# Tales from today's commute....



## martint235 (28 Jun 2012)

It appears that motorists don't appreciate my Road Tax jersey or at least I had far more close passes today then any other day for a few months.

I saw my first 'bent out in the wild. Obviously I've seen them before but this was the first time it belonged to someone I didn't know. Strange design too, very long wheelbase with what looked like a normal headtube over the front wheel, steered from underseat but the front wheel was a long way from the rider.

More and more helmet wearers that don't know how to wear a helmet were out today. I blame the good weather. When people buy a helmet there should be some kind of guide that says "This helmet is to cover your head, not to stop you getting a sunburnt neck"

Had another wheelsucker today too. I made a bit of a schoolboy error filtering through traffic and cut from the centre of the road to the left and ended up blocked by a van. Wheelsucker followed me d'oh!


----------



## BSRU (28 Jun 2012)

I tried a new route this morning, one I had found whilst perusing Strava segments.
Unfortunately, after about 2km I was confronted by a large sign stating "Private Road No Public Right of Way", so turned around in a huff and carried on the usual route.
Can only assume the Strava riders just ignored the the very large sign, naughty, naughty.


----------



## akb (28 Jun 2012)

My ride this morning:
Left at 0800hrs, got about half a mile down the road and had a visit by that cow the P******* fairy. Walked home, chucked bike in the garage in a humph and drove to work. And then it started to rain. Am gutted; love cycling in the rain. There is always tomorrow....


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jun 2012)

To the roadie on the A21 this morning. I don't care if you jump all the red lights, that's your call. But to be doing it whilst wearing your Bigfoot Cycling Club jersey is very poor.


----------



## BentMikey (28 Jun 2012)

ianrauk said:


> To the roadie on the A21 this morning. I don't care if you jump all the red lights, that's your call. But to be doing it whilst wearing your Bigfoot Cycling Club jersey is very poor.


 
It goes well with their mandatory helmet policy.


----------



## Davywalnuts (28 Jun 2012)

I had a first last night. Was going through Feltham and coming the other way, was a group of five lads all on mtb's, all in a row, ALL doing wheelies!! 

At first, I was like 'wow!'. Then it changed to 'damn chav's, their going to get killed and give us all a bad name' and then tutted..


----------



## martint235 (28 Jun 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> Then it changed to 'damn chav's, their going to get killed and give us all a bad name' and then tutted..


 See!!! You are getting old!!


----------



## Davywalnuts (28 Jun 2012)

martint235 said:


> See!!! You are getting old!!


 
Sort of. It was more jealousy as as a youth/child/brat, wheelie'ing was the one thing I could not do. I spent more time cracking my head open than have the front wheel off the road. See, even as a child, my thighs were just toooo darn powerful, I would flip right over!


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jun 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> Sort of. It was more jealousy as as a youth/child/brat, wheelie'ing was the one thing I could not do. I spent more time cracking my head open than have the front wheel off the road. See, even as a child, my thighs were just toooo darn powerful, I would flip right over!


 

I was going to say it was because you cant wheelie ...lol


----------



## Davywalnuts (28 Jun 2012)

ianrauk said:


> I was going to say it was because you cant wheelie ...lol


 
Yes, I cant!


----------



## gaz (28 Jun 2012)

Saw a cyclist blast through the pedestrian crossing a victoria station when the lights where red.
I caught up with him at Grosvenor place and asked him if he would like to go through this set of red lights as well into crossing traffic which is travelling at 30mph. He declined.


----------



## 400bhp (28 Jun 2012)

I shouted at a cyclist who sailed through on red through a very dangerous junction. Firstly said, "they are on red" followed by "idiot". Think he said eff off. Utter d1ck.


----------



## fossyant (28 Jun 2012)

akb said:


> My ride this morning:
> Left at 0800hrs, got about half a mile down the road and had a visit by that cow the P******* fairy. Walked home, chucked bike in the garage in a humph and drove to work. And then it started to rain. Am gutted; love cycling in the rain. There is always tomorrow....


 
Hang on. You stop and fix it, then carry on.


----------



## fossyant (28 Jun 2012)

Some lads said 'do a wheelie mate' on Monday afternoon coming back from a site. Me 'Sorry Mate, I cant'


----------



## Pauluk (28 Jun 2012)

What a great commute today. 3 miles in and a rear wheel puncture. OK repaired using new tube in about 10 minutes. It was a slowish loud hiss so was able to find the glass in the tyre straight away. New Bontrager pump was brill.

Coming home was hit by the mother off all storms. Thunder, lightening, hail and rain. Roads were absolutely chaotic with 50 per cent of them flooded. At one stage I was overtaking cars as they very cautiously maneuvered the rivers that had developed in the roads.

I've never pedaled under water before ( and I mean under water, the water level was well over my bottom bracket). It was really fun. At one point I did ride on a flooded pavement as the road was completely under a foot of very fast flowing water and was choc a-block with stationary cars.

When I stripped off in the kitchen after arriving home the floor looked like the changing rooms at my local swimming pool, everything completely soaked; wallet, money, tool kit, inner tube boxes, spare clothes.

Don't need to dread summer rain ever again


----------



## akb (28 Jun 2012)

fossyant said:


> Hang on. You stop and fix it, then carry on.


If it was the MTB with the QR wheel, i would have done. Unfortunatley the commuter doesnt have QR levers for the wheels and I had left my spanner at home. D'oh!


----------



## doug (28 Jun 2012)

BSRU said:


> I tried a new route this morning, one I had found whilst perusing Strava segments.
> Unfortunately, after about 2km I was confronted by a large sign stating "Private Road No Public Right of Way", so turned around in a huff and carried on the usual route.
> Can only assume the Strava riders just ignored the the very large sign, naughty, naughty.


 
Check on an OS map - it might not be a right of way for motor vehicles, but it could still be a bridleway and hence open to cycling.


----------



## Pauluk (28 Jun 2012)

akb said:


> Unfortunately the commuter doesn't have QR levers for the wheels and I had left my spanner at home. D'oh!


We've all forgotten similar things. I went to repair a puncture once, 8 miles from nowhere. Got all the kit out, was about to take the wheel off, D'oh - left my pump in the car boot. Long walk back


----------



## BSRU (28 Jun 2012)

doug said:


> Check on an OS map - it might not be a right of way for motor vehicles, but it could still be a bridleway and hence open to cycling.


Thanks for the suggestion, on checking the OS map it is a bridleway.


----------



## thefollen (28 Jun 2012)

martint235 said:


> It appears that motorists don't appreciate my Road Tax jersey or at least I had far more close passes today then any other day for a few months.


 
Is it this one??

http://www.foska.com/i-pay-road-tax-road-cycling-jersey.html

Quality jersey- when does yours expire? Will you need to purchase a new one every six or twelve months?


----------



## HovR (28 Jun 2012)

BSRU said:


> I tried a new route this morning, one I had found whilst perusing Strava segments.
> Unfortunately, after about 2km I was confronted by a large sign stating "Private Road No Public Right of Way", so turned around in a huff and carried on the usual route.
> Can only assume the Strava riders just ignored the the very large sign, naughty, naughty.


 
There's a sign like that in my area.

It's a narrow road going about half way up a local hill to a small gathering of 5 or 6 houses, where it dead-ends shortly after. The locals, fed up with people driving up the hill, parking their cars, and leaving them as they go off for a walk, put up numerous "No Entry" and "Private Road" signs.

On all the maps it's a public right of way. Check the maps for your area, and it might be the same.

Edit.. Cross posted with you - Good to hear that it is in fact a bridle way.


----------



## beastie (28 Jun 2012)

Biblical rain this afternoon, glorious sun this evening. 

8/8
10/12
Above are ratios of wet weather commutes. It's a good job I am used to it.


----------



## BSRU (28 Jun 2012)

HovR said:


> There's a sign like that in my area.
> 
> It's a narrow road going about half way up a local hill to a small gathering of 5 or 6 houses, where it dead-ends shortly after. The locals, fed up with people driving up the hill, parking their cars, and leaving them as they go off for a walk, put up numerous "No Entry" and "Private Road" signs.
> 
> ...


Teach me to use Google maps instead of the OS maps .


----------



## fossyant (28 Jun 2012)

thefollen said:


> Is it this one??
> 
> http://www.foska.com/i-pay-road-tax-road-cycling-jersey.html
> 
> Quality jersey- when does yours expire? Will you need to purchase a new one every six or twelve months?



See its on sale as its about to run out


----------



## martint235 (28 Jun 2012)

fossyant said:


> See its on sale as its about to run out


Yep that's the one. I'm SO looking forward to all the extra abuse I'll get in September!!


----------



## 400bhp (28 Jun 2012)

HovR said:


> There's a sign like that in my area.
> 
> It's a narrow road going about half way up a local hill to a small gathering of 5 or 6 houses, where it dead-ends shortly after. The locals, fed up with people driving up the hill, parking their cars, and leaving them as they go off for a walk, put up numerous "No Entry" and "Private Road" signs.
> 
> ...


 
Here's what they should do. Get some humongous boulders and put them at the side of the road. It sopts people parking.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jun 2012)

Bloody hell where did this headwind come from?
Legs feel like they have done a 100 miler this evening.


----------



## recumbentpanda (28 Jun 2012)

martint235 said:


> I saw my first 'bent out in the wild. Obviously I've seen them before but this was the first time it belonged to someone I didn't know. Strange design too, very long wheelbase with what looked like a normal headtube over the front wheel, steered from underseat but the front wheel was a long way from the rider.


 
That sounds like a good description of my Linear. USS (Under Seat Steering), long wheelbase is a configuration generally more popular in the US than Europe. It's not strange at all. All you people who insist on cycling on all fours, now that _is_ strange!


----------



## martint235 (28 Jun 2012)

recumbentpanda said:


> That sounds like a good description of my Linear. USS (Under Seat Steering), long wheelbase is a configuration generally more popular in the US than Europe. It's not strange at all. All you people who insist on cycling on all fours, now that _is_ strange!


Ooh post a pic and I'll let you know


----------



## Electric_Andy (28 Jun 2012)

akb said:


> If it was the MTB with the QR wheel, i would have done. Unfortunatley the commuter doesnt have QR levers for the wheels and I had left my spanner at home. D'oh!


I carry some scabs and a co2 pump and don't have QR. Not sure if I'd attempt to change it on the way to work - I'd probably take the brakes off and continue to ride, then use the resulting damaged wheel as an excuse to buy a nice bike


----------



## akb (29 Jun 2012)

Electric_Andy said:


> I carry some scabs and a co2 pump and don't have QR. Not sure if I'd attempt to change it on the way to work - I'd probably take the brakes off and continue to ride, then use the resulting damaged wheel as an excuse to buy a nice bike


 
Am i the only one who is unsure what you mean...?!


----------



## wheeliebin (29 Jun 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Bloody hell where did this headwind come from?
> Legs feel like they have done a 100 miler this evening.


 
Likewise. Hottest day of the b****ing year yesterday, and the headwind on the way home was A JOKE.


----------



## Electric_Andy (30 Jun 2012)

akb said:


> Am i the only one who is unsure what you mean...?!


I mean, I carry stuff to fix a puncture rather than a spare tube because I can't get my wheel off anyway. The front wouldn't be too bad but the back has wires and stuff going into the hub from the motor


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jul 2012)

Well, I had a very close call this morning.
Near sh!t the life out of me.
Travelling down a back street cars parked either side so only room for cars in one direction etc.
2 on coming cars, I pull to the left, first car goes by, suddenly parked car on left in front of me tries to pull out of his parking spot. No indicating... nothing. How I got between his nearside and the oncoming car I don't know. Couldn't be arsed to stop as I was so angry I would have probably lamped the driver in a fit of rage.


----------



## martint235 (4 Jul 2012)

I had a muppet today at Well Hall Roundabout. I was coming on to the roundabout behind a black VW Polo from Rochester Way. A car joined from Well Hall Road heading north (the next entrance to the roundabout to my left). The driver had obviously misjudged the speed of the Polo but all the Polo had to do was slow a little, let the car go on its way, no harm done. One of those simple mistakes where you might have waved to show a little indignation but nothing worth a row.

Not the driver of the Polo though. Beeping the horn, blocked the other car against the outside edge of the roundabout and carried on beeping. Then stalled. I muttered a few choice words and overtook to take the next left but the Polo started their engine and came down my inside (left). I was not a happy bunny and the driver got the full on torrent of abuse.

I noticed that on the way down the South Circular she was happily playing with her phone, I'm not sure if she'd been doing this on the approach to the roundabout but may explain the stall if she couldn't change gear.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jul 2012)

cracking commute this morning. Nice weather. No wind.
Had a great bout of SCR with a chap on a fat tyred MTB. Boy could he shift. Really quick. I managed to keep in front of him but had to work for it. If he was on a road bike he would have kicked my arse no doubt. So one of the quickest times for a morning commute for me this year.


----------



## martint235 (5 Jul 2012)

I noticed a curious thing on my commute this morning. It would appear that even for cars, RLJing is now the norm. So much so that I don't hear the beeps when the car at the front hasn't moved within a split second of the light going green. I assume this is because everyone is still expecting the last car from the other queue to clear the junction have jumped the red light.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (5 Jul 2012)

I followed a chap on a nice looking MTB who was seriously struggling (and standing up) while I was taking it easy wondering how close is too close when you're following someone you don't know.


----------



## Holdsworth (5 Jul 2012)

I overtook an electric bike today, managing to keep at least 2mph over its 15mph top speed and managed to keep a few hundred yards ahead over a mile of undulating A-road to where I tun off for my work. I rarely meet other cyclists on my commute as I come in and leave at abnormal hours outside of the normal commuting times.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (5 Jul 2012)

Why do cyclists in front just suddenly stop pedaling when there isn't really a reason not to?
Really have to watch it on the fixie.Boy racer crossed from the other side of the road at Bethnal Green,have to look at that one on the camera,stopped about ten yards short of me,guess he was in a hurry,had a go but he didn't look at me.Apart from that not too bad.Van driver on Tower Bridge this morning seemed to be driving like he was p1553d.Couldn't seem to steer the thing straight,he should get a job as a cab driver.

Stratford,the odd close pass which is normal for there.


----------



## martint235 (6 Jul 2012)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> *Why do cyclists in front just suddenly stop pedaling when there isn't really a reason not to?*
> Really have to watch it on the fixie.Boy racer crossed from the other side of the road at Bethnal Green,have to look at that one on the camera,stopped about ten yards short of me,guess he was in a hurry,had a go but he didn't look at me.Apart from that not too bad.Van driver on Tower Bridge this morning seemed to be driving like he was p1553d.Couldn't seem to steer the thing straight,he should get a job as a cab driver.
> 
> Stratford,the odd close pass which is normal for there.


I don't understand. If I'm in front of you I have to keep pedalling whether I want to or not?


----------



## BSRU (6 Jul 2012)

Lovely ride in the countryside this morning, fortunately at the moment the rain is just skirting past the north of Swindon.
Within seconds of crossing from the countryside into town some idiot decided on a "must overtake cyclist" manoeuvre in order to join the queue of stopped traffic I was slowing down for. Their prize for such stupidity is a video on the interweb showing their selfish idiocy.


----------



## zigzag (6 Jul 2012)

hit a reckless pedestrian today.. almost stationary traffic my direction, stationary opposite direction (king william st, london). i'm going on the outside of very slowly moving single file traffic at about 15kph, quite a few pedestrians look and wait for their chance to cross the street (no pedestrian crossing there). one chap, rainhood on, headphones in, decides to walk across right in front of me without looking at all. hit his head with my left shoulder, then bounced into a stationary van standing in the opposite lane and onto the ground. no real damage to me or the bike; pedestrian got minor head concussion, but apologised, we shook hands and parted.


----------



## martint235 (6 Jul 2012)

zigzag said:


> hit a reckless pedestrian today.. almost stationary traffic my direction, stationary opposite direction (king william st, london). i'm going on the outside of very slowly moving single file traffic at about 15kph, quite a few pedestrians look and wait for their chance to cross the street (no pedestrian crossing there). one chap, rainhood on, headphones in, decides to walk across right in front of me without looking at all. hit his head with my left shoulder, then bounced into a stationary van standing in the opposite lane and onto the ground. no real damage to me or the bike; pedestrian got minor head concussion, but apologised, we shook hands and parted.


 Glad you're ok Rimas. They can be a bit of a menace.
Personally I hate wearing a hood as a ped cos I find I can't hear or see things as well.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (6 Jul 2012)

martint235 said:


> I don't understand. If I'm in front of you I have to keep pedalling whether I want to or not?


 

Ever tried that on a fixie?


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jul 2012)

You know what I hate.
When someone overtakes you, then they just DIE.......if you are going to overtake another rider then please at least make an effort. Don't get upset that I will sit on your back wheel all the way up Bromley Hill, you huffing and puffing away trying to find the right gear whilst I cruise up sucking your wheel.

Don't ya just hate that?


----------



## Davywalnuts (10 Jul 2012)

Yup, am with you there, and then, you have to take them over again.. feel like cattle prodding them. Had a wheel sucker today, he apologized and was friendly but said he didnt have the power to over take me, which was a nice moral boost. I told him to wear lyrca, rather than jeans, haha.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (10 Jul 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> Yup, am with you there, and then, you have to take them over again.. feel like cattle prodding them. Had a wheel sucker today, he apologized and was friendly but said he didnt have the power to over take me, which was a nice moral boost. I told him to wear lyrca, rather than jeans, haha.


 

That's a good line,I should use that.


----------



## gaz (10 Jul 2012)

Came across one of the most annoying cyclists I have ever met in my life again today.
He slowly cruises along at the speed of some of the slower cyclists (so around 14/15mph) but as soon as anyone faster comes by, he just has to overtake them. And he overtakes like you are on a bloody club run, cm's to spare for no bloody reason!

So this morning I pass him at around 22mph, he obviously has to get in front, but there are some red traffic lights ahead. So he squeezes past me and sits at the lights in front of me.

Lights turn green, cue him not giving a toss and cruising at 15mph again. Again I pass him at 22mph, he just has to overtake me so speeds up and passes me with inches to spare but then slows down as soon as he passes me. So I bump the speed up to 26mph and go past him again. Straight away he speeds up and overtakes me again!

Eugh!! I don't mind a bit of SCR but this guy is just so annoying!


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jul 2012)

gaz said:


> Came across one of the most annoying cyclists I have ever met in my life again today.
> He slowly cruises along at the speed of some of the slower cyclists (so around 14/15mph) but as soon as anyone faster comes by, he just has to overtake them. And he overtakes like you are on a bloody club run, cm's to spare for no bloody reason!
> 
> So this morning I pass him at around 22mph, he obviously has to get in front, but there are some red traffic lights ahead. So he squeezes past me and sits at the lights in front of me.
> ...


 

What a twonk LOL. Now I do want to see that on vid


----------



## martint235 (10 Jul 2012)

gaz said:


> Came across one of the most annoying cyclists I have ever met in my life again today.
> He slowly cruises along at the speed of some of the slower cyclists (so around 14/15mph) but as soon as anyone faster comes by, he just has to overtake them. And he overtakes like you are on a bloody club run, cm's to spare for no bloody reason!
> 
> So this morning I pass him at around 22mph, he obviously has to get in front, but there are some red traffic lights ahead. So he squeezes past me and sits at the lights in front of me.
> ...


 One of the wheelsuckers I had recently was doing that. Passing Selhurst station at 30mph put him off though. I think it's the Carradice that attracts them to me.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2012)

gaz said:


> Came across one of the most annoying cyclists I have ever met in my life again today.
> He slowly cruises along at the speed of some of the slower cyclists (so around 14/15mph) but as soon as anyone faster comes by, he just has to overtake them. And he overtakes like you are on a bloody club run, cm's to spare for no bloody reason!
> 
> So this morning I pass him at around 22mph, he obviously has to get in front, but there are some red traffic lights ahead. So he squeezes past me and sits at the lights in front of me.
> ...


 
Might be the nutter that used to live near me. Used to do that to all the local club lads on training runs - you'd fly past him then he'd wheel suck you (didn't overtake though).


----------



## dawesome (10 Jul 2012)

I wear normal trousers and a polo shirt and I get lycra warriors try it on, huff and puff and pant and get in front then ease off. I wait for as long as is polite but let them know I'm right behind them then drop them on an uphill.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jul 2012)

Got caught in a massive heavy downpour this evening. Had to shelter under a bus stop.
Then noticed that a lady had broken down in the middle of the road just behind me. Cars were passing either side of her.
I said I would give her a push. I tried to stop the traffic but 3 cars wouldn't stop, arses. A WVM then stopped and help me push the car to the side of the road. From her description sounds like the clutch cable had snapped.


----------



## martint235 (10 Jul 2012)

I passed someone commuting on a TT bike. Seemed a bit strange to me but each to their own I suppose.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2012)

Good job you weren't in road shoes there Ian.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jul 2012)

fossyant said:


> Good job you weren't in road shoes there Ian.


 

It was hard enough in spd's as it was...


----------



## gaz (10 Jul 2012)

ianrauk said:


> What a twonk LOL. Now I do want to see that on vid


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jul 2012)

gaz said:


>





Yes... twonk... of the highest order. What is his bloody point?


----------



## 400bhp (10 Jul 2012)

Fantastic - It's Sagan in 15 years time, a bit older and fatter.

Never mind that - a water bottle...on commute...bloody suvern pufta.


----------



## gaz (10 Jul 2012)

400bhp said:


> Fantastic - It's Sagan in 15 years time, a bit older and fatter.
> 
> Never mind that - a water bottle...on commute...bloody suvern pufta.


When you are traveling as fast as us, you need a sip or two after a while


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (11 Jul 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Yes... twonk... of the highest order. What is his bloody point?


 
How many times does that happen to me at a traffic signal?

Many.Im not actually the slowest,im faster than some of these.


----------



## 400bhp (11 Jul 2012)

Had some no mark in a 7 tonner decide to pull out on me this morning. Inevitably went past him at a set of traffic lights just 300 yards or so down the road. I pointed to my eyes, which meant he got out of his cab and started shouting profanities. This was in the centre of Manchester and he was in a works truck (which I think I know the company). I just told him there was no need for swearing & I was only pointing out for him to watch in future. He gave me the middle finger, swore some more and got back into the cab. Charming individual,


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (11 Jul 2012)

400bhp said:


> Had some no mark in a 7 tonner decide to pull out on me this morning. Inevitably went past him at a set of traffic lights just 300 yards or so down the road. I pointed to my eyes, which meant he got out of his cab and started shouting profanities. This was in the centre of Manchester and he was in a works truck (which I think I know the company). I just told him there was no need for swearing & I was only pointing out for him to watch in future. He gave me the middle finger, swore some more and got back into the cab. Charming individual,


 

That's probably his chat up line.

Had some lorry do that just past Tower Bridge,must overtake,then me and a work colleague after getting out of the loonys way overtook him at the traffic jam.


----------



## Edwards80 (11 Jul 2012)

Saw a cyclist stopped at the side of the road on my commute yesterday, looking at his rear wheel. Thought I would stop to see if he needed patches/tube/pump etc.

Turns out his derailleur had gone through his spokes. It wasn't just snapped at the hanger by the looks of it, it had broken the bit the holds the jockey wheels off too, about 5/6 damaged spokes.

Gave him my commiserations and left him prodding his phone to call his wife. Coincidentally it was the exact place that my rear wheel popped a spoke last week. Must be some anti-cyclist-joo-joo on that road.


----------



## fossyant (11 Jul 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> Must be some anti-cyclist-joo-joo on that road.


 
Where  ?


----------



## fossyant (11 Jul 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Yes... twonk... of the highest order. What is his bloody point?


 
Bonkers that. You see him chase really hard then pass then slow down, to repeat it again - what a tool.


----------



## Edwards80 (11 Jul 2012)

fossyant said:


> Where  ?


 
Oops - The a560 towards cheadle, just after Sharston roundabout - https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=25...,+Manchester+M22+4NY,+United+Kingdom&t=m&z=15


----------



## fossyant (11 Jul 2012)

Bumped into one of my 'regulars' yesterday. I usually say hello, but get no response as he always has headphones on. We take slightly different routes through Stockport, but then go our separate ways at Cheadle. I usually out run him, other than where tail winds or slight downhills come into play, where he overtakes in bottom gear, then usually jumps the lights in Cheadle village. Revenge is dished out on the climb back home though


----------



## fossyant (11 Jul 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> Oops - The a560 towards cheadle, just after Sharston roundabout - https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=253 altrincham road&hl=en&ll=53.394283,-2.256446&spn=0.007703,0.031929&sll=53.394246,-2.256491&sspn=0.003903,0.015965&gl=uk&hnear=253 Altrincham Rd, Manchester M22 4NY, United Kingdom&t=m&z=15


 
That's OK then, as I turn off at Longley Lane - phew


----------



## GrasB (11 Jul 2012)

gaz said:


> So this morning I pass him at around 22mph, he obviously has to get in front, but there are some red traffic lights ahead. So he squeezes past me and sits at the lights in front of me.
> 
> Lights turn green, cue him not giving a toss and cruising at 15mph again. Again I pass him at 22mph, he just has to overtake me so speeds up and passes me with inches to spare but then slows down as soon as he passes me. So I bump the speed up to 26mph and go past him again. Straight away he speeds up and overtakes me again!


There's a guy that often does this sort of thing on my way home, he's rides at a fair pace, but not blisteringly quick. I pass, he passes me, then slows down over the next half mile or so until I'm catching him & then I overtake maintaining my speed, repeat. I've now given to dropping the hammer on a 5 min interval. He still tries to keep up, unfortunatly this means his on a flat out sprint to try & get back on my wheel... he doesn't last long 



400bhp said:


> Never mind that - a water bottle...on commute...bloody suvern pufta.


Drink water of or have a blinding headache for the day making me irritable... now which would I prefer


----------



## thefollen (11 Jul 2012)

gaz said:


>




Tooting Bec/Balham- that's my 'hood! I join the High Road at Waitrose coming down from Bedford Hill way.


----------



## doug (11 Jul 2012)

I overtook a cyclist on the canal towpath today...




... and I had left my bike at home and was running into work


----------



## Jdratcliffe (11 Jul 2012)

gaz said:


>





can i ask how you have mounted you cams? the rear and fixed front espesh how do you have room? i have three front lights two leyzne and a exposure flash and thats all i have room for.


----------



## martint235 (11 Jul 2012)

I need to widen my vocabulary. I was coming down a steepish road on the way home (Beckenham Hill Rd to those that know it) doing about 30mph in primary with about 10 yards between me and the car in front. Nowhere near enough distance for me to stop but enough for me to have an exit either side of the car as it's a reasonably wide road.

A plonker naturally decided to speed (it's a 30mph limit) around me into the gap and then brake. Cue about 100 yards of expletives directed at his rear window. I caught up with him at the lights at the A21 but had run out of things to say. The only thing I could come up with that truly represented my anger was that if he did anything like that again I'd "f****ing eat him". He found the top of steering wheel fascinating until the lights changed.


----------



## middleagecyclist (11 Jul 2012)

Took the scenic way back on a woodland path through a very secluded clough last night. Had the place to myself. Very pleasant. One short but very muddy section saw me dismount and climb up the bank to the side to get past. As I came to the top of the bank there were about 10 people in hi viz jackets surrounded by film lights, microphones and at least one tripod mounted film camera. They were all silent so I assume they were filming at the time. I'm not sure who was most surprised. I certainly had no idea they were there and until I suddenly popped into view they wouldn't have heard me. All very unexpected. Mind you a few months ago I came across a chariot with two guys on it being pulled by a team of huskies. Now that was quite surreal.


----------



## gaz (11 Jul 2012)

Jdratcliffe said:


> can i ask how you have mounted you cams? the rear and fixed front espesh how do you have room? i have three front lights two leyzne and a exposure flash and thats all i have room for.


The forward one is mounted using a flex strap by the stem, the rear is mounted at the bottom of the drop using the handlebar mount.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jul 2012)

Bloody puncture tonight...tiniest bit of flint.
First puncture on the new bike so near 3000 miles with no punctures. Not bad for the badlands of South East London.

Luckily no rain on the way home, took the quick route home and as soon as I walked in the door the heavens opened with an almighty thunderstorm. Thunder, lightning...the lot...


----------



## MisterStan (11 Jul 2012)

GrasB said:


> There's a guy that often does this sort of thing on my way home, he's rides at a fair pace, but not blisteringly quick. I pass, he passes me, then slows down over the next half mile or so until I'm catching him & then I overtake maintaining my speed, repeat. I've now given to dropping the hammer on a 5 min interval. He still tries to keep up, unfortunatly this means his on a flat out sprint to try & get back on my wheel... he doesn't last long
> 
> 
> 
> Drink water of or have a blinding headache for the day making me irritable... now which would I prefer


What's your commute route? I notice you're 'near Cambridge'


----------



## redcard (11 Jul 2012)

I always presume riders up ahead of me are fit young upstarts who need to be taught a lesson - I'm mid 30s.

So I see this guy today, think to myself, "right, is that the best he's got??", catch him up and sit behind for a while until we get to a clear section of road (and also just making sure I can keep pace with him  ), then blast past him thinking "pogo on that, you twat!", and keep the speed up for a few hundred yards until we stop at the lights. He says hello, and we chat for 30 seconds or so, before continuing for a few hundred yards until he turns off. Nice chap, middle-aged, probably got a couple of teenage kids. I feel bad for passing him in such a rash, boy-racer manner.


----------



## cyberknight (11 Jul 2012)

Saw this big yellow warm thing in the sky , i was so confused i nearly buckled a wheel in a pothole i did not see when the sun was directly in line of sight .


----------



## gaz (11 Jul 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Luckily no rain on the way home, took the quick route home and as soon as I walked in the door the heavens opened with an almighty thunderstorm. Thunder, lightning...the lot...


You are lucky you missed that, caught in it for about 10mins. Absoultly tipped it down!
Wheeled the bike into the shed, and it bloody stops :/


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jul 2012)

gaz said:


> You are lucky you missed that, caught in it for about 10mins. Absoultly tipped it down!
> Wheeled the bike into the shed, and it bloody stops :/


 

VIDEO!!! LOL


----------



## GrasB (12 Jul 2012)

MisterStan said:


> What's your commute route? I notice you're 'near Cambridge'


Variable, very variable. I'm east of Cambridge but tend to approach to the west of the city after passing to north or south .


----------



## Jdratcliffe (12 Jul 2012)

Was amazing yellow thing in the sky took it easy at first but then got in a rythem so missed this feeling of getting to work with a throb in the legs and a grin on my face !! YAY for the first commute back after a month of trains!


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jul 2012)

Totally lost my rag with a driver this morning.
I was coming up to a hard left hand turn, (Brookmill Road for those that know it) with another cyclist in front of me. I see a car come into my vision from the right. Trying to overtake on the bend.
I shout at her to back off as loud as I could and put my hand out. But this didn't stop her. She carried on pushing me into the apex. There was inches between me, the curb and the driver. I shouted again for her to back off. This time she did.
She then proceeded to do the high revs thing and beep her horn constantly whilst behind me.
When there was 'room' to pass, she did so far too close, far too fast in a punishment style.
I caught up with her in traffic and stopped by her window. I asked what she think she was playing at.
I then received a barrage of hate filled abuse, swearing and finger pointing.
I wasn't going to take that. Her wing mirror got a nice punch for her efforts.
What a lovely way to start the day.


----------



## cloggsy (12 Jul 2012)

ianrauk said:


> I wasn't going to take that. Her wing mirror got a nice punch for her efforts.
> What a lovely way to start the day.


Don't let the b'stards grind you down mate; they ain't worth it!


----------



## benb (12 Jul 2012)

I got absolutely soaked through yesterday afternoon on the way home. There must be something wrong with me though, as I quite enjoyed it.

I think if it had been colder, windier, or a longer journey the enjoyment might have faded a little though!


----------



## thefollen (12 Jul 2012)

Somebody in a top hat walked out between two cars as I was filtering up towards Trafalgar Square yesterday. Almost caused me a clipless.

The 2-lane road yesterday was particularly congested with about 10 double deckers in a row and an assortment of HGVs. A proper scrum of filtering cyclists- was actually quite good fun.

Regarding the clipless moment though- it's funny how the brain works. The moment that you think 'oh balls, a clipless could be on the cards' causes one to hesitate for a time where you could've actually unclipped quickly. Luckily despite a mild hesitation (a top hat can take one by surprise) the unclipping was successful!


----------



## BentMikey (12 Jul 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Totally lost my rag with a driver this morning.
> I was coming up to a hard left hand turn, (Brookmill Road for those that know it) with another cyclist in front of me. I see a car come into my vision from the right. Trying to overtake on the bend.
> I shout at her to back off as loud as I could and put my hand out. But this didn't stop her. She carried on pushing me into the apex. There was inches between me, the curb and the driver. I shouted again for her to back off. This time she did.
> She then proceeded to do the high revs thing and beep her horn constantly whilst behind me.
> ...


 
Like this one, only with actual aggression and vindictiveness?



This is why a camera is good. It helps me to sort the driver out without losing the moral high ground, no matter how sweary and horrible they get. It helps me not to be angry and sweary and lose my cool, and it's waaay more effective since I get to bring consequences served cold. I'm not blaming you at all, btw, I've done the same thing before, but it's just so much nicer with a camera, I enjoy my cycling much more since the occasional tosser has almost no effect on my mental zen.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jul 2012)

^^^ that exact corner Mike.
Except far closer then your clown managed there.
I couldn't give a stuff if I lose/lost the moral high ground. She put my life in danger then started ranting and raving at me. I am not going to take that in any instance from anyone.


----------



## Glow worm (12 Jul 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Totally lost my rag with a driver this morning.
> I was coming up to a hard left hand turn, (Brookmill Road for those that know it) with another cyclist in front of me. I see a car come into my vision from the right. Trying to overtake on the bend.
> I shout at her to back off as loud as I could and put my hand out. But this didn't stop her. She carried on pushing me into the apex. There was inches between me, the curb and the driver. I shouted again for her to back off. This time she did.
> She then proceeded to do the high revs thing and beep her horn constantly whilst behind me.
> ...


 
Sorry to hear that. There's just no arguing with some folks and we all lose it from time to time. Hope your ride home is a better one. Sometimes it seems like things are getting worse as drivers get increasingly impatient and do more and more idiotic stuff.
I consider it a good commute when my wave (of thanks to drivers) to middle finger ratio is in the positive - i.e. more waves than the finger! (Today the waves won 4-0 I'm relieved to say!)


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jul 2012)

Glow worm said:


> Sorry to hear that. There's just no arguing with some folks and we all lose it from time to time. Hope your ride home is a better one. Sometimes it seems like things are getting worse as drivers get increasingly impatient and do more and more idiotic stuff.
> I consider it a good commute when my wave (of thanks to drivers) to middle finger ratio is in the positive - i.e. more waves than the finger! (Today the waves won 4-0 I'm relieved to say!)


 

This is the first actual incident/confrontation I have had with a driver on a daily commute since February when a copper knocked me off. So a fairly good ratio.


----------



## 400bhp (12 Jul 2012)

It's funny how often these incidents are concentrated at specific points on the road.

There really are some feckwits out there unfortunately.


----------



## 400bhp (12 Jul 2012)

BentMikey said:


> Like this one, only with actual aggression and vindictiveness?
> 
> 
> This is why a camera is good. It helps me to sort the driver out without losing the moral high ground, no matter how sweary and horrible they get. It helps me not to be angry and sweary and lose my cool, and it's waaay more effective since I get to bring consequences served cold. I'm not blaming you at all, btw, I've done the same thing before, but it's just so much nicer with a camera, I enjoy my cycling much more since the occasional tosser has almost no effect on my mental zen.


 
I can't hear the commentary whilst at work but I can probably figure it out.

IMO drivers like that have an axe to grind with a certain subset of road users, in this instance cyclists.


----------



## BentMikey (12 Jul 2012)

Oh, my driver was fine, just not thinking. The commentary was very boring and conversational, quite unlike Ian's aggressive and nasty one.


----------



## gambatte (12 Jul 2012)

Had an idiot this morning. There's a long downhill, which you can pick some speed up. I saw the lights change to green and figured I could just get through before amber if I don't slow down. I'm in the LH lane, in primary.
I'd probably have been in a position between the black and silver cars, doing 30+.
Idiot passes me, in middle lane, then swings across infront to go down the LH filter!
https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=Wh...FAYVvDC2ZFnk87On7-uEEw&cbp=12,201.27,,0,18.18


----------



## gaz (12 Jul 2012)

I had a flat tyre 1 mile into my commute this morning. BALLS!!!

I also had another bloody cyclist do a must get in front on me, only to slow down. GO AWAY!


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Jul 2012)

I turned into a side road this morning, and a Dad and his kids in a nice Audi saloon, queuing in the opposite direction, were ogling my bike with enormous excitement and smiles... must be another cyclist !


----------



## MisterStan (12 Jul 2012)

gaz said:


> I had a flat tyre 1 mile into my commute this morning. BALLS!!!
> 
> I also had another bloody cyclist do a must get in front on me, only to slow down. GO AWAY!


 
Have you got 'target' written on your shirt?


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (12 Jul 2012)

Nice cabbie yesterday stuck his hand out to stop me crashing into another cab at St Paul's coming out from a turning on the left,I was riding in the middle of the raod after the pinch point and had seen what was going on.Nice though.Thankyou cabbies.x


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (12 Jul 2012)

ianrauk said:


> ^^^ that exact corner Mike.
> Except far closer then your clown managed there.
> I couldn't give a stuff if I lose/lost the moral high ground. She put my life in danger then started ranting and raving at me. I am not going to take that in any instance from anyone.


 

Like what I mentioned on another thread earlier,a motorist friend passed a cyclist too close and was surprised when he got the two fingers.

I had a particulary bad overtake at that $h1thol3 Stratford yesterday and had a go at the driver,appalling close pass which had me cycling into the pavement as I heard him storm up behind me.I was livid.

I thought Stratford was bad but I was at Ilford last night and it is no better,probably worse.


----------



## gambatte (12 Jul 2012)

Well after weeks when I've been thinking "is it warm/dry enough for me to be ar5ed to cycle in?" Today was a 'no available excuses' day. Not even a single family demand for dads taxi.
And it was definitely warm enough. Out with 1 layer and my first time out cycling with my sleeveless tri-top


----------



## GrasB (12 Jul 2012)

MisterStan said:


> Have you got 'target' written on your shirt?


No, he's kind of quick. Basically if you're not fast enough or putting enough effort in to be that much faster that you leave the guy for dead you get these people trying to race you when they've not got the strength to hold your pace . It's infuriating


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (13 Jul 2012)

400bhp said:


> I shouted at a cyclist who sailed through on red through a very dangerous junction. Firstly said, "they are on red" followed by "idiot". Think he said eff off. Utter d1ck.


 

Be comforted that he is the utter dick.(I agree).

I have more respect for cyclists who follow the rules of the road.Sad to see the decline in road behaviour over the last few years though among cyclists.

The general public are not as clever as they thing they are.I work on the railways and see it all.Sorry if my opinion offends anyone.


----------



## defy-one (13 Jul 2012)

Arjimlad said:


> I turned into a side road this morning, and a Dad and his kids in a nice Audi saloon, queuing in the opposite direction, were ogling my bike with enormous excitement and smiles... must be another cyclist !



I oggle bikes more than women now???


----------



## al78 (13 Jul 2012)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> Be comforted that he is the utter dick.(I agree).
> 
> I have more respect for cyclists who follow the rules of the road.Sad to see the decline in road behaviour over the last few years though among cyclists.
> 
> *The general public are not as clever as they thing they are*.I work on the railways and see it all.Sorry if my opinion offends anyone.


 
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.64.2655&rep=rep1&type=pdf


----------



## Edwards80 (13 Jul 2012)

Cycled in with the Mrs via her workplace this morn. She had baked 2 Cake loaves for her colleagues and we had attached them to her pannier rack in tuppaware.

She could have pedalled at 200mph and I would have kept up to keep those cakes within reach. Alas, I probably won't be getting any of the cake 

Lovely quiet roads at 6am at least


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (13 Jul 2012)

al78 said:


> http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.64.2655&rep=rep1&type=pdf


 

Yes,that's me.

Seriously though I try to recognise when I've been stupid,which is often.


----------



## MisterStan (13 Jul 2012)

Decided to chuck in a loop of an extra couple of miles as i got to work earlier than usual (cycled faster!), had an almighty shock when some twunt in a BMW decided to do an extremely close pass at very high speed, gave him a shout and the w@nker sign which is a little out of character for me - he could easily have moved to the other lane as visibilty was very good.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (13 Jul 2012)

MisterStan said:


> Decided to chuck in a loop of an extra couple of miles as i got to work earlier than usual (cycled faster!), had an almighty shock when some twunt in a BMW decided to do an extremely close pass at very high speed, gave him a shout and the w@nker sign which is a little out of character for me - he could easily have moved to the other lane as visibilty was very good.


 

....and that shocked you?


----------



## subaqua (13 Jul 2012)

ianrauk said:


> To the roadie on the A21 this morning. I don't care if you jump all the red lights, that's your call. But to be doing it whilst wearing your Bigfoot Cycling Club jersey is very poor.


 
Dulwich Paragon riders seem to do this a lot too. is it a club thing ??


----------



## subaqua (13 Jul 2012)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> Like what I mentioned on another thread earlier,a motorist friend passed a cyclist too close and was surprised when he got the two fingers.
> 
> I had a particulary bad overtake at that $h1thol3 Stratford yesterday and had a go at the driver,appalling close pass which had me cycling into the pavement as I heard him storm up behind me.I was livid.
> 
> I thought Stratford was bad but I was at Ilford last night and it is no better,probably worse.


that new games and permit lane on the Gyratory from the station to Angel Lane bridge is going to cause a fatal.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (13 Jul 2012)

subaqua said:


> that new games and permit lane on the Gyratory from the station to Angel Lane bridge is going to cause a fatal.


 
Bit like Stratford the other day,the driving there is shocking.I have a vid of a particular close pass near the Bow flyover which is making me think of investing in a better quality camera.


----------



## subaqua (13 Jul 2012)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> Be comforted that he is the utter dick.(I agree).
> 
> I have more respect for cyclists who follow the rules of the road.Sad to see the decline in road behaviour over the last few years though among cyclists.
> 
> The general public are not as clever as they thing they are.I work on the railways and see it all.Sorry if my opinion offends anyone.


 unconscious incompetence . stupid and they don't know it.


----------



## subaqua (13 Jul 2012)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> Bit like Stratford the other day,the driving there is shocking.I have a vid of a particular close pass near the Bow flyover which is making me think of investing in a better quality camera.


 

that is stratford


----------



## Arjimlad (13 Jul 2012)

defy-one said:


> I oggle bikes more than women now???


 
Sad, in a way, but as I get older I find the same thing !


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (13 Jul 2012)

subaqua said:


> that is stratford


 

Ooops sorry,blond moment.

(my stupid)


----------



## Mugshot (13 Jul 2012)

defy-one said:


> I oggle bikes more than women now???




Anyway, caught someone up on the cycle path. However, there were two things which allowed me to catch him up, the first was he was freewheeling for a bit whilst fiddling with something (I'm guessing an Ipod) the second was almost coming to a halt whilst a lady sorted her dog out, other than that he was pretty much doing exactly the same pace as me. The problem then was that when he looked behind and saw me when we reached a gate I think he assumed I'd caught him up because I was faster, so he stood to one side to let me through;
OH NO!!!
I then felt obliged to bust a gut until he was almost out of sight to try to justify something which I'd never earned in the first place  So thanks Mr Focus rider!

Was a quick commute mind


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jul 2012)

Damn.. I so thought that I would get away with a dry commute home this evening. HA! Last 2 miles of the 14 I was hit by rain that was coming from the side..sideways rain.. weird. Bloody wind... oh yeah! The bloody wind, where did that come from today?

C'mon weather Gods.. give it up for a wee while will ya?


----------



## Browser (17 Jul 2012)

Saw a Darwin Award candidate this morning, teenage lad on the nearside pavement, gets to the R.A.B. on the road ahead where there is a refuge island. Lightly trafficked at 6:50 a.m. but he chose to do the ped favourite of step-off-the-kerb-with-me-DJ-headphones-affixed-and-_then_-look-for-traffic, sadly for him there was a car coming which kinda ruined his cool, forcing him to step back onto the pavement to let the car pass. He then proceeded to cross with just enough time to clear the road before 15 stone of Browser occupied the same stretch of tarmac, doing the oh-so-cool I-meant-to-do-that shoulder roll and cocky youg lad walk, did make oi larf!


----------



## Browser (17 Jul 2012)

Oh, speaking of make oi larf, had the Walkman on random this morning and ended up with Dennis Leary's No Cure For Cancer playing in my ears. I'd never appreciated how difficult it was to have enough breath to cycle when laughing one's ar5e off


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jul 2012)

Had a pavement ninja cyclists near take me out this morning in Deptford. He was riding along side me (on the pavement).. Good thing I was watching him as he decided to swerve into the road at a crossing. Right in front of me. I managed to brake in time.. but he got a mouthful of sweary words thrown in his direction as I overtook.


----------



## gb155 (17 Jul 2012)

Had a woman push her kids out in front of her into the road and my path

Much skidding later I missed by an inch


----------



## Edwards80 (17 Jul 2012)

gb155 said:


> Had a woman push her kids out in front of her into the road and my path
> 
> Much skidding later I missed by an inch


 
I see plenty of this "Canary down the mine" approach to parenting. "I've pushed the pram out and it hasn't been smashed to pieces, now cross the road"

Not sure that is in the green cross code.


----------



## Browser (17 Jul 2012)

After which it's the 'glare at the stupid cyclist and audibly comment on said's lack of common sense to her children/other peds/passing animals/flowerpots/lamp-posts'


----------



## BSRU (17 Jul 2012)

Almost into the side of an unmarked police car which was cruising the back alleys in the town centre.
Very close up view of two burly coppers in stab vests.


----------



## gb155 (17 Jul 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> I see plenty of this "Canary down the mine" approach to parenting. "I've pushed the pram out and it hasn't been smashed to pieces, now cross the road"
> 
> Not sure that is in the green cross code.


Just what it felt like that 

I sort of had a premonition and backed off 

Glad I did

Silly £? #@


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jul 2012)

What a fantastic mornings commute. (Only soured by some RLJ bum, who was rubbish).
Hot and sunny with little wind. The old legs were feeling it today after yesterdays 100 miler though.
Hardly any traffic as the schools are off.
And I saw the Olympic Torch(es) procession as it made it's way up to Bromley.


----------



## benb (23 Jul 2012)

Scorchio!


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Jul 2012)

How lovely to ride in the sunshine again. Heading down the A38 towards Almondsbury, I heard a horrible noise behind & saw a tractor gaining on me. I put my foot down & increased speed from 22mph to 28mph to outpace the said beast, which duly turned off after a mile or two - without passing me. And I did take my mudguards off last night...


----------



## subaqua (23 Jul 2012)

best ride down cable street today. followed a lovely view from Butchers row to royal mnint. see through lycra shorts displaying a lovely shapely backside. she had good pace on her roadbike and it took some effort to keep up on the tourer but i did


----------



## defy-one (23 Jul 2012)

Coming up Notting hill - shapely female in long lycra pants on a roadie. I tried to keep up but no chance with the laptop/rucksack :-)


----------



## gaz (23 Jul 2012)

Unlucky for the guy behind me at stockwell. His tire blew out and made an almighty bang. Cue lots of people looking around trying to see who got shot.
Luckily for him it didn't go off when he was chasing me down at 30mph just moments before hand.


----------



## Sandra6 (23 Jul 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Had a pavement ninja cyclists near take me out this morning in Deptford. He was riding along side me (on the pavement).. Good thing I was watching him as he decided to swerve into the road at a crossing. Right in front of me. I managed to brake in time.. but he got a mouthful of sweary words thrown in his direction as I overtook.


 
I had a similar near collision with a guy who couldn't decide whether he was using the pavement or the road. 
I saw him ahead, on the pavement, when I rounded the corner he was on the road, as I went under the bridge he was crossing the road -right in front of me! I was right behind him when instead of taking the corner he decided to jump back onto the pavement. I continued to the roundabout -I was watching the traffic, not him, but after crossing the road he decided to cut me up so he could take the road. I told him to make a choice, he swore a lot. I followed him up the hill -he really was quite slow - and burned him off on the other side. I felt better.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jul 2012)

What another cracking mornings commute today. Very little traffic. Warm, sunny and no wind. And the lights on the A21 all seemed to like me this morning, waving me through with their nice green lights.

It really is a joy commuting when the weather is lovely.


----------



## martint235 (24 Jul 2012)

ianrauk said:


> What another cracking mornings commute today. Very little traffic. Warm, sunny and no wind. And the lights on the A21 all seemed to like me this morning, waving me through with their nice green lights.
> 
> It really is a joy commuting when the weather is lovely.


Boo hiss. I've got two weeks of getting a bus to court


----------



## subaqua (24 Jul 2012)

stunning ride in and I found a tenner on the towpath so even better.


----------



## dawesome (24 Jul 2012)

Much too hot, and I lost a tenner on the tow path.


----------



## gaz (24 Jul 2012)

This weather brings out all the numpties. So many cyclists out today but far too many of them just blasting through the red lights as pedestrians are crossing.


----------



## 400bhp (24 Jul 2012)

subaqua said:


> stunning ride in and I found a tenner on the towpath so even better.


 
it's mine


----------



## ceepeebee (24 Jul 2012)

dude in running shorts, singlet and hybrid pulls out onto road, I don't see him look back up the road once, but still he pulls into the bus lane I'm piling down. So as I pass I ask him if he actually looked. No answer but he asks what I said a bit further down at the lights - I repeat myself and he says "I looked, I was pulling out onto a road, that would be dumb to pull out, plus I saw you, isn't the road big enough for you?" well, not when you wobble out across the lane and I have to pull out of the empty bus lane into the one full of cars to get round you, no.

Then there was the prisoner transport van with the driver texting just past Wandsworth nick...


Other than that - bloody glorious, some very fast folk out there.


----------



## MisterStan (24 Jul 2012)

Glorious sunshine made for a lovely ride in, shame about the eejit who forgot to check her mirrors and nearly SMIDSY'd me - she did hear my fist on her rear window though.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jul 2012)

MisterStan said:


> Glorious sunshine made for a lovely ride in, shame about the eejit who forgot to check her mirrors and nearly SMIDSY'd me - *she did hear my fist on her rear window though.*


 
Nice.. hope it made her jump out of her silly skin


----------



## ohnovino (24 Jul 2012)

Saw five young lads on road bikes riding in a mini-peloton, then went past my LBS and they've got a _huge_ Union Flag flying out front. Looks like the Wiggo effect is in full force; let's hope it lasts!


----------



## MisterStan (24 Jul 2012)

ohnovino said:


> Saw five young lads on road bikes riding in a mini-peloton, then went past my LBS and they've got a _huge_ Union Flag flying out front. Looks like the Wiggo effect is in full force; let's hope it lasts!


I saw two guys (separately) in Team Sky jerseys and one guy in _le Maillot Jaune _this morning_._


----------



## subaqua (24 Jul 2012)

400bhp said:


> it's mine


 
tell me where you dropped it and i will send it back to you


----------



## 400bhp (24 Jul 2012)

On the canal path


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jul 2012)

Today I took it nice and easy in the lovely sunshine. Added a couple of extra miles by cycling along the river in the Waterlink Way. Makes a very nice change from the out and out commuter blasting down the A21.
Lovely commute indeed.


----------



## benb (25 Jul 2012)

^ this.
I've decided that it's worth the extra 10 minutes to go through a couple of parks and a bridlepath.

My average speed today? 10mph!


----------



## thefollen (25 Jul 2012)

Had to dodge a woman in rollerboots coming towards me this morning! Just after Trafalgar Square.


----------



## subaqua (25 Jul 2012)

400bhp said:


> On the canal path


 

which one ??


----------



## 400bhp (25 Jul 2012)

The London one


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Jul 2012)

Apart from nearly nutting the back of a VW Golf when the driver decided to stop halfway out of a junction I had a lovely ride to work this morning.


----------



## lejogger (25 Jul 2012)

I was 15 minutes late leaving the house this morning and it made for a much crazier commute!
- woman on a busy motorway roundabout trying to overtake me while i'm in primary and she's on her mobile phone.
- woman pulling out on another roundabout just because the car in front of her did. Full anchors on to avoid her so she got a good shouting at. I think I upset a dog walker on the other side of the road.
- Woman in a fiesta RLJing that nearly took my front wheel off it was that late
- Witnessed two cars go through a red light, the first of which was one of those "blimey you've left it a bit late there!" Fortunately it was the two cars ahead of me so I wasn't affected... just gobsmacked.


----------



## subaqua (25 Jul 2012)

400bhp said:


> The London one


 

too late, I have spent it now


----------



## ceepeebee (25 Jul 2012)

Ride home yesterday was delightful til I hit Streatham Common, at the first busstop I overtook the very stationary bus. As I did some utter nutjob in a Skoda (didn't get the number plate unfortunately) decided to do the same, at about 60mph. He must have come within a Cm of my elbow, swerved in again at a ridiculous angle and proceeded to scream away and RLJ into Valley road. Scared the bejeesus out of me if I'm honest.


----------



## 400bhp (25 Jul 2012)

subaqua said:


> too late, I have spent it now


 
It's OK, you owe me.


----------



## BentMikey (25 Jul 2012)

Crikey, yesterday's commute was a bit eventful. I had what seemed like a non-stop barrage of tw@t attacks. The worst one didn't even involve me, it was a small red van left hooking a bus. Very impressed with that bus driver:


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jul 2012)

^^ blimey, that was shocking.

On another note, what is that white stick sticking out the leg of your shorts?.. oo eeer missus


----------



## Edwards80 (25 Jul 2012)

If it's a chupa chups, remind me to give it a rinse if we ever meet and you offer me one 

Shocking bit of driving that, glad the bus driver was on the ball!


----------



## Mugshot (25 Jul 2012)

ianrauk said:


> On another note, what is that white stick sticking out the leg of your shorts?.. oo eeer missus


They're his legs ian, think you're a bit cheeky too, I thought they were looking quite tanned and toned


----------



## BentMikey (25 Jul 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> If it's a chupa chups, remind me to give it a rince if we ever meet and you offer me one
> 
> Shocking bit of driving that, glad the bus driver was on the ball!


 
LOL! I don't offer those ones to anyone, but I have spare ones kept in a pencil case.


----------



## 400bhp (25 Jul 2012)

BentMikey said:


> Crikey, yesterday's commute was a bit eventful. I had what seemed like a non-stop barrage of tw@t attacks. The worst one didn't even involve me, it was a small red van left hooking a bus. Very impressed with that bus driver:




You stopped and shook the driver's hand LEGEND


----------



## Holdsworth (25 Jul 2012)

Had a wheel sucker on the way home today. A full-on roadie comes up behind me and sits very close to my back wheel for around 500 yards whilst I'm doing 20mph along a main road. He felt uncomfortably close and maybe I should've said something to make him back off bbut he wasn't behind for long as I upped the pace and then took my left turn shortly after and we went our separate ways.

I could see him coming a long way off during regular shoulder checking. I'd have had no idea he was there otherwise!

I feel honoured that I am now fast enough on my touring bike with pannier to provide a slipstream for a London commuter/TDF wannabe


----------



## Kiwiavenger (26 Jul 2012)

Thought id give part of a 10 mile TT road course round by me a go so doubled the commute and the elevation too! All while keeping above 16 mph average.

Go me!!! 

Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandra6 (26 Jul 2012)

400bhp said:


> You stopped and shook the driver's hand LEGEND


Exactly what I was thinking!
My ride home yesterday was amazingly event free. No traffic, no stopping at turns or roundabouts, and good company with a workmate. And the sun shone!


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jul 2012)

Another nice pootle through the parks this morning. This lovely weather makes cycle commuting such joy. Dark mid winter commutes seem so far away at the moment..it was one of those cycling days when your legs are spinning, you travel along at a decent speed and it dosn't seem to be hard work.

Though did notice I have an out of true front wheel.. so will have to get that to the lbs this weekend to get done.


----------



## benb (26 Jul 2012)

Yesterday was great, apart from this numpty who wanted to turn me into a hood ornament.


Today was glorious.


----------



## Beebo (26 Jul 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Though did notice I have an out of true front wheel.. so will have to get that to the lbs this weekend to get done.


 Is that the Honky? How did you manage that, those wheels look bomb proof.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jul 2012)

Beebo said:


> Is that the Honky? How did you manage that, those wheels look bomb proof.


 

Yup, I hit a pothole on the way back from Southend at the weekend.
It's not out by much, only a couple of mm's, but enough to warrant getting done.


----------



## doug (26 Jul 2012)

I nearly t-boned another cyclist this morning...
He was ahead and I was catching up, just before I caught him, he mounted the pavement on the left then did a sharp right off the pavement and onto a zebra crossing right in front of me !
Cue screeching of brakes and some frantic manoeuvring to avoid him.

Looked like he was aiming for a (pedestrian only) alleyway on the other side, since there was no traffic (other than me) why not just turn right into it ?


----------



## MisterStan (26 Jul 2012)

My commuting mileage ticked over 1000 miles for the year yesterday, pretty pleased with that.


----------



## GrasB (26 Jul 2012)

400bhp said:


> You stopped and shook the driver's hand LEGEND


And now think how the guy is going to remember that whole incident & how that one little action of BM will effect his attitude in the futre!


----------



## Melonfish (26 Jul 2012)

Got my first punishment pass this morning, big white box van driver trying to get up to speed to pass me before a line of parked cars, i throw out my arm before he gets there and moves out so i don't end up rear ending the first car.
naturally he's angry so decides to pass me with inches to spare, bloody wide road too.
i gave him the "salute" and carried on my merry way.
also, average calories burned on a cycle is calculated, but does anyone know by how much this is offset by the amount of bugs you swallow? seriously lately i've been swallowing tonnes. heh


----------



## Spartak (27 Jul 2012)

Lots & lots of traffic tonight !
Makes travelling by bike all the more enjoyable as I freewheeled past them all sitting in their sweltering cars !


----------



## middleagecyclist (27 Jul 2012)

Coming up to a parked car, I was coasting in primary. There was a female cyclist in jeans on a BSO pootling along in front of me. A van was hanging off her offside far too closely and obviously causing her some issues. She had no room to pull out round the car because of this idiot driver. Poor positioning on the approach to the obstacle by the cyclist and very poor driving by the WVM.

What got me though is why she didn't brake harder to avoid the stationary car and why she chose instead to turn into someones driveway and cycle into a bush.

I would have stopped to help but she seemed alright and I was laughing too much.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (27 Jul 2012)

Just cycled back from Waterloo,that was a right bundle of laughs,especially Stratford and Mile End.


----------



## Drago (28 Jul 2012)

Fairly uneventful today. Was overtaken by a roadie going through Salcey Forest who gave me a cheery "hello". As I neared Northampton the place was crawling with roadies. A few really fast boys, but mainly SAS riders wobbling along in all the shiny kit, but still clearly enjoying themselves.

In finding the converted MTB pretty good, although doubtless slower than a more road oriented bike. Woman has told me I should by a road bike. I'm tempted, but currently eyeing a 1991 Diamondback Axis that has me dribbling with desire, so we shall see.


----------



## Spartak (28 Jul 2012)

Great early morning commute, clear skies and fantastic sunrise.
Got overtaken on the Avommouth bridge !!!


----------



## defy-one (28 Jul 2012)

Yesterdays commute around 6.15pm,get scalped by a lovely woman on a road hybrid. She's fast,is wearing black shorts and has the cutest buns i have seen in a long time. Kept that view for a mile before we went our seperate ways ..... I was nearly asthmatic by this stage,but she was so worth it


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (29 Jul 2012)

BentMikey said:


> Crikey, yesterday's commute was a bit eventful. I had what seemed like a non-stop barrage of tw@t attacks. The worst one didn't even involve me, it was a small red van left hooking a bus. Very impressed with that bus driver:


 

I like the bus fleet number why6.

Nice bus driver though.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (31 Jul 2012)

This morning's commute ended in a two mile walk due to a slab of glass becoming one with my rear tyre.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jul 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> This morning's commute ended in a two mile walk due to a slab of glass becoming one with my rear tyre.


 

bollocks as the saying goes.


----------



## BSRU (31 Jul 2012)

I had some new toys for my Garmin to play with this morning, a cadence sensor and heart rate monitor.
For the whole ride just had heart rate/cadence displayed.
Average cadence of 89rpm and average heart rate of 141bpm, it was a nice easy ride with no real climbs.


----------



## GrasB (31 Jul 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> This morning's commute ended in a two mile walk due to a slab of glass becoming one with my rear tyre.


See this is why I find tubs great for commuting. You get a new tyre with every tube . However fixing punctures can be interesting.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (31 Jul 2012)

GrasB said:


> See this is why I find tubs great for commuting. You get a new tyre with every tube . However fixing punctures can be interesting.


 
Tubs?


----------



## gaz (31 Jul 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Tubs?


A type of tyre mainly used for racing. A tubular tyre has no beads; instead, the two edges of the carcass are sewn together (hence the term "sew-up") with the inner tube inside. Tubulars fit only on special rims, where they are held on by cement.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (31 Jul 2012)

Blimey! Cheers!


----------



## gaz (31 Jul 2012)

Had a nail embed in my tyre this morning which resulted in an instant flat. Wouldn't have minded if it was the front tyre, but no it had to be the rear. Which for some reason is impossible to get out of the horizontal drop outs 

Took just over 10mins to replace the tube, pump it up and put everything back together BUT for some reason I couldn't get the non drive side of the axle to move in the drop out, which meant I couldn't get rid of the slack in my chain.

So I walked to the nearest bike shop (1 mile away) and they where closed.
Decided to do a quick fix on the bike so it was rideable and road the next half mile to the next bike shop. Luckily it was open, explained the issue and the guy fixed it straight away without any issues. I felt like such a wally.

Obviously me riding it for a bit loosened it up


----------



## Andrew_Culture (31 Jul 2012)

Mine is the rear tyre too, and I foolishly don't have a repair kit with me. I think I'm going to have to ask my wife to drop my track pump and repair kit off to me at work, oops.


----------



## GrasB (31 Jul 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Tubs?


As gaz said. Except I wouldn't say 'special' rather 'different'. You can get tubs quite cheap
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=31585
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=31774
or you can go a bit further up market than the typical clincher (I recommend sitting down before opening the next 2 links)
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=82990
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=31772


----------



## Andrew_Culture (31 Jul 2012)

I'll look into it, but the last time I tried to upgrade my tyres I tried to buy Marathon Plus only to find out they don't make them for my ancient old wheels!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (31 Jul 2012)

Found it!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (31 Jul 2012)

Just in case anyone needs closure...

The shard of glass as so big it went right through the inner tube and made three holes. I used two patches and gradually increased the tyre pressure until it reached 90psi. I decided to leave the bike for a bit to make sure the patches were solid and wandered off to wash my hands. Then there was a BANG so loud that the MD ran down from his office thinking there had been an industrial accident!

I got a lift home from a colleague and I'll take a replacement tube in tomorrow. I really hope in haven't damaged the tyre (Scwalbe Marathon) and it got blown off the rim :/


__________________________________________________________________________________
Sent from a Victorian Terrace house, red brick, 1882 build.


----------



## MrC (31 Jul 2012)

Actually it was last night but...
One of the silliest accidents. It started raining, I was pulling over to the side of the road to put on my waterproof, skidded across and then went into the wall about 3 mph. The driver behind asked me if I was ok (nice guy!). As I checked myself over I realised I had pushed my calf down the side of the pedal with teeth on... 
3 hours in A&E and they decide it's too big and deep to stitch there. At the plastic surgery clinic today they decide I wont need a general and skin graft, so they can stitch me up tomorrow at the plastic ward.
So at least 2 weeks off for one of the slowest accidents ever! Time to buy some double sided spd's for the commuter...


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jul 2012)

MrC said:


> Actually it was last night but...
> One of the silliest accidents. It started raining, I was pulling over to the side of the road to put on my waterproof, skidded across and then went into the wall about 3 mph. The driver behind asked me if I was ok (nice guy!). As I checked myself over I realised I had pushed my calf down the side of the pedal with teeth on...
> 3 hours in A&E and they decide it's too big and deep to stitch there. At the plastic surgery clinic today they decide I wont need a general and skin graft, so they can stitch me up tomorrow at the plastic ward.
> So at least 2 weeks off for one of the slowest accidents ever! Time to buy some double sided spd's for the commuter...


 

ouch, ouch and thrice ouch.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (31 Jul 2012)

Oh no!


----------



## slowmotion (31 Jul 2012)

Homebound tonight, going westward down Kensington High Street.
It was about 9:35 pm and a very large white Executive or Corporate coach came by about 18" from the end of my bars.
Registration BC06 BBC, belonging to Creigiau Travel.
http://www.creigiautravel.co.uk/
I caught up at the lights, went round in front of the windscreen and indicated to the driver the distance that he missed me by.
I think I may have mouthed some nouns to do with fornication, onanism and ladybits.
I'm sure he knew his way around sheep. I just wish he had known how to drive around cyclists in London.


----------



## stowie (31 Jul 2012)

slowmotion said:


> Homebound tonight, going westward down Kensington High Street.
> It was about 9:35 pm and a very large white Executive or Corporate coach came by about 18" from the end of my bars.
> Registration BC06 BBC, belonging to Creigiau Travel.
> http://www.creigiautravel.co.uk/
> ...


 
A large number of muppet coach drivers in London at the moment who have no idea about how to drive here. The other day many were using the bus lanes - can they do this as a private coach company?


----------



## fossyant (31 Jul 2012)

Thought the ride home was hard. Heard some rubbing, stopped, checked, nothing. Carried on, no noise. More rubbing. Stopped checked, brake calliper off side, fixed, carried on. Some more rubbing noise on hill to house. Home. Check. Balls, broken spoke. Dash to Decathlon at 7pm, don't have spares in the house for a large flanged fixed bike.....

Decathlon sell me three Sapin spokes and nipples for the huge sum of £1.47. Replaced back at home and retrued.

Ready to paddle to work again tomorrow.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Aug 2012)

Where has all the traffic gone?.
The commute this week has been a joy.

It's not just school holiday's but I think that all the dire warnings about supposed traffic chaos in London due to the 'lympics has made people decide not to bother driving.

Great stuff..


----------



## fossyant (1 Aug 2012)

Yay, it didn't rain this morning


----------



## MrC (2 Aug 2012)

ianrauk said:


> ouch, ouch and thrice ouch.


Thanks - finally got it stitched (13 plus some internal) yesterday. Today it's pretty sore...
Gutted though 4-6 weeks for recovery. No summer cycling :-(


----------



## gambatte (2 Aug 2012)

MrC said:


> Thanks - finally got it stitched (13 plus some internal) yesterday. Today it's pretty sore...
> Gutted though 4-6 weeks for recovery. No summer cycling :-(


S'okay, summer failed to load this year. They even tried a reboot a few days ago.....


----------



## lordloveaduck (2 Aug 2012)

Mother nature needs to fix that over flow pipe.


----------



## Edwards80 (2 Aug 2012)

I had a lovely experience this morn. Riding along here in primary in the left turn lane, light on green - A van pulls out of the junction, across the 2 lanes on my right, into my lane and keeps coming. I hit the brakes but he pushes me, literally, into the kerb. My shoulder and pedal were up against his van and my tyres scraped the kerb.

I shouted, quite loudly, and he finally looked in his mirror and moved back. Bloomin amazed I stayed upright. He shouted "Sorry Mate" from his window and stopped at the next set of lights.

I had my club kit on, so felt obliged not to drag the pleb from his van. Took his details and told him to sod off. No damage to me or the bike though other than a scuffed logo on one of the tyres.

Aside from that, a rather pleasant journey with 2 Strava PB's


----------



## gb155 (2 Aug 2012)

I Rode Holme moss this morning (I know)) before work, what an exhalirating ride it was too


----------



## gaz (2 Aug 2012)

BLOODY WIND!


----------



## ianrauk (2 Aug 2012)

Was very windy tonight.
Decided to try a different route so not only did I have the wind to contend with, it was much hillier too.


----------



## Leodis (2 Aug 2012)

Really couldn't be bothered tonight, let a couple of people past.


----------



## lip03 (2 Aug 2012)

Forgot my lights and train was delayed poo!


----------



## 400bhp (2 Aug 2012)

I'm getting irritated by RLJ. I shouldn't be.

Help.


----------



## Edwards80 (2 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> I'm getting irritated by RLJ. I shouldn't be.
> 
> Help.


 
Chase them. Then say "That was red and you are slow" as you pass


----------



## 400bhp (2 Aug 2012)

My response today was "they're red for a reason" after seeing a middle aged geeky bloke multiple rlj on the feckin A56 into Manc this morning.


----------



## Spartak (3 Aug 2012)

Great early morning [4:45am] commute today - 20kms in 53 mins !

Clear moonlit sky & no wind - perfect.

Passed a rider on Avonmouth bridge with very good/bright lights on front & back !


----------



## Kiwiavenger (3 Aug 2012)

Car commute today. Need to pop into town to get some brake bits and gear cables for mothers fiances kids bikes hes bought on holiday with him! Need some cement too lol. Should be able to get a nice ride out this weekend though whilst mother is cooking Sunday lunch at my house!

Sent from the Holodeck on my Tricorder


----------



## kedab (3 Aug 2012)

looked out the window @ 5am (i woke up early), thought, 'looks like a nice day' - so, rather than go back to sleep for an hour or so i got up, and suited up. first commute on the TCR and it was a beauty. i didn't realise just how much i'd missed the ride in. the sun was coming up, the drivers on the a142 were (mostly) very good with their passes and all was good with the world 
got in to cambridge and apart from a couple of issues with the new road pedals (i had mountain bike cleats on the hybrid and they took a bit of getting used to as well), no dramas there either. i did find another cyclist on my wheel for a bit, which was a bit of a surprise, i've never had someone do that to me on the hybrid (he was on a roadie too so maybe he thought i wouldn't mind), so it was a little disconcerting. he did come out of my wheel once the bus behind us turned off and proceeded to leave me for dust but i've not done my cycle commute for far too long so i'm not as strong as i was last summer when i did it every day...all in all, how lovely it was to be free  i'm very much looking forward to the home leg.


----------



## Lyrical (3 Aug 2012)

Quickest commute to date, starting to feel like it just isn't long enough..

Having the sun come come out as your cross the Thames is such a nice feeling.

Have a nice weekend all!


----------



## Christopher (3 Aug 2012)

Going home today after an awful week, have to cross a motorway offramp. Driver of 34t artic stops short to allow me to cross  then a few seconds later a car driver slows a bit to allow me to cross the other slip road - result! It is interesting there how some drivers are generous to cyclists and other don't give an inch. Mind you some stop so short for cyclists they risk getting hit from behind...
Then had some slipping gears on the commuter with a NEW chanin and NEW block. Was furious until I realised it is the middle _front_ chainring that is shot. Tenner from Spa for a new one. on the the tourer have replaced chain, block, outer chainring, mech jockey wheels so far...


----------



## benb (3 Aug 2012)

Just cruised past at least 100 cars, crawling in heavy traffic. Several of them pulled in to let me filter more easily, which was nice.


----------



## Sandra6 (3 Aug 2012)

Always good to hear of nice motorists, proves they are out there, somewhere. 
They're probably the same ones who actually stop and let you cross the road.


----------



## gaz (3 Aug 2012)

SMASHED my commute this morning, 16mph total average speed, 17.8mph moving average. Paid for it this afternoon.


----------



## Lyrical (3 Aug 2012)

Rode home after giving blood and getting a little tipsy. 

Fun stuff ;P!


----------



## Drago (4 Aug 2012)

An uneventful commute, except for knocking 4m 45s off the time I fisrt set when I started. Average speed is up 1.5 MPH too, and V-Max is up 3.5 MPH. Not bad for a slick-shod MTB tourer. Calories not changed much, down a single calorie to 557, bizarrely. Looking forward to trying it on me new Sportive bike, if Evans ever get round to sending the front light I ordered on next day delivery...

First time out with the Mirrycle on the bike and liking it already.


----------



## Drago (5 Aug 2012)

Took my first Gold medal in the cycle commuting Olympics today. I had slowed a bit to take on some water, and as I did so I noticed a roadie coming up fast behind. Young lad, couldn't have been 30, flash looking drop bar machine, all the lycra proclaiming his alleigance to some cycling team or other.

I quickly slipped the bottle back in the cage and opened the taps. At one point he was about 10 metres behind and I seriously though he'd get past, but for a mile this was the closest he could get, and after that he started falling back. There are all narrow country lanes, up hill and down dale. As we get to the first roundabout on the edge of town I'm about 100 metres ahead and I watchinh him in my mirror go round it and head back the way we'd come, so I think he'd gone out of his way to try and scalp me.

I may be 43, I may be on an MTB laden with panniers, but I do this sort of thing for a living sonny - you could've picked an easier target 

Arrived at work to find I'd knocked a further 1m 14s off my best time. Result.


----------



## Spartak (5 Aug 2012)

Rode in today with Little Spartak's bike seat still fitted - to carry my rucksack !
Amazing how much extra room you are given on the road with a child seat attached !


----------



## ianrauk (5 Aug 2012)

Spartak said:


> Rode in today with Little Spartak's bike seat still fitted - to carry my rucksack !
> Amazing how much extra room you are given on the road with a child seat attached !


 

Even more with a child's trailer....


----------



## benb (6 Aug 2012)

Spartak said:


> Rode in today with Little Spartak's bike seat still fitted - to carry my rucksack !
> Amazing how much extra room you are given on the road with a child seat attached !


 
I've noticed this too.


----------



## GrasB (6 Aug 2012)

Spartak said:


> Amazing how much extra room you are given on the road with a child seat attached !


I'm thinking it's more to do with the perceived size of the vehicle. I say this as the simple act of putting a tail fairing on my 'bent has made drivers make a much wider birth.


----------



## Anders (6 Aug 2012)

1st ride in 3 weeks and despite doing a shed load of running including 30k at the 24hr Thunder Run.. my 7 odd mile trip to the office was hard work . Least the rain held off


----------



## Sandra6 (6 Aug 2012)

It's only a short ride, but jeez I got wet! 
After a horrendous amount of rain earlier in the day the rest of the afternoon was dry, until about quarter to home time when it started again and did not stop! 
I was sorely tempted to buy a mudguard before I set off, would've saved a soggy bottom if I had!


----------



## 400bhp (7 Aug 2012)

Had a real nobber this morning.

7am, quiet wide road, minding my own business - a car passes within a foot of me. Absolutely no need to as the road was empty.

I caught him up at some shops a mile or so down the road where he was buying a paper. I asked him to please give cyclists more room in future. The reply was staggering:

Something like " I should have been in the cycle lane" (there wasn't one). I was being selfish by not using the [non existent] cycle lane. I said to him that he was essentially admitting to giving me a punishment pass, which he replied that he wouldn't put another road user in danger .

I gave up and cycled on. I regret not taking his details and passing them on to the police-so they have a marker on him when [not if] he does this again.

Crazy.


----------



## fossyant (7 Aug 2012)

Not much to report. 3 dead pidgeons within 1 mile - all just dead on pavement/side of road - no UFO sightings in Stockport is there ? 

Couple of stupid pull outs - folk passing parked cars, pull into my lane as I'm approaching. One 'very' fat mini driver saw me, pulled right out into my path, then as I shouted 'Oi' just got the 1000 yard stare. God she was struggling with the car - looked like she was squeezed in tight. 

Oh and Stockport Road - Vernon Park to Morrisons (Bredbury) is getting another top dressing - it's only lasted 12 months. Shocking job last time that's still left loads of loose stones. Maybe we will get a better job this time ? Let's hope it doesn't get left as dangerous last time - was like loose gravel last time !


----------



## Edwards80 (7 Aug 2012)

fossyant said:


> Not much to report. 3 dead pidgeons within 1 mile - all just dead on pavement/side of road - no UFO sightings in Stockport is there ?


 
There were 2 dead pigeons on Brinksway alone this morn. I'm guessing there is some sort of civil pigeon war on or something. They seemed intact, not the usual half squashed offerings*.

*Much easier to make them presentable on the dinner plate.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Aug 2012)

Not much report for me also.
Lovely tailwind home last night which resulted in a nice fast commute.
The morning commutes I have changed from bombing down the A21 as fast as possible to going through the waterlink way which forces me to go slower and enjoy the river scenery. Makes for a nice relaxing ride to work rather then the out and out commuter racing stuff.


----------



## fossyant (7 Aug 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> There were 2 dead pigeons on Brinksway alone this morn. I'm guessing there is some sort of civil pigeon war on or something. They seemed intact, not the usual half squashed offerings*.
> 
> *Much easier to make them presentable on the dinner plate.


 
That's two of them. One more near the viaduct on the pavement.


----------



## dawesome (7 Aug 2012)

On Pottergate a cat looked at me then sicked up grey matter, then outside The Wild Man a seagull was pecking at a squished pigeon.


----------



## BSRU (7 Aug 2012)

Sandra6 said:


> It's only a short ride, but jeez I got wet!
> After a horrendous amount of rain earlier in the day the rest of the afternoon was dry, until about quarter to home time when it started again and did not stop!
> I was sorely tempted to buy a mudguard before I set off, would've saved a soggy bottom if I had!


Last night I got caught in a downpour ten minutes from home and mudguards made no difference to me getting soaked.
Fortunately it was rain as it was so heavy I was instantly wet, so could not get any wetter.


----------



## ohnovino (7 Aug 2012)

Edge Lane is a multi-lane dual carriageway that links the M62 to Liverpool city centre. It's very busy and very scary; effectively an extension of the motorway. If you dare to ride along it you really need to have your wits about you.

Unlike the gentleman I saw yesterday, who was slowly weaving all over the road because he was using both hands to play with his Blackberry, completely oblivious to the wave of traffic approaching him 

Seriously considered riding after him and "encouraging" him to ride properly, but a passenger leaning out from a passing car did that for me. Some people need proper cycle training, but some just need two brain cells to rub together.


----------



## Biscuit (7 Aug 2012)

1 mile from home last night and still dry. From that point on, we had thunder, lightning, and a river where the road used to be.
I carried on regardless, taking my foot off the gas after realising that short of jumping in the river, I wasn't going to get any wetter. ( I had tried to beat the deluge home )
I stood in the road outside my house, took off my lid, and had a shower in the big fat rain, arms aloft, two fingers at the sky, washing the sweat from my face. Dog watching me with some concern from the safety of the front room window.
Awesome! So after that I figure it can't get any worse and I can cycle in pretty much anything. Bollux to the weather. Ride on!!


----------



## John90 (7 Aug 2012)

Had an exchange of words with three scaffolders in a lorry (probably not the cleverest thing to do). I was indicating to change into the right hand lane approaching a filter going 'round Clapham Common. They were some way behind but sped up so that I couldn't swap lanes and then came to a stop 10 meters on at the lights with me pulling up alongside them. Annoyingly I suppose I have to admit that they had the right of way but after we swapped compliments I rolled the bike ahead of them and sat in front of the lorry in a 'what did you gain by doing that' gesture. Apart from that, an unusually large number of drivers seemed intent on very close overtakes today, meaning it hasn't been my favourite commute of the year so far. Coming home was alright tho.


----------



## Sandra6 (7 Aug 2012)

Lovely sunny and smooth ride home today - in part thanks to my "personal" mechanic who put air in my tyres. With a suggested psi of 75 it was fairly shocking that mine were at just 30
Met my eldest son at the bottom of our street and he dared me to race home (he was on foot!) I was set for a clear win but for the wvm who wouldn't let me turn


----------



## potsy (7 Aug 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> There were 2 dead pigeons on Brinksway alone this morn. I'm guessing there is some sort of civil pigeon war on or something. They seemed intact, not the usual half squashed offerings*.
> 
> *Much easier to make them presentable on the dinner plate.


I saw 1 of them on the way home, the other either made a miraculous recovery or is being served as tonights 'special' at the local takeaway 

Another fairly incident free commute, though I did have a lad ride straight towards me going thru the park, too busy texting away on his phone to look up until I said 'Whoa'


----------



## benb (7 Aug 2012)

I cycled home from work with my son on the tagalong (we have a nursery at work).

Lovely, lots of fun.


----------



## BentMikey (8 Aug 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Even more with a child's trailer....


 
Weirdly enough I get less space on the recumbent with trailer than I get with the recumbent alone. Maybe it's partly due to my much reduced speed, and partly because the trailer makes the recumbent much less scary to drivers?


----------



## Jdratcliffe (8 Aug 2012)

eventfull commute - well not really but two things caught me eye 1- a guy Track standing on a boris bike! go you had to say was impressed. 2- a tiny very attractive woman ( thou not a touch on the missies) on an equally attractive Felt F2 Ultegra DI2 Carbon roadie and what the shocker was it was a 50cm frame! didnt think you could get them that small!! was a very nice bike asked it was female specific but no was uni - sex


----------



## fossyant (8 Aug 2012)

potsy said:


> I saw 1 of them on the way home, the other either made a miraculous recovery or is being served as tonights 'special' at the local takeaway


 
Still two there - not gone to the local takeaweay yet !


----------



## 400bhp (8 Aug 2012)

I was a nob today - must have been grumpy this morning. Gave some cyclist a bit of stick for moving to the front of an ASL when me and a girl were waiting behind a the first car in a queue who had his indicator on to turn left-we were all going straight on. Driver was half in the ASL and cyclist was 3/4 wheel ahead of the car.

It would have put doubt in the driver's mind when turning left. Prior to the cyclist moving into the ASL the driver would have been clear we were waiting for him to turn left. By making the car wait to make his turn he would have been unsure what we were going to do.

Anyway-an innocuous matter in the grand scheme of things and I got a bit carried away with verbals.


----------



## BSRU (8 Aug 2012)

Two punishment passes in two rides on the same section of road, both upset at being delayed a few seconds getting to their destination just a few hundred metres away.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Aug 2012)

Had a typical Chav in shitty red hatch this morning execute 2 close passes.
In hoody, low in seat, leaning over, hand on steering wheel at the 12 oclock position and no seatbelt.
Tosser. 

I was so willing him to stop so we could have words.


----------



## fossyant (8 Aug 2012)

Brief verbals with a Discovery driver this morning - pulled out on me, bit difficult at 32.2 mph downhill on fixed (checked the garmin) - he thought I should be on the left - erm YOU pulled out on me, I was doing 30, so went round the outside as the road was clear. 

Fatty ! Made a very quick run into work this morning though - 18.8 mph ave, normally 17.5.


----------



## Edwards80 (8 Aug 2012)

Has something changed recently. Had about 4 months of no issues, got hit by a van last week and had a chap in a bright green ford focus pull out on my on the way home last night. I turned to look at him and said

"I say old bean, perhaps you should look before pulling out of a junction to enable everyone to have a jolly time on the roads" . . or words to that effect.

He just shouted sorry and gave the "5 year old who just got told off by his mum for pinching a biscuit" eyes. Muppet.

I did enjoy saying hello to the 2 dead pigeons lining my commute again today though.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Aug 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> I did enjoy saying hello to the 2 dead pigeons lining my commute again today though.


 
Still there are they?
No foxes around your area to snaffle them up then?


----------



## benb (8 Aug 2012)

Nice ride in today. That really refreshing light rain can be lovely - as long as it's warm as well.

I did get a punishment pass, after I'd given someone a look for encroaching into the cycle filter lane leading to a ASZ. Will check the footage later to see if it's worth uploading, but not enough to pee me off.


----------



## benb (8 Aug 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> Has something changed recently. Had about 4 months of no issues, got hit by a van last week and had a chap in a bright green ford focus pull out on my on the way home last night. I turned to look at him and said
> 
> "I say old bean, perhaps you should look before pulling out of a junction to enable everyone to have a jolly time on the roads" . . or words to that effect.
> 
> ...


 
At least he apologised.


----------



## Edwards80 (8 Aug 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Still there are they?
> No foxes around your area to snaffle them up then?


 
I guess not. Either that or they take time to "Ripen"



benb said:


> At least he apologised.


 
True. I left him alone after that. I'd rather he look before pulling out rather than apologise after nearly having someone over his bonnet though :S


----------



## benb (8 Aug 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> I'd rather he look before pulling out rather than apologise after nearly having someone over his bonnet though :S


 
As would we all. Maybe it will make him check properly next time.


----------



## Lyrical (8 Aug 2012)

Flying ant day. FML. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuptial_flight


----------



## ianrauk (8 Aug 2012)

Yup, got home tonight with ianrauk jnr just bursting to show and tell me about the flying ants...
Though I thought it was meant to be a couple of weeks ago.

On another note.. a cracking commute home with a lovely all too rare tailwind.


----------



## dawesome (8 Aug 2012)

Getting proper warm.


----------



## potsy (8 Aug 2012)

Still only saw 1 of the famous brinksway pigeons, must be time for a new pair on contact lenses 

Noticed today that the main road we use through Cheadle (A560) is closed for 2 weeks from next Friday, that'll cause some chaos


----------



## Edwards80 (8 Aug 2012)

potsy said:


> Still only saw 1 of the famous brinksway pigeons, must be time for a new pair on contact lenses
> 
> Noticed today that the main road we use through Cheadle (A560) is closed for 2 weeks from next Friday, that'll cause some chaos


 
I think I need to pay more attention to road signs, hadn't spotted that  - Might switch to the TPT commute. Not hard to divert around but will be nice for a change


----------



## Kiwiavenger (8 Aug 2012)

Nice ride home, on for a pb and at the bottom of the main drag into my village is road works!!! 

Will avoid the bottom of the hill tomorrow as they where just putting up traffic lights and I need a good run up to get a decent time on the strava segment

Sent from the Holodeck on my Tricorder


----------



## martint235 (9 Aug 2012)

Wonderful ride in this morning, just a shame work is at the end of the ride


----------



## ianrauk (9 Aug 2012)

Didn't ride in today as have 'yet' another doc appointment about my shoulder injury. This time the Met Police Doc.


----------



## 400bhp (9 Aug 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Didn't ride in today as have 'yet' another doc appointment about my shoulder injury. *This time the Met Police Doc*.


 
Be interested to see what their opinion is

"nah, nothing wrong with shoulder...in any case if there was it was already there before the accident"


----------



## ianrauk (9 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> Be interested to see what their opinion is
> 
> "nah, nothing wrong with shoulder...in any case if there was it was already there before the accident"


 

Well when I say Met Police Doc, I meant an independent practitioner of their choosing..


----------



## Glow worm (9 Aug 2012)

Talkimg of shoulders, I've got my last physio session later today for mine after getting knocked off in January so know how you feel Ian- good luck with it.

First really foggy autumnal commute this morning - was lit up like Blackpool seafornt just in case. Still, lovely incident free ride, nice wave off a cabby who I slowed to allow through at one point, and same later from a bus driver. Wish every commute could be like todays. Flew in too- which is most unlike me as I'm a bit of an ambler usually.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> Be interested to see what their opinion is
> 
> "nah, nothing wrong with shoulder...in any case if there was it was already there before the accident"


 
Well saw the Doc today and he was very good.
Said my injury is quite a bad one. Have deep muscular bruising and bleeding in the muscles and damaged ligaments.
Said it could take anything from a year to a year and a half to heal completely. (6months already).
He also said that if I wasn't so fit from the cycling then the injury could have been a whole lot worse and done some serious damage.


----------



## 400bhp (9 Aug 2012)

I won't give you a like because that's kind of good news but bad too.


----------



## Drago (10 Aug 2012)

A pleasant ride this morning. Slightly misty so kept the lights on just in case. Maiden run for the Pinnacle Sportive, and very pleased. Some minor tinkering with the precise set up required but generally happy with the fit.

Nearly got wiped out by a woman in one of those Golfs for fat people who couldn't be arsed to wait for me to pass the junction, but I console myself that I am not fat and don't need a special car to accommodate my lardiness.


----------



## Anders (10 Aug 2012)

> Golfs for fat people


 Golf Plus then? Also good for us lanky folk... 

Nice ride into the station and onto work, still not sure why the chap behind me beeped his horn as i passed parked cars?


----------



## Drago (10 Aug 2012)

Golf Plus! That's the one. Couldn't remember the name. Golf Pus in my mind from now on...


----------



## fossyant (10 Aug 2012)

potsy said:


> Noticed today that the main road we use through Cheadle (A560) is closed for 2 weeks from next Friday, that'll cause some chaos


 
Missed that too. Probably ignored the sign - is this on the bridge near Go Outdoors - overnight closures ? Some Chaos - understatement of the year 

Anyway, took the car despite the lovely weather. Lost my mojo. Near miss with a stolen car last week, an idiot in a Discovery this week, and two of the main roads I use are covered in lethal loose top dressing (nearly crashed *again* last night - not great when riding in a straight line and you can hear and feel the front wheel scrabbling for grip).

Hissed off dot com !!!


----------



## fossyant (10 Aug 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Well saw the Doc today and he was very good.
> Said my injury is quite a bad one. Have deep muscular bruising and bleeding in the muscles and damaged ligaments.
> Said it could take anything from a year to a year and a half to heal completely. (6months already).
> He also said that if I wasn't so fit from the cycling then the injury could have been a whole lot worse and done some serious damage.


 
Oh heck - do you get crunching and clicking ? Might need a decompression ? Been through the same - oh it's going to take a while to improve - didn't, then needed surgery and took about 14 months after the op to feel normal.


----------



## potsy (10 Aug 2012)

fossyant said:


> Missed that too. Probably ignored the sign - is this on the bridge near Go Outdoors - overnight closures ? Some Chaos - understatement of the year


Looks like it's full closure, normally says if it's just overnight.

Had a guy in a van just now, say 'you should be on the road,mate' I was actually on a shared use path, muppet 
I was waiting to cross the junction at the lights and he was turning across me, very nearly followed him into the retail park but couldn't be bothered


----------



## fossyant (10 Aug 2012)

potsy said:


> Looks like it's full closure, normally says if it's just overnight.


 
Stockport Council web site just says overnight. Should be fun if daytime !!


----------



## Vikeonabike (10 Aug 2012)

Yesterdays commute into work was Awsome! Failed in the proof by Strava though...


----------



## potsy (10 Aug 2012)

fossyant said:


> Stockport Council web site just says overnight. Should be fun if daytime !!


Got a link?
I can only find one for last weekend when it was just overnight closures, if it is full then I'm hoping they keep the pedestrian access open so we can sneak through it


----------



## Kiwiavenger (10 Aug 2012)

my return home at lunch spotted a ride going through a strava segment! i know he was trying cause it was on an 8% bit and he was out the saddle for quite a way!!! will try again in a few days on my own bike!


----------



## dave r (10 Aug 2012)

fossyant said:


> Missed that too. Probably ignored the sign - is this on the bridge near Go Outdoors - overnight closures ? Some Chaos - understatement of the year
> 
> Anyway, took the car despite the lovely weather. Lost my mojo. Near miss with a stolen car last week, an idiot in a Discovery this week, and two of the main roads I use are covered in lethal loose top dressing (nearly crashed *again* last night - not great when riding in a straight line and you can hear and feel the front wheel scrabbling for grip).
> 
> Hissed off dot com !!!


 
On my way to work is St Giles Road, earlier this week they top dressed it and it was an inch thick in gavel, its getting better but now but is still iffy, Going to work I have to keep the fixed on a tight leash down the hill, plenty of legs and a touch of back brake to keep the speed down, coming home I'm having to remember to slow down before I turn onto the road, the turn is at the bottom of a short hill.


----------



## Lyrical (10 Aug 2012)

So warm.


----------



## Drago (10 Aug 2012)

I had painfully cold fingers at half 5 this morning. Gonna pack my full finger lightweight gloves tomoz.


----------



## Spartak (11 Aug 2012)

Quiet ride into work this morning.
Saw 3 urban foxes within the 1st mile but little else ........
........ except a guy walking along the Long Cross carrying a case of beer [ 5:00 in the morning !!! ]


----------



## GrasB (13 Aug 2012)

Absolute stormer of a tempo commute this morning, absolutely smashed my PB in both time & ave power... showed me that there might be some potential for a rather special target in a year or so.


----------



## Drago (13 Aug 2012)

No commuting for 2 days. Packed the kids off to the Grandparents, gonna give the wife a couple of days rest and respite.

While I know this is a worthy cause I'm already fretting about slipping down this months Cyclechat Endomondo rankings.


----------



## BSRU (13 Aug 2012)

No commuting for me as I have been waterproofing the garage roof, leaking like a sieve before, since the bikes are kept in there it is very very important job , oh and the car is in there taking valuable bike space .


----------



## gambatte (13 Aug 2012)

No commuting for me, this early in the week - did this at the weekend:
http://app.strava.com/runs/17831315
2 days notice and not run over 12 miles in a year....
Got two MASSIVE blisters which have to clear up enough by the Belper 30k, next weekend....


----------



## mknash (15 Aug 2012)

Guy in a car invites me to cross toucan crossing on red as "there aint nothing coming"
I reply thanks, but no thanks, I don't jump lights
He offers again, saying I may as well as there is no traffic.
Again I politely point out that I dont jump lights, he does, but that is his choice.
He enquires how I know he jumps.
"coz you are sat slap bang in the middle of the ASL"!
He laughs, then the lights change.

Bet he still goes home and moans that bloody cyclists jump lights, but altogether a pleasant discourse between two non-likemined people


----------



## Drago (19 Aug 2012)

Up at 5, light breakfast and a coffee, out the door at 5.40. Just dark enough to need lights, but within 10 minutes had switched them off. A bit misty, but lovely, cool and still.

Took the Carrera commuter today rather than the road bike cos the forecast is for thundery showers this pm. Still, the last week spent on the roadie mustve done me some good as I got close to the half hour barrier on the MTB today, and didn't feel too shagged when i arrived.

A lovely, pleasant, and very enjoyable ride in.


----------



## GrasB (19 Aug 2012)

Why did you have to switch lights off? I keep mine on day & night. I tend to run the rear lights at max power during the day & back them off a bit at night but that depends on the exact lights I'm using.


----------



## Drago (19 Aug 2012)

I didn't have to, but it was quickly broad daylight and I'm wearing a flourescent top so they were't serving much purpose. I'm happy that I was plenty visible and consipuous to anyone that was actually taking the time to look.


----------



## Drago (20 Aug 2012)

Encountered multiple attempted me murderers today.

The first was when I was cycling in the primary. My side of the road clear, but the other otally obstructed with parked cars. I was halfway past this already when some %$@)& in a Ford Mundano coming the other way decided it was alright to drive on the wrong side of the road when there is someone already on it coming the other way. Nearly had me off and if I weren't so busy trying to stay alive to get his reg I'd have had him in court for that one.

Calmed down, and out on the country roads spot a fluorescent in the distance. I decide its scalping time, so I start hauling him in. As I get close I see he's an old boy and actually progressing well so I decide to stay behind, but not so close that I'm draughting him. He has a mirrycle too and can see me behind and speeds up a bit, but I'm being a gentleman and stay behind. Eventually he turns off.

Reach civilisation and some stupid %£$%^"^in a black 54 plate Seat (Seat being Spanish for "pile of cyclist murdering donkey poo") decides to overtake and turn left on m as i'm travelling straight on at a roundabout. Again, I'm too busy not dying to get her reg.

Shame, cos normally most motorists are civilised. On the plus side I set a new journey record for the commuter-MTB, so it wasn't all bad.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (20 Aug 2012)

Lat night,new return commute and first time I have used Tower Bridge (northbound) in over twenty years,bus driver decides to have a go at me near the Elephant.Catch him up and ask what he meant.Apparently I should be on the pavement,Im not actually sure why though.His passing of me wasn't good and his bus was breaking the law.Video to follow when I get time,hopefully when I get back from work tonight.

Still baffled what he meant but I must say he was quite a polite bus driver though,when we were face to face discussing it.363 bus route.


----------



## fossyant (20 Aug 2012)

A560 properly CLOSED today near Cheadle (Go Outdoors) - bridge works, some huge bright blue crane thing in the way. Fortunately there was a pedestrian walkway for me to use on the bike !


----------



## potsy (20 Aug 2012)

fossyant said:


> A560 properly CLOSED today near Cheadle (Go Outdoors) - bridge works, some huge bright blue crane thing in the way. Fortunately there was a pedestrian walkway for me to use on the bike !


If only somebody had told you that last week  
I too sneaked down the pavement, ringing my bell and shouting at peds to move


----------



## fossyant (20 Aug 2012)

potsy said:


> If only somebody had told you that last week


 
You did and the Council's very own WEB SITE lied ! 

I haven't got a bell so I ran every single pedestrian down - yep there were none !


----------



## potsy (20 Aug 2012)

fossyant said:


> You did and the Council's very own WEB SITE lied !
> 
> I haven't got a bell so I ran every single pedestrian down - yep there were none !


Quite enjoyed the little walk to get past the roadworks, the road either side of the works were like a ghost town, even at nearly 5pm 
Think they should leave it shut permanently 

Saw the usual 'fixie' riding fool this morning, straight through the red light near Stockport pyramid, don't think I've ever seen him stop at a red light yet, can't wait for the day he gets it wrong


----------



## fossyant (20 Aug 2012)

I rode on the pavement to get past the roadworks (well it's a walkway built at the side of the bridge)  - The ped. access will remains during the bridge replacement, so says Stockport Council web site now.


----------



## gambatte (20 Aug 2012)

Of work, but did have to fend a question from the sister in law "Are cyclists allowed to go through red lights"....
No
Apparantly one part of her commute through Leeds she passes through 2 sets. Hot day, window down. Sat at the first one she was witness to a cyclist ignore the red and ride straight through. As she soon passed, she found it convenient to shout out "reds apply to all of us!"
Soon after she was at the next set of lights and was subjected to a "Go **** yourself" as he repassed on the inside and continued straight through the red.
Must have been concentrating too much on his witty retort as the next few seconds were spent extricating himself from the near miss situation he'd put himself in....


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (21 Aug 2012)

Tower Bridge closed tonight for some unknown reason so I ended up following the diversion to Bermondsey and the Rotherhithe Tunnel entrance because the clot who put the diversions down obviously hasn't been near a bike in his life.Eventually got back to London Bridge and then home,will have to do the videos at a later date as im knackered.

BMW drivers on form around the Stratford area tonight,is it school holidays?


----------



## subaqua (21 Aug 2012)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> Tower Bridge closed tonight for some unknown reason so I ended up following the diversion to Bermondsey and the Rotherhithe Tunnel entrance because the clot who put the diversions down obviously hasn't been near a bike in his life.Eventually got back to London Bridge and then home,will have to do the videos at a later date as im knackered.
> 
> *BMW drivers on form around the Stratford area tonight*,is it school holidays?


 
I find the ones to avoid have official car of ther olympic games and 5 rings plastered all over them. there must be something in the seat of them that turns a sensible person into a complete peanut as soon as they are behind the wheel.

what time was tower bridge shut? was open at 5pm for me and was lovely and claer only a few cars on it.

this mornings commute would have been better had a nobber of a jogger decided to run on the pavement instead of in the middle of CS3 . not the middle of a lane the actual white line. that made for some interesting passes for people


----------



## Vikeonabike (21 Aug 2012)

Never seen so many cyclists on my rural commute. Must have seen seven between Bourne and Peterborough. Chappeau to the MAMIL on his Spanking new Spesh in brand new kit. Needs to raise his saddle a touch but I'll tell him if I see him again tomorrow!


----------



## BentMikey (21 Aug 2012)

Drago said:


> f I weren't so busy trying to stay alive to get his reg I'd have had him in court for that one.
> 
> Again, I'm too busy not dying to get her reg.


 
In your job aren't you supposed to be a lot better at calling and remembering registrations? Want some lessons? 


LOL, just kidding. In reality I respect you guys highly, and I'm not sure I could do the good job you do.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (21 Aug 2012)

subaqua said:


> I find the ones to avoid have official car of ther olympic games and 5 rings plastered all over them. there must be something in the seat of them that turns a sensible person into a complete peanut as soon as they are behind the wheel.
> 
> what time was tower bridge shut? was open at 5pm for me and was lovely and claer only a few cars on it.
> 
> this mornings commute would have been better had a nobber of a jogger decided to run on the pavement instead of in the middle of CS3 . not the middle of a lane the actual white line. that made for some interesting passes for people


 
About 11pm I think,but the camera can verify it.

Mainly I have found the Olympic games BMW's ok.


----------



## 400bhp (21 Aug 2012)

In fell off this morning  Got foot caught underneath the front mudguard,,,,


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (21 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> In fell off this morning  Got foot caught underneath the front mudguard,,,,


 
OMG im humbled.Hope you are ok (and bike).


----------



## 400bhp (21 Aug 2012)

fine thanks-mudguard bent, but sks raceblades so easy to bend back.

I was a tit-, was negotiating round a BM x5 who was half in & half out of a junction, prior to a set of lights that were on red. Forgot to unclip as you should always do when doing such maneuvers.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (21 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> fine thanks-mudguard bent, but sks raceblades so easy to bend back.
> 
> I was a tit-, was negotiating round a BM x5 who was half in & half out of a junction, prior to a set of lights that were on red. Forgot to unclip as you should always do when doing such maneuvers.


 
It was one of my BMW friends?
You can always blame them.


----------



## potsy (21 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> In fell off this morning  Got foot caught underneath the front mudguard,,,,


----------



## 400bhp (21 Aug 2012)

Yes-they are out to get me cos I sold one of their beloved


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (21 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> Yes-they are out to get me cos I sold one of their beloved


----------



## 400bhp (21 Aug 2012)

potsy said:


>


 
Well, I can't remember the last time I fell off...


----------



## Drago (21 Aug 2012)

BentMikey said:


> In your job aren't you supposed to be a lot better at calling and remembering registrations? Want some lessons?
> 
> 
> LOL, just kidding. In reality I respect you guys highly, and I'm not sure I could do the good job you do.


Aw, shucks! I would have got it, but was fighting with kinetic engery, gravity, and the possibility of a small rocky planet about to smack me in the chops.

Todays commute was uneventful, apart from one strange encvounter. 2 cars stopped on a road junction, the drivers chatting across the each other. I'm waiting to go by, coughing ever louder in the hope they suddenly might see me, but they carry on. In the end I say "excuse me" and one of the drivers tries to wave me through between the 2 cars. I'm not sure I'd have fitted through, and in any case I wasn't about to squeeze between 2 large cars with their engines running. In the end I just stared a lot looking angry and they eventually moved. Bizzare.


----------



## potsy (21 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> Well, I can't remember the last time I fell off...


I've never seen you fall off.....










......more than twice on a single ride


----------



## dave r (21 Aug 2012)

On the way to work theres a large pothole in the road between Ash Green and Bedworth, its been there longer than I've been riding this commute, I've been riding round it for two years, this morning I dropped the back into it , tonight I've got to work the ding out of the rear rim, I rode the rest of the way to work and home tonight with the rear brake released.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (22 Aug 2012)

decided on a longer route today that should have had a lot less hills!!! then i hit a 14% er which had me down to 4 mph at one point "shut up legs"!!! didnt get off and spent the next 10 minutes sub 10mph to get my breath back!!! was a great ride thoug, will definatly do it again!


----------



## Edwards80 (22 Aug 2012)

Rode along next to a lady in an Audi convertible today, looking down at her phone for a good 100 meters or so. I shouted "BOO" at her.

Yes I am a huge jerk but watching her jump and drop her phone was entertaining  Silly lady.


----------



## 400bhp (22 Aug 2012)

potsy said:


> I've never seen you fall off.....
> ..more than twice on a single ride


 
Liar


----------



## 400bhp (22 Aug 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> Rode along next to a lady in an Audi convertible today, looking down at her phone for a good 100 meters or so. I shouted "BOO" at her.
> 
> Yes I am a huge jerk but watching her jump and drop her phone was entertaining  Silly lady.


 
It's a good way to do it to be honest - none confrontational.


----------



## 400bhp (22 Aug 2012)

I'm proud to say that I didn't fall off today.


----------



## Drago (22 Aug 2012)

Rode in today. Uneventful ride, but I felt a bit off all the way. Within half hour at work had head down toilet chundering so Wonan came in Mom Truck to bring me home. Currently laying in bed feeling distinctly green.


----------



## benb (22 Aug 2012)

Chilly toes this morning (been wearing my SPD sandals recently, which I highly recommend) and had a really nice chat with a couple of guys on their way to London. Respect, that's at least 16 miles (depending if they started where I did)


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (22 Aug 2012)

Chap decided to scalp me this morning, but didn't really count as I was slowing down to take a right turn! You plonker that was why I was hanging my right arm out. It wasn't obviously to check the wind direction as this moron must of thought. Some people!


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (22 Aug 2012)

I twice scalped a girl on a Pashley who's bike and basket looked even heavier than my bike and basket and Coldharbour Lane was closed off by the police so I had to detour but that was as much excitement as I got this morning.


----------



## martint235 (22 Aug 2012)

It seems to be a lot cooler commuting to Croydon than it did to Central London. I counted 7C as the cutoff point for wearing a jacket on my central London commute.This morning felt distinctly chilly at 14C!!


----------



## benb (22 Aug 2012)

martint235 said:


> It seems to be a lot cooler commuting to Croydon than it did to Central London. I counted 7C as the cutoff point for wearing a jacket on my central London commute.This morning felt distinctly chilly at 14C!!


 
Do you come through Epsom? I chatted to someone yesterday who was Croydon bound, wonder if it's you.


----------



## martint235 (22 Aug 2012)

benb said:


> Do you come through Epsom? I chatted to someone yesterday who was Croydon bound, wonder if it's you.


 Nope not me. I travel Welling - Croydon so opposite side from Epsom


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (22 Aug 2012)

Tower Bridge was shut again last night,swore at a complete tit of a Sainsbury driver at Maryland as he was using his mobile and was completely oblivious to everyone else.May post a video if I can be bothered.


----------



## gambatte (22 Aug 2012)

dave r said:


> On the way to work *theres a large pothole.........**its been there longer than I've been riding this commute, I've been riding round it for two years*, this morning I dropped the back into it , tonight I've got to work the ding out of the rear rim, I rode the rest of the way to work and home tonight with the rear brake released.



http://www.fillthathole.org.uk/


----------



## dave r (22 Aug 2012)

gambatte said:


> http://www.fillthathole.org.uk/


 
Yes I know, I've reported pot holes in the past, just never got round to this one.


----------



## subaqua (22 Aug 2012)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> Tower Bridge was shut again last night,swore at a complete tit of a Sainsbury driver at Maryland as he was using his mobile and was completely oblivious to everyone else.May post a video if I can be bothered.


 
yes please. do be bothered.

sadly no more commuting by bike for me for at least a week. inner ear infection means i have been banned by wife and doctor.

tower bridge was open for me at 17.00 if thats any consolation.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (22 Aug 2012)

I got ever so slightly bumped by a BMW waiting at a T junction on the way home. Pointed stare at the wheel then at Mr stripey shirt driver, look back at my wheel and then to him until the penny drops I'm not going to move until he backs up. No drama or confrontation, just asserting my place on the road.


----------



## defy-one (22 Aug 2012)

It wasn't me :-)


----------



## RedRider (23 Aug 2012)

Three times in two weeks I've nipped south london to enfield lock as part of work and each time with a tailwind north. Today's was sweet as I took a curving back street run beyond Waterloo onto Stokie before hitting the Roman-straight A10 and 1010s to within spitting distance of the M25. One hour and 15 felt fast in one gear, drafting buses between lights, my legs are strong this time of year.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (23 Aug 2012)

subaqua said:


> yes please. do be bothered.
> 
> sadly no more commuting by bike for me for at least a week. inner ear infection means i have been banned by wife and doctor.
> 
> tower bridge was open for me at 17.00 if thats any consolation.


 
Closed again tonight at 11pm unless they don't bother clearing the signs away.Found another route to London Bridge which put me into Borough High Street at first.Also lorry tonight popped into the narrow space in front of me at the lights in the Commercial Road which reminded me of a cork being inserted into a bottle.What is it with lorry drivers at the moment?


----------



## MisterStan (23 Aug 2012)

Nice cool morning and a good spin in to work aside from the silly c@w who decided to scare the crap out of me with the closest pass i've ever had. Cue me caining after her to 'educate her' in the error of her ways. Her response? 'I didn't see you!' - oh that makes it OK then.


----------



## 400bhp (23 Aug 2012)

Lost my rag yesterday. Coming up to this junction here where I had priority, 4 cars just followed the nose of the first car. The first car had time to clear the junction before me, but not the rest. I let that go.

Until 1/2 a mile down the road here. I'd entered the one vehicle wide part when a driver ignores the fact that I am there-followed by another 4. Last driver I told to slow down and wait - he said something that I couldn't catch so I used the C word.

Fckin lemmings

First time in a long time I have resorted to verbal obscenities.


----------



## MichaelO (23 Aug 2012)

A lovely day to cycle in - but for some reason there were more idiots out there than I've seen in the last couple of months. First incident was approaching traffic lights in Purley - I'm slowing up as they are on red & then some idiot shoots past me & pulls in within inches of me. Not a great start to the day - but it's sunny, so give a stare & carry on.

Next was the potentially awful one - approaching Streatham Hill station on the A23, and was following a huge lorry with diggers loaded on the back - so I wasn't going to mess with that! So I hung well back, and sure enough he was turning left at the next junction. Now these things have huge turning circles, so he rightly pulls out to the right to then swing left. That's when Mr White Van Man roars up behind, swings AT me to try & get into the inside lane (at which point I bang on the back of the van as he passes within a foot of me) and then goes up the inside of the lorry! Kamikazee!!

Plus an idiot cyclist nearly getting clipped by a bus as he weaves through traffic in Brixton. More the cyclist fault than the bus, IMO.

I hope the journey home is less eventful


----------



## subaqua (23 Aug 2012)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> Closed again tonight at 11pm unless they don't bother clearing the signs away.Found another route to London Bridge which put me into Borough High Street at first.Also lorry tonight popped into the narrow space in front of me at the lights in the Commercial Road which reminded me of a cork being inserted into a bottle.What is it with lorry drivers at the moment?


 its closed including Friday night for changing the 5 rings to the para crescent devices.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (23 Aug 2012)

subaqua said:


> its closed including Friday night for changing the 5 rings to the para crescent devices.


 
Thanks,someone else said that to me but I thought they were taking the p155.


----------



## Sandra6 (23 Aug 2012)

Well this morning was a wet one. 
I decided to go on the vita (usually take the old apollo with it's mudguards) and just get wet, knowing I could change at work. 
Totally forgot that rain goes right through all your layers!!!! 
I was barely 100 yards from home when the first div in a rush decides to overtake on a downhill despite me riding primary and being seconds away from the stop for a r-a-b. I was one handed gesturing at him, and almost missed the second div in a rush who snuck round the side of the car who stopped to let me by (me being at the right, and he giving way) to make her left turn. Fortunately my one-handedness meant I was going more slowly so I didn't collide with her car. 
The third div in a rush decided to over take me under the railway bridge where I always ride primary as there is no room to be overtaken if traffic is coming in the opposite direction. Fortunately the car about to come that way saw the div and waited for him to pass, making it much safer for me. 
Got to work, peed off and peed through!
Took a good few turns under the hand dryer in the ladies to dry out my undergarments! 
#note to self - pack fresh knickers!!


----------



## Peter Armstrong (23 Aug 2012)

Mine was uneventfull, not even a scalp,


----------



## subaqua (23 Aug 2012)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> Thanks,someone else said that to me but I thought they were taking the p155.


 
leytonstoners gotta stick together


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (23 Aug 2012)

subaqua said:


> leytonstoners gotta stick together


 
Leytoner before last November.(For 17 years)Bakers Arms.


----------



## subaqua (23 Aug 2012)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> Ex Leytoner before last November.(For 17 years)Bakers Arms.


 
another 58 bus avoider then


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (23 Aug 2012)

subaqua said:


> another 58 bus avoider then


It's amazing how many bus routes there are 69/257 is it 205 I find a bit dodgy?

I found the Leyton High road easier to ride down,had very few incidents there.Compared to the Leytonstone High Road.Im more confident with the Leytonstone High Road now,anyway.


----------



## potsy (23 Aug 2012)

Had a red light jumping/pavement hopper annoying me tonight, overtook him while he was in the wrong lane at a junction, he was in the left lane which is for turning but was going straight on.
Next minute I hear an almighty rattling/wheezing besides me and he is out of the saddle and coming through, must have near killed him as I then sat on his wheel up to the next set of lights.
He then attempted to stop at the junction and rest by leaning on a lampost,only he missed it and nearly went a over t 
Left him for dead then and didn't see him again


----------



## GrasB (24 Aug 2012)

Kind of came close to taking out another cyclist this morning. It was early on in my ride so quite dark, while they did have lights they had had their one light on flashing. I miss-judged where they were, I thought they were riding on the pavement but where actually on the road. Fine for me on a bike even thought there was a van coming in the opposite direction, I simply held a tight line to exit rather than smoothly turning out of the corner & allowing the bike to drift to the outside kerb on exit. Had I been in a car it would have been a little more interesting to get out of that one.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (24 Aug 2012)

got halfway up the slope leading from my house (so about 1 3/4 miles into my route) nicely warmed up with a headwind and rain though. hear 2 Pings from the back wheel and see some nice black spokes hitting the frame  wouldnt be too bad but i know the road surface on the descent the other side is bad so turned around and rode home and took the car in. why do my spokes always snap right on the nipple!!!


----------



## GrasB (24 Aug 2012)

I find that if high quality spokes break it's at the elbow, that's the point that has the most stress on it. However cheaper spokes with cut threads break at the thread as the end of the thread is the weakest point, actually the whole thread is weak but the nipple supports the rest of this weak section.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (24 Aug 2012)

GrasB said:


> I find that if high quality spokes break it's at the elbow, that's the point that has the most stress on it. However cheaper spokes with cut threads break at the thread as the end of the thread is the weakest point, actually the whole thread is weak but the nipple supports the rest of this weak section.


 
time to get some new wheels and respoke these bad boys!!!


----------



## bluemint (24 Aug 2012)

I'm working hard down a slight downhill to get some speed up to go over a humpback bridge. Just on the start of the rise I see a bloke with a small dog on the right hand pavement start to cross. He's moving slow and seems to have seen me, but the dog is on an extendable lead and he just lets it trot out across the full width of the road. My exit is closing fast and I just about manage to haul on the anchors and dodge the dog, yelling and skidding as I go and ending up about 2 feet behind a parked car and the dog inches to the side of me.

the bloke was very apologetic, I was pretty much speechless.


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (24 Aug 2012)

Not much of a tale but I had to cycle home on a flat this evening... I forgot my puncture stuff and would normally just push it home but I had to make it to the laundrette for 6! Thanks to the kind gent who stopped to lend me his pump (to no avail). I hope I haven't done too much damage...


----------



## Drago (26 Aug 2012)

A very peaceful ride in. Only saw 1 car the whole journey, and they were very chilled, stayed wellb ehind until they could safely overtake - thank you Sir!

First weekend ride in ages where not seen another cyclist - it was drizzling and the road was wet, so the WWW's (Weekend Weight Weenies) were doubtless too scared to come out this morning.


----------



## Spartak (26 Aug 2012)

Drago said:


> A very peaceful ride in. Only saw 1 car the whole journey



Me too, I enjoy my early morning commutes, probably be a different matter going home !


----------



## kedab (26 Aug 2012)

Drago said:


> - it was drizzling and the road was wet, so the WWW's (Weekend Weight Weenies) were doubtless too scared to come out this morning.


i went out on my roadie during a bit of wet weather the other day - given that there's no tread pattern on the rubber and i didn't fall off, i consider the 10 miles i covered before i bottled it, well earned


----------



## Spartak (26 Aug 2012)

Spartak said:


> Me too, I enjoy my early morning commutes, probably be a different matter going home !


 
A pleasant ride home as well 

Even encountered some courteous drivers


----------



## Drago (27 Aug 2012)

A Q-T ride in today. Very little traffic as befits a Bank Holiday, and that which was about was being pretty civilised as they weren't rushing to work.

Saw one WWW on the country roads, in the dark and mist with no lights, but don't worry - he'll be ok cos he head a helmet on. Am i the only commuter who can't understand the mentality of someone who'll pay £50 or more for a Giro bonce potty in the pursuit of safety, but who won't spend £10 on a basic Smart or Cateye light set? Is it becasue they weigh so much, or are lights on a racer considered not sporty?

A pleasant sub-30 ride in.


----------



## BentMikey (27 Aug 2012)

Nice ride yesterday, very pleasant indeed. My bike has developed an annoying noise in the front wheel, like something touching every revolution. It's extra annoying because it goes away when I get off and spin the wheel by hand, and sometimes when I steer. More investigation required.

Oh, and when I replaced my Keo cleats on Friday, I must have got the left one slightly wrong as my knee took a tiny amount of strain yesterday. Easily fixed, I think.


----------



## Edwards80 (28 Aug 2012)

Got a bit worried this morn. About 5 miles in my chest felt tight, I was breathing too heavily for the speed I was going at and I started to get a bit of chest pain.

Realised, whilst sat at some lights, that as my bag was stuffed pretty full, the chest strap on my bag was too tight and I couldn't expand my chest fully. . . felt like a bit of a muppet  Was all good once I'd adjusted it.

I wonder if it will have the same effect as altitude training!


----------



## MichaelO (28 Aug 2012)

Usually cycle up the A23 through Purley to the City, but decided to do the “back” route up to Chipstead – Carshalton – Mitcham – Clapham & CS7 to the city. A couple of bigger hills to begin with, but a very enjoyable ride (1hr 25min, rather than 1hr 15min).


----------



## Drago (28 Aug 2012)

Nothing to report, although was the first properly wet ride in a few weeks.


----------



## MisterStan (28 Aug 2012)

Used my hybrid today for the first time in three weeks instead of the new carbon steed, what a difference in riding positions etc.


----------



## BentMikey (28 Aug 2012)

Got the blues from a police car tonight.

Only my mate passing me on the way home, just gave a quick hello flash.


----------



## BentMikey (28 Aug 2012)

Should've said it was an unmarked car.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (29 Aug 2012)

Not too bad,managed to use the Tower Bridge northbound route and tweak the route back.Not really the quietest route when it gets busy.


----------



## defy-one (29 Aug 2012)

A total of 49 miles yesterday in stop start london traffic. The constant restarts really tired me out. My pannier was heavy :-(


----------



## ianrauk (29 Aug 2012)

One of those great commutes this morning where the majority of traffic lights* seemed to be with me on green. Resulting in a nice 17.2mph avg over 22 miles.. Lovely

*I have about 50 sets of lights on my commute.


----------



## martint235 (29 Aug 2012)

I have a feeling someone is going to get it in the neck soon. I seem to be getting angrier again, maybe time to wear a camera for a bit.

Today I got beeped for not turning right across traffic quickly enough. Driver was told to go f himself. Then I got bumped from behind at a roundabout. Thought about getting off the bike but the driver had obviously just lost concentration and did apologise so let it go with a stern look.


----------



## zico76 (29 Aug 2012)

Today was my first attempt at commuting to work. It's only 2.1 miles each way and it was throwing it down this morning, but I really enjoyed it.


----------



## fossyant (29 Aug 2012)

Very wet.


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (29 Aug 2012)

Not a commute as such but I had a test run of my likely commuting route last night (just picked up a new bike - Genesis Flyer, in my avatar - at the weekend). I'd planned it all out on googlemaps so I could see the landmarks I'd be passing and where the junctions were, as my sense of direction isn't always the best - though I think even I would struggle to get lost on this route! Set off at about 7pm as I figured it would be a bit quieter and I would be able to familiarise myself with the roads without them being absolutely teeming with traffic, though it was still quite busy. I planned a route that meant I could turn off the busiest/fastest road fairly quickly and go through some streets which may be less manic at peak times. It had some nice downhills so won't be too taxing first thing in the morning, though I may need to find a route with a more gradual ascent for the return trip! 

Looking forward to tackling it in the rush hour, or maybe I'll just get up earlier!


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (29 Aug 2012)

Tower Bridge chock a block coming back (Northbound) (can't think why )

Mile End road same in places but everybody seemed good natured.


----------



## potsy (29 Aug 2012)

Last night's/this mornings commute was the first for a while where i needed lights both ways, summer is definitely over


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (29 Aug 2012)

Used lights on the way back at 1600 due to the impending doom + rain as some of my passing of cars was in the middle,plus everywhere else apart from the pavement,this seemed a good idea.Three am commute tomorrow so lights needed again.


----------



## 400bhp (29 Aug 2012)

martint235 said:


> I have a feeling someone is going to get it in the neck soon. I seem to be getting angrier again, maybe time to wear a camera for a bit.
> 
> Today I got beeped for not turning right across traffic quickly enough. Driver was told to go f himself. T*hen I got bumped from behind at a roundabout.* Thought about getting off the bike but the driver had obviously just lost concentration and did apologise so let it go with a stern look.


e t

You need to start a pointless thread about that.


----------



## martint235 (29 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> e t
> 
> You need to start a pointless thread about that.


But I started this pointless thread, it must be someone else's turn!


----------



## dave r (29 Aug 2012)

I think I had an embarrassed driver tonight, approaching the main set of traffic lights in Bedworth I could see they were on green and there was no queueing traffic, a sure sign they will change as I get to them, there's a small car waiting to turn out of the little side road just before the lights, as the lights change to red and I come to a stop at the stop line in primary, I'm going straight on, I'm aware of the small car coming to a stop on the wrong side of the road, he was trying to get an overtake in as we were approaching the lights and now he's stuck on the wrong side of the road, he was just sitting there looking at me as if he was expecting me to move, I looked down and adjusted a toeclip strap then looked back at him and he was still sat there looking at me, looked back at the lights and I could here him reverse it up and slot into the gap left by the coach driver behind me.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (30 Aug 2012)

I'm hoping it was just because the road was so wet, but it appeared that someone behind me in a large Audi objected to how long I took to get clipped once the lights had changed and wheel spun like a drag racer. It put the wind up me and the pedestrians waiting at a nearby crossing were stunned. I think the plate was N222 SAD. 

The car rattled past me and went around the block so with a few minutes was coming back towards me down the road. Oh shoot thought I. Nowt came of it so hopefully I perceived the situation wrong; I'm always super-wary when the roads are as greasy as they were last night.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Aug 2012)

Another damn fine commute this morning. Getting faster. 21.29 miles at 17.3mph avg. Not bad considering the traffic, lights and rain. But was helped enormously by a cracking bit of commuter racing. With a chap who could have been my double. Newish road bike with disc brakes, baggies and a baseball cap. Was jolly good fun matching each other for speed down the A21.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (30 Aug 2012)

knocked 13 seconds off my first climb today! was taking it easy as had to bin two tubes this morning due to thin rim tape causing one to split and the replacement already had 4 patches on it! will be popping to the LBS at lunch to pick up some spare tubes and tyre levers as snapped 2 plastic ones this morning!!

really looking forward to hitting the hills coming back to work after lunch now!


----------



## Edwards80 (30 Aug 2012)

I raced a Vespa this morning. Beat it over about 4 miles before I turned off  He did a cheeky amber gamble at one point too.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (30 Aug 2012)

Took a friends van to work so I can a puncture fixed for him at lunchtime, BORING!


----------



## TheJDog (30 Aug 2012)

Yesterday evening a young lady pulled out in front of me on a roundabout. I shouted 'Oi!', and did I get a wave of apology, or a sheepish look? No. "F**k off", she said, with a dismissive waft of her hand.

This morning, a Passat estate was behind me and very very slowly attempting to overtake coming up to an island pinch point. She realised she was going to side-swipe me if she was going to continue, so she slammed on the brakes (just as I was slamming on the brakes, too). The car behind her did the chirp chirp chirp of ABS being deployed. She then proceeded to not overtake me when it was perfectly safe to do so and hung back until we went our separate ways.


----------



## Leodis (30 Aug 2012)

Yesterday just got up my first short hill and noticed an older gentleman in lycra at the side of the road... Popped over to see if he was ok and needed anything but all was well and after a short convo about Co2 pumps I offered to use my spare on him, he declined and so off I peddled. Bout mile and half down the road I get my first commute puncture :-( takes me an age to sort whilst trying in vain to use a sealant pump thingy which I dump and replace the tube and covers me in oil, rush the rest of the commute on about 50 PSI in the rain, get to work and no time to shower and feel like rubbish all day.

Today no puncture (so far) but missed my best by 2 seconds.


----------



## dave r (30 Aug 2012)

Got up this morning got fed and watered washed and dressed, looked outside at the rain peeing down and for the first time in over thirty years I reached for the car keys and drove to work. It didn't feel right and tonight I feel kinda flat for some reason.


----------



## potsy (30 Aug 2012)

Last night's commute in started badly, rear mudguard was off centre so tried to re-align it and noticed the bolt holding it and the rack on had come loose, quick fix I thought, no, bolt wouldn't tighten up and as this was 2 minutes before I was due to leave I had to abandon the bike and swap things over to the Secteur.

Ride in and back was uneventful, apart from the 

Bike fixed now, found a new bolt in the spares bin


----------



## bicyclos (30 Aug 2012)

Got drenched going to work this morning at 7.00am, pluged in the electric rad at work to dry my cycling gear off and gave the bike a wipe down before I made my brew. Clothes snuff dry for my commute home tonight which was nice.


----------



## marshmella (30 Aug 2012)

dave r said:


> Got up this morning got fed and watered washed and dressed, looked outside at the rain peeing down and for the first time in over thirty years I reached for the car keys and drove to work. It didn't feel right and tonight I feel kinda flat for some reason.


You drove for the first time in thirty years, did you remember how to do it?


----------



## bluemint (30 Aug 2012)

My commutes have been a breeze of late with the traffic. Today and yesterday I've had a cluster of MGIFs, all pointless and most thwarted by 'the stare'.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (30 Aug 2012)

Headwind all the way home, then descending at 30 mph in a 30 zone in primary some Pillock in a ratty old 4x4 starts overtaking me I look over and shake my head in disbelief as there was a car coming the other way so I slam on the anchors so im not eating tarmac then he decides to pull to the left approaching a roundabout so I move right to turn right at the rab when he winds down his window and starts with the "you should be by the kerb" so I respond with the usual im entitled to as much of the lane as I need to be safe. The fool then turns right almost taking me off then hes stuck at 20 behind a van with me sat right behind him pedaling at a low cadence for the next mile still in primary cause of central crossing reservations.


----------



## dave r (30 Aug 2012)

marshmella said:


> You drove for the first time in thirty years, did you remember how to do it?


 
 Very good, I've been car free for over 30 years, a week ago I brought an old Ford KA, this morning I didn't see the point in getting wet on the bike when I had a car parked round the back so commuted by car. The last time I drove before buying the KA was a little over twelve months ago. About a month before his test last summer my son brought an old Corsa, for the month before he passed his test it was insured in my name and I had free access to the car. In the past I've had two jobs which included driving small commercial vehicles, small lorries and vans, as part of the job.


----------



## 400bhp (30 Aug 2012)

dave r said:


> Very good, I've been car free for over 30 years, a week ago I brought an old Ford KA, this morning I didn't see the point in getting wet on the bike when I had a car parked round the back so commuted by car. The last time I drove before buying the KA was a little over twelve months ago. About a month before his test last summer my son brought an old Corsa, for the month before he passed his test it was insured in my name and I had free access to the car. In the past I've had two jobs which included driving small commercial vehicles, small lorries and vans, as part of the job.


 
Oh, the slippery slope...


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (31 Aug 2012)

Fun on the Elephant roundabout but luckily for me I played safe,may take a different route back as Tower Bridge normally gets gridlocked in the afternoon.


----------



## BentMikey (31 Aug 2012)

Whole bunch of mobile phone users yesterday. Uploading them now...


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (31 Aug 2012)

Felt chilly this morning in my shorts and ss jersey. Suns out now though, and looks like a warm weekend!


----------



## fossyant (31 Aug 2012)

Got a flat . Pulled away from lights, psst, psst as the wheel went round. Changed tube. Can't fix at work as the glue has gone hard - remember to replace glue in kit tonight. Still got another spare tube.


----------



## Lee_M (31 Aug 2012)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> Fun on the Elephant roundabout but luckily for me I played safe,may take a different route back as Tower Bridge normally gets gridlocked in the afternoon.


 
Tower Bridge was ridiculous last night, and I almost had a clipless moment working my way round a bus

There seem to be a load of dicks out on bikes at the moment too who feel the need to squeeze between me and the bike in front and then proceed to annoy car drivers all the way home.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (31 Aug 2012)

Lee_M said:


> Tower Bridge was ridiculous last night, and I almost had a clipless moment working my way round a bus
> 
> There seem to be a load of dicks out on bikes at the moment too who feel the need to squeeze between me and the bike in front and then proceed to annoy car drivers all the way home.


 
Avoided it today but only because some peds persuaded me by walking in front of me in the cycle shared lane at Waterloo (No problem) while I was waiting for them to clear I managed to find a back route and ended up on Southwark Bridge,blimey how that's changed at the bottom.I was a bit confused and I went through the wrong cycle thingy (doh).Not really a lot of fun up to Tower Gateway,I wonder if Blackfriars Bridge is any better.


----------



## Lee_M (31 Aug 2012)

hmm, Im still trying to find a decent route - may try CS3 and then up the canal - but still need to get to Tower Hill somehow (I'm in More Place)


----------



## subaqua (31 Aug 2012)

Lee_M said:


> hmm, Im still trying to find a decent route - may try CS3 and then up the canal - but still need to get to Tower Hill somehow (I'm in More Place)


 
More london by tower bridge?? . I am in No 1 London Bridge right on London bridge. I go along tooleyt to topwer bridge and filter on the outside, all the way to Sceptre Court then CS3 to limehouse cut to sugar house mills, along canal to abbey mills pump station then channelsea path to stratford high street and run the gauntlet of the gyratory. http://www.endomondo.com/routes/68666751

thats tghe route to almost home


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (31 Aug 2012)

subaqua said:


> stratford high street and run the gauntlet of the gyratory. http://www.endomondo.com/routes/68666751


 
It certainly is.


----------



## Lee_M (31 Aug 2012)

That's the way I was going this evening until I lost concentration, stayed on the canal path for too long and ended in in islington!

8 mile commute ended up being 14 miles

Must pay more attention!

My preferred is as your route to lime house, up canal,through Victoria park to homerton, past the Olympic park and round back of leytonstone up to green man


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (2 Sep 2012)

Traffic was nicer today,esp round the Mile End and Stratford routes but the 2012 BMW's are becoming more lairy.

Wonder if the general niceness of the traffic was to do with the Olympics influence.

Different route back,avoided Tower Bridge and came back via Southwark Bridge,long day so I just wanted a more direct route back.


----------



## subaqua (3 Sep 2012)

lovely ride in today, had a little chuckle as 3 nobbers tried their luck at a red light ( mid red ) and realised that it is red for a very good reason .

the best thing is that I am back on the bike. the week and a bit of enforced no riding was hell. I hate the tube with a passion ( not the frontline staff the nobbers who couldn't sort a pedestrian management plan if their life depended on it.


----------



## BSRU (3 Sep 2012)

First day back commuting after a few days off with Vertigo, caused by an inner ear infection.
Took it easy on a shorter route than normal but probably could have done with another day off as not the most energetic ride I have had, not feeling as good as I thought.


----------



## 400bhp (3 Sep 2012)

Had some Ford Fester driver decide to drive in the cycle lane next to me. His reason, he was avoiding my "mate" (another random cyclist) who was in another lane and he (the Fester driver) couldn't pass him. Apparently waiting isn't a word in his vocabulary,


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Sep 2012)

It's September. QED the twunts are back out driving in the mist. My, how we larfed.


----------



## martint235 (3 Sep 2012)

Having been unable to cycle over the weekend, I decided to treat myself and bring Lelly to work today. Very weird having a backpack on again (the commuter now has a Carridice) but the ride feels so much quicker. The final time showed it wasn't actually any quicker at all but it's all about feeling!!


----------



## BSRU (3 Sep 2012)

My ride this morning turns out to better than I first thought as my Garmin auto calibration yet again underestimated wheel size, setting it to 1938mm for a 700cx25 tyre, meaning the Garmin reported a ride 2km shorter than previous exact same rides.
I read on a few forums that auto-calibration occurs everytime you ride, explains why three times recently it has been wrong.
Using a manual setting of 2105mm for now until/if I work it out properly.


----------



## 400bhp (3 Sep 2012)

BSRU said:


> My ride this morning turns out to better than I first thought as my Garmin auto calibration yet again underestimated wheel size, setting it to 1938mm for a 700cx25 tyre, meaning the Garmin reported a ride 2km shorter than previous exact same rides.
> I read on a few forums that auto-calibration occurs everytime you ride, explains why three times recently it has been wrong.
> Using a manual setting of 2105mm for now until/if I work it out properly.


 
Bizarelly (coincidentally perhaps) my mate mentioned this exact thing to me last week. He has a 705 like me and has been having issues with the measurement that Strava uses (2 miles out over 20 miles iirc). I've now turned auto calibration off.


----------



## BSRU (3 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> Bizarelly (coincidentally perhaps) my mate mentioned this exact thing to me last week. He has a 705 like me and has been having issues with the measurement that Strava uses (2 miles out over 20 miles iirc). I've now turned auto calibration off.


Apparently in the first 3/4 of a mile of starting each ride it uses GPS to measure the distance and counts the number of revolutions of the wheel to determine the measurement, so it is reliant on a good quality GPS lock.


----------



## Edwards80 (3 Sep 2012)

Highly amusing incident on the ride home. I'm spinning up the hill at the end of my ride and a chap in a 4x4 pulls out into the bus/bike/taxi lane without looking, I get on the brakes and raise a "what was that" hand and then see his wife give him a good smack. He looked like a schoolboy who had just been told off.

Every dodgy driver should be required to drive around with a short tempered violent lady in the passenger seat.


----------



## 400bhp (3 Sep 2012)

Maybe people are starting to change.....

I think I educated a driver on the way home tonight. He passed me within a foot or so, on a residential road with speed humps (was plenty of room for him to pass safetly).

He turned into a cul de sac 1/2 a mile or so later. I followed him. Late 50's early 60's distinguished looking bloke in a 3 bed suburban semi. Very calmly I asked him to give more room in future, he was far too close etc. He responded that I was a little far out. I then asken him the direct question "why do you think I was that far out?" He paused for a moment and said "don't know". I told him that because of the parked cars which were pointing away from me, and the fact that a lot of people leave their cars there to get the metrolink, given the time of day it was very likely someone could be getting into & out of their car, hence very dangerouus for me to cycle so close to the doors".

He apologised and seemed to understand.

On the other hand it could have been fear that I know where he lives...


----------



## 400bhp (3 Sep 2012)

Oh, and some bellend in a Sky top decided to twatstand ahead of a set of red lights, then dodges the cars to go through on red. Utterly pointless and would have made a lot of the car drivers concentrate on him rather than more important stuff. Me and another cyclist at least took the pish out of him.


----------



## subaqua (3 Sep 2012)

lovely view along CS3 on the way home. but i didn't keep it for long . a nice ass is not worth dying for by following through red lights


----------



## BSRU (3 Sep 2012)

During the warming up part of my ride this morning passed a couple(man and woman) on mountain bikes. The guy obviously did not like being overtaken as he put in a huge effort to catch up with me seemingly forgetting about his partner.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (3 Sep 2012)

Not too bad yesterday and today.People were being nice,not really any trouble although had a slight go at two cars,one being out of lane near Tower Bridge and the other pulling into the bus lane at Elephant in front of me and then realising that he was driving into the ar53 end of a bus so had to go back to the lane he originally came from,not that I have ever done that.

Think I was wrong,should have just left it.

Made a mistake tonight at Stratford,thinking a bus would go left but it didn't so had to adjust for my mistake,think I was tired but so is everybody else.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (4 Sep 2012)

Strange one this morning, approaching a left turn, I hear a car horn papping, look over my shoulder as a car left hooks me. I suppose he thought he was being considerate informing me of his inappropriate manoeuvre. Well at least I thought something was not right and had already started braking!


----------



## Davywalnuts (4 Sep 2012)

This morning I was thanked by a women for signalling where a road splits from one lane to two and I need the outside lane. I was quite chuffed. Sure she was pervving over my my legs in lycra however... But, none the less, it was a nice gesture.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Sep 2012)

Last night, bloke in a black Civic pulls alongside me on the approach to the roundabout at the end of my street. I'm in the middle of the lane with turn left arrow. He's in the lane with the straight ahead arrow.
I turn left and he enters the roundabout and tries to turn left too, alongside me, except occupying the same part of the time-space continuum as myself proves impossible. Is given paddington bear over the shoulder hard stare and a head-shake.

He's a near neighbour. Primary rocks.


----------



## Crankarm (4 Sep 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Last night, bloke in a black Civic pulls alongside me on the appraoch to the roundabout at the end of my street. I'm in the middle of the lane with turn left arrow. He's in the lane with the straight ahead arrow.
> I turn left and he enters the roundabout and tries to turn left too, alongside me, except occupying the same part of the time-space continuum as myself proves impossible. Is _*given paddington bear over the shoulder hard stare and a head-shake*_.
> 
> He's a near neighbour. Primary rocks.


 
That will have shown him.


----------



## G_Defy_2012 (4 Sep 2012)

Classic white van man on the commute this morning.

I'm crossing Battersea bridge on the CS8 heading north, looking to make a right hand turn so half way over the bridge I take my chance and move into the middle of the right hand lane (with another two cyclists doing the same ahead of me). White van man pulls alongside and starts hurling abuse for not using the cycle lane. W@nker.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (4 Sep 2012)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> Strange one this morning, approaching a left turn, I hear a car horn papping, look over my shoulder as a car left hooks me. I suppose he thought he was being considerate informing me of his inappropriate manoeuvre. Well at least I thought something was not right and had already started braking!


 

HA! I've had that.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Sep 2012)

Crankarm said:


> That will have shown him.


Nothing will show him. He drives a Civic.


----------



## MisterStan (4 Sep 2012)

Stopped at some traffic lights, from the corner of my eye I see the guy in the 4WD next to me talking. Removed headphone expecting to receive a load of abuse, instead get asked for directions, thanked for the answer and told to 'enjoy your ride home'.


----------



## 400bhp (4 Sep 2012)

Relatively easy commute home tonight - still shouted at a rlj numpty. I got a "well done mate" off another cyclist for that-must resist in future...


----------



## fossyant (4 Sep 2012)

Non eventful other than passing lots of standing traffic. Knees now good after man100. Took it easy this morning and was scalped by a hybrid just before work. Oh the shame 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ianrauk (4 Sep 2012)

Can't wait for the commute tomorrow. No commute this week so far due to the child minder being on bleedin' jury service. Weather is looking great for the morning... 22 miles... oh bring it on indeedy!


----------



## MichaelO (5 Sep 2012)

Nice ride in today - and the joined what felt like an enormous peleton on the CS7 at Oval tube - but have been surrounded by 35-40 cyclists! Certainly made the last 2 miles of the commute easier than the first 18 - I'm sure there was a headwind


----------



## ianrauk (5 Sep 2012)

School traffic and headwind does not make for a fast commute.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (5 Sep 2012)

Got my new camera http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/found-a-bargain-do-tell.16260/post-1996100
Here's a little test from todays commute.

Silver car pulls out, I brake and move into the cycle lane, reolise someone's in it but lucky he gets out to the left leaving enough room for all 3 of us.

Hope I catch some good stuff in the future.


----------



## fimm (5 Sep 2012)

Get big bike back from bike repair man. Set out to do long commute on it without a test ride. Discover the seat is miles too high, and after a couple of miles decide I can't live with it and have to stop and bash it down a bit. Get it low "enough" but it is still too high, I'll have to do a proper job at lunchtime.

Commute is then enlivened by 1) a passenger shouting something at me - I assume connected with the fact that I'd been holding primary round a blind bend which has no overtaking lines on the road (anyone who abuses me on this section has justified my decision to take primary by implying that they would have tried to overtake if I had not) and 2) someone turning right from a side road onto the bit of road I was cycling on - a very loud "OIOIOIOIOI!" from me got them to stop, and I think it was a genuine "looked and failed to see" mistake as they then hung well back and did a good overtake when they did pass, as if they were a bit shaken.


----------



## Anders (5 Sep 2012)

Missed my train - space on the next one! Thankyou Virgin

Managed to get to work without falling off


----------



## BentMikey (5 Sep 2012)

Blimey, last night was a bit of a shocker. Firstly a woman tries to push me off the road in Vauxhall, and then a RLJing car almost takes me out.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Sep 2012)

BentMikey said:


> Blimey, last night was a bit of a shocker. *Firstly a woman tries to push me off the road* in Vauxhall, and then a RLJing car almost takes me out.


 
a ped or in a car?


----------



## BentMikey (5 Sep 2012)

Inna car. The videos are both now uploaded.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Sep 2012)

BentMikey said:


> Inna car. The videos are both now uploaded.


 

I got caught by RLJ in that bus lane a while back, also at night. I think some motons think that because it's a bus only lane that they are doing no harm going through red if they don't see a bus.

The second one was absolutely shocking. Very nasty vindictive bit of driving. Shame on her.

On another note, why do you not use the bus lane under the tunnel?


----------



## BentMikey (5 Sep 2012)

Too many pedestrians at rush hour, well not in the tunnel, but right after it, and they cross everywhere. I figure they're better off without me there, and I'm better off on the road. That's usually true, but not yesterday. Oh, and I think that it's a bus only lane, not bus and bicycle, but I could be mistaken?

I have a MonkeyLight on my front wheel at the moment, it's incredibly visible from the side re that bus lane red light jump in Catford. I had a police car at speed slow to a near stop because of the Dinotte and the Monkey Light after our curry night, this was out in the dark wilds of Addington somewhere. Must have thought I was a low flying UFO, although stopped.


----------



## davefb (5 Sep 2012)

BentMikey said:


> Blimey, last night was a bit of a shocker. Firstly a woman tries to push me off the road in Vauxhall, and then a RLJing car almost takes me out.


jhc

she's mental, wonder if she was drunk ?!

did the kid have a child seat, looked pretty small for passenger.........


----------



## ianrauk (5 Sep 2012)

Cracking commute home tonight due to a lovely tailwind.. sailed home at a rate of knots.


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (5 Sep 2012)

Not much of a tale but just to say how much I am loving the brisk morning at the moment here in Manchester. (Touch wood) it hasn't rained in almost 3 days (surely a record?) and is such a nice temperature that I don't arrive at work like a dripping sweat ball mess of a man!


----------



## Leodis (5 Sep 2012)

The main part was losing a bar end plug...


----------



## 400bhp (5 Sep 2012)

BentMikey said:


> Inna car. The videos are both now uploaded.


 
Disgusting behaviour by that woman I'm right that I say a young boy in the passenger seat? :unbelievable:


----------



## BentMikey (5 Sep 2012)

...and I thought yesterday was bad. Today, some James Blunt in a 320D BMW swerved at me whilst overtaking, totally unprovoked. I still don't know how I avoided him, thank fcuk for the nimble handling of my recumbent. The van driver behind was so shocked he followed the guy, got his details and noted that he ran a red light further down the road, and gave me his details and that of the 320D driver. What a gent.

I'm pretty shaken though, I was close to shouting at anyone coming even slightly too close to me for the rest of the commute.


----------



## BSRU (6 Sep 2012)

Riding along a quiet country lane when from the hedgerow/trees on the right side of the road a large bird of prey takes off, probably a European(common) buzzard.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Sep 2012)

"Season's best" time this morning, despite one traffic light stop, and getting baulked by traffic three times. Gonna have to see if I can get it under 45 mins next season though.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Sep 2012)

An excellent commute this morning. A little bit nippy at first so wore the Montane but soon warmed up so got rid of that. Even the many mummy's in 4x4's on the school run didn't stop me enjoying my ride in. Had a great bit of friendly SCR on the A21 with a couple of regulars too which meant a nice fast time.


----------



## Lee_M (6 Sep 2012)

bit brisk this morning without the gloves!

Regents Canal and Victoria Prk were empty and glorious,
CS3 was blooming busy with people leaving central london too - weird


----------



## LabRatt (6 Sep 2012)

Not actually _my_ commute but I met my wife from work yesterday and raced her home. She took the bus, I stuck with my bike, and I beat her by 15 minutes, taking second place on a (very) short sprint on Strava on the way!


----------



## 400bhp (6 Sep 2012)

BentMikey said:


> ...and I thought yesterday was bad. Today, some James Blunt in a 320D BMW swerved at me whilst overtaking, totally unprovoked. I still don't know how I avoided him, thank fcuk for the nimble handling of my recumbent. The van driver behind was so shocked he followed the guy, got his details and noted that he ran a red light further down the road, and gave me his details and that of the 320D driver. What a gent.
> 
> I'm pretty shaken though, I was close to shouting at anyone coming even slightly too close to me for the rest of the commute.


 
You're not having much luck 

Police with that one?


----------



## BSRU (6 Sep 2012)

BentMikey said:


> ...and I thought yesterday was bad. Today, some James Blunt in a 320D BMW swerved at me whilst overtaking, totally unprovoked. I still don't know how I avoided him, thank fcuk for the nimble handling of my recumbent. The van driver behind was so shocked he followed the guy, got his details and noted that he ran a red light further down the road, and gave me his details and that of the 320D driver. What a gent.
> 
> I'm pretty shaken though, I was close to shouting at anyone coming even slightly too close to me for the rest of the commute.


Sounds horrendous, hopefully the police do something, especially with an independent witness.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (6 Sep 2012)

BentMikey said:


> ...and I thought yesterday was bad. Today, some James Blunt in a 320D BMW swerved at me whilst overtaking, totally unprovoked. I still don't know how I avoided him, thank fcuk for the nimble handling of my recumbent. The van driver behind was so shocked he followed the guy, got his details and noted that he ran a red light further down the road, and gave me his details and that of the 320D driver. What a gent.
> 
> I'm pretty shaken though, I was close to shouting at anyone coming even slightly too close to me for the rest of the commute.


 
Blimey mikey,sounds like a bit of a rough spell at the moment.Things haven't been too rosy this end either.


----------



## fimm (6 Sep 2012)

So yesterday, going _back_ through the afore-mentioned no-overtaking section, the car behind sits well back and then performs a good overtake. As the driver pulls in, I realise it is my line manager! This morning he said "was that you yesterday? All cyclists look the same to me..." so I told him he better always drive that well around cyclists because he never knows who he might be passing!


----------



## Darren Jeffrey (6 Sep 2012)

First time cycling my whole commute on the road today and off the cycle paths. Drivers where excellent and filtering up whilst in a jam was a nice feeling. Bit nippy in the air but got some good gloves that I use mountaineering so they kept it at bay


----------



## LabRatt (6 Sep 2012)

BentMikey said:


> ...and I thought yesterday was bad. Today, some James Blunt in a 320D BMW swerved at me whilst overtaking, totally unprovoked. I still don't know how I avoided him, thank fcuk for the nimble handling of my recumbent. The van driver behind was so shocked he followed the guy, got his details and noted that he ran a red light further down the road, and gave me his details and that of the 320D driver. What a gent.
> 
> I'm pretty shaken though, I was close to shouting at anyone coming even slightly too close to me for the rest of the commute.


 
Holy crap Mikey, just seen the video. What a nutjob! The more I watch and reflect the worse it looks. As I commented on Youtube, this driver needs to be taken off the road permanently - if he's prepared to do that now, what's he going to do if he gets angry about a cyclist getting him a few more points on his licence?


----------



## ianrauk (6 Sep 2012)

Just seen it Mike.. I am lost for words.
I really hope you manage to get the Police to take this idiot off the road. He deserves to lose his license.


----------



## davefb (6 Sep 2012)

texting? fiddling with radio?
he can't have been looking...

WVM to the rescue? surely with an independant witness there might actually be something done?

what speed limit is that because he's shifting?


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (6 Sep 2012)

I went to cycle home last night only to discover my rear light was gone. I know it was on my bike when I left for work & that none of my co-workers would have taken it so I can only assume it fell off without me realising when I was cycling into work.

I spent half the journey home walking; the only time I risked cycling was in well lit areas when there was no traffic about. I felt naked without a rear light. From now on I'm going to carry spare lights with me as a precaution.


----------



## fossyant (6 Sep 2012)

Got flagged down by a motorist this morning by Vernon Park. Had the idiot lights on (both Hopes on flash even in good light) as the 'schools are back'.

The guy is leaning out of the window, looking my way and flags me down. (He had seen my lights - recognised the bike) It only turns out to be the chap I had assisted back in March when he was taken out by an illegally turning car. He's not got back on the bike since (big shame), but the driver has refused to take a 'driver improvement course' and is actually going to court - I've already provided my police and solicitors statement, so would be willing to go to court to back up this chap. The 'driver' is going to be in the poop, why take it to court when the police consider he had performed an illegal u-turn across a 'hatched' section of road ? The cyclist still can't bend his finger straight, 6 months later !

Had a bit of a chat - me in one lane, him the other, then continued a natter at the next set before we went our separate ways.


----------



## fossyant (6 Sep 2012)

Jefferson Meriwether said:


> I went to cycle home last night only to discover my rear light was gone. I know it was on my bike when I left for work & that none of my co-workers would have taken it so I can only assume it fell off without me realising when I was cycling into work.
> 
> I spent half the journey home walking; the only time I risked cycling was in well lit areas when there was no traffic about. I felt naked without a rear light. From now on I'm going to carry spare lights with me as a precaution.


 
Always use at least two, then if one runs out of juice, you have a backup !


----------



## CharlieB (6 Sep 2012)

Not sure where this post belongs, but it was on my way home last night…
That well known chain H@1####s is not a shop I normally frequent, but there's a very convenient one on my commute for basic consumables, like cleaning stuff, etc.
The check-out is in front of a service area. As I'm paying, there's one of their branded MTBs (C@####@) up on a stand having its tyres pumped up. The guy on the till turns to the one pumping up the tyre, says 'don't go beyond 40psi on C@####@s - the rim is likely to go'.

Nice piece of own product endorsement, not?


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (6 Sep 2012)

fossyant said:


> Always use at least two, then if one runs out of juice, you have a backup !


 
For a long time now I've carried spare batteries with me just in case I ran out of juice. Last night I decided that as I'm going to be buying a new light it'll be a good thing to have 3 lights; 2 on the bike and 1 in my bag as a spare/backup.


----------



## potsy (6 Sep 2012)

My rear light fell off on the way home yesterday too, luckily I was on a shared path at the time so no pesky cars could run over it. 
Always have 2 on the bike when commuting.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Sep 2012)

CharlieB said:


> Not sure where this post belongs, but it was on my way home last night…
> That well known chain H@1####s is not a shop I normally frequent, but there's a very convenient one on my commute for basic consumables, like cleaning stuff, etc.
> The check-out is in front of a service area. As I'm paying, there's one of their branded MTBs (C@####@) up on a stand having its tyres pumped up. The guy on the till turns to the one pumping up the tyre, says 'don't go beyond 40psi on C@####@s - the rim is likely to go'.
> 
> Nice piece of own product endorsement, not?


 
Great story, made me smile.

If C@####@ shares its name with a classic Porsche I'd say it says more about the ignorance of the bloke on the till than the quality of the product.

_and even I, big unit that I am, don't pump my mtb tyres past 40psi._ _Not because the rims might go, but because it makes tha handling off road absolutely gawd awful._


----------



## Christopher (6 Sep 2012)

I have a colleague who commutes on a Carrea Subway with slicks - she's had no issues, it is a good bike.

Bike path I go on is getting seriously overgrown this year - I had to clear nettles at a gate to avoid getting stung twice a day. Might have to do more. Council does do the path but it has to be done every year.
Looking forward to when the trees drop their leaves and it's crunchcrunchcrunch for miles and before they rot to slime that coats me and the bike every time . Sometimes mist will form in the riverside fields I pass on the way home, it looks ultra-creepy, like the opening secne to a Hammer Horror film...


----------



## 400bhp (6 Sep 2012)

davefb said:


> texting? fiddling with radio?
> he can't have been looking...
> 
> WVM to the rescue? *surely with an independant witness there might actually be something done*?
> ...


 
I think the way to play it with the Police would be "a driver actually stopped and flagged me down further up the road to provide details of the bmw and act as a witness", rather than " I have a witness that can corroborate my story"


----------



## defy-one (6 Sep 2012)

A swan held up me and the traffic on Uxbridge Road at Southall bridge. 2 drivers got out and chased it off into flight and away


----------



## Hip Priest (6 Sep 2012)

BentMikey said:


> ...and I thought yesterday was bad. Today, some James Blunt in a 320D BMW swerved at me whilst overtaking, totally unprovoked. I still don't know how I avoided him, thank fcuk for the nimble handling of my recumbent. The van driver behind was so shocked he followed the guy, got his details and noted that he ran a red light further down the road, and gave me his details and that of the 320D driver. What a gent.
> 
> I'm pretty shaken though, I was close to shouting at anyone coming even slightly too close to me for the rest of the commute.


 
Jesus H. Christ mate, that's horrendous - should be banned from the roads.


----------



## BSRU (6 Sep 2012)

After reading about BM's problems this morning I was thinking how lucky I have been over the past few months, it seems that my luck ran out today as I encountered four drivers with no respect for my safety, (nowhere near as bad as BM's incidents).


----------



## Guygreenwood (6 Sep 2012)

Hi all. Not looking forward to these dark night because when I put all my high visaul clothe's I don't know if it's just me but these four or more wheel's (ie) cars and alike seem to think they can get closer to you or is it just me.


----------



## dand_uk (6 Sep 2012)

Had a near miss this morning on way to work. On a section of road into work I pull to the left as the road widens out to let the following car pass. I keep looking behind to see what the next car will do (road begining to narrow again 150m later) then dopey woman on a pushbike pulls out of one of the side roads right in front of me. Did not even look to the right just wobbled round the corner into my path. As there was a car behind I didnt really want to slam on the brakes so think fast, very quick look behind to the car approaching, then move out slightly, passing her closer than I would of liked, the car behind would not overtake at that point!

Apart from that the commute is a joy passing all the queues of angry motorists on very congested roads now the kids are back!


----------



## BSRU (6 Sep 2012)

My encounter with a low flying object.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5VnQN7WIxI


----------



## benb (6 Sep 2012)

BentMikey said:


> ...and I thought yesterday was bad. Today, some James Blunt in a 320D BMW swerved at me whilst overtaking, totally unprovoked. I still don't know how I avoided him, thank fcuk for the nimble handling of my recumbent. The van driver behind was so shocked he followed the guy, got his details and noted that he ran a red light further down the road, and gave me his details and that of the 320D driver. What a gent.
> 
> I'm pretty shaken though, I was close to shouting at anyone coming even slightly too close to me for the rest of the commute.


 
That video deserves its own thread, so you can keep us updated on the police action.


----------



## dave r (6 Sep 2012)

Beautiful sunny morning this morning, but decidedly Autumnal with a nip in the air, my light weight long sleeved summer jerseys will soon be going away till the spring. A routine commute apart from me playing leapfrog with the buses, I was a little earlier than usual, I don't normally see the bus. Leaving Coventry on Wheelright Lane I had a single decker behind me, not crowding me but sitting a few feet behind me patiently waiting for for his opportunity to overtake, when it came I waved him through and got a thank you wave as he passed me nice and wide, we repeated that manoeuvre several times on the way through to Nuneaton, at the mini roundabout at the top of Donnithorne Avenue where I turn right off the main road the bus was a few feet behind me at the bus stop.


----------



## 400bhp (7 Sep 2012)

Had a bit of friendly banter with an ice cream van yesterday going home.

He pulled out on me from a side street-he was turning right and I was on his left. Am sure most of you have been there where car ends up alongside you going in the same direction.

I'm not slowing down (20mph) and the road is reasonably busy so he can't go any faster. He is straddling the other side of the road and got one or 2 beeps off the other drivers. He knows I'm there as has his ice cream window open and has turned around a couple of times to look at me.

I shout through the open window "I didn't want a 99 mate", he chuckles. At the lights I filter past and he says "did you want two flakes with that?". Gave him a quick wave and off we went.

He knew he'd fecked up and there was no point dwelling on it. Better to have a positive experience rather than me pontificating.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Sep 2012)

Crazy mentalist knobber in a volvo decided to try to overtake a Luton, which was travelling at the speed limit, on the B2115 at Plummers Plain. The road is not wide enough to accomodate Luton, Volvo and an oncoming cyclist.

Either he didn't look to see what was coming the other way, or he did look and utterly misjudged the speed of the van, his acceleration, and the on coming cyclist in primary, or he did look did see me and just thought "eff it it is only a bike I'm coming through".

Stood bike on its nose, and aimed for the gutter/verge, he bailed from his overtake with blue smoke from his tyres. Man in Luton looked like he was gonna pop. We all exchanged pleasantries and we went our separate ways.


----------



## fossyant (7 Sep 2012)

At least two flakes and some rasberry sauce. Dont for get the 'bits' !


----------



## Anders (7 Sep 2012)

Wet getting into Lancaster and really felt twitchy on the bike after tuesdays fall - felt my tyres had no grip in the 
Bit cold on the train but least dry at the other end and i soon warmed up..


----------



## fossyant (7 Sep 2012)

Nothing to report, slightly less traffic this morning (Friday). chain freshly oiled - smooth ! Filtered in behind a Pashley Gov'nor - he was making slow progress with his big fat bars. Said mornin at the lights and off we went.


----------



## fossyant (7 Sep 2012)

Anders said:


> Wet getting into Lancaster .


 
Wet - gosh lovely and sunny in the next County !


----------



## 400bhp (7 Sep 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Crazy mentalist knobber in a *volvo* decided to try to overtake a Luton, which was travelling at the speed limit, on the B2115 at Plummers Plain. The road is not wide enough to accomodate Luton, Volvo and an oncoming cyclist.
> 
> Either he didn't look to see what was coming the other way, or he did look and utterly misjudged the speed of the van, his acceleration, and the on coming cyclist in primary, or he did look did see me and just thought "eff it it is only a bike I'm coming through".
> 
> Stood bike on its nose, and aimed for the gutter/verge, he bailed from his overtake with blue smoke from his tyres. Man in Luton looked like he was gonna pop. We all exchanged pleasantries and we went our separate ways.


 
Not good - I've highlighted the problem 

We had one on the Manc 100 on Sunday - he overtook perhaps 30 cyclists on a blind bend - no chance he would have known the start of the peloton with me and DC Lane on the front.


----------



## Teuchter (7 Sep 2012)

Don't normally post in this thread but a slightly more interesting commute today...

While bombing down a hill early in my commute through Inchinnan, a cyclist on a road bike pulls out right in front of me. Saw him doing it so no risk but I did consider it a bit rude. He then proceeds to hang on my tail for the next 3 miles which bugs me a bit as to have caught me so quickly when I still had the speed from the descent he was clearly quicker than me... so why not just overtake me? I even slowed at one point just to give him this opportunity but no.

I left him behind in traffic going through Renfrew town centre but he caught me again at lights a mile further on. This proceeded to a few miles of leapfrog, during which I noticed he was actually on a fixed / single speed so gained some respect for the speed he was carrying at times.

This respect was then lost as we went our seperate ways, with him turning right at a roundabout in the left hand / outside lane, cutting right in front of a lorry that was also turning right. Darwinism is going to catch up with him sooner or later if this is the way he always does it.

Also not a single nod of recognition from him during the entire 8 mile encounter. Is it just me?

Self righteous tutting at other cyclists aside, I did really enjoy the ride in today and all the other road users were behaving themselves nicely.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (7 Sep 2012)

Nice surprise this morning on the way in, I was running ten minutes late, I usually don't see many cyclists, but I saw a small group of three. Gave a nod, and thought that was nice seeing a few fellow cyclists, then a little further up the road I saw straggled groups of about twenty odd, I then realised they'd got numbers on the bikes, so presume there must be some audax or other organised ride on. I'm sure I saw one with ctc on. Well either way it was nice to see so many cyclists on the road, just a shame I was cycling in the opposite direction to them lol


----------



## Lee_M (7 Sep 2012)

got up went downstairs made coffee booted up laptop

working from home on a friday - got to be the way to go!


----------



## Edwards80 (7 Sep 2012)

Awesome steam train passing over Stockport viaduct today as I was riding beneath it. Gave a big blast on its whistle too 

Set off 20mins later than usual. Made a huge difference, far more traffic to filter through :S


----------



## Guygreenwood (7 Sep 2012)

ianrauk said:


> What a twonk LOL. Now I do want to see that on vid


Now that's made please please please get him on video. Me and my mates are in bit's O what a magic moments lol


----------



## Darren Jeffrey (7 Sep 2012)

Day off work today so my kinda commute looked like this :-)


----------



## 400bhp (7 Sep 2012)

Lost my rag tonight, for the first time in a very very long time.

Driver undertook me to go right on a gyratory (as I was going right too) & cut in at the last minute. Chased him down over a mile or so. He was clearly trying to outpace me as he went down some side roads and turned his car round at one point (which was the point I caught him up).

Cue expletives from me - i wanted to see my wife & daughter again etc. He was very quiet and actually pretended not to remember the incident. Must have been sh1tting himself.

Blood rush to the head that - not my finest moment, but sometimes it feels a bit close to home with the realisation that one "off" could be your last.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> Lost my rag tonight, for the first time in a very very long time.
> 
> Driver undertook me to go right on a gyratory (as I was going right too) & cut in at the last minute. Chased him down over a mile or so. He was clearly trying to outpace me as he went down some side roads and turned his car round at one point (which was the point I caught him up).
> 
> ...


 
Sometimes these things have to be done.


----------



## potsy (7 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> Better to have a positive experience rather than me pontificating.





400bhp said:


> Lost my rag tonight, for the first time in a very very long time.


I knew this new peace and love attitude wouldn't last


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (8 Sep 2012)

Close pass by Taxi last night near Tower Bridge,of which I don't understand the reason why.It was the car in front which was the pain in the ass,doing the crossword or whatever he was doing while I was waiting for him to p155 off.My SPD slipped on the pavement thingy as said tit was farting about and of course it made a noise causing them to look around.Caught cab driver up and showed I wasn't impressed with the pass but I think the wally was more surprised I caught him.I reckon he must have some beeswax missing off of his cab.Bet he wouldn't like it if I drove at a member of his family the way he drove at me last night.Health and Safety indeed.Possibly didn't know what he did wrong.Apart from that it was mainly ok coming back.

Hope for quieter commutes today.


----------



## BSRU (8 Sep 2012)

Strange Friday legs riding home yesterday, tried a new hill, nothing too bad, but it almost killed me. Luckily, there is traffic calming, when the gradient is about 13%, to give way to traffic coming down the hill, so I was able to get my breath back while waiting for some cars to pass. Will try it again, giving it a bit more respect.
Despite almost dying I managed a reasonable time, 28km in just an hour, which strangely turned out to be the quickest of the week, commuting 330km for the past five days..


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (8 Sep 2012)

Not too bad tonight coming back,no close pass till Thatched House.Like something out of the Italian Job,couldn't catch idiot,the two second rule must have applied.Glad to see not everyone on here is a 9-5 M-F.


----------



## RedRider (8 Sep 2012)

Today I noticed Burgess Park has finally fully re-opened. For the first time since I started my new job eight months ago I can avoid the pot-holed, car-pocked hell that's albany road and still have a reasonably direct route.. It's a good, straight blast thru the park with a couple of nice swoopy bits.


----------



## RedRider (8 Sep 2012)

There was a huge black plume of smoke in the blue sky on the way home in London towards the south and east. Anyone know what was on fire?


----------



## davefb (9 Sep 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-19532163
herne hill community center ?


----------



## RedRider (9 Sep 2012)

Cheers, that was it. What a shame, I used to pass by it all the time on my way from my old gaff in Herne Hill on the way to Dulwich Hamlet/East Dulwich.


----------



## fossyant (10 Sep 2012)

Didn't expect a car to be completely on the wrong side of the road, just 100 yards from my house this morning  Parp. !


----------



## fossyant (10 Sep 2012)

Not quite commuting, but don't mess with the missus when we are out on the bikes. 

Saturday morning, fantastic early September weather. Staying at the in-laws caravan in North Wales. Bikes out, my rucksack loaded with spades for some digging on the beach. Just rolled out of the caravan site, waiting to turn out onto the main road to access the NCN 5 1/4 mile away. Just waiting for traffic to clear, tell kids to watch out for traffic.

BEEEEEEP

Turn round and there is a guy, just come out from the site jesticulating for us to get out of the way. Well, I turn round, ask him what his problem is, we are waiting for the traffic to clear you impatient person.

Wife gets off her bike and wheels it back to the car to have a 'go' - no swearing but she gives him a ding dong about the traffic, there was a bus and a car restricting view. Guy then says 'so you want it your way' - "Yes" was the answer. I'd by then got the kids through the junction and 'loudly' said that it was yet another fat impatient person in a car - a few others heard my comments. 

FFS the site is actually full of kids whizzing about on bikes not looking, so when a family on bikes is patiently waiting for traffic to clear he gets impatient ? Plonker.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Sep 2012)

Almost nothing of note except a minibus style taxi passing so close I thumped it. Driver didn't appear to notice. Perhaps he will notice the call from the LA licensing authority now I've sent them an email.


----------



## donnydave (10 Sep 2012)

Set a new PB on the way home, mainly through the slow and satisfying tactical demolition of several other fast commuters in an informal race (the type where no one acknowledges its a race but its definitely on).

On the scale of human achievement its not much but its nice to know that I was slightly better than someone at something today.

I'll be cream crackered tomorrow so I'll have to make sure I don't meet them all again


----------



## ianrauk (10 Sep 2012)

Bloody hell that commute home was hard work.... wind is a bugger... really


----------



## SportMonkey (10 Sep 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Bloody hell that commute home was hard work.... wind is a bugger... really


 
I often wonder if a power kite would make for a better commute when the wind is behind you though


----------



## MisterStan (10 Sep 2012)

Windy ride home for me too, gusting quite hard at points. 17.5 miles at 18.4 mph average.


----------



## Blurb (10 Sep 2012)

Windy in NWLondon too. Didn't help that a blacked out BMW decided to swerve out whilst I was filtering down the off-side. Brown trouser time, but no damage. Apparently, it's more important to avoid hitting a pothole with his shiny alloys than me making it home in one piece. Happy days


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (10 Sep 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Bloody hell that commute home was hard work.... wind is a bugger... really


 

Strange.I had my best day for a long time today,both ways.Perhaps my increased mileage before the tour,to make the 3000 is paying off.


----------



## BSRU (11 Sep 2012)

First commute in my CycleChat jersey , so glad I wore a base layer underneath as it was mighty chilly riding into the stiff breeze out in the countryside.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Sep 2012)

My ride was enlivened this morning by the growing realisation that I've killed the bottom bracket on my fixed. Inspection at work reveals play in the cranks, woppa, woppa. Not good. But the cost of a replacement is only broadly equivalent to two days rail fares so I'm still quids in and the nice people at VeloSolo have decent Sugino replacements in stock. Yippee.


----------



## BentMikey (11 Sep 2012)

Someone overtightened their chain...


----------



## fossyant (11 Sep 2012)

Wet/Windy. That's all.

Got into a brief discussion about rain legs and goretex shoes at traffic lights - the chap seemed to recon they are great (both).


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Sep 2012)

BentMikey said:


> Someone overtightened their chain...


Yep. Mea Culpa. It does appear that way, though the FSA-TH Industries BB fitted as standard to Charge bikes doesn't have a rep for longevity and it does have a few 1000 kms on it.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Sep 2012)

fossyant said:


> Wet/Windy. That's all.
> 
> Got into a brief discussion about rain legs and goretex shoes at traffic lights - the chap seemed to recon they are great (both).


Which reminds me...

Last night a road cyclist pulls up outside me at lights and barks "Your chain. It's different. Why?" He found the answer "It's a half-link and I like the way it looks." wanting.


----------



## fossyant (11 Sep 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Which reminds me...
> 
> Last night a road cyclist pulls up outside me at lights and barks "Your chain. It's different. Why?" He found the answer "It's a half-link and I like the way it looks." wanting.


 
Another reason to commute on a bike - you can't have random conversations with people on public transport or in a car !!

Had a quick chat with a fella at traffic lights last night. It turned out it was his first week of commuting to work, we then got into - it's good training that you fit into your daily schedule, to asking me do I ride all year round, and my explaining about studded tyres.


----------



## Anders (11 Sep 2012)

I got lucky this morning, avoided the downpours near work, a tad windy so took it easy.

Did however see a right loon riding over the Swingbridge at Lower Walton on the wrong side of the road into traffic cos he was too lazy to cross over!


----------



## jamin100 (11 Sep 2012)

had someone overtake me on the wrong side of a pinch point this morning & also saw a mahousive bin lorry lock up on entering a small island and get quite close to the cyclist that was going around the island at the time!


----------



## fossyant (11 Sep 2012)

Oh, cyclist down 8:30am 11/9/12 - A34 Birchfields Road / Mossley Road roundabout near Levenshulme. Looked like a cyclist had been rear ended or clipped south bound right on the roundabout. Ambulance in attendance, cyclist on stretcher. Hope they were OK. Vehicle - need I say..... BMW X3


----------



## BSRU (11 Sep 2012)

Someone fancied some SCR at lunchtime, they mistook my easy pace, just started, as my normal pace.
Turned onto a road, hear the crunching of gears as they move to the obligatory big gear but they missed their opportunity for a tow.
Up a small drag into a strong headwind they just fall further behind. Have to stop at a pedestrian crossing, they catch up struggling for breath and decide not to try again.
This scenario happens quite often on that section of road for some reason.


----------



## fimm (12 Sep 2012)

Passengers in two different cars felt the need to say something to me this morning. I have no idea what, but assume that in both cases it was to object to me taking an assertive position to deter an overtake in the face of oncoming traffic. I don't _think_ I was being over-cautious in either case... hmmm.
Otherwise it was a nice morning for the long commute!


----------



## ianrauk (12 Sep 2012)

Nice and fast commute this morning. Only hampered by some peanut roadie on the A21 in an orange hiviz top who kept on jumping lights and undertaking me to get to the front. Why? He was slow off the mark every time and myself and another roadie chap over took him at the greens every time. You sir.. Mr orange.. are a poor cyclist.

Apart from that, thought it was going to be very cold, looked at the temperature gauge and it was saying 9degrees. So on with the Short Sleeve Cycle Chat jersey and pedal just a tad faster as to not get chilled... didn't take long to warm up.


----------



## Christopher (12 Sep 2012)

had three minor incidents, just adds to the spice of commuting: a near clipless moment when the LH pedal meachanism jammed at a stoplight - took pedal off, soaked and oiled it, works fine now, then this AM a minor skid on the fixed when going around an awkward corner - had to stand up to get up a slope, put me off that, and finally was about to ring the bell before going around a blind corner but had to take evasive action to avoid a cyclist coming the other way - should have rung it before!


----------



## GrasB (12 Sep 2012)

At 5.6C when I left the house I got a proper chance to test my new thermal/windproof skinsuit & matching gloves this morning. Proper fast I was too, once it was light enough to see I wasn't a moped drivers were jamming the brakes on after I'd passed the end of their bonnet. You know you're supposed to judge speed before pulling out not go "it's a cyclists must be doing 4mph, I'll go" morons....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Sep 2012)

Had a riding partner this morning (my 'boss'). He set off like a scalded cat, having warmed up on the way over to mine, and me on cold legs and riding a road bike with gears for the first time in months'n'months.

Big ringing it all the way, I draught-ed him for the first 8km, gave a few, asked for, tips on road positioning, rear observation, life-savers, and hazard awareness, passed him on the 'proper' hill, at his request, and then had to stop twice during the next 10km to let him catch up! He set a PB from mine to the office and all I could say was "Oh, it is still here then, I thought there must be a fire, as I hadn't realised we were actually in the Tour of Britain!" Cue coffee streaming from his nose.


----------



## Beebo (12 Sep 2012)

some guy on a Giant kept half wheeling me this morning, so not being in the mood to race I let him past, only for him to half wheel the bike in front. what a nobber. Either overtake or sit behind, dont sit on my shoulder.

I only have to wait one more one week until they have cleared the Olympic stuff and I can get back to my traditional route over Woolwich Common and through Greenwich Park.


----------



## beanzontoast (12 Sep 2012)

Moments into my commute today, saw two cyclists cycling abreast - quite widely - on a busy road get beeped by a van as it overtook them, and then one of the cyclists make a gesture to the van driver.

So the van driver thought the cyclists were wrong, the cyclist thought the van driver was wrong. 

Seeing so little had changed in the Universe overnight, I felt like going back to bed.


----------



## MichaelO (12 Sep 2012)

ianrauk said:


> . pedal just a tad faster as to not get chilled... didn't take long to warm up.


Bloomin' cold at 6.30, but stuck with shorts & short sleeved shirt and took the hillier route. Other a few cold toes (need some thicker socks) it was most enjoyable! 

First and last commute of the week though


----------



## dave r (12 Sep 2012)

MichaelO said:


> First and last commute of the week though


 
I'm on holiday and haven't rode for almost a week  been busy catching up on the chores, painting fences etc, planning to get out Friday.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (12 Sep 2012)

Mainly ok commutes apart from near collision on Tower Bridge when cyclist in front of me threw on the brakes.I did my nut but feel a bit guilty now.


----------



## BentMikey (12 Sep 2012)

NIP issued to my BMW friend. Delighted, am I, even if no prosecution ends up taking place.


----------



## CopperCyclist (12 Sep 2012)

BentMikey said:


> NIP issued to my BMW friend. Delighted, am I, even if no prosecution ends up taking place.



I presume that's the one that deliberately swerved at you? Good news


----------



## BentMikey (12 Sep 2012)

Yes, that's right. I suspect there will be little chance of proving intent, so likely just a careless driving charge at best.


----------



## benb (12 Sep 2012)

BentMikey said:


> Yes, that's right. I suspect there will be little chance of proving intent, so likely just a careless driving charge at best.


I think you should do a specific thread for that, so we can stay up to date.


----------



## martint235 (13 Sep 2012)

After a day off yesterday, today was a perfect day for commuting by bike. Nice chill in the air, bright sunshine, could have stayed out all day. Unfortunately they seem to want me in work!


----------



## fossyant (13 Sep 2012)

Huge traffic queues this morning. Slowed me down a little.  One motorist beeped me for a bit of filtering - traffic was just pulling off and I filled the gap - funny really as this was near the start of a 2 mile tail back. Bye bye !!


----------



## ianrauk (13 Sep 2012)

Bit colder this morning. 8.1degs.
Anything under 8 then the long sleeves come out.
Toes were a little cold though.

Saw a very fast leg shaved roadie today on a lovely Dedacciai. Boy he was quick off the lights. His cassette looked like it was an 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 12 block


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Sep 2012)

I blame myself. Took too weak a secondary, still half-asleep, whilst preparing to turn left at the traffic lights on Park Way/Brighton Road. I invited the inevitable. Beemer 5 series (obviously) squeezed past, just before the turn, Vauxhall people carrier, followed suit as I was/we were rounding the corner and tried to left hook me on the adjacent turn.

"Are you completely insane?" I cried through his part open passenger window. "Fark orf!" was his reply. Not wishing to waste breathe on such a charmless, oxygen stealing, moron in a shite car, I rode on.


----------



## donnydave (13 Sep 2012)

4.5°C this morning. Cycling top + jumper + coat + full trousers and long thick hiking socks deployed in force due to doing only half my normal route, so not as long to get warmed up, and didn't fancy going at it hammer and tongs as I spent last night supporting my local fermented beverage supplier .


----------



## potsy (13 Sep 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Bit colder this *moning*. 8.1degs.
> Anything under 8 then the long sleeves come out.


Allo allo


----------



## Sandra6 (13 Sep 2012)

After a week of getting lifts and walking home I felt so much happier cycling in to work. 
And coming home the rain stopped and there was no traffic, I didn't even have to stop at the roundabout. 
It'll probably be doubly awful tomorrow to bring back the balance.


----------



## Melonfish (13 Sep 2012)

Rush hour, sat at a red light on manchester road (a57) just after the roundabout where it meets liverpool road (caddishead)
chap in a black ford screams through the lights doing at least 50, they're redder then a red thing on a red planet at this point. he disappears round the corner sharpish.
I just smiled.
the lights turned green and i ambled off from them, within a minute i hit the traffic queue that at this time of the evening in rush hour runs all the way from the lights at warburton bridge to about 100 yards after the lights i just went through.
i casually pulled up along side said light runner and motioned for him to roll down his window.
"you just burned through those lights as if they weren't there" says I
he looked at me blankly
"look how far it got you eh?" i said, smiled and cycled off.

Bliss.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Sep 2012)

potsy said:


> Allo allo


----------



## Leodis (13 Sep 2012)

The below picture sums up my ride into work... 2nd flat in 3 weeks


----------



## ianrauk (13 Sep 2012)

I was nearly offed on purpose by a fekwit in a crappy old blue estate car tonight. Zooming along the A21 northbound at a good speed with another cyclist. Taking turns drafting each other along the north bound cycle lane. Traffic on the left of the bus lane was at a standstill. (The bus lane is in the middle of the road) I saw the car slowly pull out from the left. He could see us, as at first he stopped, but then decided to go. The cyclist in front of me swerved round him and I had to put a quick spurt on to avoid being hit. How he didn't hit me I don't know. The driver knew what he was doing alright. I stopped the bike and was shouting my nut off at the driver. I turned round in the bus lane to catch up with him but he zoomed off. He was lucky. If I had caught up with him I would have dragged him out of the car and ripped his friggin head off his body. Tosser.


----------



## Anders (13 Sep 2012)

Crosswinds..... more tomorrow


----------



## Beebo (14 Sep 2012)

The first real winds of autumn arrived today, Very windy but surprisingly warm, I didnt need the gillet.


----------



## MrSweary (14 Sep 2012)

Cyclist down on the Kings Road this morning just before the common.. looked like a truck left hooking. Ambulance in attendance. The rear wheel of the bike looked as if it had gone under the truck wheel. Hope whoever it was is ok.


----------



## thedatastream (14 Sep 2012)

Lovely ride home yesterday evening. Been experimenting with standing up on the pedals in a higher gear for the steep bits of hills rather than changing down. Seems to be working, much quicker up the hills for a similar amount of pain 

Checked over shoulder and moved towards the middle of the road before a traffic island narrowed the lane to just over a cars width. Heard car moving out to overtake before slowing down as he saw the island, pulling in behind again and then tooting at me. I moved back in to the kerb once I'd cleared the island sighing to myself "I doubt you'd understand even if I explained with big cartoon pictures and words of less than two syllables" 

Filtered past him at the queue at the next roundabout.


----------



## defy-one (14 Sep 2012)

A windy non eventful ride into London. Arrived early so sat in hyde park admiring all the nice bikes go by


----------



## ohnovino (14 Sep 2012)

Got off and walked this morning. The headwind was bad for the whole commute, but one bit of road with tall buildings was like a wind tunnel. When I was doing 5mph downhill and struggling to stay upright, I decided enough was enough.

Still, at least a headwind on the way out means I'll have an absolute 100% guaranteed tailwind on the way back...


----------



## tadpole (14 Sep 2012)

Nearly t-boned another cyclist, who jumped from the pavement and cycled across the left hand lane so he could miss out having to go round the roundabout and within 50 yards came within about 6 inches of being doored. Driver stopped in the middle of the left turn lane and opened his door to go the newsagents. 
I could see his reasoning he was queuing and the lights were red, and of course it is reasonable to abandon your car so you can get 20B&H and a scum.


----------



## Anders (14 Sep 2012)

Well after 6 weeks of commuting via bike and train this could be my last this year, saved over 3000 miles on my car! witness my 2nd train fail, where a guy who does the same journey 5 days a week and today was unable to get off the Virgin train!(note to all - tell the guard, even though thy call through!). windy ride but really enjoyed it, red wine now


----------



## defy-one (14 Sep 2012)

38 mile round trip today - 2nd whiskey. No more though as i have a riding date with the Slough arm of CC tommorow at 8am


----------



## TheJDog (15 Sep 2012)

Two things yesterday. On the way in a young woman pulled across the cycle lane when there was nowhere for her to go. Screeching brakes, massive not very well controlled back wheel lock up and much shouting from my. I shouted at her to look next time, but she couldn't care less

On the way home, very late on deserted roads I had a very close pass. Shouted at him, and it turned out he was pulling in to park not far ahead. I was pretty miffed and began a heated discussion about how close he was. I declined his invitation to fight, and was just leaving when he called me a d**khead, so I turned around, dropped my bike and accepted his previous offer. He locked his car doors and sat inside. 

Might leave a note if it's in the same area next week, letting him know how foolish it is to make people angry when they know where you park your car


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (15 Sep 2012)

Silly bit of cycling on my way home today. Waiting to enter a roundabout and waiting for cars to pass. A car was signalling and looked like it was coming off at the junction before mine so I went. Next thing I know the car is right behind me and has to slow down heavily to avoid me and take the next exit. 
Silly bit of driving yes but I normally anticipate this sort of rubbish. Disappointed. At least it wasn't worse!


----------



## dave r (15 Sep 2012)

Buzzinonbikes said:


> Silly bit of cycling on my way home today. Waiting to enter a roundabout and waiting for cars to pass. A car was signalling and looked like it was coming off at the junction before mine so I went. Next thing I know the car is right behind me and has to slow down heavily to avoid me and take the next exit.
> Silly bit of driving yes but I normally anticipate this sort of rubbish. Disappointed. At least it wasn't worse!


 
Don't be too hard on yourself, we all make mistakes, I did a similar thing many years ago, trouble was it was a cop car, fluorescent one at that, I got a right rollicking.


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (16 Sep 2012)

dave r said:


> Don't be too hard on yourself, we all make mistakes, I did a similar thing many years ago, trouble was it was a cop car, fluorescent one at that, I got a right rollicking.


 
Thanks Dave. One of those things you learn from/always have in your back of your mind now I suppose!


----------



## dave r (16 Sep 2012)

Buzzinonbikes said:


> Thanks Dave. One of those things you learn from/always have in your back of your mind now I suppose!


 
Its the same with cars as it is with bikes, if the driver/rider goes round the outside of the roundabout close to the kerb it can look as if they are leaving the roundabout when they are not and that can confuse people.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (17 Sep 2012)

Not a bad commute on Sunday,finding even more routes but was criticised at work for taking the Tower Bridge route because it's not the most direct route I guess.This is from a guy who cycled to Manchester the other day,he's mad enough so he probably did.

I said to him,who gives a flying one if it's a mile longer.Finding more variations on the first and third bits of the commute.Like going up to the Blackfriars Bridge Road to Elephant and castle as opposed to the other route.The last bit,found out how to avoid those crap Harrow Green lights.Just about to leave for my early morning commute,then lates tomorrow.


----------



## benb (17 Sep 2012)

It was lovely this morning. I've been off work with the new baby for 2 weeks, so my legs complained a little, but it was great to be back on the bike. Everyone seemed nice today too, particularly a BMW who hung back at three successive pinch points and overtook with tons of space. He got a wave when I overtook him at the next lights.

I think sometimes I'd like to stop and thank drivers that do a good overtake, but I worry that they'd think I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Freestyler (17 Sep 2012)

benb said:


> It was lovely this morning. I've been off work with the new baby for 2 weeks, so my legs complained a little, but it was great to be back on the bike. Everyone seemed nice today too, particularly a BMW who hung back at three successive pinch points and overtook with tons of space. He got a wave when I overtook him at the next lights.
> 
> I think sometimes I'd like to stop and thank drivers that do a good overtake, but I worry that they'd think I was being sarcastic.


I almost always give drivers a quick wave when they pass me if they have given extra care in their overtake by waiting until it was safe to pass.


----------



## benb (17 Sep 2012)

Freestyler said:


> I almost always give drivers a quick wave when they pass me if they have given extra care in their overtake by waiting until it was safe to pass.


 
TBH, they probably won't see it, unless they are looking in the mirror, but hopefully the driver behind will think "Hey, I want a wave too" and overtake nicely.


----------



## gambatte (17 Sep 2012)

Occasional commuter back again. I spent bits of last week winterising the bike. New light mounts, mudguards, rack etc. Meant to take it out for a shakedown ride, but it never happened. So today I dragged myself out again. It's always harder after a layoff. That first half mile.
Apart from a slight repositioning of the front guard there seemed no problem with the work. There's a strange noise from the crank area (?) which wasn't there before and I can't see what causes it....
So 14 miles later I'm at work. I'd like to say an uneventful ride, but it wasn't. Going towards Meadowhall, Bawtry road at Tinsley and approaching a pinch point, due to a ped island. I suddenly notice an 'MTL Group' flatbed wagon (TN53 G0P) on my offside, overtaking too close and without enough room to safely complete the manouvre. Sure enough he pulls in before he's passed and forces me towards the kerb!
It gets him a lot because a bit further on he's stuck in queuing traffic at the roundabout at the south end of Tinsley viaduct. I filter towards the front and slot in, where a drivers left T&T between himself and the driver in front.
I'm going north on the lower deck of the viaduct, but the 2 lane entrys closed for maintenance. The diversion takes you along the service road that runs down the centre, for half its length. Speeds limited to 30mph, so I put my foot down and I'm well over 20mph for this short burst. The traffic then has a chicane to get back into 2 lanes on the normal carriageway. Within 20 yards Mr 'MTL Group' is overtaking me within inches, when he has a clear lane on his offside...
So I reckon I'm clear now. Can't have anything else within a few miles of work? I'm in the right hand lane at the north end of the viaduct, positioned centrally. I'm taking exit 3 of 6, Blackburn Road.
Just as I'm passing exit 2, theres a twin cab pick up on my left shoulder, passing, in the same lane! Don't think the long blast on the airzound would have had any effect, but hopefully other drivers looked at him and thought "What a tit!"
It made the later very close, very fast pass by the BMW on a straight road hardly worth mentioning....
Anyway, at work, surprisingly chilled and looking forward to 16:30 and the ride back.


----------



## Lee_M (17 Sep 2012)

was it just me or was it bloody windy this morning?

coming down CS3 from limehouse basin and I felt like I'd ridden 30 miles not 7


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Sep 2012)

benb said:


> I think sometimes I'd like to stop and *thank drivers that do a good overtake*, but I worry that they'd think I was being sarcastic.


I sometimes feel that way. But then a sense of 'why the heck should I thank someone for not endangering me, surely a decent overtake is just a matter of courtesy?' overwhelms me.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Sep 2012)

This mornng, taxi, duly reported to the local licensing office, did a classic 2mph speed differential high gear foot to the floor pink-pink-pink-pink gillete mach III close overtake, on a bend on a country road. Had he waited seven mississippi, I know cos I counted them, then the three on-coming cars would have passed and he could have overtaking correctly and in the right gear.

But I'm only riding a bike.


----------



## benb (17 Sep 2012)

GregCollins said:


> I sometimes feel that way. But then a sense of 'why the heck should I thank someone for not endangering me, surely a decent overtake is just a matter of courtesy?' overwhelms me.


 
I know what you mean, and there is something rather wrong with the world when a good courteous overtake is such a rarity that we feel the need to specifically respond to it.

However, if by thanking the driver it makes them feel happy about it, and/or encourages other drivers to do the same, then it's a good thing.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Sep 2012)

benb said:


> However, if by thanking the driver it makes them feel happy about it, and/or encourages other drivers to do the same, then it's a good thing.


 
I wholeheartedly agree 100%

I find making the big "more space" sign with my right hand/arm in the close passer's wake whilst ducking down to eyeball them in their rear view (and they always seem to be looking back) seems to work wonders on the following car(s)


----------



## Peter Armstrong (17 Sep 2012)

This is what happened on my commute today


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwj2GgMoXpY


----------



## luckyb** (17 Sep 2012)

gambatte said:


> Occasional commuter back again. I spent bits of last week winterising the bike. New light mounts, mudguards, rack etc. Meant to take it out for a shakedown ride, but it never happened. So today I dragged myself out again. It's always harder after a layoff. That first half mile.
> Apart from a slight repositioning of the front guard there seemed no problem with the work. There's a strange noise from the crank area (?) which wasn't there before and I can't see what causes it....
> So 14 miles later I'm at work. I'd like to say an uneventful ride, but it wasn't. Going towards Meadowhall, Bawtry road at Tinsley and approaching a pinch point, due to a ped island. I suddenly notice an 'MTL Group' flatbed wagon (TN53 G0P) on my offside, overtaking too close and without enough room to safely complete the manouvre. Sure enough he pulls in before he's passed and forces me towards the kerb!
> It gets him a lot because a bit further on he's stuck in queuing traffic at the roundabout at the south end of Tinsley viaduct. I filter towards the front and slot in, where a drivers left T&T between himself and the driver in front.
> ...


 
It seems we follow a similar route at some point!
I've just started commuting from Rotherham to Sheffield, except I can get virtually all the way there on cycle paths/cycle lanes or canal paths........

My close calls in the past few weeks are fishermen, old ladies, council workmen cutting the grass and an angry cyclist shouting 'Keep left' when I was stopping for a drink.
My close calls have nothing on the posts here........and I'm glad!


----------



## ohnovino (17 Sep 2012)

Two idiots nearly caused a collision on the commute home ... and I was one of them 

I went through a very late amber having been frustrated at being held up (I had to sit at the back of a queue because of a blocked ASL and a car nosing out of a side road). Once clear of the junction, I then pulled out to pass a parked car without looking and nearly got sideswiped by a car overtaking me. They could only have got there by jumping a red light and the overtake was far too close, but I was really angry with myself for not shoulder-checking.

Going to clean my bikes now as punishment for my rubbish riding.


----------



## SportMonkey (17 Sep 2012)

Whoops, didn't tighten new aerobars before use, one went down by about 30° on hitting a pot hole.


----------



## gambatte (17 Sep 2012)

Journey back had incidents but of a much less severe nature. Pinch point ahead, pedestrain island, with 2 girls about 16-18. Two cars infront of me go through. The lasses couldn't have timed the start of their walk better. They set off, sauntering, with a second or 2 between them, so as to be in exactly the right place to block me, on a 40mph road.
I think its the 1st time I've used the airzound against peds.
Don't know if its something in the air, but I seemed to notice an unusual number of cars emerging from the left, perfectly fine, but then completely failing to make progress. I ended up passing 2 in this situation.
Nice to see lots of bikes out, all seemd to be in the opposite direction. Got a scalp though


----------



## Matt1705 (17 Sep 2012)

First day back at work today after a week off, (from work and cycling) 

Didn't hear my alarm goes off this morning and woke at 6:15 when I was supposed to be at work for 6:30. Cycled like crazy on the way here lol. 

Only managed an average of 12.2mph on the way home too- hopefully that'll improve as the week goes on. 

Nothing else interesting to report...


----------



## gambatte (17 Sep 2012)

luckyb** said:


> It seems we follow a similar route at some point!


Possibly 
To 
From
Generally the same every day I choose the bike. I keep threatening myself I'll do the climb out of Rotherham on Wortley Road..


----------



## Trickedem (17 Sep 2012)

A little section of my commute. It is frustrating that this section of road has been prioritised to make things easier for buses, but cycles can't use the bus lane, which leads to frustration on the part of the drivers. It was nearly dusk, so unfortunately I wasn't able to get the reg number of the Range Rover driver who gave me a close pass at high speed.


----------



## gambatte (18 Sep 2012)

So all those cars overtaking were doing so illegally, crossing the solid white line into the bus lane? I'm surprised the council aren't there, it's an instant revenue stream!


----------



## subaqua (18 Sep 2012)

Lee_M said:


> was it just me or was it bloody windy this morning?
> 
> coming down CS3 from limehouse basin and I felt like I'd ridden 30 miles not 7


 

it was a tad breezy, but the hangover from multiple bottles of wine made everything seem 10 times harder. the ride cleared my grotty head though.

today was a bit blowy in places, and a lady came a cropper at the road cross on Cable street just up from butcher row. She said her pedal hit the kerb, but i stopped and made sure she was OK to continue. I think she hurt her pride more than anything.


----------



## subaqua (18 Sep 2012)

ohnovino said:


> Two idiots nearly caused a collision on the commute home ... and I was one of them
> 
> I went through a *very late amber* having been frustrated at being held up (I had to sit at the back of a queue because of a blocked ASL and a car nosing out of a side road). Once clear of the junction, I then pulled out to pass a parked car without looking and nearly got sideswiped by a car overtaking me. They could only have got there by *jumping a red light* and the overtake was far too close, but I was really angry with myself for not shoulder-checking.
> 
> Going to clean my bikes now as punishment for my rubbish riding.


 

the bikes better be gleaming


----------



## gambatte (18 Sep 2012)

Lee_M said:


> was it just me or was it bloody windy this morning?


Didn't notice it yesterday morning. Definite headwind in the afternoon though.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Sep 2012)

Strike two for the numpty in the BT Openreach van. One more close pass and he gets reported.


----------



## BSRU (18 Sep 2012)

Stopped at a part time traffic light controlled RAB, traffic lights were on, red for me. A mini comes alongside in the next lane and just drives through the red light as if it was not there. Stops at the next set of lights actually on the RAB but after a few seconds just drives through that set as well. They could not even manage to use the correct lanes.


----------



## wiggydiggy (18 Sep 2012)

Got a "Morning/Hello!" from an overtaking cyclist this morning (A65 Bus Lane Leeds), my first in months of using the route - Sir if your here then thank you!


----------



## martint235 (18 Sep 2012)

No commute this week.


----------



## BSRU (18 Sep 2012)

Whilst going up a drag, I saw a mature lady on a bicycle up ahead, it seemed I was not catching as quickly as I expected. As I got closer she stopped pedalling but continued on at the same speed up the incline.
Dawned on me it was an assisted bicycle, sure enough as I come along side I see the battery and hear the motor.


----------



## fossyant (18 Sep 2012)

Wet. What's that noise ? Whoosh, pssst, whoosh, pssst, yup flat. 1/2 mile from wotk - jumped off and walked to work then changed the tube - lets say not the 'nicest' place to get a puncture and stop !!


----------



## SportMonkey (18 Sep 2012)

Stupid driver over takes here a car length before a 90° right hand bend, pulls in and stops, causing me to brake on slippery ground, she got the normal yell of "Idiot!". The driver just seemed bemused. ( http://goo.gl/maps/TqZwh )


----------



## potsy (18 Sep 2012)

Wet and windy today, and I saw my fixie riding moron again.
It's unusual to see him actually stop at a red light so was quite surprised to see him, trackstanding about 10 yards past the stop line waiting for a gap in traffic coming from the right, unfortunately for him he was so far into the junction a bus had trouble making his turn and he had to put a foot down and sheepishly wheel his bike backwards out of the way


----------



## Drago (19 Sep 2012)

Back at work, first commute in 3 weeks. Surprised at how cold it had become early AM, although had wrapped up sensibly so was up to temperature within a mile or so.

Dark too. First time using the lights AM, so an extra set of rechargeables stashed in the top box just in case.


----------



## BSRU (19 Sep 2012)

An important day for me as by the time I get home I will have surpassed my 2011 total, with over three months still left in 2012 .


----------



## Sandra6 (19 Sep 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Strike two for the numpty in the BT Openreach van. One more close pass and he gets reported.


What is it with BT drivers?? I am always having issues with them. Definitely report it.


----------



## ohnovino (19 Sep 2012)

Sandra6 said:


> What is it with BT drivers?? I am always having issues with them. Definitely report it.


It _allegedly_ used to be the case that there were _allegations_ that _some_ BT managers gave their drivers deadlines for jobs that simply weren't achievable, and _allegedly_ the drivers who complained and tried to point it out were warned for "poor job performance" and eventually fired. _Allegedly_.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Sep 2012)

Meeting in town tonight so had to forgo the cycle commute.
It really is annoying.
Trains are annoying.
People on trains are annoying.

Though I did walk from Lewisham station to Deptford rather then get the DLR.
And went the main road way so could see all the cycle commuters.... now that is sad.


----------



## benb (19 Sep 2012)

Really cold this morning - lovely.

Woolly hat, long sleeves, and buff for the first time since spring, but had to take the hat and buff off half way in as I had warmed up nicely.


----------



## rb58 (19 Sep 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Meeting in town tonight so had to forgo the cycle commute.
> It really is annoying.
> Trains are annoying.
> People on trains are annoying.
> ...


Did you see me? Did you? Although to be honest, I'd have been a bit of a blur as I wooshed past you spinning like a demented windmill.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Sep 2012)

'Reet parky' this morning. Had to break out a long sleeve top, the montane, and put gloves on instead of mitts. Nice to feel the sun on the legs in the second half though. WVM tried to spoil my day, but Mr OpenReach was nowhere to be seen. The low sun this morning, and last night on the way home, does make me feel a little tense as I ride along thinking "Jebus, even if they are looking they can't really see me on this stretch can they?"

Major drama on arrival as the boiler that supplies my favourite shower wasn't working. I fettled it and normal service was swiftly resumed. We've had to invest in a wardrobe at work. Four out of the five of us in grumpy old men corner are now cycling in regularly. Charge Plug, Pinnacle Xpeed 0.0, Spesh Tricross Sport, and the newest recruit, Trek Madone 3.1. Just about all human life on two wheels is here.


----------



## GrasB (19 Sep 2012)

So I come off Madingley hill & pull up at the park & ride traffic lights, a biker pulls up besides me & says "Oi! Bradley mate, why did shave your sideburns?"... me -


----------



## SportMonkey (19 Sep 2012)

ohnovino said:


> It _allegedly_ used to be the case that there were _allegations_ that _some_ BT managers gave their drivers deadlines for jobs that simply weren't achievable, and _allegedly_ the drivers who complained and tried to point it out were warned for "poor job performance" and eventually fired. _Allegedly_.


 
BT can't fire anyone easily, the joy of previously being a public sector.


----------



## fossyant (19 Sep 2012)

WET again !! No flats whoooo ! Late set off this morning after Doctor's appointment, so little traffic.


----------



## subaqua (19 Sep 2012)

was a tad nippy here too. wore sweatsack again , but this time wore it all way in rather than taking it off at Bow Locks. was dripping when I arrived at London bridge


----------



## dave r (19 Sep 2012)

Coventry was a tad nippy at twenty past seven this morning, but what a glorious morning, bright, sunny and very little wind, a lovely morning to be on the bike and a very enjoyable commute, though if it gets any cooler the light long sleeved summer jersey will have to make way for the winter jacket and I will have to find my woolly gloves.


----------



## potsy (19 Sep 2012)

Cold and a tad wet this morning, headwind most of the way home 
Got to filter past lots of traffic though, getting to quite like it now after initially being a bit wary, great fun going down the outside of a long queue 

And I saw Fossy


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (19 Sep 2012)

Great commute tonight, felt good when I left so thought I'd put the hammer down, one of those rides where everything just clicks in to place


----------



## subaqua (19 Sep 2012)

young lady down on Cable street, just past Shadwell tube. Imperial college trust ambulance was stopped, but she was on her siude with neck being supported. hope she is fine.


----------



## bicyclos (19 Sep 2012)

Strange thing happened to me coming home Tues evening from work. Had a car travelling in the opposite direction towards me crosses the white line close to me and back into his lane. He had no reason to do that as there was no parked vehicle opposite and the road was wide. A pedestrian who witnessed it shouted "dic*head"at the driver and shook his head. I just laughed it off, just another idiot.


----------



## Matt1705 (19 Sep 2012)

This mornings commute:
Screen shot from strava


----------



## redcard (19 Sep 2012)

Matt1705 said:


> This mornings commute:
> Screen shot from strava



Not very hilly then?


----------



## Matt1705 (19 Sep 2012)

redcard said:


> Not very hilly then?


That and the moving time the only accurate part 
Think the gps on my phone is broke


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (19 Sep 2012)

subaqua said:


> was a tad nippy here too. wore sweatsack again , but this time wore it all way in rather than taking it off at Bow Locks. was dripping when I arrived at London bridge


 
Still wearing my summer gear,no problem.Not a particularly good day commuting with three bad close passes.I suppose I can blame myself for at least two of the for riding too defensive.Just coming down off of this crap.

Noticed that a lot of boy racers and idiots were out for my late commute home but most of them will be in bed soon as it's school tomorrow.


----------



## rb58 (19 Sep 2012)

Late night commute for me tonight. Caught every green light. Lovely. Set a new speed record for the fixed at 31.8mph / 165rpm. Magic. Couldn't sustain it for long though.


----------



## subaqua (20 Sep 2012)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> Still wearing my summer gear,no problem.Not a particularly good day commuting with three bad close passes.I suppose I can blame myself for at least two of the for riding too defensive.Just coming down off of this crap.
> 
> Noticed that a lot of boy racers and idiots were out for my late commute home but most of them will be in bed soon as it's school tomorrow.


 
the ride home was lovely and warm. leaving at 6am when its still dark and nippy is not good. was dripping again this morning. its just a tad too cool for no 2nd layer but a tad to warm after a few miles.problenm is then i feel twice as cold if i take the layer off. as arms have got sweaty (yuck) 

i think its a body warmer type thingy i need


----------



## tadpole (20 Sep 2012)

It was a great ride home, no that’s not quite true. I was 8 minutes in to my ride when I punctured, annoying as it was barely a 100 yards from the spot where I’d punctured only a week or so ago, and the hole was less than 2 inches from the last repair. What made it amazing was, three people offered to help/provide tools within a minute of me stopping and flipping the bike upside down on the grass verge. A long legged roadie/ninja cyclist, called out as he rode past “you ok mate” (Imagine my shock as you have to realise I ride a mustang ATT bike, commonly called a WDS BSO). A few moments later a girl in a car stopped wound her window down and asked if I had everything I needed.

I was just putting a scab on the hole, when a guy came out of his house and said “You ok, need any tools?” I told him I was fine.

“You sure? I’m just over there if you need anything” 

My faith in human kind has been restored.


----------



## Drago (20 Sep 2012)

Up at 5am with the alarm, feet straight onto the trendy wood laminate floor - painful.

Quick wash, shave, brush me teeth - slightly less painful

Light brekky and a black coffee - nice, but a warn cocooning feeling that comes with food is dragging me back to sleepy oblivion.

Hit the road at 0540hrs - wide awake and alert in about 1 minute! Got a cheery hello from a couple of commuters going the oppiste way, towards Milton keynes. Nice to see they had proper lights.

Arrive at work - cool down

10 minutes later - into the gym - Legs and back today, really caning it.

Shower - nice and soothing, finishes my morning routine nicely.

Now, just starting the work day, hitting the ground running wide awake and effective from the word go.


----------



## MichaelO (20 Sep 2012)

subaqua said:


> its just a tad too cool for no 2nd layer but a tad to warm after a few miles.(yuck)


 I left at about 6.15am this morning, and was torn what to wear. Stuck with shorts & s/s top only - very cool for the first couple of miles, but soon warmed up & had a decent ride into work. I wish the weather would either get marginally warmer or much colder! 

Must buy some new thicker socks


----------



## fossyant (20 Sep 2012)

potsy said:


> And I saw Fossy


 
Saw Potsy too - your orange guillet is quite distinctive !!

Wet again this morning. Please put your lights on, it's not exactly bright at 7:30am with hissing rain - to the lady cycling down Stockport road all in black with no lights - you weren't very visible in the hissing rain !!!


----------



## ianrauk (20 Sep 2012)

Perfect conditions for this mornings commute. Not too cold, very little wind and traffic was light.
Only thing that let it down was the bloody traffic lights. I seemed to catch every one on red.......21 miles @ 17.4mph avg though.. so pleased with that.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (20 Sep 2012)

As for the balance of things to be restored from last nights great cycle back, had a crap cycle in this morn. Some student nob decided to step forward at a crowded bus stop and yell something at me catching me unawares. On a busy road and luckily didn't have a vehicle close to me. Will be riding past slower tomorrow!


----------



## fimm (20 Sep 2012)

Dug out a rear light in a hurry this morning as it seemed a bit dark. Got outside and realised it was raining. I suspect my hi-vis not-very-waterproof was probably more useful than the light which I think is a bit dodgy. Job for the weekend is to sort all the lights for the big bike out (I don't need them in the summer).


----------



## Christopher (20 Sep 2012)

_Another_ awful rainy day in Lancashire. So depressed at the weather the commute took twice as long as usual as I just could not be bothered.


----------



## potsy (20 Sep 2012)

Soaked again this morning, not funny anymore  
Agree about the lack of lights, cars too not just cyclists.


----------



## fossyant (20 Sep 2012)

Traffic is certainly back to very heavy in the mornings, big tail backs, some quick but cautious filtering down the outside and you've passed over 100 cars !  Even schools kids walking were quicker ! Got sunshine out now !


----------



## lip03 (20 Sep 2012)

4am start today so had tights for the 1st time this year was chilly!! but on the plus side wes a real clear sky and saw an amazing shooting star!!


----------



## ohnovino (20 Sep 2012)

Fitted a new stem on the commuter yesterday (little longer, little lower). It felt great this morning, but I've got so little confidence in my fettling that I kept expecting the bars to come away in my hands. I think it was probably the slowest commute I've ever ridden!


----------



## Peter Armstrong (20 Sep 2012)

This... is it too close?


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLdx0xIc-qc&feature=plcp


----------



## gambatte (20 Sep 2012)

Back in the cage this morning and soon remembered why I like the bike. A section that takes 5 mins to walk, took 12 mins in the car. OK, over the rest of the journey as I'm predominantly on the m'way, but....
It was dawn when I set off, early enough that all cars I saw had their lights on.
I saw 3 bikes. A paper lad on the road, albeit on the wrong side of the road, riding into oncoming traffic, with no discernable brake components and two commuters, one a ninja. Not a light between the 3.
IMO as a cyclist, it's when you drive and have differnet closing speeds, you can really appreciate the difference between a ninja and a cyclist thats gone out of his way to make himself visible?

<edit> PA - yep, too close, looked like a squeaky bum moment?


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (20 Sep 2012)

tadpole said:


> It was a great ride home, no that’s not quite true. I was 8 minutes in to my ride when I punctured, annoying as it was barely a 100 yards from the spot where I’d punctured only a week or so ago, and the hole was less than 2 inches from the last repair. What made it amazing was, three people offered to help/provide tools within a minute of me stopping and flipping the bike upside down on the grass verge. A long legged roadie/ninja cyclist, called out as he rode past “you ok mate” (Imagine my shock as you have to realise I ride a mustang ATT bike, commonly called a WDS BSO). A few moments later a girl in a car stopped wound her window down and asked if I had everything I needed.
> 
> I was just putting a scab on the hole, when a guy came out of his house and said “You ok, need any tools?” I told him I was fine.
> 
> ...


 
My faith in human kind has been battered but I will get over it.Maybe.



Peter Armstrong said:


> This... is it too close?


 
Yes,that looks like crap.


----------



## donnydave (20 Sep 2012)

There's a woman in a nearly new red honda civic near Cambridge who's got some serious issues, two mornings this week she's passed very close and almost fell out of her seat waving at the shared ped/cycle path (bumpy, narrow, interrupted by junctions so don't use it,as is my choice).

I know she's trying to scare me off the road but I've been commuting every day for almost a year now so I try not to rise to this kind of thing any more as it never gains anything. I've remonstrated with other road users before and quoting the highway code gets them even more annoyed, so I just channel the rage to my legs. I'm a little concerned at how far she's willing to take it but if she does it again I think the safest action is just to report her.

On the way home I sailed past someone struggling head down on a "distressed" mtb look up and stare at me and mutter "for f's sake" and wobbled to a stop in despair. Coasting past whilst sitting up and having a drink probably didn't help.

Ooh another one, filtering round the outside of some unexpected walking pace traffic (pulling in with plenty of time/distance for oncoming vehicles, of course), woman coming the other way flashes her lights and shakes her head at me. I'm glad she's got my safety in mind, but that irked me more than some close passes. 

Oh well, same time tomorrow....

Dave A


----------



## SportMonkey (20 Sep 2012)

Had something go straight through my brand new Schwalbe Luganos. They'll make it home tonight but they're ruined, 3mm gash through all the plys.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Sep 2012)

Twas warm and sunny with a gusty wind from the south, and not a single thing to report otherwise. Perhaps I should set off for the office everyday at 11:00? (Opticians appointment)

Last night, it looked good, so I left at 16:30 and went the long way home, in the company of someone doing their first ever there and back commute by bike, and another colleague. The normal 50 mins became two-and-half-hours, the 20km just under 60km and a very tired noob rider (24 miles each way) was safely delivered to his hot bath.


----------



## tadpole (20 Sep 2012)

SportMonkey said:


> Had something go straight through my brand new Schwalbe Luganos. They'll make it home tonight but they're ruined, 3mm gash through all the plys.


 Same with my Schwalbe City Jets a 2mm chop on the outside a mear pinprick on the inside, but enough to hole the tube. Didn't have this problems with my Armadillos, mind you they were twice the price.


----------



## defy-one (20 Sep 2012)

A nothing to report 21 mile commute to blackfriars. Havn't ridden the bike for 4 days so the legs felt strong. Tried going rackless today,with just a rusksack. Definately easier taking off from the multiple lights. Overall journey time was the same,but my back did get hot!!!!


----------



## SportMonkey (20 Sep 2012)

tadpole said:


> Same with my Schwalbe City Jets a 2mm chop on the outside a mear pinprick on the inside, but enough to hole the tube. Didn't have this problems with my Armadillos, mind you they were twice the price.


 
I had a 2mm gash on the tube.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (20 Sep 2012)

subaqua said:


> the ride home was lovely and warm. leaving at 6am when its still dark and nippy is not good. was dripping again this morning. its just a tad too cool for no 2nd layer but a tad to warm after a few miles.problenm is then i feel twice as cold if i take the layer off. as arms have got sweaty (yuck)
> 
> i think its a body warmer type thingy i need


 
Im working so hard anyway I get warm quick so I don't really have a problem.


----------



## potsy (20 Sep 2012)

Filtering-tastic commute home again, don't know what's going on with the traffic around Cheadle but it's getting busier, great fun passing hundreds of cars


----------



## jimbo notts (20 Sep 2012)

martint235 said:


> It appears that motorists don't appreciate my Road Tax jersey or at least I had far more close passes today then any other day for a few months.
> 
> I saw my first 'bent out in the wild. Obviously I've seen them before but this was the first time it belonged to someone I didn't know. Strange design too, very long wheelbase with what looked like a normal headtube over the front wheel, steered from underseat but the front wheel was a long way from the rider.
> 
> ...


----------



## defy-one (20 Sep 2012)

21 miles back and the rucksack kept me warm!!!!
Legs still feeling great.
Arrived home to see my neighbour,standing in my driveway with his new Halfords carrera tdf.
Tidy bike ..... I think i have just found a cycle buddy and another Slough CC rider


----------



## Drago (20 Sep 2012)

Pleasant ride home on dark country roads. Kudos to the WWW out for a night ride - wealthy enough to spend North of a grand on a bike, too right to pay £5 for even the most basic front light. Eejut.


----------



## subaqua (21 Sep 2012)

now that was a nice ride in . to paraphrase Phil Collins - no sweaty jacket required.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (21 Sep 2012)

Made my point this morning, came upto the bus stop in question, crowd gathered, group of lads at the front tittering to each other, so I slowed down to crawling pace and gave the obligatory stare of death. Smiles disappeared but nothing else said. Let's hope thants the last from the freshers. Theyve probably realised they'll be seeing my smiley face every morning lol


----------



## fossyant (21 Sep 2012)

Wet again - there is a theme going on here ! 

Nearly ended up as a bonnet ornament less than a mile from home - right turning car through traffic just didn't look, stopped 1 foot from my side. 

Was a bit bored on the commute, so counted over 100 cars I passed on Manchester Road alone (it's about a mile long) - so god knows how many the whole commute was (and this isn't London)


----------



## benb (21 Sep 2012)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> Made my point this morning, came upto the bus stop in question, crowd gathered, group of lads at the front tittering to each other, so I slowed down to crawling pace and gave the obligatory stare of death. Smiles disappeared but nothing else said. Let's hope thants the last from the freshers. Theyve probably realised they'll be seeing my smiley face every morning lol


 
Might I recommend a water pistol, if you don't think that will escalate it into an arms race?


----------



## Lee_M (21 Sep 2012)

had some nobber pull out without looking this morning outside leytonstone tube - where he shouldnt be parked anyway,
I think he was a bit embarrassed how many people heard me tell him what I thought of him


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (21 Sep 2012)

benb said:


> Might I recommend a water pistol, if you don't think that will escalate it into an arms race?



That was stage 2, super soaker strapped to back, then whilst riding no handed using said super soaker to spray all offenders with pickled onion vinegar! That'll learn em lol


----------



## Drago (21 Sep 2012)

A nice ride, ruined only by being nearly left hooked by a truck.

Set a record time today, which was pleasing, albeit surprising as was on the laden commuter and stopped halfway in to strip off my outer layer of Altura and stash it in the top box.


----------



## BSRU (21 Sep 2012)

Always a good feeling once I have realised that I need to freewheel due to being slowed down by the "road tax" paying cars that are actually travelling at or near the 30mph limit(according to their speedometers) .


----------



## benb (21 Sep 2012)

From yesterday. It must be infuriating for motorists to be held up by us cyclists, when otherwise they could be whooshing along with carefree abandon.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Sep 2012)

last night, I left late, and was glad of my lights in the wooded tunnels that make up the last 5km of my route. EDIT: But I got to see a small herd of deer crossing my path as a result, in fact I had to give way to them.

This morning, plagued by mums in their volvos driving really badly. Three of them. Two dropping their precious ones off at the local independent school minibus pick up points. One in possession of a give way line exemption certificate.

Obvs my fault, should have left home at 07:20 not half-past.


----------



## trampyjoe (21 Sep 2012)

First commute of the new academic year with absolutely no problems, if you don't count the few close passes that are standard procedure. Mind you it was at midday going and 2pm coming back (hard life being a student!). Apparently I've got faster over the summer, commute down to 20 minutes when it used to take 30 minutes (45 when I first started). Gonna have to extend my route.


----------



## Sandra6 (21 Sep 2012)

benb said:


> From yesterday. It must be infuriating for motorists to be held up by us cyclists, when otherwise they could be whooshing along with carefree abandon.



It is probably just me -not being a seasoned commuter - but you look like you're too close to the oncoming traffic to be overtaking in some parts of that clip. 
That said, I quite often undertake when there is a lot of traffic in front of me. 
I had a chav escort for part of my cycle into work today, could've done without it if I'm honest. 
I really need to learn to wheelie so I can show off too.


----------



## Drago (21 Sep 2012)

Have pulled something at the top of my right calf, just below the knee. Made it home ok but took and extra 3 mins over my normal time.

Ibuprofen and some kip, and unless my keg has dropped off I'll still be commuting in the morning. Hard as nails me


----------



## benb (21 Sep 2012)

Sandra6 said:


> It is probably just me -not being a seasoned commuter - but you look like you're too close to the oncoming traffic to be overtaking in some parts of that clip.
> That said, I quite often undertake when there is a lot of traffic in front of me.
> I had a chav escort for part of my cycle into work today, could've done without it if I'm honest.
> I really need to learn to wheelie so I can show off too.



I much prefer to filter on the outside than the inside. Plus the wide angle lens does make it look tighter than it was.

You'll have to trust me when I say that there was enough room.


----------



## BentMikey (22 Sep 2012)

Sandra6 said:


> It is probably just me -not being a seasoned commuter - but you look like you're too close to the oncoming traffic to be overtaking in some parts of that clip.
> That said, I quite often undertake when there is a lot of traffic in front of me.
> I had a chav escort for part of my cycle into work today, could've done without it if I'm honest.
> I really need to learn to wheelie so I can show off too.


 
That all looked fine to me. Ben seemed cautious enough, plenty of room there as you can see from the motorcycle fitting in easily.


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2012)

Cycled in, but a lot of pain. Would have driven to be fair, but Woman is also working today so has the car. Gentle ride home tonight then rest it up for 4 days while I'm off methinks


----------



## Sandra6 (22 Sep 2012)

benb said:


> I much prefer to filter on the outside than the inside. Plus the wide angle lens does make it look tighter than it was.
> 
> You'll have to trust me when I say that there was enough room.[/quote
> 
> I trust you. I'd probably have ended up sitting in the traffic or walking on the pavement though.


----------



## Blurb (22 Sep 2012)

Actually a tale from yesterday's commute.
Rolling along in the bus lane following a messenger type rider. Him on his hybrid, me on the Brompton.
Maybe he got upset he couldn't drop a little foldup, but he swings to the outside next to a car travelling parallel, leans down, grabs the rear wheelarch and has a little rest for a hundred metres. Me keeping pace. I did shout something along the lines of "what the heck you doing", but no response. He then swings off to the opposite side of the road, around the red lights and into the distance.
No wonder some drivers get the hump with cyclists.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (22 Sep 2012)

Tonight,not too bad but the Leytonstone back streets were a bit ropey.Nine commutes till my holiday and on course to smash 3000.


----------



## BentMikey (23 Sep 2012)

Blurb said:


> Actually a tale from yesterday's commute.
> Rolling along in the bus lane following a messenger type rider. Him on his hybrid, me on the Brompton.
> Maybe he got upset he couldn't drop a little foldup, but he swings to the outside next to a car travelling parallel, leans down, grabs the rear wheelarch and has a little rest for a hundred metres. Me keeping pace. I did shout something along the lines of "what the heck you doing", but no response. He then swings off to the opposite side of the road, around the red lights and into the distance.
> No wonder some drivers get the hump with cyclists.


 
It's naughty, but oooooh! Coolness!!!! It's called skitching, and more normally done on skates.


----------



## sabian92 (23 Sep 2012)

BentMikey said:


> It's naughty, but oooooh! Coolness!!!! It's called skitching, and more normally done on skates.


 
I thought it was only in Back To The Future 1? 

It's really dangerous though. Not to mention illegal.


----------



## 400bhp (23 Sep 2012)

We all need to move to France.

After a weeks worth of family cycling, I didn't receive one agressive or vindictive manouvre by a car driver. A few closer passes than I would have liked but that is generally how the French drive.


----------



## 400bhp (23 Sep 2012)

We all need to move to France.

After a weeks worth of family cycling, I didn't receive one agressive or vindictive manouvre by a car driver. A few closer passes than I would have liked but that is generally how the French drive.


----------



## BentMikey (23 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> We all need to move to France.
> 
> After a weeks worth of family cycling, I didn't receive one agressive or vindictive manouvre by a car driver. A few closer passes than I would have liked but that is generally how the French drive.


 
You left your video camera at home, didn't you? Sheesh, talk about correlation not causation.


----------



## 400bhp (23 Sep 2012)

BentMikey said:


> You left your video camera at home, didn't you? Sheesh, talk about correlation not causation.


 
WTF are you on about?


----------



## BentMikey (23 Sep 2012)

"You didn't have your camera, therefore you stopped causing traffic incidents". Or something like that.


----------



## 400bhp (23 Sep 2012)

I don't have a camera and it was a simple observation of cycling in France


----------



## defy-one (23 Sep 2012)

sabian92 said:


> I thought it was only in Back To The Future 1?
> 
> It's really dangerous though. Not to mention illegal.




It is done all the time - all over the world. Wish i had the nerve to do it here ;-)


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (24 Sep 2012)

Wow,what a commute last night,got back late,trees leaning sideways and rivers everywhere also contended with headwind after a long shift.Now on course to mix it with the nine till five boys.


----------



## tadpole (24 Sep 2012)

Wind and rain never let up, cycling though pedal deep water and a head wind, and a white van man who thinks I'm Kate Moss. Deep Joy,


----------



## ianrauk (24 Sep 2012)

Well, after yesterdays torrential rain I thought I should put the mudguards and lights on the bike.
This morning it wasn't raining but the roads were very damp with a lot of crap about. Managed to get to about the 20 mile mark of 22 when it started raining. So nearly got away with it. 

It was bleedin' warm today though which was surprising.


----------



## potnoodle (24 Sep 2012)

I come in today in the car and spotted a cyclist on a Boris bike with an umbrella up at the same time..


----------



## ohnovino (24 Sep 2012)

Absolutely torrential rain this morning - the sort of weather that means your rim brakes will only work with a prior appointment.


----------



## BentMikey (24 Sep 2012)

potnoodle said:


> I come in today in the car and spotted a cyclist on a Boris bike with an umbrella up at the same time..


 
We need more cyclists like this. It's very common in the Netherlands, and it's a small sign that cycling is starting, ever so slightly, to become mainstream.


----------



## DCLane (24 Sep 2012)

The 'lethal impact' bike was pressed into service for the first time today. Wet and windy, but the guards on it helped.

What didn't is that the chain's slipping a bit - new chain to be ordered.


----------



## sabian92 (24 Sep 2012)

defy-one said:


> It is done all the time - all over the world. Wish i had the nerve to do it here ;-)


 
I have had the offer up a huge hill but I politely declined as I'd rather get to the top of the hill sweaty and tired instead of being run over 

That being said, anybody who is commuting today needs to be careful. It's hissing it down in Cheshire at least so be careful for mentals in cars and slippery roads.


----------



## Twizit (24 Sep 2012)

ianrauk said:


> It was bleedin' warm today though which was surprising.


 
Second that. Managed to miss the rain so I can't complain, but had already put on waterproof jacket in anticipation of it being cold and getting soaked. Ended up soaked but more from sweat than rain


----------



## benb (24 Sep 2012)

Managed to avoid the rain today, but a bit windy.

Did my good deed, as I helped a fellow cyclist who had had a puncture. My Lezyne floor pump made short work of it - way faster than a mini pump.

I told him to come on here and say Hi.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (25 Sep 2012)

ohnovino said:


> Absolutely torrential rain this morning - the sort of weather that means your rim brakes will only work with a prior appointment.


 
Tell me about it,just as I had a ped run in front of me at Prescott Street near Tower Gateway,(yesterday morning)nice time to check out my reflexes and brakes,I did let a swearword slip also.

Bus drivers giving me a hard time recently more than five times recently over not many commutes,the old favourite being pulling in as soon to the bus stop as soon as they overtake.Meaning I pass them many times as they hold me up yet again with another dodgy overtake.Also tailgated at Aldgate this morning by a bus in a hurry only to get caught at a red traffic signal.Yestedays return commute bus pulled out just as I was overtaking,near the Bow Flyover just as a car was overtaking and pulling a left.Great fun.

Ok it's not really a big deal,I've seen worse.

Got wet on the inward commute but on the Sunday return commute I felt very vulnerable with the rain and headwind.

QUESTION HERE!

Why did I have a back ache while fighting the headwind and rain on Sunday night?
It really did make it more difficult.

I was fine yesterday,I don't understand it.


----------



## SportMonkey (25 Sep 2012)

Another rear mech fail. Hangar sheered and put my rear mech in to my back wheel. Time for a new bike.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (25 Sep 2012)

SportMonkey said:


> Another rear mech fail. Hangar sheered and put my rear mech in to my back wheel. Time for a new bike.


 
Time for a fixie.TIA.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Sep 2012)

Not commuting this week. House and Aged P sitting for Big Sister.

Got soaked, and frozen, in civvies, riding the Brompton to and from the paper shop (3 miles away). Does that count?


----------



## SportMonkey (25 Sep 2012)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> Time for a fixie.TIA.


 
I had an option this morning, take my single speed (I've not got a fixed cog for it yet) or take my Spesh.

I suppose this is better than the failure having happened on the 100 miler I'm doing this weekend.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (25 Sep 2012)

SportMonkey said:


> I had an option this morning, take my single speed (I've not got a fixed cog for it yet) or take my Spesh.
> 
> I suppose this is better than the failure having happened on the 100 miler I'm doing this weekend.


 
You are up narth,you probably need gears,I don't need them on my commute.


----------



## SportMonkey (25 Sep 2012)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> You are up narth,you probably need gears,I don't need them on my commute.


 
I don't need them on my commute, I live on the only hill my side of Manchester.


----------



## snorri (25 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> We all need to move to France.


No thank you, there are other places I'd rather be cycling!
France is not particularly cycle friendly IME, it just feels that way when compared with the UK


----------



## ianrauk (26 Sep 2012)

It was teaming down all night but by 6.30 this morning it had stopped. 
So 7.30 and on with the commute. The sky was quite bright. At about 20 minutes in it started to rain. So on with the jacket. The shower Lasted about 15 minutes. It wasn't too heavy. Then just as suddenly it started, it stopped and the sun come out again. Result.. one of the biggest, brightest rainbows I have seen in a long time. Should have taken a pic... but couldn't be arsed 

Soaking wet feet by the time I got to work so glad I remembered to pack a spare pair of socks...


----------



## benb (26 Sep 2012)

Lovely ride in. A short, only moderately heavy shower, then nice sunshine.


----------



## ohnovino (26 Sep 2012)

Last night was an "experience". Torrential rain and very poor visibility, with street-lights providing just a useless orange gloom. At every junction I had to decide which way had the most light (my bike lights are only "be seen") and the least water. Got it wrong once, and ending up cycling along a path that had become a stream, with water lapping up over my feet as I pedalled. Still better than getting the bus though.

I'd also like to take this opportunity to apologise. The storm appears to have started immediately after I cleaned my bikes, and I really should have given everyone a warning.


----------



## BSRU (27 Sep 2012)

First day back on the bike due to illness, probably a day too early but couldn't miss another day off the bike.
So pleasure and pain today, pleasure at being back on the bike but pain at having no energy, so tried to take it easier but ended up involved in a 4km SCR against someone trying hard but fortunately for me seemed to give up once I had overtaken them.


----------



## fossyant (27 Sep 2012)

No rain. Slightly damp roads. Whoop !


----------



## ianrauk (27 Sep 2012)

A wet and drizzly start to the commute this morning.
So that's wet ride # 20 for the year out of 259 commutes.


----------



## fimm (27 Sep 2012)

Skeins of geese flying high in the autumn sky this morning, was lovely.


----------



## gambatte (27 Sep 2012)

Nice day off work yesterday.....
Dragged myself out of the door today, 06:30. Arm warmers and lights on.
Cobwebs blew off pretty quickly and it was a pleasant ride. Even got to scalp Old Mr Steel Frame, going down to Whiston. 
Arrived at the north end of Tinsley viaduct to go down Blackburn road. The last time I was here, on this roundabout, I got overtaken on the nearside, in the same lane, within metres of the exit, by a twin cab pickup. I was thinking of this today, so I adjusted my position a little leftwards.
I got a close pass on the offside, same position on the RAB. Another works vehicle. WVM with 'Highway maintenance' on his roof . He had to ride significantly on the chevrons to complete his manoeuvre.
Recently it all seems to be works vehicles.
Got to work. Must have hit the screen on the phone as I put it away. Strava has a 0.0m journey.....
Anyway, with having yesterday off, I locked my drawers.
I left my keys at home
Luckily my clothes are in a box under my desk.
Unfortunately foods in the drawers.... sandwich shop here I come.
The other unfortunate being I was going to call into Aldi on the way home.
Locks in the drawers....
I'm currently wondering if todays theme tune is "Things can only get better" or "always look on the bright side of life"


----------



## Beebo (27 Sep 2012)

came in by train today beacuse i have things to do, God, what a soul destroying way to start the day.

I cant believe how I used to put up with that for 10 years of my life.

I will never go back!


----------



## fossyant (27 Sep 2012)

Passed a wobbly bob overtaking a stopped bus - I'd already taken primary, so eased off to let wobbly bob get round the bus, once he'd passed the bus, he was still wobbling near the white line. I am afraid to say I overtook him on the wrong side of the road.


----------



## benb (27 Sep 2012)

ianrauk said:


> A wet and drizzly start to the commute this morning.
> So that's wet ride # 20 for the year out of 259 commutes.


 
Do you keep a diary?


----------



## ianrauk (27 Sep 2012)

benb said:


> Do you keep a diary?


 

yes, mycyclinglog.


----------



## 400bhp (27 Sep 2012)

ianrauk said:


> A wet and drizzly start to the commute this morning.
> So that's wet ride # 20 for the year out of 259 commutes.


 
Blimey - 8%. I'm almost double that since "my records began" (mid Feb). 41 rides wet out of 267.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> Blimey - 8%. I'm almost double that since "my records began" (mid Feb). 41 rides wet out of 267.


 

London and the South East get's very little rain compared to the rest of the country. Where about's are you?


----------



## 400bhp (27 Sep 2012)

Manc


----------



## CharlieB (27 Sep 2012)

Last night:
Mildly annoyed that richbitchinabmw pulls out of a side turning on me at the last second, having already made eye contact.
Slightly more annoyed that my emergency stop to avoid her on a damp road failed, and I spilled across the road. Quite a bit of road rash down the right leg.
Really annoyed that richbitchinabmw has carried on into the distance, and gone.
Totally annoyed that as I'm scraping myself off the road,a couple of cars I've thus delayed are hooting at me.
Alas, this is Little Venice, and I think different rules apply.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> Manc


 

explains a lot


----------



## ianrauk (27 Sep 2012)

CharlieB said:


> Last night:
> Mildly annoyed that richbitchinabmw pulls out of a side turning on me at the last second, having already made eye contact.
> Slightly more annoyed that my emergency stop to avoid her on a damp road failed, and I spilled across the road. Quite a bit of road rash down the right leg.
> Really annoyed that richbitchinabmw has carried on into the distance, and gone.
> ...


 

Sorry to hear this Charlie.
Hope not too sore and bike ok.

May she grow the most enormous farmer giles that will give her pain for the rest of her life.


----------



## CharlieB (27 Sep 2012)

Fine, thank you, Ian. Little blue and yellow Brompton fine. 
Just a bit grazed. Bit frustrating that I was only 2 miles into the journey home, another 15 to go and a short train ride with ketchup all down my leg.


----------



## fossyant (27 Sep 2012)

Riding up to the back of a traffic light queue las tnight, I get passed by a car that starts to pull back in. Great I think, the usuall, pass me, pull in on me, cheers.

Anyway, the car stayed wide, and the driver could see I was just behind him. Car stops and I stop as there is only 5 cars in front. Have a stack of room inside (over 6 feet) if I want to pass. Careful driver I think...

Then I spot it.... "Think Bike" sticker, "ah". Then I spot another - "British Cycling" - that's it. ! Got one of those myself, they've only been giving them out this year with membership renewals !!

Must say the driver was very cyclist aware encountering another cyclist further up the road, and even left me room to nip up the inside ! Cheers


----------



## Stromtrooper (27 Sep 2012)

Yesterday. Nice trip into work with a following wind, no rain and not too many idiot cage drivers trying to kill me. Going home the wind had shifted so it was following, the rain had stopped and so I was enjoying a fast ride home.

Until I hit the S bend of the cycle path which had a nice covering of manky leaves.

Recovered from the off for a at the side of the path wondering why I don't bounce as well as did then home via the shops to pick up some new tyres. Two pinch punctures and numerous swear words later they are on the bike. Wet ride in today and the bike handles a lot better though I got wetter as the new tyres are bigger so my mud guard don't fit now/got destroyed after getting angry last night.


----------



## Pauluk (27 Sep 2012)

Two close encounters today, both when I was signalling to turn right. Riding down the road about 15 to 20mph and need to turn right. Two cars close behind so I wait for them to pass then with a clear gap I signal and move to the middle of the road. After a few seconds I hear the sound of a revving engine behind and white van man over takes me on the right hand side (I'm in the middle of the road with my arm out with orange hi viz jacket, he's now level with me but on the right hand side). On coming cars blare their horn at him and everyone brakes, including white van man luckily. With all cars and van now stationary I make my turn and give him the look as I pass across the front of his stationary vehicle.

Then bugger me he takes the same right turn after me. I moved down the side street and waited for him, thinking he wanted to say something but alas he made another turn and was gone.

Second one was coming home. Signaled to turn right on approach to a mini roundabout, moved into the middle of the road. As I was nearly at the roundabout 4X4 woman drives on the right hand side of the road, enters the island from this position then turns/cuts left. I must admit she missed me by quite a few feet.

I'm beginning to wonder if there is something wrong with my right turn technique, but its hard to see what else I could be doing. Its not like I'm moving quickly at the last minute, not looking for a gap behind or not signalling so I'm not sure what else to do.

I usually make my maneuver about 50 yards from the turn and I get to the middle of the road progressively but reasonably quickly.

Any ideas what I could be doing wrong?


----------



## ianrauk (27 Sep 2012)

Get rid of the hi-viz.. it's urban camouflage.

And seeing as it doth offend the eye... he probs tried to hurt you because of it.


----------



## Liamjc90 (27 Sep 2012)

ianrauk said:


> yes, mycyclinglog.


 
Great idea, never thought of using it for that but i will now.


----------



## mangid (27 Sep 2012)

Nice commute back to Cambridge from Coventry. Once the sun rose above the horizon it was sunny and I had a nice little tail wind. Even managed to get flashed by a BMW and a Range Rover, but they were hazard warning lights on/off thanking me (I like to think) for me acknowledging their nice behaviour in waiting for the appropriate spot to pass (not at a pinch point, or on a narrow bridge going over a canal).


----------



## Maz (27 Sep 2012)

Mate in car overtakes me on way to work. Winds his window down and says "Get a bloody move on!". I catch up with him at the roadworks. As I filter past him it's my turn to say "Get a bloody move on!"


----------



## ianrauk (27 Sep 2012)

mangid said:


> Nice commute back to Cambridge from Coventry. Once the sun rose above the horizon it was sunny and I had a nice little tail wind. Even managed to get flashed by a BMW and a Range Rover, but they were hazard warning lights on/off thanking me (I like to think) for me acknowledging their nice behaviour in waiting for the appropriate spot to pass (not at a pinch point, or on a narrow bridge going over a canal).


 
What was the distance Dan? Hold on.. will go look 

EDIT: 87 miles.... nice one..


----------



## Maz (27 Sep 2012)

mangid said:


> *Nice commute back to Cambridge from Coventry.* Once the sun rose above the horizon it was sunny and I had a nice little tail wind. Even managed to get flashed by a BMW and a Range Rover, but they were hazard warning lights on/off thanking me (I like to think) for me acknowledging their nice behaviour in waiting for the appropriate spot to pass (not at a pinch point, or on a narrow bridge going over a canal).


That's a fair distance. How often do you cycle that?


----------



## Nocode (27 Sep 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Get rid of the hi-viz.. it's urban camouflage.
> 
> And seeing as it doth offend the eye... he probs tried to hurt you because of it.


 
Really? What's wrong with wearing hi-viz stuff? 

I tend to try and wear a bright coloured running top if I can, or one of those hump bag covers if it's a little dark. I'm convinced the bright top has got some drivers just about to pull out of a junction to notice me even though I was already in either the primary or secondary riding position.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Sep 2012)

Nocode said:


> Really? *What's wrong with wearing hi-viz stuff*?
> 
> I tend to try and wear a bright coloured running top if I can, or one of those hump bag covers if it's a little dark. I'm convinced the bright top has got some drivers just about to pull out of a junction to notice me even though I was already in either the primary or secondary riding position.


 

1: As I said, it's urban camouflage
2: You look like a bag of custard
3: Don't listen to me
4: Wear what you like


----------



## mangid (27 Sep 2012)

Maz said:


> That's a fair distance. How often do you cycle that?


 
Normally just do 40 mile loop into work, but had a training course up there so thought I would take the opportunity, some lovely countryside, although it was a tad wet and windy on Monday ;-)


----------



## Maz (27 Sep 2012)

mangid said:


> Normally just do 40 mile loop into work, but had a training course up there so thought I would take the opportunity, some lovely countryside, although it was a tad wet and windy on Monday ;-)


40 miles is also a fair distance!
I once cycled from Leicester to Cambridge. I really enjoyed going through all the villages. Came into Cambridge from the West side..Bourn - Toft - Barton - Comberton etc


----------



## Spartak (27 Sep 2012)

Lots of traffic this evening, notably blind bus driver, female car driver on mobile phone and an annoying headwind !
But still much better than driving, sorry crawling along at 10 mph !


----------



## Blurb (27 Sep 2012)

Almost left hooked last night. Driver decides last second to cut across from the outside of two lane road. I don't think he even considered\noticed anything was in the inside lane!
This morning. Squeezed /forced to emergency brake by minicab who must have seen me ahead of him before said move. Gave him the "what you doing" hand gesture, nothing rude, and saw him signal an apparently apologetic hand signal to me for almost taking me out. That's alright then! Ignored him as I left him in the traffic. 
Hey ho, roll on tomorrow's adventures in CommuterLand :-)


----------



## Drago (27 Sep 2012)

Worst ride in a while. First half was great. Light drizzle, wet roads, but full mudguards and I'm appropriately dressed so I was enjoying carving through the heavier than normal traffic.

2nd half included nearly every single car deciding not to dip their lights whether oncoming or coming from behind, and one cro-magnon in a black Corsa with an exhaust like a dustbin steering at me at speed, I believe deliberately, which seriously put the wind up me. Didn't get the reg but I've seen him about our village so I'm planning a nice surprise for him.

Looking forward to the weekend so I can have the roads to myself.


----------



## gambatte (27 Sep 2012)

Pleasant ride back, no incidents. 
Unless you count the driver of a big Beemer, who decided that as I'd held him up along a 100m section with parked cars, roadworks and a big sign saying "SINGLE FILE TRAFFIC ONLY", he'd show his displeasure by accelerating past at his 1st opportunity with a big wheelspin.
Aah well, more proof of the inverse relationship between size of car and size of........
Anway, 13+ miles with a PB and a 2nd best on the strava segments 
Strava


----------



## Darren Jeffrey (28 Sep 2012)

Ran home from work yesterday so 8 miles. Legs where a bit stiff this morning but off I went. Little more traffic today as I set of a little later so had a lot of filtering to do which is good as I need the practise. Had some fantastic & polite drivers moving over to let me past as I filtered. Had one very close pass by a stagecoach bus coming down on to the A90 beside the Cramond Brig. I could feel him right on my tail as I took primary to join the main road from the slip road but never thought for a second he would try and pass as we were about to join stationary traffic anyway (well he was :-)) but low and behold he squeezes past me. I shoot him the look but he wouldn't make eye contact with me, always a sign they know what they are doing is wrong. Apart from that had a great commute today :-)


----------



## fossyant (28 Sep 2012)

Wet yet again !!! Huge tailbacks this morning, total gridlock from just after Brinksway all the way to Cheadle. Cause, a car and a van trying to take the same right turn at the same time = sandwich (looked like the van was undercutting the car). Did slow me down lots !


----------



## Melonfish (28 Sep 2012)

took the new aldi gloves, socks and pants for a test drive after checking this morning and it was raining.
typically the rain had stopped by the time i'd cycled 10 feet from the house (tut) so i decided i would test the boil in the bag capabilities of the pants and gloves (along with my already boil in the bag rain coat)
overall i think my commute/sauna went well and i'm looking forward to expelling all that nasty water i keep retaining by drinking it.

on top of that i had two absolute pillocks, one overtaking me whilst overtaking another cyclist and then suddenly swerving in. he then took offence to me waving my arm and shouting "PILLOCK!" at the top of my lungs (touchy these drivers eh?)
ensue altercation at the lights ahead as they turned red and i told him straight that he was an idiot. undaunted and oddly in a good mood, within 200 yards i got another pillock overtake me just as i was about to turn right, good thing i get my hand in fast or he would have taken it off...
it occurs to me that there may be a sign installed that i keep missing at the bottom of liverpool road. it must read "Welcome to caddishead please drive like an A**Hole"
because for 6.75 miles of my journey i have no issues but as soon as i get onto liverpool road...


----------



## MichaelO (28 Sep 2012)

Back to shorts & s/s top today - thick socks though! Very pleasant


----------



## fossyant (28 Sep 2012)

Good one last night - you suddenly realise what's going through someone's head.

Climbing the long drag on the way home, decent pace. Get passed by a mum in a people carrier , just as soon as she passes, she indicates left. Here we go again I thinks, flip the bike right to pass on the right hand side, and she's stopped dead. She realised she'd given me no room, but hadn't banked on my spidey scenses and I'd come up the right hand side of her - I just said 'look where you are going' as she stared blankly back at me. Almost caught me out though, hadn't expected her to stop dead, very nearly rear ended her, just missed !


----------



## GrasB (28 Sep 2012)

So going out of town yesterday I saw someone almost run over on Madingley Road. There were a number of cars travelling in the direction of the photo, one of which was wanting to turn left. Due to a building site entrance further down the road the traffic was almost stationary, with a cyclist riding up the inside on the hatching on the left. The motorist actually follows the road markings & pulls into the left hand lane after the hatching just as the cyclist pulls up besides them. Thankfully the driver noticed in time & jammed the brakes on. This isn't the first time I've seen this happen & it does annoy me when I see cyclists riding in that area. Ride on the cycle path or in the road lane, don't be in the no-mans land!


----------



## Stromtrooper (28 Sep 2012)

Managed to avoid getting wet on the ride in but had to contend with the injuries from my off earlier this week making themselves felt in earnest. Decided to skip around an extended ride home and get the housework in - well it will get me some brownie points in when the wife gets in from work and that will help me when I want to borrow the car to go out on the MTB once my body stops telling me I don't bounce as well as I did.


----------



## benb (28 Sep 2012)

Broke a spoke on the way home yesterday, which was annoying.

I haven't learnt how to replace them myself yet, so had to come to work via the bike shop this morning.


----------



## potsy (28 Sep 2012)

fossyant said:


> Wet yet again !!! Huge tailbacks this morning, total gridlock from just after Brinksway all the way to Cheadle. Cause, a car and a van trying to take the *same right turn* at the same time = sandwich (looked like the van was undercutting the car). Did slow me down lots !


Where was that Foss?

Got soaked too on the way home, light-ish drizzle until 3 miles from home then the heavens opened


----------



## fossyant (28 Sep 2012)

potsy said:


> Where was that Foss?
> 
> Got soaked too on the way home, light-ish drizzle until 3 miles from home then the heavens opened


 
The cars had headded out of Cheadle Village towards Edgeley, and both had tried to turn into the houses on the right opposite the filling station about halfway between Manchester Road and lights at National Tyres. Very odd


----------



## trampyjoe (28 Sep 2012)

Rain had stopped before I headed out but as I was trying out the Aldi gear I arrived at Uni soaked .. not quite the weather for winter gear yet methinks. Normal idiots on the roads there and back.
On the way back though coming through one of the parks (slowly) I had to stop dead as a group of peds with mutts wanted all of the path (shared use my arse) and the little bit of grass that I could've used. They didnt' look impressed that they had to go round me. Next time I think i'll just keep going.


----------



## Pauluk (28 Sep 2012)

Part of my commute is on a river tow path and there are two blind bends where I ping my bell a few times to warn other cyclists and peds of my approach. On going round one of these bends I was confronted by a very old looking, neatly dressed, gent who was right in the centre of the path.

I pulled the brakes and fortunately stopped with my right wheel just to the right of his legs and my handle bar 6 inches from his body. It really made him jump.

Being no more than 2 feet from his face and staring straight at him I said, "Are you deaf"

To which he replied "yes I am, sorry"

Well, I could have cried with the look of fear on the old mans face. I put my hand on his shoulder and said quite loudly "I'm really sorry mate I should have been more careful and been going a bit slower, I'll remember that in future"

He seemed to perk up and said with a smile "Well no harm done, no one got hurt"

I always try to be careful around peds on shared use and keep my speed down but just goes to show how careful you 
have to be sometimes.


----------



## benb (28 Sep 2012)

Yesterday morning, some MGIF idiot nearly wiped out a motorcyclist in a head-on. Utter moron. Unfortunately the video is too shaky to get a reg, otherwise I'd be onto the police about it.


----------



## 400bhp (28 Sep 2012)

Pauluk said:


> Part of my commute is on a river tow path and there are two blind bends where I ping my bell a few times to warn other cyclists and peds of my approach. On going round one of these bends I was confronted by a very old looking, neatly dressed, gent who was right in the centre of the path.
> 
> I pulled the brakes and fortunately stopped with my right wheel just to the right of his legs and my handle bar 6 inches from his body. It really made him jump.
> 
> ...


 
A little humility goes a long way


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (28 Sep 2012)

Bus overtook at Mile End on my 4am commute,only to cut straight back in,but why?
Not much on the road at that time and he had most of the road to himself,caught him up about two miles later.Will check it on the camera.On the return the chain came off just as I was coming off the Bow Flyover,leaving me in a tricky situation between a car passing on the left and one passing on the right at the same time.Just going to tighten chain up now I remember.


----------



## Drago (29 Sep 2012)

An average ride this morning, and a decent time despite the headwind. Did spot a funny though...

Close to work there's a narrow road, and 4 huge signs declare no motor vehicles except busses. To make the point there is a car trap, a big home about 2 feet deep, wider that a car but narrow enough a bus can traverse it. Today there was a UKMail Astra van nestling nose first in the hole, driver standing on looking bemused. Serves him right in my view - if he can't see four 10 foot tall road signs then with eyesight ( or observation skills) that bad he has no place on the Queens highway.


----------



## Phill057 (29 Sep 2012)

As I have said before cars will try and squeeze through gabs that are not big enough for them. So as I always say take the decision away from them and do not give them the space at all. I was feeling generous this morning and kept in to my side and another on coming care the one behind me tried to squeeze pat forcing me in the ditch.


----------



## Drago (30 Sep 2012)

Late last night cycling home. Unlit country roads as black as Charles Mansons conscience.

Coming the other way wax a WWW with only the tiniest flashing front light (and a similarly puny flashing rear). How he could see where he was going was anyone's guess.

He was almost on top of me before I saw him, and it was my CREE illuminating him, not his tiny blinker, that first made him visible.

I shouted, "you need to sort your lights, you're almost invisible mate."

He replies "f**k off"

Yet I bet he'd be quick to pipe up on some roadie forum about the injustice of it call if he got wiped out.

What makes people spend several grand on a bike, but then begrudge a few dozen quid on some serious lighting?


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (30 Sep 2012)

Not too bad yesterday,bus gave me a wide berth on the section between Elephant and Castle and Waterloo.I reckon some bus drivers are getting to know me round there.Wonder what little gems today's commute will conjure up.Seemed to upset a lorry driver near Waterloo,letting him do his left turn I held back but he let me go first,which I didn't expect.Also held back for a car doing a left turn at Bow yesterday and he didn't seem amused.Im sure his false teeth almost popped out,he seemed to be swearing so much.


----------



## campbellab (30 Sep 2012)

Ambulance driver crosses double solid white lines to overtake me doing 30mph on a downhill stretch approaching 30mph zone. Crossed straight over to the other side giving me plenty of room, but the sheep behind him following the professional's example doesn't give me as much room straddling both lines. Still behind the ambulance when it turns into nearby hospital... Disappointing


----------



## Drago (30 Sep 2012)

That's an offence - there is no exemption in S.87 of the Act that allows anyone to cross a solid white line. Naughty.


----------



## Schneil (30 Sep 2012)

trampyjoe said:


> Rain had stopped before I headed out but as I was trying out the Aldi gear I arrived at Uni soaked .. not quite the weather for winter gear yet methinks. .


 
Which aldi gear was it? Hope it wasn't the gloves, just bought a set


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (1 Oct 2012)

Hmmmmmm,start of Sunday's commute,met a boy racer down a Leytonstone backstreet and some guy texting while he was driving over Tower Bridge,as his car was almost up the pavement I did wonder the reason for this behaviour.Headwind in but greatly encouraged that I got stronger during the commute.Coming back not too bad,ruined by numerous cyclists without lights though.Guess I had a tailwind but I felt strong.This time next week I should be on a plane.


----------



## trampyjoe (1 Oct 2012)

Schneil said:


> Which aldi gear was it? Hope it wasn't the gloves, just bought a set


I didn't wear the gloves.
And I've just reread my post .. i was soaked in sweat as it wasn't raining.


----------



## Stromtrooper (1 Oct 2012)

Not too bad today. The usual short trip against the wind plus added heavy rain which naturally stopped the moment I got to work. Only idiot I had was a muppet on his moped straightening out the roundabout at work we were both going around nearly knocking me off. Caught up with him and explained what he did and that the odd life saver would help. His reply of 'oh your on a treader so didn't think you went that fast' did not help. Explained a few facts and a rough outline of his future life expectancy should his observation and death machine riding skills not improve.
Plus that he might need to have his moped looked at as a overweight 40+ year old bloke was keeping up with it without being out of breather were only doing 15mph tops!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Oct 2012)

Boiled in the bag a bit tbh. Ruddy gloomy too. But as a bog standard "I simply need to get to work" commute though, perfectly acceptable. Even Mr Open Reach managed a decent overtake for once.


----------



## Rasmus (1 Oct 2012)

A proper peloton going up Bath Street this morning. Two other cyclists!


----------



## BSRU (1 Oct 2012)

Nice ride this morning, rain had just stopped and drivers were very patient.
Apart from the biker who slowed down to tell me to use the 50 metre suicide lane on the approach to a mini-RAB instead of taking primary. Witnessed at close quarters a Focus driver drive through a red light then perform an emergency stop when they noticed the cars turning right across her path.
Then finally had the misfortune to meet a berk in a Merc, who must have felt guilty about his crap driving as he drove through a red light to avoid a conversation with me or was just demonstrating even more bad driving.


----------



## fossyant (1 Oct 2012)

Commuted to Nana's with the kids - wife staying over with her disabled mum as her dad is away for a couple of days 'rest'. Dropped kids off then set off for work.

Received a 'punishment pass' from a 4x4 Mits. LS200 pick up - Passed wide enough just after a ped island - (I was in primary), but he deliberately cut in early. I bellowed a huge "Oi", which shat the driver up as he swerved back out then braked as I gave him a stack of verbals, and passed him. He shot passed again. Guess what, caught him again in traffic and let rip ! "You were in the middle of the road" was about all he could get out.

I am afraid I "effed" rather a lot - given this guy was younger than me, I think he didn't expect the ranting looney in lycra. Must say had he said anything else I'd have dragged him out the van !


----------



## ianrauk (1 Oct 2012)

Wet commute this morning.
Nice for the bike as it had a loving 2 hour clean and fettle yesterday grrrrrrr 

Bit boil in the bag too...
But couldn't be arsed to take off the jacket.


----------



## benb (1 Oct 2012)

Drago said:


> An average ride this morning, and a decent time despite the headwind. Did spot a funny though...
> 
> Close to work there's a narrow road, and 4 huge signs declare no motor vehicles except busses. To make the point there is a car trap, a big home about 2 feet deep, wider that a car but narrow enough a bus can traverse it. Today there was a UKMail Astra van nestling nose first in the hole, driver standing on looking bemused. Serves him right in my view - if he can't see four 10 foot tall road signs then with eyesight ( or observation skills) that bad he has no place on the Queens highway.


 
It's for reasons like this that I try and carry a camera around with me at all times.


----------



## peedee (1 Oct 2012)

First contact today after 9 months of commuting, though I don't think it really counts. Dozy school run mum cuts the corner as she turns right into the road where I was. Brakes and road a bit slippery this morning so it was closer than I would have liked.

Got an 'Oi! Corner!' and a slap on her rear window for her efforts. Hopefully she won't do it again, which is all I ask.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (1 Oct 2012)

Nice dry commute in this morning, warm too so long sleeve jersey And gilet did the job. Bike felt smooth to after it also had clean and fettle yesterday.


----------



## MisterStan (1 Oct 2012)

Rain stopped before I left and started again after I'd arrive at work. Damp and cool, but a good ride in nonetheless. Got a couple of PRs on Strava too!


----------



## davefb (1 Oct 2012)

Drago said:


> An average ride this morning, and a decent time despite the headwind. Did spot a funny though...
> 
> Close to work there's a narrow road, and 4 huge signs declare no motor vehicles except busses. To make the point there is a car trap, a big home about 2 feet deep, wider that a car but narrow enough a bus can traverse it. Today there was a UKMail Astra van nestling nose first in the hole, driver standing on looking bemused. Serves him right in my view - if he can't see four 10 foot tall road signs then with eyesight ( or observation skills) that bad he has no place on the Queens highway.


 
afaik any excuse

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_Cw0QJU8ro


----------



## BSRU (1 Oct 2012)

Sort of ended up involved in some SCR with a guy on a single speed, seemed to tack umbridge at being overtaken by someone on a tourer. He overtook me at a set of lights and I had the entertaining sight of watching him spin like crazy as I freewheeled down a small drop then returned the overtaking favour .
Also upset some motorcyclist who attempted to undertake me as I approached a left turn I was taking, he had to brake fairly hard when he realised that when someone has their left arm horizontal pointing out to the side it usually means they maybe about to turn left .


----------



## BSRU (1 Oct 2012)

davefb said:


> afaik any excuse
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_Cw0QJU8ro



Shame there are not more of them about.
The must be someone in control of the bollards watching the CCTV, would be a fun job to have .


----------



## potsy (1 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Wet commute this morning.
> Nice for the bike as it had a loving 2 hour clean and fettle yesterday grrrrrrr


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Oct 2012)

****ing, *******ing ****ing **** in a **** Ford piece of **** FeckArse, in the middle of the ****ing road straddling the ****ing white line WHILST ON HER CHUFFING MOBILE PHONE, ****, wrecked my max rpm sprint to the chevron ramp on the way home. ****.

Other than that it was really rather lovely.


----------



## Hip Priest (1 Oct 2012)

Nearly knocked off tonight. Car decided to turn into my lane as I was passing, causing me to swerve. Turned to remonstrate with the driver at the next set of lights and he just sat shaking his head at me. I'd have been happy with a raised hand of apology.


----------



## Schneil (1 Oct 2012)

fossyant said:


> Received a 'punishment pass' from a 4x4 Mits. LS200 pick up -
> 
> I am afraid I "effed" rather a lot - given this guy was younger than me, I think he didn't expect the ranting looney in lycra. Must say had he said anything else I'd have dragged him out the van !


 
Gotta be careful with the L200's, they seem to attract knuckledraggers....


----------



## Stromtrooper (2 Oct 2012)

Another good ride in(eg no wind or rain or people trying to kill me) .Had the first instance of another cyclist coming the other way seeing me and then looking at her watch as I was early and normally pass in a different spot. Next thing I will be trying STrada segments. I only noticed as she was one of the LuLLy (Luscious Lycra Lady) that is on my commute route and far better to watch out for than the usual fare of yard workers in Highviz work jackets and steel toe capped boots.


----------



## fossyant (2 Oct 2012)

Wet again !! Just fitted new pads as my existing ones vanished last week. Had another 'deflation' less than half a mile from home - the dodgy Conti tube - thought it was the valve, but there was a dirty big piece of glass in the tyre. Patch now sticking as I type !


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Oct 2012)

Weird. It was chucking it down and ruddy freezing when I put the bins out at six thirty. Left at seven twenty, within five mins the sky was blue, thus sweated cobs on the way in in just a jersey and windshell. Think my tyres need pumping up though, the Plug has suddenly become comfortable which means a snakebite won't be long in coming.

Got to work to find a person of the female persuasion has attempted a takeover of the previously all male user unisex shower room. Pink running gear everywhere and a pair of tiny running shoes atop the radiator. Grrrr.


----------



## potsy (2 Oct 2012)

Got called a d-head this morning from 2 scally types walking down the road.
Reason? Because I had lights on and it was 'daylight' 
It was 7.20 and wet.


----------



## 400bhp (2 Oct 2012)

Burberry wearing?


----------



## ianrauk (2 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> Burberry wearing?


 

Potsy? Wearing Burberry? No wonder the shouted at him


----------



## 400bhp (2 Oct 2012)

@ianrauk

You've not seen his shorts then (actually no-one has)


----------



## benb (2 Oct 2012)

BSRU said:


> Shame there are not more of them about.
> The must be someone in control of the bollards watching the CCTV, would be a fun job to have .


 
I think they're just automatic on a sensor that's on the bus.


----------



## BSRU (2 Oct 2012)

benb said:


> I think they're just automatic on a sensor that's on the bus.


I thought one that was allowed through was a post van.


----------



## benb (2 Oct 2012)

BSRU said:


> I thought one that was allowed through was a post van.


 
Good point. Maybe they also have an override for other authorised vehicles.


----------



## 400bhp (2 Oct 2012)

@benb

I think the authorised vehicles have a button they press in the cab.


----------



## r80 (2 Oct 2012)

Got my bike back from the LBS today and its riding like a charm .

Also had a moment where a runner on the road (no path) moved across to overtake a bin, at the same time as I approached and a Daweoo 'Super' Carry. All four of us were side-by-side at one point. Bet it looked proper Monza '71 from in front.


----------



## potsy (2 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> Burberry wearing?


They had a certain 'look' about them, don't know if you'd describe it as Burberry though, more the hanging out of a window shouting abuse at passing cyclist type 



400bhp said:


> @ianrauk
> 
> You've not seen his shorts then (actually no-one has)


Hey!! I've worn shorts at least twice ths year


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (2 Oct 2012)

Dull, Wet and windy tonight, that is all I have to say!


----------



## potsy (2 Oct 2012)

Enjoyed the ride home, bit drizzly but nothing too bad, plenty of cars to filter past, no incidents.
Aldi Ultra Bright jersey worked well, even had a colleague comment on it's 'glare'


----------



## redcard (2 Oct 2012)

Decent commute today. Bit of a tailwind in the morning and no sign of the expected headwind on the way home. One the road for 2 and a half hours and I didn't get wet. And I was in short sleeves. Who said summer was over!


----------



## ianrauk (2 Oct 2012)

I got home just as it started to rain.... lucky....nice clean bike is nice and clean.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (2 Oct 2012)

Was expecting the worst on the return after the commute in.I felt tired before I left this morning but after ten minutes I felt more lively,so it must be a circulation problem,was dreading the Thailand tour as I felt so bad.(thinking it was going to be like this all the time).Coming back at the start I felt cold but eventually got warm and stronger/faste.Tailgated at Mile End by idiot with young kids on board and Beemer fast close passed at Stratford,reckon he was in a hurry to get home due to school tomorrow.


----------



## Schneil (2 Oct 2012)

fossyant said:


> Wet again !! Just fitted new pads as my existing ones vanished last week. Had another 'deflation' less than half a mile from home - the dodgy Conti tube - thought it was the valve, but there was a dirty big piece of glass in the tyre. Patch now sticking as I type !


 
I've had two p****res in two days. I think it's the combination of early Autumn ludge on the road and wet weather. On front and back tyres too.
What am I doing wrong? Conti Gatorskins  thought they were pretty P***re resistant


----------



## Sandra6 (3 Oct 2012)

Felt good to be back on the bike yesterday after a long, non-cycling weekend away, even if it was just for the mile or so to and from work. Managed to avoid the worst of the weather, and only encountered two idiots in a hurry. 
Not sure I'm looking forward to tonight's ride home at 8pm, this'll be my first night ride since last winter,hope it's not wet.


----------



## fossyant (3 Oct 2012)

Schneil said:


> I've had two p****res in two days. I think it's the combination of early Autumn ludge on the road and wet weather. On front and back tyres too.
> What am I doing wrong? Conti Gatorskins  thought they were pretty P***re resistant


 
Just bad luck. Lithion 2's here and had a front, rear and a dodgy valve. Never mind.


----------



## BSRU (3 Oct 2012)

Interesting weather, started off dry then got completely soaked, then my cycle gear dried out then ten minutes from work it heaved down again and I ended up completely drenched, should have worn some waterproofs really . Didn't help it was cold and windy too .


----------



## Jdratcliffe (3 Oct 2012)

had 2 car RTC and 4 very near misses and cut ups that closely resemble my worse crash to date which was a few months ago got to work stressed annoyed and knees cold and caning having not gone as fast as i wanted to (cold as it was dry and warmish i was in short bibs not my longs)


----------



## fossyant (3 Oct 2012)

Dry 

Got a cheeky roadie coming the other way shout out 'how many lights do you need ?'  He had none, the sun was low in the sky and we were riding through a heavily shaded area. I was filtering down the outside.


----------



## Christopher (3 Oct 2012)

got _soaked_ last night. This AM managed to dodge the rain. The line of taxis of the private school were back, they were proceeding in a long line on the wrong side of the road (a cul de sac I admit) to get into the schoolyard, looked like a royal procession. They at least gave me lots of room though. In future I'll go another way or go in earlier.


----------



## potsy (3 Oct 2012)

fossyant said:


> Dry
> 
> Got a cheeky roadie coming the other way shout out 'how many lights do you need ?'  He had none, the sun was low in the sky and we were riding through a heavily shaded area. I was filtering down the outside.


Traffic tonight from Stockport to Cheadle/Gatley 
Thought people couldn't afford to drive their cars no more?


----------



## campbellab (3 Oct 2012)

BSRU said:


> Apart from the biker who slowed down to tell me to use the 50 metre suicide lane on the approach to a mini-RAB instead of taking primary.


 
Marlborough road? http://goo.gl/maps/OVVjd


----------



## Leodis (3 Oct 2012)

Usual nutters on the roads making me even angry and wet.


----------



## BSRU (3 Oct 2012)

campbellab said:


> Marlborough road? http://goo.gl/maps/OVVjd


That's the one, a suicide lane that leads to lefthooksville.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Oct 2012)

Worked late tonight and came home in the dark on dry roads. OMG I'd forgotten how much fun it is to drive a fixed hard down a cone of light on (relatively) quiet roads.

I blame The Fridays.


----------



## Schneil (3 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> Traffic tonight from Stockport to Cheadle/Gatley
> Thought people couldn't afford to drive their cars no more?


 
It's been really busy on the A34 Anson Road the last few weeks. Pretty much standing traffic where the MRI is at 5:00 or even at 6:30.
People think I'm mad riding a bike in and out of Manchester in rush hour....


----------



## DCLane (3 Oct 2012)

Leeds-Dewsbury was fine, except for Beeston, when I was nearly doored. She kept opening the door, despite my yell - with a limp "oh, sorry". Then near home a young lady in a VW Beetle almost right-hooked me as she indicated and turned (at the same time) to turn into a petrol station whilst I was along-side. I just managed to stop.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (3 Oct 2012)

Ummmmm close pass in Leytonstone yet again but I knew it was coming as it's a regular blackspot,was annoyed with the driver though,such stupidity.Leytonstone backstreets were fun again on the return but im tending to avoid closspass road,more and more.

The South London boys tend to give me a rest as all my trouble comes from the East.(mainly)
Mile End,Stratford and Leytonstone.


----------



## bubbles3 (3 Oct 2012)

Everyone on here tonight seems to have had a nightmare commute today. Except for me. Got my timing right this morning and hit the trafic at its slackest, ok it was a bit of a damp morning but riding my bike is more fun than driving.
On my journey home, the sun was shining, missed the rush hour traffic and even the hills felt good.

Hope you guys have a better commute tomorrow.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (3 Oct 2012)

bubbles3 said:


> Everyone on here tonight seems to have had a nightmare commute today. Except for me. Got my timing right this morning and hit the trafic at its slackest, ok it was a bit of a damp morning but riding my bike is more fun than driving.
> On my journey home, the sun was shining, missed the rush hour traffic and even the hills felt good.
> 
> Hope you guys have a better commute tomorrow.


 
Not really too worried but this is a reason I prefer my 330am commutes,much quieter and the idiot ratio is much lower,but alas I have an 8am commute Friday,not my favourite.


----------



## BSRU (4 Oct 2012)

Some school kid at a bus stop thought it was funny to shout something at me and stick leg out as far as he could in to the road.
I doubt he would have thought so funny if he had realised it was all caught on camera.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Oct 2012)

Longs this morning. It was a bit Brrr! when I put the bins out.

Nice ride, usual close passes at high speed but that's the A281 for ya.

The low sun does make my sphincter pucker at times though, had an Audi TT squeal its tyres under braking right behind me this morning as she abandoned her ill conceived and badly executed attempted overtake.


----------



## fimm (4 Oct 2012)

Beautiful morning here in the central belt and I was out on my big bike for the long commute. Sat up and looked at the view as I rolled down the fast hill, rather then trying to hoof it down there. It was a pleasure to be out.


----------



## 400bhp (4 Oct 2012)

BSRU said:


> Some school kid at a bus stop thought it was funny to shout something at me and stick leg out as far as he could in to the road.
> *I doubt he would have thought so funny if he had realised it was all caught on camera*.


 
I think he might find it fantastic finding himself on youtube.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Oct 2012)

8 degs when I left this morning. So on with the windcheater.
10 miles in was too hot.. so off it came.
Long sleeve CC jersey was fine.
Was a nice quick ride today. Hit 40mph on a short downhill part I do. With a 16.4avg which considering the bad traffic was pretty good.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (4 Oct 2012)

Should have done an inbetweeners and shouted "Bus @ankers!" Lol


----------



## fossyant (4 Oct 2012)

Bit chilly, so out came last years Aldi windproof !! Bloody Edge 200 kept switching off despite being fully charged yesterday. Leaving it on radiator charging all day today.


----------



## BSRU (4 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> I think he might find it fantastic finding himself on youtube.


Maybe only time will tell.


----------



## potsy (4 Oct 2012)

6c when I set off today, armwarmers were most welcome  
Still seeing lots of cyclists with no front lights, though weirdly they have back ones


----------



## BSRU (4 Oct 2012)

Also had a school run mum in a rush, joining the road from the right, who could not decide if they were going to pull out on me or not, they eventually decided to but stopped halfway across the road after being Airzound'd.
They then decided to give lots of revs whilst behind me only to suddenly calm down when they realised the traffic light ahead had just turned red and their escape route was blocked.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> 8 degs when I left this morning. So on with the windcheater.
> 10 miles in was too hot.. so off it came.
> Long sleeve CC jersey was fine.
> Was a nice quick ride today. Hit 40mph on a short downhill part I do. With a 16.4avg which considering the bad traffic was pretty good.


Eight degrees. Bloody Suburban types. You have it easy. Six when I set off.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> 6c when I set off today, armwarmers were most welcome
> Still seeing lots of cyclists with no front lights, though weirdly they have back ones


Likelihood of being rammed by smidsy probably greater than a head on perhaps? Especially with low sun.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (4 Oct 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Likelihood of being rammed by smidsy probably greater than a head on perhaps? Especially with low sun.


 
No,it's the white light on the back and red light on the front I don't get,someone explain this one to me.

That's if they have any lights at all.


----------



## Stromtrooper (4 Oct 2012)

Nice and crisp on the ride in. Did catch up with a bunch on the cycle route in and wonder what the hold up was( would I risk an over take and have them stick to my back wheel and thus have to kill myself to not be overtaken) but then I spotted the lovely lady jogger and joined them to enjoy the view


----------



## Spartak (4 Oct 2012)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> No,it's the white light on the back and red light on the front I don't get,someone explain this one to me.
> 
> That's if they have any lights at all.



Saw 2 cyclists this morning, 5 am so still dark no lights !
Why ????


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (4 Oct 2012)

Spartak said:


> Saw 2 cyclists
> 
> Saw 2 cyclists this morning, 5 am so still dark no lights !
> Why ????


 
Dressed all in black also,I just don't understand it.


----------



## Stromtrooper (4 Oct 2012)

They are either idiots or have a death wish


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (4 Oct 2012)

Spartak said:


> Saw 2 cyclists
> 
> Saw 2 cyclists this morning, 5 am so still dark no lights !
> Why ????


 
Simple, they're all wearing magic jackets. A lot of people round my way seem to think you don't need lights if you're wearing a hi-viz.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (4 Oct 2012)

ABikeCam said:


> Simple, they're all wearing magic jackets. A lot of people round my way seem to think you don't need lights if you're wearing a hi-viz.


 
It's the white on the rear and red on the front that does my head in.


----------



## Stromtrooper (4 Oct 2012)

I get peeved on the way home with the ones with a weeks shopping hanging off the bars meandering all over the place


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Oct 2012)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> No,it's the *white light on the back and red light on the front* I don't get,someone explain this one to me.
> 
> That's if they have any lights at all.


day iz stooopid?


----------



## EthelF (4 Oct 2012)

Lovely bright morning. The cold air should have woken up the pedestrians, I'd have thought. But alas not the dozy woman who decided to run across the road to catch her bus. Wouldn't have been so bad had she not been pushing a pram and pulling along young son on scooter. Or had 100kg of brightly dressed & illiminated bike & rider not been bearing down on them. Just managed to swerve around them but it was too close for my liking. I hope she noticed & will pay more attention in future.

Apart from that, a lovely sunny ride, a nice change from this week's autumnal weather!


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (4 Oct 2012)

Stromtrooper said:


> I get peeved on the way home with the ones with a weeks shopping hanging off the bars meandering all over the place


 
Sorry about that,I don't own a car.(Worst kept secret of the bored.)

Funnily enough,I was carrying a bathroom cabinet on the bike through the Leytonstone backstreets yesterday,on the fixie and I still suffered the same old close pass attention.Needless to say I walked to Homebase today.


----------



## BSRU (4 Oct 2012)

I had an electric van overtake me earlier, made virtually no noise at all.


----------



## potsy (4 Oct 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Likelihood of being rammed by smidsy probably greater than a head on perhaps? Especially with low sun.


Probably right Greg, though I find people pulling out of side streets more of a problem.

Another decent ride home thru the traffic, only 1 incident of note when a pleb in a Mini decided to overtake on the brow of a hill despite me being in primary to stop this exact thing, no way he could see if anything was coming the other way 
Longley lane for the locals, just after the tip.


----------



## DCLane (4 Oct 2012)

I'm en route home, passing a few people but not over-doing it. Then I see an old lady up front seemingly pedalling slowly in a hi-viz jacket. So I pass, say "evening" with no response and head off.

10 minutes later and she comes past me uphill, still pedalling slowly. 

Only then did I notice the big 'Canyon' box behind her seatpost. She had a big electric motor in there.

Have I just been scalped by an old woman?


----------



## trampyjoe (4 Oct 2012)

Nearly had 3 head ons today. First two were on a slight incline in a 20 limit, cars parked on t'other side of road (about 100yards worth of parking) so I took primary as always. Had a car right behind me. Dozy old woman decided she didn't want to wait for the cyclist so pulled out and drove at me. Needless to say I braked hard and we both stopped. I asked her why she thought I might be in the middle of the road (really loudly so all the pedestrians and people in their gardens could hear) and she just pointed at the kerb - I think she was trying to tell me that's where I should be. Asked her again why she thought I was in the middle of the lane and she just ignored me and looked dead ahead. By this stage there was quite a croud gathering so I thought I'd get out of her way. Only to have the car behind her drive at me too! He didn't get off so lightly and I may have called him a stupid old woman. Strangely he didn't look at me either.
Third one was on the way home, in the village again (20 mph limit) road narrows and I have right of way, which never happens except for today. A nice Audi driver stopped (wait for it.. no such thing as a nice audi diver AFAIK) so I carried on into the narrowed road. He then decides he doesn't want to wait anymore and drives at me! I was so shocked by this (and the folded wheelchair in the passenger seat) that I couldn't think of anything to say when I got out of his way and was level with his window. He then said 'Sorry mate'!

And I didn't swear once.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Oct 2012)

Shouted at a red light jumper and apologised to the pedestrians (elderly couple) he bullied. Caught up with him at the next lights and he asked about eight different takes on "What ****ing business is it of yours what I do?"

Recognising a moron on a bike, rather than in a car for a change, I told him he was a ***t rider on a ***t bike (actually quite a nice Carrera but it was easy blow to land) and made my way home.


----------



## 400bhp (4 Oct 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Shouted at a red light jumper and apologised to the pedestrians (elderly couple) he bullied. Caught up with him at the next lights and he asked about eight different takes on "What ****ing business is it of yours what I do?"
> 
> Recognising a moron on a bike, rather than in a car for a change,* I told him he was a ***t rider on a ***t bike (actually quite a nice Carrera but it was easy blow to land)* and made my way home.


----------



## MichaelO (5 Oct 2012)

A week off work next week, which means doing twice as much this week . So set off from home at about 5.30 this morning - I was drenched within minutes (but at least it was warm!). Wind was mental - very strong and whipped around from head to tail wind all the way in...but it did dry my shorts & s/s shirt!

Quiet roads were ace


----------



## tadpole (5 Oct 2012)

Was forced to take super primary(wheels dead on the white line) this morning to stop a dick in a white van from over taking me and forcing me into the gutter, as I cycle down Forest road, which would be a good, if narrow road, were it not for the solid row of parked car on the right hand side. He kept flashing his lights but not his horn, which is good as I would have stopped and had a go at him. I turned right at the end and so did he; he then stopped at the shops. Why the rush if he was going to stop at the paper shop I don’t know.


----------



## fossyant (5 Oct 2012)

Wet, Dry, Wet, Dry !


----------



## 400bhp (5 Oct 2012)

The rain was lashing down when I was getting ready to go this morning-so out come the waterproofs.

Literally as I open the front door it stops!

Waterproof jacket stuffed in back pocket and rain trousers left in the garage.


----------



## BSRU (5 Oct 2012)

A driver had a "must get in front of cyclist" moment, sped past me only to realise they were speeding which caused them to slow down to 25mph and thus slowing me down. They would had arrived at the RAB earlier if they had just waited behind me.


----------



## benb (5 Oct 2012)

trampyjoe said:


> Nearly had 3 head ons today. First two were on a slight incline in a 20 limit, cars parked on t'other side of road (about 100yards worth of parking) so I took primary as always. Had a car right behind me. Dozy old woman decided she didn't want to wait for the cyclist so pulled out and drove at me. Needless to say I braked hard and we both stopped. I asked her why she thought I might be in the middle of the road (really loudly so all the pedestrians and people in their gardens could hear) and she just pointed at the kerb - I think she was trying to tell me that's where I should be. Asked her again why she thought I was in the middle of the lane and she just ignored me and looked dead ahead. By this stage there was quite a croud gathering so I thought I'd get out of her way. Only to have the car behind her drive at me too! He didn't get off so lightly and I may have called him a stupid old woman. Strangely he didn't look at me either.
> Third one was on the way home, in the village again (20 mph limit) road narrows and I have right of way, which never happens except for today. A nice Audi driver stopped (wait for it.. no such thing as a nice audi diver AFAIK) so I carried on into the narrowed road. He then decides he doesn't want to wait anymore and drives at me! I was so shocked by this (and the folded wheelchair in the passenger seat) that I couldn't think of anything to say when I got out of his way and was level with his window. He then said 'Sorry mate'!
> 
> And I didn't swear once.


 
Do you mean a bit like this:


I really should start stopping in the middle, but I bottle it!


----------



## potsy (5 Oct 2012)

fossyant said:


> Wet, Dry, Wet, Dry !


Wet, wet, wet, blow dried 
Can somebody turn the country upside down so I can have a different wind direction on the way home?


----------



## fossyant (5 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> Wet, wet, wet, blow dried
> Can somebody turn the country upside down so I can have a different wind direction on the way home?


 
I'll blame you if the wind's changed for my ride home !


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> The rain was lashing down when I was getting ready to go this morning-so out come the waterproofs.
> 
> Literally as I open the front door it stops!
> 
> Waterproof jacket stuffed in back pocket and rain trousers left in the garage.


Rain was lashing it down at 06:45. The gorgeous Carol on Breakfast telly and her sidekick on BBC SouthEast Today were promising Windaggedon. I had a second espresso, threw some 'profen down me neck. On with the waterproofs. 07:25 I left.

07:35 I began a forty minute impersonation of a packet of Uncle Ben's.


----------



## BSRU (5 Oct 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Rain was lashing it down at 06:45. The gorgeous Carol on Breakfast telly and her sidekick on BBC SouthEast Today were promising Windaggedon. I had a second espresso, threw some 'profen down me neck. On with the waterproofs. 07:25 I left.
> 
> 07:35 I began a forty minute impersonation of a packet of Uncle Ben's.


As gorgeous as Carol is I would never trust her to get the weather right, I always check RainRadar to see where the rain actually is and where it is heading.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Oct 2012)

BSRU said:


> As gorgeous as Carol is I would never trust her to get the weather right, I always check RainRadar to see where the rain actually is and where it is heading.


Is this the Rain Radar of which you speak?

If so I shall add it to the list of oracles to be consulted before dressing of a weekday morning.


----------



## MichaelO (5 Oct 2012)

BSRU said:


> As gorgeous as Carol is I would never trust her to get the weather right, I always check RainRadar to see where the rain actually is and where it is heading.


 I use XC weather (seems very reliable) and raintoday.co.uk. Will give rainradar a whirl - expect it's similar to raintoday..


----------



## BSRU (5 Oct 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Is this the Rain Radar of which you speak?
> 
> If so I shall add it to the list of oracles to be consulted before dressing of a weekday morning.


No it is raintoday.co.uk, I do not know why I call it rain radar .


----------



## addictfreak (5 Oct 2012)

Three minor incidents on my commute today, all passing far to close. The funny thing was, they were all Range Rovers! Perhaps I'm not worthy to share the road!


----------



## subaqua (5 Oct 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Is this the Rain Radar of which you speak?
> 
> If so I shall add it to the list of oracles to be consulted before dressing of a weekday morning.


 

i just look out of the window 

a rather surprising result this morning. idiot crane driver would have mown me down , had I in the words of Joris Bonson, "not had my wits about me" and moved into a safe place at the side of the road on southwark bridge heading south ( just outside the HSE ( oh the irony) .

When i caught up with himn he was winding his window down and waving- I think he is going to say " oops sorry mate my fault " which would have been fine. but no he starts a torrent of abuse about how i should have high viz on so he could see me . I point out that its not the law , but the law says he should be looking at what is ahead and driving accordingly.

he shouts some more abuse and the lights change and he drives off.

I get into the office and call the crane companies emergency number and speak to one of the senior managers who promise me he will investigate and call me back.

he did call back with a very big apology and detailed the driver training he makes his drivers attend and says it is a big no no what happened and the driver will be disciplined. I mentioned I work for a large construction company (not who though) and we talk about the industry for a few minutes and then finish the phone call.

at 15.00 i get a call from the training department asking if i have anybody who would like to go on a crane appointed persons course ( not cheap) by way of making amends for the drivers behaviour.

stunningly good result in my eyes.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Oct 2012)

subaqua said:


> i just look out of the window
> 
> .


yeahbut you're an urban and urbane sophisticate. I'm a bumpkin and can't see the 20km to know what the weather's like over there.


----------



## BentMikey (5 Oct 2012)

BSRU said:


> No it is raintoday.co.uk, I do not know why I call it rain radar .


 
Because it is representation of data from the Metoffice rain radar system?

Raintoday.co.uk is owned and run by Meteogroup, a German company that make a very good phone app called WeatherPro. Their working of raw Metoffice data is perhaps slightly better than the Metoffice's own efforts, so are my preferred source. I think it's worth paying for the annual subscription, as you get lots of radar snapshots, and the ability to see where it's just rain, or snow or hail instead.


----------



## subaqua (5 Oct 2012)

GregCollins said:


> yeahbut you're an urban and urbane sophisticate. I'm a bumpkin and can't see the 20km to know what the weather's like over there.


 
I suppose- when i lived in Wales it was easy. if it wasn't raining , it soon would be


----------



## Maz (5 Oct 2012)

My cassette managed to undo itself this morning, so I was unable to use the top gears.
Limped in to work by riding in the lower gears.


----------



## moonsafari (5 Oct 2012)

yesterday i got taken out by a coach and now have a snapped collar bone. thats it


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (5 Oct 2012)

None for ages,than five left hooks,all in a different class and severity plus the hilarious BMW overtake up the Cann Hall Road,but I caught him at the lights.Not bad for my bitrthday and last commute for a while on national left hook day,plus throw in the rain.The peds were quite well behaved today.Strangely enough after a few weeks trouble with buses,not a bean today.


----------



## gambatte (5 Oct 2012)

benb said:


> Do you mean a bit like this:
> 
> 
> I really should start stopping in the middle, but I bottle it!



I'd have called it 50/50? There was space for both of you to pull in


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (5 Oct 2012)

gambatte said:


> I'd have called it 50/50? There was space for both of you to pull in


 
Get a lot of that down the backstreets,bit of give and take so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Beebo (5 Oct 2012)

Just got in from the fIrst really horrid commute of autumn. Left a bit late, it was dark and raining the whole way and the traffic was awful.


----------



## subaqua (5 Oct 2012)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> None for ages,than five left hooks,all in a different class and severity plus the hilarious BMW overtake up the Cann Hall Road,but I caught him at the lights.Not bad for my bitrthday and last commute for a while on national left hook day,plus throw in the rain.The peds were quite well behaved today.Strangely enough after a few weeks trouble with buses,not a bean today.


 
dark blue 3 series ? he is a menace and has nearly killled kids on cary road before now. works for G4S too if thats the one.

you could have popped in for a cuppa if you were along cann hall road


----------



## trampyjoe (5 Oct 2012)

benb said:


> Do you mean a bit like this:
> 
> 
> I really should start stopping in the middle, but I bottle it!



Pretty much like that with the exception of the road being narrower and no cars on the left.
You're wise not to stop when they're doing that speed though!


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (5 Oct 2012)

subaqua said:


> dark blue 3 series ? he is a menace and has nearly killled kids on cary road before now. works for G4S too if thats the one.
> 
> you could have popped in for a cuppa if you were along cann hall road


 
I nearly popped in the gutter.TIA.I think it was dark blue,too many dodgy beemer drivers round here,could be anyone..I do remember it was sort of dark blue,I got a close look at it twice.


----------



## benb (5 Oct 2012)

gambatte said:


> I'd have called it 50/50? There was space for both of you to pull in


I prefer not to cycle in the door zone, thanks.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (6 Oct 2012)

benb said:


> I prefer not to cycle in the door zone, thanks.


 

That's told him.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Oct 2012)

I went home by train last night. Went to the pub after work, felt like bleugh all evening, couldn't face the ride home so trained it with the bike and slightly pished boss.

Don't judge me


----------



## clockhammer (6 Oct 2012)

First commute in the dark yesterday, definitely given more room by cars and lorries, hi viz vest and lights playing their part. I actually get a warm feeling when cars pass properly. 

Also my first commute on the road bike so i avoided going through the woods, whilst it is an enjoyable section it does make a 5 minute difference so made the 4.3 miles in 17 minutes in the wet.

Honestly the best way to start the day


----------



## gambatte (6 Oct 2012)

benb said:


> I prefer not to cycle in the door zone, thanks.


I meant between the cars  There were parked cars both sides, maybe he doesn't like driving in the door zone? looks like he got to the final constriction first? I meant 50/50 as to who would have any 'priority'
Someone had to stop or slow down in a gap. Ideally a driver would realise it takes a lot less effort for them to move their right foot an inch or two, than it does for a cyclist to regain 10mph of forward motion and show a bit of courtesy......
Looking at this, 'Bully' isn't the term that comes to mind.


----------



## Crosstrailer (6 Oct 2012)

Pulled out onto a roundabout today, very large and dangerous roundabout over an A road. The nearest vehicle was a motorbike a good distance away (we are talking a good 200yds at least) travelling under the speed limit. The decision to pull out wasn't even a calculated risk as the bike was so far away. As soon as I started out I heard the motorcyclist gun the throttle to catch me before I made it past the first turn off which is very wide. A few seconds later he was blasting his horn at me and as I turned to look mouthing something through his helmet. In return he got some non verbal communication and a forthright blast of anglo saxon at maximum volume.

Totally unnecessary, the roundabout was free of traffic and if he maintained speed he would have been nowhere near me. He basically just wanted to be a prat and menace a cyclist. Two weeks ago a lady cyclist was killed on the roundabout and the driver is facing charges.

I would have thought a motorcyclist would know better to be honest.


----------



## Stevie Mcluskey (7 Oct 2012)

Frost on the ground up EK but dry and bright tho' very cold so the longs were on.Beannie under the helmet kept the head and ears warm but the old snout was freezing and running like at tap after a few minutes in  Sunday morning commute for overtime is really good. Hardly a sole about at 7.30 am. and nearly all the roads to myself


----------



## Drago (7 Oct 2012)

Collect two scalps on this mornings commute. Both WWWs on new bikes with flat pedals and toe clips. One with the seat so low it looked painful. The other with the seat so high his hips were rocking like Elvis on acid.

Breezed past, offered a casual "morning" and left the for dead on my slick shod MTB commuter with my lunch a a weeks worth of uniform in the top box and a pair of 5.11 tactical patrol boots bungeed to the top while listening to The Archers omnibus on Radio 4. Easy.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (7 Oct 2012)

clockhammer said:


> First commute in the dark yesterday, definitely given more room by cars and lorries, hi viz vest and lights playing their part. I actually get a warm feeling when cars pass properly.
> 
> Also my first commute on the road bike so i avoided going through the woods, whilst it is an enjoyable section it does make a 5 minute difference so made the 4.3 miles in 17 minutes in the wet.
> 
> Honestly the best way to start the day


 
I get a warm feeling when they pass properly,3mm from my handlebars.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Oct 2012)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> I get a warm feeling when they pass properly,3mm from my handlebars.


"What's your farkin' problem, I didn't farkin' hit did I, you farker?"

I often wonder what they'd do if I pulled a pistol from my jersey and fired it, aiming a couple of cm over their heads.... and then said the same thing....


----------



## subaqua (7 Oct 2012)

GregCollins said:


> I went home by train last night. Went to the pub after work, felt like bleugh all evening, couldn't face the ride home so trained it with the bike and slightly pished boss.
> 
> Don't judge me


 
sensible actions. are you sure you played rugby?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Oct 2012)

subaqua said:


> sensible actions. are you sure you played rugby?


played, in the past tense.


----------



## benb (7 Oct 2012)

gambatte said:


> I meant between the cars  There were parked cars both sides, maybe he doesn't like driving in the door zone? looks like he got to the final constriction first? I meant 50/50 as to who would have any 'priority'
> Someone had to stop or slow down in a gap. Ideally a driver would realise it takes a lot less effort for them to move their right foot an inch or two, than it does for a cyclist to regain 10mph of forward motion and show a bit of courtesy......
> Looking at this, 'Bully' isn't the term that comes to mind.


 
Not only was I into the line of parked cars before him, but I didn't cross the central line, and he did, therefore it was my priority. Basically he didn't give a crap about me and forced his way through.


----------



## gambatte (8 Oct 2012)

benb said:


> Not only was I into the line of parked cars before him, but I didn't cross the central line, and he did, therefore it was my priority. Basically he didn't give a crap about me and forced his way through.


 
TBH I see no line of parked cars. There seem to be lots of singly parked vehicles with 20-30m gaps between, plenty of space sor either of you to slow into.... and where's the central line, neither of you crossed a 'line' as far as i can see.


----------



## 400bhp (8 Oct 2012)

This morning - the closest pass I can remember. 7 tonner nearly took me under his wheels.

Shocking - would have remembered the livery on the truck if it wasn't for a strava segment i was going for a bit further up the road-concentrating too much on that I forgot.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Oct 2012)

An easterly wind.
A streaming cold.
A large heavy messenger bag on my back.
A streaming cold.
Drizzle turning to rain over the last 7km
A streaming cold.
New pedals; an spd moment, landed in gravel, blood now running down my left leg.
A streaming cold.
Took an hour to get in going very steady.
A streaming cold.
Apart for that it was OK.


----------



## trampyjoe (8 Oct 2012)

GregCollins said:


> An easterly wind.
> A streaming cold.
> A large heavy messenger bag on my back.
> A streaming cold.
> ...


You really wanna be careful in the rain - you might catch a cold.


----------



## fossyant (8 Oct 2012)

Dry,little wind. Shame there was gridlock everywhere.  One silly pull out on my in my 'usual' place, I was doing close to 30, so just rolled up right behind the car, waited a few seconds then put up my hand "well that was worth it", got an apologetic hand wave back.


----------



## Edwards80 (8 Oct 2012)

Ride in via Salford today after escorting the wife to work.

Took the opportunity to upset Potsy by taking his strava KOM through the park. I definitely did not take a wrong turn and end up at the entrance to the childrens playground at 7:30 in the morning instead . . definitely not, don't look on my gps trace to check either, it definitely didn't happen


----------



## Darren Jeffrey (8 Oct 2012)

Had my first pu@&%$re today. Some very kind human being had left a slab of slate on the middle of the cycle pat and I failed to notice it in time as it was dark. Hit it with both wheels but thankfully only the back went. Deflated instantly :-). So it was time for my first ever innertube change. Got it out easy enough but had a wee bit bother getting the new tube to sit in right but think for my first attempt it went well. Managed to get off and on the go again in 15 minutes and new tube held all the way to work. Went to put my dust cap back on and couldn't figure out why it was letting all the air out (I know total newbie). Quick youtube video later I realise you need to screw the presta valve top so it closes it basically. All in all an interesting start to my Monday :-)


----------



## Edwards80 (8 Oct 2012)

Might be teaching granny to suck eggs but popping a bit of air into the new tube before putting it into the tyre makes it a heck of a lot easier


----------



## Darren Jeffrey (8 Oct 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> Might be teaching granny to suck eggs but popping a bit of air into the new tube before putting it into the tyre makes it a heck of a lot easier


 
Ha Ha yeah sussed that one out eventually  and will definatley remember that for future reference


----------



## ianrauk (8 Oct 2012)

Thought I would get away without it raining. So started off nice and dry. 10degs when I set off so LS shirt with a vest underneath to combat the chill. Started raining at about the 15 mile mark. But not enough to warrant stopping to put the rain jacket in.

Not soon after leaving home I had to swerve to avoid a dead badger.

Also there was a cyclist down on the A21 at Downham Cross.
Police and Paramedics in attendance so not worth stopping to see if I could be of assistance.
Hope the cyclist is ok.


----------



## dodd82 (8 Oct 2012)

I underestimated how tired I was from my ride on Saturday, so this morning was hard going.

Having only recently starting to read this forum, I wonder whether my increasing anger at motorists offering very little room when they pass might be because I now understand my rights a little more ;-)

Not looking forward to the commute home as it involves a beast of a hill, which is narrow and has no pavement - so once you're on it, you have to find the will to keep going.

Any tips on what to do when your thighs feel like they're on fire?!


----------



## potsy (8 Oct 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> Ride in via Salford today after escorting the wife to work.
> 
> Took the opportunity to upset Potsy by taking his strava KOM through the park. I definitely did not take a wrong turn and end up at the entrance to the childrens playground at 7:30 in the morning instead . . definitely not, don't look on my gps trace to check either, it definitely didn't happen



Was this you @edwards80


----------



## subaqua (8 Oct 2012)

nice ride in, I love the dark mornings along the towpath. and tower bridge looks spectacular when lit up properly in the breaking dawn


----------



## Darren Jeffrey (8 Oct 2012)

dodd82 said:


> I underestimated how tired I was from my ride on Saturday, so this morning was hard going.
> 
> Having only recently starting to read this forum, I wonder whether my increasing anger at motorists offering very little room when they pass might be because I now understand my rights a little more ;-)
> 
> ...



Tiger Balm


----------



## potsy (8 Oct 2012)

Got a SMIDSY on Saturday, turning at a junction in Timperley where I have priority, car totally ignores the give way line and pulls out right in front of me, I shout he ignores and carries on, catch him up after 300 yds and pull along side his window, apparently he didn't see me but knew what it was I wanted a chat about 

Left him sitting in the traffic and made my way down the outside


----------



## dodd82 (8 Oct 2012)

Darren Jeffrey said:


> Tiger Balm


 
Thanks - I'll give it a go!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Oct 2012)

trampyjoe said:


> You really wanna be careful in the rain - you might catch a cold.


You sound like my ma-in-law. She claims you get colds from pubs.

But to cap the morning off perfectly it transpires I forgot to being a shirt in with me this morning.

Trouser? Check.
Pants? Check.
Socks? Check.
Clean Towel? Check.
Shirt. Nope.


----------



## gambatte (8 Oct 2012)

dodd82 said:


> Thanks - I'll give it a go!


 
There's at least 2 types last time I looked. White and brown. The brown apparantly has potential for staining clothes, though I never noticed. The white doesn't, but seems to be weaker. I'd go for the brown :-)


----------



## dodd82 (8 Oct 2012)

gambatte said:


> There's at least 2 types last time I looked. White and brown. The brown apparantly has potential for staining clothes, though I never noticed. The white doesn't, but seems to be weaker. I'd go for the brown :-)


 
Stains clothes? Okay thanks for the tip! What about the gel that they offer - any idea if that's good?


----------



## Drago (8 Oct 2012)

Not a good ride in today. A journey blighted with multiple attempted me murderers. Only my extreme training, cat like reactions and ninja like 6th sense kept me alive among the Monday morning muppets.


----------



## Darren Jeffrey (8 Oct 2012)

dodd82 said:


> Stains clothes? Okay thanks for the tip! What about the gel that they offer - any idea if that's good?



In my opinion stick with the brown one. It's awesome stuff just don't get it on your work suit or anything. I tend to apply mine before bed and wear lose fitting PJ bottoms


----------



## dodd82 (8 Oct 2012)

Darren Jeffrey said:


> In my opinion stick with the brown one. It's awesome stuff just don't get it on your work suit or anything. I tend to apply mine before bed and wear lose fitting PJ bottoms


 
Thanks - so best not to apply once I'm at work, having showered?

Where do you buy it from?


----------



## Darren Jeffrey (8 Oct 2012)

Na defiantly not as it stinks. 

Boots do it. They had a 3 for 2 recently do might still be on


----------



## dodd82 (8 Oct 2012)

Darren Jeffrey said:


> Na defiantly not as it stinks.
> 
> Boots do it. They had a 3 for 2 recently do might still be on


 
Great, thanks.

Bet the wife will like this one then!


----------



## Darren Jeffrey (8 Oct 2012)

dodd82 said:


> Great, thanks.
> 
> Bet the wife will like this one then!



My wife uses fake tan on occasion and I have to suffer that so this is sweet revenge :-)


----------



## trampyjoe (8 Oct 2012)

GregCollins said:


> You sound like my ma-in-law. She claims you get colds from pubs.
> 
> But to cap the morning off perfectly it transpires I forgot to being a shirt in with me this morning.
> 
> ...


You'll catch cold from not wearing a shirt!


Sorry, I'll get me coat .. and shirt


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Oct 2012)

trampyjoe said:


> You'll catch cold from not wearing a shirt!
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'll get me coat .. and shirt


My new On-One merino jersey arrived in the post this morning.

Better than any shirt I own except the Paul Smith's and the custom made ones.


----------



## Stevie Mcluskey (8 Oct 2012)

Half day morning off today with a wee bit of business to attend to so didnt start in til about 11 am. Lovely clear day up her in Glasgow area so went for a 16 mile scenic route in to work. One close pass form a delivery lorry that drew a hand signal or two from me but to be fair guy gave a hands up out the window so took that as an apology. Didnt help the legs stop shaking tho'


----------



## gaz (8 Oct 2012)

Bit foggy on the way home. Could barely see 5m in front of me when I climbed to the top of one of the ridges on the north downs.


----------



## BentMikey (8 Oct 2012)

gaz said:


> Bit foggy on the way home. Could barely see 5m in front of me when I climbed to the top of one of the ridges on the north downs.


 
It's very foggy, isn't it?


----------



## BentMikey (8 Oct 2012)

p.s. how's that latest episode coming along? :P


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Oct 2012)

mists and mellow fruitfulness all round this evening. except for the ginger whinger in the passenger seat of the s**t brown fiat in staplefield with his shout of "get off the ****ing road!"


----------



## gaz (8 Oct 2012)

BentMikey said:


> p.s. how's that latest episode coming along? :P


Exporting right now... 10mins remaining on that, depending on how big the export file is, it will either be up tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## gambatte (8 Oct 2012)

Darren Jeffrey said:


> Na defiantly not as it stinks.


Have to say, I like the smell


----------



## fossyant (9 Oct 2012)

Lovely this morning. Sun rising, sun beams breaking through the trees and slight mist. Very little wind. Only bad point, the Garmin 200 is deffo playing up. Was on full battery, then went to 3 bars then off. Won't even stay on for more than a minute. Back to Halfords at the weekend. Lost more logged miles!


----------



## benb (9 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> This morning - the closest pass I can remember. 7 tonner nearly took me under his wheels.
> 
> Shocking - would have remembered the livery on the truck if it wasn't for a strava segment i was going for a bit further up the road-concentrating too much on that I forgot.


 
You need a camera!


----------



## 400bhp (9 Oct 2012)

benb said:


> You need a camera!


 
hmmmmmmmm


----------



## ianrauk (9 Oct 2012)

Was a nice commute this morning apart from a dozy old lady in one of those mobility scooters who decided to cross the road in front of me without even looking. Oh yes and the two RLJ's on bikes in Deptford - knobs... both of you.


----------



## Edwards80 (9 Oct 2012)

Fun ride in this morn. Barely saw a car on the leg to Salford escorting the Mrs - The waterpark was ace as all the mist was rising up off the river and lake + heavily embarassed jogger dropped a fart as I approached. Got chatting with another cyclist who was beeped at by an assclown who thought 1 and a half lanes wasn't enough space to overtake.

I also went through the park to deprive Potsy of his KOM because I am a horrible person. Managed to not end up in the playground this time  "I'm hot and bothered in the playground because of Strava, Officer"


----------



## 400bhp (9 Oct 2012)

Nice ride in through sale water park too this morning. 4 deg when I set off (although weather.com said it "felt like" 1 deg).

Had an assclown overtake me with about 50ft to a t-junction that is left turn only (30 mph, i was doing 20). Went on his inside, then surprisingly found it difficult to pedal until my right turn 20ft further down the road.


----------



## Arjimlad (9 Oct 2012)

Cycling past local school at 8.30 today, with speed humps, misparked imbeciles, pupils and pinch points galore.

Exceptionally thick Mum driving a Zafira MGIF and pulls out round me, gives me a nice wide berth  then almost crashes into 20-car stationary queue in front of us.

She is so far out on the wrong side of the road, and stopped with nowhere to go, that oncoming traffic can't get past either   .

 I happily zip past all of this muddle. 

If only people would look past the bike & consider the road ahead.

Thankfully all this happened at less than 15 mph !


----------



## fimm (9 Oct 2012)

Beautiful day here in Scotland.  A bit chilly on the way in this morning, though...  I've just been told that the trains have probelms due to a broken down train so I'm even more glad I'm on the big bike today.


----------



## Downward (9 Oct 2012)

This was Friday - So I left my wallet at work Thursday night and was working on the other site. (Spare clothes in locker in the changing room). I have begged the missus for money to borrow for Tea and cake at work as they have an event on.
After 90% of the journey to work I realise the Swipe card pass to the changing room is in my wallet 4 miles away)

No worries Security will have a spare pass - Nope they don't - The changing rooms are not used either as everyone has moved site.

Luckily a collegue is coming over 1 hour later so I call up to get her to bring my wallet.
1 hour 30 mins of sitting in the cold I meet her and can finally get changed.
Now though the pants that I putin my bag in the dark at 6.30am arn't mine - They are not even pants but my 6 year olds Pjymas which who knows why they would be in my clothes drawer !

Luckily there is a Sale on So I buy some new ones.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Oct 2012)

No commute today.
Y'day's streaming cold got the better of me and I stayed home under the duvet.


----------



## pixiepie (9 Oct 2012)

Was mild and dry this afternoon so cycled home in my work gear (shirt, trousers and brogues) rather than the usual cycling garb on my ridiculously twee city bike and was given acres of space by motorists. Don't know whether to put it down to the nice weather putting everyone in a better mood or the lack of day-glo and lycra but it was enjoyable.


----------



## Bromptonaut (9 Oct 2012)

Passing Malet St Gardens each wat daily since he summer I've noticed this odd noise. Thought it was some sort of eastern bells thing, Buddhist temple sort of thing. But apparently it's kids dragging a stick down railings. 

http://www.sponsume.com/project/public-interventions-–-art-and-technology-public-space


View: https://vimeo.com/44630039


----------



## subaqua (10 Oct 2012)

some numpty who has obviously never heard of
a) blind spots
b) the dangers of left turning lorries
c) the number of cyclist deaths at Queen st/southwark bridge/ upper thames street junction from left turning lorries.

I had stopped close enough to the rear of the lorry to stop any muppets trying to go down the miniscule gap but hadn't factored in the complete dolt factor of bunnyhopping onto the pavement to get those few metres further.

I did shout for him not to go down there but he turned round and gave a lot of abuse
nobody deserves to die, and i don't wish death upon anybody , but this fella is certainly going to meet his maker sooner than he would like methinks.

apart from that it was a lovely cool ride in.


----------



## tadpole (10 Oct 2012)

Great ride, got my bike back from welding, rebuilt it last night after cycling home on my backup £60 Tesco Special. First cycle in on a “decent bike” for three weeks. 3 minute faster, and didn’t die when a Tesco truck decided he’d waited long enough as I took primary through five pinch points, so overtook ( nice and wide I will say) but cut back in, forgetting he was towing a huge trailer, and less than a 100metres later a dick in a white A6 who saw I was ‘only a bike’ so ran the red lights to get a jump on the traffic behind me.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Oct 2012)

"move over you self-gratification artist" roared the passenger in the green transit passing the cyclist's elbow with scant mm's to spare
"Call me" said the cyclist shaking his head
off zoomed the transit so well driven it mounted the verge slightly as it entered the right hand bend, the cyclist couldn't help but notice only one brake light was working.

So he added that detail to the report he made to Operation Crackdown.


----------



## 400bhp (10 Oct 2012)

Feck me Greg - where do you live? It's very rare I've had abuse from a driver. You seem to get it a lot.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Oct 2012)

Gloriously sunny this morning, but a little chilly so had to push those pedals a little harder and faster. Managed a good speed to work today helped by a little SCR. Cracking commute - even the car drivers behaved themselves.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> Feck me Greg - where do you live? It's very rare I've had abuse from a driver. You seem to get it a lot.


 
The northern-eastern bit of West Sussex. I think it is a rural, sub- and intra-urban thing.

The A281 south of Horsham, where most conflict occurs, is a 'special' road, ridden and driven on by 'special' people. Cyclists, especially peak hour cyclists, are a relative rarity. Cyclists who hold secondary rather than gutter hug, or, God forbid, takes primary when the need arises , rarer still.

I used to think it was me and the way I ride. But I've too many colleagues who cycle to/from work (inc. one who uses an almost identical route to me) who experience the same as me, or worse - I've never had a MaccyD milkshake thrown at me on a commute, week in week out to feel that way any more.

I could change my route, and go where the hills have chevrons, but I prefer to ride in one way and home another. And I don't see why I, or anyone else, should be bullied off a particular road but a knuckle-dragging loft insulation operative in a defective vehicle.


----------



## 400bhp (10 Oct 2012)

GregCollins said:


> The northern-eastern bit of West Sussex. I think it is a rural, sub- and intra-urban thing.
> 
> The A281 south of Horsham, where most conflict occurs, is a 'special' road, ridden and driven on by 'special' people. Cyclists, especially peak hour cyclists, are a relative rarity. Cyclists who hold secondary rather than gutter hug, or, God forbid, takes primary when the need arises , rarer still.
> 
> ...


 
Completely - must get tiresome and grind you down though.

You have my admiration. I would have resorted to another route by now I guess.


----------



## BSRU (10 Oct 2012)

First opportunity to ride the road bike for a couple of weeks and how much more fun I had .
Need to make the most of it as it will soon be serviced, and for various reasons, stored for the winter being replaced by the bike equipped with ice tyres.


----------



## benb (10 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Gloriously sunny this morning, but a little chilly so had to push those pedals a little harder and faster. Managed a good speed to work today helped by a little SCR. Cracking commute - even the car drivers behaved themselves.


 
I like the cold. The cold is just nature's way of saying "cycle faster"


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (10 Oct 2012)

Greg, you really are a Taliban Wheeler. Get a grip mate.


----------



## J.Primus (10 Oct 2012)

Going home would have been fairly uneventful if it wasn't for the fact that my sister had forgotten her bike lock combination and couldn't get her bike out of the lock up to cycle to work this morning.
As a result I had to cycle right past my house, up through Hackney and then to where she lives in Clapton all whilst riding a fairly flash looking bike whilst looking scruffy with a pair of bolt-cutters sticking out of my rucksack. 
How the police didn't pull me over I'll never know...


----------



## Beebo (11 Oct 2012)

I worked late last night an drode home at 11.30pm, London at that time is a great place to ride. This morning I got stuck behind a tar lorry at the lights and almost choked to death!


----------



## dodd82 (11 Oct 2012)

Had a nice ride in this morning - went for all road so that I could stop at Tesco for my lunch :-)

There are a lot of instances where a vehicle would be regarded as too close, but I think it's just one of those things - not worth stressing about.

My only frustration is having to stop twice to sort out my Magicshine light - those o-rings are a pretty average idea


----------



## gambatte (11 Oct 2012)

Cage today
Reminded me *SO MUCH* why I like the bike.
I really dislike driving.


----------



## dodd82 (11 Oct 2012)

Have people on here seen the weather forecast?

Gulp.


----------



## fossyant (11 Oct 2012)

dodd82 said:


> Have people on here seen the weather forecast?
> 
> Gulp.


 
Yes, I was hoping it was a lie, and that I could get back home at lunch (1/2 day) but it's now hissing down. Grrr


----------



## 400bhp (11 Oct 2012)

Could have strangled the cyclist that decided to RLJ onto the A34 at what felt like he passed within 10cm

Too many lights down the A34 to catch the nobber.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (11 Oct 2012)

dodd82 said:


> Had a nice ride in this morning - went for all road so that I could stop at Tesco for my lunch :-)
> 
> There are a lot of instances where a vehicle would be regarded as too close, but I think it's just one of those things - not worth stressing about.
> 
> My only frustration is having to stop twice to sort out my Magicshine light - those o-rings are a pretty average idea



I wrap some old inner tube round my handle bars then put the magicshine on and the o rings, they grip to the inner tube, the o rings need to be stretched well so there tight, I've had no problems last winter with movement since I did that.


----------



## dodd82 (11 Oct 2012)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> I wrap some old inner tube round my handle bars then put the magicshine


 
Thanks - someone else suggested that too.

Is that to stop it slipping?


----------



## Stromtrooper (11 Oct 2012)

First commute by bike after a week of using the motorbike while on shift. Still got the same amount of idiots trying to pull out on me though but at least no one did a dodgy overtake on me! 

And I got just as wet

Hmmm, now I am trying to work out why I took the motorbike I rather than the treader, oh that was it - the head wind / torrential rain


----------



## Beebo (11 Oct 2012)

i've just remembered what I saw on Tuesday night. Going through Greenwich I saw an old guy, riding no hands with a dog howling as it sat in a crate strapped to the rear rack. All very odd.


----------



## potsy (11 Oct 2012)

I had a ninja cyclist riding the wrong way down the road this morning, I was in the on road cycle lane and so was he


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Oct 2012)

Emailed local HGV company today..
"We're exhorted to complain about bad driving by professionals all the time by those little labels on the back of vehicles. I'd like to offer some praise. I was cycling to work up the road from Iron Acton to Cromhall at about 8.15 yesterday morning, and no less than three of your HGVs exhibited exemplary patience & consideration in overtaking me. There was one which had to wait a little while before safely passing, and he was exceptionally patient whilst I pedalled as hard as I possibly could to minimise the delay. All 3 passed me with oodles of space too. I wish all local HGV drivers were as safe, considerate and courteous to more vulnerable road users as yours, and would like to express my sincere thanks."


----------



## tadpole (12 Oct 2012)

Watched an unlit cyclist on a beat up road bike, pull out in front of a Range Rover at a roundabout, then jump the red light as traffic was crossing in front of him. I stopped that the roundabout and the lights and still scalped him going uphill a couple of hundred yards later, I called a cheery ‘good morning’ as I passed him, and he looked at my WDS BSO and sneered at me. I actually laughed out loud. It was a fun ride to work.


----------



## martint235 (12 Oct 2012)

Apologies to people on Facebook who've already seen this but last night was cycling home in the rain. Coming up to some traffic lights about 3 cars back as the light turned green. Car in front of me sped up a little so I kept pace. The car in front of him must not have been so quick so he braked suddenly. I braked but not enough, just scraped by and hit the rear left wing of his car with the outside of my hand on the bars. No damage, no scratch or anything. Window winds down:

"What the f**k do you think you're doing?"
"Yeah. I'm sorry. It was only my hand though, don't worry, no damage".
"F***ing cyclists. Touch my f***ing car again and I'll have you"
*Sound of unclipping of foot* "Look I've apologised. If you want to take things further, get out of your f***ing car and we'll talk about it"
*Sound of window gliding upwards*

I share on here cos I was still annoyed about it this morning and so some passes that maybe weren't so close as to normally bother me got a bit of a ticking off.


----------



## dodd82 (12 Oct 2012)

Good journey home in the rain last night - quite considerate drivers even though the wind was making it hard for me.

Saw my first RLJ on my commute - he jumped three sets of red lights but I pretty much maintained distance from him, despite stopping. Made me feel like I might not be a total amateur in the pace stakes!


----------



## J.Primus (12 Oct 2012)

Not the best journey in this morning, watched on cyclist RLJ on a pelican crossing and just miss a lady pushing a pram. Watched another undertake a lorry with railings on the left. Then to top it all I had a ped who seems to think that if you can see a zebra crossing then where you're stood magically turns into one! He jumps in front of me with no warning about 3 metres from the crossing and starts shouting and waving his arms. I nearly pulled over to explain how zebra crossings work but thought better of it and just went to work.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (12 Oct 2012)

Sideswiped by an idiot driver who thought they could overtake me despite there only being five car lengths between me and the two cars stopped at a red light, and me being in primary to stop such a manoeuvre. If I hadn't have been on the ball they would have taken me out easily. Mind you, that was balanced out by a couple of really good drivers who didn't do unsafe overtakes, which goes to show some people know how to drive safely in the rain.

First day this week I've been happy to get to work, so every cloud and all that


----------



## Maz (12 Oct 2012)

I seldom get the opportunity to speak with any cyclists on my commute. Today, however, I was at the lights chatting with a nice fella on a MTB. Made such a pleasant change.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Oct 2012)

Brrrr.
Wheeze.
Cough.
Snort.
Cough.

was pretty much it. But what matters is that I did it.


----------



## Stevie Mcluskey (12 Oct 2012)

Not today but yesterdays. First near miss since starting back again in May. Coming downhill on road with bend that i travel every morning so know ther are a couple of roads off to the left with giveways that are a bit dodgy. Heading towards one covering the brakes. Good lady in VW polo makes eye contact with me from about 20 yards away and then decides to pull out right in front of me  . Nowhere to go , brakes on but wet road back end all over the place and sure i was going down. Was heading straight for back end of her car but lucky it was early in the morning and nothing coming the other way got round her outside but handle bars clipped the back end of the hatch back bit. Thing was she pulled out and immediately slowed down with out indicating to turn hard left again to take her kid into school. Was going to stop and ask what the hell she thought she was doing but didnt want to be having her wee one upset. On the plus side guy in car behind stopped with me at next set of put the window down an shouted over i done well to keep upright as he was sure i was hitting the car and said he couldnt believe that she had pulled out. So quite chuffed with my avoidance skills . Legs were shaking a bit for a while tho'


----------



## Downward (12 Oct 2012)

I got called a C word today twice - 1st time ever I have had an arguement on a driver. I told him he shouldn't be driving if he gets that angry about being slowed down. Time for my Camera to come back I think.


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Oct 2012)

Stevie Mcluskey said:


> So quite chuffed with my avoidance skills . Legs were shaking a bit for a while tho'


 
Owee - glad you are OK. Does her husband know she drives like that ?


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (12 Oct 2012)

It's a shame we are sometimes subjected to people's anger. Or idiotic actions whilst out on the road. It can really get to you and ruin your ride. But we should reflect on the majority of good rides we have. I know sometimes that's hard. But brothers if we are to make headway in society we must progress with Calm, Utmost respect, Night vision clothing, Ten sets of lights, Single file riding. And always do as you would be done by. If given helpfull instruction from the driving messiahs, then repeat unto them.....


----------



## Drago (13 Oct 2012)

Cold ride in but don't mind that. Feel a bit dizzy and nauseous. Not sure whether to gut it out, or ride back home now while I'm still up to it. Ill see how it goes.


----------



## Drago (14 Oct 2012)

Update - did bail out of work early. Felt torrid and would've been a danger to myself and the public.

A very slow ride home and straight to bed.

Feel horrible and dizzy. I'm fine laying down but up and it feels right queasy. Docs tomorrow if no better, though docs is in the next village and ill have to ride there


----------



## Spartak (14 Oct 2012)

It was bl##dy freezing this morning & only had track mitts on ! Had to stop twice to attempt to bring some feeling back into my fingers ! Apart from that it was a lovely ride with a cracking sunrise :-)


----------



## DCLane (15 Oct 2012)

Ride was fine starting out, on the Lethal Impact bike. 2 miles in, downhill and everything goes all wobbly ... the front wheel's loose 

Slowly everything stops safely, but I've no adjustable with me so it's hand-tightened and I take the rest of the ride slowly.


----------



## 400bhp (15 Oct 2012)

DCLane said:


> Ride was fine starting out, on the Lethal Impact bike. 2 miles in, downhill and everything goes all wobbly ... the front wheel's loose
> 
> Slowly everything stops safely, but I've no adjustable with me so it's hand-tightened and I take the rest of the ride slowly.


 
I've probably got a spare qr skewer if you want it?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Oct 2012)

This morning I noticed I was being followed by the same Pinarello I was following a few days ago, I was on my single-speed but still put in a fairly decent show of ambivalence while keeping a reasonable pace... at least I did until my left foot unclipped well ahead of schedule 

I'm fairly sure said Pinarello had no idea I even existed


----------



## mangid (15 Oct 2012)

DCLane said:


> Ride was fine starting out, on the Lethal Impact bike. 2 miles in, downhill and everything goes all wobbly ... the front wheel's loose
> 
> Slowly everything stops safely, but I've no adjustable with me so it's hand-tightened and I take the rest of the ride slowly.


 
You need one of these on your keyring, never leave home without it


----------



## DCLane (15 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> I've probably got a spare qr skewer if you want it?


 
Thanks - it's the old bike so needs an adjustable rather than QR. I'll pick up one later.


----------



## BentMikey (15 Oct 2012)

Wingnuts? Who remembers those?


----------



## martint235 (15 Oct 2012)

Full finger gloves and a jacket out for the first time this autumn. I'm starting to think that the move to a saddlebag from a rucksack also increases the feeling of cold.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Oct 2012)

Proper Brrrr.
Standard issue Monday drivers a go-go, one of the other cycle commuters was effing and jeffing when he go it, I had two stoopidly close passes from a Range Rover and a Corsa which for a Monday ain't bad.
I probably owe an apology to the chap on the mountain bike that I passed whilst he was crawling up one of the hills, my cheery 'morning' clearly made him jump.
Road works at the work end of the ride almost gone.
And I've got my own legs back and no coughing and excess snotting.

So. All-in-all, a good 'un.


----------



## Lee_M (15 Oct 2012)

full winter gear for first time today - nice and toasty, but the BSO feels really lumpy and hard work

and why is everyone so bloody miserable, if I say hi people look at me like i'm weird, then get into the changing rooms at work and its like a morgue.

Youve ridden in to work, your endorphins are shooting around, and you havent had to be on the tube, why so miserable?


----------



## 400bhp (15 Oct 2012)

It's properly dark now on most of the commute to work (7 am start). 2 or 3 cyclists without lights. Crazy.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Oct 2012)

Knee warmers & long finger gloves on for the first time since earlier this year.
But.. was only 5deg when I left this morning so not too bad.


----------



## Nortones2 (15 Oct 2012)

BentMikey said:


> Wingnuts? Who remembers those?


I remember them! Especially on a borrowed WW2 folding para bike. Wing nut is in the top tube. Lasting impression left.


----------



## dodd82 (15 Oct 2012)

Really enjoyed this morning. My legs were tired after a longish ride on Saturday and football yesterday, but it was better than I'd anticipated. The usual close passes etc. but all in all it was a lovely ride, and I didn't feel tired at the end of it, so must be getting fitter 

Saw a couple of cyclists heading in the opposite direction - no response to my gesture of hello


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (15 Oct 2012)

Full fingered gloves out today to, not a bad ride in for a Monday!


----------



## J.Primus (15 Oct 2012)

Enjoyed the cold weather this morning, first time I've been able to wear my hoodie without getting too warm on the way in. That said I love cold weather so I would say that.
Traffic was a complete nightmare, had to do some extremely unothodox weaving though Moorgate as traffic was at a complete standstill with people straddling lanes and buses across all of them in some cases!
And my bell broke, I swear Evans only fit things on a new bicycle if it's guaranteed to break in the first 6 months.


----------



## dodd82 (15 Oct 2012)

[QUOTE 2099089, member: 1314"]Made a regular I race occasionally eat dirt – he called me short and fat a few weeks ago, but I scalped him at Balham. [/quote]

Does it make me naive that I am shocked by this?


----------



## ianrauk (15 Oct 2012)

dodd82 said:


> Does it make me naive that I am shocked by this?


 

Yes, CoG is short and fat... so don't worry about it.


----------



## Lee_M (15 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> It's properly dark now on most of the commute to work (7 am start). 2 or 3 cyclists without lights. Crazy.


 
i stay in bed until I can see daylight through the windows!


----------



## BentMikey (15 Oct 2012)

[QUOTE 2099089, member: 1314"]Good ride in today – got my mojo back. Made a regular I race occasionally eat dirt – he called me short and fat a few weeks ago, but I scalped him at Balham. Very little traffic, zoomed in. I like the crisp early mornings. Lights need new batteries, though. Bike needs a wash. Blackfriars bridge vista at 7.40-ish looks a marvel as the cold light rises.[/quote]

Dude, how can you lose your mojo? Srsly, you are pure MoJo, through and through. But also short and fat. :P


----------



## dodd82 (15 Oct 2012)

I just didn't realise cyclists abused each other for no apparent reason!

Nothing wrong with a bit of a competitive streak I guess, though on my bike I am not particularly competitive - partly because I'm new to it, with a second hand hybrid bike... so I won't be winning many races


----------



## fimm (15 Oct 2012)

A piece of road just near where I live has been resurfaced and today is the first weekday it have been open - so this evening I will have the pleasure of cycling over delightfully smooth tarmac where there used to be a truely horrible road surface.


----------



## Christopher (15 Oct 2012)

Bit cold this morning. Had to adjust clips before even getting to the end of my road. Ordinary commute except for a nasty 2-car RTA on an A6 roundabout I go past - looked like someone pulled out in front of someone else. Right mess - think both cars written off but no-one hurt.


----------



## GrasB (15 Oct 2012)

dodd82 said:


> Nothing wrong with a bit of a competitive streak I guess, though on my bike I am not particularly competitive - partly because I'm new to it, with a second hand hybrid bike... so I won't be winning many races


Well if that you on the trike you may do well to drop a bit of cargo


----------



## dodd82 (15 Oct 2012)

GrasB said:


> Well if that you on the trike you may do well to drop a bit of cargo


 
It's my packed lunch mate, so I don't have any choice but to carry it I'm afraid


----------



## GrasB (15 Oct 2012)

dodd82 said:


> It's my packed lunch mate, so I don't have any choice but to carry it I'm afraid


May I suggest you look into low-bulk high calorie foods


----------



## MichaelO (15 Oct 2012)

Chilly at 6am this morning - but a beautiful sunrise creeping over Tower Bridge at about 7.20! May have to lose a layer on the way home!


----------



## benb (15 Oct 2012)

Quite nippy on the way in this morning, but I like the cold.
Did get this idiot thrashing it through a red at a pedestrian crossing. Didn't get the reg unfortunately.


----------



## BSRU (16 Oct 2012)

Lots of wet leaves on wet roads this morning.


----------



## martint235 (16 Oct 2012)

Back to summer kit this morning. A relatively stress free commute but with a nasty headwind.


----------



## mangid (16 Oct 2012)

[QUOTE 2101100, member: 1314"]Left in the dark, arrived in the dark. Winter has arrived.[/quote]

Indeed the joys of flint ripping into tyre, loud rush of 120PSi air rushing out, followed by repairing puncture in the dark and wet. At least the wet allows you to identify the location of the puncture more quickly.

Skiddy but more resilient GatorSkins on the way to replace secure Pro 4's .


----------



## ianrauk (16 Oct 2012)

Was 8deg's when I left this morning. So a bit warmer then yesterday.
It was peeing down with rain all through the night so thought I would be in for a wet commute. But was dry when I got up. Nice blue sky when I left.

Saw a Cycling RLJ'r get pulled up by the fuzz in Catford.... serves him right. The dope overtook the fuzzy car to RLJ....


----------



## J.Primus (16 Oct 2012)

Headwind was grim this morning, and I've just found out that the roadworks on Moorgate that are giving me grief are going to stay until mid November. Other than that a nice trip in, didn't see any dodgy driving/cycling which is always nice!


----------



## 400bhp (16 Oct 2012)

martint235 said:


> *Back to summer kit this morning*. A relatively stress free commute but with a nasty headwind.


 
Whaaaattttttttt


----------



## ianrauk (16 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> Whaaaattttttttt


 

Nice and sunny and mild in Londontahn this morning


----------



## J.Primus (16 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Nice and sunny and mild in Londontahn this morning


 He speaks the truth, I was regretting putting a hoodie over my t-shirt 5m in.


----------



## benb (16 Oct 2012)

Yep, shorts and fingerless gloves this morning, although still kept with the long sleeved top.
Lovely and sunny, and I felt the urge to go through the park for the autumn colours, even though it's 10 minutes slower.


----------



## potsy (16 Oct 2012)

Puncture only 1 mile into the commute, then nearly got taken out by a moron who came straight off the pavement onto the road right beside me, left him in no doubt as to what I thought of his riding style


----------



## martint235 (16 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> Whaaaattttttttt


 I've figured that if it's dry, summer kit is out from 7C and above.


----------



## 400bhp (16 Oct 2012)

You're braver than me martin235. My summer kit is now at the back of the wardrobe, never to be seen again until May 2013.


----------



## martint235 (16 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> You're braver than me martin235. My summer kit is now at the back of the wardrobe, never to be seen again until May 2013.


 Ah my summer kit never leaves. Winter kit is summer kit with a jacket and long finger gloves. If it's really cold I'll put some longs over my summer shorts.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (16 Oct 2012)

Still hand fingered gloves on this morning, I switch to mits for the return journey. Raining when I left last night, put my waterproofs on and it then stopped so proceeded to remove waterproofs arghhh! I will not be using my waterproofs until it's torrential or freezing!


----------



## 400bhp (16 Oct 2012)

martint235 said:


> Ah my summer kit never leaves. Winter kit is summer kit with a jacket and long finger gloves. If it's really cold I'll put some longs over my summer shorts.


 
Joking aside it broadly is for me. Long running trousers go over the shorts and full finger gloves go under padded mitts. The summer jerseys though go in the cupboard. I prefer to use base layers underneath the winter jacket/tops.


----------



## fossyant (16 Oct 2012)

I have warm summer, cold summer, autumn, winter, and flipping cold winter clothing. Too much kit


----------



## Nocode (16 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Saw a Cycling RLJ'r get pulled up by the fuzz in Catford.... serves him right. The dope overtook the fuzzy car to RLJ....


Lol, oh dear that isn't good.

I know RLJ is against the law fullstop - but do others do so when it's safe (i.e. traffic not joining at traffic lights from other directions, for example a pedestrian crossing where there's clearly no pedestrians crossing etc)?

I find there's such variability in traffic lights/junctions that cyclists RLJ at. Some will stop at every red light irregardless, others go through lights where there may be traffic joining from the right only, others crazilly go across cross-road junctions, or push right out onto the edge of the yellow box looking for a gap!


----------



## Stromtrooper (16 Oct 2012)

Nice commute in today. No idiots in cages or stealth cyclists intent on killing me. Just a crisp 19 mph headwind 

Though I do get it as a tail wind tonight 
Just have to get another pedal as my left ones creak is driving me mad


----------



## trampyjoe (16 Oct 2012)

Nocode said:


> I know RLJ is against the law fullstop - but do others do so when it's safe


No, it is against the law.


----------



## potsy (16 Oct 2012)

fossyant said:


> I have warm summer, cold summer, autumn, winter, and flipping cold winter clothing. Too much kit


3/4 of my wardrobe is taken up with cycling gear now, used to be golf stuff, that's all been binned 

Tomorrow is looking wet early and nice by lunch time so it's clothing for every occasion in the paniers.


----------



## dave r (16 Oct 2012)

A slightly different commute his morning, I had to drop the car in for service on the way in and collect it on the way home, bike in car, drive to garage, bike out of car hand keys in and cycle to work, repeated in reverse on the way home, gave me a slightly longer commute, it was also the first dark commute of this winter, I'm sure first of many.


----------



## martint235 (17 Oct 2012)

Horrendous traffic this morning because of an accident, wet and a headwind!!!


----------



## Beebo (17 Oct 2012)

first visit from the fairy in months this morning. Never a nice thing to have to fix a puncture especially when its cold and damp. I'm sure everyone does it already but just in case people don't, always run your fingers inside the tyre as well as the outside. i found a large flint embedded inside which would have caused a second puncture 10 minutes later.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Oct 2012)

Puncture for me also this morning. But noticed it before I left the house. All fixed within 5 minutes. 
Was howling a rainy gale when I woke up. Nasty outside. Buy heavens above if it didn't stop raining by the time I left. Second time this has happened this week. Was still blustery and very wet, mucky roads and not helped by spray from lorries and 4x4's. Very filthy bike....


----------



## 400bhp (17 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> 3/4 of my wardrobe is taken up with cycling gear now, used to be golf stuff, that's all been binned
> 
> Tomorrow is looking wet early and nice by lunch time so it's clothing for every occasion in the paniers.


 
Golf stuff..

:thud:


----------



## 400bhp (17 Oct 2012)

Set off 20 mins late (7:20am), boy what a difference the traffic density is. I'm glad it was a one off. The cars slow me down 

Had some pleb try and overtake me outside St Peters Square in the centre of Manchester, within 20 yards of a crossing. Pointless.


----------



## martint235 (17 Oct 2012)

martint235 said:


> Horrendous traffic this morning because of an accident, wet and a headwind!!!


Return home was bathed in sunshine and hardly any traffic as I was against the flow


----------



## J.Primus (17 Oct 2012)

Traffic was as stationary as usual today but much easier to weave through. Also recent pants weather seems to be chipping away at the fair weather cyclists which meant I got my favourite spot back in the lock up at work


----------



## BSRU (17 Oct 2012)

Had a cyclist try and get a free ride up a drag into the headwind this morning.
I think he mistook my high cadence as meaning I was putting in lots of effort.
As soon as the road flattened out, despite not feeling great with a head cold, put it on a big chain ring and sprinted away, surprisingly easily


----------



## benb (17 Oct 2012)

I was really grumpy this morning after a rather poor nights sleep (thanks baby!) but there's nothing like a nice bike ride in to cheer you up before work.


----------



## benb (17 Oct 2012)

trampyjoe said:


> No, it is against the law.


 
Do you also only enter ASZs from the feeder lane, which is equally against the law? Just wondering. (I don't RLJ BTW)


----------



## EthelF (17 Oct 2012)

[QUOTE 2102837, member: 1314"]Everyone in Tooting is a nutter. May change my route home and turn off at Clapham South, south of Wandsworth, down to Plough Lane for a bit.[/quote]
Beware Burntwood Lane in that case. Dangerously crap cycle lanes. And it's full of nutters!


----------



## Stromtrooper (17 Oct 2012)

managed to avoid the rain this morning and only just missed the idiot cycling down the pavement outside the house as I pushed the bike out of the gate. No street lights on this side on a black bike with no lights, wearing dark clothing, carrier bag hanging off the handle bars, phone in one hand fag in the other.

He was doing a good speed as well. Only spotted him as I looked to see the best gap in all the parked cages to get on the road.

Startled him enough for him to wobble enough to clout his carrier bag on a garden wall resulting in the sound of a flask breaking. Might make him think why I was lit up like a Christmas tree


----------



## gambatte (17 Oct 2012)

Stromtrooper said:


> managed to avoid the rain this morning and only just missed the idiot cycling down the pavement outside the house as I pushed the bike out of the gate. No street lights on this side on a black bike with no lights, wearing dark clothing, carrier bag hanging off the handle bars, phone in one hand fag in the other.
> 
> He was doing a good speed as well. Only spotted him as I looked to see the best gap in all the parked cages to get on the road.
> 
> Startled him enough for him to wobble enough to clout his carrier bag on a garden wall resulting in the sound of a flask breaking. Might make him think why I was lit up like a Christmas tree


 
I hear they do say that it's a few times more dangerous, riding on the road than it is on the pavement. This is of course exacerbated if you ride like a tit


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Oct 2012)

Wonderful, textbook, more-than-a-metre, straddling the white line overtake from a Civic this morning. I was delighted.












Shame the driver of the Range Rover coming the other way didn't agree. BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep!


----------



## potsy (17 Oct 2012)

Took the Tricross today and came home via the Trans penine trail, really enjoyed it as I haven't been using that route nearly enough this year.
Might do it for the rest of the week now


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (17 Oct 2012)

Felt bloody windy tonight!


----------



## ianrauk (17 Oct 2012)

Just walked through the door after my commute when it started heaving down... lucky me...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Oct 2012)

First visitation, rear wheel, 2km into commute. Just as I got the tube out a squall hit.
Second visitation about 10km later. Front wheel. It was already pouring so what the heck. But no, my second spare tube has a valve which is too short for the new deep v rim. Donner und blitzen or something. Thank goodness, or somesuch, for self adhesive patches.

The new rims are a handful in cross winds too. We live and learn.


----------



## addictfreak (17 Oct 2012)

Great conditions for this mornings commute. Decided to try and reclaim a KOM segment on strava, was gutted to miss it by 1 second!

http://app.strava.com/rides/25302644#452001245


----------



## Nocode (18 Oct 2012)

Was raining when I left home but eased-up 10-15 mins into my commute. Very wet roads leading to a wet arse makes me think I'll be purchasing some Crud Racers today!

Oh, and those overshoes I purchased from Wiggle can't come soon enough. Good job I packed a spare pair of socks


----------



## trampyjoe (18 Oct 2012)

benb said:


> Do you also only enter ASZs from the feeder lane, which is equally against the law? Just wondering. (I don't RLJ BTW)


Ironic isn't it.

But I tend not to use them unless turning right. Too many twats round these parts who aren't used to bikes being off the pavements.


----------



## 400bhp (18 Oct 2012)

Took the hybrid and came in to work along the canal.

I needed it - always good to mix things up.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Oct 2012)

Once again, it was raining when I got up but stopped by the time I left home.
The roads are friggin filthy.

Anyway..had a nice fast ride in today helped by some friendly SCR down the A21 with a couple of regulars Tattoo Man and Sweaty Man...these guys are quick.


----------



## BSRU (18 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Once again, it was raining when I got up but stopped by the time I left home.
> The roads are friggin filthy.


I had a deja vu feeling this morning as again the rain had gone but the roads were very wet, especially out in the countryside.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Oct 2012)

close, as in "FFS" close, pass from Polo followed by chummy in the white transit tailgating it, which passed so close his door mirror brushed my arm and I could smell his passenger's BO from the open window.


----------



## potsy (18 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> Took the hybrid and came in to work along the canal.
> 
> I needed it - always good to mix things up.


Saving your legs for something mate? 
I enjoyed the river route home so much I decided to go that way in today, 1st time I've been down there In the dark, big light was excellent


----------



## Robson3022 (18 Oct 2012)

Got very wet without it even raining some of the puddles on the back road I use were huge!!!! Absolutely loved the conditions this morning though!!!


----------



## J.Primus (18 Oct 2012)

No traffic and no rain this morning! My legs are absolutely knackered though as I've just got Strava and nailed it from the Docklands to Highbury last night unfortuantely it had an error and deleted the trip


----------



## BentMikey (18 Oct 2012)

martint235 said:


> Horrendous traffic this morning because of a collision an accident, wet and a headwind!!!


 
FTFY.


----------



## Beebo (18 Oct 2012)

I saw some very commendable driving from a cement mixer lorry tjis morning, the driver somehow managed to avoid crushing a cyclist who went up the inside of the mixer whilst it was clearly indicating to turn left. The cyclist seemed completely oblivious to the whole situation. I tried to catch the lorry so I could say well done to the driver but I got stuck at some lights. I think its good for other cyclists to acknowledge these sorts of incidents and say well done to the drivers, I didnt get the company name otherwise I would send them an email.


----------



## Arjimlad (18 Oct 2012)

GregCollins said:


> close, as in "FFS" close, pass from Polo followed by chummy in the white transit tailgating it, which passed so close his door mirror brushed my arm and I could smell his passenger's BO from the open window.


 Times like this I regret being clipped in...glad you are OK though.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (18 Oct 2012)

Beebo said:


> I saw some very commendable driving from a cement mixer lorry tjis morning, the driver somehow managed to avoid crushing a cyclist who went up the inside of the mixer whilst it was clearly indicating to turn left. The cyclist seemed completely oblivious to the whole situation. I tried to catch the lorry so I could say well done to the driver but I got stuck at some lights. I think its good for other cyclists to acknowledge these sorts of incidents and say well done to the drivers, I didnt get the company name otherwise I would send them an email.



You should of had a word with the cyclist before he or she ends up as another statistic.


----------



## Beebo (18 Oct 2012)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> You should of had a word with the cyclist before he or she ends up as another statistic.


I would have if I was going his way. The cyclist when straight on, I was going left with the lorry.


----------



## headcoat (18 Oct 2012)

Yesterday, I heard a noise from my back wheel, looked down and saw the dreaded twig sticking out. Decided to ride on and hope it lasted the next 4 miles, 2 miles later......my front tyre went down! Decided to walk the last 2 miles rather than fix it!

Damn the hedge cutting season!


----------



## MrSweary (18 Oct 2012)

Had a bit of a barney with a exec car driver in a big silver Mercedes on the way home the other night - he came within inches and seemed to be trying to nudge me over but as I had nowhere to go I just sat tight and did the atheist prayer. Caught up with him at the next lights and asked him (politely) to give cyclists more space - he responded by turning the air blue with abuse (the usual roadtaxbloodycyclistihaveasmallpenis routine)which provoked the inner Sweary in me. Had a good, explicit rant at him which I carried on at the next lights. By the next set of lights he had wound his window up and was avoiding eye contact. Ooops.

Anyway I got a flat about a mile on so I guess karma is telling me to calm down - fixed flat with relative ease (!) and then found out my pump was borked. Walked about a mile before i was able to flag someone down and borrow a pump. Thank feck it wasn't raining.

Anyway, feel bad about losing my temper now... he obviously has it in for cyclists anyway but I should have kept the inner Sweary in check..


----------



## MisterStan (18 Oct 2012)

Pretty uneventful commute aside from being left hooked by a red van - he was crossing over the cycle lane i was in and didn't check his mirrors - certainly heard me banging on his rear panel though and then gave me a sheepish look.


----------



## BSRU (18 Oct 2012)

It's that time of year again when it becomes obvious that too many cars either have a headlight not working or a headlight so misaligned it is beaming all the oncoming traffic.


----------



## trampyjoe (18 Oct 2012)

Usual commute this morning and qfternoon eith one noticable exception... Mr 'I'm a cyclist too'. Yeah? Well guess what pal using your car to push past me when it is my right of way AND I AM TURNING RIGHT ACROSS YOUR BONNET isn't on. Hope i broke your wing mirror.

You have a stupid looking dog too.


----------



## J.Primus (18 Oct 2012)

trampyjoe said:


> Usual commute this morning and qfternoon eith one noticable exception... Mr 'I'm a cyclist too'. Yeah? Well guess what pal using your car to push past me when it is my right of way AND I AM TURNING RIGHT ACROSS YOUR BONNET isn't on. Hope i broke your wing mirror.
> 
> You have a stupid looking dog too.


 
Now come on, it's not like the dog cut you up...


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (18 Oct 2012)

Dry all day, then it decides to chuck it down as I leave work............ still a worry free commute


----------



## potsy (18 Oct 2012)

Can somebody let @colinj know ir rained again in Manchester today, I'm sure he'd like to update his database  

Was proper muddy on the trail coming home, I might have to clean the bike at the weekend


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Oct 2012)

Showed 'the boss' the fast way home at night, leaving at 18:00 The route isn't suitable for side by side conversation riding but is good for a hard and fast spin.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> Can somebody let @colinj know ir rained again in Manchester today, I'm sure he'd like to update his database
> 
> Was proper muddy on the trail coming home, I might have to clean the bike at the weekend


Ha ha!

Yesterday's forecast here was for sunshine all day, and it seemed to be accurate until I heard the rumble of thunder. About 30 seconds later I heard a frantic knocking at my back door. It takes me quite a long time to get to the door these days and as I hobbled down the stairs I heard a mate cursing outside - "Where the hell are you Colin, you're supposed to be too ill to go out!"

I shouted to him to hang on and when I finally got the door open, he darted inside with his bike. It was fair peeing it down outside. He had set off from Todmorden in sunshine but had been pursued down the valley by a freak thunderstorm! 

By the time I'd boiled the kettle for a cuppa, the storm had blown over and the sun had come out again.


----------



## Nocode (19 Oct 2012)

Got up this morning and was raining lightly, looked at weather report and seemed to indicate heavy rain between 07:00 to 10:00, light rain for rest of day solid and then heavy rain again from 18:00 onwards... Thought I'd abandon my attempt to cycle into work given the inclement weather, only to find that by the time I'd left the house to get the train the rain had stopped and I didn't need my brolly once on the way into work. Argh!


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (19 Oct 2012)

Dry commute in, but a bit nippy so put a good time in this morning


----------



## mangid (19 Oct 2012)

Attempt at a gentle short trundle ended badly as legs got all excited and started spinning away, why can't they ever moderate themselves  ! Otherwise great here in Cambridge, traffic backed up all over the place due to roadworks in the centre of town, always nice to cruise past people stuck in their cars.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Oct 2012)

"Oh look he's got white wheels" said one of the small gaggle of independent school schoolboys that I pass every morning as they are waiting for their day pupil minibus.

Quite made my day. As did the apology I got from the driver of the 2.0L Golf with big bore pipes after he misjudged his overtake and had to bail.


----------



## Lee_M (19 Oct 2012)

chucking it down in East London this morning, but put my head down and set off anyway

stopped raining by the time I got to Hackney, and more or less dry (apart from my feet) when I got to work

typically this was the one day I didnt wear my sealskinz waterproof socks!


----------



## potsy (19 Oct 2012)

Dry, little wind and around 9c this morning, perfect  
Even added a loop of the housing estate near work as I was a wee bit early.

Still seeing far too many other riders without lights though.


----------



## Graham (19 Oct 2012)

Got 20 yds from the house this morning before the rear hanger snapped and the derailleur wrapped itself around the cassette! Just managed to unclip in time to get my foot down. Lucky in that not far home and it didn't wreck the chain or spokes. My own fault really, the mech has been brushing the spokes for a week or so - I should've sorted it out. Was looking forward to the ride too. 

Has anyone ever managed to bend a (Tiagra) derailleur back into shape? The upper jockey wheel looks fairly 'in-line' but the botton wheel (or the cage around it) has twisted round a fair bit. I have ordered another from Chainreaction just in case - £22 didn't seem too bad. Evans £20 for the hanger seems ruddy outrageous though! Couldn't find it any cheaper anywhere else. Its only a bit of aluminium after all.


----------



## Steve Saunders (19 Oct 2012)

Had a bit of an "oh crap" moment. Was going along nicely, doing an easy 23mph down a gentle downhill (2%), rounded the corner to be met with a lorry on my side of the road (overtaking parked cars) but he was about 100 yards in the distance at this point. If I'd stopped he would have had to squeeze past me, which I didn't fancy, but I noticed a dropped kerb up ahead so I went for it. I slowed down slightly, and once up on the pavement it was only then that I noticed a 1 foot high wall on the outer edge of the pavement nearest the road ... next thing, bang, and a loud scrape as I caught the edge of it with my right pedal on the downstroke.

Caused a bit of a tail-slide, which thankfully I managed to catch ... though I did get a bit of a scare. I've come to the conclusion that wearing orange tinted Oakley's in the dark maybe isn't such a great idea ... think I`ll be getting some clear lenses.


----------



## martint235 (19 Oct 2012)

Got beeped on the way home. Partly my fault as I swerved slightly as I looked behind me before overtaking a bus. Cursed slightly under my breath. Then took the right hand lane going on to a roundabout and got beeped again by the same guy. That was it, bike down in road, asked him what exactly his problem was. Cars started beeping him cos he was blocking the roundabout, he said he'd pull over. He did eventually and unusually he actually got out of his car when invited to do so. There was a bit of argument (he told me I should be on the pavement???). He then told me I'd almost made him knock me down. Told him I hadn't made him do anything. I accepted part responsibility for the first beep but said the second was completely out of order. Ended amicably though, he said we all needed to calm down and I agreed, shook hands and off we went.

I felt a bit sorry for him because about 5 miles down the road he ended up stuck behind some muppet in a filter lane who was trying to get back into busy traffic who weren't having any of it. I swerved round it and on my merry way but the poor bloke was obviously on a bad day!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Oct 2012)

poxy schwalbe luganos
poxy pouring rain
poxy dullard who put the wrong length valve tube in his carradice

thank goodness for lovely wives with lovely cars who do lovely rescue services.

I hang my head in shame...


----------



## martint235 (22 Oct 2012)

[QUOTE 2112733, member: 1314"]Left home in the fog this morning. 6.30. Within the first 1.5 miles I saw 5 other cyclists, all with no lights/no reflective gear. Completely hidden in the dark and fog.[/quote]
Me too. I had every light I own on this morning, including the Hope1 at setting 2 (bright enough for a country lane at night!) and was amazed at the cyclists out there with no lights at all. Down our way it was borderline* for me whether to cycle or not the fog was so thick. Crazy people!

*My test is whether or not I can see the car headlights 200 yards away across Shoulder of Mutton green.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Oct 2012)

Left later to combat the worst of the rural fog - best tackled in what passes for daylight I feel.

New gearing and 28's on the fixed. We flew in. It must be the blue chain. It's faster.

Start off fro home with three back lights. Arrived at work with only two.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Oct 2012)

Yup I was another one with all lights blazing, both front and rear.
Amd was also amazed at seeing other cyclists with no lights. AND car drivers with no lights......madness.


----------



## fossyant (22 Oct 2012)

Very dark in Manchester, heavy cloud. Had to put my lights on when I drove 1/2 mile to the GP surgery. No commutes for 2 more weeks ! Bored. Going to bring the commuter into the kitchen for a polish and a 'light mounting' fettle.


----------



## Beebo (22 Oct 2012)

I got overtaken by a guy on an electric bike doing about 20mph. 
Then had a chat with another cyclist, in which we both agreed that it would be funny if his batteries ran out. 
I hate electric bikes, either get a scooter or a proper bike, dont get an electric bike, it makes you look silly.


----------



## martint235 (22 Oct 2012)

Beebo said:


> I got overtaken by a guy on an electric bike doing about 20mph.
> Then had a chat with another cyclist, in which we both agreed that it would be funny if his batteries ran out.
> I hate electric bikes, either get a scooter or a proper bike, dont get an electric bike, it makes you look silly.


 Sounds to me like someone is jealous of not being able to do 20mph.......


----------



## Beebo (22 Oct 2012)

martint235 said:


> Sounds to me like someone is jealous of not being able to do 20mph.......


I wasnt going to bust a gut in the fog on the wet, greasy roads. Had it been a nice sunny summer morning I would have set off in pursuit, I would have probably got good SCR points too.
I just dont like electric bikes, I think it's cheating. There, I've said it!


----------



## Nocode (22 Oct 2012)

[QUOTE 2112733, member: 1314"]Left home in the fog this morning. 6.30. Within the first 1.5 miles I saw 5 other cyclists, all with no lights/no reflective gear. Completely hidden in the dark and fog.[/quote]

Wow, really shocked to hear there were cyclists with no lights in all that fog.
I woke up at 05:45, looked out the window and thought even with my lights it might be safer to get the train! I think I was also being a bit lazy as I went back to bed for a bit


----------



## J.Primus (22 Oct 2012)

I had my lights on at 09:00 this morning. It was a proper pea-souper!


----------



## ianrauk (22 Oct 2012)

Nocode said:


> Wow, really shocked to hear there were cyclists with no lights in all that fog.
> I woke up at 05:45, looked out the window and thought even with my lights it might be safer to get the train! I think I was also being a bit lazy as I went back to bed for a bit


 

At 7.30, The A21 in Orpington from Tubbenden down to the RAB at the Hewitt's was a real pea souper.


----------



## BentMikey (22 Oct 2012)

Should've seen the fog here up on top of the North Downs. Very thick indeed.


----------



## ohnovino (22 Oct 2012)

Yesterday morning: thick fog.

This morning: ash falling from the sky.*

Just so I'm ready for tomorrow, does anyone have any advice for riding through a plague of locusts?


_* I guess the ash is from a big industrial fire in Widnes last night, but that's a good 10 miles away._


----------



## MisterStan (22 Oct 2012)

ohnovino said:


> Just so I'm ready for tomorrow, does anyone have any advice for riding through a plague of locusts?


 
Don't open your mouth!


----------



## ianrauk (22 Oct 2012)

MisterStan said:


> Don't open your mouth!


 

A Buff 
A Buff solves most things..


----------



## Christopher (22 Oct 2012)

Tested out the weeknd's mudguard repairs on today's commute. Fine so far - on the rear I used some old toeclip parts filed out for the bolts and bent to fit - work fine so far & none of that irritating rattling I was getting.

Also the fair-weather cyclists have really gone now: I saw one other cyclist! Normall I would see 6-8 at this time (7:30).


----------



## dave r (22 Oct 2012)

Bit of a mare this morning, looked at the dark and the drizzle decided to drive in. Got in the car turned the key..... nothing, just the sound of the starter motor turning over, had to rush back in the house grab the bike workbag and cycle jacket before setting out on the bike, I was late by then so was looking for a bit of speed, but the legs were still feeling yesterdays 80 miler a bit, eventually got clocked in three minutes before start time. I've taken the afternoon off but still can't start it and I'm now waiting for the mechanic.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (22 Oct 2012)

Beebo said:


> I wasnt going to bust a gut in the fog on the wet, greasy roads. Had it been a nice sunny summer morning I would have set off in pursuit, I would have probably got good SCR points too.
> I just dont like electric bikes, I think it's cheating. There, I've said it!


 
I don't have a problem with electric bikes,would rather have them out on the road than another blasted car.Spoke to an electric bike owner on my commute once and it turned out he had a knee problem,so he needed it.The way it was going for me at one time I was thinking I would need one as well.


----------



## benb (22 Oct 2012)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> I don't have a problem with electric bikes,would rather have them out on the road than another blasted car.Spoke to an electric bike owner on my commute once and it turned out he had a knee problem,so he needed it.The way it was going for me at one time I was thinking I would need one as well.


 
Absolutely. An electric bike may be the only way for some people to cycle. Most of them still require you to put in a bit of effort, so they are still getting some exercise.


----------



## 400bhp (22 Oct 2012)

Front crud roadracer broke on the way home. Must have had something like a leaf trapped underneath - broke at the point where the cable tie is attached. Probably repairable.

It's another tick in the box for "reasons to buy a winter bike" which has proper eyelets for mudguards.


----------



## fossyant (22 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> Front crud roadracer broke on the way home. Must have had something like a leaf trapped underneath - broke at the point where the cable tie is attached. Probably repairable.
> 
> It's another tick in the box for "reasons to buy a winter bike" which has proper eyelets for mudguards.


More cable ties... Bought about 200 mixed ones today for a massive £3.50 from the local DIY shop. B&Q price is £££££'s


----------



## ianrauk (22 Oct 2012)

more bloody mist/fog on the way home.
With the darkness, car headlamps and misty wet glasses it was a hard to see a lot of the time making for a tough old ride home.


----------



## 400bhp (22 Oct 2012)

fossyant said:


> More cable ties... Bought about 200 mixed ones today for a massive £3.50 from the local DIY shop. B&Q price is £££££'s


 
Well, surprisingly easy to repair - 2 new holes drilled to fit a cable tie and it went on ok. Front mudguard has a lot more wiggle room than the back.

Main issue was I was on the way to drop off the bike to get the other bike to pick up the daughter (in the trailer). Faff time with the mudguards meant I went straight to the nursery onthe road bike and walked back with bike in one hand and daughter in the other.


----------



## avsd (22 Oct 2012)

Lovely day in Belfast cool and dry. I love the colour of the leaves in autumn along the river bank and the sight of a heron hunting in the rive. . It is just a pity that the leaves have to fall onto the cycle path and amke it slippy


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Oct 2012)

fog/drizzle last night. Very few cars. Rode home with a colleague (da boss) at a gentlemanly easy pace. Normal road positioning throughout but we got beeped twice when in single file in mist. wtf, just can win!


----------



## potsy (23 Oct 2012)

Lovely mild morning for the return trip, slight breeze helping me get home too 

Almost spoilt by there being a 'Road Closed' sign at the bottom of Brinksway for flooding apparently, there was just room to sneak past the cones though


----------



## 400bhp (23 Oct 2012)

Must be d1ck head driver day today 

#1. Woman pulls across from being parked on the opposite side into my path - i am behind waving - hasn't seen me. She then puts her seatbelt on then her lights. It's 7am in the morning 

#2. Closest I recall to going over someones bonnet. Woman pulls out of a side road without looking. Luckily the road is quite wide and I had the sense to have moved out into the centre of the road. Brakes lock up and she is angled to my left. I went mental and a fair few choice words were said. She was very apologetic and as I didn't see her pass me on my journey I suspect she must have pulled over and took a breather. I really hope she learns something from it.  Manchester Rd, through Chorton (Strava-York Ave climb) for those that know it. The particular side road is a real PITA. It flails out at the exit which means cars often do not slow down when entering the main road.


----------



## Nocode (23 Oct 2012)

Another very foggy morning when I set off at 06:30. Was a perfect opportunity to whack my Moon Shield up to it's highest setting.

Had another cyclist whizz past me and RLJ whilst I was waiting at the lights in Downham here. I admit, I'm guilty of having RLJ in the past (deffo not at this junction!) where I've thought there has been no risk - but this guy was just mental - there's on coming cars that could turn across his path and also feed in from the left. Caught him back up approaching the roundabout outside Lewisham Station and overtook him only to hear music coming from his headphones 

Also saw a young school kid on his BMX and no lights (!) cycling along the middle of the bus lane through Catford.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Oct 2012)

Left hooked.... full on emergency "you chuffing blanker" brake to avoid hitting him. I knew it was coming when he overtook me in primary with his left hand indicator on.

Other than that a lovely mild October drizzly ride in.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (23 Oct 2012)

lovely commute in this morning (after a scary commute home with a front blow out at 20 MPH on the MTB)

took the scenic route into work Via Newquay, then got held up by a tractor, then a road sweeper then half way through some road works the lights against me must have gone green and faced with a bus heading my way i bailed onto the empty footpath! i feel all dirty now!!!!


----------



## Nocode (23 Oct 2012)

[QUOTE 2114778, member: 1314"]Overdressed this morning and hit loads of reds.[/quote]
Yeah, me too. Never know what to wear when the weather is warm but drizzling. Tbh, wearing my jacket this morning my baselayer probably ended-up just as wet had I just decided to forego the jacket, doh.


----------



## headcoat (23 Oct 2012)

Nice ride in today (no punctures), I realized that I had ridden for about 4 miles without seeing anyone else  My ride is mainly on the tow path and country roads though!


----------



## ianrauk (23 Oct 2012)

Nocode said:


> Another very foggy morning when I set off at 06:30. Was a perfect opportunity to whack my Moon Shield up to it's highest setting.
> 
> Had another cyclist whizz past me and RLJ whilst I was waiting at the lights in Downham here. I admit, I'm guilty of having RLJ in the past (deffo not at this junction!) where I've thought there has been no risk - but this guy was just mental - there's on coming cars that could turn across his path and also feed in from the left. Caught him back up approaching the roundabout outside Lewisham Station and overtook him only to hear music coming from his headphones


 

I know that junction well. It's the one where one evening I got knocked off by a non indicating copper van.
Would be madness to rlj that junction but people do.


----------



## martint235 (23 Oct 2012)

Best I've felt on a bike for what seems like a long time. Slight twinge in my knee but still fairly zipped along until I hit the south circular where the traffic was backed up. No real issues with motorists for a change. Only saw one other cyclist but he managed to get through a green light in front of me before i hit the red. I would've had him easy.

BBC weather said it was 13C at 6.30 so I was out in summer kit but with all the lights blazing.


----------



## martint235 (23 Oct 2012)

[QUOTE 2114815, member: 1314"]I ignore BBC forecasts and assume the weather will be the same as yesterday except a bit different.[/quote]
But......but....yesterday was warm enough for summer kit too..


----------



## J.Primus (23 Oct 2012)

[QUOTE 2114778, member: 1314"]Overdressed this morning and hit loads of reds. Got overtaken by a really fast (not Origamist) cyclist at Kennington. His back pockets were stuffed with inner tubes, allen keys, pump. He was fast.[/quote]
Also second the overdressed sentiement. Going to go back to wearing a t-shirt until it gets colder.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (23 Oct 2012)

I put my free cycling plus gloves on this morning


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Oct 2012)

I was on my hybrid indonesian scaffolding pole-framed bike today, with child seat.

My son (9) fell off his scooter scooting to school, but it was hard for me to find somewhere safe to lean my bike with the toddler on board. She can push the bike over - so I need to hang onto it at all times. A passer-by went to comfort my son but I asked him to help hold the bike instead. Just a grazed hand...

After dropping my daughter off at childminders, I cycled to work and being on a BSO was duly ignored by the roadies who would ordinarily give me a wave.

Even when a Specialised groupie failed to stop for me completely at a roundabout - I had to pull out to the right to give him space as he pulled out from my left and took the same exit as me. No cars close behind me, thankfully. I could see what he was going to do and didn't mind altering my line to let him out, though. It was as though being on a hybrid made me invisible.

It's nice to have an excuse to bimble along once a week on the slower heavier bike.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Oct 2012)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> I put my free cycling plus gloves on this morning


I used them for the first hour on my Sunday club ride over the top of my normal full finger spesh gloves.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Oct 2012)

[QUOTE 2114924, member: 1314"]I left at 6.30 yesterday morning - always a bit colder and wetter and darker in the Zone 6 'burbs. By the time I'm in Zone 4 I'm too hot.[/quote]
Is that what you mean when you say you're riding in the Zone. Now it all makes sense.


----------



## benb (23 Oct 2012)

I really like it when there is that very fine rain. It's so refreshing.

Also, a driver sat patiently behind me rather than overtaking because he could see that there was a queue of cars 100m ahead. He must be a cyclist!


----------



## martint235 (23 Oct 2012)

I've now got two days off commuting and I think it's probably a good thing. I had thought my angriness was because I wasn't enjoying being on a bike but it's not. I'm getting severely f**ked off with being beeped at. One a**ehole did it as I was waiting behind a van at a roundabout. I was fairly sure the van was turning left (as that's where the A road goes) so was happy to wait as I was going straight on. BBEEEPP. Looked round and there's a guy in a car telling me to go down the inside of the van. He was told to f*** off and we all moved off peacefully but I feel I am going to smack someone soon.

I had a discussion with my boss today (non-cyclist, big BMW driver) and I've come up with the idea of lighter fuel but I need an ignition method. Boss man reckons it's too fast burning to damage the paint work but would be enough to give him a WTF moment. . So ideas for igniting as it sprays? Answers on a postcard to 235 Towers.


----------



## Sandra6 (23 Oct 2012)

Puncture on the way in, almost taken out by a skateboarder on the way home.
Silly boy, dashed across the road in front of me, mistimed his jump to the pavement and as he went face first his board back fired and went under the bike, locking my wheel. Fortunately I'd stopped.
He was very very apologetic though, bless.


----------



## AndyPeace (23 Oct 2012)

We having a heat wave or something, so bloomin hot this October, thinking of making the commute in my pants. (would certainly keep me noticed!)


----------



## Stromtrooper (24 Oct 2012)

Nice ride in today, hardly any headwind. Plus it was sooooooo much easier after putting some of the missing psi back in the tubes - they were down 40psi!


----------



## ianrauk (24 Oct 2012)

More fog this morning...
And for some reason a strange lack of cars on the road today. It's not half term in Bromley until next week.

Had a small amount of SCR with a girl on a Spesh flat bar, she was quick...and she was wearing beige chords


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> More fog this morning...
> And for some reason a strange lack of cars on the road today. It's not half term in Bromley until next week.
> 
> Had a small amount of SCR with a girl on a Spesh flat bar, she was quick...and she was wearing beige chords


 
Jazz chords ? Or more air on the g-string ? Diminished seventh ?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Oct 2012)

[QUOTE 2116526, member: 1314"]Feeling guilty about Greg's Handlebars on the way in. Get my wife to post them tomorrow, Greg, as I'll be out of the country. Sorry.[/quote]
you only need feel guilty in the rain when my current leather gets soaking and slippery.. Have a good trip.


----------



## dodd82 (24 Oct 2012)

Back on the bike to commute today for the first time since being intentionally hit last Friday - I didn't cycle Monday or Tuesday because of the fog, and only tend to ride 3 days a week at the moment anyway.

Didn't particularly enjoy it - not sure why. It might be last week's incident, but I think it's also that virtually my entire ride is now done in the dark, so some of the pleasures of cycling in have gone for now.

I did feel a bit more wary of cars and lorries going past, but hey-ho, cycling has been so good for me in recent months that I have no intention of stopping. 

Might try a route with less national speed limit roads this evening.


----------



## benb (24 Oct 2012)

dodd82 said:


> Back on the bike to commute today for the first time since being intentionally hit last Friday ...


 
Blimey. Is there a thread about that?


----------



## dodd82 (24 Oct 2012)

benb said:


> Blimey. Is there a thread about that?


 
Yeh - it's probably on the second page by now! 

I don't mean to be dramatic - ultimately it didn't cause any big problems, but it was out of the blue and happened at 20mph+, and as someone new to cycling (to any decent degree), I found it a bit shocking if not upsetting.


----------



## benb (24 Oct 2012)

dodd82 said:


> Yeh - it's probably on the second page by now!
> 
> I don't mean to be dramatic - ultimately it didn't cause any big problems, but it was out of the blue and happened at 20mph+, and as someone new to cycling (to any decent degree), I found it a bit shocking if not upsetting.


 
Just read it. What a horrible experience, glad you're OK.


----------



## dodd82 (24 Oct 2012)

benb said:


> Just read it. What a horrible experience, glad you're OK.


 
Thanks - bit apprehensive ahead of my cycle later, but am sure it'll be okay... if nothing else, the massive hill shortly prior to that stretch of road should take my mind off of it!


----------



## dave r (24 Oct 2012)

Slowest of the slow this morning, got scalped twice, the first one was someone on a mountain bike, shorts short sleeved top, possibly training, and an impressive cadence, I sat on his wheel for a bit but I was flat chat just staying with him so I backed off, I then got passed by the lad with the blue tail light on his bike, must confuse the motorists no end, I would normally pass him, but it was the other way round this morning.

So if anyone has seen my legs can they let me know, they seem to have gone AWOL, and I would like to get them back if I can.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Oct 2012)

Bloody Hell...where did that wind come from?


----------



## Nocode (24 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Bloody Hell...where did that wind come from?


Yep, felt like I was going backwards at points


----------



## guitarpete247 (24 Oct 2012)

Did my first proper commute today. Car has had a serious clutch problem and had to be recovered Monday afternoon. I used GF's car yesterday but needed my bike (I'm working as Bikeability Instructor) but can't get it in her car. Rode in today, 12.5 miles each way, plus all the riding around demonstrating. I came across lots of very courteous drivers. Here I was a little way ahead of where the blue car is and was looking back getting ready to be able to get over to the right filter lane to turn right. A nice lady saw me looking and held back traffic to allow me to get across. I thanked her as I pulled across and as she drove past me.
I'm looking forward to cycling in for my last day at that school tomorrow .
This was also my commuting bike


a rather heavy '87 Saracen Tufftrax.

My rides are on my Sportstracker.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Bloody Hell...where did that wind come from?


That's odd. I was just up around Widmore, less than an hour and a half ago, cycling in all directions, and there wasn't any wind.


----------



## benb (24 Oct 2012)

Totally lost my rag at some pillock who subjected me to two close passes.
After I'd cycled off, I thought "well, that didn't help him understand where he was wrong"

In hindsight I should have tried to calmly explain my point. Easier said than done!


----------



## 400bhp (24 Oct 2012)

benb said:


> Totally lost my rag at some pillock who subjected me to two close passes.
> After I'd cycled off, I thought "well, that didn't help him understand where he was wrong"
> 
> In hindsight I should have tried to calmly explain my point. Easier said than done!


 
Win some lose some Ben. Keep pedalling fella.


----------



## J.Primus (25 Oct 2012)

benb said:


> Totally lost my rag at some pillock who subjected me to two close passes.
> After I'd cycled off, I thought "well, that didn't help him understand where he was wrong"
> 
> In hindsight I should have tried to calmly explain my point. Easier said than done!


 He probably wouldn't have understood why he was wrong if you explained calmly either.


----------



## J.Primus (25 Oct 2012)

Finally accepted it's too warm to wear anything over a t-shirt and my journey was a lot better for it!
Saw a stunning piece of ineptitude when some guy on a Boris Bike stops at a red light at a crossroads and gets off his bike. I assumed he was going to walk it on the footpath and get on again on the other side. But no he walks slowly wheeling his bike straight accross the middle of the junction with traffic trying to get around him. That guys was clearly gunning for a darwin award.


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Oct 2012)

O mighty and omnipotent Audi TT convertible, thy humble cyclist subject knows his place. Which be In the Hedge. Let us not impede thy supreme progress along the single-track lane.

We thank thee for not stopping at the place of passing, and proceeding inexorably towards us, to remind us of our humble station.

And the people said "cockwomble".


----------



## MichaelO (25 Oct 2012)

J.Primus said:


> Finally accepted it's too warm to wear anything over a t-shirt and my journey was a lot better for it!


Agreed - this weather reminds me of June - actually, I think the weather is better than June was!!


----------



## benb (25 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> Win some lose some Ben. Keep pedalling fella.


 


J.Primus said:


> He probably wouldn't have understood why he was wrong if you explained calmly either.


 
Yeah, I'm fine. And you're right, he probably wouldn't have understood, but there's a slim chance. It's not easy to keep calm when someone nearly squashes you.

Still, every cloud, the video is good!!


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (25 Oct 2012)

Still a bit breezy this morning, temps dropping, bracing myself for the falling temperatures for the next few days.


----------



## Christopher (25 Oct 2012)

Slightly late setting off this morning. A mistake as I had to dodge cars several times while cutting through an estate. Not really the drivers' fault as the estate roads are laid out so poorly that when turing right at a T-junction any road user has to go half across the road before being able to see if is safe to turn - and thus bang in the way of anyone turning right down the barrel of the 'T'....
Still warmish, but shall be digging tights and the rest out of the winter cycling box in the loft...


----------



## potsy (25 Oct 2012)

J.Primus said:


> Saw a stunning piece of ineptitude when some guy on a Boris Bike stops at a red light at a crossroads and gets off his bike. I assumed he was going to walk it on the footpath and get on again on the other side. But no he walks slowly wheeling his bike straight accross the middle of the junction with traffic trying to get around him. That guys was clearly gunning for a darwin award.


 What a moron.


----------



## Sandra6 (25 Oct 2012)

Had a really lovely ride to work today, could've gone on for miles. Everyone was playing nice. 
Managed to avoid all school run mums - weird because it was 8.45 and the roads are usually jammed with them. 
Had a driver almost pull out on me, but realise in time and actually apologise for it. The car behind me over the hill stayed behind me and let me have the road all the way to the RAB - which was clear.
White van man let me out and didn't try to over take me under the bridge. 
I returned the favour to another van trying to U-turn on a side street, who actually waved a thank you too. 
And the car park was empty. 
And it was warm. 
And no punctures!! 
I kind of thought I'd have a mare of a trip home to make up for it but I had another pleasant run. 
All is well in my world.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Oct 2012)

Had to fix the dishwasher before setting off, had to run an errand on the way, and buy something for lunch, and battle a head wind. Flip the roads round here on the way to work are quiet between 09:00 and 09:30.

I'm told via text that I'll be facing a headwind on the way home at 18:00 too!


----------



## potsy (25 Oct 2012)

GregCollins said:


> I'm told via text that I'll be facing a headwind on the way home at 18:00 too!


 
I hate that when the wind either flips around while you're at work or drops off dramatically for the expected wind assisted ride home, happened to me last night, battled it going in then hardly any tailwind this morning


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (25 Oct 2012)

Nasty headwind tonight, very annoying!! Damn you wind!!!!


----------



## ianrauk (25 Oct 2012)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> Nasty headwind tonight, very annoying!! Damn you wind!!!!


 

Yep, great for one of the long climbs on my commute home.. bastard thing.


----------



## Hip Priest (25 Oct 2012)

As I left work, I remarked to my colleague that we were finally going to have a dry commute. Halfway home a storm kicked in. Cue massive headwind, rain and hail. I can't remember a wetter week.


----------



## pixiepie (25 Oct 2012)

A bus driver was so patient and considerate this morning (I kept overtaking him at stops so he had to pass me about 3 times) I almost took note of his number so I could write to First bus to let them know they have at least one employee who isn't a complete idiot.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> I hate that when the wind either flips around while you're at work or drops off dramatically for the expected wind assisted ride home, happened to me last night, battled it going in then hardly any tailwind this morning


If anything the text underplayed the severity of the homeward headwind.


----------



## Nocode (26 Oct 2012)

Well that was quite some headwind this morning! My thighs were cold even in my DHB Roubaix 3/4 tights.

Also saw 2 cyclists with no lights; one at the top of Bromley heading down the hill into Downham - was on a fixed/single speed, looked a bit like a courier - but he was completely in dark colours with no lights. The second was in Catford, although he had a hi-viz jacket he had no helmet and no lights. Crazy!


----------



## tadpole (26 Oct 2012)

!4mph headwind all the way to work, and a front wheel slip on a wet drain cover as I pulled away from a set of Temp traffic lights, nearly sent me under the wheels of a huge whitevan, managed to get my foot down and stay upright, as the van pssed less than a foot from my face.


----------



## martint235 (26 Oct 2012)

Quite a pleasant commute in this morning. A little bit of rain in the air and a bit cool, quite refreshing!. Shorts still but now with a jacket and long finger gloves.

Out of interest, are long sleeve jerseys any use in the wind? Is there any windproofing on them? The reason I've always worn a jacket over a SS top rather than a long sleeve top is I find that the windproofing allows body heat to build.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Oct 2012)

Clearer skies, a chance of wintry showers and strong winds was the BBC SE forecast, from the asymmetrically erect Ms Rachel Mackley.

One out of three in reality, 10/10ths cloud cover, moderate rain the whole ride, oh yeah, and and easterly headwind.

I'm a fan of LS tops for Autumn and Winter with or without a shell over them.


----------



## benb (26 Oct 2012)

Rain this morning, but not very heavy. Combined with 6° or 7° colder than yesterday and a nasty headwind, it wasn't that fun. Still better than driving though.

Now I know I'm a "proper" cyclist* :* driving is as quick as cycling for my commute, the car was available today, and the weather was a bit crap. Yet I didn't consider driving, not even for a second.


----------



## 400bhp (26 Oct 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Clearer skies, a chance of wintry showers and strong winds was the BBC SE forecast, from the *asymmetrically erect Ms Rachel Mackley*.
> 
> One out of three in reality, 10/10ths cloud cover, moderate rain the whole ride, oh yeah, and and easterly headwind.
> 
> I'm a fan of LS tops for Autumn and Winter with or without a shell over them.


 
Bloody hell - I see what you mean


----------



## gaz (26 Oct 2012)

I'm pleased that the 4 days of fog have finally lifted.


----------



## benb (26 Oct 2012)

gaz said:


> I'm pleased that the 4 days of fog have finally lifted.


 
That was some hangover!


----------



## Lee_M (26 Oct 2012)

I was a bit too hot today, wearing my nice new long leggings and altura night vision jacket

not too busy either, apart form the really slow guy who kept overtaking me when I waitied at red lights, and was then a pain by being slow and wobbly and fairly wide until I went past again. I dont bother racing into work but he was so slow he was just in the way, in the end I had to put a spurt on just so I could get a couple of sets of lights away


----------



## Beebo (26 Oct 2012)

Very cold head wind on the way home. Good luck to anyone doing the fnrttc tonight.


----------



## Nocode (29 Oct 2012)

Nice cycle in this morning. The clocks going back an hour in the UK meant my usual dark commute was a fair bit lighter today.

Only downside was my newly fitted crudracers were rubbing on the front. They are a real bugger to adjust and prevent rubbing


----------



## martint235 (29 Oct 2012)

Very quiet roads today. Gave some idiots more chance to do close passes but I kept my calm and carried on. It's my New Week's Resolution not to swear at a driver this week.


----------



## 400bhp (29 Oct 2012)

Was a bit late this morning (7:20am) so came in mostly along the A56. Reminded me why I don't take that way-just generally too busy and crap driving


----------



## subaqua (29 Oct 2012)

no commute . I am on Holiday waaaaaheeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyy


----------



## ohnovino (29 Oct 2012)

As ever, the morning after the Merseyside derby is like Dawn Of The Dead on Liverpool's roads. If they caught and fined every driver still over the limit from last night, it'd probably fund the Police budget for the rest of the year.


----------



## GrasB (29 Oct 2012)

Not exactly a commute but popping into town to pick up a few bits 'n pieces for work. Guy on a hipster single speed, without brakes is seems, comes flying round the corner way too fast which has 2 peds & a my self taking avoiding action. A few seconds latter a dull thud signals that he didn't manage to make the tight raised brick corner... damn students!


----------



## ianrauk (29 Oct 2012)

Well the nice cleanbike that I spent a couple of hours cleaning and fettling yesterday is now a complete mess again due to the crappy wet roads. Oh well I will have to spend time again next weekend cleaning and fettling.

At least the roads were nice and clear of traffic and the school run mummies in their 4x4's were not parking by the school on zigzags, crossings or pulling out without indicating.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Oct 2012)

drove in today.


*runs*


----------



## ianrauk (29 Oct 2012)

GregCollins said:


> drove in today.
> 
> 
> *runs*


 

Heathen...


----------



## J.Primus (29 Oct 2012)

First commute from my new house as I moved over the weekend. For a start my bike is much easier to get at and unlock as it was parked somewhere very inaccessable before.
It's a bit of an incline straight out of the door but otherwise it's fine. Lovely and crisp this morning with no bad driving or cycling causing me grief on the way in. Very nice.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Heathen...


It gets worse. I'm knackered from mountain biking y'day. Baggies and everything.


----------



## Beebo (29 Oct 2012)

GregCollins said:


> drove in today.
> 
> 
> *runs*


 I read that as you drove in today, for medical reasons because you have the runs!


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (29 Oct 2012)

Well, I finally got round to doing my first commute to work today after trying out the route a few times when the roads were quieter (and a little bit of procrastination while I got new lights, mudguards etc)

I had to double back when I got to the end of my street as I realised I didn't have a t-shirt to change into after I had got to work, but after that it passed pretty much without incident apart from some twunt beeping at me as I pulled away from the lights. I can only think it was because I had stopped in the ASL and not right at the front, but as he was turning left and I was going straight on I wasn't holding him up in any way... I guess some people just like tooting their horn at cyclists for no good reason?!

Apart from that it was great, only had to stop at a couple of lights and most importantly didn't have to squeeze onto a train. I'm absolutely buzzing this morning (though that may be partly the coffee I just drank) ... I just wish I'd got round to doing it before!


----------



## benb (29 Oct 2012)

GregCollins said:


> drove in today.
> 
> 
> *runs*


 
You're worse than Hitler.


----------



## wiggydiggy (29 Oct 2012)

Bus in today as going out after work (Two Gallants @ Cockpit Leeds), and was amazed to see a Centrebus 757 service _not_ try to overtake a cyclist in the bus lane


----------



## martint235 (29 Oct 2012)

Well I made it to 300 yards from home before I swore at a driver. So much for my New Week's resolution!! BMW pillock accelerated past me into a pinch point. I was expecting it so not too much hassle but he was called some names. Was hoping to catch him at the lights but they'd gone green.


----------



## Davidsw8 (29 Oct 2012)

I encounter many lemming pedestrians who seem to like to throw themselves at my bike as I cycle by, but this one this evening, warrants a special mention:


View: http://youtu.be/rXUYewv6GC4


Text from the YouTube clip summarises it:

"Cycling over the Walworth Rd up Heygate Street and this gentleman can't break his stride for half a second for me to be completely clear of him.

Bearing in mind he isn't on a green man, he CAN see me as I'm wearing hi-vis and have 2 set of lights going and there was no traffic coming behind me whatsoever. Nice eh!"

The fisheye lens makes him look further away, felt like he was close enough for me to give him a takey!


----------



## ianrauk (29 Oct 2012)

A massive downpour on the way home tonight.. but thankful it wasn't cold.
Like a drowned rat when I walked in the door.


----------



## Glow worm (29 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> A massive downpour on the way home tonight.. but thankful it wasn't cold.
> Like a drowned rat when I walked in the door.


 
And you'll have to give that bike another clean!


----------



## potsy (29 Oct 2012)

Dry here but was shocked at how dark it was when I left work at 4.30pm, nice ride both ways though.


----------



## Davidsw8 (29 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> A massive downpour on the way home tonight.. but thankful it wasn't cold.
> Like a drowned rat when I walked in the door.


 
Like a drowned harassed rat? Let's have a kiki!


----------



## 400bhp (29 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> A massive downpour on the way home tonight.. but thankful it wasn't cold.
> Like a drowned rat when I walked in the door.


 
You must be catching me up on the % wet ride commutes. Not rained much in Manc in Oct.


----------



## donnydave (29 Oct 2012)

I thought I was going to get the first proper test for my new lezyne macro drive front light but that sneaky moon spoiled things.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> You must be catching me up on the % wet ride commutes. Not rained much in Manc in Oct.


 
5 rainy commutes in October so far (2 morning, 3 evening)


----------



## ianrauk (29 Oct 2012)

Glow worm said:


> And you'll have to give that bike another clean!


 
I gave it a bit of a clean at lunchtime after this mornings wet road commute...
Ragged it down this evening.


----------



## potsy (29 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> I gave it a bit of a clean at lunchtime after this mornings wet road commute...
> Ragged it down this evening.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Oct 2012)

First proper ride in the dark at rush hour; I'm starting to Understand why some folk yell at motorists...


----------



## ianrauk (29 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


>


 

Sorry Pot's.. I should have realised that the very thought of a clean bike horrifies you as much as a filthy one horrifies me


----------



## Nocode (30 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> A massive downpour on the way home tonight.. but thankful it wasn't cold.
> Like a drowned rat when I walked in the door.


 
I wasn't caught in a downpour but was raining on my commute home last night - I must have just missed it.

However, considering it's 1/2 term I expected the roads to be a bit quieter last night. The roads were fairly busy and saw numerous road accidents (or the aftermath) on the way home. The A21 passed 'The Dripping Tap' (heading towards Locksbottom/Orpington) was closed by police due to an accident. Not sure on the details, but headed back home through Bickley and Petts Wood. Seemed to be a fair few temporary traffics lights as well :-/

Commute in was lovely. Roads much quieter, and a nice morning.


----------



## martint235 (30 Oct 2012)

Fairly quiet commute again today. My route does seem much quieter during half term.


----------



## 400bhp (30 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> 5 rainy commutes in October so far (2 morning, 3 evening)


 
Balls-I spoke too soon. Rained this morning (not much).

3 wet morning, 1 evening.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (30 Oct 2012)

Beebo said:


> I read that as you drove in today, for medical reasons because you have the runs!


 
Jaysus man,I had that out here,disrupted my tour a bit.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Oct 2012)

Nocode said:


> I wasn't caught in a downpour but was raining on my commute home last night - I must have just missed it.
> 
> However, considering it's 1/2 term I expected the roads to be a bit quieter last night. The roads were fairly busy and saw numerous road accidents (or the aftermath) on the way home. The A21 passed 'The Dripping Tap' (heading towards Locksbottom/Orpington) was closed by police due to an accident. Not sure on the details, but headed back home through Bickley and Petts Wood. Seemed to be a fair few temporary traffics lights as well :-/
> 
> Commute in was lovely. Roads much quieter, and a nice morning.


 

You near enough mirrored my commute home last night.
A21 from Deptford to Bromley, left to Bickley, right at Blackbrook, left at Southborough, up to Petts Wood, Crofton, Locksbottom, back on A21 to Tubbenden. The heavy downpour only really started at about 6.15ish.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Oct 2012)

What a cock!... The RLJ'er in Bickley this morning i'm talking about. Decided to wait at the lights but got impatient and decided to cross the junction. Except he didn't see the coach emerging from the junction on his left until it was nearly too late. So what does the RLJ'er do? He starts ranting and raving at the coach driver as if it was his fault. Imbecile. 

He definitely heard me shout at him that he was a complete and utter cock.


----------



## 400bhp (30 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> What a cock!... The RLJ'er in Bickley this morning i'm talking about. Decided to wait at the lights but got impatient and decided to cross the junction. Except he didn't see the coach emerging from the junction on his left until it was nearly too late. So what does the RLJ'er do? He starts ranting and raving at the coach driver as if it was his fault. Imbecile.
> 
> He definitely heard me shout at him that he was a complete and utter cock.


 
Yeahhbutt - RLJ'ers only proceed when safe to do so.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Oct 2012)

Fawg. Thick fawg. Followed by low sun and wet roads on a eastbound* commute. It gives the old sphincter a good workout.

Bike looks like I never cleaned it at the weekend. 

Gonna be a gorgeous morning by the looks of it.

*I don't know if I'm coming or going this morning


----------



## ianrauk (30 Oct 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Fawg. Thick fawg. Followed by low sun and wet roads on a westbound commute. It gives the old sphincter a good workout.
> 
> Bike looks like I never cleaned it at the weekend.
> 
> Gonna be a gorgeous morning by the looks of it.


 

Beautiful blue sky in Londinium this morning.
The River Thames is looking lovely...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Beautiful blue sky in Londinium this morning.
> The River Thames is looking lovely...


Shaddup.

I miss working in that lahndahn, and the walk over London Bridge, or walking to Victoria from EC3, or the occasional ride from East Croydon into the City, or the ride from Clapham Junction or East Croydon to Brixton when I worked there. Grafting in a former convent school in a wooded field on the edge of a small market town might be helping to save the world but the buzz isn't quite the same.

That said I do not miss the daily rail commute to work there. At all.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Oct 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Shaddup.
> 
> I miss working in that lahndahn, and the walk over London Bridge, or walking to Victoria from EC3, or the occasional ride from East Croydon into the City, or the ride from Clapham Junction or East Croydon to Brixton when I worked there. Grafting in a former convent school in a wooded field on the edge of a small market town might be helping to save the world but the buzz isn't quite the same.
> 
> That said I do not miss the daily rail commute to work there. At all.


 

And there's me lucky that my office overlooks said River Thames... though my view has been partially blocked due to some crappy new development on the wharf opposite.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Oct 2012)

As I type my view is of a former croquet lawn, some squirrels and bunny wunnies, and an area of Scheduled Ancient Woodland. This time of year the soundtrack to my day is


----------



## Nocode (30 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> You near enough mirrored my commute home last night.
> A21 from Deptford to Bromley, left to Bickley, right at Blackbrook, left at Southborough, up to Petts Wood, Crofton, Locksbottom, back on A21 to Tubbenden. The heavy downpour only really started at about 6.15ish.


 
Yep, that's more or less what I did, except I went left at top of Crofton to go past Orpington Station. I didn't leave work until 6, so missed the downpour *phew*


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (30 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Beautiful blue sky in Londinium this morning.
> The River Thames is looking lovely...


 
33 degrees here at it's peak,gutted I tell though and sunny.


----------



## Nocode (30 Oct 2012)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> 33 degrees here at it's peak,gutted I tell though and sunny.


So no tights and windproof jacket for you today?


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (30 Oct 2012)

Lovely ride in this morning, bright and cool but not cold... I only saw one 'silly cyclist' avoiding a red-light by taking to the pavement, narrowly avoiding a pedestrian and I was close passed by a car coming along Woodlands Road (pulled into oncoming traffic to do so and only just got back in his lane in time). I then caught him up at the lights, just managing to resist the temptation to smirk/comment on the pointlessness of the manoeuvre.

It's mostly downhill on the way in to work, with one small hill to climb and if I take the Great Western Road home it's really only a gradual climb and doesn't take too much longer than the way in.


----------



## ohnovino (30 Oct 2012)

Got stuck for about five minutes at a toucan crossing this morning. Kept pressing the button, but the "wait" light would just go on for a few seconds then off again with no green man/bike phase. What made it worse was that the cars were only crawling along at 5mph, and could easily have just stopped to let me go, but nobody did 

Reported it on FixMyStreet and got a very quick automated reply from the council, so fingers crossed they'll actually do something about it.


----------



## Graham (30 Oct 2012)

Cracking ride in until I got to the 'big' roundabout next to the church on the A56 coming into Manchester, then I got my first p$$ture ever! Went with a bang and I absolutely bricked it. Started looking round for the smoking gun. Lunchtime task will be to pull on the latex gloves and change the tube I guess.


----------



## Graham (30 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> Was a bit late this morning (7:20am) so came in mostly along the A56. Reminded me why I don't take that way-just generally too busy and crap driving


 
Could I ask how you normally avoid the A56? I come in on it, but it would be nice to find a quieter route. I've managed to miss out Bowden roundabout and a bit of Altrincham by going through Dunham.


----------



## 400bhp (30 Oct 2012)

Sure Graham - easier to show you on a map. Where do you commute from & what time?

This is my default route at the moment whilst the Metrolink is being put on Mauldeth Rd-normally I would go up Mauldeth Rd, then up Withington Rd or Alexandra Rd South.

The key to the route is to go through Sale Water Park and pass Jackson's boat pub as this gets you into Chorlton. From there you have a multitude of routes to take. The path to Hardy Lane is fine for road bikes too.

On the route I have posted, instead of heading to the big roundabout just outside Deansgate on the A56, there's a shared use pedestrian bridge that takes you over the Mancunian way.

[edit-just noticed that the route turns right in Chorlton on Wilbraham Rd and left onto Withington Rd. I wouldn't normally take that way, but just continue on Manchester Rd, then take the right fork onto Upper Chorlton Rd).


----------



## Lee_M (30 Oct 2012)

usual trip in through victoria park and along the canal, very nice, and quite warm.

I do seem to be struggling though atm, I feel on the point of collapse all the time whether I'm doing a 5 mile run or a 40 mile run, weird


----------



## potsy (30 Oct 2012)

Just about managed to avoid any rain this morning, but looking at how dark the sky is right now I'm not expecting to be so lucky later  
It's all @400bhp fault, the muppet


----------



## 400bhp (30 Oct 2012)




----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Oct 2012)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> 33 degrees here at it's peak,gutted I tell though and sunny.


oh far cough.


----------



## Graham (30 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> Sure Graham - easier to show you on a map. Where do you commute from & what time?
> 
> This is my default route at the moment whilst the Metrolink is being put on Mauldeth Rd-normally I would go up Mauldeth Rd, then up Withington Rd or Alexandra Rd South.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks very much for this - Will try it out, should make a change from coming straight in on the A56. 

I probably don't qualify as a commuter - I come in from Tarporley in mid-cheshire about twice a week if the weather looks OK. Anything more would be a bit too punishing! Usually hit Altrincham about 8am. I see your route finishes just about outside our offices in Barbirolli Square.


----------



## 400bhp (30 Oct 2012)

Graham said:


> Thanks very much for this - Will try it out, should make a change from coming straight in on the A56.
> 
> I probably don't qualify as a commuter - I come in from Tarporley in mid-cheshire about twice a week if the weather looks OK. Anything more would be a bit too punishing! Usually hit Altrincham about 8am. I see your route finishes just about outside our offices in Barbirolli Square.


 
Used to work in Barbirolli Sq....didn't put the route right to the front door of the current office.

The thing to do is get over Sale Water Park, then there's loads of ways into Manc.


----------



## SportMonkey (30 Oct 2012)

Graham said:


> Could I ask how you normally avoid the A56? I come in on it, but it would be nice to find a quieter route. I've managed to miss out Bowden roundabout and a bit of Altrincham by going through Dunham.


 
I'm from Lymm, there should be an alternate route the same way I go in, I only get on to the A56 at Stretford. Big roads you could take the A49 to Stretton, turn at Grappenhall and take the A56 to Lymm. Small roads across to High Legh through Wincham and Northwich.


----------



## SportMonkey (30 Oct 2012)

First commute, it's surprisingly cold cycling out of the city at dawn break. Largely uneventful, although I wasn't allowed to cycle on to site.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (30 Oct 2012)

GregCollins said:


> oh far cough.


 
Coming back soon to sample the delights of the Mile End Road yet again.


----------



## Matthew_T (30 Oct 2012)

Something on the brighter side of riding:

This afternoon I went out for a little 20 mile jaunt and encountered two cars (one a white van) who were very patient and did not tailgate me or try to pass me at all.

The van remained behind me through a 20mph double white lined bridge (I was doing over 20 throughout it) and eventually overtook me with plenty of room about half a mile down the road. Thumbs up!
The car remained behind me soon after the van had passed through numerous pinch points, over a narrow bridge, and around a roundabout. They soon dissappeared and I then had a recovery van behind me. I suspect that there were an elderly couple in the car as they were so cautious. I would have given them a thumbs up if they had passed.


----------



## Hip Priest (30 Oct 2012)

Oh joy, my first dark commute of the season.

'tis the season of dressing like a member of Altern8 and having white vans up your chuff.


----------



## fimm (30 Oct 2012)

First full commute in the dark. And rain, just to add to the interest. Quite enjoyed it as I had a tailwaind. Also the traffic was really bad so did lots of filtering


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (30 Oct 2012)

Went the long way home tonight, first time for a while in total darkness. Lots of dark country lanes. Have to say all the oncoming traffic dipped their full beams, nothing worse than having your retinas burnt out by dozy drivers who can not be arsed to dim their lights. Dry and a nice temp, so all in all a nice ride home.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Oct 2012)

Brrrrrrr. And that is about it really.


----------



## Graham (30 Oct 2012)

SportMonkey said:


> I'm from Lymm, there should be an alternate route the same way I go in, I only get on to the A56 at Stretford. Big roads you could take the A49 to Stretton, turn at Grappenhall and take the A56 to Lymm. Small roads across to High Legh through Wincham and Northwich.


 
Cheers, might try a few different routes. Currently go up through Northwich, then Wincham to High Legh - Quite like that bit! Might try going through Partington and around through Flixton one day. Can't say I fancy the A49 on a dark morning - i use it when I drive and its a pretty fast road with lorries. Have seen a few people cycling on it though - Braver than me. Although they tend to be well lit up - I see one guy sometimes with reflectors everywhere - spokes etc. And three rear lights. And a massive front light as well. And a hi-viz jacket.


----------



## 400bhp (30 Oct 2012)

Graham said:


> Cheers, might try a few different routes. Currently go up through Northwich, then Wincham to High Legh - Quite like that bit! Might try going through Partington and around through Flixton one day. Can't say I fancy the A49 on a dark morning - i use it when I drive and its a pretty fast road with lorries. Have seen a few people cycling on it though - Braver than me. Although they tend to be well lit up - I see one guy sometimes with reflectors everywhere - spokes etc. And three rear lights. And a massive front light as well. And a hi-viz jacket.


 
Ahh, you're laughing then-spoilt for choice there.

High Legh, straight across onto B5159. Turn right at traffic lights onto A56. Turn left at signs for swan with 2 nicks pub. Go across small foot bridge onto brick kiln lane which skirts Dunham Massey. Turn right at end. Take next left on School Lane (way before A56), first right then imediate left onto oldfield Lane. Turn right at T Junction at bottom, then 2nd left on weldon Rd. Right at T-junction at bottom then you end up on A56 at Broadheath. 

That's a great commute.


----------



## SportMonkey (31 Oct 2012)

I just tried racing the sunset due to my lack of lights, I like to think I made it... I think I may have to invest in some cheap Cat Eyes over here. Oh well, off to Mellow Johnny's again.


----------



## donnydave (31 Oct 2012)

Ahhhhhhhhhh, changed my chain (after 4000 miles) without changing the cassette, thought it would be ok. Had to stand on 48-12 all the way as that's the only gear that didn't try and spit the chain off. Legs now hurting, new cassette is in the post, lesson learned.


----------



## martint235 (31 Oct 2012)

Surprisingly quick run in for me today. Working from home tomorrow though.


----------



## MisterStan (31 Oct 2012)

Tough run in, that'll teach me for being such a lazy git for the last two weeks....


----------



## ianrauk (31 Oct 2012)

Started off this mornings commute with a bright blue sky. An hour in and the heavens opened for 10 minutes.. buggerations.
But still a nice quick commute today, once again due to half term and much less traffic en route. Also had a few green lights in my favour. It can make a lot of difference to averages.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Oct 2012)

Bleuch. or as we say in our house, "that was Grimmers"

Drivers all nicely behaved though. It won't last.


----------



## Jdratcliffe (31 Oct 2012)

"lovely"start to the day not barely 2 miles down the road from home waiting here http://goo.gl/maps/uY35k to turn right onto the A23 for ride into town a white van man coming down the main road beeped and held his middle finger up at me as i waited behind the give way lines set me right up for the day :-@ took a good 5miles before the ride had calmed me back down. there is just no need for that!


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (31 Oct 2012)

Should of shook the coffee beans at him!


----------



## Christopher (31 Oct 2012)

First truly dark commute home last night. Lots of leaves down now - slippery when wet!


----------



## donnydave (31 Oct 2012)

Wohoo 20mph tail wind all the way home . I did have one sketchy moment, for some reason I thought my back light had run out of battery, even though all the cars had clearly seen me and no one was beeping. I waited till there were no cars around and put my hand behind the light and turned to see the reflection. Yes, light was on. It was at about this time that I noticed a definite degradation in the ride quality and quickly looked ahead to find that I was bumping along the wet grass verge. I somehow held on and gently steered back onto the road, no sudden movements.

I then spent the remaining 2 miles of my commute laughing at myself then the next half an hour back at home picking glass out my tyres


----------



## ianrauk (31 Oct 2012)

Damn, wish I had a tail wind. Blustery winds all the way home. A nightmare....


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (31 Oct 2012)

a little wet this evening


----------



## RiflemanSmith (31 Oct 2012)

Stacked it this morning again same as I keep doing in wet mud and leaves when my wheel leaves the path.
Was in front of the bin men who gave a toot when I got back on the bike


----------



## potsy (31 Oct 2012)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> a little wet this evening


Wasn't it just? 

Got to a large junction (A34/Gatley A560) for the locals and noticed another cyclist coming the opposite direction, both of us waiting at the red light, me shaking my head at the fact they had no front light and it was dark and wet, lights change and their light comes to life, stupid dynamo lights


----------



## Beebo (31 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Damn, wish I had a tail wind. Blustery winds all the way home. A nightmare....


I agree it was horrid, I don't mind if I can predict the wind direction, but when it blows all over the place you just can't prepare for it.


----------



## Twizit (31 Oct 2012)

Beebo said:


> I agree it was horrid, I don't mind if I can predict the wind direction, but when it blows all over the place you just can't prepare for it.



Yup same here. Hardest commute home I've had in a long while. Making myself feel better now by pinching the kids Halloween treats


----------



## Sandra6 (31 Oct 2012)

I had a really good ride in, despite the rain. Not my usual route as I'd been into town for lunch. The cycle path came into it's own and I whizzed past traffic, lights were on my side (although I did pavement hop one section to get by two buses) then not one, but two van drivers gave way to me so I could make a turn and I arrived at work in a good mood. 
Time to come home, and it stops raining. New batteries in my lights, off I go. I was actually singing away to myself a lovely ditty about the car behind being a twonk but not getting past me so tough, had a clear run at the RAB -then it all went a bit Pete Tong as a stupid bint aimed straight at me and I very nearly saw my life flash before my eyes. See my other thread for how that went down. 
Not sure if I'm relieved or not that I won't actually be cycling tomorrow, having just remembered I've got to do a house viewing so will be going in by bus after that and walking home.


----------



## SportMonkey (1 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Wasn't it just?
> 
> Got to a large junction (A34/Gatley A560) for the locals and noticed another cyclist coming the opposite direction, both of us waiting at the red light, me shaking my head at the fact they had no front light and it was dark and wet, lights change and their light comes to life, stupid dynamo lights


 
Whoops.

I didn't have any problem with rain, it's 30ºC and dry here...


----------



## MichaelO (1 Nov 2012)

It's tipping down - this is going to be a wet one..


----------



## potsy (1 Nov 2012)

SportMonkey said:


> Whoops.
> 
> I didn't have any problem with rain, it's 30ºC and dry here...


Same here today mate, you did say 3c didn't you?


----------



## MichaelO (1 Nov 2012)

MichaelO said:


> It's tipping down - this is going to be a wet one..


 Got soaked as I left, but blue skies by the time I arrived at work


----------



## BSRU (1 Nov 2012)

Very nice day for a ride on a bike, only fly in the ointment was all the wet leaves and wet leaf mush on the roads, took bends very easy especially the country single lane ones.


----------



## Nocode (1 Nov 2012)

Was raining when I headed-off this morning but stopped by the time I got to Bromley. Can't recall who suggested it, but wearing a cap under my helmet (even though it's still got a visor) really helped keep the rain off my glasses this morning.

Stupid front crudracer has started to rub again... Either I sneezed, or celestial configuration is ruining my front crudracers alignment, fickle, fickle things. Grrrr.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Nov 2012)

Yup, leaf mush on a lot of the roads. Horrible stuff.

The rain woke me up at 4am, sounded like a 1000 drums by the way my conservatory roof was sounding.
Was still raining when I got up a couple of hours later. But stopped by the time I left for work. Now all nice and sunny blue sky's.

Had a couple of cars driving peanuts today. First time I can remember since having 2 interactions in one day. 1st one small sports car driver decided he would like to get as close as possible to me when overtaking. Tried to catch up to him at the lights lean on his car and have a word but the lights were in his favour.

2nd one car on left turning right across me. He saw me ok, but who cares, just go anyway causing me to make an emergency stop. Tosser.

Bit of SCR on the A21 with a regular pushed the speed up a little and cheered me up a bit.
4 rlj'ers overtook me at one set of lights. I just picked each and every one off saying hello as I passed.


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (1 Nov 2012)

The road resembled a famous Scottish band this morning, yes that's right it was distinctly Runrig (of course I mean Wet Wet Wet in case anyone didn't twig!) I haven't fitted my mudguards yet and I didn't have a spare pair of undercrackers in my bag which has resulted in a fairly damp undercarriage  , so that's another lesson learned!

Still better than getting the train though!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Nov 2012)

Hung about at home until gone eight when the blue sky arrived. Wet roads low sun headwind so not much fun. Three road blocking floods inc. one with a car sat forlornly in the middle of it. Loads of debris in the roads.


----------



## Matthew_T (1 Nov 2012)

Strange that its raining where you lot are. It is blue skies here in NW. Granted a little windy (but it always is). I will probably get a good average on the return leg of my journey due to the wind.


----------



## SportMonkey (1 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Same here today mate, you did say 3c didn't you?


 
Not here, the sun's just coming up, time for a cycle out towards the desert...


----------



## fimm (1 Nov 2012)

Yes, quite pleasant here in Scotland. Came in on the big bike, one close pass from a car in Edinburgh and one excellent, patient piece of driving from a First Bus - I've emailed them.


----------



## SportMonkey (1 Nov 2012)

Some bloody lorry decided to try and put me in a ditch.

Must remember, US lorries are a bit bigger.


----------



## potsy (1 Nov 2012)

SportMonkey said:


> Not here, the sun's just coming up, time for a cycle out towards the desert...




Rather pleasant ride home, missed the earlier hailstone, no rain, plenty of traffic to filter through.
8c so semi winter gear weather


----------



## Sandra6 (1 Nov 2012)

I had to walk home tonight. 
It was really boring and took a long time, and I had to wait to cross roads. Ridiculous.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Nov 2012)

Sandra6 said:


> I had to walk home tonight.
> It was really boring and took a long time, and I had to wait to cross roads. Ridiculous.


That's pants.

Proper parky tonight, leg warmers and a gilet. The fluxient lasers _seemed_ to make a difference. Only one close-ish pass and loads of exaggeratedly wide ones.


----------



## SportMonkey (1 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Rather pleasant ride home, missed the earlier hailstone, no rain, plenty of traffic to filter through.
> 8c so semi winter gear weather


 
I'm having to stay late, too hot to cycle home, I'd fry


----------



## martint235 (2 Nov 2012)

My knees are cold!! Other than that a pleasant cycle in on quiet roads in chill, autumn sunshine. Didn't lose my temper once. 

Even smiled at the woman who treated the South Circular roundabout like a chicane from Le Mans. She hugged the bend on the way in, crossed two lanes to hug the centre and back across to hug the exit bend. Purely mental.


----------



## thefollen (2 Nov 2012)

Properly left hooked this morn. Caught it in time, hit the brakes, took the corner with him, swore a little, carried on. Also had a earphoned ped go to walk out on me without looking near Euston. Fortunately he was wearing the rubbish iPhone stock headphones and heard my 'NO!' which stopped him in his tracks and prevented me colliding at around 20mph.

Apart from that it was a nice fresh ride this morn. Enjoyed it. Amazing how after a while these potentially dangerous incidents are the proverbial 'water off a duck's back'. Very glad to be in a contract which a decent commute and secure cycle parking again!

No squirrels though.


----------



## helston90 (2 Nov 2012)

Used a spare mountain bike this morning instead of my usual commute prepped hyrbid and I was pleasantly surprised- I was expecting hard work as it's a cheap Trek with non-locking front sus, but for a 100% road ride the gearing was great for the hills and with no speedo on (or ability to see my watch as my winter shirt has thumb hooks) I didn't notice a massive dip in speed.

The only 2 problems I had was my first ever p*ncture on a commute, typical, the tube in it was only 5 miles old, thinking the rear tyre needs replacing- this found me road side, on a country lane in the sun for 10 minutes playing bike mechanic (which is better than being in work!) and also the lack of mud guards on a rain covered road saw face spray and a wet behind!


----------



## MisterStan (2 Nov 2012)

Lovely morning for a ride in - the sun was on my face (and in our eyes) all the way. Not as cold as i was expecting either, although i do need to invest in some warmer socks!


----------



## Lee_M (2 Nov 2012)

very quiet today, must be due to being a friday in half term week

Still didnt stop some silly girl cyclist crossing the road against the cycle lane lights and get stuck in the face of oncoming traffic as she realised she couldnt get between me and a bentley


----------



## Edwards80 (2 Nov 2012)

Very "hardman" looking chap walked out in front of me + traffic walking his Dalmation dog on the commute last night. Stared at me as I approached in a "yeah, what" manner.

I said "Nice work Cruella" as I went round him. I won't repeat what he shouted but I expect it would have hurt if he got hold of me


----------



## thefollen (2 Nov 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> Very "hardman" looking chap walked out in front of me + traffic walking his Dalmation dog on the commute last night. Stared at me as I approached in a "yeah, what" manner.
> 
> I said "Nice work Cruella" as I went round him. I won't repeat what he shouted but I expect it would have hurt if he got hold of me


 
This really made me laugh!


----------



## dodd82 (2 Nov 2012)

Three close passes this morning - two of them horrendous. Indeed, I actually reached out and hit one truck that was so close!

I don't want to be a cyclist that is waiting for the next close pass and shouting at everyone, but this morning it just seemed to be one after another.

It's a shame - the sun was out and I'm going drinking after work, so I was looking forward to the ride!


----------



## MisterStan (2 Nov 2012)

Good run home and fairly quiet, just what you want on a Friday.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Nov 2012)

Today I was in a cycle lane and a transit van in stationary traffic suddenly shifted to block the lane / me. I managed to brake in time but only avoided being squished by pretty much leaping onto the pavement. The occupants of the van were very apologetic although I got the impression they did it for a laugh but were shocked by the consequences.


----------



## martint235 (2 Nov 2012)

I had a very relaxed ride home. Didn't really push it but still ended up with a respectable time. Major plus point was through a day without losing my rag at someone which hasn't happened for a long time. On a training course Mon, Tues and Weds next week so hopefully by the time I'm back on a bike I'll be as chilled as a cool thing in a fridge at the north pole.


----------



## SportMonkey (3 Nov 2012)

Hit something, pop, 4 miles home. FML.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (5 Nov 2012)

Well Sundays commute was a rude awakening,I already had a cough due to them spraying the plane cabin on the way back from Thailand,but it absolutely p1553d down on the commute in,somehow I managed it but it was a bit different to cycling in 90 degree heat.Think I am better today but am still on Thailand time.(7 hours ahead) so found it easy getting up at 3am for this commute.No rain so far.Mainly most motorists were ok apart from one cabbie but I should never had a go at him even though he did a low speed close pass it was no big deal.Kept the commute down to a minimum due to my cough,if I antagonise it ,it may mean it would get worse,seems ok today though after getting a bottle of jollop.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (5 Nov 2012)

I detect a chill in the air this morning!


----------



## 400bhp (5 Nov 2012)

Cold one this morn - had compression tights under my leggings.

Some guy had shorts on - he did said he'd made the wrong choice though


----------



## fossyant (5 Nov 2012)

Very crisp this morning. 50 minutes to do 6 miles in the car. OMG. I can see me getting on the bike tomorrow despite not being recovered.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Nov 2012)

Cold in London too this morning.
Woke up to rain again.
But by the time I had left it had stopped.
Nice clear blue sky, makes for chilly morning.
Well not that chilly really, was 4degs.

And.. the traffic is back.. 4x4mumschooldriveby was in full effect this morning.


----------



## fossyant (5 Nov 2012)

Traffic is deffo back.

Desparate to go play with the MTB on the Trans Pennine to work, as it's sloppy concrete sand proofed (mudguards).


----------



## BSRU (5 Nov 2012)

Two drivers, ten minutes apart, had the same bad idea this morning, overtake on a blind right hand bend, I could not see what was coming around the corner so they where taking a huge gamble.
Later a car driving along at 40mph on a road with a 40mph limit, with a 4x4 driving about 2 metres behind the front cars rear bumper.


----------



## mrmacmusic (5 Nov 2012)

I. Hate. Thorns. 

Still, it's only the first 'unscheduled deflation' on my commute for about 13 months. First flat on the Conti Tour tyres I decided to fit on the Boardman though, so I'm thinking their yellow rubbery core isn't perhaps as bombproof as the blue stuff that was in the Marathon Pluses on my old Flight.... Having said that, a similar massive thorn in the sidewall also took out one of my shiny new Schwalbe's (13 months ago) after less than 100 miles and I thought I'd made a mistake buying them at the time. (Fingers crossed the Conti's do 3000+ subsequent puncture-free miles as the Marathon Pluses did! )

Glad I was on the Boardman today though – several icy patches and the salt is down.... time to wrap up the Trek?!

Why, oh why did the bunch of young lads in the BMW Coupé feel the need to peep their horn at me whilst I was changing the tube at the roadside though?


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (5 Nov 2012)

Cooooooold in Glasgow early this morning.... fingerless gloves may need to be replaced by something more substantial,! 

The best bit was arriving at work nice and dry as I fitted mudguards last night (fiddly as feck to do but worth it!) Oh and beating the two strava segments on my route! If only I didn't keep getting a red light half way up University Avenue, I could go much faster.... one of these days it _will_ be green!


----------



## ohnovino (5 Nov 2012)

I gave my poor hybrid a long overdue service over the weekend and the difference today is enormous: I was gliding along in total silence, and when I squeezed my brake levers I actually stopped instead of just squeaking!


----------



## Nocode (5 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> And.. the traffic is back.. 4x4mumschooldriveby was in full effect this morning.


 
Yep, plenty of cars having pulled-out from side roads stuck in the bus lane trying to feed into traffic. Obviously blocked my path which was not great and therefore got my disapproving head shake! Three times going through Catford/Lewisham that happened to me.


----------



## Lee_M (5 Nov 2012)

didnt feel too good this morning so didnt set off into that London untail 9am.

What a luxury, the sun was out, the traffic was down, the canal paths were empty

It was a beautiful ride, only spoilt by the destination


----------



## ianrauk (5 Nov 2012)

Nocode said:


> Yep, plenty of cars having pulled-out from side roads stuck in the bus lane trying to feed into traffic. Obviously blocked my path which was not great and therefore got my disapproving head shake! Three times going through Catford/Lewisham that happened to me.


 

You talking about the bus lane past the hospital I guess?
Very dodgy bit of road/Bus lane. See a good few bike/car interactions along there over the years. Including some myself. Both from cars emerging from the left and cars entering from the right.
Got to be real careful down there as it's easy to get a good amount of speed up.


----------



## MisterStan (5 Nov 2012)

Coldest morning so far for me today. A nice run in nonetheless and it was pleasantly sunny too.


----------



## Christopher (5 Nov 2012)

Put on lots of layers this AM so not cold. Much more traffic now as half-term is over. It was slow going as there were so many cars. No-one got annoyed, we all just wanted to use the same bit of road at thesame time. I yielded all the way and went very slowly; as I hate my job so much atm I wan't in any hurry to get there... & yes I am trying to get another job but no luck yet.


----------



## lejogger (5 Nov 2012)

mrmacmusic said:


> Glad I was on the Boardman today though – several icy patches and the salt is down.... time to wrap up the Trek?!


It's NOVEMBER! Best bikes should have been wrapped up at least a month and a half ago!


----------



## Nocode (5 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> You talking about the bus lane past the hospital I guess?
> Very dodgy bit of road/Bus lane. See a good few bike/car interactions along there over the years. Including some myself. Both from cars emerging from the left and cars entering from the right.
> Got to be real careful down there as it's easy to get a good amount of speed up.


 
Yeah, that's the exact stretch I'm talking about. I do tend to get up a bit of speed down there (certainly in the mornings, I'm more tired in the evenings!) and you certainly do have to have your wits about you.

This morning the cars blocking the bus lane were all clearly visible ahead (no last minute pull-outs) but I had to either stop or filter - which isn't a problem, just annoying that people are prepared to block the flow of traffic. At least one driver apologised to me and looked rather guilty when I shook my head at him.


----------



## mrmacmusic (5 Nov 2012)

lejogger said:


> It's NOVEMBER! Best bikes should have been wrapped up at least a month and a half ago!


Really?!  I was still on the Madone last week... OK so it got a bit wet, but it didn't melt 

To be honest, I had planned to continue commuting on it through the Winter, but at least I have the option of being mildly sensible and taking the Boardman when the risk of ice is higher – I really don't fancy having a fall and cracking something (bike, or bones).


----------



## Nocode (5 Nov 2012)

I'm still on my best bike (Madone 2.1) and was going to swap it for my old MTB with slicks when the roads start to get gritted.


----------



## Maz (5 Nov 2012)

Nooooo! My freehub is playing up bad style!
Bike doesn't seem to know the difference between coasting and pedalling at the moment.


----------



## Matthew_T (5 Nov 2012)

Frosty ice on the cycle path this morning. Very cold.

Typical insane traffic trying to get into the college car park. I was able to do some good filtering though.

Went to Aldi on the way home to get some Dolly Mixture. And had a lovely chat with a nice old woman in the store who offered for me to go infront of here but I persisted that I wasnt in a rush. She mistook me for a motorcyclist (I still had my helmet on).


----------



## mrmacmusic (5 Nov 2012)

Nocode said:


> I'm still on my best bike (Madone 2.1) and was going to swap it for my old MTB with slicks when the roads start to get gritted.


I switched my lights over to the hybrid at the weekend knowing it was going to be cold this week – didn't really expect any grit yet, but it was there this morning. And it was cold as expected, especially noticeable having to repair a flat at the roadside


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (5 Nov 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Went to Aldi on the way home to get some Dolly Mixture.


 
Dolly Mixtures... old school  not had those for years... (adds to shopping list)


----------



## RiflemanSmith (5 Nov 2012)

I have a very short commute,3 miles round trip but I do it twice, I normally cruise along at 15 mph, today being the day after Brighton I was managing 8/9 mph


----------



## Schneil (5 Nov 2012)

Nocode said:


> I'm still on my best bike (Madone 2.1) and was going to swap it for my old MTB with slicks when the roads start to get gritted.


 
Apart from fatter tyres helping reduce skids, any reason why it's better to ride your tank bank in the winter?
Does salt knack up the chain and cassette?


----------



## Nocode (5 Nov 2012)

Schneil said:


> Apart from fatter tyres helping reduce skids, any reason why it's better to ride your tank bank in the winter?
> Does salt knack up the chain and cassette?


That's what I'm led to believe. Grit will knacker components and those components on the 'good' bike are typically more expensive to replace. Also, I suspect grit can damage frames.
But there's much more knowledgeable and experienced guys/gals on here that could comment.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Nov 2012)

Nocode said:


> That's what I'm led to believe. Grit will knacker components and those components on the 'good' bike are typically more expensive to replace. *Also, I suspect grit can damage frames.*
> But there's much more knowledgeable and experienced guys/gals on here that could comment.


 
Grit will eat components so best to keep on top of it and wipe down after every commute in wet weather.
And a good clean at the weekends.
Grit wont trouble a frame.


----------



## Christopher (5 Nov 2012)

Grit will eat a modern cassette with thin teeth - I had a hybrid which had the cheapest 7-speed cassettes I could find and the teeth would be worn out in ~1100 miles. A good rewason for commuting SS/fixed - I have a stainless steel 1/8" cog on the back and can't even _see_ any wear after ~500 miles. Distances approximate as I don't really use cycle computers.


----------



## ohnovino (5 Nov 2012)

I'd forgotten how much I love commuting with a buff over my face. Drivers show me so much more respect when I'm dressed like an armed robber


----------



## stowie (5 Nov 2012)

Cycling along Mile-End Road towards Stratford this morning around 8:30am. 205 bus close passes me even though the next lane is empty. I think grrrr and overtake it when it pulls in just down the road. It then close passes me again at speed whilst undertaking the traffic lane. I mutter under my breath and overtake it as it pulls in again. Third time I hold primary - bus driver overtakes with only inches to spare and starts to pull in immediately to undertake the traffic. I get forced into the kerb and have to brake heavily to avoid an accident. Next time it pulls in I stand in front of the bus and do a passable impression of Michael Douglas in "falling down". Explain to the driver that I have recorded all three passes and will be passing it onto the police and TfL. Explain that my friend works at TfL (kind of true) and I shall not rest until this driver is permanently removed from the roads and never allowed to drive a bus again. At this point I am drawing a reasonable crowd to look at the middle aged man having some kind of breakdown in front of the bus. I start to cycle off as the bus pulls away and am shouting at the driver "Go on, pass me again like before, I effing double effing dare you". Bus driver overtakes again very, very wide, so clearly he knows how to do it if he tries.

Got home to realise the camera hadn't been switched on.

Normally buses are wonderful around me. This one was a total cockwomble.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Nov 2012)

stowie said:


> Cycling along Mile-End Road towards Stratford this morning around 8:30am. 205 bus close passes me even though the next lane is empty. I think grrrr and overtake it when it pulls in just down the road. It then close passes me again at speed whilst undertaking the traffic lane. I mutter under my breath and overtake it as it pulls in again. Third time I hold primary - bus driver overtakes with only inches to spare and starts to pull in immediately to undertake the traffic. I get forced into the kerb and have to brake heavily to avoid an accident. Next time it pulls in I stand in front of the bus and do a passable impression of Michael Douglas in "falling down". Explain to the driver that I have recorded all three passes and will be passing it onto the police and TfL. Explain that my friend works at TfL (kind of true) and I shall not rest until this driver is permanently removed from the roads and never allowed to drive a bus again. At this point I am drawing a reasonable crowd to look at the middle aged man having some kind of breakdown in front of the bus. I start to cycle off as the bus pulls away and am shouting at the driver "Go on, pass me again like before, I effing double effing dare you". Bus driver overtakes again very, very wide, so clearly he knows how to do it if he tries.
> 
> Got home to realise the camera hadn't been switched on.
> 
> Normally buses are wonderful around me. This one was a total cockwomble.


It was either on the Mile End or the Romford road when I had a silly bus overtake last month. He pulled into the stop before he had passed me. When I knocked on the driver's window his explanation was that I was going too slowly so he'd overtaken! Think about it! If I had been going too slowly he'd have been able to pass. Maybe it was the same retard at the wheel.


----------



## MichaelO (5 Nov 2012)

Hit a pot hole that I somehow didn't see - immediate, rapid double p**cture a mile from home  It was a very enjoyable ride up until that point!


----------



## Schneil (5 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Grit will eat components so best to keep on top of it and wipe down after every commute in wet weather.
> And a good clean at the weekends.
> Grit wont trouble a frame.


 
The frame's 631 steel so rust is a possibility. I'll bear it in mind about the components though - loads of grit on the dry roads today, I can imagine it would kill a chain/cassette if I didn't keep them clean.


----------



## fossyant (5 Nov 2012)

Salt won't affect steel if you look after it. Just wash it off regularly, just like you would the components.


----------



## jefmcg (6 Nov 2012)

Last night's commute? Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee bang bang boom bang bang boom boom bang.

Love Guy Fawke's night!


----------



## Nocode (6 Nov 2012)

Well for me at least, that felt like the first real winter commute. Met Office report said it was zero when I left home this morning (but 'feels like -4c').
The DHB Vaeon Zero's came out this morning and kept me toasty warm, as did my overshoes (good job they arrived yesterday). Just need to buy a decent pair of winter gloves now as my hands felt rather cold in my existing non-winter gloves.

The roads were gritted as well, so this weekend I shall be cleaning my MTB and probably taking that into work throughout the winter instead.


----------



## BSRU (6 Nov 2012)

Freezing this morning but no icy roads in the town, should turn out to be a lovely sunny day, hopefully.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (6 Nov 2012)

MichaelO said:


> Hit a pot hole that I somehow didn't see - immediate, rapid double p**cture a mile from home  It was a very enjoyable ride up until that point!


 
I don't think a mile from home is really a big deal.Depending on whether you were going out or coming back I guess.


----------



## fossyant (6 Nov 2012)

I'm back, if rather gingerly. Took the MTB on the Trans Pennine, took it easy as the undercarriage is very tender. I did, however, have to scalp two road bikes near work - was lucky I was turning off as there is little in the tank after almost 4 weeks of in-activity. 

Mudguards make riding the TPT a little less of a mud fest so I arrive in work with clean clothes and a slightly muddy bike (stored in my office). 

Oh and got 4th Place on a Strava Segment without trying !


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Nov 2012)

Vay brrrrr this morning, vay brrrrr indeed. Frawst glistening on the traffic free part of my ride.

Was wearing my Sugino cap under my helmet, toasty but sub lid the peak is too low, got in my LoS and now I've got aching neck muscles.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Nov 2012)

@Fossyant, Good to hear your back on the bike old chap.
@Nocode Get a pair of Altura Night Vision Waterproof Gloves.
They have served me well through the past couple of winters.

Was 0degs when I left this morning.
Frosty but nice and sunny. A 2 Buff ride today.
My new Spesh Defroster boots kept my toes nice and snuggly warm.
The traffic was a nightmare through Catford and Lewisham.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Nov 2012)

For reasons unknown I get a kick out of the fact pedestrians are wrapped up like sheep and I'm still in shorts and polo-shirt.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> @Nocode Get a pair of Altura Night Vision Waterproof Gloves..


 
What ever you do DON'T wrap the cuff of the glove around the outside of your jacket after a visitation stop in the pouring rain. Those gloves are incredible waterproof in both directions and boy can they hold a lot of water.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> For reasons unknown I get a kick out of the fact pedestrians are wrapped up like sheep and I'm still in shorts and polo-shirt.


you is well hard innit.

buff, cap with ear flaps and longs, with arm warmers under my long sleeve top this morning.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Nov 2012)

GregCollins said:


> you is well hard innit.
> 
> buff, cap with ear flaps and longs, with arm warmers under my long sleeve top this morning.


 
Nah, it's only a three mile commute on the flat


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Nov 2012)

In fact I could pretty much scream with cold the whole way and warm up when I get to work, and the screaming might alert other road users to my presence.


----------



## Nocode (6 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> In fact I could pretty much scream with cold the whole way and warm up when I get to work, and the screaming might alert other road users to my presence.


For some reason I'm visualizing a screaming pterodactyl. No idea why


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Nov 2012)

Nocode said:


> For some reason I'm visualizing a screaming pterodactyl. No idea why


 
Pretty much the sound I make if I forget to do up the button on my polo shirt and the fell wind turns my nipples into rubber bullets


----------



## MichaelO (6 Nov 2012)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> I don't think a mile from home is really a big deal.Depending on whether you were going out or coming back I guess.


Very true - I was on the way home, so only had a 15 min walk - could have been a lot worse, certainly as I'd cleaned the bike at the weekend & missed putting the pump back on the frame! Now to wrestle the Gatorskin off the back wheel...


----------



## Nocode (6 Nov 2012)

MichaelO said:


> Now to wrestle the Gator off the back wheel...


See what I did there?


----------



## fimm (6 Nov 2012)

Rather wet in Scotland this morning. Quite enjoyed the commute in spite of the headwind. Not looking forward to putting wet stuff on for the return journey (at least the weather is improving, and I have that tailwind to look forward to  )


----------



## clockhammer (6 Nov 2012)

Rubbish journey today  . I had managed to fix a clicking back wheel on my old MTB and had also gone to town in terms of cleaning the whole thing. It's an old bike I got a hold of that had never been cleaned or looked after. Replaced the chain and thought everything was okay. Hadn't had time to road test it but had the bike upside down in the kitchen and gears seemed to be indexed okay.

Left for work this morning a the bike was slipping gears, mostly when I was putting power down, then it started raining as well  . Most of my route is by road and due to the gears / chain situation it was slow going. Last bit of my journey is through a little wooded area. I set of through this, walking and guiding my bike as it's a bit hilly etc so I'd just skip gears all over the place if I tried to ride it. 

I see a dog walker so I pull off the track and as she approaches to give her room and I extended a friendly "Good Morning" (over the noise of the unleashed dog barking at me). All I got back was a moan about tyre tracks in the woods and how the local residents maintain the woods. It is wet, it's Scotland and the woods are full of foot prints, dog prints and just the occasional tyre mark, parts of it are just swamp like. I explained all this and that it is a public wood and I have as much right to be there as she has. I explain that I have been polite and courteous and was there anything else that she would like me to do. Another barrage of complaints followed! before she eventually started to walk away and said that she would just continue to maintain the woods to which I replied "thank you".

So here is me thinking I'm saving the world from Co2 emissions and being the hero when in actual fact I'm the bad guy. I'm a responsible rider, albeit new to the whole thing but being polite costs nothing, surely. I could see her point if there 7 of me whooping and skidding and marking the place up.

ahh, feel better now


----------



## fossyant (6 Nov 2012)

Took a detour off my usual route near home. Decided to find out what a wooded 'footpath' was actually like as it avoided the main road. Muddy, very muddy and a steep climb - bottom gear on the MTB, raining, glasses steamed up, so popped them forward on my nose. Could hardly see a thing, even with the Magicshine on full. Put the foot down once though as the mud was that thick.

Trans Pennine was funny. Saw 3 cyclists trying to ride in the pitch black with weedy lights. All going very slowly, one even walking as it was muddy (hybrid). The MTB was entertaining though flying at speed through the mud, and even went for one small strava segment (which I shouldn't be doing at the moment).


----------



## subaqua (6 Nov 2012)

cold and damp on the way home. followed a lovely bike and a nicer rear  my wheels twitched on the cobbles at 3 mills island but no off thankfully


----------



## MisterStan (6 Nov 2012)

clockhammer said:


> Rubbish journey today  . I had managed to fix a clicking back wheel on my old MTB and had also gone to town in terms of cleaning the whole thing. It's an old bike I got a hold of that had never been cleaned or looked after. Replaced the chain and thought everything was okay. Hadn't had time to road test it but had the bike upside down in the kitchen and gears seemed to be indexed okay.
> 
> Left for work this morning a the bike was slipping gears, mostly when I was putting power down, then it started raining as well  . Most of my route is by road and due to the gears / chain situation it was slow going. Last bit of my journey is through a little wooded area. I set of through this, walking and guiding my bike as it's a bit hilly etc so I'd just skip gears all over the place if I tried to ride it.
> 
> ...


You sir, are the spawn of Satan


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Nov 2012)

rear wheel slipped in the frame on the drive at work. hmm perhaps a chaintug isn't a bad idea.

nice well wrapped ride home, only fly in the ointment was the numpty in the Ford Ka riding his horn for about 250metres right behind me as I came into town because I wouldn't surrender primary/secondary/ride in the door zone/gutter. flicked him the bird when he finally passed on the other side of the road.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (6 Nov 2012)

MichaelO said:


> Very true - I was on the way home, so only had a 15 min walk - could have been a lot worse, certainly as I'd cleaned the bike at the weekend & missed putting the pump back on the frame! Now to wrestle the Gatorskin off the back wheel...


 
Sorry,didn't mean to come across in an aceholish kind of way.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Nov 2012)

Today's commute will consist of a train to London Bridge, a walk to Fenchurch St, a train to Chafford Hundred and a lift/taxi to the potential supplier's premises in Grays/Thurrock. I could take the Brompton but I've got a(nother) sore throat from work courtesy of one of our international travellers.


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2012)

Off road route today. Target = get a Silly Strava Section = Achieved  . Down side, bike covered in mud just after the first section of off road. Had to squirt the water bottle over the bike to remove the worse before carrying it into my office


----------



## ianrauk (7 Nov 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Today's commute will consist of a train to London Bridge, a walk to Fenchurch St, a train to Chafford Hundred and a lift/taxi to the potential supplier's premises in Grays/Thurrock. I could take the Brompton but I've got a(nother) sore throat from work courtesy of one of our international travellers.


 

Very sorry you to hear you have to go to Grays.
God be with you Greg,


----------



## ianrauk (7 Nov 2012)

5degs when I left this morning but beautiful blue sky and sunshine.
Traffic was a nightmare.

Seems I have an annoying creak on my bike. Cant for the life of me work out what it is.
It's either the rear spokes rubbing together where they cross over or it's the bottom bracket.
Will have to give it a bloody good fettle at the weekend.


----------



## Nocode (7 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Traffic was a nightmare.


 
Didn't cycle this morning as still building things up with only 3 commutes by bike a week. Did Monday and Tuesday back to back and I certainly feel tired on my commute back Tuesday evening. Will be aiming to jump to 4 days a week soon. Not sure how I'm going to feel when I have to do 3 days back to back!

Talking about traffic, it was mental last night coming back through Lewisham/Catford/Downham. Still not 100% confident filtering through traffic without plenty of warning/foresight.


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Traffic was a nightmare.
> 
> Will have to give it a bloody good fettle at the weekend.


 
Weekend..... tonight !!! 

Traffic, joys of using the off road route for a change. Passed 2 dog walkers and 2 runners this morning.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Nov 2012)

@Nocode,
yes Lewisham/Catford was pretty snarled up last night.

Keep up the cycling and it won't take you long to get in the swing of a 4 day commute. 

re filtering. Just keep a good eye out of what is happening ahead. Again car drivers on the A21 nothbound also like to pull out from the left thinking they have the right to push in front.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Weekend..... tonight !!!
> 
> Traffic, joys of using the off road route for a change. Passed 2 dog walkers and 2 runners this morning.


 

Can't.. cycle home, shower... then off out


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Nov 2012)

@ianrauk just blast the spoke crossings with some GT85 to narrow it down.


----------



## BSRU (7 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Traffic, joys of using the off road route for a change. Passed 2 dog walkers and 2 runners this morning.


 
I'll raise you two dog walkers with five or six Scottish terriers plus two runners, one of them wearing a Shimano top and lots of garden fertiliser, the joys of riding country lanes .


----------



## Davidsw8 (7 Nov 2012)

Mostly pleasant cycle in this morning, apart from when I was cycling down Carlton Gardens (reduced to one lane because of building works), I'm watching a cyclist come towards me and to my left I have a businessman on the phone, texting. So, I'm wary that he's on the very edge of the pavement walking along it, then of course he decides he needs to cross, directly into my path!

A loud 'Oy!' stopped the buffoon in his tracks... 

Why the eff do pedestrians cross the road whilst looking into their stupid phones, the message can't be more important than their safety surely??


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2012)

BSRU said:


> I'll raise you two dog walkers with five or six Scottish terriers plus two runners, one of them wearing a Shimano top and lots of garden fertiliser, the joys of riding country lanes .


 
Can't beat that. Last night was 3 cyclists with weedy lights and 1 walker ! Little bit of traffic either end, but filtered passed it all. Oh I did slap a car last night, not even done 100 yards on the road, car overtakes as we are approaching a traffic queue, and cuts back in as it's still level with me (cyclist behind me too) so I rattled the rear quarter panel with my fingers.


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2012)

Oh and look at the dirt from this morning....

[


----------



## BSRU (7 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Can't beat that. Last night was 3 cyclists with weedy lights and 1 walker ! Little bit of traffic either end, but filtered passed it all. Oh I did slap a car last night, not even done 100 yards on the road, car overtakes as we are approaching a traffic queue, and cuts back in as it's still level with me (cyclist behind me too) so I rattled the rear quarter panel with my fingers.


Reminded me that I saw a cyclist this morning with a *green* flashing rear light


----------



## ianrauk (7 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Oh and look at the dirt from this morning....


Pure filth


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (7 Nov 2012)

Had my first visit from the puncture fairy on the Great Western Road on my way home last night  A car was slowing and pulling over to turn left, I moved to the right to overtake and went over a drain cover (which wasn't exactly flush with the road) and felt my rear tyre pop. I had planned to extend my route with an extra loop round Gartnavel hospital along Crow Road and up Anniesland Road then back home but that was scuppered about half way. I just started commuting last week and I don't have a spare inner tube or puncture repair kit in my bag so just wheeled it home... It would have taken just as long to get to the nearest train station and I have no idea what buses go near my flat even if I could squeeze my bike on one. The only upsides to the journey were knocking twelve seconds off the one strava segment I passed before the puncture (which put me 7th overall) and it wasn't raining as I trudged along and several other cyclists whizzed past me! It turned out I did have a repair kit at home but I was too p***ed off at myself for being so poorly prepared to fix it last night, so I've got that to look forward to when I get in tonight!


----------



## ianrauk (7 Nov 2012)

Harry_Palmer79 said:


> Had my first visit from the puncture fairy on the Great Western Road on my way home last night  A car was slowing and pulling over to turn left, I moved to the right to overtake and went over a drain cover (which wasn't exactly flush with the road) and felt my rear tyre pop. I had planned to extend my route with an extra loop round Gartnavel hospital along Crow Road and up Anniesland Road then back home but that was scuppered about half way. I just started commuting last week and I don't have a spare inner tube or puncture repair kit in my bag so just wheeled it home... It would have taken just as long to get to the nearest train station and I have no idea what buses go near my flat even if I could squeeze my bike on one. The only upsides to the journey were knocking twelve seconds off the one strava segment I passed before the puncture (which put me 7th overall) and it wasn't raining as I trudged along and several other cyclists whizzed past me! It turned out I did have a repair kit at home but I was too p***ed off at myself for being so poorly prepared to fix it last night, so I've got that to look forward to when I get in tonight!


 

And the moral of the story is....... be prepared.
Take what you need with you to fix punctures and to fix minor mechanicals.

Sorry to rub it in.


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (7 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> And the moral of the story is....... be prepared.
> Take what you need with you to fix punctures and to fix minor mechanicals.
> 
> Sorry to rub it in.


 
No problem, lesson learned!


----------



## Nocode (7 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> And the moral of the story is....... be prepared.
> Take what you need with you to fix punctures and to *fix minor mechanicals*.


 
I'm kitted-up to fix punctures and do carry a bike tool for basic stuff, but what else should a cyclist be carrying to fix mechanical issues? A couple of chain links etc? Anything else?

Although if my chain broke I'm not sure I'd have a clue what to do!


----------



## ianrauk (7 Nov 2012)

Nocode said:


> I'm kitted-up to fix punctures and do carry a bike tool for basic stuff, but what else should a cyclist be carrying to fix mechanical issues? A couple of chain links etc? Anything else?
> 
> Although if my chain broke I'm not sure I'd have a clue what to do!


 

It's no good having the chain links if you don't have a chain breaking tool. So get one of those.

I carry on my commute
MultiTool
Swiss Army Knife
Puncture repair kit (inc. Tyre levers)
2 Inner Tubes
Pump
Pair of latex gloves (changing an inner tube in the wet will not be nice on the hands)
Some babywipes

All the above takes very little space in a rucksack, pannier or saddle bag.
Change the innertube roadside and repair the innertube when at work or at home.


----------



## Nocode (7 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> *It's no good having the chain links if you don't have a chain breaking tool*. So get one of those.
> 
> I carry on my commute
> MultiTool
> ...


 
I think it's actually the other way around for me! I've got a Topeak Hexus II tool which I believe has got a chain tool on it (need to learn how to use it) but I don't carry any spare chain links, oops! Will have to rectify that at the weekend me thinks.

Other than that, I carry; 2 inner tubes, tyre levers, 2 co2 cannisters and inflator with regulator.

The latex gloves and baby wipes sound like a really good idea! Thanks.


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (7 Nov 2012)

My next dilemma is whether I flip the hub round to the fixed side when I repair the inner-tube or just leave it on single speed?

Decisions decisions!


----------



## Davywalnuts (7 Nov 2012)

So, half nine this morning, I was coming around the Crooked Billet RAB, Staines to enter Staines along the London Road. No deviation needed as the lane I was in is continuous. 

The lane kinks left and is a pinch point from the second lane, which is straight on, but drivers always speed past lane 1, the correct lane, to get in front. http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=Sta...lsyOyESl_k1bMOYOq7ztIw&cbp=12,284.97,,0,16.74 Traffic is heavy and whilst am in a strong secondary, this old gentleman in a green Renault Scenic creeps closer and closer going around the corner, all whilst am looking directly at him fully aware what he is doing, all till he's under an arms length away and the passenger spots my and an urgent deviation is needed and taken. Luckily, I was grinding to a halt knowing I would get squashed. Anyhow, 10 yards on, traffic comes to a stand still and I see the passenger window winding down and the driver leaning across. To say he was of the utmost apologetic was an understatement, was genuinely sorry and, like his passenger, wanted to be sure that I was okay and explained that, (and as I had saw too, so was in agreement), that the car in front and car merging from the outside and pushing in where driving erratically, so want to make sure he was okay but completely forgot about me. So, I took a different tact, thinking Ill leave a thought in their heads. I said no worries and thank you and its the junction that causes conflicts as it offers me ( a cyclist ) no protection and plenty of driver distraction. This, left the look on their faces of like a lightbulb turning on, and I bid them farewell. 

Only two weeks ago I saw a squashed bike lent next to the railings and half a year ago a car on its roof from taking the junction too fast. It dawned on me earlier that there are no safe routes into and out of Staines.. Tory run Council.. They like car parks and traffic jams...


----------



## Beebo (7 Nov 2012)

Crap day, three punctures! Two in the morning, both rear, one in the evening on the front. I carry two spare tubes so had to repair the third one. I carry top peak instant patches so not too hard but my little leyzyn pump has seen some action today. Think I need some new tyres, they are 3000 miles old.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Nov 2012)

@Beebo
bad luck mate. Reason for the punctures? 
3000 miles doesn't seem a lot for tyres.
But then agin we are speaking about the mean streets of SE London aren't we?


----------



## Beebo (7 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> @Beebo
> bad luck mate. Reason for the punctures?
> 3000 miles doesn't seem a lot for tyres.
> But then agin we are speaking about the mean streets of SE London aren't we?


I'm still using the stock continental tyres that came with the kona, they are knackered, and have very little protection. The damp roads are just causing flint to lodge in the tyres more than usual. I will buy some bonty all weather hard case tyres tomorrow.


----------



## fossyant (8 Nov 2012)

This is not good.  Passed by a lady on a Cannondale Caad this morning and a guy on a MTB (I usually fly past the lady and always shout a cheery hello - she did it back to me today  ) - somethings not right down below - absolute agony on the way to work. Never freewheeled so much ! Even crawling along I was still in work 20 minutes quicker than the car would be.


----------



## martint235 (8 Nov 2012)

Operation "Keep Calm" isn't really working. Two twunts today. One actually managed to squeeze through a pinch point alongside me, still not entirely sure how I assume his driver's side wheels were on the kerbs. And then I got a guy stuck behind a left turning van who decided my lane looked really inviting!! I am really trying not to shout obscenities at people but these two made it impossible not to.

And because I'm taking it easy and calmly it took me 3 more minutes to get to work although I was carrying extra weight in the bag.


----------



## doddy73 (8 Nov 2012)

Hit side on by a 4WD this morning..... guy lept forward on a roundabout and clipped my rear wheel sending me flying. Bumped and bruised but no damage to bike. The fella pulled over and took full responsibility, looked like he was in more shock than me, actually admitted seeing me!!!.

Carried on for 2 miles and nearly had the same thing with a ford fiesta at the next roundabout, managed to hammer the brakes and avoid it this time...... not my day clearly!

Perhaps 3 lights front and rear aren't enough


----------



## Davidsw8 (8 Nov 2012)

I don't see it very often but this morning, I got 2 in a row. Cyclists going the wrong way up a busy one-way street. I shouted out to the 2nd one, twice, and she just raised her hand in acknowledgement i.e. ' I know but I don't give a ####'.

I think we have a lot of depressed suicidals in Central London.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Nov 2012)

doddy73 said:


> Hit side on by a 4WD this morning..... guy lept forward on a roundabout and clipped my rear wheel sending me flying. Bumped and bruised but no damage to bike. The fella pulled over and took full responsibility, looked like he was in more shock than me, actually admitted seeing me!!!.
> 
> Carried on for 2 miles and nearly had the same thing with a ford fiesta at the next roundabout, managed to hammer the brakes and avoid it this time...... not my day clearly!
> 
> Perhaps 3 lights front and rear aren't enough


 

Glad to hear you are ok.
You can have more lights then Trafalgar Squares Christmas tree and still some car drivers wont see you.
They are in their own little bubble.


----------



## BSRU (8 Nov 2012)

Reached my originally set target for the year today, 9000km , with six weeks and a bit commute weeks remaining this year.
Plenty of scope for improvement next year


----------



## ianrauk (8 Nov 2012)

@BSRU
Good going mate....and there's always room for improvement.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Nov 2012)

BSRU said:


> Reached my originally set target for the year today, 9000km , with six weeks and a bit commute weeks remaining this year.
> Plenty of scope for improvement next year



Air and sky! As I believe the Germans say!


----------



## BSRU (8 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> @BSRU
> Good going mate....and there's always room for improvement.


Gone from 1,500 km a year to 3,200 km then last year 7,500 km and this year should should be near 10,500 km.
Need to work on my non-commute rides, only 104 km this year, although 104km more than last year.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (9 Nov 2012)

Well the glory days of the bike tour are over and it's now back to struggling on the commutes as I picked up a chest infection on the plane back.


----------



## MisterStan (9 Nov 2012)

Well it felt quite warm this morning, good run in along the busway - the busiest i've seen it for cyclists for a while - must be a Friday thing. Passed a chap and his daughter on a tandem too, haven't seen them out for a good few weeks. Cambridge traffic behaving itself, which was nice.


----------



## GrasB (9 Nov 2012)

MisterStan said:


> Well it felt quite warm this morning, good run in along the busway - the busiest i've seen it for cyclists for a while - must be a Friday thing. Passed a chap and his daughter on a tandem too, haven't seen them out for a good few weeks. Cambridge traffic behaving itself, which was nice.


Well besides all the twits with main beams on & not dipping for anyone! ... though if you've just got into work I'm around 3-3.5 hours ahead of you


----------



## dodd82 (9 Nov 2012)

Had a lovely ride in this morning - now, just need to sign an important deal at work, and I'll be ready for a celebratory glass of red wine this evening


----------



## MisterStan (9 Nov 2012)

GrasB said:


> Well besides all the twits with main beams on & not dipping for anyone! ... though if you've just got into work I'm around 3-3.5 hours ahead of you


Yep, got in at 8am - needed my sunnies actually as the sun was low and in my eyes all the way in! Waht's your route?


----------



## GrasB (9 Nov 2012)

MisterStan said:


> Yep, got in at 8am - needed my sunnies actually as the sun was low and in my eyes all the way in! Waht's your route?


I'm arriving at work at around 5:30-6:00am. My route is very variable. Today, I came in on the Newmarket Rd, turned right onto High Ditch Rd then left onto Ditton Lane then back to Newmarket Rd, Lizzy way, Milton Rd, Victoria Rd, Huntingdon Rd the back road onto the West site.


----------



## MisterStan (9 Nov 2012)

GrasB said:


> I'm arriving at work at around 5:30-6:00am. My route is very variable. Today, I came in on the Newmarket Rd, turned right onto High Ditch Rd then left onto Ditton Lane then back to Newmarket Rd, Lizzy way, Milton Rd, Victoria Rd, Huntingdon Rd the back road onto the West site.


My route finishes on High Ditch Road!


----------



## 400bhp (9 Nov 2012)

Since the clocks have gone back I've seen some shatty driving. Although, to be fair the overall standard is probably a bit more cautions.

Two at the same junction - car overtakes with 20 yards to go at a t-junction. #1 yesterday, she ended up getting stuck in no-mans land on the opposite side of the road. #2 this morning, got a bit fed up so I just cycled round him and made him wait for slightly longer than he wished. He then made a point of overtaking me before a traffic island 10 yards on front of the junction.


----------



## fossyant (9 Nov 2012)

Felt much better today. Don't know how I got to Second spot on a off road Strava section  and very nearly splattered a squirrel.


----------



## BSRU (9 Nov 2012)

Seem to be lots of drivers driving like twunts, it must be that Friday feeling, probably a few still suffering after going out last night.


----------



## Andrew_P (9 Nov 2012)

didn't realise this was good place to vent!I have had more abuse, more close passes in the last 4 weeks than I have had in twelve months before.

Had to push my way out to overtake parked cars and the guy went berserk, I kep gesturing for him to pull over but he wouldn't. I had a slim chance to catch him up and nearly blew a gasket in the last 6 miles home on Wednesday trying but failing, got so close but the lights changed.. probably better off I didn't

The only thing that has changed is that I am wearing my new souper douper Castelli Sorpasso longs, do you think they are jealous? lol!!!!


----------



## 400bhp (9 Nov 2012)

LOCO said:


> didn't realise this was good place to vent!I have had more abuse, more close passes in the last 4 weeks than I have had in twelve months before.
> 
> *Had to push my way out to overtake parked cars and the guy went berserk, I kep gesturing for him to pull over but he wouldn't. I had a slim chance to catch him up and nearly blew a gasket in the last 6 miles home on Wednesday trying but failing, got so close but the lights changed.. probably better off I didn't*
> 
> The only thing that has changed is that I am wearing my new souper douper Castelli Sorpasso longs, do you think they are jealous? lol!!!!


 
It's difficult to let it go but in all honesty with that type of driver you will achieve nothing.

I had some twunt almost force me off tonight, less than a few hundred yards from my house. I was going to chase him down and continue cycling past my house. Thought better of it, went home and saw my wife and daughter instead.


----------



## Andrew_P (9 Nov 2012)

I know, I know but it so annoying they just know that they can get away with it, he saw the pull over gesture as he pretened to then pulled off, its the gutless way they use a car to make them feel brave that pisses me off, the turd could and probably would have had a less aggressive bike rider straight into a parked car. What pissed him off was I was making the move in good time and at pace, I was moving with the traffic so not holding up.

It has started to effect my mood when I get home which is bloody annoying!


----------



## Kookas (9 Nov 2012)

I had a race with another cyclist who I overtook.. we basically kept overtaking each other. I have to say, it's pretty cool how motivating it is to have your pride threatened by another cyclist. Probably the best way to really reach your top speed.


----------



## subaqua (10 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Very sorry you to hear you have to go to Grays.
> God be with you Greg,


 
even worse, going to chavford braindead


----------



## ianrauk (12 Nov 2012)

With a lovely nice deep cleaned commuting bike I though I had eliminated the creaking noise from the rear wheel, thinking it was the spokes. I now think it may be the hub, so job for this weekend is to get in there and dig about.

Anyway... nice and easy going commute today due to my long ride exertions yesterday. I even eschewed some SCR this morning 

Looks like it will be a wet commute home looking at the weather forecast.


----------



## 400bhp (12 Nov 2012)

Changed the chain last night but not the cassette. Had a quick ride of the bike last night with normal shoes on to check for slippage. There wasn't any.

Surprise surprise - get on the bike this morning and the chain is slipping. Note to self - when checking for slippage, use proper shoes.

New cassette to be put on tonight then.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Nov 2012)

Monday's ride is fair of face. Forecast said 4 degrees. Truth was nearer 10. Legs like lead and lungs full of gunk but I still did it in 55 mins so mostly, I guess, the lethargy I felt was in my head. Rain forecast for the evening though. Still, on the bright side, I'm not soluble.


----------



## potsy (12 Nov 2012)

Did an off road commute this morning in the dark, really enjoyed the quiet.
Saw 1 dog walker who said my lights were fantastic


----------



## MisterStan (12 Nov 2012)

Had to use the car as i needed to pick up some missing links - back on the bike tomorrow!


----------



## fossyant (12 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Did an off road commute this morning in the dark, really enjoyed the quiet.
> Saw 1 dog walker who said my lights were fantastic


 
Oi, strava sections ?????

Was on Fixed today as had to be in Manchester, and riding Snow Studs on tarmac isn't funny. I'm still slow, could just keep pace with a road bike this morning. Saddle felt better than the one on the MTB though, but still taking things gingerly - got a few 'oh you must be feeling a bit better if you are on the bike' remarks. One of my coleagues was a bit surprised I was on the bike (urology specialist).


----------



## Matthew_T (12 Nov 2012)

Some people trying to end my life on the commute home.
Plus the waterproof cover for my panniers just wont stay on so I had to abort it (it had stopped raining by then). Going to use some string to tie it to my rack next time. Sick of it coming off.


----------



## paulw1969 (12 Nov 2012)

1 Cyclist RLJ'r
1 Car RLJ'r (totally late....illegal..... and downright dangerous).
2 or 3 ninja's.

And 1 numptie who insisted on overtaking me with a foot distance to spare on a 40 MPH dual carriageway with the right hand lane clear......i'm glad i didnt/couldn't catch him up Seriously wound me up this morning........


----------



## Matthew_T (12 Nov 2012)

paulw1969 said:


> And 1 numptie who insisted on overtaking me with a foot distance to spare on a 40 MPH dual carriageway with the right hand lane clear......i'm glad i didnt/couldn't catch him up Seriously wound me up this morning........


Thats what I felt like with the guy who sounded his horn at me whilst passing me through a pinch point today. If I had caught up to him I would have had more than a few words (grab him by the throat and bare down on him like I have a hard stool coming out).

(I am joking of course!)


----------



## potsy (12 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Oi, strava sections ?????


Might be 
Was very wet and soggy on the TPT coming home, my newly cleaned bike is not looking quite so clean now 

Managed to knock you down a place on one segment and came 3rd to your 2nd on another, just wait til it's dry on there


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Might be
> Was very wet and soggy on the TPT coming home, my newly cleaned bike is not looking quite so clean now
> 
> Managed to knock you down a place on one segment and came 3rd to your 2nd on another, just wait til it's dry on there
> View attachment 14999


Eek, that bike needs hosepitalising!


----------



## potsy (12 Nov 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Eek, that bike needs hosepitalising!


What???????????
It's got another 4 days of muddy commutes to do first


----------



## Andrew_P (12 Nov 2012)

Lovely weather condition cold low wind this morning, tailwind and mild but wet on way home - Drivers = same shoot different day


----------



## paulw1969 (12 Nov 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Thats what I felt like with the guy who sounded his horn at me whilst passing me through a pinch point today. If I had caught up to him I would have had more than a few words (grab him by the throat and bare down on him like I have a hard stool coming out).
> 
> (I am joking of course!)


 
i have calmed down now..but this morning he would have had a few choice words from me......its just these incidents seem to be happening too frequenty!!!!


----------



## paulw1969 (12 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Might be
> Was very wet and soggy on the TPT coming home, my newly cleaned bike is not looking quite so clean now
> 
> Managed to knock you down a place on one segment and came 3rd to your 2nd on another, just wait til it's dry on there
> View attachment 14999


----------



## fossyant (12 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> What???????????
> It's got another 4 days of muddy commutes to do first



Blimey. Was on fixed today, but the TPT looked very boggy, full guards help a little. Only rode 2 miles home, had to pick the missus car up after the new exhaust was fitted. Garmin 200 playing up again, not holding charge for long, only 3 days or so.


----------



## potsy (12 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Blimey. Was on fixed today, but the TPT looked very boggy, full guards help a little. Only rode 2 miles home, had to pick the missus car up after the new exhaust was fitted. Garmin 200 playing up again, not holding charge for long, only 3 days or so.


Was pretty soggy, came off at Manchester road and down Wilmslow Rd, where I saw a shocking rlj from a moron cyclist, straight down the middle of the 2 lanes and hardly slowed down at all, almost straight into the side of a bus


----------



## Matthew_T (12 Nov 2012)

paulw1969 said:


> i have calmed down now..but this morning he would have had a few choice words from me......its just these incidents seem to be happening too frequenty!!!!


I agree. Too many incidents fo my liking.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (13 Nov 2012)

Had a go at a driver in Leytonstone this morning as it was a real stupid close pass then he pulls in 100 yards up the road.Told him I wasn't amused but I guess his pea brain would not be able to work it out.I don't like having a go at stupid motorists and I don't do it for fun,so that p1553d me off for the rest of the day.On the way back near Liverpool Street at a set of lights,five cyclists decided to jump them and the cabbie I was near remarked on this.I sort of agreed with him while feeling pretty smug.Of course saying "I don't see what the hurry is",wondering if he would pick up on this remark.Then a real bit of fixie no brakes riding round the Leytonstone backstreets with two bags of shopping,nervous at first I got better and even managed to do a bit of off road fixie no brake stuff with the shopping.


----------



## 400bhp (13 Nov 2012)

New cassette on - it's slipping in one gear. Bought off a forum member 

Will have to fiddle about with it again tonight, make sure i aligned it properly with the spindle (can't see how i couldn't have).


----------



## Sandra6 (13 Nov 2012)

I visited a friend before work so had a slightly different route to work, which meant crossing a major junction - one that I hate. 
First set of lights I use the cycle path up to the lights (on red) and find a van blocking most of the ASL green box, I position myself in front of him anyway. I know some people think that's antagonistic, but I needed to be there. 
Lights change I take my lane as I'm going right at the next lights. Van driver revs past me and blocks most of the next green box too, lights are red. I pop in in front of him and wait.
LIghts change but it's really busy so I'm waiting for the filter and he's revving behind me. Soon as the filter arrow goes on I don't even have time to pedal forward before he's overtaking me on the right. Eejit. 
Then I got to the entrance to the retail park where I work and workmen were barricading not only the road but the foot path and the little short cut across the bushes too. A few flutters of my eyelashes and I sweet talked him into letting me through, but I was then worried that at home time I'd be pushing my way out onto a really busy road at peak traffic and impatience time. Fortunately one of my colleagues reminded me of a pedestrian short cut that I could use, and it was only a tiny stretch of pavement cycling so that's the route I'll be using in later.


----------



## MisterStan (13 Nov 2012)

Chain fixed, quick test ride round the block last night and back on the bike this morning - a lovely mild morning with the sun on my face (and in my eyes!) all the way in to work. Cycling on my own this morning so better average speed and claimed a few scalps in some SCR. Saw the guy with his daughter on the tandem again - it looked like the mum was behind drafting them!


----------



## BSRU (13 Nov 2012)

Strange how perceptions change, woke up this morning outside temperature was 10.5 and thought how mild it is, dug out the summer gear .


----------



## fossyant (13 Nov 2012)

Fixed again. Strangely much more comfortable than the office chair (wonder if Selle Italia make office chairs )


----------



## Edwards80 (13 Nov 2012)

Elderly gent in a vomit inducing gold merc decided to run me off the road this morn. He was hovering too closely so I accelerated, so did he, so I figured I'd just let him past, he slowed down too. . . then he starts moving in and gives me about 1 inch of space to play with. So I shout, 3 times. He ignores me so I tap his bonnet.

He leans on his horn, bursts with rage and then fumbles in a failed attempt to wind his window down. I said he needs to leave more room and he swore a lot. Assclown.

Good commute otherwise too. Got another chorus of thank yous for stopping for a school group crossing a zebra crossing  Some faith in humanity restored!




fossyant said:


> Fixed again. Strangely much more comfortable than the office chair (wonder if Selle Italia make office chairs )


 

http://www.selectism.com/news/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/brooks-saddle-seats-00.jpg < - Easily done


----------



## thefollen (13 Nov 2012)

BSRU said:


> Strange how perceptions change, woke up this morning outside temperature was 10.5 and thought how mild it is, dug out the summer gear .


 
Felt very warm out there today! Had a bead on towards the end.


----------



## 400bhp (13 Nov 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> * Elderly gent* in a vomit inducing gold merc decided to run me off the road this morn. He was hovering too closely so I accelerated, so did he, so I figured I'd just let him past, he slowed down too. . . then he starts moving in and gives me about 1 inch of space to play with. So I shout, 3 times. He ignores me so I tap his bonnet.
> 
> He leans on his horn, bursts with rage and then fumbles in a failed attempt to wind his window down. I said he needs to leave more room and he swore a lot. Assclown.
> 
> Good commute otherwise too. Got another chorus of thank yous for stopping for a school group crossing a zebra crossing  Some faith in humanity restored!


 
It would be interesting to see what proportion of assclowns end up being of the elder variety. I'd say very very high. It's rare that I see the sort of anger from young drivers tbh.


----------



## thefollen (13 Nov 2012)

Also, today I didn't have shoes, lunch or keyboard/mouse combo in the backpack. Just clothes, lock and bike stuff. All this amounts to effortless scalping all the way to work, felt so light ;-)


----------



## Edwards80 (13 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> It would be interesting to see what proportion of assclowns end up being of the elder variety. I'd say very very high. It's rare that I see the sort of anger from young drivers tbh.


 
My (very few) incidents have been mostly with older folks. I genuinely don't think he realised how dangerous his driving was. The more worrying thing is he probably didn't realise afterwards either judging by his reaction.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Nov 2012)

Was over 10degs when I left this morning. Positivity mild.
The roads are bleedin' filthy though, what with all the leaf mulch. Makes a right mess of the bike. 

So looks like I have fixed the creaking.
Took the rear wheel apart last night.
Found that the grease had turned to liquid on the non drive side bearings/cup&cones.
So all cleaned out, checked for pitting (none) popped back in an all greased up.
A nice silent creak free cycle to work this morning... Bliss!


----------



## Andrew_P (13 Nov 2012)

You know that feeling you are about to be hit from behind and flinching awaiting the impact, christ a 40ft Lorry I had overtaken in traffic and got at least 3-4 car lengths in front of, I was in the middle of the road indicating for my right turn woman was edging out from the left hand junction saw me and hesitated and then must have leapt out in front of the lorry, the lorry anchored on so hard he shiffted his load of girders all I could heare behind me was screeching brakes, air horn and then all the girders hitting the back of his cab. I was seriously flinching waiting for it all to catch up with me and wipe me out!!


----------



## 400bhp (13 Nov 2012)




----------



## BSRU (13 Nov 2012)

Some guy decided to race me on a shared path I had just joined, I was only on it for a couple hundred metres riding slowly but he went for it. He must have forgot about the 600m drag on the road just after the shared path finishes as he struggled up the drag and I just sat behind taking it easy deciding when they had burnt themselves out.
Not once did they look behind, not even when moving out to pass a parked van, so he had no clue I was just sitting there biding my time.
Just as we reached the top, I decided he was way too slow and gave it a squirt to go past. Looked behind to see I'm going away, now we are on the flat I stick into a bigger gear and sprint of into the distance .

Racing on a narrow shared path, with lots of leaf mulch, metal work and other dangers is a big no no in my book


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> New cassette on - it's slipping in one gear. Bought off a forum member
> 
> Will have to fiddle about with it again tonight, make sure i aligned it properly with the spindle (can't see how i couldn't have).


Skipping/slipping or ghost shifting?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Nov 2012)

Tuesday's ride? Warm and at pace.

Vay sweaty. Far too mild. and far to many twunts driving cars. and.... new roadworks with temp lights, always a joy when the guy in the S5 Audi tries to pass you as you hold primary, very loud horn those S5's.


----------



## 400bhp (13 Nov 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Skipping/slipping or ghost shifting?


 
Slipping I think.

Ghost shifting is where it hovers around the cassette but doesn't jump?


----------



## Andrew_P (13 Nov 2012)

New cassette, did you add a new chain as well?


----------



## 400bhp (13 Nov 2012)

Yep.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Nov 2012)

Stiff link?


----------



## paulw1969 (13 Nov 2012)

LOCO said:


> You know that feeling you are about to be hit from behind and flinching awaiting the impact, christ a 40ft Lorry I had overtaken in traffic and got at least 3-4 car lengths in front of, I was in the middle of the road indicating for my right turn woman was edging out from the left hand junction saw me and hesitated and then must have leapt out in front of the lorry, the lorry anchored on so hard he shiffted his load of girders all I could heare behind me was screeching brakes, air horn and then all the girders hitting the back of his cab. I was seriously flinching waiting for it all to catch up with me and wipe me out!!


 
all i can say to that is.......SH%T!!


----------



## fossyant (13 Nov 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> http://www.selectism.com/news/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/brooks-saddle-seats-00.jpg < - Easily done


 
Awesome, I could bin the Brookes and fit a propper saddle !


----------



## Christopher (13 Nov 2012)

Have completely changed my evening (dark) commute home to avoid the many types of fool on the cyclepath: cyclists who dazzle everyone else and don't care, dogs running loose, peds and cyclists with no lights, ninja runners etc. There _are_ cyclists, peds, dog walkers &c with properly-angled lights of course, they are great, but it is much nicer to bike along a wide well-lit road, esp as it has new smooth tarmac. The occasional close pass is worth putting up with and I can easily see all other road users whether or not they have lights & the dazzlers are well on the other side of the road, not coming right at me as they do on the cyclepath.
OK I probably do dazzle others a bit but I do angle the lights down and have put tape across the top of the lenses to try and reduce that.


----------



## subaqua (13 Nov 2012)

being close passed at speed coming onto London Bridge by WN61 BRX aRenault driven by an employee of "London Streets" . Nioce to see TfL train those who drive under theior banner to watch out for cyclists.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (13 Nov 2012)

subaqua said:


> being close passed at speed coming onto London Bridge by WN61 BRX aRenault driven by an employee of "London Streets" . Nioce to see TfL train those who drive under theior banner to watch out for cyclists.


 

Your keyboard is knackered,mate.I may be at London Bridge later,still recovering from chest infection so shorter commute is in order.


----------



## subaqua (13 Nov 2012)

its a keyboard on a building site- of course its busted. have just give it a bit of a clean though


----------



## 400bhp (13 Nov 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Stiff link?


 
I'll have to have a fettle tonight but it's only slipping in 1 gear-more faff.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (13 Nov 2012)

subaqua said:


> its a keyboard on a building site- of course its busted. have just give it a bit of a clean though


 

Seems ok now.


----------



## potsy (13 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> I'll have to have a fettle tonight but it's only slipping in 1 gear-more faff.


Shouldn't this be in 'beginners'?  

Stayed on road this morning, didn't fancy another soggy tpt run, Fossy's times are safe for 1 more day


----------



## Nihal (13 Nov 2012)

Me is new member to this place

I started commuting over a month ago.Not had any bad experiences till today.I seem to only have problems with motorcyclists.Infact i find cars and buses helpfulAnyways here,those huge vehicles atleast show some respect to the poor guy on a bike.But people with motorcycles get on my nervers.Not a single day has gone by wherein i havent been cut across by those stupid idiots.Even if i am 5 cm away from the footpaths,they seem to want to cut infront of,try to overtake a car infront,fail,put brakes and i almost ended up crashing one today


----------



## MisterStan (13 Nov 2012)

Cracking ride home aside from the dozy cow in the Ford Ka trying to kill me. Pleasantries exchanged with her and her fella.


----------



## potsy (13 Nov 2012)

Busy out there tonight, the roads are really dirty in places, that's 2 bikes that need a good wash now 
Cut through my favourite park and the path there is a mudbath after last weeks fireworks display and the hundreds of people that were schlapping about in the mud.


----------



## 400bhp (13 Nov 2012)

Fettling done - chain not jumping around now.

Puncture on the way home though, so bike turned upside down, gloves placed under seat, innertube out, tyre left on and new one in.


----------



## Andrew_P (13 Nov 2012)

£69 on new set of tyres, couldn't put up with the worry of the tube creeping out of the sidewall on the GP4000s front. Back chewed up a bit so bit the bullet and 23mm 4Seasons, felt a bit naff on the way home but a lovely ride for a change almost zero numpty, why o why cannot it not be like that everyday.


----------



## Matthew_T (13 Nov 2012)

LOCO said:


> £69 on new set of tyres, couldn't put up with the worry of the tube creeping out of the sidewall on the GP4000s front. Back chewed up a bit so bit the bullet and 23mm 4Seasons, felt a bit naff on the way home but a lovely ride for a change almost zero numpty, why o why cannot it not be like that everyday.


When I got my MTB the rear tube kept coming through the tyre when fully pumped up. I have solved it now by taking the rear tyre off and putting it back on. Thats Halfords for ya!


----------



## Twizit (13 Nov 2012)

Hmmm it had all being going to well on the single speed that has now been adopted as commute bike of choice.

First visit from the fairy yesterday, and the first in over 5,000 miles of using Gatorskins on the commute. These particular ones only have about 500 miles on them so a little annoyed. Discovered that getting a rear wheel out of a SS is a right faff, especially when you've just fitted chain tugs which help keep the back wheel and chain nice and taut.

Today felt like the chain was acting a bit funny and it actually jumped off the rear sprocket at one point, despite not being loose. Got home and checked it to find one split side plate  new chan now fitted so hoping for a better day tomorrow....


----------



## Sandra6 (14 Nov 2012)

I had a resurgence of rage yesterday cycling into the city centre, then on to work out the other side. I've been relatively calm lately and have taken to cursing under my breath instead of berating motorists, but some idiot who decided to edge his way into the cycle lane right on my front wheel really tipped me over. 
When I looked over I thought he was on his mobile, and I was thinking "right ass wipe I'll be reporting you" but he was just holding something in his hand, it wasn't a phone. Damn. 
Instead I banged on his window and pointed at the lane "cyclepath!" then at me "cyclist" then I pointed out he was driving a car and ought to stick to his own lane! He looked fairly unimpressed. 
I also yelled at a dozy woman who very deliberately walked straight at me on the cyclist half of the shared path. But I've realised yelling "cyclepath" actually just sounds like I'm declaring I am a psychopath! Oh dear.


----------



## fossyant (14 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> so bike turned upside down,


 
OMG - Fail !


----------



## fossyant (14 Nov 2012)

Still slow  

I did pass the lady that scapled me last week though.  Said a cheery hello as usual. She was then following me through traffic and shouted over to me 'OMG your lights are bright !", I said, "I know, sorry about that"


----------



## Andrew_P (14 Nov 2012)

Nothing applies better on a commute than Keep Calm & Carry


----------



## Trickedem (14 Nov 2012)

Interesting commute this morning. I got pulled out on by some leaf mould, which caused me to fall off. I was braking to a stop at the time so not serious. Straightened up my handlebars and brake lever and the bike seems fine. I've got grazes on my knee thigh and elbow  
Then just as I was coming into Canary Wharf, C*ckboy in his Ferrari continues to overtake me as I am indicating to pull into his lane. I was watching this in my mirror, so no danger, but as he came alongside I saw the reason, he was fiddling with his iphone.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> Fettling done - chain not jumping around now.
> 
> Puncture on the way home though, so bike turned upside down, gloves placed under seat, innertube out, tyre left on and new one in.


How did you sort it? root cause?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Nov 2012)

working from home today waiting on a delivery so no commute on what looks like a glorious morning.


----------



## 400bhp (14 Nov 2012)

GregCollins said:


> How did you sort it? root cause?


 
Root cause - me. Just used the barrell adjuster 

Very odd really as all the other gears were lined up? Not experienced that before.


----------



## fimm (14 Nov 2012)

GregCollins said:


> ....looks like a glorious morning.


Pi$$ing it down in Scotland...  a perfect day for the long commute. What numpty thinks cycling for an hour in the rain is a good idea? (I quite enjoyed it apart from my glasses kept steaming up).
Not looking forward to getting back into wet kit later...


----------



## Andrew_P (14 Nov 2012)

fimm said:


> Not looking forward to getting back into wet kit later...


 If you have room at work I cannot do without my Dri Buddy. I even stick it on for an hour in the summer to dry out the kit. Low Wattage and takes about 60-90 mins to fully dry kit and boots etc.


----------



## potsy (14 Nov 2012)

First 2 cyclists I saw today, 1 with no lights the other a serial red light jumper  
Stayed off road again, enjoyed it.


----------



## MisterStan (14 Nov 2012)

Warm again this morning, quite busy for cyclists too. Motor vehicles generally well behaved - all in all a good commute.


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (14 Nov 2012)

Left the bike at home tonight as I'm going out after work...

Last night's journey home it was chucking down in Glasgow. Unsurprisingly I set P.Bs on the two strava sections on my route and was just three seconds off my first podium. http://app.strava.com/segments/2369309 Rain is a very good motivator, even if it did make a bit treacherous to take the two roundabouts (one is just a mini) on that sector with any speed!


----------



## Christopher (14 Nov 2012)

I always seem so _angry_ when commuting. Am worried I am turning into one of those grumpy, lonely middle-aged men that is aways shouting at kids in the street*. Heck I get a lot less aggro than most posters in Commuting seem to...

*when I am not ranting about cyclists' lights on a forum that is...

Anyhoo hols next week. France in November is so bracing... might even do some cyclo-cross training or at least some rides...


----------



## fimm (14 Nov 2012)

LOCO said:


> If you have room at work I cannot do without my Dri Buddy. I even stick it on for an hour in the summer to dry out the kit. Low Wattage and takes about 60-90 mins to fully dry kit and boots etc.


 We're supposed to put all our kit into a locker. My employer is pretty good actually, the bike parking is fine, there are a couple of showers, that sort of thing. It is just that someone complained that there was cycling kit hanging around the shower room; so they provided us with lockers to put it in. Which isn't a problem until you decide that cycling for an hour in the rain is the best way to get to work... (I've actually been naughty and hung my Ron Hills over the back of my chair to dry out - gloves and socks are hung up in the office too...)


----------



## Nocode (14 Nov 2012)

@Trickedem: Where do you commute in from?


----------



## BSRU (14 Nov 2012)

Saw an oblivious RLJ cyclist almost taken out by a bus.
Later a Daily Mail "reader"(reader in the sense they look at the pictures), in their private hire car decided to try an teach me a lesson for not cycling in the gutter, he'll be reported.


----------



## sabian92 (14 Nov 2012)

Had my first SMIDGAF today.

Some knobber in an Astra (I think, not checked the video yet) was creeping out of a sideroad on the other side of the road. Looked at her side of the road (traffic coming towards me) and saw a gap and went to go for it. Shout from me, slammed on the brakes and a stern look as well. Surprised to be honest as the windows were up but she stopped and gave me the widest pass I've ever had  until she left hooked me 30 yards later because she was overtaking me at 25 mph and I was doing 19mph 

Edit:

On the way home I was waiting behind a bus and a fella in a 4x4 wound his windows down. Expected abuse but pointed at my camera and gave me a thumbs up - made my commute 

Some cock in a Range Rover went and ruined it by impatiently passing far too closely. Proper cock with a plate like 86 JL as well.


----------



## Twilkes (14 Nov 2012)

I don't tend to have 'incidents', but today turning right into a sideroad from a filter lane, I noticed a car creep steadily up my left, half in each lane. Wondering what he was up to, I looked left at the driver, and he looked back at me with a look that said 'Go on, son, I've got your wing'. And I did actually feel a bit safer. Even though he had a moustache.

Going into Halfords to see if they sell screws to replace half of your missing bike rack screws can sometimes result in them fitting some new screws for free.

And if I'm stationary and the car in front uses it's rear screen washer, I take it as a personal insult, as if it was a camel pi$$ing on my shoes.


----------



## 400bhp (14 Nov 2012)

What I thought was a PUNCTURE awaiting me when I collected my bike after work, doesn't appear to be one after all. Perhaps I didn't tighten the valve enough.

I'm not doing very well this week.


----------



## Trickedem (14 Nov 2012)

Nocode said:


> @Trickedem: Where do you commute in from?


Strood to Canary Wharf. Currently only do it once a week, but hoping to step up to twice in the new year. I come up via Dartford and cross on the Woolwich ferry. What about you


----------



## MisterStan (14 Nov 2012)

Had a visit from the P fairy, luckily noticed early and had time to patch it. Colder this evening and quiet for cyclists.


----------



## Slaav (14 Nov 2012)

Thanks to the complete and total muppet last night just north of Euston Road heading up to Camden.
I was in my Disco and catching one guy at a hell of a lick. We caught the traffic and I was turnign left at next lights. slowed and waited to slip in behind him, INDICATING left.
He did a lifesaver to see what I was up to and i pointed left so he understood - I got the thumbs up and he stood on the pedals to not hold me up......
Luckily I was very wary of the IDIOT that was a way back but now gaining on us as we were still being slightly held up in the traffic - A few yards from the left turn at the lights, clearly positioned in behind the 'thumbs up' chap and MUPPET TWIT continues up the INSIDE OF ME. Only because I was watching him and waiting for some muppetry did I check with an extra lifesaver of my own in time to see him coming alongside me as about to turn left.
I didn't kill him - or left hook him - but would be tempted to next time 

Why oh why do people do this?

It was clear and obvious what I was doing. He must have seen me and the indicator. I was miles ahead of him and did not overtake him to attempt a left hook....

Give me strength!

If this rings a bell (Top of Tottenham Ct Rd and crossing the large junction across the Euston Rd (on top of underpass) and it was you; any chance of an explanation? (and if you are thumbs up chap, maybe you remember the incident also?)

No banging of horns etc as just no point - he did get a little double beep to grab his attention but the fact that he completely ignored me presumably menas he had an ipod on or knew what he had done?

Sorry - wanted to post last night to get off my chest but though 'leave it a day or two'


----------



## Matthew_T (14 Nov 2012)

I changed up my route today and did a nice 30 miles. On one road though it is DWL for a long corner. Plenty of people passing me even though I took a strong primary position.
Also had a guy in a van shout at me and then drive very slowly infront of me.

It was a bit mad on the roads this evening.


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (14 Nov 2012)

On the mtb today cos of the weather. Got to a shared path that I ignore on the road bike but decided to use it. There I was, trundling along at around 20mph when out of the gloom and headlights I realised that there were two peds up ahead managing to span the full width of the path . My options were:
1 - Jump into the road - no good, there was traffic coming
2 - Slow down to a walking pace and ask them to move to the side so's I could pass - no good, I'd lose momentum
3 - swerve onto the grass to my left, give them a well wide berth and then re-join the path

I chose 3, but didn't fully appreciate the height of the heel kerb at the edge of the path. I swerved left, my front wheel went over fine, but with such a shallow angle I didn;t bunny hop. Big mistake. My back wheel caught on the kerb and started to slide, with the back of the bike starting to overtake the front, causing my bike to drop down to the left even more. 

I thought I was going down, and feared that my hip would land on the raised kerb, luckily I managed a Gregory Bauge style recovery ( 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lS9oUXrZlY
) that would have had the big chap doffing his chapeau - even if the peds were totally ignorant of my valiant efforts to avoid them. Sadly these efforts resulted in a rear wheel so buckled that I had to disconnect my rear brake in order to make a wobbly way home.

Back on the road bike and sticking to the road tomorrow!


----------



## fossyant (15 Nov 2012)

Very pleasant this morning, slightly nippy, dry, little wind. Lightweight full finger gloves and no overshoes - whoop.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Nov 2012)

Offed by a non looking, headphone wearing pedestrian today.
Filtering through traffic ped just steps out from the left between two cars and straight into me knocking me over.

Landed on my bad knee , my elbow and wrist.
No damage to the bike apart from twisted leaver which was easy righted.

Pedestrian tried to blame me saying I was going to fast.
I was probs doing about 10mph tops.
I said if I had been a motorbike then he would have come out of it a lot worse.
Then a driver stopped to say he saw it, said it was the peds fault and that he should have been taking more care when crossing the road.


----------



## thefollen (15 Nov 2012)

Lady cyclist down on one of the roads off Bedford Hill today (Balham SW12). No idea regarding the incident. She and bike were on the ground with a circle of people around her. She looked a bit shaken, no mangled bike and was conscious (which is good news). If she reads this, get well soon 

Traffic pretty thick today. Massive difference in leaving the house at 07:50 compared to 08:10.


----------



## BSRU (15 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Offed by a non looking, headphone wearing pedestrian today.
> Filtering through traffic ped just steps out from the left between two cars and straight into me knocking me over.
> 
> Landed on my bad knee , my elbow and wrist.
> ...


A real pants start to the day .
I almost hit a ped doing the same thing between two parked cars yesterday morning. Fortunately they had activated their car alarm so the flashing indicators made me aware of a pedestrian on the loose.


----------



## Glow worm (15 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Offed by a non looking, headphone wearing pedestrian today.
> Filtering through traffic ped just steps out from the left between two cars and straight into me knocking me over.
> Landed on my bad knee , my elbow and wrist.
> No damage to the bike apart from twisted leaver which was easy righted.


 
Ouch, bad luck mate - that sounds tough. Sometimes there really is nothing you can do about suicidal peds, and trying to blame you is frankly contemptable - what a pillock. Hope you're Ok- is it worth having the injuries checked out to be on the safe side perhaps?


----------



## ianrauk (15 Nov 2012)

Glow worm said:


> Ouch, bad luck mate - that sounds tough. Sometimes there really is nothing you can do about suicidal peds, and trying to blame you is frankly contemptable - what a pillock. Hope you're Ok- *is it worth having the injuries checked out to be on the safe side perhaps*?


 
Nah, nothings feeling bad.
As I said, was going pretty slow so managed to soften the blow with my knee and arm/hand


----------



## Glow worm (15 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Nah, nothings feeling bad.
> As I said, was going pretty slow so managed to soften the blow with my knee and arm/hand


 
That's good- and importantly of course the bike's OK too


----------



## Edwards80 (15 Nov 2012)

I seem to have developed the nack of saying the right thing. It's ace. Chap wound his window down today and shouted "Theres a ****ing bike track over there", referring to a shared use pavement that was covered in wet leaves and school children. We were doing about 20mph - perfect for riding past kids!

I said "You've embarrassed your wife" as she was sat silently in the passenger seat. He swore a few times and sped ahead, into a queue of traffic, which I overtook on the more usable bike lane further up 

Otherwise a nice ride. Phone said it would be 12c so I went out in shorts/short sleeves. Garmin said 6c


----------



## ianrauk (15 Nov 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> I seem to have developed the nack of saying the right thing. It's ace. Chap wound his window down today and shouted "Theres a ****ing bike track over there", referring to a shared use pavement that was covered in wet leaves and school children. We were doing about 20mph - perfect for riding past kids!
> 
> *I said "You've embarrassed your wife" as she was sat silently in the passenger seat. He swore a few times and sped ahead, into a queue of traffic, which I overtook on the more usable bike lane further u*p
> 
> Otherwise a nice ride. Phone said it would be 12c so I went out in shorts/short sleeves. Garmin said 6c


 
Like it


----------



## Beebo (15 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Pedestrian tried to blame me saying I was going to fast.


 Bad luck Ian, the ped sounds like a nobber.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Nov 2012)

Beebo said:


> Bad luck Ian, the ped sounds like a nobber.


 

Yup, he was. Didn't even apologise even when pointed out to him by a witness that he was in the wrong.


----------



## fossyant (15 Nov 2012)

[QUOTE 2153721, member: 1314"]Brakes used: 1 (lightly)
Stopped: 11
Drivers told to cheerfully self-reproduce: 0[/quote]

I pity your knees !


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (15 Nov 2012)

Because it had been milder of late decided to drop my winter coat, stept out the door and realised that was not a wise move, cold this morning and the fog as set in now.


----------



## 400bhp (15 Nov 2012)

Bollox

2 left hooks in the space of 100 m. 

2nd one - taxi suddenly pulls to a stop in front of me in a cycle lane with an unbroken white line. Had enough at that point and told him he was a feckin idiot.

This on the same commute as some woman did a half assed attempt to pull in front of me from a side junction across the lane and ended up stuck in the middle of the road.


----------



## fossyant (15 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> Bollox


 
Thanks for asking, they are still sore


----------



## Arjimlad (15 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Offed by a non looking, headphone wearing pedestrian today.
> Filtering through traffic ped just steps out from the left between two cars and straight into me knocking me over.
> 
> Landed on my bad knee , my elbow and wrist.
> ...


 
When I say "like" I am referring to the helpful driver witness.

Hope you feel better soon !


----------



## fimm (15 Nov 2012)

Yesterday evening - at least two nice drivers lets me move out into the lane they were in so I could pass cars parked in the bus lane (I was looking back in plently of time to locate a space, and I'm sure that in both cases there was a deliberate hold back to let me out. Particularly impressed with the man in the very nice and expensive looking executive saloon (not a BMW or an Audi but that sort of thing) who I was expecting to hurry along to get to the lights before they changed.

They more than balanced out the impatient so-and-so who came down the bus lane to the left turn lane and then went straight on at high speed. Fortunately that's not the first time I've seen that done at that junction and the minute I saw him I guessed that was what he was going to do...


----------



## Christopher (15 Nov 2012)

Interesting commute home last night - local farmer is taking advantage of the dry weather to frantically work his fields, so pulled off the cycleway to let a huge tractor and trailer pass - this at about 6PM and there was another machine doing something in the field under a battery of lights. Busy busy!

Lovely ride in this morning, stopped a couple of times to clean the rear wheel and look at the view. Sky very pretty at dawn, sun was lighting up the clouds and the jet contrails...


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (15 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> What I thought was a PUNCTURE awaiting me when I collected my bike after work, doesn't appear to be one after all. Perhaps I didn't tighten the valve enough.
> 
> I'm not doing very well this week.


 
Perhaps someone loosened it for you.


----------



## 400bhp (15 Nov 2012)

I know........


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (15 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Nah, nothings feeling bad.
> As I said, was going pretty slow so managed to soften the blow with my knee and arm/hand


 
So bloody common,I did a bt of trick fixie cycling coming off of Blackfriars Bridge due to peds crossing the
road without looking while staring into their mobile phones.


----------



## fossyant (15 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> I know........


 
Potsy ?


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (15 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Potsy ?


----------



## 400bhp (15 Nov 2012)




----------



## Sandra6 (15 Nov 2012)

There and back, no motorist related incidents. How is that even possible?!
Had to explain the principal of looking both ways before crossing to a couple of pedestrians at the end of my road though.
Every day this week somebody has stepped off that particular kerb without looking and gone right in front of me. Fortunately for us all I'm paying attention and don't run into them, although I'm tempted to.


----------



## potsy (15 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Potsy ?




Road commute today, traffic busy as ever, was looking out for an uncomfotable looking cyclist in red on the way home but didn't see any, did see a young lad riding thru the park with a torch in his hand as a bike light


----------



## Saluki (15 Nov 2012)

We don't often commute to work but today was all dog walking and no dog grooming so I had no kit to cart about. 24 and a bit miles all in all, on MTBs as its tractor season round our way and our MTBs are filthy and muddied up to their handlebars and we haven't been off road. So happy we didn't take the roadies.
Foggy as anything on the way home but we had no near misses, didn't get shouted at by anyone or have any incidents of any kind.


----------



## fossyant (15 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Road commute today, traffic busy as ever, was looking out for an uncomfotable looking VERY SLOW cyclist in red on the way home but didn't see any



Fixed that for you. LOL


----------



## Leaway2 (15 Nov 2012)

A big traffic jam tonight due to a removal van unloading. I felt really sorry for all the drivers stuck on Park road as I wizzed past. Had a chat with a lady on Freiston road. Temp dropping again though.


----------



## 400bhp (15 Nov 2012)

Left work relatively late tonight (5:30pm) - boy, those poor car drivers stuck in one almighty tail back in Manc centre.


----------



## MichaelO (15 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> Left work relatively late tonight (5:30pm) - boy, those poor car drivers stuck in one almighty tail back in Manc centre.


I did the opposite - left early (4pm) and found the traffic jams in all the "wrong" places! Commuted all week (40 miles each day) - feeling knackered tonight! But MUST do it tomorrow.....


----------



## steveoo (15 Nov 2012)

Saw a massive dead rat at the side of the road tonight on the commute home.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Nov 2012)

steveoo said:


> Saw a massive dead rat at the side of the road tonight on the commute home.



Tasty noms?


----------



## Matthew_T (15 Nov 2012)

Found a dead cat in a car park whilst cycling along a shared use path. Had a chat with a guy who asked me about it. It didnt have a collar on and I am going to ring the RSPCA tomorrow morning to see if anything has been reported.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Nov 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Found a dead cat in a car park whilst cycling along a shared use path. Had a chat with a guy who asked me about it. It didnt have a collar on and I am going to ring the RSPCA tomorrow morning to see if anything has been reported.



Good plan, it might be chipped and have worried owners out looking for it


----------



## BSRU (16 Nov 2012)

Observed a cyclist who was totally clueless about road positioning and road craft, she probably does not even realise her riding is putting herself in extra unnecessary danger.


----------



## Blurb (16 Nov 2012)

Freshly deceased pidgeon on the way in.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Nov 2012)

Blurb said:


> Freshly deceased pidgeon on the way in.


 

On toast?


----------



## Recycle (16 Nov 2012)

Passed a young lass, probably early 20's, cycling from the opposite direction with no lights. Yelled "please get lights". I'm not being judgemental, she just looked about the same age as my daughter & it scares the hell out of me.


----------



## Graham (16 Nov 2012)

Beautiful ride in this morning - geese(?) flying south, lovely sunrise, nothing dead on the road anywhere. A56 all the way from Altrincham to city centre was a breeze (except for one 3 series guy but I'm not counting that), Fridays are ace.


----------



## ACS (16 Nov 2012)

The initial part of my commute home takes me a long a well-lit, but busy suburban road. Vehicles are always parked on my left for most of the cycle lane designed to link the university with the halls of residence about 1.5 miles distant. The number of ninja cyclists is amazing; I am always astounded at the tolerance shown by vehicle drivers as these idiots wobble their way from lectures.

Last night I was following 4 cyclists away from the town centre, about 5 or 6 bike lengths in front of me was a rider on a MTB, he had 2 rear lights on the go and reflective strips on his rucksack and he was making brisk progress. We drifted left into a now clear cycle lane giving traffic an opportunity to pass us, however with the road being busy with oncoming vehicles, runners, peds and of course ninjas, the passing traffic was only moving slightly faster than us about 15 mph may be a shade more.

Without warning the bloke on the MTB suddenly turned right into the path of a large 4x4. The rider did not slow, no lifesaver check over the shoulder, no arm out to indicate intention he just turned and I thought this is going to be nasty.

The driver of the 4x4 stood absolutely no chance whatsoever, the back wheel of the MTB impacting with front driver’s side of the vehicle, sending the rider and bike spinning down over the road into the path of oncoming vehicles.

The incident brought traffic to a standstill and others went to the assistance to the rider. I stopped as did the driver of the 4x4, owned by a local construction company, and we approached the cyclist who by this time was on his feet and picking up his bike. The driver was visibly shaken in fact I thought he was going to throw up at one point. The driver went to speak to the cyclist who just turned his back on everyone and walked away pushing his bike.

I gave my details to the driver and suggested he report the incident to the Police just in case. We parted after a short conversation about some cyclists and their behaviour on the road and how lucky the rider was that he could walk away.


----------



## Andrew_P (16 Nov 2012)

close passed by Merc A series, let that one go then someone turning right ahead of me and Bulgarian reg Golf really and I mean really squeezed me, a curse shouted and then he swerved and anchour'd on. Rather silly of me but I got up along side and asked hime what his problem is, as he tried to recall his best English " I will crash you to the floor" Nice start to the day..


----------



## MisterStan (16 Nov 2012)

Graham said:


> nothing dead on the road anywhere.


How dull that must have been!


----------



## fossyant (16 Nov 2012)

Late commute in after the Docs - steady and slow, no SCR'ing. Going home early in the sunshine too !


----------



## Christopher (16 Nov 2012)

Nice early commute. It is surprising how other cycle-commuters out before 7AM are much more friendly than the lot slightly later (fwiw i rarely offer a greeting but will return one), was able to go quite fast for once. I also passed where a house is being built from scratch in a vacant lot, it is fun to see the progress week to week. Unfortunately as it is in Lancshire progress has been slow due to all the rain. It isn't Grand Designs, just an ordinary house, but I like to see them getting on.


----------



## steveoo (16 Nov 2012)

Another rat tonight about half a mile up the road from the last one!
Is it the time of year for them to throw themselves in front of vehicles?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (17 Nov 2012)

steveoo said:


> Another rat tonight about half a mile up the road from the last one!
> Is it the time of year for them to throw themselves in front of vehicles?



And why aren't the foxes eating them?


----------



## Kookas (19 Nov 2012)

They're coming from Birmingham New Street, I swear there are entire rat nests on platform 9.

I saw a bike messenger riding a fixie today too, bloody fast. Was a good workout chasing him though, lost him at the massive climb at Moor Street.


----------



## Nocode (19 Nov 2012)

Back on the MTB today, think I'll be retiring the Madone for the worst of the winter weather now.
Left 5-10 mins later this morning that usual, traffic seemed particularly busy today. Had a particularly close pass from a Veolia rubbish truck leaving Lewisham and heading into Greenwich. It decided to overtake and then cut back in front of me as I was approaching a traffic bollards/island in the road. It could just be me, but I find the Veolia/bin trucks around here particularly bad for driving skills (or lack of).


----------



## MisterStan (19 Nov 2012)

Colder again this morning, but a good run into work. Had a little moment when i lost my back wheel on some mud - luckily managed to unclip in time and so only resulted in some light damage to the bar tape and plug.


----------



## fossyant (19 Nov 2012)

Struggled to get in the building this morning - All the side doors were locked, with a notice saying use the main entrance. Joked with some colleagues that at least I'd be there first, as I hopped on the bike and cycled round. No-one battered an eye lid as I wheeled the bike in past reception, and 2 office managers (premises side). We'd had a break in last night, no on site security. Youths had gone through smashing doors down into offices, and took the laptops.

I have a suspicion the side doors will be shut for some time. Glad I wasn't on the MTB and covered in mud from the Trans Pennine !


----------



## 400bhp (19 Nov 2012)

Nice You work at Manc Uni?


----------



## fossyant (19 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> Nice You work at Manc Uni?


 
MMU Didsbury !


----------



## Beebo (19 Nov 2012)

a bit chilly for the first 5 mins but quickly warmed up. The number of fellow cyclists on the road is now dropping rapidly.


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Struggled to get in the building this morning - All the side doors were locked, with a notice saying use the main entrance. Joked with some colleagues that at least I'd be there first, as I hopped on the bike and cycled round. No-one battered an eye lid as I wheeled the bike in past reception, and 2 office managers (premises side). We'd had a break in last night, no on site security. Youths had gone through smashing doors down into offices, and took the laptops.
> 
> I have a suspicion the side doors will be shut for some time. Glad I wasn't on the MTB and covered in mud from the Trans Pennine !


 No under carriagge reports, must be getting better!! (hope so lol)


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Nov 2012)

Headwind, what headwind. Forcast for the week wet and windy, can't wait!


----------



## ianrauk (19 Nov 2012)

Nocode said:


> Back on the MTB today, think I'll be retiring the Madone for the worst of the winter weather now.
> Left 5-10 mins later this morning that usual, traffic seemed particularly busy today. Had a particularly close pass from a Veolia rubbish truck leaving Lewisham and heading into Greenwich. It decided to overtake and then cut back in front of me as I was approaching a traffic bollards/island in the road. It could just be me, but I find the Veolia/bin trucks around here particularly bad for driving skills (or lack of).


 

No need to put the Madone away.
It rain's less in winter then in the summer. Only need to put away for ice and snow.
Why waste a nice ride? It was a lovely ride in this morning. Sometimes a nice sunny crisp winter morning is perfect riding.

I also noticed a VeolIa dustcard acting like a cock on the A21 this morning. Yours didn't have an Indian chap in the passenger seat did it?


----------



## ianrauk (19 Nov 2012)

Beebo said:


> a bit chilly for the first 5 mins but quickly warmed up. The number of fellow cyclists on the road is now dropping rapidly.


 

Was 4degs when I left.
But got warmer very quickly due to the winter sun (now clouded over ).
Only saw a couple of fellow commuters this morning, so yep, the fair weathers are back in their metal car/train/bus cages.


----------



## Nocode (19 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> No need to put the Madone away.
> It rain's less in winter then in the summer. Only need to put away for ice and snow.
> Why waste a nice ride? It was a lovely ride in this morning. Sometimes a nice sunny crisp winter morning is perfect riding.
> 
> I also noticed a VeolIa dustcard acting like a cock on the A21 this morning. Yours didn't have an Indian chap in the passenger seat did it?


Ok, in that case maybe I'll only take the MTB when it's cold enough for the roads to have been gritted then. I did miss riding the Madone this morning even though my MTB has slicks and I'm not that much slower on it.

Re: Veolia dustcart, I don't think it was the same driver that gave me a close pass. They seemed to be out in force though this morning, saw 2-3 Veolia trucks, some dustcarts some artics with long trailers. The latter was the one that gave me a close pass.


----------



## fossyant (19 Nov 2012)

LOCO said:


> No under carriagge reports, must be getting better!! (hope so lol)


 
Slowly  Riding the bike is more comfy that sitting at the desk.


----------



## lozcs (19 Nov 2012)

drove in today /runsandhides

bike still in bits from cleaning yesterday - hopefully get it together tonight.


----------



## Lee_M (19 Nov 2012)

really bad ride in today. not because of close passes but I had absolutely no energy. Suspect the 35 miler yesterday took more out of me than I thought, although after riding the domane, riding the hybrid is really hard work and not a lot of fun. I see a cycle2work bike in the offing - maybe a lower range domane?


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Nov 2012)

Lee_M said:


> really bad ride in today. not because of close passes but I had absolutely no energy. Suspect the 35 miler yesterday took more out of me than I thought, although after riding the domane, riding the hybrid is really hard work and not a lot of fun. I see a cycle2work bike in the offing - maybe a lower range domane?


 Ride the best bike in to the ground and then buy a new gruppo and repeat. Simple, no such thing as a best bike in my book, just a bike you ride the most! 

No way could I walk past a Domane and jump on a Hybrid lol


----------



## Lee_M (19 Nov 2012)

LOCO said:


> Ride the best bike in to the ground and then buy a new gruppo and repeat. Simple, no such thing as a best bike in my book, just a bike you ride the most!
> 
> No way could I walk past a Domane and jump on a Hybrid lol


 
I know the feeling, but leaving a 3k bike in an underground garage just makes me worry!

plus I have a union34 seat post rucksack mount and you cant use that on CF!


----------



## Nocode (19 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> MMU Didsbury !


 
I went to MMU between '02 to '05  Split my time between All Saints and Elizabeth Gaskell.


----------



## 400bhp (19 Nov 2012)

LOCO said:


> Ride the best bike in to the ground and then buy a new gruppo and repeat. Simple, no such thing as a best bike in my book, just a bike you ride the most!
> 
> No way could I walk past a Domane and jump on a Hybrid lol


 
Not all shops will sell parts and not a complete bike on C2W.


----------



## Hip Priest (19 Nov 2012)

Lost my cool this morning with a taxi driver who tailgated me and then squeezed past while I was in primary. Gave him the 'Nescafe' gesture and he stopped for a chat.

He couldn't see that he had done anything wrong and said I was in his way and he had a fare to drop off. He was reasonably calm and polite though (no swearing) which made me feel bad for doing my gesture.

Ah well, I'll see it as a refresher course in the 'reacting to drivers gets you nowhere' module.


----------



## Davidsw8 (19 Nov 2012)

Hip Priest said:


> Lost my cool this morning with a taxi driver who tailgated me and then squeezed past while I was in primary. Gave him the 'Nescafe' gesture and he stopped for a chat.
> 
> He couldn't see that he had done anything wrong and said I was in his way and he had a fare to drop off. He was reasonably calm and polite though (no swearing) which made me feel bad for doing my gesture.
> 
> Ah well, I'll see it as a refresher course in the 'reacting to drivers gets you nowhere' module.


 
'In his way'?? Arrogant t0$$er. I think the hand gesture sounds very accurate


----------



## Hip Priest (19 Nov 2012)

Davidsw8 said:


> 'In his way'?? Arrogant t0$$er. I think the hand gesture sounds very accurate



Oh yeah, it was definitely accurate! I was just disappointed in myself for getting wound up. I prefer to cultivate an air of eye-rolling detachment!


----------



## Hip Priest (19 Nov 2012)

Davidsw8 said:


> 'In his way'?? Arrogant t0$$er. I think the hand gesture sounds very accurate



Oh yeah, it was definitely accurate! I was just disappointed in myself for getting wound up. I prefer to cultivate an air of eye-rolling detachment!


----------



## Matthew_T (19 Nov 2012)

This is a public apology to the bus driver who I cut up today. I am sorry for doing it, and I realise that you had right of way. I understand that you had a face of disgust at my actions and I now know that I was in the wrong.


----------



## Chichak (19 Nov 2012)

Nice ride in this morning 4 degs and a headwind, tested new Altura night vision jacket and Columbia base layer, snug as a bug, however still in shorts. Ride home was nice with only one close pass by vision travel coach who once passed looked like he wanted to mount the pavement. 

After arriving home after 13 miles. She who must be obeyed asked me to pop some letters in the post box about half a mile away. No problem. So signal to car behind a white Citroen DS that I'm turning right and at the same time move over to the centre line. So as I put my signalling hand back on the bars to prepare for the turn she goes for the over take. After I shouted Wt ruddy hell are you doing she slammed on tucked in behind me and followed me into the right turn, she finished it all off withe a high speed close pass and then parked about twenty mtrs away from post box to visit shops......never get in the way of lady and her shopping...bless her, thought better of givin her a rollicking... So even a quick nip to do an errand can be a little dicey.


----------



## MisterStan (19 Nov 2012)

Much warmer this evening. I was pleasantly surprised that the BBC got their forecast wrong and I didn't get a drenching.


----------



## martint235 (19 Nov 2012)

Day one of Operation Calm was a success. No loss of rag, no putting bike down.


----------



## martint235 (20 Nov 2012)

A great ride in today. Switched the garmin to map mode rather than speedo and a leisurely ride in. A minute or so over my average wasn't to bad. Reminded me why I cycle to work.


----------



## 400bhp (20 Nov 2012)

martint235 said:


> A great ride in today. Switched the garmin to map mode rather than speedo and a leisurely ride in. A minute or so over my average wasn't to bad. Reminded me why I cycle to work.


 
what happened to the chap that was going to do that traffic light average test?


----------



## martint235 (20 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> what happened to the chap that was going to do that traffic light average test?


Felt it was more important to calm down as there's been more than one occasion in the last month where I've put the bike on the road in front of a car and kicked off.


----------



## Andrew_P (20 Nov 2012)

Nice bit of wind training this morning - quite pleasant apart from the wind. Slowest commute for quite a while.


----------



## Andrew_P (20 Nov 2012)

martint235 said:


> Felt it was more important to calm down as there's been more than one occasion in the last month where I've put the bike on the road in front of a car and kicked off.


Is it us or is it them? There has been hardly any let up in it for me since October, really strange.


----------



## martint235 (20 Nov 2012)

LOCO said:


> Is it us or is it them? There has been hardly any let up in it for me since October, really strange.


I was definitely getting angrier. I think drivers on my new commute see far fewer cyclists and don't know how to deal with them. This wound me up and led to me kicking off virtually every day. Now actively attempting to stay calm and let it wash over me


----------



## Andrew_P (20 Nov 2012)

martint235 said:


> I was definitely getting angrier. I think drivers on my new commute see far fewer cyclists and don't know how to deal with them. This wound me up and led to me kicking off virtually every day. Now actively attempting to stay calm and let it wash over me


 I put mine down to returning from riding for two weeks in France, it felt like a war zone when I first got back commuting but that was September and it still feels like a war zone now. Once or twice a week I would have had something fairly bad to moan about now it feels like 2-3 times per commute..


----------



## Jdratcliffe (20 Nov 2012)

after a massive headwind home yday was a pleasantly warmish commute in without incident and bbc forecasted rain failed to appear means a headwind and rain probably due this eve :-( plus side slept SO well last night.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Nov 2012)

One of my worst commutes for a while. Rain, crappy roads, crappy drivers and crappy cyclists.
To the fella on the Giant who thought it was ok to undertake me at a ped crossing then swerve around peds. You are a twat and I told you so. But you couldn't hear me as you had headphones on. Oh yes, you also then admonished a car driver for taking a very late amber, which was fine but hypocritical of you seeing as you jumped every red down the A21. Once again you couldn't hear the choice names I called you. Grade A twat.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (20 Nov 2012)

LOCO said:


> Nice bit of wind training this morning - quite pleasant apart from the wind. Slowest commute for quite a while.



Yes was blowing well this morning!


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (20 Nov 2012)

MisterStan said:


> Much warmer this evening. I was pleasantly surprised that the BBC got their forecast wrong and I didn't get a drenching.


 
They got it wrong for me this morning as well. I was more than happy as it meant I got to work with dry socks, unlike yesterday!


----------



## billy1561 (20 Nov 2012)

Yesterday was one of the toughest commutes with a really blustery headwind that was also changing direction from time to time causing me to be blown all over the place. Drivers behind kept there distance though. Must have looked like i was going to fall off


----------



## MisterStan (20 Nov 2012)

Harry_Palmer79 said:


> They got it wrong for me this morning as well. I was more than happy as it meant I got to work with dry socks, unlike yesterday!


I always have a couple of spare pairs in my desk drawer!


----------



## Nocode (21 Nov 2012)

Bit of a wet commute this morning. Taking the MTB without a decent front mudguard meant I looked like a Victorian chimney sweep when I arrived at work! Black smudges all over my face and down the front of my jacket - oops!

Also, even though I was wearing seal skinz socks and neoprene overshoes my right foot was still wet, gah! Always my right foot as well... At least I packed a spare pair of socks to ride home in


----------



## martint235 (21 Nov 2012)

I actually managed to keep dry feet today. I had the familiar tidemarks around my calves when I took off the sealskinz though. Other than the rain it was a pretty good commute, Operation Kalm is still going reasonably well!


----------



## Sandra6 (21 Nov 2012)

Really didn't want to go to work yesterday, still felt , actually considered changing my route to avoid a "hill" but decided the motorists on the alternative junction would be more stressful. 
Saw another cyclist coming towards me and actually slowed myself right down to avoid being overtaken on said hill, I was so slow up it that he'd disappeared by the time I got to the brow. 
Sweating buckets by the time I got to work. 
Rode home with a workmate, much more fun. Got beeped at by an impatient car who had a clear pass,no idea why he didn't take it and beeped instead.


----------



## ManiaMuse (21 Nov 2012)

Horrible ride back in the rain yesterday. First part was alright, the rain seemed to be holding off, but then this really misty rain started coming down, made worse by the headwind. It wasn't particularly heavy but was horrible in the eyes, roads were really greasy as well.

For added measure got a puncture 50 metres before getting home.


----------



## Scruffmonster (21 Nov 2012)

MisterStan said:


> I always have a couple of spare pairs in my desk drawer!


 
Yep. 1 sock drawer at home. 1 at work. I buy them anytime Aldi reduces them to 49p. I must have 30 pairs.


----------



## Andrew_P (21 Nov 2012)

Came very close to ruining my bib tights last night was close passed by a 40ft artic in the pissing rain in a Bus/Lorry lane whilst he undertook the cars doing around 40mph+ in a 30mph. The draft + the spray + the closeness of the pass put me in to a massive wobble, I was doing 20-25mph. Pretty sure if I had not instinctively pulled on the brakes and used the space to my left I would have come off or been hit.

Only 5-10 minutes from home, I was quite shaken up by the time I got home, and quite edgy this morning. 

I suppose you could argue I should have been further out than I was but I felt I was already in a fairly strong primary as I have had similar before on this stretch of Ken Livingstones legecy of a town bypass that has a Bus Lane that does not have any buses that use the bypass, so anything but cars can use and abuse it.


----------



## 400bhp (21 Nov 2012)

Rain rain and more rain this morning. Aldi overtrousers and aldi raincoat on.

Carerra subway's headset is grinding like a good un. Will have to strip down I suspect.


----------



## 400bhp (21 Nov 2012)

LOCO said:


> Came very close to ruining my bib tights last night was close passed by a 40ft artic in the ****ing rain in a Bus/Lorry lane whilst he undertook the cars doing around 40mph+ in a 30mph. The draft + the spray + the closeness of the pass put me in to a massive wobble, I was doing 20-25mph. Pretty sure if I had not instinctively pulled on the brakes and used the space to my left I would have come off or been hit.
> 
> Only 5-10 minutes from home, I was quite shaken up by the time I got home, and quite edgy this morning.
> 
> I suppose you could argue I should have been further out than I was but I felt I was already in a fairly strong primary as I have had similar before on this stretch of Ken Livingstones legecy of a town bypass that has a Bus Lane that does not have any buses that use the bypass, so anything but cars can use and abuse it.


 
Sometimes there's nothing you can do.


----------



## fossyant (21 Nov 2012)

Very wet this morning, and a very steady ride in - over 3 minutes slower than usual on the shortest route. Very heavy traffic and malfunctioning undercarriage again


----------



## ianrauk (21 Nov 2012)

Horrible, dank, wet and grimy ride this morning. A lot of spray from vehicles. Not an enjoyable commute today. Well there was a little bit of SCR with a regular which jollied things up a tad, but not nice or enjoyable at all. Hey ho.. such is life - just have to get on with it.


----------



## MisterStan (21 Nov 2012)

My commute this morning? Wet, (head) windy and hard work - just hoping that the wind doesn't decide to do a 180 and that the rain holds off this evening. To be fair though it was an enjoyable ride in and the look on my colleagues' faces when i arrived on the bike was great.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (21 Nov 2012)

Very wet this morning, but full waterproofs on so was not really an issue.


----------



## Beebo (21 Nov 2012)

I agree that it was grim today, the traffic is so much worse in the dark wet mornings. I very nearly lost the front wheel on a hidden manhole which was covered by leaves. 

On the way home last night some fat nobber sitting in the passenger seat of a clapped out mondeo called me a f***ing c*** just because I overtook him in slow moving traffic. Some people are beyond salvation!.


----------



## GrasB (21 Nov 2012)

MisterStan said:


> My commute this morning? Wet, (head) windy and hard work - just hoping that the wind doesn't decide to do a 180 and that the rain holds off this evening. To be fair though it was an enjoyable ride in and the look on my colleagues' faces when i arrived on the bike was great.


This is what I miss with getting in so early, the look on people faces.

I rode in on my fixed gear today, the Ultremo Aqua did a stellar job of keeping the bike on the straight & narrow. The the only annoying thing is they pick up so much water & throw it really far backwards compared to Duranos & Ultremos, meaning my feet & ankles get covered in mud & grit.


----------



## MisterStan (21 Nov 2012)

Beebo said:


> some fat nobber sitting in the passenger seat of a clapped out mondeo called me a f***ing c*** !.


I hope you gave him a cheery wave!


----------



## Davidsw8 (21 Nov 2012)

First day back cycling in 10 days as I've had a chest infection. So, of course I choose the first day in ages that it's raining!!

And, almost got knocked off by some tw@t in an estate car overtaking me then turning left in front of me at a junction (I was in the middle wanting to go straight ahead).

Hope the journey home is easier... but there's a student protest taking place near part of my route in Westminster so maybe not.


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (21 Nov 2012)

Nice and dry today, not too windy either ... Set my fastest time in (reasonably lucky with the lights) and got a PR up the strava segment on University Avenue*, happy days! 

* (Only 25th of 79 but I'm still pretty happy with the time and how much easier it feels now, compared to just a few weeks ago!)


----------



## MisterStan (21 Nov 2012)

MisterStan said:


> My commute this morning? Wet, (head) windy and hard work - just hoping that the wind doesn't decide to do a 180 and that the rain holds off this evening. To be fair though it was an enjoyable ride in and the look on my colleagues' faces when i arrived on the bike was great.


Oh look at the wind direction change!


----------



## martint235 (21 Nov 2012)

Broke my rear gear cable about 100 yards from work on the way home. Thankfully since joining CC I've learnt:

1. How to set the rear derailleur to just one cog.
2. How to keep the front mech properly maintained and smoothly shifting so at least I had two gears to get home!!

Now got to figure out how to fit a new gear cable or I may just stick it in the LBS.

Am slightly tempted to leave as is but 105 front shifter are notoriously fragile.


----------



## Hip Priest (21 Nov 2012)

I got the train in. Then I got the train home. It was rubbish.


----------



## MisterStan (21 Nov 2012)

Tough run home, windy AGAIN tomorrow


----------



## ianrauk (21 Nov 2012)

Hip Priest said:


> I got the train in. Then I got the train home. It was rubbish.


 

I feel your pain


----------



## bicyclos (21 Nov 2012)

It was only rain but was mild for the time of year. I have a heated room to dry my clothes and bike(spoilt). Only need a waterproof top as my longs, jacket and shoes dry by the time I am ready for coming home.


----------



## DrLex (21 Nov 2012)

Car failed to yield to me on a roundabout tonight. Luckily I was going slowly on the pub bike and he was starting from 0mph, so only a glancing blow to his driver's-side door by my pedal. On the basis he held his hand up in apology and I was still moving, I didn't bother stopping, leaving him with a dent & scratch and with a few microns of German paint on my pedal edge.


----------



## rliu (21 Nov 2012)

Confronted a bus driver today as he romped past me barely a metre away as I was still resting my foot on the kerb, and shouted something incomprehensible with the word 'farking' however very clear. I followed him to the depot as I realised there was one very close by. He slyly said he was moaning at someone on the left hand lane, when I'm quite sure there were no other cars in the vicinity. Decided to leave it and not waste any time on this moron, as he basically gave away the fact he was trying to intimidate me as when another bus pulled up nearby when I was speaking to him, he smugly told me 'mind your back', as if proud of the fact that buses are multi-tonne hunks of metal and I'm just on a bike. Also when I asked him if he was sure he wasn't abusing me he again smugly said 'if I was aiming that at you I would tell ya', again with a smug look on his face that implied he would relish being able to confront me further if not for the fact we are in a depot and he may get repoted to a manager/spotted.


----------



## Andrew_P (21 Nov 2012)

It was windy, side windy. That is all you need to know, well apart from it being 'king hard work.


----------



## sabian92 (21 Nov 2012)

I drove to college (for the first time!) and got the bus home. Sat next to a old man who STUNK of weed.

Grim.


----------



## dave r (21 Nov 2012)

Powered by petrol instead of porridge again today,  drove for the second day running, I'm getting itchy feet and can't wait to get back on the bike. Tomorrow morning looks OK on the forecast,  but the ride home looks like it could be a tad damp.


----------



## Twilkes (22 Nov 2012)

If I see handprints in the dust on the bottom of hatchback doors, it always makes me think there's people trapped inside.


----------



## Nocode (22 Nov 2012)

Windy on the commute this morning which made it hard going at the start. Roads are wet, filthy and covered in leaves and other crap.

Nearly clothes-lined a cyclist here in Greenwich as I was about to signal that I was getting-over into the right lane ahead (as cars have a habit of whizzing past assuming you're going straight-on) and as I looked over my shoulder before signalling saw a cyclist shooting down on my outside. Lucky I didn't stick my arm out otherwise they're be on the floor!

Then 200 yards further up the road here the same cyclist nearly ran into the back of me (heard them release a little yelp!) as there was a van stopped on the left with it's hazards on (wasn't parked-up nicely like the van in the above pic) and an old doddery man had started to cross in front of it and was coming across my path. I don't think the other cyclist had seen the old man but I had to brake to let him get across my path and the cyclist behind wasn't expected that. They were probably following too closely or wasn't expecting to have to brake when coming-off that road heading towards the foot tunnel.


----------



## martint235 (22 Nov 2012)

Working from home today, commute is only as far as the coffee machine.


----------



## Andrew_P (22 Nov 2012)

Nice hard head wind this morning, hoping it doesn't turn to a westerly later. Do not mind headwind in tailwind home. Again slowest commute for a long time, it is quite nice sitting back knowing there is no chance of a fast run and just doing battle with the wind. Roads a bit crappy, made worse by the advance party scooping out the gutter ofr the road sweeper and then the road sweeper never arrives.

Have to say this week is the first week since Autumn/Winter arrived that it now feels normal, you know the preparation of extra clothing, washing down bike, getting cold sweat, getting wet, commuting in the dark. Just feel like the norm now. Just got the minus temps to adjust too next...


----------



## Nocode (22 Nov 2012)

martint235 said:


> Working from home today, commute is only as far as the coffee machine.


Suspect you'll be doing that commute numerous times today...


----------



## tadpole (22 Nov 2012)

Tail wind this morning (15mph WSW), cycling on wet roads with almost no effort and still doing 20mph is fun until a bus pulls out without looking , and you have to duck under the mirror let it takes your head off. Bus overtakes and pulls away, I speed up to catch it, for it to pull into the next bus stop and the driver turn off all the engine/light and sign and put on the out of service sign, and refuse to look at me when I bang on the window.


----------



## thefollen (22 Nov 2012)

Spotted a bloke with the same bike as me this morning (Trek 1.5 2011). Said 'nice bike buddy!' as I scalped him (surely those are the rules, right?)- received a moody response. Generally find fellow roadies in London to be quite serious-faced. Maybe it's just my Movember, rather large now.

Were that me I'd have given a 'wahey' and made a race of it. Battle of the 1.5s.


----------



## defy-one (22 Nov 2012)

I would have to. Some people are naturally miserable


----------



## ianrauk (22 Nov 2012)

as what @Nocode said. horrible wet and much roads. The bike is a mess.
Gave it a bit of a wash down when I got to work.

Cycling through Bromley I bumped into an old work colleague from 15 years back.
I recognised her but she didn't recognise me until I took off my baseball cap and glasses.
When she did realise who it was she said "Wow! You're not fat anymore!" In a nice way of course


----------



## Sandra6 (22 Nov 2012)

Fairly nice ride in, and had company on the way home. 
Only one "incident", rounded a corner and found a white van woman (is that even allowed?!) coming straight at me on my side of the road. Why do drivers do that??? She gave me a puzzled look when I stopped dead and gestured to the right side of the road for her, "Is the road not big enough??!!" 
The two chaps outside the garage egged me on, then my son wandered up with that embarrassed look and told me I was a danger to everyone.


----------



## J.Primus (22 Nov 2012)

Horrible ride in this morning. The headwind seemed to change direction every time I turned a corner. You just know I'm somehow going to by cycling into on the way home as well.


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (22 Nov 2012)

Hip Priest said:


> I got the train in. Then I got the train home. It was rubbish.


 


ianrauk said:


> I feel your pain


 
Train for me today also... boo 

Last night's ride home was fun though... 13m 22s moving time (1m 40s quicker than my previous best) and my first ever podium place on Strava!


----------



## fossyant (22 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> as what @Nocode said. horrible wet and much roads. The bike is a mess.
> Gave it a bit of a wash down when I got to work.


 
Bet mine is dirtier.

Damp and muddy today. Went for a 1.8 mile off road strava segment on the MTB, got it, but out went avoiding mud, puddles etc. The bike is covered in mud. Going to be playing with the two T6 LED headlamps off road tonight - toasted dog walkers anyone ?


----------



## subaqua (22 Nov 2012)

J.Primus said:


> Horrible ride in this morning. The headwind seemed to change direction every time I turned a corner. You just know I'm somehow going to by cycling into on the way home as well.


 
yup , thats my ride in this morning as well.

oh and the cockwomble from Warboys in his spud wagon who likes to
1) close pass
2) sound horns at buses for hanging back for a cyclist to move into a safe riding position. will be calling them in a bit to ask if they like mashing cyclists as well as spuds


----------



## 400bhp (22 Nov 2012)

Stopped to wait behind a bus today who had just put his indicator on (I was in his eyeline through the mirro). He uhmmed and ahhed a bit but eventually pulled out and put hazards on in a flash of thanks.

Another cyclist had come alongside me and said "I thought you would have gone through there" which, looking back on it he was probably having a bit of a pop about me waiting. I don't know if he'd realised but there was a bus coming the other way and there is a junction about 300 yards past the bus stop.

Thinking about it a little more, if we are a little more patient and courteous on the road perhaps we may gain a little more respect too.


----------



## fossyant (22 Nov 2012)

You were going for the draft ?


----------



## mangid (22 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> as what @Nocode said. horrible wet and much roads. The bike is a mess.
> Gave it a bit of a wash down when I got to work.


 

I'm going to have to start weighing the amount of dirt I get off the bike each day ! 

Still, it's very satisfying getting it back into a clean state, although cleaning each chain link might be taking it a tad far ...


----------



## jarlrmai (22 Nov 2012)

Headwind, down to 13MPH at some points, effort felt like I should be doing 30 crazy bus overtake on a roundabout.


----------



## potsy (22 Nov 2012)

martint235 said:


> Working from home today, commute is only as far as the coffee machine.


How many times did you have to 'put the bike down' though? 

Think I made it home before the the wind really started to pick up,it's a lot stronger now.
The amount of crap on the roads is unbelievable, haven't quite gone for the ianrauk mid-commute wipe down yet but it's getting closer


----------



## martint235 (22 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> How many times did you have to 'put the bike down' though?
> 
> Think I made it home before the the wind really started to pick up,it's a lot stronger now.
> The amount of crap on the roads is unbelievable, haven't quite gone for the ianrauk mid-commute wipe down yet but it's getting closer


Hey, Operation Kalm is going like a dream!! Even today, I fitted a new rear gear cable without swearing at the bike once!!


----------



## Glow worm (22 Nov 2012)

The usual idiot pulling right out on me from a supermarket in bloody Cambridge. Luckily I'm used to it - for some reason when a car lets them out, I become immediately invisible. He got a bit of a mouthful, the useless fat sod. 'Other than that a nice incident free ride if rather blowy. And I have come home a little early ahead of the forecast storms. What a whimp!


----------



## potsy (22 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> Surely rlj is on the increase isn't it? More cyclists and no change in the proportion of cyclists that rlj means, in totality it is on the increase.


Saw a girl this morning on a mtb, straight through one set, she was out of the saddle with her hi-viz coat flapping all over like Superman's cape, going nowhere fast despite the effort she seemed to be putting in.
Stayed behind as there was a another red light 50 yards away, yes, straight through that one too without even so much as a glance at what was coming


----------



## Nocode (22 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> ...haven't quite gone for the ianrauk mid-commute wipe down yet but it's getting closer


 
Mid-commute!? As in cycling along with the baby-wipes out?


----------



## ianrauk (22 Nov 2012)

Nocode said:


> Mid-commute!? As in cycling along with the baby-wipes out?


 
I have no idea where Potsy get's that idea from....


----------



## Nocode (22 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> I have no idea where Potsy get's that idea from....


 
Hehe, very nice!

Wasn't quite the image I had conjured in my mind though. Thought you might have been cycling along cleaning your bike, or at least stopped at the lights giving the bike a quick spruce!


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (22 Nov 2012)

Hairy moment crossing the junction at Liverpool Street with a vehicle crossing right poorly sighted hidden by vehicle crosssing left, in front of me,lost control of the brakes with one foot off the pedal on the fixie,going faster than I wanted and managed to do some sort of trick cycling to negotiate a tricky situation.


----------



## Andrew_P (22 Nov 2012)

Journey in 

Journey Home

That tells the weather story today! (not one PR on Strava though)

Had it not been for fairly heavy traffic on the last 4 miles I would have cracked the 19.5 - 20mph avg, I was holding myself back from filtering down the right of moving traffic could have got it to 35-40mph was free wheeling at times doing 30mph  . Went flying past some plod parked up in the bus lane they were on a blind bend too, think they wondered where I had stolen the bike from as I whizzed by


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Nov 2012)

Sealed half-empty bottle (of ?Dr Pepper?) thrown by passenger in slowly overtaking car aimed right at my front wheel this morning.

Flip me I was angry. By some fluke I think it hit the fork leg so didn't have me off. Only got a partial number as it was being tailgated. Didn't recognise the car as someone I'd had a run in with before but who knows. Turned bike around rode back to town to local cop shop and was patronised by a civilian for a while. Went home and reported incident on-line. Drove to work as the lovely Helen is off sick. Was delayed by 25 minutes because of an rta. Grrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Sandra6 (22 Nov 2012)

Well, it was wet. That is all.


----------



## Bodhbh (22 Nov 2012)

Howling headwind, telegraph cables whistling, leaves and branches blowing all around. Best ride in ages. Sometimes you forget if you didn't have to do this, you'd pay for it anyhow. Beat the 30 quid I spent on a half hours gokarting a month ago by a long shot. More life afferming commutes please!


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (22 Nov 2012)

that was another epic adventure, hammering it down like machine gun fire on my face, wind blowing a gud un! roads flooded, drains over flowing, one junction I had to guess where the kerb would be as I couldnt see the pavement, luckily my foot found the top of the kerb, or I would have been shin high in shite! altura night vision gloves held up til about 8 mile in. but still kept my hands warm. waterproofs did there job so all in all wasnt too bad


----------



## subaqua (22 Nov 2012)

headwind all the way home. Tooley street was interesting. a headwind and then gusts between the More London buildings pushing me diagonally. the shard doesn't help as it channels the wind down a strange way


----------



## Nocode (22 Nov 2012)

Crazy headwind on the way home! Ouch, felt like I was cycling through treacle at points.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Nov 2012)

Nocode said:


> Crazy headwind on the way home! Ouch, felt like I was cycling through treacle at points.


 
Same here, was murder in Leicester tonight, didn't matter which direction I headed, wind seemed to be pushing me back.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Nov 2012)

Very tough ride home this evening, Can't remember as strong winds on my commute like tonight. 
Though I did sneak in an extra couple of miles tailwind riding, the headwind to get there was worth it...


----------



## Darcy (22 Nov 2012)

My commute was by car, but whilst stuck in traffic noticed a bloke on an all white bike. White frame, white cables, white handle bar tape, white tyres no branding or go faster stripes. I think I like it!


----------



## Hacienda71 (22 Nov 2012)

Apart from the normal silly Strava racing, I had a run with a middle aged lady who decided to drive at me at a junction where I had right of way, she then blew her horn, swore, gesticulated and then drove about 6 inches from me. I decided for the first time in my 38 years of cycling that was too much of an invasion of my personal space and gave her car a bit of a firm slap. Caught her up at the next set of lights. She was still gesticulating and shouting at me so I told her in what was quite a restrained way considering the circumstances that she should read the procreating highway code.


----------



## dave r (22 Nov 2012)

Powered by porridge instead of petrol today, ride in with a tail wind was good and quick, ride home was hard and slow, head wind most of the way, when I was catching the wind from the side it was shaking the handlebars and pushing the bike sideways, I'm sure that at times I was travelling sideways more than forward, when the wind was in my face I was flat out but not going very fast, sometimes almost stopping, the good thing was that the rain didn't arrive till after I got home.


----------



## martint235 (23 Nov 2012)

Quite a nice run in again today. Operation Kalm is still working although I did curse under my breath a couple of times, once at a driver who suddenly appeared on my right hand side at some traffic lights. My 6th sense kicked in and told me he wasn't going to be turning right but would be racing me into the pinch point opposite. I let him get on with it. The other was an RLJ.

On that note, in a completely unscientific experiment, I saw 2 cyclists on my route this morning (that's a lot, I can go a week with no one!) and both RLJ'd. So that makes 66% of cyclists between Welling and Croydon RLJ.


----------



## wiggydiggy (23 Nov 2012)

Last nights ride home in pouring rain and I see more cyclists than in the dry, is it that the hosepipe ban still on and we're all trying to wash our bikes or what!


----------



## Beebo (23 Nov 2012)

As i rode through Deptford/Rotherhithe this morning i passed 4,000 commuter miles for the year! I am now at 4,003.75 miles.
My mileage target is broken with a whole month to go.


----------



## Edwards80 (23 Nov 2012)

Tailwind all the way home last night. Should have been a flyer. 17mph  - It was basically a 10 mile filter through traffic.

Strangely lots and lots of cars moved out of the way as I was filtering, guessing they think anyone on a bicycle in that weather must be nuts 

Colleague who drives the same route said she got home at 7. I was home for 18:40 and I played badminton after work


----------



## Graham (23 Nov 2012)

Lovely ride in today until I got to the big roundabout in Manchester city centre on the A56 (you know, with the old church next to it where the traffic goes through the middle). Rollling gently up to the lights (which were red), some middle aged woman decides that she's still got to get past me - Front passenger side wing slides up my leg (to push me to one side) and then hits me with the wing mirror for good measure. Then starts shouting at me through the windscreen. Thought I was restrained with my language and only called her stupid beach twice. And before someone says it, "yes", I had taken a decent primary.

200 yards later, I indicate and move into the right hand lane to turn right (on to Deansgate Locks) and black BMW 3 series man comes steaming up behind me beeping his horn - obviously annoyed that I was in his lane when he wanted to do 50 in a 30 - Again, red lights and queing traffic in front of him.

Thanks to the fellow Orbea rider for the moral support at the roundabout. Who I'd also drafted from Old Trafford 

Oh and I can definitely recommend Bontrager RLX split finger gloves - Incredibly warm - I had to switch to my Endura Strikes part way through. Got them off ebay for £20. Although they have not been tested in the wet yet - I'll leave someone else to do that!


----------



## 400bhp (23 Nov 2012)

Avoid that r'about mate - feckin awful.


----------



## Graham (23 Nov 2012)

I guess you're right. I'm usually really careful - take primary, check my shoulder etc, etc. Just left one 'gap' assuming no car driver would go for it, and hey presto, one did.


----------



## 400bhp (23 Nov 2012)

You could actually just stay on the new chevrons they have placed down. I'd probably just do that, but there's no way in hell i would commute down that stretch of road post 8am


----------



## Andrew_P (23 Nov 2012)

Nice and normal today, no aggro and normal weather, nice end to the week.


----------



## subaqua (23 Nov 2012)

bit cool on the ride in today, but the flooded CS2 was a pain. not on the road , just the CS2


----------



## thefollen (23 Nov 2012)

Don't I feel silly.

Picked up a puncture on the road bike around 4miles in to my ride. Managed another 1.5miles of 'stop and pump' before deciding to switch inner tube. Couldn't get the last bit of tyre on so did the big no no of using the lever. Naturally I tore my spare inner tube. Nice clip clip walk for pushing the bike for the final 2.5 miles. 45 mins late for work.

Fixed a few punctures before without an issue, but this morn the tyre was being particularly stubborn- it's quite a stiff one. Watching youTube vids, the people fixing make the last section of tyre look particularly easy. Hoping to improve my technique later on today.


----------



## Graham (23 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> You could actually just stay on the new chevrons they have placed down. I'd probably just do that, but there's no way in hell i would commute down that stretch of road post 8am


 
I didn't get as far as the chevrons - they are on the other side of the lights. Those chevrons are dangerous too - Had a few occassions where I was about to move into them only for a car (which should have gone left towards the ring road) come up the inside of me. Hey ho, guess a rethink of my route is in order. I hate going the long round round to get anywhere though - A to B as fast a possible is best!


----------



## Beebo (23 Nov 2012)

thefollen said:


> Watching youTube vids, the people fixing make the last section of tyre look particularly easy. Hoping to improve my technique later on today.


 
It might look easy in a nice warm clean workshop, but when it's cold and wet the tyre seems much less supple, and your fingers quickly get cold and stiff.


----------



## 400bhp (23 Nov 2012)

Graham said:


> I didn't get as far as the chevrons - they are on the other side of the lights. Those chevrons are dangerous too - Had a few occassions where I was about to move into them only for a car (which should have gone left towards the ring road) come up the inside of me. Hey ho, guess a rethink of my route is in order. I hate going the long round round to get anywhere though - A to B as fast a possible is best!


 
No need to go the long way round. Follow this route. You go over a shared footbridge that takes you over the mancunian way.

That's 3 miles, whereas the direct a56 route is 2.9 miles.


----------



## martint235 (23 Nov 2012)

thefollen said:


> Don't I feel silly.
> 
> Picked up a puncture on the road bike around 4miles in to my ride. Managed another 1.5miles of 'stop and pump' before deciding to switch inner tube. Couldn't get the last bit of tyre on so did the big no no of using the lever. Naturally I tore my spare inner tube. Nice clip clip walk for pushing the bike for the final 2.5 miles. 45 mins late for work.
> 
> Fixed a few punctures before without an issue, but this morn the tyre was being particularly stubborn- it's quite a stiff one. Watching youTube vids, the people fixing make the last section of tyre look particularly easy. Hoping to improve my technique later on today.


 I nearly always use a lever to get the tyre back on but I've never punctured the tube with it. I do have some quite wide levers though.


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (23 Nov 2012)

Graham said:


> Lovely ride in today until I got to the big roundabout in Manchester city centre on the A56 (you know, with the old church next to it where the traffic goes through the middle). Rollling gently up to the lights (which were red), some middle aged woman decides that she's still got to get past me - Front passenger side wing slides up my leg (to push me to one side) and then hits me with the wing mirror for good measure. Then starts shouting at me through the windscreen. Thought I was restrained with my language and only called her stupid beach twice. And before someone says it, "yes", I had taken a decent primary.!


 
A WVM tried to squeeze past me this morning on the approach to a roundabout in Glasgow (Eldon Street/Woodlands Road) forcing me to swerve to avoid him hitting me. He dropped back _just_ behind me, but I was so annoyed I turned round to give him a two fingered salute and a few choice words. Unfortunately as I turned my right foot slipped off the pedal which the nobber found hilarious... I did manage to regain my balance sufficiently to gesture more successfully - not particularly big or clever I know, but satisfying none the less! Slightly annoyed I didn't get his number to report him to his boss, though chances are they wouldn't give a f**k anyway... (To add insult to almost injury I snapped the tail off my mudguard this morning as I was getting on my bike so I arrive at work with a slightly muddy back but I suppose it could have been much worse)



Graham said:


> Oh and I can definitely recommend Bontrager RLX split finger gloves - Incredibly warm - I had to switch to my Endura Strikes part way through. Got them off ebay for £20. Although they have not been tested in the wet yet - I'll leave someone else to do that


 
I think I need to get some proper gloves as my fingers were freezing today - my fingerless weight-lifting gloves aren't really cutting the mustard these days.


----------



## scouserinlondon (23 Nov 2012)

Had my first (and hopefully last) ped crash today. Was flitering slowly down the right hand side of some stationary traffic, was therefore in the middle of the road and a guy steps out into me from in front of a bus. Low speed, and nobody hurt, bloke just grunted and walked off. Scary enough though.


----------



## martint235 (23 Nov 2012)

scouserinlondon said:


> Had my first (and hopefully last) ped crash today. Was flitering slowly down the right hand side of some stationary traffic, was therefore in the middle of the road and a guy steps out into me from in front of a bus. Low speed, and nobody hurt, bloke just grunted and walked off. Scary enough though.


It's not great is it? But so long as no one is hurt, it's just learn and move on. 

My commute was quiet really. Bad traffic near home cos the A2 has been closed so traffic clogging alternative routes.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (23 Nov 2012)

Surprised by motorist who squeezed into a roadworks pinch point in Walthamstow and slightly annoyed but perhaps I shouldn't have been(im sure she deliberately ignored me to get through) ,whoa and behold I caught her up at Bakers Arms and I know I shouldn't have but I waved at her at the traffic lights at which I had caught up to her.Lights change and I was aware she was letting me go into another sort of pinch point road,so I let her go first,still caught her two other times till she pulled right at another set of lights we stopped at.I have an idea she may have learnt a little lesson today.


----------



## scouserinlondon (23 Nov 2012)

martint235 said:


> It's not great is it? But so long as no one is hurt, it's just learn and move on.
> 
> My commute was quiet really. Bad traffic near home cos the A2 has been closed so traffic clogging alternative routes.


I was a mixture of guilty, scared and annoyed. He bent my bloody brake lever too.


----------



## martint235 (23 Nov 2012)

scouserinlondon said:


> I was a mixture of guilty, scared and annoyed. He bent my bloody brake lever too.


Bent it or just twisted it round? Bent and I would have been annoyed. Possibly enough to ask him to pay for it.


----------



## scouserinlondon (23 Nov 2012)

martint235 said:


> Bent it or just twisted it round? Bent and I would have been annoyed. Possibly enough to ask him to pay for it.


 
95% twisted, slight bend, but can't really prove it's that incident, the brakes seem to bare the brunt of lots of things.


----------



## Andrew_P (23 Nov 2012)

I am getting in to a really bad habit at a couple of junctions where I am moving fast and a car is approaching to my right the give way what looks to me as being too fast, not only am I starting to brake (probably a good habit) the bad habit is I start evasive action without a "real" reason and without thought I find myself drifting to the right, whilst waiting for eye contact. Nearly came a croper doing it this morning, and I hate to say it was my fault.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (23 Nov 2012)

scouserinlondon said:


> I was a mixture of guilty, scared and annoyed. He bent my bloody brake lever too.


 
Hope you didn't bend the ped too badly.


----------



## dand_uk (23 Nov 2012)

Shocking commute this morning. Every seemed to be out to get me.

First off Mr BMW thinks its ok to pass me on a narrow 30mph single carriageway with queueing traffic the other way. My deliberate wobble didnt put him off barging through. Is this enough room for a car to safely pass a bike in the same lane?

100m down the road I filter past the plonker (RHS) queueing for the Avenue traffic lights and carry on along Burgess Road. Traffic is queuing at the next lights so again I filter past (RHS). Past the university progress is not fast with pedestrian crossings and queueing traffic so I can keep up. I'm cycling downhill at maybe 20? passing parked cars with a good safety margin (centre of remaining lane width). A gap has appeared in front of me. Pillock in Micra objects to my road positioning and starts beeping. I thought the sound was my tyres rubbing on my mudguard it was so weak - I figured out later his horn was broken! He passes me on the downhill (I did not move from my position - doorzone=no thanks) and of course the lights at the bottom of the hill are red. He pulls left with wheel almost touching the kerb and indicates left at this junction. Unfortunately for this fool I am going straight on and not left so he has given me room to pass him on the right.

Was expecting number three to come along but managed to get to work without any further conflict.

Do these special Southampton motorists hate people who commute by bike or just people who commute by bike and make better progress than them?


----------



## jarlrmai (23 Nov 2012)

This happened this morning.


----------



## GrasB (23 Nov 2012)

It's 5:15 am I was wondering if this was such a good idea. I double checked I had 2 spare sets of batteries & they were full charged, I had 4 tubes & a spare tyre not to mention a full set of tools in the saddle bag before the final triple check I had the Durano+ shod clinchers. 10-15 min latter I'm pointing my bike down a pitch black road towards my first waypoint - Linton, not uncommon for a commute waypoint. By the time I've got to Linton in full flow & off towards my next way point, Saffron Walden, not unheard of for a commute but certainly not a usual place I pass through. The sky starts to brighten & the first of the early risers are hitting the roads as I pass through Saffron Walden & make the next step to a familiar village of Newport. 

At mile 21 I make the left onto the road towards Newport, I can see the M11 & it's the start of a 20 odd mile drag of shadowing the M11 from back roads. Ugley, Stansted & the Bishop's Stortford all come inside the 100 min marker & with that I move onto unfamiliar roads. I think I as I skirt past Sawbridgeworth & I turn off the see-by lights & turn on the DRLs. The traffic is starting to get busy & I'm able to really up the speed thanks to slip-stream surfing. But not for long as now begins the climbs up towards Epping, Epping Forrest & the M25 crossing. 

From Epping Forrest things are getting tougher physically & mentally. The traffic is tight & as it's mainly down hill it could be all to east to get carried away. As I head towards stratford what's starting to surprise me is how well behaved the commuters are in general, both cyclists & motorists are much better behaved than in Cambridge which is making life easier. Some people take a few SCR pot shots at me but with 50 miles in my legs I do my own thing, mostly that involves riding away from them after their little sprint has gone. It's now a bit before 9:00 am & I'm at my destination with a good 40-45 min to spare having completed 61.9 miles.

All in all an interesting, long but rather uneventful commute, So if anyone saw a guy in black cycling gear with green highlights with a smallish white rucksack riding a white & green road bike at warp speed close to the M11.


----------



## dand_uk (23 Nov 2012)

jarlrmai said:


> This happened this morning.




What a lovely pair of motorists


----------



## jarlrmai (23 Nov 2012)

> 61.9 miles.


 
How was the trip back?


----------



## GrasB (23 Nov 2012)

Much the same, went a bit harder through town & had the wind with me so knocked about 15 min off my outbound time.


----------



## jarlrmai (23 Nov 2012)

I gotta ask, how often do you do 124 miles in a day?


----------



## Vikeonabike (23 Nov 2012)

Bit of a close pass/non stop RTC on my ride today... Loud bang from right next to me gave me a start and a half!


----------



## GrasB (24 Nov 2012)

jarlrmai said:


> I gotta ask, how often do you do 124 miles in a day?


I'm looking at riding 14500-15000 miles this year. You don't do that kind of milage without being able to ride 200km/day without issues.

Vike, thankfully the bang was caused by easily fixed vehicles colliding!


----------



## Sandra6 (24 Nov 2012)

My first incident with a bus on yesterday's ride in. 
Partly my fault for going for it, but still a stupid driver. 
Waiting to pull out from a side street onto the last road to work, I need to go right. Traffic's much busier as they've closed the short cut through the retail park. Waiting and waiting. Bus pulls up just after the stop right in front of me, car behind passes him, I decide to go for it. As I'm along side the bus -despite being clearly visible in his mirror - the driver starts to pull out!!!
I shout "oh oh oh" He looks right at me and keeps going but slowly, fortunately I get passed him, and cut across the pavement for my new short cut. I think I need to learn a little more patience, and he needs to realise that when you see somebody in your mirror you don't pull out.
Ride home was very wet and cold with hailstones so I had a little sing to myself.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (24 Nov 2012)

Well the ride in today was busy even though it was silly 'o' clock,boy racers about at Mile End plus the usual sprinkling of glass in the road by the p155h3ads at Aldgate East,but the ride back was worse in the pouring rain,had a close pass this morning and two on the way back in the p1551ng rain,didn't confront any but was tempted to.The last at Thatched House was shocking but partly my own fault I would guess.Bus drivers generally okay today,I have a suspicion some of them recognise me,or perhaps not.I do tend to hold back behind buses at lights depending on circumstances.Jealous of my M-F friends and probably missed them today as I was generally alone against all those tin boxes.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (25 Nov 2012)

Well for my sixth commute of seven,I felt pretty crap this morning and wasn't sure how I would cope,but more was to come,I found out at work that I had been cycling in a 30mph headwind and I even extended my ride and didn';t go the shortest route.(for the second timesince I got back from the Thailand bike tour)Had to walk a little way over the Bow Flyover though as the winds were too strong,bit oif a mistake really,I should have taken the low level.Common sense not used there.

I will be joining the M-F boys for my seventh commute tomorrow.


----------



## davefb (25 Nov 2012)

Vikeonabike said:


> Bit of a close pass/non stop RTC on my ride today... Loud bang from right next to me gave me a start and a half!




who would you say was at fault there.. because i'd say it was the bmw, they were not watching to realise the car overtaking you might actually give you the correct room...

if you'd been a parked car or truck , it would be standard practice to more across and give enough room for the overtaking vehicle..

pricey mistake to make as well


----------



## Matthew_T (25 Nov 2012)

davefb said:


> who would you say was at fault there.. because i'd say it was the bmw, they were not watching to realise the car overtaking you might actually give you the correct room...
> 
> if you'd been a parked car or truck , it would be standard practice to more across and give enough room for the overtaking vehicle..
> 
> pricey mistake to make as well


I disagree. It was the Peugoet's fault. Yes they gave the cyclist plenty of room but they were still the ones overtaking and in the oncoming lane. The BMW had right of way.
Whether or not it was who's fault, the Peugeot still commited a crime by not stopping. Good of Vikeonabike to go back and offer help.


----------



## davefb (25 Nov 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I disagree. It was the Peugoet's fault. Yes they gave the cyclist plenty of room but they were still the ones overtaking and in the oncoming lane. The BMW had right of way.
> Whether or not it was who's fault, the Peugeot still commited a crime by not stopping. Good of Vikeonabike to go back and offer help.


 
if i didnt move other when an oncoming car overtook a cyclist on my commute, then i'd have repeated accidents.
as i say, i *often* see cars not notice this and not pull across, when they would just pull over if the car coming the over way was overtaking an obstruction.. there weren't solid lines, so if theres enough space( and there was) then why not overtake?

the safer thing would be to wait.. but the bmw driver should have pulled across. they could also have slowed down to avoid the incident..


----------



## Matthew_T (25 Nov 2012)

davefb said:


> the safer thing would be to wait.. but the bmw driver should have pulled across. they could also have slowed down to avoid the incident..


I agree that the safer thing to do would be to slow down. It still doesnt condone the car not stopping though.


----------



## 400bhp (25 Nov 2012)

davefb said:


> if i didnt move other when an oncoming car overtook a cyclist on my commute, then i'd have repeated accidents.
> as i say, i *often* see cars not notice this and not pull across, when they would just pull over if the car coming the over way was overtaking an obstruction.. there weren't solid lines, so if theres enough space( and there was) then why not overtake?
> 
> the safer thing would be to wait.. but the bmw driver should have pulled across. they could also have slowed down to avoid the incident..


 
You don't drive do you.


----------



## BentMikey (26 Nov 2012)

davefb said:


> who would you say was at fault there.. because i'd say it was the bmw, they were not watching to realise the car overtaking you might actually give you the correct room...
> 
> if you'd been a parked car or truck , it would be standard practice to more across and give enough room for the overtaking vehicle..
> 
> pricey mistake to make as well


 
You must be joking mate!!


----------



## Vikeonabike (26 Nov 2012)

Putting the blame on the BMW driver rather than the Peugeot is way off the mark. It's like telling the cyclist, you should have been aware of the possibility of an accident and should have stayed at home!


----------



## martint235 (26 Nov 2012)

Wet today!! It was a bit damp when I left home but the heavens opened at Penge. Not enough to wash the dire place away but enough to make it more miserable than it usually is.


----------



## 400bhp (26 Nov 2012)

very easy and simple commute in this morning. Little traffic and stayed dry. Still feeling tired from the weekend so took it very easy.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (26 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> very easy and simple commute in this morning. Little traffic and stayed dry. Still feeling tired from the weekend so took it very easy.


 
Im feeling tired from the weekend (not from cycling,work has made me feel groggy again) also,seventh commute coming up.



jarlrmai said:


> This happened this morning.


 
Agreed,that was bad.


----------



## fossyant (26 Nov 2012)

Just damp today, no wind. Bit surprised after last night's weather.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (26 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Just damp today, no wind. Bit surprised after last night's weather.


 
Why,was it sunny?


----------



## ianrauk (26 Nov 2012)

yukkity yukky yuk yuk this morning.
Heavy rain, crappy leaf mulch everywhere and a few flooded streets.
The nicely cleaned bike from yesterday is now not so clean.
The traffic was horrendous also.


----------



## Graham (26 Nov 2012)

In case you come on this forum, if you were the cyclist commuting on the A49 near the M56 roundabout this morning at about 7.05, please ask Father Christmas for a hi-viz jacket and some new batteries for your back light - and then put the light on your right hand pannier - You were almost invisible. Not trying to be preachy, but you're putting yourself in danger.


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Nov 2012)

The Redhill decent southbound was interesting this morning, in the middle of the road to avoid the overflowing gutters and the heavens were cranked wide open strange large icey cold droplets smacking me around the face worse than a wet kipper. A few times this morning a rather strange unpleasant stench, guessing the sewer system is getting close to overflow Very erm refreshing...


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (26 Nov 2012)

Graham said:


> In case you come on this forum, if you were the cyclist commuting on the A49 near the M56 roundabout this morning at about 7.05, please ask Father Christmas for a hi-viz jacket and some new batteries for your back light - and then put the light on your right hand pannier - You were almost invisible. Not trying to be preachy, but you're putting yourself in danger.


 

But you saw him.right?


----------



## 400bhp (26 Nov 2012)

Graham said:


> In case you come on this forum, if you were the cyclist commuting on the A49 near the M56 roundabout this morning at about 7.05, please ask Father Christmas for a hi-viz jacket and some new batteries for your back light - and then put the light on your right hand pannier - You were almost invisible. Not trying to be preachy, but you're putting yourself in danger.


 
That is one r'about I would want to be seen on a commute


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Nov 2012)

Refreshing. That's what it was, refreshing. A character building ride. Not that my character needs a small conservatory but ho hum.

Every beemer passed me with at least 1m to spare, I guess they were just astonished that someone was cycling. Two volvo's tried to ruin my mood but failed and one driver even put the imaginary pistol to his head and shot himself. My how we larfed. A man in a Jag coming t'other way stopped and yielded to me on the edge of one vast puddle and there was no one in a car behind me! Shocking!

Feet got very wet. The usual pond in the usual place but unusually deep even for Warninglid in winter.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (26 Nov 2012)

It seems like the close passes increase in the crap weather,i've toyed with the idea of sticking a rear light on a stick.


----------



## martint235 (26 Nov 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Refreshing. That's what it was, refreshing. A character building ride. Not that my character needs a small conservatory but ho hum.
> 
> Every beemer passed me with at least 1m to spare, I guess they were just astonished that someone was cycling. Two volvo's tried to ruin my mood but failed and one driver even put the imaginary pistol to his head and shot himself. My how we larfed. A man in a Jag coming t'other way stopped and yielded to me on the edge of one vast puddle and there was *no one in a car* behind me! Shocking!
> 
> Feet got very wet. The usual pond in the usual place but unusually deep even for Warninglid in winter.


 I'd have been scared witless to see a car behind me with no one in it!!! 

IGMC


----------



## akb (26 Nov 2012)

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/bedford-route-51-flooding.118560/

My interesting morning commute today! I may have to take the road route today; first time since I started commuting!


----------



## Graham (26 Nov 2012)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> But you saw him.right?


 
Ha ha, yes I suppose you're right. I wasn't sure for a while though - Is that a cyclist? yes I think it is, wait it can't be, is it? Oh yes it really is.


----------



## MichaelO (26 Nov 2012)

LOCO said:


> The Redhill decent southbound was interesting this morning, in the middle of the road to avoid the overflowing gutters and the heavens were cranked wide open strange large icey cold droplets smacking me around the face worse than a wet kipper. A few times this morning a rather strange unpleasant stench, guessing the sewer system is getting close to overflow Very erm refreshing...


 What time were you heading down? I was on the way up at about 7.40/7.45 this morning (an hour later than usual for me) - and it was tipping down as I went up toward Hooley. Couple of cyclists heading south looking equally "pleased" with the torrential rain..


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Nov 2012)

MichaelO said:


> What time were you heading down? I was on the way up at about 7.40/7.45 this morning (an hour later than usual for me) - and it was tipping down as I went up toward Hooley. Couple of cyclists heading south looking equally "pleased" with the torrential rain..


 would have been around 7.30ish. Thinking about it there was someone on fixie about 100 yards infront of me so could well of been me..

Not sure how far you go along the A23 but if you go along the Hooley --> Coulsdon dual carraigeway be careful on your way home there is a collapsed manhole (first manhole of the duff 3), and the metal top is now cracked in two and hanging there, looked deeper this morning, remembered it from late last week so got out beofre defintely looking worse than Friday morning.


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Nov 2012)

Was it bad on your side? Never seen the stream so deep going south, seen a deepish stream a few times on the north side after a deluge but not on the south side before.


----------



## MichaelO (26 Nov 2012)

LOCO said:


> Not sure how far you go along the A23 but if you go along the Hooley --> Coulsdon dual carraigeway be careful on your way home there is a collapsed manhole (first manhole of the duff 3), and the metal top is now cracked in two and hanging there, looked deeper this morning, remembered it from late last week so got out beofre defintely looking worse than Friday morning.


I know the ones you mean - will keep an eye out on the way home tonight


----------



## MichaelO (26 Nov 2012)

LOCO said:


> Was it bad on your side? Never seen the stream so deep going south, seen a deepish stream a few times on the north side after a deluge but not on the south side before.


 I was well outside the cycle lane going up the hill from Merstham - very flooded, even well away from the kerb - almost stream like in parts! Lots of water pouring off the hills to the left (West) of the road, so full of leaves/twigs etc.


----------



## benb (26 Nov 2012)

It was lashing down this morning, and I was tempted to drive. Then I remembered that people forget how to drive properly when it's wet (even more so than usual!) and that would probably annoy me even more than the rain.

The moment I got on the bike, the rain stopped, and was dry for my whole commute. The cycling gods were smiling!
Also, I overtook at least 150 cars on the A24, so definitely the right choice, even if the rain hadn't stopped.


----------



## redcard (26 Nov 2012)

Nice and dry throughout central Scotland this morning, didn't even get my socks damp.

Hopefully it'll keep up for the return journey


----------



## Matthew_T (26 Nov 2012)

Massive tidal waves on the commute today. Got covered in sea water!


----------



## benb (26 Nov 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Massive tidal waves on the commute today. Got covered in sea water!


 
You need one of these:


----------



## Matthew_T (26 Nov 2012)

benb said:


> You need one of these:


The waves were too rough even for that.


----------



## fossyant (26 Nov 2012)

Looks like a soaking tonight. Rain is back


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (26 Nov 2012)

Graham said:


> Ha ha, yes I suppose you're right. I wasn't sure for a while though - Is that a cyclist? yes I think it is, wait it can't be, is it? Oh yes it really is.


 
Blimey,I'd better ditch the Hi-Viz.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Looks like a soaking tonight. Rain is back


 

Hasn't stopped in my part of Londinium today.


----------



## potsy (26 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Looks like a soaking tonight. Rain is back


Great, leaving in just over 30 mins, time to dust off the waterproof leggings


----------



## davefb (26 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> You don't drive do you.


err loads 

meh looked like the car coming the other way had *loads* of space but didnt give any room

i hate this when driving on roads with a few cyclists on.. that oncoming traffic sticks to the middle of the road , not noticing a car and bike coming the other way.. and yet if there was a parked vehicle, they'd pull across to allow the car to overtake the parked vehicle...

picks random youtube.. this is what the bmw should have done..(noting what the bloke says about 'make sure they've noticed you')

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FIisBpFHJs


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Nov 2012)

MichaelO said:


> I was well outside the cycle lane going up the hill from Merstham - very flooded, even well away from the kerb - almost stream like in parts! Lots of water pouring off the hills to the left (West) of the road, so full of leaves/twigs etc.


Ah I kmow where you mean, I was heading down there at 7.15ish I was hit by the heavy rain going towards Redhill Hospital.

Not sure if it effects you but I have complained to Surrey CC about the yellow lines extension on the A23 Southbound they have stopped them just on top of the pedistrian safety island before the road widens out, some mornings there are cars parked right on top of it, and when they are there its real dodgy pinch, with both the bike and traffic moving at pace, and badly lit ped island they have made it quite dangerous for bikes trying to get out of the cycle lane. If you want the email address I sent it to let me know. The silly thing iis northbound they extended it right up to the bus stop, which would have been the sensible place southbound.


----------



## Davywalnuts (26 Nov 2012)

Saw it the other day but didn't have chance to say..

Saw a bloke cycling a BSO with a large microwave resting on the handlebars and top tube... don't know how he managed to brake..


----------



## martint235 (26 Nov 2012)

Well that was interesting. Got soaked. Even my new Koolstops (fitted yesterday) were doing little until I'd pulled an awful lot of brake lever. The notable thing was that in my immediate vicinity, without exception, every motorist behaved impeccably. I still saw questionable practice like tailgating etc but it was well away from me.

Out of interest, not that it happened today (see above), but if a motorist overtakes me in the wet and then brakes as soon as they are in front, if I run into the back of them, I assume it's my fault (usual rules, person doing the "running into"). However I assume there would be some mitigation for them being stupid?


----------



## ianrauk (26 Nov 2012)

martint235 said:


> Well that was interesting. Got soaked. Even my new Koolstops (fitted yesterday) were doing little until I'd pulled an awful lot of brake lever. The notable thing was that in my immediate vicinity, without exception, every motorist behaved impeccably. I still saw questionable practice like tailgating etc but it was well away from me.
> 
> Get yourself a bike with disc brakes - it makes sense. Plus it's nice in this weather to watch the steam rise from the discs after a bit of heavy braking.
> 
> ...


----------



## martint235 (26 Nov 2012)

Yep the next commuting bike I buy will have discs.


----------



## Matthew_T (26 Nov 2012)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TERuPtmtmnI&feature=g-upl


----------



## martint235 (26 Nov 2012)

That looks fun!! I can't see it doing your bike any good though!


----------



## Graham (26 Nov 2012)

With the greatest respect I'd disagree. If someone overtakes you and then immediately brakes without you having time to react, then I think it is their fault - they shouldn't have overtaken in the first place and their manouver caused the accident. However, if you have chance to drop back but don't then I think it would be your fault. What's that bit from the HC? Take care around vulnerable road users (something like that anyway - we don't always see it on the roads do we?!). You're right though, it's easy to run into the back of someone


----------



## subaqua (26 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Hasn't stopped in my part of Londinium today.


 
I managed to get in before it tipped down, and get home again in the lull after the torrential downpour at about 3.
several others looked like drowned rats this morning


----------



## AndyRM (26 Nov 2012)

The rain actually seemed to make drivers less aggressive on my ride home.

A good thing, as my front end was feeling a bit twitchy, I assume because of the water on the road?


----------



## ianrauk (26 Nov 2012)

Well it stopped raining for the commute. Wind had dropped too. Very wet roads though.

And for this evenings commute I reached my yearly target of 10,000 miles.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Well it stopped raining for the commute. Wind had dropped too. Very wet roads though.
> 
> And for this evenings commute I reached my yearly target of 10,000 miles.


 
Cracking effort!

I'd estimate that I've done about 2/3 of that distance. I'll have to check out the site in your signature for next year.


----------



## potsy (26 Nov 2012)

Wet roads and darkness meant it was one of those commutes where there was lots going on, casrs edging out of side streets, vans deciding at the last minute not to 'go for it' and aborted a right turn in front of me.
Closest was a ped walking in the cycle lane as I came round the corner, looking down at his I-phone/mp3 and didn't even notice my swerve to avoid him


----------



## ianrauk (26 Nov 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TERuPtmtmnI&feature=g-upl





Amazing vid..
More videos of this type please Matthew rather then the wannabe web cam warrior stuff.


----------



## subaqua (26 Nov 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> View:
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TERuPtmtmnI&feature=g-upl




have rode that a few times in similar conditions. Feb 1990 was one of them.


----------



## Hip Priest (26 Nov 2012)

Had a 20mph tailwind on the way into work and earned a Strava Top 10 without even trying!

You can guess what the commute home was like.


----------



## akb (26 Nov 2012)

First ever full commute on the road as the cycle track I use was completely under water. 
Regardless of the rain and water everywhere, and the fact I had a visit from the fairy, I thoroughly enjoyed it. Considerate drivers. Now to dry off! I don't think any wet weather gear was going to keep me dry!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Nov 2012)

Ditched the normal 6 mile commute today and did 15 miles instead. Left work late so went back to 6 miles for the home journey. Hoping to do 15 miles each way tomorrow.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Nov 2012)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Ditched the normal 6 mile commute today and did 15 miles instead. Left work late so went back to 6 miles for the home journey. Hoping to do 15 miles each way tomorrow.


 

nice one...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> nice one...


 
Cheers, getting some inspiration from a lot on here


----------



## MisterStan (26 Nov 2012)

Head wind and flooded busway cycle path to contend with on the way in. Ditto on the way home as the wind did a 180 again. Character building isn't it this winter commuting?


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Nov 2012)

winter is brillant, in March when the persistance has paid off.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Nov 2012)

White chuffin' van man.

Just by work there's a funny traffic free cycle path about 50m long just here linking Isaacs Lane with Chownes Mead Lane. I get to the end of the lane and there is a lwb transit sat facing me lights on engine running backed into the cycle path between the two bollards.

Me: Excuse me but you're blocking the cycle path
Him: That's your effing problem mate

Charming. Either side of the path they've been laying new mains and drainage so the ground is chewed up and saturated. Can't ride over it, have to get off and pick my way through the mud.

The cycle path narrows as it reaches the A273 and as I climb back on the bike my light pick out another white van. another lwb transit. the stupid twunt driving it has driven the whole length of the cycle path as it has got narrower and narrower and his nearside wheels have gone off the path and he has got himself completely bogged down in the mud and is going nowhere. A brief chat reveal chummy was supposed to pull him out but won't reverse down the path, and a sat nav is to blame.

my how we larfed.


----------



## 400bhp (26 Nov 2012)

GregCollins said:


> White chuffin' van man.
> 
> Just by work there's a funny traffic free cycle path about 50m long just here linking Isaacs Lane with Chownes Mead Lane. I get to the end of the lane and there is a lwb transit sat facing me lights on engine running backed into the cycle path between the two bollards.
> 
> ...


 
Jees-why do people have to be so obtuse.


----------



## PoliceMadAd (27 Nov 2012)

Had to cycle through a 70 metre long, 4ft+ deep flood today on my way to work, whilst watching cars being towed out :P. First time i've ever ridden through a flood (exc last night when i gave up after 3 metres cos i could easily take a different route, even though i may as well have carried on as my feet were soaked by the time i gave up.) Anyway today i had 2 choices. Take a 7 mile detour round, back the way i'd come, and be late for work, or go through, get soaked and grt to work about on time. I opted to cycle through. Very good fun, and very wet feet for my shift, even after my attempts to dry my socks and boots out. Didn't quite work (flood was outside Sawley Marina if anyone knows it.)


----------



## martint235 (27 Nov 2012)

Wet again. I have to say I'm quite enjoying commuting at the moment though. Operation Kalm seems to be paying off although it's coincided with a noticeable gain in weight. 

Also I was behind a cyclist today who had flashing blue and red lights on the back. I thought this was illegal. I have to admit that I thought he was a police motorbike at first from a distance.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (27 Nov 2012)

Yesterday's commute wasn't about bus drivers on the way in but close passing cab drivers,including a cab driver who passed me three times (closely) only for me to catch him up again (three times).Also another cabbie squeezing past a female cyclist with about an inch to spare.The sarf London section of the commute was better than the East London section.Quite concerned how im so out of breath climbing small hills,I can hardly breath.I think there is a problem which hopefully a hospital appointment next month can sort out.

(Edited for bits missed out regarding dodgy cab drivers)


----------



## 400bhp (27 Nov 2012)

Windy on the way in. Blowing from the north.

I was wondering what the proportion of northerly winds we receive in the UK, as certainly since the summer I can count on one hand the number of northerly winds I've had on the commute - STRAVA focuses the mind somewhat on wind direction.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Nov 2012)

Dark, cold, very wet, windy, mucky roads, too much traffic.
You gotta love cycle commuting haven't you


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Nov 2012)

Last night's lwb transit? It is still stuck there!

Nice ride in. I opted to pull over twice as I was being followed by a Pickford's lorry and a dumper truck who had cars backing up behind them and pulling silly overtakes. Thumbs up and friendly toots from both drivers.

Horns sounded angrily at me = nil
Horns sounded by oncoming cars at folk overtaking me = 3
Flashed headlights (the angry kind) from oncoming cars at folk overtaking me = 2 (excluding the horny ones)

Yesterday's courtesy got blown away on the wind I guess.


----------



## Andrew_P (27 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Dark, cold, very wet, windy, mucky roads, too much traffic.
> You gotta love cycle commuting haven't you


 I moan a lot but the reality is I love it, even the crap days are better than a good day driving.


----------



## Beebo (27 Nov 2012)

LOCO said:


> I moan a lot but the reality is I love it, even the crap days are better than a good day driving.


 That's my take on it too. Today tested the resolve but I know I would dislike sitting on the train even more.


----------



## Matt1705 (27 Nov 2012)

Started a new job yesterday, 15 miles each way so double the distance of the last job. Wife thinks I'm crazy for wanting to cycle lol. 

Was motivated this morning despite the rain, had my waterproofs on, helmet on, lights on, panniers packed, bike out the shed. Got on my bike, clipped 1 foot in and thought this feels odd as I rode off. 
. The p******e fairy had visited during the night


----------



## Andrew_P (27 Nov 2012)

Matt1705 said:


> Started a new job yesterday, 15 miles each way so double the distance of the last job. Wife thinks I'm crazy for wanting to cycle lol.
> 
> Was motivated this morning despite the rain, had my waterproofs on, helmet on, lights on, panniers packed, bike out the shed. Got on my bike, clipped 1 foot in and thought this feels odd as I rode off.
> . The p******e fairy had visited during the night


I hate that, first time was the last time I am now a compulsive tyre presser, although my bike resides in the dining room weeknights so I get to do almost every time I pass it!


----------



## benb (27 Nov 2012)

GregCollins said:


> White chuffin' van man.
> 
> Just by work there's a funny traffic free cycle path about 50m long just here linking Isaacs Lane with Chownes Mead Lane. I get to the end of the lane and there is a lwb transit sat facing me lights on engine running backed into the cycle path between the two bollards.
> 
> ...


 
Well it would have been a real shame if you had accidentally scraped your pedal along his van whilst trying to squeeze past.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Nov 2012)

LOCO said:


> I hate that, first time was the last time I am now a compulsive tyre presser, although my bike resides in the dining room weeknights so I get to do almost every time I pass it!


 

Same here.
One of the first things I do in a morning is check the tyres.


----------



## martint235 (27 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Same here.
> One of the first things I do in a morning is check the tyres.


 Marathons on the commuter. I just pump them up every three weeks or so. No need to check in between.


----------



## Andrew_P (27 Nov 2012)

Funny you should say that switched from GP4000s as they were getting cut up, so as it was getting cold gave some GP 4 Season ago, I was amazed how long they were "feeling rock hard" when I pressed them curiosty got the better of me yesterday and the were down to 80psi. The GP4000's would have felt soft long before, so lesson learnt tyre pressing is just checking for punctures now must have a much harder case


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (27 Nov 2012)

Lovely bright, clear sky in Glasgow this morning but cooooooold  (makes you pedal faster to keep warm though, so it's not _all_ bad!)

(I need to get a better pair of gloves - thought my thumbs were going to drop off by the time I got to work!)


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (27 Nov 2012)

martint235 said:


> Marathons on the commuter. I just pump them up every three weeks or so. No need to check in between.


 
As long as they are still there I just get on and ride.


----------



## potsy (27 Nov 2012)

Saw a lad on a mtb, on the pavement with the wobbliest front wheel ever, how it even turned I'll never know.

Weird having a northerly wind, have gotten so used to the recent southerly blasts.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (27 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Saw a lad on a mtb, on the pavement with the wobbliest front wheel ever, how it even turned I'll never know.
> 
> Weird having a northerly wind, have gotten so used to the recent southerly blasts.


 
I take it,it wasn't a Boris,unless he nicked (borrowed) it.


----------



## martint235 (27 Nov 2012)

Ok no one mentioned a headwind!! Certainly not a headwind of that strength! I want my money back.


----------



## Matthew_T (27 Nov 2012)

Just some fun I had on my way home:

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0uEJVmVo7A&lc=HBSQ1XwxXBKZldAvNEEf1nt3G9m32BlqiDwfHT-2Ajc&feature=inbox


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Nov 2012)

Managed 15 miles both ways today. Good headwind this morning.

Must apologise to any car driving following me on the unlit road between Countersthorpe and South Wigston, it wasn't until some woman wound her window down and hurled abuse at me that I realised I hadn't turned my back light on.


----------



## Chichak (27 Nov 2012)

Great ride in this morning, great on homeward ride apart from two very close passes by 4x4's driven by elderly drivers. Did pass a chap cycling along the A27 between Fareham and Portsmouth towing a kiddie trailer with two toddlers in. Makes me cringe, just too dodgy along that road as some sections have 4 lanes and traffic does move swiftly. Hope he got home ok.


----------



## donnydave (27 Nov 2012)

Carried my bike through approx 100m of knee deep water at the end of my journey to get to the village where I live (instead of 10 mile equally flooded detour, or impossible A14-based mega 25 mile detour). Multiple cars at either end of the flood were stopped, deciding what to do whilst I calmly and swiftly removed my shoes, packed them in my pannier, hoisted my bike onto my shoulder and set off.

Not one member of my audience said a word, either encouraging or derisory. There was no rousing cheer from the expectant crowds on the other side, no one waiting with a hot drink and a towel. Hopped back on the bike and did the last 500m in my socks on clipless pedals, which was interesting.

I'll be even more prepared tomorrow, I'm packing flip flops and a small towel.


----------



## 400bhp (27 Nov 2012)

donnydave said:


> Carried my bike through approx 100m of knee deep water at the end of my journey to get to the village where I live (instead of 10 mile equally flooded detour, or impossible A14-based mega 25 mile detour). Multiple cars at either end of the flood were stopped, deciding what to do whilst I calmly and swiftly removed my shoes, packed them in my pannier, hoisted my bike onto my shoulder and set off.
> 
> Not one member of my audience said a word, either encouraging or derisory. There was no rousing cheer from the expectant crowds on the other side, no one waiting with a hot drink and a towel. Hopped back on the bike and did the last 500m in my socks on clipless pedals, which was interesting.
> 
> I'll be even more prepared tomorrow, I'm packing flip flops and a small towel.


 
Pah-thought you would have done it barefoot. Man Up.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Nov 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Just some fun I had on my way home:


 
Excellent stuff..I like the way you sped the film up and did chuckle at the feet.
These type of vids - brilliant
Cam warrior stuff - not so.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Nov 2012)

Makes a very nice change not to battle a raging headwind on the way home.
One complete cockwomble of a motorcycle ride decided to buzz me real close tonight. Near made me jump out of my skin. Tosser.


----------



## MisterStan (27 Nov 2012)

donnydave said:


> Carried my bike through approx 100m of knee deep water at the end of my journey to get to the village where I live (instead of 10 mile equally flooded detour, or impossible A14-based mega 25 mile detour). Multiple cars at either end of the flood were stopped, deciding what to do whilst I calmly and swiftly removed my shoes, packed them in my pannier, hoisted my bike onto my shoulder and set off.
> 
> Not one member of my audience said a word, either encouraging or derisory. There was no rousing cheer from the expectant crowds on the other side, no one waiting with a hot drink and a towel. Hopped back on the bike and did the last 500m in my socks on clipless pedals, which was interesting.
> 
> I'll be even more prepared tomorrow, I'm packing flip flops and a small towel.


are you referring to the busway/Fen Drayton?


----------



## Andrew_P (27 Nov 2012)

I really do not like when the wind is pointing in the wrong direction, bring back my south westerly!! Much rather headwind in tailwind home.


----------



## addictfreak (27 Nov 2012)

Windy ride in this morning along the coast between Sunderland and South Shields. Encountered a few patches of deep ish water, I have to say that drivers were spot on. All gave me time to get through the water before driving through, I was expecting a good soaking. So cheers guys!


----------



## fossyant (27 Nov 2012)

Tiny bit of friendly SCR coming out of Manchester. Passed a lad on a road bike and he slotted in behind. Eventually pulled up beside me near Levenshulme and said 'those lights are bright'. I said 'yes they are'. He replied 'I tried following you but couldn't see'. Me 'oops they destroy your night vision'. Explained they were from China and 3w and he mentioned they were brighter than the cars. His lights weren't up to much though, no Smarts etc. parted and said Cheerio.


----------



## 400bhp (27 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Tiny bit of friendly SCR coming out of Manchester. Passed a lad on a road bike and he slotted in behind. Eventually pulled up beside me near Levenshulme and said 'those lights are bright'. I said 'yes they are'. He replied '*I tried following you but couldn't keep up see'*. Me 'oops they destroy your night vision'. Explained they were from China and 3w and he mentioned they were brighter than the cars. His lights weren't up to much though, no Smarts etc. parted and said Cheerio.


----------



## Matthew_T (27 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Excellent stuff..I like the way you sped the film up and did chuckle at the feet.
> These type of vids - brilliant
> Cam warrior stuff - not so.


Well I havent had any drivers worth uploading recently. The bad weather must be making everyone come over all courteous.


----------



## donnydave (27 Nov 2012)

MisterStan said:


> are you referring to the busway/Fen Drayton?


 
no, Earith causeway, the bit between the two bridges.


----------



## MisterStan (27 Nov 2012)

donnydave said:


> no, Earith causeway, the bit between the two bridges.


I saw that was flooded. The busway is ridiculous, just been told the Low Road is flooded and parts of Fen Drayton too. Should be interesting tomorrow!


----------



## donnydave (27 Nov 2012)

Can't wait till tomorrow, the mrs works south of cambridge and she's joining me in the morning to hoist her bike aloft and bravely paddle through the murky depths. It will easily be quicker than driving round the alternative route.


----------



## MisterStan (27 Nov 2012)

donnydave said:


> Can't wait till tomorrow, the mrs works south of cambridge and she's joining me in the morning to hoist her bike aloft and bravely paddle through the murky depths. It will easily be quicker than driving round the alternative route.


good luck!


----------



## martint235 (28 Nov 2012)

I now ahve 3 sets of temporary lights on my commute. Is this a record? All of them are on stretches of road that have been dug up in the last 6 months.

Also to the guy on the South Circular, sorry I know you were really wrapped up warm but when your opening comment to the guy in shorts (me) was "A bit fresh isn't it?", I almost had a giggling fit.

And the guy south of Penge, I'm happy to play SCR but if you're going to hop on the pavement to get round temporary lights I will be upset and when I catch you I will pass you at speed while shouting "T****r".

Other than that quite a pleasant commute and DRY!!!


----------



## 400bhp (28 Nov 2012)

Not as cold as I thought it was going to be this morning & wrapped up too much.

Had a nice chat with a fellow commuter - he nearly got bowled over in town by some silly woman that jumped out of the passenger seat. She got a real fright when he shouted. I suspect she would have taken both of us down if we arrived a second earlier.

Roads are quiet this week?


----------



## donnydave (28 Nov 2012)

Well that was a bit of an anti climax this morning. Got to the flooded bit just outside Earith, there was a truck towing away a stranded car. Said a cheery hello to the bloke doing the towing whilst taking my shoes off and rolling my trousers up. Bloke stared at us like we were mad and said the fire brigade had to get a dinghy out to the stranded car in the night and he would advise we didn't go through. Fair enough, good advice. I told him I came through last night on my way home and it looked about the same depth (mid-shin, less than a full wellington). He re-iterated that it wasn't a good idea. Whilst we had been talking, the wife had already set off and was half way across. I replied with "what could possibly go wrong?" and set off with my bike on my shoulder. Possibly a bit cavalier and if I got swept away then I deserved it but the water was as I judged it to be and mrs and I got through fine. She even had the luxury of wellies so had nice dry feet, stuffed the wellies in her pannier on the other side. I switched to secondary socks, shoes on and off we went with a 15mph tail wind.


----------



## 400bhp (28 Nov 2012)

^^LEGEND^^


Or insane


----------



## donnydave (28 Nov 2012)

So long as no one says photo or it didn't happen, I did think about stopping to take a picture but that would have been a step too far after laughing in the face of fear and tweaking the nose of terror


----------



## thefollen (28 Nov 2012)

On my Trek 1.5 roadie today. After a set of lights I was slipstreamed and overtaken by an old boy wearing brown trousers and loafers on a Dahon folder. I wasn't 'going for it' but still, hats off the chap, raised a smile.

At the next junction I lost him- but that's the spirit I like to see!


----------



## ianrauk (28 Nov 2012)

Well that was tough work this morning, bleedin' headwind. What's the betting it doesn't mean for a nice tailwind on the way home. At least the roads were dry for the first time this week
My legs had nothing really today. I couldn't even to be arsed to play SCR with a chap on a really nice Bottecchia, (don't see many of those on my commute).

Saw a dead badger.. all mashed up.. big bugger too.


----------



## MisterStan (28 Nov 2012)

Took the long and non-flooded route into work - it made a really nice change going on the roads instead of using the cycle path next to the Busway. Ended up doing just shy of 21 miles in 1 hr 15 mins. 
Only a couple of close passes on the roads, the worst of which was by some stupid bint who had waited for me to go around a roundabout (and therefore must have seen me!) and then nearly skimmed my handlebars, I shouted something rude at her and carried on. It was a bit chillier to start with but once i got going i warmed up pretty quickly.


----------



## martint235 (28 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Well that was tough work this morning, bleedin' headwind. What's the betting it doesn't mean for a nice tailwind on the way home. At least the roads were dry for the first time this week
> My legs had nothing really today. I couldn't even to be arsed to play SCR with a chap on a really nice *Bottecchia*, (don't see many of those on my commute).
> 
> Saw a dead badger.. all mashed up.. big bugger too.


 Welling Cycles have been a dealer for Bottechia for about a year now. Very nice looking bikes, all plastic though.


----------



## Andrew_P (28 Nov 2012)

Tailwind in, bit of a mess traffic wise at temp lights in Redhill scooted pass a long row of cars, don't often get to do that on my rides so enjoyed it in a smug kind of way. All the way in I was thinking enjoy it while you can the journey home is going to be mare. Some lovely moments where I was riding in silience barely any wind noise and could listen to the swooshing of the wheels, lovely. Wore my under helmet cap and got a little cooked.


----------



## thefollen (28 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Well that was tough work this morning, bleedin' headwind. What's the betting it doesn't mean for a nice tailwind on the way home. At least the roads were dry for the first time this week
> My legs had nothing really today. I couldn't even to be arsed to play SCR with a chap on a really nice Bottecchia, (don't see many of those on my commute).
> 
> Saw a dead badger.. all mashed up.. big bugger too.


 
Indeed, used the the standard south-westerly prevailing winds but this morning it was straight from the north. Felt my tire at the Vauxhall lights this morning just to be certain it wasn't the cause of the the 2-3mph general speed drop. Orpington's quite some way out too (assuming you work in zones 1-3). Oh well, good training :-)

Guess if the wind's too sapping you can always tuck in to some badger tartare.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Nov 2012)

thefollen said:


> Indeed, used the the standard south-westerly prevailing winds but this morning it was straight from the north. Felt my tire at the Vauxhall lights this morning just to be certain it wasn't the cause of the the 2-3mph general speed drop. *Orpington's quite some way out too (assuming you work in zones 1-3). Oh well, good training :-)*
> 
> Guess if the wind's too sapping you can always tuck in to some badger tartare.


 
I work in Deptford and it's 12 miles door to door... but that ain't enough for me. My morning commute is stretched to 22 miles every day.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (28 Nov 2012)

Temperature is dropping, got to get worse over the next few days, but I don't mind as long as its dry!


----------



## BrumJim (28 Nov 2012)

Saw a bloke on my commute this morning in shorts and t-shirt. Even more worrying is that he was on a hybrid bike running a high gear/low cadence, so wasn't generating as much heat as me.
I'll have to hand my hard nut hat over to him when I see him next.


----------



## MisterStan (28 Nov 2012)

LOCO said:


> scooted pass a long row of cars, don't often get to do that on my rides so enjoyed it in a smug kind of way.


I also got to do this today, usually don't see much traffic but had a big grin on my face as i whizzed past what must have been a mile of stationary/very slow moving traffic!


----------



## Nocode (28 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Well that was tough work this morning, bleedin' headwind. What's the betting it doesn't mean for a nice tailwind on the way home. At least the roads were dry for the first time this week


 
Glad it wasn't just me... Seemed tough this morning and agreed, sods law will mean I'll have the same headwind on the way home!

I also made the mistake of thinking it was colder out there than it really was...


----------



## ianrauk (28 Nov 2012)

Nocode said:


> Glad it wasn't just me... Seemed tough this morning and agreed, sods law will mean I'll have the same headwind on the way home!
> 
> I also made the mistake of thinking it was colder out there than it really was...


 
it was 4degs when I left at 7.30am... but quickly warmed up.


----------



## potsy (28 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> it was 4degs when I left at 7.30am... but quickly warmed up.


2degree here at 6.30, has risen to a phenomenal 5 degrees now


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (28 Nov 2012)

Cold and dry, as seems to be the forecast for the whole week in Glasgow (which makes a pleasant change!)

I arrived at work not feeling like my thumbs were going to drop off thanks to my new (sealskinz) gloves, though I had a few wobbles getting away from lights as I tried out toe-clips and straps on my pedals for the first time (the right foot goes in fine but think I need to adjust the left one as I needed to lean against railings etc to get my foot in once or twice)

Maybe I'll ask  for some clipless pedals if I can't get the hang of these!


----------



## Matthew_T (28 Nov 2012)

Had a little word with another cyclist who had a GoPro on his handlebars. He said it was incase he was knocked off. I agreed with him and said that it was the same reason I had mine.


----------



## Sandra6 (28 Nov 2012)

Really wish I'd ridden into the back of the car that cut me up on the RAB and then inexplicably braked sharply. Not fast or hard, I wouldn't want to damage my bike, but just to make a point.
Also wish I'd waited a little while before singing "you're a c*ck and you know you are, driving like a div in your stupid car" then the driver would've actually heard my little ditty after deciding not to let me turn when I signalled because he was in such a rush to park up.


----------



## Twilkes (28 Nov 2012)

I no longer change down a gear to go over humpback bridges.

If I can feel bumps and stones through my wheels, it doesn't necessarily mean I've got a puncture, it could mean I've actually got a decent amount of air in my tyres for once.

I cover my brakes at all times, even when stationary - in fact, I seem to _lock_ my brakes when stationary. Don't know if this is odd behaviour or not.


----------



## potsy (28 Nov 2012)

Traffic very busy tonight, lots of filtering oppurtunities 

Only saw 1 unlit cyclist and 2 rlj'ers (both cars)


----------



## Hacienda71 (28 Nov 2012)

Roads are starting to freeze. Cold and very dark on the way back from Macc. Only slightly odd thing was on Alderley Edge they must be filming something as it was light as day up there lights everywhere and there was a massive sparkling blue light ball about 15 foot across in one of the woods. Very weird and I haven't even had a drink.


----------



## fossyant (28 Nov 2012)

Aliens!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Nov 2012)

Did 17 miles to work and 18 mile home. Done nearly the same mileage in three days that I normally do in two weeks. Arse starting to go numb, but planning on doing at least 15 each way again tomorrow.

Remembered to turn on the back light tonight


----------



## Sandra6 (28 Nov 2012)

Twilkes said:


> I cover my brakes at all times, even when stationary - in fact, I seem to _lock_ my brakes when stationary. Don't know if this is odd behaviour or not.


I always have my brakes on hard when I'm standing still at a junction or lights. It's just a habit.


----------



## Hip Priest (28 Nov 2012)

I had a SMIDSY this morning, and the driver's two young daughters both shouted 'Daaaaaaaaaaaad!'


----------



## ianrauk (28 Nov 2012)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Did 17 miles to work and 18 mile home. Done nearly the same mileage in three days that I normally do in two weeks. Arse starting to go numb, but planning on doing at least 15 each way again tomorrow.
> 
> Remembered to turn on the back light tonight


 

Nice one mate.
Bloody addictive this cycle commuting ain't it.
Next thing you know you will be signing up to the MyCyclingLog CycleChat group


----------



## Berties (28 Nov 2012)

Having had no chance to do my commute ride due to weather and need for car at work for a week,hit the road hard this morning,having averaged 19 to 19.5mph for so long today cracked the 20 and came in at 20.4 mph ,so a good ride,


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Nice one mate.
> Bloody addictive this cycle commuting ain't it.
> Next thing you know you will be signing up to the MyCyclingLog CycleChat group


 
Logging my miles on an excel sheet at the minute. The way I see commuting is it is totally free exercise, i.e. free time; free monetary wise (aside from buying the gear) and guilt free and as a Yorkshire man, who is also an accountant, I love things that are free.


----------



## sabian92 (28 Nov 2012)

Forgot my gloves and it was 1c. Ouch.

Apart from that, had 1 impatient WVM, and a knobber on a hairdryer/scooter that revved his engine for the full 2 minutes while waiting for the lights to go green. Oh, and a dick in a Lexus 4x4 who squeezed between me and and a car in the outside lane on a dual carriage way, got to the junction then turned left from the right hand lane. Moron.


----------



## JoeyB (28 Nov 2012)

Gonna be a cold one in the morning and will be my first sub zero ride since starting to ride to work last week...and the first meeting of the day is to discuss pay with my boss and the MD. Eek!


----------



## 400bhp (28 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Aliens!


 
Potsy and his umpeen lights?


----------



## Twilkes (28 Nov 2012)

[QUOTE 2177494, member: 1314"]How many miles with no gloves in 1c? Must have been colder with wind chill. I feel the chill straightaway and before I bought decent winter gloves cold painful fingers was the hardest part of cycling.[/quote]

I left one of my gloves on the bus this morning, so cycled with a glove on my right hand and a sock on my left hand. When I got to work I immediately ordered another pair of gloves. 8-)


----------



## Hacienda71 (28 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> Potsy and his umpeen lights?


Don't think it was Potsy. As Alderley Edge it doesn't have park in it's name.


----------



## skudupnorth (28 Nov 2012)

Good ride to Styal this morning but the return trip was interesting through the country lanes with ice greeting me on the bendy bits ! Survived two days so far,even with the odd clown who cannot see my many lights !


----------



## 400bhp (28 Nov 2012)

Twilkes said:


> I left one of my gloves on the bus this morning, so cycled with a glove on my right hand and a sock on my left hand. When I got to work I immediately ordered another pair of gloves. 8-)


 
Did you cycle with one sock on your foot then?


----------



## Twilkes (28 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> Did you cycle with one sock on your foot then?


 
No, I'd left my hat on the bus too.


----------



## martint235 (29 Nov 2012)

I wimped out this morning. It was flipping cold when I went to get the milk out of the fridge in the conservatory. So, I'm afraid to say, I wore 3/4 length shorts today. I really must sort out a long sleeve top before it gets really cold.


----------



## 400bhp (29 Nov 2012)

Hybrid out - tyre pressure down. 13mph average.

I didn't get any tyre slip and despite it being frosty I didn't come across any ice.

Nearly got pole axed by a woman opening the passenger door to get out whilst i was fileteing down a cycle lane (unbroken line). Almost in the same place as yesterday. This time it was closer. Brakes locked up.


----------



## sabian92 (29 Nov 2012)

[QUOTE 2177494, member: 1314"]How many miles with no gloves in 1c? Must have been colder with wind chill. I feel the chill straightaway and before I bought decent winter gloves cold painful fingers was the hardest part of cycling.[/quote]

Thankfully only 3.5 miles but I'm one of those people with cold hands anyway - had to stop after a mile to stick them down my Night Vision tights! Got an odd look from a couple as well 

Warmed up though oddly - maybe it was the fact I was on a massive bridge which is quite blowy.


----------



## fossyant (29 Nov 2012)

Cold, crisp. Lovely. TPT was still muddy. Mud froze on the bike, and it's now dripping on the office carpet - shoved some paper under the bike sharpish. 

Looks like a section of the TPT near the Spark trading estate is getting tarmaced (near the Brinnington Rd tunnel for the locals) - argh if this happens my KOM might be under threat - you'd be able to use a road bike then.


----------



## Andrew_P (29 Nov 2012)

Enjoyed that this morning, 2.5 degrees and dry, only one close pass probably my fault for not defending my bit of road in a two lane in to one section.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Nov 2012)

A bit colder in Leicester today, still in shorts though. Managed 20 miles this morning into work, so only need to do 13 tonight to hit average 15 each way for the week. Rest day tomorrow as I have to go to the dentist. Can't believe how dirty the bike has got in four days, looks like Saturday morning is cleaning time


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Nov 2012)

I too love cycling in the cold!

Anyhew, third puncture in three days that resulted in my walking back home to fetch the 'nice' bike. The punctures happen on the front while braking at the foot of a big hill, I'm starting to think there might be something wrong with my brakes that is puncturing the tyre! I took the tyre right off last night and inspected it very closely and couldn't see any foreign objects.


----------



## Andrew_P (29 Nov 2012)

I don't normlly get a chance for SCR, even if the chance arrives I will enjoy a draft for while, but closed in on someone quickly today (mainaly due to road layout) was going to draft for a while but I could tell my lights had really disturbed him, as he couldn't tell what or where I was frantic shoulder checking, so looked over my shoulder and passed. Didn't belt it just kept reasonable pace as it wasn't an SCR overtake just a safety one. Not sure where he turned off wasn't there a few miles on.

I have had the reverse done to me not so long ago, with the safety half not full kind of shoulder check it is really strange if they have a decent set of front lights feels like a car is tailgating you, I backed right off and took a full look to find my drafter. I think mostly it is because I hardly ever see another cyclist I am not used to identifying the lights quickly, strangely it made me jump too, so I had some sympathy for the fella this morning.


----------



## Andrew_P (29 Nov 2012)

Supersuperleeds said:


> A bit colder in Leicester today, still in shorts though. Managed 20 miles this morning into work, so only need to do 13 tonight to hit average 15 each way for the week. Rest day tomorrow as I have to go to the dentist. Can't believe how dirty the bike has got in four days, looks like Saturday morning is cleaning time


My routine at the moment is arrive at work, switch everything off on the bike, spray muc off go and get changed run a soft brush over the wheels and then hose down. Dry off with kitchen towel doused in GT85, Mickle the chain and park up! I do have a bit of crappy road with muddy\sandy puddles though. But it saves me the afternoon panic of a crud infested bike and chain and cassette with rust spots....


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Nov 2012)

LOCO said:


> My routine at the moment is arrive at work, switch everything off on the bike, spray muc off go and get changed run a soft brush over the wheels and then hose down. Dry off with kitchen towel doused in GT85, Mickle the chain and park up! I do have a bit of crappy road with muddy\sandy puddles though. But it saves me the afternoon panic of a crud infested bike and chain and cassette with rust spots....


 
Bloody hell! My routine is check tyres before leaving, arrive at work heniously late, absorb sarky remarks about having elastic bands for tyres from the engineers then sit sweating buckets while trying to divert my boss from noticing that I'm late!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Nov 2012)

LOCO said:


> My routine at the moment is arrive at work, switch everything off on the bike, spray muc off go and get changed run a soft brush over the wheels and then hose down. Dry off with kitchen towel doused in GT85, Mickle the chain and park up! I do have a bit of crappy road with muddy\sandy puddles though. But it saves me the afternoon panic of a crud infested bike and chain and cassette with rust spots....



Impressive, mine is arrive at work, collapse off the bike, lean it in its parking space in the warehouse, crawl up two flights of stairs, into the shower, cup of tea and start work.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Nov 2012)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Impressive, mine is arrive at work, collapse off the bike, lean it in its parking space in the warehouse, crawl up two flights of stairs, into the shower, cup of tea and start work.


 
Cor, I'd LOVE a shower at work! I get changed in the office I share with the MD. I wait for him to nip off to make a cup of coffee then get changed as quickly as possible, a couple of times I've not been fast enough and had to make a dash for my chair with my jeans undone, but nobody has noticed yet...


----------



## MisterStan (29 Nov 2012)

LOCO said:


> My routine at the moment is arrive at work, switch everything off on the bike, spray muc off go and get changed run a soft brush over the wheels and then hose down. Dry off with kitchen towel doused in GT85, Mickle the chain and park up! I do have a bit of crappy road with muddy\sandy puddles though. But it saves me the afternoon panic of a crud infested bike and chain and cassette with rust spots....


I bounce the bike to get the worst of the water off and wipe the chain if needs be - Mickle it when i get home and give it a good going over at the weekend. 
My feet got wet last night, i thought i was going to die when i put them in the bath. Hot bowl of soup and a cup of tea soon sorted me out though. I've ordered some Altura Night Vision gloves to replace the cruddy ones i have now and some warmer tights now.


----------



## fimm (29 Nov 2012)

Oooh, it is cold... 
Couple of really blatant RLJs last night - of the 4-wheeled variety...


----------



## Leodis (29 Nov 2012)

Nothing unusual really, the usual suicide peds in Leeds.

Though yesterday I had a cracking SCR though I didnt overtake just hung on the back wheel down Meanwood road.


----------



## Matthew_T (29 Nov 2012)

Had a van take a chance at a bridge and end up passing me too close. And another lorry who was insanely close and forced me into a bus stop to avoid being hit (vid on my YT channel).
Also had a van driver on the phone. And not much else.


----------



## Hicky (29 Nov 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> And another lorry who was insanely close and forced me into a bus stop to avoid being hit (vid on my YT channel)..


 
I actually had a look at this footage, bad driving YES , s/he didnt look far enough ahead to see the pinch point and had committed...you were not forced into the bustop.
Lesson to learn(we're learning each time we go out) either dominate the lane for that distance so they cannot overtake till past the crossing island or find another route.
Sorry, but if this is close then dont attempt to ride in Manchester in rush hour.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Cor, I'd LOVE a shower at work! I get changed in the office I share with the MD. I wait for him to nip off to make a cup of coffee then get changed as quickly as possible, a couple of times I've not been fast enough and had to make a dash for my chair with my jeans undone, but nobody has noticed yet...



If I didn't have a shower I couldn't do it, by the time I get to work I am drenched in sweat. It is a great way to start the day, fall out of bed, slice of toast and straight on the bike


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Nov 2012)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If I didn't have a shower I couldn't do it, by the time I get to work I am drenched in sweat. It is a great way to start the day, fall out of bed, slice of toast and straight on the bike


 
Sounds awesome. Sweat is why I'm still cycling to work in gym shorts and short sleeve shirt in 5oC, if I wear anything else at all I look like I've swum to work, and it's only a three mile commute!


----------



## Andrew_P (29 Nov 2012)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If I didn't have a shower I couldn't do it, by the time I get to work I am drenched in sweat. It is a great way to start the day, fall out of bed, slice of toast and straight on the bike


 That will change, this time last year (had been commuting for 6 months) I remember pulling up at traffic lights at my half way point and seeing steam coming of me.. none this morning! I am assuming weight loss and fitness improvement = less sweat!


----------



## fossyant (29 Nov 2012)

LOCO said:


> That will change, this time last year (had been commuting for 6 months) I remember pulling up at traffic lights at my half way point and seeing steam coming of me.. none this morning! I am assuming weight loss and fitness improvement = less sweat!


 
No you will still get it when it get's colder - I love the fact that when you pull up at traffic lights there is this cloud of steam coming off you.


----------



## Steve Saunders (29 Nov 2012)

Cycling in this colder weather recently has been a nice change, although the roads have been dry around here so no chance of any ice.

Has anyone else noticed a change in the highway code recently ... I've had a couple of drivers in the last week go the wrong way around a painted roundabout as I was negotiating it (one into oncoming traffic!!!), just so they could overtake me 5 seconds earlier than driving legally/sensibly. One of them nearly took me off as they swerved back in at the last second when they realised there there was a roundabout ... it's clearly signposted, and my flashing 150lumen helment light was making it flash quite brightly so they have no excuse really.

And what it is it with cars tooting as they overtake ... always seems to be big BMW's/Audis/Mercs. How dare I use "their" road ... scares the crap out of you when you're riding in the dark!


----------



## MisterStan (29 Nov 2012)

Steve Saunders said:


> Has anyone else noticed a change in the highway code recently ... I've had a couple of drivers in the last week go the wrong way around a painted roundabout


Did you not get that memo??


----------



## Steve Saunders (29 Nov 2012)

Nope, can't say that I did. I guess it must have been an addendum to the one which informs drivers to toot as they overtake on an empty road, and to wait until the last second to pull out of junctions thus making sure that the cyclist has seen you.


----------



## Sandra6 (29 Nov 2012)

First properly icy cycle this morning as I had to be in work early. 
Really need some new gloves, I couldn't feel my fingers when I got there.


----------



## dave r (29 Nov 2012)

LOCO said:


> My routine at the moment is arrive at work, switch everything off on the bike, spray muc off go and get changed run a soft brush over the wheels and then hose down. Dry off with kitchen towel doused in GT85, Mickle the chain and park up! I do have a bit of crappy road with muddy\sandy puddles though. But it saves me the afternoon panic of a crud infested bike and chain and cassette with rust spots....


 
My routine is, walk up drive, clock in, walk to warehouse, park bike in corner and take the bag of the back, take off jacket, put on high vis, get my stuff from my locker and put my bag away, then go for a coffee.




LOCO said:


> That will change, this time last year (had been commuting for 6 months) I remember pulling up at traffic lights at my half way point and seeing steam coming of me.. none this morning! I am assuming weight loss and fitness improvement = less sweat!


 
I remember a couple of months ago a woman from where I work pulled up behind me at a set of lights and was surprised to see steam coming off me.


----------



## MisterStan (29 Nov 2012)

dave r said:


> My routine is, walk up drive, clock in, walk to warehouse, park bike in corner and take the bag of the back, take off jacket, put on high vis, get my stuff from my locker and put my bag away, then go for a coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to stop on the way home the other day for a 'comfort break' made some steam there!


----------



## Andrew_P (29 Nov 2012)

Lovely ride home, light headwind. 

Another thing I noticed today my hands start off cold and warm up, my feet start off warm but get cold. Not really noted that before. Been quite a meditative couple of commutes today.


----------



## Matthew_T (29 Nov 2012)

LOCO said:


> Another thing I noticed today my hands start off cold and warm up, my feet start off warm but get cold. Not really noted that before. Been quite a meditative couple of commutes today.


Exactly the same with me. Its probably because of the constant use of the hands.


----------



## JoeyB (29 Nov 2012)

Nice and fresh this morning, need to get a skull cap or something, nothing protecting my ears and no hair on my head!


----------



## Beebo (30 Nov 2012)

lovely ride in, if a bit cold, managed to keep my extremities warm, my thighs were the coldest part of me, I needed my winter full length tights. The frost on the grass in Greenwich park looked great.

The ride was ruined by a skip lorry who bullied me and honked his horn on a very narrow dual carriageway. I decided there would only be one winner in that fight so i pulled over and stopped. Better to be alive and still riding.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Nov 2012)

Sunrise was spectacular this morning. Beautiful hues of red, orange and yellows. 
Very frosty out there, but lovely sunny blue skies. 
Usual friday day off so no commuting for me.


----------



## martint235 (30 Nov 2012)

Bit chilly. Actually dug my longs out for this morning's ride in. Still got 3 sets of temp lights but no real issues on the way in.

Operation Kalm appears to have been a success.


----------



## fossyant (30 Nov 2012)

Commute home was pleasant last night, the moon was large and low, and with the low cloud looked very spooky.

Commute in was a little later than usual - dropped car off for a new cat. Stopped half way for a sausage and egg barm, as I keep passing the butty van when I'm on the MTB, so as it was Friday, I stopped. Very nice too.


----------



## Andrew_P (30 Nov 2012)

martint235 said:


> Operation Kalm appears to have been a success.


Taking your lead I have been doing the same, only I have added for test purposes another ingredient. I have been running closer to the kerb and on the whole I have had less close passes, but I have had a few that would never have happened had I been holding the buggers off in primary.

Will return to normal postion for those two in to one bits of the road next week and see if I can maintain operation Kalm(er)


----------



## MisterStan (30 Nov 2012)

Cold start, but soon warmed up. Hit a patch of sheet ice which was invisible until we were on it and came a cropper. My commuting buddy was in front and so I had the horror of watching him go down, knowing there was little I could do for myself, I managed to unclip my left foot just as the bike decided to take me onto my right hand side. Cracked my knee with the stem and banged my elbow, followed by what i'd like to think was a fairly spectacular slide along the icy road. Bikes and riders OK, barring a few bruises. Trying to walk in cleats on ice is not funny either.

Oh and about 14 miles later i went over a large bump and my pannier jumped off into the road - luckily very quiet so no-one ran over my sandwiches.


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (30 Nov 2012)

I was running a bit late this morning. I swiped my pass to get through the security gates at work and slung my rucksack over one shoulder to shimmy down the ramp to the underground car park. Usually squeezing the front brake and putting a foot down is enough to slow down before the gate/shutter to swipe in at the entrance to the car park. Unfortunately about halfway down, possibly due to a bit of frost or ice I'm not sure, I realised I wasn't going to stop in time and I clattered into the shutter head first, scraping a couple of layers of skin off my index finger in the process. 

It's not exactly a life threatening wound but technically it is my first cycling related injury, albeit more injured pride than anything! I was more irked by the cyclist who was next to me at the security gates breezing past without so much as a word (luckily he didn't see me clatter the shutter, though he must have heard it) 

Most importantly the bike is okay too


----------



## palinurus (30 Nov 2012)

No smug feelings about window-scrapers this morning. Track pump was frozen, spent 20 minutes unfreezing it.

Took the 'cross bike today, strange ride- I was getting a bumping sensation from the rear wheel as if it wasn't round. Tyre turns out to be strangely seated on the rim. I'll investigate later.


----------



## MisterStan (30 Nov 2012)

palinurus said:


> Track pump was frozen, spent 20 minutes unfreezing it.quote]
> Do you keep it in the freezer?


----------



## potsy (30 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Stopped half way for a sausage and egg barm, as I keep passing the butty van when I'm on the MTB, so as it was Friday, I stopped. Very nice too.


Near the Woolpack?
I always think about getting something from there mid commute


----------



## 400bhp (30 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Near the Woolpack?
> I always think about getting something from there mid commute


 
Yeah but that would slow you down.


Oh, hang on.......


----------



## campbellab (30 Nov 2012)

50 min joyride at lunch turned into a 30 min cycle and 1:20 walk. Wont forget a spare tube again!


----------



## fossyant (30 Nov 2012)

That's the one. Burp


----------



## ianrauk (30 Nov 2012)

campbellab said:


> 50 min joyride at lunch turned into a 30 min cycle and 1:20 walk. Wont forget a spare tube again!


 

oops


----------



## dave r (30 Nov 2012)

-2 when I left the house at quarter past seven this morning and just getting light, a bit of frost on my road and the next one then clear all the way in, riding along Wheelwright Lane I could see a low almost full moon on my left, good if chilly ride in. Was late getting out this afternoon, just after three and found myself amongst the school run Mums with lots of kids about, it was cold foggy and very busy, far busier than it is at my normal commute time, but most people were behaving themselves and apart from the driver of a small lorry getting a bit close, I think he misjudged my speed, it was uneventful.


----------



## Hacienda71 (30 Nov 2012)

Well I know it was cold and dark, but apart from that I can't comment as I couldn't see anything due to the freezing fog.


----------



## Hip Priest (30 Nov 2012)

A thoroughly miserable commute today. Negotiating narrow icy roads in sub zero temperatures with 4x4s up my aris' is no fun.


----------



## Andrew_P (30 Nov 2012)

4 great commute today and yesterday, always a welcome relief when the wind drops back and it stops raining. Do not mind the cold, and not wet enough for ice in the SE yet.


----------



## MisterStan (30 Nov 2012)

Should have made sure my front light was fully charged before I left! Luckily it made the whole commute home, just on reduced power.


----------



## derrick (30 Nov 2012)

First week of commutting on the fixie, so much nicer than the old full suspension mtb.


----------



## skudupnorth (30 Nov 2012)

Ice,Freezing fog,Ice !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Nov 2012)

Did 16 miles home last night, had to go in the car today and must admit when I came out tonight to the cold and fog at 17:30 I was glad I was in the car.


----------



## subaqua (30 Nov 2012)

the silly bint on a bike on CS3. on a marked cycle path, with a footpath/footway next to it divided by a solid white line, when there are peds about keep to the side that has the cycle marking on it and don't shout at the ped who stopped because she knew you shouldn't be where you were.

oh and to top it all off if a kindly cyclist pulls level and says that your rear light can't be seen properly until you are level with the bike, and you should move it then don't shout at me


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Nov 2012)

MisterStan said:


> Should have made sure my front light was fully charged before I left! Luckily it made the whole commute home, just on reduced power.



That's why I use two Maglite 2aa led torches for the front. Carry spare batteries and a small usb charger for recharges at work.


----------



## MisterStan (30 Nov 2012)

Supersuperleeds said:


> That's why I use two Maglite 2aa led torches for the front. Carry spare batteries and a small usb charger for recharges at work.


I had my second light too, but it's a 'be seen' light unlike my Moon which is much better on country roads. Hasn't really been my day today WRT cycling!


----------



## Psyklon (30 Nov 2012)

Not really a commute! ...well yes, I suppose it was, to The Hatton Arms and back which is a 25 mile round trip. Outward journey on the roads started ok but then the fog began to descend and temp started to plummet. Quick pint in the pub, then same route home...no way!!! Fog was really thick now so I decided to go down the canal path through Sankey and back to Widnes. Loads of frozen puddles and mud ruts on the path, constant ice crunching sound from the tyres and arse end slipping everywhere, plus it was now going dark. Just glad to get back home with no spills. Rode the last mile or so on the pavements as my lights were fairly dim and it was now proper dark & foggy! Same again them next week...you bet!


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (1 Dec 2012)

Harry_Palmer79 said:


> I was running a bit late this morning. I swiped my pass to get through the security gates at work and slung my rucksack over one shoulder to shimmy down the ramp to the underground car park. Usually squeezing the front brake and putting a foot down is enough to slow down before the gate/shutter to swipe in at the entrance to the car park. Unfortunately about halfway down, possibly due to a bit of frost or ice I'm not sure, I realised I wasn't going to stop in time and I clattered into the shutter head first, scraping a couple of layers of skin off my index finger in the process.
> 
> It's not exactly a life threatening wound but technically it is my first cycling related injury, albeit more injured pride than anything! I was more irked by the cyclist who was next to me at the security gates breezing past without so much as a word (luckily he didn't see me clatter the shutter, though he must have heard it)
> 
> Most importantly the bike is okay too


 
Not a very good day's commuting for me today... On the way home I got a 1/4 of a mile from the office by which time I had nearly run over a pedestrian and got a puncture! 

The ped' stepped out from between some stationary cars ten feet after a pedestrian crossing (obviously didn't realise that cycle lanes occasionally have cyclists in them!) I was going at a fair lick so she shouted something like "What the f*ck" at me as if she wasn't the one at fault for stepping into a lane of traffic without looking. I got the puncture because I was drafting a bus and didn't have time to avoid the massive pot hole that it passed over just in front of me. I was planning to ride home then come back into town for a night out but ended up just wheeling the bike back to the underground car park at work and just heading straight to the pub instead, so it wasn't a complete disaster but could have been better!


----------



## Vikeonabike (1 Dec 2012)

Last nights ride home went
Click Click Click Click Click Check. Can't find Cause.
Click Click Click Click Click Check. Can't find Cause.
Click Click Click Click Click Check. Can't find Cause.
Oh my over boot feels loos. Blody velcro flap has been catching the bottle cage.
Followed by
Im Blind I, can see.
Im Blind I, can see.
Im Blind I, can see.
Im Blind I, can see.
Im Blind I, can see.
Im Blind I, can see.
Bloody hump back bridges and car head lights.


----------



## Vikeonabike (1 Dec 2012)

Oh I forgot to mention. I cleared my 4000mile annual target yesterday witha month to spare!... Chuffed!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Dec 2012)

Vikeonabike said:


> Oh I forgot to mention. I cleared my 4000mile annual target yesterday witha month to spare!... Chuffed!




Well done, I am thinking of setting myself a target for next year but can't decide what it should be.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Nice one mate.
> Bloody addictive this cycle commuting ain't it.
> Next thing you know you will be signing up to the MyCyclingLog CycleChat group


 

Right, signed up to mycyclinglog and requested to join the group.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Dec 2012)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Right, signed up to mycyclinglog and requested to join the group.


 

Welcome to the club!  Auntie Helen won't be too long in accepting you on board.
And if you want a ticker in your signature *HERE* is how to do it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Welcome to the club!  Auntie Helen won't be too long in accepting you on board.
> And if you want a ticker in your signature *HERE* is how to do it.


 
Cheers, was wondering how to do the sig bit


----------



## Matt1705 (3 Dec 2012)

Not so cold on my feet this morning, but a little foggy. 

Actually made it to work on time!!!


----------



## Beebo (3 Dec 2012)

Much milder than I was expecting, I was a bit too hot.

Plus I forgot my pants so I need to nip out to M&S this morning to buy an emergency pair.


----------



## BSRU (3 Dec 2012)

For the first time in a few years I have been taken out by flu and sinusitis, so today was my first time on the bike for almost two weeks.
Taking it easy today, just 40km and no SCR(if I can avoid it). A bit eye watering as I forgot my glasses and my heart monitor showed maybe I was not as well as I thought.
Could not stand another day not riding, even with no strength and lack of my usual acceleration, just 16 commuting days remaining before being off for Christmas/New Year.
.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Dec 2012)

Nice and mild this morning.
An very nice and clean, shiny bike is no longer nice and clean and shiny.
Rain over night meant wet roads which meant all sorts of leaf mulch crap.

And traffic was a nightmare too.
Think I only saw 1 other cycling commuter today.
The fairweathers are all tucked up on a nice and warm stinky train or in their metal cages.


----------



## mangid (3 Dec 2012)

Started out persistently raining, and cold, stopped raining after an hour, but as I had a waterproof top on I boiled in the bag.

Just finished the seemingly daily routine:


----------



## 400bhp (3 Dec 2012)

mangid said:


> Started out persistently raining, and cold, stopped raining after an hour, but as I had a waterproof top on I boiled in the bag.
> 
> Just finished the seemingly daily routine:


 
Get some mudguards man!


----------



## thefollen (3 Dec 2012)

Could have got away with just shorts today! Instead I had a proper sweat on and took it easy as a result. Definitely less cyclists than normal. Lots of motorbikes though... have they all switched?

Unrelated to cycling I can feel the Christmas mania coming. Yesterday at Sainsbury's some bloke reversed into me whilst I was walking. Had to jump back and slap the back of his car. Then when driving (pretty slowly in a queue of traffic) a lady walked straight in front whilst on the phone. Ultimately nobody in all of this was hurt but impending Christmas makes people a little loopy. It makes for wandering minds and impatient driving.


----------



## fimm (3 Dec 2012)

Had an annoying impatient overtake through a pinchpoint, no harm done though. Then later someone hung well back and then gave me a lot of space, so I gave them a thank you wave as I usually do - and they waved back!  I bet they cycle too


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Dec 2012)

WOW! Something is really changing on the roads around here. Todays commute had no problems with drivers! And in a turn of the books, I had two very good drivers.

One waited at a junction for me to pass even though there was plenty of room in front of me for the lady to pull out safely. She then stayed behind me when there was room to overtake (with oncoming cars) and then overtook safely when there was no traffic around.

Second one waited behind me through a set of pinch points, over a narrow bridge, and down the road a little more giving me plenty of room in the meantime. They then overtook when it was safe to do so and I gave them a little thanks.

Both drivers really cheered me up. More days like this please!


----------



## dave r (3 Dec 2012)

Dry start to the commute this morning, but the rain set in between Bedworth and the Grif island, I just kept going and got a little damp. Tonight they were working at the bottom of the hill coming into Bedworth and had temporary lights set up, I was overtaking the line of stationary traffic most of the way from the Grif island down the hill to the lights, once past the lights I had to be careful passing the parked cars on the climb up the other side. Apart from that a routine and pleasant ride home.


----------



## 400bhp (3 Dec 2012)

Interesting commute home

Some twat thought it'd be good to try and force his way past on a one way in the centre of Manc at rush hour.

I know the light sequence and traffic means that a car will never beat a bike, which meant i caught him up and berated him for a few minutes.

Ended up dumping my bike on the ground in front of him. He got all scared - bless.


----------



## Twilkes (3 Dec 2012)

A bike instantly doubles in size when you take it on a train.


----------



## PoliceMadAd (3 Dec 2012)

Did a trial run of next years 25 mile round commute today, was quite happy with the 1hr 5 mins cycling in, and the 1:20 coming back, considering i was knackered on the return. 12.5 miles on a hybrid wasn't something i thought i'd ever end up doing for a commute each way.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Dec 2012)

PoliceMadAd said:


> Did a trial run of next years 25 mile round commute today, was quite happy with the 1hr 5 mins cycling in, and the 1:20 coming back, considering i was knackered on the return. 12.5 miles on a hybrid wasn't something i thought i'd ever end up doing for a commute each way.


 

That's a cracking commute. Perfect distance IMHO.
It's great that you are starting now as come the spring when the weather is much better, you will be flying.
An early morning commute in warm sunshine is one of lifes great cycling pleasures.
Please keep us updated as to how you get on. 

As someone who does a long commute, can I offer some good advice.
Check your tyres after every ride. Dig out anything that's stuck in the rubber.
It's a pain in the arse but you soon get into the habit and it's less of a pain then getting a puncture.


----------



## Beebo (3 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


> An early morning commute in warm sunshine is one of lifes great cycling pleasures


This is what keeps me going at this time of year, and the lows make the highs so much better.


----------



## bubbles3 (3 Dec 2012)

Great to be back on the bike after a week of frosty foggy weather. Lovely journey to work, dry and cold. tonight i caught a shower but had my shower proof tights on so not an issue. so much more fun than driving


----------



## potsy (4 Dec 2012)

Wet.
That is all.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Dec 2012)

Down graded the man flu to a heavy cold, did 15 miles this morning but quite slow


----------



## Sandra6 (4 Dec 2012)

Was very pleased with myself for having bought some decent waterproofs -and a hi-vis jacket. Would've been even more pleased if I'd bothered to put the trousers on!!! Still, atleast my top half was warm and dry.


----------



## BSRU (4 Dec 2012)

Wrong bike selection this morning, should have used the hybrid with studded tyres but didn't so ended up sticking to gritted main town roads and no ride out into the countryside.


----------



## thefollen (4 Dec 2012)

Back in the shorts today! Boom. Could've done just the t-shirt too.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Dec 2012)

Had a first today.
Was called an Old C***
Been called many names on my commute... but OLD?
C'mon.. I'm in my mid-40's for gawds sake.

On another note. Coming into Lewisham there where 3 busses backed up turning left at the one way system. I knew it was going to be a little while until they cleared so stayed right behind the last one.

Another cyclists came up behind me and slightly to my left. I could tell what he was thinking as he started to edge forward.
I said you're not going to go down there are you? (As I pointed down between the bus and kerb). He asked why? I said just wait and you'll see for yourself. And as it was the bus started moving and closed off the gap.
I hope the cyclist learned a valuable lesson.


----------



## 400bhp (4 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Had a first today.
> *Was called an Old C****
> *Been called many names on my commute... but OLD?*
> *C'mon.. I'm in my mid-40's for gawds sake.*


 
What happened?


----------



## fossyant (4 Dec 2012)

Rough night, woke at 7.30 so jumped in car - mistake, took over an hour to do 6 miles, then had to park about half a mile from work. Car driving sucks.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Dec 2012)

400bhp said:


> What happened?


 

Was cycling around a bend in a road with double unbroken white lines.
Chavcar got held up for ooooh 5 or 6 seconds.


----------



## Andrew_P (4 Dec 2012)

I had a traveliner full of teenage twats shouting at me (couldn't hear what exactly but not complimentary by their laughing) while chomping along the A23 they didn't think that I would catch them up but I did they tried to turn it around in to wanting "hi fives" I told them what I thought of them, and so it carried on, what I was most impressed with afterwards was that I was able to do this @ 18mph without gasping for breath quite chuffed with that!


----------



## SW19cam (4 Dec 2012)

Chain snapped as I entered Hyde Park this morning L

Still, that allowed some duathlon training to be done in order to get to work on time J

Only problem is running with a bike, with a heavy one-sided panier, isn’t great fun L


----------



## MisterStan (4 Dec 2012)

A lady was gesturing at me as her husband drove past this morning, when I caught up I motioned for her to wind the window down - she did - before she could say anything, I said, 'thanks for telling him he was too close to us!'. 'I didn't, I was telling him you should be on the footpath' she said. 'Footpath? The clue's in the name luv' I said and off I went. 
I lost count after 74 this morning of how many cars I passed coming down Huntingdon Road.


----------



## Col5632 (4 Dec 2012)

Fell off the bike this morning on some lovely black ice, took the car instead and almost crashed that on black ice, not a single main road in my area has grit on it


----------



## 400bhp (4 Dec 2012)

MisterStan said:


> A lady was gesturing at me as her husband drove past this morning, when I caught up I motioned for her to wind the window down - she did - before she could say anything, I said, 'thanks for telling him he was too close to us!'. 'I didn't, I was telling him you should be on the footpath' she said. 'Footpath? The clue's in the name luv' I said and off I went.
> I lost count after 74 this morning of how many cars I passed coming down Huntingdon Road.


 
Great retort.


----------



## MisterStan (4 Dec 2012)

Col5632 said:


> Fell off the bike this morning on some lovely black ice, took the car instead and almost crashed that on black ice, not a single main road in my area has grit on it


I'm sure that it was colder than they forecast here - i'm glad i put extra socks on this morning!


----------



## ianrauk (4 Dec 2012)

MisterStan said:


> I'm sure that it was colder than they forecast here - i'm glad i put extra socks on this morning!


 

It was indeed.. 2degs when I left home this morning.


----------



## Andrew_P (4 Dec 2012)

Accuweather App was saying 2 degrees, reall feel -7. It was a cold westerly but no way -7. Sad but true part of my prep for commuting is BBC1 local news and weather at 6.27am with a cup of tea in my kit and then a quick check of the weather & wind app on the phone.


----------



## MisterStan (4 Dec 2012)

LOCO said:


> Sad but true


Nothing sad about it mate - got to be prepared and more imortantly, properly dressed!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Dec 2012)

16 miles home tonight, did it one minute quicker than than the 15 miles this morning. The route home is the up hill route as well. (I use hill in the loosest possible terms!)


----------



## Sandra6 (4 Dec 2012)

Took the main road to work today, two sets of lights, two ASL's, bus blocking them both times. I pulled up and tapped on the window and pointed out her error, she actually apologised. 
Coming home saw three "ninja" cyclists and was told to feck off by two when I suggested they get lights Of the three lit-up cyclists one almost got squished at the RAB by an apparently blind driver who pulled out in front of him. 
I seemed to attract the most impatient of motorists and had revving and beeping behind me with them trying to edge round me. One was a teacher from my girls' school.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Welcome to the club!  Auntie Helen won't be too long in accepting you on board.
> And if you want a ticker in your signature *HERE* is how to do it.


 
Does your actual mileage run calendar or is it really clever and picks the mileage that fits the dates in a goal? Reason I ask is I am aiming for 400 miles before I break off work for Christmas, but am going to give myself a target of 4k for 2013.


----------



## Glow worm (4 Dec 2012)

Sandra6 said:


> I seemed to attract the most impatient of motorists and had revving and beeping behind me with them trying to edge round me.


 
I had the same from a Volvo driver this morning who seemed to prefer me squished against some railings to delaying him by a couple of seconds, as I took a v strong primary at a pinch point. Just what the hell is wrong with Volvo drivers?- I get more problems from them than any other drivers by a long long way. Got my own back and some by zooming past the moron as he got stuck in the inevitable traffic jam a little further ahead. Did well not to react at all, so gold star for me today! Very icy too on the way in. It was a bit weird as the smaller roads were covered in frost, yet it wasn't that cold and at one point actually raining.

Had a much better ride home, no Volvo nuisances and chanced upon a rare flock of waxwings in some trees at a place called Bottisham. I knocked on the door of a mate who lives there who is a keen photographer so I hope he won't mind me putting a pic up here that he took this afternoon........


----------



## ianrauk (4 Dec 2012)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Does your actual mileage run calendar or is it really clever and picks the mileage that fits the dates in a goal? Reason I ask is I am aiming for 400 miles before I break off work for Christmas, but am going to give myself a target of 4k for 2013.


 

It's from a calendar year


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


> It's from a calendar year


 
Cheers. 4000 miles seems nothing when it is only 11 miles a day, until you take into account I only commute four days a week!


----------



## ianrauk (4 Dec 2012)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Cheers. 4000 miles seems nothing when it is only 11 miles a day, until you take into account I only commute four days a week!


 

Same as me.
4 day a week commute. Monday to Thursday.


----------



## fossyant (4 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Same as me.
> 4 day a week commute. Monday to Thursday.


 
And lots on a Friday night /saturday  in the dark.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Dec 2012)

fossyant said:


> And lots on a Friday night /saturday  in the dark.


 

Lots? Only 12


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Same as me.
> 4 day a week commute. Monday to Thursday.


Tuesday to Friday for me, I play football (very badly) on a Monday night so drive to work. Though am tempted to ride in the summer, will mean a very hilly 12 mile ride home, but since I am doing 15 flatish miles at the minute, I reckon I might manage it by the summer. Plus I am hoping to have a road bike by then.


----------



## fossyant (4 Dec 2012)

Car home, via an ultrascan on my undercarriage bearings. Result = bearings not dropping off (£150 private checkup with my bits on a 37" wide screen  ), but still in pain. Off tomorrow anyway, but back Thurs on the bike (can't be doing with sitting in a nice comfy car when I can get wet/muddy on a bike).


----------



## ianrauk (4 Dec 2012)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Tuesday to Friday for me, I play football (very badly) on a Monday night so drive to work. Though am tempted to ride in the summer, will mean a very hilly 12 mile ride home, but since I am doing 15 flatish miles at the minute, I reckon I might manage it by the summer. Plus I am hoping to have a road bike by then.


 

By the time summer comes around, you will have the new bike hopefully and you will be flying on your commute


----------



## ianrauk (4 Dec 2012)

fossyant said:


> Car home, via an ultrascan on my undercarriage bearings. Result = bearings not dropping off (£150 private checkup with my bits on a 37" wide screen  ), but still in pain. Off tomorrow anyway, but back Thurs on the bike (can't be doing with sitting in a nice comfy car when I can get wet/muddy on a bike).


 

Sounds a right load of bollocks mate..
..
.
.
.
.
Sorry


----------



## 400bhp (4 Dec 2012)

Sandra6 said:


> Took the main road to work today, two sets of lights, two ASL's, bus blocking them both times. I pulled up and tapped on the window and pointed out her error, she actually apologised.
> Coming home saw three "ninja" cyclists and was told to feck off by two when I suggested they get lights Of the three lit-up cyclists one almost got squished at the RAB by an apparently blind driver who pulled out in front of him.
> I seemed to attract the most impatient of motorists and had revving and beeping behind me with them trying to edge round me. *One was a teacher from my girls' school.*


 
Go up to him/her in front of their pupils and give them a dressing down, polite of course.


----------



## 400bhp (4 Dec 2012)

Someone was trying very hard to keep on my wheel tonight. I gave it the "I'm not looking behind as I'm not arsed"look, but was flogging my guts out as the wind was in my face. Got to some lights and was nowhere to be seen.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Dec 2012)

400bhp said:


> Someone was trying very hard to keep on my wheel tonight. I gave it the "I'm not looking behind as I'm not arsed"look, but was flogging my guts out as the wind was in my face. Got to some lights and was nowhere to be seen.


 

We've all been there...


----------



## ianrauk (4 Dec 2012)

[QUOTE 2187400, member: 1314"]Very busy on the roads with cyclists, few motorbikes/mopeds but usual amount of cars/vans/trucks etc. Very cold as well. Why are 99.9% of riders faster than me? To boost the ego I always end up having to overtake some newbie on tracksuits pushing a paisley. I'm still pushing the 52x18 which is making me stronger but need to get the 42x16 back on the road.[/quote]


User.. they may be faster, but do they look as good as you do on a bike? No is the answer.


----------



## potsy (5 Dec 2012)

Riding home at 6am in 0c  
Roads are quite wet so potential for black ice out there, nice quiet incident free commute.

Colleagues scraping their windscreens is always a pleassant sight, and a comment of 'thought there was a fire engine out here' as a guy came out of the building and stood behind me with my rear lights on full


----------



## 400bhp (5 Dec 2012)

potsy said:


> Riding home at 6am in 0c
> Roads are quite wet so potential for black ice out there


 
A "technical rlj'er" nearly got his commupance because of ice this morning.

He overtook me at a set of lights at probably the busiest junction on my route (although it was relatively quiet) to jump onto a shared use cycle path (poor form, not least as he went past me very close on my right). Then about 150 yards down the road, attempted to go back on the road down a dropped kerb. Inevitably the back end stepepd out and cue him snaking down the road. Managed to stay upright, but was extremely lucky there were no cars passing (or me for that matter-didn't fancy getting wiped out).

I went past (as I had passed him about 2 miles earlier and suspect he must have been playing RLJ all the way down the A56) and told him much easier to just wait at red like everyone else, then left him to it.


----------



## mrmacmusic (5 Dec 2012)

Weird one this morning – Garmin says it dipped to a positively balmy +2°C, but it felt colder than the -2°C I had been expecting looking at the forecast, and there seemed to be lots more icy patches about.

I'm still getting to grips (literally) with riding on ice and re-frozen slush with the Marathon Winters, but there's absolutely no question had I not fitted them, I'd have had several 'offs' every day this week. Whilst I'm really enjoying my first winter commuting, I don't like how all the frozen ruts and tracks want to steer my bike for me....


----------



## BSRU (5 Dec 2012)

Slightly colder than yesterday but no ice or frost anywhere.
I think the difference was instead of clear skies it was cloudy.


----------



## Edwards80 (5 Dec 2012)

Nearly ended up on my backside a couple of times this morn. Coming out of my road was icy/frosty and nearly caught me out and some bits of the A560 were a little dodgy, more frost than ice I expect. Locked the front wheel up coming to a set of lights :S

A bus driver letting passengers off whilst not at a bus stop and next to a cycle lane was an interesting one, fortunately heard and saw the doors open, still scared the crap out of the gent who got off though when he saw me.


----------



## fossyant (5 Dec 2012)

Off today, but my word, it's icy out there. Just dropped the kids off, and the car to the garage, and it was slippy walking back. Rain last night followed by freezing temperatures. Got an early start in town tomorrow, so might just bike in to usual office, then bus into Manchester if on the ice bike, as my lights are a mare to remove.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Dec 2012)

fossyant said:


> Off today, but my word, it's icy out there. Just dropped the kids off, and the car to the garage, and it was slippy walking back. Rain last night followed by freezing temperatures. Got an early start in town tomorrow, so might just bike in to usual office, then bus into Manchester if on the ice bike, as my lights are a mare to remove.


 
Back wheel was slipping on a few bits off the beaten track near town. Hoping it's going to be OK early evening as I need to cycle up to Oldham.


----------



## martint235 (5 Dec 2012)

On a train today due to feeling a bit ropey. About 10 mins of snow which was enough to completely screw up Southeastern trains!!


----------



## Graham (5 Dec 2012)

Black ice got me this morning - I knew it was there and was just hoping to roll gently over it, but the camber of the road worked against me and both wheels went from under me. No harm done but I decided to walk the remaing half mile until I got to a gritted road. So, if you are thinking of riding on Whitley Lane from High Legh to Budworth (in Cheshire for those who haven't heard of it!), don't - the whole lane is v.icy. If you do, I'd love a report on whether the sun has melted and dried it before I think about riding home later!


----------



## Andrew_P (5 Dec 2012)

OK I admit it when it was on the BBC that there was a yellow warning for ice, and Gatwick was going to be -3 plus possible snow, I drove in. There I have said it.

Might look at putting some winter tyres on to the Boardman CX and bring it out of early shed retirement.70% of my roads should be fine but the last 4-5 miles will always be a bit dicey with -temps and mositure, but then again I am southern softy.

I try to avoid accident or I have come off on ice threads but they are everywhere lately!!


----------



## musa (5 Dec 2012)

decided to commute by bike to uni boy did it feel hard then again taking pt for past two days hasnt helped roads were ok for me but furtther a field there was snow


----------



## donnydave (5 Dec 2012)

no frost at home so set off with high hopes. North Cambridge guided busway had a nice bit of slush on it which was a bit sketchy on 25mm gatorskins. Chap on a recumbent trike looked to be having a whale of a time, he even did a nice little powerslide getting through one of the offset gates at a road crossing


----------



## MisterStan (5 Dec 2012)

donnydave said:


> no frost at home so set off with high hopes. North Cambridge guided busway had a nice bit of slush on it which was a bit sketchy on 25mm gatorskins. Chap on a recumbent trike looked to be having a whale of a time, he even did a nice little powerslide getting through one of the offset gates at a road crossing


Where did you join the Busway Dave? (Cough) I was on the bus today and the driver tooted some fool cycling on the track!


----------



## Hacienda71 (5 Dec 2012)

Started to get out of the saddle on one of the climbs on my commute, sunshine, 11:45am and my wheel slipped. sat back down and rode a more relaxed ride trying where possible to stay on the roughest part of the rode surface with no sudden turning. I see a rather ginger ride coming on the way home tonight.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Dec 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Started to get out of the saddle on one of the climbs on my commute, sunshine, 11:45am and my wheel slipped. sat back down and rode a more relaxed ride trying where possible to stay on the roughest part of the rode surface with no sudden turning. I see a rather* ginger* ride coming on the way home tonight.


----------



## donnydave (5 Dec 2012)

MisterStan said:


> Where did you join the Busway Dave? (Cough) I was on the bus today and the driver tooted some fool cycling on the track!


 
I join it at Longstanton and ride to the science park. I've often seen kids riding and walking on the bus track between Histon and the college but I didn't realise the stupidity was spreading!


----------



## Christopher (5 Dec 2012)

a bit icy. Not too bad. Paths empty of both cyclists and dog walkers, saw one of each in three miles. Wimps. Had to do an emergency stop to yield ROW to a SUV - for once it wasn't the driver's fault but mine as I turned too fast into a narrow road with cars parked up and the oncomuing SUV had nowhere else to go/


----------



## MisterStan (5 Dec 2012)

donnydave said:


> I join it at Longstanton and ride to the science park. I've often seen kids riding and walking on the bus track between Histon and the college but I didn't realise the stupidity was spreading!


Not that i'm stalking you  but you mentioned in an earlier post that you're in Earith, do you cycle between Earith and Willingham along the B1050? Just wondering if it's a nasty road to cycle - particularly at 'commuting times' as it were.


----------



## Hacienda71 (5 Dec 2012)

I got hit by a passing cars wing mirror as I waited to turn right into my drive I only had two bright rear lights and reflectives and led armbands on, stupid f*cking smidsy. I had just ridden 8 miles very carefully due to the ice and then some prat decides to hit me 10 yards from my house.


----------



## potsy (5 Dec 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> I got hit by a passing cars wing mirror as I waited to turn right into my drive I only had two bright rear lights and reflectives and led armbands on, stupid f*cking smidsy. I had just ridden 8 miles very carefully due to the ice and then some prat decides to hit me 10 yards from my house.


Wasn't Stuart Hall's lawyer was it?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Dec 2012)

31 mile round trip today. Starting to get colder here in Leicester so expecting the ice soon


----------



## Hacienda71 (5 Dec 2012)

potsy said:


> Wasn't Stuart Hall's lawyer was it?


 
Only if he drives a Fiat Punto


----------



## Matthew_T (5 Dec 2012)

Had some guy speed past me and stop at the inevitable queue of traffic. Just looked at him as I passed. He then wound down his window and state that there was a cycle path to the left (on the bridge about 1/4 mile behind yes, not where he overtook me). I just replied that I didnt have to use it.
Strangely, about 4 miles down the road I was travelling on, I turned around as I missed my turning. I then passed him in traffic again (facing the opposite way). Didnt say anything though.
Crazy fool.

Also had some elderly woman driving slower than I was riding. Looking for an oppurtunity to overtake but it didnt come. The she parked on double yellows. Brilliant.

And finally had some guy overtake and immediately park, causing me to have to swerve out of secondary to pass him. What a rubbish day of drivers.


----------



## GrasB (5 Dec 2012)

MisterStan said:


> Not that i'm stalking you  but you mentioned in an earlier post that you're in Earith, do you cycle between Earith and Willingham along the B1050? Just wondering if it's a nasty road to cycle - particularly at 'commuting times' as it were.


I've never had a particular problem with that road. What's the issue you find with it?


----------



## MisterStan (5 Dec 2012)

GrasB said:


> I've never had a particular problem with that road. What's the issue you find with it?


I don't particularly like driving it. Haven't cycled it yet! Thinking about coming back from Fen Ditton via the villages as an alternative to my somewhat boring Busway commute.


----------



## GrasB (5 Dec 2012)

MisterStan said:


> I don't particularly like driving it. Haven't cycled it yet! Thinking about coming back from Fen Ditton via the villages as an alternative to my somewhat boring Busway commute.


You could always try bar hill via the bridle path or cycle path. For the former I recommend some tyres with a bit of tread but it's a fun little section once you get off the paved section. You can also get up some decent speed when heading towards the A14 roundabouts out of Bar Hill before you take take the fly over towards Longstanton.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Dec 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> I got hit by a passing cars wing mirror as I waited to turn right into my drive I only had two bright rear lights and reflectives and led armbands on, stupid f*cking smidsy. I had just ridden 8 miles very carefully due to the ice and then some prat decides to hit me 10 yards from my house.


 
Did they stop?


----------



## Hacienda71 (5 Dec 2012)

400bhp said:


> Did they stop?


No. Slowed a bit after I shouted at them. I was a bit shocked that it happened tbh. Didn't even get the number.


----------



## dimples (6 Dec 2012)

Cycling to a friends house along the A10 around the shoreditch area, me on the major road. Absolute mong of a white van driver in his mercedes sprinter deems it acceptable to pull out of his road and stop right infront of me, leaving me less then half a cars width space between my side of the road and the white line in the middle of the road, so that he could merge onto the bumper to bumper traffic going in the opposite direction to me. Utter moron. First time I've ever experienced someone wanting to shunt me from the side.
Further up the road a honda civic passes me, two women clueless, chatting away, driver driving without her headlights on at all. Polite tap and reminder of her lights and she puts them on.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (6 Dec 2012)

It's a cold one this morning! I'm getting lazy thought I should of got the bike out with the studs, but mud guards are on my MTb, and couldnt be arsed to switch them this morning. I know it's got to chuck it down later, so I thought sod it take my road commuter. Side streets where a bit slippy. Job for the weekend sort out my studded bike with lights, mud guards.......


----------



## donnydave (6 Dec 2012)

MisterStan said:


> Not that i'm stalking you  but you mentioned in an earlier post that you're in Earith, do you cycle between Earith and Willingham along the B1050? Just wondering if it's a nasty road to cycle - particularly at 'commuting times' as it were.


 
Ah the old B1050. Yes, that's my route to work. You would think that road was awful to cycle but generally its not too bad. I get far more abuse using the road through Willingham instead of the shared path


----------



## BSRU (6 Dec 2012)

Ice bike this morning, as usual main roads fine but side roads and shared paths icy.
Had a reminder half way around of a job I have forgotten to do on the ice bike, my old main commuter, the rear gear cable snapped because I had not replaced it even though I have the replacement cable in the garage. So small ring on the front combined with the small ring on the back and I had to work a bit harder but had some luck with the three uphill junctions on the journey.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Dec 2012)

15.5 miles this morning, icy side roads so took it a bit slower than normal


----------



## ianrauk (6 Dec 2012)

-3degs this morning when I left.
Had to resort to the double buff system.

Was surprised though that there was no ice or frost on the roads.


----------



## Edwards80 (6 Dec 2012)

Weird one today. I usually really enjoy my commute. Today I found myself surrounded my miserable folks, all grumpy, none saying "good morning" like I normally get from fellow commuters, it took longer than usual and was less comfortable.

I then realised I had been robbed as my wallet was lighter when I got to the office.

Turns out I got the train, explains everything. Had a few slippery moments yesterday night and our road was icy this morning, better safe than sorry I figured. 1st missed bike commute of the year! Miss it already.


----------



## fossyant (6 Dec 2012)

Icy fun this morning. Burst water main meant traffic backed up. Took the off road route, nothing better than smashing through frozen puddles on the studded MTB. Knew a few were deep, so lifted the front, for the rear to smash through scattering ice everywhere ! Hooligan I am. (PS decided the lifting the front was the best idea after the first one I hit at speed, the front end dropped right down into the puddle - squeeky bum) 

Oh and had a little pop at an off road segment I have KOM on, only to find Strava hadn't picked it up on the ride. Nearly crashed going for it. Oh well, there is always tomorrow. (PS this was off road, no pedestrians or fluffy animals were hurt in this sillyness, nor no helmet camera cyclists to upset).


----------



## fossyant (6 Dec 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> Weird one today. I usually really enjoy my commute. Today I found myself surrounded my miserable folks, all grumpy, none saying "good morning" like I normally get from fellow commuters, it took longer than usual and was less comfortable.
> 
> I then realised I had been robbed as my wallet was lighter when I got to the office.
> 
> Turns out I got the train, explains everything. Had a few slippery moments yesterday night and our road was icy this morning, better safe than sorry I figured. 1st missed bike commute of the year! Miss it already.


 
I took the car Tuesday because I had an 'appointment' - just one day was enough to realise, get the bike out.


----------



## Beebo (6 Dec 2012)

Bloody cold this morning, I think the coldest day of the year so far. The roads were well gritted and dry, but there was loads of icy puddles in the bike lanes. Had to keep away from them.


----------



## fossyant (6 Dec 2012)

Beebo said:


> but there was loads of icy puddles in the bike lanes. Had to keep away from them.


 
Shame, you are missing the fun !


----------



## Hicky (6 Dec 2012)

Driving this week, my route has too many shaded areas with downhills to risk it(im not buying studded tyres)....arrived this morning to find a colleague in plaster having fell off his bike on ice


----------



## martint235 (6 Dec 2012)

First bike commute of the week for me today. It was a touch brisk and I took it easy as I was unsure of what the road surface would be like. However despite me considering my current commute to be on back roads, they are well treated and free of ice.

No real incidents with motorists apart from one woman who pulled out in front of me. It was obvious she hadn't seen me, largely because she couldn't see anything through her passenger window. Hadn;t bothered to clean the ice off at all.

As I'm on call at the moment, I also had the joy of my phone going off. It's much easier in summer when it's just in a back pocket and I've got fingerless gloves on!!


----------



## Nocode (6 Dec 2012)

martint235 said:


> ...apart from one woman who pulled out in front of me. It was obvious she hadn't seen me, largely because she couldn't see anything through her passenger window. Hadn;t bothered to clean the ice off at all.


 
This is one of the things I thought about last night when I was wondering whether to cycle into work today. I did cycle today in the end, but even if you're careful there's an increased risk in the mornings from all those car commuters who don't clear their windows.


----------



## Matt1705 (6 Dec 2012)

My normal route involves back roads but knew they would be icy this morning so decided to use the main roads instead, adding 3 miles to my 15 mile commute. 

I was surprised but very pleased with myself in that it didn't take me as long as I thought it would 

Very cold, toes hurt, water bottle froze but still arrived with a smile on my face


----------



## fimm (6 Dec 2012)

Some impatient person barged past me to get to a pinch point first. I must remember that one of the points of being in primary is that you can move left in such circumstances... The driver immediately moved into the right filter lane but had to wait for oncoming traffic, so I passed them. Someone shouted "<something> idiot" at me (not sure if driver or passenger). Just ignored them.
I'd quite like to get a headcam and post some footage of what I do on this road, as every so often I get an incident like that. My b/f would probably leave if I got a headcam, though... (he thinks all headcammers go about looking for trouble).


----------



## Christopher (6 Dec 2012)

bit icy this am, not too cold. Got warned of ice by some school kids, nice of them, I said thanks very much. Had a bit of a time getting through the industrial estate where I work as there were lots of artics fighting for road space as most of the roads were wide enough for one vehicle at a time due to other artics being parked up at the side. Jeez louise! I stopped several times and let traffic past rather than fight it as well.
Rain and snow is hitting the office windows, gonna be interesting gong home tonight.


----------



## Graham (6 Dec 2012)

After falling off yesterday morning I'd toyed with the idea of getting the train home last night. Glad I didn't - the sun had dried out the roads during the day and it was an awesome ride home Couple of slushy bits, but I kept it pointing straight and skated straight through!

FIMM, get a helmet cam then film him as he walks out. And say "you haven't heard the last of this". Result: Amicable split as his point was proved.


----------



## martint235 (6 Dec 2012)

fimm said:


> Some impatient person barged past me to get to a pinch point first. I must remember that one of the points of being in primary is that you can move left in such circumstances... The driver immediately moved into the right filter lane but had to wait for oncoming traffic, so I passed them. Someone shouted "<something> idiot" at me (not sure if driver or passenger). Just ignored them.
> I'd quite like to get a headcam and post some footage of what I do on this road, as every so often I get an incident like that. My b/f would probably leave if I got a headcam, though... (he thinks all headcammers go about looking for trouble).


 I'm sure it would only take a small amount of imagination to convince him!!


----------



## donnydave (6 Dec 2012)

MisterStan said:


> I don't particularly like driving it. Haven't cycled it yet! Thinking about coming back from Fen Ditton via the villages as an alternative to my somewhat boring Busway commute.


 
The B1050 is fine on a bike once your on the twisty bit. I think the proximity of the river focuses the drivers minds into making sure they pass you safely. The long straight bit coming out of Willingham sometimes gets interesting with cars trying to overtake cars which are overtaking me (if that makes sense). I used to live in Bar Hill in the days before the busway was finished and did the little cut through to Dry Drayton, then over the A14 to Oakington and onwards. For a couple of months 2 winters ago before I discovered the cut through I was doing Bar Hill to the next junction actually on the A14. In comparison the road to Willingham by the river is quite nice.


----------



## Sandra6 (6 Dec 2012)

Really pleased it wasn't icy this morning on the ride into work, much less pleased that I was convinced it wouldn't rain so didn't take my waterproofs. 
I was meeting a friend in town after work so had to brave the very busy main road that I usually go to great lengths to avoid. 
Waiting to pull out from the car park, small gap in stationary traffic with the car almost level with me but enough room to let me go when the traffic started moving. Passenger looks at me, turns and speaks to the driver. They both look at me and mutter to each other laughing. Traffic moves and yep the car pulls forward leaving me waiting. There really is no need for that sort of rudeness. Had a big enough gap to move onto the road straight after her. Followed her close in very slow moving traffic and then, oh look, cycle path! Straight passed her I go and holy hell she's honking on the horn like there's a fire!!! Honestly, just no need for it. Needless to say I was all the way into town before she would have passed the first set of lights! Almost made up for my very wet backside!


----------



## mark st1 (6 Dec 2012)

Got to work fingers stuck to the padlock eventually got in the lorry temperature said -5  when is Summer coming lol


----------



## Beebo (6 Dec 2012)

Had a nice chat with a guy on a Brompton. He cycles 40miles per day from Kent to paddington. That has to be one of the longest Brompton commutes.


----------



## potsy (7 Dec 2012)

Would have been better going by boat last night, roads were awful in places, at least it doesn't look like it's cold enough to freeze for the morning


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (7 Dec 2012)

potsy said:


> Would have been better going by boat last night, roads were awful in places, at least it doesn't look like it's cold enough to freeze for the morning


It is up here. Just got back and roads like ice...grit has been washed away...bits of flooded rds as well.


----------



## fossyant (7 Dec 2012)

Very wet, 2c so took the spike bike. No ice but plenty of mud and puddles. Undertook a cyclist this morning , he was avoiding a rather large puddle - I just ploughed through it (advantages of MTB's and waterproof overshoes). Hope I didn't splash him


----------



## BrumJim (7 Dec 2012)

Bad. Really, really, really bad.
Through the park - rain ontop of sheet ice, varying from slushy ice to unrideable stuff that you can hardly even walk on. I came off.
Then strong winds in my face. Then gusting winds from any direction it felt like.
I'd rather not do that again.


----------



## BSRU (7 Dec 2012)

Cold, wet, windy, dark and with a streaming nose from a head cold, it turned out to be a nice ride in due to less traffic than I would normally expect on a Friday. Cup of tea and a hot breakfast at work warmed me up.


----------



## mrmacmusic (7 Dec 2012)

Much preferred the dry 2°C commute this morning compared to the wet one home last night, but there were more icy patches and frozen puddles to negotiate today, including an icy rutted chicane section that was positively treacherous. Despite trying my best to pick the line I wanted to take to safely negotiate the hazard, the bike decided that it wanted to take several other routes, mostly at the same time.... needless to say I was extremely glad to have the Marathon Winters on as they kept me upright, but it was still a bit un-nerving to say the least


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (7 Dec 2012)

BrumJim said:


> Bad. Really, really, really bad.
> Through the park - rain ontop of sheet ice, varying from slushy ice to unrideable stuff that you can hardly even walk on. I came off.
> Then strong winds in my face. Then gusting winds from any direction it felt like.
> I'd rather not do that again.



Yeah there was quite a gale blowing this morning, but the temperature is increasing slightly now. And should be dry for the return journey.


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (7 Dec 2012)

Not too cold this morning oop north (in Glasgow anyway...) 

One close pass just after I left my flat, then another two approaching a roundabout close to work (the second of the three being particularly stupid). He decided he didn't like me taking primary to avoid the possibility of a stupid overtake so he pulled out into the oncoming lane to pass me anyway (luckily there was nothing coming too quickly the other way) which probably saved the grand total of five seconds. Immediately after that a cyclist close passed me on the entry to the same roundabout. It wouldn't have got him anywhere as I was about to catch him at the next set of lights, but he RLJ'd at what is a pretty busy junction.  On the way to that set of lights I had passed another cyclist who then proceded to RLJ as well - only for me to pass him again 100 yards later, pair of nobbers!


----------



## J.Primus (7 Dec 2012)

Was cold and wet this morning but wrapped and waterproofed up felt quite smug passing a line of shivering people at the bus stop as I was feeling dry and toasty. Also I passed a guy riding a bromton and wearing a full face motocross helmet. He didn't half look odd!!!


----------



## GrasB (7 Dec 2012)

Not exactly a commute but there I was at the traffic lights when a moron in a mini-cab starts mouthing off at me. I ignore him but couldn't help but laugh at his statement of "Look you just sitting there trying to be all cool & shoot with those poncy flashing lights. You cyclists are all the same, go all jump straight through traffic lights & don't have any lights!"...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Dec 2012)

Only 6 miles home tonight, came out of work and thought front wheel was sticking and wobbling more than usual. Stop at first lights and quick inspection shows two spokes next to each other have snapped, so gingerly biked the direct route home. I had been riding all week with one broken spoke, obviously the massive mileage I have done this week has taken its toll!


----------



## Twilkes (7 Dec 2012)

If I had been using clipless pedals this week I would have been nursing a bruised hip and wrist, rather than loping along the ice like a landing swan, which I somehow managed to do.

I sometimes silently commentate my own actions to myself, just in case I ever needed to defend them in a court of law.

And this evening, the Glasgow Science Centre put on a special fireworks display for me while I was cycling next to the Expressway. Which was nice.


----------



## Drago (9 Dec 2012)

Back at it for the first time in 8 weeks yesterday and a pathetic 8 minutes off my best time. Grim determination with a dose of bloody mindedness saw me knock 5 minutes off today.

Easing in gently is for weaklings and the undemanding.


----------



## Trail Child (10 Dec 2012)

Tonite going to work, I finally got the winter bike to go on the big ring and was able to knock 2 minutes off the commute (post snow & ice). The road salt and cold are really starting to make gear shifts questionable. I was really starting to see the wisdom of someone in the bike lock-up bringing his/her Trek SS belt drive on their commute. I must remember to drop a note on his/her bike about it.


----------



## martint235 (10 Dec 2012)

This morning was another fine morning. I've decided though, in hindsight, my old commute down the Old Kent Road was better. This one is quiet but there's nothing to engage my interest, no one to chase so while enjoyable it's just a pootle really. My average speeds are dropping even further than they usually do in winter, today's moving average was a paltry 14.4!! On the OKR that was a puncture or other type of mechanical or I was ill.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (10 Dec 2012)

First commute for over a week this morning and it nearly killed me. I only cycle three miles but it felt as bad as those killer rides when you very first get into cycling, I'm sat at my desk with a chest full of razor slits 

I'm hoping this is connected to the cold my daughter had last week, and not that I've lost ALL my fitness by taking a week off cycling!


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (10 Dec 2012)

Sorted the ice spiker bike the weekend as the weathers supposed to turn nasty this week. Icey this morning and boy it was tuff, bit of a change from my road bike. The old legs have certainly had an extra workout this morning, still it's all good training


----------



## ianrauk (10 Dec 2012)

Cold... very cold...
And the stupid headwind all the way in does not make for an easy commute.
Don't know what was up with the A21 this morning. Just seemed to be blocked solid but couldn't see a reason. 

@nocode
Was the A21 the same for you this morning?


----------



## fossyant (10 Dec 2012)

Scenic off road route again, bit boggy in places as frost hadn't been that hard. The Mersey is still swolen though. Mud froze on bike so it was out with paper under the bike once in the office as it defrosted rather quickly.


----------



## potsy (10 Dec 2012)

Was going to use the cx but a quick look out of the window at 6am convinced me otherwise.
Cue frantic swapping of lights and luggage over to the ice bike.

Looks like it'll be needed all week now


----------



## Arjimlad (10 Dec 2012)

Speeding downhill towards a light controlled ped crossing when a couple pop out of the hedge and he presses the button. They seem to be having an argument and as I brake hard to stop at red, she walks off. He follows, neither cross the road, and I'm left to try to grind my way uphill in a high gear. Sometimes I wish I was less averse to RLJ'ing..


----------



## Hacienda71 (10 Dec 2012)

It may have been cold on the way in this morning, but hey it was sunny. I would take that over the rain on yesterday mornings ride any time.


----------



## benborp (10 Dec 2012)

[QUOTE 2196507, member: 1314"]That was good, this morning. Felt on top of it.[/quote]
You often get a warm, fuzzy feeling when you put felt on things.


----------



## Matthew_T (10 Dec 2012)

Lovely commute this morning. Sun rising up over the horizon. Then had a lovely sunny journey home just now. A very uneventful journey.

Looking forward to tomorrows commute. Supposed to be a nicer day than today.


----------



## potsy (10 Dec 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> It may have been cold on the way in this morning, but hey it was sunny. I would take that over the rain on yesterday mornings ride any time.


Some of us are already at work before the  comes up


----------



## BSRU (10 Dec 2012)

No real choice used the ice bike this morning, despite have only one rear gear due to a broken lever and waiting for the replacement to arrive.


----------



## potsy (10 Dec 2012)

Decided to come home off road, not as muddy as I feared and quite pleasant really.
Had a couple of friendly chats with other cyclists too, an altogether enjoyable ride home.

* Certain people look away now *

The only thing missing from the 'ice bike' hybrid is a mirror and possibly a bell, though the studded tyres make enough noise to maybe not need one


----------



## Christopher (10 Dec 2012)

Not too bad this morning. Sun took an age to come up. Slid twice on ice on an estate road, better watch it the rest of the week. Was passed by a ninja cyclist riding on the pavement as I was going along the road - it was easier to hear the cyclist than see it.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Dec 2012)

One of those very rare things... a tailwind tonight, made for a cracking commute.
Bleedin' cold though.


----------



## potsy (10 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Bleedin' cold though.


Southern softy 
2 comments tonight of how it 'wasn't as cold as I thought it was going to be'


----------



## ianrauk (10 Dec 2012)

potsy said:


> Southern softy
> 2 comments tonight of how it 'wasn't as cold as I thought it was going to be'


 

You must remeber Pots that some of us don't have as much natural padding as yous


----------



## potsy (10 Dec 2012)

[QUOTE 2197510, member: 1314"]Hit by the fairy on way home.[/quote]
Ian hit you?


----------



## fossyant (10 Dec 2012)

Well that was a tad unusual. On the TPT near Brinnington, after leaving Reddish Vale and climbing the hill to the stables near Brinnington estate, I can smell smoke, and its getting smokey. Turn to my left after cresting the hill, and some one has lit a big fire, but it was spread out. Get past the stables, folk outside, then onto the road and there are three ponies loose on the road.


----------



## potsy (10 Dec 2012)

fossyant said:


> Well that was a tad unusual. On the TPT near Brinnington, after leaving Reddish Vale and climbing the hill to the stables near Brinnington estate, I can smell smoke, and its getting smokey. Turn to my left after cresting the hill, and some one has lit a big fire, but it was spread out. Get past the stables, folk outside, then onto the road and there are three ponies loose on the road.


http://menmedia.co.uk/manchestereve...o-run-loose-around-brinnington-estate---video


----------



## martint235 (11 Dec 2012)

Absolutely stunning morning! Great cycle in. The only blot on my landscape was my GPS running out of battery so I had no accurate speed but who cares! I know the way.


----------



## subaqua (11 Dec 2012)

ccccold ride in. glad I am not in a car though , would have taken about an hour to clear the screen !! 

Boris needs to put some salt/grit on CS2 bits that are "off road" was a little slippery in places. Oh and London Ambulance service must be trying to drum up business judging by the close pass they gave me today


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Dec 2012)

First properly frozen commute. Woke up late then helped out poorly wife by doing the youngling's devil nappy and a few households, realised I was late so skipped breakfast and did what felt like a balancing act on the ice on the way to work. Got here late only to remember that my boss isn't in the office today...

I was thinking of using the BSO MTB to get to work tomorrow, but remembered that @4F rides xFIXEDx many miles in all weather so gave myself a dose of Rule 5 and will stick with the Single Speed.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Dec 2012)

Chickened out today. My 15 mile route is a lot of back roads and cycle paths, so I knew it would be dicey. Decision was either to bike direct to work on the main roads (5 miles) or walk it. I decided I would get more exercise by walking, so I did. Forecast for tomorrow is much worse, so probably walking tomorrow as well. At least I am still getting the exercise.


----------



## helston90 (11 Dec 2012)

Managed to end up on my bum this morning- at the worse possible place- at the scene where a van had slipped on the ice into the hedge, fortunately I'd slowed to about 5 mph due to people telling me to go slow- turned out they meant very slow! Standing was a problem only due to the sheet of ice I was in the middle of, but scrambled to some dry road and carried one- the only bruise is my pride!


----------



## Twizit (11 Dec 2012)

Lovely if chilly commute in this morning. Mr Garmin registered -6.1 degrees through Richmond Park which isn't bad for a surburban South East commute I thought. Still didn't stop one nutter I saw cycling in shorts

Only slightly spoilt by the VW Golf sounding his horn as he went past me down Roehapmpton Lane just out of the park, with his mate shouting out of the window as he went past. Caught them up at the lights 20 seconds later and couldn't resist tapping on the window (yes I know it's cruel to taunt animals in their cages, but they were asking for it....). 

"sorry is there a problem?"
"yeah you've got your own lane over there, so use it"
"oh you mean the shared path with pedestrians that's totally covered in ice and frost. Sorry not safe and given I cycle at over 20 mph and there are pedestrians using the path it's not safe for me to do so. Oh and I don't have to use it anyway"
"yeah you do"
"why is that then?"
"'cos you were in my way"
"oh really?" (they passed me at speed on a clear road with nothing coming the other way). "Did I hold you up?"
"yeah"
"hmmm, sorry I think the queue of traffic in front of you is doing that well enough without me"
"F*** off you're a F****** C**t"

Cycled off shaking my head and having a quiet chuckle to self as they sat stewing in the traffic queue


----------



## fossyant (11 Dec 2012)

The ponies were still roaming about this morning. Never knew they do that regularly. Saw a squad rider in full kit and a GB Dogma. Said morning. Poor bugger doesn't get a proper winter bike. There was me on the studded MTB in full roadie kit


----------



## BSRU (11 Dec 2012)

Watched someone on a nice road bike with skinny slicks tentatively cycle along an icy back road while I rode my ice bike with big fat(relatively) studded tyres. Third winter using the studded tyres, they have well and truly paid for the initial investment allowing me to ride on days I previously would not have.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Dec 2012)

Lovely cold, sunny morning. Perfect for the commute. -2 degs when I left.
Bit of frist on the driveway and one of my back roads but everywhere else was fine.
Nice bit of SCR on the A21. I nearly bust a gut 'just' managed to stay in front. Had a sneaky lane change look back to see if he was still on my tail and he was trying hard bless him.


----------



## potsy (11 Dec 2012)

Tropical minus 1 up here, lovely and fresh 
Passed 2 ninja's, one of which was so close to the kerb it was shocking


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 Dec 2012)

potsy said:


> Tropical minus 1 up here, lovely and fresh
> Passed 2 ninja's, one of which was so close to the kerb it was shocking


 
It was sunny  when I rode in......


----------



## mrmacmusic (11 Dec 2012)

Dry, calm and frosty this morning so didn't really need the Garmin to tell me it was cold, although it was nice to know it dipped to a record commuting low for me of -3.8°C – "refreshing" is the word that springs to mind, with a most pleasant "snap, crackle and pop" soundtrack from my Marathon Winters


----------



## Andrew_P (11 Dec 2012)

Lovely ride, I have now banned watching the BBC local news as their yellow ice warning were putting me off riding. Reverting to gut instinct and Accu weather widget.

Passed someone who I see fairly regular, boy if he ever gets a decent bike he will whip my harris. BSO bike, back wheel must be out by 1.5" buckle, no socks, trainers old fashioned running bottoms but too short to use the bit that should go over your feet. Still manages to click along at a pretty good pace. Keep trying to have a convo with him about his road position he was getting really pinched in to the kerb at horrible pinch point at Redhill Hospital lights. 

Pulled up at the lights on the A23 behind a lady on Specialized Dolce, seen her once before and drafted her for 4-5 miles through Horley taking the long way round, she was dragging me along at 22mph, fair play but there was no way I was going to take over and felt that she was feeling the pressure to keep pushing it so I branched off early at traffic lights and made sure she saw me so was no longer under the pressure of having me behind.

Took Weds -> Monday off the bike tryin to shake of my annual winter wind Sinus and chest infection, thought I had won but straight back yesterday the minute I hit the cold wind. Just going to have to ride through it, my mental status couldn't cope without the riding was really stressed without it!!


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (11 Dec 2012)

Icey this morning, didn't realise it was that slippy til I got off my bike to open the works gates and nearly ended up on my backside lol. Wouldn't have liked to have risked it on my road bike this morning.


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (11 Dec 2012)

Nice and bright this morning but colder than a polar bear's cold bits (-7C when I left the house).  Even with my nice cosy sealskinz gloves on my thumbs were frozen when I arrived at work, cue plenty of hand rubbing, foot stomping and cursing before I got in the lift up to the office...


----------



## 400bhp (11 Dec 2012)

Cold this morning after coming back from a short break. Got a mouthful of abuse of some cyclist that went through a red-even claiming they didn't go through red. It was very similar cycling to that very near miss the woman had in Ashton Under Lyne a few months back that someone had videoed.


----------



## 400bhp (11 Dec 2012)

potsy said:


> Was going to use the cx but a quick look out of the window at 6am convinced me otherwise.
> Cue frantic swapping of lights and* luggage* over to the ice bike.
> 
> Looks like it'll be needed all week now


 
Sandwiches and cake?


----------



## Stromtrooper (11 Dec 2012)

What I really hate about days like this is cycling into work in the dark, seeing a glorious but chilly day, then having to cycle home in the dark.


----------



## fossyant (11 Dec 2012)

Grr. got 3 site visits on the ice bike this week on top of the commute. One early dart into Manchester, followed by two afternoon darts - Weds to Fri. Look out for a very noisy MTB charging in and out of town. Down side is the lights are a bugger to remove when parking up, and I'll have a full set of clothes, shoes and heavy locks to cart about in a rucksack.


----------



## subaqua (11 Dec 2012)

Stromtrooper said:


> What I really hate about days like this is cycling into work in the dark, seeing a glorious but chilly day, then having to cycle home in the dark.


 
have been watching it go dark from my desk . its depressing.


----------



## Sandra6 (11 Dec 2012)

Slow and steady today, I'm convinced I'm headed for an off and it wasn't even that icy. The roads were fine but the bridge and cycle path at the start/end were pretty frosty. 
It was pretty cute to see all the bike tracks though, shows just how many cyclists go by in a day. 
No idea what the van driver at the RAB was thinking. I saw him pull out as I checked to my right - nothing - so I set off slowly over, knowing I would have time for him to be gone before I got across. But then he stopped half way and waved me round him. Maybe he didn't see me coming until I was half way and then thought he'd done wrong and better stop, but it would have been fine for him to have kept moving. Who knows, atleast he smiled at me. 
I really must stop trying to educate "ninja" cyclists in the dark, don't think they appreciate being told how cheaply they can get a set of lights!


----------



## potsy (11 Dec 2012)

Certainly icy/frosty on the tpt coming home, smashed through a few icy puddles fossy style 
Almost lost it coming off the trail and onto the back lane around the golf course, really horrible muddy rutted section that very nearly caught me out 

And I saw Mr @Edwards80 later


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 Dec 2012)

Bit chilly up around Birtles tonight.


----------



## Matt1705 (11 Dec 2012)

Overslept this morning so had to take the car. 

Was looking forward to trying out my new overshoes too


----------



## Andrew_P (11 Dec 2012)

Matt1705 said:


> Overslept this morning so had to take the car.
> 
> Was looking forward to trying out my new overshoes too


The BEST rides are the ones where you are running late!


----------



## 400bhp (11 Dec 2012)

Nice ride home tonight - car drivers very well behaved

Bizarelly, I'd completely forgotton to put on my cycle helmet for the morning commute. Didn't notice until I got in the lift at work and looked in the mirror.


----------



## Twizit (11 Dec 2012)

Properly cold and foggy tonight. Two pairs of gloves and fingers still needed thoroughly defrosting when I got home.


----------



## Glow worm (11 Dec 2012)

Freezing fog here tonight so was covered in ice when I got home. Even my eyebrows turned white. Feet and hands lovely and toasty as I was covered up nicely but, ahem, fellas, I don't know if I'm alone in this but one area was particularly frozen on getting home. The offer of a 'special' ice lolly for Mrs G was met with a slap unfortunately


----------



## GrasB (11 Dec 2012)

I had a new brand of motorist today, the "I can't judge distance or speed of on-coming vehicles because it's slightly misty" brand who sit about 6-12" of your rear wheel, brushing the kerb because they're directly behind you doing 15mph in a 50 limit & an on-coming car being well over half a mile down the road. That made today one of the most stressful rides ever. I daren't even slow down to turn off the road the driver behind is so close. 



Glow worm said:


> Freezing fog here tonight so was covered in ice when I got home. Even my eyebrows turned white. Feet and hands lovely and toasty as I was covered up nicely but, ahem, fellas, I don't know if I'm alone in this but one area was particularly frozen on getting home. The offer of a 'special' ice lolly for Mrs G was met with a slap unfortunately


----------



## 400bhp (11 Dec 2012)

Glow worm said:


> Freezing fog here tonight so was covered in ice when I got home. Even my eyebrows turned white. Feet and hands lovely and toasty as I was covered up nicely but, ahem, fellas, I don't know if I'm alone in this but one area was particularly frozen on getting home. The offer of a 'special' ice lolly for Mrs G was met with a slap unfortunately


 
Hope the slap was across the face


----------



## mrmacmusic (11 Dec 2012)

-3°C all the way home tonight, or rather not home – the p***ture fairy visited the car today (!) while my wife was out, so she left it at her mums and I had to deal with the unscheduled deflation... good job the roofbars were still on  Slightly longer journey (16 miles) and all via A-roads, so I pumped the Winters back up to 85psi as there was no ice to speak of, and managed to keep a decent pace for a change!


----------



## Matt1705 (11 Dec 2012)

LOCO said:


> The BEST rides are the ones where you are running late!


I was tempted, but it's 17 miles each way and I've been suffer mild man flu for the last week or so and just didn't think I could push myself hard enough to make it in less than an hour :-(


----------



## Matthew_T (12 Dec 2012)

Bueatiful morning ride. Frosty paths, ice patches, loosing traction on frosty leaves, just what winter is about.

The evening ride was brill as well. Pannier cover had frost on it when I got the bike, frozen water droplets on my seat, water bottle had turned into slush bottle.
Glittery floor sparkling in my light, icy patches, sand not sticking to the tyre (has made a mess of my bike though).

Even though it was bitterly cold (easily below 0), I really enjoyed it. It reminded me of what winter is really about. Even without snow.


----------



## Spartak (12 Dec 2012)

Fueled by an espresso & mince pie I left for work this morning at 4:20.
Minus 5.2 degrees when I stepped outside 
Soon warmed up & was a very pleasant ride.
Even managed 2 Strava PR's !!!


----------



## subaqua (12 Dec 2012)

cold and fog starting to settle for ride home last night. Left early and got home later . was treacherous in places. had a nice chat with a cyclist whose rear light was obliterated by his angle and rucksack. he thanked me lots for telling him and altered its position. sadly the good stuff was marred by a left hook outside maryland station that nearly had me off.

ride in this morning cold cold cold and foggy. feet are still like lumps of ice and thats with a pair of socks in the shoes with neo overshoes. glad I have a pair of MW81s on the way from CRC.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Dec 2012)

Only did 5 miles this morning, thinking it was going to be icy. It wasn't, so hopefully full 15 miles tonight


----------



## martint235 (12 Dec 2012)

Now that was cold!! I can't stand freezing fog, it seeps straight into my bones!! If this keeps up, I'm going to have to dig my longs out of the wardrobe.


----------



## Drago (12 Dec 2012)

Gonna drive today. I was looking forward to challenging the weather but I was squatting 660lbs last night and my legs ache just ever so slightly.


----------



## Christopher (12 Dec 2012)

Icy this am but no falls. Managed to smash my work ID card and swipe card though, will have to crawl to get new ones.
Last night I did an Afterworker Ride down to Chorley to see if a certain pub had closed - it had. Shame. The landlord was a bit of a right-winger though, the pic of the pub on Google Streetview shows it covered in UKIP signs . Idid have a few pints in there once but it didn't have a nice atmosphere but it is a shame to see it derelict. On the way back my main front light completely died, I was riding along for a bit ignorant that I had no front light anymore. I had a backup light so used that. Charged main light last night but it is still dead, think I have ruined the NiCad powerpack by forgetting about it and leaving it on charge for 16 hours rather than 8. No big deal but I find soldering replacement powerpacks a bit of a challenge.


----------



## ACW (12 Dec 2012)

Monday brakes didn’t work because frozen water in the cables, Tuesday front mech didn’t work because frozen water in the cables, this morning brakes came on but wouldn’t go off because frozen water in the callipers.
Happy days


----------



## 400bhp (12 Dec 2012)

Nice commute in again - car generally drivers giving me plenty of space and waiting. Roads not too slippy.

Did have a merc sprinter van look like he was gonna left hook me (was signalling as he was going past me for a turning 15 yds ahead) but he stopped in the middle of the road as i pootled past.


----------



## Twizit (12 Dec 2012)

subaqua said:


> glad I have a pair of MW81s on the way from CRC.


 
Best investment I made this autumn. Feet just about still toasty after an hour commute this morning. Garmin reckoned a new record low of -7.1 degrees this morning - I'm a bit dubious as to whether it was quite that cold but it wasn't far off


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (12 Dec 2012)

Expected it to be worse than yesterday this morning, but it wasn't, just a few frozen puddles on the side streets, main roads were fine. My legs are deffinately starting to feel the extra effort required now on the bso and ice spikers I'll have thighs like forsterman at this rate! But its not supposed to get above freezing today according to the weather report I just heard.


----------



## fossyant (12 Dec 2012)

Foggy, not quite as cold. Took some pics on my lads 'waterproof camera' but can't upload them till I get home. Transpennine drying out (freezing over) so it's not been quite as muddy. Have the lovely task of cycling into the city centre on studded off road tyres later, then back home in rush hour on the same !


----------



## BSRU (12 Dec 2012)

-5.5 when I left this morning, must be getting used to winter commuting, my third winter and wearing much less than previous two winters.


----------



## Hawk (12 Dec 2012)

HGV in left hand lane at lights. I'm turning right so pull up next to it in right-hand lane. The left lane can be used for going either left (99% of vehicles) or right (someone occasionally does that). I decide to edge about 1m over the stop line, still well clear of cross traffic, to make eye contact. I do so, HGV also crosses the line, rolls down window and has a chat with me

"You picked a cold day to cycle in!"

.... Guess he saw me then


----------



## GrasB (12 Dec 2012)

Everyone winging about it being cold, I was toasty warm & was only wearing compression base layer, Thermal skin suit,wind proof base layer, light weight wind proof 3/4 longs, ultra light weight summer jersey & windproof jacket. Silk liner gloves & lobster claw gloves. Winter boots with fleeced Lycra overshoes...


----------



## clarion (12 Dec 2012)

Snow?! 

I was lucky enough to avoid that, though it was icy on the way in. I might revisit the idea of fitting the winter tyres.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Dec 2012)

BSRU said:


> -5.5 when I left this morning, must be getting used to winter commuting, my third winter and wearing much less than previous two winters.


 

Yup the same temperature in downtown Orpington this morning.
But surprised to see less frost on the roads then yesterday.
Double buff system was in full effect this morning.
But still got that freezing burning just above the eyes when bombing downhill.
Lovely sunny this morning too.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Dec 2012)

First proper commute this week 18.2 miles home and loved it. Seemed to be a lot warmer tonight than this morning, broke 300 miles as well, only another 100 to do before next Friday, fingers crossed.


----------



## Twilkes (12 Dec 2012)

In this brisk weather, those with a beard will find a brief lick around the reachable area provides bracing refreshment, somewhat approaching the experience of a Slush Puppie. May not be suitable for those wearing lipstick due to the mode of delivery, although one would imagine that the Venn diagram intersection of beard, lipstick and cyclist is mercifully small.

Is anyone else in Glasgow still wearing shorts? I have shorts, a polyester top and a thin waterproof, no scarf/mask or hat, and after the first few minutes the only things that stay cold are fingers and toes.


----------



## 400bhp (12 Dec 2012)

Feck me-what's going on. Driving has been exceptional in the last 2 days?


----------



## GrasB (12 Dec 2012)

400bhp said:


> Feck me-what's going on. Driving has been exceptional in the last 2 days?


Around here it's been extremely timid which is actually bad driving because you can't work out what people are trying to do, especially when they don't take their priority.


----------



## 400bhp (12 Dec 2012)

Agree about timid driving, but not here, it's been wait for safe places to overtake, move to the left/right to let me filter etc.

It's unnerving.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (13 Dec 2012)

Fixie found to have broken spoke,back wheel in a mess,well buckled.Brakes isolated on the rear but it seems like im climbing a mountain on that thing.Looks like I will be using the Audax tomorrow as I have no spare wheels or spokes for the fixie.Dawes Audax last commute was 10 April 2011.Also will need to check the fixie over for other problems.I will see how I cope on the Audax tomorrow,whether I can actually work out whether I am the problem.Six commutes to go plus a hospital appointment on the 19th for a chest scan.Well out of breath tonight.Im worried.

Commute back tonight was awful,all the idiots were out,looks like the good driving since the program has worn off.197 of 197 commutes done on the fixie this year,six to go.


----------



## Vikeonabike (13 Dec 2012)

Awsome midnight commute home.
No wind
Clear starlit skies
Deer and an Owl for company
No traffic 
First Frozen Beard of the winter


----------



## subaqua (13 Dec 2012)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> Fixie found to have broken spoke,back wheel in a mess,well buckled.Brakes isolated on the rear but it seems like im climbing a mountain on that thing.Looks like I will be using the Audax tomorrow as I have no spare wheels or spokes for the fixie.Dawes Audax last commute was 10 April 2011.Also will need to check the fixie over for other problems.I will see how I cope on the Audax tomorrow,whether I can actually work out whether I am the problem.Six commutes to go plus a hospital appointment on the 19th for a chest scan.Well out of breath tonight.Im worried.
> 
> Commute back tonight was awful,all the idiots were out,*looks like the good driving since the program has worn off.*197 of 197 commutes done on the fixie this year,six to go.


 
yeah the mile end road was a nightmare this morning, tosspot in a sharan trying to pass me in a gap that wasn't big enough for a scooter . caught him up a few miles down the road when he got stuck at all the lights near aldgate ha ha ha


----------



## martint235 (13 Dec 2012)

Another nice ride in. Unfortunately today is probably my last commute by bike until after Xmas. Out and about around the country next week so on the train (I did offer to cycle to Sheffield but the powers that be said no!)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Dec 2012)

Cold and frosty again this morning, so stuck to the main roads and only did juts over six miles, hopefully should warm up later so can do the proper ride home, roll on the delivery of my winter tyres.


----------



## 400bhp (13 Dec 2012)

Nearly witnessed a rlj get squashed this morning. Made me pretty angry with his "it's got nothing to do with you" phrase eeked out perhaps half a dozen times. He was either embarrased, shocked, too arrogant to see that it has everything to do with me as I would have witnessed a very serious RTA. I ended up telling him it was pr1cks like him that give us all a bad name.


----------



## BSRU (13 Dec 2012)

Very short commute in this morning, only 11km, due to needing to visit the vets very early this morning. The resulted in me leaving the house at the time I would normally be arriving at work.


----------



## Andrew_P (13 Dec 2012)

First time in ages that my hands got cold, normally they start off cold and warm up, not today though which was weird. Took it a bit easy which be why.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (13 Dec 2012)

subaqua said:


> yeah the mile end road was a nightmare this morning, tosspot in a sharan trying to pass me in a gap that wasn't big enough for a scooter . caught him up a few miles down the road when he got stuck at all the lights near aldgate ha ha ha


 
Had a lot of that again.Firking good racing beemer driver at Stratford last night as he went straight through a red and stopped at the second.Dumbass.


----------



## fossyant (13 Dec 2012)

In to the the City Centre this morning. Pretty cold. Colleague in Bike shelter asked - 'don't you ever put on a jacket' (looking at my cycling jersey) ? No, no need, this top is windproof and I've only got 1 other layer under it. It's a bit warm though when it gets over freezing. Also showed her my 'spikes' and explained I'm not a complete nutter - I do use the correct 'kit' to get me into work when the weather is bad.


----------



## GrasB (13 Dec 2012)

400bhp said:


> Agree about timid driving, but not here, it's been wait for safe places to overtake, move to the left/right to let me filter etc.
> 
> It's unnerving.


luck you!


----------



## Stromtrooper (13 Dec 2012)

Nice ride into work today did not feel the cold as the boiler at home has died and we are waiting on new parts so have been acclimatising to the weather. Even managed to pass some cars in the Dockyard though the new 20 mph strict enforcement policy probably helped


----------



## Matthew_T (13 Dec 2012)

I would like to thank the three guys on the prom today who I chased for about 5 miles (just above my usual average). There was a 15mph headwind and it was cold.
The guy infront of me knew I was behind him because I had my D-lock rattling like mad over the bumps. So he knew I was there (I wasnt on his wheel, I kept a good distance so he didnt feel intimidated). 

When we joined the road, I suspected that they were going to turn left at a junction which I use often so I decided to head straight on and try to beat them where the two roads joined. I was bombing it (safely) and noticed them down a side road. They were just pootling along taking a breather so it allowed me time to relax and catch my breathe.

It bumped up my average though. I would have been going much slower if they hadnt been there.


----------



## Sandra6 (13 Dec 2012)

My first early start - well before 9am anyway - and no frost. Yay!! 
Lots of lovely, patient motorists on the way to work. Transit van no1 didn't even attempt to overtake me on the hill, and waited until we were over the brow to give me a very wide pass.
Nobody in a rush on the RAB. Nice car behind me under the railway bridge held way back while I made my turn. 
Transit van no2 hung back to let me pass between the two almost double parked lorries, then wasn't in too much of a hurry to overtake after the corner. Car making a turn from the right waited for me so he didn't pull out right into me, transit van was going to the left and I was going right. 
Unfortunately numpty woman in her corsa came along right then to spoil everything by not looking and pulling into the side street where I was, on the wrong side of the road and right into my path. Fortunately I'd seen her coming and had hung back or it would've been a head on. She gave me one of those "why are you there?" looks and passed by.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Dec 2012)

16 miles home tonight, average speed of 14.3 mph but I struggled, was hard work tonight for some reason


----------



## potsy (13 Dec 2012)

Another icy-ish commute on the tpt, not sure if it was 'fossyant that passed me or not, blue jacket? and a bright bright light?
Did see @edwards80 again though, that's twice this week


----------



## Hacienda71 (13 Dec 2012)

potsy said:


> Another icy-ish commute on the tpt, not sure if it was 'fossyant that passed me or not, blue jacket? and a bright bright light?
> Did see @edwards80 again though, that's twice this week


 
Err, I think you should be posting in the Silly Strava thread, don't you?


----------



## Kookas (13 Dec 2012)

MisterStan said:


> I also got to do this today, usually don't see much traffic but had a big grin on my face as i whizzed past what must have been a mile of stationary/very slow moving traffic!



You musn't live in a big city then, this is just the daily grind for us Brummies. Main reason why I'll never take a bus to college of my own free will.

Have to say though, cycling through Solihull is like going through a city of ladies and gentlemen.. everyone is pretty chill down there.


----------



## AndyPeace (13 Dec 2012)

minus 6 this morning... Smiling all the way. Route covered in frost.. kept to steady speeds, but think I'm being over cautious. Enjoyed the wintery scenes, wish I'd had time to stop and take a few pics. I am seeing more cyclists out this winter than ever before... it can only be a good thing.


----------



## Twilkes (13 Dec 2012)

After last week's fireworks display, the Science Centre arranged for me to have a puncture to balance things out. In no rush so was fine, although it took me ten minutes to get my wheel back on, as the mech was in the way and I couldn't for the life of me figure out what was up with it - I'd kind of convinced myself that the springloaded part had done a 180 and was pointing backwards. Ended up turning the bike upside down as I just couldn't figure it out in the cold. (incidentally, finally got to use the monkey handwarmer my wife bought me for just these occasions: http://www.thepeasknees.co.uk/p2278...Monkey-Reusable-Hand-Warmer/product_info.html)

Was passed by dozens of teenage girls near the SECC trying to get a glimpse of what turned out to be the DJs from Radio Clyde 1 - the glamour of the west end indeed.


----------



## fossyant (13 Dec 2012)

potsy said:


> Another icy-ish commute on the tpt, not sure if it was 'fossyant that passed me or not, blue jacket? and a bright bright light?
> Did see @edwards80 again though, that's twice this week



What time, down near pars wood, 5 ish , someone else with two bright lights, thought it may have been you, you did say something. Blue top yes. I think it was lumens wars.... Heh heh. Did point them down.


----------



## potsy (13 Dec 2012)

fossyant said:


> What time, down near pars wood, 5 ish , someone else with two bright lights, thought it may have been you, you did say something. Blue top yes. I think it was lumens wars.... Heh heh. Did point them down.


Yeah, you numpty, blue jacket had me confused only ever seen you in red 
Mine was angled down too, good ain't they?


----------



## BSRU (13 Dec 2012)

Almost scalped a roadie, he saw me and decided to put some effort in, unfortunately for him it was too easy catching him even on my ice bike with studded tyres.
Shame I had to go a different way


----------



## fossyant (13 Dec 2012)

potsy said:


> Yeah, you numpty, blue jacket had me confused only ever seen you in red
> Mine was angled down too, good ain't they?


 
Yup - you had two bright lights - I had the T6 and Magicshine. The blue top is the one I use when it's really cold. PS the Triple T6 is at the post office - I'll collect it in the morning and test it tomorrow night. Watch out for aircraft landing in the wrong place.


----------



## potsy (13 Dec 2012)

fossyant said:


> Yup - you had two bright lights - I had the T6 and Magicshine. The blue top is the one I use when it's really cold. PS the Triple T6 is at the post office - I'll collect it in the morning and test it tomorrow night. Watch out for aircraft landing in the wrong place.


T6 and the Moon 500, great combination 
Thought the blue might have been some tarty colour coordination thing


----------



## TheJDog (13 Dec 2012)

Beebo said:


> Plus I forgot my pants so I need to nip out to M&S this morning to buy an emergency pair.



I just go commando when I forget mine


----------



## fossyant (13 Dec 2012)

potsy said:


> T6 and the Moon 500, great combination
> Thought the blue might have been some tarty colour coordination thing


 
It is, but still had the red lid  Blue MTB. The Moon is very similar on brightness, couldn't tell, then I was coming at you with a wide and spot T6.


----------



## bicyclos (13 Dec 2012)

I am liking these cold snap mornings which is tolerable better than getting wet. I can push harder on hills without boling over, great!


----------



## fossyant (13 Dec 2012)

Just to thread hog, which may be interesting - me/Potsy's 'unknown at the time encounter' - we do spot each other on the road.

We both use an off road path, and road route, and we 'bump into each other occasionally'.

Anyway I've been using an off road route, by the river, to get to and from work. It's the Trans Pennine, and can be a bit muddy, so on goes full guards (this year's addition) - the mud is like concrete though.

I see the odd cyclist and maybe one or two pedestrians. Say a cheery hello to dog walkers in the mornings, nevr any issues and all is good.

But at night:-

You go from trying to spot a pedestrian in pitch black, to a bike with a 'candle' on it, to what me and Potsy are running  - you can ride as fast as you can and see anything, so slow down, re-aim lights and pass - the ped's really appreciate it as you don't suddenly sprout upon them.

There are the odd folk that cycle in pitch dark with flashing bright lights, even two T6's on constant can't compensate.  I'm sure me and Potsy saw each other a fair distance out, as there was just 'light' coming out from the bikes (normally it' a little white glint), so we both aimed down as we'd seen each other, but the idiots that ride down there with no lights - sorry I've obliterated YOUR night vision, but get a light !

Peds appreciate the light from behind, I can pick them up early, but head on I can drop the lights to the floor straight away as soon as I spot the dark shadow.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (14 Dec 2012)

Used the Audax and success so obviously something is very wrong with the fixie.At work in the racks some cretin tried to nick my lights but didn't realise they were bolted on so the thief failed.So had to work when I got back at making my lights fast removeable and a few other alterations.Was aware there was a risk because some cretin nicked a back light off of the fixie earlier this week but I believe it was a third party and not another cyclist.The Audax was suddenly pressed into service yesterday after one and a half years without a commute,but it did a great job.

Ordered a set of two five spoke wheels for the fixie and will investigate the problem with it when I have some time off on Sunday.

We really have a country of cretins haven't we? I spied yet again someone had hilariously (not) turned a set of traffic light around the wrong way.FFS.That is apart from not being able to keep their thieving hands off of my property.Apologies if you are actually a well behaved human being and you don't actually overtake me with a millimetre to spare or bolt into that box of space at the traffic lights in front of me..


----------



## Jon2 (14 Dec 2012)

Hello!  First post in here, although it could be my last for a little while too. I have one month off commuting, being a student is great. Saw the chance you guys have to complain about the things that happen on the commute, so I had to join in. Been commuting for about a year and 3 months now, but this is the coldest it's been, and the first time I've really had to deal with ice. The roads are gritted from my doorstep (is there a smug smiley?) but the last two days it wasn't enough.

Had to use my "back up" lights today, as my proper relatively expensive (for the brightness) lights failed again, 3rd time now. The other light isn't really a back up light, I use it like a full beam on a car, but i had to use it on its own today, tilted down. 3x U2 makes for grumpy drivers and cyclists 

I'm a soft Southerner by the way, I commute to Canterbury, but I'm told that Canterbury was the coldest place in England Tuesday night, so we're not that soft.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (14 Dec 2012)

Jon2 said:


> Hello!  First post in here, although it could be my last for a little while too. I have one month off commuting, being a student is great. Saw the chance you guys have to complain about the things that happen on the commute, so I had to join in. Been commuting for about a year and 3 months now, but this is the coldest it's been, and the first time I've really had to deal with ice. The roads are gritted from my doorstep (is there a smug smiley?) but the last two days it wasn't enough.
> 
> Had to use my "back up" lights today, as my proper relatively expensive (for the brightness) lights failed again, 3rd time now. The other light isn't really a back up light, I use it like a full beam on a car, but i had to use it on its own today, tilted down. 3x U2 makes for grumpy drivers and cyclists
> 
> I'm a soft Southerner by the way, I commute to Canterbury, but I'm told that Canterbury was the coldest place in England Tuesday night, so we're not that soft.


 
Welcome Jon2,seem to remember I started cycle commuting when I was 17,no intranet then.I don't think the cars were as bad either.

We had crap lights then and Red Light jumping hadn't been invented.


----------



## Jon2 (14 Dec 2012)

A lot of cars have been nice to me this week actually, especially on the icy bits. It's thick ice and slushy in places, so it's obvious why I'm on the wrong side of the road. If car drivers are usually a few bad, lots of average and a few good, then this week most of those average ones have been good.


----------



## 400bhp (14 Dec 2012)

slowwww commute in this morning. Mostly because of a headwind and not feeling 100%.


----------



## thefollen (14 Dec 2012)

Really dark and dingy in London this morn. Traffic seemed different somehow.

Apart from that, pretty hungover and uneventful. Took it nice and easy. Reckon I'll hit this headwind on the way home!


----------



## fossyant (14 Dec 2012)

Back on the road today. Had a play with the 3xT6 unit - deffo off road light - ran it on 1/3rd power (1 T6 lit) and it was bright ! Still didn't stop an idiot pulling out on me when I was doing 30, tapped on his window and thanked him for his great driving ! Filtering in traffic, I noticed an impatient guy turning his car onto the pavement to drive along it, I was now infront so just stopped in the queue, turned round and he was driving with all 4 wheels down the pavement - shouted 'it's a f'ing pavement' at him - he just carried on


----------



## 400bhp (14 Dec 2012)

fossyant said:


> Back on the road today. Had a play with the 3xT6 unit - deffo off road light - ran it on 1/3rd power (1 T6 lit) and it was bright ! Still didn't stop an idiot pulling out on me when I was doing 30, tapped on his window and thanked him for his great driving ! Filtering in traffic, I noticed an impatient guy turning his car onto the pavement to drive along it, I was now infront so just stopped in the queue, turned round and he was driving with all 4 wheels down the pavement - shouted 'it's a f'ing pavement' at him - he just carried on


 
 Where was that (pavement driving) on your commute?

Must keep an eye out for cars on the TPT


----------



## fossyant (14 Dec 2012)

400bhp said:


> Where was that (pavement driving) on your commute?
> 
> Must keep an eye out for cars on the TPT


 
Manchester Road, Junction with A34. Bonkers.

Cars on the TPT - hmmm it's other cyclists (not naming names Potsy) getting in my way !


----------



## BSRU (14 Dec 2012)

Back on my main commuter this morning, good to have a selection of gears again and so much pleasure being able to ride at normal speed.
Although it was fun riding the ice bike with no ability to change the rear gear, certainly a good workout for my legs.


----------



## Graham (14 Dec 2012)

fossyant said:


> Just to thread hog, which may be interesting - *me/Potsy's 'unknown at the time encounter' - we do spot each other on the road.*
> 
> *We both use an off road path*, and road route, and *we 'bump into each other occasionally'*.
> 
> ...


 
Bro'mance flourishes in South Manchester.....


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (14 Dec 2012)

BSRU said:


> Back on my main commuter this morning, good to have a selection of gears again and so much pleasure being able to ride at normal speed.
> Although it was fun riding the ice bike with no ability to change the rear gear, certainly a good workout for my legs.



I feel your pain, but I decided to take the ice bike to finish off the week of commuting on it. My legs are deffinately feeling it today though!


----------



## Christopher (14 Dec 2012)

Overslept this AM, but a good commute all the same. Blew snot over the windows of an illegally-parked Mercedes SUV, mocked a Dazzle Dan cyclist (it was past 9AM!) so two good things. Still ice around. Only bad thing was seeing a dead cat at the side of the M6 J29 roundabout. It had a collar around its neck, obviously someone's pet. Sad.


----------



## BSRU (14 Dec 2012)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> I feel your pain, but I decided to take the ice bike to finish off the week of commuting on it. My legs are deffinately feeling it today though!


Pain as if I had cycled twice as far on my usual bike, still just means I sit down and try spin the pain away.


----------



## potsy (14 Dec 2012)

My legs are aching more than usual after 6 days of ice bike commuting, took the Tricross today as it looked like warming up a bit, and I needed the extra carrying capacity to bring some goodies home from work 
6kg of panier makes a difference doesn't it?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Dec 2012)

Only 5.6 miles this morning, but averaging moving speed was over 16 mph. Christmas do tonight and chucking it down so not sure if I will be doing 15 miles tonight


----------



## MoG (14 Dec 2012)

Graham said:


> Bro'mance flourishes in South Manchester.....


Sorry, I must have missed what lights you use. Pray tell. Thanks

Edited to note - question was aimed at Fossyant !


----------



## BSRU (14 Dec 2012)

Glad I was on two wheels commuting home tonight, dark, heavy rain, rush hour, Christmas traffic all mixed in with some accidents so cars were moving very very slowly in all directions.
Thankfully with some prudent filtering and thoughtful drivers moving over to give me space meant progress was made slowly.


----------



## Hip Priest (14 Dec 2012)

Tonight's commute home was the wettest of all time. Also, I overtook a runner on a shared path and he shouted something at me, which sounded like 'Dick!'. So I said 'What?' and he said "Sorry, I thought you were my friend Nick!"


----------



## Stromtrooper (14 Dec 2012)

Looked out the window at the plume from the local incinerator bent 90' and streaming rather fast so whipped out and rode the motorbike to work. Felt guilty passing my usual commute cyclists on the way in but oh so glad on the way home as I passed the soggy lot battling into strong headwind and heavy rain.
Felt guilty but warm and dry


----------



## fossyant (14 Dec 2012)

Grim ride into Manchester in hissing rain, got changed, went to a quick meeting, got changed again and back out in it. Horrible ride home, loads of traffic, slow progress head, wind and driving rain. Bike now oiled and cleaned off.


----------



## 400bhp (14 Dec 2012)

Comedy moment on the way home, coming along a pretty much disused unlit road that runns alongside the canal. Bloke in front, him in the middle, dog 10 ft past on his left. I go past between him and the dog-he shouts stop. I said "no I'm not doing". Then felt something tighten around my legs...

He had one of them bleedin stretchy leads. Ended up embalmed in the bloody thing


----------



## bicyclos (14 Dec 2012)

Hit the deck this morning 7.00am on sheet ice on the way to work. Horrible freezing fog. First time in over 12 yrs have I ever fallen off. Left leg bruised and cut, right knee hurts and right shoulder sore. I went down heavy with a bang and made me very sullen for most of the morning. Got a lift home from work tonight as I was in pain with my right ankle and knee. In tomorrow (sat) for pre stocktake so i will ride home on the bike after I have finished. Im OK though and my bottom lip has shrunk back to where it should be!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Dec 2012)

Managed to do just under 16 miles tonight. Cannot believe how wet I got, I am sure I couldn't have got any wetter if I had jumped in the canal. Only 50 miles to go to hit my target by next Friday.


----------



## Arfcollins (14 Dec 2012)

Today I chickened out. Having happily cycled in minus 5 earlier in the week, I looked out this morning at the horizontal rain and went back upstairs to change into my driving clothes.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (15 Dec 2012)

Not too bad,had to change my light formation due to some tea-leaf but it seemed quite effective last night.Two hundreth commute today (of this year) and third on the Audax.Visited Evans on the way in yesterday and bought a rear brake caliper proper bull horn handlebars for the Audax.Also some rear lights.Some tea leaf had already whipped one off of me this week.New wheels for fixie may arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Sandra6 (15 Dec 2012)

bicyclos said:


> Hit the deck this morning 7.00am on sheet ice on the way to work. Horrible freezing fog. First time in over 12 yrs have I ever fallen off. Left leg bruised and cut, right knee hurts and right shoulder sore. I went down heavy with a bang and made me very sullen for most of the morning. Got a lift home from work tonight as I was in pain with my right ankle and knee. In tomorrow (sat) for pre stocktake so i will ride home on the bike after I have finished. Im OK though and my bottom lip has shrunk back to where it should be!


 
Ouch! Hope that's your only off this winter.


----------



## J.Primus (17 Dec 2012)

I saw a bloke commuting in an a fully carbon single speed velodrome bike today, he'd fitted a brake to the back wheel so he could stop. Surely that would get destroyed on London's roads in a couple of weeks!?


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (17 Dec 2012)

Sandra6 said:


> Ouch! Hope that's your only off this winter.


 
12 years is a good run and I thought I was doing well.Ice is unpredictable also.


----------



## GrasB (17 Dec 2012)

Boring commute today, averaged 47.9 mph it to work... that should tell you all you need to know


----------



## fossyant (17 Dec 2012)

GrasB said:


> Boring commute today, averaged 47.9 mph it to work... that should tell you all you need to know


 
 

Tonight is going to be wet, very wet.


----------



## potsy (17 Dec 2012)

Saw a lady using a white light at the rear last night, thought there was an oncoming bike in the cycle lane for a minute 
3 more commutes 'til Christmas


----------



## Stromtrooper (17 Dec 2012)

Not a bad ride into work weather wise and it looks like I have a tail wind on the way home  Just wish my sinus cold would shift as its making it hard work. Only benefit is that the wife said I could treat myself to a turbo trainer after Chrimbo so I can get fitter without getting wet/ run over/ fall off on ice


----------



## Matthew_T (17 Dec 2012)

I had a bit of a slip on a manhole cover when turning into my estate. I have just cycled around some oil which I think might have added something.
I didnt fall off but it was the first slip when turning I have had this winter (plenty of wheel spins when going uphill over wet leaves though).


----------



## subaqua (17 Dec 2012)

potsy said:


> Saw a lady using a white light at the rear last night, thought there was an oncoming bike in the cycle lane for a minute
> 3 more commutes 'til Christmas


 
3 more commutes here too. one home this evening and then in and home tomorrow . Weds Thurs Fri are all ending in pubs and whilst i have no sense of responsibilty i know not to ride when i can hardly stand


----------



## Sandra6 (17 Dec 2012)

Grrr @ motorists who insist on driving onto a RAB even when they can't drive all the way over because of stationary traffic and so block your path completely!!! Why would they do that???!!! I nipped out between two cars - not the wisest move I know, but I didn't have all day to sit in the rain waiting. Really seemed to annoy the van driver who I knew hadn't seen me, hence me going so slowly, but hey ho. 
Had a nice bit of banter with another cyclist on the same RAB coming home, he took a chance and snuck round the side of the car that stopped (only just!) to let me by and sort of cut me up so I said "oh, cheeky!" and he gave me a grin and said sorry. 
I asked how gutted he was going to be if I burned him on the hill? And promptly overtook him -amazing myself as I was on the apollo!! He admitted to being unfit, then gave it licks so he could overtake me on the downhill, but I don't like to pedal when I don't have to. I didn't quite catch him as we both went onto the cycle path and over the bridge so I said I'd let him have it this time and got a "laters" in return.


----------



## 400bhp (17 Dec 2012)

fossyant said:


> Tonight is going to be wet, very wet.


 
Ohh yess.

Pish wet through-stuff drying out on various radiators throughout the house.


----------



## potsy (17 Dec 2012)

400bhp said:


> Ohh yess.
> 
> Pish wet through-stuff drying out on various radiators throughout the house.


I'm just about to go, hoping it stays dry


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Dec 2012)

16.9 miles this morning at average moving speed of 15.6mph. Fastest average speed I have done on a ride over 10 miles. Even my total average speed was over 15mph


----------



## Nocode (18 Dec 2012)

On my commute home last night, I pulled-up at a set of lights down Lewisham High Street and heard some guy shout at me through his car window. I immediately started to think "Oh gawd, what have I done now?" but the guy not only commented on how fast I had been going down the last stretch of road (in a positive way - as he was checking out my bike) but he then started asking how far I commuted - when I told him it was 15 miles each way he had nothing but praise! He said how he used to cycle to work many years ago but doesn't any longer etc. I was quite amazed to have a car driver praising me, a mere cyclist - I was quite astounded and wasn't expecting that


----------



## BSRU (18 Dec 2012)

Having the highest regard for British HGV drivers I was sadly disappointed to see a HGV driver negotiating a junction with a mobile phone clamped to his right ear ,


----------



## 400bhp (18 Dec 2012)

Not having a good day - garmin got water in it last night and has stopped working. Cue a return to Garmin in exchange for a new one.


----------



## defy-one (18 Dec 2012)

I did when the lcd screen leaked internally. Ring them and they will send you an email with a ticket number.
Scan receipt and wait 72 hours for another group to process and generate a PMR.
Then post it off ... whole process took about 10 days


----------



## jim55 (18 Dec 2012)

chest infection here ,no bike for me tdy ,iv got an appt for the docs ,im wheezing like albert steptoe on 60 woodbine a day


----------



## 400bhp (18 Dec 2012)

defy-one said:


> I did when the lcd screen leaked internally. Ring them and they will send you an email with a ticket number.
> Scan receipt and wait 72 hours for another group to process and generate a PMR.
> Then post it off ... whole process took about 10 days


 
Already done (simple phone call to get an RMA number) and posted.


----------



## fossyant (18 Dec 2012)

400bhp said:


> Already done (simple phone call to get an RMA number) and posted.


 
That's the recent one you had replaced ? Argh.


----------



## 400bhp (18 Dec 2012)

fossyant said:


> That's the recent one you had replaced ? Argh.


 
Yup-luckily still within 90 days warranty.

I should have sent it back a week or so after I received it. It got a little bit of water in it after a wet ride (screen went misty) but worked fine. I never had any issues with my initial unit.


----------



## thefollen (18 Dec 2012)

No cycling today due to Christmas Drinks tonight, and will be the same for tomorrow and Thurs! Oh dear, 1 x hat trick of gargantuan work hangovers please.

Took the tube this morn, it's so bloody boring... you just... stand there.


----------



## subaqua (18 Dec 2012)

thefollen said:


> No cycling today due to Christmas Drinks tonight, and will be the same for tomorrow and Thurs! Oh dear, 1 x hat trick of gargantuan work hangovers please.
> 
> Took the tube this morn, it's so bloody boring... you just... stand there.


 thats the fate that befalls me from tomorrow 

not a tale from a comute but one i remembered from yesterday.

a driver from http://www.mobilecycleservice.co.uk/ going down tooley street drinking a coffee, changing gear and "holding" the wheel ( that requires 1 more hand than humans generally posess) , overtaking cyclists where there are signs saying "Narrow lanes Drivers do not overtake cyclists" you would think that somebody involved in cycles would drive sensibly when near them


----------



## fossyant (18 Dec 2012)

Longer route this morning, now't to report. Had a chat 'again' with the guy I helped out with his court case - he's still driving rather than cycling


----------



## Andrew_P (18 Dec 2012)

Well that is that sorted having had cars parked in the cycle lane near Merstham Station on the A23 for as far back as I can remember and having created a dangerous pinch point with new yellow lines, they have now moved the cycle lane right in to the door zone of these parked cars. First time this morning and got beeped at, I assume for not being in the cycle lane, done hundred of the same passes same postion and no aggro..


----------



## gaz (18 Dec 2012)

LOCO said:


> Well that is that sorted having had cars parked in the cycle lane near Merstham Station on the A23 for as far back as I can remember and having created a dangerous pinch point with new yellow lines, they have now moved the cycle lane right in to the door zone of these parked cars. First time this morning and got beeped at, I assume for not being in the cycle lane, done hundred of the same passes same postion and no aggro..
> 
> View attachment 16419


Aaaaah great. note to self, don't ride down there for a while.


----------



## gaz (18 Dec 2012)

Chainring bolts (yes all of them) where loose this morning. Quick fix I just tightened them up with my multitool. Obviously this didn't hold and when I got to work they were loose again. Guess I will have to dig out that strange 3 prong tool in the shed.
Note to self, replace the bolts so that both sides use hex keys.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Dec 2012)

That was hard work. 15.1 miles at 14.1mph - back tyre fairly flat due to earlier puncture and broken pump. Now fully pumped up again. It's amazing the difference tyre pressure makes, I worked a lot harder tonight to go slower and not as far as this mornings commute. Only 6.30 miles to hit target, shall hopefully do that tomorrow morning.


----------



## Sandra6 (18 Dec 2012)

Had my first "shouty" episode in quite a while. 
Silly woman pulled out of a side street despite the fact I was already right in front of her. I yelled, her husband looked at me in surprise, and she concentrated on the road as she kept going far too close to me. 
Haven't had an incident there for ages, and me in my hi-vis too. Pah!


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (18 Dec 2012)

As I was cycling into work this moring the 31 bus going in the opposite direction flashed me and the driver gave me a cheery wave. I've been using the 31 on a semi-regular basis for a few years now and so know a few of the drivers well enouth to have a quick idle chat with them when time permits.

The fact that the bus driver recognised me out on my bike and went to the effort of getting my attention so he could wave hello really made my commute a cheerful one.


----------



## MisterStan (19 Dec 2012)

Due to work commitments involving jetting off to visit our European neighbours and a jaunt down to Celtic Manor for a Gala dinner, this was my first cycle commute in two weeks! I had been dreading it a bit, but it was a good chance to blow away the cobwebs. Drivers all well behaved on my route, so nothing else to report.


----------



## fossyant (19 Dec 2012)

Nothing to report, slightly damp, relatively mild, problem free run. Only the short route as I set off late.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Dec 2012)

Used a friend's van because I think I have a chest infection :-(


----------



## mrmacmusic (19 Dec 2012)

I think that will probably be the last enjoyable commute of 2012 for me – no rain, not particularly cold and no close passes, but the wind was starting to pick up and it's promising to be blustery for the ride home, with heavy rain and very strong winds forecast for tomorrow.....


----------



## MisterStan (19 Dec 2012)

mrmacmusic said:


> it's promising to be blustery for the ride home, with heavy rain and very strong winds forecast for tomorrow.....


Current forecast is a tailwind home for me!


----------



## mrmacmusic (19 Dec 2012)

MisterStan said:


> Current forecast is a tailwind home for me!


A tailwind... what's that?!


----------



## ianrauk (19 Dec 2012)

Nearly got knocked off by a motorcycling tosser today.

Myself and another cyclist waiting at the lights side by side.
Lights turn green and away we go. Next thing I hear is the roar of a motorbike and he passes within inches of me very fast. Damn near had me off the bike I was so surprised.

Other cyclists was shocked at what he saw.
Caught up with me and said what an peanut he was for doing that.

I thought I could catch him up at the next lights but they were in the motorcyclists favour and he disappeared.

So to the tosser on a big yellow motorbike on the A21 this morning.
One day I hope you get what is coming to you.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Dec 2012)

[QUOTE 2211056, member: 1314"]I was the only *really cool* cyclist at the reds at The Cut this morning.[/quote]

ftfy


----------



## MisterStan (19 Dec 2012)

mrmacmusic said:


> A tailwind... what's that?!


Some mythical thing that's found in the same place as flying pigs, unicorns and white van men that can drive properly.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Dec 2012)

15 miles this morning, biking along, struggling against the headwind, hit my turning point and think now for some speed, to only hit the real headwind! Still managed 14.95mph, so with rounding that us two days running the run in has been 15mph. Must clean and lube chain tonight, didn't sound healthy this morning.


----------



## Scruffmonster (19 Dec 2012)

I rode the hybrid for a change and on the run down into New Cross discovered that my (hydraulic disc) brake has given up working. I don't know if it's brake fade, or whether it's broken, but the return trip this evening is going to be fun. It slows me down a little, but my stopping distance from 20mph would be devastatingly long.


----------



## helston90 (19 Dec 2012)

Got very wet this morning- got my leg warmers, coat and gloves drying near a radiator in the vein hope of being half done by home time. Also need to get some sort of overshoe in January sales.


----------



## dave r (19 Dec 2012)

My last commute for this year and it was just routine.


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Dec 2012)

Only thing to report is that I am loving my new Moon lights!


----------



## ianrauk (19 Dec 2012)

LOCO said:


> Only thing to report is that I am loving my new Moon lights!


 

Got a pic?


----------



## Matthew_T (19 Dec 2012)

LOCO said:


> Only thing to report is that I am loving my new Moon lights!


I hope you dont have as many as a Youtube user. 7 on the front and 14 on the rear. 6 Moon lights on the front and 4 on the rear is too much.


----------



## Nocode (19 Dec 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I hope you dont have as many as a Youtube user. 7 on the front and 14 on the rear. 6 Moon lights on the front and 4 on the rear is too much.


Not to mention expensive!


----------



## Matthew_T (19 Dec 2012)

Nocode said:


> Not to mention expensive!


I havent had a look at the price for all of them but they are around £20/£40 each.

Almost as bad as the Traffic Droid who has 5 GoPro's at £250 each.

I am all for spending money on what you need but sometimes people loose themselves online.


----------



## fossyant (19 Dec 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I hope you dont have as many as a Youtube user. 7 on the front and 14 on the rear.


 
Flip, that's even more than I have


----------



## Matthew_T (19 Dec 2012)

> Front lights on today:
> 1 x Hope R4 -- Lowest Power Setting, Handlebar Mounted
> 2 x Moon XP 500s -- Lowest Power Setting, Handlebar Extender Mounted
> 2 x Moon Mask -- Strobe Setting, Handlebar Extender Mounted
> ...


Total cost around £600.


----------



## Nocode (19 Dec 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Total cost around £600.


Ouch, that's retina-burning-tastic 

I'm quite happy with my 2 x Moon XP300's (Front) and 1 x Moon Shield (Rear).


----------



## Matthew_T (19 Dec 2012)

Nocode said:


> I'm quite happy with my 2 x Moon XP300's (Front) and 1 x Moon Shield (Rear).


I'm happy with my 1x Cree T6 and 1x Cateye EL340 on front and 1x Cateye TL610 and 1x Smart 3 LED on the rear.

I have loads of reflectives on as well.


----------



## Stromtrooper (19 Dec 2012)

Cheated today and took the motorcycle in. Glad I did - spent most of the day in the wind and rain fuelling the ship I am working on so was glad to let the motorbike take the strain. Even smuggler as I passed my mate who was struggling into the headwind. Normally I get a headwind on the way in and a tailwind home but not today.


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Got a pic?


I have gone from Mid low to mid range Cateyes' to the Moon Meteor Set
http://road.cc/content/review/71583-moon-meteor-front-light

The only dissapointment is like most light makers they do not know that lights MUST be mounted UNDER the handlebars, so a bit of faff turning on if you are riding


----------



## Nocode (19 Dec 2012)

LOCO said:


> The only dissapointment is like most light makers they do not know that lights MUST be mounted UNDER the handlebars, so a bit of faff turning on if you are riding


 
Excuse the stupid question, but why?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Dec 2012)

Another bleeding puncture, none for months and months and then two in two days. I had one of those slime inner tubes and when I got the puncture it quickly filled and I could ride home without fixing it. Got covered in slime and had to retire the tyre, lucky I bought a spare last night!


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Dec 2012)

Nocode said:


> Excuse the stupid question, but why?


Form over function


----------



## potsy (19 Dec 2012)

LOCO said:


> Form over function


----------



## mark st1 (19 Dec 2012)

Ive had my first near miss sadly no helmet cam to bore everyone with and to get everyone arguing. Pulled out on to a roundabout a woman who i swear was looking at me just started pulling out on. She obviously saw me eventually and stamped on the breaks. She put her hand up to say sorry i put my hand up back smiled and accepted her apology. Am i know officially in the club or shall i make a thread about it


----------



## ianrauk (19 Dec 2012)

LOCO said:


> I have gone from Mid low to mid range Cateyes' to the Moon Meteor Set
> http://road.cc/content/review/71583-moon-meteor-front-light
> 
> The only dissapointment is like most light makers they do not know that lights MUST be mounted UNDER the handlebars, so a bit of faff turning on if you are riding
> ...


 
Nice.
yup both my Hope Vision 1's are slung underneath.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (19 Dec 2012)

From doing a chore / ride yesterday with pennine Paul. After we'd had a pint and I was riding home, a car was beeping me incessantly down a hill about a mile long. In the end I lost my rag and starting flashing the v's and shouting fark off.....only to notice it was the mrs winding me up.....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Dec 2012)

LOCO said:


> I have gone from Mid low to mid range Cateyes' to the Moon Meteor Set
> http://road.cc/content/review/71583-moon-meteor-front-light
> 
> The only dissapointment is like most light makers they do not know that lights MUST be mounted UNDER the handlebars, so a bit of faff turning on if you are riding


 
I've not thought about this before, but my mounts can go "upside down" (or the right way up?) so I might mount my lights under the handle bars, not sure if the cables will get in the way of the beam though.


----------



## Beebo (19 Dec 2012)

Cold
Wet
Head wind.
That is all!


----------



## ianrauk (19 Dec 2012)

Cold
Wet
Head wind
That is all!!


----------



## Nocode (19 Dec 2012)

Beebo said:


> Cold
> Wet
> Head wind.
> That is all!


Yep, but by gosh wasn't it invigorating! After being sat at a desk all day it made me feel like a real man


----------



## ianrauk (19 Dec 2012)

Nocode said:


> Yep, but by gosh wasn't it invigorating! After being sat at a desk all day it made me feel like a real man


 

Lol, yes alright mate


----------



## fossyant (19 Dec 2012)

Roads were mental, very busy, took my time filtering, or waiting in traffic


----------



## MisterStan (19 Dec 2012)

Tailwind ALL the way home. That is all.


----------



## gaz (19 Dec 2012)

Wet, windy and wild.


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Dec 2012)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I've not thought about this before, but my mounts can go "upside down" (or the right way up?) so I might mount my lights under the handle bars, not sure if the cables will get in the way of the beam though.


Think they are designed for on top but what with the Garmin on the stem it just feel cluttered, I just prefer them underneath, I only had the inspiration from a post of someones bike on here


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Dec 2012)

SE wind tonight so tail and cross, I made a big mistake only had scrambled eggs and a coffee all day, then popped two Sudafed strongs 30 mins before I left by 8 miles I was getting the shakes really weird. Hoping lack of carbs and the Sudafed was the cause. I even thought about stopping but thought I might not get going again lol. Blimey just Googled it, won't do that again.


----------



## potsy (19 Dec 2012)

[QUOTE 2212104, member: 1314"]Last commute today. Finished the year as I started - cycling in the dark cold and wet. Roads absolutely mental.[/quote]


ianrauk said:


> Cold
> Wet
> Head wind
> That is all!!





fossyant said:


> Roads were mental, very busy, took my time filtering, or waiting in traffic





gaz said:


> Wet, windy and wild.


Really got me in the mood for going now


----------



## potsy (20 Dec 2012)

Did it.
Windy and wet, but that's me done for 2012 

1 ninja car driver
2 ninja cyclists
lots of well behaved motorists which was good as some of the primary+ positions I had to take due to the very large puddles on the roads were interesting 

Good luck to those that are venturing out this morning


----------



## mangid (20 Dec 2012)

Adventurous here in Cambridge. The road into Toft often floods, and so it was today, bit hard to see in the dark, so got a way in before wimping out. Going back towards Bourn the road was also flooded with a bus stopped the other side. So back thru Kingston, and then on thru Bourn. Some portions of road still completely under water, but negotiable. The water is nice and warm when you go thru, but then it gets cold. Then it was grovel into the wind for half an hour. Much water in the water proof gloves.


----------



## mangid (20 Dec 2012)

And rear rim is making a lovely sound, has water in it, how do I get that out ...


----------



## 400bhp (20 Dec 2012)

Orrible weather this morning.

I'm just hoping that I have a tailwind this evening.


----------



## 400bhp (20 Dec 2012)

LOCO said:


> Form over function


 
I read Nocode's question as to why there is a requirement to mount lights UNDER the handlebars?

That's news to me.


----------



## Leaway2 (20 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Same here.
> One of the first things I do in a morning is check the tyres.


 
(Just reading old posts, been away for 2 weeks)

So do I. I even divert and walk by the bike park at work to "press" if I'm out and about.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Dec 2012)

Very Very wet - even the cycle path on the old railway line was flooding.

Very Very winding - though luckily most of it behind me - not looking forward to tonight

Was raining so was obviously warm

Two near misses, both with cyclists who think it is a good idea to ride on unlit cycle paths in dark clothes and no lights

Two HGVs stopped for me today, one of them had the right of way as well which threw me as I had already stopped for him

Another 15 miles in the bag at over 15mph - though the route to work is generally down hill.


----------



## Beebo (20 Dec 2012)

I took the hybrid this morning for the first time in 6 months. I quite enjoyed the change, and a sthe weather was so bad it didnt affect my run in either.

Now will my kit be dry before the ride home tonight?


----------



## Andrew_P (20 Dec 2012)

400bhp said:


> I read Nocode's question as to why there is a requirement to mount lights UNDER the handlebars?
> 
> That's news to me.


 It was a joke.. along the lines of I think it looks a bit naff having them on top, plus less clutter.. Form over function was taking the piss out of myself.


----------



## Edwards80 (20 Dec 2012)

Knocked off by a car! Has to happen at some point I guess :S

Girl pulled out of a side road and broadsided me. Fortunately missed the oncoming traffic. She was pretty hysterical and was close to throwing up, feels odd being overly nice to someone who just drove into you. First aid training kicking in I guess 

Me + bike are fine, grazed elbow and the inevitable bruised hip. Her car actually came off worse, tore the front corner off her bumper.


----------



## 400bhp (20 Dec 2012)

LOCO said:


> It was a joke.. along the lines of I think it looks a bit naff having them on top, plus less clutter.. Form over function was taking the **** out of myself.


 
Ahhh


----------



## 400bhp (20 Dec 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> Knocked off by a car! Has to happen at some point I guess :S
> 
> Girl pulled out of a side road and broadsided me. Fortunately missed the oncoming traffic. She was pretty hysterical and was close to throwing up, feels odd being overly nice to someone who just drove into you. First aid training kicking in I guess
> 
> ...


 
Very very glad you're ok mate

Glad that it has clearly shook the driver up too.


----------



## MisterStan (20 Dec 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> Knocked off by a car! Has to happen at some point I guess :S
> 
> Girl pulled out of a side road and broadsided me. Fortunately missed the oncoming traffic. She was pretty hysterical and was close to throwing up, feels odd being overly nice to someone who just drove into you. First aid training kicking in I guess
> 
> ...


Christ! Hope you're OK! I'm guessing from the Ugg boots and the Ford Ka that she was probably a teenager who's just passed her test? Hopefully she's learnt a lesson....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Dec 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> Knocked off by a car! Has to happen at some point I guess :S
> 
> Girl pulled out of a side road and broadsided me. Fortunately missed the oncoming traffic. She was pretty hysterical and was close to throwing up, feels odd being overly nice to someone who just drove into you. First aid training kicking in I guess
> 
> Me + bike are fine, grazed elbow and the inevitable bruised hip. Her car actually came off worse, tore the front corner off her bumper.


 
Bit of an extreme way to get a girls number, glad you are okay.


----------



## fossyant (20 Dec 2012)

Blimey Edwards80. Glad you are OK. Really sh1tty time of year for cycling as folk are in too much of a rush. I've just survived 4 years 2 days since my off !

Drove today - CBA ! Bike's nice and clean and tucked up warm. Has issues with son not getting out of bed so was megga late !


----------



## Leaway2 (20 Dec 2012)

Very wet and head wind all the way. Road flooded up to the BB at one point (roaring gate lane). Cars were turning round.


----------



## Edwards80 (20 Dec 2012)

MisterStan said:


> Christ! Hope you're OK! I'm guessing from the Ugg boots and the Ford Ka that she was probably a teenager who's just passed her test? Hopefully she's learnt a lesson....


 
Aye she'd been driving for less than a month. Lucky for her that I doubt I'll need to make a claim, her insurance would be mad.

You're right too Fossy, she admitted she was in a rush to get to her next client (she was a care nurse I think). She didn't use it as an excuse though, she was properly shaken up and apologetic. Hoping she's a bit more cautious in future.

On a related note, the £12.99 bib tights they have on offer at decathlon at the moment stand up to punishment well*  Highly recommended.

*Data gathered during the non-scientific "slide down the road on your ass" test.


----------



## BSRU (20 Dec 2012)

Took it easier due to lots of standing water reducing the effectiveness of my brakes, maybe my n+1 will be a bike with disc brakes instead of rim brakes.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Dec 2012)

LOCO said:


> Think they are designed for on top but what with the Garmin on the stem it just feel cluttered, I just prefer them underneath, I only had the inspiration from a post of someones bike on here


 

Yup... look far better slung low


----------



## 400bhp (20 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Yup... look far better slung low
> View attachment 16478


 
I must do that too, although they do look like jowls


----------



## middleagecyclist (20 Dec 2012)

Taking primary thru a pinch point (series of pedestrian islands) doing 22 mph some feckin tw*t pushed alongside sounding his horn. Once he was passed I gave him a hand signal which is not part of the HC (I know I shouldn't) and he then slammed his anchors on in front of me, coming to a dead stop stop, before accelerating away in a squeal of tyres and testosterone. I really need to be more stoical, I really need to be more stoical, I really need to be....


----------



## Andrew_P (20 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Yup... look far better slung low
> View attachment 16478


Oh, it was your picture that inspired me to put them underneath! Although I keep my Garmin on the stem


----------



## ianrauk (20 Dec 2012)

LOCO said:


> Oh, it was your picture that inspired me to put them underneath! Although I keep my Garmin on the stem


 

I have also moved my Garmin to the stem.


----------



## Nocode (20 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Yup... look far better slung low
> View attachment 16478


 
Sorry, can't help but think it reminds me of:


----------



## Schneil (20 Dec 2012)

Nocode said:


> Sorry, can't help but think it reminds me of:


Nooo, take him away! He'll ask me if I want to write a letter. Bit like talkie toaster with toast


----------



## Nocode (20 Dec 2012)

Schneil said:


> Nooo, take him away! He'll ask me if I want to write a letter. Bit like talkie toaster with toast


Got to love Clippy!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Dec 2012)

Nocode said:


> Got to love Clippy!



Not even Clippy's mum loves Clippy.


----------



## PBB (20 Dec 2012)

Sorry to hear of your incident Edwards80, hope you're OK

My first day back on the bike for a week. Still have a heavy cold but decided to sink or swim. Swam fortunately, though feeling rough now, but still looking forward to trying our my new 1000lm front light on way home

The phrase "kid with new toy" springs to mind!


----------



## potsy (20 Dec 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> Knocked off by a car!
> View attachment 16477


Glad you're OK pal, where abouts did it happen?


----------



## potsy (20 Dec 2012)

LOCO said:


> Oh, it was your picture that inspired me to put them underneath! Although I keep my Garmin on the stem


Have tried mine underneath too when I was struggling for space on the bars, for som reason I always felt they weren't as visible to oncoming cars, probably just my ocd


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Dec 2012)

Very very VERY WET tonight. Cycle path completely flooded in two places. One I just detoured, second one I had to go through. Will have to do a different route tomorrow


----------



## fossyant (20 Dec 2012)

That was 'orrible. Left work early to get to a furniture store in Bolton, in the car. Took 90 minutes to do 20 miles, got there late, closed, another 60 minutes home. Argh


----------



## ianrauk (20 Dec 2012)

Another wet commute home. But not cold.
Took it nice and easy as it's the last commute for 2012.
Roll on 2013.


----------



## Andrew_P (20 Dec 2012)

I had to stop and take my skull cap off, if rucksack had been empty I would have shed my jacket and gloves was sweating my knackers off.


----------



## Matthew_T (20 Dec 2012)

VERY wet! Apart from that nothing to report. Had one woman beep me at a pinch point but that was it. Absolutely incident free! Must try harder...


----------



## dave r (20 Dec 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> Knocked off by a car! Has to happen at some point I guess :S
> 
> Girl pulled out of a side road and broadsided me. Fortunately missed the oncoming traffic. She was pretty hysterical and was close to throwing up, feels odd being overly nice to someone who just drove into you. First aid training kicking in I guess
> 
> ...


 
Glad your OK, the skirts on the KA, I wouldn't call them bumpers, are only soft plastic held on by plastic clips, just after I got mine I had to buy a bag of clips from amazon and properly secure the near side one, half the clips were missing and I had to keep reattaching it.


----------



## fossyant (20 Dec 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> VERY wet! Apart from that nothing to report. Had one woman beep me at a pinch point but that was it. Absolutely incident free! Must try harder...



Nice one. Commuting makes you hard core. Like it.. Keep at it young fella.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Dec 2012)

With all the fun of the flooding last night, I decided to come direct to work this morning, so only did just shy of 6 miles. Still had to detour as the river had flooded the cycle path in town


----------



## Leaway2 (21 Dec 2012)

After the last week of rain, today was great. I took the long way round through Hale Barns to avoid the flooded road I had to go through yesterday. Its lit all the way and the traffic was very light. The bike was humming along. I was wearing my CC top and I think it adds 2mph.
Excellent ride in that really lifted my spirits.


----------



## Beebo (21 Dec 2012)

Crap ride in today.
I was overtaken by a scooter, 30 seconds later I went round a bend and found the scooter had been wiped out by a car coming from a side road. The driver wasnt moving and was face down in the middle of the road. 3 people were road seeing to him so there was nothing I could add to the situation.
Then on Tower Bridge I managed to run over some metal, this got stuck between my mud guard and tyre and has shredded the rear tyre. Lucky I work not too far away so walked the rest and will inspect th damage at lunch time, think I need a new tyre.


----------



## Nocode (21 Dec 2012)

Beebo said:


> Crap ride in today.
> I was overtaken by a scooter, 30 seconds later I went round a bend and found the scooter had been wiped out by a car coming from a side road. The driver wasnt moving and was face down in the middle of the road. 3 people were road seeing to him so there was nothing I could add to the situation.
> Then on Tower Bridge I managed to run over some metal, this got stuck between my mud guard and tyre and has shredded the rear tyre. Lucky I work not too far away so walked the rest and will inspect th damage at lunch time, think I need a new tyre.


 
Oh jeez, I hope the driver of the scooter is ok 

Not great re: the tyre - but your bit about the scooter driver kinda puts things in perspective. I drove the missus to work last night, which is normally a fairly quiet drive but the roads were busy and everyone was rushing around like crazy people. I think it was late night xmas shopping or something, but everyone seems to rush about more this time of year and guess chances of accidents increase


----------



## Edwards80 (21 Dec 2012)

dave r said:


> Glad your OK, the skirts on the KA, I wouldn't call them bumpers, are only soft plastic held on by plastic clips, just after I got mine I had to buy a bag of clips from amazon and properly secure the near side one, half the clips were missing and I had to keep reattaching it.


 
Shhh! I believe I tore through steel with my epic man strength, don't spoil it for me!

Incident free ride in this morning, far more fun  Last commute of the year today too.


----------



## rb58 (21 Dec 2012)

Set a new speed record (for me) on my fixed last night. 33.53mph, which I calculate as a cadence of 167rpm. Not scary at all


----------



## Hacienda71 (21 Dec 2012)

Quick commute for me this morning, it was quite warm for a change and dry.
Caught another cyclist going up one of the climbs on a rather nice Ti bike, only realised as a pulled alongside him that it was Paul who runs the lbs in Handforth. Said hello and then went on my way. Felt good despite having drunk far too much yesterday. Looking forward to riding home at lunch.


----------



## Andrew_P (21 Dec 2012)

Nice ride in this morning, lack of traffic due to schools being off. Three more days commuting until 2013 which will take me to 7200 miles for the year and 95% of those are travelling to and from work. Must cycle a bit more other than commuting next year.


----------



## PBB (21 Dec 2012)

Good commute home yesterday but disappointed that my new 1000lm front light was basically flat by the time I got home.So I got about half an hour from it 

Compared to my PoundShop light which runs happily for 2-3 weeks on rechargeable Ni-Cads!

Roads were very quiet here in Cardiff this morning


----------



## GrasB (21 Dec 2012)

fossyant said:


> Tonight is going to be wet, very wet.


... only if I fall overboard while crossing the channel! Car commute close to Christmas means it's the cruise down to Italy to stay with the in-laws for few weeks


----------



## GrasB (21 Dec 2012)

Not a commute but utilitarian riding. Why is it the first day in Italy I always forget that while the 7km 450m descent might be quick the ascent to the house is going to be a slow one...


----------



## BSRU (21 Dec 2012)

Almost had a serious off on my way home for lunch, use a slightly different route to avoid the Christmas traffic.
Pulling away from lights behind a bus, in hindsight too close, suddenly a huge pothole appears, the sort that if I had ridden into it I would off over the handlebars, just managed to scoot around the outside of the cavernous hole.


----------



## mark st1 (21 Dec 2012)

A sweaty commute 10 degrees what a strange country we are for weather 

5 days of lie ins  not caring what the weather is doing at supid o clock in the morning might even make tonight a 2 beer night to celebrate 

Merry Christmas one and all


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Dec 2012)

Just noticed another broken spoke on the front wheel, so will be a straight and steady commute home. Think it is time to get a new front wheel, I am pretty sure that it is the original on the front and I have had the bike five or so years. Hopefully LBS will have one, but they had to order me a rear one when I changed that a few months ago.


----------



## Matthew_T (21 Dec 2012)

Argh!

Had a cyclist come flying past me with a "Good afternoon" as I was daydreaming. He really made me jump.
In my startled voice, I replied "Oooooh! Sorry, you made me jump then". To which he replied by raising his hand.

TBH I wasnt best pleased with his riding as I was in the middle of the cycle path and he just barged through. When I pass anyone on the path (pedestrians or other cyclists) I always tell them which side I am passing them on or say "Excuse me"). This guy didnt.

I tried to chase after him but he was half a mile away from me in 5 mins. I reached 21mph and still couldnt catch him.

Not best pleased with being scalped.


----------



## redcard (21 Dec 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Argh!
> 
> Had a cyclist come flying past me with a "Good afternoon" as I was daydreaming. He really made me jump.
> In my startled voice, I replied "Oooooh! Sorry, you made me jump then". To which he replied by raising his hand.


 
Matthew, don't quite know how to say this, so I'll just ask this: Is this you?


----------



## Matthew_T (21 Dec 2012)

redcard said:


> Matthew, don't quite know how to say this, so I'll just ask this: Is this you?


----------



## Drago (24 Dec 2012)

Wearing me waterproofs today for the first time in a while.


----------



## Leaway2 (24 Dec 2012)

People were Q'ing outside the butchers at 7:00!


----------



## BSRU (24 Dec 2012)

My last cycle of commute of the year was supposed to be today but some buggered up my plans by forgetting I actually needed to go to work today .
Fortunately they maybe feeling guilty enough to oblige my need to go for a couple of rides over the holiday, assuming I am in a fit state to ride a bike .


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (24 Dec 2012)

Commute 202 of the year (of 203) one to go.27 Dec.Commute 203 was actually supposed to be my commute on new years day.(now cancelled)

Was ok till I got to Aldgate on the way back,then I encountered an unmarked police car with no lights on,they eventually got the message.Perhaps they were undercover.Kept overtaking Mr Nat Express and he caught up with us at Maryland,had something glued to his ear as he went round the rounderbout where I dropped my workmate off.Can't remember too much after that,just normal stuff.Hairy at the pinch point at Cambridge Heath where we dropped off the unmarked police car.Ninja cyclist came from nowhere and into the pinchpoint with phone in his ear and red light on the front.The usual boy racer overtake at Stratford where he zoomed past with inches to spare and undertook another car at the same time,I think his boyfriend told him off for that one.Hairy moment at Henniker Point,Tank like car suddenly braked and threw a left and there I was traveling at speed in the wet with only the front brake,didn't want to sharp brake but managed to get round.Pretty normal commute really albeit less cars.

Not having a go at the cops but I really dont understand how you dont actually realise you haven't got your lights on when driving down the road in the dark.

A bit of a sidenote to this post,the problems with the fixie which really came to light up the Cann Hall Road on my 197th commute return.I knew about the broken spoke but didn't know about the seized brake caliper,so I reckon I had been riding for about 2000 miles with it like that.It got so bad that night,I was so out of breath,my back was hurting I thought I was ill,I never suffered like that on the Thailand bike tour,even though I found it tough going with a fast group and the heat.The commutes ever since,plus with the new wheels,have been much faster.Looks like I may re-fit the back (new) calipher brake,im no hipster alleycat fixie rider.Had no time before commute 202.

Looking forward to commute 203,the Audax and Fixie have been a joy to ride.


----------



## Sandra6 (26 Dec 2012)

It felt so nice to be back on the bike, even if it was only for a mile and a bit. 
I only saw five cars on my way to work and it wasn't raining. 
It rained a lot on the way home though and I didn't see a very large puddle until I went through the middle of it and got my feet wet.


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (27 Dec 2012)

I'll be getting a lift into work by car today; no bike commute for me. I had a tin of pilchards for lunch yesterday; what I didn't realise till later was that the Pilchards best before date was July 2008. I felt right proper crap because of it and this morning I feel pretty lacking in energy.
I should be back to normal for Saturdays commute.


----------



## Drago (27 Dec 2012)

A few close passes but nothing out the ordinary this morning. Of more interest was the terrible guts ache which made each pedal stroke an uncomfortable chore. Once I arrived I went to drop a gorillas finger which has helped a bit, but still a bit painful in the gullivers.


----------



## martint235 (28 Dec 2012)

When, at the very end, they draw up the list of all the stupid things I've done (and let's face it, it won't be a short list!), commuting in today in the pouring rain with the vestiges of the lurgy still clinging to my chest will be high up there.


----------



## Andrew_P (28 Dec 2012)

Wet, windy and lots of lovely new potholes to contend with. 3 more commutes to go until 2013..

Yesterday was the slowest avg speed this year with hefty side winds and loads of traffic heading toward Croydon early afternoon. Despite it being slow my avg HR was up there with my record average speed rides felt like 15 miles uphill!


----------



## Nocode (28 Dec 2012)

Bit of a wet commute this morning - but much needed after the over indulgence earlier in the week.

Was fairly quiet on the roads which was good. Only event worth mentioning is a very stupid motorcyclist that not only overtook me, but undertook the car that was also trying to overtake me just after a pinch-point. The car driver was fine and respectful, he/she had been hanging back behind me until after the pinch-point, but the motorcyclist was clearly an idiot whizzing past between us and beeping his horn as he went. I was certainly wide awake after that!

It's times like those where I wish I wore a helmet cam so I could at least get the number plate of the motorcyclist to report them. It all happened so fast that I got nothing


----------



## Andrew_P (28 Dec 2012)

On a ranting note, "professional" drivers are the pits with heavy surface water. At least four time this morning I was drenched by a passing Lorry or Bus would have cost them all of 30 seconds to let me clear the huge full on road lakes (poetic licence), but no they must pass me and give an f'ing road shower. Boots would have held off filling with water but for these passes. Barstewards


----------



## marafi (29 Dec 2012)

Yesterday. 

Driver clearly saw me, but chose to ignore me. Sooooo, 'YOU DAM IDOUIT GIVE ME SPACE' * Driver Looks at me and drivers off* Red light on him so i cycle near him and give the death glare. 'watch out for cyclists you idouit'. Finally i walked home half way with the bike and cycled part way. As they say keep calm and carry on. 

Today.

Boss: 'wheres your bike?' 

Me- 'err didn't want to cycle today cos of the gale force wind'.


----------



## Andrew_P (31 Dec 2012)

wow, simply wow. 1 hour 6mins it took me ages this morning with the South Westerly in my face. According to XC Weather I did battle with a 23mph headwind gusting to 45mph. Was up out the saddle a few time on the flat it had better stay there for my return..


----------



## Graham (31 Dec 2012)

That South Westerly was right behind me today and I obliterated my PB. No traffic, no close passes etc and loads of PBs on Strava!! Woo Hoooooo!!!!!


----------



## ianrauk (31 Dec 2012)

It's really nasty weather out there today (SE London).. feel sorry for any commuter today.


----------



## martint235 (31 Dec 2012)

Headwind all the way in today. Hopefully it stays as a tailwind for the way home. Still suffering with a cough and sweating from the Xmas lurgy!!

Tried a different route through Catford this morning and then up the A21 rather than Verdant Lane/Whitefoot Lane (too many close passes due to cars parked all the way along). It didn't really work though, leaves me with a right turn off the A21 with no filter light to help. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Dec 2012)

martint235 said:


> Tried a different route through Catford this morning and then up the A21 rather than Verdant Lane/Whitefoot Lane (too many close passes due to cars parked all the way along). It didn't really work though, leaves me with a right turn off the A21 with no filter light to help. Back to the drawing board.


 
Where did you do a right? Southend Road or Faceplant junction as I now call it. 
Send your route over and let me have a gander. A fresh pair of eyes may help.


----------



## martint235 (31 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Where did you do a right? Southend Road or Faceplant junction as I now call it.
> Send your route over and let me have a gander. A fresh pair of eyes may help.


 Southend Road. I'm going to do a screen print when I get home and start a new thread, see if anyone has any ideas.

Whitefoot Lane has started making me nervous lately as there are cars the whole way down it. There is room in the door zone to allow traffic to pass which I'm not too fussed about. The problem is between the two "lanes", the tarmac tends to have a deep rut in it where I don't really want to get my front wheel caught so it's a bit nervewracking at times.


----------



## Nocode (31 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


> It's really nasty weather out there today (SE London).. feel sorry for any commuter today.


Thanks  Wasn't too bad this morning a bit wet and windy. However, I'm sitting at work here now and the rain is lashing the windows. Going to really wet on the way home!


----------



## ianrauk (31 Dec 2012)

Nocode said:


> Thanks  Wasn't too bad this morning a bit wet and windy. However, I'm sitting at work here now and the rain is lashing the windows. Going to really wet on the way home!


 

I don't envy you... Rain in Orpington is pretty heavy at the moment.


----------



## Andrew_P (31 Dec 2012)

Flew home, 51 minutes home, 1hr 6 into work. Couldn't really nail it to much as the gusts were coming from West, SW so on the fast bits like the drop from M23 junction down to Couldson as its pretty exposed to the West. Still enjoyed it, strangely I quite enjoyed this mornings effort too.

Last one of the year. bring on 2013, just hope no snow to impinge on my commutes..


----------



## benborp (31 Dec 2012)

martint235 said:


> Southend Road. I'm going to do a screen print when I get home and start a new thread, see if anyone has any ideas.
> 
> Whitefoot Lane has started making me nervous lately as there are cars the whole way down it. There is room in the door zone to allow traffic to pass which I'm not too fussed about. The problem is between the two "lanes", the tarmac tends to have a deep rut in it where I don't really want to get my front wheel caught so it's a bit nervewracking at times.


 
Rather than taking the right on to Southend Road you could take the next right on to Beckenham Hill. The Southend Road lights break up the traffic and I find it's much easier to get across to the right turn lane there. A possible downside is that you've then got the hill to get up, although I find the roads running through Beckenham to Croydon more civilised and also faster than the routes further north - there are several good, long, wide stretches without lights.

An alternative to Verdant Lane/Whitefoot Lane could be Baring Road to Grove Park and then Downham Way. You look like you could handle yourself in Downham.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Dec 2012)

Anybody else can't wait for Wednesday to get commuting again?


----------



## ianrauk (31 Dec 2012)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Anybody else can't wait for Wednesday to get commuting again?


 

me 
What ever the weather will be.


----------



## musa (31 Dec 2012)

Last commute of 2012 however back at work tomorrow so 1st jan im there


----------



## Sandra6 (1 Jan 2013)

Cycling home last night, car behind behaving nicely waiting for me to pull out and turn, then my pedal seized just as I was in the middle of the road. 
I had to glide round the corner, called out to my work mate who was a little ahead of me and I pulled over to the kerb to see what had broken. 
Turned out to be the wiring from the cadence part of the cycle computer - it had worked loose and wrapped itself round my pedal, jamming it. Funniest part - my work mate was the one who fitted it for me!


----------



## mark st1 (1 Jan 2013)

Sandra6 said:


> Cycling home last night, car behind behaving nicely waiting for me to pull out and turn, then my pedal seized just as I was in the middle of the road.
> I had to glide round the corner, called out to my work mate who was a little ahead of me and I pulled over to the kerb to see what had broken.
> Turned out to be the wiring from the cadence part of the cycle computer - it had worked loose and wrapped itself round my pedal, jamming it. Funniest part - my work mate was the one who fitted it for me!


 
Halfords !!! cant trust them to even look after there own 

Back to work for me tomorrow


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Back to work for me tomorrow


 
And me, though will be joining the great unwashed on the train as still off the bike due to my injury.


----------



## SportMonkey (1 Jan 2013)

No cycle commute for me, I am now expected to wear a suit, so shall take in the required things to be able to cycle in the day after.


----------



## fossyant (1 Jan 2013)

Back on the bike tomorrow. Good job I gave it a once over, found a broken spoke, removed wheel, let air out and a second next to it pinged off. Fortunately had two spares.


----------



## mark st1 (1 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> And me, though will be joining the great unwashed on the train as still off the bike due to my injury.


 
After you saying you regularly ADD 10-15-20 miles to your commute "just for fun" as you put it lol things must be bad for you to take the train ! Gws mate.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2013)

mark st1 said:


> After you saying you regularly ADD 10-15-20 miles to your commute "just for fun" as you put it lol things must be bad for you to take the train ! Gws mate.


 

Tendinitis.
Over the worst of it now.
I could risk it tomorrow.. but wont as I want to get out on the bike on Saturday.


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Tendinitis.


 
Using the computer keyboard won't help that...unless it's in your leg.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2013)

Pale Rider said:


> Using the computer keyboard won't help that...unless it's in your leg.


 

yes thank you... it's in my leg.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jan 2013)

20 miles this morning for the first commute of the year. fairly quiet, had to do four laps of the park to push the distance to the 20.


----------



## thefollen (2 Jan 2013)

Indeed, very quiet (in London terms) on the roads today. Relaxed glide in.


----------



## BSRU (2 Jan 2013)

Nice quite ride in this morning, schools not back until Monday.
Had forgotten how dark it is when riding out in the countryside before dawn.


----------



## martint235 (2 Jan 2013)

Tried the new commute in for the first time today. Very peaceful and a great sun rise as I pedalled along next to the river. Shared use path had a few people on it but nothing too bad.

Also managed to puncture a Marathon tyre today, bit of glass went through it.


----------



## mangid (2 Jan 2013)

Cold and dry in Cambridge, back to standard 40, long may the clement weather continue, Christmas week was a stinker.


----------



## Andrew_P (2 Jan 2013)

Nice, Dry and relatively quiet. Back to normal I guess once the Schools return. Anyone else find the odometer reading for year to date a bit depressing?!


----------



## Edwards80 (2 Jan 2013)

After doing silly miles over Christmas, getting off the bike after just 10 felt a bit wrong  Enjoyed the commute though. Quiet roads, "warm" and no rain. Not bad for Jan!


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (2 Jan 2013)

First time on a bike for nearly 2 weeks, the shame lol, decided this year I was going to have a break from cycling over the Christmas period. I was having some trouble with my knee, seems to be feeling better. Nice dry first ride in


----------



## apb (2 Jan 2013)

Had a wet cycle in today. Very quiet in Edinburgh i thought, as it's a public holiday up here still. Had a word with a taxi driver who tried to do a crazy overtake on South Charlotte street. He stayed behind me after that until it was safe to overtake as we both turn right onto the Western Approach road from Lothian road.

Fun cycle in other than that. Looking forward to home time.


----------



## MisterStan (2 Jan 2013)

1st commute of the year was a disaster for me. All started well but about 25 mins in, i changed up to the big ring and the chain jumped off and then got wrapped around the crank TWICE. Luckily i had a missing link and even more luckily @kevin_cambs_uk stopped to assist - getting those quick links undone is difficult enough. Doing it in the dark is nigh-on impossible. Once we'd got going again, i carefully changed up to the big ring and luckily it stayed put - re-indexing the front deraillleur for me tonight. Then about 2 miles late i got a visit from the fairy. Then about 3 miles later Martin, one of my commuting buddies got two visits in 5 mins!
I eventually made it to work 2 hours and 20 mins after i'd set off - 19.5 miles. Not good, let's hope the run home is kinder.


----------



## fossyant (2 Jan 2013)

Edwards80 said:


> After doing silly miles over Christmas, getting off the bike after just 10 felt a bit wrong  Enjoyed the commute though. Quiet roads, "warm" and no rain. Not bad for Jan!


 
Mine was the opposite - no miles over Christmas, so 11 this morning was a refreshing change ! Happy to report undercarriage is vastly improved having had two weeks rest - weekend miles should be back on !


----------



## clarion (2 Jan 2013)

No rain, not many vehicles, and a fast commute on the fixed. A good start to the year.


----------



## gaz (2 Jan 2013)

Had some drunk fool kick a glass at my foot on NYE and it's swollen by my ankle. Hurt pushing hard and starting from a standstill but still managed a 5th place on strava


----------



## mark st1 (2 Jan 2013)

1st one of the year bit fresh this morning but quiet as a mouse on the roads  . WET on the way home


----------



## musa (2 Jan 2013)

Left work this afternoon and it started to rain - wet and cold not nice as I had one hand ungloved due to me cutting my finger


----------



## dave r (2 Jan 2013)

First commute of the year was business as usual, just routine, it was the first commute with the new wheels on the fixed, could tell the difference, much nicer to ride and a little bit sharper response when I lent into my stroke, bike felt like it did when new.


----------



## BSRU (2 Jan 2013)

Think I need to break out some summer kit for tomorrow, far to warm coming home tonight and the forecast os a little warmer for tomorrow.


----------



## Matthew_T (2 Jan 2013)

First time this winter without the skullie on. I was boiling! I might even put the thin hi-viz jacket on next time.


----------



## MisterStan (2 Jan 2013)

Good run home, no mechanicals!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jan 2013)

Unbelievably warm tonight, another 20 miles done.


----------



## Arfcollins (2 Jan 2013)

Got half way to work today, and realised I'd forgotten my trousers. It was then a choice of:
1. wearing a work shirt with my cycling tights and looking like Max Wall (youngsters should Google him).
2. phoning the wife and risking the tongue lashing for raising her from her slumber.

I phoned the wife.


----------



## musa (2 Jan 2013)

Crock OG sellotape was only a temp job didnt think itll last did you? 

Well i was in the kitchen in my cycling tights and shoes lookes the biz for sure


----------



## cyberknight (2 Jan 2013)

1st commute of the year and homeward bound i hit a new pothole with the rear wheel that has been washed out with all the floods .
Teach me not to run my magicshine on the back roads as it was not that dark but i did not see it till too late and ended up with a snakebite puncture right near the valve so i had to bin the tube .


----------



## marshmella (2 Jan 2013)

Arfcollins said:


> Got half way to work today, and realised I'd forgotten my trousers. It was then a choice of:
> 1. wearing a work shirt with my cycling tights and looking like Max Wall (youngsters should Google him).
> 2. phoning the wife and risking the tongue lashing for raising her from her slumber.
> 
> I phoned the wife.


Can you do the Max Wall walk ?


----------



## Arfcollins (2 Jan 2013)

marshmella said:


> Can you do the Max Wall walk ?


Maybe I should learn it in case I repeat the senior moment.


----------



## fossyant (2 Jan 2013)

If you are going to cut me up by pulling out of a side road, causing me to swerve round you whilst you are fiddling on the phone, just make sure it's not the neighbour you do it to.

Didn't say anything but her cards are marked. It's was 3 miles from home. Fortunately you did not realise it was me, and I nearly gave you a matching dent in your bumper, this time cyclist shaped. 

PS this is the lady over the road that drives like her cars are dodgems, the number of prangs she has are crazy, and she only passed a cupple of years ago after numerous re-tests. Do it again and I'll have you...


----------



## potsy (3 Jan 2013)

First commute of the year and It rained, bloomin typical  

Good to be back


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (3 Jan 2013)

First commute of the year yesterday was a bit of a flop. About 3 miles in I had a visit from the fairy and so, because I didn't have any tools or anything with which to deal with it, I had to ring my parents for a lift.


----------



## Stromtrooper (3 Jan 2013)

Second day commuting, slimy roads relatively traffic free. Just not liking the 12 hour shifts


----------



## fossyant (3 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> First commute of the year and It rained, bloomin typical
> 
> Good to be back


 
None by the time I set off.

One word.... Tropical


----------



## fossyant (3 Jan 2013)

Jefferson Meriwether said:


> First commute of the year yesterday was a bit of a flop. About 3 miles in I had a visit from the fairy and so, because I didn't have any tools or anything with which to deal with it, I had to ring my parents for a lift.


 
Why not ? No tools ?


----------



## BSRU (3 Jan 2013)

A cyclist with their only rear light attached to the top of their rucksack, apart from being illegal I think, they had not thought about the fact when on a bike you lean forward resulting in the light disappearing from view.

Later a weirdly moving white light slowly coming towards me on a pitch black country lane, turned out to be a runner carrying a torch in their hand.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jan 2013)

Another 20 miles this morning, seemed harder today than yesterday, still very warm, though I felt I had the wind in my face whichever direction I took.


----------



## Sandra6 (3 Jan 2013)

A little odd on the way to work. Saw a guy up ahead on a trek road bike, he was up out of the saddle for a very slight incline and not moving all that fast. I carried on at my normal rate and the gap was closing. I gave him a nod as we crossed over on the zig zag ramp out to the road, thinking if he didn't pick up the pace I'd have to pass him on the hill. But he kept the same distance from me. I did notice he didn't look at all when he went over the RAB, nor when he took a turn in front of me. In fact the first shoulder check he gave was under the railway bridge and I got the impression he was checking where I was not the traffic. 
He seemed to be having some difficulty and was pedalling in a strange manner, almost pushing one leg to its full extent, then waiting, then repeating with the other leg and really slowing down.
I was just about to say "coming by" and go passed him when he turned into a side street and did a u-turn, I assumed to go back the way he'd come. 
But when I shoulder checked as I got to my next turning I realised he'd fallen in behind me. Is it just me or is that odd behaviour?? 
I pulled off the road to cut through to work and lost him. 
Coming home my front light all but conked out, new batteries in today. A woman on the RAB was completely oblivious to me - even after I stopped dead in the road and waved my arm in the air. Got me a thumbs up from the car behind her though. 
Then I caught my pants on the gate coming into the house and ripped them. So not the best.


----------



## MisterStan (3 Jan 2013)

Lovely 20 miler in to work this morning; got my first KOM on Strava! Feeling a little bit tight in my groin area - should have been less lazy over the holidays....


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jan 2013)

BSRU said:


> A cyclist with their only rear light attached to the top of their rucksack, apart from being illegal I think, they had not thought about the fact when on a bike you lean forward resulting in the light disappearing from view.


 
See this a lot in London.


----------



## MisterStan (3 Jan 2013)

Sandra6 said:


> Is it just me or is that odd behaviour??


Seems a little odd to me too.


----------



## apb (3 Jan 2013)

Nice cycle into work today, a bit of a head wind on commerical street, and again on george street. But other than that, warm, dry and speedy. Still climbing dundas street like an old man.


----------



## marafi (3 Jan 2013)

Me- I think ill cycle today just half way

Sis- are you crazy? What happened to you last time do you really want death beside you?

Me- err no but whatever happens happens.

Sis- you are an idouit. Watch the war of britians roads and tell me if you want to cycle again.

Me- watched clips but I still want to cycle though.

*sis walks off*

errr. I like cycling! Lol


----------



## 400bhp (3 Jan 2013)

Some shatty driving today.

Waiting to enter a gyratory. A range rover stops on the gyratory to my right. I had no idea what he was up to. Was he letting me out? Had he a problem with his vehicle? He hesitantly went past me. Looking though the passenger window I could see him tapping away at something on the passenger seat. 

Then had some tool pull across me from a well known crappy side road (flanged at the end so encourages behaviour to continue with speed from the side street).


----------



## gaz (3 Jan 2013)

Had the worst commute I think I have ever had today.

Chain came off in Streatham, only 5 miles into my ride. Which is strange as i'm running a single speed :/
Anyway, put the chain back on and reset the rear wheel so that I had chain tension.

Coming into Clapham high street and on approach to a side road a van just pulls straight out in front of me. I mean literally straight out, didn't even stop at the give way line to look, just pulled out! Que me braking heavily in the wet and having the rear end slide as I had to turn slightly to avoid going into the side of the van. Just avoided going into the side of the van. Noticed it went down a side street further down, so followed it to try and get a clear picture of the drivers face for the police. Unfortunately the traffic isn't that busy at the moment and the driver was able to get away.

Chain came off again further down the road, so i'm wondering what is going on with that :/


----------



## akb (3 Jan 2013)

First commute of the new year this morning. Got to work acknowledging the fact that I did not need leg warmers, water proof jacket or buff. Very warm!


----------



## arallsopp (3 Jan 2013)

Sorry to hear that Gaz. No fun.

Second day's commute for me. Odd day yesterday, mind. Coming in late morning, I'm sat at the lights on Trinity Road, headed North towards Wandsworth. I tend not to filter up here, as the ASL usually has a couple of motorbikes in it, and if a bus is coming left from Bellevue Road, it'll swing wide across anyone sitting away from the kerb. However, traffic seems clear, so I sneak up the outside and park myself squarely in the middle.

Whilst sat there, I hear sirens of police cars making their way towards the junction, seemingly at speed. Between gaps in the crossing traffic (which seems to be oblivious) I can see at least three police vehicles closing rapidly from the North. I get prime view of at least ten cars who opt to speed across the junction rather than wait for the convoy to pass, including at least five who turn towards the police and manage to block the road.

The lights change in our favour (north/south) whilst the police are still battling with idiots, so I opt to hold still and keep the junction clear. This doesn't go down too well with the cars behind me, but as the police are coming directly towards us and are only a few cars from the line now, I figure its for the best. A people carrier opposite me hesitates when I don't move forwards, and comes to a halt. He seems completely unaware that he's boxing the police in a couple of cars behind him. Muppet.

I wave him to cross the junction (he has the green, as do I), and he sits there. I point at the police cars. He sits there. I motion him to cross. He pulls right. Then left. Then right again. Then stops. I point down the road beside me to say "just go straight over, you're blocking the junction" when he looks directly at me, then swings hard left *onto* Wandsworth Common. I figure he's going to park up out of the way, but no, he accelerates for about 300 yards then jumps out.

Ah... Perhaps he *did* know the police were there after all.

He gets across Bellevue into a sidestreet on foot, but the police waste no time chasing him down. The rest of the commute is accompanied by sirens in the opposite lane making their way to the scene, which was nice.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (3 Jan 2013)

BSRU said:


> A cyclist with their only rear light attached to the top of their rucksack, apart from being illegal I think, they had not thought about the fact when on a bike you lean forward resulting in the light disappearing from view.
> 
> Later a weirdly moving white light slowly coming towards me on a pitch black country lane, turned out to be a runner carrying a torch in their hand.


 
New thing for me in 2013 is fitting a rear light on the left of the back wheel after a particulary close pass on the Leytonstone High Road one night (I was in the centre of the road) while I was waiting for a gap to turn right into Mornington Road.Means i have one on the left,right and on the seatpost.I do tend to find that I dont spend all my time hugging the gutter anyway.


----------



## martint235 (3 Jan 2013)

I worked from home today. An extremely easy commute. Doesn't do much for my mileage though!


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (3 Jan 2013)

Did for mine,I have a new hobby since buying the new wheels and new rear caliper and that is draughting buses,great fun.I tried draughting two red light jumpers this morning but they were too fast for me.

Ped shouting abuse near thatched house this morning but I was so confident on the faster bike I just whizzed past him,guess he was drunk or drugged up,no reaction from me and I was totally unpeturbed.


----------



## mark st1 (3 Jan 2013)

First dry one of the year i had a small deer scare the bejesus out of me this morning though. Unlit road (apart from my lights) and i obviously disturbed it it must of run 4 ft in front of me and then off down the road. First bit of wildlife ive met on my travels lol.


----------



## Hacienda71 (3 Jan 2013)

It was damp and dark, but I broke 23 minutes for the 8 mile trip from Macc to Wilmslow tonight. I wouldn't normally get to that sort of time until the evenings were light and the roads were dryer. A little less traffic and warmer temperatures helped, but it felt damn good banging out a fast rhythm.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jan 2013)

Got a bit carried away tonight and did just over 21 miles. Was a bit slower than normal, had to give the chain a good mickling when I got home.


----------



## benborp (3 Jan 2013)

Clattered really hard by a wing mirror - arse, elbow and hand. Apparently I should have been on the pavement rather than in the mandatory cycle lane.


----------



## Kies (3 Jan 2013)

A warm 15 miles into London and then back home ..... Lots of people and traffic is still off, so planning to enjoy one more day before the madness returns to EC2v


----------



## clarion (3 Jan 2013)

benborp said:


> Clattered really hard by a wing mirror - arse, elbow and hand. Apparently I should have been on the pavement rather than in the mandatory cycle lane.


Well, that's you told!

Heal well.


----------



## gaz (3 Jan 2013)

benborp said:


> Clattered really hard by a wing mirror - arse, elbow and hand. Apparently I should have been on the pavement rather than in the mandatory cycle lane.


Hope you're all right from that!
I don't know if you have reported anything to roadsafe recently but they have really stepped their game up. Well worth reporting it if you had the cameras running.


----------



## benborp (3 Jan 2013)

Cheers Clarion and Gaz. Bum is getting a little stiff (I know what I did there..).

No cameras at the moment. Helmet cam is off for repair and the bike with hard-wired cameras will hopefully have its rebuild completed by the weekend. I have been impressed by your recent experiences with RoadSafe Gaz.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Jan 2013)

Another 20 miles this morning. Must admit I am beginning to feel it and glad it is Friday


----------



## apb (4 Jan 2013)

Great commute in today. Dry, hardly anyone on the cycle paths. roads were pretty quiet in the city. Bombed down lothian road. (to MI5 when i say "bombed", i mean "went really fast", to the police that's 30mph. phew!)

Had a jaw dropping experience last night. Was keeping left on a very wide road, and as i was coming to a T junction a young lad in a hatchback with his girlfrind in the passenge seat slowed down and allowed me priority so he could turn left, i was going right and looking to move to primary. That's right he didn't speed past me, which to be fair there was probably plenty of tarmac left to do so. It was very courteous and unexpected.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jan 2013)

benborp said:


> Clattered really hard by a wing mirror - arse, elbow and hand. Apparently I should have been on the pavement rather than in the mandatory cycle lane.


 
No apology. FFS !

Dropped car off at garage, bike sprung from boot, off I set for work. Added on 4 miles as it would have been a bit short. Tropical again !


----------



## 400bhp (4 Jan 2013)

Yup - it's warm. I've ditched the winter jacket for the autumnal tops. I had two base layers on this morning and one would have been fine.


----------



## MisterStan (4 Jan 2013)

Mild here too - short sleeved base layer and jersey was all i required.


----------



## gaz (4 Jan 2013)

So I was having problems with my chain yesterday. I thought I fixed it in the afternoon but this morning I heard a massive CLUNK from below me as I was pedaling to work. Didn't think much of it but a few pedal rotations later and the chain came off :/

Not what you expect from a chain that has done less that 250miles. Ok it looks a bit dirty, but that is just surface dirt from a damp ride yesterday, it's been well maintained, regularly cleaned and lubricated.


----------



## Andrew_P (4 Jan 2013)

Crap morning, all kitted out went to put my boots on and remembered my right cleat was buggered and ment to put the spare on last night so spent a few minutes doing that, then went to put the bike outside and let the Garmin warm up while I get my helmet and rucksack on and the back wheel was rubbing on the brakes. Buckled wheel, whats worse than that the rim was knackered, seems to have gones massively downhill this week since I fitted some new BBB pads Front one perfect still and cannot find anyone locally selling a rear only. Pissed off to say the least, missed my ride and it looks like I am going to have to buy a wheelset. hmph


----------



## 400bhp (4 Jan 2013)

gaz said:


> So I was having problems with my chain yesterday. I thought I fixed it in the afternoon but this morning I heard a massive CLUNK from below me as I was pedaling to work. Didn't think much of it but a few pedal rotations later and the chain came off :/
> 
> Not what you expect from a chain that has done less that 250miles. Ok it looks a bit dirty, but that is just surface dirt from a damp ride yesterday, it's been well maintained, regularly cleaned and lubricated.


 
What brand?


----------



## davefb (4 Jan 2013)

400bhp said:


> What brand?


maybe it's gone to pieces after the near miss..


----------



## gaz (4 Jan 2013)

400bhp said:


> What brand?


No idea. my LBS at work fitted it.


----------



## 400bhp (4 Jan 2013)

crap shimano one probably


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Jan 2013)

400bhp said:


> crap shimano one probably


 
Andy's one that snapped the other day without too many miles on was Sram.

Go for KMC


----------



## fossyant (4 Jan 2013)

gaz said:


> No idea. my LBS at work fitted it.


 
KMC 510 HX are the ones for fixed 1/8th chains !!! They last 12 months with little or no stretch.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jan 2013)

It's too hot, nearly melted on my trip into town and back out. Sat in the office in my kit as it's not worth getting changed when I leave in an hour.


----------



## BSRU (4 Jan 2013)

Came across a guy going fast on a nice looking MTB with slicks, luckily for him I was going a different way.

Then had a motorist tell me my rear lights are too bright, after responding four times with "there the same as brake lights", they wound their window up.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Jan 2013)

120 miles of commuting in three days now. So glad it is Saturday tomorrow, looking forward to a lie in and hopefully a ride in the daylight


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Jan 2013)

[QUOTE 2235954, member: 1314"]Well. Only used brakes once in 30 mile round commute today. Well chuffed.[/quote]

You obviously aren't going fast enough


----------



## Beebo (4 Jan 2013)

Been off the bike for a few days whilst it was in for a service. Rode home tonight with a new kmc chain, ultegra cassette and ultegra bottom bracket. The bike felt so good, almost like new.


----------



## apb (4 Jan 2013)

Got my first flat for a long time. So long in fact I had read the instructions on the tube repair kit.

So much glass winking at me in my lights on the leith cycle paths.


----------



## potsy (4 Jan 2013)

One attempted left hook (thankfully they bailed at the last minute and got the stare)  
One oncoming car that almost turned right, into me, again bailed at the last minute. 
Could tell it was Friday


----------



## recumbentpanda (4 Jan 2013)

apb said:


> So much glass winking at me in my lights on the leith cycle paths.



The Leith thycle paths punctureth uth?


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jan 2013)

Commute bike (Kona) now looking pristine... already for tomorrows commute. First of 2013 and the first since Dec 20th.
Roll on tomorrow.... time to start climbing the MCL register


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Jan 2013)

Mine too, rim wear caused a buckle so time to refurb my roubaix. New fulcrum 3's, new chain, new cassette, new pads and a new BB. Wash and polish and the first time I have tried toe in on the pads.

Took it out ofr a quick spin this morning and it felt like new again, downside of the new wheels is the white hubs, and Fulcrum have done away with the clicky freewheel, that was a major dissapointment! Wonder why?


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jan 2013)

Can't be doing with clicky freewheels........I'm a silent stealth type.


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Jan 2013)

I got to love my clicky freewheel, feels a bit weird without it!


----------



## dave r (6 Jan 2013)

LOCO said:


> Mine too, rim wear caused a buckle so time to refurb my roubaix. New fulcrum 3's, new chain, new cassette, new pads and a new BB. Wash and polish and the first time I have tried toe in on the pads.
> 
> Took it out ofr a quick spin this morning and it felt like new again, downside of the new wheels is the white hubs, and Fulcrum have done away with the clicky freewheel, that was a major dissapointment! Wonder why?


 
I like my fixed's silent stealth mode


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Jan 2013)

dave r said:


> I like my fixed's silent stealth mode


Hmm I think having been out on a 15 mile run this morning and turning the wheel on a stand I can detect the begins of the Fulcrum pawl...


----------



## Matthew_T (6 Jan 2013)

Chain keeps slipping for some reason. I also keep slipping between gears. Things havent worn down yet though so I dont understand what the problem is. 
My front mudguard also keeps rubbing so I might need to do a DIY job with the Cruds.

On a more positive note, it is my first commute of 2013 tomorrow and the weather is looking good!


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (6 Jan 2013)

Beebo said:


> Been off the bike for a few days whilst it was in for a service. Rode home tonight with a new kmc chain, ultegra cassette and ultegra bottom bracket. The bike felt so good, almost like new.


 
No spare bike?Disgraceful...........

Commutes have been fine this year,so far....Left sided (newly fitted)rear light seems to be making a difference also.Checked up and I have used my spare for six commutes in the last two years...although I did have a third bike till I moved house just over a year ago.


----------



## subaqua (7 Jan 2013)

that was good today . 1st commute since 18th Dec and a lovely lovely ride. I do like my new winterboots just breaking them in before the cold weather hits later this week


----------



## fossyant (7 Jan 2013)

Tropical again. Had a chat with two cyclists, one at lights, and another roadie coming down Longley Lane - his first day back after the break. Can't do that in a car. Traffic back to the usual chaos - slowed me down by, ooooohh, a minute over 11 miles  

In the car tomorrow though , got an 'away day' meeting then have to be at the hospital for an appointment in the afternoon - wouldn't look good turning up in full lycra for this appointment !


----------



## BSRU (7 Jan 2013)

Noticeable increase in metal boxes this morning, getting in my way


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jan 2013)

Yup, traffic back to it's worst again.
Slight drizzle this morning, but nice to be back on the commute.
Not many other cycling commuters seen today though.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (7 Jan 2013)

The traffic was heavier this morning. Dry though, 4/5 days dry consecutive, must be a record!


----------



## MisterStan (7 Jan 2013)

Ashamed to report i used the car today. I hit a dog on Friday and came off pretty hard, my shoulder is very stiff still.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jan 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Ashamed to report i used the car today. I hit a dog on Friday and came off pretty hard, my shoulder is very stiff still.


 

Ouch - sorry to hear that.
How's the bike?

What's the story with the dog?


----------



## MisterStan (7 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Ouch - sorry to hear that.
> How's the bike?
> 
> What's the story with the dog?


Thanks Ian, the bike's fine; bit of scuff on the bar tape, my pannier took the brunt of the fall, so no harm done.
I went over the handlebars, have a lovely bruise on my thigh, one on my bum from the seat and my shoulder from hitting the floor. 
The dog ran away, i used my light to find it - it seemed fine, the owner (had two dogs running loose in the dark) said 'oh sorry, it's happened before' - i was quite angry but kept my mouth shut, felt quite bad for the dog really.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jan 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Thanks Ian, the bike's fine; bit of scuff on the bar tape, my pannier took the brunt of the fall, so no harm done.
> I went over the handlebars, have a lovely bruise on my thigh, one on my bum from the seat and my shoulder from hitting the floor.
> The dog ran away, i used my light to find it - it seemed fine, the owner (had two dogs running loose in the dark) said 'oh sorry, it's happened before' - *i was quite angry* *but kept my mouth shut,* felt quite bad for the dog really.


 
Blimey, you have every right to be angry and you should have told him so.


----------



## MisterStan (7 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Blimey, you have every right to be angry and you should have told him so.


I know, but sometimes it's easier just to bite your lip and move on!


----------



## BSRU (7 Jan 2013)

MisterStan said:


> I know, but sometimes it's easier just to bite your lip and move on!


I would be more vocal myself, especially as currently there is Swindon cyclist lying in hospital with serious head injuries after a crash caused by a uncontrolled dog on new years eve.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (7 Jan 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Ashamed to report i used the car today. I hit a dog on Friday and came off pretty hard, my shoulder is very stiff still.


 
Why ashamed?
Sounds sensible to me.


----------



## MisterStan (7 Jan 2013)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> Why ashamed?
> Sounds sensible to me.


I know, but the car..... really?


----------



## MisterStan (7 Jan 2013)

BSRU said:


> I would be more vocal myself, especially as currently there is Swindon cyclist lying in hospital with serious head injuries after a crash caused by a uncontrolled dog on new years eve.


I wasn't aware of that - TBH as the guy admitted that it wasn't the first occurence of this, i didn't really think it was worth trying to educate him - he clearly didn't learn before. I just feel sorry for his dogs.


----------



## 400bhp (7 Jan 2013)

I was late this morning - left home at 8:15 am.

If you are one of those that commutes in a car along the A56 in south Manchester between 8 and 9 then most of you have a screw loose. I was going to commute the whole way along the A56 into Manc, but after passing 1.5 miles worth of stationary cars I'd had enough of them slowing me down ( ) so turned off and went my normal way.


----------



## Matthew_T (7 Jan 2013)

First commute and I got up late. Ended up at college for less than an hour.


----------



## BSRU (7 Jan 2013)

MisterStan said:


> I wasn't aware of that - TBH as the guy admitted that it wasn't the first occurence of this, i didn't really think it was worth trying to educate him - he clearly didn't learn before. I just feel sorry for his dogs.


He sounds like the sort will only learn if it affects their bank balance.


----------



## fossyant (7 Jan 2013)

Got stiff legs from the Gym yesterday, rain shower has stopped, long way home I think, then Gym again later. Yay. Might even look into Spinning classes !

Now can I have a fight with a driver, play cat and mouse round Cheadle, then maybe film a mobile phone user, on my own phone, whilst cycling down the road non handed ? Nah, I can't ride non-handed !


----------



## BSRU (7 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> Got stiff legs from the Gym yesterday, rain shower has stopped, long way home I think, then Gym again later. Yay. Might even look into Spinning classes !
> 
> Now can I have a fight with a driver, play cat and mouse round Cheadle, then maybe film a mobile phone user, on my own phone, whilst cycling down the road non handed ? Nah, I can't ride non-handed !


I think everyone can ride no handed just a question of how long for, in my case probably half a second before I panic and crash .


----------



## MisterStan (7 Jan 2013)

BSRU said:


> I think everyone can ride no handed just a question of how long for, in my case probably half a second before I panic and crash .


But surely it affects your aerodynamic profile?


----------



## Sandra6 (7 Jan 2013)

Crikey it was raining really wet rain today. 
Lots of water on the roads too, all on the bits of the road where I tend to be. 
Unpleasant discovery that my waterproof pants aint all that waterproof afterall.


----------



## potsy (7 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> Got stiff legs from the Gym yesterday, rain shower has stopped, long way home I think, then Gym again later. Yay. Might even look into Spinning classes !
> 
> Now can I have a fight with a driver, play cat and mouse round Cheadle, then maybe film a mobile phone user, on my own phone, whilst cycling down the road non handed ? Nah, I can't ride non-handed !


You weren't riding no handed when I saw you on Longley lane tonight  

Nice Monday commute, quite busy coming home, traffic jam right outside work which is always a bonus


----------



## BSRU (7 Jan 2013)

MisterStan said:


> But surely it affects your aerodynamic profile?


Would help if there was a strong tail wind .


----------



## fossyant (7 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> You weren't riding no handed when I saw you on Longley lane tonight
> 
> Nice Monday commute, quite busy coming home, traffic jam right outside work which is always a bonus


Oh heck, missed you. Sorry.


----------



## potsy (7 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> Oh heck, missed you. Sorry.


----------



## gaz (7 Jan 2013)

Bikes where stolen from my shed over the weekend so today I was on the train and I recall why I hated it so much.
Some stupid woman pushed me as she wanted to get off the train. But she had just followed me half way up the carriage and I had to stop to let others off before me. She didn't appreciate the 'easy love, no need to push' followed by the glare.


----------



## Hip Priest (7 Jan 2013)

gaz said:


> Bikes where stolen from my shed over the weekend so today I was on the train and I recall why I hated it so much.


 
Very sorry to hear that.


----------



## gaz (7 Jan 2013)

[QUOTE 2241186, member: 1314"]Insured, of course. Palaver being nicked but YOU'RE GOING TO GET NEW ONES! [/quote]
Bikes are insured, not sure about all the equipment that I had on them though, which was quite expensive.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (7 Jan 2013)

MisterStan said:


> I know, but the car..... really?


 
Got to be better than the tube.


----------



## davefb (7 Jan 2013)

gaz said:


> Bikes are insured, not sure about all the equipment that I had on them though, which was quite expensive.


<UNLIKE>


----------



## Hip Priest (7 Jan 2013)

Well today was quite eventful. I saw an awful lot of bad driving, one bad cyclist and a greater than normal number of suicidal pedestrians Still, I managed to endure the lot without getting riled, so I was quite proud of myself.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (7 Jan 2013)

I felt awful and tired,groggy just before the return of my sixth consecutive commute,I improved as I ate up the miles,loads of bikes on the Mile End Road which surprised me and was nice to see.Even the tin boxes behaved well.


----------



## subaqua (7 Jan 2013)

nice ride home upped the average speed by 1 mph and wasn't realy trying - i love being back at work and commuting again.


----------



## 400bhp (7 Jan 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> Well today was quite eventful. I saw an awful lot of bad driving, one bad cyclist and a greater than normal number of suicidal pedestrians Still, I managed to endure the lot without getting riled, so I was quite proud of myself.


Wheres the video and accompanying thread, plus visits to the police?


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Jan 2013)

I took a slightly extended commute home tonight. While out in the countryside somewhere near Jodrell Bank I encountered a car coming at me with lights on full beam on a narrow road. I lifted the Magicshine to express my displeasure that he wouldn't dip, I waved at him, I shouted dip at him and finally pulled beside him and suggested that he should dip his lights (possibly not all that politely). No reaction at all. Muppet.


----------



## Kookas (7 Jan 2013)

Gave the bike a proper run today - 8 miles into college, 8 miles back, another 9 miles spent chasing the banks (soon realised that they all close at 5 now), and then another 8 miles or so stalking an 11 bus down to Harborne. 

Also did a few downhill sprints on the drops, which were bloody fun. Just wish I had a speedo.


----------



## 400bhp (7 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> Oh heck, missed you. Sorry.


He's pretty hard to miss mate


----------



## apb (7 Jan 2013)

Lots of traffic coming home tonight. At least it wasn't raining, though still quite wet on the path.

got another flat tyre today. that's two for two on my home commute. didn't find anything in my tyre and couldn't find find where it was punctured. Think I might stay away from that cycle path for a couple of weeks and hopefully the glass will clear.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Jan 2013)

20 miles again this morning. Changed the route and added some inclines at the beginning (can't call them hills or climbs really) was surprised to see that I broke an average of 16mph for the journey a I was busy following the route and not watching the speed. I adjusted my saddle height and position on Saturday, could be something to do with that or the fact it is getting lighter and my normally pitch black sections were much easier to see along.


----------



## BSRU (8 Jan 2013)

Classic, "sorry mate I didn't bother looking" this morning.
On a twisty bit of road coming up to a side road on my left, I could see a car edging forward wanting to turn right, could clearly see the driving looking to their left, they never once bothered to look right.
Three possibilities:
1) There going to just pull out without a thought to what might be coming from their right,
2) Look right at the last moment and slam the brakes on,
3) Look right at the last moment, panic and press the accelerator instead of the brake.
My money was on number 1, so scrubbed some more speed, a blast from the Airzound to get them to stop and look, then a stare from me as I went past with them in a state of shock at what might have happened because of their poor observation.
It was obvious it did not matter that I was on a bike, nice and visible, if they don't look they don't see, even in a car or a lorry they would have pulled out without looking right.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jan 2013)

Similar story to me this morning BSRU.
Shooting along at a fair 20mph+, see a blue estate car looking to pull out from the left. Woman not looking my way. I scrub the speed, she moves forward, see's me then slams on the brakes. Gives me a wtf? look. 
Silly bint.

Anyway, that aside, a nice commute this morning with some cracking SCR for good measure. A fast chap on a white Boardman whom I swapped places with along the A21, and fair play to him he obeyed all the rules of the road. A few other cyclists today didn't, a couple of whom had obviously just got all their nice and new shiny gear and bikes for Christmas, but obviously forgot to read the highway code.


----------



## MichaelO (8 Jan 2013)

First commute back since before Christmas - a shocking 4 weeks since I last commuted in on my bike!!! 20 miles each way - really enjoyed it this morning! Not sure whether I'm going to ache tomorrow or not...we'll see!!


----------



## BSRU (8 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Similar story to me this morning BSRU.
> Shooting along at a fair 20mph+, see a blue estate car looking to pull out from the left. Woman not looking my way. I scrub the speed, she moves forward, see's me then slams on the brakes. Gives me a wtf? look.
> Silly bint.


The driver looked very distressed, maybe the Airzound made them think they were about to be hit by something larger than a bloke on a bike .


----------



## MisterStan (8 Jan 2013)

Back on the bike this morning. Left a bit later as i had to drop Little MissStan off at the childminders. This also meant that i was on my own and didn't have to keep the pace down. Certainly blew some cobwebs off - maybe its because the bike was cleaned this weekend?


----------



## gaz (8 Jan 2013)

Day 2 of taking the train. they haven't noticed i'm a cyclist yet.


----------



## Andrew_P (8 Jan 2013)

gaz said:


> Day 2 of taking the train. they haven't noticed i'm a cyclist yet.


 When are you uploading to silly tubers to youtube?


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (8 Jan 2013)

gaz said:


> Day 2 of taking the train. they haven't noticed i'm a cyclist yet.


 
When is a replacement coming?

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## gaz (8 Jan 2013)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> When is a replacement coming?
> 
> Sorry for your loss.


Looking at the moment at new bikes. Thinking a cross bike with discs that I will add mudguards and a rack too. Gives me flexibility to only rely on one bike for now.


----------



## BSRU (8 Jan 2013)

gaz said:


> Looking at the moment at new bikes. Thinking a cross bike with discs that I will add mudguards and a rack too. Gives me flexibility to only rely on one bike for now.


I always thought a Genesis Croix De Fer would be a good all round bike.


----------



## fossyant (8 Jan 2013)

Had to drive today. Accident on M56 meant whole of South Manchester was gridlock. 80 minutes to do 7 miles.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> Had to drive today. Accident on M56 meant whole of South Manchester was gridlock. 80 minutes to do 7 miles.


 

Drive?
Nope - not talking to you.


----------



## Sandra6 (8 Jan 2013)

gaz said:


> Day 2 of taking the train. they haven't noticed i'm a cyclist yet.


When will we see the footage of these journeys?! I bet you get some good close passes on the platform.


----------



## Kookas (8 Jan 2013)

Triban's first spill - hit a rough patch as I took a corner. Bike's alright, I'm not though.. it hurt quite a bit


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jan 2013)

Kookas said:


> Triban's first spill - hit a rough patch as I took a corner. Bike's alright, I'm not though.. it hurt quite a bit


 

Ouch - hope you are not too damaged.


----------



## Kookas (8 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Ouch - hope you are not too damaged.



Not too bad. Shredded a hole in my jacket, though, which makes me wonder if they'll ever be able to make breathable clothes with the strength of leather.


----------



## Downward (8 Jan 2013)

Wooo - 1st Rain commute of the year. Only taken 4 days too !


----------



## subaqua (8 Jan 2013)

nearly left hooked by a skip wagon at Aldgate this morning . passed me then stuck indicator on as his rear wheel was level with me . glad i , in the words of Bo Jo " had my wits about me" , and that i had adjusted the brakes last week or it could have been a bit messy.


----------



## musa (8 Jan 2013)

Didn't commute today but I noticed a cyclist had come off quite badly with a car coming out of a junction in elephant and castle near lsbu


----------



## potsy (8 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> Had to drive today. Accident on M56 meant whole of South Manchester was gridlock. 80 minutes to do 7 miles.


Was a bit chaotic wasn't it? 

Tonights commute can be summed up in 1 word- filtering-tastic  
Oh, and a bit of


----------



## Hacienda71 (8 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> Was a bit chaotic wasn't it?
> 
> Tonights commute can be summed up in 1 word- filtering-tastic
> Oh, and a bit of


 
I am pretending to dictate in the office for a bit to avoid the


----------



## gaz (8 Jan 2013)

BSRU said:


> I always thought a Genesis Croix De Fer would be a good all round bike.


It's on my list of possibilities, a bit on the heavy side though.
Liking the look of Pinnacle Arkose Three which Ian pointed in my direction this morning. Cracking value for the bit of kit and it was designed by a designer of the CDF.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Jan 2013)

Got wiped out tonight by a car who didn't see me on a roundabout. Took his details jumped back on the bike and did the last 6 miles. Looks like I have broken a spoke or two on the front wheel and that is it, luckily I fell to the left after bouncing off his front end so all the gears and that should be fine.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Got wiped out tonight by a car who didn't see me on a roundabout. Took his details jumped back on the bike and did the last 6 miles. Looks like I have broken a spoke or two on the front wheel and that is it, luckily I fell to the left after bouncing off his front end so all the gears and that should be fine.


 

Blimey mate. Hope you and the bike are ok.

Get bike checked over by your LBS.
Any damage get it charged back to the driver.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Blimey mate. Hope you and the bike are ok.
> 
> Get bike checked over by your LBS.
> Any damage get it charged back to the driver.


 
I'm absolutely fine, bloke was very apologetic, think I scared him as I jumped up and not so politely asked him if three lights on the front of the bike wasn't enough for him to see. Took his details and a photo of his registration plate but I am fairly relaxed about it.


----------



## BSRU (8 Jan 2013)

gaz said:


> It's on my list of possibilities, a bit on the heavy side though.
> Liking the look of Pinnacle Arkose Three which Ian pointed in my direction this morning. Cracking value for the bit of kit and it was designed by a designer of the CDF.


Nice bike, apart from the bar top levers, my Ridgeback Panorama came with them but took them off as they got in the way.


----------



## 400bhp (8 Jan 2013)

I closed a fuel cap on a guys car tonight. That was my good deed for the day.

And, I've had this only a small handful of times ever on my commute, a fast roadie went past and we took turns drafting each other for a couple of miles. He was bloody quick.


----------



## dave r (8 Jan 2013)

Dry ride to work wet ride home, was wearing my big cape, the one I can pitch at the side of the road and use as a tent, indulged in some SCR on the way home, with the cape and a head wind I was maxing out the heart rate in places, it was better than a training session, just don't tell my doctor I was maxing out my heart rate he'll have a fit.


----------



## fossyant (8 Jan 2013)

400bhp said:


> I closed a fuel cap on a guys car tonight. That was my good deed for the day.
> 
> And, I've had this only a small handful of times ever on my commute, a fast roadie went past and we took turns drafting each other for a couple of miles. He was bloody quick.



Was not me... I was being poked by a Doctor.. Oh matron !


----------



## 400bhp (9 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> Was not me... I was being poked by a Doctor.. Oh matron !


 
Was about twice the size of you mate - big hefty sprinter. Didn't talk to him as was too busy trying to stick on his wheel. He probably thought I'd bottled it as I had to turn off when he was up front.


----------



## Black Country Ste (9 Jan 2013)

I let another cyclist know his rear light was going dim this morning, then cut him up. Oops.

SMIDSYed on the way home, or rather he didn't want to see my MJ808E pointing straight at him.


----------



## MisterStan (9 Jan 2013)

Last night was a mild run home, very busy for cyclists too, the most i've seen out for a while.

Cooler this morning and it's forecast to drop further this afternoon . Steady run in to work today, only one close pass by an idiot boy racer.


----------



## Matthew_T (9 Jan 2013)

Oh, and a cyclist blinded me with his light that he didnt dip. I turned down the brightness on mine and pointed it down, but he didnt. I wasnt very happy.


----------



## fossyant (9 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Oh, and a cyclist blinded me with his light that he didnt dip. I turned down the brightness on mine and pointed it down, but he didnt. I wasnt very happy.


 

Happens. Chil !

Nothing to report - slow ride, lack of sleep last night !


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jan 2013)

Mist, damp and drizzle today.
Was talking to a fellow commuter with an On One disc brake road bike.
Very nice it was too.. oh yes, he could shift too.

The bike is a mucky thing now.


----------



## subaqua (9 Jan 2013)

nice "easy" ride in and I beat my PB by 2 minutes. more by luck on the traffic lights then better fitness i would wager. only thing that was noteworthy was the nobber van driver sounding horn when another driver didn't indicate and then doing exacrtly the same. so a really boring ride


----------



## shouldbeinbed (9 Jan 2013)

The Fog this morning was freakishly bad, like something out of a Stephen King book, thicker as a Big Brother contestant and wetter than an Otter's pocket. I could see my front flashing lights reflecting off it and was wiping my glasses every 50 yards just to be able to see. I had to change my usual short route in as there's bits of it unlit and with no cats eyes, after the first stretch like that I decided I needed to find a road surface I could see.


----------



## potsy (9 Jan 2013)

Was a bit foggy when I set off, glad I put an extra bright light front and rear, 3 on each end now  

Winter jacket was used but was roasting by the time I got to work


----------



## dodd82 (9 Jan 2013)

This morning felt like the world had woken up in a huff - close pass city.

One was a rubbish truck, which I heard steaming up behind me as I approached a pinch point... it's one of those situations where you just wait for the close pass, rather than moving into the middle of the road to try and prevent it - I don't think that would have been a sensible decision!

Commute home last night was very pleasant until someone in a passenger seat leaned out of the window to shout obscenities as they overtook. No reason for it, just someone playing the big man. Spoilt the ride.


----------



## fossyant (9 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> Was a bit foggy when I set off, glad I put an extra bright light front and rear, 3 on each end now
> 
> Winter jacket was used but was roasting by the time I got to work


 
Only 3. Heh heh !


----------



## 400bhp (9 Jan 2013)

Almost got left hooked this morning. Luckily I was turning left also otherwise it would have been emergency stopping time.

Only for the offender to stop 100 yards down the road at a shop 

I stopped. The guy got out of his car. Interestingly with a raised voice he started saying something rather incoherently. He'd clearly gone into defence mode, then realised I wasn't having a go at him actually apologised.


----------



## potsy (9 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> Only 3. Heh heh !


Aye, got to think of the weight savings for the segments


----------



## 400bhp (9 Jan 2013)

Gonna be cold for the rest of the week..


----------



## potsy (9 Jan 2013)

400bhp said:


> Gonna be cold for the rest of the week..


And I just put the ice bike into storage too


----------



## MisterStan (9 Jan 2013)

Friday's forecast currently offering me a tailwind in to work and then a tailwind home.....


----------



## shouldbeinbed (9 Jan 2013)

400bhp said:


> Gonna be cold for the rest of the week..


 
Jolly dee.

Long trousers and a jacket then? I'm on a rest day tomorrow, I might put the spikey tyres on the clunker bike just in case it gets slippery getting to work over the weekend.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jan 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Friday's forecast currently offering me a tailwind in to work and then a tailwind home.....


 

Yeah we've all heard about these mythical once in a lifetime tail wind stories


----------



## MisterStan (9 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Yeah we've all heard about these mythical once in a lifetime tail wind stories


Well I shall be riding my Unicorn in to work nonetheless.


----------



## gaz (9 Jan 2013)

Day 3 of taking the train: My cover was almost blown but I managed to blend back in.

Bikes ordered for a test ride later in the week


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jan 2013)

gaz said:


> Day 3 of taking the train: My cover was almost blown but I managed to blend back in.
> 
> Bikes ordered for a test ride later in the week


 

Are you collecting a nice stack of Metro and Evening Standard newspapers Gaz?


----------



## gaz (9 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Are you collecting a nice stack of Metro and Evening Standard newspapers Gaz?


wouldn't touch them with a barge pole.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jan 2013)

gaz said:


> wouldn't touch them with a barge pole.


 

I take that as a yes then...


----------



## PBB (9 Jan 2013)

Picked the wrong day to take shirt supply into the office (have never managed to bring shirts in on the bike without creasing them) - it was a beautiful sunny day here in Cardiff and I was really looking forward to riding, but then remembered that there was a car outside the office not a bike


----------



## mark st1 (9 Jan 2013)

I got a soaking going in at 3.30 am this morning on the up side it was sunny warm ish and daylight  for the first time in however long on my commute home at 3pm. It seems very cold outside allready this evening though.


----------



## Svendo (9 Jan 2013)

Not strictly today but...

On Monday my Garmin 705 fell off. I thought I'd gone over some bumps, but did a quick check of bottle and lights, all present. Minute later looked at the time but Garmin gone! S**t! Doubled back and found it in the middle of the road dead, screen shattered and case split. Its fallen off before so must have been run over to be that damaged.

I've had to order an Edge 800 with OS maps to console myself!


----------



## MisterStan (9 Jan 2013)

Svendo said:


> Not strictly today but...
> 
> On Monday my Garmin 705 fell off. I thought I'd gone over some bumps, but did a quick check of bottle and lights, all present. Minute later looked at the time but Garmin gone! S**t! Doubled back and found it in the middle of the road dead, screen shattered and case split. Its fallen off before so must have been run over to be that damaged.
> 
> I've had to order an Edge 800 with OS maps to console myself!


I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## MisterStan (9 Jan 2013)

Wow, the temperature has dropped a bit!


----------



## Hip Priest (9 Jan 2013)

Today a taxi driver attempted to overtake me whilst I was turning right at a t-junction, and then sailed through a hard red at a pedestrian crossing. Silly sausage.


----------



## avsd (9 Jan 2013)

Great day's commute. Left a little latter than normal and cycled in to work in sunshine. Frosty, mist rising of the river, ducks etc. A great way to start the day. Left work at 4:15pm in daylight, calm no wind and little traffic. Just one incident at a set of traffic lights were a lass in a Corsa ran a red light but I was in such a good mood I did not let it annoy me.

Summer is coming just the rest of the winter to get through


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Jan 2013)

PBB said:


> Picked the wrong day to take shirt supply into the office (have never managed to bring shirts in on the bike without creasing them) - it was a beautiful sunny day here in Cardiff and I was really looking forward to riding, but then remembered that there was a car outside the office not a bike


I take a fresh shirt everyday. I fold it up, put it onto a dry bag and squeeze as much air out as I can and put it at the bottom of my rucksack. Get to work hang it up and the creases fall out whilst in the shower - yes I know a shower!


----------



## potsy (9 Jan 2013)

Just remembered another thing I noticed whilst leaving work tonight... it was still light 
Not for long, but there was definite signs of the longer days starting


----------



## martint235 (9 Jan 2013)

Looking forward to commuting in the morning after 3 days on a training course.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (9 Jan 2013)

I took a detour on today's commute home

To the pub

*hic


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jan 2013)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> I took a detour on today's commute home
> 
> To the pub
> 
> *hic


 

I'm liking your style...


----------



## Black Country Ste (10 Jan 2013)

Shoulder checked, expecting to see half a dozen cars follow me over the bus lane as usual. Nothing but a cyclist drafting me... me! I'm slow!


----------



## subaqua (10 Jan 2013)

Frosty ride in. and have discovered where the cheesy smell is coming from. My helmet . ( down Fnaaar) not sure how to get rid of the smell either- baby wipes have not been working (quite obviously)


----------



## Sandra6 (10 Jan 2013)

I forgot my gloves. 
It was cold at 8pm. Very quiet on the roads though.


----------



## martint235 (10 Jan 2013)

subaqua said:


> Frosty ride in. and have discovered where the cheesy smell is coming from. My helmet . ( down Fnaaar) not sure how to get rid of the smell either- baby wipes have not been working (quite obviously)


 Wear a cap. Simples.

Nice quiet commute for me. Couple of ninjas on the Waterlink Way but couldn't be bothered to engage. Another pillock was treating it like a racetrack, seemed a bit shocked to see me in his way. He may go slower tomorrow.


----------



## Andrew_P (10 Jan 2013)

Some Helmet makers sell spare padding. Then wear a cap. 

Nice few commutes a few close passes but nothing that got the anger flowing.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jan 2013)

Nippy this morning. Tried out my only bike related gift from Christmas - I 'thick' (flease inside) buff - nice and toasty round my neck. Traffic chaos everywhere, ha ha !


----------



## Beebo (10 Jan 2013)

I'm sure I should welcome all cyclists with a "come one, come all" attitude, but there just seems to be a few too many idiot cyclists about at the moment with no regard for their own safety or the safety of other cyclists. I saw some awful undertaking of buses and lorries and I was undertaken and cut up far too many time by other cyclists! It seems to happen at or near junctions where they are jostling for position. I try to sit back a watch the idiots battle it out, but every now and again they drag me down to their level and I end up in the melee.


----------



## 400bhp (10 Jan 2013)

subaqua said:


> Frosty ride in. and have discovered where the cheesy smell is coming from. My helmet . ( down Fnaaar) not sure how to get rid of the smell either- baby wipes have not been working (quite obviously)


 
Put it in a mesh bag and bung it in the wash-ideally throw in some bicarb of soda too. 

Also, spray with some febreze or something similar too.


----------



## dodd82 (10 Jan 2013)

Decent commute today - actually feel better now than I did this time yesterday (see my tired thread!).

Traffic was already building up at 7am, so it'd have been a rough day to drive in.

Saw a cyclist on one of those bikes with no gears, having a leisurely ride on the high street - safely. Said hello as I passed... a nice start to the day.

Confidence is definitely coming on. I was entering my final roundabout before work, right hand lane ready for an immediate right turn after, and a impatient idiot undertook me, swerved in front, only to join the queue that was already onto the roundabout to turn right. I took immense pleasure at filtering to the front and taking the turn whilst he was still back somewhere on the roundabout 

Into my last turn, an unlit child on a bmx type bike shot across the road in front of a car and me... I actually swore instinctively as I thought I was going to hit him. Crazy!


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jan 2013)

bbbbrrrrrrrrr little bit chilly this morning so go out the Spesh defroster boots to keep the old tootsies warm. Bit foggy too for first part of commute. But at least the roads were dry. Not that it made any difference to the already crappy state of my bike.


----------



## apb (10 Jan 2013)

Started using strava this week and was doing pretty well up the dundas climb segment until a VW polo wasn't happy being stuck in traffic and just broke left "Top Gun" style and almost pushed me in some parked cars, had to come to a complete stop up hill on a SS. Nevermind, there's always tomorrow.

Saw another CCer on this segment, reckon i can do that time. Think i'm a little over the hill to be KOM and i'm not much of a speed racer.


----------



## dodd82 (10 Jan 2013)

apb said:


> Started using strava this week and was doing pretty well up the dundas climb segment until a VW polo wasn't happy being stuck in traffic and just broke left "Top Gun" style and almost pushed me in some parked cars, had to come to a complete stop up hill on a SS. Nevermind, there's always tomorrow.
> 
> Saw another CCer on this segment, reckon i can do that time. Think i'm a little over the hill to be KOM and i'm not much of a speed racer.


 
I track my rides using Endomondo, so that I can keep a track of my distances mainly.

Is Strava basically the same thing, but with segments where times are recorded in a competition type fashion, or have I got it wrong?


----------



## apb (10 Jan 2013)

dodd82 said:


> I track my rides using Endomondo, so that I can keep a track of my distances mainly.
> 
> Is Strava basically the same thing, but with segments where times are recorded in a competition type fashion, or have I got it wrong?


yeah that sounds right. You can track your rides, distance, speed, you can hook up a HRM. and create segments to compete with others.

I think it's interesting to see how many miles i do and where i cycle in the city. It's a good tool to see where other people cycle and look for new routes, as they have incorporated an social element to it like twitter as you can share your rides. The Dundas street segment is an interesting one for me as it's part of my daily commute and i find it quite a challenge.

I've never heard of Endomondo, but there are a few GPS type cycling apps. I sometimes run to work when i drop my boy off at nursery and strava is good for that.

it's free


----------



## doddy73 (10 Jan 2013)

She's a wicked lady that puncture fairy

She struck a chap on the way home last night who had no spare tube and no pump.... to thwart her evil plans I stopped and helped him with a new tube and a loan of my pump... chap merrily on his way.... I place new spare tube in bag for next journey...... This morning, 4 miles in, back tyre goes in an instant.... retribution by the fairy! ah but I have spares? thou shall not prevail!!!! So, wheel off, checks tyre to find an ich long pice of glass lodge in tyre... I found it by cutting my thumb with it.... happy days... keep smiling.... remove glass.... change tube... inflate.... on my way again. Still happy despite my glove now being somewhat squishy and bloody. Half a mile later she strikes again..... should have checked the tyre for more glass! hole in tube.... gives up and walks the rest.... she wins

Fairy 1
Dodster 0


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jan 2013)

dodd82 said:


> I track my rides using Endomondo, so that I can keep a track of my distances mainly.
> 
> Is Strava basically the same thing, but with segments where times are recorded in a competition type fashion, or have I got it wrong?


 
Don't go onto Strava, you find out how really old and slow you are.


----------



## apb (10 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Don't go onto Strava, you find out how really old and slow you are.


 
Had a good dose of reality today.


----------



## MisterStan (10 Jan 2013)

doddy73 said:


> She's a wicked lady that puncture fairy
> 
> She struck a chap on the way home last night who had no spare tube and no pump.... to thwart her evil plans I stopped and helped him with a new tube and a loan of my pump... chap merrily on his way.... I place new spare tube in bag for next journey...... This morning, 4 miles in, back tyre goes in an instant.... retribution by the fairy! ah but I have spares? thou shall not prevail!!!! So, wheel off, checks tyre to find an ich long pice of glass lodge in tyre... I found it by cutting my thumb with it.... happy days... keep smiling.... remove glass.... change tube... inflate.... on my way again. Still happy despite my glove now being somewhat squishy and bloody. Half a mile later she strikes again..... should have checked the tyre for more glass! hole in tube.... gives up and walks the rest.... she wins
> 
> ...


Never give up!


----------



## dodd82 (10 Jan 2013)

apb said:


> yeah that sounds right. You can track your rides, distance, speed, you can hook up a HRM. and create segments to compete with others.
> 
> I think it's interesting to see how many miles i do and where i cycle in the city. It's a good tool to see where other people cycle and look for new routes, as they have incorporated an social element to it like twitter as you can share your rides. The Dundas street segment is an interesting one for me as it's part of my daily commute and i find it quite a challenge.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks - yeh, Endomondo sounds exactly the same but without the segments.

My combination of competitiveness and being a rather average cyclist on an average bike means that Strava maybe a bad idea for me.


----------



## paulw1969 (10 Jan 2013)

Bit chilly this morning at 6.00am.....didn't seem as frosty as last night at about 11 though so reckon it might of warmed up a little overnight. Fewer close passes this week.
Stopped to help a fellow cyclist (on Tuesday i think it was) he had all the gear to repair a puncture but his tyre was bulging badly opposite the valve....didn't know what was up with it so couldn't help him..he had already stripped the wheel twice ...thought about it after and wondered if the beading on the tyre had broke?


----------



## paulw1969 (10 Jan 2013)

Bit chilly this morning at 6.00am.....didn't seem as frosty as last night at about 11 though so reckon it might of warmed up a little overnight. Fewer close passes this week.
Stopped to help a fellow cyclist (on Tuesday i think it was) he had all the gear to repair a puncture but his tyre was bulging badly opposite the valve....didn't know what was up with it so couldn't help him..he had already stripped the wheel twice ...thought about it after and wondered if the beading on the tyre had broke?


----------



## glenn forger (10 Jan 2013)

Seen a few cyclists with head lights this week. Certainly draws the eye because of the odd movement.


----------



## Christopher (10 Jan 2013)

Well it has been an interesting week, I was in the shower at work when the fire alarm went off. It was too cold to stand naked in the car park so I had to risk dying to preserve my modesty.Could not smell any smoke so think it was a drill.
Next day thought I had snapped the rear axle on the 1983 Dawes Windsor but closer inspection showed the steatstays have both broken off at the seat/top tube join (see photo). It can be repaired but would cost much more than the frame is worth so I'll junk it. I certainly got my original £30's worth out of it! Couple of days off now so no riding for the mo.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (10 Jan 2013)

Sluggish ride in,almost fell off at Harrow Green when I stopped and my pedal hit the kerb.
Fast ride back,not as many cars as expected but more cyclists than expected though.


----------



## subaqua (11 Jan 2013)

last night- an all the gear (except decent lights it seems) rider who stopped me to complain about my bright lights and its flash . told him it makes me visible to other road users and to not stare at it . head against wall moment i think


this mornings -not as cold as yesterday , couple of idiots in vans trying to intimidate me into letting them squeeze through a gap that was never going to exist. was so good passing them 30 seconds after the passed me safely when they hit the back of the queue into Aldgate .


----------



## MisterStan (11 Jan 2013)

Fresh this morning! 
A good run in aside form the twunt in the BMW who decided it would be a good idea to try and overtake me on a mini RAB (didn't get past) and then again at the ped island pinch point the other side of the RAB. He beeped several times, i gave him a cheery wave.

There seem to be a lot of cycle commuters around at the moment too!


----------



## fossyant (11 Jan 2013)

Took the scenic route via the Trans Pennine as I'd had a bad night's sleep, and didn't fancy the traffic.

Passed a couple of old gents walking dogs - one remarked 'that's a great light' (had the Magicshine on full and the 3xT6 unit on full). Nearly came a cropper near Parrs Wood - very muddy and the bike slipped out over an adverse camber - shot me sideways headding for the river ! Just recovered it. Dropped to the middle ring to progress through the mud.

Other than that, fairly pleasant in the light rain.


----------



## Edwards80 (11 Jan 2013)

Scalped my wife last night. Nothing to brag about really, except that she was in the Nissan 

Overtook her up the inside whilst she was exiting a junction (I knew it was her + left room!) - got a proper telling off when she pulled up at home


----------



## fossyant (11 Jan 2013)

Edwards80 said:


> Scalped my wife last night. Nothing to brag about really, except that she was in the Nissan
> 
> Overtook her up the inside whilst she was exiting a junction (I knew it was her + left room!) - got a proper telling off when she pulled up at home


 
Bet you did. 'You shouldn't be riding that fast yadda yadda' !


----------



## shouldbeinbed (11 Jan 2013)

Still slow picking my way through the fog this week but I caught up a bloke this morning who'd gone by me at a set of lights at half six and was mentally bemoaning him as yet another ninja until a couple of yards behind him when there was a single light in his backpack pocket that was pretty well dead. 

I pulled alongisde him and told him he was almost invisible and that it looked like his batteries had given up. I got some incomprehensible growl in reply.


----------



## Nocode (11 Jan 2013)

Working from home today but decided I need to keep up the training so put a quick 40km under my belt - Orpington > Otford > Eynsford > Farningham > Swanley > Home.

Felt good, but weird to be out doing what would normally be a weekend route for me during the week with all my commuting lights on etc.


----------



## Andrew_P (11 Jan 2013)

First full week since the 21st December, cycle legs felt it this morning plus the cold seemed to be cuttting through. Amazing how quick you get used to riding in relatively warm weather, then the shock when it drops.

Someone got the sharp edge of me this morning, coming downhill needing to turn right I signalled looked and moved this pissed that person off and they punish passed me on the inside felt the draft of the wing mirror. Tosser.

Also this is happening more often since I have better lighting on the front, approaching a T-Junction on my left a car is pulling up I am going at a fair pace nothing on the road with me, clearly has time to go but hesitates to wait to see "what I am" then when I am really close they start to bloody edge out in antcipation of my passing. Scares the crap out of me.

First time this morning I switched on my Rear Cateye in flashmode, the Moon rear light made it look like the (fresh) Batteries where running flat!


----------



## MisterStan (11 Jan 2013)

LOCO said:


> Also this is happening more often since I have better lighting on the front, approaching a T-Junction on my left a car is pulling up I am going at a fair pace nothing on the road with me, clearly has time to go but hesitates to wait to see "what I am" then when I am really close they start to bloody edge out in antcipation of my passing. Scares the crap out of me.


This makes me nervous too, but mainly because sometimes they don't edge out, they just go for it - happens on RABS a lot I find.


----------



## Hip Priest (11 Jan 2013)

Met Black Golf Man today. Black Golf Man is a man in a black Golf (geddit?) who I see once or twice a week near Newcastle RVI. He simply doesn't know how to drive around cyclists, with 'get past them immediately' being his only course of action. Today, he passed me just before we hit the back of a queue, and I had to slam on and go up the inside of him, to avoid entering his car via the boot.


----------



## tomahawk (11 Jan 2013)

The big light in the sky today is called the sun .. you do remember the sun don't you, don't you?!!!!


----------



## Boris Bajic (11 Jan 2013)

[QUOTE 2247505, member: 1314"]Stopped at reds outside Old Vic this evening.



"56,57 inches?" An old man with a grey goatee, in lycra, on a retro 70s road bike. Looked like Adrian except he wasn't dressed like a teenager and wasn't grumpy.

"No" I replied. "*52 inch frame*."

Nice cool dude.[/quote]

I accept that I am a 5'8" short-arse with all the shoulder chips and issues that go with my height...

But you, sir, are a GIANT.

Sorry... I had to.


----------



## tomahawk (11 Jan 2013)

well done that sainsburies home shopping van driver for sticking to the golden rule "its always safe to pull out in front of a cyclist no matter what speed they are doing". how does one fit a car horn to ones bi-cycle?


----------



## Andrew_P (11 Jan 2013)

Just to say currently it look perfect cycling weather to go home, may lock up early and make a run for it!


----------



## apb (11 Jan 2013)

So, last night i came off my bike turning right, in the left lane, from lothian road onto princess street. It was pretty wet and i was taking care over the tram lines and then started accelerating onto princess street, off my saddle. My front tyre slid on a sunken man hole cover which i just didn't see.

I just went to have a look at the offending man hole cover and it doesn't look that dangerous though it is sunken. I think when my bike did find tarmac again my front wheel stopped and i kept going.

Was help up by a few peds, two of which hung around to make sure i was ok. Was able of coast my bike home.

Lots of grazing on my elbow and hip and soft tissue damage around my ribs. Front wheel is buckled, front brake needs adjusting and will need to set my brake levers again. So not to much damage, but will need to be addressed before i get on it again. Pride completely damaged.

Will be off the bike for a couple of days and on my geared bike at a cruising pace.

I took the bus today, it sucked.


----------



## davefb (11 Jan 2013)

tomahawk said:


> well done that sainsburies home shopping van driver for sticking to the golden rule "its always safe to pull out in front of a cyclist no matter what speed they are doing". how does one fit a car horn to ones bi-cycle?


they'll know.. they'll have records.....


----------



## MisterStan (11 Jan 2013)

apb said:


> So, last night i came off my bike turning right, in the left lane, from lothian road onto princess street. It was pretty wet and i was taking care over the tram lines and then started accelerating onto princess street, off my saddle. My front tyre slid on a sunken man hole cover which i just didn't see.
> 
> I just went to have a look at the offending man hole cover and it doesn't look that dangerous though it is sunken. I think when my bike did find tarmac again my front wheel stopped and i kept going.
> 
> ...


Hope you're ok mate.


----------



## potsy (11 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> Nearly came a cropper near Parrs Wood - very muddy and the bike slipped out over an adverse camber - shot me sideways headding for the river ! Just recovered it. Dropped to the middle ring to progress through the mud.
> 
> Other than that, fairly pleasant in the light rain.


That's the one bit I don't enjoy when it's wet/muddy on there, especially with widish slicks 

Been on the road bike all week due to the CX needing a new front brake cable and me being very lazy in going to get one, missed the usual Friday afternoon ride home on the trail, though the bike looks like it's been offroading anyway


----------



## MisterStan (11 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> though the bike looks like it's been offroading anyway


Same here and I lavished attention on her last weekend, my drive train looks like it's been buried and dug up again.


----------



## fossyant (11 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> That's the one bit I don't enjoy when it's wet/muddy on there, especially with widish slicks


 
Real slippy there this morning - wasn't expecting it. Currently waiting for darkness to descend so I can try out the eye scorching triple T6 properly (was a bit to light this morning). 

PS no pedestrians, wild life or car drivers will be harmed in this experiment.


----------



## ComedyPilot (11 Jan 2013)

Well, for such a short commute tonight (2.5 miles), the amount of complete CRETINS on a rural country road is astounding. Close passes and worst of all driving at you overtaking - yep, verge time again to avoid being hit. 

I have nothing but absolute contempt for some drivers, and Friday evenings seem to bring out the worst of them.

Oh, and any farker with a dirty number plate should be fined £200.00 

Rant over......


----------



## fossyant (11 Jan 2013)

Fossy 1, Mud 1

Got me on way home, flat on my face. Whoops


----------



## potsy (11 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> Fossy 1, Mud 1
> 
> Got me on way home, flat on my face. Whoops


 

How's the bike?


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (11 Jan 2013)

Not to bad but yesterdays return at the same time was better.Bit worried for a cyclist squeezing through the traffic at Mile End just as the lights changed.Got into a bit of hot water myself at Thatched House due to the mess of cars got overtaken by car on my inside with car coming at me but I didn't panic.I would have normally been positioned there to turn up the Cann Hall Road.







Didn't turn off at Cann Hall Road because I wanted to pop into Tescos and this wasn't much further up the road.How not to lock your bike?

(It's ok it wasn't my bike)


----------



## Twizit (11 Jan 2013)

Doh. First over the handlebar moment this morning. Was getting rather pissed off with the cyclist in front of me, constantly weaving in and out of cars without checking what was behind him also popping on and off the pavement. Should have known to keep more distance but the last time he popped back from outside the queue of traffic to the inside where I was.... Then had to slam on his brakes right in front of me. Nowhere for me to go but emergency brake and over the handlebars I go. 

Thankfully just a bit of gravel rash here and there, and just one comedy bit of missing skin right in the middle of my forehead. Bike remarkably still in one piece, but then the Pompino if a fairly solid lump of steel.

Lesson learnt. Keep well out of the way of nutters in future. Otherwise a nice day of commuting


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (11 Jan 2013)

Loads of nutters down the Mile End Road.Bloke in front of me was quite fast at first,then rode through Whitechapel like he was sightseeing,then pulled his mobile phone out to have a chat.Priceless.May have been dressed in black but his back light even if it was shining in my eyes was good.It was a cateye superflash thingy,similar to what I have fitted on the left hand side.


----------



## fossyant (11 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> How's the bike?


Muddy....

Got stopped by a gent on his bike near the Pyramid. Put his hand out. As I saw him I'd switched the big light from low to off and thought I'd blinded him.

He stopped me to ask where I got the lights, as he had an old ever ready d cell front. Explained if he went on eBay and typed in T6 bike light he would find them, cost £27 to £30 including batteries etc. etc.

He was well impressed, no surprise with old ever readys. Even told him where he could fit the battery. Thanked him and wished him well.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Jan 2013)

apb said:


> I took the bus today, it sucked.


Hope you're not too sore: gws!


----------



## 400bhp (11 Jan 2013)

crap driving comes in 3's

One the way home tonight.
#1 - driver pulls out on me to turn right across my path - it's a notorious junction for it so I was already anticipating it.

#2 - 200 yards down the road, a driver is on the wrong side of the road after leaving a car park. He finally notices I'm there, then starts shouting something from behind his closed window (don't they always).

#2. Pleb drives straight across a mini r'about after I had entered to her right.

:sigh: non commute ride tomorrow.


----------



## Matthew_T (11 Jan 2013)

Had a VERY near miss with a taxi who jumped the lights. When my lights changed, I set off and he was still making it through the junction. I very nearly ended up riding infront of him but thought better of it. But me stopping and him stopping caused the car behind to have to take avoiding action. It could have been very nasty.

On an upnote, I went up a cat 4 climb which I had never done before and it was a lovely view from the top.


----------



## Dan B (11 Jan 2013)

Twizit said:


> Lesson learnt. Keep well out of the way of nutters in future. Otherwise a nice day of commuting


Lesson 1 is keep out if the way of idiots. Lesson 2 is, when emergency braking, keep your arms stiff (brace against the bars) and your weight back. Not a criticism, just a tip :-)


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (12 Jan 2013)

Dan B said:


> Lesson 1 is keep out if the way of idiots. Lesson 2 is, when emergency braking, keep your arms stiff (brace against the bars) and your weight back. Not a criticism, just a tip :-)


 
Hard to keep out the way of the idiots as there are so many of them about.


----------



## Sandra6 (12 Jan 2013)

Waiting with a work mate at the RAB, and waiting and waiting, lots of traffic, then the next car to cross stops and lets us out. 
Very unusual. 
Said workmate has a new ultra bright shiny light on his bike and we both definitely noticed cars given us a bit more space and not so keen to pull out on us. Shame I haven't got a spare £120 to buy my own.


----------



## philwjones (12 Jan 2013)

Had my first nosedive when commuting yesterday. My own fault, going down the cycle path too fast for the ice on a hilly bend. Ended with bruised knees, a slightly pulled calf and a corking bruise on my thigh. Bikewise, handlebars and front wheel ended parallel and my Poundland backup light was toast - thankfully my Cree was alright. One of my gear levers appeared to lose it's ability to spring back, but a bit of work with the screwdriver fixed that earlier.

Lessons learned etc!


----------



## campbellab (13 Jan 2013)

My fingers stung today. Need good gloves. Shorts still fine (with big wooly socks on).


----------



## J.Primus (14 Jan 2013)

This morning was cold. Really really cold!


----------



## martint235 (14 Jan 2013)

Commuting by train again today as I'm off to Crewe tonight . I bet Southeastern use the snow to run a short train late. 

It's not doing my mileage any good


----------



## Blurb (14 Jan 2013)

Only a little flurry of snow in the NW of London and nowt in the West End.
Got the layers just right for a change, so got into work nice and fresh. Mere -1c low in Outer London


----------



## GrasB (14 Jan 2013)

I got on my bike & rode 29.4 miles to work on slicks without issue


----------



## Kookas (14 Jan 2013)

Worried about the corrosion from the grit on the roads. How does everyone keep their chain running smoothly in the face of grit? I don't really want to have to wash and lube my bike every day, but will if it's necessary.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Jan 2013)

This morning was my first ever full cycling kit commute (loose lycra trollies and new TENN longsleeve cycling top and Regatta underjacket). Apart from getting far too hot it was the most comfortable commute ever!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jan 2013)

12 miles this morning, dusting of snow in Leicester but the main roads are clear, forecast to be worse later on today.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 12 miles this morning, dusting of snow in Leicester but the main roads are clear, forecast to be worse later on today.


 
Zero snow here in Suffolk but it's due at lunchtime. I can't decide whether to get my MTB with its tractor tyres out for the snow or stick with my singlespeed, which has a meaty Marathon Plus on the back and a Gator on the front. The roads stay pretty clear even when snow is heavy.

This is weird, I'm now just typing what I'm thinking without any regard as to whether it's actually going to be interesting to anyone else reading it.

Oooh, I have more coffee left in the flask!


----------



## fossyant (14 Jan 2013)

Kookas said:


> Worried about the corrosion from the grit on the roads. How does everyone keep their chain running smoothly in the face of grit? I don't really want to have to wash and lube my bike every day, but will if it's necessary.


 
Wash bike every day and oil it. Simple.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jan 2013)

The snow was rubbish. Just had two stretches of nice snow, the rest was mud. Boooo


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Zero snow here in Suffolk but it's due at lunchtime. I can't decide whether to get my MTB with its tractor tyres out for the snow or stick with my singlespeed, which has a meaty Marathon Plus on the back and a Gator on the front. The roads stay pretty clear even when snow is heavy.
> 
> This is weird, I'm now just typing what I'm thinking without any regard as to whether it's actually going to be interesting to anyone else reading it.
> 
> Oooh, I have more coffee left in the flask!


 
Ice tyres on my hybrid, I am planning to do my normal route home tonight which has off road cycle paths and bridleways, they definitely won't be clear. Talking about coffee, going to see if there is any milk in the fridge.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Ice tyres on my hybrid, I am planning to do my normal route home tonight which has off road cycle paths and bridleways, they definitely won't be clear. Talking about coffee, going to see if there is any milk in the fridge.


 
Hmm, the cyclepaths are a bit of a wild card, I can't see them being at all clear and worse they'll have footfall packing down the snow.

Milk in coffee? I keep my beverages simple so nobody can stuff them up. I also refuse to drink instant coffee, I'd rather go without.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jan 2013)

Ice tyres should be okay on the paths (fingers crossed) more importantly I decided on a cup of tea instead of coffee.


----------



## subaqua (14 Jan 2013)

Light flurry getting heavier as i got into town . between aldgate and London Bridge looked like a snowman. can't wait for the ride home after the promised dollop at 14.00


----------



## donnydave (14 Jan 2013)

Left the road bike in the shed and deployed my wife's 15 year old mountain bike. An excellent tactical choice if I may say so, cambridge guided busway was a bit snowy. There were plenty people on road bikes remaining upright and I have done it in heavy frost on 23mm gatorskins but I found extra confidence you get from a nice heavy mountain bike and knobblies is priceless. The bike was way too small, slow, skippy chain, brakes very grabby, rear mudguard is useless, horrible grip shift. Loved every minute of it. Its made me appreciate how good my road bike is


----------



## Andrew_P (14 Jan 2013)

My gloves are not warm enough, apart from that all good. 23mm Gators did fine in the light dusting on the cycle lane.


----------



## BSRU (14 Jan 2013)

After five days of no commuting on the ice bike today, although probably not necessary as only light snow and no sign of ice, even in the countryside where it was colder and no roads were gritted. At least I have some gears now on my ice bike after fixing it and it is certainly good exercise.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jan 2013)

As with others, just a light dusting covering the cars and the pavements but the roads were clear. Horrendous traffic though for some reason. A couple of road closures too. Made for a slowish commute.


----------



## apb (14 Jan 2013)

back on the bike this morning after coming off on thursday. Took my old ridgeback flight 01 as my SS will need some repairing. It's amazing how different the ride is. So comfortable, yet so heavy. Enjoyed it though, a really good cruising bike.

Ribs are still quite sore.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (14 Jan 2013)

BSRU said:


> After five days of no commuting on the ice bike today, although probably not necessary as only light snow and no sign of ice, even in the countryside where it was colder and no roads were gritted. At least I have some gears now on my ice bike after fixing it and it is certainly good exercise.



Same as me this morning, not to cold so steadily defrosting.


----------



## BSRU (14 Jan 2013)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> Same as me this morning, not to cold so steadily defrosting.


Looking at the forecast definitely need studs tomorrow morning.


----------



## martint235 (14 Jan 2013)

BSRU said:


> Looking at the forecast definitely need studs tomorrow morning.


 Thankfully for my route to work I can't ever imagine needing to use studded tyres. I managed to commute into central London in snow a couple of years ago on 23mm (interesting experience!) so with 25mm marathons on I should be ok.


----------



## BSRU (14 Jan 2013)

martint235 said:


> Thankfully for my route to work I can't ever imagine needing to use studded tyres. I managed to commute into central London in snow a couple of years ago on 23mm (interesting experience!) so with 25mm marathons on I should be ok.


The main roads are always gritted, it is just the side roads, shared paths and the country lanes which tend to be icy. The country lanes being the most likely as it is usually(always) colder out in the countryside.
Even in the town the odd unexpected ice patch can be found, normally after someone has thoughtfully defrosted their windscreen with hot water from a kettle.


----------



## martint235 (14 Jan 2013)

BSRU said:


> The main roads are always gritted, it is just the side roads, shared paths and the country lanes which tend to be icy. The country lanes being the most likely as it is usually(always) colder out in the countryside.
> Even in the town the odd unexpected ice patch can be found, normally after someone has thoughtfully defrosted their windscreen with hot water from a kettle.


 Yeah thankfully in winter (not so much thankfully in summer), I'm on main roads all the way in. I did have issues with the Blackheath Tea Hut a couple of years ago cos they used to empty their washing up water into the cycle lane!!


----------



## Twilkes (14 Jan 2013)

After getting punctures in _both_ tyres from hitting a pothole in the dark last week, I was getting disillusioned with the amount of cycling I have to do to get to work, and the weather, and the money I’ve ended up spending on parts and clothes and innertubes that won’t take a patch because the split is on a seam etc etc.

But I worked out that I’ve probably spent only half what it would have cost to _insure_ a car, let alone buy one and feed it, and the weather will get better, as will my general fitness and health.

And this morning I hocked a snotter into the gaps of a drain cover at 20mph whilst 2 metres from the kerb – can anybody beat that?


----------



## Matthew_T (14 Jan 2013)

Well that was wet. Got soaked on the morning commute and was late to college (didnt really matter though).

On the way home, massive tidal waves and just a little bit of sleet. The waves were bashing the coastline and causing water to come right onto the other side of the path. It made for some _interesting_ handling.
A SUPER BIG wave splashed up the path and went right into me. I tried to avoid it but the water went right into my shoe. One soggy sock later and I nearly fell off after riding into some boggy sand.


----------



## mark st1 (14 Jan 2013)

What a difference 24 hours makes Sunday drinking coffee in view of the Queens modest bungalow in the sunshiiiiiiiiiiine. Today Snow rain and a bitter wind. Better than public transport though .


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (14 Jan 2013)

[QUOTE 2254389, member: 1314"]SW London was alright - devoid of idiots..[/quote]

Few worrying ones today,cars drifting from right to left and a gutter hugging car on Tower Bridge,lots of fun on the return including me swearing at one of those "pre-booked" idiots for cutting in.Got scalped by a cool fixie dude who must have been about 12 down Montague Road,hecame a weird way from Harrow Green.Real lack of cyclists back tonight sadly.Can't think why.


----------



## dave r (14 Jan 2013)

Light sprinkling of snow overnight in Coventry, side roads iffy but main roads clear,
Rode my fixed today as usual, left about 5 minutes early and rode round the Griff island instead of using the cycle path, apart from that it was just business as usual.
snowed this morning but rained later on, roads clear tonight so just a normal commute, all in all today has been just a normal Mondays commuting.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (14 Jan 2013)

It's ruined my commute back,having a go at that moton.Im annoyed with myself.


----------



## dave r (14 Jan 2013)

Kookas said:


> Worried about the corrosion from the grit on the roads. How does everyone keep their chain running smoothly in the face of grit? I don't really want to have to wash and lube my bike every day, but will if it's necessary.


 
This time of year I wipe and relube the chain once a week, wash the bike down with soapy water once a week and polish the bike once a month.


----------



## Andrew_P (14 Jan 2013)

Cold and wet, not the best combo. 

Got close passed by a Tipper chasing his mate through a pinch point, and a Recycling skip lorry, not only drenched but both completely pointless and dangerous.

Had a run in with one of the recycling drivers before at traffic light having given me one of the closest passes ever, they must run to and from a tip in Redhill not the most consderate drivers.


----------



## Hip Priest (14 Jan 2013)

A tricky commute due to slippy roads and damned inconsiderate drivers. Multiple MGIFs. Mind, I made an error myself whilst filtering on the right, and hung myself out to dry, but the white van next to me slowed and let me nip in front.

Got a thumbs up and a "sorry" for his trouble.


----------



## Sandra6 (14 Jan 2013)

It was a lot warmer and drier than expected and there was no snow. Can't decide if I'm disappointed or not.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jan 2013)

Just shy of 11 miles tonight, decided to skip the cycle paths and bridleways and stayed on the main roads.


----------



## jarlrmai (14 Jan 2013)

tale from my dads ride today, after picking his bike up from the shop he got a close over take from a 4x4 whilst going through a lane with cars parked on both sides, the driver then pulled out across a give way at a crossroads and got t-boned at some speed by a minibus on the main road.


----------



## campbellab (14 Jan 2013)

some brave soul cycling up the a419 in the early morning. despite a clear dual carriageway most couldnt bother to deviate their line and pass him at 70... arses.

(i was snug in the car)


----------



## tomahawk (14 Jan 2013)

18 miles yesterday no problem. Today 1.5 and puncture fairy arrives, go figure. Luckily it happened almost near the bike shop so I threw it in there.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jan 2013)

11 miles this morning, stop/start all the way must have hit every light on red. Side roads very icy, main roads clear in Leicester.


----------



## BSRU (15 Jan 2013)

Very interesting when cycling on a dark country lane when the noisy studs suddenly become quiet, a couple of places in the town had sheet ice covering the entire width of the road.

Had my CC buff covering my nose and mouth, in my head I kept hearing Adam and the Ants " Stand and Deliver" as the buff made me look like a dandy highwayman .


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (15 Jan 2013)

Side roads where bad this morning, clothes had dried out from last night though amazingly, got soaked with sleet


----------



## fossyant (15 Jan 2013)

Main roads quite icy on the run into Manchester. Slight back wheel step out on my estate, but fine from there


----------



## GrasB (15 Jan 2013)

GrasB said:


> I got on my bike & rode 29.4 miles to work on slicks without issue


Going home wasn't a problem desipte being on 23mm slicks. This morning, however, I was very glad to be riding on spiked tyres. A fair number of icy patches dotted all over the place from melt water.


----------



## donnydave (15 Jan 2013)

Ride home last night was very slow due to the cassette turning into a ball of ice which made the chain skip, so only had big/big gear (whatever ratio it is on the Mrs' mountain bike). Limited to about 10mph. cleaned it all up last night and oiled with tender loving care like the bike hadn't seen in about 10 years. Ride in this morning was glorious. Bit dodgy on slushy ice puddles but generally ok


----------



## BSRU (15 Jan 2013)

A good thing about this morning is that at about 7:15 lights for illuminating the road were no longer required


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Jan 2013)

Main roads no problems, the last 4 miles were not so good, having the rear wheel keep on slipping out, motorcyclist buzzed pass me, 5 or so minutes up the road there he was nestled in the mud with a group of cars and people around him. Seemed ok a bit dazed I resisted the "serves you right" It was patchy but there were signifcant long strips of ice, and the number of cars still belting along at 40-50 was worrying!!

Pulled up at the lights where there is a left hand filter lane, I pulled up to the right of the first car in lane one so cars could still filter up and take the left turn, some tosser comes up lane one, but so he can still let the cars turn left his pulled up about 10 inches from my left leg, we had a pretty unpleasant conversation which started with him telling me to fark off, which then led to me getting off my bike at which point he wound his windo (and his neck in)


----------



## Matthew_T (15 Jan 2013)

Nice commute this morning. No wind at all. Not even as cold as I thought it would be.


----------



## Kookas (15 Jan 2013)

Very icy today but no real black ice patches - just a few frozen puddles. Made me think I ought to get a neckwarmer though.


----------



## jarlrmai (15 Jan 2013)

Nice ride in, a few rear tyre slip outs, took it easy and arrived without even breaking a sweat.


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 Jan 2013)

Main roads didn't seem too bad this morning. avoided going too close to any icey puddles.


----------



## apb (15 Jan 2013)

jarlrmai said:


> tale from my dads ride today, after picking his bike up from the shop he got a close over take from a 4x4 whilst going through a lane with cars parked on both sides, the driver then pulled out across a give way at a crossroads and got t-boned at some speed by a minibus on the main road.


 
I would like to say "serves him right". But i'm a better man than that. So, HAHA.

p.s. Hope no one was hurt.


----------



## gaz (15 Jan 2013)

Had a great ride in today. Temps below freezing most of the way, bumped into a college on vauxhall bridge where we saw a rider that had gone under a bus, I suspect he tried to filter in front of it as it was moving. Rider was ok, talking on the phone I presume to the police.


----------



## potsy (15 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> Main roads quite icy on the run into Manchester. Slight back wheel step out on my estate, but fine from there


I stuck to main roads as I was on the slick tyred CX, thought they were quite hazardous though, lots of icy puddles at the edges, and the whole road seemed to be glistening with frost.
Never felt relaxed all the way home, ice bike out for tonight


----------



## Edwards80 (15 Jan 2013)

Not looking forward to the ride home after this morn.

Had the back end step out a couple of times and did a bit of schoolboy rear wheel skidding a few times whilst trying to slow down, I was only lightly pulling the brake.

Took it very easy. Still almost came off pulling into the office park, moving at about 3 mph, rear brake locked and the front slipping about. Not sure how I stayed upright!


----------



## potsy (15 Jan 2013)

Edwards80 said:


> Not looking forward to the ride home after this morn.
> 
> Had the back end step out a couple of times and did a bit of schoolboy rear wheel skidding a few times whilst trying to slow down, I was only lightly pulling the brake.
> 
> Took it very easy. Still almost came off pulling into the office park, moving at about 3 mph, rear brake locked and the front slipping about. Not sure how I stayed upright!


Not just my imagination then about the roads?
Must say I walked out of our car park this morning and got on the bike at the main road cycle lane (which was full of ice) too dodgy to ride out and there is a slight ramp leading out which is notoriously slippy.

Ice bike being fettled in 5 minutes


----------



## Edwards80 (15 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> Not just my imagination then about the roads?


 
No way. Rare occasion that I would have preferred to be on the train - not sure you ever get used to the sensation of a bike squirming around whilst you're riding in a straight line :S


----------



## Downward (15 Jan 2013)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> Side roads where bad this morning, clothes had dried out from last night though amazingly, got soaked with sleet


 
Hehe - Did you get soaked last night too ? I chose Warm gloves over waterproof. After 5 miles they were wet. It went Heavy Rain, Snow, Sleet - Couldn't see anything going down hill over Frankley, Complete blizzard stinging my face. Overshoes held out for a good 45/50 minutes. To be honest the last 2 miles 10 minutes were done soaking wet and I was so peed off I stood up on the hills after battling for 50 minutes.


----------



## Downward (15 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> Not just my imagination then about the roads?
> Must say I walked out of our car park this morning and got on the bike at the main road cycle lane (which was full of ice) too dodgy to ride out and there is a slight ramp leading out which is notoriously slippy.
> 
> Ice bike being fettled in 5 minutes


 
I'm sticking to the main roads this week, Iced up side roads and untreated cyclepaths are just too dangerous.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jan 2013)

15 miles home tonight. Roads were fine apart from the last couple up to the house. Ice tyres have been brilliant so far. Was behind a bloke ona racer with very thin tyres but couldn't catch him to tell him his back light was on the blink.

My seat decided to tilt backwards as I went up an incline about two miles from home, near killed me getting to the top. So had to fix that when I got home, bolt had come loose, probably I didn't tighten it enough the other week when I decided to adjust it


----------



## potsy (15 Jan 2013)

Saw a lad last night near Fossyland cycling on the main road in full camoflage outfit and no lights


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (15 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> Saw a lad last night near Fossyland cycling on the main road in full camoflage outfit and no lights


 
I thought that was better than hi-viz?

Suicidal ped at Mile End determined to cross the junction in front of me as I came through like an express locomotive,cue a bit of effing and blinding from me,he didn't look too impressed,nothing personal but I didn't want to knock him over or see him run over,it doesn't rock my boat.(On the way back for clarification,not this morning)


----------



## potsy (15 Jan 2013)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> I thought that was better than hi-viz?


Seemed to work for him  

Saying that he was going that slowly even I was able to pass him, uphill


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (15 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> Seemed to work for him
> 
> Saying that he was going that slowly even I was able to pass him, uphill


 
Yes,im having a good run.I was faster than about ten cyclists away from the lights at Mile End this morning,that hasn't happened in about ten years.

Motorists behaved well on the way back,mainly.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jan 2013)

Cor blimey guv - that was a cold commute tonight. Roads were nice and dry though.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Cor blimey guv - that was a cold commute tonight. Roads were nice and dry though.


 
Considering we still have snow on the paths and ice on the side roads, it is surprisingly warm in Leicester, or maybe it is the immense speeds I am going at, nope can't be that.


----------



## HLaB (15 Jan 2013)

Short, slow and steady for me this morning and tonight.


----------



## gaz (15 Jan 2013)

[QUOTE 2256830, member: 1314"]Deffo felt the icy cold air in the back of the throat once I hit the 'burbs about 6.45. Roads slightly damp and minus tonight. Reckon there'll be a fine layer of ice tomorrow morning. Take it easy on the side roads, main roads'll be ok.

Traffic jammed up today from Balham to nigh on Colliers Wood. And I mean backed up - moving at snail's pace. Roadworks at Colliers Wood.[/quote]
It was indeed backed up, made for some fun filtering.
Did you see the crash at clapham common?


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (15 Jan 2013)

Managed to get a changeover for tomorrow so I can do an earlier 0530 commute as opposed to 8am..Also means I may be able to go my favourite route via Tower Bridge without it being over infested with tin cans.


----------



## clarion (15 Jan 2013)

What? A driver not paying attention to where he was going? Surely not! 

That was a serious crunch. But the gridlock was terrible. All the way down Broadway past Amen Corner and into Mitcham it was all just standing.


----------



## 3narf (15 Jan 2013)

Cold today, stuff in my bum bag sticking in my back and causing discomfort but I couldn't be bothered to stop.

All cycle bays taken when I got to work (T3 Heathrow); amazing what a bit of sunny weather does! It wasn't quite the same story yesterday when I got to work at 0530 in the snow.

I'm very tired this eve and I still have to ride back to the site at 2am. I think I'm putting in too much effort for my current level of fitness but I don't feel safe unless I go flat out.


----------



## ComedyPilot (15 Jan 2013)

Pretty uneventful really. Apart from the driver of the silver people carrier that decided the obstruction on THEIR side of the road wasn't anything to stop for, and to drive AT ME making me stop so they could get past. Oh, and their frosted up car windows meant they didn't see me anyway......


----------



## DCLane (15 Jan 2013)

Fine going in on the heavy MTB on knobblies. [15kg Python Impact 9000 DD]

Coming home I spy a bike in the distance. Can I catch it up the hill? Yep - turns out someone's on a road bike but going ... very ... slowly. I call that a scalp


----------



## dave r (15 Jan 2013)

In Coventry this morning the side roads were very iffy but the main roads were OK, My road and the next road were very icy, gently rode them using my legs and the fixed wheel to control my speed, most of the rest of the ride in was fine, the road before the road to the factory was icy and when I turned left there was a line of frozen puddles on the turn. Going home it was just a wet road until I got to my road and that was still icy.


----------



## Matthew_T (15 Jan 2013)

Toes werent that cold this morning. Had a nice commute both ways. A bus passed me very closely this morning though.

Had to rush home to see the uncle before he went to his hotel. Going to see him tomorrow though. Showed him my new bike too.


----------



## Black Country Ste (16 Jan 2013)

Was cut up by a MacDonald Surfacing van on Haden Circus, had an 'after you, I insist!' moment with a driver coming up a hill letting me go when I had already given way to them. Lots of texting drivers on the way home.

Endomondo and my new phone don't seem to get on so I had to estimate a time and manually create a workout. I'm dithering over whether to get a Garmin 200 but my old phone is still doing the job.


----------



## subaqua (16 Jan 2013)

Uneventful ride home last night- kept up well with the guy infront of me. its always easier to keep a good pace when there is somebody in front.

this morning was a flippin cold one , still beat the PB again now down to 30 minutes and 29 Seconds . CS2 route on endo if anybody wants to look


----------



## potsy (16 Jan 2013)

One word- Cold.
-4c and icy roads, even the Marathon winters did a little slide at one point


----------



## martint235 (16 Jan 2013)

Cold. That is all.


----------



## Vikeonabike (16 Jan 2013)

Refreshing ride home last night


----------



## potsy (16 Jan 2013)

martint235 said:


> Cold. That is all.


Soft ar$e 

We still have one resident nutter at work who is still riding in shorts


----------



## mangid (16 Jan 2013)

Freezing fog here in Cambridge, always fun, specially when you go for a brake lever after an hour or so and it slips thru your multi layered gloved grip :-)


----------



## Sandra6 (16 Jan 2013)

I went to work via the gym, was nice to be on a different route for a change. It snowed on the way there, but I seem to be the only one who noticed. 
Mr6 is getting quite nervy about me cycling with the possibility of snow and ice, he's made me promise to leave the bike at work if it turns nasty. I hope that means he'll come and get me with the car!


----------



## Aperitif (16 Jan 2013)

Anyone on Nine Elms Lane / Wandsworth Road this morning? Helicopter hit a crane, and the conditions must be difficult...


----------



## martint235 (16 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> Soft ar$e
> 
> We still have one resident nutter at work who is still riding in shorts


 Nope I went as far as longs today. The forecast had said -4C when leaving the house. Still no arm warmers though unlike some embarrassments to the North.


----------



## fossyant (16 Jan 2013)

The Transpenine was the 'dryest' it's been for ages, dry - read frozen mud. Last night was different, came back out from Manchester down the A34, flicked left at Parrs Wood and joined the TPT from the Didsbury Road, and avoided the muddy section that had me on my face. Very muddy return last night, bike caked in it. Got it cleaned off and re-lubed, but left it in the house to dry out.


----------



## MisterStan (16 Jan 2013)

Freezing fog and -4C in Cambridge  - drivers very well behaved - even had a WVM wait behind me for a while until safe to overtake! Probably my coldest commute so far. I really can't wait for that big flaming ball to return to the sky.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Jan 2013)

Very cold this morning, still did 13 miles. Only another 9 to hit 300 for the month and all things being equal hope to hit my monthly target of 333.33 by end of the week.


----------



## BSRU (16 Jan 2013)

Do not see long lines of slow moving traffic in Swindon(except due to roadworks, a crash or Xmas shopping) but this morning a couple of miles of stopped or very slow moving traffic which I had the great pleasure of filtering past.
A bit cold, -3, but nothing to write home about.


----------



## mangid (16 Jan 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Freezing fog and -4C in Cambridge  - drivers very well behaved - even had a WVM wait behind me for a while until safe to overtake!


 
Must be something in the air, I had a couple of WV be particularly polit this morning as well !


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (16 Jan 2013)

Downward said:


> Hehe - Did you get soaked last night too ? I chose Warm gloves over waterproof. After 5 miles they were wet. It went Heavy Rain, Snow, Sleet - Couldn't see anything going down hill over Frankley, Complete blizzard stinging my face. Overshoes held out for a good 45/50 minutes. To be honest the last 2 miles 10 minutes were done soaking wet and I was so peed off I stood up on the hills after battling for 50 minutes.




It was bad wasn't it, it's cold and Icey today, if the weather forecast is to be believed we are in for some serious snow fri.


----------



## jarlrmai (16 Jan 2013)

Cold, got stuck in traffic and at lights a lot so no chance to warm up, legs did not want to work.

My thumbs hurt like hell when my hands warmed up in the office.


----------



## Andrew_P (16 Jan 2013)

Crapola ride this morning, got up late, left late, exactly halfway bike felt weird so stopped checked the rear tyre still up, started off again and realised it was the front tyre flat. I reckon it is only my second ever front puncture. Took off the raceblade switched the tubes which was tough as I couldn't feel my fingers, got going but the raceblade was rubbing all the way. I was frozen as all the sweat had cooled during the pitstop and I just couldn't get my legs going for the last 7 miles. One of my toughest mentally commutes for a long while. 

Felt exhausted and frozen when I got in. My HR barely got over 100 bpm on the second half.


----------



## BSRU (16 Jan 2013)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> It was bad wasn't it, it's cold and Icey today, if the weather forecast is to be believed we are in for some serious snow fri.


They er currently forecasting blizzards on Friday


----------



## gaz (16 Jan 2013)

Luckily I decided to go a different way into work today, and got lost. otherwise I would have been at vauxhall when the helicopter crashed :O


----------



## HLaB (16 Jan 2013)

Chose to go along Mayor Walk again as its flat and well maintained, etc I got two iffy OTs that I laughed at but on the whole drivers were very patient; especially as at -4deg I was going slow and therew was no way I was moving over.


----------



## Downward (16 Jan 2013)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> It was bad wasn't it, it's cold and Icey today, if the weather forecast is to be believed we are in for some serious snow fri.


 
It was the worst I have done - The previous Sleet episode I think was 2008 ish when I didn't have any overshoes or headgear.


----------



## 400bhp (16 Jan 2013)

LOCO said:


> Crapola ride this morning, got up late, left late, exactly halfway bike felt weird so stopped checked the rear tyre still up, started off again and realised it was the front tyre flat. I reckon it is only my second ever front puncture. *Took off the raceblade* switched the tubes which was tough as I couldn't feel my fingers, got going but the raceblade was rubbing all the way. I was frozen as all the sweat had cooled during the pitstop and I just couldn't get my legs going for the last 7 miles. One of my toughest mentally commutes for a long while.
> 
> Felt exhausted and frozen when I got in. My HR barely got over 100 bpm on the second half.


 
Why? :confused:


----------



## Andrew_P (16 Jan 2013)

400bhp said:


> Why? :confused:


 I have the Raceblade longs which are connected under the Caliper and on to the QR, if you do not take them off they hang there and bend the mount, which will snap. (made that mistake with the first set!)


----------



## 400bhp (16 Jan 2013)

Ahh-that would annoy me as I would also forget.


----------



## hoski (16 Jan 2013)

LOCO said:


> I was frozen as all the sweat had cooled during the pitstop and I just couldn't get my legs going for the last 7 miles. One of my toughest mentally commutes for a long while.


 
That happened to me a while ago when I'd forgotten a waterproof and it was absolutely p*ssing it down... By the time I'd put the wheel back in, I'd completely cooled down and was soaked through. Couldn't get warm again. Arrived home shivering like... umm... something that shivers a lot.


----------



## tweedsteed (16 Jan 2013)

Ahhh, my first commute by bikein about 4 months! I got messed up at the end of summer by being hospitalised for three weeks and its only now that I feel strong enought to get back on my bike. It was lovely. I love the cold weather as I roll through London, and I arrived at work rosy cheeked and feeling better than at anytime over the last few months.

However, my local knowledge of potholes is now out of date...man, this winter has been hard on that poor tarmac!


----------



## MisterStan (16 Jan 2013)

tweedsteed said:


> Ahhh, my first commute by bikein about 4 months!


Your first commute back and you chose today of all days?  Well done!


----------



## thefollen (16 Jan 2013)

gaz said:


> Luckily I decided to go a different way into work today, and got lost. otherwise I would have been at vauxhall when the helicopter crashed :O


 
Wednesday's my 'rest day'; could potentially have been there at the crash too.


----------



## dave r (16 Jan 2013)

Misty and -5 in Coventry this morning, arrived at work looking like the abominable snowman, front of me covered in hoar frost and ice in my beard, ice which thawed and ran freezing water down my chest. Roads weren't bad though, tonight it was very cold but the roads were clear, just the odd iced up puddle to watch for.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Jan 2013)

17 miles home tonight, not as cold as this morning but still pretty nippy, to many idiot drivers to mention tonight.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jan 2013)

Bleedin' cold tonight. Water bottle froze. Good commute home though.


----------



## MisterStan (16 Jan 2013)

Yep, frozen bottle and frost all over me by the time I was home. All drivers well behaved apart from an AA Driving Instructor who gave me a very close pass; worrying that he will be teaching others how to drive.


----------



## Rustyoil (16 Jan 2013)

Saw a van indicating left, although admittedly coming off the end of a dual carriageway sliproad, I went on through roundabout ( one of those more painted-on than 'real'' ) and suddenly he WASN'T indicating and cutting straight across painted bump straight at me! I assume on purpose to scare me. I didn't change speed but sat up and pointed and shouted that he had previously been indicating that he was going left. Luckily he just plowed on through behind me and sped off into a generally shitty estate. Knobber. I suppose he was working off a bad day.


----------



## Rustyoil (16 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Bleedin' cold tonight. Water bottle froze. Good commute home though.



Lovely morning in freezing fog. Stunning view over the river mist. Sun a struggling clementine of fire trying to burn it all off. A buzzard got a scare from a tree only a few feet overhead and swooped past me into the clearer light of the field. Love the first 2-5 mins of my commute before view is gone all dualcarriageway.


----------



## martint235 (16 Jan 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Yep, frozen bottle and frost all over me by the time I was home. All drivers well behaved apart from an AA Driving Instructor who gave me a very close pass; worrying that he will be teaching others how to drive.


Report him. The AA are quite good at following up complaints ime


----------



## MisterStan (16 Jan 2013)

martint235 said:


> Report him. The AA are quite good at following up complaints ime


Sadly I didn't get his Reg, was trying to stay upright....


----------



## fossyant (16 Jan 2013)

Avoided the mud fest section of the TPT(aka fossy face plant) and descended down to the main TPT from Didsbury Road, full lights ablaze, came round corner, could see a cyclist with an iccle LED,so I grabbed both hands over my lights so I didn't destroy his vision. Apologised, he said thanks. One t6 on full, with a triple t6 on is eye searing.

Came across a group of about 4 or 5 blokes walking about 10 or more dogs, off lead.... This was climbing out of Stockport towards Brinny. New surface on the TPT that looks smooth that is bottom end jarring. Guys saw the light and ushered the pack to the side. Said hello, thanks, cheers etc etc, as they moved the dogs. Nice ride. 




Other than that, TPT was ok, not too muddy, so it is settling down again.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (16 Jan 2013)

The less said about me getting my ar53 kicked by a young piece of totty on today's ride in the better,I took it well though,I've had plenty of practice.Did put up one hell of a fight.Ninja RLJer on Tower Bidge missed the opportunity to get himself a back light as mine dropped off on the bridge and I thought it too dodgy to stop,so to any cyclist who picked it up,good luck to you,you probably need it.


----------



## Hip Priest (16 Jan 2013)

I sat next to a chubby 12 year old public schoolboy who tutted when he had to move his satchel so that I could sit down, then proceeded to brag to his mate about his performances in the school quiz team, in a load braying voice, between bouts of Sudoku.

I'm cycling tomorrow, snow or not.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (16 Jan 2013)

Never say never again.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jan 2013)

15 uneventful miles this morning definitely felt warmer though the cycling seemed harder. Ice tyres are great for the ice but they are hard work. Need to do 10 miles tonight to hit my monthly target, weather forecast is better for tomorrow now in Leicester so hopefully will get some extra miles in the target bank.


----------



## GrasB (17 Jan 2013)

Rider down - me 

I applied the back brake, released the back brake, turned in to a corner at 7-10mph only to hear the sound of metal grinding along tarmac as rear wheel lock & dump me unceremoniously on the deck! Found the rear calliper had enough ice on it to stop it working properly.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jan 2013)

Minus 5.6 in suburban hell this morning.
Garden looked like a winter wonderland - quite pretty.

Anyhoo... a lovely bright sunny morning. Very cold. Traffic was a bit clearer today. Very few other cycling commuters spotted.
Thanks gawd for my Spesh Defroster boots. Even with just wearing normal socks my toes were toasty warm.


----------



## Andrew_P (17 Jan 2013)

Pictures say it all!


----------



## Andrew_P (17 Jan 2013)

GrasB said:


> Rider down - me
> 
> I applied the back brake, released the back brake, turned in to a corner at 7-10mph only to hear the sound of metal grinding along tarmac as rear wheel lock & dump me unceremoniously on the deck! Found the rear calliper had enough ice on it to stop it working properly.


 Bad luck, hope the bike and you are ok..


----------



## thefollen (17 Jan 2013)

Chilly innit. Was really cold at 6:30am (South London) as I cycled to my exercise class before the work commute. Queenstown Road pretty crazy with traffic being diverted from the chopper crash site. Cars having an awful time, us cyclists flying past.


----------



## BSRU (17 Jan 2013)

A barmy -1 this morning but overcast.
Had some idiot attempt a parallel pull out from a side road. I have no problem with parallel pull outs if executed correctly and at an appropriate place but this did driver was wrong on both. I think I may have scared the driver with my forceful reaction


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jan 2013)

GrasB said:


> Rider down - me


 
The bike ok?

Oh yes and hope you are ok too


----------



## Herzog (17 Jan 2013)

I had a toasty -12, with windchill I reckon it was more. My commute to work is pretty much all downhill and in a snowy winter it's a right pain in the ar*e.


----------



## Davidsw8 (17 Jan 2013)

Got tooted by a fag-smoking lout in a van this morning - my crime? I was in front of him for maybe 2 seconds going round Lambeth Bridge roundabout (southside).

I hope Mr Toot-Happy runs his stupid battery down tooting everyone


----------



## Twilkes (17 Jan 2013)

Thanks to the folk who use Queen Street Station in Glasgow for not stealing my Cree lights, which had been left on my bike since Monday evening.

However, whoever covered my bike with dirt and grit, I’m afraid I didn’t find that very funny at all as I’d only washed it two weeks ago.


----------



## Nocode (17 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Minus 5.6 in suburban hell this morning.
> Garden looked like a winter wonderland - quite pretty.
> 
> Anyhoo... a lovely bright sunny morning. Very cold. Traffic was a bit clearer today. Very few other cycling commuters spotted.
> Thanks gawd for my Spesh Defroster boots. Even with just wearing normal socks my toes were toasty warm.


 
Wish I'd cyclocommuted this morning. Was busy sorting out my cycling gear before bed last night only for the wife to comment that I should get the train to be safe etc and I reluctantly agreed (silly me!).

Ended-up taking me 1.5 hours to get into work this morning via train instead. First train was cancelled due to the fire at Victoria, then 2nd train (that was scheduled for 20 mins later) was a further 10 mins late. Always seems to happen on the days I don't cycle. Bah humbug, now tempted to cycle tomorrow even given the forecast of snow in the afternoon.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jan 2013)

Nocode said:


> Wish I'd cyclocommuted this morning. Was busy sorting out my cycling gear before bed last night only for the wife to comment that I should get the train to be safe etc and I reluctantly agreed (silly me!).


 
Dry roads, no ice, no wind, nice and sunny - very nice cycling conditions.
You missed out. 

It's very rarely that the weather stops me cycling.
Only 2 days in 2012 did the weather stop me cycling, that was due to the snow.

Like me you commute on the A21, apart from the bit near Catford Bus Garage where those dopey car cleaners throw water onto the road which can turn to ice. It's a very good, safe road to cycle on in any weather.


----------



## Nocode (17 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Dry roads, no ice, no wind, nice and sunny - very nice cycling conditions.
> You missed out.
> 
> It's very rarely that the weather stops me cycling.
> ...


 
Yeah, all very valid points. It was just the wife's little unhappy face that got me last night.
I'll try to be on the bike tomorrow - I think she now feels guilty given the train issues this morning!


----------



## Davywalnuts (17 Jan 2013)

I saw a MTB cyclist in knee length shorts... nuts..


----------



## GrasB (17 Jan 2013)

LOCO said:


> Bad luck, hope the bike and you are ok..





ianrauk said:


> The bike ok?
> 
> Oh yes and hope you are ok too


Both me & the bike are fine. It was at slow speed to the non-drive side on a 'bent. Unfortunately one of my gloves has been ripped open. Though, my winter marathon on the back wheel is missing 7 studs in a row.


----------



## gaz (17 Jan 2013)

Traffic was insane today, due to vauxhall being closed.
Joined CS7 at balham and it was solid traffic until kennington. nearly 4 miles!


----------



## fossyant (17 Jan 2013)

Slow, and steady ride into Manchester, and now back out. Back to the muddy route tonight !


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (17 Jan 2013)

Ride in was normal, ride home should be to, tomorrow on the other hand could well become epic!


----------



## tadpole (17 Jan 2013)

Davywalnuts said:


> I saw a MTB cyclist in knee length shorts... nuts..


Them is some big nuts
if they show out from under his knee length shorts


----------



## Sandra6 (17 Jan 2013)

Had my bike serviced yesterday, rode like a dream today. 
Coming home managed to encounter three cyclists, all of the idiots. 
First idiot cycling on the pavement towards me (I was on the road just going in the opposite direction) both approaching side street, him to cross me to turn. He decides he has right of way, I told him he was a dick, he told me where to go. 
Second idiot was on the road just after, I pulled onto the road behind him, he swerved in front of me to take the same turn that I was approaching -no shoulder check or signal - he was doing casual one handed cycling though and almost fell off the bike as he misjudged the corner. I ended up stopping to let someone turn into a carpark, then had a car pull out right in front of me for my trouble. Idiot then took the wrong lane to the RAB and cycled over in front of an approaching car, completely oblivious. I was glad I had to wait so long to get across myself as I didn't fancy catching him up again. 
Third idiot was all over the road as I pulled up to my house, cycling down the middle of the road for some unknown reason. 
I did see a fourth cyclist in between idiots 2 and 3, he seemed quite normal in comparison even though he was wearing gardening gloves.


----------



## martint235 (17 Jan 2013)

Worked from home today.

Tomorrow will be on the bike. SWMBO has suggested that it would be safer to get the train due to snow forecast. I pointed out that if she wanted to see me again before next weekend, it was probably better to cycle. I imagine Southeastern trains are preparing their shortened trains as we speak "Sorry for the delay to your train. This has been caused by adverse rail conditions. Also due to the adverse rail conditions, we've had to run 4 carriage trains rather than the usual 10 carriages".

I may leave work early though if it starts to look particularly bad.


----------



## fossyant (17 Jan 2013)

martint235 said:


> I may leave work early though if it starts to look particularly bad.


 
And ride the long way home !


----------



## Matthew_T (17 Jan 2013)

Very wet ride today. Made 3 new segments and I am in the top 10 in all of them.


----------



## dave r (17 Jan 2013)

routine ride in this morning, it was snowing on the way home tonight, its still snowing now and its settling.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jan 2013)

Cut the commute to 11 miles due to the snow starting to settle.


----------



## Black Country Ste (17 Jan 2013)

Forgot to charge my Magicshine battery last night and the lights died on the way home this evening. I haven't got round to sorting redundant lighting so for anything up to a mile I was a ninja cyclist without noticing.


----------



## Andrew_P (17 Jan 2013)

Hmmm Not sure what to do tomorrow. If it was 100% A Roads I would risk it.


----------



## gaz (17 Jan 2013)

Balham highstreet closed under the bridge. So took a diversion but the cars had got them selves stuck with no way out. Suckers!


----------



## gaz (17 Jan 2013)

[QUOTE 2261118, member: 1314"]Balham tube was closed. I asked the coppers why, and they said there had been an accident. Train on fire this morning north of the river somewhere. Train accident at Balham this evening. Helicopters falling out of the sky, 4x4s driving into the back of dumper trucks yesterday. Buses running over a bike at Vauxhall on Monday. It's:
[/quote]
Awful news, a pedestrian has lost their life 

http://www.wandsworthguardian.co.uk...killed_in_Balham_after_being_struck_by_lorry/


----------



## jarlrmai (17 Jan 2013)

Today was the worst 2 commutes I've ever had in terms of mad car driving. In one stretch of road which is normally fine I was 1st very close passed then a different car passed me and slowed to turn right in front of me forcing me to slow quite a bit with cars behind me, then at lights a car accelerated sharply, engine revving from directly behind me swerving passed me to over take me from a standing start at the lights as they changed, then a guy tailgated and passed me close on the left going on to a roundabout in the campus. On the way home I had a giant touring type coach over take me on a narrow road with about a foot of room as its tail swung back at me I just had to freewheel brake carefully and pray it didn't hit me, then on a roundabout a car seemed to accelerate and skid behind me as I went around I have no idea what he was doing, but you really don't want that skidding/ABS sound coming up behind you.

By the time I got home I has completely lost my bottle, every car coming passed me was panicking me, it felt really dangerous.


----------



## potsy (18 Jan 2013)

Windy ride, some snow on the ground this morning, was fun going thru the park on the way home and being the first to make tracks in it.
Let's see what it's like later when the rest is meant to arrive


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (18 Jan 2013)

Thin layer by me this morning, main roads were fine, but it's coming down thick and fast now. I expected to wake up to quite a lot of snow the way they were going on. But if it stays like this there might be a few inches to deal with on the way back.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Jan 2013)

Overtook two bikes this morning! Just over 12 miles this morning though if we get the snow that they now are forecasting for today it will be a short ride home tonight


----------



## Beebo (18 Jan 2013)

no snow yet in London Town. I'm in the office,but getting home may be tricky. The traffic was a little lighter today, maybe people are staying at home. Very few cyclists too.

Came in on my hybrid insteda of the road bike.


----------



## hoski (18 Jan 2013)

The roads were all fine this morning... not sure about how it'll be on the way home.

Someone did drive into the back of me whilst I was at the give way line of a roundabout. No damage, all it did was knock my raceblade a little out of allignment... and I think I might get a bruise on my arse. She gave me her number (it is real and correct) just in case.


----------



## 400bhp (18 Jan 2013)

Quite nice commuting along the canal path, with the canal frozen and snow had settled on top.

There's only a light layer of snow in South Manc this morning. I guess that could change this evening.


----------



## helston90 (18 Jan 2013)

No snow here- no suprise, did manage to suprise overtake a roadie who didn't know I was there- then a case of pushing hard to make sure he stayed there before our routes split (TBH he may not even have been trying to catch me- but as far as I was concerned it was an awesome balls to the wall sprint)


----------



## BSRU (18 Jan 2013)

Lots of snow here and ice under the fresh snow, cars/lorries/buses sliding all over the place. Has been snowing for a good three hours now.
I had a great ride in on the snow bike , almost makes me wish I had a decent MTB..


----------



## J.Primus (18 Jan 2013)

Mine is the only bike in the work lock up today. Can't figure out if that makes me cool or stupid


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (18 Jan 2013)

It's not looking good outside, but on the plus side been told we are closing at lunch time, result! Time for some snow mountain biking.


----------



## helston90 (18 Jan 2013)

J.Primus said:


> Mine is the only bike in the work lock up today. Can't figure out if that makes me cool or stupid


 50:50?


----------



## Hacienda71 (18 Jan 2013)

Cold, wet, icey, snow, strong east wind and spilt diesel. That is all.


----------



## fossyant (18 Jan 2013)

There was only one other bike in the rack on site this morning, a fixie urban machine - probably only ridden on city streets.


----------



## MattHB (18 Jan 2013)

I was all set to go this morning.. and then the college closed. I was looking forward to a snowy ride in!


----------



## apb (18 Jan 2013)

Lovely cycle in this morning. Sunny, no snow, up here. Still on my geared bike, find i ride everywhere in Fifth. Having lots of fun with it. Strangle how i use to think it was a fast ride.

Meant to snow later, fingers crossed it doesn't.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (18 Jan 2013)

Ride home was fun, had to do some pavement hopping as the traffic in places were travelling about five mph. Saw a few cars stuck, don't understand why drivers deviate from the car tracks and then go close to the kerb and then decided thrashing first will help! Time to take the kids sledging now and myself lol


----------



## BrumJim (18 Jan 2013)

Might take my nipper sledging later. Will have to sneak past the wife, as he's only 5 weeks old and she might think that it is a bad idea.
Women, heh!


----------



## 400bhp (18 Jan 2013)

BrumJim said:


> Might take my nipper sledging later. Will have to sneak past the wife, *as he's only 5 weeks old* and she might think that it is a bad idea.
> Women, heh!


 
Brilliant


----------



## dave r (18 Jan 2013)

Our Rd about 10 minutes ago


----------



## fossyant (18 Jan 2013)

Not fair.

Send it this way!


----------



## dave r (18 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> Not fair.
> 
> Send it this way!


Your welcome to it.


----------



## totallyfixed (18 Jan 2013)

dave r said:


> Our Rd about 10 minutes ago
> View attachment 17636
> View attachment 17637


Our road was like that before the snow started again about 1 hour ago, this is rapidly becoming skiing not cycling country round here!


----------



## dave r (18 Jan 2013)

This morning it was business as usual, my road, the next road and Caldwell road at the end were snowy and slippery but every where else was clear. the ride home though that was a bit of a challenge, I had a lurid front end slide at the junction of Caldwell road and Morris Drive, I managed to catch it and stay onboard, more by luck than judgement, It had been snowing all morning and the roads were covered in a mixture of slush, snow and compacted polished snow, the bike was moving round underneath me a lot, pulling away from lights and climbing was tending to spin the back wheel up a lot and it took me about 45 minutes to travel a distance that normally takes 25 minutes, it was fun but I was glad to see my front door.


----------



## BSRU (18 Jan 2013)

Not so pleasant now as the nice crisp clean snow is icy slush, a couple of times the slush tried to make me change direction but the tyres dug in and kept me going where I wanted to go.
I work colleague MTB's into work this morning on slicks, said it was a nightmare, going to be much worse on the commute home, would not want to be on anything other than big fat knobblies with studs.


----------



## Andrew_P (18 Jan 2013)

An hour and a half in the car home, closed early and diverted the phone to mobile. 55 minutes by bike and normally 25-30 mins by car..

Pity the poor buggers going that route at rush hour, took me 6 hours one year.


----------



## stephenb (18 Jan 2013)

all wet slushy stuff so far here in central London, probably mad but will head home (12 miles) on bike in a bit. Hope the journey's better than last night, a cabbie passed close enough to be able to nick the cycle computer if he'd wanted then I got undertaken in the Embankment cycle "lane" by a loony on a moped


----------



## musa (18 Jan 2013)

Slow annd steady on route home from work at Waterloo stn

Didnt wear any glasses so had to draft behind a bus. Not so good to ride in 23's


----------



## ComedyPilot (18 Jan 2013)

No probs riding home, till some twunt in a van decided to overtake me (doing 25 into a 30) as I indicated to turn right - with a car coming the other way.

Oncoming car was treated to a trip up the verge to avoid said twunt.


----------



## Hacienda71 (18 Jan 2013)

Shifted my last appointment around this afternoon and came home a couple of hours early. I was getting paranoid that cycling back on 23c Pro4 Service Course tyres may develop challenging handling characteristics. Macclesfield was starting to white over with snow sticking on the roads. It is always worse than Wilmslow as it is a bit higher up, normally 1 degree colder or so. By the time I had come over Alderley the roads were clear, probably could have lasted out the day, but at least I had a commute home in the light.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Jan 2013)

Very slow commute tonight. Only did just shy of 6 miles and all on the path. Cars were not moving anywhere on any of the roads, total chaos.


----------



## BSRU (18 Jan 2013)

Lovely ride home along shared paths, got over confident and when seeing a shared path with no tracks I thought I would give it a go. Unfortunately the snow was alot deeper than it looked bringing me to a sudden stop and falling over to the left, luckily the deep snow was very soft. I bit embarrassing but lots of fun.


----------



## marshmella (18 Jan 2013)

Roads fine at 6am despite light snow falling since yesterday afternoon. Different story at 1pm today heavy snow from about 10am .commute home involved pushing the bike halfway.not a fun commute home.


----------



## PBB (18 Jan 2013)

Quite a bit of snow here in Cardiff I took the old mtb with knobblies (I was still sliding about in the slushy bits though)

Took it easy and my usual 25 minute journey took well over an hour!

Really enjoyed it though.


----------



## clarion (18 Jan 2013)

Took the back roads as far as Tooting. Good to feel the studs bite even on the glassy surfaces. Main roads pretty clear of snow and motor traffic.


----------



## apb (18 Jan 2013)

Only just started snowing on the way home. So the road werent to icy. Cycling down hill with snow in my face was fun at first, I got over that quickly.

Lots of fun.


----------



## HLaB (18 Jan 2013)

What a difference a few hours makes; this morning it was mild was dry (around -1deg C) and with caution on the corners (no ills to worry about on my commute), I extended my AM commute. It started snowing around 2pm and never stopped! Just before 4pm, we got the order from the chief exec to go home. It could only have been a few cm's fall but if you judged from the condition of the roads it looked like 12inches  So it was a more direct way home in anticipating the dovy bints that pulled out as I didn't want to brake hard on 23mm tyres.


----------



## Matthew_T (19 Jan 2013)

Met someone who follows me on YT today. He drafted me up a hill (and ended up with a PR) before I turned left. We had a little chat but I did most of the work (and I was on the steel racer as well).


----------



## Guyincognito76 (19 Jan 2013)

Scandalous accusations! 

It was a PR as it was my first time doing that climb using the app, and it would've been faster but there was someone riding a rust bucket in front of me.


----------



## Matthew_T (19 Jan 2013)

Guyincognito76 said:


> It was a PR as it was my first time doing that climb using the app, and it would've been faster but there was someone riding a *rust bucket* in front of me.


 
Only the front wheel is rusty.
I told you I wasnt on the best bike.


----------



## Guyincognito76 (19 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Only the front wheel is rusty.
> I told you I wasnt on the best bike.



Maybe the other bike will claw back those four seconds I beat you by


----------



## Matthew_T (19 Jan 2013)

Guyincognito76 said:


> Maybe the other bike will claw back those four seconds I beat you by


Its on my to-do list for tomorrow.


----------



## Guyincognito76 (19 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Its on my to-do list for tomorrow.



I'll be out early to set you a new target


----------



## Matthew_T (19 Jan 2013)

Guyincognito76 said:


> I'll be out early to set you a new target


I bet you will!


----------



## Guyincognito76 (20 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> I bet you will!



No, defeated by the cold. It's below Zero and I couldn't feel my toes, and my legs wouldn't work


----------



## Matthew_T (20 Jan 2013)

Guyincognito76 said:


> No, defeated by the cold. It's below Zero and I couldn't feel my toes, and my legs wouldn't work


Too bad, I will set a nice target for you to beat later on then.


----------



## martint235 (20 Jan 2013)

Tomorrow is already looking like another working from home day.


----------



## musa (20 Jan 2013)

Took. PT wasn't risking going work wet dirty

Still snowing


----------



## BSRU (20 Jan 2013)

Will be cycling in again tomorrow just not as far as normal


----------



## Beebo (20 Jan 2013)

I've decided that I won't risk it tomorrow. Will be the train or nothing.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jan 2013)

Beebo said:


> I've decided that I won't risk it tomorrow. Will be the train or nothing.


 

I'm still at the debating about it stage.
Will make a decision tomorrow morning.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Jan 2013)

Have taken the £5 Cree light off the single speed and have fitted it to the bso. I am looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## Matthew_T (20 Jan 2013)

Why is everyone saying they might not cycle tomorrow? The weather here is cold but dry. Should be a nice ride in.


----------



## gaz (21 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Why is everyone saying they might not cycle tomorrow? The weather here is cold but dry. Should be a nice ride in.


Why? Because we don't all have the same weather!
Up the road from me and this happened yesterday due to the conditions






Since then snow has continued to fall and the roads are even worse. I don't particularly want to put my self near those who can't drive, as such I will be working from home.


----------



## HLaB (21 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I'm still at the debating about it stage.
> Will make a decision tomorrow morning.


Like wise; I live near a main road if it not clear, I'll walk back to the flat; on the positive some time around 9am its supposed to stop snowing till after 6pm ish.


----------



## Matthew_T (21 Jan 2013)

gaz said:


> Why? Because we don't all have the same weather!
> Up the road from me and this happened yesterday due to the conditions


Okay, well that looks bad. The weather here is damp and it is currently snowing lightly. Should be a bit icy tomorrow.
This is the scene outside my house right now:


----------



## Black Country Ste (21 Jan 2013)

I'm not making Friday's mistake of driving to work in the morning. BCC does a good job of gritting my route to work so if I think it's OK then I'll go for it on the bike but chances are that I'll walk.

I'm having electrical issues at home resulting in no heating so did consider chucking the bike in the car and staying at the parents' tonight, which would have meant a 5-mile ride.


----------



## martint235 (21 Jan 2013)

I'm still thinking about it. The trains are messed up which means they aren't really an option. My route in to work is largely main roads but.......

The other issue is that in the South East, I think that what is here is here for the week or it may even get worse due to refreezing but I don't think it's going to get better before weekend really. Decision will be made at 7.30 I think


----------



## potsy (21 Jan 2013)

Nice ride in, light snow and -1c.
Did a couple of shortcuts through the park so I could make some fresh tracks through the snow, only the main road up thru brinny was a slushy mess.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Jan 2013)

Just under 7 miles today, decided to do a loop at the end and wish I hadn't awful addition couple of miles. The marathon winters do not like the slush on the roads, nor the deeper snow on the paths, Hopefully if it doesn't snow much more, the rush hour traffic will clear up the rest of the sludge for an easier ride home.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 Jan 2013)

Not only did I make it through the snow I was actually early for the first time in yonkers!

Thank you BSO!


----------



## fossyant (21 Jan 2013)

Nice ride in - nearly didn't get a ride as the High School has decided to shut for the day (the primary next door is open - guess who has kids in both schools - one in, one out). Wife decided to stay off, so I got a snowy ride.

Snow deeper at home though, and the Trans Pennine was a mix of snow and mud - the bike is now sat on a load of internal envelopes, dripping a muddy snow mix onto the floor.


----------



## martint235 (21 Jan 2013)

Well I came in. No major issues. The Waterlink Way was impassable on a racing bike so I had to come off and onto the road. Nearly ran over someone on a zebra crossing. I was pulling on the brakes and nothing was happening. I sailed past her at about 5mph apologising profusely, she smiled and said it was ok.

I claim the title of "Pwoper Cyclist" one step down from "Proper cyclist" for my efforts this morning!


----------



## BSRU (21 Jan 2013)

The main roads are completely fine, no ice or snow, the minor side roads and shared paths are rutted ice slabs.

Came in on the snow MTB with Ice Spikers but will change to the ice bike tomorrow with Marathon Winters.
If I were really brave I could ride on my normal commuter with normal tyres but I am not plus there's loads of bike melting grit on the roads.


----------



## GrasB (21 Jan 2013)

Slow but steady ride to work. Very under dressed as I couldn't put any power into the rear wheel.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 Jan 2013)

Even the main roads here were deep in slush, so when cars overtook I got sprayed with a brown rooster tail.


----------



## Andrew_P (21 Jan 2013)

Second working day by Car, makes me sad. Just cannot risk it SE London would be fine once I walked to the main road, but really not confident on my last 4 miles and the two long decents in the morning.

A question to those that have ridden 23mm on icy roads, if I am going straight and not braking and not putting much if any power through the rear wheel if I go over icy patches is it an automatic down, or is it entirely possible the bike will stay upright?


----------



## tadpole (21 Jan 2013)

Great ride in apart from a police man in his panda car getting upset when I wouldn't let him squeeze me off the ice free bit of the road and on to the lumpy ice, He rev'd his engine, and I still didn't give way, he flashed his lights and I still didn't give way, he turned on his blue and twos, and as I was past the last pinch point and the ice on the road was gone, I let him passed. He turned off his blues and two about a hundred yards passed me.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 Jan 2013)

tadpole said:


> Great ride in apart from a police man in his panda car getting upset when I wouldn't let him squeeze me off the ice free bit of the road and on to the lumpy ice, He rev'd his engine, and I still didn't give way, he flashed his lights and I still didn't give way, he turned on his blue and twos, and as I was past the last pinch point and the ice on the road was gone, I let him passed. He turned off his blues and two about a hundred yards passed me.


 
Gah!

Yesterday I was not having a good ride and I could hear a largish vehicle behind me rev up to try and pass me at every pinch point. This went on for about a mile and I bloody mindedly cycled correctly.

Than I took another look over my shoulder and spotted that it was an ambulance with the lights flashing trying to get past. Doh!


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jan 2013)

Well after the 12 hour non stop snowing yesterday I really didn't think that I would be cycle commuting this morning.
Looked out the bedroom window at 6.30 to see my road was completely covered in snow. Bollocks..but thought the main road couldn't be that bad. So when ready got the bike and walked the few hundred yards to the A21. As I suspected it was clear. A bit of slush here and there but nothing major. And as the schools seemed to be shut today the road was clear of vehicles too. So all in all a nice pootle into work today. 7 miles shorter then my normal distance though.


----------



## fossyant (21 Jan 2013)

LOCO said:


> A question to those that have ridden 23mm on icy roads, if I am going straight and not braking and not putting much if any power through the rear wheel if I go over icy patches is it an automatic down, or is it entirely possible the bike will stay upright?


 
I won't entertain using anything other than studded tyres when there is ice about. I used to put the bikes away and take the car. I've crashed badly on a MTB with knobblies in ice, so tyres make very little difference, unless studded.


----------



## Andrew_P (21 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> I won't entertain using anything other than studded tyres when there is ice about. I used to put the bikes away and take the car. I've crashed badly on a MTB with knobblies in ice, so tyres make very little difference, unless studded.


 Thanks, my resolve was weakening in the great scheme of things it will be one week out of 52 off the bike, with any luck. I am quite shocked how bad it feels not riding and the Gym is so f'ing boring.


----------



## thefollen (21 Jan 2013)

The weather app promised -4 in London this morning so I wore a jacket over the usual sleeveless tech top and thin longsleeve. Way too warm, had a 'bead on' by mile 5. As Ian said, main roads pretty clear. Plenty of peds slipping about on the pavements however!


----------



## GrasB (21 Jan 2013)

LOCO said:


> A question to those that have ridden 23mm on icy roads, if I am going straight and not braking and not putting much if any power through the rear wheel if I go over icy patches is it an automatic down, or is it entirely possible the bike will stay upright?


Entirely possible but it's not something I'd recommend trying.


----------



## martint235 (21 Jan 2013)

LOCO said:


> Second working day by Car, makes me sad. Just cannot risk it SE London would be fine once I walked to the main road, but really not confident on my last 4 miles and the two long decents in the morning.
> 
> A question to those that have ridden 23mm on icy roads, if I am going straight and not braking and not putting much if any power through the rear wheel if I go over icy patches is it an automatic down, or is it entirely possible the bike will stay upright?


 I've ridden on 23mm before (got 25's on at the mo) and I'd say it's like hitting a drain cover in the wet. Just don't do anything, keep it straight and it'll be ok. It'll get iffy if you hit a long patch and you feel you need to brake or apply power. I've not come off on ice to date although I have come off due to breaking on wet leaves before I knew any better.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 Jan 2013)

thefollen said:


> The weather app promised -4 in London this morning so I wore a jacket over the usual sleeveless tech top and thin longsleeve. Way too warm, had a 'bead on' by mile 5. As Ian said, main roads pretty clear. Plenty of peds slipping about on the pavements however!


 
Snow seems to require a LOT more effort than any other conditions, I'm going to wear far fewer layers on the way home.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (21 Jan 2013)

I found it hard going this morning in places, more snow during the night, the main roads were ok mostly, side roads were bad. Even with ice spikers I was slipping in places. I have fri legs and it's only Monday!


----------



## BSRU (21 Jan 2013)

Had some selfish b****** on a Spesh hardtail with normal knobblys filter past me while I was waiting at lights, I was third from the front, then position his bike right in front of me. Obviously thought my £5 Ebay special was below contempt, ignoring the fact it has as set of Ice Spikers.
So the inevitable happens as we set off, he attempts to "sprint" away then proceeds to ride slowly as he is worried about ice where as I am not worried at all. So at the next set of lights I show him how to sprint away from a set of lights properly


----------



## Beebo (21 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Well after the 12 hour non stop snowing yesterday I really didn't think that I would be cycle commuting this morning.
> Looked out the bedroom window at 6.30 to see my road was completely covered in snow. Bollocks..but thought the main road couldn't be that bad. So when ready got the bike and walked the few hundred yards to the A21. As I suspected it was clear. A bit of slush here and there but nothing major. And as the schools seemed to be shut today the road was clear of vehicles too. So all in all a nice pootle into work today. 7 miles shorter then my normal distance though.


 
I made the journey by train, but in hindsight I could have come in by bike. the main roads seemed passable.


----------



## BSRU (21 Jan 2013)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> I found it hard going this morning in places, more snow during the night, the main roads were ok mostly, side roads were bad. Even with ice spikers I was slipping in places. I have fri legs and it's only Monday!


I found the ice was rutted and wanting to take me in another direction, a few twitches on ice spikers but they always gripped in the end. I think my lack of experience on a MTB makes me feel a little unnecessarily nervous.


----------



## J.Primus (21 Jan 2013)

LOCO said:


> Second working day by Car, makes me sad. Just cannot risk it SE London would be fine once I walked to the main road, but really not confident on my last 4 miles and the two long decents in the morning.
> 
> A question to those that have ridden 23mm on icy roads, if I am going straight and not braking and not putting much if any power through the rear wheel if I go over icy patches is it an automatic down, or is it entirely possible the bike will stay upright?


I'm riding in on 23's at the moment. That said most of my journey is on main roads in Central London. I've only got 2 roads that are really icy on the way in. I just go slow, keep by upright and it seems to be fine!


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jan 2013)

Beebo said:


> I made the journey by train, but in hindsight I could have come in by bike. the main roads seemed passable.


 

I was very surprised at how clear they were to be honest. But the side streets look right pwropa nawty.
I really could face taking the trains today. And so glad I didn't.

It has just started snowing again in Deptford.


----------



## Guyincognito76 (21 Jan 2013)

martint235 said:


> I'm still thinking about it. The trains are messed up which means they aren't really an option.


 
Surely it's about time someone took a trip to the continent to look at transport infrastructures, and how they keep things running in much worse weather than ours. It is rather embarrassing for a country to come to a stand-still after a coupe of inches of snow!


----------



## HLaB (21 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Well after the 12 hour non stop snowing yesterday I really didn't think that I would be cycle commuting this morning.
> Looked out the bedroom window at 6.30 to see my road was completely covered in snow. Bollocks..but thought the main road couldn't be that bad. So when ready got the bike and walked the few hundred yards to the A21. As I suspected it was clear. A bit of slush here and there but nothing major. And as the schools seemed to be shut today the road was clear of vehicles too. So all in all a nice pootle into work today. 7 miles shorter then my normal distance though.


Well done, the main roads looked OK here just a 1cm bit of slush; I've cycled in worse in the light but didn't fancy it in the dark so I walked


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jan 2013)

HLaB said:


> Well done, the main roads looked OK here just a 1cm bit of slush; I've cycled in worse in the light but didn't fancy it in the dark so I walked


 

Yeah but this is London we are talking about. The councils are usually very good when it comes to gritting main roads. And I learnt my lesson from last time it snowed. I got the train and my colleague cycled.


----------



## martint235 (21 Jan 2013)

Guyincognito76 said:


> Surely it's about time someone took a trip to the continent to look at transport infrastructures, and how they keep things running in much worse weather than ours. It is rather embarrassing for a country to come to a stand-still after a coupe of inches of snow!


 I use Southeastern Railways who seem to be the first to cancel trains. A colleague used C2C this morning and said there were few issues.


----------



## Andrew_P (21 Jan 2013)

Hey when did you get that pic of me!!


----------



## Black Country Ste (21 Jan 2013)

I walked to work, decided to book the day off and walked back, admiring the courage of the dozen cyclists I saw and lamenting their sillyness. Saw somebody on the same BSO hybrid I have, a Hawk Woodland.


----------



## apb (21 Jan 2013)

Sleet in the face today but not icy on the paths, fully rugged up. Might have to take care this evening as heavy snow forecast at 4:00.


----------



## HLaB (21 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Yeah but this is London we are talking about. The councils are usually very good when it comes to gritting main roads. And I learnt my lesson from last time it snowed. I got the train and my colleague cycled.


I trust the roads will improve here, up north they'd clear more but its my first winter here and to be safe I walked, its too easy an alternative for me (just 1.7miles). 
If they do clear I think I'll cycle in tomorrow and take an hour off and go home in the light.


----------



## EthelF (21 Jan 2013)

My wife thinks my Marathon Winters on my hack bike are a total extravagance. And as always she's right of course. But having waited 11 months to use them I was not going to pass up the opportunity! Main roads were pretty clear and quiet, but the side roads would have been challenging on normal tyres. As for the paths through the parks, they were great fun. Already looking forward to the ride home!


----------



## donnydave (21 Jan 2013)

I sometimes wish my ride to work was televised, if there were crowds along the busway they would be going wild at the brilliant bike control on show from myself and a few other hardy souls. I reckon introduction and build up by Steve Rider as I was getting my bike out the shed, and then commentary by boardman and possibly steve cram would be good. 

It was pretty easy to start with as not many people had been down there so the fresh snow was nice but as I got closer to cambridge it started getting tough with the icy ruts. Saw a couple of excellent slow motion falls into the snow, one guy I thought he'd saved it then he just sort of laid down gently as if he was going to sleep with the bike resting on him. (he was ok).

Good fun all round.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (21 Jan 2013)

[QUOTE 2267756, member: 1314"]Have to say, feeling very smug as everyone else moaning about public transport. Just cycled in. Had to walk a mile on side-roads though. My boss cycled in as well, from Lewisham. Kudos to her.[/quote]

I take it you used the fixie?


----------



## paulw1969 (21 Jan 2013)

took the car in this morning.....side roads have underlying ice and main roads had loads of slush..............two car accidents on main road i would normally use to cycle, where cars have lost control and ended up on the wrong side of the road........also heard of a moped rider coming to grief nearby ....hope they are alright........saw quite a few cyclists who didn't look like they were having fun.........glad i didn't climb on the bike to be honest..........oh well turbo again tonight for me.


----------



## HLaB (21 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Yeah but this is London we are talking about. The councils are usually very good when it comes to gritting main roads. And I learnt my lesson from last time it snowed. I got the train and my colleague cycled.


Four of my building (two I know) made it in, albeit on mtb and I've just nipped out to the local Tesco, the roads are fine now, footways/paths are still a bit of a mess, I'd been safer cycling, even on 23mm tyres


----------



## Matthew_T (21 Jan 2013)

Okay, maybe it wasnt such a good idea to commute today. Snow was very heavy but light enough to just turn to slush. Very cold once again and I am glad I had my overshoes on.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (21 Jan 2013)

[QUOTE 2267991, member: 1314"]Yep. Main roads were alright, though bus lane on Blackfriars Bridge still snowed under..[/quote]

Umm,will probably use London Bridge.I remember using Southwark Bridge in the snow on an early morning commute and it was like a skating rink,also a dodgy pass by a minicab driver coming down from Tower Gateway.


----------



## headcoat (21 Jan 2013)

I made it in no with no problems (except a puncture), probably about 2/3 inches of snow. I was a bit wary of ending up in the canal though!


----------



## 400bhp (21 Jan 2013)

headcoat said:


> I made it in no with no problems (except a puncture), probably about 2/3 inches of snow. I was a bit wary of ending up in the canal though!


 
Nah, you could've ridden on it


----------



## r80 (21 Jan 2013)

Decked it in the morning, but fortunately no-one saw. The afternoon ride it was so much icier, really had to tip-toe around to stay upright.


----------



## martint235 (21 Jan 2013)

I wish motorists would behave every day like they did today. I couldn't have asked for more room or patience


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Jan 2013)

Main roads okay in Leicester tonight, though it looks like it is going to be icy tomorrow. Did just over 11 miles home


----------



## glenn forger (21 Jan 2013)

martint235 said:


> I wish motorists would behave every day like they did today. I couldn't have asked for more room or patience


 
Ditto


----------



## Hip Priest (21 Jan 2013)

Very slushy roads here in Newcastle, but being on the MTB gave me a bit of confidence. Got a blizzard in my face on the way in. On the way home I had to dismount and walk across the town moor as the shared path was in such a state that I could get no traction.

All but one of the drivers I encountered were extremely patient and courteous. The exception was the Merc driver who passed me close and fast in order to beat me into a pinch point.


----------



## potsy (21 Jan 2013)

Went for the off road ride home to stay away from the traffic as much as possible, TPT was fine except for the usual muddy section near Parrs wood, saw fossy (more accurately saw his T6) 

Bike's in a right state already and it's only Monday


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (21 Jan 2013)

I went down a stretch of pavement and both wheels were going in different directions to each other. The guy in front didn't seem to have the same problem which I found odd. Very dicey on the side roads. Slippery slush! Glad to get back tonight.


----------



## fossyant (21 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> Went for the off road ride home to stay away from the traffic as much as possible, TPT was fine except for the usual muddy section near Parrs wood, saw fossy (more accurately saw his T6)
> 
> Bike's in a right state already and it's only Monday



Mine is in a mess to, really muddy in places. Nearly fell off on the TPT near Brinny, bike decided it wanted to leave the trail, ended up dismounting.

Hope I didn't blind you when I covered the 3xT6 with my hand....


----------



## Graham Simmons (21 Jan 2013)

Standard commute for me. There's always one.


----------



## potsy (21 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> Mine is in a mess to, really muddy in places. Nearly fell off on the TPT near Brinny, bike decided it wanted to leave the trail, ended up dismounting.
> 
> Hope I didn't blind you when I covered the 3xT6 with my hand....


I ended up walking near Parrs wood, Marathon winters and mud don't really mix.

Not blinded, had just stopped a minute or so earlier to put my cap on as my eyes were getting pelted with the sleet, wasn't sure it was you until we'd pretty much passed each other, should know by the light really


----------



## veloevol (21 Jan 2013)

Graham Simmons said:


> Standard commute for me. There's always one.




And filters into the horizon!


----------



## Graham Simmons (21 Jan 2013)

veloevol said:


> And filters into the horizon!


"Filters"? I think you'll find that one was pure speeeeeeeed 

Yeah they never seem to think that far ahead. I'm sure this is a discussion that has never happened on this website before though mate, hehe


----------



## veloevol (21 Jan 2013)

Graham Simmons said:


> "Filters"? I think you'll find that one was pure speeeeeeeed
> 
> Yeah they never seem to think that far ahead. I'm sure this is a discussion that has never happened on this website before though mate, hehe



Ok a warp drive overtake.


----------



## Graham Simmons (21 Jan 2013)

veloevol said:


> Ok a warp drive overtake.


"Alt+F4" is the speed cheat!


----------



## Matthew_T (21 Jan 2013)

Graham Simmons said:


> "Alt+F4" is the speed cheat!


Oh thanks a lot. I just did that and lost everything that was open. Well done you!


----------



## screenman (21 Jan 2013)

Short commute today, down the stairs turn let straight into the office and waited for the wife to bring my breakfast. I must admit I envy you guys who can ride to work.


----------



## Matthew_T (21 Jan 2013)

screenman said:


> Short commute today, down the stairs turn let straight into the office and waited for the wife to bring my breakfast. I must admit I envy you guys who can ride to work.


My dad works from home too. However, when he does need to go into the office (like on the ocassional Friday), he has to travel to Manchester or London.
It makes life easier being at home as he can collect my brother from school and do things in the house.


----------



## Hip Priest (21 Jan 2013)

screenman said:


> Short commute today, down the stairs turn let straight into the office and waited for the wife to bring my breakfast. I must admit I envy you guys who can ride to work.


 
I envy you guys who can get your wives to bring you breakfast.


----------



## veloevol (21 Jan 2013)

screenman said:


> Short commute today, down the stairs turn let straight into the office and waited for the wife to bring my breakfast. I must admit I envy you guys who can ride to work.



Exactly my commute today apart from the breakfast part.


----------



## screenman (21 Jan 2013)

The breakfast part is in the training of a good wife. My better half by far puts a cup of tea or coffee in my bathroom at 6am each morning my aim is to drink it before it gets cold, if I wanted I could have breakfast in bed but that is not my thing. The wife gets up at 5am do not know how but she always has, my 23 year old fireman/student son has breakfast in bed 7 days a week at 6.30, she would have for him to have a shout which often happens about 7am and go out without a brekkie.

I would like to think it is because I am such a good husband that Pam like to do these things for me, however I know I could be better. We were able for my wife to have 29 years as a full time housewife a job she did extremely well and still does, even though she now works as a Chiropodist, luckily enough from home.


----------



## Matthew_T (21 Jan 2013)

screenman said:


> The breakfast part is in the training of a good wife. My better half by far puts a cup of tea or coffee in my bathroom at 6am each morning my aim is to drink it before it gets cold, if I wanted I could have breakfast in bed but that is not my thing. The wife gets up at 5am do not know how but she always has, my 23 year old fireman/student son has breakfast in bed 7 days a week at 6.30, she would have for him to have a shout which often happens about 7am and go out without a brekkie.
> 
> I would like to think it is because I am such a good husband that Pam like to do these things for me, however I know I could be better. We were able for my wife to have 29 years as a full time housewife a job she did extremely well and still does, even though she now works as a Chiropodist, luckily enough from home.


My mother got my dad a coffee machine for xmas so that she didnt have to make him anything anymore.


----------



## screenman (21 Jan 2013)

I have only just found out the microthingmebob is not a TV that only shows cookery programmes. As for dishwasher, washing machine, cooker all rocket science to me.

For an excuse I did get married to my good wife when I was 18 and she has looked after me for 39 years so far, and hopefully many more.

I like to think I am the hunter gatherer, whilst she looks after the cave.


----------



## 400bhp (21 Jan 2013)

There was sleet coming down before. Combine that with melting snow and it's going to be dodgy on some sections tomorrow.

I might have to do the A roads direct route on the dodgy hybrid tomorrow..


----------



## fossyant (21 Jan 2013)

screenman said:


> Short commute today, down the stairs turn let straight into the office and waited for the wife to bring my breakfast. I must admit I envy you guys who can ride to work.


 
You can too, get up, on bike, ride 5 or more miles away from home, and ride back.


----------



## screenman (21 Jan 2013)

I do often and if the weather is bad it is the turbo, I just feel it takes a bit more determination when you do not have to do it.


----------



## martint235 (21 Jan 2013)

**shudder** if I ever consider buying a turbo, shoot me. Or buy me some arm warmers


----------



## Matthew_T (21 Jan 2013)

It is icy tonight. I dread to think what it will be like tomorrow. I think I will be taking the bus.


----------



## fossyant (21 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> It is icy tonight. I dread to think what it will be like tomorrow. I think I will be taking the bus.


 
There was you a page or two back going on about cold. I will be cycling again


----------



## Matthew_T (21 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> There was you a page or two back going on about cold. I will be cycling again


Well I went out with my dad tonight and he was wheel spinning everywhere, so I think I will give it a miss.


----------



## wisdom (21 Jan 2013)

Well todays commute went like this.I will apologise now for the length of the tale.
Its 0630 I have been out with the dogs and have just taken the missus a bowl of porridge and a cup of coffee up.
I passed the breakfast over and was stood there in my cycling gear.
"Your not going to work on your bike are you?"

"Dressed like this i guess so"
"Don't tell me you are,you must be mad"
"Ok then i won't tell you"
There was further headshaking as i bid goobye.
By now there was a comlete covering of the road and it was guite deep,it was snowing heavily and there wasnt much traffic passing by.I opened the garage door scraping a good amount of snow from the bottom.
I wheeled out the ridgeback hybrid switched on the lights,closed up the garage and away i went.It was a bit slippy going onto the road,but once i got going and settled into a rythm all was well.It was a bit iffy in places,and.by now it was snowing heavilly.I momentarily thought "she could have been right"But it was only momentarily.I was really enjoying the commute.The virgin snow was easy to ride on,plenty of traction and making excellent headway.I was getting on better than most of the cars.Several people who were walking to work gave a cheery hello or morning,which of course i returned.I was only just over half way into my 7 miles and was as warm as toast.Off the main roads now and onto side roads,no problems at all on these as i was the only one on them.
Ooff the side roads and onto an unlit cycle path,at the back of some houses.with my lights reflecting off the snow it was just like daylight.It was still,and silent,only the chattering of the blackbirds to keep me company.
In the distance i coul make out the lights of work.I gingerly turned onto the car park,had a bit of a slide but remained upright and in control.Locked up the bike uin the racks,turned off the lights,unclipped the panniers and went in.
I looked like a snowman as i was completely covered at the front.
I really enjoyed the ride this morning,the bike performed impeccably.I really felt good,whilst drinking a lovely coffee i looked at the clock.It had only taken me 10 minutes longer than normal.
Hows that for a commute to work. 
Wizz


----------



## Kookas (21 Jan 2013)

The options for me going to college in the morning are wake up 3 hours early for the bus, or sleep in an hour and ride the MTB. Leaning towards the one that gets me the most sleep and least bus, but I might just give it a miss altogether to be honest. When will the snow be over and done with?


----------



## potsy (21 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> It is icy tonight. I dread to think what it will be like tomorrow. I think I will be taking the bus.





Matthew_T said:


> Well I went out with my dad tonight and he was wheel spinning everywhere, so I think I will give it a miss.


Bit of a change of mind Matthew? 



Matthew_T said:


> Why is everyone saying they might not cycle tomorrow? The weather here is cold but dry. Should be a nice ride in.


----------



## gaz (21 Jan 2013)

Worked from home today. So my commute was all of 5 steps from my bed to my desk.
Tomorrow i'll probably take the train, got a 9am meeting and I will have to literally fight to get into the showers before then, so not much point in cycling. Will finish off clearing the driver of snow / ice tomorrow so that I can get iced clocked up in my cleats as I walk to the road.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (21 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> My mother got my dad a coffee machine for xmas so that she didnt have to make him anything anymore.


That sound a bit sad, Matthew. If you Mum said that she was probably joking.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (21 Jan 2013)

rode into work this morning just after 7, there was a smattering of sleet on the housing scheme's road, nothing on the main road.
Thought it would start to snow a bit heavier, nothing 
Even the park (Glasgow Green) has been gritted: what's happening here?


----------



## Stromtrooper (21 Jan 2013)

Had a good but cool ride in. Did see someone come off on an icy patch so was taking it easy. Cheating tomorrow as letting the motorbike take the strain.


----------



## snorri (21 Jan 2013)

Had a real struggle getting in this morning (almost ), but the plough got through at midday and coming home was a dream with assistance of a following wind


----------



## Matthew_T (21 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> Bit of a change of mind Matthew?


Well I have an exam first thing tomorrow so I will have to go in. Worryingly there is a massive sheet of ice along my road. Might make for some creative riding if I do take the bike.


----------



## snorri (22 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Might make for some creative riding if I do take the bike.


There is nothing to be ashamed about if you choose to push the bike and walk for a bit
Take care.


----------



## martint235 (22 Jan 2013)

A really enjoyable ride in today, don't know why but you know how you just settle into a commute and it becomes part of your day and then every now and again, you have one that is just fun. Well that was today!

Changed my route again as I can't use the Waterlink Way. So through Catford, up Perry Hill, through Bell Green and down Kent House Lane onto my existing route. Think that's sussed it, fast wide roads all the way.


----------



## BSRU (22 Jan 2013)

A bit icy this morning, all the non-gritted roads which melted yesterday are just sheet ice this morning


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (22 Jan 2013)

Side roads and paths frozen solid, made for an easier commute, ice spikers didn't slip once. Cars travelling very slow in places because of black ice, only problem was me, think my sinuses are playing up, got that fuzzy dizzy head feeling, not far from home rode into the subway wall, but I'll put that down to being half asleep as well lol


----------



## The Horse's Mouth (22 Jan 2013)

Walked up the end of my road which is like a skating rink. But once on main road no problem at all. Feel like a right wuss for not cycling yesterday now.


----------



## Beebo (22 Jan 2013)

The Horse's Mouth said:


> Walked up the end of my road which is like a skating rink. But once on main road no problem at all. Feel like a right wuss for not cycling yesterday now.


 
i did exactly the same. It was a nice easy run in.

At times like this you get to see the inequity in provision of services. Motorists are fully catered for with all main routes clear, cyclists have a few bus lanes clear, but cycle paths remain ungritted. The real loser are the pedestrians. The state of the pavements is awful, but still the motorist will complain that not enough is spent on them etc. etc.


----------



## DWiggy (22 Jan 2013)

Itching to get back on the bike, every time I blow it out I end up passing some hard core rider and kick myself for being a woos! Although to be fair 40% of my ride is out in the country, but that me just making excuses, still roads look okay for the tonight's ride home!


----------



## Kiwiavenger (22 Jan 2013)

slippery today! main roads weren't a problem but leaving my cul-de-sac and heading onto the industrial estate was tricky! i need proper thermals though especially for my knees!!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Jan 2013)

Main roads were wet but not icy, side roads like skating rinks. Did 20 miles of loops around the city centre, had one coach pass me that close I reckon if I had been stood on the pedals his wing mirror would have hit me, apart from that and the cold feet a nice ride. Also because of the extra distance got into work in the daylight, makes a refreshing change.


----------



## BSRU (22 Jan 2013)

David Gibson said:


> Itching to get back on the bike, every time I blow it out I end up passing some hard core rider and kick myself for being a woos! Although to be fair 40% of my ride is out in the country, but that me just making excuses, still roads look okay for the tonight's ride home!


You would be kicking yourself even harder if you came off and broke something, resulting in a lengthy time of the bike when there is no snow or ice to worry about.
I normally extend my commute out into the countryside but not in these conditions, I know the roads will not be gritted or ploughed and are lightly trafficked so even on studded tyres it would be too dangerous in my opinion.


----------



## HLaB (22 Jan 2013)

A really enjoyable 11.5 miles apart from my glasses constantly misting up and having to stop every few minutes. The drivers were really patient, unlike Saturday, making life easier for all. Somebody in the car park said it was -5deg C but it didn't feel like that and the 23mm tyres never slipped once; a particuly flat route probably helped with that.


----------



## fossyant (22 Jan 2013)

Side roads icy with frozen snow and melt water. Main roads dry and clear, but I still went off road.  A mixture of frozen snow, muddy puddles, dry surfaces and of course, mud and more mud. Avoided the last section of 'face plant' mud near Parrs Wood, and turned right at the final 'gate' upto the main road past the school grounds.


----------



## DWiggy (22 Jan 2013)

To be fair as *Kiwiavenger* said my Cul de sac is still snow covered but the main road has been thoroughly gritted so should be fine


----------



## thefollen (22 Jan 2013)

Was very chilly at 6:15am this morning so wore a hoody over the thin tech top + light longsleeve (Balham, London). Did a weights sesh down the gym and jumped on again for the commute at 8am. Was far too hot by Vauxhall and bagged the hoody. Perhaps because the muscles were warm from gymtime.

Fairly nice commute on the hybrid although from the morning's physical output was really hanging for some food and a bit sluggish. Some bloke on an mtb tried a scalp, but alas didn't have the tyres or legs- I wasn't up for a race, just kept my pace consistent and relaxed.

Apart from that, had to warning shout a Boris Bike turning right directly across my path at lights from the opposite direction as I was going straight. All good; spotted his intentions and his likely actions before he took off. Only shouted (not aggressively) in the hope that he'll think twice before executing another silly move on his BoJo :-)


----------



## The Horse's Mouth (22 Jan 2013)

Whilst joining the A13 at Canning Town i noticed that no attempt has been made to grit the cycle super highway (CS3). Do I assume that the safety of cyclists falls well behind that of drivers.


----------



## 400bhp (22 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> Side roads icy with frozen snow and melt water. Main roads dry and clear, but I still went off road.  A mixture of frozen snow, muddy puddles, dry surfaces and of course, mud and more mud. Avoided the last section of 'face plant' mud near Parrs Wood, and turned right at the final 'gate' upto the main road past the school grounds.


 
The overnight ground temperature mustn't have hit zero or lower as there was no ice, just a watery finish over the road and bits of melting snow about.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jan 2013)

The big melt has started in London Town.
Melting surprisingly quick.


----------



## EthelF (22 Jan 2013)

Snow sheet in parks now turned to ice. Marathon Winters still astonishing me (and passers by) with their grip.
Glad to be able to take the short cut across the parks as it was a bit of a muppet show on the roads.

Third place goes to the lady who stopped before the pedestrian/cycle crossing on her green light due to the stationary traffic queue beyond the crossing (so far so good), then got flustered by the van behind beeping her, dithered, then went on to block the crossing anyway; after the lights had changed! 

Second place: the van behind, for beeping her so utterly pointlessly.

First place: the van that only spotted the traffic island and oncoming traffic as it was alongside me and wholly in the other lane (I was in primary for a reason, you know!) as it tried to overtake me on a short 20-25mph descent. Thankfully they braked and slotted in behind me rather than barge me aside. Not many escape routes at that point.


----------



## HLaB (22 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> The big melt has started in London Town.
> Melting surprisingly quick.


 Hopefully it'll be heading here (Peterborough) next


----------



## MisterStan (22 Jan 2013)

HLaB said:


> Hopefully it'll be heading here (Peterborough) next


And can take care of Cambridge on it's way!


----------



## Andrew_P (22 Jan 2013)

Not before Smallfields side roads..


----------



## donnydave (22 Jan 2013)

MisterStan said:


> And can take care of Cambridge on it's way!


 
Agreed, fun novelty for a couple of days but the snow and cold can go and do one now!


----------



## Glow worm (22 Jan 2013)

EthelF said:


> Snow sheet in parks now turned to ice. Marathon Winters still astonishing me (and passers by) with their grip.


 
They are very noisy aren't they. I go through a covered bridge on my commute over a railway line, and blimey I get some funny looks. Lovely through thick fresh snow though.


----------



## BSRU (22 Jan 2013)

Bit of a blizzard on the way home this afternoon.
Had to take my glasses off because they snowed up very fast, then had to suffer when snow flakes hit me in the eye.


----------



## CommuterBen (22 Jan 2013)

Had a young lad trying to sit on my spanking new triban whilst on the train earlier! Little sod!


----------



## dave r (22 Jan 2013)

The Horse's Mouth said:


> Whilst joining the A13 at Canning Town i noticed that no attempt has been made to grit the cycle super highway (CS3). Do I assume that the safety of cyclists falls well behind that of drivers.


 
Yes, going to work I use the cycle paths around the Griff island, its quicker than going round the island, when its been snowing or its icy I go round the island, its been treated the cycle paths haven't.


----------



## HLaB (22 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> The big melt has started in London Town.
> Melting surprisingly quick.


Accurate Forecast


----------



## potsy (22 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> Avoided the last section of 'face plant' mud near Parrs Wood, and turned right at the final 'gate' upto the main road past the school grounds.


Did the same tonight but didn't have a clue where I was going 
Eventually worked it out and was back on my way, better than the mud-fest anyway although you didn't tell me there was a 20% hill to climb


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Jan 2013)

Left work late so only did 6 miles home. Broke 400 miles for the month, hopefully if the weather improves will break 500 miles by the end of the month.


----------



## Sandra6 (22 Jan 2013)

Two too close passes on the way home, one before the railway bridge and one right after. 
First one pulled out of a side street behind me, then tried to get passed me despite there being no room due to parked wagon on one side and my primary position so I could avoid the massive potholes. He finally pulls in front of me with a few yards to go till the junction so I had to brake hard to avoid pulling alongside him. 
Then as I'm pulling out -signalling - for my turn a car decides to pass me even though the first close passer was right in front of me also making the turn.
Not another soul in the way for the rest of the ride.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jan 2013)

I have been taking the direct route home of 11 miles rather then the roundabout route of 14 miles I usually take.
This is due to all the snow and ice on the back routes.
I also decided not to cane it home rather then pootle along. And you know what, I have forgotten how enjoyable it is just bimbling along at a slower pace


----------



## Matthew_T (22 Jan 2013)

Had a bit of fun on the commute home. Had plenty of time so threw a big rock into a puddle and did a nice slow mo with my camera.
Some crazy woman overtook me at the worst place to do so, just before a junction going downhill. We arrived at the junction side by side as she cut in on me. She seemed to not be concentrating and then pulled over behind me. No idea what she was thinking (I was in primary at the time and had indicated right).


----------



## fossyant (22 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> Did the same tonight but didn't have a clue where I was going
> Eventually worked it out and was back on my way, better than the mud-fest anyway although you didn't tell me there was a 20% hill to climb



Oh yeh forgot to mention that. Heh heh. Granny ring in the wet on that.


----------



## Rustyoil (22 Jan 2013)

Got a pair of shwalbe landcruisers in post last night. Thank goodness! My semi-slick marathons would never have coped. Several inches of slush and wet horror on way into work. Was doing a sort of bucking-bronco over the footprint-packed snow on some of the paths; "Don't stop pedaling!!!" I was shouting to my self inside.
Praying it doesn't actually freeze over tonight.

Only one XXXXhead who passed in 4x4 on slushy ridgelone of road, too fast, showering me from side with gunk. Everyone else passed slow and with plenty distance. After waving my fist and shouting very loud obscenities at the 4x4 I gave the others a cheery wave and a thumbs-up.


----------



## Black Country Ste (22 Jan 2013)

One look outside this morning: 'Nope. I'm driving.'

Well, that was the plan. Got to the car, both doors frozen solid. I daredn't pull too hard on the handle and had nothing useful to lever the door open. Too late to walk, it has to be the bike. Riding on 23mm Gatorskins, I did OK.


----------



## potsy (22 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> Oh yeh forgot to mention that. Heh heh. Granny ring in the wet on that.


Powered up it


----------



## martint235 (22 Jan 2013)

I've realised just how much fitness I've lost. I think I've been bimbling on my commute and making excuses: "Marathons are heavier"; "It's dark"; "It's wet" etc. I think now I've got my commute settled onto some fairly quick, safe roads I need to start hammering it a bit more.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Jan 2013)

More snow overnight, all roads round our end are slushy, luckily as I got to towards the city centre they cleared up, forecast is it to be above freezing the next two days, so hopefully the melt will start and I can get back to my normal route.


----------



## martint235 (23 Jan 2013)

I gave it some welly today and got a speed of 15.77mph moving average. I reckon that's at least 1mph down on where I should be. Excuses for today are:

1. The traffic patterns on my current route are different to my benchmark route which was the Old Kent Road.
2. Parts of my route are still new to me and therefore I will get quicker over them with familiarity.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Jan 2013)

I'm getting to the point where I've had enough of the ice now. The roads are totally clear so I last night I 'retired' the MTB and put the lights and whatnot back on the Single Speed. While the roads were fine the cycle paths were a flippin' nightmare - it was very difficult to tell which slush you could plough straight through and what was going to pull your wheels out from under you.

Hurrumph.


----------



## Andrew_P (23 Jan 2013)

martint235 said:


> I gave it some welly today and got a speed of 15.77mph moving average. I reckon that's at least 1mph down on where I should be. Excuses for today are:
> 
> 1. The traffic patterns on my current route are different to my benchmark route which was the Old Kent Road.
> 2. Parts of my route are still new to me and therefore I will get quicker over them with familiarity.


 I know all the "reasons" but for the record no matter what run of lights I get, or traffic I run a good 1.5-2mph below my spring/summer/autumn rolling avgs in winter. It really concerned me last year that I had lost the any fitness I had gained, but then bang they came back and were better than the times\avg's than the previous year. Hoping it is the same this spring...


----------



## Andrew_P (23 Jan 2013)

I am left with half a mile of walking if I cycle, I reckon Thursday or Friday to get back on it, hopefully!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Jan 2013)

Forgot to add, I scalped another rider today, I was happy sitting behind him as he was going at a decent pace, but then he jumped two red lights, so I when I caught him back up I shot past him and left him behind. Or when I turned round he wasn't there, he might have turned off

Also scalped a bus, we were going downhill at the time, gps said I hit 28 mph., no it wasn't dropping people off, it was going at a decent speed.


----------



## DWiggy (23 Jan 2013)

Ride home last night and ride in today was fine, although having the last week off has definitely impacted my fitness :/ , still good to get back out on the old girl  oh and got a PB on a hill that's trying to defeat me really need a compact but she's fitted with a double!!


----------



## BSRU (23 Jan 2013)

Seemed to be more people in a rush this morning, can only assume they expected to work from home but realised the weather forecast last night was wrong and the roads are fine.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jan 2013)

Day 3 of Operation Bimble Slow commuting. A great average today of 14.3mph. Really finding this plodding along business to and from work quite nice.
A lot of the roads have completely thawed out now so am extending the route a bit longer everyday.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (23 Jan 2013)

Snowed again last night, light covering, past a mile and a half of traffic creeping, zipping past them put a smile on my face, especially when I past my cousin sat in it lol.


----------



## fossyant (23 Jan 2013)

To the rider on a black and white Giant Road bike on the A6 this morning, with no lights and jumped 4 sets of lights.... you are slow, I managed to catch you up on a studded MTB. That said a fixie did pass me on the A34. Gah


----------



## MisterStan (23 Jan 2013)

Back on the bike at last - haven't cycle commuted since last Wednesday. Aside from the first 200 metres of my road and a few odd patches, it was clear and good going on 23mms. Feels great to be back!

Took a longer route through Cambridge to avoid the river tow path, which meant a lot more cars than usual - that would explain the two very close passes i received. Lovely bit of filtering down Milton Road - must have passed 70 odd cars!


----------



## gaz (23 Jan 2013)

Hail for me this morning, which is the worst weather to cycle in, so much pain!
apart from that a good ride in today, first of the week. yesterday I took the train as I had a 9am meeting, trying to use the showers before 9am at my workplace is a nightmare. Monday I worked from home as the roads and trains were pretty bad in my area.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jan 2013)

gaz said:


> Hail for me this morning, .


 
Blimey. None of that in SE Londinium.


----------



## gaz (23 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Blimey. None of that in SE Londinium.


It was for only around 5mins and just as I left my house at 7:50.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Jan 2013)

gaz said:


> It was for only around 5mins and just as I left my house at 7:50.


 
You should have left five minutes later, you would have missed it


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You should have left five minutes later, you would have missed it


 

Gaz has been slacking on the commute recently.
With the excuses of stolen bikes and meetings. tsk tsk....

_Sorry Gaz  _


----------



## PBB (23 Jan 2013)

Looking forward to getting back on the bike tomorrow.

Car for the last 3 days due to commitments then snow and now slush mixture.

Watched a couple of braver-than-me cyclists this morning, they seemed to be getting on OK, and certainly motorists were more courteous around them.


----------



## Hip Priest (23 Jan 2013)

Took a long route today because the shared path I use is impassable by bicycle. Bit hairy, with lots of traffic, but better than the train.


----------



## potsy (23 Jan 2013)

Took the alternative path off the TPT again, this time managed not to get lost 
Didn't see fossy though, hope he's not fallen off again


----------



## Hacienda71 (23 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> Took the alternative path off the TPT again, this time managed not to get lost
> Didn't see fossy though, hope he's not fallen off again


 
You weren't riding a fixie up the A34 this morning were you?


----------



## gaz (23 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Gaz has been slacking on the commute recently.
> With the excuses of stolen bikes and meetings. tsk tsk....
> 
> _Sorry Gaz  _


You can say that again, only just gone past 200miles for the year, should be over 500 by now


----------



## potsy (23 Jan 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> You weren't riding a fixie up the A34 this morning were you?


No, but I did scalp a colleague after I'd drafted him up brinny hill


----------



## AndyPeace (23 Jan 2013)

Had a white van pull up in front of me, hazzard lights flashing and his window down... and giving in it the 'oy mate'... I'm thinking he either wants to tell me to pay road tax or is about to make the mistake of asking me directions.... it was neither. He had kindly pulled over to tell me he saw something fall out my pocket... which turned out to be my wallet!


----------



## 400bhp (23 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> No, but I did scalp a colleague after I'd drafted him up brinny hill


----------



## fossyant (23 Jan 2013)

Haaaa haaaaa. Well done !!!!


----------



## potsy (23 Jan 2013)

Though his bike is about as heavy as one of those


----------



## Andrew_P (23 Jan 2013)

I will have missed 150 miles which at the moment is killing me, but it only means I have to recover 14 miles a month to get them back. 

Now what is really sad is that I bothered to work it out..


----------



## fossyant (23 Jan 2013)

PS those scooters can shift you know !!! Tried a couple out - my in-laws for fun...


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> PS those scooters can shift you know !!! Tried a couple out - my in-laws for fun...


----------



## potsy (23 Jan 2013)

I once saw a lady on one of those who'd tried to go through the flooded subway under Portwood RAB, I don't think it went too well


----------



## fossyant (23 Jan 2013)

Don't, we crash tested a new decking ramp I built for the MIL at their caravan last year. We only had my FIL's scooter, which is light, so me and my son rode it up the ramp and down... scarey. Battery was knackered, so wouldn't get me up at 12 stone (ish). FIL is about 10 stone, but MIL is about 18. Her scooter is more powerful. 

Anyway, both got up, and now the FIL's scooter has had new batteries, even my fat ass can get up on it.

The kids have tried to trash the ramp with riding MTB's and kids scooters up and down.


----------



## subaqua (24 Jan 2013)

twas the day for silly cyclists .

the triban 3 rider who doesn't beleive in shoulder checks- you are going to get hurt if you keep riding like that . how the van missed you I do not know , and if you try to squeeze into the safe gap and actually take me out i will not be a happy bunny . its also called undertaking for a reason and if you had looked at the road ahead properly you would see i was in a primary position due to the bus ahead turning left blocking the road.

and the speshul (ized) rider who thought it would be a great idea to cut across me at the same time - next tim i wont take action and your rear wheel will hit my bike and you will fall off and i will laugh at you


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (24 Jan 2013)

My legs are killing today! One more day on the ice bike, then the road bikes coming back out Monday.


----------



## Nocode (24 Jan 2013)

First time back on the bike since 'the snow' and boy have I missed it.

Took the MTB and a combination of it not having a front mudguard and seriously dirty roads (understandable given the weather) meant I turned-up to work with a rather dirty looking face! Great to be back on the bike though.


----------



## BSRU (24 Jan 2013)

Nice ride spoilt by a cockwomble, driver did not have time to wait so decided on a speedy close pass which I took exception to.
They then decided they had plenty of time to stop on a busy main road and wind their passenger window down for a chat.
No chance I just stopped behind, they speed off gesturing and not looking where they are going.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Jan 2013)

25 miles today, ice tyres at that distance are killers


----------



## BSRU (24 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 25 miles today, ice tyres at that distance are killers


I just think of the benefits when I go back to using normal tyres


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jan 2013)

Woke up to another blanket of snow. But only a fine dusting.
Extending the commute a bit more.
Had a nice bit of SCR. 2 roadies, one all brand new geared up and the other playing kiss chase with each other. Weaving in and out of the traffic. Sometimes, just sometimes, stay in the lane and you find yourself moving that bit faster with the help of a tow from a bus....cheeeerioooo roadies. They never did catch me up again.


----------



## apb (24 Jan 2013)

Great commute in today. Still a bit chilly, but nice morning. No incidents, no visits form the fairy and no angry motorists. Just a nice cycle.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Jan 2013)

BSRU said:


> I just think of the benefits when I go back to using normal tyres


Knowing my luck I won't see any improvements. At least we are still getting out


----------



## potsy (24 Jan 2013)

BSRU said:


> I just think of the benefits when I go back to using normal tyres


I'm hoping so too, feels like I've done 200 miles this week and not the 70 I have actually done


----------



## Kookas (24 Jan 2013)

Black ice still about, so no riding today. I hope it clears soon.


----------



## BSRU (24 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Knowing my luck I won't see any improvements. At least we are still getting out


I remember from last year, when I changed back to my normal commuter with normal tyres it was like cycling on air


----------



## BSRU (24 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> I'm hoping so too, feels like I've done 200 miles this week and not the 70 I have actually done


My legs have never looked so good this time of year, although they don't half ache,
Not helped by only being able to cycle town routes which means lots of stopping and hence lots of sprinting away from a standing start


----------



## martint235 (24 Jan 2013)

Thursday so a short commute downstairs to the coffee machine and back.


----------



## subaqua (24 Jan 2013)

BSRU said:


> I remember from last year, when I changed back to my normal commuter with normal tyres it was like cycling on air


 I had that feeling after mini servicing * the bike over the weekend.

*checking tyre pressures and inflating them to what they should be, not just above min pressure


----------



## dave r (24 Jan 2013)

subaqua said:


> I had that feeling after mini servicing * the bike over the weekend.
> 
> *checking tyre pressures and inflating them to what they should be, not just above min pressure


 
Reminds me I need to a few puffs in my tyres, I was going to do it last weekend but decided to wait till the snow goes.


----------



## potsy (24 Jan 2013)

Another pleasant return on the TPT, ice is almost completely gone now.
Even did an extra mile just because I could


----------



## fossyant (24 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> Another pleasant return on the TPT, ice is almost completely gone now.
> Even did an extra mile just because I could


Was tHat you at the lights at Parrs Wood. I did shout over.

Bit more ice on the TPT up at Brinny, but at least the trail is a little less muddy.


----------



## potsy (24 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> Was tHat you at the lights at Parrs Wood. I did shout over.


Didn't see you mate, came your way again up the 1 in 5 and onto Didsbury road and over onto Wilmslow rd, think I'll stick to that route now


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Jan 2013)

17 uneventful miles tonight, snow now starting to disappear from the paths though our cul de sac is still covered though. Fingers crossed normal tyres will go back on this weekend.


----------



## sabian92 (24 Jan 2013)

Not on a bike but in a car, driving down a really badly lit road, spotted an unlit cyclist hugging the kerb. Held way back, then when there was a gap in the traffic I pulled along side him and told him he needed lights because it was nearly impossible to see him. He gave me a bewildered look of "what the f**k are you doing" but I really didn't want him to get ran over as it's a 40mph road with heavy HGV traffic.

I don't want to come across as "one of those knobs who shout at cyclists from cars telling them what to do" but he really was invisible as there's very little light on that road. His hi-vis work jacket made no difference as there was bugger all to reflect off it. I do hope he gets some lights because it is a case of when, not if.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Jan 2013)

subaqua said:


> I had that feeling after mini servicing * the bike over the weekend.
> 
> **checking tyre pressures and inflating them to what they should be, not just above min pressure*


 
I don't check my tyre pressures enough even though I know how much easier it is to ride with them pumped up properly.


----------



## subaqua (24 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I don't check my tyre pressures enough even though I know how much easier it is to ride with them pumped up properly.


 I don't usually but i put air in youngests tyres and thought i would put track pump on mine - was surprised how low they had got , i think it may have been fiddly fingers from a young one


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jan 2013)

Night of the ninjas tonight....
2 of them, 2 cyclists that should have known better.
1 a Fixie rider with courier bag and small light which became hidden when he was leaning forward.
Had a very bright front light though.

Nice ride home though. Very light traffic for some reason.


----------



## paulw1969 (24 Jan 2013)

First day back since Monday before last.....seemed like hard work on the way in this morning despite several sessions on the Turbo since the last commute........noticed at dinnertime had a flat so my first visit by the p**cture fairy since starting to commute....lucky i noticed or would have had to sort it out before leaving for home.......came off my bike on patch of melting snow/ice on the way home....about 6 yards away from clear road....thats just my luck.....however no damage done to the bike or myself so could have been worse....reckon the rain forecast this will hopefully clear whats left of the snow.


----------



## Matthew_T (24 Jan 2013)

Saw one bad cyclist and one good one.
The bad one was cycling fine, and then turned right without a signal or shoulder check. He then jumped onto the footpath. Luckily I wasnt close enough to have a problem with him.
Then I saw a cyclist do a very strong right signal. He then stopped waiting for traffic to pass and then jumped off his bike and walked it onto the pavement.


----------



## Hip Priest (24 Jan 2013)

Received a punishment pass from a Land Rover after taking the lane on a blind bend.


----------



## fossyant (24 Jan 2013)

Told a lady cyclist on th A6 last night that I could not see her rear light. Thought she did not have any, she had signalled right, traffic had slowed, but as I got next to her, could see a front and rear, but rear obscured completely by stuff on the rack. She acknowledged what I had said. God knows what she thought looking over, two T6's pointed at the floor and 3 rear lights....


----------



## 400bhp (24 Jan 2013)

Got pished off with 2 cyclist at two sets of lights within half a mile..

1st one - ambling along, old guy with a hi vis waistcoat on and plenty of lights. I'd assumed he was sensible. I overtook him and another cyclists about 300 yards before a red and waited in a ASL

Lights still on red, he rides through, and starts to move across as the opposing lights move towards amber and red. Means I have to move into traffic to pass. Told him he should know better.

2nd set - another red and waiting in a ASL. 2 lane road, right hand lane is to go right. Cyclist is filtering between the 2 rows of cars, then does the same trick as no#1 cyclist. I'm in the same boat again. This one looked more roadie type - i just sighed as i went past. He tried to stick to my back wheel, so i just very steadily upped the pace to about 25 for half a mile or so


----------



## tomahawk (24 Jan 2013)

Saw cyclist tonight all in black clothes, black bike, no lights front or back and only reflection was on pedals. But he was riding along the pavement. If your going to break the rules might as well do it all in one go!


----------



## tomahawk (24 Jan 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> Received a punishment pass from a Land Rover after taking the lane on a blind bend.



what's a "punishment pass" sounds kinda kinky


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jan 2013)

tomahawk said:


> Saw cyclist tonight all in black clothes, black bike, no lights front or back and only reflection was on pedals. But he was riding along the pavement. If your going to break the rules might as well do it all in one go!


 

Are black clothes and black bike breaking the rules then?


----------



## tomahawk (24 Jan 2013)

I did sound just a tiny tinny bit judgemental there .. If I was as invisible as he was then I would probably not be riding on the road either ...


----------



## Hip Priest (24 Jan 2013)

tomahawk said:


> what's a "punishment pass" sounds kinda kinky


 
It's when a motorist passes you closely, deliberately in order to 'teach you a lesson'.


----------



## gaz (24 Jan 2013)

[QUOTE 2274565, member: 1314"]Loved the fact it was dry and almost windless this evening. Driver behaviour excellent yet again in SW London.

View attachment 17957
[/quote]
I don't have mudguards at the moment and not used to having a wet bum when I get to work. Definitely better this evening!


----------



## hennbell (24 Jan 2013)

4 inches of fresh powder snow last night, put the bike away for the day.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jan 2013)

gaz said:


> I don't have mudguards at the moment and not used to having a wet bum when I get to work. Definitely better this evening!


 

Saucy!


----------



## Spartak (25 Jan 2013)

tomahawk said:


> Saw cyclist tonight all in black clothes, black bike, no lights front or back and only reflection was on pedals. But he was riding along the pavement. If your going to break the rules might as well do it all in one go!



But was he/she wearing a helmet ?


----------



## Spartak (25 Jan 2013)

First commute for nearly 2 weeks today, so good to be back on the bike !


----------



## Matthew_T (25 Jan 2013)

Spartak said:


> First commute for nearly 2 weeks today, so good to be back on the bike !


Huh? Today is Friday. Have you commuted in half an hour already?


----------



## Spartak (25 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Huh? Today is Friday. Have you commuted in half an hour already?



Well spotted ....... Yesterday !!!


----------



## Matthew_T (25 Jan 2013)

Spartak said:


> Well spotted ....... Yesterday !!!


Sorry, thats the Autism speaking.


----------



## BSRU (25 Jan 2013)

On a traffic light controlled RAB, a white van man decided he needed to get in front of me from the wrong lane, for the exit we were both taking I was in the correct lane.
So his cunning plan was a drag race away from the lights, which failed miserably, even though I am using studded tyres


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Jan 2013)

Fairly uneventful ride in today was cold and hard work.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (25 Jan 2013)

My legs have gone from killing on monday, to screaming at me "no more". Be glad to wash lube and chuck my ice bike back in the shed! Roll on Monday, new cassette, chain on my road bike, it will be bliss.


----------



## Nocode (25 Jan 2013)

Nothing too exciting from this mornings commute.

However, amusing moment last night on way home. Some suped-up white Mercedes decided to put his hoof down and overtake me straddling both sides of the road. The speed camera (gatso) on other side of road went off  The stupid thing was he had to slam his brakes on afterwards as there was traffic in front anyways...

Not sure if he'll get a ticket or not, as I don't know if it (a) had film in it, and (b) not sure if all the distance markers on the road surface work for a speeding car coming the opposite way or not. Anyone know?


----------



## Rustyoil (25 Jan 2013)

Whimped out this morning with the heavy snow around Tayside (still falling)
I WOULD'VE tried (really, honest) just to be all manly, but got out of bed too late anyway. 
I feel esp like a lightweight now, as my colleague cycled in as normal.

Looking forward to putting my semi-slicks back on.


----------



## potsy (25 Jan 2013)

Another trail ride home, bit windy out there now.
Had one moron decide he couldn't wait a few seconds to get passed on a narrow road leading from a local golf club so he mounted his car half onto the pavement to get by


----------



## fossyant (25 Jan 2013)

No commute today as a day off. Went out at 11 for a 22 mile training ride instead. Cold is the word - my eyeballs were freezing. De-frosted at Polocini Cafe in Romiley (new cyclists cafe) then joined their cycling club !!


----------



## wiggydiggy (25 Jan 2013)

Nocode said:


> Nothing too exciting from this mornings commute.
> 
> However, amusing moment last night on way home. Some suped-up white Mercedes decided to put his hoof down and overtake me straddling both sides of the road. The speed camera (gatso) on other side of road went off  The stupid thing was he had to slam his brakes on afterwards as there was traffic in front anyways...
> 
> *Not sure if he'll get a ticket or not, as I don't know if it (a) had film in it, and (b) not sure if all the distance markers on the road surface work for a speeding car coming the opposite way or not. Anyone know?*


 
Can work both ways - the machine still takes two pictures and still can compare how far the car travelled. I know of at least 1 camera near me that covers both sides of the road.

Wether that one in particular though works like that, I dunno....


----------



## Matthew_T (25 Jan 2013)

Had some real fun overtaking cars at 30mph on a dual carriageway today. I thought I would set a new PR on a few segments but only got top 10 on two.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Jan 2013)

repeat what I said this morning but just add WINDY


----------



## Sandra6 (25 Jan 2013)

Worst. Commute. Ever. 
I took Mr6's old mtb in for a service. never again! 
It bounces like a baby seat! The seat was too low and the brakes don't work!
I'm assured it will be so much better when I get it back. We'll see.


----------



## subaqua (25 Jan 2013)

friday legs is all i have to say. both ways


----------



## gaz (25 Jan 2013)

Damn that was a windy ride home. extended it which was fun but almost lost the rear at one point on a slippery road :O


----------



## jim55 (25 Jan 2013)

wiggydiggy said:


> Can work both ways - the machine still takes two pictures and still can compare how far the car travelled. I know of at least 1 camera near me that covers both sides of the road.
> 
> Wether that one in particular though works like that, I dunno....


cant get charged if your driving head on ,yeah it might flash but they cant prosecute(gatso anyway , ,they cant charge motorbike riders with no front no plate and a full face helmet on making I.D impossible
iv had this confirmed by traffic police ,its a common misconception that u can ,


----------



## 400bhp (25 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> No commute today as a day off. Went out at 11 for a 22 mile training ride instead. Cold is the word - my eyeballs were freezing. De-frosted at Polocini Cafe in Romiley (new cyclists cafe) then joined their cycling club !!


 
Good cakes!


----------



## gaz (25 Jan 2013)

jim55 said:


> cant get charged if your driving head on ,yeah it might flash but they cant prosecute(gatso anyway , ,they cant charge motorbike riders with no front no plate and a full face helmet on making I.D impossible
> iv had this confirmed by traffic police ,its a common misconception that u can ,


Only on the Truvelo cameras can you get points for front facing pictures.


----------



## SportMonkey (25 Jan 2013)

Horrendous snow ride on 23c. 1hr 20mins in just lycras, sailing past loads of cars.


----------



## 400bhp (25 Jan 2013)

SportMonkey said:


> Horrendous snow ride on 23c. 1hr 20mins *in just* *lycras*, sailing past loads of cars.


 
Now, why doesn't that surprise me.


----------



## fossyant (25 Jan 2013)

400bhp said:


> Good cakes!


Yes, carrot cake is ace, not tried choccy yet...


----------



## Hacienda71 (25 Jan 2013)

Mmmmm Policinis carrot cake


----------



## SportMonkey (25 Jan 2013)

400bhp said:


> Now, why doesn't that surprise me.


Well it was a good idea for the way in.


----------



## dave r (25 Jan 2013)

Friday legs today, strong headwind on the way home, Friday legs plus head wind makes for a slow hard ride home. Had something to eat when I got home, then had a nap, then got the turbo out and give it some hammer.


----------



## subaqua (25 Jan 2013)

dave r said:


> Friday legs today, strong headwind on the way home, Friday legs plus head wind makes for a slow hard ride home. Had something to eat when I got home, then had a nap, then got the turbo out and give it some hammer.


i looked at all the saved calories this week and decided it was cider o clock. and bacon butty time. Haggis is tomorrow after the ride to lakeside to collect my new specs


----------



## HLaB (25 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Night of the ninjas tonight....
> 2 of them, 2 cyclists that should have known better.
> 1 a Fixie rider with courier bag and small light which became hidden when he was leaning forward.
> Had a very bright front light though.
> ...


Lol There was a fair few Ninjas round here last night too; the one that I really laughed at was one in the gutter (not the best place to be approaching a school/pool exit on his left) I freewheeled by, giving a bit more room in case he had to swerve. Never thought much more of it until I approached a bend and slowed down (freewheeled to walking pace rather than braking) he must have been chasing me down, he came by out of breath as I turned left.

Getting back to my commutes, I gave it a miss on Monday after last Friday's chaos but enjoyed the dry weather for the next few days; especially Wednesday AM ,there'd been a crash on the Parkway between junctions 4 and 5 creating a 4.5mile queue which I filtered by 

Its a good job I got my riding fix in last week it looks poor at the moment, more snow; looks like tomorrow's early ride is off, hence why I'm still on the net


----------



## tomahawk (26 Jan 2013)

Spartak said:


> But was he/she wearing a helmet ?



as a matter of fact ... No!


----------



## DWiggy (26 Jan 2013)

Having really exciting rides into work lately what with all the new pot holes/sink-holes!


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (26 Jan 2013)

Well Mr Trendy "no brakes" fixie rider,I caught him easily near Mile End as he had to slow to 3mph for the Beemer driver who was trying to manoeuvre his tank,if it had been me I would have gone past at 20mph.Now im really missing the point of having no brakes but having to cycle slowly,i much prefer my brakes and hi-viz and cycling as fast as possible but I guess that isn't trendy.Made me laugh though.Cant think of much else apart from the wireless new Cateye Commuter Computer thingy is a pile of poop.It wont stay in it's holder because the little tooth thingy has broken meaning that's £40 down the drain.Luckily I left my old enduro 8 computer on.Managed to get a new holder for that one as the other one had corroded at the connections but cateye don't seem to make them anymore.


----------



## paul04 (27 Jan 2013)

Had a good 25 mile bike ride today, I was nice and warm, the last 6 miles were a killer because of a very strong headwind, at 1 point I thought my coat was acting as a parachute slowing me down.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (27 Jan 2013)

The road bikes ready, tyres pumped to max, clean, lubed, new chain and cassette. Bring on the commute in the morning. What a difference it will be to the ice bike I'm sure. The roads are finally clear of the white stuff, I hope that's the last we see of it for a while!


----------



## subaqua (28 Jan 2013)

nearly offed by a bus at bow RAB. classic must get in front and left me less space than i needed. glad i have good brakes . thought about smashing his mirror off cos if he don't use it its pointless having- decided against it and gave him the sign of the magic beans


----------



## wiggydiggy (28 Jan 2013)

jim55 said:


> cant get charged if your driving head on ,yeah it might flash but they cant prosecute(gatso anyway , ,they cant charge motorbike riders with no front no plate and a full face helmet on making I.D impossible
> iv had this confirmed by traffic police ,its a common misconception that u can ,


 
Mmmm Sneaky, make you think they can by painting marks on boths sides I like it lol

This is the road I meant: https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=woodhouse lane leeds&ll=53.818136,-1.574006&spn=0.003389,0.010568&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&channel=fflb&hnear=Woodhouse Ln, Leeds, United Kingdom&gl=uk&t=h&z=17&layer=c&cbll=53.818064,-1.573917&panoid=2X_XXJiIErk3yyBUpGeI_Q&cbp=12,133.91,,0,0.87

I always thought that single camera could cover both ways.....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Jan 2013)

Just shy of 12 miles on our lasses very heavy Dawes. Bike must be at least 10 years old, never serviced, nothing ever changed on it. I pumped up the tyres, put the seat up and averaged just over 14mph and was a very comfy ride. Think the LBS can keep the hybrid.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jan 2013)

1st day out on bike for 2 weeks to commute and had to get off and walk due to sheet ice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (28 Jan 2013)

This morning I learned that if one loosens ones bottle cage during weekend fettlin' one should sure as hell remember to tighten it up again before ones commute.

Bloody glad I've got a simple drivetrain.


----------



## BSRU (28 Jan 2013)

No cycling for me today as one of our kids brought a nice stomach bug home on Friday, so didn't really eat much at the weekend and feel as weak as a kitten today .
Such a shame not being able to ride my normal commuter bike for the first time in two weeks .


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (28 Jan 2013)

All I can say is my commute was mainly, silent and fast. Oh how I've missed you road bike.


----------



## fossyant (28 Jan 2013)

Ice bike out again, despite panniers being packed for the fixed - quick swap over of clothes, keys and spare specs and ready to go (keep a spare set of kit in the rucksack). 1/2 road route 1/2 Trans Pennine. Got hit in the throat by some kid throwing ice or stones at me at Parrs Wood - he got told to feck off.


----------



## 400bhp (28 Jan 2013)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> All I can say is my commute was mainly, silent and fast. Oh how I've missed you road bike.


 
+1

Not your road bike +1 by the way, mine


----------



## 400bhp (28 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> *Ice bike out again*, despite panniers being packed for the fixed - quick swap over of clothes, keys and spare specs and ready to go (keep a spare set of kit in the rucksack). 1/2 road route 1/2 Trans Pennine. Got hit in the throat by some kid throwing ice or stones at me at Parrs Wood - he got told to feck off.


 
Huh

You in the same Manchester as me?


----------



## fossyant (28 Jan 2013)

400bhp said:


> Huh
> 
> You in the same Manchester as me?


 
My estate was iced up - I'm a bit higher up than you. Main roads fine, but getting enough ear ache from the missus about cycling at the minute


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jan 2013)

Very nice bright, sunny morning in SE London today. Bleedin' cold though.
A very nice fast commute due to that very rare occasion the universe seeming to come together this day. A tailwind, very little traffic (for some unknown reason), a little bit of SCR and the holiest of holy's.. I must have hit near every traffic light on green. 
Excellent commute.
Weather report is not looking nice for the return though.


----------



## Andrew_P (28 Jan 2013)

Blimey can you really lose fitness in 9 days? I put yesterdays test run down to the wind but this morning was just as tough. Just shows that Gym cardio is no match for 55 min x 2 per day.

Looking like a really shoot week either really wet, or windy or really wet and really windy!


----------



## Beebo (28 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Weather report is not looking nice for the return though.


I intend to use the heavy rain on the way home to wash the salt off my bike!


----------



## MisterStan (28 Jan 2013)

Bike cleaned and polished - check
Minor flooding to cycle through and destroy all your hard work - check
Warm feet due to new winter boots - check
Headwind that felt as though someone was pulling me backwards - check
Feeling ecstatic due to not having to worry about ice/frost etc - check


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jan 2013)

Beebo said:


> I intend to use the heavy rain on the way home to wash the salt off my bike!


 

I cleaned the bike saturday.
Went out yesterday.
I cleaned the bike yesterday.
Went out today......


----------



## Pale Rider (28 Jan 2013)

LOCO said:


> Blimey can you really lose fitness in 9 days? I put yesterdays test run down to the wind but this morning was just as tough. Just shows that Gym cardio is no match for 55 min x 2 per day.


 
There's not much that will match 55mins twice a day.


----------



## mangid (28 Jan 2013)

Langster in bits awaiting a new crown race, previous one disintegrated into powder, so on hybrid today. Cold fingers and braking are not a good combination, I miss slowing down without having to think about it.


----------



## Andrew_P (28 Jan 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Feeling ecstatic due to not having to worry about ice/frost etc - check


 I thought that until I hit the rural part of my commute, a few times I coasted across what looked like it could be ice, then completely relieved at arriving at the turn in to warehouse my concentration was lost as I imagined my hot coffee and toast coming my way and whooosh my rear slid out only saved by the broken tarmac on the entry road and getting some grip. Made my heart flutter quite a bit though!


----------



## MisterStan (28 Jan 2013)

LOCO said:


> I thought that until I hit the rural part of my commute, a few times I coasted across what looked like it could be ice, then completely relieved at arriving at the turn in to warehouse my concentration was lost as I imagined my hot coffee and toast coming my way and whooosh my rear slid out only saved by the broken tarmac on the entry road and getting some grip. Made my heart flutter quite a bit though!


There were only a couple of patches - again in the most rural areas - and they were more or less where I was expecting them to be - just kept a straight course and stayed off the brakes!


----------



## HLaB (28 Jan 2013)

Great commute today, it was a short 5 miler but I'd fitted new tyres to the SS (foldable Bonty Race Lights replacing the stock wired Kendas) and the transformation of that was amazing, that my softer soled mtb shoes were still soaking from Saturday meaning I wore the stiffer soled pair and probly the placebo effect.


----------



## Kookas (28 Jan 2013)

LOCO said:


> I thought that until I hit the rural part of my commute, a few times I coasted across what looked like it could be ice, then completely relieved at arriving at the turn in to warehouse my concentration was lost as I imagined my hot coffee and toast coming my way and whooosh my rear slid out only saved by the broken tarmac on the entry road and getting some grip. Made my heart flutter quite a bit though!



Yeah, I thought we were done with the ice and cold. Left my gloves at home, so my hands were freezing, and fell on ice twice before deciding black ice was still going to be an issue.

My college hasn't bothered gritting its park, either. It'll obviously take someone to slip, get injured and claim to get them to do it.


----------



## J.Primus (28 Jan 2013)

Had a lovely ride in this morning. Glad I decided against wearing a scarf. Jumper and unzipped hoodie was plenty to keep me warm. 
If only they hadn't dug up Moorgate for the 20th time this year it would have been perfect!


----------



## subaqua (28 Jan 2013)

oh yeah - Headwind as well


----------



## stephenb (28 Jan 2013)

Positively tropical down here in this morning, had that slightly boiled in the bag feeling on arrival. The homeward leg could be tricky - Shepherd's Bush green closed westbound for a month (or so); not sure of options at the mo. Maybe a walk along the pavement??


----------



## 400bhp (28 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I cleaned the bike saturday.
> Went out yesterday.
> I cleaned the bike yesterday.
> Went out today......


 
I think there's a pattern there ?


----------



## gaz (28 Jan 2013)

Great ride in today. Put some slicks on my bike on the weekend and now I was able to effortlessly glide into work rather than fight the nobbles of the CC tyres.
Had a rather stupid tipper driver that almost took me out, but luckily I was smarter than him, in more ways than one.


----------



## 400bhp (28 Jan 2013)

I've started using wet wipes to clean the bike after each days commute. Surprised me a little how easy it is to do and how much cleaner the bike stays. Reckon I normally use 2 wetwipes and spend 2-3 minutes cleaning.

I'd advise doing it to anyone that doesn't bother cleaning the bikes much.


----------



## potsy (28 Jan 2013)

400bhp said:


> I've started using wet wipes to clean the bike after each days commute. Surprised me a little how easy it is to do and how much cleaner the bike stays. Reckon I normally use 2 wetwipes and spend 2-3 minutes cleaning.
> 
> I'd advise doing it to anyone that doesn't bother cleaning the bikes much.


----------



## 400bhp (28 Jan 2013)




----------



## fossyant (28 Jan 2013)

Makes you go faster having a clean bike !


----------



## 400bhp (28 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> Makes you go faster having a clean bike !


 
Personal experience begs to differ.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> Makes you go faster having a clean bike !


 

Looks friggin' cool too...


----------



## potsy (28 Jan 2013)

Could explain why I'm so slow


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> Could explain why I'm so slow


 

Straws, clutching, at.

Please rearrange the above...


----------



## fossyant (28 Jan 2013)

400bhp said:


> Personal experience begs to differ.


 
Marginal gains my son, marginal gains !


----------



## HLaB (28 Jan 2013)

400bhp said:


> I've started using wet wipes to clean the bike after each days commute. Surprised me a little how easy it is to do and how much cleaner the bike stays. Reckon I normally use 2 wetwipes and spend 2-3 minutes cleaning.
> 
> I'd advise doing it to anyone that doesn't bother cleaning the bikes much.


I'm quite lazy at cleaning my SS commuting bike but I did last night and fitted new tyres too and :



fossyant said:


> Makes you go faster having a clean bike !


 
It might have been the new tyres too but he's right


----------



## paul04 (28 Jan 2013)

A day off work, so a nice slow and steady bike ride today. The only issue was the strong head wind.


----------



## MichaelO (28 Jan 2013)

paul04 said:


> The only issue was the strong head wind.


Just checked the forecast for the homeward leg - up to 50mph gusts?! Made worse by the fact I've hardly cycled to work over the last 4-5 weeks...could be a very long 20 miles home


----------



## MisterStan (28 Jan 2013)

MichaelO said:


> Just checked the forecast for the homeward leg - up to 50mph gusts?! Made worse by the fact I've hardly cycled to work over the last 4-5 weeks...could be a very long 20 miles home


Some of that will be a tailwind for me!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Straws, clutching, at.
> 
> Please rearrange the above...


 
at. Straws, clutching,


what do I win?


----------



## donnydave (28 Jan 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Some of that will be a tailwind for me!


 
looking forward to that, its pretty rare I'm going in the right direction on the busway for a true perfect tailwind but there's a good chance today! Shame it will be slinging it down.


----------



## MisterStan (28 Jan 2013)

donnydave said:


> looking forward to that, its pretty rare I'm going in the right direction on the busway for a true perfect tailwind but there's a good chance today! Shame it will be slinging it down.


Ah, but the rain will be on your back - can you tell that i'm an eternal optimist?


----------



## donnydave (28 Jan 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Ah, but the rain will be on your back - can you tell that i'm an eternal optimist?


 
At a stretch I could enjoy a watercooled back if I was getting a bit toasty but all the time I would be thinking of what 40mph gusts and driving rain are doing to my already weathered shed roof. I've got the garage to a stable 15°C and 45%R.H. for optimum car storage at the expense of zero maintenance on the shed so the bikes are suffering


----------



## MisterStan (28 Jan 2013)

donnydave said:


> At a stretch I could enjoy a watercooled back if I was getting a bit toasty but all the time I would be thinking of what 40mph gusts and driving rain are doing to my already weathered shed roof. I've got the garage to a stable 15°C and 45%R.H. for optimum car storage at the expense of zero maintenance on the shed so the bikes are suffering


Simple answer there - swap the bikes and car around!


----------



## donnydave (28 Jan 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Simple answer there - swap the bikes and car around!


 
My eventual solution is to mount the bikes on the wall in the garage so they can enjoy climatic controlled luxury then I can demolish the horrendous homemade shed that the previous occupant lashed together and extend the garage. A friend gave me a stick welder for christmas so I'm currently getting some practice in to make my own wall mount bike rack.

Perhaps should start a thread of peoples bike storage solutions and man-caves if there isn't one already, might be interesting


----------



## Glow worm (28 Jan 2013)

donnydave said:


> Perhaps should start a thread of peoples bike storage solutions and man-caves if there isn't one already, might be interesting


 
Sigh....


----------



## MisterStan (28 Jan 2013)

Glow worm said:


> Sigh....
> View attachment 18209


I have the same shed as you! Mine doesn't have the panels for air flow though


----------



## Andrew_P (28 Jan 2013)

Wow that was an easy ride home, almost coasted. A few plonkers but what's new in that?!


----------



## Glow worm (28 Jan 2013)

MisterStan said:


> I have the same shed as you! Mine doesn't have the panels for air flow though


 
It's a nice touch isn't it - there's another such 'specialised' panel on the other side behind the open door. Next door's bamboo has started sprouting through the side as well- I could keep a panda in there too now!


----------



## MisterStan (28 Jan 2013)

Glow worm said:


> It's a nice touch isn't it - there's another such 'specialised' panel on the other side behind the open door. Next door's bamboo has started sprouting through the side as well- I could keep a panda in there too now!


Mine is raised off the floor on a couple of old pallets, i have a ground anchor bolted to the concrete floor for security.
I'm just having a chat with my landlord about building something more substantial - I can only get three bikes in the shed, the new one will also double as a workshop if approved.


----------



## donnydave (28 Jan 2013)

I've got 4 bikes in various states of repair in the shed/workshop all chained and locked together to make them one enormous tangle of metal. As a security solution I'm pretty happy, it's hard enough getting one bike out when in possession of the corrrect keys/fingerprints/retinas, never mind if your attempting buglarisation.


----------



## Boris Bajic (28 Jan 2013)

Not strictly a commute, but a 32-mile round trip to a meeting.

It was HELL. Just HELL. Actually, HELL would be nicer. Not so cold or wet or windy. 

The outward trip was just cold and windy, but the return was all that and WET WET WET WET WET.

Puddles like lakes, sploshy cars and trucks giving me about a centimetre of space, rain like shrapnel on my cheeks. I had one of those moments when I look behind just as I get to a gap in a hedge. Why do I do that on windy days? As soon as I got to the gap, a gust took me half way across my lane. Stupid, stupid, stupid. But there was nobody behind me, so it ended well.

Silver lining? A huge one. A skip lorry (sometimes not the best drivers) waited behind me for an AGE without getting too close. In the end I felt sorry for him and ducked into a junction/bus stop and waved him on. He tooted twice and his passenger waved thanks. 

Now my legs ache, my pride is hurt by the effect the headwind had on my speed and I think I'm about to die of feeling shivery and slightly sorry for myself.


----------



## donnydave (28 Jan 2013)

I share your dismay at today's weather. The tailwind I was hoping for was a playful swirly affair that would at times propel and others punish. At one point I did max out in top gear (48-11) but that didn't last long) For some reason when I set off I refused my overtrousers and was kicking myself within 2 mins but by then it was too late and I was resigned to a soaking. BBB overshoes reached their waterproof limit after about 30 mins. One good thing though, being on the bike completely cleared up my head cold. For 45 glorious minutes I was no longer a snivelling mouth breather. The moment I got off the bike though it all came rushing back.


----------



## dave r (28 Jan 2013)

The ride in this morning was only spoiled by some poor driving, normally the drivers on my commute are OK, but not this morning, everybody seemed in an awful hurry, apart from that it was dry with a tail wind and no ice or snow to worry about, tonight it was a slog into a strong wind accompanied by torrential rain, I've got wet clothes drying all over the house, I was trying to work out how I'd ended up with a wet arse when I've got full mudguards and a carrier on the bike, with a bag on it, then I remembered the car that came past close and fast through the biggest puddle I'd seen on the way home.  gave me a power shower!


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (28 Jan 2013)

Wet one tonight and windy, did I care.......no! Beats ice and snow!


----------



## J.Primus (28 Jan 2013)

Rainy commute home which wouldn't have been so bad if I didn't nearly get doored on the way home. There's no avoiding door zone technique that could have stopped this one unless I decided to cycle straight into oncoming traffic. The doors on 3 door hatchbacks are huge! Luckily I was about 2 seconds to early and got out of the way. Still a very close call though!


----------



## avsd (28 Jan 2013)

First commute in two weeks. It was very wet and windy here in Belfast. Headwind all the way home but hopefully it will be a tail wind in the morning. Cycling along the towpath seen a heron and water hen and very few pedestrians. So not all bad news.


----------



## glenn forger (28 Jan 2013)

There's tons of crap at the side of the roads where the snow's melted.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Jan 2013)

Extremely wet ride home tonight.


----------



## gaz (28 Jan 2013)

OH MY GOD! 26mph head wind with +50mph gusts. That was insane today!


----------



## Hip Priest (28 Jan 2013)

Had a very close, aggressive pass from a bus this morning, then on the way home I got some stick from a bunch of Inbetweeners-style 'lads' in what must have been one of their mums' cars.


----------



## mark st1 (28 Jan 2013)

Wet and Wild today. just how i likes me ladies.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jan 2013)

That was a nasty, vile commute home. Very strong winds and rain.
Horrid.


----------



## MichaelO (28 Jan 2013)

That was worse than I expected - and I was expecting it to be bad!! Almost blown off my bike a few times!

Time for a hot brew


----------



## Beebo (28 Jan 2013)

I lost my mojo after about half a mile, when I was blown 6 foot sideways on tower bridge. I just pootled home after that, not worth busting a gut in that weather.


----------



## Matthew_T (28 Jan 2013)

I planned on getting the bus tomorrow but looking at the forecast, I might be okay to cycle in the morning. Just a 15mph headwind to deal with and then I will have a 30mph tailwind all the way home.
http://www.windfinder.com/weatherforecast/prestatyn
It will save £6.50 on the bus anyway.


----------



## Boris Bajic (28 Jan 2013)

Beebo said:


> I lost my mojo after about half a mile, when I was blown 6 foot sideways on tower bridge. I just pootled home after that, not worth busting a gut in that weather.


 
I'll be crossing Tower Bridge later; I'll see if I can find it for you.

What colour is it?


----------



## Beebo (28 Jan 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> I'll be crossing Tower Bridge later; I'll see if I can find it for you.
> 
> What colour is it?


Brown Diarrhoea colour


----------



## glenn forger (28 Jan 2013)

Ped killed by a sign blown off a camden shop:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-21234216


----------



## HLaB (28 Jan 2013)

A tad windy is probably a good summary


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jan 2013)

Beebo said:


> I lost my mojo after about half a mile, when I was blown 6 foot sideways on tower bridge. I just pootled home after that, not worth busting a gut in that weather.


 

Wow..sounds nasty
had a strong gust blow me sideways in Deptford.. bit scary for a second.
Glad there wasn't a car overtaking me at the same time. 
Like you, pootled home at a slower pace. 12mpg avg pace


----------



## MisterStan (28 Jan 2013)

Well I had a cracking tailwind for some of my commute, but it was a complete b@stard when it was in my face. Still it beats ice and snow hands down. I haven't had a commute like that for ages, which in a strangely sadistic way was enjoyable!


----------



## rliu (28 Jan 2013)

Today's weather has convinced me more than anything that climate change is irreversibly upon us


----------



## subaqua (28 Jan 2013)

windy commute home, blown all over the place. tailwind in places , going up Bow flyover was good . and down the other side was a bit hairy


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Jan 2013)

Battered by the elements 
Was considering taking the train back but I didn't


----------



## potsy (28 Jan 2013)

Didn't notice any wind on my way in tonight  

Did notice all the cyclists going the opposite way seemed to be struggling a tad though


----------



## derrick (29 Jan 2013)

Wet and windy down this way, got hit by a couple of big gust's, looks like we have it for the rest of the week. lol


----------



## Mushroomgodmat (29 Jan 2013)

Well today I got threatened with assault...that was fun

Waiting at lights, in the right hand lane, at the very front of the que. lights change, I set off fast, hitting around 25mph quite quickly, max speed limit is 30mph. Guy behind me decides overtaking is a good idea, speeding (Maybe hitting 40 i would guess) he overtakes, missing me by about 6-12inches. and in the process has to cut across chevrons (not sure if they where solid lined -ill check tomorrow). Anyway, this scares me ridged! 

In typical fashion, a few yards the road the lights change and be has to stop. As I approach I notice his windows already down. I make the comment that he should give cyclists more room, and at that point he looses it, spittle and finger pointing, anger in his eyes.

Driver: "I'm going to a funeral, my mothers funeral, and if you don't buck your farken ideas up it will be your farken funeral!" - or something like that

Wasn't expecting that...so...


Me: "Do you know how much space you're meant to give cyclists, that was too close mate, far too close" 

Driver: "3 foot...I'm a professional driver!" - as if being a professional driver means its okay to be a cock on the roads.

Me: "So why didn't you give me that space?"

Driver: "You should be on the left"

Me: I was on In the right side lane......." Did not get to finish that sentance.

At that point he swore some more and drove off....and then guess what....I meet him again at the next lights, which pleased me no end. 

He goes on to explain that I shouldn't be bothering him because he's off too his mothers funeral. At which point I kinda loses it.

Me: "I don't care mate, being late for an appointment is hardly an excuse to put my life I danger"

He looses it (more so than before), starts to open his door - which he can't because my bikes in the way and well...his car was a very nice new car, and I'm sure he wouldn't want to scratch it against my bike. Says he's going to kick the shoot our of me "come on!, we can go over there and have it out" etc...

At that point I had a few final words. Mostly harmless, I think I probably called him a cock (the only time I swore) and he was off...I stepped out the way and let the other cars pass, then went to work.

He was suited up so he was clearly off to a funeral. But his personal problems are just that and certainly not an excuse to drive dangerously. As for the request to have a fight (reminds me of school) - I was never bothered or scared, he was about 35 years older than me and about 8stone heavier....he's have to catch me first 


iv not mentioned this to my wife, I think it would worry her a lot.


----------



## Matthew_T (29 Jan 2013)

Mushroomgodmat said:


> Well today I got threatened with assault...that was fun
> 
> Waiting at lights, in the right hand lane, at the very front of the que. lights change, I set off fast, hitting around 25mph quite quickly, max speed limit is 30mph. Guy behind me decides overtaking is a good idea, speeding (Maybe hitting 40 i would guess) he overtakes, missing me by about 6-12inches. and in the process has to cut across chevrons (not sure if they where solid lined -ill check tomorrow). Anyway, this scares me ridged!
> 
> ...


Its best not to speak to people like this. Just state the facts and get out of the way if you have to.


----------



## subaqua (29 Jan 2013)

headwind again, and cockwomble city along CS2 BT van WR07 FXP trying to drive through me and then squish me at pinchpoints . never mind you have been reported to fleet and will no doubt get a call later ha ha ha. then a big fat merc thinks its acceptable to left hook me outside the " walkie talkie" building . he pulls level at junction with gracechurch street drops window and in a heavy eastern european accent says " bikes not be on road , you scum " charming .


----------



## DWiggy (29 Jan 2013)

My ride home last night was absolutely scary/epic ,my 10 mile commute part town part country was like riding on the last day of the apocalypse with a massive head wind and +45mph gusts.
There was one point the gust was so strong the counter lean I had on was ridiculous and almost had to stop before I was blown into the gutter. 
Felt alive though! :/


----------



## clarion (29 Jan 2013)

I'm astonished that, on that section, a patch of tarmac has been thrown on a series of potholes, but only the first two thirds of the strip! Leaving the worst bit, which is on the approach to the sharp turn onto the Common.


----------



## Sandra6 (29 Jan 2013)

I had to take a detour to the pub yesterday (to collect daughter's gloves ) went up the back road, cobbles, saw an old bloke riding towards me on my side of the road and thought "what are you doing ?" He moved over, said hello and passed me. Coming back from the pub I realised why he was over on my side -oh my word-so many pot holes!!!
Coming home after work met an idiot in a white van, trying to pass me yards from the junction to the next road- only way he could have done was if I'd slammed on and let him-obviously I didn't. 
He gave me a punishment pass-but I knew it was coming so I'd slowed down and gave him room. 
Funny bit was when we both arrived at the same RAB minutes later from opposite directions and he had to stop and let me pass!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Jan 2013)

Nice steady ride in today, windy but dry.


----------



## fossyant (29 Jan 2013)

Yay, off the MTB and onto the quiet bike. Last few weeks of struggling on the studs are paying off (or it might be the pain killers I took before setting off - more drugs than Lance at the minute ).


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (29 Jan 2013)

I like having our cycle department back in our shop, even if I don't work in it anymore (although our other branch is sending one back for my attention as I think they've tried to fix a minor issue and made a pigs ear of it)

It means when I turn up knackered as I took the hilly route _- which isn't really that hilly, except when mysteriously over the last few days in the shed, the rear wheel had gone ridiculously out of true putting the brakes on for 3/4 of each revolution_ - I can just whip the bike on the stand and give it a 2 minute emergency true for the ride home.


----------



## Beebo (29 Jan 2013)

Very mild, I was wearing the wrong gloves and jacket, which made for a sweaty ride in.
Got undertaken by a taxi in a bus lane, total nuts!!!


----------



## MisterStan (29 Jan 2013)

Very mild this morning, took the road route in for a change (and partly because the Busway is flooded AGAIN) only had a couple of close passes - do they sing the mantra as they drive past? MGIF, MGIF, MGIF....
Oh and the lady who beeped me for no reason on Huntingdon Road and then wouldn't look me in the eye as I gave here 'the stare' as I caught up with her at the traffic lights - I sat right at the front of the ASL in the middle - wouldn't usually do that, but it felt like a punishment pass in reverse - childish? Yes. Satisfying? Very!


----------



## Beebo (29 Jan 2013)

Mushroomgodmat said:


> .......He was suited up so he was clearly off to a funeral. ..........


The video clip shown in "Road Wars" of the group of cyclists assaulted in Bexley Highstreet, was done by some nobber who had just been to a funeral. So take care near these nobbers.
'm sure its what his Mother would have wanted!


----------



## donnydave (29 Jan 2013)

I thought my chain was a bit noisy on the (non-flooded) bit of the gbw but someone was drafting pretty close. I don't normally mind this and I'll share the work until we part ways.

After about 5 mins I slowed down and waved him past and said something like "your go now mate". Not a peep from my new friend and he started pulling away."Hmm, poor show old chap", I thought, so I increased the magnitude of my velocity.

He glanced behind a few times then moved to the side and angrily waved that I should pass so I said, "I thought we were sharing slipstreams, you've had your go so its mine now" His reply: "you've got the cheek to slipstream me?! I've got two heavy panniers!" 

I glanced down at my own bulging payload (hehe) but this was too subtle for him so I suggested that if his bike was so heavy maybe he shouldn't ride so close behind in case I have to brake unexpectedly. His reply was that I should pedal faster (touche, sir!). He could have conveyed this as a joke and it would have been fine but he was pretty upset so I let him get on with it, dropped behind a bit and watched him angrily cut and weave through the peds and cyclists like his life depended on it. Perhaps it did. Or he was late. Or he was feeling a bit inadequate as he appeared to be riding a kids sized knobblied mtb.

He appeared to be a regular commuter by his getup, I hope you're not a member on here sir as you bring shame on us all!


----------



## fossyant (29 Jan 2013)

Panniers multiply the SCR factor.  Rules of SCR are to pass (or drop) and leave them for dead, not to share workload - unless you agree to work together !  Too much conversation there !


----------



## Andrew_P (29 Jan 2013)

Mushroomgodmat said:


> Well today I got threatened with assault...that was fun
> 
> Waiting at lights, in the right hand lane, at the very front of the que. lights change, I set off fast, hitting around 25mph quite quickly, max speed limit is 30mph. Guy behind me decides overtaking is a good idea, speeding (Maybe hitting 40 i would guess) he overtakes, missing me by about 6-12inches. and in the process has to cut across chevrons (not sure if they where solid lined -ill check tomorrow). Anyway, this scares me ridged!
> 
> ...


I hate these sort of confrontations and now try and avoid them, no one comes out a winner. Ayt best I get home mega aggravated or at worst you could end in a fight. That said I still cannot keep my gob shut at times so must try harder, it always feck up a nice ride too, just when you think you are minding your own


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2013)

Mushroomgodmat said:


> Well today I got threatened with assault...that was fun


 
One day this cock will get what's coming to him. Just because he's going to a funeral is no excuse for his crap behaviour.
You did well not to react. But I wouldn't have blamed you for one second if you punched the idiot in the throat. That would have stopped him ranting and threatening for a bit.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2013)

[quote="subaqua, post: 2282074, member: 13512" " bikes not be on road , you scum " charming .[/quote]

Thing is, they are happy to bully and harass when in their metal boxes. Now.. you're a big bloke. You know for a fact that imbeciles like him wouldn't dare do the same face to face with you.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Nice steady ride in today, windy but dry.


 

Yup same here for me too.
Though I got a bit peeved this morning when I picked up my gloves and they were still wet from last night. I had forgot to put them on the radiator to dry.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2013)

Beebo said:


> Very mild, I was wearing the wrong gloves and jacket, which made for a sweaty ride in.
> Got undertaken by a taxi in a bus lane, total nuts!!!


 

Yup, very warm.
On top had just a base layer and a Nightvision Evo jacket. Phew... boil in the bag jobbie.

And oh yes.. you must remember that Taxis are the Knights of the road... they can do what they like.


----------



## donnydave (29 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> Panniers multiply the SCR factor.  Rules of SCR are to pass (or drop) and leave them for dead, not to share workload - unless you agree to work together !  Too much conversation there !


 
I normally try to keep the chatter down due to my speech impediment but today I was feeling good, I will maintain an expressionless and stony facade in future. My face will be like a smoothed-off ramekin. (bill bailey?)


----------



## MisterStan (29 Jan 2013)

donnydave said:


> He glanced behind a few times then moved to the side and angrily waved that I should pass so I said, "I thought we were sharing slipstreams, you've had your go so its mine now" His reply: "you've got the cheek to slipstream me?! I've got two heavy panniers!"
> 
> 
> I hope you're not a member on here sir as you bring shame on us all!


 
Wasn't me! I was off the GBW today and only had one pannier - contraversial?!


----------



## GrasB (29 Jan 2013)

donnydave said:


> I thought my chain was a bit noisy on the (non-flooded) bit of the gbw but someone was drafting pretty close. I don't normally mind this and I'll share the work until we part ways.
> 
> After about 5 mins I slowed down and waved him past and said something like "your go now mate". Not a peep from my new friend and he started pulling away."Hmm, poor show old chap", I thought, so I increased the magnitude of my velocity.
> 
> ...


I got a drafting idiot today as well! I just slowly upped the power... managed a new in-ride 5 min maximal effort power


----------



## BSRU (29 Jan 2013)

Glad I decided to wear my windproof jacket instead of my waterproof one, the promised downpour turned into a little drizzle but the wind was quite potent in places.
First time not riding on studded tyres for two weeks and what a difference, so quiet.


----------



## HLaB (29 Jan 2013)

Great commute for me a bit mild perhaps but great nonetheless, the new tyres (Bonts) on the SS have nade a massive difference to its acceleration and it was also helped by getting out 5-10 mins before the start of the school rush


----------



## gaz (29 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Yup same here for me too.
> Though I got a bit peeved this morning when I picked up my gloves and they were still wet from last night. I had forgot to put them on the radiator to dry.


amateur mistake


----------



## gaz (29 Jan 2013)

My legs are really feeling it today. The headwind yesterday was just insane.


----------



## fossyant (29 Jan 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Wasn't me! I was off the GBW today and only had one pannier - contraversial?!


 
Wasn't Crankarm was it ?


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2013)

gaz said:


> amateur mistake


 

I know.. I KNOW ALRIGHT!!!!


----------



## MisterStan (29 Jan 2013)

gaz said:


> amateur mistake


One he won't make again!


----------



## Matthew_T (29 Jan 2013)

Good commute this morning. Only had one melon pass me too closely. Stupid chain kept coming off when going uphill which nearly made me fall off (proper clean and regrease needed).

The wind is catching up and it has rained a little bit so I will have a soggy cottom on the way home.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Good commute this morning. Only had one melon pass me too closely. Stupid chain kept coming off when going uphill which nearly made me fall off (proper clean and regrease needed).
> 
> The wind is catching up and it has rained a little bit so I will have a soggy cottom on the way home.


 

A clean and regrease wont stop the chain from coming off.
There must be another underlying problem. 
Was it when you changing up or down the frontcrank?
If so you need to set the limit screws on the deraillieur.


----------



## hennbell (29 Jan 2013)

Coldest commute of the year so far -25C but what really slowed me down was the blowing snowdrifts. The last kilometer was the only hard part, straight into 30 km/hr wind, felt every degree of the -38C. Will be calling the wife for the car ride home.


----------



## MisterStan (29 Jan 2013)

hennbell said:


> Coldest commute of the year so far -25C but what really slowed me down was the blowing snowdrifts. The last kilometer was the only hard part, straight into 30 km/hr wind, felt every degree of the -38C. Will be calling the wife for the car ride home.


MTFU! :-)


----------



## MisterStan (29 Jan 2013)

hennbell said:


> Coldest commute of the year so far -25C but what really slowed me down was the blowing snowdrifts. The last kilometer was the only hard part, straight into 30 km/hr wind, felt every degree of the -38C. Will be calling the wife for the car ride home.


Seriously though, that's hardcore.


----------



## Boris Bajic (29 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Its best not to speak to people like this. Just state the facts and get out of the way if you have to.


 
The story about the road rage was scary. I sympathise with Mushroomsomethingwhatever; the confrontation sounds unpleasant and all too credible. But even though what happened was deeply horrid, someone who is behaving badly and uses the funeral for a close relative as an excuse is not suddenly going to get rational and reasonable. I'd have hung back and let them go, however cowardly that may seem.

But the real point (do I ever have one?) of my post is this response from Matthew_T. It dropped my jaw about six inches wider than anything else has ever dropped it.

I'd say I'm speechless, but I never really am.... I am certainly very surprised and slightly amused at the juxtaposition between the advice and its source.

Carry on...


----------



## fossyant (29 Jan 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> It dropped my jaw about six inches wider than anything else has ever dropped it.
> 
> I'd say I'm speechless, but I never really am.... I am certainly very surprised and slightly amused at the juxtaposition between the advice and its source.
> 
> Carry on...


----------



## DWiggy (29 Jan 2013)

May blow out ride the home as really gusty?


----------



## MisterStan (29 Jan 2013)

David Gibson said:


> May blow out ride the home as really gusty?


See post #3081


----------



## DWiggy (29 Jan 2013)

Oh now I feel like a woos, although I don't mind the cold its the unpredictable gusts....okay im a woos


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Jan 2013)

stupidly windy tonight, taken me over half an hour to do 6.5 miles


----------



## glenn forger (29 Jan 2013)

Lots of tree debris down. So mild, a week ago it was minus seven, now it's plus 9! Took my jacket off in January!


----------



## Svendo (29 Jan 2013)

Not strictly today's commute, but on the way home the day before yesterday I was out of the saddle coming up to Littleborough summit (also the E/W watershed) letting the tailwind make me look good. I became aware of a car behind, which then overtook with lots of encouraging shouting, waving and thumbs up. Nice suprise and makes a change from the usual dodgy overtakes etc etc.


----------



## Sandra6 (29 Jan 2013)

Got blown about a lot on the ride home. I did consider getting off at one point, but ploughed on.
Only thing worse than a headwind?Turning a corner and having it blowing against you from the side!!!
On the upside my new gloves are definitely waterproof,sadly my running trainers are not.


----------



## BSRU (29 Jan 2013)

Yet again today another cyclist who thinks a guy on a tourer going slowly on a shared path with pedestrians on is slow cyclist.
But yet again, a small incline and I disappear off into the distance with no extra effort
The view from my rear facing camera was interesting(to me), the usual looks down at the bike to see what's wrong with it as I start to move away.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2013)

Once again, a vile wet and windy commute home through SE London.
Horrible. It's really trying when the weather is like this for days on end.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2013)

BSRU said:


> Yet again today another cyclist who thinks a guy on a tourer going slowly on a shared path with pedestrians on is slow cyclist.
> But yet again, a small incline and I disappear off into the distance with no extra effort
> *The view from my rear facing camera was interesting(to me), the usual looks down at the bike to see what's wrong with it as I start to move away*.


 

Oh please do.


----------



## glenn forger (29 Jan 2013)

I'm not too bothered by the wind, think of it as training, but one stretch on the commute leads past a row of houses and brick wall, then at the river the wind-break just disappears. If the wind's in the right direction it hits you like a thump in the back, you have to wrestle the bars to stay straight! Sideways blast.


----------



## gaz (29 Jan 2013)

Thumbing headache, dizzy spells and freezing cold. I gave the cycle ride home a miss and took a seat on the train.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2013)

gaz said:


> Thumbing headache, dizzy spells and freezing cold. I gave the cycle ride home a miss and took a seat on the train.


 

Sorry to hear that Gaz... take it easy fella.


----------



## BSRU (29 Jan 2013)

gaz said:


> Thumbing headache, dizzy spells and freezing cold. I gave the cycle ride home a miss and took a seat on the train.


+1 on take it easy lots of bugs going around at the moment, no point making it worse.


----------



## subaqua (29 Jan 2013)

really good ride home and as i was stopped at Londis on Cann Hall rd I saw a passenger transport ambulance close pass another cyclist , it looked like it hit him !! fair do's he must be a bit tougher than me as he shouted oy and chased after the ambulance at a rate of knots. I tried catching him to say i saw the incident but not a chance.


----------



## BalkanExpress (29 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Its best not to speak to people like this. Just state the facts and get out of the way if you have to.


 

 Right, who are you and what have you done with Matthew T?


----------



## BSRU (29 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Oh please do.



View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zxk8xQCurFw


Not really fair on the other cyclist, two weeks on big fat studded tyres my normal commuter with it's 28c GP 4 Seasons feel super smooth.


----------



## MisterStan (29 Jan 2013)

Not wet, but very windy. Some side gusts were pushing me into the road 3ft or so, I had a lean on to my left and was basically sterling towards the left a few degrees just to try and go in a straight line.

Who's up for tomorrow then? :-)


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2013)

BSRU said:


> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zxk8xQCurFw
> 
> 
> Not really fair on the other cyclist, two weeks on big fat studded tyres my normal commuter with it's 28c GP 4 Seasons feel super smooth.





Yep, he didn't like that did he?


----------



## bicyclos (29 Jan 2013)

Didn't enjoy the blustery wind and lashing rain on the way home tonight, wasn't bothered about the rain just the gusty wind that caught me out a number of times and cycling into it was sooooooooo not fun. See what tomorrow brings!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (29 Jan 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Not wet, but very windy. Some side gusts were pushing me into the road 3ft or so, I had a lean on to my left and was basically sterling towards the left a few degrees just to try and go in a straight line.
> 
> Who's up for tomorrow then? :-)


 
Had most of the wind on the return leg today, pushing me towards the kerb mostly. A 7% decline and if I stopped pedaling I almost stopped ! This coupled with horizontal rain really made me look forward to the coming Spring........ Similar conditions forecast for tomorrow, but I'll be out in it


----------



## paulw1969 (29 Jan 2013)

First commute of the week this morning.......nice ride in apart from the moronic close passes which is unusal for an early morning ride in....the first close pass was within 10 seconds of joining the main road from my house FFS.......Northgate hire van as i'm going straight on over a mini roundabout.
No need for the compression thermals this morning as quite mild. The return journey tonight was different however, headwind most of the way which got a little hairy for short gusts and i was shattered with tired legs when i got in....at least it wasn't raining though......dont reckon that will be the case in the morning as the forecast is not good fmore wind and rain


----------



## Matthew_T (29 Jan 2013)

Very windy commute home tonight. But the chain kept slipping severely so I couldnt put the hammer down and utilise the tailwind. I am going to do a diagnostics tomorrow and find the source of the problem.


----------



## Matthew_T (29 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Was it when you changing up or down the frontcrank?
> If so you need to set the limit screws on the deraillieur.


It is either the cassette or chainrings where it is slipping. However, I did replace the chain and cassette last May and the crankset is the original on the 7 year old bike.


----------



## dave r (29 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> stupidly windy tonight, taken me over half an hour to do 6.5 miles


 
Same here, serious head wind tonight, just over 30 minutes to do the 6.5 miles home, and I was trying, normal commute 25 minutes taking it steady, mind you I've had an upset belly today which didn't help, I cancelled my training tonight, apart form the head wind it was a routine commute both this morning and tonight, the only thing of note was a cyclist this morning with a green light on the back of the bike.


----------



## HLaB (29 Jan 2013)

I quite enjoyed short PM commute after a evening out with the office bowling, it was probably helped by the roads being empty except for the putt putt mobile that seemed to be going round the block for fun


----------



## Hip Priest (29 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Good commute this morning. Only had one melon pass me too closely. Stupid chain kept coming off when going uphill which nearly made me fall off (proper clean and regrease needed).


 
Get this looked at pronto Matthew.

I had problems with my chain coming off, but I was too lazy to sort it out and it ended up causing me quite a violent head / tarmac interface. In my case it had been caused by a bent mech-hanger. Perhaps you bent yours when you came down on the ice?


----------



## Black Country Ste (29 Jan 2013)

Another lovely interaction with a NX West Midlands bus driver. They are truly knights of the road.

In some parallel dimension, perhaps.


----------



## Matthew_T (29 Jan 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> Get this looked at pronto Matthew.
> 
> I had problems with my chain coming off, but I was too lazy to sort it out and it ended up causing me quite a violent head / tarmac interface. In my case it had been caused by a bent mech-hanger. Perhaps you bent yours when you came down on the ice?


Mine is bent but it has been bent from the day I got the bike (no idea when it happened). I have searched high and low for the damn things to replace but cannot find one to fit the bike. The other thing to do is to straighten it, but I fear that could do more bad than good.


----------



## gaz (30 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> It is either the cassette or chainrings where it is slipping. However, I did replace the chain and cassette last May and the crankset is the original on the 7 year old bike.


Last replaced the chain in may? How many miles have you done on it and have you checked the stretch?


----------



## Matthew_T (30 Jan 2013)

gaz said:


> Last replaced the chain in may? How many miles have you done on it and have you checked the stretch?


I have done about 4000 miles on it. I know it needs replacing but I did have the original cassette on for about 15,000 miles since I had the bike 7 years ago.
I just dont have the funds at the mo so I will do what I can to get by.


----------



## subaqua (30 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> I have done about 4000 miles on it. I know it needs replacing but I did have the original cassette on for about 15,000 miles since I had the bike 7 years ago.
> I just dont have the funds at the mo so I will do what I can to get by.


 what speed cassette is it and what chain . I did mine on the MTB last may and it cost less then £40 from Chain reaction for a PG951 cassette and Sram 9 spd chain to match. I am not factoring in the cost of the chain whip and cassette remover as they will get used fairly often.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (30 Jan 2013)

Did my good deed last night on the way home. Pointed out the tram gate signs and camera (always on) to someone who seemed a little lost.

Mind you, that's because he asked nicely what I was pointing at when I passed him instead of shouting "******* cyclist **** pay ******* road tax"


----------



## Hip Priest (30 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Mine is bent but it has been bent from the day I got the bike (no idea when it happened). I have searched high and low for the damn things to replace but cannot find one to fit the bike. The other thing to do is to straighten it, but I fear that could do more bad than good.



My LBS straightened mine for peanuts. If I'd got it done earlier, I'd have saved myself the cost of a new helmet. If you can't afford to get it fixed, ride the secteur instead!


----------



## donnydave (30 Jan 2013)

Handy hint from this mornings experience - if you have a bit of a cold and feel the need to clear your tubes, just be aware what the wind is doing with regards to its effect on the trajectory of your snot bomb.


----------



## fossyant (30 Jan 2013)

Traffic chaos today. Accident on M60 caused gridlock. Had only about 2 miles of clear run out of 11, first 5 were terrible. Appaling driving, 3 'u' turns without indicating, two RLJ'ers after the lights had changed - managed to avoid the idiots, but they got a load of beeps from the cars behind me ! To top that, one of my Astrums snapped off to be lost forever (it's the rechargeable batteries I'm bothered about).  Did stop to call the missus to advise her to take an alternative route to work.


----------



## GrasB (30 Jan 2013)

For some unknown reason the inside of my knee was painful this morning, despite taking it really easy it just got worse through the ride. It's just like I've got the pedal set too far out but nothing has changed . I might go home with my other half tonight.



donnydave said:


> Handy hint from this mornings experience - if you have a bit of a cold and feel the need to clear your tubes, just be aware what the wind is doing with regards to its effect on the trajectory of your snot bomb.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (30 Jan 2013)

If there's one thing I hate it's a headwind!


----------



## Andrew_P (30 Jan 2013)

Been really lucky thus far this week, the wind seem pretty settled, still quite strong but not too many gusts in the morning, it has been picking up in the afternoon so get a nice bit of help home.

This time last year this headwind would have been a commute killer. Now I just revert to plod mode.


----------



## Phil485 (30 Jan 2013)

Not a lot to report.
First commute of the year, worked out a new route which worked well. 
Forgot to start the timer on my garmin which was annoying, but it was a headwind do I wasn't breaking any records.


----------



## Matthew_T (30 Jan 2013)

subaqua said:


> what speed cassette is it and what chain . I did mine on the MTB last may and it cost less then £40 from Chain reaction for a PG951 cassette and Sram 9 spd chain to match. I am not factoring in the cost of the chain whip and cassette remover as they will get used fairly often.


This is the cassette: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shimano-7-S..._1_23?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1359542522&sr=1-23
and the chain: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=85895


----------



## subaqua (30 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> This is the cassette: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shimano-7-S..._1_23?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1359542522&sr=1-23
> and the chain: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=85895


 there ya go less than £20


----------



## Matthew_T (30 Jan 2013)

subaqua said:


> there ya go less than £20


The problem is that it might be the chainrings. I will have to check as they have never been changed, ever.


----------



## subaqua (30 Jan 2013)

a deore chainset triple is about £50 . its better spending money on bikes than beer if any parents start asking why so much


----------



## fossyant (30 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> The problem is that it might be the chainrings. I will have to check as they have never been changed, ever.


 
Chainrings rarely skip - it's the chain and cassette/freewheel.


----------



## BSRU (30 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> The problem is that it might be the chainrings. I will have to check as they have never been changed, ever.


Worth investing a few pounds in a chain wear indicator, that way you can change the chain before it starts damaging the cassette.

My old main commuter is 7 speed and I just regularly changed the chain since they are very cheap, compared to 9 or 10 chain.


----------



## Matthew_T (30 Jan 2013)

BSRU said:


> Worth investing a few pounds in a chain wear indicator, that way you can change the chain before it starts damaging the cassette.
> 
> My old main commuter is 7 speed and I just regularly changed the chain since they are very cheap, compared to 9 or 10 chain.


New chain and proper lube ordered. Total under £10.
If I need a new drivetrain then it wont cost much.


----------



## hennbell (30 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> New chain and proper lube ordered. Total under £10.
> If I need a new drivetrain then it wont cost much.


 
Replacing chain rings can get expensive. Worn rings have "shark fin" like teeth, and often you don't need to replace all 3 . Depending on the style of riding you do the smaller two chain rings tend to get the most wear.


----------



## paul04 (30 Jan 2013)

cycled to work this morning, mild out so a nice ride.
cycling home was more of a challenge, the rain was sidewards because it was that windy,
And for the 1st couple of miles it was like riding uphill because of the headwind,
But I must be mad because I went the longer way home, in a funny way I enjoyed the challenge of the ride home.


----------



## MichaelO (30 Jan 2013)

Question vaguely on topic - how many miles (roughly) does a chain last? Or, more importantly, after how many miles should I start checking the chain for stretch?


----------



## Andrew_P (30 Jan 2013)

LOCO said:


> Been really lucky thus far this week, the wind seem pretty settled, still quite strong but not too many gusts in the morning, it has been picking up in the afternoon so get a nice bit of help home.
> 
> This time last year this headwind would have been a commute killer. Now I just revert to plod mode.


whoops spoke too soon, sods law blustery side winds all the way home


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jan 2013)

LOCO said:


> whoops spoke too soon, sods law blustery side winds all the way home


 

Yup. very blustery tonight. Had one lovely assisted tailwing on part of the journey, but the rest.....oo eeer missus..


----------



## Hip Priest (30 Jan 2013)

Was meant to be an easy day today, but the wind had other ideas.


----------



## Matthew_T (30 Jan 2013)

MichaelO said:


> Question vaguely on topic - how many miles (roughly) does a chain last? Or, more importantly, after how many miles should I start checking the chain for stretch?


It depends on the type of riding you do I suspect. Lots of hills and sprints probably causes more wear than just pootling along on the flat without trying.
I have had 3 chains on my bike since I had it. Each did about 7000 miles (before it started slipping).


----------



## gaz (30 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> It depends on the type of riding you do I suspect. Lots of hills and sprints probably causes more wear than just pootling along on the flat without trying.
> I have had 3 chains on my bike since I had it. Each did about 7000 miles (before it started slipping).


You should replace the chain before it starts slipping


----------



## Matthew_T (30 Jan 2013)

gaz said:


> You should replace the chain before it starts slipping


I dont check the wear as often as I should. I will only investigate things when something doesnt feel right.


----------



## gaz (30 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> I dont check the wear as often as I should. I will only investigate things when something doesnt feel right.


Costs you more in the long run.


----------



## Matthew_T (30 Jan 2013)

gaz said:


> Costs you more in the long run.


A chain for my bike is only £4. So not much if I get a new one each year.


----------



## MichaelO (30 Jan 2013)

gaz said:


> Costs you more in the long run.


That's my worry - I'd rather fork out a few quid regularly for a new chain than having start replacing cassettes etc. Only up to 1,000 miles on my bike, so probably got a little while yet


----------



## gaz (30 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> A chain for my bike is only £4. So not much if I get a new one each year.


and how much does your cassette cost? A stretched chain will ruin the cassette fairly quickly, which in turn will make a new chain skip so you will need to replace the cassette. If you keep running a stretch chain and you will ruin the chainrings. So 3 chains at year at £12 turns in +£30 for a completely new chain set.


----------



## fossyant (30 Jan 2013)

Back on topic. Left the city centre after 5pm, had to wait outside one of the buildings I get changed in as the doors had locked automatically at 4:30, so couldn't get in till someone came out.

Expecting a nasty ride back with the wind and rain, but the rain eased off. Wind was blustery and did cause twitching of the bike on the A34 out of Manchester near the hospital, then was OK down towards Levenshulme, but the main dual carriageway is more exposed so had to keep a good distance from the curb.

Stopped off where I thought I'd dropped the Astrum, and no sign. Think I had pranged the bracket when I had stopped this morning to get my phone out of my panniers, got phone, let it boot and rode on until I could call the wife, by then it had dropped off. PS stopped to make a call...


----------



## donnydave (30 Jan 2013)

Im sure I heard a bloke on a recumbent laughing as he overtook the rest of us struggling along with our massive frontal areas


----------



## subaqua (30 Jan 2013)

a sidewind today which made things "interesting" for the ride home. surprised the van driver at bow when i passed him on the way down


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (30 Jan 2013)

Hell-for-leather dash over a junction between light changes at a faulty red


----------



## fossyant (30 Jan 2013)

donnydave said:


> Im sure I heard a bloke on a recumbent laughing as he overtook the rest of us struggling along with our massive frontal areas


Second best is a fixed in head winds.


----------



## MisterStan (31 Jan 2013)

Well that was an experience. Drinking my tea this morning, I didn't dare look out the window as it sounded so bad and I thought it may put me off.
Got to the end of my street and suddenly had a full on headwind - felt like I was going backwards downhill! Then I turned left and had the benefit of a beautiful tailwind for about half a mile - chap in the car behind me decided not to overtake and gave me a grin when we hit the traffic lights - wound his window down and told me I was speeding! It was basically a beastly headwind for the next 5 miles, then some respite as soon as I joined up with Martin - tailwind country again!
The rain stopped pretty much as soon as I hit Fenstanton.
Oh and a visit from the fairy in Girton, just to even things out for the tailwind.


----------



## Beebo (31 Jan 2013)

Please can this weather feck off! It's turning the commute into a chore.
Roll on spring and summer, I have a right to feel smug on those lovely warm days, I've bloody well earnt it!


----------



## Nocode (31 Jan 2013)

Got overtaken by another cyclist for the first time in ages on my commute home last night.

Was coming up the hill from Bromley Common into Locksbottom and got greeted by another cyclist coming passed me. He said he'd been chasing me for ages which made me feel a whee bit better until I saw the 2 massive panniers on the back of his bike 

When we stopped at the lights I asked if he earned extra points for scalping me with panniers - he said my chain needed oiling (it did, it was squealing like a little pig) and that's bound to have cost me a few seconds, hehe. We both turned-off down Tubbenden Lane, but he turned-off down Beechcroft Road whilst I continued on.

Anyone know if he's a CC'er?


----------



## Andrew_P (31 Jan 2013)

Had a Artic skidding behind me when he realised there was a car coming round the bend, then sat on my arse revving and letting off air brakes this is down a twist rural road, having held him at bay I pulled over with a two finger salute when I could see he could safely pass. I braced myself for 40ft of spray and draft and predictably a close pass, or even pulling over to discuss my two finger and shaking head comms. I got none of it, it was just the tractor unit lol. (might excuse him the skid as I would imagine they are a bit of handful in the wet) Still a turd though for the revving on my arse. Really weird anti climax pass

Apart from that it was shoot all the way.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Jan 2013)

Flew to work on the Granny bike with a tailwind most of the way, beat the torrential downpour and even had a car wave me out of a junction.
Ride home tonight will be a nightmare just to even it out.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (31 Jan 2013)

Very windy and wet this morning, tail wind so wet arse, but easy on the legs!


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jan 2013)

Nocode said:


> Got overtaken by another cyclist for the first time in ages on my commute home last night.
> 
> Was coming up the hill from Bromley Common into Locksbottom and got greeted by another cyclist coming passed me. He said he'd been chasing me for ages which made me feel a whee bit better until I saw the 2 massive panniers on the back of his bike
> 
> ...


 
I have seen him. He cycles up/down my road (Southlands) in the morning/evenings. Wears hiv viz jacket right?

You know.. I find the Locksbottom hill harder then Bromley hill even though Bromley hill is steeper. Strange. Must be the undulations of it.
But rolling down to Tubbenden is always fun.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jan 2013)

Woke up this morning to the rain battering against the windows and conservatory roof. Great I thought another rainy commute. But by the time I left at 7.30am it had stopped and by about 8am the skies were clear and blue.

Had a small incident today.
At a junction. Lights were red. I was turning right.
The junction was solid with traffic with an arctic lorry blocking the junction.
I suddenly felt a slight push on my bike. A 4x4 had driven into me. Nothing major, just a slight nudge.
So of course I gave him the universal WTF are you doing?. He refused to acknowledge me. As it was a slight nudge I just let it be. Lights turn green. Traffic still blocking the junction so no one could go anywhere. He decided to beep his horn at me. Once again I gave him the WTF? I shouted that he aint going nowehere so why beep. Once again he ignored my. 
I scooted round the traffic and of course when he cleared the jam he hi-revved pass me. Nobber.


----------



## Nocode (31 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I have seen him. He cycles up/down my road (Southlands) in the morning/evenings. Wears hiv viz jacket right?
> 
> You know.. I find the Locksbottom hill harder then Bromley hill even though Bromley hill is steeper. Strange. Must be the undulations of it.
> But rolling down to Tubbenden is always fun.


 
Yeah, that's right with 2 great big red panniers on the back of his bike.

Yeah, it's a bit of a slog going up Locksbottom hill - probably because it's near the end of our commutes and we've done Bromley hill earlier. But yeah, I really like the section of the A21 on the run down from the hospital to the Tubbenden turn-off, can get up some serious speed down there


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jan 2013)

Nocode said:


> Yeah, that's right with 2 great big red panniers on the back of his bike.
> 
> Yeah, it's a bit of a slog going up Locksbottom hill - probably because it's near the end of our commutes and we've down Bromley hill earlier. But yeah, I really like the section of the A21 on the run down from the hospital to the Tubbenden turn-off, can get up some serious speed down there


 

Even more fun is if you continue down to Green St Green.. that get's the commute average up a little bit


----------



## PocketFrog (31 Jan 2013)

Ah, wish i'd have seen this thread, I wouldn't have bothered creating my own thread for my 'incident' this morning. My bad!


----------



## subaqua (31 Jan 2013)

headwind bad along the mile end road today. and the light timings are crap at several junctions I was past the line with both wheels when they changed to amber and the lights for the "cross traffic" were green before I had cleared the junction. boris for cyclists - my fecking arris.


----------



## MattHB (31 Jan 2013)

PocketFrog said:


> Ah, wish i'd have seen this thread, I wouldn't have bothered creating my own thread for my 'incident' this morning. My bad!


Don't worry  it can be useful to separate incidents to get different views.


----------



## col.kurtz (31 Jan 2013)

Wind,wind,wind,wind,wind,wind,wind,wind,wind,wind,wind,wind,wind,wind,wind, out of my way RLJ'ing stoodents, wind,wind,wind,wind, get a move on mr drop bar, wind,wind,wind,wind,wind, arrive at work knackered and having private fantasies of warm comfy cars stuck in traffic listening to radio pleb (only for a second mind). Apparently they'll be tail wind on the way home


----------



## Peter Armstrong (31 Jan 2013)

24 winds, wow thats bloody windy!


----------



## Kookas (31 Jan 2013)

Winds must be flowing in my favour today.

I think it's a GPS glitch, though I did have a few tailwinds launch me at good speed over the course of the ride. I should probably buy an actual speedo.


----------



## Twilkes (31 Jan 2013)

It's lucky I remembered my RYA trying, because this morning I had to cycle up the hill to East Kilbride like this....


----------



## MisterStan (31 Jan 2013)

Twilkes said:


> It's lucky I remembered my RYA trying, because this morning I had to cycle up the hill to East Kilbride like this....


I'm no expert, but i'm pretty sure that's not a bike.....


----------



## Twilkes (31 Jan 2013)

The quantity of wind and amount of water on the path is approximately correct, though. 8-)


----------



## Christopher (31 Jan 2013)

@potsy: where's the really muddy bit of the TPT on your commute? I am thinking of riding aroud there one weekend and don't wish to grind to a halt and then sink into a bottomless quagmire - I get enough of that in cyclocross...


----------



## potsy (31 Jan 2013)

Christopher said:


> @potsy: where's the really muddy bit of the TPT on your commute? I am thinking of riding aroud there one weekend and don't wish to grind to a halt and then sink into a bottomless quagmire - I get enough of that in cyclocross...


Christopher, the bit we currently have trouble with is near Didsbury just before the trail ends at Manchester Rd, which parts are you thinking of riding?


----------



## Jdratcliffe (31 Jan 2013)

Got nicely blown about this morning adding to that a lovely drowning but a shower a change and several "you didnt cycle in today! 0_0" was all worth it just hoping that the wind stays in the same direction will be a mighty tailwind home!


----------



## Matthew_T (31 Jan 2013)

Very windy once again. However once I had a tailwind, I was averaging 25mph and hit 35 on the flat.

Something that I have noticed is that if you are going faster than normal, people give you more room, and dont pull out infront of you. So the only thing that happened today was that I saw a car with an illegal numberplate. And that didnt even bother me, its just the only thing I can remember (apart from the stupidly loud motorbike that passed me and gave me a bleeding ear).


----------



## musa (31 Jan 2013)

The wind was horrible esp the side winds i was getting. Then coming down sheperds hill was terrifying with the uneven surface


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Jan 2013)

Head wind virtually all the way home


----------



## MisterStan (31 Jan 2013)

Friday legs. It's Thursday. That is all.


----------



## 400bhp (31 Jan 2013)

Bit gutted today - had been off the bike and had two tiring days at work which meant no KoM hunting on the way in (heading North East so strong tailwind).

Hard work on the way back.


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2013)

Wasn't a good wind for Strava runs in and out of Manchester North South


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> Christopher, the bit we currently have trouble with is near Didsbury just before the trail ends at Manchester Rd, which parts are you thinking of riding?


 
It's the bit between the School pitches and the bridge. The trail goes into 1 foot wide muddy ruts, rather than the grit trail, and it's enough for the ruts to grab the wheel and have you off (I won once, but it got me that night = face plant  ). TBH I was in a big gear going too quick, had I dropped the gear for the mud, and slowed down, then I might not have fallen. 

Potsy is on Marathon Winters on a cross bike, so less knobbles, but I was on Snow Studs on an MTB - usually fine in mud, but it's the ruts that get you.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> Wasn't a good wind for Strava runs in and out of Manchester North South


 
I set two wind assisted pb's today on our lasses bike.


----------



## Black Country Ste (31 Jan 2013)

Reckon I would have smashed my morning commute PB if I hadn't stopped to argue with a lorry driver using the bus/bike crossing over Belgrave Middleway. Must control my temper.


----------



## subaqua (1 Feb 2013)

last nights ride home was fuelled by 2 pints of doom Bar served perfectly at the stage door on Webber street. I found another route heading west that is quiet and am realising London isn't as big as it makes out when you are in a vehicle, or on the tube.

ride in - wet , wet , wet . and no thats not saying i met an annoying bloke called Marty ( yes i had to google) it just tipped down alll the way in. bus drivers need to learn to use mirrors too. not me but i observed a very angry cyclist clonk a mirror set that the driver hadn't used when changing lanes


----------



## Christopher (1 Feb 2013)

potsy said:


> Christopher, the bit we currently have trouble with is near Didsbury just before the trail ends at Manchester Rd, which parts are you thinking of riding?


Ta potts. I was thinking of doing Lymm to Altringham with a visit to the Swan with Two Nicks at Durham Massey. haven't set a date for it, I used to live in Warrington and loved the Chesire Lanes around there. I still miss the eggs from Poplar Farm at Antobus, delicious free range!

oh aye a fox crossed the road right in front of me on the way home last night, about 40 yards in front. It looked healthy and was trotting about its foxy business. And this only 2 miles from the middle of Preston!


----------



## ianrauk (1 Feb 2013)

Blimey it's heaving down in SE London at the moment. Not commuting today just as well.


----------



## Jdratcliffe (1 Feb 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Friday legs. It's Thursday. That is all.


its this killer head wind three days in and back had it legs were jelly on way in today without wind! but no special times :-(



ianrauk said:


> Blimey it's heaving down in SE London at the moment. Not commuting today just as well.


yes yes its is.. soaked on way in prob didnt help the friday legs


----------



## GrasB (1 Feb 2013)

For all those talking about the wind causing wobbly legs Here's what I ahve up on my garmin 500
Page 1 -

```
Power
Cadence | Heart Rate
Ride Time | ToD
```
Page 2 -

```
Heart rate graph
Power | Cadence
Ride time | Distance
```
 
Page 3 -

```
Power - %FTP
Power | Heart Rate
Power - 10s Ave | Laps
Power - 30s Ave | Ride Time
```
 
Note the absence of one indicator cyclists are always going on about!


----------



## fossyant (1 Feb 2013)

Dry for a change up in Manchester.

Had a chuckle at traffic chaos caused by a double decker having tried to turn left at a 'no HGV' junction in Cheadle - it got stuck on the 'anti big vehicle' curb - proper wedged. The driver must have been a right idiot to try and turn. The junction has been modified to stop vehicles left turning as it's a very sharp turn, and only cars and vans can turn down it. Big vehicles have to carry through the junction, go round a roundabout and come back.


----------



## MisterStan (1 Feb 2013)

Only light drizzle here, not the down pour I was expecting - somehow had a cracking average speed today - my best of the year so far - amazing what you can do when the wind isn't against you and you don't have to worry about sliding on ice and stuff.
Still I have to get home this evening....


----------



## DWiggy (1 Feb 2013)

Raining cats and dogs down in the SE (Gravesend/Dartford) got an old pair of over shoes BBB heavy duty that work really well on my commute but chose to use some that I got for Xmas (to test them out) Shimano Blades with Waterproof on the label.... shouldn't have bothered my feet were soaked through absolutely useless


----------



## Andrew_P (1 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Blimey it's heaving down in SE London at the moment. Not commuting today just as well.


 You missed a nice ride, wind under 8mph, didn't notice that it was raining just such a relief for normal wind conditions. The ride barely registered on my legs, well compared to the rest of the week...


----------



## Beebo (1 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Blimey it's heaving down in SE London at the moment. Not commuting today just as well.


lucky you, it rained the whole way in. Loads of standing water plus the gutters, cycle paths and bus lanes are full of crap.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (1 Feb 2013)

Why do things have to come in threes?

First, a close overtake by a junction when there's a car already pulling out from my left, making the overtaking driver swing in almost before he'd got past me. It was so close the pulling-out car driver opened his window and shouted something to me along the lines of "That was %&^$ close! What a &U%&ing idiot!"

Later on, a bus overtakes and pulls straight back in to stop behind another bus, which I'd already seen and moved out to overtake. All this by a pinch-point too.

Finally, on an L-shaped side road that so many people use as a rat-run, it's got loads of speed bumps the length of it. Chap overtakes, on a speed bump, with a car coming the other way. Doesn't speed up, just sits alongside me till the next speed bump, and the next... Eventually he turns into a driveway and I think "What was the point?"

Oh well, it's Friday...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Feb 2013)

Got my bike back from the lbs this morning so had to take the direct route to work. 5.3 miles in 17 minutes, smashed my record by 3 minutes, averaged over 18mph


----------



## BSRU (1 Feb 2013)

Used the waterproofs this morning although the last 30 minutes was just light drizzle, lots of water on the roads.


----------



## 400bhp (1 Feb 2013)

Well, well, well.

Wind direction this morning. SW 20 odd kph. Tailwind

_*Forecasted*_ wind direction later this afternoon NorthNorthwest. Tailwind.

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

My BSmeter is flashing.

Will report back later.


----------



## BSRU (1 Feb 2013)

First "near injury" experience of the year, turning left of a main road into a one way side road, view obscured by an illegally parked large van, suddenly a stupid bint in a Chav-alier coming the wrong way at speed.
No idea how I managed to miss the cockwomble, probably just enough room to squeeze between the Chav-alier and parked vehicles, if I had been in the car it would have been a crash as there was no where to go.


----------



## MisterStan (1 Feb 2013)

BSRU said:


> if I had been in the car it would have been a crash as there was no where to go.


A good reason if there was one needed for not using the car!

Glad you're OK.


----------



## Davywalnuts (1 Feb 2013)

This mornings funny antics involved some SCR by some prat who proceeded to blow up on the first attempt to overtake me.. I wasnt even going that fast as I was on the tourer. Why do they do it!?


----------



## Black Country Ste (1 Feb 2013)

Had a SMIDGAF on the way into work who swung out from a side road without even slowing down. Naturally I caught him 200 hundreds yards down the road where he started blathering about 'right of way' and I parted with my best scolding-a-naughty-child voice telling him he's a very bad driver before leaving him in his queue.


----------



## lozcs (1 Feb 2013)

Can't believe the cat that made a dash for it across the a38 made it in one piece - amazing luck.

If I'd have seen it on youtube I would swear it was fake..

There goes one of its lives


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Feb 2013)

Cracking ride home tonight. 22.5 miles, average speed over 16mph and 4 Strava PBs, plus had half an hour or so of daylight and just a light rain to keep me cool. Bliss.


----------



## potsy (1 Feb 2013)

All week I've been planning on doing 4 rides in and driving Friday, got to 5pm tonight and decided to take the bike.

Bit of rare filtering on night shift too, almost looking forward to the 1.30am ride home


----------



## I like Skol (1 Feb 2013)

potsy said:


> All week I've been planning on doing 4 rides in and driving Friday, got to 5pm tonight and decided to take the bike.
> 
> Bit of rare filtering on night shift too, almost looking forward to the 1.30am ride home


 
Busy night then is it?


----------



## BSRU (1 Feb 2013)

A video of my earlier encounter, WARNING contains two shouted very bad swear words.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iu4xr4G4X0


----------



## HLaB (1 Feb 2013)

I can't recall anything special about my commutes which is probably alarming


----------



## HLaB (1 Feb 2013)

BSRU said:


> A video of my earlier encounter, WARNING contains two shouted very bad swear words.
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iu4xr4G4X0



Good job you were aware!


----------



## BalkanExpress (1 Feb 2013)

Davywalnuts said:


> This mornings funny antics involved some SCR by some prat who proceeded to blow up on the first attempt to overtake me.. I wasnt even going that fast as I was on the tourer. Why do they do it!?


 

I'm guessing they are so fearful of the rear view of the Walnuts legs they go all out to get as far away as possible. (This is also the reason Simon has you as Mr "All Up")


----------



## I like Skol (1 Feb 2013)

BSRU said:


> A video of my earlier encounter, WARNING contains two shouted very bad swear words.
> 
> 
> View:
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iu4xr4G4X0




I don't get it? The road marking (one big arrow) suggest it is a one way street but I tried hard and couldn't spot any signs to support that. I do feel you went past the parked van far too fast to react to any vehicle or pedestrian that may have been stopped in the road so even if it is correct that the car was going the wrong way you have to expect these 'anomalies' while out on the road and in all honesty it appears you could have glided between the van and car without stopping.

Swear by all means because it must have been a bit of a shock but jamming on the brakes and blasting an airzound? is a bit ott IMO.


----------



## BSRU (1 Feb 2013)

I like Skol said:


> I don't get it? The road marking (one big arrow) suggest it is a one way street but I tried hard and couldn't spot any signs to support that. I do feel you went past the parked van far too fast to react to any vehicle or pedestrian that may have been stopped in the road so even if it is correct that the car was going the wrong way you have to expect these 'anomalies' while out on the road and in all honesty it appears you could have glided between the van and car without stopping.
> 
> Swear by all means because it must have been a bit of a shock but jamming on the brakes and blasting an airzound? is a bit ott IMO.


 
There are plenty of signs and road markings if you come from the direction she did. If your driving in between parked cars all facing the opposite way to the way you are driving it maybe a sign of something not being quite right.

Don't agree with your analysis but everyone's entitled to express their own view.


----------



## hennbell (1 Feb 2013)

Coldest week of the year is now over , -45 on Thursday night.
It is -15 today and it feels great, next Monday it is going up to 0 C almost tropical.


----------



## Edwards80 (1 Feb 2013)

fossyant said:


> Dry for a change up in Manchester.
> 
> Had a chuckle at traffic chaos caused by a double decker having tried to turn left at a 'no HGV' junction in Cheadle - it got stuck on the 'anti big vehicle' curb - proper wedged. The driver must have been a right idiot to try and turn. The junction has been modified to stop vehicles left turning as it's a very sharp turn, and only cars and vans can turn down it. Big vehicles have to carry through the junction, go round a roundabout and come back.



Haha, shame I missed that. What time was it? I've seen a pedestrian trip over it before. Not a bus though :-)


----------



## cyberknight (1 Feb 2013)

nearly wiped out by a mini van at a mini roundabout today, indicated to turn right and in the right hand filter when the driver from the left decides to try his luck and run in front of me , i shout "idiot" so the driver then does an emergency stop and i nearly end up his back end.
Pound to a penny if i had run up his back end he would have come out all righteous as the van had a "i can stop can you ?" sticker on the back .Stayed behind him for about a mile or so with traffic as there were some roadworks further along and i thought its better to sit behind the numpty rather than filter and have him do a punishment overtake later.


----------



## fossyant (1 Feb 2013)

Edwards80 said:


> Haha, shame I missed that. What time was it? I've seen a pedestrian trip over it before. Not a bus though :-)



About 8:15. Plonked indeed.


----------



## subaqua (2 Feb 2013)

fastish ride home last night, the police in the car at the bottom of the bow flyover had a big grin on their face as kept up with them .

ride in this morning was uneventful but it was a saturday so less on the roads


----------



## donnydave (4 Feb 2013)

Nice wind assisted ride in today. Chap on a single was getting the most out of it, probably wished he had a slightly bigger gear. He was still faster than me though so i guess he wasn't too worried.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Feb 2013)

25 miles to work this morning, lot of cross winds so was pretty hard work.


----------



## BSRU (4 Feb 2013)

Windy morning but not affected by it as much as I used to be.
Maybe the fact my bike was nice and clean(for a while) with the chain cleaned and lubed helped.


----------



## MisterStan (4 Feb 2013)

Fastest run of the year in to work; beat my own KOM and got 5 PRs and a 3rd spot too!


----------



## fossyant (4 Feb 2013)

In the car  Woke up in quite alot of pain, and the thought of jumping on a saddle was a bit


----------



## ianrauk (4 Feb 2013)

9degs when I left this morning but felt a lot colder due to the blasted headwind. Some nice SCR this morning helped pump some blood round the veins to help warm me up. 
The roads are nice and dry too which is the first time for a while. I have a nice clean bike sitting next to me in the office.


----------



## apb (4 Feb 2013)

Looked outside and thought "Think i might catch the bus today". Then i had a cup of "Harden the fark up" and put on my cycling gear.

No matter what way i was cycling i had a head wind. Got my SS back on the road on Saturday, but took the gear bike due to the weather. Don't think that cup was strong enough.


----------



## subaqua (4 Feb 2013)

nice ride in this morning. stopped after 2 minutes to take beanie hat off as was a warm wind. then it was headwind all the way in . which means tailwing home ( yeah i know it never works out like that)


----------



## HLaB (4 Feb 2013)

Great ride in great weather and still is I was sorely tempted to go further but I've got Monday Legs  

I think at one point the cabbi in front at one point also had Monday Legs; he was going slow and braking at every speed cushion, which suited me tbh. However after a few minutes another taxi thought he'd squeeze through between us, at the worst point for me. He found out quickly though why I was going so slow and leaving braking space but as he'd filled that space I thought it was best to re overtake


----------



## MickL (4 Feb 2013)

Took my roadie out this morning, hadn't been on it since Sept and been using my Subway, Wowsa Ive got fitter, had the roadie going up the hills without breathing through every hole and dropping down the gears to much, most enjoyable as the weather was mildly warm by me. Looking forward to my ride home as well now but as the weather is meant to be getting wetter back on the subway for the rest of the week.


----------



## Arjimlad (4 Feb 2013)

BSRU said:


> A video of my earlier encounter, WARNING contains two shouted very bad swear words.
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iu4xr4G4X0




Does her boyfriend know she drives like that ?

Reg looks like Do Not Wobble..


----------



## Matthew_T (4 Feb 2013)

Somehow I just dont think that I will be commuting tomorrow. The wind is forecast to be exactly the same as today. Doesnt look good: http://www.windfinder.com/weatherforecast/prestatyn


----------



## jiggerypokery (4 Feb 2013)

Car playing up so did the school run with the bike in the boot, dropped car of at mechanics and had a gorgeous ride home - return ride to the mechanic just before the home time school run to pick up The Boy was a little more entertaining though...

Overtaken at a pinch point and squeezed to within an inch of my life to the kerb, so much so that an impromptu bunny-hop was necessary. I can see the Saab 93 shooting off but catch up at the lights and tap on the passenger window. I make no attempt to talk to the male driver but do smile at the middle aged woman in the passenger seat who I assume is the drivers wife and the conversation goes like this...

Me 'You must be so frustrated?'
Her 'What?' 
Me 'With him'
Her 'What?'
Me 'Well, shoot car, shoot driving, shoot shag too I guess'
She's blushing but grinning and I can see him fuming and I think just about to yell at me as the lights change and I leave with a cheery 'I knew I was right.'

I am today...happy with my lot lol


----------



## potsy (4 Feb 2013)

fossyant said:


> In the car  Woke up in quite alot of pain, and the thought of jumping on a saddle was a bit


You picked a good day to wimp out take the car, that wind!!


----------



## paul04 (4 Feb 2013)

A good ride to work this morning, nice and dry. but on the way home I always catch the bad weather, All I can say is, hailstones do sting.
And as luck would have it, its stops just as got home.


----------



## Hip Priest (4 Feb 2013)

My commute was just cold and wet and dark. Not enjoying it much, compared to usual.


----------



## kipster (4 Feb 2013)

My commute in was against the wind and the legs were a bit heavy after my fist 25 mile ride at the weekend. The ride home was great, wind at my back, averaged 16mph with a stop at traffic lights. That allowed me to catch up with the car that squeezed me at a pinch point, just to ask her to leave more room next time! The last stretch after the traffic lights I managed to average about 20mph something I thought I'd really struggle to get near when I started riding again two months ago. It's only a short commute but when the evenings are lighter I've got a nice route with some hills lined up for the ride home.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Feb 2013)

Step out of work, windy is an understatement. Battled the headwind for 7 very tiring miles.


----------



## Andrew_P (4 Feb 2013)

Headwind in, side wind home. Barely got my HR up but legs were aching near the end of each. Normal knobs on the road, one nice chap have me the self-gratification artist out the window as he crossed me to take the left hand slip, nice.


----------



## MisterStan (4 Feb 2013)

Windy. 
A lot of drivers demonstrating that the horn on their cars worked. 
Two idiots who didn't use their mirrors when reversing/pulling out.


----------



## Svendo (5 Feb 2013)

Drizzle-Hail-Sun(!)-Hail all with blustery wind, side and head this morning.
Drizzle-Dry-stinging driven sleet hurting my face whilst struggling into the headwind this evening (10pm)


----------



## subaqua (5 Feb 2013)

so much for the tailwind home- more like a not sure how i want to blow so lets just try offing you wind .

ride in this morning wasn't much better either. it is still a million times better than the bus n tube tho


----------



## potsy (5 Feb 2013)

It's snowing  

Hardly anything when I left home, by the time I got into Stockport it can only be described as a blizzard.

Who said take the studs off?


----------



## DWiggy (5 Feb 2013)

Lovely Head wind, felt like someone had a hold of my saddle


----------



## fossyant (5 Feb 2013)

potsy said:


> It's snowing
> 
> Hardly anything when I left home, by the time I got into Stockport it can only be described as a blizzard.
> 
> Who said take the studs off?


 
It started about 7:15 near me. Up till then the snow had melted, but went outside to shuffle the cars (mine was first out) and get the bike out, it dropped loads. Cleared the cars, but as I got in, it was covered again.

Glad I took the bike as the roads are a mare - TPT trail was slushy. Decided to cancel going to a meeting in the city centre as the side roads aren't good, and driving standards worse.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (5 Feb 2013)

Took the road bike this morning, problem was ice.......lots of it, put my foot down a couple of times and nearly ended up on my arse!


----------



## BSRU (5 Feb 2013)

Took the ice bike this morning, lots of rain overnight and freezing temperatures did not arrive until later.
As it happens only a few side roads were icy the rest were just wet.

What was amazing, even though it was sub-zero with very strong gusty winds, see a guy wearing t-shirt and shorts, blasting along the shared path as if it was a race track.


----------



## I like Skol (5 Feb 2013)

potsy said:


> It's snowing
> Hardly anything when I left home, by the time I got into Stockport it can only be described as a blizzard.
> Who said take the studs off?


 


fossyant said:


> It started about 7:15 near me. Up till then the snow had melted, but went outside to shuffle the cars (mine was first out) and get the bike out, it dropped loads. Cleared the cars, but as I got in, it was covered again.
> Glad I took the bike as the roads are a mare - TPT trail was slushy. Decided to cancel going to a meeting in the city centre as the side roads aren't good, and driving standards worse.


 
Listen to you two big girls! It's just weather, it didn't affect my trip to work at all (by bike before anyone suggests otherwise).

I was like a school kid last night "ooh, I hope it snows lots before the trip to work!!"


----------



## fossyant (5 Feb 2013)

I was one of the few people to actually get into work on time.


----------



## potsy (5 Feb 2013)

fossyant said:


> I was one of the few people to actually get into work on time.


Same here, a lot of people late In  

Denton S bends a nightmare apparently.


----------



## I like Skol (5 Feb 2013)

potsy said:


> Denton S bends a nightmare apparently.


 I breezed up there at my usual speed


----------



## potsy (5 Feb 2013)

I like Skol said:


> I breezed up there at my usual speed


Before the snow came down I bet  

The rear wheel drive cars were holding everyone else up, 1 lad left his car in a layby and walked in 20 minutes late.


----------



## HLaB (5 Feb 2013)

A biting wind but I loved it and had a great commute, evening venturing out into the exposed fens; it helped that my legs had recovered from the weekend and getting out just before the school rush (only got caught in one mini jam).


----------



## Kookas (5 Feb 2013)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> Took the road bike this morning, problem was ice.......lots of it, put my foot down a couple of times and nearly ended up on my arse!


Is it still icy out? I'm debating whether I should go into college late or not.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Feb 2013)

No commute by bike for me today as I had to go collect my new Allez 

Only problem is I won't get out on it until the weekend as I don't want to commute on it yet.


----------



## MisterStan (5 Feb 2013)

Had to use the car today, to add insult to injury, I only used it because I needed to pay my bloody road tax and the Post Office is too far from my office to use before/after work or at lunch.


----------



## I like Skol (5 Feb 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Had to use the car today, to add insult to injury, I only used it because I needed to pay my bloody road tax and the Post Office is too far from my office to use before/after work or at lunch.


 There's logic in there somewhere?


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (5 Feb 2013)

Kookas said:


> Is it still icy out? I'm debating whether I should go into college late or not.



It's fine now, just early this morning it was bad on the side roads.


----------



## Kookas (5 Feb 2013)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> It's fine now, just early this morning it was bad on the side roads.



Cool, I ended up going in. Had my first WVM battle too, a guy in an NHS minibus full of the disabled no less. Didn't bother checking his mirror when changing lanes and damn near had an accident with me, the pillock.


----------



## thegravestoneman (5 Feb 2013)

Thought I would give the Raleigh twenty shopping bike a spin on my short commute today, oh dear. I will be back on the luxurious comfort of the butchers bike tomorrow.


----------



## DCLane (5 Feb 2013)

Lots of snow commuting this am on the MTB - made worse by having a longer commute than normal as I had to go to Headingley, not Leeds.

.... however, there was a huge traffic queue as someone had wedged their car, blocking both lanes of the dual-carriageway I use. I sailed past about 6 miles of queueing cars/buses/lorries 

Leaving now ... just as more snow arrives.


----------



## HLaB (5 Feb 2013)

Lol, apparently I'm a feckin coont for not giving way to a ninja cyclist at an imaginary give way line. I did see him, despite his lack of lights and easily gauged his speed and easily decided he'd still be 4-5m away when our paths crossed without touching his brakes and sure enough he was; then came the outburst, talk about an overreaction


----------



## potsy (5 Feb 2013)

Just the headwind and rain to cope with on the way home, not the most pleasant of rides


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (5 Feb 2013)

Mixture of snow and sunshine on the ride home today. I got a fair bit wet and very cold soggy feet indeed.


----------



## Andrew_P (5 Feb 2013)

Drafting a car having pulled away from some lights and needing to turn right in to my road, I was aware the car behind me had backed right off or even dissappeared leaving nothing following me (hate that coming up to junctions) I noticed a pair of older ladies waiting to pull out a bit up the road, slowed up a bit so they could "see me" and not blinded by the car in front, I was certain I had eye contact and they still fecking pulled out and looked stunned as I was shouting "woah" skimming the centre line trying to avoid their front wing and avoid hitting the cars pulling up to turn in to the road they had pulled out from... Brown short pad time, better give them a 40 degree tonight!

Although a reminder to NEVER assume lol


----------



## Svendo (5 Feb 2013)

Blizzard worsening as I got towards Rochdale, stinging face snow, slushy roads. Traffic by and large sensible and cautious. In Rockerdale very heavy, had to clear snow off front lights, cars going 20 ish on the 40mph dual carriage way. Beginning to get some patches of packed snow under the slush causing a bit of wheel slip and slide. Traffic building up due to slow speeds, so rode up the centre line of Bury Road. Despite setting off early still didn't get to work until ten past three. But felt proper Badass.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Feb 2013)

[QUOTE 2296295, member: 1314"]Sharp, small hailstones this evening through Balham and Tooting.[/quote]


Should have worn a hat.


----------



## I like Skol (5 Feb 2013)

Gears started to slip on the smallest sprocket about halfway home, then on the next sprocket, then the next, etc.....
Cassette was packed solid with snow so I was restricted to the lowest few gears.


----------



## steveoo (5 Feb 2013)

Hard ride home last night caught in the frozen rain and sleet
Felt like someone slapping my face with an hedgehog.

Hats off to those who braved the weather this morning true cyclists


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (5 Feb 2013)

Nothing too major. Had an ambulance try to squeeze through at a tight traffic light on a cross roads up a hill. I told him he should no better, his colleague inquired as to why I was wearing a pink top. Charming... (It's orange btw)


----------



## ttcycle (5 Feb 2013)

[QUOTE 2296295, member: 1314"]Sharp, small hailstones this evening through Balham and Tooting.[/quote]
They were horrible and sharp and I was wearing a hat!

Bumped into super speedy Origamist this evening now that my commute is CS7- always a pleasure Dear Sir!

No excuses, back on the bike and loving it!


----------



## Black Country Ste (6 Feb 2013)

Hit some black ice making a tight right turn. Almost lost the back wheel but managed to get a foot down and slid another couple of feet before steadying myself.


----------



## subaqua (6 Feb 2013)

no wind to speak of yesterday going home , well not until Warton road when the side wind hit me hard. was riding realy well and passed PCSO on his 3 wheel motorised thing. sadly addiscum lee not good at reading road ( good job I am and saw what he didn't early enough) and meant i had to slow down coming to the lights after coming down the bow flyover at a fair whack.


----------



## MisterStan (6 Feb 2013)

Glass spread all over the Busway path = visit 
Aside from that, a good run in, it's getting lighter so much earlier too, may need to dig my tinted lenses out!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Feb 2013)

Put the ice tyres back on last night, need not have bothered as this morning was fine. Still did 25 miles on them and set 5 Strava PB's,


----------



## fossyant (6 Feb 2013)

Wow, what a change in a day. Very nice ride in, despite head wind, sun just about coming up, now back on the fixed (seems like I'm swapping bikes like I swap me grundies ).

Traffic chaos at the A34/A560 junction at Gatley - lights out, 6 lanes one way, 4 lanes the other. Managed to nip out across 6 lanes as a truck pulled out to block the road.


----------



## HLaB (6 Feb 2013)

This morning's commute was pretty fast warming up into a cold wind but being blown by it through a shower when I looped round and very little traffic on the minor roads. I did have one 'oh sugar' moment got to a fairly large and busy roundabout with a three lane entry on my left was a kid on a bmx. As I picked my way quickly through a gap, I thought 'oh sugar' I hope he didn't follow


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Feb 2013)

fossyant said:


> Wow, what a change in a day. Very nice ride in, despite head wind, sun just about coming up, now back on the fixed (*seems like I'm swapping bikes like I swap me grundies ).*
> 
> Traffic chaos at the A34/A560 junction at Gatley - lights out, 6 lanes one way, 4 lanes the other. Managed to nip out across 6 lanes as a truck pulled out to block the road.


 
Once a month?


----------



## 400bhp (6 Feb 2013)

Still feeling crap so the ride in wasn't great, especially into a headwind. Hopefully the ride back will be better.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Feb 2013)

400bhp said:


> Still feeling crap so the ride in wasn't great, especially into a headwind. Hopefully the ride back will be better.


 

You and me both mate.
Had to work at home yesterday as I was feeling so crap.
So back on the commute today with a blasted headwind. Hard work....


----------



## ianrauk (6 Feb 2013)

Not looking nice out there for tonight's commute home.


----------



## potsy (6 Feb 2013)

First ride home for ages in full daylight 

Traffic was busy in the usual places so plenty of filtering, 1 or 2 nods from fellow cyclists, even got let out of a sidestreet by a car driver, this and the lack of rain made it one of the better commutes of 2013.


----------



## donnydave (6 Feb 2013)

I thought I had spotted a rain free window of opportunity for the ride home.

I was wrong.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (6 Feb 2013)

donnydave said:


> I thought I had spotted a rain free window of opportunity for the ride home.
> 
> I was wrong.


 
you must be joking mate!
the weather in this country is just shite.
took me 1 hr 20 to get back from Cambridge to St Ives. an extra 25 minutes than normal
its blowing a gale and when I left it was raining.

I just keep thinking I am trying to save he planet and yet mother natures just pisses on me !


----------



## dave r (6 Feb 2013)

I had a change today, head wind in and tail wind home. all week its been the other way round, it was also dry tonight for a change, it been dry in the morning and wet with a head wind at night most of the week, apart from that it was mostly a routine commute, the only thing to report was a close pass, by a marked police car.


----------



## HLaB (6 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Not looking nice out there for tonight's commute home.


Hope it was the same as in Peterborough; there was one god almighty storm about the time of your post but it passed into a crisp clear night, chilly in the wind but nothing to untoward.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Feb 2013)

Lovely tailwind on the way home. Even though it was raining and cold.. just zoomed along.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Feb 2013)

Another 21 miles tonight, most of it tailwind. Only one moment when a van decided it was a good idea to overtake me as I entered a mini roundabout.


----------



## paul04 (6 Feb 2013)

A good ride into work today, But I did have one heart stopping moment,
Riding from manchester to ashton, I have to cross the tram lines they have put in, now I have done this for the last few months without any problems
But this morning the back tyre all most got stuck in the tram track. I run parallel with the tracks, but road works on the roads push you towards the tracks, the bike just skidded for about a second, and for that split second I thought the bike was going to go from under me, then the tyre just rode over the track and I was ok.

My fault for not crossing the track at a 45 degree angle, (like I've done a 100 times before) it was more like a more like a 15 degree angle.
half asleep I think  lesson learnt for me today.


----------



## MisterStan (6 Feb 2013)

20 miles of full on, in your face headwind. Dry though. 
Some very well behaved drivers out tonight.


----------



## 400bhp (6 Feb 2013)

Tired tonight - still suffering the effects of ManFluTM


----------



## G3CWI (6 Feb 2013)

Sent an email to the boss asking for a covered secure bike shelter at work. There are a few cyclists who commute by bike and have to carry their bikes into rooms.

My first commute attempt will wait until April as I'm not keen to go it in the dark (12 miles of unlit country lanes).


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (6 Feb 2013)

MisterStan said:


> 20 miles of full on, in your face headwind. Dry though.
> Some very well behaved drivers out tonight.


 
which way back did you come Stan to do 20 miles, did you come down part of the bus way?
the bus way is still flooded, plus the amount of crap when its wet on the bikes means I am giving it a miss when its wet.
Low road is shocking though!


----------



## MisterStan (6 Feb 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> which way back did you come Stan to do 20 miles, did you come down part of the bus way?
> the bus way is still flooded, plus the amount of crap when its wet on the bikes means I am giving it a miss when its wet.
> Low road is shocking though!


Fen Ditton, down the river, through town, up Huntingdon Road, Girton, Oakington, Longstanton, Swavesey, Fen Drayton, Fen Stanton, Low Road and live the other side of St Ives. 
Went up the Busway this morning; loads of glass. I got a p*******.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (6 Feb 2013)

Hot and no rain, here. It was about 35°C (95°F) when I rode home, so I rode up the hills a bit slower than usual. My commute has 3 drinking fountains, 2 near the halfway point and 1 at the 3/4 point, so I don't need to carry a bidon, which helps.


----------



## donnydave (6 Feb 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> you must be joking mate!
> the weather in this country is just s***e.
> took me 1 hr 20 to get back from Cambridge to St Ives. an extra 25 minutes than normal
> its blowing a gale and when I left it was raining.
> ...


 
yeah same here, 1hr 5 to get 12.5 miles to Earith, slowest I've been since my jeans and MTB days!


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (6 Feb 2013)

One of those times you know when to keep your mouth shut...
Turning right round a RBT onto dual carriageway this morning, guy driving a flatbed decided that I shouldn't really be there and just pulls out into the same lane I am going into.
When I shout, basically getting eye contact and letting him know he was out of line he had to go onto the kerb to avoid hitting me (bonus for then I suppose!).
About 120m along the road he slow passes me with the passenger leaning out giving me verbal and the finger, shout that I am a barsteward and I should be on the pavement -oddly enough, just where he was a few moments before .

Now , I had noted. During the initial and subsequent encounter, that said flatbed had mesh side and was resplendent with an old washer and various other scrap metal paraphernalia.
Not being a complete helmet, and further deducing from their rough demeanour, woolly hats and dirty tanned colouring, that these citizens were of the travelling or lesser law-abiding kind, so I refrained from further verbal discourse due to the understanding that this could easily lead to a much more detrimental discourse - for me that is.

Following any encounter when we almost all act and react automatically, I mentally review how I reacted , and decided that though it may have seemed the cowardly way at the time, I think it was definitely the wiser move.

Oh what fun the commute can be.


----------



## subaqua (7 Feb 2013)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> One of those times you know when to keep your mouth shut...
> Turning right round a RBT onto dual carriageway this morning, guy driving a flatbed decided that I shouldn't really be there and just pulls out into the same lane I am going into.
> When I shout, basically getting eye contact and letting him know he was out of line he had to go onto the kerb to avoid hitting me (bonus for then I suppose!).
> About 120m along the road he slow passes me with the passenger leaning out giving me verbal and the finger, shout that I am a barsteward and I should be on the pavement -oddly enough, just where he was a few moments before .
> ...


 

yeah they don't like being told " feck orf ya pikey c....."


----------



## DWiggy (7 Feb 2013)

I hate fricking Pikey's, got harassed by some the other week going down a fast hill they thought they would scare me by driving close and beeping me...they did lol


----------



## BSRU (7 Feb 2013)

Saw a guy using the double yellow line cycle lane this morning, he looked extremely nervous


----------



## Matthew_T (7 Feb 2013)

Saw a cyclist last night. He had a hi-viz vest on and a helmet, looking good so far. However, when I neared I realise that he didnt have a front light. So as he passed me, I said "Try and get some lights mate". He didnt respond but I then saw a very small and dim red LED on his helmet.
A bit of a silly cyclist really.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Feb 2013)

36 miles of commuting yesterday. 1/2 with a great tailwind and the other half with a not so great head wind.
only the 1 incident where some idiot decided overtaking me whilst going across a single lane bridge was a good move (I had already let the traffic go ahead of me, he was trying to get through on the same set of lights which is not normally an issue). Don't normally swear at drivers but he got a mouthful. would not have been so bad where it not for the fact I was at 'blocking' the lane (well to the right of the left hand 'tyre' marks). Turned out to be one of those tiny fiat chincenta things... but did help another cyclist out on the last leg. Cycling along the unlit back lanes I became aware of something in the hedgerow on the otherside of the road... finally realised it was a cyclist walking her bike when car caught her in their headlights. A quick check to see if she was OK transpired she was not. front light had been knicked the day before, new to the area & first time cycling that road (standard country lane) and her rear light had just come off and broken when it hit the road. Ended up 'escorting' her to the nearest lit area some 3 miles away riding side by side with me on the outside so motorists went around her - she was petrified of the road, but she did make me realise how fit I actually am - she barely managed to cycle on the flat at 8kph and talk...


----------



## DWiggy (7 Feb 2013)

There's a paper boy in our village that does his round on a BMX without lights, reflectors and he's usually clad in black!! I've almost run him over numerous times on my bike, apparently common sense doesn't kick in until your around 25 or involved in an accident!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Feb 2013)

David Gibson said:


> There's a paper boy in our village that does his round on a BMX without lights, reflectors and he's usually clad in black!! I've almost run him over numerous times on my bike, apparently common sense doesn't kick in until your around 25 or involved in an accident!


common sense has to be taught or learnt the hard way!


----------



## ianrauk (7 Feb 2013)

Beautiful sunny skies this morning. But freezing cold. Zero deg's when I left home.
The wind has dropped to so made for a really nice commute.
Only spoilt by a bint in a white Mercedes who decided to overtake me then turn left.


----------



## apb (7 Feb 2013)

Back on the SS today after coming off it a couple of weeks ago, it's running better than ever after a bit of work.
My geared seems to be missing a pannier rack/mudguard screw, so it was a good reason to pull on the backpack and jump on it.

Lovely weather this morning, very dry and cool.


----------



## Kookas (7 Feb 2013)

Both rear lights ran flat while I was out in London yesterday, so it was a walk of shame the whole way down Marylebone road. Was interesting to find out what it is like riding in London, though - the taxis are all nutters, and neither car nor bus ever goes over 15mph.


----------



## MickL (7 Feb 2013)

Chilly morning, lovely sunrise through, also starting to filter more in traffic, while coming on the outside of one of those megabuses, the driver held back a little so I could pull in front of him which was nice so I gave him a wave and a thumbs up a most enjoyable ride.
Here is the sunrise this morning as I set out.


----------



## BSRU (7 Feb 2013)

Ice bike this morning, -2 when I left home, roads were dry but any surface water was ice, plenty of ice on the country lanes.


----------



## donnydave (7 Feb 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I just keep thinking I am trying to save he planet and yet mother natures just ****es on me !


 
I often think this too, especially when come the summer when my alternative to cycling is a car that averages 8mpg at best. Nature should count itself effin lucky!


----------



## donnydave (7 Feb 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Saw a cyclist last night. He had a hi-viz vest on and a helmet, looking good so far. However, when I neared I realise that he didnt have a front light. So as he passed me, I said "Try and get some lights mate". He didnt respond but I then saw a very small and dim red LED on his helmet.
> A bit of a silly cyclist really.


 
I've seen a couple of people on my commute in/out north cambridge with red lights showing forward. Numpties! I've often seen what I first thought was a dirty reflector and it turns when you get close out to actually be a light. Can't believe what some people think is acceptable illumination?

There's also a bloke who goes opposite way to me I see him most days who insists on having his powerful front light on full 90's rave strobe, one of these days I'm going to have a fit and fall off


----------



## fossyant (7 Feb 2013)

Nice and dry despite freezing conditions, so out on 23mm's. Main traffic lights were out again on the A34 - really tricky getting across 6 lanes, so jumped off the bike and wheeled it across at a suitable gap  . Stopped and phoned home to warn the missus to avoid the area.


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Feb 2013)

Icey on the back roads up to Macc this morning.


----------



## G3CWI (7 Feb 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Icey on the back roads up to Macc this morning.


 
I have no intention of trying to commute from Macc to Congleton until it is a) lighter b) warmer!

I did see some lads who seems to do it in all weathers a couple of years ago but they seem to have disappeared.


----------



## fossyant (7 Feb 2013)

Whoops, you can even see my GPS trace of walking across the A34 due to the traffic.


----------



## HLaB (7 Feb 2013)

A great fast circular commute (16.2mph for the 11.5miles), both headwinds and tailwinds but they were a bit lighter than they've been and it was crisp and bright, very little congestion and most lights changed as I approached them (with the two or three regular exceptions). A couple of extra SMIDSYs (or DGAFs)  but nothing I couldn't anticipate. Maybe I should try the commute in Lycra (instead of my works trowsers) and on a light bike (instead of the Viking SS) but it too much fun and I like being able to lock up and just walk into the office


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Feb 2013)

G3CWI said:


> I have no intention of trying to commute from Macc to Congleton until it is a) lighter b) warmer!
> 
> I did see some lads who seems to do it in all weathers a couple of years ago but they seem to have disappeared.


 
I see about 2 or 3 other riders in most weathers going to or from Macc to Wilmslow. When I started a few years ago there was one guy who is a Macc Wheeler and that was it.


----------



## HLaB (7 Feb 2013)

HLaB said:


> A great fast circular commute (16.2mph for the 11.5miles), both headwinds and tailwinds but they were a bit lighter than they've been and it was crisp and bright, very little congestion and most lights changed as I approached them (with the two or three regular exceptions). A couple of extra SMIDSYs (or DGAFs)  but nothing I couldn't anticipate. Maybe I should try the commute in Lycra (instead of my works trowsers) and on a light bike (instead of the Viking SS) but it too much fun and I like being able to lock up and just walk into the office


 Lol, I've just repaced the Calories with a huge Chocolate Bun


----------



## 400bhp (7 Feb 2013)

Feeling much better than yesterday, but still not 100%.

Hoping for a nice commute home.


----------



## Rasmus (7 Feb 2013)

I saw the council in the process of towing a car parked in the bus lane on the opposite side of the street just up the road from my house this morning. It's nice to see some enforcement, but I wish they would do it in the afternoon, improving the chance of it being clear for when I come by...

Also had an incredibly poor left hook - the driver didn't even bother to pass before moving left. After I yelled and braked he made a sudden acceleration, nearly hitting the central reservation, but just making the turn. Baffling.


----------



## donnydave (7 Feb 2013)

gentle tailwind this morning. Very nice. Just enough to help you along but not too much that you feel like your cheating.

Forecast for this afternoon is a trifling 11mph headwind. Last summer I would have groaned and been depressed at such a hefty gale in my face but after recent days I laugh at an 11mph headwind.


----------



## HLaB (7 Feb 2013)

HLaB said:


> A great fast circular commute (16.2mph for the 11.5miles), both headwinds and tailwinds but they were a bit lighter than they've been and it was crisp and bright, very little congestion and most lights changed as I approached them (with the two or three regular exceptions). A couple of extra SMIDSYs (or DGAFs)  but nothing I couldn't anticipate. Maybe I should try the commute in Lycra (instead of my works trowsers) and on a light bike (instead of the Viking SS) but it too much fun and I like being able to lock up and just walk into the office


 Although not a commute I done a similar couple of loops at lunch first 5 mile lap was18mph (only had to stop at the Oxney Road light and the Broadway lights) but on the second lap I met a bit more traffic (these cars holding cyclists up ) and a few more red lights (yes, cyclist do stop for them ) and the average fell to 17.7mph. What a difference not carrying a d'lock makes.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Feb 2013)

ncie ride into college this morning - needed the leg warmers and winter gloves again mind you. ice on some of the back roads/country lanes but nothing much too worry about. Coming home was another matter... brrrgh felt colder than going in and 20 mins from home it started to rain lightly, 10 mins from home the heavans opened and 5 mins from home torrential rain included hail as well. Walked in looking like a drowned frozen rat. 10 mins in the shower, now only look like a warm drowned rat! Still the rain washed the fresh salt & mud off the bike for me which is always useful


----------



## subaqua (7 Feb 2013)

must be the day of broken indicators . a cock in an AL nearly left hooked me at the minories/aldgate. I had a feeling he was going to turn left as soon as he had passed me and was braking for it.

then a london diamond drilling van decided he was not going to bother with indicators or correct lane at the end of fenchurch street. bloomin cold


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (7 Feb 2013)

donnydave said:


> I've seen a couple of people on my commute in/out north cambridge with red lights showing forward. Numpties! I've often seen what I first thought was a dirty reflector and it turns when you get close out to actually be a light. Can't believe what some people think is acceptable illumination?
> 
> There's also a bloke who goes opposite way to me I see him most days who insists on having his powerful front light on full 90's rave strobe, one of these days I'm going to have a fit and fall off


Yeah, seen a few of those this winter!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Feb 2013)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> Yeah, seen a few of those this winter!


have also seen the reverse.. a single (very poor) white light at the back of the bike & nothing at the front!


----------



## Sandra6 (7 Feb 2013)

I'm loving the lighter nights this week, it not raining has been a definite plus too, although I could do with less of the wind. 
Brought Mr6's mtb home tonight, it's been lovingly tended to and was almost a pleasure to ride. There's a lot to be said for suspension on a cobbled road!


----------



## potsy (7 Feb 2013)

Another decent ride home, even the drizzle for the last couple of miles didn't bother me.
A fellow Cheadle/Gatley commuter commented on my CC mudguard sticker too, could have another local signed up soon 

Last 1 tomorrow before a well needed rest.


----------



## dave r (7 Feb 2013)

donnydave said:


> I've seen a couple of people on my commute in/out north cambridge with red lights showing forward. Numpties! I've often seen what I first thought was a dirty reflector and it turns when you get close out to actually be a light. Can't believe what some people think is acceptable illumination?
> 
> There's also a bloke who goes opposite way to me I see him most days who insists on having his powerful front light on full 90's rave strobe, one of these days I'm going to have a fit and fall off


 
I've seen a selection of lights this winter, blue, green and white lights on the backs of bikes, both green and red lights on the front of bikes.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Feb 2013)

A bit chilly tonight, another 47 mile round commute done today on the ice tyres


----------



## subaqua (7 Feb 2013)

must be the night of the nutters.

a taxi , a driving school , and an ambulance (private high dependency not on blues and twos) all close passing or just pulling out without looking properly.


----------



## HLaB (7 Feb 2013)

Just did a short commute as the land lord was coming round, I can't recall anything significant other than it was nice to leave work at 5:10pm in the near day light


----------



## fossyant (7 Feb 2013)

Came back from Manchester, managed to outrun the rain. Had the occasional clank, which I found was a busted spoke when home. Wheel was still running quite true though. Passed Potsy, and yes I was not going fast as full of a cold caught from the missus. Quick run out to Decathlon, and got 5 Sapim spokes and nipples for less than £3.

I shall do a complete new wheel set build later in the year, used the same spokes and nipples on 3 rims now, and the hubs are on the second and third sets of sealed cartridge bearings. Or I might just get new spokes and rims.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Feb 2013)

Managed to get home before the rain started. Not a bad run home, not the brilliant tailwind assisted ride of yesterday but enjoyable never the less.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (7 Feb 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Fen Ditton, down the river, through town, up Huntingdon Road, Girton, Oakington, Longstanton, Swavesey, Fen Drayton, Fen Stanton, Low Road and live the other side of St Ives.
> Went up the Busway this morning; loads of glass. I got a p*******.


 
Fair play mate, that's 200 a week, puts my 175 to shame!
Although tonight came back via the bus way to Sawvesey then the road out to Fen Drayton, then Fen Stanton. Then up that funny road upto the A14 roundabout and then cycled back in witht he traffic, much better than the Low road, but maybe a bit trickier, with the traffic. 18.5 that route, but I like it as getting out of Cambridge via the bus way is sooo much better than that airfield road and the pot holes in the dark


----------



## Crankarm (7 Feb 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Fair play mate, that's 200 a week, puts my 175 to shame!
> Although tonight came back via the bus way to Sawvesey then the road out to Fen Drayton, then Fen Stanton. Then up that funny road upto the A14 roundabout and then cycled back in witht he traffic, much better than the Low road, but maybe a bit trickier, with the traffic. 18.5 that route, but I like it as getting out of Cambridge via the bus way is sooo much better than that airfield road and the pot holes in the dark


 
There's only one section flooded at the mo. Just ride on the busway, it's only about 200yds.


----------



## Blurb (7 Feb 2013)

Clipped a wing mirror on the way in this morning whilst filtering very slowly through stopped traffic. Pulled over and spoke to the (very calm and reasonable) driver, checked the mirror. No damage done, both went on our separate ways. Felt guilty for hitting him and annoyed with myself for the misjudgement. Reviewed the cam footage and I must have been dozing or distracted because the gap just wasn't big enough. Yet another lesson learnt !
For my penance got soaked in the freezing rain on the way home.


----------



## Sandra6 (8 Feb 2013)

dave r said:


> I've seen a selection of lights this winter, blue, green and white lights on the backs of bikes, both green and red lights on the front of bikes.


 
The green lights are often really really cheap lights and they just give off a greenish glow.


----------



## martint235 (8 Feb 2013)

First commute by bike for 2 weeks. Not a bad run in but I still feel like my fitness has disappeared. Managed 15mph average but I think I'm going to start pushing it now particularly as it was daylight for a lot of my trip. Yay!!!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Feb 2013)

Drove in this morning and while overtaking a stopped bus I was faced with an oncoming motorist who did that most ridiculous of things when faced with someone on his side of the road - he sped up!

What a tool thought I as he bombed past me, I looked in my rear view mirror just in time to see him smash his wing mirror off on the car behind.

I think I'll be safer in my bike in future.


----------



## MisterStan (8 Feb 2013)

Very fresh out there this morning, but a good run in. Only one Cockwomble who gave me a very close pass at speed. Refused to open his window when I caught him at the lights, so I Couldn't hear what he was saying to me when I asked him to give me more room in future - I wasn't even shouting at him!


----------



## Jdratcliffe (8 Feb 2013)

discovered that a puddle i cut every morning outside home wasnt a puddle the hard way! body said its not that cold it wont be frozen ... mind said dont do it just incase but after committed and as soon as i hit it with the front wheel i know as the bike just felt wrong - two millsecs later im on my arse and bike is down the road - one inspection no damage to me or bike and no one saw as it was 6 am on a quite road on my estate :-)


----------



## DWiggy (8 Feb 2013)

Sandra6 said:


> The green lights are often really really cheap lights and they just give off a greenish glow.


My Cherry Bomb only cost me £15 and is like a mini nuclear reactor, the batteries also last ~2 months, I feel a lot safer in the day or light with on attached, no excuses for not having proper lights at this price!


----------



## fossyant (8 Feb 2013)

^ Ouch ^

No ice this morning, although forecasts said their might be. Glad though, as I've got to ride into Manchester for a 4.00pm meeting, and really didn't fancy that on the ice bike !

Had a few quiet chuckles to myself listening to mororists honking at each other when stuck in traffic - on bloke in a pick up was leaning out of his window ranting and shaking his fist as someone had beeped him, which then led to a string of cars beeping. Oh dear


----------



## BSRU (8 Feb 2013)

Woke up feeling crap with a head cold and sore throat, still have my appetite so rode in just a few miles less than I would normally, felt fine on the bike.

Couldn't miss out on riding this morning as it was such a nice morning to ride, no rain and no wind


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Feb 2013)

Cold this morning and my body is starting to feel the miles from the last few days


----------



## helston90 (8 Feb 2013)

More wind- seems to be the story of every ride at the moment, 13.6 miles of 20mph head wind- now we sit and pray for the direction to stay the same for the return leg!


----------



## Andrew_P (8 Feb 2013)

Full on slide coming out of my road, which woke me up a bit, then a 2 mile stretch of icy road at the end of my commute, tally one 4x4 in a ditch and a minibus up on the grass and me well I took it reallllyyyy easy in the middle of where the carr tracks were as it looked the safest. I had to drivers flash me with the thumbs down I think warning me of icy road, as if I couldn't tell!! I had a few rear wheel slips but was going slow enough that it didn't bother me, although due to the slow progress I got bloody freezing


----------



## donnydave (8 Feb 2013)

helston90 said:


> now we sit and pray for the direction to stay the same for the return leg!


 
I've just checked, that has never happened since records began


----------



## HLaB (8 Feb 2013)

A slow recovery ride for me, got away from the flat a wee bit sharper to suit my deliberately slow pace and traffic was almost non existent until I got to the Fengate.


----------



## EthelF (8 Feb 2013)

Jdratcliffe said:


> discovered that a puddle i cut every morning outside home wasnt a puddle the hard way!



Anything like this then (slightly OT - 2 years ago)?


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfQyodldCqk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


I got a suspected cracked rib for my efforts, as well as a quizical look from my son as to why Daddy was suddenly having a bit of a lie-down in the road (was on the nursery run). Been a lot more careful on frosty mornings ever since!


----------



## Davywalnuts (8 Feb 2013)

Cycling through Feltham this morning and was taken back at the sight of some dear old boy standing near the road with his trousers around his ankles!

Defo not a cyclist.. no tan lines.. haha.


----------



## Kaptain Kreman (8 Feb 2013)

Hi,

Just thought i would post a "Hello" having enjoyed reading of the many adventures you lot have on your commutes.
Unfortunately my commute is less than 2 miles and very boring out here in Oakham, Rutland. Also since I usually ride a recumbent trike (kettwiesel) I get lots of clearance when overtaken (99.9%) 'cos of the perceived greater width and really enjoy these mornings when it is icy and I can drift around corners :-)))

Chris Chapman (aka Kaptain Kreman)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Feb 2013)

Kaptain Kreman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just thought i would post a "Hello" having enjoyed reading of the many adventures you lot have on your commutes.
> Unfortunately my commute is less than 2 miles and very boring out here in Oakham, Rutland. Also since I usually ride a recumbent trike (kettwiesel) I get lots of clearance when overtaken (99.9%) 'cos of the perceived greater width and really enjoy these mornings when it is icy and I can drift around corners :-)))
> ...


 
Just because you are only two miles from work, it doesn't mean you only have to travel two miles. Many of us do much greater distances than direct door to door. Beauty of this is when you do need to get home or work quickly you can do, and when you have the time, expand the day.


----------



## MisterStan (8 Feb 2013)

Kaptain Kreman said:


> when it is icy and I can drift around corners :-)))


We can drift with our two wheelers too - it just doesn't look as good and hurts a hell of a lot more!


----------



## MisterStan (8 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Just because you are only two miles from work, it doesn't mean you only have to travel two miles. Many of us do much greater distances than direct door to door. Beauty of this is when you do need to get home or work quickly you can do, and when you have the time, expand the day.


This is a very good point. I often wish that my commute wasn't quite so long, so that I could get home to my girls more quickly.


----------



## martinclive (8 Feb 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Fair play mate, that's 200 a week, puts my 175 to shame!


 
In theory - if he was doing 5 days a week


----------



## MisterStan (8 Feb 2013)

martinclive said:


> In theory - if he was doing 5 days a week


Yep, but I do weekend miles too....


----------



## martinclive (8 Feb 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Yep, but I do weekend miles too....


True - actually I'm hoping for a sunday run this weekend (to cambs to pick up a car I intend leaving there on sat night) - need it to get the miles in before hols.....


----------



## HLaB (8 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Just because you are only two miles from work, it doesn't mean you only have to travel two miles. Many of us do much greater distances than direct door to door. Beauty of this is when you do need to get home or work quickly you can do, and when you have the time, expand the day.


Exactly, I live less than two miles but my commute was 11.4 miles this morning, the longest it has been is circa 30miles but in the summer when I want to get home fast and go for ride on my decent bike or need to get back or things go wrong and I'm running late, I can do it in 6mins; I like that flexibility


----------



## donnydave (8 Feb 2013)

MisterStan said:


> This is a very good point. I often wish that my commute wasn't quite so long, so that I could get home to my girls more quickly.


 same here, can't stay away from the harem too long

Oh hang on, you meant.....


----------



## potsy (8 Feb 2013)

Had another good ride home today, dry, light-ish wind and it's an early finish.
! strange incident when I came up behind a fellow cyclist, waited behind for a while as the traffic made it awkward to overtake, he was bimbling along about 13mph, soon as I overtook he then sped up and stayed behind me for a mile before the heavy lunchtime traffic caused a jam, my filtering was too 'skillful' for him and he obviously didn't want to follow me as I went on the outside of the queue so stayed tucked into the left hand gutter where I'd originally seen him 

Then nearly got taken out by a lady walking 2 dogs on those extendable leads through the park, luckily I'd anticipated it early as had she, and we had a smile to each other before I carried on my way.


----------



## dave r (8 Feb 2013)

Sandra6 said:


> The green lights are often really really cheap lights and they just give off a greenish glow.


I well remember the first LED lights, with the green front lights you'd have been better off using a candle.


----------



## Matthew_T (8 Feb 2013)

Lovely day today but I feel very ill so I wasnt pushing it much.
Nothing much really happened on the roads. A few more close passes than normal and a whole train of cars overtook me on DWL's. Had a car pass me and the female passenger was staring at me (no idea why). Apart from that, nothing else happened.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Feb 2013)

Only 10 miles tonight, got a visit from the fairy. Do I sit at the side of the road and try and fix a marathon winter or do I call the support team? Support team called


----------



## subaqua (8 Feb 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Lovely day today but I feel very ill so I wasnt pushing it much.
> Nothing much really happened on the roads. A few more close passes than normal and a whole train of cars overtook me on DWL's. Had a car pass me and *the female passenger was staring at me* (no idea why). Apart from that, nothing else happened.


 she wants to jump yer bones maybe ? enjoy it while you can.


----------



## subaqua (8 Feb 2013)

great ride home- i beat the rain. not the time tho that was a slowish one.


----------



## donnydave (8 Feb 2013)

oh joy of joys, I encountered my old foe mr double pannier slipstreamer on the way home!

I met up with the wife on her (longer) commute, she had already suffered a puncture so we were going steady in a headwind whilst chatting. She then signalled to me that there was someone unbelievably close to my back wheel (we were 2 abreast on the busway) so I had a quick glance behind and could tell even in the dark that it was mr rude slipstream. The wind was tough and he stayed there for quite a while as the wife and I got slower and slower in the hope he would get bored and leave us, which eventually he did after we did a bit of coasting and weaving about.

When he had passed we sped up and kept pace about 30 yards behind, he was focussed on making progress so didnt see us. About 5 mins later, just before we turned into the car park at longstanton, I caught up with him and nonchalantly overtook him, making it look like it was the least effort to do so. I commented cheerfully "hard work this isnt it!" as the wind was tough.

His reply as I turned into the car park "it is if you have to do some ****ing distance, I do 25 miles a day you lazy *****, ***** off"

He seems massively pee'd off at the world in general (or just me!), I'd love to buy him a pint so he can relax for a moment (honestly I would, I'm a nice guy!)

Now I know what time he travels, can't wait for our next encounter!


----------



## ianrauk (8 Feb 2013)

donnydave said:


> His reply as I turned into the car park "it is if you have to do some ****ing distance, I do 25 miles a day you lazy *****, ***** off"
> 
> Now I know what time he travels, can't wait for our next encounter!


 
LOL classic.
Can't wait for the next episode.


----------



## donnydave (8 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> LOL classic.
> Can't wait for the next episode.


 
I think next time I may suggest to him that a child's mountain bike is not really the steed of choice for 25 miles, although I dont know what route he takes after the busway so he may possibly need it.


----------



## 400bhp (8 Feb 2013)

donnydave said:


> I think next time I may suggest to him that a child's mountain bike is not really the steed of choice for 25 miles, although I dont know what route he takes after the busway so he may possibly need it.


 
Aww go on say that to him


----------



## Twilkes (10 Feb 2013)

Shaved for the first time in 2 1/2 months, so will see how that affects comfort tomorrow morning. Maybe I should have left half of it there as a control group.


----------



## BSRU (10 Feb 2013)

donnydave said:


> His reply "I do 25 miles a day"


 
He must be a pro, probably riding for team Sky


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Feb 2013)

Snow again in Leicester. Drastically shortened the route but no idea of the distance as my GPS decided to die on the way in. Looks like a wire has come away from the battery pack, will have to map the route later to get the distance, I already know the speed, very slow.

Roads were very wet and it is bitterly cold, ice tyres also back on (only took them off yesterday!)


----------



## subaqua (11 Feb 2013)

snowing gently on the ride in this morning . less traffic on the road for some strange reason. oh and i discovered strava on the work issue iphone. not going to be anywhere near the leaderboard on the London bridge segment


----------



## martint235 (11 Feb 2013)

Snow!!! The roads were fairly clear, the odd bit at the edge to be avoided but motorists seemed happy to give me space. The only hassle I saw was a minicab tried to undertake a van on the tight corner on the entrance to the Catford one way system and then had the cheek to beep the van!!

Worst bit of the snow was my glasses steamed up so I took them off about 3 miles from work. My eyes are now killing me where snow flakes kept flying into them!!


----------



## ianrauk (11 Feb 2013)

Wow, vile weather this morning.
It was snowing, lot's of slush on the ground. It had settled a bit but the main roads were ok. Bit of slush and very wet.
The temp gauge was reading zero degrees when I left. But with the snow/sleet coming down and the wind chill it felt much, much lower. As I was taking it easy my core body temperature didn't warm up too well so was cold all the way in to work.

Did see another cycling in shorts this morning.
Not bib shorts, but normal short shorts. Nutter.


----------



## Andrew_P (11 Feb 2013)

Left home and my road and huge test puddle on corner as I turn out of road were all wet and not icy, phew should be ok. Got to the top of the hill at the A23/M23 to be faced with single track and snowed out cycle path. Having never cycled on snow I just unclipped and coasted down with my foot down, it was fine on the 23mm Gators. The bad move was keeping my footdown took me 5 mins clearing the compacted ice so I could clip in!

Apart from that just stayed in the tyre tracks to avoid the slushy kerb stuff, the inevitable was pissing off the oh so important motons, oh well..


----------



## Beebo (11 Feb 2013)

I think my toes froze and fell off somewhere near Charlton. They were freezing from all the slush splashing up onto my shoes.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Feb 2013)

Beebo said:


> I think my toes froze and fell off somewhere near Charlton. They were freezing from all the slush splashing up onto my shoes.


 

One of the reasons I bought a pair of Specialized Defroster boots.
They do keep your tootsies warm


----------



## 400bhp (11 Feb 2013)

Bit of a drag this morning along the canal. Headwind meant progress was slowwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Hicky (11 Feb 2013)

peanut this morning on Oldham rd in Mcr, reg plate C3 STE White/ silver(I think v dirty) lotus Elise. Driving like a total t*at......this isn't oulton park!!


----------



## EthelF (11 Feb 2013)

BIG thumbs-up to the driver of the sightseeing bus that hung back on the narrow section of road by Wandsworth Road station and only overtook where the road widens to 2 lanes a few hundred metres further along. Many a driver doesn't extend cyclists such courtesy.

Hideous weather, I hope I don't regret not taking my ice bike come this evening but I wanted to try out my new Supernova rear light on the normal commuting machine...


----------



## donnydave (11 Feb 2013)

Bloke on trike near cambridge regional college, I said "nice!" and thumbs up as I passed him, he must have been well away in his own world as he looked at me like I was a quadriplegic Swiss man on a pony.

Hopefully he understood that I was paying him a compliment and not abusing him.


----------



## apb (11 Feb 2013)

Glorious day up here in Edinburgh. Thought i'd do a different route to work around Queen's Drive. Love the climb into work. Great way to start the day.


----------



## Steve Saunders (11 Feb 2013)

Almost good left-hooked on the commute home on friday. Was cycling along a half-mile section of unlit road and there were loads of cars heading towards me, and I was aware of a couple of cars behind me. It looked as though they were waiting till it was clear to overtake. I was doing about 20mph (helped a little by the wind) so I wasn't exactly going slow. Then the car immediately behind decides they'd had enough waiting and decided to squeeze between me and the centre-line ... they did this at what seemed about 21mph as they were just crawling past me. Had to bunny-hop a couple of potholes as there was no room to go round because of the car. As if that wasn't bad enough ... before they had completed the overtake I noticed their left indicator switch on, WTF! There was a junction about 50 yards up ahead, and I though surely they're not going down there, but just in case I braked a little ... and it's just as well as they just pulled straight across in front of me !!

Felt like going and having a few choice words with the driver, but decided against it when I noticed it was an elderly lady on her own.


----------



## GrasB (11 Feb 2013)

Got slipstreamed this morning....


























...by a moped rider


----------



## HLaB (11 Feb 2013)

I awoke to sleety snow this morning I was going to take another route but I decided against it as part of it is over a wooden bridge and just went the regular irregular 11.5miles on road. Got away before the school rush so I can't recall anything happening apart for a HGV sitting patiently behind me along Oxney Road for about half a mile and when I turned right he turned left up the single track Eyebury Road, he must have been going to the quarry rather the village where he's techinically banned. There was also a few other drivers who went to overtake, thought twice about it and patiently dropped back


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Feb 2013)

Very uneventful 16 miles tonight


----------



## ianrauk (11 Feb 2013)

Very cold again on the way home mixed with some sleet. But a nice tailwind meant for a speedier home commute then usual.


----------



## 400bhp (11 Feb 2013)

Aye-lovely tailwind for me too. I guess your route is SW homewards.

Umming and ahhing whether to stick to the hybrid and the canal for most of the week or get back on the road bike. Weather looks like being perilously close to ice (which there wasn't any today).

I'm reminded of a mate of mine falling off 3 weeks ago and breaking his wrist.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Feb 2013)

400bhp said:


> Aye-lovely tailwind for me too. I guess your route is SW homewards.
> *South mainly.*
> 
> Umming and ahhing whether to stick to the hybrid and the canal for most of the week or get back on the road bike. Weather looks like being perilously close to ice (which there wasn't any today).
> ...


----------



## Hip Priest (11 Feb 2013)

Tonight I was stopped behind an Audi at a red light, and could see the driver playing some sort of computer game on an iPad that was attached to the dashboard.


----------



## HLaB (11 Feb 2013)

A pretty short uneventful PM commute for me just 4.3 miles for me I wanted to get back to fit the new blocks Id bought from a lbs at lunch time. I remember one bloke who caught me and decided to draught, even though I was going slow with zero pad, he got the message when we went down a hill to a rbt and I eased down because I couldn't brake sharp


----------



## martint235 (12 Feb 2013)

Decided to push it this morning and was rewarded with a 16.4mph average which is more where I expect to be at this time of year. I definitely lose time in Catford but the roads in and out of there help to make some back up.

The other thing I noted was the number of cars behaving stupidly around HGVs. 3 times I saw them trying to squeeze through ridiculous gaps.


----------



## 400bhp (12 Feb 2013)

Pushed it a little too and took a route I don't normally take.

I'd also raised the seat by a cm to see if I could relieve the pain in my quads. I also shifted around the seat a bit when i felt the pain. Don't know if it made any difference but it didn't go any worse. Will stick with it and see.


----------



## PBB (12 Feb 2013)

I have now seen it all.

Overtaken this morning at high speed by a Ninja, as we both approached junction at the end of the road, he then had to come to a halt by skidding his shoes against the road! Presumably neither front or rear brake was in working condition!


----------



## BSRU (12 Feb 2013)

After yesterdays unexpected work from home after no sleep due to ill little BSRU's, it is a snotty ride today, just going to have an easy 40km today with *NO* scr(on the ice bike to discourage myself).


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Feb 2013)

Nice bracing 25 miles in this morning, is definitely getting lighter, so much so I turned my front lights off half way in. Just need the weather forecasters to stop saying we are going to get ice, then I could take the ice tyres off, I've now done nearly 500 miles on them and would like to get back to quite rides.


----------



## MisterStan (12 Feb 2013)

Just shy of 20 miles this morning. It was fresh wasn't it? I do love my new Northwave Fahrenheit GTX shoes - toasty warm! The single best item i have bought for commuting!
Oh and we saw lots of owls this morning, out looking for their breakfast.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Feb 2013)

20 miles for me as well this morning.
At least the roads are dry which meant I could push it a little. Though a bit of a stiff, cold headwind heading down the A21. Had a little bit of SCR near the end of my commute. But he was quick I give him that. I knew he was going to turn left at the main junction so I put my foot down, he did keep up but couldn't take me back as he was turning left


----------



## mangid (12 Feb 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Oh and we saw lots of owls this morning, out looking for their breakfast.


 
One of my favourite sights, it looks so effortless to them as they glide past silently.

Far better than a deer or rabbit running out into the road in front of your, then struggling to get out of the way ...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> 20 miles for me as well this morning.
> At least the roads are dry which meant I could push it a little. Though a bit of a stiff, cold headwind heading down the A21. Had a little bit of *SCR* near the end of my commute. But he was quick I give him that. I knew he was going to turn left at the main junction so I put my foot down, he did keep up but couldn't take me back as he was turning left


 
? even tried googling that one, but all I get is things such as Software Controlled Radio, Server Certificate Request, Sodium-Controlled Reactor, Steam Cooled Roof, Service Call Request, Service Change Request, Solar Cosmic Radiation, Single-Channel Radio etc...but the best one has to be "Send a Cow (to) Rwanda"


----------



## MisterStan (12 Feb 2013)

mangid said:


> One of my favourite sights, it looks so effortless to them as they glide past silently.
> 
> Far better than a deer or rabbit running out into the road in front of your, then struggling to get out of the way ...


Yep. There are lots of birds of prey round here - I see a lot when i'm on the Busway too.


----------



## MisterStan (12 Feb 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> ? even tried googling that one, but all I get is things such as Software Controlled Radio, Server Certificate Request, Sodium-Controlled Reactor, Steam Cooled Roof, Service Call Request, Service Change Request, Solar Cosmic Radiation, Single-Channel Radio etc...but the best one has to be "Send a Cow (to) Rwanda"


Silly Commuter Racing - http://www.itsnotarace.org/


----------



## ianrauk (12 Feb 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> ? even tried googling that one, but all I get is things such as Software Controlled Radio, Server Certificate Request, Sodium-Controlled Reactor, Steam Cooled Roof, Service Call Request, Service Change Request, Solar Cosmic Radiation, Single-Channel Radio etc...but the best one has to be "Send a Cow (to) Rwanda"


 

Silly Commuter Racing

edit: beaten to it by MisterStan.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Feb 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Silly Commuter Racing - http://www.itsnotarace.org/





ianrauk said:


> Silly Commuter Racing
> 
> edit: beaten to it by MisterStan.


 
All is explained. never lived or worked in a town/city so never had anyone else to ride with or against. in fact in all my time commuting on a bike I am usually lucky if I seen another cyclist at all! my old commute was 15 miles round trip and I never saw another cyclist in the 7 years I commuted it (except for the running into my OH as he cycled the last 250m to our home and we happened to meet by accident or took a day off and cycled to work with me!).

Current commutes are not much better. Today's (45mile commute) should produce may be 2 or 3 other cyclists if I am lucky... though doubt any can be 'raced'...


----------



## MisterStan (12 Feb 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> so never had anyone else to ride with or against.


Ah, but that means you never get scalped!


----------



## ianrauk (12 Feb 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> All is explained. never lived or worked in a town/city so never had anyone else to ride with or against. in fact in all my time commuting on a bike I am usually lucky if I seen another cyclist at all! my old commute was 15 miles round trip and I never saw another cyclist in the 7 years I commuted it (except for the running into my OH as he cycled the last 250m to our home and we happened to meet by accident or took a day off and cycled to work with me!).
> 
> Current commutes are not much better. Today's (45mile commute) should produce may be 2 or 3 other cyclists if I am lucky... though doubt any can be 'raced'...


 

I am on a route in SE London that doesn't have a lot of cyclists. So I make the most of it 
A few of them are on first names basis. As you do end up chatting at junctions etc. 
Some Cycle Chatters like Gaz and Origamist can get about 30-40 cyclists at some junctions.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Feb 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Ah, but that means you never get scalped!


twas only my boss's wife (the librarian) who used to scalp me each and every morning when I walked into the library covered head to toe in mud (IT shared the same building & I left my locks at work).
Eventually the solution was found and each and every morning until she retired she left a large watering can of water on the doorstep to the library for me to clean myself (and bike but don't let her know) down with before I was allowed to enter the building to get the locks for my bike. Half of my commute to work was cross country, bridlepaths over several nature reserves, an MOD training area which were either mud or muddy sand or just water, the other half was farm tracks or single lane country roads - all of which had the same affect - both myself and the bike needed washing twice a day!


----------



## HLaB (12 Feb 2013)

A ride full of SMIDSY's for me on my short 11.5 mile commute. 
1) Within in minutes of leaving my front door I go through a large Rbt; I had to give way to a bus knowing it would reduce visibility I waited a bit longer and left a good gap. I get round to pass the first exit/entry still two car lengths behind a bus and able to clearly see a driver waiting at the entry for the bus to pass. He did so then waited a few seconds and then slowly drove onto the roundabout just as I was passing right in front of his windscreen and he just kept coming slowly TF. He did eventually realise his mistake and followed me to the 2nd exit, up the hill and eventually overtook a quater of a mile down the road (The hill is wide so most folk overtake there).
2) I got a mile down the road to a right turn 'T' junction where I can normally sweep in traffic thats light but for a change there was traffic this morning so I had to patiently wait for the traffic to pass. When it did a woman drove (again slowly TF) straight at me.
3) I then got another mile or two down the road and approached a diagonal staggered cross juction from the south on the main road (my visibility from the left lane is better than google earth pictured from a car travelling from the north on the otherside of the road) and visibility to me travellin northbound was good; visibilty for the driver to southbound traffic would be terrible. Anyway, I could see a car travelling down Stone Lane at speed and realised despite his lack of visibilitity to the right on what is normally a fairly busy main road he was going to go for it (crossing straight over to Seargant Street) so I eased up on the pedals to let him. Only when he was halfway accross my lane did he acknowledge he saw me waving thanks (what was I suppose to do not give way and get dead, I don't think I was doing him a favour 

Ah well things come in three's, they seemed to any way, the remaining 7 miles were uneventful


----------



## donnydave (12 Feb 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Yep. There are lots of birds of prey round here - I see a lot when i'm on the Busway too.


 
birds of prey? that'll be my wife then. She likes to bimble along like a puny girl until someone passes her then puts the hammer down (7th in age group at last bedford tri, shes not slow!) to see what lengths they will go to in order to keep ahead of a woman. It's a constant source of mega-lolz.


----------



## Kookas (12 Feb 2013)

Living in a city doesn't mean you see other cyclists regularly (London is a whole other world though). The few I do see have rarely seem to have a grasp on the concept of gears, and I often see them spinning their legs rather uselessly in low gears even on the flat or downhill. Maybe that's why fixed is so popular.


----------



## wiggydiggy (12 Feb 2013)

Going home last night 4 students from (must be sports/cycle club from their gear) local uni entered road in front of me, I enjoyed watching them race each other and the brompton commute rider (who seemed to be winning) until I turned off. Captain Brompton - may you continue to show them how its done for a while yet


----------



## subaqua (12 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I am on a route in SE London that doesn't have a lot of cyclists. So I make the most of it
> A few of them are on first names basis. As you do end up chatting at junctions etc.
> Some Cycle Chatters like Gaz and Origamist can get about 30-40 cyclists at some junctions.


 I tried chatting to some cyclists at junctions , I got a look like i had 2 heads. I did make a comment that its not the tube , you can talk you know


----------



## ianrauk (12 Feb 2013)

subaqua said:


> I tried chatting to some cyclists at junctions , I got a look like i had 2 heads. I did make a comment that its not the tube , you can talk you know


 

It's probably different if it's some random cyclist.
The ones I talk to I see on a regular basis.


----------



## gaz (12 Feb 2013)

Another day on the train, this time taking in the tube rather than the bus.
Hoping to get back on the bike later this week, been two weeks off with a stupid chesty cough.


----------



## Christopher (12 Feb 2013)

Parky this morning! Snow on the way for tomorrow although nowt much to worry about... approaching a busy roundabout in primary i checked there was no following traffic and sort of yielded to everyone by stopping and waving them on - just cba'd and it only cost 30 seconds...

Apropos of nothing, I work next door to a distribution depot and opposite to our windows is where they store the battle-damaged white vans. Some _have_ been in the wars, last year there was a small one that had been totalled by hitting something very solid very hard - it was bent in two planes. Wondered why they bothered storing it there as it was scrap (and it was there for months). Not had any bother from the vans myself although they don't hang about....


----------



## 400bhp (12 Feb 2013)

subaqua said:


> I tried chatting to some cyclists at junctions , I got a look like i had 2 heads. I did make a comment that its not the tube , you can talk you know


 
Unfortunately you live in London. Usually OK up 'ere in Manc.


----------



## Matthew_T (12 Feb 2013)

Had a little trip to Aldi today. Just as I was packing stuff into my backpack near my bike, I notice a woman with three small children getting into a car.
A few minutes later, I see one of the girls squatting with another girl standing besides her. She then starts to wee on the floor hiding behind the open car door.
I was absolutely disgusted by this. And to make things worse, when the woman came to the drivers door, she actually stepped over the puddle. Which meant to me that she knew her daughter had done it.

I was verging on confronting the woman but I thought better of it. I was going to warn the next person who parked there but I left too early.

So someone out there has probably stepped in the puddle of piddle and now has a stinky shoe.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Feb 2013)

Matthew, it's what small children do.
They haven't got as good control over their bladders as adults have.
Your parents, no doubt would have done the same when you were caught short.

Get over it and get on with your life.


----------



## martint235 (12 Feb 2013)

Yep. Sorry Matthew but I'm sure your parents let you do the same. Sometimes little kids aren't that good at predicting when they want to go.


----------



## potsy (12 Feb 2013)

As long as the mother put one of these out I don't see the problem


----------



## glenn forger (12 Feb 2013)

When I took my nephew swimming the life guard told me off because he wee'd in the pool.

"Come on mate, everyone does it" I said.

"Yeah, but not off the diving board!"


----------



## Matthew_T (12 Feb 2013)

I understand the age thing but there were some bushes right next to me. The mother didnt even attempt to give the kid some dignity and probably didnt even know it had happened.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Feb 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> I understand the age thing but there were some bushes right next to me. The mother didnt even attempt to give the kid some dignity and probably didnt even know it had happened.


 

When kids have to go they have to go.
Ask your parents.
As you will find out when you have children one day.


----------



## Matthew_T (12 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Ask your parents.


Yes, my parents are of the age where they have poor control of their bladder. However, as the responsible adult, I will try my very best to allocate a suitable place for them to go. (I always have some spare wipes with me).


----------



## ianrauk (12 Feb 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Yes, my parents are of the age where they have poor control of their bladder. However, as the responsible adult, I will try my very best to allocate a suitable place for them to go. (I always have some spare wipes with me).


 

Even a responsible adult can't control young children's bladders. 
You really are making a mountain out of a molehill. It's really nothing to get all huffy and 'disgusted' about.


----------



## Matthew_T (12 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Even a responsible adult can't control young children's bladders.
> You really are making a mountain out of a molehill. It's really nothing to get all huffy and 'disgusted' about.


Fair enough. It didnt annoy me at all, it was just the fact that it was right besides me. I cant do anything about it now anyway.


----------



## subaqua (12 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> It's probably different if it's some random cyclist.
> The ones I talk to I see on a regular basis.


 oh these are 2 i see every day on the ride in and the ride home. one rides a lovely brompton and the other is on a bright blue fixie.


----------



## fossyant (12 Feb 2013)

When kids have got to go, they got to go. You will understand when you are old enough for your own.


----------



## 400bhp (12 Feb 2013)

fossyant said:


> When kids have got to go, they got to go. *You will understand when you are old enough for your own*.


 
Might be a while yet.


----------



## Hip Priest (12 Feb 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> I was verging on confronting the woman but I thought better of it.


 
Good.



Matthew_T said:


> I was going to warn the next person who parked there but I left too early.


 
If I parked up at a supermarket, and you approached me and said 'Look out. A small child just did a wee there' I'd think you were a bit odd.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Feb 2013)

Am enjoying the 'very little' wind on the evening commutes home. Makes the uphill journey just that much easier.
Bleedin' cold again though. Saw a moton rl jumping through a junction, had to swerve to avoid hitting a car travelling from his/her right. Could have ended up in a nasty accident.


----------



## MisterStan (12 Feb 2013)

Brass monkeys out there tonight. Came home down the Busway for a change, scalped a fair few people including a chap on a folding bike!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Feb 2013)

just had an excellent commute home in the dark. not sure where all the traffic is but it is currently not on the roads I was cycling (nor was it all on the M6 when I went over that). Normally route takes 1hrs 45 mins from my mothers (trust me this counts as a commute it is done so frequently!) instead route home took 1hr 30 mins. difference was lack of traffic which meant that in the dark on the country lanes I could cycle in the centre of the lane avoiding all of the potholes (well most of them East Cheshire has rather too many of them to miss all of them) and got the smoother tarmac as well. Only needed to move over when the odd car came up behind me and with them on full beam I got plenty of warning... average for that 33km home was 22kph! unheard of for me....  Strava shows 8 cups for todays ride... 3 of those are QOM's!
Going out, I even had a female black audi driver stop for me at a speed bump in the road where cars were parked on either side and let me through first! rather surprised me... all in all a good day (compared to same day last year that is!)


----------



## biggs682 (12 Feb 2013)

mine was first commute on a recently purchased Olmo so spent half journey doing adjustments think we are set now for tomorrows commute on same bike


----------



## jhuk (12 Feb 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> just had an excellent commute home in the dark. not sure where all the traffic is but it is currently not on the roads I was cycling (nor was it all on the M6 when I went over that). Normally route takes 1hrs 45 mins from my mothers (trust me this counts as a commute it is done so frequently!) instead route home took 1hr 30 mins. difference was lack of traffic which meant that in the dark on the country lanes I could cycle in the centre of the lane avoiding all of the potholes (well most of them East Cheshire has rather too many of them to miss all of them) and got the smoother tarmac as well. Only needed to move over when the odd car came up behind me and with them on full beam I got plenty of warning... average for that 33km home was 22kph! unheard of for me....  Strava shows 8 cups for todays ride... 3 of those are QOM's!
> Going out, I even had a female black audi driver stop for me at a speed bump in the road where cars were parked on either side and let me through first! rather surprised me... all in all a good day (compared to same day last year that is!)


 

Half term!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Feb 2013)

jhuk said:


> Half term!


I'm at 2 colleges locally and neither of them are on half term this week. that's next week... but it could explain some of the reduction. It just seemed odd that in some 33km home, if I was overtaken by a 50 vehicles I would be severly exaggerating!


----------



## jhuk (12 Feb 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm at 2 colleges locally and neither of them are on half term this week. that's next week... but it could explain some of the reduction. It just seemed odd that in some 33km home, if I was overtaken by a 50 vehicles I would be severly exaggerating!


 
Half term in Cambs this week. Amazing the difference it makes to the traffic


----------



## ianrauk (12 Feb 2013)

jhuk said:


> Half term in Cambs this week. Amazing the difference it makes to the traffic


 

It's amazing the difference school holidays make one ones commute.
I have to pass a high school everyday and it's absolute madness the amount of 4x4's creating chaos.


----------



## fossyant (12 Feb 2013)

Not full school holidays up here. I am off with my kids but Manchester is in school.


----------



## mangid (13 Feb 2013)

Cold here in Cambridge, had to get off and walk a few metres across a patch of ice on a lane this morning. 

Had flight or fight moment when a rabbit darted out, and managed to get between my wheels. Strava informs me that added an extra 3mph for the next 5 minutes, before the cold took hold again.


----------



## MisterStan (13 Feb 2013)

Cold morning - minus two degrees according to the Met Office, still had lovely warm feet! Took the very short route up the Busway - still 200 meters or so under water. Quite a few cyclists out and a few runners too.


----------



## 400bhp (13 Feb 2013)

Back on the beater bike today and along the canal, in anticipation of freezing conditions on the way home.

Was a nice ride in with the wind on my back. I suspect going home might be a bit tougher.


----------



## BSRU (13 Feb 2013)

Nice that a "considerate" driver on seeing my right arm out, indicating I am moving to the right to pass a parked car, decides to speed up and prevent me from overtaking the parked car.
They choose a bad place to do it, downhill to a set of lights, which were red. As I cycled past in the lane to turn right I used my finger(s) to inform the driver of how many brain cells I think they might have.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Feb 2013)

Cold and slow again. 25 miles at just under 15mph. Did decide to ride up a short steep hill that I usually detour around, Strava positioned me 28th out of 103, not bad for ice tyres and a rider with a morbid hatred of any sort of incline.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Feb 2013)

BSRU said:


> Nice that a "considerate" driver on seeing my right arm out, indicating I am moving to the right to pass a parked car, decides to speed up and prevent me from overtaking the parked car.
> They choose a bad place to do it, downhill to a set of lights, which were red. As I cycled past in the lane to turn right I used my finger(s) to inform the driver of how many brain cells I think they might have.


 
I had the same thing this morning coming up to a T junction, he didn't save any time as I pulled up along side him and not so politely pointed out how much of an peanut he was.


----------



## 400bhp (13 Feb 2013)

BSRU said:


> Nice that a "considerate" driver on seeing my right arm out,* indicating I am moving to the right to pass a parked car, decides to speed up and prevent me from overtaking the parked car.*
> They choose a bad place to do it, downhill to a set of lights, which were red. As I cycled past in the lane to turn right I used my finger(s) to inform the driver of how many brain cells I think they might have.


 
I never have felt the need to indicate to pass a parked car. Have you thought about not trying to get into a position on the road that necessitates it? E.g, stay out in the road/move out well before?

I think I might have filtered in front of the driver at the lights and unfortunately have my imaginary she lace come undone at that point


----------



## HLaB (13 Feb 2013)

I can't really recall anything of note on my 11.5 mile commute; I had a bail out planned after last nights run with the Yaxley Riders but the legs felt fine, traffic was good and roads were dry, so I never used it. When I hit the winds in the Fens though I was on the edge of being too hot in a work shirt.


----------



## Nocode (13 Feb 2013)

Lovely commute this morning, a bit chilly when I left home but nice clear skies.

Also, you want to know what the best thing in my commute was? *Daylight*, kicking in about 1/2 way through. Boy have I missed that guy!

Amazing the difference it can make and really noticeable this morning. I haven't been on the bike for the last 1.5 weeks due to a chest infection (and I head-off quite early at 06:30 AM) so was great to notice the difference a week or so can make...


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2013)

Nocode said:


> Lovely commute this morning, a bit chilly when I left home but nice clear skies.
> 
> Also, you want to know what the best thing in my commute was? *Daylight*, kicking in about 1/2 way through. Boy have I missed that guy!
> 
> Amazing the difference it can make and really noticeable this morning. I haven't been on the bike for the last 1.5 weeks due to a chest infection (and I head-off quite early at 06:30 AM) so was great to notice the difference a week or so can make...


 

I left an hour after you.
Did you see the sun? It looked so huge and red. An amazing sight.
I decided to hit the A21 down to Hewitts Roundabout. Which is a bit of a climb, and the double backed down Court Road all the way to Orpington one way system. Nice and speedy


----------



## MisterStan (13 Feb 2013)

400bhp said:


> I think I might have filtered in front of the driver at the lights and unfortunately have my imaginary she lace come undone at that point


I've had similar problems before trying to clip in


----------



## Andrew_P (13 Feb 2013)

This is getting to be a new but regular problem at two lane traffic lights even with an ASL. I stop in the middle of lane one in the ASL rush hour traffic all piled up in both lanes the car in lane two is slow of the traffic light GP and car in lane one dumps the clutch and makes a dash in to the tight space left by me and the slow car in lane 2. F'ing close twice this week. Last week a tosspot in a blinged up Toureg and dressed like a drug dealer even pulled up in the space between me and the other car that was sitting back of the stop line in the ASL at an angle WTF is wrong with these people. 

I suppose the only thing I can do is not make a fast start myself. Keep forgetting as it has become a habit to sprint start.


----------



## BSRU (13 Feb 2013)

400bhp said:


> I never have felt the need to indicate to pass a parked car. Have you thought about not trying to get into a position on the road that necessitates it? E.g, stay out in the road/move out well before?
> 
> I think I might have filtered in front of the driver at the lights and unfortunately have my imaginary she lace come undone at that point


It is a wide road, it could easily be two lanes, secondary is quite wide from the kerb but there is still lots of space for safe overtakes by faster moving vehicles, it is a 40mph road.
I would not normally indicate to overtake a parked car but on this road but from experience it seems like a good idea, generally drivers appreciate it.
By the look on his face as I went past he knew he had been an arse.


----------



## BSRU (13 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I had the same thing this morning coming up to a T junction, he didn't save any time as I pulled up along side him and not so politely pointed out how much of an peanut he was.


I managed to keep my mouth shut, it was freezing cold


----------



## fossyant (13 Feb 2013)

Anyone who commuted this morning when it was dry in Manchester may have a tricky return as its snowing and sticking. Shame I am off this week. Preying for deep snow so I can take the kids sledging.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2013)

fossyant said:


> Anyone who commuted this morning when it was dry in Manchester may have a tricky return as its snowing and sticking. Shame I am off this week. Preying for deep snow so I can take the kids sledging.


 

Snowing again 
Fingers crossed it doesn't head saarrf.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Feb 2013)

fossyant said:


> Anyone who commuted this morning when it was dry in Manchester may have a tricky return as its snowing and sticking. Shame I am off this week. Preying for deep snow so I can take the kids sledging.


tell me about it... been snowing here since about 8am and I have to be out this evening... hoping it will be over to rain by then but looking at the blizzard outside at the moment, think I will either have to skip class or go out and fit my studded tyres to my mtb again! they are big flakes as well which does not help...


----------



## martint235 (13 Feb 2013)

Working from home again. This is playing havoc with my mileage for this year as can be seen from the ticker!!


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2013)

martint235 said:


> Working from home again. This is playing havoc with my mileage for this year as can be seen from the ticker!!


 

Is there any reason why you are working from home?


----------



## martint235 (13 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Is there any reason why you are working from home?


Yep one of the "benefits" of being on call is that if I'm called after 11pm I work from home the following day. Was called at 3.15am this morning


----------



## BSRU (13 Feb 2013)

Looks like it will be raining here in Swindon during lunch time but should all be gone very quickly, hopefully.

One good thing I noticed today, some long term roadworks with 4 way traffic lights is almost complete, they were cleaning the road this morning and all of the roadwork equipment has gone.


----------



## Svendo (13 Feb 2013)

Sad event on the way home last night. On late shift so about 10.30pm. Saw what turned out to be fox in the gutter ahead, near littleborough summit. Thought it was clothes, then a body, then as I approached the fox lifted its head and looked at me. Turned round and went back, a car had gone past and the fox had got up and limped off across some waste ground, with a back leg dangling. There was a patch of blood where it had been laying. Decided that sadly there wasn't anything I could practicably do to either help the animal or 'put it out of its misery'; so I reluctantly set off for home, and gave my lucky dog a big hug when I got in.


----------



## gaz (13 Feb 2013)

400bhp said:


> I never have felt the need to indicate to pass a parked car. Have you thought about not trying to get into a position on the road that necessitates it? E.g, stay out in the road/move out well before?
> 
> I think I might have filtered in front of the driver at the lights and unfortunately have my imaginary she lace come undone at that point


In some cases it can be helpful to indicate. especially if you are moving into a steady stream of vehicles which means that some of them behind you may not be able to see the obstacle you are attempting to move around.


----------



## G3CWI (13 Feb 2013)

Took a drive along the route that I hope to commute along when it gets lighter. The road is in a shocking state - indeed at one point I thought I had damaged the car suspension. It's all the worse that virtually the whole route is a national cycle route. When I have more time I will do a slow pass with the CTC pothole app on my iPhone in the hope of getting some of the larger holes filled. So bad was it to drive along that I was seriously considering if the road bike was the right vehicle? Maybe I should be considering the full suspension hybrid.

Route SK10 3JA ==> CW12 4NS planned using Bikehub app (balanced).


----------



## Steve Saunders (13 Feb 2013)

After the last "doomsday" snow forecast resulted in absolutely no snow on my entire commute I decided to ignore the weather forecase for today and decided to cycle in to take advantage of the calm winds. Nice cycle in with perfectly clear roads, but the snow started about 10 mins after arriving at work and it's been pelting down all day so far with about 1-2 inches.

Oops, lol.

At least I'll get to give the Marathon Winters a try, but they aren't the best in the snow.


----------



## Nocode (13 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Snowing again
> Fingers crossed it doesn't head saarrf.


 
Metoffice reckons we'll have some snow for our commutes home in Orpington. Oh joy.


----------



## 400bhp (13 Feb 2013)

gaz said:


> In some cases it can be helpful to indicate. especially if you are moving into a steady stream of vehicles which means that some of them behind you may not be able to see the obstacle you are attempting to move around.


 
Interesting take on it, but I would argue that signalling it makes you appear that you are changing direction and moving into a space that you don't have automatic right to occupy. Thus a driver may believe he has the right to occupy that space over your right to be there,

Signalling can be taken as an instruction ("i'm going to do this") but also as an intended manouvre ("can I move into this space please"). It's the second that I'd be worried about in the circumstance provided.


----------



## 400bhp (13 Feb 2013)

Oh and it's been snowing since 10am here and it's sticking. Will drop the tyre pressure by about 20% I think for the ride home.


----------



## MisterStan (13 Feb 2013)

Nocode said:


> Metoffice reckons we'll have some snow for our commutes home in Orpington. Oh joy.


We have the same forecast here in Cambridge - warming up tomorrow, though it's due to p*ss it down for my run in to work.


----------



## Nocode (13 Feb 2013)

MisterStan said:


> We have the same forecast here in Cambridge - warming up tomorrow, though it's due to p*ss it down for my run in to work.


Yeah, I'll be leaving the bike at home tomorrow and probably having a run at lunch time instead, then cycle Friday.


----------



## hennbell (13 Feb 2013)

In a heat wave here in Canada it been between -5 and +2 C for the last 10 days, 3 weeks ago we hit -40. No more winter coat and dropped the mittens for a lighter pair of gloves. Had to a add some of water proof trousers or as they are called here splash pants.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Feb 2013)

Only did 6 miles home tonight, weather is awful, snow felt like somebody was throwing tacks in my face, and had headwind all the way home, very poor 13 mph


----------



## potsy (13 Feb 2013)

A couple of uneventful commutes so far this week, apart from noticing more unlit cyclists round here for some reason.
Seriously thinking about making tonight my 'car' night, weather is awful, wet and windy.


----------



## donnydave (13 Feb 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Took the very short route up the Busway - still 200 meters or so under water.


 
crikey thats deep


----------



## 400bhp (13 Feb 2013)

potsy said:


> A couple of uneventful commutes so far this week, apart from noticing more unlit cyclists round here for some reason.
> Seriously thinking about making tonight my 'car' night, weather is awful, wet and windy.


 
Someone in my offices mentioned the rozzers were stopping cyclists yesterday on wilmslow road without lights.


----------



## donnydave (13 Feb 2013)

400bhp said:


> Someone in my offices mentioned the rozzers were stopping cyclists yesterday on wilmslow road without lights.


 
In cambridge they are on it like a tramp on a kebab, a colleague of mine took a chance with no lights as they had been nicked but was stopped by the 5-0


----------



## Hip Priest (13 Feb 2013)

Rode home in slush, rendering my brakes almost completely ineffectual. Took a short-cut along a shared path to minimise the suffering.


----------



## potsy (13 Feb 2013)

400bhp said:


> Someone in my offices mentioned the rozzers were stopping cyclists yesterday on wilmslow road without lights.


Good to hear, wish they'd do it more often.


----------



## gaz (13 Feb 2013)

400bhp said:


> Interesting take on it, but I would argue that signalling it makes you appear that you are changing direction and moving into a space that you don't have automatic right to occupy. Thus a driver may believe he has the right to occupy that space over your right to be there,
> 
> Signalling can be taken as an instruction ("i'm going to do this") but also as an intended manouvre ("can I move into this space please"). It's the second that I'd be worried about in the circumstance provided.


Potentially yes, why is this crap so complicated. i'm just trying to get from a to b!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (13 Feb 2013)

I kid you knot but I had a tail wind coming home today!


----------



## donnydave (13 Feb 2013)

Extremely rare commute by car today as I had to travel for work. I may moan at the weather sometimes when on the bike but good lord (other deities are available) what an absolute nightmare it was in the car. I had forgotten how excruciatingly bad it was. It really does astound me (knowing what I know now from cycling to work) that so many people just accept the complete bun fight on the roads morning and night every workday. They all talk about today's delay from breakdown/accident etc as if there's no alternative and you just have to put up with it. (I accept for some this is true but still...)

ARRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## HLaB (13 Feb 2013)

It started snowing sometime this afternoon, only a few mm's fell but rather than being caught up in the probable commuter chaos I took one of the shorter routes back to the flat


----------



## MisterStan (13 Feb 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I kid you knot but I had a tail wind coming home today!


I believe you, coz I had it too!


----------



## MisterStan (13 Feb 2013)

Very cold again, looking forward to a warm but wet run in tomorrow!


----------



## Twilkes (13 Feb 2013)

After 3 months of 100 miles a week, if I shine a torch at right angles across my front, I can just about make out evidence of a six pack that I don't remember seeing since 2002.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2013)

Where did that bloody headwind come from? 
Very cold and a bit of a snow flurry.
Hard work.

At least I reached 1000 miles for the year.


----------



## 400bhp (13 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> *Where did that bloody headwind come from?*
> Very cold and a bit of a snow flurry.
> Hard work.
> .


 
Indeed


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2013)

400bhp said:


> Indeed


 
You too huh?
Annoying weren't it?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> You too huh?
> Annoying weren't it?


Me three, really struggled tonight


----------



## 400bhp (13 Feb 2013)

yeah

You ever get the feeling that you look like a right wimp, pedalling like feck in a low gear only to be going 13mph?

That was me today. Harrumpph


----------



## MisterStan (13 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Where did that bloody headwind come from?
> Very cold and a bit of a snow flurry.
> Hard work.
> 
> At least I reached 1000 miles for the year.


That headwind was a tailwind for me, I guess as I usually have a headwind home, you normally have an easy ride?


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2013)

400bhp said:


> yeah
> 
> You ever get the feeling that you look like a right wimp, pedalling like feck in a low gear only to be going 13mph?
> 
> That was me today. Harrumpph


 

Your not wrong
14.36 mi in 01:02:28 hours at 13.79 mi/h


----------



## 400bhp (13 Feb 2013)

oh, well i just beat you.

8.68 mi in 00:37:18 hours at 13.96 mi/h


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Your not wrong
> 14.36 mi in 01:02:28 hours at 13.79 mi/h


 
You flew compared to me, I did just over 6 miles at 13.18mph


----------



## potsy (13 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Your not wrong
> 14.36 mi in 01:02:28 hours at 13.79 mi/h





400bhp said:


> oh, well i just beat you.
> 
> 8.68 mi in 00:37:18 hours at 13.96 mi/h


Slow buggers


----------



## 400bhp (13 Feb 2013)




----------



## DCLane (13 Feb 2013)

All the fair weather commuters were in their cars this evening ... which were all static in a massive traffic jam across the centre of Leeds.

Me? ... I was on the MTB ... ploughing through the slush and around the stationary cars 

Even if ... 11.40 mi in 00:57:00 hours at 12.00 mi/h


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (13 Feb 2013)

MisterStan said:


> I believe you, coz I had it too!


it was great cause thi morning was hard work.
Was that you I saw pass me down the Low Road this eve ?I was on the pavement !


----------



## MisterStan (13 Feb 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> it was great cause thi morning was hard work.
> Was that you I saw pass me down the Low Road this eve ?I was on the pavement !


This morning was OK, just cold. I've been up and down the Busway today for the first time in months. It was sh*te as I had to get off and walk. I'd rather do the 20 miles sat on my arse than walk 250m in the mud.


----------



## dave r (13 Feb 2013)

Very cold but dry commute this morning, totally uneventful except for the sight of a jogger wearing a long sleeve top and shorts 
Ride home was tough though, strong head wind and drizzle, very cold and damp by the time I got home.


----------



## martinclive (13 Feb 2013)

MisterStan said:


> This morning was OK, just cold. I've been up and down the Busway today for the first time in months. It was sh*te as I had to get off and walk. I'd rather do the 20 miles sat on my arse than walk 250m in the mud.


Yeah but just keep counting those miles (and don't get those new shoes muddy!)


----------



## martinclive (13 Feb 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> it was great cause this morning was hard work.
> Was that you I saw pass me down the Low Road this eve ?I was on the pavement !


Great to see you this morning but I feel guilty and missing out when I am driving and you are on the bike! - keep up the good work


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (14 Feb 2013)

martinclive said:


> Great to see you this morning but I feel guilty and missing out when I am driving and you are on the bike! - keep up the good work


 lol
If I had somewhere to park at work I might have given in by now !


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (14 Feb 2013)

Well this morning was wet !
The busway is going to flood again, (what do I mean , AGAIN!!!)
But noty cold which made it all the more bearable


----------



## GrasB (14 Feb 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Well this morning was wet !
> The busway is going to flood again, (what do I mean , AGAIN!!!)
> But noty cold which made it all the more bearable


You noticed? I ended up wringing out my cycling gear into a drain outside before I was willing to hang them up over the radiator!... there's still a line of wet foot prints from the back entrance to my office


----------



## MisterStan (14 Feb 2013)

Well that was an experience.... Grinding away, it felt like I had the kiddy trailer on the back. Wet & windy, my least favourite combination. Oh and the wind is forecast to swing around this evening too!


----------



## G3CWI (14 Feb 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Well this morning was wet !
> The busway is going to flood again, (what do I mean , AGAIN!!!)
> But noty cold which made it all the more bearable


 
Where is this bus/boat way? Have you penned a strongly worded letter to the relevant authorities?


----------



## MisterStan (14 Feb 2013)

G3CWI said:


> Have you penned a strongly worded letter to the relevant authorities?


Hahahahahahahahahaha!. Oh sorry, you're being serious! Link here.....


----------



## DWiggy (14 Feb 2013)

Very soggy ride in, sometimes wonder if its worth using my water proof jacket as I still get soaked from sweat?


----------



## BSRU (14 Feb 2013)

Lovely warm commute in this morning, no rain but very wet roads, a couple of temporary fords to negotiate and a two mini lakes, mudguards did there job well..


----------



## ianrauk (14 Feb 2013)

Yup, no rain, wet roads.
Though when I got up at 6.30 I could hear the rain beating down on the conservatory. When I left at 7.30 it had stopped. Lot of spray from cars and lorries on the first part of the commute.
Got to work and the sun is shining.

Stopped at a junction. Little boy with his mum. Little boy was looking at my bike. Said to his mum. 'Mum, look....it's one of those bikes like they use in the Olympics'


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Yup, no rain, wet roads.
> Though when I got up at 6.30 I could hear the rain beating down on the conservatory. When I left at 7.30 it had stopped. Lot of spray from cars and lorries on the first part of the commute.
> Got to work and the sun is shining.
> 
> Stopped at a junction. Little bot with his mum. Little boy was looking at my bike. Said to his mum. 'Mum, look....it's one of those bikes like they use in the Olympics'


 
Similar here, I set off earlier than you so had a fair bit of rain at the beginning. Roads are very wet around here with lots of big puddles, still nice to get the ice tyres off and get the average speed up to 15.9mph


----------



## wiggydiggy (14 Feb 2013)

DCLane said:


> All the fair weather commuters were in their cars this evening ... which were all static in a massive traffic jam across the centre of Leeds.
> 
> Me? ... I was on the MTB ... ploughing through the slush and around the stationary cars
> 
> Even if ... 11.40 mi in 00:57:00 hours at 12.00 mi/h


 
Broken down bus outside the Fenton Pub, Woodhouse Lane and the snow meant from center of town, all the way to Headingley, was solid unmoving traffic. I didnt know who to laugh at more the people waiting at bus stops they can see are not moving (your better off walking dears) or the cyclists on skinny road bikes sliding all over, did you not check the weather before you left? Did you not think your slick tyres might be a tad unsuitable for the journey home lol!


----------



## apb (14 Feb 2013)

Worked my arse off up queens drive going west - thought i was going to smash my PR on strava.

Got into work the results icon comes up, thinking to myself "This is going to be stella!".

new PR Queen's Drive West - Holyrood Gait to roundabout. Brilliant how much by? i was working my arse off strava, show me the good news!

new PR by 1 second. Are you Kidding me!


----------



## thefollen (14 Feb 2013)

Cycled to the current contract today after an exercise class at 6:30am! Had to lock the runaround outside (not a big fan) but discovered their shower is amaaaazing! Really powerful and decent heat. That and breakfast always completes a commute nicely.


----------



## Rasmus (14 Feb 2013)

An unusually friendly McGill's bus driver approved of my sprint speed up the Bath St hill. We then had a short conversation about the poor driving skills of white van men.

Heavily overdressed this morning - has spring arrived already?


----------



## HLaB (14 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Yup, no rain, wet roads.
> Though when I got up at 6.30 I could hear the rain beating down on the conservatory. When I left at 7.30 it had stopped. Lot of spray from cars and lorries on the first part of the commute.
> Got to work and the sun is shining.
> 
> Stopped at a junction. Little bot with his mum. Little boy was looking at my bike. Said to his mum. 'Mum, look....it's one of those bikes like they use in the Olympics'


 I was hoping it might here, left at 7:55 and got to work about 8:50, it was still raining unfortunately. Thought I'd try out a different route today and take advantage of the half term traffic, circa 12 miles (something like this with a bit on the start/end )
It was a pretty uneventful commute (due to the lack of school run traffic), heading contra the main flow out of town on Storey Bar's Road, back into the rural hinterland; I had a 4x4 come up aggressively behind me when I'm only a few bike lengths back from the junction, I glanced back to see no indicator and a 4x4 tyre overlaping my rear wheel. The best opt out I could see was to shoot round the greasy to the left but not indicate (encase he's going to hook). Thankfully he was turning right; he then had time to stop in the middle of the road and call me a w@nker, etc for not indicating 

Started writing this hours ago and the sun is out now


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Feb 2013)

Does look like spring is trying to arrive.. birds were unbelievably noisy this morning (good to hear), roads wet for the commute in, weather warm & bright (6C I am told), commute back again this afternoon - roads dry and way too warm! No idea on te,mperature, but winter leggings, merino wool top & cycling jersey was too warm. had to cycle with jersey open and spring gloves... nice commute mind you and had a great line from one the male teenage students as I was leaving college ("great arse" as I walked passed them - doubt he realised he was refering to a 40 yr old woman but it was clearly directed at me! )


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (14 Feb 2013)

A lovely ride home.
Spent a good 30 mins at lunch fettling the bike after the rain, dried all the clothes out, and when I left it was all dry on the roads, a lighter wind and half the ride in daylight.
Its at times like today I realised why I keep going thru the awful winter, cause when the weather comes back to normal and its light everywhere, you still have your fitness.
Roll on spring !


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (14 Feb 2013)

MisterStan said:


> This morning was OK, just cold. I've been up and down the Busway today for the first time in months. It was sh*te as I had to get off and walk. I'd rather do the 20 miles sat on my arse than walk 250m in the mud.


 
Absolutely Stan, that bit of the busway is neither use nor ornament.
Seeing the Dolphin car park flooded again, that GBW is not going to be free from water for week


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Feb 2013)

10 miles in, it starts to rain, gets very dark and all the fields are flooded. Decided to cut the route short and luckily I did for two reasons.

1) The route I would have taken was completely blocked due to flooding.
2) The route I took produced a KOM


----------



## martint235 (14 Feb 2013)

Another day not on the bike, here's hoping for tomorrow!


----------



## subaqua (14 Feb 2013)

raining on the way in - sopping wet. but i like the drying room heaters we have

ride home was fun. 3 of us and talking at lights !! have i been abducted by aliens and placed in a parallel universe. sadly no as 12 minutes later a cockwombler in a 4x4 ML 320 decides he doesn't need mirrors or signals . close shave and nearly off.


----------



## gaz (14 Feb 2013)

First ride for 2 weeks today. Still got a bit of a cough but it's manageable.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Feb 2013)

Nice ride home tonight apart from a couple of near misses incidents.
Dimwit 1: A driver pull out of a turning from the right into a 2 lane road and then moved into my lane without indicating.
Dimwit 2: A cyclist who decided to swerve right for no reason when I was overtaking him. I was doing about 20 mph at the time.

Apart from that it was much better ride home then last nights effort

14.53 mi in 00:56:56 hours at 15.31 mi/h


----------



## Hip Priest (14 Feb 2013)

Had a right-hook off a taxi, and a hot hatch move into my lane while I was already in it. Managed to anticipate both and avoid a collision. The taxi one did make me wish I had a camera, because he saw me coming but pulled across anyway.


----------



## donnydave (14 Feb 2013)

I rode home in the light with no coat on. What's going on?!


----------



## 400bhp (14 Feb 2013)

Morning run in was nice and quick, had a go at 2 segments. On the first one it felt like I was pedalling squares. Managed to get KoM on #2 though.

Had some bellend pull out on a roundabout then drive alongside me (on my left) on cross-hatchings. I shouted oi twice. He then mocked me by repeating it. I then just asked him what he was doing, look in future etc (making sure he couldn't get a word in edgeways) and repeated everything I said twice. Soz, but don't come a sarky daffodil with a manc.


----------



## 400bhp (14 Feb 2013)

donnydave said:


> I rode home in the light with no coat on. What's going on?!


 
You are lying?


----------



## HLaB (14 Feb 2013)

Well that was different, if you didn't see my other thread in summary my freewheel became fixed at lunchtime  I went to take my shortest route and walk through the Bourges Boulevard underpass rather than the roundabout, it was closed by the Police as was the road itself  I thought about the next rbt up but didnt fancy its tight bends so kept on going on straight roads and let more traffic pass and head for the next Rbt which has an OK underpass. The roads suddenly went quiet though so I headed past it to get ore used to fix and eventually doubled back to it (the next Rbt only serves access to a big toy superstore ). I had to give way a few times but going slow I managed to do so. When I did finally meet a rbt something was coming so giving way again that was interesting it suddenly got busy again stopped OK but pulled into the kerb just in case, it was too fast and busy to lift the rear wheel to get my foot to the right position to push off so getting going  It was the same story at the next rbt complicated by a short sharp descent to the entry. It was slow but I made it. I might go out after tea to familiarise myself some more with fix before tomorrow rush hour.


----------



## Rustyoil (14 Feb 2013)

donnydave said:


> I rode home in the light with no coat on. What's going on?!



Rode home other day in a fluoro-green mankini and flipflops. Got so hot I had to pull to pull down the 'kinI's straps to get more air past me. Police stopped me for indecent exposure.



Handed me a pair of decent shoes and drove off.


Well it was snowing at the time.


----------



## jarlrmai (14 Feb 2013)

They resurfaced the worst part of my commute! It's so smooth now I want to cry with joy when I ride on it, almost had to stop myself hugging the road workers.


----------



## RedRider (14 Feb 2013)

Fun ride in today via Brixton were my bestest friend was organising a One Billion Rising event then away through Burgess Park, takin it slowly against the flow of a kids' cross country race.


----------



## martint235 (15 Feb 2013)

It's official. Wearing longs slows me down. Back to shorts today seeing as spring seems to have arrived (dawn chorus and everything) and rewarded with a 16mph.

I also seem to have a new playmate on my commute. It's a shame he's an RLJer but then again it gives me something to chase. And if there's nothing wrong with RLJing, why do RLJers get so upset if you slow down next to them and ask why they don't just pedal faster rather than jump the light?  The language I received, well in between gasps for breath anyway


----------



## DWiggy (15 Feb 2013)

Its days like this that make riding through winter worth it! Stunning morning


----------



## Nocode (15 Feb 2013)

Just as David said above, stunning morning. So nice to be getting daylight back on the morning commutes. Just wish I had the same on the way home!

However, saw some stupid RLJ'er skip the lights at the top of Bromley and head right down the hill just as the traffic started moving from the left. He then proceeded to RLJ every light between there and Lewisham at which point I overtook him. He wasn't even adept at RLJ as he nearly got taken-out numerous times and did that stupid thing where they push-out across the yellow box skipping from island to island. Idiot.


----------



## tadpole (15 Feb 2013)

-1 at the start of my ride today, the ice on the cycle path caught me out on the very first corner, almost an off, but not quite. So that's twice I've nearly hit the tarmac I nearly hit a duffer last night as he danced one way, then the other, and back again, at my warning shout. He picked, as you would expect, to stop dancing right in front of me, so I locked up the back wheel in panic, but lucky it meant as the back of the bike started to over take the front, my front wheel ended up pointing between the dancing man and his larger than life girlfriend, so I stopped breaking and shot between the two with a good foot to spare. Not sure who was more scared him or me.


----------



## subaqua (15 Feb 2013)

gaz said:


> First ride for 2 weeks today. Still got a bit of a cough but it's manageable.


 1st day off for me today. but too ill to go in to work . plus have lost voice. might stripdown and refurb youngests bike instead.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Feb 2013)

My legs hurt.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Feb 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> My legs hurt.


cycling to work via Algeria will probably do that!


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Feb 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## BSRU (15 Feb 2013)

Sunny, cold and the last day for a while of quiet roads(schools back next week here).


----------



## apb (15 Feb 2013)

Another sunny day up here, have to enjoy them when you can.

Hopefully get the little man on the bike this w/e for the first time this year.

Have a good weekend.


----------



## Steve Saunders (15 Feb 2013)

Nice ride in this morning. 5c with light winds. The turbo tyre is still on the road bike so took the Boardman with Marathon Winters again. Took 3 minutes off my PB for that combination - avg 18.5mph for the 20 mile commute - flying. Was kind of spoilt a little by the fact that I managed to melt my base-layer on the radiator when I was drying it :-( oops.


----------



## Beebo (15 Feb 2013)

BSRU said:


> Sunny, cold and the last day for a while of quiet roads(schools back next week here).


 My kids are off next week, so the roads will be quiet near me.


----------



## Twilkes (15 Feb 2013)

Please don't sit on my back wheel and then whinge when you're waved to overtake - if it's not safe to pass then hang back a couple of yards until it is.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (15 Feb 2013)

Icey this morning at 7am just took it steady on the road bike, nice and sunny out now. No deflations yay, been blighted by the buggers for 2 weeks!


----------



## Davywalnuts (15 Feb 2013)

Double puncture this morning from a violent hit to a big pot hole this morning, on the Crooked Billet Roundabout, Staines. 

I've know about this hole and so had managed to avoid it before, but the layout of this roundabout just invites the waiting traffic to pull out on you, so, as I had that which led to a momentary distraction, the pot hole got me. Better than a vehicle.. well, maybe. 

It was that much of a jolt, that the new Cateye speedo had jumped onto the next screen! 

#Annoyed


----------



## HLaB (15 Feb 2013)

I was going to take a short route as it was my first AM commute on fix (see my thread for details  ), looked out of the window and with half term ending next week I went for a proper route. Orton Mere was a bit icy but it was white ice but other than that it was a great commute, not my fastest but not my slowest and given the start and fixed wheel I was quite happy. I overshot by half a wheel a couple of stop lines but it wasn't bad and I got one bloke who misjudged my speed and pulled out but after driving parallel with me for a couple of seconds he dropped back and despite having multiple opportunities to safely overtake sat behind me for the next bit


----------



## GrasB (15 Feb 2013)

Slightly surreal situation this morning:

Enter roundabout going straight on & see a van steaming up to the rab to my left. Feather brakes but the driver does a near emergency stop to pull up at the give way line. Looks at me, waits for me to get almost on top of entrance way then burns off causing me to pull hard into the centre of the rab & hope the car behind me can avoid me. He does & wave of sorry/thanks to the driver behind. Against better judgement follow the van, which was turning into an industrial area, to have a little word... it goes like this:
Me: Excuse me, do you think your driving was okay pulling onto the roundabout?
Him: Woha? **** off
Me: You know yo
Car driver: *What the **** were you doing? You almost ran over that cyclists. I almost ran him over avoiding you! You're a **** & **** disgrace. You **** **** head jerk! Oi! Don't you ****...*
Me:  I'll leave you to it then?
I ride off leaving the car driver ranting at the van drive.


----------



## jarlrmai (15 Feb 2013)

Liverpool lost last night, the roads were full of impatient aggressive drivers, close overtakes, etc etc.

The weather was nice though bad headwind for the last mile.


----------



## donnydave (15 Feb 2013)

subaqua said:


> might stripdown and refurb youngests bike instead.


 
Just got an image of someone getting naked to to bike maintenance. Thanks.


----------



## MisterStan (15 Feb 2013)

As has been said already, a fine morning for a bike ride. Just a shame that I had to stop and come to work! A couple of close passes, but I couldn't let them ruin my mood!


----------



## Christopher (15 Feb 2013)

nice sunny day, easy commute it. Said 'nice dogs' twice to dog walkers. I do this sometimes when I see a particulary nice animal (well cared for and well controlled) and not once has the owner replied at all. Miserable lot.


----------



## helston90 (15 Feb 2013)

Lovely ride in this morning- extended commute up to 21 miles due to nice weather, had a nice incident where I saw a horse coming the other way ridden by a 8/9 year old with the girls mum walking next to her (on a small un-named road) so indicated to the car I heard coming behind me not to fly past me on the other side of the road so got a thanks from the girls (pretty) mum and the car blipped his hazards after to show appretiation to the warning. Happy days.


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2013)

great aint it! the best day to be on the bike for ages and I'm in the car.


----------



## subaqua (15 Feb 2013)

donnydave said:


> Just got an image of someone getting naked to to bike maintenance. Thanks.


 I can make it worse . but i won't.

i did set the bike up in the front room but felt a tad dizzy so lay down on the sofa. and woke up 4 hours later


----------



## Twilkes (15 Feb 2013)

Even though I got instant karma by getting a puncture 10 seconds after overtaking a fairly quick cyclist, and even though the sound that I thought was my brakes scraping on the front wheel was actually loose and broken spokes, and even though I had to tuck my trackies into the waistband of my shorts while I walked home because the elastic went years ago, and even though it started raining, I was still happy because it's Friday. 8-)


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (15 Feb 2013)

Nearly taken out by a car, head on, over taking parked cars coming the opposite way, but luckily I cycled so close the pavement he missed me by a whisker. Ended up down in and out of a massive pothole but did not puncture. Even a pedestrian shouted over how crazy the driver was but the gods were shining tonight, didn't get hit and didn't puncture!

So overall this week, done 175 miles, and only 3 near misses.


----------



## martint235 (15 Feb 2013)

Finally a day on the bike. Although it seemed to be muppet day on the way home. I came very close to forgetting Operation Calm particularly on the Well Hall roundabout when I was going straight on and looked to my right to see a car indicating left!!


----------



## MisterStan (15 Feb 2013)

Took a longer than usual route home as wanted to tick over 800 miles year to date. Got home to discover I'm .55 miles short.


----------



## Black Country Ste (15 Feb 2013)

Operation Calm, eh? It was yesterday but I lost my temper very quickly with a TNT driver trying to use the bus lane across Belgrave Middleway and driving at me with threats of assault, and then a driver on his phone half-getting out of his car when I challenged him.


----------



## Matthew_T (15 Feb 2013)

What is it with people pulling out on me? Had a telehandler do it yesterday and a 4x4 today. On the up side I fixed a womans wing mirror.


----------



## gaz (15 Feb 2013)

Went for an extended ride. 28.3miles 1285ft of climbing. Who says we don't have hills in london?


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (15 Feb 2013)

22 miles in this morning, 32 on they way home. There is one stretch of road that is littered with rough surface/pot holes, didn't notice them today, they were full of hedge clippings from the local farmer ! Luckily, got through it all without a flat. Also, first evening of the year I almost made it back without the front light on at all, spring is on it's way ! !


----------



## I like Skol (15 Feb 2013)

I hit a bloomin deep pothole outside Potsy's place this morning. Front wheel went with a right bang but no apparant damage so carried on regardless. Thank goodness for 700x35C tyres at 70psi on MTB wheels, bl**dy bomb proof!

I pass that way on every commute but haven't spotted the hole before, I think Potsy is trying to sabotage me. It's by a grid right at the entrance to his works car park.


----------



## HLaB (15 Feb 2013)

Despite leaving work after 5pm, I caught the last of the light and since the traffic was light I decided I wanted some fixie practice and add a few right turns, something which I'd kept to minimum until now. So my route was a bit haphazard to say the least


----------



## martinclive (15 Feb 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Took a longer than usual route home as wanted to tick over 800 miles year to date. Got home to discover I'm .55 miles short.


Get back out there and go round the block!


----------



## martinclive (15 Feb 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Nearly taken out by a car, head on, over taking parked cars coming the opposite way, but luckily I cycled so close the pavement he missed me by a whisker. Ended up down in and out of a massive pothole but did not puncture. Even a pedestrian shouted over how crazy the driver was but the gods were shining tonight, didn't get hit and didn't puncture!
> 
> So overall this week, done 175 miles, and only 3 near misses.


Sorry to hear that kev hope you are ok - where was it?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (16 Feb 2013)

martinclive said:


> Sorry to hear that kev hope you are ok - where was it?


 
Cheers mate, it was opposite the Longstanton Post Office on the way back.

But at least there was no wind, its was not raining and mild !


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (16 Feb 2013)

martinclive said:


> Get back out there and go round the block!


 
LOL!


----------



## martinclive (16 Feb 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Cheers mate, it was opposite the Longstanton Post Office on the way back.
> 
> But at least there was no wind, its was not raining and mild !


Speed bumps and parked cars and people in and out of the shop - not a great combination - always seem to end up with a car on you wheel on that road.as you say much better weather and some daylight all helps! Cheers


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (16 Feb 2013)

martinclive said:


> Speed bumps and parked cars and people in and out of the shop - not a great combination - always seem to end up with a car on you wheel on that road.as you say much better weather and some daylight all helps! Cheers


 
and yet the road I dread is the Low Road !


----------



## MisterStan (16 Feb 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> and yet the road I dread is the Low Road !


I don't mind the Low Road, although there is one cockwomble in white van who gives me a close pass every morning.


----------



## DWiggy (16 Feb 2013)

Ride to work today was superb, done a few pb's but did had one rather close near miss. I was going up hill on a long straight road when some numpty tried to over take me near the top of the hill approaching a clearly marked traffic island that leads directly onto a round about, they couldn't be bothered to slow down behind me so tried to over take me at the point where I was level with the traffic island, absolutely not enough room for the both of us.
They did get an ear full of choice words from me....twats!


----------



## Graham Simmons (16 Feb 2013)

Yesterday on the way to work my boss was knocked off his Bike Friday by a motorist pulling out at speed* and one of my students was thrown from his motorcycle leading to a broken leg! My commute went okay though.

*She pulled out of a side road to cross traffic and go right without observing the way was clear, and she did it fast enough that my boss, who was covering his brakes and reacted as fast as would be expected, hit the rear quarter of her car. Imagine you were pulled out on - you'd expect to hit the front quarter or side. He ended up impacting just aft of the rear wheel. He's fine, though a 20 inch wheel being as buckled as his was would make me suspicious of further damage to the rim and forks.


----------



## Matthew_T (16 Feb 2013)

Not from a commute but just had to share:

Just got back from an epic 60 mile ride. I didnt intend on doing that distance but when I got to Conwy, I saw Rhos CC and decided to join their club ride. I was with them down to Llanrwst and then I split off and headed back to the coast.
I then met another cyclist going along the prom and we had a little chat, and then when I stopped to have a hot chocolate and brownie I started talking to another cyclist.

I am absolutely knackered now and will enjoy a lovely long shower but it was worth it! Glad I didnt do the half term century yesterday though, I wouldnt have coped!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Feb 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> and yet the road I dread is the Low Road !


 
O ye'll tak' the high road, and Ah'll tak' the low (road)
And Ah'll be in Scotlan' afore ye


----------



## pablo666 (16 Feb 2013)

On my 'comute' today I found a live shotgun cartridge on the grass verge at the side of the road. It's in my bag, waiting till I see a police officer to hand it to!


----------



## Kies (16 Feb 2013)

Did it say "LIVE" on the side????


----------



## 400bhp (16 Feb 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Not from a commute but just had to share:
> 
> Just got back from an epic 60 mile ride. I didnt intend on doing that distance but when I got to Conwy, I* saw Rhos CC and decided to join their club ride*. I was with them down to Llanrwst and then I split off and headed back to the coast.
> I then met another cyclist going along the prom and we had a little chat, and then when I stopped to have a hot chocolate and brownie I started talking to another cyclist.
> ...


 
I bet they were thrilled


----------



## ianrauk (16 Feb 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Not from a commute but just had to share:


 
Then please share in the correct forum/thread next time ie My Ride Today thread or suchlike.
Thanks.


----------



## Matthew_T (16 Feb 2013)

400bhp said:


> I bet they were thrilled


I got a few funny looks.


----------



## Matthew_T (16 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Then please share in the correct forum/thread next time ie My Ride Today thread or suchlike.
> Thanks.


Sorted. Forgot about that thread.


----------



## jhuk (16 Feb 2013)

First ride into work today for three months - sadly still on the only hybrid as road bike STILL not arrived at my LBS. Tough to start off with but the rush of endorphins afterwards was well worth it. Felt fab all day! And I got a Queen of the Mountain on Strava  Whoop Whoop!

Any chance any of you Cambridge commuters can give me some alternative routes to the Busway. I travel from Over to Cambridge and would like some different options to the busway, without increasing the journey time too much (need all the time I can get in bed in the morning!)


----------



## jhuk (16 Feb 2013)

Black Country Ste said:


> Operation Calm, eh? It was yesterday but I lost my temper very quickly with a TNT driver trying to use the bus lane across Belgrave Middleway and driving at me with threats of assault, and then a driver on his phone half-getting out of his car when I challenged him.


 
After my break from the bike, I'd forgotten how some drivers seem to think it's ok to pass me with only inches to spare. As soon as I got into Cambridge I had three near misses within the first mile. I'm afraid to say I felt the rage....


----------



## MisterStan (16 Feb 2013)

jhuk said:


> First ride into work today for three months - sadly still on the only hybrid as road bike STILL not arrived at my LBS. Tough to start off with but the rush of endorphins afterwards was well worth it. Felt fab all day! And I got a Queen of the Mountain on Strava  Whoop Whoop!
> 
> Any chance any of you Cambridge commuters can give me some alternative routes to the Busway. I travel from Over to Cambridge and would like some different options to the busway, without increasing the journey time too much (need all the time I can get in bed in the morning!)


We quite often go from Swavesey to Longstanton via Ramper Road, then Oakingon, Girton, Huntingdon Road. It's about the same distance and doesn't take any longer. What time do you commute? We usually meet at Swavesey GBW stop for 07:20 ish.


----------



## jhuk (16 Feb 2013)

MisterStan said:


> What time do you commute? We usually meet at Swavesey GBW stop for 07:20 ish.


 
Cheers for the route. I work shifts, so end up cycling in at all sorts of odd times. If my shifts match up though, I'll definitely try and meet you guys - thanks v much for the invite!


----------



## MisterStan (16 Feb 2013)

jhuk said:


> Cheers for the route. I work shifts, so end up cycling in at all sorts of odd times. If my shifts match up though, I'll definitely try and meet you guys - thanks v much for the invite!


Just bear in mind that the airfield road is one big pothole!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (17 Feb 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Just bear in mind that the airfield road is one big pothole!


you got that right Stan
its got more holes than an Oxfam dart board


----------



## Crankarm (17 Feb 2013)

jhuk said:


> First ride into work today for three months - sadly still on the only hybrid as road bike STILL not arrived at my LBS. Tough to start off with but the rush of endorphins afterwards was well worth it. Felt fab all day! And I got a Queen of the Mountain on Strava  Whoop Whoop!
> 
> Any chance any of you Cambridge commuters can give me some alternative routes to the Busway. I travel from Over to Cambridge and would like some different options to the busway, without increasing the journey time too much (need all the time I can get in bed in the morning!)


 
You aren't a ......... teenager by any chance are you?

It would be helpful if you said roughly where you work/go to school in Cambridge.

Over to Cambridge is a breeze.


----------



## jhuk (17 Feb 2013)

Crankarm said:


> You aren't a ......... teenager by any chance are you?
> 
> It would be helpful if you said roughly where you work/go to school in Cambridge.
> Over to Cambridge is a breeze.


 

Teenager???? Hahahahah I wish. Sadly I now fit into the over 30-35 age bracket . I daren't ask what makes you think I'm a mere whippersnapper.

I work near Parkers Piece but have only recently moved to Over and havent got my head round the local geography


----------



## Crankarm (17 Feb 2013)

Ride GBW to Milton, Science Park, then ride down Milton Road where there is a dedicated cycle path until Union Lane and then still a cycle lane on the road. You can either ride toward and cross the Chesterton Rd and ride across Jesus Common and through town up St Andrews Street going into Regent Street which borders Parkers Piece or from the bottom of Milton Road at the roundabout go left along Queen Elizabeth Road and then across the huge roundabout to take the ring road all the way around past the Grafton Centre and Anglia Ruskin University to Parkers Piece. I think there is a cycle lane or pretty wide pavement to ride on for most of this 2nd way.


----------



## Crankarm (17 Feb 2013)

jhuk said:


> Teenager???? Hahahahah I wish. Sadly I now fit into the over 30-35 age bracket . I daren't ask what makes you think I'm a mere whippersnapper.
> 
> I work near Parkers Piece but have only recently moved to Over and havent got my head round the local geography


 
Apparently, according to an article in The Times this weekend, this age group have not really given up behaviours and lifestyles that they had as teenagers .................


----------



## jhuk (17 Feb 2013)

Hah, I wish I could still behave as I did as a teenager, sadly a job and a mortgage put paid to that. My husband would probably say I still have stroppy moments to rival a teenager. I would , of course, strongly refute this. Also, it takes me about a week to get over a hangover these days - most un-teenager like

Cheers for the directions -I'm ok once I get to CB, it's just that I'm beginning to get confident enough to take on the 60mph roads, rather than the safety of the busway and cycle lanes so was after some suggestions across country - I'll be trying the Longstanton/Oakington.Girton route suggested by MisterStan this week.


----------



## MisterStan (18 Feb 2013)

Another lovely morning, slight headwind, but nothing to worry about, fresher and bright. A great start to the week.


----------



## MisterStan (18 Feb 2013)

jhuk said:


> I'll be trying the Longstanton/Oakington.Girton route suggested by MisterStan this week.


I'll probably be going that way tomorrow morning; will be at Ramper Road for about 07.20 ish... Not sure what shift you're on though!


----------



## Twilkes (18 Feb 2013)

Big chain skip this morning, just as I was pushing down on the pedal, sending my foot forward and the bike sideways. After watching many episodes of Silent Witness, I can see that the impact was initially taken by the ring finger of the left hand, followed by the majority of the force on the butt of the left wrist, before turning onto the right hip bone and dissipating the rest with a few judo rolls.

A second's self pity on my back before getting up, waving to the van next to me that I was alright, and walking my bike to the side of the road.

And then my trackies fell down.


----------



## BSRU (18 Feb 2013)

Oh the irony this morning, man in a US style SUV, the sort some builders like for some reason, driving as if he owned all of the road trying to occupy the part of the road I was on, despite me being in a bus lane.
He takes exception to me not particularly liking this and stops winds the window down to tell me that I am one of those cyclists that thinks he owns the road
The best part was when he was about to continue his rant the penny dropped and he said, "he's got a camera", suddenly he became polite and stopped his rant .


----------



## MisterStan (18 Feb 2013)

Twilkes said:


> And then my trackies fell down.


I hope you were wearing grundies!


----------



## apb (18 Feb 2013)

Cold and crisp this morning. Ankles and ears where exposed and feeling the wind burn, but it wasn't that bad, spring is on its way.

Lots of cars on the road this morning, very polluted. Was gagging when i got into the office.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Feb 2013)

Zero degrees when I left this morning, along with some fog made for a very chilly start. Fog cleared about halfway into the commute and soon warmed up. 
Half term today so lovely clear roads meant a nice speedy run in to work.

The ride was only spoiled by another cyclist who decided in the asl to stop to my right, half a bike forward and at an angle across me. So when the lights turned green I had to hang back and swerve round him. There was absolutely no point in him doing that as there was ample room on my inside. Nobber.


----------



## Twilkes (18 Feb 2013)

MisterStan said:


> I hope you were wearing grundies!


 
And cycling shorts, although I do think someone made a Carry On style slide whistle sound effect.


----------



## BSRU (18 Feb 2013)

Would have been a crime against cycling not have ridden this morning.
The weather was dry but most importantly my main commuter had newly serviced hubs, a brand new XTR chain and a brand new pair of GP 4 Seasons fitted, all bought cheaper in the sales over Christmas


----------



## fossyant (18 Feb 2013)

Very pleasant ride, glad to be back after a week off. Took it steady on side roads - rather frosty. Traffic was a tale of two halves - East of Stockport busy as half term had finished, but West and in 'Manchester' district, it was very light as the Schools are off.


----------



## Stevie Mcluskey (18 Feb 2013)

Disaster start today. 2 miles in flat in rear tyre. Stop and replace with new inner tube. On my way again and 2 minutes later same thing  .Didn't have the patience with the to fix again in the cold and lack of light so walked back to house and into work on scooter.
Checked the back tyre insides best i could in dark but obviously left something in there. Will check it out this evening in a bit more comfort and hopefully get all sorted for tomorrow. Frost and ice on the ground up East Kilbride again today.


----------



## Matthew_T (18 Feb 2013)

Saw plenty of cyclists on the way home. Had one guy call me an obscenity as he passed for absolutely no reason.


----------



## 400bhp (18 Feb 2013)

Incident packed commute this morning.

#1 wythenshawe rd. Saab driver passes me with about a foot of room. Caught him at the lights and made (polite) gestures that he left too small a gap. He acknowledged this and gave me a thumbs up.

#2. 500 yards down the road a car pulls out on my right and across my bows and does the "drive down the middle of the road thing like that's what I was intending to do" 

#3. 1 mile further on. Van starts to move out from a side road on my left. I move out in the centre of the road, he spots me, waves sorry and I acknowledge with a thumbs up.

#4. some nobber in centre manc. all over my back wheel (looking to undertake/overtake whatever).


----------



## Christopher (18 Feb 2013)

frost this am, very prettly, little traffic
Going home via Booths on Friday I saw a beautiful Mercian in 853 with Campag Chorus  - saw the rider in the supermarket & she was well kitted out with quality gear: Gore jacket, Chrome bag etc. I spent some time admiring the bike but left before she came back out - shame would have liked to have said how nice it was.


----------



## HLaB (18 Feb 2013)

A nice sunny commute for me, although the school run traffic is back  The fen roads are shut for repair so my commute was a mile and a bit shorter than normal (10.7 miles) but that was probably a good thing: I was going a bit slower than normal (especially at the start through a flooded Thorpe Meadows) and when I cycled to the top of London Road the lights were red and as I'm still new to the Fixie rather than a hill start in congestion I chose to hop off and walk accross the multi stage crosing and it then took me ages to get back on road.


----------



## Graham (18 Feb 2013)

Lovely ride in today. A barn owl flew in front of me pretty close and I saw a hawk right by the side of the road - Not sure who was more surprised - me or him/her. Couple of close passes etc etc, although the traffic was very light (half-term) and a couple of drivers slowed to let me get in the right hand lane (of four). Looking forward to an equally enjoyable ride home......


----------



## Hacienda71 (18 Feb 2013)

I was cycling up to my office this afternoon through Mottram St Andrew. Caught a guy going up Oak Road riding a black CAAD 10 kitted out in Castelli gear. As I passed him said "afternoon" in a pleasant manner. Not even a grunt in responce, miserable fecker.


----------



## arallsopp (18 Feb 2013)

Knocked off again. Bike OK. Enthusiasm sorely dented. White Van coming out of side turning, looks right, sees me, looks left, clear, looks right, sees me. Goes.

Fundamentally bored of this now.


----------



## potsy (18 Feb 2013)

Took advantage of the new 'daylight' commute home and went the scenic way along the TPT, nice and relaxed, just me and a few dog walkers.
Lights not needed at all, and only used this morning for the first half of the ride, was light when I got to work


----------



## MisterStan (18 Feb 2013)

arallsopp said:


> Knocked off again. Bike OK. Enthusiasm sorely dented. White Van coming out of side turning, looks right, sees me, looks left, clear, looks right, sees me. Goes.
> 
> Fundamentally bored of this now.


Hope you're ok mate. Bad luck.


----------



## MisterStan (18 Feb 2013)

First sub one hour commute of the year!


----------



## BSRU (18 Feb 2013)

Not a great end to the day, rear dérailleur decides to jam itself into the rear wheel, luckily I was going very slow, I suspect the new chain as one of the links is damaged.
Rear dérailleur looks bent and where it attaches to my steel frame is definitely bent.
Oh well need to phone the LBS tomorrow to see if they can sort the frame out.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (18 Feb 2013)

MisterStan said:


> First sub one hour commute of the year!


blimey 20 miles, that is good going mate
puts my 17.5 average tonight to shame.
took me 1 hr exactly !!


----------



## Sandra6 (18 Feb 2013)

Back to work after a week at home with the children (half term, ) and the weather looked great. 
I got a bit carried away and didn't put on my jacket (just my fleece) and really felt the wind. 
I also seem to have lost my new sealskin gloves and the pair I borrowed from Mr6 really didn't cut it. I'm hoping they are lost in the house and didn't fall out somewhere - last time I saw them I had them stuffed inside my jacket having forgotten there is a pocket at the back!


----------



## MisterStan (18 Feb 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> blimey 20 miles, that is good going mate
> puts my 17.5 average tonight to shame.
> took me 1 hr exactly !!


Ah, took the short route home!


----------



## Hip Priest (18 Feb 2013)

The ride home today was joyous. The schools are off, so the roads are traffic free, and this seems to have a positive effect on the mood of the average motorist, because I got nothing but patient, wide overtakes.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (18 Feb 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Ah, took the short route home!


 
Short route?
down the busway?


----------



## ianrauk (18 Feb 2013)

arallsopp said:


> Knocked off again. Bike OK. Enthusiasm sorely dented. White Van coming out of side turning, looks right, sees me, looks left, clear, looks right, sees me. Goes.
> 
> Fundamentally bored of this now.


 

Blimey Andy, your not having much luck these days.
Was it on the newly fettled and fixed Furai?
Hope both you and bike are ok.


----------



## jhuk (18 Feb 2013)

MisterStan said:


> I'll probably be going that way tomorrow morning; will be at Ramper Road for about 07.20 ish... Not sure what shift you're on though!


 Thanks for the offer Mister Stan but I need to be at work for 8am, so if I meet you at 7.20 I either have to cycle at warp speed or skip the shower when I get to work. Not sure my colleagues will thank me for that


----------



## HLaB (18 Feb 2013)

arallsopp said:


> Knocked off again. Bike OK. Enthusiasm sorely dented. White Van coming out of side turning, looks right, sees me, looks left, clear, looks right, sees me. Goes.
> 
> Fundamentally bored of this now.


Yikes, I hope there no serious injury/ damage


----------



## HLaB (18 Feb 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> The ride home today was joyous. The schools are off, so the roads are traffic free, and this seems to have a positive effect on the mood of the average motorist, because I got nothing but patient, wide overtakes.


Unfortunately that was last week here; the roads were back to the normal congestion, fortunately it wasn't the normal chaos


----------



## Black Country Ste (18 Feb 2013)

It's half term so there was naff all on the A435 when I left for work. Had a lorry follow patiently until my turn off and got a toot in reply to my thumbs up. Went to the parents for tea after work so it was a rush hour trip down the Hagley Road. Motorists were good as gold. Not so much on the way home.

Nice to clock up another 13 miles-plus rather than the usual less than 3.5mi round trip.


----------



## Keith Oates (19 Feb 2013)

arallsopp said:


> Knocked off again. Bike OK. Enthusiasm sorely dented. White Van coming out of side turning, looks right, sees me, looks left, clear, looks right, sees me. Goes.
> 
> Fundamentally bored of this now.


 
Bad luck Andy, Hope you, the bike and more importantly the enthusiasm are all back to normal soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## subaqua (19 Feb 2013)

Foggy and frosty. nice ride in though. even with an achy face from blocked eustachian/sinus


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (19 Feb 2013)

Chilly -5c on Garmin


----------



## potsy (19 Feb 2013)

Slightly overestimated the return of the higher temperatures this morning, wore the summer jacket which was mistake as it is 0c


----------



## Phil485 (19 Feb 2013)

Cold, just cold!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (19 Feb 2013)

A drastic change in temperature for my commute home today. Yesterday, it was a sizzling 35°C on my 21 mile commute home, and today it was 18°C. Melbourne has these cool changes a lot, because all it takes is for the wind to turn from northerly to southerly and blow straight up from Port Philip Bay, and the drop in temperature is remarkable  .


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Feb 2013)

A quite cold but windless commute through riverbanks painted with heavy frost.

I smiled to myself; I'm going to miss the winter now that spring is peeking around the corner at us.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (19 Feb 2013)

Damn cold
frost on the brake cables!


----------



## MisterStan (19 Feb 2013)

-4 degrees and freezing fog. Frost all over my gloves, front and arms. Glad to report that my Northwave boots are still keeping my toes warm!


----------



## BSRU (19 Feb 2013)

Strangely when I arrived back in Swindon after my loop into the countryside it was very foggy where an hour earlier it was clear.
Then that fog only last a couple of miles before disappearing and resulting in a very sunny end to the ride.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Feb 2013)

MisterStan said:


> -4 degrees and freezing fog. Frost all over my gloves, front and arms. Glad to report that my Northwave boots are still keeping my toes warm!


 
Good to hear, I'm planning on fetching some for next winter. I've had enough of all this gaffa tape over the vents waterproof socks crap.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Feb 2013)

Ice tyres back on the bike, set off late so cut the mileage to 20 miles. Very cold, canal frozen, pond in the park frozen. Also had some really dense fog but was only over one roundabout, really strange. Was very cold but it was light!


----------



## Nocode (19 Feb 2013)

arallsopp said:


> Knocked off again. Bike OK. Enthusiasm sorely dented. White Van coming out of side turning, looks right, sees me, looks left, clear, looks right, sees me. Goes.
> 
> Fundamentally bored of this now.


Hope you're ok chap and you're enthusiasm picks-up again soon. Where did it happen and did the van stop?


----------



## fossyant (19 Feb 2013)

Cold, but sunny. Frosty side roads so took it easy. Meeting in Manchester today, so took a longer winding route into Manchester, just over 15 miles. Traffic much quieter in Manchester districts.

Driver of a Passat estate pulled up next to me on the A34 at a set of lights near Levenshulme, having been behind me. Thought uh oh, but he leaned over and asked me what my rear lights were. Explained they were magicshine, said he had heard of the make and would be looking into some (bear in mind I had Astrums on as well). Must be Working quite well in the low sun. The chap wished me a safe ride and off we went.

Oh, and keep your lights on folks. Same road where I saw two cyclists knocked off over a year ago due to low sun, this morning it was two cars. Sun obstructing view, one car turned, other smacked into it.


----------



## fossyant (19 Feb 2013)

arallsopp said:


> Knocked off again. Bike OK. Enthusiasm sorely dented. White Van coming out of side turning, looks right, sees me, looks left, clear, looks right, sees me. Goes.
> 
> Fundamentally bored of this now.


Ouch.

Hope you and the bike are OK


----------



## arallsopp (19 Feb 2013)

A very quick commute today.

I took advantage of being the last one out of office yesterday to stick back and get the bike back in shape after my off. Nice to do it in the warm, for once. Wheel trued, bars straightened, boom positioned, brake lever and mirror remounted. Seems right.

Of course, by the time I was done it was far too late to actually ride the bugg3r home, so I've thus far walked from it, to the kitchen, and back to my desk. No problems so far. Traffic is light, and its surprisingly warm and soft underfoot


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2013)

Minus 2and half when I left this morning. Very bright low sun. Thank gawd for the Optilabs reactolite cycling glasses. 

Loving this half term thing. Very little traffic on the roads. And at the school I have to cycle pass, no numpty's in 4x4's blocking the way or pulling out without indicating.

I was overtaken by an amazingly fast cyclist today. I had to check my speedo. I was doing 20mph just pootling along. I thought about ramping it up to catch him but he was fast, very fast. Haven't seen him before on my route. He only let himself down by jumping a red light.

Got to work and the Thames is shrouded with fog.
I can usually see Canary Wharf from my office..... not today.


----------



## BSRU (19 Feb 2013)

Hopefully my main commuter will be back on the road very soon , dropping off at the LBS tonight and decided to buy a SRAM chain instead of a Shimano, as it is the second Shimano chain problem I have had on this bike.
Would be using the ice bike this week anyway but slightly depressing seeing my main bike on the workstand in the garage looking forlorn .


----------



## DWiggy (19 Feb 2013)

Really chilly this morning, there's a part of my journey where there is a constant stream of water just at the bottom of a hill, this was slush when I got there at 7am this morning had to think on my feet to stay upright!!


----------



## EthelF (19 Feb 2013)

Glorious day for commuting, only really spoiled by the need to go to work at the end of the ride. Beautiful crisp sunny air and frost on the Common, no sign of the forecast fog so I went off in search of it, found some mist down by the river. Roads still nice and quiet, but plenty of cyclists around.

Got chatting to a chap on CS8 by Vauxhall Bridge. His kit was advertising a hotel in the next village to where my wife is from in Germany. Small world! Turns out he often goes there on cycling holidays. Can't blame him, cycling around the Black Forest beats London any day!


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2013)

BSRU said:


> Hopefully my main commuter will be back on the road very soon , dropping off at the LBS tonight and decided to buy a SRAM chain instead of a Shimano, as it is the second Shimano chain problem I have had on this bike.
> Would be using the ice bike this week anyway but slightly depressing seeing my main bike on the workstand in the garage looking forlorn .


 

Mate, Shimano chains are crap... really.
I gave up on them long ago.


----------



## mrmacmusic (19 Feb 2013)

Today was much like yesterday, if a degree or too colder according to my Garmin and I was enjoying another crisp, fresh and dry commute muttering to myself that I was doing OK back on un-studded tyres. It was then, whilst negotiating a familiar bend in the footpath over the M876 that my front wheel decided not to go where I pointed it......

So, after thousands of miles in over two-and-a-half years pain free and relatively un-eventful commuting, I've had my first off 

Bike: front wheel buckled, rear hanger (and maybe the mech too) bent and my rh bar end is now filed to a nice chamfer.
Me: graze above knee, bruised hip and really rather annoyed with myself. And sore 

Handily enough there's an LBS near work so I've dropped the bike off for some straightening up, however the chap reckons the front wheel can't be trued up – more of a bend than a buckle he said, demonstrating that the rim needs to go that way but the spokes are tight..... 

With a bit of luck I'll get home OK tonight – post "off" the gear change was OK despite the bent bits but the wobbly front wheel was a bit disconcerting. The burning question is whether or not I fit the replacement Marathon Winter tyres that arrived yesterday (in hindsight, I should've fitted them last night, eh?!) I had been debating exactly when to switch back to the un-studded Conti's and was forced to change a bit earlier than planned due to the Winters failing, but clearly smooth and frosty tarmac could be a problem for a few weeks yet.

Of course it could've been worse, as I also had my first "near-doored" experience half a mile from work too  Not a good morning.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2013)

mrmacmusic said:


> It was then, whilst negotiating a familiar bend in the footpath over the M876 that my front wheel decided not to go where I pointed it......
> 
> 
> Not a good morning.


 
Damn, not a good morning indeed.
And those moments when you get thrown to the ground are not nice.
BAM... and your down.. no time to react.

Heal quick Sir.
Sorry to hear about the wheel, that's a pain also.


----------



## mrmacmusic (19 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Damn, not a good morning indeed.
> And those moments when you get thrown to the ground are not nice.
> BAM... and your down.. no time to react.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ian – I suppose I can be thankful it's the first time I've come off and I've been at this commuting thing for a while now....
I suspect I shall be posting asking about wheel recommendations shortly in the Equipment forum, as the chap at the LBS really wasn't positive about being able to straighten up the wheel for me.


----------



## BSRU (19 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Mate, Shimano chains are crap... really.
> I gave up on them long ago.


I have always read the same but only just come to the same conclusion myself, unfortunately a day too late.
The road bike needs a new 10 speed chain so it will be a SRAM chain for that one as well.
Still could have been worse and at least I have a spare bike to continue commuting on


----------



## HLaB (19 Feb 2013)

Tried out a new route, something like this (obviously without the start and end bits  ) The rowing lake path was a bit icy but its mostly straight an flat so it was OK. Turned on to the A605, Oundle Road which was a busy as usual but the direct route enabled me to reach the Greyhound/Riverside to Northbank path in time to explore safely (the path was new to me); to my delight, it was well surfaced, wide and ran along the crest of the riverbank so was flood free; it was a bit subsided in patches due to this though but it was perfectably navigatble at a reasonable speed on 23mm tyres. It was quite atmosperic with the river on one side and a open fen drain on the other it was a bit misty in points  Suprisingly I only passed one other cyclist going the otherway (citybound), I expected more on what I found to be a decent cycle path. I then turned onto the familiar Northey Road and looped Round by Pearces Road, Oxney Road, Eastfield Road and Broadway; before turning into Northminster and meeting the SMIDSY I was expecting, a driver heading the opposite way to me decided to turn right straight across my path; the fixed gear coped with no problem eith the emergency stop  I had been dreading my first fixed encounter with a SMIDSY, I needn't have worried


----------



## BSRU (19 Feb 2013)

mrmacmusic said:


> Today was much like yesterday, if a degree or too colder according to my Garmin and I was enjoying another crisp, fresh and dry commute muttering to myself that I was doing OK back on un-studded tyres. It was then, whilst negotiating a familiar bend in the footpath over the M876 that my front wheel decided not to go where I pointed it......
> 
> So, after thousands of miles in over two-and-a-half years pain free and relatively un-eventful commuting, I've had my first off
> 
> ...


In this weather it can be a difficult choice between studded and un-studded tyres, the roads are dry but you know any water and it will be ice. Such as the guy this morning using hot water to defrost his windows, lots of lovely fresh water on the road which will turn to sheet ice very quickly.

Hope your bike and injuries are better soon.


----------



## HLaB (19 Feb 2013)

mrmacmusic said:


> Not a good morning.


 
Sorry to read that Mr Mac. I was a bit dubious about using a path my self this morning but apart from one solid ice bend, it wasn't too bad but it only reached -3deg overnight it was probably a lot colder in the central belt


----------



## mrmacmusic (19 Feb 2013)

BSRU said:


> In this weather it can be a difficult choice between studded and un-studded tyres, the roads are dry but you know any water and it will be ice. Such as the guy this morning using hot water to defrost his windows, lots of lovely fresh water on the road which will turn to sheet ice very quickly. Hope your bike and injuries are better soon.


Thanks BSRU  Having stuck the Marathon Winters on the Boardman mid-November, I was quite happy running them at maximum pressure on ice-free days, and my original plan had been to keep them on at least until the end of February. Given the punctures and failure (see other post), I was forced to go back to my Conti Tour Plus tyres... thought I'd be OK, but was caught out today. At least I wasn't on the Madone, otherwise there might have been tears..... 


HLaB said:


> Sorry to read that Mr Mac. I was a bit dubious about using a path my self this morning but apart from one solid ice bend, it wasn't too bad but it only reached -3deg overnight it was probably a lot colder in the central belt


Thanks HLAB – my Garmin registered a low of only -2.5°C this morning, although I guess that might not be 100% accurate. Like yesterday, the roads were clear, although there were a few icy patches on some sections. Really frustrated with myself for coming off, and if I could bend my leg far enough to kick myself, I would.

The biggest lesson I've learned this morning though is to pay attention and concentrate – I always do, but was clearly somewhat distracted and slightly phased following my off, as I would never normally be in a road position to allow the subsequent "near-dooring" experience.


----------



## gaz (19 Feb 2013)

Some amazing fog today that was in some serious patches. On min nothing, the next you're in the thickest fog.
Could see barely anything as I went over vauxhall bridge.


----------



## 400bhp (19 Feb 2013)

400bhp said:


> Incident packed commute this morning.
> 
> #1 wythenshawe rd. Saab driver passes me with about a foot of room. Caught him at the lights and made (polite) gestures that he left too small a gap. He acknowledged this and gave me a thumbs up.


 
Repeat incident this morning in an almost identical spot. This time a white old style Astra. He stopped up further down the road to pick up an old lady. Knocked on his window and had almost the same reaction as above.

Maybe they are all terribly polite around Wythenshawe.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Feb 2013)

Lots of ice. Lots'n'lots. Especially good fun on the climbs. It would be all the run off from the completely waterlogged fields getting splashed or running over 'untreated surfaces' that does it.


----------



## chqshaitan (19 Feb 2013)

well today was my first commute, what a day to start, was bloody freezing and i was close to just getting in my car, but I took the plunge and an hour or so later got to work with no mishaps.


----------



## MisterStan (19 Feb 2013)

chqshaitan said:


> well today was my first commute, what a day to start, was bloody freezing and i was close to just getting in my car, but I took the plunge and an hour or so later got to work with no mishaps.


Well done on the first one! Keep it up!


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2013)

chqshaitan said:


> well today was my first commute, what a day to start, was bloody freezing and i was close to just getting in my car, but I took the plunge and an hour or so later got to work with no mishaps.


 

Yup, well done on the first commute.
Cold temperatures shouldn't cause you any problems commuting. (I'm talking body temp wise). Once you are on the bike and warmed up then you won't really notice the cold. But make sure you don't wear too much clothing as you can still overheat.
Sunny, crisp winter morning commutes are great to cycle in.


----------



## potsy (19 Feb 2013)

400bhp said:


> Repeat incident this morning in an almost identical spot. This time a white old style Astra. He stopped up further down the road to pick up an old lady. Knocked on his window and had almost the same reaction as above.
> 
> Maybe they are all terribly polite around Wythenshawe.


You could always join me and Edwards80 in the park  

I have more trouble dodging the potholes on that road than the cars.


----------



## chqshaitan (19 Feb 2013)

thanks guys, I went with the 3 layer approach and while i was literally steaming when i stopped, i wasnt cold, which is the main thing. It gets difficult though to breathe cold air over a sustained amount of time. 

Will be interesting to see how hot i get when it warms up a bit, i am around 22 stone so aint exactly streamlined


----------



## MisterStan (19 Feb 2013)

chqshaitan said:


> thanks guys, I went with the 3 layer approach and while i was literally steaming when i stopped, i wasnt cold, which is the main thing. It gets difficult though to breathe cold air over a sustained amount of time.
> 
> Will be interesting to see how hot i get when it warms up a bit, i am around 22 stone so aint exactly streamlined


I also opted for 3 layers this morning. Wish i'd gone for 4! Layering is the way to go as you can easily add/remove enough to keep you comfortable. I had frost on me when I stopped!
I can't wait for it to be warm enough for shorts and a short sleeved jersey.


----------



## chqshaitan (19 Feb 2013)

ah, it wasnt that cold in my area, no frost thank god, although i had a few tricky turns where i thought i was going to loose it, but just took it easy and planned ahead.


----------



## GrasB (19 Feb 2013)

MisterStan said:


> -4 degrees and freezing fog. Frost all over my gloves, front and arms. Glad to report that my Northwave boots are still keeping my toes warm!


Do you travel to the same Cambridge as I do? Bit of mist about but nothing really stuck to me. Didn't feel too cold either.


----------



## MisterStan (19 Feb 2013)

GrasB said:


> Do you travel to the same Cambridge as I do? Bit of mist about but nothing really stuck to me. Didn't feel too cold either.


Freezing fog meant I didn't see the sun from St Ives to Longstanton. I didn't feel cold when I left, but was ready for a cup of coffee when I arrived at work. A mate came out from Cambridge to meet me - he couldn't believe it when he hit the fog!


----------



## GrasB (19 Feb 2013)

Sun? on a morning commute?... do you get to work mid-morning or something?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Feb 2013)

mrmacmusic said:


> Today was much like yesterday, if a degree or too colder according to my Garmin and I was enjoying another crisp, fresh and dry commute muttering to myself that I was doing OK back on un-studded tyres. It was then, whilst negotiating a familiar bend in the footpath over the M876 that my front wheel decided not to go where I pointed it......
> 
> So, after thousands of miles in over two-and-a-half years pain free and relatively un-eventful commuting, I've had my first off
> 
> ...


 
Unlucky, hope you are okay. I have a new rule, if there is ice or frost on the flat roof of our extension, ice tyres go on, would rather be over cautious than not.


----------



## mrmacmusic (19 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Unlucky, hope you are okay. I have a new rule, if there is ice or frost on the flat roof of our extension, ice tyres go on, would rather be over cautious than not.


I think the Marathon Winters will be going back on for a few weeks, assuming that is I have straight wheels to fit them to


----------



## hennbell (19 Feb 2013)

Gears stopped working this morning, suspect I got some water in the cable housing. Its very cold here this morning so the cable froze in place. Returned home to exchange bikes, made it to work a little late.


----------



## musa (19 Feb 2013)

Really nice evening. Is spring here??


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2013)

musa said:


> Really nice evening. Is spring here??


 

Looking good out there.
Nice and mild too.


----------



## mark st1 (19 Feb 2013)

No commute today on holiday for the week  finally sorted Di2 last weekend all running sweet best weather for a long time 1/4 mile from my house KABOOOOOOOOOOOOM inner tube blew snapping the edge of the rim epic fail now road bike less gutted.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2013)

mark st1 said:


> No commute today on holiday for the week  finally sorted Di2 last weekend all running sweet best weather for a long time 1/4 mile from my house KABOOOOOOOOOOOOM inner tube blew snapping the edge of the rim epic fail now road bike less gutted.


 

Blimey.. how did it blow? and how did it snap the rim?


----------



## mark st1 (19 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Blimey.. how did it blow? and how did it snap the rim?


 
I have no idea mate low speed road was a bit rough but nothing id worry about tbh but as you can see something went horribly wrong somewhere...................





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Feb 2013)

Lovely ride home, much warmer than this morning, clear skies so odds on will be keeping the ice tyres on. Caught the same bloke up three times as I looped on and off the main cycle route South out of the city centre. Third time he asked me how I kept over taking him and then coming up behind him, I said to him that whenever I saw a bike I did my damnedest to get by them but then had to hide for ten minutes to recover, either that or I was stalking him, good job he saw I was joking.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Feb 2013)

mark st1 said:


> I have no idea mate low speed road was a bit rough but nothing id worry about tbh but as you can see something went horribly wrong somewhere...................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
If you are going to knacker a wheel you might as well do it properly. I presume you are okay?


----------



## dand_uk (19 Feb 2013)

I thought commuting this week would be good as it's half term in Southampton. Still managed to get chav shouting at me out of the passenger window tonight. Cycling my regular commute route so I know where in road to be positioned, 30mph zone. I take primary on approach to chevron marked bends as you can not see oncoming traffic at this point. I also know there is a traffic light within 300m which has a 3/4 chance of being red.

Driver of oldish hatchback decides to pass me anyway in oncoming lane on blind corner, causing oncoming traffic to brake sharply/stop and me to brake to let him pass. Chav passenger shouts "ride on the other side of the road, p***k" (Does he means drive on the right? Maybe he's French!).

Four car lengths ahead is the back of the queue for the TL so I pass him on the right, no response to idiot comment.

I reckon if I was not in primary he would have passed me much closer to avoid using oncoming lane. I am an obstacle to him and not a person - he does not care how close he comes to me as long as he is passed me as soon as physically possible. Depressing lack of understanding from these idiots.


----------



## BSRU (19 Feb 2013)

mark st1 said:


> I have no idea mate low speed road was a bit rough but nothing id worry about tbh but as you can see something went horribly wrong somewhere...................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scary, luckily you were not whizzing down a hill.


----------



## potsy (19 Feb 2013)

Another  ride along the TPT, amazing the difference in temperature from morning ride to coming home  to


----------



## subaqua (19 Feb 2013)

mark st1 said:


> I have no idea mate low speed road was a bit rough but nothing id worry about tbh but as you can see something went horribly wrong somewhere...................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 fookin ell !!


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2013)

mark st1 said:


> I have no idea mate low speed road was a bit rough but nothing id worry about tbh but as you can see something went horribly wrong somewhere...................


 
Blimey.
You had better check the other wheel is ok. You may have eaten through the rims with braking.


----------



## subaqua (19 Feb 2013)

what a lovely evening ! far better than the low cloud this morning- couldn't see Tower Bridge from London Bridge at 06.30 this morning . all i could see was the guns of HMS Belfast poking out of the gloom


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2013)

subaqua said:


> what a lovely evening ! far better than the low cloud this morning- couldn't see Tower Bridge from London Bridge at 06.30 this morning . all i could see was the guns of HMS Belfast poking out of the gloom


 

It was a lovely evening. It was light when I left at 5.30. Though it turned dark very quickly. Am loving these non wind commutes.


----------



## mark st1 (19 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Blimey.
> You had better check the other wheel is ok. You may have eaten through the rims with braking.


 
Yes have done front seems ok tbh and i have no idea why the rear decided to go just glad i was so close to my house or that could have been a very long walk of shame


----------



## chqshaitan (19 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> It was a lovely evening. It was light when I left at 5.30. Though it turned dark very quickly. Am loving these non wind commutes.


 
yea, completely different from this morning. Passed a few bikers on the way, shame there is no 'secret handsignal' to identify fellow cc'ers.


----------



## hennbell (19 Feb 2013)

mark st1 said:


> I have no idea mate low speed road was a bit rough but nothing id worry about tbh but as you can see something went horribly wrong somewhere...................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow I have never seen a wheel do that, well done. Hope you are OK.

Now you get to contemplate sexy new wheels, perhaps something in carbon fiber with a secure metal brake surface?


----------



## 400bhp (19 Feb 2013)

mark st1 said:


> I have no idea mate low speed road was a bit rough but nothing id worry about tbh but as you can see something went horribly wrong somewhere...................
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 
Much more likely your rim split first rather than the innertube splitting the rim. How many miles have you done on the rims?


----------



## fossyant (19 Feb 2013)

mark st1 said:


> I have no idea mate low speed road was a bit rough but nothing id worry about tbh but as you can see something went horribly wrong somewhere...................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Worn out rim. Done it myself trying to run a rim beyond life. Did mine at about 17 mph round a roundabout.


----------



## dave r (19 Feb 2013)

mark st1 said:


> I have no idea mate low speed road was a bit rough but nothing id worry about tbh but as you can see something went horribly wrong somewhere...................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Worn rim most likely cause, was it a high mileage wheel? I've seen them go before but not like that one went. Sorry cross posted with fossyant.


----------



## jarlrmai (19 Feb 2013)

What PSI do you run your tyres at?


----------



## mark st1 (19 Feb 2013)

400bhp said:


> Much more likely your rim split first rather than the innertube splitting the rim. How many miles have you done on the rims?


 
Me personally about 300  bought them second hand.


----------



## mark st1 (19 Feb 2013)

hennbell said:


> Wow I have never seen a wheel do that, well done. Hope you are OK.
> 
> Now you get to contemplate sexy new wheels, perhaps something in carbon fiber with a secure metal brake surface?


 
Yes im fine thanks whole new rims are a no-no atm though lol


----------



## mark st1 (19 Feb 2013)

fossyant said:


> Did mine at about 17 mph round a roundabout.


 
I salute you sir that sounds messy !


----------



## mark st1 (19 Feb 2013)

jarlrmai said:


> What PSI do you run your tyres at?


 
110 psi which is 10 under the recommended.


----------



## Kies (19 Feb 2013)

Wow - glad your okay Mark


----------



## Matthew_T (20 Feb 2013)

Cold commute today. Absolutely beautiful ride in the morning; little bit of frost on the paths, sun shining, still sea. It was brilliant! Just what commuting is about.

Then on the ride home I had just left college and went over a bump. It caused my panniers to make a bang just as I passed a woman pushing a bike on the footpath. It made her jump! I apologised and she said it was okay.
Then on the prom I saw a woman and man running together but the man was a little ahead of the woman. As I passed I said to the woman "He's getting away from you!" She replied "I know!" It cracked me up.
Plenty of frost on the path tonight and saw a puddle steaming it was that cold! Lovely bit of bolognase and brulee waiting for me at home though.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Feb 2013)

A lot warmer this morning, still got the ice tyres on, though didn't need them, bit slower than normal as the wind seems to have returned and as per usual whichever direction I headed, it seemed to be in my face.


----------



## MisterStan (20 Feb 2013)

Headwind all the way in, made it feel like hard work. I did manage to scalp a good few people this morning though. There are a lot more runners out in the mornings now.


----------



## DWiggy (20 Feb 2013)

hennbell said:


> Gears stopped working this morning, suspect I got some water in the cable housing. Its very cold here this morning so the cable froze in place. Returned home to exchange bikes, made it to work a little late.


Had the same yesterday, had to force the gear into a bigger ring to free it up!


----------



## Beebo (20 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Am loving these non wind commutes.


 I blame you for my windy commute this morning!


----------



## DWiggy (20 Feb 2013)

Absolutely smashed it today moved up to 3rd on a small hill i've been working on in Strava pushing an estimated 453 watts (Not sure how correct this is lol) but I was definitely flying!


----------



## ianrauk (20 Feb 2013)

Beebo said:


> I blame you for my windy commute this morning!


 

Yup, I take the blame.
Majority of my commute was a nice quick pootle today. Got to about 5 miles from work when suddenly the wind pipped up and decided to make things hard work.

And bleedin' wet roads..grrrrrr.. was nice having a clean bike for the commute. Not now...

And another thing, I was followed down the A21 by an Arctic lorry for a couple of miles. Brilliant driver. Was very aware of where I was and when over took moved over and gave me so much space. Twice he had to do that. Good man.


----------



## fossyant (20 Feb 2013)

Dull and slightly damp. Headwind on final leg that sapped me (that and the shocking road surface).


----------



## subaqua (20 Feb 2013)

fine drizzle all the way in . coat is soaked but i was dry inside it. some plum in a silver car also truied to wipe me out on stratford broadway


----------



## HLaB (20 Feb 2013)

Nothing noteable on yesterday's short pm commute (2.4miles) other than it was my first pm commute in the light (whilst I had my lights on I don't think they were 100% needed).
This mornings commute was pretty uneventful too; maybe because 3 or more miles of the 11mile commute were along of roads paths of a good standard and another couple of miles were on a road flooded to the south of where I joined it (so traffic was light). The only notable aspect was the east wind along the Fens riverbank which probably seemed stronger than it was as my legs were still asleep from last night's training ride. Oh and a horse had escaped and was grazing on the grass on the otherside of the road but that was a none event because the following van driver carefully waited until we passed before overtaking


----------



## GrasB (20 Feb 2013)

First proper outing on my M5 CroMo low racer & just over 30 miles door to door time 1h 16m 9s (1h 11m 27s rolling)  ... but I wasn't really trying . I did get a soaked neck & head though


----------



## DCLane (20 Feb 2013)

Looked like it'd be warm enough for a jersey, rather than a jacket. It wasn't


----------



## GrasB (20 Feb 2013)

DCLane said:


> Looked like it'd be warm enough for a jersey, rather than a jacket. It wasn't


You need to find a weather station like the one at the UoC Computer Labs


----------



## ianrauk (20 Feb 2013)

GrasB said:


> You need to find a weather station like the one at the UoC Computer Labs


 

Now that is good......
Makes me want to move to Cambridge lol


----------



## BSRU (20 Feb 2013)

Scary sight this morning, on a road with narrow lanes, solid brick walls either side, a cyclist wobbling along in the double yellow cycle lane, very close to the wall, inviting stupid, bad or careless drivers to try a squeeze past


----------



## jarlrmai (20 Feb 2013)

My favourite personal KOM was taken by a Cat 2....


----------



## ianrauk (20 Feb 2013)

BSRU said:


> Scary sight this morning, on a road with narrow lanes, solid brick walls either side, a cyclist wobbling along in the double yellow cycle lane, very close to the wall, inviting stupid, bad or careless drivers to try a squeeze past


 

See this quite a lot on Londinium. Gutter hugging.
Strange that some people have the mindset that hugging the kerb may be safer.
Hitting all the carp in the gutter, drains etc, then swerving our without indicating.


----------



## BSRU (20 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> See this quite a lot on Londinium. Gutter hugging.
> Strange that some people have the mindset that hugging the kerb may be safer.
> Hitting all the carp in the gutter, drains etc, then swerving our without indicating.


Hopefully seeing me ride up the middle of the lane might make them think about their road position, you never know.


----------



## Arjimlad (20 Feb 2013)

Nice ride in on my 14-mile commuting route today, good to have some company with another rider I'd not seen before cycling from Iron Acton to Thornbury. He seemed slower but as soon as I overtook was grabbing a cheeky tow. We had a friendly chat for a couple of miles.

Made me put on a bit of extra effort as well, and I got 2 PR's going up Tytherington hill ..


----------



## Twilkes (20 Feb 2013)

Twilkes said:


> Big chain skip this morning, just as I was pushing down on the pedal, sending my foot forward and the bike sideways. After watching many episodes of Silent Witness, I can see that the impact was initially taken by the ring finger of the left hand, followed by the majority of the force on the butt of the left wrist, before turning onto the right hip bone and dissipating the rest with a few judo rolls.
> 
> A second's self pity on my back before getting up, waving to the van next to me that I was alright, and walking my bike to the side of the road.
> 
> And then my trackies fell down.


 
By way of an update, I spent most of Monday resting my hand on a sock filled with ice cubes, which made an excellent makeshift icepack - and also, I should wager, a rather bracing weapon.

After a painful night, on Tuesday morning I went to A&E for an x-ray and discovered that a piece of bone had been pulled away by a ligament, so four weeks in a soft cast. It's annoying, but the worst is over with, and it underlines why not to leave maintenance for another day, as I've had a replacement chain and cassette sitting in my wardrobe since Christmas which would have prevented this.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Feb 2013)

Twilkes said:


> By way of an update, I spent most of Monday resting my hand on a sock filled with ice cubes, which made an excellent makeshift icepack - and also, I should wager, a rather bracing weapon.
> 
> After a painful night, on Tuesday morning I went to A&E for an x-ray and discovered that a piece of bone had been pulled away by a ligament, so four weeks in a soft cast. It's annoying, but the worst is over with, and it underlines why not to leave maintenance for another day, as I've had a replacement chain and cassette sitting in my wardrobe since Christmas which would have prevented this.


Ouch... I'll go and clean the 2 bikes now then!
we have a bag of peas kept in the freezer for this reason (I'm allergic to anti-inflamatory drugs)...


----------



## mrmacmusic (20 Feb 2013)

Twilkes said:


> By way of an update, I spent most of Monday resting my hand on a sock filled with ice cubes, which made an excellent makeshift icepack - and also, I should wager, a rather bracing weapon.
> 
> After a painful night, on Tuesday morning I went to A&E for an x-ray and discovered that a piece of bone had been pulled away by a ligament, so four weeks in a soft cast. It's annoying, but the worst is over with, and it underlines why not to leave maintenance for another day, as I've had a replacement chain and cassette sitting in my wardrobe since Christmas which would have prevented this.


Ouch! Maybe I'll fit that chain and cassette soon myself....


----------



## MisterStan (20 Feb 2013)

Twilkes said:


> By way of an update, I spent most of Monday resting my hand on a sock filled with ice cubes, which made an excellent makeshift icepack - and also, I should wager, a rather bracing weapon.
> 
> After a painful night, on Tuesday morning I went to A&E for an x-ray and discovered that a piece of bone had been pulled away by a ligament, so four weeks in a soft cast. It's annoying, but the worst is over with, and it underlines why not to leave maintenance for another day, as I've had a replacement chain and cassette sitting in my wardrobe since Christmas which would have prevented this.


Nasty! I hope you GWS.


----------



## mrmacmusic (20 Feb 2013)

Following yesterday morning's fall, my hip was quite uncomfortable cycling home last night and pushing up hills was tough, even in much lower gears than normal. I was pleased though that the chap from the LBS, who had initially been sceptical about being able to do anything with my bent front wheel, had actually managed to get it 98% true, or thereabouts. He also straightened up the rear mech, and fettled the rear hub whilst he was at it as he thought it was running a bit stiff (top marks for service, as I only asked him to straighten out the bent bits, and he only charged me £20 )

Climbing the stairs last night was more problematic than normal, so I was all set for seizing up overnight and possibly having to take alternative transportation today, but I felt much better this morning and enjoyed an un-dramatic commute this morning.....




....with the replacement Marathon Winters fitted 

Yes, I know it was milder today, but the forecast is for the temperature to dip again towards and through the weekend, so I reckon there's no point in not using the studded tyres, at least for a few more weeks. Heck if it starts to get warmer, I can switch over to the Madone anyway


----------



## BSRU (20 Feb 2013)

mrmacmusic said:


> Following yesterday morning's fall, my hip was quite uncomfortable cycling home last night and pushing up hills was tough, even in much lower gears than normal. I was pleased though that the chap from the LBS, who had initially been sceptical about being able to do anything with my bent front wheel, had actually managed to get it 98% true, or thereabouts. He also straightened up the rear mech, and fettled the rear hub whilst he was at it as he thought it was running a bit stiff (top marks for service, as I only asked him to straighten out the bent bits, and he only charged me £20 )
> 
> Climbing the stairs last night was more problematic than normal, so I was all set for seizing up overnight and possibly having to take alternative transportation today, but I felt much better this morning and enjoyed an un-dramatic commute this morning.....
> 
> ...


Seems to have turned out not too bad for you in the end.
I have a choice of two bikes for the winter, well three, my main commuter with normal tyres and my old main commuter with studded tyres, so all I have to do is decide which one to use and change the Garmin bike setting.


----------



## HLaB (20 Feb 2013)

BSRU said:


> change the Garmin bike setting.


I've set up the different profiles but most of the time I forget to change it  All my current bike have 23mm tyre and the device is set to auto calibrate (wheel sensor) if present, so other than calorie calulation (based on my lightest bike) I don't think it matters and Strava recalculates that anyway.


----------



## mrmacmusic (20 Feb 2013)

BSRU said:


> Seems to have turned out not too bad for you in the end.
> I have a choice of two bikes for the winter, well three, my main commuter with normal tyres and my old main commuter with studded tyres, so all I have to do is decide which one to use and change the Garmin bike setting.


Cheers BSRU  Yes, it could've been a lot worse...

I suppose I have two choices as well – the Boardman (back sporting studs), or the Madone. Thankful I was on the hybrid yesterday, and really rather enjoyed the 'snap, crackle and pop' accompaniment to today's commute having the Winters back on, even though they were technically not required for the under-tyre conditions. Having been on the Contis for the last week whilst sorting out replacements, I'd forgotten how well the Winters roll when run at maximum pressure.

Cheered me up a bit when, despite not being 100% myself today, my legs still managed to reel in a chap who was riding a road bike (turned out to be a Cube). I've never seen him before on that section (Sauchie to Alloa, A908/B908/B909), although at first I thought it was Specialized-guy who I do see occasionally and who scalps me every time on the subsequent section of my commute!

Having reeled Cube-man in, I'm sure I would have at least momentarily passed him had he not been turning right at the roundabout where I turned left. We exchanged pleasantries about how it was a nice morning as we both headed different ways at the roundabout, but I'm sure he had a puzzled look trying to work out why I had been making so much noise approaching him from behind, or maybe he was just wondering how I managed to catch him up on my heavy hybrid with breakfast cereal tyres.... frankly, I was wondering how I managed that myself, but I'm not complaining


----------



## GrasB (20 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Now that is good......
> Makes me want to move to Cambridge lol


Thing is it works & is obvious when it's not working, the same can't be said for http://www.wunderground.com


----------



## fossyant (20 Feb 2013)

Hmm, studs and heavy thermals might be coming out for tomorrow. Minus 4, cloudy, chances of rain.


----------



## 400bhp (20 Feb 2013)

Sort of new bike today with new wheels and other bits and bobs - first time out since before christmas. Forgotton how enjoyable it is.

Had an arse try and undertake me here when i was going right. I knew it was going to happen from the engine note approaching the prior junction (10 yards behind the street view). I just stopped in the middle of the road-called him a cock and continued. Apparently I should be on the left.

He stayed a distance behind me from then on


----------



## Kies (20 Feb 2013)

mark st1 said:


> I have no idea mate low speed road was a bit rough but nothing id worry about tbh but as you can see something went horribly wrong somewhere...................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

stop being a jezzabel - a couple of cable ties and your good to go!


----------



## fossyant (20 Feb 2013)

Blimey, that was a cold return. Strong cold wind. Brrrrr


----------



## Hip Priest (20 Feb 2013)

Got passed at high speed into a pinch-point by someone with a flipping cycle rack on the roof of their car.

Cheers comrade.


----------



## BSRU (20 Feb 2013)

A video from the event I mentioned earlier, he cannot really get any closer to the wall.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGtquMAw1k0


----------



## HLaB (20 Feb 2013)

Just a short commute for me, I wanted back to see the track championships. Sods law though when I wanted to go a bit faster I got stuck in traffic but the queues weren't long/ stationery enough or the gaps weren't wide enough to justify filtering and I pretty new to it on the fixie.


----------



## Matthew_T (20 Feb 2013)

Sometimes I really understand why cyclists jump red lights. Yesterday mornings commute saw me get stuck at some lights (always the same ones). I was waiting and waiting until a car came behind me and triggered it.
Last night at the same set on my way home, I decided to give the lights a flash of my light. It did seem to work, after a bus had gone through they changed immediately.

At least I now know what to do to get the lights to change.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Feb 2013)

I had a car tonight who if had given me any more space would have driven on the path on the opposite side of the road, same car also stayed way behind me when I was waiting to turn right out of a T junction. Gave them a big thumbs up.

Also had two young lasses shout sexy to me tonight as I struggled up hill and against the wind. Hopefully they don't do sarcasm and I didn't see any white sticks.


----------



## MisterStan (20 Feb 2013)

A good run home, barring the two visits I got from the fairy. Cars very well behaved out in the countryside and I even got the offer of a warm and bright place to fix the second p******e from an old boy.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Feb 2013)

fossyant said:


> Blimey, that was a cold return. Strong cold wind. Brrrrr


 

Indeed... was surprising how strong the wind was tonight. 
Turned at a junction and felt like I hit a brick wall.
Tough going.

Also had a near left hook tonight.
One of those that you knew was going to happen so managed to stop in time.
Dickwad


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Feb 2013)

From inside the office it looked glorious out.

flip me that wind was cold.

but at least it was behind me.


----------



## potsy (20 Feb 2013)

BSRU said:


> A video from the event I mentioned earlier, he cannot really get any closer to the wall.
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGtquMAw1k0


----------



## 400bhp (20 Feb 2013)

Went to undertake a cyclist that was looking to turn right. Told him I was coming through and he had a fairly large wobble. We ended up holding each other up

He took a short route and I caught him up shortly after. I apologised as it was my mistake not his.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Feb 2013)

BSRU said:


> A video from the event I mentioned earlier, he cannot really get any closer to the wall.
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGtquMAw1k0



Yikes - that really does say 'Squeeeeeeeeeeeze me'! 

I only made that mistake once. An HGV took me up on my offer and cut back in before it had fully passed me ... 



Matthew_T said:


> Sometimes I really understand why cyclists jump red lights. Yesterday mornings commute saw me get stuck at some lights (always the same ones). I was waiting and waiting until a car came behind me and triggered it.
> Last night at the same set on my way home, I decided to give the lights a flash of my light. It did seem to work, after a bus had gone through they changed immediately.
> 
> At least I now know what to do to get the lights to change.


Traffic lights used to use electromagnetic sensors buried in the road. I don't know if any of them still do, or whether they all use optical sensors now.

One set of local lights would rarely trigger for a bike, but I discovered that I could trigger them by lowering my steel bike frame towards the sensor and waving it about. I'm not sure that it would work for a carbon fibre bike though - ha ha!


----------



## HLaB (20 Feb 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Sometimes I really understand why cyclists jump red lights. Yesterday mornings commute saw me get stuck at some lights (always the same ones). I was waiting and waiting until a car came behind me and triggered it.
> Last night at the same set on my way home, I decided to give the lights a flash of my light. It did seem to work, after a bus had gone through they changed immediately.
> 
> At least I now know what to do to get the lights to change.


If you approach it right you should be able to trigger it but flashing lights are an urban myth you probably approached correctly the 2nd time. Its maybe got inductive loops, make sure you cross the and if its radar approach in primary. Approach isn't always a panacea though sometimes you need to contact the council to get the sensitivity of their detector improved (made sympathetic to bikes).


----------



## Matthew_T (20 Feb 2013)

HLaB said:


> If you approach it right you should be able to trigger it but flashing lights are an urban myth you probably approached correctly the 2nd time. Its maybe got inductive loops, make sure you cross the and if its radar approach in primary. Approach isn't always a panacea though sometimes you need to contact the council to get the sensitivity of their detector improved (made sympathetic to bikes).


I dont think contacting the council would work (THEY NEVER REPLY). It might have been because I approached it in primary. However, I approached the other side in primary in daylight and it didnt sense me. I suspect it is because I had my lights on in the evening.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 Feb 2013)

There are four way traffic lights on my commute that result in a looooooooooooooong wait to get through traffic. This morning a cheery fellow on a touring bike that looked pretty well kitted out must have been in a chatty mood as he proceeded to tell me that he was knocked off his bike once. It sounded pretty nasty and he said that he was off his bike for two months as a result, and that the driver who knocked him off was never identified.

Then he gestured to my helmet and said 'they save your life those helmets, I should know'.

It might be worth pointing at at this juncture that he was only wearing a woolly hat in leui of a bike helmet.


----------



## MisterStan (21 Feb 2013)

Left hooked at a set of traffic lights by a twunt WVM, luckily I realised what he was doing and avoided a collision. Gave him some verbal encouragement for the rest of his day. The driver behind me slowed as he overtook me round the corner and asked if I was OK, asked if I had a camera as he thought the guy's boss might be interested to see how he was driving a company vehicle. Sadly I didn't think to get his number plate. I may loiter with intent tomorrow and see if I can spot him... Otherwise an uneventful run in to work.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 Feb 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Left hooked at a set of traffic lights by a twunt WVM, luckily I realised what he was doing and avoided a collision. Gave him some verbal encouragement for the rest of his day. The driver behind me slowed as he overtook me round the corner and asked if I was OK, asked if I had a camera as he thought the guy's boss might be interested to see how he was driving a company vehicle. Sadly I didn't think to get his number plate. I may loiter with intent tomorrow and see if I can spot him... Otherwise an uneventful run in to work.


 
Gah! Glad you're okay.


----------



## chqshaitan (21 Feb 2013)

Very uneventful today, weather wasnt quite as cold as tuesday morning which is a plus


----------



## Andrew_P (21 Feb 2013)

Despite or maybe because of the Schools being off I have had a real shoot week with crappy drivers, culminating this morning with me catching up the twunt who pulled out on me as I was going down hill and then proceeded to start to brake and then pull over giving me hand signals not in the highway code and speeding off, all because I had shouted out whoa as I was anchoring on, he had looked me square in the eye before pulling out from my right and was checking in his wing mirror to check if he was going to hit me 

I didn't cover myself in glory when I caught up with him a mile and half down the road sat in traffic. He tried to deny all knowledge of what he had done, and I lost the plot. To be fair to me I am pretty sure it was a climax that had been building all week. The only positive was it a good workout trying to get to the lights to make my somewhat expletive strewn point. Must.Remain.Calm


----------



## BSRU (21 Feb 2013)

Whilst still within a couple of miles of home, so still warming up, a winter roadie decided on an not too clever overtake on approach to a mini-rab. I had previously spotted the rider when I joined a road but since I was pootling I was not too concerned but did not appreciate the overtake as I am freewheeling towards the rab..
He must have spent too much energy catching up the slow rider on a heavy hybrid with studded tyres because after the rab I cruised up behind and started to think about all those SCR points I will gain but they turned off the opposite way to me.


----------



## BSRU (21 Feb 2013)

LOCO said:


> Despite or maybe because of the Schools being off I have had a real s*** week with crappy drivers, culminating this morning with me catching up the twunt who pulled out on me as I was going down hill and then proceeded to start to brake and then pull over giving me hand signals not in the highway code and speeding off, all because I had shouted out whoa as I was anchoring on, he had looked me square in the eye before pulling out from my right and was checking in his wing mirror to check if he was going to hit me
> 
> I didn't cover myself in glory when I caught up with him a mile and half down the road sat in traffic. He tried to deny all knowledge of what he had done, and I lost the plot. To be fair to me I am pretty sure it was a climax that had been building all week. The only positive was it a good workout trying to get to the lights to make my somewhat expletive strewn point. Must.Remain.Calm


I think the driver got off lightly


----------



## ianrauk (21 Feb 2013)

I got called a TWIT this morning... by a chap in a mobility scooter.
For no reason what so ever.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I got called a TWIT this morning... by a chap in a mobility scooter.
> For no reason what so ever.


Is he a relation, hence he knows you are a twit or was it just a complete randomer?


----------



## 400bhp (21 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I got called a TWIT this morning... by a chap in a mobility scooter.
> For no reason what so ever.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Feb 2013)

Very quiet ride in this morning. Had a chat with a bloke who was jogging, he runs 6 miles each way to work every day, thought that was impressive, I couldn't run six yards.

Took the ice tyres off the bike today and had to adjust the front brake when I got to work as it was a bit soft


----------



## ianrauk (21 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Is he a relation, hence he knows you are a twit or was it just a complete randomer?


 

just a randomer...
Though I think I worked out the reason why. He had x-ray vision. 

When I got to work I realised the base layer top I was wearing was not only inside out.. it was back to front...


----------



## 400bhp (21 Feb 2013)

Bloomin windy this morning. Supposed to be a tailwind for half of my commute but was more like a cross wind.

Likely to be a crosswind on the way back. :moanbitchwhinge:


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> ...When I got to work I realised the base layer top I was wearing was not only inside out.. it was back to front...


 
that never bodes well for a day at work... more caffine needed and now!


----------



## ianrauk (21 Feb 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> that never bodes well for a day at work... more caffine needed and now!


 

Tea m'dear.. tea


----------



## MisterStan (21 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Tea m'dear.. tea


In fine bone china of course..... with pinkies out!


----------



## HLaB (21 Feb 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> I dont think contacting the council would work (THEY NEVER REPLY). It might have been because I approached it in primary. However, I approached the other side in primary in daylight and it didnt sense me. I suspect it is because I had my lights on in the evening.


I dont know about Welsh Councils but English Councils are Dutybound to reply. I think they can ignore it only if its been through a particular process to identify it as SPAM but even the most spurious of questions get responded to.
The flashing light thing really is a myth, especially if its in ground loop detectors  . Have a look a closer look at the site is there is epoxy rectangle in the ground something like this or this. In the first example there's a series of detectors and passing over them all at the correct speed nearly always triggers the lights even though its minor side road. In the second example drivers flash their lights all the time to no avail, it really craics me up  the slip is dominated by the main A90 and also is a bus gate they just have to be patient (I nip through the bus gate )

Occasionally you get both types if there's a particular problem but more often if there's two one is redundant and getting replaced by the other.

If there's a box on top of the signals itself then it is a microvave detectors, approach is the key in this case (correct speed/ timing it right) but there can be problems with these types of detector; the below TAL leaflet sums it up.
http://www.ukroads.org/webfiles/tal16-99.pdf


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Tea m'dear.. tea


there was me thinking ...



wait for it....



hot chocolate - tis cold enough outside today...


----------



## fossyant (21 Feb 2013)

No ride. Off work in bed dosed up on cocodamol. Playing havoc with my mileage targets.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Feb 2013)

MisterStan said:


> In fine bone china of course..... with pinkies out!


 

Careful.....


----------



## potsy (21 Feb 2013)

fossyant said:


> No ride. Off work in bed dosed up on cocodamol. Playing havoc with my mileage targets.


Wuss


----------



## ianrauk (21 Feb 2013)

fossyant said:


> No ride. Off work in bed dosed up on cocodamol. Playing havoc with my mileage targets.


 

Blimey... get well soon bud..


----------



## Matthew_T (21 Feb 2013)

HLaB said:


> I dont know about Welsh Councils but English Councils are Dutybound to reply. I think they can ignore it only if its been through a particular process to identify it as SPAM but even the most spurious of questions get responded to.
> The flashing light thing really is a myth, especially if its in ground loop detectors  . Have a look a closer look at the site is there is epoxy rectangle in the ground something like this or this. In the first example there's a series of detectors and passing over them all at the correct speed nearly always triggers the lights even though its minor side road. In the second example drivers flash their lights all the time to no avail, it really craics me up  the slip is dominated by the main A90 and also is a bus gate they just have to be patient (I nip through the bus gate )
> 
> Occasionally you get both types if there's a particular problem but more often if there's two one is redundant and getting replaced by the other.
> ...


Thanks for that. These are the lights that I seemed to trigger by riding in primary: https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=rh...=Q1QXH9HYgc-UVf5WQblGOw&cbp=12,49.54,,0,14.89
And this is the other side which didnt trigger: https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=rh...=xoWODlyavIHA-TL1lFqwug&cbp=12,215.47,,0,7.31 I probably wasnt approaching this side fast enough.


----------



## HLaB (21 Feb 2013)

That's three day's in a row I've done the same 11 mile route (well almost the end of todays changed to 11.2, as I just went with the flow). I might change it tomorrow or Monday  Nothing to report other than the usual 'must overtake cyclist' automians, its important they get to that queue 2 secs faster


----------



## MisterStan (21 Feb 2013)

HLaB said:


> Nothing to report other than the usual 'must overtake cyclist' automians, its important they get to that queue 2 secs faster


That is precisely what happened with my left hook earlier - he even ended up sitting at a red light long enough for me to use all the swear words I know and a few I didn't realise I knew.


----------



## subaqua (21 Feb 2013)

took over twice as long this morning- not thursday legs but pubic ( sic) transport . 1 hour and ten minutes instead of 30 minutes. tonights trip home will be 3 Hours- but will involve virgin trains first class carriage annd service- free beer woo hoo


----------



## HLaB (21 Feb 2013)

MisterStan said:


> That is precisely what happened with my left hook earlier - he even ended up sitting at a red light long enough for me to use all the swear words I know and a few I didn't realise I knew.


 Typical  either that they pull out on you, just to pull off into the next side road


----------



## gaz (21 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> When I got to work I realised the base layer top I was wearing was not only inside out.. it was back to front...


You twit!


----------



## GrasB (21 Feb 2013)

GrasB said:


> First proper outing on my M5 CroMo low racer & just over 30 miles door to door time 1h 16m 9s (1h 11m 27s rolling)  ... but I wasn't really trying . I did get a soaked neck & head though


Return was just as fast & into a headwind, though this time I was trying. My body position is obviously different to my Giro as my glutes really ache today.


----------



## gaz (21 Feb 2013)

Had a bit of hail this morning, only small pieces but hail none the less.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Feb 2013)

gaz said:


> You twit!


 

Sir twit to you...


----------



## Arjimlad (21 Feb 2013)

Numpty drivers today - it's all kicking off !!

1) aggressive impatient fat bloke in a Skoda trying to push me out into traffic, as I was waiting to turn right out of a side road;

2) Woman in a Saab cabriolet seemed surprised that I cycled round a parked scaffolding lorry rather than bunny-hopping over it, gave me "evils" as she overtook; and

3) my poor secretary had a tailgating knobweasel Audi loon follow her to work inches from her back bumper too.

Freaky Thursday !

I am contemplating visiting the fat Skoda bloke on my way home because I know where he lives and he refused to discuss his actions with me at the lights, before left hooking me, but on the other hand, what would that achieve ?


----------



## 400bhp (21 Feb 2013)

Arjimlad said:


> I am contemplating visiting the fat Skoda bloke on my way home because I know where he lives and he refused to discuss his actions with me at the lights, before left hooking me, but on the other hand, what would that achieve ?


 
Show him you know where he lives.

He may think twice in future.


----------



## Andrew_P (21 Feb 2013)

GrasB said:


> Return was just as fast & into a headwind, though this time I was trying. My body position is obviously different to my Giro as my glutes really ache today.



GrasB on his way to work! I assume you do not have this model with all the bodywork?


----------



## Arjimlad (21 Feb 2013)

400bhp said:


> Show him you know where he lives.
> 
> He may think twice in future.


 
Good thinking. As a holder of shotgun & firearm certificates I am loathe to provoke confrontation. Maybe a polite note on the screen would be best.


----------



## BSRU (21 Feb 2013)

Strange commute on the way back to work after lunch, travelling along a shared path when something small and black comes out of the bush on the left, straight across within inches of my front wheel and quickly disappears into the bush on my right. Either a rat or cat, my bet would be a rat in that area, will check the video after work to see if I imagined it all.

Yet again another cyclist trying to race me on the shared path only to see me vanish into the distance once back on the road, I was not going fast I was on my old heavy hybrid with fat studded tyres with a belly full of food and earl grey.


----------



## apb (21 Feb 2013)

went for a cycle during lunch time to run a few errends. Had this lady almost left hook me. It was a really strange situation as i don't know how she didn't see me. She was obviously in the wrong lane and change her mind and wanted to turn left. She simply put her indicator on and started on her way. Even with me shouting at her she just kept going like i didn't exist.

really strange.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Feb 2013)

another quierd one here as well. going along a road which is not really full of potholes more just badly put together and so uneven that any cyclist within 2m of the curb is in danger of knocking their teeth out if they take it too fast... I was aware that I had a car coming up behind me as I approached this area, so eased up and went over it instead of going around it which I normally do if it is quiet. 

I have no idea what happened next... I can only guess but the next thing I was aware of was a really long blast on someone's horn as they overtook me and the car behind me... I don't know if the 1st car behind me was a cyclist and knew I was better off in the middle of the road litterally and was holding back to give me enough room to come out or what, and the 2nd car behind me did not understand and overtook both of us getting really upset with someone in the process? Odd.


----------



## GrasB (21 Feb 2013)

LOCO said:


> GrasB on his way to work! I assume you do not have this model with all the bodywork?
> View attachment 19392


I wish I did. It's just I've got an FTP of just over 4.5w/kg & I weigh in at a shade under 80kg.... Currently I'm 10w shy of having a rather interesting FTP.


----------



## HLaB (21 Feb 2013)

I took one of my shorter routes today, as I wanted back to see some of the track racing, the scratch race was brilliant  Nothing significant happened other than a wee bit of extra confidence on my part filtering on the fixed


----------



## 400bhp (21 Feb 2013)

GrasB said:


> I wish I did. It's just I've got an FTP of just over 4.5w/kg & I weigh in at a shade under 80kg.... Currently I'm 10w shy of having a rather interesting FTP.


 
Revert to type


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (21 Feb 2013)

Great ride home, not too cold, and only shouted at once to get on the cycle path. Great tail wind so 23mph on the flat more than makes up for the car driver !!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Feb 2013)

Very cold, very windy, average speed below 14mph, but I don't care as I broke 1,200 miles for the year, plus broke 1,000km for the month.


----------



## paulw1969 (21 Feb 2013)

Smidsy on way home tonight....nearly home.........mini roundabout and i'm going straight over in the outside lane........no traffic from right hand side so did not slow down..........and a driver pulls out from the left to turn and go in my direction i slam the anchors on as she looks to be pulling straight over into my lane....good job i was watching and i had my eye on what the cars were doing......... she sees me at the last instance and doesn't pull all the way across.........heart in mouth time for me ....and i'm shaking my head when she rolls down her window beside me and seemed genuinly apologetic...i said "i cannot read minds" and something like thanks for the apology anyway.(although it didn't come out quite that way due to a lack of breath and adrenaline being high)...no harm done but it did freak me a little.. other than that a great ride home....following wind....and less traffic due to schools being off


----------



## potsy (21 Feb 2013)

Been a decent weeks commuting, quiet, relaxed, but very cold rides in on the road and warmer, sunnier rides home on the off road route.
No incidents, a few 'nods' and 'chats' with fellow cyclists.

Might take the road bike tomorrow but the forecast -2c is putting me off slightly


----------



## musa (21 Feb 2013)

bitter is the word...bitter today
slight feel of hail


----------



## ianrauk (21 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Very cold, very windy, average speed below 14mph, but I don't care as I broke 1,200 miles for the year, plus broke 1,000km for the month.


 

Very cold in London too though not as windy.
Avg 14.9 for my 14 miles though, bit gutted as wanted the 15.

Well done on the mileages.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Very cold in London too though not as windy.
> Avg 14.9 for my 14 miles though, bit gutted as wanted the 15.
> 
> Well done on the mileages.


 
Cheers, my legs are feeling it, but it has been worth it.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (21 Feb 2013)

I noticed something interesting on yesterday's commute home - about halfway home, the regular clicking sound that I think is coming from my freewheel body completely stopped, and I didn't hear it for the rest of that commute, or the commute to work this morning . On the weekend, I had removed, cleaned, greased and reinstalled the rear hub and freewheel body, putting some high-viscosity chain oil into the freewheel body while I was at it. However, during my Monday to Wednesday commutes, and the ride to work on Thursday, the clicking sound continued. I was planning to replace the freewheel body this coming weekend, but now I'm not so sure: perhaps I should just wait and see if the clicking noise returns. Very intriguing! It's almost as if something shifted inside the ratchet-and-pawl mechanism to eliminate the source of the noise?

By the way, I found this interesting article on the various freewheel body (sometimes termed 'freehub body') designs, definitely worth a read 
http://dirt.mpora.com/news/work-freehub-body.html


----------



## rliu (21 Feb 2013)

Nearly squashed by a bus near Waterloo today. I'm sure many of your know the bus stops in front of Waterloo station facing IMAX. Was behind a bus which had pulled out to the outside of 2 other buses that were still just moving out from the stop. The bus I was behind was trying to follow those 2 other buses through the green light. I carried on through the outside cycle lane hoping to get in front of the bus to establish my position but the driver did not see me at all (this is what he said when I spoke to him at the next stop on Waterloo Bridge) and carried on pulling out trying to scrape through the green light. He pushed me right up against the kerb as a result and my shoulder was pushed against the bus with my right foot right against the kerb, squashed so that my shoes unclipped.


----------



## fossyant (22 Feb 2013)

Traffic surprisingly light today - drove in


----------



## chqshaitan (22 Feb 2013)

still bloody cold, but made a big difference by wearing a buff over my lower face. Was pedding along up a hill, gears started slipping and i thought what the hell. 

Got off the bike to find a large twig wrapped all the way around my gear cassette, didnt even know that i had gone over one!


----------



## BSRU (22 Feb 2013)

Embarrassingly managed to fall off my ice bike this morning, at very low speed and on a dry ice free road .

U-turning in the road( a manoeuvre I completed successfully many times before on this road), right winter boot toe just catches the front mudguard, the front mudguard just touches the front tyre. Unfortunately the front tyre has studs which grip the mudguard and bend it in half causing an abrupt halt whilst half way into the u-turn. Then the realisation I am a $^$%£ idiot as I go down quite slowly.
Managed to bend the stays and mudguard back so that could ride it the short distance home and change bikes.
Will attempt to coerce the mudguard back in to shape this week.
The only other damage was to my pride, thank fully no-one recorded the topple over on video, oh wait


----------



## DWiggy (22 Feb 2013)

Didn't ride home yesterday evening as my Met office weather app said heavy snow from midnight last night to 9am today and living out in the sticks it can be impossible to get back into work, its now 9am and the snow has just started wtf??? there's 20 miles I wont get back!!, can anyone recommend a good reliable weather app for the iphone as the Met office app is next to useless?


----------



## chqshaitan (22 Feb 2013)

oo damn, that sucks,with the way british weather is, its guess work at the best of times mate. I have an android phone with weatherbug on, and it can use three different sources for the information and they all differ by varying degrees.


----------



## MisterStan (22 Feb 2013)

I took the bus. Lots of people coughing and moaning about the cold. It was awful. The only bonus was that I got to finish a book i've been reading.


----------



## GrasB (22 Feb 2013)

MisterStan said:


> I took the bus. Lots of people coughing and moaning about the cold. It was awful. The only bonus was that I got to finish a book i've been reading.


Why the bus? It was great riding this morning if you were dressed nice n' warm.


----------



## MisterStan (22 Feb 2013)

GrasB said:


> Why the bus? It was great riding this morning if you were dressed nice n' warm.


My one year old has her 3rd tooth coming through. I think I probably only got 2 hours sleep max last night. She's normally very good, only seems to have trouble when she's teething, which we learned with the first two coming through together. I'm already on my 3rd coffee and not drinking decaf today.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Feb 2013)

Flat tyre when I went to get the bike out this morning, threw the ice tyres on instead and will fix it tonight. Not as windy as yesterday but still cold.


----------



## BSRU (22 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Very cold, very windy, average speed below 14mph, but I don't care as I broke 1,200 miles for the year, plus broke 1,000km for the month.


Even more impressive when you realise you've been using studded tyres for alot of your rides.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Feb 2013)

BSRU said:


> Even more impressive when you realise you've been using studded tyres for alot of your rides.


 
Over 600 miles on the studded tyres so far this year, great investment, I am sure I could have done a lot of my miles on normal tyres, but the confidence in the studs has let me continue doing the extended commute


----------



## HLaB (22 Feb 2013)

As I hinted at yesterday I changed my route today and did a hybrid of an older route and yesterday's route. I got up 5 mins earlier incase I got lost on the new roads in the transition but apart from one wrong turning I was fine and getting away that we bit earlier meant I missed most of the school runs, I did catch the end of the shift worker peak though at Fengate; thankfully I'm more confident at filtering with the fixed now and other than a spot of congestion nothing significant happened other than I enjoyed my ride


----------



## apb (22 Feb 2013)

fun commute in this morning. Had a some interesting interaction with motorist this morning. The best being turning left onto Dundas street and a VW turn right, coming from the other way, i had right of way. He did a bit of whacky races on the green light to beat round the corner, as i guess he wanted to get to the next red light up the hill as quick as possible. I start cyclying right in his path staring at at him and he had to brake hard. he was very shock. he then over took me safely going up dundas street and got to the next red light quick smart. I then breezed passed him. 

Other than that a very close pass from a very tidy BMW. who obviously didn't like me filtering to the Bike box on the red and getting infront of him going onto Lothian road. the look on his missus face as he passed was either "OMG you're going to hit that cyclist" or "I wish cyclist would just F off" which i'm sure was the sentiment in the car.

Get done by strava this morning as well. was a 9 mile ride.


----------



## 400bhp (22 Feb 2013)

MisterStan said:


> My one year old has her 3rd tooth coming through. I think I probably only got 2 hours sleep max last night. She's normally very good, only seems to have trouble when she's teething, which we learned with the first two coming through together. I'm already on my 3rd coffee and not drinking decaf today.


 
Blah, blah blah, excuses.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Feb 2013)

MisterStan said:


> My one year old has her 3rd tooth coming through. I think I probably only got 2 hours sleep max last night. She's normally very good, only seems to have trouble when she's teething, which we learned with the first two coming through together. I'm already on my 3rd coffee and not drinking decaf today.


gone are the good days when gripe water contained enough to make any child sleep well!


----------



## 400bhp (22 Feb 2013)

Was it national "Be Nice To A Cyclist Day"?

I had 3 drivers wait extremely patiently for me to enter pinch points whilst I pottered along



On the other hand, I got pished off with a couple of rlj cyclists. I did pass one and say something like "gotta be careful mate, we haven't got a steel cage around us to protect us". I was quite polite I thought.


----------



## jarlrmai (22 Feb 2013)

great ride in bit cold, but soon warmed up and even though it's a Friday felt great riding in, I suspect a tailwind even though it didn't feel that windy.


----------



## BSRU (22 Feb 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> gone are the good days when gripe water contained enough to make any child sleep well!


You mean alcohol.


----------



## idlecyclist (22 Feb 2013)

Had a right numpty over take me here, http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...=f2djuUkMFlSc5uPRnK3DdQ&cbp=12,157.61,,0,9.59

I was in the middle of the lane as I was going to turn right just after the traffic island. Mr Numpty overtakes, swerves infront of me at the island, and turns right as well.

Still, go my own back. There are lights at the bottom of the road where we had both turned into, so i got infront of him and for some reason my bike became very unresponsive and slow. (immature I know, but it made me smile).


----------



## fossyant (22 Feb 2013)

MisterStan said:


> My one year old has her 3rd tooth coming through. I think I probably only got 2 hours sleep max last night.


 
Commiserations. Similar situation here being without sleep - been on the settee most of this week so my wife gets a good nights sleep ! I think I've had about the last 7 out of 8 nights on the setee !


----------



## fossyant (22 Feb 2013)

400bhp said:


> whilst I pottered along
> .


 
What ? Pottering along ! 
You ?


----------



## BSRU (22 Feb 2013)

idlecyclist said:


> for some reason my bike became very unresponsive and slow. (immature I know, but it made me smile).


It one of life's great mysteries


----------



## potsy (22 Feb 2013)

Blimey it was cold this morning at 6.30  -2c according to my ever reliable phone app.
Nice ride home at 12pm, though it hadn't warmed up hardly at all, a few patient drivers and just one who changed lanes without looking, he got the 'stare' but left it at that.

Legs tired now after a 100 mile week


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Feb 2013)

BSRU said:


> You mean alcohol.


yep - that will be the stuff!
mine came in the form of whisky from an alcoholic father who also did drugs... probably explains alot about me!
but I also brought up my brother & sister (17 years between us) and gripe water with alcohol worked wonders at night


----------



## BSRU (22 Feb 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> yep - that will be the stuff!
> mine came in the form of whisky from an alcoholic father who also did drugs... probably explains alot about me!
> but I also brought up my brother & sister (17 years between us) and gripe water with alcohol worked wonders at night


If wiki is to believed the original gripe water was 3.6% alcohol.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Feb 2013)

BSRU said:


> If wiki is to believed the original gripe water was 3.6% alcohol.


possibly - could explain a lot about my sister as well. she used to love the stuff, but she was known for drinking anything she could get her hands on, including on one occasion some wart remover (complained it did not taste very good) which had been on the top shelf out of my reach!) - admitted in to hospital for 2 days observation, but it seems we bribed her to drink enough other fluid to wash most of it out of her system.


----------



## HLaB (22 Feb 2013)

Just a short PM commute for me so I could get back to watch a bit of the track champs; nothing significant to report except the day's are drawing out


----------



## Glenn (22 Feb 2013)

Short ride to the station but a long walk home, some toerag stole my bike while I was at work.


----------



## Andrew_P (22 Feb 2013)

cold and a hard afternoon commute in to a bitter wind. cannot wait for the return of south westerly.


----------



## Andrew_P (22 Feb 2013)

Glenn said:


> Short ride to the station but a long walk home, some toerag stole my bike while I was at work.


bastards


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Feb 2013)

Glenn said:


> Short ride to the station but a long walk home, some toerag stole my bike while I was at work.


sympathies


----------



## fossyant (22 Feb 2013)

Oh no.


----------



## HLaB (22 Feb 2013)

Glenn said:


> Short ride to the station but a long walk home, some toerag stole my bike while I was at work.


Bummer, I hope the scrote wacks their nuts on the tube or something.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Feb 2013)

Glenn said:


> Short ride to the station but a long walk home, some toerag stole my bike while I was at work.


 
Gutted for you


----------



## 400bhp (22 Feb 2013)

fossyant said:


> What ? Pottering along !
> You ?


 
Recovery ride


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (23 Feb 2013)

Well 2 weeks off for me now. Yesterday was tough, windy and damn cold but a good safe ride.


----------



## Svendo (23 Feb 2013)

Riding into Rochdale today (for work, so this is a commute) at 7.30am, light traffic, lack of the southerly wind that'd been in my face all week. Come to the Albert Royds Street RAB, slow down to a reasonable speed (will check actual speed on Garmin later- now done, was 23 mph) no cars at all about. pick my usual line in the left hand wheel rut.

Turns out it was a unreasonable speed after all as back wheel slides out and I go down. Don't know if it was a bit icy or just greasy. Bounce back up, wheel along to side. Didn't feel too bad. some rips in clothes and overshoes, (all patchable). More scrapes on pedals shifter and derraileur, but after straightening the handlebars and shifter was able to ride into work, and still not be late. Checked bike more carefully, some chips in the laquer on the top tube, a graze on the already heavily scarred right hip, and opn the right knee. Bit sore in my right wrist.

Mostly annoyed, and mostly that things like my Altura Night Vision Double Gloves now have a hole in the palm. But then that's why you wear protective equipment.

So it'll be a needle and thread in front of the telly night tonight!


----------



## MisterStan (25 Feb 2013)

Uneventful run in to work. The Busway is clear of water at last. Loads of debris though.
Oh and I rolled over 1000 miles for the year to date!


----------



## fossyant (25 Feb 2013)

Chilly, but overdressed today, having got cold last Wednesday when the temperatures dropped. Rather toasy, but glad for it as traffic was pretty bad = slow !


----------



## BSRU (25 Feb 2013)

Had a cyclist who could not make up their mind if they were a "salmon cyclist" or a "pavement cyclist" who decide they wanted a road race.
No idea why as it was no contest and his bike sounded like it would fall apart at any moment.


----------



## Andrew_P (25 Feb 2013)

Tailwind all the way, really do not like this N-NE wind cannot remember the last time it was around for this long looks like it is here all week.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Feb 2013)

Heading south, lovely riding, unfortunately my commute to work is north, totally different story, though was warmer than the weekend. Had one car decide not to stop and give way at a roundabout, despite other cars already having stopped for me, luckily I saw he was not slowing down early enough and managed to avoid him, I ended up on the grassed island and he went on his way as if I wasn't there.


----------



## BSRU (25 Feb 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Oh and I rolled over 1000 miles for the year to date!


Did the same myself this morning


----------



## HLaB (25 Feb 2013)

Decided to change my route again and take a more continous rural route but to do so I'd have to navigate a busier Parkway rbt; despite my concern though there was nothing to report. I was intendinng to be just below 14 miles but diverted to avoid congestion and crap cycle lanes and ended up doing over that; something like this.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Feb 2013)

No thanks to the motorcycle chump who decided to deliberately close pass me in the bus lane on the A21. Frightened the life out of me. Good thing I couldn't catch up with you at the lights other wise you would have had to pick you and your bike off the floor. Tosser. 

And c'mon already weather. Why the wet roads today? Please give it up and keep it dry for a while. A very nice clean bike is now not so clean. I really don't mind the cold... but wet roads... no thanks.


----------



## HLaB (25 Feb 2013)

BSRU said:


> Did the same myself this morning


Long way off for me; I'm at less than 700 commuting/transport miles; I've done more than 1400 leisure miles; I think the balance is right


----------



## mangid (25 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> No thanks to the motorcycle chump who decided to deliberately close pass me in the bus lane on the A21. Frightened the life out of me. Good thing I couldn't catch up with you at the lights other wise you would have had to pick you and your bike off the floor. Tosser.
> 
> And c'mon already weather. Why the wet roads today? Please give it up and keep it dry for a while. A very nice clean bike is now not so clean. I really don't mind the cold... but wet roads... no thanks.


 
Yep, what is going on, missed out the busway this morning, so bike only muddy, now halfway clean, drive train @ lunch, quite satisfying in many ways


----------



## BSRU (25 Feb 2013)

HLaB said:


> Long way off for me; I'm at less than 700 commuting/transport miles; I've done more than 1400 leisure miles; I think the balance is right


I only wish I could do some leisure miles, only did 104 leisure kilometres all last year


----------



## Matthew_T (25 Feb 2013)

No commute today. Didnt feel up to going in for just one hour.


----------



## fossyant (25 Feb 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> No commute today. Didnt feel up to going in for just one hour.


 
Slacker !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Feb 2013)

HLaB said:


> Long way off for me; I'm at less than 700 commuting/transport miles; I've done more than 1400 leisure miles; I think the balance is right


 
I'm the other way around, I also broke 1,000 commuter miles this morning, but have only done just under 300 leisure miles. Your leisure miles are more than my total!


----------



## mark st1 (25 Feb 2013)

Back to work today and couldnt find my skull cap swmbo will be punished later as it was blooming cold


----------



## GrasB (25 Feb 2013)

Some light scr banter
Roadie:  You're evil!
Me: . Hu? Like... how?
Roadie: I thought I'd managed to pace you for once. No, you're just taking it easy... yer, git 
Me: Oh, right. I can put the hammer down if you want.
Roadie: Na, I'll take this as a victory.
Me: Okay, see ya. (puts the hammer down anyway)
Roadie: Yer, b****d!


----------



## hennbell (25 Feb 2013)

Happened a couple weeks ago but lesson learned about choosing the bike to fit the conditions.


----------



## Sandra6 (25 Feb 2013)

I learned two things on the commute today; firstly, if following a cyclist across a RAB normal rules do not apply and you may drive directly across the middle of the RAB to overtake them. Secondly, when a cyclist puts their arm out as they approach a turn it is a clear instruction to the car behind to over take.


----------



## Kins (25 Feb 2013)

Had a frame and forks tied across my shoulders on my rucksack as I rode to work this morning. Some bloke slowed down and called me something rude as he drove past.

As I got to the village, he was parked outside the bank using the cash point, so I asked him what his problem was? He said I might have scratched his car with the forks as he drove past. I said don't be a tw!!, Try going past at a safe distance when you see a cyclist and you will be well away from any danger of a scrape.

Shambles.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Feb 2013)

2 KOMs and a broken spoke tonight, I need to lose some more weight before I start thrashing it up hill. Other than that a non eventful commute home.


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (25 Feb 2013)

As I was pushing my bike up Fernhill the town bus went past on it's way to do the school run. The driver stopped and gave me a free lift to the end of my road. I like the bus drivers round here; they're pretty decent people.

Apart from that it was a bog standard commute today.


----------



## Glow worm (25 Feb 2013)

hennbell said:


> Happened a couple weeks ago but lesson learned about choosing the bike to fit the conditions.




Blimey - that's the last time I moan about the cold hereabouts!

Nice ride in with strong tailwind. Managed it in 36 minutes (9.8 miles) which is practically supersonic for a sloth like me! Just the one tosser - a taxi driver in Cambridge deciding I didn't exist as he turned right from a side road right into my path almost taking me out.

Wore far too many layers as had been working in a cold house all morning and set off freezing - was boiled alive by the time I made it to work. Shouting at idiot lardy Cambridge taxi morons helps warm you up though I guess!


----------



## ianrauk (25 Feb 2013)

I wonder if the fixie rider who rlj'ed past me on the A21 was happy that I blasted past him at a rate of knots up Bromley Hill? Methinks not.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (25 Feb 2013)

Wet! Glorious, glorious wet!  It's been very dry in Melbourne this Summer, almost like a mini-drought, with well below average rainfall, but yesterday at about 8:15pm it poured heavily for over 30 minutes, dropping about 20mm, and rained on me during my commute to work just now. I enjoyed every minute of it .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Feb 2013)

[QUOTE 2333596, member: 1314"]I did that game today which Origamist and Gaz used to do. Count how many cyclists they could overtake in 10 seconds or something.

The thing was to "cheat" by joining the outside of a commuting peloton stopped at reds, but not stopping, rolling slightly, predicting the lights and then blasting past a whole crowd of them. I think the record is 20 odd cyclists overtaken.

I managed 15 today inbetween Kennington and Stockwell. Except quite a lot of them - about 7 - got the umbrage and then shot past me a few seconds later at top speed. The rotters.[/quote]

Tow path cricket is another one you can play - or a variation of.

You get 4 runs for every cyclist you over take, 1 run for every dog you overtake, 1 for every pedestrian you overtake and 6 for a car. (original game is a 6 for going passed a moving boat - hence tow path cricket)

You are out when you get overtaken by a cyclist. You only get one innings.


----------



## MisterStan (25 Feb 2013)

Cold with a headwind.


----------



## avsd (25 Feb 2013)

Bright and sunny commute home. Gentle tail wind and 6 degrees Celsius. A great day to be cycling


----------



## Black Country Ste (25 Feb 2013)

Out in the van this afternoon, driving up Lee Bank Middleway. It's a dual carriageway, three lanes each way and there was a cyclist (probably commuting; on topic... ha ) hugging the kerb. Neither I or the car in front had any problem changing lanes to pass him properly. I was watching in my door mirror the BMW following me; he didn't even change course and gave the poor bloke about a foot of space at 35-40mph.

That's bad enough on its own but the cyclist was dangerously close to the kerb. A gust of wind and he's over the bars, or his pedal catches and he goes FSM-knows-where. The Brain Made of Wensleydale driver turned off behind me at the lights, which was a shame as I was ready to give the bastard a piece of my mind.


----------



## HLaB (25 Feb 2013)

A pretty uneventful ride home for me tonight


----------



## ianrauk (25 Feb 2013)

HLaB said:


> A pretty uneventful ride home for me tonight


 

Sometimes that is a very good thing


----------



## wiggydiggy (25 Feb 2013)

Changing tyres at home after todays commute and when inflating the tube again I managed to make it blow up! Made me jump lol


----------



## boybiker (25 Feb 2013)

why o why do idiots in diesel cars decide to go past you and deliberately drop a gear leaving you in a big black cloud of fumes ,


----------



## Hip Priest (25 Feb 2013)

boybiker said:


> why o why do idiots in diesel cars decide to go past you and deliberately drop a gear leaving you in a big black cloud of fumes ,


 
I used to know a bloke who boasted of doing this to cyclists. In his case, the reason was that he was a massive flute.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (25 Feb 2013)

On my commute home tonight I must have inadvertantly put my cloak of invisibility on instead of my glow in the dark, orange jacket. I collided with a pedestrian that walked out from the front of a bus into my path, I hit her and just managed to stay upright by glancing off a car. The guy in the car was not impressed but was ok when I explained the situation. Then about 2 miles away from there, a woman pushing a pram just casually walks in the road into my path, luckily I missed her this time.


----------



## potsy (26 Feb 2013)

I got told to eff-off by an old bloke stood on the pavement on the way in tonight.
I gave him a  and he shouted 'put your helmet on'  

You do see some strange folk during the hours of darkness


----------



## fossyant (26 Feb 2013)

Overdressed again, pouring in sweat last "phew" miles  . Non eventful, good run in.


----------



## BSRU (26 Feb 2013)

Overcast, murky and some light drizzle but a nice 40km ride in, temperature about 3 which is a very pleasant temperature to ride a bike(in winter gear).


----------



## MisterStan (26 Feb 2013)

A miserable grey morning. Nothing happened. How dull.


----------



## GrasB (26 Feb 2013)

Noting much to report except I got chased by a dog... Vmax? 43.1mph according to the trip computer... now where's that velodrome?!


----------



## subaqua (26 Feb 2013)

drizzle and grey.

last night however , kudos to the guy who had his foot in a support up to the knee and was riding along the Mile End road towards bow from whitechapel. I know i ride when i am ill but that takes it to the next level


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Feb 2013)

Today's commuter checklist:

Cold - Yes
Wet - Yes
Windy - Yes
Headwind - Yes
Run in with idiot bus driver - Yes
Brakes crap in the wet - Yes
Glasses misted up due to the rain - Yes
Will it take all day to dry kit out for return leg - Yes
Rather have driven to work - NO


----------



## HLaB (26 Feb 2013)

It was light grey and drizzle this morning, it had beeb heavier but I decided to spend an extra 5 mins in my kip  To brightening things I decided to take a differnrent route. For anybody who knows Peterborough, as you would expect, heading north towards Bretton there is some traffic but the main flow is the otherway (city bound) there is then very little traffic to Marholm and then no traffic to Werrington ast the road is closed (footbridge only) and only when you get to Werrington and head to back into the city do you hit traffic and you by pass it down the busway and the Fullbridge Road cycle lanes.


----------



## Davywalnuts (26 Feb 2013)

Passed the aftermath of two separate car incidents this morning. I always note the correlation between the weather changing, as in this morning, overcast and drizzly and the amount of broken vehicle glass on the roads or vehicle incidents. 

I think it would be good if a full road clean up of all particles was done each time and charged to the main fault bearer of said incident, rather than just swept to the side of the road.


----------



## inkd (26 Feb 2013)

Today was my first encounter with a headwind, I did`nt realise how much harder it was! Had to dig deep.


----------



## MisterStan (26 Feb 2013)

Dark & drizzly. Bagged a good few scalps tonight, one of whom decided to sit on my wheel and get a tow. Put the hammer down and dropped him; well I had no help with the headwind, why should he? 
Commute ruined by a close pass half a mile from home.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (26 Feb 2013)

Head wind tonight, proper hard work. Very busy in Manchester, glad I was on my bike and not driving.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Feb 2013)

Hardly any wind in Saarf East Lahndaan......made for a nice quick commute home. A little bit of scr helped. Fast chap on a BMC, yegods man I have never heard such clanky gears as yours. CLANK! they went when he changed gear. CLANK! Made me wince.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Feb 2013)

Quiet ride home, very winding when turning North. Had to make an emergency stop at Halfords to get some brake pad cartridges, absolute pile of shoot, but will have to do until I get to the LBS on Saturday to get a decent set. Also need to get the rear brake cable changed as it is splitting, hopefully will be okay for a couple of days, otherwise will do what I did tonight, take it slow and use just the front brake.


----------



## lozcs (26 Feb 2013)

propper brown trouser moment...

One mile into this commute home leaving Birmingham and crossing the McDonalds crossroads on the Bristol Road, High Viz (don't normally wear it but other coat in the wash) and Cree t6 on full. Car pulls out turning right at me whilst doing 25mph - locked back brake a little screamed and jumped out of the seat ready to launch myself onto the bonnet as car stops just before it was about to T-Bone me.. that would have really hurt....

I think it may have got the adrenalin pumping as managed a PB for the rest of the journey! 19.6mph (with autopause on) which I'm pretty pleased about!

Oh and not in A&E which I'm even more pleased about!


----------



## HLaB (26 Feb 2013)

A short uneventful commute (2.4miles) for me tonight I wanted home for another ride  Forgot to reset the gps fro this mornings indirect commute. If I get to bed I think I'll do similar tomorrow but maybe check out the signed route from Werrington.


----------



## Matthew_T (26 Feb 2013)

Morning commute was quick (compared to the usual one). Managed to get to college a full 10 mins earlier than normal.

Evening commute was tiring as I had a bit of a headwind. I was also very tired from the day so wasnt pushing much.
Had a silly ninja cyclist on the shared use path. I was only able to see him due to my light shining on his reflective pedals. As I passed, I said "You really need some lights" and I think he said "F*** off" (wasnt bothered though). He was cycling along a section which was totally unlit and had plenty of bends in it so I have no idea how he was seeing where he was going.
Passed another cyclist who had a funny horn on his bike (cracked me up).
And just as I was approaching home, I heard a siren from behind. Shoulder checked, prepared to slow down. And then an ambulance passes me at about 80mph on a 40mph road. Gave me plenty of space but someone must have been seriously in trouble if they were going that fast.

Had a nice sausage pasta thing waiting for me at home though. Very tired from the long day!


----------



## Black Country Ste (27 Feb 2013)

Blown home by the north easterly wind.


----------



## subaqua (27 Feb 2013)

nice ride home, but was dismayed by the antics of a police van at the ASL on Leytonstone high road. revving engine and creeping forward isn't what you would expect . Roadsafe will love investigating that.


----------



## MisterStan (27 Feb 2013)

Bagged a 6th place on a Strava segment this morning!


----------



## BSRU (27 Feb 2013)

Roads nice and greasy again this morning especially one short drag covered in a fine layer of fresh mud.


----------



## fossyant (27 Feb 2013)

Nice and sunny this morning. Went for a Strava KOM and got second - really going to need gears to knock the top spot off (bit of an arch enemy with a few on here). Maxed speed out at about 28.5 mph on the flat (about 140 rpm) , with an average of 27.5. The KOM has just over 30 average, and that ain't happening with 46 x 16 fixed, unless I get a howling tail wind. I had the local fire engine on standby !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Feb 2013)

Another hassle free ride this morning, though still bloody windy


----------



## ianrauk (27 Feb 2013)

Nice and sunny Fossy... get you and yer nice weather.

Gray, cold and damp this morning. Bit of drizzle and traffic was a nightmare.

So... the conversation goes like this.

"Good Morning Madam"
"Good Morning"
"How are you today?"
"I'm fine thank you"
"That's good. Now, do you know where the indicator shift is in your car?"
"Yes I do, It's here"
"OK, Do you know how to use it?"
"What do you mean?"
"Well, you pulled over and stopped without indicating"
"Did I?"
"You did and I was right behind you"
"Sorry, I will remember for next time"
"That's good of you"
_*cycles off shaking head*_


----------



## fossyant (27 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Nice and sunny Fossy... get you and yer nice weather.
> 
> Gray, cold and damp this morning.


 
  For once. Been very dull last few days. Have a feeling I will melt later.


----------



## Andrew_P (27 Feb 2013)

Forgot my car keys for the car @ work yesterday morning and needed to be somewhere by 10.15am, so having hammered it on the ride in, I was wet and cold as I stood trying to figure out what to do and made a couple of phone calls I then got on my bike and rode home in to a wet and cold headwind. Near the end of my commute had the my nearest miss of a left hook, partly my fault for keeping the hammer down but they defintely didn't indicate until they were right on top of a left turn that is just a fire station. 

The only impressive thing was my braking and broadsiding the bike inline with his turn and luckily him stopping the turn in time for me to straghten it up and carry on all on reaction zero thought went in to it. 99.99% of the time I wouldn't have been there or done it I am putting it down to being tired, cold and starving. Near on 30 miles on just a cup of tea!

Made my 10.15am appointment at 10.25am having driven to it from home.

One of the reasons I had hammered it was I was overtaken by a decent rider on a nice Cervelo bike, which I didn't mind but he didn't pull away and I had the draft I would have stayed in the draft but for a really powerful strobe light, which was making me feel quite funny, what with the rain reflecting it as well so I had to either stop or get past... I think stobes should be against the law!!


----------



## HLaB (27 Feb 2013)

It was a bit grey and damp again for the route this morning but I brightened it up again by going a new route (something like this). There's nothing specific to report other than the school run drivers in that area seem to be more considerate maybe due to the high numbers of kids on bikes 
Oh and I ticked over 50k recorded miles (since Sep 06)


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (27 Feb 2013)

Cold and dry this week just a head wind in everyday so far, but it's made for a quick return journey on an evening, I really need to sort out a new wheelset though!


----------



## jarlrmai (27 Feb 2013)

Close overtake by a gent in a range rover, pull up at the lights, politely ask for a little more room, get told I should be in the cycle path (there is no cycle path) there was a mile and a half back..., cue window going back up.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Feb 2013)

jarlrmai said:


> Close overtake by a gent in a range rover, pull up at the lights, politely ask for a little more room, get told I should be in the cycle path (there is no cycle path) there was a mile and a half back..., cue window going back up.


cue next lines - "only if you introduce your 4x4 to some mud" or "only if you take your 4x4 to off road..."


----------



## HLaB (27 Feb 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> cue next lines - "only if you introduce your 4x4 to some mud" or "only if you take your 4x4 to off road..."


 Don't be silly, everybody knows 4x4's cant get dirty now if he said 'get on the motorway'


----------



## gaz (27 Feb 2013)

Left my water bottle in the garden! Kept reaching down for it when i stopped


----------



## Andrew_P (27 Feb 2013)

gaz said:


> Left my water bottle in the garden! Kept reaching down for it when i stopped


 Strange factoid, for 12000 miles of commuting I have carried a bottle of lemon flavoured water and I have only ever taken a sip twice! I only take it to drink during the day and refill at work.


----------



## gaz (27 Feb 2013)

LOCO said:


> Strange factoid, for 12000 miles of commuting I have carried a bottle of lemon flavoured water and I have only ever taken a sip twice! I only take it to drink during the day and refill at work.


I don't know how you do it. I regularly take a sip of my bottle whilst commuting.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Feb 2013)

gaz said:


> I don't know how you do it. I regularly take a sip of my bottle whilst commuting.


 
Same here, though not so much in the winter.


----------



## Andrew_P (27 Feb 2013)

gaz said:


> I don't know how you do it. I regularly take a sip of my bottle whilst commuting.


Probably due to me being to puffed out to swallow! Well defntely when I started out.

I lost 3lbs yesterday on my back to back commute, mainly fluids I would guess, maybe I should start drinking


----------



## apb (27 Feb 2013)

Got F'd over by strava again today. Got into the office, pressed the finished button and it told me i hadn't yet moved. Resume or Discard.

that's 10 miles strava owes me!

Almost got taken out by an old volvo. lots of traffic guy just wasn't paying attention. i was cycling here. He was coming from the left and wasn't giving way. I think i got his heart started with a bit of an "OI!!!" and bit of a swerve. dick.

p.s. lovely morning otherwise


----------



## Matthew_T (27 Feb 2013)

gaz said:


> I don't know how you do it. I regularly take a sip of my bottle whilst commuting.


I have about 400ml of water for every 20 miles. However, I can last longer on smaller amounts.


----------



## DWiggy (27 Feb 2013)

Damn Strava, a segment I have been working on a segment on my commute and *was* in second position with only 2 second's off pole but it has been blitzed by some dude by 19 seconds? http://app.strava.com/activities/42340908#710644182 Dammmmmmmmmmmn you!!!!!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Feb 2013)

Going by today's commute: I am an alien... Spotting a touch of sunshine I wore my shorts.
Seems this might not be the right thing to be doing at the end of February. Was plenty warm enough (if not a touch too warm on the top half) but the looks I was given even from other cyclists made me feel like I'm odd/an alien... don't think the scar was that visible nbut perhaps I'm wrong. Will be back in tights though this evening for tonight's commute to college...


----------



## Kins (27 Feb 2013)

Nice and sunny here to, but the wind is biting. Got stuck in a head wind on commute back home and the back of my throat was an icicle by the time I got home.

Just off for a ride in a few, I think my face mask is in order.


----------



## Black Country Ste (27 Feb 2013)

Almost taken off by a minicab driver cutting me up in front of an oncoming bus and a pinch point when he shouldn't have followed me across the Belgrave bus crossing to begin with. That's one for Licensing.


----------



## GrasB (27 Feb 2013)

Bad ride home.

Came across what looked like a cyclist down in Histon at the end of flyover next to the roundabout. Ambulance & another vehicle present. Just couldn't get into the grove after that. Whoever you are GWS!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Feb 2013)

Another peaceful ride home, improved a KOM that then knackered me out for the remaining journey


----------



## Nearly there (27 Feb 2013)

I found the only bit of Ice or miles today and took a tumble cuts and bruises bikes fine


----------



## mark st1 (27 Feb 2013)

with a tail wind = Heaven.


----------



## HLaB (27 Feb 2013)

The sun came out just before noon and the skies cleared meaning it didn't get dark till late so I extended my pm commute
in to the rural hinterland, forgot to start the gps for 2.3miles though making it a delightful 15.3miles


----------



## MisterStan (27 Feb 2013)

Beautiful sunset over the lakes by the Busway, no need for lights until I got to St Ives. Seemed like more cyclists out tonight, plenty of scalps claimed and I caned a couple of roadies too, me with my one pannier!


----------



## Graham Simmons (27 Feb 2013)

Got this clip from tonight's commute, including snazzy Garmin-based graphics and some explanations of the way I use the road which I'm hoping will help out some of the newer cyclists who will be taking the handlebars in the coming spring!



I also like to believe it also shows a lighter, more amicable side to the helmet camera cyclist which is perhaps not often portrayed due to the selection bias of our videos as a group (that is to say, the boring stuff doesn't make the channel!)


----------



## jarlrmai (27 Feb 2013)

David Gibson said:


> Damn Strava, a segment I have been working on a segment on my commute and *was* in second position with only 2 second's off pole but it has been blitzed by some dude by 19 seconds? http://app.strava.com/activities/42340908#710644182 Dammmmmmmmmmmn you!!!!!


 
I had a Category E/1 race run a few segments on my commute with a sprint finish on one of my segments, some racer strava'd it.


----------



## Graham Simmons (27 Feb 2013)

David Gibson said:


> Damn Strava, a segment I have been working on a segment on my commute and *was* in second position with only 2 second's off pole but it has been blitzed by some dude by 19 seconds? http://app.strava.com/activities/42340908#710644182 Dammmmmmmmmmmn you!!!!!


Check out his full ride - this is a case of leaving your Garmin running when you finish a race and forgetting to crop your ride if you ask me! 0 watts on the power meter, a heart rate not much over my 60kg body's resting rate and with a bunch of other riders doing laps around the same course? An open and shut case!


----------



## jarlrmai (27 Feb 2013)

Ha on my segment, my top speed for the segment is 23 MPH the leader rides/rode for Rapha Condor Sharp and his speed is 31.7 MPH and was set during the Eddie Soens Memorial race.


----------



## boydj (27 Feb 2013)

Foggy this morning, sunny afternoon made even sunnier by a potty-mouthed lady driving instructor. Going though a busy junction, learner a couple of cars in front was in right-hand lane of two going into three and wanted to be in the left-hand filter lane. The traffic very politely let the young lad get across the two lanes. When I cycled past the car as it slowed down at the lights, I shook my head because the instructor had clearly put her pupil in a very poor position. We ended up at the front of our respective lanes and she got the lad to wind his window down so she could ask why I had been shaking my head. 

She obviously knew she had screwed up and was not happy. The embarrassed pupil was advised to find another instructor.


----------



## HLaB (27 Feb 2013)

jarlrmai said:


> Ha on my segment, my top speed for the segment is 23 MPH the leader rides/rode for Rapha Condor Sharp and his speed is 31.7 MPH and was set during the Eddie Soens Memorial race.


Doubt I'll ever catch these guys


----------



## jarlrmai (27 Feb 2013)

Holy crap


----------



## potsy (28 Feb 2013)

It's going to be a lovely day out there, unfortunately for me I'm on nights this week so won't get the benefit.

A very cold start to the morning, not helped by me wearing out my Winter Cruiser tights and having to wear my Summer ones instead 
All the cars in the car park were frozen over, I just sailed straight out on my 25c shod road bike whilst they were all scraping


----------



## fossyant (28 Feb 2013)

Very nice ride in. Off into the smoke later for a meeting, then should be back home again in the light. Lost another RSP Astrum last night, that's two in a month (and rechargeable batteries). They are mounted on the rear of the panniers, and I think the road shock is snapping the clip off the back of the lamp. I won't be buying any more. Back to the old trusty Mars 4.0 that I've had over 4 years.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (28 Feb 2013)

Graham Simmons said:


> Got this clip from tonight's commute, including snazzy Garmin-based graphics and some explanations of the way I use the road which I'm hoping will help out some of the newer cyclists who will be taking the handlebars in the coming spring!
> 
> 
> 
> I also like to believe it also shows a lighter, more amicable side to the helmet camera cyclist which is perhaps not often portrayed due to the selection bias of our videos as a group (that is to say, the boring stuff doesn't make the channel!)




I love those graphics. How did you get them onto the video?


----------



## chqshaitan (28 Feb 2013)

was bloody cold this morning. I was hoping after the last few days starting to warm up, things were on the up.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (28 Feb 2013)

Followed a lad on a BSO for about half the ride, he jumped every set of lights by either charging through the junctions or hopping onto the pavements. I still made far easier and far safer progress than he did. No need!


----------



## chqshaitan (28 Feb 2013)

was bloody cold this morning. I was hoping after the last few days starting to warm up, things were on the up.


----------



## Graham Simmons (28 Feb 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I love those graphics. How did you get them onto the video?


 A program called Dashware! You plug in your video file and an activity from a garmin or smartphone gps and can use built in or custom made gauges - some cameras also have gps features. It costs a little bit, though if you look around it can be available from certain _places_!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (28 Feb 2013)

Graham Simmons said:


> A program called Dashware! You plug in your video file and an activity from a garmin or smartphone gps and can use built in or custom made gauges - some cameras also have gps features. It costs a little bit, though if you look around it can be available from certain _places_!


 
It looks brilliant!


----------



## BSRU (28 Feb 2013)

Had a BMW driver decide to ignore the "No Entry" signs on a bus gate because they were in a rush to get to the station, saved themselves about a minute at most. In his rush to the station he decides to squeeze past and not the best location.
While waiting in a queue of traffic the female passenger decides to jump out without a care in the world.
Once the female is gone the driver seems intent on confrontation with me for some reason, no idea why but I just ignored the fool.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Feb 2013)

Another quiet ride in. Ice was on the flat roof this morning so switched back to ice tyres - not as easy as normal as I only have one back wheel at the minute. The ride was cold but sunny.


----------



## jamin100 (28 Feb 2013)

lovely ride in this morning. Best ride of 2013 to date. Sunny, not too cold but cold enough that I didn't get to work dripping as much as usual. Managed to get back into the 10 mile 40 minute bracket as well which is something I haven't seen since probably october time. For a change I'm actually looking forward to the ride home.


----------



## HLaB (28 Feb 2013)

A beautiful crisp clear morning, its just a pity I woke up to a slow p'ture. Thankfully, it didn't get worse for circa 14.3 miles and I was glad of the slightly lower psi on the white in places rural back road and Ferry Meadows. Knowing it could fail I cut through Bridge Street; mistake; the works or Slabs on Bridge Street completely p'tured the tube. I cut back to the smoother road but the damage was done making the last 0.7 miles loud and slow  Apart from the slow, then fast p'ture making it harder work than it should have been on the fixie it was probably the most perfect commuting conditions so far this year, making it an enjoyable 15 miles.


----------



## Arjimlad (28 Feb 2013)

Audi A6 RO10 LHG too busy fiddling with his stereo to hold back in a pinch point or pass me safely... got a shout as he passed inches from my bars.

If I'd noticed catching him up, I would have politely asked for more space next time.

Nobber in a Passat Estate, texting away whilst negotiating M5/A38 junction with four lanes of traffic, me on the bike etc.

Riding north into the wind for 7 miles then south with the wind behind me for 7 miles  - it's only 5 miles to work but that's WAY too short a ride !


----------



## DWiggy (28 Feb 2013)

Graham Simmons said:


> Check out his full ride - this is a case of leaving your Garmin running when you finish a race and forgetting to crop your ride if you ask me! 0 watts on the power meter, a heart rate not much over my 60kg body's resting rate and with a bunch of other riders doing laps around the same course? An open and shut case!


It does look like he hasn't cropped his ride after the cylopark...really wish he would as its a segment I have been really working hard on and its unlikely Ill get near it... don't really want to report it  Either that or he is a Pro


----------



## Twilkes (28 Feb 2013)

It’s been an almost perfect week for commuting in the west of Scotland, which is why it’s a bummer that I have to drive as I’m still in a wrist cast. In fact, I’m starting to think that the wrist cast may have directly caused the good weather.
So, based on that, I’m willing to have other limbs broken in order to continue the sunshine – £1k for the other wrist, or £5k per leg. Imagine how wonderful the summer would be if you all clubbed together, financially and physically.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Feb 2013)

Twilkes said:


> It’s been an almost perfect week for commuting in the west of Scotland, which is why it’s a bummer that I have to drive as I’m still in a wrist cast. In fact, I’m starting to think that the wrist cast may have directly caused the good weather.
> So, based on that, I’m willing to have other limbs broken in order to continue the sunshine – £1k for the other wrist, or £5k per leg. Imagine how wonderful the summer would be if you all clubbed together, financially and physically.


are you guarenteeing the weather for the rest of the country? sunshine only started here late yesterday afternoon....


----------



## Twilkes (28 Feb 2013)

Money first, then the hammer, THEN we'll talk about the weather. B-)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Feb 2013)

Twilkes said:


> Money first, then the hammer, THEN we'll talk about the weather. B-)


but I need some indication of your commitment to this contract before £££. your current demostration shows less than 20-25% sucess rate on sunshine for a week starting on Monday in these parts. so I reckon what we really need is a demo of more extended length (say all of Spring) to qualify commitment to the cause. what do you say?


----------



## Twilkes (28 Feb 2013)

A tenner for a pinky and we'll reconvene at the end of March - deal?


----------



## MisterStan (28 Feb 2013)

Twilkes said:


> A tenner for a pinky and we'll reconvene at the end of March - deal?


Can I remove it if I pay?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Feb 2013)

Twilkes said:


> A tenner for a pinky and we'll reconvene at the end of March - deal?


March sees me in Central Scotland for 2 weeks... just have rig the train time table to get from one side of Rannoch Moor to the other and ....


----------



## donnydave (28 Feb 2013)

first ride in 2 weeks due to being ill, can;t believe how much my fitness has dropped off but it was still nice as it was sunny and fairly calm


----------



## Twilkes (28 Feb 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Can I remove it if I pay?


 
Yes, but it has to be removed by riding over it with a bare rim of my choice, and I get to keep the rim.

[ToSelf]This is turning out to be a pretty sweet deal...[\ToSelf]


----------



## jarlrmai (28 Feb 2013)

Fitted my new saddle, 30 miles on it my calves and hamstrings are sore, too high?


----------



## MisterStan (28 Feb 2013)

jarlrmai said:


> Fitted my new saddle, 30 miles on it my calves and hamstrings are sore, too high?


Just saddle? Not seat post? Could be a little too far back or forward....


----------



## jarlrmai (28 Feb 2013)

yeah but I removed and cleaned up the seatpost at the same time, so it could be height but I'm pretty sure I got it back to the same height.


----------



## The Horse's Mouth (28 Feb 2013)

Finally lost it this morning with another cyclist. My favoutite junction Cable Street & Cannon St Rd http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=e1&...oid=sT8TesV9LuyzPN7m15NY9g&cbp=12,265.78,,0,0
Going along CS3 stopped at lights. Waiting for green at stop. Now traffic was going across in front of me so nowhere to go. Cyclist goes passed me and then stops at the junction literally 5 yrds in front of me. Lights go green and within 10 yds I have to overtake him but cant because of oncoming traffic. Eventually get to overtake and once along side give him both barrels.

Why oh why oh why do people do this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BSRU (28 Feb 2013)

jarlrmai said:


> yeah but I removed and cleaned up the seatpost at the same time, so it could be height but I'm pretty sure I got it back to the same height.


I use electrical tape to mark the seat post height if I need to remove it as it can be such a faff trying to get it perfect again.


----------



## jarlrmai (28 Feb 2013)

Yeah I did that then I got on and it was too high, because the new saddle is higher off the bracket.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Feb 2013)

This mornings commute was the first this year I hadn't had to use any lights.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Feb 2013)

jarlrmai said:


> yeah but I removed and cleaned up the seatpost at the same time, so it could be height but I'm pretty sure I got it back to the same height.


I ran in to hamstring issues when my seat was not high enough and not far enough forward. pretty certain it was the not far enough forward issue for me that did it. When peddling do you feel like your feet are too far forward?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Feb 2013)

Another quiet ride home, need to do 29 miles tomorrow to have done a 200 mile commuter week. Cream crackered, looking forward to a lie in on Saturday.


----------



## HLaB (28 Feb 2013)

A pretty uneventful lunchtime home commute other than I did the whole 2.4 miles on a flat, as if the fix wheel wasn't a big enough handicap. I needed back though and momentarily weighed up the 15mins ride versus a 10-15mins repair + 10mins a ride, the 15mins won out and that's one flat tyre I'll have to fix before the next time I'm on the fix


----------



## dave r (28 Feb 2013)

Cold grey morning with a stiff head wind, hard work, tonight I'm picking up the car from the garage so I'm on a different route and have a stiff tail wind, indulged in a bit of SCR, passed another cyclist and he caught up with me whilst I'm dealing with traffic at the next set of lights, and so it goes on, when I've got clear road I'm riding away from him, in traffic he's catching up, we did this about three times before I turned off.


----------



## fossyant (28 Feb 2013)

The Horse's Mouth said:


> Finally lost it this morning with another cyclist. My favoutite junction Cable Street & Cannon St Rd http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=e1&...oid=sT8TesV9LuyzPN7m15NY9g&cbp=12,265.78,,0,0
> Going along CS3 stopped at lights. Waiting for green at stop. Now traffic was going across in front of me so nowhere to go. Cyclist goes passed me and then stops at the junction literally 5 yrds in front of me. Lights go green and within 10 yds I have to overtake him but cant because of oncoming traffic. Eventually get to overtake and once along side give him both barrels.
> 
> Why oh why oh why do people do this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



It's called training. God you get extra cyclists to pass at junctions. I wish it was more than one to pass.


----------



## I like Skol (28 Feb 2013)

Feel like a real, bona-fide commuter after tonights homeward commute. Ended up on the deck after being left hooked

No harm done and I feel a bit sheepish for getting caught out in such an obvious manner. I was filtering up the left of traffic as it queued and shuffled towards temporary traffic lights. I usually go on the right but tonight everyone seemed to be giving the marked cycle lane an extra wide berth so I went on the left. A motorist suddenly signaled and simultaneously turned left without thinking/checking (decided on a shortcut to avoid the roadworks maybe?) and despite my best efforts to stop I bounced noisily off the passenger door and mirror. All very amicable and we exchanged details 'just in case' but the thing that really got me was his parting comment "you should really wear a helmet to stop this sort of thing"?!?!?! WTF does that mean? If I wear a helmet will it stop me from being knocked off?

Rest of the journey was fine but I need a new plastic plug for one of my bar-ends


----------



## London Female (28 Feb 2013)

On one of my commutes home this week I saw a cyclist in the distance coming towards me who appeared to have something bobbing up and down on his leg, it wasn't until he got closer I realised it was a small child he had balanced on his left knee.


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (1 Mar 2013)

Coming home tonight I was coming up behind someone going quite slow and weaving about a bit...as I could only see one of his arms I thought maybe he was on a mobile, turned out he was munching on a roll so instead of chastising him I just chuckled!


----------



## chqshaitan (1 Mar 2013)

got all kitted up for a nice morning commute ,and was just getting the bike out of the garage and lo and behold, rear tyre is totally flat.. well peeved.. was building up to commuting 5 days a week as well


----------



## BSRU (1 Mar 2013)

chqshaitan said:


> got all kitted up for a nice morning commute ,and was just getting the bike out of the garage and lo and behold, rear tyre is totally flat.. well peeved.. was building up to commuting 5 days a week as well


Surely that is an excuse for a spare bike or at least a spare set of wheels ready for a quick change .


----------



## chqshaitan (1 Mar 2013)

BSRU said:


> Surely that is an excuse for a spare bike or at least a spare set of wheels ready for a quick change .


 
haha yea, i am going to be getting a new bike on the cycle to work scheme in a couple of weeks, so will use current hybrid as a backup, with the new bike as my main one


----------



## MisterStan (1 Mar 2013)

A good solo run in this morning, it was warm! A visit from the fairy a couple of miles from work was an unwelcome addition to my ride, but otherwise, no problems.


----------



## MisterStan (1 Mar 2013)

BSRU said:


> Surely that is an excuse for a spare bike or at least a spare set of wheels ready for a quick change .


I usually pinch the wheels off the best bike when this happens!


----------



## chqshaitan (1 Mar 2013)

MisterStan said:


> I usually pinch the wheels off the best bike when this happens!


 
I only have one bike atm, so don't have that option


----------



## MisterStan (1 Mar 2013)

chqshaitan said:


> I only have one bike atm, so don't have that option


Not yet! Have you picked a bike yet?


----------



## chqshaitan (1 Mar 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Not yet! Have you picked a bike yet?


 
I cant get the ball rolling on the c2w scheme until tuesday(5th of march), and then i aint sure how long it takes for things to get sorted, but I am hoping I ill have it by the end of march, then the hunt starts for a new bike(already had some recommendations from peps on here,thanks)


----------



## fossyant (1 Mar 2013)

Close one there skolly. Phew.

Feeling sluggish this morning as the miles have ramped up the last 3 days with site visits on top of the commute. Can't complain as I am riding in work time.


----------



## BSRU (1 Mar 2013)

chqshaitan said:


> I cant get the ball rolling on the c2w scheme until tuesday(5th of march), and then i aint sure how long it takes for things to get sorted, but I am hoping I ill have it by the end of march, then the hunt starts for a new bike(already had some recommendations from peps on here,thanks)


If it is anything like my workplace it takes ages(it seems).
I apply for the voucher in March but it is not released until next financial year, April, but only after the first pay day in the new financial year which is the last day in April. Then the certificate is sent to HR which take ages to hand them out usually because they get them in the first week of May and because of the bank holiday they are all off that week.
It's always been worth the wait in the end


----------



## Andrew_P (1 Mar 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Feel like a real, bona-fide commuter after tonights homeward commute. Ended up on the deck after being left hooked
> 
> No harm done and I feel a bit sheepish for getting caught out in such an obvious manner. I was filtering up the left of traffic as it queued and shuffled towards temporary traffic lights. I usually go on the right but tonight everyone seemed to be giving the marked cycle lane an extra wide berth so I went on the left. A motorist suddenly signaled and simultaneously turned left without thinking/checking (decided on a shortcut to avoid the roadworks maybe?) and despite my best efforts to stop I bounced noisily off the passenger door and mirror. All very amicable and we exchanged details 'just in case' but the thing that really got me was his parting comment "you should really wear a helmet to stop this sort of thing"?!?!?! WTF does that mean? If I wear a helmet will it stop me from being knocked off?
> 
> Rest of the journey was fine but I need a new plastic plug for one of my bar-ends


 I am really cautious in unusual traffic backed up for the reason you mention sudden decions to either turn left or right they seem to assume as they are sitting there going nowhere everyone else is, also for the right turners there are lots of clear chances due to the temp lights making for breaks in flow of traffic.

Having said that I put my hands up on Tuesday to not thinking and nearly got wiped by a left turner.

Glad you and the bike are ok


----------



## chqshaitan (1 Mar 2013)

BSRU said:


> If it is anything like my workplace it takes ages(it seems).
> I apply for the voucher in March but it is not released until next financial year, April, but only after the first pay day in the new financial year which is the last day in April. Then the certificate is sent to HR which take ages to hand them out usually because they get them in the first week of May and because of the bank holiday they are all off that week.
> It's always been worth the wait in the end


 
jeez, that sucks, i am hoping it is only going to be a few weeks, but i get the feeling (due to this all being automated from a web portal) that its going to take a lot longer.


----------



## Andrew_P (1 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> This mornings commute was the first this year I hadn't had to use any lights.


 I barely ever ride without a light on if its lighter I will just run a flashing light, seems for the cost of a recharge I may aswell give notice that I am there


----------



## chqshaitan (1 Mar 2013)

due to me being new to commuting , I probably have gone a bit overboard with lights and hi vis stuff, but in my view, better safe than sorry atm. I have a flashing light on the back of my bike, and another on my back pack. also one flashing light on the front of my bike.


----------



## Christopher (1 Mar 2013)

Nasty RTA this week, looked like a 2-car collision where someone pulling out of a goods yard got hit in the side by someone else whipping around the blind corner just before it. Police and ambulance there +1 wrecked car - this down a supposedly quiet industrial cul de sac.

Also The Man done marked out solid white chalk lines along the sides on the one nasty bit of cyclepath I use, where it is very narrow with a terrible surface for ~100m, so it looks like they will be widening and smoothing the path there - although the diversion to avoid the path works means going along some nasty roads instead.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Mar 2013)

Took the ice tyre off the back wheel and slapped the normal tyre back on, thankfully should get the spare wheel fixed tomorrow, though I am getting a dab hand at putting both winter tyres and marathon pluses on wheels now.

28.5 miles of warmish and uneventful commuting, managed well over 15mph despite the headwind, no need for lights again.


----------



## 2wheelsgeth (1 Mar 2013)

Lovely ride in this morning. I had a BMW 5 series and a Porsche Cayenne give way to me voluntarily within a mile of each other. I think this might be a sign of the impending apocalypse...


----------



## I like Skol (1 Mar 2013)

Arghh!!!! Another visit to the tarmac this morning. Quite a few scrapes and bruises this time . Just going around a roundabout at about 15-20mph, not a sharp turn, when my bike dissapeeared from under me. I picked it up and walked back to the scene of the crime and the road looked bone dry. I pulled off my gloves and it felt dry to the touch but as I turned to walk back to the pavement I nearly went A over T! The road was really slippy and I can only assume it's due to all the recent gritting?
I did a few 'test' skids during the rest of my journey and sure enough the road was unpredictably greasy in some areas. I've never known it look so dry yet be sooooo greasy.

Tore my shorts and bent my house keys (they were trapped between my thigh and the tarmac!) but the bike appears ok apart from some scuffs to the handlebar ends.

Take it easy out there folks


----------



## jarlrmai (1 Mar 2013)

Better ride in after a few seat adjustments, I am booking a proper fit now.

I have a lot of enforced leave coming up so I am going to try to use it well by going for lots of rides (don't want to lose that commuter fitness)


----------



## jarlrmai (1 Mar 2013)

I've been noticing the road being slippery recently also


----------



## MisterStan (1 Mar 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Arghh!!!! Another visit to the tarmac this morning. Quite a few scrapes and bruises this time . Just going around a roundabout at about 15-20mph, not a sharp turn, when my bike dissapeeared from under me. I picked it up and walked back to the scene of the crime and the road looked bone dry. I pulled off my gloves and it felt dry to the touch but as I turned to walk back to the pavement I nearly went A over T! The road was really slippy and I can only assume it's due to all the recent gritting?
> I did a few 'test' skids during the rest of my journey and sure enough the road was unpredictably greasy in some areas. I've never known it look so dry yet be sooooo greasy.
> 
> Tore my shorts and bent my house keys (they were trapped between my thigh and the tarmac!) but the bike appears ok apart from some scuffs to the handlebar ends.
> ...


Again? I hope you don't have the 'comes in threes' issue.


----------



## fossyant (1 Mar 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Arghh!!!! Another visit to the tarmac this morning.


 
Ooch.

Which corner was it so I can be careful as I'm likely to be out at weekend also.


----------



## GrasB (1 Mar 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Arghh!!!! Another visit to the tarmac this morning. Quite a few scrapes and bruises this time . Just going around a roundabout at about 15-20mph, not a sharp turn, when my bike dissapeeared from under me. I picked it up and walked back to the scene of the crime and the road looked bone dry. I pulled off my gloves and it felt dry to the touch but as I turned to walk back to the pavement I nearly went A over T! The road was really slippy and I can only assume it's due to all the recent gritting?
> I did a few 'test' skids during the rest of my journey and sure enough the road was unpredictably greasy in some areas. I've never known it look so dry yet be sooooo greasy.
> 
> Tore my shorts and bent my house keys (they were trapped between my thigh and the tarmac!) but the bike appears ok apart from some scuffs to the handlebar ends.
> ...


hum.... may I make a suggestion?


----------



## fossyant (1 Mar 2013)

GrasB said:


> hum.... may I make a suggestion?


 
Stop swearing !


----------



## I like Skol (1 Mar 2013)

GrasB said:


> hum.... may I make a suggestion?


 
No, you may not! 

I am harbouring desires for another bike but it will definitely be the 2 wheeled variety.


----------



## GrasB (1 Mar 2013)

I like Skol said:


> No, you may not!
> 
> I am harbouring desires for another bike but it will definitely be the 2 wheeled variety.


but it was solve the 'vertically challenged' problems you're having?


----------



## Hacienda71 (1 Mar 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Feel like a real, bona-fide commuter after tonights homeward commute. Ended up on the deck after being left hooked
> 
> No harm done and I feel a bit sheepish for getting caught out in such an obvious manner. I was filtering up the left of traffic as it queued and shuffled towards temporary traffic lights. I usually go on the right but tonight everyone seemed to be giving the marked cycle lane an extra wide berth so I went on the left. A motorist suddenly signaled and simultaneously turned left without thinking/checking (decided on a shortcut to avoid the roadworks maybe?) and despite my best efforts to stop I bounced noisily off the passenger door and mirror. All very amicable and we exchanged details 'just in case' but the thing that really got me was his parting comment "you should really wear a helmet to stop this sort of thing"?!?!?! WTF does that mean? If I wear a helmet will it stop me from being knocked off?
> 
> Rest of the journey was fine but I need a new plastic plug for one of my bar-ends


 
You should have suggested he needed some glasses to avoid being a smidsy.


----------



## I like Skol (1 Mar 2013)

I will be revisiting the SoC on my way home shortly (hopefully not such a close visit this time!) as I managed to leave one of my gloves at the site. I was nearly at work by the time I realised my hands were numb due to the cold and I only had one glove about my person.


----------



## 400bhp (1 Mar 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Arghh!!!! Another visit to the tarmac this morning. Quite a few scrapes and bruises this time . Just going around a roundabout at about 15-20mph, not a sharp turn, when my bike dissapeeared from under me. I picked it up and walked back to the scene of the crime and the road looked bone dry. I pulled off my gloves and it felt dry to the touch but as I turned to walk back to the pavement I nearly went A over T! The road was really slippy and I can only assume it's due to all the recent gritting?
> I did a few 'test' skids during the rest of my journey and sure enough the road was unpredictably greasy in some areas. I've never known it look so dry yet be sooooo greasy.
> 
> Tore my shorts and bent my house keys (they were trapped between my thigh and the tarmac!) but the bike appears ok apart from some scuffs to the handlebar ends.
> ...


 


I've been on the floor this week - bone dry roundabout. Someone suggested it's just all the crap (rubber etc) that gets left on the road when it is dry and cold.

Take it easy fella.


----------



## 400bhp (1 Mar 2013)

GrasB said:


> hum.... may I make a suggestion?


 
I don't think he needs a wheelchair-his bump wasn't that bad.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Mar 2013)

I joined very very slow (less than walking pace) moving traffic from a bit of dropped kerb, the traffic behind had left a HUGE gap for me to get in, once I was in primary the traffic sped up and someone raced passed up fast behind me then cut in nearly smooshing me against some temporary traffic lights. It's the first time _ever _on a bike that my stomach really lurched.

The fast car came up behind and missing my handlebars by centremetres before nearly forcing me off the road. I really don't see how I could have done anything differently, I was matching traffic speed


----------



## potsy (1 Mar 2013)

Blimey skolly what's going on? 

Hope you've not made more dents in the local roads, they are bad enough already.


----------



## Twilkes (1 Mar 2013)

I have the joys of driving home to the Glasgow flat this evening, and rather than taking the motorway I'm going to follow my cycle route as much as I can. I can ride it in just under an hour, reckon the car would add 10 minutes onto that, with all the traffic and not being able to cut across Glasgow Green. May be pleasantly surprised though.

Hoping to pass some bikes on the way home, so I can mow the f3ckers down get an idea of how people overtake me when I'm riding.


----------



## jarlrmai (1 Mar 2013)

Just looked at the stats for today's ride in avg 19 mph max 26 mph which is not at all bad for me.


----------



## HLaB (1 Mar 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Ended up on the deck after being left hooked


 Sounds like a close one.


I like Skol said:


> "you should really wear a helmet to stop this sort of thing"?!?!?! WTF does that mean?


Simples, if you'd been wearing a helmet you could have took it off and smacked his mirror with it when you were passing to make the dovy daffodil use it


----------



## Maz (1 Mar 2013)

On the way back home I was riding hands-free. Then an oncoming car beeped at me.

Don't know if he beeped because:
a) what I was doing was dangerous
b) he was jealous of my skill
c) he wanted to scare me to make me fall off.


----------



## Maz (1 Mar 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I joined very very slow (less than walking pace) moving traffic from a bit of dropped kerb, the traffic behind had left a HUGE gap for me to get in, once I was in primary the traffic sped up and someone raced passed up fast behind me then cut in nearly smooshing me against some temporary traffic lights. It's the first time _ever _on a bike that my stomach really lurched.
> 
> The fast car came up behind and missing my handlebars by centremetres before nearly forcing me off the road. I really don't see how I could have done anything differently, I was matching traffic speed


Sorry to hear that. Why did the driver cut in? Wasn't the road clear in front of him?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Mar 2013)

Maz said:


> Sorry to hear that. Why did the driver cut in? Wasn't the road clear in front of him?



Nope, there was a big 'ole in the ground with barriers around it


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Mar 2013)

Not a lot compared to a lot of you, but have done 220 miles commuting this week, average 44 miles a day, pretty pleased with myself.

I now know how to tell if you are riding into a head wind, it is when on your evening commute, you use a lower gear to go down the hill, than the one you used to go up it in the morning.


----------



## chqshaitan (1 Mar 2013)

hi bud,

thats a good distance, well done


----------



## I like Skol (1 Mar 2013)

I FOUND MY GLOVE!


----------



## MisterStan (1 Mar 2013)

Lost my rear light somewhere along the way. Bad times.


----------



## Kookas (1 Mar 2013)

I like Skol said:


> I FOUND MY GLOVE!



If you're ever on a train, the gloves in the disabled car are mine.


----------



## DWiggy (2 Mar 2013)

Have been finding the rides in this week really hard, thought I was hitting a wall but actually I think my bike is seizing up, possibly from the salt that got put down earlier in the week its corroded my back (new) freewheel and derailleur, when I spin the peddles back the don't even make it a full revolution before squeaking to a halt! Looks like she needs to be stripped down and greased this weekend! 
Not looking forward to the squeaky struggle of a rid home today


----------



## potsy (2 Mar 2013)

I like Skol said:


> I FOUND MY GLOVE!


Just need to find that drinks bottle now then?


----------



## I like Skol (2 Mar 2013)

potsy said:


> Just need to find that drinks bottle now then?


 
It did cross my mind......


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Mar 2013)

Fell of the bike tonight ... while stationary at lights: didn't slide off the bike quick enough on stopping, ma wee legs flapping in the void, down I went!
How embarrassing! Taxi driver shouted from across the road "are you ok??"


----------



## potsy (2 Mar 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Fell of the bike tonight ... while stationary at lights: didn't slide off the bike quick enough on stopping, ma wee legs flapping in the void, down I went!
> How embarrassing! Taxi driver shouted from across the road "are you ok??"


----------



## apb (2 Mar 2013)

Commuted to porti markets with family today and wore sunnies.

What a day.


----------



## I like Skol (2 Mar 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Fell of the bike tonight ... while stationary at lights: didn't slide off the bike quick enough on stopping, ma wee legs flapping in the void, down I went!
> How embarrassing! Taxi driver shouted from across the road "are you ok??"


 


potsy said:


>


 
Don't worry Pat, next time I see our friend Potsy I shall poke a stick into his front wheel while he is travelling at speed (well, when he is moving anyway. He never really gets up much speed!)


----------



## potsy (3 Mar 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Don't worry Pat, next time I see our friend Potsy I shall poke a stick into his front wheel while he is travelling at speed (well, when he is moving anyway. He never really gets up much speed!)


If you can stay upright long enough


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Mar 2013)

Children, stop arguing!


----------



## potsy (3 Mar 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Children, stop arguing!


This is commuting, we have to argue


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Mar 2013)

potsy said:


> This is commuting, we have to argue


Right you are, Potsy!
Glad it's not CA&D, or we will have to throw insults at each other


----------



## Vikeonabike (3 Mar 2013)

Owwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!. Trip over the bars due to snapped chain when sprinting up hill. Totalled my helmet, big hole in my knee, Other than that got away with it really!


----------



## ianrauk (3 Mar 2013)

Vikeonabike said:


> Owwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!. Trip over the bars due to snapped chain when sprinting up hill. Totalled my helmet, big hole in my knee, Other than that got away with it really!


 

Blimey, sorry to hear that Vike.


----------



## jarlrmai (3 Mar 2013)

I got so lucky when I snapped my chain, a noise and then "hey pedalling just got really easy, why am I slowing down" thing just fell out


----------



## G3CWI (3 Mar 2013)

Vikeonabike said:


> Totalled my helmet, big hole in my knee, Other than that got away with it really!


 
I totalled a helmet this week. But that's what it's for. No regrets on that.Get well soon!


----------



## campbellab (3 Mar 2013)

That half a second of realisation that you are still clipped in. "Oh f.!"


----------



## I like Skol (3 Mar 2013)

Vikeonabike said:


> ........ Totalled my helmet, big hole in my knee,.....


 
 Totalled your helmet!!!! Did your manhood impact on the stem or something


----------



## Vikeonabike (3 Mar 2013)

Unfortunately I was out of the saddle sprinting up a hill when my chain snapped. Bloke in the car behind me did say my dismount was spectacular.. Got to be happy with that!


----------



## subaqua (3 Mar 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Totalled your helmet!!!! Did your manhood impact on the stem or something


 I have a friend who split the fuel tank on his motorbike with his testicles when he had a smash on it. the pictures ( yeah i know - why did i look) were gruesome. he did joke with the doctor that all he wanted was pain relief , and nothing to take the swelling away


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Mar 2013)

Spawn was awake most of the night. Thank gravy for this morning's tailwind.


----------



## BSRU (4 Mar 2013)

Shortened commute this morning due to kids "soft" play area related injuries, hurt my big toe on the bouncy castle so a little painful to walk on but ok cycling if I stay sitting down apart from clipping in and out.

Lovely morning for a commute, just need some sunshine to make it perfect.

Almost saw a gutter cyclist doored, he violently swerved out of the way just in time, fortunately no other traffic around.
But then they skimmed past the next parked van as if they had not learnt anything from their near miss.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (4 Mar 2013)

[QUOTE 2343801, member: 1314"]Came in just shorts this morning. Spring is here![/quote]
Well, so did I! What a remarkable coincidence .

(_Seriously, though, I'm fed up with Summer, because it's been ridiculously long and dry over here. Bring on Winter, puh-leease..._)


----------



## Andrew_P (4 Mar 2013)

Blimey shorts?! I was still in buff, longs, hat, thick gloves and jacket was still a little chilly!! Lovely bright ride though left in daylight which is nice. Couple crappy passes but other than that lovely. 

Looks like the wind is turning back at last from tomorrow and going to be a warm south easterly, all good!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Mar 2013)

Damn Strava Giro Challenge. Decided to set off earlier than normal for the commute and take it a bit slower to bank some time. Ended up doing 50km in just over 2 hours, every time I dropped a gear, I seemed to go faster, other than that very quiet commute into work.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Mar 2013)

SHORTS? You gotta be kidding.
It was zero degs when I left this morning at 7.30am. But nice and sunny though.
Nice dry roads and very little traffic today for some reason.
But the nice weather does bring out the fair weather cycling commuters who really should learn the rules of the road. Nobbers.


----------



## musa (4 Mar 2013)

If i were commuting this morning i would be in shorts too. Its nice today


----------



## MisterStan (4 Mar 2013)

Another sodding visit from the fairy! Hopefully that's my three for the time being....

Loads of cyclists out this morning - lots I don't normally see too.


----------



## potsy (4 Mar 2013)

Shorts?  
1c here this morning, was bad enough in my summer tights


----------



## DWiggy (4 Mar 2013)

Stunning ride in this morning, although a bit nippy it was really nice and bright (7am) but just as the weather perks up I start feeling like poo, got the lurg apparently i've caught the thing that going around at the moment!


----------



## 400bhp (4 Mar 2013)

Lovely commute in this morning - apart from P fairy. It occurred about half a mile from work, so rather than standing about on the pavement in busy pedestrian traffic I walked, then changed the inner in the works car park.

It was a bit warmer than it has been but for me shorts don't come out until double figures can be seen on the mercury.


----------



## Matthew_T (4 Mar 2013)

Nice weather for this mornings commute.

Had one guy overtake a car behind me and then me as well through a pinch point. The car behind was very confused as to why the guy did it.

Had a near miss with a silly taxi driver who didnt use his mirrors or indicators when he decided to filter past traffic. He turned right into me without notice and I barely avoided him. I was filtering at the time and was parallel with his rear nearside door going at a steady pace (11mph).

Plenty of cheery people out though.


----------



## apb (4 Mar 2013)

nice commute in this morning. Dry but not sunny. Back on the single speed this morning after fitting a threadless BB on the weekned.


----------



## gaz (4 Mar 2013)

Parked next to a fatbike at work. Who needs a fat bike in London?


----------



## jarlrmai (4 Mar 2013)

I spy a new hipster trend


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (4 Mar 2013)

Nice bright, warm(ish) journey in today... not quite sure I'd brave shorts yet, though my jacket has been ditched until there's rain forecast! 

I de-greased and lubed my chain yesterday (for the first time since I started riding at the end of October!) and it felt like a new bike. Gone was the slightly strange noise and vibration from the chain, to be replaced with a considerably smoother and more efficient ride than the end of last week (I should probably do it more often!)


----------



## helston90 (4 Mar 2013)

Had a lovely commute in on new bike, very un- eventful until one chap decided I smelt and did a close pass with his windscreen washer going- fortunately it was that flavoured stuff not horrible manky old green stuff- not really necessary, especially as that was the first time I'd seen him on my ride so he was clearly just bored on his way to work.


----------



## Matthew_T (4 Mar 2013)

helston90 said:


> Had a lovely commute in on new bike, very un- eventful until one chap decided I smelt and did a close pass with his windscreen washer going- fortunately it was that flavoured stuff not horrible manky old green stuff- not really necessary, especially as that was the first time I'd seen him on my ride so he was clearly just bored on his way to work.


I have had a kid squirt a water gun at me in the past. It has always been a worry about what was in the gun though.


----------



## dave r (4 Mar 2013)

Still chilly in Coventry, but its started to warm up, I did something tonight I don't normally do, I got sweated up. looks like I'll be ditching a layer soon.


----------



## potsy (4 Mar 2013)

for the homeward leg, and a slight tailwind


----------



## Matthew_T (4 Mar 2013)

Its amazing how the temperatures change though the day. Tomorrow the lowest around here should be 1 in the morning getting up to 9 in the afternoon. (Feels like -1 in morning up to 6) Thats what the forecast says anyway.
Wednesday should be a lot better with figures being about 5 all day. Cloudy though so I suspect it will still be chilly.


----------



## fossyant (4 Mar 2013)

potsy said:


> for the homeward leg, and a slight tailwind



Boo headwind for me.


----------



## inkd (4 Mar 2013)

Excellent ride in and back last night/this morning, Wahoo daylight so I could see some scenary on way home. First try out with new padded tights and best of all beat my PB time.
Road closed for two nights so a slight detour round Marchwood tonight.


----------



## MisterStan (4 Mar 2013)

Tailwind assisted homeward commute. Smashed it! Lots of scalps and some cracking filtering in Cambridge too.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Mar 2013)

Cold ride in with two nobbers and one downright gentleman behind the wheel of a white van
Why do so many drivers have such problems with who has right of way at mini-roundabouts?
Cold ride home with only one nobber and two downright gentlefolk behind the wheel of 4WD's.


----------



## Hip Priest (4 Mar 2013)

I had a fantastic ride home. I was in perfect early season form. My legs effortlessly turning the big gear, keeping pace with traffic and with plenty of extra wattage in reserve, should I have needed it.

I love tailwinds.


----------



## Leodis (4 Mar 2013)

First ride for 3 months, my ass is.... sore and my legs feel like lead.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Mar 2013)

@Gaz : what's a fatbike?
@User1314 : what's a Saffer?
Ta!


----------



## wheeliebin (4 Mar 2013)

Cycling home I was heading downhill at a fair speed when I heard a clatter, followed by a crunch as I ran over something with my back wheel, this was accompanied by nasty sounds of breaking plastic. A bit later I realised my front light had gone awol from the handlebars. 

I thought about going back for the remains, but it sounded pretty terminal so I decided not to bother. In hindsight perhaps I should have, I hope nobody got a puncture from the bits.

Lesson learned, make sure all your bits are firmly attached.


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Mar 2013)

Fast ride home for me tonight in the semi light. Cross wind for most of it but kept a moving average of 22mph love it.  Poor idiots in their tin boxes don't know what they are missing.


----------



## avsd (4 Mar 2013)

Leodis said:


> First ride for 3 months, my ass is.... sore and my legs feel like lead.


 
And your back is stiff, and neck is .... welcome to my world. I did my first full week of commuting last week


----------



## jhuk (4 Mar 2013)

Is it possible to love an inanimate object? If so, I love my new bike!!!
Isn't she beautiful:







I picked it up this morning and couldn't wait to try it out on my commute to work.....and then to get back on it again for the ride home. The first time I've cycled to work and back again (22 miles total) and it felt awesome! Even the headwind this morning didn't stop me loving every second. Bye bye hybrid clunkiness, hello sleek road bike speed machine!


----------



## gaz (4 Mar 2013)

[QUOTE 2345102, member: 1314"]I'm going to get some nice new wheels as my next upgrade, I reckon.[/quote]
If I see you with anything but the following, then I will be disappointed!


----------



## gaz (4 Mar 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @Gaz : what's a fatbike?
> @User1314 : what's a Saffer?
> Ta!


----------



## Hip Priest (4 Mar 2013)

n+1


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Mar 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> n+1


Had the same fleeting thought 
Imagine getting a puncture on that bike?
I'd have to hope for King Kong to come out of the forest to help


----------



## Hip Priest (4 Mar 2013)

I can't afford a fat bike, sadly. I'll have to make do with a fat rider!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (5 Mar 2013)

Buckets of sweat today, and more to come... 
It reached 32°C today, and the forecast for the next 6 days is: 33, 32, 32, 32, 32 and 34. What the _<insert expletive here>_ happened to Autumn!?

I don't know if any of you read it, but the Audax Alpine Classic was an unusual affair a few weeks back, due to weeks of heat finally causing a few major bush fires in the Victorian Alps. This forced the organisers to make everyone do repeats of Mt Buffalo. I bet those who chose to attend despite the route change were heartily sick of that mountain by the end of the day! 
Unfortunately, the effects of these bush fires lingered, because after the weather changed and it rained fairly heavily, there were some major landslides on the Great Alpine Road between Harrietville and Mt Hotham, and now part of the road is a bit of a mess (in fact it looks like it's just barely holding itself together ) :





I was lucky enough to spend a weekend before the fires and subsequent heavy rain riding up Falls Creek, Mt Buffalo and both sides of Mt Hotham, and it was a glorious 2 days. So even though I'd signed up for the Alpine Classic, I wasn't too upset about not going, because I didn't just want to ride up, down, up, down, up then down Mt Buffalo in a day.

Anyway, I'm looking forward to Winter more than ever right now, because I'm fed up with this rolling series of heatwaves.


----------



## MisterStan (5 Mar 2013)

Fresh out this morning, misty too, but it soon cleared up. A really good ride. Thinking about shorts for the way home....


----------



## BSRU (5 Mar 2013)

Had to put the spare rear wheel on for this mornings ride.
Last night decided to investigate the strange noise that had recently started coming from my normal rear by taking the hub apart.
Cones fine, axle fine, bearings fine, plenty of grease, then the culprit.
I'm no expert but I do not think the freehub body should rattle like a kids toy
That will teach me to wear things out by riding too much

Nice quite ride in this morning though.


----------



## chqshaitan (5 Mar 2013)

met up with another cycler on here (melonfish, thanks bud ) and he showed me an alternative route to work, much faster for me than the previous route over rutted paths and roads. result


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Mar 2013)

Cold and frosty, ice tyres back again as I expected some parts of the route to be icy, some of the village roads were wet last night and didn't want to risk it. Very quiet ride, tried a different route, it knocked 2 1/2 miles off the commute, so ended up riding really slow towards the end to try and get some more of the giro challenge banked.

Ice tyres caused a bit of commotion, riding down a road and this lad reacted like he was being shot at when I went passed, never seen anyone jump so much, surprised he didn't dive over the garden wall he was walking by.


----------



## Andrew_P (5 Mar 2013)

Been a really shoot week for close passes, from chavs to tippers. If it carries on I can see my angry man face and boney finger of accusation up against the next twunt that does it IF I can catch up with them. 

I just want to get somewhere safely, which I can only do if they let me, you would think we were doing something really anti social the way some people treat cyclists lifes with such inpunity.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (5 Mar 2013)

Lovely ride in this morning, early morning frost but the sun was out, retired jacket now til next winter, back in long sleeve jersey. 11 degrees today, but unfortunately the sun will have gone to bed by the time I finish


----------



## GrasB (5 Mar 2013)

gaz said:


> If I see you with anything but the following, then I will be disappointed!


Why go for something which actually produces more drag than a £130 planet-x 18/20 wheel set in non-zero yaw wind conditions?..


----------



## MattHB (5 Mar 2013)

Nice ride in. Still feeling Saturday though in the legs :shock. By the time I'm at work I'm only just starting to warm up. I need to extend the commute I think.


----------



## GrasB (5 Mar 2013)

For some unknown reason I decided to ride my TT bike this morning. I was flew in... well for an upright anyway.


----------



## MattHB (5 Mar 2013)

LOCO said:


> Been a really s*** week for close passes, from chavs to tippers. If it carries on I can see my angry man face and boney finger of accusation up against the next *twunt* that does it IF I can catch up with them.
> 
> I just want to get somewhere safely, which I can only do if they let me, you would think we were doing something really anti social the way some people treat cyclists lifes with such inpunity.



 SUCH a useful word


----------



## gaz (5 Mar 2013)

GrasB said:


> Why go for something which actually produces more drag than a £130 planet-x 18/20 wheel set in non-zero yaw wind conditions?..


style over performance


----------



## GrasB (5 Mar 2013)

gaz said:


> style over performance


okay... but they look s**t


----------



## 400bhp (5 Mar 2013)

GrasB said:


> Why go for something which actually produces more drag than a £130 planet-x 18/20 wheel set in *non-zero yaw wind conditions*?..


----------



## gaz (5 Mar 2013)

GrasB said:


> okay... but they look s**t


haha tell the hipsters down here that!


----------



## 400bhp (5 Mar 2013)

400bhp said:


> Lovely commute in this morning - apart from P fairy. It occurred about half a mile from work, so rather than standing about on the pavement in busy pedestrian traffic I walked, then changed the inner in the works car park.
> 
> It was a bit warmer than it has been but for me shorts don't come out until double figures can be seen on the mercury.


 
Hmmm-luckily I checked the tyre last night as I needed to get the tyre to full pressure after using a hand pump at work. There was a 1cm wide split in the tyre where the puncture had occured. The split was perpendicular to the rotation so it must have been something pretty sharp. 

Tyre now ditched after only about 200 miles 

I put a Mavic Yksion tyre back on - they're aren't puncture proof enough for full on commuting but hopefully they should be OK for dry commutes. Will see how it goes.


----------



## Andrew_P (5 Mar 2013)

400bhp said:


> Tyre now ditched after only about 200 miles
> 
> I put a Mavic Yksion tyre back on - they're aren't puncture proof enough for full on commuting but hopefully they should be OK for dry commutes. Will see how it goes.


I have had that with two Conti GP4000's last summer in quick succession. Nothing more depressing than binning newish tyres.


----------



## GrasB (5 Mar 2013)

gaz said:


> haha tell the hipsters down here that!


hipsters =


----------



## Hip Priest (5 Mar 2013)

A bus driver failed to give way to me tonight. Instead, she just drove straight at me, and forced me to take to the pavement to avoid her. It was one of those occasions which made me wish I had a camera. A pure SMIDGAF.


----------



## jarlrmai (5 Mar 2013)

No work today so I went for a 30 miler it was absolutely glorious conditions


----------



## potsy (5 Mar 2013)

Had an errand to run so was 15 minutes later than usual on the homeward commute, traffic certainly gets busier in that small space of time, lots of filtering.
Played cat & mouse with a guy on a motorbike, must have been overtaking each other for a good 3 miles before he turned off 

Gave fossy a shout in Cheadle, don't know whether he saw me at the blistering pace I was going, probably just saw a white blur


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Mar 2013)

Shorts on for the ride home 

Looked a bit daft, fat old bugger in shorts on a bike with ice tyres on.


----------



## donnydave (5 Mar 2013)

Incredible scenes today. single t shirt, no coat or jumper, bare arms.


----------



## potsy (5 Mar 2013)

It's really annoying having to dress for the Arctic in the morning then having to carry it all in the paniers on the way home, much rather a consistent temperature throughout the day 

Still, it's going to rain tomorrow


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Mar 2013)

potsy said:


> It's really annoying having to dress for the Arctic in the morning then having to carry it all in the paniers on the way home, much rather a consistent temperature throughout the day
> 
> Still, it's going to rain tomorrow


 
My rucksack was bulging a bit on the way home


----------



## Kookas (5 Mar 2013)

Cyclists everywhere today, even ones on proper bikes. The rack down at college looked like a piece of Copenhagen.

I got my cyclometer today, too. Far from perfect, but it'll at least give me a rough idea of speed and hopefully make endurance and sprint training a lot easier.


----------



## G3CWI (5 Mar 2013)

Having three jobs I have various travel options but I decided to cycle to the closer one today. I could have just gone across town but used a route down a green lane instead. Very relaxing but took far less time than I anticipated. Tomorrow the long commute starts...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Mar 2013)

G3CWI said:


> *Having three jobs* I have various travel options but I decided to cycle to the closer one today. I could have just gone across town but used a route down a green lane instead. Very relaxing but took far less time than I anticipated. Tomorrow the long commute starts...


 

That's just greedy


----------



## subaqua (5 Mar 2013)

[QUOTE 2343801, member: 1314"]Came in just shorts this morning. Spring is here![/quote]


Fnaaar , where are you ! Crock came in his shorts !!!!!!!

cold ride in but nice n speedy 29 minutes and 6 seconds. 

lovely warm ride home and faaarsaaands of cyclists along whitechapel road. kept up with a roadie on a lovely yellow ribble too. 30 minutes woo hoo


----------



## jim55 (5 Mar 2013)

took the heavy commuter tdy(land rover commute 1.9)- (usually its my geared rd bike that must b half the weight and on 23s,and it seems to roll a lot better is this down to tyres or hubs (105 hubs on the road bike and rubbish generic hubs on the commuter (the commuter is on 38 mm cyclocross tyres )would this account for much harder work ,i know its a lot heavier but surely once u get up to speed it shouldnt really matter ,i wasnt a lot more time just a few mins but it was a lot harder work


----------



## avsd (5 Mar 2013)

Nice frosty morning. Mist rising of the river, water hens paddling. Another day that reminds me why I cycle to work even in the rain and the wind


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Mar 2013)

Shifts this week coincide with office hours ... arghhhhhhh!!!
Where have all them cyclists sprung from? I keep thinking it's my bike that's squeaking.
Anyway, this morning got to an asl first.
Big truck arrives behind me. I turn my head, see he's indicating left, so I do too.
Now, if I'd positioned myself anymore on the left I could have leaned on the traffic lights.
Hear a "click click", next to me, hanging from the railings, a clipped in chap just got there: "Morning, bad junction this one for going straight, isn't it? They hardly give you time to move away."
Me: you are going _straight?_  Him: aye.


----------



## MisterStan (5 Mar 2013)

Cracking ride home, decided to bin the tights and jersey, a good fast pace all the way.

Ruined by a complete TWUNT in a Volvo, who having clipped my elbow with his wing mirror then decided to lecture me about us not paying tax. The red mist descended on me at this juncture and I will admit I used a few choice swear words. I may have also banged his door when he closed his window to stop listening to my rant. 

I apologised to the girl in the car behind at the lights, although she was smirking when I was educating Mr Volvo TWUNT.


----------



## dave r (5 Mar 2013)

potsy said:


> It's really annoying having to dress for the Arctic in the morning then having to carry it all in the paniers on the way home, much rather a consistent temperature throughout the day
> 
> Still, it's going to rain tomorrow


 
It was below freezing in Coventry when I left for work this morning, woolly hat and thermal gloves weather, warmed up nicely for the ride home, the woolly hat went in the back pocket but wore the gloves and the sweatshirt, arrived home dripping, that's both days this week so far.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Mar 2013)

potsy said:


> It's really annoying having to dress for the Arctic in the morning then having to carry it *all in the paniers* on the way home, much rather a consistent temperature throughout the day
> 
> Still, it's going to rain tomorrow


 
Sorry, don't understand.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Mar 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Cracking ride home, decided to bin the tights and jersey, a good fast pace all the way.
> 
> Ruined by a complete TWUNT in a Volvo, who having clipped my elbow with his wing mirror then decided to lecture me about us not paying tax. The red mist descended on me at this juncture and I will admit I used a few choice swear words. I may have also banged his door when he closed his window to stop listening to my rant.
> 
> I apologised to the girl in the car behind at the lights, although she was smirking when I was educating Mr Volvo TWUNT.


 
Volvo drivers - bet he had a tissue box on the parcel shelf and was wearing a brown trilby.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Mar 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Cracking ride home, decided to bin the tights and jersey, a good fast pace all the way.
> 
> Ruined by a complete TWUNT in a Volvo, who having clipped my elbow with his wing mirror then decided to lecture me about us not paying tax. The red mist descended on me at this juncture and I will admit I used a few choice swear words. I may have also banged his door when he closed his window to stop listening to my rant.
> 
> I apologised to the girl in the car behind at the lights, although she was smirking when I was educating Mr Volvo TWUNT.


 

What a tosspot driver. 
Cleated shoes make a nice dent/scratch in car paintwork you know


----------



## ianrauk (5 Mar 2013)

400bhp said:


> Volvo drivers - bet he had a tissue box on the parcel shelf and was wearing a brown trilby.


 
And I bet the tissue box was one of those silver ones...


----------



## 400bhp (5 Mar 2013)

Great ride home - slight detour to meet a mate. 46 miles later roll home.

Lovely weather for cycling.


----------



## PBB (5 Mar 2013)

Had a crafty toffee on the way home tonight.

Then from behind me I heard "Oi"

Ignored it

"Oi - you on the bike"

Turned round, waited for some abuse.

"You dropped your glove mate"

Ahh - thanks!

Lessons -
1. No crafty toffees. Well perhaps this needs further mulling over!
2. If stuffing a glove into pocket for a crafty toffee, shove it in properly!
3. Must stop expecting abuse from everyone!


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (5 Mar 2013)

PBB said:


> Had a crafty toffee on the way home tonight.
> 
> Then from behind me I heard "Oi"
> 
> ...


 

Oi! Your back wheel's going round!


----------



## Matthew_T (6 Mar 2013)

Had a lovely commute once again. This morning was an incident free ride with the sun out. And the evening route back was a little chilly but still incident free (apart from the one car that beeped me as he overtook).


----------



## BSRU (6 Mar 2013)

For some reason the roads were quiet this morning so a good 90 minutes with only 1 minute of stopped time, which is unusual.


----------



## G3CWI (6 Mar 2013)

First proper Commute

Woke early due to the excitement of cycling in to work. Followed forum advice on commuting breakfast – porridge. Sauntered into the garage to discover that the fairy had called in the night – back tyre on hybrid was flat. Pumped it up but it was soon soft again. Considered my options:


Change wheel – not something I fancied as the first part of a commute
Give up and drive in – never an option
Go on the road bike – not optimal but do-able provided I ditch off-road plans and take the corners carefully.
Set off in the cool first light of the day. Roads a bit damp from dew. Country lanes quiet save for pheasants calling. Going up a steep hill it sounded like I had a twig in the rear wheel catching the spokes. Got off to check but no twig there. Gave wheel a spin – all okay. Jumped back on bike and started but noise was there again. Got off and eventually realised that it was my weight plus ruck sack that was causing the rear wheel to deform very slightly and rub the rear mech. Decided to leave adjustment for another day but not use the large rear gear wheel for the rest of the ride.

Cycled along with hardly a care in the world when suddenly it dawned on me that I had no idea where I was. After a while I realised that I was on the right road but going the wrong way (doh…). At this point I saw the only other cyclist going fast in the other direction ( Giantswood Lane – if he is reading here). Turned around and picked up proper route. No problem getting up the one chevron hill even without the big gear. And finally in to work.

A bit sweatier than I would have liked but using more forum advice (baby wipes, deodorant and complete change of clothes) all is well and I am at my desk.

So here’s a statistic that will sicken the city road warriors: I cycled 15 miles and was passed by 14 cars. 13 gave me plenty of room too. I saw one other cylist.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Mar 2013)

Back wheel decided it didn't want to follow me as I went right at a roundabout, luckily I managed to abandon the turn and stay on the bike, that roundabout has never liked me.

Apart from that another quiet stress free ride into work


----------



## MisterStan (6 Mar 2013)

G3CWI said:


> First proper Commute
> 
> Woke early due to the excitement of cycling in to work. Followed forum advice on commuting breakfast – porridge. Sauntered into the garage to discover that the fairy had called in the night – back tyre on hybrid was flat. Pumped it up but it was soon soft again. Considered my options:
> 
> ...


 Well done on the first commute. If it's any consolation, I had a vist too today.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Mar 2013)

Good ride this morning.
Mild weather, dry roads, lights were with me.
But nearly got left hooked and nearly offed by a salmon cyclist...the first that's ever happened.

Had a nice chat with a fellow 'disc brake road bike' rider this morning. Riding a nice OneOn. He could shift too.


----------



## MisterStan (6 Mar 2013)

Fresh and misty start to the day, another visit from the fairy this morning - pulled a massive piece of flint from the tyre. I think i'm going to have to change tyres as this is becoming too regular now.


----------



## Beebo (6 Mar 2013)

MisterStan said:


> I think i'm going to have to change tyres as this is becoming too regular now.


 I had 5 p's in a week back before Christmas, including 3 in one day. I changed both tyres and have been puncture free ever since! ( I have now jinxed myself)


----------



## MisterStan (6 Mar 2013)

Beebo said:


> I had 5 p's in a week back before Christmas, including 3 in one day. I changed both tyres and have been puncture free ever since! ( I have now jinxed myself)


What were you running/are you running now?


----------



## chqshaitan (6 Mar 2013)

nice ride in this morning, new route, but damn, it was tough going with a head wind for most of the journey, got into work cream crackered. 

Also noticed that one of pedals has been damaged , some how :S


----------



## Beebo (6 Mar 2013)

MisterStan said:


> What were you running/are you running now?


The old ones were Continental. I now run Bontrager Race All Weather Hardcase 700-25's, they're heavy but not as heavy as the much championed Marathon Plus.


----------



## G3CWI (6 Mar 2013)

10.5 miles home - didn't get lost this time. Passed by 12 cars. Only one got it wrong nearly hitting car coming in opposite direction. Very slow time due to:

waiting for herd of cows to cross the road
getting stuck behind a slow tractor for a couple of miles
pulling off the road twice for oncoming tractors.

No bike commute tomorrow.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Mar 2013)

G3CWI said:


> 10.5 miles home - didn't get lost this time. Passed by 12 cars. Only one got it wrong nearly hitting car coming in opposite direction. Very slow time due to:
> 
> *waiting for herd of cows to cross the road*
> *getting stuck behind a slow tractor for a couple of miles*
> ...


 
I can safely say that none of the above has ever happened to me on my South East London commute.


----------



## dave r (6 Mar 2013)

Better ride home tonight, remembered to put the sweatshirt in my work bag instead of putting it on, much more comfortable. Seen something that made me chuckle this morning, my route through Bedworth in the morning takes me Nuneaton side of the big Tesco's, there's a roundabout about half way up, coming off the roundabout there's a drain cover just in the wrong place, about a foot from the cover there's a pothole, yesterday they were working on the road there, today I ride through and they have tidied up the road round the outside of the cover, a ring off fresh tarmac, but they haven't touched the pothole, I've still got to avoid both.


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Mar 2013)

Nearly T-Boned this morning, and some old lady cut me up approaching a RAB had to anchor on, had pick up truck take umbridge at me filtering through traffic and jumping in front of him so he was trying to drive along side me going down hill and me in the middle of the lane keeping pace with the traffic. Had a cab pull across me when shouldn't have and then proceeded to stop with half the car still in my way, he really hadn't seen me as the look on his face of me shouting was one of shock.

I was too shocked to react to the T-Bone, the old lady got oi as she did it and raised eyebrow and head shake as I passed, the bulider in the "warrior" pick Up got it full volume, with hand signals.


----------



## donnydave (6 Mar 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Fresh and misty start to the day, another visit from the fairy this morning - pulled a massive piece of flint from the tyre. I think i'm going to have to change tyres as this is becoming too regular now.


 
how many punctures have you informed us about recently??! What are you using for tyres, pub vending machine condoms?


----------



## dave r (6 Mar 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Fresh and misty start to the day, another visit from the fairy this morning - pulled a massive piece of flint from the tyre. I think i'm going to have to change tyres as this is becoming too regular now.


 


donnydave said:


> how many punctures have you informed us about recently??! What are you using for tyres, pub vending machine condoms?


 
Sound like he needs a pair of these.

http://www.allterraincycles.co.uk/.Bontrager-Race-Lite-Hard-Case-Road-Tyre_119612.htm


----------



## potsy (6 Mar 2013)

Another busy one, plenty of filtering.
Got blinded by fossy's spotlights just after Gatley


----------



## Matthew_T (6 Mar 2013)

potsy said:


> Got blinded by fossy's spotlights just after Gatley


On my commute home last night, I was cycling along the coastal path with my lights on full. I spotted some figures far up ahead crossing the path and heading up a road to the right.
As I passed them (not directing my light at them) I heard one of them say "That's a f*cking bright light, mate" and another say "I thought it was a motorbike". 
They were all younger than me I'd guess.


----------



## fossyant (6 Mar 2013)

potsy said:


> Another busy one, plenty of filtering.
> Got blinded by fossy's spotlights just after Gatley



Only the Hopes.... Anyway, its really tricky spotting you, you Change clothes and bikes every time....


----------



## donnydave (6 Mar 2013)

dave r said:


> Sound like he needs a pair of these.
> 
> http://www.allterraincycles.co.uk/.Bontrager-Race-Lite-Hard-Case-Road-Tyre_119612.htm


 
Might as well play it safe and get some of these


----------



## MisterStan (6 Mar 2013)

donnydave said:


> Might as well play it safe and get some of these


Do they come in 700c x 23??


----------



## potsy (6 Mar 2013)

fossyant said:


> Anyway, its really tricky spotting you, you Change clothes and bikes every time....


Keeping you on your toes


----------



## Shut Up Legs (6 Mar 2013)

Gaaah!  . Melbourne's weather forecast just got even worse. The 7-day forecast maximums (including today) for my particular suburb of Melbourne is (in degC): 34, 33, 32, 33, 36, 36, 38. If I don't lose a few kg in weight by the end of that due to sweating bucket-loads on my commutes home, I'll be very upset. This is very atypical for Melbourne, by the way, and is breaking all sorts of weather records.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (6 Mar 2013)

Tale from todays commute..... I took the car ! Felt quite strange in some ways, but my legs told me to have a day off the bike. Looking forward to tomorrow's ride already


----------



## apb (7 Mar 2013)

Really wet this morning. Forgot to bring a spare pair of socks, so my options were. Wear wet, muddy socks or no socks.

i went for no socks.


----------



## Christopher (7 Mar 2013)

Mild and drizzly. Saw a horrible sight this AM in the park: someone had killed two small dogs or large cats and left the _burnt_ remains behind on the cyclepath. Sickos. A passing park official said she'd contact the cleaning squad to deal with it but we were both a bit upset. Honestly how could anyone do that? Still feel a bit sick now when thinking about it.


----------



## fossyant (7 Mar 2013)

Slow this morning. Overdressed for the rain that stopped, so took it easy.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Mar 2013)

Mild but damp, a bit of drizzle, a bit of fun with a very long low loader and muddy roads


----------



## G3CWI (7 Mar 2013)

apb said:


> Really wet this morning. Forgot to bring a spare pair of socks, so my options were. Wear wet, muddy socks or no socks.
> 
> i went for no socks.


 
I have stashed a few bits of clothing in a filing cabinet a work for just such an emergency.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Mar 2013)

As wot supersuperleeds said, miles, damp and drizzle.
Kept the fair weather commuters off the roads.

Oh well, I thought the bike would last at least one commuting week without getting all filthy.


----------



## apb (7 Mar 2013)

G3CWI said:


> I have stashed a few bits of clothing in a filing cabinet a work for just such an emergency.


 
Going to do a bit of shopping at lunch time and do just that.


----------



## MisterStan (7 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Oh well, I thought the bike would last at least one commuting week without getting all filthy.


Deep down, you're happy that you get to clean it again though.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Mar 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Deep down, you're happy that you get to clean it again though.


 

I don't mind the cleaning. Over the years it has helped me understand how bike mechanics work.
The commuter get's s full clean once a week anyway whether or not it's filthy.

But... I do enjoy riding and seeing a nice clean bike and would have been nice for it to have lasted the commuting week.


----------



## potsy (7 Mar 2013)

fossyant said:


> Overdressed for the rain that stopped, so took it easy.


Didn't stop for me, bike's filthy again


----------



## chqshaitan (7 Mar 2013)

First time commuting in the rain, so was interesting. Also didnt help that I had a head wind, which made things difficult going up some of the steep hills.

Got in to find that my waterproof jacket and bike are covered in mud, grr. This was on a and b roads, so glad i didn't travel in today on my old dirt track route, boy that would have been messy


----------



## Davywalnuts (7 Mar 2013)

So, its been a while, but it happened again...

In slow moving heavy traffic, I get the 'beeeep..' Followed by car pulling up along side, window down and finger wagging... Am actually stopped at this stage. I look in and an elderly gentleman shouts, 'get in the cycle path!'.

Me: I have every right to be here and that path is dangerous.

Him: Get in the path!

Me, rolling eyes shaking head: So you would like me to be another car in this heavy traffic and hold you up even further? He didn't like that and gave that palm down shoving indicating hand movement, meaning get over there, followed again by..

Him: Get in the path!

Me, having had enough: If YOU cant pass me safely, YOU shouldn't be driving!! He didn't like that and wound his window up.

What a prize twonk.

Road in question here, its rubbish tbh and cycle path is stupidly dangerous, but, the main road is wide.

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=Hanworth Road, Hounslow&hl=en&ll=51.444031,-0.385938&spn=0.018376,0.045447&sll=52.8382,-2.327815&sspn=9.123282,23.269043&oq=hanworth road, &hnear=Hanworth Rd, Hounslow, United Kingdom&t=m&z=15&layer=c&cbll=51.4442,-0.38577&panoid=AqpEUvlWGWEP4VpTmbv_Dw&cbp=12,201.93,,0,-5.95


----------



## jarlrmai (7 Mar 2013)

I don't know how to say this but, my bike got wet this morning, there was like drops of water coming from the sky or something it was really weird, i've emailed the council to see if they can do something.


----------



## G3CWI (7 Mar 2013)

Davywalnuts said:


> Me: I have every right to be here and that path is dangerous.


 
Judging by the photo on Google it would not be a path that I would bother with either. In the door opening zone on both sides - brilliant.


----------



## fossyant (7 Mar 2013)

Davy I've removed that last word on your post. Naughty naughty !


----------



## subaqua (7 Mar 2013)

wet and solitary . spose it was too much to hope for a few more sunny days of multiple riders.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Mar 2013)

well it has been a long time but a certain fairy paid me a visit last night... last time on any of my bikes was 29th December 2011 when I was on tour (sad I can remember the exact date, but there is a good reason for it)... 250m after leaving home, bike is not handling particularly well look down and rear tyre is flat... walk back home, question my sanity for even looking for the hole in the inner tube, unlock front door, grab spare inner tube and search for cause in tyre. Finding the cause was easy... It has gone through Schwalbe Durano pluses...






Eventually managed to extract 4mm more than shown of a very wide thorn...
It took longer to get the rest of the thorn out that it did to actually replace the inner tube & reassemble bike and then first wet commute to either of my colleges since the academic year started. hope this is not the end of my string of good luck!
otherwise not too bad a commute and roads were not slippy which has me surprised.


----------



## Svendo (7 Mar 2013)

Davywalnuts said:


> Road in question here, its rubbish tbh and cycle path is stupidly dangerous, but, the main road is wide.
> 
> https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=Hanworth Road, Hounslow&hl=en&ll=51.444031,-0.385938&spn=0.018376,0.045447&sll=52.8382,-2.327815&sspn=9.123282,23.269043&oq=hanworth road, &hnear=Hanworth Rd, Hounslow, United Kingdom&t=m&z=15&layer=c&cbll=51.4442,-0.38577&panoid=AqpEUvlWGWEP4VpTmbv_Dw&cbp=12,201.93,,0,-5.95


 
That 'cycle lane' is a bloody joke! Lethal!


----------



## Davywalnuts (7 Mar 2013)

fossyant said:


> Davy I've removed that last word on your post. Naughty naughty !


 
Oopppps, whoopsie...


----------



## Davywalnuts (7 Mar 2013)

Svendo said:


> That 'cycle lane' is a bloody joke! Lethal!


 
Blocked either ends, rutted in uneven and bumpy surfaces, blind all the way through between two rows or cars, passes behind a bus shelter, yet apparently is the accepted and preferred route for cyclists along that stretch..? Well, that was the justification from TFL, Hounslow Council and other groups when major works took place at the big junction along there and as to why no on road cycling facilities was built into the new road designs.. Needless to say, its not used..


----------



## GrasB (7 Mar 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> .... Finding the cause was easy... It has gone through Schwalbe Durano pluses...


That's one thing I like a the D+ & M+, if something does get through it never falls out leading to the 'put new tube in & pray' apprehension or that hard to find to find the source.


----------



## Black Country Ste (7 Mar 2013)

The decision to pack a spare pair of boxers this morning was inspired.

Not because of the pull-out-cum-left-hook by the school bus but that it was very wet, though I will be having a word with the school about the former.

[edit: having just read this back to myself, it could be taken oh so out of context.  ]


----------



## subaqua (7 Mar 2013)

wet wet and wet, but whizzed past hundreds of stationary vehicles on the Mile End Road. describes the ride home.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Mar 2013)

21 miles of wet followed by even more wet.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (7 Mar 2013)

Black Country Ste said:


> The decision to pack a spare pair of boxers this morning was inspired.
> 
> Not because of the pull-out-cum-left-hook by the school bus but that it was very wet, though I will be having a word with the school about the former.
> 
> [edit: having just read this back to myself, it could be taken oh so out of context.  ]


 That's alright, mate! I've just quoted your post above, just in case someone tries to misquote you. No, don't thank me, it was easy .


----------



## watchiekong (7 Mar 2013)

Got a flat half mile to home. Second puncture on the Brompton this year (grr). Only had one puncture all of last year.


----------



## glenn forger (7 Mar 2013)

Drizzly rain, cold hands, gloves in the wash cos they were getting whiffy.


----------



## 400bhp (7 Mar 2013)

Davywalnuts said:


> https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=Hanworth Road, Hounslow&hl=en&ll=51.444031,-0.385938&spn=0.018376,0.045447&sll=52.8382,-2.327815&sspn=9.123282,23.269043&oq=hanworth road, &hnear=Hanworth Rd, Hounslow, United Kingdom&t=m&z=15&layer=c&cbll=51.4442,-0.38577&panoid=AqpEUvlWGWEP4VpTmbv_Dw&cbp=12,201.93,,0,-5.95


 
Gawwd, that's an abomination


----------



## boydj (7 Mar 2013)

Heavy rain, cold, fresh headwind  I guess almost 3 weeks of cold, but dry weather with very light winds has spoiled me. I found myself wishing for lights to turn red to give me a break on the way into work this morning.


----------



## Kookas (7 Mar 2013)

Was going to fairweather it until my mate on his hybrid told me he was doing the full 12 miles despite the weather.

I absolutely destroyed my cheap Primark trousers, but to be honest that was inevitable anyway.

Question of the day: why do people with flat tyres refuse help so adamantly?


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (8 Mar 2013)

Wet, wet, wet yesterday but as has been said, kept a lot of the fairweathers off the road meaning I had pick of the bike shelter. Foggy this morning and looks likely to be staying around most of the day too. Prime shelter place again then


----------



## ianrauk (8 Mar 2013)

Kookas said:


> Question of the day: why do people with flat tyres refuse help so adamantly?


 
Perhaps they do not need any help?


----------



## kipster (8 Mar 2013)

Commuted in with the wife this morning, painfully slow. Got scalped by a teenage girl on a step through with a basket on the front 

Now looking forward for the ride home in heavy rain.


----------



## Beebo (8 Mar 2013)

kipster said:


> Commuted in with the wife this morning, painfully slow. Got scalped by a teenage girl on a step through with a basket on the front


Was your wife sitting on the cross bar or on the back?


----------



## helston90 (8 Mar 2013)

Road was wet but wasn't actually raining- first fast ride for a while due to the wind, managed 20.2mph average over 12.3 miles maxing out at 36mph, then sat in the bike shed and died for a minute or two upon arrival.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Mar 2013)

Very mild; very wet roads, but no rain; very foggy; loads of cyclists and cars going around with no lights.


----------



## MisterStan (8 Mar 2013)

Kookas said:


> Question of the day: why do people with flat tyres refuse help so adamantly?


I always offer to help, i've never had to actually help.
I'm often offered help, i never accept it. I probably sound like a right arse, when I gruffly say 'no thanks' but it's because i'm p*ssed off with the situation.


----------



## MisterStan (8 Mar 2013)

Took the long route in, very foggy, but not cold, took my jersey off in the end!


----------



## apb (8 Mar 2013)

little bit wet on the roads, but a pleasent cycle in. Scalped a mate from work on the way in. He's getting a Dolan track bike next week which will be a lot faster than his Mountain bike SS conversion, so had to enjoy it while i can.

Had a goal to reach 250 miles on strava by the end of the week. Need to find 10 miles on the way home tonight.


----------



## potsy (8 Mar 2013)

Friday legs into a headwind, hope the journey back is easier.
Got beeped at for being in primary thru a pinch point, he got the finger


----------



## GrasB (8 Mar 2013)

Almost had a 40~45mph head-on with a <beeep> MOB (Muppet On a Bike) this morning. Coming up to a corner with a car behind me me in the mist I see a blinking red light round the bend. The driver starts to overtake as we enter the corner & is close for real comfort as he'll probably cut in a bit & isn't actually accelerating to overtake so it'll take a long time, I get a bit distracted by this. About 1/3 round the corner realise that this flashing red light is on the FRONT of a bike coming towards me on the wrong side of the road & the approach speed is more like 40-45mph not 15-20mph & I'm much closer than I thought to him because of this. He also takes the driver by surprise who jinks the car to the right as he realises what's going on as well. I make my thoughts know to this person as I pass.

Besides that a nice but misty ride in.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Mar 2013)

GrasB said:


> Almost had a 40~45mph head-on with a <beeep> MOB (Muppet On a Bike) this morning. Coming up to a corner with a car behind me me in the mist I see a blinking red light round the bend. The driver starts to overtake as we enter the corner & is close for real comfort as he'll probably cut in a bit & isn't actually accelerating to overtake so it'll take a long time, I get a bit distracted by this. About 1/3 round the corner realise that this flashing red light is on the FRONT of a bike coming towards me on the wrong side of the road & the approach speed is more like 40-45mph not 15-20mph & I'm much closer than I thought to him because of this. He also takes the driver by surprise who jinks the car to the right as he realises what's going on as well. I make my thoughts know to this person as I pass.
> 
> Besides that a nice but misty ride in.


yikes - that is pushing it a bit. sometimes "we" can be our own worst enemies. I had a run in with a guy on an mtb on Tuesday whilst I was driving our car. 3 times he cut me up on his mtb causing me to use brakes/swerve to avoid him, crossing the road randomly, jumping up on the pavement on the right hand side, crossing the main road (after a T junction) without looking at me (hard on brakes) and then reappearing after a bridge (after I had turned left) to try to come on to the road at a pedestrain crossing without looking despite the fact there was an oncoming lorry and a car & lorry can't pass at that point - I was level with him at this point so he had to knwo I was there, our diesel engine is not quiet! I had words with him after a very long horn blast subtly phrased but most certainly not printable.


----------



## GrasB (8 Mar 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> yikes - that is pushing it a bit. sometimes "we" can be our own worst enemies. I had a run in with a guy on an mtb on Tuesday whilst I was driving our car. 3 times he cut me up on his mtb causing me to use brakes/swerve to avoid him, crossing the road randomly, jumping up on the pavement on the right hand side, crossing the main road (after a T junction) without looking at me (hard on brakes) and then reappearing after a bridge (after I had turned left) to try to come on to the road at a pedestrain crossing without looking despite the fact there was an oncoming lorry and a car & lorry can't pass at that point - I was level with him at this point so he had to knwo I was there, our diesel engine is not quiet! I had words with him after a very long horn blast subtly phrased but most certainly not printable.


It's made worse by the fact I'm one of those people who find it almost impossible to judge speed & distance from a flashing light. Had the bend been a right hander not a left hander they would have been in the lights of the car & my bike so probably been able to see something, but being a left hander all I had as a reference was the red flashing light. My initial judgement was wrong & then the preoccupation with the car caused me to drop frequent enough re-observations to check everything was as expected.


----------



## kipster (8 Mar 2013)

Extended the commute home today from my normal 3 miles, to closer to 6, wet and deep puddles everywhere. I do feel a fraud for such a short commute but will increase it bit by bit. My wife took the short route so I could go a bit faster


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Mar 2013)

56km of wet commuting to be told off by my (new and now ex-) GP for cycling - apparently I am doing too much exercise because it is interferring with my BP meds!

need not say more


----------



## MisterStan (8 Mar 2013)

Fine drizzle. 16.5 miles of it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Mar 2013)

18 miles of mist, had to stop and clear my glasses three times should have done it much more, rode blind for most of the ride.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (8 Mar 2013)

[QUOTE 2351964, member: 1314"]I've had enough of the dark and rain. Enough already. Make it stop.[/quote]
I like the dark, I don't mind the rain, but I so look forward to those mornings where you are riding in on dry roads with the sun coming up. Not long now............


----------



## Beebo (8 Mar 2013)

The combination of dark wet roads and friday nights, seems to bring out the f***wits. Too many close passes, mainly by people in black german cars.


----------



## HLaB (8 Mar 2013)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> I like the dark, I don't mind the rain, but I so look forward to those mornings where you are riding in on dry roads with the sun coming up. Not long now............


Are you emigrating


----------



## Spartak (8 Mar 2013)

A.M. deserted roads, more foxes than people, mild 9 degrees C & 2 strava top 10's 

P.M. lots of traffic, drizzle, low visibility therefore slow ride home, but probably still quicker than driving


----------



## monkeylc (8 Mar 2013)

Main cross road this morning and had some **** move around me to over take only to turn left in front of me!
missed my front wheel by inches......


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Mar 2013)

ride home; 20km of drizzle and rain, with two 5km dollops of misty fog in the middle

Hundreds of frogs. Hundreds and hundreds of frogs. Seriously. It was like something out of Exodus.

500m from front door horn riding nobber overtakes me on the double white lines, downhill, while I'm in primary, drives round and round the next roundabout until I arrive to turn right and then follows me draws up alongside tries to teach me how to ride by shouting through his passenger window.

He now needs a new door mirror. Twat. and I didn't say a single word.


----------



## Maylian (9 Mar 2013)

Not a commute but went for a birthday bike ride yesterday, slipped in the wet. Now have 4 stitches in my knee, other knee is cut and stiff and I have a swollen black eye which is sore after spending 5 hours in A&E.

Also the new gloves I bought as a birthday present and new overshoes are slightly ruined.....fortunately I'm alive and my bike (Alan) appears ok other than a few scrapes.


----------



## G3CWI (9 Mar 2013)

That was bad luck Maylian. I have decided to stick with my old hybrid for anything other than dry days. Much less twitchy than the road bike.


----------



## subaqua (9 Mar 2013)

ride in was misty yesterday. and effin early at 4am instead of 6am.

ride home was wet but i beat my line manager along the mile end road to bow from Aldgate- he was in his car .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Mar 2013)

Stupidly cold this morning, just enough snow on the roads and paths to make you go slow. Did 6.3 miles in 32 minutes


----------



## ianrauk (11 Mar 2013)

Just about to head out. It's minus 2, howling a gale and snowing - nice!


----------



## Andrew_P (11 Mar 2013)

Day 9 out last 365 lost due to weather, although if I am honest I propbably wouldn't have ridden as getting a bit of feedback from my knee. The thing that put me off was yellow for Sussex and Kent and parts were quite bdd this morning. Took my 15 minutes less than on my bike over 18 miles that was pleasing!

9 Days do not quite justify buying a snow\ice bike!


----------



## Beebo (11 Mar 2013)

London wasnt too bad, it was cold and windy but the roads were dry and the ice stayed away, Lets hope it will stay away all day.


----------



## fossyant (11 Mar 2013)

-3 when shuffling the cars for the missus. Surprise sprinkling of snow overnight.

Really glad I didn't decomission the Winter mode off the MTB - nearly did early last week. Trans Pennine to Work - set a few 2nd best times for me on Strava Sections - the TPT is drying out nicely !


----------



## MisterStan (11 Mar 2013)

No weekend miles, so fresh legs this morning, took the long route in and took it easy anyway. Bloody hell it was cold out there! Lots of ice on the Busway. Mad to think that I cycled home in shorts last week!


----------



## Nocode (11 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Just about to head out. It's minus 2, howling a gale and snowing - nice!


Nutter! 

Going to be even colder on the way home with that wind - metoffice report says it's going to 'feel like' -10, ouch!


----------



## donnydave (11 Mar 2013)

MisterStan said:


> No weekend miles, so fresh legs this morning, took the long route in and took it easy anyway. Bloody hell it was cold out there! Lots of ice on the Busway. Mad to think that I cycled home in shorts last week!



I was in overtrousers on padded pants last week as I continuously forgot to pack shorts for the way home and I can't believe it either. I had another logistical clothes related failure today and forgot to bring trousers for work. I reckon I can pull off shirt, tie and joggy bottoms with patterned ski socks


----------



## ianrauk (11 Mar 2013)

Nocode said:


> Nutter!
> 
> Going to be even colder on the way home with that wind - metoffice report says it's going to 'feel like' -10, ouch!


 

The A21 was clear.
Strange, as there was snow on the ground and wet until Bromley, no snow and dry further on.
Very blustery winds and chillingly cold.


----------



## BSRU (11 Mar 2013)

Annoying blustery wind, always seemed to be in my face or pushing me sidewards, apart from a 1km drag which meant I cycled up it alot faster than I normally would on the ice bike.
Roads were bone dry but took the ice bike as it was -2 without the added gale fore wind.
Not many cyclists out today.


----------



## Matthew_T (11 Mar 2013)

No commute today due to severe winds up here. Dont know about tomorrow though.

Going to go out later to find some obscure Strava segments to get a high place in.


----------



## potsy (11 Mar 2013)

fossyant said:


> -3 when shuffling the cars for the missus. Surprise sprinkling of snow overnight.
> 
> Really glad I didn't decomission the Winter mode off the MTB - nearly did early last week. Trans Pennine to Work - set a few 2nd best times for me on Strava Sections - the TPT is drying out nicely !


I decomissioned mine ages ago, can't be bothered to re-fit them now, gonna risk it on 35mm slicks 

Also went through the TPT tunnel up to brinny yesterday, was expecting a lovely smooth ride after your 'tarmac' quotes, wasn't quite what I imagined


----------



## fossyant (11 Mar 2013)

potsy said:


> I decomissioned mine ages ago, can't be bothered to re-fit them now, gonna risk it on 35mm slicks
> 
> Also went through the TPT tunnel up to brinny yesterday, was expecting a lovely smooth ride after your 'tarmac' quotes, wasn't quite what I imagined


 
It's really rough isn't it - I'm hoping the surface settles down - it's got better than before Christmas when diggers were going up it, so it was rutted. I think my KOM on the Tunnel to Tesco section is safe as it's that rough now.


----------



## potsy (11 Mar 2013)

fossyant said:


> It's really rough isn't it - I'm hoping the surface settles down - it's got better than before Christmas when diggers were going up it, so it was rutted. I think my KOM on the Tunnel to Tesco section is safe as it's that rough now.


I know I won't be doing 20mph down there that's for sure 

Passed a mtb'er going up there yesterday, don't know where'd he'd been but his face was dirtier than my bike


----------



## subaqua (11 Mar 2013)

frickin cold at 05.45 am and snowing, lovely ride in though. didn't realise i was in big ring either which is a bonus .


----------



## Davywalnuts (11 Mar 2013)

Lovely but bitterly cold tail wind this morning...

Going home, back into a bitterly cold and snowing head wind later tonight, not good.. But I love it!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Mar 2013)

This morning's commute didn't happen. Sniff. Sneeze. Cough.


----------



## 3narf (11 Mar 2013)

It was hard work today! I had last week off from cycling as I had a repeat vasectomy last Tuesday.

I just went up two teeth on my chainring which made it hard work combined with the icy blast of headwind at 0445 when I set off.

Not sure what the weather has in store for home time!

At least I can warm up a bit when I get back to the camper van.


----------



## Leodis (11 Mar 2013)

That is all.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Mar 2013)

Maylian said:


> Not a commute but went for a birthday bike ride yesterday, slipped in the wet. Now have 4 stitches in my knee, other knee is cut and stiff and I have a swollen black eye which is sore after spending 5 hours in A&E.
> 
> Also the new gloves I bought as a birthday present and new overshoes are slightly ruined.....fortunately I'm alive and my bike (Alan) appears ok other than a few scrapes.


 
you need to not attend A&E to obtain a black eye. hope the birthday got better from that point onwards.
I have acquired one over the weekend after departing from my mtb unexpectedly, smashing my cycling helmet, bruising - well everything from the way things feel today. from what I can tell, my left arm & both feet are the only things that have escaped the bruises. cycle helemt is in 4 pieces. so you have my symapthies.


----------



## Bodhbh (11 Mar 2013)

I think the prevailling southwesterly was broken this morning. I hope it stays broken on the way back.


----------



## Lyrical (11 Mar 2013)

Headwind all the way along tooting parts of CS7 and oh my, it's cold.

Hardest ride of the year and very very few cyclists.

And now all I can see is snow blowing sideways across the Thames, tonight's ride will be "Interesting"


----------



## fossyant (11 Mar 2013)

3narf said:


> It was hard work today! I had last week off from cycling as I had a repeat vasectomy last Tuesday.


 
Argh - just a week off  , my first one saw me off for 4 weeks and I've still got pain 5 months later ! Got more 'surgery' soon.


----------



## GrasB (11 Mar 2013)

I was, quite literally, steaming hot this morning.... but the air temp wasn't exactly warm. I'm currently looking at snow swirling around a courtyard


----------



## 400bhp (11 Mar 2013)

Man, that was a hard commute in. Legs were very stiff and there was a direct headwind all the way. Coupled with using the heavy beater bike and lowered tyre pressure made it one of the most taxing commutes.

Here's hoping for an easy return.


----------



## fossyant (11 Mar 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> departing from my mtb unexpectedly.


 
Psst, it's not been a good MTB ride unless you've crashed at least once. Them is the rulz !

PS is there 'The Velominati' for MTB'ers ?


----------



## fossyant (11 Mar 2013)

400bhp said:


> Here's hoping for an easy return.


 
Have you looked out of the Window ?


----------



## potsy (11 Mar 2013)

fossyant said:


> Have you looked out of the Window ?




Where are those car keys?


----------



## Hip Priest (11 Mar 2013)

Had a gentle bimble in, with snow all around. Overtook queue after queue of traffic, usually caused by BMW drivers wheelspinning aimlessly at the junction ahead.


----------



## Leodis (11 Mar 2013)

That was a tough ride home, headwind every inch of the way home


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2013)

Slow X certificate ride to work this morning, well below freezing, a light dusting of snow on the ground, snow showers and a stiff bitter biting wind in my face all the way into work, my thighs were aching from the cold and the effort within half a mile of leaving home, and my beard froze up, I got into work and there were great lumps of ice in my beard. The ride home was similar, no snow on the ground but bitter cold with snow showers, the saving grace was I had that wind at my back most of the way and was flying, seeing 25mph in places on the flat and running out of pedal revs.


----------



## fossyant (11 Mar 2013)

That was hard work. 12 mph on an off road path feels OK. Not so when you hit the road.


----------



## Hip Priest (11 Mar 2013)

dave r said:


> Slow X certificate ride to work this morning, well below freezing, a light dusting of snow on the ground, snow showers and a stiff bitter biting wind in my face all the way into work, my thighs were aching from the cold and the effort within half a mile of leaving home, and my beard froze up, I got into work and there were great lumps of ice in my beard. The ride home was similar, no snow on the ground but bitter cold with snow showers, the saving grace was I had that wind at my back most of the way and was flying, seeing 25mph in places on the flat and running out of pedal revs.


 
The opposite of me! I just rode home into a fierce headwind, complemented by sleet.


----------



## 400bhp (11 Mar 2013)

fossyant said:


> *That was hard work*. 12 mph on an off road path feels OK. Not so when you hit the road.


----------



## Kookas (11 Mar 2013)

fossyant said:


> That was hard work. 12 mph on an off road path feels OK. Not so when you hit the road.


 


Leodis said:


> That was a tough ride home, headwind every inch of the way home


 
It was. I took a massive blizzard to the face coming back, and I could hardly even watch the road properly. Everyone was pretty cautious though because of the low visibilty, so at least I wasn't the only one stuck at 15mph.


----------



## avsd (11 Mar 2013)

Cold but dry/sunny in Belfast and a strong tail wind. Pay back time in the morning I think


----------



## Black Country Ste (11 Mar 2013)

It was a full-on blizzard five minutes before leaving work. Stepped outside and it had completely stopped. And I had a tailwind! Leathered it up the Alcester Road in the big ring without realising.


----------



## kipster (11 Mar 2013)

Great ride in this morning, beat my previous best time although it didn't feel that fast. Had a chat with a roadie for part of the route which took the mind of the cold, then moved away from him up a bit of a hill  

Going home was altogether different, blown all over the shop, some headwind, some side, some tail. I bottled one section as too many cars about and didn't fancy being blown into the path of one of them, so took a different route.

No snow where I am, just cold and windy, bring on Tuesday.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (11 Mar 2013)

wind was brutal going in and coming back, but I had the tail wind tonight mostly in the best places.
But I have never had so many considerate motorists coming home today , which was great, no closes passes and waiting to pass when it was safe,

but the weather in this country has just gone mad and it pisses me right off


----------



## subaqua (11 Mar 2013)

cold cold headwind home. not snowing tho thankfully


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Mar 2013)

Just shy of 23 miles tonight to make up for the pitiful 6 miles this morning. Not as cold as this morning, but the wind has really picked up


----------



## MisterStan (11 Mar 2013)

Killer winds, mainly gusting from the side. Very cold. Bring on tomorrow!


----------



## 3narf (11 Mar 2013)

3narf said:


> It was hard work today!
> 
> .



What a superb tailwind! Like being borne aloft on wings of gold.


----------



## Collider (11 Mar 2013)

was concerned about ice and dangerous winds so took the bus and sulked for the entire journey. Will get back on it tomorrow


----------



## Moby Jones (11 Mar 2013)

Back on the bike today after 8 long months. Picked a nice brisk day to start again. A fair bit of ice about but didn't have any incidents. My feet did suffer from the cold a bit though.


----------



## subaqua (12 Mar 2013)

another bitterly cold one. with a tailwingd in , which means one thing ( well 2 actually) a PB for the ride in of 25 Mins. and a headwind home . took an extra 15 mins last night FFS.


----------



## potsy (12 Mar 2013)

Cold, windy, hard work.
Got beeped at for being on a RAB in Stockport, guy didn't look as he came out onto the RAB and nearly hit me, for this I got beeped at  stopped in the middle of the lane and invited him for a chat but he carried on his way, idiot 

Coming home I saw a bit of a road block, van, ambulance, person on the floor getting treatment, not sure what had happened but hope they are OK, Longley Lane Northenden for the locals


----------



## Andrew_P (12 Mar 2013)

Day 10 outof 365 no commute, M23 was a Ghost Town @ 7am. I nearly rode as Croydon was pretty clear... Glad I watched the news first as the last 6 miles were pretty much like this.

March @ Gatwick lol


----------



## BSRU (12 Mar 2013)

Still a nice strong gusty cold wind but it has changed direction slightly so the vast majority of the ride it was a cross wind or a head wind .


----------



## tadpole (12 Mar 2013)

A real suffer fest this morning, but bit better than yesterday. Slightly less wind at 15.5mph NE @-4°C with -12°c of wind-chill. Still, it was a full on head wind. It was very cold for a few miles and then it got colder.


----------



## MisterStan (12 Mar 2013)

Cold and hard work again, but less so than yesterday. Aside from the Siberian winds, it was a fine morning for a ride.


----------



## fossyant (12 Mar 2013)

potsy said:


> Coming home I saw a bit of a road block, van, ambulance, person on the floor getting treatment, not sure what had happened but hope they are OK, Longley Lane Northenden for the locals


 
Low sun again ? Saw 2 cyclists down last year on Longley Lane and a two cars smashed up recently.

Now't to report for me, decided to take the road part way on the MTB rather than the whole TPT and joined the TPT at Stockport. - Lovely and dry at the minute. The Mersey looked like glass this morning near Parrs Wood - very little wind. Got a meeting in town later, so will take the back roads and cycle routes into town on the MTB rather than hit the 'express routes'.


----------



## chqshaitan (12 Mar 2013)

was a nice ride in today, no wind to talk about.

Although my lace came undone on my boot and ended up wrapping around the pedal crank. not good when going up a hill on an express way


----------



## ianrauk (12 Mar 2013)

Thank gawd for my Specialized Defroster Boots, they keep my toes toasty warm.
Boy it was chilly out there with a very fierce cold blustery headwind.
I had to push the bike out of my road eve though it was gritted last night. The wind just blew all the grit away. Once on the A21 the roads were fine. Though traffic was heavy. Sun even popped out for an appearance.


----------



## Collider (12 Mar 2013)

Grim frostbitten headwind in some parts. The Altura Transformer windproof I picked up on sale recently has already proved to be a worthwhile investment


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Mar 2013)

nice slide on the ice tyres this morning. For those that know it, it was an underpass that goes under the A6 near Abbey Park in Leicester. There is always water on the road in the dip of the underpass, presumably it is running off the A6. Anyway, turn into the road taking it steady knowing it would be icy, pick a line and decide to go straight no matter what. Just getting into the dip and I notice there isn't any water but the dip is full of proper slush 3-4 inches deep. way to late to bail so I go into it, back end starts to go and then all of a sudden the tyre bites, a bit of a wobble and I level off and away I go, God bless ice tyres I say.

Apart from that a very chilly slow 24 miles into work this morning.

Big round of applause for all of you still out there on slicks.


----------



## J.Primus (12 Mar 2013)

Bit worried about my journey home, the wind was so strong I didn't realise I was doing 20mph up a hill without putting in too much effort. That's going to be one hell of a headwind on the way home!


----------



## martinclive (12 Mar 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Killer winds, mainly gusting from the side. Very cold. Bring on tomorrow!


.........but how humble of you not to mention that we scalped an electric bike!!!


----------



## MisterStan (12 Mar 2013)

martinclive said:


> .........but how humble of you not to mention that we scalped an electric bike!!!


The peloton will not be beaten!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Mar 2013)

martinclive said:


> .........but how humble of you not to mention that we scalped an electric bike!!!


 
The last snow spell we had I overtook an electric bike whilst on my ice tyres, I presumed with the cold the motor was playing up, it certainly wasn't due to my cycling prowess.


----------



## 400bhp (12 Mar 2013)

Surprisingly easier on the way in this morning. I'd simply added about 7psi to the tyres. Perhaps the wind had dropped a little too.


----------



## HLaB (12 Mar 2013)

I had my closest to a scheduled deflation today; on my 2nd last ride I p'tured and on the last I opted not to fix it and take the short way home; that was over a week ago so I knew I'd be facing a flat (sceduled ?) this morning. On the bright side once I got going it was quite nice to be commuting again


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Mar 2013)

Nice to be back on the bike today.

Although it was cold there was no ice or snow to contend with. I had a Tenn jacket under the Aldi winter jacket for extra warmth, and ski gloves, and stayed quite warm enough what with the balaclava too.


----------



## MisterStan (12 Mar 2013)

Felt like hard work again, but I managed a respectable average speed all the same. Traffic was quite light. Scalped a pair of roadies too.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Mar 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Felt like hard work again, but I managed a respectable average speed all the same. Traffic was quite light. Scalped a pair of roadies too.


 
Yet for me was the opposite.
Nice tailwind for a change which meant a good time. 
Still bleedin' cold though.


----------



## subaqua (12 Mar 2013)

just before the commute home was walking from one site office to another and spotted a cyclist whose rear derailer hanger had gave way and put the RD into the spokes. I showed /helpedhim how to get the wheel out of the dropouts take the RD out of the blade type spokes and told him turn a multiple speed cassete into a single speed get you home bike with a chain tool. I also guided him to Evans 100yds up the road so he could buy a chain tool.

work wanted to now why my hands were oily .

the best comment was - how do you know all this abouit bikes !!


----------



## MisterStan (12 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Nice tailwind


Jammy sod.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Mar 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Jammy sod.


 

Yeah..but had to work for it this morning.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Mar 2013)

Not as windy in Leicester tonight, speed is still crap, bloody Giro challenge has ruined my speed, be glad when I have finished it.


----------



## avsd (12 Mar 2013)

Cold but DRY in Belfast. Thing I need to buy a lottery ticket this week. Both taxi and a bus gave way to me at a junction when they had right of way. They got a big  then a dog owner stepped of the cycle path with his dog so I could pass safely.. With luck like that I should definitely win the lottery


----------



## Matthew_T (12 Mar 2013)

Had an awesome commute today. Morning was glorious and very beautiful with the sun out and shining. Very cold though so tested my new neck warmer/balaclava which worked wonders and kept my face very warm. Iced over puddles to contend with and the odd bit of snow. Very strong tailwind meant that I got 3rd on one Strava segment.

Evenings ride was a little earlier than normal so set off just before the sun went down. Nearly got taken out by a taxi who cut a corner just as I set off.
Icy patches had disappeared by now but saw some bit of snow still. Sidewind meant that I could keep up a good speed.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (12 Mar 2013)

Another good day, much warmer than yesterday, my hands didn't actually loose feeling today, but my legs would not work very well for some reason, may be the 17 days off from cycling didn't help ! but I feel very tired tonight so no more trying to get to sleep.
Again lots of very nice motorists as well.


----------



## PoliceMadAd (12 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> That's a cracking commute. Perfect distance IMHO.
> It's great that you are starting now as come the spring when the weather is much better, you will be flying.
> An early morning commute in warm sunshine is one of lifes great cycling pleasures.
> Please keep us updated as to how you get on.
> ...



A quick update, been doing the commute now for just under a month (though it feels like a helluva lot longer) i enjoy most of it (just not the mile or so of country road at the start and end dependent on which way im coming).

I do it 2-4 days a week, have a physical job in between so its tiring but it's not putting me off.

Just need to take a bit more pride in and care of my bike as im neglecting it so getting my act together as of tomorrow and gonna get a new chain sorted and take the bike to an LBS to get the gears and rear wheel sorted (the gears dont change properly, but im managing, and the rear wheel wobbles).


----------



## dave r (12 Mar 2013)

Commute today was similar to yesterday, quarter past seven in the morning its freezing with a bitter biting head wind, but the wind isn't quite so strong as yesterday, still made for a slow trip, came out tonight and its warmed,up a lot, still cold though, and the wind has eased a bit more, but it was still mostly behind me and helped me fly home, the minor annoyance is the driver of a grey car that gives a loud blast on the horn when ever he comes up behind a cyclist, I've seen him a couple of times before and thought the horn blast was because I was in primary, tonight I was rolling along in secondary with plenty of room for the overtake and still got the horn blast.


----------



## subaqua (13 Mar 2013)

Yay. didn't feel as cold this morning. and it was getting light when i left. even better was it was light going over London bridge


----------



## GrasB (13 Mar 2013)

Decided to go swap the 49t chaining for the 47t one & glued up the 22mm Durano tubs on the fixed. So this mornings commute a short one at 16.37mile took 34m 57s... ... ...


----------



## G3CWI (13 Mar 2013)

47 minutes of joy!

First time in on the hybrid so some off-road fun was possible. Nice ride through a wood. Slightly less easy "technical" across a ploughed field. Lots of pheasants out and about (far more than cars of course). Two more of my spotted potholes are receiving attention - one has been "fixed"; rather poorly fixed but much better than it was. A particularly nasty one - submerged and huge, now sports two orange cones. Bright sunshine cast a great shadow of the cycling G3CWI in the hedgerows.

It was cool but not too cold although I did suffer the cyclists' equivalent of brain freeze coasting down the 10% hill on the route. What a pity that I have to go down it and up it both ways, grrr. 10 miles of total bliss.

The only down side of my route compared to central London is perhaps the lack of a Costa Coffee to go. But then again, maybe not.


----------



## Blurb (13 Mar 2013)

Crossed paths with TrafficDroid for the first time this AM.
Gave up SCR'ing another rider after they kept running lights.
Strange noise from down below (bike not me) will need further investigation.


----------



## martinclive (13 Mar 2013)

Saw a great trick by a white lorry this morning - clearly got impatient waiting to turn right at a tee junction behind a red car and so just turned down the wrong side of the road as the car pulled off and overtook it! Would have been fine if he had not been looking back scowling at the car and heading towards me! Still no harm done and a lovely day otherwise....


----------



## Andrew_Culture (13 Mar 2013)

First commute since last Thursday. There was an unrelenting headwind, I could feel the icy wind slicing through my cheapo long-sleeve jersey and nobody else on the road appeared to be able to see me. When I arrived at work I was so hot my face was blotchy and my chest tight.

Loved it.


----------



## Phil485 (13 Mar 2013)

Got dressed, got bike out of shed. Set off, decided to check out brake run after 100 yards. Found broken spoke.
Returned to shed, had a shower and drove in.

Poo cos it looks like a nice day for it


----------



## Shut Up Legs (13 Mar 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> First commute since last Thursday. There was an unrelenting headwind, I could feel the icy wind slicing through my cheapo long-sleeve jersey and nobody else on the road appeared to be able to see me. When I arrived at work I was so hot my face was blotchy and my chest tight.
> 
> Loved it.


Speaking of which: it was 35°C yesterday when I rode home, and today the heat wave ended! 
It was 23.5° today when I rode home, and likely to be similar for at least the next few days. A nice change after 10 days in a row of 30+ temperatures, and a broken March heat record for Melbourne. Amazing how much energy you can find for cycling faster when you're not being fried.


----------



## G3CWI (13 Mar 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> nobody else on the road appeared to be able to see me.
> 
> Loved it.


 
I seem to recall that the Japanese invaded Singapore by cycling down the Malaysian Peninsular. Perhaps they too had noticed that people on bikes are invisible?


----------



## Andrew_P (13 Mar 2013)

Really nice to be back in the saddle this morning, didn't care about the drivers just got my head down and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (13 Mar 2013)

victor said:


> Speaking of which: it was 35°C yesterday when I rode home, and today the heat wave ended!
> It was 23.5° today when I rode home, and likely to be similar for at least the next few days. A nice change after 10 days in a row of 30+ temperatures, and a broken March heat record for Melbourne. Amazing how much energy you can find for cycling faster when you're not being fried.


 
Job swap?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Mar 2013)

Cold but nothing like the last two days, hit no wind until the last couple of miles, very sunny and only 1hr 15mins left on the Giro challenge. Ice tyres still on but the roads were in the main dry


----------



## fossyant (13 Mar 2013)

Back on 23c and a softshell top. Still a bit chilly, but nice to be rolling along rather than plodding on studs.


----------



## BSRU (13 Mar 2013)

Phil485 said:


> Got dressed, got bike out of shed. Set off, decided to check out brake run after 100 yards. Found broken spoke.
> Returned to shed, had a shower and drove in.
> 
> Poo cos it looks like a nice day for it


Good excuse for a spare bike or set of wheels so you do not miss a day like today.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Mar 2013)

PoliceMadAd said:


> A quick update, been doing the commute now for just under a month (though it feels like a helluva lot longer) i enjoy most of it (just not the mile or so of country road at the start and end dependent on which way im coming).
> 
> I do it 2-4 days a week, have a physical job in between so its tiring but it's not putting me off.
> 
> Just need to take a bit more pride in and care of my bike as im neglecting it so getting my act together as of tomorrow and gonna get a new chain sorted and take the bike to an LBS to get the gears and rear wheel sorted (the gears dont change properly, but im managing, and the rear wheel wobbles).


 

Good to hear you stuck at it.
Yup, for all round weekly commuting you do need to look after the bike or you will pay for it big time.
Keep it up, it's tough going with this weather at the moment. But as I said previous, the better weather is coming.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Mar 2013)

LOCO said:


> Really nice to be back in the saddle this morning, didn't care about the drivers just got my head down and really enjoyed it.


 

Good to hear Loco.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Mar 2013)

Saw one of these on my commute this morning (not my pic)






Looked resplendent in the winter sunshine. What a marvellous way to travel to your final destination.


----------



## Andrew_P (13 Mar 2013)

This popped on my my FB feed this morning, I quite like it!


----------



## clarion (13 Mar 2013)

OK, Ladies and Gentlemen of CS7, I am back on the route!


----------



## HLaB (13 Mar 2013)

A beautiful crisp clear day so I tried out a new commute route. I was laughing at one point, the car in front of me patiently waited behind a 'Keep Clear' here and when the lights changed they shuffled forward into the limited space in front and I inturn shuffled forward to where he had been. It wasn't far enough for one neanderthal, he wanted to turn left into the minor side road before the lights so started blaring his horn perhaps I should have shuffled forward into the 'keep clear'  but I was too busy allowing the nice lady exiting the minor road into the junction; anyway when I did move forward leaving him enough room to undertake he launched a tirade of abuse much to the amusement of me, the waiting lady driver and other surrounding drivers and pedestrians (all intimating I should ignore him as he was crazy ). Got to work a little bit too early and it was so nice that I went on an adhoc loop to pass the time.


----------



## MisterStan (13 Mar 2013)

Beautiful morning for a ride, fresh and sunny. Long route in and a good average speed, some of which was down to catching a nice tailwind at times.


----------



## Melonfish (13 Mar 2013)

Had one pillock trying to overtake into a traffic queue and somewhat close to my pannier. waved him off and got the finger as he passed after the junction (lovely)
then later on got shouted at by another cyclist. he was on a shared use cycle path and i was on the road. he shouted at me to get in the cycle lane. totally non plussed me that.
pete


----------



## Recycle (13 Mar 2013)

Melonfish said:


> then later on got shouted at by another cyclist. he was on a shared use cycle path and i was on the road. he shouted at me to get in the cycle lane. totally non plussed me that.
> pete


Probably a recently converted motorist. Give him time, he'll have his road to Damascus moment.


----------



## Scotty1991 (13 Mar 2013)

Got smashed in the face by two hail storms today


----------



## BSRU (13 Mar 2013)

Had a selfish driver decide to execute an extremely close pass then immediately turn right into a car park
I will enjoy uploading that one to YouTube later .

.


----------



## G3CWI (13 Mar 2013)

Bored at work so decided to come home. Harder journey home with much more ascent; that and cycling into the wind.

Saw a female Team Sky rider cycling at a huge pace in the drops, impressive. Overtaken by a Sett Valley roadie - kept up for 50m before commonsense returned. Saw the chap whose garden I cycle through - said hi. After crossing the ploughed field a Cheshire peasant pheasant walked straight in front of me without looking. I did not shout at him.

Further amazing pothole results: the two orange cones seen in one of "my" potholes this morning have gone - the hole been repaired but also the whole stretch of road has been done. Brilliant.

Colleague at work asked how long my cycle ride was and thought initially that I said four to five minutes. She was gobsmacked when I corrected it to forty five. Just a few weeks ago this distance (10 miles) seemed impossible for me to want to commute...

PS Just rang Cheshire East Council highways to congratulate them on prompt service. Woman that I spoke to was taken aback - never had anyone ring to thank them before apparently!


----------



## helston90 (13 Mar 2013)

Lost my rear light on the way in this morning- my Moon Gem 3.0- only a £20 job but it was rechargeable and I liked it, will attempt to find it on the way home this evening but I have the whole 12 miles to cover in 'searching' mode.


----------



## fossyant (13 Mar 2013)

helston90 said:


> Lost my rear light on the way in this morning- my Moon Gem 3.0- only a £20 job but it was rechargeable and I liked it, will attempt to find it on the way home this evening but I have the whole 12 miles to cover in 'searching' mode.


 
Good look, there is a light goblin that takes them all. Lost 2 recently.


----------



## Hip Priest (13 Mar 2013)

My rear wheel buckled last night (3 broken spokes) so I had to dig out the rusty old MTB. Left my keys in the garage door, so when I got to work I couldn't (a) Get into the car park (b) lock my bike or (c) get into my locker to get my work clothes out.

Who needs a drink?


----------



## dave r (13 Mar 2013)

lovely sunny day, still cold but that wind has eased right off, the only thing that spoilt an excellent days commuting was a puncture tonight, the first one I've had whilst commuting for several years, both last years punctures were on leisure rides, still I was nearly home so walked the rest of the way and will fix it later.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (13 Mar 2013)

All good again apart from one thing

the pissing shitty British weather


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Mar 2013)

22 miles and completed the Giro challenge, bit of a snow shower at one point but a completely quiet ride.


----------



## MisterStan (13 Mar 2013)

The temperature seems to have dropped this evening, felt colder than this morning. Good run home aside from some idiot close passing me on the widest road in town....


----------



## HLaB (13 Mar 2013)

A pretty uneventful pm commute, a couple of snow flurries came in but by the time I got out of the office it had passed and it was quite a nice evening so I used up the last of the light and extended my commute in to the country  I opted for the cycle farce at Castor for the first time as for the first time I encountered cars and the barrier down the middle of the road would stop them overtaking and on the fixie I wouldn't have been the fastest up Love's Hill


----------



## clarion (13 Mar 2013)

Where did all that snow come from?


----------



## subaqua (13 Mar 2013)

clarion said:


> Where did all that snow come from?


 
I went out to unlock the bike and was "oh " rang a mate in stratford and he said "it bright n sunny here" wasn't when i got there


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (13 Mar 2013)

The worst ride of the year into work this morning as I was fully laden with a rucksack of stuff, found it really hard going. Fast forward 8 hours to the best ride home of the year. A round trip of 65 miles with the only downside being my HR strap played up big time, all the way home at an average of 51BPM.....hmm, I don't think so somehow......


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Mar 2013)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> The worst ride of the year into work this morning as I was fully laden with a rucksack of stuff, found it really hard going. Fast forward 8 hours to the best ride home of the year. A round trip of 65 miles with the only downside being my HR strap played up big time, all the way home at an average of 51BPM.....hmm, I don't think so somehow......


 
65 miles round commute is a proper ride


----------



## GrasB (14 Mar 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> All good again apart from one thing
> 
> the ****ing s***ty British weather


What's not to like about our weather? I mean come on, it was snowing & sunny at the same time


----------



## donnydave (14 Mar 2013)

Guided busway was a bit icy this morning, I straight-lined lots of ice with no problems but then got to the end of the busway turning onto Milton road and had a complete idiot moment: I slowed to walking pace so I could look at the traffic on the road but for some reason decided to try and turn, immediately fell off. What annoys me more than falling off (no injuries to speak of) is that my coat is no longer pristine and my waterproof overtrousers now have a large section which isnt waterproof. Luckily I fell on the pannier side so no damage to bike.

While I'm at it, there's a bloke I see almost every day coming the other way, flourescent yellow jacket and red helmet, jeans. I've given up trying to get a hello, good morning or just a nod from him, he never gives any response. A split second before I fell off I saw him about 50 yards away coming up Milton road to turn onto the busway. He rode straight by with me on the floor, not a word. Old man with dog (they somehow always appear at these moments?!) was very nice and helpful.


----------



## dodd82 (14 Mar 2013)

First ride for a few weeks, for varying reasons that I won't bore people with. Boy was it tough. Combination of reduced fitness levels, a recent cold and the freezing conditions meant that my lungs felt like a 70 year old smoker's by the top of the hill.

As always, the journey starts with an uphill battle, typical close passes from the big cars, and ends with a nice easy ride down a canal path watching the sun rise over the frosted countryside. Even had a heron walk in front of me!

Morning spoilt slightly by an altercation with a bus driver on the first part - he was slow close that i tapped on his window. Caught him up at the roundabout and advised him that his driving will kill someone. Just considering a complaint to his bus company.


----------



## BSRU (14 Mar 2013)

Wet roads yesterday evening combined with a sub-zero night meant I was on the ice bike this morning, lovely, sunny, no real wind and a balmy -4 when I left the house .


----------



## MisterStan (14 Mar 2013)

Very cold this morning, a lovely hard frost on all the cars and plenty on th ground too. No ice to speak of though really. Took a loop into Cambridge City for a change, aside from a bit of a close pass from a bus, not a bad run with the traffic. Glorious sunshine for the whole ride too.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Mar 2013)

Gave a driver the fright of her life this morning. Coming up to a junction I sensed a car to my right overtaking. Then slowly moving towards me squeezing me to the kerb. So had to hit the brakes. From behind I could see she was on the phone. So overtook and banged on the roof of her car. Think her head hit the roof it made her jump so much.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Mar 2013)

31 very cold and frosty miles this morning. Lovely riding through the countryside with the sun blazing and everywhere white over.

Lots of apologies to the cyclist that I nearly crashed into on the cycle path, my fault should have rang my bell as I steamed by.


----------



## fossyant (14 Mar 2013)

Some silly commuter racing this morning. I was taking it easy down the hill just after leaving home - 28 mph on the fixed, just spinning away. Guy on a road bike flies past then starts freewheeling. Bit of agressive filtering from him, I'm still taking my time. Get to the lights at the bottom, and he gets through and I stop at red. He then looks round to see me stopped, so he eases right up and freewheels on the flat.  

Right then.  Off I set, brisk pace. Get 'pipped' from a mate in a car, so I stop at the next set of lights for a brief chat. Said rider is just in front. Off we set and he's now toasted, never to be seen again.  That will learn you !


----------



## glenn forger (14 Mar 2013)

[QUOTE 2360308, member: 1314"]Traffic jammed up most of the way from Balham to Clapham Common. 3 car crash just south of Clapham Common.

Met a bloke who I talk to occasionally:

“I had an incident yesterday. I was in the bus lane between New Malden and Worcester Park when the bus just stopped, not at the bus stop, this old man got out and I rode into him. My shoulder still hurts. He was shook up and bleeding from his head but he didn’t want an ambulance. It was the bus driver’s fault."

Then I met Sitting Duck and rode down together from Clapham Common to Southwark. 

Dry and sunny, a bit cold.[/quote]

I've seen that on Bishopsgate, a bus stopped randomly and let people off, a COL copper on a bike rolled up and said to the bus driver "This isn't a bus stop!" and the look of conflicting emotions on the bus driver's face was priceless!

"Cyclist scum, but copper, errr"


----------



## BSRU (14 Mar 2013)

fossyant said:


> Some silly commuter racing this morning. I was taking it easy down the hill just after leaving home - 28 mph on the fixed, just spinning away. Guy on a road bike flies past then starts freewheeling. Bit of agressive filtering from him, I'm still taking my time. Get to the lights at the bottom, and he gets through and I stop at red. He then looks round to see me stopped, so he eases right up and freewheels on the flat.
> 
> Right then.  Off I set, brisk pace. Get 'pipped' from a mate in a car, so I stop at the next set of lights for a brief chat. Said rider is just in front. Off we set and he's now toasted, never to be seen again.  That will learn you !


I think it is that time of year again when the hibernating roadie types appear on the road but fail to realise they are not as quick as they once were.


----------



## BSRU (14 Mar 2013)

Last night some complete muppet cyclist decided that the traffic was not quite going fast enough.
Just as I am about to turn left, he undertakes me but instead of staying on the road he uses the drop kerb to go onto the pavement.
He then rides along the pavement at high speed and jumps back onto the road, his crass manoeuvre gaining him a massive two places, me and the car in front of me
A bad combination, in a mad rush and completely selfish .


----------



## Mark Tobin (14 Mar 2013)

oh it was a cold one,-2 i think, cars covered in frost/ice, however left the Alfa at home. I'm really lucky though, I've got a gorgeous route for commuting, all quiet back roads, no real traffic as they all use the main road which runs beside the old road, & nice countryside. One BMW driver who I'd have to admit came a bit closer to me than I'd have liked as he drove past, but apart from that all quiet, its times like this I'm really glad I moved out of Dublin! About 9.4km this morning, the last couple of km are quite hilly in places, but there's a huge amount of satisfaction knowning I've put the effort in & cycled to work.


----------



## Melonfish (14 Mar 2013)

100 from mankychester to warrington almost had me off last night.
having just joined the a57 from liverpool road in caddishead i was heading towards the lights when the sod shot past me so close i almost had an accident in my padded shorts.
it was without doubt the closest pass i have ever had.
i fortunately had the room to swerve as he passed, i was in the gutter, the bit that looks like a cycle lane but isn't but i was lucky not to come off.
he pulled up at the lights to turn right and i've never sworn so much in all my life i pointed right at him and shouted he was a total idiot! which got lots of smiles from the passengers.
naturally i totally failed to get the reg i was that freaked out and i don't run a cam.
lessons learned i'm getting a couple of gopro's whenever things like this happen i'm concentrating too much on the road to take licences.


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (14 Mar 2013)

For one reason or another it was my first time on the bike in nearly a week today. I thought I must be mad as sleet started to fall as I left the house, but it's just cold rain really and it had stopped after a few minutes, so then it was just cold! 

Otherwise a fairly uneventful ride in and looking forward to the return leg (in spite of feeling a bit sniffly - I guess I'll just need to MTFU as they say?!)


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Mar 2013)

Melonfish said:


> it was without doubt the closest pass i have ever had.
> i fortunately had the room to swerve as he passed, i was in the gutter, the bit that looks like a cycle lane but isn't but i was lucky not to come off.
> he pulled up at the lights to turn right and i've never sworn so much in all my life i pointed right at him and shouted he was a total idiot! which got lots of smiles from the passengers.
> naturally i totally failed to get the reg i was that freaked out and i don't run a cam.
> lessons learned i'm getting a couple of gopro's whenever things like this happen i'm concentrating too much on the road to take licences.


 
Ouch... but good reaction.


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Mar 2013)

A pal accompanied me on my ride to work today as he is in training to cycle from South Glos to Lindisfarne. We did 16 miles mainly along quiet country roads, with the frosty fields and Severn Bridge as views. With some tasty climbs and fast descents built in, it was a great start to the day and I have found yet another interesting route to work.


----------



## chqshaitan (14 Mar 2013)

Melonfish said:


> 100 from mankychester to warrington almost had me off last night.
> having just joined the a57 from liverpool road in caddishead i was heading towards the lights when the sod shot past me so close i almost had an accident in my padded shorts.
> it was without doubt the closest pass i have ever had.
> i fortunately had the room to swerve as he passed, i was in the gutter, the bit that looks like a cycle lane but isn't but i was lucky not to come off.
> ...


 
Damn, that sucks bud, glad you are okay, that is the main thing.


----------



## Glow worm (14 Mar 2013)

A nice, incident free, sunny ride in this morning. No close passes, no dodgy pulling out in front of me, no idiot beeping & pointing to the useless cycle farcility adjacent to the road- wish it could be like today more often. Maybe my new CC top put them off!

I am finding my winter tyres quite hard work now and am looking forward to switching them once (or if) the weather warms up a tad.


----------



## Kookas (14 Mar 2013)

Bit of student slalom today after two girls decided they'd step out into the middle of the road to try to cross as I was doing about 25mph. Terrified the hell out of me.

On that note, I've got some SwissStop Greens in the post. Can't wait to have some decent stopping power.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (14 Mar 2013)

Coming home today, dry roads, sunlight, warm temperature, little wind. I thought I was dreaming.
The ride home was idyllic, made me realise why I kept going thru all he crap weather, the warmth today made my legs get right into it and the ride home was no effort at all.
It was topped off perfectly by the wafting smell from the fish and chip shop as I dreamily cycled thru St Ives.


----------



## Matthew_T (14 Mar 2013)

Scalped a guy going up a hill today. However, it didnt really go to plan. I was planning on cycling past him on the hill however just as we arrived at it, he stopped and got off. I still count it as a scalp though.
Had quite a few patient and impatient people today. 2 lorries and a bus that waited patiently for me to pass cars/go through pinch points.
Had one guy point to the left at a pinch point and another who nearly drove into the back of me. Also had a woman who started signalling left on the approach to a mini roundabout and then started to overtake me. She got a death stare and then I muttered to myself how pointless it would be to do it.


----------



## sheffgirl (14 Mar 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Coming home today, dry roads, sunlight, warm temperature, little wind. I thought I was dreaming.
> The ride home was idyllic, made me realise why I kept going thru all he crap weather, the warmth today made my legs get right into it and the ride home was no effort at all.
> It was topped off perfectly by the wafting smell from the fish and chip shop as I dreamily cycled thru St Ives.


 
My ride home is punctuated by the smell of sweets (Cadbury Basset factory) and the nice smells from the bakery I ride past. It differs depending on what they are making, but at the moment it is liquorice allsorts and hot cross buns


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Mar 2013)

Glow worm said:


> A nice, incident free, sunny ride in this morning. No close passes, no dodgy pulling out in front of me, no idiot beeping & pointing to the useless cycle farcility adjacent to the road- wish it could be like today more often. Maybe my new CC top put them off!
> 
> I am finding my winter tyres quite hard work now and am looking forward to switching them once (or if) the weather warms up a tad.


 
x2 re the winter tyres, hoping to hit 200 miles on them this week and my legs really felt it tonight


----------



## HLaB (14 Mar 2013)

A beautiful crisp clear commute this morn, I awoke a wee bit early took one look out of the window at the  and immediately got up  It was a bit nippy at first but there was no wind and I headed to a road which I knew would be untreated but it had been dry so I could avoid the frozen patches and by the time I got to the office, it had warmed up nicely; its just a pity I had to work. Then I remembered I had a site visit to make, my line manager had sent me an email asking me to drive out but there was no way I was driving and he was off 
Unfortunately I felt something niggling the roof of my mouth and in case it headed for my throat I decided to take the short easy route this evening. The only thing I can remember was a muppet taxi driver, who rather than waiting behind me a red light thought he'd crawl up beside me even if that meant he was on the wrong side of the road; I had great delight when the junction snarled up and I just cut through  Doubly nice when he did catch up as I was being held up by traffic and he couldn't overtake. And tripply nice when he could overtake he seemed to give me respect, with a nice overtake


----------



## potsy (14 Mar 2013)

Tonight's inward commute was mainly 10 miles of cold drizzly 
Was meant to be having a car day too, still, on the plus side my gear has 8 hours to dry out ready to get wet again going home


----------



## MisterStan (14 Mar 2013)

Late commute home tonight as met a friend for a couple of pints after work. It felt strange riding in the dark! Very quiet traffic wise and not a soul on the busway for miles and then I nearly hit a ninja ped and get blinded by a cyclist with his front light set too high within 50 metres of each other.


----------



## Sandra6 (15 Mar 2013)

Bit of a funny on the ride home last night. 
My work mate and I were on a side street about to cross and pull onto the road, there's a traffic island which you obviously go around. Gap in traffic, we go, then another cyclist appears on the pavement, jumps onto the wrong side of the road and crosses in front of the traffic island to get in front of us. 
My mate laughs and says "go on" so we sped up a bit and followed this guy round the corner, being a little mischievous we hung on his back wheel. To be honest we could have easily passed him but there was a lorry turning so we hung back, and he got up out of his saddle and, well, didn't actually go anywhere for all his efforts. We left a reasonable distance between us but he kept looking back, checking where we were. Joking I said I'd get him on the hill, but then all of a sudden he spurted off, straight over the middle of the RAB to go to the right, in front of one car, round the side of another, on the right of a third stationary car and then cut in between the cars in front and took off up the inside of the traffic. Even my mate -who rides like a nutter - was a bit open mouthed at him.


----------



## MisterStan (15 Mar 2013)

A damp and grey morning, chucked an extra loop in as I left early and got a 2nd place on a Strava segment I didn't know existed! Killer headwind coming up the Busway at Longstanton - Oakington made it hard work. Just shy of 22 miles this morning.


----------



## BSRU (15 Mar 2013)

Managed to miss the rain but the roads were very wet, a nice temperature for a ride and the wind was not too strong.
Forecast is for rain and strong winds but it is Friday


----------



## fossyant (15 Mar 2013)

Bit wet, but it eased off, and ended up a bit overdressed. Passed a wobbly student on the A34 near the hospitals. I pulled up at a pedestrian crossing, and made sure i didn't have enough room inside me for an undertake. Guess what, idiot thinks he can undertake and jump the lights, realises at last minute, slams on brakes (huge squeal) I glance back and he's desperately trying to stay upright as he shuffles over onto the pavement. Shake my head, and off I set.

Idiots.


----------



## clarion (15 Mar 2013)

Fast this morning. But there were a few idiots.

And a few pleasant surprises, such as the chap in ordinary clothes on a hybrid with propstand, with a backpack bungeed to his rack, who scalped the carbon bling boiz.


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Mar 2013)

South Westerly back after two or three weeks of a northerly came as bit of culture shock going in to work with a headwind.

Me + 40ft Artic @ 45mph + Van overtaking 40fter on A23 dual carriageway in Hooley = adrenaline rush = Going Flat out to try and catch him up. 

Really did scare the crap out of me, total barstard. The only thing about riding my bike that makes it unpleasurable is the selfish peanuts in the heavy metal. I don't care about the weather or being tired or cold etc, I just want to be given a safe journey, trouble is most of time that is out of my control.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Mar 2013)

Ditched the ice tyres for today, nice 32 miles in to work with a tailwind on most stretches. Obviously going to be a headwind tonight, but I only have to do three miles to hit 200 for the week and only 0.13 miles for 2000 for the year.


----------



## BSRU (15 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Ditched the ice tyres for today, nice 32 miles in to work with a tailwind on most stretches. Obviously going to be a headwind tonight, but I only have to do three miles to hit 200 for the week and only 0.13 miles for 2000 for the year.


That's good going.
Fingers crossed, yesterday was the last time I will use the ice tyres before next winter.
Without them it is so quiet and I seem to float up those hills.


----------



## HLaB (15 Mar 2013)

A bit of an overcast commute this morning but dry, I awoke early like yesterday but the sky didn't encourage me to jump out of bed and I still had this niggling thing in the back of my mouth/throat (no better/ no worse ). I opted on a slow circular commute with plenty of bail out points if it did get worse but it didn't  Used a farcility near Eye, and met another cyclist who gave my 'morning' a bit of a glare in response (was it too early for him/ did I have the temeritiy to be on his path ). Anyway I ended up with a just over 13mile commute (unlucky for some!)


----------



## clarion (15 Mar 2013)

Get some decent tyres! Continentals are rubbish.

But you remind me - I spotted a flint in my front tyre at a red light. Need to get that out before it does any mischief.


----------



## donnydave (15 Mar 2013)

Day off work today. Colleague sent me a text to say he's moved even further up the rankings (thanks favourable wind today) on a strava segment we both share on the way to the office. T**t.


----------



## 400bhp (15 Mar 2013)

donnydave said:


> Day off work today. Colleague sent me a text to say he's moved even further up the rankings (thanks favourable wind today) on a strava segment we both share on the way to the office. T**t.


 
Better call into the office today then


----------



## BSRU (15 Mar 2013)

clarion said:


> Get some decent tyres! Continentals are rubbish.


That statement is rubbish, I could write why but she might be monitoring this site


----------



## musa (15 Mar 2013)

[QUOTE 2361883, member: 1314"]Puncture at Wimbledon at 8. Couldn't fix it. Walk to Tooting Bec. Buy new tube at 9. In work at 10.[/quote]
And you mean to say no one stopped to help 
No good i shall be on the cs7 after easter when i move. Anyways why no spare tubes man.


----------



## Black Country Ste (15 Mar 2013)

Completely incident-free today, as a 5K round trip should be.

Some late-night fettling in the week saw my rack fitted so this morning I put my panniers on. There's no heel clearance whatsoever. I rode bow-legged to the shop before deciding 'stuff this' and ran back inside as I passed my flat again to ditch the panniers. Riding home from work into a headwind and the carrier bag with my work clothes strapped up across my chest trying to shed its load was less pleasurable. Lane closures at the top of Alcester Road meant cones in the road. With a car patiently following and the bag itself now trying to do a runner and swinging like an oversized pair of, there was to be no slaloming.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Mar 2013)

Black Country Ste said:


> Completely incident-free today, as a 5K round trip should be.
> 
> Some late-night fettling in the week saw my rack fitted so this morning I put my panniers on. There's no heel clearance whatsoever. I rode bow-legged to the shop before deciding 'stuff this' and ran back inside as I passed my flat again to ditch the panniers. Riding home from work into a headwind and the carrier bag with my work clothes strapped up across my chest trying to shed its load was less pleasurable. Lane closures at the top of Alcester Road meant cones in the road. With a car patiently following and the bag itself now trying to do a runner and swinging like an oversized pair of, there was to be no slaloming.


 

What pannier have you got.
You can usually move the hooks to push the pannier back.


----------



## Black Country Ste (15 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> What pannier have you got.
> You can usually move the hooks to push the pannier back.


Those massive Dunlop things Sports Direct are peddling. Moving it further along the rack allows the back pockets to have a chat with the spokes and my feet still bash into them. They're fine on the hybrid but not the road bike.


----------



## clarion (15 Mar 2013)

[QUOTE 2362463, member: 1314"]Cyclists are mean on CS7. Brutal. Noone helps noone. Not like 'nam where nobody got left behind.[/quote]
Not so. Just last night I spied a chap with his bike upside down outside Lambeth College. I pulled over to check if he needed any tools, a tube or just general help. He was a young Spanish lad on a B'Twin Triban. He was trying to work out why pedalling was feeling hard at the time. He was in a decent gear, the wheel was pretty true, and the brakes weren't rubbing, so we put it down to a combination of headwind, the slight rise across the Common, and his being tired.

What I didn't check was whether his front brake was rubbing, I'm embarrassed to relate.

But I did stop. And I always try to.


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Mar 2013)

Nice tailwind home, great for a Friday afternoon blast. Legs were moaning but kept telling them they had two days off, I might have been lying to them..


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Mar 2013)

Headwind on the way home, legs feel like lead.

Coming out of the local park a bloke and his missus are removing her bike off a roof rack, she tells me she punctured so offered to help, but she was only taking the bike off the roof because the dozy buggers had forgot the height barrier across the park exit! Made me chuckle.


----------



## potsy (15 Mar 2013)

Got called a daffodil for remonstrating with a van driver who pulled out on me whilst using his mobile, called him a few things myself before leaving him stuck in the traffic jam  

Then nearly got hit on a mini rab by a chav in a golf who pulled out without looking  

Other than that it was quite pleasant.


----------



## sheffgirl (15 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Headwind on the way home, legs feel like lead.


 
I know the feeling, I must had been riding against the wind this morning, even a few gears lower it was still hard work. I still managed it in 14 minutes (my PB so far), but I was knackered when I got to work. Ride home was tiring too, but I don't think I can blame the wind for that  I've only done 27 miles this week, I think the more miles I do the easier it is, I need to get more practice in


----------



## Mange-tout (15 Mar 2013)

[quote

But I did stop. And I always try to.[/quote]

I've been asked to slow down to a stop by a horserider, which I did, who then said she'd asked me to stop to pick up her riding crop she had dropped! 

I stopped for a guy pushing his bike who admitted he had a puncture and no repair kit, or a pump, and couldn't change an innertube even if he had! I gave him my spare inner, changed it for him, pumped it up and with a cheery thanks he rode off, throwing the old tube into a field!! I was so annoyed, and even climbed over a fence to retrieve it and take it home to a bin.

I once stopped for two young ladies struggling with a slipped chain. I slipped it back on in a trice, and promptly wiped my oily hands without thinking all over my brand new, first outing, purple jacket. Trying to show off gets you nowhere


----------



## MisterStan (15 Mar 2013)

Wet and windy, sometimes working for me, at other times not.
For some unknown reason, I decided to tuck my sleeves into my gloves, force of habit I guess from the recent cold weather. Cue puddles of water in my gloves.


----------



## BSRU (15 Mar 2013)

Black Country Ste said:


> Those massive Dunlop things Sports Direct are peddling. Moving it further along the rack allows the back pockets to have a chat with the spokes and my feet still bash into them. They're fine on the hybrid but not the road bike.


Road bikes have a shorter wheelbase, I have cavernous Altura Orkney's on my main commuter but it is a tourer so it has a long wheelbase and so no problem with big panniers.


----------



## HLaB (15 Mar 2013)

A wee bit of a headwind on the way back, so I went a couple of miles past the flat for a tailwind back 

Edit I really should get this Laptop Keyboards repaired


----------



## biggs682 (15 Mar 2013)

mine was an experiment day as been using a nice Mercian last couple of days but found it to be very twitchy on it 700 x 20's Michelins so swapped them this morning for some 700 x 28 Vittoria Randaneur's a lot less twitchy and a fair bit slower but still nice to ride


----------



## watchiekong (16 Mar 2013)

The evenings cycle home seemd like hard work with the wind and rain on the CS7. just one of those days I suppose...


----------



## clarion (16 Mar 2013)

Either I moved house further away from work yesterday, or else there was a brutal wet headwind. After carrying my bike over the bridge at Eastfields, I was very tempted to bail to the train. But I didn't. I did, however, take a section of the Wandle Trail, so I didn't have to battle the wind and the shoot drivers at the same time.


----------



## Steve Saunders (16 Mar 2013)

Had done the 21 mile each way commute on the bike three days in a row for the first time. Thought about doing friday as well to make it four. So glad i didn't as the route involves crossing the tay bridge and it was closed shortly before i would have been crossing in the bike. When it's shut the only alternative route is about 60 miles !! 

It was shut for about 3.5hrs too so i couldn't have just waited it out. Wouldn't have had enough in the batteries for that even if fully charged and including the charged spares.

I heard it may have been a jumper that forced the closure of the bridge.sad if true. Hope they were talked down safely and are getting the help they need.


----------



## donnydave (16 Mar 2013)

Not a tale from today's commute but following my rather gentle ice related fall on Thursday, I didn't notice anything yesterday apart from a grazed elbow but this morning my left leg may as well be made of wood and there's a comedy cartoon style purple bump at the top of my thigh. Source identified - my house keys were in my pocket when I fell off. Lesson learned - Don't cycle with pointy metal things in your pockets!​


----------



## Sandra6 (16 Mar 2013)

donnydave said:


> Not a tale from today's commute but following my rather gentle ice related fall on Thursday, I didn't notice anything yesterday apart from a grazed elbow but this morning my left leg may as well be made of wood and there's a comedy cartoon style purple bump at the top of my thigh. Source identified - my house keys were in my pocket when I fell off. Lesson learned - Don't cycle with pointy metal things in your pockets!​


I once set off from work and wasn't even across the car park when I could feel a sharp jabbing in my thigh every time I pedalled, turned out I had a pen in my pocket!
My commute home last night was hampered by the number of drivers who insisted on driving on my side of the road -straight at me! Why do they do that?!


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2013)

Sandra6 said:


> I once set off from work and wasn't even across the car park when I could feel a sharp jabbing in my thigh every time I pedalled, turned out I had a pen in my pocket!
> My commute home last night was hampered by the number of drivers who insisted on driving on my side of the road -straight at me! Why do they do that?!


 
That puzzles me as well, it might be that they figure that you don't want to get hurt so you will get out of the way.


----------



## clarion (18 Mar 2013)

Back on fixed. Which was nice.


----------



## BSRU (18 Mar 2013)

Ice bike this morning, lots of ice around after the rain/snow yesterday and the freeze over night.
Easy ride in today as not feeling great after the weekend although challenged to some SCR for the last 2km which I accepted.
Pootling up a small incline on a shared path, notice someone giving it some effort to catch me up, on a shared path
As soon as my front wheel touches the road I decide to give it a little more effort, only 2km left to work and my legs were nicely warmed up.
Hopefully they have learned a couple of valuable lessons, it is easy to catch someone up if they do not know you are there and just because someone is going slowly(shared path) it does not mean they are slow.


----------



## Andrew_P (18 Mar 2013)

Looked down at my Garmin on quiet country lane lifted my head to see a Micra coming at me on my side of the road overtaking a line of cars, shoot myself is an understatement!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Mar 2013)

Ice tyres back on, had to stop every couple of miles to take the ice off my glasses, lovely freezing fog all the way. Cut the commute short as fed up of stopping to clean the specs. At least it didn't rain or snow.

Put a little effort in to catch a pootler on the shared path, didn't give him any chance to catch me up at the end of it.


----------



## MisterStan (18 Mar 2013)

Foggy and bloody freezing, really felt like hard work this morning. Lots of drivers showing us that their horns worked this morning too!


----------



## ianrauk (18 Mar 2013)

Was zero degrees when I left for work this morning.
At least the incessant rain had stopped but the roads were very wet. Mad a very nice clean bike not so clean. No wind though made for a pretty speedy ride.

Had a nice bit of SCR with another today, however he lost big time as he was RLJ'ing.


----------



## clarion (18 Mar 2013)

I wish SCR competitors didn't DQ themselves like that. It'd be so much more fun otherwise.


----------



## J.Primus (18 Mar 2013)

Bit miffed the weathers got nicer. I've lost my good parking space now all the fair weather cyclists are emerging, blinking into the sunlight from their hibernation.


----------



## fossyant (18 Mar 2013)

Frosty, but felt quite warm in the sun this morning. Very pleasant ride. Bike's been neglected though, got in on Friday and dumped the bike in the garage after a wet ride, been away all weekend, so the bike was a right state this morning, rust on the chain as well from the salty wet roads.


----------



## potsy (18 Mar 2013)

fossyant said:


> Frosty, but felt quite warm in the sun this morning. Very pleasant ride. Bike's been neglected though, got in on Friday and dumped the bike in the garage after a wet ride, been away all weekend, so the bike was a right state this morning, rust on the chain as well from the salty wet roads.


Disgraceful


----------



## fossyant (18 Mar 2013)

potsy said:


> Disgraceful


 
I did have to wash the bike bofore riding it this morning though


----------



## potsy (18 Mar 2013)

Yeah, me too


----------



## apb (18 Mar 2013)

First time cyclying with SPD's today. Can't believe it's taken me so long to have a go.

Jury's out on commuting in spd's. Going to stick with it for a while, but i'm not sure after one cycle why it's better or worse than flats.

One pro is foot position.


----------



## clarion (18 Mar 2013)

[QUOTE 2366437, member: 1314"]Left home at 7.20. ANOTHER puncture. This time on the front tyre. Grrrr. ...[/quote]

I refer you to my previous advice.


----------



## donnydave (18 Mar 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Foggy and bloody freezing, really felt like hard work this morning. Lots of drivers showing us that their horns worked this morning too!


 
Same here, gotsome prolonged beeping at in Willingham making my way to the busway for not using the cycle path/pavement that is full of works to install new street lights. I was also the victim of some "must overtake cyclist" syndrome with a few people trying to overtake me in a walking pace queue, when I'm in primary.


----------



## lejogger (18 Mar 2013)

The new routes I've taken to using are much more popular with the two wheeled brigade.

Seven, - I repeat, SEVEN other cycley commutists on the way to work this morning, (this has to be a new record) including a cheery wave from a chap in my club's shirt, although I didn't recognise him.

Another clubmate passed me in his car shouting abuse and telling me to slow down - only jokily though as I was midway through a Strava segment that he took KOM back from me last week after I'd taken it from him the week before. 

Tried to chat to two others - they were polite but obviously didn't find the novelty of other cyclists as much of a novelty as I did!


----------



## lejogger (18 Mar 2013)

donnydave said:


> Same here, gotsome prolonged beeping at in Willingham making my way to the busway for not using the cycle path/pavement that is full of works to install new street lights. I was also the victim of some "must overtake cyclist" syndrome with a few people trying to overtake me in a walking pace queue, when I'm in primary.


I had a very honky week last week and the exact same 'must overtake cyclist' rage on Wednesday, which included a delightful piece of abuse from a taxi driver emitting the phrase "get over earlier you f*****g p***k". He actually felt the need to stop his taxi in the middle of a crossroads junction while I was waiting to turn right to get this off his chest. It seems he'd taken offence at the fact that I muttered under my breath "well that was bloody clever wasn't it" as i had to manouver all the way around him. I wasn't actually able to get over earlier becaue he was in the process of overtaking me whilst pulling up to a red light from about 200 yards further back. You know one of those really irritating tentative overtakes that seems to take 5 months, and it completely pointless anyway because you're approaching a RED light. If you're going to overtake then make up your mind and bloody overtake. If you're not, then hang back and give me more room, especially when we both have to stop anyway!!


----------



## GrasB (18 Mar 2013)

I thought it was really misty in Cambridge this morning until I wiped my glasses. I'd got so used to the out-of-town mist that I'd not realised as I got into the warmer air the mist was being replaced by dew on my glasses.


----------



## HLaB (18 Mar 2013)

apb said:


> First time cyclying with SPD's today. Can't believe it's taken me so long to have a go.
> 
> Jury's out on commuting in spd's. Going to stick with it for a while, but i'm not sure after one cycle why it's better or worse than flats.
> 
> One pro is foot position.


 Make up your own mind but I say spds are better for commuting, more connected to and better balance and your foot doesn't slip in the wet and the pedal can easily be in the right place to push off


----------



## HLaB (18 Mar 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Foggy and bloody freezing, really felt like hard work this morning. Lots of drivers showing us that their horns worked this morning too!


Same weather here and I hate the b00dy mist in glasses, fortunately the motorists here all behaved themself; although I chose a route where the first mile and a bit of 4.1miles was off road and mostly junction free thereafter.


----------



## MisterStan (18 Mar 2013)

lejogger said:


> Tried to chat to two others - they were polite but obviously didn't find the novelty of other cyclists as much of a novelty as I did!


Fair weather commuters? Those who ride all year round *tend* to be more friendly when they see you.



lejogger said:


> I had a very honky week last week


Have you tried deodorant?


----------



## MisterStan (18 Mar 2013)

GrasB said:


> I thought it was really misty in Cambridge this morning until I wiped my glasses. I'd got so used to the out-of-town mist that I'd not realised as I got into the warmer air the mist was being replaced by dew on my glasses.


I had the same issue - thought it was really bad, and then wiped my glasses - 'I can see' - a revelation!


----------



## Stromtrooper (18 Mar 2013)

damp but no headwind today. Hopefully everything will have dried out for home time which should be dry tonight!


----------



## apb (18 Mar 2013)

HLaB said:


> Make up your own mind but I say spds are better for commuting, more connected to and better balance and your foot doesn't slip in the wet and the pedal can easily be in the right place to push off


 
Yeah just went for a 7mile lunch time ride. Need to do a bit more adjustment to the left shoe and pedal, but felt nicer.


----------



## Matthew_T (18 Mar 2013)

Had a cyclist scalp me today but he was barely going faster than me so I tucked in behind and kept a higher average than I would have. I then overtook him just before a hill which he sailed past me on then I gradually caught up with him. I then took the lead again and he soon came along side me and said.
"That was a good ride mate, I'm turning off now so bye"
I replied: "You were absolutely knackering me out. Bye"

I was glad that he turned off because I was really tired and lost about 2 mph when I wasnt with him.

Very sunny commute in the morning and lunchtime. Must remember to take sunglasses tomorrow though.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Mar 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Had a cyclist scalp me today but he was barely going faster than me so I tucked in behind and kept a higher average than I would have. I then overtook him just before a hill which he sailed past me on then I gradually caught up with him. I then took the lead again and he soon came along side me and said.
> "That was a good ride mate, I'm turning off now so bye"
> I replied: "You were absolutely knackering me out. Bye"
> 
> ...


 

It's always good fun racing a fellow commuter and you both know the score.
Nice one.


----------



## Matthew_T (18 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> It's always good fun racing a fellow commuter and you both know the score.
> Nice one.


When he turned off, I get the impression that he was actually just out for a leisure ride. He seemed to cycle to a car park so might have driven there.
I saw 5 other cyclists today. 3 of which I regularly see in the mornings.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Mar 2013)

Nobber behind the wheel of a &T truck who doesn't understand the meaning of "Give way to oncoming vehicles" is always a joy to meet here


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (18 Mar 2013)

So much water around this morning I thought I was on a pedalo


----------



## paul04 (18 Mar 2013)

Cold and frosty this morning, and the sun was just starting to shine at 7,15am, it was a really nice bike ride into work.

On the way home the sun was still shining but the head wind was a killer,my average speed was 8 mph, my legs still ache now and I've been home for 2 hours.


----------



## kedab (18 Mar 2013)

LOCO said:


> Looked down at my Garmin on quiet country lane lifted my head to see a Micra coming at me on my side of the road overtaking a line of cars, s*** myself is an understatement!


 
i have lost count of the number of times that's happened to me. if i look up early enough, i find riding no handed while waving my arms about often gets a good reaction - not recommended on bumpy roads though.


----------



## potsy (18 Mar 2013)

fossyant said:


> I did have to wash the bike bofore riding it this morning though


Sure I could see some dirt on your bike tonight, must have missed a bit 

Nice little tailwind for the way home today, traffic fairly light, good not to need lights either way too


----------



## fossyant (18 Mar 2013)

potsy said:


> Sure I could see some dirt on your bike tonight, must have missed a bit
> 
> Nice little tailwind for the way home today, traffic fairly light, good not to need lights either way too



Oh yes. The chain is a mess after Friday's salty wet roads. Currenty letting fresh oil sink in before I clean it.


----------



## HLaB (18 Mar 2013)

Looked glorius tonight but after the weekends soaking, I decided tonight was a rest night and bought milk and yoghurt at lunch time, as I planned a short ride back to the flat tonight; I was tempted to leave it in the works fridge but I needed the milk for this cup of tea  I cant recall anything untoward other than the Bright St Rbt was relatively empty and I barely had to giveway.


----------



## Spartak (18 Mar 2013)

Lots of traffic on tonights commute - do these people enjoy sitting there ???

I managed to average nearly 22kmh over a distance of 20km.
Even got a PR on Strava ;-)


----------



## Shut Up Legs (18 Mar 2013)

Perfect commuting conditions this morning: no rain or wind, and 7°C. I wore short knicks and short-sleeved jersey, and let the climbs up the various hills warm me up . A faster than usual commute.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Mar 2013)

Just shy of 40 miles round commute today on the ice tyres, got Friday legs already!


----------



## 400bhp (18 Mar 2013)

potsy said:


> Sure I could see some dirt on your bike tonight, must have missed a bit
> 
> Nice little tailwind for the way home today, traffic fairly light, good not to need lights either way too


 
I have this strange idea that you and Fossy are the same person. You are the antithesis of the other. You "pass" each other on the way to/from work but actually, you never leave work and never sleep.

Has anyone seen them on a ride together?

Fight Club Potsy/Fossy


----------



## fossyant (18 Mar 2013)

Funny you should say that. Potsy has a red top on aswell. Deja vu.


----------



## potsy (18 Mar 2013)

fossyant said:


> Funny you should say that. Potsy has a red top on aswell. Deja vu.


Saw Mr Edwards tonight as well, he also had a red top on


----------



## 400bhp (18 Mar 2013)

Looking svelte in the pic FossyPotsy - diet must be going well


----------



## Rustyoil (18 Mar 2013)

Rules 5 and 9 were observed by me today. Not sure about tomorrow.

Also discovered something which makes me more than a little paranoid:

Long story short - I've been trying to get BEAR Scotland (who maintain trunk roads and paths) to sort out a few issues along my commute, to no avail. They don't even have the courtesy to make excuse or tell me to piss off.
I've written to Transport Scotland, and CC'd in my MPs and MSPs, and lately, various newspapers.

All I get is some lame bullshit from Transport Scotland saying the paths are inspected annually and there have been no reported defects. (Don't get me started) Needless to say I replied in full and am awaiting a decent response. BTW I've heared NOTHING back from any politicians who purport to represent me. Typical.

Now this evening when returning home I see that while BEAR still have done nothing else, they HAVE bothered to move some rock-armour over an informal cycle line that many people use on/off the pavement. 

I just used that line on Friday! (Can't attest to this morning as I take the path to left on way in and was mentally elsewhere) (trying to upload file)


----------



## DWiggy (19 Mar 2013)

First week back in the saddle after a long drawn out cold/flu type thing, feeling much better now but fitness has gone to pot, hopefully wont take to long to regain...on the bright side im loving riding my new steed, she's lovely!


----------



## dodd82 (19 Mar 2013)

What a pleasant ride this morning. Last week's return to cycling had put me off after spending 35 minutes with burning lungs, but turns out it must have been the after effects of a virus, because I was fine this morning.

A little tough going in places but generally good, with some excellent passes by local truck drivers.

Slightly nervous ahead of tonight's return home, where I take on my nemesis that is a steep, busy, narrow hill... but feeling better about it than I did before I set off this morning!


----------



## Sandra6 (19 Mar 2013)

Had what felt like an odd encounter with a motorist on the way home last night, but now I'm not sure if it was odd or not. 
The store I work in is on a retail park, but on it's own plot - own car park - there's a road that leads to us and to the main car park -we're left, they're right. And then there's a main entrance/exit road to the middle of the retail park. The far end is a building site at the moment with a pedestrian pathway fenced off through it.
Last night I came out of our carpark, saw a car on the road in, and tbh I was already committed to pulling out, but with a safe distance, but noticed he was indicating left so assumed he was coming into halfords, so I shot across the road in front of him. He then turned and followed me - really closely all the way round the car park. He could've passed me safely at any time but he hung on my back wheel. Then when I shot across onto the pedestrian short cut he turned and pulled out of the car park - back onto the road he'd just left to come in in the first place. Maybe he just changed his mind, but it felt really weird having him follow me.
Then on the short up-and-over hill just before I get home a car behind decided to overtake at the brow of the hill - I was just over the brow and saw a car coming up (parked cars on one side means you can't overtake there at all) and could hear the car behind. I got as close to the kerb as I could and slowed, waiting for the crunch - but fortunately they both slowed down in time and idiot behind me had to pull back in and wait.


----------



## Beebo (19 Mar 2013)

It seems that TFL have decided to reduce the width restrictions in the Rotherthithe tunnel this morning to 6'6.

The whole of east London is grid locked!!


----------



## BSRU (19 Mar 2013)

Broke me Brooks Flyer Special saddle this morning, the tension pin sheared 14km from work.
Fortunately still usable but unfortunately only found once place that sells spares, £4 for the replacement but £5 for delivery.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Mar 2013)

Looked like a very nasty accident in Lewisham this morning at the A21 Roundabout. All 3 services in attendance. It's my usual route. Didn't fancy seeing anything not nice so made a detour. I hope whoever is involved ok. But with the amount of services personnel in attendance I guess not.

Apart from that, was a very nice quick ride in.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Mar 2013)

Over 50km this morning - sounds better than 31.9miles which is what I did in real money.

Ice tyres back off, lovely, warmish, calm, stress free commute into work and got over 15mph average for the first time in ages.


----------



## dodd82 (19 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Over 50km this morning - sounds better than 31.9miles which is what I did in real money.
> 
> Ice tyres back off, lovely, warmish, calm, stress free commute into work and got over 15mph average for the first time in ages.


 
32 miles into work, and presumably back again?

Wowzer.

Good for you!


----------



## fossyant (19 Mar 2013)

Longer 15 miler commute into the City. Didn't bother with overshoes, but me feet were getting cold by 10miles. One dozy female driver at my least favourite roundabout at The George in Stockport. I was coming round quickly, driver starts to edge out, I shout Oi (window down so she can hear me) oh no continues to pull out without even looking, despite more "Oi' from me. Good job I wasn't a double decker bus.

Apart from that, good run, heavy traffic though, but sailed past it all. Very sunny and bright but friends have said it was trying to snow a little further south.


----------



## BSRU (19 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Over 50km this morning - sounds better than 31.9miles which is what I did in real *OLD *money.


----------



## MisterStan (19 Mar 2013)

Very foggy once i'd left my home town this morning - getting into Cambridge it was like cycling through cotton wool! Traffic seemed quiet and there appeared to be less cyclists out than usual, although I may just not have been able to see them!
The Busway is flooded again between St Ives and Swavesey - stopped and had a chat with one of the regulars (black Giant roadie and all black clothing - if you're on here!) about the flooding. Will be the long way home as the water was still rising....


----------



## HLaB (19 Mar 2013)

The fog partialy lifted for my commute making very pleasant conditions for the commute. Chose to wear the lightweight overtrowers, which was a good choice the rowing lake path was flooded again! So I then chose to go for another hard fast 17.5miles with a hill thrown in (not a major hill but the fixie would intensify it) to dry out my feet. I'll look at the full garmin stats tonight but I was 12mph for the first mile through the flooded rowing lake path and level crossing but by the time I'd got back to town (circa 16.5 miles later) the average had risen to 15.6mph. I then hit a little bit of gridlock and the average fell to 15.4mph for the whole 18miles. I'm quite happy with that, my feet never quite dried out though thank god I had a change of shoes in the office and I remebered a change of shirt 

Edit: quick maths 16.9mph for the central 16.5miles.


----------



## GrasB (19 Mar 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Very foggy once i'd left my home town this morning - getting into Cambridge it was like cycling through cotton wool! Traffic seemed quiet and there appeared to be less cyclists out than usual, although I may just not have been able to see them!
> The Busway is flooded again between St Ives and Swavesey - stopped and had a chat with one of the regulars (black Giant roadie and all black clothing - if you're on here!) about the flooding. Will be the long way home as the water was still rising....


I took a southerly approach to Cambridge, for the most part it was clear . However, it started to get quite misty as I came out of Grantchester heading towards the A603 & was getting thicker as I 'climbed'* up to Coton. From what you say it was the right choice. 

*Cambridge definition of climbing


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Mar 2013)

dodd82 said:


> 32 miles into work, and presumably back again?
> 
> Wowzer.
> 
> Good for you!


 
Nah, extended commute, I will do 15-20 miles tonight depending what time I get out of work.


----------



## 400bhp (19 Mar 2013)

Is the weather always cold from November to March. 

It's nearly easter and I'm wearing mid-winter stuff FFS

Nice dry run in though on my "fairweather bike" and damn it felt lively.


----------



## BSRU (19 Mar 2013)

Damn this commuting lark.
Weight basically constant for three years, yet had the tighten my belt again as my trousers were not staying up too well.
Even worse my wedding ring keeps coming off, especially when on a drop bar bike.


----------



## MisterStan (19 Mar 2013)

BSRU said:


> Damn this commuting lark.
> Weight basically constant for three years, yet had the tighten my belt again as my trousers were not staying up too well.
> Even worse my wedding ring keeps coming off, especially when on a drop bar bike.


I'm down to a 28" waist! I'm now spending more on new clothes than I do on my bike.


----------



## HLaB (19 Mar 2013)

BSRU said:


> Even worse my wedding ring keeps coming off, especially when on a drop bar bike.


 Or when chatting somebody up


----------



## BSRU (19 Mar 2013)

MisterStan said:


> I'm down to a 28" waist! I'm now spending more on new clothes than I do on my bike.


I hate buying new(non-cycling) clothes, I just buy more belts


----------



## BSRU (19 Mar 2013)

HLaB said:


> Or when chatting somebody up


The misses solution was to take it off and leave at home


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Mar 2013)

B*st*rd Sturmey S2C jammed in top gear (of two) just before "the cliff". I nearly wept.

I hope it is just a slack chain and that sorting the tension will fix it, it has in the past, iirc. Not looking forward to the ride home otherwise!


----------



## Black Country Ste (19 Mar 2013)

I had to go to the police station this morning, which is in the opposite direction of work so that doubled the commute in. That's still only 3.5 miles but I really enjoyed the extended sprint between Kings Heath and Highgate. Traffic at 9:15am as compared to ninety minutes earlier is surprisingly quiet.


----------



## potsy (19 Mar 2013)

Did the off road route home to avoid fossy, very pleasant


----------



## Matthew_T (19 Mar 2013)

Nice commute in. Saw plenty of the usual commuters.

Went home in daylight for a change and had to battle with a headwind which caused my average to fall to 12mph. Had a cyclist pass me who I tried to draft but was too fast for me.

All-in-all a pleasant commute.


----------



## Sandra6 (19 Mar 2013)

My hands were toasty warm because I found my gloves


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Mar 2013)

20 miles home today, biggest commuter day so far of 52 miles. Back brake on the hybrid has ceased up, one of the arms is completely knackered and not moving, pretty sure the spring inside it is shot. Going to see if the LBS on Saturday can fix it, if not I will ask them to undo it (I can't get the main bolt to move) and I will slap some new ones on it. Just going to have to go steady until then as I ain't stopping commuting.


----------



## avsd (19 Mar 2013)

Nice tailwind on the way home during a dry but cold commute. Pay back time tomorrow morning looking at the forecast


----------



## hennbell (19 Mar 2013)

No bike ride today weather took a serious down turn....


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (19 Mar 2013)

MisterStan said:


> I'm down to a 28" waist! I'm now spending more on new clothes than I do on my bike.


 
I have compensated for this by eating even more !


----------



## fossyant (19 Mar 2013)

Total of 30 miles for today and now off to the gym.


----------



## MisterStan (19 Mar 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I have compensated for this by eating even more !


I am literally eating whatever I like at the moment and lots of it!


----------



## donnydave (19 Mar 2013)

MisterStan said:


> I'm down to a 28" waist! I'm now spending more on new clothes than I do on my bike.


I was a 28 waist when I was 17 due to being completely undernourished of my own doing (over 6ft and barely 10 stone for most of my teenage years), then 5 years of complete inactivity, beer and curry at uni and I worked up to a massive 12 stone, still with arms and legs the diameter of the centre of a loo roll but with a comedy belly giving a fairly tight 30" I'm now a comfortable 30" with more normal proportioned limb length/diameter ratio. Can't get over 11.5 stone no matter what I eat and I don't do much exercise apart from cycling to work (approx 100 miles a week)

Anyway, personal history aside, my tale from today's commute is as follows:

It was fine.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (19 Mar 2013)

MisterStan said:


> I am literally eating whatever I like at the moment and lots of it!


 
get stuck in mate!

I think I went overboard, cause I started to put weight back on !

Anyway I see St Ives is back to normal, flooded GBW, flooded Low Road.
Came back by the A1096 tonight, hope the flooding goes down a bit tomorrow!
I came thru Fen Drayton trying to catch a cyclist, but I just could not, despite a 20 mph on the flat, maybe it was either you or Martin, around 18:-00 ish


----------



## MisterStan (19 Mar 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> get stuck in mate!
> 
> I think I went overboard, cause I started to put weight back on !
> 
> ...


That probably was me, red jersey and a flasher on the back? I went down the Low Road - all clear, the fields either side were very wet though.


----------



## subaqua (19 Mar 2013)

the lady I followed over London Bridge this morning needs a new pair of tights. they are very very worn round the rear.


----------



## 400bhp (19 Mar 2013)

BSRU said:


> Damn this commuting lark.
> Weight basically constant for three years, yet had the tighten my belt again as my trousers were not staying up too well.
> Even worse my wedding ring keeps coming off, especially when on a drop bar bike.


 
Careful with that. My wedding ring came off and got crushed by a car about a year ago - had lost about a stone in weight.


----------



## kedab (19 Mar 2013)

subaqua said:


> the lady I followed over London Bridge this morning needs a new pair of tights. they are very very worn round the rear.


 
you should have helped her out by letting her know...

'er, excuse me love, you could do with a new pair of tights. i can almost see what you had for breakfast'


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Mar 2013)

GregCollins said:


> B*st*rd Sturmey S2C jammed in top gear (of two) just before "the cliff". I nearly wept.
> 
> I hope it is just a slack chain and that sorting the tension will fix it, it has in the past, iirc. Not looking forward to the ride home otherwise!


It wasn't just a slack chain. It's borked. And my saddle bag decided to come unhitched, launch itself into my rear wheel and break a back light.

Nice sunny ride home though.


----------



## HLaB (19 Mar 2013)

A short quicker uneventful commute for me this evening as I wanted back to go on the Yaxley Riders Session. The nutters came out for that though, en route a car waiting at a side road on my right spotted a gap on the busy Thorpe Road skidded/ pulled out, unfortunately I was in that gap


----------



## ercdolan (19 Mar 2013)

[quote="ianrauk, post: 2368141, memberserious]Looked like a very nasty accident in Lewisham this morning at the A21 Roundabout. All 3 services in attendance. It's my usual route. Didn't fancy seeing anything not nice so made a detour. I hope whoever is involved ok. But with the amount of services personnel in attendance I guess not.

Apart from that, was a very nice quick ride in.[/quote]

just to let you know that no one was seriously hurt this morning it was a collision between a foreign tour coach and a mini. 
driver seemed to be suffering from shock mainly but could of been alot worse if I was 30 secs quicker this morning.


----------



## Kookas (19 Mar 2013)

I learnt a lesson in drafting the other day after I spent the best part of 20 minutes behind a bus and ended up with a pollution-induced sore throat. No way those things are 'green'.


----------



## potsy (20 Mar 2013)

Must have picked up my invisibility jacket by mistake this morning, first a woman turned from a sidestreet on my right into my path, even a very loud yell didn't phase her, just carried on.
Then a darwin candidate paperboy cycling on the pavement decided to cross to the other side of the main road without even a glance 

And i overslept slightly so rushed out no doubt forgetting some essential item.


----------



## G3CWI (20 Mar 2013)

Lovely run in. Managed off-road section without putting a foot down. New V8 pedals okay so far but one seems to have some slack somewhere - need to investigate. Getting faster too. Rabbit ran straight in front of me without looking


----------



## donnydave (20 Mar 2013)

ahhhhh hail


----------



## fossyant (20 Mar 2013)

Good run in. Missed out on having a go at a segment because the lights turned red - was approaching at about 24 mph before the road crosses a junction - always get reds there if the set before was red.

Rode the first 2.5 miles chatting on and off with a mate - he kept catching me at the lights. Braver than me though, he was in shorts, but had a thick jacket on. Bumped into another 'regular' further on, another brave sole in shorts. Brief chat before setting off.


----------



## MisterStan (20 Mar 2013)

Hit by a hailstorm as soon as I left my driveway - well that was nice. 
Long way round as the Busway is still submerged - 19 miles in all, felt like hard work after caining it home last night.
Traffic well behaved and I even had a WVM slow down to let me cross over the crossroads near the office - there must be something wrong with the world today!


----------



## dodd82 (20 Mar 2013)

Lovely commute last night - tired legs but was eager to try a new route that avoided the busy hill I have begrudgingly got used to.

The new route brought me to two absolutely monster hills (in my world anyway), and I really struggled, but the traffic was so much quieter that I really didn't care - it obviously is the traffic that worries me most when planning my ride.

The hills will do me good, and I expect I'll go back a similar way next time.


----------



## BSRU (20 Mar 2013)

Good morning for a ride, no wind, no rain, dry roads, +3 degrees and not much traffic.
Noticed another cyclist stopped by the side of a country lane with his multi-tool out, asked him if he needed any help but said it was just a loose saddle that needed tightening up.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Mar 2013)

Took it slower this morning due to only having half a rear brake working, no issues with anyone or anything, headwind for the last 7 or 8 miles, bit of hail at one point, other than that just a nice quiet pootle into work


----------



## Beebo (20 Mar 2013)

Rode home last night with only two gears. Rear mech just wasnt playing ball, so I could only change on the front mech.

Found the problem at home, the shifter had completely eaten my gear cable to the point where I cant remove it from the hood!!!

Best bike is now out of order for the forseeable future and I am on the hybrid today.


----------



## BSRU (20 Mar 2013)

400bhp said:


> Careful with that. My wedding ring came off and got crushed by a car about a year ago - had lost about a stone in weight.


That may have happened many times to me if not for wearing full finger gloves, not a great fan of mitts but will wear them if it is really hot.


----------



## fossyant (20 Mar 2013)

Same issues with weight loss and wedding rings. Had to take mine off cycling, but forgot when gardening - gone - either went in the clippings to the tip, or it's burried in the garden. I got in trouble.


----------



## dodd82 (20 Mar 2013)

This issue with wedding rings... I take mine off and attach it to my keyring for the duration of the ride; which is safely stored away!


----------



## MisterStan (20 Mar 2013)

dodd82 said:


> This issue with wedding rings...


I just haven't bothered getting married - much easier....


----------



## BSRU (20 Mar 2013)

MisterStan said:


> I just haven't bothered getting married - much easier....


Much cheaper as well


----------



## fossyant (20 Mar 2013)

BSRU said:


> Much cheaper as well


 
And less ear ache. More time for cycling.


----------



## martinclive (20 Mar 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> get stuck in mate!
> 
> I think I went overboard, cause I started to put weight back on !
> 
> ...


20mph on my SS - I think not unless it was down hill with the wind behind!!!!


----------



## jarlrmai (20 Mar 2013)

well a rude awakening on my 1st commute non joy ride for a week.

4x4 not waiting behind parked cars on their side of the road (try to dash round it forcing me to brake sharply)

Really close pass with an on coming bus literally all 3 of us abreast, then they turned right a second after, showed my disapproval, typical scally knobhead shouted at me out of the window.

Then needlessly close overtake by a bus driver approaching red lights, absolutely no need to go past me at all.


----------



## MisterStan (20 Mar 2013)

jarlrmai said:


> well a rude awakening on my 1st commute non joy ride for a week.
> 
> 4x4 not waiting behind parked cars on their side of the road (try to dash round it forcing me to brake sharply)
> 
> ...


Sounds like fun!


----------



## G3CWI (20 Mar 2013)

Called in at the pub for a truly guilt-free pint (or possibly two...) with a mate on the ride home. Made up for the cold head wind.


----------



## Leodis (20 Mar 2013)

Nutcase stops in the middle of the road to let some chav lass out, I pass then screams up behind me beeping and flashing lights!! Whispered a polite thank you and when he pulled up preceded to read his reg which made him drive off.

Wouldnt have minded as much but it was outside my house, the 2nd near miss at the same point in two weeks, 1st bugger tried to run me off the road head on!!

Helmet cam is needed.


----------



## ceepeebee (20 Mar 2013)

Not commuting but was on my old commute, white van just before Wandsworth nick sees cars go through 1.5 car gap so doesn't bother checking properly that anyone has come through before setting off (starting from wrong side of the road...).

He stops when I shout at him and endo a little, pulls up and gives the classic SMIDSY. "Dude, I'm 18 stone and 6'3, did you even check yr mirrors?"

Then there was the ridiculously close pass on balham high road..... While the idiot was texting....


----------



## Hip Priest (20 Mar 2013)

Leodis said:


> Nutcase stops in the middle of the road to let some chav lass out, I pass then screams up behind me beeping and flashing lights!! Whispered a polite thank you and when he pulled up preceded to read his reg which made him drive off.


 
Why didn't you just stay behind and wait for him to let the other car out? Must get in front syndrome works both ways.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Mar 2013)

Another completely quiet commuting day. Seemed a bit warmer tonight and the roads were drying out after it tried to snow earlier today. Nice and cloudy now, so fingers crossed no ice tomorrow.


----------



## HLaB (20 Mar 2013)

Just the short way back to the flat tonight, lights on again but not really needed and a pretty uneventful one too 
I grabbed a bigger bag and headed for the supermarket and got the typical SMIDSY but it wasnt hard to anticipate; big merc waiting at a side road for a bus to pass from his left and was so preoccupied by this big object forgot to look right. I deliberately slowed to an almost stop and did a track stand till he saw me; he was 1/4 way through his turn when he did and sheepishly waved his apology.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (20 Mar 2013)

martinclive said:


> 20mph on my SS - I think not unless it was down hill with the wind behind!!!!


 
LOL!
you need gears mate !
no gear would drive me insane !!!


----------



## martinclive (20 Mar 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> LOL!
> you need gears mate !
> no gear would drive me insane !!!


Remember its one gear not none!
Think how good it is going to feel when I get the bianchi out when the weather improves!
See you soon


----------



## Blurb (20 Mar 2013)

Followed a serial RLJer who was annoying me for about 4 miles. Considered having words, but thought better of it. Overtook him nonchalantly at one point giving him a look of disdain, but I doubt he took in the subtlety of my admonishment. Karma will catch up with him the way he was cycling.
Also saw a dramatic street arrest in Kilburn this AM. 4 cop cars attending with two officers sitting on top of the bloke.


----------



## Tony E (20 Mar 2013)

Nearly clipped by an overtaking window-cleaner driving a mondeo this morning. It really doesnt bother me any more. Fitted my new Marathon plus tyres this evening and after a quick spin round the block they feel good.


----------



## Blurb (20 Mar 2013)

Oh, and a cabbie pulled up next to me the other morning, rolled his window down. I thought, "here we go", he points over to my rear lights and says "those lights get wierder by the day", I suggest the more the merrier and we go our separate ways. I was in full hi-viz-reflective-triple lighted flashing mega wattage mode in broad daylight, so I can sort of see his point.


----------



## GrasB (21 Mar 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> get stuck in mate!
> 
> I think I went overboard, cause I started to put weight back on !
> 
> ...


Possibly me but a little late & I've been heading towards Longstanton not St. Ives.


----------



## DWiggy (21 Mar 2013)

EPIC!! ride in today, what I thought was going to be a casual ride in turned in to an epic race lol
To the man on his Meek bike going down Green Street Green Road (Dartford bound) this morning I salute you, we were averaging 28-30mph and having it...although I couldn't get past him...superb


----------



## dodd82 (21 Mar 2013)

Lovely commute this morning - sun rising on a cold, still morning. Perfect. Few close passes but my patience seems to be improving - not too bothered about it anymore.

Had a very nice white van man let me out of a busy junction into slow moving traffic (right turn), which put a nice big smile on my face as I finished the ride.

Could be a tough ride home through the new hills that I have found but hey ho, it's all good training.


----------



## Sandra6 (21 Mar 2013)

My front light fell off. The head teacher from my daughters' school picked it up for me, not broken just scuffed.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (21 Mar 2013)

martinclive said:


> Remember its one gear not none!
> Think how good it is going to feel when I get the bianchi out when the weather improves!
> See you soon


 that is a good point


----------



## fossyant (21 Mar 2013)

Nippy again. At least it was sunny this morning. Very cold last night, and dull.


----------



## BSRU (21 Mar 2013)

Almost deja vu with the weather, for the third morning, apart from the wind being a little stronger.
Forecast to get windier and wet latter today but +7 degrees.


----------



## Andrew_P (21 Mar 2013)

Still feels like January, come on spring it is time to come on down!!


----------



## MisterStan (21 Mar 2013)

A beautiful morning for a ride in to work. Just shy of 20 miles for me; very close pass (could smell his aftershave close) coming up a hill on a blind bend, then a Merc driver who was impatient while I was overtaking a very slow moving cyclist decided to give me a punishment pass - I scalped the Merc and a learner driver coming down Victoria Road though!


----------



## HLaB (21 Mar 2013)

Just a shortish incident free commute for me, testing out my inner thigh I think I trapped a nerve or pulled something on Tuesday night (hence my short commutes yesterday); strange I never noticed it until last night when the damage was probably done the day before


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Mar 2013)

Spikes back on in anticipation of the snow we are supposed to be getting from this afternoon. Didn't need them this morning, lovely sunny ride, not much wind, 31 miles bagged as I don't think there will be many getting done tomorrow.


----------



## fossyant (21 Mar 2013)

31 miles on studs - are you  ? Well done !

Hmm, just looked at the forecast - heavy rain tonight followed by heavy snow -  Great - not. Oh well that will mean the MTB is back out for a plod into Manchester for a meeting first thing


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Mar 2013)

fossyant said:


> 31 miles on studs - are you  ? Well done !
> 
> Hmm, just looked at the forecast - heavy rain tonight followed by heavy snow -  Great - not. Oh well that will mean the MTB is back out for a plod into Manchester for a meeting first thing


 
It is hard work, but no pain no gain and all that!


----------



## ianrauk (21 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It is hard work, but no pain no gain and all that!


 

Well done indeed.
That sounds like hard work.

We are lucky in this here London taaahn that we never really need studded tyres.


----------



## G3CWI (21 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> We are lucky in this here London taaahn that we never really need studded tyres.


 






You need this type of wheel in London.


----------



## fossyant (21 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Well done indeed.
> That sounds like hard work.
> 
> We are lucky in this here London taaahn that we never really need studded tyres.


 
No ice, not much snow, no hills - sounds terrible !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Mar 2013)

960 miles so far on them this year. Most of the time I could get away without using them, but I know I wouldn't have done anywhere near the mileage I have done without them. They just give me the confidence to go out and do a proper ride, rather than a straight ride into work.

Need the summer to roll on in so the stores start discounting them to get rid of them so I can get a back up set.


----------



## fossyant (21 Mar 2013)

960 miles blimey. I've probably done about 300-400 on them (Snow Studs) since November. Certainly haven't been going the 'long' way on them. I've also tried to use off road rather than on, as they are terrible on road, compared to top end 23mm tyres that I usually use.


----------



## subaqua (21 Mar 2013)

cyclist soup at a normal time of day for riding - 07.30 to 08.00 along CS2


----------



## fossyant (21 Mar 2013)

Off out now into the cold for a site visit. Flippin Northerly wind though - slap into a headwind ! Bah.


----------



## potsy (21 Mar 2013)

My ice bike is not set up as wasn't expecting to need it again for a while, will risk it tomorrow on 35mm slicks.


----------



## BSRU (21 Mar 2013)

potsy said:


> My ice bike is not set up as wasn't expecting to need it again for a while, will risk it tomorrow on 35mm slicks.


Forecast is for heavy snow and blizzards north of Birmingham .


----------



## GrasB (21 Mar 2013)

Okay own up, who has a white SS/Fixed Ribble with a aero profile base-bar & went over Elizabeth way bridge at around 12:45 today?


----------



## MisterStan (21 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 960 miles so far on them this year. Most of the time I could get away without using them, but I know I wouldn't have done anywhere near the mileage I have done without them. They just give me the confidence to go out and do a proper ride, rather than a straight ride into work.
> 
> Need the summer to roll on in so the stores start discounting them to get rid of them so I can get a back up set.


Which tyres are you running and what size?


----------



## fossyant (21 Mar 2013)

I very nearly converted the MTB back to summer duty a few weeks ago. Glad its still in winter snow mode. Smug


----------



## hennbell (21 Mar 2013)

Due to an expected late winter storm last night I left my bike at home and had the wife give me a lift to work. All the way to work I moaned about how the road conditions were not that bad (just blowing snow and lots of wind) and that I should have taken my bike. When we get to the plant entrance there was 2, 3 foot deep snow drifts that where about 20 and 30 feet long. Someone has already blazed a trail through the snow, so my wife goes for it. Cleared the first snow drift got hung up on the second. Took 4 of us 45 minutes worth of digging to get the car out, then an 18 wheeler with a 40 ton load of grain got stuck behind us, had to call a tow truck for that one. If I had taken the bike all I would have to do is dismount hike for a few seconds then back on the bike. This is the penance that I had to pay for leaving the bike at home.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Mar 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Which tyres are you running and what size?


 
Marathon Winter 700c x 35.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Mar 2013)

fossyant said:


> 960 miles blimey. I've probably done about 300-400 on them (Snow Studs) since November. Certainly haven't been going the 'long' way on them. I've also tried to use off road rather than on, as they are terrible on road, compared to top end 23mm tyres that I usually use.


 
In the complete dry you do get the odd smell of burning when you have pounded on them for a while, I feel like a F1 driver as I seek out damp bits to cool them down.


----------



## fossyant (21 Mar 2013)

That was hard. Took the direct route home from Manchester. Stiff head wind and 15 - 17 mph on the flat isnt funny. Knackered. Enjoy the tailwind @Potsy


----------



## potsy (21 Mar 2013)

I will


----------



## Arjimlad (21 Mar 2013)

Unusually I rode into Bristol city centre today through Stapleton and St Werburgh's. 7 miles in and it was very different to my normal rural commute. I had to wake up a lot more & could not doze along.

Obviously I was also faster than the vehicular traffic for once, filtering through lots of queuing traffic.

Joining a posse of regular hardened city commuters on Gloucester Road I felt a bit of a carrot cruncher, but I made it to my meeting fine.

A later return trip to my normal office, straight up the A38 Gloucester Road to Bradley Stoke I decided to get onto the cycle path/pavement and found it slow and confusing, so will stick to the road proper next time. It's always nice to have a change !


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (21 Mar 2013)

great ride home, tail wind heaven, but tomorrow looks very disappointing
I feel the weather has been rubbish since November, I am beginning to get disheartened with it


----------



## redcard (21 Mar 2013)

Just passed Anytime Fitness.

It shuts at 8.


----------



## Herr-B (21 Mar 2013)

In to work : 21 miles, windy - never had an average as slow. Could only get better. 

Out from work : 5 miles, snapped spoke halfway (it wasn't going to be halfway until then). Never had one before so didn't know how safe it'd be so I came straight home but at about 8 mph and avoiding any and every bump.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Mar 2013)

Wow, that was hard work tonight. Where did that wind come from? Made for a very hard commute.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Mar 2013)

Another nice quiet ride home, thankfully it is Friday tomorrow to go with the Friday legs I have had all week. Now just have to wait and see what the weather is like in the morning.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (21 Mar 2013)

My saddle was making a ridiculously loud creaking noise through most of my ride home from work yesterday. Initially, I feared it might have been the bottom bracket. I thought I might have over-tightened it when I serviced it a few weeks ago. But then I noticed that when pedaling standing up, the noise vanished. At one point in my commute, I then stopped and tried to move the nose of the saddle up and down with both hands, but it wouldn't move. Shortly after that, the noise stopped . I'll have to get to the bottom* of that.

It was a lovely commute, though  . Very windy with a bit of rain, and about 20°C, a perfect antidote to the heatwave we had about a week ago.

* pun intended.


----------



## fossyant (21 Mar 2013)

Bit of lube where the rails meet the base. Also check for cracks


----------



## Shut Up Legs (21 Mar 2013)

fossyant said:


> Bit of lube where the rails meet the base. Also check for cracks


Thanks . I'll check for cracks, and will put grease where the rails meet the base. I just hope it's not the seat post creaking, because several weeks ago when I tried moving the seat post because I wanted the seat just a few mm lower, I found I couldn't shift the seat post, as it appears to have fused (or started fusing) to the seat tube.


----------



## dave r (21 Mar 2013)

fossyant said:


> That was hard. Took the direct route home from Manchester. Stiff head wind and 15 - 17 mph on the flat isnt funny. Knackered. Enjoy the tailwind @Potsy


 
I had the same problem in some places on the way home, flat chat at 15-16 mph when I should have been doing 19-20mph.


----------



## HLaB (21 Mar 2013)

A pretty uneventful commute, except I needed to head to a lbs as I needed a new helmet





Rather than buy on line I thought Id head to a shop and try on some different brands, so I ended buying the same helmet brand as before


----------



## MisterStan (21 Mar 2013)

What a cracking tailwind! Made life really easy for once. And literally all the way home!


----------



## clarion (21 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Wow, that was hard work tonight. Where did that wind come from? Made for a very hard commute.


 
Indeed. It wasn't very welcome.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Mar 2013)

I got eyed up, real close and personal, by a bird today.













A bird of prey that is. Took off and flew slightly above and just in front of me for about 50 or so metres and kept turning its head to take a peek. Beautiful creature. A kestrel perhaps.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (22 Mar 2013)

truly awful, down to 10 mph at one point


----------



## clarion (22 Mar 2013)

Wind, mainly, this morning. Hard to breathe.


----------



## 400bhp (22 Mar 2013)

here's hoping the commute home is easier


----------



## potsy (22 Mar 2013)

400bhp said:


> here's hoping the commute home is easier


Oh yes


----------



## BSRU (22 Mar 2013)

Wind was a little scary riding across the M4. totally exposed to its full force, it was trying to push towards the kerb meaning I had to lean quite far to my right to go straight
Still could be worse, just mild, dry and windy here not like up north.


----------



## BSRU (22 Mar 2013)

GregCollins said:


> I got eyed up, real close and personal, by a bird today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a buzzard do the same thing to me a few months ago.


----------



## fossyant (22 Mar 2013)

Not many cyclists out today. Wind was tricky, not looking to the return out of Manchester. Ice bike guarantees I can get home if weather turns worse.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Mar 2013)

Damn you wind from the east. Damn you deep v section rims. Damn you two speed hub.

Apart from that and a selection of extraordinarily badly executed overtakes it was a nice ride in.


----------



## Beebo (22 Mar 2013)

I feel down the stairs this morning and hurt my knee.
The ride in was wind assisted, the ride home will be awful.


----------



## dodd82 (22 Mar 2013)

Last night was pleasant in the sense that there were no real car issues, but punishing the sense that my legs were tired and my new route involves the biggest hill I've ever climbed.

The wind made it so much harder.

Stopped for a breather once, and contemplated the challenge ahead - I look forward to the day when I can conquer the hill on a daily basis.

I will laugh at it. Literally. (might look a bit weird but hey ho)


----------



## martinclive (22 Mar 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> truly awful, down to 10 mph at one point


Not surprised - we averaged nearly 18 on the way home last night - topping out on the SS at 25.5 with me spinning like a mad hamster at somewhere around 120!

Would not have wanted to be going against that wind


----------



## potsy (22 Mar 2013)

2 hours to go and then i get the tailwind home


----------



## Lyrical (22 Mar 2013)

Windy, very windy and hardly any cyclists around on my stretch of CS7...

.... I can't see the Shard and the sky is white, ride home is gonna suck.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (22 Mar 2013)

The covering of the white stuff was not helpfull this morning on 25's, but the wind was deffinately more of a problem, especially whilst nursing bruised ribs, large inhales are still giving me screams of pain.


----------



## HLaB (22 Mar 2013)

Woke up early this morning but thought I'd snooze to the alarm, it never went off  I awoke again at 20 to ten, no time other than to get up throw the clothes on and take the shortest 1.75miles route to work (directly east); its was a biatch of a head wind and very light sleet but other than that I don't think there was anything to report other than the usual must overtake to get to the back of the queue thats 5m in front


----------



## fossyant (22 Mar 2013)

potsy said:


> 2 hours to go and then i get the tailwind home


 
Swine. Head wind into Manchester, headwind out back to the office, and I no doubt one all the way home  and with studs


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Mar 2013)

fossyant said:


> Swine. Head wind into Manchester, headwind out back to the office, and I no doubt one all the way home  and with studs


you may need the studs for grip against that headwind wind. I have just had to bring out road bikes inside - they were being blowing around like a 10.3kg leaf!


----------



## 400bhp (22 Mar 2013)

potsy said:


> 2 hours to go and then i get the tailwind home


 
:keeps eye on strava to see a 20mph average:


----------



## potsy (22 Mar 2013)

400bhp said:


> :keeps eye on strava to see a 20mph average:


I may have done a bit more fossy bashing on the tpt


----------



## fossyant (22 Mar 2013)

potsy said:


> I may have done a bit more fossy bashing on the tpt


 
Gate to Gate ? I only bother with the 'big segment' from Stockport to Parrs Wood - not beat me on that have you  ?

I shall have my revenge when the MTB is back to summer mode. Might have to get some slicks...


----------



## potsy (22 Mar 2013)

fossyant said:


> Gate to Gate ? I only bother with the 'big segment' from Stockport to Parrs Wood - *not beat me on that have you * ?
> 
> I shall have my revenge when the MTB is back to summer mode. Might have to get some slicks...


Might have done


----------



## Twilkes (22 Mar 2013)

If you apply strawberry lip balm in the current weather, it feels less like riding through a snowstorm and more like riding through a yummy Slush Puppie.


----------



## fossyant (22 Mar 2013)

potsy said:


> Might have done


 
Knew there was a STRONG tail wind !


----------



## fossyant (22 Mar 2013)

That was hard. Took the TPT half way and I bet it was my slowest ever time. Only managing 12 mph on the studs on road. Knackered


----------



## GrasB (22 Mar 2013)

I missed a bit of wood with a nail in it. The wood didn't miss my leg. I've now got a hole in my leg & my thermal skin suit..  I duno which hurts more.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (22 Mar 2013)

martinclive said:


> Not surprised - we averaged nearly 18 on the way home last night - topping out on the SS at 25.5 with me spinning like a mad hamster at somewhere around 120!
> 
> Would not have wanted to be going against that wind


 
LOL!
I think I saw you yesterday, just turning left at the click tower, red jersey/coat I think?
I was about 200 yards behind.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (22 Mar 2013)

coming home brilliant, going to work was hell,
another dreadful week, another 180 miles covered
My wife said I need a medal....


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Mar 2013)

GrasB said:


> I missed a bit of wood with a nail in it. The wood didn't miss my leg. I've now got a hole in my leg & my thermal skin suit..  I duno which hurts more.


Ouch & sympathies.


----------



## potsy (22 Mar 2013)

fossyant said:


> That was hard. Took the TPT half way and I bet it was my slowest ever time. Only managing 12 mph on the studs on road. Knackered


Think I averaged 11.5 this morning, on the road with 35's, hope it calms down a bit next week


----------



## jarlrmai (22 Mar 2013)

Anyone who rode today is a) a damn hero who deserves the utmost admiration, or b) a complete lunatic.

I did an hour and a quarter on on the turbo trainer.


----------



## spacecat (22 Mar 2013)

I think I averaged about 5mph into 60mph gusts. It was horrible today.


----------



## Hip Priest (22 Mar 2013)

Rode in with a horrible hangover, on my horrible old MTB into a horrible headwind. On the way home the tailwind was so strong that I only really had to steer. I enjoyed the ride home more.


----------



## paul04 (22 Mar 2013)

Riding to work this morning, no snow but the cold biting wind made up for it.


----------



## 400bhp (22 Mar 2013)

400bhp said:


> here's hoping the commute home is easier


 
Oh, yeah certainly was.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Mar 2013)

jarlrmai said:


> Anyone who rode today is a) a damn hero who deserves the utmost admiration, or b) a complete lunatic.
> 
> I did an hour and a quarter on on the turbo trainer.


 
For those that don't know me, I will claim hero, for those that do know me, well you know I ain't no hero.

46 miles on the ice tyres to and from work today, plenty of snow but none settled, bitterly cold, I enjoyed riding into the headwind, at least then I wasn't getting blown into the kerb by the side winds.

Saw very few cyclists today, one this morning though had shorts on, I said to him either he was a mad bastard or a hard bastard.


----------



## sheffgirl (22 Mar 2013)

jarlrmai said:


> Anyone who rode today is a) a damn hero who deserves the utmost admiration, or b) a complete lunatic.
> 
> I did an hour and a quarter on on the turbo trainer.


 
I still haven't decided which I was this morning  . For some reason at 6am I decided I was going to cycle into work despite the 2 inch covering of snow. I left the bike at work and walked home, glad I did because it's now ankle deep and cars are struggling to get up the hills.
I saw a couple of other cyclists, some using the cycle paths which I was purposely avoiding because the roads were much clearer.


----------



## 400bhp (22 Mar 2013)

I find it amusing when my works colleagues make a big deal of how they managed to get in to work in their car


----------



## BSRU (22 Mar 2013)

jarlrmai said:


> Anyone who rode today is a) a damn hero who deserves the utmost admiration, or b) a complete lunatic.
> 
> I did an hour and a quarter on on the turbo trainer.


I'm neither, weather was fine down here


----------



## fossyant (22 Mar 2013)

jarlrmai said:


> Anyone who rode today is a) a damn hero who deserves the utmost admiration, or b) a complete lunatic.
> 
> I did an hour and a quarter on on the turbo trainer.



Both


----------



## Black Country Ste (23 Mar 2013)

Intended to walk in this morning because of the snow but overslept. Dragged the bike out, got to the shop, rode to work on slicks in the slush and why dammit haven't I fitted any mudguards yet? My legs were completely soaked and in my rush to leave I had no spare underwear, walking around work like a cowboy for the next couple of hours.


----------



## clarion (23 Mar 2013)

Snow.

And wind.

But fortunately not too many cars.

Only four cyclists, though


----------



## subaqua (23 Mar 2013)

guinees powered commute home yesterday. I saw the lady from London Bridge going along mile end road. still in the same tights


----------



## GrasB (23 Mar 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Ouch & sympathies.


thankfully it's no where near as bad as I thought or it sounds. A lot of blood, I assume because I was putting down a lot of power at the time, but really it didn't do that much damage. Back out on the bike today, it's a little sore but not too bad. I wanted to keep my legs loose so a short recovery ride. 

I'm rather annoyed that there is now a hole in my fleeced skinsuit, it's expensive & I can't impress how much of a serious warmth upgrade from the same weight bib-tights & jacket it is.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Mar 2013)

GrasB said:


> I'm rather annoyed that there is now a hole in my fleeced skinsuit, it's expensive & I can't impress how much of a serious warmth upgrade from the same weight bib-tights & jacket it is.


 
contact the manufacturer, they will have some way of repairing it professionally for you. I have seen some pretty good repairs over the years and it is always cheaper than buying a new one! Send pictures with the initial contact if you can, so they know what they are dealing with.


----------



## HLaB (23 Mar 2013)

A nice evening commute for me last night met some folk at the pub on the home, opted to filter down the middle of the typical traffic queues on Bourges Boulevard on nice dry roads, went for a couple and a pint of coke in the hope that today wasn't going to be too bad (should have had some stronger stuff looking out the window now but hey ho). A nice quiet ride back after that, light drizzle had started in the meantime and unfortunately that did indeed change to heavy snow overnight.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Mar 2013)

Last night; coming past Roosthole on the Hammerpond Road, lovely sweeping downhill fast left hand bend, spoiled by the gravel and detritus on the racing line, about half six, well into dusk, letting the bike have its head, come over the false crest halfway down....

Standing in the middle of the road is a white ?fallow? deer. I brake. His head snaps round, he stares at me, stock still. I slow to a trickle, staring at him. I close to about 5m he snorts, I can see his breath hanging in the cold air, he nods his head, snorts again, gives a little shrug, a little shiver, and nonchalantly crosses to the far side and walks off into the forest. I watch him go. He stops turns to look at me, and walks off, entirely unhurried, into the undergrowth and gloom.

I left there thinking "Did that just really happen?"

(and, moving on, I didn't curse him once for the loss of momentum which makes the climb up the other side such a joy)


----------



## clarion (23 Mar 2013)

One of those magical moments which can only happen when cycling.


----------



## Risex4 (23 Mar 2013)

GregCollins said:


> Last night; coming past Roosthole on the Hammerpond Road ... entirely unhurried, into the undergrowth and gloom.
> 
> I left there thinking "Did that just really happen?"


 
Had that same thing happen to me recently.

Well, it wasn't a commute, it was just a late evening spin out.
And it wasn't a deer, it was one of the local drunk ASBO crew.
And as he wasn't stock still in the middle of the road, he was kind of waivering/dancing.
And when he eventually lurched across to the other side of the road and stops in the pub's doorway and turned to look at me, he says "Oi lad! Wot you staring at? You fink yer facking better do me, do ya? Oi guys, this fu......"

I left there thinking "Peg it!"

One of those magic moments which can happen at any time in Britain's city centres... 

Im just narked because of my commute to work yesterday. We've had the 48 hours of constant heavy rain down here rather than the snow, but when I awoke yesterday morning a tad earlier than normal to a break in the weather I thought "yeh, get up and chance it: take the extended route you've been planning for the lighter mornings..."

So off I set, pleased that I'd happened across quite a mild morning which although had plenty of standing water about had none in the air. Climb the first hill of my new route feeling great (this commuter extension is to hopefully increase fitness through frequency of riding bigger hills), climb the second bigger one feeling better. I could get used to this early up/longer run to work melarkee. Get to the bottom of the second descent to a Y road junction and find a huge puddle across the middle of it. Slow down to a crawl as a) I want to determine the depth of it and b) I see an oncoming car...

Im sure the ********** smiled as she hit the puddle without the slighest change in speed, creating a wave which fully crested me and consequently soaking me thoroughly when I thought I'd escaped getting drenched, and whilst I was now further away from work than I normally am even before I set off from home.

Was not a happy bunny.

Edit: Oh, and naturally the P Fairy decided that the ride home would be a great time to pay me a visit aswell.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Mar 2013)

Risex4 said:


> Had that same thing happen to me recently.
> 
> Well, it wasn't a commute, it was just a late evening spin out.
> And it wasn't a deer, it was one of the local drunk ASBO crew.
> ...


 
Shame you didn't get her number, it is an offence to deliberately go through a piece of standing water and soak someone.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (25 Mar 2013)

I had the same a few years ago, when a 4WD passed me while I was riding through an ankle-deep puddle left on a road due to some heavy rain. Same effect, too: like being dunked at the beach . I was too busy being a "drowned rat" to notice if it was malicious and intentional, though.


----------



## dodd82 (25 Mar 2013)

Nice commute this morning - quite non eventful and feeling like some fitness is returning.

The cold was quite something though... particularly as I still haven't bought leggings and am in my good old football shorts!

The gloves that someone recommended on here are amazing, though. It was only when I went out for a short ride with a friend yesterday that I realised my hands _never_ get cold on the bike.


----------



## fossyant (25 Mar 2013)

potsy said:


> Might have done


 
Oops.... Sorry.  6 seconds off the KOM on the Stockport - Parrs Wood. Hmm, need to get up earlier to avoid the dog walkers.


----------



## martinclive (25 Mar 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> LOL!
> I think I saw you yesterday, just turning left at the click tower, red jersey/coat I think?
> I was about 200 yards behind.


That would be probably be stan - we had just split at that stage - I have a nice bright blue jacket - you will not miss it when you see it!!!


----------



## ianrauk (25 Mar 2013)

The very nice, thoroughly cleaned and lubed Kona commuter was itching to get on and ride the commute this morning.
Even though it was bitterly cold with a bit of a wind, the roads were dry.
So.. off we headed down the A21. About a mile and a half into the ride my back disc brake sounded like it had started to eat itself so had to stop and check. Sounded like the pads had worn through. So decided to head back home to replace the pads. When home, took the old one out and indeed they were worn right down so was braking metal on metal.

But can't really complain. They have lasted a whole year, nearly 7000 commuting miles in all weathers. Not bad for a £5.75 pair of pads. I used to go through normal rim brake pads at a rate of every 2 or 3 months.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Mar 2013)

Mallions Lane, aka the cliff, big gust of side wind as I'm winding up the hill. I overcorrect into the wind. Front wheel goes into the loose stuff, ice, crap at the side of the road. And we're off. Smack. No permanent damage done to bike (or me).


----------



## ianrauk (25 Mar 2013)

GregCollins said:


> Mallions Lane, aka the cliff, big gust of side wind as I'm winding up the hill. I overcorrect into the wind. Front wheel goes into the loose stuff, ice, crap at the side of the road. And we're off. Smack. No permanent damage done to bike (or me).


 

Making a habit of kissing the tarmac squire.
Glad the bikes ok... and you as well.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> The very nice, thoroughly cleaned and lubed Kona commuter was itching to get on and ride the commute this morning.
> Even though it was bitterly cold with a bit of a wind, the roads were dry.
> So.. off we headed down the A21. About a mile and a half into the ride my back disc brake sounded like it had started to eat itself so had to stop and check. Sounded like the pads had worn through. So decided to head back home to replace the pads. When home, took the old one out and indeed they were worn right down so was braking metal on metal.
> 
> But can't really complain. They have lasted a whole year, nearly 7000 commuting miles in all weathers. Not bad for a £5.75 pair of pads. *I used to go through normal rim brake pads at a rate of every 2 or 3 months*.


 
I wore a pad out in two weeks! Was a cheapy one from Halfords, it didn't help that the rear brake was knackered so one pad was doing all the work. The front ones that I put on at the same time are still on the bike


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Making a habit of kissing the tarmac squire.
> Glad the bikes ok... and you as well.


I make it three times in a year on tarmac 

and about three times a per ride off-road!


----------



## HLaB (25 Mar 2013)

Fancied a tail wind into work this morning so I looped around to the north east; and I got away before the school peak so I've nothing significant to report other than tiny patches of Ice.


----------



## 3outof5 (25 Mar 2013)

Couple of patches of snow to avoid but overall nice and clear with a slight wind behind me. Bike felt good again after stripping and rebuilding crappy mechanical disc brakes at the weekend. New Shimano PDM324 pedals also felt good.


----------



## 400bhp (25 Mar 2013)

Bloody headwind- looks likely to continue all week


----------



## fossyant (25 Mar 2013)

400bhp said:


> Bloody headwind- looks likely to continue all week


 
Looks like it, but take advantage on some Strava sections.  Might stay on the MTB for a couple of days - need some more attempts on the Trans Pennine - only need 6 seconds to get KOM over 1.8 mile segment - had to slow 3 times for dogs. Down side is the slog home. I put an extra 10 PSI in the snow studs this morning. Could slash the time if I stuck the summer MTB tyres on, and ditched the mudguards.


----------



## 400bhp (25 Mar 2013)

fossyant said:


> Looks like it, but take advantage on some Strava sections.  Might stay on the MTB for a couple of days - need some more attempts on the Trans Pennine - only need 6 seconds to get KOM over 1.8 mile segment - had to slow 3 times for dogs. Down side is the slog home. I put an extra 10 PSI in the snow studs this morning. Could slash the time if I stuck the summer MTB tyres on, and ditched the mudguards.


 
I know (strava sections), my legs are pretty tired today (a bit of purported threshold training in the last 7 days) but the easterly won't last. Perhaps another week of it, then the odd day until October.


----------



## Beebo (25 Mar 2013)

Not a good start to the week!

Bit icy so I took the hybrid, cycled 12 miles to work with no major issues. Parked the bike, got showered and sat down at my desk just as the phone rang. It was my wife telling me she had locked her and our 18month old son out of the house!

So it's back down stair, put my cold, sweaty bike kit back on, cycle 12 miles home into a biting head wind. Give keys to wife, cycle 12 miles back to work, by now I'm very cold and tired; having had nothing to eat or drink since last night.

So i have done an unexpected 36 miles already before 11 am, and all on my hybrid!


----------



## jarlrmai (25 Mar 2013)

That's pretty heroic, I would have got a taxi.


----------



## apb (25 Mar 2013)

Had an almost clipless moment on the 2nd week of clipping in. Was stop at a right light going up hill. light turned green and the right hand Bar end just came off. Lucky my foot came off the pedal and my bike just hit the deck. I had a very patient bus driver behind me and i waved her an apology, then moved everything to the side walk and let her on her way.

I have these power studs :http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=4161
that i enjoy using up hill.

No damage. just need to tighten those bars end better. Have been using then quite a bit in this weather.


----------



## HLaB (25 Mar 2013)

apb said:


> Had an almost clipless moment on the 2nd week of clipping in. Was stop at a right light going up hill. light turned green and the right hand Bar end just came off. Lucky my foot came off the pedal and my bike just hit the deck. I had a very patient bus driver behind me and i waved her an apology, then moved everything to the side walk and let her on her way.
> 
> I have these power studs :http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=4161
> that i enjoy using up hill.
> ...


Always remember my first on George Street, at its west end I stopped at the lights and unclipped the left but although I was behind the line I couldn't quite see the lights so I leaned back right to do so, forgot the right was still clipped


----------



## dodd82 (25 Mar 2013)

I'm not sure what I'm looking forward to the most - riding up the beast of a hill on my new commute for only the third time, or riding quickly enough to avoid being frozen to the road.


----------



## Twilkes (25 Mar 2013)

Tyre sidewall split, bike at work, new tyre at home, walk to station, train to town, train to home, walk to home, fit new tyre, order takeaway.

Sorry - order takeaway, fit new tyre. Always get that the wrong way round.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Mar 2013)

[QUOTE 2378622, member: 1314"]It's gonna be cold.[/quote]


bbbrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.............already!!


----------



## 3outof5 (25 Mar 2013)

HLaB said:


> Always remember my first on George Street, at its west end I stopped at the lights and unclipped the left but although I was behind the line I couldn't quite see the lights so I leaned back right to do so, forgot the right was still clipped


Going to start using SPD clips and shoes for the first time this week. Does everyone fall off at first 'cos I really don't want to ?


----------



## Davywalnuts (25 Mar 2013)

3outof5 said:


> Going to start using SPD clips and shoes for the first time this week. Does everyone fall off at first 'cos I really don't want to ?


 
Everyone has a clipless moment, of that am sure.. Wise choice may I add, getting clip in shoes that is, you wont look back.


----------



## dodd82 (25 Mar 2013)

Davywalnuts said:


> Everyone has a clipless moment, of that am sure.. Wise choice may I add, getting clip in shoes that is, you wont look back.


 
I've thought about it but it's a bit early in my cycling life!

What is the main benefit? Is it the power you get from a full circle of peddling?


----------



## Beebo (25 Mar 2013)

just setting out on my 4th trip of the day. West - East into a cold headwind

My boss has just left the office to run home in shorts!!!! He did have a hat on though.


----------



## Davywalnuts (25 Mar 2013)

dodd82 said:


> I've thought about it but it's a bit early in my cycling life!
> 
> What is the main benefit? Is it the power you get from a full circle of peddling?


 
Am sure many different people will say many different things, but for me, I feel connected to the bike and so thus we are one and so, I can control her/them better. Overall, the great thing is you are using all your legs muscles, which will give a more consistent power and also less fatigue than just using your quads (thighs) for just pushing down, which will enable you to go longer, climb better, etc. 

Its never too early.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Mar 2013)

It was reet cold.


----------



## paul04 (25 Mar 2013)

The ride into work this morning was intresting to say the least, never mind the headwind, it was a challenge to keep the bike pointing forward,
I nearly got blown off the bike just waiting at the traffic lights, as the wind was that strong.

I had to point the bike to the right to keep it in a straight line to counter act the cross wind.
And this might sound daft, but I enjoyed the challenge.


----------



## hennbell (25 Mar 2013)

dodd82 said:


> I've thought about it but it's a bit early in my cycling life!
> 
> What is the main benefit? Is it the power you get from a full circle of peddling?


 
The main benefit is that you are connected to the bike , at one with it. Once you get used to it you never go back.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFCIUPtZqy8


This happen over the weekend. About to crash, quickly un-clip, jump off bike, run to a controlled stop. bike ninja!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (25 Mar 2013)

martinclive said:


> That would be probably be stan - we had just split at that stage - I have a nice bright blue jacket - you will not miss it when you see it!!!


I will keep an eye out !


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (25 Mar 2013)

really fed up wit this weather now.
the fun of cycling to work is starting to escape.


----------



## bicyclos (25 Mar 2013)

Icy this morning and got well wrapped up. I had to walk part of the way on my route as it was just bottle ice and untreated. Enjoyed the ride in a strange way and had a nice pot of coffee before starting work.........shovelling the yard so the wagons could be tipped..........Took a different route home where I climb a mile long hill which kept me warm with the effort i put in. Roll on summer though !


----------



## ianrauk (25 Mar 2013)

3outof5 said:


> Going to start using SPD clips and shoes for the first time this week. Does everyone fall off at first 'cos I really don't want to ?


 

No. I have never since I started using them 8 years ago.
Had a couple of 'nearly' moments though.

Best thing is to not worry about it, just get on with then. It soon's becomes second nature.


----------



## DCLane (25 Mar 2013)

Snow both ways, with wind. Otherwise normal ... except I got flashed at by a woman  as she hung out of the passenger window going through Belle Isle in Leeds.


----------



## fossyant (25 Mar 2013)

Trying to snow here again. Forecast is minus 4, so hopefully that will hardback the TPT a little more for my attempt upon a KOM on a segment - got to do something fun in this horrible weather.


----------



## HLaB (25 Mar 2013)

A fastish PM commute for me I decided to cut through town to open country roads and I got my average up to 15.6mph from 12.4mph through town  the average fell though when I went along the Sustrans route through Ferry Meadow got it back up to 15.1mph into the headwind & I was quite pleased with that but I let it fall again through the gated Orton Mere level crossing; in the end I ended up with just 14.6mph for the 12miles.
Grabbed some extra lights and dumped the sandwich box and popped to the shops to cool down. On the way home still in cool down mode I got scalped; stayed in the mode until the other rider did an RLJ. That was like a red rag to a bull, waited for the green (which wasn't long as they're pretty responsive lights and his primary position probably triggered them for me) got a push from the tail wind dodged SMIDSY (typical the two out side lanes gives way correctly and numpty in the inside lane blindly undertakes (the folk on your right stopped for a reason )); I lost a bit of speed there and the tight right hander over hatching but still had enough momentum to shoot up Mayor's Walk at 19.8mph on the fixie and the the light headwind (it was NEE and Id headed North) became a tail wind I was going to open it up further but there was a ped in the middle of the narrow road, 10 secs or more later he was still there  and I had to trackstand, the car coming the other way was forced to stop too.


----------



## HLaB (25 Mar 2013)

3outof5 said:


> Going to start using SPD clips and shoes for the first time this week. Does everyone fall off at first 'cos I really don't want to ?


Not everybody does but a lot do its a slow fall so its more embarrassing than anything  Ive probably met 1000s of cyclists in my time but Ive only met one cyclist who tried and went back to flats; IMQuantifiedO there great; give them a go


----------



## 400bhp (25 Mar 2013)

400bhp said:


> I know (strava sections), my legs are pretty tired today (a bit of purported threshold training in the last 7 days) but the easterly won't last. Perhaps another week of it, then the odd day until October.


 
Good ride home


----------



## cyberknight (25 Mar 2013)

Pretty bad going to work as the lanes where the snow had been piling up with the wind made the road only 1 lane wide in many places and i still had to get off a few times and walk through those sections as the traffic had turned the clear sections into ice.I had planned to take the MTB but i needed to put on new tyres and swmbo threw a wobbler last night when i said needed to sort my bike out so i had to manage on 23 mm slicks.
Needles to say i have had more fun commutes.
Coming home i had a great tailwind and took a clearer route but hitting slush sections at 22-23 is not the most conducive way to keep your calm.


----------



## dave r (25 Mar 2013)

HLaB said:


> Not everybody does but a lot do its a slow fall so its more embarrassing than anything  Ive probably met 1000s of cyclists in my time but Ive only met one cyclist who tried and went back to flats; IMQuantifiedO there great; give them a go


 
I have clipless on my best bike and clips and straps on my fixed, I prefer clips and straps to clipless, I don't like clipless, and have found hardly any difference in performance between the two.


----------



## PBB (25 Mar 2013)

Beebo said:


> Not a good start to the week!
> 
> Bit icy so I took the hybrid, cycled 12 miles to work with no major issues. Parked the bike, got showered and sat down at my desk just as the phone rang. It was my wife telling me she had locked her and our 18month old son out of the house!
> 
> ...


 
blimey that must have been hard work - hopefully you earned some serious man points for that!


----------



## 400bhp (25 Mar 2013)

just put a new chain on having got down to 0.75%. The usual thing happened - cassette starts jumping. Grrr, just ordered a new cassette.

It was a new cassette and a new chain 1500 odd miles ago. My own stupid fault, should have changed the chain slightly earlier.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Mar 2013)

400bhp said:


> just put a new chain on having got down to 0.75%. The usual thing happened - cassette starts jumping. Grrr, just ordered a new cassette.
> 
> It was a new cassette and a new chain 1500 odd miles ago. My own stupid fault, should have changed the chain slightly earlier.


 

Just recently made the same mistake....


----------



## HLaB (25 Mar 2013)

dave r said:


> I have clipless on my best bike and clips and straps on my fixed, I prefer clips and straps to clipless, I don't like clipless, and have found hardly any difference in performance between the two.


I found strap more scary but thats probably because I wore a couple of different shoes with them making them a bit inconsistent and I must confess to a strap moment


----------



## dave r (25 Mar 2013)

HLaB said:


> I found strap more scary but thats probably because I wore a couple of different shoes with them making them a bit inconsistent and I must confess to a strap moment


 
I must admit to having had a few strap moments in the 25 years I have been using them, I use them with steel toe capped boots, trainers and cycle shoes, I normally use metal ones that I straighten and rebend so I can use boots with them.


----------



## potsy (26 Mar 2013)

1st puncture for ages last night on the way to my night shift, didn'y fancy getting hypothermia so did a pump and run for the last mile or so.
Fixed in work with a warming coffee.

Battled the cold easterly wind again, really not fun this.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (26 Mar 2013)

I was just reading the UK weather report online. Felt freezing just reading it! 
Much credit to you all for continuing to bicycle-commute in such weather.


----------



## fossyant (26 Mar 2013)

Added two seconds to one of my current KOM's and joint a joint KOM on another section (both off road). Knackered now. Both long ish KOMs, one 1.8 miles, the other 0.7. Also joint 5th on a road secment, on a MTB... eh ? Oh well cheers one up on a cold day.

PS anyone riding the Old Tunnel section, be careful, there is a log placed over the exit to the tunnel headding towards Tesco - it's on the left side. I spotted it in time - was approaching at some knotts, so swerved for the right hand exit. I'll move it tonight (for tomorrow's repeat attempt)


----------



## Sandra6 (26 Mar 2013)

Pootling along yesterday, clear road (just a side street) lost concentration for a moment ,looked up to find a white van bearing down on me. Eek! Brakes squealed (only mine I might add!) and I swerved out of his way. 
This was on my side of the road though. Almost wish I'd stopped dead (not literally!) in front of him. Idiot.


----------



## dodd82 (26 Mar 2013)

Decent commute last night - the wind decided to blow into my face just as I embarked on my new nemesis, the beast of a hill, as I like to call it.

Only stopped once this time, and whilst that's probably a weak effort compared with some on here, I was proud of myself.

Already looking forward to my next crack at it!

Thanks to those discussing clip in pedals. Does anyone have any stats about how much it improved their performance?


----------



## MisterStan (26 Mar 2013)

First commute on the bike since last Thursday, obviously that meant I had to get a visit from the fairy.
A couple of close passes and one of those 'edging driver' situations made life interesting.


----------



## HLaB (26 Mar 2013)

Decided to repeat yesterday's commute but a little faster; sub 12.5mph travelling north and east out of town but once I turned round  14.8mph average. Got a SMIDSY at the very last mini, although they and I were moving slow (I was practically trackstanding in the middle of the roundabout and they were edging in and through but couldn't go anywhere the exit was blocked). when they continued to edge into the rbt I did trackstand and even though she saw me continued to edge out then stopped and saw me again and then edged out again then showed her discust that I didn't get out of the way


----------



## ianrauk (26 Mar 2013)

potsy said:


> 1st puncture for ages last night on the way to my night shift, didn'y fancy getting hypothermia so did a pump and run for the last mile or so.
> Fixed in work with a warming coffee.
> 
> Battled the cold easterly wind again, really not fun this.





victor said:


> I was just reading the UK weather report online. Felt freezing just reading it!
> Much credit to you all for continuing to bicycle-commute in such weather.


 

Also had a puncture. First one this year. Luckily I noticed it when I went to get the bike ready this morning so could fix in the relative warmth of the house. Cause was a tiny piece of wire. Took a bit of finding.

This time last year Victor we where bathing in Aussie type sunshine. This cold weather is dragging on a bit and is quite draining. Looking at the weather report we have at least another few days of the same. But we get on with it.


----------



## mangid (26 Mar 2013)

Could have done with crampons today!, Going up hill, came across 4m of sheet ice/slush across width of road, start going across it, maybe too gingerly, back wheel spinning, getting slower, no way I'm going to make it. Feet unclip, and start to slip all over the place. Manage to get stable, and direct bike to muddy gutter, and by hook crook, and spinning get to the other side. It's not supposed to be like this in March !


----------



## GrasB (26 Mar 2013)

Where was this hill?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Mar 2013)

Snow flurry on leaving home, very little wind for the first 3/4s of the ride in but bitterly cold and the air is incredibly dry, could almost feel it sucking the moisture out of my lungs. Last 1/4 the wind was up and agin me and Mallions Lane, the last large climb and a single track rural road, was covered in ice because there is just so much water running off the local fields.

But the 2013 route in is working very well. It's slower, no main road use to get out of town and get south/east and it's much hillier but for most of it now if I encounter six cars it is a busy ride. The first 500m is busy, the last 2km is busy unless I use the cycle route/path but otherwise very very quiet.


----------



## Stevie Mcluskey (26 Mar 2013)

Strange start to todays commute. Noticed just as leaving the house i was a front light down (never noticed last night when putting bike away) so presume lost on last nights journey home.
Other than that a nice bright fresh run in to work. Starting to notice and appreciate the lighter mornings and nights at last.


----------



## DWiggy (26 Mar 2013)

3outof5 said:


> Going to start using SPD clips and shoes for the first time this week. Does everyone fall off at first 'cos I really don't want to ?


I fell of at least 3 times (Once in front of work colleges in full leotard!)


----------



## DWiggy (26 Mar 2013)

A very windy ride in today head/side winds and quite cold, couldn't spin my legs as fast as usual! (Still prefer riding in over driving though)


----------



## mangid (26 Mar 2013)

GrasB said:


> Where was this hill?


 
Alms Hill (has Hill in it's name ;-) ), climbing out of Bourn, just before the junction with Caxton Road.


----------



## Lyrical (26 Mar 2013)

Wind... more wind and some more wind.

Also an eerily quiet stretch along CS7 from Colliers -> Bec. Where is everyone?


----------



## GrasB (26 Mar 2013)

mangid said:


> Alms Hill (has Hill in it's name ;-) ), climbing out of Bourn, just before the junction with Caxton Road.


Yeah, that's quite often soaking wet after it's been raining even a small amount, you probably met the melt water that froze over night. When it's icy out I tend to go round Caxton End & rejoin from Caxton Rd.


----------



## Leodis (26 Mar 2013)

Not cycling this week, too much ice and cold wind... Hmm fair weather cyclist


----------



## mangid (26 Mar 2013)

GrasB said:


> Yeah, that's quite often soaking wet after it's been raining even a small amount, you probably met the melt water that froze over night. When it's icy out I tend to go round Caxton End & rejoin from Caxton Rd.


 
Never occurred to me that it might be better to go via a ford ... ;-)


----------



## GrasB (26 Mar 2013)

Yeah, the flowing water tends not to freeze.


----------



## 3outof5 (26 Mar 2013)

DWiggy said:


> I fell of at least 3 times (Once in front of work colleges in full leotard!)


Sounds as if your pride was the injured party . Not commuting by bike today but I did have a quick go of the clips last night - didn't fall off but I can see I'm going to have to be careful. Cheers for all the reassurance!


----------



## Glow worm (26 Mar 2013)

All this talk of ice reminds me of a letter in this month's Viz. The writer suggets that local authorities should paint all roads white, we can all see the black ice easily!


----------



## fossyant (26 Mar 2013)

To All Dog walkers.....

Please all stay off the Trans Pennine between Stockport and Parrs Wood between the hours of 7:45am and 8:15am TOMORROW.
Bombing run no3 will be attempted to better my KOM, and the dust kicked up by my tyres is a hazard to your health ! 

Only one hold up by dog walkers today - had three lots yesterday.


----------



## potsy (26 Mar 2013)

*Sets reminder to take my cat for a walk down there in the morning*


----------



## ianrauk (26 Mar 2013)

fossyant said:


> To All Dog walkers.....
> 
> Please all stay off the Trans Pennine between Stockport and Parrs Wood between the hours of 7:45am and 8:15am TOMORROW.
> Bombing run no3 will be attempted to better my KOM, and the dust kicked up by my tyres is a hazard to your health !
> ...


 

Oi! Point of order.
This is the commuting thread... so takes yer Strava stuff over there alright!...


----------



## fossyant (26 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Oi! Point of order.
> This is the commuting thread... so takes yer Strava stuff over there alright!...


 
It's still commuting !!! Beats reading tales of woe about the weather !


----------



## ianrauk (26 Mar 2013)

fossyant said:


> It's still commuting !!! Beats reading tales of woe about the weather !


 

OK good point...


----------



## fossyant (26 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> OK good point...


 
And 'deflation events' !


----------



## ianrauk (26 Mar 2013)

fossyant said:


> And 'deflation events' !


 

pffft...


----------



## paul04 (26 Mar 2013)

Nice and sunny here in manchester, no snow but still got that biting wind. cycled the longer way home tonight, was kind of happy I did.
I've been using the mountain bike to get to work so just take it easy, and use strava to track the miles I've done,

Got on one segment which is just over a mile long, and with the wind behind me I knocked 5 seconds off my PB, so happy with that.

Ps. I was looking more like a ninja today, had my balaclava and neck warmer on to stay warm, all you could see was the whites of my eyes.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (26 Mar 2013)

Super smooth commute to work just now, as I'd adjusted by new BB yesterday evening to stop the axle wobble (I'd left the pre-load cap on the left crank a tiny bit loose). So the pedaling was as smooth as a baby's bum!


----------



## Blurb (26 Mar 2013)

Witnessed second street arrest in a week in Kilburn. Might be time to adjust my route....


----------



## potsy (26 Mar 2013)

Another slog against the cold easterly done, think it's eased a bit from yesterday.
Started snowing again as i got near work


----------



## glenn forger (26 Mar 2013)

Blurb said:


> Witnessed second street arrest in a week in Kilburn. Might be time to adjust my route....


 

Saw one on London Street a few weeks ago, teatime, quite a well-dressed gentleman is being bundled to the floor by cops, he shouts:

"You PCO's are oppressing me!"

The cop responded wearily:

"PC*S*O's"


----------



## Shut Up Legs (27 Mar 2013)

My commute ended with a bag of internet-ordered goodies on my front door mat, courtesy of CRC!  These included:

a grease gun (Exus) ;
a set of 3 good-quality tyre levers (X-Tools steel core) ;
a pair of cycling gloves (Endura Strike, and they fit perfectly) that should keep my hands warm and toasty for those chilling descents down Mt Donna Buang in the middle of Winter* ; and
another BB as a spare for the one I just installed on my bike (and which is working very nicely on my last 2 commutes ) .
All for under $105AU including postage. Very nice.

* Yeah, I know, it's a bit crazy, but over here snow's a bit of a novelty, so we actually seek it out in Winter.


----------



## 400bhp (27 Mar 2013)

bloody snowing here this morning 

Thinking of trying to have an easy commute today, but it's impossible with a strong headwind and snow.


----------



## BSRU (27 Mar 2013)

-1.5 and some very light snow but some guy cycling in shorts


----------



## GrasB (27 Mar 2013)

'only' -1C but felt colder than is has been at the same temp or lower. Bonus was light winds & bone dry roads for the most part. So I could let rip & just be careful over anything that looked vaguely damp. A great ride into work


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Mar 2013)

Trying to snow again in Leicester, spikes still on the bike, though the roads were very dry. Just over 28 miles of very cold and very hard work. Only another 53 miles to hit my first 1000 mile month.


----------



## fossyant (27 Mar 2013)

Bombing run 3 postponed. Snow and a few glasses of wine last night !


----------



## 3outof5 (27 Mar 2013)

Erm, you know that question I asked about clips and 'does everyone fall off?' - well I did, about 5 minutes in . Luckily was zero miles per hour on to the pavement. I had plenty of time, the brain simply refused to compute the required action . Anyway no harm done, rest of ride went fine and could definitely feel the '360-degreeness' of the pedalling.


----------



## DWiggy (27 Mar 2013)

Early clippless falls are around the 0mph speed usually stopping at junctions, lights etc ...uber embarrassing


----------



## jarlrmai (27 Mar 2013)

Clipless are brilliant, but don't start "pulling up" on the upstroke though, and clip out on your favoured resting side whenever you think you could need to stop (filtering, turning etc)


----------



## lejogger (27 Mar 2013)

Three years of commuting by bicycle, and this morning saw my first ever incident of nose loogie landing directly on top of my pannier and remaining there for the duration of my ride.

Disappointing, but also slightly amazed that I made it this far.


----------



## GrasB (27 Mar 2013)

jarlrmai said:


> ... and clip out on your favoured resting side whenever you think you could need to stop (filtering, turning etc)


Not a good idea really, it programmes in the fact your foot is lose when you need it rather than the correct reaction of seamlessly dis-engaging at any point. This means when you really do need to release the cleat you actually have to think about it which in turn ends up with you on the floor.


----------



## Kookas (27 Mar 2013)

jarlrmai said:


> Clipless are brilliant, but don't start "pulling up" on the upstroke though, and clip out on your favoured resting side whenever you think you could need to stop (filtering, turning etc)


 

What's wrong with pulling up on the upstroke? I have toe cages and always make an effort to pull up when I need to accelerate quickly.


----------



## jarlrmai (27 Mar 2013)

It's okay for accelerating a little bit but its not great on your joints long term.


----------



## gaz (27 Mar 2013)

jarlrmai said:


> It's okay for accelerating a little bit but its not great on your joints long term.


What?


----------



## gaz (27 Mar 2013)

GrasB said:


> Not a good idea really, it programmes in the fact your foot is lose when you need it rather than the correct reaction of seamlessly dis-engaging at any point. This means when you really do need to release the cleat you actually have to think about it which in turn ends up with you on the floor.


It also doesn't get you used to clipping out your foot when you have really little time to think about it. Example, when someone pulls out in front of you and you have to brake extremely heavily in the wet to avoid a collision and clip out when the bicycle is sliding to the side. Having it as second nature can be a life saver!

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFx_NWVEs-A


----------



## kipster (27 Mar 2013)

Been off the bike for a few days, cold and wet weather, being ill, car MOT, evening meetings etc.. all being used as excuses to take the car. Anyway, great ride in this morning except for a near miss from another cyclist coming towards me, heavy on the anchors on wet mud and leaves to avoid hitting him as he went for a gap on my side of the road. Choice words muttered!


----------



## jarlrmai (27 Mar 2013)

Its just what I've read some people think they need to pull up on every stroke and that this isn't in fact a good idea.


----------



## jarlrmai (27 Mar 2013)

Yeah I don't have any issues clipping out when I need to I just prepare a little bit ahead of time when I predict I might need to be stopping quickly.


----------



## GrasB (27 Mar 2013)

jarlrmai said:


> Its just what I've read some people think they need to pull up on every stroke and that this isn't in fact a good idea.


Actually almost anyone who spins smoothly will be pulling up on the pedals, especially those who are older & really honed their leg muscle coordination.


----------



## GrasB (27 Mar 2013)

jarlrmai said:


> Yeah I don't have any issues clipping out when I need to I just prepare a little bit ahead of time when I predict I might need to be stopping quickly.


Do you prepare at every single blind junction, drive way & parked car? How about every time a car coming towards you gets close to a junction? Do you prepare then? The whole point is that at some point you'll get caught out & you'll be relying on having a foot free due to your technique then you'll find your self on the floor.


----------



## HLaB (27 Mar 2013)

Lol, I headed out for an easy loop before work but as per another thread my jockey on my other bike are dead (metaphorically) so I needed to loop by a lbs. No problem, or so I thought; I was too preoccupiped with traffic I ended up taking a left early ond and I just went with then and headed towards the village of Marholm (about 8 miles the wrong direction), en route I realised I needed to up the pace so it was a bit of a sweat to the lbs. Got there and they didn't open till 10am; couldn't wait that long however, so dashed to work. So my easy 10 turned into a more rapid 15miles. The funny thing, I dashed back to the lbs at lunchtime and they do open at 9am; it was the almost identical running shop unit next door that opens at 10am


----------



## GrasB (27 Mar 2013)

HLaB said:


> Lol, I headed out for an easy loop before work but as per another thread my jockey on my other bike are dead (metaphorically) so I needed to loop by a lbs. No problem, or so I thought; I was too preoccupiped with traffic I ended up taking a left early ond and I just went with then and headed towards the village of Marholm (about 8 miles the wrong direction), en route I realised I needed to up the pace so it was a bit of a sweat to the lbs. Got there and they didn't open till 10am; couldn't wait that long however, so dashed to work. So my easy 10 turned into a more rapid 15miles. The funny thing, I dashed back to the lbs at lunchtime and they do open at 9am; it was the almost identical running shop unit next door that opens at 10am


Accidental tempo training... me like!


----------



## jarlrmai (27 Mar 2013)

GrasB said:


> Do you prepare at every single blind junction, drive way & parked car? How about every time a car coming towards you gets close to a junction? Do you prepare then? The whole point is that at some point you'll get caught out & you'll be relying on having a foot free due to your technique then you'll find your self on the floor.


 
like I said I don't have a problem with both, I've been in situations where I needed to clip out unexpectedly and it was no problem.

I clip out on certain part of my commute, there's a bit where I turn into a road which has a zebra crossing closeish to the bend, I can't see it or if there is anyone waiting but I know it's there and there's often people waiting, so I clip out as part of my preparation to give way to pedestrians.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 Mar 2013)

No commuting (day off) but rode a few miles down the shops - in jeans 
Very cold with clear sky, didn't take waterproof over trousers for such a short trip neither had a plastic bag with me to cover the saddle.
Guess what? A wee snow storm between shops, got a wet bum!


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (27 Mar 2013)

After the wintry blizzards I've been scowling at all day, thinking 'FFS I'm not going to have to ride home in that am I?!' it's now lovely and sunny and I'm looking forward to another extended ride home tonight; try and beat my times on those new strava segments I went through last night maybe, or just enjoy the sun while it lasts?! 

(I fully expect the snow showers to start again in the next twenty minutes before I set off!)

Edit: - In the space of three minutes it is now starting to look a bit iffy on the snow/cloud front , oh well that's Glasgow for you!


----------



## paul04 (27 Mar 2013)

A day off work today, so it gave me a bit of time to do a couple of jobs on the bike, went out for a test ride in the sunshine and came back in a snow shower, could hardly see where I was going.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Mar 2013)

Was colder tonight than this morning, apart from that completely quiet commute home, just how I like it.


----------



## gaz (27 Mar 2013)

jarlrmai said:


> Its just what I've read some people think they need to pull up on every stroke and that this isn't in fact a good idea.


Why isn't it a good idea?


----------



## HLaB (27 Mar 2013)

Still bitterly cold in chilly wind but it was blue skies for a change, I was going to take it easy  after a few seconds thought, I took the scenic route. Nothing unusual other than a drafter


----------



## bicyclos (27 Mar 2013)

I am the only one out of the 6 other cyclist's at work who is commuting to work by bike this last few weeks. One MD who I regularly chat to was impressed that I had braved the weather. I Called the other so called commuters ladyboys for the feeble silly excuses they gave me. We had some good banter over it all. As with me my choice's are, I walk or cycle and a rare odd time I can hitch a lift, no other choice. The bike always come out on top......Roll on summer though


----------



## Shut Up Legs (27 Mar 2013)

Melbourne has had its hottest Summer on record, but I'm pleased to say it rained for my entire 1 hour commute to work this morning . The rubber flaps I put on the ends of my SKS clip-on mudguards are very effective at keeping more water and dirt off my bike. I put a flap at each end of the front guard, and at the front of the rear guard, and the combined weight of all 3 flaps, including the bolt, washer and nut holding them onto the plastic mudguards, is 20g, so I don't even notice the extra weight.


----------



## bicyclos (27 Mar 2013)

struth.............


----------



## MisterStan (27 Mar 2013)

Cold and windy run home. Traffic well behaved.


----------



## potsy (27 Mar 2013)

Much better ride in tonight, wind finally dying down a bit.

Even added half a mile on near work to get the mileage up a little


----------



## Vikeonabike (28 Mar 2013)

Midnight ride home, full moon, very little wind and a good five miles without light pollution (of any kind including my own). Love it!


----------



## subaqua (28 Mar 2013)

cold , glass strewn and where not glass strewn Tower Hamlets have in their wisdonm sent a roadsweeper which cleans the salt out of CS2 and leaves a wet trail which is freezing- stunning planning there


----------



## fossyant (28 Mar 2013)

Shhhhhhsshhhh

Drove in. Kids decided last night to tell us they finish at lunch today  So I wrangled half a day and have to dash back to collect. Unfortunately not enough time to cycle back, get showered and changed and collect the kids . Plus side is no work this afternoon.  and an early dash to North Wales


----------



## MisterStan (28 Mar 2013)

fossyant said:


> Shhhhhhsshhhh
> 
> Drove in. Kids decided last night to tell us they finish at lunch today  So I wrangled half a day and have to dash back to collect. Unfortunately not enough time to cycle back, get showered and changed and collect the kids . Plus side is no work this afternoon.  and an early dash to North Wales


I too am in the car as I need to collect my best bike form my brother's this afternoon and have to take the little one for her injections. The plus side is a half day!


----------



## apb (28 Mar 2013)

Having a great week this week. My wife is off work, hence i don't need to walk my son to nursery the days he goes. So everyday on the bike so far.

Soon, i'll have my geared bike set up for nursery transportation.

Definitely will do a 60 + mile week. which is a lot for me.

Oh yeah, close pass be a 18 wheeler on this morning commute. really farked me off.


----------



## BSRU (28 Mar 2013)

A little lack lustre to start with this morning but two other commuters dangled in front of me on a 1km drag helped with motivation .

Last night, right behind a little crash, two cars at a junction, first one starts to go but realises there is traffic coming so stops, second car not paying attention drives into the back of the first car .
No one hurt and there did not seem to be any damage but it was a very loud bang.
Very funny watching it over and over again at home, the misses could stop laughing every time she watched it


----------



## mangid (28 Mar 2013)

BSRU said:


> A little lack lustre to start with this morning but two other commuters dangled in front of me on a 1km drag helped with motivation .


 
I thought about cutting my loop short a couple of times, fingers were suffering, but stuck to it, legs telling rest of body HTFU. Ended up on the busway chasing a guy in full Mapei kit. Brightened the day in more ways than one :-)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Mar 2013)

Weather forecast this morning said it is warmer, lying bar stewards. Once again very cold but very quiet ride into work. Only need to do 6 1/2 miles tonight to hit my 1000 miles for the month


----------



## mangid (28 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Weather forecast this morning said it is warmer, lying bar stewards. Once again very cold but very quiet ride into work. Only need to do 6 1/2 miles tonight to hit my 1000 miles for the month


 
Yep checked multiple forecasts last night, consensus was that it would be about 0, turned out to be -3 and dropping when I set off. Clocks going back as well, so going to be dark for the first hour or so again


----------



## GrasB (28 Mar 2013)

Had some _*serious*_ SCR action today, 8.2 miles against another guy on a TT bike. So own up... who was is on a TT bike going down the A428 starting from the Caxton Gibbet roundabout & then onto the A1303 into Cambridge? Because dude, that was _*EPIC*_!


----------



## GrasB (28 Mar 2013)

mangid said:


> Clocks going back as well, so going to be dark for the first hour or so again


YAY! I'm not going to be dealing with muppets in cars with their lights turned off during twilight.


----------



## DCLane (28 Mar 2013)

Cold commute into a cold headwind ... but must commute by bike ... although the car looked very enticing this morning


----------



## bonker (28 Mar 2013)

Cold but fairly quiet (traffic-wise) ride into work. I think I prefer it when the traffic is busier, it slows them down .


----------



## HLaB (28 Mar 2013)

Looked like a beautiful morning for a commute but I'm on a rest day and only did 2.5miles; nothing special to report other than the blue skies. It clouded over at lunch which will hopefully make my short commute back to the flat bearable.


----------



## HLaB (28 Mar 2013)

mangid said:


> Yep checked multiple forecasts last night, consensus was that it would be about 0, turned out to be -3 and dropping when I set off. Clocks going back as well, so going to be dark for the first hour or so again


Spring Forward, Fall Back


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Mar 2013)

Broke the 1000 mile month with tonights ride home. Another quiet ride, three days of rest now - maybe four; and then on with the Strava April Challenge.


----------



## donnydave (28 Mar 2013)

Thought I'd spread a little peace and harmony this afternoon, I got to the front of a long queue of cars on the outside to get to an ASL. I passed a guy on a bike trying to filter on the left and felt pity for him but continued on my way without saying anything. I got to the red light and stopped, a few moments later he rolls through so I say " its red for everyone". He said "all right, calm down. Are you an off duty police officer or something?" I hadn't expected him to stop or reply so I didn't have a witty and damning response ready so I just shrugged.

It was probably due to the junction being a bit busy rather than my advice striking a chord but I was heartened to see waited patiently until green.


----------



## HLaB (28 Mar 2013)

A short commute for me, great weather and I'd have been tempted to go further another day. Got the typical SMIDSY, waiting at a side road, looking continually left for a gap in a queue and never once looking right


----------



## BSRU (28 Mar 2013)

Something interesting I saw on my ride home yesterday.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoEsC91CZL8


----------



## Black Country Ste (28 Mar 2013)

I would laugh but my car was hit in identical circumstances a few years ago. Started to pull out, realised I wasn't going to make it and stopped. Driver behind wasn't paying attention. BANG. No damage thankfully but the twit didn't hang around to check.

I had a near miss last week. Oncoming car turned left into the side road I was turning right into. Unusually a lot of peds around so I was watching out for them. Turned my attention back to what was in front and the left-turning car had stopped in the mouth of the side road as he couldn't complete his turn with another car now trying to turn out of the side road. Slow speed and quick-reaction braking spared me an embarrassing shunt.


----------



## boydj (28 Mar 2013)

So why didn't you stop to offer your details as a witness? (to BSRU)


----------



## boydj (28 Mar 2013)

Rolling up to a red light at a busy crossroads, heard a car coming up fast behind me. She went straight through the red light and stopped slap bang in the middle of the junction surrounded by four cars - two lanes each way. I have no idea how a collision was avoided because the crossing traffic was moving quite freely.


----------



## BSRU (28 Mar 2013)

boydj said:


> So why didn't you stop to offer your details as a witness? (to BSRU)


Since no-one was injured and no damage seemed to have occurred I did not see the point.


----------



## dave r (28 Mar 2013)

DCLane said:


> Cold commute into a cold headwind ... but must commute by bike ... although the car looked very enticing this morning


 
The cars been calling me all week, a strong bitter cold headwind every morning this week has meant hard, slow and cold rides to work, insanely busy at work has meant I've been knackered the past few days, but the rides home at night has been fast and fun, at one point on the way home one night I was spinning out on the fixed at 27 mph, and I've been seeing 25 mph regular on the way home.


----------



## DCLane (28 Mar 2013)

Coming home, 3 things happened:

1. I passed someone in shorts on a full carbon road bike, for him to RLJ when I stopped. I then passed him again uphill and he wasn't happy; I'd got a full rucksack with lots of exam scripts!
2. Someone hanging out of a car (again, but this time not topless) in Belle Isle, Leeds as they passed me uphill. About 1/2 a mile further on when I caught up with them they'd got the window wound up and were pretending to hide 
3. A SMIDSY, passed me and then turned left before he'd got past = a yell from me.


----------



## apb (29 Mar 2013)

Thought i'd take the SS in this morning without the mudguards, thinking it's going to stay fine. Hint of snow on the way in and is now raining. Wet bum on the way home my thinks. Never mind it's Friday.


----------



## apb (1 Apr 2013)

Really quiet on the roads this morning. Most people must be taking the long holiday. Makes the commute stress free.


----------



## jarlrmai (1 Apr 2013)

It's Easter Monday...


----------



## ianrauk (1 Apr 2013)

So looking forward to tomorrows commute, especially the evening.
Cycling home in the daylight. 

Lights have been taken off my bike in readiness.
(yeah I know some peeps like their lights on their bikes all year round - I am not one of them)


----------



## Shut Up Legs (1 Apr 2013)

Another nice commute this morning: about 15°C with intermittent light rain . I gave the road bike a bit of a workout (and me, also) on the Easter long weekend by doing a 75km (and 1400m climbing) ride up the Dandenongs on Friday, then the same on Saturday.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Apr 2013)

ianrauk said:


> So looking forward to tomorrows commute, especially the evening.
> Cycling home in the daylight.
> 
> Lights have been taken off my bike in readiness.
> (yeah I know some peeps like their lights on their bikes all year round - I am not one of them)


 
Mine have gone back on in readiness for the dark start in the morning.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Apr 2013)

victor said:


> Another nice commute this morning: *about 15°C* with intermittent light rain . I gave the road bike a bit of a workout (and me, also) on the Easter long weekend by doing a 75km (and 1400m climbing) ride up the Dandenongs on Friday, then the same on Saturday.


 
I know it is wrong, but I hate you


----------



## Spartak (1 Apr 2013)

Bloody nagging headwind tonight, extremely gusty on top of the Avonmouth ( M5 ) bridge.
When will this cold Northeasterly STOP ???


----------



## apb (1 Apr 2013)

Wore sunnies on the way home today.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (2 Apr 2013)

Just got home from another great commute, and the legs felt good. I encountered a _wannascalp_* - he caught up to me, called out 'passing right', then tried to overtake me, and was surprised when I continued doing the same speed, because he struggled a bit to overtake. He then failed to extend his lead over me, even up a lengthy hill where I had no problems keeping up to him (there was no drafting advantage, either, because we both had a slight tailwind and weren't going fast enough for drafting to make any difference).

I can't help taking a bit of pleasure in destroying cyclists' misconceptions, particularly when I was riding my sturdy (but not light) touring bike, and he had a carbon fibre road bike .

* cyclist who tries to overtake you, struggles to complete the overtake, then hasn't got the legs to stay ahead. OK, I invented that term .


----------



## thefollen (2 Apr 2013)

In on the roadie today after a few weeks out due to a tactical knee rest. Loved it. Nice fresh morning, bit windy but it could be a tail for the way home! Everyone well behaved, even around Vauxhall :-)


----------



## MisterStan (2 Apr 2013)

Beautiful sunny morning, so good, I got the best bike out! Still cold due to that bl@@dy wind, but otherwise a good run in.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Apr 2013)

33 miles on the ice tyres again, needed them for the countryside bits of the ride, but city was very dry. Horrible end to the commute, sit down at my desk to find I left a cup of tea in a thermal mug on my desk on Thursday, it absolutely stinks


----------



## Leodis (2 Apr 2013)

Excellent ride, no problems. Got to work happy as larry, jumped in the shower to find no hot water!!


----------



## HLaB (2 Apr 2013)

Just a short ride for me this morning (4.25miles), it was beautifully sunny (albeit a bit chilly) and roads were quiet and I was tempted to go further but I woke a little hoarse this morning




(sorry bad joke  ) and didnt want to stress it.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Apr 2013)

Fixed. Ice on nearly every climb and north facing downhill. Horrid headwind. It was a bit hairy.

Apruary continues as Marvember left off.


----------



## Davidsw8 (2 Apr 2013)

Can I just ask that the roads in London always be like they were this morning? 

There was plenty of traffic but not too much and the traffic (and peds) that were around seemed to be behaving themselves. Apart from 5 RLJ'ing cyclists on the CS7 outside Kennington Tube as I crossed the road, this was the perfect commute in


----------



## gaz (2 Apr 2013)

thefollen said:


> In on the roadie today after a few weeks out due to a tactical knee rest. Loved it. Nice fresh morning, bit windy but it could be a tail for the way home! Everyone well behaved, even around Vauxhall :-)


Fuji? Think I was with you for a bit. All in black on a black crosser


----------



## potsy (2 Apr 2013)

gaz said:


> Fuji? Think I was with you for a bit. *All in black on a black crosser*


 
How would they have seen you?


----------



## gaz (2 Apr 2013)

potsy said:


> How would they have seen you?


----------



## jarlrmai (2 Apr 2013)

First commute today was great 19 mph average, I suspect a slight tailwind so will probably be harder on the way home.

Still bloody cold though.


----------



## GrasB (2 Apr 2013)

A nice ride in to work, nothing of note except for it being surprisingly warm for -2.8...  ...


----------



## thefollen (2 Apr 2013)

gaz said:


> Fuji? Think I was with you for a bit. All in black on a black crosser


 
Ahh was that you? Was on a black and white Trek and sporting orange glasses. Is your camera one that looks like a torch and you have two things mounted on the helmet?


----------



## gaz (2 Apr 2013)

thefollen said:


> Ahh was that you? Was on a black and white Trek and sporting orange glasses. Is your camera one that looks like a torch and you have two things mounted on the helmet?


The torch looks like a torch, the other thing on my helmet is a camera


----------



## veloevol (2 Apr 2013)

Davidsw8 said:


> Can I just ask that the roads in London always be like they were this morning?
> 
> There was plenty of traffic but not too much and the traffic (and peds) that were around seemed to be behaving themselves. Apart from 5 RLJ'ing cyclists on the CS7 outside Kennington Tube as I crossed the road, this was the perfect commute in



I had to work yesterday and that commute was even better than this mornings blissfully quiet roads.


----------



## dave r (2 Apr 2013)

First time on the bike for four days, bitter cold morning, minus three when I got up and not much warmer when I went out, found out I'd still got that bitter head wind in my face, made for a cold hard commute. This evening was disappointing, I got a flat, the second one in about six weeks, normally I only get one or two a year with the racelites, the first one was on the back and looked like a tube failure, it split on the rim side, this one was on the front, rim side again, about half an inch from the valve, two small pin holes, I'm going to strip it out later and go round the spoke holes with a bit of emery, the other possibility is that it was damaged whilst in the saddlebag, I put it on in December after almost twelve months in the saddlebag, it was sharing the saddlebag with a tyre boot which had still got the wire beads in, so I suspect the tyre boot damaged the tube.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (2 Apr 2013)

Fantastic commute home, almost brilliant weather, sunny not too cold, but still windy, but guided bus way is not flooded but lovely and dry.
So got home in 48 minutes! Left work at 5:07. got in about 5:55, brilliant. 15 miles at 18 mph average, got to love that, all that winter riding is paying off.
Best bit the bike is still immaculately clean after its 8 hour strip down and re build on Sunday. Heaven. I am in heaven


----------



## HLaB (2 Apr 2013)

Just a short commute for me tonight despite it being a beautiful warm night and still is but as I said this morning I awoke feeling a little hoarse



and didn't want to stress or spread things. I had planned on a short ride but then going on a new club ride but that'll have to be next Tuesday.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Apr 2013)

Nice 21 miles ride home, very sunny, quite warm (at least compared to what we have been getting.) Total of 54.6 miles commuted today, my best yet. Lots of people about on bikes.


----------



## jarlrmai (2 Apr 2013)

bleh headwind meant 17 mph home was hard work.


----------



## thefollen (2 Apr 2013)

gaz said:


> The torch looks like a torch, the other thing on my helmet is a camera



Looks pretty decent- not as conspicuous and blocky like a GoPro. Saying that, I do fancy purchasing a GP for cycling and other random stuff. Like taking Facebook dinner photos to the next level by filming the actual consumption from a head mount.

If I spot you again I'll say hello and/or ting the bell.

Great commute today and a sunny, bright ride home!


----------



## gaz (2 Apr 2013)

thefollen said:


> Looks pretty decent- not as conspicuous and blocky like a GoPro. Saying that, I do fancy purchasing a GP for cycling and other random stuff. Like taking Facebook dinner photos to the next level by filming the actual consumption from a head mount.
> 
> If I spot you again I'll say hello and/or ting the bell.


Got a GoPro on the bars. hidden, well as much as you can hide a gopro.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Apr 2013)

Blimey that was hard work tonight. Bugger of a headwind.
I am liking the commuting home in daylight though...


----------



## boybiker (2 Apr 2013)

I had a side / headwind on the way home


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (2 Apr 2013)

Had someone squeeze through a pinch point tonight far too fast, and... They had a bike in the boot! The mind boggles


----------



## kedab (2 Apr 2013)

last night, driving home, (the bike commute can wait until the weather improves/normalizes) i happened upon a ninja cyclist on an unlit country b road. could just about see the poor excuse of a rear light he had and had to strain to see his front light in my rear view...he was wearing jeans, a black jacket over a grey hoody, said hoody was up and completely blocking his peripheral vision. if i hadn't been so annoyed at him for being a such a frikin danger to himself, i may have stopped to give him a lift...the twunt


----------



## HLaB (2 Apr 2013)

Buzzinonbikes said:


> Had someone squeeze through a pinch point tonight far too fast, and... They had a bike in the boot! The mind boggles


Mtb, town or Road bike? Some of the first two categories have never been on road (trails or tracks) and their riders have no comprehension of what it is like on road


----------



## dodd82 (3 Apr 2013)

Back into the swing of things this morning after a long weekend too much cheese & red wine.

It didn't feel much fun - one road in particular seemed full of idiots. Think there was a problem on the M25 that had caused lots of cars to divert.

My new camera didn't work either... no battery, having charged it last week. Hope there's nothing wrong with it, I have been looking forward to using it!


----------



## MichaelO (3 Apr 2013)

Side wind from the right on the way in, which will mean a side wind from the left going home!

Got to work to find the boiler wasn’t working, so cold showers all round


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (3 Apr 2013)

Last night had an unexpected deflation, luckily I was by a park, so walked over to a bench and sat in the sun changing my tube. Got home ok, inspected the deflated tube saw it was a rim side hole. So decided to change the old rim tape. Put the new tube back on, pumped it up, got up this morning tyre still up so all is good, leave home 100m down the road whoosh instant flat like yesterday night. Arrggghh, no time to mess about so grabbed the best bike, luckily it's got to stay dry today, on the plus side absolutely flew in this morning, despite some numpty driving in a van with a glass carrier on the side trying to take my bloody legs off!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Apr 2013)

Cold but quiet ride in this morning.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Apr 2013)

This morning was cold. this morning was windy. This morning was leg's couldn't be bothered to work too well. This morning was 'shut up leg's' day. This morning was couldn't be bothered with the normal route. This morning was a slow pootle through the parks route day.


----------



## MisterStan (3 Apr 2013)

Cold start again, I did notice that the sun is actually starting to warm up though. Uneventful run in to work, which was nice after the closest of close passes last night.


----------



## HLaB (3 Apr 2013)

Crisp bright & clear run to work, pity I wasn't at least I didn't have to deal with school run traffic and the cough/head cold/sore throat waited til after Flanders.


----------



## Leodis (3 Apr 2013)

Nice ride in, personal best and a chat with a fellow cyclist. Downside fairweather cyclists are out in force, not seen so many bikes at work. The buggars have taken my space in shower room for me clothes!!!


----------



## GrasB (3 Apr 2013)

ianrauk said:


> This morning was cold. this morning was windy. This morning was leg's couldn't be bothered to work too well. This morning was 'shut up leg's' day. This morning was couldn't be bothered with the normal route. This morning was a slow pootle through the parks route day.


Some how this sounds familiar to me


----------



## martinclive (3 Apr 2013)

Got the Bianchi out this morning - first time with more than one gear since last September - now need to start remembering to change gear!


----------



## HLaB (3 Apr 2013)

Leodis said:


> Nice ride in, personal best and a chat with a fellow cyclist. Downside fairweather cyclists are out in force, not seen so many bikes at work. The buggars have taken my space in shower room for me clothes!!!


 No shower room here but the bike shed was packed. Oddly I didn't see too much extra cyclists on route but I took a bit of a spurious route.


----------



## Davidsw8 (3 Apr 2013)

Commute was ok again this morning, wasn't as nice and sunny as yesterday and I had a cabby (bane of my life lately!) completely block my exit out of a side road on to Pall Mall so I had to squeeze round the front of him and peer round for oncoming traffic. Very dangerous. And he made no effort to move or even apologise for causing an obstruction...


----------



## jarlrmai (3 Apr 2013)

So the pattern is tailwind in, headwind home.

I can live with that.


----------



## martinclive (3 Apr 2013)

HLaB said:


> Crisp bright & clear run to work, pity I wasn't at least I didn't have to deal with school run traffic and the cough/head cold/sore throat waited til after Flanders.


Well done on Flanders - we were staying with friends in Brugge for the weekend and went to see the start of the race on Sunday (see new avatar from there) It was 'king freezing! all weekend - congrats!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Apr 2013)

Biting east wind. Ice on every shaded stretch of road. Snow flurries. Three pairs of gloves day.

Perfectly normal for April.


----------



## HLaB (3 Apr 2013)

martinclive said:


> Well done on Flanders - we were staying with friends in Brugge for the weekend and went to see the start of the race on Sunday (see new avatar from there) It was 'king freezing! all weekend - congrats!


Cheers. I just looked at the Garmin it was -2deg at the star and average of just 1.6deg C and when I cycle the 18miles to the start it was a min -5deg C and an average of -2.5deg C


----------



## kipster (3 Apr 2013)

Cold and windy this morning, some idiot car behind, wanting to get passed revving and weaving behind me, until he found a gap big enough to floor it. He did give plenty of room when he did overtake. Didn't see any other cyclists this morning, a change for the 2 or 3 I normally see. I'm sure there will be more on the way home when all the local kids come out on their bikes, creating moving chicanes for me


----------



## DCLane (3 Apr 2013)

Clear day, not much in the rucksack = a quick commute?

No chance. The cassette on the 'spare' set of wheels on the Spesh Secteur was slipping, as I only replaced the cassette on the main wheels.

Oh, and a fairy visit from several pieces of glass showed that my pump's broken 

Cue a new 105 10-speed cassette ordered, plus a Lezyne Road Drive CFH pump.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (3 Apr 2013)

Another great ride home, chasing my mate who took the bus but he beat me but not by much, still a 47 min ride home.
Tomorrow my legs are going to hurt!


----------



## dave r (3 Apr 2013)

This morning I was cursing the cold and head wind, as I have been for weeks,and at the same time thinking its lovely to get the transmission on the fixed back to its normal silky smoothness, new chain and bigger chainring fitted last night, old chain a year and 3000 miles old. Tonight the wind was stronger and more blustery, I was feeling it from the side and back, the stronger side gusts were pushing the front of the bike around and shaking the handlebars, when it was a tail wind the combination of a bigger gear and the wind meant I missed my braking points a couple of times and at one point was still scrubbing speed off as I leant into the corner.


----------



## HLaB (3 Apr 2013)

Just a short ride for me; I had planned to get home and get changed for a longer ride. Just yards from home though, I gave way at a busy Rbt. A classic sports car came round fast and indicating to leave the rbt but their wheels didnt say that, so I continued to give way, which is a good job because they didnt exit. Unfortunately the car behind me didn't giveway, they accelerated assuming Id go. When she got out and said she was so sorry, she saw me, I exploded; when I reduced her to tears I found myself apologising for my swearing  To her credit there she said I had every right to swear. The rear wheel is goosed (at first inspection it looks to be the rim buckled) hopefully no more than that. I think I escaped with a bruised left buttock and I've ripped my Vuelta Espana back pack, its not like I can get one of them of the shelf tomorrow 
My evening ride is cancelled now


----------



## kipster (3 Apr 2013)

Went home the scenic route but all I can remember is that a side / head wind and hills do not make for a great mix. My legs now ache, but I figure it's all part of the fun, I mean you can't always take the easy option now can you...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Apr 2013)

Boy was that hard work! 23 miles, with the last half being headwind or side wind, gusting wind and ice tyres do not mix well. On the bright side, beat yesterdays record and commuted 56.8 miles today


----------



## Leodis (3 Apr 2013)

Loads of headwind.. Chased some fat knacker about a mile, realised I too am a fat knacker and gave up the ghost as I turned off 10 yards behind.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Apr 2013)

HLaB said:


> Just a short ride for me; I had planned to get home and get changed for a longer ride. Just yards from home though, I gave way at a busy Rbt. A classic sports car came round fast and indicating to leave the rbt but their wheels didnt say that, so I continued to give way, which is a good job because they didnt exit. Unfortunately the car behind me didn't, they accelerated assuming Id go. When she got out and said she was so sorry, she saw me, I exploded; when I reduced her to tears I found myself apologising for my swearing  To her credit there she said I had every right to swear. The rear wheel is goosed (at first inspection it looks to be the rim buckled) hopefully no more than that. I think I escaped with a bruised left buttock and I've ripped my Vuelta Espana back pack, its not like I can get one of them of the shelf tomorrow
> My evening ride is cancelled now


 

I would have sworn if it was me....


----------



## MichaelO (3 Apr 2013)

PRs galore on Strava coming home tonight  Might have pushed a bit harder with the tail wind - might regret that tomorrow with the snow/headwind that's forecast....


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (3 Apr 2013)

Went looking for a strava place tonight but as I turned the corner for the climb soon realised the monster headwind was gonna deny me!


----------



## 400bhp (3 Apr 2013)

Back on the bike after a 6 day lay off because of the lurgy.

Felt good, particularly on the way back.


----------



## 4F (3 Apr 2013)

This wind is starting to piss me off, seems to be a head wind both ways at the moment


----------



## ianrauk (3 Apr 2013)

4F said:


> This wind is starting to **** me off, seems to be a head wind both ways at the moment


 

It's.......................trying.


----------



## potsy (3 Apr 2013)

Said it's changing Friday to come from a more southerly direction on the BBC local weather tonight


----------



## DCLane (3 Apr 2013)

Good - I've had enough of strong headwinds on my morning commute.


----------



## Col5632 (3 Apr 2013)

HLaB said:


> Just a short ride for me; I had planned to get home and get changed for a longer ride. Just yards from home though, I gave way at a busy Rbt. A classic sports car came round fast and indicating to leave the rbt but their wheels didnt say that, so I continued to give way, which is a good job because they didnt exit. Unfortunately the car behind me didn't, they accelerated assuming Id go. When she got out and said she was so sorry, she saw me, I exploded; when I reduced her to tears I found myself apologising for my swearing  To her credit there she said I had every right to swear. The rear wheel is goosed (at first inspection it looks to be the rim buckled) hopefully no more than that. I think I escaped with a bruised left buttock and I've ripped my Vuelta Espana back pack, its not like I can get one of them of the shelf tomorrow
> My evening ride is cancelled now


 
Glad your alright though 

I would have swore also


----------



## Shut Up Legs (3 Apr 2013)

Winter approaches. It was the coldest morning of the year on my commute to work today, starting at about 6.5°C when I left home, and getting colder during my commute. Being the soft Australian that I am (not like you HAF lot), I wore my cycling jacket for the first time this year, as it was just a wee bit chilly for just the jersey. To warm up, I just cycled faster (having a cyclist on my tail helped, too, as I didn't feel like letting him/her catch up).


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Apr 2013)

Headwind so cold it made my teeth hurt. And snow for 19 out of 22km. Plus a twunt in a Merc trying to pass me in primary in the face of the oncoming traffic on the double whites 100m from home. Utter UTTER twunt. Followed. (even turned into the leisure centre car park went around car park and then drove out) Plate memorised. Reported.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (4 Apr 2013)

Nice commute home, with temperature around 20°C. I stopped at a bike store about 5km from home to pick up a pair of tyres I'd ordered for the road bike. I wanted tyres that were as puncture proof as possible, as I do plan to take the road bike on some more long rides. I ended up ordering the Specialized Armadillo All-Condition Reflect, and on holding them in my hands, I could tell that they're quite tough to the feel, including the side walls. I got 25C tyres, which will hopefully add a little bit more comfort to long rides, and absorb bumps better.

I then practised the arcane art of riding with a pair of tyres over one shoulder on the remaining 5km to home . Tricky, that.


----------



## Leodis (4 Apr 2013)

DCLane said:


> Good - I've had enough of strong headwinds on my morning commute.


 
And I on the way home!! Elland road is one long mile


----------



## skudupnorth (4 Apr 2013)

Re-intorduced myself to the "Joys" of commuting to Bolton yesterday.....it's still crap ! Good to be out on the bike though even if it is the MTB tank


----------



## dodd82 (4 Apr 2013)

GregCollins said:


> Headwind so cold it made my teeth hurt. And snow for 19 out of 22km. Plus a twunt in a Merc trying to pass me in primary in the face of the oncoming traffic on the double whites 100m from home. Utter UTTER twunt. Followed. (even turned into the leisure centre car park went around car park and then drove out) Plate memorised. Reported.


 
Who have you reported it to?


----------



## dodd82 (4 Apr 2013)

First commute with the camera last night - like moths to a flame, the bad driving was out in force. One guys pulling out of a left turn right in front of me... looked like a young lad who probably saw me and couldn't be bothered to wait. Times like that I think whether it's worth just keep going and scratch the side of his car - but my leg might take the brunt!

Second incident was me approaching a single lane traffic calming measure at about 20mph, my right of way and the moron just came through anyway.

Managed to win the battle of willpower for this mornings commute and caught a heron and a dog chasing a train on my video, as well as more excellent driving from two Thompsons lorries (must be the same as yesterday).

Feeling good about myself - when the football season is over I reckon I can push up to a 4 day cycling week; meetings permitting.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (4 Apr 2013)

Wind back again, grrr


----------



## DWiggy (4 Apr 2013)

Got a slow puncture on the way in, only noticed the soft tyre when I got to work...hump! also had a bit o snow on way in but forecast for journey home is predicting 20mph wind with 40mph gusts, might be driving home :/


----------



## The Horse's Mouth (4 Apr 2013)

Really p***ed of with this wind. Not too bad in the morning but going home is a nightmare. Spend more time out of saddle then on it.

Meant to ease over weekend but notice it picks up again on Monday just from a warmer direction.


----------



## MisterStan (4 Apr 2013)

The wind made it feel like hard work this morning, took the long route through the villages and avoided the Busway. A nice taxi driver showed us that his horn worked, I gave him a lovely smile and a wave!
Looks like the forecast snow will not be coming now, which is nice.


----------



## Plax (4 Apr 2013)

I cycled to work this morning I think for only the 2nd time this year. Felt totally great and hopefully my cycling mojo has been found again. 

Unfortunately my hat blew off when I was gunning it down a hill and I couldn't be bothered traipsing back up to retrieve it. At least I still have my ear warmer sweat band things.

I also only wore 3/4 length trousers. I wasn't cold but given the ice on the side roads I was using I might return to full length trousers just to try and save my skin if I hit a patch of black ice and get offed. That happened to me about 3 years ago and it HURT. Lucky I had trousers and over trousers on and just had a massive bruise and a bent derailleur for my troubles.


----------



## fossyant (4 Apr 2013)

Had a week off, cold and windy return to the commute, just like last week. Also full of a head cold.  

At least I wasn't stuck in traffic


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Apr 2013)

Cold and windy, again. Just when I am thinking of removing the ice tyres it starts to snow - didn't last long, enough to wet the roads and ensure they will be icy tomorrow though .

Anyway another 50km of the Strava challenge knocked off, looking forward to the weekend, two days of rest.


----------



## 4F (4 Apr 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Looks like the forecast snow will not be coming now, which is nice.


 
I wouldn't bet on that, its just started snowing in Ipswich....


----------



## GrasB (4 Apr 2013)

Nothing to remarkable about my commute to work except it tipped me over the 4'000 mile marker for this year


----------



## Plax (4 Apr 2013)

GrasB said:


> Nothing to remarkable about my commute to work except it tripped me over the 4'000 mile marker for this year



Holy poo, who are you? Superman? We've only just made it into April! 

Nice one


----------



## EthelF (4 Apr 2013)

To the chap on the Brompton who passed me to overtake the right-turning Oranjeboom artic on the inside at Smithfield market, you are a suicidal twunt. There was a reason why I was hanging back. Please don't do it again, next time you might actually get squished and seeing that might put me off my mid-morning cake.

Other than that, and the daft woman in the black Micra deciding that the give way sign at the junction 100m from my house doesn't apply to her, and the freezing headwind, and uncooperative legs, I had a delightful commute.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Apr 2013)

GrasB said:


> Nothing to remarkable about my commute to work except it tipped me over the 4'000 mile marker for this year


 
Do you sleep on your bike?


----------



## helston90 (4 Apr 2013)

Could have died this morning it was a hard one- off the bike for a week with flu which according to my lungs I'm not 100% over, and battling for 12 miles into a 20 mph ice cold head wind. 
All topped off by arriving at work and finding I took my towel home last time for a wash and didn't bring it back- there are now no hand towels left in that loo- sorry peeps!


----------



## GrasB (4 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Do you sleep on your bike?


It's about 2h 15 min/day on the bike. Which considering my commutes are in the 1h to 1h 45 min each way isn't massive amounts of extra miles. The thing is when you start getting truly fast you find that you go an awful long way given the amount of time you spend on the bike.


----------



## thefollen (4 Apr 2013)

A good 6 weeks out of cycling hasn't done the speed any favours. Was overtaken by two cyclists today. Quads felt a little laboured and were whining a bit as I tackled the wind. Great to be back on two wheels though!

Whilst a 'majority-of-weather' cyclist, I'm dying for a lovely still, dry, warm day to head out minus backpack for a few laps of Richmond Park. Don't recall a perfect 'pleasure cycling' day (at the weekend) for a while-- anyone else feel as though we're owed one or two? Surely the accrued karma of all the cyclists commuting in our rubbish weather is enough for the planets to align...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Apr 2013)

Left late, gone 08:30. Wouldn't do that if the schools were in as I pass four en-route.

Flip, but I am coming to HATE that farking wind. Light snow the whole journey but amazingly quiet roads.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Apr 2013)

dodd82 said:


> Who have you reported it to?


Sussex Police via Operation Crackdown


----------



## dodd82 (4 Apr 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## bonker (4 Apr 2013)

I'm really going to miss this weather. Those following easterlies on the way home are great, the schools are still off and the clocks have gone back. Heaven.


----------



## bonker (4 Apr 2013)

Doh..... clocks have gone forward.


----------



## HLaB (4 Apr 2013)

I pushed the bike to work along relatively quiet roads (school holidays) and despite it still being baltic I think my cycling mojo has returned I think I lost it at 3am this morning 
Hopefully I get another bike soon!


----------



## jarlrmai (4 Apr 2013)

GrasB said:


> It's about 2h 15 min/day on the bike. Which considering my commutes are in the 1h to 1h 45 min each way isn't massive amounts of extra miles. The thing is when you start getting truly fast you find that you go an awful long way given the amount of time you spend on the bike.


 
Out of curiosity what is your average speed over 2 hours 15m? I guess you have some nice long parts without stopping etc?


----------



## GrasB (4 Apr 2013)

jarlrmai said:


> Out of curiosity what is your average speed over 2 hours 15m? I guess you have some nice long parts without stopping etc?


As of the end of today across all rides I've averaged 19.62mph. 

On targeted training & recovery rides, which is about 90% of my riding by distance, I've averaged 21.7mph, on those rides. I've spent less than 30min stationary in over 165 hours of riding.

On other rides (cross-town errands from work, shopping, etc. I've averaged 10.4mph, around 20~25% of the time on those rides are spent stationary!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (4 Apr 2013)

I got scalped today, I tried to keep him at bay along the bus way, but he still came past me at 23 mph on the flat in a severe side wind.
He was a machine. I now know what I need to aspire too


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Apr 2013)

That commute was just mental, going downhill at 11-12mph, the wind is unbelievably strong tonight


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Apr 2013)

GrasB said:


> As of the end of today across all rides I've averaged 19.62mph.
> 
> On targeted training & recovery rides, which is about 90% of my riding by distance, I've averaged 21.7mph, on those rides. I've spent less than 30min stationary in over 165 hours of riding.
> 
> On other rides (cross-town errands from work, shopping, etc. I've averaged 10.4mph, around 20~25% of the time on those rides are spent stationary!


 
You are right, I have biked 180 hours (moving time) this year for only just over 2,600 miles, my average speed is 14.64mph.

Quoted wrong post, was meant to quote your other one!


----------



## jarlrmai (4 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> That commute was just mental, going downhill at 11-12mph, the wind is unbelievably strong tonight


 
Me too it's definitely stronger in the evenings than in the mornings.

I don't think i've ever experienced such a sustained period of strong wind from one direction


----------



## HLaB (4 Apr 2013)

Amazingly the lbs got the wheel moving and I was moving (cycling although uncomfortable is actually more comfortable than walking) so I managed a short slow tail wind assisted commute home.


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (4 Apr 2013)

HLaB said:


> Mtb, town or Road bike? Some of the first two categories have never been on road (trails or tracks) and their riders have no comprehension of what it is like on road



Wasn't too sure but thinking back I think a saw a flat handlebar so probably a mtb. Bloody mud pluggers


----------



## boydj (4 Apr 2013)

No frost this morning - first time for weeks, though the previous two days were as cold as any this year. Wind has been kinder this week, too. And no school traffic. Bliss............


----------



## jarlrmai (4 Apr 2013)

Saturday is looking nice for a ride, sunny and lighter winds.


----------



## fossyant (4 Apr 2013)

Tough headwind back home, but glad I was back on the fixed on 23mm. Fixed is ace in headwinds. Lots less loss in momentum.


----------



## dave r (4 Apr 2013)

jarlrmai said:


> Saturday is looking nice for a ride, sunny and lighter winds.


 
Yes I've been looking at Saturday, I found out tonight our eldest lad has offered to treat his Mum to a day out, so once I've dropped her off at the station I will have a little bit of shopping to do and the rest of the day will be all mine.


----------



## martinclive (5 Apr 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I got scalped today, I tried to keep him at bay along the bus way, but he still came past me at 23 mph on the flat in a severe side wind.
> He was a machine. I now know what I need to aspire too


Stan does that to me every morning! I came down Green end lane at 21.5 this morning and he just left me for dead (think he hit 28+!!)
Kids!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (5 Apr 2013)

martinclive said:


> Stan does that to me every morning! I came down Green end lane at 21.5 this morning and he just left me for dead (think he hit 28+!!)
> Kids!


 
I need to up my game I think !!!


----------



## GrasB (5 Apr 2013)

martinclive said:


> Stan does that to me every morning! I came down Green end lane at 21.5 this morning and he just left me for dead (think he hit 28+!!)
> Kids!


Never had anyone do that to me... can't think why 



Damn, I've just realised how badly paced today's commute was.


----------



## HLaB (5 Apr 2013)

A short slow commute me again today, lengthened only by the use of the shared use underpass rather than Crescent Bridge itself but I decided if the wheel collapses it had best be there.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (5 Apr 2013)

I'll be getting that mildly jet-lagged feeling next week, as Daylight Savings ends here in Melbourne, so we'll be back on GMT+10, and the afternoon sun will be lower in the sky on my rides home from work . Oh well, at least it's very colourful .


----------



## MisterStan (5 Apr 2013)

Coming home last night was like cycling through treacle, took an elongated round the houses route home at someone else's request - bloody headwind for most of it.
Should really have had Friday legs today, but a KOM, 7 PRs and a 4th overall? Happy with that!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Apr 2013)

Had a flat tyre when I went to get the bike out this morning, I wonder if it was flat last night and I didn't notice it, hence the hard ride and not just the wind. Anyway fixed it and rode in, nice quiet ride apart from the numpty who decided to pull out on me as I was going by the junction, luckily my lightening reactions (or lack of pace!) got me out of the way. To be fair he was very apologetic.

Missus won't be happy when she gets up, I left the old inner tube on the living room floor in readiness for me to patch it tonight


----------



## fossyant (5 Apr 2013)

Wasn't in the mood for nobbers this morning. Got pulled out on from a junction that is well known for this. Was in primary, very visible, but pulling out on a fixed wheel pedal bike spinning at 30 MPH isn't a great idea  

You got buzzed !! NOW do you see me ? 

I ended up weaving left and right just off the rear window of the car, then proceded to match the car for speed over the next half mile (down hill) then passed and shouted 'look where you are ******* going ' - the young lad was a bit shocked ! 

Next was a nobber on a bike riding down the wrong way down a one way road, he'd crossed from one pavement, down the middle of the road, going to the next pavement - but he didn't expect to see another pedal bike flying down the road - he was also told to get out of the way ! 

Oh and to the blonde bint who was in the right hand lane to turn left, please use your indicators if you haven't a clue what you are doing with your Pug 206, I was nearly very intimate with your rear bumper !  (PS she was rather old !)


----------



## fossyant (5 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Missus won't be happy when she gets up, I left the old inner tube on the living room floor in readiness for me to patch it tonight


----------



## apb (5 Apr 2013)

rode with a look of determination.


----------



## The Horse's Mouth (5 Apr 2013)

fossyant said:


> Wasn't in the mood for nobbers this morning.


 
I can see that from your post. Bad night sleep???


----------



## MisterStan (5 Apr 2013)

Oh, I forgot to mention, to the guy on the flat bar road bike on the Busway this morning; drafting me and my commuting buddies for a tow is all well and good, but it is only fair for you to take a turn at the front.


----------



## MisterStan (5 Apr 2013)

GrasB said:


> Never had anyone do that to me... can't think why
> View attachment 21388
> 
> Damn, I've just realised how badly paced today's commute was.


Was that on a 'bent?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Apr 2013)

I stopped en route to take a lovely picture of some lovely daffodils that are now fully in bloom. 15 minutes later I stopped, in a mini-blizzard, to put on my third pair of gloves.

This weather can suck my cog.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Apr 2013)

fossyant said:


> Wasn't in the mood for nobbers this morning. Got pulled out on from a junction that is well known for this. Was in primary, very visible, but pulling out on a fixed wheel pedal bike spinning at 30 MPH isn't a great idea
> 
> You got buzzed !! NOW do you see me ?
> 
> ...


 
Welcome back


----------



## 400bhp (5 Apr 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Was that on a 'bent?


 
He can't ride proper bikes


----------



## fossyant (5 Apr 2013)

400bhp said:


> Welcome back


 
We all have 'off' days. 

It's Friday at least !


----------



## GrasB (5 Apr 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Was that on a 'bent?


Nope, a high paced tempo ride on my road bike with an ave speed of 23.9mph. The graphing doesn't account for stopped time, some of the stops are obvious such as the ones in the 22.75-23 & 29.25-29.5 mile markers. But ones like at 3.25-3.75 & 14.5-14.75 miles are less obvious (hint: use the cadence trace).



400bhp said:


> He can't ride proper bikes


 See above ...


----------



## Andrew_P (5 Apr 2013)

Commute like a pro http://www.strava.com/clubs/trek-cyclismas-pct-24633


----------



## jarlrmai (5 Apr 2013)

20mph average today, and I had to stop at most junctions/lights this tail wind is amazing in the morning.


----------



## jarlrmai (5 Apr 2013)

GrasB said:


> Nope, a high paced tempo ride on my road bike with an ave speed of 23.9mph. The graphing doesn't account for stopped time, some of the stops are obvious such as the ones in the 22.75-23 & 29.25-29.5 mile markers. But ones like at 3.25-3.75 & 14.5-14.75 miles are less obvious (hint: use the cadence trace).
> 
> 
> See above ...


 
Was it in a group?


----------



## GrasB (5 Apr 2013)

jarlrmai said:


> Was it in a group?


A group ride starting a 4:15am? . That's what happens when you pump out a little under 280w for around 80 min or so.


----------



## jarlrmai (5 Apr 2013)

didnt see the time 

solo at 24mph avg is serious farking power, unless you had a big tailwind for the whole ride.


----------



## HLaB (5 Apr 2013)

GrasB said:


> A group ride starting a 4:15am? .


It could have been with DDignam


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Apr 2013)

jarlrmai said:


> didnt see the time
> 
> solo at 24mph avg is serious f***ing power, unless you had a big tailwind for the whole ride.


 
I think he is on a moped or an electric bike with the limiter removed


----------



## GrasB (5 Apr 2013)

jarlrmai said:


> didnt see the time
> 
> solo at 24mph avg is serious f***ing power, unless you had a big tailwind for the whole ride.


I'd hope so because I'm only 10w behind Aurelien Bonneteau for FTP!   but currently not as aero on any bike


----------



## gaz (5 Apr 2013)

I didn't do my carradice bag up properly and it fell off as I was going 20mph 
only took 12 miles for it to fall off!


----------



## 400bhp (5 Apr 2013)

GrasB said:


> A group ride starting a 4:15am? .* That's what happens when you pump out a little under 280w for around 80 min or so*.


 
Is that all?

























out of interest what do you weigh? Is that your FTP too?


----------



## Andrew_P (5 Apr 2013)

400bhp said:


> Is that all?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  


++ Strava link or didn't happen! (was your wheel set in the Garmin to 2400 instead of 2096?) !!


----------



## mangid (5 Apr 2013)

HLaB said:


> It could have been with DDignam


 
I wish, average speed this morning was 15.1 :-) 

Strava does claim 284W for 100minutes when I cycled up the Tourmalet though, but that was a nice sunny day :-)

What's FTP (other than File Transfer Protocol) ?


----------



## GrasB (5 Apr 2013)

400bhp said:


> out of interest what do you weigh? Is that your FTP too?


80.7g
No, see reference above. Last time I did an all out 1h effort it was 356.9w.



mangid said:


> What's FTP (other than File Transfer Protocol) ?


FTP = Functional Power Threshold. The Maximum power you can sustain for a period. When people talk about their FTP they're usually talking about their 1h threshold.

FTP is not to be confused with Critical Power (CP) which is the maximum power you can average over a period. While at very long & very short durations these can be considered the same your 10min FTP & CP could well be significantly different as a 800w power kick for 30s could be leveraged from in-muscle ATP reserves which wouldn't be utilised in a steady paced 10 min run.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (5 Apr 2013)

Bloody wind.
Bloody wind.
Bloody wind.
Bloody wind.

Had enough of the *bloody wind. *


----------



## jarlrmai (5 Apr 2013)

OMG that was the headwind from hell, although the grind of basically riding up hill for 10 miles got quite fun after a while, maybe i'm a sadist.


----------



## jarlrmai (5 Apr 2013)

GrasB said:


> 80.7g
> No, see reference above. Last time I did an all out 1h effort it was 356.9w.
> 
> 
> ...


 
So I guess you commute to the NCC?


----------



## Hip Priest (5 Apr 2013)

GrasB said:


> FTP = Functional Power Threshold.


 
Wouldn't that be FPT?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Apr 2013)

Another flat tyre! Noticed it when I got home. Found the culprit, one of the studs had gone through the tyre, so removed it, superglued the hole where the stud was and put a patch on the inside of the tyre, hopefully that will fix it.


----------



## GrasB (5 Apr 2013)

jarlrmai said:


> So I guess you commute to the NCC?


You could consider where I work to be the North City Campus... but it's known as the West Site around these parts 

Seriously though, what part of my post are you referring to? 360w is about 4.4W/kg, that's mid-pack Cat 2 standards, based on data collected in the US. The thing is I'm heavy for a cyclist so have lot of power for relatively low PWR (Power to Weight Ratio). The indications are if I can get the training right I should be levelling off north of 5W/kg (>400W). That's a long way off & based on lot of hard, painful work. I'm shooting for several VERY tough targets to try & get a very special achievement under my belt. I am willing to accept I'll never get there & know if I don't get there in a few years it's something that will never happen. But if it was easy it wouldn't be worth the time & effort.



Hip Priest said:


> Wouldn't that be FPT?


Yeah but it's Functional Threshold Power...  Functional Power Threshold is something very different & unrelated to cycling


----------



## MisterStan (5 Apr 2013)

Insert generic headwind comment here;


----------



## GrasB (5 Apr 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Insert generic headwind comment here;


Headwind? WHAT HEADWIND? ... Life is so much less frustrating when you ride to watts not mph (or km/h)


----------



## Black Country Ste (5 Apr 2013)

Seven minutes riding into a freezing northerly this morning was more than enough to lose feeling in my face and turn my feet to blocks of ice.


----------



## jarlrmai (5 Apr 2013)

GrasB said:


> Headwind? WHAT HEADWIND? ... Life is so much less frustrating when you ride to watts not mph (or km/h)


 
I'll PM you my address for you send me the power meter 

I'd be interested in hearing about your training schedule and how you mix it with commuting


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Apr 2013)

Whisper it softly....

The wind has dropped, and it was a degree or three warmer.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Apr 2013)

GregCollins said:


> Whisper it softly....
> 
> The wind has dropped, and it was a degree or three warmer.


 
Oh, Mr Collins, what have you done


----------



## Andrew_P (5 Apr 2013)

GrasB said:


> Yeah but it's Functional Threshold Power...  Functional Power Threshold is something very different & unrelated to cycling


I cannot help myself when I read this I it always comes out in a David Brent voice, sorry!


----------



## Rev (5 Apr 2013)

I rode motorbikes for years and years and had forgotten what a bunch of selfish, ignorant, dangerous morons drive in and around Bradford. On one stretch of road today cutting through Manningham (famous scene of the Bradford riots) I was pulled out on (forcing me to stop) 3 times , pulled out on forcing me to really slow down another 2 times, forced into the side of the road once and encountered cars on the cycle lane(at traffic lights) twice.......I will definitely change that route even if it means hills and hell of a lot further to go!


----------



## ManiaMuse (6 Apr 2013)

If you are going to do a trackstand at the traffic lights, try not to be perpendicular in the middle of the road as the lights turn green...


----------



## Rev (6 Apr 2013)

What is a trackstand?


----------



## billy1561 (6 Apr 2013)

Trackstand is when you come to a halt on the bike and don't put a foot down but stay on the bike balancing.


----------



## billy1561 (6 Apr 2013)

Noticed a broken spoke on the commuter bike last night! Will have to take the road bike until i get it fixed.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Apr 2013)

400bhp said:


> Oh, Mr Collins, what have you done


What have I done...?

I've only just gone and hung a week's worth of cycle commuting kit out on the washing line, in the sun, to dry!


----------



## GrasB (6 Apr 2013)

LOCO said:


> I cannot help myself when I read this I it always comes out in a David Brent voice, sorry!
> 
> View attachment 21423


...


----------



## Rev (6 Apr 2013)

billy1561 said:


> Trackstand is when you come to a halt on the bike and don't put a foot down but stay on the bike balancing.


Thank you!


----------



## mangid (8 Apr 2013)

First morning in what seems like weeks that the temperature started >= 0.0C ! So much easier to ride when it's warm


----------



## fossyant (8 Apr 2013)

Above freezing, but that strong Easterly is back. Hard ride into the city, and shared the wind with another roadie all the way down the A34.


----------



## HLaB (8 Apr 2013)

With it being a bit milder I thought I'd try out a new pair of Dunlop cycling gloves that I got for Christmas; I don't think I'll wear them again; my fingers were freezing and the their velcro fastening is on the back hand (like golf gloves ) all my other gloves have velcro on the front which seems easier to open when I stop. My rear wheel is on its last legs after last weeks shunt so it was just a short commute for me again and I'm glad those gloves are useless!


----------



## 400bhp (8 Apr 2013)

Had to drive the car 90%^ of the way into work as having a towbar fitted. It's the first time I've commuted into the city for a long time (perhaps 6 - 8 months).

I can confirm - COMMUTING BY CAR SUCKS. I really noticed the futility of many cars "competing" for road space, e.g. overtaking one car to move one car further in the queue - people not letting cars merge.

No thanks - I'll stick to cycling thank you.

Nice to be reminded how shat commuting by car is now and again.


----------



## BSRU (8 Apr 2013)

First commute for 11 days and what a difference to the weather.
Last time -3 in the morning with a bitter wind only reaching about +1 at lunchtime.
This morning *+*3.6 when I left this morning with a light wind and maybe up to *+*10 by lunchtime.
I think spring may have actually turned up


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Apr 2013)

Ice tyres off the bike, did just over 36 miles of a nice quiet but steady ride into work.


----------



## HLaB (8 Apr 2013)

BSRU said:


> First commute for 11 days and what a difference to the weather.
> Last time -3 in the morning with a bitter wind only reaching about +1 at lunchtime.
> This morning *+*3.6 when I left this morning with a light wind and maybe up to *+*10 by lunchtime.
> I think spring may have actually turned up


Make the most of it, its only to last a few days


----------



## BSRU (8 Apr 2013)

HLaB said:


> Make the most of it, its only to last a few days


Forecast for this week looks OK for Swindon although the warmer temperatures will be accompanied by some rain.


----------



## fossyant (8 Apr 2013)

Need to get the the ice tyres off the MTB for summer duty, but not confident of this weather.


----------



## HLaB (8 Apr 2013)

BSRU said:


> Forecast for this week looks OK for Swindon although the warmer temperatures will be accompanied by some rain.


 Looks similar in Peterborough but the beeb weresaying the wind was to get up again and would still be bitingly cold


----------



## BSRU (8 Apr 2013)

HLaB said:


> Looks similar in Peterborough but the beeb weresaying the wind was to get up again and would still be bitingly cold


The beeb's forecast has been quite good recently but the other three I use seem to agree with each other but not the beeb.
A shame as I was hoping to give my sunny dry day bike a bit of a bash this week.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Apr 2013)

No ice, no snow, same chuffin' easterly wind. What's that about, it died down over the weekend and comes back for Monday morning.

Anyway, it was a really nice ride in for early March.


----------



## Nathjh (8 Apr 2013)

Today I undertook a taxi. He was annoying me and I only averaged 12.8mph but I am absolutely shattered! Was a little bit windy also


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (8 Apr 2013)

Back on the regular commuter this week after riding my weekend bike last week, bit of a difference, but that wind is still blowing well this morning. Waiting for the rain to return as its forecast


----------



## clarion (8 Apr 2013)

Back to commuting, but I recognise that wind.


----------



## apb (8 Apr 2013)

Got a string of yellows  on the way to work and an upset taxi driver. I'm sure he's generally an angry man so me cruising through a yellow and causing he to be delayed by 2 seconds doesn't really concern me.

He gave me a shout, i gave him the finger. Let's all move on.


----------



## gaz (8 Apr 2013)

Wind was still battering me today but had a good ride. Over dressed, had a base layer on when I didn't really need it.
Also out of the winter booties and back into the summer shoes, although with overshoes for a bit of extra warmth.


----------



## fossyant (8 Apr 2013)

apb said:


> Got a string of yellows  on the way to work and an upset taxi driver. I'm sure he's generally an angry man so me cruising through a yellow and causing he to be delayed by 2 seconds doesn't really concern me.
> 
> He gave me a shout, i gave him the finger. Let's all move on.


 
Yellow means stop you know ?


----------



## apb (8 Apr 2013)

fossyant said:


> Yellow means stop you know ?


 
usually it does, but this morning i felt when the lights turned orange it was safer for me to run it, as i didn't think i would stop in time of peds stepping onto the road. so i made a judgement call to take primary and speed up as there were no cars behind me.

whether that was illegal or not i'll leave that to my lawyer.

i wasn't trying to be an peanut.


----------



## potsy (8 Apr 2013)

fossyant said:


> Need to get the the ice tyres off the MTB for summer duty, but not confident of this weather.


You'll be fine, summer's on it's way 

*takes off guards, throws winter gear into back of wardrobe*


----------



## fossyant (8 Apr 2013)

potsy said:


> You'll be fine, summer's on it's way
> 
> *takes off guards, throws winter gear into back of wardrobe*


 
Mistake ? 

I know the kids want to take the bikes down North Wales, so I'll need to drop the spikes and guards off mine, and also fit a tag-a-long bracket. Looks like it's slowly warming up.


----------



## 3outof5 (8 Apr 2013)

Took the long way round today and doubled the journey from 5 miles to 10. Had to get across an absolute bugger of a roundabout, the traffic flow from the right was dense and almost endless, had to wait about 3 or 4 minutes to be able to squeeze across.
Don't know if it's the new financial year, but around my work location they seem to have managed to create a 'ring of steel' with roadworks on almost every approach.
Appreciated the longer journey though. Put on 3lbs over Easter so need the extra work ;-P


----------



## BSRU (8 Apr 2013)

Changed to the sunny day road bike at lunch time, first ride on it for a long time.
New wheels, new tyres, new cassette and new chain meant it was a smooooth effortless ride back to work .
Looking forward to an extended commute home later , although not as extended as I would like


----------



## Matthew_T (8 Apr 2013)

Had a really joyous commute home today. Even though I had a battering headwind and a guy honked me for not being in a terrible cycle lane.

I was pulling out of a junction and slowly crept into the middle of the road (right oncoming was clear) and gave a guy a heart attack because he thought I was going to pull out right infront of him.
I then saw a cyclist that I had seen on my morning commute. I then saw a guy jump into a construction fence (to the amusement of his children). Then when I got about 5 miles from home, I had a little chat with a woman who's daughter's bike had a flat. Apparently the dad had gone to "get the stuff".
I then did a little bit of SCR with a very young lad who soured past me which angered me a little (I scalped him like a BOSS!).
And I finally clocked loads of people looking at my helmet cam.

I regret not wearing my sunglasses though. The sun was giving me a headache half way through my journey.
In all, it was a good commute and I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Mange-tout (8 Apr 2013)

Saw a guy in Edinburgh today with a yellow high viz vest with the words "POLITE notice PLEASE SLOW DOWN". It looked like POLICE from afar, so perhaps why he had these words ?

My hubby and I debated, and I thought thanking the traffic could have sounded a tad more polite, perhaps "THANKS FOR GIVING ME SPACE" .

What does everyone think?


----------



## HLaB (8 Apr 2013)

Mange-tout said:


> Saw a guy in Edinburgh today with a yellow high viz vest with the words "POLITE notice PLEASE SLOW DOWN". It looked like POLICE from afar, so perhaps why he had these words ?
> 
> My hubby and I debated, and I thought thanking the traffic could have sounded a tad more polite, perhaps "THANKS FOR GIVING ME SPACE" .
> 
> What does everyone think?


Maz has one


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (8 Apr 2013)

What can I say except that tonight 15 mile ride home was simply outstanding.
20 mph average, got home in under 44 minutes, so a personal best,
beautiful weather, a perfect tail wing along the bus way.
On the top where the wind mill is, 26 mph along there, I felt like Cancelara !!!!!
Its one of those ride where you don't want it to end.


----------



## Nathjh (8 Apr 2013)

Well cycling my 1.5 miles home tonight was awful! I tried beating my strava segment in Arbury. Headwind and traffic soon put a stop to that. Nearly crashed into a numpty taxi driver who indicated left at a junction and just pulled over instead of turning. Glad I've got good reactions!!
8 minute journey  a minute slower than this morning.


----------



## rliu (8 Apr 2013)

After having had a pet hate of motorcyclists passing close on a daily basis in bus lanes through inner London, today one finally caused me mischief. Near the bus stops at New Cross Road in the Deptford direction close to Sainsbury's, I was filtering past stationary buses and just about to cut in front of a stationary one to continue in a bus lane when a motorbike comes from behind me and undercuts me to get into the space ahead of me. His motion forced me to turn my front stem back straight and made me crash straight into the back of a tipper truck. Luckily I wasn't hurt beyond a bruised bottom and the bike wasn't damaged beyond a slightly bent front wheel that hopefully some spoke adjustments can sort out, but if the motorbike had hit me I certainly would be hospitalised right now.


----------



## HLaB (8 Apr 2013)

Just a short (2.4mile) for me tonight, looks fab out there and if the rear wheel wasnt pringled I'd have went further, I briefly thought about going back to the flat and getting the good bike out but I think I stressed my throat too much last night.


----------



## Black Country Ste (8 Apr 2013)

Decent weather, slightly chillier than my weekend rides. Couple of minor close passes. One numpty in a BMW who I recently discouraged from crossing Belgrave with me got his phone out at the lights, driving away with all his attention on pointing the camera at me. I might be on YouTube!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Apr 2013)

apb said:


> Got a string of yellows  on the way to work and an upset taxi driver. I'm sure he's generally an angry man so me cruising through a yellow and causing he to be delayed by 2 seconds doesn't really concern me.
> 
> He gave me a shout, i gave him the finger. Let's all move on.


are you anti-social off the bike as well?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Apr 2013)

Nice ride home, tailwind, good company and legs felt good.


----------



## MisterStan (8 Apr 2013)

19.5 mph moving average over 16.5 miles. Happy with that.


----------



## Glow worm (8 Apr 2013)

With a lovely tailwind I flew in this morning in 37 minutes (10 miles to Cambridge) which for a real plodder like me is nothing short of remarkable! Real struggle coming home though - the easterly was as fierce as ever and with 4 days worth of shopping on board after the sainsburys dash, it made for a real battle. A completely incident free day though which is always a bonus.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Apr 2013)

some a/??hole had put a large branch across the footpath ...... why ?


----------



## potsy (9 Apr 2013)

Strong headwind going in to work last night, only did 1.5 miles before having to turn around for a bike swap, cx chain was slipping badly, either a dodgy freehub making it lose drive or somebody did not check they'd put the cassette back on correctly after a cleaning session the other day 

Swapped gear to road bike and set off again only 10 or so minutes later getting to work than usual even into that wind  
Hoping for a nice wind assisted ride home at 6am.


----------



## Nathjh (9 Apr 2013)

Green lights. Green lights everywhere!! I was in heaven! And I went a very slightly longer route to hit smoother roads, my body doesn't like being rattled first thing.


----------



## martinclive (9 Apr 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> What can I say except that tonight 15 mile ride home was simply outstanding.
> 20 mph average, got home in under 44 minutes, so a personal best,
> beautiful weather, a perfect tail wing along the bus way.
> On the top where the wind mill is, 26 mph along there, I felt like Cancelara !!!!!
> Its one of those ride where you don't want it to end.


+1 to that Kev
trying to beat 50 minutes home and actually did 48.05 at average 19.6
interestingly as we were being pushed home we were discussing a forum member who has been complaining about the bl**dy Wind!!! ha ha


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (9 Apr 2013)

martinclive said:


> +1 to that Kev
> trying to beat 50 minutes home and actually did 48.05 at average 19.6
> interestingly as we were being pushed home we were discussing a forum member who has been complaining about the bl**dy Wind!!! ha ha


 
LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Archeress (9 Apr 2013)

Well, been doing the cycle commute for a week now and just had the first damp ride. Still enjoying it although I know that my commute is tiny compared to some.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## BSRU (9 Apr 2013)

Nice damp ride in, hopefully the rain will give the roads a good clean.


----------



## HLaB (9 Apr 2013)

Woke up at 4:30am this morning and never slept a wink after that strangely when the alarm went of at 7:30am I was pretty awake and even though my commute was straight into a head wind (11mph according to the met) I felt good. I still occasionaly coughed before (a strong but dry cough) and a little after (now a mild dry cough) and its still sore to swallow but its nothing compared to the last few days, particularly last evening. Just need the bike fixed now!


----------



## fossyant (9 Apr 2013)

Same as yesterday, strong north easterly gave me an assisted first 4 miles but then turned into it for the slog into Manchester.


----------



## MisterStan (9 Apr 2013)

A good run in today through the villages, traffic was light and well behaved, just a shame the sun isn't out - very dull....


----------



## DWiggy (9 Apr 2013)

Ride home last night was splendid, took the picture esk route and loved it although there was a smashing head wind, ride in this as was fun but damp.

A quick question, does anyone use waterproof jackets? I have a DHP waterproof hi viz jacket but when I wear it I boil in the bag and end up just a wet as if I didn't have it on so have opted to leave it off as more comfortable being wet and cool? (I do push it on every ride though  )


----------



## BSRU (9 Apr 2013)

DWiggy said:


> Ride home last night was splendid, took the picture esk route and loved it although there was a smashing head wind, ride in this as was fun but damp.
> 
> A quick question, does anyone use waterproof jackets? I have a DHP waterproof hi viz jacket but when I wear it I boil in the bag and end up just a wet as if I didn't have it on so have opted to leave it off as more comfortable being wet and cool? (I do push it on every ride though  )


I only wear a waterproof jacket if it is heavy rain or very very cold( I wear it on top of a windproof when well below 0).
In the summer I would not bother at all with waterproof clothing.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Apr 2013)

Bit colder this morning and the wind is back, still a nice quiet ride in.


----------



## HLaB (9 Apr 2013)

DWiggy said:


> A quick question, does anyone use waterproof jackets? I have a DHP waterproof hi viz jacket but when I wear it I boil in the bag and end up just a wet as if I didn't have it on so have opted to leave it off as more comfortable being wet and cool? (I do push it on every ride though  )


Depends on the conditions what I'm wearing etc. I tend to wear a waterproof (this without the hood) and a gilet to give a bit of contrast (to catch driver's eyes) as I often wear a work shirt but I can take a short commute (this morning was only 2.5miles) and I'm fairly fit so don't sweat on the flat terrain. In the summer I'll carry a small foldable Aldi's jacket but seldom wear it. On a leisure ride I'll wear a soft shell jacket in the autummn/winter (varying thicknesses) and not at at all in the summer prefering to get wet from weather than sweat.


----------



## fossyant (9 Apr 2013)

I use a basic race cape if its raining hard. Yes bit boil in bag but its mainly to keep warm.


----------



## Nathjh (9 Apr 2013)

Had a north face waterproof which in too small for now. Looking into getting something specific for the commute, high viz and waterproof. Don't need to worry about getting cold for the time being.


----------



## GrasB (9 Apr 2013)

Where's this reported warm weather? I want to get into my 3/4 longs not stuck in fleeced & wind-proof longs damn it!


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (9 Apr 2013)

Saw a very close incident this morning involving a cyclist. Entirely the cyclists fault, if it wasn't for the hgv drivers good awareness he would of been brown bread. Crossing a light controlled cross roads a cyclist decided to go down the right side of the lorry to overtake whilst both crossing the cross roads, I know the road well and know there are parked cars on the left of the lorry. The lorry started to pull over to the right to get his trailer in a position to clear parked cars, squashing the cyclist to the right, luckily he spotted the cyclist and slammed his brakes on. Could have been fatal. If your new to commuting please don't go down the inside or outside of any vehicle be it van, lorry, coach whatever you are unable to see through into the road ahead. It could be your last commute. Stay safe peeps.


----------



## GrasB (9 Apr 2013)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> Saw a very close incident this morning involving a cyclist. Entirely the cyclists fault, if it wasn't for the hgv drivers good awareness he would of been brown bread. Crossing a light controlled cross roads a cyclist decided to go down the right side of the lorry to overtake whilst both crossing the cross roads, I know the road well and know there are parked cars on the left of the lorry. The lorry started to pull over to the right to get his trailer in a position to clear parked cars, squashing the cyclist to the right, luckily he spotted the cyclist and slammed his brakes on. Could have been fatal. If your new to commuting please don't go down the inside or outside of any vehicle be it van, lorry, coach whatever you are unable to see through into the road ahead. It could be your last commute. Stay safe peeps.


The best place to be relative to a bus or lorry is a right in the middle of the lane & few meters back from it. If you get motorists taking objection to it ignore them because THEY are in the wrong. Ride safe, ride smart!


----------



## Andrew_P (9 Apr 2013)

Crikey, two weeks enforced non commuting due to a chest infection, just as it was clearing caught a cold off of my kids :-( Couldn't face not riding so back on the bike. I am knackered never though two weeks would effect me so badly. Longest time without ridingthe bike for just over two years!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Apr 2013)

When rain falls so do driving standards. In this part of Sussex anyway. Egregious close pass by boy racer in liveried car valet company van - now has nice comment on their facebook page - followed by murderous FFS! pass by a scaffold lorry who then stopped 200yds further on to deliver his scaffold.

And it rained all the way in, with the poxy east wind still blowing in my face.


----------



## DWiggy (9 Apr 2013)

GregCollins said:


> When rain falls so do driving standards. In this part of Sussex anyway. Egregious close pass by boy racer in liveried car valet company van - now has nice comment on their facebook page - followed by murderous FFS! pass by a scaffold lorry who then stopped 200yds further on to deliver his scaffold.
> 
> And it rained all the way in, with the poxy east wind still blowing in my face.


 
Had a car over take me going down a steep hill doing 25-30mph in the damp only for him to immediately stop 10 yards in front of me to let an oncoming car pass, not an easy stop and a few expletives from me!! almost ended up in his back seat!!


----------



## Nathjh (9 Apr 2013)

WIND!!! where did it come from? It absolutely demolished me, on a plus note only had a close shave with a Volvo, fortunately he'd already lost his wing mirror or I might not be posting this from my bedroom!! (guess another cyclist wasn't so lucky)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Apr 2013)

Very windy, last couple of miles were hard, feel likes it's Friday already.


----------



## hennbell (9 Apr 2013)

Weather is still cold we are setting record low temperatures. Then a nice person decides to warm me up by getting as close as possible. (some foul language)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brkADzCwD-g


----------



## BSRU (9 Apr 2013)

hennbell said:


> Weather is still cold we are setting record low temperatures. Then a nice person decides to warm me up by getting as close as possible. (some foul language)
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brkADzCwD-g



SOAB is quite tame by modern standards.


----------



## HLaB (9 Apr 2013)

A pretty uneventful short commute for me; I thought going out as it was a good night but Ive still got something in my throat.


----------



## avsd (9 Apr 2013)

A nice commute today. Wind eased here in Belfast, dog owners called there dogs to heel before I approached, pedestrians who moved to the side, bus drivers who gave me a wide berth Perhaps I died and went to heaven  Roll on the warmer summer days


----------



## dave r (9 Apr 2013)

Ride in the same as the last few weeks, steaming into a strong head wind, spending most of my time at 10-15mph, the ride home was fun though, the wind was stronger today and on the way home was mostly a tail/side wind and I was spinning out the fixed in a lot of places, arrived home with a big smile on my face.


----------



## mangid (10 Apr 2013)

Left overshoes at work last nigh in rush to get out, so cold feet this morning. Otherwise uneventful, a total of 17s stopped in 2:16 of riding, so the rest of me was nice and toasty.


----------



## martinclive (10 Apr 2013)

Spitting!
First day for a week in the car - not much traffic - all good UNTIL some dick head cyclist comes straight through a red light from my left with no look or thought (he was bottom of histon road going left into victoria road for those who know cambridge) forcing me to brake hard (no room to swerve around him) - fortunately the white van on my tail was alert enough and no harm done
He looked like a regular commuter (orange jacket - buff etc) and should know much better - especially turning into a narrow busy road.
If I get this annoyed - how does a non-cycling motorist feel - what chance to we have of acceptance, courtesy and understanding


----------



## GrasB (10 Apr 2013)

Weird commute this morning. Effort & power matched up but despite the wind feeling still/low when stationary I didn't cover the distance expected for my ride time. But what ever, training targets met & legs felt expectedly spent. Oh... the 5 day forecast says I can get my spring/summer kit out ready for Sunday


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Apr 2013)

From last night's commute (evening shifts this week): saw a gritter ... erm ... gritting!
Why? 
Do they know something I don't know?  again??


----------



## fossyant (10 Apr 2013)

The wind has dropped at last. Two days off after today though !


----------



## dodd82 (10 Apr 2013)

Didn't particularly enjoy this morning's commute. Some shocking driving on display, weather was grey and miserable, and lots on my mind for the day ahead.

Here's to getting everything sorted today and enjoying a nice ride home (in the rain!).


----------



## BSRU (10 Apr 2013)

After 10 days off the bike my Friday legs turned up this morning but despite my efforts to take it easy I ended up with a short bit of SCR.
Guy on a Specialized hybrid just rode onto the RAB without a thought about looking right to see if anyone was already on it , then as they woke up and realised I was there I heard the crunching of gears as they changed to a bigger gear, didn't help them stay with me .


----------



## 400bhp (10 Apr 2013)

fossyant said:


> The wind has dropped at last. Two days off after today though !


 
Yeah! Lovely run in this morning. Relatively warm and relatively wind free. Full winter gear should hopefully be put away for 6 months or so.


----------



## fossyant (10 Apr 2013)

Still in the softshell and thermal tights. Really hope to put these away soon


----------



## 400bhp (10 Apr 2013)

fossyant said:


> Still in the softshell and thermal tights. Really hope to put these away soon


 
Now removed my compression leggings and just in normal tights. Softshell + base layer has now been replaced with autumn top (+4-14 deg), base layer and gilet.

One of the things at the moment is the difference in temperature coming in and then going home. Maybe 7-8 deg difference.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Apr 2013)

martinclive said:


> Spitting!
> First day for a week in the car - not much traffic - all good UNTIL some dick head cyclist comes straight through a red light from my left with no look or thought (he was bottom of histon road going left into victoria road for those who know cambridge) forcing me to brake hard (no room to swerve around him) - fortunately the white van on my tail was alert enough and no harm done
> He looked like a regular commuter (orange jacket - buff etc) and should know much better - especially turning into a narrow busy road.
> If I get this annoyed - how does a non-cycling motorist feel - what chance to we have of acceptance, courtesy and understanding


 

For him... it was a good thing you was in front of the van and not the other way round.
What a knob!


----------



## ianrauk (10 Apr 2013)

400bhp said:


> Yeah! Lovely run in this morning. Relatively warm and relatively wind free. Full winter gear should hopefully be put away for 6 months or so.


 

Also had a lovely run in.
Dry skies, dry roads, nippy but not uncomfortable so top half was just base layer and windcheater.
Traffic was non existent due to school holidays. And I had nice game of tag with a French coach full of students down the A21.


----------



## MisterStan (10 Apr 2013)

Base layer and long sleeve jersey plus buff - too much clothing! Watch out ladies, I may have to get my legs out next week. Well they're so pasty white, drivers won't have any excuse for not seeing me!
I don't know if it's down to the weather and increase in temperature but my speed this week really seems to have improved.


----------



## martinclive (10 Apr 2013)

ianrauk said:


> For him... it was a good thing you was in front of the van and not the other way round.
> What a knob!


Indeed - good point! Just cannot believe if you are going to run a light that you are not extra vigilant!
Thanks


----------



## ianrauk (10 Apr 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Base layer and long sleeve jersey plus buff - too much clothing! Watch out ladies, I may have to get my legs out next week. Well they're so pasty white, drivers won't have any excuse for not seeing me!
> *I don't know if it's down to the weather and increase in temperature but my speed this week really seems to have improved.*


 
Yup,
had the fastest average for a good while for this mornings commute.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Apr 2013)

Warmer and not as windy this morning, though I am really starting to feel the extra miles I am doing, done over 450 miles this month already.

Ride was quiet apart from whenever I went over a rough surface, bike squeaks when the road gets bumpy, it's driving me mad.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Warmer and not as windy this morning, though *I am really starting to feel the extra miles I am doing, done over 450 miles this month already*.
> 
> Ride was quiet apart from whenever I went over a rough surface, bike squeaks when the road gets bumpy, it's driving me mad.


 
About time you cut the mileage back.. take it easy for a while


----------



## MichaelO (10 Apr 2013)

Thought I'd fixed my squeaking saddle. Apparantly not..


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Apr 2013)

ianrauk said:


> About time you cut the mileage back.. take it easy for a while


I'm enjoying it to much, think my target is a bit unrealistic, I have set myself another one but I ain't changing my sig.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm enjoying it to much, think my target is a bit unrealistic, I have set myself another one but I ain't changing my sig.


 

Well, you still have 3/4's of the year to go and you are all ready 3/4's the way through your target.


----------



## Nathjh (10 Apr 2013)

Talking of dodgy cycling in Cambridge. I was crossing Victoria road at stretten ave-saint Luke's rd stopped at the lights. They turn green I pedal a young lady with a big basket decided to undercut me, made me jump as I'd just looked over my right shoulder and seen nothing. Pretty sure she's done it before. 
Saw a nice bike as well, a giant I think if some sort. Proper commuter, he had leopard print ear muffs on I'm sure of it lol. 
Otherwise an uneventful journey, quicker than normal as well


----------



## BSRU (10 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm enjoying it to much, think my target is a bit unrealistic, I have set myself another one but I ain't changing my sig.


You know if you reach your target you have to stop cycling, some ancient law


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Apr 2013)

Long sleeve top (Shutt) and montane shell
Bib shorts (Shutt club) and bib longs (Shutt)
Two pairs of gloves
No fugly driving this morning

Job's a good un.


----------



## martinclive (10 Apr 2013)

Nathjh said:


> Talking of dodgy cycling in Cambridge. I was crossing Victoria road at stretten ave-saint Luke's rd stopped at the lights. They turn green I pedal a young lady with a big basket decided to undercut me, made me jump as I'd just looked over my right shoulder and seen nothing. Pretty sure she's done it before.
> Saw a nice bike as well, a giant I think if some sort. Proper commuter, he had leopard print ear muffs on I'm sure of it lol.
> Otherwise an uneventful journey, quicker than normal as well


 "leopard print ear muffs" not while cycling surely........
its such a busy and narrow area round there - always have to be extra careful - driving or cycling


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (10 Apr 2013)

Wind deffinately felt like it as eased off a bit this morning, still grey and cloudy though, in anticipation of the rain that's forecast, well I'm sure the garden plants will be thankfull of a drop of rain.


----------



## Nathjh (10 Apr 2013)

martinclive said:


> "leopard print ear muffs" not while cycling surely........
> its such a busy and narrow area round there - always have to be extra careful - driving or cycling



Especially the lights I was at people always jump reds there! Nearly been wiped out by a few cars who haven't noticed that red means stop!


----------



## jarlrmai (10 Apr 2013)

Still felt cold this morning, wind had dropped, gonna rain tommorow


----------



## GrasB (10 Apr 2013)

I'm in primary doing around 25mph. I see a guy starting to wander across without, obviously, looking up the road, thus I slow down to 15mph keeping a careful eye on the ped. Mr driver behind me just passes & ends up clipping the poor guy with his wing mirror as there wasn't enough space. A few choice words were said by the ped as the driver blares his horn & puts his foot down. 

The ped was okay.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Apr 2013)

jarlrmai said:


> Still felt cold this morning, wind had dropped, gonna rain tommorow


 

In the meantime.. In London Town we have glorious warm (ish) sunny weather. Fingers crossed it stays like it for a while.


----------



## gaz (10 Apr 2013)

My legs did not feel good this morning. Hill reps last night was a bad idea!


----------



## MichaelO (10 Apr 2013)

ianrauk said:


> In the meantime.. In London Town we have glorious warm (ish) sunny weather. Fingers crossed it stays like it for a while.


Have you seen the forecast for post-5pm?


----------



## Nathjh (10 Apr 2013)

No rain in Cambridge till 2100 according to my phone!! Fingers crossed, ill just be leaving the gym, can't wait  storms tomorrow as well, maybe first wet ride with slicks.....


----------



## BSRU (10 Apr 2013)

Nathjh said:


> No rain in Cambridge till 2100 according to my phone!! Fingers crossed, ill just be leaving the gym, can't wait  storms tomorrow as well, maybe first wet ride with slicks.....


Slicks are perfect for riding in the rain.


----------



## Archeress (10 Apr 2013)

Just back from my work day. Not normally any other cyclists on my route, but today there was and he was a double RLJ'er

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## HLaB (10 Apr 2013)

Nathjh said:


> No rain in Cambridge till 2100 according to my phone!! Fingers crossed, ill just be leaving the gym, can't wait  storms tomorrow as well, maybe first wet ride with slicks.....


Slicks are better for the wet on road (more tyre is in contact with the tarmac, compared to knobblies or tread) and don't worry about aquaplaning unless you can cycle over 100mph (not even Cavendish can do that); bike tyres are too narrow to aquaplane


----------



## Nathjh (10 Apr 2013)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed anyway. But thanks for the information about slicks and water. It's put my mind at rest a little.....


----------



## ianrauk (10 Apr 2013)

Nathjh said:


> I'm keeping my fingers crossed anyway. But thanks for the information about slicks and water. It's put my mind at rest a little.....


 

Just be careful of road ironworks and painted lines and you will be ok.


----------



## potsy (10 Apr 2013)

400bhp said:


> Yeah! Lovely run in this morning. Relatively warm and relatively wind free. Full winter gear should hopefully be put away for 6 months or so.


Came out of work at 6am and the car windscreens were frozen over, keeping my thermals handy for a few weeks yet 

2 more nights then I'm going to have a Friday car day, legs are feeling it a bit


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (10 Apr 2013)

Another beautiful day
You dream about days like today, little wind, warm hazy sunshine, dry roads
Perfect.

Makes all those winter months of snow, rain, and freezing hands worthwhile cause all the fitness is all there ready to take in the weather.
Cruising home at 22 mph, heaven.


----------



## glenn forger (10 Apr 2013)

No gloves. First time this year. Spring is bursting out, the blackthorn's just started.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Apr 2013)

Gold lexus, S50 MUR, is driven by a twunt with a lousy attitude to other road users. Of course, that should be obvious from the car and the personalised plate but I couldn't tell that until he overtook. My presence in the body of the carriageway, in secondary, was an affront which he could only vanquish by excessive use of horn and a punishment pass.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Apr 2013)

Nice quiet ride home, found the source of the squeak, it was the bike mount for the GPS.

Shorts on for the ride home, cycling is so much easier in shorts.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Apr 2013)

Well the forecast was very wrong. Very mild, dry weather for the commute home. Didnt even wear my tights, mild enough for just shorts. Marvellous.


----------



## skudupnorth (10 Apr 2013)

Bolton is still pants for commuting to ! Nice run to my local National Trust site tomorrow for a bit of volunteering and net-working will ease the chore of today and it's in nice green countryside


----------



## 400bhp (10 Apr 2013)

potsy said:


> Came out of work at 6am and the car windscreens were frozen over, keeping my thermals handy for a few weeks yet
> 
> 2 more nights then I'm going to have a *Friday car day*, legs are feeling it a bit


----------



## 400bhp (10 Apr 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Well the forecast was very wrong. Very mild, dry weather for the commute home. Didnt even wear my tights, mild enough for just shorts. Marvellous.


 
Bloody DOUBLE FIGURES on the way home - wahoooooooooo


----------



## potsy (10 Apr 2013)

400bhp said:


>


Ride home at 1.30am or have rest and ride out Saturday morning?


----------



## 400bhp (10 Apr 2013)

Both


----------



## MisterStan (10 Apr 2013)

A cracking run home, very little wind. Averaged over 20mph for my 16.5 miles.


----------



## Leodis (10 Apr 2013)

Not much happened except some lycra clad nob shaking his head at me cycling on a shared path coming out of a cycle route. What a nob, I wasnt sure if he was against cycle routes or shared paths or just a summer cyclist tit, I guess all three.

ps. Lycra roadie on Stonegate Road around 1740 today, I loath you.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Apr 2013)

Well it's raining now..

Forgot to say earlier.
Saw a cyclist get pulled up by the fuzz for RLJ'ing.
Divvy undertook the fuzz car to jump the light.


----------



## fossyant (10 Apr 2013)

Rain, what rain. Better not, got to rotovate the veg patch tomorrow, so much for a day off......


----------



## bicyclos (10 Apr 2013)

Nice ride in to work today and thinking about a change of bike from my winter bike and get my Boardman out.


----------



## Dave Carey (10 Apr 2013)

3 weeks off the bike whilst it was getting repaired we had no rain whatsoever, finally back on the bike today and get soaked on the way home. Typical!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (11 Apr 2013)

Dave Carey said:


> 3 weeks off the bike whilst it was getting repaired we had no rain whatsoever, finally back on the bike today and get soaked on the way home. Typical!


Ah . The repairs were too good: they must have brought on some "new bike" weather.


----------



## Browser (11 Apr 2013)

Cracking ride in to work yesterday evening, 36 mins to cover the 11.5 mile route and glorious weather for it too. Can't understand why more people don't do it


----------



## GrasB (11 Apr 2013)

Great fun on my commute this morning! Ever tried drafting an HGV on a low-racer?... Let's just say you'll need a 11t sprocket & 60t top chain ring minimum (I was close to spinning out on that!).  My coach is doing to wonder what the hell happened


----------



## Nathjh (11 Apr 2013)

I remembered everyone's tips about keeping away from painted lines and iron works. Approached some traffic lights at speed. Applied brakes......haha oh yeah, I have slick tyres. Note to self, slow down earlier in wet.


----------



## dodd82 (11 Apr 2013)

Well the wind hadn't disappeared for me yesterday evening - tough! Not helped by the fact that I followed my usual routine of dressing in a rollneck under my waterproof, gloves etc. only to realise how mild it was.

Shows how long ago it was warm!

This morning's commute was more business like because of the weather - not much fun to be had. Some poor driving... a punishment pass after stopping a van overtaking through a pinch point, which is sad because I am getting used to my positioning going through pinch points and things like that put me off.

Then a knobhead overtook a HGV that was patiently waiting to overtake me. A truly shocking piece of driving.


----------



## GrasB (11 Apr 2013)

Nathjh said:


> I remembered everyone's tips about keeping away from painted lines and iron works. Approached some traffic lights at speed. Applied brakes......haha oh yeah, I have slick tyres. Note to self, slow down earlier in wet.


Also never just pace a rider in the wet or ice through the corners. I ride on Ultremo Aqua tyres in the wet & Marathon Winter when icy. I can not impress on you how much better they grip on wet/icy surfaces compared to even 'good' tyres like Conti GP 4 Seasons.


----------



## MisterStan (11 Apr 2013)

Nathjh said:


> I remembered everyone's tips about keeping away from painted lines and iron works. Approached some traffic lights at speed. Applied brakes......haha oh yeah, I have slick tyres. Note to self, slow down earlier in wet.


Do you use more back brake than front? You will scrub more speed more quickly using more of the front brake - it's quite hard to tip over the front even when doing this.


----------



## MisterStan (11 Apr 2013)

20 miles of damp and drizzly fun. Still very little traffic as the schools are off, which is nice. Could feel my legs a bit after last nights commute too.


----------



## Nathjh (11 Apr 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Do you use more back brake than front? You will scrub more speed more quickly using more of the front brake - it's quite hard to tip over the front even when doing this.



Guilty! I need to look at my front brakes as they've just started squeaking!! Gonna have a look at the weekend and see what the cause is. Noisy buggers!


----------



## GrasB (11 Apr 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Do you use more back brake than front? You will scrub more speed more quickly using more of the front brake - it's quite hard to tip over the front even when doing this.


+ slide your weight back a bit.

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsSRHXTG7vg


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Apr 2013)

This morning on my way to work I was in a particularly ebullient mood and full of the joys of the slightly broken promise of spring; despite the drizzle and headwinds I was enjoying pushing the pedals and passing the miles.

Ahead of me on a broad cycle path by a river I spotted a motorbility scooter up ahead. I've seen this particular wee cart about a lot over the last few months of cycle exploring, and I recognized it immediately because it is always covered with an all-weather indivisibility cloak regardless of weather. This particular scooter looks so much like a small vinyl greenhouse that I have previously pondered whether one such greenhouse had become sentient and started wandering the town in search of lost seedlings.

The cart was about as far left as was possible on the cycle path and perambulating with gently noble progress. As when passing all other man and beast on cycle paths I slowed to an almost complete stop and (as I always do) I chirped, "Excuse me, please may I pass on your right?" And after a pause I rolled past, and that's when the following dialog was bourne:

Voice from within the travelling propagation unit - "HOY!"

Myself, upon stopping to make sure all was well - "Hullo?"

Voice from behind the mist obscured depths - "Manners cost nothing!"

Myself, with genial lilt and cheery smile - "Oh; I did ask if I could come past you..."

Troubled traveler - "I would have moved out of the way if you had of asked."

Myself, with soft disappointment in my delivery - "I did say please?"

Aggrieved entity made a noise like a rusty can opener being operated inside a tub of Vaseline.

Myself, preparing to depart - "Oh no... don't be like that. I think it's sad that you misheard me."

By this time the mobile electric greenhouse had pushed past me so I crossed a little void of verge and made my way to work on the footpath that runs beside the cycle path.

The moral of this tale? I'm chuffed if I can figure it out...


----------



## Nathjh (11 Apr 2013)

Yeah I always sit back a bit if I have to brake hard. And if I brake into a skid I can control them pretty well from when I was a youngster.  

This place is great, getting so much advice I don't know what to do with it all!!


----------



## BSRU (11 Apr 2013)

Rain had cleared off by the time I left so it was a nice fresh commute in, +6 as well


----------



## BSRU (11 Apr 2013)

GrasB said:


> Also never just pace a rider in the wet or ice through the corners. I ride on Ultremo Aqua tyres in the wet & Marathon Winter when icy. I can not impress on you how much better they grip on wet/icy surfaces compared to even 'good' tyres like Conti GP 4 Seasons.


The only problem with Ultremo Aqua's is they only come in 23's, my GP 4 Seasons are 28's and if they sold a bigger version I would use that.


----------



## DWiggy (11 Apr 2013)

...didn't put my water proof on this morning as thought I would get just as wet from sweat as from the rain.....I was Wrong, I got drenched lol


----------



## 400bhp (11 Apr 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> This morning on my way to work I was in a particularly ebullient mood and full of the joys of the slightly broken promise of spring; despite the drizzle and headwinds I was enjoying pushing the pedals and passing the miles.
> 
> Ahead of me on a broad cycle path by a river I spotted a motorbility scooter up ahead. I've seen this particular wee cart about a lot over the last few months of cycle exploring, and I recognized it immediately because it is always covered with an all-weather indivisibility cloak regardless of weather. This particular scooter looks so much like a small vinyl greenhouse that I have previously pondered whether one such greenhouse had become sentient and started wandering the town in search of lost seedlings.
> 
> ...


 
You have a way with words


----------



## ianrauk (11 Apr 2013)

MisterStan said:


> 20 miles of damp and drizzly fun. Still very little traffic as the schools are off, which is nice. Could feel my legs a bit after last nights commute too.


 

Yup, same for me.
Drizzle rain & little traffic.
At least the wind has dropped and it's not as cold.


----------



## MisterStan (11 Apr 2013)

ianrauk said:


> At least the wind has dropped and it's not as cold.


That's true. I'm still on the best bike, though it's not as clean as last time you saw it!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Apr 2013)

I don't know if I am maturing as a cyclist or the Friday legs I have had all week are finally getting me to listen to them. I was roughly 200-300 yards behind this bike and I thought I can't be arsed to try and catch him, half a mile later the 14 year old in me had taken me passed him.

Same as others, the wind has dropped, roads slightly damp but I didn't get any rain. No squeaking from the bike, nice enjoyable ride in.


----------



## GrasB (11 Apr 2013)

BSRU said:


> The only problem with Ultremo Aqua's is they only come in 23's, my GP 4 Seasons are 28's and if they sold a bigger version I would use that.


Their ONLY problem? How about you use half of their tread life thinking about going for a ride.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Apr 2013)

400bhp said:


> You have a way with words


 
Thank you


----------



## BSRU (11 Apr 2013)

GrasB said:


> Their ONLY problem? How about you use half of their tread life thinking about going for a ride.


Oops, I should have written "the only problem I know about"


----------



## HLaB (11 Apr 2013)

Took the bike for its longest ride since it was struck from behind to the lbs to source a new wheel even that wasnt long or hard just over 5 and a half miles to the lbs (then work) with less than 120ft of climbing to source a new rear wheel 

Edit fustratingly the legs felt good but the throat felt awful


----------



## Andrew_P (11 Apr 2013)

Had a lovely Thursday draft, only lost him on a RAB after 4 miles. I very rarely get the chance but when I do it always amazes me how easy it is. There were times when my HR was less than 100. Even better I Strava stalked by changing the timespan to today, and there we were each segemnt exactly the same speed and time. Only downside was I arrived at work with a black and brown spotty face and clothes, hmph mudguards should be compulsory lol.

As an aside on Strava he "requires a follow" but if you click on a segement and then back to ride the whole ride is there, surely this defeats the object of requiring approval?


----------



## musa (11 Apr 2013)

Finally moved home so commute now from purley to waterloo. Nice ride in


----------



## hennbell (11 Apr 2013)

April 11th and we had snow and freezing rain last night, was so slick that you could not walk down the driveway. This morning slight build up of snow allowed for decent grip made it to work with no issues.
Saw my first dead gopher of the season yesterday on the ride home. For some unknown reason gopher's love to make the cross road dash, poor bugger did not make it.


----------



## Lee_M (11 Apr 2013)

Last night I got my gear out to commute into London - first time in 3 months due to having been working at client site
woke up this morning and just couldn't be bothered to put it all on and fight the rain and the london traffic so took the tube
very very pissed off with myself - I have no will power when I first wake up, I even miss club rides because I cant drag myself out, but love them when I do

what to do?


----------



## Leodis (11 Apr 2013)

[QUOTE 2404208, member: 1314"]"Thinking about cycling home in my shorts, tonight, boss."

"It's cold" she says "wear my tights."

"Ok" I says.[/quote]

Each to their own


----------



## HLaB (11 Apr 2013)

A pretty quiet commute for me tonight got a couple of dodgy overtakes but nothing too bad, a 'must overtake from a taxi' which could have been bad but I pulled the brakes  and later on I got a reasonable overtake but the driver coming the opposite way wasnt happy he had to slow down to let them do it.


----------



## paul04 (11 Apr 2013)

Watched the weather report last night, and they said rain for today. so got all my waterproof clothes ready.
woke up this morning and its dry, so nice ride into work. finished work, it had been raining, but dry for the ride home.

Its nice to ride now its starting to warm up a little, and without that cold wind hitting you.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (11 Apr 2013)

why did it have to rain again?
I am sure there is a law in this country where for health and safety were not allowed more than 3 days of good weather


----------



## Nathjh (11 Apr 2013)

I watched a lot of cyclists give us bad names this evening. Plenty of rlj's! I had to stop to put my waterproof cover on my phone as well. Standard ride really.


----------



## Nathjh (11 Apr 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> why did it have to rain again?
> I am sure there is a law in this country where for health and safety were not allowed more than 3 days of good weather



Any more than 3 hours and I'm sunburnt!


----------



## cyberknight (11 Apr 2013)

Struggling to shift my cold, catarrh and phlegm along with a fuzzy head so for the next two nights i shall take the car as although i feel ok ish on the bike when i stop i feel like i want to fall over.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Apr 2013)

Shorts! SHORTS! Both ways. And only one pair of gloves on the way home, and no wind this morning. NO WIND! At all.

I flew in. And rode home in broken sunshine.

Sprung.


----------



## cyberknight (11 Apr 2013)

GregCollins said:


> Shorts! SHORTS! Both ways. And only one pair of gloves on the way home, and no wind this morning. NO WIND! At all.
> 
> I flew in. And rode home in broken sunshine.
> 
> Sprung.


Good frost coming home Wednesday morning even with 2 pairs of gloves my hands were very cold until i had done 5 miles and then i got hot aches.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Apr 2013)

Another nice quiet ride home, tonight's commute took me just through 3,000 miles for the year. Another 275 miles to hit the Strava Challenge and I can have a rest


----------



## ianrauk (11 Apr 2013)

A glorious, sunny, mild evening. Very little wind too. Made for a really enjoyable commute home. Sans tights too.


----------



## Nathjh (11 Apr 2013)

ianrauk said:


> A glorious, sunny, mild evening. Very little wind too. Made for a really enjoyable commute home. Sans tights too.


 
I think I was the only one that had a headwind going home tonight. It wasn't too bad. But still noticeable, and not helpings strava segment cause!!


----------



## Archeress (11 Apr 2013)

Soggy ride tonight, water spraying off the front wheel like a tap left running. Still at least I was home before the thunder.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Apr 2013)

Archeress said:


> Soggy ride tonight, water spraying off the front wheel like a tap left running. Still at least I was home before the thunder.
> 
> Hugs
> Archeress x


 
Every time I read one of your posts I read the sign off as Huge Arse


----------



## Archeress (11 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Every time I read one of your posts I read the sign off as Huge Arse


Maybe I have 

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## MisterStan (11 Apr 2013)

A mild and dry commute, the sun came out towards the end, which was nice.
Nearly being wiped out at a crossroads by an impatient cretin in a hairdresser's car was not so nice.


----------



## jarlrmai (11 Apr 2013)

It's the week of bad driving by weird number plates

2 days ago close overtake by a car with EU Plate which was just "PL 56"

today tailgate by an ancient silver Mondeo estate with the numberplate "XFY 6" which does not come up on any reg check website.


----------



## Nathjh (11 Apr 2013)

Just on the weird plate subject. I get a new seat Ibiza go past my work regularly with the plate "01" I find it amusing.


----------



## jarlrmai (11 Apr 2013)

Oh it comes up on checkthisreg.com


----------



## BSRU (11 Apr 2013)

New pair of pants time


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TtVtb-hdjo


----------



## jarlrmai (11 Apr 2013)

man he's lucky he didn't drop it, motorbikes are heavy when they are slow.


----------



## Leodis (12 Apr 2013)

Nice ride home yesterday, got skinned by a chap on a nice Whyte hybrid, took a diversion to keep up with him and was tailgating when... he noticed me and slammed on his breaks!! I was to the right of him to just slipped passed him and chatted 

This is what he was riding, very sexy commuter


----------



## ianrauk (12 Apr 2013)

Why would he slam his brakes on. Very dangerous thing to do.


----------



## potsy (12 Apr 2013)

Not a great start to the ride home this morning, rain overnight had left a huge puddle outside work which was hiding a grid (knew it was there somewhere but hit it) thankfully no damage.
Turn the corner and guy nearly pulls straight out of the garage forecourt into my path, it's 6am and getting light, I have lights on and Hi-viz rain jacket, he did at least apologise as he went passed 

Last one as it's car night tonight, got to be fresh on Saturday morning for the strava segments on our leisure ride


----------



## BSRU (12 Apr 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Why would he slam his brakes on. Very dangerous thing to do.


I can only assume he finally realised why I had my right arm sticking out as I approached a parked car.


----------



## GrasB (12 Apr 2013)

I saw several roadies in shorts on the way home last night. 

One can only assume they don't like their knees, it's about 10C to cold for that. I'm still in lightweight leg warmers.



BSRU said:


> New pair of pants time
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TtVtb-hdjo



I had a motorbike which habit of doing that if you got a little enthusiastic when you opened the throttle... in the dry!


----------



## fossyant (12 Apr 2013)

No cycle commute today as off, but did drive the missus to work as we are picking her up early this afternoon to head to Wales with the bikes. Yay. Still got to get the MTB back to summer mode, so tyres off, guards off and a good chain set clean needed.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (12 Apr 2013)

I hate the weather on this country. Its shoot


----------



## GrasB (12 Apr 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I hate the weather on this country. Its s***


What was wrong with the weather today?


----------



## ianrauk (12 Apr 2013)

BSRU said:


> New pair of pants time


 
No pooh pooh jokes as Frank Zappa once sang.


----------



## Nathjh (12 Apr 2013)

Nothing to report this morning......
Didn't get overtaken at all. Didn't notice any cars about had my eyes shut most of the way! Front brakes were REALLY squeaky though


----------



## DWiggy (12 Apr 2013)

Pulled bike out of its bed this morning to find a rear flat  , my new bike came with std continentals that seem to constantly puncture so swapped over for my old gator skins.
My chest is feeling a little sore/ill so thought i'd take it nice n easy....didn't happen moved up to 2nd on a hill i've been trying for a few weeks now i'm happy  although my chest isn't!


----------



## MisterStan (12 Apr 2013)

Wet and windy morning. I can't remember the last time I actually got rained on, on a commute though. 
Traffic was well behaved again - bet that'll change when the kids are back at school next week!
We met our friend the wheel sucker again this morning - he was on a Trek hybrid with front sus and bar ends - if that is you, then TAKE A TURN AT THE FRONT!


----------



## ianrauk (12 Apr 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Wet and windy morning.* I can't remember the last time I actually got rained on, on a commute though.*
> Traffic was well behaved again - bet that'll change when the kids are back at school next week!
> We met our friend the wheel sucker again this morning - he was on a Trek hybrid with front sus and bar ends - if that is you, then TAKE A TURN AT THE FRONT!


 
Blimey, so far this year I have had 10 rainy commutes.
Last year I had 46 rainy commutes.

Sorry... I know it's really anal keeping count. But that's MCL for you.


----------



## MisterStan (12 Apr 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Blimey, so far this year I have had 10 rainy commutes.
> Last year I had 46 rainy commutes.
> 
> Sorry... I know it's really anal keeping count. But that's MCL for you.


I'm sure we've had a couple this year!
No worries - that where i keep track of my p*nctures!


----------



## ianrauk (12 Apr 2013)

MisterStan said:


> I'm sure we've had a couple this year!
> No worries - that where i keep track of my p*nctures!


 

Indeed.

Commutes 106
Punctures 1
Fog 1
Rain 10
Snow 5


----------



## MisterStan (12 Apr 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Commutes 106
> Punctures 1
> ...


It probably also reads; 
Commutes 106
Bikes cleans 106.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Apr 2013)

MisterStan said:


> It probably also reads;
> Commutes 106
> Bikes cleans 106.


 

Lol... not quite.
Does get a wipe down at work if wet ride, otherwise it's a full clean once a week.


----------



## Andrew_P (12 Apr 2013)

Nope, no way am I going to start logging the weather as well!

Wet, Warm Windy with a smattering driver lacking patience, but overhaul they were fairly polite.

More cyclists on the road, It is around this time of year when I am really glad I went through the winter still riding!


----------



## MisterStan (12 Apr 2013)

LOCO said:


> More cyclists on the road, It is around this time of year when I am really glad I went through the winter still riding!


Winter miles = summer speed!


----------



## fossyant (12 Apr 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Lol... not quite.
> Does get a wipe down at work if wet ride, otherwise it's a full clean once a week.



Slacker !


----------



## martinclive (12 Apr 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I hate the weather on this country. Its s***


+1
clothes on radiatior


----------



## Andrew_P (12 Apr 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I hate the weather on this country. Its s***


 Wind & Rain makes realise you are alive!! I was grinning like a chesire cat at times today all pink faced from the wind and rain and raidesed heart rate genuniely felt sorry for some of the grey looking motorists plodding to work having not even slightly raised their heart rate.


----------



## EthelF (12 Apr 2013)

Rain was lashing down as I was having breakfast. I can't say I was thrilled at the prospect of the commute. Then, just as I was leaving the house, the rain stopped. The sun even came out. Sweet. A very pleasant, quiet commute ensued.


----------



## GrasB (12 Apr 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Wet and windy morning. I can't remember the last time I actually got rained on, on a commute though.
> Traffic was well behaved again - bet that'll change when the kids are back at school next week!
> We met our friend the wheel sucker again this morning - he was on a Trek hybrid with front sus and bar ends - if that is you, then TAKE A TURN AT THE FRONT!


heh. Reminds me of one time someone was on my wheel for several miles I'd indicated for them to take lead twice & they didn't come through. I looked over my shoulder to see out of my slipstream basically sprinting... and not making any ground


----------



## HLaB (12 Apr 2013)

It was lust light rain when I got out the door and it was an incident free commute even with me stupidly using a white van as a shield to enter a rbt. On the straight approaching the Bourges Boulevard/ Bright Street rbt from Mayors Walk a van overtook, a moment later he was in the right turn lane at the rdbt just moving off (I wanted to go straight in the left lane) so I used him as a shield even though it stupidly placed me in an obscured position to the BB northbound traffic


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Apr 2013)

I must be in the minority as I had a dry ride into work this morning. Is very wet out there now though!

Will be a short ride home tonight as I have decided it is time to take home some of the bits I have gathering in my office. So if any one in Leicester sees an idiot with two bulging rucksacks on his back and a tyre over his shoulder, that will be me.


----------



## veloevol (12 Apr 2013)

EthelF said:


> Rain was lashing down as I was having breakfast. I can't say I was thrilled at the prospect of the commute. Then, just as I was leaving the house, the rain stopped. The sun even came out. Sweet. A very pleasant, quiet commute ensued.



Same for me and a lovely dry commute in the end.


----------



## paulw1969 (12 Apr 2013)

no rain here this morning either....but we had had some so roads were a little wet and greasy......still not raining yet but i suspect it will......definatley got Friday legs today though so plan on taking it a little easier on the way home whether it is dry or wet.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Apr 2013)

Torrents before I set off. I sat them out indoors whilst looking at the brighter cloud coming in from the south. Dismayed to see bike cover had blown off the commuter in the night and leather bar tape was soaking wet.  Didn't quite reach the time of "oh bother gotta go now or else..." I wore my Altura mtb jacket. The pit zips etc., avoid the boil in the bag and it's waterproof rather than showerproof. Strong southerly wind. At the driving range ridge on the Staplefield Road the flags which last week were straight out across the road were pointing straight out in the opposite direction. 20km in it started to rain. The Balcombe Viaduct was invisible in the distant rain. Hammered it down over the last 2km. Both smart rear lights are wet and thus turning themselves on and off randomly as a result. GT85 and the top of the radiator for them with batteries out.

Otherwise an unremarkable commute.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Apr 2013)

Managed to get home before the rain really came down, was a slow steady ride with two rucksacks and a tyre to carry. Have done 270 miles commuting this week, easily my best week, definitely having a rest day tomorrow.


----------



## Nathjh (12 Apr 2013)

I got wet, I got stuck behind a slow mover pedalling like crazy weaving all over the road with a indecisive driver behind me. Gave up in the end dropped back and screamed past him! Got wet some more.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (12 Apr 2013)

martinclive said:


> +1
> clothes on radiatior


 
too right Martin, and coming home not much better, saw you three long way in the distance but never caught up until you stopped!!!!
one weekend when the weather is better we should all go for a non commuting ride !


----------



## paul04 (12 Apr 2013)

For the 1st time in 2 months, I did not take the bike to work. I had to take the car.
As I work in a well known diy store I had to do a bit of shopping in there for garden items, including grow bags,paint,plants to name a few items.

So now I have to fit in cycling  and doing the garden


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (12 Apr 2013)

well coming back via the bus way was a mistake as the bike is absolutely full of shite........
mental note never go down it when its wet , never ever again


----------



## HLaB (12 Apr 2013)

Nothing special to report on my short commute apart from the dodgy rear wheel is still holding good but hopefully it wont have to hold for too long and the replacement will be here shortly.


----------



## simon the viking (13 Apr 2013)

Had to take car to work today (no really....had to) as I'm at a family party straight from work and I'm meeting Mrs Viking and Little Viking there and she didn't want me arriving late, sweaty and wearing Lycra

Anyway to the point.... as I was driving through the lanes I looked wistfully at the a few roadies I saw riding in the early morning sun and thought "aarrrrgggghhh I wish I was riding in today"


----------



## BSRU (13 Apr 2013)

simon the viking said:


> as I was driving through the lanes I looked wistfully at the a few roadies I saw riding in the early morning sun and thought "aarrrrgggghhh I wish I was riding in today"


Yes it was lovely riding as the sun came up this morning


----------



## Archeress (13 Apr 2013)

BSRU said:


> Yes it was lovely riding as the sun came up this morning


 
Sun you say? Just ridden home from work in a downpour. Nice warm bath methinks.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Nathjh (15 Apr 2013)

Lots of annoying people on the road this morning. Drivers being patient and I got bunched up with about 10 cyclists who's decided to take up the whole lane and go as slow as possible!!


----------



## MisterStan (15 Apr 2013)

Cracking day for a ride. Windy but sunny. No tights, short sleeve jersey and summer shoes!


----------



## samsbike (15 Apr 2013)

One relatively good weekend and the amount of glass on the canal path and on cycle paths is just terrible.

I hope I got through unscathed.


----------



## BSRU (15 Apr 2013)

Apart from a stiff breeze, a nice 38km ride in this morning with 327m of ascending despite avoiding the any real climbing.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Apr 2013)

Shorts and tee shirt this morning. 15 miles of hard work against headwind and cross winds, was worth it though as I then had 10 miles of tail wind, I love riding to work.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Apr 2013)

Echo what others said.
A really nice morning for commuting. Temp was+10degs when I left this morning, so first morning commute this year saw me in shorts and just a long sleeve Cycle Chat jersey, though could have got away with the short sleeve one. Wind wasn't too bad but will be a mare for the return journey.

Schools are back which also meant traffic is back.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Apr 2013)

Bike seems to be be broken, has these terrible dead spots in the pedal stroke and the back wheel moves independently of the pedals. Also appears to have 29 surplus gears....

...more seriously lovely ride in shorts+short sleeve top and thin arm warmers; took shell off after 5km, too warm. Wind is strong and from the SW and some of the gusts iz well 'ard innit?

And, as Ian said above skool is back and so is carz.


----------



## HLaB (15 Apr 2013)

Beautiful weathear again, I'm still commuting on a pringled rear wheel (straightened to best possible by the lbs) but I was tempted to go for a longer route, so I compromised and went by the rowing lake where a 1/3 of my 4.2mile route is off road or an access only road and the only main road part would be wind assisted. It was the first commute in track mitts too


----------



## MisterStan (15 Apr 2013)

I forgot to mention, my wife cycle commuted for the first time this morning - half a mile up the hill with the trailer, dropped Abigail and the trailer at the childminder's and then another 2 and a bit miles to work.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Apr 2013)

MisterStan said:


> I forgot to mention, my wife cycle commuted for the first time this morning - half a mile up the hill with the trailer, dropped Abigail and the trailer at the childminder's and then another 2 and a bit miles to work.


 

That's excellent stuff.
Let us know how she get's on.


----------



## veloevol (15 Apr 2013)

MisterStan said:


> I forgot to mention, my wife cycle commuted for the first time this morning - half a mile up the hill with the trailer, dropped Abigail and the trailer at the childminder's and then another 2 and a bit miles to work.




Mrs V also got back on the bike for the first time today. Beautiful commuting weather today!


----------



## MisterStan (15 Apr 2013)

veloevol said:


> Mrs V also got back on the bike for the first time today. Beautiful commuting weather today!


Bloody fair weather cyclists!


----------



## veloevol (15 Apr 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Bloody fair weather cyclists!



And 15 weeks pregnant.


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Apr 2013)

I set the bike up yesterday to dump the rucksack, managed to get my essentials in to a medium Topeak Saddle bag, and the pump on to the bottle holder, then stripped off the raceblade longs. I was umminh and arring all morning what to wear, bottled it in the end and wore a long sleeve and gloves so had to take a rucksack with my short sleeve in it for this afternoon. At 6.30am I am now glad I did wasn't quite warm enough for the SS and Shorts. Blooming lovely not waering boots! Tasty headwind aside it was a lovely ride.

Anyone else find the transition in clothing mentally difficult? I felt the same in October going from summer to winter clothing feeling self conscious and the same this morning wearing mostly summer kit. Weird! 

Plus the speed of prepration for my depart unhinged me I kept doing a spot check that I had everything it was just too fast getting ready.


----------



## Lyrical (15 Apr 2013)

It was just, amazing.

That sun :'D


----------



## 400bhp (15 Apr 2013)

LOCO said:


> .....
> 
> 1. Blooming lovely not waering boots! T
> 
> ...


 

1. Hell yeah - winter boots away, normal commuting shoes back 

2. Yes. I stuck my aldi longs over shorts and had a base layer and one of the aldi autumn tops on. Felt nice not being weighed down.

I think the weather seems to have jumped from effin cold to reasonably mild. No in-between.


----------



## kedab (15 Apr 2013)

spent 30 minutes of my life in much the same vain as LOCO last night...will i want the base layer and long sleeve with tights? or, will shorts and the s/s be alright?...oooh! i don't know, should be pretty lovely by 10am when you leave. take the shorts and the s/s and a base layer in the bag with your rain jacket...done. or so i thought. spent another 15 minutes this morning second guessing myself and then opted to go with last nights decision. 

what a lovely commute! bit of a crosswind that battered me on a couple of occasions but lurrrrrrrved sliding by the traffic that had backed up along 2 different sections of my route. even had a laugh with WVM at a set of lights while discussing footy thanks to the tattoo on my leg...caught a few lovely tailwinds which gave me speed of the puma and sailed past the traffic which was pootling along at 25/30mph or so...must upload the edge tonight to check max speed...boy oh boy! it felt good to be back on the bike for the commute today...now there's just the small matter of the weather and my clothing choices for the trip back at 10pm...do not be unkind to me weather gods! you will spoil a splendiferous day.


----------



## fossyant (15 Apr 2013)

Well winter longs finally off for lightweight bibs. Standard LS jersey with a base too. Finally.


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Apr 2013)

Fastest commute of the year so far, and in my top ten out 800+ commute rides, whoop! Great fun!!
Anyone know why Strava steals a bit of mph compared to Garmin Connect and Endomondo?


----------



## jarlrmai (15 Apr 2013)

It might be down to the stop detection threshold.

headwind from hell today, hopefully tailwind tonight.


----------



## paul04 (15 Apr 2013)

Took my ride into work nice and slow today. after falling off my bike on saturday, it will take a couple of days to get the confidence back.

Really nice to cycle in the sunshine, on the way home it was nice to have a tshirt on, instead of 2 coats to stay warm, 1st time this year


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Apr 2013)

Gaffa tape came off the vents today!


----------



## potsy (15 Apr 2013)

fossyant said:


> Well winter longs finally off for lightweight bibs. Standard LS jersey with a base too. Finally.


Summer tights and shoes, short sleeved shirt and gilet, nice to be riding without the skullcap/buff/winter boots and gloves.
If only that wind would calm down a bit it would be really pleasant.


----------



## jarlrmai (15 Apr 2013)

ha ha stupidly fast ride home


----------



## fossyant (15 Apr 2013)

potsy said:


> Summer tights and shoes, short sleeved shirt and gilet, nice to be riding without the skullcap/buff/winter boots and gloves.
> If only that wind would calm down a bit it would be really pleasant.



you forgot to mention the dark sunglasses


----------



## HLaB (15 Apr 2013)

Really mild for the pm commute but just a short one for me to a lbs to get rim tape (new wheel on my back). After picking up the tape my route takes me back into the current headwind and it was a pretty slow one after that. Had a wvm rev past me and immediately skid into a parking space but despite his frantic manoeuvre he had plenty of time and I only needed to feather the brake drop my already slow cadence on the fixie slightly. Forgotten how sweaty a load on your back makes you though and my back was dripping with sweat.


----------



## kipster (15 Apr 2013)

Mild and sunny but windy. It felt like a headwind but I managed my fastest ride home by a whole 14 seconds, so it must have been a tailwind of sorts.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (15 Apr 2013)

nice ride home, very windy but at least sunny and dry and the shorts were on !


----------



## boybiker (15 Apr 2013)

I got shouted at for cycling in the middle of the road... around a blind corner with a solid white line. Apparently I'm a fooking idiot


----------



## kedab (15 Apr 2013)

boybiker said:


> I got shouted at for cycling in the middle of the road... around a blind corner with a solid white line. Apparently I'm a fooking idiot


the sunshine doesn't make idiots less idiotic, eh?


----------



## boybiker (15 Apr 2013)

kedab said:


> the sunshine doesn't make idiots less idiotic, eh?


 
Well a combination of the sun / schools going back means I received more abuse in one commute than I did the previous two weeks.  I got a few PB's on my commute home so its not all bad


----------



## jarlrmai (15 Apr 2013)

Stopped in lights, scallies are great sometimes "That bikes a beast mate" "thanks"

few meters on, hmm better check my rear light is still there.


----------



## kedab (15 Apr 2013)

boybiker said:


> Well a combination of the sun / schools going back means I received more abuse in one commute than I did the previous two weeks.  I got a few PB's on my commute home so its not all bad


wind assisted?


----------



## boybiker (15 Apr 2013)

kedab said:


> wind assisted?


 
Not particularly, more anger assisted from a bad day at work


----------



## jarlrmai (15 Apr 2013)

I got 2 KOMs but very definitely wind assisted, but then again the previous holders may have also benefited from the wind (that's what I'm choosing to believe)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Apr 2013)

Ride home tonight was a tad harder than the run into work this morning.


----------



## kedab (15 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Ride home tonight was a tad harder than the run into work this morning.


i leave in 1hr 30...i'm not looking forward to the sections i was flying through on my way in...one of which includes a bridge


----------



## MisterStan (15 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Ride home tonight was a tad harder than the run into work this morning.


This.


----------



## jarlrmai (15 Apr 2013)

> Uh oh! X just took your KOM on Y by 1 second.


 
You are kidding me


----------



## Blurb (15 Apr 2013)

Given a run for my money by a smartly dressed lady, chinos, tan leather jacket, Sophia Loren sunglasses, for a few miles this evening on the Edgware Rd. Giveaway that she meant business were the mitts and singlespeed flatbar. Made for an enjoyable interlude.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (16 Apr 2013)

Bloody wind again


----------



## Vikeonabike (16 Apr 2013)

Missing out on the commute again. Due to damaged ribs. Was in agony after forum ride so its a week to 10 days off the bike to recover!


----------



## Nathjh (16 Apr 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Bloody wind again



Can't agree more. Legs were going made I was going nowhere. And being a lump I have more wind resistance (I keep telling myself that) some lad flew past me on a nice giant hybrid with carbon forks, couldn't see the model and he didn't want to talk to me  
Then I nearly got side swiped by a lunatic on a bright yellow roadie absolutely flying along through a red light.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Apr 2013)

Unless I was heading due North it felt like I had a head wind today. Still at least it is a warm wind and beats sitting in the car.


----------



## BSRU (16 Apr 2013)

Another nice warm ride this morning, a little drizzle and a gusty wind could not overshadow not having to ride in sub-zero temperatures.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Apr 2013)

Vikeonabike said:


> Missing out on the commute again. Due to damaged ribs. Was in agony after forum ride so its a week to 10 days off the bike to recover!


 

What happened Vike?


----------



## MisterStan (16 Apr 2013)

Still in shorts today, wow, that was windy again. Cloudy this morning, which meant far fewer cyclists out than yesterday.
The wife got on very well yesterday, about 6 miles round trip, she even took a different route home, and she still went to the gym last night! She's having a rest day today and hoping to be back on the cycle commute tomorrow!


----------



## MisterStan (16 Apr 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Bloody wind again


That was hard work - particularly between Longstanton and Westwick.


----------



## Andrew_P (16 Apr 2013)

Nice headwind, I say nice because my average speed and time would have been a record run 2 years ago assisted with a tailwind, so defintely shows progress. Not enjoyable in the true sense but not the drudgery and outright leg pain it would have been 18 months ago.


----------



## GrasB (16 Apr 2013)

Car commute this morning... which in some ways was good as it got me some twilight driving practice, my other half wasn't to appreciative of a commented drive because we didn't talk, but did understand why I did it. As usual found some interesting observational comments (eg. "What? How the hell did you see that!?").


----------



## Vikeonabike (16 Apr 2013)

ianrauk said:


> What happened Vike?


Day Job is a contact sport.. sometimes you get hurt. Cracked ribs!


----------



## ianrauk (16 Apr 2013)

Vikeonabike said:


> Day Job is a contact sport.. sometimes you get hurt. Cracked ribs!


 

Off course... be safe and heal soon my man.


----------



## HLaB (16 Apr 2013)

Vikeonabike said:


> Missing out on the commute again. Due to damaged ribs. Was in agony after forum ride so its a week to 10 days off the bike to recover!


Ouch, heal fast!

I was on foot today as I need to go to the station straight after work, as I walked by alongside the queue along Thorpe Road I was tempted though to go back and get the bike and breeze by the walking pace queues (I guess the schools are back )


----------



## jarlrmai (16 Apr 2013)

Almost blown off the bike going uphil in a crazy head/crosswind, stopped and realised there was an articulated lorry behind me. 1st time I've just pulled on to the pavement and let the traffic go.


----------



## mrmacmusic (16 Apr 2013)

This morning's commute was, how can I put it... "character building". I don't remember the wind strength and direction being so prohibitive to making forward progress for quite some time... Blown off course a number of times, and twice the headwind almost brought me to a complete standstill. Nearly got off and walked over the Clacks Br too.

On the plus side, it looks like I might set a new record time heading home later


----------



## Matthew_T (16 Apr 2013)

Insane headwind on this mornings commute. Barely averaged more than 10mph! Commute took 1hr 35mins when it usually takes 1hr 15mins. Glad I left home earlier and took the wind onto account.

Going to have a lovely ride home though. Tailwind territory!


----------



## G3CWI (16 Apr 2013)

My 10 mile commute across rural Cheshire was done in lovely sunshine. Unfortunately a fierce headwind made it very hard work. No doubt the direction will have changed by 180 degrees for the homeward trip. Seemed to be a lot of cyclists about where normally there are none. Perhaps it is because I cycled in at lunch time? A roadie followed me for several miles but surprisingly never overtook. Perhaps he needed a windbreak?


----------



## Kookas (16 Apr 2013)

Spent about an hour faffing around with the saddle height and checking my bike for rubbing/inefficiency because I was struggling to even hit 25... on a downhill. The futile effort only made my commute take three times as long.

However, I'm pretty sure we all know the real cause.

Nice bikes at the college though. One even had a red chain. Technically, it was just a rusted black one, but I got the feeling the owner liked a matching chain.


----------



## dave r (16 Apr 2013)

The winds warmed up and turned round, but is as strong as ever, it just means I'm flying to work and crawling home instead of the other way round, saw Copper Cyclist as I was coming out of Nuneaton, he passed me going into Bedworth, I'm also going to have to rethink my layers, I'm OK going to work but over dressed for coming home.


----------



## paul04 (16 Apr 2013)

A good quiet ride into work, the ride home was errrr a challenge to say the least, headwind and crosswind, but I still went the long way home


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (16 Apr 2013)

MisterStan said:


> That was hard work - particularly between Longstanton and Westwick.


 
I am feeling your pain mate, I call that bit Dead Mans Curve !
Went the Low road was this morning as the roads were wet and I hate the GBW when its wet, too dirty!, so I had mostly side and some tail wind, but coming home 11 mph down hill past the windmill.
The weather has gone mad


----------



## jarlrmai (16 Apr 2013)

bah wind had dropped for return leg, still fast though.


----------



## kedab (16 Apr 2013)

didn't ride in today - was busy having a rather miserable time on the phone to PBK - anyhoo, kit decision yesterday wasn't too bad - deffo needed the base layer under the s/s on the way home at 10pm and could've done with some lightweight tights or knickers as the shorts left the legs slightly too chilly...wind wasn't too bad but today's wind looked frightful - the motor took a fair buffeting in the way in to work


----------



## Nathjh (16 Apr 2013)

Ah the wind done a 180 for my journey home. Love a headwind! Not!! 
Anyway......the journey.

1) I hate slow drivers. (Learners not included, everyone has to start somewhere) I got a new pb on a strava segment, moved up 2 places to 5th. I reckon I would've got top 3 if it wasn't for me having to brake because of a slow driver!

2) transit vans with flat beds have the same indicators as bmw's. they must be really complicated to work as nobody ever uses them!! 

3) give way to your right. Yes I'm turning right on a mini roundabout, yes you in front of me going straight on have to stop to give way to me and yes I will swear at you when you screech to a halt after trying to run me over. 

Rant over  all that in 7 minutes of cycling today haha


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Apr 2013)

Even windier tonight. mainly headwinds and cross winds, but there were a couple miles with the wind on my back. Lovely and warm, need to put ice cubes in my bottle, went for a swig and it was warm.


----------



## Winnershsaint (16 Apr 2013)

First commute since July. Only recently back on the road following an accident last August. Windy out and windy back. Not the most satisfying journey to and from work. but I'm back doing it, that's the main thing.


----------



## subaqua (16 Apr 2013)

headwind this morning and just right layer wise. out of the leggings now and back in shorts. wind was warm at 5.30am. oh and 1st commute since 04 April due to poxy chest infection. ride home i was a little too warm so maybe a short sleeve top instead of the long sleeve top. tailwind though and 2 strava \PBs


----------



## Blurb (16 Apr 2013)

First deflation in 18 months, two weeks after fitting new Marathon Pluses. Got a lift home, then spent two hours fitting, refitting, testing the new tube/tyre. Kept on getting a bulge in the tyre near the (schrader) valve. Any ideas? Looks OK now, but bit worried it goes pop tomorrow. 
Cause was a nice little allen key somehow embedding itself. Grrrr.


----------



## dodd82 (17 Apr 2013)

Bizarre journey in today. Body is still aching from football at the weekend so expected a real battle, but I flew up the big hill and felt generally quite good.

I say 'flew'. I mean I was able to sit down for a much longer stretch before comfortable standing and pushing up over the brow.

Perhaps it was a tailwind and I am due for punishment this evening.


----------



## BSRU (17 Apr 2013)

One hell of a gusty wind today and only going to get stronger, plus from a direction that is not particularly helpful on either the commute to or from work.


----------



## MisterStan (17 Apr 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I am feeling your pain mate, I call that bit Dead Mans Curve !
> Went the Low road was this morning as the roads were wet and I hate the GBW when its wet, too dirty!, so I had mostly side and some tail wind, but coming home 11 mph down hill past the windmill.
> The weather has gone mad


Yep, had similar speeds myself last night!


----------



## MisterStan (17 Apr 2013)

Another battle with the wind this morning  however I did manage to claim a KOM that I've been looking at for a while!


----------



## BSRU (17 Apr 2013)

My Brooks Flyer Special of my main commuter is visiting Brooks for a new tension pin, so this morning I used a new Brooks Flyer Special( bought for my new bike in three weeks).
I had forgotten how hard and slippery a new Brooks is, a least it will be worn in by the time my new bike arrives.


----------



## G3CWI (17 Apr 2013)

First commute in the rain (a shower anyway). Nearly turned back but decided to MTFU. Fortunately it did not last long and the cycling was still more fun than driving. Still windy but nowhere near as bad as yesterday.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (17 Apr 2013)

G3CWI said:


> First commute in the rain (a shower anyway). Nearly turned back but decided to MTFU. Fortunately it did not last long and the cycling was still more fun than driving. Still windy but nowhere near as bad as yesterday.



Well you've lost your cherry, rain this time of year is nicer than the ice cold stuff over winter!


----------



## BSRU (17 Apr 2013)

Surprisingly for Swindon a more than normal number of cyclists saying hello/morning to me this morning, I'm not bothered if people do not reply I probably look a little scary.
Could be because I have started wearing my CC tops again


----------



## MisterStan (17 Apr 2013)

[QUOTE 2413213, member: 1314"] Another puncture early doors at Raynes Park. Waiting for new tyres to be delivered.[/quote]
Seriously Crock, I thought I get a lot of p*nctures!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Apr 2013)

Every ride this week seems to have been windier than the last. Decided to reverse a bit of my route today so I could attack a Strava segment, had to do 2 miles of proper headwind up hill, but it was worth it, knocked a full minute of it, I'm just ignoring the fact that I am still only in the top 30.


----------



## Christopher (17 Apr 2013)

a visit on the way in by the Broken Glass Demon, big hole to fix there.
Work shower is playing up - had to weight the string that activates the shower with the rear pannier, attached with a karbiner. Knew a krab would eventiully come in handy!


----------



## gaz (17 Apr 2013)

First commute of the week done. was working from home mon and tues.
Flew in to work but speed was limited due to gears slipping :/


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (17 Apr 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Another battle with the wind this morning  however I did manage to claim a KOM that I've been looking at for a while!


What is this King of the Mountains claim thing you speak of???


----------



## MisterStan (17 Apr 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> What is this King of the Mountains claim thing you speak of???


King of the Mountain on a Strava segment!


----------



## BSRU (17 Apr 2013)

I was out at lunchtime and the wind is noticeably stronger plus gustier.


----------



## Archeress (17 Apr 2013)

Tough ride in today with the wind against me. Wind was stronger this afternoon but once it was behind me, made for a fast ride home.

On the negative side, boss can't give me a couple of extra hours a week so I can do the cycle to work scheme. At the mo, after the increase in the lower tax threshold, I only pay tax on a very small amount of my income. Thus I cannot do the C2W scheme as you only save on your bike through your tax payments.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## MisterStan (17 Apr 2013)

BSRU said:


> I was out at lunchtime and the wind is noticeably stronger plus gustier.


Cheer us all up, why don't you.


----------



## Matthew_T (17 Apr 2013)

I might have a new commute route coming up. I am due for a job interview tomorrow so if I get it I will be commuting.


----------



## BSRU (17 Apr 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Cheer us all up, why don't you.


I will taking the opportunity to divert my ride home up a short 1km climb which will have a nice tailwind helping me float up the hill( in theory).


----------



## fossyant (17 Apr 2013)

Warm out there now. Cooling down before a meeting. Phew....


----------



## Andrew_P (17 Apr 2013)

Wow fastest ever, and its only April I wasn't breaking records until July last year. Motons do not know what they are missing with a lovely tailwind warm weather and bit of sunshine! SS and Shorts lovely jubbly. Might press the button on the SL4 S-Works frame lol


----------



## Andrew_P (17 Apr 2013)

Oh and Strava nicked .2mph off me again?!


----------



## jarlrmai (17 Apr 2013)

it's thr stopped detection threshold i'm sure.


----------



## Andrew_P (17 Apr 2013)

It is strange, not that it matter lol

Strava

Time 00:45:49
Elapsed Time 00:46:49

Garmin Connect
Time: 45:22
Moving Time: 45:15
Elapsed Time: 46:55


----------



## DWiggy (17 Apr 2013)

Added another 4 miles to my ride in this morning as nice and warm! 

loco: two of my friends were racing a short sprint section on strava at the same time, the guy that physically came 2nd shows up as winner and got the kom but the guy who actually came first was about 3 seconds faster...go figure?? Both had Garmin 500's

Still love Strava though :/


----------



## DWiggy (17 Apr 2013)

....about to leave for home....might actually take the scenic route and tell the misses I got stuck in traffic


----------



## clockhammer (17 Apr 2013)

windy windy and I'm not talking about my addiction to raisins


----------



## Nathjh (17 Apr 2013)

Wow that wind!!!! That was awful, however I'm pleased to say that I smashed a KOM strava segment which may have been helped by the tornado like winds that left me in the middle of the road half the time.

One silly woman on my journey. My lights green. Her in my way in a pretty yellow crossed box! Scared her weaving through and scowling at her lol


----------



## paul04 (17 Apr 2013)

Set off this morning for work and it was nice and dry, half way to work and the rain started, so got a bit wet.
The ride home, nice and dry all the way home.
But I wish the wind would stop now, I've had enough of it, 3/4 of the ride home was with a cross or headwind.


----------



## jarlrmai (17 Apr 2013)

Stupidly crazy full on direct tail wind, will never match those speeds again, averaged 27mph for 1 4 mile section, now I kind of know how Cancellara feels.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Apr 2013)

Stupidly windy, don't know how I stayed on the bike.


----------



## dave r (17 Apr 2013)

sprint time this morning, got the bike out and the front tyre was flat, I've had a series off rimside flats on the fixed, the wheels are Miche Xpress pista's, I've had them about 3-4 months and done about a 1000 miles on them, I'm going to be spending some time tonight changing the rimtape and cleaning up the rims, anyway by the time I got it sorted I was running about 15 minutes late leaving for work, but made it with 5 minutes to spare thanks to a tail wind. Going home I called at the village Cycle centre for some rimtape and when I came out the back tyre was flat, rimside again, second flat of the day, equalling the number I had in total last year, when I got going the trip home was a grovel into a very strong wind, side wind some of the time blowing me all over the place.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (17 Apr 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> What is this King of the Mountains claim thing you speak of???


 OIC

well done mate!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (17 Apr 2013)

wind has gone mental again.
Even the buses were leaning over on the bus way, I am surprised they have not been blown over.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Apr 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> wind has gone mental again.
> Even the buses were leaning over on the bus way, I am surprised they have not been blown over.


 

Indeed.. it was such hard work today. Sometimes felt I was cycling into a brick wall.
But, was nice and sunny this evening.
Looking at the weather report, same strong wind tomorrow but dropping friday.


----------



## arallsopp (17 Apr 2013)

Days like today, aero surfaces really help. Took the bathtub into office. Absolutely flew along.


----------



## GrasB (17 Apr 2013)

arallsopp said:


> Days like today, aero surfaces really help. Took the bathtub into office. Absolutely flew along.


... ...


----------



## jarlrmai (17 Apr 2013)

recumbent with a cowling, obree style.


----------



## arallsopp (17 Apr 2013)

jarlrmai said:


> recumbent with a cowling, obree style.


Yep, and it gave me a personal best on Nine Elms Lane too.

Daft looking thing but boy, it can shift.
http://ridewithgps.com/segments/Nine-Elms-Lane-East


----------



## martinclive (18 Apr 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I am feeling your pain mate, I call that bit Dead Mans Curve !
> Went the Low road was this morning as the roads were wet and I hate the GBW when its wet, too dirty!, so I had mostly side and some tail wind, but coming home 11 mph down hill past the windmill.
> The weather has gone mad


Looks like I picked a good week to be in Asia!


----------



## martinclive (18 Apr 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Another battle with the wind this morning  however I did manage to claim a KOM that I've been looking at for a while!


Nice one!


----------



## Nathjh (18 Apr 2013)

Wind. 

That is all.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (18 Apr 2013)

martinclive said:


> Looks like I picked a good week to be in Asia!


 
bring some good weather back please!


----------



## Leodis (18 Apr 2013)

Bottled it this morning, driving rain and HUGE gusts and the thought of ending up under wheels left the bike in the shed..

the wife wouldn't let me cycle in.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Apr 2013)

That was even worse than last night. 31 miles and the wind seemed to be against me which ever way I went.


----------



## dodd82 (18 Apr 2013)

My first puncture yesterday evening. Had to get a lift home as I'm not [yet] capable of changing a tyre by the side of the road.

Then out came the laptop for my youtube tutorial. Changed the tyre okay, but have put it back on to find the chain rubbing against something towards to front.

Really have no idea what the problem is and my practical skills are a disgrace.

Seething that I can't ride, seething that I can't fix it, and seething at the thought of this everytime something minor goes wrong with the bike.


----------



## dodd82 (18 Apr 2013)

Oh, and just to round it off there was a problem on the M25 so I sat if traffic on the way to work. F****** brilliant.


----------



## BSRU (18 Apr 2013)

Bottled it myself this morning, very gusty winds and only 7 degrees
Had to ditch the long sleeve jersey for my winter windproof jacket
Glad I did as it was a bit parky out in the countryside this morning but at least it's dry


----------



## fossyant (18 Apr 2013)

That was a bit windy. Sods law, wet and windy setting out, torrential rain half way, get into the office, get changed, open window, and it's sunny and has calmed down !


----------



## gaz (18 Apr 2013)

Fast. that is all.
I expect this evening will be slow.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Apr 2013)

A little bit chillier this morning 8.5degs and with a strong wind. But it was sunny so though go out with just the SS CC jersey. And it was fine. Battling against the wind soon had me warmed up.

And the fair-weather cycling commuters all seem to be out today. Usually see 2 or 3 commuters on a normal day, saw loads today. You can tell they are fair-weather as they all wear the commuters uniform of hi-viz jacket and helmet, squeaky chains and not very good roadcraft....bless 'em.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Apr 2013)

ianrauk said:


> A little bit chillier this morning 8.5degs and with a strong wind. But it was sunny so though go out with just the SS CC jersey. And it was fine. Battling against the wind soon had me warmed up.
> 
> And the fair-weather cycling commuters all seem to be out today. Usually see 2 or 3 commuters on a normal day, saw loads today. You can tell they are fair-weather as they all wear the commuters uniform of hi-viz jacket and helmet, squeaky chains and not very good roadcraft....bless 'em.


 
I fit two, some would argue three, of those requirements for a fair-weather commuter, and that I am not.


----------



## dodd82 (18 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I fit two, some would argue three, of those requirements for a fair-weather commuter, and that I am not.


 
Plus one!


----------



## Leodis (18 Apr 2013)

Wish I had cycled today, buses are depressing places when you see other cyclists. 

_*Must try harder to convince wife its safe to cycle*_


----------



## ianrauk (18 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I fit two, some would argue three, of those requirements for a fair-weather commuter, and that I am not.


 

Yeah, but you're up norf... where it's still dark and still have snow on the ground


----------



## Jdratcliffe (18 Apr 2013)

gaz said:


> Fast. that is all.
> I expect this evening will be slow.


agreed v fast today with some gusty side winds got into work in only 52 mins! (15miles) bet its gonna be slower onroute home


----------



## BSRU (18 Apr 2013)

ianrauk said:


> And the fair-weather cycling commuters all seem to be out today. Usually see 2 or 3 on a normal day, say loads today. You can tell they are fair-weather as they all wear the commuters uniform of hi-viz jacket and helmet, squeaky chains and not very good roadcraft....bless 'em.


 
It's also the new £1000 c2w bike season for many companies, new tax year, saw a guy a new Cannondale Synapse going very slowly and looking very nervous.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Apr 2013)

No commute today, working from home. Will get out around lunchtime for a pootle, just to keep the legs turning.


----------



## arallsopp (18 Apr 2013)

Certainly gusty out there. Got very sideways when passed by a slab sided coach on the Talgarth Road. Straightened out, but gave me a hell of a shock!

Temperatures are ideal for the bathtub though. Short sleeves and 1/4 lengths all week


----------



## Davidsw8 (18 Apr 2013)

What was going on in Central London this morning? The traffic was some of the worst I've seen (including the Olympic period last year). Road closed near Horse Guards; large, long trucks at Lambeth Bridge, Smith Square, Bottom of Duke Street St James and just round the corner totally blocking roads.

Maybe it's fall out from yesterday when people couldn't get around town much so they're doing it today.

Add in the very gusty wind, that was not a pleasant cycle in at all.


----------



## subaqua (18 Apr 2013)

ride home last night was fast. saw a guy nearly get himself left hooked by a bus. i caught him up and asked if he thought the 2 seconds saved and nearly getting squished was worth it. the response of " yeah you're right" summed it up.

not looking forward to ride in this afternoon as wind is going to right into my face.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Apr 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Yeah, but you're up norf... where it's still dark and still have snow on the ground


 

I live in the deep south? It ain't North unless it is North of the Humber, anything else is deep south.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Apr 2013)

subaqua said:


> ride home last night was fast. saw a guy nearly get himself left hooked by a bus. i caught him up and asked if he thought the 2 seconds saved and nearly getting squished was worth it. the response of " yeah you're right" summed it up.
> 
> not looking forward to ride in this afternoon as wind is going to right into my face.


 

A couple of years back I saw a cyclist nearly get squished at a RAB by a left turning lorry. I shouted at him to stop as that's how cyclists die*™*BentMikey. He caught me up at the lights and said to me "Who are you? My mother?"


----------



## simon the viking (18 Apr 2013)

Gloating a bit at the moment as Burton on Trent is gridlocked at peak times due to one of the two road bridges over the Trent being closed.... It must be similar to commuting in London... I'm sailing past miles of stationary motorists with a big grin on my face (worth fighting the wind for)


----------



## BSRU (18 Apr 2013)

Davidsw8 said:


> What was going on in Central London this morning? The traffic was some of the worst I've seen (including the Olympic period last year). Road closed near Horse Guards; large, long trucks at Lambeth Bridge, Smith Square, Bottom of Duke Street St James and just round the corner totally blocking roads.
> 
> Maybe it's fall out from yesterday when people couldn't get around town much so they're doing it today.
> 
> Add in the very gusty wind, that was not a pleasant cycle in at all.


Maybe it's preparation for the London Marathon this weekend.


----------



## Davidsw8 (18 Apr 2013)

BSRU said:


> Maybe it's preparation for the London Marathon this weekend.


 
Not sure. I know the road closure by Horse Guards was because there was a military band practice just up the road (I asked the PC's at the road block). But the trucks were in very different places not near the marathon route - as I say, they might just have all been delayed doing stuff yesterday or maybe just a massive coincidence. Some of the London streets are way too narrow for some of these massive trucks though.

Here's hoping for a more peaceful cycle home.


----------



## gaz (18 Apr 2013)

ianrauk said:


> A little bit chillier this morning 8.5degs and with a strong wind. But it was sunny so though go out with just the SS CC jersey. And it was fine. Battling against the wind soon had me warmed up.
> 
> And the fair-weather cycling commuters all seem to be out today. Usually see 2 or 3 commuters on a normal day, way loads today. You can tell they are fair-weather as they all wear the commuters uniform of hi-viz jacket and helmet, squeaky chains and not very good roadcraft....bless 'em.


hi-viz jackets in this weather is a dead give away. Seriously, no need to wear a jacket at these temps.


----------



## dodd82 (18 Apr 2013)

gaz said:


> hi-viz jackets in this weather is a dead give away. Seriously, no need to wear a jacket at these temps.


 
I'm no cycling professional, but I'm also not a fair weather cyclist.

I find wearing a jacket makes me more comfortable. Don't know why, but also don't know why that would lead to me being judged.


----------



## Davidsw8 (18 Apr 2013)

ianrauk said:


> A little bit chillier this morning 8.5degs and with a strong wind. But it was sunny so though go out with just the SS CC jersey. And it was fine. Battling against the wind soon had me warmed up.
> 
> And the fair-weather cycling commuters all seem to be out today. Usually see 2 or 3 commuters on a normal day, saw loads today. You can tell they are fair-weather as they all wear the commuters uniform of hi-viz jacket and helmet, squeaky chains and not very good roadcraft....bless 'em.


 
Oh dear, I'm still wearing my hi-viz (and always wear a helmet ) and I commuted every day through that hard winter.

Though, the hi-viz is mainly due to me getting knocked off my bike last year and the chap saying I wasn't visible enough, I ain't having someone ever say that to me again.


----------



## gaz (18 Apr 2013)

dodd82 said:


> I'm no cycling professional, but I'm also not a fair weather cyclist.
> 
> I find wearing a jacket makes me more comfortable. Don't know why, but also don't know why that would lead to me being judged.


You wear a jacket above 10 degrees?


----------



## ianrauk (18 Apr 2013)

Davidsw8 said:


> Oh dear, I'm still wearing my hi-viz (and always wear a helmet ) and I commuted every day through that hard winter.
> 
> Though, the hi-viz is mainly due to me getting knocked off my bike last year and the chap saying I wasn't visible enough, I ain't having someone ever say that to me again.


 
But do you have a squeaky chain and not very good roadcraft?


----------



## dodd82 (18 Apr 2013)

gaz said:


> You wear a jacket above 10 degrees?


 
I have been, yes.

I have been commuting since July last year, and haven't really found a comfortable alternative yet. I am a creature of habit though.


----------



## Davidsw8 (18 Apr 2013)

ianrauk said:


> But do you have a squeaky chain and not very good roadcraft?


 
Roadcraft isn't for me to judge  I'd like to think so though.

Oiled me chain the other day, so that's ok.


----------



## Markymark (18 Apr 2013)

FM - thought I nearly saw something horrific this morning.
Girl squeezed up the inside of a stationary HGV (I was waiting behind). She stop just in front of the cab - not sure if she was visible or not to him. Lights changed, she started to pull off but her shoe came off and she dropped to the ground almost immediately in front of his left wheel. HGV didn't move (I guess he must have seen her) but she would have been squished without a doubt if he did move


----------



## wiggydiggy (18 Apr 2013)

Leodis said:


> Wish I had cycled today, buses are depressing places when you see other cyclists.
> 
> _*Must try harder to convince wife its safe to cycle*_


 
Unfortunately the only cyclist I saw today when I was on bus had been knocked off and was being stretchered away (kirkstall road, 0645ish, Cube bike).

After last nights wobble-a-thon in the winds, I didnt fancy the same again.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Apr 2013)

0-markymark-0 said:


> FM - thought I nearly saw something horrific this morning.
> Girl squeezed up the inside of a stationary HGV (I was waiting behind). She stop just in front of the cab - not sure if she was visible or not to him. Lights changed, she started to pull off but her shoe came off and she dropped to the ground almost immediately in front of his left wheel. HGV didn't move (I guess he must have seen her) but she would have been squished without a doubt if he did move


 

wow.. horrid.
Why Why Why do cyclist continue to do this type of thing? It's such a lack of common sense.


----------



## gaz (18 Apr 2013)

ianrauk said:


> wow.. horrid.
> Why Why Why do cyclist continue to do this type of thing? It's such a lack of common sense.


For some strange reason, people think they are safer if they are in front and the driver can see them, no matter how they get there.
Where as obviously, you are safer if the dangerous vehicle is in front of you and you can see it!


----------



## Christopher (18 Apr 2013)

windy this AM! Delayed by having to pick up the wheely bins from outside the house. A few branches down on the cyclepath, not too bad, but had to avoid the local cricket club's sightboard that had been blown half over the hegde bordering the (private) road I was cycling down

The comments re hi-viz reminds me: there's a trial going locally on of a very nasty bloke and there is a large police presence outside the courhouse. There are PSO's, private security, uniform and armed peeps and the only ones not in high-vi are the ones with the guns. Looks odd.


----------



## Archeress (18 Apr 2013)

Tough ride in this morning, due to the wind felt like it was uphill all the way. Lengthened the route home to visit Lidl. Purchased the tool kit and two tops.

Hugs

Archeress x


----------



## jarlrmai (18 Apr 2013)

job interview this morning so rest day for me.


----------



## Markymark (18 Apr 2013)

ianrauk said:


> wow.. horrid.
> Why Why Why do cyclist continue to do this type of thing? It's such a lack of common sense.


 
Here it is - seemed far worse in real life. Middle bit of boringly waiting at the lghts has been cut...


----------



## ianrauk (18 Apr 2013)

0-markymark-0 said:


> Here it is - seemed far worse in real life. Middle bit of boringly waiting at the lghts has been cut...
> 
> ]


 
Looks bad on the video, let alone in real life.
Stupid woman....hopefully she learned a valuable lesson.


----------



## Andrew_P (18 Apr 2013)

One ride I am a Cycling God, the next a Nodder DAMN it wind calm down!!


----------



## GrasB (18 Apr 2013)

0-markymark-0 said:


> Here it is - seemed far worse in real life. Middle bit of boringly waiting at the lghts has been cut...



To the woman: 

To the HGV driver:


----------



## DWiggy (18 Apr 2013)

Is anyone going to attempt a commute home tonight as down in the SE its blowing an all out gail?


----------



## Andrew_P (18 Apr 2013)

DWiggy said:


> Is anyone going to attempt a commute home tonight as down in the SE its blowing an all out gail?


 Well I battled it in this morning, it will be rude of me not to try and benefit this afternoon!!


----------



## BSRU (18 Apr 2013)

DWiggy said:


> Is anyone going to attempt a commute home tonight as down in the SE its blowing an all out gail?


I think other parts of the UK have it far worse, even in the southwest or west.
I will be taking advantage of the wind to confuse some drivers


----------



## ianrauk (18 Apr 2013)

DWiggy said:


> Is anyone going to attempt a commute home tonight as down in the SE its blowing an all out gail?


 

Yup... it's no problem.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Apr 2013)

DWiggy said:


> Is anyone going to attempt a commute home tonight as down in the SE its blowing an all out gail?


 
I will be, can't be as bad as last night, can it?


----------



## DWiggy (18 Apr 2013)

LOCO said:


> Well I battled it in this morning, it will be rude of me not to try and benefit this afternoon!!


 
Same here and sort of same idea but it definitely has picked up from this morning, not so much the wind speed its the gusting wind that bothers me, last time I was out in 40mph + gusts it really didn't feel too safe!


----------



## DWiggy (18 Apr 2013)

...right id better man up lol and enjoy the ride, got to admit the last time I got some extremely wide births from most motorists


----------



## BSRU (18 Apr 2013)

DWiggy said:


> Same here and sort of same idea but it definitely has picked up from this morning, not so much the wind speed its the gusting wind that bothers me, last time I was out in 40mph + gusts it really didn't feel too safe!


Thanks to someone local with a weather station connected to the internet, I know that as I cycled home last night the maximum gust was 41mph and the 1 minute average was almost 26mph. Today the maximum gust was 33mph and 1 minute average of only 18.5mph.
So yesterday is better than today, apparently.


----------



## Andrew_P (18 Apr 2013)

DWiggy said:


> ...right id better man up lol and enjoy the ride, got to admit the last time I got some extremely wide births from most motorists


 I tend to fake them as well when it is this windy to try and get more room..


----------



## Davidsw8 (18 Apr 2013)

0-markymark-0 said:


> Here it is - seemed far worse in real life. Middle bit of boringly waiting at the lghts has been cut...




I guarantee that she'll barely even have registered there was a problem...


----------



## Andrew_P (18 Apr 2013)

Took it easy far too unpredictable, and the last 5 miles in to a storm, left work and it was sunny! Good luck those going N or NE home tonight


----------



## fossyant (18 Apr 2013)

The shame. Took the short route and just dodged the rain.


----------



## kipster (18 Apr 2013)

Windy this morning but got to workin an ok time, this afternoon was great, wind at my back, lights turning green at just the right point, no idiot drivers and a new 'going home' best time, that's the second this week


----------



## ianrauk (18 Apr 2013)

fossyant said:


> The shame. Took the short route and just dodged the rain.


 
The shame indeed... write out a hundred times. I will not cut my commute just because a little bit of rain. 

Though I do think to my self sometimes when commuting home in the peeing rain. Just go home ianrauk, just go home..forget the long route.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Apr 2013)

kipster said:


> Windy this morning but got to workin an ok time, this afternoon was great, wind at my back, lights turning green at just the right point, no idiot drivers and a new 'going home' best time, that's the second this week


 

All the planets are in alignment!.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Apr 2013)

Nice windy ride home, but not as bad as yesterday.


----------



## potsy (18 Apr 2013)

fossyant said:


> The shame. Took the short route and just dodged the rain.


Thought you passed me a bit earlier than usual, that wind was horrendous for me 

Thankfully it calms down tomorrow


----------



## ianrauk (18 Apr 2013)

Indeed. Still a bit blustery but not as bad as yesterday. 
Had a nice bit of SCR tonight which I won by default as he was mounting pavements to jump red lights.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (18 Apr 2013)

Unreal today both going in and coming home. Bloody wind, but I was almost caught out in a shower but knew there was a shelter about 1 mile along.
Its amazing how fast you can go when the threat of getting the bike dirty looms.....


----------



## Risex4 (18 Apr 2013)

All I can say about today was the sun was out!  Which means a pleasant journey with nice scenery to look at.. 

Although +1 on the headwind. The way home wasn't too bad but this morning was redonkulous. One blast of side wind trough a break in the buildings honest to god almost had me over.


----------



## jarlrmai (18 Apr 2013)

Friday is looking like a great day for a ride, sunny and the wind is dropping.


----------



## arallsopp (18 Apr 2013)

Slower than yesterday, but a good ride home. Got a little cat6 action from a penge cc wheelman. I'd be amazed if he wasn't cat 3, tbh. He was absolutely flying. 


...he turned off before I got into the big ring, but I think he probably had me.


----------



## Christopher (19 Apr 2013)

Odd commute in this am: It wasn't windy. It wasn't raining, or snowing, or haling or sleeting. It was warm, sunny, traffic was light and considerate and the council had cleaned the broken glass from the cyclepath.
I was frightened.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (19 Apr 2013)

Warm sunshine made for a lovely commute in this morning


----------



## BSRU (19 Apr 2013)

Easy commuting day for me as I have been informed I am digging up an allotment tomorrow morning, although if the weather is as good as the forecast for this afternoon I maybe taking a slight detour on the way home.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Apr 2013)

First five miles hitting 17mph average (normally just under 15mph), hit 31.5mph on a downhill bit, this is the life. Then I turned into the wind! Not as bad as the last few days, but it is more Northerly now, so feels colder. When out of the wind it was lovely.

Any ways, finished the Strava challenge so I might have a short ride home tonight and a beer or two.


----------



## GrasB (19 Apr 2013)

Not much to note except I stumbled across a poor soul struggling (instantly saw this from his body language) with a tyre (M+) between the A603/M11 roundabouts. The conversation went like this:
Me: Hi there, you seem to be struggling shall I give you a hand?
(note phrasing, if I asked 'do you need help?' the answer would almost always be no)
Them: If you wouldn't mind.
Me: Okay let's have a look
Them: I just can't get the tyre back on.
Me: right then. Anyway....
cue about 90s worth of random discussion about commuting as I quickly but methodically work the tyre onto the rim
...tyres can be a pain, but this isn't too bad. Done.
Him: What?! How?! *looks at the now seated tyre* Thanks!
Me: Take care now


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Apr 2013)

Apart from discovering a flat as I wheeled the bike out, it was a wonderful morning ride.


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Apr 2013)

Lovely 11 mile ride in today. I drove yesterday & changed my shirts over in the office.

Stupidly forgot to bring cufflinks in today but knotted treasury tags are doing a fine job, and look quite snazzy from a distance..


----------



## BSRU (19 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> First five miles hitting 17mph average (normally just under 15mph), hit 31.5mph on a downhill bit, this is the life. Then I turned into the wind! Not as bad as the last few days, but it is more Northerly now, so feels colder. When out of the wind it was lovely.
> 
> Any ways, finished the Strava challenge so I might have a short ride home tonight and a beer or two.


Don't think it is a good idea drinking while riding, I mean how are you going to hold your phone and fag


----------



## Leodis (19 Apr 2013)

Very wet this morning into work, some idiot drivers about. I don't think I saw one cyclist.


----------



## DWiggy (19 Apr 2013)

Ride home yesterday got caught in a monsoon and got soaked to the bone, 5mins after getting home it stopped and was nice n sunny 

Ride in this morning was uneventful but fun


----------



## Frood42 (19 Apr 2013)

Hi All.
Long time reader (113/265 pages so far on this thread ), but first post on the forum.

Recently stopped communting from South Woodford to Holborn, and I now commute South Woodford to Ilford via Buckhurst Hill (and odd days via Loughton), doing 20 to 26 miles a day, 5 days a week. Despite some of the more interesting up hill parts I am still really enjoying my commute to work, and I don't miss the CS2  at all.

First I wanted to say "Morning" to the roadie who cycled past me (Roding Lane - Blue top) like he was on a leisurely sunday ride, sorry I couldn't return the favour, was getting my breath back, I had gotten a bit carried away on the downhill (gps said 27 to 30 mph  - not bad for me) section and then hit the uphill and it was a little harder going .

Lovely commute today despite the wind, and nearly all drivers were very patient and gave me plently of room.

There was one blemish to the morning commute, the first ever person to hoot there horn at me since I started cycling in January! It was an old woman who said I should be sitting on the left of the road, despite the fact I had taken the primary to go past a parked car - avoiding the door zone, and was then going right at the roundabout (where she was going left) about 2 seconds after the parked car (see the Peugeot on the googles map link).

http://goo.gl/maps/fq6bo

Why would I stay left at that roundabout and not take at least primary when I am going right? Makes no sense to me 

/rant


----------



## glasgowcyclist (19 Apr 2013)

Heading downhill around 28mph this morning towards a junction where cars were already turning right across me, the fabric rim of my black wooly bunnet blew down over my eyes. SHIIIIITT!......

GC


----------



## donnydave (19 Apr 2013)

Revelation this week:

My commute yesterday, the bus immediately in front had to swerve to avoid a man pulling a handcart piled 10ft high with bags off rubbish the wrong way up the outside lane of a 3 lane motorway. This almost took out a man on a motorbike (wearing only shorts and t shirt) who had to squirt the throttle to get in front of the bus, he actually knocked his number plate off on the front bumper of the bus. Moments later the bus decided it wanted to turn off and moved across all three lanes with no warning, pushing a lorry onto the hard shoulder.

No-one batted an eyelid, no-one beeped, no shouting, no international hand signals. Just a perfectly normal day in Sao Paulo. The road users who we complain about in the UK should take some lessons off these guys. What an experience, I've certainly gained a bit of perspective and in the taxi back home from Heathrow this morning I laughed at how "good" the "bad" driving was on the M25. I almost cried with laughter thinking of someone from BRAKE spending 5 minutes on Brazil's roads, their heads would explode (and my more-travelled colleagues tell me Brazil is pretty good compared to other places, Indonesia in particular).

Roads in the UK are made out of cotton wool, lightly moistened with babies' tears compared to the rest of the world, enjoy it!


----------



## HLaB (19 Apr 2013)

Lol, I thought about going for a longer ride this morning as it was a bright start but woke up to a flat on the fixie (the new rear wheel despite rim tap probably wasn't 100% smooth), so after the 15mins  it took, I no longer had time for a long ride and during the time I spent fixing it clouded over and as I got to work (4.2 miles later) it started to spit and it subsequently rained all morning maybe that p'ture was my bike looking. If anybody has followed my earlier posts it was nice to have a new rear wheel too and easily made my commute 1.5-2mph faster without added effort.


----------



## subaqua (19 Apr 2013)

gaz said:


> hi-viz jackets in this weather is a dead give away. *Seriously, no need to wear a jacket at these temps*.


 
unless it horizontal rain and a wind that is trying to push you backwards like yesterday afternoons ride in . the ride home in the day is lovely. long sleeve top only


----------



## fossyant (19 Apr 2013)

Steady run into the city centre (longer route I hasten to add). No Strava'ing, but a decent pace. Coming out of town last night, into a headwind, I passed a roadie who was wheel sucking a strong guy on a hybrid - just stuck to his wheel over the mile that I was catching. Yup, you guessed it, took the opportunity to suck my wheel until I turned off. Freeloader !


----------



## potsy (19 Apr 2013)

Much easier out there today, still a bit windy and a few spots of rain about though.
Nothing to report other than a guy passing me in a car with his left hand indicator on, uh oh alarm bells ringing for the left hook, he then surprisingly moves over into the right hand lane and stops at the lights for the right turn.
I stop alongside to let him know he's left the indicators on and quelle surprise, he's on his phone 

Early finish Friday means I avoided fossy today too


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Apr 2013)

I had a very civil, smiley, friendly chat with a man in some sort of AMG Merc coupé this morning. He was (stuck in) traffic and I wasn't. He wanted to know how often I rode to work and how practical it was.


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Apr 2013)

GregCollins said:


> I had a very civil, smiley, friendly chat with a man in some sort of AMG Merc coupé this morning. He was (stuck in) traffic and I wasn't. He wanted to know how often I rode to work and how practical it was.


 He will be buying a Dogma 65.1 or some such tomorrow going by the car he drives!


----------



## GrasB (19 Apr 2013)

gaz said:


> hi-viz jackets in this weather is a dead give away. Seriously, no need to wear a jacket at these temps.


I'm comfortable in my thin, softshell jacket until about 15C (sold as suitable for use in temps up to 15C  ), a bit warmer if it's wet. However, those are not hi-viz but a rather nice white & another colour (red or light-blue depending on my mood)


----------



## jarlrmai (19 Apr 2013)

I dont wear a jacket unless it's raining, even in the winter, i'm okay in a base layer and a jersey if it's dry, once i get going I stay warm enough.


----------



## GrasB (19 Apr 2013)

jarlrmai said:


> I dont wear a jacket unless it's raining, even in the winter, i'm okay in a base layer and a jersey if it's dry, once i get going I stay warm enough.


I bet a power meter will say otherwise. It was a real eye opener finding how much I end up wearing to produce maximum power (& also hit the highest speeds for a given effort level)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Apr 2013)

LOCO said:


> He will be buying a Dogma 65.1 or some such tomorrow going by the car he drives!


Nah. I told him cycling to work was sh1t and utterly impractical on account of all the cars and I only do it everyday during BST as I have a death wish.


----------



## jarlrmai (19 Apr 2013)

GrasB said:


> I bet a power meter will say otherwise. It was a real eye opener finding how much I end up wearing to produce maximum power (& also hit the highest speeds for a given effort level)


 
Hmm you might be right, still looking for a decently priced one on ebay.


----------



## Christopher (19 Apr 2013)

GregCollins said:


> Nah. I told him cycling to work was sh1t and utterly impractical on account of all the cars and I only do it everyday during BST as I have a death wish.


I hope you also told him that cycle-commuting shrinks your family jewels and you end up a bitter and lonely person that shouts at kids in the street!


----------



## dodd82 (19 Apr 2013)

Really don't understand the judgements on wearing a high viz jacket in mild daylight.

I'm comfortable in it, and I don't own a great deal of cycling clothes. Not sure why it requires justification!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Apr 2013)

Absolutely bucketed it down just before I left work, rivers running down the side of the roads, not very nice.


----------



## paul04 (19 Apr 2013)

Very quiet ride into work and going home, its nice now the wind has dropped.


----------



## Twilkes (19 Apr 2013)

If it sounds like you're being heckled by an owl, you're about to be overtaken by a turbo diesel.


----------



## Leodis (19 Apr 2013)

Got skinned by a cute lass on a mtb, I had to let her pass again!!


----------



## jarlrmai (19 Apr 2013)

seems to be an epidemic of cars thinking it's fine to match my speed and drive alongside me with a 2 foot gap in traffic and around roundabouts.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Apr 2013)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Heading downhill around 28mph this morning towards a junction where cars were already turning right across me, the fabric rim of my black wooly bunnet blew down over my eyes. SHIIIIITT!......
> 
> GC



You obviously survived


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (19 Apr 2013)

Managed to dodge the rain going in, iPhone weather and BBC said it was to rain this morning , so I woke up early and cycled in earlier, brilliant tail wind, so missed the rain by 20 minutes.
sat at work wondering about the weather, getting text updates from the wife who works near home.
cycled home, no rain and dry roads, bike is still lovely and clean after a week and so no need to do anything to it tomorrow or Sunday!
I think this clean bike thing is getting out of hand.........


----------



## glasgowcyclist (19 Apr 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> You obviously survived



It was scary to suddenly be blind at that speed. Instead of pulling it from my eyes, in my panic I pulled it right off my head and it ended up on the road 30 metres back up the hill being run over by cars. I rescued it anyway.

GC


----------



## fossyant (19 Apr 2013)

Steady ride back. Traffic a bit heavy on A6 near McVities, and it was the first time I've been behind one of the green double decker busses that was actually running on the battery only in the stop start traffic. Saved being covered in soot.


----------



## mr messy (19 Apr 2013)

Warm, sunny, little wind, best day of year so far... 2 miles in snapped chain...pushed bike 2 miles...carried for 3 miles...got to work...2 blisters on foot 
Had to use mtb to get home...still dry, mild, little wind and barely dusky at 8.45pm
Was like driving a bus with a flat whilst dragging an anchor...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Apr 2013)

Ride home rudely interrupted by a fallen tree which had pulled down power lines. Had to turn around and ride back up the hill the tree was at the bottom of. I'm told 'it's all training' though it remains unclear what, precisely, it is training for.


----------



## GrasB (20 Apr 2013)

jarlrmai said:


> Hmm you might be right, still looking for a decently priced one on ebay.


It's probably the wrong side of the season. I picked my PT wheel sets up late Oct...


----------



## jarlrmai (20 Apr 2013)

yeah was thinking that just the other day.


----------



## DWiggy (22 Apr 2013)

Splendid ride in this morning, not much wind at all and the temperature was comfy.....love riding to work


----------



## Leodis (22 Apr 2013)

Pleasant ride into work, nice to be early to avoid the busy traffic. Took it easy this morning as my first 5 day week commute, was nice and sunny and only a minute behind PB.


----------



## Archeress (22 Apr 2013)

Bit windy riding in. Brief chat with fellow female commuter who was quicker than me on a mountain bike.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (22 Apr 2013)

Dry, light wind and sun was out, so can't complain


----------



## HLaB (22 Apr 2013)

Just a short 2 and half miles for me I was tempted to go further but I wanted to give my legs a break after last nigh's battle with the wind; ironically its still again! Got one left hook but the taxi was reving so loud I knew it was coming and when you are in a zen mood its so easy to ease (no pun intended) on the fixie pedals.
The only other note, its so nice to have a round rear wheel; 14mph into work on the fix without trying as I had weekend legs


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Apr 2013)

Chilly ride in this morning but little wind. Found the ride very easy today and managed mid fifteens for the average speed. All those miles on the ice tyres seems to have paid off


----------



## thefollen (22 Apr 2013)

Nice day- the wind drop makes a massive difference. Took it fairly easy, great to be back in the lycra shorts!


----------



## apb (22 Apr 2013)

Saw a guy with a Go Pro on top of his head get pulled over by the police this morning. it was at the east end of the Meadows along Melville drive, i think the police man jumped out of the bushes shouting "AHH HAA", as i didn't see a police car. I didn't see what he did, but the copper already had his ticket book out so i think the debate was over before it started.


----------



## stephenb (22 Apr 2013)

Never hurry in on Mondays, the weeks are too long as it is. Gentle ride, not cold and no headwind. Nothched up 2,000 miles for the year as well.


----------



## wiggydiggy (22 Apr 2013)

Almost had a peloton at the lights, 5 cyclists woop!*

*Theres actually quite a lot of cyclists along my route if you stand and watch, just not enough to bunch up at lights etc, yet......


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Apr 2013)

It wasn't a commute. It was a 'recovery ride'.


----------



## Davidsw8 (22 Apr 2013)

I was cycling up Albert Embankment this morning behind a lady who was going a little slower than me but as she looked like a bit of a nervous cyclist, I thought it best to hang back rather than overtake and come across her, especially as we weren't that far to the lights.

Anyway, we get to the lights and they turn green - I need to turn left on to Lambeth Bridge here - she's in front of me, cycling like she's turning left also, then she darts her hand out to the left and I think 'bit late to indicate but ok...' then she just stopped ON THE CORNER OF THE BRIDGE and I had to break hard but was able to safely carry on past her without too much trouble.

As I passed her, she apologised and I said 'that was really dangerous', then she replies 'I did indicate'.

So, to confirm what I already knew, I just looked it up and slowing down/stopping is waving your arm up and down not a quick horizontal dart out.

Do you think people just don't know what signals to use? Or maybe she was just inexperienced or dim?

I feel I had pretty good reflexes here but maybe I need to think more about what's best for me and not someone else in the future, if I had overtaken her earlier on, I wouldn't have been caught in a potentially very dangerous situation.


----------



## thefollen (22 Apr 2013)

Davidsw8 said:


> I was cycling up Albert Embankment this morning behind a lady who was going a little slower than me but as she looked like a bit of a nervous cyclist, I thought it best to hang back rather than overtake and come across her, especially as we weren't that far to the lights.
> 
> Anyway, we get to the lights and they turn green - I need to turn left on to Lambeth Bridge here - she's in front of me, cycling like she's turning left also, then she darts her hand out to the left and I think 'bit late to indicate but ok...' then she just stopped ON THE CORNER OF THE BRIDGE and I had to break hard but was able to safely carry on past her without too much trouble.
> 
> ...


 
Have to watch out for the wobblies! Lots of them pop out when the weather's decent. Had a novice-looking cyclist turn across the front of me going right this morn- no incident, just hit the brakes and shook my head). Know the Vauxhall junction well; in the mornings (coming from south heading north to Waterloo) cycle like my life depends on it as traffic flashes across the lanes. Have a decent technique now however which limits the danger, but traversing it certainly gets the adrenaline going!


----------



## fossyant (22 Apr 2013)

Fortunately we don't get too many wobblies round here, and they are easy enough to avoid by the general lack of bikes compared to London.


----------



## Jdratcliffe (22 Apr 2013)

You can tell the fair weather cyclists as they are all wrapped up like its cold or something passed two in coats and jumpers i was in ss jersery + ss base layer short bibs ( admittedly with tights over the top but ditching those for return trip ( i leave at 6 so its still little chilly)) gotta enjoy the "warm" when you can ..


----------



## Davidsw8 (22 Apr 2013)

I dunno but if I was that nervous and wobbly, I'd consider having a few practice runs on quieter roads before heading into heavy commuter traffic. Most people aren't that protective of these vulnerable ones and it's very dangerous out there, especially if you don't know what you're doing.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Apr 2013)

I never use the right hand flap to indicate I'm pulling over. I use the left turn signal (and a loud cry of "STOP-PING!" if in the vicinity of other cyclists) The hand signal is consistent with that used by other road users today rather than some mid-20th century throwback.

Thinking about it I probably use the left hand signal when pulling over more often than I do when turning left, as, on the roads around here, a left hand signal is driverspeak for "please feel free to squeeze past regardless of my, or your, safety"


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Apr 2013)

[QUOTE 2420534, member: 1314"]Told a RLJ-er off today. He went through reds at Tooting Broadway. Wearing hi-viz and a helmet.

"You give a cyclists a bad name" I said as I passed.

"Where's your helmet?" replied the cockwomble.

I gave him the bird.[/quote]
"In my pants" might have been wittier?

EDIT: I miss the cut'n'thrust of London riding. "Morning sheep, morning ponies, morning unidentified bird of prey" just doesn't really cut it banter wise.


----------



## Venod (22 Apr 2013)

I wanted to give the new bike a good test ride today so selected a route with a bit of climbing, the wind was fairly strong & coming from the South West so headed in that direction, the descents helped the brakes bed in nicely and the climbs tested me, I am running a cyclo cross chain set 46/36 with a 12-30 10 speed cassette, I got up all the climbs OK but kept thinking I could use a lower gear, I think is is because I have been using a mountain bike throughout the winter and there was always another if needed, I will just have to get used to it & dig in on the long climbs. Had a nice coffee and a piece of caramel short cake at Cannon Hall Cafe, the woman serving was saying they have had 26 weeks of bad weather, said she new this because of the staffing levels required for the 26 weeks, she was hoping for an upturn in business.

45mile 1935ft of climbing

http://www.bikemap.net/route/207394...g=-1.4693173362732&zoom=11&maptype=ts_terrain


----------



## G3CWI (22 Apr 2013)

GregCollins said:


> EDIT: I miss the cut'n'thrust of London riding. "Morning sheep, morning ponies, morning unidentified bird of prey" just doesn't really cut it banter wise.


 
I pass the time on my commute by counting dead badgers and squashed frogs. Both seem very common at the moment round here.


----------



## kipster (22 Apr 2013)

Legs felt like lead for this mornings commute, I blame the hilly (3680ft) 50 miles on Saturday and not doing a long enough recovery ride on Sunday, so decided to put some in more effort in on the way home, felt really good.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Apr 2013)

Wind has come back tonight, though no way as bad as the last few weeks. Only another 59 miles to hit 1000 for the second month running.


----------



## Andrew_P (22 Apr 2013)

Really lovely two rides, I know I am a wimp but had a jacket and gloves on for both lol with bib shorts. Really happy with my progress year on year for April, and what with a couple of lay offs I am only 35 miles behind last year.


----------



## Tony E (22 Apr 2013)

First ride of the season in shorts and a couple of T shirts. Felt good if a little cold on the ride home.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Apr 2013)

Glorious ride in this morning, sun is out, little wind, lots of bikes around the city but the country lanes still very quiet. May be working late tonight so got in 33 miles this morning so I can do the straight run home tonight if I do.


----------



## BSRU (23 Apr 2013)

Missed yesterday with man flu, depressing looking out the window on such a glorious day but the legs had an extra days rest and even though I'm not 100% it was a good ride in.

What a strange sight I saw this morning, not only my first ever unicyclist but riding a unicycle with a large wheel, 650 or 700 maybe and strangely it had handle bars


----------



## dodd82 (23 Apr 2013)

Tough, tough ride in this morning. Legs tired from Saturday and against a medium headwind for large parts - I really don't know why my legs still get so tired.

I wonder whether I need to sort out a new bike or at least the set up for my current bike.

Funny though, I finish my commute along a canal. Sunglasses on, clear blue sky and very warm because of the hard work - I felt like I was on holiday!


----------



## Beebo (23 Apr 2013)

Great ride in via Greenwich Park, in the early morning sun. The leaves are nearly out on the trees and I saw a lovely pair of gold finches.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Apr 2013)

As wot others have said, a lovely morning. A very nice sunshiney day.
A fair few more commuting cyclists out there now the weather has turned. However... c'mon guys and gals... big winter jackets in this weather?


----------



## DWiggy (23 Apr 2013)

Absolutely loved my ride in this morning added an extra 3-4ish miles for the fun of it, done a lap of Bluewater..had the place to myself, roll on the summer


----------



## BSRU (23 Apr 2013)

ianrauk said:


> As wot others have said, a lovely morning. A very nice sunshiney day.
> A fair few more commuting cyclists out there now the weather has turned. However... c'mon guys and gals... big winter jackets in this weather?


I see lots of cyclist in boil in the bag waterproof jackets.


----------



## dodd82 (23 Apr 2013)

Beebo said:


> Great ride in via Greenwich Park, in the early morning sun. The leaves are nearly out on the trees and I saw a lovely pair of gold finches.


 
It's funny you should say that.

I saw a beautiful pair of tits this morning - must be the sunshine that brings them out.


----------



## dodd82 (23 Apr 2013)

ianrauk said:


> As wot others have said, a lovely morning. A very nice sunshiney day.
> A fair few more commuting cyclists out there now the weather has turned. However... c'mon guys and gals... big winter jackets in this weather?


 
I still feel more comfortable in my high viz jacket. Don't know why!


----------



## Andrew_P (23 Apr 2013)

I have a theory that winter kit, of longs, jacket, boots, hat & buff + helmet put together depersonalise the cyclist. I am sure I going to regret saying this but a defintely different style of driving since the shorts have come out.


----------



## Andrew_P (23 Apr 2013)

Also as it his thread maybe the best place to ask anyone know if Martin235 is ok? not been seen for a while and was a fairly regular vistor to this thread?


----------



## Jdratcliffe (23 Apr 2013)

Was a very pleasant ride in nice sun warm enough for ss thou legs were heavy from yesterdays fight home though head winds ..


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (23 Apr 2013)

Disappointed this morning, I should have got my legs out, it was nice and warm this morning, still I might get them out on the return journey if the suns still out. Hope the drivers have got there shades on, they'll need them when my milk bottle legs comes out!


----------



## Lyrical (23 Apr 2013)

Days like today put a big smile on my face.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Apr 2013)

Last night; on the bit of hard surfaced bridleway that leads to the cyclepath that helps me escape the pile of cr@p that is Haywards Heath, suddenly there is a car up my harris, revving its engine, sounding its horn. I stopped, got off, and stood in front of her, next to the large public bridleway sign. She gave me the RP versions of

Geroffmoiland - I pointed out it is a public bridleway
We have to pay to maintain this road - it isn't a road it's a public bridleway
Bridleways are only for horses - I'm well aware of my rights on a public bridleway
I have child in the car - then why are you driving so aggressively?
You were riding deliberately slowly - not until you started revving your engine aggressively
I'm going to report you to the police - what for, not riding fast enough for your liking?

Grandma with Jocasta in the back running late to take the child back to mummy, I bet.

This morning P15 MRC, a silver beemer 320, whatafeckincliché, wanted a follicle sample of the hair on my right knee this morning whilst tailgating a transit in some sort of bizarre BOGOF overtake in the face of an oncoming HGV. Now this driver has form around me and other cyclists in these parts. The plate sticks in your mind when the car is driven by such an obvious winkledick. Operation Crackdown duly advised.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Apr 2013)

G3CWI said:


> I pass the time on my commute by counting dead badgers and squashed frogs. Both seem very common at the moment round here.


Eviscerated pheasants. The bloated corpses of deer. And a massive increase in fly tipping... (which reminds me)


----------



## ianrauk (23 Apr 2013)

LOCO said:


> Also as it his thread maybe the best place to ask anyone know if Martin235 is ok? not been seen for a while and was a fairly regular vistor to this thread?


 

That big norvern oaf is fine......
He'll be on the FNRttC this week....


----------



## ianrauk (23 Apr 2013)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> Disappointed this morning, I should have got my legs out, it was nice and warm this morning, still I might get them out on the return journey if the suns still out. Hope the drivers have got there shades on, they'll need them *when my milk bottle legs comes out*!


 
Just go for it....I did


----------



## Andrew_P (23 Apr 2013)

Me too, I have Hi-Vis legs at the moment


----------



## thefollen (23 Apr 2013)

Anything above 5 degrees is shorts weather I say, but then again a lot of people say I'm crazy. Naturally warm I guess ;-)

Relaxed ride in, quick(ish) in places- smashed out a 1k swim at the local pool beforehand, cycle felt v nice, sang a bit to myself. Bloke on a hybrid behind me looked just like Harry Potter, was chasing my Trek like it was a golden snitch.


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Apr 2013)

Proper peloton rolling through Sunny Clapham, this morning 
Bib shorts all the way but I confess to a merino base under my ss jersey.


----------



## 400bhp (23 Apr 2013)

My commute involved me dropping the car off and having a bit of a practice TT session. Work really does get in the way


----------



## paulw1969 (23 Apr 2013)

new PB time this morning, slight following wind, but had some angst to get rid of from last nights commute (i'm not going there as its the usual(ish) close passes etc......) so i went for it a little this morning ...... still in long leggings and jacket with overshoes this morning as still chilly at that 6am....wish i had brought my shorts for the trip home though.....will drop the jacket and see how cool the headwind is on the way.


----------



## kipster (23 Apr 2013)

Bloke on a classic (squeaky) hybrid trying to race me this morning, now I was doing my normal pace, caught him, passed him, said morning, pulled away form him, then he's right on my back wheel coming to a pinch point, now either go past or bu**er off. Two minutes later he's 50m behind, I just carried on at my normal pace. I race myself and the clock.

Weather was good, a bit of headwind, legs out, if it stays warm I may lose a layer and just wear the long sleeved jersey home.


----------



## gaz (23 Apr 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Proper peloton rolling through Sunny Clapham, this morning
> Bib shorts all the way but I confess to a merino base under my ss jersey.


I did the same and I think the base layer was too much.


----------



## MickL (23 Apr 2013)

Saw two Herons on my commute to work down the NCR 5, lovely to see such a animal.


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Apr 2013)

gaz said:


> I did the same and I think the base layer was too much.


 
You must work harder than me! I was just right this morning 
Just a SS jersey for this arvo, will be perfect. Might try another recce of what will end up being my new commute again, Today. I think I have something that looks managable and cuts out as much of the nastiness as possible.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Apr 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> You must work harder than me! I was just right this morning
> Just a SS jersey for this arvo, will be perfect. Might try another recce of what will end up being my new commute again, Today. I think I have something that looks managable and cuts out as much of the nastiness as possible.


 

It is very warm out there at the moment so will be a nice warm ride home.
Another here who just had a SS jersey this morning.
My cut off is 10degs. Any lower then that then I wear vest underneath.


----------



## gaz (23 Apr 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> You must work harder than me! I was just right this morning
> Just a SS jersey for this arvo, will be perfect. Might try another recce of what will end up being my new commute again, Today. I think I have something that looks managable and cuts out as much of the nastiness as possible.


Pedal faster!


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Apr 2013)

I apply the 10 degrees rule, regarding shorts. Althought I noticed I was able to withstand as low as around 7 degrees on Sunday morning, early. I find this somewhat surprising, in light of the recent absence of hair.


----------



## martinclive (23 Apr 2013)

Passed the 1000 miles for the year last night - followed by PB commute into work this morning
Target was to best 50 mins for the 15 miles - just beat 47 mins so will have to target 45 mins now!
(thanks to @MisterStan for the pacemaking!)


----------



## apb (23 Apr 2013)

fail this morning. Wanting to start the nursery run via bicycle today. It requires some cooperation by the small guy in my profile picture. He wasn't having any of it.

It was hard enough this morning getting him dressed for nursery, getting him on the bike with his helmet on just seemed like to much of a mountain to climb. 

I'll have another go tomorrow.


----------



## HLaB (23 Apr 2013)

Probably the nicest day of the year and I had to drive in  My car was needed for a site visit for guests after a long meeting (I personally would have cycled) and guess what after the meeting everyone said they been through the site on route (a motorway/A road junction). Small mercies I dont pay for a parking permit so had to drive home and get the bike after the meeting


----------



## BSRU (23 Apr 2013)

Noticed a naughty driver ignoring the "no entry" signs on a bus gate, due to traffic lights I eventually caught up with them.
Whilst sat behind them, I noticed a box on the rear parcel shelf with LED's spelling out two words which were a little difficult to see when the LED's are turned off.
Eventually figured out it said "POLICE STOP".


----------



## Archeress (23 Apr 2013)

Enjoyed the ride home, nice seeing the shadow of your own bike on the road with the quiet buzz of chain through derraillure whilst cruising at a nice unstressful pace.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Glow worm (23 Apr 2013)

Archeress said:


> nice seeing the shadow of your own bike on the road with the quiet buzz of chain through derraillure whilst cruising at a nice unstressful pace.


 
I read that at first as 'whilst cursing at a nice unstressful place' - I must stop imagining everyone else rides the same way as me!


----------



## Andrew_P (23 Apr 2013)

A very close pass from a 40ft Britaniacrest Recycling lorry on the A23 Earlsfield with double whites, I reckon he got past without crossing them  Had a couple of run ins with them before.

Forgetting that (because I can no cam footage! ) it was the best ride of the year thus far, I reckon you would have to go back to early September for similar conditions 8 Months ago!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Apr 2013)

Archeress said:


> Enjoyed the ride home, *nice seeing the shadow of your own bike on the road with the quiet buzz of chain through derraillure whilst cruising at a nice unstressful pace*.


I was tempted to take a photo this morning..... my chain is almost silent


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Apr 2013)

LOCO said:


> A very close pass from a 40ft Britaniacrest Recycling lorry on the A23 Earlsfield with double whites, I reckon he got past without crossing them  Had a couple of run ins with them before.
> 
> Forgetting that (because I can no cam footage! ) it was the best ride of the year thus far, I reckon you would have to go back to early September for similar conditions 8 Months ago!


 

The A23? In Earlsfield?


----------



## DWiggy (23 Apr 2013)

...looking V nice for ride home today  can't wait!


----------



## Andrew_P (23 Apr 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> The A23? In Earlsfield?


Well there about just past the Hospital past the tip ;-)


----------



## fossyant (23 Apr 2013)

4th commuting/business trip of the day coming up shortly !


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Apr 2013)

That's no way to describe Tooting  and I think that's the A24 isn't it


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (23 Apr 2013)

Right I've had a word with myself, the legs are coming out for the journey home, if your in the west midlands it's time to Put your shades on!


----------



## Tim Hall (23 Apr 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> That's no way to describe Tooting  and I think that's the A24 isn't it


Or it could be Earlswood, rather than Earlsfield. About a mile from where I'm pretending to work right now.


----------



## dodd82 (23 Apr 2013)

Not looking forward to my commute home. Very tired legs.

Shame, because it's such a nice day.


----------



## Andrew_P (23 Apr 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> That's no way to describe Tooting  and I think that's the A24 isn't it


lol, Earls*wood*


----------



## dave r (23 Apr 2013)

For the first time this year I rode home in my shirt sleeveswarm evening but a bit breezy, was making me work but not slowing me down much, I've still got tired legs from Sunday's 52 miles, the pain is that it was cold enough for a light jacket and sweatshirt this morning and they had to go on the back of the bike tonight, I could feel the extra weight on the back all the way home.


----------



## kipster (23 Apr 2013)

So warm this afternoon, the long sleeved top was too warm, short sleeves tomorrow. Stopped to pick up the light of another cyclist that pinged off and got crushed by a car. Stopped to let a learner driver complete his three point turn, slowed for traffic at a couple of pinch points and still managed an average of 17mph. This is really starting to be fun after the nasty winter commutes.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Apr 2013)

Just one of those evenings when all the cycling Gods come together. A nice sunny, warm evening, a bit of a tailwind and some SCR makes for a fantastic commute. I flew up Bromley Hill. My quickest commute home this year.

Lovely.....


----------



## GrasB (23 Apr 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> I apply the 10 degrees rule, regarding shorts. Althought I noticed I was able to withstand as low as around 7 degrees on Sunday morning, early. I find this somewhat surprising, in light of the recent absence of hair.


3/4 longs at 10C, shorts as 20c?
If shorts at 10C... what did you knees do to deserve that abuse?


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Apr 2013)

I took it easy for the first few miles and had no issues. Glad of the shorts when the sun came out to play!


----------



## GrasB (23 Apr 2013)

Taking it easy isn't going to help much when air temps are much bellow 20C. There a reason 3/4 longs I got out today are rated from 12-25C...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Apr 2013)

Lovely ride home, shorts and tee shirt - unfortunately left work late so only got in 11 miles


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Apr 2013)

I have 2 pairs of 3/4 and I do like them a lot. If I waited until 20 degrees at the beginning of a ride before wearing shorts, I would either never wear them at all or have to start my rides in the afternoon. CBA with leg warmers either.


----------



## GrasB (23 Apr 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> I have 2 pairs of 3/4 and I do like them a lot. If I waited until 20 degrees at the beginning of a ride before wearing shorts, I would either never wear them at all or have to start my rides in the afternoon. CBA with leg warmers either.


There's a reason I have 2 pair of cycling shorts in the UK & 4 pairs of 3/4 longs lightweight


----------



## subaqua (23 Apr 2013)

GrasB said:


> To the woman:
> 
> To the HGV driver:


 

SIG deliver to us regularly so i might recheck the reg and see if its the same driver and thank him for his observation skills.


----------



## Matthew_T (23 Apr 2013)

First time since September that I have commuted home in under an hour! Saw plenty of other cyclists too. One had a chat with me about my camera.

Had a bit of an incident this morning with a belligerent old couple who swerved right to block me from passing. I stopped and then they reversed up to me. Male driver kept saying "There's a cycle lane there", I tried to explain that I was on the road. He finally concluded with "That is a cycle lane, this is the road, so feck off". To which I replied with a round of applause and a sarcastic "Yes! You get it now!".

I dont know why I stopped, you just cant teach some people.


----------



## Lyrical (23 Apr 2013)

GrasB said:


> 3/4 longs at 10C, shorts as 20c?
> If shorts at 10C... what did you knees do to deserve that abuse?


 

You gotta help me out with this one, explain? 

Other than that, lush ride home. Them tan lines already forming.


----------



## subaqua (24 Apr 2013)

lovely ride in couldn't work out what the ping ping ping on a regular basis was- i did when i got to work tho- broken spoke . i will hopefuly be OK for the ride home and have to use my road bike tomorrow while i take tyre off etc to get spoke to buy correct size one.


----------



## DWiggy (24 Apr 2013)

Ride home yesterday was awesome , although I did swallow numerous insects, also got a KOM i've been after ooooosh  !
Ride in today was also superb, 1/3bibs and jersey was warm enough (Cold to start but after 10mins was well up to temperature) also taken the mudguard of the bike...looks soooo much better without it!


----------



## Vikeonabike (24 Apr 2013)

6am commute home in the sun in Shorts and jersey.. I love Cycling!


----------



## dodd82 (24 Apr 2013)

Terrible evening yesterday. 5 mins in and I hear rubbing... stop to take a look and there's a bulge in my tyre that is rubbing against the brake.

Then I find my pump is broken, so I plan to ride it back to work to use the pump there, along with the tyre levers that I do have with me. Then the rubbing intensifies and the inner tube explodes. My own fault.

Walk back to work. Spend an hour replacing the tyre over and over but cannot get rid of the bulge. Give up and get train home, arriving about 2 and a half hours later than usual.

Still none the wiser about what is wrong.

Fed up.


----------



## Sittingduck (24 Apr 2013)

dodd82 said:


> Terrible evening yesterday. 5 mins in and I hear rubbing... stop to take a look and there's a bulge in my tyre that is rubbing against the brake.
> 
> Then I find my pump is broken, so I plan to ride it back to work to use the pump there, along with the tyre levers that I do have with me. Then the rubbing intensifies and the inner tube explodes. My own fault.
> 
> ...


 
When you say 'replacing the tyre', do you mean you have swapped it for another tyre or just put in a new innertube?


----------



## dodd82 (24 Apr 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> When you say 'replacing the tyre', do you mean you have swapped it for another tyre or just put in a new innertube?


 
Sorry, I meant refitting rather than replacing.

Presumably there maybe a problem with the tyre, but it was fine before last week when I had my first puncture, so don't see what has changed.

Perhaps the inner tubes are wrong, but I don't see how.


----------



## Sittingduck (24 Apr 2013)

strange... is the bulge by the valve?

and have you checked the tube isn't caught between the bead and rim before re-inflating?


----------



## dodd82 (24 Apr 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> strange... is the bulge by the valve?
> 
> and have you checked the tube isn't caught between the bead and rim before re-inflating?


 
It is, yeh.

I'm going to take it up the bike shop later, but hate it when I can't sort out the problem myself.


----------



## kipster (24 Apr 2013)

After weeks of relatively incident free commuting, it felt like all the rubbish drivers were out today.

Two cars overtaking me into oncoming traffic meaning they needed to cut across me after misjudging my speed. Caught up with them at traffic lights and ask one of them it that 0 second advantage was worth putting me, the on coming driver, her and her baby in the back of the car at risk, she just shrugged, I wished her a safe onward journey.

Then nearly wiped out at a crossroads at the traffic lights, then a near head on with a transit not observing a give way at a pinch point, and lastly another cyclist telling me off for having the front light flashing 'you don't need lights on, it's daylight', now I am of the opinion that if I want my lights on, I will have my lights on, not that they did me any good this morning, so maybe he's right.


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2013)

Well my hipster fixie boy (riding Single speed). If you are going to try and chase me on your create bike () then jump onto the pavement as I'm cruising upto lights, where you then jump the junction and carry on, make damn sure you can make your speed stick.  You died completely getting over the Longley Lane motorway bridge. Despite me setting off a huge 30 seconds later (why you jumped the lights is beyond me - you were a grown man) I passed you at about twice the speed you were doing. Bye bye.

Don't mess with proper cyclists


----------



## BSRU (24 Apr 2013)

A misty ride in this morning and only 7 degrees, so long sleeve worn.

Saw the unicyclist again going my way this time, the wheel is actually alot bigger than I thought.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Apr 2013)

This mornings commute saw me break 1,000 miles for the second month running. Saw a gigantic bird of prey hovering about 8 foot over a field, watched it for a few minutes until I realised it was a bird scarer attached to a pole! Apart from that complete numpty moment a lovely, sunny, calm quiet ride into work.

A few more riders out in the sticks this morning, still not warm enough at 6:30 to ditch the jacket.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Apr 2013)

Gorgeous sunny morning....nice quick ride in too. but hampered by a crap load of snarled up traffic in Lewisham.. Saw my old cycling pardner and matey of these here parts, Mr Arallsopp, in his Velomobile on the A21, so had a nice chat whilst in traffic. 

Ginger Bloke on a Boardman, he sure don't like me. I think it's because 1: He jumps reds to get in front of me and 2: He knows I am a faster, better cyclist then him. A classic case of all the gear and no idea. Doesn't stop him trying though.


----------



## Sittingduck (24 Apr 2013)

dodd82 said:


> It is, yeh.
> 
> I'm going to take it up the bike shop later, but hate it when I can't sort out the problem myself.


 
Make sure when you are seating the tyre around by the valve that you push the valve up into the tyre and then seat the bead of the tyre and pull the valve back into position. It could be that the tyre isn't connecting with the rim properly... you may have already done this but worth asking.


----------



## Jdratcliffe (24 Apr 2013)

SS Jersey ( with a summery base layer on) and bib shorts this am (6) was little chilly to start with but was greatfulwhen it warmed up !!


----------



## Sittingduck (24 Apr 2013)

Took my Battersea Park>Embankment (with slight tail-breeze) route this morning


----------



## Jdratcliffe (24 Apr 2013)

martinclive said:


> Passed the 1000 miles for the year last night - followed by PB commute into work this morning
> Target was to best 50 mins for the 15 miles - just beat 47 mins so will have to target 45 mins now!
> (thanks to @MisterStan for the pacemaking!)


 WOW thats good going i just manage 52mins for my 15mile commute can i ask your route? as i find mine hampered by traffic and lights and im curious if its true or just my excuse for being slow - http://app.strava.com/activities/50209846


----------



## thefollen (24 Apr 2013)

Out for beers tonight, so no cycle commute today. Shame- beautiful day for it, guess I'll just have to drown the sorrows ;-)

Spotted a bloke with the same bike as me at the Stockwell lights yesterday. Git RLJ'd them. Really annoying as you know the rules: spot someone with the same bike, race to ascertain the true master of it. The interval between his RLJ and green unfortunately had garnered him an uncatchable lead (or he'd turned off somewhere). Was revelling the prospect of giving him a good scalp with ting of the bell and 'nice bike mate'.

Took it easier last night anyway, enjoyed the ride. Arrived home a minute quicker than when I've been putting the foot down...


----------



## dodd82 (24 Apr 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Make sure when you are seating the tyre around by the valve that you push the valve up into the tyre and then seat the bead of the tyre and pull the valve back into position. It could be that the tyre isn't connecting with the rim properly... you may have already done this but worth asking.


 
Okay, thanks - I had the valve fully extended through the hole when putting the tyre back in place - I don't really understand why that would cause a problem though?


----------



## ianrauk (24 Apr 2013)

dodd82 said:


> Okay, thanks - I had the valve fully extended through the hole when putting the tyre back in place - I don't really understand why that would cause a problem though?


 

Because the valve rim where it's attached to the inner tube is usually a little bit wider then the bead. So you need to push the valve in, sit the tyre then push down on the tyre to push the valve back.


----------



## Andrew_P (24 Apr 2013)

Take it all back my legs are not protecting me from numpties, two lanes going up Redhill pulling away from the lights me holding a primary out of the saddle them trying to squeeze through tooting me, they get by after being let out by the car in lane two I get a very pleasant two finger salute from the old dear in the passenger seat, nice. 

I did catch them up at the lights a mile or so later but decided not to have a go, just the glare and single eyebrow raised as I passed them.

At another pinch point I gave it full beans to keep up with traffic pulling away, treating it as a bit of intervals but got a bit carried away and struggled a bit up the next hill as I was exposed to the SW in open ground (plus had a bit to drink last night) anyway all these excuses are 'cause I got myself scalped by a Fix/Singlespeed Boardman with huge rucksack. I stepped on the gas and got in his draft was quite glad of someone doing the work for me for the next mile or so, no ego dent for me this morning. Think he could feel the weight of towing me along in to the headwind


----------



## dodd82 (24 Apr 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Because the valve rim where it's attached to the inner tube is usually a little bit wider then the bead. So you need to push the valve in, sit the tyre then push down on the tyre to push the valve back.


 
Okay, thanks - I sort of understand although not really! Will give it a go.


----------



## helston90 (24 Apr 2013)

Had a great ride in and was well on track for a good time until I met a tractor who was stuck behind a digger on rural roads, finally snuck around the tractor at a give way whilst he was waiting and the digger I nailed once the road opened up a bit- I then had to continue this effort up the impending hill to stop him taking me back- he didn't! 12.3 miles in 36mins. 
Also wore one of my new jerseys from Lidls as today was first time in short sleeves and my wife bless her said I looked like i was about to race in the TdF, it did look smart!


----------



## HLaB (24 Apr 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Gorgeous sunny morning....nice quick ride in too. but hampered by a crap load of snarled up traffic


That about sums my ride up  Although in search of that tailwind I headed out west out of town and then south and up Morbourne Hill on the fix and after that (circa 10miles) I was only 15.8mph but up to that point there was no traffic. After that I got the tail wind and another mile without traffic. I then hit the traffic but although congested at random points I managed to get the speed upto 16.2mph after 17 miles. It was only in the last mile and a half I encountered the heavier congestion which forced me to dimount in places and use pedestrian crossing but in the short mile and a half the average fell to 15.8mph.


----------



## Andrew_P (24 Apr 2013)

Jdratcliffe said:


> WOW thats good going i just manage 52mins for my 15mile commute can i ask your route? as i find mine hampered by traffic and lights and im curious if its true or just my excuse for being slow - http://app.strava.com/activities/50209846


http://app.strava.com/activities/50209846[/quote 

Thats a little errie, exactly the same miles as me on a similariarish route and almost identical climbing! only I am going the opposite direction luckily for me! Don't envy the A23 Northbound in the mornings bad enough in the School run afternoons! Lots of places on the Northbound where traffic would slow me down even blasting down the Coulsdon bypass if there is traffic backing up I always ease off becuse so many break in to the bus lane without looking!

I have my Garmin set to autostop, just so I get a good comparasion of my performance rather than the traffic lights!!

Here is my record run http://app.strava.com/activities/49250835 from last week. To put that <mega> tailwind assisted record in to perspective, I only have ten commutes out 880 over two years above 19mph lol but it still counts. My Target is get at least one under 45minutes and to hit 20mph average. Even with autostop I reckon I will still need a good run of lights.

More importantly for me is that my record time in April 2011 was 1 Hour 12 minutes this was when I decided to try and commute every day all year.


----------



## Jdratcliffe (24 Apr 2013)

LOCO said:


> Thats a little errie, exactly the same miles as me on a similariarish route and almost identical climbing! only I am going the opposite direction luckily for me! Don't envy the A23 Northbound in the mornings bad enough in the School run afternoons! Lots of places on the Northbound where traffic would slow me down even blasting down the Coulsdon bypass if there is traffic backing up I always ease off becuse so many break in to the bus lane without looking!
> 
> I have my Garmin set to autostop, just so I get a good comparasion of my performance rather than the traffic lights!!
> 
> ...


 
Nice I'm lucky that in the mornings i set off at 6:15-20ish as have to be at work for 8 ( get in early to deal with muppets so i leave dead on 4) so commute is traffic freeish but coming home average time is 1:05 as traffic is school runmadness


----------



## GatleyJim (24 Apr 2013)

Well not much happened on my ride in this morning but it was the first commute into my new job. I got the train in for the first month but decided to take the plunge this morning. I really enjoyed it. Heald Green to Manchester down the Kingsway. I avoided Wilmslow Road after reading a thread on here.

Looking forward to a good ride home too.


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2013)

GatleyJim said:


> Well not much happened on my ride in this morning but it was the first commute into my new job. I got the train in for the first month but decided to take the plunge this morning. I really enjoyed it. Heald Green to Manchester down the Kingsway. I avoided Wilmslow Road after reading a thread on here.
> 
> Looking forward to a good ride home too.


 
I use Kingsway most of the time. If you fancy a quieter route, Parrs Wood Road is OK. Downside is the side junctions and school traffic.`


----------



## ceepeebee (24 Apr 2013)

Leigham court road in streatham is a bloody death trap descending right now. The potholes are ridiculous.

See also the little road that goes onto the back of balham common, I'm sure I saw a caver at the bottom of one of those.


----------



## Matthew_T (24 Apr 2013)

Looks like I am going to be doing more commuting. I have finally got a job!


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2013)

Spill the beans. Abakan


----------



## Matthew_T (24 Apr 2013)

fossyant said:


> Spill the beans. Abakan


No they dont sell beans. Yes, its Abakhan.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Apr 2013)

Glorious ride home tonight, went like the clappers for me, by far the fastest I have averaged on the hybrid. Scalped a couple of roadies and didn't give one a chance to catch me when he turned onto the road behind me. This week I have seen my averages go from low to mid 14s a few weeks ago to high 15s low 16s. Tonights average was 16.7mph over 20 miles. Not bad for a fat bar steward.


----------



## kipster (24 Apr 2013)

Warm, still and fast describe the commute home. Took the hilly slightly longer route along country lanes, smashed the previous best on this route.


----------



## BSRU (24 Apr 2013)

Seemed to be a few roadies out on my home, very unusual.
Thought about collecting some FCN points but thought better of it

Strangely saw a bicycle with what looked like a rear registration plate .


----------



## Kookas (24 Apr 2013)

Dealing with Stratford Road today was so much easier once I found another cyclist in the same mess. Unfortunately, that road is the best of three pretty bad options.

It's not even the drivers that are the main issue, it's the large numbers of buses and lorries that I can't get past safely.


----------



## jarlrmai (24 Apr 2013)

feeling pretty slow this week, I blame the ever shifting wind.


----------



## HLaB (24 Apr 2013)

Nice commute tonight, the only thing of note (for commuters into Peterborough) I had to wait in a convoy along the Marlholm Rd. But I was in no rush & most of my rural suiting my mood 

After the uneventful pm commute, I popped out to the shops and on the way back a rbt left/straight I took the primary (I wasnt wanting to be left hooked by cars heading to the Parkway (akin to a M'way)) the following van was going to go for a dodgy overtake until he saw I was slowing for a red light and there was less than a bike length in front and skidded to a stop. On the long flyover straight I pulled to the secondary to let him through and the passenger started mouthing something out of his open window but tbh I'm not sure if it was a criticism or a compliment


----------



## 400bhp (24 Apr 2013)

Extended the commute home to meet a mate which meant taking one of the main road routes out of Manc.

Christ, drivers are sheep. Overtaking within 100 yards to back of a non moving queue. Bloody clueless

Bonked on the way back home too-no food since lunch and no drinks bottle


----------



## BSRU (24 Apr 2013)

Is this the ultimate fixie, no chain required but legs of steel needed.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7_ZHgjkwNQ


----------



## Kookas (24 Apr 2013)

Oh yeah, also warm fuzzy feelings every time I'm filtering and cars move over for me. That stuff makes my day. I've noticed more of it recently; perhaps drivers as a whole are more aware with all the fairweathers coming out.

It's good to know that mirrors aren't just part of the decor, after all.


----------



## ceepeebee (24 Apr 2013)

jarlrmai said:


> feeling pretty slow this week, I blame the ever shifting wind.


May I recommend Deflatine?

And don't I know you from another place?.... A place where everyone loves everything? (Unless that user name is more common than I think...)


----------



## BSRU (25 Apr 2013)

+12 this morning and little wind so first morning commute of the year in a short sleeve jersey.

Some SCR in just the right place for me, on a 1km drag where I normally take it too easy.
Not today due to a cycle path racer catching me up on a cycle path, right behind me as I joined the road so gave it some wellie for a change, long way behind me by the time I reached the top of the drag.


----------



## apb (25 Apr 2013)

Slippery up here today. 1 sec away from HLab's time on the Dundas street segment this morning.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Apr 2013)

Looked like we had had a drop of rain overnight but the roads were quite dry. Left my only cycling jacket at work last night, sod it, slung a waterproof shell that I use for walking in the ruck sack and put on a short sleeved jersey and shorts, was surprisingly warm and another ride with the average speed over 16mph.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Apr 2013)

Misty. Cos we are near the coast. Not.

Lovely ride, got my moving avg up to 21.6 kph which is not too shabby for old, fat, and too heavy even when not fat me. Even enjoyed being shouted at by a driver stuck in a traffic queue "Oi, don't ride on the pavement". That pavement would, of course, be the shared use cycle lane which, amazingly, actually goes where I want it to go, let's me ride flat out, is more direct than the road, and which cuts out one big roundabout and the melded pair of mini-roundabouts that mess with people's already messy heads on the last 1km to work...

Nobber.


----------



## jarlrmai (25 Apr 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> May I recommend Deflatine?
> 
> And don't I know you from another place?.... A place where everyone loves everything? (Unless that user name is more common than I think...)


 
Wow small world, yes that is indeed me.


----------



## nameinuse (25 Apr 2013)

Lovely weather, nice and warm in the sunshine. Shame the Met said it was going to be 11degs and foggy, so I've got my heavy long-sleeve jersey with me! Going to be a hot ride home if this carries on.

Also, filtering alongside stopped traffic at a red light, and stopping just short of the ASL because it has a car in it, is "cutting up" the motorist who I filtered alongside, which then deserves being driven at on the Vogue Gyratory once the lights turned green. Who knew?


----------



## HLaB (25 Apr 2013)

apb said:


> Slippery up here today. 1 sec away from HLab's time on the Dundas street segment this morning.


Keep going, you'll beat it easily if you get a run of lights; its a 2009 time only a few years after I got into more serious cycling.


----------



## HLaB (25 Apr 2013)

Good commute this morning, headed out of the city (NW) and looped in (from the N) via the bus road to do a site survey (onsite at 8.15am) so I missed most of the peak traffic and those I did encounter were quite patient. The survey then lasted the peak so my onwards journey was similarly rush hour traffic free


----------



## subaqua (25 Apr 2013)

really good ride in. on the road bike as tourer has a bust spoke on the rear. no comments about my fat ass either thank you very much.

usually do it in 30 minutes but today without working any harder did it in 22 minutes . forgot how light and responsive the roadie is


----------



## MickL (25 Apr 2013)

I saw this Heron fishing this morning while cycling to work. Nice to watch.


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Apr 2013)

Nice ride home last night, but I made a "call me" sign at a van driver at some lights. He had been blathering away on his mobile phone whilst driving along and at the lights. He went absolutely fruitloop (though without getting out of his van) flipping the Vs and going red in the face. I was turning right and he went straight on. All in all extremely funny at the time.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Apr 2013)

Left work late and then had to stop in the park to take a telephone call, so decided to cut the ride short and attack a few segments, took one from 16th to 4th, one from 9th to 2nd and a KOM.


----------



## paul04 (25 Apr 2013)

Interesting ride in to work yesterday, I use my mtb on my commute to work, but both tyres flat in the morning and did not have enough time to fix both
So had to get the road bike out, and as I have to ride in my work clothes(including steel toe capped boots) riding the road bike with boots and spd sl pedals is not ideal, but just took my time and got there in about the same time.


----------



## Andrew_P (25 Apr 2013)

Thats twice in 14 days the Esso Garage that has a Costa where I get my post ride Coffee have bloody poisioned me I think is was a Sausage roll that'll teach me. Makes for an uncomfortable 50 mins ride home, it was okayish except for when I stopped at lights.


----------



## kipster (25 Apr 2013)

White range rover got up close but not quite personal on the ride home, everyone one was great, especially the brand new Bentley that gave me huge amounts of room! The wind has picked up a bit down here in Hampshire, so didn't get home quite as quick as yesterday.


----------



## Lyrical (25 Apr 2013)

Saw a cycle cammer nearly get himself skittled by an addison lee. I doubt that clip will be making it to youtube 

Also <33 Sunshine


----------



## ceepeebee (25 Apr 2013)

jarlrmai said:


> Wow small world, yes that is indeed me.


Ha ha, didn't we have a lunch and a v long post lunch drink in Liverpool with Matt f once too?

Sorry everyone, carry on. I did my new commute today, gipsy hill to gatwick. Just too far in the time I have to do it in to cycle it, shame.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Apr 2013)

Wasted 30 mins in the office trying to get a route for a new long way home from bikehike to my Etrex 20.

Failed. Put myself in bad mood. Forgot about coming home long way and just came home.

Not as hot as advertised. There are too many cars on the road, and why can't people overtake leaving a 30cm gap and with at least their offside wheels over the white lines when there isn't something coming the other way? Have all their arm muscles atrophied?


----------



## BSRU (25 Apr 2013)

Almost taken out by a red light jumping car driver, saw them coming and not slowing down so put the brakes on to prevent something nasty .
Their traffic light had been red for at least four seconds before they even made it to the stop line .


----------



## Tim Hall (25 Apr 2013)

LOCO said:


> Thats twice in 14 days the Esso Garage that has a Costa where I get my post ride Coffee have bloody poisioned me I think is was a Sausage roll that'll teach me. Makes for an uncomfortable 50 mins ride home, it was okayish except for when I stopped at lights.


We must be in with a chance of spotting each other. Is your morning northbound or southbound? I head north from Three Bridges to Redhill, going up the B2036 then the A23 for arrival at work at 0900.


----------



## Andrew_P (25 Apr 2013)

Tim Hall said:


> We must be in with a chance of spotting each other. Is your morning northbound or southbound? I head north from Three Bridges to Redhill, going up the B2036 then the A23 for arrival at work at 0900.


I go South from Purley in the morning rather boringly of me I go all the way along the A23 and turn left for Smallfield\Burstow before Horley I get to work at 8ish, and normally head home around 3.30pm


----------



## HLaB (25 Apr 2013)

Just a short uneventful pm commute for me.


----------



## Kookas (25 Apr 2013)

I learnt a new use for clipless on the way home today when the left crank-arm rattled its way off the bike and left me pedalling one-legged to Halfords (who were actually excellent, and sorted it out for free despite it not being a Halfords bike).


----------



## subaqua (26 Apr 2013)

a very wet commute in this morning . and the bike with the mudguards on has the broken spoke as i just CBA to fix it last night so I got very wet . still did it in 22 minutes though. the winter of hard work on the heavy bike has worked well on my legs


----------



## DWiggy (26 Apr 2013)

What a difference a day makes .......very wet ride in, miss my old steely with the full mudguards, my new bike can only fit the seat post type rear mudguard so although my back is fine my feet are sopping!...still never mind!


----------



## dodd82 (26 Apr 2013)

Well, that was horrible.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (26 Apr 2013)

Dry, sunny, curtious drivers, what have I done to deserve this......


----------



## fossyant (26 Apr 2013)

Just a damp but breezy ride for me. Took it easy as not had a good night's sleep. Got absolutely scalped by another roadie going over the motorway on Manchester Road - barsteward !


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Apr 2013)

Hmmm I think riding in shorts and summer shoes and lightweight jacket minus my mudguards was a big mistake, I was soaking and freezing. Quite fast though with a northerly behind me and a desire to get there as quick as poss!


----------



## HLaB (26 Apr 2013)

My commute was dry but had been very wet overnight and took the temperature right out of the air, shorts and tee shirt the day before yersterday (had to do a survey yesterday) and today was light overtowsers (keeping my works trowsers clean), Aldi winter gloves, long slieve shirt (forego the tie  ), my winter softshell commuting jacket and a gilet over it; and I never sweated once but then again it was a short flat recovery commute 4.3miles, round the mere.


----------



## Beebo (26 Apr 2013)

all the fair weather cyclists stayed away this morning.
Creek Road in Greenwich was closed due to a bad accident just outside Cycles UK, someone was lying in the road being attended to by a number of paramedics. Couldnt tell what had happened, but I think it was a pedestrian not a cyclist.


----------



## Arjimlad (26 Apr 2013)

A feeling of euphoric smugness engulfed me this morning, as I was passing very long queues of traffic in the opposite direction.

They were mostly cars with driver only in them. I felt heartily sorry for most of them although many will live within easy cycling distance and most employers round here will be cycle-friendly.

Almost made me feel guilty for experiencing the joy of riding to work.


----------



## Nocode (26 Apr 2013)

Typical, haven't cycled to work recently and looks like I picked a nice cold, wet and windy day to get back on the bike. Absolutely soaked when I got into work earlier.

Had a brief chat with another cyclist (white boardman, kask helmet, mavic cosmic aero wheels) at the lights in Lewisham High Street. Not sure if he's a CC'er or not.


----------



## Davidsw8 (26 Apr 2013)

Can sum this morning up very simply

Wet
Windy
Tailgating Lorry
Idiot Pedestrians
RLJ'ing cyclists


----------



## ianrauk (26 Apr 2013)

Beebo said:


> all the fair weather cyclists stayed away this morning.
> Creek Road in Greenwich was closed due to a bad accident just outside Cycles UK, someone was lying in the road being attended to by a number of paramedics. Couldnt tell what had happened, but I think it was a pedestrian not a cyclist.


 

Missed that as not at work today.
Same place then as when the poor unfortunate girl got knocked over and killed couple years back.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Apr 2013)

I had a lovely dry ride in this morning, jacket was back on as it was a bit nippy


----------



## Jdratcliffe (26 Apr 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Ha ha, didn't we have a lunch and a v long post lunch drink in Liverpool with Matt f once too?
> 
> Sorry everyone, carry on. I did my new commute today, gipsy hill to gatwick. Just too far in the time I have to do it in to cycle it, shame.


how long did it take you? i used to do redhill to london bridge and at the moment i do redhill to gipsy hill


----------



## Jdratcliffe (26 Apr 2013)

LOCO said:


> Hmmm I think riding in shorts and summer shoes and lightweight jacket minus my mudguards was a big mistake, I was soaking and freezing. Quite fast though with a northerly behind me and a desire to get there as quick as poss!


Miss judged it as well today was freezing in the head wind i had


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Apr 2013)

Jdratcliffe said:


> Miss judged it as well today was freezing in the head wind i had


 must admit I was quite glad for the unusual northerly this morning. Took me quite a while to warm the feet up once I go to work!


----------



## potsy (26 Apr 2013)

fossyant said:


> Got absolutely scalped by another roadie going over the motorway on Manchester Road - barsteward !


 

My commute home this morning was interrupted by a broken spoke on the rear wheel, first one ever in 4 years of cycling, had to undo the qr on the brakes to carry on home at a gentle pace.
Have taken the wheel off and will be popping it into the lbs later, my fettling skills are not quite up to that job


----------



## Leodis (26 Apr 2013)

Pretty much Friday legs are on, was nippy this morning with a slight headwind. Might pootle home and pick up a beer or two from the shop.


----------



## jarlrmai (26 Apr 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Ha ha, didn't we have a lunch and a v long post lunch drink in Liverpool with Matt f once too?
> 
> Sorry everyone, carry on. I did my new commute today, gipsy hill to gatwick. Just too far in the time I have to do it in to cycle it, shame.


 
Indeed, that was a great day I remember it very well.


----------



## kipster (26 Apr 2013)

Temperature drops a few degrees and the only other cyclist I saw today was Mrs kipster, perhaps the few i normally see had the day off. Nice rides in and out of work, new best time on the longer route home, fish and chips for tea.


----------



## paul04 (26 Apr 2013)

I just beat the rain this morning, just got to work and the heavens opened, In work I had to modify the front plastic chain guard, as it broke a few weeks back when I fell off the bike, and it was catching on the front derailleur.
The ride home was ok, nice and sunny, but the headwind did not help.


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Apr 2013)

Had a bus* really* close pass me at speed caught up with him, by his calm ignoring me reaction defintely deliberate, he then took a second swipe at me crossing in to the cycle lane. It is the first time I would have liked to have had a camera in 2 years of commuting never thought I would have uttered those words. Wasn't calm enough to get the reg number either not that it would have been any good.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Apr 2013)

Caught a roadie up again tonight, think I surprised him how quick I caught him. Rode with him for a mile or so and had a good natter before our routes took us different ways. Another dry and sunny commute, stopped and took the jacket off after the first few miles


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (26 Apr 2013)

Nice ride both ways today - nothing could take the smile off my face anyway, biggest commuting week of the year so far at 244.58 miles  I'd beat my previous PB of 206 miles by the time i'd got into work this morning so each mile home was just setting the bar for coming weeks.


----------



## subaqua (26 Apr 2013)

another blisteringly fast commute home 25 minutes without trying hard. 35.4 max speed  am liking this commuting by road bike in the dry.


----------



## jarlrmai (26 Apr 2013)

The wind here is not letting up, I am exhausted.

It follows the same pattern each day, a medium head wind on the way in then it moves to become a strong crosswind on the way home especially when I get on the exposed higher up part of my commute I'm pretty much leaning over into it to stay upright.


----------



## HLaB (26 Apr 2013)

Another uneventful ride home for me tonight. A walk to the pub with colleagues, two slow pints and a dash back to the flat before it got dark (I forgot my front light )


----------



## Nigeyy (27 Apr 2013)

Pretty brisk weather made for an enjoyable ride home. Saw a rather large coyote in the woods ambling along the path, eventually it turned off. Went by where beavers have felled about 15-20 good size trees and they've made a dam.


----------



## potsy (27 Apr 2013)

Saw a bit of 'raod rage' on the way in, guy had got out of his car to have a word with the driver behind, don't know what it was about as it must have happened before I turned the corner.

Left work at 1.30am to see my colleagues scraping the windscreens 
Thought it was summer?


----------



## Nortones2 (27 Apr 2013)

Nigeyy said:


> Pretty brisk weather made for an enjoyable ride home. Saw a rather large coyote in the woods ambling along the path, eventually it turned off. Went by where beavers have felled about 15-20 good size trees and they've made a dam.


Coyotes? Massachusetts? Really? Bill Bryson never said there were coyotes in the woods


----------



## paul04 (27 Apr 2013)

Very quiet on the roads this morning, only seen a few cars, was a bit cold, but soon warmed up.


----------



## Nigeyy (27 Apr 2013)

Loads around here -a bit like urban foxes. A couple of months ago a neighbour's cat was taken by a coyote -they'll attack and eat any other smaller animal. Now and again, you'll hear on the news of small dogs being attacked whilst walking with their owners. I'm still trying to see a beaver though -see loads of signs for them but never actually see them.

Not in any order, but I've seen in New England:

coyotes
skunks (we had a baby one in the back garden, it was really cute believe it or not -just didn't get close to it!)
possums
chimpmunks
squirrels
deer
moose (ok, while up in Maine, but still New England)
black bear
raccoon




Nortones2 said:


> Coyotes? Massachusetts? Really? Bill Bryson never said there were coyotes in the woods


----------



## Nortones2 (27 Apr 2013)

I had this strange, mistaken idea coyotes were plains animals. Quite a variety you have there. You can keep the skunks! We can do squirrels. And pheasants. Used to have wallabies nearby. Occasionally sheep invade gardens when the weather gets really bad. Quite savage when thwarted I believe Sister lived in Mountain Home, Idaho for a while: quite put out by roaming Lynx (mountain lion?) but it could have been the Chardonnay.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (28 Apr 2013)

I disassembled, cleaned, greased and reassembled the bottom bracket and rear hub/freehub body/cassette on my commuting bike (the Vivente tourer) on the weekend, then discovered this morning that when I tried to wheel the bike down the hallway to the front door, the rear wheel wouldn't turn properly and the rear hub bearings were making a loud rattling noise, as if they had seized up . I did take the bike for a short test ride just after the servicing, but didn't notice any problems then. So I had to put the tourer away and get out the road bike for commuting to work. On the bright side, the road bike (on which I recently put 25mm tyres) is noticeably faster than the tourer, so my commuting time was fairly good .

Now I just have to do something about the tourer's rear hub. I had noticed a bit of wear in the bearing race (i.e. the hollow bit in which the bearings roll), so it's possible that I need a new rear hub and may be doing a bit more commuting on the road bike until this is sorted out . I'm looking forward to seeing how the road bike handles the climbing on my way home - my commute home is 33.5km with approx. average 625m climbing, so the road bike has the advantage over the tourer, there .


----------



## Shut Up Legs (29 Apr 2013)

The road bike makes my commuting times well below average, and it's easy! 
I fixed the rear hub issue just now after I got home from work, so the tourer's all good for tomorrow's commute, which is good, because as much as I enjoyed using the road bike for today's commute, the tourer is far better suited to the rough roads, broken glass, bumps, etc. of the daily commutes, and also a bit more comfortable.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (29 Apr 2013)

After 3 days if holiday, no bike for 5 days legs felt great today, and good weather !


----------



## fossyant (29 Apr 2013)

Cold and windy in Manchester today. Avoided the showers. Took the short route as was running late, and I deserved it after yesterday's mini Sportive.


----------



## BSRU (29 Apr 2013)

Decided to try a new route to work this morning, involved two cat 4 climbs in the first 15km, Red Barn Hill and Hackpen Hill.
This resulted in 300m of climbing in the first 15km, average gradient of 2%, maximum of 14.2%.
Overall after 47km I had a total of 520m of climbing, the most I have had on a commute by 100 metres.
Riding up Hackpen Hill was made more interesting by being blinded by the early morning sun and steamed up glasses, because it was a little chilly.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Apr 2013)

Cooler and windy this morning. Had a nice chat to a bloke on a specialized tri cross this morning on the way in. Decided to do a detour this morning thinking it would add a mile or so tops onto the total distance, miscalculated slightly as it added 5 miles, still the exercise is doing me good.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Apr 2013)

only 8degs when I left this morning, but the sun was shining.
So went for the LS CC top as would soon warm the body up with the first climb of the commute.

Jeez, there was so much traffic today.. the traffic jam gods must have directed everyone to SE London.
And I got creamed by a fast roadie.. he could shift. Fair play sir.. and you stopped for reds too.


----------



## MichaelO (29 Apr 2013)

Quite cool as I left this morning, but definitely warmer 80mins later as I arrived at work. 
I’m sure we all have our own small challenges on our commuter routes – mine is getting up Woodcote Grove Road (Coulsdon). Not the steepest/biggest hill by any stretch, but in a morning can be a bit of a drag. Looking forward to seeing how this morning compares to my PB on strava – felt really good going up today!


----------



## HLaB (29 Apr 2013)

Full winter longs, long sleeve base layer/ jersey  Shorts though  It was beautiful crisp clear start and stayed that way for about 10 miles as I battled a strong head wind. Got over Morborne Hill on the fixie (it just a short sharp thing) and a few miles down the road with an enjoyable tailwind. Then things started to happen, got overtook fast on a blind bend on a country road, no problem with the overtake, just another car was coming the other way; thats the closest I've got to seing a head on  Crossed over the A1(M) towards Yaxley, Farcet and town and got alot of good overtakes; one had waited 5secs for a clear gap, so I gave them the thumbs up and behind them was a motorbike he was desperately directing me towards the aptly named Farcility; he failed to see the irony of his vest 'Think Bike' . After going through the vilages of Yaxley then Farcet theres a short barrier down the middle of the road and car can't overtake so I natrually expect the fustration of drivers held up for that 3 secs, the driver behind was fine though and executed a good swift and wide pass before the rbt. WVM behind though wasn't as considerate; I was going a good speed with the tail wind and he just caught me at the rbt wher he preceded to overtake me anyway and immediately left hook. Got a few miles down the road and turned into a minor residential road and car waited (or so I thought, assumption is the mother of all feic ups ). It was stopped in the middle of the road about 200m away and just as I reached her she drove off (straight at me ). Hopefully this will be all my incidents for the year.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (29 Apr 2013)

Lovely commute this morning, nothing better than riding on a freshly fettled bike, fitted new bottom bracket, chainset, cassette, chain, rear mech and cable, new wheel set, tubes and tyres, the bike had been cleaned and lubed thoroughly. So a quiet smooth commute in, helped by the sun being out and slight tail wind. Bliss


----------



## dave r (29 Apr 2013)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> Lovely commute this morning, nothing better than riding on a freshly fettled bike, fitted new bottom bracket, chainset, cassette, chain, rear mech and cable, new wheel set, tubes and tyres, the bike had been cleaned and lubed thoroughly. So a quiet smooth commute in, helped by the sun being out and slight tail wind. Bliss


 
I finally cured the rattle on the front mudguard at the weekend, the fixed is now back in full stealth mode  lovely to be commuting in silence again, its also nice to see the sun, just wish it would warm up and that wind would drop.


----------



## sickboyblue (29 Apr 2013)

Nigeyy said:


> Loads around here -a bit like urban foxes. A couple of months ago a neighbour's cat was taken by a coyote -they'll attack and eat any other smaller animal. Now and again, you'll hear on the news of small dogs being attacked whilst walking with their owners. I'm still trying to see a beaver though -see loads of signs for them but never actually see them.
> 
> Not in any order, but I've seen in New England:
> 
> ...


No 'squatches??


----------



## addictfreak (29 Apr 2013)

Nothing really to report about my commute, apart from its been 5 months since in did it! Nice morning, very windy which kept the temperature down. Gears jumping a little, I replaced my chain the other day and thought my cassette was ok but looks like its a tad worn. Anyway 18 miles in and a mere 8 on my return, wind had increased significantly for the return. But all said and done, great to be back to work and even better to be getting there by bike.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Apr 2013)

Left work late, again! So just the six mile route home, nice and quiet, though the wind doesn't want to die down yet


----------



## Glow worm (29 Apr 2013)

Nice sunny ride in, but yet again a strong headwind. Less sunny coming home but at least I had some help from the wind. Needed it too with 3 days worth of food shopping on board, laptop, files and clothes as well!
No incidents thankfully, apart from a slight disagreement with a Volvo driver over his preference for keeping us all second guessing as to his likely course at a roundabout. Telepathy is not on of my strong points but giving Volvo drivers an earful when they suddenly aim at you with no signal certainly is! One day, I'll see a Volvo driver indicate, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## kipster (29 Apr 2013)

14 days in a row on the bike and a head wind this morning made this mornings commute hard work. The tailwind on the way home was lovely and all cars being patient and giving me loads of room. I had three in a row on a bendy bit of road, all hanging back, passing when they could see ahead, or I waved them to pass, then giving me huge amounts of room, all a bit strange at the time, then car 4 goes passed, a police car, all made sense then.


----------



## paul04 (29 Apr 2013)

A good ride into work this morning with a tailwind behind me,
The ride home was hard work headwind more or less all the way, and I had to educate a motorist on who had the right of way on a roundabout,
as it appears he did not have a clue, even the cars behind were beeping there horn for him to move.


----------



## hennbell (29 Apr 2013)

sickboyblue said:


> No 'squatches??


Here in Alberta we get most of those but it has been a long time since I saw a bear.
lots of moose, deer, gopher's,hawks, eagles, owls, and skunks (mostly see them dead on the road) occasional coyote, fox, bocat, and grass snakes. Never seen a possum, chipmunk here. The only squatche I have seen is on the side of a beer can.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Apr 2013)

cracking ride home tonight. The tailwind gods were happy. Some good SCR too. Scalped a few including one chap with a very loud freewheel who then decided to try his hardest to stick on my tail. Only ever catching me at the lights. However we were both scalped by an ultra fast racing whippet. He was going some. Impresive. In Bromley I could see a bso cyclist ahead. I overtook him at a junction at some speed which he didn't like. He shouted "fast...ooh fast...you c***!" Charming I thought.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (29 Apr 2013)

Bloody wind again


----------



## jarlrmai (29 Apr 2013)

yup crosswind then headwind, tailwind then crosswind, I actually rode on the shared path for a little bit as it was uphill into the wind and I couldn't do more than 15.

tomorrow looks good though.

got some good shouting from a van in though.


----------



## MisterStan (29 Apr 2013)

A beastly headwind all the way home. Year to date today I reached the total miles I cycled in 12 months last year!


----------



## ianrauk (29 Apr 2013)

MisterStan said:


> A beastly headwind all the way home. Year to date today I reached the total miles I cycled in 12 months last year!


 

Nice one Stan....


----------



## potsy (29 Apr 2013)

Windy oop north too, decided to use the CX and come home via the off-road route.
No records broken today, more of a gentle pootle


----------



## HLaB (29 Apr 2013)

Nice evening commute and back to normal, without incident. The headwind was a bit strong but I went further west so I could be blown home


----------



## 400bhp (29 Apr 2013)

potsy said:


> No records broken today, more of a gentle pootle


 
That made me chuckle


----------



## subaqua (30 Apr 2013)

ride home was swift. 21mph average  thast not been done before and i doubt it will be done again often. It may have had something to do with the onanist in the 4x4 behind me on the horn whilst i was within 10 ft of the car in front and keeping up with it at 25mph ( I did pass the car eventually just after the Ferodo bridge ) , where did he think he was going to get to. rode up the bow flyover at 23mph and hit 39.8 going down , am annoyed i didn't get the 40 ! but i tried. shade over 18 minutes to home . gotta do a longer route !

ride in was almost as quick today. 22 minutes .


----------



## Vikeonabike (30 Apr 2013)

Seriously underestimated the temperature at midnight when I road home. Next time I will take longs for ride home. Took hours for me to warm up when I got in, hardly slept and now absoleutly knackered. Not riding today. Annoyed!


----------



## 400bhp (30 Apr 2013)

Is it National Pull Out Week? 

Had about half a dozen people pull out from side roads/go across my path into side roads in the last 2 days. One yesterday took the biscuit. If I was a split second earlier I would have been toast. Lost my rag and gave it full on shouty person.


----------



## DWiggy (30 Apr 2013)

Ride in this morning started off well, lovely weather, nice speed, decided to take the cycle path going along side the A2 as should be safer!
Towards the end of the cycle path I noticed two guys walking coming in my direction , they inturn noticed me, I moved over to the left as far as I could go and the guy side stepped to his left (bearing in mind this is a substantially wide cycle path) but didn't give me anywhere near enough room, as I went past I clipped the guys arm and it sent me flying  I've got a lovely grace on my elbow and shin and my nice windslam jacket has a few holes in it, which as severely pi@@ed me off, but thankfully my bike is fine albeit a scuffer brake lever.....damn I did shout and scream it the guy who was twice my size but unfortunately the guy couldn't speak a word of English so the conversation was limited 
But seeing the damage to my arm at 5-10mph would not like to have a tumble at 25-35mph ouch!


----------



## DWiggy (30 Apr 2013)

400bhp said:


> Is it National Pull Out Week?
> 
> Had about half a dozen people pull out from side roads/go across my path into side roads in the last 2 days. One yesterday took the biscuit. If I was a split second earlier I would have been toast. Lost my rag and gave it full on shouty person.


 
I have noticed that with this nice weather i've had a lot more near misses, felt safer during the winter when it was dark and they noticed my lights!


----------



## BSRU (30 Apr 2013)

Nice ride in, sunny, light breeze and just warming up. Not on the road bike today as my new Mavic's have gone out of true already, the rear being really bad, hopefully Merlin Cycles will sort it out.
Strange how easy this mornings commute feels after riding the two cat 4 climbs yesterday.


----------



## MichaelO (30 Apr 2013)

A lovely first 17 miles to the commute this morning, and then a lapse in concentration & I hit a huge pot hole at Battersea. Changed the tube, but could I pump it up...gave up & walked the last 3 miles. Hope the commute home is less eventful!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Apr 2013)

Frosty start this morning, cars all iced up, flat roof iced up, roads thankfully dry. Very enjoyable ride in, the wind has died down a bit which helps. This mornings commute took me through the 2000km barrier for the month.


----------



## Markymark (30 Apr 2013)

Yeah, I get it, on I'm a hybrid and have a single pannier, I don't have a funky hair-cut and don't have a fixie. But if you weren't so b****y self absorbed you would have notied I've overtaken you twice (shock, horror I'm faster than you) as I stop for red lights. It doesn't mean you can undertake me and push infront of my buffer from the car I'm in primary behind causing me to slam on my brakes so you can undertake me and overtake the car I'm behind.


----------



## clarion (30 Apr 2013)

Not so fast today, but swift enough. And got every red light from Walworth Road to London Bridge. I don't mind. I'm very fast away when the lights change, and upset some young lads on CF, who pushed in front when they caught me at each red. Not in front for long.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (30 Apr 2013)

BSRU said:


> Nice ride in, sunny, light breeze and just warming up. Not on the road bike today as my new Mavic's have gone out of true already, the rear being really bad, hopefully Merlin Cycles will sort it out.
> Strange how easy this mornings commute feels after riding the two cat 4 climbs yesterday.



First day yesterday on my new wheel set and I must have hit 5 pot holes on the way home, was shouting at myself. Expected my front to be out of true when I got home, but it was fine so thumbs up to the fulcrums, I used to use mavics before but fancied a change, and the free hub is silent on the new fulcrum 7's compared to the older models.


----------



## MichaelO (30 Apr 2013)

MichaelO said:


> A lovely first 17 miles to the commute this morning, and then a lapse in concentration & I hit a huge pot hole at Battersea. Changed the tube, but could I pump it up...gave up & walked the last 3 miles. Hope the commute home is less eventful!


Just borrowed a track pump - looks like I must have nipped the tube when I put the new one in this morning...


----------



## benb (30 Apr 2013)

Utterly glorious today. Lovely and sunny, and everyone was in a good mood.
At least 5 or 6 drivers patiently waited behind at pinch points, for which they got a thumbs up, and smiles and waves were exchanged.

I wish every day could be like this.


----------



## HLaB (30 Apr 2013)

Lovely and sunny but I think commuting without a jacket was a mistake; it felt like the perfect temperature but I think I left my throat too exposed


----------



## fossyant (30 Apr 2013)

Good ride this morning. Due into Manchester but not till slightly later, so took a detour on the way in. Spotted a lass in full team kit, top end cannondate, waiting at the lights near Gatley/Longley Lane. I gave it beans to keep her off my tail, and was waiting in Northenden when she filtered past to the front of the queue. Not even a good morning. Soooo, Lights change, I pass and say a cheery 'morning', get a slight acknowledgement to me saying 'hello' so off I go. Can't pin down which team it is - black and bright green kit, but the lass certainly looked like a pro-racer, all the team kit, high end bike, and very lean !


----------



## Leodis (30 Apr 2013)

Pretty pleasent ride into work this morning, past a few cyclists which is nice to see. The bonus is some gypsies have cut the bolt of a iron gate so I don't have to slow down wizzing through the park, I might see if they will tarmak the path as well whilst they are there.


----------



## dave r (30 Apr 2013)

Vikeonabike said:


> Seriously underestimated the temperature at midnight when I road home. Next time I will take longs for ride home. Took hours for me to warm up when I got in, hardly slept and now absoleutly knackered. Not riding today. Annoyed!


 
Coventry was surprisingly chilly this morning, The last few weeks I've been wearing a light jacket with a sweatshirt underneath it in the mornings and its been about right, this morning I wasn't warm enough, even working into the wind didn't warm me up, I got a couple of miles in and had to put my gloves on. Tonight it was warm enough for the sweatshirt to go in my work bag, not only that I had a tail wind making for a brisk ride home.


----------



## potsy (30 Apr 2013)

Was certainly on the cool side early morning, warmed up nicely for the return leg on the TPT


----------



## subaqua (30 Apr 2013)

nice ride home. rode with a guy in liquigas kit from whitechapel to stratford was good to have somebody to ride with


----------



## Andrew_P (30 Apr 2013)

Wow got behind a really fast young lady on a Specialized I waited for her to slow up on the hill and was going to offer to take the lead for a while but it never happened was having to keep the power down even in her draft. I did notice a nice powermeter on her bike though so no Sunday sloucher. Chapeau if you post on here!


----------



## paul04 (30 Apr 2013)

Had a good ride into work, and it was warm on the ride home. I had to laugh at 2 motorist having a bit of road rage, one had blocked the road so the other one could not get passed, all because the traffic lights were on red, and one car would not let the other car pull out of a side road.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (30 Apr 2013)

MisterStan said:


> A beastly headwind all the way home. Year to date today I reached the total miles I cycled in 12 months last year!


well done Stan!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (30 Apr 2013)

bloody wind again


----------



## ianrauk (30 Apr 2013)

That was hard work tonight.. very blustery. Nice and sunny though a little chilly.
Mr loud clicky fee hub was drafting/trying to catch me all along the A21 tonight again....could hear is heavy, gasping breathing over his free hub this time. Think he get's a jolly good workout on his way home.


----------



## MichaelO (30 Apr 2013)

2 punctures this morning. 3 near passes on the way home.

Time for a wine...(or maybe whine..?!)


----------



## lozcs (30 Apr 2013)

....to the man playing Nik Kershaw through speakers on Route 5 Cannon Hill Park out of Birmingham - thanks, I've had "I won't let the sun go down on me" in my head all evening....


----------



## Shut Up Legs (30 Apr 2013)

My commuting routine is about to change (in a few weeks).

Since I moved to Melbourne 4.5 years ago, I've been doing early starts and finishes, typically 6:30 to 3:30, and so my "morning" (actually pre-dawn) commute is straight along Maroondah Highway because traffic between 5 and 6am is minimal. In the afternoon, to avoid the traffic, which is already building up by 3:30, I ride a few inner-city roads to Yarra Blvd, along the Blvd, then the Main Yarra and Koonung Creek Trails, then about 2km of local roads in Donvale and Ringwood North (these are both eastern suburbs of Melbourne). So my commute to work is about 27km and from work is 33.5km.

Now I'm about to transition to a new role at work, which will involve some on-the-job training and will necessitate me working more 9 to 5 hours, so I'll be using the from-work commuting route to ride to work, which means my 302.5km weekly commute will blow out to about 335km, with even more hill-climbing. I'm actually looking forward to the change  . I guess I must be addicted to cycling. The 2 commutes per day will be a bit different also because I'll be riding in more conventional commuting hours, so there will no doubt be more cyclists on the paths and roads (and more chances for testing myself against others ) .

I think adjusting to the new work hours will be tougher than adjusting to the new commuting routine, because I've been working these early starts and finishes for about 10 years now.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (30 Apr 2013)

Just had another thought: due to cycling more conventional commuting hours, I'll most likely see more female cyclists . I hardly see any cyclists on my current commutes, because the hours I currently keep just aren't popular, for some reason (_meh... some people just can't handle pre-dawn, I guess_).


----------



## HLaB (30 Apr 2013)

Still  It was a fast commute for me but just a short one totally incident free but I needed back for the club training session


----------



## Black Country Ste (30 Apr 2013)

Had a couple of appointments in the city centre this morning. My knowledge of Birmingham is poor. Think I could find Suffolk St? Wouldn't have been a problem had I gone round Holloway Circus instead of Hill Street. Had a clipless moment in front of a *lot* of people, managing to free myself at the last moment and hopping off the bike to land on both feet. 

Absolutely gorgeous weather though!


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (30 Apr 2013)

Black Country Ste said:


> Had a couple of appointments in the city centre this morning. My knowledge of Birmingham is poor. Think I could find Suffolk St? Wouldn't have been a problem had I gone round Holloway Circus instead of Hill Street. Had a clipless moment in front of a *lot* of people, managing to free myself at the last moment and hopping off the bike to land on both feet.
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous weather though!


 
Video or it didn't happen


----------



## G3CWI (1 May 2013)

Eleven glorious miles across the countryside - and two important questions:

1) A fly flew into my ear - not just into it but inside it. I have to put up with it trying to escape for several minutes. This begged the question is a fly in your ear worse than a flea in your ear?

2) I was surprised at one point when a cock pheasant ran out of the hedgerow straight across the road in front of me. I pondered my second question: can a pheasant be accused of Jay walking - and would it care?

Nothing else of note happened but what a lovely ride.


----------



## BSRU (1 May 2013)

G3CWI said:


> 2) I was surprised at one point when a cock pheasant ran out of the hedgerow straight across the road in front of me. I pondered my second question: can a pheasant be accused of Jay walking - and would it care?


I had a cock pheasant do the same to me this morning except it just stopped right in front of me and tried to play chicken with me


----------



## HLaB (1 May 2013)

Beautiful weather this morning and the wind has dropped at last and I had booked the car in for an MOT, the joys of paying VED


----------



## ianrauk (1 May 2013)

In Bromley there's a 12%er on my way to work. I call it the Partridge plunge. It's a tricky little descent as it's quite narrow and has a couple of bends. So one has to be careful of cars coming up the hill. It's not long, less then a 3rd of a mile. Today was one of those days that there was no traffic, so I could tuck in and let rip. My goal is to top 40mph. Today's speed.....39.9mph...boo!

And... you never guess what... An Addison Lee taxi cab not only let me filter in, in front of him. When he overtook me he did so with acres of room. Nice one Sir.Be nice if all your companies drivers acted in the same manner. 

Think the little colder weather has stopped the fairweathers coming out. Only saw one other cyclist on my commute this morning.


----------



## jarlrmai (1 May 2013)

The joys of temporary lights halfway up a steep hill.


----------



## BSRU (1 May 2013)

jarlrmai said:


> The joys of temporary lights halfway up a steep hill.


There is a hill near me with a gradient of about 15% which has traffic calming half way up, where uphill traffic has to give way to downhill traffic


----------



## wiggydiggy (1 May 2013)

What a beautiful ride in, clear skies, no wind and warm temperatures. Was so impressed I did an extra 5 miles just for the sake of it....

Is what I would have been saying, if I hadnt taken the bus/train in as I'm off out later. Hope its like this tomorrow!


----------



## 400bhp (1 May 2013)

Lovely ride in. A little cold but clear. Had a word with a driver that decided to pass me too close. Made sure got my point across and told him I didn't want to hear of the "you should be closer to the gutter" nonesense.

Appeared to work

Then, in the centre of Manc at St Peter's Square a bus in the left hand lane decides to veer into the right hand lane and done on a corner. I was behind and in the lane he jumped into. I'd had second thoughts for some reason about going past and therefore hesistated. Glad I did


----------



## Arjimlad (1 May 2013)

Lovely 16 mile sunny rural ride in today, on unfamiliar country lanes, but nearer the office, the Subaru MGIF who overtook me only to cut in, brake & join the traffic queue ahead made me laugh.

He had a sticker in the back about giving bikes space !


----------



## HLaB (1 May 2013)

BSRU said:


> There is a hill near me with a gradient of about 15% which has traffic calming half way up, where uphill traffic has to give way to downhill traffic


Not quite as steep but this one is anoying.


----------



## fossyant (1 May 2013)

In the car - only in the office for a few hours this afternoon, as I've been putting up scaffolding with the joiner who is replacing our facia boards at home.


----------



## DWiggy (1 May 2013)

....damn just and the dreaded email from Strava telling me someone has taken my (only) KOM by 5 seconds, to top it off its a mate of mine  ....5 frickin seconds howd e do dat?

And secondly the weather is lovely out there and I only have my windslam jacket!


----------



## G3CWI (1 May 2013)

HLaB said:


> Not quite as steep but this one is annoying.


 
My journey includes a 10% up *and* down each way. That's annoying.

Curiously just a few weeks ago before starting the bike commute I was sufficiently worried to make sure I could do them in my own time. Now I hardly notice them! I can now get up several hills that I could not do just three months ago and the other day I went out for a very gentle ride indeed and was amazed at my high average speed. I think I'm getting fitter as the weather improves.


----------



## MisterStan (1 May 2013)

Cold and foggy morning. Ended up leaving late as I had to find and then fit lights to my bike!
Got to work and dropped my water bottle at the front door, it exploded and now means that I don't have the means to hydrate on the way home.


----------



## martinclive (1 May 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Got to work and dropped my water bottle at the front door, it exploded and now means that I don't have the means to hydrate on the way home.


There's a new one in my office locker if you want to grab it on the way home...........


----------



## Kookas (1 May 2013)

Legs were killing today, was a battle to hit even 20 mph. I did set a very nice PB to college yesterday, which might explain it - did the 7.5 mile journey in 25 minutes.


----------



## MisterStan (1 May 2013)

martinclive said:


> There's a new one in my office locker if you want to grab it on the way home...........


Thanks. I'm sure I'll survive!


----------



## Arjimlad (1 May 2013)

lozcs said:


> ....to the man playing Nik Kershaw through speakers on Route 5 Cannon Hill Park out of Birmingham - thanks, I've had "I won't let the sun go down on me" in my head all evening....


 
And now, mine too!


----------



## potsy (1 May 2013)

Another day on the CX, still haven't sorted my broken wheel for the road bike.
Still, it's a great excuse to do another off road return, especially when the sun is shining 
Even had time to take a quick pic, luckily for @fossyant it meant I couldn't beat his time on the TPT segment, otherwise I would have no problem


----------



## Andrew_P (1 May 2013)

I overtook a battery bike that was going down a slight hill yesterday. I was trying to figure out how a hybrid with panniers was going so fast and the chaps wee little legs must have been going 130+ rpm lol. 

So glad I went through my second full winter my legs are feeling great at the moment and April was my second fastest month out of 23 months of commuting. My third year starts 15th May as that was the day in 2011 I decided to commute there and back every day that was possible, it has been a great journey so far many, many more ups than downs.


----------



## paul04 (1 May 2013)

A good ride in to work this morning, even better on the way home, and for only the second time this year, rode home in a tshirt


----------



## subaqua (1 May 2013)

I have realised how to become invisible. ride down the A11 towards Stratford and get opvertaken by a bus. it opens up a hole in the space time continuum as as soon as the cab has passed you the bus moves left to the Kerb . Go ahead DWL 34 - bus service 108 your driving was dire.


----------



## Spartak (1 May 2013)

Great day for commuting today, although it was a little chilly early this morning ( 04:30 ).
Tonights weather was lovely with lots of cyclists taking advantage of the spring weather.

Even wore my CC jersey for the cross Bristol commute.


----------



## Hip Priest (1 May 2013)

I had one of those rare, annoying days where all the idiots seem to be on the roads at the same time.

In a five mile ride home I had:

A car undertake me and attempt to pull in when I was in primary and keeping up with traffic
A car pull out of a side road, then stop
A van race right up to my rear when approaching a pinch point, before zooming past on the wrong side of the bollard
I also saw some fat douchebag on a mountain bike speed towards an old lady on the pavement and make her jump out of her skin.

Who needs a drink?


----------



## MisterStan (1 May 2013)

Had a nice chat with a guy on a Spesh Roubaix, very nice it looked too. Traffic well behaved, certainly a lot more people out now, biking, running and roller skating.


----------



## 400bhp (1 May 2013)

The more and more I commute through south Manchester, the more and more I see the futility of driving to commute.

It's like I have a secret that only a select few know about.


----------



## fossyant (1 May 2013)

400bhp said:


> The more and more I commute through south Manchester, the more and more I see the futility of driving to commute.
> 
> It's like I have a secret that only a select few know about.



Here here. Pointless in a vehicle.


----------



## 400bhp (1 May 2013)

I came through wythenshawe tonight, on sharston estate and past the hospital.

It's like one big car park.


----------



## MisterStan (1 May 2013)

400bhp said:


> I came through wythenshawe tonight, on sharston estate and past the hospital.
> 
> It's like one big car park.


I hope you cycled past shouting 'wheeeeee!'


----------



## 400bhp (1 May 2013)

I sometimes whilsle.

The futility manifests itself a lot by drivers in "light mode", i.e.incapable of slowly decelerating to the back of a queue at lights and ignore the cyclist they overtook within 100 yards of the back of the queue.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (1 May 2013)

LOCO said:


> I overtook a battery bike that was going down a slight hill yesterday. I was trying to figure out how a hybrid with panniers was going so fast and the chaps wee little legs must have been going 130+ rpm lol.


Yep, those free-range bikes definitely do better than the battery ones.

A chilly start to the morning commute for me: 3°C at home and 9°C in Melbourne, so my hands were hurting a bit, as I haven't (yet) bothered to start using gloves. My Vivente tourer's running beautifully smoothly and quietly, because on the weekend I disassembled, cleaned, greased and reassembled the bottom bracket and rear hub .


----------



## 400bhp (1 May 2013)

When I see your posts I immediately think of those bloody Bet Victor ads.

"Oooh Victor"

You won't be aware of them I guess.


----------



## tomahawk (1 May 2013)

Have switched tyres on my hybrid from Nimbus Flak Jacket "puncture as soon as look at them" 28s to 23s armadillo slicks. can't believe how much faster they are. lovely commute today down ncn 23 by the river. Too many dog walkers as usual. Understand its a shared use path but when you have 2 or 3 people each with 2 dogs all running about randomly then that's basically a maze of dogs.


----------



## tomahawk (1 May 2013)

400bhp said:


> When I see your posts I immediately think of those bloody Bet Victor ads.
> 
> "Oooh Victor"
> 
> You won't be aware of them I guess.



Im afraid my company plays a small part in producing some of those bet victor ads. Id just like to offer a personal apology at this point. Moderator please don't ban me ...
.


----------



## potsy (2 May 2013)

Lovely day, only spoiled by nearly getting taken out on fossy's roundabout by a none looking woman in an audi 

Hate that rab, had a good few near-misses on there, time to take a different route i think.


----------



## ianrauk (2 May 2013)

Just under 3degs when I left home this morning. But nice and sunny. So put on the windcheater. About halfway into the commute I was a bit boil in the bag so off it came again. Traffic through SE London was a nightmare this morning. Playing havoc with my average times...bah! That bleedin' wind is still there too.. teasing us with it's silly gusts.


----------



## MisterStan (2 May 2013)

What a glorious morning. Decided to risk it and went for shorts and ss jersey - bit nippy to start off, but I soon warmed up. Traffic well behaved but every set of traffic lights we came to seemed to be red or go red when we got to them.  

The other half cycle commuted in this morning - second time this week. She just mailed me to say 'what a lovely bike ride in'. We're moving house this month so she'd best get used to cycling - this will be adding 2 miles odd to our commutes each way. At least i'm happy with that!


----------



## fossyant (2 May 2013)

Nice this morning. Other than a stagecoach driver nearly running me over whilst I was stood at a set of lights - he cut the corner, over line, and I ended up dragging me and the bike out of the way before the back of the bus ran me over ! Fab !


----------



## BSRU (2 May 2013)

Disappointed to have a HGV driver pull out on me at a large roundabout, can only assume they massively misjudged my speed, I mean it's only a bicycle.

Come up to a set of lights, for about ten metres the whole lane was covered in lots of broken glass, if I were the suspicious sort I would have said it looked deliberate as I cannot see how else it could have been spread so evenly on just one side of the road.
Luckily the cars had cleared two tyre width channels almost free of glass so I was able to delicately guide my tyres around the glass, still got off and checked them after I passed through it.


----------



## ianrauk (2 May 2013)

Blimey sorry to hear these bad stories @fossyant @BSRU.


----------



## Matthew_T (2 May 2013)

Going to test out the new commute route today. New stem for my commuter should be coming too. Gorgeous day here.


----------



## BSRU (2 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Blimey sorry to hear these bad stories @fossyant @BSRU.


I've been tagged


----------



## 400bhp (2 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Blimey sorry to hear these bad stories @fossyant @BSRU.


 
They probably brought it on themselves..


----------



## Frood42 (2 May 2013)

Hi All , still enjoying reading this thread , still a little way to go to catch up.

Lovely weather for the commute up to Epping and then back down to into work.
With the nicer weather it's great being able to extend the commute from 10 miles to 20 miles in the morning (not every day, yet, slowly, slowly).
The upside being the downhills on the way in letting me get up to 30mph on the hybrid  , the downside is the same route back is a killer on the uphills slowing me down to 6mph in places...  

Despite some of the roads where the cars are doing a little (* cough * much * cough *) more than the 40mph limit, I really do rather enjoy this new commute more than the old commute via CS2 into Central London (I also beat my distance record, 231 miles last week  , and 737 miles for the month of April).

The uphills (depending on the route, I have 2 routes I prefer), on my commute, don't look quite as bad on Google Maps 

http://goo.gl/maps/qQnsu - Goldings Hill (cars like me here, as there is plenty of room to pass...)
http://goo.gl/maps/7YF03 - Fencepiece Road (cars like me a lot less here  )
http://goo.gl/maps/7mgdB - Roding Lane (cars like me a lot less here  )
http://goo.gl/maps/snVgQ - Palmerston Road (cars like me a lot less here  )


----------



## MisterStan (2 May 2013)

Frood42 said:


> Hi All , still enjoying reading this thread , still a little way to go to catch up.
> 
> 
> The upside being the downhills on the way in letting me get up to 30mph on the hybrid  , the downside is the same route back is a killer on the uphills slowing me down to 6mph in places...


Welcome! Those hills will get easier. Get in the right gear and spin away!


----------



## G3CWI (2 May 2013)

Rabbits - loads about this morning. A couple of hares too. One lost lamb on the road.

1 mph faster than yesterday morning, hard work to get the average up with the off-road section. But what a fun trip.


----------



## BSRU (2 May 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Those hills will get easier.


That's a lie

I went up a short hill on my tourer, seemed fairly easy, next day went up on the road bike(at least 10kg lighter) and it was hard work.
Checked later on RideWithGPS to see the reason it was harder was I had gone up alot faster .


----------



## BSRU (2 May 2013)

400bhp said:


> They probably brought it on themselves..


Yes, I did wave him out


----------



## martinclive (2 May 2013)

BSRU said:


> That's a lie


 
No- it's true - @MisterStan and I find that hills on our run from the Fens to Cambridge get easier all the time - in fact sometimes on even the largest climbs we manage without even changing gear


----------



## fossyant (2 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Blimey sorry to hear these bad stories @fossyant @BSRU.


 
Well, complaint lodged ! It's a bad corner and I'm always careful to keep out of the way, as busses do cut it as they leave Stockport bus station. Daft thing was, I was at least 2m back from the stop line ! I've asked them to warn all drivers about the corner as they are always doing this.


----------



## GrasB (2 May 2013)

martinclive said:


> No- it's true - @MisterStan and I find that hills on our run from the Fens to Cambridge get easier all the time - in fact sometimes on even the largest climbs we manage without even changing gear


From that description of the rides you don't do hills, you do slight inclines.


----------



## BSRU (2 May 2013)

Some good news for me, my GSC-10 sensor on my road bike started playing up a couple of days ago, problems with the speed and hence distance information. Tried lots of things but came to the conclusion it is definitely faulty.
Luckily bought from Amazon less than 12 months ago so a new replacement is on the way


----------



## martinclive (2 May 2013)

GrasB said:


> From that description of the rides you don't do hills, you do slight inclines.


Indeed - it was intended to be sarcastic  We have 'King of the small rises' round here rather than KOM!


----------



## GrasB (2 May 2013)

martinclive said:


> Indeed - it was intended to be sarcastic  We have 'King of the small rises' round here rather than KOM!


Try Madingley hill, via the village, no racing up the A1303 on or off the road.


----------



## martinclive (2 May 2013)

GrasB said:


> Try Madingley hill, via the village, no racing up the A1303 on or off the road.


Will do -thanks - have only tried that once on a lunchtime ride (on a single speed as it happens!!!) but could incorporate it into westerly ride home I do occasionally (Coton, hardwick, old 428, knapwell and connington)
Cheers


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 May 2013)

Nice sunny commute in this morning. Slightly marred by an idiot trying to squeeze me of the road despite the fact I was in primary pulling away from some lights, in his nice Honda Civic coupe with metalflake paint and a bigbore exhaust. It was made slightly more lighthearted as I was able to lean towards his open sunroof and inform him that I thought it would be better if he was not part of the male genitalia for his entire life.


----------



## DCLane (2 May 2013)

Nice sunny day to be back commuting after about 10 days of using the car due to my IT band injury.

Took it easy into Leeds, although the roads were busy; lots of roadworks = queues = me going past MANY cars with them sat not moving


----------



## Leodis (2 May 2013)

Pretty decent week this one, legs feel like lead and no matter which direction I travel I have a headwind.


----------



## HLaB (2 May 2013)

DCLane said:


> Nice sunny day to be back commuting after about 10 days of using the car due to my IT band injury.
> 
> Took it easy into Leeds, although the roads were busy; lots of roadworks = queues = me going past MANY cars with them sat not moving


Ouch, I suffered ITB sysdrome a few years back; touch wood now I know what it is I can stretch it off before it becomes crippling and the adition of orthopedic insoles seems to have helped.


----------



## ianrauk (2 May 2013)

HLaB said:


> Ouch, I suffered ITB sysdrome a few years back; touch wood now I know what it is I can stretch it off before it becomes crippling and the adition of orthopedic insoles seems to have helped.


 

Yup, it's what crippled me for a few weeks last year.
Not nice.......


----------



## Twilkes (2 May 2013)

I normally get home just after 6, but tonight I'm not meeting someone until 6.30. So I've challenged myself to cycle home at 2/3 my normal speed. I honestly don't think I can manage it......


----------



## Leodis (2 May 2013)

Does this 5 days a week commuting get any easier?


----------



## wiggydiggy (2 May 2013)

Leodis said:


> Does this 5 days a week commuting get any easier?


 
Yes.

I think you've mentioned before your route to me and I sympathise - its a bitch of a drag from town up the roads you go (IIRC).

Have you tried perhaps using the NCN route for going home, yes its a bit bimbly but it breaks up the constant climb into some shorter climbs/flats/climbs

Ps Are you the same Leodis that comments on YEP and SecretLeeds
PPs You night not be, its a common nickname around these parts after all!


----------



## Leodis (2 May 2013)

I do comment on YEP but not secret Leeds. Leodis75.

The NCN is ok for going home away from the Meanwood road and kinda evens out the climb, though more spreads it out over 2.5 Miles and then I have 1 mile of wonderful downhill.


----------



## Archeress (2 May 2013)

Finding the commute easier these days. Only been doing it for 4 weeks, and it is only 3 miles each way. It does have small inclines in each direction, but when I first started riding I was only able to crawl up them at about 9mph. This morning I found I was riding at almost 18mph.

Also started waving "Hi" to a fellow commuter who is always travelling in the opposite direction from me on my way into and home from work.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Andrew_P (2 May 2013)

Sorrry to hear BSRU and Fossy, I am ignoring all the crap driving (and boy has there been some )just because the weather is so perfect, a little less wind would make it even more perfect.


----------



## Andrew_P (2 May 2013)

Archeress said:


> Finding the commute easier these days. Only been doing it for 4 weeks, and it is only 3 miles each way. It does have small inclines in each direction, but when I first started riding I was only able to crawl up them at about 9mph. This morning I found I was riding at almost 18mph.
> 
> Also started waving "Hi" to a fellow commuter who is always travelling in the opposite direction from me on my way into and home from work.
> 
> ...


Brilliant, I think that is fantastic. I only thought today whilst going up one of my hills I can remember 3 years ago getting less than halfway and my lungs were coming out and my legs screaming, I would have to get off and walk the rest of it and still be out of it at the top. Now if I take it easy I could have a conversation and if I go at it I get 26 out 400 on Strava, which I am chuffed with. Honestly keep at it and you will start extending the commute and looking for hills.

The key for anyone reading this to making commuting easy is keep at it, but come August buy your winter kit and keep going through the winter, made the world of difference to my cycling each time Spring arrives and winter brings its own pleasures (mostly the pain!!)


----------



## BSRU (2 May 2013)

LOCO said:


> Sorrry to hear BSRU and Fossy, I am ignoring all the crap driving (and boy has there been some )just because the weather is so perfect, a little less wind would make it even more perfect.


Fortunately I forgot about incidences a few seconds after they happened only to recall them whilst drinking a cup of tea.


----------



## dave r (2 May 2013)

This morning it was a bit chilly with a cold headwind, tonight was an I cant resist it night, forget about only just doing enough to get home in a reasonable time, the sun was shining and it had warmed up, the wind was in my face but wasn't strong, the sweatshirt and jacket were in the work bag, and I was in shirt sleeves, I was flat chat everywhere I could, spinning the fixed up wherever I could, spinning like a demon in places, seeing speeds in the mid twenties in places, riding out of Bedworth towards Ashgreen I would have touched 30 if the traffic hadn't been so slow, I didn't get home much faster but arrived grinning like the proverbial Cheshire Cat.


----------



## potsy (2 May 2013)

ride home, lots of traffic, busiest it's been all week, saying that it's the first time I've stayed on road for the whole ride home.
Had a nobber in a queue start to pull left when he saw me making my way up the inside of the traffic jam, loads of room or I'd have been on the outside, he got a headshake and a 'gesture'


----------



## Lyrical (2 May 2013)

I can't believe it, I made it down tooting high street without having anyone walk out in front of me or cars pull out/hook me.

Beautiful weather to and a KOM t'boot http://app.strava.com/segments/2362209


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (2 May 2013)

What a cracking ride home, overtaken at a junction, but caught the guy up, shared the work home at 23 mph each section.
Knackered when I got in !
Sometimes I would like to go slower to enjoy the cycling experience more !
But finally a great weather week


----------



## Glow worm (2 May 2013)

Nice ride in and I'm really enjoying the sunshine at last. Had to go to the bank in central Cambridge on the way in, so cycled alongside the river for 2 or 3 miles and it was idyllic. Cambridge was manic coming home though- looked like a problem with the A14 as I passed underneath it at Quy. The outskirts were full of dangerous rat-runners trying to avoid the jam. Lot's of dodgy U-turns. I was glad to get past all that lot and enjoy the ride home through quieter country.


----------



## DCLane (2 May 2013)

@ianrauk & @HLaB - thanks. I'm hoping I can manage it prior to the Etape du Dales, Wiggle Dragon Ride Gran Fondo and the Yorkshire Olympic Triathlon I've got coming up in the next 2 months. Otherwise I'm out of all 3.

Where did all the numpties come from whilst I was off the bike for 2 weeks? This evening, going down Queen Street in Leeds, one rider pulled across the lane 5 times without looking or signalling, nearly caused 4 accidents, meant I had to do emergency braking twice and did 0 shoulder checks in 1/2 a mile = future Darwin award winner.


----------



## ianrauk (2 May 2013)

DCLane said:


> @ianrauk & @HLaB - thanks. I'm hoping I can manage it prior to the Etape du Dales, Wiggle Dragon Ride Gran Fondo and the Yorkshire Olympic Triathlon I've got coming up in the next 2 months. Otherwise I'm out of all 3.


 
What I found helped was to wear a tight support bandage around the knee when off the bike.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 May 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> What a cracking ride home, overtaken at a junction, but caught the guy up, shared the work home at 23 mph each section.
> Knackered when I got in !
> *Sometimes I would like to go slower to enjoy the cycling experience more* !
> But finally a great weather week


 
I use that excuse for my inept performances


----------



## DCLane (2 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> What I found helped was to wear a tight support bandage around the knee when off the bike.


 
Agreed - been doing that for the past 3 weeks. It's slowly getting better.


----------



## MisterStan (2 May 2013)

Absolutely splendiferous run home. Traffic was heavy, even out of town; filtertastic! Tan is coming along nicely too. 
Wifey cycle commuting update; not only did she bike to work this morning, she popped home at lunch and did some housework! She told me it was too lovely to sit in the office at lunch, so she went for a ride! Around 10 miles for her today.


----------



## HLaB (2 May 2013)

DCLane said:


> @ianrauk & @HLaB - thanks. I'm hoping I can manage it prior to the Etape du Dales, Wiggle Dragon Ride Gran Fondo and the Yorkshire Olympic Triathlon I've got coming up in the next 2 months. Otherwise I'm out of all 3.
> 
> Where did all the numpties come from? This evening, going down Queen Street in Leeds, one rider pulled across the lane 5 times without looking or signalling, nearly caused 4 accidents, meant I had to do emergency braking twice and did 0 shoulder checks in 1/2 a mile = future Darwin award winner.


I find lying on the edge of the bed, lower leg straight and upper leg bent and then pushing it down behind the straight leg is good; or standing up, cross thighed and leaning to the side the best ways of stretching it. IHTH and Ive explained them right, good luck for the rides.

All the numpties didnt appear until the end of my evening ride, perhaps they had just driven down from Yorkshire


----------



## wiggydiggy (3 May 2013)

Leodis said:


> <SNIP>


 
YEP is a bubbling cesspool of comments sometimes I dont know how you have the patience to reply to people, as for the YEPs policy of deleting comments they dont like....

Ive done your route home and then across to mine a few times just to put more miles on my clock, more often though I'll do a long loop up Otley Road as far as Eccup then treat myself to the downhill from there to town.

Enough about Leeds sorry CC


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (3 May 2013)

Anorther glorious morning, even detoured round cambridge to enjoy the new tarmac on East Road!


----------



## BSRU (3 May 2013)

What a good day, 4000km reached and according to MCL 1 tonne of CO2 saved, now with the added bonus of receiving my C2W voucher .
Most importantly perfect cycling weather, now wind, not too hot or cold and lovely sunshine(although still a little low early in the morning).


----------



## Beebo (3 May 2013)

Lovely morning for bimbling through south east london with out a care in the world.
Decided to get some sunshine on my head so left the helmet and cap at home.


----------



## BSRU (3 May 2013)

Some evil SCR this morning, guy joined the road I was on and I could see he was giving it some beans to catch me up.
I watched as he slowly got closer and closer, he was probably thinking it was in the bag.
Then I reached the end of warm up, stuck it on the big ring and sped away


----------



## fossyant (3 May 2013)

Pleasant start. Bumped into a mate who was on his new bike. Planet X Nano, full Sram RED and RS 80 wheels. Bought it off a mate who had ridden it twice for £1k... I need a mate like that...

Half way into town, turning onto the A34 a woman in a focus tried to left hook me to take the left exit. I glare at her and shout. Out comes a load of fowl mouthed abuse, so this gave me a good opportunity to reply through the open window "learn how to drive you fat cow". Cutting insult of the day delivered. She was old, fat and ugly so I was only being accurate.

Swift ride into Manchester with most of the lights in my favour. Told one guy in his car to get out of the cycle lane, as I passed him on the right.


----------



## Leodis (3 May 2013)

Pretty much knackered today with a slight headwind zapping any energy left in my legs, past a couple of fair weather commuters, I just didnt have the legs and as they sped past me I thought... Meh.

I think I need a road bike...  wait til I get down to 11.5 stone  when lycra doesnt make me look  but . Was looking at Halfords pinarello collection.. hmmm...pinarello. Though will end up with a Ribble trainer no doubt.


----------



## Frood42 (3 May 2013)

Lovely commute yesterday afternoon and this morning, the weather has just been great. 

Not even the little too close bus driver runied the mood, the majority of bus drivers are normally courteous, so this one got a hard mans stare  (well my best impression) and a shake of the head (as I passed him not that long after he overtook me, he was already looking out his window at me and seemed to be expecting my non-approval, so I couldn't really not give it ).

This did seem a little daft to me
This road/tunnel http://goo.gl/maps/TTe9p is always a massive choke point for traffic, when the light is red I normally sit behind the first car, in a position where the driver behind in the second car can see me clearly. However a cyclist goes past me, sits in front of the first car, which is already a little over the white line (a failed attempt to set the sensor off, I think), I thought for a minute the cyclist wasn't going to stop and was instead going to carry on through the tunnel and grab his Darwin award part way through!


----------



## HLaB (3 May 2013)

A glorius sunny morning which you think might encourage some out of their cars, 'No'. I took a route out that fortunately took me quickly away from the congestion, over the A1 and into the countryside. I then cut down Bullock Road and over Morborne Hill Bump on the fixie and then down towards the delightful vilage of Folkworth. I then cut back over the A1 and this is where the congestion started again. I wasn't really in the mood for close passes so for the first time I opted for the farcility alongside the A15. I then cut away was the heavy traffic into Yaxley/Farcet, through to Fletton (South Peterborough) thats when the heavy congestion started once more and this time even more congestested (why do these idiot less than a mile from the city centre insist on driving on such a glorius day). Faced with the jams I cut through Bridge Street at near walking pace before the ban (No Cycling 9am-6pm) and through the Cathedral courtyard to work. I probably cycled 18.5miles in the same time it took some of the cars I passed 5miles and more impotantly had a fantastic time


----------



## clarion (3 May 2013)

I set off a bit (well, an hour) later than usual, so there were ridiculously long, schoolrun-enhanced, queues of jousting motor traffic all the way to Tooting, but then it was clearer.

I've remembered some of the thinks I like about commuting. But this morning really pointed up what puts me off even more than the sheer tedium of London's streets: Motor traffic. I just get weary of having to watch out for incompetent imbeciles constantly, and expecting moronic activity on every single ride.


----------



## Glow worm (3 May 2013)

HLaB said:


> Faced with the jams I cut through Bridge Street at near walking pace before the ban (No Cycling 9am-6pm) and through the Cathedral courtyard to work.


 
I wish there was a way for cyclists to get past that barrier in the courtyard without having to ride on the pavement (which I would never do of course  ). Just a 3 foot gap would do it.


----------



## HLaB (3 May 2013)

Glow worm said:


> I wish there was a way for cyclists to get past that barrier in the courtyard without having to ride on the pavement (which I would never do of course  ). Just a 3 foot gap would do it.


There is, I always go to the left and unclip one foot. That easier coming from the town than to it however


----------



## Glow worm (3 May 2013)

HLaB said:


> There is, I always go to the left and unclip one foot. That easier coming from the town than to it however


 
Good call- I'll have a go next week when I visit my work's Peterborough office.


----------



## MisterStan (3 May 2013)

Another lovely morning run in to work. Claimed a few scalps along the Busway. Traffic light in Cambridge, lots of runners out this morning.


----------



## Twilkes (3 May 2013)

Twilkes said:


> I normally get home just after 6, but tonight I'm not meeting someone until 6.30. So I've challenged myself to cycle home at 2/3 my normal speed. I honestly don't think I can manage it......


 
Well that was difficult. If I changed to an easier gear, my legs were moving too fast with no resistance, and it felt like I had an itch I couldn't scratch. But change to a harder gear and my cadence crept up to its normal level, meaning I was going at normal speed. So I don't think it's actually technically possible for a bicycle to go slowly.

But I did find that if I eased away from Really Making An Effort just a little bit, then my legs and lungs were in much better shape at the end, and it probably only added a few minutes to an hour journey. A bit like in a car, where there's a noticeable increase in engine effort from 70mph to 80mph, but in an hour's journey it would only save you 7 minutes, if that. Granted it would allow you to squeeze in an extra episode of Pingu, but really, what's the point?


----------



## jarlrmai (3 May 2013)

hello wind I didn't really miss you.

Riding at a low heart rate is a good training exercise.


----------



## potsy (3 May 2013)

Light tailwind into work, much stronger headwind by the time I came home 

Had a middle aged woman on a shopping bike pass me as I was stopped at some red lights, I said 'red light' to her as she made her way into the middle of the junction waiting for a gap in the now crossing traffic.
She then carried on so I said it again slightly louder, 2 seconds later the lights turn green and I'm past her in an instant shaking my head as I go


----------



## fossyant (3 May 2013)

potsy said:


> Light tailwind into work, much stronger headwind by the time I came home


 
So I get the tailwind home later ?  Deffo felt it returning to the office at lunch. Hard work with that Westerly.


----------



## potsy (3 May 2013)

fossyant said:


> So I get the tailwind home later ?


And the rain hopefully


----------



## dave r (3 May 2013)

jarlrmai said:


> hello wind I didn't really miss you.
> 
> Riding at a low heart rate is a good training exercise.


I've got some of that to do, I put on about 10lb over the winter, I'll be dieting that off in a few weeks so I will be commuting with a heart monitor for a few weeks, keeping it down to zone 1-zone 2.


----------



## BSRU (3 May 2013)

My Evil SCR this morning looked even more evil when I watched the video


----------



## Gains84 (3 May 2013)

I rode the long way home to enjoy the sunshine and the best downhill section was completely ruined by a tractor going down it with a gigantic roller on the back at about 6mph...me and motorbike bloke eventually squeezed past though so still got the smug face on when over taking the cars! 
Nice week of riding all in all (apart from breaking a stem on normal commuter) - just want the mornings to be warm enough for no extra layers to cart back and forth more!


----------



## fossyant (3 May 2013)

Steady ride home tonight. Valuable stuff in my panniers.

M&S 2 dine for £10 meal and three bottles of wine. Don't want to be spilling any.


----------



## Leodis (3 May 2013)

Changed route home tonight, a nice change but my legs know its Friday still found the new route is a lot quicker and only half mile longer.


----------



## Andrew_P (3 May 2013)

Mid 30's lady passenger alongside me @ 25 mph "great body" thumbs up, no way was she taking the pish


----------



## HLaB (3 May 2013)

A nice easy commute to the pub for me, a couple of slow pints in the beer garden and when everybody else went indoors like a light weight I took my leave. The headwind on the way back seemed hard but that might have been the two beers in me


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (3 May 2013)

Another bootiful weeks worth of commuting. Last weeks PB of 245 miles Mon - Fri got knocked right out of the park this week with a 285  Thinking about trying for a 300 next week, we'll see.....


----------



## jarlrmai (3 May 2013)

_tailwind fark yeah_


----------



## ianrauk (3 May 2013)

BSRU said:


> My Evil SCR this morning looked even more evil when I watched the video


 

drums fingers on table...waiting...


----------



## BSRU (4 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> drums fingers on table...waiting...


 
Even more evil showing the video to other people

Can be summarised as follows:-
First 40 seconds I go away, just because I carried more momentum through the roundabout where he joined, he had to make a right turn but I had a straight line.
Then until about 2 minutes 30 seconds in, he can be seen getting closer and closer .
Then I change up, put a little squirt on and I quickly increase the gap.
Not to impressed with his road positioning, cycling in the suicide lane and the door zone .


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hy-lcW9WIqc


----------



## ianrauk (4 May 2013)

Excellent stuff.
You can see at the beginning he was trying to reel you in.......no hope..

I liked the shadow cam..


----------



## BSRU (4 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Excellent stuff.
> You can see at the beginning he was trying to reel you in.......no hope..
> 
> I liked the shadow cam..


At least it shows I'm not a vampire


----------



## hennbell (6 May 2013)

What a difference a fortnight makes, snow 2 weeks ago today +28C. Will not go back to tights till October so nice out.


----------



## apb (7 May 2013)

Best day of the year here today. Really should of taken the day off.

Extended my commute in. Definitely going for a lunch time cycle and then at 5:00 on the dot i am out of here for an extended cycle home.

Because the rest of the week is meant to be rubbish.


----------



## BSRU (7 May 2013)

Best morning commuting weather of the year so far, shame work got in the way otherwise I would have just kept going and going.

Only fly in the ointment, apart low flying insects, mini-WVM complete muppet overtake but entertained by two drivers trying to crash into each other on the magic roundabout.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (7 May 2013)

Nice commute in this morning in the sunshine, legs a bit tight from yesterday, but looking forward to tonight's commute before the rain comes back


----------



## fossyant (7 May 2013)

Lovely this morning.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 May 2013)

Hard work to start with, had three days off last week and did a fair bit of mileage (for me!) on the road bike, so getting back on the hybrid this morning was fun. Anyway 33 miles of brilliant sunshine, planning a similar distance tonight as the forecast for the rest of the week looks crap.


----------



## nilling (7 May 2013)

Glorious!!!


----------



## jarlrmai (7 May 2013)

Actual sweat!


----------



## G3CWI (7 May 2013)

Shorts and short-sleeved jersey. Detour to add a few more minutes. Bliss.


----------



## HLaB (7 May 2013)

I echo the great weather reports above  I'd been tempted to go further but today was just a short recovery commute for me 4.3miles round the Peterborough rowing lake and no conflict to report  
Oh and I forgot filtering past a long line of cars at one of the local pinch points


----------



## HLaB (7 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Hard work to start with, had three days off last week and did a fair bit of mileage (for me!) on the road bike, so getting back on the hybrid this morning was fun. Anyway 33 miles of brilliant sunshine, planning a similar distance tonight as the forecast for the rest of the week looks crap.


 Maybe you should revise your ticker; congrats btw on reaching your target before we are even halfway through the year


----------



## 2wheelsgeth (7 May 2013)

Finally rebuilt my Gary Fisher over the weekend - glorious ride in this morning (first with cleats, which was less terrifying than expected - sure my first clipless moment is due on the way home though). Slight ticking sound on a couple of the smaller rings on the cassette, which suggests there's an excuse for some more tinkering tonight. The very definition of good times...


----------



## Leodis (7 May 2013)

Wonderful ride in, missed my best by 10 seconds but Meh, roll on the ride home can...not...wait...


----------



## 400bhp (7 May 2013)

fossyant said:


> Lovely this morning.


 
wahooo

shorts and summer top (with arm warmers and a base layer)


Hybrid and canal today-forgotton my bottom bracket was shot on the normal commuter.


----------



## Frood42 (7 May 2013)

Great weather this morning for the commute  and the shorts came out  for the first time in a long time (on a commute anyway, my knees are still a little red from catching the sun on the 70 mile leisure ride to Kew and back on Saturday).

I really wish I hadn't been so lazy with deciding to do the 10 mile (rather than 20 mile commute) commute this morning, as it would have been great heading to Epping this morning. I will have to extend tonights commute if the weather continues to stay this nice.

Although the rest of the week according to the MET office is not looking so great


----------



## LeeOsborne (7 May 2013)

I did intend on wearing shorts this morning but glad I went for tights instead after I got T-boned on an island 2 miles into my journey. Apparently the sun was in her eyes so she didn't see me. Forgive me, but if you can't see then why just pull out? I was pretty lucky, tights are ripped so would have left some skin on the road without them. Starting to stiffen up now & bruises stating to show 

Result....


----------



## Jdratcliffe (7 May 2013)

LeeOsborne said:


> I did intend on wearing shorts this morning but glad I went for tights instead after I got T-boned on an island 2 miles into my journey. Apparently the sun was in her eyes so she didn't see me. Forgive me, but if you can't see then why just pull out? I was pretty lucky, tights are ripped so would have left some skin on the road without them. Starting to stiffen up now & bruises stating to show
> 
> Result....


Hope she stopped gave you details so she could pay for a new wheel(or truing ) and new tights


----------



## DWiggy (7 May 2013)

LeeOsborne said:


> I did intend on wearing shorts this morning but glad I went for tights instead after I got T-boned on an island 2 miles into my journey. Apparently the sun was in her eyes so she didn't see me. Forgive me, but if you can't see then why just pull out? I was pretty lucky, tights are ripped so would have left some skin on the road without them. Starting to stiffen up now & bruises stating to show
> 
> Result....


 


Holy shoot fella, hope shes paying for that damage!, glad your ok!......I've notice that the last few week's more and more people are pulling out on me, probably the low sun position? I'm super dubious at every junction where theres a car waiting to pull out!....scary.


----------



## 400bhp (7 May 2013)

Jdratcliffe said:


> Hope she stopped gave you details so she could pay for a new wheel(or *truing* ) and new tights


----------



## 400bhp (7 May 2013)

LeeOsborne said:


> I *got T-boned on an island*


 
I'm hoping the powers that be do some analysis of collisions at roundabouts and cyclists. Must be a high proportion of incidents.


----------



## Edwards80 (7 May 2013)

DWiggy said:


> Holy s*** fella, hope shes paying for that damage!, glad your ok!......I've notice that the last few week's more and more people are pulling out on me, probably the low sun position? I'm super dubious at every junction where theres a car waiting to pull out!....scary.


 
Oof. Glad you're mostly intact. Hope you got the details and that they do the right thing to "put it right" as best they can.

I've stopped trying to work out why some people do what they do, just assume everyone will do something daft and do your best to prevent them from hitting you!


----------



## BSRU (7 May 2013)

Cycled home at lunch time and saw a large group of tourists being led around by tour guides(in Swindon)


----------



## LeeOsborne (7 May 2013)

Jdratcliffe said:


> Hope she stopped gave you details so she could pay for a new wheel(or truing ) and new tights


 
They seem to be a decent couple, she called her husband who came out and drove me home. He said he'll pay for any damage....but we'll see once he gets the bill. They only live 10 minutes from me so it'll be easy enough to go and visit if any problems. To be honest, I haven't really looked at the bike, the rim is actually split. More damage has become apparent since though, went to get my lunch out of my bag to find my lunch box smashed, also ripped one of my shoes which could be a bit of a result as I didn't really like them. One witness said I rolled like a stunt man when I hit the floor  I reckon I watch too many action movies!

I went for a gentle ride on the MTB yesterday, mainly along the canal, but without my lid. This has made me think twice about doing that in future. I came across this same junction on the way home.


----------



## Jdratcliffe (7 May 2013)

Glad your ok sounds like could have been alot worse!


----------



## dave r (7 May 2013)

Lovely sunshine today and warm enough for short sleeves morning and evening, my back injury is healing nicely, just aches a bit and is a bit stiff, with the birds singing and the drivers behaving themselves its been a thoroughly enjoyable days commuting, I even got to chat to another cycle commuter on the way home tonight.


----------



## Hip Priest (7 May 2013)

Fair weather cycle commuters galore today. I've never seen it busier. Obviously, it's great to see cycling becoming more popular, and more people getting the benefits of exercise and fresh air, but part of me keeps thinking "GET OUT OF MY WAY YOU CLUELESS NOOBS!"

I think it is my inner chimp.


----------



## kipster (7 May 2013)

Back on the bike after a few days off and legs felt really energised, nice weather helped make for a good ride to work and back home.


----------



## paul04 (7 May 2013)

kipster said:


> nice weather helped make for a good ride to work and back home.


 
Really does make a difference when the weather is nice


----------



## Andrew_P (7 May 2013)

LeeOsborne said:


> They seem to be a decent couple, she called her husband who came out and drove me home. He said he'll pay for any damage....but we'll see once he gets the bill. They only live 10 minutes from me so it'll be easy enough to go and visit if any problems. To be honest, I haven't really looked at the bike, the rim is actually split. More damage has become apparent since though, went to get my lunch out of my bag to find my lunch box smashed, also ripped one of my shoes which could be a bit of a result as I didn't really like them. One witness said I rolled like a stunt man when I hit the floor  I reckon I watch too many action movies!
> 
> I went for a gentle ride on the MTB yesterday, mainly along the canal, but without my lid. This has made me think twice about doing that in future. I came across this same junction on the way home.


Glad you can laugh about it now, bet you were fecking seething when you got up!! Pity about you Fulcrum Racing Zero's getting trashed  . Is the Triban Alu? I would take it to a Decathlon and ask for an insurance assessment, just to be sure the frames not buggered


----------



## Andrew_P (7 May 2013)

Cannot believe it has taken until the second week in May for me to forget to turn left in to work and keep going, and would you believe it I turned the wrong way out of work on the way home, "sorry I am bit late had a bit of a rush job at work on before I left"


----------



## jarlrmai (7 May 2013)

Extended my ride to just to a over a pacy 20 miles home, took about an hour, can't actually believe the forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## stowie (7 May 2013)

From Aldgate down the mile-end road was entertaining as the traffic was backed up to a police checkpoint (presumably checking on tax discs). Less entertaining was the mass of greenfly that seemed to follow me home. Anyone else seem to get covered in greenfly or were they just attracted by my very red and rather sunburnt scalp (forgot my hat yesterday)?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 May 2013)

31 quiet but hard miles home tonight, wind seemed to be against me on every hill. Took me only three minutes longer this morning to do an extra 2 miles on tonights ride and I thought this morning it was hard.


----------



## subaqua (7 May 2013)

stowie said:


> From Aldgate down the mile-end road was entertaining as the traffic was backed up to a police checkpoint (presumably checking on tax discs). Less entertaining was the mass of greenfly that seemed to follow me home. Anyone else seem to get covered in greenfly or were they just attracted by my very red and rather sunburnt scalp (forgot my hat yesterday)?


 they had one car on the pavement by bow police station with a large" siezed for no insurance" sticker on it. made I giggle.

morning commute was interesting as i have decided that as i am not recognised for knocking my pipe out, i am arriving at 07.45 changed and out on site for 08.00 rather than getting in at 06.15. lots more cycles and cars . was a nice ride in and was visited by PF as i wheeled the bike out of the door, as the tube deflated rapidly,so shoved a new tube in. still holding pressure over 12 hrs later with no repair ????


----------



## bicyclos (7 May 2013)

Tried my Cycle Chat kit on for the first time which matched the colour of my bike. Had a lovely fast ride in to work and a good workout coming home. Felt good and strong, must be the weather....then again I have had a fantastic weekend!


----------



## ianrauk (7 May 2013)

Yup, a few more cyclists out on today's commute. Lot's of clean road bike bling, but not that quick with it. Should have cycled through the crap weather guys. 

Was a nice fast ride home tonight due to a tasty tailwind.
Nearly got left hooked by a prat in a silver hatchback. He saw me alright as he came out of a road turning from the right, came alongside me then left hooked me. He got a very loud 'You farking divvy daffodil! for his troubles. He heard that alright as his window was down and he gave me a wave the tosser. Wish he had stopped as I would have had more then shouty words for him.


----------



## Glenn (7 May 2013)

I had a little accident trying to avoid a speeding tree yesterday in the woods nearby. I came off worse falling off and hyper extended my left knee backwards while still clipped on the bike, a trip to A&E today, they say I have strained or torn the Lateral Collatral ligament on my fibula


----------



## Archeress (7 May 2013)

Beatiful rides today. Came across one of those little wheeled electric bikes. We were in some small cycle ways at the time and I was content to follow him until I got to a road, but think he got intimidated by a road bike following him and pulled over to let me through. Bought some milk as I left the store, but it fell off the rear carrier where I had bungee corded it. Container split and I rode home one handed and made a lovely banana milkshake for my partner and I.

We then caught a bus back to Cribbs Causeway to pick up our new bikes, a Carrera Gryphon for John and a Carrera Zelos for me. Couldn't get onto the C2W scheme due to my tax situation and as John bought both had to go for what he was prepared to buy. Enjoyed the ride home from Halfords, bike is quick, but I feel the road a lot more, guess the old steel Raleigh was a bit bendy and took the bumps out


----------



## 400bhp (7 May 2013)

Well, will be back on the hybrid tomorrow. Ordered a bottom bracket off the internet. Feckers sent me a front hub instead.


----------



## LeeOsborne (7 May 2013)

LOCO said:


> Glad you can laugh about it now, bet you were fecking seething when you got up!! Pity about you Fulcrum Racing Zero's getting trashed  . Is the Triban Alu? I would take it to a Decathlon and ask for an insurance assessment, just to be sure the frames not buggered


 
 It has crossed my mind to use this opportunity to upgrade. I reckon I should get away with these http://www.decathlon.co.uk/pair-of-aksium-700c-wheels-id_8164046.html Any good? I'm new to all this road bike stuff.
Good point with the insurance assessment.


----------



## potsy (7 May 2013)

400bhp said:


> Well, will be back on the hybrid tomorrow. Ordered a bottom bracket off the internet. Feckers sent me a front hub instead.


That's better than a small bag of 'bo


----------



## addictfreak (7 May 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> Fair weather cycle commuters galore today. I've never seen it busier. Obviously, it's great to see cycling becoming more popular, and more people getting the benefits of exercise and fresh air, but part of me keeps thinking "GET OUT OF MY WAY YOU CLUELESS NOOBS!"
> 
> I think it is my inner chimp.



Didn't actually see many on my commute to work this morning, but I was out and about in the van about mid morning and I have never seen as many cyclists along the coast on a work day. Great to see but will they be around for the rest of the week when the weather changes?


----------



## Hip Priest (7 May 2013)

Not really commuting, but I've just been driving home from football and saw the best road bike I've ever seen in the flesh. A black Colnago, with those 'Lightweight' wheels. I was going to say chapeau, but the lights changed.

If it was you, I like your style!


----------



## Andrew_P (7 May 2013)

LeeOsborne said:


> It has crossed my mind to use this opportunity to upgrade. I reckon I should get away with these http://www.decathlon.co.uk/pair-of-aksium-700c-wheels-id_8164046.html Any good? I'm new to all this road bike stuff.
> Good point with the insurance assessment.


They are a good all round wheel, if you had the bog standard wheel before defo an upgrade


----------



## potsy (7 May 2013)

Had a guy today squeeze through the gap between me and the car on my right whilst waiting at the red light, he obviously didn't want to stop 
I said 'bit tight that pal' as I eased past him within 5 seconds of the lights changing to green, his bike sounded like he'd just taken it out of a skip and his helmet was at that 'jaunty' angle


----------



## DCLane (7 May 2013)

My 250th commute today since I started in May 2011 * 

Lots of stuck cars/buses on the commute home; Leeds city centre was gridlocked, whilst I sailed through. Also the ring road south had one lane resurfaced and the other closed off. Cars/buses/etc in the resurfaced bit, me getting 2nd on Strava on the closed lane. What was good was no driver tried to play 'ping the chippings at the cyclist' as I went past them/they passed me.

* Note: Yes, I'm that sad, boring individual who counts the number of commutes he's done.


----------



## Lyrical (7 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Yup, a few more cyclists out on today's commute. Lot's of clean road bike bling, but not that quick with it. Should have cycled through the crap weather guys.
> 
> Was a nice fast ride home tonight due to a tasty tailwind.
> Nearly got left hooked by a prat in a silver hatchback. He saw me alright as he came out of a road turning from the right, came alongside me then left hooked me. He got a very loud 'You f***ing divvy ****! for his troubles. He heard that alright as his window was down and he gave me a wave the tosser. Wish he had stopped as I would have had more then shouty words for him.


 

I thought that was my imagination, all these sparkling roadbikes at lights and very clean attire hrmmm ^.^


----------



## Matthew_T (8 May 2013)

Well the commute home started off well. I stopped on the shared path to offer some help to a couple from Kent who were on a cycling holiday. They had a puncture but it was all dealt with by the time I got there.
Then the day took a turn for the worst.

I got a puncture which I thought would be easy to fix. However, upon inspecting the tire I discovered that there was a massive great hole down the centre of the tire. I must have forgotten to check it as it had worn right through and into the tube. So I now had 2 options: Change the tube and pray that it didnt wear through that one, or ring my dad to pick me up (I was 9 miles from home).
I decided to give fixing it a go. I wanted to patch the hole in my tire but didnt have any spare rubber or a knife to cut the old tube. So I used some sellotape that I had and stuck it to the inside of the tire. I also wrapped the new tube in it too.
I then fitted the tire back on and the wheel.

Then as I was just approaching home, I was overtook closely by a couple, closely followed by a guy in the same car who was giving me a bit of abuse. After I had filtered past him, he then swerved at me forcing me to take avoiding action and dive into a side road. The happened right infront of a police car which I was amazed didnt hear my horn go off.
What really narked me was that the couple who had originally close passed me actually lived in my estate. I was contemplating having a word but just couldnt be bothered and wanted to get home since I was half an hour later than I wanted to be (courtesy of the puncture).

It hasnt been a good day for me today.


----------



## Leodis (8 May 2013)

Nice ride in today, passed the usual lycra roadie who looks like George Michael near Halfords (you know who you are!!). Beat my PB and felt a good work out was had.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (8 May 2013)

What a change from yesterday dark, grey damp and drizzling. Glad I put my tights on, was gonna just wear shorts, but I felt the cooler air this morning, kept ss shirt though. Glad I pur some extra miles in last night, who knows when the sun will return.


----------



## Andrew_P (8 May 2013)

Blimey it was wet, I mean really wet! Still at least it wasn't cold.


----------



## BSRU (8 May 2013)

Good commute in, rain had buggered off by the time I started, a little light drizzle for 20 minutes then dry.
It was quite warm this morning +13 with a light wind .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 May 2013)

Very wet ride in, took my kit off and thought, mmmm nice tanned legs, then the shower removed all the mud and revealed my pasty pins.


----------



## ianrauk (8 May 2013)

The rain was beating down on the conservatory when I woke up this morning..Hmmmmmm..
Got up, blah, blah, blah.. checked the temp. 12degs. What to wear for the commute. Bollocks to it. It's not cold. Stick to the SS shirt and shorts.
Luckily the rain turned into a very light drizzle by the time I left.

Met a fellow cycling commuter regular and as you do started talking about the weather. He asked where was my wet weather gear? Bugger that I said, It's not cold so not worth it. I look at the temp first rather then if wet or dry. He said good point and that he was boiling in the bag. 

Was nice having a nice clean bike for a long period of time..Oh well.


----------



## fossyant (8 May 2013)

Weather changing here. Still dry but windy. Heavy clouds. Posted 4 top tens in strava, just because the traffic was light and I didn't get stopped too much at the lights.


----------



## thefollen (8 May 2013)

Nice run in. A bit soggy initially but as I went for a swim it wasn't like I was going to get any drier  Upon leaving the pool there was no rain (about 7:45am). Close to being left hooked by an Addison Lee people carrier at Holborn but managed to avoid. Didn't Strava it- took it v easy gliding along at around 20mph. Funnily enough it was possibly one of my quicker (overall) rides- anyone else find when taking it easy you get a better run of lights? Wanted to really spank it last night and everytime I'd built a decent speed up I was hit with an unlucky red!


----------



## I like Skol (8 May 2013)

400bhp said:


> Well, will be back on the hybrid tomorrow. Ordered a bottom bracket off the internet. Feckers sent me a front hub instead.


 Was it Tweeks and was it a Tiagra 4600 front hub, coz I ordered one about 15 days ago and it hasn't arrived yet.

Not really a 'tale from the commute' but rode to school with the kids today and it is a lovely way to start the day, for them and for me. 2.5 miles each way.


----------



## 400bhp (8 May 2013)

I like Skol said:


> *Was it Tweeks and was it a Tiagra 4600 front hub, coz I ordered one about 15 days ago and it hasn't arrived yet.*
> 
> Not really a 'tale from the commute' but rode to school with the kids today and it is a lovely way to start the day, for them and for me. 2.5 miles each way.


 
Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I like Skol (8 May 2013)

400bhp said:


> Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
You are kidding aren't you? I was about to get in touch with them today. 

Can you drop it off when you're passing?


----------



## 400bhp (8 May 2013)

No, seriously. Not joking. 

How feckin bizarre. Well, look, if it can be arranged I could post it on to you. (I am awaiting a reply from them as to what they intend to do - some companies will just send out the right part but some would want me to send the wrong part back. Having not used them before I'm not sure what their policy is but I'll be pished off if they want me to send it back before they send me the correct part).


----------



## I like Skol (8 May 2013)

I'm dropping them a line at the moment with a link to this thread so just sit on it for a while, I'm not desperate so I can collect it or we'll wait until we go on a forum ride. It is 32H isn't it?


----------



## 400bhp (8 May 2013)

refer them to the post number otherwise they will spennd a while looking for the correct post.

32H-not sure as I just looked at the box and sighed. It's sat at home at the minute and I'm at work so cannot check.


----------



## I like Skol (8 May 2013)

Yay, I linked to this page. I'm not stooopid, honest!



< @potsy insert witty, sarcastic comment here>


----------



## DWiggy (8 May 2013)

....soggy, wet ride in today, but it was warm!


----------



## Davidsw8 (8 May 2013)

That's gotta rate as one of my worst commutes in. Not only was it wet and I got very hot in my cycle jacket (I need some new waterproof summer togs I think), there was a ton of road closures cos of old Queenypoo's trekking up from her pad over to Parliament. So, no right turns at all off Horseferry Road which kept me in REALLY heavy traffic and it was really every man for himself, people taking stupid risks, cutting each other up etc. was madness.

Managed to get to HorseGuards Road and had to walk (well, I ran it) my bike all the way. A police officer told me I could cycle up the pavement 'as long as I didn't hit anyone', I said 'If I cycled on the pavement, you should arrest me' and he just laughed. Fair enough but out of principle, I'm not gonna pavement cycle even if 1 cop gives me permission cos the next one might not be of the same mindset.

Should all be clear by the cycle home though


----------



## DWiggy (8 May 2013)

Also what's with all the white foam on the road's? obviously something to do with the rain but don't remember seeing it before (Dartford/Gravesend area)


----------



## ianrauk (8 May 2013)

Davidsw8 said:


> That's gotta rate as one of my worst commutes in. Not only was it wet and I got very hot in my cycle jacket (I need some new waterproof summer togs I think), there was a ton of road closures cos of old Queenypoo's trekking up from her pad over to Parliament. So, no right turns at all off Horseferry Road which kept me in REALLY heavy traffic and it was really every man for himself, people taking stupid risks, cutting each other up etc. was madness.
> 
> Managed to get to HorseGuards Road and had to walk (well, I ran it) my bike all the way. *A police officer told me I could cycle up the pavement 'as long as I didn't hit anyone'*, I said 'If I cycled on the pavement, you should arrest me' and he just laughed. Fair enough but out of principle, I'm not gonna pavement cycle even if 1 cop gives me permission cos the next one might not be of the same mindset.
> 
> Should all be clear by the cycle home though


 
This was said to me by a real cop on a Sunday Morning London Ride by Buck House.
So we did, only for a jumped up peanut of a PCSO fine me £30. A PCSO by the name of Gordon Brown.


----------



## HLaB (8 May 2013)

Seeing as the wind is to get up again I opted for a longer ride (18.5 miles) and rest tomorrow rather than today. It was the same Morborne Hill commute I've done before and was quite pleasant only 5-8mph winds and light drizzle. The hill into this slight headwind on the heavy fixie was manageable and once over it, the run back in to town is a fast one


----------



## Frood42 (8 May 2013)

Shorter commute again today, depsite it being a little drizzly  it was rather enjoyable, I don't mind the rain, I prefer the rain to the head winds.
I wish I had decided against wearing the waterproof though, as it meant I was wetter from the sweating  I was doing than the actual rain.


----------



## Davidsw8 (8 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> This was said to me by a real cop on a Sunday Morning London Ride by Buck House.
> So we did, only for a jumped up peanut of a PCSO fine me £30. A PCSO by the name of Gordon Brown.


 
Hah! I knew I was right! Thanks Ian


----------



## BSRU (8 May 2013)

Davidsw8 said:


> Not only was it wet and I got very hot in my cycle jacket (I need some new waterproof summer togs I think)


Just get wet in the summer, it's warm.
Wearing waterproofs when it is too warm just results in getting soaked from sweat instead of rain.


----------



## Davidsw8 (8 May 2013)

BSRU said:


> Just get wet in the summer, it's warm.
> Wearing waterproofs when it is too warm just results in getting soaked from sweat instead of rain.


 
Good point, it's finding places at work to dry wet stuff though without making the place look like Widow Twanky's


----------



## BSRU (8 May 2013)

Davidsw8 said:


> Good point, it's finding places at work to dry wet stuff though without making the place look like Widow Twanky's


Yes, been commented a few times at work about my laundry business


----------



## Andrew_P (8 May 2013)

DWiggy said:


> Also what's with all the white foam on the road's? obviously something to do with the rain but don't remember seeing it before (Dartford/Gravesend area)


 Same here I too wondered what it was, don't remember seeing it before either. This was SE London area too


----------



## potsy (8 May 2013)

LOCO said:


> Same here I too wondered what it was, don't remember seeing it before either. This was SE London area too


Tears of all the southern Man U fans?


----------



## Jdratcliffe (8 May 2013)

Soaking wet on the ride in today was nice to have a clean bike for few days.. back to wet commutes i guess.. :-(


----------



## ianrauk (8 May 2013)

LOCO said:


> Same here I too wondered what it was, don't remember seeing it before either. This was SE London area too


 

It's the grit and salt residue.


----------



## Leodis (8 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> This was said to me by a real cop on a Sunday Morning London Ride by Buck House.
> So we did, only for a jumped up peanut of a PCSO fine me £30. A PCSO by the name of Gordon Brown.


 
I thought it was just a myth of the £30 fine.


----------



## ianrauk (8 May 2013)

Leodis said:


> I thought it was just a myth of the £30 fine.


 

Oh no...


----------



## Leodis (8 May 2013)

I wonder if they give the fines to BSO riding chavs or do they leave it for people who can pay the fine?


----------



## DWiggy (8 May 2013)

According to my reliable Met office app, tomorrow at 4pm there will be gusts of 50mph....wohaa, hope its a tail wind!


----------



## Andrew_P (8 May 2013)

DWiggy said:


> According to my reliable Met office app, tomorrow at 4pm there will be gusts of 50mph....wohaa, hope its a tail wind!


I was expecting a tough ride in this morning, going by the BBC local weather report on th the TV I should have had 15mph+ headwinds, if they were there I didn't notice them


----------



## gaz (8 May 2013)

Put on a long sleeve base layer for some reason this morning and I boiled on the way into work!


----------



## MichaelO (8 May 2013)

DWiggy said:


> According to my reliable Met office app, tomorrow at 4pm there will be gusts of 50mph....wohaa, hope its a tail wind!


Headwind for me tomorrow night 
http://www.xcweather.co.uk/forecast/london


----------



## HLaB (8 May 2013)

DWiggy said:


> According to my reliable Met office app, tomorrow at 4pm there will be gusts of 50mph....wohaa, hope its a tail wind!


SSW here and my commute is westardly headwind for me! We are only getting 48mph gusts


----------



## DWiggy (8 May 2013)

My ride home is Easterly so as side/tail wind for me, should be fun...gulp.


----------



## addictfreak (8 May 2013)

A tale of two rides today. Decided on an MTB commute this morning taking in a coastal route along the a cliff top path. Warm enough for shorts and short sleeves at 7am. Route is only 10 mile but about 40% off road. Great ride, picked up a little bit of a tailwind along the coast, so thought I might pick up a KOM. In fact I managed to pick up two, but surprisingly not where I had a tailwind!
Ride home was a little different, the coastal tailwind and turned into a strong headwind and the drizzle added to the atmosphere. Still warm enough for shorts etc and a light shell to keep that rain off.
Two enjoyable rides, may use the MTB again tomorrow.


----------



## GrasB (8 May 2013)

Got 10 seconds of horn from a driver today. He objected to me not overtaking 2 cyclists on a blind S-bend which was making him late, so late he needed to stop blocking the road so no one could get past to get out of his car & yell at me. Quickly got back in his car when I got out of mine... Oh yes I like my white Orca compression tops


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 May 2013)

12 miles or so of headwind tonight, average speed was 14.1mph, then turned for 9 miles of tailwind and managed to get the average speed for the whole ride up to 15.3mph. Rain managed to hold off apart from a very bit of light drizzle for around a mile or so.


----------



## subaqua (8 May 2013)

this mornings commute was brought to you by the song wishing i was lucky . mainly cos its wet wet wet. and i still managed to put in a good time. traffic cops were out on Bow fly heading towards Stratford so had a few numpties not look at the road on the side thney should but at the side they shouldn't.

ride home was a good one too. traffic cops were still at bow, but i didn't see them till i was giving it beanz on the downhill and i got a thumbs up and a big grin from the guy on the gun when i went past. i think i might have been going over 30


----------



## jarlrmai (8 May 2013)

massive fun on an extended commute again big tailwind down an exposed run easily managing 27MPH

Then heading back into the headwind......


----------



## Shut Up Legs (8 May 2013)

A nice, colourful Autumn commute home 2 days ago, with perfect temperatures again . Here's a few happy-snaps, probably not quite as picturesque as the UK in Autumn, but nice enough.

Just west of the Doncaster Rd tunnel on the Koonung Creek Trail:






Then on the same trail between Surrey and Springvale Rds:





And it's just as good at home in Ringwood North:





Note the complete absence of motor vehicle on the driveway  . I'm sure my neighbours think I'm strange, but then I think they're strange for obviously having too many cars, so they tend to spill out onto the street, because there's no room left on their driveways.


----------



## jarlrmai (8 May 2013)

I wish we had bike trails like that around here, do they even exist at all in the UK, smooth tarmac and no cars is all I ask for.


----------



## Leodis (9 May 2013)

Tough ride in this morning, enough of a headwind to stop any momentum also had to mess around with my clip on guards, then the disc was rubbing grrrr then late...  Least its Thursday, a day closer.


----------



## martinclive (9 May 2013)

Came across a young MTBr on the Guided Busway with puncture and no kit or pump (or idea!). Mate and I stopped and repaired for him and send him on his way - 10 mins late home - no big deal and feeling good (really nice that others passing asked if we were OK too - restores some faith in human nature)


----------



## Archeress (9 May 2013)

Really strong head wind on the way in made the going really tough. Looking forward to a fast ride home even if it does rain on me.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## nilling (9 May 2013)

Got cut up by a car with a "Think Bike" sticker


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (9 May 2013)

Yes the winds picking up, not good!


----------



## BSRU (9 May 2013)

A nice bracing wind with a brief 10 minute downpour


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 May 2013)

A ride of two halves, first half headwind, struggling to do 11 mph up hill, second half tailwind effortlessly doing 28 mph. Was a bit chilly this morning but the sun was out and it is dry, going to be fun biking home if they wind stays as it is.


----------



## apb (9 May 2013)

Dry and cool, not to windy. Nice morning to be on the bike.

lots of cars in the city, so the last mile was nice and easy.


----------



## I like Skol (9 May 2013)

victor said:


> .....probably not quite as picturesque as the UK in Autumn,........just west of the Doncaster Rd tunnel.....


 
The Doncaster Rd tunnel in autumn in the UK conjures up an entirely different image. Picture graffitti, broken lighting, smashed bottles, concrete, strong smell of p!ss...... I think you get the idea


----------



## Shut Up Legs (9 May 2013)

I like Skol said:


> The Doncaster Rd tunnel in autumn in the UK conjures up an entirely different image. Picture graffitti, broken lighting, smashed bottles, concrete, strong smell of p!ss...... I think you get the idea


Sounds unpleasant . The tunnel in the photo above is in my commuting video, from about 3:20 to 3:40:


----------



## Andrew_P (9 May 2013)

Well that was a bit of drag this morning, once I got up and over the first part of North downs the wind had picked up, not blustery just a constant drain on the legs. Supposed to get up to 20mph+ this afternoon with gusts of 50mph. Not sure if I am looking ofrwatd to that or not as some sites say it will be WSW and othe SW! Either glad its not going ot be a headwind...


----------



## I like Skol (9 May 2013)

victor said:


> Sounds unpleasant . The tunnel in the photo above is in my commuting video, from about 3:20 to 3:40:




I forgot to mention the dog turds! I don't actually know what the Doncaster road tunnel is like (if it exists in the uk) but I am painting a typical scene of what most urban subways are like. The one in your vid looks good enough to go visit for a picnic!


----------



## Davidsw8 (9 May 2013)

More road closures in Westminster today, traffic was gridlocked all the way between Lambeth Bridge and Horse Guards, so much so that I had to walk my bike half the way as it was impossible (and very dangerous) to cycle through. Cars and motorbikes and taxis all just cramming into each other at right angles, was madness!

And I couldn't see a reason for the roads being shut, Parliament was yesterday....


----------



## Frood42 (9 May 2013)

A bit blowy on the commute in today, but still some sun. Took the short route again today(10 miles) as I have decided to have a sort of break this week on doing much distance. Friday will be the short route as well, because in the evening I am going to see the new Star Trek film. Hopefully a shorter week will save up some energy for the Saturday leisure ride and I can perhaps go a little bit faster.


----------



## Jdratcliffe (9 May 2013)

LOCO said:


> Well that was a bit of drag this morning, once I got up and over the first part of North downs the wind had picked up, not blustery just a constant drain on the legs. Supposed to get up to 20mph+ this afternoon with gusts of 50mph. Not sure if I am looking ofrwatd to that or not as some sites say it will be WSW and othe SW! Either glad its not going ot be a headwind...


your the lucky one i head the other way! so head wind for me .. :-(


----------



## robjh (9 May 2013)

Highest ever average for my 12 mile commute this morning, at 19.3 mph. I suspect the wind had more to do with it than my superb state of peak fitness. Going to pay for it tonight though, with the wind expected to be gusting at 40-50mph into my face. Oh, and heavy rain too.


----------



## Andrew_P (9 May 2013)

Jdratcliffe said:


> your the lucky one i head the other way! so head wind for me .. :-(


Yeah will be thinking of you North to South afternoon riders!! Might try and keep something in reserve and improve my position on the Coulsdon Bypass burn, as long as there is not too much traffic.

I too wondered if I see you in the morning\afternoo but pretty sure we must just miss each other, I pull on to the A23 just north of (what was) Fitness First Purley around 7-7.10am I reckon you are closing in on Croydon by then? I come through Redhill normally 3.30ish Mon -Wed and 4ish Thurs/Fri

Anyway most days I am either in a plain black Gore jacket, nearly always Castelli shorts and a Black Specialized bike and black helmet, Ninjaesque except for all the silver reflective parts and the yellow rucksack


----------



## HLaB (9 May 2013)

Its becoming a regular occurrence for me but I wen for a loop over Morborne Hill Bump on the fixie. Beautiful sunshine but fresher in a strong wind. I was only 13.8mph for the first 10miles (OK part of that was through Thorpe Meadow/ Orton Mere where there too many peds to go fast anyway) but once I crested the bump and headed towards town my average went up to 15.7mph; if I done my back of the fag packet maths right that was 18.4mph for circa 7miles. Guess where I had the tail wind  It then fell to 15.6mph as I got back into town traffic, dismounted and crossed a pelican to a shared use path etc in the last mile and a bit.


----------



## Jdratcliffe (9 May 2013)

LOCO said:


> Yeah will be thinking of you North to South afternoon riders!! Might try and keep something in reserve and improve my position on the Coulsdon Bypass burn, as long as there is not too much traffic.
> 
> I too wondered if I see you in the morning\afternoo but pretty sure we must just miss each other, I pull on to the A23 just north of (what was) Fitness First Purley around 7-7.10am I reckon you are closing in on Croydon by then? I come through Redhill normally 3.30ish Mon -Wed and 4ish Thurs/Fri
> 
> Anyway most days I am either in a plain black Gore jacket, nearly always Castelli shorts and a Black Specialized bike and black helmet, Ninjaesque except for all the silver reflective parts and the yellow rucksack


 
I cross tesco/ purley cross at 6:45/7am so im at fitness first bit before that so yea must just miss each other and on return hit home at 5:30 so pass fitness first at around 5pm red black white cannondale caad8 black helmet plain black tights/shorts grey backpack and nearly always red or orange jerseys.


----------



## kipster (9 May 2013)

A bit blowy for the ride in this morning which made for a slow hard slog, but thought coming home should be ok. Just went out to pick up a bit of lunch and the wind is all over the place so it could well be a slow hard slog home and the rain is expected about the time I will be leaving. On the plus side I can check out how good the new panniers are at keeping the rain out. Looking forward to new tyres being delivered and putting the Kenda 8 blocks away for the summer (they came on the bike and I had to use the weather as an excuse to replace them!).


----------



## subaqua (9 May 2013)

big headwind on the way in . can't wait for the ride home


----------



## Andrew_P (9 May 2013)

Getting quite gusty here, not sure there is going to be much benefit seem to be all over place..


----------



## HLaB (9 May 2013)

LOCO said:


> Getting quite gusty here, not sure there is going to be much benefit seem to be all over place..


Its supposed to be 51mph by the time I go home, I might give this evening's ride a miss commuting will be enough exercise


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 May 2013)

I'm looking at a 25mph headwind and rain for when I leave, don't think I will be doing the extended route tonight.


----------



## Archeress (9 May 2013)

victor said:


> Sounds unpleasant . The tunnel in the photo above is in my commuting video, from about 3:20 to 3:40:




Hi Victor, looks like a fantastic commute you have there. Loved the section with many bends (where you rang your bell for the runners). I also love the signs put up along the route. Bristol reckons itself to be a "cycling city" but I think the council should watch this video to see how to do it properly.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## HLaB (9 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm looking at a 25mph headwind and rain for when I leave, don't think I will be doing the extended route tonight.


 Likewise I looped a bit west (about 9 miles) of my destination to get a tail wind last night I don't think I'll be doing that tonight


----------



## DWiggy (9 May 2013)

Looking really gusty out there now, might wimp out tonight as some of those gusts are really quite fierce and i'm heading West so a lot of side wind!


----------



## HLaB (9 May 2013)

According to the met the weather station just up the road is sein 45mph gusts


----------



## Fuzzball (9 May 2013)

I had the tailwind into work and the headwind home. I used the single speed yesterday, but after coming home to my new saddle, seat post and clamp for the road bike I couldn't help but take it out today. The bike is riding great now and it was a pleasure. Even glad of headwind home, it stopped me from trying to see just how far I could push the new set up and even with the wind was able to spin at 15mph.
After taking the flyer out yesterday I came home to tell my better half all about it and it was during that conversation that i realised what the difference was from the normal commute.
I was knocked down on commute to work Sept '11. And since then cycling had only been for function but this week I have remembered how to have FUN on the bike and just enjoy the ride. I am soo glad to have this back as I thought that feeling was gone for good.
Though my commute bike is now huffing in the corner after being shunned 2 days in a row!


----------



## GrasB (9 May 2013)

Home bound commute - 

Roadie: How's the wind down there?
Me: What wind? 
Roadie: Lucky b*****d!


----------



## Andrew_P (9 May 2013)

Tailish wind on the way home but was getting buffed around quite a bit, really opened it up on the bypass was clipping 38mph+ would have got past 40mph but the fecking lights changed just before the next drop down, probably just as well as it getting a bit hairy in parts, exhilarating though lets you know you are alive and kicking!!


----------



## ManiaMuse (9 May 2013)

Going to work - Neutral, barely noticeable wind

Going home - Mother bitching headwind with swirling crosswind gusts from hell

How so?


----------



## thefollen (9 May 2013)

Good luck with the wind peeps- hope it's a tail!


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (9 May 2013)

It's very windy and wet, have to confess I'm not looking forward to this one!


----------



## dave r (9 May 2013)

From summer to autumn in three days, must be a record even for this countries weather, cold ride in this morning, but bright and sunny, the ride home though was a bitch, cold, very wet and blowing a hoolie, flat chat into the wind for most of the ride home and my speed was down to single figures in places, was close passed on Bowling Green Rd simply because I was getting blown around that much I was struggling to hold primary, got home ten minutes later than usual.


----------



## BSRU (9 May 2013)

Very wet and windy, 37mph gusts, at least I had the choice of a short commute home.


----------



## Leodis (9 May 2013)

Made a total school boy error on the way home. Was trying to avoid the river running down a road with wheel splash and traffic had stopped at a zebra crossing, I tried to brake and cut in the narrow inside and would have been ok except the first car late indicated left...  BOOM 

I learnt some things very important at that moment.

1) I am a total nob (which really was confirmed today)
2) I need to take it easy in poor weather
3) I need to stop racing myself in poor weather
4) Uninsured drivers speed off
5) I need to put safety as my number 1 priority 
6) Not all yardies are going to duff me up


----------



## Andrew_P (9 May 2013)

Leodis said:


> Made a total school boy error on the way home. Was trying to avoid the river running down a road with wheel splash and traffic had stopped at a zebra crossing, I tried to brake and cut in the narrow inside and would have been ok except the first car late indicated left...  BOOM
> 
> I learnt some things very important at that moment.
> 
> ...


 
Bad luck you and bike ok? liked your post, not sure that was the right thing!


----------



## Leodis (9 May 2013)

Yeah only pride hurt, bike seems to be ok. Got a battering from the wife, I cant hold my own water yet keep something from her is impos. Thanks for asking


----------



## dave r (9 May 2013)

bad luck, at least no serious damage done, apart from the earache from the Mrs.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 May 2013)

I mtfu'd and did 20 miles home, the headwind and crosswinds were brutal, Strava gave me an average speed of 14.1mph.


----------



## kipster (9 May 2013)

Started off with a head wind but scalped a couple of cyclists struggling, then turned a corner and had a tailwind the rest of the way, even changed the route a bit to stay in the tailwind for a bit longer, 33mph in a 30 limit never felt so good.


----------



## Gains84 (9 May 2013)

Ride home stayed dry and "fortunately" was a head wind with extra head wind gusts of 50 instead of side winds according to met office. Not sure if its changing forks to carbon but the front end gets blown about so easily now - gaps in hedgerows are my nemesis!


----------



## paul04 (9 May 2013)

Riding to work this morning was a battle, at one point I swear I was going backwards with the headwind

This afternoon was a cross between a tailwind/crosswind and rain, but I still went the longer way home


----------



## MichaelO (9 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I mtfu'd and did 20 miles home, the headwind and crosswinds were brutal, Strava gave me an average speed of 14.1mph.


 
I only managed an average of 13.0mph!! That was brutal...


----------



## ianrauk (9 May 2013)

That was tough... bloody tough.


----------



## HLaB (9 May 2013)

The side winds (nearby met station recorded 58mph) weren't as bad as I was expecting the muppet drivers on the other hand  Got two identical SMIDYS on the way home, I lie when I say identical as the first one didn't give a feic and told me that, the second one actually seemed sorry!


----------



## 400bhp (9 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> That was tough... bloody tough.


 
+1

And had a puncture a mile away from home, that kind of annoyingly teasing distance where you think should i walk and fix at home or should i fix now. I chose the latter.


----------



## Andrew Brown (9 May 2013)

Today's commute home consisted of a low point of 9mph due to bonkers headwind at a point where 17-18mph is the norm, and traversing 18 inch high dunes which have formed all the way across the cycle path on the sea front... No tyres were going to help me across that one! At least this round of strong winds didn't bless the wooded stretch with any fallen trees this time... So far!


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (9 May 2013)

Wasn't as bad as I expected tonight. The rain eased off, and the wind was kind, but in places where we battled head on, it was not so pleasant. Still it's done a dusted, bring on tomorrow I say


----------



## Lyrical (10 May 2013)

Wind


----------



## Jdratcliffe (10 May 2013)

LOCO said:


> Tailish wind on the way home but was getting buffed around quite a bit, really opened it up on the bypass was clipping 38mph+ would have got past 40mph but the fecking lights changed just before the next drop down, probably just as well as it getting a bit hairy in parts, exhilarating though lets you know you are alive and kicking!!


SO Lucky the bikers heading that way had some great gusts heading my way was such hard work!! some of the gusts just stopped you dead in your tracks!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (10 May 2013)

I hate Australian drivers .

There's only 1 part of my commute home which is more risky. I have a few km from work (southwestern corner of Melbourne CBD) along the Yarra Northbank, then 3km through inner-city roads to the very quiet and relatively traffic-free Yarra Blvd which goes through Yarra Bend Park, then shared paths until about 2km from home, then quiet local streets. It's the inner-city 3km where all the idiots drive, and the rest of my 33.5km commute home is pretty relaxed. I could swear that a distinct majority of Australian drivers don't know how to share the roads with cyclists, and a significant proportion of this majority go a step further and drive aggressively around cyclists, either due to impatience or malice.

Today in that 3km stretch, I had 2 close encounters, firstly a close overtake by trade van driver who just couldn't wait, so I used the AirZound horn. At the next set of red traffic lights, he started to berate me for not keeping left, even though he overtook me on a 2-lane (1 either way) road with parked cars on both sides, so I had no choice but to ride in the centre of the lane. So I started getting stuck into him, too, because I'd just had a gutful by then. The 2nd encounter was a driver who pulled out of a parking spot without looking.

So I had one of my rare commutes where I just couldn't regain my usual cycling good mood .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 May 2013)

Hard work again due to the wind, no way as bad as yesterday, still beats coming in the car.


----------



## Jdratcliffe (10 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Hard work again due to the wind, no way as bad as yesterday, still beats coming in the car.


so true!


----------



## Andrew_P (10 May 2013)

Wasn't as bad as I thought it might have been this morning, lowlights were few so all in all not a bad commute!


----------



## HLaB (10 May 2013)

A beautiful sunny morning, a little blowy but perfect for an extended commute; my chain whip bent last night so I was carrying a wheel to take to the lbs so only did a short one


----------



## Andrew_P (10 May 2013)

Jdratcliffe said:


> SO Lucky the bikers heading that way had some great gusts heading my way was such hard work!! some of the gusts just stopped you dead in your tracks!


 LOL I saw someone going backwards as they crested the last bit of the Coulsdon bypass I did feel sorry for them but I was going so fast up the little hill it was a fleeting thought! I would much rather travel in low wind, I even prefer that to a strong taillwind.


----------



## BSRU (10 May 2013)

Certainly an improvement on yesterday, winds lighter and only light drizzle.
Shorter commute day for me(50km) as I'm off to the LBS straight after work to pick up a new bike .


----------



## HLaB (10 May 2013)

BSRU said:


> Certainly an improvement on yesterday, winds lighter and only light drizzle.
> Shorter commute day for me(50km) as I'm off to the LBS straight after work to pick up a new bike .


 What are you getting


----------



## Andrew_P (10 May 2013)

BSRU said:


> Certainly an improvement on yesterday, winds lighter and only light drizzle.
> Shorter commute day for me(50km) as I'm off to the LBS straight after work to pick up a new bike .


 <insert envy smiley> Nothing is better than a new bike, the first ride the intial pampering it gets. Doesn't last for long so enjoy the time when it feel new!!


----------



## BSRU (10 May 2013)

HLaB said:


> What are you getting


A Genesis Croix De Fer .


----------



## Frood42 (10 May 2013)

Was bracing myself for the reported 50mph gusts of wind and the yellow wind warnings reported by the MET office for my afternoon commute, while it was a little blowy I seemed to be in luck with my route home and missed anything too bad.
The ride in this morning there was a couple of places with a cross wind but nothing to write home about.


----------



## gaz (10 May 2013)

Didn't really feel like going that fast today. Just took it easy and let the wind do most of the work for me this morning (unlike last night).
Caught up with a guy at thornton heath but let him go ahead on the run in to norbury. Didn't see him again until stockwell. I reckon he kept on going up to stretham and down to brixton and then along to stockwell. Around 6 miles total. My route however was an extra mile longer. Lighter traffic and better light sequences = more distance in the same time.


----------



## Arjimlad (10 May 2013)

Following another bike down the A38 towards Almondsbury this morning.

He pulled out to the right to avoid some sunken road repairs on a pinch point, where there is a pedestrian refuge in the middle of the road.

The Hyundai 4x4 which was passing us both nearly got him - only passed with a couple of inches to spare.

I have reported the defective road repairs (even though they are not the worst of potholes), because their location pushes bikes out into the road at a point where cars don't really have enough space to safely overtake in the first place.

He might just have been taking primary through the pinch point, but doing so nearly got him squashed 

The stupid thing is you can also avoid the ruts altogether by dodging into the bus stop space to the left of them.


----------



## Leodis (10 May 2013)

Well a rubbish end to the week has got worse... Tried to adjust my rear gear cable last night only to find this morning it got worse and riding this morning was horrid. In my wisdom I thought I would tighten it more... I failed and now the metal thingy at the end has come off and I can no longer take in the slack from the cable. Service time after work, dropping off at Evans in town and getting there on three gears  £50+ down the pan, I cannot be trusted with anything mechanical. 

Next bike is having Hub gears & Marathon tyres


----------



## BSRU (10 May 2013)

Quick dash home, then off to the LBS, now the proud owner of a black Croix De Fer, with black bar tape, black brooks saddle, black full length mudguards and black rear rack


----------



## ianrauk (10 May 2013)

BSRU said:


> Quick dash home, then off to the LBS, now the proud owner of a black Croix De Fer, with black bar tape, black brooks saddle, black full length mudguards and black rear rack


 

me likey.. me wanna see piccie!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 May 2013)

Really weird commute weather wise. Wind still strong but no way as bad as last night, still enough to have to make we work hard. As I left work the sky was really dark so I had my jacket on, absolutely threw it down with rain for the first mile or so. After 3 miles the rain has stopped and everywhere is dry. At 10 miles stopped and took the jacket off as I was getting really warm, jersey front is drenched in sweat, by the time I get home it is bone dry.

Got a good scalping in, I'm coming up a hill and catching a fella up, I thought I would stay behind him whilst we got to the top as the cycle path is narrow and does a 90 degree turn, he looks over his shoulder and sees me about 10-15 feet behind him so he gets out of the saddle and starts to go for it, I just stayed in my seat and went by with barely any effort  - either he was really unfit or I am just getting better.


----------



## Glow worm (10 May 2013)

Brutal wind going in- took 48 minutes (10 miles), about 5 minutes longer than average. Lovely ride home though, flying along- 37 minutes.


----------



## Spartak (10 May 2013)

Overtook an old gent tonight wearing a flat cap, in the wicker basket sitting on top of his rear rack was 4 or 5 pigeons


----------



## subaqua (10 May 2013)

wind last night was brilliant 18 mins to do the 7 miles home last night without trying !! 44 mph down the bow fly and a stunning almost constant 30 into stratford. paid for it today though on the way in. friday legs on way home so slow pootle oh and who ever the guy is on the fixie we can see you were wearing a womans thong - know its a bloke the goatee beard gave it away. it was poking over the waistband


----------



## Andrew Brown (10 May 2013)

After the sand yesterday, we got the predicted smattering of fallen trees today!


----------



## BSRU (10 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> me likey.. me wanna see piccie!


Need to remove all the reflectors first


----------



## HLaB (10 May 2013)

Needed to carry the wheel for my geared bike back to the flat but although the wind was strong it was warm and also sunny, so I dropped the wheel off and got a tail wind to the beer garden where colleagues congregate and after a couples pints and a sugar boost I headed back into the wind but it didn't actually feel that strong any more but that was probably the alcohol affect


----------



## Hip Priest (10 May 2013)

Spartak said:


> Overtook an old gent tonight wearing a flat cap, in the wicker basket sitting on top of his rear rack was 4 or 5 pigeons


 
You know those threads we have occasionally, where people argue over what constitutes a 'proper cyclist'? Well, the answer is that bloke.


----------



## Hip Priest (10 May 2013)

The rear brake was rubbing on my bike, so the commute was a bit of a grind. Got home and realised the problem. I hadn't seated the wheel properly last weekend when I'd took it off, and I'd barely tightened the QR. What a massive douche.


----------



## Matthew_T (11 May 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> The rear brake was rubbing on my bike, so the commute was a bit of a grind. Got home and realised the problem. I hadn't seated the wheel properly last weekend when I'd took it off, and I'd barely tightened the QR. What a massive douche.


I have done that before, and been very glad that the wheel hadnt come off over a big bump or something.


----------



## BSRU (11 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> me likey.. me wanna see piccie!


----------



## Hip Priest (11 May 2013)

That is a lovely bike. My only criticism is that bikes should be photographed drive-side-on, and in the big ring!


----------



## Hip Priest (11 May 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> I have done that before, and been very glad that the wheel hadnt come off over a big bump or something.


 
Yes, I definitely got lucky. The worst thing was, I spent a good 10 minutes fiddling with the brakes before I realised the root cause of the problem.


----------



## kipster (11 May 2013)

New tyres on the cx commute bike, replaced the kenda 8 blocks with all conditions armadillo, what a difference, got the commute home this afternoon to an average of 17.7 mph, previous best average was 16.9. The wind is still gusty down here in Hampshire and I had a head wind for half of the ride.


----------



## paul04 (11 May 2013)

The ride into work was ok and got there just before the rain started, on the way home, well no rain but a killer headwind.


----------



## BSRU (13 May 2013)

A very pleasant ride in this morning, although short, first day using the Genesis so using the commute as a bike fit ride, didn't have any free time over the weekend, eldest suffering from chicken pox .
This allows me to get set up perfectly for tomorrows full commute in some interesting weather and to see how disc brakes perform in heavy rain..


----------



## MickL (13 May 2013)

Not a bad cycle in this morning, did see three Canadian Geese trying to fight each other (Gang warfare ?) and with very little head wind.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 May 2013)

Nice ride in apart from the visit from the 1/2" piece of glass straight through the marathon plus. At least it was easy to find. Thank you to the three people that stopped and offered help.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 May 2013)

BSRU said:


> A very pleasant ride in this morning, although short, first day using the Genesis so using the commute as a bike fit ride, didn't have any free time over the weekend, eldest suffering from chicken pox .
> This allows me to get set up perfectly for tomorrows full commute in some interesting weather and to see how *disc brakes perform in heavy rain.*.


 
Please let us know, I can't decide whether or not to go for disc brakes on my next commuter


----------



## BSRU (13 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Please let us know, I can't decide whether or not to go for disc brakes on my next commuter


Will do, hopefully discs bring more consistency.


----------



## Leodis (13 May 2013)

Had to pick the bike up from Evans this morning, 50 minutes to travel 4.5 miles on the bus.. Shocking. Then a 3 mile rush to work with a nasty headwind. Looking forward to the ride home, just trying to get my Mojo back.


----------



## DWiggy (13 May 2013)

Was surprisingly warm this morning with my short sleeve jersey on although a little windy still made a good time in......I do love riding into work, love it


----------



## Andrew_P (13 May 2013)

I have had a really annoying rattle since Jan  One which I had been putting down to my Raceblade Longs but since stripping them off 4 weeks ago the noise was still there, so last weekend I stripped the crank and BB which got rid of the out the saddle clicking, but still had this rattle. 

Decided to change Cassette & Chain this weekend and found that my RD had seized no forward and aft movent at the attachment bolt so was able to get one locally cheaper than Wiggle  fitted it and wow a silent ride in felt really weird some of the worst rough spots I was still freewheeling over which seems to be a tick I have developed by the rattle being worse in these spots.. Whats that all about I had never noticed I was doing this until this morning! Wonderful not having that noise have not got a clue what it was!


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (13 May 2013)

LOCO said:


> I have had a really annoying rattle since Jan  One which I had been putting down to my Raceblade Longs but since stripping them off 4 weeks ago the noise was still there, so last weekend I stripped the crank and BB which got rid of the out the saddle clicking, but still had this rattle.
> 
> Decided to change Cassette & Chain this weekend and found that my RD had seized no forward and aft movent at the attachment bolt so was able to get one locally cheaper than Wiggle  fitted it and wow a silent ride in felt really weird some of the worst rough spots I was still freewheeling over which seems to be a tick I have developed by the rattle being worse in these spots.. Whats that all about I had never noticed I was doing this until this morning! Wonderful not having that noise have not got a clue what it was!



My pet hate is rattles and squeaks when riding, I like stealth silence


----------



## HLaB (13 May 2013)

Peterborough's reverse sunny day phenomena seem to be apparrent again (more cars on sunny days ). The wind was still up but not as strong as it has been and more of a westardly. So I headed west into it and back east over looped back east over Haddon Hill Bump on the fixie. I then followed the road to the south and expected to be blown back into town but this strong element of the wind has gone and although it was a fast ride it wasn't as fast as last week. I then started to meet the congestion a couple of miles south of the town. Cue the stupid driving/pull outs so my pace slowed to take this into account. I think the loop is marginally shorter than my Morborne loop, although it goes by the same key points, circa 18.2miles.


----------



## Frood42 (13 May 2013)

Unfortunately I was unable to commute in this morning by bike, so I jogged into work the short route (only 3.45 miles thankfully, which is about 40mins for me as I am not that quick) and carried my normally commuting rucksack to boot.

Back to the bike, I had worn the disc brake pads out at the weekend  which was a bit silly, and the bike shop didn't have replacements.
Until I get the replacement pads in the post I shall have to jog into work and back home, as I don't trust the brakes enough to be going down hill or in traffic.

I know this is a cycling forum, but give me some kudos for jogging rather than taking the bus/train.


----------



## gaz (13 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Please let us know, I can't decide whether or not to go for disc brakes on my next commuter


 


BSRU said:


> Will do, hopefully discs bring more consistency.


 
I can tell you now that disc brakes perform just as well in the rain as they do in the dry!


----------



## subaqua (13 May 2013)

windy on the way in and headwind at that. a fair few cyclists along CS2 too.


----------



## BSRU (13 May 2013)

gaz said:


> I can tell you now that disc brakes perform just as well in the rain as they do in the dry!


Excellent


----------



## hennbell (13 May 2013)

Jdratcliffe said:


> Hope she stopped gave you details so she could pay for a new wheel(or truing ) and new tights


 
There is no way you could true that wheel. Better get the frame alignment checked, you could be looking at a new bike.


----------



## hennbell (13 May 2013)

gaz said:


> I can tell you now that disc brakes perform just as well in the rain as they do in the dry!


 
I am a big proponent of disk brakes, once you run disks you do not want to go back to rim brakes.
The debate you need to look at is mechanical or hydraulic?


----------



## gaz (13 May 2013)

hennbell said:


> I am a big proponent of disk brakes, once you run disks you do not want to go back to rim brakes.
> The debate you need to look at is mechanical or hydraulic?


Indeed. I've got two sets of mechanical and one hydraulic. I don't see hydraulic as a necessity on the road but it defiantly is off road.


----------



## Ciar (13 May 2013)

I run disks on my hybrid, it's been used a few times to test commuting routes, it's also been offroad and cover top to bottom in a mudbath  those brakes worked perfect regardless.. i ride the cannondale cx4 quick if you need a guide or want to look up the specs on the brakes.


----------



## hennbell (13 May 2013)

gaz said:


> Indeed. I've got two sets of mechanical and one hydraulic. I don't see hydraulic as a necessity on the road but it defiantly is off road.


 
I'd agree with that in fact some mechanicals (avids) are good enough for cross country mtb.


----------



## GrasB (13 May 2013)

gaz said:


> I can tell you now that disc brakes perform just as well in the rain as they do in the dry!


If you're up front on a group ride & need to hard brake in the wet... peel off first.



gaz said:


> Indeed. I've got two sets of mechanical and one hydraulic. I don't see hydraulic as a necessity on the road but it defiantly is off road.


I find that hydraulics tend to work better in winter conditions where it doesn't really get cold enough to not get the bike wet. I've been dumped on the road several times & had an oh ****! moment due to mechanical brakes freezing while


----------



## hennbell (13 May 2013)

GrasB said:


> If you're up front on a group ride & need to hard brake in the wet... peel off first.
> 
> 
> I find that hydraulics tend to work better in winter conditions where it doesn't really get cold enough to not get the bike wet. I've been dumped on the road several times & had an oh ****! moment due to mechanical brakes freezing while


 
I have had this happen with all wire driven systems: front and rear gears, rim brakes and mechanical disk brakes.


----------



## Leodis (13 May 2013)

The only downside is the SCREECH when the discs are wet, part from that they are great. Next time I am planning on a CX with discs but if any good road bikes have entered the market with discs I will buy, they do seem very high on the price side just for adding discs.


----------



## hennbell (13 May 2013)

Pick up some bike stuff from chain reaction cycle in Ireland. How is it possible to get things shipped from Ireland to Canada and have it cost less than the local bike shop. (local bike shop is still 250 km 160 miles away). My tyres will have 6500 km on them before I put them on the bike.


----------



## kipster (13 May 2013)

Five commutes home and only four time improvements. I would've got the 5th improvement in a row tonight if I didn't have to slow for a van parked up along one of the country lanes and oncoming traffic. Still managed to equal the best time with the still blustery wind and a heavy shower to keep me refreshed!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (13 May 2013)

well after a week off due to being in London, really enjoyed being back on the bike today and amazing despite the shitty British weather, now that's out of character for me!!!
tomorrow may be a different story as it looks like a complete wash out....


----------



## HLaB (13 May 2013)

An incident free commute, between the sun showers and a dash to the shops; what month is it again


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 May 2013)

Anyone else in the Leicester area get caught in that heavy rain around 6pm? To say I got wet is an understatement.


----------



## HLaB (13 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Anyone else in the Leicester area get caught in that heavy rain around 6pm? To say I got wet is an understatement.


It hit here 15-20mins later, thankfully I was back from the supermarket by then!


----------



## avsd (13 May 2013)

Cancelled the commute due to bad weather and went out this evening after word instead. Lovely 20 miles along river saw a duck and ducklings. I stayed dry to during the whole ride. Only needed to shelter from hail stones for a few minutes.  the earlier rain/hail stones kept the number of people on the tow path down and those that were on it were a friendly bunch. Might do the same again tomorrow


----------



## Biscuit (13 May 2013)

Well after 25 miles of headwind, on the way in, I did get the tail wind on the way home. However. Thinking that the weather had finally improved I booked the car in for it's MOT ( failure ) tomorrow. ( It's not that I'm a pessimist, just realistic about it's chances ). And resolved to spend the whole week on the bike.
Luckily metcheck tells me that tomorrow, about the same time as the 28mph headwind coming home, the precipitation will be 'Hvy'.
Gotta laugh. It's character building you know. I'll update you all tomorrow, if I haven't thrown myself under a lorry on the A1307 to put an end to my misery.


----------



## avsd (13 May 2013)

Seen long range weather forecast for the next four weeks at work. More of the same -- windy and wet. Good news is that their confidence level for weeks 3&4 is LOW 

Looks like Rule 9 will be key for May-13 events.


----------



## Kookas (13 May 2013)

The ride in was a fairly light recovery ride, no sprinting or anything. Still managed it in the usual 30 minutes, possibly because of a tailwind, but unlike normal, I didn't try to get above 25 (only hit that on a couple of downhill sections).

I wanted the ride back to be quite relaxed too, but that didn't really work out for some reason.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (13 May 2013)

2nd quickest commute of the year into work this morning, 36.04 miles @ 19.64 average.... followed by..



Supersuperleeds said:


> Anyone else in the Leicester area get caught in that heavy rain around 6pm? To say I got wet is an understatement.


 
.... getting epically wet on the way home at 5pm, sounds like you got the same clouds a bit later ! ! !


----------



## ianrauk (13 May 2013)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> 2nd quickest commute of the year into work this morning, 36.04 miles @ *19.64 average.*... followed by..


 
Blimey that's fast. No traffic lights I guess.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (13 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Blimey that's fast. No traffic lights I guess.


 Just the one set, and a railway crossing, only sets you back by up to 5 minutes maximum.


----------



## ianrauk (13 May 2013)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Just the one set, and a railway crossing, only sets you back by up to 5 minutes maximum.


 
You lucky bleeder.
I lose count after the 40th set of lights/junctions on my commute.


----------



## 400bhp (13 May 2013)

Nearly had a fight on the way home. Some small todger guy didn't like the fact I dared to tell him his driving was sh1t. Cue a mile or so of him/me agreeing to stop and have fisticuffs, cue me continue to cycle and wave.


----------



## fossyant (13 May 2013)

400bhp said:


> Nearly had a fight on the way home. Some small todger guy didn't like the fact I dared to tell him his driving was sh1t. Cue a mile or so of him/me agreeing to stop and have fisticuffs, cue me continue to cycle and wave.



You naughty boy, I would never do that


----------



## 400bhp (13 May 2013)

Thing was, it was so casual (the "shall we stop at the side of the road and have a fight").

Funny how such nonsense comes about from virtually nothing.


----------



## fossyant (13 May 2013)

Had a pull out on me from Tesco in Didsbury by a chap in a five series. As I was already accelerating from a previous set of lights, just flicked the bike right, overtook him and pulled in front of him and was away. Buy a faster BMW next time.


----------



## marafi (13 May 2013)

A very nice car (not the driver) i must add black Honda beeped at me to move. Only to be stopped by red lights and me in front of him again. Silly drivers when would they ever learn.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (14 May 2013)

christ my legs would just not work this morning !
and the wind is back again !


----------



## stephenb (14 May 2013)

Got hit head on this morning. Car turned into the road I was on - only a car and a half wide, cars parked both sides - I come to a dead stop, he keeps coming on, head down, no hands on wheel. Guess why? He's texting. Only notices me when he hits, fortunately low speed. To cap it all he hops out and lets me have an earful. Bit shaky on the rest of the ride but no damage done.


----------



## BSRU (14 May 2013)

Is there any law about the height of drivers?, I saw some woman this morning in a huge 4x4 who could just about see over the top of the steering wheel.
I imagine being that size, the car must have bigger than normal blind spots and be a nightmare to park.


----------



## BSRU (14 May 2013)

stephenb said:


> Got hit head on this morning. Car turned into the road I was on - only a car and a half wide, cars parked both sides - I come to a dead stop, he keeps coming on, head down, no hands on wheel. Guess why? He's texting. Only notices me when he hits, fortunately low speed. To cap it all he hops out and lets me have an earful. Bit shaky on the rest of the ride but no damage done.


An "unpopular" Airzound would have alerted the dipstick to your presence.


----------



## MickL (14 May 2013)

Decided to come on my roadie today, after getting drenched and caked in mud going home last night down the canal. After 8 weeks of cycling the down the canals the hills hurt today but managed to keep a steady pace climbing so Im happy


----------



## fossyant (14 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2453095, member: 1314"]s***e![/quote]

Dob them in to the cops for driving and texting when you report your accident


----------



## fossyant (14 May 2013)

Long route into the city this am. Added 7 miles over the direct route. Helped a student lock her bike up, and showed her where to place the d lock and her cable to ensure all wheels and frame was secure. Brand new Spesh hybrid. Good deed for the day.


----------



## stephenb (14 May 2013)

fossyant said:


> Dob them in to the cops for driving and texting when you report your accident


 To be honest, I couldn't be bothered. Two blokes in the car, just me, no witnesses that I saw, no footage. Shouldn't be a waste of time but would be. C'est la vie.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (14 May 2013)

Very Autumnal my commute was, today, about 11°C on my ride home, and thanks to the complete lack of insulation in the house I'm currently occupying it was the same temperature in there, too . I'm still enjoying the contrast from the overly-long Summer we had, though...


----------



## Lyrical (14 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2453085, member: 1314"]Good to be back! CS innit. Clapham Common Southside. [/quote]

Yes bruv, now I know what I'm looking out for when scalping along CS7 

Saying that, yesterday on the way home -- Cammer wearing sleeveless top on a Trek - that any of you? He was pretty fast, I'm not sure if it's the famed "Trek guy"


----------



## Biscuit (14 May 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> christ my legs would just not work this morning !
> and the wind is back again !


 
I know!! I noticed it just after I got to Haverhill. Suddenly flatness occurs in all directions and the wind robs me of every pedal stroke.


----------



## HLaB (14 May 2013)

The forecast today is the same as its been the last few days (bright start, strong west to south westardly in the morning and bucket at night  ). So I decided to make the most of the good weather and headed down to Washinley and over its drag then got blown into town.
Edit: I was a bit earlier than normal as I had an internal meeting at 9am but that meant the roads were a wee bit quieter and the wild life was out; the very young deer was particularly nice


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 May 2013)

The local councils are kindly resurfacing my morning route for me, everyday another section of road is down to 10mph and covered in loose chippings. Today's route it was a two mile stretch on which I appeared to be the first to use it, not fun going uphill with a headwind and sliding about, I certainly knew I had been for a ride by the time I got to work.


----------



## lejogger (14 May 2013)

Tired commute this morning after a 100mile club run on Sunday and 90 minutes of footy last night. (plus a cycle to the pub and back )

Saw two regular commuters ahead of me, the first rides a Boardman Hybrid, and the second on a Boardman Alloy road bike ... seeing as I was on the Boardman Carbon, it was only right that the hierarchy was maintained, so I blasted past them both!


----------



## BSRU (14 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Please let us know, I can't decide whether or not to go for disc brakes on my next commuter


Lots of rain and the disc brakes perform the same as when it's dry


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 May 2013)

BSRU said:


> Lots of rain and the disc brakes perform the same as when it's dry


 Cheers


----------



## ianrauk (14 May 2013)

Would never go back to rim brakes on a commuting bike.
OK, with perfectly set up rim brakes they can do a good job in the wet, but just not as good or assured as disc brakes. Not only that, it saves me having to fork out on brake pads every couple of months (disc brake pads last a year) and also new wheels (rims last me about 18 months)


----------



## Matthew_T (14 May 2013)

Windy commute in to college. Was a little bit late as a result but I think it was a late start by everyone anyway. Was only in till 3 and then had a nice tailwind home. Set a PR on Strava but that was pretty much it.
Very uneventful day.


----------



## Hip Priest (14 May 2013)

Pretty humdrum commute. My bottom bracket has gone from having a 'bit of play' in it, to rocking from side to side alarmingly. I need to change it, but I can't get the flipping thing off.


----------



## kipster (14 May 2013)

Forgot that on part of the longer commute the road turns into a lake anytime it rains so very wet shoes, socks and legs now. Chain also came off the big cog at the front, will have to check that out later this evening.


----------



## potsy (14 May 2013)

Weather OK both ways today, that's a bonus, had a little chat with a fellow commuter as we were filtering through the traffic in Cheadle, he was slightly quicker than me but was rubbish at clipping in so I kept getting back in front 

Quick nod at @fossyant too


----------



## fossyant (14 May 2013)

Braver that me is @potsy, HE HAD HIS ARMS OUT. Long sleve base and top for me.


----------



## 400bhp (14 May 2013)

potsy said:


> Weather OK both ways today, that's a bonus, had a little chat with a fellow commuter as we were filtering through the traffic in Cheadle, *he was slightly quicker than me* but was rubbish at clipping in so I kept getting back in front
> 
> Quick nod at @fossyant too


 
Aren't they all..


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (14 May 2013)

Well could have been so much worse today, rain all the way home but not too heavy but a good tail wind.
The most dangerous road back was queued half way with cars so for about a mile just filtered past the outside and many motorsists moved over.
Bike not too dirty either, so considering the weather is so crap I got away with it.


----------



## potsy (14 May 2013)

400bhp said:


> Aren't they all..


----------



## Leodis (14 May 2013)

Really nice ride home, followed a chap from work to the station, its quite surprising how fast them Bromtons can go.


----------



## Holdsworth (14 May 2013)

I'm back on the bicycle , hopefully for good this time, after putting it to one side after I bought the 125 and passed my test. My gut has expanded a bit over the winter and I have very little stamina, plus asthma is still persisting and putting me off. Nevertheless I have so fat done 2 days of commuting by bicycle this week, a total of 12 miles (yay me). So far my total cycling mileage for the year stands at about 250 miles which is way down on last year when I was at 1.5k by this point but it is still something.

And as soon as I am back cycling the numpties return to the road, it's gone from people pulliing out on me on the motorbike to chavs in hatchbacks beeping and raging at me for the horrifying crime of riding in the road when "...there is a cycle path over there..." 

Still you gotta love this pursuit of ours. Hopefully I'll lose a bit more weight and save the petrol money for a weekend blast out on the 125 

Oh and nice to be back again CC.


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (14 May 2013)

Rain + train tracks + "I'm not slowing down and going perpendicular to them this time! Let's have it!" = me on my arse  silly silly man. New bar plug and a sore bum and grazed elbow is thankfully the only problems!


----------



## Andrew_P (14 May 2013)

I do believe I may well of seen my first CC'er on my commute due to leaving work late downside was it was raining the whole way!


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (14 May 2013)

Nice wet commute home, hasn't stopped all night, and shows no sign of either. Looks like it'll be a wet commute in the morning too.


----------



## ianrauk (14 May 2013)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> Nice wet commute home, hasn't stopped all night, and shows no sign of either. Looks like it'll be a wet commute in the morning too.


 

Yup, was a wet commute in SE Londinium this evening. Not really heavy, but enough to chill me being in short sleeves so put on the Montane I keep in the rucksack.

Raining heavier now, but weather report saying clearing by morning.....fingers crossed.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (15 May 2013)

A completely non-eventful commute home, which was a nice change, since I've been having a few too many belligerent motorists lately. Perhaps it's got something to do with the fact that I wore the helmet camera on this commute after many months of not using it. Who knows? But the real question I have today is: are the rumours true? Is Oxford really the best place to go for fitted kitchens?


----------



## DWiggy (15 May 2013)

Commute home was fine,, and the ride in this morning was better than expected, very gusty and a poxy headwind but bearable and still managed a half decent time in


----------



## potsy (15 May 2013)

Had to dig out my winter gloves and buff this morning, thought i'd seen the back of those for a few months  

Wind direction has changed too, had been getting used to an easy ride in/tougher ride home routine.


----------



## GrasB (15 May 2013)

It's official I've gone to the dark side of dérailleur gearing & broke out my new triple this morning. That doesn't mean I've gone soft.. on no.. none of this namby pamby 74/130 stuff.. this is a 110/144 triple with 34/46/62 chain rings.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (15 May 2013)

Snapped chain on Monday a few miles from home. Fixed and running in a few minutes, sometimes I wounder if I carry too many faffy bits of kit with me, then something unusual happens and I'm happy to.


yesterday I had an Oldham registered Taxi driver, Blue previous shape VW Passat estate, Taxi Plate 510 decided that I wasn't going to impede his progress through a very narrow pinch point. Mirrors ears and 30 years experience put a stop to him putting me on the ground or into some bollards but he's getting reported because someone less experienced or less adept at making themselves as wide as the road could have found themselves in a real problem with where him and they would have come together.


----------



## Leaway2 (15 May 2013)

Managed to get in work between the rain showers today. It was raining when I looked out of the bedroom window, dug out the waterproofs, went downstairs it had stopped. Cycled in without waterproofs which I dislike wearing. Walking into the building it started again.
Lets see if I am as lucky on the return journey


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (15 May 2013)

weather has gone mad


----------



## The Horse's Mouth (15 May 2013)

Just got in... That was hard work. Nearly blown off my bike going over the Lower Lea Crossing. I need to move to spain.


----------



## fossyant (15 May 2013)

potsy said:


> Wind direction has changed too, had been getting used to an easy ride in/tougher ride home routine.


 
Must have turned again by the time I set out. Tough on my way (Potsy travels in the opposite direction to me). Missed the rain 3 times yesterday - slight rain on way home. Wet and windy this morning - a lot lighter rain than last night, but wet. Now't to report, steady ride in, normal route rather than extended. Arrived to a list of stuff 'NEEDED NOW' in the office !


----------



## robjh (15 May 2013)

Still windy today but not madly so like recent days. The big difference was that today I had all my waterproofs on and had to slow down a bit to stop myself from boiling.

Did a few miles too in last night's downpours - now that was _real_ rain!


----------



## Andrew_P (15 May 2013)

That was a tough one, made more difficult by loads of debris from the wind.


----------



## helston90 (15 May 2013)

20mph head wind- argh- dropped my av to 17.1. 
Not helped by me descending at 31mph in a 30mph zone with parked cars on either side and some numpty driver decides he needs to over take me, a head shake and muttering of words helped me through it though.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 May 2013)

Either I am getting used to it or it wasn't as windy today, or maybe I was just distracted by the cold and the rain. Another very wet ride!

Did learn two things today.

1) Fingerless gloves are useless when it is wet and cold.

2) Some other cyclists don't like you riding behind them. I caught this fella up who was going at a decent pace, so I decided to stay behind him, rather than go by and struggle to stay ahead, when he saw me he braked and moaned about people riding to close, I was a good bike length behind him and slightly out to his right so I didn't get his spray which I thought was sufficient. I just apologised to him and went by. Normally if I spot someone on my wheel I offer to let them by, which normally then leads into a conversation.


----------



## HLaB (15 May 2013)

Just a short commute for me this morning. I headed west for 1.4 miles through the rowing lake (well the path beside it ) very exposed and hence blustery but it was worh it for the 3 mile cruise to town  Nothing much happened apart from a driver fiddling with something and missing the lights; perhaps I should have jumped onto the pavement and to the ASL like other cyclists and at another point (a rbt) the driver in front decided that they needed both lanes so I held back until I was certain which way they were heading but both case are mor of annoyance than an actual issue


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (15 May 2013)

Well I was right and it was hissing down this morning, cleaned my bike off last night it looks a state now again, might as well not bothered lol, felt cold this morning if I'd of had my full fingered gloves I'd of put em on. Still should be dry for home time unless the forecast changes.


----------



## Lyrical (15 May 2013)

KOM KOM KOM


----------



## The Horse's Mouth (15 May 2013)

Did I miss summer????


----------



## HLaB (15 May 2013)

The Horse's Mouth said:


> Did I miss summer????


Two weeks ago mate


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (15 May 2013)

No water-proof jacket (though it's in my rucksack just in case), fingerless gloves and not particularly windy... makes a nice change!


----------



## subaqua (15 May 2013)

last night was a wet orrible ride home. so i rode it quick to get home to a warm shower. shoes still sopping this morning so back to winterboots for today.

lovely toasty feet but the rest of me was windburnt with the hionking great headwind in . should have put a windproof jacket on. wasn't cold just sore.
should be a nice ride home if the wind doesn't turn.


----------



## Kookas (15 May 2013)

We're not quite back into winter yet - it's sunny again. I assumed it'd be freezing and wore my full gloves - cue 8 mile ride home, hands boiling to death.


----------



## potsy (15 May 2013)

fossyant said:


> Must have turned again by the time I set out. Tough on my way (Potsy travels in the opposite direction to me)


 
Mmm, not sure what was going on this morning but it was definitely a headwind going home 

Skies were very gloomy as I left work tonight, by mile 3 the sun was peeking through and by mile 7 I felt quite overdressed in my long sleeved jacket 

Chatted to a guy who commutes from Sale to Stockport 3 times a week, forgot to ask if he was a CC'er but just in case 

Oh, and I did a slight detour for @400bhp so he can't keep saying I go the same route everyday


----------



## addictfreak (15 May 2013)

Had an absolutely terrible commute today, I had to take the car!


----------



## Black Country Ste (15 May 2013)

A bit of SCR this morning. Bloke on a road bike single speed (explains why he was all effort getting away, looking at the video) slightly ahead of me at the lights put some effort in to get away. I needed no more encouragement than that. Of course, by the time it was safe to overtake he stopped working so it was less SCR and more me spinning for not a lot of reason.

Same lights going the other way after work, filtering past queueing cars I had to brake hard to avoid one prat who pulled out of the queue with wheel spin as he wanted to jump the bus lane. Whether he knew/cared/both/all three that I was there is debatable.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 May 2013)

Really strange ride home tonight, all the way home I felt as if something was missing, then I twigged, the rain was missing. No doubt it will be back tomorrow


----------



## ianrauk (15 May 2013)

addictfreak said:


> Had an absolutely terrible commute today, I had to take the car!


 

Sorry to hear that...................must have been hell.


----------



## HLaB (15 May 2013)

I extended my commute a bit and ended up here 
A strong 19mph (33mph gusts) on the way out and a good tailwind on the way back. Its now dropped to a slight and 4-7mph is forecast in the morning unfortunately Ive got to do an 8am survey; I'd be tempted to get up early but I cant change on site.


----------



## ianrauk (15 May 2013)

HLaB said:


> I extended my commute a bit and ended up here
> A strong 19mph (33mph gusts) on the way out and a good tailwind on the way back. Its now dropped to a slight and 4-7mph is forecast in the morning unfortunately Ive got to do an 8am survey; I'd be tempted to get up early but I cant change on site.


 

That's a big old gaff!


----------



## Hip Priest (15 May 2013)

Freezing cold rainy ride in. With a mile to go my brakes were badly affected and I'd lost a lot of feeling in my hands. The only plus point was a strong tailwind, but I had to ride into that on the way home. Still, good for fitness I suppose.


----------



## ianrauk (15 May 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> Freezing cold rainy ride in. With a mile to go my brakes were badly affected and I'd lost a lot of feeling in my hands. The only plus point was a strong tailwind, but I had to ride into that on the way home. Still, good for fitness I suppose.


 

Buy a new bike with disc brakes...........rain? pffft!


----------



## Andrew Brown (15 May 2013)

HLaB said:


> I extended my commute a bit and ended up here
> A strong 19mph (33mph gusts) on the way out and a good tailwind on the way back. Its now dropped to a slight and 4-7mph is forecast in the morning unfortunately Ive got to do an 8am survey; I'd be tempted to get up early but I cant change on site.


 

Ahh burghley I know it well, I do miss peterborough, lived there for almost 5 yrs


----------



## Hip Priest (15 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Buy a new bike with disc brakes...........rain? pffft!


 
Would love to but funds do not allow it. One day I'll buy a Day One.


----------



## potsy (16 May 2013)

Did a slightly changed route in today, and i managed not to get lost  

Wind has dropped, no rain, sun trying to peak out of the clouds, a very pleasant ride


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (16 May 2013)

Who switched the wind off?


----------



## Andrew_P (16 May 2013)

A bit  well for May anyway. Thought about breaking the longs out again.


----------



## GrasB (16 May 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Who switched the wind off?


Wind what wind? people keep on talking about the wind but I've not noticed it for a while now... ground effect ROCKS 




LOCO said:


> A bit  well for May anyway. Thought about breaking the longs out again.


Been wearing my thermal skin suit. At £250 it's expensive but probably the best bit of kit I've ever bought! Good for -3C up to 15C.


----------



## Biscuit (16 May 2013)

Bizarre! Started off in fog and mist in longs, and hi viz, and every known flashing gizmo strapped to bike.
Arrived in glorious sunshine.
Had a rest day yesterday.....and today I was a cycling god. Ladies and Gentlemen... I thank you.

No wind.


----------



## G3CWI (16 May 2013)

Yesterday morning 5 degrees C, windy, heavy rain. Used the car but was impressed to see two stalwarts cycling between Congleton and Macc.

Today, dry, calm, cool. Great ride in. Getting faster and faster. Even managing to "sprint" up Radnor Bank. No crazy drivers today.


----------



## G3CWI (16 May 2013)

GrasB said:


> Been wearing my thermal skin suit. At £250 it's expensive but probably the best bit of kit I've ever bought!


 
Not as eye-catching as Mickle will be in his Birthday Suit.


----------



## BSRU (16 May 2013)

Stopped to help a more mature cyclist, who needed to lend an allen key to tighten the bolt on his seat post.
Seen him a few times, turns out he is in training for a LEJOG in September, just after his 80th birthday, respect

Later had a slow puncture on the rear, fortunately, even though 32km into my ride, I was only a couple of km's from home, so pumped it up road home gingerly. Swapped the back for the spare wheel, quick inspection of the wheel did not reveal any obvious penetrations. Will have a more detailed examination after work to discover if the PF did visit or a faulty valve.
Quite a strange feeling as this is the first time for over two years I have such a problem and the last time it was a faulty valve.


----------



## fossyant (16 May 2013)

Glad the wind had dropped. Steady ride in this morning after a poor night's sleep.


----------



## GrasB (16 May 2013)

G3CWI said:


> Not as eye-catching as Mickle will be in his Birthday Suit.


It's not meant to be eye catching, it's meant to be warm & aerodynamic! Two things a birthday suit is not!


----------



## HLaB (16 May 2013)

Bit of an early start today; had an 8am survey but it was such a good morning, no wind and sunny I went for a 21mile warm up first and then headed to the site


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 May 2013)

HLaB said:


> Bit of an early start today; had an 8am survey but it was such a good morning, no wind and sunny *I went for a 21mile warm up* first and then headed to the site


 
Lightweight


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 May 2013)

Dry and sunny but cold this morning, some of the puddles had ice on them, but roads 99.99% dry so able to avoid them. Rain forecast for tonight's ride home


----------



## The Horse's Mouth (16 May 2013)

Lovely ride this morning. No wind & bright sunshine. Smashing. Bearing in mind how horrible it was yesterday made a nice change.


----------



## The Horse's Mouth (16 May 2013)

100 posts yippee


----------



## MisterStan (16 May 2013)

Lovely morning for a ride, a bit nippy but still in shorts and ss jersey - soon warmed up when I got going. 
Strangely there were a lot more people out this morning than yesterday... more scalps to claim I guess!


----------



## HLaB (16 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Dry and sunny but cold this morning, some of the puddles had ice on them, but roads 99.99% dry so able to avoid them. Rain forecast for tonight's ride home


Rains forecast here all day but looking at the current weather radar, nothing is on the horizon; that reflects the view out the window


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 May 2013)

HONK! HONK! HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONK!"

I stop in front of his car and give a palms up gallic shrug. "Excuse me. What's the problem?" observing the middle aged jabba the hutt impersonating Eric Pickles lookee-likee sat in the driving seat.

Driver winds down window and sticks out head" "Get out of the ****ing way!"

"You see that sign?" points at sign to side about 1 metre in front of his car, alongside me "Can you not read? It says 'give way to oncoming vehicles'"

"**** off you ****, you're not a ****ing vehicle, you're on a ****ing pushbike. You don't even pay any ****ing road tax!"

"Cut out the swearing fatboy, YOU don't even pay any road tax. Your pile of junk is a Class A car. Zero rated for VEE EEE DEE"

"**** off you ****ing ****er and get out of my ****ing way"

"No"

"You ****ing what?"

"I'm not moving. Until you apologise for sounding your horn aggressively and swearing at me"

"I'm gonna ****ing do you. IF I HAVE TO GET OUT OF THIS CAR!"

"Feel free. I'll quite happily kick your fat arse into the lake" nods in direction of adjoining body of water. "One of my mates was badly hurt down here a while ago because some nobber like you forced him to swerve"

"IF I HAVE TO GET OUT OF THIS CAR!"

"I'm not stopping you fatty. Come on out if you fancy your chances"

"IF I HAVE TO GET OUT OF THIS CAR! "

"Say that once more and I'll drag you out"

Zzzzuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppp clunk as the driver door window winds up and the central locking is activated.

I stare fixedly into the drivers eyes. He looks away. I shake my head slowly and ride off. I no longer wish the lovely Helen to drive a Citroen C1 regardless of how good the mpg is.


----------



## apb (16 May 2013)

@GregCollins. Brilliant!


----------



## ianrauk (16 May 2013)

"I'm not stopping you fatty.


----------



## Biscuit (16 May 2013)

Who ordered the hail stones?


----------



## Black Country Ste (16 May 2013)

Discovered a flat tyre as I left for work. It's not far so I thought I'd leave it and fix it when I got there. Turned out that banging your rim over every bump in the road ain't pleasant so common sense quickly took over and I pumped up the tyre.

Got close passed at speed on the way home by a driver who just couldn't wait to join the queue ahead. Lost my rag when I caught up, not conducive to explaining to a driver how dangerous they are but sod it, I got it off my chest.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (16 May 2013)

Well what can I say except

I hate this bloody weather 

absolutely drenched coming home. It started as soon as I left the building, I am convinced that someone turns the tap on when I get out of work. 

tail wind was fantastic, 28 mph on the flat coming home, I would have broke my record but the computer packed in though water on the contacts.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 May 2013)

Absolutely lovely weather in Leicester, only problem I left work late and had a 45 litre rucksack on my back full of files and paperwork, had to do a shortened route, but never mind our lass just said she wants to go for a ride this weekend and it better be more than 20 miles, if I can get her into it a bit more I can see new bikes on the horizon


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 May 2013)

brilliant ride in good company. Clear skies, but there is a MA-HOO-SIVE bank of cloud over the North Downs and it is trundling south.


----------



## potsy (16 May 2013)

Another new route on the way home, trying to improve my awful sense of direction by exploring different roads and routes.
 when I left work,  23 miles later, good ride though, and it added a couple of miles to my normal distance.


----------



## MisterStan (16 May 2013)

Hail which stung like buggery, followed by a torrential downpour which stopped about half a mile from home. Still beats using the bus or sitting in traffic!


----------



## fossyant (16 May 2013)

Just managed to stay ahead of a shower on the way home. Each stop at traffic lights let it catch up. In and out of the City this afternoon.


----------



## ianrauk (16 May 2013)

Lovely evening ride home. Looked like it was going to rain but held off. A nice tailwind and a little SCR made for a very fast commute home. It's evenings like this that reminds me why I love my cycling commute so much.


----------



## potsy (16 May 2013)

fossyant said:


> Just managed to stay ahead of a shower on the way home. Each stop at traffic lights let it catch up. In and out of the City this afternoon.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (16 May 2013)

A deliberate close pass by a 4WD driver this morning. I was waiting at a shared path / road junction where the road has a left hand bend, and the 4WD was coming around the bend in the right hand lane. As he approached me, he deliberately swung wide to give me less clearance, even though this moved him out of the lane. As long as Australian motorists keep thinking this is OK, and why shouldn't they because our court penalties are laughable, cycling will never become mainstream in Australia . I predict that I'll be using a helmet-camera to protect my rights for the next few decades.


----------



## Biscuit (16 May 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Well what can I say except
> 
> I hate this bloody weather
> 
> ...


 
I was going the other way. Apart from hail to start with, it was fairly dry. But of course had that poxy headwind ALL the way home!
Oh btw if there's any riders on here using the A505 or A1307.....smile and wave you miserable Ba**tards. Passed 4 people. Not a flicker.


----------



## GrasB (17 May 2013)

People who ride down those sorts of roads have no need for validation of their life choices.


----------



## VamP (17 May 2013)

GregCollins said:


> HONK! HONK! HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONK!"
> 
> I stop in front of his car and give a palms up gallic shrug. "Excuse me. What's the problem?" observing the middle aged jabba the hutt impersonating Eric Pickles lookee-likee sat in the driving seat.
> 
> ...


 
Sussex and Surrey. Used to have encounters like this on a weekly basis. Not one since i've moved to Cambs. Go figure.

Nicely handled.


----------



## HLaB (17 May 2013)

A short recovey commute for me but despite trying to lie in and take it easy I arrived too early. I only gave it a sprint on Bishops Road  So I went for a loop round the block to waste some time.


----------



## BSRU (17 May 2013)

Nice 50km ride in this morning with a measly 435 metres of climbing, only spoilt once I got into town where I meet some drivers with that Friday feeling, or probably the morning after Thursday night feeling.


----------



## HLaB (17 May 2013)

BSRU said:


> Nice 50km ride in this morning with a measly 435 metres of climbing, only spoilt once I got into town where I meet some drivers with that Friday feeling, or probably the morning after Thursday night feeling.


I'm lucky if I climb 435ft in that distance


----------



## apb (17 May 2013)

What a beautiful day. think i might go for a spin at lunch.


----------



## MickL (17 May 2013)

Came in the car today, but commute home last night, I tried to tackle my nemesis, Portway Hill (10% gradient) Rowley Regis, ended up pushing my bike up the last 200mtrs just felt like I didn't have the gear to get up it on my Roadie


----------



## BSRU (17 May 2013)

HLaB said:


> I'm lucky if I climb 435ft in that distance


Nothing really heavy on this mornings route, avoided all the proper cat 4 climbs.
Only one long drag which is classed as a cat 4, 7km long with an average of 2% and a maximum gradient of just 7%.


----------



## HLaB (17 May 2013)

BSRU said:


> Nothing really heavy on this mornings route, avoided all the proper cat 4 climbs.
> Only one long drag which is classed as a cat 4, 7km long with an average of 2% and a maximum gradient of just 7%.


A long drag here is 0.7km; apart from this morning a recovery commute I've been taking the 13.5kg fixie complete with d'lock over them before work to get a bit of molehill training in


----------



## Davidsw8 (17 May 2013)

I REALLY need to learn to keep my mouth shut, it just slips out sometimes though (but usually it's not as anodyne as what I said today...)

Cycling up towards Jermyn Street this morning and this man, mid 60’s in a suit is stood in the middle of the road so I muttered ‘I’m curious as to why people stand in the middle of the street’ as I cycled past. He couldn’t have heard what I said but obviously knew I’d said something.

I got to Jermyn Street, got off my bike and walked it up towards Fortnums (cos Jermyn Street is one way), I get nearly to Fortnums and the guy has stormed after me ‘What did u say tough guy?’, I repeated what I said and he said something about it being his fault and that he was stood there trying to remember something then repeated the tough guy thing. I said ‘I’m not trying to be a tough guy’, then he’s going on about me being obnoxious and cyclists are a hazard, I said he was an obstruction and should learn to know when he’s in the wrong etc. then he stormed off again calling me obnoxious and a tough guy again and I ended it with ‘I’m tougher than you, ya tw@t!’


Oh dear...


----------



## thefollen (17 May 2013)

GregCollins said:


> HONK! HONK! HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONK!"
> 
> I stop in front of his car and give a palms up gallic shrug. "Excuse me. What's the problem?" observing the middle aged jabba the hutt impersonating Eric Pickles lookee-likee sat in the driving seat.
> 
> ...


 
Well played sir!


----------



## Davidsw8 (17 May 2013)

GregCollins said:


> HONK! HONK! HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONK!"
> 
> I stop in front of his car and give a palms up gallic shrug. "Excuse me. What's the problem?" observing the middle aged jabba the hutt impersonating Eric Pickles lookee-likee sat in the driving seat.
> 
> ...


 
Wow Greg! That puts my 'tough guy' scenario this morning way in to the shade! Good for you.


----------



## Andrew_P (17 May 2013)

My best one was with a car alongside me both doing around 18mph he was shouting and I just shouted "if you want a row you gotta give me time to get my breath back"


----------



## Kookas (17 May 2013)

GregCollins said:


> HONK! HONK! HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONK!"
> 
> I stop in front of his car and give a palms up gallic shrug. "Excuse me. What's the problem?" observing the middle aged jabba the hutt impersonating Eric Pickles lookee-likee sat in the driving seat.
> 
> ...



You need to buy a helmet cam. Footage of that would be absolutely legendary.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 May 2013)

VamP said:


> Sussex and Surrey. Used to have encounters like this on a weekly basis. Not one since i've moved to Cambs. Go figure.
> 
> Nicely handled.


That's useful feedback as sometimes I think it is just me. But then I spend more time in the saddle thatn almost any of my mates and the one work colleague who rides a very similar route has these encounters too.



thefollen said:


> Well played sir!





Davidsw8 said:


> Wow Greg! That puts my 'tough guy' scenario this morning way in to the shade! Good for you.


 
I'm going to spoil it all by saying

a) the red mist had begun to descend and my inner chimp/berserker was revving up for an outing
b) I have recently completed (voluntarily) an anger management course and
c) the tutor would not be completely impressed with my escalatory comments (even though I was)
d) I was seething at the end and had to stop further along and have a little sit down to chill.


----------



## Davidsw8 (17 May 2013)

GregCollins said:


> That's useful feedback as sometimes I think it is just me. But then I spend more time in the saddle thatn almost any of my mates and the one work colleague who rides a very similar route has these encounters too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Greg, I'm still pretty peed off about mine and that was 3 hours ago now. I also shouldn't have called him a tw@t either - people get angry and your guy was a much bigger (literally) buttcr@ck than mine.


----------



## potsy (17 May 2013)

Extended today's homeward commute by 5 miles, early finish Friday is good for that 

Seems to be roadworks everywhere around here, can hardly go a couple of miles without seeing the traffic cones out or temporary lights, all this digging and the roads are getting worse


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 May 2013)

Davidsw8 said:


> Greg, I'm still pretty peed off about mine and that was 3 hours ago now. I also shouldn't have called him a tw@t either - people get angry and your guy was a much bigger (literally) buttcr@ck than mine.


wider than tall too which isn't a great look crammed into a C1!


----------



## kedab (17 May 2013)

it wasn't a commute but less than a mile from my house at the start of my ride yesterday WVM overtakes immediately after a pinch point 'cos i'd taken the lane and he couldn't get through it without running me down, as he begins his overtake he's immediately presented with a 4x4 in the oncoming lane, i'd backed off and he veered back across in front of me. i sat up and lifted a no-handed shrug in his rear view...he pulled over! wound his window down and says...'...because you were in the middle of the road you tw@'...i stop, turn around and mosey on up to his window...'eh? i was in the middle of the lane and you decided to swerve your 2 tonne vehicle around me and in front of me? what if you'd hit me? do you know why i was in the middle of the lane through that pinch point back there?' his reply was...'eh?' at which point i laughed at him and carried on for a lovely 30 miles in the sun.


----------



## Andrew_P (17 May 2013)

Jesus, slowish moving Crane Lorry + Me + some twonk overtaking the lorry just before he was passing me, all I heard was the car horn as the lorry was trying to move out. All of this on the double whites in Earls*wood *honestly it was far far too close and he clipped the kerb in front of as he swung back. I think the lorry driver could and should have braked but I think he was far too interested in keeping his speed for the up and coming hill.


----------



## Black Country Ste (17 May 2013)

MickL said:


> Came in the car today, but commute home last night, I tried to tackle my nemesis, Portway Hill (10% gradient) Rowley Regis, ended up pushing my bike up the last 200mtrs just felt like I didn't have the gear to get up it on my Roadie


I used to live up the top of Tower Road (which ain't easy itself). Didn't have a bike then but I was into running at the time and Portway Hill is every four-letter word in the book.


----------



## fossyant (17 May 2013)

Just had a phone call from a mate. Ended up in an argument with a driver, daughter of driver then chucked his bike in the road whilst driver was being abusive, ended up heated and the car lost a wing mirror. Driver drove off. Blimey.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (17 May 2013)

Make sure your sat down before reading anymore of this thread........

today, here there was no rain................


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (17 May 2013)

After a two month spell away, Manflu makes it back into the system. Awful slow drag home today, time for some Mardy Soup and then bed


----------



## hopless500 (17 May 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Make sure your sat down before reading anymore of this thread........
> 
> today, here there was no rain................


where are you - the Sahara? Pissing it down here


----------



## subaqua (17 May 2013)

tw@ in a blue toyota thinks its OK to pull across the lane I am travelling in. I slow down, change lanes and shake head as its clear behind me.
he catches me at net set of lights.
" why did u shake your head at me"
"because your actions caused me to have to slow down and change lanes when if you had waited 2 seconds it would have been clear"
"I am a cyclist i saw you and it was clear for me to to move"
" it a green light now and you have spent more than the time you supposedly saved arguing with me- who is the nob exactly"


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (17 May 2013)

hopless500 said:


> where are you - the Sahara? ****ing it down here


 
LOL!

don't worry I am sure that come Monday it will be raining as normal !


----------



## BSRU (17 May 2013)

subaqua said:


> "I am a cyclist"


Always a remark that shows they are a shite driver.


----------



## BSRU (17 May 2013)

Saw this salmon cyclist who was very lucky not to be crushed by a bus.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJvK0D9OHRE


----------



## Andrew_P (17 May 2013)

Crikey who swapped out my legs for a load of lead, I was labouring in the first two miles can't remember the last ride that was that soul destroying.


----------



## BSRU (17 May 2013)

BSRU said:


> Nice 50km ride in this morning with a measly 435 metres of climbing


Using Garmin's elevation correction, turns out I did 50.22km with 540 metres of climbing, for the older generation 31 miles and 361yards with 1771ft of climbing.
Always good to have an average ascent over 10 metres per km


----------



## Matthew_T (18 May 2013)

Good commute this morning. Had a nice tailwind to work and set off early so I wasnt rushing.
Commute home was a bit wet, started raining just as I left work. Had a guy overtake me on double white lines whilst sounding his horn, didnt make me very happy.

Apart from that both commutes were okay. Weather should be much better for the commute tomorrow.


----------



## HLaB (18 May 2013)

BSRU said:


> Using Garmin's elevation correction, turns out I did 50.22km with 540 metres of climbing, for the older generation 31 miles and 361yards with 1771ft of climbing.
> Always good to have an average ascent over 10 metres per km


If I put my bike in the lift at work (I work on the first floor) like some of my colleagues  But go up and down 400 times I might have a chance of seeing 10m per km


----------



## Phil485 (18 May 2013)

Commute home yesterday, got hit on the arm by an egg thrown from a grey transit type van travelling in the opposite direction. Big red mark and cuts with a bit of blood. Marked police car stopped while I was getting over it as well as another cyclist who had already been hit by something. Just made a witness statement.

Why do people think its funny??? Who goes around with eggs on their dash ??? Tw@ts


----------



## BSRU (19 May 2013)

Phil485 said:


> Commute home yesterday, got hit on the arm by an egg thrown from a grey transit type van travelling in the opposite direction. Big red mark and cuts with a bit of blood. Marked police car stopped while I was getting over it as well as another cyclist who had already been hit by something. Just made a witness statement.
> 
> Why do people think its funny??? Who goes around with eggs on their dash ??? Tw@ts


Hopefully the police catch the d1ckheads.


----------



## TrafficDroid (19 May 2013)

Blurb said:


> Crossed paths with TrafficDroid for the first time this AM.
> Gave up SCR'ing another rider after they kept running lights.
> Strange noise from down below (bike not me) will need further investigation.


 Howdy


----------



## TrafficDroid (19 May 2013)

just a test to see how this thing works. On my work dealing with issues of bad usage. This speeding truck caught by one of my Droid Cams may get a ticking off.
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Kz8Cv88qheg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## TrafficDroid (19 May 2013)

TrafficDroid said:


> just a test to see how this thing works. On my work dealing with issues of bad usage. This speeding truck caught by one of my Droid Cams may get a ticking off.
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Kz8Cv88qheg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


 ok.. that works. Got to prepare for my trip to London. Ride safe everyone


----------



## Matthew_T (19 May 2013)

Good commute today. Should have taken sunglasses for commute home though, sun was high!


----------



## DWiggy (20 May 2013)

Nice warm but wet ride in today, had a few near misses probably due to the low visibility (even though i'm lit up like blackpool illuminations)
Some fum duck tried to overtake me on a blind right handed corner down a country lane to be greeted by an oncoming car, is amazing evasive maneuver almost side swiped me of my bike...I did scream a few choice words at him!


----------



## GrasB (20 May 2013)

DWiggy said:


> Nice warm but wet ride in today, had a few near misses probably due to the low visibility (even though i'm lit up like blackpool illuminations)
> Some fum duck tried to overtake me on a blind right handed corner down a country lane to be greeted by an oncoming car, is amazing evasive maneuver almost side swiped me of my bike...I did scream a few choice words at him!


I've taken to entering blind corners on a wide line for a lefty & tight for a righty. Get a number of horn toots but that just confirms that I was in the right place. Why are they annoyed? Because they thought that a blind corner overtake is okay.


----------



## DWiggy (20 May 2013)

GrasB said:


> I've taken to entering blind corners on a wide line for a lefty & tight for a righty. Get a number of horn toots but that just confirms that I was in the right place. Why are they annoyed? Because they thought that a blind corner overtake is okay.


 
TBH I was about as tight to the left as I could go, (usually take the same defensive positions as you) but this particular numpty was toeing it and didn't leave himself very many options, was lucky me or the oncoming car didn't get clipped my him!


----------



## Leodis (20 May 2013)

First ride in nearly a week after a fight with the dreaded man-flu. I was sweating like a fat bird in a cake shop when I got to work even though through the ride I felt full of energy.


----------



## BSRU (20 May 2013)

Ride of two halves, first half very wet roads and drizzle, second half no drizzle and bone dry roads.
It was nice and warm.
Some teenage school kid on a bicycle decided to join a main road from a side road without bothering to actually look right to see if there was any traffic. He then proceeded to swerve across the lane in order to take an immediate right turn again without a shoulder check. They were completely oblivious to the dangerous situation they had put themselves in.
Luckily it was me on the main road and I had slowed down on the possibility the pull out may occur.
He might not have been so lucky if they had encountered a driver distracted by their mobile or updating their twitter feed.


----------



## fossyant (20 May 2013)

Usual 'dodgy pull out' section of my commute, I got a pull out from the right. Pointed at the driver and said 'stay there' as I came through. Dirver then accellerates and leans on horn. Oh dear, you got the finger. You then leant on the horn again, and got the finger again.  You then did it again, as I responded with the finger once again,  just as I filtered on the right of a 30 plus car queue. Enjoy waiting in the traffic.


----------



## ianrauk (20 May 2013)

Today must be dickhead rlj'ing cyclists day.
And to the guy in Blue..... when I said "You are one shoot cyclist" yes, I was talking to you, so don't pretend you didn't hear me, even when I said "Yes, you!". And if you wondered why I said that to you, then perhaps next time when people are waiting at a stop line at a junction, do not overtake and swerve in front of other cyclists as the lights change. You did it twice. If I see you do that again I will kick you off your bike....promise!
You ruined a really nice Monday morning cycle commute for me and others.


----------



## BSRU (20 May 2013)

Seems my CX bike is a little faster than my main commuting bike a tourer.
It's just an extra 1 mph, but the CX bike has knobbly 35c CX tyres, which are noisy compared to the tourer's slicks.
It maybe due to using a compact double instead of my usual triple, as I can see my average cadence has dropped to low 80's whereas on the tourer it is normally low 90's.
Even managed a 30 minute 10 mile squirt home last week on the CX bike


----------



## GrasB (20 May 2013)

BSRU said:


> Seems my CX bike is a little faster than my main commuting bike a tourer.
> It's just an extra 1 mph, but the CX bike has knobbly 35c CX tyres, which are noisy compared to the tourer's slicks.
> It maybe due to using a compact double instead of my usual triple, as I can see my average cadence has dropped to low 80's whereas on the tourer it is normally low 90's.
> Even managed a 30 minute 10 mile squirt home last week on the CX bike


What are the crank lengths?


----------



## Leodis (20 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2462372, member: 1314"]What I carried to work today in my bag. The laptop is behind the books. It was heavy.


View attachment 23502
[/quote]

Are they colouring books?


----------



## BSRU (20 May 2013)

GrasB said:


> What are the crank lengths?


The CX is 170 and my other two are 172.5.


----------



## GrasB (20 May 2013)

BSRU said:


> The CX is 170 and my other two are 172.5.


That's the wrong way round. Usually it's the other direction.
Possibilities are you've got the saddle set in an effectively different position on the CX than the other bikes (because the cranks are shorter the bottom of the stroke is 2.5mm higher than before if the fit is the same to the BB centre). Also the extra force you need to turn the cranks is making you down gear earlier.


----------



## HLaB (20 May 2013)

A recovery commute for me today my route that goes 3/4 of the way off road; I woke up early and was goin to go for a longer one but wimped out at a wee bit drizzle and the realisation I had circa 145miles in my legs (70+ miles at 20.2mph) from yesterday.


----------



## BSRU (20 May 2013)

GrasB said:


> That's the wrong way round. Usually it's the other direction.
> Possibilities are you've got the saddle set in an effectively different position on the CX than the other bikes (because the cranks are shorter the bottom of the stroke is 2.5mm higher than before if the fit is the same to the BB centre). Also the extra force you need to turn the cranks is making you down gear earlier.


I thought the same bigger lever means less effort and vice versa.
There is a little more seat post showing and the saddle is not quite as far forward, all three of my main commuting bikes have the same saddle. The CX bike seems to have more "aggressive" geometry as it has the shortest wheel base of all three, all are 56cm frames.


----------



## MisterStan (20 May 2013)

Good run it to work today, was meant to be a recovery ride after yesterday's century, but ended up with a few PBs on Strava still. Damp and grey start to the day.


----------



## GrasB (20 May 2013)

BSRU said:


> I thought the same bigger lever means less effort and vice versa.


I meant gear up not gear down.



> There is a little more seat post showing and the saddle is not quite as far forward, all three of my main commuting bikes have the same saddle.


Neither of which give any indication to the relative fits of the bike. The saddle position should be taken from the bottom of the pedal stroke to the sit point of the saddle. The bar position is then referenced from the sit point of the saddle & the bottom point of the pedal stroke. The order IS important. Note that the effective angle of the seat post isn't important only it's length. From that you then get your hand contact points. If you want a more up-right position, you adjust the seat back & correct the seat post length before moving the bars into the correct place.



> The CX bike seems to have more "aggressive" geometry as it has the shortest wheel base of all three, all are 56cm frames.


Angles & wheel base mean things, the frame size '56cm' means jack.


----------



## Frood42 (20 May 2013)

My bike and brakes are now fixed and I am back commuting into work (I'm no mechanic so it had to wait to go into a bike shop at the weekend).

I have missed the bike, and despite the slight drizzle and headwind, oh, and the idiot driver not looking and cutting me up as they turned into a bus lane, I had a really nice commute this morning.

Now for the ride home


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (20 May 2013)

Well a lovely day for cycling, head wind coming home was tough and consistent, like a 15 mile ride up hill. My regulars I see coming the other way were loving it !

It is definitely time for shorts, fingerless gloves and short sleeve jersey


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 May 2013)

Over 20 degrees tonight coming home, very cloudy and just a touch of wind.


----------



## AndyRM (20 May 2013)

Nice ride home, but just before Wallsend High Street saw a BMW nearly pull out in front of a chap on a MTB. She sort of poked out and I thought she'd seen the guy but she just kept coming! Seemed alright when I asked him on the way past, would have been nasty if he didn't have his wits about him.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (20 May 2013)

A geezer tonight on MTb at a post box, saw me coming down the road, then like summat possessed flung his backpack on, jumped on his bike and jumped off the kerb to get in front of me before I passed him. My problem with this was he was travelling at what I can only describe as a slow pace and then became an obstacle. What was the point and what was it supposed to prove, apart from you being a nob!


----------



## MisterStan (20 May 2013)

Took the scenic route home, chucking in a loop through Cambridge. Gadzooks! It was warm!


----------



## ianrauk (20 May 2013)

Really nice ride home tonight. Very little wind. Traffic and other cyclists behaved. The lights were green and I walked through the door just as it started raining.


----------



## apb (20 May 2013)

Got soaked on the way home. Gave a guy wave who also found himself in the same predicament. Atleast it wasn't cold.


----------



## subaqua (20 May 2013)

went for a longer ride through the east end on backroads ( whitechapel ) did 12 miles instead of the usual 7 .


----------



## Black Country Ste (20 May 2013)

I drove today. While walking to the car after work, a pedestrian crossing the road towards me was nearly hit by a car whose driver wasn't looking. The ped, rightfully, got a bit gobby and the driver with a queue behind him was out of his car in the middle of the junction for an argument. Apparently it was the ped's fault for being where he wasn't supposed to be because the "roads are for cars".

Cue me chiming in to tell the driver to stop being an arse, look properly and give way. He flounced off after that. Just can't help myself...  the ped was grateful for the backup though.


----------



## gaz (20 May 2013)

Nice ride home, everyone was enjoying the sunshine and lack of wind


----------



## Spartak (20 May 2013)

Longer commute than usual today 

http://app.strava.com/activities/55371793

Went into Central Bristol, stopping at Evans to buy a Specialized Aero Bottle & Cage for my TT bike, then climbed Park St., as used for the Red Bull Challenge.
Over the Clifton Suspension Bridge & onto Failand before the lovely descent down to Portbury passing bluebell filled woods.


----------



## Biscuit (21 May 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Well a lovely day for cycling, head wind coming home was tough and consistent, like a 15 mile ride up hill. My regulars I see coming the other way were loving it !
> 
> It is definitely time for shorts, fingerless gloves and short sleeve jersey


 
Contemplating the shocking headwind today! All the way to Cambs. I Assume that means you have a tail wind @kevin_cambs_uk ?


----------



## DWiggy (21 May 2013)

Nice ride in today, warm enough for short sleeve jersey, moved up to 5th on a hill i've been working on so that's nice (A2 going up), almost got T Boned by a lady driver pulling out of a side street looking left...come on lady look both ways!


----------



## Archeress (21 May 2013)

Spartak said:


> Longer commute than usual today
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/55371793
> 
> ...



Yikes a cycle up park street. Would love to cycle over the bridge though. Might do during the balloon fiesta.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## BSRU (21 May 2013)

A good warm 45km ride in, seemed to be lots of cyclists dressed for the cold weather.
PB up a cat 4 climb, best part was getting to the top and thinking "you lazy b******", more effort required .


----------



## Cycleconvert (21 May 2013)

More traffic today than usual on my commute, and a dozy mare who thought it was ok to try and overtake me in a stupid place. I did however, get my first 'good morning' from another cyclist


----------



## Leodis (21 May 2013)

A nice ride in, beat my PB and felt I took no undue risks doing so.

I saw one cyclist, said hello and there we parted.


----------



## Spartak (21 May 2013)

Archeress said:


> Yikes a cycle up park street. Would love to cycle over the bridge though. Might do during the balloon fiesta.
> 
> Hugs
> Archeress x



What's annoying is that a bus actually slowed me down whilst going up Park St.


----------



## kipster (21 May 2013)

Accident this morning, clipped a pedestrian and went flying, they were ok, I landed on my back, head snapped back to the ground, helmet is written off and I'm walking funny. It's been reported to the police, I know where the pedestrian will be so will go and check on them again in a moment. Bike looks ok, pannier bag took most of the fall. Might be off to hospital to get the head checked out.


----------



## fossyant (21 May 2013)

kipster said:


> Accident this morning, clipped a pedestrian and went flying, they were ok, I landed on my back, head snapped back to the ground, helmet is written off and I'm walking funny. It's been reported to the police, I know where the pedestrian will be so will go and check on them again in a moment. Bike looks ok, pannier bag took most of the fall. Might be off to hospital to get the head checked out.


 
Ouch.


----------



## fossyant (21 May 2013)

Just avoided the rain. Long route. Brief chat with chap at the lights about weather and the Giro !  Can't do that in a car - opted to cycle in today as I'm out after work for a meal. I'll cycle home, get changed, and drive back in the car later !.


----------



## DWiggy (21 May 2013)

kipster said:


> Accident this morning, clipped a pedestrian and went flying, they were ok, I landed on my back, head snapped back to the ground, helmet is written off and I'm walking funny. It's been reported to the police, I know where the pedestrian will be so will go and check on them again in a moment. Bike looks ok, pannier bag took most of the fall. Might be off to hospital to get the head checked out.


 
+1 Ouch, happened to me a couple of weeks ago on a cycle path, a guy moved out of the way giving me what I thought was an adequate gap only to clip his shoulder sent me flying and I was only doing 5-10mph and it hurt! (sure he dont it on purpose)


----------



## Frood42 (21 May 2013)

Despite the overcast weather, and a slight wind, it was a nice commute today.
I decided to go with the shorts depsite the wind, and this gave me an incentive to keep a good pace up to keep my legs warm (which seemed to work).
It is also nice to have a proper range of gears on the bike again, starting to set some better times on the hills and my knees are much better for not having to stick on the largest front cog.

3xPB's on Strava as well  (nothing too impressive, unless you are me  )

http://app.strava.com/activities/55441660


----------



## Frood42 (21 May 2013)

kipster said:


> Accident this morning, clipped a pedestrian and went flying, they were ok, I landed on my back, head snapped back to the ground, helmet is written off and I'm walking funny. It's been reported to the police, I know where the pedestrian will be so will go and check on them again in a moment. Bike looks ok, pannier bag took most of the fall. Might be off to hospital to get the head checked out.


 
Hope you, the bike (and the ped) are all ok.


----------



## Leodis (21 May 2013)

kipster said:


> Accident this morning, clipped a pedestrian and went flying, they were ok, I landed on my back, head snapped back to the ground, helmet is written off and I'm walking funny. It's been reported to the police, I know where the pedestrian will be so will go and check on them again in a moment. Bike looks ok, pannier bag took most of the fall. Might be off to hospital to get the head checked out.


 
Sounds nasty, least you are not badly injured and the Ped is ok. Hope you are checked out ok.


----------



## kipster (21 May 2013)

Leodis said:


> Sounds nasty, least you are not badly injured and the Ped is ok. Hope you are checked out ok.



I've been check out and all is ok, a bit of road rash on my back but nothing lasting. The ped is ok. Not had a good look at the bike yet, it's locked up at work but I'll go and collect it later. The wife was full of sympathy as she drove me up to A&E and said that we ought to get wills written up! Probably off the bike for the rest of this week, but I'm hopeful of doing some miles at the weekend.


----------



## Leodis (21 May 2013)

kipster said:


> I've been check out and all is ok, a bit of road rash on my back but nothing lasting. The ped is ok. Not had a good look at the bike yet, it's locked up at work but I'll go and collect it later. The wife was full of sympathy as she drove me up to A&E and said that we ought to get wills written up! Probably off the bike for the rest of this week, but I'm hopeful of doing some miles at the weekend.


 
I had a knock the other week, the wife gave me hell when I told her, she probs has you insured for_ "ten million pounds"_.... Hope the bike is ok.


----------



## Spartak (21 May 2013)

Hope you're back on your bike soon, Kipster.

My longer commute today took me into Central Bristol again, but this time took the flat route out & joined the Festival Way ( route 33 ) at Long Ashton, a great cycle route that takes via Flax Bourton to Nailsea.
Stopped briefly in Nailsea to have a banana & a can of Coke before the hard climb of Tickenham hill, however it did lead to the fantastic descent of Caswell Hill into Portbury village. 35kms in total


----------



## HLaB (21 May 2013)

Woke up early this morning, looked out the it looked a bit wet and blowy so I went back to bed for 40 minutes/winks. It was still misserable then but I was in a better mood so I didn't mind the wet 4.3 miles to work; arrived a bit early and wen for a couple of congested loops in traffic taking it to 5.2miles 
Sun's come out this evening but it'll only be a short commute so I can go out on a proper ride


----------



## dodd82 (21 May 2013)

Commuted for the first time in a couple of weeks, as am using the weeks to recover from long training rides.

It seems every commute I've done for the last 6 months has been into the wind.


----------



## martinclive (21 May 2013)

Rode home in my 'Accent.Jobs' full team kit (30euros in Belgium for full kit a few months ago - had to be done) and we were pased by an 'Accent.Jobs' car - sadly they did not stop and pass out bidons and gels - maybe because I have last year's kit


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (21 May 2013)

Biscuit said:


> Contemplating the shocking headwind today! All the way to Cambs. I Assume that means you have a tail wind @kevin_cambs_uk ?


 
tail wind going in !! coming home a different story !


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (21 May 2013)

well something wrong with my left knee, a discomfort on the top left of it and the muscle behind hurts when I stretch the leg out fully, so taking it easy for the rest of the week, so no more mad commuting......that's not going to be easy, but better slow and still riding than on the bus or car


----------



## Kookas (21 May 2013)

Realised I'd stopped 'trying' on my commute recently, and had started commuting 'efficiently'. This was unacceptable. So I did some fairly harsh interval training on the way back. Good bit of commuting, that.


----------



## kipster (21 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2465120, member: 1314"]s***e - how did it happened?[/quote]

The ped didn't look when crossing a side road, or thought they had enough time. I had two lights on the front, one static one flashing and left arm was out indicating. I may have misjudged where he was and we must have gone shoulder to shoulder, which launched me off the bike.

As I came of worse, I'll learn from it as on reflection I could've avoided it, regardless of their actions.

The bike is back home after a short visit to the lbs to straighten out the rear hanger while I checked out some new helmets, invested in a Botranger Circuit, very comfy.


----------



## stowie (21 May 2013)

Cycling down the A10 to Shoreditch, bus in front pulls in and I pull round as the cabbie behind leaves space. Nice of the cabbie I think, and give a cheery wave of thanks as he passes. At the next set of lights (he was in the right hand lane, I was going straight on) the following dialogue occurs

Taxi Driver : Oi, I left loads of space - no need to get funny with me. Effing cyclists!
Me : Err, I wasn't being funny
Taxi Driver : Why with the sarcastic wave then?
Me : It wasn't sarcastic, I was genuinely thanking you for being so considerate and letting me around.
Taxi Driver : Errr, Ummm, Errr, well maybe you should use a wave that doesn't seem sarcastic
Me : Thanks for the feedback - I will certainly look to work on that.

Had me chuckling for hours.


----------



## glenn forger (21 May 2013)

Sarcastic wave versus non-sarcastic wave. How on earth..


----------



## Kookas (21 May 2013)

kipster said:


> The ped didn't look when crossing a side road, or thought they had enough time. I had two lights on the front, one static one flashing and left arm was out indicating. I may have misjudged where he was and we must have gone shoulder to shoulder, which launched me off the bike.
> 
> As I came of worse, I'll learn from it as on reflection I could've avoided it, regardless of their actions.
> 
> The bike is back home after a short visit to the lbs to straighten out the rear hanger while I checked out some new helmets, invested in a Botranger Circuit, very comfy.



How's the construction/general quality on that helmet? I was thinking about buying one of those in red - the review on road.cc said it outclassed other helmets in its price range and even some above, effectively making it the Triban 3 of helmets.


----------



## kipster (21 May 2013)

Kookas said:


> How's the construction/general quality on that helmet? I was thinking about buying one of those in red - the review on road.cc said it outclassed other helmets in its price range and even some above, effectively making it the Triban 3 of helmets.


 
It feels solid and tough with plenty of vents so will keep the head cool. I like that the shell covering covers the entire outside and bottom edge so not much exposed eps. The lbs had Bontrager and Giros, the Bontrager felt much more comfortable on my head.


----------



## Black Country Ste (21 May 2013)

I need a new helmet. This one I bought on the cheap to keep mum happy and the tightening mech on the back is worse than useless. Don't think I could justify to myself spending more than £30 on a bit of polystyrene.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (21 May 2013)

Bell Avanti, comfy enough polystyrene hat that won't break the bank and is not massively mushroomy. Tell your mum I wear mine more often than not and haven't been killed once so it must be a good one 

anyhow, back on topic: I've been commuting by car today and have been subjected to just as much witless self absorbed nobbery from other cars as I get on the bike.

today seems to have been a special day for drivers of little red cars to be utter bell ends


----------



## Hip Priest (21 May 2013)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Bell Avanti, comfy enough polystyrene hat that won't break the bank and is not massively mushroomy. Tell your mum I wear mine more often than not and haven't been killed once so it must be a good one


 
I was wearing a Bell Avanti when I headbutted the tarmac. No head injuries.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (21 May 2013)

ouch, glad you're ok. I might consider replacing that one now


----------



## BSRU (22 May 2013)

Another great day for a ride, warm, dry and no wind, the sun even made an appearance

Had a car start to pull out from a side road but the passenger shouted at the driver to stop, luckily they obeyed.

On the short section of shared path I have to use, a cyclist wobbling towards me not paying a blind bit of notice to anything apart from selecting the "right" track" from their IPod


----------



## Andrew_P (22 May 2013)

shoot week so far for sharing the road with the loonies, great week so far for cycling. Go figure, just need to get them both to be great in the same day.

Worst was a run in with a person driving a people carrier which escalated beyond where I should have let it, must try harder at anger management although my self control when I tipped in to the red did mean I didn't lower myself right down to base level and hit him. But he had won at that point  Not my greatest moment.

This morning a tipper lorry followed his mate through a pinch point had I not braked he would have definitely clipped me or worse, he was no more than 3ft behind the other one so I would reckon he had blind spotted me and just toed it when he saw me giving a late swerve to avoid the pedestrian refuge, quite lucky I saw it coming really his mate in front was close enough but the shoulder check revealed another was on its way! These pinch points I do not even undertake Vans/Buses that are stationary in traffic to give an idea how close it was.


----------



## HLaB (22 May 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> I was wearing a Bell Avanti when I headbutted the tarmac. No head injuries.
> 
> View attachment 23604


 Ouch, thats the first time I think, I've seen part of a helmet come away like that  FWIW, I used to have a Bell Avanti before I wrote it off. It was replaced by a Bell Venture (nearest similar), then another  Then I got a Bell Sweep cheap in the sales but it only lasted a month or two before I wrote it off  so I thought I try out a different brand but after spending a while trying them on in the lbs I went back to Bell (Presidio).


----------



## Cycleconvert (22 May 2013)

Had to drive to work today... It's just not the same


----------



## fossyant (22 May 2013)

Bit chilly, forecasters saying cloud will burn off later . Should do a good 30 today, 10.5 in, 10 mile return to town, and 10.5 home. 4 Times on the bike today ! Lunch in the middle !


----------



## HLaB (22 May 2013)

As to my commute, I woke up early again, it was forecast grey but still and perhaps some early morning mist (they were spot on  ). I took advantage of the lighter winds though and headed west; the mist and glasses weren't a good mix though but fortunately shortly after I turned the glasses started to clear. Given the lack of visibility though I was pretty sluggish up till then averaging around 14.1mph at the hill at Caldecotte and the heavy fixie made it slower again it fell to 14mph. Once over it though I picked up the pace and headed to Stilton, Yaxley, Farcet and town and got the speed up to 15.6mph even with every light/ roundabout being against me. A cool HGV driver followed me for quite a bit before eventually overtaking and pulling into a yard; I was going to thank him over and aboard the thumbs up I gave him but I was running late  (should have got out of bed 5 mins early). The average fell a bit with temp lights and congestion in town where I got off to walk by it  I then got a decent run through the Rivergate gyratory, through the rbt to Bishops Road and the mini with St John's St and got the average up to 15.5mph before putting the bike away after 21.5miles.
Its supposed to be a lot sunnier tonight but a lot windier, so I be tempted to go for a ride but I'll wait and see how windy it is.


----------



## apb (22 May 2013)

really nice morning up here. It's meant to turn for the worse this afternoon, my in-laws are coming up.


----------



## Frood42 (22 May 2013)

Shorts out again (along with the knobbly kness and pasty legs) for the commute, which was good for the most part despite being overcast (again).

Starting to get sick of the temporary traffic lights on Roding Lane (http://goo.gl/maps/0BVFy), as it causes long traffic queues on both sides of a narrow road. I always end up with a long line of cars behind with no way of getting past me till much further down the road. Thankfully most people are patient enough, but I am really getting tired of it (bad enough to start planning a new route, despite this seeming to be a better and more direct choice, oh well).

http://www.guardian-series.co.uk/ne...maged_bridge_set_to_stay_in_place_for_a_year/


----------



## Davidsw8 (22 May 2013)

glenn forger said:


> Sarcastic wave versus non-sarcastic wave. How on earth..


 
Maybe a sarcastic wave ends with a little flourish and the cabby's been watching too much Downton Abbey or something?


----------



## ianrauk (22 May 2013)

Saw a wayward ped/cyclist interaction this morning.
Why o why don't peds look where they are going? What happened to look right, look left, look right again?
The cyclists wasn't going too fast so luckily for him just got knocked over.


----------



## BSRU (22 May 2013)

A driver holding their mobile whilst overtaking me, quickly dropped it onto the passenger seat when I shouted "put the f***ing phone down", it could have been a complete coincidence .


----------



## Davidsw8 (22 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Saw a wayward ped/cyclist interaction this morning.
> Why o why don't peds look where they are going? What happened to look right, look left, look right again?
> The cyclists wasn't going too fast so luckily for him just got knocked over.


 
We need to bring back this little fella!


----------



## BSRU (22 May 2013)

Davidsw8 said:


> We need to bring back this little fella!
> 
> http://www.tuftyclub.org.uk/


We need Darth Vadar wondering around with his light sabre at the ready


----------



## Davidsw8 (22 May 2013)

BSRU said:


> We need Darth Vadar wondering around with his light sabre at the ready


 
Makes you think though, there were all these road safety campaigns 30-odd years ago when there was so much less traffic on the road but I don't see anything at all now.


----------



## ianrauk (22 May 2013)

Davidsw8 said:


> We need to bring back this little fella!


 

Nah... bring back Darth Vader  Green Cross Code man...


----------



## fossyant (22 May 2013)

Bloody terrible return trip in to Manchester.

No cut ups, no shouting, no cameras or air horns. Paid 20p a mile to cycle 11 miles, to find meeting cancelled and had to cycle back. Horrible to be paid to cycle.

I need to go out and start a fight, on camera !


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (22 May 2013)

Cracking ride in today! 

The sun was/is shining, no wind and a decent (for me) average speed on the Single Speed commuter of 23.7 km/h 

Not long till I get to do it in the other direction, though I'll probably take a longer route home


----------



## potsy (22 May 2013)

Extended last night's commute by 3 miles as the weather was decent, colder this morning coming home and into a bit of a headwind, still I felt good so extended it by 3 miles that way too 
Trying to get to 1000km for the Strava May Massive, just over 750 done, might make it.


----------



## TheJDog (22 May 2013)

Trying for some Strava segments on the way home last night, caught and passed a guy on a fixie 3 times. Passed him each time at a speed difference of about 10mph, then slowed for a very much needed rest, when he trundled past. A third guy got a bit caught up, and he decided he wasn't going to get passed again. A few PRs, but I'm not far off KOM on one of the segments, so will try for that next time.

On the tube today, nice to be able to get some of my book read for a change.


----------



## Archeress (22 May 2013)

Decided to try a extending my route home today, however, I got slightly lost which led me into some semi serious off road on my new road bike. The poor thing ended up with an enormous clot of mud around the rear caliper even though I got off and walked that small section. Even with the proper cycle paths, they were not tarmacced, only hard core and I feared for my skinny tires and the P fairy.






Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## paul04 (22 May 2013)

Nice easy ride into work today, the ride home was a killer, the headwind is back, on one road I can go steady at 20mph, tonight 9 mph, at least the sun is shining


----------



## Frood42 (22 May 2013)

Sun is out, but what an annoying headwind 
I also tried a new route home due to the annoying temporary traffic lights on my normal route, and it wasn't too bad...I prefer the normal route, but too many cars are queuing at the those temporary traffic lights...


----------



## 3narf (23 May 2013)

My left bar end is loose and it moves when I accelerate from the lights. 

the threads have stripped because they're approaching 20 years old.


----------



## GrasB (23 May 2013)

... and then there was rain... greasy roads anyone


----------



## Edwards80 (23 May 2013)

If you ride a new looking Triban 5 and were riding through cheadle today. You ran a red after I overtook you, then shouted "I'll race you if you like mate" when I went past you again . . as you were riding on the pavement.

You're an assclown, please stop.

Only slightly less annoying than the pedal squeak that started on my ride in today


----------



## Archeress (23 May 2013)

Headwind on the way into work, not cool :-(
And the traffic lights that stay on red until they detect a large vehicle. I don't RLJ, but was sooo tempted with being stopped at 2 sets for an age this morning. One set was at the start of a road closed to traffic traffic except buses and cycles and :O

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## BSRU (23 May 2013)

Cold, especially when the sun went behind one of the many dark clouds combined with no protection from the brisk wind

A driver drove straight through a red light and almost straight through me, luckily alerted them(woke them up) to my presence with the Airzound. A sorry after the event does not excuse such poor observation when in "control" of a large metal object.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 May 2013)

That was hard work. I was in the middle front ring going downhill the wind was that bad on some stretches. legs definitely did not want to work this morning. After tonights commute no more until Wednesday as I am having an extended weekend


----------



## Tim Hall (23 May 2013)

3narf said:


> My left bar end is loose and it moves when I accelerate from the lights.
> 
> the threads have stripped because they're approaching 20 years old.


Top tip: Don't try to bang it back into place while cycling along. It'll all end badly.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 May 2013)

3narf said:


> My left bar end is loose and it moves when I accelerate from the lights.
> 
> the threads have stripped because they're approaching 20 years old.


 
Sounds like a good excuse for a new bike


----------



## BSRU (23 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> That was hard work. I was in the middle front ring going downhill the wind was that bad on some stretches. legs definitely did not want to work this morning. After tonights commute no more until Wednesday as I am having an extended weekend


Slacker


----------



## apb (23 May 2013)

Felt really tired this morning, maybe something to do with the half bottle of red i had last night.

The head wind last night almost ended me.


----------



## Cycleconvert (23 May 2013)

Good commute this morning. The sun was out although it was a little bit windy and I nearly had a wobble thanks to a gust from the side. I'm hoping the weather will improve in June!


----------



## HLaB (23 May 2013)

Had to head to a suburb for a survey this morning, one I'd usually avoid as its car orrientated. My reasoning was justified when a bin lorry decided he was going to overtake through a rbt and cut towards the same exit I was heading to. Perhaps horrified by that (it wasn't a biggie really, I just had to drop back, it'd only be dangerous if I didn't) the following car waited carefully through the next rbt, even though it was small and the rbt was bigger and waited half way along a long and wide straight before overtaking; it restored my faith in humanity anyway


----------



## Frood42 (23 May 2013)

Windy again 
New route into work tried, to avoid the temporary lights on my usual commute, and it wasn't too bad.

I did discover one place where they have road works where I'll need to move into the right hand lane sooner to get around them.
Left hand lane now closed: http://goo.gl/maps/qnYMs

It's normally two way traffic, but as they have closed the left hand lane off, they have turned it into a one way and diverted the oncoming traffic around another way.
The problem is that this is uphill for me, so I stayed in primary in the left hand lane to try and be considerate for as long as I dared, but this meant impatient and ignorant car and van drivers were moving across to right hand lane very early to get past me and an unkind person in a royal mail van decided to give me no room as he passed and I was moving from the left hand to right hand lane to get around the road works.

You cannot miss the bright orange fencing, my bright yellow hump bag cover and my bright yellow jacket, especially with the time and distance they have, it's just damn inconsiderate driving.

So I shall move across sooner now, if people cannot return the same consideration I was trying to give then they can just wait


----------



## Leodis (23 May 2013)

Pretty steady ride into work this morning, blinded a few peds and cyclists en route with a flashing light, least its keeping opticians busy and I arrived at work safe.


----------



## BalkanExpress (23 May 2013)

Got into the lift at work and saw a load of dirt all over one of the (usually) nice mirrored walls.

What's that I thought? Closer inspection revealed it to be yellow and sandy just like the path along the converted railway line I'd ridden to get to work.

Note to self: next time walk up the stairs and save the cleaners some work.


----------



## Ciar (23 May 2013)

Frood42 said:


> Windy again
> New route into work tried, to avoid the temporary lights on my usual commute, and it wasn't too bad.
> 
> I did discover one place where they have road works where I'll need to move into the right hand lane sooner to get around them.
> ...


 
seems that this stretch of always has bad drivers on it, heading to the mini rabt up top, think it's the lack of parking and people generally desperate to get up on pavement, also read an article saying they had just granted £1-2m to redo this area up. just as a heads up the last bit


----------



## potsy (23 May 2013)

Another extended commute, good to be trying new routes.
Sunny but v cool as Ieft this morning at 6am


----------



## HLaB (23 May 2013)

Successfully dodged the rain/hail and the Jag sqeezing through where Ive never been passed before.


----------



## paul04 (23 May 2013)

Nice ride into work this morning, the sun was out but it was cold.
On the way home it was a race to beat the rain,(showers on and off since 1pm) left work in the sunshine, I went the short way home (5 miles) just got to the top of my road and the heavens opened, so just got the timing right


----------



## BSRU (23 May 2013)

Left work in bright warm sunshine, gradually clouded over with a increasing wind.
Luckily as I closed the garage door a hail storm started with hail the size of frozen peas, would have hurt if I'd been out in it


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 May 2013)

BSRU said:


> Slacker


 
Definitely, our lass phoned me this afternoon asking if I could get home early, so only got to do 6 miles tonight


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (23 May 2013)

I have had enough of the shite weather in this country


----------



## BalkanExpress (23 May 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I have had enough of the s***e weather in this country


 
I'll swap you for the s***e weather in my country (Belgland): if there's any more rain I'll have to fit a periscope


----------



## BSRU (23 May 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I have had enough of the s***e weather in this country


You should put county as here in Wiltshire, apart from some parts of today, it's been fine.


----------



## GrasB (23 May 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I have had enough of the s***e weather in this country


No such thing... only inappropriate clothing/equipment & a bad attitude


----------



## ebo (23 May 2013)

Had my first ever RTI in almost 3 years of commuting this morning. Old man clipped my handlebar with his wing mirror trying to overtake at a right hand turn just before the traffic lights. He stopped, I shouted a lot, he apologised a lot. Then I told him to be more careful and straightened his wing mirror for him before setting off on my way.

I've never liked that junction to be honest, and I reckon it could have been avoided if I took primary a lot earlier.


----------



## 3narf (24 May 2013)

I took a short detour through Bushy Park yesterday seeing as the weather was nice and the traffic mad.

Had to shout at a lorry driver for overtaking then immediately putting on his left indicator to pull in! What is it with these people?


----------



## potsy (24 May 2013)

Decent ride in last night, still varying my routes and finding the ones I like best.
Cold again coming home at 6am, wish I'd taken my buff


----------



## DWiggy (24 May 2013)

I was hitting a nice form the beginning of the week but from Wednesday night i've hit some kind of wall!!  It coincides with the down turn in weather, and the ride in this morning was horrid, rain, headwind and Friday legs, not the most fun ride in


----------



## martinclive (24 May 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I have had enough of the s***e weather in this country


 
@MisterStan and I were stood under a tree last night sheltering from the hail and debating what post you would make if you got caught by it
Thanks for not letting us down!!!!


----------



## BSRU (24 May 2013)

Some horsey action from yesterday.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEbobnKaOQU


----------



## Andrew_P (24 May 2013)

5 degrees and cold rain + no mudguards + summer kit = I am still cold now!!


----------



## apb (24 May 2013)

White van shenanigans this morning.


----------



## simon the viking (24 May 2013)

My (true) version of this mornings events - A van tries to overtake me (on a free flowing road so I haven't gone up the inside in traffic) gets level with me and realises he cant make the left turn into the side road level with me.... Passenger glares at me... Van brakes hard drops back in behind and makes turn

Me (edited language) Excuse me sir what on earth are you doing....

His version (probably) to work colleagues - Well this idiot came up my inside and and it was only because of my excellent driving skillls and observation that I didn't knock him off..... Should've really cause he don't pay road tax....


----------



## HLaB (24 May 2013)

My cheaper mtb shoes were soaked last night so I put the more expensive (stiffer soled) ones on and it felt great, especially when overtaking a moped which I'd drafted for a couple of miles  Arrived at work a little early however  , and decided for a couple of laps of the block before heading in.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 May 2013)

HLaB said:


> My cheaper mtb shoes were soaked last night so I put the more expensive (stiffer soled) ones on and it felt great, especially when overtaking a moped which I'd drafted for a couple of miles  Arrived at work a little early however  , and decided for a couple of laps of the block before heading in.


So if I ditch the flat pedals and trainers and get new shoes I might be 2mph faster?????  Maybe I should try them. As far as drafting a moped, I doubt I could catch it in the first place


----------



## HLaB (24 May 2013)

@Mo1959 You'd manage to draft easily along Oundle Road, its fairly flat and traffic speeds would only be in the region of 20mph or below.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> So if I ditch the flat pedals and trainers and get new shoes I might be 2mph faster?????  Maybe I should try them. As far as drafting a moped, I doubt I could catch it in the first place


 
Mo. you need to get on the moped


----------



## Mo1959 (24 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Mo. you need to get on the moped


Now you're talking.


----------



## ianrauk (24 May 2013)

@BSRU
Looks like you may have been *SPOTTED *(scroll down)


----------



## BSRU (24 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> @BSRU
> Looks like you may have been *SPOTTED *(scroll down)


Cheers for that, I thought one day someone would spot me in a CC jersey
I assume it's me, I'll ask them where they saw me and check out the video for that day.


----------



## BSRU (24 May 2013)

BSRU said:


> Cheers for that, I thought one day someone would spot me in a CC jersey
> I assume it's me, I'll ask them where they saw me and check out the video for that day.


Thought I was registered on YACF but apparently not, so waiting for approval.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (24 May 2013)

martinclive said:


> @MisterStan and I were stood under a tree last night sheltering from the hail and debating what post you would make if you got caught by it
> Thanks for not letting us down!!!!


 
LOL!
I am predictable !!


----------



## HLaB (24 May 2013)

Just as I made it into work the rain started and its barely stopped since!


----------



## BSRU (24 May 2013)

HLaB said:


> Just as I made it into work the rain started and its barely stopped since!


It's all going south to London.


----------



## HLaB (24 May 2013)

BSRU said:


> It's all going south to London.


Its supposed to finally stop around 7pm and dry into a good weekend; two bank holidays in a row


----------



## BSRU (24 May 2013)

HLaB said:


> Its supposed to finally stop around 7pm and dry into a good weekend; two bank holidays in a row


Fingers crossed.


----------



## snapper_37 (24 May 2013)

Did a bit of city centre shufftying this morning through some subways (not my usual route). Dropped my Frusli bar into the lap of a kid sleeping rough. Hope he enjoyed it


----------



## BalkanExpress (24 May 2013)

GrasB said:


> No such thing... only inappropriate clothing/equipment & a bad attitude


 

True, but I'm reaching a point where appropriate clothing would be a wetsuit


----------



## BSRU (24 May 2013)

Saw three guys on good MTB's with all the right gear on my way home but unfortunately they were riding on the pavement


----------



## simon the viking (24 May 2013)

Car spares selling bloke (me) on bike overtaken by LBS bloke in car..............

Some irony there me thinks


----------



## paul04 (24 May 2013)

A good ride in to work this morning, and a nice tailwind 
The ride home was some what of a challenge to say the least, just watching the weather for the weekend, the sun will be out, so will be a good weekend to ride to work, and time and half on saturday, and even better double time on monday


----------



## HLaB (24 May 2013)

Lol, what goes through their tiny mind. Got a left hook at a mini rbt but I anticipated it and held back they then slammed on the brakes and sheepishly waved me by. So they didn't have time to wait for the cyclist to enter/clear the mini rbt but they had time to slam on their brakes and wave me through 
Later on whilst waiting at a minor road I almost got taken out by a pavement cyclist but a gap in the traffic allowed me to pull out just before he crashed into me. What he was thinking


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (24 May 2013)

Well what can I say, another day in the rain,
its just not fair anymore


----------



## paul04 (25 May 2013)

Well, what a difference a day makes. yesterday I battled with a very strong headwind on the way home, at one point yesterday I was going at 5mph.

Today, beautiful warm sunshine, and riding the bike home in a tshirt and not 2 coats and 2 pair of gloves to stay warm.


----------



## Matthew_T (25 May 2013)

Really enjoyable commute this morning. Sun was shining all day. Shame my job it 100% indoors. Had a slight breeze in the afternoon but still sunny.
Club ride tomorrow morning which I might be too tired for. We will see.


----------



## paul04 (27 May 2013)

Only seen a handful of cars this morning on the way to work, and even better the sun was out
The ride home was a case of, go as fast as I can before the rain starts, just made it home without having to put on my wet weather gear.

And double time and day of in lieu today at work


----------



## Beebo (28 May 2013)

I've been abroad so today was the first commute in 3 weeks and I can report that it was wet wet wet.
On the plus side the traffic was very light as it's half term, and the fairweather cyclists were all on the train.


----------



## ianrauk (28 May 2013)

@Beebo
Yup.. the A21 was wet, free of traffic and other commuting cyclists.


----------



## subaqua (28 May 2013)

am off this week. so have been on the turbo to keep legs at peak commuting performance for next week


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 May 2013)

No commute today as I have got the day off, looking outside at the rain I am glad. Decided that I am not driving the car enough, so hopefully getting rid of it today.


----------



## Andrew_P (28 May 2013)

I nearly didn't cycle today, pissing down with rain and a mechanical problem with my freehub which I wasn't too sure about. So packed in extra cassette tools and set off. It was great, very little wind just wet. Lack of cars due to the half term and I really enjoyed myself. 

I have to recalibrate my wet weather mood and try and forget winter rain and remember Spring/Summer rain doesn't need special motivation to get out the door.


----------



## HLaB (28 May 2013)

What a change from the weekend  it was depressing  today but at least yesterday's wind has subsided now its here. Nothing really special happened except I thought I'd explore a new path.


----------



## Matthew_T (28 May 2013)

I am off most of this week too so have a few good rides planned. Got training on Friday though and then work on Sat so my week will be a bit shorter than everyone elses.


----------



## Frood42 (28 May 2013)

Up at 6am, it was raining, knew it was coming, but I was hoping that after the joy of the weekend sunshine  the rain might hold off until I got to work, no luck.
I had already decided to do 20miles this morning, so out came the waterproof shorts and waterproof jacket , and boy was I glad of them. I was dripping everywhere when I got into work and I was half expecting the shorts to fall down  they were that wet.

However I had one of my best rides along that route up to Epping and down to Ilford, 20 miles in 1hr 26mins, not bad for me.

I think it helped that I bought new Schwalbe Marathon plus tyres at the weekend, I think they are 700x28. 
They are thinner than am I used to, and I do feel more of the bumps, so my rear is not currently thanking me...

Bring on this afternoon, if my clothes dry I think I will do the return trip, if not then I will stick to the 10miles (my backup clothes are not really suitable for 20miles in the rain...)


----------



## HLaB (28 May 2013)

I thought similar as I'd planned a short recovery commute that it'd be glorius and I would have wasted the morning, fortunately  I was wrong.


----------



## ManiaMuse (28 May 2013)

Wet and raining fairly hard when I set off so put on wet gear and took it easy.

But actually it wasn't that bad apart from avoiding the puddles. No wind, traffic was light because of half term and and got really lucky with traffic lights for a change.

Probably made it in quicker than some days when I'm actually in a rush.


----------



## potsy (28 May 2013)

Was expecting a soaking this morning, quite happy to see it had stopped raining long enough for me to get to work 

It's back again now though, doubt I'll avoid it twice  

Forgot about school hols, should be a quiet ride home.


----------



## Steve Saunders (28 May 2013)

Cycling along a long straight piece of road, with cars parked along side. Nothing in front of me, in my direction, but a few cars heading towards me. No problem as the road is wide enough for a car (or van) plus me on the bike with plenty of room.

That was until a dozy cow decided to start edging out in to the road from a parking space - forcing the other cars into my space. I stopped to allow them to pass, and continued on my way and then had to stop rather quickly as the dozy cow then proceeded to just pull right out of her parking space without looking behind. She obviously assumed because a car had just past her that it was safe to go, so didn't bother looking. Full on emergency stop, on the road bike, on wet roads, and the back wheel started to swing round. Not exactly what you want when you're clipped in with SPD-SL's.

In hindsight I probably should have expected her to just pull out, but if she'd have looked should would have seen me as I had the bright lights flashing on my handlebars this morning. I did rather loudly suggest that she might want to try looking before pulling out of a space next time. Kind of spoilt the ride in after that.


----------



## apb (28 May 2013)

The rain has held off so far up here. it's been overcast and cool, good times.


----------



## Steve Saunders (28 May 2013)

Normally on the road bike I'd be averaging about 18.5mph + to work, it's relatively flat. Today however I was averaging 16.2mph and it felt a real effort to get that. I stopped a couple of times thinking I had a rear puncture - nope - and that my clip-on mudguard was rubbing (about 2 mm clearance) - nope not that either. I just put it down to delayed fatigue from the 85 mile ride I did at the weekend that contained more climbing than I'm used to (~ 5000ft).

I was giving the bike a quick once over in the office at lunchtime, and spun the front wheel - or should I say "tried to" - as it stopped almost dead. I'd only been riding to work with the front brake rubbing on one side. That'll be why it was hard work then


----------



## Cycleconvert (28 May 2013)

Bike is in for it's first service to check everything is bedded in. Even though the weather is miserable I miss it.


----------



## Spartak (28 May 2013)

It was VERY wet


----------



## DWiggy (28 May 2013)

I got SOAKED and because its not exactly cold the radiators are off so having to dry cloths with a portable heater! also does anyone know of a decent front mudguard as feet are getting a real soaking, I have a swan rear guard (post fit) thats fantastic but having trouble re-front as no clearance?


----------



## musa (28 May 2013)

DWiggy said:


> I got SOAKED and because its not exactly cold the radiators are off so having to dry cloths with a portable heater! also does anyone know of a decent front mudguard as feet are getting a real soaking, I have a swan rear guard (post fit) thats fantastic but having trouble re-front as no clearance?


raceblades prehaps
or a new bike


----------



## musa (28 May 2013)

As for my ride today, wet wet wet left home it was damp...had a trial shift at a new job started pouring down...


----------



## HLaB (28 May 2013)

Drizzle for me this morning but it looks pretty wet tonight


----------



## paul04 (28 May 2013)

Got into work this morning without getting wet, it was spitting when I came out of work, so put on the wet weather gear, glad I did within 2 minutes of leaving work the heavens opened, Good ride home even in the rain


----------



## HLaB (28 May 2013)

As predicted its bucketing tonight but I predicted a short commute; that wasn't quite right, although it want far wrong just 6.5 miles for me stopping at LIDLs for some bread and biscuits


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (28 May 2013)

No Comment.


----------



## potsy (28 May 2013)

potsy said:


> It's back again now though, doubt I'll avoid it twice


I didn't 

Wasn't as bad as I feared, light rain/drizzle most of the way home.
Certainly quieter on the roads though


----------



## ianrauk (28 May 2013)

Mercifully dry on the way home tonight. But I have a cold picked up from littlun so just a slow pootle home was all I could manage.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (28 May 2013)

First commute since borking me knee and I only bleedin' fell off! Resulting in bleeding.


----------



## ianrauk (28 May 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> First commute since borking me knee and I only bleedin' fell off! Resulting in bleeding.


 


And how did you fall off Andrew..


----------



## Moon bunny (28 May 2013)

We arrived at the Ferry just as it was leaving, so we had to wait twenty minutes.


----------



## dave r (28 May 2013)

Steve Saunders said:


> Normally on the road bike I'd be averaging about 18.5mph + to work, it's relatively flat. Today however I was averaging 16.2mph and it felt a real effort to get that. I stopped a couple of times thinking I had a rear puncture - nope - and that my clip-on mudguard was rubbing (about 2 mm clearance) - nope not that either. I just put it down to delayed fatigue from the 85 mile ride I did at the weekend that contained more climbing than I'm used to (~ 5000ft).
> 
> I was giving the bike a quick once over in the office at lunchtime, and spun the front wheel - or should I say "tried to" - as it stopped almost dead. I'd only been riding to work with the front brake rubbing on one side. That'll be why it was hard work then


 
I did a 69 mile Sunday ride a few weeks ago and thought it was a hard slow morning, when I was checking the bike over after the ride I found I had a rubbing back brake.  

This morning I took one look at the rain on the window and reached for the car keys, which was a shame, I hadn't been on the bike since Friday and was looking forward to getting back on my bike.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (28 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> And how did you fall off Andrew..



It was an issue with the interface between the helmet and the seat. I leaned too far into a corner and the bike went one way and I went another. front wheel also made a bid for freedom.


----------



## ianrauk (28 May 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> It was an issue with the interface between the helmet and the seat. I leaned too far into a corner and the bike went one way and I went another. front wheel also made a bid for freedom.


 


Ouch...


----------



## HLaB (29 May 2013)

Much the same as yesterday depressibg drizzle; the only difference I explored the other side of the railway path to Ferry Meadows; its got a short section of loose gravel surfacing which isn't ideal in this weather. Sorry Bike


----------



## Frood42 (29 May 2013)

Decided on a shorter commute in the evening (13 miles), I wish I hadn't as the rain held off, at least the roads have been fairly clear.
This morning the rain has kept away and despite a cold  wind (more noticeable as I was wearing shorts and I couldn't quite get the legs warmed up) it was a lovely commute (22 miles, up to Epping and then back down to Ilford).

The roads are fairly empty which is nice, and riding down a small part of the A12 near Ilford it was like a ghost road, it was brilliant, I could ride down that short section and not worry about any traffic (when normally it is jam packed with slow moving cars).

I even had to laugh when I was passed (or scalped if you like) by a bloke on a sit on lawnmower  , it was a steep hill where I was pootling up at about 7-8mph and he comes past doing about 10mph, I catch him on the downhill, but then he gets me on the next uphill before turning off  . I don't normally see other cyclists on my route, and if I do they are going the other way, so it did add a little bit of entertainment to the ride.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 May 2013)

Wet but warm, now it is a race to get all my kit dry so I can then get it wet again tonight.

Saw hardly any cyclists and only one dog walker on the cycle path so a nice relaxing ride in.


----------



## martinclive (29 May 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> No Comment.


 
Come on Kev - you know you want to


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (29 May 2013)

Got a serious soaking last night, but just light rain this morning


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (29 May 2013)

martinclive said:


> Come on Kev - you know you want to


 

LMAO

when I get home tonight I think there may be one, cause its going to rain again !!!!!


----------



## paul04 (29 May 2013)

Nice dry ride into work this morning, not many cars on the road due to half term.
Came out of work and the rain was very heavy, so wet weather gear went on, got home just as the rain stopped.


----------



## potsy (29 May 2013)

Made it both ways today without getting rained on, roads were wet and there are some very big puddles about.
Extended the homeward leg by 3 miles just because I could


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 May 2013)

Managed to get home before it rained, nearly came a cropper on some cobbles, so took it steady after that


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (29 May 2013)

Not too bad coming home, very windy but more side than head, at last dry, bike is a mess but its going to have a complete strip down at the weekend, as there are numerous repairs needed,

need to get all the water out the frame, which requires the heat set off, replace a gear cable, new chain, replace small front chain ring, rear brakes shoes are worn, and rear brake cable housing is faulty as it snags the cable, so although its been awful, got 4 days off, a complete re build because the weather next week looks brilliant !!


----------



## HLaB (29 May 2013)

Finally stopped raining for this evening's commute but I'd bought some free range eggs from a colleague (as you do ) and decided it was best to take the shortest way back to the flat. After which I got changed and went for a wee exploratory ride on the fixie.


----------



## Jdratcliffe (30 May 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> It was an issue with the interface between the helmet and the seat. I leaned too far into a corner and the bike went one way and I went another. front wheel also made a bid for freedom.


Ouch you ok? bike alright??


----------



## HLaB (30 May 2013)

Much the same as yesterday but with very little traffic at the pinch points so I arrived a bit early and went for a ride round the block.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 May 2013)

Still wet, wind coming from the North, but it is warm.

This mornings ride took me through 5,000 miles for the year of which 3,850 have been commuting at an average of 44 miles round trip - I originally planned on building up to 30 miles round trip, I now do that on the morning run. Only another 934 miles to catch HLaB


----------



## Beebo (30 May 2013)

I witnessed a coming together of bike and car this morning. Both were overtaking a parked bus and going for the same narrow gap, the cyclist should have been a bit more defensive, the car driver should have checked his mirrors.

Fortunately no damage to either of them but could have been so much worse.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (30 May 2013)

Today in my 90 minute commute, where it rained steadily the whole time, I saw the following:

Police car U-turned in front of me while I was still just outside my work building, which happens to be shared with a local police station. Gawd help us all, even the local police pay insufficient attention to cyclists. At least the driver gave me an apologetic look. It wasn't even a legal U-turn for that particular location, and his flashing lights weren't on, so he can't have been going anywhere particularly urgently.
Splashed by water waiting to cross a road at a pedestrian/cyclist crossing, because some 4WD driver couldn't be bothered giving me enough room when passing.
Blocked by a car crossing the same road, because Melbourne motorists are exceptionally good at not keeping pedestrian crossings clear, and take the term 'gridlock' very, very seriously.
Saw a hoon fishtailing along a road. At least in this instance, I was using a shared path next to the road, so I could only shake my head in disbelief at his stupidity, trying stunts like that on wet roads.
Apart from that, I actually enjoyed the ride home, because I had a slight sore throat this afternoon, but somehow the ride home seems to clear up my sore throats, on those rare occasions I get them .


----------



## Frood42 (30 May 2013)

Nice morning commute despite the slight drizzle (took the 22 mile route via Epping again).
Finally managed a 14mph average for that particular route (http://app.strava.com/activities/57081857).
Over 1000km on Strava for the May massive.

So all round a good morning 

Bring on 20degree Friday


----------



## Andrew_P (30 May 2013)

My freehub broke away from the hub\wheel yesterday morning going up Redhill  halfway in to work. I had to do the rest of the journey in 1st gear as that created the least movement towards the frame/dropout! Was a really strange ride my HR never went above 90 for the last 7 odd miles.

What amused everyone was my desperation to get a replacement to avoid having to drive home in my spare/kept at work car, I was likened to a druggie searching for a fix lol, to be honest I did feel a bit like that and no one understood why I wouldn't just order it online and wait a few days and drive to work especially as it pishing down with rain..

Long story short 40 mile round trip was fruitless ended up buying a cheap Mavic rear which buys me time to decide what to make a full time replacement wheelset and justified the purchase as it will be better to use the Mavic next winter..


----------



## Steve Saunders (30 May 2013)

Had a close pass on this mornings commute, with less than 2ft gap, presumably because there were cars coming in the opposite direction meaning they couldn't move out further i.e. impatient / incosiderate driver. I had to ride through a pothole as there was insufficient room to move over to avoid it.

Imagine my disappointment when I realised it was a Police van (not responding to an emergency) ...

It has been reported. It'll be interested to see if I get a response.

What chance do us cyclists have when even the emergency service drivers think it's okay to pass you that close - had a ambulance (not on emergency) do it as well.


----------



## 3narf (30 May 2013)

I couldn't work out why my legs felt so tired today. 

All I can think of is the two 5-hour hill walks I did at the weekend....


----------



## Steve Saunders (30 May 2013)

3narf said:


> I couldn't work out why my legs felt so tired today.
> 
> All I can think of is the two 5-hour hill walks I did at the weekend....


 
I had this a few days ago, and thought it might have been a delayed reaction to the 85 miler I did at the weekend. Turned out my front brake was rubbing ... might be worth a check ;-)


----------



## paul04 (30 May 2013)

Nice ride into work, getting to like this half term traffic, hardly any cars on the road,
not raining on the way home, but the headwind is back, so made it hard work.


----------



## hammerddh (30 May 2013)

Frood42 said:


> Nice morning commute despite the slight drizzle (took the 22 mile route via Epping again).
> Finally managed a 14mph average for that particular route (http://app.strava.com/activities/57081857).
> Over 1000km on Strava for the May massive.
> 
> ...


 
How do you find the climb up from HOmebase Frood ?


----------



## hammerddh (30 May 2013)

Uneventful ride in down the A13 this morning only noticeable due to lack of traffic


----------



## potsy (30 May 2013)

Got told 'F*** you' on the way home by another cyclist 
He didn't like the fact I wasn't happy about him jumping straight from the pavement onto the road without even a glance to see if anything was coming 
Thankfully my 'nobber' alert was turned on and I was able to swerve round him and leave him for dead struggling on his BSO.

Long way home again, made it 23+ miles for the day instead of the usual 19+


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 May 2013)

Had a nobber shout at me to get onto the cycle path tonight, I politely suggested he pull up so we could talk about it, obviously he didn't.


----------



## 3narf (30 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Had a nobber shout at me to get onto the cycle path tonight, I politely suggested he pull up so we could talk about it, obviously he didn't.


 
Hahaha

I've had that near Windsor. Some pathetic home-counties mummy's boy leaned out of his Corsa and said _'get on the cycle paarth.'_ I was embarrassed for him.


----------



## hennbell (30 May 2013)

Was riding home at 4:00 pm on a secondary highway when out of nowhere some trucker starts honking his horn. There is no one around so I indicated for him to overtake me. He gets back on the horn again. I look back at him unknowing what the issue is. This time hes grabs the horn and lets it go for a good 3 second blast. Again there is no on coming traffic and we are on a ruler straight road. Then he finally overtakes shaking his fist at me and then pointing to the hard shoulder. What a tool.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (30 May 2013)

Jdratcliffe said:


> Ouch you ok? bike alright??



I have multiple owchies


----------



## Black Country Ste (30 May 2013)

Very wet on the way in. Can't remember if it was raining but there was a lot of standing water and I haven't yet fitted mudguards because I'm too lazy. So I got to work with a soggy backside and feet. Good job I took spare particulars. Got SMIDGAFed by an Audiot pulling from a side road on the right, who then stopped dead in front of me, turning left ten yards along into a shop forecourt.

The ride back was dryer and with the wind behind me I demolished the hill on the Alcester Road between the lights and the Jug Of Ale at about 1.5 times my usual speed. Don't know where that burst came from.


----------



## musa (30 May 2013)

What looked like a wet morning made me very hot on the commute. Full length bibs nd jersey and jacket


----------



## Spartak (31 May 2013)

Dry & mild this morning.
Commuting in the early morning (5am) is great, hardly any traffic & still some wildlife about - saw 4 foxes today !


----------



## potsy (31 May 2013)

that is all.


----------



## ianrauk (31 May 2013)

potsy said:


> that is all.


 


In Manchester? You jest!


----------



## inkd (31 May 2013)

Water company had closed a section of my route last night repairing a burst pipe, I rode through the signs and barriers and asked very pleading if they could let me squeeze by to which they did. I rode through the other side barriers with a wry smile on my face at a queue of frustrated cars trying to turn around on a narrow rural B road.


----------



## gaz (31 May 2013)

Every single light down clapham high street red!  come on, give me a break!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 May 2013)

Warm this morning, roads just about dry, and as I get into work the sun breaks through the clouds, lovely quiet ride in


----------



## Hacienda71 (31 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> In Manchester? You jest!


 
Nah it was  in Manchester on the way in this morning.


----------



## fossyant (31 May 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Nah it was  in Manchester on the way in this morning.


 
It was, by far the best day of the year for commuting - shame I'm in work today as been off all week. 

Also flippin hissed off with my bits, that was not a nice ride in for me.. ouch, ouch, ouch...no SCR at all.


----------



## Frood42 (31 May 2013)

hammerddh said:


> How do you find the climb up from HOmebase Frood ?


 
Ah, I assume you mean the Homebase in Loughton?

I cheat, in the morning I go along Epping New Road on the way up to Epping and then come down Goldings Hill (that hill downwards is a lot of fun ).

This week I have been going back home via Buckhurst Hill (which is only 10miles), it's not a bad climb, some impatient motorists.

I have gone up Golding's Hill a few times, now I have a full range of gears on the bike I don't find it too bad, mainly because its a nice wide road, I might pootle up at 6-7mph, but I can get to the top without getting off! 

Next week I will continue with the 20-22miles in the morning, and then also start adding it into the evenings, which will mean going up Golding's Hill. I will probably avoid Epping New Road in the evening and also come back down via Golding's Hill, but that will also mean taking this hill http://goo.gl/maps/C7PYF ... which I find harder than Golding's Hill for some reason.


----------



## hammerddh (31 May 2013)

Last night 41:11
just some kid leaning out his motor and yelling as he went past trying to get me to fall


----------



## Melonfish (31 May 2013)

i really must learn not to jinx myself....
right enough after the lights on manchester road A57 just by the black swan, idiot in blue fiesta gives me about an inch of room on an open duel carriageway.
naturally i gave him the "single gentleman wave" queue slammed brakes and his reverse light even came on, i went round him, leaning out of his open window captain jowls (for he shall be known) starts screaming stuff at me, tbh i didn't catch it i was laughing that hard. anyway i pass so he then pulls along side, this time shouting through his passenger window.
so i simply shouted "yeah?! well i don't pay road tax either!" to which he just sped off.
wherever you are captain jowls, i wish to thank you for a moment of hilarity.


----------



## hammerddh (31 May 2013)

This morning was a beutiful ride in with the sun just beginning to peek round the clouds
38:24
At Canning Town station two London Underground staff were trying to catch a "lost" duckling that had been parted from its mother. Quite sweet really and probably one of the strangest things I have seen in that in that neck of the woods !


----------



## hammerddh (31 May 2013)

Frood42 said:


> Ah, I assume you mean the Homebase in Loughton?
> 
> I cheat, in the morning I go along Epping New Road on the way up to Epping and then come down Goldings Hill (that hill downwards is a lot of fun ).
> 
> ...


 
Ah yes the one between Loughton and Buckhurst Hill, thats a beauty !


----------



## Frood42 (31 May 2013)

Friday legs, pfffttt, not here, 14.6mph avg speed over 21 miles on my hybrid (up .6 on yesterday and up .7 from Tuesday  ).
It was a lovely commute, but there is no sun yet, just a covering of cloud.

If only there was this little traffic more often...


----------



## HLaB (31 May 2013)

Took one of my shorter routes home (2.4 miles), I really shouldn't they are more eventful than my longer routes  Approached this junction (its typically more congested than pictured, more parked cars). Got through it no problem, parked cars just after typically reduces the width to barely more than one and a half cars outside the co op. When the car coming towards me suddenly veered off left into a parking space without indicating. Not a problem for me but the r'swhole driver behind who was only about a foot or so off their rear bumper, who instead of driving into them chose to swerve into me. Thankfully the the steel fixie is slow to accelerate and the legs to wheel thing is pretty intuitive and I was able to stop and trackstand.
Chose a 10mile route this morning and completely nothing happened, except meeting a mate on route for a chat


----------



## Kiwiavenger (31 May 2013)

took the MTB out today and did a nice 8.4 mile commute on the clay trails. was lovely


----------



## potsy (31 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> In Manchester? You jest!


Lasted long enough for the return journey too  



It's too warm


----------



## fossyant (31 May 2013)

Hoping for a tail wind. Can currently see my family on the beach in Prestatyn via the sailing club's web cam - jealous me ?


----------



## Andrew_P (31 May 2013)

Can't wait to go home


----------



## Andrew_Culture (31 May 2013)

Jdratcliffe said:


> Ouch you ok? bike alright??



I'm a bit more skinless than I was previously, the bike is fine though, it was my newly built singlespeed so I feel like we have bonded now.


----------



## HLaB (31 May 2013)

I was going to go for a longer commute but I've been invited to a beer garden, I don't want to get hungover though and want to cycle first thing (hard and fast ride); dilemna. I think I'll nip home get changed take the longer way to the pub and try to resist the urge to have more than two pints


----------



## Black Country Ste (31 May 2013)

Friday legs, a morning of graft and sudden hot weather meant I could do no more than pootle home in the low gears. I've got to go out again, through the city centre up to Sandpits and I don't really fancy it.

Came a little too close for comfort with a pedestrian crossing the road because I was distracted by a car that looked likely to SMIDGAF me.


----------



## Hacienda71 (31 May 2013)

Oh dear I seem to have ridden 40 miles today instead of my usual 16 and I still am at work.


----------



## DWiggy (31 May 2013)

Ooooh looking forward to the ride home...its lovely out there!


----------



## kipster (31 May 2013)

First commuting day since my off last week, it's great to be properly back on the bike and not just using it for weekend rides  Managed a nice 17.8 mph average.


----------



## potsy (31 May 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Oh dear I seem to have ridden 40 miles today instead of my usual 16 and I still am at work.


About time you pulled your finger out


----------



## dave r (31 May 2013)

For the first time in three days it was dry in the morning, so after three days in the car I was back to doing what I enjoy, commuting on my fixed.  it was a bit cool and grey this morning but the  came out for the ride home, I was so enjoying riding in my shirt sleeves with the warm sun on my back that when I got to a set of lights I turned right instead of going straight on and pushed the commute out to 10 miles.


----------



## hennbell (31 May 2013)

hennbell said:


> Was riding home at 4:00 pm on a secondary highway when out of nowhere some trucker starts honking his horn. There is no one around so I indicated for him to overtake me. He gets back on the horn again. I look back at him unknowing what the issue is. This time hes grabs the horn and lets it go for a good 3 second blast. Again there is no on coming traffic and we are on a ruler straight road. Then he finally overtakes shaking his fist at me and then pointing to the hard shoulder. What a tool.


 


View: http://youtu.be/_1PJObB-nas


Video of truck driver being a tool.


----------



## paul04 (31 May 2013)

Only seen 4 cars on the way to work this morning, beautiful sunshine on both rides into work and on the way home


----------



## Matthew_T (31 May 2013)

Long day at work today. 9.30 to 5.30, and I wasnt even meant to be in (training was cancelled and I didnt know). Lovely commute in the morning though, if not a little chilly.
Commute home was okay until the last 4 miles where it rained. But I had an awesome tow from a leisure cyclist who allowed me to get on his back wheel. We had a little chat and he noticed my club kit (my shorts).

A few crazy drivers out this evening. Saw a white car cut up a minibus just before a set of lights which were on red, a bus driver beeps and points to the left at me through a pinch point, plenty of people passing too close, impatient sod overtakes just as I set off from a queue of traffic.
Its been a bit mad today to say the least.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 May 2013)

Lovely warm ride home, 4 white vans overtook me, 4 white vans gave me more than enough room.


----------



## ianrauk (31 May 2013)

hennbell said:


> View: http://youtu.be/_1PJObB-nas
> 
> 
> *Video of truck driver being a tool*.




That's very polite of you.................


----------



## musa (2 Jun 2013)

Rest day tomorrow.Knees are feeling it. still trying to get sub 30min for 10mile commute..my averages are pretty constant


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jun 2013)

Fantastic ride in this morning, for some reason I was a lot quicker than normal and managed to do an extra mile or two and was still 10 minutes quicker than normal. No wind at all, brilliant sunshine, very warm and an average speed of over 17mph, I love mornings like this


----------



## fossyant (3 Jun 2013)

First day back after a week off (excludes last Friday's commute). Felt harder, lungs not fully opening, but still into the office in the same time as usual.

Lovely out there !


----------



## thefollen (3 Jun 2013)

Plenty of shiny new road bikes out today! Me on the hybrid and enjoyed clocking up a few scalps- was intent on having a nice slow ride, but the bike wanted to go! Lovely day.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (3 Jun 2013)

Nice sunny commute, came in on the weekend bike, so a fast commute, looking forward to the return journey


----------



## Cycleconvert (3 Jun 2013)

The sun is out! Saw lots more cyclists out this morning compared to when it was raining last week. I hope it stays!


----------



## BSRU (3 Jun 2013)

Start of Swindon's seven week "Cycling Active" promotion to encourage people to cycle to work.
Saw lots more cyclists this morning than the last time I commuted ten days ago.

Strange how after completing my first 100km ride, since coming back to cycling, last week today's 45km commute this morning seemed too short


----------



## martinclive (3 Jun 2013)

Had to drive as have had recurrence of shin splints in left leg over the weekend while walking a lot - best day of the year for cycling (bummer)
PS all remedies - real or placebo welcomed


----------



## Frood42 (3 Jun 2013)

Lovely weekend and a lovely morning.
A bit chilly to start with but it got better.
The sun is out 

A big thank you to the lorry driver who sat behind me so patiently this morning. 

There were a few more people out on bikes today, most were not in a place where we could do a bit of SCR  .
(I'm FCN 10 - fast hybrid  with baggies and flats)

http://www.itsnotarace.org/scr-rules/

*Some Basic Rules:*


*No Dangerous Manoeuvres* – Don’t be a danger to any other road users or yourself. Falling off causes pain to you and others around you, don’t do it! (oh and you lose yer points)
*Don’t ride like a fool*, we’re all just trying to get somewhere!
No passing at Lights/Junction/Crossings, if you do, it doesn’t count
All passing on open road ONLY. Filtering in traffic is null and void (you know whether you’ve dropped someone fairly, and haven’t turned off straight afterwards)
Pavement passes, either you or the target, are void
Show no pain, unless your face is just like that


----------



## clarion (3 Jun 2013)

I was back on the bike today, overweight and unfit. But it felt pretty good.

Loads of cyclists on CS7. Most pretty sensible & well behaved.

Looking out for CCers, but I didn't see any.


----------



## MickL (3 Jun 2013)

After a week and bit lay of letting my scabby knee to heal up, a cracking ride in this morning and no attacks from Canada Geese \o/


----------



## Edwards80 (3 Jun 2013)

Squashed again!

Driver coming the other way turned across my lane into a shop carpark entrance . . I was evidently in the way.

The usual scrapes/cuts and the rear wheel is a goner. He gave me a lift home and has agreed to pay for the necessary repairs. Is there a "TiddlywinksChat" forum? I might change hobby.

Last one was a Ford Ka, this was a Ford Focus. At least I'm moving up the range.


----------



## fossyant (3 Jun 2013)

I'd get a new set of wheels - if Aksiums, just pick them up at Decathlon round the corner with the bill ! New cassette too.

@Edwards80 I also have a spare set of Aksiums hanging in my garage if you need to borrow them !


----------



## HLaB (3 Jun 2013)

A good fastish commute on the fixie; stayed off road for half it and turned into the wind for the on road part. Got stuck behind a slower cyclist on the off road part and patiently waited for a long wide straight to overtake, by the end my average had fallen to 12.7mph. On the road part I arrived at an ASL but never filtered to the front of the 5 or so cars expecting the lights to change; the HGV driver couldn't wait patiently however, and went for a stupid overtake forcing me to drop back or get squished (I know which option I prefer), he then proceded to hold me up  When he turned off the following car waited patently to overtake as I had done off road


----------



## Edwards80 (3 Jun 2013)

fossyant said:


> I'd get a new set of wheels - if Aksiums, just pick them up at Decathlon round the corner with the bill ! New cassette too.
> 
> @Edwards80 I also have a spare set of Aksiums hanging in my garage if you need to borrow them !


 

Cheers Fossy! Between you and the club I have been offered 5 spare wheels. No idea how I'm going to fit them all to the bike 

He was fine with replacing the wheels as a pair, the rear is obviously ruined (Split Rim . . shaped like a banana etc.) and the front is slightly kinked but fixable I think. It was all as civil as possible and I'll be surprised if he messes about. He seemed like an honest chap.

I need to properly check the rest of the bike tonight, the wheel took most of it though I think.


----------



## kipster (3 Jun 2013)

The sun is out, but a couple of drivers leaving their brains at home, scalped a roadie as he completely messed up his gear change after a left hand turn and it felt wrong not to overtake him


----------



## fossyant (3 Jun 2013)

Edwards80 said:


> Cheers Fossy! Between you and the club I have been offered 5 spare wheels. No idea how I'm going to fit them all to the bike
> 
> He was fine with replacing the wheels as a pair, the rear is obviously ruined (Split Rim . . shaped like a banana etc.) and the front is slightly kinked but fixable I think. It was all as civil as possible and I'll be surprised if he messes about. He seemed like an honest chap.
> 
> I need to properly check the rest of the bike tonight, the wheel took most of it though I think.


 
Just get a pair - no point having mis-matched wheels. ! Did he catch the rear wheel and knock you off ?


----------



## VamP (3 Jun 2013)

fossyant said:


> Just get a pair - no point having mis-matched wheels.


 
On the contrary, mismatched wheels are so very pro.


----------



## LeeOsborne (3 Jun 2013)

Only got a mile and a half into my ride this morning when a woman backed off her drive in front of me. I kind of knew she was going to do it so backed off a little. I still had to pull up though. Suggesting to her, by pointing at my eyes, that she should look before reversing off her drive didn't go down too well I assume judging by the fact that she flicked me the V's. 
I was going to go and knock on the door on the way home and tell her what a nice lady she is but I'm sitting here in my office, a little bored, with a roll of sticky labels (very sticky, the kind that take ages to remove) & a printer at my disposal and thinking all sorts of nasty little thoughts


----------



## fossyant (3 Jun 2013)

VamP said:


> On the contrary, mismatched wheels are so very pro.



So not. Only allowed on TT bikes


----------



## fossyant (3 Jun 2013)

LeeOsborne said:


> Only got a mile and a half into my ride this morning when a woman backed off her drive in front of me. I kind of knew she was going to do it so backed off a little. I still had to pull up though. Suggesting to her, by pointing at my eyes, that she should look before reversing off her drive didn't go down too well I assume judging by the fact that she flicked me the V's.
> I was going to go and knock on the door on the way home and tell her what a nice lady she is but I'm sitting here in my office, a little bored, with a roll of sticky labels (very sticky, the kind that take ages to remove) & a printer at my disposal and thinking all sorts of nasty little thoughts



Eye pictures stuck all over the windscreen


----------



## potsy (3 Jun 2013)

@Edwards80 you are making a habit of this 
Glad you're OK and hope the bike gets sorted with minimum fuss


----------



## dave r (3 Jun 2013)

warm sunny morning for a change, was still a bit windy though not as bad as yesterday, a headwind and legs still a bit dead from yesterdays hard lumpy 74 miles is not a good combination, the ride home was a lot better, warm sunny with a tailwind, the only thing that slightly spoilt it was a close encounter with a pavement cyclist, he shot off the pavement without looking a few feet in front of me, he seemed surprised when I shouted look as I side stepped him, nothing to worry about but could have been nasty if there had been an overtaking car involved as its narrow there.


----------



## hennbell (3 Jun 2013)

ianrauk said:


> That's very polite of you.................


 
Totally agree I should not swear.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (3 Jun 2013)

fossyant said:


> Eye pictures stuck all over the windscreen




Or just the phone number for her local specsavers.

GC


----------



## G3CWI (3 Jun 2013)

Chatting to the cleaner at work she ended philosophically with "the thing about life is you never know what's round the corner".

Rounding a corner at high speed on a single track country lane on the way home, I discovered the answer; it's a bl***y van. Much squeaking, squealing and swerving ensued. All was well; phew.

Fastest commute yet; 22 miles at a tad over 17mph.


----------



## bicyclos (3 Jun 2013)

Went for a ride after work as it was too nice to go home. I had a decent paced ride for a good 20 miles, then home for a good shower and recovery drink.


----------



## J.Primus (3 Jun 2013)

Did my first commute after having spruced up the bike for summer over the weekend. Got some new handlebar tape and also some bright red pedals. Incidentally they do seem to make the bike go faster. Everything is quicker if its red!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (3 Jun 2013)

fossyant said:


> First day back after a week off (excludes last Friday's commute). Felt harder, lungs not fully opening, but still into the office in the same time as usual.
> 
> Lovely out there !


 
Exactly same here, first ride since May 25th. Garmin froze but luckily spotted it pretty sharpish so didnt lose much.

Seem to have inherited the most annoying ticking noise when pedalling too and I can't fnid the source.

tick..tick..tick.............tick..........tick..tick........tick..tick..tick.....tick..............tick.....................and then just when I think it's stopped....... tick tick tick tick tick tick tick.... aaaaarrrrrggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ! ! !


----------



## hennbell (3 Jun 2013)

Can seem to keep air in the tyres for the moment. Will have to make sacrifice to the cycling gods.


----------



## Andrew Brown (4 Jun 2013)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Exactly same here, first ride since May 25th. Garmin froze but luckily spotted it pretty sharpish so didnt lose much.
> 
> Seem to have inherited the most annoying ticking noise when pedalling too and I can't fnid the source.
> 
> tick..tick..tick.............tick..........tick..tick........tick..tick..tick.....tick..............tick.....................and then just when I think it's stopped....... tick tick tick tick tick tick tick.... aaaaarrrrrggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ! ! !



Seat post.... Was for my ticking...


----------



## fossyant (4 Jun 2013)

Glorious 

Couldn't find the SS top, so in LS at the minute. Missus was drying her hair, and I had the wardrobe open (mirror on door) so very limited time to rummage in my draws. Gave up.

HOT !

Had a little giggle a couple of times with drivers getting impatient with each other sounding horns. Ah to be out in the sun and fresh(ish) air.


----------



## DWiggy (4 Jun 2013)

Last evening ride home was nice and sunny but where did that wind come from? Head wind all the way home....still was a nice though!
Ride in this morning was nice and sunny...great way to start the day


----------



## HLaB (4 Jun 2013)

Woke up early enough to a blue sky for a decent ride, my legs said recovery commute though just the 5.5mile relaxed route through the Meadows and back along Oundle Road about half of which is off road and Oundle Road is pretty flat and straight.

Edit: the good weather is good for people's moods only two cyclists never said morning


----------



## BSRU (4 Jun 2013)

Whilst out in the countryside this morning came across a lost cyclist.
Turns out he was heading the wrong way, to a 60mph A-road with lots of desperate rush hour drivers


----------



## Cycleconvert (4 Jun 2013)

Took an alternative route across some fields that are part of route 5 this morning. The benefits of having a hybrid  The weather is just too nice not to take advantage!


----------



## MickL (4 Jun 2013)

BSRU said:


> Whilst out in the countryside this morning came across a lost cyclist.
> Turns out he was heading the wrong way, to a 60mph A-road with lots of desperate rush hour drivers


Blimey
My commute home last night was good one, few hills and nice and warm. Commute in this morning down the canals was lovely, decided to dodge the Canada Geese, by altering my route a little, only to find said geese had decided to move from where they normal reside to where I wanted to cycle this morning, so turn back as they and carried on my normal way goose free.


----------



## Andrew_P (4 Jun 2013)

I am getting within .1 or .2 mph of my record average on a daily basis at the moment. Loads of cyclists out and about closed down a 300ft gap going up hill this morning which was fun he was up and out of the saddle early doors and spinning too fast the minute he sat down I knew I would close it down fast. drafted for a while got out filtered at lights closed down again but got stuck behind someone freewheeling and taking on liquids on what should have been a fast downhill. If this SCR'ing keeps up my legs are going to be blown by Thursday.


----------



## Steve Saunders (4 Jun 2013)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Exactly same here, first ride since May 25th. Garmin froze but luckily spotted it pretty sharpish so didnt lose much.
> 
> Seem to have inherited the most annoying ticking noise when pedalling too and I can't fnid the source.
> 
> tick..tick..tick.............tick..........tick..tick........tick..tick..tick.....tick..............tick.....................and then just when I think it's stopped....... tick tick tick tick tick tick tick.... aaaaarrrrrggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ! ! !


 
Noises on bikes tend not to come from where you think ... so could be a number of things. Shoes catching the front derailleur cable on each pedal revolution, seat post, pedals, bottom bracket. I had a noise from my bike the other day, more a cracking / creaking sound though, and it was cured by removing the bottom bracket (hollowtech II) and regreasing the threads. It's most annoying when you don't know what's causing it aye !?


----------



## Andrew_P (4 Jun 2013)

Steve Saunders said:


> Noises on bikes tend not to come from where you think ... so could be a number of things. Shoes catching the front derailleur cable on each pedal revolution, seat post, pedals, bottom bracket. I had a noise from my bike the other day, more a cracking / creaking sound though, and it was cured by removing the bottom bracket (hollowtech II) and regreasing the threads. It's most annoying when you don't know what's causing it aye !?


Exactly the same for me with the Hollowtech BB also not doing them up tight enough gives a noise out the saddle. Took me ages to track that one down


----------



## apb (4 Jun 2013)

Lovely weather for a cycle this morning. So i cycled.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jun 2013)

apb said:


> Lovely weather for a cycle this morning. So i cycled.


 


That's the spirit!


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (4 Jun 2013)

Legs are a little tight from last nights hill climbing session, but soon forgot about it in the sunshine this morning. Looks set to continue all week, summers finally arrived. Tan lines are coming on nicely


----------



## Markymark (4 Jun 2013)

Why don't cyclists look when they're switching from undertaking to overtaking a line of traffic incase somebody is already there??


----------



## clarion (4 Jun 2013)

Loads and loads of cyclists on CS7 this morning. Lots of numpty motorists, too, sadly, but cars were outnumbered by bikes from about Stockwell onward, which feels like a victory. 

To be fair, there were quite a few motorists driving sensibly, and keeping a good eye out for bikes. There were two in particular who anticipated that I might want to move out, and held back for me. One of them was a woman driving a mini-MPV. The other was driving a white van marked Adcocks. What a cool insult I could have made, if only he'd been a poor driver! 

And I was handed a leaflet about a new cycle cafe at Newington Butts. I intend to check it out one lunchtime this week.


----------



## Frood42 (4 Jun 2013)

Lovely weather when finishing work yesterday afternoon, so I took the longer way home (21 miles) and I really enjoyed it (apart from the headwind on the last few miles).

Usual morning commute (21 miles), a bit chilly this morning (leave at 06:30), but the weather soon warmed up and I felt better about the choice of shorts and long sleeve t-shirt. By the time I got into work I was dripping wet (with sweat - from pushing it hard).

A few cyclists out again but most going the other way to me.
Did seen one person going my way, reeled him in slowly, passed him nice and casually, but as he disappeared behind me it was obvious he was in his own world


----------



## musa (4 Jun 2013)

its days like these that outweigh the rainy commutes. beautiful ride to new job. something says it will be enjoyable


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Jun 2013)

Back from me short cycling hols in the west of Scottishland y'day* I decided to plunge into the maelstrom of my commute by way of working the soreness out of my legs. 

Ye Gods some of the drivers around here are shite. Especially those in brand new jag you ares.

*apologies to any London cycle commuters who may have encountered us on our weary way from Euston to Victoria during last eveinings rush hour but - for flips sake - why do you all look so miserable and grittily determined with your race faces on. You're riding home, 20km maybe, not up Alpe D'Huez. And to the girl who undertook me, brushing my left pannier, and then RLJ'd the lights... Yes you are a cock even though you don't have one.


----------



## Beebo (4 Jun 2013)

I haven't been on the bike since Friday as I have spent the last few days in and around Cairo and the Nile Delta, I've been to some crazy places in my time but Egypt has the worst traffic I have ever seen. Anyone who ever criticises UK drivers and roads needs to spend some time here, the UK isnt anywhere near third world status yet.

I havent cycled here, it would be suicidal, Tuktuk drivers dont need a licence or insurance and some are as young as 8 years old!! I saw a JCB being driver the wrong way down a two lane road by a boy no older than 12.

Here are my favourite two pictures from todays trip into the delta.

Lady riding pillion, no helmet, sitting side saddle because Muslim women cant ride with both legs around the bike, and holding a baby!!! Just crazy!!







The guy sitting half out of the bus is a passenger sitting in the drivers seat, with his arm out of the window to hold the door shut, the driver has to budge up so they can all fit!! The bus was doing 60mph down a dual carriage way.


----------



## paul04 (4 Jun 2013)

A good ride into work, I did have to laugh at one driver, who for some apparent reason could not wait 2 seconds for me to get through the pinch point in the road and tried to race through before I got there, I did slow down to let Mr impatient go by only to watch him clip his nice alloy wheels on the curb


----------



## sheffgirl (4 Jun 2013)

Had a good day cycling to work today. Beat my personal best on my way to work, 3 miles in just under 13 minutes  and made it home in record time too. I also managed to overtake the same cyclist twice whilst going up a steep hill, and I let a driver out of a side road too


----------



## Cycleconvert (4 Jun 2013)

2 personal bests on the way home yesterday and today. It must be the sun


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jun 2013)

Look, if you are going to try keep up with me and tail my arse then don't get the hump when I have to make an emergency stop due to some twat and his dog on a rope suddenly crossing the road. I haven't got time to warn you as I had to brake pretty damn sharpish. So it's your own fault you had to swerve and nearly come of your bike. I have no sympathy. But you learnt a lesson and stayed a bit further behind. (that or you couldn't really keep up any more)


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (4 Jun 2013)

Lovely commute tonight, took on some more climbing challenges, legs aren't thanking me now. Had a snack on the move, a massive fly went straight down the back of my throat. Tried to eve it out, but it had gone to far so had to swollow. Yak! Couldn't stop thinking about it all the way home.


----------



## bicyclos (4 Jun 2013)

got my best bike out today to go to work on and put my CC shirt on for a pose!. I havent touched the bike for a good 2yrs as it only comes out on a small number of occasions but was nice to have a fast spin on it. Back on my Boardman tomorrow which I am finding a great commuting bike. With all this sunshine I am getting tan lines on my legs and arms just like a pro


----------



## DWiggy (5 Jun 2013)

Ride home was rubbish, massive pain behind my right knee/top of calf. Moved seat down and forward seems to have done the trick although pain still there.

My ride in this morning was very eventful, I was going down hill around 30mph that leads onto a blind right hand bend which turns into a left then turns into another right, most cars do no more than my speed down there due to oncoming traffic and how narrow it is, I look and move to a defensive position, then a flatback truck that was ~200feet behind me beeped his horn and over takes me purposefully pulling back across my path causing causing me to slam on the anchors he was (approximately 50mm from hitting my front wheel) I shouted and he sped off but had to at the roadworks 500 feet further down the road so I pulled up alongside the Fcuktard and asked him why he tried to run me off the road only for him to say "you was in the middle of the road" i did try to explain that 1: the gutter was unrideable and 2: He couldn't see what was around the bend to safely pass me.
What I have learnt today is you really can't reason with Fcuktards!


----------



## potsy (5 Jun 2013)

Another detour commute last night/this morning, have got a few variations now to keep things fresh.
Added 5 miles on too


----------



## fossyant (5 Jun 2013)

Where did the sun go ? Scalped a couple of bikes this morning, but got scalped myself going down a slight incline - spinning the fixed at 26 mph when the guy who had been on my wheel sailed past in a much bigger gear.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Jun 2013)

Cloudy, cooler, wind picking back up, enough moisture in the air to cover my glasses with a fine mist, hardly any cyclists about this morning, which makes the last 6 miles or so a bit more relaxing


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Jun 2013)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> Legs are a little tight from last nights hill climbing session, but soon forgot about it in the sunshine this morning. Looks set to continue all week, *summers finally arrived*. Tan lines are coming on nicely


 
Not even 24 hours later and it looks like it is going to rain - you Sir are a Jonah.


----------



## Andrew_P (5 Jun 2013)

4 odd years ago my personal target was to average 14mph on my 14.8 commute, I tried all sorts of things like only starting the timer on my cheapo computer when I hit the main road 400 yards from my house and stopping it before I hit the gravel drive for the last 400 yards. Ultimately I hit it and then wanted 15mph, bought a road bike and a Garmin and decided to start and stop in the same place (the start and the end!).

Been chasing all the various milestones ever since and this morning I hit the magic one the one I thought was literally impossible for me 2 years ago . With help from a tailwind plus a draft from a shoot hot fit fixie rider for the first 4 miles I hit 20mph for the full commute and Garmin says moving speed was 20.1mph. To say I am chuffed is an understatement, I had to even hold back telling the people behind the counter at my local Costa!

If the fixie is on Cyclechat it was the A23 southbound, and I didn't overtake as I wouldn't have sustained the pace in front, the overtake on the long downhill was a tactical move and I kept the pace in fear you were going to close me down lol


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jun 2013)

I have never seen so many other cyclists on my daily commute as I did this morning. The good weather has really bought out the fair weathers. Hi-Viz-Tastic!


----------



## BSRU (5 Jun 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I have never seen so many other cyclists on my daily commute as I did this morning. The good weather has really bought out the fair weathers. Hi-Viz-Tastic!


Still seeing people wearing waterproof Hi-Viz
Would be good to see other cyclists looking behind once in a while, or at least before a manoeuvre.


----------



## Edwards80 (5 Jun 2013)

Spent last night fixing my bike. Really enjoyed the commute this morning  2 days of getting the train reminded me why I dislike it so much. Sweaty, smelly and expensive . . . as opposed to the bike commute which is just sweaty and smelly, but it's ok when I'm the source 

The chap who knocked me off is coming round with the cash to pay for the parts + my train expenses. I wish everyone was so civil . . as much as I'd rather not find out in the way I did!


----------



## Frood42 (5 Jun 2013)

Afternoon commute yesterday was nice, lovely weather for it.

Had one driver decide to cut me up despite the slower traffic ahead (while I was doing 23 to 24 mph), laughed to myself (as I know the road well), rang my bell, put my foot down, overtook him on the outside and then the next slower car on the downhill, and me on my hybrid  .

This mornings commute was less satisfying, legs starting to feel it from the last couple of days trying to really go for a quicker time/higher avg speed, and then there was having to filter the traffic and the cold strong headwind. Still did the 21miles in under 1hr 40mins, but much tougher today. Hopefully the cloud goes and the weather gets better for this afternoons commute (going for 120miles in three days).


----------



## DWiggy (5 Jun 2013)

LOCO said:


> 4 odd years ago my personal target was to average 14mph on my 14.8 commute, I tried all sorts of things like only starting the timer on my cheapo computer when I hit the main road 400 yards from my house and stopping it before I hit the gravel drive for the last 400 yards. Ultimately I hit it and then wanted 15mph, bought a road bike and a Garmin and decided to start and stop in the same place (the start and the end!).
> 
> Been chasing all the various milestones ever since and this morning I hit the magic one the one I thought was literally impossible for me 2 years ago . With help from a tailwind plus a draft from a s*** hot fit fixie rider for the first 4 miles I hit 20mph for the full commute and Garmin says moving speed was 20.1mph. To say I am chuffed is an understatement, I had to even hold back telling the people behind the counter at my local Costa!
> 
> If the fixie is on Cyclechat it was the A23 southbound, and I didn't overtake as I wouldn't have sustained the pace in front, the overtake on the long downhill was a tactical move and I kept the pace in fear you were going to close me down lol


 
I'm chasing the 20pmh average over my commute closest ive got was 19.6 average (9 miles 500ish feet of climb) ....I will be beaming from ear to ear once I get it..well done fella!


----------



## fossyant (5 Jun 2013)

Edwards80 said:


> Spent last night fixing my bike. Really enjoyed the commute this morning  2 days of getting the train reminded me why I dislike it so much. Sweaty, smelly and expensive . . . as opposed to the bike commute which is just sweaty and smelly, but it's ok when I'm the source
> 
> The chap who knocked me off is coming round with the cash to pay for the parts + my train expenses. I wish everyone was so civil . . as much as I'd rather not find out in the way I did!


 
What did you replace in the end ? New set of Aksiums ?


----------



## Edwards80 (5 Jun 2013)

fossyant said:


> What did you replace in the end ? New set of Aksiums ?


 

The large chainring was bent and a tooth broken on another. It's cheaper to replace the chainset on the triban than just the rings so I picked a new one up last night. Judging by the cuts, I think I bent the chainring using my right ankle 

The rear was obviously dead and the front wheel was slightly out of true but I've sorted that. The chap has agreed to replace them as a pair though.

Everything else felt fine this morning. I wasn't going in circles anyway so I'm sure the frame is straight  (I have checked it, it's ok)


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (5 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Not even 24 hours later and it looks like it is going to rain - you Sir are a Jonah.



There's a bit of cloud here today but temp is normal for this time of year, the rest of the week is wall to wall sunshine, fri is gonna be possibly hottest of the year so far, quit ya moaning


----------



## Andrew_P (5 Jun 2013)

DWiggy said:


> I'm chasing the 20pmh average over my commute closest ive got was 19.6 average (9 miles 500ish feet of climb) ....I will be beaming from ear to ear once I get it..well done fella!


19.5mph was my record last year, strangely enough I hit that the first week in June 2012, then 19.6 in April 2013. To put it in to perspective and to supress my ego out of 900 odd commutes I have 18 above 19mph so a long way to go until I can claim I average 19mph let alone 20mph.


----------



## apb (5 Jun 2013)

Created a strava segment this morning hoping i would get a KOM. Initially i was and feeling pretty proud of myself.
Then i hit the F5 key and i went down to 3rd.

i dare not hit it again.


----------



## nilling (5 Jun 2013)

Rural dual carriageway had speed limit reduced from National to 50 sometime last year, though you'd hardly notice. But last night on the opposite carriageway the police where in lay by with a speed gun. The effect it had on all the traffic was dramatic


----------



## mistral (5 Jun 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I have never seen so many other cyclists on my daily commute as I did this morning. The good weather has really bought out the fair weathers. Hi-Viz-Tastic!


 

TFL were doing a bike survey last night on Queens Ride, junct with Upper Richmond Rd SW15.
Spoke to one of the chaps, said he'd had 475 cyclists just along Queens Ride in the past hour, I got there about 6:45 - it's on the way to Richmond Park, which was predictably was chocker with cyclists


----------



## gaz (5 Jun 2013)

Must have been nearly 50 cyclists at Oval today, amazing sight!


----------



## BSRU (5 Jun 2013)

At lunchtime I had a bus driver think it was fine to drive with 2 or 3 metres of my back wheel whilst I'm doing 20mph.
Must be a right idiot as bus has lots of cameras on it.
Complaint emailed off to the company and the managing director of said company.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jun 2013)

gaz said:


> Must have been nearly 50 cyclists at Oval today, amazing sight!


 


Vid?


----------



## Glow worm (5 Jun 2013)

BSRU said:


> Still seeing people wearing waterproof Hi-Viz


 
You should see some of the cyclists down in Cambridge. Soft as the proverbial. Yesterday, I saw one bloke wearing woolly gloves, another in some kind of enormous overcoat effort, and even one super softy in a woolly bobble hat. FFS It was baking! They must be sort of Geordies in reverse


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Jun 2013)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> There's a bit of cloud here today but temp is normal for this time of year, the rest of the week is wall to wall sunshine, fri is gonna be possibly hottest of the year so far, quit ya moaning


 
I wasn't moaning, much, just getting in on the blame game early just in case it rains


----------



## BSRU (5 Jun 2013)

Glow worm said:


> You should see some of the cyclists down in Cambridge. Soft as the proverbial. Yesterday, I saw one bloke wearing woolly gloves, another in some kind of enormous overcoat effort, and even one super softy in a woolly bobble hat. FFS It was baking! They must be sort of Geordies in reverse


Maybe they're Aussies .


----------



## HLaB (5 Jun 2013)

Glow worm said:


> You should see some of the cyclists down in Cambridge. Soft as the proverbial. Yesterday, I saw one bloke wearing woolly gloves, another in some kind of enormous overcoat effort, and even one super softy in a woolly bobble hat. FFS It was baking! They must be sort of Geordies in reverse


Saw a woman going the opposite way to me on the cycle path who was also wearing a wooly bonnet  I suppose it was pretty cold at 8:20; I chose to wear arm warmers


----------



## Kookas (5 Jun 2013)

Hang on, why is it soft to wear a lot of clothing in the heat, but hard as frack to wear no clothes in the cold? The principle is the same, just in the other direction.


----------



## ComedyPilot (5 Jun 2013)

Lovely few commutes with 3 new PR's on Strava. Had a short ride home tonight (no drinks bottle for longer ride home) so was coming down hill into village (doing about 30mph in a 30mph limit) indicating to turn right, and yep, the DICKHEAD in the purple KA just had to be past, and passes me as . Then once past starts waving their arms at me...?


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jun 2013)

A fabulous ride home. This sunshiney lark is great. Once again the yellow thing in the sky bought out a lot of fair weathers. 
Noticed another cyclist, or rather his very shiny new shoes. As I was looking at them he decided to have a clipless moment poor chap  I said good thing there wasn't any other cyclists around to witness it. Fair play to him as he laughed at that.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Jun 2013)

New job

New commute going through back lanes.

So far so good.


----------



## Andrew Brown (5 Jun 2013)

After a shocker of a day, was good to get on the bike, got new record on one Strava segment, 3rd now overall, so happy for a bit, until my saddle rail snapped about 2 miles from home... Made last bit fairly slow...


----------



## Frood42 (5 Jun 2013)

Decided to take a longer commute this evening as the sun had decided to stay out, it was lovely (apart from the wind).
So a 30 mile commute tonight (rather than the 20 miles the last couple of days).
Legs are a bit tired, but I have ordered pizza, so I am going to go enjoy that now!


----------



## avsd (5 Jun 2013)

Home in sunshine and a tail breeze  To top it off seen a pair of herons gliding up the River Lagan. Nature at its best.


----------



## potsy (5 Jun 2013)

Added 4 miles on tonight, rude not to in this weather


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (5 Jun 2013)

3rd day in a row of my 63 mile round commute, really felt it too, had more in the lungs left to give but legs felt awful. Going for a new PB this week, previous is 288 miles, hoping for around 325.

Had a bad moment after a short sharp climb, I needed a few real big air intakes but couldn't due to the 1 million or so flying buzzy things that were all around me ! !


----------



## Kookas (5 Jun 2013)

My rear gear cable snapped, giving me my first involuntary experience of single speed riding since I was about 6. It was on the smallest sprocket, too, so all the more hellish and I eventually succumbed to walking the final mile or two of my route.

The cable had only done 829 miles. I'm sure they should last longer than that.


----------



## Tim Hall (5 Jun 2013)

Kookas said:


> My rear gear cable snapped, giving me my first involuntary experience of single speed riding since I was about 6. It was on the smallest sprocket, too, so all the more hellish and I eventually succumbed to walking the final mile or two of my route.
> 
> The cable had only done 829 miles. I'm sure they should last longer than that.


 
When the cable snaps, the mech will go to the smallest sprocket regardless, as that's the way it works. If the break is other than in the shifter, you can use the broken end to jury rig it into lower gear. Extract the broken end, with nipple attached from the shifter. Remove the broken bit from the mech. Feed the bit from the shifter into the mech, such that the nipple jams in the cable adjuster. Push the mech across to a middling gear. With your third hand(!) clamp the cable onto the mech, so the mech stays in place. Fine adjustment, to stop that nasty rattling noise, is achieved by twisting the cable adjuster.

We did this to The Claud's bike on an FNRTTC, albiet with a whole new cable, after her shifter eat the old one. It was Adrian's idea


----------



## Kookas (5 Jun 2013)

Tim Hall said:


> When the cable snaps, the mech will go to the smallest sprocket regardless, as that's the way it works. If the break is other than in the shifter, you can use the broken end to jury rig it into lower gear. Extract the broken end, with nipple attached from the shifter. Remove the broken bit from the mech. Feed the bit from the shifter into the mech, such that the nipple jams in the cable adjuster. Push the mech across to a middling gear. With your third hand(!) clamp the cable onto the mech, so the mech stays in place. Fine adjustment, to stop that nasty rattling noise, is achieved by twisting the cable adjuster.
> 
> We did this to The Claud's bike on an FNRTTC, albiet with a whole new cable, after her shifter eat the old one. It was Adrian's idea



I'd do that but it did snap at the shifter - pretty much precisely so, as the broken cable sticks out of the shifter-end of the outer. Still, a cheap and easy problem to fix, so with any luck I'll have the bike running again by tomorrow evening, if not sooner.


----------



## gaz (5 Jun 2013)

Got a flat on the way home. Now a note to all, learn how to use a new pump before you need it, took me nearly 5 mins just to work out how to use it :S



ianrauk said:


> Vid?



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6CqdLd1-wU


----------



## Andrew Brown (5 Jun 2013)

Tim Hall said:


> When the cable snaps, the mech will go to the smallest sprocket regardless, as that's the way it works. If the break is other than in the shifter, you can use the broken end to jury rig it into lower gear. Extract the broken end, with nipple attached from the shifter. Remove the broken bit from the mech. Feed the bit from the shifter into the mech, such that the nipple jams in the cable adjuster. Push the mech across to a middling gear. With your third hand(!) clamp the cable onto the mech, so the mech stays in place. Fine adjustment, to stop that nasty rattling noise, is achieved by twisting the cable adjuster.
> 
> We did this to The Claud's bike on an FNRTTC, albiet with a whole new cable, after her shifter eat the old one. It was Adrian's idea



I seem to remember another fix is just to use the limit screws to move the mech up the block?


----------



## Tim Hall (6 Jun 2013)

Andrew Brown said:


> I seem to remember another fix is just to use the limit screws to move the mech up the block?


It's very unlikely that the limit screws will have enough travel to move the mech far enough. They're not very long after all.


----------



## BSRU (6 Jun 2013)

Tim Hall said:


> When the cable snaps, the mech will go to the smallest sprocket regardless,


 
Assuming it's not a top normal mech.


----------



## BSRU (6 Jun 2013)

Interesting ride this morning, had a squirrel attempt a rabbit impression by rushing out in front of me and then stopping to have a look, fortunately it moved just before I squished it.

First proper SCR for ages this morning , guy on a road bike(maybe carbon will check later) who I have often seen riding, caught me at a junction just after a cycle path( I always ride very slowly on cycle paths).
He obviously assumed I was slow and decided to go in front up an short sapping drag, ideal opportunity for me to check out how good he was. I struggle up the drag, not because it was too hard just it was very difficult to stay behind(due to traffic) because he was slower than me, I could see from the gear he was in he was struggling a little.
Eventually the opportunity arose to pass so I did slowly. He tucked in behind to take advantage of my draft.
On the flat moving at a reasonable pace I decide it's time to change up to the big ring to see what he's made of but he's already off my back wheel. So I thought sod it, big ring give it some welly and I disappeared into the distance.
He may read this as he had a good view of my CC jersey, for a while
I'll enjoy watching that later


----------



## Biscuit (6 Jun 2013)

Once again the barn owl was at Paines Manor. This time flying in front of bike for about 1/4 mile then off onto a tree stump.
We stood and looked at each other for a while. Then I moved off, Owl rotating head to follow me into the distance.
Beautiful sunshine lit image of Owl. What a magnificent bird.!!


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Jun 2013)

Not much to report a few squeeze passes but the weather fully compensates. Used the tailwind for a bit of a recovery ride, just as enjoyable as the blast yesterday. Lastly and more importantly my bike is still gleaming from its wash and polish on Sunday, yes Sunday!! Cannot remember the last time my bike got to Thursday looking the same as it did on Monday.


----------



## thefollen (6 Jun 2013)

A chap on a recumbent passed me on Waterloo Bridge (Southbound) yesterday at around 17:55 and shouted something about my legs as he did haha; couldn't quite make it out for the wind noise in my ears! Was on the hybrid in regular clothing heading to a pub in London Bridge.


----------



## Cycleconvert (6 Jun 2013)

Cloudy commute this morning with a headwind, still a pretty good run though and for the first time I didn't have any drivers coming too close. Drivers of South Oxfordshire, I salute you.


----------



## Matthew_T (6 Jun 2013)

This mornings commute went a little insane at the end. I decided to blast the last 5 miles to college and ended up with an averaging 18mph and bumping the overall average up to 16.1mph. I was really flying. 
Weather wasnt as sunny as yesterday but the wind was exactly the same.


----------



## Frood42 (6 Jun 2013)

Another cold windy commute this morning, but the sun is starting to show through again, so hopefully another lovely afternoons commute.
A slow recovery ride today, as my legs are starting to feel a little tired.

One complaint, all the traffic that is about this week, I have been having to do alot of filtering and waiting in traffic.
It's not like I am cycling in central london, I am cycling on the country roads around Epping and Loughton 
Although I do try and console myself with the fact that the close passers are stuck in traffic while I sail by and away

Liked the CycleGaz video of all the cyclists on his route, a little bit jealous I don't have some others to cyclists to play with.


----------



## HLaB (6 Jun 2013)

Flew to work this morning (well as fast as the 13.5kg fixie with heavy d'lock allows) 16miles in under an hour (16.5mph), then I met congestion outside Stanground College but I managed to cut through that and by a mile later (the London Road Road Works) I got the average back up to 16.4mph. Then drafted a bus through them keeping the average up. Then disaster struct, less than half a mile later as the bus was getting up to a good speed, the chain jumped off and wrapped itself round the rear axle. After a minute or two trying to untangle it without success I decided to walk the last mile to work carrying the bike; as my right shoulder still testifies.

Edit: managed to un jam the chain over lunch refused to come out by hand (trapped between the sprocket and the wheel) but I managed to workout I could get enough slack in the chain to get the wheel off, swap the round the chain to in front of the axle (rather than round it) and use mechanical advantage. No amount of pulling when it was wrapped round the axle would free it but with mechanical advantage it was easy. That probably makes no sense  but the important thing it worked; I'm left with a severely twisted link but I can wheel the bike home


----------



## theMec (6 Jun 2013)

Not as sunny as i was expecting this morning and had a bit of a headwind to contend with pretty much all the way. Still managed 21 miles in a decent 1h30 and beat a PB in the process - not too bad for me! Saw some sort of massive bird of prey swooping in a field - that's as techincal a description as it gets i'm afraid...

Looking forward to the ride home when hopefully the sun'll be out.


----------



## fossyant (6 Jun 2013)

Left a little late this morning, so direct route into Manchester. Bumped into a neighbour and had a brief chat about a friend of ours whose cancer had returned, and is terminal - he's in his early 40's with three kids. 

Rolled into Manchester early, so grabbed a coffee and flapjack. Quick hours meeting and back on the road shortly after 10 and back to the office. Lovely out. Not a bad way to spend half the morning. Off to find some lunch.


----------



## HLaB (6 Jun 2013)

fossyant said:


> Left a little late this morning, so direct route into Manchester. Bumped into a neighbour and had a brief chat about a friend of ours whose cancer had returned, and is terminal - he's in his early 40's with three kids.
> 
> Rolled into Manchester early, so grabbed a coffee and flapjack. Quick hours meeting and back on the road shortly after 10 and back to the office. Lovely out. Not a bad way to spend half the morning. Off to find some lunch.


Hopefully thats a liquid lunch


----------



## donnydave (6 Jun 2013)

I don't know how long I've been doing it but I realised today when I get to a national speed limit sign after a 30 zone I stand up and pedal harder for a bit.


----------



## GrasB (6 Jun 2013)

Glow worm said:


> You should see some of the cyclists down in Cambridge. Soft as the proverbial. Yesterday, I saw one bloke wearing woolly gloves, another in some kind of enormous overcoat effort, and even one super softy in a woolly bobble hat. FFS It was baking! They must be sort of Geordies in reverse


They took it to the extreme but the air wasn't all that warm yesterday. I needed plain lycra leg & arm warmers, else every time I dipped into the shade my sweaty arms/legs experienced a significant & uncomfortable temperature drop. That said I've been used to 25-30C temps so UK weather feels a little cool.


----------



## Edwards80 (6 Jun 2013)

Saw a poor truck driver stuck at the "No left turn" raised kerbs in Cheadle. I was stopped at the lights so I got to watch for a minute as he tried to reverse his truck out at an impossible angle. I won't be surprised if it's still there going back and forth on the way home


----------



## gaz (6 Jun 2013)

Took the mountain bike today and followed waterlink way to greenwich, went through the tunnel and then joined CS2 at the other side.
A great ride, was surprised how quiet waterlink way was. Only saw the odd cyclist using parts of it. It's a pleasant ride with virtually no traffic.

CS2 was busy but still breezing past roadies with my 2.1inch wide knobbilies. Come on guys, keep up!


----------



## benb (6 Jun 2013)

A convertible full of 20-something girls told me I had "sexy legs".

Yeah, I've still got it.


----------



## BSRU (6 Jun 2013)

benb said:


> A convertible full of 20-something girls told me I had "sexy legs".
> 
> Yeah, I've still got it.


What did their guide dog say


----------



## BSRU (6 Jun 2013)

Need to buy some long sleeve t-shirts and wear them outside at weekends in order to tan my pasty white hands, which look pastier every day


----------



## benb (6 Jun 2013)

BSRU said:


> What did their guide dog say


 

Nothing, he was concentrating on driving.


----------



## potsy (6 Jun 2013)

Edwards80 said:


> Saw a poor truck driver stuck at the "No left turn" raised kerbs in Cheadle. I was stopped at the lights so I got to watch for a minute as he tried to reverse his truck out at an impossible angle. I won't be surprised if it's still there going back and forth on the way home


 

Seen a 4x4 stuck on those last year, unfortunately the lights changed so I couldn't stay to laugh watch


----------



## Glow worm (6 Jun 2013)

Lovely ride home tonight after a swift half or two with a pal in a sunny pub beer garden in Cambridge. Took the scenic route, one I often take in Summer (as it can get a little boggy in winter). The best thing about it is no bloody cars along almost all of the 12 or so miles. Had to take a pic or two as it was such a great evening. This is the River Cam path near the city centre.




And a bit further along:





The last leg before home is along an old railway line. Really feel like we've earnt this decent weather after all the months of freezing our wotsists off!


----------



## BSRU (6 Jun 2013)

Glow worm said:


> Lovely ride home tonight after a swift half or two with a pal in a sunny pub beer garden in Cambridge. Took the scenic route, one I often take in Summer (as it can get a little boggy in winter). The best thing about it is no bloody cars along almost all of the 12 or so miles. Had to take a pic or two as it was such a great evening. This is the River Cam path near the city centre.
> View attachment 24340
> And a bit further along:
> View attachment 24341
> ...


Is that one of those Google riderless bicycles


----------



## BSRU (6 Jun 2013)

Looks like all those winter miles and cat 4 climbs maybe paying off.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6l0Fu4-7MkY


----------



## apb (6 Jun 2013)

Lots of people BBQing down at porty beach on my commute home, was driving me nuts. Think I'll be doing some of that this weekend.


----------



## dave r (6 Jun 2013)

A cold grey morning this morning, long sleeve jersey on and cold hands by the time I got to work, tonight the suns out I'm in my shirt sleeves, the long sleeved jerseys in the sarnie box on the back of the bike and I've got a tail wind for an enjoyable ride home. Seen some good and bad driving this morning, on Wheelwright lane I'm in the centre of the road turning into St Giles Rd with my right hand out signalling the right turn, bloke in a small Fiat undertakes then turns right about a foot in front of me. leaving Bedworth down the hill towards the Griff island ambulance behind me, not on blues and two's , holds back whilst I pass a parked car and deal with a pinch point, he only comes by when I wave him through and he gives me lots of room.


----------



## Mapster1989 (7 Jun 2013)

I only have a short 3 mile ride home but theres a short Strava segment up a short incline. I recently lost the KOM so I went for it back again. Surely I've done it. It felt fast. 

*Uploads ride*

No KOM! What?!?! It wasn't even my fastest time. Slower by 2 seconds. 

Drat.


----------



## musa (7 Jun 2013)

nice commute bit chilly but i saw people commuting the other direction which was a first for me. discovered my tyre was going flat slowly got halfway and felt it..pumped it just to get me to work and fix..went flat when got to brixton so popped to brixton cycle to fix and use track pump.

swing 5hours later coming home cs7 route this time....tyre goes down in tootting so i pump to get me home (this is a new tube) so made it home just about. 5 ways roundabouts was wobbly on the exiting. 

tyre had a splint inside, pulled out with tweezer and now its flat again....patch not done properly i guess


----------



## martint235 (7 Jun 2013)

Quick run in today. Largely due to chasing down an RLJer (just cos I wanted to). To said RLJer the "Sraaahhad ahhf fasdhahhas " that you heard as I sped past you was in fact "Please stop jumping red lights you silly boy" or words to that effect distorted by the Doppler effect.

And you can tell it's summer, our car park at work looks like a Cycle to Work Scheme Showroom: all blingy Boardmans and Treks. There was even a Van Nich in there last night, no idea who owns that.

And I punctured a Marathon tyre last night on the way home. Some kind of metal shaving went straight through it.


----------



## BSRU (7 Jun 2013)

Been a great week for cycling, 350km already with 3.4km of climbing and the legs still feel OK


----------



## fossyant (7 Jun 2013)

Scooters are slow. 

Followed a scooter through a junction before we were both due to turn right through a one way system. Anyway, he was cornering way to slowly, so I passed him on the outside of the bend (his left) and left him for dust - took him another 300 yards to catch me. Conti 4 Seasons rock !


----------



## fossyant (7 Jun 2013)

Edwards80 said:


> Saw a poor truck driver stuck at the "No left turn" raised kerbs in Cheadle. I was stopped at the lights so I got to watch for a minute as he tried to reverse his truck out at an impossible angle. I won't be surprised if it's still there going back and forth on the way home


 
Saw a bus stuck there a while back - totally grounded the left side on the curb. Wedged. Numpty.


----------



## Andrew_P (7 Jun 2013)

I was naughty and drafted a tipper lorry this morning, for at least a mile. 

I was having a recovery ride yesterday afternoon until the last 4 miles. Closed down another cyclist waited to brow of the hill and gave it full beans, the bastard hung on to me for a mile meaning I had to keep on giving it in to the headwind. I didn't need to look I could hear the music coming from his phone, not sure why people do that... Don't think either my legs nor my ego would survive commuting in London.

The whole ride both in the morning and most of the afternoon I had been cursing my HR strap as my average HR was so low, but the last 4 miles proved it was working properly, and its mostly downhill.


----------



## Cycleconvert (7 Jun 2013)

Cycleconvert said:


> Cloudy commute this morning with a headwind, still a pretty good run though and for the first time I didn't have any drivers coming too close. Drivers of South Oxfordshire, I salute you.


 
I take back everything I said. Nearly got killed by both a 4x4 last night and a taxi this morning. The Taxi clearly did it on purpose too as there was nothing coming the other way yet he felt the need to be 2" off my handlebars. Something that usually doesn't happen as i ride with double panniers which tends to make people give me a wider berth.


----------



## HLaB (7 Jun 2013)

Just a short slow 5.3miles, I've not changed the twisted link in the fixie chain yet  I was going to go a shorter route again but its too beautiful a morning. I'll break the chain at lunchtime and add the new link. Back to the commute, the chain actually seemed to work OK, untill I stood up for a sprint over a railway bridge it then jumped like mad and I had to pull off into the footpath. Remarkably after that it seemed fine and never skipped onece for the last mile and a bit to work.


----------



## MickL (7 Jun 2013)

Going the canal again today I came across this and after being attacked couple of weeks ago by one I didn't fancy fighting 6 of them so there was no where to safely go past them so I turned round and went up on to the upper canal level (Galton Vally) and enjoy the rest of my commute.


----------



## Frood42 (7 Jun 2013)

Lovely ride last night, weather stayed nice which was good (but kept to the target 20 miles rather than extending it).

This morning was another cold head wind, but was warmer than yesterday, so a bit more enjoyable.
My legs felt better this morning as well, thanks to the slow recovery rides yesterday.

That's 200miles this week (including 31 miles from Sunday).

@Glow worm - looks like a lovely route to take, especially in the lovely weather we are having recently.  
@BSRU - SCR, what SCR? Looks like you left him way behind and flagging badly! 
The wave to camera was a nice touch


----------



## BSRU (7 Jun 2013)

Frood42 said:


> @BSRU - SCR, what SCR? Looks like you left him way behind and flagging badly!
> The wave to camera was a nice touch


The best type of SCR, for me anyway


----------



## DWiggy (7 Jun 2013)

Yesterdays commute home was into a relentless, demoralising headwind, where did that come from?


----------



## Glow worm (7 Jun 2013)

Frood42 said:


> @Glow worm - looks like a lovely route to take, especially in the lovely weather we are having recently.


 
Cheers- yes I do feel a bit spoilt sometimes. The only thing that could improve it would be the odd hill or two but you can't have everything I guess!


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Jun 2013)

[QUOTE 2490208, member: 1314"]Here's a pic of my legs:

View attachment 24326
[/quote]
Whilst it would feel wrong to "like" that picture, and might be misinterpreted, I like the tattoos !


----------



## Frood42 (7 Jun 2013)

I feel like I cheated.... Going to the cinema tonight , to see After Earth, so I decided to take the direct route home, the problem..? It's only 4 miles....
Now I feel like I should go back out and enjoy the weather a bit more rather than sitting on my rear in the cinema, this film had better be good!


----------



## Matthew_T (7 Jun 2013)

Lovely commute once again. Finished college now so have the commute to work tomorrow to look forward to. Then next week I have a bit of a break because I am doing driving lessons with Gavroche.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (7 Jun 2013)

I realised today what a lucky chap I am. To give my legs a bit of a rest ready for a 100+miler tomorrow, I went the shortest way of 14 miles into work. Uurgh, it was horrible, traffic lights, loads of vehicles, busy junctions, stop, start, stop, start, it was just urrrgggghhhhh !
Knocking off time came and it was back to the 32 mile of lovely country roads that I have been regularly doing, it was just heaven in comparison.


----------



## dave r (7 Jun 2013)

Had to take the car today, no cycling for me, this afternoon with the sun shining brightly I was on my hands and knee's stripping skirting boards,  roll on Sunday when I can get out on the bike.


----------



## musa (7 Jun 2013)

Uni done now new job tomorrow..commute today was pleasant...took it easy on the inbound. had to enjoy the weather..return leg was smooth and quick


----------



## musa (8 Jun 2013)

[QUOTE 2493036, member: 1314"]New job still in London, I hope.[/quote]

Yeah im back in London now since last year


----------



## potsy (8 Jun 2013)

Was fully intending to drive in last night, it's my awkward 'early' night shift with a not so nice 1.30am finish.
Because it was so nice in the evening there was no way I was going to miss the ride in 

Ride home was uneventful, 3 'yoofs' were riding down the road at one point spread across the entire lane with not a single light between them, the usual mix of taxis and staggering peds, and a lot of green lights


----------



## ComedyPilot (8 Jun 2013)

Lovely commute in yesterday, only spoilt by 3 cretins that just 'had to get past'.

The oncoming cars/vans/trucks and me had to all take avoiding action to allow the cretins to get through.

The commute home was also quite pleasant. A couple of 'got to get past' moments, but nowt to worry too much about.

Best of all was a lovely overtake by a black Landrover 4x4 Chelsea tractor thingy here: https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=e...id=jXTTAm949Ajr7Eflp9QF2Q&cbp=12,68.44,,0,2.8

It passed me with lots of room, but then started to slow and turn right at the junction. The car behind it was too close and had to jam on the anchors to avoid hitting it. The car behind that did the same. The car behind that (3rd in line) came to a screeching halt (c/w clouds of smoke) to avoid @rse ending the others.

They all had their windows open in the hot weather and must have heard me shouting, "That wouldn't f@cking happen if you all looked further down the road than the end of your f@cking bonnets'


----------



## Andrew_P (8 Jun 2013)

Change of tactic yesterday afternoon, passed him at the start of the hill, didn't hang on to me then  Although being Friday my legs felt like they were on fire was a painful last 4 miles.

Went out this morning loads of traffic and my left hand crank sheared the splines on the axle, not due to my super watts but it had been working its way loose for 5 miles. Ended up with both crank arms at 6 o clock as I started off from the lights, now that was weird. Nearly came of as I couldn't figure out what was happening and stuttered on the unclip. Rode 2 miles one legged with my left leg hanging to the rear. Felt a right knob!!


----------



## apb (10 Jun 2013)

Had some problems with my phone this morning and lost my strava log.  

will have to go for a lunch time ride to make up the miles.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jun 2013)

apb said:


> Had some problems with my phone this morning and lost my strava log.
> 
> will have to go for a lunch time ride to make up the miles.


 


Strava thread thataway------------------>


----------



## fossyant (10 Jun 2013)

The sun was hiding this morning. Good ride in, Mr Moped lost again from Stockport bus Station to Audi (hah hah) - two nil to me  . Got two pull outs one after the other on Stockport Road near the new Tesco Express, one I decided to overtake, then the second, immediately after, I was going rather quickly so passed on the inside - you should have seen the passenger and driver's faces =  - I just peered at them and flew off. 

Had a chat with an old chap on his hybrid. He'd scalped me on two flying starts from traffic lights as he rolled through as the lights changed, and clickety clicked through his gears. Game was over though as soon as I'd got the fixed going. Told him it took me a bit to get it rolling. 'It's good for you' he shouted, 'Aye it is' I responded. 

Traffic very heavy now all the schools back. I arrived on time !


----------



## BSRU (10 Jun 2013)

Good ride in almost spoilt by a BT Openreach sub-contractor WVM forcing their way past at speed, email going off to Openreach later. Did not help themselves by accelerating towards a amber light, not sure they crossed the stop line before it went red.


----------



## nilling (10 Jun 2013)

Deja vu at the junction I got knocked off by driver who right-hooked me, nearly 3 years ago. Only difference being I was prepared for it. Nearly drained the batteries out of my 140 db Hornit though  It's a super-wide junction Heyhouses Lane/Smithy Lane that can be taken at speed 

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=He...SrhO3T0F91AXn5bl_VkkXA&cbp=12,259.89,,0,30.64


----------



## Frood42 (10 Jun 2013)

Despite the fact the sun has decided to go play hide and seek I had a lovely ride in this morning.
The wind was almost non-existent so I could really get going and keep my legs warm (and arrive at work nice and sweaty   ).


Most drivers were great but I did have one driver (other than the pass close from a HGV) decide to be really discourteous.
I was in primary (due to the roundabout and upcoming junction) but an idiot still decided to move out of the junction that was ahead of me(http://goo.gl/maps/8Rfco), but he only moved out part way (as he was going right and there was no clear gap). He then ignored my shout ("STAY THERE!"  ) and decided to carry on when he saw a small gap, not caring that he forced me to slow sharply and also the cars waiting behind me. I was not impressed at his selfishness (not really SMIDGAF, more like IDGAF), but thankfully it didn't ruin a nice ride.
As I did get moving again I heard what sounded like a police siren... I really hope they were after him...


----------



## GrasB (10 Jun 2013)

Destroyed my Newmarket to Teversham roundabout record despite getting caught by the lights just before the A14 interchange.


----------



## Jdratcliffe (10 Jun 2013)

no sun but mild enough for shorts and arm warmers - thou wind was v strong on the way in today had a good run not my fastest but no where near my slowest all in all good ride only onenumpty in a steel box today ( was a coper but hey ho) hping to set some records it the wind stays the same.


----------



## HLaB (10 Jun 2013)

nilling said:


> Deja vu at the junction I got knocked off by driver who right-hooked me, nearly 3 years ago. Only difference being I was prepared for it. Nearly drained the batteries out of my 140 db Hornit though  It's a super-wide junction Heyhouses Lane/Smithy Lane that can be taken at speed
> 
> https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=Heyhouses Lane&hl=en&ll=53.753304,-2.995019&spn=0.01766,0.052314&sll=53.800651,-4.064941&sspn=9.040008,26.784668&oq=heyhouse&hnear=Heyhouses Ln&t=m&z=15&layer=c&cbll=53.753389,-2.994902&panoid=SrhO3T0F91AXn5bl_VkkXA&cbp=12,259.89,,0,30.64


 The same driver  I'm glad he learnt his lesson


----------



## nilling (10 Jun 2013)

HLaB said:


> The same driver


 
Not the same driver, but the same circumstances with a different outcome


----------



## BSRU (10 Jun 2013)

Have local councils been installing mind controlled crossings.
Quite common to see people standing by a crossing looking at the lights but they haven't bothered to press the button


----------



## Glow worm (10 Jun 2013)

BSRU said:


> Have local councils been installing mind controlled crossings.
> Quite common to see people standing by a crossing looking at the lights but they haven't bothered to press the button


 
Maybe they caught a bit of that telly documentary the other night about the scale bustingly high levels of bacteria that have been found on such buttons - caused by 'nose pickers and .....shudder.....bottom pickers' among others!


----------



## Glow worm (10 Jun 2013)

GrasB said:


> Destroyed my Newmarket to Teversham roundabout record despite getting caught by the lights just before the A14 interchange.


 
Some of that route is part of my commute too, though I'm normally bimbling along the bumpy old cycle path rather than on the road, giving my spokes hell!


----------



## Leodis (10 Jun 2013)

First commute in over a week after returning from Sunny Keswick, though we did hire mountain bikes for a day which was odd to ride on. Bit nervous about the ride home but take it steady...


----------



## potsy (10 Jun 2013)

Sunny ride home after a cloudy journey in earlier, roads quite busy and plenty of temporary lights/cones to slow things down further.


Nearly got lost in one set of roadworks, new metrolink bit where they rearrange the layout every few weeks as they expand the track outwards, luckily a worker was there to guide me back on course


----------



## paul04 (10 Jun 2013)

A bit of a chilly ride into work this morning, glad I had my arm warmers on,
nice and sunny for the ride home, but so nearly got knocked off the bike on the last roundabout before home, there I was, arm out indicating I wanted to turn right, car comimg towards me, I had right of way, the car stopped, or so I thought, just about to turn on the rounabout and the car set off again right infront of me.
Old man driving, he did look about 400 years old, with glasses as thick as a pyrex dish
Even when I shouted "you daft old git, open your eyes" he still did not look at me,
It was like he just did not even see me at all. like he had Peripheral vision


----------



## GrasB (11 Jun 2013)

c**p commute home. No less than 19 times, yes nineteen, I ended up hauling my bike down from the high-twenties or faster down to near stationary due to people pulling out or completely ignoring my priority. ... 46-13/14/15 is a PITA to pull away in on a twitchy as hell low racer I can tell you.


----------



## BSRU (11 Jun 2013)

GrasB said:


> c**p commute home. No less than 19 times, yes nineteen, I ended up hauling my bike down from the high-twenties or faster down to near stationary due to people pulling out or completely ignoring my priority. ... 46-13/14/15 is a PITA to pull away in on a twitchy as hell low racer I can tell you.


That's because your only a bicycle and obviously cyclists can only manage 10mph and should always give way to "real" traffic


----------



## HLaB (11 Jun 2013)

A relatively fast commute for me yesterday morning but after the weekend I just made last night a slow recovery commute and this morning wasn't that much faster, took it easy along the 2 miles through the meadows and upped it a bit to be comfortable in the traffic flows thereafter.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jun 2013)

The traffic in SE London war horrendous today. Back up for miles on the A21. I though there must have been an accident or something, but no it was just down to the sheer amount of traffic. Thanks gawd for London bus lanes. I was on for a very good time but it got buggered.


----------



## hammerddh (11 Jun 2013)

First cycle run yesterday after being off for a week in Sunny but windy Mablethorpe.
Pretty uneventful, good time coming in but a bit slower going home (think all the beer and food from last week was taking effect !!)
No ride in today as afternoon off to see the delights of Iggle Piggle at the O2 (don't get better than that)


----------



## Frood42 (11 Jun 2013)

A bit of a horrid commute this morning, cold head wind , just couldn't get going at a decent pace and so my legs never properly warmed up. It then started to spit with rain, but thankfully it stayed away until I got into work, hoping the rain stays away tonight.


----------



## DWiggy (11 Jun 2013)

Nice ride in, got an unexpected KOM today so i'm REALLY happy


----------



## BSRU (11 Jun 2013)

Back on my main commuter this morning because of the rain, rain has gone now and hopefully will brighten up later.
Due to lots of stuff in the panniers it's 10kg heavier than my road bike which I have been riding for the past two weeks.


----------



## Melonfish (11 Jun 2013)

twas last night on the way home, slowing for a traffic queue (red light) in primary when the typical happens.
white trannie in a trannie with a trailer attached. some gardening firm. overtakes partially then squeezes.
i pull left and curse in the usual manner.
anyway lights change quick and he's off. only to be caught in a lengthier traffic queue further on. naturally i pulled alongside his open window and told him exactly what i thought of his driving ability (or lack there of)
otherwise ok.

bit of rain this morning but it was lovely and cool all the way in.


----------



## Collider (11 Jun 2013)

On the way home, doing 21-23 Mph on a 20 Mph speed limit road in primary (obv). Someone in a jeep speeds past me, giving me a filthy look in the process and immediately joins a stationary line of traffic, preventing me from filtering.

Must have a really fulfilling life if the idea of being stuck in a traffic jam gets you excited enough to break the law in order that you may enjoy the experience for as long as possible.


----------



## MichaelO (11 Jun 2013)

First commute in almost 3 weeks (in which time I’ve put on a few pounds having spent most of that time on hols in the US of A!). I was expecting to struggle, but felt remarkably fine – although I suspect there was a slight helping wind  Good to be back on the bike though!


----------



## GrasB (11 Jun 2013)

BSRU said:


> That's because your only a bicycle and obviously cyclists can only manage 10mph and should always give way to "real" traffic


 ....


----------



## GrasB (11 Jun 2013)

iirc it's a 60/46/33 triple (or very close) with a custom 11-30t 10sp cassette. The bike is a M5 Cr-Mo Low Racer.


----------



## gaz (11 Jun 2013)

Took the mountain bike to work again, following waterlink way. again not many cyclists on it, maybe 4 max.
Got lost again trying to navigate my way back to the city and it didn't help I was in a rush to drop the bike off at a shop near work for a free service and then get into work and showered before a 9am HR meeting.


----------



## potsy (11 Jun 2013)

Forgot I'd taken the guards off the road bike, rain forecast so I jumped on the cx instead.
Stayed dry anyway


----------



## BSRU (11 Jun 2013)

Incident with a complete knobber at lunchtime.
In primary as I go through a pinch point, my right turn 100 metres ahead, stick my right arm out horizontally.
I hear a diesel being revved then a crappy MPV decides to overtake me using the hatch area which leads to the right turn filter.
I tell the driver what I think of his manoeuvre, next thing I know his door has opened and he leans out to tell me to "get of the road until I get a licence" , the crazy thing being the car is still moving
Obviously I should have kept my right hand on the handlebar and my mouth shut but driving so recklessly deserved immediate admonishment(preferably with an Uzi) .


----------



## DWiggy (11 Jun 2013)

BSRU said:


> Incident with a complete knobber at lunchtime.
> In primary as I go through a pinch point, my right turn 100 metres ahead, stick my right arm out horizontally.
> I hear a diesel being revved then a crappy MPV decides to overtake me using the hatch area which leads to the right turn filter.
> I tell the driver what I think of his manoeuvre, next thing I know his door has opened and he leans out to tell me to "get of the road until I get a licence" , the crazy thing being the car is still moving
> Obviously I should have kept my right hand on the handlebar and my mouth shut but driving so recklessly deserved immediate admonishment(preferably with an Uzi) .


 
One thing I've discovered whilst commuting to work is Its not worth arguing with a Funktard! he obviously knows what he's talking about


----------



## BSRU (11 Jun 2013)

DWiggy said:


> One thing I've discovered whilst commuting to work is Its not worth arguing with a Funktard! he obviously knows what he's talking about


My reply was two words repeated three times, first word starting with f and the second word was "off".


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jun 2013)

No commute today as I had to go to Macclesfield, saw a fair few cyclists around that way


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (11 Jun 2013)

Back on my commuter too today, I felt the extra weight, funny how quickly the body adjusts to riding a lighter bike the past couple of weeks. One of the reasons I don't pay much attention to the weight of the commuter, as it makes for a noticeably different ride when I jump on the weekend bike. Hope the sun isn't away for to long.


----------



## apb (11 Jun 2013)

I didn't look at the weather report before setting off this morning  On the skinnies, might be a slippery ride home.


----------



## HLaB (11 Jun 2013)

apb said:


> I didn't look at the weather report before setting off this morning  On the skinnies, might be a slippery ride home.


 On the contrary, unless you are planning on going off road


----------



## apb (11 Jun 2013)

HLaB said:


> On the contrary, unless you are planning on going off road


 

the tarmac doesn't worry me, it's the man hole covers that keep my hybrid tires inflated.


----------



## HLaB (11 Jun 2013)

apb said:


> the tarmac doesn't worry me, it's the man hole covers that keep my hybrid tires inflated.


Despite people's reports, I've never found them a problem myself, maybe because I lean less. The only wheel I've lost uncontrollably touchwood is a 37mm shod tyre, when a muppet pulled out on me at the Tesco S'Queensferry Rbt. Just relax, dont take corners too tight/ lean and you'll be fine; good luck


----------



## apb (11 Jun 2013)

HLaB said:


> lean less.


 

I'll do that.

Came off my SS in Jan turning onto princess street and cracked a rib.

Cheers HLaB, i'm sure i'll be fine.


----------



## Hip Priest (11 Jun 2013)

Nearly got hit twice today. Once parallel pull-out and one close pinch-point pass. Both drivers were really old blokes. You know the sort. Last time they looked in their mirror they saw a Model T Ford.


----------



## dave r (11 Jun 2013)

It was a couldn't make up its mind morning this morning, it didn't know whether to rain or not, I dithered between taking the car or the bike and ended up taking the bike, not my most pleasant commute, cool grey and raining of and on but everybody was behaving themselves so it wasn't too bad, tonight it was still grey but had turned humid, I made the ride more interesting by picking up a small but hefty bag of plaster from the DIY in Bedworth, the extra weight on the rear carrier made cornering a bit interesting, I was having to take it slow and use more steer than lean, made the rest of the ride home interesting.


----------



## Andrew_P (11 Jun 2013)

Purley to Smallfield - 1 x Large Latte Two toast 14.9 miles ---> Smallfield to Edenbridge a swift 12.5 miles ----> 5 hours faffing around at Hospital for my Mother in Law (two coffees and sausage roll)---> Edenbridge to Purley incorporating Tilburstow Hill No bonking in sight and legs running quite nice, cramped a bit going up one of the hills

48 miles on very little fuel and lost 3.5lbs!! First time in 31 years I have ever been under 12 stone. No doubt will be back up above tomorrow but getting there.


----------



## HLaB (12 Jun 2013)

A pretty fast commute on the fixie although the ave speed of 14.5mph doesnt say it. A slow jaunt across the car park and Thorpe Meadows Orton Mere and the golf course so after 2 miles I was just over 12mph then came the road part and whislt busy it was free'ish flowing and I got it up to 14.6mph before I cut into the office carpark and it fell again, 5.5miles in total.


----------



## Andrew_P (12 Jun 2013)

Damp, Headwind and National close pass day. Bah


----------



## martint235 (12 Jun 2013)

Did my old commute to see if it has been improved (it hasn't). Not a bad ride in though with a headwind. Also chainring bolts appear to be clicking which is driving me nuts. Will have to have a look tonight.


----------



## BSRU (12 Jun 2013)

Rode the CX bike in this morning, still not getting on with the compact chainset
One day when I have some free time I might get around to installing the new bits I have in the garage to convert it to a triple
Alternatively, and more likely, ask the LBS to do it


----------



## Frood42 (12 Jun 2013)

AARRRRGGGHHHH!!!!! What a very,very,very annoying headwind this morning!  
It was inconsistent and popped up to gust really badly in some of the worst possible spots/moments, and especially in those places where I needed to take primary (narrow road, parked cars, pedestrian island, coming up to a junction http://goo.gl/maps/Ui1OY ), where when it hit I felt like I was going to start pedalling backwards... Thankfully there was some patient drivers this morning!


----------



## Cycleconvert (12 Jun 2013)

Massive headwind on my way home yesterday, and hadn't really died down this morning.

Anyone else feel like they always have a headwind? I cycle to work - headwind, 9 hours later I cycle home the opposite way - headwind. I swear the wind changes direction on purpose!


----------



## BSRU (12 Jun 2013)

A few pervy women checking out my lycra clad arse this morning, one caught bang to rights
Of course they could be admiring my Genesis Croix De Fer


----------



## Frood42 (12 Jun 2013)

BSRU said:


> A few pervy women checking out my lycra clad arse this morning, one caught bang to rights
> Of course they could be admiring my Genesis Croix De Fer


 


I would think the bike http://ancillary.edinburghbicycle.c...16174/extra-large/genesis-croix-de-fer-13.jpg
Yes, most likely the bike.


----------



## fossyant (12 Jun 2013)

Slow steady ride today. Just not a happy bunny following my Urology appointment last night. More time off the bike due shortly...


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jun 2013)

Saw the aftermath of an accident this morning.
Looked like a young lad, about 9 or 10 yo had run into the road between parked cars and was hit by a car. Was lying on the floor crying out in pain. Lot's of people tending to him so nothing I cold really do to help.

Not nice.


----------



## apb (12 Jun 2013)

This morning i cycled with the rain in my face and a look of contentment.


----------



## potsy (12 Jun 2013)

Drizzly as I set off so went back for my lightweight jacket and cycle cap, blooming boiling by the time i got to work  

Went the alternative route again, am probably enjoying it more than my regular route now.


----------



## BSRU (12 Jun 2013)

Some cheeky bugger overtook me as I started to move away from a junction. They then proceeded to slow down, since my left turn was coming up I just sat behind them, much to their shock when they looked behind to see how far they had gotten away from me.


----------



## hennbell (12 Jun 2013)

Took a multi-user path home last night and ran into the puncture fairy. She was helped by someone who smashed a beer bottle on the path. And not just a puncture, the glass took a chunk of rubber off the tire. I only had the tire on the bike for about 4 weeks. Good news is that I was less then a kilometer from home and I had a replacement tire at home. Jumped on the bike this morning and headed for work. For about half a kilometer i could not get the shoes to clip in, looked down to see SPD pedals and SPD-SL shoes. NO no no.
Head back home change shoes then off to work to show up 5 minutes late, Doh.


----------



## Melonfish (12 Jun 2013)

I always post about yesterdays rides.
anyhoo, mostly uneventful but the one bit that did make me smile was whilst i was filtering down past traffic along the a57 towards warbi bridge, came across a white Toyota pickup that was slowly creeping along and was all over the shop.
i knew what this fella was doing. so i pulled up along side his window and there he was texting away.
kacked himself as soon as he saw the high vis and dropped his phone, then scowled as i laughed and pulled away


----------



## Hip Priest (12 Jun 2013)

Got involved in some SCR this morning, which is rare. I overtook a young lad on a hybrid, and he obviously took umbrage, because he spent a mile or so putting the hammer down and trying to pass me, but I managed to drop him in traffic.


----------



## dave r (12 Jun 2013)

I keep getting caught out, dry morning so take the bike, come out after work and its p****** down,  the only thing of note, apart from the wet ride home, was getting my primary wrong in Newtown Rd, too weak, and getting a close pass as a reward for my mistake.


----------



## fossyant (13 Jun 2013)

[QUOTE 2499924, member: 1314"]rain.

Is that clear enough? It's been like this for nearly 500 days.[/quote]

About two days ?


----------



## fossyant (13 Jun 2013)

Scooter Boy vs Fossy - call it a draw today. 

Usual point, pulled up at first lights behind him, off we set to the tight right hander and the scooter has pulled away 30 feet, hit the bend and I catch and pass him on the outside, but bang, I'm into a headwind, scooter pulls away. He must be really getting sick of me 

Oh, cumulative score is TWO - NIL to ME !


----------



## hammerddh (13 Jun 2013)

went head to head with a female cyclist today down the A13 and to my astonishment she actually works in my company as well.
(And she beat me........just)
Revenge will be mine

P.S. Please go away headwind


----------



## nilling (13 Jun 2013)

Wet 'n' windy and I'm the only one in the bike sheds


----------



## Frood42 (13 Jun 2013)

Raining yesterday afternoon, had removed my front guard during the nice weather, so my feet got a little wetter than usual...   

I am really starting to wonder about the sanity, common sense and plain idiocy of people... 

It's raining, I'm in primary (for a good reason) and hard to miss in the bright yellow jacket, coming up to a crossing which is in my favour, but 2 women still decide to make a run for it, and one stops part way across, of course, it's wet and I have already had to apply the brakes in anticipation that she would not have stopped and have come to a stop myself.
I suggest she carries on across as I have now had to stop (I am polite and use no bad language depsite her being an idiot).

As she gets across I am sure I hear her call me a twat (what the f*, I am thinking of her safety and that is what I get?????  ).

Then just as I am moving away I hear a car beep his horn at me  

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT THE HELL DO YOU WANT ME TO DO WHEN A PEDESTRIAN ATTEMPTS TO RUN ACROSS THE ROAD IN FRONT OF ME IN THE F*CKING RAIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Then as he is passed me, he points to the left and starts giving me v signs and w signs, while at the same time weaving in his car a bit.
I don't have a camera but I sometimes have serious thoughts of getting one...

 

Rant over now and I have chilled (I think)
Sorry about the overly dramatic use of smileys, but it really ruined my commute home and had me stewing...

On a more pleasent note, despite the slight drizzle this morning and the hard headwind in places, I had a fairly nice commute this morning. 

Hopefully a shorter post next time!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jun 2013)

Very windy but dry, I must be getting fitter, a few months ago I would have averaged close to 14mph in winds like that, Strava (the robbing bar steward) gave me 15.8mph, GPS was a tad over 16mph.

Did my good deed for the day, saw a woman (Leodis, she wasn't fit) fall over going to her car, so stopped to see she was okay, she was.


----------



## Beebo (13 Jun 2013)

Does anyone know when summer will arrive?

Or have we missed it, it felt a bit autumnal today.


----------



## martinclive (13 Jun 2013)

Beebo said:


> Does anyone know when summer will arrive?
> 
> Or have we missed it, it felt a bit autumnal today.


 
Yeah - nights start drawing in in a couple of weeks time!


----------



## The Horse's Mouth (13 Jun 2013)

Its official. I missed the summer. Felt like I was fighting against gale force winds all the way in this morning. Thinking of putting a sail on my bike for the cycle home.


----------



## glenn forger (13 Jun 2013)

martinclive said:


> Yeah - nights start drawing in in a couple of weeks time!


 

8 days.


----------



## Jdratcliffe (13 Jun 2013)

The Horse's Mouth said:


> Its official. I missed the summer. Felt like I was fighting against gale force winds all the way in this morning. Thinking of putting a sail on my bike for the cycle home.


 
+1 thou knowing my luck the wind will do a 180 and hit my harder on the way home.


----------



## thefollen (13 Jun 2013)

Beebo said:


> Does anyone know when summer will arrive?
> 
> Or have we missed it, it felt a bit autumnal today.


 
Summer was last weekend I think. Now approaches 'the warmish rainy season'. All things considered I'd say Autumn's the best of the bunch these days.


----------



## DWiggy (13 Jun 2013)

martinclive said:


> Yeah - nights start drawing in in a couple of weeks time!


 
Meeeh!


----------



## fossyant (13 Jun 2013)

Hmm, Got a site visit later. Raining now and it's also a bit warm = boil in bag. Will also have nowhere to dry any kit, so it will be soggy sweatty clothes on the way home (also forgot extra base layer - nice to have a spare top)

Could be worse, could be on a bus !


----------



## BSRU (13 Jun 2013)

Very strong gusty wind always seemed to be a headwind every time I needed to go up, especially up a cat 4 climb.
Fortunately on the main commuter(tourer) so lots of low gears to help fight the headwind up the climb.


----------



## Leodis (13 Jun 2013)

Pretty tough wind this morning, I seem to have more energy on the homeward journey than work, only diff is I cannot shower in the evening after the commute but can when I arrive at work.


----------



## plainlazy (13 Jun 2013)

Not the best ride in this morning.
Firstly, still soggy from the ride home last night. Had a fallen tree block my route, so had to back track.
Strong heads winds making a normal 22mph stetch into a 12mph crawl.
Had my lights on and could see my breath going up Portsdown hill !
Felt like November not June.
My bike suffered in the rain last night, as this morning i could only get Two gears.


----------



## GrasB (13 Jun 2013)

How do you know when you're facing a strong headwind?... When your speed becomes directly proportional to the climbing gradient


----------



## Hip Priest (13 Jun 2013)

GrasB said:


> How do you know when you're facing a strong headwind?... When your speed becomes directly proportional to the climbing gradient


 

So 20mph on a 20% hill then? Well done!


----------



## Hip Priest (13 Jun 2013)

I rode a relative's 80s racer to work today, in order to test it. It was all in working order, but it has 'man gears' and is too small for me, and now my knees hurt.


----------



## potsy (13 Jun 2013)

Behind a guy on a white spesh yesterday, bit of an ar$e, stopped at a pelican crossing whilst 2 people were crossing then shot through while the lights were still on red.
He was also completely useless at clipping in whenever he was setting off, took him about 3 or 4 attempts every time to clip in 

Past couple of days have been 'dodge the rain' rides, managed it coming home today, all other times I have gotten wet at least once each journey


----------



## paul04 (13 Jun 2013)

No long way to work this morning, the short way (4.1 miles) to get to work before the rain started.
It was raining when I came out of work, so put on the wet weather gear, and guess what, within sight of home the rain stops and the sun starts to shine


----------



## nilling (13 Jun 2013)

Praise be to the God's of tailwinds


----------



## ComedyPilot (13 Jun 2013)

Total pig of a headwind this morning - and it was sort of headwind on way home....git

Edit - been run off the road 4 times this week. Well, I took to the verge 3 times so cars overtaking me into oncoming traffic would not hit me when they swerved to avoid a head on collision. The 4th time was the best, me riding along, nothing else on 'my' side of the road, oncoming truck with tailgating car edging out for a 'look'. Sure enough it went for the overtake. Guess where I went? Yep, onto the grass to avoid getting hit.The truck driver realised what was happening and was flashing lights and blaring horn at the tw@t driver

I really need to get a camera.


----------



## GrasB (13 Jun 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> So 20mph on a 20% hill then? Well done!


I know it's a highly technical concept to grasp which requires years of doctoral research to understand but 'directly proportional' doesn't mean a 1:1 ratio 

(for the record there was a factory load of sarcasm in that post)


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (13 Jun 2013)

Bloody hard work today, head wind all the way home, all 15 miles, but at least I missed the rain!


----------



## GrasB (13 Jun 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Bloody hard work today, head wind all the way home, all 15 miles, but at least I missed the rain!


There was rain?... Our bird bath is still empty.


----------



## 4F (13 Jun 2013)

Brown trouser moment tonight, just hit 30 downhill, sweep round the bend to find they have freshly chipped the road. No warning signs and there was loads of loose chippings on the surface


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (13 Jun 2013)

After riding 2,000 miles in 2011 (my first year of road cycling) 2,500 in 2012 I set a target of 3000 miles for 2013. Chuffed to bits I managed to go over that target with todays commute


----------



## fossyant (13 Jun 2013)

Steady ride home. Spotted a mate near McVitties and caught him near home as well as another neighbour so we had a little chat whilst filtering through traffic. One road bike, a hybrid and a MTB.


----------



## MisterStan (13 Jun 2013)

The mother of all headwinds on the way home. All the way home. It was one of those soul destroying rides where you look at the speedo as your legs are burning and realise you are going backwards. 
Still, beats the bus!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (13 Jun 2013)

MisterStan said:


> The mother of all headwinds on the way home. All the way home. It was one of those soul destroying rides where you look at the speedo as your legs are burning and realise you are going backwards.
> Still, beats the bus!


Just think of all the calories you burned. You can eat all sorts of tasty stuff you'd normally leave alone!


----------



## MisterStan (14 Jun 2013)

victor said:


> Just think of all the calories you burned. You can eat all sorts of tasty stuff you'd normally leave alone!


This is true. And I did treat myself to a bottle of home brewed stout.


----------



## Frood42 (14 Jun 2013)

Up at 05:15 and out for a fairly long ride for a weekday.
It was lovely weather compared to the last couple of days, some headwind, some cloud cover but I also caught a few glimpses of the sun as well (which was a boost). So a nice commute. 

Despite it being a Friday I think I did quite well on this route:
Distance: 29.2mi, Moving Time: 02:09:06, Avg Speed: 13.6mi/h
Bike: Carrera Crossfire 3

Better time next week though! 
On another note, I only have to do 0.5 of a mile tonight on my commute to hit the 200 mile mark for this week.


----------



## BSRU (14 Jun 2013)

Updated my Garmin 500 firmware and looked like it had turn into a brick, not responding to the power button at all.
So had to start my journey with no Garmin
17km in I stopped, as I had remembered pressing all four keys resets it. Reset complete still no joy so carry on.
A minute or so later it burst into life and starts locating satellites, so no need to buy that 810 I was contemplating for the first 17km
At least I passed the 500 mile mark for the month this morning .


----------



## Andrew_P (14 Jun 2013)

Me & my legs are tired = painful ride in.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jun 2013)

Bad boy, very bad boy. Claimed some KOM's on a back road cycle route on the return from another site.  Naughty, but what the hell.


----------



## Leodis (14 Jun 2013)

Really wasn’t feeling it this morning, wife called as I was just getting going and then had to pop into the doctors on the way. Did pass a knocked off cyclist near Elland road, went over to see if ok but the police were with him and I felt a bit of a tit.


----------



## apb (14 Jun 2013)

poor guy next to me turning onto Lothian road snapped his chain this morning. He wasn't pleased.


----------



## potsy (14 Jun 2013)

Wet and a bit windy out there, nearly got taken out by a none looking ped but managed to avoid him 

Keep forgetting to put the guards back on the Secteur so it's looking slightly dirtier than usual


----------



## ComedyPilot (14 Jun 2013)

2.5 miles into work and in that small time on a country road 2 drivers seemed to be incapable of reading the road far enough in front of themselves and slowing down till oncoming vehicles pass by.

Yep, cue me on the grass, and oncoming vehicles anchoring up/lights flashing/horns blaring.....

19.5 miles home on back roads, no bother whatsoever......?


Hmmm, maybe it's just me, but I am getting the impression a LARGE proportion of drivers are careless/dangerous twunts.....


----------



## fossyant (14 Jun 2013)

Wet. Stopped half way to get full waterproofs as it suddenly bounced download


----------



## GrasB (14 Jun 2013)

One semi-pringled rear wheel. Thank god I have disc brakes & big frame clearances on todays bike... some twit decided to go through the red light despite the fact I was slowing down


----------



## potsy (14 Jun 2013)

fossyant said:


> Wet. Stopped half way to get full waterproofs as it suddenly bounced download


 
Glad it wasn't just me that got wet today


----------



## MisterStan (14 Jun 2013)

GrasB said:


> One semi-pringled rear wheel. Thank god I have disc brakes & big frame clearances on todays bike... some twit decided to go through the red light despite the fact I was slowing down


Hope you and the rest of the bike are OK? Was that in Cambridge? Did you get details?


----------



## Archeress (17 Jun 2013)

First time back on the bike in a while what with holiday in France and a wrist injury from work. Well yards from my home in a traffic calming pinch point, one without the cyclists let through, a driver in a large silver Peugeot decided he'd try to get through and nearly had me off the bike.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## BSRU (17 Jun 2013)

Guy in an MX5 decides to use his car to make a gap so he can squeeze through.
Five seconds later when I catch him at the some lights he has a death grip on the steering wheel and stares blankly ahead as I tell him what I think of his driving

Unfortunately guy on a Bianchi road bike, wearing a Swindon Triathlon Club jersey, overtakes me, I'm on my tourer only 15 or so Kgs heavier.
My fault for not paying attention to what is going on behind me properly, had just been involved in some SCR and was just spinning along too slowly.
The overtake seemed a real struggle for him and then I was stuck in his draft, not a pleasant place with wet roads since he had no mudguards, shame he turned off, next time I'll engage the big ring.
Lessoned learnt after SCR be prepared for more SCR.


----------



## Cycleconvert (17 Jun 2013)

After already being disappointed at only being able to commute on the bike twice this week due to various reasons, imagine my dismay at waking up and finding it raining. Thankfully by the time I came to setting off it had stopped so I didn't have to arrive at work looking like a drowned rat.


----------



## GrasB (17 Jun 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Hope you and the rest of the bike are OK? Was that in Cambridge? Did you get details?


Besides setting an all time high HR (243bpm recorded for about 5 seconds... so no blip) I'm find. The bike seems to be okay including the rear wheel after the replacement of 3 spokes, the tension is also well within acceptable (now what was that about carbon being c**p?.. let alone cheap Chinese carbon). It wasn't in Cambridge, it was in Essex. The driver didn't stop but relevant footage has been passed on to the police.


----------



## Andrew_P (17 Jun 2013)

Forgot my music which is a first, and had a puncture 1 mile in. The Mavic Tyres that came on my interim Askium are cutting up and now it has a hole in it. less than 800 miles use.

Had to take it fairly easy as didn't want to over stress the developing hole. So with a tailwind I came in with an average HR of under 100 and a not too shabby 17 odd mph


----------



## Frood42 (17 Jun 2013)

A fairly uneventful commute, but the weather is very dull, which is a bit of a downer

One nice bus driver letting me across the road.
One complete moron (in a blue Ford Mondeo) deciding to pass me very close.


----------



## kipster (17 Jun 2013)

All drivers were good this morning, it was pedestrians that were being stupid. Had two school kids walk out in front of me, they got shouted at, 10 seconds later I was too far away to hear their witty response. Then four workmen decided that the best time to walk out in front of me to look at the road was when I was 20 meters from them with a car coming the other direction. Lastly was a school girl walking towards me and coming up to a road where I was turning left, flashing lights on, eye contact made, left arm out but she still decides to walk straight out into the road in front of me.

Two thoughts crossed my mind this morning, have people been watching too many super hero movies and really think they are invincible and that this really doesn't bode well for when they are driving metal boxes around.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jun 2013)

New commuter bike had her maiden voyage today - Sirrus elite disc, much more upright position then the Felt, which is now going to be my winter bike. I like the disc brakes, 1) They seem better than rim brakes, and 2) The frame should be easier to clean with no calipers being in the way.

Was a tad slower than normal, but I put that down to a) getting used to the bike and b) being knackered from all the miles I did last week.


----------



## veloevol (17 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> New commuter bike had her maiden voyage today - Sirrus elite disc, much more upright position then the Felt, which is now going to be my winter bike. I like the disc brakes, 1) They seem better than rim brakes, and 2) The frame should be easier to clean with no calipers being in the way.
> 
> Was a tad slower than normal, but I put that down to a) getting used to the bike and b) being knackered from all the miles I did last week.




I used a Sirrus Elite comp for years as a commuter bike and it served me well. Now I have another one but using it mainly for shuttling kid and shopping around since I'm now using a Ridgeback Advance 8 as my main commuter bike and using drops.

Have to say that I do prefer discs even when they whistle/hum to themselves


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (17 Jun 2013)

Dull and miserable this morning...........enough about me, the weather was crap this morning. Wet and dark. Can we have the sun back now


----------



## Leodis (17 Jun 2013)

Nice ride in this morning, knocked 2.30 minutes off my PB, I think its down to watching premium rush yesterday


----------



## apb (17 Jun 2013)

Lots of boy racers on bikes going down Lothian road today. It's all a bit wacky racers and feels like they have something to prove.


----------



## nilling (17 Jun 2013)

Passed up on a free breakfast being offered to cyclists in my local park


----------



## Hayley (17 Jun 2013)

Took a slightly different route to work this morning - a little less road use, more time in the park. Also cut off a few minutes... I think. Still seeing other cyclists ignoring traffic lights, possibly due to time of day and lack of traffic... still not good though :S


----------



## fossyant (17 Jun 2013)

No rain ! Whoo

Although, on reaching another site for a meeting first thing, pulled out my paperwork from the panniers, and it had obviously got damp from friday's down pour. Looked a right mess. Then started the battle with the copiers to actually get them working, couldn't go handing a colleague a bunch of wrinkled papers !


----------



## BSRU (17 Jun 2013)

Muppet in a 4x4 driving along side me as we approach a pinch point using his vehicle to intimidate me out of the way.
Didn't succeed and made himself look like a right prat, all in 1080p as well.


----------



## Archeress (17 Jun 2013)

nilling said:


> Passed up on a free breakfast being offered to cyclists in my local park


 
Why??! 

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## GrasB (17 Jun 2013)

Moderate paced tempo ride went a little wrong... cue sub-2 hour 50 miles


----------



## ComedyPilot (17 Jun 2013)

Lovely little commute home, got a 'favourite' hill that drags on for 1.75 miles and got my PR on that. Coming down the other side usually helps with the av speed, but not tonight. Bloke walking along with 2 dogs on leads and a small boy (about 4?) wandering all over the road. I slow down to a crawl and ding my bell. Bloke looks up and gets dogs closer to hand and the boy goes to his side.

Just as I ride past the boy says, "You look like a sort of wino..." 

The bloke (looked like grandad?) said something to the boy that I missed, so I rode on and and said, "Thanks.......I think...?" 

1/2 a mile further on a bloke on full sus MTB going the other way totally blanked my cheery hello....

Other than that, and a woman bouncing her car through a drainage cutting in the verge because she couldn't be bothered to slow down, nothing much happened.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (17 Jun 2013)

Commute home was good, slight tail wind and the sun was showing its face


----------



## MisterStan (17 Jun 2013)

Windy on the Busway this evening, a good and quick run home, got a tow from another roadie and took my turns at the front too. Teamwork is great, especially when you don't know the other guy and things work.


----------



## musa (17 Jun 2013)

Fastest return leg home which is uphill


Waterloo to Purley via brixton Streatham Norbury

10miles in 31mins happpyyy.

edit: got kom my first


----------



## kipster (18 Jun 2013)

An adrenaline fueled commute after a very bad overtake early on (I didn't react, other than a quick shake of the head), knocked nearly a minute off the previous best time on that route even after having to slow to let a bin lorry pass some parked cars.


----------



## DWiggy (18 Jun 2013)

Broke my first 20mph average on my commute to work today, very happy with that


----------



## lejogger (18 Jun 2013)

So apparently it's too warm for a short sleeved merino wool baselayer this morning.

I have worked this out scientifically on the basis that when I was leaning over locking the bike at work it seemed as though someone had left the tap on the top of my head running 

I know that it's June, it's just that summer has taken so long to arrive, it still just doesn't feel right to be s/s jersey only first thing in the morn.


----------



## BSRU (18 Jun 2013)

Sixteenth continuous day of cycling for me, with the ride into work this morning I have just passed the 1000km mark with 10,300m of climbing.
Not too bad considering Swindon is flat but south of Swindon is a little hilly


----------



## MickL (18 Jun 2013)

Warm and muggy this morning and no Canada Geese on my side of the tow path down the canal \o/


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Jun 2013)

This weird liquid started coming out of my skin. All over my body. Salty. Yuck. Am I going to die?


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (18 Jun 2013)

lejogger said:


> So apparently it's too warm for a short sleeved merino wool baselayer this morning.
> 
> I have worked this out scientifically on the basis that when I was leaning over locking the bike at work it seemed as though someone had left the tap on the top of my head running
> 
> I know that it's June, it's just that summer has taken so long to arrive, it still just doesn't feel right to be s/s jersey only first thing in the morn.



I know the feeling, yesterday morn had leg warmers and long sleeve jersey on and my gilet, and I felt a little warm. lost the leg warmers for the return journey. This morning I thought sod it, ss jersey and shorts, not much sun but it was warmer today. The suns breaking through now so looking forward to the return journey tonight gonna put some extra miles in


----------



## Frood42 (18 Jun 2013)

Good start to the week, with a ~32 mile ride yesterday afternoon after work, this meant I had done 54 miles for that day, not bad for a commute day and a Monday.

Had a bin lorry driver sitting politely and patiently behind me on an uphill road, but then some tw*t started pipping him...
Of course I can't see how big a queue might be developing as I have a huge bin lorry up my rear but I signal to pull over and let the bin lorry past, then comes the complete n*bber in his 4x4, who gives me 2 fingers, he gets a finger in return!

The traffic is doing my head in, it's really killing my average speed and increasing my travelling times, lights and traffic filtering have added 10 minutes to my journey from when there was hardly any traffic, which is making it difficult for me to break 1hr 30mins let alone the 1hr 26mins I got down to when the kids were off school.

Had a nice short bit of SCR with a road bike (I ride a hybrid), chap wearing a Garmin jersey.

He went past me up the hill, and I thought that was the last I would see of him, but he must have been held up by traffic, as I caught him just after a downhill section before some lights.
Lights go green and he's off and I stay back as I think he will be quicker than me, but he is just pootling along, so I check the traffic and ride past as nonchalantly as possible  and then when past I change up and start to push it a bit.

Well, he didn't like that much, and he then pushes it and comes past me on the outside, I know I won't be able to get past him again, so I keep up but don't bother with the overtake.

He keeps looking back over his shoulder and I don't think he is too impressed that I am still there with him, but then this is a nice flat piece of road that I know well and can get up to 24-25mph on.
He then loses me when we get to traffic and have to filter, he also takes a different exit on the roundabout.

It was nice to have a bit of a short sprint SCR, but I suspect I will never see them again...


----------



## musa (18 Jun 2013)

ss, shorts (gilet) type weather

past couple commutes been having longs, ls and jacket, this time ss shorts armwarmer and kneewarmers...the armwarmers soon came off


----------



## HLaB (18 Jun 2013)

Deliberately took my time to get ready this morning, having already pressed the snooze button a few times. Eventually got out to the bike shed at a time that would get to work 5mins early but found a flat tyre, so changed that and went the short way. I was 5 mins late, but work flexi, so technically wasn't  I cant recall anything happening in the short 1.8miles; other than a 4x4 driver politely moving over to give me space as he/she sat in a traffic jam.


----------



## Kookas (18 Jun 2013)

lejogger said:


> I know that it's June, it's just that summer has taken so long to arrive, it still just doesn't feel right to be s/s jersey only first thing in the morn.



;o it's been pretty nice weather the past month or so now. Know what you mean though, with all that snow, a break, and then even more snow - what was that all about?


----------



## Frood42 (18 Jun 2013)

Broke a spoke...

Spoke removed, but wheel very out of whack, thankfully I have disk brakes and so can limp to the cycle shop tomorrow

99 miles in 2 days, hopefully this won't slow me down!


----------



## HLaB (18 Jun 2013)

Sleeping a bit on my evening commute; I was going to go for a decent ride after but felt like I was an accident waiting to happen and opted for the sofa instead.


----------



## HLaB (19 Jun 2013)

Just a slow 5.5 miles for me this morning, after yesterday I fancied getting into work for 8:30am so I could leave about 4.30pm. Nothing spectacular happened, infact it was a quite relaxed commute as I got away half an hour before the main rush (only saw the start of it when I got to town).


----------



## BSRU (19 Jun 2013)

What a great morning for a commute, sunny warm and no wind whatsoever, 30 miles of joy.


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Jun 2013)

GregCollins said:


> This weird liquid started coming out of my skin. All over my body. Salty. Yuck. Am I going to die?


I was only bragging to the wife last week "do you remember last year I used to come home soaking with sweat, look at me now. I must be so much fitter" T'was dripping off of me last night. This morning was the first sweaty morning ride for over a year.


----------



## lejogger (19 Jun 2013)

Nice commute this morning. My ride circled along a crescent route which turned the initial headwind into a sidewind, and then a very slight tailwind to finish 

There was a matter for concern however...

I don't shower at my place of work. It's a building over the road so I lock the bike outside the entrance on the toaster rack. It's the entrance to a fairly busy hospital so I'm never hugely concerned about thieves - but as I emerged this morning, what can only be described as 'a scrote of a man' passing time while waiting for the pharmacy to open (probably to get his methodone) was stood over Carole (that's my bike) giving her a thorough eyeballing.

Now obviously I greeted him with a cheery 'good morning', while he countered that he was just 'checking out my bike'. He then proceeded to state 'I bet that cost a bit didn't it?' and also 'I was just admiring your levers' while pointing at the SRAM Red.

Now while it may be perfectly possible that he was just killing time, or was in fact generally interested in taking a peek, it's not the nicest area in the north-west; and while I will always give the benefit of the doubt, I'd also be silly not to perhaps think about upgrading the security I have, as my meagre combination chain suddenly looks very vulnerable.


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Jun 2013)

Awful, just plain awful driving this morning. More or less from start to finish, by the end of it I was a nervous wreck expecting every car was going to wipe me out. A record for squeeze passes on a country road by the end I was more or less riding in the middle of the roa trying to fend them off from passing me in to oncoming traffic


----------



## thefollen (19 Jun 2013)

Shocking cyclist on the road last night, was on a similar route to him from Vauxhall down to Balham. He was on a Boardman road bike which sported unnervingly high handlebars above the height of the seat. He was really wobbly and ran every red he came to (including one where he swerved a ped or two). Kept overtaking him since I was cycling clean. He didn't have a clue. Bit of an older gent (40s maybe 50s). Gormless expression. Can only hope the terrible display and poor bike fit indicated he'd bought the bike as a gift for someone and was riding it home!

Considered a word in his ear. Hope he got home safe and never cycles again


----------



## GrasB (19 Jun 2013)

I got on my bike... I rode to work. Successfully completed a bland & uninteresting 2 hour commute


----------



## Christopher (19 Jun 2013)

Not much to report. Had to dodge giant schoolbus carrying Future Leaders of Britain aka skoolkids. Free breakfast at work thanks to it being Green Transport Week or something.


----------



## Frood42 (19 Jun 2013)

Alot of closs passes today, more than usual, not sure why...
The rain stayed away, which was good, and it looks like it should be a warm (even if a bit gray) day.

Met Office suggests that the rest of the week might be a bit wet... and Sat and Sun are looking gusty...
I am not planning on being on the bike this weekend, going to take a rest due to the additional mileage I am doing in the week on the commute.

Depsite the close passing, there was not as much traffic around today, so I managed to get going and keep my average speed up at 14mph for the 21 mile ride (on my hybrid).

I did have one numpty though, I was going down a hill at 28-30 mph (kept to the speed limit, but could go quicker), and I go down in primary as it is a narrow road with no place to pass (due to oncoming traffic), and a junction about half way down (where I have had the odd idiot turn out across me late - cue grabbing brakes and a lot of swearing - so I stay out where I am very visible).
Guy toots his horn once at me as we are coming to said junction on the left, I am doing the speed limit, and I ignore him as I am in a defensive position to stop such idiocy as he wants to perform.
I look back after the junction and see he is then attempting an overtake, he then has to hit his brakes due to oncoming traffic, thankfully he wasn't too far out or too near me.
Not sure why nearly causing an accident brings him to his senses, but he then does the sensible thing and sits behind me and waits for a safe place to pass. Clearly not reading the road properly, not watching his speed and clearly has a blinkered view that I must be going slow and not doing the speed limit as I am on a bike... :facepalm:

http://goo.gl/maps/kOb1S
http://goo.gl/maps/AWbwa


----------



## Frood42 (19 Jun 2013)

Frood42 said:


> Alot of closs passes today, more than usual, not sure why...
> The rain stayed away, which was good, and it looks like it should be a warm (even if a bit gray) day.


 
TL;DR


----------



## Bill-H (19 Jun 2013)

To the cyclist who right royally scalped me today thanks for reality check! The comment of (come on put the effort in ) I thought I was doing really well think i was on for a pb on my commute lol. However could you please slow down to allow me to draft you next time. :-)


----------



## benb (19 Jun 2013)

GregCollins said:


> This weird liquid started coming out of my skin. All over my body. Salty. Yuck. Am I going to die?


 

Almost certainly, at some point.


----------



## benb (19 Jun 2013)

thefollen said:


> Considered a word in his ear. Hope he got home safe and never cycles again learns how to cycle properly


 
FTFY


----------



## benb (19 Jun 2013)

Frood42 said:


> Not sure why nearly causing an accident brings him to his senses, but he then does the sensible thing and sits behind me and waits for a safe place to pass. Clearly not reading the road properly, not watching his speed and clearly has a blinkered view that I must be going slow and not doing the speed limit as I am on a bike... :facepalm:


 

This, I think. The (possibly subconscious) thought process goes:

"Oh look, someone on a bike. Bikes are slow, therefore he cannot be doing even close to the speed limit, I'd better overtake.
Oops"


----------



## Leodis (19 Jun 2013)

Its been a nice week of commuting so far, two PB's and really enjoying riding. Today, I mostly took a breather and not much happened.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jun 2013)

A a complete and utter prick of a taxi driver in a big Merc pass me far too close. Good thing you got away at the lights otherwise his shiny paintwork would have had a nice spd cleat gouge along it. Tosser.

On another note, had a suicidal sparrow try to kill himself by flying 'through' my bike. Little bugger went right through the frame. Either suicidal or the bird was a very skilful flyer and did it for fun, like planes when they go under bridges....


----------



## Frood42 (19 Jun 2013)

ianrauk said:


> On another note, had a suicidal sparrow try to kill himself by flying 'through' my bike. Little bugger went right through the frame. Either suicidal or the bird was a very skilful flyer and did it for fun, like planes when they go under bridges....


 
Liked for the sparrow story


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Jun 2013)

Got up. It was raining. Waited. There was an RTA 50 metres from my front door. Looked at the sky. Unlike Crazy Horse I decided today wasn't a good day to die. Got a lift to the office.


----------



## MisterStan (19 Jun 2013)

Had to stop and take my base layer off this morning - gave the girls at the bus stop something to look at


----------



## fossyant (19 Jun 2013)

GregCollins said:


> Got up. It was raining. Waited. There was an RTA 50 metres from my front door. Looked at the sky. Unlike Crazy Horse I decided today wasn't a good day to die. Got a lift to the office.


 
Wuss !  It was now't to do with the RTA, you didn't want to get wet !


----------



## BSRU (19 Jun 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Had to stop and take my base layer off this morning - gave the girls at the bus stop something to look at *a fright*


FTFY


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Jun 2013)

GregCollins said:


> Got up. It was raining. Waited. There was an RTA 50 metres from my front door. Looked at the sky. Unlike Crazy Horse I decided today wasn't a good day to die. Got a lift to the office.


lurvely out there now!! Looking forward to sunny, no wind, but sweaty commute home this afternoon!


----------



## MisterStan (19 Jun 2013)

BSRU said:


> FTFY


 
Well when I got the chest rug out, there were some looks of abject horror.....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Jun 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> lurvely out there now!! Looking forward to sunny, no wind, but sweaty commute home this afternoon!


as a bonus I will be cycling home.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Jun 2013)

fossyant said:


> Wuss !  It was now't to do with the RTA, you didn't want to get wet !


One or other. But not both.


----------



## LeeOsborne (19 Jun 2013)

First day back on the bike after doing c2c at the weekend which went without incident through all 198 miles. Just 2 miles into commute today, black Merc waiting to turn across traffic I was in decides to pick me as a gap. I even put myself in the centre of my lane so she could see me. The thing is, it was outside the school that my kids go to and I know the woman, she was dropping her kids off. I think words will be had when I catch up with her, luckily for her I'll have calmed down by then.
I also put quite a good time in, strange though because I thought I was taking it easy. I guess I must be getting fitter


----------



## Archeress (19 Jun 2013)

Hot commute home. The cycle comp was reading 81F down here in Bristol. Nice to relax in the garden with a Cornetto after a long 2 days. Had the whole board of directors down yesterday so the supermarket had to be spotless and we wers all following customers filling the gaps as they shopped. I estimate that in my 7 hour shift I walked minimum of 9 miles up and down the ready meals aisle. Probably more like 12 or 13 with my cycle commute on top. 

Exhausted
Archeress x


----------



## thefollen (19 Jun 2013)

benb said:


> FTFY


 
True true; can't help feeling he may learn the hard way however (if indeed the bike was for his use).


----------



## dave r (19 Jun 2013)

[quote="ianrauk, post: 2509389, member: 1348"
On another note, had a suicidal sparrow try to kill himself by flying 'through' my bike. Little bugger went right through the frame. Either suicidal or the bird was a very skilful flyer and did it for fun, like planes when they go under bridges....[/quote]

Many years ago when I had a motor bike I had a sparrow try that, trouble is it got it wrong and went through the front wheel spokes.


----------



## kipster (19 Jun 2013)

Toasty out there for the ride home, fantastic drivers this evening and lots of fellow cyclists out and about (I don't normally see any on the route home).


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Jun 2013)

Hats off to those mile munching commuters who do a manual day job. Helped to unload two 40ft HC containers today, and my legs yelled all the way home.


----------



## Spartak (19 Jun 2013)

Great ride home this afternoon, took a longer route as the weather was so good. 
Over the Avonmouth bridge, under the Clifton Suspension Bridge & then past the SS Great Britain thru the bustling Harbourside then up the Bristol/Bath cycle track 

28kms in total & possibly 95% of it on cycle paths


----------



## Frood42 (19 Jun 2013)

What on earth is going on..? The traffic tonight, what there was of it, was so much better behaved tonight than this morning, almost had tears of joy in my eyes, or was it just the sweat?   (note: it was the sweat, I ain't  )

Grey and miserable sky, but very very warm.

Air Con panel was locked at work this morning with all the units off, so everyone was getting rather warm, so I had to save the day by bypassing the lock to get the cold air running, my manager got me a hot chocolate as a thanks  (I know, I should have made them sweat longer and squeezed some money out of them  ).

Strange thing happened on the way home, a chap in a white van coming the other way gave me a toot and a wave (friendly, I think), but I have no idea who it was and I didn't have time to return the wave as I was knackered (no traffic behind me either  ).

So, if you are on here and it was you  .


----------



## BSRU (20 Jun 2013)

Quite often see road kill on my early morning commute in the countryside, usually rabbits but never a pleasant sight.
But today a little worse than normal as it was a deer .


----------



## MisterStan (20 Jun 2013)

BSRU said:


> Quite often see road kill on my early morning commute in the countryside, usually rabbits but never a pleasant sight.
> But today a little worse than normal as it was a deer .


 
This morning, we saw what appeared to be two rabbits on the road, then realised that it was once one rabbit - must have been hit pretty hard....


----------



## Frood42 (20 Jun 2013)

BSRU said:


> Quite often see road kill on my early morning commute in the countryside, usually rabbits but never a pleasant sight.
> But today a little worse than normal as it was a deer .


 
I see a few dead foxes on the roads around Epping on my way to work


----------



## Frood42 (20 Jun 2013)

Lovely weather for the commute this morning, but my legs were having none of it, so I had a tootle into work at around an avg speed of 13mph.

I shall probably tootle again tonight and give it the beans tommorrow.


----------



## GrasB (20 Jun 2013)

BSRU said:


> Quite often see road kill on my early morning commute in the countryside, usually rabbits but never a pleasant sight.
> But today a little worse than normal as it was a deer .


My normal road kill fodder are rabbits, pigeons/collared doves & badgers. The worst are badgers, it's not the sight as they're usually fully intact, it's the SMELL!


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (20 Jun 2013)

Cut the lawns last night before the rain came this morning, paid for it after, really bad allergy attack, my hay fevers still bad now. Everyone one wills summer time round, but it can be a nightmare for others, mine seems to be bad June and July. I'll be glad when it passes. Made for a low paced spinning commute in this morning.


----------



## DWiggy (20 Jun 2013)

BSRU said:


> Quite often see road kill on my early morning commute in the countryside, usually rabbits but never a pleasant sight.
> But today a little worse than normal as it was a deer .


 
I recently saw a Barn Owl, always make me rather sad


----------



## mangid (20 Jun 2013)

MisterStan said:


> This morning, we saw what appeared to be two rabbits on the road, then realised that it was once one rabbit - must have been hit pretty hard....


 

Several dead little bunnies, and a badger that has been steadily decomposing since Tuesday :-(


----------



## MisterStan (20 Jun 2013)

It's a bit morbid on here today!


----------



## HLaB (20 Jun 2013)

A recovery commute with no dead animals on route 
I didn't quite get the recovery bit right; did for the first 2 miles in the right wrong direction  then I met a colleague going in the wrong right direction  so I upped the pace to ensure my longer commute got me to work first  . When I took the gilet of I was a little damp underneath


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jun 2013)

Not a commute but did see a deer lying in the road this morning. Thought about stopping to move it off the road but I'm not even sure I could lift an adult deer? A BMW parked up off the road a bit further on with a stoved in front end.


----------



## HLaB (20 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Not a commute but did see a deer lying in the road this morning. Thought about stopping to move it off the road but I'm not even sure I could lift an adult deer? A BMW parked up off the road a bit further on with a stoved in front end.


The only deer I've seen was last night and fortunately alive and that wasn't a commute either


----------



## GrasB (20 Jun 2013)

Okay... who went out taking pot shots at all the motorists making them duck for cover & hide?... 27 cars passed me on the way home... it's normally more like 150!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jun 2013)

Also not a commute, but t'other day I saw a wood pigeon sat up right in the road, stone dead, with the top of its head sliced off, gawd knows what hit it.


----------



## dave r (20 Jun 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> Hats off to those mile munching commuters who do a manual day job. Helped to unload two 40ft HC containers today, and my legs yelled all the way home.


 
When I first started where I am now I was with an agency and my job was to work on the containers the stores got every day, I'd help empty a forty foot container a morning five mornings a week most weeks, occasionally they would have only a twenty foot one or they would miss a day, in the afternoon I would be put on topping up the pallet spaces on the shop floor.


----------



## Andrew_P (20 Jun 2013)

dave r said:


> When I first started where I am now I was with an agency and my job was to work on the containers the stores got every day, I'd help empty a forty foot container a morning five mornings a week most weeks, occasionally they would have only a twenty foot one or they would miss a day, in the afternoon I would be put on topping up the pallet spaces on the shop floor.


I was quite surprised by how it had an effect on the Afternoon ride, got another one tomorrow so will definitely have Friday legs.


----------



## dave r (20 Jun 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> I was quite surprised by how it had an effect on the Afternoon ride, got another one tomorrow so will definitely have Friday legs.


 
That job was the first one I had where I would have Friday legs by Thursday, I moved to the warehouse after six months and got taken on full time after seven months, I'm order picking most of the time but we get containers several times a month, but these we load, cram them to the roof and ram them to the doors most times, loading one is as bad as unloading one, I still get Friday legs by Thursday when we're busy even though there's less heavy lifting involved.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Also not a commute, but t'other day I saw a wood pigeon sat up right in the road, stone dead, with the top of its head sliced off,* gawd knows what hit it.*


 


Matthew T's airzound?

Lol.. stop it Ian.. stop it!


----------



## HLaB (20 Jun 2013)

A slow commute this evening for me. There had been an accident on the Parkway (ring road) resulting in major congestion in town which even at my slow pace I cruised by. Popped to a supermarket too but decided in my overloaded state not to dice with traffic and took an off road route back.


----------



## BSRU (21 Jun 2013)

Drizzly, misty and eventually foggy commute in this morning, had to take of my glasses after a few kilometres as the drizzle made them unusable.


----------



## Andrew_P (21 Jun 2013)

Where did all the traffic go? Why were the drivers pleasant? Am I still in bed dreaming of the perfect commute?

Well other than not wearing the long sleeve everything was perfect.


----------



## DWiggy (21 Jun 2013)

Nice ride in this morning, Got a couple of scalps, I took some fella who then sat on my wheel (I didn't mind) he overtook me but dropped our average speed so had to drop him...*hard *(Little did he know I was trying to get a pb on my average speed) and I did 20.6mph over 10 mile's, well chuffed  although not much climbing on that route


----------



## fossyant (21 Jun 2013)

Muggy this morning. Very warm, overcast, threat of rain.


----------



## apb (21 Jun 2013)

i think i'm averaging 4 bugs a week this summer.


----------



## HLaB (21 Jun 2013)

Muggy, misty but like @Andrew_P (LOCO) no traffic. Tookk a while to get going but after Morborne Hill Bump I got the fixie up 16.5mph average before I hit very limited congestion at the last four roundabouts and proceeded with caution so the average dropped to 16.4mph. The only event I can think of (well not really an a event) a driver passed close and tried to push me into the back of a parked car; well it seemed that way at the time, in truth they were probably just oblivious rather than showing intent.


----------



## MisterStan (21 Jun 2013)

Good quick run in this morning, no suicidal squirrels or road kill today. Legs felt better this morning than they did last night - I felt very lethargic on the run home yesterday and didn't particularly enjoy the ride. 
Looks like the wind is back for some of next week too....


----------



## HLaB (21 Jun 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Looks like the wind is back for some of next week too....


That part of the reason I decided to go for a wee bit of a longer commute this morning


----------



## Frood42 (21 Jun 2013)

Last nights commute and this mornings commutes were fairly pleasent depsite a slight headwind knocking my avg speed down.

Following this mornings commute I have hit the 200miles mark for the week, so will taking an easier and shorter commute tonight, and then I will be having a nice long recovery weekend.
My parents are visting on Saturday, so I suspect a nice hot meal out with some chocolate based dessert(s) will be on the cards.
Cake


----------



## Andrew_P (21 Jun 2013)

I might stop and take a photo of this as I have never seen one before there is a bit of irony about it but at least they are trying.

On the A23 they have some long term road works and they have thinned the junction to single lane in each direction. Going northbound there is a massive sign that states "Avoid Overtaking Cyclists" Might have narrow lanes on it as well but not sure. The irony is you can only read it once you are in the roadworks as they have a massive and tall keep right sign in front of it.


----------



## Frood42 (21 Jun 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> I might stop and take a photo of this as I have never seen one before there is a bit of irony about it but at least they are trying.
> 
> On the A23 they have some long term road works and they have thinned the junction to single lane in each direction. Going northbound there is a massive sign that states "Avoid Overtaking Cyclists" Might have narrow lanes on it as well but not sure. The irony is you can only read it once you are in the roadworks as they have a massive and tall keep right sign in front of it.


 
I saw one of those "Avoid Overtaking Cyclists" signs at some works near Holborn/Farringdon station.
First time I had ever seen one...

The works were roughly here: http://goo.gl/maps/448uu
They even have a Information for cyclists section on the website:
http://www.crossrail.co.uk/route/stations/farringdon/current-works/


"To end these musings on a good note, however, it is amazing that the closure to traffic of Farringdon Road for the Crossrail works means that only cyclists can get through in the southwards direction. Amazingly, special provision has been made for cyclists with a single track lane that wiggles through the roadworks and, at one point, even means that pedestrians have to use the other footway. This would never have happend a few years ago, and shows there is genuine progress. But cyclists have to do their bit, too, to ensure that they do not give easy excuses to opponents of cycling to stop further progress."

http://www.christianwolmar.co.uk/2012/12/cyclists-can-be-the-problem/ -- ignore the URL title, I was looking more at the bit on Farringdon, where during the works they have done their best to try and accomodate cyclists, or so it seems.


----------



## HLaB (21 Jun 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> I might stop and take a photo of this as I have never seen one before there is a bit of irony about it but at least they are trying.
> 
> On the A23 they have some long term road works and they have thinned the junction to single lane in each direction. Going northbound there is a massive sign that states "Avoid Overtaking Cyclists" Might have narrow lanes on it as well but not sure. The irony is you can only read it once you are in the roadworks as they have a massive and tall keep right sign in front of it.


 I've seen that sign a few times at traffic islands but I don't think I've ever seen it at roadworks.


----------



## Leodis (21 Jun 2013)

Was tough this morning, the bus took an hour... I feel like an intruder not riding in and being on the forum.


----------



## GrasB (21 Jun 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Looks like the wind is back for some of next week too....


Wind, wind, wind...  It's at worst extra resistance for training MTFU


----------



## MisterStan (21 Jun 2013)

GrasB said:


> Wind, wind, wind...  It's at worst extra resistance for training MTFU


 
I don't need to MTFU, I just feel that having commuted through the whole of winter, we're being cheated by the weather now. A few days of sun and dead calm would be appreciated.


----------



## GrasB (21 Jun 2013)

MisterStan said:


> I don't need to MTFU, I just feel that having commuted through the whole of winter, we're being cheated by the weather now. A few days of sun and dead calm would be appreciated.


The wind is something that exists. Until it's a 40mph side wind at ground level it's not something worth mentioning!...


----------



## Frood42 (21 Jun 2013)

went out for a quick afternoon wander, and got soaked by a sudden downpour, it has eased off a little but doesn't look to be going away, so anticipating a wet commute home. So glad I packed my wet weather jacket... can't decide whether it would be better to get soaking wet or to "boil in the bag"... 

Hope it's sunnier where you are (if you cycled and didn't take the bus  )!


----------



## nilling (21 Jun 2013)

Great ride home  just ruined by the moron in a car spraying liquid at me and too busy effing and jeffing to get the reg


----------



## kipster (21 Jun 2013)

Grey and a little wet this morning with a bit of a head wind. The ride home was much nicer so I extended the route, ended up getting lost and once I found my way back to familiar roads got a bad overtake, caught them at traffic lights and shouted at them and was backed up by another motorist. Foolishly I put myself back in front of them and waited for a punishment pass that didn't happen, they gave me a nice wide berth.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (21 Jun 2013)

Well I avoided the rain all week, can you believe that?
normally it waits for me to turn out of work at 5!!!

Off for 2 days as well now, get in !!


----------



## HLaB (21 Jun 2013)

Got a wee bit carried away on the PM Commute; it was supposed to be a slow trundle after this mornings effort on the heavy fixie; I succeeded in that far as the three miles across town; then I had a bus wait patiently behind me on a gentle downhill, so I upped the pace slightly, then I turned into a tail wind and got carried away  Lost a wee bit of speed on Love's Hill (short but steep) and through Ferry Meadows but managed to get it up a wee bit again before I stopped for a few things at the supermarket and finally that wee trundle home 
Traffic wise I cant remember anything specific


----------



## apb (21 Jun 2013)

100 miles for me this week. (self high five)


----------



## Collider (21 Jun 2013)

I know this is a totally trivial thing to rant about,
but I do declare that jimmies have been rustled.

Cycling back from work today, doing 26-27mph on 30mph road, keeping to the left (plenty of space to overtake)
and not far behind a car that’s going a few mph slower. Motorist behind me beeps
his horn, overtakes and gestures for me to get on the (NON-COMPULSORY)
pedestrian/cyclepath. Must have been awkward for him when he had to slow down immediately
after the overtake and had me tailgating him until he turned off half a mile
down the road (his bulky, ancient shoot-heap of a car provided me with a nice
slipstream!), proving that I wasn’t even holding him up. Best part is that he
had farking LEARNER PLATES ON HIS CAR!! Better give the highway code another read before
your theory test pal (I sure farking hope you weren’t the one giving lessons!).

I always bang on about how it's not worth confronting dickhead motorists, but it sure was hard resisting the temptation to follow him down the cul-de-sac and have a word!


----------



## ComedyPilot (21 Jun 2013)

Drove to work as I had to go somewhere with the car later. Left work to drive to this meeting, and was waiting for a gap in the 'comfort' traffic*. Once a gap appeared I joined the 'comforts' and drove to my local town. Just after leaving the village I could clearly see 3/4 mile of nose to tail traffic in front going to the coast, so I thought, "No point trying to get past, might as well settle back and enjoy the (10 minute) drive to town - can't be arsed with sitting staring at the boot of the car in front"

I left a good 3-4 second gap to the 3/4 mile long line of vehicles in front of me and drove merrily along.

Sure enough, bloke in 'sporty' white hatchback tailgates me, then as soon as he could, overtook me to go and do what? Yep. Sit on the boot lid of the last car in the queue, not able to get past because of oncoming traffic. Gave me a massive laugh all the way to town when he was just in front of me 8 miles down the road, brake, brake, braking behind the car he was now tailgating.... Why people are in such a rush to get to the back of such an obvious queue of traffic is beyond me.

* 'Comforts' are people from West Yorkshire that drive to the coast every weekend spring/summer clogging the roads up, and when asked if they're local they reply they've just 'Come for t'day' -ie 'Comforts'


----------



## Frood42 (21 Jun 2013)

apb said:


> 100 miles for me this week. (self high five)


----------



## campbellab (21 Jun 2013)

i made it onto someone's phone album - passenger shouted, "get orf the road" with his phone out the window. i just looked back blankly the driver gave me plenty of room!


----------



## Andrew_P (22 Jun 2013)

wow that was a windy ride in this morning, not done a Saturday commute for ages and it was my slowest for a long time was having trouble breathing in place as the wind kept on nabbing my oxygen. Hope it stays this way for the ride home. From a terrible few day at the beginning of the week I have now had two days of pleasant drivers which is nice


----------



## Bill-H (23 Jun 2013)

Windy I was peddling hard to go downhill on way to work normally that means a tailwind home but going elsewhere head wind all the way


----------



## 400bhp (23 Jun 2013)

looks like longs weather tomorrow.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jun 2013)

400bhp said:


> looks like longs weather tomorrow.


 


Looking good for Londinium though...


----------



## BSRU (24 Jun 2013)

Looks like it is going to be a good week for cycling


----------



## fossyant (24 Jun 2013)

BSRU said:


> Looks like it is going to be a good week for cycling


 
Checks forecast


----------



## fossyant (24 Jun 2013)

Forecast - not good in Manchester !


----------



## apb (24 Jun 2013)

BSRU said:


> Looks like it is going to be a good week for cycling


 

it's looking good up here also. (well not shite. It's hardly ibiza)


----------



## HLaB (24 Jun 2013)

A short slow recovery commute for me (5.4 miles @ 13mph); the winds still up got blown along Oundle Road after I looped into it; overtook a lot of traffic until I got right to town and a taxi had broke down in the right turning lane at the Rivergate Gyratory and traffic was doing erratic manouvres and the vehivle in front was a 7.5t box van. I would never undetrook anyway but it had quite an audible warning system; 'caution vehicle turning left'. Although once through the junction and the following Rbt and on a wide straight with him stuck in a queue of traffic I overtook him and a half dozen cars.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jun 2013)

@deptfordmarmoset Most of Lewisham was blocked off today. Loads of police lines. Traffic was at a standtill in all directions. Heard anything?


----------



## BSRU (24 Jun 2013)

fossyant said:


> Forecast - not good in Manchester !


Forecast for down here is it going to get warmer and sunnier .


----------



## gaz (24 Jun 2013)

First commute back after a week, an interesting one.
too and froed with this one guy from clapham common to stockwell, perfectly fine cycling, nothing out of the norm for a CS7 commute.
However we got to stockwell and up ahead was a HGV going through the gyratory bit and cyclists were moving through the cycle lane, apparently on the bend the lorry needed to move into the cycle lane to get around but the cyclists weren't giving him space to do so, so he just pulled into it, obviously some of the guys didn't like that and they give him the two finger salute.
Now I got stuck at the lights so didn't see what happened around the corner but when I went around at the next lights the HGV was pointing towards the first lane in a very suspicious way, considering that was a bus lane and after the junction it was a bus lane and there was no turning traffic, there was no reason for him to be there.
As I pull up to the right of the lorry the driver gets out and goes to the front of the cab where he is immediately in a pushing and shoving match with a cyclist.
Apparently the driver had purposefully moved his cab from lane 2 into lane 1 and towards the pavement to stop the cyclist, at which point there was a collision.
I hanged around a bit trying to defuse the situation but I got the feeling that both felt the other party was wrong and couldn't see any wrong doing in them selves, didn't see it going anywhere so I just left.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jun 2013)

ianrauk said:


> @deptfordmarmoset Most of Lewisham was blocked off today. Loads of police lines. Traffic was at a standtill in all directions. Heard anything?


Ooh, excitement in Lewisham! I don't know anything about it though and I haven't heard any helicopters flying around. If it happens again, you should be able to go via a back street from opposite Ladywell station.


----------



## martint235 (24 Jun 2013)

First commute back after a week off. I've come up with a theory: idiot driver in front of you = Vauxhall driver, idiot driver behind or overtaking you = Audi/BMW driver. Will continue to test this hypothesis over coming days but it seemed to work this morning.

Also what's with the RLJing cyclists coming down the A21 into Catford? At least 5 didn't bother to stop as they headed North into the one way system crossing the South Circular.


----------



## martinclive (24 Jun 2013)

ianrauk said:


> @deptfordmarmoset Most of Lewisham was blocked off today. Loads of police lines. Traffic was at a standtill in all directions. Heard anything?


 
*A20 Loampit Vale Lewisham, both ways between A2210 Thurston Road and A21*
A20 London - A20 Loampit Vale in Lewisham closed and severe delays in both directions between the A2210 Thurston Road junction and the A21 junction, because of a serious accident involving a car and a cyclist. Diversion in operation - for buses 21, 47, 136, 225, 321 and 436. Police directing traffic. Congestion to the A210 Eltham Road junction and on A21 Lewisham High Street to Catford Gyratory


----------



## MickL (24 Jun 2013)

A rather pleasant ride in this morning, decided to cycle the road way rather than the canal, hills are getting a lot easier now and riding on brand new road surface is heaven plus took a slight detour to skip most of the traffic on the Hagely Road (bin day so tail backs) and cycle down the Harborne Walkway, its like a little oasis for cyclist.


----------



## Leodis (24 Jun 2013)

Not a bad ride in, not sure where all the traffic has gone. Going downhill and had a car up my rear, was paying so much attention to that I went through a Ped crossing on Red.. The shame....


----------



## HLaB (24 Jun 2013)

BSRU said:


> Forecast for down here is it going to get warmer and sunnier .


 Thats the forecast here and the wind is supposed to drop; not seen any of it yet


----------



## BSRU (24 Jun 2013)

HLaB said:


> Thats the forecast here and the wind is supposed to drop; not seen any of it yet


The wind has certainly eased here, just a light breeze compared to the weekend.


----------



## Andrew_P (24 Jun 2013)

Wind definitely eased up compared to the Weekend, a few shoot passes on the same shoot road as last week. Think its time to change my route.


----------



## DWiggy (24 Jun 2013)

On Sunday it was fine washed the bike and checked the tyres for damage then topped the tyres up ready for Monday everything seemed fine pulled bike out this morning and it had a flat rear???? Guessing the valve failed?
Changed it and all's well, although seemed to be fighting a little head wind!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Jun 2013)

Today is my 99th day of commuting this year and this mornings ride took me through 400 hours of cycling for the year. Tonight I need to do 8 miles to break 6,000 miles for the year of which just over 4,400 have been commuting.

Was a bit breezy this morning, a roadie scalped me, and shot away, caught him up a couple of miles later and sat on his wheel until I had to turn off. Knackered me out catching him, but I did it.


----------



## Christopher (24 Jun 2013)

horrible cold commute, fast leak from front tyre. Felt exactly like the reculant schoolboy in a pic that shows him slouching along slowly to school dragging his satchel along the ground behind him. Will need to start keeping a repair kit at work. I used to keep a spare front wheel under my desk until the H&S nazis clocked it.....


----------



## GrasB (24 Jun 2013)

****ing dogs!.. Dogs found off the lead near public roads should have their owners put down! 

I quickly popped into town. On the way back I'm keeping up with the traffic at 20~25mph when a dog runs across the road causing me to pull up in double quick time & an oncoming driver to swerve into me. Made all the worse by having 6 tumblers in my backpack.


----------



## The Horse's Mouth (24 Jun 2013)

Was it the Autumn equinox on Friday. Felt like it this morning.


----------



## 3narf (24 Jun 2013)

I got overtaken on Saturday! 1st time in about 3 or 4 months. He was on one of those Boardman bikes they sell in Halfords.

Mind you, he had to break the Royal Parks 20mph speed limit (which I was obviously rigorously observing) to pass me, and he had gears, so it doesn't count.


----------



## paul04 (24 Jun 2013)

A good ride into work, was a bit cold but soon got warm(glad I put my arm warmers on)
On the way home I called in halfords and got some new bike tyres (the back tyre worn down)
interesting ride home carrying my rucksack (full of work clothes) and 2 tyres on the handlebars, and a nice cross wind trying its best to get me off the bike.


----------



## Hip Priest (24 Jun 2013)

Took it very easy today, and felt better for it. I even let someone scalp me.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jun 2013)

What a cracking ride home. Light traffic for some reason. Very little wind. The lights were green, some nice SCR and the legs felt good. My fastest home average speed of the year.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Jun 2013)

ianrauk said:


> What a cracking ride home. Light traffic for some reason. Very little wind. The lights were green, some nice SCR and the legs felt good. My fastest home average speed of the year.


 
My ride was complete opposite to yours, hit every light on red, cycle path was chocker, first 7 miles I was averaging near 13 mph, eventually got onto the road and hit the wind. Strava gave me 15.1 mph in the end, but GPS said 15.8 mph, Strava always seems to think my moving time is a lot longer than it really is.


----------



## fossyant (24 Jun 2013)

Traffic chaos near home. Turned off the main road, but saw a police car had blocked the main road. Being a nosey bugger, I turned round, and went for a look.

There in the middle of the road was one of those fork lifts that attach to the back of a HGV. Looks like the driver had gone under the rail bridge with the boom up, catching the underside and ripping it off the truck. It also cancelled the trains.

Delay to me in a bike was a couple of minutes whilst I watched them haul it on a low loader.


----------



## simon the viking (24 Jun 2013)

At work I thought back tyre was a bit soft so topped it up, 5 minutes before I left the back inner tube popped..... changed it quickly then rode home.

On a quiet estate road a kid on a BMX came off the pavements at 90 degrees about 5 metres in front of me (without looking) then zigzags really slowly in front of me nearly taking me off.... I'm afraid he got a "watch what your effing doing".

Then I park the bike up at home and topped the back tyre as I hadn't pumped it up enough at work.... 5 minutes later it popped again! after I checked the tyre again still no thorns (I did it the first time I'm not that much of an amateur) I had a closer look at the rim tape it was still in one piece but worn through.... in exactly the right place for the puncture.

To top it all I had to pay Halfords price for rim tape to get it right for commute tomorrow

Sorry Rant over.......


----------



## Hacienda71 (24 Jun 2013)

I took a slight detour in this morning and set a pb up the Brickworks at Pott Shrigley. That is all....


----------



## kipster (24 Jun 2013)

A rather uninteresting ride to and from work today. Traffic and my speed both unexceptional, the wind was a little heady in places. I managed to get three scalps, but one won't count as it was a school boy on a mountain bike who was trying to knock traffic cones over.


----------



## simon the viking (24 Jun 2013)

fossyant said:


> Traffic chaos near home. Turned off the main road, but saw a police car had blocked the main road. Being a nosey bugger, I turned round, and went for a look.
> 
> There in the middle of the road was one of those fork lifts that attach to the back of a HGV. Looks like the driver had gone under the rail bridge with the boom up, catching the underside and ripping it off the truck. It also cancelled the trains.
> 
> Delay to me in a bike was a couple of minutes whilst I watched them haul it on a low loader.


 

I used to work right by a low bridge Bridge strikes were a weekly event, we could tell as it came past our door whether the lorry would it fit under....

The best was a guy who was adamant that the sign was wrong and he knew how high his lorry was (about a foot lower than the bridge maximum height permitted). The police did a deal with him by the roadside "If we measure the height of your truck and its the height you say it is we will not prosecute if it is higher than you say then we will prosecute" They borrowed our step ladder and measured it.... Yep they prosecuted him!


----------



## HLaB (24 Jun 2013)

Just a slow recovery commute for me, followed by a trip to a lbs, Hellfrauds and a supermarket. Still really windy till around 8pm but it looked like it was dropping and it was going to be a lovely evening on another day I would have extended the commute but I'm a little tired and I've not even mustered the energy yet to use the Hellfrauds chainwhip.


----------



## 400bhp (24 Jun 2013)

Felt bobbins this morning, even with the wind behind me it felt hard work. Wasn't out at the weekend too so had 2 days recovery which is very unusual for me.

Had a bit of a headache in the afternoon so don't know if I wasn't 100%? Was a bit better on the way back so looking at getting up a bit early tomorrow and doing an extended commute in.


----------



## martint235 (25 Jun 2013)

Really good commute in this morning. Bit of traffic in Catford but nothing particularly untoward.

First day out for my "#bloodycyclist" jersey. It certainly gets you noticed by everyone: drivers, pedestrians, other cyclists. No comments though


----------



## The Horse's Mouth (25 Jun 2013)

Lovely this morning. Maybe summer has arrived.


----------



## BSRU (25 Jun 2013)

Lots and lots of cyclists out today, only one little SCR though up a short drag but it was no contest in the end
Spent a good few minutes riding very slowly behind a horse, it was a narrow lane with no opportunity for a safe overtake, much appreciated by the horse rider.
And the weather this week only gets warmer and sunnier


----------



## Longshot (25 Jun 2013)

I knocked 10 minutes off my 25 mile commute this morning following some adjustments to my ride position over the weekend.


----------



## MisterStan (25 Jun 2013)

kipster said:


> A rather uninteresting ride to and from work today. Traffic and my speed both unexceptional, the wind was a little heady in places. I managed to get three scalps, *but one won't count as it was a school boy on a mountain bike who was trying to knock traffic cones over*.


A scalp's a scalp...


----------



## MisterStan (25 Jun 2013)

a cracking morning commute, beautifully sunny, quite cool with it which meant i didn't turn up at work a sweaty dripping mess. 
Only the WVM who cut across the cycle lane early (crossing a solid white line) and without checking his mirrors took the shine off of it.


----------



## Frood42 (25 Jun 2013)

Sun is out, and depsite the headwind it was a nice commute this morning.

Almost ran over a whole load of glass that had been swept onto the cycle 'lane' (and covered the whole cycle 'lane') from an accident, but thankfully avoided it. While it is a 40mph road, it is quite big and wide so the traffic tends to do ~60mph, so you have to be careful coming out of the cycle 'lane' (if you use it that is).

Had a chap on a Scott road bike come past me on an uphill (said Morning to him), but then was slow on the downhill, so I went past him (I suspect uphill counts more  ).
There is a flat bit after the downhill (Fencepiece Rd - A123), where for some reason he was coming up the inside of me...
I could see him coming up the inside so was giving him plenty of room. Perhaps I should have changed up to the big cog...
He did at one point try to say something to me, but I couldn't quite hear him, and then he dropped back completely...

If you are on here, Morning 

Despite me being lazy in some parts, I had a good commute and my Mio GPS told me I had averaged 14.6 mph over my 21.3 mile commute (active time of 1hr 27mins). 
Strava/Endomondo don't always agree with my GPS device so those numbers may come down a little when I upload the data.


----------



## MickL (25 Jun 2013)

Really good cycle in this morning, took my roadie out for spin rather than my subway, Turners Hill was a breeze and the climb up the A4123 was a lot easier, the amount of cycling Ive been doing on the subway is really starting to pay off, looking forward to the ride home now.


----------



## MisterStan (25 Jun 2013)

MickL said:


> Really good cycle in this morning, took my roadie out for spin rather than my subway, Turners Hill was a breeze and the climb up the A4123 was a lot easier, the amount of cycling Ive been doing on the subway is really starting to pay off, looking forward to the ride home now.


Oddly, i'm on my winter commuter today as I need to use it to collect my daughter later, it felt quite sluggish compared to my roadie, especially when I was trying to hammer a sprint section on Strava, still managed to equal my best time so far!


----------



## Blurb (25 Jun 2013)

The sound of Gaz's shouted "don't go down there" from Silly Cyclists intro was in my head as I witnessed a roadie almost get squashed going down the inside of a truck. He had to unclip and push himself the last few feet to get ahead as he couldn't pedal he was so close to the kerb.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jun 2013)

Blurb said:


> The sound of Gaz's shouted "don't go down there" from Silly Cyclists intro was in my head as I witnessed a roadie almost get squashed going down the inside of a truck. He had to unclip and push himself the last few feet to get ahead as he couldn't pedal he was so close to the kerb.


 


what a nobber....see it far too often.

I shouted at a cyclist not to do the same once.. he said back to me. 'Who are you? My mother?'
I said nope, I just don't want you to be a bloody mess all over the road.


----------



## Blurb (25 Jun 2013)

ianrauk said:


> what a nobber....see it far too often.
> 
> I shouted at a cyclist not to do the same once.. he said back to me. 'Who are you? My mother?'
> I said nope, I just don't want you to be a bloody mess all over the road.


 
I'd just encountered him on the commute and I suspect he was up for a bit of SCR'ing through the traffic and got carried away and made a bad decision. It's all too easy to do. I think I did say something, but it was more in a wincing "oh sh!t he's a gonner". Might sub the vid to Gaz if he needs any more for the next Silly Cyclists episode.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jun 2013)

Blurb said:


> I'd just encountered him on the commute and I suspect he was up for a bit of SCR'ing through the traffic and got carried away and made a bad decision. It's all too easy to do. I think I did say something, but it was more in a wincing "oh sh!t he's a gonner". Might sub the vid to Gaz if he needs any more for the next Silly Cyclists episode.


 


Yeah, send it to @gaz bout time he got his lazy arse into gear and did another episode.


----------



## HLaB (25 Jun 2013)

Got the wind direction wrong but that didn't matter it was  Looped out into the country and looped over the Haddon Huffer. I didn't have the energy for anything fast and only managed 15.9mph on a route I can usually be 1-2mph faster on the steel fixie. 
On an aside I've just been out and the bikeshed is packed


----------



## glenn forger (25 Jun 2013)

This is what the cops are handing out:

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/assets/downloads/roadusers/driver-cyclist-safety-tips-asl-flyer.pdf

start fining people next.


----------



## Kies (25 Jun 2013)

23 miles in and the same out of London. I got lazy and slung the rucksack on instead of fitting the rack & panniers. My shirt was dripping wet by the time I got home this afternoon!!!
Lesson remembered ...... Fit the damn rack!

Other than that a lovely day to do 46 miles and the Mrs can't complain about my cycling


----------



## 400bhp (25 Jun 2013)

Great commute in this morning - more or less 30 miles in an hour and a half. Very little traffic and felt 90%. Pretty sure I saw @skudupnorth making his way in the opposite direction along Mill Lane, just after the 11%'er. I looked at him and thought, looks familiar. Didn't dawn on me who it was until he'd "plodded" past.


----------



## skudupnorth (25 Jun 2013)

400bhp said:


> Great commute in this morning - more or less 30 miles in an hour and a half. Very little traffic and felt 90%. Pretty sure I saw @skudupnorth making his way in the opposite direction along Mill Lane, just after the 11%'er. I looked at him and thought, looks familiar. Didn't dawn on me who it was until he'd "plodded" past.


Ha,Ha i thought the same !!! Good day to ride in the sunshine ! I was over to catch the big Russian AN-225 which eventually did not leave but i have found a nice spot at the end of the runway with a good bridal path and field to crash out and watch stuff !


----------



## 400bhp (25 Jun 2013)

skudupnorth said:


> Ha,Ha i thought the same !!! Good day to ride in the sunshine ! I was over to catch the big Russian AN-225 which eventually did not leave but i have found a nice spot at the end of the runway with a good bridal path and field to crash out and watch stuff !


 

T2?


----------



## ClaireSaud (25 Jun 2013)

A manager from my work decided to scare the c*** out of me on the way home tonight! He came roaring up behind me in his VW as we were quickly approaching a T junction. I initially thought that he was going to cut me up and stop in front of me which would have forced me to brake hard but he must have realised that there wasn't enough time and room so he decided to get as close as possible (side on, i could have eyeballed him, he was that close) and slam his brakes on so that I would stay in front. What a total idiot! He is a bully at work and obviously doesn't leave that mentality at work. Made my 10 mile ride home go swiftly - was thinking of all the things I would love to say and do to him! The rest of my commute was superb, lovely warm evening and a very courteous lorry driver.


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jun 2013)

Amazing, I ride 2.5 miles into work - and get at least 6 or so bad overtakes, close passes or general tw*ttery.

I ride19 miles (round the houses) to get home and don't get anything.........


----------



## Jenkins (25 Jun 2013)

Had to do turn round and ride an extra mile home this afternoon as the tractor/grass cutter I was drafting didn't turn off for the local playing field as expected.


----------



## skudupnorth (25 Jun 2013)

400bhp said:


> T2?


The Antonov is parked on stand 80 on the cargo apron which has now been joined by a smaller Antonov with propellers,it's a Russian fest over there !!!


----------



## johnnyh (25 Jun 2013)

The usual 15 miles into and back from my office... Forgot my keys, and had given days off to folk so had to call for someone to come let me in 
Returning home I nearly got killed twice, first by a land rover type thing towing a horse box - driver needs to realise just because the vehicle is past the cyclist, the horse box isn't! Nearly crushed me, was doing 30mph and it was very very close to check out!
Second up a big flat bed open lorry, FG52 TWU, idiot overtakes into traffic coming the other way in a speed control zone, slams the brakes on and cuts in on me. twat!
I congratulated him on his driving skills about 3 miles further on when I filtered past at a junction, he grinned like the total moron he was.

Some days I do wonder just how stupid and dangerous some folk can be.


----------



## Sillyoldman (25 Jun 2013)

ClaireSaud said:


> A manager from my work decided to scare the c*** out of me on the way home tonight! He came roaring up behind me in his VW as we were quickly approaching a T junction. I initially thought that he was going to cut me up and stop in front of me which would have forced me to brake hard but he must have realised that there wasn't enough time and room so he decided to get as close as possible (side on, i could have eyeballed him, he was that close) and slam his brakes on so that I would stay in front. What a total idiot! He is a bully at work and obviously doesn't leave that mentality at work. Made my 10 mile ride home go swiftly - was thinking of all the things I would love to say and do to him! The rest of my commute was superb, lovely warm evening and a very courteous lorry driver.



What a cockwomble.


----------



## fossyant (25 Jun 2013)

Bit of a poop ride back. Took the absolute short route home, carrying wine bottles in panniers, daughters birthday and not feling like i need speed....Took it easy up last climb home, only to realise a guy on a hybrid had been on my tail... Fcuk..fcuk....

He did the jump lights on the pavement stuff... 

Still feel poop.. Then pass a hybrid with reflective stickers everywhere....

Remember its me old mate from the club, shout out 'all right xxxxxxx' as I go past not too fast...

Anyway, get home, daughters birthday stuff etc we go out.

Get a poke from said mate from Facebook... ' oh glad I wasn't feeling too slow when fossy steamed past'. Oops. Anyway turned out his day shifts are 11 hours.... 

Exchanged a bit of banter.. He was mr sh1t off the shovel on hills when we were both in the club. I will drag him back onto the bike more. He was on a hybrid.. He was Mr weight weenie... Drilled kit, fixed wheel climbing bike... Got to get him back on the dark side.......


----------



## BSRU (26 Jun 2013)

Another good morning for commuting, plenty of bikes around and not too much motorised traffic


----------



## MisterStan (26 Jun 2013)

A nice cool morning, quick up the Busway and caught up with @kevin_cambs_uk and had a good chat with him. Traffic well behaved in Cambridge.


----------



## martint235 (26 Jun 2013)

Got a train today because I have to wear a suit. Believe there are more nobbers on trains than on the roads. The guy blocking the exit door of the train when it stopped at London Bridge for one. If there hadn't been a much nicer person than me between me and him I would have shoved him out onto the platform.


----------



## subaqua (26 Jun 2013)

ianrauk said:


> what a nobber....see it far too often.
> 
> I shouted at a cyclist not to do the same once.. he said back to me. 'Who are you? My mother?'
> I said nope, I just don't want you to be a bloody mess all over the road.


 
I have had that a few times. I used to use " no but it might be my brother who knocks on her door to tell her you have died" but I really can't be bothered saying anything anymore.


----------



## Frood42 (26 Jun 2013)

Took a slightly different route into work today for the commute, only added an extra mile (to make 22 miles) to the journey.

The new route is going around some country roads avoiding most of the traffic hotspots until I get nearer to work.

All in all a bit better commute despite the headwind, and a pleasent surprise that the route was easier than I thought it would be (added less than 10mins compared to yesterdays commute, and my average speed was only "0.5" mph down). Now I know the route I can start to do it a bit quicker.


----------



## apb (26 Jun 2013)

Today i saw a young fella in a team jersey riding a bright pink carbon fibre bike. He was with a chum also dressed similarly so i suspect they are part of a team.

My first thought was "really? pink, you paid for that." , then "Actually you need to be quite sure of yourself to ride that" to "he's sponsored and it's a demo bike he got for free".

after i resolved that in my mind i happily continued my journey.


----------



## TheJDog (26 Jun 2013)

Had a bit of a shout at a moped rider who kept swinging in and out of the cycle lane after passing me (sweeping in across my front wheel). Nearly came a cropper when our handlebars touched, too. He apologised and said it was an accident, but I was a bit shaky at that point after the near crash, and did some more shouting about lane discipline


----------



## HLaB (26 Jun 2013)

Felt Cr@p on the 5.5 mile commute this morning, the forevast sunshine not appearing didn't help. A very dull sore head and a mild sore stomach proably was the reason but despite that I still managed to skip through congestion at Rivergate; upset a motorbiker there though, cut through the traffic better than him and accelerated onto the rbt better too, so he had to take his revenge by left hooking me  I must admit in the moment I was sorely tempted to push out with my right leg as in this case I wouldn't have been the only one hurt, infact if I kicked off him he'd be the only one  but the clipped in foot soon put paid to that thought


----------



## DWiggy (26 Jun 2013)

Yesterdays commute was epic (for me) 2 x KOMs, 1 x 3rd 1 x 4th place..(Strava obviously) .I was rather happy with that!, ride in today was also fast....


----------



## 400bhp (26 Jun 2013)

skudupnorth said:


> The Antonov is parked on stand 80 on the cargo apron which has now been joined by a smaller Antonov with propellers,it's a Russian fest over there !!!



Just watching the antonov jobbie from office window ;-)


----------



## potsy (26 Jun 2013)

I may have shouted a rude word at a wvm this morning after a ridiculously close left hook, *osser  

On the good bike as I'm doing a slight detour while the  is out.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (26 Jun 2013)

MisterStan said:


> A nice cool morning, quick up the Busway and caught up with @kevin_cambs_uk and had a good chat with him. Traffic well behaved in Cambridge.


 
I don't know about you Stan but the wind coming back was not great, lots of people going the other way, I kept thinking they must think that its easy!! until they turn around LOL!


----------



## Glow worm (26 Jun 2013)

Nice ride there and back to Cambridge - ideal temperature and not much wind for a change. Took a detour on the way home along the southern bit of the guided bus thing for the first time, to check out the impressive house martin colony on a building at Addenbrookes hospital. Blimey that place is enormous- and definately not very cycle friendly - still, the main thing is I counted over 80 nests.

Then, after a quick buzz through the boring city bit, I came home the pleasant rural route along an old railway line from near Fen Ditton to a place called Lode before bimbling home in the sunshine.


----------



## campbellab (26 Jun 2013)

A nice pleasant ride until cut up and beeped at by a VW Caddy - me doing 25mph on a steep downhill with double white lines (streetview).

I caught up and was very childish and gave him a few salutes in his mirror and he told me I should have gotten further over...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jun 2013)

Really struggling this week, Friday legs every day and the wind is back tonight, could be worse, I could be driving to and from work.


----------



## potsy (26 Jun 2013)

Decided that the normal 20 mile round trip wasn't enough so 4 of us from work did a slight detour, ended up with 47 miles on the clock for the day.
Some extremely bad driving along some of the lanes, one guy even went for an overtake while we were all indicating to turn right, one lad had started the turn and was very nearly hit


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Jun 2013)

My legs were tired, in fact when any effort was demanded of them they burned., fecking slackers. 

Cannot remember the last time I had that real burning feeling WTF is that all about!?!

Did some filtering on the outside today as quite longish tailbacks unusual for me as it normally leads to agro, and I had lovely drivers one even hung back and let me slip in I knew it was deliberate as I had seen him see me in his wing mirror.


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Jun 2013)

I tried to cycle home but found myself doing a hill climb up the Cat and Fiddle. Posted a PB which was nice.


----------



## HLaB (26 Jun 2013)

A slow recovery commute for me; I think a lorry had spilled its load on the Parkway (Ring Road) so the roads in town were a wee bit busier but that suited my slow mood. I went my 4.2mile route I could have went shorter but that would have involved rbts and I wasn't in the frame of mind to deal with them (I'd had a dull head and stomach all day). What was nice was getting flashed across by the driver two cars back in a steady stream of traffic


----------



## Collider (26 Jun 2013)

pro cycling tip of the day: when you hit a "valley" (where a descent ends and imediately becomes a climb) screaming something along the lines of "AAAARRRRRGGGGHHH!!!!" the moment you hit the climb will increase performance by about 1000% presumably due to aerodynamics and lactate metabolism etc.

scaring the living s**t out of all living beings in the vicinity is a bonus.

(ps. commute was awesome)


----------



## Shut Up Legs (26 Jun 2013)

On this morning's commute, while claiming the left lane as usual, I got

beeped;
overtaken at close range; and
tailgated at close range.
Having just read the UK news article on cycling participation rates, I despair of Australa ever following suit. Our mandatory helmet law is signficantly discouraging people from starting cycling, plus Australia is a completely car-dominated country.

I'm resigned to the fact that this is unlikely to change in my lifetime, and that I'll be the target of anti-cyclist prejudice for the indefinite future . I think I want to move to the UK.


----------



## BSRU (27 Jun 2013)

victor said:


> I think I want to move to the UK.


It can never be that bad


----------



## thefollen (27 Jun 2013)

Saw an accident today- didn't appear too serious. Firstly, I must confess, this morning I was on the motorbike (sorry). It was on the road between Stockwell and Vauxhall. Other side of the road just behind me I heard the sound of metal on road along with a shout and over my right shoulder saw a cyclst over. Think a car had pulled out of him maybe? It was around a junction turning off the main road. Anyway I pulled a u-turn (when safe) in case I could help but he'd got back on pretty quickly and cycled off. Hopefully nobody or no bikes hurt. Never good to see though.


----------



## BSRU (27 Jun 2013)

Another lovely commute in, looks like the last dry one this week

Completely confused by seeing a rider coming towards me in a woolly hat with ear flaps down and a duffel coat


----------



## HLaB (27 Jun 2013)

Beautiful weather, although there was a deceptive wind but that might have just been because I was knackered  When I usually do a loop via Stilton or Morborne or Folksworth, I'm usually averaging 16.5-17mph all round for the 18-20miles on the heavy fixie this morning on the ride I was only 15.5mph to town bridge (95% of the way) when I hopped off to use the pelican crossing and farcilities, and that fell to 15.2mph by the time I got to the office a mile later. Still have a drained feeling in my stomach perhaps its that and if its raining I may sack training tonight


----------



## MisterStan (27 Jun 2013)

Another quick run in this morning. Seemed to get a lot of close passes before I got to St Ives. 
A few scalps on the Busway was enough to cheer me up.


----------



## GrasB (27 Jun 2013)

There be pigeons & collared doves... lots & lots of dopey ones without any ****ing road sense! 

One tried landing on the windscreen of a car doing about 60mph!  Poor driver didn't know what happened.


----------



## Steve Saunders (27 Jun 2013)

Fantastic 20 mile commute to/from work yesterday ... 21.1 mph average on way in, and 21.3mph on way home. Wish all commutes could be like that :-)


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (27 Jun 2013)

Hay fevers getting me down, felt like shite all week. Having a sneezing fit whilst descending at speed is not fun!


----------



## potsy (27 Jun 2013)

Last nights extended commute took it's toll this morning, not my usual blistering paced ride 

Waterproofs at the ready for later too


----------



## Frood42 (27 Jun 2013)

Not the best commute last night or today. Headwinds are really draining me  

This morning there was more traffic about and some slow car drivers and it was really doing my nut (I know it's a limit and not a target, but when drivers complain that bikes are holding them up, cars going slow when the road is clear is quite annoying), as I couldn't enjoy one of the nicer downhills.

Then there was the woman paying no attention to the road, playing with her mobile.
Queue of traffic, no attention span, ten car gap opened up and there she was sat fiddling with her phone.
Normally I would have just breezed past, but it was a narrow road and I had to wait for a gap in the oncoming traffic before I could filter safely (which was a bit of a wait). I needed an AirZound I think. She didn't even look when I went past looking into her window to see why she had been holding the queue of traffic up.

I am really starting to get tired of people deciding that the mobile phone deserves more attention than the road...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jun 2013)

Steve Saunders said:


> Fantastic 20 mile commute to/from work yesterday ... 21.1 mph average on way in, and 21.3mph on way home. Wish all commutes could be like that :-)


 
nice speed, you couldn't get those averages in a car at rush hour around here.


----------



## Leodis (27 Jun 2013)

Frood42,
I had a van driver eating a butty this morning... Its the little things drivers do, each one a niggle and a dig which grind me down. 

The ride in was ok, quite busy on the roads and got stuck and nearly every light


----------



## fossyant (27 Jun 2013)

No commute today as school on strike so took day off. Met up with Skolly and his two lads and my lad and spent most of the day tearing round Clayton Vale. Bloody loved it. Spotted Ed Clancy in the cafe at the velodrome when we had our lunch break.


----------



## martinclive (27 Jun 2013)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> Hay fevers getting me down, felt like s***e all week. Having a sneezing fit whilst descending at speed is not fun!


 
Really bad here too - and I forgot my glasses this morning to make matters worse


----------



## Frood42 (27 Jun 2013)

Leodis said:


> Frood42,
> I had a van driver eating a butty this morning... Its the little things drivers do, each one a niggle and a dig which grind me down.


 
Yeah, it does tend to grind you down.
Especially when you get idiots leaning on their horns when you have done nothing wrong.

"Oh, so it's ok to use the phone, close pass, toot or even attempt to mow me down, but it's not ok for me to ride defensively to try and keep myself safe so I can get home without being a nervous wreck or ready to strangle someone..."  

Sorry, rant over now  
If I let it stress me out that much, I wouldn't still be on the bike  keep cycling


----------



## Maylian (27 Jun 2013)

Decided to take a different route home today, lots of traffic so have lots of fun filtering (I love it so much!). Rock up to the some lights and a black BMW starts muscling in and crossing the line....thinking that I might get shouted out the guy leans over and asks "Is that a TCR or Defy?"

I shout Defy back just as the lights turned green and I shoot off leaving him behind to the traffic. Was nice to have a different sort of "confrontation" than expected. Plus I got a good mile and a half of filtering in


----------



## potsy (27 Jun 2013)

Tosspot pavement boy decides to come straight onto the road without looking, right in front of me 
Had an inkling he was going to do it so was ready, the shopping bag on the handlebars and the massive muddy stripe up the back of his jumper were the giveaways


----------



## Edwards80 (27 Jun 2013)

Getting bored of the temp traffic lights in Cheadle. It turns the last part of the commute into a filter fest. Still, beats sitting in the car. 

Passed a colleague sat in it tonight, she left the office before me


----------



## potsy (27 Jun 2013)

Edwards80 said:


> Getting bored of the temp traffic lights in Cheadle. It turns the last part of the commute into a filter fest. Still, beats sitting in the car.


I detoured round them tonight, up to Edgeley via a park


----------



## HLaB (27 Jun 2013)

Light drizzle and a short 4.2miles; I'm glad I opted for a short one as it turned torrential once I was home. Oh and indirect thankyou to a RLJ at Shrewsbury Avenue; it took me a while to chase him down and show him the futility of his ways and that increase in speed probably helped me get home (well back in the flat) before the heavy stuff


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jun 2013)

21 miles in the pouring rain, very very wet, but on the plus side the wind was fairly light and disc brakes are brilliant in the wet.


----------



## paul04 (27 Jun 2013)

I have 8 days off work, so no commute today, but saying that, I think I would rather be in work with the list of diy jobs I have to do around the house


----------



## MisterStan (27 Jun 2013)

Very light rain but a fairly strong headwind made it hard work. 
Took a corner a little too fast and lost the back end, ended up sliding on my bum. No harm done and the bike is ok too.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (27 Jun 2013)

Very slippery roads tonight, witnessed two cars loose there back ends, one on a roundabout the other turning into the junction I was at. Any faster and he would have taken a lady out waiting to cross the road on the pavement. I had a couple of close calls one drain cover while braking school boy error, and one cornering, can't remember the roads being so slippy..........


----------



## johnnyh (27 Jun 2013)

got soaked, and very slippy, lost the backend at a junction - back tyre just span on the white paint, but managed to avoid looking a fool.
Enough with the wind too!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (27 Jun 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Very light rain but a fairly strong headwind made it hard work.
> Took a corner a little too fast and lost the back end, ended up sliding on my bum. No harm done and the bike is ok too.


 
bloody hell mate, hope all is okay

where was that?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (27 Jun 2013)

Well lovely had wind all the way home, one of them really good ones which make it up hill all the way
and then some lovely drizzle as well as an added bonus.


----------



## apb (28 Jun 2013)

raining here this morning so it took me a while to get out the door, as had to look for a few things i haven't needed for a while.

Just as i was about to leave the missus comes out of the flat holding a hi-vis vest. I stood like a petulant teenager until i said "Oh ok."

soaked


----------



## BSRU (28 Jun 2013)

Lovely warm drizzle on the way in this morning.
Achieved a personal goal of 1000 miles in a month with two and a half days remaining , main problem as always is getting the time to be out and about.
So far 1,634.22 km with 15,487 metres of elevation gain.


----------



## fossyant (28 Jun 2013)

That was rather wet ! Had a cheery conversation with another damp bloke on his bike. Can't do that in a car !


----------



## HLaB (28 Jun 2013)

Had to do a survey this morning so quickly planned a shorter commute of about 11miles so I could get up at the same time and meet my colleague on site. Glad I did the shorter route just as I got there the rain forecasted for 10am started at 8:30am, on another day I'd still have 30mins (7-9miles) to go  Conveniently when I got to site he had been a bit enthusiastic with the equipment and drained their batteries and we had to call it off before we got too wet


----------



## MisterStan (28 Jun 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> bloody hell mate, hope all is okay
> 
> where was that?


 
Outside Poundland, was turning left to follow the one way system - very greasy roads and the next thing I know i'm sliding on my 'arris. Just put new bar tape on and it's scuffed  
I'm fine and so's the bike.


----------



## G3CWI (28 Jun 2013)

Well hat's off to anyone commuting by bike up here in Cheshire. It was filthy on the roads this morning and the forecast if for more of the same later. I drove in. I did pass several cyclists including an unexpected group of about six or seven on Pexhill Road. Looked like they were on some sort of tour.


----------



## Frood42 (28 Jun 2013)

Ride home last night matched my mood.
A miserable grey sky with rain and an annoying wind.
Really crap ride...
I ended up cutting the ride short at having done a little over 20 miles and took the train part way home, even though it was 20:00, it just felt dark and depressive...


----------



## Christopher (28 Jun 2013)

Agree with that, Frood. Cars had their lights on last night at 6PM it was so dark, and I had the rear light on at 7 this morning. Soaked. Cateye computers don't seem to like the rain - mine stopped working on the way in. A minor thing but still irritating. Bar unit just shows zero speed. may need drying out, we will see. I can now understand why peeps use smartphones or gps units in a waterproof bag. ..


----------



## potsy (28 Jun 2013)

Wet and miserable this morning, lights on here too.
On the good side it's a 4 hour shift and I'm halfway through it already


----------



## Frood42 (28 Jun 2013)

This morning's ride was better, despite the wet roads, the grey sky's and the Lorry driver who nearly tried to mow me down.
Got on the bike, got going and just didn't feel like riding, but I kept going as it was probably just the effects of the crap weather on my mood.

Got up to Epping, but some idiot Lorry driver decided to pass me really close, and he was very close to cutting in and taking me out with his rear wheels, but thankfully he seemed to notice and stopped, and then let me continue on his inside and then up in front of him at the lights, where I took primary.

In the mood I was in (very much    ) I could have just trundled along in front of him very very slowly in the middle of the road.

However I decided to be the better person, I only trundled slowly in the middle of the road in front of him until the bus stop/layby, where I pulled in to let him past, for which he gave me a little toot on his air horn as a thanks, hhhmmmm... 

However my mood has improved greatly, and for one reason only, I got off the main road and onto some of the back roads.

There is a nice long downhill where I can hit 35mph easily, and with the wind blowing in my face, it was great! 
No cars, no traffic, no temporary lights, just me going downhill very quickly, wwwwweeeeeee!!!!!   

Oh, and the other thing was dropping the roadie along a straight way section (FCN 10, kiss my rear roadie!).
I let him go first, but man was he was slow off the lights, and then just seemed to dawdle, so I went past very nonchalantly, then went for it down along there as fast as I could, hitting 27-28 mph in the big cog despite the head wind, it was great fun! 
Didn't see him again until I got caught in traffic, where he filtered down where I normally wouldn't on the hybrid (he was a bit skinnier  ).


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (28 Jun 2013)

Christopher said:


> Agree with that, Frood. Cars had their lights on last night at 6PM it was so dark, and I had the rear light on at 7 this morning. Soaked. Cateye computers don't seem to like the rain - mine stopped working on the way in. A minor thing but still irritating. Bar unit just shows zero speed. may need drying out, we will see. I can now understand why peeps use smartphones or gps units in a waterproof bag. ..



I've used a cateye micro wireless for years never had a problem, used in all conditions.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Jun 2013)

Very wet and very filthy. Not put mudguards on the new bike (yet? can't decide) and had to go across a field or two this morning. Only bit of my kit dry so far are my gloves, have accepted the shoes won't dry in time but fingers crossed clothing will be dry for the ride home. On the plus side, broke 10,000 km for the year this morning, going to celebrate with a piece of banana loaf that our lass baked last night.


----------



## Frood42 (28 Jun 2013)

Christopher said:


> I can now understand why peeps use smartphones or gps units in a waterproof bag. ..


 
I use a Mio GPS unit which is "water resistant (IPX7)", and no problems so far.
It was a bit of an investment, but cheaper from Halfords than their own website, and cheaper than the Garmin.
As I am more of a leisurely rider I wanted the navigation more than anything (Garmin tends to be geared towards a sportier demographic).


----------



## dave r (28 Jun 2013)

Christopher said:


> . Cateye computers don't seem to like the rain - mine stopped working on the way in. A minor thing but still irritating. Bar unit just shows zero speed. may need drying out, we will see. I can now understand why peeps use smartphones or gps units in a waterproof bag. ..


I've always wrapped mine in cling film held in place with an elastic band, keeps the rain out a treat.


----------



## Kookas (28 Jun 2013)

Christopher said:


> Agree with that, Frood. Cars had their lights on last night at 6PM it was so dark, and I had the rear light on at 7 this morning. Soaked. Cateye computers don't seem to like the rain - mine stopped working on the way in. A minor thing but still irritating. Bar unit just shows zero speed. may need drying out, we will see. I can now understand why peeps use smartphones or gps units in a waterproof bag. ..


 

That's worried me, since my Blackburn Atom SL has been playing up a lot, as well. On some rides, it's perfect, and positioned right it has no problems, but on occasion it'll lag behind by a minute, or show nothing at all. Hate to think it might be water damage.


----------



## GrasB (28 Jun 2013)

It's a bit greasy out there. Nothing major just a few unexpected rear wheel lockups when pulling to a halt & wheel spins when getting out of the saddle on the more secluded upwards pointing roads.


----------



## HLaB (28 Jun 2013)

I ended up wearing my black jacket and with a black bike and helmet and with greasy roads I just took it cautiously; the bright yellow tyres and cycling cap probably made my stealth mode ineffective but I was taking no chances


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Jun 2013)

GrasB said:


> It's a bit greasy out there. Nothing major just a few unexpected rear wheel lockups when pulling to a halt & wheel spins when getting out of the saddle on the more secluded upwards pointing roads.


 
Lad at work came off his bike this morning on a greasy surface, he was fine and so is the bike


----------



## Leodis (28 Jun 2013)

Tough work coming home, was like a punch drunk boxer at one point with the wind.


----------



## Summerking (28 Jun 2013)

I was on my way home through Helston today and was pulling away at a roundabout giving it some welly like you do to get clear and an almighty crunching sound accompanied the longest back wheel skid I have done in years..I looked back at my rear wheel expecting to see the chain off but quickly took in the fact that my rear derailleur was bent up and backwards into the rear spokes several of which were bent out of shape,all this took milliseconds to absorb as I was in traffic. Making a run for the pavement I avoided Norbert and his Dentressangle by inches, looking closer at my bike I could see the rear hanger was bent at a right angle where the derailleur had been wound up around the back wheel and the jockey wheels in the derailleur were chewed up and loose, I tried pulling the rear forged hangar straight thinking I could coast home at least but no chance, the Rear Deraileur was twisted, the rear wheel was now outrageously buckled with 3 bent spokes, the chain was in two! pieces and the rear hangar was bent and had a hairline crack from being straightened (no replaceable hangar) with this Raleigh...all I could find to hint at what had happened was that the rear gear cable had shorn in two..unfortunately by the time I have bought all the spares I need to fix the bike it will cost more than the bike is worth, I just wish me and the Bike had parted ways on better terms as I was attached to it..


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (28 Jun 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Outside Poundland, was turning left to follow the one way system - very greasy roads and the next thing I know i'm sliding on my 'arris. Just put new bar tape on and it's scuffed
> I'm fine and so's the bike.


 
Yep that surface there is well tricky, when going round you have to stay almost upright !

I nearly lost it turning right down past Budgens where we spilt up on the way back, slipped the rear over a man hole cover in the wet, but it slid off back on to tarmac just before it gave way!


----------



## fossyant (28 Jun 2013)

Where did my brake pads go.....?

Must fit the new spares this weekend as very close to GONE....


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (28 Jun 2013)

well more rubbish weather,
tired this week, after 4 years and 27,000 miles, I think I am getting commuter fatigue..............


----------



## HLaB (28 Jun 2013)

A really have to clean up the fixie rear brake, its been like that for a week now  Its not been a problem but with greasy roads I was wanting to use it a bit on this mornings commute.


----------



## Glow worm (28 Jun 2013)

Summerking said:


> Making a run for the pavement I avoided Norbert and his Dentressangle by inches,.


 


(Glad you Ok btw and sounds like new bike time  )


----------



## Shut Up Legs (29 Jun 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> well more rubbish weather,
> tired this week, after 4 years and 27,000 miles, I think I am getting commuter fatigue..............


I can relate to that, having done a similar amount in the last 4 years. Sometimes I wonder what it felt like when my legs _didn't_ ache . I enjoy the cycling too much to stop it, though.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (29 Jun 2013)

victor said:


> I can relate to that, having done a similar amount in the last 4 years. Sometimes I wonder what it felt like when my legs _didn't_ ache . I enjoy the cycling too much to stop it, though.


 
I hope you get better weather down under !


----------



## Summerking (29 Jun 2013)

Glow worm said:


> (Glad you Ok btw and sounds like new bike time  )


hey Thanks Glow worm, I appreciate the support well today I picked up our local weekly paper and 1 hour later became the proud owner of this





a Kona Dew Aluminium hybrid with steel forks and Altus gearing, almost new for £120, and am very pleased with it.


----------



## 3narf (30 Jun 2013)

Here's a good one for you!

I got to work today following my usual flat-out dash through the traffic to find I was minus my Heathrow security pass, which I'd left back at the campsite.

Nobody was available to run me back to pick it up so I had to turn round and go back for it. 2 hrs later I limped into work with cramp in both thighs and thoroughly knackered.

I knew I'd do this eventually; at least it's a warm sunny day. I realised I'm not fit enough to go at my normal pace for three times the distance (39 miles instead of 13) without getting cramp.

I still have to ride back as well, when I finish at 2am...


----------



## Frood42 (1 Jul 2013)

Lovely weather here.
I have decided to take the direct route to work this week (only 4 miles in and 4 miles back  ), to give myself a small break (as I cracked 870 miles in June  - August will be a target of 900 commuting miles).


----------



## martint235 (1 Jul 2013)

Wonderful weather this morning. Nice drivers but a bit of traffic on the way into Catford.

The only blot on my way was when I emptied my water bottle and seaweedy type stuff fell out. I have a feeling this is not a good thing. Spare bottle found and seaweedy bottle aquainted with some Steradent and hot water.


----------



## MickL (1 Jul 2013)

legs felt like lead this morning doing the commute hill climbs, I think watching the TDF has worn me out.


----------



## MisterStan (1 Jul 2013)

Lovely sunny morning, fresh legs as I haven't had the bike out of the shed since Thursday - nice quick run in. Managed to stay upright too, which was nice


----------



## oldroadman (1 Jul 2013)

martint235 said:


> Wonderful weather this morning. Nice drivers but a bit of traffic on the way into Catford.
> 
> The only blot on my way was when I emptied my water bottle and *seaweedy type stuff fell out. I have a feeling this is not a good thing. Spare bottle found and seaweedy bottle aquainted with some Steradent* and hot water.


 
Throw it away and get some new ones. Clean DAILY in a Milton solution, rinse well. Unless you enjoy unpleasant gastric illness.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (1 Jul 2013)

fossyant said:


> Where did my brake pads go.....?
> 
> Must fit the new spares this weekend as very close to GONE....



Snap noticed in the week my pads were well low. Fitted new pads and handle bar tape the weekend to the commuter. But took the weekend bike to work this morning. So I'll have to wait to test the pads out. Lovely sunny commute in this morning, looking forward to the home bound journey


----------



## fossyant (1 Jul 2013)

fossyant said:


> Where did my brake pads go.....?
> 
> Must fit the new spares this weekend as very close to GONE....



Guess who forgot. Brought the spares into work to replace before home time. Missef the rain this am.


----------



## HLaB (1 Jul 2013)

A slow commute for me; 2.5 miles to the lbs to drop off the Bianchi, then 2.5miles walk back t get the fixie and a 2 mile to the office. On the way to the office, I got held up by a delivery driver who decided to dump his load in a sudo one way street (two way for bikes), then went slowly through the square and got to near the office when a green people carrier decided it'll pull out of a parking space without indicating and slam on his brakes as the road was partially blocked by oncomming traffic. He proceded to do this a few times and when he was finally begining to accelerate as I had a good wind I decided to out accelerate him, it meant rather than turning left like I normally do I had to go straight and an extra 1/4 of a mile round the block but it was worth it to prove a point


----------



## nilling (1 Jul 2013)

Said a cheery good morning to the traffic cop manning a speed gun. He just smiled back. I do hope he's having a good day!


----------



## 3narf (1 Jul 2013)

oldroadman said:


> Throw it away and get some new ones. Clean DAILY in a Milton solution, rinse well. Unless you enjoy unpleasant gastric illness.


 
Is that true? Bloody hell, it could explain why I've been getting stomach cramps and nausea every couple of weeks.

I'm buying some new ones, fo sho.


----------



## MisterStan (1 Jul 2013)

3narf said:


> Is that true? Bloody hell, it could explain why I've been getting stomach cramps and nausea every couple of weeks.
> 
> I'm buying some new ones, fo sho.


 
I just wash mine each night when i do my dishes....


----------



## GrasB (1 Jul 2013)

MisterStan said:


> I just wash mine each night when i do my dishes....


^^ This. The days bottles go in the dishwasher at night. Clean ones taken out the cupboard filled & put in the fridge for the morning. Does mean I have quite a collection of the little blighters.


----------



## MisterStan (1 Jul 2013)

GrasB said:


> ^^ This. The days bottles go in the dishwasher at night. Clean ones taken out the cupboard filled & put in the fridge for the morning. Does mean I have quite a collection of the little blighters.


 
I have quite a good collection too - no bloody good in the cupboard though are they? 2 miles in to my commute this morning, I reached down for some refreshment and realised i've not brought any with me.


----------



## Christopher (1 Jul 2013)

re bottles I wash when i can see a film on the inside of the bottle & wash with Milton about once a month. Don't really care about getting sick. Spending a day vomiting is no worse than going to work.


----------



## donnydave (1 Jul 2013)

mmmm nice new brake pads on at the weekend so I can attack the road crossings on the guided busway. Fixed rattling pannier rack and tweaked the gears so my bike is now almost silent, nice ride in knowing that everything is working as it should. I had been putting off maintenance for a few weeks because I had convinced myself that I didn't have the time - what a load of old tosh!


----------



## HLaB (1 Jul 2013)

Christopher said:


> re bottles I wash when i can see a film on the inside of the bottle & wash with Milton about once a month. Don't really care about getting sick. Spending a day vomiting is no worse than going to work.


 You need a new job


----------



## theMec (1 Jul 2013)

Puncture this morning 5 miles into 20 mile ride. Located 3 holes (no idea how that happened) which i managed to patch up with two patches. Got going again and was riding nice enough until 3 miles away from work and felt the back tyre go again - the patch over two holes had come loose so tried sticking in down again but sadly didn't work whatsoever and had to walk the rest of the way....

Not a good start to the week, but lesson learned - always carry a spare inner!


----------



## GrasB (1 Jul 2013)

MisterStan said:


> I have quite a good collection too - no bloody good in the cupboard though are they? 2 miles in to my commute this morning, I reached down for some refreshment and realised i've not brought any with me.


...


----------



## 3narf (1 Jul 2013)

GrasB said:


> ^^ This. The days bottles go in the dishwasher at night. Clean ones taken out the cupboard filled & put in the fridge for the morning. Does mean I have quite a collection of the little blighters.


 


I've been a bit complacent... I only ever rinse mine out, and I use the same one every day!


----------



## 3narf (1 Jul 2013)

I had to stop in at the Heathrow Medical Centre on the way in today for a routine medical.

Apparently I'm very, very fit! I knew already, but it's nice to have it confirmed officially...


----------



## donnydave (1 Jul 2013)

3narf said:


> I had to stop in at the Heathrow Medical Centre on the way in today for a routine medical.
> 
> Apparently I'm very, very fit! I knew already, but it's nice to have it confirmed officially...


 

Hehe I know how you feel. I love the medicals at our work. Due to occasionally using soldering equipment I get the respiratory system test. Part of it you breathe into a tube with a fan in it, harder breath=fan spins more and you get a score. Don't know what the test is called but I nail it every year, so much so that they check the tube thing to see if its working properly!


----------



## GrasB (1 Jul 2013)

3narf said:


> I've been a bit complacent... I only ever rinse mine out, and I use the same one every day!


I do have a little more incentive than most. Water in my bottles get crunchy within a few days without getting a good wash out from the softened water at home.  (work has a hard water problem)


----------



## oldroadman (1 Jul 2013)

After my racing career was done, and not having made a fortune I had to get an ordinary job, after a couple fo years the big company insisted everyone had a medical check (probably to keep their BUPA cover down a bit). Included was blood test, pulse rate, lung capacity. Then a session on a basic exercise bike as a fitness check. This all happened quite a few years back.
OK, so the pulse is low 40's, lungs about 4.5 litres, blood pressure just below the 120/80. Eyebrows raised about the pulse rate. Then comes the exercise bike, before blood tests. BUt I can't go on the bike because I'm over 35, and "there's a risk you may damage yourself". Like the damage done by 200km plus races, I ask, because I was doing those until about 4 years ago?
Oh no, comes the reply, it's the rules! This is how big companies work out the fitness of their staff, laugh, I almost resigned....then considered the silly amounts of money being paid for what "work" I did, and the big pension pot!


----------



## Leodis (2 Jul 2013)

Not a bad ride except the silly bint in a BMW who tried to force overtake me whilst I was overtaking a skip which was blocking the inside lane, so I moved around it into the lane I needed, the only thing she could say was "have you got no arms".. Are these people allowed to vote? Apart from that and some boy racer who tried to force me into the kerb all was well.


----------



## martint235 (2 Jul 2013)

Leodis said:


> Not a bad ride except the silly bint in a BMW who tried to force overtake me whilst I was overtaking a skip which was blocking the inside lane, so I moved around it into the lane I needed, the only thing she could say was "have you got no arms".. Are these people allowed to vote? Apart from that and some boy racer who tried to force me into the kerb all was well.


 You did indicate that you were changing lanes after doing shoulder checks etc?


----------



## MickL (2 Jul 2013)

Working from home today so no tails other than last nights commute my legs felt like lead again but some how got home a little quicker than normal, strange..


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jul 2013)

T boned this morning...................


by a squirrel  Little f*cker went straight into my front wheel, bet it has a headache now, no damage to the bike and I stayed upright


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> T boned this morning...................
> 
> 
> by a squirrel  Little f*cker went straight into my front wheel, bet it has a headache now, no damage to the bike and I stayed upright


 


That's funny.. near same happened to me this morning. Except my furry little fekker was heading for certain death after dicing with my wheels as I was on a very busy road... he would have been toast if I hadn't of shusshed him and he scooted back to the garden he came from.


----------



## BSRU (2 Jul 2013)

Forecast for later in the week is for it to get hot hot hot


----------



## Cycleconvert (2 Jul 2013)

Got to overtake people stuck in traffic for the first time yesterday... it felt good


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jul 2013)

Cycleconvert said:


> Got to overtake people stuck in traffic for the first time yesterday... it felt good


 


Blimey... good for you 
Come and commute in London, you could fill yer boots...


----------



## HLaB (2 Jul 2013)

Went by my shortest 1.8 mile route this morning and I got out before the school rush, so traffic was flowing. I think other folk had the same idea as traffic was heavier and faster than I would have expected but the route is fairly short and I chose to use the underpass rather than the Crescent Bridge Rbt. The closest too an event was a non event, usually drivers sit back at the traffic Island near the school but one pushed through, there's plenty of room, I'm surprised few have before, surprise, surprise it was a black cab (well a grey one actually ).


----------



## MisterStan (2 Jul 2013)

No wildlife related tales from this end, barring the decapitated rabbit we saw. 
Last night's commute was ridiculous for close passes. 
This morning felt like I was on the Paris - Roubaix as they have scraped the top surface from the main road in St Ives - they are finally resurfacing it which should make life more pleasant for all involved - there were some potholes that forced you to be right out in the middle of the road.


----------



## HLaB (2 Jul 2013)

MickL said:


> Working from home today so no tails other than last nights commute my legs felt like lead again but some how got home a little quicker than normal, strange..


You were working from home yesterday too


----------



## Leodis (2 Jul 2013)

martint235 said:


> You did indicate that you were changing lanes after doing shoulder checks etc?


 
How could I, I don't have arms. I did a shoulder check and found this oaf on the otherside of the road trying to pass me whilst I was in primary overtaking a skip (with rubbish hanging out), whilst in primary I stayed in my lane with said BMW bint on the wrong side of the road presuming I was pulling back into secondary on the nearside, she presumed wrong.


----------



## HLaB (2 Jul 2013)

BSRU said:


> Forecast for later in the week is for it to get hot hot hot


Its forecast to turn torrential here tonight (hopefully after dark) then turn hot, hot, hot again. It was a little too hot for me last weekend though in a strong muggy wind, I just about died on the Grimsthorpe Challenge, I'm hoping for a gentle cooling breeze.


----------



## BSRU (2 Jul 2013)

HLaB said:


> Its forecast to turn torrential here tonight (hopefully after dark) then turn hot, hot, hot again. It was a little too hot for me last weekend though in a strong muggy wind, I just about died on the Grimsthorpe Challenge, I'm hoping for a gentle cooling breeze.


They think it will up to 28 in the shade this weekend and yet hotter still next week.
Personally prefer 21 or 22 with a light breeze.


----------



## Frood42 (2 Jul 2013)

Headwind  (last night and this morning) - I am sure the weather is playing silly b*ggers with me...

The shorter commutes are a bit boring, nothing much going on, cycle in as fast as possible, cycle home as fast as possible, roads pretty clear and most people giving some room.

I miss the green rolling country roads, these big tarmaced roads might have less pot holes but they are very boring, only the headwind is keeping me entertained as I swear to myself about it


----------



## HLaB (2 Jul 2013)

BSRU said:


> They think it will up to 28 in the shade this weekend and yet hotter still next week.
> Personally prefer 21 or 22 with a light breeze.


Same here, warmth up to a certain degree (excuse the pun, not intended) is fine to get the muscles moving but it can get too hot for this neanderthal 
Edit: I saw in the states they are getting 52deg C


----------



## Beebo (2 Jul 2013)

This morning a black cab driver did a good deed, a mini cab driver did a close pass.
Plus loads of fair weather cyclists, bring it on, fill the roads with bikes.


----------



## BSRU (2 Jul 2013)

Frood42 said:


> Headwind  (last night and this morning) - I am sure the weather is playing silly b*ggers with me...
> 
> The shorter commutes are a bit boring, nothing much going on, cycle in as fast as possible, cycle home as fast as possible, roads pretty clear and most people giving some room.
> 
> I miss the green rolling country roads, these big tarmaced roads might have less pot holes but they are very boring, only the headwind is keeping me entertained as I swear to myself about it


Could not imagine these days not cycling in the countryside
I noticed this morning the first 12km of my ride, out into the countryside, I climb 180 metres (to the place where I decide which one of four routes to take, very easy, easy, long cat 4(250 metres short of being a cat 3) or a short cat 4 then the long cat 4).


----------



## nilling (2 Jul 2013)

+1 squirrel - easily spooked and unpredictable. I've seen a picture of a dead one caught by a front wheel, so don't take any chances with 'em!


Had an issue with an overly polite driver this morning. She'd overtaken me and was about 10/15m ahead when indicated to turn left; no where near being a left-hook. She slowed, I slowed. She slowed again and eventually stopped at the junction. No way am I filtering past such a dithering driver so I just stop. When she finally goes I look at the van driver next to me who has been waving his arms around we both just smile and shake our heads


----------



## MickL (2 Jul 2013)

HLaB said:


> You were working from home yesterday too


lol with a route like this I must I must be doing something strange trying to get to pc in my living room..


----------



## donnydave (2 Jul 2013)

I was reminded how useless I am if I deviate from my normal routine. I took my laptop home to finish some work last night for a massive meeting today. Thought I would drive in because the laptop is very heavy on the bike. Got 2/3 to work (approx 10 miles) realised laptop is still on my dining table at home. About turn, late for work.


----------



## Leodis (2 Jul 2013)

Nice ride home and beat PB, beat the rain as well.


----------



## BSRU (2 Jul 2013)

God bless the cyclist who tried to engage with me in some SCR on the way home, I must have looked like a slow coach on the tourer with it's huge panniers but it can still shift if the engine is working correctly.

Some complete cockwomble trying to overtake me in the last 20 or 30 metres on the approach to a set of lights, they made a complete arse of it and made themselves look a right twat.


----------



## 3narf (2 Jul 2013)

I was overtaken with inches to spare by a woman in a Bentley.

They way she shrugged when I screamed at her says it all: What's it got to do with me? I'm only driving the car!

A good metaphor for the UK business owning/banking/management classes which she so obviously represents; shows why they are universally derided around the world. Whatever happens, they're not responsible.


----------



## MisterStan (2 Jul 2013)

3narf said:


> A good metaphor for the UK business owning/banking/management classes which she so obviously represents; shows why they are universally derided around the world. Whatever happens, they're not responsible.


This is so true.


----------



## BSRU (2 Jul 2013)

A little sad on a certain part due to lots of police around searching the bushes for a missing person.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jul 2013)

BSRU said:


> God bless the cyclist who tried to engage with me in some SCR on the way home, I must have looked like a slow coach on the tourer with it's huge panniers but it can still shift if the engine is working correctly.
> 
> Some complete cockwomble trying to overtake me in the last 20 or 30 metres on the approach to a set of lights, they made a complete arse of it and made themselves look a right twat.



you know what i'm going to say


----------



## BSRU (2 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> you know what i'm going to say


Maybe


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yk8ZQa2ka50


----------



## G3CWI (2 Jul 2013)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIEAqxaeGy4


----------



## hennbell (2 Jul 2013)

Proper hot summer is finally here 31C for the Lunch ride and commute home, yeh.


----------



## Kookas (2 Jul 2013)

Made myself look a right knob today trying to accelerate as I took a roundabout exit and clipping my pedals on the ground as I did so. Flew all over the place trying to stay on the bike, what a heart stopping moment that was.


----------



## G3CWI (2 Jul 2013)

hennbell said:


> Proper hot summer is finally here 31C for the Lunch ride and commute home, yeh.


 

Huh. 13C and raining for my commute home today. Not nice.


----------



## potsy (2 Jul 2013)

Wet, went with the full on waterproofs which in hindsight was probably a mistake, just as wet on the inside


----------



## Frood42 (2 Jul 2013)

Tried to rain here, but thankfully only a few spits and then it stayed away.
Uneventful ride.


----------



## Black Country Ste (3 Jul 2013)

[QUOTE 2530510, member: 1314"]150 miles yesterday for my commute - London to Brum, Today back to a normal 15 miler.[/quote]

I bet you wished to experience the delights of NCN5 in the city centre on a daily basis!


----------



## martint235 (3 Jul 2013)

Good commute in today. Made better by BBC London's lack of research. "Fuel spill between Catford Gyratory and the Yorkshire Grey" has 2 things wrong with it: first it's about 3 miles of road so something more specific would have been good; second there was no evidence of there ever having been a fuel spill. So sailed through and got a comfortable 16.6mph average for the 12 miles to work. Starting to think LEL won't be impossible after all.


----------



## BSRU (3 Jul 2013)

Lots of very hot cyclists around this morning, (I don't mean sexy hot either, apart from one).
So many people over dressed for +16 C, they must have been sweating buckets before they even got onto their bikes.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jul 2013)

BSRU said:


> Lots of very hot cyclists around this morning, (I don't mean sexy hot either, apart from one).
> So many people over dressed for +16 C, they must have been sweating buckets before they even got onto their bikes.


 


It is very strange. I see the same. Jacket and wet weather trousers. It must be so boil in the bag...


----------



## MisterStan (3 Jul 2013)

A damp and cool morning, was meant to be a nice pootle in, but @martinclive had set off a little early, so I had to play catch up for a few miles - reeled him in nicely!

Had a twunt give me a ridiculously close pass just after i'd set off, I may have given him the 'Mrs Palm and her five daughters wave', he stopped in the road to 'have a word' - I carried on past, he then shouted something about psychopaths - at least that's I think he said, wasn't very clear at 30 MPH....


----------



## GrasB (3 Jul 2013)

Kind of over-did it last night due to losing a water bottle with my energy drink in & finding out in the middle of no where shop wise. 

I didn't get wet due to sweating this morning though... proper rain!


----------



## MisterStan (3 Jul 2013)

GrasB said:


> ...





GrasB said:


> Kind of over-did it last night due to losing a water bottle with my energy drink in & finding out in the middle of no where shop wise.


----------



## HLaB (3 Jul 2013)

A short uneventful ride for me. Nicely when I got to a fairly large rbt when I normally have to give way for a few minutes, another cyclist for a change had to decided to take the rbt and was passing the major dual carriageway entrance making it easy for me to enter from the next more minor road


----------



## Beebo (3 Jul 2013)

A bit of a hairy moment this morning,

I came across a mini peleton of three slower cyclists, so I shoulder checked and pulled out to over take.
Suddenly the 3rd cyclist decided to overtake the 2nd, and the 2nd decided to overtake the 1st, both without shoulder checking!!

We were 4 abreast, with me stuck on the outside!!


----------



## GrasB (3 Jul 2013)

MisterStan said:


> GrasB said:
> 
> 
> > MisterStan said:
> ...


Hey, I didn't leave it at home/the office without out the bottle, it was on the bike when I started my ride ... 4 water bottles & the one that goes AWOL mid-ride is the one with the energy drink in it


----------



## Frood42 (3 Jul 2013)

Nice uneventful but short ride again.
Dropped a bloke on a road bike (not in lycra, don't see that very often) on a nice flat and fast section (depsite the headwind).

Had a nice car driver hold back and let me get through some traffic islands and past a junction where some motons had stuck their noses out into the road, forcing me to have to go to further out than primary.
Thankfully I could go there confidently and without worry thanks to the driver who had been hanging back and who seemed to be looking ahead (when so many seem to not look beyond their bonnets) and anticipating I would need to move out.


----------



## stephenb (3 Jul 2013)

Hit the deck hard this morning, taking a right hander and hit an oil patch. Trip to Guy's, wrist may or may not be broken, nasty road rash, soft tissue injury and worst of all some very expensive looking damage to the steed that I'd spent my year's cycling allowance upgrading a week ago.


----------



## MisterStan (3 Jul 2013)

stephenb said:


> Hit the deck hard this morning, taking a right hander and hit an oil patch. Trip to Guy's, wrist may or may not be broken, nasty road rash, soft tissue injury and worst of all some very expensive looking damage to the steed that I'd spent my year's cycling allowance upgrading a week ago.


Ouch! Sorry to hear that - I hope it's not broken (your wrist) and that the bike's not in too bad a state.


----------



## Christopher (3 Jul 2013)

bit late this morning - was going to take the best bike out but still wet so put it away again. I also was late getting up due to a disturbed night after watching the documentary on Don McCullin. It wasn't so much his photographs but news footage of almost unimaginable horror that was so bad. I had to give up watching it in the end.


----------



## BSRU (3 Jul 2013)

What a glorious display of selfish driving I witnessed at lunch time.
A three car crash had blocked one side of the road, a bus driver on the side that was clear had stopped to let another bus, coming the other way, pass the obstruction. The bus was followed by a row of cars driving within a few inches of each other making sure the bus on the clear side of the road had no choice but to wait .


----------



## MisterStan (3 Jul 2013)

BSRU said:


> What a glorious display of selfish driving I witnessed at lunch time.
> A three car crash had blocked one side of the road, a bus driver on the side that was clear had stopped to let another bus, coming the other way, pass the obstruction. The bus was followed by a row of cars driving within a few inches of each other making sure the bus on the clear side of the road had no choice but to wait .


 
Repeat after me; MGIF, MGIF, MGIF....


----------



## BSRU (3 Jul 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Repeat after me; MGIF, MGIF, MGIF....


Made worse by some of the drivers rubber necking trying to have a look at the crash scene.


----------



## MisterStan (3 Jul 2013)

BSRU said:


> Made worse by some of the drivers rubber necking trying to have a look at the crash scene.


 
Of course, I wouldn't expect any less....


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (3 Jul 2013)

stephenb said:


> Hit the deck hard this morning, taking a right hander and hit an oil patch. Trip to Guy's, wrist may or may not be broken, nasty road rash, soft tissue injury and worst of all some very expensive looking damage to the steed that I'd spent my year's cycling allowance upgrading a week ago.



Sorry to here about that, sods law you put something new on and you damage it. Bad luck my sympathies to you and the bike


----------



## Leodis (3 Jul 2013)

Not a bad commute, got caught up behind some bint with frizzy hair with squeaky breaks but past her then on another main road got caught behind some middle aged fella behind another fella on a BSO, by this time I was about to cry, do this people I am riding against the clock and not enjoyment??!""??


----------



## HLaB (3 Jul 2013)

I was in that half asleep mode again so I opted for my route thats over twice as long as my shortest as it involve no major rbts (only a double mini, where l take the first exits).


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (3 Jul 2013)

Just not enjoying the cycle to and from work at the moment, coming home its a bloody head wind again, I just think 'give me a break for once please'
Going by bus or car is a waste of time, but I am just not in the mood for it


----------



## Blurb (3 Jul 2013)

Couple of well telegraphed left hooks, so easily avoided, headwind, sore knee, what joy!

Oh, and saw FRA 1, the guy who called Droid a racist, same guy driving as in his vid.


----------



## Archeress (3 Jul 2013)

Got my best time yet on my way home this afternoon, I know it's paltry compared to the speeds some of you ride at, but I managed 3 miles in 13 minutes exactly. The last part is through some narrow shared paths with some right angled turns that slow you down some.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Spartak (3 Jul 2013)

http://app.strava.com/activities/64547702

Longer route today, riding into Bristol via the Railway path, passed plenty of Gromits before climbing up to the Clifton Suspension Bridge, which for midday in July was very overcast !







But at least the forecast looks good for the weekend & no work ........ double bonus 

Fast ride home this evening taking advantage of near deserted roads & bagging a 2nd place on a Strava segment.
Now sat watching the Tour highlights & drinking cold beer


----------



## Beebo (4 Jul 2013)

lovely ride this morning, not to hot, not too cold, no real wind, no bad drivers, just perfect.
I changed the chain in a bit of a rush on Tuesday night and now the front deraileur doesnt work properly, to save any bother I have just left it on the big ring, I only drop into the small ring a couple of times on my commute anyway, so I am just grinding up the hills now. It makes me think I could get away with a single speed one day, which may be a good idea.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jul 2013)

Started out cloudy, but the sun popped out for the last half. Caught up a lad in Cheadle. Crazy bermuda shorts, bushy blond hair under a helmet, and a hard case Ducati rucksack....

Riding..................... a Colnago cross bike WTF  . Had a brief chat, commented that it was a rather nice bike for commuting - and if he rode that every day - he did  Sounded like an Aussie which may explain the crazy shorts and hair !!

Put in some effort on the run into the office, realised I might have a pop at a Strava segment near work, so eased off for a couple of hundred yards, turned into the segment, powered up, back end spun on mud, but gripped, then hammered it. Teeth rattled to bits on the poor surface, got the KOM back ! May have to hit it harder tomorrow.


----------



## BSRU (4 Jul 2013)

Oh dear, no cadence or speed information from my GSC-10 this morning, over a year old so I assume it needs a new battery.
But no, some stupid idiot used the Garmin on a different bike yesterday and forgot to change it to the one he was using this morning
Luckily I rode the exact same route as I did a few weeks ago, so I was able to get the correct distance data, the GPS only distance was 700 metres shorter than the one recorded with the GSC-10.


----------



## Frood42 (4 Jul 2013)

Another uneventful ride back last night and in this morning.
My only complaint is the annoying headwind.

Dropped a guy on a brompton.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jul 2013)

Nearly got off'ed by a fox today.. a dead one. Cycling down hill at a very good crack, at the bottom of the hill was a dead fox lying right across the lane. A big blighter too. Coming the other way up the hill was a car. So either hit the fox at speed and probably come off or swerve to the right. Upcoming car must have thought I was some sort of maniac swerving towards him.

Stopped just after and went back to move the fox to the side of the road. Now I'm not usually screamish at blood and guts or road kill. But this poor fox got a direct hit on the head so all it's brain matter was coming out of it's mouth. It didn't look nice. 

Apart from that, a cracking ride in today. Nice and warm, very little wind, light traffic. Got some good speed up. Was overtaken by a couple of racing, leg shaved roadies. Once of them riding one of those vile pasty pale coloured Bianchi's. . Couldn't be arsed to catch them up


----------



## martinclive (4 Jul 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Just not enjoying the cycle to and from work at the moment, coming home its a bloody head wind again, I just think 'give me a break for once please'
> Going by bus or car is a waste of time, but I am just not in the mood for it


 
+1 to that Kev
Wind last night was just a pain again - just seems to sap your energy
Want to try and meet up with us some days? - at least we can all complain together!


----------



## MisterStan (4 Jul 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Just not enjoying the cycle to and from work at the moment, coming home its a bloody head wind again, I just think 'give me a break for once please'
> Going by bus or car is a waste of time, but I am just not in the mood for it


 


martinclive said:


> +1 to that Kev
> Wind last night was just a pain again - just seems to sap your energy
> Want to try and meet up with us some days? - at least we can all complain together!


 
You guys need to man up a bit......





(Martin, please don't mention our conversation about wind this morning)


----------



## martinclive (4 Jul 2013)

MisterStan said:


> You guys need to man up a bit......


 
Yeah - and get younger!!!


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jul 2013)

@Nocode
Hey mate.
Haven't seeing you posting in this thread for a while.
Still commuting? Things all ok?


----------



## Andrew_P (4 Jul 2013)

I have turned in to an angry cyclist, the last few days I have been getting home/work feeling quite stressed due to how I have felt I have been treated. So from now on I am going to try and consider any overtake that doesn't take me with it as a good one.


----------



## MickL (4 Jul 2013)

Took the subway to work today, legs still feel like lead climbing the hills. Still some how faster than normal so not to bad :-)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Nearly got off'ed by a fox today.. a dead one. Cycling down hill at a very good crack, at the bottom of the hill was a dead fox lying right across the lane. A big blighter too. Coming the other way up the hill was a car. So either hit the fox at speed and probably come off or swerve to the right. Upcoming car must have thought I was some sort of maniac swerving towards him.
> 
> Stopped just after and went back to move the fox to the side of the road. Now I'm not usually screamish at blood and guts or road kill. But this poor fox got a direct hit on the head so all it's brain matter was coming out of it's mouth. It didn't look nice.
> 
> Apart from that, a cracking ride in today. Nice and warm, very little wind, light traffic. Got some good speed up. Was overtaken by a couple of racing, leg shaved roadies. Once of them riding one of those vile pasty pale coloured Bianchi's. . Couldn't be arsed to catch them up


 
Similar things seem to happen to us two. I was nearly off'ed by a dead rabbit this morning. Two of them in the road, saw one, not the other, luckily road was clear and I just avoided it. Saw a lot of road kill this morning, as well as the rabbits saw two badgers, what looked like a crow that was in a few pieces, and a very squished hedgehog (that one thinking about it might have been yesterday)


----------



## fossyant (4 Jul 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> I have turned in to an angry cyclist, the last few days I have been getting home/work feeling quite stressed due to how I have felt I have been treated. So from now on I am going to try and consider any overtake that doesn't take me with it as a good one.


 
Chill, treat it as a race and the cars are only trying to draft you before the overtake.


----------



## Nocode (4 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> @Nocode
> Hey mate.
> Haven't seeing you posting in this thread for a while.
> Still commuting? Things all ok?


 
Hi mate, yeah sorry - for the last few months I had stepped-up my triathlon training for Windsor (my A race) last month and had stopped commuting to work as it was a bit tricky to fit the specifics of my training sessions around the commute.

I've started commuting again this week now that I've done Windsor as I need a break from a specific training programme - so will just pootle into work, do a bit of running and swimming where I can and then think about a challenge for next year.


----------



## Nocode (4 Jul 2013)

Nocode said:


> ... and then think about a challenge for next year.


 
I do however need to start thinking about increasing my mileage and getting my first 100k and 100 miler under my belt... Think next year I'm going to be looking at a 1/2 Ironman so will be looking for some longer rides/sportives.


----------



## MichaelO (4 Jul 2013)

Hoping to get back to commuting for the first time in a few weeks on Monday - bloomin' chest infection will not budge Hopefully this weather continues for a while so I can make the most of it!


----------



## LeeOsborne (4 Jul 2013)

Nice and warm this morning but a tad windy 
I watched another guy who seemed to be struggling with the head wind too. I was making good ground on him and getting ready for the big blast past only to see him turn off when I'd got within 10 yards 
The smile was quickly brought back to my face when I filtered past the 30 or so cars that had just overtaken me in the last couple of miles  This included one very considerate lorry driver who had waited patiently behind me for a while before overtaking, giving enough room for me + 20 bikes  I did give a wave of thanks. I wish they could all be like that


----------



## Glow worm (4 Jul 2013)

Lovely ride home just now. I don't normally bother going that quick but with a fair old tailwind I thought feck it and went for it for a change. Pretty much flew home - in 34 minutes (9.8 miles) which I reckon is 3 minutes quicker than my previous best. I normally do it in 42.

Not bad for an old bimbler, especially with 4, three inch thick files, a laptop, clothes, repair kit, 2 heavy locks, drinks, lunch and a slightly portly rider on board!


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jul 2013)

Nocode said:


> I do however need to start thinking about increasing my mileage and getting my first 100k and 100 miler under my belt... Think next year I'm going to be looking at a 1/2 Ironman so will be looking for some longer rides/sportives.


 


I'm doing a solo Surrey/Kent 110 miler on Sunday.
You are more then welcome to join me.


----------



## Nocode (4 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I'm doing a solo Surrey/Kent 110 miler on Sunday.
> You are more then welcome to join me.


 
Doh, I'm off down to Devon this weekend - but thank you for the offer. I'd certainly be interested in joining you on another one soon. Although 110 miles might be a bit long for me given that I haven't ever cycled more than 85km in one go. Thinking maybe 100km-ish and then build it up from there to a 100 miler.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jul 2013)

Nocode said:


> Doh, I'm off down to Devon this weekend - but thank you for the offer. I'd certainly be interested in joining you on another one soon. Although 110 miles might be a bit long for me given that I haven't ever cycled more than 85km in one go. Thinking maybe 100km-ish and then build it up from there to a 100 miler.


 


No probs.
Another time.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (4 Jul 2013)

MisterStan said:


> You guys need to man up a bit......
> 
> LOL!
> 
> ...


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (4 Jul 2013)

martinclive said:


> +1 to that Kev
> Wind last night was just a pain again - just seems to sap your energy
> Want to try and meet up with us some days? - at least we can all complain together!


 
Sure will do !

I will try and get to Swavesey at 7.20, but don't wait for me just in case !
Off next Mon and Tue but will try for tomorrow!!


----------



## G3CWI (4 Jul 2013)

Starting my ride home today I felt extraordinarily tired. The chain came off as I tried to ascend a 10% hill at Radnor Bank. I continued on but something was wrong I was definitely feeling far too tired. As I cycled along I thought back on what I've been doing the week before. I had done a lot of cycling I wasn't too sure how much. When I got home eventually I logged on and looked to see exactly how many miles I had done. Adding them up I was amazed to find that in the last seven days I had done 195 miles on the bike. No wonder I was tired. Two rest days called for.


----------



## videoman (4 Jul 2013)

Haven't been on my bike for around nine months with one thing or another but as we have recently moved 10 miles away from my industrial unit I thought it was about time I got the old Dawes Sardar out so yesterday I cycled to work.

The commute is a mixture of cycle paths, canal tow paths and a small amount of road work with two short but steep hills thrown in for good measure.

It took me around 1 hour 10 minutes in the morning as I was quite warm to say the least and I had forgot how thin the air is in the Midlands, well thats my excuse for gasping much of the way. Ride home took 1 hour 5 minutes which was an improvement and today my legs do not feel to stiff and aching, its just my seat contact area which has complained against riding the bike for the next day or two.

Hopefully next week I will do it all again!


----------



## Frood42 (4 Jul 2013)

Headwind, again, that is all


----------



## martint235 (5 Jul 2013)

Any day that I go past Selhurst station at upwards of 30mph is a good day! And it's Friday too!!!


----------



## GrasB (5 Jul 2013)

I hit the crest of a roller at the same time Mr. roadie... just I was doing 38mph instead of ~20mph... it's not big, it's not clever but it's very entertain, especially when you see their eyes almost pop out of their head followed by the mushroom cloud of their head exploding as they try to comprehend what just happened.

Recumbents don't come into their own on the flat... it's the rolling countryside when the physics gets real funky


----------



## DWiggy (5 Jul 2013)

....Glorious...just glorious!


----------



## LeeOsborne (5 Jul 2013)

Lovely ride in this morning. It seems that everyone was on their bikes too which was good to see. Great fun passing each and every one of them. I passed one guy huffing & puffing on a hill. I was going to slow down as I passed to offer a little help but decided to leave him to it. I went the longer way too, approx 20 miles in a little over 30 minutes. Oh, I forgot to mention, I decided to use the motorbike today 
I did feel a bit gutted though with seeing so many people out peddling, wish I'd have made the effort now


----------



## BSRU (5 Jul 2013)

Gloriously sunny end to the ride but the first 90 minutes was in fog, down to a couple of hundred metres in places.

Riding 1,100 miles in June seems to paying dividends as I seem to using bigger gears and still maintaining a good average cadence.
Especially pleasing on climbs that I can sit down all the way up then look down at my gears and realise how many lower ones I still have available.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Jul 2013)

Chilly start but hardly any wind. Pumping up of the tyres and the mickling of the chain last night help me do an extra mile than normal. Positively flew to work at 16mph.

Road kill watch: Another badger, now seen three on the same stretch of road this week.


----------



## Frood42 (5 Jul 2013)

LeeOsborne said:


> Lovely ride in this morning. It seems that everyone was on their bikes too which was good to see. Great fun passing each and every one of them. I passed one guy huffing & puffing on a hill. I was going to slow down as I passed to offer a little help but decided to leave him to it. I went the longer way too, approx 20 miles in a little over 30 minutes. Oh, I forgot to mention, I decided to use the motorbike today
> I did feel a bit gutted though with seeing so many people out peddling, wish I'd have made the effort now


----------



## Frood42 (5 Jul 2013)

The sun is out!   

The wind is still about... 

Lovely short ride anyway, really wanted to go out for a longer ride but maintained my discipline (I have decided to take a break on the distances on the commute this week after doing 870 miles last month) and I will go out for a long ride at the weekend.


----------



## Beebo (5 Jul 2013)

I am already looking froward to the ride home tonight, the weather is great.

Almost had a classic clipless moment.
Unclipped the left pedal but the bike started leaning right, I had that terrible sinking feeling but just managed to unclip the right pedal with mili-seconds to spare. I must have looked pretty silly, but I survived!!


----------



## Frood42 (5 Jul 2013)

Beebo said:


> I am already looking froward to the ride home tonight, the weather is great.
> 
> Almost had a classic clipless moment.
> Unclipped the left pedal but the bike started leaning right, I had that terrible sinking feeling but just managed to unclip the right pedal with mili-seconds to spare. I must have looked pretty silly, but I survived!!


 


That is one thing that has been putting me off about the clipless systems, I don't think I would have the co-oridnation to avoid the fall...


----------



## BSRU (5 Jul 2013)

Frood42 said:


> The sun is out!
> 
> The wind is still about...
> 
> Lovely short ride anyway, really wanted to go out for a longer ride but maintained my discipline (I have decided to take a break on the distances on the commute this week after doing 870 miles last month) and I will go out for a long ride at the weekend.


It is hard to ride less than normal. I decided to have a rest this week and set myself a target of 400km for this week, it is almost impossible with this weather. By Sunday I will probably only need to ride 15km to meet the target.


----------



## fossyant (5 Jul 2013)

Lovely out. Good run into Manchester to find my usual bike shelter out of order (bloody big hole in it) so decided now was the time to find the shiney new staff shelters at the back of the new Business School. Fortunately I'd obtained the code a few months earlier. Think I'll be parking there from now on, no bird poo in this one.


----------



## gaz (5 Jul 2013)

martint235 said:


> Any day that I go past Selhurst station at upwards of 30mph is a good day! And it's Friday too!!!


get away from there as quickly as possible.


----------



## MisterStan (5 Jul 2013)

Took a long route in this morning - 25 miles of glorious sunshine. 

You could tell the weather is good by looking at our bike sheds - my bike has been joined by another one. First time in months!


----------



## fossyant (5 Jul 2013)

Today's ride home will be short....

Got to  home fast,  fill up, drive to the coast, then sample some , some more  and the


----------



## GrasB (5 Jul 2013)

MisterStan said:


> You could tell the weather is good by looking at our bike sheds - my bike has been joined by another one. First time in months!


Sounds like heaven! Seriously, we've had people moving the builders fencing so they can lock their bikes up to the new bike racks that were installed 2 months ago because there's no space for bikes in the open shelters... round trees... railings... etc..


----------



## martint235 (5 Jul 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Took a long route in this morning - 25 miles of glorious sunshine.
> 
> You could tell the weather is good by looking at our bike sheds - my bike has been joined by another one. First time in months!


 Yep, ours looks like a showroom for the Cycle to Work scheme.


----------



## MisterStan (5 Jul 2013)

GrasB said:


> Sounds like heaven! Seriously, we've had people moving the builders fencing so they can lock their bikes up to the new bike racks that were installed 2 months ago because there's no space for bikes in the open shelters... round trees... railings... etc..


 
It's an old stable - brick built, covered with a pitched roof. The downside is that there are loads of wheel bender stands, but as no-one else uses it I lock the bike sideways on.


----------



## Archeress (5 Jul 2013)

Doesn't really belong in here but my little pootle into Bristol City Centre for pleasure felt a little like some of the commutes described so here it is. Rode a little under 17 miles from Bradley Stoke in a circular route going down Gloucester road and then coming back via Park Street, Clifton Down and Southmead. Saw a silly sod who undertook a bus and then rlj while I was chatting to someone on a very nice Scott.

Had some lunch in Cabot Circus while watching the tennis on a screen in there before popping over to Mud Dock cycle shop and their excellent cafe for more refreshments and sunning myself on their terrace. 

About a mile away from home a lorry driver drew level (I was in the right hand lane to go right at the roundabout) wound down his window and advised me that my exercise tights were see through. Ooops. Had at least been wearing some pretty and lacy blue no vpl panties...

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## fossyant (5 Jul 2013)

Nobbers out in the sun. Close pass by chav boy in golf. Then a cut up in a bus lane, driver heard my yelp of shoot through their passenger windows. Chav boy also cut down bus lane. I gave him the death stare followed by him honking his horn, followed by my victory sign as I filtered past another 30 cars. Then an attempted left hook. At least I have fresh air on the bike.


----------



## ComedyPilot (5 Jul 2013)

Been run off the road EVERY day this week.

Latest one this morning by a school bus driver. Luckily, another bus following witnessed it. Reported to the bus company.

Lovely incident free 19 mile ride home. Pity the 2.5 mile ride in has been such a pain.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Jul 2013)

20 miles home, shortest ride of the week, hit 283 miles for commuting this week, a personal record.

Saw two roadies with punctures on the great central way, neither required help. Can I claim them as scalps?


----------



## Beebo (5 Jul 2013)

Tonight I swallowed my first fly of the year. Eurghhhhh


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jul 2013)

Beebo said:


> Tonight I swallowed my first fly of the year. Eurghhhhh


 


First? Blimey.
I must learn to keep my gob shut on rides....


----------



## GrasB (6 Jul 2013)

MisterStan said:


> It's an old stable - brick built, covered with a pitched roof. The downside is that there are loads of wheel bender stands, but as no-one else uses it I lock the bike sideways on.


Sounds more & more like heaven... enough space to chose where you put your bike & a roof!


----------



## ClaireSaud (6 Jul 2013)

[QUOTE 2535506, member: 1314"]Can you not challenge his behaviour on the road with your company/line management?[/quote]
I would love to but he is part of "the little boys club" and would probably cause me more grief. I'm relying on karma to sort him out - wimpish I know. Thanks for your concern


----------



## Spartak (8 Jul 2013)

Temp. was 16 degrees at 4:20 this morning so only wore a short sleeve jersey !
Lovely ride across the deserted streets of Bristol.


----------



## Archeress (8 Jul 2013)

It's gonna be a hot one today... the cycle computer read 22ºC on my commute in. Strangely quiet too. Little traffic either motor or cycle. At least I work in the fridges in the shop... gonna find some empty racking and get a nap in the cool.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## BSRU (8 Jul 2013)

Set off a earlier today to ride most of my kilometres as early as possible to avoid the blistering Sun later in the day.


----------



## MickL (8 Jul 2013)

lovely 10.5 miles and approx 9 miles of traffic free canal towpath just lovely even with the pollen count being up still couldn't damping today's ride in !!


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jul 2013)

So the very warm weather has bought a lot of cyclists out.

One was a bastard love child of TrafficDriod and MatthewT. He had so much crap on his bike it was a wonder he could keep it upright. Including big fat indicators front and rear, More lights then you can shake a stick at. And was wearing a Nightvision evo jacket.. in this weather...wtf?

You can tell who the sunday cyclists are. They are the ones that have nice bikes and all the gear, they try to keep in front of you but have no idea as how to deal with rush hour traffic so take silly risks. Still couldn't beat me on the A21 run.bit of advice, hang back a little at junctions, gear down and you get a nice quick run. That way you won't be so surprised at other cyclists overtaking you all the time as you struggle to clip in and get going.


----------



## fossyant (8 Jul 2013)

That was .

The office is 

Time for a cuppa !


----------



## apb (8 Jul 2013)

First day back after a week off. Lots of cake, chocolate, booze and generally unhealthy stuff sweated out this morning.


----------



## Frood42 (8 Jul 2013)

Sun  - check 
Beautiful blue skys - check 
Lovely country roads - check 
Dropped a bloke on a road bike - check 
Annoying headwind - check 

Wow, what a lovely commute in!
To top it off, best ride of the year so far by the looks of it.
According to my GPS, I did 22.4mi in 1hr 23mins at an avg speed of 16.2 

Woman on a Cannondale annoyed me slightly, went past me on a slight uphill, fair enough, but then didn't keep the pace up after she overtook  . If you are going to overtake someone at least keep you're pace up...
We weren't too far from a roundabout and I suppose she did act as a wind blocker, and the view was quite nice  , so I stayed where I was and enjoyed the slight break from the wind and the view 


I also had to laugh at the silly, silly woman in her Chrysler people carrier (who must have took one look at the fat bloke on a bike and thought I was going to be slow  ).

I was at some lights in primary just before a roundabout (http://goo.gl/maps/ISRr1), she had come behind me, and had stopped her car across both lanes, blocking the right hand lane (I was in the left hand lane and she also wanted to be there, but there is a bus lane there, and I was stopped just after the bus lane in primary, as there is the roundabout coming up).

As the traffic gets moving she decides she doesn't want to wait for me (even though I am keeping up with the car ahead) and goes up the right hand lane to try and get ahead, and she continues to try to do this on the roundabout (http://goo.gl/maps/Nv355) even though I am still keeping up with the car ahead... I am keeping an eye on her (in primary as I always do on roundabouts) and can see she wants to turn off the same exit as me (http://goo.gl/maps/9wfDS), I give her front number plate a good look and stare, and she gets the hint and backs off...

It did make me laugh, I don't think she was expecting me to be able to keep up with car ahead  and I think she thought I was going to ride in the gutter over the drain covers, uhh, no, I won't be, I will be in primary (I know the road, the roundabout and the road you exit onto, you want to be in primary all the way around if you can keep up with the traffic, which I can, you have bus stops http://goo.gl/maps/gAJVA and schools http://goo.gl/maps/YwUKc , with children randomly walking all over the place and cars randomly pulling in and out at the school).


----------



## Tommy2 (8 Jul 2013)

First time with rack and panniers, bloody heavy, should make my weekend rides faster though (hopefully).


----------



## martinclive (8 Jul 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Sure will do !
> 
> I will try and get to Swavesey at 7.20, but don't wait for me just in case !
> Off next Mon and Tue but will try for tomorrow!!


 
Sorry - we came down the road way Friday (only just caught up with messages on here.................)
Maybe try to catch you later this week - enjoy the weather


----------



## MickL (8 Jul 2013)

Tommy2 said:


> First time with rack and panniers, bloody heavy, should make my weekend rides faster though (hopefully).


 
I remember when I started using rack and panniers last year, I thought the same back end was heavy etc but now I cycle with out given it a second though.


----------



## HLaB (8 Jul 2013)

Felt a bit braindead after the weeken but physically fit so I decided to go a longer route which involves little conflict with traffic/ rbts. I was going to follow a shared use route in town but it was full of potential conflicts and I'd woken up by then so I opted for the rbt route in town.


----------



## kipster (8 Jul 2013)

Great ride it, only a few cars overtook, one that just had to get in front and immediately hit the brakes to avoid the car in front. Plenty of room to go passed and chuckle. Quickest ride in although it didn't feel fast, just a pleasant rhythm. No other cyclists to be seen this morning.


----------



## veloevol (8 Jul 2013)

Tried to stop a numpty filtering up the inside of a HGV this morning. " but I do it all the time "

One time it will be his last.


----------



## MisterStan (8 Jul 2013)

veloevol said:


> Tried to stop a numpty filtering up the inside of a HGV this morning. " but I do it all the time "
> 
> One time it will be his last.


 
You can't fix stupid.


----------



## DWiggy (8 Jul 2013)

Damn just checked the weather for,my ride home, 24ºC (nice) but a 15mph head wind! (Booo)


----------



## MisterStan (8 Jul 2013)

Another beautiful morning ride in, really looking forward to the return journey.

Maybe you could all join me in congratulating @martinclive for commuting on his bike 5 days last week for the first time! Well done mate.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (8 Jul 2013)

I have a bruised calf and skinned ankle after getting out of the way of a stupid bint reversing at me while I was stopped behind her.

A narrow backstreet in Shawlands where a bin lorry was blocking the road and she decides to reverse rather than wait. She didn't look behind while doing so and I tried steering right while at the same time giving three rapid slaps to her rear window, which shows just how close she came to squashing me. I just got out from behind her in time then my rear wheel spun out and I got a right sore pedal slap on the back of my left leg and I hit the deck.

No apology for not looking where she was going although she did ask if I was ok. I was too annoyed to suggest she checks behind before reversing in future.

GC


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (8 Jul 2013)

On the weekend bike today so using rucksack, rucksack and seriously sun burnt chest = ouch!


----------



## Kookas (8 Jul 2013)

I remembered my big ring today - I used to only use it for significant downhills, but today realised that if I'm doing 25 in 8/2, switching up to the big ring and spinning just a little bit faster can bring that to 30. Will use it more frequently now, I think. 

I was always paranoid that I'd shift up and lose all the momentum in my legs by having to drop my cadence to 30rpm.

Plenty of other cyclists, too, it felt like London... in winter. Some other roadie came up behind me and challenged me to a race, I tore off at about 30mph ;o left him for dead. A decent tailwind helped a bit!


----------



## paul04 (8 Jul 2013)

Well woke up this morning, and after having 8 days off I did not want to go back in to work.
So I thought for a change I would take the road bike (instead of the mtb), so much faster, just took my time going over the tram track (23mm road tyres)
only 4.2 miles into work, I went the long way round and did 9 miles 

And so much better cycling in the sunshine


----------



## Spartak (8 Jul 2013)

Frood42 said:


> Sun  - check
> Beautiful blue skys - check
> Lovely country roads - check
> Dropped a bloke on a road bike - check
> Annoying headwind - check


 
If you were near N.Bristol this afternoon, it could have been me you dropped !
Think the heat sapped all my energy & I was dropped by a MTB'er


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jul 2013)

OK I can put up with this blistering heat. I can put of with the extra nodder cyclists on the road, I can put up with traffic jams. But who the hell turned the bloody headwind on? Huh? Own up!


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (8 Jul 2013)

Traffic jam down into Chideock and through it as well due to a broken down lorry at the bottom of the hill the other end of Chideock. I did have a certain feeling of smug satisfaction as I filtered past all the vehicles stuck in the jam  All in all a nice hot stress free journey home.


----------



## BSRU (8 Jul 2013)

Had a quick chat at some lights with a biker with a gopro attached to his helmet, avowuntohisown. couldn't keep up with his 1200cc engine


----------



## bicyclos (8 Jul 2013)

This is the heat I like when commuting and I found it hard heading to work and wanted to go in the opposite direction and go for a long ride. So I booked 2 days holiday when I got into work ( tues - wed ) for two long days in the saddle. I will be commuting for pleasure in the next few days!


----------



## Archeress (8 Jul 2013)

Spartak said:


> If you were near N.Bristol this afternoon, it could have been me you dropped !
> Think the heat sapped all my energy & I was dropped by a MTB'er


 
Anywhere near the mall perchance?

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Hacienda71 (8 Jul 2013)

Was looking forward to a nice commute home in the sun this afternoon , running down a hill at 30mph on the drops coming out of Prestbury. BANG pssssst, brown trouser moment. Bloomin snake bite instant deflation. Could have been worse it could have been raining.


----------



## martinclive (8 Jul 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Another beautiful morning ride in, really looking forward to the return journey.
> 
> Maybe you could all join me in congratulating @martinclive for commuting on his bike 5 days last week for the first time! Well done mate.


Thanks mate - And thanks for the motivation!


----------



## Frood42 (8 Jul 2013)

Spartak said:


> If you were near N.Bristol this afternoon, it could have been me you dropped !
> Think the heat sapped all my energy & I was dropped by a MTB'er


 
nah, im in london, woodford - epping - ilford
i have a "hybrid" with road tyres, marathon plus, heavy but very puncture resistant

i was dropped like a stone on my ride this afternoon by one chap, no way he was a fair weather cyclist, he was just gone, very humbling and showed me how it is done..!

another roadie went past me later, time to get a little pride back 
let him lead for a min as there was a headwind, nice draft, great wind block, but another not keeping the pace after going past me, so i overtook, changed to the big cog and sprinted off, he was a fair weather cyclist i am sure, he got dropped hard and never caught up to take a turn at the front again  (done by a fat bloke on a hybrid  )

if you are going to pass someone, keep your pace going!


----------



## Spartak (9 Jul 2013)

Archeress said:


> Anywhere near the mall perchance?



No, Frenchay Hospital 
I try to avoid cycling to near to The Mall, too many cars being driven by people more interested in shopping or eating !!!


----------



## Archeress (9 Jul 2013)

Spartak said:


> No, Frenchay Hospital
> I try to avoid cycling to near to The Mall, too many cars being driven by people more interested in shopping or eating !!!



There is Highwood lane which is now closed and is a bus lane. Usually I'm the only one on it.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## BSRU (9 Jul 2013)

Saw I local buzzard this morning, which was nice
Then I gave another cyclist a fright as I emerged from the bushes carrying my bike after answering a call of nature


----------



## MickL (9 Jul 2013)

Took the roadie again today, really starting to love the hills (honest) now I'm fitter and little lighter, even adding a little extra climb on my route, its one I avoided because it used to sap me but now just nice steady climb


----------



## MichaelO (9 Jul 2013)

MichaelO said:


> Hoping to get back to commuting for the first time in a few weeks on Monday - bloomin' chest infection will not budge Hopefully this weather continues for a while so I can make the most of it!


Actually left it until today - MY WORD - 3 weeks off the bike and the remnants of a chest infection have reduced me back to almost zero fitness!!!


----------



## HLaB (9 Jul 2013)

Decided to do almost an identical AM commute to yesterday; its longer than my shortest route but it minimises potential conflict which suited my slow lumbering state. Traffic was heavy again on the Rivergate Gyratory so I skipped that to given my frame of mind and took the marginally longer off road route there too.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jul 2013)

Yegods there was a RLJ cretin today. And someone who should have known better. He was wearing a charity cycling shirt. Another cyclist said to me "He's a bit rubbish"... how could I not agree. We kept on overtaking him of course, but at one set of lights he got too far to overtake again and disappeared.

So grey shorts guy wearing a charity cycling shirt on a flatbar hybrid. Northbound on the A21. You are indeed rubbish and a cretin to boot. One day you are going to become a cropper riding like that.

Apart from that, was a great commute in today. Some great SCR with another (non rlj'ng) roadie...


----------



## Frood42 (9 Jul 2013)

Wind again, the weather kind... When, oh when will I get a nice tailwind rather than this headwind...

Although the sun was out the wind made it a cold start and I never really got properly warmed up, so ended up tootling in (avg 14mph).

No other cyclists going my way today  , but still a few going into London.


----------



## fossyant (9 Jul 2013)

Great morning. Doubled the commute distance into a site office. Still arrived an hour early for the meeting. Bonus is the coffee has turned up early.


----------



## theMec (9 Jul 2013)

Glorious ride in this morning after my two punctures last week. Beat a personal best after 13miles which was surprising as i thought i had taken it easy. Only a few close shaves and no verbal abuse. Result!


----------



## Leodis (9 Jul 2013)

Had a SMIDSY just outside the Adelphi today, so near to been wiped out. Apart from that a nice relaxing ride in.


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 Jul 2013)

BANG hisssssss . Bollocks last nights snake bite has split the tyre and dented the rim, resulting in a second blow out this morning, should have checked more carefully yesterday when I got in, hope the rim is salvagble. Off to the bike shop to aquire a new tyre at lunch.


----------



## gaz (9 Jul 2013)

Legs felt dead today after 10 days of no rest days. but still rolled in pretty quickly.
1 rljer must have gone through 14 lights and everytime I caught him up, now what was strange is that this guy was reasonably fast, so it was hard work to re-pass him before the next red light.


----------



## GrasB (9 Jul 2013)

Okay who let the idiots out of the asylum?..
Person 1. Straight across to the wrong side of the road without looking over their shoulder & then cycling along the kerb on the wrong side causing a car to swerve out.
Person 2. A car pulls up on my right a little ahead of me. Then turns left almost taking my front wheel out & gets knocked by the cyclist besides me.
Person 3. Walking across the road behind a bus with its reversing lights & reversing beeper on & starts shouting when the bus starts to reverse!
Person 4. Turning round between two lorries just pokes their bonnet straight across the nearside carriageway without any visibility.
Person 5. Riding with no hands fail... up hill about 8m in front of a car. Good job the driver was aware & was doing about 5mph!

Total riding distance 6km... 3 of that was in open 25-30mph traffic...


----------



## kipster (9 Jul 2013)

I've scalped the odd cyclist before but none have fought back, so today had my first bit of SCR. Bloke on a MTB, me on the cross (with packed panniers). He speeds up when he clocks me waiting to turn right onto the road he is on. I get held up by cars and pull out when he is a couple of hundred meters up the road. Steadily close him down and catch him at traffic lights. He sprints from the lights and I stay with him, I'm lycra clad and clipped in, he's in hi-viz and hob nailed boots so I fancy my chances  We're doing 20mph and I wait until the pinch point is clear and gun it, happy in the knowledge that I have to keep it going or I will look a bit foolish. Happy to say that I nailed it, and got to work in record time.

It's odd for me to meet another cyclist going the same way as me, yet alone one that want's to have a bit of a race.


----------



## 3narf (9 Jul 2013)

I was riding through waves and waves of insects this morning at 4am, it was horrible, like organic rain.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jul 2013)

It's going to be a very warm commute home tonight. Less cloud and less wind. Will get home a right ol' sweaty bugger.


----------



## MickL (9 Jul 2013)

A very warm commute home tonight decided to take the hilly route home, had to stop once on the last final biggish climb but other than a great ride even with the heat of the road and my fitness is coming a long nicely


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Jul 2013)

Was stupidly warm tonight. Had a young lad step out in front of me near the end of the ride, luckily a quick shout out to him and he jumped back.

To the bloke on the recumbent, definitely the right bike for you. He was that laid back in attitude if he had been on a normal bike he would have fallen off.


----------



## watchiekong (9 Jul 2013)

Oh dear.
This morning, heading into London and joining the start of the CS7 at Colliers Wood tube and saw two cyclist getting a lecture from community police officers for riding the pavement trying to beat the traffic at that stretch. I admit it's a tight two lane squeeze at those lights when there's traffic just as ths CS7 starts and its tempting to ride the pavement, but no sympathy for them.


----------



## Sandeep2504 (9 Jul 2013)

strange one today...on the way home, on CS7, overtook a man "walking" his dog while cycling on the road.

the dog was on the pavement and he was on the road between clapham north and common.

poor dog was struggling a bit and it was hard to tell whether the leash was attached to the handlebar or whether he was holding it.

got it on video too.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (9 Jul 2013)

Nice to be back on the bike after having 6 days away, too warm for my liking though. Nothing out of the ordinary happened, although from the mess on some of the roads it was clear a lot of horses had used part of my route !


----------



## kipster (10 Jul 2013)

Nearly hit by a runaway pick-up truck this morning, it was parked up on the opposite side of the road pointing my way when it started coming directly towards me. I slowed and waved and shouted, but all in vain as it was driverless. I avoided it and it carried on by me, the Mini behind had to reverse to avoid being hit. Found the owner who said 'not again'. It was a Nissan Navarra.


----------



## MisterStan (10 Jul 2013)

kipster said:


> Nearly hit by a runaway pick-up truck this morning, it was parked up on the opposite side of the road pointing my way when it started coming directly towards me. I slowed and waved and shouted, but all in vain as it was driverless. I avoided it and it carried on by me, the Mini behind had to reverse to avoid being hit. Found the owner who said *'not again'*. It was a Nissan Navarra.


 
That's worrying!


----------



## MisterStan (10 Jul 2013)

Another cracking morning ride, ticked over 4000 miles year to date which is nice. 
Had a strange MGIF whereby WVM overtook us going up a hill, wrong side of the road on a blind bend, then sweeps across us left hook stylee to dive into a parking space, we saw it coming so avoided any problems, but it does beg the question; why?
Two very attractive ladies sat behind us for a while - patient overtakes (or staring at my bum?!)


----------



## BSRU (10 Jul 2013)

Giving my legs a rest today so just a pootling 33km ride in this morning, also meant an extra hour in bed .
A MGIF driver was so desperate to join the back of a queue of traffic they almost drove into the back of the last car, the tyre screeching under heavy braking being the giveaway


----------



## martinclive (10 Jul 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Another cracking morning ride, ticked over 4000 miles year to date


Congrats - excellent stuff



MisterStan said:


> Two very attractive ladies sat behind us for a while - patient overtakes (or staring at my bum?!)


 
I thought they were being patient for the first mile or so - but after 5 miles I did start to wonder.......


----------



## Andrew_P (10 Jul 2013)

Posting here as they are mainly Commuting miles..

Bought My Specialized Roubaix as a £1500 Christmas pressie to myself November 2010 having ridden 2000 odd miles in 18 months fair weather cycling and commuting one way on my Hybrid. Rode The Roubaix 6 times Between November 2010 and April 2011.  April started in earnest commuting one way 14.8 miles 5 days a week at 46 and 17 stone.

May 2011 decided I had to try to do it both ways everyday possible, it almost killed me, the memory of that pain on some of the rides is still pretty fresh and is one of the driving factors in keeping up the commute through all weathers, plus I bloody love commuting now, for all my moaning about the other road users.

This morning I have ridden my Roubaix 1001 times, and weighed in at 11st 10lbs. There are many, many other milestones on the journey but won't bore you with those as well  

I reckon it was £1500 well spent. (even with all the other bike related purchases which thankfully I never tracked)


----------



## martinclive (10 Jul 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> . (even with all the other bike related purchases which thankfully I never tracked


Love it!
I have saved £2k since I started cycle commuting - I have ignored the purchase of 2 bikes, clothing, lights etc etc and so still firmly believe that I have saved £2k


----------



## MisterStan (10 Jul 2013)

T


martinclive said:


> Love it!
> I have saved £2k since I started cycle commuting - I have ignored the purchase of 2 bikes, clothing, lights etc etc and so still firmly believe that I have saved £2k


Technically as you sold one of your bikes, you have made money....


----------



## martinclive (10 Jul 2013)

MisterStan said:


> T
> Technically as you sold one of your bikes, you have made money....


 
Yeah - that works for me! (but then I do have to admit that I bought 3 bikes!!!!!!)


----------



## Frood42 (10 Jul 2013)

Nice weather and a nice commute as well.
Had some drivers pull over to the left that were sat in a traffic queue so that I could filter down the right easier and safer, which was nice.

Still getting a headwind, which is irritating, but I just have to remember that if I can commute in the snow then a little bit of a headwind is nothing.

Forecasted 28 degrees C this Saturday, may have to go the short route on Friday and then go for a long ride on Saturday instead.

With this weather I am so glad I fitted that extra water bottle cage.


----------



## HLaB (10 Jul 2013)

Got out to a exploded rear tyre last night and after one corner I decided to walk home instead and fix it later which i did much later I got carried away with a p'ture repair session after the club training session and in the early hours I finally went to bed. I've one of those clever mobiles which knows when I'll be knackered and decides to switch itself off  so it was just a short 1.8miles to work.


----------



## 3narf (10 Jul 2013)

Windy today and it seemed like hard work til I loosened up a bit.

Predictably, virtually nowhere to put the bike when I got to work, due to all the 'seasonal' commuters.

 I admit it, I'm a snob.


----------



## bicyclos (10 Jul 2013)

Not a commute to work today as I booked today and yesterday off as holiday from work. Went for a commute ride over to Hollingworth lake (Rochdale) and then back via the canal at Sowerby Bridge then back on the road into Halifax and back home past Shelf. Had a headwind coming home climbing the A58 which I had to grit my teeth abit. In a way I am glad it was cloudy today and not full sun as I was sweating like a p - i - g on a treadmill on the hills. Aah well, back to work tomorrow............


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jul 2013)

Went a bit mad on the commuting front today. 40 miles to work, 25 miles home and a 10 miler at dinner time. I don't think I will be repeating it tomorrow.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Went a bit mad on the commuting front today. 40 miles to work, 25 miles home and a 10 miler at dinner time. I don't think I will be repeating it tomorrow.


 


Lol, good going... you looney


----------



## BSRU (10 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Went a bit mad on the commuting front today. 40 miles to work, 25 miles home and a 10 miler at dinner time. I don't think I will be repeating it tomorrow.


You have to take advantage of this good weather while it lasts


----------



## Andrew_P (10 Jul 2013)

In 3 odd years I have eaten a few flies, yet in the last two days I have had those little feckers jammed in my eye WTF all those rides without ever having it. The first was the worse arrived 10 minutes in and it hurt me most of the ride home. It was stuck in the corner by the time I got home all dead and moist and still took a bit of effort to get it out, the second one I kept on blinking (must have looked a right loon) and it dislodged.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2013)

Cracking ride in this morning. Got a good chat with a guy on a Canyon CF in bright green. seen him many times but I've not been on the same route. Cracking bike, limited edition colour, but the paint had cracked at the BB, like is common on some CF frames. Not structural, and I could not see it, but he was obviously a bike nut like me.

We rode in to the city together, then I had to turn off for the site visit.

Well, got changed a bit quick, then could feel the heat going up inside, so sat down to cool off (in shirt etc). Cooled off, then wandered off to the meeting. Well got into meeting room, and it was a bit warm. Argh.. Body still on ride mode, dashed for water sweating, ergh, folded up A4 saved me just.. Phew..

Not good. Allow more time. Not had weather like this for a couple of years. Yippee


----------



## Leodis (11 Jul 2013)

Pleasant ride in this morning, I saw two cyclists this morning, one on a BSO and the other head to toe in Sky kit.

quick question, you know when you get to a point in life were wearing a football shirt looks daft, why do Mamils think it is acceptable to wear team kit? I have not problem with lycra but team kit who are you kidding.


----------



## BSRU (11 Jul 2013)

Felt a little chilly this morning, so easy to get used to +17 at 6am in the morning


----------



## MisterStan (11 Jul 2013)

Leodis said:


> Pleasant ride in this morning, I saw two cyclists this morning, one on a BSO and the other head to toe in Sky kit.
> 
> quick question, you know when you get to a point in life were wearing a football shirt looks daft, why do Mamils think it is *acceptable to wear team kit*? I have not problem with lycra but team kit *who are you kidding*.


Who are you to question people's choice of clothing? Gok Wan?


----------



## BSRU (11 Jul 2013)

Leodis said:


> quick question, you know when you get to a point in life were wearing a football shirt looks daft, why do Mamils think it is acceptable to wear team kit? I have not problem with lycra but team kit who are you kidding.


 
Why do people where Ferrari clothing when they will never be able to afford a Ferrari?

Seen quite a few team kit riders recently and it's their money
Although wearing KOM jersey and not being able to manage a minor drag without looking like you are going to die of a heart attack doesn't seem right .


----------



## Leodis (11 Jul 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Who are you to question people's choice of clothing? Gok Wan?


 
You are right, live and let live and all that, I am glad I trust my wife to tell me when I look a tit though.


----------



## MisterStan (11 Jul 2013)

Leodis said:


> You are right, live and let live and all that, I am glad I trust my wife to tell me when I look a tit though.


 
Wow, you changed that post quickly! Some people don't actually mind what they look like - if they are happy wearing something then good for them. All this carp about self image is one of the reasons young kids are so self conscious.


----------



## Leodis (11 Jul 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Wow, you changed that post quickly! Some people don't actually mind what they look like - if they are happy wearing something then good for them. All this carp about self image is one of the reasons young kids are so self conscious.


 

Fair play with that one, you never know I might give team kit a go in the future. Each to their own.


----------



## MisterStan (11 Jul 2013)

Leodis said:


> Fair play with that one, you never know I might give team kit a go in the future. Each to their own.


 
As long as you avoid the Polish National kit - and no we don't need _*THAT*_ photo again....


----------



## fossyant (11 Jul 2013)

That cold snap on Wednesday didn't appear. Another toasty day today.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (11 Jul 2013)

I find it quite amusing when I pass people in full sky team kit, as they watch me disappear into the distance in my Aldi top  lol


----------



## Frood42 (11 Jul 2013)

Got up this morning at 6am, only to find out the sun had gone and it was 12 degrees C outside 

Almost went back to bed for another 1hr 30mins, but couldn't sleep, so decided to MTFU and go out anyway.

Glad I did, because despite the overcast sky and the chilly wind it was quite a nice ride in, 22miles at an avg speed of 15mph on the hybrid, not bad for me, and shows I am improving.

Weather has improved a little since I have gotten to the office.

Also saw a chap on a road bike, team kit for a local bike club round here, kept up with me easily but hanging a bit too close on the left side of my rear wheel for my comfort. When I got past the cars (I always check when moving from primary back to secondary) he did make me wonder whether he was going to undertake, I think I was just put off a little by how close he was, thankfully he overtook after I had moved back to secondary (but I did have to look twice before moving there).

I got a good look at his bike, it was a very nice looking Pinarello in black, white and red, so he was somewhat forgiven.


----------



## martinclive (11 Jul 2013)

Leodis said:


> Fair play with that one, you never know I might give team kit a go in the future. Each to their own.


 
Cycling kit can be a bit like football strips - go for last year's (or year before's) model and an unfashionable team and only pay little more than dhb standard lycra if you can find bin end in the right size 
I picked up last year's full bib leggings and matching long sleeve jersey for Accent.jobs in Belgium for 30Euros!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Lol, good going... you looney


 
Paying for it today, legs feel like lead. Still managed 35 miles this morning. Getting used to the Sirrus now, I've had it coming up to 4 weeks now and have done 930 miles on it.


----------



## donnydave (11 Jul 2013)

Got squeezed to the kerb today, I'm annoyed as I could have prevented it with better planning. I was riding with the wife on defence duty directly behind me.

We approached stationary cars at a red light and just I thought to myself "I should move to primary to stop someone trying to overtake us without enough distance to get back in before the queue" Threw a glance over my shoulder and Mrs is grinding her pedal along the kerb with a moron in a green clio matching her speed (nice tailwind so we were doing 20 but slowing as we approached the queue) and just sat along side, (cars coming the other way) squeezing her off the road. He then increased speed slightly during a brief break in the oncoming traffic to do the same to me just as we came to a stop. Tried to make eye contact with the driver but he was doing the old "stare straight ahead and the problem will go away" routine. The traffic speeds up after these particular lights so we didn't see him again. Numpty.

Only one other thing of minor note on the way in, later on the guided busway two chaps were fixing a puncture. I didnt want to insult their manliness by asking if they needed help so diplomatically went for "Do you have everything you need?" Thankfully they were well prepared but appeared grateful for my inquiry


----------



## HLaB (11 Jul 2013)

Met a friend last night for a ride so I went my second shortest route back to the flat and decided I wanted a lie in this morning and went the shortest 

Edit: the commutes were incident free except for the headwinds


----------



## BSRU (11 Jul 2013)

Had a small right hook incident at lunch time with a learner.
I see a side road coming up on my left, see a learner driver approaching and indicating to turn into the side road, across my path.
Spider sense tingles, cover the brakes, stop pedalling then the learner turns right, no chance of clearing the part of the road I am about to occupy, instructor stamps on the brakes gives the learner a stare. Hopefully later the instructor explains to the learner why they would fail their test if they did the same with an examiner in the car.


----------



## EthelF (11 Jul 2013)

Kicking myself today because I witnessed a shocking piece of driving by a skip lorry this morning and tried to memorise the number plate rather than stop and write it down. By the time I got to work it was gone. I know the time, and that it was a Veolia Environment truck, but that's not enough to report it, is it?
Riding the horror show that is the Vauxhall gyratory northbound there was a lady riding at around 12mph in the centre of lane 4 (of 5). At this point lanes 1&2 are for left turning traffic, lane 3 is straight ahead, 4 is ahead and right turning, and 5 is right turning. A skip lorry came thundering up lane 4, hit the brakes hard and late, just behind the cyclist, tailgated her for about 50 metres, then accelerated sharply into a gap in the traffic in lane 5, almost clipping the lady in the process. For what? A traffic jam right ahead. I honestly thought on two occasions that there would be a collision.
I would not attempt to ride that stretch of road at her speed, but I can't fault her road positioning, far too often I see riders hug the lane lines there, and far too often do I then see poor and dangerous passes by drivers not bothering to pull out to pass.
Apart from that, and thumping a Merc which sideswiped me in a cycle lane, and the white van belching out black smoke while using the bus lane to jump a long traffic queue, everything was hunky dory this morning.


----------



## glenn forger (11 Jul 2013)

Saw a white hatchback rear-end a TVR at a zebra, the hatchback driver had a large white dog in the back, lucky it wasn't any faster or he'd have had 150 pounds of dog slamming the back of his head. The TVR driver got out and started taking photos so I guessed I wasn't needed as a witness.


----------



## BSRU (11 Jul 2013)

Almost some SCR on the way home, but not in the best place and it turned out we were going different ways.
I think my overtake woke them up from their commuter cruising .


----------



## donnydave (11 Jul 2013)

Four things of note on my way home.

1) people wearing coats (!?)
2) advert for new gym "Fat and ugly? Just be ugly!"
3) Heading north(ish) in Willingham I always get into mega-primary here: http://goo.gl/maps/YvOa2 as there are almost always cars parked on both sides of the road and there is a blind bend with a junction immediately after it. Cars are coming the other way, a car behind me is holding back from passing but seems pretty keen by their road position. Shoulder check, signal and I move to primary. Car behind beeps at me almost straight away. I look round but don't change my position because I know its for their own good. Sure enough just before we get to the bend someone comes round the corner the other way. Disaster avoided. Well done everyone.

But then.. car behind starts to pass before we have finished the corner. I put my right hand outstretched and flat, firmly, as if to say "no". Sure enough as I could have easily predicted because it happens all the time, someone turns out of the junction immediately after the blind bend, heading towards us. Car behind me swings back in and drops back, way way way back. About a minute later it passes me with enormous clearance almost on the pavement on the other side of the road. Driver is a member of the social order I simply (and probably unfairly, I know) call "fashionable young woman on her way to get her hair done". It would appear though that she may have learned a lesson, I hope it sinks in.

4) Few minutes later caught up with a cycling man maintaining good speed. I used all my remaining beans to catch them so to save me having to sprint off and drop them, or be re-passed, I offered them a tow which they gratefully accepted for the next two miles before our ways parted. Chap said thanks, sounded German. Nice man. There's hope for this Europe thing yet....


----------



## donnydave (11 Jul 2013)

glenn forger said:


> Saw a white hatchback rear-end a TVR at a zebra


 

Was the zebra ok?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jul 2013)

Fairy visit less than a mile into tonights ride home.


----------



## BSRU (11 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Fairy visit less than a mile into tonights ride home.


I thought you used the defender of the tube, Marathon Plus.


----------



## MisterStan (12 Jul 2013)

BSRU said:


> I thought you used the defender of the tube, Marathon Plus.


 
Nothing is infallible. Not even the Marathon Plus.


----------



## BSRU (12 Jul 2013)

Seems the past weeks have seen a change in my heart rate, on the same route with the same cadence and slightly faster my average heart rate has dropped from about 136bpm to 126bpm.
Arrived at work this morning after 48.5km with 510 metres of elevation gain feeling like I had just warmed up, not sweaty or struggling at all with Friday legs .
Must ride harder


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jul 2013)

BSRU said:


> Seems the past weeks have seen a change in my heart rate, on the same route with the same cadence and slightly faster my average heart rate has dropped from about 136bpm to 126bpm.


 
I had one of those wellman clinic things at my Docs. The nurse who took my blood pressure had to take it twice as she thought she had misread the figures the first time. She was amazed at how low it is for a man of my age.


----------



## MisterStan (12 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I had one of those wellman clinic things at my Docs. The nurse who took my blood pressure had to take it twice as she thought she had misread the figures the first time. She was amazed at how low it is for a man of my age.


 
It's quite hard guessing your age Ian, due to you looking like Papa Smurf.....


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jul 2013)

MisterStan said:


> It's quite hard guessing your age Ian, due to you looking like Papa Smurf.....


 


Eternally youthfully Blue my friend!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Jul 2013)

BSRU said:


> I thought you used the defender of the tube, Marathon Plus.





MisterStan said:


> Nothing is infallible. Not even the Marathon Plus.


 
This was on the Sirrus, still got the stock tyres on it, LBS persuaded me to leave them on. They will be changed this weekend to the trusty marathon plus though. To be fair to the stock tyre, there was a lot of glass on the cycle path and my tyres might not of been to full pressure


----------



## G3CWI (12 Jul 2013)

Fell off today. The off-road section of my commute is now rather overgrown and I caught a rut badly. No harm done. 10 miles of loveliness. Going to be hot on the way home.


----------



## BSRU (12 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> there was a lot of glass on the cycle path


One of the reasons I avoid cycle/shared paths, broken glass especially after the weekend or an England football game.


----------



## tmesis (12 Jul 2013)

EthelF said:


> I know the time, and that it was a Veolia Environment truck, but that's not enough to report it, is it?


 
I'd report it to Veolia at least. They're pretty likely to have a tracker on the vehicle, so should be able to work out which vehicle it was given the time and place. I work for a vehicle tracking company and driver behaviour is an important issue for our customers, they tend to take it pretty seriously.


----------



## Frood42 (12 Jul 2013)

Fairly boring commute this morning (decided to have a lie in and take the short route as I only have to do 28 miles to hit my target of 200 miles for the week).

Sun has decided to take another nap this morning.
I really hope that come Saturday the sun will have had enough rest and we get the promised warm sunny conditions of 28c   .


----------



## BSRU (12 Jul 2013)

Frood42 said:


> Fairly boring commute this morning (decided to have a lie in and take the short route as I only have to do 28 miles to hit my target of 200 miles for the week).
> 
> Sun has decided to take another nap this morning.
> I really hope that come Saturday the sun will have had enough rest and we get the promised warm sunny conditions of 28c   .


I hope the Sun stays behind the clouds, the vast difference in colour between my tanned arms and pastey white hands means for my short ride home for lunch I have stopped wearing mitts to try and get *some* colour on my hands .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Jul 2013)

BSRU said:


> I hope the Sun stays behind the clouds, the vast difference in colour between my tanned arms and pastey white hands means for my short ride home for lunch I have stopped wearing mitts to try and get *some* colour on my hands .


 
I wear fingerless gloves and have tan lines across my thumbs


----------



## Frood42 (12 Jul 2013)

BSRU said:


> I hope the Sun stays behind the clouds, the vast difference in colour between my tanned arms and pastey white hands means for my short ride home for lunch I have stopped wearing mitts to try and get *some* colour on my hands .


 
I have pastey white hands as well from wearing my gloves, all part of the look! 
I also have definite tan lines where my shorts and t-shirts end on my legs and arms, the back of my neck is also quite brown (looks as though I haven't washed).

So I now look somewhat like a proper cyclist.


----------



## BSRU (12 Jul 2013)

Saw an officer of the law on a MTB at lunch time, he must have been sweating buckets under all that police gear and not a sign of a water bottle anywhere.


----------



## TheJDog (12 Jul 2013)

I had a completely uneventful ride in, but a colleague was sideswiped and knocked off by a red transit which proceeded to speed off. He got the registration, and doesn't seem all that badly hurt.


----------



## EthelF (12 Jul 2013)

tmesis said:


> I'd report it to Veolia at least. They're pretty likely to have a tracker on the vehicle, so should be able to work out which vehicle it was given the time and place. I work for a vehicle tracking company and driver behaviour is an important issue for our customers, they tend to take it pretty seriously.



Actually, just after that post I decided to report it to Veolia anyway. Hopefully I'll hear back from them. Feeling on a bit of a roll on that front after yesterday receiving positive feedback from the Met's Roadsafe team on the last two incidents I reported to them.


----------



## Spartak (12 Jul 2013)

The Golden Gromit outside of the Victoria Rooms.
Taken at 5am this morning on my cross Bristol commute


----------



## Archeress (12 Jul 2013)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 26126
> 
> 
> The Golden Gromit outside of the Victoria Rooms.
> Taken at 5am this morning on my cross Bristol commute


 
I saw that Gromit last Friday on my big lap of Bristol. Must have seen about 10 or 12 of the Gromits around the City. There's even one on board one of the ferries in the floating harbour.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Strathlubnaig (13 Jul 2013)

an interesting story from Montréal
http://ca.news.yahoo.com/cyclist-says-montreal-police-went-too-far-135418604.html


----------



## BSRU (13 Jul 2013)

Strathlubnaig said:


> an interesting story from Montréal
> http://ca.news.yahoo.com/cyclist-says-montreal-police-went-too-far-135418604.html


He deserved it.


----------



## MisterStan (14 Jul 2013)

BSRU said:


> He deserved it.


Agreed. Isn't that the equivalent of drivers flashing their lights to warn of speed cameras? Doesn't solve the problem, just moves it elsewhere.


----------



## MisterStan (15 Jul 2013)

Sunburnt shoulders and a weeks worth of work gear in a back pack. Not great!


----------



## MickL (15 Jul 2013)

5 days of the bike, so back with a vengeance today but now armed with SPD's on my roadie using my MTB shoes. What a difference hitting my local hills. I have tried SPD's before but with the wrong bike size (to big) and Lidl spd shoes that didn't allow me to angle my right cleat correctly ( I have slightly larger ball of the foot on my right) so after nearly 3 yrs I tried again and so so much better just need some fine tuning on the cleats to iron out the niggly pains but still an enjoyable 10mile commute in and left a little early to skip the school run traffic.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jul 2013)

Cleaned the hybrid on Saturday and changed the stock tyres to marathon plus. Positively flew to work this morning, even Strava gave me over 16mph. Hardly any wind, lovely and sunny, so I extended the commute to 41 miles.


----------



## BSRU (15 Jul 2013)

How to upset and confuse a crappy WVM


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWKqkmpa7ho


Totally confused this WVM with my reply and he drove off fuming.
This guy has form, I've seen his dangerous driving and he is well known to locals for his dangerous driving.
I slowed down to let him pass as I do not want that sort of driver behind me.
Full version later with rear view showing his van struggling to keep up.


----------



## HLaB (15 Jul 2013)

BSRU said:


> How to upset and confuse a crappy WVM
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWKqkmpa7ho
> ...



I've no sound, does sound make it any clearer, what's happening, is the passenger getting out?


----------



## J.Primus (15 Jul 2013)

Had a lovely ride in this morning. I've been having no end of jip with my bike for about 2 weeks and finally got everything fixed and running smoothly. Going to take advantage of this to cycle down to canary wharf for work this afternoon.
BTW do not go to Push Cycles in Stoke Newington for repairs they have fixed one problem and broken something else every time I've dropped the bike in for a repair. Does anyone know any good places in North London?


----------



## BSRU (15 Jul 2013)

HLaB said:


> I've no sound, does sound make it any clearer, what's happening, is the passenger getting out?


The driver has asked me twice "why I am riding in the middle of the road", each time I reply "go away".
I can only assume the driver has asked the passenger to open the door but I do not know why, I would have thought winding the window down would suffice.


----------



## tmesis (15 Jul 2013)

BSRU said:


> The driver has asked me twice "why I am riding in the middle of the road", each time I reply "go away".


 
I find that "It's the potholes. The council is a disgrace" works really well (if there are potholes, which round my way there invariably are)


----------



## Tommy2 (15 Jul 2013)

Chances are the window winder doesn't work and he won't repair it, just like any other fault on the van.
Unless he was planning to give you a 'tap' with the door as he drove past.


----------



## Frood42 (15 Jul 2013)

Weather has been nice and  sunny, not too much wind either, just enough for a nice cooling breeze.
Trip was nice and uneventful.

Decided to start using the HRM again after not bothering for two or three weeks, but found it quite hard to stay between 135bpm - 147bpm, it seemed far too slow, so I decided to ignore it and just enjoy the ride and lovely weather.
(the HRM is just one way for me to measure my progress, there are other ways I know).


----------



## BSRU (15 Jul 2013)

tmesis said:


> I find that "It's the potholes. The council is a disgrace" works really well (if there are potholes, which round my way there invariably are)


His question was more pointless as the road behind me is single track, so it does not matter where I position myself I would have been in his way .


----------



## BSRU (15 Jul 2013)

Just realised 50 dry days of continuous cycling with only a little drizzle on one homeward commute, probably a hose pipe ban soon


----------



## Tommy2 (15 Jul 2013)

BSRU said:


> Just realised 50 dry days of continuous cycling with only a little drizzle on one homeward commute, probably a hose pipe ban soon


Now you've gone and done it, get the waterproofs out.


----------



## BSRU (15 Jul 2013)

Tommy2 said:


> Now you've gone and done it, get the waterproofs out.


I checked the forecast before posting, another week of hot dry weather.


----------



## MisterStan (15 Jul 2013)

BSRU said:


> *I checked the forecast before posting*, another week of hot dry weather.


 
Famous last words.....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jul 2013)

BSRU said:


> I checked the forecast before posting, another week of hot dry weather.


 
Didn't you do something similar Jan/Feb time regarding ice. I recall having to put the ice tyres back on the bike for a few weeks after one of your weather forecasts.


----------



## BSRU (15 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Didn't you do something similar Jan/Feb time regarding ice. I recall having to put the ice tyres back on the bike for a few weeks after one of your weather forecasts.


No that wasn't me, probably.


----------



## Leodis (15 Jul 2013)

A quick ride home as a "surveyor" was meant to call, what turned up was a teen with a clipboard and asked me if I had loft insulation and make a model of our boiler all done on the doorstep... He got a sharp, sweaty and knackered BAXI.

Apart from the above and some div of a women on a bike far too small for her bypassing the red by using the pavement = Me going through as she decided what to do, her worst option was the one she went for, just stop in the middle of the road and wobble whilst I head towards her, she got a sharp "You should be on the road", I now feel dirty.


----------



## BSRU (15 Jul 2013)

The complete video:-


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uyJApJJfK4


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jul 2013)

^^ dickhead. No where in that vid did you hold him up even for a second.
One of life's tosspots.


----------



## HLaB (15 Jul 2013)

Found out tonight why I'm cautious of cycle paths. This ones a dedicated wide path and segregated (a picture says 1000 words) As I was heading towards Bourges Boulevard Underpass (a long downward slope on the east side, its a bit steeper on the west side) a older cyclist (I'm guessing 60-70years old) was turning left into the underpass when another cyclist (20-25 year old at a guess) came flying into the older cyclist. As I arrived 5 secs later the young lad hopped back on his bike said sorry and cycled off, the old boy was left there trying to fix his twisted glasses, he also had a cut over his eye!


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jul 2013)

It was one of the hottest evening commutes that I have ever experienced. Damn hot....went through a 500ml bottle of water in just 15 miles. I promised myself that I would take it easy and not get tempted by any SCR. Yeah right!...that went right out of the window.


----------



## HLaB (15 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> ^^ dickhead. {Snip}.
> One of life's tosspots.


I was too far away to apportion blame but I'm guessing that applies to the younger cyclist in my post too


----------



## MichaelO (15 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> It was one of the hottest evening commutes that I have ever experienced. Damn hot....went through a 500ml bottle of water in just 15 miles. I promised myself that I would take it easy and not get tempted by any SCR. Yeah right!...that went right out of the window.


I went through more of the 750ml I took this morning than I should have - parched when I got home! A cold beer rehydrates....right...?!


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jul 2013)

MichaelO said:


> I went through more of the 750ml I took this morning than I should have - parched when I got home! *A cold beer rehydrates....right...?*!


 
I would say that's a big yes


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jul 2013)

Left work late so only 15 miles, suggested to our lass that we should go for a quick pootle, got another 10 miles in.


----------



## dave r (15 Jul 2013)

First commute after a fortnights holiday this morning, thewas out, the sky was blue and everybody was behaving themselves, what a superb way to start the day. This evening the still out and its hot hot hot, I backed off and cruised home keeping it down to 16-18mph, everybodies behaving themselves again, though I did come across one driver who was in a daydream, as was her passengers, me filtering down the inside scared the crap out of the rear pasenger which was funny, he yelled and nearly jumped out of the car.


----------



## G3CWI (15 Jul 2013)

Held up on way to work while 210 cows crossed the road.


----------



## glenn forger (15 Jul 2013)

Got scalped. Gutted.


----------



## MickL (15 Jul 2013)

Almost a nice ride home don't think the roads round Brum and Dudley are holding up to good during this hot spell, lots of cracked services and mini potholes everwhere not so good finding them on 23mm tyre's back on the subway tomorrow.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (15 Jul 2013)

A cracking morning commute. Only disturbed by a tool of a driver. There I was, ticking along nicely on the aero bars along a straight that is just over a mile long with no traffic anywhere to be seen. I saw a car in a right hand junction about 200m or so in front of me who remained there until I got about 10m from him, and then proceeded to pull out ! ! His excuse ? "SMIDSY" ! ! ! 
Just worked out a nice 74mile round trip for tomorrow, this after I promised my legs I'd be saving them for a balls out effort at Donington Park Cycle In The Park this Thursday.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jul 2013)

G3CWI said:


> Held up on way to work while 210 cows crossed the road.


 


You counted them all?


----------



## G3CWI (16 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> You counted them all?


 

No, another cyclist asked the farmer. They took ages to cross but so quiet is the road that they only held up me and another cyclist.


----------



## martint235 (16 Jul 2013)

Wore my new sleeveless cycling top today (bought specially as @ianrauk has a phobia of them!!), still overheating badly!! Made good time though.


----------



## MickL (16 Jul 2013)

Took the subway and had a jolly jaunt down the canal, only for me to notice Ive forgotten my water bottle thankfully not so warm this morning, but I have spare bottles at work so riding home wont be to much of a bother


----------



## MisterStan (16 Jul 2013)

Another lovely sunny morning, managed to cover the first 20 miles in less than an hour, which I am very pleased with.


----------



## BSRU (16 Jul 2013)

Blinking SCR, just after I had finished a 5.1km 3% cat 4 climb I was looking forward to an easy ride for the next few kms.
No, see a road bike cyclist behind catching up, I'd previously slowed down to crawl to pass a bin lorry.
So I thought, "oh well, if you what my scalp you're going to have to work hard for it".
Then 5kms of SCR, no junctions, no RAB's, no traffic lights, just uninterrupted undulating country road.
So 8 minutes later( 40 seconds faster than I have managed before) I have to turn off with no sign of the other rider, hopefully they didn't turn off or stop after the last time I saw them.
Legs are going to feel it later .


----------



## HLaB (16 Jul 2013)

A short 5.5niles via one of my more quiet routes which runs a couple of miles through a park and advoids major roundabouts mostly; I could have avoided them alltogether but the Rivergate Gyratory to Bishops Road was queued up but in one lane so I took the inside (free) lane until 3 cars back from the roundabout when the traffic natrually split as that density suited my mood at that point. Slightly OT theres a car park entry on exit and you just have to be aware that its a magnet to traffic, there also afew other along the Bishops Road that assist with snarling up traffic.


----------



## fossyant (16 Jul 2013)

Was off ill yesterday - paid for the Saturday club run - only the third time this year I've been out on the bike at weekends, and oh my, was I in pain. Op to get fixed should be here shortly - next month or so, just waiting for a date. 

Steady ride in today, not feeling like breakfast so brought in 2 bananas and 3 apples. Not 30 bananas !  Struggled carrying them in a full pannier.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Jul 2013)

Decided to bike in on the road bike today for the first time, slightly faster than when on the hybrid, but not by much


----------



## Frood42 (16 Jul 2013)

Cooler morning this morning, which made for a pleasent ride compared to the heat on my commute last night.
Ended up stopping halfway round on my commute last night for a quick break.
It was quite nice laid out on the grass looking up at the nice clear blue sky, I also saw a jumbo jet, and watched that fly over as I lay there, it was rather pleasent, and I wished I could have had an unplanned picnic.


----------



## gambatte (16 Jul 2013)

I’m coming back from a few months off and surgery, so my fitness levels are at rock bottom. First priority has been to target my running as a couple of days before all this I’d entered the York marathon. It gives me a target for October, but it’s a challenge as the 16 week training schedule started 1st July and I’m supposed to have a decent regular level of training prior to that.
Anyway todays a schedule swap. It calls for 4 miles. Minimum 4 minutes of that to be hillwork. But next week, I’ve GOT to do 2 consecutive days on the bike, so todays a swap, in preparation.
Cycling in’s done. Approx 15 miles. Maltby to Meadowhall (road), Meadowhall to Ecclesfield (TPT), last leg to work (road)
I had company Wickersley to Meadowhall. Old guy on an old steel framed roadbike, shifters on the downtube. He had a cycling top and a pair of tweed shorts that were 40% patches. But the tan meant he spent a lot of time outdoors and he didn’t look to have an ounce of fat on him. Then there’s the fact I saw him out a lot last year, when I was cycling regularly....
On the approach to the Fairways, he dropped me like a bad smell. No effort, smooth as silk. I didn’t notice till he was 50m in front. I’ve got to admit, my 1st thought was “Gotta speed up, can’t be beat by the old guy” and a little frustration as I realised the gap wasn’t getting smaller, even though I was the only one who knew we were racing.
I closed the gap on the downhill. By this time my mindset had changed. The guys inspired me. If he can be that fit, at his age. Why can’t I be, now?
Looking forward to next week now


----------



## ManiaMuse (16 Jul 2013)

On the tipper truck theme, had a tipper truck get all aggressive with me today.

First pointlessly passes me way too close even though there is no oncoming traffic and queuing traffic ahead. I promptly re-overtake him on the right hand side about 10 seconds later.

He then gets all arsey and honking at me because he can't overtake on the following stretch because there are parked cars and oncoming traffic and I am slightly to the right of the cycle lane to avoid the door zone and a lorry unloading. Tailgates me even though I am keeping up with the car in front.

He then does another dubious overtake right before a pinch point just before the start of a bus lane. I again overtake him within 10 seconds and filter at least 10 vehicles ahead to the lights.

I think a section on planning and anticipation should be more rigorously enforced on the driving test.


----------



## HLaB (16 Jul 2013)

ManiaMuse said:


> On the tipper truck theme, had a tipper truck get all aggressive with me today.
> 
> First pointlessly passes me way too close even though there is no oncoming traffic and queuing traffic ahead. I promptly re-overtake him on the right hand side about 10 seconds later.
> 
> ...


It not worth re overtaking neanderthals 99% of the time (at a guess) they react like that


----------



## Markymark (16 Jul 2013)

ManiaMuse said:


> On the tipper truck theme, had a tipper truck get all aggressive with me today.
> 
> First pointlessly passes me way too close even though there is no oncoming traffic and queuing traffic ahead. I promptly re-overtake him on the right hand side about 10 seconds later...


I always want idiots like that in front of me, not behind me.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Jul 2013)

Way to hot for tonights ride home. Water bottle was very warm and tasted disgusting after a few miles, by the time I stopped at the traffic lights a few miles from home, I didn't care and drank the lot. Think I will half fill it and stick it in the freezer at work in the morning.


----------



## DWiggy (17 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Way to hot for tonights ride home. Water bottle was very warm and tasted disgusting after a few miles, by the time I stopped at the traffic lights a few miles from home, I didn't care and drank the lot. Think I will half fill it and stick it in the freezer at work in the morning.


 
Had the same problem was going to pop a T-Bag in mine as no freezer at work!


----------



## martint235 (17 Jul 2013)

First time this year that I've carried two water bottles on the commuting bike. Very warm this morning although there was a fantastically cool breeze blowing out of Oxleas Wood and across Welling Way.


----------



## DWiggy (17 Jul 2013)

The morning rids in this week have been absolutely perfect.
It's just the home journey around 4:30 stuffy, sticky and hot, and made even worse when a diesel vehicle overtakes you on a hill leaving a long black soot cloud for you to breath in...cough, cough!


----------



## MisterStan (17 Jul 2013)

DWiggy said:


> The morning rids in this week have been absolutely perfect.
> It's just the home journey around 4:30 stuffy, sticky and hot, and made even worse when a diesel vehicle overtakes you on a hill leaving a long black soot cloud for you to breath in...cough, cough!


 
Agreed, I had really bad cotton mouth yesterday, all the way home. Glorious this morning again!


----------



## MickL (17 Jul 2013)

Good ride home last night, seen it all, couple of lads smoking a spliff under a bridge, a guy drinking super some thing under another bridge, 2 Chinese fishing, A young women dusting herself off after sunbathing (that was a little distracting), a family of Poles fishing and a young heron all down on the local canal.

Ride in this morning was fun, pretty warm even in the shade and when I got into Brum had WVM hold back allowing me to take primary up to a small island which was nice


----------



## fossyant (17 Jul 2013)

Lovely ride. Loads of cyclists about (well for round here).


----------



## martinclive (17 Jul 2013)

Came down to a flat front this morning - quick change of bike to the singlespeed - change shoes (different cleats) - and off with 5 minute delay
Frustratingly had a rear flat last friday - that is fine this is the front one -  - anyway - it totally justifies having 2 bikes!!!


----------



## Beebo (17 Jul 2013)

saw two large peletons of at least 150 riders going out of London towards Greenwich on the London - Paris run. Lucky Gits.


----------



## GrasB (17 Jul 2013)

2h 15min on the bike... started with 3l of water & still ended up buying extra on-route!


----------



## BSRU (17 Jul 2013)

Thought I had a visit from the PF earlier, hissing type sound from the rear wheel .
Thankfully turned out to be a leaf stuck in the brake caliper rubbing on the tyre


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jul 2013)

I had the misfortune to see the worst RLJer I have seen for many a year on the A21 this morning. She was running very busy junctions without even looking. I was shocked and so was a fixie rider I was SCRing with. His exact words, "She's going to get seriously hurt one day"

Thing is, she looked quite handy on the bike, certainly no slouch.
So at one junction I said to her "Please don't jump the reds, it's dangerous and give cyclists a bad name" I was polite, no menace or anger in my voice.
Her reply."Eff off, it's because I'm a woman, bet you wouldn't say it to a bloke".
Needless to say, I was gobsmacked and so was fixie guy.


----------



## BSRU (17 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I had the misfortune to see the worst RLJer I have seen for many a year on the A21 this morning. She was running very busy junctions without even looking. I was shocked and so was a fixie rider I was SCRing with. His exact words, "She's going to get seriously hurt one day"
> 
> Thing is, she looked quite handy on the bike, certainly no slouch.
> So at one junction I said to her "Please don't jump the reds, it's dangerous and give cyclists a bad name" I was polite, no menace or anger in my voice.
> ...


Unfortunately it sounds like there is only one way she will understand how right you were


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jul 2013)

BSRU said:


> Unfortunately it sounds like there is only one way she will understand how right you were


 


I was actually quite saddened to see how blatant her rlj'ing was and angered at her response. There's no reasoning with people like that.


----------



## HLaB (17 Jul 2013)

A leisurely commute into work today. Traffic was a bit more chaotic than normal at certain points so I opted to cut the corner and go through the shared use/ pedestrian precinct (shared before 9am/ peds only post). Some mornings I like having that option.


----------



## Markymark (17 Jul 2013)

Saw a cyclist undertake an indicating left turning van this morning after it had started to turn. Luckily the van saw her and stopped. Turned my stomach. Told her she was lucky her saw her. She seemed oblivious. Accident waiting to happen there.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jul 2013)

Back on the hybrid today and did my longest commute, a tad over 43 miles. Water bottle is half filled and in the freezer, watch me forget it, even though my bike is leaning against it. Took another 4 seconds off my KOM on a recently discovered strava segment


----------



## G3CWI (17 Jul 2013)

Held up today by about 20 juvenile partridges on off-road section of my commute. I have often wondered what happened to the Partridge Family. Close pass by maniac coming towards me at high speed on narrow lane. That is all.


----------



## Frood42 (17 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Way to hot for tonights ride home. Water bottle was very warm and tasted disgusting after a few miles, by the time I stopped at the traffic lights a few miles from home, I didn't care and drank the lot. Think I will half fill it and stick it in the freezer at work in the morning.


 
I have a couple of the Podium Chill water bottles, and they keep the water fairly cool over my 22 mile commute.
Although they are kept in the fridge overnight and then refilled at work and kept in the work fridge most of the day.


----------



## Frood42 (17 Jul 2013)

Lovely weather, a pity about the wind, but a nice commute anyway.

Broke a spoke  on my commute last night, but didn't stop me doing the morning 22 mile commute in under 1hr 30mins at 15mph avg speed on the hybrid. 

Met a chap on a nice Bianchi bike, with half blades (?) on the wheels, said it was his weekend bike and the blades can be a bit of an issue in crosswinds. He passed me uphill, both said "hello", I passed him downhill, he passed me uphill, again a quick "hello", I passed him downhill once more and then we stopped and had a quick chat at some lights.
I then sprinted away along the nice straight bit of road when the lights turned green and left him to dawdle along somewhere behind. 
He wasn't trying but I can dream 

It was a nice looking bike, very similar to the Bianchi C2C Infinito.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jul 2013)

Frood42 said:


> I have a couple of the *Podium Chill water bottles*, and they keep the water fairly cool over my 22 mile commute.
> Although they are kept in the fridge overnight and then refilled at work and kept in the work fridge most of the day.


 
I have some hopefully winging their way to me


----------



## donnydave (17 Jul 2013)

Ahhhhh, WVM ignored my outstretched hand and primary road position and decided to overtake on a combo blind bend/blind crest when someone was coming the other way. Bad times.

I should add, there was no crash/contact with any road users involved, just very bad driving.

Rest of the commute was fine.


----------



## gaz (17 Jul 2013)

Flipping hot today. Woke up late so pushed it hard and took the short route.
Ended up dripping with sweat when I got to the office. Had to cool down for 30mins before I could have a shower.


----------



## GrasB (17 Jul 2013)

gaz said:


> Flipping hot today. Woke up late so pushed it hard and took the short route.
> Ended up dripping with sweat when I got to the office. Had to cool down for 30mins before I could have a shower.


So you had a normal commute?..


----------



## DWiggy (17 Jul 2013)

is it to hot to ride home today?


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jul 2013)

DWiggy said:


> is it to hot to ride home today?


 


No.


----------



## DWiggy (17 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> No.


 
fair enough lol


----------



## G3CWI (17 Jul 2013)

Longer route back. Quiet lanes. Ice cream at Redesmere, watching the ducks. 12.5 miles. Warm, went slow.


----------



## MisterStan (17 Jul 2013)

Pooled home in the heat. Who turned the wind back on?


----------



## GrasB (17 Jul 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Pooled home in the heat. Who turned the wind back on?


... what? It's just about getting up to temps so you can absolutely let lose. I was on full afterburner mode this afternoon. That said, I've set up the low racer with capacity for 2x 2.5l bladders (shaded for keeping them cooler for longer) & 2x bottles !


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jul 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Pooled home in the heat. Who turned the wind back on?


 


Indeed, it was hard work today. Extreme heat and headwind make for bloody hard work.


----------



## dave r (17 Jul 2013)

I've backed off and been just cruising all week, keeping the pace down below 16-18mph and minimum effort on the hills, tonight though I had to get home to meet the plasterer so had the hammer down, arrived home dripping.


----------



## BSRU (18 Jul 2013)

Some excellent SCR this morning.
Was caught on a shared path again, by a guy on a Gran Fondo, nice bike all the gear and legs looked like cyclists legs, well defined.
About to go up a small drag Gran Fondo guy goes for it, passes me pushing a big gear but not fast enough to actually pull away.
So going up the drag I'm stuck behind as too much traffic for a safe overtake.
Finally traffic abates so I pull out then ease past, give it a bit more gas and pull away.
Must have looked a sight spinning away at 120rpm as I could not be bothered to change gear as it was not required.
I'll enjoy watching that later


----------



## MickL (18 Jul 2013)

Ride home last night was hard but interesting ride, first off cycling down Broad Street, there was a women walking down the pavement with one half her shorts tucked up so she was being a little cheeky, got down on to the canal my back and hands were hurting while I was cycling down the canal, got near home decided to see what the hell was going on, my saddle had slid back so I was over reaching and poor body position sodding numpty 

Ride in this morning was pleasant, nice cool breeze and I need to fine tune my saddle again.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jul 2013)

BSRU said:


> I'll enjoy watching that later



Oh yes please


----------



## DWiggy (18 Jul 2013)

Really, really hot ride home, had to pour water over my head to cool down, although all the time I was moving I felt fine but as soon as I had to stop at traffic lights I really started to overheat, the ride in this morning was superb, took a longer ride in and loved every second of it....superb!


----------



## Beebo (18 Jul 2013)

went a bit slower this morning to try and limit my sweating, it seemed to work and not much slower overall.


----------



## gambatte (18 Jul 2013)

One commute done Tuesday, in prep for 2 consecutive Monday/Tuesday next week.
So last night I’m ‘on a flyer’. It’s the car and the motorway. Only problem is that as soon as I enter the sliproad I see the traffic bunching up, just before all the new contraflow starts. I nput the traffic news on the radio. Apparantly 5 miles infront of me a wagons been on fire. It’s out now but they’ve closed off 2 lanes, meaning 5 miles of 3 lane traffic now has to funnel through 1 lane.
I had time to ponder
My final thought was – tomorrow it’s the bike and depending on how I feel, a run after
Recovery from Tuesdays commute was OK, no sign of DOMS this morning, just signs of general unfitness. I passed the point where I sometimes got get joined by the old guy on the steel frame. Couldn’t see him infront of me and shoulder checks didn’t reveal him catching up. I’m really glad I ditched the Garmin/Strava, I just have the computer on cadence for an occasional check. Enjoyed myself and was looking forward to the section on the Trans Pennine Trail.
Before that I’ve got the section where the old guy left me on Tuesday. I’m planning to work this bit, put the effort in get the gearing right. Halfway up the ascent, sun at my back.... and the old guys sat on the verge at the right hand side, his bikes laid on the verge at the left. Car driver on the fone to the operator and apologising for a SMIDSY. 
The old guy (Denis) seems a bit battered, nothing broken (apart from his bike). He’s gonna feel it tomorrow.... I hung about, chatted, till the paramedic turned up, which was only 5 mins. Good to see a few more people had stopped to see if they could help in that time.
Seeing as the medic was getting out of the car the only other thing I asked was “You in CTC or BCU?” “No, I’m in BCF” (Reminded me my BCU memberships up for renewal, I’d best look into the best deal)
My head wasn’t quite in it, so I was glad to hit calm of the TPT. The more times I ride this section, the more I appreciate it as a viable alternative to the road. It’s busier each time I ride it too, word must be spreading.
Anyway, eventually here. Feel OK. Looking forward to the return. I’d best get some practice in – can’t see it being long before Denis is back and I’ve got some more one sided SCR


----------



## HLaB (18 Jul 2013)

Ive come to the decision that other cyclists should be banned from being on the road at the same time as me 
I was taking it easy this morning untill I got to a set of lights and the bloke next to me decided he was going to go for it; I was having none of that  and blitzed by in shirt and trowsers! and with my tempo raised I ended up coming all the way to town like that. Cars should be banned from being on the road at the same time as me too (or at least the 20+ queuing at the Rivergate Gyratory in the right turn lane leaving 2 empty left turn lanes); it made me filter instead of using the cyclepath


----------



## BSRU (18 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Oh yes please


Definitely now I know it was a carbon jobby from Ribble so the rider is obviously quite a keen cyclist


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Jul 2013)

Hot, headwind, and a **** in Prelude* who really didn't like me holding primary on double whites in the face of a queue of oncoming vehicles.



*a car I normally have a certain amount of admiration for.


----------



## fossyant (18 Jul 2013)

Got in a little tangle with a 'commuter' and a young lad on a road bike yesterday. Young lad kept riding recklessly through traffic, kept catching then passing and getting in the way of a guy on his hybrid. I passed both at speed, but waited my turn in traffic, as the lad sped past weaving in and out and mumbled something like 'ha ha' to me. Guy on commuter filters in the right turn lane shaking his head. I then set off approaching a roundabout. Catching young lad up quickly. He then moves out to white line (two lanes). I'm in primary in inside lane, lad then just swerves back over towards curb. Quick flick from me to go round him - friggin idiot wasn't looking. Left him for dead this time.

Got home, wife's reversed my car into a bollard (despite a rear view camera) - I say "oh great", then get a full on strop that lasts all evening (this hot weather is causing tempers to rise). Anyway, bumpers dented with cracked paint. 10 minutes with a hot hair dryer, bumper is now straight, with a little cracked paint still visible. - Oh, no apology received. Left it at that.

Now't to report this morning. Nice ride in, wife's taken my car because of the air con.


----------



## martinclive (18 Jul 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Who turned the wind back on?


Where is @kevin_cambs_uk to comment when you need him?


----------



## theMec (18 Jul 2013)

Heat, under inflated tyres and a pretty stubborn headwind made things interesting this morning...

Also, my smartphone packed up earlier this week which has meant i've not been timing myself. I definitely miss the motivation!


----------



## Frood42 (18 Jul 2013)

Lovely weather again, pity about the annoying headwind which slowed me down a little in places (still manged to average 15mph over my 22 mile commute, which is quite good for me on the hybrid, my best was 16mph, but I have no idea how I did that...).

General traffic seems to be better as well lately, still get the odd numpty and selfish 'person', but it is happening alot less than it used to.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (18 Jul 2013)

Another sunny day, this summer is the complete opposite to last year, thankfully. I also like the fact how clean the bikes are staying, saves me quite a few hours at a weekend. Quick wipe over with baby wipes, oil and lube, job done. I can get used to this!


----------



## simon the viking (18 Jul 2013)

This gorgeous weather is dangerous....
Last night I was cycling down a dead end road that gets no real traffic and has no pavement so peds just wander around it not looking and a guy was randomly zig zagging because he was too busy looking behind him when he managed to get into my path with a metre to spare I shouted OI!!! and he turned round and apologised.....

What was he looking at? An attractive young lady in a short skirt...... I am not blaming the lady in any way but had it been raining she would have been wearing jeans and a coat and he wouldn't have been ogling!


----------



## G3CWI (18 Jul 2013)

10 miles. Not many cars.


----------



## martinclive (18 Jul 2013)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> . Quick wipe over with baby wipes, oil and lube, job done.


You or the bike?


----------



## G3CWI (18 Jul 2013)

Post removed.


----------



## fossyant (18 Jul 2013)

Looks aweful that part of Cheshire ?


----------



## G3CWI (18 Jul 2013)

fossyant said:


> Looks aweful that part of Cheshire ?



Macc to Congleton. 10 miles of peaceful lanes. I have a really great commute! If I cycle quickly it's just 8 minutes...


----------



## gambatte (18 Jul 2013)

75mph?
Surely thats 28mins?


----------



## G3CWI (18 Jul 2013)

gambatte said:


> 75mph?
> Surely thats 28mins?



The camera cannot lie!


----------



## Archeress (18 Jul 2013)

Cycled to work for the first time in several days. The heat hasn't been kind to me, suffering from depression when I can't sleep I get more unwell. It was hard just getting up for work let alone throwing a leg over a bike. I decided to pack my uniform today and rode in some leggings and a short sleeve cycle top. Near the Mall I had a nice chat with a hidden copper who was waiting to catch a stolen Astra that had been seen in the area. Ride was nice but far too hot for me.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## BSRU (18 Jul 2013)

Small things please small minds but how I enjoyed this


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pX_7Mcm8URU


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Jul 2013)

Glorious ride home, got chatting to a lovely lady who was commuting to Rugby, rode with her for about three miles or so, made a nice change to riding on my own


----------



## G3CWI (18 Jul 2013)

Better video of my commute. It's got to beat all that city traffic!


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWuuOli8VLk

Only 12 cars overtake me on the 10 mile journey.


----------



## MickL (18 Jul 2013)

Well nice start to the commute home followed some young guy on mtb down the canal. Rode at a decent pace following him. Had nice chat when we both stopped for a breather and sip of water then that fecking fairy who's name shall not be mentioned struck. Only to find out my pump that I haven't used in 2 yrs (it's been that long since that fairy visted me) is a little mangled inside the head so struggled to pump my new tube up. Few people stopped offering help which was nice. Still got home nice and safe.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (19 Jul 2013)

Very warm this morning, the heats starting to annoy me now, I know I shouldn't say that, but doing a physical job sweating all day and cycling is deffinately taking its toll, fri legs just didn't cover it this morning!!!


----------



## Leodis (19 Jul 2013)

Struggled this morning, friday legs and all that. Set off late and it went downhill from there, nearly fell off at lights when my lace got caught in the peddles, then on a downhill a ped crossing went red so lost all momentum, next set of lights driver looking at mobile crosses into cycle lane and lights turn red and didnt down gear fast enough and chain came off, lights then turn green... Apart from that all was well, looking forward to a detour tonight through Meanwood Park and Adel woods.


----------



## MickL (19 Jul 2013)

Nice and warm even down the by the canal this morning, also the ride in this morning means Ive beaten my PB of miles commuting in one week. With the ride home tonight that will just over 101 miles in one week


----------



## BSRU (19 Jul 2013)

3000km of mostly uneventful cycling during June and July until two blatant SMIDGAF's this morning.
The second SMIDGAF being particularly horrendous, lots of braking by me to avoid a collision, probably bad enough to warrant a report to the police. Will reflect on it later and decide if I can be bothered with the hassle, as Wiltshire police have made it a right pain to report anything in order to reduce their crime figures.


----------



## fossyant (19 Jul 2013)

Flipping heck That was a warm one this morning. 16 miler into the city centre, double the straight way


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jul 2013)

Another commute record - did 45 miles this morning. Done just over 300 miles commuting this week, I might make my first ever 400 mile week by Sunday.

Weather was much cooler first thing this morning but was very warm by the end of the ride.


----------



## Leodis (19 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Another commute record - did 45 miles this morning. Done just over 300 miles commuting this week, I might make my first ever 400 mile week by Sunday.
> 
> Weather was much cooler first thing this morning but was very warm by the end of the ride.


 

Are you welded to the bike? Jesus, if I did 300 miles in a week I would look like that fat bloke who is now a very skinny bloke. What bike are you riding to do 45 miles into work?


----------



## nilling (19 Jul 2013)

New route in this morning. It’s a little longer but I’m hoping it’ll take me out of the school/commute routes just before I get near work. I’m overtaking a car parked in the cycle lane (sigh) and approaching the traffic lights, where I turn right. The lights are on red, my lane is clear and there’s about six cars in the left lane. I’m already in a primary from the overtake and doing just under 20mph, so quick shoulder check and give right turn signal. Car horn sounds from behind. I look back and there’s a small white Toyota about 15m behind. Just as I’m thinking that maybe I have got into the right lane too early he moves into the left lane. I brake and slow down to see what he wants. When he finally gets alongside me he just shouts “wait” and then starts some nonsensical ranting about me keeping to the left I cannot hear much more after that as I’m too busy laughing. I think some ppl didn't have a good sleep last night


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jul 2013)

Leodis said:


> Are you welded to the bike? Jesus, if I did 300 miles in a week I would look like that fat bloke who is now a very skinny bloke. What bike are you riding to do 45 miles into work?


 
My arse feels like it has been attacked by a welder. I ride a Specialized Sirrus Elite, though I did do one day this week on the Allez. I am a fat bloke trying to become a skinny bloke.


----------



## Leodis (19 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> My arse feels like it has been attacked by a welder. I ride a Specialized Sirrus Elite, though I did do one day this week on the Allez. I am a fat bloke trying to become a skinny bloke.


 

On a hybrid... There is me talking myself into spending £1500 on a Ribble just so I can cycle longer distances.. 45 miles though, are you doing that home as well? I would be falling asleep at me desk


----------



## Mile195 (19 Jul 2013)

Well, more a tale from yesterdays commute. En route, I think I lost my Fenix flashlight that I use as my front light. I remember someone shouting at me at one point, but it was a dubious area and it seemed more likely they were after my bike so I carried on riding... oops...

Then I think I left my wind jacket in a pub.

The irony is that I need not have taken the flashlight OR the windjacket out with me yesterday. 

Thank christ it's Friday!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jul 2013)

Leodis said:


> On a hybrid... There is me talking myself into spending £1500 on a Ribble just so I can cycle longer distances.. 45 miles though, are you doing that home as well? I would be falling asleep at me desk


 
I only do 20 - 25 miles on the way home. I don't do 45 miles every day, normally it is 35 miles into work and 20 home, just with this nice weather I have extended it a bit.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jul 2013)

BSRU said:


> Small things please small minds but how I enjoyed this
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pX_7Mcm8URU






hehehehe... he was trying.....


----------



## HLaB (19 Jul 2013)

Did what's turning into a regular commute as in the summer I like to know roughly how long it'll take and use my flexi time in the evenings.


----------



## BSRU (19 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> hehehehe... he was trying.....


I can even claim my first FCN points of the year, my hairy legs add two points to my FCN


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Jul 2013)

By way of experiment I decided to ride in secondary the whole way in. Not an experiment I will repeat.


----------



## HLaB (19 Jul 2013)

BSRU said:


> I can even claim my first FCN points of the year, my hairy legs add two points to my FCN


 In that case mine will add 5


----------



## BSRU (19 Jul 2013)

HLaB said:


> In that case mine will add 5


----------



## BSRU (19 Jul 2013)

As always the wide angle lens makes things look further away than they really are, luckily I have good well maintained brakes.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8Z2ydso-B4


All for nothing as they ended up stuck at the set of traffic lights just ahead where I was able to tell the driver how good their driving was


----------



## MickL (19 Jul 2013)

BSRU said:


> As always the wide angle lens makes things look further away than they really are, luckily I have good well maintained brakes.
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8Z2ydso-B4
> ...




Ive had a few of those I just give them a formal wave and mouthed f**ing dick head


----------



## ohnovino (19 Jul 2013)

Riding through a quiet residential road, there's a little boy on a balance bike on the pavement with his grandparents. His granddad is ahead of him cheering him on, and the boy's riding as quick as he can. The granddad points at me and shouts to the kid, "look, you're as quick as that man on his big bike".

So I get out of the saddle and ride like I'm sprinting flat out (although I've shifted to my lowest gear so I'm barely moving). The boy goes faster and faster, checking over is shoulder to see if he's still ahead of me. He wins the race to his granddad, I start clapping and tell him "you're too quick for me!", and he has a massive grin on his face.

Best. Commute. Ever.


----------



## BSRU (19 Jul 2013)

ohnovino said:


> Riding through a quiet residential road, there's a little boy on a balance bike on the pavement with his grandparents. His granddad is ahead of him cheering him on, and the boy's riding as quick as he can. The granddad points at me and shouts to the kid, "look, you're as quick as that man on his big bike".
> 
> So I get out of the saddle and ride like I'm sprinting flat out (although I've shifted to my lowest gear so I'm barely moving). The boy goes faster and faster, checking over is shoulder to see if he's still ahead of me. He wins the race to his granddad, I start clapping and tell him "you're too quick for me!", and he has a massive grin on his face.
> 
> Best. Commute. Ever.


You've lived the Wiggle advert


----------



## Frood42 (19 Jul 2013)

BSRU said:


> You've lived the Wiggle advert


 

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CF0VQIADebE


----------



## fossyant (19 Jul 2013)

Nearly took out a nobber on a bike. Yup, full gear, just turned right as I was overtaking him. Look or indeed signal before turning please !


----------



## Shut Up Legs (19 Jul 2013)

This guy was really in a hurry. I do hope he got there in 1 piece


----------



## G3CWI (19 Jul 2013)

Frood42 said:


> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CF0VQIADebE





Our dream...

Is you buying loads of stuff from us...


----------



## Frood42 (19 Jul 2013)

G3CWI said:


> Our dream...
> 
> Is you buying loads of stuff from us...


 


Never used Wiggle, yet.


----------



## dave r (19 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Another commute record - did 45 miles this morning. Done just over 300 miles commuting this week, I might make my first ever 400 mile week by Sunday.
> 
> Weather was much cooler first thing this morning but was very warm by the end of the ride.


If I did 300 miles in a week the Mrs would serve the divorce papers, and I'd be on my knees.


----------



## potsy (19 Jul 2013)

fossyant said:


> Nearly took out a nobber on a bike. Yup, full gear, just turned right as I was overtaking him. Look or indeed signal before turning please !


This is why all proper commuters have a mirror 

Not a commute as such but I was riding your way home yesterday afternoon (4.30pm) the traffic through Cheadle was mental, filtering all the way to Stockport.
Also saw a guy being put into the back of a cop car with handcuffs on outside the white hart pub


----------



## Leodis (19 Jul 2013)

Frood42 said:


> Never used Wiggle, yet.


 

You get free sweets


----------



## Frood42 (19 Jul 2013)

Leodis said:


> You get free sweets


 
If it was free cake, then they would have a new customer for life!


----------



## fossyant (19 Jul 2013)

potsy said:


> This is why all proper commuters have a mirror
> 
> Not a commute as such but I was riding your way home yesterday afternoon (4.30pm) the traffic through Cheadle was mental, filtering all the way to Stockport.
> Also saw a guy being put into the back of a cop car with handcuffs on outside the white hart pub


 
Ah the pub had Police tape over the main entrance - wondered what was going on. Traffic was indeed mental !

You know when it's hot - got on the bike this morning and couldn't feel a cool breeze at 30 mph !


----------



## nilling (19 Jul 2013)

How did I forget to take a water bottle for the trip home? Maybe sat in an air conditioned office all day ;-)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jul 2013)

Very hot, for once I was glad I had a headwind for the last leg, even though it was hard work.


----------



## MisterStan (19 Jul 2013)

Caught up with @kevin_cambs_uk on the way home, had a good chat with him. A bit windy but nothing to moan about.

All in all, a good end to a cracking week of weather and cycle commuting.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (19 Jul 2013)

lovely ride home, met up with @martinclive and @MisterStan, much better ride going home for a change a good chat, great tail wind, shame it had to end, nice to see them again on the busway.


----------



## paul04 (19 Jul 2013)

I am convinced that the sun has got to some drivers, one driver indicating left, so I get ready for the over take, then the driver turns right 

another driver just pulls out of the side road without even looking my way, the usual excuse, "sorry mate I did not see you" even though I was wear a bright red cycling shirt, he could have seen me 200 yards away if he would have looked.

and another excellent manoeuvre by Mr white van man, who decided to do a u turn in the middle of the road without any indication,

Even with all that, still a good ride into work and home, loving this weather, even though I am drinking water like a fish, I swear my backpack weights a ton with all the extra drinks


----------



## Spartak (19 Jul 2013)

Great commute tonight, even managed a 4th place on a Strava segment 

Just off Kellaway Ave. there was a burst water mains, with water gushing 15 ft into the air !!!


----------



## donnydave (19 Jul 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> lovely ride home, met up with @martinclive and @MisterStan, much better ride going home for a change a good chat, great tail wind, shame it had to end, nice to see them again on the busway.



None of you had a bright orange top on did you? I passed two guys taking it steady and chatting just out of Histon. Remember the busway from histon to the college is closed on Monday


----------



## MisterStan (19 Jul 2013)

donnydave said:


> None of you had a bright orange top on did you? I passed two guys taking it steady and chatting just out of Histon. Remember the busway from histon to the college is closed on Monday


No, but were you on a white/red Giant Rapid? Vest top? Tattoo on one arm?


----------



## gaz (19 Jul 2013)

Had some muppet behind me who loved using his bell, could hear him dinging it at every car driver who came across. Seriously dude, do you think the drivers can hear that piece of crap?
To my surprise, he then used it twice on me, once when I wasn't filtering fast enough for him and another when I did't go at a pelican crossing when the light was flashing amber and someone was crossing.


----------



## Matthew_T (19 Jul 2013)

gaz said:


> Had some muppet behind me who loved using his bell, could hear him dinging it at every car driver who came across. Seriously dude, do you think the drivers can hear that piece of crap?
> To my surprise, he then used it twice on me, once when I wasn't filtering fast enough for him and another when I did't go at a pelican crossing when the light was flashing amber and someone was crossing.


daffodils in cars, daffodils on bikes. daffodils everywhere.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Jul 2013)

Rode in, got train to London mid-morning. Left London by train after 17:00 and had to go to office to collect bike. Office is, regrettably, further south from London than home. Left the office late. In fact slung out by the departing cleaners. In a thoroughly bad mood. Low sun at 19:00 or so and I'm riding west, right into it, nearly all the way. One rear light on helmet. Bright. One flashing rear light. Brighter. You know what comes next...

Got smidsy'd from behind as I slowed to walking pace for a T junction with the sun straight ahead but at least his ABS meant he steered around me. Audi A8 - yawn - since you ask. 

After discussing the meaning of life "It's mine and I want to keep it" we parted. Last 8km were bliss, went up the last climb like it wasn't there, rolled through town and all the lights went green, got home. Kissed wife. Thanked God for bicycles.

Bad mood gone.


----------



## MickL (19 Jul 2013)

Well thats my pb 103 miles in one week of commuting plus I did two detours one to claim 2 portals and link the for the Android game ingress and the other to help someone lost down on the canals only down side was my newly brought panniers from aldi snapping of the carrier other than that an enjoyable ride home :-)


----------



## donnydave (20 Jul 2013)

MisterStan said:


> No, but were you on a white/red Giant Rapid? Vest top? Tattoo on one arm?



giant rapid yes, but mine is white/black/grey. I only have blue cycling tops. No tats. Single left hand pannier.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jul 2013)

dave r said:


> If I did 300 miles in a week the Mrs would serve the divorce papers, and I'd be on my knees.


 
I just get up early for work, leave the house for 6am, get to work 8:30 - 8:45 depending on which route I have taken. Normally home for 18:30.

Finished the week with 332.9 commuting miles (I know should have done an extra tenth!) and with a couple of evening pootles and a 40 miler this morning have broken 400 miles in a week for the first time.


----------



## bicyclos (20 Jul 2013)

Mileage down this week commuting, Had a stomach bug and had to take sick leave from work early on Wednesday morning and Thursday. Had no energy going into work on Friday, my legs felt like treacle. Going to service the bike this weekend and nothing else....


----------



## paul04 (20 Jul 2013)

Really good ride in to work and back home. got 2 PB's on strava segments this morning, and even got a KOM+ 2 PB's on the way home, its a lot better when its quiet on the roads


----------



## dave r (20 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I just get up early for work, leave the house for 6am, get to work 8:30 - 8:45 depending on which route I have taken. Normally home for 18:30.
> 
> Finished the week with 332.9 commuting miles (I know should have done an extra tenth!) and with a couple of evening pootles and a 40 miler this morning have broken 400 miles in a week for the first time.


 
With a 8:00am start I'd need to be out about 5:30am which would mean being up about 4:30am, with a 4:45pm finish I'd be home about 7:15 pm and need to be back in bed about 10pm to get up 4:30am, by the end of the week I'd be falling asleep over my tea and at weekends I'd be just wanting to rest and recover for the next batch of commuting, and that does not take into account the fact that we work till we've finished so if we haven't finished before home time we carry on till the work is done, on a busy month end Friday it could mean we are not out before 5pm even though we are supposed to finish at 12:30, the Mrs would definitely serve the papers if I did that.


----------



## HLaB (20 Jul 2013)

Lol, on Friday evening I was in go slow mode and opted for a shared use path for the commute. At one point it was blocked by peds (fair enough they've every right). Hence I was only going walking pace and called a polite 'excuse me please' and a young woman turned to her boyfriend/husband/partner, 'see I told you'. Before she could even get her next words out he told her exactly that, 'he did say a polite excuse me and he's almost at a standstill


----------



## Bill-H (21 Jul 2013)

After yesterday's commute went wrong with chain coming off up a hill.I was chuffed to break six PB's on way in to work today 
https://www.strava.com/activities/68618707


----------



## HLaB (22 Jul 2013)

Went one of my shorter routes to work this morning (the shortest one involves a school and a major rbt, so I tend to avoid that), it was a day for pull outs/ accross and 'must overtakes'.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jul 2013)

So hot this morning.. phew..

And full of nobber nodders on bikes who have very little or no roadcraft/knowledge.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (22 Jul 2013)

Nice ride this morning, hit by a bus, nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jul 2013)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Nice ride this morning, hit by a bus, nothing out of the ordinary.


 


C'mon, you know you can't leave it at that....


----------



## Peter Armstrong (22 Jul 2013)

Ha Ha just plodding along minding my own business, bus attempts a pass, he must have thought I disappeared once his mirrors passed me and started to turn in to soon. More of a light push on my side of arm/shoulder as at the point we would be doing the same sort of speed, like leaning on a wall but at 25 mph. I didn’t come off or even come close to.


----------



## BSRU (22 Jul 2013)

A busy weekend resulted in feeling very lethargic this morning, slept in and cycled in an hour later so only cycled 33km .
Will take the rest of the day easy so I can be back to normal energy levels for tomorrows predicted downpour.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jul 2013)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Ha Ha just plodding along minding my own business, bus attempts a pass, he must have thought I disappeared once his mirrors passed me and started to turn in to soon. More of a light push on my side of arm/shoulder as at the point we would be doing the same sort of speed, like leaning on a wall but at 25 mph. I didn’t come off or even come close to.


 


ay 25mph? That sounds scary to me... glad to hear nothing more came of it.


----------



## MickL (22 Jul 2013)

little cooler today but muggy, meant to be very warm tonight on the way home with showers and thunder so looking forward to that tonight.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Jul 2013)

Very misty morning, nice and cool with a slight breeze. Scalped a roadie going up a hill, think he was a bit shocked when fat bloke on a hybrid said morning and went on his way


----------



## Peter Armstrong (22 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> ay 25mph? That sounds scary to me... glad to hear nothing more came of it.


 

He pass me when I was doing about 20 but just before the gradient got a little steeper so I natural would have speed up from about 20-25mph. normally I would be doing 30mph by the time I get about half way down the hill. So in the end the bus held me up.

It’s always the same mentality. must....pass...cyclist....



Strange I wasn’t even angry nor did I bother confronting him at the lights where was both stopped. Watched to many YouTube videos to see it never ends nicely.


----------



## HLaB (22 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> So hot this morning.. phew..
> 
> And full of nobber nodders on bikes who have very little or no roadcraft/knowledge.


My ride was too short to get het up but at one typical pinch point/ length (a section of road heavily parked and with lights in the middle a bus and a van (heading opposite ways) couldn't get by each other and one 'nodder' couldn't follow my lead of waiting behind the van and had to squeeze through the parkcars onto the pavement!


----------



## potsy (22 Jul 2013)

First commute for 2 weeks, mix of road and trail.
Got to work to be told about a colleague getting hit and run last week and left unconscious in the road, broken arm amongst other injuries.


----------



## BSRU (22 Jul 2013)

potsy said:


> First commute for 2 weeks, mix of road and trail.
> Got to work to be told about a colleague getting hit and run last week and left unconscious in the road, broken arm amongst other injuries.


Some complete bar***** out there


----------



## potsy (22 Jul 2013)

Almost ended up having my own head-on crash tonight, bus pulled in on the opposite side of the road to me, all the cars decided they were overtaking it no matter what was coming the other way, in this case me 
First couple went and the rest just blindly followed, cue mr BMW driver having to slam his brakes on to avoid me, the bus passengers may have heard a very loud sweary word


----------



## donnydave (22 Jul 2013)

I think I just had the best ride home I'll ever had. I'm actually now a little sad. 10mph tailwind the whole way and I finally made the change from baggy shorts to lycra cycling shorts (dhb aeron pro) after an long mental struggle. What a difference it makes when you can concentrate on technique instead of itching around on the saddle with sub-optimal clothing! I only have Strava on if I feel like I'm going to be fast and its a good job I had it on today, thanks to a little help from the wind and some increased enthusiasm/motivation I got my first KOM, a 2nd place, couple of 5ths and about 10 PB's. Hurrah!

Looking at the weather tomorrow though I'm going to pay dearly for the brilliance of today


----------



## kipster (22 Jul 2013)

Quiet ride in, almost had a people carrier pull out from a side road, on a 90 degree bend, he saw me thought he'd make it, I shout no and he stays put. I'd like to think he heard me but think he may have figured it out for himself 

The ride home was the longer route with hills. The stretch with the tail wind was lovely, and great drivers who waited patiently behind me while i was doing 30mph. When there was a open bit of road, I slowed a bit and waved them by, it's a 60 mph limit country lane. I finished sweating 30 minutes after arriving home, looking forward for the rain tomorrow to test the waterproof ness of the panniers.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jul 2013)

It was so hot and humid in London this evening. Made for a very hard commute home. Energy sapping. Near fell off the bike when I got home. And got in just before a short clouburst.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (22 Jul 2013)

What can I say, a tail wind coming home, can you believe that a TAIL WIND ! Finally!!
25 mph on the flat, got to love that


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Jul 2013)

Just a bit warm tonight on the way home, wind is now picking up and the clouds are getting a bit darker, going to be fun in the morning.


----------



## videoman (22 Jul 2013)

Completed my first 20 mile commute two weeks ago having not ridden my bike this year. Managed 10 miles pleasure ride Saturday and Sunday and completed another commute today, around trip of 21 miles. Seat contact area a bit tender and very hot but enjoyed it immensely. Everybody thinks I'm mad though as at the moment I have the use of two vehicles and take the bike in this weather!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Jul 2013)

Saw a bloke wearing the same Morvelo Hazard jersey as me and we both said 'snap'!


----------



## glenn forger (22 Jul 2013)

face full of lies all the way home, big bastard flies hitting my face all the way.


----------



## Leodis (23 Jul 2013)

Thunder, lightening and heavy rain... Time for the waterproofs. 30 mins to go


----------



## Tribanite (23 Jul 2013)

videoman said:


> Completed my first 20 mile commute two weeks ago having not ridden my bike this year. Managed 10 miles pleasure ride Saturday and Sunday and completed another commute today, around trip of 21 miles. Seat contact area a bit tender and very hot but enjoyed it immensely. Everybody thinks I'm mad though as at the moment I have the use of two vehicles and take the bike in this weather!



Your the sane and enlightened one. Well done and keep at it!


----------



## martint235 (23 Jul 2013)

Flashes of lightening as I left the house. Then heavy spots of rain started to fall as I got towards Kidbrooke. Off to the south east looked to be a huge storm on the make with flashes continuing. Off to the south west looked clear so raced the storm in to work. Got here dry (well not wet from rain). Great to have a quiet bike again!

And I'm a legend with the local yoof after beating one of them on his moped down Welling Way last night. Could have passed him sooner but I thought he was toying with me, waiting for me to come along side and then he'd rev off. However I passed him cleanly at about 32mph.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (23 Jul 2013)

Well first time since Jan 2010 I have come by car, although the wife dropped me off with the bike to go home on.
The roads were just too flooded and with such low visibility I actually thought it was too dangerous for the 17 mile journey on roads with cars, people had headlights on and some cars didn't and they were hard to see, that with the risk of being hit by lightning. I would have started off it was not raining, but it just opened up at 7 and thought too risky.


----------



## MisterStan (23 Jul 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Well first time since Jan 2010 I have come by car, although the wife dropped me off with the bike to go home on.
> The roads were just too flooded and with such low visibility I actually thought it was too dangerous for the 17 mile journey on roads with cars, people had headlights on and some cars didn't and they were hard to see, that with the risk of being hit by lightning. I would have started off it was not raining, but it just opened up at 7 and thought too risky.


 
I came up the Busway Kev, didn't feel that good on the roads, some flash flooding in St Ives (Houghton Road, going past Hill Rise and Ramsey Road between the Seven Wives pub and the river). 
I did see a few cyclists without lights on the roads - and some cars too. 
Overshoes & waterproofs? May as well have not bothered!


----------



## Beebo (23 Jul 2013)

yuk, hot and sweaty on the way in, and I didnt sleep much last night 'cos of the thunder and rain.

Will it still be dry when I cycle home again?


----------



## martinclive (23 Jul 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Well first time since Jan 2010 I have come by car, although the wife dropped me off with the bike to go home on.
> The roads were just too flooded and with such low visibility I actually thought it was too dangerous for the 17 mile journey on roads with cars, people had headlights on and some cars didn't and they were hard to see, that with the risk of being hit by lightning. I would have started off it was not raining, but it just opened up at 7 and thought too risky.


 
+1 to that (though @MisterStan did call me a wimp for taking the car!) Kudos to him though - just seen his Strava trace and he did ride this morning


----------



## MisterStan (23 Jul 2013)

martinclive said:


> +1 to that (though @MisterStan *did call me a wimp* for taking the car!) Kudos to him though - just seen his Strava trace and he did ride this morning


Taken in jest, one hopes?


----------



## BSRU (23 Jul 2013)

All those weeks of dry commuting came to a end today, rode through three thunderstorms in two hours.
Like having a slightly warm shower, every now and then someone presses the "power shower" button
The worst part was going downhill in a torrential downpour, road completely submerged by a deep raging river and the rain so heavy I couldn't see a thing and stinging my eyes(no glasses they just steamed up).


----------



## MickL (23 Jul 2013)

32.4 C down the canal last night, might explain why the old man on the bridge was naked!!!
No commute today, just didnt fancy it in this weather.


----------



## HLaB (23 Jul 2013)

Wet, Wet, Wet (with a bit of Marti Pellow) about summed it up; although if I had been positioned incorrectly on the very 1st rbt it wouldn't have got that far, SMIDSY pulled straight on to it. After where he would have run over an incorrectly positioned cuyclist he slammed on his brakes in panic. It must have been the bright white rain jacket, the red gillet or the fashion fail contrast with the yellow tyres and yellow cap which made me invisible untill then


----------



## Peter Armstrong (23 Jul 2013)

If you cycled to then you are hard!


----------



## Cycleconvert (23 Jul 2013)

Boy am I glad it has cooled down a little. Had bits of thunder this morning before I left but so far no proper storms. Ride in was sunny but i'm sure it's going to hit at some point. Hopefully not on my way home.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Jul 2013)

First two miles a massive downpour, wet through by the time I got off the drive. Then 35 miles of no rain but wet roads, then the last three miles were worse than the first two, still beats driving.


----------



## MisterStan (23 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> First two miles a massive downpour, wet through by the time I got off the drive. Then 35 miles of no rain but wet roads, then the last three miles were worse than the first two, *still beats driving*.


Certainly does.


----------



## BSRU (23 Jul 2013)

It's only water


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2dlShtuRSk


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jul 2013)

Think I was one of the lucky ones.
No rain and dry roads for the commute.


----------



## MisterStan (23 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Think I was one of the lucky ones.
> No rain and dry roads for the commute.


 
Jammy sod! I've been up since 2:30 am more or less listening to thunder and rain and our cat who was scared! Even my daughter slept through.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (23 Jul 2013)

Very wet, thunder storm well underway when I left. But to be honest not much of a problem this time of year when it's warm, short sleeve jersey, shorts and over shoes. The only annoying thing was having to ride some sections on the pavement as the roads were flooded.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jul 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Jammy sod! I've been up since 2:30 am more or less listening to thunder and rain and our cat who was scared! Even my daughter slept through.


 


Oh Gawd, we had the same at 2am... but without the cat.. and the 3yo woke up wanting a bit of assurance.


----------



## gambatte (23 Jul 2013)

No choice, cars in the shop. Had to cycle 15 miles into work.
After the 1st 100yds I knew I’d have wussed out given the choice. Skys opened up and lighting up and that trickle down my back towards my..... saddle, lets me know this bike has no mudguards. 5 mins before I left, I was wondering if it was going to rain. It definitely made up it’s mind! Didn’t take long to realise there was no point glancing down to double check what gear I was in. Soon as I tried all the water flowed to the low point of my glasses. Strange how as soon as you’re soaked, the rain loses a lot of it’s power to make you uncomfortable? I actually enjoyed the ride, not often you get ‘fireworks’
Had a couple of fun bits.
1. Dual carriageway, riding wide as the entire LH lanes a lake, luckily no one decided to pass on the left.
2. Downhill approach to a roundabout, where I’m turning right. I’m at the right hand side of the lane, in the top cog doing 30mph+. I’m just thinking of starting to hit the brakes, arm out, indicating my intention at the RAB. There’s oncoming traffic, easily seen – straight road and headlights on. All of a sudden, the **** behind me floors it and goes for the pass. He’s the only one accelerating, the other two of us in the scenario are braking, pretty heavily. Really thought it was gonna be a head-on.
Anyway, got to work. Changed. Wrung out my clothes and currently looking for the best way to dry them. I didn’t consider this. It’s summer, so the radiators are off..... will they dry with just the airflow from a 6” clip fan?


----------



## donnydave (23 Jul 2013)

MisterStan said:


> I came up the Busway Kev, didn't feel that good on the roads, some flash flooding in St Ives (Houghton Road, going past Hill Rise and Ramsey Road between the Seven Wives pub and the river).
> I did see a few cyclists without lights on the roads - and some cars too.
> Overshoes & waterproofs? May as well have not bothered!



Same here, my overshoes haven't seen daylight since the winter and I now remember that I need to get some new ones. Nice soggy feet. Everything else was fine though, saw a couple of brave souls but all those fair weather wimps were nowhere to be seen. Did you pass me going into histon where the new houses are, light green rucksack and continental shorts? We really must arrange a time to meet, my wife is starting a new job so I will be losing my morning cycle buddy


----------



## kipster (23 Jul 2013)

Warm, no rain, a couple of cars, no rain overnight, no thunder, no lightning, no other cyclists. The sun is still out, a few clouds in the sky in north Hampshire, it may turn later but hopefully I'll miss it.


----------



## MisterStan (23 Jul 2013)

donnydave said:


> Did you pass me going into histon where the new houses are, light green rucksack and continental shorts?


Not me, I was on the winter/wet weather bike today - for all the good it did me! But I think I know the guy you're talking about - white Giant Defy? He's pretty quick!


donnydave said:


> my wife is starting a new job so I will be losing my morning cycle buddy


Grounds for divorce, surely?


donnydave said:


> We really must arrange a time to meet,


Sounds good - we are usually at Swavesey GBW for 07.20 ish, so Longstanton 5 or so minutes later....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Jul 2013)

Flip the good weather turns some people into boorish ejits behind the wheel of their wankpanzers. Nobber wanted me to pull over to the gutter through roadworks so he could put his box in the 5m gap between my front wheel and the 4x4 in front. And when I didn't he sat on my backwheel and rode his horn. Once out of the road works the whole queue stopped, brake lights blazing and I cruised up the outside and away.


----------



## Nocode (23 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Oh Gawd, we had the same at 2am... but without the cat.. and the 3yo woke up wanting a bit of assurance.


 

Same here - but with 4 cats all in the bedroom!


----------



## dave r (23 Jul 2013)

Managed to ride in this morning between the showers, raining when I got up but it stopped just before I left and started again just after I got to work, the dry ride home tonight was spoilt by a puncture a short distance from home, my first this year I think, bontrager race lite hardcases are almost bullet proof.


----------



## gambatte (23 Jul 2013)

Last 15mile leg of my 2 day commute and the returns uphill overall. Legs had gone at 12/13 miles. Cadence and gears were low. Then I got overtook by a guy on an mtb. SCR was on. Next mile saw the lead change 3 times, before I left him on a long ascent. :-)
Now I'm knackered. I feel an early night is in order......


----------



## paul04 (23 Jul 2013)

Well I wimped out today and took the car to work, its was 7am and it look more like midnight it was that dark, had thunder and lightning in the distance, and then the heavens opened, never seen so much rain for a long time,
The lightning must had been a couple of miles away in Manchester city centre as it hit Piccadilly railway station
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-23416589


----------



## potsy (23 Jul 2013)

Thunder and lightning as I was leaving home this morning, got a bit soaked 

Expecting more of the same coming home but thankfully it was sunny spells instead, only down side was I hadn't taken my sunglasses so was squinting all the way home


----------



## donnydave (23 Jul 2013)

Thankfully the rain stopped in Cambridge just in time for my ride home, second day in a row with a nice little tailwind.

I discovered today though that I must be right on the very edge in terms of eating enough throughout the day (and eating the right stuff too). Due to having to arrange clothes for optimum drying when I got to work, I only had 3 or 4 mouthfuls of my usual massive bowl of porridge. Then lunch was shop bought white bread instead of homemade wholemeal bread. Also due to logistical problems with purchasing appropriate sandwich fillings I had corner shop cheapest white cheese, the stuff that bends like rubber. All this meant that I really felt drained and empty when I set off home and was soooo slooooowwww compared to yesterday. I'm sat at home now enjoying a hot chocolate trying to get my strength back up.

I think I need to keep a stock of extra snacks at work for situations like this to give a boost on the ride home if my normal eating strategy gets disrupted, something good and wholesome too. Any suggestions?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (23 Jul 2013)

MisterStan said:


> I came up the Busway Kev, didn't feel that good on the roads, some flash flooding in St Ives (Houghton Road, going past Hill Rise and Ramsey Road between the Seven Wives pub and the river).
> I did see a few cyclists without lights on the roads - and some cars too.
> Overshoes & waterproofs? May as well have not bothered!


 
Respect mate for going in on the bike, I think if the MTB was ready with the mud guards I would have gone dawn the bus way, but I vowed never to go down it when its wet cause it makes the bike so dirty with all that really fine sand stuff !and I really can't be bothered to strip the bike at the weekend to get all the water out the frame !


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (23 Jul 2013)

martinclive said:


> +1 to that (though @MisterStan did call me a wimp for taking the car!) Kudos to him though - just seen his Strava trace and he did ride this morning


He has put me to shame !
well done that man !


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jul 2013)

Just got through the door at home and it started to rain.... Gods are smiling on me today.
Very bleedin' muggy out there.

Oh yes, and blew someone away with a bit of SCR on Bromley Hill...luv it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Jul 2013)

Very hard work tonight, just couldn't get going, at least it was dry, but the wind couldn't decide which way to play and seemed to spend the majority of the ride riding against it.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Very hard work tonight, just couldn't get going, at least it was dry, but the wind couldn't decide which way to play and seemed to spend the majority of the ride riding against it.


 


The wind has dropped in Londinium thank gawd..


----------



## fossyant (23 Jul 2013)

Pulling on soggy shorts and socks that have been in your panniers all day isn't pleasant. Down side of not being in my office when its been wet, can't dry anything.


----------



## HLaB (23 Jul 2013)

Got out to a p'ture tonight, it was the club training but after that I wasn't in the mood. Fixed it and would have still made but as I said I wasn't in the mood, other than that it was a pretty quiet ride.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Jul 2013)

fossyant said:


> Pulling on soggy shorts and socks that have been in your panniers all day isn't pleasant. Down side of not being in my office when its been wet, can't dry anything.


 
I took spare kit with me today as I didn't want the hassle of trying to dry my kit.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (23 Jul 2013)

For the first time in months I rode in with a rucksack today, took dry gear incase I couldn't get the morning stuff comfortably dry enough. Amazingly, without really going for it, it was my second quickest mph of the year for a morning commute !. I need 50.5 miles tomorrow to break the 4000 miles year to date mark, well pleased with this


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Jul 2013)

It is a truth universally acknowledged that any man in possession of a vehicle in Sussex upon which the words 'Highway Maintenance' are inscribed with be an utter ****.

(with apologies to any who work in Highway Maintenance who aren't)


----------



## simon the viking (23 Jul 2013)

Took the car for the first time in weeks and got caught in the aftermath of this......
http://www.burtonmail.co.uk/News/Traffic-tailbacks-after-two-car-smash-20130723172442.htm

Only held up for 10-15 mins.... but on bike I would held up for 0 mins as would have gone a different cycle path route


----------



## martint235 (24 Jul 2013)

So is there a better way to start a day than zipping past Selhurst station at 30mph? There sure is, zipping past Selhurst station at 30mph on Lelly!!! Just trying out the rig for next week to make sure no small adjustments need to be made. An absolutely joy to ride to work.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Jul 2013)

After struggling last night, positively flew to work this morning. Big thanks to the roadie who towed me for a good 3 to 4 miles, I caught him quite easily, but I had to work very hard to stay with him, got my average way higher than normal.


----------



## G3CWI (24 Jul 2013)

Too tired to cycle in today. Hangs head in shame.


----------



## MickL (24 Jul 2013)

G3CWI said:


> Too tired to cycle in today. Hangs head in shame.


No Shame, I felt the same plus I pulled my back this morning somehow so took the car.


----------



## BSRU (24 Jul 2013)

Been taking the mickey out of the Mrs. for having a "cold" on the hottest days of the year, payback time today as I now have it.
Managed 53.5km this morning but average down by 2kph and it felt like it as well .
Will have an easy ride home and hopefully back to 100% tomorrow.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Jul 2013)

offed. Left hooked by a metallic red Range Rover who turned across me into a car park, without indicating, whilst I was in a cycle lane less than 100m from my own front door. Stood bike on nose to avoid hitting his rear quarter, and lost balance, ended up in heap in cycle lane. He knew what he'd done but didn't stop and scarpered through the car park pronto, as no such car was there when I'd dusted myself off and went for a look see. Didn't get his number. Reported it to Operation Crackdown.

Gonna have to think even harder about a headcam.


----------



## fossyant (24 Jul 2013)

Hows the bike


----------



## BSRU (24 Jul 2013)

GregCollins said:


> offed. Left hooked by a metallic red Range Rover who turned across me into a car park, without indicating, whilst I was in a cycle lane less than 100m from my own front door. Stood bike on nose to avoid hitting his rear quarter, and lost balance, ended up in heap in cycle lane. He knew what he'd done but didn't stop and scarpered through the car park pronto, as no such car was there when I'd dusted myself off and went for a look see. Didn't get his number. Reported it to Operation Crackdown.
> 
> Gonna have to think even harder about a headcam.


What a cockwomble, hopefully the car park maybe covered by cctv, some even log registrations to ensure cars do not overstay.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Jul 2013)

BSRU said:


> What a cockwomble, hopefully the car park maybe covered by cctv, some even log registrations to ensure cars do not overstay.


Not around here. **sad face**


----------



## HLaB (24 Jul 2013)

Had a visit from a painter today so didn't get away until 9:30 and missed the chaotic traffic. Despite the calmness however passing a junction a woman in a red Audi eyed me up and carefully pulled out figuring probably that I'd hold her up. It was a bit ignorant but quite easy to avoid. Anoyingly she proceded at 15mph (you cant go much faster in a wide car), had to stopp at a red light and after the line of parked cars she pulled into the housing estate. An ignorant pull out to hold me 1/4 of a mile, well at least the cast was wide enough that I got an effortless draft


----------



## Christopher (24 Jul 2013)

took the long way in. Saw a fellow cycle-commuter (a girl) with a pink rucsac. Jeez even outdoor equipment for adults is coloured by gender, think of pink cagoules yuk.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (24 Jul 2013)

Longest commute of the year today @ 84.4 miles round trip, equal distance there and back, 2 hrs 11 going in and 2 hrs 16 on the home leg.  But, I now have no cycling for the next 5 days


----------



## Stevie Mcluskey (24 Jul 2013)

First comedy clipless slow motion fall for a while on way home tonight. Just started going uphill . What looked like a the tail end of a set of ladders in outside lane and guy in car pulled in close to me (not dangerously) to avoid. Too busy watching him lost momentum , lost balance and down i went (at least the right way on to the pavement).
Think i made a young lady walking on the pavements night. She couldnt stop laughing. Quickly back on board and on my way.


----------



## fossyant (24 Jul 2013)

Nothing more than the shortest route home tonight. Got showered, went out to see Despicable Me 2. Great, just as good as the first. Hilarious.


----------



## BSRU (25 Jul 2013)

Very quiet roads now the schools have broken up except for the huge traffic jam caused by the M4 westbound being closed between the the two turn offs for Swindon, although no problem for anyone on two wheels


----------



## MickL (25 Jul 2013)

Back on the bike this morning, decided not to bother with my normal canal route after the downpour we had early this morning. Lowered my seat a tad as I always feel Im over reaching and getting numb hands after a few miles, my thighs didn't like it but got up the hills quicker and got to work quicker on my Subway but decided to put my coat on as the black clouds rolled in... and it didn't rain so proper boil in the bag still nice enough ride in :-)


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jul 2013)

Like what BSRU said... very quiet roads. No wind, no rain and a change of bike to the Van Nic made for a very pleasant, fast commute. Luvvly.


----------



## HLaB (25 Jul 2013)

Well that was a first for me. Went round a bend at a slightly complicated junction last night in the dry; one I've been through a dozen times and too busy watching traffic/ day dreaming I failed to see a pothole  I normally ride over potholes but this is the first time I've had one grip my front wheel (maybe the pothole troll  ) and off I went. Other than a slight bruise/ road rash on my elbow and tiblias anterior (just googled it), embarrassment was the only real injury.

Nothing of note happened this morning the heavy overnight rain had subsided to constant drizzle and I went by the rowing lake.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jul 2013)

Ouch.. sorry to hear about the off @HLaB.....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Jul 2013)

Nice quite ride apart from whenever I got out the saddle, then the bike made awful creaking noises, which stopped as soon as I got back into the saddle. Gave the pedals and cranks a good rub down with a cloth when I got into work and took a lot of the crud off that has built up due to the muddy roads of the last few days, hopefully that will sort it.


----------



## fossyant (25 Jul 2013)

Steady ride in, short route as got up late. Day off tomorrow.


----------



## apb (25 Jul 2013)

Wet this morning. My waterproof jacket is not so waterproof anymore.


----------



## EthelF (25 Jul 2013)

Showed remarkable restraint this morning when a pavement cyclist hit my son on his scooter. How I didn't actually thump him I don't know.
I was taking the kids to nursery, wheeling my bike, toddler in backpack carrier and 3 year old on scooter. This gormless yoof on a BSO comes trundling towards us just as the pavement narrows, and keeps going, glancing aside my son. Can't have been much of a contact as there were no tears or anything, just surprise. I stop the guy and yell at him to get on the road. He tells me not to be so rude! Don't be rude, I say, you just ran over my son! He's still alive isn't he, comes the retort. That was the point where I nearly lost it. But I guess it's undignified to start a brawl when carrying a little girl in a summer dress and sun hat on your back, also we are trying to teach our kids NOT to go around hitting people. So I told him again to get on the road, if kids can do it so can he. He rode off. On the pavement. Telling me co commit some kind of sexual act on myself. Charming fellow.
I've seen the guy riding there before. If I see him again he may just wish he'd stuck to the road, it's a traffic calmed designated cycle route ffs!

On the plus side, the pent-up anger helped me set a new record average speed on my commute!


----------



## HLaB (25 Jul 2013)

I dont know what it is about pavement cyclists, I've seen some of them weave in an out of peds/street furniture making little progress, next to a quiet and empty road ?


----------



## MisterStan (25 Jul 2013)

A visit from the fairy last night just over a mile from home, was just having the old 'fix it or walk' conversation with myself when the Wife pulled up - result - bike in boot and off we go. Not overly impressed with the Mavic Yksion tyres that came with my new Ksyriums, less than 40 miles and a p@ncture already. 

This morning, it was chucking it down again, took the wet bike (partly as it was the one with air in the tyres!) rain stopped a few miles in, so I took my waterproof jacket off. Really had Friday legs this morning. Bumped into a mate who paced me into Cambridge - probably a good thing really as it helped stretch the legs off.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Jul 2013)

I was woken at 03:20 by rain rattling on the windows.

I got up to a warm and muggy morning

I set off under a blanket of dense grey cloud, scudding northwards on a strong breeze but the blanket had holes in it. The sun was intense through the holes and in between the sky was crying from time-to-time. No one tried to kill me, and only two closes passes worth a head shake one of which earned a 'beeeeeeee-EEEEEEEP' from an oncoming car.

All in all it was akin to cycling in a sauna whilst intermittently being sprayed with a fine mist of cold water from a lawn sprinkler. Delicious.


----------



## MisterStan (25 Jul 2013)

GregCollins said:


> I was woken at 03:20 by rain rattling on the windows.
> 
> I got up to a warm and muggy morning
> 
> ...


 
You do have a wonderful way with words Mr Collins.


----------



## paul04 (25 Jul 2013)

I took the MTB to work today as the roads were wet, a good ride into work, I just had to watch out for the odd puddle at the side of the road.

3.30 pm finished work and it was just starting to rain,
so I thought its just a quick shower, so took shelter, glad I did, it hammered it down for a good 10 minutes and then 5 minutes later sunshine, so a good ride home


----------



## MisterStan (25 Jul 2013)

One very heavy pannier ruins the handling.


----------



## 3narf (25 Jul 2013)

It started raining here about 1am. I can't sleep properly in the van when it's raining.

I thought 'at least when it's_ this_ heavy, it doesn't last long.' It lasted til my alarm went off at 0415, and kept going! I was soaked by the time I left the campsite.

The lens of my Chinese back light flew off somewhere leaving me with just the lid-mounted one.

On the plus side, with 110psi in my tyres again I've regained some of my acceleration. Funny how you don't realise the pressure is down til you check. They had about 30psi in them.

Never uneventful, is it?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Jul 2013)

Left office in a really bad place.

On exiting the drive I encountered a man on an mtb with his two little kids on their first bikes. The look on their faces shattered my bad mood.

Arrived home with positivity to spare, having got my emotional ducks in a row. 

Ain't endorphins wonderful?


----------



## gaz (25 Jul 2013)

Cycled home after 7pm today, reminded me how shoot it is to cycle after the bus lanes have closed in London. Everyone parking and driving in them.


----------



## campbellab (26 Jul 2013)

gaz said:


> Cycled home after 7pm today, reminded me how s*** it is to cycle after the bus lanes have closed in London. Everyone parking and driving in them.


Probably the only place in the country where people are aware they can drive in them outside of the marked times.


----------



## martint235 (26 Jul 2013)

Well nice little zip into work today. Lelly is now set up properly and ready for her little adventure on Sunday. Scalped a couple of roadies but other than that a very quiet trip.


----------



## BSRU (26 Jul 2013)

MisterStan said:


> One very heavy pannier ruins the handling.


You need another heavy pannier the other side to balance it out


----------



## BSRU (26 Jul 2013)

Lovely conditions for cycling this morning, last day of my personal 8 week 3,404km cycle challenge and only about 15km left which I should manage on the way home


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jul 2013)

The Sirrus sounded seriously sick on the way home last night, so came into work on the road bike, didn't really feel like biking this morning, very heavy legs, but the road bike was such a joy to ride and the weather so glorious that I ended up doing 46 miles.


----------



## chrisgatguis (26 Jul 2013)

This morning on the way in I forgot to unclip my bloody feet and fell off in slow motion just as a bus pulled up at a junction!


----------



## HLaB (26 Jul 2013)

A short ride back to the flat for me last night, I planned on going straight out for a proper ride, checked fb and a mate said he was going out in the evening so I joined him meaning I had a nice relaxed warm up. Nothing happened on the commute iirc except I got home!

This morning was quite pleasant, a little cooler but dry and bright and traffic seemed no existant so it made for a very pleasant ride in. The only thing of note I can recall is a driver not sqeezing through to beat me to road works and afterwards waiting patiently for a proper gap even though I was in a cr@ppy lane.


----------



## paul04 (26 Jul 2013)

Nice ride into work, not many cars today (you have to love the 6 weeks holidays) no parents on the school run,
Good ride home, and nice weather


----------



## HLaB (26 Jul 2013)

Beautiful evening but Ive got a ride tomorrow so I resisted extending my commute too much and made it a recovery ride too.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Jul 2013)

Last night I recounted this tale


GregCollins said:


> On exiting the drive I encountered a man on an mtb with his two little kids on their first bikes. The look on their faces shattered my bad mood.


This evening, about 50m further on from where I met Dad'n'kids I beheld a curious site. A cyclist on the cycle route/path, throwing himself into the abundant hedge where he cowered in terror in the face of an old lady and two very small dogs, long coat chihuahuas I suspect, on very short leads.

"Interesting" I thought "perhaps the two have form?" The lady nervously made her way past our two-wheeled friend and as I drew level with her she let loose a dreadful curse "****ing cycists, you're all a ****ing menace!"

Our colleague, an old boy, was picking himself out of the hedge, and I noticed he was sitting in a BSO at least two sizes too large, and the ends of his trousers were tied with string in place of cycle clips. He moved off, without a rearwards glance, just as I drew level, and a string of the most prodigious anti-canine oaths streamed from his lips "****ing dogs, they're a ****ing menace!" and similar over and over and then for no reason I could think of, he fell off. And when I say fell off, I mean he threw himself on the ground.

I stopped and offered help enquiring as to his well-being "AND YOU CAN **** OFF TOO!" was his reply.

about forty minutes later an oaf in the passenger seat of a poxy vauxhall corsa leaned out of the window and threw a bottle of something at me. It seems my taking primary on double-white lines on an A road was not appreciated by his driver. ****tards the three of them.

Funny old life innit?


----------



## donnydave (27 Jul 2013)

BSRU said:


> You need another heavy pannier the other side to balance it out



unless you go to work with one pannier as usual but don't expect to have to take your work laptop home. 4.8kg including charger, aaaaarrgghhh!


----------



## glenn forger (27 Jul 2013)

It's the heat. The cagers are going mental, you know when an approaching car wants to turn right across you and they nip over so they are clipping the corner and driving on the wrong side of the road? Had that today.


----------



## MickL (29 Jul 2013)

Little cooler today cycling in, temp sitting round 16-17c mark. Lots of puddles down the canal so lots of "weeeeeeee" blasting through them :-)


----------



## TheSpence (29 Jul 2013)

Lovely commute in; no incidents to report.

Twas half four in the morning, so the roads were very nice and clear leaving me to get my head down and power in!


----------



## fossyant (29 Jul 2013)

Started raining as I left home, waterproof on. Didn't last long, and waterproof off. Nothing to report other than traffic is much quieter this morning now the schools have finished. Traffic free for 6 weeks now !


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Jul 2013)

School's are out and the roads are much clearer. A very Zen-like state of mind today with the legs and lungs on autopilot, 70" gear and climbing seated FTW!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Jul 2013)

Just a tad breezy this morning, unless it changes going to have a headwind for most of the ride home.


----------



## potsy (29 Jul 2013)

On the road at 4.40am, that was shocking enough without the all over ache and pitifully slow pace after yesterdays 100+ miler with an early lie down on the tarmac.

Looking forward to the ride home


----------



## HLaB (29 Jul 2013)

A slow AM commute for me westbound today but once I turned I was


----------



## PBB (29 Jul 2013)

GregCollins said:


> I stopped and offered help enquiring as to his well-being "AND YOU CAN **** OFF TOO!" was his reply.
> 
> about forty minutes later an oaf in the passenger seat of a poxy vauxhall corsa leaned out of the window and threw a bottle of something at me. It seems my taking primary on double-white lines on an A road was not appreciated by his driver. ****tards the three of them.
> 
> Funny old life innit?


 
Sorry to hear that, I know it can really make you fed up when these things occur, especially two separate occurrences of oiks on one journey.

Only consolation is that fortunately the oiks are still vastly outweighed by decent people in this world.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Jul 2013)

PBB said:


> Only consolation is that fortunately the oiks are still vastly outweighed by decent people in this world.


Then not enough of the decent people drive on the A281!


----------



## Spartak (29 Jul 2013)

Longer commute for me today so that I could take in the climb of 'Portbury Lane' 
http://app.strava.com/activities/70662751#1378202423
As I left work lunchtime the heavens opened so it was a very wet ascent, but still very enjoyable, with it only being 4% over 3.2km .
At the top turned left & headed back to Bristol, along Beggar Bush Lane & over the Clifton Suspension Bridge, even spotted a Gromit 







Continued down to Hotwells down the VERY steep HopeChapel Lane, passing the SS Great Britain & crossing Milleninum Square, before joining the Bristol/Bath cycle path, where another downpour caught me before arriving home !
http://app.strava.com/activities/70662751


----------



## Hip Priest (29 Jul 2013)

Eventful ride home, by my standards. I was almost right-hooked by a RLJing driver, then I nearly crashed into the back of a lady on hybrid when on a shared path, after she veered sharply into my path. She said she was avoiding cow pats. Being a gentleman I didn't get cross.


----------



## dave r (29 Jul 2013)

Routine commute in this morning, legs were surprisingly lively after yesterdays ride, roads were quiet and everybody's behaving themselves. tonight was totally different, came out and it was raining like Noah was building his ark, plus accompanying thunder lightning and hail, ten minutes later and it had stopped and it was dry till I got home, the worrying thing was the dead legs, nothing in them, I guess the combination of 76 fixed wheel miles yesterday, this mornings commute and a manically busy day had finished them off, yesterday I was revving the fixed into the low twenties, today it was a struggle to get above eighteen, and I was hungry when I got in, the first thing I did was raid the fridge.


----------



## donnydave (29 Jul 2013)

I thought I would dodge the forecast showers but just caught a heavy shower right at the end of my journey. Managed to stop someone overtaking on a blind bend, they happily waited behind me before the bend so I didn't adopt a full on primary as I thought they had half a brain cell. Turns out I was wrong, they waited till the worst possible moment and I could hear the engine revs rising. Luckily it was a Toyota Aygo and by the sounds of things he was in 3rd or possibly 4th gear at 20mph (tailwind for me ) so I stood up and matched is acceleration whilst moving to full on mega primary with my right hand outstretched to block the overtake. It was well justified as there were 3 cars coming the other way. He waved his arms and shrugged is shoulders in a "wtf" way when he passed me. Not bothered, I know I did right.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (29 Jul 2013)

Ride in was great on me new ultra Gatorskins and I chose a different route to cover an extra 2-miles.
I paid for the good ride in by nealy head on smash with a freaking idiot woman on a single lane road ignored me and overtook at speed forcing me to almost clip the kerb to avoid her.
Grrrrrrr


----------



## fossyant (29 Jul 2013)

Missed the rain. Yay.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Jul 2013)

5 miles into the ride home, the heavens opened. 15 miles in started to dry out, 20 miles in it really started to rain. 25 miles, get home wetter than a wet thing from the planet wet.


----------



## MickL (30 Jul 2013)

Damp ride home last night, took the car this morning due to it being SWMBO birthday, saw lots of drivers texting and using their phone's this morning


----------



## HLaB (30 Jul 2013)

Went by what is becoming quite a regular summer route (5.4 miles by the gyratory or 5.5miles by its path). I ease into it (warm up) on a 2 mile off road path and did my best to ignore the scr who overtook me right at the start but couldn't pull away. Didn't know him to draft so I dropped back 20m or so he sat there like a fish on a line (or whatever they say) looking nervously behind for just under two miles until I turned off the path to join the road. It was a really good tail wind (you know that think of legend ) after that for the 3 miles to town. The road was delightlfully traffic light and those few cars which were there were behaving and even the Rivergate gyratory was quiet. Then came the traffic, fortunately I was on the bike and overtook it. The last car wasn't happy though but after me sitting half a car length infront (and to his right) indicating with him unable to close the gap to the car in front, he finally got the message and rather than overlapping my rear wheel eased off to make the gap big enough for me to come in. He then immediately overtook into that 3/4 gap, hey ho and joined the queue  I left him in the queue for right turners (turning left) and got a wind assisted push along St Johns Street and as I passed the island I finally got the SMIDSY I've been expecting for a while (doing the same manouvre as the silver car in the streetview). So I let out a loud Heyyyyyy, which woke him up and immediately came the typical apology. It was a bit OTT on my part as I could drop back but I wanted to let him know my disgust


----------



## Andrew_P (30 Jul 2013)

Someone pulled right out in front of me this morning, and took the time to yell you c*** out of his window, wtf I didn't even have to time to get the first abuse in just about managed a startled wide eye look as I gripped my brakes


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Jul 2013)

A dry ride in and drivers seemed to give me loads of time and room this morning, very pleasant ride


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Jul 2013)

Routine ride home.

Ride in this morning was grim but the fracking protest at Balcombe (I had an errand to run in the next town to mine and thus took a very different route) was going swimmingly.


----------



## Bill-H (30 Jul 2013)

Busted a gut trying to catch cyclist ahead with two panniers and rucksac finally caught up to see she wasn't pedaling so my first battery bike scalp today cheered me up on the pouring rain


----------



## donnydave (30 Jul 2013)

Saw some friends in their car on the way in, they accelerated nice and gently off the lights so I could keep up in the slipstream, 30mph for a mile or so  nice respite from the headwind


----------



## Arjimlad (30 Jul 2013)

On a sharp descent with a left hand turn at the bottom, where the main road bends round to the right, I'm usually doing over 30mph. Traffic on the opposite side of the road sometimes waits to turn into the road I take.

Last night I made the mistake of signalling that I wanted to turn left at the bottom of the hill.

This encouraged 2 cars to turn in front of me. The rearmost car just about made it in front of me, but then didn't bother to accelerate out of my way.

Braking like mad I bellowed "MOOOOOOOOOVE!" and the dozy driver then applied boot to accelerator and gave me some space.

Next time if there are cars waiting to turn across me I won't signal.


----------



## HLaB (30 Jul 2013)

Typical @Arjimlad I must admit I'm vary of giving a signal because of similar


----------



## gaz (30 Jul 2013)

A nice fast ride in today with the lack of school run drivers. 20mph average just outside of central London but it dipped to 18mph by the time I got to the office.
I quite liked the rain today, nice and cooling. Full length mudguards meant I didn't get wet.

Had a numpty motorcyclist who pointed to the blue strip in the bus lane as he passed me, asked him what was up when I caught up at the lights. "You should be cycling here" naaah mate, this isn't a cycle lane, a cycle lane has a boundary marking. I left out the point that I was doing near 30mph, overtaking other cyclists and that he was able to pass me without a problem. Funny thing is, he had a camera on his helmet as well. I would expect a camera motorcyclist to be fully aware of how the road system works, I guess not.

I think the only time i've had a motorcyclist having an issue with my position before was when a foreign rider told me I couldn't ride in the bus lane, when actually it was clearly sign posted that I could.


----------



## potsy (30 Jul 2013)

Another slow recovery commute, nice quiet roads again at 4.45am 

Homeward leg at 2 was almost as busy as it is on my old 'day' shift, and I got rained on again


----------



## ClichéGuevara (30 Jul 2013)

gaz said:


> A nice fast ride in today with the lack of school run drivers. 20mph average just outside of central London but it dipped to 18mph by the time I got to the office.
> I quite liked the rain today, nice and cooling. Full length mudguards meant I didn't get wet.
> 
> Had a numpty motorcyclist who pointed to the blue strip in the bus lane as he passed me, asked him what was up when I caught up at the lights. "You should be cycling here" naaah mate, this isn't a cycle lane, a cycle lane has a boundary marking. I left out the point that I was doing near 30mph, overtaking other cyclists and that he was able to pass me without a problem. Funny thing is, he had a camera on his helmet as well. I would expect a camera motorcyclist to be fully aware of how the road system works, I guess not.
> ...


 


Pootling sweetly when some noddy pulls along side, bibs and gestures at the nearby painted path. I smiled and pointed at the road, hopefully making it clear I was quite content where I was. The noddy thought he knew better and pulled past and into a bus stop, clearly wanting a chat. Being the sociable type it seemed rude to ignore him, so I stopped and leaned through his window. "The cycle lane is mandatory" said noddy. He seemed confused when I pointed out it wasn't a cycle _lane_.but a cycle _path, _so the mandatory bit's academic as cars wouldn't be there anyway. I checked to see if he knew that mandatory meant cars couldn't use it, but Noddy just kept repeating it and saying he knew the law. I pointed out that as I ride at over 18mph, I'm not supposed to use shared use cycle paths, but that confused him further. 

Clearly it was going nowhere, so I thought a bet was in order and suggested £50 on it not being mandatory for me to be in a cycle lane (because it's painted green seemingly) and offered my hand. Noddy was a bit taken aback, so I suggested we swap phone numbers and he can check the internet later and I'll ring him to find out when I can have my £50. I even suggested we have a few more bets while we're at it, as he seemed so confident, but he backed out.

Needless to say the number' he gave is dead. Which is a shame because I was going to offer him double or quits on proper use of a horn and bus stops. 

He was a meaningless fool, but what was concerning was that he had two kiddies in his car that he's obviously passing on such behaviour and nonsense to instead of encouraging them to be active.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Jul 2013)

Arjimlad said:


> Last night I made the mistake of signalling that I wanted to turn left at the bottom of the hill.


You think you're signalling a left turn, they think you're indicating they should pass you. Something gets lost in translation. These days I never signal left unless I'm pulling over to a halt. (Never do the flappy thing, oh no)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Jul 2013)

Two notable things.

A Porsche Cayenne reversed out of my way and let me through on the bridleway/cycle route bit at the start of my ride home.

I got filmed on a cameraphone by the passenger of an audi 4x4. And, as far as I can determine from the RP drivel spouting from the window, I am being reported it seems. For riding in the middle of the road. To whom I'm not sure but I think the Bunty-type with a iPhone said "The Orthor-it-ease".

I said "Lane" She said "Pardon me" I said "Middle of the lane. The double white lines are the middle of the road" She told her ?husband? to drive on...


----------



## Svendo (30 Jul 2013)

ClichéGuevara said:


> "The cycle lane is mandatory" said noddy. He seemed confused when I pointed out it wasn't a cycle _lane_.but a cycle _path, _so the mandatory bit's academic as cars wouldn't be there anyway. I checked to see if he knew that mandatory meant cars couldn't use it, but Noddy just kept repeating it and saying he knew the law.


 

This does illustrate my thought that 'mandatory' is a crap name for the solid edged cycle lane. It should be 'exclusive' or 'cycle-only' or better still they should all not be allowed to have cars in them then there's no argument.


----------



## Svendo (30 Jul 2013)

Yesterdays ride home was interesting. Went from Rochdale to Walsden via Bacup. Hoped I'd missed the rain for the day. Had a p******e in Whitworth and spent a pleasant 20 minutes sitting on a bench methodically fixing it.

Not long after began raining a bit. Then a bit more so I stopped to don rainwear at the summit between Whitworth and Bacup. Very heavy rainstorm on the way down to Bacup then thunder and lightning going off round me (but at least 3+ seconds away, I was counting carefully. Carbon Fibre IS conductive apparently.).

Rain eased as I went up Todmorden Road from Bacup although there was a fair amount of run off coming down the road.It was clear as I went over the top and I thought the worst had past as the sun was poking out, but then riding down Bacup Road it became a maelstrom again and shortly the road was effectively a shallow river with a gravel bed. Riding very gingerly down the middle at 20ish mph avoiding the boulders and floating wheelie bins when I normally do 40+.

The short bit from Bacup Road to Hollins Road is uphill and again I had to ride in the middle as I couldn't really make headway due to the current any further left!

Because of my tardiness and the weather my SWMBO was actually about to phone work and then go looking for me.

Of course the real story is the people suffering flooding again for the second year running.

News stories on the flash floods here.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jul 2013)

Svendo said:


> Of course the real story is the people suffering flooding again for the second year running.
> 
> News stories on the flash floods here.


I feel really sorry for them.

Various members of my family were phoning today to check that things are okay here. As far as I can tell, most of Hebden Bridge got away without flooding this time, except for a few waterlogged cellars.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (31 Jul 2013)

Expected heavy rain this morning, but missed it luckily, just very light rain. Supposed to get up to 27 degrees tomorrow.


----------



## thefollen (31 Jul 2013)

Amazing stunt cycling alert!

About 70metres from the Clapham South lights heading northbound on the CS7.

A bloke just ahead of me was cycling along when suddenly he went into a 360 spin which turned into a 720 as he put his foot down. On the second spin the front wheel was in the air. Somehow he stayed on his feet, ended up facing forwards again and it looked absolutely awesome.

My guess is he lost the front wheel on a slippy bit. Great recovery and an impromptu win! Well done that lad. Had to congratulate him on it :-)


----------



## HLaB (31 Jul 2013)

The same 5.5mile commute as yesterday and its a delight at present, School Holidays


----------



## fossyant (31 Jul 2013)

Missed the rain again. This luck can't last !


----------



## HLaB (31 Jul 2013)

fossyant said:


> Missed the rain again. This luck can't last !


 Started to spit as I headed west but nothing to get my trowsers wet and stopped once I turned east again for the blast into town


----------



## MichaelO (31 Jul 2013)

Quick commute into London today - first time I had to stop was 14 miles in, when I got to Tooting Broadway!! Fine, misty rain all the way in, but rather pleasant.


----------



## MisterStan (31 Jul 2013)

I came in on the wet/winter bike so obviously it stayed dry for us this morning.
Got an odd beep at a set of traffic lights, then two fingers shown at us in the mirror. Nice guy.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Jul 2013)

Light rain all the way in today, bike started making horrible noises again, so might pop it into the bike shop at dinner time - 5 mile there, quick walk home for the spare bike, 5 mile back to work, should see my ticker, tick over 8,000 miles for the year. This time last year I was doing 50 - 60 miles a week crawling to and from work, do that in a day now.


----------



## potsy (31 Jul 2013)

fossyant said:


> Missed the rain again. This luck can't last !


I'm getting your share I reckon


----------



## I like Skol (31 Jul 2013)

potsy said:


> I'm getting your share I reckon


I think I may have given you my share too, then again, I am generous like that 

Last night was my second deliciously dry and cool night time commute with a tail wind home on both nights pushing my typical (not average) speeds up to 22-23mph


----------



## Christopher (31 Jul 2013)

Passed two fair-weather cyclists on the way in who both rode so far over on _their_ right of the shared path they were almost in the hedge


----------



## potsy (31 Jul 2013)

I like Skol said:


> I think I may have given you my share too, then again, I am generous like that


Oh look, it's 2pm and Potsy's leaving work, better turn the rain on again


----------



## fossyant (31 Jul 2013)

potsy said:


> Oh look, it's 2pm and Potsy's leaving work, better turn the rain on again



Still raining 45 mins before I am out. :confused:


----------



## Archeress (31 Jul 2013)

potsy said:


> Oh look, it's 2pm and Potsy's leaving work, better turn the rain on again



I got called to the tills at about 2pm to queue bust. I was sat at my till waiting for my customer to enter their pin looking out of the big plate glass windows thinking it was going to be a horrible ride home. But when I finished at 3 it had all gone away.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## HLaB (31 Jul 2013)

Looks like it could be a wet commute home for me too, its got an hour or so to fair up


----------



## fossyant (31 Jul 2013)

@potsy Just missed it again. Started about two miles before home. No need for waterproofs, too warm


----------



## Spartak (31 Jul 2013)

Archeress said:


> I got called to the tills at about 2pm to queue bust. I was sat at my till waiting for my customer to enter their pin looking out of the big plate glass windows thinking it was going to be a horrible ride home. But when I finished at 3 it had all gone away.
> 
> Hugs
> Archeress x


 

Gonna be nice tomorrow


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (31 Jul 2013)

Normally I would be moaning like hell all week because of the wind, it has been windy but because I have dodged all the rain, all week, I am not going to moan!! Now there's a first !

I tried to catch two cyclists ahead of me, pretty sure it was @MisterStan and @martinclive, but on the big sweeping bend of the busway I ran out of energy, I had not eaten all afternoon, so trundled to a stop at Longstanton, exhausted, and had to resort to the emergency snickers in the ruck sack. Cycled home at 15 mph for the last half of the journey, just glad to get back.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Jul 2013)

So this morning on the way in here





some dullard passes me (wide overtake on the other side of the white line) whilst I am in primary just as I'm passing the gravelled area on the left and then slams her brakes on for the give way line as there is a car on the 'main' route going from right to left (good job it wasn't turning left) so I have to stand the bike on its nose. Not locked the front wheel before. Makes for an interesting stop.

Then, whilst moving at a lick in primary, note the hazard lines, here




I'm overtaken by chummy in a black Audi A3 S3 sounding his horn and gesticulating wildly at the left hand kerb. (Just beyond the roundabout sign on the right hand side is the exit to a petrol forecourt, hence the primary). Nothing is coming the other way and his overtake was executed well if badly misjudged; he can't know/see if something is coming around that bend/exiting the filling station.

I give him a shrug and hand wave open palmed nothing obscene and a "what" and he executes an emergency stop in front of me, jumps out of car, leaving the door wide open and steams back up the road on foot to confront me "yafarkingcantgetovertotheleft" et cetera. I execute a nifty track stand, wait until he's nearly up to me and then say "Go away!" (thank you CC) whilst riding off to a volley of red-faced spittle flecked obscenities. I think he tried to kick me. He missed. I resist the temptation to aim a kick at his open door as I pass his car followed by a mini convoy of other vehicles none of whom try to overtake me for several hundred metres.

When I got to the office, I got my credit card out and ordered a camera. I've had enough of these idiots.

Finally coming home tonight as I approached this junction





the driver of the people carrier following me through the village decides she must overtake and guns past me exactly where this picture was taken. Presumably she has some sort of radar to deal with cars coming off the southbound A281 into Manning Heath via that road with the no entry signs. She then drives up to the T junction, positions the car to turn left, before, just as I arrive behind her, her right hand indicator comes on and she laboriously executes a right turn instead.

I wish I knew what it is about me that seems to attract these people...


----------



## gambatte (31 Jul 2013)

gaz said:


> Had a numpty motorcyclist who pointed to the blue strip in the bus lane as he passed me, asked him what was up when I caught up at the lights. "You should be cycling here" ....


 




ClichéGuevara said:


> Pootling sweetly when some noddy pulls along side, bibs and gestures at the nearby painted path..


Not commuting, not cycling, but road related and to show you don't have to be on wheels to be a numpty. Out 4 a run tonight, running lhs of a country lane, when a car behind passes eye wateringly close, to avoid an oncoming car. 
Runner coming towards me shouts "should be on the other side, running into traffic"
Yeah..
On a narrow country lane. High sided with dense hedging and a sharp, fast right hand bend.... theres a reason I was on the left.


----------



## I like Skol (1 Aug 2013)

GregCollins said:


> When I got to the office, I got my credit card out and ordered a camera. I've had enough of these idiots....


 
And how is this going to change your experiences?


----------



## Archeress (1 Aug 2013)

Nice morning for a ride. Actually saw another cyclist heading my way on highwood lane. They were about 200yds ahead of me. I had caught them about 1/2mile later but couldn't pass as we were on a 200yd stretch of shared path. They went straight on at the rab and I went right. Don't think they even knew I was there. 

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Aug 2013)

I like Skol said:


> And how is this going to change your experiences?


It's not. But it will enable me to report the egregious numptyness to Operation Crackdown armed with evidence rather than just my 'word'.

EDIT: And when the inevitable happens and I either get hurt or worse, have my property damaged again, or am blamed for the damage to the property of others, a record of the actual events will exist.


----------



## MisterStan (1 Aug 2013)

Hot and sunny! Loads of LELers spotted this morning as they came back through St Ives.

No numpties to report, barring on MGIF and even she couldn't spoil my mood today.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Aug 2013)

Friday legs made for a hard ride, but the bike was silent, so I was happy. Couple of roadies left me standing today, but did scalp one chap, Froomed him, sat behind him and then half way up a small climb I kept in the same gear, kept in the saddle and really upped my cadence to go by him, TDF next year, NOT!


----------



## MisterStan (1 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Froomed him


 
I like that phrase!


----------



## kipster (1 Aug 2013)

I've encountered the same numpty (Blue VW Passat estate RV54 ???) on three days in the last two weeks, all on the same road.

First time, when on the bike, he overtakes me approaching a pinch point, I was in a strong primary and had to brake heavily to stop him hitting me as he swerved left to avoid the kerb of the pinch point. 

The second encounter with him was when I was in the car, he came storming up behind me (30 limit) and was swerving in and out to see if he could overtake me. 

This morning, on the bike again, he has to wait behind me as I go round a parked van, when I'm moving back in all I can hear is his front tyres scrabbling for grip as he wheel spins and overtakes me, only to stop 50 meters further on at traffic lights. I stayed behind him as he then tried to overtake the car in front of him. 

If I see him again i'll have to try and remember the last letters of his registration number and report him to Hampshire police who will do nothing as I won't have any witnesses or video evidence.


----------



## MickL (1 Aug 2013)

Broken tooth with slight infection so no cycling for a few days, hopefully dentist takes the bugger out this week.


----------



## fossyant (1 Aug 2013)

In the car today - straight off to N. Wales tonight after work.


----------



## HLaB (1 Aug 2013)

Met a colleague on site, did a quick site inspection and cycled to the office. As with most of my recent commutes in the school holidays, the traffic has been very light making it very enjoyable. The only thing of note when out on site it really started to warm up and after cycling back to the office my back was drenched.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Aug 2013)

Glorious day so came in the 50km route rather than the 20km version. Was an hour 'late'. Someone made a smart remark. I asked them to "Step into my office..."


----------



## DWiggy (1 Aug 2013)

Really nice ride in today, thought id had a good time on a segment up Princes Road but had to stop 6-8 cars back from the lights where the segment ends which duffed my time, still was a glorious ride in, couldn't imaging driving in on a day like this


----------



## Fubar (1 Aug 2013)

GregCollins said:


> It's not. But it will enable me to report the egregious numptyness to Operation Crackdown armed with evidence rather than just my 'word'.
> 
> EDIT: And when the inevitable happens and I either get hurt or worse, have my property damaged again, or am blamed for the damage to the property of others, a record of the actual events will exist.


 
It's not just you - I'm fairly new to this commuting malarky but I was having a really enjoyable ride home the other night with no dramas, there is an uphill through Inverkeithing (about 3 miles from home) with a cycle lane and traffic islands (signs specifically say do not overtake cyclists at traffic islands) - I instinctively move out at the islands to "not encourage" vehicles to overtake me, I hear car coming fairly rapidly up behind me just as I approach the first island to I wave with my right hand just to warn him of the danger - so he sits revving his engine then as he overtakes the *passenger *in the rear seats leans out of the window screaming that I am "all over the place", should be "in the f*g cycle lane" and I am a "complete t*t" before roaring off up the hill - in a Nissan Almera for christ sake! I'm afraid to say I was a bit dumbstruck, mainly because I was taken aback at the close proximity of the shouting from the rear window, I thought he might try and push me off as he went past and as it was uphill I was concentrating on not falling off! I would never have considered a camera but a few more experiences like that and you never know...


----------



## Fubar (1 Aug 2013)

Have to say though it was a lovely ride in today in the rain, made all the better by a breakdown on the Forth Road Bridge causing massive tailbacks as I sailed past on my Tourer


----------



## HLaB (1 Aug 2013)

Fubar said:


> It's not just you - I'm fairly new to this commuting malarky but I was having a really enjoyable ride home the other night with no dramas, there is an uphill through Inverkeithing (about 3 miles from home) with a cycle lane and traffic islands (signs specifically say do not overtake cyclists at traffic islands) - I instinctively move out at the islands to "not encourage" vehicles to overtake me, I hear car coming fairly rapidly up behind me just as I approach the first island to I wave with my right hand just to warn him of the danger - so he sits revving his engine then as he overtakes the *passenger *in the rear seats leans out of the window screaming that I am "all over the place", should be "in the f*g cycle lane" and I am a "complete t*t" before roaring off up the hill - in a Nissan Almera for christ sake! I'm afraid to say I was a bit dumbstruck, mainly because I was taken aback at the close proximity of the shouting from the rear window, I thought he might try and push me off as he went past and as it was uphill I was concentrating on not falling off! I would never have considered a camera but a few more experiences like that and you never know...


 Your mistake was you assumed that he could read 

After years of commuting through there (an other places) I found it better to shoulder check often and give and take rather than blocking (holding up a numpty) for two secs. You enjoy your ride a lot more.

Slightly OT, It was probably right out side the house I grew up in.


----------



## Fubar (1 Aug 2013)

HLaB said:


> Your mistake was you assumed that he could read
> 
> After years of commuting through there (an other places) I found it better to shoulder check often and give and take rather than blocking (holding up a numpty) for two secs. You enjoy your ride a lot more.
> 
> Slightly OT, It was probably right out side the house I grew up in.


 
It was the traffic island just before the car garage (who often block the cycle path with cars anyway!) if that makes sense? I know he was just an erse but he was a pretty intimidating erse - I scolded myself the whole way home for either (a) not responding and/or (b) not even trying to remember the number plate - but then I'm not sure what good either of those options would have done? It was at least 2 pretty aggresive guys in the car and they made as if going to stop in front of me before tearing off, hence my hesitation - but for christ sake all I did was ride slightly out in the road and hold a hand out to warn of the danger of the situation!?! You're right though, best thing would be to just let them past...


----------



## HLaB (1 Aug 2013)

Fubar said:


> It was the traffic island just before the car garage (who often block the cycle path with cars anyway!) if that makes sense? I know he was just an erse but he was a pretty intimidating erse - I scolded myself the whole way home for either (a) not responding and/or (b) not even trying to remember the number plate - but then I'm not sure what good either of those options would have done? It was at least 2 pretty aggresive guys in the car and they made as if going to stop in front of me before tearing off, hence my hesitation - but for christ sake all I did was ride slightly out in the road and hold a hand out to warn of the danger of the situation!?! You're right though, best thing would be to just let them past...


 I thought it might be the one at Black's (I lived a couple of houses along from it).
Responding just inflames a numpty further, its not worth it. There always right, the daily mail says so and you ride three abreast when you are alone, dont pay road tax, etc 

Writing down the number plate/ a camera just makes you fester about it longer and tbh IMO its not worth it.


----------



## Arjimlad (1 Aug 2013)

I'm cycling along at about 16 mph in the left-most lane of four, approaching a RAB.

The traffic is backing up in the lane to my right. Numskull in an Octavia Estate MGIF, and although he pulls out to overtake me, the stationary traffic in the adjoining lane means he has to pass me very close to get in front.

Of course, he ended up at the back of a queue of traffic so his MGIF availed him nought.

I said "oi" through his open window as he passed me too close, and he ranted on about how much road did I want ? - got so aerated he nearly spilt his coffee all over his lap !

He didn't catch me up, either.


----------



## dave r (1 Aug 2013)

Strange ride home tonight, into a strong *Hot* headwind, lovely bright sunny afternoon, but I was working like a dog into that wind, arrived home dripping, most unusual, I don't normally work that hard.


----------



## TheSpence (1 Aug 2013)

dave r said:


> Strange ride home tonight, into a strong *Hot* headwind, lovely bright sunny afternoon, but I was working like a dog into that wind, arrived home dripping, most unusual, I don't normally work that hard.



Wasn't the wind strong today!? I'm glad I'm not the only to feel it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Aug 2013)

dave r said:


> Strange ride home tonight, into a strong *Hot* headwind, lovely bright sunny afternoon, but I was working like a dog into that wind, arrived home dripping, most unusual, I don't normally work that hard.





TheSpence said:


> Wasn't the wind strong today!? I'm glad I'm not the only to feel it.


 
I'm glad you two posted this, I got home completely knackered, couldn't believe how windy and hot it was, felt like I had biked 100 miles rather than 25.


----------



## potsy (1 Aug 2013)

fossyant said:


> In the car today - straight off to N. Wales tonight after work.


Slacker!! 

First time this week I've not had rain falling on me, was a really warm ride home


----------



## Spartak (1 Aug 2013)

Warm ride home this afternoon, went via Clifton & then down the 16% Constitution Hill 

Over Pero's Bridge where I took this photo looking towards the Centre.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Aug 2013)

hot wind. glorious ride. no nobbers. (well there was one but he was in a nova so he gets only pity from me.)


----------



## I like Skol (1 Aug 2013)

potsy said:


> Slacker!!
> 
> First time this week I've not had rain falling on me, was a really warm ride home


 
It has been a scorcher and, for my sins, I've had to take the kids to the Trafford Centre. We even ran out of time so I couldn't pop across to Evan's to drool over the display bikes in there.


----------



## Archeress (1 Aug 2013)

Spartak said:


> Warm ride home this afternoon, went via Clifton & then down the 16% Constitution Hill
> 
> Over Pero's Bridge where I took this photo looking towards the Centre.
> 
> View attachment 27083



That's the bridge that can talk to you

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (1 Aug 2013)

Went the long hilly way home, 30 degrees = very sweaty. But the forecast looks crap from now on, so I thought I'd enjoy the sun while I could


----------



## GrasB (1 Aug 2013)

For me it was really hard work...  right up until I turned into the wind... finally I got a ~30mph headwind


----------



## dave r (1 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm glad you two posted this, I got home completely knackered, couldn't believe how windy and hot it was, felt like I had biked 100 miles rather than 25.


 
My commutes are normally done in my work clothes so I normally I ride steady and don't get sweaty, but tonight I was dripping, and drinking like a fish when I got in. I'm trying to remember if I've ever come across conditions like that before and I don't think I have, if I have its been that long ago, I've been commuting for over 30 years, I've forgotten about it.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (1 Aug 2013)

Great ride home, wind all the way in, but all the way home mostly tail wind. 28 mph on the flat, as I rounded into more side wind down to 23 mph, and I drafted this guy home for the last bit 
Makes up for the windy week !!


----------



## jarlrmai (1 Aug 2013)

Lost some KOM's today must have been a good tail wind out there.


----------



## Black Country Ste (2 Aug 2013)

Apparently I was wobbling all over the place and the invisible wall in the middle of the road meant he couldn't give me any more room.

* Some language.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (2 Aug 2013)

Legs felt a bit tired this morning, last nights ride obviously took more out of me than I thought. Heavy rain forecast later so should be a cool ride home.


----------



## HLaB (2 Aug 2013)

Deja Vu, identical commute to the last wee while, a short 2 mile ride through the park to warm up and a 3.5 mile on road blast to town and as per the last few days which was a delight in the school holiday lack of traffic. The only change was the steep'ish hill to traffic lights where I usually go on to the shared use pass, rather than tackle the hill start in heavy traffic on the fixie there were road works at the access and I just stayed on the road.


----------



## gaz (2 Aug 2013)

Got filmed on my ride in the other day

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhYTA944lHU


----------



## benborp (3 Aug 2013)

Amusing, futile, depressing? I don't know.

This evening after collecting a friend on the way home, we stop at a set of lights. There is a bus on our inside. My mate fairly shifts away from a standing start and I struggle to keep up with him - me, I leave greased weasel sh*t standing. We're in a pretty comfortable place to be even if we might be considered to be splitting a lane. After a while a very noisy motorbike pulls up behind us.

"Give me some space!"

This is a little bemusing. Whilst my friend is executing what may seem to be an unnecessary track stand, it is one of the elements that contributes to his prodigious acceleration. Me, I'm standing astride my bike. Neither of us are particularly manoeuvrable in a lateral or rearward direction. Acceding to the motorcyclist's wishes is only ever going to deliver any worthwhile satisfaction if judgement is constrained to Benny Hill style comedic opportunity.

I say: "Don't worry! You'll be past us soon enough."

"What if I say 'fark off!'?" shouts the motorcyclist.

My mate, somewhat inconsiderately, finds this quite amusing and laughs. To be fair there's really not much we can do to help.

The lights change. We pull away and I wait for the loud, close and unnecessary pass.

It doesn't happen. We're two hundred yards down the road and firmly ensconced in the left turn filter lane before the rider roars past at a speed completely incompatible with complying with the red signal ahead of him. He snakes to a halt in front of the car that was crossing the junction on green, before accelerating again to the back of the queue that waits just beyond.

I'm pretty sure I've met him before:
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zgMMOKsWd0


If it's worth it, I think he's mellowed over the last four years.


----------



## martint235 (5 Aug 2013)

First commute since LEL. Status report: still can't feel anything through the heels of my hands; left achilles isn't happy, really isn't happy; and there's a slight residue of hot foot but not too bad. I can now safely say I've survived!!


----------



## MickL (5 Aug 2013)

No bike today, had tooth removed at the weekend and have a ear infection


----------



## MisterStan (5 Aug 2013)

martint235 said:


> First commute since LEL. Status report: still can't feel anything through the heels of my hands; left achilles isn't happy, really isn't happy; and there's a slight residue of hot foot but not too bad. I can now safely say I've survived!!


 
Well done on LEL, Chapeau sir.


----------



## BSRU (5 Aug 2013)

First commute after a week off and a week of over indulgence, caused me to over sleep and loose 45 minutes of precious cycling time
At least the forecast for the rest of the week is looking good, once today's downpour has been negotiated


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (5 Aug 2013)

My first commute into work on my made up converted to single speed road bike today. 14 miles in about the same time it takes by road bike.


----------



## HLaB (5 Aug 2013)

Amazingly quiet again, I'm reallly enjoying this school holiday traffic; in fact if I was PM I'd save revenue, close all schools and capital spending on new schools; nationally we would be in trouble in a few years when the population cant read or write but in the short term, VOTE FOR ME


----------



## Leodis (5 Aug 2013)

Wet, very wet.


----------



## Frood42 (5 Aug 2013)

martint235 said:


> First commute since LEL. Status report: still can't feel anything through the heels of my hands; left achilles isn't happy, really isn't happy; and there's a slight residue of hot foot but not too bad. I can now safely say I've survived!!


 
Well done on the LEL  , 1400km in five days... it would take me a month to do that.


----------



## Frood42 (5 Aug 2013)

First commute back on the bike after 2 weeks off work, having a layabout holiday at home.
Feel like my fitness has taken a proper wack as I didn't really get out much on the bike.

Went to the London FreeRide at the weekend, a lot of cyclists about, route wasn't bad either.
Quite a wide range of ages, good to see so many young cyclists about as well.

Commute this morning was largely uneventful, only one moton, but then schools are out.


----------



## martint235 (5 Aug 2013)

Frood42 said:


> Well done on the LEL  , 1400km in five days... it would take me a month to do that.


 Ahem, 4.3 days actually!!!  Felt like 5 weeks of being on a bike though!!!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Aug 2013)

had to run around like a loon this morning putting wheels and seatpost and and and back on the bike after its transit back from Hastings in the boot of the car last night.

Jolly nice* ride in, though Monday's are a drag with a courier bag with a week's office clothes on one's back.

*Usual close/illegal pass knobjockery but no horns or shoutiness


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Aug 2013)

Very dark and throwing it down at 5:30 this morning when the alarm went off, by 6 the rain was fairly light, and half way through the commute the sun popped its head out of the clouds.

First ride in a long time that I have felt the need to have the lights on the bike.


----------



## The Jogger (5 Aug 2013)

Just on the way to Waterloo from Hammersmith about 30 mins ago a car decided to take a left at the road I was passing, I just about managed to brake on time, you could see he was full of backbone as he got his wife to apologise for him. .........nice guy.


----------



## mangid (5 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Very dark and throwing it down at 5:30 this morning when the alarm went off, by 6 the rain was fairly light, and half way through the commute the sun popped its head out of the clouds.
> 
> First ride in a long time that I have felt the need to have the lights on the bike.


 

Needed lights here in Cambridge this morning as well, that's summer over :-)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Aug 2013)

Took the direct route home tonight, to say it was raining would be an understatement, floods everywhere, unbelievably wet through.


----------



## donnydave (5 Aug 2013)

ahhhhhhhh very wet. At least its warm. Can't wait for tomorrow mornings discussion over coffee in the canteen at the terrible summer weather as everyone inevitably forgets we have just had almost 2 months with barely any rain to speak of, I can count on one hand the number of times I've got wet on my commute since May


----------



## ianrauk (5 Aug 2013)

Got caught in a massive heavy downpour. I could hardly see where I was going. So glad it's not cold.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (5 Aug 2013)

rubbish weather, totally drenched and yet it did not start until 5 when I was just going to leave.
Just spent an age draining the water out the frame
rubbish, totally rubbish, did I mention how pissed off I am ?


----------



## HLaB (5 Aug 2013)

Started to spit on my way back and upped the pace to get back before the downpours, other than that nothing of note happened.


----------



## Black Country Ste (5 Aug 2013)

Black Country Ste said:


> Apparently I was wobbling all over the place and the invisible wall in the middle of the road meant he couldn't give me any more room.
> 
> * Some language.





Went to police with this on Friday and back again this evening for an appointment with a PC. He was dismissive of it before seeing the video and after watching refused to even take a statement. I never genuinely expected a prosecution but at the very least they should give the driver a proper talking to. He just didn't take me seriously at all, neither did his inspector. I have contact details for Professional Standards because for the hour I was in there I felt patronised and insulted for daring to give up my time to deal with a s**t driver.

"Birmingham's roads are hazardous, we know that", Plod told me. Want to cycle in Birmingham? Don't expect WMP to protect you.


----------



## Spartak (5 Aug 2013)

On tonights commute decided to cut out a big loop & tackle the 1 in 6 Constitution Hill, probably shortens my ride by approx 1.5kms !!!
Good hill to practice on, with the Hill Climb season just around the corner


----------



## Archeress (6 Aug 2013)

Cycled in on the mountain bike with panniers on as I need some shopping later. Was hard work, its a heavy steel full suspension frame.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## BSRU (6 Aug 2013)

Black Country Ste said:


> Went to police with this on Friday and back again this evening for an appointment with a PC. He was dismissive of it before seeing the video and after watching refused to even take a statement. I never genuinely expected a prosecution but at the very least they should give the driver a proper talking to. He just didn't take me seriously at all, neither did his inspector. I have contact details for Professional Standards because for the hour I was in there I felt patronised and insulted for daring to give up my time to deal with a s**t driver.
> 
> "Birmingham's roads are hazardous, we know that", Plod told me. Want to cycle in Birmingham? Don't expect WMP to protect you.


If they are anything like Wiltshire pold they may show some interest if blood is spilt


----------



## BSRU (6 Aug 2013)

First proper ride on my road bike after installing new bearings and pawls in the back wheel, it was a smooooth ride and no screeching from the hub.
Also while servicing the hub I decided to change the 12-27 cassette to a 11-25 as I never seemed to use the 27 cog.


----------



## HLaB (6 Aug 2013)

Pumped up the tyres on the fixie so it was quite a fast ride in and again this school holiday traffic is a bliss


----------



## BSRU (6 Aug 2013)

HLaB said:


> Pumped up the tyres on the fixie so it was quite a fast ride in and again this school holiday traffic is a bliss


Not just lack of school traffic here, seems lots of people have taken the first two weeks off as well


----------



## fossyant (6 Aug 2013)

Dry. Wet 3 times yesterday on the bike, nice and dry with a little 'nip' in the air this morning.


----------



## robjh (6 Aug 2013)

Set out at 6.30 this morning and my first thoughts were 'autumn's approaching, wish I'd got out my gloves'. But that thought only lasted a minute, it turned out to be a great half-sunny morning with a light breeze, and I treated myself to an extra 12 miles on the way to work, and did a long fast hack along a stretch of A-road that doesn't have much traffic at that time in the morning. All within a few miles of Cov, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Frood42 (6 Aug 2013)

Wow, what a downpour last night on the way home, roads had become rivers, and it had turned very dark, and I got very, very wet!

It started raining outside the office around leaving time, so I hung around for a little while and the rain passed, so I set off after that, hoping that I would miss it, what a mistake. I cycled up to Epping as usual and that was where I got really, really drenched, but I also really enjoyed the drenching, and all the cars were well behaved.


----------



## nilling (6 Aug 2013)

Shared a pinch-point with a skip lorry


----------



## Frood42 (6 Aug 2013)

Ride in this morning was much more pleasent, with the sun making an apperance, but despite the sun being out it was a bit chilly.
Met Office are predicting a nice week so far...


----------



## ianrauk (6 Aug 2013)

nilling said:


> Shared a pinch-point with a skip lorry


 


Explain please.
Were you not in primary?


----------



## robjh (6 Aug 2013)

Frood42 said:


> I cycled up to Epping as usual


 
Wow, that's a long way from the Horsehead Nebula. That's some commute.


----------



## nilling (6 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Explain please.
> Were you not in primary?


 
No, my bad


----------



## ianrauk (6 Aug 2013)

nilling said:


> No, my bad


 


OK, a lesson learned.
Pinch points can be very difficult to negotiate sometimes. Need lot's of shoulder checks before moving into primary. Don't let any vehicle bully you. If you feel you would rather not hold up traffic through the pinch point then hang back or stop until the traffic has cleared.

But hey.. you probably know all this already.


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Aug 2013)

nilling said:


> Shared a pinch-point with a skip lorry


----------



## donnydave (6 Aug 2013)

Ooh bit of a nip in the air, I need to locate my full finger gloves and have them on standby. I find it takes me a good 15 mins to get warmed up these days, some mornings I'm absolutely freezing and shivering to begin with even though it's 15deg+. Bloke at work says is because I'm getting fitter so my body doesn't have to work as hard, seems legit I suppose? I should add I get out of bed, dressed and out on the bike in 15 mins so maybe I need more time for my body to wake up and come out of sleepy mode?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Aug 2013)

Dry and the wind has dropped, hit 17 mph average at one point so extended the commute a little. Last 7 miles or so are on cycle paths and through the park so the average speed takes a battering. Much more fun that last night

http://app.strava.com/activities/72561200


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Aug 2013)

On the ride home last night, I arrived at the give way lines of a T junction where I am turning left. Chummy, an Erick Pickles lookalike pulls up alongside me, straddling the center line. "Ho hum" think I "he must be turning right". So I look at his nearside indicator repeater. It is flashing. "Aha, he's going to try to kill me by overtaking whilst I am turning left". I just sat there shaking my head in disbelief as, sure is eggs is eggs he began to emerge and cut across my putative path. Some drivers just take no pride in their driving. The car behind us waited and when he passed me later on wound down his window and said "Sorry mate, that was terrible!"

This morning's ride in was a delight btw. And a new record, I saw six other cyclists and overtook two of them; the only two travelling in my direction.


----------



## gaz (6 Aug 2013)

Black Country Ste said:


> Went to police with this on Friday and back again this evening for an appointment with a PC. He was dismissive of it before seeing the video and after watching refused to even take a statement. I never genuinely expected a prosecution but at the very least they should give the driver a proper talking to. He just didn't take me seriously at all, neither did his inspector. I have contact details for Professional Standards because for the hour I was in there I felt patronised and insulted for daring to give up my time to deal with a s**t driver.
> 
> "Birmingham's roads are hazardous, we know that", Plod told me. Want to cycle in Birmingham? Don't expect WMP to protect you.


let me guess, not traffic police?
Don't bother reporting anything to anyone but the traffic unit.


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Aug 2013)

I filtered past a car which was waiting to pass some parked cars which had narrowed the road so it couldn't accomodate two cars. It however left plenty of space for the oncoming car and myself to pass comfortably. Why he shouted "learn the highway code" at me when he finally caught me half a mile up the road  I do not know . I didn't breach it (car inferiority complex in full effect). Turd just because I am faster through the traffic than you in your Chelsea tractor you feel the need to spout bollocks.


----------



## paul04 (6 Aug 2013)

Glad I had my coat on for the ride into work, was a chilly morning.

And a miracle happened on the way home, a taxi driver , yes a taxi driver, looked in his door mirror before opening his door, and he waited for me to pass, I was in shock at this act of kindness.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Aug 2013)

Now I've seen it all...

Riding at 20mph+ in secondary, nowt coming the other way. Nice wide SC road albeit divided by long hazard lines, in a 50mph zone. Micra behind begins to overtake, like it is allergic to me, right on the far side of the road, but without a gear change down so passes doing about 5mph more than me.

There is a revving engine closing fast behind me, the Micra is still on the far side of the road about two bike lengths ahead of me, a Golf appears alongside of me, slowing sharply, it goes down a gear the engine is gunned and Golf attempts to undertake Micra. But Micra has started pulling over to the left and just as I'm thinking "Kaboom!" Micra spots Golf and steers abruptly to the right again. Golf roars through gap and completes undertake. Micra slowly pulls over to the left by which time an Audi is overtaking both me and Micra.

Outstanding.


----------



## Archeress (6 Aug 2013)

GregCollins said:


> Now I've seen it all...
> 
> Riding at i20mph+ in secondary, nowt coming the other way. Nice wide SC road albeit divided by long hazard lines, in a 50mph zone. Micra behind begins to overtake, like it is allergic to me, right on the far side of the road, but without a gear change down so passes doing about 5mph more than me.
> 
> ...



If that had happened to me I'd have needed to sit by the side of the road for best part of an hour just to recover my nerves.

Glad you're safe
Archeress x


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Aug 2013)

Archeress said:


> If that had happened to me I'd have needed to sit by the side of the road for best part of an hour just to recover my nerves.
> 
> Glad you're safe
> Archeress x


Let's just say I rode the rest of the way home very slowly whilst scanning the sky for falling pianos.


----------



## nilling (6 Aug 2013)

Coming up to roadworks and traffic backing up. No probs for me as there is a cycle lane. Mini comes past but starts steering towards the kerb. No chance of stopping so get nearside pedal up and somehow squeeze through without clipping wing mirror. Not sure if deliberate or a moment of inattentiveness ;-)


----------



## Black Country Ste (6 Aug 2013)

gaz said:


> let me guess, not traffic police?
> Don't bother reporting anything to anyone but the traffic unit.


 

Got it in one. I asked to speak to a traffic officer in the first place but got Plod on the street anyway.


----------



## donnydave (7 Aug 2013)

Barely 10deg on the trusty garden thermometer activated my level 2 cold weather procedure. Full finger gloves and coat. Long sleeve t shirt underneath. I had to remove the coat after 3 miles or so but I certainly needed it to start with


----------



## Archeress (7 Aug 2013)

Nice and cool this morning, 55ºF. First chance to wear my new CycleChat shirt.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## fossyant (7 Aug 2013)

donnydave said:


> Barely 10deg on the trusty garden thermometer activated my level 2 cold weather procedure. Full finger gloves and coat. Long sleeve t shirt underneath. I had to remove the coat after 3 miles or so but I certainly needed it to start with


 
You'll cook later !!


----------



## MisterStan (7 Aug 2013)

Cool enough for a base layer under my ss jersey this morning, could have done with arm warmers to start off too, but still haven't ordered any! Very misty - had the red flasher on the back too. 
Moved my seat up a bit this week and am feeling so much more comfortable on the bike.


----------



## martint235 (7 Aug 2013)

If it wasn't for my remaining ailments (niggly achilles, numb palms) I'd be flying in to work. Feel as fit as a butcher's dog at the mo and should be setting personal bests but the ankle is holding me back on hills.

Still fun commuting in the school hols though.


----------



## MickL (7 Aug 2013)

Still being knocked about by this ear infection and dentistry, think I will give this week a miss on the bike


----------



## BSRU (7 Aug 2013)

Only 10 degrees when I left this morning, short sleeve top was perfect as there is virtually no wind. Finally the affects of my over indulgent week seem to have passed


----------



## HLaB (7 Aug 2013)

Day 10 of Commuting Bliss; how long do these school holidays exist?


----------



## BSRU (7 Aug 2013)

HLaB said:


> Day 10 of Commuting Bliss; how long do these school holidays exist?


Not long enough, although my other half would not agree


----------



## thefollen (7 Aug 2013)

Seriously jealous of the cyclists out today.

Tube commuted in as I'm out for drinks and dinner tonight. The legs will benefit from the rest day but the time it took me to walk/tube/tube/walk to the current workplace, I could have cycled there and back home again!


----------



## gaz (7 Aug 2013)

thefollen said:


> Seriously jealous of the cyclists out today.
> 
> Tube commuted in as I'm out for drinks and dinner tonight. The legs will benefit from the rest day but the time it took me to walk/tube/tube/walk to the current workplace, I could have cycled there and back home again!


wrong tactic. Cycle into work today, out for dinner in the evening, the you can tube it tomorrow morning whilst you're hung over and you get to cycle back home 

That's what I'm doing tonight as i'm out for drinks. Although I'll probably run in tomorrow (still take the train from croydon to victoria though.)


----------



## thefollen (7 Aug 2013)

gaz said:


> wrong tactic. Cycle into work today, out for dinner in the evening, the you can tube it tomorrow morning whilst you're hung over and you get to cycle back home
> 
> That's what I'm doing tonight as i'm out for drinks. Although I'll probably run in tomorrow (still take the train from croydon to victoria though.)


 
That indeed is a decent strategy! Definitely one I'll consider in the future. At the current place though the bike has to sit outside chained to the railings all day. Seems safe enough... so far. Apparently there's cycling parking in the building, but also a massive waiting list for a spot. Not too bad though- means I can save the fast bike for weekends; guess it feels a little more special that way.

So you don't fancy running over a half marathon into work?? Dare you to run through Victoria's main concourse from platform to outside


----------



## Davidsw8 (7 Aug 2013)

This morning proved to me (if proof were needed) that RLJ'ing is across the demographic board. Had a 20-something cycle courier RLJ right by me as I walked my bike across some lights outside work then earlier a 60-something man on a fold-up decide he got bored waiting at the lights by Westminster Cathedral so just went for it (I overtook him a little further on down the road) - the young woman and middle aged man who were going to follow him through the lights stopped short when I shouted at em


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Aug 2013)

Needed lights again this morning, this time due to random pockets of very dense mist rolling off the fields. Was a bit chilly as well


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Aug 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> I filtered past a car which was waiting to pass some parked cars which had narrowed the road so it couldn't accomodate two cars. It however left plenty of space for the oncoming car and myself to pass comfortably. Why he shouted "learn the highway code" at me when he finally caught me half a mile up the road  I do not know . I didn't breach it (car inferiority complex in full effect). Turd just because I am faster through the traffic than you in your Chelsea tractor you feel the need to spout bollocks.


 


Next time tell him to learn the law as the Highway Code is only advisory. Common misconception by many.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Aug 2013)

I've pulled something in my left leg, so a very pedestrian ride in. It all went swimmingly until chummy couldn't help but sound his horn and try a shouty sweary undertake whilst I was on the approach to the last right turn of the morning. He may have had to ease off the gas, or possibly even brake. Must have cost him, what, maybe five seconds. Ho hum.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Aug 2013)

Davidsw8 said:


> This morning proved to me (if proof were needed) that RLJ'ing is across the demographic board. Had a 20-something cycle courier RLJ right by me as I walked my bike across some lights outside work then earlier a 60-something man on a fold-up decide he got bored waiting at the lights by Westminster Cathedral so just went for it (I overtook him a little further on down the road) - the young woman and middle aged man who were going to follow him through the lights stopped short when I shouted at em


I love "false start syndrome" it affects cyclists and drivers alike. Lemmings one and all. One numpty RLJ's and other can't help but follow. 

It particularly amuses me when local drivers do it thus; RLJ-er is in left hand (SO lane) and lemming is in right-hand (RT lane) and shoots off into a stream of oncoming traffic.


----------



## gaz (7 Aug 2013)

thefollen said:


> That indeed is a decent strategy! Definitely one I'll consider in the future. At the current place though the bike has to sit outside chained to the railings all day. Seems safe enough... so far. Apparently there's cycling parking in the building, but also a massive waiting list for a spot. Not too bad though- means I can save the fast bike for weekends; guess it feels a little more special that way.
> 
> So you don't fancy running over a half marathon into work?? Dare you to run through Victoria's main concourse from platform to outside


Aaaah. well that's a different story if you don't have some where safe to secure it.

If we take it as from platform to outside, that's fine, as I get off at platform 15-19 and the old gatwick express entrance to the street is just there, don't even need to go near the main area. A small diversion and I could run through the main concourse, although I think I'll give it a miss at rush hour.


----------



## BSRU (7 Aug 2013)

When riding back to work at lunch time I saw a damn ugly car, a Nissan Cube


----------



## dave r (7 Aug 2013)

A nip in the air this morning, needed my light long sleeved jersey, tonight the jersey's in my sarnie box and I'm in my shirt sleeves, I've got Friday legs already this week for some strange reason, and I'm carrying a back injury so I'm not enjoying my commuting as much as normal.


----------



## HLaB (7 Aug 2013)

Almost the perfect commute again. Traffic was a nightmare but I walked into the town for tea and by the time I walked back it was all gone. I say almost, as going along this road; traffic was a standstill as usual, and rather than undertaking a left turner I drifted out of the cycle lane in 5mph traffic and didn't cut immediately back but stayed the 2foot behind the near stationary car in front (the traffic cushion also makes it awkward). After that I had the temerity not to veer back into the lane as I was turning right into a cycle path; plenty of room at that point to undertake which the car behind did with ease keeping the jam moving. I had to giveway for a moment and in that moment he decided I should 'stay in the cycle lane'


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (7 Aug 2013)

Well the wife had been away for 10 days so my diet was lacking, as I could not be bothered to cook, so just ended up having 2 chicken breast sandwiches for dinner, and just ate some Alpen at work. As the days wore on my cycling ability just got steadily worse, last week, hit the wall one eve, and Monday morning legs like lead. Did not really put it down to diet. Anyway she is back so cooked us a proper meal of roast chicken, and my first vegetables in 10 days, boy was it lovely.

Today, to and from work, felt like a new man!

Coming home I thought I was doing well, back up to 18-20 mph and racing people again.

However, was caught again by @MisterStan and St Ives!

I think he has 3 shredded wheat.............


----------



## J.Primus (7 Aug 2013)

Got properly cut up by someone who turned right at the lights in front of me when I was doing about 24mph. Just missed him and heard them all cheering and laughing. They started to wave an apology when they saw I had turned round and was catching them up and apparently it wasnt so funny by the time I caught them up. 
I kid ye not his excuse was 'cyclists jump reds all the time. It's dangerous.' He then said it was amber when I went through which changed to it was probably going to change to amber shortly. 

Trying to let it wash over me but still annoyed. I would have loved to ripped off his wing mirror and hurled it through his open window. The catharsis would have been nice but probably not worth it in the long run. Takes me bloody hours to fully let it go every time. You'd think I'd be used to it by now!


----------



## ianrauk (7 Aug 2013)

Had a strange one this evening.
Was scooting at a good pace up the A21 when a chap on a Cube overtook me. He was quick, but his bike handling skills were very off. Swerving here there are every where. He also liked to spit a lot.
Anyway, staying a good 10 feet behind him as we both tacked up the A21 so as not to get spat on. We hit Bromley Hill at a fair old crack. I then saw that he was slowly running out of puff on the hill. He looked back, saw I was still with him. So he then decided to ride onto the pavement let me overtake and try tack on to my wheel. Strange. Not having that I thought, so lit some spare afterburners and left him behind.

Really nice quick ride home.....


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Aug 2013)

Commuting by bike can be really unpleasant around here.


----------



## fossyant (7 Aug 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Commuting by bike can be really unpleasant around here.
> 
> View attachment 27354



A cheeky diversion up Higher Poynton and Potts Shrigley..... back of Lyme Park?


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Aug 2013)

fossyant said:


> A cheeky diversion up Higher Poynton and Potts Shrigley..... back of Lyme Park?


 
Yep, Shrigley Road between Higher Poynton and Pott Shrigley, looking towards Manchester.


----------



## potsy (7 Aug 2013)

That's no commuting bike, where are the rack and paniers?


----------



## fossyant (7 Aug 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Yep, Shrigley Road between Higher Poynton and Pott Shrigley, looking towards Manchester.



Know it well. Too well. LOL


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Aug 2013)

potsy said:


> That's no commuting bike, where are the rack and paniers?


 
Can't you see the saddle bag!


----------



## potsy (7 Aug 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Can't you see the saddle bag!


Wouldn't fit my sarnies in it that's for sure 

And who built that wall? @skudupnorth?


----------



## skudupnorth (8 Aug 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Commuting by bike can be really unpleasant around here.
> 
> View attachment 27354


Wall looks like it needs the Skud touch


----------



## skudupnorth (8 Aug 2013)

potsy said:


> Wouldn't fit my sarnies in it that's for sure
> 
> And who built that wall? @skudupnorth?


I'll have a word about the workmanship but i'm busy repairing car parks torn up by rogue cyclists


----------



## Spartak (8 Aug 2013)

Commute tonight involved negotiating the Eastville roundabout not very cycle friendly ! Links the M32 / Tesco / Ikea so obviously very busy with lots of lane changing .
After that things improved passing the Hippodrome, SS Great Britain & crossing the Clifton Suspension Bridge.
Also managed a KOM on Strava


----------



## Archeress (8 Aug 2013)

Spartak said:


> Commute tonight involved negotiating the Eastville roundabout not very cycle friendly ! Links the M32 / Tesco / Ikea so obviously very busy with lots of lane changing .
> After that things improved passing the Hippodrome, SS Great Britain & crossing the Clifton Suspension Bridge.
> Also managed a KOM on Strava



Eastville RAB not very cycle friendly.... that's an extreme understatement, it's not very car friendly either. Hate that RAB whenever I go to IKEA.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Aug 2013)

Last night; three dead roadkill badgers 
One numpty driver, cr@p driver in an even cr@ppier car.


----------



## Beebo (8 Aug 2013)

nice ride into work, loving the mild weather and low traffic at the moment.

Anyone else see the cyclist dismount signs on Evelyn Street by KFC? The cycle lane was blocked for about 10m, but instead of instructing cyclists to ride in the rode there were two signs telling them to dismount!! I saw four cyclists, including me doing the sensible thing and riding in the road.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Had a strange one this evening.
> Was scooting at a good pace up the A21 when a chap on a Cube overtook me. He was quick, but his bike handling skills were very off. Swerving here there are every where. He also liked to spit a lot.
> Anyway, staying a good 10 feet behind him as we both tacked up the A21 so as not to get spat on. We hit Bromley Hill at a fair old crack. I then saw that he was slowly running out of puff on the hill. He looked back, saw I was still with him. So he then decided to ride onto the pavement let me overtake and try tack on to my wheel. Strange. Not having that I thought, so lit some spare afterburners and left him behind.
> 
> Really nice quick ride home.....


Some roadie in full team kit scalped me on the flat on Tuesday night, as I was twiddling along teasing a knotty work problem in my head. I then caught him on the next climb, he dropped me on the downhill and opened the gap on the flat, next climb I caught him again. Four times this happened.

Why do they always climb in the wrong gear? I've only the one of course! It's the same on intermediate club runs. Wait for the snick snick snick of frantic down changes, and get on the drops, grit the teeth and pedal in circles past the lot of them.


----------



## BSRU (8 Aug 2013)

Whist out in the countryside this morning miles from home I suddenly realised I had forgotten to put my pump in my road bike saddle bag on Tuesday morning so I had spent the past days riding pumpless


----------



## HLaB (8 Aug 2013)

Day 11 Of Commuting Bliss - Did I say the schools are off. Planned to take it easy and go the 2nd shortest route, decided to do the next shortest route instead and give rbts a miss. Cut 1.5 miles through Orton Mere and had an enjoyable 3 miles to town. I was taking it easy but when I started to close on another rider he gave it a bit of a burst. I resisted at first, but a mile later, when we came to the only bump in central Peterborough, I decided to keep going at the same pace I was going on the flat (tbh thats easier than dropping to a grind on the heavy fixie) and soon reeled him in.


----------



## MickL (8 Aug 2013)

Back on my bike woop, took it nice and easy still got in a decent time, having a 10 days of the bike has done my head in :-)


----------



## fossyant (8 Aug 2013)

Light winds, didn't spot any CC'ers and had a pop at 2 Strava Segments. 7th on one spinning my little legs off on fixed, and KOM on a cheeky little sprint near work ! Knackered.


----------



## MisterStan (8 Aug 2013)

fossyant said:


> Light winds, didn't spot any CC'ers and *had a pop at 2 Strava Segments. 7th on one spinning my little legs off on fixed, and KOM on a cheeky little sprint near work ! Knackered.*


Kudos on the KOM. To quote a conversation I had this morning with @martinclive 'remember - it's just commuting!'


----------



## martinclive (8 Aug 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Kudos on the KOM. To quote a conversation I had this morning with @martinclive 'remember - it's just commuting!'


 
Yeah right - it used to be - then I discovered Strava (your fault!)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Aug 2013)

Was a bit chilly this morning at 6am, but was lovely and warm by 8am. Roads very quiet


----------



## MisterStan (8 Aug 2013)

martinclive said:


> Yeah right - it used to be -* then I discovered Strava* (your fault!)


 
'I'm only going to use it to compare my own performance' he said. 
Now all he talks about is lead out trains and whether the wind is in the optimal direction for a segment.
Successfully converted i'd say!


----------



## Keith Oates (8 Aug 2013)

Coming home from work yesterday in the early afternoon the temp was 40 Deg. C, I was shattered when I got in and sat in an A/C room for about 20 mins before getting a shower!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## martinclive (8 Aug 2013)

MisterStan said:


> 'I'm only going to use it to compare my own performance' he said.
> Now all he talks about is lead out trains and whether the wind is in the optimal direction for a segment.
> Successfully converted i'd say!


 
........looks like I've been rumbled (and I would have got away with it if it wasn't for those pesky kids!)


----------



## apb (8 Aug 2013)

Yesterday was the first time i took my wee man to nursery with the bike. It was a nice day, a bit chilly, but his mum still wrapped him up like it was winter. We both really enjoyed it and i think both of us wanted just to take the day off, cycle down to Porty beach and spend the day there. But we didn't

Because of this i was on my Hybrid which is a bit of a tank and on the commute home a guy on a CX/Commuter was wanting to scalp me. I decide this was good sport and applied the hammer but appearing to cycle casually . I could hear his squeaky bike and him really putting in the effort, but sorry pal maybe next time. It's the little things that keeps me entertained.


----------



## fossyant (8 Aug 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Kudos on the KOM. To quote a conversation I had this morning with @martinclive 'remember - it's just commuting!'



Adds a bit of fun to it.


----------



## MisterStan (8 Aug 2013)

Keith Oates said:


> Coming home from work yesterday in the early afternoon the temp was 40 Deg. C, I was shattered when I got in and sat in an A/C room for about 20 mins before getting a shower!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
I just spat some tea out as I thought you were still in Wales! I see you're in China now though. 40 Deg is just too much, what was the humidity?


----------



## fossyant (8 Aug 2013)

Posted on 'spotted' section last night. On way home last night, me and Edwards80 had 'bumped' into each other. We'd passed a group of 4 lads on MTB's cycling on the pavement - I'd got a little bit of banter from them (nothing much). Anyway, we are then sat at lights to cross the A34, and these 4 lads hop across the traffic and jump the first section of dual carriageway - no idea how to ride bikes. They then cross over as soon as they can, me and Edwards80 roll off on green. Me feeling a bit evil, hearing a few bits of banter again from the lads (3 on pavement, one trying his hardest on the road), I shout over 'hurry up, hurry up' as we accellerate past them.  Left them for dust.


----------



## DWiggy (8 Aug 2013)

fossyant said:


> Posted on 'spotted' section last night. On way home last night, me and Edwards80 had 'bumped' into each other. We'd passed a group of 4 lads on MTB's cycling on the pavement - I'd got a little bit of banter from them (nothing much). Anyway, we are then sat at lights to cross the A34, and these 4 lads hop across the traffic and jump the first section of dual carriageway - no idea how to ride bikes. They then cross over as soon as they can, me and Edwards80 roll off on green. Me feeling a bit evil, hearing a few bits of banter again from the lads (3 on pavement, one trying his hardest on the road), I shout over 'hurry up, hurry up' as we accellerate past them.  Left them for dust.


 
Scalped!!! lol


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Aug 2013)

No energy at all tonight, managed to do 15 miles still but at 14.2mph. Torrential rain forecast for the commute in the morning


----------



## Archeress (8 Aug 2013)

Slow ride home, pretty depressed. There's a reshuffle at work and i'm told there's no place for me in my department. May be down the jobcentre soon.

Archeress
Ps needs hugs


----------



## dave r (8 Aug 2013)

Archeress said:


> Slow ride home, pretty depressed. There's a reshuffle at work and i'm told there's no place for me in my department. May be down the jobcentre soon.
> 
> Archeress
> Ps needs hugs


 
Have a virtual hug from me


----------



## MisterStan (8 Aug 2013)

Archeress said:


> Slow ride home, pretty depressed. There's a reshuffle at work and i'm told there's no place for me in my department. May be down the jobcentre soon.
> 
> Archeress
> Ps needs hugs


Hopefully this won't be the case.


----------



## MisterStan (8 Aug 2013)

Pootled home with the guys tonight. Really makes a nice change to not hammer it. Only took 10 mins longer too.


----------



## stowie (8 Aug 2013)

Very grumpy on the ride home. Seems to be the idiots day out. Had several SMIDSYs, a couple of people rolling forward into my path whilst texting, and a Boris biker who sailed into the path of a group of cyclists on the mile end road without even looking. And my front brake cable worked loose as I was nearing home.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Aug 2013)

Archeress said:


> Slow ride home, pretty depressed. There's a reshuffle at work and i'm told there's no place for me in my department. May be down the jobcentre soon.
> 
> Archeress
> Ps needs hugs



Been sat on the other side of the table doling it out for months. Inevitably, got told two weeks ago it's now my turn...


----------



## Kies (8 Aug 2013)

Uneventful commute in/out of London, until I reached Southall around 7:30pm tonight. 5 close calls in the space of 2 miles - Eid Mubarak if your of the Muslim faith - but please keep a look out for cyclists!


----------



## DWiggy (9 Aug 2013)

Ride home was fun until I reached Longfield High Street where I came across work men sorting out a major sewerage problem there was foul smelling waste water and toilet roll all over the road which I had to cycle through  , my ride in this morning was Wet N Warm got caught in the downpour at around 7ish, forgot my overshoes and feet are now really squelchy (really need to invest in some race blades!)


----------



## martint235 (9 Aug 2013)

Got soaked!! Still last commuting day as I'm heading for the beach!!

Oh and my first fixie is getting closer.....


----------



## GrasB (9 Aug 2013)

Run off the road by an overtaking which had to avoid going into the back of a stationary car turning right. I was doing 42mph.. in a 40mph limit. Surprisingly I was & sill _*NOT HAPPY!*_


----------



## martint235 (9 Aug 2013)

GregCollins said:


> Been sat on the other side of the table doling it out for months. Inevitably, got told two weeks ago it's now my turn...


 Sorry to hear this Greg. I hope everything works out.


----------



## MisterStan (9 Aug 2013)

Left early to avoid the rain. Tipped it down 10 minutes after i left and stopped around about the time I would normally leave. Office now looking like a Chinese laundry.


----------



## kipster (9 Aug 2013)

The summer holiday roads have been great, and today is my last day in the office for a couple of weeks. The commuter bike has been running like a dream and no numpty car drivers encountered for a while. 

So today I decided to take the good bike and was promptly reminded that numpty's can be anyway, laying in wait, one MGIF and one SMIDSY. The MGIF overtaking into oncoming traffic and squeezing me, the SMIDSY was at a pinch point and after MGIF went through, she decided she didn't need to wait for a cyclist. I slowed and took evasive action for both incidents. The MGIF could be heard revving so was easy to anticipate what he was going to do.

I do think that the SMIDSY thought that a cyclist can't be going that fast so I'll have time, 25mph closes the gap down quickly.

The rest of the ride was great and was the quickest ride to work so far, I might have to use the good bike a bit more


----------



## MichaelO (9 Aug 2013)

kipster said:


> The rest of the ride was great and was the quickest ride to work so far


Mine was going really well - would have probably covered the 20 miles to work in about 1hr 10min...until the fairy arrived 1.5 miles from work


----------



## HLaB (9 Aug 2013)

Day 12 of the perfect commute  Incase you havent noticed my previous posts, its the school holidays 

Started off slowly through the park but when i turned onto the main road a double decker was going the perfect speed to draft (I like drafting double deckers they create an air hole that big, you can sit just inside it without being too close ). When he slowed down for a stop I slowed down too but he had a dosy passenger asking him questions before boarding so I went by. Kept the relaxed pace but half a mile later he caught up but rather than left hooking me to the bus stop he waited patiently behind so I felt obliged to up the pace again


----------



## BSRU (9 Aug 2013)

GrasB said:


> Run off the road by an overtaking which had to avoid going into the back of a stationary car turning right. I was doing 42mph.. in a 40mph limit. Surprisingly I was & sill _*NOT HAPPY!*_


It does seem some drivers can only think about one thing at a time, must overtake cyclist mentality forgetting their speedo exists or the state of the traffic/road ahead


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Aug 2013)

The torrential rain never arrived, roads were wet and a bit of light rain, but nothing like the forecast last night. Is quite sunny now, very quiet steady ride in.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Aug 2013)

[QUOTE 2589145, member: 1314"]Don't know what to say...[/quote]
Don't fret. Nobody's dead. After all it is just a job. And it was inevitable.


----------



## BSRU (9 Aug 2013)

Wet roads when I started out but all dry when I reached work, will probably change to the road bike at lunchtime as it now looks like a warm dry day.


----------



## potsy (9 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> The torrential rain never arrived, roads were wet and a bit of light rain, but nothing like the forecast last night. Is quite sunny now, very quiet steady ride in.


That's the best kind of forecast, expect the worst and get a pleasant surprise 

Back on 10pm finishes this week so thought I'd best put the 'big light' back on the commuter, nice to be riding home and having the road lit up in front of you.


----------



## Keith Oates (9 Aug 2013)

MisterStan said:


> I just spat some tea out as I thought you were still in Wales! I see you're in China now though. 40 Deg is just too much, what was the humidity?


 
I'm not sure what the humidity was but it was not very high, thank goodness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BSRU (9 Aug 2013)

Say a car with a plate which was obviously a vanity plate but bemused why you want it on your car.
The plate was M18 POO, looked almost like Miss Poo.


----------



## fossyant (9 Aug 2013)

Archeress said:


> Slow ride home, pretty depressed. There's a reshuffle at work and i'm told there's no place for me in my department. May be down the jobcentre soon.
> 
> Archeress
> Ps needs hugs



Oh bugger. Smiley sent to cheer you up


----------



## Frood42 (9 Aug 2013)

GregCollins said:


> Been sat on the other side of the table doling it out for months. Inevitably, got told two weeks ago it's now my turn...


----------



## Frood42 (9 Aug 2013)




----------



## donnydave (9 Aug 2013)

A young lad with a car full of mates squeezed past in the face of oncoming traffic, then made some pointed gestures at the cycle path I was ignoring. I caught them up at the lights immediately after the next bend. I will share this nugget of wisdom with you all what you should absolutely not do is ride by the car slowly and blow the driver a kiss. 

His mates seemed to think it was funny though


----------



## Frood42 (9 Aug 2013)

Archeress said:


> Slow ride home, pretty depressed. There's a reshuffle at work and i'm told there's no place for me in my department. May be down the jobcentre soon.
> 
> Archeress
> Ps needs hugs


----------



## Arjimlad (9 Aug 2013)

Archeress said:


> Slow ride home, pretty depressed. There's a reshuffle at work and i'm told there's no place for me in my department. May be down the jobcentre soon.
> 
> Archeress
> Ps needs hugs


 
Hugs herewith !



You'll find something better ... may be an opportunity in what may now look like a very effective disguise..


----------



## Arjimlad (9 Aug 2013)

GregCollins said:


> Been sat on the other side of the table doling it out for months. Inevitably, got told two weeks ago it's now my turn...


 
Bon Courage young Ben.. something will turn up for a man of your talents & attitude.


----------



## Leodis (9 Aug 2013)

Last night I watched in horror as passing a corner junction a cyclists following the lines nearly got took out in front of my eyes. The car swerved past me and it was inches from taking out the nodder, I am not embarrassed but I let out a girlie cry before cycling on.


----------



## MichaelO (9 Aug 2013)

MichaelO said:


> Mine was going really well - would have probably covered the 20 miles to work in about 1hr 10min...until the fairy arrived 1.5 miles from work


I hate changing inner tubes. Firstly, I don't see the point of p*ncture resistant tyres, if they aren't & just mean it takes an age to get them back on. And secondly, even after finding the cause of the flat, I put a new inner in, which they immediately developed it's own p*ncture. At least I got twice as much practice changing inner tubes...


----------



## BSRU (9 Aug 2013)

A nice thing happened yesterday lunch time, yes really a nice thing.
I was cycling back to work at a fair old pace, I passed a young kid on a bike with his dad(probably) stood next to a bike stopped on a shared path which crosses the road I was on.
As I passed I heard the young kid loudly say "wow" and his head turned to follow me as I disappeared into the distance .


----------



## Andrew_P (9 Aug 2013)

GregCollins said:


> Don't fret. Nobody's dead. After all it is just a job. And it was inevitable.


Hope you get sorted quickly, bit shoot getting laid off\redundant. Time to open a Bike shop in Horsham!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Aug 2013)

No commute today. But some other poor soul on a bike riding uphill to the station got roundly abused for taking too long to get through the roadworks outside my house this morning.

Some of our local (audi) drivers are just complete sh|ts.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Aug 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> Hope you get sorted quickly, bit s*** getting laid off\redundant. Time to open a Bike shop in Horsham!


Nah, way too much competition.


----------



## Andrew_P (9 Aug 2013)

MichaelO said:


> I hate changing inner tubes. Firstly, I don't see the point of p*ncture resistant tyres, if they aren't & just mean it takes an age to get them back on. And secondly, even after finding the cause of the flat, I put a new inner in, which they immediately developed it's own p*ncture. At least I got twice as much practice changing inner tubes...


Not so long ago I spent an hour at the top of the A23/M23 changing inner tubes, three went in a mile (They were contis and the valve cores wouldn't screw up tight enough by hand) I had given up and was walking home to Purley when a kind soul gave me a Specialized tube which went up straight away. I did as I promised a left one at the same spot but not sure if he ever got it.

As with everyone hate that deflating feeling, and getting it twice in one ride is sooo demoralising!


----------



## kipster (9 Aug 2013)

Great ride home, only a few cars, warm, not much wind and managed to get my average speed above 18mph for the first time for the commute home. All the climbing with panniers on the commute bike looks to be paying off, I really flew up the climbs on good bike today. What a way to end the working week


----------



## Twelve Spokes (9 Aug 2013)

Not bad,dodgy bit of cab driving in Stratford,caught on film but no big deal.It would have been if I had tried to undertake the cab in a stupid place.I was stunned cabbie was very apologetic.Made it to Waterloo via Three Bridges,London Bridge,Blackfriars Bridge and Westminster Bridge,said hello to Big Ben.


----------



## MisterStan (9 Aug 2013)

Friday leg and a headwind. Hard work.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2013)

Archeress said:


> Slow ride home, pretty depressed. There's a reshuffle at work and i'm told there's no place for me in my department. May be down the jobcentre soon.
> 
> Archeress
> Ps needs hugs


 

more time to cycle though


----------



## BSRU (9 Aug 2013)

Going up a short 1km climb, average gradient 5%, passed four young lads on MTB's having a rest half way up.
They were amazed to see some old beardy guy not trying very hard whizz up a hill they could not manage.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (9 Aug 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Friday leg and a headwind. Hard work.


 
I've still got Saturday,Sunday + Monday to go.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Aug 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Friday leg and a headwind. Hard work.


 
Been like that since Wednesday for me. Week off work next week so no commuting


----------



## donnydave (9 Aug 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Friday leg and a headwind. Hard work.



Damn right. Mr continental who I often see had some sort of wind cancelling force field, I thought I was making good progress and he flew past me


----------



## MisterStan (9 Aug 2013)

donnydave said:


> Damn right. Mr continental who I often see had some sort of wind cancelling force field, I thought I was making good progress and he flew past me


I had a rucksack on too. Felt like a ruddy wind brake.


----------



## oiljam (10 Aug 2013)

Did my first ever cycle commute today. It's only 4 miles and I'll definitely be doing it again. I have to have many things for work so carried a rucksack (only have a small locker). Took it nice and steady so I didn't sweat... Easy! :-)


----------



## oiljam (10 Aug 2013)

Personally I think you evolve into an efficient commuter. Mine this morning felt cumbersome and amateurish. With time and experience I'm sure I will become better at managing my essentials. And my pre/post ride rituals will be ironed out without feeling awkward as they did this morning....still got a great buzz from it though :-)


----------



## 400bhp (10 Aug 2013)

oiljam said:


> *Personally I think you evolve into an efficient commuter.* Mine this morning felt cumbersome and amateurish. With time and experience I'm sure I will become better at managing my essentials. And my pre/post ride rituals will be ironed out without feeling awkward as they did this morning....still got a great buzz from it though :-)


 

You do get better at organising your stuff.


----------



## HLaB (10 Aug 2013)

Gutted, just uploaded my Friday commute and I only equalled my fastest time over a short segment, whilst drafting the double decker, perhaps the D'lock on the fixie slowed me down


----------



## Twelve Spokes (11 Aug 2013)

Took the three bridges route in,London Bridge+Blackfriars Bridge+Westminster Bridge after my workmate took a wrong turning for the possibility of using Waterloo Bridge instead.Yes,just got back from commute,met the usual knobends in Stratford.Had to detour due to bridge rebuilding in Leytonstone and detoured round the forest.Found the tin boxes passing more pleasant around Redbridge..Next commute in nine and a half hours.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (11 Aug 2013)

Good start to today's commute,cut up badly by single decker bus (out of service) which cut into my lane from the slip road as I was coming off of the Bow flyover.Caught driver at Mile End and told him I was not amused to which he replied with a blast of the horn.Camera doesn't show much as it's on the front fork and bus came from the left.Apart from that mainly ok.Extended ride to Westmisnter Bridge but couldn't eat food at work due to being put off by the bus incident at Bow.Oh cyclist going on inside of bus at Mile End at lights,then it moved off.Im sure that's on camera.Fast ride back.

Bike prepped and cleaned for tomorrows early morning commute.Lights refitted and batteries recharged.


----------



## MickL (12 Aug 2013)

Littler cooler today, decided to start using the roads to get me fit for the Autumn/winter as its all hills and and my Spring/Summer route the canal is flat. Flew up the hills today after tweaking my bike last week and installing bar ends made my ride so much more enjoyable on my Subway plus all the miles I put in going down the canal has really helped.


----------



## MisterStan (12 Aug 2013)

Uuurgh. Off to the dentist this afternoon, so I had to use the car. 40 minutes driving compared to an hour on the bike; I know where i'd rather have been.


----------



## BSRU (12 Aug 2013)

Lovely morning for a ride, cool but not cold, light breeze, dry and not much traffic even in the town centre.
Naughty lady driver too busy staring at my behind to realise the light for her filter lane had changed to green, even the blasts from the horn of the car behind her did not break her concentration at first


----------



## donnydave (12 Aug 2013)

A weekend of lazy punting on the Cam, beer and a blackadder series 2 marathon starting at 1am meant that I misplaced my Monday legs and had to re use my Friday legs. 

The colour of gold. ...... is gold. What you have discovered, if it has a name, is some Green.

Hehe


----------



## Leodis (12 Aug 2013)

It was a tad chilly today with the added pleasure of a headwind no matter which direction I was cycling in. Still enjoyed it though.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Aug 2013)

Cracking A21 Commuter racing - luv it! C'MON!!!


----------



## Frood42 (12 Aug 2013)

BSRU said:


> Naughty lady driver too busy staring at my behind to realise the light for her filter lane had changed to green


 
No, I think this was just a lady who likes nice bikes and was checking out your ride


----------



## Frood42 (12 Aug 2013)

Too dark, it's messing with my mood, and it's starting to get dark too early, I may have to get the lights out soon, and rain  is forecast later in the week  (where did the summer go  )

Must remain positive 

Pushed it a bit harder  on the hybrid today to keep away the chill 

22.1miles
15.6mph 
1hr 25mins 19secs 
Avg HR 159
Ascent 747ft 

1546 calories -> I smell bacon for breakfast


----------



## Nocode (12 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Cracking A21 Commuter racing - luv it! C'MON!!!


 
Hehe nice  I had a small-ish bit of SCR with a guy on a Focus bike (and I think a Dartford CC jersey) this morning down through Lewisham. He was going at a fair clip. He peeled-off left and headed down Loampit Vale as I headed straight on at the roundabout. Left a bit later than normal this morning and amazing the difference it makes with lots more buses. Got in the way of me trying to push it on some Strava segments.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Aug 2013)

I got given a lift in.


----------



## MickL (12 Aug 2013)

GregCollins said:


> I got given a lift in.


 

A backy ?


----------



## MickL (12 Aug 2013)

Oh just checked my stats for my hilly commute, Avg moving speed 13.7mph not to bad at all


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Aug 2013)

MickL said:


> A backy ?


LOL. No. Son-in-love's VW Polo. I had a week's worth of clean clothes to carry in and did plenty of miles over the weekend so thought.... why not?


----------



## HLaB (12 Aug 2013)

Day 14 of Commuting Bliss (well almost) - A bit of a slow recovery commute and I only really put some effort in up to the traffic lights (I'd normally take the more sedate of road option but there's work at the entrance to the shared use path) to time it right (a hill start on the heavy fixie isnt the best). Despite the two lanes and the lack of traffic some muppet thought it would be clever to drive parrallel to me and cut in, I don't think he saw the uneven drain surfaces. The rest of the commute before and after was too good to fester on this one rswhole


----------



## Frood42 (12 Aug 2013)

Had a slow puncture on the commute bike.
I have schwalbe marathon plus tyres.
Changed the inner tube with minimal use of tyre levers, but by good were those pain in the rear tyres to get on and off.


----------



## lozcs (12 Aug 2013)

cycle - train - escalator - walk

escalator, chaps stands next to me, clocks Ride London sticker on frame (don't want to take off!) starts conversation about the ride - he did it and we discussed how good it was and the ballot being open today...


----------



## Twelve Spokes (12 Aug 2013)

Ride in.Being lit like a Christmas tree is getting me noticed by the locals.The sixteen white led's christmas tree style on my down tube and forks aren't helping a lot.No incidents as opposed to the bus incident yesterday at Bow.Well apart from the woman suddenly changing lanes in front of me at Cambridge Heath on the ride back.Backstreets are still a mess due to the railways renewing three bridges.



lozcs said:


> cycle - train - escalator - walk
> 
> escalator, chaps stands next to me, clocks Ride London sticker on frame (don't want to take off!) starts conversation about the ride - he did it and we discussed how good it was and the ballot being open today...


 
Cyclist on my commute still had his number on,guess h forgot to take it off.


----------



## Frood42 (12 Aug 2013)

I do a 44 mile round trip commute.
Both my 22 mile commute in and my 22 mile return commute were under 1hr 30mins at just over an avg speed of 15mph on the hybrid (Carrera Crossfire 3).

I am happy with that.

http://app.strava.com/activities/74190290
http://app.strava.com/activities/74190385

I wonder what to have for Dinner, I think I have room for a chocolate desert 

I have done an avg speed of 16mph, but that was a very good day and on the way into work, I don't think I have done both trips in under 1hr 30mins before
http://app.strava.com/activities/65668441


----------



## gaz (12 Aug 2013)

Not cycled since wednesday. Been feeling rough as hell, currently got a chesty cough which I want to go away quickly so avoiding the bike.

HATING the train!


----------



## Twelve Spokes (12 Aug 2013)

Haven't missed a cycle commute since Feb 2003 for the same reason as above.Long may it continue,hate the tube.

Actually I missed two.Snow,stayed at work and strike action stayed at home.


----------



## videoman (12 Aug 2013)

Did 9.8 miles this morning in an hour and 11 miles on the way home in 1hour 10 minutes, about half a mile of road and the rest cycle paths and canal towpath on my Dawes Sardar which is no lightweight.

Only the third time in the last two weeks I have commuted on my bike but hopefully it will get easier and quicker!


----------



## Twelve Spokes (12 Aug 2013)

Twelve Spokes said:


> Haven't missed a cycle commute since Feb 2003 for the same reason as above.Long may it continue,hate the tube.
> 
> Actually I missed *FOUR*.Snow,stayed at work and strike action stayed at home.


 
Strike in 2004 Three days and snow in 2009,one.


----------



## dave r (12 Aug 2013)

Twelve Spokes said:


> Haven't missed a cycle commute since Feb 2003 for the same reason as above.Long may it continue,hate the tube.
> 
> Actually I missed two.Snow,stayed at work and strike action stayed at home.


 
I was car free for over thirty years, Over that time I only missed commutes if I was ill or on holiday, now I have the car I tend to cycle 4 days out of 5 most weeks.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (12 Aug 2013)

dave r said:


> I was car free for over thirty years, Over that time I only missed commutes if I was ill or on holiday, now I have the car I tend to cycle 4 out of 5 most weeks.


 

Ok you win.

I miss my commutes when im on holiday as it's my holiday and I dont commute.

Sorry,looking through my blog which has the facts.Seems it is four although I don;t remember the strike days in 2004.


----------



## Fubar (13 Aug 2013)

Cracking commute in this morning - got away just after 7, bit of a chill but not too cold, tailed a couple of roadies for a few miles and managed to keep pace (sort of!), no cockwombles on the road and a new PB to work! It can't last...


----------



## BSRU (13 Aug 2013)

Only 8 degrees this morning and dark when I went to get the bike ready


----------



## MisterStan (13 Aug 2013)

Fresh legs this morning after using the car yesterday for the first time in months. A little chilly but soon warmed up.


----------



## fossyant (13 Aug 2013)

Dry this morning, yay. Kept passing a nobber on a hybrid, his standard of cycling was poor. Couldn't be bothered to say anything, just kept scalping him, despite him jumping red lights. Last night was nearly 'stunk' off the road by the weed smells coming out of a posh Merc on the A34. Fortunately I was quicker than the traffic. Two rather large meat heads in the car.


----------



## Frood42 (13 Aug 2013)

Chilly this morning, second thoughts about the shorts, but stuck with them.
1mph slower this morning than yesterday, just couldn't get properly warmed up at the start.

First into the office as always. At least there is a nice hot shower to use here.


----------



## HLaB (13 Aug 2013)

gaz said:


> Not cycled since wednesday. Been feeling rough as hell, currently got a chesty cough which I want to go away quickly so avoiding the bike.
> 
> HATING the train!


 GWS!


----------



## HLaB (13 Aug 2013)

A short commute for me as I'm wanting to leave the office early to do a TT tonight (pawls permitting, detailed in another thread), nothing really happened except my garmin took half a mile to find sattellites and I had to give way at a rbt and stop at a red light


----------



## potsy (13 Aug 2013)

Set off at 4.45 am and it was  almost time to dig out the cc buff and winter tights.

Colleague caught me up thru Stockport so we rode in together for the last 3 miles, nice to be chatting away with virtually no traffic on the roads


----------



## BSRU (13 Aug 2013)

Whizzing down a 15% decent, easy over 40mph just freewheeling down it, and I see 4 pheasants at the bottom of the hill standing in the road without a care in the world.
I get closer and closer hoping the pheasants are not that stupid, two move away but two just stand there playing chicken with me.
End up scrubbing lots of speed and weaving my way past the two dodo impersonators, they were originally six of them but two have already lost their game of chicken with a motorised vehicle.


----------



## apb (13 Aug 2013)

Feels like more and more cyclists are giving a "hello" nod.

I'm finding quite nice.


----------



## donnydave (13 Aug 2013)

Monday legs were unavailable for comment when asked about yesterday's debacle. Luckily, Tuesday legs put in a good show even if it was a bit chilly on the lower leg to begin with.


----------



## BSRU (13 Aug 2013)

Went to ride home at lunchtime only to realise the PF had been and given me small present
At least it was a slow one, so pumped it up and rode a cautious 2.83km home.
Fortunately I was going to change bikes at lunchtime anyway, as this afternoon rain is forecast to fall .


----------



## ClaireSaud (13 Aug 2013)

Didn't commute today due to a poorly stomach and sickness..... ate at the Mother-in-Laws last night so wondered if she is trying to poison me  !! Really missed my commute today and feel like a phoney ready this thread Back on the bike tomorrow, can't wait!!


----------



## dave r (13 Aug 2013)

Tonight the rain waited till I was about a mile from home then the heavens opened and I ended up diving under my cape for the final mile  , otherwise a routine commute, just hard work into the breeze.


----------



## Hip Priest (13 Aug 2013)

After two years and 8000 miles I thought I was about to have my first proper collision tonight. I was on a roundabout, and a car entered from the left without looking. It was similar to Magnatom's lorry incident, only with a smaller roundabout, and thankfully, a smaller vehicle.

Somehow, by slamming on the anchors, and turning the bars, I managed to miss her by inches, or maybe millimetres.

To her credit, she stopped and apologised.


----------



## fossyant (13 Aug 2013)

[QUOTE 2596501, member: 1314"]Bored again on the way home tonight, despite Holborn, Westminster Bridge, Vauxhall, CS7 etc...Maybe I should break the commute up with a couple of pub stops instead of making it longer. Or maybe a longer commute home with a pub stop.[/quote]


Any excuse.


----------



## Booyaa (13 Aug 2013)

My first commute tonight! 11 miles and loved it, hard going but I made it. Was scalped at least 5 times but it was so nice to have finally gotten out and done it. If I can fix the problem with my grips I will do both legs on Thursday and possibly Friday depending on how my body holds up! Love it.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (13 Aug 2013)

No commute today but just out on local trips.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (13 Aug 2013)

Quickest commute home of the year tonight at just under 21 mph, took my first KOM too without knowing where the segment started. Nice way to round the day off


----------



## fimm (14 Aug 2013)

Did my extended route home yesterday and got two out of three of the QOMs on the big climb, including the one for the whole thing.
Woohoo!!!


----------



## BSRU (14 Aug 2013)

Some people are so selfish
First one, driver drives onto the pavement and parks, then I realise why, their window comes down and they post a letter in the letter box which is, due to their pavement parking, right next to the drivers window.
Second one, driver blocks a shared path, his justification, "it's not a shared path and I shouldn't be using it"He seems to assume that no white dividing line means it is not a shared path despite the signs to the contrary.


----------



## HLaB (14 Aug 2013)

Day 15 of commuting bliss - thats about it


----------



## 2wheelsgeth (14 Aug 2013)

Queuing at the lights on the horrible cycle path through Tavistock Square, a French tourist and her son started taking photos. SHe asked if we were cycling as a group, and we explained that no, we were all individual commuters. She looked stunned, and asked if we always queued in such an orderly fashion, and no one ever pushed to the front?

Cue much hilarity from us commuting types...


----------



## Frood42 (14 Aug 2013)

Sun made an appearance this morning, shame about the wind and slight chill in the air.

I got a lovely tow today from a flat bed van/truck, tucked in behind him and he acted as an excellent wind break and I maxed out at ~29-30mph with very little effort, it was great, and I think he was a little surprised when I went past him further down the road (when I went in the right lane and he went in the left coming up to a roundabout).


----------



## donnydave (14 Aug 2013)

I was minding my own business and a scooter overtook me so I stood up to stay with him, then enjoyed a 2 mile tow. Got a few smiles from other road users. Fair play to mr scooter, he kept checking his mirror and got down on the handlebars to squeeze as much speed as possible, good fun.

I didn't want to slipstream too closely so eventually I ran out of steam and had to drop back.... into the clutches of a lorry who was not so amused at us slowing him down by only doing 28mph in a 30. I was ignoring a cycle path and he beeped me so I hopped onto the shared pavement and waved him by, then immediately jumped back on the road again. I considered staying on the road and shaking my head/fist/both but swallowed my pride and let him through, I've read enough threads on here and read enough news stories of injured/killed cyclists.

Had a nice mr lorry driver on the way home last night, nsl very bumpy potholed road near my home, he had waited behind for a few blind corners and I could have kept him there for longer but I've mellowed a lot in recent months. There was a straight bit about 400 yards so I moved over the white line to the left and slowed down so he could pass, got a nice wave of thanks. I recognised the lorry as a local company I see a lot round here so I thought I would do my bit for inter-transport relations


----------



## robjh (14 Aug 2013)

Got the gloves out for the first time this morning, and needed them as it was 5°C - but a beautiful morning as the sun got higher. Told them I'd be late in to work and did a 40-mile route round the by-ways of south Warwickshire to enjoy the sunshine while I could. A good choice as it's clouding over now.


----------



## apb (14 Aug 2013)

Some interesting interactions with motorists yesterday.

The Good: A black cab very nicely waved me on when i was joining the road from the cycle path (Shared path really). I gave him and smile and a wave and he nodded back. i usually have these type of interaction with motorists on a weekly basis. It's all very nice.

The Ugly: pulled up behind a young girl, who wasn't ugly, in an astra at a red light. She was at the time texting on her phone (not unusual and personally in that situation i'm not bothered). this junction happens to be outside a police station and so it happens two police officers come outside the station just at that time. I'm thinking to myself "BUSTED!". One of the police officers and the girl in the Astra exchange greetings. They must know each other , but not very well as it's a passing greeting. He then says "Stop texting" in a jolly way and they share a laugh (HAHA you're breaking the law). He walks off and she starts texting again. 

The Bad: She then ploughs into a group of nursery children crossing the road. 

(I made the last bit up)

Thought it was a bit shoot of the police office.


----------



## Fubar (14 Aug 2013)

[QUOTE 2597298, member: 1314"]Last night I came through Trafalgar Square and heard loads of chanting. I thought it was some kind of protest. Looked over and there were ravaging hordes of blue-arsed, bare-chested, wild-haired Scots howling war cries. A couple had even managed to escape to Parliament Square.[/quote]

 It's an invasion, they'll have been drinking from approx 8am...


----------



## Fubar (14 Aug 2013)

Another nice commute in this morning, struggled a bit (6 mins slower than yesterday, which I put down to my first time commuting 2 days running... ) - I started getting this rubbing noise which increased as my speed increased, though my dreaded spoke problem had returned - turned out my pannier bag was slightly too close and my heel was catching it on the upstroke . Only took me 30 minutes to work it out...


----------



## Frood42 (14 Aug 2013)

[QUOTE 2597298, member: 1314"]Last night I came through Trafalgar Square and heard loads of chanting. I thought it was some kind of protest. Looked over and there were ravaging hordes of blue-arsed, bare-chested, wild-haired Scots howling war cries. A couple had even managed to escape to Parliament Square.[/quote]

So, is this normal behaviour or was there some sort of event going on?


----------



## Christopher (14 Aug 2013)

[QUOTE 2597534, member: 1314"]England Scotland footie game tonight.[/quote]
Thought they stopped them beacuse of the antics from knuckle-dragging drunken morons from both countries


----------



## Fubar (14 Aug 2013)

Christopher said:


> Thought they stopped them beacuse of the antics from knuckle-dragging drunken morons from both countries


 
First game since 1999 to "celebrate" 150 years of the English FA. Think it's on a Wednesday night because there has been some argy-bargy in the past.


----------



## Christopher (14 Aug 2013)

anyway, and as if anyone cares, trimmed some vegetation along the bike path, pulled nettles and whatnot. Just missed seeing a steam train merrily spewing black smoke o'er the landscape  - i did hear it though and had to cycle through the stinky clould the filthy thing had left behind. Steam trains might be impressive pieces of machinery but they don't half pollute. They're better off as a musem display.Traffic light.


----------



## Christopher (14 Aug 2013)

Fubar said:


> First game since 1999 to "celebrate" 150 years of the English FA. Think it's on a Wednesday night because there has been some argy-bargy in the past.


 I see. A one-off game then? Might be another in 50 years then...


----------



## Fubar (14 Aug 2013)

Christopher said:


> I see. A one-off game then? Might be another in 50 years then...


 
Yeah one-off, think the SFA would like to make it a regular event but the EFA are, shall we say reluctant...?!? Anyway sorry for hijacking the Commuting thread, I'm sure there's some chat going on about this in the Cafe...


----------



## potsy (14 Aug 2013)

Close one coming home this afternoon, had to do a full on emergency stop to avoid going into the side of a car that had pulled out of a side street without seeing me 
Lady was very apologetic and it ended OK.

Couple of miles later someone tried to overtake me approaching the brow of a hill with double white lines in the middle of the road, no way was he coming through with no idea what was coming the other way, moved out a bit and he aborted the overtake halfway through, he then stayed well back for the next half a mile despite there being plenty of room for a safe overtake


----------



## 400bhp (14 Aug 2013)

potsy said:


> Close one coming home this afternoon, had to do a full on emergency stop to avoid going into the side of a car that had pulled out of a side street without seeing me
> Lady was very apologetic and it ended OK.


 
Maybe it was the same feckwit that decided not to wait in a queue of cars and turn down a side street, oblivious to me filtering past on his outside.

No you can't feckin see with a phone glued to your ear. daffodil


----------



## Frood42 (14 Aug 2013)

Well this is a first, despite the commute home being more of a climbing challenge I was actually quicker tonight riding home than I was riding into work this morning 

An older chap stopped and said hello at a set of lights, on a road bike, we both had a moan about the wind 
Then when the lights turned green I sprinted off and left him far behind, but he did seem a nice fellow.


----------



## GrasB (14 Aug 2013)

Why the *<BEEP> *do *<BEEP>* drivers think it's *<BEEP> * okay to *<BEEP> *close pass 2 sets of cyclists at the same *<BEEP>* time. 

If you didn't get that... I'm not very happy about the standard of driving I was subjected to tonight.


----------



## videoman (14 Aug 2013)

Second commute of the week and now four in total over the last few weeks, 20 mile round trip and time has gone down by ten minutes. Must have been no head wind today!


----------



## Twelve Spokes (14 Aug 2013)

Quiet commutes in and return which is basically what I'm happy with.137th bike commute of the year.


----------



## fossyant (14 Aug 2013)

Had a good one last night. Flying round what was Roscoes roundabout for us oldies, or its now known as NW MTB Centre roundabout, spot a Golf hammering it off the M60, I'm doing 25-30 round the roundabout, the driver is not on the brakes. My owl head rotation watching this car barrelling towards me obviously slowed the idiot down. Exited roundabout, car then goes for outside lane to pass, my owl head looks at them, the female drive raises a hand in apology. Nice one. Must be my scary Choakley glasses. Feck all else I could have done other than get run over. Ah well.


----------



## potsy (14 Aug 2013)

fossyant said:


> Had a good one last night. Flying round what was Roscoes roundabout for us oldies, or its now known as NW MTB Centre roundabout, spot a Golf hammering it off the M60


Had a few close calls there, always ready to brakes unless I'm trying for a strava time when it's quiet


----------



## fossyant (14 Aug 2013)

potsy said:


> Had a few close calls there, always ready to brakes unless I'm trying for a strava time when it's quiet



Get loads on there but you have bail out room, not like at The George roundabout in Stockport, I don't ride round that on the way home anymore.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (14 Aug 2013)

fossyant said:


> Get loads on there but you have bail out room, not like at The George roundabout in Stockport, I don't ride round that on the way home anymore.


 
Like me,there are routes I avoid,if I can.


----------



## donnydave (15 Aug 2013)

Saw my scooter slipstream buddy again today, he shouted "see if you can keep up today" and nearly twisted the throttle off his bars. No chance for me though today, friday legs are fast approaching. I kept with him for about 200 yards but was totally spent after that


----------



## Leodis (15 Aug 2013)

Agree Donny, Strava was killing me slowly today  , just... need... a... rest... Hmmm need.. to.. win... sprint...


----------



## MisterStan (15 Aug 2013)

A damp start to the morning, but not enough to get the wet bike out. Traffic reasonably well behaved, out in the sticks and also in town. 
Had one of those drivers who is too scared to overtake, but sits right on your @rse meaning you feel like you have to pedal like a maniac - certainly a good way to get warmed up I suppose!


----------



## BSRU (15 Aug 2013)

Wet roads but rain held off until I got to work and even then it was just light drizzle.
Hopefully the last few showers will pass by this morning leading to a dry and sunny afternoon


----------



## Davidsw8 (15 Aug 2013)

So I got told off by a fellow cyclist this morning coming the opposite direction to me on the road, he shouts 'Wrong Way!' and I got tongue-tied for a response (as usual) and blurted out some nonsense he probably didn't hear anyway.

Thing is, this road used to be one way for traffic but they made this road (and a whole load of other roads in the Kennington/Vauxhall area), two-way for cyclists some 3 months ago. There's signs up, road markings etc.

If I was him, I'd be more concerned that I haven't noticed road markings and signage than worrying about some guy on a Brompton trundling up a practically deserted street...


----------



## Frood42 (15 Aug 2013)

Dark and chilly this morning on the bike, and a really annoying wind, looking out the window now it looks like a crap day ahead, hoping the rain holds off a bit longer though.


----------



## fossyant (15 Aug 2013)

Got a 'pull out' this morning. If you are going to do it, put yer bloody foot down. Ended up on his back bumper, hand up to say 'cheers' then I overtook him, death stared him and pulled back in front of him. I think I was looking the 'meanest' as he growled back at me.  Anyone got a rocket launcher !


----------



## Leaway2 (15 Aug 2013)

Surface dressing in Timperley  Trouble is, I have been avoiding it by using a different route on Tues/Wed This morning, brain in neutral................Straight on


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (15 Aug 2013)

fossyant said:


> Got a 'pull out' this morning. If you are going to do it, put yer bloody foot down. Ended up on his back bumper, hand up to say 'cheers' then I overtook him, death stared him and pulled back in front of him. I think I was looking the 'meanest' as he growled back at me.  Anyone got a rocket launcher !



I hate that, an old guy in a jag did it last night to me, if your gonna pull out at the last minute at least do it with some speed, this guy was crawling I just went round him and carried on, muppet!


----------



## MisterStan (15 Aug 2013)

Leaway2 said:


> *Surface dressing* in Timperley  Trouble is, I have been avoiding it by using a different route on Tues/Wed This morning, brain in neutral................Straight on


 
Difficult to avoid it round here!


----------



## Fubar (15 Aug 2013)

3rd commute in a row this week, 90 miles so far and legs definately feeling it! Good though, wet this morning but no rain - where'd all the roadies go when it's wet?!? Nice and quiet, just schoolkids blocking the cycle paths in Edinburgh - bl00dy kids!


----------



## HLaB (15 Aug 2013)

Day n'th of commuting bliss. I was meeting a colleague for a site visit and I was too lazy to get up early in advance of tonight's club TT so I took my shortest my shortest routes  .


----------



## fossyant (15 Aug 2013)

Oh forgot to mention. 3 scrotes on a moped at 4:30 am upto no good. Heard them turn in the cul-de-sac, thought now't of it, until the garage door banged. Jumped up, peered out of the window, nothing - security light on. Then said 'three scrotes return, possibly spot my hanging out of the window, and off they go. Set of dirty finger prints on the top of the garage door - certainly not ours as we never touch that part of the door. Bugger all chance of them getting in though. Emailed the local police so they are aware of these 'individuals'. I think what had happened is, upon first visit, one of them may have gone upto the garage and had a fiddle with the normal lock (which is crap - hence two additional locks). Having fiddled with it, it probably moved the door or the top shoot bolt, which then 'pinged' back in place causing the bang. Will be on the look out for the next few days.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Aug 2013)

^ Can't you just leave a hungry rottweiler in the garage?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Aug 2013)

This week, touch wood, a bici has been nobber free. Perhaps they are on holiday.


----------



## potsy (15 Aug 2013)

Ride in, light drizzly rain most of the way, ride home in sunshine and a pig of a headwind 

Had to pull over at one point as I thought I had a flat, could hear the thwack thwack sound, turned out to be some debris from a nearby tar laying session, 3 or 4 bits of grit/stone stuck to the tyres.
Few yards further down and another cyclist was doing the same, avoid Park rd/Styal rd for a while if you are local


----------



## fossyant (15 Aug 2013)

Deffo attempted break in on my garage. They had tampered with the wood trim at the top of the door, and tried to bolt crop the additional hasp lock, and failed. Barstewards.

Fresh batteries in the alarm and the car nosed up to the garage door. Reported for statistics


----------



## Fubar (15 Aug 2013)

fossyant said:


> Deffo attempted break in on my garage. They had tampered with the wood trim at the top of the door, and tried to bolt crop the additional hasp lock, and failed. Barstewards.
> 
> Fresh batteries in the alarm and the car nosed up to the garage door. Reported for statistics



Absolute cockwombles - do you think it was random or were they targeting your bike(s)??


----------



## fossyant (15 Aug 2013)

Fubar said:


> Absolute cockwombles - do you think it was random or were they targeting your bike(s)??



Random I recon. Had one random one over a year ago, they removed the glass from a side window. Shame it was heavily barred and no way in. The only issue is my car does have the bike rack on as we put it on a couple of days ago as we are out with the bikes at weekend (my wife not here and I can't put the four bike rack on on my own, too heavy). I don't tend to leave the rack on as it advertises you have bikes.


----------



## Booyaa (15 Aug 2013)

Another first for me today, commuted in to and home from work! Feeling absolutely fine, will do a spot of yoga this evening and if I am still fine in the morning I will do the same tomorrow! I am loving this commuting lark!


----------



## 400bhp (15 Aug 2013)

Had some chav bloke with a baby in tow walking along with his mate across the road shout across at me when I was stopped at the front of a set of red lights.

Him "Your front light is on mate"

Me "yeah I know"

Him "Do you mind if I ask why you have your light on?"

Me "yeah you can ask but I'm not telling you"

Cue his mate laughing.


----------



## fossyant (15 Aug 2013)

Very good.


----------



## Fubar (15 Aug 2013)

fossyant said:


> Random I recon. Had one random one over a year ago, they removed the glass from a side window. Shame it was heavily barred and no way in. The only issue is my car does have the bike rack on as we put it on a couple of days ago as we are out with the bikes at weekend (my wife not here and I can't put the four bike rack on on my own, too heavy). I don't tend to leave the rack on as it advertises you have bikes.



Feckin' scum.


----------



## fossyant (16 Aug 2013)

Been in our house since we got married, never had any trouble until the last couple of years. I have my suspicions its the lad over the road and his friends. He has grown up from a little lad we never saw playing out, to a flipping pain in the ass when he has been boozing... 

My kids have always played out...


----------



## I like Skol (16 Aug 2013)

fossyant said:


> Deffo attempted break in on my garage. They had tampered with the wood trim at the top of the door, and tried to bolt crop the additional hasp lock, and failed. Barstewards.
> 
> Fresh batteries in the alarm and the car nosed up to the garage door. Reported for statistics


Gits! It will have you on edge for a few weeks.

I had an attempted on the garden shed about 6 weeks ago. Amateurs, they were as good as in but must have been spooked because they left the hasp intact by the skin of it's teeth. The thing is, all my bikes are in the house and have never been kept in the shed but I do almost permanently have a 4 bike roofrack on the car at the front of the house so it does kind of advertise the fact that 'bikes be here'.


----------



## HLaB (16 Aug 2013)

Short commute back last night before the club TT nothing really happened as I left at 4pm.

This Morning was day n'th day of commuting pleasure, a little bit damp that brings it down to a 8 out 10 rating


----------



## HLaB (16 Aug 2013)

Short commute back last night before the club TT nothing really happened as I left at 4pm.

This Morning was day n'th day of commuting pleasure, a little bit damp that brings it down to a 8 out 10 rating


----------



## MisterStan (16 Aug 2013)

Beat the rain in. Need to do about 22 miles this evening to hit my 5000 miles for the year target. Time to have a think about upping it I guess.


----------



## Frood42 (16 Aug 2013)

Miserable morning, miserable weather, miserable ride, and now a miserable view out of the office window 

At least I have the ride home to look forward to, and a trip to the cinema to see Alpha Papa.
Then perhaps go see either Planes, 2 Guns or Kick-Ass 2 as well at some point over the weekend.


----------



## Frood42 (16 Aug 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Beat the rain in. Need to do about 22 miles this evening to hit my 5000 miles for the year target. Time to have a think about upping it I guess.


 
I was very happy to hit 5000 miles this year, as this is my first year commuting on my own bike.

I started in July or August 2012 on a "Boris" bike and bought my own bike on the 2nd Jan 2013 (after getting impatient to get back on a bike following the Xmas holiday), and this was much better as I didn't have to go hunting for empty docks (I could just use the underground car park).

2013 so far according to Strava:
428 Hours
5,173 miles
338 Activities

My first ride was a trip from the bike shop to home, and I got a little lost as well.
http://app.strava.com/activities/51493195


----------



## Booyaa (16 Aug 2013)

Lovely ride in this morning, no rain, mostly dry roads, not too strong a wind and nice and bright and cheery. Traffic was pretty quiet this morning so nothing too exciting happening, just the way I like it!


----------



## donnydave (16 Aug 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Beat the rain in. Need to do about 22 miles this evening to hit my 5000 miles for the year target. Time to have a think about upping it I guess.



Just got the taill end of the rain, didn't see my scooter slipstream buddy so had to battle against the wind


----------



## potsy (16 Aug 2013)

Early commutes - 5
Days rained on - 2
Other cyclists - 4

Friday legs - every day


----------



## GrasB (16 Aug 2013)

40 miles in just under 90 min... gotta love 'bents when the physics goes all 



potsy said:


> Early commutes - 5
> Days rained on - 2
> Other cyclists - 4
> 
> Friday legs - every day


Friday legs every day?... sounds like you need to do some training...


----------



## HLaB (16 Aug 2013)

It was a tad damp but not torrential for me, my colleague arrived 30mins later having done about a 1/5 of the distance I did looking like a drowned rat. Fortunately it looks to be fairing for the PM commute.


----------



## fossyant (16 Aug 2013)

Last commute for a couple of weeks. Time for some rest and relaxation.


----------



## Hacienda71 (16 Aug 2013)

Cheshire East you are a bunch of idiots. 
Why have you top dressed Oak Road and Macclesfield Road at Birtles this week?


----------



## MisterStan (16 Aug 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Cheshire East you are a bunch of idiots.
> Why have you top dressed Oak Road and Macclesfield Road at Birtles this week?


 
Our local council have just done a road near me too - really getting difficult to avoid surface dressing at present!


----------



## Amanda P (16 Aug 2013)

I had a first on my trip homeward last night: a tandem!

The couple joined my route from a side road just behind me and then overtook a hundred yards or so later. Well, there was a headwind and they have twice the power for the same frontal area.... and I had my work things in panniers.

There's a slight climb into my village, though, and that really took the wind out of their sails. They winched up it in coffee-grinding gear and I shot past. "Not so quick on a climb, then?" "Er, no..."

I don't think they'd ridden it much (it did look very shiny). Climbing on a tandem doesn't have to be slow but it does take teamwork and co-ordination and handy gear-changing.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (16 Aug 2013)

No commute till Sunday and a nice early one.


----------



## Frood42 (16 Aug 2013)

Uncle Phil said:


> I had a first on my trip homeward last night: a tandem!
> 
> The couple joined my route from a side road just behind me and then overtook a hundred yards or so later. Well, there was a headwind and they have twice the power for the same frontal area.... and I had my work things in panniers.
> 
> ...


 

First time I saw a couple on a tandem I did gawk a bit, it was quite a sight, and not something you see very often.


----------



## Booyaa (16 Aug 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Our local council have just done a road near me too - really getting difficult to avoid surface dressing at present!


There is a road I commute on where there is no surface gravel as such but it feel like the left wet tarmac down, put surface dressing on and let it all congeal. It is the worlds roughest road, no potholes or owt, but it's like riding an old boneshaker over it. The road goes between Halfway and Blantyre and is the main access for a local quarry so not sure if that has anything to do with it.

I would however prefer the poor road condition to loose gravel!


----------



## Amanda P (16 Aug 2013)

Frood42 said:


> First time I saw a couple on a tandem I did gawk a bit, it was quite a sight, and not something you see very often.


Wait till you see ours!


----------



## Frood42 (16 Aug 2013)

Uncle Phil said:


> Wait till you see ours!


 
Interesting bike (part recumbent), a first for me that combination, plenty of storage space by the looks of it.
Some nice pics of Germany and interesting graffiti as well.

Can't imagine it was very quick off the line, any Strava KOM's?


----------



## MisterStan (16 Aug 2013)

The sun came out an hour before I left which was nice.


----------



## Hacienda71 (16 Aug 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Cheshire East you are a bunch of idiots.
> Why have you top dressed Oak Road and Macclesfield Road at Birtles this week?


 
Noooooooooooo....... more top dressing on the Cheshire plain on the way home BARSTEWARDS


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (16 Aug 2013)

Another windy week, just seems summer came and went n a few days !
I was thinking about when the MTB will be out, coming home today !!


----------



## Booyaa (16 Aug 2013)

Lovely weather for the ride home tonight, most interesting thing was being smacked right in the middle of the nose by a bee!


----------



## 400bhp (16 Aug 2013)

A very tired ride in and home today - body is fighting off something.

No ride tomorrow-bast


----------



## Bill-H (18 Aug 2013)

Good ride in today until last mile. I was doing Approx 35 mph down hill on a wet road.
when a car pulled out infront of me slowly with the driver arm out and palm towards me like a policeman signaling for you to stop. I come to a very unsteady stop as he laughs and shouts cars first then drives off up the hill !!
Bright side I believe he helped me lose a stone in weight in seconds down side new shorts needed!!


----------



## Twelve Spokes (18 Aug 2013)

Commute in very early for a Sunday and not bad,more than one car gave me a wide berth,probably due to the sixteen white leds on my forks and down tube.On the way back all the Sunday drivers were out.On arrival at Bow I was overtaken by an Ensign bus,so with a point to prove I kept up with him till he parked at a bus stop in Stratford.A red car then made a hurried pass and this was like a red rag to a bull.SO I chased it to Henniker Point and a bit further and kept up with it.Suddenly he threw it left and with me right on his tail things got a bit tight,then he realised I was there and left me a slight gap (as he stopped suddenly) to get through on the left although at the same time the passenger threw his door open and I just about stopped short of the open door with my handlebars and an inch to spare.Passenger apologised and said sorry more than once but I just put my hand up.Well I may have had a point to prove but I asked for that by cycling too close.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (18 Aug 2013)

I've not rode since Tuesday last and won't until after BH Monday either :-( Getting mahoosively jealous reading these posts !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Aug 2013)

I need professional help. Had all last week off work and can't wait to go back tomorrow, just so I can have a commute, extremely sad, I know.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I need professional help. Had all last week off work and can't wait to go back tomorrow, just so I can have a commute, extremely sad, I know.


 


Feel the same when on holiday, really miss the commute.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (18 Aug 2013)

Pro


Supersuperleeds said:


> I need professional help. Had all last week off work and can't wait to go back tomorrow, just so I can have a commute, extremely sad, I know.


Professional help cannot help you with this, fact. You're not sad, you're an addict...... Almost as bad as people you see in a morning who pretend they are riding to work when actually it's a day off......


----------



## Archeress (18 Aug 2013)

Uncle Phil said:


> Wait till you see ours!



Saw a tandem like that today on the Stokes Cycling Club ride. There was a group of 4 or 5 and the tandem was carrying the luggage for the whole group. They were on a cycling tour of the uk.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Twelve Spokes (18 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Feel the same when on holiday, really miss the commute.


 
My holiday is a cycle tour to keep me keen.


----------



## XRHYSX (18 Aug 2013)

Twelve Spokes said:


> My holiday is a cycle tour to keep me keen.


Same here, I've done more cycling this week whilst on holiday than commuting to work all year!


----------



## Twelve Spokes (19 Aug 2013)

XRHYSX said:


> Same here, I've done more cycling this week whilst on holiday than commuting to work all week!


 
Oh dear,I think my pattern will be the same.


----------



## subaqua (19 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Feel the same when on holiday, really miss the commute.


 Have been off since 02 Aug. have to endure the tube today as going to spamalot after work with family so don't really want to leave bike at work overnight.

cant wait till tomorrow for proper commute in.


----------



## simon the viking (19 Aug 2013)

First ever visit from the P****** fairy ON THE WAY TO WORK, loads on the way home.... was still at work on time as was running bit early.... and only took 7 minutes from realising to back on bike with tube changed


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Aug 2013)

Just about the perfect ride into work today. Sunny, hardly any breeze and 41 miles done at an average of 17mph, think this is my fastest commute yet


----------



## BSRU (19 Aug 2013)

Good commute in, 51km with 590m of going up, until the last few kms when chain slip started on the middle rear cogs, so some cable adjustment required.


----------



## Frood42 (19 Aug 2013)

Lovely weather this morning, and once I got going I didn't notice the slightly chilly wind.

Almost off to a bad start, woman in a green vauxhall decided to pull out on me at a junction very close to home, the politest word she got shouted at her was "idiot" (the rest I cannot post on here), it was not that she had not seen me, it was that she was too lazy to stop.

After that it was a lovely 22miles into work (@Supersuperleeds 41miles is a bit far for me), even saw another cyclist (going the same way as me as well), but he soon saw my fat rear end  as I flew past him (not sure if it was SCR or not).

Managed an average speed of 15.6 mph on the hyrbid and beat last Monday's time by 6 seconds  
05/08: 1hr 36mins 00secs
12/08: 1hr 25mins 19secs 
19/08: 1hr 25mins 13secs

I am slowly trying to get under 1hr 25mins for the Monday commutes (and to do it consistently).
I am also then trying to keep the rest of the week under 1hr 30mins consistently (fitness seems to be improving to be able to do this unless the weather is rather horrible).

I have only done a 1hr 24mins once so far:
http://app.strava.com/activities/65668441


----------



## HLaB (19 Aug 2013)

Day n'th of commuting Bliss - aka school holidays 

The only down side was it being a Monday some of the cycle lanes hadn't been swept of glass but as the traffic was so light, it was easy to avoid.

I'm sure I also heard on my non existant radio that Cameron has clearly identified the link between the improving economy, the feel good factor and school holidays; and has announced the holidays are to be extendended by six weeks. I've never actually ever voted conservative but that gets my vote


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Aug 2013)

BSRU said:


> Good commute in, 51km with 590m of going up, until the last few kms when chain slip started on the middle rear cogs, so some cable adjustment required.


 
Miles Kilometres you do, you have probably worn the cogs out.


----------



## Frood42 (19 Aug 2013)

HLaB said:


> and has announced the holidays are to be extendended by six weeks


 
If only, don't get us all too excited.
When do the school holidays end?

I go past a school on my commute and at the moment it is quite nice not having to dodge idiot parents parked in the most silly of places and who pull out without looking


----------



## BSRU (19 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Miles Kilometres you do, you have probably worn the cogs out.


Brand new cogs and chain, old chain too stretched and fancied changing my cogs from 12-27 to 11-25 to go with a new chain .


----------



## HLaB (19 Aug 2013)

Frood42 said:


> If only, don't get us all too excited.
> When do the school holidays end?
> 
> I go past a school on my commute and at the moment it is quite nice not having to dodge idiot parents parked in the most silly of places and who pull out without looking


I think they start back at the begining of September. Ive found with Peterborough the school peaks are very pronounced and its chaos for 30mins or so and if I'm early enough I can avoid it.


----------



## Leodis (19 Aug 2013)

Nice ride in today, too it easy as no need to rush to work on a Monday. Was annoyed with some cyclist who went through 3 sets of reds, I caught her up as she waited at the 4th set (she probs would have been killed if she crossed these ones), she thought I was going to say something wonderful to her instead of the "Nice to see you worked out Red means stop", the look on her face  me


----------



## Frood42 (19 Aug 2013)

Frood42 said:


> If only, don't get us all too excited.
> When do the school holidays end?
> 
> I go past a school on my commute and at the moment it is quite nice not having to dodge idiot parents parked in the most silly of places and who pull out without looking


 
For those in Redbridge:

*Autumn 2013 school term and holiday dates*

Starts Tuesday 3 September to Friday 20 December
Half term break from Monday 28 October to Friday 1 November
 http://www2.redbridge.gov.uk/cms/ch...m_and_holiday_dates.aspx#sthash.0MFme9ZW.dpuf


----------



## MickL (19 Aug 2013)

after 2 weeks of feeling crap and what not, nice ride down the canal this morning, even saw a gull attack an Heron also felt good cruising at 17mph down the tow path and noticed an oddity where I come of the canal and head towards Broad street in Birmingham , when cycling here https://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=52.477384,-1.915406&spn=0.001666,0.003484&t=h&z=19 my wireless speedo goes nuts, starts showing me doing speeds of 40-60 mph which is nice considering its a slight climb, when Im near the Island it goes back to normal.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (19 Aug 2013)

Ha,just seen the video of yesterday's incident,it's an absolute classic.Would post it if I could be bothered.


----------



## ClaireSaud (19 Aug 2013)

simon the viking said:


> First ever visit from the P****** fairy ON THE WAY TO WORK, loads on the way home.... was still at work on time as was running bit early.... and only took 7 minutes from realising to back on bike with tube changed


 
7 minutes?!? Wow that is amazing. I changed my inner tube on Saturday night (rear wheel) and it took me 90 minutes!! First time though.


----------



## Frood42 (19 Aug 2013)

ClaireSaud said:


> 7 minutes?!? Wow that is amazing. I changed my inner tube on Saturday night (rear wheel) and it took me 90 minutes!! First time though.


 
Try giving it ago with Schwalbe Marathon Plus tyres, they take a bit of practice, didn't take me 90mins, but they were still a pain.


----------



## simon the viking (19 Aug 2013)

ClaireSaud said:


> 7 minutes?!? Wow that is amazing. I changed my inner tube on Saturday night (rear wheel) and it took me 90 minutes!! First time though.


 
I impressed myself as well.... but rear would have took longer and my hands would have been messier as I must have used my last pair of disposable gloves in my ruck sack last time


----------



## Twelve Spokes (19 Aug 2013)

Takes me fifteen minutes,then it goes down again.



simon the viking said:


> I impressed myself as well.... but rear would have took longer and my hands would have been messier as I must have used my last pair of disposable gloves in my ruck sack last time


 
Good idea,packing rubber gloves now.Watch me get a deflation tomorrow,that'll learn me.


----------



## apb (19 Aug 2013)

Saw something really cool on my lunch time circuit. A lady riding down Arthur's seat with a toddle on a child seat towing the childs bike. Thought that was a really cool thing to do if the child gets tired and has enough of riding. It wasn't until i got closer i notices she had a wind screen, like the old school police bikes had, attached to the front of the bike and a baby in a "Baby bjorn" type carrier on her chest.

Thought this was brilliant and courageous to be mixing with Edinburgh traffic. I sure she's not from the UK.

Her chain could of done with some oil.


----------



## simon the viking (19 Aug 2013)

Twelve Spokes said:


> Takes me fifteen minutes,then it goes down again.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea,packing rubber gloves now.Watch me get a deflation tomorrow,that'll learn me.


 
I always carry em! (unless I use the last pair and don't replace them.... Doh)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Aug 2013)

simon the viking said:


> I always carry em! (unless I use the last pair and don't replace them.... Doh)


 
I always end up shredding the bloody things and getting mucky hands anyway.


----------



## simon the viking (19 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I always end up shredding the bloody things and getting mucky hands anyway.


 
Try P.V.C ones they are stronger than latex ones


----------



## HLaB (19 Aug 2013)

LOL what goes on in their tiny minds  I timed leaving the office wrong; a few miles down the road I was passing a local industrial estate that was emptying. It must be pretty frustrating for folk, as their barrier only lets one car through at a time. I let the first two cars timing it between the 2nd and the 3rd car. Accelerated up and drafted the 2nd (which to be honest wasn't hard as it was barely going 14mph in a rolling queue). Turned right (dead end left) and then left 15m later. Other cars were stopping him overtaking and then at the bend the car in front disappeared. So he went for it as I was turning left and I find the fixie responsive it wasn't really a problem but lol the car in front was stopped immediately round the corner in a stationary queue. Unfortunately left hooker managed to stop just in time and back to my original thought what goes on in their tiny minds


----------



## ianrauk (19 Aug 2013)

Hey Mr Cyclist (in Geoffry Butler gear) in Bromley. Good call having a go at the lady using her mobile whilst driving. However you did lose the argument by then immediately running two sets of red lights. You made yourself look a right pillock.


----------



## BSRU (19 Aug 2013)

Some inadvertent SCR on the way home, me turning around at the end of the road, the other cyclist coming of a fast slip road onto the road I am on.
Me from a very slow start, him in excess of 20mph, he gets close then his momentum is no longer enough to close the gap as I speed up.
Then me at an easy 25mph up a slight drag for 800metres, him getting smaller and smaller


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Aug 2013)

Much harder work going home tonight and I was well and truly scalped by a lad on a Giant mountain bike

Edit, when he went by me I thought his bike looked funny, just googled some of their electric bikes and I suspect he was on an electric bike, he flew by me going up a short hill. I hope he isn't on Strava.


----------



## BSRU (19 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Much harder work going home tonight and I was well and truly scalped by a lad on a Giant mountain bike
> 
> Edit, when he went by me I thought his bike looked funny, just googled some of their electric bikes and I suspect he was on an electric bike, he flew by me going up a short hill. I hope he isn't on Strava.


Any excuse


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Aug 2013)

BSRU said:


> Any excuse


 
When he went by me, I thought fair play to him, but if he has cheated..... Sod it, dubious goals panel has disqualified him, he can appeal if he wants to.


----------



## lozcs (20 Aug 2013)

looks faster on the video than it felt at the time....


----------



## BSRU (20 Aug 2013)

Another good day for being on two wheels.
No chain problems, fingers crossed .
Seemed to be that new SRAM chains use a lube which is very sticky and can cause problems, from what I have read on internet forums. Remembering back to the last time I changed it I am sure I cleaned and relubed before using the bike.


----------



## Frood42 (20 Aug 2013)

Chilly this morning, and an annoying wind in places kept cooling me down too much.
The sun was out but it was of no help.


----------



## HLaB (20 Aug 2013)

HLaB said:


> Day n'th of commuting Bliss - aka school holidays
> 
> The only down side was it being a Monday some of the cycle lanes hadn't been swept of glass but as the traffic was so light, it was easy to avoid.
> 
> I'm sure I also heard on my non existant radio that Cameron has clearly identified the link between the improving economy, the feel good factor and school holidays; and has announced the holidays are to be extendended by six weeks. I've never actually ever voted conservative but that gets my vote


 
^^^^Same again, now if I can only get the PM to enforce the 2nd part


----------



## BSRU (20 Aug 2013)

HLaB said:


> ^^^^Same again, now if I can only get the PM to enforce the 2nd part


The private schools around here have summer holidays twice as long as the state schools.


----------



## HLaB (20 Aug 2013)

BSRU said:


> The private schools around here have summer holidays twice as long as the state schools.


Thats hopefully good news for me the public schools are chaotic enough but a reasonable number walk/cycle making it tollerable but the the nearest school is private and its even more chaotic  Mind you if I time it right it becomes a grid locked and I can sail by


----------



## subaqua (20 Aug 2013)

1st ride in in nearly 3 weeks OMFG my legs have wasted away and I started to get calf cramp near the end of the 7 miles. must hire a bike on next holidays to ensure that doesn't happen again.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Aug 2013)

Legs today felt the efforts of yesterday. Might be a gentle ride home tonight


----------



## cyclekat (20 Aug 2013)

Hi everyone my first post. Been cycling to work for about 8 weeks now about 9 miles each way. 
Had first fall yesterday came off on the canal going through a narrow long tunnel. Usually cycle through it carefully and have been ok till yesterday. Think I'll be walking through it from now on. Some nice cuts and bruises but I'm not giving up.


----------



## potsy (20 Aug 2013)

Forgot what it was like to be riding home at 10pm, the aromas from the take-outs and kebab shops are not good for a weak-willed dieter like me 

Noticed 2 more colleagues have taken to two wheels, it must be a nearly 10% of the workforce that are on bikes now


----------



## Frood42 (20 Aug 2013)

cyclekat said:


> Hi everyone my first post. Been cycling to work for about 8 weeks now about 9 miles each way.
> Had first fall yesterday came off on the canal going through a narrow long tunnel. Usually cycle through it carefully and have been ok till yesterday. Think I'll be walking through it from now on. Some nice cuts and bruises but I'm not giving up.


 
Welcome.
Glad to hear you didn't end up in the canal. Cuts, bruises and a soaking would have made for a slighlty less pleasurable commute.
Although it would have been good practice for the winter commuting.


----------



## donnydave (20 Aug 2013)

First time in months I decide to drive to work and all the electricity appears to have fallen out of my car. Back to the trusty bike then....


----------



## ianrauk (20 Aug 2013)

donnydave said:


> First time in months I decide to drive to work and all the electricity appears to have fallen out of my car. Back to the trusty bike then....


 


Are you expecting empathy?


----------



## Booyaa (20 Aug 2013)

potsy said:


> Forgot what it was like to be riding home at 10pm, the aromas from the take-outs and kebab shops are not good for a weak-willed dieter like me


 
I find that's the hardest part of my commute, going through Cambuslang it seems like every second shop is a takeaway and they all smell delicious! Plenty of Chinese, Indian and pizza joints, even the Subway was giving off the most amazingly pleasant aromas. It is tough when I am struggling along and getting these smells in my nose!


----------



## apb (20 Aug 2013)

Nice ride at lunch, did a lap of Arthur's Seat. Meet a guy trailing an Eddy Merckx carbon jobby. I scalped him up the hill and then he scalped me back when it flatten out, so i just stayed on his back wheel as he was doing a good speed.

We had a little chat after the AS Circuit, he really liked the bike and was probably going to buy it. It looked the business. (if it was only steel).


----------



## fimm (20 Aug 2013)

Nice bit of SCR this morning.... was on my big bike, and running a bit late, and had tried to hoof it into a headwind. Caught up with a couple of roadies who didn't seem to be going very fast; but when I went past them they then stuck with me and after I'd failed to drop them they then came past again and I had to draft like mad to keep up  thanked them for the draft when we went our separate ways... was about 5 minutes faster than I'd probably have been otherwise...


----------



## donnydave (20 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Are you expecting empathy?



Nope, I had a nice ride in thinking about what I would have done only 4 or so years ago before I realised that cycling 12 miles won't kill me. What a chump I used to be.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (20 Aug 2013)

Managed to catch a guy on the busway, but could not go past him, but started chatting and he was on a lovely Peugeot bike with Reynolds 531 tubing and proper gear shifters on the down tube. Brought back many memories of my old Raleigh Elan, ironically I was wearing my cycling jersey that I bought at 18 ! not bad value at being over 26 years old for a jersey!


----------



## nilling (20 Aug 2013)

BSO wanted to race alongside me on a busy shared path, just slowed right down till he passed me :-\


----------



## dave r (20 Aug 2013)

My timing was out today for some reason, I had a minor smidsy of the couldn't give a toss variety this morning and a couple of very close passes tonight, normally I would have these covered and they either wouldn't have happened or I'd have dealt with them before they caused any problems, but today it seems I was having an off day.


----------



## Biscuit (20 Aug 2013)

So today I decided to take the full susser on a rather lengthy but lots of fun, off road route from my place to work. It's a bit of a trek but left plenty of time.
Anyhow, one section is a new route on bridleway, past some houses, with a bit of a river crossing. So tonight on my way home I did the same route in reverse. Except this time I missed the turn for the bridleway, and went down the track parallel to it by mistake.
The short of it was, I rode around some woods, on a mowed track? Odd I thought. Turned out I was in some chaps back garden. * cough *
Eventually I found him on top of his sit on mower. After explaining my mistake, he told me to 'f**k off out of my garden' - Apologies given I returned to the track, where upon I met his daughter coming out of the house. Conversation went like this..

'Yes' she said, 'this is our driveway, there's the track over there'.
'Yeah I know' I replied, 'I've just spoken to your father - he's very angry'.
'That's not my father, it's my husband'
'Really.. damn sorry'
'That's fine, you can trespass any time you like ;-)'
'Err I'd better go'

Gotta love biking eh?


----------



## srw (20 Aug 2013)

Yesterday - 30 miles from home into central London along the A404. Completely uneventful.
Today - 33 miles from central London out to Guildford via Richmond Park and Cobham. Almost completely uneventful.

The only events of note -
1. Overtaking a roadie in Surbiton (I was on my flat-barred purple galaxy conversion with a bar bag and a saddlebag.
2. Getting dazzled by a nobber in Richmond Park. It was 5:30pm. I was squinting directly into the sun, which was shining brightly. But you had a light on your handlebars bright enough and badly adjusted enough to dazzle me. Why? Imagine what it would do to an impatient 4x4 driver!

The route to Guildford is mostly a good one, but the section between Esher and Cobham could do with a diversion, both for the filthy A309 roundabout with fast feeder lanes and for the horrible road surface.


----------



## TheSpence (21 Aug 2013)

Loving my commutes at the minute.

I have the absolute pleasure of covering the night shifts this week (YAY!) However that means that on my way in I get to see lovely sunsets, and on the way home I get to see the sun rise!
Loving it.

Although I have noticed it is getting a lot darker earlier - new lights purchased!


----------



## Twelve Spokes (21 Aug 2013)

Waterloo via Three Bridges again,London Bridge+Blackfriars Bridge+Westminster Bridge,waiting for my workmate at Bow for ride to sarf lunnon I was amazed to see him disappear up Bromley High Street,apparently he had trouble with his front mudguard.He had texted me about this but im not really a great fan of mobile phones so I didn't know.


----------



## HLaB (21 Aug 2013)

An uneventful commute last night, and a pretty short one as I wanted back to see fhe Tic game and do a local TT. To see the end of the game, I had to forego meeting my mates, I shouldn't have bothered but the self warm up seemed to be ideal with me knocking over a minute off last weeks time. 27.56 mins.secs is not too bad for a TT without tri bars.


----------



## Gez73 (21 Aug 2013)

Massive recycling plant fire played havoc with morning commute today. Roads closed and police and fire service all over the place! Been going since about 9 last night apparently. Still got to stay on the bike for longer at end of my journey!


----------



## MisterStan (21 Aug 2013)

Too many beers drunk at a wedding we attended on Sunday - hard work this morning and it shouldn't have been.


----------



## MickL (21 Aug 2013)

Did the triple hill today, first time Ive done it and to think this time last year I wouldn't of been able to manage it. I love my Subway I do


----------



## potsy (21 Aug 2013)

Gez73 said:


> Massive recycling plant fire played havoc with morning commute today. Roads closed and police and fire service all over the place! Been going since about 9 last night apparently. Still got to stay on the bike for longer at end of my journey!


Came out of work at 10pm last night just up the road from it, roads were starting to be shut then.
Not urprised there was still chaos this morning, though it did look a very big blaze.


----------



## Frood42 (21 Aug 2013)

Extended last nights commute by a whole extra mile (23 miles instead of 22 miles  ) to take advantage of the sun being out, but I had forgotten that while it is only an extra mile, that extra mile is a bit more of a climb. 

Another chilly ride in this morning, fairly uneventful apart from one idiot van driver.

He didn't like that I had filtered in front of him while he was stopped at the traffic lights.
He tried and failed badly to boot it round the outside of me (to save 0 precious seconds as I was keeping up with traffic ahead) and then put on his left indicators while not even halfway past me, but as I had already taken a strong position he was forced to stop and he was the one then the out of position and holding up other traffic (I could also hear him swearing, but, it was his own fault for being impatient).

It was a bit of a silly manouvere for him to be pulling at this roundabout http://goo.gl/maps/p7q9J


----------



## HLaB (21 Aug 2013)

Day n'th of commuting bliss - One of my fastest commutes for a while 5.5 miles in under 22min, expected my legs to feel jaded after last nights TT but they were still full of life


----------



## subaqua (21 Aug 2013)

ride home was better than the ride in yesterday. Saw a Bamboo bike going along Hackney road from Shoreditch to Cambridge Heath had a quick chat with the rider.

todays ride in was better- no achy legs but I am off my old pace still - must be all the pasties and cider I consumed in Cornwall.


----------



## Amanda P (21 Aug 2013)

My route to work obliges me to use, or to cross (which is no better) a major trunk road to the coast.

During the school holidays, it's frequently stationary or crawling - crawling traffic actually makes it harder to join at the junctions, because the convoys of traffic join up and all move along nose to tail. And the drivers in one stream of traffic can't seem to understand that no matter how nice and considerate they're being, it's pointless flashing to let someone turn right out of a side road in front of them if they can't actually do so because of the traffic coming they other way.... anyway...

We're now getting to that period of the year when the crawling caravan procession to/from the coast intersects with tractors and trailers or articulated tippers full of grain and oilseed trying to get from fields to farms or farms to grain stores.

It's not fun.


----------



## Fubar (21 Aug 2013)

Bit of a scary moment commuting home last night, of my own making - approaching a roundabout at the top of South Queensferry (entrance to Tesco, @HLaB will know where I'm talking about!) the rain had been coming down a bit heavier so I assume the road was greasy, 1 car waiting to join but I didn't see a car coming up from the other side until the last moment (dunno why, the signs were there) I pull on both brakes to stop except I didn't, stop. Rear started sliding and I kept going, ended up between the 2 cars on the roundabout whilst still trying to stay upright! Managed it without falling but it was a heart-in-mouth moment. The second car I think realised what had happened and was good enough not to have a go at me.

Not too soon after a golf pulled out in front of me without indicating at the chippy in Inverkeithing then drove really slowly before turning right - without indicating. Not sure if that was deliberate or if he was just thick. Hoo hum!


----------



## HLaB (21 Aug 2013)

Fubar said:


> Bit of a scary moment commuting home last night, of my own making - approaching a roundabout at the top of South Queensferry (entrance to Tesco, @HLaB will know where I'm talking about!) the rain had been coming down a bit heavier so I assume the road was greasy, 1 car waiting to join but I didn't see a car coming up from the other side until the last moment (dunno why, the signs were there) I pull on both brakes to stop except I didn't, stop. Rear started sliding and I kept going, ended up between the 2 cars on the roundabout whilst still trying to stay upright! Managed it without falling but it was a heart-in-mouth moment. The second car I think realised what had happened and was good enough not to have a go at me.
> 
> Not too soon after a golf pulled out in front of me without indicating at the chippy in Inverkeithing then drove really slowly before turning right - without indicating. Not sure if that was deliberate or if he was just thick. Hoo hum!


 A car tried to take me out a few years ago in the same spot; its a crap design (dual carriageway from a supermarket!) and the gradient makes it hard to stop safely but if you go too carefully muppets left hook into the store  I was approaching from South side (Airport Side), Tesco's on my left. Everyone in the right lane from Tesco gave way (as they should) but some idiot in the left lane decided to undertake them at speed and go straight on to the Rbt. Fortunately, I'm on the elevated / downhill approach and managed to see his roof behind the queue of cars and had just enough time to opt for puting the bike down on its side and sliding my wheels into him, rather than flying over the bonnet. Guess what he came out with the classic, Sorry Mate I Didn't See You! Thats because he was undertaking a queue of cars at a rbt, did he not think they were stopped for a reason 

Sometimes with pull out like the Inverkeithing one it is a genuine observation mistake, they are distracted by their chips don't want to spill their drink etc and are oblivious to the outside world


----------



## Fubar (21 Aug 2013)

HLaB said:


> A car tried to take me out a few years ago in the same spot; its a crap design (dual carriageway from a supermarket!) and the gradient makes it hard to stop safely but if you go too carefully muppets left hook into the store  I was approaching from South side (Airport Side), Tesco's on my left. Everyone in the right lane from Tesco gave way (as they should) but some idiot in the left lane decided to undertake them at speed and go straight on to the Rbt. Fortunately, I'm on the elevated / downhill approach and managed to see his roof behind the queue of cars and had just enough time to opt for puting the bike down on its side and sliding my wheels into him, rather than flying over the bonnet. Guess what he came out with the classic, Sorry Mate I Didn't See You! Thats because he was undertaking a queue of cars at a rbt, did he not think they were stopped for a reason
> 
> Sometimes with pull out like the Inverkeithing one it is a genuine observation mistake, they are distracted by their chips don't want to spill their drink etc and are oblivious to the outside world


 
...and a wide road which narrows before my right turn into the garage, a few hairy moments there too.

WTF is it with Inverkeithing?!? Miles of nothing-to-write-home-about then I have an "incident" there virtually every night - I doubt last night's driver even saw me gesticulating in his rear view mirror! Cockwomble is becoming a well worn phrase...


----------



## MisterStan (21 Aug 2013)

Fubar said:


> WTF is it with Inverkeithing?!? Miles of nothing-to-write-home-about then I have an "incident" there virtually every night.


I'm assuming this is close to where you live/the end of your journey? Is it possible that you switch to autopilot at times? I'm only mentioning this, as I seem to have more issues within the last two miles of my commute and I wondered the same myself.


----------



## HLaB (21 Aug 2013)

Fubar said:


> ...and a wide road which narrows before my right turn into the garage, a few hairy moments there too.
> 
> WTF is it with Inverkeithing?!? Miles of nothing-to-write-home-about then I have an "incident" there virtually every night - I doubt last night's driver even saw me gesticulating in his rear view mirror! Cockwomble is becoming a well worn phrase...


I've done that right turn thousands of times and not had too many problems but it could be problematic. The best way I find to approach it, is exit the rbt at speed in the primary and that speed allows you to carry a strong secondary, transitioning gradually to the primary near the island before pulling off into the right turn pocket.

Cockwomble, from Inverkieithing, its the same thing; I think I can say that as a former resident


----------



## Fubar (21 Aug 2013)

MisterStan said:


> I'm assuming this is close to where you live/the end of your journey? Is it possible that you switch to autopilot at times? I'm only mentioning this, as I seem to have more issues within the last two miles of my commute and I wondered the same myself.


 
I get what you're saying and it's in the last 4-3 miles, though I'm probably more wary now as it's a transition from cycle path to main street, and as I've had problems there I'm looking out for them now. I don't think the locals take too kindly to commuters using their town as a "short-cut" even though it's cycle route number 1!


----------



## Fubar (21 Aug 2013)

HLaB said:


> I've done that right turn thousands of times and not had too many problems but it could be problematic. The best way I find to approach it, is exit the rbt at speed in the primary and that speed allows you to carry a strong secondary, transitioning gradually to the primary near the island before pulling off into the right turn pocket.
> 
> Cockwomble, from Inverkieithing, its the same thing; I think I can say that as a former resident


 
Good advice, I think I am still too hesitant and tend to move to the left (white line) to let traffic past before having to move right at the faded yellow box before the turn, so I'm probably causing my own problems. It's a learning process this commuting malarkey!


----------



## Fubar (21 Aug 2013)

HLaB said:


> *Cockwomble, from Inverkieithing, its the same thing; I think I can say that as a former resident*


 
You may say that, I couldn't possibly comment


----------



## Leodis (21 Aug 2013)

I have this plonker cyclist on my route, you know the type with no shoulder checks, headphones in and jumps reds. Today he went through a red past me, as I caught up as he turned off not only did he have his earphones in but had a cig hanging out of his gob!! This chap looks middle class and middle aged and should know better than to jump reds.


----------



## Hip Priest (21 Aug 2013)

I have a new BB and rear wheel, so it was my first commute in months without wobbly cranks and a pringle-shaped rear wheel rubbing against the brakes. I must remember to keep on top of maintenance...


----------



## Fubar (21 Aug 2013)

HLaB said:


> I've done that right turn thousands of times and not had too many problems but it could be problematic. The best way I find to approach it, is exit the rbt at speed in the primary and that speed allows you to carry a strong secondary, transitioning gradually to the primary near the island before pulling off into the right turn pocket.
> 
> Cockwomble, from Inverkieithing, its the same thing; I think I can say that as a former resident



Followed your advice tonight, got a good run at the roundabout so took a strong primary then kept a strong secondary up the hill before signalling and turning right, driver behind stayed back - he had no choice! So that was the good.

The bad was a teenager doing a 90 degree stop on the ferry road cycle path, just as I was positioned to overtake - luckily I had hands on the brakes.

The ugly was a Merc driver - in Inverkeithing...


----------



## Leodis (21 Aug 2013)

[QUOTE 2610413, member: 30090"]My commute is 1.2 miles and takes 4 minutes 58 seconds.[/quote]


Is that up hill?


----------



## Trickedem (21 Aug 2013)

This cyclist was framed today.





Apparently found it by the side of the road. Pretty good find I thought


----------



## videoman (21 Aug 2013)

Second commute this week, round trip of 22 miles which I have been doing twice a week for three weeks now and have managed to knock ten minutes off my time each way.


----------



## Frood42 (21 Aug 2013)

Took the short route home this evening, I ended up working late and not leaving work till 20:50, first time I have ridden in the dark for a while.
An extra couple of hours in bed tomorrow morning. 

Strava: has ridden 1000 kilometers (for August).


----------



## potsy (21 Aug 2013)

Bit of road chaos this lunch time, the big fire in Bredbury has left a major junction totally shut so a lot more traffic was on my route, cue a couple of dodgy close passes and one in particular that got shouted at and flashed his hazard lights in apology


----------



## Twelve Spokes (22 Aug 2013)

Met some fast cyclists coming back which meant I got home quite fast.(Bloody tin boxes always get in the way though.)

Then I heard Christopher Cross's "Ride like the wind".


----------



## Spartak (22 Aug 2013)

Damp & humid ride into work this morning.
Hopefully dry up for the journey home ???


----------



## Gez73 (22 Aug 2013)

potsy said:


> Bit of road chaos this lunch time, the big fire in Bredbury has left a major junction totally shut so a lot more traffic was on my route, cue a couple of dodgy close passes and one in particular that got shouted at and flashed his hazard lights in apology


Still smouldering, that blaze. Roads still closed off too. Horrible acrid smoke coming off it now. Glad only one commute to do this week. Gez


----------



## MisterStan (22 Aug 2013)

Damp and drizzly, but not dreadful, pretty sure that I was more wet from sweating - it's so bloody humid this morning.


----------



## MickL (22 Aug 2013)

Took the car today, legs are pooped out after riding the same route I took yesterday morning, One day I will get used to those hills !


----------



## Beebo (22 Aug 2013)

I had a ride of three halves this morning!
First section was very humid and uncomfortable
second section - it rained!!
Third section, was dry. much cooler, less humid.

It was one of those rides where no one knew what to wear, I saw everything from short sleeve top and shorts, right through to full waterproofs. Which must have been horrid.


----------



## Leodis (22 Aug 2013)

Getting really tired of nobbers on bikes who give cyclists a bad name, I am by no means a good cyclist, I make mistakes like the rest of us but nobbers who jump reds, have earphones in and have no awareness (no forgetting the middle aged bloke with the cig hanging out of his mouth with the ipod on) and whats worse they are all in their 30s and 40s maybe older.

Good ride in, tightened rear cable and no more jumping of gears now just got to index them (for the first time)


----------



## ianrauk (22 Aug 2013)

Well that was the 18th rainy commute of the year. We have been very lucky down in the south east as it's the first rain we have had in a while. Nice and refreshing as it is not cold.


----------



## apb (22 Aug 2013)

Really misty up here so thought i'd put on my new rear light. It's a smart Lunar R2. As i didn't have anyone run me down i assume it works quite well.


----------



## HLaB (22 Aug 2013)

You've guessed it....Day n'th of commuting bliss  
A little bit damp but not too wet. A pretty slow commute, it wasnt helped by holding the gates at the level crossing open for another cyclist and they held me up for a while but i was in no rush and I'd rather be polite. Did the 5.5miles in under 22mins yesterday and over 26 and half today


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Aug 2013)

Damp ride, but blimey it was warm. Needed the lights on for the first 1/2 hour or so.


----------



## BSRU (22 Aug 2013)

I think I have met this guy a couple of times on my commute.
Although I am sure he was riding a British steel tourer but there cannot be many 80 year olds from Swindon riding the LEJOG in September for charity.

http://www.swindonadvertiser.co.uk/news/10628051.Denis__80__saddles_up_for_a_Land___s_End_trek/


----------



## BSRU (22 Aug 2013)

In fact he is my first encounter with him on May the 26th.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGGg0fMGkys


----------



## Frood42 (22 Aug 2013)

Wet commute this morning, the sky was a miserable grey colour, but thankfully the rain either stayed away or it was a very light drizzle. It started raining when I was less than a mile from work, and the traffic lights were red  , so I got a little wet while waiting for them to go green again.

Got an extra 1.5hrs in bed this morning due to working late (and still got the 22miles in this morning) and hopefully I will be leaving work earlier, so an extend ride may be on the cards if the rain holds off this afternoon...


----------



## Twelve Spokes (22 Aug 2013)

Dry commute this morning,I was in bed.Working tomorrow and the weekend though.


----------



## potsy (22 Aug 2013)

Definitely a day to ride to work, lovely weather and 2 of the 3 main roads into the area closed because of recent incidents.
Lots of my car driving colleagues late and me being all smug at just having to do a 2 minute diversion instead of their 6 or 7 miles  

Bike wins


----------



## Gez73 (22 Aug 2013)

Yes same here. Found a nice short-cut to Woodley to avoid the mayhem. Still smoking when I left this afternoon and to make matters worse there was a lorry that hit a railway bridge on Brinington road and that was shut too!! Apparently ridiculous queues to Denton as a result of the two incidents.The authorities reckon the fire will smoulder for days yet. Bales of plastic among other recyclables involved. So much for the environment!


----------



## BSRU (22 Aug 2013)

Sadly no commute today but turns out to have been very lucky that I didn't.
Some free time this evening to sort out the indexing problem with my road bike, my main commuter bike at the moment.
A few times up and down the rear cassette then snap, the rear mech jumps to the default position and I notice the cable is a little slack.
Turned out the cable snapped in the brifter, fortunately it happened in the garage and not miles from home.
As if I hadn't been lucky enough, earlier I had received a new Teflon coated gear cable and hey presto now good as new, indexing like a charm.
Probably a good idea to order another cable and change the other gear cable as well, already have new Teflon coated brake cables which will be fitted when time(family) allows.


----------



## hennbell (22 Aug 2013)

BSRU said:


> Sadly no commute today but turns out to have been very lucky that I didn't.
> Some free time this evening to sort out the indexing problem with my road bike, my main commuter bike at the moment.
> A few times up and down the rear cassette then snap, the rear mech jumps to the default position and I notice the cable is a little slack.
> Turned out the cable snapped in the brifter, fortunately it happened in the garage and not miles from home.
> ...


 
What is a Brifter?


----------



## BSRU (22 Aug 2013)

hennbell said:


> What is a Brifter?


Brake and gear shifter combined I think, the sort most road bikes use now instead of separate brake levers and gear levers on the downtubes.


----------



## I like Skol (22 Aug 2013)

Gez73 said:


> Yes same here. Found a nice short-cut to Woodley to avoid the mayhem. Still smoking when I left this afternoon and to make matters worse there was a lorry that hit a railway bridge on Brinington road and that was shut too!! Apparently ridiculous queues to Denton as a result of the two incidents.The authorities reckon the fire will smoulder for days yet. Bales of plastic among other recyclables involved. So much for the environment!


It should all be sorted for my one commute on Saturday then? I drove under the Brinnington bridge this afternoon on the M60 and I saw the plumes of smoke and the truck on the bridge looked as though it was on its side? It was all a bit of a shock after a few days in Venice, back to Britain with a bump as I drove home from the airport


----------



## geekinaseat (22 Aug 2013)

Saw somebody riding(?) one of these on CS3 this afternoon, looked very strange, from a distance I thought it was a 10 foot tall person riding a bike or someone on a penny farthing. I can't imagine they are terribly practical or efficient -probably a decent work out though, each to their own I guess!

http://www.elliptigo.com/ElliptiGO-3C_5


----------



## Frood42 (22 Aug 2013)

I was plodding along this morning on my commute and taking my time as I was in no rush to get to work.
I very rarely see other bikes going my way, but a chap on a Giant came past, so I thought I would see if I could keep, so I caught him up after getting the legs warmed up, and then went past him after waiting for the right moment.

This made my commute a bit more exciting than usual, so much so that I thought I would share it with you 

He had no mud guards, so there was a bit of water spray coming off the back from all the puddles he was cycling through...

3mins 40secs is where the pass occurs (not quite a TDF moment  ).


----------



## hennbell (22 Aug 2013)

BSRU said:


> Brake and gear shifter combined I think, the sort most road bikes use now instead of separate brake levers and gear levers on the downtubes.


 

Never heard that one before, thanks


----------



## Booyaa (22 Aug 2013)

Nice ride in this morning but had a seizure and came off the bike in Rutherglen on the way home! Feel a bit beaten up and thanks to some kindly passers by I got an ambulance out to me quite quickly. Not seen the state of my bike yet as the police took it away while I Watson the ambulance.


----------



## potsy (22 Aug 2013)

I like Skol said:


> It should all be sorted for my one commute on Saturday then? I drove under the Brinnington bridge this afternoon on the M60 and I saw the plumes of smoke and the truck on the bridge looked as though it was on its side? It was all a bit of a shock after a few days in Venice, back to Britain with a bump as I drove home from the airport


Brinnington is accessible again now, though the smoke cloud is drifting that way as the wind has changed direction.






Just another day on the mean streets of Stockport


----------



## Sillyoldman (22 Aug 2013)

S


Booyaa said:


> Nice ride in this morning but had a seizure and came off the bike in Rutherglen on the way home! Feel a bit beaten up and thanks to some kindly passers by I got an ambulance out to me quite quickly. Not seen the state of my bike yet as the police took it away while I Watson the ambulance.



Sorry to hear about that. Hope you feel less sore soon. Guess you didn't hit anything so fingers crossed your bike is ok. All the best.


----------



## Gez73 (23 Aug 2013)

potsy said:


> Brinnington is accessible again now, though the smoke cloud is drifting that way as the wind has changed direction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spartak (23 Aug 2013)

Booyaa said:


> Nice ride in this morning but had a seizure and came off the bike in Rutherglen on the way home! Feel a bit beaten up and thanks to some kindly passers by I got an ambulance out to me quite quickly. Not seen the state of my bike yet as the police took it away while I Watson the ambulance.




Hope you're feeling better soon


----------



## potsy (23 Aug 2013)




----------



## apb (23 Aug 2013)

hope everyone was ok. how much would you .... yourself being the audi driver.

edit: oh, it was parked. sure he/she wasn't happy when they came back.


Lovely day today. this will be my 5th 100+ mile week this year. yay me!


----------



## ianrauk (23 Aug 2013)

potsy said:


> View attachment 28198


 


He bump into you on a dodgy overtake Pots


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Aug 2013)

Back wheel on the hybrid has gone a funny shape, no wonder I have had Friday legs since Tuesday!

Anyway gave me the excuse to come to work on the road bike. Extended the commute to 50 miles, time to find somewhere quiet and have a kip.


----------



## Frood42 (23 Aug 2013)

This morning was a bit nicer than yesterday, so while I was tired, it was a fairly pleasent commute.


----------



## BSRU (23 Aug 2013)

Last commute of the month today, August is always bad for commuting, too many holidays.
At least I have been informed that I am free to do what I want bank holiday Monday morning, the weather looks good so will load up the saddle bag with food and go for a long wonder into Berkshire .


----------



## BSRU (23 Aug 2013)

Not my video but a former CC contributor.
Not a good advert for Ribble frames.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XbP_IgKS9M


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Aug 2013)

BSRU said:


> Not my video but a former CC contributor.
> Not a good advert for Ribble frames.
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XbP_IgKS9M




That could have been really nasty, he was lucky he felt it and stopped to look.


----------



## Frood42 (23 Aug 2013)

BSRU said:


> Not my video but a former CC contributor.
> Not a good advert for Ribble frames.


 
Wow, was there any follow up, do you know?


----------



## Fubar (23 Aug 2013)

Booyaa said:


> Nice ride in this morning but had a seizure and came off the bike in Rutherglen on the way home! Feel a bit beaten up and thanks to some kindly passers by I got an ambulance out to me quite quickly. Not seen the state of my bike yet as the police took it away while I Watson the ambulance.


 
That doesn't sound good, though the way you've phrased it you know what causes it? GWS by the way, and to the bike.


----------



## potsy (23 Aug 2013)

BSRU said:


> Not my video but a former CC contributor.
> Not a good advert for Ribble frames.
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XbP_IgKS9M



Saw this on his twitter feed, not good is it?
Apparently they (Ribble) only offer a 12 month warranty on their frames and this was nearer 4 years old, they have offered a 'soiled' frame as replacement as a goodwill gesture 
Not a great advert for their frames if they are only confident in them lasting 1 year.


----------



## MisterStan (23 Aug 2013)

potsy said:


> Saw this on his twitter feed, not good is it?
> Apparently they (Ribble) only offer a *12 month warranty* on their frames and this was nearer 4 years old, they have offered a 'soiled' frame as replacement as a goodwill gesture
> *Not a great advert for their frames if they are only confident in them lasting 1 year.*


Frankly that's disgusting!


----------



## BSRU (23 Aug 2013)

potsy said:


> Saw this on his twitter feed, not good is it?
> Apparently they (Ribble) only offer a 12 month warranty on their frames and this was nearer 4 years old, they have offered a 'soiled' frame as replacement as a goodwill gesture
> Not a great advert for their frames if they are only confident in them lasting 1 year.


They're definitely not going to be on my N+1 list, think I stick to frames with a lifetime warranty.


----------



## I like Skol (23 Aug 2013)

Hasn't someone else of this parish (@Hacienda71 maybe?) suffered a failed Ribble frame? I may be getting confused, perhaps the replacement was a Ribble?

EDIT: Apparently my memory is too good!

Here is the incident I am thinking of.


----------



## Hacienda71 (23 Aug 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Hasn't someone else of this parish (@Hacienda71 maybe?) suffered a failed Ribble frame? I may be getting confused, perhaps the replacement was a Ribble?
> 
> EDIT: Apparently my memory is too good!
> 
> Here is the incident I am thinking of.


 
That frame is still going strong albeit as a bad weather bike and the crack has not changed. The bike is a few years old with a 1" steerer. That one on Magnatom's bike was a crack straight through one of the main tubes, a catastrophic and total failure. Ribble should refund that or they will start getting bad press.


----------



## Black Country Ste (23 Aug 2013)

potsy said:


> View attachment 28198


 
Serves them right for pavement parking.


----------



## Booyaa (23 Aug 2013)

Fubar said:


> That doesn't sound good, though the way you've phrased it you know what causes it? GWS by the way, and to the bike.



Cheers mate. I had brain surgery a couple of years back due to an AVM being found that presented with seizures. Had thought the medication had controlled the seizures but obviously not well enough!


----------



## potsy (23 Aug 2013)

Black Country Ste said:


> Serves them right for pavement parking.


I thought that just after I'd posted the pic


----------



## glenn forger (23 Aug 2013)

Bit of T Cut, be ok.


----------



## Fubar (23 Aug 2013)

Booyaa said:


> Cheers mate. I had brain surgery a couple of years back due to an AVM being found that presented with seizures. Had thought the medication had controlled the seizures but obviously not well enough!



Had to look up AVM - even nursie wife didn't know! Sounds like you were lucky it wasn't worse, back to the docs I suppose? All the best bud.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (24 Aug 2013)

Waterloo via Three Bridges again,London Bridge,Blackfriars Bridge and Lambeth Bridge.Rarely used Lambeth Bridge,probably less than five times ever and was welcomed on the bridge by a single decker bus which cut me up twice.Not really too much of a problem and soon lost the offending bus by the time I got back to Westminster Bridge.Ride home without too many problems although the usual p155heads were out plus a few boy racers.


----------



## potsy (24 Aug 2013)

Black Country Ste said:


> Serves them right for pavement parking.


Just an update from 'lorry gate' it now appears the car wasn't parked but the driver mounted the pavement in an unsuccessful attempt to avoid the overturning lorry 
http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...i-driver-escapes-5780526#.UhhqBX-6Jbw.twitter


----------



## Black Country Ste (24 Aug 2013)

potsy said:


> Just an update from 'lorry gate' it now appears the car wasn't parked but the driver mounted the pavement in an unsuccessful attempt to avoid the overturning lorry
> http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...i-driver-escapes-5780526#.UhhqBX-6Jbw.twitter


 
I'm dubious tbh, it's parked too straight! Taking it at face value though that's a lucky escape.


----------



## Gez73 (24 Aug 2013)

I thought the car was parked myself. Why try to pass and then mount the kerb with an oncoming lorry about to fall over to your side of the road? Gutted for the Audi driver whatever the circumstances. Smoke,still visible from Stockport today from the recycling plant fire. Hope it's sorted for Tuesday.


----------



## I like Skol (24 Aug 2013)

The road is still closed at Bredbury, even to pedestrians. I had to divert past the lorry incident spot and cut across the back of Brinny estate  to the off road route down to Pear Mill on the way to work this morning. On the way home tonight I just carried on past Homebase toward Gee Cross but had to ride a few hundred yards through the clouds of thick, acrid smoke. It tasted foul and can't have done me any good at all!


----------



## potsy (24 Aug 2013)

I like Skol said:


> I had to divert past the lorry incident spot and cut across the *back of Brinny estate* !



Mention my name to any muggers, I'm sure they'll let you pass 

Amazing how long it's taking to sort the fire though, was expecting 2 or 3 days at most.


----------



## HLaB (24 Aug 2013)

Friday morning's commute was a bit manic. Woke up to a flat tire got that fixed in no time. Realised I'd left my trousers in flat and doubled back to get them. Got circa 2 and 1/2 miles down the road and bang. Walked to a lbs to get some tubes (Id used my last one). They didn't open till 9am but fortunately they saw me and opened up 3-5mins early. Fixed it in their shop and got going, before going I asked if I could borrow a track pump but they topped the tire up with a cool air pump 
Came down the marked cycle lane and a copper stopped me, 'you know cycling up ahead isn't allowed' I wanted to say yes I can see the signs 200m ahead theyve been there for over a year but bit my tongue and yes but I'm turning right onto the road its not worth the hassle going through the ped precinct, even on a Sunday. He politely agreed. I'm pretty sure that he be better off on a beat and perhaps deterring or catching a real criminal. Tbh he probably feels that way too.
So instead of being 15-20mins early I was 20-25mins late, at least its flexi time


----------



## Twelve Spokes (24 Aug 2013)

Got soaked twice today...clothes were already soggy on the ride back with some loonies to contend with in the pouring rain.Not many cyclists out but the few that were out had insufficient lights.Well apart from me.Three bridges in and Southwark Bridge back.Isn't Lambeth Bridge sweet? It reminds me of a smaller brother of Southwark Bridge.


----------



## oiljam (24 Aug 2013)

I got a soaking last night at 2315pm. Nearly drowned infact. Only thing missing was the rolling thunder. Rode through some flood water aswell which positively drenched my feet. Can it get any better than this. Then spent 20 minutes in the garage at midnight like some fruitcake drying my bike off. The joys of commuting, bring it on!
On a plus note, my friend was camping at the Leeds festival, now that must have been a downer


----------



## paul04 (26 Aug 2013)

Bank holidays, it's like riding the bike on a Sunday morning, only a couple of cars on the road. I was up early today so took the longer way round to work

And even better a early finish, and double time for the full day


----------



## Beebo (27 Aug 2013)

A bit chilly and very foggy this morning as I set off, glad I hadnt removed the lights from the FNRTTC.  Autumn isnt far away now, its my favourite season.


----------



## potsy (27 Aug 2013)

This mornings commute was mostly


----------



## ianrauk (27 Aug 2013)

This mornings commute was mostly..
A little chillier, 10degs
A little foggy
A good few nodder cyclist who really need to learn roadcraft.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (27 Aug 2013)

Yesterdays commute was fine both ways,most of the usual suspects were missing.Too knackered to post yesterday.Noticed speed gun cop again after coming off the Bow Flyover.In via Tower Bridge,return via Southwark Bridge.



ianrauk said:


> This mornings commute was mostly..
> A little chillier, 10degs
> A little foggy
> A good few nodder cyclist who really need to learn roadcraft.


 
I don't really meet too many nodder cyclists.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Aug 2013)

Couldn't ride in this morning. Really hurt my left glute y'day falling off my longboard.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (27 Aug 2013)

GregCollins said:


> Couldn't ride in this morning. Really hurt my left glute y'day falling off my longboard.


 
Surfing or drunk?

Seriously,hope you recover quick.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Aug 2013)

Twelve Spokes said:


> Surfing or drunk?
> 
> Seriously,hope you recover quick.


Not surfing. Not drunk. 

The board in question has wheels. I was trying to nail a shuvit, failed comprehensively so to do, and my ass is so skinny from all the cycling that when I hit the deck... ow... ow... ow...

I have a bruised buttock and back. Fortunately elbow pads and a helmet saved me from more.


----------



## Cycleconvert (27 Aug 2013)

Slightly tired legs this morning after a longer ride at the weekend. Also have developed twinges in my knee (which already has problems occasionally) and hoping that the twinges stop before my commute home!


----------



## Twelve Spokes (27 Aug 2013)

I had Friday legs on yesterday's commute,how does that work?


----------



## MisterStan (27 Aug 2013)

Chilly start, was glad of the arm warmers.
Best bike has developed a very annoying creak - will need some attention this evening as it is doing my head in.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Aug 2013)

Twelve Spokes said:


> I had Friday legs on yesterday's commute,how does that work?


 
Old age?


----------



## Andrew_P (27 Aug 2013)

My first commute, in fact only my second ride in 11 days! My longest break from the bike for 30 months Felt a bit weird. 

The break was enforced I felt fine on the bike but my HR to perceived effort was awful was averaging 100-102 and only maxing @ 120-125 and still doing 18mph average across the last 4 weeks.

I had set myself the task of taking it easy as I think my habit of doing every commute hammer down plus adding miles in May/June/July caused me to over train, I failed  

I still cannot believe it was overtraining but my average HR today was almost back to normal which seem to suggest it was/is

So How do I re-adjust my riding style? I start off nice and easy but by the end I realise I have been hammering it. It just feel natural to ride that way. a habit I suppose


----------



## cyclekat (27 Aug 2013)

Hi just done my first commute to work this evening on my road bike. Have been using a mountain bike for the past few weeks and thought it would be a bit easier on a road bike but it's taken me a bit longer this first time mainly because I'm abit nervous and had the brakes on quite bit . I'm sure I'll get used to it in time it feels so different. Anyway going home is a lot more uphill so looking forward to seeing how it feels instead of the mountain bike.


----------



## paul04 (27 Aug 2013)

Noticed a big difference it traffic today, yesterday only a hand full of cars on the morning ride into work. A bit cold this morning but once I got going I soon warmed up.
A nice ride home and sunshine as well, can not get any better


----------



## videoman (27 Aug 2013)

Just started my third week of commuting, two days a week at the moment and a 22 miles round trip. Slightly cold this morning first thing but very warm and humid this evening. Then took daughters dog out for a 3 mile walk, must be mad at my age.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (27 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Old age?


 
This comes across as a rude unfunny comment.


----------



## stowie (27 Aug 2013)

A somewhat unusual cycle today. Quite a lot of traffic which I didn't expect for a bank holiday week. And a surfeit of numpties

In no particular order I witnessed the following

A Fiat 500 left hook a couple of lanes of traffic and me to turn off the mile end road. I shouted some choice words and intended to give them the middle finger but then got confused with a v sign and ended up just wagging my index finger at them as the van driver behind accompanied me in the expletives. I cannot imagine why the driver thought swerving to make the turning was better than taking the next left and going around the block.

A cyclist on the A11 into Stratford pulled up to a stationary police car at the lights and spent the entire time staring at the police inside whilst doing the school-boy trick of rubbing his face with his middle finger to give them a "subtle" bird. We set off and landed at the next set of lights where in his excitement to get next to the police car again the same cyclist nearly went into the back of the it and cut up another cyclist. He then proceeded to do exactly the same thing again until the lights went green and we all set off again. Really rather weird.

In Leyton I let out a group of sullen youths in a car into the traffic. They were all giving mean looks whilst gangsta rap was playing on the stereo. The whole image was somewhat undermined by the fact that they were all squeezed into a purple/pinkish nissan Micra which was completely pristine with a national trust sticker on the back. I wonder if their Grandma knows what type of music they play in her car?

On Hoe Street a car patiently waited to turn right until I was almost past the point of being able to stop and then turned. I had looked at the driver. The driver had looked at me. But indicated that he hadn't seen me as my front wheel stopped at his bumper.

A driver on the mile end road decided the best way to enter from the side road was to creep out very slowly and hug the kerb in the hope that no-one noticed her. In doing so she managed to cut up a bunch of cyclists and land up in the bus lane. And she did this whilst a police car was right behind her.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (27 Aug 2013)

A normal day at the orifice on the Mile End Road.


----------



## martint235 (28 Aug 2013)

First commute in over 2 weeks. LEL to breathless on a 12 mile commute in under 4 weeks!! I may be fit from swimming in the sea but my cycle fitness is shot!!!

Also tried to count the number of times I don't pedal during a commute, I don't think I'll be riding fixed any time soon!!!


----------



## MickL (28 Aug 2013)

A commute of mild drama, cycled 9miles to find my front wheel was loose on the forks then the last 200m to work I try and dodge a drain with its cover removed/gone front wheel missed it but rear wheel went down the hole and blew my innertube. Sodding thing, a stern email to Birmingham Council is in order I think!


----------



## ianrauk (28 Aug 2013)

Very foggy this morning, so much so that I had to put a rear light on the bike. Bit warmer then yesterday though.


----------



## lozcs (28 Aug 2013)

long way home, x16 speed...



http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/user/2421234


----------



## lozcs (28 Aug 2013)

MickL said:


> A commute of mild drama, cycled 9miles to find my front wheel was loose on the forks then the last 200m to work I try and dodge a drain with its cover removed/gone front wheel missed it but rear wheel went down the hole and blew my innertube. Sodding thing, a stern email to Birmingham Council is in order I think!


 
good job it wasn't the front judging by this video...


----------



## MisterStan (28 Aug 2013)

Foggy and cooler start today. 
Bottom bracket gave up the ghost 5 miles into a 21 mile commute. Bike has been dropped off for a new one and am hoping (read praying) they can sort it this afternoon so I don't have to use the bus.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (28 Aug 2013)

lozcs said:


> good job it wasn't the front judging by this video...


 
Jaysus,I saw a bendy bus hit an open manhole cover,with me pointing to the big hole,the bus driver just looked at me,next minute he hit it.Nothing as horrendous as that though.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Aug 2013)

Twelve Spokes said:


> This comes across as a rude unfunny comment.


 
@Twelve Spokes

Apologies, it wasn't supposed to be.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (28 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @Twelve Spokes
> 
> Apologies, it wasn't supposed to be.


 
No probs mate.Seems like i was a bit up-tight.


----------



## biking_fox (28 Aug 2013)

First ride back on the bike after 18 days away on hols. It's very good to be back! I was expecting to be feeling stiff and slow but a Slight tailwind, green lights, more or less clear roads sensible drivers and a decent 21mph average. Shame about the drizzle, but it kept me cool.


----------



## martint235 (28 Aug 2013)

Got stung by something on the way home. Not sure what but it flipping hurts. SWMBO has pulled the sting now and it's still sore.


----------



## Fubar (28 Aug 2013)

Good couple of days commuting, decided I need to chill the f*** out on the way home and since then I'm enjoying it a whole lot more.


----------



## Fubar (28 Aug 2013)

MisterStan said:


> I'm assuming this is close to where you live/the end of your journey? Is it possible that you switch to autopilot at times? I'm only mentioning this, as I seem to have more issues within the last two miles of my commute and I wondered the same myself.



Decided there might be something in this, though not autopilot but just me needing to chill out a bit - twice in a week I've been caught being too close to the car in front, daft but I think I'm chasing a good time and putting myself in danger. Decided to keep the time-checks for Saturday club runs and relax - its only a commute! Thanks for the advice, I've been chewing it over.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (28 Aug 2013)

Yesterday was first commute for two weeks, found that tough. Today, wow, even tougher ! Feels like it will take at least a week to get back on track. On the way home today had nothing left 25 miles in so cut it short.


----------



## subaqua (28 Aug 2013)

another 4 days off due to hols etc so another killer of a ride in and home.


----------



## MisterStan (28 Aug 2013)

I had to take the bus home. It was sh*t and I got home later than if on the bike.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (29 Aug 2013)

subaqua said:


> another 4 days off due to hols etc so another killer of a ride in and home.


 
Been too long for me between holiday's this year.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (29 Aug 2013)

Nice and sunny today


----------



## Leodis (29 Aug 2013)

Yet more reasons why more cyclists on the road just equal more RLJ, Salmon cyclists and pavement MTB warriors and that was just within a 2 mile stretch. No wonder people have such poor regard for cyclists, get sick to death of them.


----------



## Cycleconvert (29 Aug 2013)

Good commute this morning, not 1 driver got too close which makes a change. Then I got to work and realised I had forgotten my breakfast....Doh!


----------



## Leodis (29 Aug 2013)

Cycleconvert said:


> Good commute this morning, not 1 driver got too close which makes a change. Then I got to work and realised I had forgotten my breakfast....Doh!


 

Could have been worse, might have been your undercrackers


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Aug 2013)

A lot cooler this morning, but at least the mist wasn't so bad. Went to work a slightly different way yesterday and found I had done a new Strava segment, took me 16.5 minutes to do a 5.3mile run on the hybrid, knocked it down to 14.5 minutes this morning on the road bike, and I had to slow for a bus!


----------



## Frood42 (29 Aug 2013)

Back on the bike  ( after 4 days off it with cold/flu symptoms  )
Nice commute, fairly warm but it seems to be getting darker now...

One incident, normally I have no problem with bus drivers, but this one idiot driver really got my blood simmering...
Tried an overtake before a pinch point (http://goo.gl/maps/nhmkt), far too close to me, and not enough time for him to get his double decker bus through that pinch point, I had to signal and shout rather pointedly for him to back off.
When we did get through, he then tried to pass again and this time cut me up before stopping at a bus stop.
Will be checking the video tonight and may have to send a complaint off asking that they educate this particular driver (as he was not up to the usual standards of driving I normally experience).


----------



## MickL (29 Aug 2013)

lozcs said:


> good job it wasn't the front judging by this video...




err
Thankfully I wasn't going that fast lol, it was on the shared cycle path by the new Morrisions, in fairness the council had replaced the cover by the time I went home.


----------



## HLaB (29 Aug 2013)

The last few days again  have been commuting bliss; PS to join the campaign for longer School Holidays click here ................... Oh there isn't one I think we should start it


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (29 Aug 2013)

On the ride in this morning there was a large branch in the road, a quick shoulder check and there's a car almost on me, it was either 1) whack on the anchors, 2) Pull out in front of the car or 3) jump the branch whilst going 25 mph. I chose option 3 and somehow snapped my saddle in the process. Gutted does not come close.......


----------



## Hip Priest (29 Aug 2013)

On the way home I saw someone who could turn out to be come the North East's answer to Traffic Droid! No cameras yet, but he squeezed clumsily up the inside of a long queue of traffic to the ASL and started berating the driver of a car who was encroaching on it.

I'm going to keep my eye on him.


----------



## paul04 (29 Aug 2013)

Really good ride into work, nice and quite(ish) on the roads.
On the ride home It felt like my tyres were flat, it was hard work, then I realized it was me, my legs had gone (maybe not enough food for dinner)
Think its my bodies way of telling me I need a rest day


----------



## Twelve Spokes (29 Aug 2013)

HLaB said:


> The last few days again  have been commuting bliss; PS to join the campaign for longer School Holidays click here ................... Oh there isn't one I think we should start it


 
+ Bank Holidays,would agree it's been bliss.


----------



## Herzog (29 Aug 2013)

I hit a cat (well, the cat hit me!) - fortunately for me and the cat, I was going uphill at the time and only doing around 10-15 kph. I think the cat came off worse, my RS80s didn't miss a beat and there's no damage... the cat on the other hand looked a bit dazed, and groggy. After coming round, it eventually skulked into the bushes. As I was in the middle of nowhere, it was impossible to tell whose it was so there was very little I could do.

After breaking my femur in a bike accident 3 months ago, if this had ended differently I think my wife may have attempted (fat chance) to knock my cycling on the head (I can think of a Sean Kelly quote that would fit nicely as my riposte!).


----------



## Shut Up Legs (30 Aug 2013)

<best_Lady_Macbeth_impression>
_*Out, damn'd Friday legs! out, I say!*_
</best_Lady_Macbeth_impression>


----------



## martint235 (30 Aug 2013)

Well that's it. The noise from the Giant is driving me nuts. I've done everything I can to fix it short of putting a new crankset on and a new crankset would cost almost as much as the N+1 I've ordered. So as of Monday, the MTB will be coming out of retirement. It's going to be different!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Aug 2013)

Very heavy legs this morning, so was surprised to average 17.3mph for the ride in this morning. Schools are back, so traffic is getting a bit heavier, luckily I am normally on the GCW by the time the school rush starts.


----------



## campbellab (30 Aug 2013)

Didn't notice tube wasn't in properly and was bulging out the side when pumping, leant in to release some air and *POP* everything went Saving Private Ryan.


----------



## Frood42 (30 Aug 2013)

Took a different route home last night, went out to Stratford, and then up to Enfield Lock along the Lee Valley Way canal paths.
It's nice to ride along when it's not wet, but you do get alot of white/grey dust up off the paths covering the bike.

http://app.strava.com/activities/78524672


----------



## donnydave (30 Aug 2013)

campbellab said:


> Didn't notice tube wasn't in properly and was bulging out the side when pumping, leant in to release some air and *POP* everything went Saving Private Ryan.


 

I know exactly what you mean! I've inspected a bulge in a tyre at a range of about 30cm, prodded it with my finger and its gone off like a grenade. I half expected to hear the muffled shout of "MEDIC!!!" once the ringing had stopped


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (30 Aug 2013)

The legs and lungs are back to form after summer break


----------



## Quagga (31 Aug 2013)

Lovely commuting all week. Nice weather, no really suicidal drivers or pedestrians.

Right up until my last pelican crossing before home last night. 
Stopped because i was red, left the bike in the wrong gear, fail to clip in properly and took a pedal to the calf. Not helped in being a Friday so i was carrying all my work stuff, two panniers, a rucksack and a child seat.

Currently nursing a slightly grazed, very bruised right leg and can't even blame anyone else for it


----------



## Moda (31 Aug 2013)

BSRU said:


> Not my video but a former CC contributor.
> Not a good advert for Ribble frames.



Wow! Do you have any further information on this? Ie how, why and what happened next?


----------



## Moda (31 Aug 2013)

Meeting friends at Alexandra Palace Friday night for drinks after work. 

Oh so nearly got doored in stationary traffic at Archway which got me a bit fired up for the Archway/highgate/muswell hill climbs. Ok not mega quick by Strava standards but smashed it for me especially as I stopped for 2 sets of traffic lights and a badly stopped bus. 

Turned up dripping in sweat barely being able to stand but boy oh boy did it feel good 

Looking to get some proper road tires..... but what?


----------



## BSRU (31 Aug 2013)

Moda said:


> Wow! Do you have any further information on this? Ie how, why and what happened next?


He has written about it in his blog www.magnatom.net


----------



## Moda (31 Aug 2013)

BSRU said:


> He has written about it in his blog www.magnatom.net


Thanks, not only more info but a pretty decent cycle blog as well.
Cheers


----------



## Kies (31 Aug 2013)

On my way home last night, saw a very very lucky young boy. Bus had pulled away from a bus stop and was held up in traffic. I stopped behind it. Kid (15) goes up the inside of the bus and a parked van. Bus moves off and starts to squeeze said kid against the van, his handlebars got squashed against both vehicles, but he managed to survive.
Once clear I cycle up next to him and tell how lucky he is not to have been injured. "NEVER GO UP THE INSIDE OF LARGE VEHICLES" was my parting advice


----------



## donnydave (31 Aug 2013)

Drove to work yesterday. Well boring.


----------



## HLaB (2 Sep 2013)

Went through one of the rural villages yesterday and one of the private schools were back, chaos tomorrow I thought but still a day of two more of commuting bliss.

Oh I forgot to say it was a slow recovery commute untill I hit the cars backing back from the Rivergate Gyratory where I then took great delight in zipping by them in the empty lane beside them


----------



## BSRU (2 Sep 2013)

First commute for a while due to holidays, took it easy due to a damaged toe, non-cycling related accident.
Ended up involved in some SCR when a guy on a fast hybrid overtook me grinding his big gears and trying to be as aerodynamic as possible.
Thought about ignoring them due to my toe but as usual they could not keep the pace up and they started to slow me down, so put it on the big ring and sprinted past.

Looks like a great week for cycling


----------



## martint235 (2 Sep 2013)

Chased down a Garmin fanboy on a Cervelo TT bike this morning. Scalped comfortably despite me having a saddlebag on the bike. He did pass me in traffic eventually though when I made a wrong call at a traffic queue.


----------



## Frood42 (2 Sep 2013)

No commute for me today or tomorrow due to training and no where to keep the bike. I was impressed with the number of additional bikes around Holborn compared to last year. Missing the bike already


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (2 Sep 2013)

Felt a chill In there air when first set off this morning, had my arm and leg warmers on, but the suns out now so should make for a nice commute home


----------



## ianrauk (2 Sep 2013)

Glorious sunny, warm commute in SE London this morning. Some of the schools are back so there was a bit more traffic then usual.

Has some stupid moron driver pull out on me on a mini RAB. Knew full well I was there but decided to keep going anyway. I had to swing left, but managed to get a nice loud thump with my hand on the back car. Hopefully it woke the driver up.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Sep 2013)

Probably going to curse myself now, but I had a completely event free ride into work today


----------



## Leodis (2 Sep 2013)

After my first road bike ride yesterday and fell in love. So I donned my lycra again with it been windy and took out the tank for the commute. Loved the ride and got a PR as well!! Must have been the lycra...

Just noticed SuperLeeds miles... 9,600 miles a year... Man I have some catching up to do. How many sets of tyres have you been through?

Edit: Hlab over 10,000 miles, flippin ek do you sleep on the bike?


----------



## donnydave (2 Sep 2013)

Low sun through trees, aaaaaaaahhhh! It was like battling seizure robots or hypnotoad off fururama


----------



## martinclive (2 Sep 2013)

Lovely morning - 6th p*ncture in as many weeks (GP4000s) - new gatorskins are going on asap - many thanks to @MisterStan and Jess for waiting and making it all less painful!!!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Sep 2013)

Leodis said:


> After my first road bike ride yesterday and fell in love. So I donned my lycra again with it been windy and took out the tank for the commute. Loved the ride and got a PR as well!! Must have been the lycra...
> 
> Just noticed SuperLeeds miles... 9,600 miles a year... Man I have some catching up to do. How many sets of tyres have you been through?
> 
> Edit: Hlab over 10,000 miles, flippin ek do you sleep on the bike?



Only a couple of sets I think, but I do have three bikes. 

@HLaB is the King of the Mileage, I am merely his court jester, apart from I ain't funny.


----------



## martint235 (3 Sep 2013)

Today was definitely nobber day:


At the entrance to the Catford one way system entering from Bromley, nobber on a bike straight through the red light not realising peds were crossing, he must have been within 6 inches of them. Pillock
Same place but an Iceland truck was next to me wanting to turn left up to Bromley out of the one way system. Prat in a Range Rover in front of me ensured he had just enough of his car in the left hand lane to stop the truck getting past. For 50 yards and 3 changes of the lights. The truck driver was understandably a bit miffed.
Goat House Bridge in Norwood. Just the standard nobbishness from a cyclist who went up the very narrow pavement cos there are roadworks at the top.
I may be going through an intolerant phase but the RLJ in Catford would have been pushed over if I'd been one of the peds.


----------



## BSRU (3 Sep 2013)

Very dense fog this morning, less than 100 metres in the town and no doubt worse in the countryside.
Had to delay my start until it had cleared a little, so only an extremely short ride into work.
As expected no fog now and the sun is out.


----------



## Beebo (3 Sep 2013)

the traffic is back and nobbers are still out in force.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Sep 2013)

Very patchy mist out in the sticks and I could feel the temperature drop as I hit the countryside, was like riding into a walk in freezer. At least it woke me up.


----------



## HLaB (3 Sep 2013)

A short (2.5mile) commute as I might go for a ride after work, traffic is still light but I think this is the last day of the school hols


----------



## Frood42 (3 Sep 2013)

Back on the commute tomorrow, can't wait


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Sep 2013)

martint235 said:


> Today was definitely nobber day:
> 
> 
> At the entrance to the Catford one way system entering from Bromley, nobber on a bike straight through the red light not realising peds were crossing, he must have been within 6 inches of them. Pillock
> ...



I didn't commute today but i did go out for a quick spin and i can vouch for "the idiots are back". Summer holidays are over and carnage is just starting again in Kent.


----------



## Genau (3 Sep 2013)

Two tales, one that almost qualifies for the mundane news thread and one involving shiny helicopters.

I heard a hissing noise as I wheeled the bike out of the stands last night. It took a few seconds to realise it was not one of my wheels but another in the stands that had decided to spontaneously deflate just as I walked past. Swear I did not touch it, guv, it did it all by itself.

Very odd. 

Equally odd but more interestingly I had helicopter delay me on my commute a few weeks ago (so not actually a tale from _today's_ commute). Parked there in the middle of the road holding up the traffic. It was outside the fire brigade \ rescue service offices so I presume it was picking something up. The pilot's sandwiches probably.

Not something you see everyday in a city centre. Quite breezy when it took off too.


----------



## benb (3 Sep 2013)

donnydave said:


> Drove to work yesterday. Well boring.


Me too (yesterday), as my legs were done in from the Redhill Sportive on Sunday.
The only good thing about driving in was that I could listen to Today on R4. I guess I could do that on the bike too, but generally prefer not to.
Back on the bike today.


----------



## lozcs (3 Sep 2013)

scalped.. quite a rare occurrence - not because I am super fast or anything rather rarely see cyclists going my way!







Then had woman step out without looking - nicely (honest!) told her to be careful as I passed to which she responded with a "SHUT UP!"... Charming....


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Sep 2013)

Part of my ride home is on a single track road with passing places. It's not all that quiet and carries a fair amount of traffic.

Last night when I got to this section, there were about six cars all waiting for a mini driver who was trying to reverse about 30 yards down the road towards a passing place - and making a right balls-up of it. He/she go so pressured & fed-up the engine was revving like mad and tyres squealing.. the driver couldn't reverse more than about 5m in a straight line..!

Isn't reversing in the driving test these days ?

I was making very good time up until this point, as well.


----------



## hennbell (3 Sep 2013)

Crap start to the work week. Took my road bike off the wall and gave it the pre-ride inspection. My rear wheel 24 bladed spokes, had a nipple let go. Spoke is fine and the repair will be easy but in the mean time change to mountain bike. Good news is that I get to go off roading at lunch and on the way home.


----------



## martinclive (3 Sep 2013)

martinclive said:


> Lovely morning - 6th p*ncture in as many weeks (GP4000s) - new gatorskins are going on asap - many thanks to @MisterStan and Jess for waiting and making it all less painful!!!!


Make that 7th for the one a mile from home last night - walked it and replaced tubes and both tyres ready for this morning - very pleasing - just like getting new shoes!


----------



## BSRU (3 Sep 2013)

martinclive said:


> Make that 7th for the one a mile from home last night - walked it and replaced tubes and both tyres ready for this morning - very pleasing - just like getting new shoes!


Very strange you got so many on GP4000s's, hopefully the gatorskins will be better.


----------



## martinclive (3 Sep 2013)

BSRU said:


> Very strange you got so many on GP4000s's, hopefully the gatorskins will be better.


Cheers - yes me too - fairly new bike and wonder if there was some 'shrapnel' left from manufacturing in the rims as could not find reason for all punctures - so took apart and fully cleaned before fitting new tyres - so fingers crossed!


----------



## dave r (3 Sep 2013)

martinclive said:


> Cheers - yes me too - fairly new bike and wonder if there was some 'shrapnel' left from manufacturing in the rims as could not find reason for all punctures - so took apart and fully cleaned before fitting new tyres - so fingers crossed!



Deburing and tidying up the rims is supposed to be part of the manufacturing process but it seem they sometimes skimp on it or miss it out completely.


----------



## fossyant (3 Sep 2013)

First commute for over two weeks. Fine, even told last minute I had to attend a meeting in Manchester so that added a good 10 miles today. Bike running fine, just needed air in the tyres. Same cant be said for the bib tights. Big holes wore through on inner thighs. Fortunately have shorts under. New Decathlon 5 bibs bought tonight.


----------



## kipster (3 Sep 2013)

Back commuting on the bike after a gap of a couple of weeks. I have been using the bike a lot, just not to work and back. All the miles I have been doing have paid off, new fastest times for both directions achieved even with having to give way at pinch points and all traffic lights going red as I approached.


----------



## BSRU (4 Sep 2013)

Not a great start to September so far, bad toe now joined by a cold donated to me by a family member, completely sucked the energy out of me over the past two days. Added to that a new guy to SCR with, who happens to be flipping fast and gives it some beans when he sees me for some reason.

It was either misty, foggy or warm bright sunshine this morning, the sunshine winning out eventually
Strangely rode into some mist at the bottom of a hill which was warm, immediately steamed up my glasses making them completely useless.

Some muppet in a crappy old Fiesta remonstrating with me for not getting out of his way on a lightly trafficked dual carriageway, even though I was being slowed down by a restricted learner moped. The driver then decided to change lanes and tailgate a car, using his right indicator to inform the driver in front to get out of the way, he then decides just to undertake it.


----------



## Beebo (4 Sep 2013)

I'm enjoying these last few days of warm weather, where I just have to throw on a ss top and shorts.
Soon we will be putting on the the winter kit and that seems to add 5 minutes to my routine.


----------



## MisterStan (4 Sep 2013)

BSRU said:


> Not a great start to September so far, bad toe now joined by a cold donated to me by a family member, completely sucked the energy out of me over the past two days. Added to that a new guy to SCR with, who happens to be flipping fast and gives it some beans when he sees me for some reason.
> 
> It was either misty, foggy or warm bright sunshine this morning, the sunshine winning out eventually
> Strangely rode into some mist at the bottom of a hill which was warm, immediately steamed up my glasses making them completely useless.
> ...


What's an indicator?


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (4 Sep 2013)

Rumsey & Son removal lorry decided to overtake on a tight 90 degree left hand bend on a narrow side street. Shouted at him to stop, and he did, as centre of truck swept in. Then told me to F off as he gave me room?? Already had words with head office.


----------



## Frood42 (4 Sep 2013)

Lovely commute in this morning, the mist coming off the fields/commons made for a beautiful sight, especially with the sun being low in the sky.
I saw four brown cows this morning as well, they gave me a good look  while chewing the cud.

I took a very slightly different route to normal (http://goo.gl/maps/u8QCp), Fairmead Road and then High Beach (instead of Epping New Road) before joining back onto Epping Road, it was nice.

Epping Forest was also on New Tricks (http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b039vfbv) last night ( so I avoided going off road  ).


----------



## Twelve Spokes (4 Sep 2013)

What's a boris bike like in the snow?


----------



## HLaB (4 Sep 2013)

Guess the schools are back judging by the queues apart from the smallest car on the road blocking the cycle lane I just flew by


----------



## martinclive (4 Sep 2013)

MisterStan said:


> What's an indicator?


Is it what people use at the same time as turning the wheel of a car so that they can justify any maneuver?


----------



## Frood42 (4 Sep 2013)

martinclive said:


> Is it what people use at the same time as turning the wheel of a car so that they can justify any maneuver?


 
Using the indicator and turning the wheel at the same time  , you must be an advanced driver, especially when going round or exiting a roundabout


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Sep 2013)

Nippy out in the sticks again, still sticking to the ss top and shorts though. Some riders were dressed like it was the middle of winter, they won't feel the benefit come actual winter


----------



## MisterStan (4 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Nippy out in the sticks again, still sticking to the ss top and shorts though. Some riders were dressed like it was the middle of winter, they won't feel the benefit come actual winter


Arm and knee warmers for me this morning - horses for courses!


----------



## HLaB (4 Sep 2013)

Perfect temperature for me this morning but I didn't set off til circa 8:05 and I was in work trousers and a short slieve shirt, from reports Arm warmers might be needed next week!


----------



## martinclive (4 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Nippy out in the sticks again, still sticking to the ss top and shorts though. Some riders were dressed like it was the middle of winter, they won't feel the benefit come actual winter


Indeed - we saw a girl yesterday in full winter gear - we thought we were riding in a parallel universe - not sure how she will add extra layers when it does get cold and still be able to move!


----------



## Wayne Tully (4 Sep 2013)

Not a commute but me and my wife do a 15 mile loop most weeknights on our mountain bikes, before we get out into the the country we have to do a right here.








Last night there was a lot of traffic on the right side, as we were waiting the traffic came to a standstill, there was a car about 20 yards away that would have had to stop at the back of the jam, instead of doing this the driver decided to block the right turn, so now we can't turn right and the traffic can't get passed us on our side, I was waiting for horns and abuse from the cars behind, instead the driver of the car behind us got out walked over to the car of the idiot and told the driver that he was a selfish farking idiot, unexpected.


----------



## Fubar (4 Sep 2013)

Wee bit chilly this morning but nice for cycling, though the sun is getting lower in the sky which was quite dazzling at times even with shades on.


----------



## MisterStan (4 Sep 2013)

Fubar said:


> Wee bit chilly this morning but nice for cycling, *though the sun is getting lower in the sky* which was quite dazzling at times even with shades on.


Yep, I noticed that last night on the way home


----------



## Fubar (4 Sep 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Yep, I noticed that last night on the way home


 

Soon be time to dispense with the shaded glasses altogether...


----------



## MisterStan (4 Sep 2013)

Fubar said:


> Soon be time to dispense with the shaded glasses altogether...


Well that's put a downer on the day...


----------



## Fubar (4 Sep 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Well that's put a downer on the day...


 

Sorry fella...


----------



## martinclive (4 Sep 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Well that's put a downer on the day...


......and that from a man who is off to the dentists this afternoon


----------



## potsy (4 Sep 2013)

Warm that is all


----------



## Twelve Spokes (4 Sep 2013)

Not a good ride in or back concluding with a cop car causing a pinch point at Bow while pulling over a motorist.Not really the fact of that but for the fact he was taking up half the road and causing a pinch point for cyclists in the traffic jam.Then the attempted overtake on the Bow Flyover blocked out when I saw the danger leading to a punishment pass and the impression motorist wanted to pull over and discuss it with me at a guess.

I dont feel good at all having a go at motorists it does not turn me on at all but sometimes when they are driving like twunts it has to be done.If they want to take it further then thats up to them.


----------



## dave r (4 Sep 2013)

Wayne Tully said:


> Not a commute but me and my wife do a 15 mile loop most weeknights on our mountain bikes, before we get out into the the country we have to do a right here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's a set of traffic lights on my way home from work, a few yards up from the lights there's side road on the left, most of us leave a gap when queuing for the lights so that people can turn right into the road, every now and again someone blocks it off and everything coming towards us grinds to a halt.
Fair play for the driver telling the other one off.


----------



## Spartak (4 Sep 2013)

Nice ride into work lunchtime except the to##er in a black audi estate who nearly took me out whilst pulling out of a parking space outside Henbury shops.


----------



## HLaB (4 Sep 2013)

Nice relaxed ride back to the flat tonight perhaps too relaxed, after I collected a larger backpack and headed to the shops I was left hooked by a bus pulling into a bus stop (thats the first time I can recall a parallel pull in). The bus drivers in Peterborough are very hit or miss, some are excellent others are terrible


----------



## donnydave (4 Sep 2013)

Due to a logistical error, I had to ride home with no t shirt on, felt a bit conspicuous!


----------



## Frood42 (4 Sep 2013)

Decided to change my evening commute and extend it to 30+ miles (did 31 miles).
Started in Ilford, went across London to the end of Chelsea Embankment, and then back across London and up to South Woodford.
There were quite a few cyclists and cars about to say the least along the CS8, there was a little chaos in places, but it was a fun commute.

I really don't miss the people on road bikes who stop in a top gear, then stand up and move away very slowly (not cycled along the CS8 for a little while).
I stop in a lower gear so that I can move away quickly and smoothly.

Is it just laziness, resistance training *cough* or am I missing something?
Each to their own I suppose...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Sep 2013)

Frood42 said:


> Decided to change my evening commute and extend it to 30+ miles (did 31 miles).
> Started in Ilford, went across London to the end of Chelsea Embankment, and then back across London and up to South Woodford.
> There were quite a few cyclists and cars about to say the least along the CS8, there was a little chaos in places, but it was a fun commute.
> 
> ...



I normally stop in a low gear, but sometimes get caught out when on a strange road


----------



## Blurb (4 Sep 2013)

Got scalped by the same Mr Pinarello on the way in and out today. I put it down to my functional (heavy) commuter


----------



## kipster (4 Sep 2013)

The plan was to take it easy on the commutes today as I had a fast ride planned for this evening. Now I normally don't see many cyclists on the commutes but today I saw loads. On the way in, one was coming off a path and looked like he was getting ready for a bit of SCR so I obliged, looked back when I got to the top of the hill and he was only halfway up, moved up to 6th on that Strava segment 

On the way home, I kept repeating to myself, go slow. All was well until 200 meters into the ride when a roadie appeared in front, he wasn't going as quick so I overtook. Said roadie then drafted me for the next 2.5 miles. I don't know if he couldn't get back passed me or was happy drafting. I wasn't upset that he didn't take a turn in front. New fastest times both ways. Ride tonight killed my legs so won't have any choice but to slow it down tomorrow, hope I don't see to many cyclists 

P.s. I was laden with panniers on the cyclocross.


----------



## Frood42 (4 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I normally stop in a low gear, but sometimes get caught out when on a strange road



yes, that has happened to me, but these guys seemed to know the road


----------



## mustang1 (4 Sep 2013)

Ambulance (the proper ambulance with the blue lights, not those non-urgent patient carrying ones) was facing me and turning right at a large cross roads as i was rolling along. Nearly plowed into me.. The driver was on the phone as I looked at her puzzled and she gave me the "oops, sorry" wave.


----------



## Steve Saunders (4 Sep 2013)

Really warm when I left work, about 20c, and therefore no base-layer. I was putting in a fair bit of effort thanks to the wind so had my cycle jersey unzipped a little to get a bit of a cooling breeze. On a section that was down wind, I was in the flow of traffic and travelling at around 25-30mph, thanks partially to the tailwind and drafting combination. Nice you think, eh ... sadly a wasp decided this would be a perfect time to fly down my jersey and sting me in the chest - the little f****er! First time I've ever been stung, and it smarts a bit - especially when you factor in sweat --- OOOOOUUUCCCHH!! Thankfully I have recently been practising no-handed cycling, so I was able to unzip the jersey fully without stopping and release the wasp before it got me more than once - thankfully.

Not exactly the ideal start to a 25 mile commute home (only 5 minutes into the ride).


----------



## slowmotion (4 Sep 2013)

A lovely day in London but a bit hot with a helmet. I met @Mice in Battersea Park!


----------



## MisterStan (5 Sep 2013)

Fogarama this morning. Too many car AND cyclists without lights on. 
Still pleasant enough.


----------



## Nocode (5 Sep 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Fogarama this morning. Too many car AND cyclists without lights on.
> Still pleasant enough.



This. Definitely too many cyclists without lights on this morning (or very pathetic rear lights) and per usual seeing far too many cyclists either jump red lights (even in fog!) or go way past the ASL to practically sit in the junction :-/

Also, had some crazy motorcyclist undertake me as I was in the primary overtaking a bus. I was doing a fair clip (20mph+) but he still saw fit to undertake me and then weave in and out of the traffic in front at considerable speed. I always do a shoulder check when changing lane/position - but was thinking if I had to swerve to avoid a pothole/obstruction and didn't shoulder check (assuming there would be nothing on my inside as I've just overtaken a bus) I could very easily have been taken-out by a motorcyclist at speed


----------



## BSRU (5 Sep 2013)

Eventful commute last night, bus on fire in the town centre caused major disruption to non-cyclists.
Then on a one way road an ambulance on it's way to an emergency came up behind, all the cars pulled over to the left, except one.
The muppet pulled over to the right, half on the road and half on the pavement blocking the ambulance.
The driver in a panic then decides to drive along the pavement in order to get out of the way of the ambulance. This results, for some reason, in the muppet turning right and driving on pavement down a main road with pedestrians scarpering out of the way.

Very nice enjoyable ride in this morning but a little chilly to start with but no fog or mist to worry about.
Saw a guy riding a full on Scott TT bike.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Sep 2013)

Very misty out in the sticks again, a few idiot car drivers and cyclists without lights on


----------



## fossyant (5 Sep 2013)

Heavy traffic all the 11 miles to work this morning. Got a couple of half mile clear patches, that's all. Makes you wonder why folk are happy to just sit there stuck ?


----------



## Cycleconvert (5 Sep 2013)

You can definitely tell the schools are back. Also starting to feel a chill in the wind when I set off. Winter is coming...


----------



## Linford (5 Sep 2013)

Here is a story about my commute today @User1314 
I've not ridden since Monday due to various commitments so I decided to commute in this morning (about 6 miles) and take in an extended ride this evening after work (maybe another 20-25 miles time dependent)
Anyway, stopped at the newsagents after about 1 mile, taking it nice and steady to warm up properly for a couple. I then ride out onto a main road and about 100 metres up from there, this guy comes flying past me on a roadie with a cheery 'Hello' and with legs spinning like a windmill in a gale, he blasts on and gets about 50 -70 metres in front and I'm thinking jeez, there are some fast commuters out there! Anyway, he turns in the direction I'm going, and I follow him at a distance for about a mile, and then think 'I'm actually beginning to catch him. We turn onto another long straight road which is about 3/4 mile from a barrier controlled level crossing, I catch him up and then pass him 200 metres before the crossing and I exclaim 'the barrier is down'. 
Now there are only 2 properties before this crossing point and I know both owners of the properties as they keep horses there, they are just horse yards, not dwellings (as we keep horses, we get to know everyone else), so he has no business going into either. I stop at the barrier and there is a guy on a MTB on the far side waiting and I say hello to him. This guy on the roadie who dropped me further back and who I am now waiting to join me at the barrier just vanishes into the ether (or one of the driveways) as I guess he doesn't want to follow or pass and stay in front of me for the next few miles (lol).
Now I am only a month back in so still got a good way to go and realistically only will go at a pace I'm happy with, but I did think it funny that he burned himself out trying to show off


----------



## Beebo (5 Sep 2013)

It was very foggy in Kent this morning, and this wasnt helped by the fact that my glasses kept steaming up. Glad I have good lights, but plenty of cars and bikes didnt.
BBC news are reporting a massive pile up in Sheppy due to the fog, stay safe cyclechatters!!


----------



## BSRU (5 Sep 2013)

Linford said:


> Here is a story about my commute today @User1314
> I've not ridden since Monday due to various commitments so I decided to commute in this morning (about 6 miles) and take in an extended ride this evening after work (maybe another 20-25 miles time dependent)
> Anyway, stopped at the newsagents after about 1 mile, taking it nice and steady to warm up properly for a couple. I then ride out onto a main road and about 100 metres up from there, this guy comes flying past me on a roadie with a cheery 'Hello' and with legs spinning like a windmill in a gale, he blasts on and gets about 50 -70 metres in front and I'm thinking jeez, there are some fast commuters out there! Anyway, he turns in the direction I'm going, and I follow him at a distance for about a mile, and then think 'I'm actually beginning to catch him. We turn onto another long straight road which is about 3/4 mile from a barrier controlled level crossing, I catch him up and then pass him 200 metres before the crossing and I exclaim 'the barrier is down'.
> Now there are only 2 properties before this crossing point and I know both owners of the properties as they keep horses there, they are just horse yards, not dwellings (as we keep horses, we get to know everyone else), so he has no business going into either. I stop at the barrier and there is a guy on a MTB on the far side waiting and I say hello to him. This guy on the roadie who dropped me further back and who I am now waiting to join me at the barrier just vanishes into the ether (or one of the driveways) as I guess he doesn't want to follow or pass and stay in front of me for the next few miles (lol).
> Now I am only a month back in so still got a good way to go and realistically only will go at a pace I'm happy with, but I did think it funny that he burned himself out trying to show off



School boy error, should have just pulled over and pretended to answer his mobile


----------



## MisterStan (5 Sep 2013)

fossyant said:


> *Heavy traffic *all the 11 miles to work this morning. Got a couple of half mile clear patches, that's all. *Makes you wonder why folk are happy to just sit there stuck* ?


I commented to @martinclive this morning that i'd missed having all the traffic to whiz past!


----------



## Linford (5 Sep 2013)

BSRU said:


> School boy error, should have just pulled over and pretended to answer his mobile



I'll have to remember that one


----------



## glenn forger (5 Sep 2013)

Beebo said:


> It was very foggy in Kent this morning, and this wasnt helped by the fact that my glasses kept steaming up. Glad I have good lights, but plenty of cars and bikes didnt.
> BBC news are reporting a massive pile up in Sheppy due to the fog, stay safe cyclechatters!!










http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...y-conditions-New-Sheppey-Crossing-bridge.html


----------



## Frood42 (5 Sep 2013)

Very, very foggy this morning, but it made the cycle through the country roads nice.
There was also a rather chilly wind blowing, so with my heavy hot breathing and the chilly wind my glasses were a bit useless, needed window wipers on them, and add the fog on, it made the ride more interesting.

Despite the fog it was still a lovely commute, most drivers had their lights on, and I got loads more room than I would normally from passing traffic (so my lights must have been visible).

It was an exhilirating and yet scary ride at the same time, but I enjoyed it.

Never cycled that far in fog before, so very different.

Still foggy here depsite the sun being out.
I hope this pea soup clears up a bit before I head home, as I was hoping to detour along the Lee Valley Way, but I have some fast road stretches to negotiate from Ilford up to Stratford and then Bow before I can join onto the canal path.

The Lee Valley Way is lovely for cycling, but there are parts which can get a bit muddy in the wet, so I prefer to use it in the nice weather.


----------



## Bodhbh (5 Sep 2013)

I would just like to moan about the amount of 4x4s on the road since the kids went back to school that is all !

Actually, enjoying the new nip in the air too. Enjoyed summer, but the change won't hurt. Miss the hands burning getting into the work shower.


----------



## XRHYSX (5 Sep 2013)

glenn forger said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...y-conditions-New-Sheppey-Crossing-bridge.html


 That's only a mile up the road from me! heard all the sirens this morning,


----------



## glenn forger (5 Sep 2013)

_"Ooooh, it's all misty! I know, I'll carry on driving at my usual speed and assume everything's gonna be ok, LOL!"_


----------



## martinclive (5 Sep 2013)

Cycleconvert said:


> You can definitely tell the schools are back. Also starting to feel a chill in the wind when I set off. Winter is coming...


Yes - far more cars coming into Cambridge - but on the plus side - we did scalp many queuing cars!


----------



## Linford (5 Sep 2013)

Bodhbh said:


> I would just like to moan about the amount of 4x4s on the road since the kids went back to school that is all !
> 
> Actually, enjoying the new nip in the air too. Enjoyed summer, but the change won't hurt. Miss the hands burning getting into the work shower.



I am much more concerned about the poor standard of driving of commercial vehicles. 4x4' numbers may fluctuate with school patterns in the London area, but they are a fairly constant presence up my way, and I've only had one close call with one a few years ago.


----------



## Linford (5 Sep 2013)

XRHYSX said:


> That's only a mile up the road from me! heard all the sirens this morning,



100+ cars in the pile up


----------



## subaqua (5 Sep 2013)

nice foggy ride in . Hackney Marsh was invisible from Eastway, and it was like that all the way to the Shoreditch Triangle when it lifted a little. tis a burning blue sky now so looks like a warm commute home


----------



## donnydave (5 Sep 2013)

Mega fog this morning, agree with others that more people should have had lights on, on bikes and in cars. The number of grey/black cars with no lights on that came looming out of the mirk when someone was overtaking me was beyond a joke. A lot of them were taxi's too, you would have thought if your were a "professional" driver, i.e. your job was to drive and your entire livelihood relied on being able to drive then you would do so with care and consideration and remember things light lights. 

From yesterday's commute, I had to drive from Cambridge to Fairford, Glocs. My good Lord I was almost ready to hang myself by the end of it. I barely ever drive at normal commuting times. Just a few miles on country roads then on the guided busway on my bike so I don't have the day-to-day experience of commuter traffic but I was starting to get seriously depressed about the human race. Countless cars with one single occupant, no doubt most of them doing no more than 5 miles or so. The same people who complain about the cost of motoring when the solution (for most but not all, I admit) is staring them in the face but would require a certain amount of personal discomfort (obv I'm talking about cycling). There's just too much momentum in the way people are used to living their lives that I don't see it will ever change. Human beings can be really rubbish at times.


----------



## HLaB (5 Sep 2013)

Crisp and clear when I looked out the window this morning, within 400m it was almost a white out, I was quite glad I was off road for the first part and when I got to the road it cleared again and yesterday's traffic had too  I got there 5-10mins before the school run chaos


----------



## martinclive (5 Sep 2013)

donnydave said:


> There's just too much momentum inertia in the way people are used to living their lives .


FTFY (with apologies - the rest of the post was great!)
It takes something to make people change - usually self motivation is the only way - 'greater good' only seems to have influence on a minority


----------



## donnydave (5 Sep 2013)

martinclive said:


> FTFY (with apologies - the rest of the post was great!)
> It takes something to make people change - usually self motivation is the only way - 'greater good' only seems to have influence on a minority



Ah good correction, inertia is the correct term. As an engineer im ashamed.

Just had a google and inertia stems from the latin "iners" which meand idle or lazy. Very apt in this case!


----------



## martinclive (5 Sep 2013)

donnydave said:


> Ah good correction, inertia is the correct term. As an engineer im ashamed.
> 
> Just had a google and inertia stems from the latin "iners" which meand idle or lazy. Very apt in this case!


Welcome - now I cannot help thinking of the momentum of a car vs the inertia of the driver - and the contrast between the two - as opposed to a cyclist where all is in sync in either state!
See you on the busway sometime (unless it's like this morning when we could see very little!)


----------



## MisterStan (5 Sep 2013)

martinclive said:


> Welcome - now I cannot help thinking of the momentum of a car vs the inertia of the driver - and the contrast between the two - as opposed to a cyclist where all is in sync in either state!
> *See you on the busway* sometime (unless it's like this morning when we could see very little!)


We've already scalped him and his Mrs several times!


----------



## donnydave (5 Sep 2013)

MisterStan said:


> We've already scalped him and his Mrs several times!



It doesn't count if we're chatting!

In other news, Monday will be my first commute with my new merino wool long sleeve top. Arrived in the post today, tried it on at lunch time. Good heavens how on earth have I survived until now without this fabric! Also got my first pair of tights which I may well deploy on Monday as the temperature is hovering around 10-12deg which is borderline for activating my Low Temperature Level 1 procedure. I've always been a baggy shorts man but I made the leap to lycra a couple of months ago and haven't looked back.

Can't cycle tomorrow as I'm being a good samaritan and giving a mate with a gammy leg a lift to work but looking at the forecast it's not going to be too nice round here so I don't mind driving for once.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Sep 2013)

Day after day after day of utterly unremarkable commutes. Commutes still full of knobjockey drivers driving badly in too close proximity to vulnerable road users but that's completely unremarkable.


----------



## fossyant (5 Sep 2013)

Saw a cruiser type bike pulling a full size trike tag-a-long tonight, on Longley Lane. Both blokes seemed to be having fun. Well cool.

Then saw a bloke with full facial (whole head actually) tattoos driving a Fiesta, complete with bull ring through the nose. Had to look twice....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Sep 2013)

BSRU said:


> School boy error, should have just pulled over and pretended to answer his mobile



Just getting to the top of a climb tonight, just shy of 9% in places - a pimple for some, but not for me, and my mobile rang. Could tell by the ring tone it was one of the kids so had to stop and dig it out of the rucksack in case it was an emergency.

"Dad are you home yet?"
"No i've stopped half way up a hill to speak to you, what's wrong?"
"What time do I have to be home? I'm at the park"
"Phone your mam, oh and tell her I will be late, got to get up this bloody hill"


----------



## hennbell (5 Sep 2013)

Best weather of the summer right now, 30C with a slight cross wind. Quick commute home then off to the golf course.


----------



## gavroche (5 Sep 2013)

Went for a quick ride tonight ( 16 miles) when this chap pulled up alongside me and we started to talk. I explained the route I was taking and he asked me if he could tog along. No problem with me so we carried on together, me leading the way most of the time. I am glad of this because, as a result, my average speed increased to 14mph. Thanks Brian. I also told him about CC and hopefully he will sign on as he had never heard of it.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Sep 2013)

Took a fall in the office. Down a flight of stairs. Walked to the station and got a train home.


----------



## Glow worm (5 Sep 2013)

hennbell said:


> Best weather of the summer right now, 30C with a slight cross wind. Quick commute home *then off to the golf course.*



 And it was going so well..!


----------



## Glow worm (5 Sep 2013)

donnydave said:


> Mega fog this morning, agree with others that more people should have had lights on, on bikes and in cars. The number of grey/black cars with no lights on that came looming out of the mirk when someone was overtaking me was beyond a joke. A lot of them were taxi's too, you would have thought if your were a "professional" driver, i.e. your job was to drive and your entire livelihood relied on being able to drive then you would do so with care and consideration and remember things light lights.



Know what you mean- had to drive today for the first time in about 6 weeks and picked the foggiest day of the year. Was off to Ely station to get the train to Norwich for work, and it was amazing how many cars and trucks had no lights on at all- in 50 yard visibility fog! My favourite was the skip lorry bloke on his mobile. The only denser fog around is between their ears.

Just so glad I don't have to drive every day - I really couldn't be arsed with all the cockwombleness of it all.


----------



## Glow worm (5 Sep 2013)

GregCollins said:


> Took a fall in the office. Down a flight of stairs. Walked to the station and got a train home.



Blimey- hope you are OK.


----------



## Archeress (5 Sep 2013)

GregCollins said:


> Took a fall in the office. Down a flight of stairs. Walked to the station and got a train home.



Hope you're okay.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## ianrauk (5 Sep 2013)

GregCollins said:


> Took a fall in the office. Down a flight of stairs. Walked to the station and got a train home.




Sorry to hear you had to get the train.




Oh yes, hope the stair fall hasn't done you too much damage.
Take it easy guv.


----------



## Trickedem (5 Sep 2013)

GregCollins said:


> Took a fall in the office. Down a flight of stairs. Walked to the station and got a train home.


Don't use your skateboard in the office then!....... and gws


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Sep 2013)

I only do small trips back and forth but this morning I had a small van wander into the cycle lane in heavy traffic . I was going slow incase people where crossing between the cars . Its a strava TT aswell grrrrrrr . As soon as I got along side the van he cut me off to the point of unclipping and having to hop on the pavement with one leg and the bike on the road . I gave the van a one knuckle tap on the side and he shot out of the way and put his hazard lights on to say sorry . I gave a friendly wave and got on my way but im not sure why he did it . I watch drivers in their wing mirrors just to give me any clues as to what they may do before they decide but this fella just didn't see me and did what he did for no reason


----------



## dave r (5 Sep 2013)

donnydave said:


> Can't cycle tomorrow as I'm being a good samaritan and giving a mate with a gammy leg a lift to work but looking at the forecast it's not going to be too nice round here so I don't mind driving for once.



Forecast for Coventry aint good either so it looks like I'll be in the car, mind you since I brought the car last year I've been in the habit of driving Fridays most weeks, gives my legs two days rest before the Sunday ride.


----------



## Nigeyy (6 Sep 2013)

OK, so let's be clear, my commute today wasn't on a bicycle -it was in the car as I'd run in the morning, and I was meeting friends in the evening to go mountain biking.....

Anyway, nearly got involved with a cyclist. I was coming up* to a set of traffic lights where a road came in from the right. The road that came in from the right had a marked right turn and left turn lane. In the right turn lane was a cyclist and about 4-5 cars waiting to turn right. Straight away I thought the cyclist was ill positioned as he was way over to the right side of the marked right turn lane. Sure enough, when the light turned green, he set off to take the right, and the driver behind him accelerated and cut right in front of him taking the right. Cue the cyclist shouting unpleasant things and the raising of a single digit.

Don't get me wrong, what the car driver did was unnecessary and wrong, but I can't for the life of me understand *why the cyclist didn't take the lane* instead of positioning himself way to the right -and take charge at the junction. Even after this, his positioning meant he was always going to have to move over to the left side of the road after taking the turn (or during it) additionally putting himself in danger (should add there was no way he was positioning to take another right as the road went immediately under a bridge followed by another bridge as it went under a motorway). The light eventually changed for me, and I drove by the cyclist -I was so tempted to stop and explain to him that if he gave car drivers the opportunity to do something stupid... well... inevitably they will! Again, undue care and attention by the car driver, but really, I felt like the cyclist just gave him the opportunity to do so -_almost_ to the point where the cyclist was at fault.

In the end I didn't bother -I didn't want him to think I was being confrontational. But it could have so easily been prevented.

*for sake of clarity, I've reversed everything so driving on the left


----------



## Frood42 (6 Sep 2013)

Nigeyy said:


> OK, so let's be clear, my commute today wasn't on a bicycle -it was in the car as I'd run in the morning, and I was meeting friends in the evening to go mountain biking.....
> 
> Anyway, nearly got involved with a cyclist. I was coming up* to a set of traffic lights where a road came in from the right. The road that came in from the right had a marked right turn and left turn lane. In the right turn lane was a cyclist and about 4-5 cars waiting to turn right. Straight away I thought the cyclist was ill positioned as he was way over to the right side of the marked right turn lane. Sure enough, when the light turned green, he set off to take the right, and the driver behind him accelerated and cut right in front of him taking the right. Cue the cyclist shouting unpleasant things and the raising of a single digit.
> 
> ...


 

While I would have taken the lane, some people are uncomfortable with "taking the lane" (or riding in the centre of the road).
While I am sure you did not mean it you're little blow off or rant comes across as somewhat victim blaming rather than being constructive.

However, this is a public internet forum and we all have our own view points on things.

Yes, some drivers will take advantage, but from your description there is no "_almost_ to the point where the cyclist was at fault", and it was the driver that needed to be educated as to how to treat vunerable road users.

Rant over from me as well


----------



## fossyant (6 Sep 2013)

Dull and wet. That's all.


----------



## HLaB (6 Sep 2013)

Well suprise, suprise the Armaggedon forecasts were well OTT, it was the perfect temperature and dry when I set off, if I left earlier or took one of my shorter routes I wouldn't have got wet at all but it was only light rain not the biblical storm everyone was talking about


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Sep 2013)

Managed to get to work before the rain really started. Leicestershire road safety partnership were stopping cyclists on the GCW and offering them bells and reflective day packs.

Raining now and forecast to be set all day, so a wet ride home, at least it is Friday and there is no mist.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Sep 2013)

HLaB said:


> Well suprise, suprise the Armaggedon forecasts were well OTT, it was the perfect temperature and dry when I set off, if I left earlier or took one of my shorter routes I wouldn't have got wet at all but it was only light rain not the biblical storm everyone was talking about



Snap apart from I set off late and did a few extra miles, thinking being, once I am so wet I can't get wetter, did carry spare kit for bugger all though.


----------



## BSRU (6 Sep 2013)

First dark, wet and cold commute for a long time. The darkness did not last long, the rain turned to drizzle and the traffic seemed lighter than expected.
Bloody runners, running four abreast on a country lane with none of them paying attention to what's coming up behind


----------



## Twelve Spokes (6 Sep 2013)

Missed the fun,no commute today.


----------



## Frood42 (6 Sep 2013)

No commute for me today, after doing 100.7 miles in two days (and being quite tired) I have decided to change around my "rest" day (or my do nothing at all day).
So as the forecast was poor I decided to have Friday as my rest day and to go out on Saturday (and maybe Sunday) instead, for a nice long pootle (hopefully 60-70miles).

So I took the bus to work, and had to listen to the inane chatter of east london school children, I would rather have gotten wet!

Highly doubt I will be hitting my 200mile target this week, as I had Business Object training on Mon and Tues and could not get there by bike (so had to use the Underground instead, ugh, hate the Underground during peak morning hours, like it off peak though).


----------



## BSRU (6 Sep 2013)

Frood42 said:


> No commute for me today, after doing 100.7 miles in two days (and being quite tired) I have decided to change around my "rest" day (or my do nothing at all day).
> So as the forecast was poor I decided to have Friday as my rest day and to go out on Saturday (and maybe Sunday) instead, for a nice long pootle (hopefully 60-70miles).
> 
> So I took the bus to work, and had to listen to the inane chatter of east london school children, I would rather have gotten wet!
> ...


The forecast for Swindon today was rain all day but the rain stopped an hour ago and the rain radar shows nothing on it's way.


----------



## donnydave (6 Sep 2013)

HLaB said:


> Well suprise, suprise the Armaggedon forecasts were well OTT, it was the perfect temperature and dry when I set off, if I left earlier or took one of my shorter routes I wouldn't have got wet at all but it was only light rain not the biblical storm everyone was talking about



Checked the met office weather app and it had changed massively from last night. Seems to happen a lot when massive storms are predicted 2-3 days ahead it always gets donwgraded in the forecast the night before


----------



## Frood42 (6 Sep 2013)

BSRU said:


> The forecast for Swindon today was rain all day but the rain stopped an hour ago and the rain radar shows nothing on it's way.


 
The rain and mist has hit here in East London 

However it won't be stopping me getting out at the weekend!
The only thing that might stop me was if I put a hole in my rain and wind proof jacket and it decided to pour down.

I got very, very wet Saturday 24th Aug. 

The weekend is looking good on the forecast, so fingers crossed as I want to use the Lee Valley Way canal paths this weekend (paths are better when it is dry), if not it will have to be CS2 (part of it), CS3 (part of it), CS8 and then onto Kew Gardens for a lunch break before the return trip (CS - cycle superhighways).

Mostly off road and traffic free (route 1):
South Woodford > Stratford > Bow > follow River Lea/River Lee along canal paths > Hackney Marsh > Tottenham Marshes > Enfield Lock > Broxbourne (pub lunch stop) > Stanstead Abbots > Ware > Hertford > Welwyn Garden City

Through London (route 2):
South Woodford > Stratford > Bow > Mile End > Westferry/Limehouse > Tower Hill > Westminister > Chelsea Embankment > Putney Bridge > Embankment > Mortlake > Kew Green

I have waffled on enough


----------



## Nigeyy (6 Sep 2013)

Didn't mean to sound like that (which is why I used the word "almost" -and in italics). Definitely the onus is on the car driver here to be responsible -but as a cycle commuter, there are also things you can do to reduce your chances of being in accidents or being the victim of bad driving. You can definitely ride legally -but also put yourself in bad situations. But you are right, I can see how it might have come off as victim blaming -and I agree with you, it's _definitely_ the car driver's responsibility not the cyclists.

I suppose the only way to have been constructive would have been to have stopped and chatted afterwards, but as I said, I didn't feel comfortable doing so -he was probably still jacked up after his confrontation, and I was also in a car. Hopefully this guy works this out for himself anyway.



Frood42 said:


> While I would have taken the lane, some people are uncomfortable with "taking the lane" (or riding in the centre of the road). While I am sure you did not mean it you're little blow off or rant comes across as somewhat victim blaming rather than being constructive.
> 
> However, this is a public internet forum and we all have our own view points on things.
> 
> ...


----------



## Frood42 (6 Sep 2013)

Nigeyy said:


> Didn't mean to sound like that (which is why I used the word "almost" -and in italics). Definitely the onus is on the car driver here to be responsible -but as a cycle commuter, there are also things you can do to reduce your chances of being in accidents or being the victim of bad driving. You can definitely ride legally -but also put yourself in bad situations. But you are right, I can see how it might have come off as victim blaming -and I agree with you, it's _definitely_ the car driver's responsibility not the cyclists.
> 
> I suppose the only way to have been constructive would have been to have stopped and chatted afterwards, but as I said, I didn't feel comfortable doing so -he was probably still jacked up after his confrontation, and I was also in a car. Hopefully this guy works this out for himself anyway.


 
 me again.

Yes, I agree there are things you can do to help mitigate such situtations, but why must that person go to such lengths, what if they are not confident enough to "take the lane" (some people are just scared of traffic and nothing will change their minds)?

Can I ask why you want to stop and speak to the cyclist rather than the car driver?
Remember they are (cyclist in this case) the vunerable road user and were the ones cut up by another (impatient) less vunerable road user.

I am just trying to get my head around why the cyclist is the one who you needed to speak to and not the driver (or even both).


----------



## Nigeyy (6 Sep 2013)

Why should cyclists go to such lengths? Easy. There are bad drivers, it's that simple. Even if you had a great education program and talked to every car driver who did an idiotic thing, there would still be bad car drivers -it's human nature (and to be fair, I could add I could insert "cyclists", "runners", etc instead of "car drivers" here). 

Why did the thought not occur to me to attempt to speak with the driver? It's the pragmatic approach -you know that in a situation with bad (car) driving, talking to the driver about changing their behaviour where they are in absolutely no danger more than likely just isn't going to work (besides, I'm in the States here, and you never know what people have in their cars or how they'll react). One other thing: I was never going to catch the car driver as they were many cars in front (though admittedly that's a weak excuse as it never occurred to me to even try to stop the car driver based on my first point, just being honest here).

The cyclist? Well if it's about possibly helping him avoid a dangerous situation to himself, then yes, the thought does cross my mind (usually cyclists are considered more "green" and liberal here so they aren't packing (the guy was in a top and shorts, so I know he wasn't carrying anything), plus they haven't got an x,000lb vehicle they can ram you or run over you with). Plus I'm a cyclist myself, so I think I can offer some reasonable advice to avoid this situation in the future.

I get where you've coming from (i.e. why put the onus on the cyclist) but it's just the reality that practically we have to. Cyclists have to be more aware -it's self preservation versus that large mass fast moving object. It's much better to not be in an accident rather than have to argue who is responsible in one (or not be in a life state where you can't argue it!).




Frood42 said:


> me again.
> 
> Yes, I agree there are things you can do to help mitigate such situtations, but why must that person go to such lengths, what if they are not confident enough to "take the lane" (some people are just scared of traffic and nothing will change their minds)?
> 
> ...


----------



## Frood42 (6 Sep 2013)

Nigeyy said:


> <snip>
> I get where you've coming from (i.e. why put the onus on the cyclist) <snip>


 
Exactly, why put the onus on the cyclist, in my mind I am thinking "why was your first thought to speak to the cyclist rather than the driver?".
From your description you see the cyclist as less of a threat (maybe unconciously - spelling!) and most likely to at worst swear at you.
Plus perhaps you felt you could offer some advice to a fellow cyclist (which is good, but is not always meet with gratitude by the one you want to give it too).

I understand all your points, but from your description of the "incident" the view here for "normal" motorised vehicle users (those that don't cycle) should be that the fault is with the drivers behaviour (and the cyclist should be a secondary not primary consideration) and not the vunerable road users.

Remember there are also alot of drivers who are not aware of primary or secondary and will take offence at you "taking the lane" and will stil try to cut you up, the only solution for those inconsiderate souls is a ban and rigourous re-test before being allowed their licence back.

I very deliberately use the term "road user(s)" in my posts.

Thank you for getting back to me, difference of opinion is good (as long as you all agree with me in the end ).


I think that I am going a bit off thread now (or did a while ago), my bad  (sorry all), so will bow out graciously as it is now lunchtime for me .


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Sorry to hear you had to get the train.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the varifocals that 'caused' me to miss the step got broke, but I didn't. Teach me to read stuff and talk when walking downstairs. Of course I claimed the colleague I was with pushed me. She's after my job.

Seems to have stopped raining so I'll ride home this arfo.


----------



## nilling (6 Sep 2013)

Overshoes! 

School runs have begun again. So this morning had more close passes and zombie peds! 
How I miss the Summer


----------



## BSRU (6 Sep 2013)

nilling said:


> Overshoes!
> 
> School runs have begun again. So this morning had more close passes and zombie peds!
> How I miss the Summer


But what a good summer it was


----------



## Moda (6 Sep 2013)

Bike NEEDS its first tune up. 

Was coming to a large up bit so put the chain on to the biggest cog at the back. Heard a terrible sound and the back wheel locked. Luckily wasn't going fast as the chain was stuck between the spokes and the largest cog. Thank god nothing broken! Have to admit the gears have been a bit of a problem.The front deraillier is always throwing the chain off the largest cog. It's real hit and miss.

Carried on then about a mile later a bloke stepped out into the road in front of me didn't look just stepped out. Managed to lose most of my speed but hit him at may be walking pace with back wheel skidding. No injuries just wounded pride in front of his missus. He then felt it was appropriate to abuse me!


----------



## HLaB (6 Sep 2013)

Popped to a lbs after work, on the way back I got run off the road, fortunately at a driveway, it wasn't rocket science that she wasnt going to fit and I dropped back quickly. Typically she pulled off into the next small residential estate. That aside, it was a nicer temperature tonight and I headed out into the headwind and ended up in the village of Elton. 13.3mph ave out (which includes the bimble to the lbs) and by the time I got back it had risen to 14.9mph; quick maths, I make it 17.3mph for the last 8miles on the 13.5kg fix + D Lock and wearing work trousers (GC says I was 16.2mph for 5 miles them 17.6mph for the last 5miles; 15mph moving average overall).


----------



## Kies (7 Sep 2013)

^^^ did you enjoy the ride? All that obsessing over average speed, mean speed, median over certain legs!!!!


----------



## HLaB (7 Sep 2013)

Kies said:


> ^^^ did you enjoy the ride? All that obsessing over average speed, mean speed, median over certain legs!!!!


I love the GPS you can not bother with thinking about that stuff on your ride and enjoy; you can play with the stats later


----------



## I like Skol (8 Sep 2013)

Close shaved a cat in the dark on the way to work this morning! I saw it at the last minute on the verge walking out of the shadows towards the road. It saw me and froze then decided to go for it anyway, leaving me to grab big handfuls of brake to try and avoid it. I must have missed the tip of its tail by an inch if that. I'm glad I didn't hit it as it was quite a chunky looking specimen (reminds me of someone?) and I reckon it might have taken me down. Definitely used one of its nine lives up anyway.


----------



## dave r (8 Sep 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Close shaved a cat in the dark on the way to work this morning! I saw it at the last minute on the verge walking out of the shadows towards the road. It saw me and froze then decided to go for it anyway, leaving me to grab big handfuls of brake to try and avoid it. I must have missed the tip of its tail by an inch if that. I'm glad I didn't hit it as it was quite a chunky looking specimen (reminds me of someone?) and I reckon it might have taken me down. Definitely used one of its nine lives up anyway.



Not commuting, I was out for a ride this morning and on the lane that climbs out of Monks Kirby I was impressed by the cat that ran along in front of my bike for about a 100 yards doing a good 15mph.


----------



## martint235 (9 Sep 2013)

Some firsts today.

Lelly's first day as a commuting bike. Handled well as ever.
First time on Lelly since I climbed off at Loughton at the end of LEL. Feels very strange!!
First time Lelly has been fitted with Rubinos. They are definitely lighter but I feel more nervous on them than on Duranos
First time I've ever worn arm warmers and the jury is definitely out. My arms didn't feel noticeably warmer than my fingers. Also the thumb loops dug into me quite a lot.


----------



## apb (9 Sep 2013)

Rode fixed for the first time today. Going to give it two weeks and see how i feel about it, didn't touch my back brake. 

it was good fun.


----------



## HLaB (9 Sep 2013)

A bright fresh commute this morning, nothing spectactular storywise just the congestion in the usual places and enjoyable, especially as you whoosh by it


----------



## Andrew_P (9 Sep 2013)

Nike base layer, Castelli long sleeve thick top, and gloves, and put my rear light back on last night I must be getting old! Even considered breaking out the longs


----------



## MisterStan (9 Sep 2013)

Took the bus this morning as i've had a bike sitting at work for a week, due to collecting the other one from the LBS last week. Six pounds, two buses, two hours ten minutes for a journey that takes an hour on the bike and twenty minutes late to work = one p@ssed off MisterStan.

Thank God i'm cycling home.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Sep 2013)

Cold and wet in places, cold and dry in others.


----------



## Beebo (9 Sep 2013)

martint235 said:


> Some firsts today.
> 
> Lelly's first day as a commuting bike. Handled well as ever.
> .


 I thought you were riding that old MTB.


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2013)

Lovely quiet drive chain from new chain and sprocket on the fixed and fresh lube. Heavy traffic in places though, really slowed progress.

Red light jumping Cannondale rider in Northenden. Jumped on the 'crossing' beeper. He was soon caught and dispatched !

Slight nip this morning. Too many cars without cleared windows - covered in heavy dew. Also ran with lights on as the sun is low and behind me at this point in the year.


----------



## martint235 (9 Sep 2013)

Beebo said:


> I thought you were riding that old MTB.


 
Rear tyre keeps blowing. Think it needs new rim tape but can't be bothered as new fixie should be here either this week or next. So currently laid up in my garage is the Giant and the MTB. SWMBO is happy though as it means only one bike in the conservatory.


----------



## donnydave (9 Sep 2013)

8deg this morning, I was expecting that the fair weather cyclists would have scurried back to their turbo trainers but there were a surprising amount of people out this morning, most of them dressed rather optimistically for the temperature. I hope they stick with it into autumn, when the weather is really crap it always gives me a lift to see someone else who has chose to do battle with nature rather than wimping out in the car!


----------



## paulw1969 (9 Sep 2013)

First taste of Autumn i reckon this morning........had the longs on and a jacket and buff...........sweating by about halfway........ ....but glad i had extra clothing for the first half cos it was misty and cold


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2013)

martint235 said:


> Rear tyre keeps blowing. Think it needs new rim tape but can't be bothered as new fixie should be here either this week or next. So currently laid up in my garage is the Giant and the MTB. SWMBO is happy though as it means only one bike in the conservatory.


 

Having two non operational bikes, and one operational one is a sin. Fifty lashes. All should be in tip top order, ready to do battle at a moment's notice !


----------



## martint235 (9 Sep 2013)

fossyant said:


> Having two non operational bikes, and one operational one is a sin. Fifty lashes. All should be in tip top order, ready to do battle at a moment's notice !


 
Yes. Yes I know. I will soon have two operational bikes and two non-operational bikes if that helps. The Giant is no longer a bike, it's a way of storing some spare parts. As to the MTB, I may as well just leave it on my drive for someone to help themselves to.


----------



## Frood42 (9 Sep 2013)

Took the short route into work this morning, needed a break after doing 100miles in two days (208 miles in four days with one rest day in between).
I will be doing a longer roundabout commute home tonight to make up for me wimping out and deciding to have a lay in this morning.


----------



## dave r (9 Sep 2013)

apb said:


> Rode fixed for the first time today. Going to give it two weeks and see how i feel about it, didn't touch my back brake.
> 
> it was good fun.


Welcome to the club.


----------



## dave r (9 Sep 2013)

I hate mornings when the weather can't make its mind up, I was stood in the back garden thinking car? bike? car? bike? In the end I went for the bike as it wasn't actually raining, got the other side of Bedworth and it lashed it down, I arrived at work a tad damp, I also had cold arms and hand for the first time for ages, I'm still wearing a polo shirt and a summer jersey, I recon the winter jacket will soon be worn, tonight it had dried up and warmed up, it was a nice ride home though hard work into the wind.


----------



## HLaB (9 Sep 2013)

Nothing particularly except a little drizzle caused traffic chaos which was fine for me on two wheels :-)


----------



## paul04 (9 Sep 2013)

Back to work today after a week off, alarm did not go off so, 25 minutes late getting up, so a bit of a rush around this morning, so took the short way to work
(5 miles)
It was a bit cold out this morning, just about got warm when I got to work, so not wearing shorts tomorrow.

The ride home was fine, just got home in time before the rain started


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Sep 2013)

Nothing special about tonights commute home apart from it took me through 10,000 miles for the year


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Nothing special about tonights commute home apart from it took me through 10,000 miles for the year


My Dad only does about 1000 miles a year in his car these days.  Well done again Chris. Great achievement.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> My Dad only does about 1000 miles a year in his car these days.  Well done again Chris. Great achievement.



Cheers Mo.


----------



## 400bhp (9 Sep 2013)

fossyant said:


> Lovely quiet drive chain from new chain and sprocket on the fixed and fresh lube. Heavy traffic in places though, really slowed progress.
> 
> *Red light jumping Cannondale rider* in Northenden. Jumped on the 'crossing' beeper. He was soon caught and dispatched !
> 
> Slight nip this morning. Too many cars without cleared windows - covered in heavy dew. Also ran with lights on as the sun is low and behind me at this point in the year.



@potsy at it again is he?


----------



## 400bhp (9 Sep 2013)

6 deg at 7am - 15 deg at 5pm

The large temperature changes bug me. Left in autumn clothing, could have done with summer clothing on the way back. Cue back pockets stuffed with hat, gloves and base layer on the return.

Was really devoid of energy today. Should really do a few days of recovery rides, but we'll see.


----------



## Ollie W (9 Sep 2013)

Still waiting for my LBS to hurry up and finish building my Crosstrail so took the bus today and then had to pick my wife's Pendleton Somerby up (yes, I know! And it squeaks when it brakes... good start) which I ordered a good five days after my Crosstrail, just to rub salt in the wounds. Still, she's happy.

Now to get clothing - beginning to think it might be wise to invest in a long sleeve jersey or a fleece rather than a posh short sleeve right now!


----------



## Leaway2 (10 Sep 2013)

Saw old guy next to a recumbent in a lay-by. Stopped to see if he was OK. He was just eyeing up some timber that had been dumped there and trying to decide if he could get it home. Had a chat and then continued on my way. Nice guy.


----------



## martint235 (10 Sep 2013)

Good ride in today although I'm really not sure what's going on in Catford. Last two days have been stupidly busy. It's not helped by pillocks blocking the left turn lane out of the one way system either but hey ho.

Jury still out on arm warmers but they appeared more useful today than yesterday.


----------



## kipster (10 Sep 2013)

It was chilly when I walked the dog at 6:30am so commuted in the bib tights and long sleeve jersey. I took a longer, hillier route today and was a bit to toasty when I arrived at the office. Forgot to pack the short sleeved jersey and shorts for the commute home so I'll be toasty on the ride home. The longer route gave me an opportunity to filter past queuing cars, it's such a nice feeling and several pulled over to let me pass.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Sep 2013)

martint235 said:


> Good ride in today although I'm really not sure what's going on in Catford. Last two days have been stupidly busy. It's not helped by pillocks blocking the left turn lane out of the one way system either but hey ho.
> 
> Jury still out on arm warmers but they *appeared more useful* today than yesterday.



Armwarmers? Wuss!


----------



## Linford (10 Sep 2013)

Well not todays commute as that was a nice ride and fairly uneventful, but last night riding down Cheltenham Racecourse hill towards Bishops Cleeve(A46), just as I was approaching the garden centre (Blooms), a twat in a black BMW came past me with about 3ft to spare, and I'd say he was doing well in excess of 100mph  . The good thing about it is if he had hit me, I'd have not had any time to think about it.


----------



## MisterStan (10 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Armwarmers? Wuss!


You can't put a price on comfort!


----------



## Gains84 (10 Sep 2013)

I had arm warmers AND my buff on today...and a gilet!!! Burn in the sun, freeze in the cold! booo


----------



## Linford (10 Sep 2013)

Comfort level makes the difference with me wanting to take the motorbike, car or bicycle.
Arm warmers... a great invention


----------



## I like Skol (10 Sep 2013)

Linford said:


> Well not todays commute as that was a nice ride and fairly uneventful, but last night riding down Cheltenham Racecourse hill towards Bishops Cleeve(A46), just as I was approaching the garden centre (Blooms), a twat in a black BMW came past me with about 3ft to spare, and I'd say he was doing well in excess of 100mph  . The good thing about it is if he had hit me, I'd have not had any time to think about it.


 Got passed like this a few month ago when riding with my 10yr old son. A very nice silver Merc Vito 115 whooshed past at about 70-80 on a 40 road, not massively close if he had been doing 30-40 but, it was like being passed by a jet plane and my son had to pull over for a minute and didn't want to set off again.

Bl**dy n*bber van driver probably doesn't even realise the impact of being passed at that speed and proximity


----------



## GrasB (10 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Armwarmers? Wuss!


Said like those riders in La Vuelta.. yeah those riders with hypothermia . They were riding in the same temps as Cambridge yesterday morning!


----------



## martint235 (10 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Armwarmers? Wuss!


 
Jury is still out. They only really made sense on LEL between Moffat and Edinburgh in the middle of the night. I must admit I'm going back to my old feelings about them though.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Sep 2013)

GrasB said:


> Like those riders in La Vuelta.. yeah those riders with hypothermia . They were riding in the same temps as Cambridge yesterday morning!




hmm.. in joke with Martin  So for your benefit I will explain it to you, OK?
Martin has always poo pooed armwarmers, saying they for wusses.
OK with that? Cheers.


----------



## Frood42 (10 Sep 2013)

Took a roundabout route on the commute again last night, from East London (Ilford), through Central London to West London (end of Chelsea Embankment) and then back again (South Woodford via Bow).

It was a lovely ride until I got to Bow Flyover, going down the other side doing 25mph+ (http://goo.gl/maps/YhmYC), there is a Porsche garage where traffic joins the main road, some ditsy woman decides not to check properly and join the road where I am, I have to move out across the lane and almost into the second lane, not impressed as it is a wide road she was joining and cars can come down off the flyover quite quick, so almost forcing me into the second lane of traffic could have been horrible...

Short route in this morning, nice and uneventful. Had one driver in slow moving traffic (I was moving left to right into a gap behind them) in the right hand lane move over further to the right (didn't need to) to give me space to make the manouvere if I needed it, so clearly someone paying attention in their mirrors! Thank You! (left lane to right lane, to take third exit on the roundabout http://goo.gl/maps/EDgZp ).


----------



## Linford (10 Sep 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Got passed like this a few month ago when riding with my 10yr old son. A very nice silver Merc Vito 115 whooshed past at about 70-80 on a 40 road, not massively close if he had been doing 30-40 but, it was like being passed by a jet plane and my son had to pull over for a minute and didn't want to set off again.
> 
> Bl**dy n*bber van driver probably doesn't even realise the impact of being passed at that speed and proximity




I don't have a problem with them winding it on, I'm not afraid of fast machinery, and the reality is that I'd leave them for dust on my motorbike if I so chose. What I do have a problem is that they have already shown poor judgement by passing a cyclist so fast, I don't trust the rest of their driving 'sklllset' to know that I may have moved out at that time to avoid a drain cover or pothole....just a fking idiot who deserves a good shoeing


----------



## GrasB (10 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> hmm.. in joke with Martin  So for your benefit I will explain it to you, OK?
> Martin has always poo pooed armwarmers, saying they for wusses.
> OK with that? Cheers.


Well that then goes to Martin as well


----------



## martint235 (10 Sep 2013)

GrasB said:


> Well that then goes to Martin as well


 
I've always held that if you're cold wear long sleeves. If you're not that cold don't. Hence armwarmers aren't particularly for wusses more people who have succumbed to marketing. However, on LEL I was riding over 200 miles a day through a very wide range of temperatures. Most of the time I was ok but from Moffat to Edinburgh the temp dropped to around 11C at around 2am (it had been around 24C when I left Pocklington that morning) and I thought I'd finally seen the purpose for armwarmers. I'm now trying them out with limited success.

As to the Vuelta riders, they knew it was going to be cold that day. It was forecast. They didn't prepare, I would have worn long sleeves and a jacket.


----------



## HLaB (10 Sep 2013)

Nothing much to talk about happened on my commute this morning.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Sep 2013)

HLaB said:


> Nothing much to talk about happened on my commute this morning.




I had a puncture.
Only the second this year. 'twas a bloody small nail. Little fekker.


----------



## HLaB (10 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I had a puncture.
> Only the second this year. 'twas a bloody small nail. Little fekker.


I only p'ture at either end for some reason; wake up and find a p'ture at the bikeshed or go out in the evening to find one


----------



## Davidsw8 (10 Sep 2013)

Bit chilly this morning! Got to wear my nice new jacket for the first time though


----------



## Beebo (10 Sep 2013)

my fingers are still cold, and I've been in the office for over 2 hours. I think I will have to wear warmer gloves tomorrow, the mits aren't up to it anymore.
I had shorts, with a ss shirt and gillet, so my bare arms are ok, it's just the fingers that feel the cold.


----------



## Fubar (10 Sep 2013)

I had the closest pass I've ever had last night, same spot where previous woes have happened (Inverkeithing, traffic islands, heading North ) woman in red fiesta decides not matter what I was doing she was squeezing past me - I could have lent on her roof she was that close (if she wasn't moving!), thankfully it was slow but I honestly think she was oblivious to me. In future I'm taking a strong primary at each island and balls to anyone who doesn't like it!


----------



## donnydave (10 Sep 2013)

Hmm, steady drizzle in Cambridge, it's got an hour to sling its hook or I won't be happy. this wasn't forecast when I checked this morning. If it was about 10deg warmer it would be quite refreshing but it doesn't look that way at the moment.


----------



## MisterStan (10 Sep 2013)

donnydave said:


> Hmm, steady drizzle in Cambridge, it's got an hour to sling its hook or I won't be happy. this wasn't forecast when I checked this morning. If it was about 10deg warmer it would be quite refreshing but it doesn't look that way at the moment.


Glad I chucked the soft shell and booties in the pannier this morning.


----------



## HLaB (10 Sep 2013)

donnydave said:


> Hmm, steady drizzle in Cambridge, it's got an hour to sling its hook or I won't be happy. this wasn't forecast when I checked this morning. If it was about 10deg warmer it would be quite refreshing but it doesn't look that way at the moment.


Looks like it'll be a pretty wet evening, I'd normally rush off now for a cycle with mates, I dont think I'll bother


----------



## Twelve Spokes (10 Sep 2013)

HLaB said:


> Looks like it'll be a pretty wet evening, I'd normally rush off now for a cycle with mates, I dont think I'll bother



That's not like you!


----------



## HLaB (10 Sep 2013)

Twelve Spokes said:


> That's not like you!


Rather than a mad dash I think I'll go for a more sedate shop, I'm just not in the mood (probably something to do with one of my colleagues just coming back from holiday to depress me )


----------



## Twelve Spokes (10 Sep 2013)

HLaB said:


> Rather than a mad dash I think I'll go for a more sedate shop, I'm just not in the mood (probably something to do with one of my colleagues just coming back from holiday to depress me )



Im really looking forward to my Thailand Bike Tour. I can't match your 10000 miles but this is better than nothing.


----------



## kipster (10 Sep 2013)

No rain, but a tad breezy, and too hot in the bib tights. Shorts tomorrow.


----------



## Hip Priest (10 Sep 2013)

Some schoolboy shouted 'prat' at me from the passenger window of his father's 4x4. I must admit, I went straight into Matthew T mode and chased them, with the intention of making dad squirm a bit, but alas, they got away. 

Maybe the kid was right!


----------



## HLaB (10 Sep 2013)

Twelve Spokes said:


> Im really looking forward to my Thailand Bike Tour. I can't match your 10000 miles but this is better than nothing.


Only 6 miles for me tonight


----------



## paul04 (10 Sep 2013)

I double checked the alarm clock last night to make sure it woke me up this morning 

It was a bit cold yesterday, so put a base layer on today and so much better, and a nice ride into work.
Popped into morrisons on the way home and did a bit of shopping, forgot my backpack so had to put 2 shopping bags on the handlebars, so a interesting ride home. just glad I only had to turn 3 corners


----------



## Blurb (10 Sep 2013)

Mr Pinarello, the one who keeps scalping me when our paths cross, encouraged me to a PB this morning in my vain effort to keep up. Thank you good sir!


----------



## ianrauk (10 Sep 2013)

Walked in the door just as the heavens opened. It was threatening rain on the whole commutehome...luck on my side for a change.


----------



## winjim (10 Sep 2013)

Motorist turning right out of a side street whilst looking in the other direction. I fortunately had anticipated so moved out of his way and gave him my best Paddington Bear hard stare as I rode past. Was in the area where the local ladies of negotiable virtue are to be found so he may have had his mind on other things...


----------



## donnydave (10 Sep 2013)

Bah, I was approaching a medium-aged woman on a bike and was wrestling with the eternal question, to ding or not to ding.. I judged that she appeared to know what she was doing and was making progress in a nice straight line, very clearly on one side of the path so I wouldn't ding my bell in case it jolted her into swerving.

Wrong! Just about to nip past and she inexplicably wobbles right over to the other side of the path. Luckily I had eased off as I approached her to have a drink. Still had to slam on fairly hard and wet rims didn't help so it was close, but she was completely unaware how close we had come to saying hello to the ground.

As the overtaker its my responsibility not to knock her off, I admit, but still, people riding unpredictably drives me crackers, especially on a busy path. I've been spoiled with lots of good riding recently so got complacent, I must make my presence known sooner, it annoys me how easily preventable it was and I consider myself quite good at observation and planning. ARRRRR!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (10 Sep 2013)

miserable ride home, only in shorts and fingerless gloves, bloody freezing. Took the long way home as it as wet, but I filtered past around 80 cars queuing to get back into St Ives which made the whole journey worth while!

I keep thinking 'who the hell turned summer off so quickly?'


----------



## MisterStan (10 Sep 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> miserable ride home, only in shorts and fingerless gloves, bloody freezing. Took the long way home as it as wet, but I filtered past around 80 cars queuing to get back into St Ives which made the whole journey worth while!
> 
> I keep thinking 'who the hell turned summer off so quickly?'


Windy too Kev!


----------



## donnydave (11 Sep 2013)

Where was everyone this morning? The busway is nnormallly awash with fluorescent colour but today ther was hardly anyone. 

When viewed from the side the guided busway the last few weeks has looked like a jumbo pack of highlighter pens but everyone seemed to have given up today.


----------



## MisterStan (11 Sep 2013)

donnydave said:


> Where was everyone this morning? The busway is nnormallly awash with fluorescent colour but today ther was hardly anyone.
> 
> When viewed from the side the guided busway the last few weeks has looked like a jumbo pack of highlighter pens but everyone seemed to have given up today.


There were a few out, but definitely less than usual. Did you stop to take off a blue jacket this morning?


----------



## MisterStan (11 Sep 2013)

Bit of a side/tailwind this morning meant a good average speed, not as cool as yesterday.
Got scalped by a guy on a Merida - nice bike and friendly guy.


----------



## donnydave (11 Sep 2013)

MisterStan said:


> There were a few out, but definitely less than usual. Did you stop to take off a blue jacket this morning?



No jacket today, I had a blue long sleeve top on and tights, third day with them on and I'm loving it. The only drawback is with tights and my high neck very slim fit merino base layer I look like an extra from original star trek


----------



## nilling (11 Sep 2013)

Last night I got passed by a police van on a busy dual carriageway with it's blues and twos on. It certainly made the drivers that followed more attentive; I've never been given so much room. It was not till I got further down the road when I saw about five police cars and an ambulance attending to a cyclist sprawled in the road. As I passed a paramedic was carefully removing his helmet. Hope he's ok


----------



## ianrauk (11 Sep 2013)

Where did that headwind come from? Blimey it was hard work this morning.


----------



## Frood42 (11 Sep 2013)

Ugh, up at 05:15 this morning, dark and horrid but at least it wasn't too cold, still warm enough for shorts, but what a really horrid, crappy wind.
I was up early as I had decided to take a nice long detour to work this morning, so for the first time ever I did 30+miles into work.

Only one  moment with a twonk pulling too far out of a junction (http://goo.gl/maps/sclVB) and the front of his car moving onto the CS3 cycle path, made me jump and swerve to the left, I have to admit I was not happy and without really thinking called him a F*n idiot!

Queue mister shouty being overly defensive, suggesting that he had seen me, me thinking "why cross the give way line and encroach onto the cycle lane then?", and then him suggesting that he would like to start a fight  before clearing off. Ugh. 

Apart from that, all the red lights I kept hitting  , and the annoying wind, it was a nice enough ride, well, maybe...


----------



## MisterStan (11 Sep 2013)

donnydave said:


> No jacket today, I had a blue long sleeve top on and tights, third day with them on and I'm loving it. The only drawback is with tights and my high neck very slim fit merino base layer I look like an extra from original star trek


I'm not ready for tights yet! Been wearing knee and arm warmers (lets not open the can of worms up again!) in the morning and not needed them for the return trip.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Sep 2013)

Hard work this morning, was much warmer than yesterday, but the wind is picking up. Still in shorts


----------



## MisterStan (11 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Where did that headwind come from? Blimey it was hard work this morning.


Should make life easy on the way home though!


----------



## Linford (11 Sep 2013)

I've had a massive clear out and the car is full of junk for the tip, so today I am in it as I want to put the seats back in it...so no cycling today for me....


----------



## ianrauk (11 Sep 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Should make life easy on the way home though!




Yeah right.. and they say the earth is round.


----------



## potsy (11 Sep 2013)

Nearly taken out this morning on @fossyant roundabout, only me and said driver anywhere in sight, not even a glance as she came straight across it at some speed, luckily I'd used my psychic powers and was already braking  

Took a few minutes for my heart rate to return to normal.


----------



## HLaB (11 Sep 2013)

Made up for my lack of training ride with a quick session on the rollers after the football but still felt I needed some road miles and extended my AM Commute to something like this. A really enjoyable commute, quite a fast start (well as fast as the ageing 13.5kg fixie with D'Lock allows), took the wrong cross roads  and went by Stilton (I had originally thought to go by the B660 and Glatton to Holme), I had the time though so I took the diversion to Holme (which meant a little bit of backing up on yourself because somebody decided to put the A1(M) in the way. After Holme straight into the wind in the wind the ave came down a bit but thats an almost traffic free route into town and thus enjoyable


----------



## fossyant (11 Sep 2013)

potsy said:


> Nearly taken out this morning on @fossyant roundabout, only me and said driver anywhere in sight, not even a glance as she came straight across it at some speed, luckily I'd used my psychic powers and was already braking
> 
> Took a few minutes for my heart rate to return to normal.



Nightmare. Was this on your way in or home ? I don't use it now my way home unless I am coming down from Didsbury Road.


----------



## HLaB (11 Sep 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Should make life easy on the way home though!


Depends what route you take home. If its dry (and thats a big if from the forecast) I might head north west directly into the wind and loop south and east back to the flat with a tailwind. If I cant be bothered it'll just be a direct head wind.


----------



## fossyant (11 Sep 2013)

Had to shout at a driver last night. I'd taken primary between two sets of lights (at Morrisons Bredbury for the locals), but there seemed to be a 'got to get past' mentality of this driver. Saw his bonnet appear under my arm, so held my line. Driver then swung out, and just as he passed me, swung back in, cutting me off. He then got stuck in the traffic. Shouted 'stop pushing me around'. Then filtered past. Looked over and there was a people carrier in the 'third lane' and the passengers all had this expression  - so it got attention.

Held primary again on clearing the junction, never to see the driver again !


----------



## fossyant (11 Sep 2013)

HLaB said:


> A really enjoyable commute, quite a fast start (well as fast as the ageing 13.5kg fixie with D'Lock allows


 
That's not an excuse. Speed up


----------



## potsy (11 Sep 2013)

fossyant said:


> Nightmare. Was this on your way in or home ? I don't use it now my way home unless I am coming down from Didsbury Road.


Way in at 5.15am only use it at quiet times or coming home as it's an easy 2nd left off it


----------



## HLaB (11 Sep 2013)

potsy said:


> Nearly taken out this morning on @fossyant roundabout, only me and said driver anywhere in sight, not even a glance as she came straight across it at some speed, luckily I'd used my psychic powers and was already braking
> 
> Took a few minutes for my heart rate to return to normal.


 Peterborough has too many roundabouts  often it part of the reason for taking longer routes. Ive been nearly taken out plenty of times recently. The last one, I could tell the muppet wasn't going to slow down (or speed up) the dodderry old (insert a swear word) should have had his licence revoked


----------



## apb (11 Sep 2013)

Did the nursery run on the bike this morning. the wee man loves going over bumps!


----------



## robjh (11 Sep 2013)

Thought 2 cars were going to collide in front of me this morning, and I slowed down rapidly to get out of the debris line. Luckily so did one of the cars.

It was here
at one of those raised platform areas at an intersection, where the traffic lights have been removed in the hope that it will make all drivers more cautious and respectful as they cross it. It didn't work this morning as two cars drove straight out onto it at speed from 12 o'clock and 9 o'clock (as seen from my position).

Just another reminder of how dangerous cars are and what idiots drive them.

Other than that though I had a lovely commute and this didn't really spoil it.


----------



## martinclive (11 Sep 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> miserable ride home, only in shorts and fingerless gloves, bloody freezing. Took the long way home as it as wet, but I filtered past around 80 cars queuing to get back into St Ives which made the whole journey worth while!
> 
> I keep thinking 'who the hell turned summer off so quickly?'


Weather has turned and Kev is back with a vengeance!  Nice to hear from you mate!


----------



## martinclive (11 Sep 2013)

donnydave said:


> Where was everyone this morning? The busway is nnormallly awash with fluorescent colour but today ther was hardly anyone.
> 
> When viewed from the side the guided busway the last few weeks has looked like a jumbo pack of highlighter pens but everyone seemed to have given up today.


Pulled my calf muscle last week trying to get home in 45 mins and then keep up with @MisterStan the next day  Week off to recover - back soon...................


----------



## Twelve Spokes (11 Sep 2013)

Better commute today than yesterday,probably due to the differing times.Backstreet's open again after three bridges replaced or repaired.Generally the early ride in is problem free due to the early leaving time of 3:15am.


----------



## Celliptigo (11 Sep 2013)

geekinaseat said:


> Saw somebody riding(?) one of these on CS3 this afternoon, looked very strange, from a distance I thought it was a 10 foot tall person riding a bike or someone on a penny farthing. I can't imagine they are terribly practical or efficient -probably a decent work out though, each to their own I guess!
> 
> http://www.elliptigo.com/ElliptiGO-3C_5


yes I was riding  my 8c Elliptigo to work


----------



## Twelve Spokes (11 Sep 2013)

Nice,saw some guy on a recumbent at Mile End heading Southwards.


----------



## MisterStan (11 Sep 2013)

martinclive said:


> Pulled my calf muscle last week trying to get home in 45 mins and then keep up with @MisterStan the next day  Week off to recover - back soon...................


Ooops! I've broken Martin!


----------



## Beebo (11 Sep 2013)

Celliptigo said:


> yes I was riding  my 8c Elliptigo to work


 I've always wanted a go on one of them. I bet you get some funny looks.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Sep 2013)

Beebo said:


> I've always wanted a go on one of them. I bet you get some funny looks.




3 people did LEL on them. Nutters.
@Trickedem can confirm and perhaps tell their story.


----------



## HLaB (11 Sep 2013)

Celliptigo said:


> yes I was riding  my 8c Elliptigo to work


Had to google it


----------



## martinclive (11 Sep 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Ooops! I've broken Martin!


My fault entirely for forgetting I was old!


----------



## potsy (11 Sep 2013)

Ewww, drizzly rain all the way home, put my lights on front and rear as it is really gloomy today, got near home and decided I wasn't going to get much wetter so did a detour round the block for an extra 1.5 miles


----------



## HLaB (11 Sep 2013)

potsy said:


> Ewww, drizzly rain all the way home, put my lights on front and rear as it is really gloomy today, got near home and decided I wasn't going to get much wetter so did a detour round the block for an extra 1.5 miles


Still dry here but it looks like its on its way  I fancied a ride before the light fades


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Sep 2013)

HLaB said:


> Still dry here but it looks like its on its way  I fancied a ride before the light fades



Been raining for the last hour or so in Leicester, so it is on its way to you. I'm going to get drenched in the first couple of hundred yards, so might as well do my normal ride home anyway, but will be putting the lights as I only just about got away without using them last night.


----------



## HLaB (11 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Been raining for the last hour or so in Leicester, so it is on its way to you. I'm going to get drenched in the first couple of hundred yards, so might as well do my normal ride home anyway, but will be putting the lights as I only just about got away without using them last night.


Still dry here but not for long I suspect (16:45 is my estimation), got a rear light but the front is at home. I've got bib shorts in today an oddly I don't ming getting wet in them so if its not too bad I may go for a loop and get back before dusk (19:25 according to the web).


----------



## paul04 (11 Sep 2013)

A nice ride in to work this morning, the only highlight was a bus nearly crashed into a back of a car, as the bus driver was not paying attention to the traffic on the road, and did not notice the traffic lights had turned to red, he missed the car by inches.

And home time and the rain has finally caught up with me, must have been 2 months without any rain for the ride home. good job I kept my wet weather gear in my locker at work


----------



## Hip Priest (11 Sep 2013)

Cycled to work, which was great. Got the train home, which was rubbish.


----------



## kipster (11 Sep 2013)

Steady ride in this morning with the missus so I didn't notice the wind, shorts today. Gave blood at lunchtime and was told to take it easy on the way home. The rain started as I left the office. The route is mainly country lanes so i got wet and muddy. Forgot I had overshoes as well. First close pass for a while, which wasn't that close. I heard cars coming up behind and swerved left to avoid a pothole, they must have thought I was pulling over for them so didn't move out much.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Sep 2013)

A very wet 26 miles home, still beats driving.


----------



## HLaB (11 Sep 2013)

Right on cue the rain started but I was in the mood for a ride unlike last night and went for an extended commute. The muppets out unfortunately, I got buzzed on the Barnack Road; pity my right foot is clipped in or the pr!ck might of got a SPD in the face! Got a few miles down the road and the Blues and Two's were going just before a bend; rounded the bend and there was a car in the ditch, unfortunately it wasn't them. Never mind, they couldn't spoil my better mood and I went on for a bit more.


----------



## MisterStan (11 Sep 2013)

Damp at the end, only started raining 2 miles from home and wasn't heavy. Legs are feeling a bit tired this week. Caught up with @kevin_cambs_uk again before Swavesey, had a nice chat.


----------



## HLaB (11 Sep 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Damp at the end, only started raining 2 miles from home and wasn't heavy. Legs are feeling a bit tired this week. Caught up with @kevin_cambs_uk again before Swavesey, had a nice chat.


I was the opposite damp start/ dry end.


----------



## geekinaseat (11 Sep 2013)

Celliptigo said:


> yes I was riding  my 8c Elliptigo to work



You are mad... but fair play! 

I am intrigued about them though, are they harder work than a bike? How quickly can you go?


----------



## Ollie W (11 Sep 2013)

Finally picked up the Crosstrail after a week and a half and by God was it worth it. Have never used thumb shifters before but will never go back to twiddling the handlebars after today - they may only be Shimano Acera but they're brilliant. Rode from the LBS to work and found a neat cycle path along the main road utilising the pavement. Promptly got to work and realised the keys to the lock were cable tied to the lock and I had no scissors, but a street seller let me use his scissors. 

The ride home was tough. Wet, dark and hilly and I was in a hoodie and jeans. That will change after a little trip to Evans Cycles up in Guildford tomorrow I think. The bike needs the seat lowering but apart from that it's perfect. Can't wait to get going properly!


----------



## Spartak (12 Sep 2013)

Drizzle in Brizzle this morning


----------



## ska1903 (12 Sep 2013)

Nice quiet cycle to work for me which is the usual considering the route I take, thought I might see some other cyclists considering it's cycle to work day but hey ho.


----------



## MisterStan (12 Sep 2013)

Mizzle.


----------



## Beebo (12 Sep 2013)

That was the first properly damp autumn morning of 2013. Lights on all the way in.


----------



## Nocode (12 Sep 2013)

Yep, dark and drizzly this morning. Bike was nice and filthy when I got into work. The baby-wipes made a brief appearance!


----------



## fossyant (12 Sep 2013)

Just slightly damp on the roads, foggy in places, longer route taken !


----------



## robjh (12 Sep 2013)

Rode home in full-on rain last night, in full-on waterproofs for the first time in yonks. I haven't missed this weather.

Better ride this morning though, just the finest drizzle and no special protection needed. Had a brief chat with another rider going through Cov, which is rare, I don't see many other cyclists on my commutes.


----------



## Frood42 (12 Sep 2013)

Up at 05:00, ugh, went for another 30 mile roundabout trip (~2hrs 20mins) into work this morning (direct route is 4 miles  ).

It was still warm enough for shorts, but there was quite a bit of drizzle about, and my lights were on and flashing all the way into work.
Started off with a drizzle, then the rain was on and off as I moved across London (in and out of the rain clouds), got a little wet, but hopefully the radiators will dry everything off before I head home.

I ended up getting into work an hour early (rather than half an hour early) so I took my time, had a nice long hot shower, and then ready at my desk for nice relaxed 09:00 start.


----------



## morville78 (12 Sep 2013)

Despite several weather forecasts saying it would be dry today, my 18 mile ride into work this morning (through south London into the City) was wet. I'm pretty certain it got wetter by the mile. In fact, I think I was following the rain clouds. 

It's amazing how much better a hot shower can make you feel. 

My dilemma now is how am I going to get my soaking wet cycle clothes dry before my journey home this evening.


----------



## Ciar (12 Sep 2013)

I normally reside in newbie progress, but i only really post my commutes so on that basis I have switched allegience, this morning was fun until I was just in front of the welcome to Leytonstone bridge and the fairy whos name shall not be mentioned came to visit, had fun as this was the first time i had to fix a puncture with the new marathon plus tyres on, 10 minutes later nearly up and running, got to the war memorial realised it was still a tad wobbly, checked deflated pushed in tyre inflated and got into work 15 minutes behind time!

all in all not bad, just wish it happened closer to work, now have to pick up some correct innertubes as the one i am using isn't built for the new tyres ;-)


----------



## HLaB (12 Sep 2013)

Lol, they got that forecast wrong Grey, Still but Dry; well they they got the first two right  I think after last nights 24miles in I was drier! Took me a while to warm up this morning but by the time I got to the Fens in the absense of a headwind I was flying and the average started to creep up. The same school bus as yesterday caught me just as I got to Yaxley and I rembered he was good yesterday so when I saw a good driveway I pulled into it and let him by. Shortly round the corner he was stopped to pick up kids, Lol. Overtook there with just over 3 miles to the school (Stanground Academy) I was expecting him to catch me again but he never did I was going a good pace. Got to the school however, and had to stop for the pelican; it killed my speed but hey ho. Unfortunately just as I was pulling off I was too busy watching to see if a school run van would pull out and didn't see the diesel which caused a tiny shimmy but led to a clipless moment  The following MPV driver was very concerned (to which I'm grateful) but I was more embarrassed  A bit of a cut on my knee and a red not even road rash, pinky and shoulder was the only damage. Picked my self up and got motoring again, talking of motoring, when I got to town the little bit of rain had encouraged everyone into the car and I had to filter carefully through quite a bit of traffic.

Actually now I've finished typing I think the forecast is finally coming true.

My Route


----------



## ianrauk (12 Sep 2013)

Nearly got taken out by a school run mum on the A21 this morning. Good thing one of us was paying attention. No indication from her or nothing. Just pulled straight out into me. How I didn't crash into her I don't know. So when I had finished giving her a piece of my mind, she pulled out again, once again without looking and nearly took out another cyclist. Jesus wept woman. WAKE UP.


Oh yes, it was drizzle rain all the way in.


----------



## Frood42 (12 Sep 2013)

HLaB said:


> Unfortunately just as I was pulling off I was too busy watching to see if a school run van would pull out and didn't see the diesel which caused a tiny shimmy but led to a clipless moment  The following MPV driver was very concerned (to which I'm grateful) but I was more embarrassed  A bit of a cut on my knee and a red not even road rash, pinky and shoulder was the only damage.


 
Bike ok? 
Good to hear there are drivers who will stop to help.


----------



## HLaB (12 Sep 2013)

Frood42 said:


> Bike ok?
> Good to hear there are drivers who will stop to help.


I had to scurry across the road to retreave a bar plug but other than that it seemed to be OK, for the two miles after it seemed OK (1.5 miles fast, 0.5 miles slow filter). Thanks


----------



## ianrauk (12 Sep 2013)

HLaB said:


> I had to scurry across the road to retreave a bar plug but other than that it seemed to be OK, for the two miles after it seemed OK (1.5 miles fast, 0.5 miles slow filter). Thanks




Glad to hear it...being ok that is... not scurrying across the road for a bar plug


----------



## Frood42 (12 Sep 2013)

Ciar said:


> i had to fix a puncture with the new marathon plus tyres on


 
I sometimes go through Leytonstone, I like the fact the cycle lane sits in the door zone 

A puncture in a Marathon Plus, quite an accomplishment, mine have been very good to me so far (no punctures), but I did find them to be a pain to get back on the wheel (bad valve on a tube, so I replaced the tube), there seems to be a knack to them (watched a chap do it on YouTube).


----------



## Celliptigo (12 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> 3 people did LEL on them. Nutters.
> @Trickedem can confirm and perhaps tell their story.


Yes I know one of the guys. We rode up Mont Revard recently


----------



## potsy (12 Sep 2013)

Foggy early on for me, cleared up the closer to Stockport I got

These very early starts are not quite as appealing now it's getting colder


----------



## Ciar (12 Sep 2013)

Frood42 said:


> I sometimes go through Leytonstone, I like the fact the cycle lane sits in the door zone
> 
> A puncture in a Marathon Plus, quite an accomplishment, mine have been very good to me so far (no punctures), but I did find them to be a pain to get back on the wheel (bad valve on a tube, so I replaced the tube), there seems to be a knack to them (watched a chap do it on YouTube).



If i am honest it's probably because i did an ickle bunny hop on one of the ramps along leytonestone high road, so no doubt landed slightly off kilter and popped the tube, my fault I forgot i am not running on happy medium knobbly's anymore hah.

yes the cycle lan isn't the best but i travel early enough to avoid cars parked in it thankfully, looking forward to trying the new part of the cycle lane at stratford looked good when i rode past it this morning.


----------



## Celliptigo (12 Sep 2013)

geekinaseat said:


> You are mad... but fair play!
> 
> I am intrigued about them though, are they harder work than a bike? How quickly can you go?


They are around 30% harder than a road bike according to the experts. I'm a runner who is suffering from Achilles problems so I'm using this as a replacement as there is zero impact on the joints, i'm doing a 100mile ride at the weekend which should take around 6hrs


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Sep 2013)

Wind has died down, but still hard work, might be to do with the fact that I haven't been near the bike with the track pump for at least two weeks


----------



## musa (12 Sep 2013)

Went out for a training ride of 20miles (purley to redhill and back via old coulsdon)

now a lesson to all if you plan to ride and come across as a roadie it is a MUST to carry spare tube pump etc with you ESPECIALLY when it wet, damp.

Came across a guy (who told me he cycles from clapham to redhill) who had a flat who was going to run the last 2/3 miles to Redhill. Gave him a tube and pump to use


----------



## Frood42 (12 Sep 2013)

Ciar said:


> looking forward to trying the new part of the cycle lane at stratford looked good when i rode past it this morning.


 
I have my reservations, there are pluses and minuses, my main concern is cars turning left across the cycle lane without slowing appropriately (you will always get one muppet). Interaction between buses and cycles at the bus stops should be interesting.

I have not had any issues on that bit of road, but three lanes did seem excessive and drivers tended to drive a bit quickly down there, some treating it like a dual carriageway, hopefully with the lane taken away this will happen less.
The three lane roads around Westfield Stratford City and Morrisons could also do with being reduced down to one or two lanes, it would make things much more pleasent for both cyclists and pedestrians.

Not tried the new cycle lane under Bow flyover, as I go over the Flyover, but I did see when looking down from the flyover that the cycle lane seemed to go behind a bus stop.

The only time I do not the use the flyover is when I am going right at the roundabout to get onto the Lee Vally walk/canal tow paths, so that new cycle lane won't get used by me, as I much prefer the flyover to the roundabout.


----------



## Ciar (12 Sep 2013)

Frood42 said:


> I have my reservations, there are pluses and minuses, my main concern is cars turning left across the cycle lane without slowing appropriately (you will always get one muppet). Interaction between buses and cycles at the bus stops should be interesting.
> 
> I have not had any issues on that bit of road, but three lanes did seem excessive and drivers tended to drive a bit quickly down there, some treating it like a dual carriageway, hopefully with the lane taken away this will happen less.
> The three lane roads around Westfield Stratford City and Morrisons could also do with being reduced down to one or two lanes, it would make things much more pleasent for both cyclists and pedestrians.
> ...



I went under today, i myself also find going over the flyover the safer bet, wanted to check out the changes to the cycle lane seems interesting and your right it goes round the bus stop which is interesting for the peds standing on the pavement!


----------



## donnydave (12 Sep 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Glad I chucked the soft shell and booties in the pannier this morning.



if you dropped all your kit in a muddy puddle would your clothing be soft shell - tainted glove


can't believe that took 2 days to think of. Hardly worth it.


----------



## MisterStan (12 Sep 2013)

donnydave said:


> if you dropped all your kit in a muddy puddle would your clothing be soft shell - tainted glove
> 
> 
> can't believe that took 2 days to think of. Hardly worth it.


----------



## donnydave (12 Sep 2013)

MisterStan said:


> View attachment 29124



More like:


----------



## HLaB (12 Sep 2013)

Ciar said:


> I went under today, i myself also find going over the flyover the safer bet, wanted to check out the changes to the cycle lane seems interesting and your right it goes round the bus stop which is interesting for the peds standing on the pavement!


 Does it go round the back of the bus stop; its a Eropean design I believe; in front of the stop there's more negative interaction between the cyclist and folk entering/ exit they are usually more focused on that and their visibility to and from is blocked by the bus. Behind the visibility is better and people are generally less focussed on getting/ rushing to a bus stop compared to to a bus.


----------



## Ciar (12 Sep 2013)

It goes behind the bus stop, goes into the pavement rather than out into the road, if i ride in tomorrow i will grab a pic.


----------



## Cycleconvert (12 Sep 2013)

After having to drive a 450 mile round trip for a meeting yesterday, I couldn't wait to get on my bike this morning. Despite the damp weather and tiredness from the day before, I still love it every single day


----------



## Twelve Spokes (12 Sep 2013)

The tin boxes generally left me alone which is good although a pain the the rear cabbie was blocking the cycle lane up to Tower Gateway (more than once) plus a second cabbie the same when I moved into the middle.I guess these guys would be no good with a spirit level, plus the tailgating lorry driver in a hurry but I still caught it up at the Bow Flyover.


----------



## Celliptigo (12 Sep 2013)

Beebo said:


> I've always wanted a go on one of them. I bet you get some funny looks.


That's a understatement, you should have a go, they are quite addictive


----------



## Frood42 (12 Sep 2013)

Celliptigo said:


> yes I was riding  my 8c Elliptigo to work


 
I saw one of these as I was riding towards Westferry DLR station, right here http://goo.gl/maps/mm8BL

Made for quite a sight in the early hours of the morning, I am sure I was awake at the time, but still, I don't see many of these about, although I hadn't seen a recumbent before joining here either.


----------



## nilling (12 Sep 2013)

First time I've used a "back off" hand signal to stop a moton joining me at a pinch-point and it worked!


----------



## Celliptigo (12 Sep 2013)

Frood42 said:


> I saw one of these as I was riding towards Westferry DLR station, right here http://goo.gl/maps/mm8BL
> 
> Made for quite a sight in the early hours of the morning, I am sure I was awake at the time, but still, I don't see many of these about, although I hadn't seen a recumbent before joining here either.



Haha that would be me again doing my daily commute from Dagenham to Farringdon. I've not seen any about in London either


----------



## paul04 (12 Sep 2013)

A damp and foggy morning ride into work, I did notice a few more cyclist on the road, it was not dark at 7 am but still hard to see in places due to the fog, and 90% of the cyclist I seen had no lights on.

Nice ride home as the traffic was light (4pm) just got home before the mad rush hour traffic started


----------



## geekinaseat (12 Sep 2013)

Celliptigo said:


> They are around 30% harder than a road bike according to the experts. I'm a runner who is suffering from Achilles problems so I'm using this as a replacement as there is zero impact on the joints, i'm doing a 100mile ride at the weekend which should take around 6hrs



Healthy knees and running are mutually exclusive in my case, one the reasons I took up cycling too.

100 miles in 6 hours isn't to be sniffed at


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (12 Sep 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Damp at the end, only started raining 2 miles from home and wasn't heavy. Legs are feeling a bit tired this week. Caught up with @kevin_cambs_uk again before Swavesey, had a nice chat.


 
Thanks for the tow home mate, with Jess, it makes all the difference. The legs are getting tired!!!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (12 Sep 2013)

martinclive said:


> Weather has turned and Kev is back with a vengeance!  Nice to hear from you mate!


 
hello Martin!!

yep I think you can guess the weather when my usual rant returns the forum !!!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (12 Sep 2013)

Well even though I had to take the long route and the weather was very dreary it was not too bad. I enjoyed the change of scenery.
Good ride home with a tail wind mostly. So can't complain!

Did I actually say that? LOL!


----------



## 400bhp (12 Sep 2013)

After 3.5 days of having no energy on the commute I felt much better on the way home tonight. Still eased it back but hopefully back to normal.

Some poor driving out there this evening. Essentially 3-4 episodes of "oh it's only a cyclist so I will pull out anyway"


----------



## Little My (12 Sep 2013)

Saw an accident on my way to work - motorcyclist knocked off by a lorry. Really does put things into perspective. There were already people helping out - one person stopped the traffic, three others were tending to the casualty (someone put him in recovery position), someone was on the phone, ambulance just arrived on the scene. 
I got a bit upset and hope the guy wasn't too badly hurt, but then I thought that it's good to see that people look out for each other if something goes wrong and should I ever have an accident I wont be dying on the road alone.


----------



## kipster (12 Sep 2013)

My cloak of invisibility is faulty, it's only working on BMW Convertible and Audi Q5's drivers. I must take it back for a refund.


----------



## Ciar (13 Sep 2013)

Lovely dark wet but no rain, i was also lending a colleague a trilby for the weekend, so i ended up riding sans boil in the bag and forgot my water, so as you can imagine lovely ride apart from feeling like a cod in batter sauce after reaching work, i would have preferred it to have rained  

on top of that this its the first week i have done 3 commutes as i normally stick to 2, hoping to continue this going forward.


----------



## martint235 (13 Sep 2013)

First sub-45 min 12 mile commute for a long while. This used to take me 37 - 38 mins at one point. There are two sets of temp traffic lights that slow me though.


----------



## BSRU (13 Sep 2013)

Very frustrating week for me due to a work colleague deciding to come in last Friday with a chest cold and pass it onto anyone they could.
Spent all week desperate to give my, newly converted to a triple, Genesis Croix de Fer a good thrashing

Had to console myself by buying some new windproof winter gloves and winter bib tights


----------



## Beebo (13 Sep 2013)

this morning was a perfect storm for fogging up my glasses.
It was misty with a bit of drizzle. Plus it was much warmer than I had expected, so I was too sweaty. It resulted in fogged up glasses at every set of lights.


----------



## MisterStan (13 Sep 2013)

I was Captain Bus W@nker this morning as off out in town for a few sherbets with the workies tonight. A slight improvement on journey times from Monday, but still took me over an hour and a half.


----------



## Kies (13 Sep 2013)

Just captain? ;-)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Sep 2013)

Leodis said:


> Sold my commuter and waiting for new one so had to use the carbon, thought to myself well you might as well get kitted out so popped on my Wiggle Honda kit, cycling along past other cyclists, men mostly and started to feel a little degraded, after a few miles I realised when I looked at them for the INR they where not looking at my face but my MOOBS!!! I felt quite ill and violated but flattered at the same time.




You lost me after the first three words.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (13 Sep 2013)

Ventured as far as Vauxhall Bridge on the commute in and it's a whole new world.Millbank and all that.Then to Waterloo.Coming back scare at Harrow Green in the middle of the road when a ped suddenly popped out in the middle,my brakes were really appalling in the wet.Apart from that ok.


----------



## Leodis (13 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You lost me after the first three words.



Lol I have just re-read it and lost myself.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (13 Sep 2013)

Leodis said:


> Lol I have just re-read it and lost myself.



I think I know although I don't know what INR means.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (13 Sep 2013)

commute in today was interesting. caught up with a landrover towing a flat bed transit, was doing about 25-30 mph in a NSL. saw my chance and took it, sprinted past them only for my bike to reward me for being a bit silly (and childish) by throwing my chain onto my pedals just as i get infront. thankfully slightly down hill and i can get it re-set on the fly so not too big a deal and i lost them behind me quite quickly. i got into work only to find i'd not picked up my pasta, but picked up a sausage and bean casserole, which had emptied itself over my clean cycling gear for the ride home!!

frantically currently drying out the gear i commuted in wearing to at least have it only slightly damp to ride home in.


----------



## Leodis (13 Sep 2013)

Twelve Spokes said:


> I think I know although I don't know what INR means.



Impercetible Nod of Recognition; mandatory whenever cyclists pass each other in opposite directions


----------



## Twelve Spokes (13 Sep 2013)

Leodis said:


> Impercetible Nod of Recognition; mandatory whenever cyclists pass each other in opposite directions



Thanks,looked it up on google but didn't get that as a meaning.


----------



## MisterStan (13 Sep 2013)

Twelve Spokes said:


> Thanks,looked it up on google but didn't get that as a meaning.


I did the same!


----------



## Leodis (13 Sep 2013)

It is on the BikeRadar beginners advice section, if it wasnt for that I wouldnt have known.


----------



## clid61 (13 Sep 2013)

8 mile Commute home this morning after a 12 hour night shift , first puncture in well over 2 years. Luckily at the top of Tower Hill and not belting down it! changed tube and carried on , punctured again a mile from home , front tube this time . Also lost an Alan key and my left overshoe too ( no I wasnt wearing it ) .


----------



## fossyant (13 Sep 2013)

Into Manchester this morning. Traffic chaos on the A34 due to two sets of road works. Interesting thing was is that the old tram lines were exposed - they are only just below the surface, but had been exposed during the excavation. Diggers were having to work round them though !


----------



## Twelve Spokes (13 Sep 2013)

Oh yeah,Stratford is a mess,looks like they are putting an enclosed cycle lane in.


----------



## Frood42 (13 Sep 2013)

Twelve Spokes said:


> Oh yeah,Stratford is a mess,looks like they are putting an enclosed cycle lane in.



It's been taking them long enough, and three lanes down to two as you come around the bend wouldn't be a problem if it wasn't for those who treat the road like a dual carriageway, but so far no issues for me...

Looks like they may still have to do some top surfacing, and finish off filling in around the raised blocks, might be a while with this weather...


----------



## Hip Priest (13 Sep 2013)

It felt a bit hairy on the way home tonight (Hi Fnaar!). I don't know whether drivers were driving more recklessly than normal, or if I was just jittery from too much coffee, but I didn't enjoy it much and was glad to get home!


----------



## Twelve Spokes (13 Sep 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> It felt a bit hairy on the way home tonight (Hi Fnaar!). I don't know whether drivers were driving more recklessly than normal, or if I was just jittery from too much coffee, but I didn't enjoy it much and was glad to get home!



I found that in the pouring rain but my brakes were awful making me jittery,fine in the dry though.


----------



## Hip Priest (13 Sep 2013)

Twelve Spokes said:


> I found that in the pouring rain but my brakes were awful making me jittery,fine in the dry though.



Yeah, I get a bit like that in the wet too. I need a bike with disc brakes! n+1!


----------



## kipster (13 Sep 2013)

Dry start, wet finish. Had to take it easy as the roads were covered in mud, most of which is now on me and the bike.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Sep 2013)

Wet start, extremely wet finish. Disc brakes are brilliant in the wet 

Oh, and pumping up the tyres made a difference today, I really should pump them up more often


----------



## Hacienda71 (13 Sep 2013)

Friday the 13th 

Cold rain on the way home. A couple of very close passes. Sunglasses which were perched on top of my cycling cap came off going down The Wizard at Alderley, slowed turned to cycle back up the hill to get them just in time to see them smashed under a car's wheels. They made an impressive crash sound as they disintegrated into a hundred pieces.
Would I prefer to have been in the car............? Hell no I am a badass Rule #9 in full effect.


----------



## fossyant (13 Sep 2013)

Grrr local council has done some random road patches with surface dressing. You guessed it, absolutely no warning till you hit the gravel. Eejits


----------



## Ollie W (13 Sep 2013)

First full commute in two years. Ouch.

Route to work was easy, except I found out that the cable lock that came with my d-lock wasn't separate as I thought but hooks onto the D. Yes, it's my first D lock! Left my rear wheel scarily open to thievery but it was fine. Only one steep hill and that was over quickly. 

Route home wasn't as easy. Immediately had the chain come off as I pedalled off, and spent five minutes trying to unstick it as it had got wedged between the lowest cog and the frame. Set off and could hear the front wheel squeaking - looks like the mudguard is rubbing the wheel. And it started raining as I set off. Yippee! Decided to take a slightly longer route home up Millbrook Bypass which was fun, pedalling hard and then having to fight my way up another hill. Missed a turning and ended up going back on myself, only for a moron to pull out of the road opposite me on the other side of the road (coming towards me) leaving me no space to go through between a parked van. Got off my bike with one road to go and pushed. Rear wheel started rubbing the mudguard too.
Probably schoolboy errors that can easily be fixed, but that squeaking is annoying!


----------



## Kookas (13 Sep 2013)

Ollie W said:


> First full commute in two years. Ouch.
> 
> Route to work was easy, except I found out that the cable lock that came with my d-lock wasn't separate as I thought but hooks onto the D. Yes, it's my first D lock! Left my rear wheel scarily open to thievery but it was fine. Only one steep hill and that was over quickly.
> 
> ...



My mudguards came with some soft brushes on sticky pads to stop the squeaking, but they got thrown out :/ you might want to try seeing if you can buy something like that from somewhere, though.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (14 Sep 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> Yeah, I get a bit like that in the wet too. I need a bike with disc brakes! n+1!



Just reminded me I better sort them as this mornings commute looks wet.


----------



## Recycle (14 Sep 2013)

Rain has a strange property that merits investigation. It swaps the contents of large intestine and cranium in some drivers.
I had two incidents yesterday. In the morning I was holding the same speed as the moving traffic so I held primary. WVM decided his vehicle should be where my bike was and set about trying to displace me. He only stopped when he realised he was on camera.

In the afternoon I was the lead vehicle stopped at a traffic light (in primary) when a bus pulled up in the adjacent right turn lane. On red he moved over the stop line, stopping just in front of the cross hatching forcing his bus 1/2 into my lane. His vehicle was now about halfway over the front stop line. When the light turned green he forced me out the lane. His bosses will have some interesting footage to view on Monday.


----------



## Winnershsaint (14 Sep 2013)

I got a lot wetter than I thought I would on the way in on Thursday. Had an interesting encounter on the way home though. Part of my route involves crossing the A321. Its a left turn quickly followed by a right through Hurst village. I followed a Mini out of the left turn on to the main road who then signaled right and stopped to wait for a bus to turn right towards us. The lady in the Mini began to back up to allow the bus to turn onto the A321 and was doing so without ever having looked in her rear view mirror. If she had she would have seen a cyclist with one foot unclipped politely waiting behind her observing all road conventions. I'll be honest I was tempted to unclip and just drop the bike. Had I done this, and I would have been totally justified in doing so, the bike would have been squished and it would have been easy for me to step clear. Didn't do it, so bang went the opportunity for a claim on her insurance for a new bike. Instead I managed perhaps unwisely to lift the bike and me out of the way and got away with it. It was only as we continued to wait for the bus to make the turn fully that she became aware that there was a cyclist there. I got a sorry from her but she then sped off at a far greater speed than she should through the village


----------



## Twelve Spokes (15 Sep 2013)

On the commute home I didn't start losing the plot till Mr Beemer man at the Bow flyover found he hadn't planned to turn off of the flyover for the underpass and so proceeded to cut across everyone including me.To busy chatting to his boyfriend no doubt.Then the boy racer at Stratford pulled in then pulled out without looking giving me the hump.Then I get the finger from his passenger so I duly despatched the finger back.

Couldn't do my detour this morning as Upper Thames Street was shut causing me to be diverted so I went to Blackfriars Bridge and the Victoria Embankment Road was shut also.Nice one.

Lucky some of us can still concentrate after doing six days and getting up at half two in the morning,granted I got up at 5am today.Some motorists please note.


----------



## Ollie W (15 Sep 2013)

Beat my previous time up the short hill outside work by 9 seconds today which was nice. Will need to invest in another D lock as I can't quite fit the cable and D around the rear as well as the front. 

It poured down this afternoon so getting home was interesting. My old waterproof trousers did the job but I'm going to need a waterproof jacket - my DHB soft shell did a good job of keeping me warm but wasn't particularly waterproof. I need more than one pair of shorts too - my ones were still drying from going under the shower yesterday so the ride was bloody painful! Still knocked a bit of time off yesterday's run which was nice.


----------



## BSRU (16 Sep 2013)

First commute today on the Genesis Croix de Fer with a triple chainset, it was far more enjoyable than using the compact double it came with.
Was cold at the start, +7, almost wish I had put my windproof jacket on but I warmed up nicely after a few kms.


----------



## Linford (16 Sep 2013)

I did have the intention of just doing my regular route this morning, but ended up hooking up with a MTBer who I see every morning come rain and shine for the last 6 or 7 years (when I've ben itn eh car/motorbike, and prior to that when I was previously cycle commuting), and found out today he works in the building right opposite my works.

Made for a very pleasant ride in


----------



## Frood42 (16 Sep 2013)

I went out at the weekend, my front wheel seized up, and the cable for my rear gears gave a horrid creak/ting sound.
So frayed rear gear cable and seized up front wheel 

I am saving up for a nice N+1, and the other spare bike (should really get rid of it) is in no condition for my normal commute, so no cycle commute into work until Wednesday due to waiting on repairs. 

Instead I jogged into work, 3.81 miles in 49 mins, I think I need to work on that just a little 

Join you all again Wednesday, I hope!

I shall continue to enjoy reading the thread though


----------



## BSRU (16 Sep 2013)

Frood42 said:


> I went out at the weekend, my front wheel seized up, and the cable for my rear gears gave a horrid creak/ting sound.
> So frayed rear gear cable and seized up front wheel
> 
> I am saving up for a nice N+1, and the other spare bike (should really get rid of it) is in no condition for my normal commute, so no cycle commute into work until Wednesday due to waiting on repairs.
> ...


Before I had a backup commuter bike I had a spare set of wheels(same make) incase of wheel/tyre problems for a quick changeover.
Also have some spare gear cables for some reason.


----------



## Ciar (16 Sep 2013)

Friday finished at 12 for me, had a meeting with social services and my mum, so left did my impression of a drowned rat and guess what it stopped raining just as i neared my destination! 

This morning, felt very painful not sure if that was because i did my first week with three commutes last week, or the bouncy castle i was on on saturday with my daughter and niece ;-) 

as for today it was the first time i have felt the cold, so think it's time to maybe switch from short sleeves/shorts into something a tad warmer. 

as for stratford i really cant wait until they finish that poxy cycle lane, the drivers are being complete cocks at the moment, it seems i have to sprint past the dreaded wogan cones to get into a decent spot!


----------



## Frood42 (16 Sep 2013)

BSRU said:


> Before I had a backup commuter bike I had a spare set of wheels(same make) incase of wheel/tyre problems for a quick changeover.
> Also have some spare gear cables for some reason.


 
I brought myself the Carrera Crossfire 3 from Halfords as I wanted an Ok bike, but nothing too expensive until I was sure I was going to keep the cycling up (after a 15 year break).

This is my first full year commuting by bike, I have done 5898 miles so far (I am happy with that!), so ready for the winter commute I have decided to get myself a nice cyclocross bike.

As I am going to get a new bike and the Carrera will end up being a spare, I would rather put money towards extra wheels or bits for the new bike than the old.

I was thinking something like this:
http://www.cannondale.com/gbr/2013/bikes/road/cyclocross/caadx/caadx-disc-ultegra-compact-crankset

This would keep me motivated to keep getting out there and keep getting the miles in, which can sometimes be hard work (but pleasent) on the hybrid.


----------



## HLaB (16 Sep 2013)

Lol, something was rubbing but I couldn't put a finger on it, untill I got to work and noticed my rear wheel wasn't in the dropouts correctly; I had tightened the fixie chain quickly before I left the flat


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Sep 2013)

Cold and windy this morning. Had to stop and put on full finger gloves as my fingerless ones were useless this morning. Still in shorts though


----------



## Frood42 (16 Sep 2013)

Frood42 said:


> I was thinking something like this:
> http://www.cannondale.com/gbr/2013/bikes/road/cyclocross/caadx/caadx-disc-ultegra-compact-crankset
> 
> This would keep me motivated to keep getting out there and keep getting the miles in, which can sometimes be hard work (but pleasent) on the hybrid.


 

Or of course, if I had more money than sense I could get one of the Super X range

£3700  


Simply the world's most advanced cyclocross machine.
With its BallisTec carbon construction and SAVE Stays, the SuperX is lighter than most road bikes, unmatched in stiffness-to-weight and *smoother than a belgian beer*. Nothing will accelerate faster, corner harder or be easier to shoulder than the SuperX.



http://www.cannondale.com/gbr/2013/bikes/road/cyclocross/superx
http://www.cannondale.com/gbr/2013/bikes/road/cyclocross/superx/super-x-hi-mod-disc


I can only dream


----------



## BSRU (16 Sep 2013)

Frood42 said:


> I brought myself the Carrera Crossfire 3 from Halfords as I wanted an Ok bike, but nothing too expensive until I was sure I was going to keep the cycling up (after a 15 year break).
> 
> This is my first full year commuting by bike, I have done 5898 miles so far (I am happy with that!), so ready for the winter commute I have decided to get myself a nice cyclocross bike.
> 
> ...


I almost nearly bought that CX bike, it is an excellent bike and prefect for commuting, I think it is over 3kg lighter than the bike I went for.
I bought a Genesis Croix de Fer as a winter bike instead because replacing parts on it is cheaper as it is Tiagra and it's nice steel frame.

It does make sense to save your cash for the new bike, especially such a good one as the CAADX.


----------



## BSRU (16 Sep 2013)

Frood42 said:


> Or of course, if I had more money than sense I could get one of the Super X range
> 
> £3700
> 
> ...


My better half would kill me if I bought one of those


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Sep 2013)

Frood42 said:


> I brought myself the Carrera Crossfire 3 from Halfords as I wanted an Ok bike, but nothing too expensive until I was sure I was going to keep the cycling up (after a 15 year break).
> 
> This is my first full year commuting by bike, I have done 5898 miles so far (I am happy with that!), so ready for the winter commute I have decided to get myself a nice cyclocross bike.
> 
> ...



I would consider turning the hybrid into the winter hack, just get some marathon winters for it and use it when it is icy


----------



## Frood42 (16 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I would consider turning the hybrid into the winter hack, just get some marathon winters for it and use it when it is icy


 
I have Marathon Plus tyres on my current bike, and they should be fine unless it gets really bad.

I plan on increasing my mileage, I want to upgrade to do that, so that I get a nicer and smoother ride.
I want to get something I can use year round, but is also usable on the the muddy towpaths/ bumpy off road bits I go on, but I also want disc brakes, I really like them.

I also fancy going for a drop handlebar bike, but I don't think a road bike would be able to do some of the more pot hole infested roads or bumpy off road bits I enjoy going on, so a cyclocross seems to be the better solution, but disc brakes seem to put the price up.


----------



## BSRU (16 Sep 2013)

Frood42 said:


> I have Marathon Plus tyres on my current bike, and they should be fine unless it gets really bad.
> 
> I plan on increasing my mileage, I want to upgrade to do that, so that I get a nicer and smoother ride.
> I want to get something I can use year round, but is also usable on the the muddy towpaths/ bumpy off road bits I go on, but I also want disc brakes, I really like them.
> ...


A winter hack with Marathon Winters is a good idea as it allows you to ride safely when ice is around plus all that salt can cause components to wear out quicker than normal.


----------



## J.Primus (16 Sep 2013)

Absolutely beautiful commute in this morning. Warm enough to not wear a coat, cold enough so I wasn't hot when I arrived into work. Sun shining with no bike/car/ped shinanigans. Absolutely wonderful. And the cherry on the cake was that the traffic was so bad that everyone on public transport was going to be late and I was there early


----------



## helston90 (16 Sep 2013)

Arms felt a chill this morning due to being in short sleeves and base layer- but only when exposed to the wind, legs felt fine in 3/4 shorts (their first outing). 
This time of year is such a pain when deciding levels of clothing- I look forward to it just being either cold or hot, not 10 degrees in a.m. and 18 on the way home, how can I plan for that?


----------



## HLaB (16 Sep 2013)

J.Primus said:


> Absolutely beautiful commute in this morning. Warm enough to not wear a coat, cold enough so I wasn't hot when I arrived into work. Sun shining with no bike/car/ped shinanigans. Absolutely wonderful. And the cherry on the cake was that the traffic was so bad that everyone on public transport was going to be late and I was there early


 
Part Ditto except the traffic here was unbelievably light


----------



## J.Primus (16 Sep 2013)

HLaB said:


> Part Ditto except the traffic here was unbelievably light


 
No idea what the issue was but the traffic was essentially static from Old St to Bank. The road is wide enough that I could just cycle past the whole column though.


----------



## Frood42 (16 Sep 2013)

BSRU said:


> A winter hack with Marathon Winters is a good idea as it allows you to ride safely when ice is around plus all that salt can cause components to wear out quicker than normal.


 
Hmmm, something to think about then, the hybrid was fine in Jan with the stock tyres, as long as I took it slow, but then I was riding on London main roads (CS2 and CS3 mainly), so they were kept quite clear.

The salt/gritting is something to consider, I really should know better as I was bought up on/close to the coast.

Marathon Winters for the hybrid then, something to invest in now before they sell out


----------



## BSRU (16 Sep 2013)

Frood42 said:


> Hmmm, something to think about then, the hybrid was fine in Jan with the stock tyres, as long as I took it slow, but then I was riding on London main roads (CS2 and CS3 mainly), so they were kept quite clear.
> 
> The salt/gritting is something to consider, I really should know better as I was bought up on/close to the coast.
> 
> Marathon Winters for the hybrid then, something to invest in now before they sell out


That's the conundrum, main roads are usually ice free so Marathon Winters are not needed but stray onto back roads, cycle paths or roads in the countryside then they are definitely needed.


----------



## MichaelO (16 Sep 2013)

J.Primus said:


> No idea what the issue was but the traffic was essentially static from Old St to Bank. The road is wide enough that I could just cycle past the whole column though.


 Loads of traffic this morning - and a huge tailback on the A23 heading South (I was going North) in Hooley - not sure why. 
Seemed to be more stupid car driver & cyclists out than usual on the CS7 - must be the weather..


----------



## ska1903 (16 Sep 2013)

Just another quiet ride in today but weather is definitely turning colder now. 

Think it is time to start looking at getting some warmer clothes to wear for the commute.


----------



## Nocode (16 Sep 2013)

helston90 said:


> Arms felt a chill this morning due to being in short sleeves and base layer- but only when exposed to the wind, legs felt fine in 3/4 shorts (their first outing).
> This time of year is such a pain when deciding levels of clothing- I look forward to it just being either cold or hot, not 10 degrees in a.m. and 18 on the way home, how can I plan for that?


Arm warmers are your friend. I cycled in this morning with full leggings (yes, I'm being a wuss) a base layer, arm warmers, a short-sleeve jersey and a buff under my helmet. Going home tonight the buff will be in my bag as will the arm warmers. If it's really hot then the base layer will also be in my bag. You can get even more versatile using knee/leg warmers as well.


----------



## kipster (16 Sep 2013)

Chilly and breezy this morning, used the arm and leg warmers (I felt cold), they did a good job. Had a guy on a hybrid let me out in front of him, then he drafted me for a while, he shouted thanks as he peeled off


----------



## tadpole (16 Sep 2013)

the Number 48 Bristol First bus driver tried to convince me, by using his bus as an argument/weapon that Buses don't need to give way on roundabouts in Bristol. He didn't like it when I questioned is parentages and whether he was human or a domesticated male bird of the family Gallus gallus domesticus.


----------



## DCLane (16 Sep 2013)

Managed to spot a gap in the rain and went for it ... 10 miles through very heavy traffic on dual-carriageways. Students are back in Leeds, including mine, as evidenced by lots of cars and lots of students.

Saw no other riders, except 2 in the city centre.


----------



## fossyant (16 Sep 2013)

Into the city centre, then back out before lunch. Wet, windy, cold and dull. The summer has gone !


----------



## martinclive (16 Sep 2013)

Creaking from drivetrain sounded like the BB - sounded nasty so popped along to local bike shop..................turns out that not tightening the QR up properly after changing tyres so that the back wheel is loose is not ideal for a quiet drive train!

Thanks to Jason at Townsends in Cambs for the 10 second fix and not making me feel too embarrassed!


----------



## gaz (16 Sep 2013)

Bit chilly this morning. Got a flat as I entered Norbury. Took a while to fix it due to cold fingers, broke my tire leavers, couldn't get the glass out and I messed up my disc brake pads putting the wheel back in. Must have had 30 cyclists pass as I was fixing, only 1 stopped to ask during the fix. One of my colleagues stopped just as I put the rear wheel back on.

Slowish ride to the nearest shop to top up air to 100psi.


----------



## musa (16 Sep 2013)

Tbh gaz no one stops round here.


----------



## dave r (16 Sep 2013)

In Coventry this morning at quarter past seven it was cold enough for a winter jacket and cold hands, I'm going to have to dig out my gloves, tonight it had warmed up and I was overheating slogging into the head wind, but at least it stayed dry, like Fossyant I think summer has gone.


----------



## paul04 (16 Sep 2013)

Just beat the rain this morning, just turned on to the works car park and the heavens opened,
not so lucky on the way home, but had my wet weather gear on + I was nice and warm, a bit of a hard ride home because of the headwind.

I did hear the weather is unsettled for the next few days, then getting better by the weekend


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Sep 2013)

Left work late, so cut the commute short and got home early.

Windier tonight than this morning but like Coventry was a lot warmer than this morning


----------



## HLaB (16 Sep 2013)

The rain came on just as I entered the bike shed looked cold but I needed to fix the wheel and it was off by the time I did so (3mins later) apart from that nothing much happened, except a driver patiently holding back when he could have easily squeeze through


----------



## BSRU (17 Sep 2013)

A little colder and much windier this morning, so I put my windproof jacket on but it was just about too warm for it although I didn't feel the cold wind at all.
Cannot be that cold as I am still wearing my summer socks, Endura Coolmax, and my toes were fine.

Fingers crossed the forecast for next week is correct for a change, maybe a warm dry week next week


----------



## robjh (17 Sep 2013)

A windy morning after a windy night, and there were bits of branches strewn over the rural bits of my ride. Luckily not much traffic at 7 o'clock, so no trouble dodging round them but I would have been less happy later in the rush hour. Wearing extra layers too, with the leg warmers making their first seasonal appearance.
The wind seemed to be blowing me along at phenomenal speed, but the cycle computer cr*pped out for part of the way so I can't prove it.


----------



## fossyant (17 Sep 2013)

Groundhog Day. Same as yesterday, same route into Manchester, then back to my office. Same weather too.


----------



## sazzaa (17 Sep 2013)

Today a motorbike sped past me and was way too close. I thought they were on my side


----------



## Ciar (17 Sep 2013)

Last nights evening commute was interesting, didn't get caught in the rain, the temperature was up again and nice enough not to worry about the cold, on top of that it was as windy as fook, so windy i got blown sideways twice on burdett road.... which was nice ;-)


----------



## HLaB (17 Sep 2013)

A bit fresher this morning and I decided to get some miles in before this afternoon's predicted storm and rode 25.7 miles, nothing special happened except it was a beautiful ride which I enjoyed without building up a sweat. It took a while to warm up but that might have been the head wind and I wasn't in the mood for pushing myself but once I got the tail wind (around 12miles) I was cruising to town


----------



## 4F (17 Sep 2013)

Epic fail, first time ever I have forgotten my work trousers. Drove in yesterday and thought I had everything for the week, obviously not.... At least I have an office to myself.


----------



## HLaB (17 Sep 2013)

4F said:


> Epic fail, first time ever I have forgotten my work trousers. Drove in yesterday and thought I had everything for the week, obviously not.... At least I have an office to myself.


Remembered mine just as I was about to leave the flat; it wouldn't have been the first time I'd forgotten though


----------



## 4F (17 Sep 2013)

HLaB said:


> Remembered mine just as I was about to leave the flat; it wouln't have been the first time I'd forgotten though



Normally I double check these things and cannot believe I missed them  As for all other kit I also have an emergency stash of "essential clothing items" and have not been caught out for years.


----------



## DWiggy (17 Sep 2013)

Ride in today was against a nasty little head wind (wasn't that much fun to be honest) and legs need to adjust to the cold, should be a good ride home (if the wind doesn't change direction)


----------



## kipster (17 Sep 2013)

I'm blaming the slower ride in on a head wind, I must admit I didn't notice it but it must have been there.


----------



## Frood42 (17 Sep 2013)

Well I got my wheel back last night that had seized up, Halfords fitted a new axle, but I didn't check it properly and got home late, so I popped the wheel in and thought nothing more of it.

Took the short route to work this morning and found that the front wheel is wobbly as heck, which was not good for the disc brakes, thankfully it's only 4 miles to work, so nursed it in.

I have taken the bike to a different Halfords store (near work this time) where I have had stuff done before, so hopefully this mechanic will do a better job of the wheel...


----------



## potsy (17 Sep 2013)

Full on waterproofs were donned as it was bucketing down just before I had to leave home, 2 minutes later it had stopped so it all came off again  

1 rlj'ing car and 1 close-ish pass, not bad in 10 miles.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (17 Sep 2013)

Not exactly a commute but retraced Bakers Arms to Stratford and it hasn't changed much apart from the fact the Leyton High Road looks cleaner © Olympic Games.Then another car pulled out blindly from my left (to go towards Stratford whereas I was heading away from) at Maryland,he couldn't have seen me at all.Fantastic trick cycling from the fixie avoided the problem although I was a bit annoyed.These Stratford boys are certainly keeping me on my toes before the tour.


----------



## Ciar (17 Sep 2013)

Twelve Spokes said:


> Not exactly a commute but retraced Bakers Arms to Stratford and it hasn't changed much apart from the fact the Leyton High Road looks cleaner © Olympic Games.Then another car pulled out blindly from my left (to go towards Stratford whereas I was heading away from) at Maryland,he couldn't have seen me at all.Fantastic trick cycling from the fixie avoided the problem although I was a bit annoyed.These Stratford boys are certainly keeping me on my toes before the tour.



I had a lovely purple fiesta driver fly down from burdett road junction along the mile end road, left wheels in the cycle lane last night, what fun luckily i heard the tool excellarating behind me, he got as far as the lights before the bow flyover..


----------



## Davidsw8 (17 Sep 2013)

Dunno what it is about Lambeth Bridge this week but yesterday someone gave me a proper punishment pass coming south of that because I stopped at a red light, he ran the red light behind me and clearly wanted to run this next one but me being in the way stopped him so he thought it'd show me if he came REALLY close to undertake me.

Then this evening, pouring with rain and I'm cycling round the south part of the roundabout with a van less than 2 feet behind me trying to overtake and there's no space to do so.

Bunch of weirdo's.


----------



## paul04 (17 Sep 2013)

Very light rain this morning on the way to work+the roads were quite.
Set off from work to ride home and the rain was heavy, full wet weather gear, even though it was raining I enjoyed the ride home, watching all the cars sat in a queue while I just cycle passed, and some days I can cycle to work quicker than to drive in the car, and the same on the way home


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Sep 2013)

Very wet ride home tonight, wind died down a bit though.


----------



## dudi (17 Sep 2013)

Nearly mowed down two small children who jumped out in front of me this morning... Other than that, not a bad ride in today.
First time since summer that I have had to wear my arm warmers though... Boooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Twelve Spokes (17 Sep 2013)

Ciar said:


> I had a lovely purple fiesta driver fly down from burdett road junction along the mile end road, left wheels in the cycle lane last night, what fun luckily i heard the tool exhilarating behind me, he got as far as the lights before the bow flyover..



Must admit the driver made a mistake but did put his hand up after I performed evasive action.Sort of calmed me,everyone makes mistakes plus I doubt he saw me anyway.


----------



## videoman (17 Sep 2013)

Dry on the ride in this morning but raining quite heavily on the way home this afternoon but still really enjoyed it and getting used to my twice weekly 20 mile round trip commute. Even some of the hills are now getting easier.


----------



## fossyant (17 Sep 2013)

Wet, 3 times out in it today, wet. Get home and have son's bike to rinse off as well - he's been riding to school in uniform in the rain - OK only a mile or two...


----------



## Origamist (17 Sep 2013)

Dank and wet on Sunday; dreary and wet on Monday; dismal and wet on Tuesday. Bring on tomorrow...


----------



## kipster (17 Sep 2013)

Pouring when I left the office, collected bike from underground car park, put overshoes and waterproof jacket on. When I went outside the rain had stopped. Lots of puddles and the overshoes did their job OK. Mudguards delivered and fitted today, get to try them out in the rain on Thursday


----------



## dave r (17 Sep 2013)

Got this strange double roundabout on my commute

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=Bedworth&hl=en&ll=52.470573,-1.494055&spn=0.019529,0.029354&sll=54.02068,-4.064941&sspn=9.225709,15.029297&oq=bedworth&hnear=Bedworth, Warwickshire, United Kingdom&t=m&z=15&layer=c&cbll=52.470655,-1.494055&panoid=tmj7hbsQNqt4OXIMUEoBmg&cbp=12,354.17,,1,2.45

Had a van pull across the front of me as I entered it this morning, then he made it worse by realising I was there and stopping, I could have backed off and dropped in behind him if he'd kept going, I'd just climbed Bowling green Lane and wasn't going very fast, I had to dodge round him instead, at least he said sorry and passed me wide on Heath Rd


----------



## Black Country Ste (18 Sep 2013)

On the way in, some fifty feet ahead a driver decided on some bus lane abuse to jump the queue for the lights, nearly taking out a young pedestrian trying to cross the road as he cut in sharply. On the way back, chucking it down and I filtered past a driver working on a LAPTOP.


----------



## martint235 (18 Sep 2013)

Yay! Sub-45 mins into work even with having to negotiate the Catford one way system and temp traffic lights!! But:

1. Why do motorists always look left before pulling onto a road, surely you should look right?
2. To the nobber last night, if you're going to run a red then at least don't stop at the first point where you won't be able to tell when it turns green. The guy behind me was blowing his horn at you, you tit.


----------



## BSRU (18 Sep 2013)

11 degrees when I left this morning, feels like summer, the roads were very wet but no rain and no noticeable wind.
Thought I was going to be in for some serious SCR when a guy on a Bianchi road bike pulled up behind me as I waited at some lights, turned out I was very wrong.


----------



## subaqua (18 Sep 2013)

last night. wet wet wet, and my shoes were still damp this morning. that meant winter boots on and sweaty feet


----------



## Linford (18 Sep 2013)

You really just had to come past me approaching a mini roundabout when I was already indicating to turn right on it and was already out on the crown of the road on the route in this morning..You are a prize c@ck and your chaved Fiesta is nothing to be proud of.....learn to drive properly you muppet !!!!

There that is better


----------



## Ciar (18 Sep 2013)

Nice ride in this morning, decided to try out my new items from wiggle, my new tights not something i have ever worn in my life previously and my buff, even though it was 11 degress, once i got going the benefits of both items was obvious, all in all got to work without any real incident apart from some twat messing around on maryland r/about, actually two twats one being a minicab yay..


----------



## Frood42 (18 Sep 2013)

Seems I have been missing out on all the fun while I am waiting for my front wheel to be replaced (after Halfords ruined the last one with a dodgy axle replacement).
At least it is being replaced under warranty for nothing (although it had done nearly 6000 miles before they messed with it).

Took the bus this morning, a 25 min journey turned into a 40 min journey due to all the private motons clogging up the roads.

I miss my bike


----------



## HLaB (18 Sep 2013)

Dropped my car in for a 'health check' this morning; they processed it pretty quickly and I was back by 9.25 and on the commute shortly after 9:30 just a quick 2.5miles commute stopping for road works and rbts; been a perfect morning for a longer commute if I had had to drop of the car


----------



## potsy (18 Sep 2013)

Origamist said:


> Dank and wet on Sunday; dreary and wet on Monday; dismal and wet on Tuesday. Bring on tomorrow...


Soon be winter 

Having dodged the showers for 3 rides I finally got caught in constant drizzle coming home last night, at least today is dry.
Have resorted to my 'big light' already as the SMIDSY brigade seem to be out at the moment


----------



## potsy (18 Sep 2013)

This afternoons ride in started badly, just getting ready and notice the rear tyre is flat, quick change of plan and swap light and panier bag onto CX bike.

Then I get a numpty turning right across me, he blindly followed the car in front of him that did have time to do it  

Oh, and despite forecast saying no rain I got a suspiciously rain like substance falling from the sky halfway there


----------



## BSRU (18 Sep 2013)

Seems my change of bike has caused MGIF's(Must Get In Front) to increase substantially.
Now riding bikes with panniers and I have had quite a few MGIF's in the past three days, generally so they can join a stopped or slow moving queue.


----------



## apb (18 Sep 2013)

lovely cool day here. Perfect for a cycle.


----------



## dave r (18 Sep 2013)

BSRU said:


> Seems my change of bike has caused MGIF's(Must Get In Front) to increase substantially.
> Now riding bikes with panniers and I have had quite a few MGIF's in the past three days, generally so they can join a stopped or slow moving queue.



I had one of those tonight, car parked a few car lengths from a red light, as I'm over taking the car I get a close pass then a cut in front under braking from a blue car  I sat directly behind him, I'm going straight on and I'm in primary, looking into his interior mirror whilst waiting for the lights to change.


----------



## paul04 (18 Sep 2013)

A day off work today so no commute, so it gave me a chance to clean the commuter bike, its amazing how dirty a bike can get just by cycling on the road.
even the bike pump (which is next to the bottle holder) had water in it, so had to clean that+plus put a bit of oil on it

Checked all the lights over and changed batteries where needed, cleaned and oiled the chain.
I even washed all my wet weather clothes, so a busy day


----------



## Ollie W (18 Sep 2013)

Didn't cycle yesterday due to my knackered legs but rode in today in my nice new Wiggle Honda top - shame I look like a bit of a tit because it's a little short with my belly! Had a compression layer on underneath at least. Bike made some weird clanging noises from underneath me on the way home, will have a little look tomorrow on my day off and see if I can work out what it is.

Really need something to go over my undershorts that isn't jeans!


----------



## wilkotom (18 Sep 2013)

Nearly got wiped out by an RLJer trying (and failing) to avoid being stopped by Plod at the junction between Stonecutter Street and Farringdon Street.

Then later on down Balham Hill the bus in front of me slowed right downto about 8mph just after Burger King. I couldn't see what was up ahead so hung back. When the bus eventually pulled in to the next stop, I overtook to find the source of the delay - some guy on a cheap MTB wearing a hoodie riding impossibly slowly in primary and puffing away on a spliff, the aroma unmistakeable.


----------



## MichaelO (18 Sep 2013)

Didn't see the actual accident, but came across a cyclist who'd been right hooked as he headed down from Tooting Bec to Broadway. Looked shaken, but OK. Made me extra alert all the way home!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Sep 2013)

Very windy ride home tonight, at least it was sunny


----------



## HLaB (18 Sep 2013)

Seemed really slow in town with drivers/peds and jams all over the place but once out of town and headed into the countryside, despite the strong headwind I was going a continuous pace and other than the wind it was the perfect night.

http://www.strava.com/activities/83291348


----------



## crazyjoe101 (18 Sep 2013)

martint235 said:


> *1. Why do motorists always look left before pulling onto a road, surely you should look right?*



I think it has something to do with the Catford one way system if yours happened there too. I once had a guy pull out in front of me (from my left out of the entrance to Catford Station) whilst looking left, he was going left so there was absolutely no reason to be looking that way. He didn't see me until I hit his car (albiet very slowly after attempting to brake but locking the back wheel). The next day the exact same thing happened except I managed to stop before I hit 'em.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (18 Sep 2013)

Bloody tough going coming home, big head wind, but at least it was dry, looking forward to the better weather as soon!


----------



## kipster (19 Sep 2013)

Had a MGIF this morning, doing 24mph in a 30 limit, wasn't too bothered though as I drafted him for the next mile or so and with him in front the pinch points were much easier to get through,


----------



## BSRU (19 Sep 2013)

A good ride in today, dry, light breeze and about +9 plus no problems with traffic.
The Bianchi road bike that I thought was going to be used in some decent SCR yesterdayturned out to be a 1885 Bianchi, a black one.
The user looked inexperienced, too big a gear when pulling away from the lights and too much time looking at his left pedal trying to get the cleat engaged.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Sep 2013)

Nearly got wiped out today by a left hooker. Scary stuff. Good thing I reacted quickly and have very good brakes. Was scooting along the A21, about 20mph in the bus lane. A silver Merc pulled alongside, overtook and did a sudden left turn into Lewisham Hospital. I managed to turn left also whilst scrubbing off the speed. Stopped within an inch of my front wheel hitting his passenger door. Damn near shoot my pants. Tosspot driver.


----------



## fossyant (19 Sep 2013)

No rain this morning which was a bonus. Couldn't try out the new (replacement) overshoes !


----------



## ianrauk (19 Sep 2013)

BSRU said:


> A good ride in today, dry, light breeze and about +9 plus no problems with traffic.
> The Bianchi road bike that I thought was going to be used in some decent SCR yesterdayturned out to be a 1885 Bianchi, a black one.
> The user looked inexperienced, *too big a gear when pulling away* from the lights and too much time looking at his left pedal trying to get the cleat engaged.



I see this all too often on my commute. All the gear roadie cyclists too. Nothing like a little bit of anticipation to go into the lower gears when slowing down so you can pull away quicker.


----------



## subaqua (19 Sep 2013)

Ciar said:


> Nice ride in this morning, decided to try out my new items from wiggle, my new tights not something i have ever worn in my life previously and my buff, even though it was 11 degress, once i got going the benefits of both items was obvious, all in all got to work without any real incident apart from some twat messing around on maryland r/about, actually two twats one being a minicab yay..


 

Maryland RAB has a cockend of a design. The taxi office at the station is always a PITA as the cabs park on the zig zags for the zebra ( as does the driving school cars !!)


----------



## BSRU (19 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I see this all too often on my commute. All the gear roadie cyclists too. Nothing like a little bit of anticipation to go into the lower gears when slowing down so you can pull away quicker.


Maybe my example of sprinting away in a low gear might register with the rider, especially as I pulled away very easily despite going up a 1km drag on a bike at least 14kg heavier than his Bianchi.


----------



## Ciar (19 Sep 2013)

subaqua said:


> Maryland RAB has a cockend of a design. The taxi office at the station is always a PITA as the cabs park on the zig zags for the zebra ( as does the driving school cars !!)



Agreed it's a bloody stupid design, i get lucky in the morning as rarely any cabs there when i pass by, it's the evening when they park up as your heading round the r/abt and going left up the high road,always some numpty parked just after the crossing.


----------



## HLaB (19 Sep 2013)

Supposed to bucket later although the latest forecast says it'll be by, by the evening commute 
So I headed out for a wee ride this morning, also felt like I needed some hill climbing practice and tackled this wee beastie; well OK its not a hill but the heavy fixie make it seem like one (stats). As with the last couple of days, It was a nice refreshing wind but not as strong. Other than the enjoyable spin nothing really happened; I quickly realised I'd forgot my boxer shorts  so I'm wearing my bibs under my works a trousers which meant I could't go to hard to build up a sweat. I also was running a new Garmin 200; havent customised it yet so there's no auto pause (so including lights etc, I was 15.2mph for the 26 miles). I didn't like that the 200 doesn't show the actual clock (am/pm), so I'll have to see if I can custom it too.


----------



## nilling (19 Sep 2013)

First time on my winter bike this morning and beginning to believe it’s cursed! So many idiots out this morning!

Approaching a busy entrance to BAe Warton on my left when I hear the car behind me accelerating. Straight away my spidey-senses are thinking left-hook. And sure enough just as the driver gets his bonnet in front I turn my head and watch him switch on his indicators. I slow up quickly and pull up behind him. When he gets to the junction he comes to a complete stop!?! And here is why you should NEVER undertake a left-hooker. No, he has not stopped to let me pass on the inside but to let the oncoming car turn into the junction! Such a considerate fooking motorist 

I also had a punishment/frustration pass. A zombie ped on his mobile who just ran across the road right in front of me who I heard say “just nearly got run over by a cyclist!”. A failed parallel-turner who nearly collided with an oncoming van.

Then to top it all when I get to the bike sheds at work there’s a smoker stood right in front of the No Smoking sign. I point at the sign and he points at the rain and shrugs. You see the smoking shelter is around the corner and that means he would get wet. After the ride I’ve just had I cannot hold my tongue any more, “I’ve not cycled for an hour just to breath that shite in!”. He just sulked off ...


----------



## sazzaa (19 Sep 2013)

Today I had the perfect commute. Good weather (cold, sunny, no wind and a few raindrops), a guy on a tractor stopped what he was doing and gave me a friendly nod as I passed, an old man on a zimmer got out of my way on a trail, a cat saw me and ran down the trail in front of me, there were ducks out on the big pond, all the lights were at green and drivers were generally very courteous.

It made me remember why I started doing this in the first place - to enjoy the outdoors and come into work feeling refreshed 

There seems to be a correlation between me smiling at drivers and them giving me more room in return. I'm going to use this going forward.


----------



## apb (19 Sep 2013)

left the flat thinking "it's just light rain". I don't need the mudguards or to put waterproof trousers and over shoes. By the end of my commute i was soaked through.


----------



## HLaB (19 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Nearly got wiped out today by a left hooker. Scary stuff. Good thing I reacted quickly and have very good brakes. Was scooting along the A21, about 20mph in the bus lane. A silver Merc pulled alongside, overtook and did a sudden left turn into Lewisham Hospital. I managed to turn left also whilst scrubbing off the speed. Stopped within an inch of my front wheel hitting his passenger door. Damn near s*** my pants. Tosspot driver.


 
Aggh


----------



## glenn forger (19 Sep 2013)

Gouge the door with your pedal, then ask for the driver details as your pedal may be damaged.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Sep 2013)

HLaB said:


> Supposed to bucket later although the latest forecast says it'll be by, by the evening commute
> So I headed out for a wee ride this morning, also felt like I needed some hill climbing practice and tackled this wee beastie; well OK its not a hill but the heavy fixie make it seem like one (stats). As with the last couple of days, It was a nice refreshing wind but not as strong. Other than the enjoyable spin nothing really happened; I quickly realised I'd forgot my boxer shorts  so I'm wearing my bibs under my works a trousers which meant I could't go to hard to build up a sweat. I also was running a new Garmin 200; havent customised it yet so there's no auto pause (so including lights etc, I was 15.2mph for the 26 miles). I didn't like that the 200 doesn't show the actual clock (am/pm), so I'll have to see if I can custom it too.



Even I wouldn't claim that as a hill!

Absolutely throwing it down here in Leicester at the moment, supposed to be clear for the home run.


----------



## HLaB (19 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Even I wouldn't claim that as a hill!
> 
> Absolutely throwing it down here in Leicester at the moment, supposed to be clear for the home run.


Yip its pretty Flat round here and head to the Fens, its flatter still  Head 25miles or so and you get steeper hills (Rutland) but they are not much longer so its still Fixie territory (I'm running a 13.5kg + fixie but that can still cope). I've had to head to the Wales/Scotland/ The Alps for climbs over a mile.

The rain is just beginning to hit here but hopefully it passes in time for this evening commute.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Sep 2013)

HLaB said:


> I didn't like that the 200 doesn't show the actual clock (am/pm), so I'll have to see if I can custom it too.


I don't think you can unfortunately.......unless there are any tech whizzes on here that have some workaround.


----------



## Tim Hall (19 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Nearly got wiped out today by a left hooker. Scary stuff. Good thing I reacted quickly and have very good brakes. Was scooting along the A21, about 20mph in the bus lane. A silver Merc pulled alongside, overtook and did a sudden left turn into Lewisham Hospital. I managed to turn left also whilst scrubbing off the speed. Stopped within an inch of my front wheel hitting his passenger door. Damn near s*** my pants. Tosspot driver.


Good reactions there. Did you educate the driver as to the foolishness of his/her ways?


----------



## ianrauk (19 Sep 2013)

Tim Hall said:


> Good reactions there. Did you educate the driver as to the foolishness of his/her ways?




What you think Tim?


----------



## potsy (19 Sep 2013)

Next time @ianrauk mentions how few times it rains in the average commuting year remind me to come down there and give him a slap from all the wet mancs


----------



## ianrauk (19 Sep 2013)

potsy said:


> Next time @ianrauk mentions how few times it rains in the average commuting year remind me to come down there and give him a slap from all the wet mancs




It's actually just started raining...


----------



## potsy (19 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> It's actually just started raining...


----------



## 4F (19 Sep 2013)

Dry here


----------



## ianrauk (19 Sep 2013)

potsy said:


>




lolol


----------



## Tim Hall (19 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> What you think Tim?


"I say my good man, you and I nearly collided. Have a care sir, have a care".

And with that I raised my cap and bade him good day.

Was it anything like that?


----------



## ianrauk (19 Sep 2013)

Tim Hall said:


> "I say my good man, you and I nearly collided. Have a care sir, have a care".
> 
> And with that I raised my cap and bade him good day.
> 
> Was it anything like that?




Close...


----------



## dave r (19 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> It's actually just started raining...



I looked at the forecast and took the car, but it waited till I got to work before it started  and then stopped an hour before I left for home.


----------



## Hip Priest (19 Sep 2013)

Well I got soaked on the way in, and soaked on the way home. It was rubbish.


----------



## ComedyPilot (19 Sep 2013)

Moist on the way in - dry on the way back......

Paging @Fnaar


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Sep 2013)

Windy but dry and sunny when I left work tonight. 10 miles into the ride a roadie catches me and politely points out my back wheel looks buckled, I flippantly said "I know, that's why I am going so slow", he nodded and went by. I look down at the rear wheel and it is wobbling like mad, no wonder it was hard work! Jump off the bike and have a look, I can see one broken spoke but it looks more wobbly than one broken spoke, abandoned the ride and limped 6 miles home.

Apologies to the roadie if I sounded like an arse and thanks for pointing it out to me.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Sep 2013)

And @potsy will be pleased to hear that it had stopped raining an hour before my commute, so was a dry run home


----------



## potsy (19 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> And @potsy will be pleased to hear that it had stopped raining an hour before my commute, so was a dry run home


Glad to hear it, my waterproofs have just about dried out now


----------



## kipster (19 Sep 2013)

Fast ride home but got a very close pass from a numpty. I didn't react well to this and chased the car down, caught him in a traffic queue, a lot of f'ing and blinding, threats of violence from us both. Not proud of myself as I've been doing really well on the self control bit. The spare adrenalin got used up on the evening club ride and I got a 9th overall on a Strava segment.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (19 Sep 2013)

Fool moon tonight so was expecting the worse,guess that will come tomorrow or Saturday night.Had my workmate with me.The tin box people were generally good but was cut up at Cambridge Heath,Upper Thames street suddenly filled up with traffic near Tower Gateway.Three Bridges on the way in and the cool fixie courier dude near Lambeth Bridge cycling at about three miles an hour.



kipster said:


> Fast ride home but got a very close pass from a numpty. I didn't react well to this and chased the car down, caught him in a traffic queue, a lot of f'ing and blinding, threats of violence from us both. Not proud of myself as I've been doing really well on the self control bit. The spare adrenalin got used up on the evening club ride and I got a 9th overall on a Strava segment.



Im the same,apart from the Strava bit.


----------



## BSRU (20 Sep 2013)

Lovely ride in on the road bike this morning only spoilt by my second CC long sleeve jersey zip failure
I will have to be nice to my Mrs and see if she can fix this one as well


----------



## Andrew_P (20 Sep 2013)

Oily rain or loads of numpties driving around with a Diesel leak, Wednesday pulling away from set of lights near Redhill I was wheel spinning the rear trying to pull off, spent the rest of the ride taking it easy and running through puddles

Yesterday quite a bit around as well. quite strange. Someone must of complained loads of fullers earth around.

Some really bizarre overnight new road surface of the brow of Redhill going South, surface was fine and now either side of a junction they have laid a random 30ft of anti skid tarmac.

Normal shoot driving, but I have been ignoring that.


----------



## J.Primus (20 Sep 2013)

I tried to cycle off a hangover this morning. Didn't work. However I have to cycle to our data centre for work today so will attempt to banish it later. My bicycle will defeat this hangover if it kills me.


----------



## Frood42 (20 Sep 2013)

Got the bike back last night from Halfords, seemed ok for the short ride home, and traffic was fine.

Will be going for a long ride tommorrow to test the bike properly before I fill in the online survery (lets see if I can give 0 stars to the store that wrecked my wheel).


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Sep 2013)

Dry, sunny and not so windy. Felt like I was flying on the road bike (I wasn't) with two straight wheels. Only thing that spoilt the ride was having to get off bike and go into work


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Dry, sunny and not so windy. Felt like I was flying on the road bike (I wasn't) with two straight wheels. Only thing that spoilt the ride was having to get off bike and go into work


Yep, I hated work so much that I gave it up  Now I am so poor that I can hardly run the bikes but who cares, I am stress free and relaxed. Are you going to have to put the hybrid into the bike shop to get looked at?


----------



## BSRU (20 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Only thing that spoilt the ride was having to get off bike and go into work



A common problem


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep, I hated work so much that I gave it up  Now I am so poor that I can hardly run the bikes but who cares, I am stress free and relaxed. Are you going to have to put the hybrid into the bike shop to get looked at?



Only the back wheel, hopefully they will fix it while I wait, they normally do.



BSRU said:


> A common problem



See you have broken 10,000km


----------



## BSRU (20 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> See you have broken 10,000km



Third year in a row I have completed the previous years total by the middle of September
Still a couple of kilometres behind you.


----------



## Ciar (20 Sep 2013)

Enjoyable ride in this morning, was taking it easy as it's my 3rd one this week and the legs are now feeling it, i am also trying to save some enery to take the 29'er and ruin myself in mud tomorrow afternoon ;-)


----------



## nilling (20 Sep 2013)

Last night I had a 22 mph tailwind but I was on my SS bike aw bugger! Nice dry ride in this morning.


----------



## fossyant (20 Sep 2013)

Very light rain (if that's what you'd call it) this morning, no 'waterproofs' at all needed. Another trip into Manchester - potentially two meetings, but both at the same time - I chose the one that had pastries (had 3 as the women were on diets) .


----------



## HLaB (20 Sep 2013)

Just a short slow commute for me this morning; I had come down with food poisoning yesterday and am still a bit of a ghost  Had somebody wanting an SCR this morning but I wasnt in the shape for it. He been holding up the car/mpv in front of me (chappeau the driver for their patience) and when it got room to overtake, I breezed by him in its draught. He didn't like that and I could hear him pedalling furiously to catch up/draft and overtake. I just carried on my same pace, he then turned off and took a shorter route (wrong way up a oneway street and not waiting for lights); I took the legal route and suprise, suprise who did I see at the end


----------



## clid61 (21 Sep 2013)

HLaB said:


> Just a short slow commute for me this morning; I had come down with food poisoning yesterday and am still a bit of a ghost  Had somebody wanting an SCR this morning but I wasnt in the shape for it. He been holding up the car/mpv in front of me (chappeau the driver for their patience) and when it got room to overtake, I breezed by him in its draught. He didn't like that and I could hear him pedalling furiously to catch up/draft and overtake. I just carried on my same pace, he then turned off and took a shorter route (wrong way up a oneway street and not waiting for lights); I took the legal route and suprise, suprise who did I see at the end




SCR?


----------



## fossyant (21 Sep 2013)

clid61 said:


> SCR?



Silly Commuter Racing !! We all do it.


----------



## clid61 (21 Sep 2013)

Too true !


----------



## Twelve Spokes (21 Sep 2013)

HLaB said:


> I took the legal route and suprise, suprise who did I see at the end



Who?

Yesterday really,254 bus overtook after sticking his foot down at Whitechapel only fo me to overtake him about a minute later,if it was that.Guess I was holding him up too much.I knew where the bus stop was so it seemed his rushing up the high road was pretty pointless especially as there were peds all over the place.25 bus pulled out in front of us at Mile End and although this was no bother to me as I could guess what was going to happen my workmate took this personally.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Sep 2013)

fossyant said:


> Silly Commuter Racing !! We all do it.



I don't.....................






much


----------



## Ollie W (21 Sep 2013)

My commute ended abruptly when I opened the bike shed to find... no bike. It's been nicked and we think we know who by. Police called but I doubt I'll get the bike back and we'd just moved house so the home insurance hadn't sorted themselves out. So gutted.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (22 Sep 2013)

Ollie W said:


> My commute ended abruptly when I opened the bike shed to find... no bike. It's been nicked and we think we know who by. Police called but I doubt I'll get the bike back and we'd just moved house so the home insurance hadn't sorted themselves out. So gutted.



My bike has pride of place in my kitchen.

My workmate has his bike in his garage and that has been nicked recently also.He was gutted also,can't say I blame him.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (22 Sep 2013)

Well the ride in on the Saturday was fine till the last half mile.So I positioned myself at the front of the vehicle on the right to go onto Waterloo roundabout.We had been on a detour right up to Vauxhall Bridge from the Blackfriars overpass and back via Lambeth Bridge/Westminster Bridge and York Road.Doing it legally instead of cutting up onto the pavement to gain acess to Waterloo.My workmate was hard on the right but I didn't like that position as previous experience tells me that the local penis will squeeze pass yet again and I do hate that.Lights change and 4x4 on the left sticks his foot on the accelerator and I can't tell where the hell he is going,whether he is going left right or about to take off(He's actually targeted for my rear wheel as I look behind and am aware of what's going on behind me and try to get out of the way).So I remark on the fact of no indications at all as im going round the roundabout to which he slows his panzer (just as he's entering Waterloo Bridge),offending the moped rider right behind him,because he wants to argue the point,then there's me telling him just drive.So off I go.The whole point is though I must have held him up for a few seconds and this must have offended him enormously.It's funny how they go into one and drive like idiots.Yes I can see now my position was $h1t so I will probably use different tactics to avoid the morons.

No probs on the return.


----------



## BSRU (23 Sep 2013)

Woke up an hour late, consequently skipped breakfast, misty and drizzle during the ride, the PF visits while I'm out in the countryside but apart from that an excellent ride in


----------



## fossyant (23 Sep 2013)

I believe there is traffic chaos near home. Looked OK to me when I set of - very nearly phoned the wife to say it was OK. The road works must have commenced after I set off. Should be an entertaining return later !

Fast run in, little wind. No meetings with pastries today , although I've just found out one later has 'lunch' as we have visitors. Bonus !! I will await more colleagues on 'diets' so I can eat their share.


----------



## Spartak (23 Sep 2013)

Left home at 4:30 this morning & the temperature was 17 degrees  
Short sleeve jersey & shorts !

Good ride in with very little wind either !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Sep 2013)

Game of chicken with a hare this morning, fearless bloody thing, I braked, he laughed and hopped into the hedgerow.


----------



## Linford (23 Sep 2013)

A lovely uneventful commute which was only disrupted by one close pass by a HGV 

However, it got better by Strava listing 3 Personal Bests on segments of my ride in


----------



## HLaB (23 Sep 2013)

Just a slow recovery commute for me today, I was 5 mins later (Monday Morning ) so there was chaos down Oundle Road (certainly made me glad I wasn't in a car), however the chaos on Oundle Road meant the normal chaos at the Rivergate Gyratory was non existant and I had the three lanes almost to my self. Only dissappointment when I woke up it was blue sky by the time I got out of the door 45mins later it was grey and misty


----------



## Frood42 (23 Sep 2013)

Took the bike for an extended commute again this morning (30 miles), downside being up at 05:15 (still dark).
South Woodford -> to the end of Chelsea Embankment -> then back to work at Ilford.
http://app.strava.com/activities/81975827

Still shorts weather, although I was drenched in sweat when I got to work, which gave me the chills when I got off the bike.
I am really hoping the kit dries off properly before the ride home.

Other than that, it was a fairy pleasent ride, and it's probably better to ride on the main roads of London, which are well lit, than some of the back roads around Epping.


----------



## Kies (23 Sep 2013)

[QUOTE 2668469, member: 1314"]On Friday I saw a young Sikh bloke with a turban on CS7. Which is a first on the commute. This morning I saw another young Indian bloke, with all the roadie gear, talking into his blue tooth in proper Punjabi – a proper old country Indian accent, not an anglified one. Which was another first on the commute.

Warm and humid this morning, roads quiet.

No more cycling, after this evening, until Friday now, as I’m in Glasgowcitizenland.[/quote]

You should come back to the motherland (Southall) - plenty of turbans :-)


----------



## Linford (23 Sep 2013)

I was in the Brent/Edmonton area on Saturday. Some bloke wearing a Turban came past me in a new model BMW X5.
Don't see them being worn up my way among the Asian community.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (23 Sep 2013)

Another dull commute in this morning, weather wise, waiting to bump into the car driver which I had a bit of a mental at last week. I usually see the car now and again. Going to see if they try and run me into the gutter again, or if my psychotic behaviour has made them think twice about having their wing mirror a couple of inches from my hand. Muppets!


----------



## Origamist (23 Sep 2013)

Did a bit of cleaning and minor fettling on the commuting bike yesterday. I adjusted the brakes and they were "perfectly" aligned when I gave the wheels a spin by hand. When I hit the roads this morning the back brake was rubbing something rotten and I'd forgotten my allen keys! Being a true moron, I continued on regardless without heading home to adjust them. Av speed 2mph slower and brake blocks worn...

Just because a wheel spins unhindered on a stand, does not mean that it responds in the same manner when the bike is encumbered with an 80kg lump of dim-wittedness and obstinancy.

Note to self - do not eschew a shake-down ride.


----------



## Glow worm (23 Sep 2013)

Lovely commute today- especially as it was the first for a couple of weeks. Ideal temperature but quite misty first thing, so needed the lights on, which is more than could be said of most of the cars. Pretty quick too (for me anyway!) as I even managed to overtake a few other cyclists - almost unheard of for me normally on my 10 mile route, (apart from on the covered railway bridge in Cambridge where a lot of them slow to walking pace due to the slope). Incident free too, apart from the charity minibus that inexplicably veered into my path on a roundabout. Had to bang on the side of thing to let the pillock know I was there. I didn't know that taking poorly kiddies to the seaside gives you the right to drive like a complete tool, but apparently it does!


----------



## Twelve Spokes (23 Sep 2013)

No probs,unlike Saturday's commute in.


----------



## Blurb (23 Sep 2013)

2000 miles of London potholes finally killed one of my mudguard clips this morning. Superbly bodged with elastic bands for the journey home!


----------



## HLaB (23 Sep 2013)

A meandering commute for me; I couldn't be bothered filtering through a traffic Jam on a long narrow street so opted for a housing estate instead then followed its one way system out and a wider road.


----------



## stowie (23 Sep 2013)

First time I cycled back through Mile End Road / Bow / Stratford for a while.

Traffic was terrible around by Bow junction presumably because the blackwall tunnel was shut. The whole roundabout was gridlocked and everyone was honking their horns as if that might make matters better. As I weaved in and out of the traffic I suddenly yelled at the top of my voice "you should have bought a bike, f**kers". Followed by a slightly insane cackle that really needed me to swish a cape for full effect. I have absolutely no idea where this compulsion came from but it amused me, if not the drivers. I left them honking their horns and went to filter through the traffic towards Stratford.


----------



## dave r (23 Sep 2013)

I did 73 miles yesterday and was surprised to find the legs were very lively this morning, tonight however it was a different storey, nothing there, its most disconcerting to find you've got Friday legs on a Monday evening. Apart from that it was just another days commuting, the only thing of interest was that its warmed up, I've had to put away the winter jacket and get the summer jersey out again.


----------



## BSRU (24 Sep 2013)

Nice and foggy this morning, too many drivers not bothering to even put their lights on let alone their fog lights. Silver/grey cars with no lights on are like ghost cars suddenly appearing out of the fog.

Great fun cycling past a long line of traffic going into town, again.


----------



## fossyant (24 Sep 2013)

To the 125 rider I had a little 'filtering competition' with. You lose ! I'm not as fat as you and my bike is highy agile (plus my hr is about 160 and you are half asleep).


----------



## apb (24 Sep 2013)

Did the nursery run on the hybrid. Me and the wee man scalped three and were scalped once.


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Sep 2013)

stowie said:


> First time I cycled back through Mile End Road / Bow / Stratford for a while.
> 
> Traffic was terrible around by Bow junction presumably because the blackwall tunnel was shut. The whole roundabout was gridlocked and everyone was honking their horns as if that might make matters better. As I weaved in and out of the traffic I suddenly yelled at the top of my voice "you should have bought a bike, f**kers". Followed by a slightly insane cackle that really needed me to swish a cape for full effect. I have absolutely no idea where this compulsion came from but it amused me, if not the drivers. I left them honking their horns and went to filter through the traffic towards Stratford.


 

I have those joyous moments too from time to time but am not given to profanity.


----------



## HLaB (24 Sep 2013)

It was pretty foggy when I got up and left, so I doubled up on lights but within 300-400m it had lifted  I left the flat 5 mins earlier today also, so I just missed the School traffic chaos.


----------



## potsy (24 Sep 2013)

HLaB said:


> It was pretty foggy when I got up and left, so I doubled up on lights but within 300-400m it had lifted  I left the flat 5 mins earlier today also, so I just missed the School traffic chaos.


I forgot about the school chaos near the end of my homeward commute, I tend to use a shared path as it leads almost right to my door and keeps me from having to turn right off a busy 2 lane road.
Just turned the corner and there was a wave of school uniform wearing kids, luckily I just got there before them, since when did schools shut before 3pm? Lazy feckers


----------



## stowie (24 Sep 2013)

Arjimlad said:


> I have those joyous moments too from time to time but am not given to profanity.



I am slightly ashamed of myself. I did review what I shouted on my cam and it was what I said - which is very unusual of me - normally a close pass will draw some sarcastic comments muttered under my breath.

The outburst was shortly after seeing two drivers honking their horns at each other and waving their hands in exasperation. I think I meant to say it to myself but my volume control went wonky.


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Sep 2013)

stowie said:


> I am slightly ashamed of myself. I did review what I shouted on my cam and it was what I said - which is very unusual of me - normally a close pass will draw some sarcastic comments muttered under my breath.
> 
> The outburst was shortly after seeing two drivers honking their horns at each other and waving their hands in exasperation. I think I meant to say it to myself but my volume control went wonky.


 

I entirely agree with the sentiment ..lol !


----------



## fossyant (24 Sep 2013)

Long 20 mile route home. 1st time this year. Despatched a Cannondale Super Six on the mad mile. Watch my plumb drop off now before it gets fixed


----------



## paul04 (24 Sep 2013)

On the way to work this morning, I seen 6 cyclists and not 1 had lights on the bike, even a cheap set of lights from poundland/ebay are better than nothing at all

It was busy on the road this morning, but a good bike ride to work, and quite mild as well.

Riding the bike home in the sunshine only means one thing, going the long way home


----------



## BSRU (24 Sep 2013)

Lots of people and traffic in the town centre this evening, something to do with load of overpaid prima donnas arriving from London.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (24 Sep 2013)

BSRU said:


> Lots of people and traffic in the town centre this evening, something to do with load of overpaid prima donnas arriving from London.



You pay monkeys,you get peanuts.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Sep 2013)

Like summer today in Leicester, s/s top and shorts for both trips to and from work


----------



## Origamist (24 Sep 2013)

Got passed by a quick guy with a pannier on the way home tonight, nr Ashley. Tucked in behind for half a mile and then took a long turn at the front and ramped up the speed, before turning off. He thanked me as we went our separate ways, but I was glad to escape as I was suffering at this point. Nice to have some company for a change though.


----------



## dave r (25 Sep 2013)

I'm going to need rader this morning, thick fog in Coventry, I've had to dig the lights out.


----------



## BSRU (25 Sep 2013)

Very patchy fog but when encountered it was very dense, down to 100 metres in places but most of the ride was fog free.
Two private hire drivers infected with MGIF(must get in front) syndrome this morning, apart from them another excellent ride in.


----------



## HLaB (25 Sep 2013)

Needed my doubled up lights this morning, it was a bit of the proverbial pea souper.

Oh edit: I've just remembered the one non event; I had the temerity to stay on the road through a massively over designed junction, and got peeped at, although the pr@t couldn't go any then three car lengths to the usual queue from the Rivergate Gyratory


----------



## Origamist (25 Sep 2013)

Wet again – the forecasters were wrong! Decided to wear my new lightweight rain mac and sweated like a pig. Two things in life I know for sure, 1) meteorology is as reliable as astrology 2) a lightweight, waterproof and breathable jacket will never meet all of the aforementioned criteria.

Heading towards Ashley, but from a distance, I saw a guy by the side of the road with his bike upside down and covered head-to-toe in mud. Ahh, I thought, someone training for the cyclo-cross season by toughing it out on country fields and paths. As I get closer, I noticed that what I first thought was mud, were actually tattoos all over his body, including head and face! I asked if he needed help, but he said he was fine…


----------



## fossyant (25 Sep 2013)

Didn't bother with waterproofs, other than overshoes. Rain was very light, and it was way too warm. Had a poor nights sleep from extending last night's commute (pain) so took it easy. Passed a colleague stuck in the car park called Pallatine Road - she said I'd whizzed past and was gone. Another colleague joked, "Oh you look like you've just ridden in the rain" - wet hair ! 

No meetings today, no free pastries and no free lunches (got another lunch yesterday) - disaster . Just hope my sarnies I made on monday are still fresh ?


----------



## potsy (25 Sep 2013)

What's all this talk of rain from you two, was perfectly dry at 5am


----------



## Hacienda71 (25 Sep 2013)

I am playing bike roulette on the commute at the moment, rode carbon Monday, steel Tuesday and aluminium today. I am not however going to MTB it tomorrow. Somethings would simply be taking it too far......


----------



## Frood42 (25 Sep 2013)

Fairly nice ride across London again, only one prat in a lorry almost taking me out near Bow Flyover.

I go over the FlyOver, but I dislike this part of the road (http://goo.gl/maps/cSNtZ) just after the traffic lights, as it goes from two lanes to two lanes with bus stops and a crappy cycle lane, and as I go over the flyover I tend to be in primary to ward off the impatient twats, that is if a lorry doesn't cut me up just after the traffic lights.

Stratford going into Central London wasn't too bad.
However Central London into Stratford is a complete mess, bad planning by the people doing the roadworks by the looks of it, as at one point three lanes becomes two, and then one lane, so again you get impatient twats behind you in the narrow lane.

Cannot wait for the cycle lane to open up, that road never needed three lanes (http://goo.gl/maps/QCg16), so taking out a lane for bikes was only sensible.


----------



## tadpole (25 Sep 2013)

Dry short ride in (9 1/4 miles) I got the shock of my life when not one but two buses waited for me to get passed two pinch points before my last hill sprint,


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Sep 2013)

Approaching slowing, queuing traffic which was moving along at about 8mph, a young woman drviver thought it would be a good time to get out her phone & began texting or tweeting as I was alongside. I smiled & said "Pay attention, please put it down" and she duly obliged by so doing, without swearing at me either !

I saw her later on and she was still phone-less.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Sep 2013)

very foggy for most of the ride in , still very warm though.


----------



## donnydave (25 Sep 2013)

Foggy McFog Fogstons this morning, hardly anyone with lights on, both cars and bicycles. Great looming grey shapes materialising out the mirk with no reduction in speed to suit the conditions. Seems to be the way of it now, was it always thus?


----------



## helston90 (25 Sep 2013)

Took advantage of this morning being dry and still and extended the commute- for one reason or another I've not been able to do this for a while, so this mornings route went from 12 miles to 21 and encompassed 1500+ feet of climbing. 
And now the drizzle has set in, so I'm glad I chose to do it on the way to work.


----------



## Sandeep2504 (25 Sep 2013)

Apparently I'm a c you next Tuesday because i delayed a man from pulling out from side road to collect my light which had fallen off while cycling all while observing the highway code....hmmmm


----------



## 400bhp (25 Sep 2013)

Origamist said:


> Wet again – the forecasters were wrong! Decided to wear my new lightweight rain mac and sweated like a pig. Two things in life I know for sure, 1) meteorology is as reliable as astrology 2) a lightweight, waterproof and breathable jacket will never meet all of the aforementioned criteria.
> 
> Heading towards Ashley, but from a distance, I saw a guy by the side of the road with his bike upside down and covered head-to-toe in mud. Ahh, I thought, someone training for the cyclo-cross season by toughing it out on country fields and paths. As I get closer, I noticed that what I first thought was mud, were actually tattoos all over his body, including head and face! I *asked if he needed help*, but he said he was fine…



Help in general, or for the bike?


----------



## biggs682 (25 Sep 2013)

big smile commute as the good old faithful marin was out so ran out of gears after about 200 yards


----------



## fossyant (25 Sep 2013)

Really wished I had not put any waterproofs on. Weird weather tonight. Muggy and mizzle, but sproadic. Started with no cape, but in pocket. Had to stop as it was coming down. Rolled a mile and it had stopped, and dry roads. Pulled over and removed cape. Argh. Hate weather like this. Either chuck it down or don't bother.


----------



## HLaB (25 Sep 2013)

I went for a relaxed bimble after work which became more relaxed when my fix cog decided to unscrew its self on a descent with a bump half way down! Fixed that but I wasn't carrying latex gloves. So stopped of at the boating lake or whatever its called and washed them a bit. The water at 6:30pm'ish was lovely and warm :-)


----------



## Twelve Spokes (25 Sep 2013)

Not a bad commute in and return.Was very angry on Southwark Bridge more with myself because I felt knackered more due to work rather than cycling but I improved.Sixth day in seven,day off tomorrow.Was determined not to get wound up and I didn't.


----------



## Spartak (25 Sep 2013)

Long may this 'Indian Summer' continue ..... great conditions tonight very little wind & 16 degrees 

Took it nice & easy, lots of traffic on Avon ring road though - M4 closed again !!!


----------



## BSRU (26 Sep 2013)

Started of with mizzle, mist and drizzle, this meant the front half of me got wet.
But it eventually cleared up resulting in the last half hour on dry roads, my clothes almost dried by the time I got to work, just a little damp.


----------



## Origamist (26 Sep 2013)

Came across my first _bona fide_ idiot after 6 months in Cheshire as I passed a coach/bus that had pulled in and had a queue of 6-7 cars behind it in Bedells Lane, Wilmslow. I had passed all of the cars, but the coach started to pull away and indicate as I was passing its front axle – no problem, as there was quite a speed differential between us and I was able to pull back in front of the coach without impeding it. Five seconds later, repeated beeps! I look back and the frothing, gawping driver is mouthing something at me. I ignore him and he tail-gates me but can’t pass (I’m about a metre from the kerb and there is traffic in the opposite direction) . Three seconds later, more beeps. I ignore him as we are approaching queuing traffic (12 cars at least) at the top of Hawthorn Lane. I then move into the opposite lane to pass the queue, turn, smile, and give the driver a wave. I don’t see him again and think he is an odd sort to be driving a bus…


----------



## Frood42 (26 Sep 2013)

Ended up leaving late, so had to cut the commute this morning from 31 miles down to 26 miles.

Fairly uneventful, although I am sure I had the same Sunrise (or something like that) lorry come from behind me again at Bow, far too close to me for the size of vehicle, but I kept a strong position as I was NOT going to be intimidated by the twunt and to stop the same close pass that was done yesterday.

A few cyclists out, not many going from east to west, a few going west to east, but the last stretch through Mile End to Stratford and then to Ilford is normally very lonely.

Stratford is still a mess with the road works...


----------



## tadpole (26 Sep 2013)

After yesterday's pleasant ride, where no one tried to kill me, it was a shame to return to normal service, an articulated tesco truck driver, shouted abuse at me for cycling at the very edge of the the cycle lane, The lane was chockablock with horse sh%t glass and other detritus. His punishment pass was performed whilst going down hill, round a bend in the road under a railway bridge on what is effectively a blind curve in the fog/dark. Whilst he was performing the maneuver he was winding up/down his window holding his phone to his ear and shouting "get off the road you creaking funt" I grabbed a small handful of brake, so his back axle did not hit me as it bounced off the curb on my side of the road. New pants were needed when I got to work.


----------



## Arjimlad (26 Sep 2013)

tadpole said:


> After yesterday's pleasant ride, where no one tried to kill me, it was a shame to return to normal service, an articulated tesco truck driver, shouted abuse at me for cycling at the very edge of the the cycle lane, The lane was chockablock with horse sh%t glass and other detritus. His punishment pass was performed whilst going down hill, round a bend in the road under a railway bridge on what is effectively a blind curve in the fog/dark. Whilst he was performing the maneuver he was winding up/down his window holding his phone to his ear and shouting "get off the road you creaking funt" I grabbed a small handful of brake, so his back axle did not hit me as it bounced off the curb on my side of the road. New pants were needed when I got to work.


 

You may not have video evidence, but I would urge you to report this neanderthal dangerfreak to Tescos anyway. It may be that he is on his last warning for such antics and you do us all a favour by getting him sacked.

You never know, until you try...


----------



## BSRU (26 Sep 2013)

Hooray, some FCN points won on the way home.
Me, beardy bloke, on my Croix de Fer, knobbly CX tyres, panniers, mudguards them on a nice looking Giant road bike.
They just could not handle my awesome power, they did look very nervous riding on the road.


----------



## Glow worm (26 Sep 2013)

What is it with Cambridge drivers and having to overtake on blind bends? I though folk there were supposed to be quite bright? they're always banging on about that 3rd rate poly in their crappy little over rated, over priced, over crowded sh4thole of a town. Grrrr! Other than that, lovely ride home!


----------



## 400bhp (26 Sep 2013)

saw a shocking piece of driving today - I was in the car, on the A556/56 just off the big roundabout at the M56 and heading back towards Altrincham.

It's 6pm, it's busy. As I exit the roundabout, 1 lane quickly becomes 2. I spot a cyclist 2-300 yards ahead so move out into the r-h lane. As does the car behind.
Utter c*** in a Red Civic TypeR (I think it was) undertook us both and had inches to spare before avoiding the cyclist and jusm back in front of us both. Then turned right at a filter another 300 yards ahead (and had to wait behind a car turning right).


----------



## Hip Priest (26 Sep 2013)

Nearly came cropper on the way home thanks to an idiotic driver and an equally idiotic cyclist. 

Was cycling at speed in a strong secondary, but matey boy in the BMW M3 behind decided to execute a close pass. Just as this happened, a Chinese student cycling on the pavement decided to move onto the road straight into my path without even a shoulder check, let alone any indication. 

I managed to squeeze between the pair of them whilst shouting 'thanks a f-ing bunch'.


----------



## BSRU (27 Sep 2013)

Another excellent commute in this morning with no problems with any motorists.
Got beeped by blue van man but a friendly beep as it was our roofer, who loves talking to me about bicycles and thinks I'm really fast as we always seem to meet when I'm going down hill.


----------



## fossyant (27 Sep 2013)

Good run this morning. Oh and a little note to dirvers smoking weed, or who have done recently.... cyclists can smell you, you stink. This morning the whiff came as a Toyota Verso (family car) passed me twice !


----------



## HLaB (27 Sep 2013)

A bit fresher this morning but nice and bright, the perfect weather for a decent commute, pity I only got up at 7:30am and only had time for a 5.5miler.


----------



## ska1903 (27 Sep 2013)

Decided to extend my commute today so now doing double the mileage. http://www.strava.com/activities/85207355 Have to get up and leave a bit earlier but I enjoyed it 

Weather was ok, not long stopped raining so the roads were still wet and puddly (Sp).


----------



## Maylian (27 Sep 2013)

Had one of my closest passes to date this morning, I was livid and the driver pulled up at his place of work shortly after. I had settled my mind on a confrontation, pulled up and by this time had managed to calm myself enough to say:

Me: "Excuse me but that pass back there was very close"
Him: "What? Sorry I didn't notice"
Me: "No worries, just scared the "bejeesus" out of me"
Him: Sorry.

Nothing else, no heated exchange, fisticuffs or anything. Quite civil. I would have preferred to not have that close a pass but turned out alright.


----------



## donnydave (27 Sep 2013)

Maylian said:


> Had one of my closest passes to date this morning, I was livid and the driver pulled up at his place of work shortly after. I had settled my mind on a confrontation, pulled up and by this time had managed to calm myself enough to say:
> 
> Me: "Excuse me but that pass back there was very close"
> Him: "What? Sorry I didn't notice"
> ...



well done! I had something similar, woman overtook and forced an oncoming car to slow and swerve, I was bouncing around on my seat, almost fell off in my rage. I waved thanks at the oncoming car and they nodded back, I then had about 2 mins or so before I caught the offender and had calmed down and thought of it from the offending drivers point of view, they were in a constant stream of cars and she probably momentarily dropped her concentration, didn't realise everyone in front was overtaking me (I've been there myself) and chose to force the other car out the way rather than knocking me off. so I just smiled gave her a small wave, she looked pretty sheepish and waved back saying sorry. She passed me about a mile later after some lights and almost fell off the other side of the road she gave me lots of room. Possibly a lesson learned there.


----------



## BSRU (27 Sep 2013)

Maylian said:


> Had one of my closest passes to date this morning, I was livid and the driver pulled up at his place of work shortly after. I had settled my mind on a confrontation, pulled up and by this time had managed to calm myself enough to say:
> 
> Me: "Excuse me but that pass back there was very close"
> Him: "What? Sorry I didn't notice"
> ...


"What? Sorry I didn't notice" is very disturbing


----------



## fimm (27 Sep 2013)

Lots of things this morning :-)
1) nice interaction with the driver of a Warburtons lorry - I used a side road to pull over and let him pass, got a friendly beep, then he pulled in to the petrol station/mini supermarket place just ahead and we exchanged waves as I went past.
2) white van man coming up behind me as I'm signalling right. He had loads of time to slow as I'd been signalling and moving across for ages, but I guess he didn't expect me to slow down as much as I did, and so he didn't slow down enough and ended up having to pass me rather close on my inside. I shouted something and looked back to see the driver raising his hand in what I'll take to be a wave/apology so I was molified.
3) woman using her right indicator to tell me she's going straight on at a roundabout where there is no right turn and most people turn left.
4) siver car turning right at a no right turn sign where the road even sweeps you round to the left to make it even more obvious that you shouldn't turn right there.


----------



## potsy (27 Sep 2013)

Wow, wasn't expecting this heatwave


----------



## Stephen C (27 Sep 2013)

Glow worm said:


> What is it with Cambridge drivers and having to overtake on blind bends? I though folk there were supposed to be quite bright? they're always banging on about that 3rd rate poly in their crappy little over rated, over priced, over crowded sh4thole of a town. Grrrr! Other than that, lovely ride home!



I had one this morning going out of Trumpington towards Grantchester, luckily I was on the brakes in time, as was the car coming the other way!


----------



## spenno37 (27 Sep 2013)

Chilly this morning. Maybe wearing shorts didn't help!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (27 Sep 2013)

potsy said:


> Wow, wasn't expecting this heatwave


Yep caught me out yesterday as well....had to cycle home in my helly Henson. I'm just glad it was dark!


----------



## paul04 (27 Sep 2013)

A good ride into work, but did notice a little wobble from the back tyre, looks like its not seated right.
So got to work and let the tyre down tried to reseat the tyre but no luck.
so rode home with a wobbly tyre, its not the rim, so going to swap the tyre over in a bit (got old spare in the shed) then test it on the ride to work tomorrow.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Sep 2013)

Tonights commute took me through 11,000 miles for the year  Rest day tomorrow I think.


----------



## BSRU (27 Sep 2013)

Discovered today restricted mopeds have problems with headwinds


----------



## helston90 (27 Sep 2013)

On my commute I normally never see any other cyclists going my way- so tonight was quite special. 
Overtook a roadie who was out of the saddle grinding up one of my favourite hills, so I caught him, dropped a few gears and spun past him still in the saddle- and that was that- or so I thought. 3 miles later whilst on a routine shoulder check I spot he's caught me, obviously with intent as I wasn't hanging around, fortunately his flat ground speed was as good as his climbing as I made hast into the distance- or was he just knackered from the chase? Either way I smiled and we both got a little bit fitter tonight!


----------



## Linford (27 Sep 2013)

Wore my winter Aldi gloves ...far too hot for this morning, but my fingerless gloves aren't warm enough. 
Felt a bit crap as I've got a cold, and maybe also a bit worse as I had a flu jab yesterday.

Didn't really enjoy either ride if I'm honest


----------



## potsy (27 Sep 2013)

Linford said:


> Wore my winter Aldi gloves ...far too hot for this morning, but my fingerless gloves aren't warm enough.


It is that time of year when it's 'inbetween gloves' temperature, I use the @400bhp method of a thin pair of wool/silk/merino under my mitts, perfect


----------



## fossyant (28 Sep 2013)

potsy said:


> It is that time of year when it's 'inbetween gloves' temperature, I use the @400bhp method of a thin pair of wool/silk/merino under my mitts, perfect



I've got some Decathlon full finger summer MTB gloves that are just about right when mitts will no longer do. Better dig them out of the drawer shortly.


----------



## fossyant (28 Sep 2013)

Long commute back last night again. Took advantage of the weather. If it's fine next week, might sneak in a couple more before my enforced lay off. Was second in our clubs Strava miles for the week, but the weekend bunch will be out today, so I will lose that.


----------



## Recycle (28 Sep 2013)

Two close passes on Friday. In both instances the motorists were rushing to a fresh red light. They gripe about the price of petrol but it clearly isn't nearly as expensive as what it should be.


----------



## Matthew_T (29 Sep 2013)

Recently I have been having a tailwind on the way home from work. So I decided to do some segments where I would have a nice push. Today, I managed to get 5th on two and 9th on another. Very pleased with myself. 
One good thing about having a heavy bike is that it pushes you downhill. Meaning you can comfortably average 30mph.


----------



## Ollie W (29 Sep 2013)

Tried my boss's Specialized Rockhopper which he's lending me until my bike comes back/I decide which new one I want (see Which Bike? thread). Bit small for me and needs a bit more effort to go on the road, but rather nice.


----------



## Gains84 (30 Sep 2013)

First commute after a week off (and of lay ins) so to see how dark it is at 6 was a shocker!!! Feel a cold coming on so wrapped up warm, maybe too much as was dripping with sweat by the time i got, traffic not a problem as usual for me at that time in the morning but now just the long wait to head home again, probably extended route to stretch the legs!


----------



## Beebo (30 Sep 2013)

First ride on my bike for 2 weeks having been in the middle east. It's so nice to feel the cold against your skin, I really dont like oppressive heat, you just cant escape from it.
Anyway, it seemed this morning that the boys of summer were having their last hurrah before going back to the rollers. Too many riders having a willy waving contest.


----------



## HLaB (30 Sep 2013)

Just my second shortest route to get into work before 8:30 but despite it being over half a mile shorter its barely a minute faster by the time you slow down through the shared use areas.


----------



## Frood42 (30 Sep 2013)

Uneventful commute, thankfully, but loads of cars queued through Chelsea Embankment (of course, I didn't need to queue  ).


----------



## Linford (30 Sep 2013)

WHich is really just the way I like it 
Nothing to report, no stupid overtakes, my super shortcut/long way around the horrible bum clenching section had again only 3 vehicles on it again wich was 3 cyclists... so all in all great 


Now, I can hope for a similar ride home


----------



## ianrauk (30 Sep 2013)

Where were all the other commuting cyclists today?
Very quiet ride in today. 
Was 12deg's when I left home at 7.30. But felt colder. Had to pedal just that little bit faster to warm up. And thank gawd I have a 12%'er 2 miles in to really get the blood pumping.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Sep 2013)

I left my jacket at work on Friday, so put on one of the Aldi merino baselayers on this morning under my ss jersey. The baselayer can go back into the wardrobe and stay there until the temperature drops below zero, I was baking all the way to work.


----------



## Gains84 (30 Sep 2013)

[QUOTE 2681624, member: 1314"]This morning, in my messenger bag, I carried:

_1 laptop

1 pair of office shoes

3 home-made lamb burgers with rice and grated cheese in a plastic box

1 leftover kebab from Saturday

One mini-morph pump

Spare batteries

Wallet

Jeans (blue)

1 y-front (white)

1 pair of socks

1 t-shirt (black)

1 shirt

Breath freshener_

It was heavy.[/quote]

Ditch the laptop, increase the kebabs!


----------



## Blurb (30 Sep 2013)

Took it easy in after not having a break from the commute for 8 days, and another commuter I see occasionally commented that I'd slowed down as he can't normally keep up.


----------



## Arjimlad (30 Sep 2013)

Shorter 6 miles in today as I was running a bit late, all very nice apart from a minibus driver who thought "might is right" as he deliberately failed to wait for me to pass before pulling out around parked cars, forcing me off the road. I'll look out for him another time...!


----------



## paul04 (30 Sep 2013)

Opened the shed door this morning only to find the commuter bike with yet another flat tyre, 3 punctures in 3 days

So thought sod it, and took the road bike to work, the road bike is not set up for commuting so no lights on it, so had to do a quick modification and cable tie a front light on, the rear light just clipped on my back pack.

Got home and fixed the puncture, looked like a bad inner tube as it had 4 little holes on the seam. had to put the tube in water to find them, my fault I guess for buying a couple of cheap inner tubes off ebay.

So fingers crossed that's the last of the punctures for a while.


----------



## Origamist (30 Sep 2013)

Managed to catch a wasp in my mouth on the way home - the blighter stung my gum as I tried to spit him out! Trying to extract the sting was not easy and I'm not sure if the wasp survived.
Origamist 2 - Wasp 1.


----------



## 400bhp (30 Sep 2013)

Saw the aftermaths of a cyclist knocked off this morning. Ashley crossroads. Driver had pulled across the junction without looking.

Luckily the cyclist had reacted in time and gone into the side rather than the front of the car. No damage to the bike and cyclist.

Apparently the driver "is a "cyclist as well", whatever that means in mitigation


----------



## BSRU (1 Oct 2013)

Decided to put some old GP4000s tyres on my Genesis instead of the large knobbly cyclocross tyres it came with.
What a difference it makes, an extra lovely 48km ride in this morning.
Main problem with the cyclocross tyres is they do not inspire confidence on wet tarmac and they are noisy. The ride was a little harsher going from 35 to 25mm tyres but not really noticeable.
Hopefully swapping to the ice tyres is a long way off


----------



## HLaB (1 Oct 2013)

One of the fastest commutes for a while last night even though it was a short one accross town; I had to give way to a bloke on a zebra crossing, cut through the cycle cut through/ aka carpark (blocked), and stop at the lights and mayors walk rbt. So it wouldn't have been very fast for the first mile, so I must of been flying on the fixie as it was 16.1mph by the tme I got to the rbt just outside the flat a mile later.

Not the commute but I then got changed fast as I was meeting folk at Elton Furze and again tail wind assisted I was 10 mins early (my clock said 19.3mph including the slow bit through a shared use area and through level crossing gates), we then met another mate and went on a magical mystery tour and by dark the speed had only fallen to 18.9mph and 18.4mph when I left them in the dark. I then ignored speed and let my average fall to 17.5mph by the time I was back in the flat; concentrated on not hitting the verge on unlit country lanes. Lol, the brightest setting on my new lights is on the first switch, whereas it was on the 2nd on my old lights.

http://www.strava.com/activities/86046577


----------



## fossyant (1 Oct 2013)

Extended route into the city centre. Got stuck in some school traffic so won't be using School Lane in Didsbury again (doh the name gives it away). Scalped a squad rider this morning, full GB kit, GB Dogma. Can't really claim it as he wasn't going quickly, although must admit he was a miserable bugger. No response to my cheery 'morning' despite being in full roadie kit myself.


----------



## HLaB (1 Oct 2013)

Just a short commute for me this morning; traffic was a bit of a standstill but that was about the only thing that happened or didn't happen if thats the correct way of thinking  .


----------



## Stephen C (1 Oct 2013)

Waved to 8 other cyclists, got no reply, grumpy buggers, it was a perfect morning for riding as well!


----------



## potsy (1 Oct 2013)

Stephen C said:


> Waved to 8 other cyclists, got no reply, grumpy buggers, it was a perfect morning for riding as well!


Are you in London?


----------



## Stephen C (1 Oct 2013)

potsy said:


> Are you in London?



Cambridgeshire, but many were heading in the direction of train stations, so that might explain it!


----------



## Spartak (1 Oct 2013)

Didn't see any cyclists but saw plenty of urban foxes & some bats in tunnel under M5.

Quick commute with a great tailwind, averaged 24.6kmh on my 20km commute


----------



## Biscuit (1 Oct 2013)

Stephen C said:


> Cambridgeshire, but many were heading in the direction of train stations, so that might explain it!



They should still wave the feckers. :-)


----------



## Cycleconvert (1 Oct 2013)

Back on my bike today after 10 days off due to illness. Boy did it feel good!


----------



## DCLane (1 Oct 2013)

Normal commute in - except white van man pulled out on me. He acknowledged his mistake - so 'waves' swapped.

It's the commute home and the wandering Leeds' pedestrians who are the biggest hazard.


----------



## ManiaMuse (1 Oct 2013)

Knocked off this morning by a Chelsea tractor pulling a U-turn in a stationary queue of traffic. Clearly wasn't looking, no indication, he just kept on pulling out even even as I swerved all the way to the other side of the road while on the brakes. Ended up knocked on to the opposite pavement but landed on my feet somehow.

I'm ok, bike looks a bit bent though. He says he'll pay so I'm going to tell the bike shop to quote me for EVERYTHING and see what he says then. Definitely need handlebars sorting out, will see what the bike shop says about any damage to front wheel/forks (wheel is only a month old grr!), and suspect derailleur bits might be bent too. Need new cleats definitely and will see if I can get some new shoes and pedals out of it as well.

He is a parent of a pupil at the public school I work at so likely to be fairly loaded. It's not like the bike is brand new, but for a moment of inattention and no shoulder check he could have killed me.


----------



## Arjimlad (1 Oct 2013)

ManiaMuse said:


> Knocked off this morning by a Chelsea tractor pulling a U-turn in a stationary queue of traffic. Clearly wasn't looking, no indication, he just kept on pulling out even even as I swerved all the way to the other side of the road while on the brakes. Ended up knocked on to the opposite pavement but landed on my feet somehow.
> 
> He is a parent of a pupil at the public school I work at so likely to be fairly loaded. It's not like the bike is brand new, but for a moment of inattention and no shoulder check he could have killed me.


 
Glad you were uninjured - these can be nasty incidents. Hopefully he'll have learnt something, along with the other drivers in the queue.


----------



## kipster (1 Oct 2013)

DCLane said:


> Normal commute in - except white van man pulled out on me. He acknowledged his mistake - so 'waves' swapped.
> 
> It's the commute home and the wandering Leeds' pedestrians who are the biggest hazard.


 
So that's where they all come from, I'll send them back to Leeds 

I was off the bike last week (I was on call and don't like commuting with the laptop in the panniers), lovely ride in, great traffic, got to the office to discover than I hadn't brought a suit in. Now I've forgotten socks and ties before, but a suit, never. Gave the office a laugh and fortunately the wife dropped it in for me. Looks like a bit of rain for the ride home.


----------



## paul04 (1 Oct 2013)

I took the road bike to work again (no spare inner tube for the mtb). quiet(ish) on the roads this morning and a good tailwind.
Picked up a new inner tube today so will be back on the mtb in the morning, here's hoping I don't get another puncture, 3 punctures in 3 days mean's I've had my share this year


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Oct 2013)

Riding home tonight thinking I am sure I had forgotten something. Took two miles of head scratching to realise I hadn't picked up my helmet, so turned around and got it. 

Very hard work tonight, wind is picking up in Leicester.


----------



## ClaireSaud (1 Oct 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Riding home tonight thinking I am sure I had forgotten something. Took two miles of head scratching to realise I hadn't picked up my helmet, so turned around and got it.
> 
> Very hard work tonight, wind is picking up in Leicester.


I can understand completely. Went out a couple of weeks ago and couldn't understand why my eyes were streaming so much. After a few miles I realised I had forgotten to put my glasses on! Nearly forgot my gloves yesterday as well! Maybe a check list is required

It has been very windy in N E Lincs over the past couple of days. No pain, no gain though! I could hear another commuter spurring himself on by growling and shouting at the wind. Made me laugh!


----------



## Twelve Spokes (1 Oct 2013)

Quiet commute which is the way I wanted it to be.Few ninja's no lights as usual and the Aldgate East rugby scrum (with cars) was quieter than usual.Huge roadworks vehicle at the bottom of the Bow Flyover creating a pinch point in the right hand lane,im sure that's more of a problem than the left hand lane,so I went right and stopped behind it till the cars had cleared.


----------



## Arfcollins (1 Oct 2013)

Along the A27 at Fareham was overtaken by these 3 cyclists who then taunted me for wearing Aldi lycra. I'm going to have to find a different route to work if this happens again.


----------



## BSRU (2 Oct 2013)

Short sleeve weather this morning +15 with a little drizzle and a bit murky at first.
Good ride in apart from a stupid cyclist pulling across in front of me and a driver infected with MGIF(Must Get In Front) syndrome desperate to join the back of a queue of traffic, the one I was slowing down for.


----------



## ska1903 (2 Oct 2013)

Another quiet commute just a pity about the headwind for most of the journey.


----------



## Beebo (2 Oct 2013)

I was overdressed this morning and much too hot, it's still very mild out there.


----------



## MichaelO (2 Oct 2013)

Witnessed a cyclist have a head on collision with a 5-6 year old going through Clapham Common on the cycle path. Nasty


----------



## fossyant (2 Oct 2013)

MichaelO said:


> Witnessed a cyclist have a head on collision with a 5-6 year old going through Clapham Common on the cycle path. Nasty


 
Numpty cyclist.


----------



## fossyant (2 Oct 2013)

One of those days where you wish you hadn't put on the waterproofs


----------



## MisterStan (2 Oct 2013)

Wet & windy.


----------



## HLaB (2 Oct 2013)

What a difference a day makes (please dont start singing)  And I had my winter  jacket on for the first time this year. I was deliberately going slowly so as not to build up a sweat (under the winter jacket and overtrowsers) and floated up a hill bump away from lights and a bloke on a geared road bike in short etc. furiously came by I cruised on at the same speed and reeled him over the next and flew by showing minimal effort.


----------



## mangid (2 Oct 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Wet & windy.



I'm in need of one of these today ....


----------



## DrLex (2 Oct 2013)

mangid said:


> I'm in need of one of these today ....


Looks like a Wilf Lunn Ar$e-kicking contraption!


----------



## martinclive (2 Oct 2013)

mangid said:


> I'm in need of one of these today ....


My shoes are upside down on a radiator having first poured out a good amount of water (and sand from the busway)
Hey ho - still beats driving!


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 Oct 2013)

Strong headwind, broken spoke, limp home, bike change, downpour, smidsy in Range Rover nearly forced me into oncoming traffic sub 15 mph average commute today and still preferable to being in the car.


----------



## Frood42 (2 Oct 2013)

Light traffic through Central London today, which was nice, and made for a failry uneventful commute.
It was chilly and raining this morning, the rain cleared up, but I did get a little wet, so wet from rain and sweat, nice.  

Still shorts weather, but I am wearing a long sleeved running t-shirt.

I got pulled over this morning by a police officer along Burdett Road , thankfully all he wanted was to ask me if I wanted to have my bike security marked and serviced for free.

I politely declined as I have recently had the bike serviced and still had another 5 miles to go to get to work, and I wanted to be getting to work to enjoy a nice long hot shower after my 30 mile ride.

He gave a polite "Have a nice day" as I left and I returned the compliment. 
It's nice to see officers out and about on the street, visible in their yellow hi-viz, rather than sat in cars.

I cannot see that they will have many takers along Burdett Road, I mean it does lead to the CS3 which I prefer, but most take the CS2 because it is more direct.


----------



## Stephen C (2 Oct 2013)

Good ride in this morning, I seem to go better in damp conditions, managed to average 19.7mph, only a slight interruption when the ominous hissing sound came from my rear tyre...


----------



## fossyant (2 Oct 2013)

Wet feet - good overshoes people. No such thing as wet feet, poor preparation !


----------



## HLaB (2 Oct 2013)

mangid said:


> I'm in need of one of these today ....


 I wore the cheapest mtb shoes today, there less ventilated and are actually quite dry on the inside but then again I only did 5.5miles.


----------



## clid61 (2 Oct 2013)

Finished my night shift early this morning at 0500 , heavens were throwing evrything they could at that time , Stair rods , cats and dogs you name it . Very windy too especially on top of Tower hill , overshoes drying niceely on radiator , still beats the car , love the rain for some reason


----------



## mangid (2 Oct 2013)

fossyant said:


> Wet feet - good overshoes people. No such thing as wet feet, poor preparation !



Treated myself to these for winter:







But even then, 2 hours plus in pouring rain I'm expecting wet feet :-) Even GoreTex overshoes fail after a while.


----------



## MisterStan (2 Oct 2013)

mangid said:


> Treated myself to these for winter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the SPD -SL version - love them!


----------



## kipster (2 Oct 2013)

Great commute home. Good pace, lots of cars but every single one waited and gave loads of space. Nice and warm with a little breeze, why can't more commutes be like this?


----------



## HLaB (2 Oct 2013)

A slow commute for me via a supermarket, nothing spectacular happened.


----------



## BSRU (2 Oct 2013)

Direct short commute home due to someone forgetting their keys and needing me to get home fast to let them in


----------



## fossyant (2 Oct 2013)

Wasted my time telling a driver to stop texting whilst driving no handed with a small child in the front. Got given the bird. No point talking to idiots,.


----------



## 400bhp (2 Oct 2013)

mangid said:


> Treated myself to these for winter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just fasten the velcro very tight at the top, keep the tops of socks below the top of the shoe and weirdly (If you are wearing longs) tuck the longs in the shoe rather than over the top.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (2 Oct 2013)

Looks like its going to be wet one tomorrow round ere!


----------



## Twelve Spokes (3 Oct 2013)

Commute in,ok till Victoria Embankment where a lorry gave me a bit of space over the two lanes he had control off,till he drifted to his left (cutting my space and making it a closer pass),which didn't amuse me much.On catching him near Big Ben he wasn't looking at the road at all making me suspect he was looking at a mobile phone.Diverted away from the road I wanted to use near Big Ben so I went on the diverted route and ended up on the middle entrance for Lambeth Bridge (roundabout),so proceed upto it and then noted a mad bin lorry blockhead driver taking the roundabout like he was in the binmans grand pricks.So I let him go onto Lambeth bridge first,but on doing this almost mounted the pavement and almost fell off and a bit more trick cycling from the fixie got me out of a tricky situation with the pavement.Then getting to the end of Lambeth Bridge I encounter Beemer Man and a set of traffic lights at red.SO im waiting there and the traffic lights change but beemer man doesn't move,when I look in he's fiddling with his phone and then realises the lights have changed because im getting mildly irritated,he then signals left which is a total waste of time anyway and he should have probably done it five minutes earlier.I caught Beemer Man again stuck in traffic near Westminster Bridge.Thumbs up on the Mile End Road on the way back from binmen (ironically) as they liked the 31 LED's on my frame.


----------



## mangid (3 Oct 2013)

400bhp said:


> Just fasten the velcro very tight at the top, keep the tops of socks below the top of the shoe and weirdly (If you are wearing longs) tuck the longs in the shoe rather than over the top.



Thanks for the tips !


----------



## fossyant (3 Oct 2013)

Two words. Conkers, Diesel !

Conkers. The kids yesterday were doing a grand job of collecting them on a local road last night. Lots and lots more fell overnight with the rain - let's say, it was tricky riding 23mm tyres through a minefield.

Diesel. Huge spill Westbound A560 from Councillor Lane in Cheadle through to Longley Lane in Wythenshawe. Left turn Lane into Councillor Lane was deadly - no two wheeles were getting round that. Had the back end step out on a straight section. There is nothing worse than the strong smell of diesel and wet roads. Pharp !


----------



## HLaB (3 Oct 2013)

Saw last nights weather forecast morning, night so I opted to get a ride in early doors pumped the tyres up and headed out just before sunrise expecting to switch the lights off in 5mins, the mist had other ideas however and my lights were on all the way to work. Apart from the cosistent wind and being a bit misty though it was/is a lovely morning, its hard to fathom this evening's forecast, I hope its wrong


----------



## MisterStan (3 Oct 2013)

Mild this morning!  

Looking wet this afternoon....


----------



## BSRU (3 Oct 2013)

Warm but misty and murky.
Rain later although heavy looks like it will pass through quite quickly.


----------



## Frood42 (3 Oct 2013)

What a mess the traffic was in last night around Stratford (heading to Central London), I ended up getting off the bike and walking it down the middle of the cars as I couldn't filter on the bike and the traffic was going nowhere. Unusual to be walking down the middle of what is normally a very fast road.
Once I got past all the traffic the ride was ok.

Ride this morning had an Addison Lee twunt bullying his way past me 
I had no energy this morning and the legs were being less than helpful to me making decent progress, I still did the 30 miles, but with the chilly headwind and lethargic legs it was a bit... urgh...


----------



## potsy (3 Oct 2013)

fossyant said:


> Diesel. Huge spill Westbound A560 from Councillor Lane in Cheadle through to Longley Lane in Wythenshawe. Left turn Lane into Councillor Lane was deadly - no two wheeles were getting round that. Had the back end step out on a straight section. There is nothing worse than the strong smell of diesel and wet roads. Pharp !


Cheers for that, will avoid later and go via Didsbury road.

Seems to be roadworks everywhere at the moment, Stockport's turned into a filtering battle again near Asda now that they have put a million cones down and shut off my little cut thoughs


----------



## fimm (3 Oct 2013)

Came across the aftermath of a crash on the way home yesterday. Got an idea something was up when a police car with its blue lights going overtook all the traffic waiting at the level crossing (there are ways round, but waiting is faster once you are there). Came across the crash further down the road - several ambulances there as well as police.


----------



## paul04 (3 Oct 2013)

very mild weather this morning, which made a pleasant ride into work, but not so lucky on the way home,
as the rain started, but had my full wet weather gear on


----------



## ianrauk (3 Oct 2013)

Got home just before the heavens opened...phew, very lucky. Tipping it down now.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Oct 2013)

Avoided the rain both ways today


----------



## Origamist (3 Oct 2013)

Wet, warm and slow (sounds like a porno).


----------



## fossyant (3 Oct 2013)

Total gridlock in Stockport town centre. Hissing it down with rain. Glad to be on the bike. Still rather warm and was running just under boiling point when I got home. Flung off the waterproof pronto, and went back outside. Heating on and the oven was too much.


----------



## DCLane (3 Oct 2013)

Wet evening in Leeds, misty too - with lots of queueing cars and a few close passes when they were moving.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (3 Oct 2013)

DCLane said:


> Wet evening in Leeds, misty too - with lots of queueing cars and a few close passes when they were moving.



I hope you nicked them.


----------



## potsy (3 Oct 2013)

fossyant said:


> Total gridlock in Stockport town centre. Hissing it down with rain. Glad to be on the bike. Still rather warm and was running just under boiling point when I got home. Flung off the waterproof pronto, and went back outside. Heating on and the oven was too much.


Dry by the time I came home


----------



## HLaB (3 Oct 2013)

As usual the forecasted Armageddon didn't come (when will I ever learn); there was a wee bit heavy rain in the early afternoon and it was dry for the pm commute. So I went for a wee leisurely ride after crawling through town and then went to a budget supermarket (Lidl) and bought a compression running base layer which should be fine for the bike


----------



## martint235 (4 Oct 2013)

There's some very slow roadies out there 

Bit wet in SE London this morning but other than that a pretty good ride in. Starting to love the new bike, got rid of the GPS, just a little Cateye now. No changing gears, just pedal, don't pedal, pedal, don't pedal. All change on Monday when it will be pedal, pedal, pedal.


----------



## Spartak (4 Oct 2013)

fossyant said:


> Total gridlock in Stockport town centre. Hissing it down with rain. Glad to be on the bike. Still rather warm and was running just under boiling point when I got home. Flung off the waterproof pronto, and went back outside. Heating on and the oven was too much.



I've only ever been to Stockport once ..... it was total gridlock & hissing down then as well


----------



## apb (4 Oct 2013)

The council is slowly turn my commute into an assault course.


----------



## BSRU (4 Oct 2013)

Oh dear, tried to take it easy but tempted into some SCR when I saw another cyclist going up a 1.8km drag I often cycle.
He's on a nice looking Trek road bike and me on the Genesis Croix de Fer with panniers loaded.
Basically uphill for a third about 8%, then downhill for a third, then finally the last third is uphill 6%, overall average gradient of 4%.
Caught them on the 8% part, exchanged greetings as I went past as I have seem him a few times going the other way.
Turns out my time for the 1.8km section is only 9 seconds slower than my best time on the road bike.
Just shows the difference having someone to chance/be chanced by can make.


----------



## MisterStan (4 Oct 2013)

17 degrees when I left this morning! That plus me running late to meet @martinclive and a headwind to battle meant I was sweating buckets!


----------



## BenM (4 Oct 2013)

On today's commute I completed a PB average speed which is  
however I have fewer than 20 of these rides left ever
I am relocating to near Guildford (not entirely my idea).
I guess it is time to find a new commute/ride


----------



## martint235 (4 Oct 2013)

[QUOTE 2690197, member: 1314"]Rain started as I got through Witter Lane, up alongside the RCJ. It was dark, wet, road, spoilt with rainbow coloured oil slicks, with tippers parked up on the side waiting to unload, black cans impatient to get through. It was warm though. Roll on Winter.[/quote]
They sound like very dangerous cans to me!!


----------



## Dmcd33 (4 Oct 2013)

My entire 8 mile commute from Clapham area to Sutton was full of diesel/petrol patches on the road. Are there that many cars leaking, or was it the same one? Can't work it out, but I did take it easy on my way in. 

Road bike tyres and diesel on wet do not mix! (you probably all know that?)


----------



## Ollie W (4 Oct 2013)

Off sick today  Still yet to take my boss's Rockhopper out for a proper ride. Still, saw a bloke having a massive rant at a Dominos car outside so maybe I'm safest up here...

EDIT: And apparently someone's tried to get into our bike shed again, jamming the lock. Joy.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Oct 2013)

Had to stop after a couple of miles and remove my jacket, very very warm this morning. Got a bit wet (but nothing like what was forecast) and still very windy. Sun is out now and apart from the wind it looks nice out there.


----------



## donnydave (4 Oct 2013)

Bah, people on bikes with no mud guards who pass then cut in immediately so you get a face full of spray. Too busy spitting muddy water to shout at them and then they were away. Not a great start to the day.


----------



## martinclive (4 Oct 2013)

HLaB said:


> As usual the forecasted Armageddon didn't come (when will I ever learn); there was a wee bit heavy rain in the early afternoon and it was dry for the pm commute. So I went for a wee leisurely ride after crawling through town and then went to a budget supermarket (Lidl) and bought a compression running base layer which should be fine for the bike


I was near Worksop golfing - and Armageddon arrived there at about 2.30pm (fortunately we finished about 2.25!) with local flooding etc was really bad - by time got back past P'boro there was almost nothing - think it was quite localized


----------



## martinclive (4 Oct 2013)

MisterStan said:


> 17 degrees when I left this morning! That plus me running late to meet @martinclive and a headwind to battle meant I was sweating buckets!


......nice to see you putting some effort in rather than cruising along looking relaxed while I am having to try hard to keep up


----------



## martinclive (4 Oct 2013)

donnydave said:


> Bah, people on bikes with no mud guards who pass then cut in immediately so you get a face full of spray. Too busy spitting muddy water to shout at them and then they were away. Not a great start to the day.


if it was a bloke on a green singlespeed it was not me..........oops!


----------



## BSRU (4 Oct 2013)

Some muppet in a Virgin Media van decided on stupid overtake at a pinch point, while I was travelling quite quickly in the pouring rain.
Their justification for such a crap manoeuvre was that I should be on the left and I should not be in the middle of the lane.
It wasn't as dangerous a manoeuvre as it could have been as I heard/saw them coming and eased off to leave some space but I should not have to especially given the weather conditions.
It this while he was smoking a roll up fag in a company vehicle, naughty naughty.


----------



## benb (4 Oct 2013)

Really enjoyed the light misty rain this mornring - so refreshing to cycle in.

However, I had a nobber in a BMW lean on his horn because I held him up for 5 seconds at a pinch point. Of course I cruised past him stuck in a queue another ½ mile further on, which I find is always the best riposte.

Then on a 2 lane section approaching a junction someone decided they needed to be in the same place as me, so tried to squeeze me into the kerb. Unfortunately I'm not a quantum particle able to exist in a superposition of states, so that wasn't going to work. 

Had to bash on the side of her car to get her to abort. She didn't seem to think she has done anything wrong, saying "But I needed to be in that lane". Oh, right, well just drive over anything in your way then.


----------



## dave r (4 Oct 2013)

I hate these can't make its mind up weather days, dry when I got up, I could hear it p****** down whilst I was eating breakfast, dried up so I got the bike out and it started p**** down again, got the car out and it stopped, by then it was too late to swap back to the bike so I had to drive in, brightened up during the morning so I thought I'll get a ride in this afternoon, after all the forecast was for it to dry up, it started raining half an hour after I got in and its been raining off and on since.


----------



## HLaB (4 Oct 2013)

Didn't fancy cycling home into a headwind so I cycled 9miles to get a tail wind


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (4 Oct 2013)

Well what can I say, this week I felt like instead of cycling to work I have been wind tunnel testing for Trek.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Oct 2013)

Brutal headwind tonight, but still very warm and managed to avoid any rain as well. Bike is absolutely filthy though, definitely needs a clean.


----------



## fossyant (4 Oct 2013)

Bike is filthy. And I am afraid it's been left like that. 

Got in late from work, and we headed straight off to Wales. So I will have to give is a clean on Sunday for it to collect dust for a few weeks


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (4 Oct 2013)

All week I've been smashed in the face by the wind on the home leg, made it really difficult in places, head almost on the bars trying to get out of it. Looks like it's slowing down a little though from tonight


----------



## potsy (4 Oct 2013)

fossyant said:


> Bike is filthy. And I am afraid it's been left like that.
> 
> Got in late from work, and we headed straight off to Wales. So I will have to give is a clean on Sunday for it to collect dust for a few weeks


----------



## paul04 (4 Oct 2013)

Mild again this morning (and dry) had a close call with a motorist who pulled out of a side road, (I had both my front lights on) and you can guess the excuse, "sorry mate I did not see you"

My reply, can you see that car over there (picking some random car in the distance)
the motorist, which one, the red one
me, that just proves my point I said to him, you can see things if you actually look.
to which that point I just rode off.

I had a long day in work, so it was nice to get on the bike and have a nice ride home (going the long way round )


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Oct 2013)

benb said:


> Really enjoyed the light misty rain this mornring - so refreshing to cycle in.
> 
> However, I had a nobber in a BMW lean on his horn because I held him up for 5 seconds at a pinch point. Of course I cruised past him stuck in a queue another ½ mile further on, which I find is always the best riposte.
> 
> ...


Depressing attitude..holding back for two or three seconds not an option then?


----------



## Twelve Spokes (6 Oct 2013)

Managed to extend my commute in today and also used the Blackfriars underpass of where I had a close pass incident yesterday.Today's commute in ad return were relatively trouble free although the traffic jam at Stratford made it look dicey for me to extend my ride via Lambeth Bridge.Last commute till Nov 4th.

Question,why do they wait for the lights to change before they indicate?
Am I the only one that thinks that sometimes this may be a waste of time?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (6 Oct 2013)

fossyant said:


> Bike is filthy. And I am afraid it's been left like that.
> 
> Got in late from work, and we headed straight off to Wales. So I will have to give is a clean on Sunday for it to collect dust for a few weeks


 
I left mine on Friday didn't think much of it, I knew she was dirty, but got up with morning, took one look at the bike and thought my god, I am ashamed. Its not like me to have a dirty bike, so spent 7 hours stripping down and re building. As my wife said, she looks like yours again...
Changed the front gear cable as well, as that was hanging on with 3 strands.....


----------



## fossyant (6 Oct 2013)

My bike is still there. Now back from Wales, but got surgery tomorrow, so any bike fettling won't be until late in the week. Certainly no riding now.


----------



## inkd (7 Oct 2013)

Left work just after 6 this morning and was greeted with thick fog! first time I have cycled in fog so decided to take my time but it did remind me of how crap my front lights were, bump = flicker. Soon be payday so one of those ebay xml t6 jobbies


----------



## martint235 (7 Oct 2013)

Really enjoyable ride in today. No real issues other than the usual snarl up at Catford. Practising pedalling into corners other the one into the car park at work was a bit iffy.


----------



## BSRU (7 Oct 2013)

Started off in thick fog which cleared when I reached the countryside were it was a lovely cloudless morning but it was flippin' freezing.


----------



## MisterStan (7 Oct 2013)

A great start to the week, quiet roads until we hit Cambridge and then it was filtertastic all the way! Checked the Met Office's app before leaving which warned of fog - nothing at all though. 

I did have the world's heaviest backpack as was taking supplies (shirts, pants and food) for the week in, but that means nothing to carry for the rest of the week - bonus!


----------



## Frood42 (7 Oct 2013)

Foggy where I am now, but thankfully I left early enough this morning to miss it.
The commute was nice, it was a bit chilly  first thing (at 05:45 this morning), but still in shorts and it got me motivated to get warmed up.

GPS tells me that the 30miles into work took an active time of 2hrs 4mins, but that doesn't include time sat at traffic lights, the number of traffic lights in London is just getting annoying now, but at least I get to practice my starts.

Had two incidents on the commute:

Car cut me up on the exit of the roundabout that goes into Leytonstone, almost went into the side of his car.
He had the whole of the right hand lane free (which he had used to try and go past me) ahead of him but still decides to cut across me while I am in the middle lane in primary (probably not expecting me to be doing 18-19 mph, primary as just coming off the roundabout and coming to a set of traffic lights, and left hand lane is for left turn only). http://goo.gl/maps/8jEZg

Bus driver decides to cut me up to get to a bus stop, poor planning as there is a zebra crossing just before it (http://goo.gl/maps/RFsbE), he is about halfway past me when he decides to indicate and start pulling in (might is right attitude it would seem), a few seconds to let me clear the bus stop would not have hurt him, and to think I let 3 buses out this morning as well. Complaint sent to TFL.


Time to go get my recovery hot chocolate.


----------



## potsy (7 Oct 2013)

Warm at 5am this morning, took a few detours and added nearly 3 miles to my normal journey


----------



## Origamist (7 Oct 2013)

potsy said:


> Warm at 5am this morning, took a few detours and added nearly 3 miles to my normal journey


 
Warm at 7.45 too. I had to discard my arm warmers and gilet and was still dripping when I got to work...I am going to shave my head tonight as my long hair is adding to heat build up!

Take advantage of the balmy weather though Potsy, later in the week is looking a bit nippy!


----------



## potsy (7 Oct 2013)

Just wait, you won't be used to the northern winters will you?  

Saying that I've seen a few follically challenged people today wearing woolly hats


----------



## fossyant (7 Oct 2013)

Frosty mornings are awesome.


----------



## HLaB (7 Oct 2013)

Got my first beep for a while today (and you guessed it from WVM); I stopped him for 2secs from joining the back of a queue by cycling just outside a cycle lane passed park cars (cruel aren't I). Its also the closest pass I've had for a while from the same said idiot  I used the smile and wave response, I hope it flummuxed him.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Oct 2013)

Please see this.

And I chuffin hate patchy fog.


----------



## wilkotom (7 Oct 2013)

It had to happen at some point.... Coming southbound down Carshalton Road here, I took primary as I often do as the road's quite narrow and there was a lot of oncoming traffic. Certainly not enough space to overtake safely - I've had idiots nearly hit oncoming cars trying to get past me on that stretch before.

Doing 18-20mph, I'm aware of someone honking their horn 2 or 3 cars back. Turned off into Goat road and got overtaken by a white van, the driver yelling something unintelligible at me. Caught up with him at the lights and he yelled at me again, this time making sure I heard that if I got in his way again he'd knock me down and I wouldn't be getting up again soon. Whether he meant with his fist or his van I don't know. Either way I was still shaking when I got home.


----------



## 400bhp (7 Oct 2013)

18 deg on the way home. Shorts and t shirt and nowt else.

It's mid October


----------



## BSRU (8 Oct 2013)

Bright(eventually), sunny(eventually) and warm, probably the last of the year and only 54 more commute days left in 2013.


----------



## mangid (8 Oct 2013)

BSRU said:


> Bright(eventually), sunny(eventually) and warm, probably the last of the year and only 54 more commute days left in 2013.



Saw my the first Father Christmas of season going up on Saturday ...


----------



## BSRU (8 Oct 2013)

mangid said:


> Saw my the first Father Christmas of season going up on Saturday ...


Christmas themed crap items already in Sainsburys, competing with all the Halloween crap items.


----------



## Frood42 (8 Oct 2013)

[QUOTE 2697720, member: 1314"]‘tis has been a week of, so far, lights. Was spotted by the rider as I look d at his rear wheel at Tooting Bec yesterday. It was like he had another rim attached to his spoke, with red lights. [/quote]

RevoLights are one type:
http://www.pedal-pedal.co.uk/revolights/






Or these are different, some DIY ones I saw on the internet, not my bike.


----------



## Frood42 (8 Oct 2013)

Chilly in the shorts, fairly uneventful commute.
Saw a bloke on a tandem taking a young girl to school (don't see that too often on the CS3).


----------



## ianrauk (8 Oct 2013)

Really nice sunny, blue skies and warm morning in Londinium. The commute only spoiled by so much bloody traffic. For some reason South East London has attracted more then it's fair share of road works


----------



## sazzaa (8 Oct 2013)

Beautiful day here, was blinded most of the way in by low winter sun.


----------



## HLaB (8 Oct 2013)

A fast last half of the commute, cruised by another cyclist who didn't like it but instead of coming by drafted me for a mile and half. I was wearing work shirt and trowsers and didn't want to build up a sweat but when we came to the town bridge hill, I continued at the same pace and shook him off


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Oct 2013)

I also saw a tandem this morning. I set off in the dark, rain and cold - still in shorts though. Finished in the light, very sunny and warm, wind has picked up again.


----------



## Stephen C (8 Oct 2013)

Decided to take an alternative route through a nature reserve, all was going well, no cars, no walkers, nice paved path, then a burst water pipe with workmen blocking the way. At least I know you can cycle through quite a lot of mud on a road bike...


----------



## Fubar (8 Oct 2013)

Very windy commute this morning so made good use of my Aldi windstopper jacket. Ride was only spoiled by WVM pulling up to roundabout and slowing, checking both ways then pulling out - as I was coming from his right! I didn't see his expression as I was watching for idiot who was trying to undertake me while this was happening, but he certainly saw mine! Aside from that it was a lovely sunrise...


----------



## potsy (8 Oct 2013)

Windy today, traffic chaos/road works everywhere, at least I only got wet going to work and not both ways.

Had a nobber in a car near home, I stopped at a red light lady was waiting to cross the road so I say 'It's OK lights are red' next minute the car sets off and drives straight through the junction 
Luckily she'd just made it across safely, would have felt awful if anything had happened


----------



## 400bhp (8 Oct 2013)

+1 with the wind-started to pick up in the afternoon. Had the wind in my face for both journeys too.

Colder tomorrow, especially tomorrow evening. Might have to be a ride in longs.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Oct 2013)

Lovely mild, windless evening in London today....very nice commute home


----------



## potsy (8 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Lovely mild, windless evening in London today....very nice commute home


----------



## sazzaa (8 Oct 2013)

50mph gusts and heavy rain here tomorrow, think I'll drive.


----------



## HLaB (8 Oct 2013)

Just a short uneventful commute for me; it was very mild but some idiot decided it'd be a rest night  The only thing I can remember is the bloke on a mtb pedalling furiously to overtake but burning out within 1/2 a mile at which point I cruised by at my same speed.


----------



## andrewpreston (8 Oct 2013)

Finally got my headcam working properly. This, combined with my new Airzound, means I can finally get some payback on the BMW Nazis, bus drivers and truckers... Happy days!


----------



## gaz (9 Oct 2013)

Got called a see you next tuesday by a cyclist on the way home.

Apparently it's my fault if you pull along side me, cut across me and slow down.
And it's then my fault if you later decide to undertake me and again cut across my path as I'm attempting to pass a stationary bus.

 you crazy!


----------



## Vikeonabike (9 Oct 2013)

First commute on FIXED for a couple of years. Looking at the weather forecast I may regret that on the way home!


----------



## martint235 (9 Oct 2013)

Great commute in. First sub-45 minutes 12 miles on the single speed. It was rare I'd manage that on Lelly with Catford and various temporary traffic lights in the way.


----------



## Andrew_P (9 Oct 2013)

Stacked it yesterday afternoon, full tilt down slight hill dive in to right hander across mini roundabout bang goes my rear instantly slammed down on my right side. 6 hours in A&E they had to knock me out in the end to get my shoulder back in, bloody agony and quite a while off the bike. I fractured the top the ball joint too.


----------



## fossyant (9 Oct 2013)

andrewpreston said:


> Finally got my headcam working properly. This, combined with my new Airzound, means I can finally get some payback on the BMW Nazis, bus drivers and truckers... Happy days!



Head camera and airzound.


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (9 Oct 2013)

Just as I was starting to cycle up the hill out of Chideock on the way home last night a tractor with fully loaded trailer very slowly overtook me. The tracor was so slow I managed to stick behind it all the way up the hill; not too shabby for a 14% hill.


----------



## MisterStan (9 Oct 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> Stacked it yesterday afternoon, full tilt down slight hill dive in to right hander across mini roundabout bang goes my rear instantly slammed down on my right side. 6 hours in A&E they had to knock me out in the end to get my shoulder back in, bloody agony and quite a while off the bike. I fractured the top the ball joint too.


Sounds painful - hope you and the bike are OK and recovery is painless and swift.


----------



## BSRU (9 Oct 2013)

Short ride in this morning after celebrating the news about work closing down the UK office by the end of 2014., so just another 12 to 14 months of commuting.
Fortunately we have a good redundancy package so mortgage free time on it's way


----------



## HLaB (9 Oct 2013)

Vikeonabike said:


> First commute on FIXED for a couple of years. Looking at the weather forecast I may regret that on the way home!


According to the met the wind is not going to switch round to a northerly untill late evening; the side wind (westardly) gusts before then could be a tad tricky


----------



## Beebo (9 Oct 2013)

This morning was a tale of two different encounters with two different cyclists.

First was a young guy on a MTB, he looked like a bit of a newbie, riding in a very high gear and grinding away. I was in Primary behind a slow moving bus when I nearly got taken out by him undertaking me. Partly my fault for not looking properly, but you just dont expect knobbers to do that.

Second was an experienced roadie, who wanted to over take me just as I was about to turn right, gave him a double shoulder check, and he knew exactly what I was going to do, without me having to indicate, so he just pulled in behind me and let me move into the centre of the road.


----------



## HLaB (9 Oct 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> Stacked it yesterday afternoon, full tilt down slight hill dive in to right hander across mini roundabout bang goes my rear instantly slammed down on my right side. 6 hours in A&E they had to knock me out in the end to get my shoulder back in, bloody agony and quite a while off the bike. I fractured the top the ball joint too.


Ouch, you have my sympathies, GWS!


----------



## HLaB (9 Oct 2013)

Not much happened on my short 5.5mile commute other than it was a nice temperature to wear the softshell, whilst still wearing fingerless mitts. I had one, its Only A Cyclist, So I'll Pull Out (OACSIPO) but on the fix that is nothing other than an inconvenience


----------



## Fubar (9 Oct 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> Stacked it yesterday afternoon, full tilt down slight hill dive in to right hander across mini roundabout bang goes my rear instantly slammed down on my right side. 6 hours in A&E they had to knock me out in the end to get my shoulder back in, bloody agony and quite a while off the bike. I fractured the top the ball joint too.


 
Ouch! GWS.


----------



## Frood42 (9 Oct 2013)

andrewpreston said:


> Finally got my headcam working properly. This, combined with my new Airzound, means I can finally get some payback on the BMW Nazis, bus drivers and truckers... Happy days!


 
 Try not to get too carried away


----------



## Frood42 (9 Oct 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> Stacked it yesterday afternoon, full tilt down slight hill dive in to right hander across mini roundabout bang goes my rear instantly slammed down on my right side. 6 hours in A&E they had to knock me out in the end to get my shoulder back in, bloody agony and quite a while off the bike. I fractured the top the ball joint too.


 
 

GWS


----------



## andrewpreston (9 Oct 2013)

Yes, I wouldn't want to become one of the Lycra Taliban. I'm not looking for confrontation on the A500.


----------



## Frood42 (9 Oct 2013)

A nice commute this morning, getting up at 05:00 is getting easier, and the traffic wasn't too bad.

Forecast for Thurs and Fri looks a bit windy and chilly.
Up to 37mph gusts, well this should be a challenge of whether I will be able to do the full 60miles I had planned in such conditions.


----------



## BSRU (9 Oct 2013)

Frood42 said:


> getting up at 05:00 is getting easier


A little easier after the last Sunday of this month


----------



## ianrauk (9 Oct 2013)

martint235 said:


> Great commute in. First sub-45 minutes 12 miles on the single speed. It was rare I'd manage that on Lelly with Catford and various temporary traffic lights in the way.




By the time I swept through Catford this morning it was more snarled up then a snarly thing from planet Snarled.


----------



## MisterStan (9 Oct 2013)

I will regret this as soon as I type it, as tempting fate. Drivers on Cambridgeshire have been ever so good this week. Wide passes, waiting patiently behind at pinch points, etc. EVEN in St Ives, which is practically unheard of.


----------



## martint235 (9 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> By the time I swept through Catford this morning it was more snarled up then a snarly thing from planet Snarled.


 Yeah it's getting stupid. The bit over the bridge is even worse, everyone just ignores the traffic lights next to the cricket field and drives onto the junction from all sides.


----------



## apb (9 Oct 2013)

Nursery run in the rain this morning, was just very light rain and the wee man refused to get his water proof jump suit on. We were raining late so i said "ok, but you're going to get wet!". luckily his coat is waterproof. No complaints, bless him.


----------



## Frood42 (9 Oct 2013)

BSRU said:


> A little easier after the last Sunday of this month


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Oct 2013)

Frood42 said:


>


clocks change?


----------



## Arjimlad (9 Oct 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> Stacked it yesterday afternoon, full tilt down slight hill dive in to right hander across mini roundabout bang goes my rear instantly slammed down on my right side. 6 hours in A&E they had to knock me out in the end to get my shoulder back in, bloody agony and quite a while off the bike. I fractured the top the ball joint too.


 
Oucherama, that sounds nasty. How's the bike ?


----------



## Frood42 (9 Oct 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> clocks change?


 
Thanks.

Oooppss 

Shows how much attention I pay to time.
I just know I have to get up at 5am in order to do the 30 miles into work (which also gives me enough time to get a nice hot shower, we have showers  ).

I give myself 3hrs to do it, although it usually takes a total time of 2hrs 30mins to 2hrs 45mins (extra time in a hot shower is always nice), the active time can be up to 25mins less than this (normally 13-14mph avg on the hybrid over the 30miles), there are lots of traffic lights to stop at in London, and I'm slow, it's not me, it's the heavy bike .


----------



## BSRU (9 Oct 2013)

Frood42 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Oooppss
> 
> ...


I prefer to have a nice "long" ride before work, so I also need to wake up around 5am in order to have enough time.
It is only a problem if it is heaving down with rain or as today recovering from the night before


----------



## potsy (9 Oct 2013)

Today's ride home was all about the wind


----------



## Andrew_P (9 Oct 2013)

Arjimlad said:


> Oucherama, that sounds nasty. How's the bike ?


 bikes stuck at work, it took a hard slam so not sure, the strange thing is I was expecting everything to hurt today but if it wasn't for the shoulder I could have ridden! Looks like anything up to 12 weeks off the bike depending on the ligaments and muscle damage


----------



## martint235 (9 Oct 2013)

A 44.36 and a 45.15 in one day. Singlespeed rocks! (as the yoof would say)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Oct 2013)

BSRU said:


> I prefer to have a nice "long" ride before work, so I also need to wake up around 5am in order to have enough time.
> It is only a problem if it is heaving down with rain or as today recovering from the night before



I'm the same. Get up at 5:30 leave the house at 6:00 and then do 35-45 miles depending on how I feel. Though if the weather in the morning is anything like tonight then I might have a lie in tomorrow


----------



## 400bhp (9 Oct 2013)

windy

that is all


----------



## fossyant (9 Oct 2013)

400bhp said:


> windy
> 
> that is all



Lay off the baked beans.


----------



## Vikeonabike (9 Oct 2013)

Not really my commute, but I went to see HLab in an Ambulance. It's ok though his bike is fine!


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (9 Oct 2013)

I enjoyed the first half of my slight detour ride home..

I had to hold the brake on at one traffic light to stop me being blown forward even whilst with foot on the ground.. Top gear spinning effortlessly on the flat.

Downside was picking up 4 2.4m lengths of timber and then having to ride back into the headwind with a bowed left leg trying to pull my cleats out every pedal stroke


----------



## Blurb (9 Oct 2013)

Stopped by my LBS to get some replacement mudguards for the ones destroyed by 2400 miles of potholed London roads. Luckily they had a part set left in their spares and got them for a fiver! Gingerly rode the remaining 4 miles home, one hand on bars and one gripping my bargain, ooh err missus.


----------



## HLaB (10 Oct 2013)

Well that was different


----------



## Ollie W (10 Oct 2013)

Finally regained access to my interim Rockhopper after the flat management fixed the shed, so I celebrated with a big ride (well, 2.6 miles each way... felt like more) across Shirley and up to the first ballroom lesson of the year at the university. Went in my new bib shorts which was a bit silly... it was bloody freezing!

Got me thinking about my next bike though (assuming the Crosstrail is gone). The Rockhopper has slicks on and I could feel the advantage, even though the bike seemed to need more effort as a whole (probably as it's two inches smaller than my Crosstrail was). I could feel the bumps quite badly on Southampton common, especially down Lover's Walk. A roadie bike would be really good for my main use - commuting - but maybe I'd got it right with the Crosstrail or a CX given that there's a big old common right next to me. Why is it all so complicated?!

http://www.strava.com/activities/88078127


----------



## Vikeonabike (10 Oct 2013)

HLaB said:


> Well that was different


 Take it you and the bike are still in one piece! Did they say they are knocking the driver off for due care at all?


----------



## MisterStan (10 Oct 2013)

Wheeeeee! Tremendous tailwind this morning to repay my efforts for slogging it home last night. Only problem is that the wind is going to get stronger today and won't be turning around!

21.7 mph average - my fastest commute to date.....


----------



## BSRU (10 Oct 2013)

Valve failure after 6km, so change the tube, realise second spare tube is at home in the garage.
As I do not want to risk riding in the countryside without a spare tube I cycle home, had a nice cup of tea to warm me up as it's freezing.
So due to tube problems only a short ride in today, just 24km.
Thank you to the lady walking her dog who offered me her torch, fortunately I found a bus shelter with illuminated advertising, so I had plenty of light.


----------



## 400bhp (10 Oct 2013)

Why can't I go as fast in the mornings? :-(


----------



## mangid (10 Oct 2013)

Massive tailwind once I reached the turn (that was after 2 hours of slog out), followed by 25minutes of my legs spinning like buggery, not often I'm wanting for gears.


----------



## HLaB (10 Oct 2013)

Vikeonabike said:


> Take it you and the bike are still in one piece! Did they say they are knocking the driver off for due care at all?


The bike seem in better state than me (but my main injury is limited to my right calf, thank god the hill climb was last week ); just the brake lever needing straightened on the face of it; it held together for the tailwind assisted ride to work and thankfully I didn't have to use the calf (going home might be different ).

Your colleagues didn't say what the next step was to be if any.


----------



## HLaB (10 Oct 2013)

mangid said:


> Massive tailwind once I reached the turn (that was after 2 hours of slog out), followed by 25minutes of my legs spinning like buggery, not often I'm wanting for gears.


Look nice out there but there was no chance of me spinning like b#ggery, I chose the tailwind assisted more direct route. I'm dreading going home already but decided it was best to get back on the steed ASAP.


----------



## MisterStan (10 Oct 2013)

HLaB said:


> Well that was different





HLaB said:


> The bike seem in better state than me (but my main injury is limited to my right calf, thank god the hill climb was last week ); just the brake lever needing straightened on the face of it; it held together for the tailwind assisted ride to work and thankfully I didn't have to use the calf (going home might be different ).
> 
> Your colleagues didn't say what the next step was to be if any.


Spill the beans then. What happened?


----------



## HLaB (10 Oct 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Spill the beans then. What happened?


I'm not 100% sure, but do you know the road out of Bretton to the village or Marholm (Walton Road). As I was cycling towards the village at about the point pictured somebody drove into the back of me. Thankfully, I think it was a wing mirror contact but I cant work out why my right calf is feic'd when the other (thankfully minor) injuries suggest I came down on my left 
She said she never saw me because of the sun, FFS I know it was bright but if you cant see you put your visor down and slow down; maybe she was blinded by my bright red gilet, bright blue foldable bag, yellow tyres and 7LED flashing. Her reasoning she should have wore her sun glasses, I think she should have worn some other kind of glasses 

The only consolation, it was a bit colder and I was wrapped up a bit which seems to have protected me a bit from the tarmac.


----------



## MisterStan (10 Oct 2013)

I think I've driven that road before. From the Google pic, it looks fairly clear - sounds like a classic SMIDSY (or should that be SMIWL(Sorry Mate I Wasn't Looking)/SMISBWG(Sorry Mate I Should BE Wearing Glasses). I take it that she stopped and that the police were called? Any damage to the bike?


----------



## BSRU (10 Oct 2013)

HLaB said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but do you know the road out of Bretton to the village or Marholm (Walton Road). As I was cycling towards the village at about the point pictured somebody drove into the back of me. Thankfully, I think it was a wing mirror contact but I cant work out why my right calf is feic'd when the other (thankfully minor) injuries suggest I came down on my left
> She said she never saw me because of the sun, FFS I know it was bright but if you cant see you put your visor down and slow down; maybe she was blinded by my bright red gilet, bright blue foldable bag, yellow tyres and 7LED flashing. Her reasoning she should have wore her sun glasses, I think she should have worn some other kind of glasses
> 
> The only consolation, it was a bit colder and I was wrapped up a bit which seems to have protected me a bit from the tarmac.


Sounds like a driver incapable of adapting their driving to the prevailing conditions


----------



## donnydave (10 Oct 2013)

Massive tail wind, annoyingly due to very rare use I couldn't get top gear so had to spin along in 50-12 instead of full throttle 50-11. Looks like we are all going to repay our debt to mother nature tonight with an even more enormous headwind


----------



## Beebo (10 Oct 2013)

@HLaB 
Glad to hear you are OK, and that the driver stopped.


----------



## mangid (10 Oct 2013)

@HLaB 

Glad to hear you're mostly okay, take it easy and make sure things really are ok, as has been mentioned before it can sometimes take a couple of days for things to reveal themselves.

Bright low sun always makes me nervous, traffic never slows down enough :-(

Been hit by wing mirrors a couple times, makes you think what could have been, took me months to regain full confidence each time, here's hoping you're more robust !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Oct 2013)

HLaB said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but do you know the road out of Bretton to the village or Marholm (Walton Road). As I was cycling towards the village at about the point pictured somebody drove into the back of me. Thankfully, I think it was a wing mirror contact but I cant work out why my right calf is feic'd when the other (thankfully minor) injuries suggest I came down on my left
> She said she never saw me because of the sun, FFS I know it was bright but if you cant see you put your visor down and slow down; maybe she was blinded by my bright red gilet, bright blue foldable bag, yellow tyres and 7LED flashing. Her reasoning she should have wore her sun glasses, I think she should have worn some other kind of glasses
> 
> The only consolation, it was a bit colder and I was wrapped up a bit which seems to have protected me a bit from the tarmac.



Ouch.

Maybe you should take this as a sign and stay off the bike for a while, I reckon three weeks should do it


----------



## HLaB (10 Oct 2013)

mangid said:


> @HLaB
> 
> Glad to hear you're mostly okay, take it easy and make sure things really are ok, as has been mentioned before it can sometimes take a couple of days for things to reveal themselves.
> 
> ...


I think I will have to look carefully for the next while at routes that avoid a direct westbound in the evenings untill the sun goes down. Only ever had a problem with drivers up north pulling (which I've beenable to predict/react to and avoid); but thats twice in a year down here I've been hit from behind


----------



## fimm (10 Oct 2013)

@HLaB sounds nasty, glad you're not more badly hurt.


----------



## fossyant (10 Oct 2013)

Bloody Hell @HLaB


----------



## Cycleconvert (10 Oct 2013)

..... need to break out the warmer clothes I think!


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Oct 2013)

HLaB said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but do you know the road out of Bretton to the village or Marholm (Walton Road). As I was cycling towards the village at about the point pictured somebody drove into the back of me. Thankfully, I think it was a wing mirror contact but I cant work out why my right calf is feic'd when the other (thankfully minor) injuries suggest I came down on my left
> She said she never saw me because of the sun, FFS I know it was bright but if you cant see you put your visor down and slow down; maybe she was blinded by my bright red gilet, bright blue foldable bag, yellow tyres and 7LED flashing. Her reasoning she should have wore her sun glasses, I think she should have worn some other kind of glasses
> 
> The only consolation, it was a bit colder and I was wrapped up a bit which seems to have protected me a bit from the tarmac.


Ouch, glad it wasn't any worse. I hate cycling into a low sun for that precise reason. Afraid so many drivers seem to ignore the sensible advice of only driving as fast as you can see ahead to stop. Hope your calf mends quickly. Take care.


----------



## Frood42 (10 Oct 2013)

HLaB said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but do you know the road out of Bretton to the village or Marholm (Walton Road). As I was cycling towards the village at about the point pictured somebody drove into the back of me. Thankfully, I think it was a wing mirror contact but I cant work out why my right calf is feic'd when the other (thankfully minor) injuries suggest I came down on my left
> She said she never saw me because of the sun, FFS I know it was bright but if you cant see you put your visor down and slow down; maybe she was blinded by my bright red gilet, bright blue foldable bag, yellow tyres and 7LED flashing. Her reasoning she should have wore her sun glasses, I think she should have worn some other kind of glasses
> 
> The only consolation, it was a bit colder and I was wrapped up a bit which seems to have protected me a bit from the tarmac.


 
Man 

Hope you recover well.
Sounds like she was making excuses for poor driving.

Already back on the bike I read , hopefully the return journey won't be too bad with right calf.


----------



## Frood42 (10 Oct 2013)

Chilly with an annoying cross/head wind.
Where's my tail wind 

On the plus, we have a birthday here at work, so the birthday boy brought in 12 choc doughnuts and 12 white ice doughnuts.
As a reward for cycling 30 miles this morning (227miles since 06/10), in shorts, in the chilly wind, I treated my self to one of each 

Then off to a turkish restaurant for a "light" lunch


----------



## Arjimlad (10 Oct 2013)

HLaB said:


> I think I will have to look carefully for the next while at routes that avoid a direct westbound in the evenings untill the sun goes down. Only ever had a problem with drivers up north pulling (which I've beenable to predict/react to and avoid); but thats twice in a year down here I've been hit from behind


 
Ouch... hope you're feeling better soon ! 

The low sun at this time of year is a menace.. I came round a bend this morning to find a transit driver sensibly edging slowly along being very careful with low sun in his eyes, which was refreshingly different to the normal standard of driving ("if I hit something I haven't seen then it's obviously not my fault, innit ?").


----------



## ianrauk (10 Oct 2013)

It where right bleedin' nippy and windy this morning.
I wish I had gone for the 2 pairs of socks system or the winter boots.
Made for very hard going.

But... looks like a fantastic tailwind for the journey home.


----------



## HLaB (10 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> It where right bleedin' nippy and windy this morning.
> I wish I had gone for the 2 pairs of socks system or the winter boots.
> Made for very hard going.
> 
> But... looks like a fantastic tailwind for the journey home.


Looks like the opposite for me, nice and sunny making it the perfect temperature and a tail wind. Its now grey and wet and I'm not looking to testing out my calf into a headwind


----------



## Frood42 (10 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> But... looks like a fantastic tailwind for the journey home.


 
Lucky you!

Looking like a cross wind again for me. 

I go east to west, then west to east, along parts of the CS2, CS3 and CS8 to the end of Chelsea Embankment, and then I loop back home.
Thankfully there are some areas where the buildings can help to block the wind, but then when you come to an exposed junction it hits you. 

I just hope my gear has dried by the time I come to leave, the clothing under the wind proof jacket was soaked in sweat from this mornings ride.


----------



## MisterStan (10 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> It where right bleedin' nippy and windy this morning.
> I wish I had gone for the 2 pairs of socks system or the* winter boots*.
> Made for very hard going.
> 
> But... looks like a fantastic tailwind for the journey home.


My winter boots made their first outing of the season today. Toasty.


----------



## A Cyclist (10 Oct 2013)

There was this car that turned into me (red line)near Wiggenhall depot while I was coming downhill (blue line) but I managed to dodge and continued without a crash or going off the bike. I was with floure..jacket and enough lights etc. Somehow the driver thought he could get away faster. I sped past him (with a loud 'Oiii') and waited for him. He stopped and lowered his screen to apologise. I gave him a quick talk about cyclist's safety and their dependents and the driver to live with that in case of an untoward incident. He felt very bad, apologised again and promised never to repeat. 

What would you have done in a similar situation?


----------



## potsy (10 Oct 2013)

MisterStan said:


> My winter boots made their first outing of the season today. Toasty.


Mine make regular appearances throughout the year, definitely glad I had them this morning though 
Skullcap and buff were needed too, and the long fingered gloves.

Nice and bright coming home, every now and again I felt the heat from the sun and thought I was overdressed, then turned the corner and felt the biting wind and was glad I was wrapped up.


----------



## Origamist (10 Oct 2013)

Virgin Super Voyager today - faster than cycling, but nowhere near as pleasurable.


----------



## donnydave (10 Oct 2013)

A Cyclist said:


> There was this car that turned into me (red line)near Wiggenhall depot while I was coming downhill (blue line) but I managed to dodge and continued without a crash or going off the bike. I was with floure..jacket and enough lights etc. Somehow the driver thought he could get away faster. I sped past him (with a loud 'Oiii') and waited for him. He stopped and lowered his screen to apologise. I gave him a quick talk about cyclist's safety and their dependents and the driver to live with that in case of an untoward incident. He felt very bad, apologised again and promised never to repeat.
> 
> What would you have done in a similar situation?



covertly follow him home, note the address, return in the night and hammer frozen sausages into his garden


----------



## paul04 (10 Oct 2013)

Got all my clothes ready last night as I knew it was going to be cold this morning. so glad I did, nice and warm on the way to work
seen a ninja rider this morning, all in black, no lights on the bike and even worse, had headphones on
Also seen 4 cars without any lights on 

The ride home was a challenge, headwind/crosswind 3/4 of the way home, at one point I was doing 7 mph, but still the sun was out and even went the long way home


----------



## Vikeonabike (10 Oct 2013)

HLaB said:


> The bike seem in better state than me (but my main injury is limited to my right calf, thank god the hill climb was last week ); just the brake lever needing straightened on the face of it; it held together for the tailwind assisted ride to work and thankfully I didn't have to use the calf (going home might be different ).
> 
> Your colleagues didn't say what the next step was to be if any.


 I'll try and find out but if she has run into the back of you on a straight road without any other contributing factors, then due care would be the minimum.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Oct 2013)

Brutal ride tonight, 17 miles of tailwind followed by the hardest 9 miles of headwind I have ever ridden into to. I was stood on the pedals going downhill trying to get some speed. Then to top it all it started to rain for the last couple of miles, bitterly cold rain straight in the face, lovely, plus I had to stop and turn my lights on. Still wouldn't swap my bike for the car though

At least it has built up my appetite


----------



## Vikeonabike (10 Oct 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Brutal ride tonight, 17 miles of tailwind followed by the hardest 9 miles of headwind I have ever ridden into to. I was stood on the pedals going downhill trying to get some speed. Then to top it all it started to rain for the last couple of miles, bitterly cold rain straight in the face, lovely, plus I had to stop and turn my lights on. Still wouldn't swap my bike for the car though
> 
> At least it has built up my appetite


 I've only got 17 miles.. but its heading into 17miles of the best headwind the fens can muster!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (10 Oct 2013)

The weather today was sadistic, in fact all week its been sadistic. 26 mph on the flat going in, 14 on the way home.
My legs are very tired, in fact I need new legs, I have worn these out I think.


----------



## dave r (10 Oct 2013)

I was dropping the car off for service this morning, drove to the mechanics house, got the bike out the car, gave him the keys and pedalled of to work, down to the roundabout flying with a tail wind thinking this is fun, then I turned on the roundabout and almost stopped, that wind was wicked, that was the hardest ride to work for sometime, and it was cold, I'd swapped to a winter jacket but hadn't put any gloves on, my hands were freezing! The ride home was better, warmer with a tail wind, I'd got the hammer down a bit flying before the wind trying to make the garage before it closed, great fun, between Nuneaton and Coventry I encountered just one green light, all the others on red, I recon thats just about typical.


----------



## Spartak (11 Oct 2013)

Cold ride into work tonight, luckily I was prepared & wore my winter jacket and bibtights 

Passed a cyclist on Gloucester Rd. mentioned to her that her rear light wasn't working ! To which she replied I know the batteries have ran out !

Why do people ride at night with NO lights ???


----------



## BSRU (11 Oct 2013)

This time of year weather wise can be a pain, needed to wear the windproof stuff as the wind was bitterly cold but out of the wind it's too warm for the windproof clothes.


----------



## MisterStan (11 Oct 2013)

Well, as has been mentioned by @kevin_cambs_uk the wind last night did bite back. Still managed to average over 16 mph home, just over an hour for the journey which is a normal run if i'm pootling.

This morning I did a trial run using a Dahon folder that I've borrowed from a mate. I've never ridden a folding bike before - they are fun! Left the house half an hour later than usual, jumped on the bus to Cambridge. Alighted at the Science Park and unfolded the Dahon, then a quick jaunt over the river and got to work in time to make a cup of coffee. 
So I probably saved about half an hour, also a bonus was that I got to have breakfast with my daughter and a smooch with the wife.


----------



## HLaB (11 Oct 2013)

Just a short slow commute for me today but thankfully my right calf is easing off it was agony yesterday (sharp pain and ache) just a dull ache today; I think I'll postpone that visit to A&E further. Took the path of least resistance/conflict which is pretty easy in the morning; at night if I want to do the same it involves a bit of a detour.


----------



## apb (11 Oct 2013)

Put on a thermal top, thinking it was going to be bitter. Sweating on the way in.


----------



## fossyant (11 Oct 2013)

Lift to school for an assembly. Then shuffled slowly to Polocini Cafe for breakfast. Looks like Al has been given the day off. Probably updating the web site for next years events. Will get some spotty socks whilst here.


----------



## martint235 (11 Oct 2013)

School boy error. Got a puncture about 6 miles from home. Pump didn't fit tube. Found out my two gas canisters were empty. Walked 6 miles home.


----------



## HLaB (11 Oct 2013)

martint235 said:


> School boy error. Got a puncture about 6 miles from home. Pump didn't fit tube. Found out my two gas canisters were empty. Walked 6 miles home.


Too late now, but with a lot of pumps, you probably could have unscrewed the head and rotated the valve inside to accomodate (presta/shraeder).


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Oct 2013)

Much warmer this morning than yesterday, still very windy but didn't seem as bad as last night. Currently chucking it down outside.


----------



## martint235 (11 Oct 2013)

HLaB said:


> Too late now, but with a lot of pumps, you probably could have unscrewed the head and rotated the valve inside to accomodate (presta/shraeder).


Yep. It needed a pair of pliers to get the insides out to turn them around.


----------



## Beebo (11 Oct 2013)

martint235 said:


> School boy error. Got a puncture about 6 miles from home. Pump didn't fit tube. Found out my two gas canisters were empty. Walked 6 miles home.


Where you in Catford! Bet you dont make that mistake again!!
It was lucky you were going home and not into work.
I got caught out once with no way of repairing a puncture and had to walk 5 miles into work, I was over an hour late.


----------



## martint235 (11 Oct 2013)

Beebo said:


> Where you in Catford! Bet you dont make that mistake again!!
> It was lucky you were going home and not into work.
> I got caught out once with no way of repairing a puncture and had to walk 5 miles into work, I was over an hour late.


It was at the junction of Perry Hill and Datchet Road. 

I was heading to work but I decided home was marginally nearer so came home and am working from home today instead.


----------



## Beebo (11 Oct 2013)

martint235 said:


> It was at the junction of Perry Hill and Datchet Road.
> 
> I was heading to work but I decided home was marginally nearer so came home and am working from home today instead.


 
Ouch, that's a fair old walk in spd's


----------



## martint235 (11 Oct 2013)

Beebo said:


> Ouch, that's a fair old walk in spd's


It's a fair walk in anything. My feet are killing me!


----------



## Spartak (11 Oct 2013)

Crikey ...... that was windy this morning, my 20km commute was nearly all into the wind 

But did get a 9th place on a Strava segment !!!
http://www.strava.com/segments/5463589


----------



## Andrew_P (11 Oct 2013)

wish I was battling the elements  already going stir crazy was looking at exercise bikes this morning how depressing is that


----------



## Bromptonaut (11 Oct 2013)

Riding down Montague St this morning. Approaching zebra crossing I see two women at edge of crossing but on kerb. Looking at each other rather than road and chatting. Concluded they were not going to step out even if I slowed and carried on. 

Following taxi driver catches up at T junction and starts mouthing off about how I just rode across. Pointed out that I'd observed them carefully and concluded they were not about to step out but he's still blathering in outrage. 

Left him too it. I reckon problem was that I was in Primary - cars and other peds near kerb - and 'delayed' him.


----------



## Nocode (11 Oct 2013)

Looks like it's going to be wet ride home!

Managed to skirt the rain this morning - but not looking good on the way home. Skin is waterproof and all that


----------



## Twelve Spokes (11 Oct 2013)

Missing the "fun".


----------



## HLaB (11 Oct 2013)

Nocode said:


> Looks like it's going to be wet ride home!
> 
> Managed to skirt the rain this morning - but not looking good on the way home. Skin is waterproof and all that


I trust this site more but it looks like you dont want to be cycling in Kent just now 
Looks like the rain belt has stayed below Cambridge, fingers crossed


----------



## Beebo (11 Oct 2013)

HLaB said:


> I trust this site more but it looks like you dont want to be cycling in Kent just now


 Oh good, guess where I live. and it looks a bit grim out of the office window too.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Oct 2013)

Beebo said:


> Oh good, guess where I live. and it looks a bit grim out of the office window too.




Been stuck at home indoors all day. It just hasn't stopped raining all day. And it's bleedin' cold too. Not envying cycle commuters today.


----------



## Nocode (11 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Not envying cycle commuters today.


I shall be swimming home me thinks!


----------



## ianrauk (11 Oct 2013)

Nocode said:


> I shall be swimming home me thinks!




No good local mate....very heavy squally rain and wind.


----------



## Gains84 (11 Oct 2013)

Managed to get stung by the last remaining wasp in the country being pushed by a 30+ mph wind, felt like I'd been shot the little swine!!! Managed to dodge the rain to even out the karma though! huzzah


----------



## crazyjoe101 (11 Oct 2013)

I'm not sure if this is a commute but I've just cycled to my Dad's work place at Bond Street Station on Oxford Street. I got lost once, and took about 8 or 9 wrong turns on the way.
Considering this was my first ever ride in central London I think it went okay. I can't get used to the peds though... I barely stopped ringing the bloody bell. I definetaly would have enjoyed it more had I had mudguards and or a sense of direction though.


----------



## BSRU (11 Oct 2013)

Something managed to avoid my glasses this morning and got into my eye, thought I got it out but my eye has become red and very sore.
So decided on a short ride home as the wind in my sore eye was quite painful. Ended up involved in a little SCR easily pulled away into the wind but my eye was in pain so eased off and nearly got caught.


----------



## Frood42 (11 Oct 2013)

crazyjoe101 said:


> I'm not sure if this is a commute but I've just cycled to my Dad's work place at Bond Street Station on Oxford Street. I got lost once, and took about 8 or 9 wrong turns on the way.
> Considering this was my first ever ride in central London I think it went okay. I can't get used to the peds though... I barely stopped ringing the bloody bell. I definetaly would have enjoyed it more had I had mudguards and or a sense of direction though.



Oxford street. Say no more. Peds are fun here in Central London, especially going home!


----------



## Frood42 (11 Oct 2013)

BSRU said:


> Something managed to avoid my glasses this morning and got into my eye, thought I got it out but my eye has become red and very sore.
> So decided on a short ride home as the wind in my sore eye was quite painful. Ended up involved in a little SCR easily pulled away into the wind but my eye was in pain so eased off and nearly got caught.



but is the bike ok?
sorry, couldn't resist, coat is on and now leaving...


----------



## fossyant (11 Oct 2013)

Dry ish here.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Oct 2013)

HLaB said:


> I trust this site more but it looks like you dont want to be cycling in Kent just now
> Looks like the rain belt has stayed below Cambridge, fingers crossed



It didn't. I got nice and wet in Leicester, granted it wasn't torrential, just persistent.


----------



## The Jogger (11 Oct 2013)

Got soaked on todays return commute and it was only from Marylebone to Waterloo today. I must say there is a case for mudguards, my ass was soaking.


----------



## Beebo (11 Oct 2013)

Worst ride home for 6 months, dark, wet and windy.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (11 Oct 2013)

no more........


----------



## HLaB (11 Oct 2013)

Took the path of least resistance/ conflict again, I hope I get my bottle back soon but I didn't feel I had enough strength in my calf to battle with heavy traffic on roundabouts :-(


----------



## 400bhp (11 Oct 2013)

There's some smelly bugger at out place that clearly doesn't wash his cycling stuff regularly. He leaves his clothes hung up in one of the shower rooms (as most people do). It was so bad last week that I walked in to the shower room and walked straight back out again to usa another. My boss did the same a bit later on too.

His stuff was in the same room as mine today - am thinking of buying some febreze and spraying his PigPen clothing.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (11 Oct 2013)

Whoa...even better than the last 2 days. Tailwind and a bus driver in a hurry in front - on a slight-but-enought-to-annoy uphill incline right at the end of my route - flew up it faster than ever

I know this weather that features wind in all the right directions, is going to turn and bite me soon - so I'll enjoy it whilst its in my favour


----------



## Ollie W (12 Oct 2013)

First commute in on the Rockhopper and I was about 2mph slower. Really struggled to get any pace. Interesting single file roadworks up the horrible hill as well.


----------



## paul04 (12 Oct 2013)

Nice ride in to work this morning (and it was dry). just got my clothes right so not to cold and not to warm, using thin cycling tshirt, thin fleece coat and a light weight windproof jacket, when it does get a bit colder, I will wear a good base layer+tshirt+fleece and windproof jacket.

The ride home was wet, I could have done with window wipers on my cycling glasses so I could see where I was going


----------



## BSRU (14 Oct 2013)

Sadly no commute for me today.
Whatever I got into my eye on Friday caused my top eyelid to balloon up, turn a nice red colour plus it felt very itchy and painful.
Today it's back to normal size but still red, itchy and sore(especially when any breeze/wind hits it), hopefully should be fine tomorrow.


----------



## HLaB (14 Oct 2013)

Took my 50% traffic free route, its double the length but still just 4.2miles but I'm not in the state for conflict anyway. Sh@t my pants at some overtakes but reassuringly the ones I caught with frequent shoulder checks weren't that bad and brown truser moments never caused me to swerve or any else. What is depressing though, most of my body feel like it could have done another 100miles but my calf is squealing after just 2miles


----------



## TheJDog (14 Oct 2013)

I was one of three cyclists cruising up to a red light at the junction of Harrow Road and Ladbroke Grove this morning. One of us went through the red light as an emergency vehicle was coming the other way, and one of us gave the finger to a car that had the temerity to sound his horn when he had to brake to allow him through against the lights. What an a-hole. Gives the rest of us a bad name. I really don't mind a bit of red light jumping, but behaving like you're the only one in the world who's important is mental.


----------



## Frood42 (14 Oct 2013)

Wet and chilly, but still in shorts 
Saw the usual sights in London, like Big Ben, Westminster Palace, the London Eye, The Thames, etc...

Not a bad commute.

Had a nobber hanging his head out of a white van this morning suggesting that I learn to ride a bike, he got ignored.
I don't think he liked the fact I had taken primary to get past an HGV parked up at the roadside on a delivery (Tesco's near Parliment Sq rounabout) and he had to use the other lane that was free to go past me  (http://goo.gl/maps/cF1cs)


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (14 Oct 2013)

First commute for a few weeks (though I was on leave for two of them). I took the train last week and had forgotten how much I hate squeezing into the carriages in the rush hour. 

Ride was trouble free, bar a distinctly squished fox on the Great Western Road  I was back on the SS as the gears were skipping on my road bike, though I suppose it's probably the time of year to put it into hibernation, for commuting anyway?


----------



## dave r (14 Oct 2013)

I was stood in the back garden this morning thinking car bike, car bike, car bike and looking at the weather, in the end I took the bike and the weather couldn't make its mind up, it wasn't raining when I left, started raining as I was riding through Ash Green, then it stopped, then as I rode up the hill into Bedworth it started again, then it stopped, then started, then stopped, it finally decided to rain from the Griff island all the way into Nuneaton, I was a tad damp when I got in, I went out into the yard just before home time and it was raining, came out to go home and it had stopped and I got a dry ride home, apart from the weather not being able to make its mind it was just a routine commute.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (14 Oct 2013)

weather in this country is just abysmal
well and truly hacked off with it, and it only October


----------



## ianrauk (14 Oct 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> weather in this country is just abysmal
> well and truly hacked off with it, and it only October




Not as bad as last year.
We have had half the rainy days compared to last year.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Oct 2013)

Wet ride in this morning to work, even wetter ride home tonight, at least the wind has died down. My second T6 copy turned up at work today, now do I put both on one bike or one on each of the hybrids?


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (14 Oct 2013)

Very wet ride in but at least it gave me chance to try out my new neoprene socks. Happy days, arrived at work with nice dry feet


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (14 Oct 2013)

Bombing down hill at the end of my ride in this morning

*CLANG!*
clunkclunkclunkclunkclunk...clunk....clunk........clunk..........click..................click

Back wheel breaking spokes again...time for a new heavier duty one, I load up a road wheel too much.

Big disadvantage of Suntour SE cantis...when they rub a wobbling wheel they pull in - it's hard work riding home in the peeing rain with a back brake jamming on every revolution. Can't pick up the wheel till Saturday so it's rain with fat cruiser tyres throwing water up at me, slogging on a 3-speed for the rest of the week


----------



## Frood42 (14 Oct 2013)

OK commute home, just the 20miles (54 miles today) tonight, the dark and cold along with the wet is a bit of a downer 

oh well


----------



## BSRU (15 Oct 2013)

Unexpectedly slow slog into work this morning, would have expected better after an extra days rest from the bike.
At least it looks like a relatively warm end to the week.


----------



## Arjimlad (15 Oct 2013)

On Trench Lane heading towards Bradley Stoke just before it crosses the M4 Motorway, at 0835 this morning, 15th Oct, there were a significant number of hooked carpet stanley knife blades on both sides of the road. Looks like someone has dropped a whole packet of them. Danger to car tyres as well as bikes !

I've reported this to the Council, it was too busy/dangerous for me to stop & pick any up.


----------



## HLaB (15 Oct 2013)

Took a 50% off road route, when I did grt on road I had a few brown trouser moments by passes that probably werent that close  What was bizarre there's a mini rbt near work thats always congested and there's a short doorzone, so I took the primary on exit as I natrually do, then came what sounded like an aggressive parp so I upped the cadence (to my relief the calf held out for that short bit) and went into the gap when the road becomes nearly 4 cars wide for quite a long straight bit, the car just sat there and never came by


----------



## Gains84 (15 Oct 2013)

Managed to slide off on a corner and smash myself up quite well on a what was nice extended commute in today, poor STIs both managed to get bent inwards somehow, chain thrown off and gear cable frayed through almost, ripped through my elbow and knee and road rash on my hip...and a puncture!grrr oh well its nearly the weekend...sob! Apart from that and the heating still not on in the building ergo freezing my proverbials off, a good start to the day! lol


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Oct 2013)

Gains84 said:


> Managed to slide off on a corner and smash myself up quite well on a what was nice extended commute in today, poor STIs both managed to get bent inwards somehow, chain thrown off and gear cable frayed through almost, ripped through my elbow and knee and road rash on my hip...and a puncture!grrr oh well its nearly the weekend...sob! Apart from that and the heating still not on in the building ergo freezing my proverbials off, a good start to the day! lol



Ouch!

I had a nice tame ride in, 43 miles of no rain and little wind. Was a bit foggy out in the sticks though and roads were wet from the overnight rain.


----------



## Frood42 (15 Oct 2013)

Gains84 said:


> Managed to slide off on a corner and smash myself up quite well on a what was nice extended commute in today, poor STIs both managed to get bent inwards somehow, chain thrown off and gear cable frayed through almost, ripped through my elbow and knee and road rash on my hip...and a puncture!grrr oh well its nearly the weekend...sob! Apart from that and the heating still not on in the building ergo freezing my proverbials off, a good start to the day! lol


 
Man 

Hope you and the bike feel better soon.

Did anyone see? Do we have youtube footage?
Just so we can learn from your mistake


----------



## Gains84 (15 Oct 2013)

No footage unless the car behind me had a cam on it...nice of them to not run over me though! Think the learning here is not to get carried away when the ride seems to be going well and pootle round corners like Wiggins rather than...well, me!lol

Cheers to the chap who stopped to see if i had tools for the puncture - faith in humanity is restored!


----------



## Frood42 (15 Oct 2013)

Chilly  wind again, I am wearing a fleece to keep a bit warmer, but I sweat so much on my 30 mile commute that the fleece gets drenched in sweat and so with the chill in the air I still get cold  (especially the arms).

I shall console myself with the large hot choc with cream  that is my "recovery" drink 

Got a nice wide pass from a large Hovis van on a tricky bit of road, which was nice.
A pity about the the three other idiots that cut me up, but I did have to laugh, as they got filtered! and left at the back of the queue while I joined the front  (saving themselves 0 seconds).

The legs are starting to feel the cold in the shorts and I am considering getting some footy or hiking socks to cover my shins.


----------



## TheJDog (15 Oct 2013)

On my way in I notice that they are heating up some macadam to fill in a hole that I reported over two years ago. Better late than never.


----------



## Fubar (15 Oct 2013)

Frood42 said:


> Chilly  wind again, I am wearing a fleece to keep a bit warmer, but I sweat so much on my 30 mile commute that the fleece gets drenched in sweat and so with the chill in the air I still get cold  (especially the arms).
> 
> I shall console myself with the large hot choc with cream  that is my "recovery" drink
> 
> ...


----------



## Fubar (15 Oct 2013)

It was my first time cycling in the _proper_ dark this morning, about a mile from the house there is a fast downhill on a country road (for about a mile) before back into the street lights again, normally it is half-light but I was earlier leaving - quite surreal, not totally unpleasant but I was grateful there was another cyclist in front and bizarrely grateful for the cars trying to overtake me, plus everyone seemed to give me a wide berth. I much prefer AM Commutes to PM Commutes, which I never thought I'd say...


----------



## Frood42 (15 Oct 2013)

Fubar said:


>


 
Yep, still wearing shorts


----------



## Fubar (15 Oct 2013)

Nice gentle commute home, bit squally when I left so decided to take it easy and it ended up being a nice ride - topped off with WVM holding up a queue of traffic for me then his wee boy giving me a big wave when they eventually passed


----------



## ianrauk (15 Oct 2013)

Hit a pot hole and my front light decided to commit suicide by trowing itself on the floor and getting run over by a car. 'twas only a 3led cateye but annoying all the same. Was a little unnerving cycling the remaining 5 miles home in the dark with no front light. And did have one driver point at me obviously about the lack of a front light.


----------



## glenn forger (15 Oct 2013)

I always double up Ian, one steady, one flashing, cheap as chips:

http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/c/q/lights/phaart_lights


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (15 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Not as bad as last year.
> We have had half the rainy days compared to last year.


 

I must be unlucky, as its rained more on me this year than the last 3!
But I must keep it in perspective, out of say 220 days of commuting by bike each year its about 20 days of rainy journeys, so not bad overall.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (15 Oct 2013)

Today, Cambridge as at absolute grid lock at 5.20 pm, to say I smug going thru the traffic on the bike was an understatement,
days that today make the hard work so worth while!


----------



## ianrauk (15 Oct 2013)

glenn forger said:


> I always double up Ian, one steady, one flashing, cheap as chips:
> 
> http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/c/q/lights/phaart_lights



That is my usual way, but not got out the full winter light set up yet.
Usually 2 Hope Vision 1's on the front.


----------



## potsy (15 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> That is my usual way, but not got out the full winter light set up yet.
> Usually 2 Hope Vision 1's on the front.


Rookie mistake


----------



## 400bhp (15 Oct 2013)

Looks like a strong headwind there and back tomorrow


----------



## HLaB (15 Oct 2013)

The path of least resistance again for me to minimize brown trouser moments


----------



## dave r (15 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> That is my usual way, but not got out the full winter light set up yet.
> Usually 2 Hope Vision 1's on the front.



I've just got organized with a full set on the bike, one set flashing and one set solid.


----------



## Spartak (15 Oct 2013)

Rode my newly purchased Spesh Rockhopper to work today, which although heavy going on the road, performed superbly along the Ashton - Pill track


----------



## mangid (16 Oct 2013)

Foggy here in Cambridge, and chilly, Exposure Blaze failed on me. I'm suspecting it's not quite as waterproof as claimed, it got soaked Sunday/Monday. Fortunately checked not too far into ride and got backup Fibre Flare out.

NorthWave GoreTex boots worked well, although they failed in 3 hours of torrential rain on Sunday


----------



## Gains84 (16 Oct 2013)

Quiet ride in today with none of the fog that was forecast, just finished stitching up the holes in my stuff from yesterdays off...apart from my knee im trying to not look at that!lol


----------



## Frood42 (16 Oct 2013)

Cold wet slog this morning, with a bit of mist thrown in.

Was wearing my windproof jacket and a fleece on my top half (shorts still, but starting to get colder), which was fine at the beginning, but on the return loop of my 30 mile journey the sweat soaked fleece did rather cool me down too much, and the sweat was dripping out of the ends of the windproof jacket, so my gloves got soaked too. 

Still, can't complain too much, still better than being in the car, and then there is the large Hot Chocolate at the other end.

Had one numpty who was signalling for me to get over to the left, despite the fact there was a second EMPTY lane for him to use and I was coming up to a parked up road sweeper that I needed to pass that was in the CS2 marked area.

Is his brain going to overload or melt if he has to turn a steering wheel to get around me while I am negotiating an obstacle? Are these people incapable of looking beyond the bonnet and planning for obstacles up ahead on the road? Was he so outraged about a cyclist using the road that he did not see the big road sweeper vehicle with the warning stripe paint on the back? Do they not know "Mirror - Signal - Mirror - Manouvere" so that they can move into the EMPTY and CLEAR second lane that is available?


----------



## HLaB (16 Oct 2013)

A bit misty here this morning, it seemed a white out but thats probably because I was wearing glasses (and on the positive, despite the lack of visibility no one came into the back of me, maybe they just done that simple thing). I had the typical WVM driving completely in the cycle lane despite it being quite a small when a artic previously wasnt'. Thankfully I timed it right with the Artic (braked a bit), so I never actually had to undertake it in the cycle lane but in a large bus bay.

The first bit of my route is off road but with the weather changing (2nd off road part narrower and covered in leaves) I think I'm going to have to modify my route to get on road sooner.


----------



## HLaB (16 Oct 2013)

Just a short 6 and a bit miles for me, I was tempted to go further but I'd deliberately went for milk at lunchtime so I couldn't, its a self enforced rest night of a sort. Its good to have that urge back though :-)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Oct 2013)

Blimey, that was hard work, wind has come back and the rain this afternoon made the cycle paths interesting with the wet leaves.


----------



## HLaB (16 Oct 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Blimey, that was hard work, wind has come back and the rain this afternoon made the cycle paths interesting with the wet leaves.


My route in the morning involves a cycle path but I think I'll change it for a while :-/


----------



## Ollie W (17 Oct 2013)

Had another go at cycling to my ballroom lesson over the common and up the big hill at the end. It was fine except some idiot with no lights decided to indulge in SCR on a wooded track near the end. I couldn't be bothered so just used his slipstream 

EDIT: Got home, went to apply for a job at Wiggle and it's already gone. Damn.


----------



## Frood42 (17 Oct 2013)

Last night I decided to mix it up a bit and travel along the limehouse and regents canal, I think I prefer the well lit roads.
It was rather dark, my lights were probably not bright enough, but then there was a mix of people with no front lights  and those with far too bright front lights that would normally be reserved for country roads at night, and then there were the joggers, it was slow going and rather more stressful than riding on the open roads.
When I got my Hope 1 sorted by Wiggle than I may venture back onto the canals, but for now I will be staying away.

The ride last night means I have done 152.5 miles since Monday.


----------



## Frood42 (17 Oct 2013)

Rain was forecasted for this morning commute, so I chucked on my windproof/rainproof jacket, and oh boy did I sweat buckets, as it was quite a bit warmer this morning and the rain did not appear.
The coat has elasticated cuffs, so I had pools of sweat in the jacket, my fleece got really drenched, and when I got off and looked at my shorts it looked like I had either been swimming or out in the rain.

Besides all that  I had quite a nice ride in.
That makes it 183 miles as of this morning, so just another 17 miles to meet my 200 mile commute target, will do that tonight and make Fri a rest day, and then probably head out at the weekend.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Oct 2013)

Great weather for a ride this morning, lovely clear skies for a bit of star gazing first thing, then when the sun came up beautiful blue sky. Wind died down from last night and was warm, shame I had to stop and come into work.


----------



## Col5632 (17 Oct 2013)

Must be bloody invisible this morning, had a car almost fail to give way to me on a mini roundabout to which i stopped on in front of him and waved at him, how he failed to see me in my bright yellow gillet i have no idea, then 2 minutes later a young boy walked right in front of me with his 2 massive dogs, had to brake and avoid him, again baffled how he never saw me as he was on the other side of the road so surely would have looked both ways before crossing the road and some how not even seen me, even had a front and back light on this morning!


----------



## EthelF (17 Oct 2013)

This morning a complete numpty on a rather nice black Cube hybrid was filtering a trifle too fast down the outside of stationary traffic and aimed for a gap left by a van in front of a traffic island, when said van moved forward and the gap vanished. Fortunately the Cube had disc brakes. But I really don't know what I was thinking when I aimed for that gap. The van driver should not have been reading his notes while driving, true, but I still awarded myself the Donkey of the Day award.


----------



## Frood42 (17 Oct 2013)

EthelF said:


> This morning a complete numpty on a rather nice black Cube hybrid was filtering a trifle too fast down the outside of stationary traffic and aimed for a gap left by a van in front of a traffic island, when said van moved forward and the gap vanished. Fortunately the Cube had disc brakes. But I really don't know what I was thinking when I aimed for that gap. The van driver should not have been reading his notes while driving, true, but I still awarded myself the Donkey of the Day award.


 
Gotta love traffic islands 
Are you sure he didn't see you coming and decided he didn't want you cutting in and slowing him down 

I quite like disc brakes, they feel a bit better to me than rim brakes.


----------



## HLaB (17 Oct 2013)

A beautiful ride this morning unfortunately I had a site survey at 8am so had to restrict it to 13miles. I decided to mod my route though so it advoided leave covered cycle paths, I'll probably have to mod it again if the weather changes to avoid cycle paths all together.


----------



## EthelF (17 Oct 2013)

Frood42 said:


> Are you sure he didn't see you coming and decided he didn't want you cutting in and slowing him down



Judging by the surprised look on his face as he glanced up from his paperwork, I'd say no...
Disc brakes are good. A decent night's sleep with a toddler not crying half the night, and then being alert paying proper attention to the road is even better though!


----------



## Frood42 (17 Oct 2013)

EthelF said:


> Judging by the surprised look on his face as he glanced up from his paperwork, I'd say no...
> Disc brakes are good. A decent night's sleep with a toddler not crying half the night, and then being alert paying proper attention to the road is even better though!


 
Ah, I have as yet to have the pleasure of being woken up by a baby or toddler in the night, maybe one day.


----------



## Andrew_P (17 Oct 2013)

Looks like I might be only 3-4 weeks away from getting back on the bike, believe me I cannot wait to get back commuting driving me crazy stuck at home never will I moan about wind, rain or cold commuting is a choice and a bloody good one that is sorely missed when you can't do it!


----------



## paul04 (17 Oct 2013)

It was damp this morning, but not raining when I set of for work, half way there and the heaven's opened, so went the short way to work, only for the rain to stop just as I got into work. shorts, legs warmers and socks were dripping wet, so left them on the radiator in the locker room to dry out, my coat is waterproof so top half was ok.
finished work at 2.30pm and the sun was shining, so a nice ride home (and all my clothes were nice and dry)
Will have to get a spare pair of waterproof trousers to keep in my backpack so don't get caught out in the rain again.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Oct 2013)

Lovely weather for the ride home and looks like the council had been in to Abbey Park and taken the wet leaves up off the paths.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (17 Oct 2013)

Truly lovely evening tonight, overtaken by @MisterStan and Jess, it crossed my mind to catch up but realised that would never happen!!!

Them two have 3 shredded wheat !


----------



## 400bhp (17 Oct 2013)

Got knocked off toady - had to happen I suppose

I pulled out from behind near stationary traffic to take the outside lane. Car in front decided to do so as well. Just caught his rear quarter but pulled hard on the front brake so I think I went down more because of that. Extremely fortunate - no cars behind and, just a few scrapes on my elbow and ankle and a bit of an ache in my arm and no damage to the bike.

Put that one down to experience (was only pootling as well as I wanted to arrive at my destination sewat free).


----------



## Dibs (17 Oct 2013)

400bhp said:


> Got knocked off toady - had to happen I suppose
> 
> I pulled out from behind near stationary traffic to take the outside lane. Car in front decided to do so as well. Just caught his rear quarter but pulled hard on the front brake so I think I went down more because of that. Extremely fortunate - no cars behind and, just a few scrapes on my elbow and ankle and a bit of an ache in my arm and no damage to the bike.
> 
> Put that one down to experience (was only pootling as well as I wanted to arrive at my destination sewat free).



Glad you are ok. That is the main thing!


----------



## potsy (17 Oct 2013)

Dibs said:


> Glad you are ok. That is the main thing!


I think you'll find the bike being OK is the main thing 

Bad luck @400bhp like you say could have been worse and it's one of those split second things that happen sometimes


----------



## Dibs (17 Oct 2013)

potsy said:


> I think you'll find the bike being OK is the main thing
> 
> Bad luck @400bhp like you say could have been worse and it's one of those split second things that happen sometimes



I was going to wait 5 mins before asking how his bike is...


----------



## 400bhp (17 Oct 2013)

Broken bones fix - broken parts don't


----------



## Frood42 (17 Oct 2013)

400bhp said:


> Got knocked off toady - had to happen I suppose
> 
> I pulled out from behind near stationary traffic to take the outside lane. Car in front decided to do so as well. Just caught his rear quarter but pulled hard on the front brake so I think I went down more because of that. Extremely fortunate - no cars behind and, just a few scrapes on my elbow and ankle and a bit of an ache in my arm and no damage to the bike.
> 
> Put that one down to experience (was only pootling as well as I wanted to arrive at my destination sewat free).



Man 

? or ? to recover


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (17 Oct 2013)

Nowt like a good adrenaline-pumping argument with a taxi driver to get you ready for the day ahead.

He almost had me (had me off, and had me in the argument, he was apologetic and appeared to take on board what I was saying about how he gave me adequate room with his front wheels and cut the corner so the back wheels were 6" from the kerb and sandwiching me)

Until he then said it was my fault for "illegal speed"

Apparently I was going faster than him, and doing 40 in a 30

Err....unlikely on an uphill incline 25 yards from a standing start...and if I were "doing illegal speed" and going faster than him, how the hell was he legally overtaking?


----------



## fimm (18 Oct 2013)

There are some temporary traffic lights on my route at the moment. As I approached them yesterday evening, they went from green to orange, so I slowed and stopped. The two cars behind me both overtook me and went through the orange -> red light...


----------



## EthelF (18 Oct 2013)

Perfect morning ride. Glorious sunrise, beautiful mist on the Common, no wind, temperature just-so: the sort of weather that can make me late for work. I was quite disciplined though and "found" the exit from Battersea Park after just 2 laps, though I was tempted to remain "lost" for a couple more.
Traffic was impeccably behaved too. Fridays can be pretty good!


----------



## donnydave (18 Oct 2013)

Bah, slow moving traffic approaching stationary traffic, a fellow pedalling-man was waiting to turn right to join us out of a side road. I was in mega-primary and slowed down. He made to go but the car behind me thought I was tired and overtook, then having to immediately stop for the stationary traffic ahead. Apologies to the guy turning out who started to go but had to stop, I should have been more forceful and signalled to keep the car behind me, I stupidly assumed he would realise what was going on!


----------



## Kookas (18 Oct 2013)

donnydave said:


> Bah, slow moving traffic approaching stationary traffic, a fellow pedalling-man was waiting to turn right to join us out of a side road. I was in mega-primary and slowed down. He made to go but the car behind me thought I was tired and overtook, then having to immediately stop for the stationary traffic ahead. Apologies to the guy turning out who started to go but had to stop, I should have been more forceful and signalled to keep the car behind me, I stupidly assumed he would realise what was going on!



I had a cyclist try to let me turn right one time, but same thing happened with the cars.


----------



## HLaB (18 Oct 2013)

Nice commute tonight and I decided I was in the mood for a bimble to the Village of Elton. For the six miles back I wanted to stop and take a pic but I was down to one rear light and didnt stop until Orton Mere. Lol both rear lights were working perfectly.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (18 Oct 2013)

Must have been a night for bimbling...

I haven't taken a detour for quite some time, so headed out to Bamford and Ladybower from work My fitness is down as a result but I hadn't realised how much.....then I realised my front mech needed adjustment as it hadn't dropped onto the granny ring. That realisation made things much easier on the last climb.

As for timing.....when I got to the shops near home for cat food, beer and tofu in black bean sauce from the Chinese, my magicshine indicatoir was glowing red.
When I put the bike away at home, as I leaned it up - blink - off it switched. Couldn't have timed it better


----------



## paul04 (19 Oct 2013)

No commute into work today, got a lift as we was on a cpc driver training course over in Bolton,
A 3 hour course that is dragged out for 7 very long hours


----------



## lozcs (21 Oct 2013)

One word, wet!


----------



## martint235 (21 Oct 2013)

A little wet. Not as bad as I was expecting. The major note was how my fitness has deterioated in just 1.5 weeks off the bike. Sweating like a sweaty thing in a sweat box when I got to work.


----------



## BSRU (21 Oct 2013)

lozcs said:


> One word, wet!


Three more words windy, dark, leaves.


----------



## Frood42 (21 Oct 2013)

My commute was nice, it was dark, but the rain stayed away and the wind levels were low.

Only one thing of note on my commute, a very, very silly pedestrian decided to run from in front of a large vehicle across my path, I pulled the brakes on and gave a rather large shout, I still do not know how the pedestrian and I did not end up a heap on the floor, it was that close.


----------



## HLaB (21 Oct 2013)

Thought I'd change my commute this morning for a more on road route, to avoid the greasy leaf build up and did a route something like this. Despite the weather being a tad wet = extra congestion the driver's behaved themself though and the only very minor thing I remember was a MGiF on the short dual carriage way to town; that was a tad inconvenient having to pull out and sprint by them in the empty lane


----------



## Glow worm (21 Oct 2013)

Very blowy but thankfully dry coming in.Incredibly mild too though funny to see a few Cambridge folks wrapped up in thick coats, woolly hats and one bloke even wearing gloves. They're like the exact opposite of Geordies ! Anyways, should be a nice fast ride home shortly, with a favourable tail wind and no rain on the horizon. Only the supermarket run to spoil things!


----------



## videoman (21 Oct 2013)

Soaking wet after 10 happy miles in the rain but slightly drier coming home. Don't mind the rain its just the constant headwind irrespective of which direction I am going in. This afternoon I was pedalling going down hill just to maintain forward movement.


----------



## kipster (21 Oct 2013)

Damp and windy this morning and still a little dark when I left the house. No cars overtook. The rain had all but dried up for the ride home, but the wind had picked up a lot. That coupled with a week being lazy made the muscles burn a little more than normal. Some cars overtook, but nothing more interesting than that. Hope it isn't too wet tomorrow as I've left the overshoes in the office.


----------



## glenn forger (21 Oct 2013)

Cyclists who swerve off the pavement right in front of me piss me right off, no life-saver, not even a glance, naff all. Happened twice the last two days.


----------



## Bill-H (21 Oct 2013)

Very windy very very wet but loved it .
First time back on bike since my accident over a month ago,I can't believe how much my fitness has deteriated.


----------



## Beebo (21 Oct 2013)

Cycled past a guy tonight in greenwich with only the right hand crank, the left was busted. He had spd's on and was going at a fair pace considering his problems. Hope he didnt have too far to go.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (21 Oct 2013)

Didn't have my multi-tool with me. Felt bad as I had to pass a folorn looking cyclist wheeling his bike sans-chain without being able to offer assistance


----------



## stowie (21 Oct 2013)

Went around the new Tottenham Hale layout today. Gyratory has been removed and two way traffic restored. Zero cycle facilities on road Southbound to "aid traffic flow". And boy had it seemed to have worked today. Gridlocked traffic all the way back to Stamford Hill.

Went around Bow Roundabout today instead of the flyover and witnessed someone trying to reverse back around the roundabout to exit down the closed A12 slip road - presumably after seeing the queues into Stratford. This was accompanied by a lot of car horns and gesticulating by car drivers. It is at times like this that I cannot help but be somewhat smug as I cycle past the chaos.

Saw a police horse trotting along CS2 near Mile End Park and a numpty pulled out in front of me in Walthamstow causing me to brake so hard the cycle slew sideways. A brief discussion was had where I shouted and the driver had the expression I see on less intelligent sheep. Shook me up a bit, lucky I had slowed a bit at the approach to the junction since a car had exited before her.


----------



## HLaB (22 Oct 2013)

Totally mucked up the commute this morning, only 11.7 miles but when I got into the office I started to sweat the proverbial buckets. Got asked 'is my jacket not waterproof ?', its bone dry its just sweat


----------



## Leodis (22 Oct 2013)

1st full commute in 3 weeks after been knocked off, not the best commute to do on a new bike and poor weather but least I got the SKS fitted and I am not too wet arriving at work. Roll on return.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (22 Oct 2013)

Not an ideal commute today. I got a puncture, then found that the spare tube's valve was faulty. Then another cyclist turned up and generously helped me by donating a spare road bike tube he had (he was on a mountain bike, so I got lucky, there). Then a few km later, the road bike tube went flat!  I tried pumping it up a few times, but never got more than about 0.5km before it went flat again. So I gave up and called a taxi-van to take me home. It took 30 minutes to get to me, and cost me $55 to get me the rest of the way home (I was at least 15km from home at that point). Oh yes, and it was raining a lot.

Tomorrow, I'm taking the road bike to work instead of my usual Vivente tourer, so hopefully the road bike will stay puncture-free until I can fix up the tourer.


----------



## Cycleconvert (22 Oct 2013)

After having the week off last week due to not having any lights, lights are now fitted and I was back on it today. Damp yet satisfying...


----------



## Frood42 (22 Oct 2013)

Well, despite the gusty wind in places I had been having a nice commute into work, that was until I got to Stratford...

They are currently putting in a segregated cycle way, but in the meantime there are road works all the way down, and what used to be three lanes has gone down to two narrow lanes, which makes it not safe to overtake cyclists who are riding in the left lane, so traffic is sometimes down to one lane.
Most mornings I do not have an issue, I just ride with the traffic and those that want to pass just use the right hand lane (not hard really).

I got a complete nobber  this morning though, impatient twonk, his "suggestions" to move left were ignored as I was not going to be squeezed, and ultimately his silly behaviour held him up longer than if he just used the right hand lane to pass me rather than trying to needlessly intimidate and squeeze me while I was in the left hand lane.

Are these peoples brains going to melt if they use the steering wheel and use the outside lane..? Perhaps we should test it out...


----------



## EthelF (22 Oct 2013)

Attending a conference today so no bike, took the train and tube instead. It was vile: had to watch 3 trains and then 2 tubes come and go as they were too packed to get on.
I couldn't help but think most of my hapless fellow passengers must to that journey every day. A large number of them must own bikes. And a fair few of those may have access to cycke parking at or near work. I think you can see where I'm going: why the devil don't they cycle instead?


----------



## Frood42 (22 Oct 2013)

EthelF said:


> Attending a conference today so no bike, took the train and tube instead. It was vile: had to watch 3 trains and then 2 tubes come and go as they were too packed to get on.
> I couldn't help but think most of my hapless fellow passengers must to that journey every day. A large number of them must own bikes. And a fair few of those may have access to cycke parking at or near work. I think you can see where I'm going: why the devil don't they cycle instead?


 
Ugh, I am so glad I no longer take the Underground during rush hour, it was misery and I do not know why I kept doing it for so long.

I even started walking from Holborn to London Liverpool St, taking a train from London Liverpool St to Stratford, and then the Underground home to try and avoid some of the crush, it was a PITA.

Using the bike to commute has been so much better (well those days where traffic behaves), not to mention my fitness and the amount of cake I can eat has gone up, so a win win all around.

The only time I have had to use the Underground again during rush hour was for a two day training course, thankfully the course was good, but not good enough to make up for the time off the bike, the horrid heat, and the sweaty armpits on the Underground.

Off peak is good though, I do like the Underground, it's very nice when it's a little less crowded.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (22 Oct 2013)

So good this morning in the hammering rain, even full of cold, blasting past the tailbacks as everyone who is inexplicably terrified of water dived into their big boxes

Nose was streaming though---yuk, but still arrived more awake than I would have done sucking strepsils and snorting olbas oil in a traffic queue


----------



## donnydave (22 Oct 2013)

aaaahhh 15mph headwind with 25mph gusts. must..... stay.... on.... big..... ring...... in case I see someone I know. Which is unlikely.


----------



## ACS (22 Oct 2013)

Cruising through a small village this morning when I suddenly found myself making eye level contact with a fully grown Great Dane bounding beside me along the grass verge. Happily bouncing up every now and again trying to lick my face we paced each other towards the crossroads at the end of the village doing about 15mph.

Behind me I can hear a woman shouting “Rufus, come back at once; leave the man alone he doesn’t want to play; he won’t harm you; RUFUS stop that instantly”

As I came to a halt at a stop sign the dog decided that running away from its owner was far more fun than racing a sweaty cyclist, it turned sharp left, effortlessly cleared the gate into a field and disappeared into the distance. Smirking I pushed on to the sound of an exasperated owner fading in the background.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (22 Oct 2013)

Back on the bike this week after a couple of weeks off with a fractured ankle, an injury incurred off the bike I might add. Took it easy the last couple of days, but what miserable weather, I don't think we've had a dry day in two weeks. Still riding in it, is better than lying in bed looking out the window at the rain! Glad to be back on two wheels!


----------



## fossyant (22 Oct 2013)

That's a quick return from a fractured ankle. Good stuff.

Just over two weeks since my op, and not overly hopeful I will be back on the bike on the 4th November when I am due back to work. Just walking about is causing discomfort. Ah well.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (22 Oct 2013)

Ive got a little discomfort when heavy on the pedals climbing, so I've been trying to keep the commute as short and flat as possible at the mo. gonna stay as I am for this week, then see how I'm feeling next week and start to extend the commute a couple of times next week, then build up to my normal commute the following two weeks. I chipped the end of my Left fibula off.


----------



## stowie (22 Oct 2013)

Cycled down Hoe Street Walthamstow about an hour and half ago to see a cyclist lying in the road with ambulance and police in attendance. Hope she is OK.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Oct 2013)

[QUOTE 2725132, member: 1314"]Cor blimey, heavens opened up for rain/hail at Worcester Park for about 5 mins this evening!!!! Took shelter then carried on.[/quote]


Yup, had the same in SE London at 6.30pm. Took cover under a bus shelter.
I had another 3 miles to home, and by the time I got home, it was so warm that my clothing was near enough dry.


----------



## HLaB (22 Oct 2013)

Stopped by a budget supermarket on the way back to the flat this evening but kick-off at Paradise wasn't till 7:45pm, so I decided to kill some time before then.


----------



## martint235 (23 Oct 2013)

Wet! And Windy!! And then I had some low life almost t-bone me after he went through a red light. I politely pointed this out to him and he just replied "Yeah I know". Scum. I'm going to start clipping RLJers handlebars as I overtake them in future. We are after all picking and choosing which laws we wish to obey, right?


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (23 Oct 2013)

Another wet one, but it's supposed to clear up this afternoon, well fingers crossed lol


----------



## BSRU (23 Oct 2013)

Second PF visit in two days (third in two weeks) on the old GP4000's I have on the CX bike, so seems to be time for a new set of GP 4 Seasons.
Fortunately all were fairly close to home, the second being within 5 minutes walk and the other two about 5 miles away(so quick roadside change and ride home to use the track pump).
Still the old GP4000's lasted 3,000 miles before the PF started her campaign of terror, I took the risk on old worn tyres and she took her revenge.


----------



## Beebo (23 Oct 2013)

Saw a builder with a crow bar chasing a young lad down the road in Deptford, not sure what had happened to cause it, but by the time I rode past the builder had run out of steam and the young lad had broken clear.


----------



## Spartak (23 Oct 2013)

Wet, windy but warm in Bristol this morning !


----------



## HLaB (23 Oct 2013)

Much the same as yesterday but I now know why I was sweating so much, I was comming down with a cold in addition to finishing in to a mild temperature but strong headwind. Probably sweated more today as the wind was stronger but I opted to wear a cycling jersey rather than a shirt so didn't look quite as damp when I got in.

Edit on the +ve, wolk up a bit choked and with a hot shower and a cycle I seem to have sweated it out for now!


----------



## Leodis (23 Oct 2013)

Nice commute in, 2nd day on the new bike so getting a feel for it. Some nobber thought the only working towel rail was his personal space until I moved most of it along, the same nobber had to call a taxi to pick him up as he didnt even have the basics on how to replace a tube.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Oct 2013)

Beebo said:


> Saw a builder with a crow bar chasing a young lad down the road in Deptford, not sure what had happened to cause it, but by the time I rode past the builder had run out of steam and the young lad had broken clear.




And that is strange for Deptford?


----------



## ianrauk (23 Oct 2013)

Leodis said:


> Nice commute in, 2nd day on the new bike so getting a feel for it. Some nobber thought the only working towel rail was his personal space until I moved most of it along, the same nobber had to call a taxi to pick him up as he didnt even have the basics on how to replace a tube.




Couldn't you have helped him fix the puncture? Or is he too far down the nobber scale to help?


----------



## ianrauk (23 Oct 2013)

martint235 said:


> Wet! And Windy!! *And then I had some low life almost t-bone me after he went through a red light*. I politely pointed this out to him and he just replied "Yeah I know". Scum. I'm going to start clipping RLJers handlebars as I overtake them in future. We are after all picking and choosing which laws we wish to obey, right?




Another cyclist?


----------



## Frood42 (23 Oct 2013)

Tried a slightly varied route last night, which uses much more of the CS3, it is ok, better than having to go through Stratford during peak hours, will hopefully be a route to help avoid the right nobbers around that area.

I took the same 20mile route this morning, and it was much better in the sun than in the dark, although I don't know yet if it is quicker, as there was a really gusty wind, either head on or coming across me, no tail wind 

I also got a little wet this morning, hoping my mountain bike shorts and running fleece dry out before home time.

As I only did 20miles this morning, due to testing the altered route, I will do an extended commute tonight.
I had been doing 30miles in the morning and then 20miles at night, but I might switch it around, not sure yet...


----------



## robjh (23 Oct 2013)

Last night - torrential rain bouncing up off the roads in the dark, unexpected foot-drenching puddles across 3/4 of the road.
This morning - thankfully the rain has gone and the sun was almost coming out. Nearly hid a pedestrian on a small lane, I moved out to pass him, he moved in same direction and we did a momentary dance while trying to judge the other's intention and still lunged for the same side of road. I passed close enough for him to pat me on the shoulder (!), with a bit of friendly 'sorry / alright mate?' banter. No harm done, it was a nice morning and no rain!!


----------



## martint235 (23 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Another cyclist?


 Yep another cyclist. I'd say in his 30s, fairly wrapped up considering it wasn't cold but not a POB type.


----------



## Frood42 (23 Oct 2013)

martint235 said:


> Yep another cyclist. I'd say in his 30s, fairly wrapped up considering it wasn't cold but not a POB type.


 
POB? 

Pedestrian on bike..?


----------



## Leodis (23 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Couldn't you have helped him fix the puncture? Or is he too far down the nobber scale to help?



I asked him what size tyre he needed and I got the response "a race one", I had a 28mm on me but he was too busy phoning a taxi to drive him home to let me help him. I don't think it was the right size by looking, I think it was a 28-35 and his tyre looked 25mm maybe.

I am still in shock people don't carry these basics about.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Oct 2013)

Leodis said:


> *I am still in shock people don't carry these basics about*.



Some people just don't have a clue.


----------



## martint235 (23 Oct 2013)

Frood42 said:


> POB?
> 
> Pedestrian on bike..?


 Person on bike. As opposed to a cyclist who has a rough idea of what they are doing. POBs tend to ride BSOs (Bike Shaped Objects).


----------



## martint235 (23 Oct 2013)

Leodis said:


> I asked him what size tyre he needed and I got the response "a race one", I had a 28mm on me but he was too busy phoning a taxi to drive him home to let me help him. I don't think it was the right size by looking, I think it was a 28-35 and his tyre looked 25mm maybe.
> 
> I am still in shock people don't carry these basics about.


 As someone who had to walk 6 miles home a couple of weeks ago due to not having the pump set up correctly and not having checked that my gas tubes hadn't been used, it is easy to forget. However your one doesn't sound like that, just someone without a clue.


----------



## subaqua (23 Oct 2013)

went to take bike out of door this morning and noticed front was flat.

nevermind I thought I will pump it up and see if it stays up. gave it 5 mins and no noticeable deflation so decided to ride to work.
got 10 mins in and the tyre had gone flat.  

stopped and changed tube ( i found the culprit- a tiny nail) but in doing so pulled the wires out of the plug on the dynamo- yes i know pull the plug not the wires.
sorted that though and only got to work 15 mins later than planned . result.

tube now fixed at the comfort and warmth of my desk


----------



## Frood42 (23 Oct 2013)

Leodis said:


> I asked him what size tyre he needed and I got the response "a race one", I had a 28mm on me but he was too busy phoning a taxi to drive him home to let me help him. I don't think it was the right size by looking, I think it was a 28-35 and his tyre looked 25mm maybe.
> 
> I am still in shock people don't carry these basics about.


 
I have Marathon Plus tyres (700 x 28 according to the tyre wall), I carry a pump, I have spare tubes and levers at work, not had a problem yet...

I have had to change the tubes on both the front and back once due to slow release of air, but I did that in the warmth of the office, I don't fancy removing Marathon plus tyres by the road side, I can do it, but they can be a bit of a pain to get on and off if you are out of practice...

The most likely cause of the tube issues was the bike shop leaving the too big inner tubes on the bike, I could find no other evidence of a problem...

The tyres have done me very well, both on and off road.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Oct 2013)

Saw the direction of the wind this morning and binned my normal route, thought I would end up doing 25-30 miles, but got carried away once I realised the wind wasn't to bad and it wasn't raining. Ended up doing 43 miles.


----------



## andrewpreston (23 Oct 2013)

*Revenge of the Cycling Gods!
*
Had to use the car today.
Normal car commute is 20 minutes . Normal bike commute is 55 minutes. Today, due to roadworks, motorway congestion and sh*t weather the drive took 1 hour & 10 minutes.Late to work!
I'd have arrived 15 minutes earlier by bike.

Serves me right!


----------



## BSRU (23 Oct 2013)

Something strange might have just happened, more than likely I'm being a little paranoid.
Quick squirt home, on the main road with two lanes, me going slowly straight into the headwind, a red Mazda 323(W388 WMA) slowly driving behind me making no attempt to use the free lane to my right.
I turn left, the Mazda turns left, I turn left again into a narrow alley with parked cars making it a tight squeeze for a car, the mazda follows me.
I turn left again, the Mazda turns left again, another left onto the main road and we have completed a loop and still the car makes no attempt to overtake.
So I turn left off the main road again, the Mazda follows me. So I decide to follow my usual short cut, which cars cannot take, by taking a right into a very narrow alley, Mazda obviously cannot follow me.
On checking the rear view camera it is quite obvious the driver is very interested in where I am going, when I turn right into the very narrow alley, he slows down and is staring right at me realising they cannot follow me any more.
I have been doing a little loop like that for years(mostly), this is first time it appears to have outed someone.


----------



## Nocode (23 Oct 2013)

BSRU said:


> Something strange might have just happened, more than likely I'm being a little paranoid.
> Quick squirt home, on the main road with two lanes, me going slowly straight into the headwind, a red Mazda 323(W388 WMA) slowly driving behind me making no attempt to use the free lane to my right.
> I turn left, the Mazda turns left, I turn left again into a narrow alley with parked cars making it a tight squeeze for a car, the mazda follows me.
> I turn left again, the Mazda turns left again, another left onto the main road and we have completed a loop and still the car makes no attempt to overtake.
> ...


Somebody eyeing-up your bike with the intention to work-out where you live/work and steal it?


----------



## BSRU (23 Oct 2013)

Nocode said:


> Somebody eyeing-up your bike with the intention to work-out where you live/work and steal it?


Possibly but their ability to follow a bicycle without being noticed was non-existent, although having a mirror made it easy for me to keep tabs on the car.
Also the town centre is a maze of alleyways and shared paths so impossible to follow me in a car.


----------



## Frood42 (23 Oct 2013)

BSRU said:


> Something strange might have just happened, more than likely I'm being a little paranoid.
> Quick squirt home, on the main road with two lanes, me going slowly straight into the headwind, a red Mazda 323(W388 WMA) slowly driving behind me making no attempt to use the free lane to my right.
> I turn left, the Mazda turns left, I turn left again into a narrow alley with parked cars making it a tight squeeze for a car, the mazda follows me.
> I turn left again, the Mazda turns left again, another left onto the main road and we have completed a loop and still the car makes no attempt to overtake.
> ...


 

  

I would be a little paranoid as well if I was being followed about like that...


----------



## andrewpreston (23 Oct 2013)

BSRU. I think it worth a police report. We all know that there are some weird folk out there and having evidence of a pattern could prove useful.


----------



## stowie (23 Oct 2013)

Fairly uneventful except for the wind which was astonishing when it bounced off the high rises on Stratford High Street.

On another note should us cyclists local to Stratford take a sweepstake on when the CS2 extension may be finished? It appears an amazingly slow process, maybe they are resurfacing it using a teaspoon? I am tempted to throw the cones to one side as, even with a bit of a rough surface, it would be easier to go down it than weave through the traffic.


----------



## DCLane (23 Oct 2013)

Ended up doing both commutes on the 'heap of junk' bike - a Viking Targa DD24

It didn't do too badly either! http://www.strava.com/activities/90790278 (36mph max on a £10 bike  ) and http://www.strava.com/activities/90850892

Why? Because the dippy lady who organises our C2W scheme sent my voucher to my home address, rather than my work address - which she said she'd send to and I'd asked her to  . I was _supposed _to collect my new C2W bike today but couldn't as a result


----------



## HLaB (23 Oct 2013)

It was such a nice evening, so I left work early (4pm) and did a proper ride. I was just going to make the most of the light but it seemed to last for a while so I decided to head as far south as possible before the light ran out; that was at a place called Catworth. Ended up going a wee bit further to the Kimbolton Junction. My pace started to slow then, doh, then I realised, the battery in the main light was failing and I switched to the identical front light and my pace went up threefold.


----------



## dave r (23 Oct 2013)

Lovely commuting today, for the first time this week I was powered by porridge rather than petrol, I've driven the last two days, this morning though it was dry so got the bike out and had an easy ride to work, tonight I found out why the morning ride was so easy, headwind home, but the drivers were behaving themselves and I was on the bike and enjoying myself.


----------



## martint235 (24 Oct 2013)

Really good ride in this morning. Beautiful sunrise. Thought I was going really quick but when I got to work found out it was average.

Catford is officially the end of London. The drop in temperature as I came off the South Circular to head up to Perry Hill was tangible!


----------



## BSRU (24 Oct 2013)

To the two cyclists I saw cycling towards me this morning on unlit country roads, "*SORT YOUR LIGHTS OUT*".
First one no front light on the bike but a very very bright helmet light which meant if they looked anywhere near me I was blinded.
Second again with a very very bright front light(attached to the bike this time) but it should be illuminating the road not dazzling oncoming road users.

Since it was only +5 I thought I'd try out some Prendas wind proof overshoes this morning, wearing summer shoes and summer socks on my feet.
They did a grand job stopping my toes freezing.


----------



## sazzaa (24 Oct 2013)

Coming down a hill this morning on the way to work and there's an Audi sitting at a junction, he saw me and pulled out almost right into me, making me swerve


----------



## potsy (24 Oct 2013)

1st commute for 2 weeks due to illness and holiday, was a wee bit more sluggish than usual, can't think why  

Lovely and dry though, virtually no wind and a pleasant 7c was just about perfect in my winter shirt and gilet.


----------



## Frood42 (24 Oct 2013)

stowie said:


> Fairly uneventful except for the wind which was astonishing when it bounced off the high rises on Stratford High Street.
> 
> On another note should us cyclists local to Stratford take a sweepstake on when the CS2 extension may be finished? It appears an amazingly slow process, maybe they are resurfacing it using a teaspoon? I am tempted to throw the cones to one side as, even with a bit of a rough surface, it would be easier to go down it than weave through the traffic.


 
I have got to the point where I am now rather fed up with it.
I have changed my route now, so that rather than passing through Stratford and Bow 4 times, I pass through only 2 times.

I go East to West then West to East in the morning for a 20 or 30 mile ride.
I go through Stratford in the morning headed into Central London when it is less crowded, and then on my loop back and heading into work at Ilford I take the CS3, much better than trying to negotiate with impatient nobbers during peak hours. I then do the reverse in the evening, so cut through to CS3 from Ilford into Central London, and then loop back through Stratford in the evening on my way home.

The CS3 is very much open to the elements and the wind, but the cut through to Ilford is much better than trying to negotiate the works at Stratford to Bow (or vice versa).

I was quite amazed to see some blue paint on the surface today on my way from Stratford to Bow, and then saw it only lasted a few yards, which was disappointing to say the least.

It will be interesting to see if any motorbikes or cars attempt to use it...

The problem is, when you get beyond Bow flyover, it all goes to pot again, as the CS2 is only partially cycle lane and partially a blue painted guideway. I tend to hang a left at Mile End station and head for the CS3, it may be a shared path, but I find it easier than negotating the terrible road surfaces down at Aldgate.


----------



## Frood42 (24 Oct 2013)

Chilly with a headwind.
Other than that Unevenful.


----------



## Biscuit (24 Oct 2013)

Hands n Feet frozen this morning... Boo!


----------



## Frood42 (24 Oct 2013)

For those who don't know the Stratford area and saw my rant, here are some videos, they are not mine, just someone random on youtube who happens to do the same route as me

There are even signs off to the left saying "Narrow Lanes, Avoid Overtaking Cyclists", but you still get nobbers...


----------



## Crankarm (24 Oct 2013)

BSRU said:


> To the two cyclists I saw cycling towards me this morning on unlit country roads, "*SORT YOUR LIGHTS OUT*".
> First one no front light on the bike but a very very bright helmet light which meant if they looked anywhere near me I was blinded.
> Second again with a very very bright front light(attached to the bike this time) but it should be illuminating the road not dazzling oncoming road users.



I hate it when they do this. In response I switch both my Exposure Max Ds from minimum onto full beam which generally gets them to dip or cancels their dazzling beam at me. It is also followed by a tirade of swearing from them but if you can't take it yourself don't dish it out to others. Ha-ha!


----------



## donnydave (24 Oct 2013)

Halfway home last night front light charge indicator says half charge remaning. No probs, only 15 mins left I thought. First proper dark night cycling home since last year, and I remember a charge lasting a couple of days. 5 mins later charge indicator goes to red, my light goes to energy saving mode, good enough to be seen but not brilliant as a proper light for me to see by. Still luckily I'm only a couple of miles from home and there's streetlights. Seems like my light doesn't hold its charge as well as it used to, but I'll just make sure I charge it every day now instead of every 2 days.

Oh no whats this! Power cut?! Street lights, traffic lights everything is off. My back light is still going strong, I'll just angle my light up a bit to make sure people see me from the front. There's a 2 mile stretch in the middle of nowhere then I'm home, I know that road well so not a problem.

Arrrr, forgot! Someone did some really bad resurfacing the other week and didn't seal properly between the old and new tarmac. They also missed a load of massive pot holes. I haven't yet had chance to learn what the best line is to avoid all the bumps yet. Bumpity bumpity bump all the way home, intermittent brake rubbing on rear rim, must have knocked it out of true on some of the big crashing pot holes.

Get home, power cut still going strong. Everywhere is completely dark, apart from our house just looks like normal! Clever wifey went round the house and scooped up all our old spare bike lights and put upturned glass tumblers over them. Inside the house was like a tanning salon! Power was off until very late last night, luckily we have loads and loads of candles too so spent the evening necking a nice bit of Hendricks gin and having a flap around on the piano practising carols ready for the parents visiting at Christmas.

On inspection this morning my rear wheel seems fine, the brakes had somehow got knocked to the side so weren't evenly contacting each side of the rim.


----------



## HLaB (24 Oct 2013)

Beatiful morning, crisp an clear so I did my Haddon Loop Commute.


----------



## MisterStan (24 Oct 2013)

First cycle commute since last Thursday - Daddy Day Care Monday and Tuesday and sick yesterday - picked up a one day bug - probably at the soft play I took the little'un to on Monday. 

Wrapped up nice and warm as the forecast last night said it would be cooler, didn't bother again checking this morning before I left - a couple of degrees cooler and my gloves were insufficient - hands were very cold by the time I got to work. 

@martinclive and I picked up his boss David on the way in, then scalped a guy on a very interesting looking Trek single speed, he caught us up and we chatted all the way in to town. 

Great to be back on the bike.


----------



## BSRU (24 Oct 2013)

Moron in a car gave me a lovely left hook, haven't had one for ages and this one occurred whilst I was travelling fairly fast.
The drivers excuse, he had no other option


----------



## jagman.2003 (24 Oct 2013)

Hadn't ridden in for two weeks due to illness. Took the hilly route & kept it steady. Very nice views as the sun came up overlooking the mist in Painswick valley. Got held up at a roundabout in Stroud & then every red light for a mile. Other cyclists from work caught me up. To be fair they were going well. I kept with them, but feeling it now. Trying out an improvised helmet light. Probably could have done with a brighter handle bar light as it was a bit darker this morning than two weeks ago. A good ride in all round. Still sunny for the ride back.


----------



## Beebo (24 Oct 2013)

Coming down the hill in Greenwich Park this morning, I saw the Police pull over a cyclist, for what I assume was speeding on a single speed bike. It's a 20mph limit, but I was under the impression they couldnt apply it to bikes.
The police car was using lights and siren, and over took two cars to get to the cyclist.
It just seemed a little OTT for a minor offence


----------



## potsy (24 Oct 2013)

on for the ride home, added a mile on at the end just cos I could


----------



## ianrauk (24 Oct 2013)

potsy said:


> on for the ride home, added a mile on at the end just cos I could




A whole mile....ooh you devil you..


----------



## glenn forger (24 Oct 2013)

It's so warm, cycling with just a shirt on and started sweating after 3 miles.


----------



## glenn forger (24 Oct 2013)

and trousers, before some smart xxxxx pipes up..


----------



## Dan_h (24 Oct 2013)

I nearly ran into another cyclist this morning, I was a couple of cars back from the front of a queue of traffic, he filtered to the front. The cars passed him and I caught up with him but did not try to pass due to heavy traffic passing me close on the right. Cruising along in single file he suddenly slows and moves right, no signal mind, then slows further swings back to the left by now with confused cars and a confused me behind him. He suddenly pulls over and stops, I had to move right but as we had slowed there was enough room. As I passed he said something that I think was "Can I lend you something..." but was a bit lost in the traffic noise... all in all a most perplexing moment, why the sudden stop? What was he saying? Could he not have signalled so those of us behind knew what he was doing?... very odd. Perhaps he thought I was wheel sucking him? a mystery!!

Lovely day out there though


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Oct 2013)

A lovely ride in but some bad driving.. Mondeo pulling out of a t-junction into my path, saw me at the last moment & did an emergency stop. He hadn't cleared the condensation off his side windows so hadn't seen me even with 2 lights on... and then a young woman driver in Skoda Fabia couldn't be bothered to slow down so overtook me into the path of an oncoming MPV, who had to stop to avoid a collision. No excuse.

A bit of SCR too - a fast commuter was on my back wheel all the way down the A38 though, which made me speed along somewhat.. looking forward to uploading that segment to Strava later on !


----------



## kipster (24 Oct 2013)

Early commute, cold enough to wish I'd worn a cap under the helmet (being bald there is no insulation). It was darkish, no cars but a few cyclists, all without lights. Seemed to have loads of energy for the ride home so made the most of it, a small breeze on my back helped propel me along.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Oct 2013)

Can't believe I am cycling home in October, in the dark, in just short sleeves and sweating like the proverbial piggy. Mild weather is an understatement.


----------



## dave r (24 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Can't beleive I am cycling home in October, in the dark, in just short sleeves and sweating like the proverbial piggy. Mild weather is an understatement.



earlier this week I was using a summer top, this morning it was cold enough for the winter jacket and cold hands, tonight it was too warm for the jacket, I'll be glad when it settles down and gets proper cold.


----------



## stowie (25 Oct 2013)

Odd day today. Everywhere that normally is jammed with traffic seemed to be pretty empty whilst there were jams in odd places for no particular reason. Commercial Road at around 5:30pm seemed almost completely deserted until Aldgate when it is normally tailed back onto the A10.

It also seemed to be the day for red light jumping by vehicles. A good number of cars and vans went over the red (not amber) and a black cab went through a blatant red overtaking the left turn traffic and then forced their way left after the junction. Finally, I stopped at a red light in E17 and the car behind me went around me and jumped the light so late that the green crossing light was on. People were starting to cross at the time. Unfortunately my camera was out at that time otherwise I would have roadsafed - it was idiotic.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (25 Oct 2013)

Rain had stopped near enough for when I left thankfully, hammered it down overnight, very dark this morning though. If the weathers to be believed, Monday may be epic, with gusts of up to 70 mph lol


----------



## BSRU (25 Oct 2013)

Local traffic lighter than usual as the schools are on holiday.

As I approached a mini-RAB, with a car waiting to enter from my right, notice an car approach from the opposite direction, it indicates to turn left into the road I am going to turn into. God knows why the muppet indicated as he just drove straight across the mini-RAB and almost caused an accident as the car to my right was starting to move forward(assuming the recently turned on indicator meant they were turning left and NOT going straight on).


----------



## Frood42 (25 Oct 2013)

Nice uneventful commute last night, to complete my 200miles of the week, so no commute this morning, as Fri is rest day.

Had a suicidal ped not looking where he was going, but that seems to be London, and he got a nice fright when I gave a loud shout which stopped him in his tracks  

Looking at the weather for Mon we have up to 55 mph winds forecasted, I am in two minds about whether to do my now normal 50 miles on that day, or to cut it short. 

Could be fun on the quieter parts of the cycle super highways I use, but a bit less so on some of the busier roads, I shall have to see how the weekend pans out.


----------



## HLaB (25 Oct 2013)

Just a short early commute for me in the p!ssing rain (nothing) notable just I wanted to catch up some hours after having dissappeared early the last two evenings


----------



## Beebo (25 Oct 2013)

Very dark this morning when I left.
Picked up my first puncture since I bought new tyres back in February.
I managed to snap 2 of my 3 tyre levers trying to get the tyre off, not good, the plastic must have become weak and brittle over the summer.
Once I got the tyre off I noticed that the tube had been repatched 4 times so I binned it, it owned me nothing.


----------



## potsy (25 Oct 2013)

Wimped out today, mainly as I'm still not 100% after the man flu and didn't fancy getting a soaking  

Will do better next week


----------



## martint235 (25 Oct 2013)

I took the sensible option today and decided to work from home.


----------



## Stephen C (25 Oct 2013)

It seems my nice sock tan lines from the summer have been replaced by mud lines from the wet road, great ride in this morning, little tail wind and an average speed over 20mph


----------



## gaz (25 Oct 2013)

Got a flat on the way to work. No problem, i'll just replace the tube.

However my one of my tire leavers decided to break :/


----------



## Nocode (25 Oct 2013)

gaz said:


> Got a flat on the way to work. No problem, i'll just replace the tube.
> 
> However my one of my tire leavers decided to break :/



Doh! I managed to snap my rear derailleur cable in the gear lever housing last night  Had taken an extended commute out into the Kent countryside and had to climb back up the hill from Eynsford into Orpington with just 2 gears. Oh how I wish I knew last night I could change the limiter screws on the derailleur to get it into a middle sprocket on the rear - would've made climbing up the hills a little less arduous!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Oct 2013)

Windy and raining this morning, so once again decided not to go out into the countryside, quickly decided I still wanted to do 40 miles but without going out of the city (though I did a little bit!), so my Strava looks like I didn't know where I was going 

http://www.strava.com/activities/91164090


----------



## Frood42 (25 Oct 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Windy and raining this morning, so once again decided not to go out into the countryside, quickly decided I still wanted to do 40 miles but without going out of the city (though I did a little bit!), so my Strava looks like I didn't know where I was going
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/91164090


 
I think you got lost


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Oct 2013)

Frood42 said:


> I think you got lost


I tried to turn my original 15 mile route from the beginning of the year into a 40 miler whilst trying not to venture to far out of the city, it is difficult without going over the same bit of road several times.


----------



## Black Country Ste (25 Oct 2013)

So wet this morning. Pulled on the brakes to turn off but just sailed by. Time to get those pads changed.


----------



## fossyant (25 Oct 2013)

Bikes are still clean.  And unused.


----------



## dave r (25 Oct 2013)

Got up quarter to six looked out the window its hammering down, quarter to seven looked out the window its hammering down, quarter past seven walked out the back door to get the car out and it had stopped, so I put away the car keys and got the bike out. The only thing of note was a van driver pulling over for a ambulance on blues and twos, he pulled into the opposite carriage way for the ambulance to pass on his left, then he pulled left and turned down a side road, totally confused the driver in front of me, and I got a puncture, the first one on the fixed for a long time.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (25 Oct 2013)

Well its been a very tough week for me, day in, day out, windy as hell and this morning peeing down, windy, dark.
My legs finally gave out this morning, I was going thru Girton, up the smallest of inclines, and I knew I had a guy behind me and he over took me at the flattest part, I kept up but my legs were just not having any of it, and eventually they said enough is enough mate, were not having it today!.

I now know how Ulrich felt, when Armstrong left him in Alpe D'Huez....., it was very similar! 

So a long week, legs have not felt this tired for years. But at least its Friday, 2 days off before it all starts again!


----------



## 400bhp (25 Oct 2013)

Bit of rain this morning. Full wet weather gear. Arrived at work with damp feet but the rest of me was pretty dry.


----------



## Tim Hall (25 Oct 2013)

Nocode said:


> Doh! I managed to snap my rear derailleur cable in the gear lever housing last night  Had taken an extended commute out into the Kent countryside and had to climb back up the hill from Eynsford into Orpington with just 2 gears. Oh how I wish I knew last night I could change the limiter screws on the derailleur to get it into a middle sprocket on the rear - would've made climbing up the hills a little less arduous!


It's unlikely that the limit screws will be long enough to do this. What you can do is leave the broken cable attached to the mech but pulled free of the shifter. Hold the mech in the appropriate position, over your sprocket of choice and then clamp the broken end under a bottle cage bolt. Fine adjustment is done with the cable tension adjuster on the mech. Three or more hands may be needed.


----------



## Black Country Ste (26 Oct 2013)

Going into work, saw these pair of monkeys trying to bully each other out of the way.


----------



## paul04 (27 Oct 2013)

Well a week off work, back in tomorrow, the weather not looking to good tomorrow, wind and rain to look forward too. least the bike all clean and ready to go


----------



## HLaB (27 Oct 2013)

Black Country Ste said:


> Going into work, saw these pair of monkeys trying to bully each other out of the way.



LOL


----------



## martint235 (28 Oct 2013)

I commuted a total of about 50 yards before deciding it was silly in this weather and turning for home.


----------



## Nocode (28 Oct 2013)

I left home early to avoid traffic. The wind wasn't too bad - a couple of scary-ish cross-wind moments and an absolutely mental gust when I approached work - the wind tunnel that is Canary Wharf. There's a demolition crane near my work that looks to have been blown-over and caused a bit of damage - road is closed and currently police and fire crew are trying to work out what to do. Other than that saw a couple of fallen trees and a couple of massive puddles/lakes covering nearly 2 lanes of an A road.

Oh, and I spent most of my commute eating the leaves getting blow into my face. Fun times!


----------



## martinclive (28 Oct 2013)

Just saw @kevin_cambs_uk cycling in - big respect - @MisterStan and I wimped it


----------



## Leodis (28 Oct 2013)

Wet, same old winter commute really, no idea what all this panic is all about.


----------



## BSRU (28 Oct 2013)

Sadly a car commute today as I need to pickup a 30kg rotavator at lunch time across the other side of town.
The weather is fine here, heavy rain passed through two hours ago and still a little breezy but lots of tree debris on the roads.
Looking forward to a nice early start tomorrow morning for a nice long ride in.


----------



## tadpole (28 Oct 2013)

Head wind as I left my Street put a great big grin on my face as I know that 90% of the 10.5 miles to work would have a tail wind. Wind and rain was not too bad, full wet weather gear for the first time since the winter snows early in the year. One medium sized tree down across the Bristol to Bath cycle path, a nice friendly dog walker warned me of it about half a mile before I got to it. Just pulled it clear of the path and kept going. (back is sore as hell now)
Great ride in, not looking forward to the journey home neither


----------



## Origamist (28 Oct 2013)

V wet and windy in Cheshire, but not stormy.

Hopefully the standing water will clear later as it will be my first dark commute in the lanes.

Saw a chap 3 times this morning on a fixed coming from Knutsford - we went a slightly different way but kept seeing each other a junctions. Had a nice chat at Salford Quays.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Oct 2013)

Very wet and very windy in Leicester first thing this morning, still not enough to stop me biking in. Memo to self, need some new waterproof trousers, current pair fell down when I put them on this morning, I haven't worn them for at least 12 months and I am a tad smaller than then.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Oct 2013)

Well the howling gale did wake up the household at about 5am this morning. It really was loud. By 7.30 the wind seemed to have died down so set off on the commute. Counted 5 downed trees en route. But apart from that it really wasn't that bad out there. A quick rain shower followed by nice blue skies and sunshine.


----------



## Beebo (28 Oct 2013)

Looked out of the window at 7am to see wheelie bins flying down the road, decided not to risk it.
The trains werent running either, But by 8.30 the wind had calmed down a bit and I cycled in.
Guess what, the office is like a ghost town, it seems all overland trains are still not running.


----------



## martint235 (28 Oct 2013)

Beebo said:


> Looked out of the window at 7am to see wheelie bins flying down the road, decided not to risk it.
> The trains werent running either, But by 8.30 the wind had calmed down a bit and I cycled in.
> Guess what, the office is like a ghost town, it seems all overland trains are still not running.


You were probably one of the nutters that cycled past my house


----------



## Beebo (28 Oct 2013)

martint235 said:


> You were probably one of the nutters that cycled past my house


Not today, I went via Plumstead common.
Greenwich Park was closed due to risk of falling trees, so had to skirt round the edge.


----------



## DCLane (28 Oct 2013)

Bit wet and a bit windy, but nothing abnormal for West Yorkshire.


----------



## potsy (28 Oct 2013)

Did I mention my new rule of having 'rest day Monday'? 

Got a feeling our bike racks will be quiet today.


----------



## 4F (28 Oct 2013)

Many trees down, roads were gridlocked and at 8:30 the wind really seemed to be at it's worst. Wheelie bins and plant pots flying around like exocet missiles, 
headwind bought me to a standstill several times.  Took me about 10 minutes longer to cycle in


----------



## DCLane (28 Oct 2013)

potsy said:


> Got a feeling our bike racks will be quiet today.


 
I had them all to myself today, which was good because I've 'stored' the Raleigh Team bike at work for the next week.


----------



## HLaB (28 Oct 2013)

Lol, I thought people had actually been sensible for once and decided not to travel, then I rememembered its half term thats why the roads were empty 
I let the more extreme weather pass and had a quite enjoyable commute on less congested roads and the drivers I did encounter were very courteous indeed, not complaining about me not cycling in the gutter or door zone.


----------



## PocketFrog (28 Oct 2013)

A STUPIDLY close MGIF pass just to join a queue of traffic (in this weather, too!)... then told me I should be in the gutter.

The awkward moment when she works at the same place I do...


----------



## ianrauk (28 Oct 2013)

PocketFrog said:


> A STUPIDLY close MGIF pass just to join a queue of traffic (in this weather, too!)... then told me I should be in the gutter.
> 
> *The awkward moment when she works at the same place I do..*.




I would like to hear the conversation...


----------



## fossyant (28 Oct 2013)

PocketFrog said:


> A STUPIDLY close MGIF pass just to join a queue of traffic (in this weather, too!)... then told me I should be in the gutter.
> 
> The awkward moment when she works at the same place I do...



Oh have you gone over to chat that you don't expect colleagues to try an kill you on the way to work.


----------



## PocketFrog (28 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I would like to hear the conversation...



Sorry to disappoint but that's where our story ends, our workplace being the sort that doesn't seem to mind discriminating against cyclists (we are the only site users that have to identify ourselves to get into the grounds. Unlike cars or peds) I figured it best to leave that particular can of worms unopened.

It was, however, fun to see her scurry across to the far far side of the car park to avoid me.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (28 Oct 2013)

Normal commute in for the time of year this morning. Thankfully the storm didn't reach us!


----------



## bonker (28 Oct 2013)

Surprisngly nice ride in. Tailwind and empty roads. Passed at least two fallen trees that had been sawn and cleared from the roads. The biggest hazzard was where the gutters were full of wet leaves.


----------



## Jenkins (28 Oct 2013)

Took the safe option and drove in today as I didn't fancy having to negotiate side gusts coming across the fields and swirling winds around buildings and the 1 mile final drag directly into the wind along the coast. It really picked up here just as I would normally have set off for work.

It's only the second time this year I've driven in and people still asked if I'd cycled as they didn't recognise my car.


----------



## cyberknight (28 Oct 2013)

Pissing it down and windy but rideable at 6 am , not as windy as yesterday though when i wimped out .
Got soaked through and ended up drying the kit in the communal area, feet still cold on the way home.


----------



## The Jogger (28 Oct 2013)

No commute for me today as no train to get me up to London. Went for a walk by Bosham Harbour instead, didn't half clear the head.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (28 Oct 2013)

martinclive said:


> Just saw @kevin_cambs_uk cycling in - big respect - @MisterStan and I wimped it



Hello Martin!

Where did you see me?

The busway was deserted but the windmill was going round!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (28 Oct 2013)

Horrendous rain, got 50 yards down my road before it just opened up, so, stood under a neighbours tree while I got the rain jacket out.
But all the way in was a tail wind, so despite being absolutely drenched it was one of my quickest times.

Spent lunch time getting the water out the frame, and giving the chain some WD-40.

Coming home a bit blustery but more tail wind than head wind, and most of it had dried out.

Dark nights are here as well.


----------



## HLaB (28 Oct 2013)

In a complete contrast to this morning it was nice this evening but I was only planning on a short one; it was only really notable for being the first enforced dark commute (there's been other dark commutes but due to me opting to go longer routes). Met one of my neighbours he'd been caught out and couldn't find his front light.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Oct 2013)

HLaB said:


> In a complete contrast to this morning it was nice this evening but I was only planning on a short one; it was only really notable for being the first enforced dark commute (there's been other dark commutes but due to me opting to go longer routes). Met one of my neighbours he'd been caught out and couldn't find his front light.



Same here, apart from I got caught in a torrential downpour that must have lasted no more than two minutes, was nice and dry by the time I got home. Cree light was fantastic down the unlit cycle paths


----------



## Origamist (28 Oct 2013)

A friendly chap from Chorlton Velo joined me at Hale and decided to change his route in order for us to ride together to Wilmslow. That's the kind of spontaneous, companionable gesture that makes cycling such a great way to get from a to b...


----------



## Sappho96 (28 Oct 2013)

[QUOTE 2736839, member: 1314"]Had to swing by Shepherds Bush Empire to get a ticket for The Wedding Present on Friday to buy tickets but venue was shut, my fault. Took wrong turn home and ended up going home via the North Circular. Home by 8.45. Left office at 6, home just before 9. 34 miles.[/quote]

Saw the weddoes last week in wolverhampton; awesome gig!


----------



## potsy (28 Oct 2013)

Well having decided to take the easy option and drive in, I changed my mind as the sky cleared up a bit.
Got halfway to work and the heavens opened, proper drowned rat when I got in, drizzly rain most of the way home too 

Nothing to report until a to**er nearly turned into me at a set of lights less than 1/4 mile from home, very nearly couldn't stop in time as it was wet and I am still struggling with my left wrist so couldn't put full braking force into it, he did give me an apology wave at least


----------



## BSRU (29 Oct 2013)

Rode up behind a car driver who decided to stop about 5 metres short of the stop line at some traffic lights, unfortunately that meant they did not trigger the road sensor and hence the lights would not change.


----------



## martint235 (29 Oct 2013)

Later than usual but what a wonderful ride. Bright sunshine, a little headwind but nothing too serious and the traffic almost non-existent!!


----------



## robjh (29 Oct 2013)

We've got the mornings back! (for a while at least) Had a lovely ride in bright morning sunshine and treated myself to a few extra miles, the only dodgy point coming half a mile from work where I went round a corner on a sideroad and felt a momentary slip on the wet leaves. No harm done, great start to the day. If only it could carry on like that!


----------



## jagman.2003 (29 Oct 2013)

Half light morning leading into sunshine. Half dry roads, but plenty of leaf litter & debris in the gutter. Good steady ride in. New bike light setup working well. The real test will be the way home.


----------



## MisterStan (29 Oct 2013)

Lovely ride in with @kevin_cambs_uk - it was like the first morning of spring, if you ignored the colour of the leaves.


----------



## nilling (29 Oct 2013)

20+ mph headwinds made for a challenging ride this morning but I missed a heavy downpour by minutes so all good...


----------



## Frood42 (29 Oct 2013)

It was rather nice waking up to sunshine this morning, not too chilly, although there was a bit of crosswind and headwind.

It was that bright I was in two minds as to whether I was going to need lights, I put the new Hope 1 into the dual flash/steady mode just in case, hopefully tonight I can give it a proper test run (not so confident of the handlebar bracket, but we shall see).

Another uneventful commute (apart from the leaves on the CS3), bliss.


----------



## Origamist (29 Oct 2013)

[QUOTE 2737367, member: 1314"]@Origamist You still going in on the plug?[/quote]

The trusty Charge Plug was put out to pasture in early 2012. The track bike was also sold as was the 853 lo pro! I'm on the Pug at moment, but will be on the Focus from next week!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Oct 2013)

At least 22 miles on a buckled rear wheel with a broken spoke, I suspect it was 40 miles as I think I broke the spoke last night. Anyway get to work, do a few jobs, then do another 12 mile round trip to my lbs to get the spoke sorted. I've damaged the rear rim  (I think I did this three or four weeks ago when I hit a bloody big pothole), so a good excuse to upgrade the wheels


----------



## BSRU (29 Oct 2013)

Whilst cycling in a bus lane had some plonker in a car beep me for getting in their way, they were using the bus lane as a short cut to a shopping mall car park.
In a short conversation about the beep, they admitted they new it was a bus lane and that they were not driving a bus.


----------



## Frood42 (29 Oct 2013)

BSRU said:


> Whilst cycling in a bus lane had some plonker in a car beep me for getting in their way, they were using the bus lane as a short cut to a shopping mall car park.
> In a short conversation about the beep, they admitted they new it was a bus lane and that they were not driving a bus.


 
It always makes me laugh that their impatience increases the delay.
No beeping and they would not have had to have a conversation with you, which no doubt increased their delay, if they hadn't beeped then no conversation and less of a delay...

The logic of it always amuses me, especially here in London, where cars closing off roads with large queues is a normal part of the rush hour...


----------



## BSRU (29 Oct 2013)

Frood42 said:


> It always makes me laugh that their impatience increases the delay.
> No beeping and they would not have had to have a conversation with you, which no doubt increased their delay, if they hadn't beeped then no conversation and less of a delay...
> 
> The logic of it always amuses me, especially here in London, where cars closing off roads with large queues is a normal part of the rush hour...


Also if they had carried straight on instead of turning left into the bus lane they would have reached the other car park quicker than the one they chose to drive to(even without me not in the way)


----------



## Stephen C (29 Oct 2013)

Good commute home, main challenge was the sidewind, but that was nicely converted into a tailwind at times. Finally found a friendly cyclist on the way in this morning, had a good chuckle at the massive traffic jam going through Trumpington


----------



## HLaB (29 Oct 2013)

Went for a circular commute this morning (a 25mile cicular) the weather was great, didn't break any speed records though and just pushed on at a steady pace which got me to the office bang on time, probably need to pump up my tyres before the next ride so there's less of a treacle feel but that suited me today. It was deceptively windy all the way round (I was expecting a tailwind at some point  but as I wasn't pushing it didn't really matter.


----------



## ClaireSaud (29 Oct 2013)

First commute from work to home in the dark. Was just settling into it when 2 deers ran out in front of me! Scared the bejesus out of me. They looked very majestic in my Cree headlight


----------



## 400bhp (29 Oct 2013)

Quite enjoyed the dark commutes home in the last 2 days, just me and my Fleabay T6 for company.

I am odd.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Oct 2013)

Gave a woman a fright on the bridleway tonight, pitch black, I come up behind her and she nearly fell off her bike, she turned round to me and said I thought you were a car, your lights are bright!

Also saw a car overturned on the pavement not far from home, ambulance and police there and they were just stretchering somebody away, hopefully all okay


----------



## 400bhp (29 Oct 2013)

Oh, and a nobber woman pulled out on me from a side street in Hale. Seemed to see me but pulled out anyway s-l-o-w-l-y

Apparently she didn't see me.

I really should have said "I have one of those in the back and I really want to go home and see her tonight", but the moment was lost.


----------



## Sappho96 (29 Oct 2013)

400bhp said:


> Oh, and a nobber woman pulled out on me from a side street in Hale. Seemed to see me but pulled out anyway s-l-o-w-l-y
> 
> Apparently she didn't see me.
> 
> I really should have said "I have one of those in the back and I really want to go home and see her tonight", but the moment was lost.



That is so driver code for i saw you but thought you should stop to let me out, despite it being your right of way; but obviously if you were a car i'd not pull out in front of you as it wouldn't be safe! 

I despair


----------



## MisterStan (30 Oct 2013)

Fresh this morning, got the buff out for the first time this year. Very busy this morning on the Busway, we had a peloton of seven for a good portion. 
@kevin_cambs_uk pushing us on - went past me saying 'my turn at the front!'


----------



## BSRU (30 Oct 2013)

Glorious sunny morning(once the sun came up) although freezing, down to just +1.5 out in the countryside.
Plus the schools are out this week so less traffic than usual.


----------



## fimm (30 Oct 2013)

First long commute on the bike bike in full dark for this winter. Felt quite vulnerable - just not used to it I guess! I think I need some new batteries for one of my rear lights, they are OK but I think could be better. Stonking tail wind, though, which was nice. Loads of traffic when I got to Edinburgh, too, not sure why, unless it was just that I was a bit later than sometimes.


----------



## jagman.2003 (30 Oct 2013)

Left a little early last night & took the long way home. More rural & while the sun lasted, more scenic. I had been meaning to do this route all summer. But just never had the enthusiasm by the time the end of the day came. Definitely necessary though for increasing fitness & variety. Maybe the threat of darker nights forced me. It's the uphill direction of Slad route from Stroud. A very fine ride with tail wind, even had some cars move over for me in Stroud traffic. Definitely glad I stopped in primary position at one point as a child threw open the passenger door to get out. Latest bike light setup working well. My wife thought I was a car coming up the drive..


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Oct 2013)

Frost in the villages South of Leicester. Nice sunny and dry morning, quite cold and I had absolutely no energy this morning.


----------



## Frood42 (30 Oct 2013)

Last nights ride home meant I met my personal target and the monthly distance target on Strava of 1250km (64hrs - 779miles - 32rides).


Last nights commute was going well until I got to Stratford, what a mess of queued traffic, and some drivers made it difficult to filter as they decided to queue up differently to everyone else, I would rather not take a wing mirror off, but sometimes it is so tempting...

Oh, and to the guy on the gray ridgeback, you are an idiot, what was the point in cutting in front of me at the lights and even jumping the red lights?
I soon caught and overtook you again...  
You don't win at SCR by overtaking me at red lights, numpty.

Apart from that a chilly and fairly uneventful commute.


----------



## Frood42 (30 Oct 2013)

A nice short 15 miles this morning on the commute as I have completed my distance goal for this month.
Another nicely uneventful commute and I am enjoying the nice empty roads in the morning.

My left knee at the back started to become a little uncomfortable, I think I pushed it a little hard last night, so a nice slow ride tonight so as to not aggravate it further.

I have next week off work


----------



## Sappho96 (30 Oct 2013)

horrid commute this morning thanks to a complete and utter idiot in a white van who wanted the lane i was in. ok so it's an awkward junctioney thing but a bit of patience wouldn't go a miss. 

in contrast my commute home last night was lovely BUT belgian knee warmers aren't enough in 8 degrees!


----------



## jagman.2003 (30 Oct 2013)

belgian knee warmers aren't enough in 8 degrees![/quote said:


> I use Endura ones, very effective last night, even on a very steep downhill. Are those above anything like Belgian Waffles? (Near lunch, getting hungry).


----------



## Sappho96 (30 Oct 2013)

belgian waffles flavoured with dznuts medium heat rub! yummy


----------



## HLaB (30 Oct 2013)

I wanted to further as it was such a beatiful morning but after last night, I didnt think dissappearing into the countryside was advisable.

Edit: What was a brown trouser moment was when a lorry pulled up next to me and I saw the flash of the left indicator. He was turning right and it was only the sun which caught the left indiactor but after the last couple of muppets it freaked me out.


----------



## Frood42 (30 Oct 2013)

HLaB said:


> I wanted to further as it was such a beatiful morning but after last night, I didnt think dissappearing into the countryside was advisable.


 
That doesn't sound good, a pity there was no CCTV, and driving off as well... 
I hope all involved are ok (and of course the bikes ).


----------



## HLaB (30 Oct 2013)

Frood42 said:


> That doesn't sound good, a pity there was no CCTV, and driving off as well...
> I hope all involved are ok (and of course the bikes ).


The bikes are fine thanks to one bloke doing a bmx style jump of his. The rest of the pack except him and me managed to stay on two wheels. Some very minor road rash on my hip, shoulder ankle and bum  was my only injuries (not even deep enough) to bruise. Materially there's some light scuffing and a hole in my softshell and a hole in the outer and wind proof layer of my bibs.
The bloke who done the dismount was complaining about a sore shoulder at the end of the ride but it was pretty intense after that.


----------



## Frood42 (30 Oct 2013)

HLaB said:


> The bikes are fine thanks to one bloke doing a bmx style jump of his. The rest of the pack except him and me managed to stay on two wheels. Some very minor road rash on my hip, shoulder ankle and bum  was my only injuries (not even deep enough) to bruise. Materially there's some light scuffing and a hole in my softshell and a hole in the outer and wind proof layer of my bibs.
> The bloke who done the dismount was complaining about a sore shoulder at the end of the ride but it was pretty intense after that.


 
The "like" was for hearing that no one was too badly hurt.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Oct 2013)

HLaB said:


> I wanted to further as it was such a beatiful morning but after last night, I didnt think dissappearing into the countryside was advisable.



You are becoming a danger to society, I think it is time you hung up your cycling shoes


----------



## BSRU (30 Oct 2013)

HLaB said:


> I wanted to further as it was such a beatiful morning but after last night, I didnt think dissappearing into the countryside was advisable.


Some real sh1ts on the roads these days with no real chance of being caught.
I bet she will probably have no recollection of the event this morning.


----------



## HLaB (30 Oct 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You are becoming a danger to society, I think it is time you hung up your cycling shoes


The only danger are driver's in Peterborough especially pished ones; got more aggro in 3weeks down here than 30years up north!


----------



## thefollen (30 Oct 2013)

Van almost had me at the top of Lambeth Palace Road this morn on my road bike. Was cycling in the (clear) left lane and it flashed straight across the front of me going into a side road. It emerged suddenly from between the stopped cars waiting at lights to the right. Was doing circa 20mph at the time and really had to hit the anchors. Wheels locked and I manoeuvred the skid to turn 90 degrees so I was parallel, under a foot from the van's side on the side road. Stayed on and clipped in. Looped round and rejoined the traffic. Close one!

Otherwise, a very nice fresh ride!


----------



## paul04 (30 Oct 2013)

1st really cold morning, nice and warm on the ride to work but my fingers really suffered (I have raynaud's which make's for very cold fingers) so time to get the heated gloves out, not easy to change gear or use the brakes with then on, but keeps me riding the bike

On the way home I just managed to beat the rain


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Oct 2013)

Whoever brought the wind back to Leicester, please come and take it away again.


----------



## captainhastings (30 Oct 2013)

Nice wet ride home tonight coming down the short bit of dualcarrage way. All me lights on and high vis riding along the edge poxy scaffold lorry sounded its air horn right behind me I jumped out me skin braced for some sort of impact and swerved over onto the grass. Think he was just taking the pee the sod


----------



## HLaB (30 Oct 2013)

Nothing eventfull on the commute; I was going to pop to a discount supermarket straight after work but I decided my bag wasn't big enough, so I went back to the flat and grabbed a bigger one.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (30 Oct 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Fresh this morning, got the buff out for the first time this year. Very busy this morning on the Busway, we had a peloton of seven for a good portion.
> @kevin_cambs_uk pushing us on - went past me saying 'my turn at the front!'



got to do my bit, I am lazy without hanging at the back!


----------



## Octet (30 Oct 2013)

After a brief dabble in cycle commuting for a few weeks, only going in on Tuesdays, I am pleased to announce I am now a full time commuter!

Monday to Friday, 7:20 in the morning till about 5:00 in the afternoon.


----------



## stowie (30 Oct 2013)

Back home via A11 / Bow - traffic was absolutely stationary for miles. Not sure what the problem was (aside from too many drivers).


----------



## Ollie W (31 Oct 2013)

Commute to ballroom and back this evening reminded me that I'm a horrible newbie cyclist needing to learn what I'm doing. Ride there up the hill and through the common was horrendously slow and I turned up with the class already started. On the way home it decided to rain and I was hurtling through the leafy common. On MTB slicks, no mud flaps, shorts and windproof jacket. Amazed my phone wasn't liquid damaged. My inside left knee appears to be getting hurt by my pedalling style too which sucks. On the plus side I cycled bloody fast when I wanted to get home!

I think it's time to give the Rockhopper back to its owner and get a CX. Just got to choose between the Boardman Comp and A N Other...


----------



## BSRU (31 Oct 2013)

Ollie W said:


> Commute to ballroom and back this evening reminded me that I'm a horrible newbie cyclist needing to learn what I'm doing. Ride there up the hill and through the common was horrendously slow and I turned up with the class already started. On the way home it decided to rain and I was hurtling through the leafy common. On MTB slicks, no mud flaps, shorts and windproof jacket. Amazed my phone wasn't liquid damaged. My inside left knee appears to be getting hurt by my pedalling style too which sucks. On the plus side I cycled bloody fast when I wanted to get home!
> 
> I think it's time to give the Rockhopper back to its owner and get a CX. Just got to choose between the Boardman Comp and A N Other...


A N Other could be a CAADX (Tiagra or 105) or iof you want discs a Croix de Fer, (the CAADX Ultegra has discs but is almost £1.5k).


----------



## BSRU (31 Oct 2013)

Nine degrees warmer than yesterday morning and still light traffic due to school holidays.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Oct 2013)

After really struggling yesterday, decided drastic action was needed. So I pumped up the tyres, nearly 1mph average speed faster today than yesterday.


----------



## HLaB (31 Oct 2013)

I've managed to pull something in the inside of my thigh probably from the off the other day but thankfully I don't feel it at all for regular riding (I'll just have to remember no out of the saddle sprinting stuff for a few days) and it didn't seem to harm my aveage speed which was back up at nearly 15.9mph despite being through town (the absence of school traffic helps though). The only event of any slight significance was a white car skimming by bars in Fengate only to park in a drive way a few hundred metres up the road. I don't think the muppet quite got the irony of a 'cr@p pass for that?'


----------



## Frood42 (31 Oct 2013)

Last nights commute was nice until I got to Bow/Stratford again, yet another queue of traffic, thankfuly the new segregated cycle lane looks like it may be finished sometime soon, I won't hold my breath though... they have some blue paint/tarmac down, but the not all the bus bypass bits are completed...

The filtering was sort of fun, other than having to remind myself not to take wing mirrors off... 
Anyone riding behind me might have been wondering why I was chanting "wing mirrors, wing mirrors..." to myself out loud


----------



## Frood42 (31 Oct 2013)

A fairly uneventful commute this morning, the cycle lane from Stratford is still not yet completed, I did ride over a small part coming up to Bow roundabout, the tarmac felt nice and smooth, and it was so nice riding without worrying about some tailgating twonk.

However, I really do not like the ASL traffic lights at Bow roundabout, there is nowhere near enough of a delay, I reached the lights just as the front ones where changing, and about a second later the second set changed, which could have put me in conflict with vehicles, not nice... 

http://ibikelondon.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/londons-first-truly-super-cycle-highway.html

It's a start but still does not sort out Bow junction properly... I shall stop there


----------



## stephenb (31 Oct 2013)

Frood42 said:


> A fairly uneventful commute this morning, the cycle lane from Stratford is still not yet completed, I did ride over a small part coming up to Bow roundabout, the tarmac felt nice and smooth, and it was so nice riding without worrying about some tailgating twonk.
> 
> However, I really do not like the ASL traffic lights at Bow roundabout, there is nowhere near enough of a delay, I reached the lights just as the front ones where changing, and about a second later the second set changed, which could have put me in conflict with vehicles, not nice...
> 
> ...


 
So...if you follow the blue path you end up on the inside of 5 lanes of traffic? Or have I read that wrong?


----------



## Frood42 (31 Oct 2013)

stephenb said:


> So...if you follow the blue path you end up on the inside of 5 lanes of traffic? Or have I read that wrong?


 
Used to be three lanes for cars, now it has become two lanes for cars (and one for pedal bikes), come towards Bow flyover and this for cars reduces down to one lane for the roundabout and one lane for the flyover. If you go towards Bow roundabout it then becomes two lanes for cars again.
My issues lies with the traffic lights at the roundabout, as you have a cycle lane that bypasses one set of lights and puts you into a box for a second set of lights.

The conflict here is that the lights are poorly designed and the first left turning off the roundabout is onto the A12, which is a very busy and very fast dual carriageway, so I can see left hooking cars as being a problem for those cyclists who come just as the lights are changing red to green at either sets of lights. Left hooks and casualties here have already been experienced on the opposite side of the roundabout.

I will see what my camera picked up on this mornings commute and post something (assuming I remember to...).


----------



## Glow worm (31 Oct 2013)

Nice ride in earlier. Stopped off at King's College Chapel in Cambridge on the way, not to thank the almighty for a safe ride, but to try and spot a couple of peregrine falcons that have been seen around there in recent days. Sadly, there was no sign. Still a bit blowy here - should be a fast ride home though. Loads of thorns on the cycle paths as it's hedge massacring season here.


----------



## martint235 (1 Nov 2013)

Fastest commute on the SS so far. 43 mins for 12 miles. I've also now done 300 miles on the SS (and about 10 as a fixie)


----------



## Genau (1 Nov 2013)

On odd feature of the roads here is the "give way to the right" rules that gives priority to people coming out of side roads on the right. It's a bit confusing because it doesn't apply to all side roads (the areas where it applies will be signposted and the side road will be missing the give-way line and signs) and there is generational difference in how it is observed with older people generally strongly asserting their right of way, younger people often being a bit more cautious and foreigners not having a clue it even exists.

The biggest problem seems to be that some drivers get used to pulling straight out and do the same when the rule doesn't apply. The "slow a bit, glance to the left, power on" approach to junctions is common. Now it's dark that's become "slow a bit, glance to the left, see no glow of headlights so there can't possibly be anything there, power on". Very much against the rules.

This is how it almost went horribly wrong for me last night. I'm pedalling merrily along a main road and see two cars approaching on a side road, there being great visibility across an open space to the side road. It is definitely a junction where they have to stop, properly stop, come to a complete halt before pulling out. The car wanting to turn left across my path does stop, which is nice, but that blocks the view of the car on his right who wants to turn right. The sensible thing for him to do would be to wait until his view was clear but I guess he thought the lack of car headlights meant no vehicles coming so it's okay to go. It's not as if I haven't got lights - I am pretty well lit but I obviously can't match a car's headlights for brightness.

It's a good thing I was in primary because if I'd been in the gutter I would have been straight into the back or side of him. Instead, a swift jerk to the left put me riding alongside the car with him waving "sorry" at me and me teaching him some new English words. Pure luck we met at a point where I could pull around the side and even more luck nothing was coming the opposite way.

I hate to think what would have happened if I had been a motorbike or even a car with bad lights. There would have been a better chance of being seen but the speed would have been higher.


----------



## BSRU (1 Nov 2013)

SCR'd this morning, by a guy on a Giant carbon road bike that I know from Strava is fast. I also know he's 2km into a 6km commute to his work and I am 32km into my ride. Made a school boy error of going onto the slow shared path as usual while he decided to take the 50mph dual carriageway which just happened to very quite for some reason. This gave him a 100 metre head start up a 1km drag which I can ride up just as quickly as him if I had been on my road bike but not on the CX bike. Became obvious I was not going to catch him before my turn off especially as he was going away.
Still good workout for the legs, must remember going out for a few drinks on a school night is not good for my commute in the following morning.

Unfortunately no excuses acceptable during SCR, well and truly beaten but at least no FCN points gained from me.


----------



## Gains84 (1 Nov 2013)

Really nice longer ride in today which has brightened an otherwise forgetfull week; saw 2 horses, 3 deers, 1 rabbit and a squirrel - all alive! Had a few good morning exchanges too so all is well with the world....even the heatings finally on at work so i dont need my buff and gloves on at the desk any more!!


----------



## BSRU (1 Nov 2013)

A really useless "cycle lane" has just been painted on the road in Swindon, I do not know why


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quNoS2rFcRw


----------



## Frood42 (1 Nov 2013)

BSRU said:


> A really useless "cycle lane" has just been painted on the road in Swindon, I do not know why
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quNoS2rFcRw


 
Nomination for a facility of the month, perhaps?
May be the only way this road planner will win any awards...
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/pete.meg/wcc/facility-of-the-month/November2013.htm


----------



## HLaB (1 Nov 2013)

BSRU said:


> A really useless "cycle lane" has just been painted on the road in Swindon, I do not know why
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quNoS2rFcRw



On the contrary, it looks very useful for guiding folk to the kerb, for culling purposes


----------



## HLaB (1 Nov 2013)

Woke up bright an early at 6:30am, thought I'd have a snooze before the alarm clock went off at 7.30, it didn't. I awoke and switched the phone on at 9.05am it was displaying a factory reset or something (I think it must of got damaged when the drunk driver pulled out on us the other night judging from the holes in my jersey


----------



## BSRU (1 Nov 2013)

Frood42 said:


> Nomination for a facility of the month, perhaps?
> May be the only way this road planner will win any awards...
> http://homepage.ntlworld.com/pete.meg/wcc/facility-of-the-month/November2013.htm


I'll definitely email him about this new one, I had to loop back to have another look to see if it was real.


----------



## glenn forger (1 Nov 2013)

Ha ha! Classic.


----------



## Octet (1 Nov 2013)

A very, very wet commute of about 5 miles.

Enjoyable, but I have a pair of very wet socks and shoes.


----------



## Hacienda71 (1 Nov 2013)

I did a bang on car while shouting you effing idiot when I was close passed this morning. I would say that is only the second or third time in the last thirty odd years of riding a bike on the roads that I have felt the need to hit the car. Sorry but 4 or 5 inches is too close. I couldn't even get sufficient leverage to put a dent in the side panel it was so close. 
Return leg before lunch was somewhat moister than initially anticipated, even my BBB aquashields were letting in water . Still better than being in something with four wheels and an engine.


----------



## potsy (1 Nov 2013)

I was rained on for the whole 10 miles today, looks like it'll be the same going home later too


----------



## HLaB (1 Nov 2013)

Dry for me in the morning but it looks a bit wet now!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (1 Nov 2013)

Great ride in with @MisterStan and @martinclive. Its strange how when you ride in a group and chat and have a laugh etc, you get to work without even thinking about it!

On the way home, along the Guided Bus Way, one cyclist, no lights, bloody dangerous, pedestrian, no lights, dark clothing, just plain crazy.

Then one guy coming toward me with 2 light on that were like helicopter search lights. So bright I could not see and ended up stopping, cause I could not see where I was going at all. He slowed down and I explained how I could not see and he kindly apologised, which was nice.

Then started to move the overgrowth out of the way at a number of the spotlights in the ground on the sections where I could not make out the track. Must have cleared about 10, so will get some more next week so I can at least see them enough.

So quite an eventful journey!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Nov 2013)

Wet and slow ride tonight. Decided to go through Watermead Country Park, part of it has a raised wooden path to go over a part that gets very boggy, there is chicken wire on the wood to stop people slipping. It didn't help, both wheels start to slide, so rather than fight it, I bunny hopped off the path onto the boggy bit. Plenty of sliding about on the very wet leaves on the cycle path also made me go a bit slower than normal.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (1 Nov 2013)

Epically wet on the way home. Soooo wet in fact, I felt drier whilst having the post ride shower ! ! My waterproof jacket stayed waterproof for at least 5 of the 23 miles but the rain was just not letting up so it had no chance. Still feel a bit drained now to be honest, think I may of caught a bit of a chill.


----------



## BSRU (4 Nov 2013)

Fright of my left this morning riding along an unlit country lane when a rather large rabbit bolted straight across the road missing my front wheel by millimetres. As I was riding at about 20mph if contact had been made I would have been off.

At least all the heavy rain had gone by the time I woke up this morning but was a little chilly


----------



## martint235 (4 Nov 2013)

Wet!!! Feet got wet. Need to get my mudguards sorted so have written to Mango again.

Also I think I've crushed a bearing in my freewheel. After reading on here about chains looking a bit slack etc, I'd used the chain tensioners to get the chain to the stage where you could twang it. It would seem this isn't the way to do it on the freewheel side. Doh.


----------



## nilling (4 Nov 2013)

Kudos to those that cycled in this morning, remember "Winter miles, means Summer smiles"


----------



## potsy (4 Nov 2013)

Was good going past people scraping their windscreen this morning, winter jacket was definitely needed


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Nov 2013)

Lost a rear light this morning. Heard it fly off, but didn't realise it was my light until I got to work. Good job I have two lights on the bike.

Just a bit fresh this morning. had the wrong gloves on and my hands were a tad cold when I got to work.


----------



## MisterStan (4 Nov 2013)

Nice and chilly this morning, a good chance to try out my new Castelli winter cycling cap and gloves - toasty warm fingers and ears!


----------



## HLaB (4 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Wet and slow ride tonight. Decided to go through Watermead Country Park, part of it has a raised wooden path to go over a part that gets very boggy, there is chicken wire on the wood to stop people slipping. It didn't help, both wheels start to slide, so rather than fight it, I bunny hopped off the path onto the boggy bit. Plenty of sliding about on the very wet leaves on the cycle path also made me go a bit slower than normal.


I avoid the park at this time of year its treacherous. Today was the exact opposite weather wise but it'd still be full of wet leaves, etc Supposed to be horrible again tomorrow


----------



## Origamist (4 Nov 2013)

-3 Celsius in Mobberley/Ashley this morning but was ready for it (hat, longs, buff, winter gloves, overshoes etc) Spotted a bit of ice, but generally the roads were OK. A nice morning...


----------



## mangid (4 Nov 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Nice and chilly this morning, a good chance to try out my new Castelli winter cycling cap and gloves - toasty warm fingers and ears!



Garmin claim 1.6, changed main display to show the temperature, warm toes, cold fingers.

Nearly time to break buff out to keep ears warm.


----------



## HLaB (4 Nov 2013)

mangid said:


> Garmin claim 1.6, changed main display to show the temperature, warm toes, cold fingers.
> 
> Nearly time to break buff out to keep ears warm.


I can't believe how fast its changed just 2 weeks ago I was in shorts and mitts, it wasn't that weather today one of my mates up north said it was icy up there


----------



## Stephen C (4 Nov 2013)

You could tell the schools have gone back round here, had more close passes this morning than all of last week! Strong head wind made it a very cold ride in, but definitely looking forward to the ride home


----------



## fossyant (4 Nov 2013)

Scraped the ice off the car to run daughter to school. Still not riding. Recon another couple of weeks. Back to work next week but will drive for the first week.


----------



## DCLane (4 Nov 2013)

Very heavy traffic coming into Leeds from the south this am. Possibly because the first frost and schools re-starting combined. Basically one/two long lines for 8 out of the 10 miles.

And as I was  , me


----------



## MisterStan (4 Nov 2013)

DCLane said:


> Very heavy traffic coming into Leeds from the south this am. Possibly because the first frost and schools re-starting combined. Basically one/two long lines for 8 out of the 10 miles.
> 
> And as I was  , me


Don't you just love being smug!


----------



## HLaB (4 Nov 2013)

DCLane said:


> Very heavy traffic coming into Leeds from the south this am. Possibly because the first frost and schools re-starting combined. Basically one/two long lines for 8 out of the 10 miles.
> 
> And as I was  , me


The traffic in most places for me, was too light to get that pleasure except, Shewsbury Avenue and the Rivergate Gyratory


----------



## BSRU (4 Nov 2013)

Some more useless paint on the same road.
I do not know where the cyclist is meant to be going, onto the non-shared path or the wrong way down a two lane one way street


----------



## HLaB (4 Nov 2013)

BSRU said:


> Some more useless paint on the same road.
> I do not know where the cyclist is meant to be going, onto the non-shared path or the wrong way down a two lane one way street
> 
> View attachment 31992


A contraflow Farcility, yet to be installed is my guess.


----------



## BSRU (4 Nov 2013)

HLaB said:


> A contraflow Farcility, yet to be installed is my guess.


The thought of a contraflow on that road sends shivers down my spine.
More likely a sign telling cyclist to dismount and walk on the pavement.


----------



## HLaB (4 Nov 2013)

BSRU said:


> The thought of a contraflow on that road sends shivers down my spine.
> More likely a sign telling cyclist to dismount and walk on the pavement.


 The classic


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Nov 2013)

Much warmer coming home, nicked the back light off my road bike for the hybrid until the weekend for when I can get another rear light. Think I might buy some really cheap ones like the knog wrap around ones and keep them in my rucksack as emergency lights, I didn't like riding with just one rear light tonight, paranoid it would either fail or fall off.


----------



## Fiona R (4 Nov 2013)

Chillyish this morning at 6.15am but not glove weather yet, very chilly at 4pm without a waterproof on. Proud to be a winter miles=summer smiles kinda person, thought we were a long way off being able to take credit for that yet!


----------



## 400bhp (4 Nov 2013)

Had a real farkin close shave on the way home tonight. Either a punishment pass or he was on the phone. Country lane - sight line for about half a mile-dead straight road, no vehicles coming the other way. Passed me with what felt like 30cm from his mirror (my height). His vehicle must have been conpletely within the left hand side of the road.

Managed to get the first 4 numerals of the reg-noted the make and model and promptly took a good guess at where he would end up in 2-3 miles or so.

He was thankfully where I expected - and let's say he was shocked to see me. I'd had time to get the initial anger out of my system. I was pretty pleased with the way I handled it. Got an apology 3 times, from an initial really poor excuse as to why he passed me. No anger from me, no rhetorical questioning. Straight to the point - told him I had a wife & kids back home, told him I'd be downing a rather large whisky for the fright he had given me.

It further reinforces in my head the positivity of assertiveness.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (4 Nov 2013)

Aaargh!

Wow...setting off from home, front disc brake is A1.

Suddenly, half way to work, full on the front brake - not going fast as on a shared use - brakes come on, I hear them and feel them but stopping power...almost zilch. End up half way across the side street I was crossing! Pads were worn but never had such a sudden loss before. If I hadn't seen the pads afterwards I'd have sworn that the friction pad had detached from one of them, such was the sudden unexpected change in performance

New pads fitted this evening


----------



## DCLane (4 Nov 2013)

Extended commute home http://www.strava.com/activities/93191082 which was fine except for 3 numpties:

1. In Leeds, old BMW 840 reg. G26 something, pulled out without looking - dark tinted windows and on the phone. 
2. In Wakefield, Ford Fusion driver decided he needed to get in front of me and cut into the kerb - although the lights were red 50 feet away. 
3. 200m from home, driver in an old green Toyota Corolla turned out in front of me leaving me with nowhere to go.

Despite that, a PR on a Strava segment by pacing a scooter.


----------



## martint235 (5 Nov 2013)

Well 3 other cyclists seen on my commute today. 2 jumped red lights and one cycled on the pavement to try to circumvent a red light. Unfortunately it was at the A2/South Circular junction and he got as far as a very small traffic island where he had to turn his bike sideways as artics thundered by on both sides of him. He ended up having to wait in that position for exactly the same red light as I was waiting comfortably at (while p***ing myself laughing with the motorist next to me at what some cyclists will do). Remember peeps, it's not rocket science. If you want to get to work quicker, pedal faster!

Other than that it was a nice commute if a little damp. Very little traffic on the roads which seems strange as the schools are back.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (5 Nov 2013)

Lovely head wind all the way in, one of the best this year!
A bit sparse of cyclists on the busway this morning


----------



## clid61 (5 Nov 2013)

Winter miles = summer smiles . 
Yesterday morning 5.30 left wigan for work in skelmersdale , roads pretty quiet ( probably all scraping windscreens !) stopped for a minute at the top of tower hill , the view from there is amazing , to the west the flatlands of liverpool and southport , to the east wigan , Bolton and Madchester and the sky becoming light behind the imposing winter hill and its mast , while still being able look straight up and see a miriad of heavenly bodies - bliss ! 
Beats shivering in a car listening to some jerk on Wish FM saying how bad the weather is !


----------



## mrmacmusic (5 Nov 2013)

First fully sub-zero commute of the season this morning, with my Garmin registering -1.9°C at one point  Oddly I felt a bit warmer than yesterday, so must've made better layering decisions!

Sadly fitting new brake cables (inners and outers, Avid FlakJacket) has not cured my freezing rear... I had major issues with my rear brake seizing up mid-commute last year, and thought a pre-season overhaul with better cabling would make a difference. Clearly not


----------



## clid61 (5 Nov 2013)

I find it amusing that our southern contingent arent wearing gloves yet , however us northern and further north folk are kitted up in arctic gear !


----------



## martint235 (5 Nov 2013)

clid61 said:


> I find it amusing that our southern contingent arent wearing gloves yet , however us northern and further north folk are kitted up in arctic gear !


 I am now in my main winter commute kit of bib shorts, sealskins socks, ss top, Night vision jacket and full gloves. There's some bib tights for when it gets really cold.


----------



## HLaB (5 Nov 2013)

Just a short 5.1 miles for me this morning, it was a bit damp but fresh. The only thing of note I passed a crash site and the roads in the area were grid locked.


----------



## jagman.2003 (5 Nov 2013)

I was determined to cycle in today. Not much rain over night. Just damp on the roads. Gambled it wouldn't start raining. Lost the bet. Now I know for sure I haven't got any spare socks at work. Typing with soggy socks on. But on the bright side, the bike went well, hopefully due to weight reduction (see other post) & it's clearing up outside.


----------



## Beebo (5 Nov 2013)

clid61 said:


> I find it amusing that our southern contingent arent wearing gloves yet , however us northern and further north folk are kitted up in arctic gear !


It hasnt got anywhere near freezing down in London yet.
Maybe 5 or 6 degrees at worst. 3/4 length tights and light weight gloves are required, but not the heavy weight winter ones.
You still see numptys in full winter gear cycling along, they must be roasting in their winter gear including full length water proof trousers


----------



## ianrauk (5 Nov 2013)

Beebo said:


> It hasnt got anywhere near freezing down in London yet.
> Maybe 5 or 6 degrees at worst. 3/4 length tights and light weight gloves are required, but not the heavy weight winter ones.
> You still see numptys in full winter gear cycling along, they must be roasting in their winter gear including full length water proof trousers




Was 6degs when I left this morning. And yep.. am seeing cyclists like they are all kitted out for an arctic expidition.
The traffic was so bad this morning everywhere on my commute, especially through Lewisham.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Nov 2013)

This mornings commute saw me break 10,000 commuting miles for the year. Not really sure I can claim them all as commuting, maybe 10,000 miles ridden between home and work is more accurate as if I had gone just direct I would have done less than 2,000 miles by now.


----------



## fossyant (5 Nov 2013)

'Might' be back on the bike next week on my return to work. Antibiotics have done the job, and I spent an hour in the gym this morning. 45 minutes cardio (rower, ski thingy and the torture machine - exercise bike). Also did a few weights and leg extensions. No pain, nothing rolled across the gym floor  Whoop ! Will be going each morning this week and see how things work out !

Edit: This is if the Wife lets me. She's just mentioned my 'getting back' into it by just riding at weekends for leisure. Erm, no I can't get fit again that way !


----------



## Ace Ventura (5 Nov 2013)

Nothing wild on today's journey. A big chunk of tree/branch had come on Clapham common path meaning a detour onto boggy grass, and some wild flooding near Battersea Park station meant some eggs were cycling through half a foot of water in the bus lane instead of filtering outside the cars.

Nearly saw a cyclist t-boned on the CS8 opposite Battersea Power Station, as he ran a red light, and the motorbike coming out of the side road had the sense to slam on his brakes or it would have been carnage.


----------



## martint235 (5 Nov 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Was 6degs when I left this morning. And yep.. am seeing cyclists like they are all kitted out for an arctic expidition.
> The traffic was so bad this morning everywhere on my commute, especially through Lewisham.


 Really? If you'd got up at the time I did and played a bit of Candy Crush, you would have hit a virtually deserted Catford.


----------



## hennbell (5 Nov 2013)

We had our first snow storm of the year over the week end. I take a few days off after the first snow so that the motorist can get their "snow wheels" underneath them. So today was the first proper snow ride of the year. Took a little longer to get to work but i made it in one piece without falling. I did have to clip out once a put a foot down to maintain balance but otherwise very successful. 

Sometimes the first snow clears up but this stuff looks like the snow that will be here until March or April.


----------



## Stephen C (5 Nov 2013)

Had a strange end of commute yesterday, about 3 miles from home, the last bit is along a quiet country road, no lights etc, a car follows me, not overtaking (even though you can see a good mile ahead and there were no oncoming cars) and rather strangely, it keeps putting it's main beams on for a few seconds at a time. I checked that nothing had fallen off my bike, but all was fine. 

I was feeling a bit paranoid so took a few detours through my village to lose the car so they couldn't follow me home


----------



## Glow worm (5 Nov 2013)

Bizzare dream last night- I was cycling down a hill at over 50mph, tried to brake, but my brake pads melted causing the front tyre to explode in a ball of flames. No idea what Freud would make of that one!

Slightly less exciting ride in, barely managing to top 15mph. Still very windy but should be a nice tail wind heading home later after a couple of halves with a pal in Cambridge pub . ~Hopefully no melting brake pads.


----------



## HLaB (5 Nov 2013)

hennbell said:


> We had our first snow storm of the year over the week end. I take a few days off after the first snow so that the motorist can get their "snow wheels" underneath them. So today was the first proper snow ride of the year. Took a little longer to get to work but i made it in one piece without falling. I did have to clip out once a put a foot down to maintain balance but otherwise very successful.
> 
> Sometimes the first snow clears up but this stuff looks like the snow that will be here until March or April.


I took a day of at the start of the year for the the same reason, driving was chaotic and there was only a few cm's of snow, up north we can get a foot (Im from central Scotland) and you probably get several feet and less chaos!


----------



## potsy (5 Nov 2013)

My main route home has a set of temporary road works, so I often cut through my favourite park and use the shared path for the last mile or so, this is not a good idea anymore as the local school chucks out just about the time I am passing, bloomin kids spread out everywhere 
So today I stayed on the main route and waited ages for the temporary lights to change (always seem to get there just at the wrong time in the 3 way cycle) gets 200 yards further and there is now another set of lights   
Time to start de-touring again


----------



## Twelve Spokes (5 Nov 2013)

A rotten bike tour failure last month but what I saw tonight at Mile End makes my bike tour failure so small in comparison.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (5 Nov 2013)

Bad news. Broken chain and no spare links.

Good news. It broke 2 minutes walk from Decathlon where 2 links are £3.99


And I didn't say anything to today's silly cyclist who I spied riding the wrong way up a one way street between 2 crossing pedestrians who understandably weren't looking her way....

...I shall just mention it when she gets home!


----------



## dave r (5 Nov 2013)

Some car drivers, if they see half a gap they're in it like a rat up a drain pipe, pulling away from a set of traffic lights in primary I fumbled getting my foot in and a three quarters of a car length gap opened up between me and the car in front, the car behind was in it in an instant, I had to back off to avoid ending up in his boot. Apart from that a routine days commuting, cold and murky this morning, my timing spot on, as I rolled into the factory the first spots of rain started falling, dark and warm tonight, I'm nicely getting into the night riding for yet another winters commuting.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (5 Nov 2013)

Glow worm said:


> Bizzare dream last night- I was cycling down a hill at over 50mph, tried to brake, but my brake pads melted causing the front tyre to explode in a ball of flames. No idea what Freud would make of that one!
> 
> Slightly less exciting ride in, barely managing to top 15mph. Still very windy but should be a nice tail wind heading home later after a couple of halves with a pal in Cambridge pub . ~Hopefully no melting brake pads.



Thanks for this,due to distractions of my return commute today I forgot my front brake pads are completely worn out.Will change them now.


----------



## subaqua (5 Nov 2013)

not tonights but Mondays ride in. 

riding past Glyn hopkin on ruckholt road, cyclist in Hi viz passed me and had a good signal going for his right turn onto the cycle lane that avoids orient way junction. numpty in a capital waste van FR02 LYU doesn't see him and brakes sharpish. Cyclist makes evasive move and comes off . Van screeches off. I stop and ask if he is OK and he gets up and is , just a bit wetter than he would have liked. 

I ride off and parked just over the bridge is a traffic car ! I let them know whats happened and they pull the van over 400yds down the road and have some stern words with the driver who is adamant he did nothing wrong.


----------



## bicyclos (5 Nov 2013)

First day with frost on the cars and colder than usual on Monday.......Well it was 5.00am start at work, started using my ultrafire torch for the dark sections. found the traffic a little rushed this last few weeks but overall a trouble free commute!


----------



## subaqua (5 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2751994, member: 1314"]Train got to Kings X at 6.34. At office to pick up bike by 6.50. Get changed. On bike. Farringdon to Waterloo just so jammed. Home by 8.30. Good fun after Waterloo. Why do people drive 4x4s in London?[/quote]
is it cos they is cockwombles ?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (6 Nov 2013)

Offed by another cyclist this morning!
He had obviously had enough of taking the road on his hired bike and decided to mount the kerb and join the cycle path. I saw him late, but slowed down, and unclipped one pedal, and just as I went to the left of him he just went left himself and knocked me over.
A nice traffic cone cushioned the fall, and no damage was done.
When he hired his bike they obviously never explained how to look left and right when changing direction. He never looked once all the time from when I saw him.
He must have said very sorry 15 times, and my mate I was with picked up my bike as I could not get off the floor! I got on and rode off.


----------



## martint235 (6 Nov 2013)

A totally unremarkable commute for me. Slight drizzle, empty roads.


----------



## MisterStan (6 Nov 2013)

Got to Swavesey to meet the boys this morning and the buggers had left! I could just see them in the distance, pushed hard and managed to catch them up. Not as cold as I thought it would be this morning - a little over dressed, especially for a chase down!


----------



## HLaB (6 Nov 2013)

Got the dress a wee bit wrong wore the thin overtrousers expecting it to bucket at the end of my commute but its also turned milder and at end of my commute (just under 12miles) a sweat was starting. Never saw more than a few drops and the roads had dried out from the day before.


----------



## HLaB (6 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> This mornings commute saw me break 10,000 commuting miles for the year. Not really sure I can claim them all as commuting, maybe 10,000 miles ridden between home and work is more accurate as if I had gone just direct I would have done less than 2,000 miles by now.


 Chappeau, just looked at my commutes this morning and its less than 3,000miles for me, and if I went direct it would have been less than 700miles.


----------



## HLaB (6 Nov 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Offed by another cyclist this morning!
> He had obviously had enough of taking the road on his hired bike and decided to mount the kerb and join the cycle path. I saw him late, but slowed down, and unclipped one pedal, and just as I went to the left of him he just went left himself and knocked me over.
> A nice traffic cone cushioned the fall, and no damage was done.
> When he hired his bike they obviously never explained how to look left and right when changing direction. He never looked once all the time from when I saw him.
> He must have said very sorry 15 times, and my mate I was with picked up my bike as I could not get off the floor! I got on and rode off.


Never been offed by one but there's some random kerb jumpers out there!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Nov 2013)

HLaB said:


> Chappeau, just looked at my commutes this morning and its less than 3,000miles for me, and if I went direct it would have been less than 700miles.




if we combined my commuting miles and your leisure miles it would be well over 20,000 between us


----------



## Leodis (6 Nov 2013)

Back to the buses afraid for the foreseeable 

The new bike just wasn't what I thought and arrived with faults so it has been picked up, hopefully with a refund on CS which will take ages, no doubt I will have a battle on my hands over it. Probs miss my target but will get out at weekends on the road bike.


----------



## HLaB (6 Nov 2013)

Leodis said:


> Back to the buses afraid for the foreseeable
> 
> The new bike just wasn't what I thought and arrived with faults so it has been picked up, hopefully with a refund on CS which will take ages, no doubt I will have a battle on my hands over it. Probs miss my target but will get out at weekends on the road bike.


 Doesn't sound good, care to elaborate ?


----------



## DCLane (6 Nov 2013)

Leodis said:


> Back to the buses afraid for the foreseeable
> 
> The new bike just wasn't what I thought and arrived with faults so it has been picked up, hopefully with a refund on CS which will take ages, no doubt I will have a battle on my hands over it. Probs miss my target but will get out at weekends on the road bike.


 
Not good - were Ribble OK with returning?

Why not pick up something cheap to tide you over for the commuting? I'm partly using my old Raleigh Team (eBay £40) and Viking Targa (Gumtree £10) - so a cheap run-a-round must be better than the bus. Or is there a better class of bus passenger in Moortown? - Dewsbury ones are just


----------



## Leodis (6 Nov 2013)

DCLane said:


> Not good - were Ribble OK with returning?
> 
> Why not pick up something cheap to tide you over for the commuting? I'm partly using my old Raleigh Team (eBay £40) and Viking Targa (Gumtree £10) - so a cheap run-a-round must be better than the bus. Or is there a better class of bus passenger in Moortown? - Dewsbury ones are just



The Ribble is fantastic but I don't like using it to commute on in heavy traffic. I bought a Planet X Kaffenback for commuting and winter weekend runs but though a pleasent ride the BB7 brakes for me are poor and I don't feel safe in traffic using them and the rear wheel arrived with a flat spot, something I had to pay Evans to try (and failed) to fully fix. I got rid of my hybrid because it started costing me cash every 5-6 months, so sent back as not happy with the product or service from PX.

I might pick up a cheap one for the time being or ride the ribble when I know the weather is good all day.


----------



## DCLane (6 Nov 2013)

Leodis said:


> I might pick up a cheap one for the time being or ride the ribble when I know the weather is good all day.


 
A cheapie from eBay is your answer (there's a Raleigh MTB on there for £30 in Leeds) which will give you time to find something better and save the bus fare. Or if you ask nicely, I might let you borrow the Viking - or 'heap of junk' as it's known in my family.


----------



## Leodis (6 Nov 2013)

lol its ok thanks, looking at a hybrid and going back to hydro dics soon, might see if the wife will let me order one this weekend. If PX don't accept the bike back its time for it to go on ebay and start saving for a new bike.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Nov 2013)

Absolutely lashed it down tonight. Don't think I could get any wetter, killer headwind to cap it off


----------



## ianrauk (6 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Absolutely lashed it down tonight. Don't think I could get any wetter, killer headwind to cap it off




Yup.. who turned the wind machines on?


----------



## fossyant (6 Nov 2013)

Can't say I'm missing the weather at the minute. It's been crap this last five weeks I've been off the bike. Wife has insisted I do not cycle my first week back at work, suppose it gives things a little longer to settle. 

Oh and can't be getting the MTB all mucky now it's been blinged up !


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (6 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Absolutely lashed it down tonight. Don't think I could get any wetter, killer headwind to cap it off


Same, but without the killer headwind. It took me 50 minutes to get home and a further 50 mins to get things on radiators and stuff to get dry for tomorrow.


----------



## martint235 (7 Nov 2013)

Comparatively mild today. Back to short sleeves, left the jacket and winter gloves at home! Still surprisingly little traffic on the road, where did it all go?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (7 Nov 2013)

Day off tomorrow!
3 days of no cycling, looking forwad to having a break


----------



## martinclive (7 Nov 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Offed by another cyclist this morning!
> He had obviously had enough of taking the road on his hired bike and decided to mount the kerb and join the cycle path. I saw him late, but slowed down, and unclipped one pedal, and just as I went to the left of him he just went left himself and knocked me over.
> A nice traffic cone cushioned the fall, and no damage was done.
> When he hired his bike they obviously never explained how to look left and right when changing direction. He never looked once all the time from when I saw him.
> He must have said very sorry 15 times, and my mate I was with picked up my bike as I could not get off the floor! I got on and rode off.


Hope you are OK Kev - ironic isn't it - we try to avoid the cars and get taken out by a bike!
See you tomorrow (OK saw your other post - no I won't!)


----------



## jagman.2003 (7 Nov 2013)

Good steady ride in today. Did good time despite slight head wind. Bit wet on the roads still which caused a couple of careful braking moments. New shiny mudgaurds now a little grubby.


----------



## sazzaa (7 Nov 2013)

Witnessed a new dangerous manoeuvre today, I'm cycling along on a small stretch dual carrageway, move safely into the right lane as I'm turning right up ahead, and some complete knob comes speeding past, overtaking me - from the right. i.e. on the hatched lines/central reservation bit. To say it took me by surprise is a bit of an understatement. WTF is wrong with people.


----------



## Davidsw8 (7 Nov 2013)

The area round Westminster (especially by the Abbey) was really busy this morning cos of the Remembrance ceremony with the DoE and Harry. So, loads of hoo-rays milling around, got beeped by a chap in a Range Rover for daring to move off before him after the peds had passed on a Zebra crossing, then another chap in a silver Merc getting so close to my rearend as to warrant a marriage proposal and when I turned to look at him I notice he's glaring at me.

Ironic that they're there for a solemn occasion to remember heroes but they drive around acting like horrible, self-entitled expletives...


----------



## HLaB (7 Nov 2013)

Just a 10 and a bit miler for me on a chilly morning, it'd have been nice to go further but I've other things on my mind. Every set of lights were red, I had to giveway for an abulance and a few idiots that were all over the road, so I cut along the industrial estate ring road rather than heading to the Fens to save a few minutes.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Nov 2013)

HLaB said:


> Just a 10 and a bit miler for me on a chilly morning, it'd have been nice to go further but I've other things on my mind. Every set of lights were red, I had to giveway for an abulance and a few idiots that were all over the road, so I cut along the industrial estate ring road rather than heading to the Fens to save a few minutes.



Lovely and warm in Leicester, some of the roads were very wet still. Bleeding R2 rear light won't switch off again and my gloves from last night are still holding enough water to fill an Olympic sized swimming pool.

Saw Immigration raiding a factory this morning, cars everywhere and more police vans then I have seen for a long time.


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 Nov 2013)

Off the bike for a few days as I have a cold and wheezing like Darth Vadar, however stroke of luck with that as two of my fellow commuters came of on black ice behind Cramond Brig, just shows even though it was not freezing, the sheltered spot has hidden dangers, beware!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (7 Nov 2013)

martinclive said:


> Hope you are OK Kev - ironic isn't it - we try to avoid the cars and get taken out by a bike!
> See you tomorrow (OK saw your other post - no I won't!)


 
Monday mate!
enjoy the weekend


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Nov 2013)

Only 4.6 miles home last night at 5.45pm in very heavy queuing traffic and pouring rain. But Aldi zip-off jacket kept me dry & warm OK. BBB neoprene overshoes kept feet dry and Altura NV winter gloves kept hands dry & warm.

Feeling smug & invincible, I then set off at about 6.15pm with no1 son to his drum lesson, back home for ten mins, then off out to pick him up. At about 7.30 I finally got home & into dry gear.

By this time, though, the Aldi jacket's sleeves had got rather wet & the overshoes were somewhat damp. The shoes were damp externally but not cold or wet through. Gloves were waterlogged externally but hands had stayed dry. I nevertheless felt cold and fed up & my mood lasted all evening  The adventure of riding in the dark & the rain had turned sour.


----------



## ClaireSaud (7 Nov 2013)

Decided to ride home the longer route last night to meet my target of 100 miles commuting in 1 week (only live 3 miles from work). Was absolutely lashing it down and then I had to do a quick circuit of my neighbourhood to ensure I did my 102 miles . Was pretty wet and cold when I got in! A nice hot chocolate soon sorted that out.


----------



## Spartak (7 Nov 2013)

Great commute earlier .....

- Traffic free Bristol/Bath cycle track
- Across Peros Bridge & Millennium Square
- Up the 1:6 Constitution Hill !
- Over Clifton Suspension Bridge
- Blast thru Leigh Woods on MTB 
- River Avon Trail

..... and sunshine & blue skies 

http://app.strava.com/activities/93701766


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Nov 2013)

This morning's cold & clear ride made up for yesterday evening's miserable one ! 

Even with the dozy young lardass in a Ka who thought that overtaking me on a blind bend into the path of a Transit van might improve her (and my) looks....she braked very sharply & thankfully managed to slot in behind me in time. To be fair she was intending to pass me wide & slow.


----------



## HLaB (7 Nov 2013)

Well that was different, I was on site with a colleague who didn't want to drive back to the office so I got dropped off at the flat and I'll have to walk tomorrow; already missing the bike!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Nov 2013)

Windy again tonight, battery on the front light decided to go onto red half way through the ride, couldn't be arsed to stop and find the back up light in the rucksack, so rode down the unlit part of the cycle path on minimum front light, luckily no one else on it.


----------



## Beebo (7 Nov 2013)

Anyone know why Tower Bridge and Tooley Street were shut tonight? Police road blocks everywhere.
It made the commute home interesting, the city was grid locked, and the queues went right back to Greenwich.


----------



## jagman.2003 (8 Nov 2013)

A fine ride home last night. It rained heavily about an hour before I left so chose the flat route home. It's about a mile longer & more traffic. But visibility is better. Headlights reflecting off wet tarmac on dark roads didn't tempt me. I had a bit of tail wind which I took full advantage of. Had alot of power in the legs from somewhere. Also got the layers right as I never felt cold but hardly sweated up once home.


----------



## martint235 (8 Nov 2013)

Good bit of banter this morning with a couple of guys on road bikes. Roughly along the lines of "You've got gears, you should be leaving me for dead rather than trailing along behind me"

Traffic was back to normal in Catford though.


----------



## martinclive (8 Nov 2013)

martint235 said:


> Good bit of banter this morning with a couple of guys on road bikes. Roughly along the lines of "You've got gears, you should be leaving me for dead rather than trailing along behind me"


Great isn't it - I went down a route I don't normally ride this morning
There is one country road section a couple of miles long with a slight incline - it was into the wind and I was taking it easy on the single speed - and still got 91st place out of 400+ on Strava - nice!


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (8 Nov 2013)

Forgot how slow/harder work MTB's with off road tyres are as commuting bikes


----------



## Ollie W (8 Nov 2013)

Forgot to post about my debut commute on the new Boardman. Nice easy(ish) ride home except for two things:

1. Tree down on the cycle path next to the station that no one has bothered to move since the storms. Just as I was getting into the hill climb!
2. Some scummer nicking my rear light. My fault for not taking them off I guess. Will try and get the code for the shopping centre staff bike shed.

The Boardman CX comp is great though - except for a slightly painful saddle and dodgy gears. Not sure if that's down to the indexing (thanks Halfords) or the Sora group set though.


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Nov 2013)

A nice easy ride southbound down the A38 today, with endless stationary traffic northbound due to M5 closure all looking extremely fed-up. Very happy to be commuting by bike !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Nov 2013)

This mornings commute whilst a bit nippy again was at least dry and not to windy. Just looking out the office window and it is lashing it down, looks like another soaking going home, oh well, still beats driving.


----------



## HLaB (8 Nov 2013)

Not really a tale from the commute but my new 25mm winter tyres have arrived for the commuter; I walked to work as the commuter was left in the bike shed last night as I was working off site and the driver didn't want to ome back to the office.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Nov 2013)

HLaB said:


> Not really a tale from the commute but my new 25mm winter tyres have arrived for the commuter; I walked to work as the commuter was left in the bike shed last night as I was working off site and the driver didn't want to ome back to the office.



I thought you would have gone to work on another bike and then carried one back over your shoulder


----------



## HLaB (8 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I thought you would have gone to work on another bike and then carried one back over your shoulder


 No chance I'm leaving my roadies to the hands of the scrotes in Peterborough, I'm vary enough leaving the £175 Viking


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Nov 2013)

HLaB said:


> No chance I'm leaving my roadies to the hands of the scrotes in Peterborough, I'm vary enough leaving the £175 Viking



In which case you should have ridden to work early, bike over shoulder and home, then back to work again on the Viking


----------



## HLaB (8 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> In which case you should have ridden to work early, bike over shoulder and home, then back to work again on the Viking


Wouldn't have worked I was waiting for an important call this morning


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Nov 2013)

HLaB said:


> Wouldn't have worked I was waiting for an important call this morning



Fair enough


----------



## Stephen C (8 Nov 2013)

Got absolutely soaked in less than a minute, but there seemed to be a magical tail wind for the hour I was cycling and I had one of the best rides I've had for a long time!  The only reason I didn't extend it was the fact that my feet were completely frozen


----------



## DCLane (9 Nov 2013)

Commute home started fine - then went wrong.

I'd taken the 'bad weather' bike - my old Raleigh Team because the BBC weather forecast said 

In Leeds, setting off from some lights to get ahead of the bus next to me suddenly I hit the downtube with my knee  .

I'd managed to break a spoke - and not the one which had been replaced recently. Wheel was badly warped but I'm late home and there's kiddies waiting. So ... I made the 10 miles v.e.r.y. s.l.o.w.l.y as I couldn't get into the big ring or lowest gears without the rear derailleur catching the wheel.

Looking at the rear wheel it looks like a full replacement. The front is off already as that's grinding as well.

So I'm now looking for a wheelset with 126mm 120mm spacing, on a budget, which will take a 6-speed Suntour freewheel cassette.


----------



## BigCam (9 Nov 2013)

On my commute I regularly see a young chap cycling with no lights. I often offer helpful advice, by loudly encouraging him to, "Get some lights!".
Now, last night, apart from getting completely soaked, I encountered this young chap and his bike standing next to a road sign. He too was soaking wet, and it looked like his bars were bent. So (as a caring and helpful chap) I stopped too, to check if he was ok.
He told me that he'd hit the road sign. I asked him if he had any lights. He said no, so I suggested that was probably why he had hit the sign.
He agreed.
I have high hopes to see him with lights next time


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Nov 2013)

DCLane said:


> Commute home started fine - then went wrong.
> 
> I'd taken the 'bad weather' bike - my old Raleigh Team because the BBC weather forecast said
> 
> ...



Similar commute to me. I also did a rear spoke and limped home just under 10 miles. Lucky for me I had ordered new wheels last week and went and got them fitted today


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Nov 2013)

I took my Koga World Traveller in for its first service. When I get it back it will get wrapped up and go in the loft until Spring. Its the Electric bike for Winter now. Thats when I get rid of this cold.

Steve


----------



## samsbike (10 Nov 2013)

Frood42 said:


> Last night I decided to mix it up a bit and travel along the limehouse and regents canal, I think I prefer the well lit roads.
> It was rather dark, my lights were probably not bright enough, but then there was a mix of people with no front lights  and those with far too bright front lights that would normally be reserved for country roads at night, and then there were the joggers, it was slow going and rather more stressful than riding on the open roads.
> When I got my Hope 1 sorted by Wiggle than I may venture back onto the canals, but for now I will be staying away.
> 
> The ride last night means I have done 152.5 miles since Monday.


I would avoid the canals even with good lights. You get numpties you don't have lights, walkers etc. Also you can't always judge the poor surface, which means you go slower with a lot more slowing down and speeding up which is tiring especially at the end of the day.

OTOH if you canal path is wide and nicely segregated ignore the above.


----------



## samsbike (10 Nov 2013)

DCLane said:


> Commute home started fine - then went wrong.
> 
> I'd taken the 'bad weather' bike - my old Raleigh Team because the BBC weather forecast said
> 
> ...


----------



## DCLane (10 Nov 2013)

samsbike said:


> Cant you just spring the rear and fit a 130mm hub, or is it 753?


 
Possibly. I've re-measured it though today in proper daylight and it's 120mm not 126mm - it looks like it's a Suntour Ultra 6 freewheel cassette.

At the worst I'll have a go at re-building it (never done that before), particularly if the spokes keep going.


----------



## samsbike (10 Nov 2013)

DCLane said:


> Possibly. I've re-measured it though today in proper daylight and it's 120mm not 126mm - it looks like it's a Suntour Ultra 6 freewheel cassette.
> 
> At the worst I'll have a go at re-building it (never done that before), particularly if the spokes keep going.



OK that will be a big jump. I will try doing a search for wheelcraft and call them, also try Brick Lane Cycles as they may have something that works for you,even if its only a spare.


----------



## paul04 (10 Nov 2013)

Every day last week I put on a extra layer of clothes for the commute to work, by saturday it looked like I was going on a expedition to the north pole, just got some new boots so my feet stay warm and dry, and I have got a new plan this week to keep my hands warm


----------



## martint235 (11 Nov 2013)

Much better commute than Friday's where I had to walk two miles to get round a diesel spill on the South Circular.

This morning was a little chilly, a little damp but nothing to be overly concerned about. Still in shorts although with a jacket. And a little more banter this morning too.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (11 Nov 2013)

Bloody Head Wind again, but at least very little rain, and a nice puncture as well, which I cannot complaion, which I know you will all find hard to believe ! but its the first one since 9th of Jan !


----------



## Gains84 (11 Nov 2013)

Relatively dry commute today (definately compared to Friday!!!) and pretty much perfect temperature, valve broke on front wheel though so had to switch to spare wheel. Weather saying its getting foggy at 1500 today randomly so that could be an interesting journey!


----------



## Frood42 (11 Nov 2013)

samsbike said:


> I would avoid the canals even with good lights. You get numpties you don't have lights, walkers etc. Also you can't always judge the poor surface, which means you go slower with a lot more slowing down and speeding up which is tiring especially at the end of the day.
> 
> OTOH if you canal path is wide and nicely segregated ignore the above.


 
The canals are a bit of mix, in places they are quite wide, in other places they are quite narrow, but if you are looking for a slow pootle or recovery ride after work they can be quite nice (well at least in the summer).

Got the Hope 1 light sorted but I have not been back on the canals yet.
This light will show up the path and other people on the path much much better, but I would have to be careful not to have it too high and wash out people's vision (though there are some who don't seem to think about that!).

As I have been commuting through London, I am used to the speeding up and slowing down, as there are plenty of traffic lights around here...


----------



## Frood42 (11 Nov 2013)

Chilly this morning (but not cold enough to put away the shorts and footy socks yet).
Nice uneventful commute.

Leaves still all over the CS3 and pedestrian path in one place, it always makes me wonder if kids might have hidden something dumb in them, and of course the pedestrians use the only bit of leaf free path, which is the narrowest bit of cycle lane right next to the road, which is of course going against traffic, thankfully I hardly ever see any pedestrians along there...

Not sure why the council has not been out yet to sort it... Perhaps they don't know...


----------



## Stephen C (11 Nov 2013)

Had a lovely tail wind, only ruined by the large number of cars parked along the centre of the road, but managed to get to work just as the rain started. It still amazes me how many cars only have 1 person in, complete overkill!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Nov 2013)

Brutal southerly wind here in Leicester, so ditched the normal head south before turning commute and zigzagged east and west. Constant drizzle but surprisingly warm.


----------



## fossyant (11 Nov 2013)

Back in work now but drove in. 45 bloody minutes to do 6 miles. Might last till friday before getting the bike out as I have to be in Manchester early.


----------



## HLaB (11 Nov 2013)

What a contrast from yesterday, glad I got a decent ride in then!

My chain had felt a bit grauchy on Friday so I gave it a bit of a wipe and clean, noticed I had half a link  A short 6.1 miles for me, then!


----------



## jarlrmai (11 Nov 2013)

My 1st 2 mile commute to my new work place on my new winter single speed, a bit different from my 10 miler on my road bike.


----------



## apb (11 Nov 2013)

first commute in for over a week and I faced a little poetic justice this morning.

A new route into work and came across a large amount of traffic and some temporary lights, at a T junction, that caused the large amount of traffic. As i filtered to the front i noticed everyone was stopped and by the looks of it had been stationary for some time, so i jumped the red light. As i was doing so i could feel the laser eyes of the motorist burning into my skull, fueled by rage. I could imagine the first thing they did when they got to work, was to fire up the comments section of the Daily mail or Edinburgh Evening news to let loose on any fresh cycling related story.

as i got to work i discovered my front light, that cost me over 30 quid, had fallen off.

Mother Karma punishing me for single handedly setting the cycling cause back 5 years? i would say, definitely.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Nov 2013)

Stupidly warm tonight, apart from the fact it was dark at 4:45 when I left work and leaves all over the paths, I would have sworn it was summer.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (11 Nov 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Bloody Head Wind again, but at least very little rain, and a nice puncture as well, which I cannot complaion, which I know you will all find hard to believe ! but its the first one since 9th of Jan !



I never thought I would reply to my own post!

But puncture on the way home . Two thirds of the way home, and the rear starts to feel spongy again. S put all my weight over the front wheel and pootled along at abput 5-6 mph to get to tone of the dry and lighted bus stops along the guided bus way.

Just got there and @martinclive and Jess turned up. They made sure I was okay and waited with me till I was on my way and then we all cycled together back to st Ives. Their company and support was most welcome. 

So got home, tyre off, thrown away and a new one on!


Co2 inflators are just brilliant. They save so much time and effort.


----------



## 400bhp (11 Nov 2013)

Mojo gone today. Slow ride in with the rain and my waterproof jacket on. Way home with the waterproof jacket and it was too hot so had to unzip it fully and coast home.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Nov 2013)

Very dark, very wet....made for hard going.
Not an enjoyable commute.. just glad it wasn't cold.


----------



## kipster (11 Nov 2013)

After not enjoying the club ride on Saturday I really enjoyed the commutes today. This morning was wet and windy but few cars around and this evening, along the unlit country lanes I had my chance to see how the newly purchased Cree light and helmet light did their job. They did alright but weren't helped by the mist but it was nice to actually see the side of the road rather than guess where it is.

While on the evening commute on one dark and unlit country lane a pedestrian on the other side of the road shouted for directions, scared the hell out of me as I hadn't seen him (in dark clothes and no torch etc), had a car behind me so couldn't safely do anything but shout that he was heading the right way.


----------



## fossyant (12 Nov 2013)

Gah, another 45 minutes. Still feel knackered now. Loads of cyclists passed me. Took 30 minutes to do a couple of miles, takes 5 on the bike !


----------



## MisterStan (12 Nov 2013)

Warm and wet this morning. First full commute for a few days. Great to be back on the bike.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Nov 2013)

Back to shorts again this morning, very warm again, but still wet. Could have ridden more, but alas work beckoned.

Numpty tried to take me out on a roundabout, but luckily I swerved out of their way, think I scared them as they wouldn't overtake me after that.

Long odds, but if the bloke who was biking between Kilby and Countersthorpe this morning at around 6:45 is on here, you have the best rear light I have ever seen, much brighter than a car rear light, let us know what it is please! I would have asked you, but I couldn't catch you.


----------



## Beebo (12 Nov 2013)

Loads of oil or diesel on the roads this morning. Very tricky going through Rotherhithe.
I seems that London's bus fleet all have oil leaks.


----------



## jagman.2003 (12 Nov 2013)

Steady ride in this morning. Finally gave in & swapped to the winter mountain bike. Nice fresh but damp atmosphere. Quite pleasant with some low mist across the fields.


----------



## Frood42 (12 Nov 2013)

A light drizzle became rain , but not so much that I needed to stop and put my rain jacket on.
Not too cold once I got warmed up, so not all bad, and only a slight headwind in places.

I finally cleaned my chain and rear mech last night  , which really made a difference, I was averaging 15.7mph along the first half of my commute, which is good for me in this weather on the heavy old hybrid (shouldn't have bothered with front suspension, but at least it is lockable).

However as soon as I hit the CS3 towards Barking my average speed plummeted 
Strava will probably only give me the high end of 13 mph rather than the 14.1 my GPS device does.
However 1hr 04mins 50secs active aint too bad for the 15.2 miles considering all the stopping and slowing down I have to do along the CS3 (so can't complain too much).

The rain is supposed to clear today, so hopefully my feet won't get so wet on the return, and that my clothes have dried on the radiator by then as well...


----------



## GrasB (12 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> Gah, another 45 minutes. Still feel knackered now. Loads of cyclists passed me. Took 30 minutes to do a couple of miles, takes 5 on the bike !


Get a motorbike?


----------



## potsy (12 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> Gah, another 45 minutes. Still feel knackered now. Loads of cyclists passed me. Took 30 minutes to do a couple of miles, takes 5 on the bike !


I don't think you will hold out til Friday


----------



## Ace Ventura (12 Nov 2013)

Dirty morning. Rain didn't let up until nearly at work. Park people at Clapham Common still haven't cleared fallen trees from the winds last Monday so the footpath is completely blocked...road bikes are fairly naff on mud I've found.. Work still haven't opened the new showers, so people had a 25 min queue to have one...in wet clothes = cranky staff.

Looking forward to the ride home- clothes should still be wet through


----------



## HLaB (12 Nov 2013)

Lol, timed that right last night (about time I had some good Kharma). Popped to a LBS to get a 1/8inch chain, I had checked if they had one and they confirmed they did only to find that they didn't when I got there. Never mind they're friends of mine and I enjoyed the banter and headed to Hellfrauds. At Hellfrauds I decided to buy a quicklink as well as a chain; good call before I was out of their car park the half link that was holding my chain together popped, put it back in hoping to nurse the bike home and put the new chain on there. It popped again in the exact same spot and I decided to fit the quicklink.


----------



## 400bhp (12 Nov 2013)

400bhp said:


> Mojo gone today. Slow ride in with the rain and my waterproof jacket on. Way home with the waterproof jacket and it was too hot so had to unzip it fully and coast home.



Mojo still not returned but a better than yesterday.

Let's see what the way home brings.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (12 Nov 2013)

The sun is shining in the Sky
there aint a cloud in sight
its stop raining


----------



## fossyant (12 Nov 2013)

potsy said:


> I don't think you will hold out til Friday


 
I think the missus will kill me if I get on the bike this week. City Centre appointment now cancelled


----------



## potsy (12 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> I think the missus will kill me if I get on the bike this week. City Centre appointment now cancelled


Lovely day for a cycle commute  

Nearly got my elbow hit by a close passing van in Cheadle, gave chase to have a word but he turned off into a warren of back streets so i left it, probably for the best


----------



## fossyant (12 Nov 2013)

Looked nice out, looking out of the car windows.


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 Nov 2013)

400bhp said:


> Mojo still not returned but a better than yesterday.
> 
> Let's see what the way home brings.


 Ride over a fekking big hill always find my mojo at the top.


----------



## watchiekong (12 Nov 2013)

Saw the nasty collision aftermath with cyclist and bus on the CS7 this morning (around 8:40? along Kennington Park). Not looking good for the cyclist. Saddened


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (12 Nov 2013)

I should apologise to the RLJ unlit ninjipster who probably only went through red because he couldn't trackstand properly

I called him a nobhead twice. Which was bad form and disrespectful. I should have been more imaginitive rather than repeating the same one. I always forget cockwomble just when it would be so apt...


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2013)

400bhp said:


> Mojo still not returned but a better than yesterday.
> 
> Let's see what the way home brings.



Sunday, strong Mojo but no legs, drove yesterday with it being wet, back on the bike today, strong legs but my Mojo's gone missing again.


----------



## BigCam (12 Nov 2013)

On my ride home tonight I said, "Good evening ducks!" to the swans. I think it's funny to bring them down a peg or two...


----------



## srw (12 Nov 2013)

Well and truly dazzled by some numpty with a strobing and stupidly bright front light at about 8am yesterday morning - had to shield my eyes. Fortunately for me it was on the Hyde Park cycle path and not on a road. Fortunately for him I was on a bike not in a car and can keep going in a straight line when I'm not looking where I'm going.


----------



## 400bhp (12 Nov 2013)

400bhp said:


> Mojo still not returned but a better than yesterday.
> 
> Let's see what the way home brings.



Better but still not close to 100%.


----------



## Spartak (13 Nov 2013)

Chilly ride in this morning, thermometer reading minus 0.2 when I left home.

First ride into work on my new commute bike .... a second-hand Ridley Crossbow


----------



## martint235 (13 Nov 2013)

Bit chilly. Fantastic dawn over SE London though and a nice clear run through. Almost got taken out at some temp lights where a guy pulling in from the left saw the van behind me but opted not to see me. He heard me though.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Nov 2013)

this morning was the first time since begining of year that there were signs of ice on the road and frosty footpaths , so be warned all


----------



## ManiaMuse (13 Nov 2013)

Cold this morning, fingers still tingling.

But I refuse to wear full length gloves until it gets properly cold.


----------



## jagman.2003 (13 Nov 2013)

Ride home last night was a bit chilly. I normally adjust layers thinking it will be a couple of degrees warmer than the morning. But got it a bit wrong last night. I also wasn't really enthused to ride the old mountain bike home. But it did gain some pace like a big barge. 
I was also concerned I would just cruise. But happily found myself pushing well up some of the gradients. 
Soft tyres gave a softer ride, but hard saddle took it away again. May invest in better saddle for this season!


----------



## MisterStan (13 Nov 2013)

Last night felt like really hard work. The Busway was really mucky down at the St Ives end, loads of crud getting trapped in the mudguards made it hard work to pedal, had to stop and scrape it out. 

Chilly this morning, was glad to get to work and have a cup of coffee. The Claud had a p@ncture when I went to get her out, a quick re-check of the forecast and be being lazy, I just grabbed the best bike and transferred pannier contents to a rucksack. Very chatty daughter this morning - 'Daddy going to work, on bike' - bless her.


----------



## fossyant (13 Nov 2013)

Argh, even longer to drive today. Righty, into the garage tonight and the MTB is being commuterised - mudguards and ice tyres.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Nov 2013)

Blimey it was chilly this morning. Cars all iced up, fields nice and white with frost, mist in places, roads nice and clear.


----------



## Frood42 (13 Nov 2013)

Last night was fairly good, a couple of close pass numpties but nothing overly unusual for London... although it was unusual compared to recent evenings where traffic had been mostly behaving well, and yes, they were both BMW *cough* extension cars 

This morning was chilly, and the CS3 was a bit of a slog, but apart from that a fairly uneventful ride, well apart from one *cough* womble who decided to pull out of a junction and as he was doing so gesticulate at me about riding left just as I was moving into primary to pass the junction and some parked cars ahead...  I could see you perfectly well fella, I even slowed down for you, you complete waste of space...  its best to avoid pulling out on traffic fella, even if it is only a bike doing 18mph


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (13 Nov 2013)

Be careful filtering out there folks. A late indication and right turn whilst I was filtering on the right and a car cutting across a cycle lane to turn from the other way in front of a stopped vehicle turning the other way. Luckily my Spidy Senses were tingling and anticipated both (The first an X5 LOL, and the second couldn't see through the stopped car so was to be expected.)


----------



## potsy (13 Nov 2013)

potsy said:


> I don't think you will hold out til Friday





fossyant said:


> Argh, even longer to drive today. Righty, into the garage tonight and the MTB is being commuterised - mudguards and ice tyres.


----------



## fossyant (13 Nov 2013)

potsy said:


>


 
But... I have my better half to contend with first....


----------



## nilling (13 Nov 2013)

I had a moton squeeze me coming off a roundabout  then it quickly just became a wtf morning! Two attempted left hooks, another two drivers from side roads using the cycle lane as a give way, a bullying van driver jeez happy to arrive at work in one piece!


----------



## potsy (13 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> But... I have my better half to contend with first....


Another sunny ride in, just saying  

Only the one driver trying to kill me today, apparently if you are turning right at a busy main crossroads and there is a cyclist coming towards you going straight on there is no need to wait, just Plough on through


----------



## martint235 (13 Nov 2013)

potsy said:


> Another sunny ride in, just saying
> 
> Only the one driver trying to kill me today, apparently if you are turning right at a busy main crossroads and there is a cyclist coming towards you going straight on there is no need to wait, just Plough on through


Probably trying to nick your armwarmers.


----------



## fossyant (13 Nov 2013)

potsy said:


> Another sunny ride in, just saying
> 
> Only the one driver trying to kill me today, apparently if you are turning right at a busy main crossroads and there is a cyclist coming towards you going straight on there is no need to wait, just Plough on through


 
Sounds about right. Bonnet ornaments eh.


----------



## kipster (13 Nov 2013)

Nice and fresh this morning, leaves were extra slippery thanks to the frost. Nearly came a cropper being impatient and overtaking a Brompton, drifted on to slippery leaves, went to accelerate and rear wheel went, caught it and didn't hit the deck but a close call and I still nailed the overtake!


----------



## martint235 (13 Nov 2013)

I think it's time for Operation Kalm again. It must be something about the dark nights but I was within a whisker of putting my bike down in front of a car again tonight. I was leaving a gap between me and the car in front and a 4x4 came past me. I'm sure he was braking before he'd actually completed the overtake.


----------



## Beebo (13 Nov 2013)

martint235 said:


> I think it's time for Operation Kalm again. It must be something about the dark nights but I was within a whisker of putting my bike down in front of a car again tonight. I was leaving a gap between me and the car in front and a 4x4 came past me. I'm sure he was braking before he'd actually completed the overtake.


I had exactly the same going down Greenwich Park hill the other day. Bearing in mind it's a 20mph max speed limit, and I was going down hill.
I left my usual gap between the car in front, when an X5 overtook me, braked instantly and sat in my safety zone the whole way down the hill.
They had to queue for 5 minutes at the bottom of the hill whilst I just cycled past.
Pointless.


----------



## 400bhp (13 Nov 2013)

400bhp said:


> Better but still not close to 100%.



Back to normal on the way home.


----------



## BigCam (13 Nov 2013)

Beebo said:


> I had exactly the same going down Greenwich Park hill the other day. Bearing in mind it's a 20mph max speed limit, and I was going down hill.
> I left my usual gap between the car in front, when an X5 overtook me, braked instantly and sat in my safety zone the whole way down the hill.
> They had to queue for 5 minutes at the bottom of the hill whilst I just cycled past.
> Pointless.


Pointless nails it.


----------



## ACS (13 Nov 2013)

I have a rural commute and used to seeing a wide variety of wild life. This morning I saw a Buzzard gliding low a fast being shadowed by what I think was a Sea Eagle. 
I thought Buzzards where big birds; the Sea Eagle looked like a glider in comparison.


----------



## hennbell (13 Nov 2013)

Oh crap 
we have an unexpected heat wave ( it is +2 C) and a unseasonable bit of rain, the commute home will involve water on top on snow and ice. Good bye knee/elbow skin.


----------



## potsy (13 Nov 2013)

Had a random bit of abuse from a passenger in a car tonight, gawd knows what he was going on about, caught him up at the RAB and he carried on ranting, 50 year-ish old guy too 

Then a bit further along I had a cracker, car in front very close to the left hand kerb, strange as there is a traffic calming bollard and vehicles have to go into the right hand lane to continue (and give way) cycle lane on left, he then slams his brakes on and I go round him, look back and he's going *over* the obstruction instead of around it 
Longley lane for the locals @fossyant @400bhp


----------



## BSRU (14 Nov 2013)

Thank the cycling gods my eight days of non-cycling hell are over, all due to man flu followed by my first experience of the nasty norovirus.

A nice easy 16km ride in this morning as I have zero energy, probably should have taken the car but needed my cycling fix


----------



## fossyant (14 Nov 2013)

potsy said:


> Had a random bit of abuse from a passenger in a car tonight, gawd knows what he was going on about, caught him up at the RAB and he carried on ranting, 50 year-ish old guy too
> 
> Then a bit further along I had a cracker, car in front very close to the left hand kerb, strange as there is a traffic calming bollard and vehicles have to go into the right hand lane to continue (and give way) cycle lane on left, he then slams his brakes on and I go round him, look back and he's going *over* the obstruction instead of around it
> Longley lane for the locals @fossyant @400bhp
> ...


 
That's exactly where me and Edwards80 nearly got squashed after the Manchester 100. We'd finished and were headding south, when a dozy bint in a Range Rover didn't take note of the give way and ploughed through. Schneil caught it on camera as he was coming from the same direction as the Range Rover.


----------



## fossyant (14 Nov 2013)

Bike at the ready, so have a choice of two. Still in car.


----------



## nilling (14 Nov 2013)

Giving blood today plus weather looking wild, so it's my rest day


----------



## fimm (14 Nov 2013)

@potsy you mean they drove in the cycle lane???!!!

I had some impatient person in a blue van tailgate me through a narrow section where there's roadworks with traffic lights. I was so tempted to slow down, but I was very good and just kept going. Big bully shot past me as soon as (he thought he) has space to do so. I must have delayed him by all of 30 seconds...


----------



## Beebo (14 Nov 2013)

not feeling up to much today as I'm a little under the weather, so I pootled into work, lets see how the return journey goes.


----------



## potsy (14 Nov 2013)

fimm said:


> @potsy you mean they drove in the cycle lane???!!!


Yep, some kind of 4x4 squeezed between the tree and bollard


----------



## HLaB (14 Nov 2013)

Misjudged the strength of thr wind this moning and my finishing stint through the Fens probably took twice as long as normal and when I got into work my back was dripping with sweat; I was pretty sweat free otherwise.


----------



## MichaelO (14 Nov 2013)

Haven’t cycled in for almost two weeks for various reasons (the shame!), but back on the bike today. Perfect morning, although I detected a slight headwind (I think/hope!).
Although, I have one worried missus at home with the spate of accidents in London. It was definitely on my mind as I cycled in. And shocking to hear of another one over night


----------



## jagman.2003 (14 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2766847, member: 1314"]Changed my bike yesterday and my legs do ache. Amazing what a small change makes.[/quote]
I'll second that.


----------



## jagman.2003 (14 Nov 2013)

A steady ride in this morning. The winter mountain bike seems to be scared of too much speed & was fighting me for the first couple of miles. But a steady persistence on my part won it over for the second half. Got the layers better too. Strange these rural councils, rather than deal with a blocked drain & resulting floods they just put some temporary traffic lights in!


----------



## robjh (14 Nov 2013)

I took a U-shaped route this morning, the first part with the wind and I just flew along, but boy did I feel the difference as I turned back into the wind for the last leg. A bit of flying tree also hit me on the head - a small bit luckily, but otherwise a good ride. And at 4 degrees it felt positively balmy compared to yesterday morning.


----------



## MisterStan (14 Nov 2013)

Had to drop some bits off at a colleague's house this morning, so I got a bit of time to sort the commuter out. Put a new tube on, but the Bontrager Race Lite is really cut up - will be sticking some Gatorskins on this weekend. 
22 miles in the light - even had to put my tinted lenses on - made a nice change from the dark commutes i've already become accustomed to!


----------



## EthelF (14 Nov 2013)

Riding along Albert Embankment this morning, the driver of a double decker open top bus decided he wanted to be where I was so while alongside me in the lane to my right he started edging into my lane, and into my space. Being a camera cyclist always looking for dramatic new footage to put on you tube I stood my ground until I was pushed into the gutter, banged the side of the bus, and got all sweary with the driver.
Actually, no I didn't. As there wasn't space for both of us in that lane I braked and let him have the space he so obviously craved. There have been too many casualties on the road this week already without me adding to them. Will probably send the vid to the depot manager asking them to suggest the driver kindly desist from bullying vulnerable road users in future. Not the first time I have encountered such driving by tour bus drivers on the depot run there. 

Other than that, a rather uneventful ride.


----------



## thefatcyclist (14 Nov 2013)

Guy in a red cycling jacket trying to go up the inside of a coach which was already moving across him decides to punch the coach same knobber then tried to go up the inside of a lorry on a bend as the gap got smaller had to slam on his anchors and unclip to stop from falling off then after I stopped for a red further up the road he decides to shoot through it, t**t. Other than that a great journey in its good to be back on the bike


----------



## Stephen C (14 Nov 2013)

Nice sunny weather, but the headwind was a bit of a killer especially as my legs have been particularly tired this week. Just when I was settling down for a gentle cruise in, my gear cable snaps dropping the chain onto the smallest gear on the rear cassette. Managed to nurse it to a LBS and made myself comfy in a nice little cafe, so not all bad!


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Nov 2013)

Beebo said:


> I had exactly the same going down Greenwich Park hill the other day. Bearing in mind it's a 20mph max speed limit, and I was going down hill.
> I left my usual gap between the car in front, when an X5 overtook me, braked instantly and sat in my safety zone the whole way down the hill.
> They had to queue for 5 minutes at the bottom of the hill whilst I just cycled past.
> Pointless.


 
Take the lane & make the buggers wait.


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Nov 2013)

thefatcyclist said:


> Guy in a red cycling jacket trying to go up the inside of a coach which was already moving across him decides to punch the coach same knobber then tried to go up the inside of a lorry on a bend as the gap got smaller had to slam on his anchors and unclip to stop from falling off then after I stopped for a red further up the road he decides to shoot through it, t**t. Other than that a great journey in its good to be back on the bike


 
Crikey - where was that ? He won't last long and then the rest of us will get all upset & worried when he cops it!


----------



## thefatcyclist (14 Nov 2013)

Arjimlad said:


> Crikey - where was that ? He won't last long and then the rest of us will get all upset & worried when he cops it!


 London, Blackfriars bridge and Stamford street.


----------



## Frood42 (14 Nov 2013)

Chilly  again on the CS3 heading towards Barking (along side the A13), and a bit of a headwind.
Numpty on a red trek bike around the Stratford/Bow area, all over the place in the cycle lane, but at least he managed to stay on the CS2...

So annoying when you pass someone, further down you stop and at the stop line for the red light, but they then decide to go over the stop line, so you then have to pass them again, this was the numpty on the red trek, so not only weaving all over the cycle lane but couldn't stop at a white line 

As soon as we got to a slight uphill and there were no lights about I dropped him hard and never saw him again 

Had a bit of a numpty police van driver as well.
I was in the left lane and I know there can be parked cars and there is a police depot around the corner, he decides to pull up in the right hand lane, and I just know he is going to pull into the police depot, numpty driver doesn't seem to be able to fathom the fact I can pull away there and get up to 20 mph, and so guess what, we get the last minute floor it to get past the cyclist so my cock doesn't shrivel and then turn off in the next 5 secs, which of course meant I had to slow down, shoulder check again and move around the outside of the twat, and of course I was around him before he had turned off properly 

http://goo.gl/maps/vJ0FQ
http://goo.gl/maps/Bakvr - people tend to park where the single yellow is, so if you don't take a strong position you can get into trouble there, so primary in the left lane, which is where I was.
http://goo.gl/maps/IYW1Y
http://goo.gl/maps/DHhEL


----------



## Beebo (14 Nov 2013)

Frood42 said:


> So annoying when you pass someone, further down you stop and at the stop line for the red light, but they then decide to go over the stop line, so you then have to pass them again,


That is my pet hate. Why can't they just filter in behind, they appear to have zero self awareness. I would never possition myself in front of a rider whom I knew to be quicker, and anyway, I prefer to get a free tow.


----------



## Frood42 (14 Nov 2013)

Beebo said:


> That is my pet hate. Why can't they just filter in behind, they appear to have zero self awareness. I would never possition myself in front of a rider whom I knew to be quicker, and anyway, I prefer to get a free tow.


 
Thing is he decided to do this at Bow roundabout where you have a left turning onto the busy A12, and where there is now a huge ASZ, so he was also a hazard for anyone on the roundabout coming from the right and were wanting to use that exit...

Google maps is out of date now, but this is the place http://goo.gl/maps/I4dGp

He was trying to make a poor attempt to jump the red light and get across to the cycle lane, but, well, he wasn't doing it very well, especially considering some of the heavy vehicles coming from the right... so of course, he got nowhere, I then had to sit behind him after my light had gone green, then overtake on the slight slope the otherside of the roundabout (http://goo.gl/maps/3Xvct - out of date again), of course I had to move back into normal traffic flow to pass safely as he didn't seem to know what a straight line was


----------



## fossyant (14 Nov 2013)

I plan to ride tomorrow. Told the wife earlier and got this face


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Nov 2013)

Windy to work, windy back home. Bike is desperate for a clean, never seen so much muck on it, I must be carrying a few extra pounds in mud alone.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (14 Nov 2013)

In preparation for this ride, I've been pushing myself a bit harder on my commutes the last few weeks. I also made minor changes to my diet, which resulted in me losing 3kg (and keeping it off ). I thought the extra effort might leave my legs more tired than usual by today (Friday), but I'm pleased to report that my Friday legs have taken the day off!  With annual leave coming up in late December to early January, I'm planning some major rides, too, with a few of them being at least 250km with at least 4,000m climbing - I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Nov 2013)

2 lanes, 1 turning left, other turning right.
I'm turning right so in right lane.
BMW behind me beeps.
I indicate and point to me doing right turn
BMW Beeps again
I pull up to the junction in the right lane, he pull's into the left lane.
Problem? I ask
You were in the middle of the lane he said
I know, I am turning right
You should be on the left hand side of the road
Why is that? I ask, I am turning right not left.
You should cycle on the left.
Have you read the highway code? I said
Have you? he says.
Yes said I and if you had then you will know that you are breaking the law by not wearing a seatbelt.
He gave me the finger.
Goodbye.


----------



## fossyant (14 Nov 2013)

Too nice Ian. My response is simple. Fark off you fat barsteward.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (14 Nov 2013)

Nice ride in with a chap called David, tail wind and no rain
Coming home lovely headwind gor 12 miles !


----------



## ianrauk (14 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> Too nice Ian. My response is simple. Fark off you fat barsteward.




He screwed up face when I mentioned his seatbelt was priceless. That was enough for me.


----------



## potsy (14 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> I plan to ride tomorrow. Told the wife earlier and got this face


Have you fitted the stabilizers?


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (14 Nov 2013)

Realised how we get so used to people rushing past with a MGIF attitude today

Followed a female cyclist, only a short while, she was taking the route I normally take to call in at Tesco, there's a left and a bit of a narrow straight road then a right then left.

Hung back instead of blasting past even though she was hugging the pavement. She wasn't doing anything WRONG but the positioning wasn't best and although the indication was firm and clear it was, IMO, not early enough

But perhaps I freaked her out hanging back. I knew which way she would be going, only one logical route. But I was in the car and despite being helpful and holding well back, I think it confused her, expecting me to accelerate past then stop in front of her at the junction. I certainly got the impression that she didn't know what to make of the situation.

Which is a shame. I wasn't late for work, I had no reason to barge past, so how sad that doing so seems expected.


----------



## colly (14 Nov 2013)

victor said:


> In preparation for this ride, I've been pushing myself a bit harder on my commutes the last few weeks. I also made minor changes to my diet, which resulted in me losing 3kg (and keeping it off ). I thought the extra effort might leave my legs more tired than usual by today (Friday), but I'm pleased to report that my Friday legs have taken the day off!  With annual leave coming up in late December to early January, I'm planning some major rides, too, with a few of them being at least 250km with at least 4,000m climbing - I'm looking forward to it.


That looks like a cracking ride you are in for.  I'm not a bit jealous.


----------



## martint235 (15 Nov 2013)

Brought Lelly to work today. What a difference!!! It's so light after riding the SS and where the SS is topping out at 25mph, Lelly is still cruising at 23. I'm not sure about cycling with a backpack again though so it'll be back to the rack on Monday when I get the SS back.


----------



## MisterStan (15 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> Too nice Ian. My response is simple. Fark off you fat barsteward.


You are Matthew_T and ICMFP


----------



## MisterStan (15 Nov 2013)

Chilly and quiet on the Busway this morning. Shared the load with a guy on a purple Gazelle roadie with friction shifters and the most old school Karrimor pannier I have ever seen.


----------



## jagman.2003 (15 Nov 2013)

Nice fresh ride home last night. Tried to catch an amateur roadie on the mountain bike. But couldn't quite get there. Must get fitter!


----------



## Beebo (15 Nov 2013)

First use of my buff this morning, keeps the ears nice and warm.
Then was spat on by a fellow cyclist as I overtook him. It was a mistake and he said sorry. I know most people need to spit every now and again but why didnt he spit to the left, not the right!!!


----------



## MisterStan (15 Nov 2013)

Beebo said:


> First use of my buff this morning, keeps the ears nice and warm.
> Then was spat on by a fellow cyclist as I overtook him. It was a mistake and he said sorry. I know most people need to spit every now and again but why* didnt he spit to the left, not the right*!!!


Why didn't he look before spitting?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Nov 2013)

No wind this morning, but it was cold. Can see the ice tyres coming out soon.


----------



## potsy (15 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> No wind this morning, but it was cold. Can see the ice tyres coming out soon.


Yep was pretty chilly coming home at 10pm last night, will have to get my ice bike up and running again soon.


----------



## fossyant (15 Nov 2013)

I'm back, if slow ! 
MTB and off road route as much as possible for the next few weeks. Got 4 site visits next week though, so hoping the weather is mild enough for the Fixed, otherwise the MTB will kill me on tarmac.
I'm slow, did I mention that before !

Oh and forgot my glasses (routine gone to shot). Dug out an old knackered pair from my drawer, and my god are they killing my nose.


----------



## Frood42 (15 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> I'm back, if slow !
> MTB and off road route as much as possible for the next few weeks. Got 4 site visits next week though, so hoping the weather is mild enough for the Fixed, otherwise the MTB will kill me on tarmac.
> I'm slow, did I mention that before !


 

So no racing scooters or mopeds for you then?


----------



## Frood42 (15 Nov 2013)

It's starting to get nippy on both the morning and evening commutes, it wouldn't be too bad if not for the section of CS3 I ride which goes alongside the A13.
It's a rather wide and open road, and it can be up to three lanes in either direction (or up to 6 lanes in total), thankfully there is the nice wide cycle path off to the side of it, but it does rather expose you to the wind...

http://goo.gl/maps/LzN8w
It looks rather nice in the Google maps images, but at this time of year, it is not 

I cannot be that bad if I keep going back there though, can it..?


----------



## Dmcd33 (15 Nov 2013)

ianrauk said:


> 2 lanes, 1 turning left, other turning right.
> I'm turning right so in right lane.
> BMW behind me beeps.
> I indicate and point to me doing right turn
> ...


 
Got beeped for the same thing yesterday, but the guy then came up beside me and screamed/squeeled "get out of the farking road". He then proceeded to drive very close to me. I had pulled out to avoid 2 lorries making deliveries and a car poking its bonnet out of a side road. I moved over for about 4 seconds. Got his number and reported it to the police online. They came back saying they had a registered car by that number, but due to some doubt about his reg they were not going to pursue it?

NB: first incident like this for about 2 years. I feel it has something to do with a change of vibe in London since the spate of cyclist deaths and the perception that cyclist are to blame (from radio stations and websites, that's my impression of the general concensus?)

Very sad. I just want to ride to work? even when you play by the rules you get abuse


----------



## Arjimlad (15 Nov 2013)

Happy to report incident-free commuting and am enjoying the cold sunny mornings. 0.7 degrees when I set out this morning !


----------



## fossyant (15 Nov 2013)

Frood42 said:


> So no racing scooters or mopeds for you then?


Not on the tank. Demolishing any cars that get in my way


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Nov 2013)

Much warmer tonight than this morning, completely uneventful ride, just how I like them.


----------



## kipster (15 Nov 2013)

Had to pop to the post office before work which added 3 miles to the commute. All good apart from a car trying to overtake in a 30 limit with me doing 32 and catching the lorry in front. I just moved to the centre of the lane to keep him from making a mistake. He did drop back so got the message. Nice commute home without any breeze, used it as a bit of sprint practice for a duathlon I'm doing Sunday.


----------



## addictfreak (15 Nov 2013)

Well a full week of commuting, (it's been a while) 107 miles and a mixture of road and mountain bike routes used.
Nothing unusual to report, apart from a big smile on my face. Must admit to feeling pretty tired today, but after 11 months of illness, surgery, recovery, more surgery and a return to work I guess I can't complain.
Bikes cleaned and ready for Monday morning, let's hope the bad weather that is forecast doesn't go and spoil it all!


----------



## Twelve Spokes (15 Nov 2013)

Pulled up by cabbie at Waterloo,interested in my Christmas tree lights on the frame.Then lorry driver at Blackfriars Bridge honked me and gave me a thumbs up.The motorist when I was coming off of Southwark Bridge to Upper Thames street was remarking I had too many lights,I could hear him shouting.Not forgetting the ped who also commented at a set of traffic lights near Waterloo.They drew quite a bit of attention tonight strangely.(I've had them on for about the last two or three months)The ride back wasn't really too wonderful,especially around the Stratford area.The driving seems to have got worse after these incidents,not better (which I expected).Near miss with ped at Bethnal Green,he was crossing the road from right to left.and I saw him very late.I think my concentration was taking up by cars on the junction.Managed to do a controlled sharp stop without having to swerve.Would be interested to see how the camera took it all in.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (16 Nov 2013)

Camera review actually shows ped did everything right and didn't panic although I managed to stop in time without having to squeeze through the gap he left me.


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Nov 2013)

I got excused going to the Christmas fair today and Jannie has gone with her parents. It's grim and grey out there but I have not ridden since Mallorca because I have had a cold. I need some fresh air.

Koga Traveller or Kickbike ????!? Breakfast first and then I will decide.

Steve


----------



## thefatcyclist (18 Nov 2013)

Organized a bike mechanic to visit one of the buildings I manage so came in really early (for me anyway) to meet him and it was bliss hardly any traffic by comparison to my normal start time even the drizzle for the full 12 miles didn't spoil the ride.


----------



## martint235 (18 Nov 2013)

Watched the BBC weather forecast before I left home at 6.30am. "Dry until around 6pm this evening". Oh good, I'll be home before then. Got absolutely soaked on the way in!!! Flipping BBC! Anyway all the kit is now drying out ready for a dry return home. Not sure why I bothered cleaning the commuter bike yesterday though.


----------



## Stephen C (18 Nov 2013)

Spent all weekend stripping my bike down for her pre-winter service, but the fog this morning turned out to be just light rain and the roads were dirty, so she is now completely filthy! Good ride in all, no wind, couple of close passes, but nothing to really worry about.


----------



## Frood42 (18 Nov 2013)

A fairly uneventful commute...

One incident on the way into work, idiot driver decided to do a three point turn on a main road right in front of me (while I was doing ~20mph), I pulled the brakes hard (discs thankfully), but of course the roads were soaked, the disc and pads were wet, so it was a bit bottom clenching, oh, and then of course the back of the bike had to come out... I was so very, very close to going into the side of his car... I was very surprised I stopped, didn't hit him and stayed on the bike... The idiot has no idea just how close he came to delaying himself for a lot, lot longer than if he had just let me pass without doing something that stupid... f*in three point turn on a main road like that, and in the wet, grrrrr...

Other than that, a lovely drizzly morning, made all that much more fun by the lovely wind blowing along the A13/CS3


----------



## ianrauk (18 Nov 2013)

martint235 said:


> . Not sure why I bothered cleaning the commuter bike yesterday though.



Are you feeling ok?


----------



## potsy (18 Nov 2013)

How was your commute this morning @I like Skol?


----------



## martint235 (18 Nov 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Are you feeling ok?


 It was the first time it's been cleaned since I got it. And SS are meant to be low maintenance.


----------



## martint235 (18 Nov 2013)

Frood42 said:


> A fairly uneventful commute...
> 
> One incident on the way into work, idiot driver decided to do a three point turn on a main road right in front of me (while I was doing ~20mph), I pulled the brakes hard (discs thankfully), but of course the roads were soaked, the disc and pads were wet, so it was a bit bottom clenching, oh, and then of course the back of the bike had to come out... I was so very, very close to going into the side of his car... I was very surprised I stopped, didn't hit him and stayed on the bike... The idiot has no idea just how close he came to delaying himself for a lot, lot longer than if he had just let me pass without doing something that stupid... f*in three point turn on a main road like that, and in the wet, grrrrr...
> 
> Other than that, a lovely drizzly morning, made all that much more fun by the lovely wind blowing along the A13/CS3


 A muppet thing to do but out of interest, if you had run into his car, doesn't it count as your fault?


----------



## I like Skol (18 Nov 2013)

Quite a troublesome commute for me on the way home this morning. Just about halfway I heard a loud whoosh and felt a sudden soggy rumble from the back end. I pulled over out of the traffic to find this....





It must have been flicked up by the front tyre and sliced into the rear as I rode on. Just to make sure the tyre was absolutely wrecked, it continued its path of destruction and poked out through the sidewall....




Luckily I always carry a couple of spare tubes but there was no way I was going to contain a new tube in this tyre with enough pressure to work as a back tyre with rider and loaded panniers. I swapped the tyres back to front and to make sure the tube had a chance of staying put I wrapped a bit of the old tube around it where the cut was. As chance would have it, I just happened to have a bit of Stanley knife blade to hand to hack up the ruptured inner tube into a piece big enough to wrap twice around under the gash. That was lucky eh?

Anyway, the bodge worked and I completed the remaining 5 miles of my commute without further incident and still got home in time to take the kids to school 

Time to head off to Google to see if I can still get a matching replacement tyre.


----------



## I like Skol (18 Nov 2013)

potsy said:


> How was your commute this morning @I like Skol?


Where were you when I needed you? I stood outside your factory in the pouring rain hoping you would run out with a spare tyre and a track pump.


----------



## Frood42 (18 Nov 2013)

martint235 said:


> A muppet thing to do but out of interest, if you had run into his car, doesn't it count as your fault?


 
In this case, I heavily doubt it, he had pulled sideways across the main road to execute a three point turn, so he has pulled across a lane and stopped forcing me to brake heavily... and I nearly went into the side of him, not into the back of him...

It's not as if I could anticipate the car doing this manouver (no indicators) or I had seen him doing it from distance... it was all rather sudden...
I know this road well and I was in a strong position, so I have no idea why he would not have seen me coming...

He cleary did not check properly that the road was free of traffic...
He also clearly knew he was in the wrong as he was very hesitant to pass me when he did finally make his turn and catch me up...
.


----------



## potsy (18 Nov 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Where were you when I needed you? I stood outside your factory in the pouring rain hoping you would run out with a spare tyre and a track pump.


Can I have my blade back now?


----------



## I like Skol (18 Nov 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Time to head off to Google to see if I can still get a matching replacement tyre.


 Yay! Tyres still available.


----------



## I like Skol (18 Nov 2013)

potsy said:


> Can I have my blade back now?


I'll put it in that pothole you dug right in the cycling line outside the factory gates, the one you hid in the middle of a puddle. It's a good job I ride on 35c tyres.



With friends like this............


----------



## BSRU (18 Nov 2013)

This time of year shows how little are roads are policed, so many vehicles with a light not working or worse headlights misaligned to blind oncoming traffic.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (18 Nov 2013)

Well this is definately my last week on the road bike, the wet and grit and sheer crap on the road bike from the Guided Busway is going to wear out the components, so this weekend, its going to get stripped down and cleaned up, and the Mountain Torture Bike (MTB ) is coming out for the winter.


----------



## fossyant (18 Nov 2013)

19 miles this morning. 14.5 into the City, long way round, 4.5 back out to my office. Either 6 or 11 tonight depending upon the weather. Back on the fixed at last. Got site visits 4 days out of five, so this will be a baptism of fire first week back to full commuting. It will either be  or . Either way I predict lots of .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Nov 2013)

In the car today  Also will be in it two days next week


----------



## HLaB (18 Nov 2013)

Just a short recovery commute for me 5.73 miles; not really much happening apart from it turning misty.


----------



## Frood42 (18 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> In the car today  Also will be in it two days next week


 
 

Do you think you will make it 15,000 miles this year?   
.


----------



## BSRU (18 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> In the car today  Also will be in it two days next week


Gives us a chance of leap frogging you in mycyclinglog, just need to do two thousand miles a day


----------



## uclown2002 (18 Nov 2013)

martint235 said:


> Watched the BBC weather forecast before I left home at 6.30am. "Dry until around 6pm this evening". Oh good, I'll be home before then. Got absolutely soaked on the way in!!! Flipping BBC! Anyway all the kit is now drying out ready for a dry return home. Not sure why I bothered cleaning the commuter bike yesterday though.


It doesn't matter when you clean the commuter as it ALWAYS rains the next day!


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (18 Nov 2013)

Coming home from work today I was just entering Charmouth roundabout when one of the town buses past me on it's way to do the evening shift. The driver pulled into a nearby lay-by and asked me if I wanted a lift up the hill; I couldn't resist his offer so bundled my bike onto the empty bus and chatted to him as we traveled the last stretch into Lyme 

I know I've said it before on here but the bus drivers round my neck of the woods are a good bunch of people.


----------



## fossyant (18 Nov 2013)

That makes about 30 miles for the day. Not bad. Same extended route tomorrow.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Nov 2013)

Frood42 said:


> Do you think you will make it 15,000 miles this year?
> .



15,000 miles, not a chance, at a push I might get to 14,500, which I am more than happy with considering my original target was 4,000 miles


----------



## 400bhp (18 Nov 2013)

Nice ride home and in today. Felt better than I have for a couple of weeks.

Had a car hang back on a country lane when most would have overtook. I gave him/her a thumbs up, got the double indicator salute when they went past. It's nice when stuff like that happens. Deffo a fellow cyclist.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> In the car today  Also will be in it two days next week


Wondered where you had gone!


----------



## watchiekong (18 Nov 2013)

This morning's commute along the CS7:
(Community) Police at major junctions/lights advising/chatting to cyclist to be more aware and not to jump red lights etc. ALSO they will be issuing fines to those that do break the lights! I got chatting with one of them at Tooting broadway lights - They will be along the route for the next two weeks (apparently).


----------



## dave r (18 Nov 2013)

I've just had a rest weekend so I've done some fettling, cleaned and polished the fixed, oiled it and adjusted it. Out on the commute this morning, a cold damp dark morning, and the fixed is purring along, smooth as silk, man and machine in harmony. all I could hear is the swish of tyres on tarmac and my breathing . I got beeped once for taking primary at a pinch point but apart from that everyone is behaving themselves, and as a bonus I got in just before it started raining. Dark when I left work tonight but dry, a fast ride home? why does it feel so fast in the dark? got beeped once when dodging a pothole but otherwise a routine ride home, an excellent days commuting.


----------



## Frood42 (18 Nov 2013)

watchiekong said:


> This morning's commute along the CS7:
> (Community) Police at major junctions/lights advising/chatting to cyclist to be more aware and not to jump red lights etc. ALSO they will be issuing fines to those that do break the lights! I got chatting with one of them at Tooting broadway lights - They will be along the route for the next two weeks (apparently).




Can we have them in East London for both the RLJ'ing cyclists and car drivers...
We get a lot of police stop areas around Ilford where I work (that is not where I live, just where I work, office move...) looking for cars with no insurance or tax, they usually catch a few..!
Then we also get PCSO's at Bus Stops making sure people have paid their bus fares, it's a bit different around Ilford at times...


----------



## Frood42 (18 Nov 2013)

No issues on my commute tonight and extended the ride to 20 miles, so 35 miles today...


----------



## potsy (18 Nov 2013)

I somehow managed to drop my cycling gloves into a bucket of water today, don't ask 

Getting wrapped up in the morning, it's gonna be a cold one


----------



## Twelve Spokes (18 Nov 2013)

Only thing of interest on my commute was at Bow during the commute in.Was tailgated by an out of service bus with 277 on the back as far as I remember.In the wet with the tailgaiting the bus was blowing it's horn in short blasts obviously to get me out of the way.Fearing for my safety this is what I did and let him pass.I was slightly annoyed and tried to catch offending bus up and was quite confident I would,but I didn't.The bus disappeared at Mile End.

On thinking about this minor incident while at work I realised this was probably a better action than actually trying to squeeze past of what numerous buses have tried in the past.I probably wasn't as peed of at this incident as I would have been if he had taken a real risk.Doubt whether I got this on rear camera as it has been playing up,typically.

Also on the return a community officer had a go at the cyclist in front of me for stopping over the line at the lights just before Southwark Bridge.Community officers at the Bow rounderbout and a bit further towards Stratford on the CS2.They liked my white Christmas tree lights (on the frame) which have been remarked about quite a bit recently.


----------



## fossyant (18 Nov 2013)

Gonna be a bit nippy overnight. Let's see what the morning brings. If it's icy then it's a mix off off road and road into the City. If it's fine, it's the extended route. Get those gloves dry Potsy, it's gonna be cold.


----------



## Maz (18 Nov 2013)

Sometimes it's good to have a puncture...

On the way home today, I had a puncture about half a mile from home, so I decided to push the bike instead of fix it.

As it happened, I passed a street signpost. In the darkness, I noticed a D-lock attached to it...and realised it was mine. I'd locked it there more than 4 months ago after going to the dentist's. I'd planned to pick it up the same day on the way home from work, but I completely forgot.

I was glad I had the puncture. So, this is _kismet _and sometimes it's good to have a puncture. Thank you.

Regards
Maz


----------



## hennbell (18 Nov 2013)

So cold today that my iPhone froze and shut down, strava ride was shorted by 1 km.


----------



## I like Skol (18 Nov 2013)

Back on the bike into work tonight. Had to dig out one of the old tyres I had been keeping 'just in case' to replace the slashed one from this mornings commute. Tonights and then one more commute should see me hit my 2013 target of 10 miles a day/3650 miles in the year .

It has certainly been an interesting 3-4 years cycling wise and certainly not what I would have predicted if you had asked me just 5 yrs ago. With commuting I am riding more in a year now than I probably did in an entire decade previously.


----------



## discominer (19 Nov 2013)

My ride home was punctuated by a Bob Dylan gig smack in the middle. Lovely. SECC have at last got a proper bike rack, covered too.


----------



## potsy (19 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> Gonna be a bit nippy overnight. Let's see what the morning brings. If it's icy then it's a mix off off road and road into the City. If it's fine, it's the extended route. Get those gloves dry Potsy, it's gonna be cold.


Those were summer gloves today the winter ones were most definitely needed  
People were scraping their windscreens but the roads seem ice free


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Nov 2013)

I took a 30 km ride on my Kickbike on Sunday. It is the first ride for 2 weeks after recovering from the flu. My 55 year old body feels about 90 today. Too much too soon :0)

Steve


----------



## martint235 (19 Nov 2013)

It's going to be a long commute today. Working in Manchester, think I may have left it too late to cycle so I'll get the train.


----------



## User33236 (19 Nov 2013)

On my commute back home last night I spotted a very large pothole a bit ahead that looked possible to pass to the right or left. As moving further right would have meant getting caught up with vehicles turning right on that narrow section of road I chose to go left. Misjudged slightly and clipped the left pedal on the high kerb. Thankfully the resultant wobble wasn't too excessive and I returned to a straight line very quickly. Did have a raised heart rate for a few moments afterwards though


----------



## biggs682 (19 Nov 2013)

this mornings commute was a chilly affair winter is on its way


----------



## BSRU (19 Nov 2013)

Coldest commute of the autumn so far, amazed to see someone cycling in shorts


----------



## doddy73 (19 Nov 2013)

Winter is here... lots of ice and a smattering of snow.... would have been fine if there was any grit on the roads! passed a chap on Glasgow Green who had decided that the grass was safer than the track.


----------



## HLaB (19 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 15,000 miles, not a chance, at a push I might get to 14,500, which I am more than happy with considering my original target was 4,000 miles


The way you are going now, I thought your target would be 16,000; you'll quite easily pass 15,000.

Edit: btw looked nice out but I needed the flexi hours, weighed up the chance of ice on the path and took the shorter on road route instead.


----------



## MisterStan (19 Nov 2013)

Had a tumble on the way home last night, both wheels came out from under me on a wooden bridge - I guess I was a bit too confident and was travelling too quickly - ended up sliding a few meters. Bit of scuff on the bar tape and the shifter had been pushed over, but managed to get it straight enough to be happy to carry on. To add to my misery it started raining and there was a very healthy headwind for the remainder (16 miles) of my route home. I have a fairly big bruise on the inside of my left knee. One unhappy MisterStan.

This morning however was a new day, much colder to start off and I was concerned i'd under dressed for the conditions, but I soon warmed up when I got moving. Lovely and sunny, kept a reasonable pace and caught up with @kevin_cambs_uk for a nice chat.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Nov 2013)

HLaB said:


> The way you are going now, I thought your target would be 16,000; you'll quite easily pass 15,000.
> 
> Edit: btw looked nice out but I needed the flexi hours, weighed up the chance of ice on the path and took the shorter on road route instead.



No chance on 16k! Majority of my mileage is via commuting and I haven't many days left commuting this year plus I don't fancy doing 60 miles a day on the ice bike which I think will be in action for a few days at least from tomorrow
.


----------



## potsy (19 Nov 2013)

I like Skol said:


> I'll put it in that pothole you dug right in the cycling line outside the factory gates, the one you hid in the middle of a puddle. It's a good job I ride on 35c tyres.
> 
> 
> 
> With friends like this............


Did you manage to get home without my help today darling?


----------



## Frood42 (19 Nov 2013)

BSRU said:


> Coldest commute of the autumn so far, amazed to see someone cycling in shorts


 

That would be me (still in shorts that is) 

But I am in London and the feel like temperature was only 0 or 1 degrees C
I have made a concession though, I have got the footy socks out, so people just get to see my knobbly knees as I cycle now


----------



## Frood42 (19 Nov 2013)

A nice uneventful commute, and it really was uneventful this morning, even had a black cab driver anticipate my intention to move into primary, he held back and I made sure to communicate my intention clearly that I was going to move into primary to join the queue of traffic (there was a WVM in the ASZ, so pointless filtering up to it, felt sorry for him a bit as I was able to filter further up and he was stuck in the queue of traffic, well not really, but it was nice of him to hold back rather than barge past).

The CS3 was very chilly and I was met by a rather annoying headwind on part of it, but it just adds to the fun of it all    
.


----------



## mangid (19 Nov 2013)

Passing parked cars,possibly too close, but there was oncoming traffic in the other lane ...

http://goo.gl/blL9na

Noticed lady on pavement scrapping passenger window, looked at oncoming traffic to make sure was well, looked left again, and lady had started walking around the front of her car, and was about to step out without looking my way .... Shout, she stops, heart rate goes up ....

Carried on to place where I could turn round, and went back and apologised, twas a bit of a shock for me, and I'm sure for her. 

She was fine, and thanked me for coming back, alls well that ends well, but thing change very quickly ...

Other than that, toes nice and warm in my NorthWave boots, SealSkinz Lobsters and GoreTex over gloves kept fingers on just the right side of painful, and Garmin 810 crashed twice (pile of crap)


----------



## BSRU (19 Nov 2013)

Frood42 said:


> That would be me (still in shorts that is)
> 
> But I am in London and the feel like temperature was only 0 or 1 degrees C
> I have made a concession though, I have got the footy socks out, so people just get to see my knobbly knees as I cycle now


Just think of your knees, no idea if it is true or not but I always thought it was my knees best interest to be covered up when it gets cold.


----------



## HLaB (19 Nov 2013)

mangid said:


> Passing parked cars,possibly too close, but there was oncoming traffic in the other lane ...
> 
> http://goo.gl/blL9na
> 
> ...


Thats a rarety in Cambridge (not hitting a ped), when we were there for an hour on Sunday we saw a fair few collisions 

I might be wrong but my other observation was that drivers were getting so fustrated that when there was an opportunity to overtake they would take it even on a fast busy road with oncoming traffic  (its OK they'll stop )

On the positive we never say a RLJ cyclist, just a couple of RLJ drivers.


----------



## apb (19 Nov 2013)

Crispy morning for the wee man and me. We've recently moved house so we commute about 5 miles to his nursery now.
He didn't want his gloves or hat on bless him. We got about a mile in before he changed his mine about his gloves, but was adamant about his hat. Most of the commute is on the cycle paths and about 1/4 mile on the roads, but they are cobbled, and progress is slow. That doesn't stop drivers using the same roads as a short cut revving their engine and following as close as possible, being what i'd refer as "Cocks".


----------



## fossyant (19 Nov 2013)

Icy side roads this morning. Managed OK on the fixed with 23mm, but it was dodgy until the main roads. Knocked up 19 miles.

Saw a fool nearly get himself squashed by a bus. Tried to undertake the bus as it was approaching a bus stop. The bus signalled it's intention and slowly headded to the stop. Bloke had to abort his undertake, then passed on outside shaking his fist at the driver. I caught the rider and shouted across 'that was your fault mate'. He didn't look at me at the next set of lights !

Down side is my lad came off on the way to school. He was asking for studs, but it's a waste of money on a school bike (he has N+1) and considering that 'kids' these days just wear a school jacket (coats are frowned upon by the other kids), it will be way too cold. He's OK, apparently the bike went from under him and carried on sliding !


----------



## HLaB (19 Nov 2013)

It was a tad frosty don here this morning so it must have been pretty icy up your way.


----------



## Octet (19 Nov 2013)

A bit of a disastrous commute today.... about a mile in my right rear pannier collapsed and started clipping the wheel so I had to stop and do some make shift repairs at the (cold) roadside. From then on my heel kept hitting the pannier which, despite attempts to fix it, was still very lopsided and as such my ankle is now rather bruised.

I was then overtaken way too closely by a driver in, you guessed it, a Chelsea Tractor. To give you a bit of backing, it is a single lane, one way road (granite walls on both sides) which leads onto a turning right to enter the opposite lane (both roads fork either side of this triangular wall) or you can continue straight to enter the two way road. I was coming along, about four car paces in front there was a car waiting to turn right so the road was blocked when all of the sudden there was this almighty roar from behind as this ignorant driver shot past in an attempt to fill a gap which was closing rapidly before braking harshly so that he/she too could make the same turning.

Then on my commute home, my panniers failed again and got caught up in the wheel, so stopping to inspect it I realised there was a large rip forming down the bottom (not on the seam, but actually through the fabric) I thought it would be best if I walked the final mile or so home instead of risking losing my stuff down the road.


----------



## fossyant (19 Nov 2013)

Well another 30 mile day. Happy so far. Ice bike tomorrow.

Nearly witnessed a lady pushing a pram get flattened by a Focus driver. He shot past me without noticing the ped crossing on red. The lady was already half way out in the lane. Fortunately he just managed to stop. Idiots, look beyond the end of your bonnet please.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (19 Nov 2013)

Cycled home and caught by @MisterStan!
I had to up my pace and we were then overtaken by 2 guys obviously on a mission, at the promise of a great drafting, I latched on with Stan behind. These 2 were not hanging about, but the slipstream effort was so worth it!
Later on at the next Guided Bus way junction, Stan went in front of me and continued with the other two, and then the legs gave out and I was cut loose to see them all drift off into the darkness of the bus way!

Great fun, I am not sure if I am just getting old but I don't seem to have the speed to keep up but then I do need to loose weight again, well that's what tell myself!


----------



## Frood42 (19 Nov 2013)

Chilly tonight , and that's it


----------



## ianrauk (19 Nov 2013)

Frood42 said:


> Chilly tonight , and that's it




Yup, glad I wore the Spesh Defroster boots today.


----------



## fossyant (19 Nov 2013)

Despite being a good 2 mph down on my average speeds over my commute, still nobody has passed me. Oh well.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> Despite being a good 2 mph down on my average speeds over my commute, still nobody has passed me. Oh well.




Come to Londinium guv and get a real workout


----------



## potsy (19 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> Despite being a good 2 mph down on my average speeds over my commute, still nobody has passed me. Oh well.


Luckily for you we go in opposite directions


----------



## fossyant (19 Nov 2013)

I am surprised nothing has rolled off down the road.

Got a couple of colleagues that think I am as hard as nails now knowing my surgery. Heh heh.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (19 Nov 2013)

Bizarre bus behaviour today...no cam on either. Bus nearly shoulder barged me with back end after a well clear pass front end, thought he was left-hooking me at the filter lane but no,m straight up the dual carriageway.

Then another on the way home trying to kiss my heels with the nearside front corner with nowhere to go.

Didn't find it that cold with decent gloves on and tracksuit bottoms. Then I went for a run this evening after getting home. Jeez..joggers nipple and frozen nose and fingers....


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (20 Nov 2013)

Bloody weather. Thats all I have to day about that!


----------



## fossyant (20 Nov 2013)

Well, that was......

Refreshing ! 

Very wet, very windy.


----------



## MisterStan (20 Nov 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Bloody weather. Thats all I have to day about that!


I know what you mean Kev, wind has done a bloody 180 more or less! That was a tough run in this morning. Sorry I left you last night - I turned to check and you weren't there anymore!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (20 Nov 2013)

MisterStan said:


> I know what you mean Kev, wind has done a bloody 180 more or less! That was a tough run in this morning. Sorry I left you last night - I turned to check and you weren't there anymore!


 
Don't be sorry mate, I knew what was going to happen!!!
I just had nothing left ! LOL!!


----------



## potsy (20 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> Well, that was......
> 
> Refreshing !
> 
> Very wet, very windy.


Rest day here, and the car needed a run


----------



## 400bhp (20 Nov 2013)

potsy said:


> Rest day here, and the car needed a run



working from home


----------



## I like Skol (20 Nov 2013)

potsy said:


> Rest day here, and the car needed a run





400bhp said:


> working from home


Well I rode my bike  Slackers the pair of you!


----------



## ska1903 (20 Nov 2013)

Another uneventful commute in for me, but could feel the wind picking up at the end. 

Added my whole commute as a private Strava segment now so can easily see how well I am improving or not.


----------



## potsy (20 Nov 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Well I rode my bike  Slackers the pair of you!


190 commute days this year, thought I'd let you catch up


----------



## Leodis (20 Nov 2013)

Well thats it for me for the year, I have reached my target and just can't torture the Ribble any longer with this weather. 

Until I get either a commuter or MTB I shall be #1 Busboy


----------



## fossyant (20 Nov 2013)

Almost a disaster yerterday in "widow twanky's laundry" (my office). Got back from site with sweatty clothing mid afternoon. Switched on the desk fan I use to dry my kit.... nothing. Started spinning very slowly. Argh.

Nothing a squirt of spray lube won't sort. Happy to report all working again !


----------



## fossyant (20 Nov 2013)

Leodis said:


> Well thats it for me for the year, I have reached my target and just can't torture the Ribble any longer with this weather.
> 
> Until I get either a commuter or MTB I shall be #1 Busboy


 
You've still got 40 odd days of the year left.


----------



## HLaB (20 Nov 2013)

Just the shortest route for me last night and this morning had things to do.


----------



## Stephen C (20 Nov 2013)

No way my cycle gear will be dry by this evening, it's going to be painful...


----------



## fossyant (20 Nov 2013)

Stephen C said:


> No way my cycle gear will be dry by this evening, it's going to be painful...


 
Radiators and or rob a few desk fans.


----------



## jagman.2003 (20 Nov 2013)

Don't think the weather forecast was very accurate in my region today. I got extra layers on & put the sleeves back on the jacket. Turned out to be positively tropical. Although I got to simmering, again the Gore jacket just keeps me that way & not boiling over. Bit of a head wind but not a killer. Rain is here now, hoping to dodge it on the way home.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Nov 2013)

That was a horrid commute this morning.Murky, wet and windy. 
I had an extra hour in bed to wait of the rain would stop but it didn't and was still raining when I left for work.

Yukky yuk!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Nov 2013)

Very windy for me, but little rain until near the end of the ride and no ice whatsoever. Chucking it down now though. I also got wrapped up like an Eskimo after all the doom and gloom weather reports but it was pleasantly warm.

Last night left my drinks bottle at work and also forgot to turn my lights on, luckily noticed the lights pretty quickly, bottle I noticed after about half a mile, couldn't be bothered to turn back round for it.


----------



## Stephen C (20 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> Radiators and or rob a few desk fans.



Radiator? Desk fan? We just moved to a brand new building with a special natural air flow temperature control (or some other cr@p) so we have no need for those out dated things, never mind the fact that it tries (and fails) to balance the temperature of the whole building at once. The lights are also fun, no light switches, so are on all the time only to be turned off via some office in London...

Progress is a marvellous thing...


----------



## jagman.2003 (20 Nov 2013)

Stephen C said:


> Radiator? Desk fan? We just moved to a brand new building with a special natural air flow temperature control (or some other cr@p) so we have no need for those out dated things, never mind the fact that it tries (and fails) to balance the temperature of the whole building at once. The lights are also fun, no light switches, so are on all the time only to be turned off via some office in London...
> 
> Progress is a marvellous thing...



I've found any air flow helps dry things out. I've found my locker has none at all. The other week I just hunted down a radiator for my gloves.
We have motion sensors in our office, bit embarrassing when the lights go out. Means one of us has to move.


----------



## fossyant (20 Nov 2013)

Stephen C said:


> Radiator? Desk fan? We just moved to a brand new building with a special natural air flow temperature control (or some other cr@p) so we have no need for those out dated things, never mind the fact that it tries (and fails) to balance the temperature of the whole building at once. The lights are also fun, no light switches, so are on all the time only to be turned off via some office in London...
> 
> Progress is a marvellous thing...


 
We are moving to a new building with all these marvellous things next July. Open plan, nowhere to hang bike kit. Plus side is my commute miles will go up, and there won't be any off site meetings I need to go to, so can leave locks etc. at the office. I've already got plans for rigging up USB powered fans under the desk, and hang all my kit under there. Been there and done it. Shame the desktop PC is tiny - nothing like a big old base unit pumping out heat under the desk.


----------



## Stephen C (20 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> We are moving to a new building with all these marvellous things next July. Open plan, nowhere to hang bike kit. Plus side is my commute miles will go up, and there won't be any off site meetings I need to go to, so can leave locks etc. at the office. I've already got plans for rigging up USB powered fans under the desk, and hang all my kit under there. Been there and done it. Shame the desktop PC is tiny - nothing like a big old base unit pumping out heat under the desk.



That is exactly what happened to me, longer flatter ride missing the centre of Cambridge, really good fun! I like the USB heater idea, shame we don't have the good ol' CRT monitors either!


----------



## fossyant (20 Nov 2013)

Oh dear, I think a cycling colleague got caught out today. Just been down the corridor and there are tops, jackets and trousers on every radiator ! Whoops ! (civvies, not cycling kit).


----------



## DCLane (20 Nov 2013)

Rode in today - and got verbally abused by a fellow bike commuter 

I said "Hello" as I rode past but clearly either he didn't hear or wanted a tow - so I got verbal abuse from behind 

Didn't hear much of it though as he was much slower.


----------



## Frood42 (20 Nov 2013)

Stephen C said:


> Radiator? Desk fan? We just moved to a brand new building with a special natural air flow temperature control (or some other cr@p) so we have no need for those out dated things, never mind the fact that it tries (and fails) to balance the temperature of the whole building at once. The lights are also fun, no light switches, so are on all the time only to be turned off via some office in London...


 
As I am the only cycle commuter in my office (but not building) I have managed to nab 2 radiators and a coat stand to myself 
Everything is nice and toasty come leaving time (well until I step outside).

We also have showers here, so I can get into work early after a nice long ride, get a nice long *hot* shower, and then go and get breakfast before I have to start.
Lovely!


----------



## Frood42 (20 Nov 2013)

Uneventful commute again, yeah!

Apart from the sodding cold headwind/crosswind 
It slowed me down a bit though...


----------



## Leodis (20 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> You've still got 40 odd days of the year left.



Yes but I can see the carbon taking a battering and really want to save it for the better weather. I might get a MTB before xmas and put a few more miles in or I might pop out on a nice day to enjoy the dales on the Ribble.


DCLane said:


> Rode in today - and got verbally abused by a fellow bike commuter
> 
> I said "Hello" as I rode past but clearly either he didn't hear or wanted a tow - so I got verbal abuse from behind
> 
> Didn't hear much of it though as he was much slower.



Was that you on the CX? The one with the badly out of tru front wheel and ran about 4 reds? Thought better of you.


----------



## DCLane (20 Nov 2013)

Leodis said:


> Was that you on the CX? The one with the badly out of tru front wheel and ran about 4 reds? Thought better of you.


 

Nope - on the Raleigh Airlite as usual _with newly trued front wheel_. And I don't run red lights (or ride on the pavement or without lights, etc. etc.).

I don't currently have a CX. Now there's a thought ....


----------



## Stephen C (20 Nov 2013)

Frood42 said:


> As I am the only cycle commuter in my office (but not building) I have managed to nab 2 radiators and a coat stand to myself
> Everything is nice and toasty come leaving time (well until I step outside).
> 
> We also have showers here, so I can get into work early after a nice long ride, get a nice long *hot* shower, and then go and get breakfast before I have to start.
> Lovely!



The building is a joke really, they encourage cycling, but then provide bike racks with a leaky roof and no security, showers that spray the room more than the person and no where to dry anything, not even coat hooks, so everyone gets a wet back on rainy days from hanging coats on chairs. 

The only plus side is we bought ourselves a nespresso machine, so breakfast is nice!


----------



## martinclive (20 Nov 2013)

MisterStan said:


> I turned to check and you weren't there anymore!


heard that one before! @kevin_cambs_uk you are not alone!!!


----------



## Frood42 (20 Nov 2013)

Stephen C said:


> The building is a joke really, they encourage cycling, but then provide bike racks with a leaky roof and no security, showers that spray the room more than the person and no where to dry anything, not even coat hooks, so everyone gets a wet back on rainy days from hanging coats on chairs.
> 
> The only plus side is we bought ourselves a nespresso machine, so breakfast is nice!


 


Underground employee only card controlled car park here 
There is a motorcycle only section I can use and has some very solid fixings to attach my bike to.

No espresso machine though, just a Costa Coffee store 5 mins walk away, about as continental as I get


----------



## 400bhp (20 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> We are moving to a new building with all these marvellous things next July. Open plan, nowhere to hang bike kit. Plus side is my commute miles will go up, and there won't be any off site meetings I need to go to, so can leave locks etc. at the office. I've already got plans for rigging up USB powered fans under the desk, and hang all my kit under there. Been there and done it. Shame the desktop PC is tiny - nothing like a big old base unit pumping out heat under the desk.


There's no showers??


----------



## fossyant (20 Nov 2013)

400bhp said:


> There's no showers??


 
There will be 'shared' showers with the sports changing facilities on site. Plans for a cycling hub were dropped, and down the pan went lockers etc. Even the new bike stands will be a pain for those with mudguards, and it's going to mean buying a new lock as the bikes are mounted in a 'pod' thingy vertically. All the cyclists said, just get sheffield stands, but nobody listened.

This is what we are getting, but look at the securing points !


----------



## Stephen C (20 Nov 2013)

Frood42 said:


> No espresso machine though, just a Costa Coffee store 5 mins walk away, about as continental as I get



We have a lot of Europeans in the office, so it really is a must!


----------



## Leodis (20 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> View attachment 32834
> 
> 
> There will be 'shared' showers with the sports changing facilities on site. Plans for a cycling hub were dropped, and down the pan went lockers etc. Even the new bike stands will be a pain for those with mudguards, and it's going to mean buying a new lock as the bikes are mounted in a 'pod' thingy vertically. All the cyclists said, just get sheffield stands, but nobody listened.
> ...



Odd looking showers, could be chasing the soap for some time with them curves.


----------



## DCLane (20 Nov 2013)

We've got a secure bike cage in the underground car park, a drying room, lockers, showers, storage and a shared bike workshop 3 afternoons a week - so I can't complain. The university's been great at providing cycle facilities for staff.


----------



## 400bhp (20 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> View attachment 32834
> 
> 
> There will be 'shared' showers with the sports changing facilities on site. Plans for a cycling hub were dropped, and down the pan went lockers etc. Even the new bike stands will be a pain for those with mudguards, and it's going to mean buying a new lock as the bikes are mounted in a 'pod' thingy vertically. All the cyclists said, just get sheffield stands, but nobody listened.
> ...


----------



## potsy (20 Nov 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Well I rode my bike  Slackers the pair of you!


I'll be back on it in the morning, felt weird coming home in the car.
Might even do a quick lap of the industrial estate to make up for todays wimpiness


----------



## Davidsw8 (20 Nov 2013)

Saw what was quite possibly the single stupidest, most disgusting behaviour by a cyclist on my commute home tonight. Cycling up Rodney Road, London behind the Heygate Estate, barely any street lighting and I see something moving in the cycle lane in front of me. It's a grown man on a totally unlit bike, dressed in very dark clothing cycling along in front of me. That's bad enough but what makes it worse is that he had a co-passenger, a little girl (maybe 9 years old) sat side saddle across the bike rack behind him also dressed in very dark clothing.

Bearing in mind that this is the very same stretch of road where I saw a black transit swerve in and out of the cycle lane and do a swift, unindicate u-ey a couple of weeks back.

Gutting thing is cos of the darkness and the rain, my cam barely picked it up.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (20 Nov 2013)

Well head wind going, took me another 15 mins this morning, and then coming home, head wind again and then the weather went wild for about 20 minutes, absolutely tippd it down and the wind went crazy. It was like a monsoon. @MisterStan caught me and agreed it had not been the best week for cycling!

Really starting to sort the men from the boys this week, definite drop in the number of cyclists around


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (20 Nov 2013)

martinclive said:


> heard that one before! @kevin_cambs_uk you are not alone!!!



LOL!!!


----------



## Leodis (20 Nov 2013)

Holy hell... That has got to be the worst commutes so far and a great finale for cycle commuting in 2013

Check torrential horizontal rain.. 
Check flooded roads.. 
Check Sleet.. 
Check Snow.. 
Check strong winds... 
Check front light battery runs out half way.. 

The hot shower has never felt better.


----------



## uclown2002 (20 Nov 2013)

Leodis said:


> Holy hell... That has got to be the worst commutes so far and a great finale for cycle commuting in 2013
> 
> Check torrential horizontal rain..
> Check flooded roads..
> ...



My thoughts exactly other than no battery issues and I much prefer a hot bath after such a tortuous commute. Only squeezed out 15 miles home instead of the usual 20 miles 
Quite possibly my most unenjoyable commute ever.
However, not to be defeated, I'll be leaving at 0415 hrs for a little 25 miler in to work!


----------



## ianrauk (20 Nov 2013)

What a vile commute home....


----------



## MisterStan (20 Nov 2013)

As @kevin_cambs_uk said, conditions were less than ideal. This truly has been a tough week and its only Wednesday!

The Mrs had a cup of tea ready for me when I got in though


----------



## MisterStan (20 Nov 2013)

ianrauk said:


> What a vile commute home....


You must have had a tailwind though Ian?


----------



## Hip Priest (20 Nov 2013)

Wettest ride home of my life. Freezing, horizontal rain. Hailstones. Flooded roads. Traffic chaos.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Nov 2013)

MisterStan said:


> You must have had a tailwind though Ian?




It was too shitty, wet, cold and blustery to enjoy it tbh.


----------



## fossyant (20 Nov 2013)

Light rain up ere !


----------



## MisterStan (20 Nov 2013)

ianrauk said:


> It was too s***ty, wet, cold and blustery to enjoy it tbh.


I just LOL'd! Our journeys are almost exactly 180 degree opposites, so I've been cursing you all week!


----------



## mark st1 (20 Nov 2013)

Weather "app" on my phone said rain stopping at 2 pm great i thought  however cycling home in the p'ing rain and fffffff reezing wind at 5 pm im beginning to think the i in i phone stands for s**i *te


----------



## MisterStan (20 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> Light rain up ere !


Pipe down in the cheap seats!


----------



## ianrauk (20 Nov 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Weather "app" on my phone said rain stopping at 2 pm great i thought  however cycling home in the p'ing rain and fffffff reezing wind at 5 pm im beginning to think the i in i phone stands for s**i *te




My phone app did say the same thing, but also did say the rain would return at 5pm.... and it did.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Nov 2013)

MisterStan said:


> I just LOL'd! Our journeys are almost exactly 180 degree opposites, so I've been cursing you all week!




It's been a shitty weather week all round really.


----------



## fossyant (20 Nov 2013)

The bike has been washed.


----------



## potsy (20 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> The bike has been washed.


----------



## Glow worm (20 Nov 2013)

No commute for me today, but went to collect Mrs G from her work in central Cambridge at 5pm in the car (as she has a broken foot and needs chauffeuring). 
20 miles round trip- total gridlock - and just over 2 hours. And to think folks do that every day- it's totally incomprehensible to me. It would have been much quicker to have ridden there and popped her on the pannier rack for the journey home.

Good to see all the cyclists whizzing past though, especially as I'll be one of them tomorrow!


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (20 Nov 2013)

Glad I'm finally home because after a bus shoulder-kissing me on wet tram tracks, an arse blocking the road for no reason, a homicidal Pajero driver through a bus gate, a near head-on with a Fiat Punto on a cycle path and finally a Citroen C2 pulling a SMIDGAF, I was about ready to rip the next peanuts head off their shoulders and spit down their neck.


----------



## Frood42 (21 Nov 2013)

I rest my case 

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/my...ute-very-little-blood-mild-swear-word.144092/

No n+1 so won't be commuting until bike fixed or replaced 
.


----------



## potsy (21 Nov 2013)

Back on the bike, blowy and a bit drizzly here today.
The usual quiet ride in at 5am


----------



## Blurb (21 Nov 2013)

Rolling along at 21mph and realised it was earily calm. Lovely northerly tailwind this AM :-) Not so much on the way home I suspect :-(


----------



## fossyant (21 Nov 2013)

Early dart to Aldi. In the till queue now.

Cycled from Stockport to Cheadle with @Edwards80 then dived off to get in early for the Aldi kit.

Certainly had the tail wind that @potsy was battling into. I felt quiet fresh. Gonna die on the way home.


----------



## jagman.2003 (21 Nov 2013)

I thought I was clever looking at clear skies & sunset at 3pm. Smugly imagining riding home in the cool but half light.
But as I left the rain started, heavy cold stuff. Luckily it didn't dampen my spirits & I kept a good temperature up.

The only parts of my commute at the moment that are slightly dodgy are two mini-roundabouts. Just a poor excuse for road planners to cope with too much traffic. One to be fair has very poor visibility & too close to traffic lights. So needs to be crossed with caution. Even if I have right of way.

I tried to avoid one by using a stretch of cycle path. Numerous pedestrians of all ages & sizes all equipped with bags dogs & brollies filling the cycling half of the lane. (no-one on the pedestrian side). Fantastic signposting sent me up someones drive way!
Finally what seemed like hours later I emerged back into the real world. Never again.
The only upside was the pedestrian crossing at the other end when all the traffic stopped immediately. Also a teenager stating...OMG...it's like.. a car! Presumably commenting on my bright lights on not the width of my arse!


----------



## martint235 (21 Nov 2013)

Unremarkable commute. I forgot my hi-viz vest, promised SWMBO that I'd wear it while we're in the dark months.


----------



## BSRU (21 Nov 2013)

Cold wet and windy when I left home, just cold and windy by the time I got to work.
Muppet on a bicycle, no lights, cycling on the pavement to my right, decides to dart off the pavement in front of oncoming traffic and then into my path.


----------



## fossyant (21 Nov 2013)

martint235 said:


> Unremarkable commute. I forgot my hi-viz vest, promised SWMBO that I'd wear it while we're in the dark months.


 
Unlucky (that is being pressured into wearing one of those). !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Nov 2013)

very hard work this morning into a bracing headwind.


----------



## Beebo (21 Nov 2013)

it's windy out there. My lower gears got a good work out.
Well done to any south east london single speed riders who ploughed on regardless of the head winds.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Nov 2013)

One of the worst commutes I have had for many a year. 
It was murky.
It was very windy.
It was raining.
It was cold and for some reason I couldn't warm up.
The roads are full of leaf mulch.
The effort gave me a headache.
I just didn't enjoy it.
Luckily these days are very rare.


----------



## robjh (21 Nov 2013)

Up in the Midlands the sun was coming out nicely as I set out, and it was all pleasantly autumny.

A few miles in, I noticed a slight click about every 4 revolutions of the pedals. 'Aha' I thought, 'a chain problem. I must have a quick look when I get to work'. A mile further on, there was a loud crack and I looked down to see the remains of my chain flapping around the rear mech while the pedals span freely.

Luckily I carry basic tools with me and 15 minutes later I was back on the road after removing a burst link. I think it goes back to me inserting said extra two links a few weeks back so is probably down to shoddy workmanship rather than intrinsic weakness in the chain, but the lesson is :

'Listen to your chains, kids'


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (21 Nov 2013)

Roads were slippy this morning with all the fallen leaves and rain from last nights torrent. Take care in these conditions, been caught out in the past before this time of year


----------



## glenn forger (21 Nov 2013)

Sweet chestnuts down on my ride after two frosts, made a right slippy chunky mess.


----------



## Stephen C (21 Nov 2013)

It's amazing what a tailwind can do for a ride, to quote Andy McNab (that may be wrong...): "Is it still raining? I hadn't noticed." 

Only, towards the end of my ride I realised I was losing feeling in my hands and feet, very painful warming up again, I think I need to re-think my wet weather clothing.


----------



## martint235 (21 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> Unlucky (that is being pressured into wearing one of those). !


 Doesn't really bother me. And it's only cos I have one lying around somewhere, I don't think I would buy one. Now if she wants me to wear a helmet, there'll be a "discussion"


----------



## Matt1243 (21 Nov 2013)

Rode my MTB with slicks in this morning, due to my road bike being at the LBS cause of a silly bus driver knocking me off (all be paid for by the bus company). 

It was very strange to be back on it, was a lot more relaxing as i didn't feel the need to go as fast as possible for the entire trip!


----------



## HLaB (21 Nov 2013)

Timed that wrong last night the heavens opened for 15mins last night as I headed to LIDL's when I got there it started to go off! Better timing today a short commute with the heaven's not opening till I got in. I then cycled to an off site meeting and just as I was about to head back to the office the heavens opened again but I delayed my ride by 5-10 mins to let it pass


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (21 Nov 2013)

Great ride home with @MisterStan, good chat and a good pace, despite my legs being shagged from the week from hell!

Bring on the weekend please!


----------



## MisterStan (21 Nov 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Great ride home with @MisterStan, good chat and a good pace, despite my legs being shagged from the week from hell!
> 
> Bring on the weekend please!


what he said


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Nov 2013)

Why is an evening tailwind never as strong as the morning headwind?


----------



## stowie (21 Nov 2013)

Today was the first time I have used a Boris Bike. I rather enjoyed it - aside from the oaf of a cabbie who close passed me. I must say that the gearing is designed for leisure rather than rapid progress, but then so am I...

It certainly beat the morning commute into my meeting in Chelsea which involved two packed London Overground trains and spending over an hour standing toe to toe with a whole load of other really fed up people whilst the train staggered slowly form one station to another with a mysterious 10 minute stop at Shepherd's Bush.

Coming back I simply cycled to Pimlico and took one tube home. Wonderful.


----------



## DCLane (21 Nov 2013)

Commute into work was fine. Coming home, making good time, I got a puncture. Cue spare tube (I carry 2), levers (carry lots) and mini pump. Only the mini pump didn't pump air 

I had to resort to the WA (wife-aid), who was en-route when another cyclist stopped and lent me his pump. 

So thanks to the bloke en route to Tingley who got me home tonight in good time to get my youngest to his bike training.


----------



## Stephen C (21 Nov 2013)

Was looking forward to a dry, windless ride home when a complete tw@t in a white van pulled out in front of me on a roundabout. It was the closest I have been to being taken out, but managed to some how avoid by braking/turning... Shook me up pretty bad and I then wasn't concentrating so made some stupid mistakes, not a ride I want to repeat...


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (22 Nov 2013)

The legs have got the friday feeling!
2 days of no bike and some super fettling of the road bike, motorbike and car for the the weekend. Garage time! Bring it on


----------



## BSRU (22 Nov 2013)

First use of the studded tyres this autumn.
Walked out of the garage and noticed the road was glistening, went back into the garage to change bikes, onto the Croix de Fer with Marathon Winters.
Lots of ice in the town but out in the countryside, where it is usually worse, nothing but wet roads.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Nov 2013)

BSRU said:


> First use of the studded tyres this autumn.
> Walked out of the garage and noticed the road was glistening, went back into the garage to change bikes, onto the Croix de Fer with Marathon Winters.
> Lots of ice in the town but out in the countryside, where it is usually worse, nothing but wet roads.



Similar here, countryside was fine, city centre was very frosty in places. Not yet got on the ice bike yet, though it has been ready all week, every morning I've had to disappoint her.


----------



## HLaB (22 Nov 2013)

For some reason against my better judgment I decided to go through the park, it was a tad frosty so it was pretty slow on 23mm tyres but the roads after that were perfect.


----------



## jagman.2003 (22 Nov 2013)

Looks like I got away with a frost free morning compared to others on here.
Finally got the layers right today. No boiling over or simmering. Just nicely over warm.
Legs weren't very keen this morning, but got them rolling better by midway. No idea where the wind is for me today.


----------



## simon the viking (22 Nov 2013)

Got the first visit from the P******e fairy on the new bike today.... rear wheel choices were repair at roadside or push bike last half mile to work and repair at work in the warm whilst drinking a cup of coffee........

Sorry took the latter option


----------



## jagman.2003 (22 Nov 2013)

simon the viking said:


> Got the first visit from the P******e fairy on the new bike today.... rear wheel choices were repair at roadside or push bike last half mile to work and repair at work in the warm whilst drinking a cup of coffee........
> 
> Sorry took the latter option



Don't blame you. Sounds like the efficient option.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Nov 2013)

simon the viking said:


> Got the first visit from the P******e fairy on the new bike today.... rear wheel choices were repair at roadside or push bike last half mile to work and repair at work in the warm whilst drinking a cup of coffee........
> 
> Sorry took the latter option


Sounds sensible. I don't think I could actually change a tyre outside at the moment as it is still below freezing.


----------



## simon the viking (22 Nov 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Sounds sensible. I don't think I could actually change a tyre outside at the moment as it is still below freezing.



The question....."Do I want to take my nice warm gloves off?"..... helped me make a quick decision


----------



## Stephen C (22 Nov 2013)

Passed 5000 miles of commuting last night, there have been some ups and downs, but buying my road bike is still one of the best decisions I've made!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Nov 2013)

simon the viking said:


> Got the first visit from the P******e fairy on the new bike today.... rear wheel choices were repair at roadside or push bike last half mile to work and repair at work in the warm whilst drinking a cup of coffee........
> 
> Sorry took the latter option



I would have done the same.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Nov 2013)

Stephen C said:


> Passed 5000 miles of commuting last night, there have been some ups and downs, but buying my road bike is still one of the best decisions I've made!


----------



## fossyant (22 Nov 2013)

Transferred my kit from Pannier to rucksack this morning expecting ice, went to get the the bike out, thermometer said plus 3, so everything back in the pannier, and out on the fixed. 18 miles this morning into the city and back out. Should hit 118ish miles for the week commuting. Not bad after 6 weeks off.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (22 Nov 2013)

Half day today, brilliant to go home in daylight!
still bloody windy though!


----------



## paul04 (22 Nov 2013)

Nice ride into work, but on the way home I met every lunatic driver on some mad dash to get home.
One crazy driver trying to squeeze past me hit there door mirror on another car.
another mad man went on the tram tracks to get a few yards jump on the queue, all he had to do was wait about 30 seconds and the traffic move.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Nov 2013)

Today was my 200th day of commuting this year


----------



## uclown2002 (22 Nov 2013)

Not at work today but little spin took me past 10K miles for 2013. Not bad considering I didn't cycle for a month during summer after being doored.

Provisional Target for 2014 is 15K but might be a reach.

Less than 4K miles in car this year


----------



## captainhastings (22 Nov 2013)

Lovely ride to work this morning nice white crispy morning. Rabbits and pheasants out in the fields really enjoyed it


----------



## paul04 (23 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Today was my 200th day of commuting this year


 
I'm on 167, my aim was 200 but not enough days left in the year now.


----------



## ManiaMuse (25 Nov 2013)

Cycling muppets everywhere today.

RLJers by the boatload. Must have re-overtook one of them at least 10 times, if you are that slow then leave earlier or get faster!

Add in a spot of pavement hopping, no lights, squeezing through insane gaps (one even had a go at another cyclist for not filtering between a bus and a HGV before hopping on to the pavement) and nearly taking out pedestrians on zebra crossings...sadly there weren't any police to pull them up because some of them deserved a bollocking.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (25 Nov 2013)

Last nights commute was fine but slow,too tired.Managed to get my workmate along with me after a bit of un-subtle hinting to the managers.Generally fine in and return although very few cyclists around.Just about to leave for my next commute.Commute 184 of 203 and a rare break into the 200+ barrier.That may change though as the roster changes next month.


----------



## fossyant (25 Nov 2013)

Little nippy out, on or around freezing, so took the MTB, just because. Pleasant ride down by the river and saw just two other cyclists and two pedestrians on the TPT.


----------



## 400bhp (25 Nov 2013)

Had a nice bit of banter with a guy on the way in who was heading towards wilmslow. Not a full on SCR but a kind of gentleman's SCR.

I'd started to gt a sweat on and started cursing a little about my softshell jacket had just been washed and I didn't want to wash it immediately again. 

Had a bit of a chat with him and hopefully he will decide to move his backup light on his rucksack further down as it was invisible from behind.

Enjoyed that :-)


----------



## sazzaa (25 Nov 2013)

Lovely day here, sunny and frosty, just what I needed after a week off the bike!


----------



## Frood42 (25 Nov 2013)

Nice 20 mile commute this morning (a bit like this: http://app.strava.com/activities/95874938), I like leaving at 06:00, less people about on my way into London, and as I then loop back along the CS3 towards Ilford again there are not too many people about, and as I get to work for roughly 07:45 - 08:00 (depending on the weather) the traffic is fairly light.

Did see quite a few cyclists on the CS3 towards Tower Hill (Cable Street).
One impatient Barclays hire bike which decided to try and undertake me as I was setting off from the lights, he got left behind with no effort needed, but it did mean that a whole load of other cyclists were forced to overtake him again that were behind me (I was at the front at the lights)...

The weather was chilly, but not too chilly at first, but then on the loop back towards work on the CS3/A13 (Newham Way/Alfreds Way) I hit a rough bit of headwind which really slowed me down. 

Still better than taking the bus or train. 


.


----------



## fossyant (25 Nov 2013)

I might just squeeze 4000 miles out this year. What a bummer. Less than 200 were weekend stuff, nearly all commutes. Worse year in a long time. Ah well, it can only get better.


----------



## DCLane (25 Nov 2013)

Having planned a 5000 mile target, with triathlon training and other activities taking up riding time, I'm already over 6000 miles. Commuting's helped massively, particularly as I hardly ever use the car to commute now.

Last year's mileage total of 6640.2 miles is looking at me from the horizon and I'm half-thinking ... _"I'll give it a go to beat it"_.


----------



## donnydave (25 Nov 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Well head wind going, took me another 15 mins this morning, and then coming home, head wind again and then the weather went wild for about 20 minutes, absolutely tippd it down and the wind went crazy. It was like a monsoon. @MisterStan caught me and agreed it had not been the best week for cycling!
> 
> Really starting to sort the men from the boys this week, definite drop in the number of cyclists around



I'm still slogging away out there, I think I travel a bit later to you, I normally get on the busway at longstanton at around 8am. Noticeably fewer people although I saw the guy with the Linux pengiun on his pannier rack today for the first time in ages


----------



## martinclive (25 Nov 2013)

donnydave said:


> I'm still slogging away out there, I think I travel a bit later to you, I normally get on the busway at longstanton at around 8am. Noticeably fewer people although I saw the guy with the Linux pengiun on his pannier rack today for the first time in ages


We tend to be at Longstanton around 7.30am or just after - as you say - definitely getting quieter out there

Was great to be back on the bike today - have had to take a week off after a horrendous bout of calf cramps (both legs and also went down to left foot) just over a week ago on the way home - it did some damage to the muscles and left me struggling to walk (let alone cycle) for a day or two - feeling recovered now - but not sure on the cause which is a bit of a concern

Am lowering the caffeine and alcohol intake while making sure keep the fluid intake (and salt - but not too much) up - will see how it goes but would be a disaster if it restricted the commuting.......................all quack suggestions gratefully received!!!


----------



## BigCam (25 Nov 2013)

Longstanton about 7.00am for me - but straight over and on to Bar Hill...


----------



## potsy (25 Nov 2013)

Wall to wall sunshine here today, took advantage and went the off road route along the river  

Even got a 'hello' from a few of the walkers


----------



## donnydave (25 Nov 2013)

martinclive said:


> We tend to be at Longstanton around 7.30am or just after - as you say - definitely getting quieter out there
> 
> Was great to be back on the bike today - have had to take a week off after a horrendous bout of calf cramps (both legs and also went down to left foot) just over a week ago on the way home - it did some damage to the muscles and left me struggling to walk (let alone cycle) for a day or two - feeling recovered now - but not sure on the cause which is a bit of a concern
> 
> Am lowering the caffeine and alcohol intake while making sure keep the fluid intake (and salt - but not too much) up - will see how it goes but would be a disaster if it restricted the commuting.......................all quack suggestions gratefully received!!!



Crikey that doesn't sound fun! I had almost a week off due to having to do a bit of travel here and there for work. After 4 days not cycling I was so lethargic and generally lacking in energy and motivation. Back on it today, albeit a bit lead-legged from inactivity but feeling good now for the way home. Can't really offer much about the cause of your leg troubles, only thing I can think of thats relevant is this time last year I stuck out with shorts for as long as I could but I got very achy knees. This year I've switched to longs way earlier, to the point its a little uncomfortable towards the end of my commute when I've really warmed up but my knees ache a lot less, I put it down to the temperature and pushing too hard before warming up


----------



## martinclive (25 Nov 2013)

donnydave said:


> Can't really offer much about the cause of your leg troubles, only thing I can think of thats relevant is this time last year I stuck out with shorts for as long as I could but I got very achy knees. This year I've switched to longs way earlier, to the point its a little uncomfortable towards the end of my commute when I've really warmed up but my knees ache a lot less, I put it down to the temperature and pushing too hard before warming up


Thanks mate - was in 3/4s have gone to longs and trying to stretch before going out
Will take gentle for a few days and see how it goes
Take care out there!


----------



## Stephen C (25 Nov 2013)

I think I found a contender for idiot of the year this morning, approaching a right turn-off that I need to take, indicate nice and early and start pulling across to the centre of the road. An ambulance (not flashing blues) approaches from the other direction, also indicating (left), and a car pull to a stop at the give-way sign for this junction. Just as we were all slowing to assess the situation, a Roll-Royce floors it from behind the ambulance, overtaking the ambulance, before racing past me and off down the road!

There is no way he could've seen the car stopped at the junction, or if the ambulance had waved either of us to go. The look on the ambulance drivers face was a mix of absolute disbelief and amazement that there wasn't an accident!


----------



## Glow worm (25 Nov 2013)

martinclive said:


> Have had to take a week off after a horrendous bout of calf cramps (both legs and also went down to left foot) just over a week ago on the way home - it did some damage to the muscles and left me struggling to walk (let alone cycle) for a day or two - feeling recovered now - but not sure on the cause which is a bit of a concern
> 
> Am lowering the caffeine and alcohol intake while making sure keep the fluid intake (and salt - but not too much) up - will see how it goes but would be a disaster if it restricted the commuting.......................all quack suggestions gratefully received!!!



I get bad cramp like pains in my thighs from time to time (it's pretty bad right now in fact) that can knock me out for up to a week. I take magnesium (reduces muscle pain) and calcium (helps normal muscle function) tablets . Also, believe it or not, - cherry juice. It's a powerful anti antioxidant to help muscle recovery. With my particular condition, co-enzyme Q10 does seem to have reduced the number of attacks I get as well as their severity. I would recommend you do a bit of research before taking though as a it can have side effects.

Other than that, keep hydrated and reduce alcohol/ caffene intake- all the obvious stuff really. Difficult though for me as I get pretty low when I can't ride, and strong lager often seems very necessary!


----------



## MichaelO (25 Nov 2013)

Glow worm said:


> Also, believe it or not, - cherry juice


Good for gout too (if you're a medieval, beer drinking, red meat eating sort of person!)

Today was one of those days that just felt tougher than it should have. I'm not on my bike half as much as I'd like to be....I know what my new year's resolution is going to be!!


----------



## Twelve Spokes (25 Nov 2013)

Not a bad ride back considering I feel knackered after my fifth commute.My cycling buddies protected me from those naughty tin boxes and I lived happily ever after.


----------



## potsy (25 Nov 2013)

A few pics from the commute, as you can see I wasn't rushing to get to work


----------



## fossyant (26 Nov 2013)

@potsy, hey that's my commute as well. I'm not enjoying the first photo's section at the minute as it's rather plumb rattling.

Good ride home last night on same route as Potsy. Somehow managed a Strava second place climbing out of Stockport on the TPT, through the tunnel towards Brinnington - only 12 seconds off KOM. Just after that section, climbing a steep section I heard a crunch then the rear locked up. Somehow the mudguard was catching. Not wanting to hang about (the locals would have knicked my wheels from under me) I shoved the mudguard to one side, and continued home. On looking, my "super awesome power" had pulled the wheel out of alignment climbing the hill.

Another decent ride this morning, same route, but I extended for another 2 miles meandering on the TPT on the river near work (I could have ridden half a mile into work, but followed the river instead).

I think these last 6 weeks off the bike haven't affected form too badly !


----------



## Frood42 (26 Nov 2013)

Not a happy person was I last night, far too many cars deciding to pull out, close to being taken out at least twice... 
.


----------



## Frood42 (26 Nov 2013)

This mornings ride was quite nice, a little chilly  along the A13/CS3 again, but all in all it was much better than last night!
.


----------



## HLaB (26 Nov 2013)

The 11.5miles direct route for me this morning  Nothing really to report except it was a cracking morning but for some reason there was a lot of congestion about.


----------



## Ace Ventura (26 Nov 2013)

Couple of idiots on the cs7 & 8 this morning. First guy filtering down side of an erratic coach at clapham south, with barriers on the pavement...sheer mong.

Second, queuing at the first set of lights after chelsea bridge guy next to me just started cycling off, just a pity the guy in front hadn't....ended up merging wheels and the rammer shouting at the guy in front that it was his fault.

Only saw two sets of police out- one at tooting broadway, one about 100m further up towards bec. Nothing else for whole journey- I didn't cycle in yesterday so don't know if the operation is winding down?


----------



## ianrauk (26 Nov 2013)

Frood42 said:


> Not a happy person was I last night, far too many cars deciding to pull out, close to being taken out at least twice...
> .




Hang in there bud. It seems to go through phases. It's the darker, colder nights. I am always more wary in the winter months. The low sun doesn't help either.

I am really jumpy at the moment of cars nudging slowly forward out of junctions. JUST STOP AT THE LINE FFS!!!


----------



## Frood42 (26 Nov 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Hang in there bud. It seems to go through phases. It's the darker, colder nights. I am always more wary in the winter months. The low sun doesn't help either.
> I am really jumpy at the moment of cars nudging slowly forward out of junctions. JUST STOP AT THE LINE FFS!!!


 


Its dark when I leave work at 18:00, so no worries about low sun, thankfully.
I know what you mean about cars nudging forward... there does seem to be alot more of it about recently.
Thankfully in those situations most drivers seem to be taking notice of my hold back signals and shoulder checking as I move into primary, and there have been no overly stupid overtakes in those situations, yet... 
.


----------



## jagman.2003 (26 Nov 2013)

The coldest run in this season. All the clobber on & still got pretty cold. 
Seemed to affect the legs a lot, not much power. Didn't matter too much. Potential of ice meant I was in super cautious mode. 
Will put extra layers on legs next time it's this cold.


----------



## fossyant (26 Nov 2013)

@User1314 what are you doing letting folk pass you ?


----------



## martinclive (26 Nov 2013)

Glow worm said:


> I get bad cramp like pains in my thighs from time to time (it's pretty bad right now in fact) that can knock me out for up to a week. I take magnesium (reduces muscle pain) and calcium (helps normal muscle function) tablets . Also, believe it or not, - cherry juice. It's a powerful anti antioxidant to help muscle recovery. With my particular condition, co-enzyme Q10 does seem to have reduced the number of attacks I get as well as their severity. I would recommend you do a bit of research before taking though as a it can have side effects.
> 
> Other than that, keep hydrated and reduce alcohol/ caffene intake- all the obvious stuff really. Difficult though for me as I get pretty low when I can't ride, and strong lager often seems very necessary!


Thanks for the suggestions - much appreciated


----------



## HLaB (26 Nov 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I am really jumpy at the moment of cars nudging slowly forward out of junctions. JUST STOP AT THE LINE FFS!!!


 Ditto


----------



## 400bhp (26 Nov 2013)

potsy said:


> A few pics from the commute, as you can see I wasn't rushing to get to work
> 
> View attachment 33137



Is that milk in the bottle?


----------



## fossyant (26 Nov 2013)

Extended the route back again. Now know not to ride on the flood defences after the gritted section. Bloody muddy and slippy made for an entertaining half mile.


----------



## fossyant (26 Nov 2013)

400bhp said:


> Is that milk in the bottle?



Probably. I sometimes carry mile for my cuppas.


----------



## potsy (26 Nov 2013)

400bhp said:


> Is that milk in the bottle?


Yep, need plenty for my tea habit


----------



## potsy (26 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> Extended the route back again. Now know not to ride on the flood defences after the gritted section. Bloody muddy and slippy made for an entertaining half mile.


I'll have a look which way you went later, there are 1or2 places to avoid or treat with extreme caution


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (26 Nov 2013)

Stopped and raised the seat on the mtb by an inch and a half on the way home. Made a good bit of difference to the ride home. I was knackered yesterday after 30 miles on this thing. I joked with Peterborough Mark as I call him about how people ride these things for fun!
Now I have mud guards its not rained either, typical!


----------



## fossyant (26 Nov 2013)

potsy said:


> I'll have a look which way you went later, there are 1or2 places to avoid or treat with extreme caution


You have a choice from the Rugby Club And Golf club bridge to take the path either at the top or bottom of the flood defences. It's ok near the rugby club till after the flood system overflow, where you need to take the lower path through to Parrs wood. Got three trees to duck under too.

This mornings route from Parrs Wood is the best. Not sure if the 200 will show the 10 yard difference at the river. There is a good bit of concrete drainage system that Skolly would be happy on. I didn't want to stack it.


----------



## Frood42 (26 Nov 2013)

Well that was much better, traffic was a bit better behaved tonight, which made for a fairly uneventful commute, nothing much to complain about at all 

Except for the rather bracing wind chill along the A13\CS3.


----------



## Black Country Ste (26 Nov 2013)

Speakers down for the first thirty seconds if you don't like swearing:



Say what you like about my conduct, I can take it on the chin but the driver's excuses were incredible.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (26 Nov 2013)

Cock of a lorry driver overtakes me but makes a bad job of it at Mile End just as a ped steps off from my left lessening my space and with lorry on my right making it even tighter than it should be.Could see that the muppet would have to stop for the traffic ahead anyway so I didn't panic.Mainly ok coming home just one motorist poking his car nose out forcing me to stop as mr beemer man was right on me,causing me to glare at offending motorist but I didn't say nothing and that was that.(Actually thinking about it I think he was quite apologetic or was at least trying to smooth the transaction)Glad I didn't lose my rag really as it was a really minor incident.Also forgot the conversation with the cabbie who liked my frame lights at Southwark Bridge on the return although they were only half working.Found a faulty battery connector which means the fault isn't as bad as I expected.All will be working for tomorrows seventh commute and then I get some days off.


----------



## apb (27 Nov 2013)

Yay me, reached my target of 3000 miles this morning. will be happy to reach 3120 miles by years end, which will equal 60miles\week. Shouldn't be to hard

High fives all round!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (27 Nov 2013)

Did the ride in 1 hr 3 mins today. So thats a 15 mile ride, which means I must have gone over 15 at some point on the MTB, I am impressed!


----------



## 400bhp (27 Nov 2013)

Hot hew:


----------



## MisterStan (27 Nov 2013)

Much milder this morning, actually felt a little overdressed in a summer base layer and l/s jersey!


----------



## HLaB (27 Nov 2013)

apb said:


> Yay me, reached my target of 3000 miles this morning. will be happy to reach 3120 miles by years end, which will equal 60miles\week. Shouldn't be to hard
> 
> High fives all round!


 Nice one, I'm 10 miles short of 3k miles myself.


----------



## Trickedem (27 Nov 2013)

View: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qvJpm7YoqDY&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DqvJpm7YoqDYcould
have been worse. Good job he wasn't wearing earphones


----------



## Frood42 (27 Nov 2013)

Black Country Ste said:


> Speakers down for the first thirty seconds if you don't like swearing:
> Say what you like about my conduct, I can take it on the chin but the driver's excuses were incredible.


 
Ok, the camera certainly picked up your annoyance, and while the initial outburst was something to be expected in such a situation, I am not sure your reactions towards this driver afterwards when you caught them further in traffic would be considered wholly acceptable IMO.

I know it was a scary situation for you, but the police may act negatively as to your decisions afterwards, IMO.

I cannot criticise your riding position due to your speed and due to you coming up to that junction, I would have taken primary as well, as advised by National Cycling standards (links for newcomers below ). That pull out was sheer *bad judgement*.

http://www.britishcycling.org.uk/cy...eability-Part-1--Side-Roads-and-Parked-Cars-0
http://www.britishcycling.org.uk/cy...219-Bitesize-Bikeability-Part-2--Left-Turns-0
http://www.britishcycling.org.uk/cy...Bitesize-Bikeability-Part-3---Communication-0
http://www.britishcycling.org.uk/cy...ze-Bikeability--Part-4--On-Road-Positioning-0


However, to not take away from what this driver has done, why at the end are you using the road where it is clearly marked "BUS AND CYCLE ONLY" (1m 29s), and then becomes "BUS ONLY" (1m 36s)..?

I am more than aware that cycles lanes are not mandatory, but in this instance those road markings are prohibiting all vehicles expect Buses, so as I see it your only choice is to use the cycle farcility there..?

If you know differently please share this with me.


Besides from this incident, I hope the rest of your commute was good?
.


----------



## potsy (27 Nov 2013)

400bhp said:


> Hot hew:


My clothing plans are in tatters, been wearing base-layer with the Aldi winter jacket all week and not had to think about it, now it's too warm for it


----------



## Frood42 (27 Nov 2013)

Well, that was interesting, took primary at a roundabout and had a driver decide to undertake and close pass, and another driver overtake and close pass, all while it was rainy/drizzly and the road was wet, and did it gain either of them any advantage, nope 

Apart from that, the rain, and the chill  it was a nice commute.
.


----------



## apb (27 Nov 2013)

HLaB said:


> Nice one, I'm 10 miles short of 3k miles myself.



You need to up your work rate. slacker.


----------



## fossyant (27 Nov 2013)

Thwarted on a Strava segment last night.  Bloody walkers with a pack of about 6 ankle biter rat things (dogs I think). All over the show. Had to stop before they could get them under control, then they warned my about a pug who would chase me - needless to say he did. Took it carefully as the little bugger was right up close and I didn't want to turn him into sliced salami with my studded tyres. He moved slightly away, so I put the hammer down, before the little rat had a heart attack. 

Got one back for @User1314 this morning. Made a lady cyclist completely crap her pants this morning 

Flying down the A34 near Birchfields Park, with another roadie on my tail. Pass a number of wobbly bobs and was closing fast on another. Wobbly bobbette was in her own little world wobbling next to the curb in the cycle lane. I flew past on the cycle lane line/on road, loads of room, as I made sure I was closer to the cars than her. As I passed she let out this high pitched 'argh'. Would have made her crap even more as second cyclist came past. I just shook my head. Some folk need to pay a little more attention to what's going on around them. 

Stopped at the next set of lights and bumped into a colleague who was experiencing the delights of single speed - snapped gear cable.


----------



## Hacienda71 (27 Nov 2013)

Late start this morning, crossed with two GB ladies in Wilmslow, Looked like Laura Trott and Dani King, which was nice.


----------



## Genau (27 Nov 2013)

I passed a man being supervised by the police whilst he scraped the ice off his windscreen properly. No letterbox drivers allowed here!

I think they usually get fined too.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Nov 2013)

Got very wet this morning, not due to rain, but sweat, couldn't believe how warm it was. Might be a shorts job tonight for the homeward bound leg.


----------



## jagman.2003 (27 Nov 2013)

Steady ride home last night. Alot warmer than the previous morning.
Slowly getting some rythm going on the winter mountain bike. 
Last couple of miles is gentle uphill, straight Roman road. 
Good to save a little energy to steam up that road.
Weather permitting, go the hill route tomorrow.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Nov 2013)

jagman.2003 said:


> Steady ride home last night. Alot warmer than the previous morning.
> Slowly getting some rythm going on the winter mountain bike.
> Last couple of miles is gentle uphill, straight Roman road.
> Good to save a little energy to steam up that road.
> Weather permitting, go the hill route tomorrow.




Is that a song..


----------



## jagman.2003 (27 Nov 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Is that a song..


Could be....all we need is a tune. As it ends fairly optimistically it can't be a blues song.
It can't be country & western as it doesn't mention, horses, cowboy hats, trailer parks or guns.
Don't think it's rap...or RnB.
But as the bike is a Giant ROCK, it could be that. Or based on the effort to carry it over the doorstep I'd say it's Heavy Metal..!


----------



## HLaB (27 Nov 2013)

A short direct 2.4 mile commute this morning, I wanted to pop to a lbs at lunch time; I was there and back though in 25mins so I should have used my flexi time up this morning.


----------



## paul04 (27 Nov 2013)

Warmer this morning than it has been, nice ride into work although I did see a cyclist who I think was on a suicide mission,
Just near work there is a very busy road, and the speed is 40mph, even I will not dare to cross that road, so use the pelican crossing, at lot safer.

So there I was 7,00am and dark on the busy road,slowing down to cross the road, and this idiot passed me on his bike, dressed all in black,black bike and no lights at all, and riding his bike without a care in the world, he did get a shock when a wagon driver blasted his horn at him., the drivers mate shouted out of his window at the idiot on the bike to get some bl**dy lights on, and said a few more swear words aswell.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Nov 2013)

Very mild again tonight, so let the fresh air on my legs.

Tapped on a woman's passanger window tonight, she refused to open her window and told me to piss off! I just shouted you ain't got your car lights on and rode off. Hope she feels guilty about being rude to someone who was only trying to be helpful. Karma paid her back straight away, next set of lights she was heading to the road was completely gridlocked.


----------



## Black Country Ste (27 Nov 2013)

Frood42 said:


> Ok, the camera certainly picked up your annoyance, and while the initial outburst was something to be expected in such a situation, I am not sure your reactions towards this driver afterwards when you caught them further in traffic would be considered wholly acceptable IMO.
> 
> I know it was a scary situation for you, but the police may act negatively as to your decisions afterwards, IMO.
> 
> ...



I'm not happy about what I said when the driver pulled out and don't like effing and blinding in the street but genuinely thought I was going to hit the car. I don't understand what wasn't acceptable about talking to the driver. I was about as polite as I could manage and wary of keeping the moral high ground, stuck to the facts and didn't insult or threaten. The pointy stuff as I moved away, unnecessary but I think harmless. I'd just sat stewing at that red light. I couldn't hear over traffic but the rear cam shows her opening the window and calling out at me. Neither camera picked it up but she was was pointing at the 'bus only' bit I had been waiting in, which nicely brings me onto that.

They're really only there to reach the redundant toucan controls. Am I expected to go through the cycle lane on a green light and if not why shouldn't I be able to wait in the bus only on red? Besides, they're lethal conflict generators. In my direction of travel cyclists the junction narrows drastically forcing cyclists to move into the path of traffic crossing illegally. Even bus drivers take liberties so it's safer to wait there and take primary through the junction.

If it turned out that cycles genuinely are prohibited from that section and it isn't just poor road design/signage, and I got a fixed penalty, I think I'd have a strong case for appeal (IANAL!).


----------



## Frood42 (27 Nov 2013)

Black Country Ste said:


> I'm not happy about what I said when the driver pulled out and don't like effing and blinding in the street but genuinely thought I was going to hit the car. I don't understand what wasn't acceptable about talking to the driver. I was about as polite as I could manage and wary of keeping the moral high ground, stuck to the facts and didn't insult or threaten. The pointy stuff as I moved away, unnecessary but I think harmless. I'd just sat stewing at that red light. I couldn't hear over traffic but the rear cam shows her opening the window and calling out at me. Neither camera picked it up but she was was pointing at the 'bus only' bit I had been waiting in, which nicely brings me onto that.
> 
> They're really only there to reach the redundant toucan controls. Am I expected to go through the cycle lane on a green light and if not why shouldn't I be able to wait in the bus only on red? Besides, they're lethal conflict generators. In my direction of travel cyclists the junction narrows drastically forcing cyclists to move into the path of traffic crossing illegally. Even bus drivers take liberties so it's safer to wait there and take primary through the junction.
> 
> If it turned out that cycles genuinely are prohibited from that section and it isn't just poor road design/signage, and I got a fixed penalty, I think I'd have a strong case for appeal (IANAL!).




Yes, it looked close, seeing it on camera to in person is different, hence the questions.

If it's Bus Only as signed (cannot see otherwise) and they provided a cycle farcility then it was designed to be that way. Just be careful about that, as I see no case for appeal, as you are knowingly ignoring the road markings. Not sure, or don't like it, or feel it is unsafe, try your council. Lets not give people like that extra ammo.

Sorry to get hung up on that, but it sort of distracts from the *really crappy pull out*.

I hope the rest of your commute went better.
.


----------



## Frood42 (27 Nov 2013)

Nice relaxed commute tonight.

Only the one bad driver  who couldn't wait one more second and decided to pull across in front of me while I was in primary, thankfully brakes were covered, and he got called an "idiot".
.


----------



## MichaelO (28 Nov 2013)

Stil quite warm this morning - over dressed yesterday & sweated all the way home. Could have gone with shorts this morning, but stuck with longs. Only incident was an idiotic cyclist in Tooting jumping up onto the curb, to overtake a dumper truck & jumped back on the road in front of it.


----------



## BSRU (28 Nov 2013)

Oh dear, a poor cyclist stuck behind a guy on a tourer(me) with big fat panniers on a shared path who is not willing to ride quickly on shared paths.
The stuck cyclist seemed to weave around looking for somewhere to blast past but on a narrow shared path they do not exist.
Got to the road, slight drag for a few hundred metres and wannabe speed merchant cannot even keep up and me feeling like crap as well(still not 100% and 41km into my ride)


----------



## 400bhp (28 Nov 2013)

I stopped to help a forlorn cyclist at the side of the road - he's only not gone and tightened his BB when he changed it, so it had worked loose. I dunno, these DiY'ers..

@Leaway2


----------



## MisterStan (28 Nov 2013)

Mild again, worked up a good sweat both last night and this morning. Did the commute this morning in under an hour for the 18 miles, which i'm pretty happy with for this time of year.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Nov 2013)

Saying it was misty is an understatement. Even the cars were going half their normal speed out on the country lanes. Cree light couldn't even penetrate the mist, hugged the inside white line for a fair few miles, cursing whenever it disappeared.


----------



## Beebo (28 Nov 2013)

misty, and very mild, glad I went for the gilet option.
Got a puncture early on, but failed to put the tyre back into the rim properly, had to stop again as the tyre was bulging! overall delays of 20mins, not happy.


----------



## Frood42 (28 Nov 2013)

Missed the mist, and it felt noticeably warmer this morning, meaning my continuing insistence to wear shorts is paying off 
It was lovely and quiet on most of the roads, unusually so in some places.

A mostly uneventful commute, I wish every morning was as quiet as this one was... 
.


----------



## Steve Saunders (28 Nov 2013)

was 6c when I went to the shed to get the bike out ... so I took the road bike again, instead of the winter bike with spiked tyres. 
I have a 20 mile commute, and by the time I'd done about 12 miles the temperature had dropped to about 1c and a section of country road (one of these side roads that cars don't generally take) had started to ice over and all the little puddles had frozen - so black ice everywhere. Had to slow right down and took it really easy on that stretch. Regretting the choice of bike this morning, hoping it warms up a few degrees by 5pm.


----------



## potsy (28 Nov 2013)

Bit early setting off today so did an extra 2 miles around the local estate (yes that one @fossyant) then a lap of the industrial estate to pass another few minutes, all helps to get nearer my yearly goal


----------



## HLaB (28 Nov 2013)

It was a very mild here this morning and although a bit driech not too misty by the time I set of at 5-10 past 8am. Nothing significant happened except for cars holding me up and I walked the bike by roadworks, which I don't think the Audi driver who passed me 2minutes later liked  more likely he didn't even notice me just like he didn't notice the red light.
Looks like it'll be even more dreich tonight


----------



## fimm (28 Nov 2013)

@Trickedem is that a proper (almost) segregated cycling place? It looks very slightly more "Dutch" than almost anything I've seen in the UK...


----------



## MisterStan (28 Nov 2013)

HLaB said:


> *driech *


Eh?


----------



## Trickedem (28 Nov 2013)

fimm said:


> @Trickedem is that a proper (almost) segregated cycling place? It looks very slightly more "Dutch" than almost anything I've seen in the UK...


Sort of, but it doesn't last very long and the bus stops are on the left. Not a bad effort though. It's in Woolwich


----------



## fossyant (28 Nov 2013)

30 miler or so today. Long route into office, then out this afternoon into the City to get some signatures on some audit documents, then jumped on bike again and off to our auditors to drop the documents off. Bloody security man in the posh office block wouldn't take delivery of the envelope. There I am stood in Lycra with the bike outside unlocked, one eye on the bike, one on the guy. Eventually I persuaded him to take the document, phone upstairs and get someone to collect it. I wasn't leaving the bike anywhere. Then back out of the city and home.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (28 Nov 2013)

Well its official, the Guinness Book of Records have confirmed a world record set for the Cambridge to S Ives commute by MTB Event. A record of 58 minutes set by Kevin Long. He is said to be over joyed. 'I got into a chain gang with 2 others and hanged in there did my turn on the front', 'I never knew chain gangs included MTB's but it was done tonight'

His wife was apparently heard saying 'Your home early, you tea isn't ready yet!'

He said it put it all down to that extra 1 and a half inches.


----------



## Leaway2 (29 Nov 2013)

400bhp said:


> I stopped to help a forlorn cyclist at the side of the road - he's only not gone and tightened his BB when he changed it, so it had worked loose. I dunno, these DiY'ers..
> 
> @Leaway2


All sorted now. Back on it today. Thread lock on order! Thanks for stopping but a tow would have been nice though


----------



## apb (29 Nov 2013)

a heavy dinner, a few drinks, little sleep, head wind, an uphill commute.


----------



## BSRU (29 Nov 2013)

Surprisingly little traffic around this morning, usually Friday morning there as loads of drivers in a mad rush.


----------



## Frood42 (29 Nov 2013)

A nice pootle on the commue last night.
Nothing major to complain about 

Roads were fairly quiet.

Got in a bit of SCR with a bloke on a road bike, he got dropped 
Not seen him before and the odd road bike I do see often nail me on that bit of road where I overtook him.
He did a slightly dodgy undertake at a junction with a slight uphill where I had taken primary to stop close passes, so I tucked in behind as he went by, waited until the cars had cleared, then sailed past, vvrrrooooommmm 

He must be new to the commute to let a fat guy on a hybrid (with lockable front suspension) pass him 
.


----------



## HLaB (29 Nov 2013)

A fast commute due mainly to the lack of traffic, so when I passed the last roundabout (out of town) I decided to go for it and the only thing I encountered was a large quarry lorry at a junction (let it went first, even though I had priority and he had acknowledged me as I wanted to draft it fo a bit back in to the head wind). Back in town I slowed down again but as before there was an absense of traffic and it was still relatively quick. A bit  on this morning perhaps the overtrousers were a bad idea but they kept my office trousers clean and it was fun. Training had been cancelled last night (most folk didnt fancy the greasy roads in the dark), so I went out for a fast/slow 18miler (rather than a continuously fast session) and a 10miles or 10 inches TT on the rollers (26.2mph) so I had plety of energy in my legs today; hope I feel the same way tonight!


----------



## HLaB (29 Nov 2013)

BSRU said:


> Surprisingly little traffic around this morning, usually Friday morning there as loads of drivers in a mad rush.


Ditto, is there something I didn't know


----------



## Frood42 (29 Nov 2013)

Lovely and quiet on the slightly smaller roads this morning, its almost like the schools are off 
Apart from that it was an ok commute, wasn't too cold, so the new shorts were a good buy the other week. 

One thing did annoy me, a motorcycle officer had pulled a car over today, and the car driver decided to park right across the cycle/pedestrian crossing.
It didn't look like he had broken down and it looked like the officer was giving him a ticket.
I have to say it wasn't a problem for me, I got off the bike and walked around the small gap the car had left, but it does irritate me that people think it is ok to just block pedestrian access ways/crossings like that.






.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Nov 2013)

Front wheel slide this morning, took a right hand bend too tightly and away it went, just as I was thinking I'm going off here, the wheel gripped and the bike righted itself. Six months ago I would have panicked and been off. Other than the peanut in a Jag coming straight across me on a crossroads a nice uneventful ride into work. Wind has picked up again as well.


----------



## jagman.2003 (29 Nov 2013)

HLaB said:


> Ditto, is there something I didn't know


Same here, had only 10 cars pass me in about 5 miles.


----------



## jagman.2003 (29 Nov 2013)

Steady ride in this morning. I thought my legs were a bit underpowered, until I realised I had a headwind..! 
Getting the hang of the layers again this morning. Only taken me two months. Just a mild sweat.
Hoping this mornings headwind will be still be there for a tailwind ride home later.


----------



## MisterStan (29 Nov 2013)

The Claud had an overnight deflation, so being a lazy git, I chucked the pannier contents into a rucksack and jumped on the best bike. Good pace all the way in, apart from a short period where I chatted with @kevin_cambs_uk (on his still gleaming MTB) and the purple Gazelle guy.


----------



## HLaB (29 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Front wheel slide this morning, took a right hand bend too tightly and away it went, just as I was thinking I'm going off here, the wheel gripped and the bike righted itself. Six months ago I would have panicked and been off. Other than the peanut in a Jag coming straight across me on a crossroads a nice uneventful ride into work. Wind has picked up again as well.


Nicely recovered! I had never lost a front wheel until this year, I've lost it twice now  Fortunately pulling off from nearly stationery


----------



## potsy (29 Nov 2013)

Seems like everyday there are a new set of roadworks on my commute, this time it's on the main road from gatley to Cheadle, temporary lights and a narrow road meant even my best filtering only got me halfway up the queue. 

Bike looks like it's been off roading for a month instead of 3 commutes on the roads


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Nov 2013)

HLaB said:


> Nicely recovered! I had never lost a front wheel until this year, I've lost it twice now  Fortunately pulling off from nearly stationery



More luck than judgement I think.


----------



## benb (29 Nov 2013)

So the TfL taxi driver who decided to overtake me dangerously closely through a pinch point was of the opinion that because he didn't hit me, that proved he had left me enough space. Thanks.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (29 Nov 2013)

MisterStan said:


> The Claud had an overnight deflation, so being a lazy git, I chucked the pannier contents into a rucksack and jumped on the best bike. Good pace all the way in, apart from a short period where I chatted with @kevin_cambs_uk (on his still gleaming MTB) and the purple Gazelle guy.


 
LOL, Peterborough Mark is what I calll him!


----------



## MisterStan (29 Nov 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> LOL, Peterborough Mark is what I calll him!


Hahaha! I've just remembered what he said this morning! 
I commented on how clean Kevin's MTB was and Peterborough Mark likened it to a Chelsea Tractor as it's never been off road!


----------



## fossyant (29 Nov 2013)

Windy one - still did just short of 16 miles into the city centre just because. Quick route is 9.


----------



## glenn forger (29 Nov 2013)

It's colder too, with a wind. Just rode back with filler and gloss paint and an Indian meal from M&S and a crosswind buffeted my panniers.


----------



## jagman.2003 (29 Nov 2013)

glenn forger said:


> It's colder too, with a wind. Just rode back with filler and gloss paint and an Indian meal from M&S and a* crosswind buffeted my panniers.*



Indian food can do that!


----------



## glenn forger (29 Nov 2013)




----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (29 Nov 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Hahaha! I've just remembered what he said this morning!
> I commented on how clean Kevin's MTB was and Peterborough Mark likened it to a Chelsea Tractor as it's never been off road!


Luckily even the snow is clean when its out for that!


----------



## potsy (29 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> Windy one - still did just short of 16 miles into the city centre just because. Quick route is 9.


Hoping it eases off a bit for the ride home, Friday legs and all that


----------



## Hacienda71 (29 Nov 2013)

potsy said:


> Hoping it eases off a bit for the ride home, Friday legs and all that



A head wind adds resistance to your training it's good........21mph overall average there and back for me today. Fastest outward leg I have managed on that route.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Nov 2013)

First for me tonight, I hit a rat. I'm okay, bike is okay, rat was laid out. #prayforratty


----------



## HLaB (29 Nov 2013)

I had to pick up a wheel this evening I was going to take a longer route but I chickened out when I saw the wind had got up and cycled the direct way back; it wasn't bad actually


----------



## MisterStan (29 Nov 2013)

Bloody windy, head windy!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (29 Nov 2013)

Truly demoralising head wind coming home.
1 hr 10, which was not too bad, but a few more weeks of that on the MTB and I think I will be dead!
The re build of the road bike is starting again in earnest!
Caught by @MisterStan again!


----------



## fossyant (29 Nov 2013)

Pretty sure I saw Shane Sutton this morning in Cheadle. Full GB kit on a GB issue Dogma/Prince, but with a Sky Kash helmet with the filled in vents. Seen him last week too. Thought he lived above Wills Wheels but may have moved. Trim and quick he was.


----------



## BrynCP (30 Nov 2013)

Three weeks with only one person trying to kill me (and that was on Day 1!)

Then today two decided to have a go at knocking me off.

A man in a "luxury car" decided the cars on the other side of the road needed a bit of space, so he pulled into the bike lane, right in front of me Luckily at 10mph I could stop and avoid hitting his car - I wouldn't have fancied arguing over who pays the £3k repair bill.

Then a man in a car/van type contraption. He liked my leg, and tried rubbing his car up against it like a cat. Perhaps he didn't see me and my luminous green jacket. In fact, I think he was either (1) annoyed at cyclists, or (2) an incompetent driver because he did it not once, not twice, but three times. In the end I decided to stick behind him and go his speed as he clearly wanted me off the bike for some reason.

All the guidance says avoid coming up the left of cars, even when this is where the cycle / filter lanes are, as drivers don't check their inside mirror. I am a drive of 6 years and I have always checked my inside mirror - I borrowed a car once without one and it felt so wrong.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (1 Dec 2013)

Head wind was bad fri night, I could have done without it, as my ankle was hurting from an off Thursday night, same ankle I chipped the bone off, which I had just recovered from. Feeling better today, road bike freshly fettled and looking forward to the mornings commute


----------



## Beebo (2 Dec 2013)

Lovely ride in.
Late autumn is great when it's mild, still and dry. Loving the musty smell of fallen leaves in Greenwich park.


----------



## Frood42 (2 Dec 2013)

Roads fairly quiet again, nothing much happening except the usual, chilly this morning 

Guaranteed on my commute around Greater/Central London:
There's always someone in a vehicle doing stupidly fast speeds in a 30mph zone 
There's always at least one ignorant/self entitled twunt in a motor vehicle who does not know what a horn is actually for (not always aimed at me!) 
There's always vehicles entering the ASL's despite the lights being red 
There's always vehicles parked in the cycle lanes 
There's always pedestrians more interested in their mobiles than what is around them 
.


----------



## BSRU (2 Dec 2013)

Nice weather for riding this morning, cool and calm, first ride of winter


----------



## HLaB (2 Dec 2013)

Just a short 5.75 miles for me, nothing really to report other than the weather, still and foggy in parts.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Dec 2013)

'twas a tough old commute this morning. My leg's are certainly feeling the effects of yesterday's hilly 100 ride.


----------



## Stephen C (2 Dec 2013)

Good ride in this morning, thanked 2 cars and a lorry for waiting and overtaking sensibly and got a wave back, more than the miserable types on bikes!


----------



## EthelF (2 Dec 2013)

On a whim, and a trifle bored with my usual route options on my way from Wandsworth to the City, I decided to try a different route to work this morning to see what I would encounter, passing Clapham Junction and along Wandsworth Road. And what did I encounter? 5km of almost uninterrupted nose-to-tail cars, buses and hgvs going nowhere in a hurry along a narrow road with only sporadic, blocked bus lanes. Average moving speed for the commute was a shocker!

Back to one of my usual routes tomorrow!


----------



## Rouge79 (2 Dec 2013)

Saw a gap and went for it, Bloody car decided to go left and the gap very quickly started to close!!! 


Thankgod for sharp disc brakes!!! 

A 50/50 incident so i kept calm and didn't make any fuss.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Dec 2013)

Lovely and warm tonight, shorts time again


----------



## HLaB (2 Dec 2013)

Just a slow bimble from me tonight with a trip to the supermarket to buy tea  if I ever get round to making it


----------



## fossyant (2 Dec 2013)

Scalped an electric bike tonight whilst going up hill. He looked like he was doing well, then heard the whine of the motor.


----------



## 400bhp (2 Dec 2013)

First commute on the 26"er at my new place of work (June this year). Played squash then tanked it back. Averaged 18 on the heavy bugger too.


----------



## BSRU (3 Dec 2013)

Another nice winters day for a commute, dry and warmish plus no wind.
Almost taken out by a pedestrian at some traffic lights they decided to cross the road without looking.


----------



## Beebo (3 Dec 2013)

What a smooth run in this morning. I put new cassette, chain ring, chain and jockey wheels on last night.


----------



## potsy (3 Dec 2013)

This morning was an official 'recovery ride'


----------



## HLaB (3 Dec 2013)

The forecast was completely wrong again (forecast overcast, turning out ). Another typical commute, nothing to report other than the weather. I could do with pumping my tyres up however, but I like the lower psi when there's a possibility of ice.


----------



## jagman.2003 (3 Dec 2013)

Steady ride in this morning. Slight head wind. Legs were feeling it a bit. Suspect they were getting cold. Will adjust the 6 degree layer option.


----------



## apb (3 Dec 2013)

Nursery run this morning, the wee man didn't want his gloves or hat on and since it was mild i didn't push it. He said before we set off "Lachy likes the cold". I replied "Well, you're in the right country".

He was quiet, but happy.


----------



## Frood42 (3 Dec 2013)

Last nights commute was the usual, nothing to report 
.


----------



## Frood42 (3 Dec 2013)

Decided to wear my wind/rain proof jacket on the commute this morning as it was a bit nippy, but while I was toasty for part of the ride once I got nearer the end of the ride the accumulated sweat made it quite cold 


Took the jacket off at work and it looked like I had been out in the rain 

Apart from that, pretty uneventful and the roads were quite quiet.
.


----------



## Old Walrus (3 Dec 2013)

Just getting back into the commuting lark with a chilly 6 miles in this morning (04.45) on the Mid Sussex roads.

Freelander driver parked at side of road by a junction, indicating left with brake lights aglow, probably on his/her mobile, I pulled out to give a wide berth as they decided to pull out from the kerb, woo whoo! Nice to see life is still exciting on the commute......

Exposure Joystick on flash + Lezyne MegaDrive = No excuse for SMIDSY


----------



## Twelve Spokes (3 Dec 2013)

Felt like crap and threw up on the ride in.Was cold but that didn't bother me.Car undertook another at Mile End and found me in the way.Alerted by his headlights I dived left when I could and he passes giving me a wave plus the hazard lights.Weird.Went longer route in as I don't usually get a chance to go via Tower Bridge.Another dodgy incident about a mile from Tower Bridge,but I think car was alerted by my right hand low down superflash.(I have three lights on the back (one on the left,steady one on the right,steady and seatpost flashing.)...managed to go further left again and he passed.Coming back I felt like death and my back ached but managed to make it to Homebase for a bit of shopping.Not bad coming back apart from Keltbray lorry on Upper Thames street with me in the cycle lane plus peds standing right on the edge of the pavement giving me very little space between myself and the lorry.Stuck behind it when it did actually manage to overtake me right at the top.


----------



## potsy (3 Dec 2013)

Decided to have a detour on the way home, need the miles to get me towards my yearly 6000 target.
An extra 5.5 was added which was enough considering I've ridden for 9 straight days now, quite gloomy even at 2pm, had to put my lights on


----------



## Stephen C (3 Dec 2013)

Saw there was no wind for this morning, so extended my commute to 30 miles, really enjoyed as I got away from the usual rat-runs, will try and do it more regularly.

Only other trouble is my front wheel bearings are getting worse quicker than hoped, might have to bring forward the wheel replacement...


----------



## 400bhp (3 Dec 2013)

Well, i was perhaps 3 seconds from death this morning.

Coming towards a right turn off a single carriageway road (to Staff West Car Park off Thorley Lane for those that know @Leaway2). There was a row of cars coming from the other direction meaning that the car behind me had to wait to overtake. He/she held back at a safe distance. I am 100 yards from the turning and signal right. The cars have cleared coming towards me. I move to the right of the lane and am about to turn when I see a grey flash go past my right shoulder. I did a WTF moment as I had earlier noticed the car directly behind me was white.

Turned out that a car had overtaken the car directly behind me I wouldn't have stood a chance in font of an accelerating car.


----------



## potsy (3 Dec 2013)

400bhp said:


> Well, i was perhaps 3 seconds from death this morning.
> 
> Coming towards a right turn off a single carriageway road (to Staff West Car Park off Thorley Lane for those that know @Leaway2). There was a row of cars coming from the other direction meaning that the car behind me had to wait to overtake. He/she held back at a safe distance. I am 100 yards from the turning and signal right. The cars have cleared coming towards me. I move to the right of the lane and am about to turn when I see a grey flash go past my right shoulder. I did a WTF moment as I had earlier noticed the car directly behind me was white.
> 
> Turned out that a car had overtaken the car directly behind me I wouldn't have stood a chance in font of an accelerating car.


Blimey!!


----------



## 3narf (3 Dec 2013)

I've found it quite hard these past few days.

Having a broken rib doesn't help!


----------



## 3narf (3 Dec 2013)

400bhp said:


> Well, i was perhaps 3 seconds from death this morning.
> 
> Coming towards a right turn off a single carriageway road (to Staff West Car Park off Thorley Lane for those that know @Leaway2). There was a row of cars coming from the other direction meaning that the car behind me had to wait to overtake. He/she held back at a safe distance. I am 100 yards from the turning and signal right. The cars have cleared coming towards me. I move to the right of the lane and am about to turn when I see a grey flash go past my right shoulder. I did a WTF moment as I had earlier noticed the car directly behind me was white.
> 
> Turned out that a car had overtaken the car directly behind me I wouldn't have stood a chance in font of an accelerating car.


 
I'm not overly keen on Thorley Lane. It's too close to the motorway for my liking...


----------



## potsy (3 Dec 2013)

Thursday might be a rest day for me, the car needs a run out 

Especially as I go <------------- way at 2pm


----------



## fossyant (3 Dec 2013)

The motorway signs were warning of wind fit Thurs. I was in the car after cycling home as I went to pick up those T6 battery boxes from the courier.


----------



## HLaB (3 Dec 2013)

Just a short 2.4miles for me this evening so I could get home and relax before going for a decent ride to test out my new light.

Edit I forgot to say I also got to test my brakes out when a car gave way and decided it had waited 2 secs to long and pulled off again.


----------



## Telemark (3 Dec 2013)

HLaB said:


> Just a short 2.4miles for me this evening so I could get home and relax before going for a decent ride to test out my new light.


and ...? What is it? Did it work? 

My commute was the usual 10 miles to work, 7 miles home - pretty much in the dark both ways now, especially with clouds in the way of the dawn 
Amazingly benign and warm conditions again, but Thursday's yellow wind warning looks a bit scary ... 60+ mph gusts, I think I'll leave the bike at home.


----------



## HLaB (4 Dec 2013)

Telemark said:


> and ...? What is it? Did it work?


http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cateye-volt-300.144917/


----------



## martint235 (4 Dec 2013)

Legs really not interested today. Don't know if it's lethargy from sitting on the sofa for two days or the fact I was coming to work.


----------



## BSRU (4 Dec 2013)

Short 26km ride in this morning with two cockwomble encounters.
First cockwomble SMIDGAF'd me to join a queue of traffic about 20 metres after the junction.
Second cockwomble, a driver for parts delivery company, who always drives like a cockwomble but this time I'm going to complain as I am fed up of it.
Not feeling too good head cold and that Wednesday morning feeling so took it easier than usual.


----------



## MisterStan (4 Dec 2013)

Big accident on the A14 meant we got to laugh at the drivers as we cycled underneath the road on the Busway, then busy on Milton Road - filtertastic for me! Oh and it was raining.

Edit: I'll just add that we were laughing at those stuck in traffic, not those involved in the incident.


----------



## jagman.2003 (4 Dec 2013)

Good ride home yesterday with slight tailwind. Legs back to form with a couple more degrees on the thermometer.
Overtook a hybrid, on a hill, one pannier, grinding along, almost overtook him with him out of the saddle & me in, but he dropped down when he sensed me gaining fast! Great way to finish after 14 miles.
I had mountain bike, two panniers, beard & many more lights! Twice the weight & wind resistance easily.

Also got beeped by another cyclist. In a friendly way. Going in the opposite direction. A fun sounding horn, sort've clown style. Anyone know what horn that might be?


----------



## HLaB (4 Dec 2013)

Driech is about the best way to describe it this morning and the roads were really congsted too, even though I was out before the school peak , so I cut through the city centre at a walking pace. Nothing else to report; except when I got to work I'm told there had been a road accident on the Parkway (aka urban Motorway) hence the chaos on the local roads.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Dec 2013)

HLaB said:


> Driech is about the best way to describe it this morning and the roads were really congsted too, even though I was out before the school peak , so I cut through the city centre at a walking pace. Nothing else to report; except when I got to work I'm told there had been a road accident on the Parkway (aka urban Motorway) hence the chaos on the local roads.



Driech? Seen you post it a few times and still can't work out what it means.

Nice quite ride in for me, reversed some of the route to take advantage of the wind, I was still very slow


----------



## MisterStan (4 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> *Driech?* Seen you post it a few times and still can't work out what it means.


See here I had to Google it the other day!


----------



## HLaB (4 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Driech? Seen you post it a few times and still can't work out what it means.
> 
> Nice quite ride in for me, reversed some of the route to take advantage of the wind, I was still very slow


Driech


> A combination of dull, overcast, drizzly, cold, misty and miserable weather. At least 4 of the above adjectives must apply before the weather is truly dreich
> _it was a dreich day_


Its a pretty common word up north and apparently its an old north of England word too, it sums up days like today. I'm not looking forward to tomorrows commute, apparently the wind will be gusting up to 49mph but hopefully it won't be driech 

Edit: Cross Posted with Mister Stan


----------



## apb (4 Dec 2013)

Nice little putle in for me and the wee man. We saw some ships on the forth, some swans by the water of leith.

Really enjoy our commutes in.


----------



## Beebo (4 Dec 2013)

400bhp said:


> Well, i was perhaps 3 seconds from death this morning.
> 
> .


Horrible, you would have had no chance, what a impatient driver.
I hate right turns, so much so that I try to limit them on my commute.I do my 12 mile ride with only one elective right hand turn.


----------



## Stephen C (4 Dec 2013)

Slow, but comfortable ride in, bit wet and dirty, but was entertained by the display of physics on my front wheel as a blob of excess grease made it's way from the hub along one of the spokes. Also had a good chuckle at the huge queue of traffic from Trumpington to Grantchester, no idea what the hold up was in town though.


----------



## Frood42 (4 Dec 2013)

Last night was a bit busier than usual on the traffic side, not really sure why, for the most part I could filter and left any impatient motons far, far behind as they got stuck in all the queues 

Other than that, not a bad ride, although Thursday is not looking at all appealing 
.


----------



## MisterStan (4 Dec 2013)

Stephen C said:


> Also had a good chuckle at the huge queue of traffic from Trumpington to Grantchester, no idea what the hold up was in town though.


A14 was closed at Milton - the usual chaos ensued! Cambridge is better by bike!


----------



## Frood42 (4 Dec 2013)

This mornings ride was fine, had one idiot pass me a bit too closely... he got a very loud shout which I know he heard, as when I filtered past and gave him a very dirty look he seemed to look a bit guilty.
When he passed me again further down the road he gave me loads of space 
Of course we had a little unintentional SCR or a bit of leap frog all the way down the road as there are quite a few traffic lights!
I wasn't even trying  It was just cars holding cars up while I cycled in the bus lane in primary to stop close passing undertakers 

Cold again, and Thursday is looking horrid for wind 
.


----------



## jagman.2003 (4 Dec 2013)

[quote="Cold again, and Thursday is looking horrid for wind .[/quote]
Yes, just looked at wind directions & speed for tomorrow. Against me on the way to work. Then slowly turning & increasing speed to be...against me on the way home. That would be three times in two weeks!


----------



## Stephen C (4 Dec 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Cambridge is better by bike!



Definitely, I used to work in the centre and could easily beat a car from 3 miles out to the centre, so much traffic even when it was "clear". I now circumnavigate so get to see 3 main routes in (A1307, A1309, A603) nearly all are at a standstill in the mornings


----------



## HLaB (4 Dec 2013)

MisterStan said:


> A14 was closed at Milton - the usual chaos ensued! Cambridge is better by bike!


I haven't been to Cambridge often once on a weekday a year and a half ago and the Trumpinton Road was gridlocked and I cycled in the Sunday the week before last and even then the A10 was gridlocked


----------



## MisterStan (4 Dec 2013)

HLaB said:


> I haven't been to Cambridge often once on a weekday a year and a half ago and the Trumpinton Road was gridlocked and I cycled in the Sunday the week before last and even then the A10 was gridlocked


Sounds about right. On the rare occasions I use the bus now, I immediately regret it, due to sitting in traffic for so long - by the time I get home, sometimes I could have ridden there and back!


----------



## paul04 (4 Dec 2013)

Nice ride into work, I thought it was quiet on the roads, finished early today,so went the long way home. got home and the postman had delivered a parcel, a new CREE XM-L T6 front light, I put the battery on charge and fixed the light on the bike (temporary fix, will finish it at weekend) and will test it in the morning


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (4 Dec 2013)

Beginning to bond with the MTB now, I have realised that flogging myself to death to get a descent speed is a waste of time. Its more of a shire horse than a race horse. She is going to get me thru winter when there's all the snow and ice, and since I realised that this week its been much better. The legs have really caught on with the effort required, and I am back to 7 am starts which was what the road bike was. Plus now the weather is getting bad and cold, punctures will be easier, cause getting Gator Skins back on when your hands a frozen is a very unpleasant experience and the MTB don't have that problem with the bigger tyres. Also the fitness will not be lost over winter hammering the MTB everyday.

So all in al a better week. Plus mudguards are the future!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (5 Dec 2013)

Wow windy this morning!
most a tail wind! I will pay for that going home!


----------



## tommillski (5 Dec 2013)

Mornin' all. I've decided to join the CC Commute Club! Luckily i'm on the south coast so not much wind, just very cold today.

Recently noticed a lot of people putting their hands in their pockets whilst cycling along recently.. it's flippin' scary to watch. Saw 3 today, got stuck behind two different people doing it down bus lanes, swirving all over the place! Really hard to get past them.

Also got cut up by some arse desperate to overtake on the infamous new cycle path at the end of my commute: 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43HjAEDp8W0


----------



## BSRU (5 Dec 2013)

Looked out to see ice on the roads so thought ice bike this morning but by the time I got out it had gone, apart from a few places in the countryside.
Oh well a good workout for my legs at least.

Good result from reporting the car parts van driver yesterday, the company took it seriously and had a word with the driver, a satisfactory outcome for me.


----------



## HLaB (5 Dec 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> She is going to get me thru winter when there's all the snow and ice


So thats one morning in January then 

Surprise, surprise, today's forecasted Armageddon never came


----------



## mangid (5 Dec 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Wow windy this morning!
> most a tail wind! I will pay for that going home!



Err, don't you come into Cambridge in the mornings? Twas mostly side/head (SW) along the busway. Wind is changing this afternoon, NW, so headwind home, and tail(ish) for me depending on extension I take :-)

Family on Tandem were struggling this morning, both had heads down, twas a real slog between Longstanton and Westwick.


----------



## HLaB (5 Dec 2013)

tommillski said:


> Mornin' all. I've decided to join the CC Commute Club! Luckily i'm on the south coast so not much wind, just very cold today.
> 
> Recently noticed a lot of people putting their hands in their pockets whilst cycling along recently.. it's flippin' scary to watch. Saw 3 today, got stuck behind two different people doing it down bus lanes, swirving all over the place! Really hard to get past them.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the club 

That gradual swerve over a painted lane will always happen, especially with vans/ ambulances when they might be carrying a load/patient in the back that they don't want bouncing all over the place


----------



## HLaB (5 Dec 2013)

mangid said:


> Err, don't you come into Cambridge in the mornings? Twas mostly side/head (SW) along the busway. Wind is changing this afternoon, NW, so headwind home, and tail(ish) for me depending on extension I take :-)
> 
> Family on Tandem were struggling this morning, both had heads down, twas a real slog between Longstanton and Westwick.


I only cycled a mile or two west before turning for a tail wind; it didn't seem that bad though.


----------



## Beebo (5 Dec 2013)

tommillski said:


> Recently noticed a lot of people putting their hands in their pockets whilst cycling along recently.. it's flippin' scary to watch.


 Yep, seen that, it would be much easier to get some gloves rather than cycle with your hands in pockets.


----------



## Frood42 (5 Dec 2013)

tommillski said:


> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43HjAEDp8W0[/quote]
> .




WTF is that...???!!??? 

What is it with road designers? 
Burn it off the road! Burn it off now!
.


----------



## Frood42 (5 Dec 2013)

tommillski said:


> Mornin' all. I've decided to join the CC Commute Club!


----------



## robjh (5 Dec 2013)

Windy in the Midlands - 40 mph gusts according to met office, and it felt like it. Where I had the wind right behind me it was a great ride, but crosswinds were a different story, twice I felt myself wobbling and pulled into the verge, with impatient motor vehicles behind me. Went slowly and carefully after that.


----------



## fossyant (5 Dec 2013)

Wind wasn't too bad as I set off, but it was definately picking up as the ride in continued. Slow one for me as I'm suffering with 'post operative pain' in the saddle department.

Here is hoping for a 70 mph tail wind home (watch it change direction).


----------



## sazzaa (5 Dec 2013)

Took the car in today, gusts up to 80mph. Still saw 3 or 4 people cycling into work, giving it death. Mentalists.


----------



## Frood42 (5 Dec 2013)

Last nights commute wasn't bad, wearing the wind/waterproof is getting to be a problem, as while it keeps me quite warm on the first half of the commute, once the sweat has built up it can make the second half of the commute uncomfortable as it cools my core down too much... shall have to think about that.

Although there have been some very inconsiderate drivers out there recently, not a problem for me, but they have been a problem for other road users, and have been blocking up lanes, very rude of them, but more filtering opportunities for me 
So much fun to be had filtering traffic and overtaking drivers, and laughing as they are left behind to stew in a queue  (sorry, but you do it to yourselves).
.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Dec 2013)

Very very windy, one of the hardest rides to work I have done, first bit of headwind took all my energy, so when I did get a tailwind I couldn't take advantage of it, still did 43 miles but was shattered when I got off the bike.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Dec 2013)

Was very cold and blustery this morning. Thankfully no rain though it's due later apparently.
I also saw a family on a tandem on my commute this morning. Father and little lady. I said you look like you are having fun. She said she was bless her. And it did look jolly good fun. We then had a little pretend race.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Dec 2013)

Frood42 said:


> Last nights commute wasn't bad, wearing the wind/waterproof is getting to be a problem, as while it keeps me quite warm on the first half of the commute, *once the sweat has built up it can make the second half of the commute uncomfortable as it cools my core down too much*... shall have to think about that.
> 
> Although there have been some very inconsiderate drivers out there recently, not a problem for me, but they have been a problem for other road users, and have been blocking up lanes, very rude of them, but more filtering opportunities for me
> So much fun to be had filtering traffic and overtaking drivers, and laughing as they are left behind to stew in a queue  (sorry, but you do it to yourselves).
> .



Try wearing a merino base layer, it will wick the sweat away from the body so you shouldn't get the cooling down effect.


----------



## James Ots (5 Dec 2013)

My commute is only 2.5km so the wind didn't make a whole lot of difference to my time, though along one straight I was about 10mph slower than usual. On the plus side, Mr White Van Man gave me loads of room as I wobbled around in the sidewinds. And the weather forecast for the ride home has been downgraded from 25mph headwinds and heavy rain to 15mph headwinds and no rain.


----------



## mangid (5 Dec 2013)

HLaB said:


> I only cycled a mile or two west before turning for a tail wind; it didn't seem that bad though.



Gusting towards 40Knots down here in Cambridge, 20Knots average. 

The Longstanton Westwick stretch of the busway is quite open, and slowly turns S, can be really hard.

There's a dad and daughter who commute in to Cambridge from Willingham (?) along there in all weathers. Used to be dad and 2 daughters on a Tridam (?), but eldest now makes her own way I think, so down 33% on power ;-).


----------



## Frood42 (5 Dec 2013)

This mornings commute was a mix of horrid head/side winds, which also increased the chill factor quite a bit 
It was unpleasent (and had me swearing) when turning a corner and hitting a wall of wind, especially when in primary.  

I was really hoping for at least a little bit of a tail wind, but with it swirling between buildings like it was I seemed to miss out 

The trip home should be interesting... 
.


----------



## BSRU (5 Dec 2013)

Frood42 said:


> Last nights commute wasn't bad, wearing the wind/waterproof is getting to be a problem, as while it keeps me quite warm on the first half of the commute, once the sweat has built up it can make the second half of the commute uncomfortable as it cools my core down too much... shall have to think about that.


No need for waterproof jacket unless it's heaving it down and it's cold, windproof is far better in the winter.


----------



## HLaB (5 Dec 2013)

mangid said:


> Gusting towards 40Knots down here in Cambridge, 20Knots average.
> 
> The Longstanton Westwick stretch of the busway is quite open, and slowly turns S, can be really hard.
> 
> There's a dad and daughter who commute in to Cambridge from Willingham (?) along there in all weathers. Used to be dad and 2 daughters on a Tridam (?), but eldest now makes her own way I think, so down 33% on power ;-).


Its supposed to be that here too but its not the 90mph + gusts/ blizzards that elsewhere is experiencing; I doubt anybody would have cycled over the FRB totay


----------



## Frood42 (5 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Try wearing a merino base layer, it will wick the sweat away from the body so you shouldn't get the cooling down effect.


 
I wear a long sleeve running top, and a long sleeve running fleece, the problem seems to be that they both get soaked through with sweat, and of course as I am also wearing the wind/water proof it has nowhere to go and so cools me down.
Even when I do not wear the jacket this also happens to some degree, but a little less.

Perhaps if I get the merino layer I can dump the jacket 
Not sure I can sweat less though 
.


----------



## HLaB (5 Dec 2013)

@Frood42 Softshell


----------



## Frood42 (5 Dec 2013)

HLaB said:


> @Frood42 Softshell


 
Just been looking on wiggle at the softshell jackets, Gore certainly know how to charge 

May have to go with something like this:
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/altura-transformer-convertible-windproof-jacket-2012/

Although pay once rather than several times even if high might be the better way to go, although that would be next pay day...
.


----------



## HLaB (5 Dec 2013)

Frood42 said:


> Just been looking on wiggle at the softshell jackets, Gore certainly know how to charge
> 
> May have to go with something like this:
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/altura-transformer-convertible-windproof-jacket-2012/
> ...


 I've got a few softshells with short sleeves and in all honesty I hardly ever remove them (especially the thicker ones, if its cold enough to wear them its too cold to remove sleeves ) some reviews say that type of softshell can let in water. FWIW a prime example is my Gore one (previous Christmas present), I don't think I've ever removed the sleeves; never found water a problem though.


----------



## jagman.2003 (5 Dec 2013)

jagman.2003 said:


> [quote="Cold again, and Thursday is looking horrid for wind .





> Yes, just looked at wind directions & speed for tomorrow. Against me on the way to work. Then slowly turning & increasing speed to be...against me on the way home. That would be three times in two weeks!



Woohoo..! left the bike at home today based on forecast. But tomorrow's forecast, tail wind in & tail wind home....nice! With the wind resistance of the mountain bike & panniers it'll be like a ship in full sail.


----------



## robjh (5 Dec 2013)

May have to go with something like this:
[URL said:


> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/altura-transformer-convertible-windproof-jacket-2012/[/url]
> 
> Although pay once rather than several times even if high might be the better way to go, although that would be next pay day...
> .


 
I got one of them for £45 at http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/3507...&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=83
It's a lot thinner than I expected and needs to be worn with other layers in winter but it certainly is windproof and has been pretty good so far. I've been out in it in light rain with no problem too. The zips on the arms look like they may be a weak point if taken on/off too many times though. It doesn't seem brilliantly breathable, but then what is?


----------



## mangid (5 Dec 2013)

HLaB said:


> Its supposed to be that here too but its not the 90mph + gusts/ blizzards that elsewhere is experiencing; I doubt anybody would have cycled over the FRB totay



It does sounds pretty bad doesn't it, missing home :-)


----------



## Stephen C (5 Dec 2013)

Considering the major side wind and the tired legs, I actually quite enjoyed this morning, only a few hairy moments when it felt like my bike was being taken out from under me. Looking forward to the potential tailwind this evening!


----------



## Frood42 (5 Dec 2013)

jagman.2003 said:


> Woohoo..! left the bike at home today based on forecast. .


 
 

It was rather blowy today, but it wasn't that bad! 




jagman.2003 said:


> But tomorrow's forecast, tail wind in & tail wind home....nice! With the wind resistance of the mountain bike & panniers it'll be like a ship in full sail.


 
Yeah, right, full on headwind I suspect  
.


----------



## sazzaa (5 Dec 2013)

Been cycling since summer and don't think I've ever experienced a tailwind yet.


----------



## Origamist (5 Dec 2013)

The first 4 miles were pretty tough this morning (heading West) - at one stage a Maccy Ds paper bag overtook me and left me for dead...


----------



## HLaB (5 Dec 2013)

mangid said:


> It does sounds pretty bad doesn't it, missing home :-)


Just think of the Strava sections


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (5 Dec 2013)

mangid said:


> Err, don't you come into Cambridge in the mornings? Twas mostly side/head (SW) along the busway. Wind is changing this afternoon, NW, so headwind home, and tail(ish) for me depending on extension I take :-)
> 
> Family on Tandem were struggling this morning, both had heads down, twas a real slog between Longstanton and Westwick.


When I got on the busway at at Ives it's a head wind thru the car park then a left turn and then it keeps going more left
On the MTB I was at my first check point 5 mins early!
It then swings very slightly right at swavesey but I still call it tail wind
Then it's down to the big curve or dead mans curve as I call that section but although the uphill is tough its still flat by Yorkshire standards! And your sheltered by the dip as the busway hides you a bit and trees help
Do head down and just kept going before the next section which I call telegraph road!


The guy on the tandem needs a medal !


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (5 Dec 2013)

HLaB said:


> So thats one morning in January then
> 
> Surprise, surprise, today's forecasted Armageddon never came


There is more snow than I thought
Last winter I recorded 3 snow events one was about 8 inches which is not road bike territory but the MTB is fine but with the spiked tyres and the following few days of the ice at -11 which was a diddle!

The MTB comes into play when the busway is flooded and you can still cycle along the bumpy grass banks 

I have done. 2 winters on the road bike and its just no fun too dangerous 

MTB for winter for me


----------



## HLaB (5 Dec 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> There is more snow than I thought
> Last winter I recorded 3 snow events one was about 8 inches which is not road bike territory but the MTB is fine but with the spiked tyres and the following few days of the ice at -11 which was a diddle!
> 
> The MTB comes into play when the busway is flooded and you can still cycle along the bumpy grass banks
> ...


My road bike was out every day; the snow events just 30miles uo the road never got over 1cm  There was a lot of floods though.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (5 Dec 2013)

Looks like a real humdinger head wind for the ride home !


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (5 Dec 2013)

HLaB said:


> My road bike was out every day; the snow events just 30miles uo the road never got over 1cm  There was a lot of floods though.




I remember going down the busway and it was 8 inches me and the wife went to have a look the day before 
The trickier thing was getting to the busway but once on it was brilliant although I fell off once! But the snow broke the fall


----------



## Stephen C (5 Dec 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Looks like a real humdinger head wind for the ride home !



I think we cycle the exact opposite directions from Cambridge, looks like a humdinger tail wind to me!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Dec 2013)

Still very windy in Leicester, time to get changed and go into battle


----------



## martinclive (5 Dec 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> The guy on the tandem needs a medal !



Think his name is Jeremy - seen him solo only once - as you would expect he had a really nice classic steel racer with friction shifters

Good luck in the wind tonight! Might see you in the morning...


----------



## Rouge79 (5 Dec 2013)

LOL almost got blown over while waiting at a et of lights.


----------



## mangid (5 Dec 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> The guy on the tandem needs a medal !



As does the lass ! I'm sure during the summer months I've seen her reading a book as the go along, not so today :-)


----------



## paul04 (5 Dec 2013)

I think I was lucky today, missed the wind and rain on the ride into work, all day long I could see the wind getting stronger, thinking about the ride home, but about 1pm the wind seem to die down a little, and by 4pm and home time the wind was not that bad.
just as I was about 100 yards from home the bike felt funny, checked the back tyre and it was flat. so a puncture repair when I got home.(a very small bit of glass in the tyre)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Dec 2013)

Wind not a problem at all on the home leg, the leaves and all the twigs and branches did slow me down a hell of a lot though


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (5 Dec 2013)

Stephen C said:


> I think we cycle the exact opposite directions from Cambridge, looks like a humdinger tail wind to me!


 It was !


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (5 Dec 2013)

mangid said:


> As does the lass ! I'm sure during the summer months I've seen her reading a book as the go along, not so today :-)



She does, although if I was on the back I am sure I would take it easy !!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (5 Dec 2013)

martinclive said:


> Think his name is Jeremy - seen him solo only once - as you would expect he had a really nice classic steel racer with friction shifters
> 
> Good luck in the wind tonight! Might see you in the morning...


You might its a tail wind I may be able to keep up on the MTB


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (5 Dec 2013)

Crikey what a ride home. Deserted on the bus way saw 3 cyclist and 2 joggers.

When I said earlier I have bonded with the MTB, when I got off tonight I thought I physically had! You know its a tough slog home when the muscles in your arse ache.

I really love the more extreme weather for some reason, an tonight although it was achingly tough it was some how enjoyable,

Anyway I am off for my dinner and the wife is going to massage my thighs like a true Tour de France champ!


----------



## HLaB (5 Dec 2013)

Just went to the supermarket on the way back to the flat and got back to local Armageddon reports on Faceboke. FFS I don't think they'd actually been out, it wasn't that bad; certainly nothing compared to the 90mph+ gusts and blizzards up north


----------



## Hip Priest (5 Dec 2013)

Had a terrible commute home.

1) 4 x 4 pulled out into my path forcing me to brake. Driver responded to my open-palm 'WTF?' gesture by winding his window down and either apologising or yelling abuse (I couldn't tell), so I blew him a kiss and we parted pays.

2) Almost got right-hooked at speed by a woman in a Ford Ka. Thankfully I could see it coming and was ready to brake.

3) Slid on black ice whilst taking a corner. Managed to stay upright, but still shaken.

4) Got overtaken closely by a woman in a Micra, who proceed to cut sharply into my path in order to get her wheels on either side of the approaching speed-bump. Again, I had to brake to avoid her whipping my front wheel away.

I've got to take the train tomorrow for other reasons, and I can't say I'm disappointed.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Dec 2013)

not a great commute home - first time in ages I had negative words with a nobber cabbie. Undertook me and then got caught at the inevitable lights 200m down the road.

He wouldn't wind down his window and did the old looney sign with his finger around his ear - seriously fella, you want me to use the left lane to enter the mway you farkwit. I decided to cycle in front of him and just stared at him with the old ker gesture. Tosser

Traffic was pretty heavy - some of the narrow lanes and wide cars makes it difficult to filter too.


----------



## fribbleblib (5 Dec 2013)

New here - five mile each way commute.

Saw 100 or so soldiers walking into Cathedral wearing kilts this morning! 

Spoilt a couple of minute later by very close pass by local taxi firm. I was doing about 18mph in a 20mph zone, so he was breaking max speed limit with school children aboard as he sped away from me.


----------



## Keith Oates (6 Dec 2013)

Pea Soup fog for me coming into work this morning, had to slow down many time as a black shape appeared in the fog which turned out to be peds or Electric Scooters. Glad to arrive in work safely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Dec 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> Had a terrible commute home.
> 
> 1) 4 x 4 pulled out into my path forcing me to brake. Driver responded to my open-palm 'WTF?' gesture by winding his window down and either apologising or yelling abuse (I couldn't tell), so I blew him a kiss and we parted pays.
> 
> ...



Stop braking and start running into them. It is a national campaign we should start for 2014. :0)

Steve


----------



## potsy (6 Dec 2013)

Back on the bike after yesterday's rest day, bit nippy and some drizzle but a decent ride in.

Early morning cyclists are getting rarer though, only remember seeing 1 in the whole 10 miles


----------



## BSRU (6 Dec 2013)

Again lovely weather for riding, a little breezy but at least it kept the frost away and sunshine(after sunrise).

Encountered two separate cockwomble car drivers who seemed to think the they were on a race track of some kind.


----------



## martinclive (6 Dec 2013)

So - if all the RLJers give us a bad name - this morning redressed the balance

Had first puncture of the winter on the Cambridge Busway just south of Westwick - about 12 / 15 cyclist passed me while I was fixing it - at least 8 slowed and asked if I was ok / got what I needed etc (including one lady) - strangely it was almost an enjoyable experience!!!!!!

So thanks to all those people as individuals and for the good name they give cyclists in general


----------



## apb (6 Dec 2013)

There's a lady driving an suv who drives along Melville drive in the bike lane. I'm pretty sure she has no idea what she is doing is wrong or how wide her car is. I'm just glad i'm not in the bike lane in front of her.

She has kids in the back so i don't bang on her roof yelling abusives [sic], while SPDing her car.


----------



## Gez73 (6 Dec 2013)

Traffic was a lot heavier than normal at six this morning on the early part of my commute. A little wet and a little windy but nothing to worry about. Didn't see a single cyclist until very near work. Can't say I blame them! Everything in boiler room for now. I don't mind Winter commuting but I always worry about the weather forecasts the night before. Stay safe however you choose to travel.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Dec 2013)

I just seem to be getting slower and slower. Roads were very wet this morning, so I was taking it easier on bends and turns but my speed seems to have disappeared over the last few weeks, at this rate by the time I need the ice bike, I will be going backwards. Also I think the pads on the disc brakes might need changing, I've done just shy of 7,000 miles on the current ones, anyone any experience on how long they should last?


----------



## Origamist (6 Dec 2013)

Felt a bit tired today. I have also developed a fetching red nose due to "cycling snot burn" (that's the official medical term, btw). Will have to start using Vaseline....

Looking forward to stuffing my face at an Indian restaurant tonight....


----------



## I like Skol (6 Dec 2013)

I have had some lovely commutes this week. IMO the weather has been quite mild, so mild in fact that I returned to wearing shorts. The expected wind was good enough to avoid the times when I was riding so there was no struggling with head and crosswinds.

I have also had some very pleasant smells to accompany my commute. When riding to work in the evening I get the whiff of curry as I go through the centre of Denton past all the curry takeaways. I have also had some fabulous aromas from the Sunblest bakery at Bredbury, one morning earlier in the week it smelled like they were baking Hot Cross buns or similar and today got a full waft of freshly baked bread. Just as I get nearer to home in Ashton I pass near the biscuit factory and often get a smell of Nice biscuits...... I always arrive at my destination feeling hungry???? 

The commute really is the best part of the day


----------



## jagman.2003 (6 Dec 2013)

I like Skol said:


> I have also had some very pleasant smells to accompany my commute. When riding to work in the evening I get the whiff of curry...



In balance, I rode past a farm with a very full slurry pit...


----------



## jagman.2003 (6 Dec 2013)

Good steady ride in. Not the fastest but adequate. Bit colder than I anticipated this morning. No serious wind or rain here luckily.
Watching for that wind direction change later.


----------



## Stephen C (6 Dec 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> It was !



It turned out to be the best rides I've had, the feeling of cruising along at 25mph with no wind in my face because I was going the same speed as the tail wind! I certainly paid for it in the morning though!


----------



## mangid (6 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I just seem to be getting slower and slower. Roads were very wet this morning, so I was taking it easier on bends and turns but my speed seems to have disappeared over the last few weeks, at this rate by the time I need the ice bike, I will be going backwards. Also I think the pads on the disc brakes might need changing, I've done just shy of 7,000 miles on the current ones, anyone any experience on how long they should last?



Depends how much braking you do ;-) 

Wife's bike has disc brakes, and I seem to change them may be every year, that would be about 3K. 

Run front callipers on my fixed, and I change the pads maybe every 20K.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Dec 2013)

mangid said:


> Depends how much braking you do ;-)
> 
> Wife's bike has disc brakes, and I seem to change them may be every year, that would be about 3K.
> 
> Run front callipers on my fixed, and I change the pads maybe every 20K.



Cheers, no idea if I am a heavy braker or not but better safe than sorry, so think I will change them


----------



## jagman.2003 (6 Dec 2013)

Frood42 said:


> It was rather blowy today, but it wasn't that bad!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly so far your prediction is right.


----------



## I like Skol (6 Dec 2013)

Oh, I forgot to mention the 'highlight' (literally) of this morning's commute. I was heading in to Denton, riding towards the ominous grey slab of sky that hung over my destination when suddenly everything lit up just like someone had turned all the lights on. All the buildings, cars, people and roads were bathed in a heavenly ethereal glow. I looked behind me to find the rising sun was pouring through a large patch of clear blue sky, criss-crossed with aircraft contrails. Quite a nice effect for a gloomy morning.


----------



## HLaB (6 Dec 2013)

Face planted this morning  100% my fualt  giving it too much welly up a hill sprint and my right foot unclipped  Smashed up my cheek a bit, the handle bars and my front lights, one passer by was very concerned and wanted to rush me to A & E or call an Ambulance. I had to firmly/ politely refuse. Sorted the brakes and got to the office without any discomfort but when my boss saw my cheek he asked me to go to the NHS drop in centre. Went there and got some paper stitches as she confirmed I left half of my cheek on the tarmac but everything else was superficial. I could cycle tomorrow but I think I'm better to keep the stitches clean and dry. I grabbed the best of the weather though


----------



## stowie (6 Dec 2013)

Well, my first sort of accident this morning. I was cycling behind a car coming up to a junction and the car in front seemed to turn left quickly but stop. The car in front of me slammed on the brakes and skidded to a halt and I hit his bumper. All at very slow speed - the wheel is fine and his bumper showed no marks but it did make a bit of a bang. He drive off without stopping, I had dismounted and moved to the pavement in case he wanted to exchange details, but apparently not. It was at the corner of a junction which he turned left into so I went around the corner to see if he had parked up further on but there was no sign of him.

I have LCC insurance so was prepared to exchange details in case there was any damage but I guess he presumed it was such a low level shunt that it wasn't worth stopping. I have it on video anyway just in case. Not sure if I should report to the police. Seems a bit daft, but you never know.


----------



## ClaireSaud (6 Dec 2013)

HLaB said:


> Face planted this morning  100% my fualt  giving it too much welly up a hill sprint and my right foot unclipped  Smashed up my cheek a bit, the handle bars and my front lights, one passer by was very concerned and wanted to rush me to A & E or call an Ambulance. I had to firmly/ politely refuse. Sorted the brakes and got to the office without any discomfort but when my boss saw my cheek he asked me to go to the NHS drop in centre. Went there and got some paper stitches as she confirmed I left half of my cheek on the tarmac but everything else was superficial. I could cycle tomorrow but I think I'm better to keep the stitches clean and dry. I grabbed the best of the weather though


 Ruddy hell !!! Sounds painful. GWS


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Dec 2013)

HLaB said:


> Face planted this morning  100% my fualt  giving it too much welly up a hill sprint and my right foot unclipped  Smashed up my cheek a bit, the handle bars and my front lights, one passer by was very concerned and wanted to rush me to A & E or call an Ambulance. I had to firmly/ politely refuse. Sorted the brakes and got to the office without any discomfort but when my boss saw my cheek he asked me to go to the NHS drop in centre. Went there and got some paper stitches as she confirmed I left half of my cheek on the tarmac but everything else was superficial. I could cycle tomorrow but I think I'm better to keep the stitches clean and dry. I grabbed the best of the weather though



Ouch, hope it wasn't the new front light.


----------



## HLaB (6 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Ouch, hope it wasn't the new front light.


Nope, a pair of SMART's a 7 LED and a 25Lux (great commuting/ be seen lights).


----------



## Fubar (6 Dec 2013)

HLaB said:


> Face planted this morning  100% my fualt  giving it too much welly up a hill sprint and my right foot unclipped  Smashed up my cheek a bit, the handle bars and my front lights, one passer by was very concerned and wanted to rush me to A & E or call an Ambulance. I had to firmly/ politely refuse. Sorted the brakes and got to the office without any discomfort but when my boss saw my cheek he asked me to go to the NHS drop in centre. Went there and got some paper stitches as she confirmed I left half of my cheek on the tarmac but everything else was superficial. I could cycle tomorrow but I think I'm better to keep the stitches clean and dry. I grabbed the best of the weather though


 
Lucky White Heather! You've surely had all the bad luck you're going to get for the year - surely?!?


----------



## apb (6 Dec 2013)

Hope you heal fast @HLaB, hoping you get past the 15k mark.


----------



## HLaB (6 Dec 2013)

Fubar said:


> Lucky White Heather! You've surely had all the bad luck you're going to get for the year - surely?!?


Its weird to comprehend I've been unlucky in number of accidents but I've been luck in their out come 

At least this one I can blame 100% on me and its easier to comprehend.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Dec 2013)

@HLaB 
Sorry to hear about your off bud....heal quick..


----------



## Frood42 (6 Dec 2013)

HLaB said:


> Face planted this morning  100% my fualt  giving it too much welly up a hill sprint and my right foot unclipped  Smashed up my cheek a bit, the handle bars and my front lights, one passer by was very concerned and wanted to rush me to A & E or call an Ambulance. I had to firmly/ politely refuse. Sorted the brakes and got to the office without any discomfort but when my boss saw my cheek he asked me to go to the NHS drop in centre. Went there and got some paper stitches as she confirmed I left half of my cheek on the tarmac but everything else was superficial. I could cycle tomorrow but I think I'm better to keep the stitches clean and dry. I grabbed the best of the weather though



I would feel mean liking this post, so I shall just ask, "how's the bike?".
Road wounds are cool aren't they..? GWS 
.


----------



## Frood42 (6 Dec 2013)

Short 10 miler this morning, lazy friday!

Mostly uneventful, other than one silly woman who suggested me cycling in primary/to the right of primary, to take a right turn was illegal... 
.


----------



## fossyant (6 Dec 2013)

Heal quick @HLaB


----------



## HLaB (6 Dec 2013)

Frood42 said:


> I would feel mean liking this post, so I shall just ask, "how's the bike?".
> Road wounds are cool aren't they..? GWS
> .


Bar tape is mashed through to the bars (hoods were already ripped), brakes were completely rotated and front lights cracked but once I had fixed the brakes it cycled the two further miles to the office no problem. I told the concerned woman that I just worked round the corner she actually wanted to drive there or A&E but I had to firmly/ politely refuse. When I told where she was even more insistent, "its miles away"; it was just round the corner to me .


----------



## Frood42 (6 Dec 2013)

HLaB said:


> I told the concerned woman that I just worked round the corner she actually wanted to drive there or A&E but I had to firmly/ politely refuse. When I told where she was even more insistent, "its miles away"; it was just round the corner to me .



It is heartning to hear that she stopped and offered you a lift.
Try not to wreck the walls while off the bike this weekend.
.


----------



## mangid (6 Dec 2013)

HLaB said:


> Face planted this morning  100% my fualt  giving it too much welly up a hill sprint and my right foot unclipped  Smashed up my cheek a bit, the handle bars and my front lights, one passer by was very concerned and wanted to rush me to A & E or call an Ambulance. I had to firmly/ politely refuse. Sorted the brakes and got to the office without any discomfort but when my boss saw my cheek he asked me to go to the NHS drop in centre. Went there and got some paper stitches as she confirmed I left half of my cheek on the tarmac but everything else was superficial. I could cycle tomorrow but I think I'm better to keep the stitches clean and dry. I grabbed the best of the weather though



Ouchhh, glad you got yourself checked out, andf get better soon.


----------



## Ganymede (6 Dec 2013)

fribbleblib said:


> New here - five mile each way commute.
> 
> Saw 100 or so soldiers walking into Cathedral wearing kilts this morning!
> 
> Spoilt a couple of minute later by very close pass by local taxi firm. I was doing about 18mph in a 20mph zone, so he was breaking max speed limit with school children aboard as he sped away from me.





I never get soldiers on my commute!


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2013)

HLaB said:


> Face planted this morning  100% my fualt  giving it too much welly up a hill sprint and my right foot unclipped  Smashed up my cheek a bit, the handle bars and my front lights, one passer by was very concerned and wanted to rush me to A & E or call an Ambulance. I had to firmly/ politely refuse. Sorted the brakes and got to the office without any discomfort but when my boss saw my cheek he asked me to go to the NHS drop in centre. Went there and got some paper stitches as she confirmed I left half of my cheek on the tarmac but everything else was superficial. I could cycle tomorrow but I think I'm better to keep the stitches clean and dry. I grabbed the best of the weather though



Heal fast mate.


----------



## fossyant (6 Dec 2013)

Disaster....


I've run out of car wash and wax to clean the bike. Missus 'expensive' shampoo it is then.


----------



## fossyant (6 Dec 2013)

Used washing up liquid in the end. Must get the polish out tomorrow.


----------



## paul04 (6 Dec 2013)

I went the long way into work, and finshed early so went the long way home, but 2 days on the run I've had punctures, today it was the front tyre 

I have also noticed in the last few days, that I've had quite a cars getting a bit to close for comfort, got my lights on the rear of the bike so they can't miss me, I can only think there judgment in the dark is not as good.


----------



## HLaB (6 Dec 2013)

Just decided to take the virtually stress free route back, the only things I noticed was the person behind who sounded awfully close at time (either that their gear were really loud) but no matter how slow I went and how wide and straight the path was he wouldn't overtake 
And the ped who saw a ninja on a rbt exit stopped and waved him but when the ninja stopped, the ped started to run. The ped could notice a ninja but not two bright lights


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Dec 2013)

HLaB said:


> Nope, a pair of SMART's a 7 LED and a 25Lux (great commuting/ be seen lights).



Small blessing then. I've fitted the 25lux onto the eldest lads and our lasses bikes


fossyant said:


> Used washing up liquid in the end. Must get the polish out tomorrow.



I always use washing up liquid


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (6 Dec 2013)

Great ride in , tail wind and Friday legs, zoomed in like the wind! I had 5 seconds of that silence you get when the tail wind is exactly behind you....
Coming home, nearly went into the back of a bus!!!
Traffic in Cambridge complete standstill again, so I am filtering on the outside etc and then there are buses and cars all over the roundabout at the bottom on Newmarket Road and Maids Cuaseway. I am stuck behind a bus after looking like the 'King of Filtering',. Anyway bus sets off, bus stops, meantime I set off,take eye off bus, looked up and bus has stopped! Only my Ninja reflexes stopped me from hitting it, coming off in front of loads of motorists who I am sure would taken such joy from me doing so!. The front disc brake lever was touching the handle bar that's how much force was on it and I unclipped and missed it by an inch. I was actually laughing that I had got away with it.


----------



## HLaB (6 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Small blessing then. I've fitted the 25lux onto the eldest lads and our lasses bikes


Its a good bright light and its still working, just got a massive crack though the top of the front part, hopefully it tapes up but after the first wet ride  The only consolation it was £3.99. 
Really good lights for £4 and  =


----------



## Twelve Spokes (7 Dec 2013)

Basic early commute by the numbers in.Coming back was slightly more eventful,finding I need my lights at just before 3pm.I get past Blackfriars Bridge from Waterloo going towards Southwark Bridge with which the idea was to negotiate.I get to a traffic jam with a big obstruction and about 4 cyclists and loads of motorists waiting patiently at a temporary traffic light where the filament wasn't lit.So when it was safe I went through and wondered if I had done right,had the red bulb blown?
One of the boris bikers copied me and on looking round I spotted a workman plugging in the other temporary light for the opposite side of the road.Not so good at Maryland,ambulance passed me and stopped by a bus at Henniker Point,noticed the bus had a smashed drivers windscreen,Couldn't take too much in,plod was there as well but too much traffic around so I had to concentrate on the traffic instead of rubbernecking like everybody else..I'd click "like" if I could but there doesn't seem to be a button for any of my posts.


----------



## BSRU (8 Dec 2013)

Looks like the summer gear will get an airing next week if the forecast is to be believed.


----------



## fossyant (8 Dec 2013)

BSRU said:


> Looks like the summer gear will get an airing next week if the forecast is to be believed.



Bugger. The new Altura top wont be used. Back to summer bibs as well if warm.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Dec 2013)

BSRU said:


> Looks like the summer gear will get an airing next week if the forecast is to be believed.



Just thinking the same, forecast to be 8 degrees tomorrow morning, might be shorts time again


----------



## markharry66 (9 Dec 2013)

Never stopped with shorts yet new spd pedals zoomed into work impressed wit spd. won't be taking them off ever


----------



## James Ots (9 Dec 2013)

The red van man in front of me near home jumped the red lights. I arrived at work a few minutes later (it's not a long commute), just as the same red van arrived. Satisfying.


----------



## martint235 (9 Dec 2013)

Slow. Slow. Slow!! Bit of a headwind and nothing in the legs after yesterday. Hope the journey home is a bit quicker


----------



## Gains84 (9 Dec 2013)

Went for shorts and knee warmers today and downgraded winter to autumn gloves! Nice ride in, all traffic good so not a bad start to the week!


----------



## BSRU (9 Dec 2013)

Another nice winters morning.
Lots of traffic around this morning but all very patient..

Watched a cyclist just pull out to overtake a bin lorry, no indication and no thought of a look back to see what's behind.
Although the car driver behind should have been anticipating the manouevre as it was obvious the bike was going to overtake the stopped bin lorry instead of ride into the back of it.


----------



## fossyant (9 Dec 2013)

Warm this morning. Switched to summer bib tights but tried out the Altura top. Bit warm for it, but the wicking properties certainly worked and I didn't overheat.


----------



## simon the viking (9 Dec 2013)

School coach overtook me then pulled into a bus stop 5 yards later......... causing me to brake heavily and take evasive action

I thought about stopping and giving him some choice words or emailing bus garage but it would be my word against his he would deny etc.... and could lead to punishment passes against me (I see the bus reguarly) or other cyclists he thinks may have made the report so I let it lie....

But I think the young girl waiting at the bus stop learnt some choice new words....


----------



## Frood42 (9 Dec 2013)

Commute wasn't too bad this morning, woman on racing bike with overly bright flasher was white washing out my vision whenever I tried to look back to see if it was clear to move across to make a right turn, which was irritating...  

After that most of the ride was fine until I got to the final stretch before work, one moton decided to close pass me while I was going past parked cars on a corner, and the one behind that decided to play follow the leader without checking properly, and where they made the attempted overtake there was a mini roundabout, so of course I was in Primary and that idiot ended up on the wrong side of the road to go across the roundabout... thankfully there was no oncoming traffic.  
.


----------



## MichaelO (9 Dec 2013)

Gains84 said:


> Went for shorts and knee warmers today and downgraded winter to autumn gloves!


Same here - very un-December like!


----------



## Andrew_P (9 Dec 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> Stacked it yesterday afternoon, full tilt down slight hill dive in to right hander across mini roundabout bang goes my rear instantly slammed down on my right side. 6 hours in A&E they had to knock me out in the end to get my shoulder back in, bloody agony and quite a while off the bike. I fractured the top the ball joint too.


Well I'm back, 8 weeks 6 days after this, slow, cold and a little nervy but the addiction is still there! Fitness seriously dropped but still enjoyed the ride ignored the numpties and zoned out for a pleasant hours ride, bring it on


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Dec 2013)

A bit breezy this morning, apart from that a glorious ride in.


----------



## Gez73 (9 Dec 2013)

Ridiculously mild today and a nice dry commute in and back. Sun behind me on way home so that was useful. Would not have liked riding/driving into that today. Probably won't better today's ride this side of next May although I think it's going to be the same for a couple more days this week! Gez


----------



## hennbell (9 Dec 2013)

It has been -30 for the last 5 days and I was itching to get back on the bike so when I saw a balmy -15 this morning nothing was stopping me. Head out, lots of blowing snow in the city but not to bad. By the time I reach the rural roads the wind are whipping up to 45 km/hr. I had not put on my wind proof trousers, the pain ! With wind chill the temperature is below - 30 C. Thank God I did not freeze my bits.


----------



## Andrew_P (9 Dec 2013)

Day one, and believe me fellow regular commuters you never how much you enjoy it until you can't do it and how much have I missed the pleasantly tired and endorphin gorged feeling with a lovely cup of tea perusing CC post ride..

Took "that" corner very gently, shouldn't really be riding as the advice was it won't make it worse, unless... lol


----------



## Andrew_P (9 Dec 2013)

hennbell said:


> It has been -30 for the last 5 days and I was itching to get back on the bike so when I saw a balmy -15 this morning nothing was stopping me. Head out, lots of blowing snow in the city but not to bad. By the time I reach the rural roads the wind are whipping up to 45 km/hr. I had not put on my wind proof trousers, the pain ! With wind chill the temperature is below - 30 C. Thank God I did not freeze my bits.


Fantastic, much braver than me, I think I would just move


----------



## dave r (9 Dec 2013)

Had to pick up a parcel this morning, had tried to pick it up twice last week but the queues were too long, still had to queue this morning at seven o'clock, this meant I had to run for work instead of taking it home first, enjoyable commute, not very cold for December and not very breezy either, I was enjoying my extended ride until I got too the bottom of the hill leaving Bedworth and the junction of Hill St http://goo.gl/maps/7LN8A van driver pulled straight out of Hill St forcing me to emergency brake from about twenty five MPH, when I shouted at him he just laughed at me, IDIOT, my first incident for a long time, the rest of the ride was uneventful as was the ride home.


----------



## Gains84 (9 Dec 2013)

Managed to cap a nice return commute off with another 18mph wipe out on a roundabout...literally hit all the same spots as last time (bout a month ago) so a nice set of scar-scars wil be had! 

Kudos to the trusty virtuoso though shes been skiing on her side on tarmac a few times and still holding up strong somehow!

Really need to practice cornering skills...stabilisers fit 700c wheels? :s


----------



## 400bhp (9 Dec 2013)

Felt bl00dy good on the way home - got a good average without really pushing on.

Great weather today.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (9 Dec 2013)

Text book ide in and out today, I actually over took a road bike on the way home!
The road bike re build is complete, she looks absolutely mint! Roll on March when I am back on it, I am going to be like Jens Voight after the winter on the MTB!


----------



## potsy (9 Dec 2013)

400bhp said:


> Felt bl00dy good on the way home - got a good average without really pushing on.
> 
> Great weather today.


That'll be the southerly tail wind


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (9 Dec 2013)

Had a good ride home tonight despite a few cars pulling straight across the front of me. Went through Cheetham Hill and caught up with a guy and we upped the pace all the way to Bury where he departed to go to Ramsbottom and I went on to Bolton. Added the ride to Strava and he came up on the ride, so added him to list of people I follow.


----------



## donnydave (9 Dec 2013)

Crappy barely visible red light ahead. Well at least they've got a light. Crikey they're going slowly im catching that crappy red light quickly. Sh*t the bed! Its coming towards me, they've got a red light on the front? Thought I'd seen it all


----------



## ianrauk (9 Dec 2013)

donnydave said:


> Crappy barely visible red light ahead. Well at least they've got a light. Crikey they're going slowly im catching that crappy red light quickly. Sh*t the bed! Its coming towards me, they've got a red light on the front? Thought I'd seen it all




And tonight I passed a cyclist that had a flashing white light on the rear.


----------



## kipster (9 Dec 2013)

First commuting day for three weeks as I've been a slacker, felt great to be back on the country lanes in the dark for the commute home, reasonable pace too.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (9 Dec 2013)

donnydave said:


> Crappy barely visible red light ahead. Well at least they've got a light. Crikey they're going slowly im catching that crappy red light quickly. Sh*t the bed! Its coming towards me, they've got a red light on the front? Thought I'd seen it all



I see this more and more over the last 2 winters

I put it down to the cheapness of red LED lights. Whilst LED torches are avalable from the pound shop, the supply of £1 front bike lights seems sporadic and they are poorly made with brackets that snap before they tighten etc.


----------



## martint235 (10 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> And tonight I passed a cyclist that had a flashing white light on the rear.


 Yep I had one of those yesterday. He had a flashing red light on the bike and a flashing white light on his backpack.

Very foggy this morning. Moved the Hope over to the commuter for the first time this winter, still have a feeling I'll be in trouble with SWMBO when she wakes up and checks the visibility!!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (10 Dec 2013)

donnydave said:


> Crappy barely visible red light ahead. Well at least they've got a light. Crikey they're going slowly im catching that crappy red light quickly. Sh*t the bed! Its coming towards me, they've got a red light on the front? Thought I'd seen it all


 Its cambridge, thats normal !


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (10 Dec 2013)

Bloody cold today, and a very strong head wind, but got a tow in for a couple of miles from Peterborough Mark which was really welcome cause it was hard work!


----------



## BSRU (10 Dec 2013)

What's up with the weather this morning +10 in sunny Scotland and a measly +4 in the overcast Wiltshire.

Saw a dreaded Addison Lee taxi in Swindon this morning, driving and using their mobile at the same time


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Dec 2013)

Colder in the city centre than out in the sticks. Speed still very slow.


----------



## HLaB (10 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Colder in the city centre than out in the sticks. Speed still very slow.


Was it Icy this morning ? there was quite a few patches of near freezing fog when I was out last night and the Garmin said it was 0degC.
By the time I got up though it had all turned to damp roads, its supposed to be the exact opposite tonight (rediculously mild)


----------



## jagman.2003 (10 Dec 2013)

Good ride in this morning on the MTB, despite head wind. Legs were back after a couple of 'lacking' rides & was surprised at speed & gear choice on certain sections.. New DHB winter tights worked very well. See a few other cyclists going the other way. But none in my direction. Maybe that's because I am leading the pack????


----------



## fossyant (10 Dec 2013)

Late commute following GP appointment, so nice and sunny.

Now on two weeks of double dose anti-biotics and an urgent ultrasound booked. Still riding !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Dec 2013)

HLaB said:


> Was it Icy this morning ? there was quite a few patches of near freezing fog when I was out last night and the Garmin said it was 0degC.
> By the time I got up though it had all turned to damp roads, its supposed to be the exact opposite tonight (rediculously mild)



No it wasn't icy, roads were quite wet, though the cycle path into town looked a bit frosty.


----------



## Spartak (10 Dec 2013)

Had a bit of spare time on yesterday's commute, so took a detour thru the Blaise Castle Estate.
From Combe Dingle a steady climb takes you up thru some very pleasant woodland.

Here is the Strava segment :
http://app.strava.com/segments/2735021


----------



## Frood42 (10 Dec 2013)

I went a slightly different way home last night to my usual route, a bit dark and slow in places on the shared paths, glad I had the Hope 1 to light the way.
Just in the mood for a slightly different adventure away from traffic as much as possible... Although can't avoid the roads on the home leg...

It was Meh. 
I think it's the colder weather and cycling into work and home in the dark, but I'll keep going, MUST reach 8000 miles.
.


----------



## robjh (10 Dec 2013)

Deceptively mild here (near Coventry), just a little bit of mist, and damp on the roads, but no rain. I was in Birmingham last night and it was such a nice evening with a half-moon out that I rode home at 10pm rather than jump on the train. Well Acocks Green and Solihull looked the same as ever but a great last few miles out in the country. The thermometer showed 0 when I got back but it didn't feel like it.

I took another long route this morning to make the best of the weather - had to stop and strip off a layer as I was soon boiling up. Hey-ho, you have to make the most of it while you can.


----------



## martinclive (10 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> And tonight I passed a cyclist that had a flashing white light on the rear.


There is one in Cambridge - flashing white rear on his helmet - blinding you while you are behind - genius!


----------



## Frood42 (10 Dec 2013)

It was all iced up a bit this morning when I set off, roads looked a bit iffy... 
Had one impatient person decide to close pass me, going third exit on a roundabout, took right lane in primary, overtaking another cyclist on exit and there were parked cars on the left, so I had stayed out in primary, plus there was the bad road conditions, but Mr Impatient didn't like that, twunt, and guess what, I saw him at the next three sets of lights, arrrggghhhhh, f*wit...

Other than that, it was an ok ride until the last 5 miles... As I came back round to the A13/CS3 heading towards Barking/Ilford I rode into a nice big thick fog bank, it was a little scary at first, especially as my glasses kept fogging up as well. Put the Hope 1 onto steady level 2 and put all three rear lights on... Got to work ok with no incidents, thankfully.
.


----------



## MisterStan (10 Dec 2013)

Cold this morning, had to change gloves at Cambridge! Very foggy too. Forecast is for more fog tomorrow too.
Thought i'd be cycling solo, but caught up with @martinclive


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (10 Dec 2013)

Looks like a tail wind for the ride home


----------



## ianrauk (10 Dec 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Looks like a tail wind for the ride home




See... this is why I enjoy my homeward commute in the winter... a nice northerly tailwind most of the time...


----------



## potsy (10 Dec 2013)

Thought I'd try a rucksack instead of the seat post rack and panier, don't think I'll be doing it again 

And the sun that was shining earlier made a swift disappearance as soon as i got the bike out


----------



## Mr Foldy (10 Dec 2013)

The past couple of nights have been Great. Falkirk out to Kincardine and beyond. With a tailwind. Its been amazing conditions. The clear views of the stars away from the lights have caused me a few wobbles!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (10 Dec 2013)

I caught @MisterStan, @martinclive and Jess tonight, and they were not stationary!
Up to 20 mph on the old MTB, rode along a while but was then dropped out the back by Stan and Jess! and had a nice ride with Martin and a good chat


----------



## discominer (10 Dec 2013)

I was followed home tonight; the last mile by a carefully driven car, at a respectful distance. As I got off the bike in my drive someone was calling me- it was the driver, and she wanted to let me know, as a fellow cyclist, how good my lights were (wee cateye on the seatpost, big Fibreflare on my back, flashy Blackburn flea on my helmet and Cree T6 on the bars). She said it was a pleasure driving behind me and made her regret being in the car and not on her bike.


----------



## fossyant (10 Dec 2013)

She was looking at yer bum I bet


----------



## Frood42 (10 Dec 2013)

Quite a nice ride tonight 

Got a tow through Leytonstone by a bloke on a black fixie/ss, he had a blue citysprint bag.
Averaging 15mph, so a nice comfy pace, effortless for him, but I didn't really have the legs to take a turn out front on the heavy hybrid 
Thanks fella! 
.


----------



## dave r (10 Dec 2013)

This mornings commute was just how I like them, totally routine, tonight's got strange though, routine till I got through Bedworth then I got behind a van and the driver was driving between 18-22 mph and no more, when I first got behind him I wasn't bothered, its narrow and busy there with a lot of parked cars, but when we got further down and the road opened up and those in front of him speeded up he didn't, I followed him till he turned off wondering what's going on.
A bit further on I was passed by a scooter and then I caught him in traffic, just as I caught up with him his bike started to cough and splutter, he then seemed to have a change of plan and dived in the fuel station, I suspect he almost ran it out of fuel .


----------



## martint235 (11 Dec 2013)

Why isn't fog warm and fluffy? I don't mind the lack of visibility too much, it's the flipping cold!!! I had to wear 3/4s today and still had little ice crystals on my legs!


----------



## jagman.2003 (11 Dec 2013)

Excellent ride home last night. Thanks to a tailwind & the pasty/pasta lunch. Me & the Mountain barge rocked on the way home! Had to remind myself what bike I was on a couple of times. Don't know what the travel time was but it must have been brilliant. Only downer was my wife refused to come anywhere near me when I got home initially as I was 'soggy'..!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Dec 2013)

Last night got home, mickled the chain, pumped up the tyres and despite the wind broke 15mph this morning for the first time in a while on the commute.


----------



## BSRU (11 Dec 2013)

Sore eyes this morning, damn fog meant glasses had to be removed within a few minutes.
At least it is dry and no ice, looks like the run in to Christmas will be relatively mild and dry.


----------



## potsy (11 Dec 2013)

Nearly lost it yesterday on a small offroad section near to work, 25mm slicks and mud don't really mix, luckily my exceptional balance and bike handling skill meant I stayed upright, just 
@I like Skol taught me everything I know


----------



## fossyant (11 Dec 2013)

Rather mild for the time of year, 4c. Good ride in, slightly misty. Guy and passenger in a merc pulled up right next to me with indicators on as I was aproaching a left turn junction, he got the death stare and backed off. Why do this eh, I was doing about 22-23 mph, there is no need to come up broadside just 20 feet from a junction ?


----------



## Beebo (11 Dec 2013)

Very foggy, not much fun.


----------



## HLaB (11 Dec 2013)

Bit of a pea souper this morning. Heard something grinding in my brakes on the way out, what ever it was wore the pads down fast, 10 miles later I discovered there was no front brake at a damp junction  Thankfully I commute on a fixie. Thought initially the brake cable had snapped and I'be walking through the junctions on the last 1.5miles but I able to loosen the hex and pull a bit more cable through and retighten.


----------



## Frood42 (11 Dec 2013)

Foggy this morning, again.
Roads were greasy.

Only had one close pass numpty thankfully, same roundabout as the other morning, got him nowhere, same as the chap yesterday...

Apart from that, oh, and having to use my gloves as window wipers on my glasses, oh and the cold, it was a nice ride!
.


----------



## robjh (11 Dec 2013)

Had to do the commute by car this morning. Horrible, horrible, sitting in snarling traffic rather than sailing past it, and knowing that I was part of the problem rather than the solution. Why do people choose this every day? (I know there are already other posts on this subject....)


----------



## apb (11 Dec 2013)

Lovely morning in Edinburgh, can't believe this is December weather. Was on the hybrid with the wee man this morning. Had a nice relaxing commute. A great way to start the day.


----------



## Beebo (11 Dec 2013)

The fog is starting to clear over London Town. Just taken this picture from my office window.


----------



## Stephen C (11 Dec 2013)

Foggy this morning and a bit nippy, might have to get the winter clothing out. Got nicely cut up by a van that had "Merry Xmas" written in the dirt on the back, how very kind of him!


----------



## ianrauk (11 Dec 2013)

Beebo said:


> The fog is starting to clear over London Town. Just taken this picture from my office window.



No so over the Thames in Deptford (from my office)


----------



## Frood42 (11 Dec 2013)

Beebo said:


> The fog is starting to clear over London Town. Just taken this picture from my office window.
> View attachment 34083



We just have a gray wall of Fog outside our window, almost like having the blinds down... I would take a picture, but you wouldn't see anything.
.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Dec 2013)

Lovely and sunny in Leicester, but it is


----------



## EthelF (11 Dec 2013)

Friendly chap commented as he passed me this morning that my lights are quite hypnotising. Not sure that this is the effect I really want to be achieving with my current setup! (It was gloomy and misty so I was running the full arsenal at the back, Moon Shield on low constant on left seat stay, Moon Shield flashing on right seat stay, Supernova E3 on the rack and Exposure Redeye on the helmet - yes, I probably AM paranoid!)


----------



## Mr Foldy (11 Dec 2013)

martint235 said:


> Why isn't fog warm and fluffy? I don't mind the lack of visibility too much, it's the flipping cold!!! I had to wear 3/4s today and still had little ice crystals on my legs!


That is a good question. We have put up with boring cold fog since it was first invented. Why indeed isn't fog fluffy? Where is science on that?


----------



## HLaB (11 Dec 2013)

The fog stayed all day here at least until the light faded 20minutes ago. Hopefully its not as bad come 5pm.

Edit: it still was and will probably be al night now


----------



## ManiaMuse (11 Dec 2013)

Take care in the fog. Never completely lifted where I work and was well on its way back as dusk fell.

Lost my nerve a bit this evening, super slow commute home. Combination of bright fog lights and busy traffic was quite unsettling, was paranoid that a car was going to pull out on me from a side street.


----------



## Christopher (11 Dec 2013)

Had to do some fieldwork this AM so didn't get to the office until gone noon, only to find that all 4 bike boxes were in use. That is a far cary from a few years ago when 2 of us (out of an office of 300 people) would cycle-commute in the winter. Back then, one empty box had a rusty padlock on it for over a year, we used 2 boxes and some co-worker used the fourth bike box to store firewood...


----------



## kipster (11 Dec 2013)

Very foggy and cold this morning, had to use my blurred vision rather than glasses, hot shower at work was very welcome. Took the short route home as I didn't fancy unlit country roads and fog, however I was quickly reminded that I do that route to avoid cars and pinch points. Passed two cyclists with no lights, I didn't make comment but the car behind sounded their horn as they passed one. All the senses where working overtime on the rides today.


----------



## [Philip] (11 Dec 2013)

I overtook my cycling nemesis! It's taken 6 months, but he flies past me every day. I just see a blur as he zooms past me! But not today, oh no no no. Today I caught him up and passed him! Muhahahahahahahaha!!

_*He is about 70, and I passed him until he flew past me again about half a minute later._


----------



## HLaB (11 Dec 2013)

kipster said:


> Very foggy and cold this morning, had to use my blurred vision rather than glasses, hot shower at work was very welcome. Took the short route home as I didn't fancy unlit country roads and fog, however I was quickly reminded that I do that route to avoid cars and pinch points. Passed two cyclists with no lights, I didn't make comment but the car behind sounded their horn as they passed one. All the senses where working overtime on the rides today.


It was foggy here too and I chose the route of least traffic conflict and found out why I prefer the road route less muppets/ ninjas to avoid!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Dec 2013)

Left work late tonight so had to do a shortened ride home, was warmer than I expected, though it wouldn't surprise me if we get a good frost tonight as the sky was pretty clear.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (11 Dec 2013)

Well strange things are happening....

Either I am getting fitter, which I can't believe, or the banana the wife has been giving me each day has been injected with EPO, or there was a sign on my back coming home saying 'Follow me'.

I was drafted by 3 people tonight, yep me , on the MTB, unreal, they should feel my pain and go in front!. Even caught a guy on an electric bike, drafted him for 2 miles until he slowed on the incline and then overtook him!

But I do think me and the MTB are an accident waiting to happen!, clipped one of the GBW gates with my hand, little finger took all the force, but I managed to keep upright and not loose too much speed!

This week is a big week for me as another milestone should be achieved tomorrow as long as I don't fall off!


----------



## Jenkins (11 Dec 2013)

It had started to get foggy last night but by this morning the fog had lifted and it was a gloriously sunny morning. The only problem was that the clear skies had led to a drop in temperature that was still -3°C at 8:30. As a result there was sheet black ice off the main road where the sun hadn't got to which gave a few twitchy moments.


----------



## HLaB (11 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Left work late tonight so had to do a shortened ride home, was warmer than I expected, though it wouldn't surprise me if we get a good frost tonight as the sky was pretty clear.


Did the Fog lift in Leicester ?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Dec 2013)

HLaB said:


> Did the Fog lift in Leicester ?



Never had any, or at least not on my route.


----------



## HLaB (11 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Never had any, or at least not on my route.


Been a white out all day here just a wee bit east!
I was tempted to go west to get out of it but reports are it was the same all the way to Oakham. Decided to watch Celtic doing a Hertz impression instead


----------



## Stephen C (11 Dec 2013)

Was foggy all day, only patches on the way home, which was a bit more dangerous as you suddenly couldn't see! Also saw the police in action tonight, passed a police car in a lay-by, later on I got passed by a blacked out Merc, which turned into a side road, followed by the police car which then parked across the drive of the Merc!


----------



## fribbleblib (11 Dec 2013)

Narrow side street this evening - clear my side, cars parked on on t'other side. 

Car turns into street and continues towards me, but slows to a practical stop as we pass. Cheers mate - waves and all good.

White Ford transit van man then enters street. Continues forward. Oh, at least theres some gaps he can pull into so I can continue.... No chance. Continues right towards me. I have to pull right over to kerb and completely stop. He just drives straight on, pausing slightly to shout something out of his window. Possibly rude and rhymes with stick.
Oh well....


----------



## Twelve Spokes (11 Dec 2013)

Commute 193 of the year will be remembered as me feeling ill and managing to park my dinner on the CS2 on the return better than some people park their cars.I hope commute 194 goes better for me.

Mainly the drivers have been very good recently (thankyou to all those on the CS2),only met a few dodgy beemers and an Addiscum Lee but nothing too serious.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (12 Dec 2013)

blimey my legs are shattered today


----------



## jagman.2003 (12 Dec 2013)

Took the hill route into work today. I was trying to hide from the head wind behind the hill for a couple of miles. Climbing not easy on the fully laden mountain bike. But more of a problem in my head. Just span the legs up when it got too much.

In the last mile, couldn't believe it. I was gaining on a roadie. Sat on his wheel for ten seconds, realised I could do a better pace & then just went for it. His face was a picture as my Mountain barge powered by. He followed me until I turned into the car park but didn't get anywhere near retaking the position. If I can keep up this sort've pace over the winter, then spring time will see some very good improvements over the previous year.


----------



## BSRU (12 Dec 2013)

Four urban cockwombles within 15 minutes of leaving the house this morning, tailgater, undertaker, close passer and finally another tailgater/close passer.
After that a nice 1hr 45min ride in


----------



## apb (12 Dec 2013)

Got myself in a spot of bother this morning. Was filtering between lanes when the light turned green. WVM didn't like the fact that i merged in front of him and gave me a "Beep Beep". I could sense he was pulling up beside me to exchange pleasantries, so i put my hand up and said "Sorry mate". He drove on, without referring to me as male or female genitalia.

Other than that is was pretty wet on the roads and paths. Wet feet but pleasant ride


----------



## martinclive (12 Dec 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Well strange things are happening....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Need some narrower bars on the MTB Kev (or a hacksaw!) as that is not the first offence!
The change in width from your road bike to those bars is huge - I'm sure my MTB bars are a lot narrower than yours (and those gates are nasty)
Take care out there - see you soon


----------



## Frood42 (12 Dec 2013)

Twelve Spokes said:


> Commute 193 of the year will be remembered as me feeling ill and managing to park my dinner on the CS2 on the return better than some people park their cars.I hope commute 194 goes better for me.
> 
> Mainly the drivers have been very good recently (thankyou to all those on the CS2),only met a few dodgy beemers and an Addiscum Lee but nothing too serious.




Liked for the "Addiscum Lee" 
.


----------



## Frood42 (12 Dec 2013)

Last nights commute saw the roads a bit greasy and wet, despite the chill it was a nice ride.

Only one twunt last night, idiot forced me to emergency brake as he just turned across traffic to turn into a side road, not impressed as I had my bright flasher on, so was clearly visible...
.


----------



## Frood42 (12 Dec 2013)

Icy and patchy fog this morning, not a nice combination...

Had to slow right down on parts of the CS3 where they have the tramline like pavement slabs for the blind, as they were all iced up and made the back of the bike fish tail.

Took me an extra 10 mins to get to work this morning 
At least there was a nice warm shower waiting for me at work 
.


----------



## HLaB (12 Dec 2013)

A dreich grey commute but the visibilty although poor was a lot better than yesterday. Something traffic wise must of happened on the eastside of the city when I came into town it was grid locked and I had to carefully filter by a few miles of cars


----------



## Andrew_P (12 Dec 2013)

Wow, checked the weather +3 so thought it would be fine to go my normal route, turned off the A23 and it felt really eerie, couldn't pinpoint it but strange, ambulance came past on the other side going really slowly, then a fire engine, again slowly and occupants laughing not quite pointing at me but it felt like it, then another fire engine going slowly. This all added to my unease, turned a corner and there was an awful head on 4x4 vs a small mini sized car, but no one around it other than a police road closed sign, so I passed that and turned another corner and from then on a rough guesstimate there was 8-10 cars over 1/4 a mile either in ditches, in to each other or hedges with lots of people and Police milling around, it felt like a scene from the Walking Dead. I was riding on f'ing sheet ice, what a fool took ages for it to sink in and realise lol, so I got off and walked for 10 minutes until I got to the main road.

Will give that road a wide birth from now until Spring, combination of new road surface, exposed open fields, farmer cow shite everywhere, freezing fog with damp roads and wind chill


----------



## mistral (12 Dec 2013)




----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (12 Dec 2013)

martinclive said:


> Need some narrower bars on the MTB Kev (or a hacksaw!) as that is not the first offence!
> The change in width from your road bike to those bars is huge - I'm sure my MTB bars are a lot narrower than yours (and those gates are nasty)
> Take care out there - see you soon


 
LOL!
Yes I still remember that, I have a problem with spacial awareness, or just a clumsy old git !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Dec 2013)

Ice bike got its first outing of the season this morning. Set off on the normal bike, noticed all the white frost and turned around and got on the ice bike. Got a mile out and remembered I hadn't disconnected the lights off on the normal bike, so turned around and went home to sort them. 

Seems a bit warmer now, so may have an extra ride at dinner time and go home and swap the bikes around


----------



## Stephen C (12 Dec 2013)

Nice ride this morning with a slight tailwind, only trouble was a car flicked up a stone, which hit me square in the groin


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (12 Dec 2013)

Felt hard work this morning, thinking my thoughts were right that my bodies fighting off the lurgie germ that's cohabiting with me and the family at the mo!


----------



## fossyant (12 Dec 2013)

No commute. Was expecting ice today, but I spent the morning in A&E. Bloody left plum was in agony all night, even phoned out of hours. Got an ultrasound tomorrow to see what's going on. Tramadol is good stuff, can't feel anything. Recon Alpe dHuez would be a doddle today.


----------



## fossyant (12 Dec 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> Wow, checked the weather +3 so thought it would be fine to go my normal route, turned off the A23 and it felt really eerie, couldn't pinpoint it but strange, ambulance came past on the other side going really slowly, then a fire engine, again slowly and occupants laughing not quite pointing at me but it felt like it, then another fire engine going slowly. This all added to my unease, turned a corner and there was an awful head on 4x4 vs a small mini sized car, but no one around it other than a police road closed sign, so I passed that and turned another corner and from then on a rough guesstimate there was 8-10 cars over 1/4 a mile either in ditches, in to each other or hedges with lots of people and Police milling around, it felt like a scene from the Walking Dead. I was riding on f'ing sheet ice, what a fool took ages for it to sink in and realise lol, so I got off and walked for 10 minutes until I got to the main road.
> 
> Will give that road a wide birth from now until Spring, combination of new road surface, exposed open fields, farmer cow s***e everywhere, freezing fog with damp roads and wind chill



Blimey. Time for studded tyres then, you could have pulled a wheelie as you cycled past.


----------



## Andrew_P (12 Dec 2013)

fossyant said:


> No commute. Was expecting ice today, but I spent the morning in A&E. Bloody left plum was in agony all night, even phoned out of hours. Got an ultrasound tomorrow to see what's going on. Tramadol is good stuff, can't feel anything. Recon Alpe dHuez would be a doddle today.


Not having much luck with your plumbing, certainly put me off ever having the snip, GWS


----------



## Andrew_P (12 Dec 2013)

fossyant said:


> Blimey. Time for studded tyres then, you could have pulled a wheelie as you cycled past.


trouble is 13 miles of the 15 is on main A roads, I normally mange to just lose 1-2 weeks a years due to conditions being too dodgy, that's normally during a snow fall then waiting for it to clear.


----------



## fossyant (12 Dec 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> trouble is 13 miles of the 15 is on main A roads, I normally mange to just lose 1-2 weeks a years due to conditions being too dodgy, that's normally during a snow fall then waiting for it to clear.



Always room for an N+1. I've only used my ice bike once, not because it was icy, but it was the first day back commuting following my op, and it's easier to take it off road and just enjoy the scenery. The only icy day we've had, I was on 23mm tyres. I was OK but my lad crashed and burned cycling to school on his MTB


----------



## glenn forger (12 Dec 2013)

mistral, that is a lovely shot, just liking your post wasn't enough.


----------



## BSRU (13 Dec 2013)

+11 when I left the house, almost like summer.
Unfortunate to meet a complete urban cockwomble this morning, as I turned right at a mini-RAB he just kept on going, because he was not paying attention, his head was turned to left as he was in conversation with the passenger. Luckily one of us was paying attention.

Then I was scalped but noticed the guy was not pedalling and it sounded like he was riding a moped, completely illegal but it confused white van man as he could not seem to understand how a "bicycle" was travelling at about 30mph with the rider not pedalling


----------



## jagman.2003 (13 Dec 2013)

Another fine ride home with tail wind. A roadie scooted past me 5mins into the commute ( I had yet to warm up ofcourse).
No communication as he went past.
I accepted it as balance for my mornings overtaking success.
But as we hit an incline I started to gain on him again. I realised he was a one minute wonder & was slowing after the overtake.
I'm sure there's an abbreviation on here for this type of maneuver. Well that was enough for me to retake the position.
Once more the mountain barge surged past, fat tyres singing a happy song. After I got ahead I immediately turned off....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Dec 2013)

Lovely and warm but a brutal southerly wind. Decided not to do my outbound route direct into the wind, so mapped a route in my head whilst riding, thought it would be about 40 miles, ended up being 47, so arrived at work a bit later than usual


----------



## Frood42 (13 Dec 2013)

Bus commute for me this morning 
Just as the weather was warming back up as well.

It's our work xmas meal this evening, so having my "rest" day today, and then I shall be heading out at the weekend.

Hopefully for those of you in London the rain will hold off on tonights commute  
.


----------



## potsy (13 Dec 2013)

I went past an old-ish guy yesterday (not you fossy) and said hello, down to the lights stayed about 3 cars back from the front as they were about to change to green, old guy mounts the pavement to go left and almost jumps back onto the road in front of a car 
It's not just the young that are daft 

Rained all the way home too, light drizzly stuff only though, no waterproofs but only ended up as wet as I would have from sweat if I did have them


----------



## HLaB (13 Dec 2013)

Nothing much to report on my commute, except unlike yesterday the roads were quiet traffic wise, and it was a bit damp again and I wasn't going fast enough to notice the wind.


----------



## fossyant (13 Dec 2013)

potsy said:


> I went past an old-ish guy yesterday (not you fossy)



Your tyres are going down next time !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Dec 2013)

Just spotted, this mornings ride took me over 1,000 hours of riding per Strava for the year. Seems wrong as mycyclinglog only has 839 hours?


----------



## fossyant (13 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Just spotted, this mornings ride took me over 1,000 hours of riding per Strava for the year. Seems wrong as mycyclinglog only has 839 hours?



Strava can sometimes count 'standing time' in the equation, rather than just moving time !


----------



## HLaB (13 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Just spotted, this mornings ride took me over 1,000 hours of riding per Strava for the year. Seems wrong as mycyclinglog only has 839 hours?


 Thats quite a discrepency but Strava doesn't take into account stop time like the GPS and other sites too (often for me it shows a ride being 3-5mins longer than GC). It may also (Strava) be reporting total time, rather than riding time (a few times I've got to my desk and forgot to switch the gps off, so my circa 55mins trip is 7hrs )


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Dec 2013)

fossyant said:


> Strava can sometimes count 'standing time' in the equation, rather than just moving time !





HLaB said:


> Thats quite a discrepency but Strava doesn't take into account stop time like the GPS and other sites too (often for me it shows a ride being 3-5mins longer than GC). It may also (Strava) be reporting total time, rather than riding time (a few times I've got to my desk and forgot to switch the gps off, so my circa 55mins trip is 7hrs )



Mycyclinglog is obviously right, otherwise I am that slow I might as well walk 

Done the forgot to turn the gps off trick a few times


----------



## Stephen C (13 Dec 2013)

Terrible ride, had another very near miss at the same roundabout I had on a few weeks ago, car coming on from the left far too fast and not seeing me, but this time I was already past the turning, he must have been mm from my back wheel.

I know it was their fault, but there must be something I can do to be more visible from the side as this one shook me up even more than the last


----------



## MisterStan (13 Dec 2013)

Frood42 said:


> *Bus commute for me this morning*
> Just as the weather was warming back up as well.
> 
> *It's our work xmas meal this evening, so having my "rest" day today, and then I shall be heading out at the weekend*.
> ...


See above!


----------



## jagman.2003 (13 Dec 2013)

Stephen C said:


> Terrible ride, had another very near miss at the same roundabout I had on a few weeks ago, car coming on from the left far too fast and not seeing me, but this time I was already past the turning, he must have been mm from my back wheel.
> 
> I know it was their fault, but there must be something I can do to be more visible from the side as this one shook me up even more than the last



I have spent a little time thinking about side visibility this year for roundabouts etc. Apart from the basic reflective stuff on me & the bike. I did get some amber reflectors. Screwed them onto the spare rack mount bolts. Also put a couple of flashing smart lights on the handlebars angled at 45 degrees & on the rear forks. They give some visibility when my main light is not pointing directly at the traffic.

The final thing was the introduction of a helmet light. It's higher than the rest & I know when I look at a driver my light is pointing straight at them so they can't help but get the point. With this combination of devices I feel I have been seen on roundabouts large & small far more than in previous years.


----------



## Stephen C (13 Dec 2013)

jagman.2003 said:


> The final thing was the introduction of a helmet light. It's higher than the rest & I know when I look at a driver my light is pointing straight at them so they can't help but get the point. With this combination of devices I feel I have been seen on roundabouts large & small far more than in previous years.



I was thinking this as well, the roundabout in question has crash barriers on the approaches, so visibility is going to be slightly reduced lower down, any suggestions for a good helmet light?


----------



## BSRU (13 Dec 2013)

Stephen C said:


> I was thinking this as well, the roundabout in question has crash barriers on the approaches, so visibility is going to be slightly reduced lower down, any suggestions for a good helmet light?


I tried a helmet light but the problem I found was that I ended up dazzling people(drivers, cyclists and pedestrians) because I look around alot.


----------



## BSRU (13 Dec 2013)

Since being knocked bandy by various diseases in November I have now managed 12 commute days covering over 780km(480miles)
Explains why my legs look almost as good as they did in the summer


----------



## Stephen C (13 Dec 2013)

BSRU said:


> I tried a helmet light but the problem I found was that I ended up dazzling people(drivers, cyclists and pedestrians) because I look around alot.



I agree, but I think some kind of wind angle "to be seen" light might do the trick, possibly flashing. Going to get some spoke reflectors anyway to get started.


----------



## BSRU (13 Dec 2013)

Stephen C said:


> I agree, but I think some kind of wind angle "to be seen" light might do the trick, possibly flashing. Going to get some spoke reflectors anyway to get started.


No need for flashing as natural head movement is enough to make it visible.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Dec 2013)

Stephen C said:


> I was thinking this as well, the roundabout in question has crash barriers on the approaches, so visibility is going to be slightly reduced lower down, any suggestions for a good helmet light?



Sometimes the answer is to avoid certain roads /areas and one of them for me is roundabouts going onto/off motorways


----------



## jagman.2003 (13 Dec 2013)

Stephen C said:


> I was thinking this as well, the roundabout in question has crash barriers on the approaches, so visibility is going to be slightly reduced lower down, any suggestions for a good helmet light?



Unfortunately I haven't used a specific helmet light. I had a Night Rider Newt front light & adapted it to a standard Halfords helmet bracket. It's a very small light unit & the battery has velcro strap.
It wasn't very good as a front light as it has quite a small focused beam. But as a helmet light it's great for pointing at potential potholes, on coming traffic & even what gear I'm in. As mentioned above, I don't think this one is too bright for pedestrians or other traffic. No one has been seeing diving in the hedge yet when I look at them.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (13 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Sometimes the answer is to avoid certain roads /areas and one of them for me is roundabouts going onto/off motorways


 
Sadly it's come to this now,even for me.


----------



## Christopher (13 Dec 2013)

dodgy front tube gave up the ghost last night so i had a deflation event going home. Got a bit browned off at it all - didn't help that I put the wrecked tube back in the tyre and spent a good 5 minutes trying to inflate it before I twigged...


----------



## MisterStan (13 Dec 2013)

Christopher said:


> dodgy front tube gave up the ghost last night so i had a deflation event going home. Got a bit browned off at it all - *didn't help that I put the wrecked tube back in the tyre and spent a good 5 minutes trying to inflate it before I twigged..*.


I have never made that mistake...


----------



## 400bhp (13 Dec 2013)

Got squished tonight on the way home. I was flltering on the right and a car must have flashed to let someone out of a side street on the left. He was turning right and I was level with the flashing car. He pretty much drove straight through me. Didn't actually stop until he was past me.

I got pinned between the 2 cars. Front wheel is farked. Looks like the rest of the bike is OK apart from the garmin mount has broke. I have a small hole at the knee in my tights and a similar sized hold in my aldi summer gloves (had a pair of gloves underneath which are intact). Got a couple of non issue bruises.

I was about 2 miles or so from home-it was 5:15pm and I made a dash to the local bike shop. They borrowed me a wheel to get home. I'll take the wheel back first thing tomorrow morn and they can have a quick look over the forks. I was going to go out for a ride first thing but taking my bike there will mean I can sort out the xmas shopping at the same time. The forks don't appear damaged but you never know (I guess I could check them myself).

The weird thing is I bought a new set of commuting wheels today - a set of Planet X model B's came up.


----------



## 400bhp (13 Dec 2013)

where have the paragraphs in my post gone?


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Dec 2013)

400bhp said:


> where have the paragraphs in my post gone?


 Not a clue, but glad to hear you're ok, and I do hope said driver will be funding any repairs?


----------



## HLaB (13 Dec 2013)

Massive traffic disruption tonight, so I delightedly took to the cyclepath's until I got to the far side of town, then I went on a Gold Five commute


----------



## 400bhp (13 Dec 2013)

cosmicbike said:


> Not a clue, but glad to hear you're ok, and I do hope said driver will be funding any repairs?



If it's just the wheel I'm not bothered. The wheel was about £50 tops and is on its way out in terms of wear.

I think I'm reasonably fair minded and he had the decency to phone me tonight to check I was ok. His mates started to try and argue with me and to his credit he told them to back off.


----------



## Telemark (13 Dec 2013)

Geese flying overhead as I left work in the pitch black this evening ... couldn't see them but love listening to them 

T

P.S. Glad you are OK @400bhp, hope there isn't too much wrong with the bike ...


----------



## musa (13 Dec 2013)

it rained on the way home which was fantastic.


----------



## Ganymede (13 Dec 2013)

400bhp said:


> They borrowed me a wheel to get home.



In our house we say "they copped me a borry of". 

Sorry to hear about your squish.


----------



## discominer (13 Dec 2013)

Cree (2 weeks old failed) 5 minutes from home on my way to work. Feck.


----------



## 400bhp (13 Dec 2013)

Ganymede said:


> In our house we say "they copped me a borry of".
> 
> Sorry to hear about your squish.



oops-i meant lent not borrow. Schoolboy error


----------



## Black Country Ste (13 Dec 2013)

All of the pedestrians and a near blind right hook. I wasn't even ragging it, it's all incline on the way home yet felt like I'd had a really bad night at ten-pin.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (14 Dec 2013)

Realised Aldgate is also crap even before the return commute tonight just before a motorist forced her way into my lane with no signal even though I was shining my headlight into her left hand mirror she still went ahead which meant I also managed to shine my headlight into her right hand mirror as I manoeuvred round the tin box.Did say "signal" as I went past and left it at that. Oh yeah before hand on the Upper Thames Street which I don't regard as a nice road cab driver overtakes and stops ahead of me when his next fare raises hand in the air,instead of drafting behind me dickhead.Use yer ferking brain if possible.The Stratford rat run was fun as usual.


----------



## fossyant (14 Dec 2013)

400bhp said:


> If it's just the wheel I'm not bothered. The wheel was about £50 tops and is on its way out in terms of wear.
> 
> I think I'm reasonably fair minded and he had the decency to phone me tonight to check I was ok. His mates started to try and argue with me and to his credit he told them to back off.



Glad you are OK. Phew.


----------



## fossyant (14 Dec 2013)

That's my riding finished for the year. Got three days commute next week as in hospital Monday for scans, so I recon it's safer to pack in now and I may end up with intact undercarriage. Mileage won't be reached by a considerable distance. All my clothing is now away in drawers. Bugger.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (14 Dec 2013)

Came home late last night after my works Xmas meal, wore only my summer lycra shorts it was that mild. Unreal for December!


----------



## Twelve Spokes (14 Dec 2013)

fossyant said:


> That's my riding finished for the year. Got three days commute next week as in hospital Monday for scans, so I recon it's safer to pack in now and I may end up with intact undercarriage. Mileage won't be reached by a considerable distance. All my clothing is now away in drawers. Bugger.



Good luck,foss.I haven't been at my best either recently,but I think im recovering.Commute 196 of 205 today.


----------



## Fiona R (14 Dec 2013)

Twelve Spokes said:


> Good luck,foss.I haven't been at my best either recently,but I think im recovering.Commute 196 of 205 today.


Been an awful month for me too, was laid up off work with full blown flu for 10 days in November and then I staggered back in for my lighter of my two week rotas and just managed to work. Got back on my bike one day the following week and once this week. Been on holiday the rest of this week and started Christmas shopping, and now I have a streaming cold/temperature and headaches. My legs have given up the ghost and the get fit campaign will have to start all over again. Next week I have 5 x 7am starts and it will be pandemonium so I'm not sure I can ride as well leaving home 6am. How come fitness disappears in a month when it takes months to claw back?!


----------



## dave r (14 Dec 2013)

fossyant said:


> That's my riding finished for the year. Got three days commute next week as in hospital Monday for scans, so I recon it's safer to pack in now and I may end up with intact undercarriage. Mileage won't be reached by a considerable distance. All my clothing is now away in drawers. Bugger.



Good luck fossant, lets hope this is speedily sorted and you're back on the bike.


----------



## HLaB (14 Dec 2013)

fossyant said:


> That's my riding finished for the year. Got three days commute next week as in hospital Monday for scans, so I recon it's safer to pack in now and I may end up with intact undercarriage. Mileage won't be reached by a considerable distance. All my clothing is now away in drawers. Bugger.


Best of Luck


----------



## paul04 (14 Dec 2013)

fossyant said:


> That's my riding finished for the year. Got three days commute next week as in hospital Monday for scans, so I recon it's safer to pack in now and I may end up with intact undercarriage. Mileage won't be reached by a considerable distance. All my clothing is now away in drawers. Bugger.



Hope everything goes ok with the scans.


----------



## paul04 (14 Dec 2013)

Nice and quiet on the roads this morning, only seen a handful of cars, I did see a cyclist with his lights on, but its just a pity they was riding on the pavement.

The ride home was some what scary to say the least, as the wind had picked up, a strong headwind made it hard going, and was hit a couple of times by cross wind


----------



## Twelve Spokes (15 Dec 2013)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Been an awful month for me too, was laid up off work with full blown flu for 10 days in November and then I staggered back in for my lighter of my two week rotas and just managed to work. Got back on my bike one day the following week and once this week. Been on holiday the rest of this week and started Christmas shopping, and now I have a streaming cold/temperature and headaches. My legs have given up the ghost and the get fit campaign will have to start all over again. Next week I have 5 x 7am starts and it will be pandemonium so I'm not sure I can ride as well leaving home 6am. How come fitness disappears in a month when it takes months to claw back?!



Dunno,I must have had flu,also.I have improved trmendously from commute 193 where I felt ill and was throwing up on the return.Plus last night I pumped my tyres up to the max and went like a rocket today.Today was commute 196 of the year.

Ok,but it was raining coming back on today's commute.Was fine till I got to Henniker Point where the fun began.Car swerved at me from the other side of the road and I thought he was crossing in front of me gave me a fright for a second,esp as it was raining also.Then he flashed his lights.I can only guess my lights confused him although they have failed to do this with the other three million motorists in London.I have a suspicion he'd been smoking too much pot. and this had fecked his eyes up.Then after this I get to Harrow Green and hit a bottle which goes "pop",waiting for my front tyre to go down but nothing happens.

Think I will be ok for the last nine commutes (fitness wise) but im running into too many comedians at the moment who have been on the Sherry.


----------



## simon the viking (15 Dec 2013)

Yesterday evenings commute was interesting, Missed my footing on the stairs at work whilst coming down them wearing SPD shoes and carrying empty boxes (it was 5 minutes to home time and I'd changed) and managed twist my ankle a bit ..... It went quite numb for the ride home which took 15 minutes longer than normal due to high winds and aforementioned affliction....

Ankle still a bit painful and suitably blue (bruising) off till tuesday so should be up to commuting then but might try a short ride tomorrow (monday)


----------



## HLaB (15 Dec 2013)

simon the viking said:


> Yesterday evenings commute was interesting, Missed my footing on the stairs at work whilst coming down them wearing SPD shoes and carrying empty boxes (it was 5 minutes to home time and I'd changed) and managed twist my ankle a bit ..... It went quite numb for the ride home which took 15 minutes longer than normal due to high winds and aforementioned affliction....
> 
> Ankle still a bit painful and suitably blue (bruising) off till tuesday so should be up to commuting then but might try a short ride tomorrow (monday)


Not good :-( I hope you heal fast!


----------



## simon the viking (15 Dec 2013)

HLaB said:


> Not good :-( I hope you heal fast!


Cheers but Spd shoes+stairs+rushing = own stupid fault.... I did my ankle good and proper about 20 years ago couldn't put the foot down for a fortnight and foot was black and blue... I think that left it a bit weak 

Its a bit achy bit should be okay in a day or 2.... I'm sure lots of people on C.C have worse injuries at present though


----------



## Twelve Spokes (16 Dec 2013)

simon the viking said:


> Cheers but Spd shoes+stairs+rushing = own stupid fault.... I did my ankle good and proper about 20 years ago couldn't put the foot down for a fortnight and foot was black and blue... I think that left it a bit weak
> 
> Its a bit achy bit should be okay in a day or 2.... I'm sure lots of people on C.C have worse injuries at present though



Nope I haven't.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (16 Dec 2013)

Too windy and too warm! its december!


----------



## BSRU (16 Dec 2013)

+13.2 celcius when left this morning, very windy with some sharp shows but great for riding in, I was nice and dry by the time I arrived at work


----------



## Gains84 (16 Dec 2013)

Ill second that, almost had to stop and de-layer a bit on my way in i was over heating so much! Crazy temperatures!!


----------



## potsy (16 Dec 2013)




----------



## MisterStan (16 Dec 2013)

Very mild this morning, I seem to remember it was like this last year too? Does that mean that we have the winter from hell to look forward to in the New Year again?


----------



## ManiaMuse (16 Dec 2013)

Winter jacket hasn't come out this year yet. Have been wearing shorts and short-sleeved tops most of the time.

Only concession I have made is full length gloves, although I was thinking they might have been a bit excessive this morning.


----------



## Beebo (16 Dec 2013)

today was mostly - eeeuuurrrrgghhh!!!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Dec 2013)

Very wet, very windy and very warm.


----------



## Rasmus (16 Dec 2013)

Nothing quite like a little hail shower to wake you up on a Monday morning.


----------



## Frood42 (16 Dec 2013)

Stayed fairly warm this morning, and despite the miserable look to the weather and the sky it was a nice ride, I also beat the rain  

One problem, the wind. 
It was crosswind or headwind all the way into work, blocked somewhat by buildings on part of the route.
The 17mph wind was fine, but it was the 35mph gusts you had to watch out for, either slowing you right down or forcing you sideways...

The wind gusts are supposed to die away, but in return for 4mph winds we get an 80% chance of heavy rain, thanks Met Office! 

I also got to try out my new Moon Shield rear light, USB rechargeable, max 60 lumens, but I used it on 40 lumens strobe. The light didn't fall off, so that's a start.
.


----------



## mangid (16 Dec 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Very mild this morning, I seem to remember it was like this last year too? Does that mean that we have the winter from hell to look forward to in the New Year again?



That's my thinking, got a new jacket and deep winter Assos bib longs coming for Christmas ;-)


----------



## BSRU (16 Dec 2013)

Just thinking about the commutes next week, the schools will be out so light traffic and the days will be getting longer


----------



## ianrauk (16 Dec 2013)

The A21 was horrendous this morning. Just one of those days when it was full of arsey drivers. Along with the murky, rainy, windy weather it didn't make for a great commute. Also not help by 2 very busy junctions with traffic lights not working and a rlj'ing cyclist cock who cut across my path. Some one who looked like they should have known better too. He got called a twat. I just wanted him to say something back to me as I was really not in the mood to take any crap this morning.


----------



## jagman.2003 (16 Dec 2013)

BSRU said:


> +13.2 celcius when left this morning, very windy with some sharp shows but great for riding in, I was nice and dry by the time I arrived at work


Supposed to be +4-5 tomorrow morning. I'll be putting my bermuda cycling shorts back in the wardrobe then!


----------



## Frood42 (16 Dec 2013)

jagman.2003 said:


> Supposed to be +4-5 tomorrow morning. I'll be putting my bermuda cycling shorts back in the wardrobe then!



Please...  
.


----------



## BSRU (16 Dec 2013)

jagman.2003 said:


> Supposed to be +4-5 tomorrow morning. I'll be putting my bermuda cycling shorts back in the wardrobe then!


On a positive note it should be dry


----------



## HLaB (16 Dec 2013)

Got my first Merry Christmas this morning; why else were they sounding their horn; I dont think they could be irked by my refusual to ride in the crack filled gutter, instead choosing to ride in the midddle of a poorly filled trench (which placed me in a weak secondary)  If the traffic hadn't been there, I would have rode outside the trench in the primary, teaches me for being considerate 

Edit. Lol you can even see the trench in Google, you just cant see how its deteriorated and tram track crack have developed along its edges.


----------



## BSRU (16 Dec 2013)

Well almost made a whole without anything to serious happening, until this lunchtime.
Stupid cockwomble overtakes me in the rain on a road with a curve to the right so they have no idea what's coming.
Of course a car is coming the other way, a learner as it happens, causing cockwomble to almost crash head on with the learner.
Cockwomble takes exception to my displeasure at his suicidal manoeuvre and pulls up, about 10 metres from the left turn they are going to take, into a dead end new estate.
Doesn't like me going past and not stopping for a chat so decides to drive past the junction they want and very close pass me, in my mind veering towards me, off they then go.
They turn around, drive past with a hand gesture for my benefit and turn off to the dead end they originally wanted, I would say the must have panicked a little when they saw me follow them, as on this small dead end estate there was no sign of the car, lucky as I was not in a good mood at this point. I can only assume they quickly put away in a their garage to avoid giving their home address away.

It was bad enough to even make me consider going through the local polices convoluted reporting procedure but they'd probably charge me for my language which was pretty blue after the swipe.

Oh well, only 6 more commute days left this year.


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (16 Dec 2013)

I was gobsmacked on the way into work this morning; gobsmacked I tell you. A lorry went onto the other side of the road in order over take me; I've never been give that much space by a lorry before.

Apart from that it was business as usual.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (16 Dec 2013)

Its so warm even the heating is not on!
weather has gone crazy


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (16 Dec 2013)

BSRU said:


> Just thinking about the commutes next week, the schools will be out so light traffic and the days will be getting longer




amen to that!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Dec 2013)

Left work late so had to do the direct ride home. Hopefully will get time to do a dinner time ride tomorrow to make up for it, must hit target by end of the week


----------



## cyberknight (16 Dec 2013)

For me it was the 1st close call in a long while 
Coming down this road,
http://goo.gl/maps/TjgTE
maybe 25 mph at the time as i was still building up when a car that was parked on the right hand side facing downhill pulls out then stops to take the next right turn, nearly ended up its exhaust !


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (16 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> must hit target by end of the week


What's your target ?


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (16 Dec 2013)

Only have 3 commuting days left for 2013 & I need another 85 miles before Friday to hit 7500. Hopefully I'll do it by Thursday morning, meaning the ride home will be the celebratory parade !


----------



## HLaB (16 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Left work late so had to do the direct ride home. Hopefully will get time to do a dinner time ride tomorrow to make up for it, must hit target by end of the week


----------



## 400bhp (16 Dec 2013)

WTF is going on.

Bl00dy notorious r'about where I've had issues before. Effin coach this time overtakes me with circa 50 yards to the junction then turns right. The back end of the bus closing in rapidly. Maann the driver got it totally totally wrong.

Roundabout 3 of 3 within half a mile - nobber van decides to edge out onto the r'about

It's the problem with the airport, half of the people don't know where they are going.

Not a good last mile commute.


----------



## hennbell (16 Dec 2013)

Weather is finally clearing here in Canada,After 2 weeks of -30 C it is only -2 today and no new snow.
Unfortunately i have to ride into a 50 kph headwind on the way home.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (17 Dec 2013)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Only have 3 commuting days left for 2013 & I need another 85 miles before Friday to hit 7500. Hopefully I'll do it by Thursday morning, meaning the ride home will be the celebratory parade !


 

impressive, most impressive!


----------



## jagman.2003 (17 Dec 2013)

Steady scoot in, bit chillier than yesterday. Got some good pace in the last part of the commute.


----------



## GrasB (17 Dec 2013)

Erg... what's all this wet stuff about? I've had 3 weeks of almost constant glorious sun


----------



## Markymark (17 Dec 2013)

Nearly a SMIDSY right in front of the police this morning. They didn't even bat an eyelid. Nothing serious, didn't get hit, but it's events like this where people do get hit. Not expecting the police to do anything with the driver but even a "watch where you going next time, mate" would have been in order.

Lucky I was wearing high viz and a helmet else they would have done a hard stop on me!


----------



## Beebo (17 Dec 2013)

Had some knobber in a black Golf GTI rev'ing his engine behind me through a pinch point.
I called him a "Flipping Twit" (may have been a bit stronger) which he didnt like! I'm not having anyone in a 2 ton car intimidating me.


----------



## MisterStan (17 Dec 2013)

Chilly this morning compared to yesterday, but a pleasant run in. Just before I got to Swavesey on the GBW, I spotted an owl flying about 20 metres to my right, matching my pace, it then swept across in front of me and disappeared in some trees - beautiful.


----------



## Frood42 (17 Dec 2013)

Last nights commute was wet, but I stayed fairly warm, more of a constant drizzle rather than the heavy rain forecasted.
.


----------



## Frood42 (17 Dec 2013)

For this mornings commute the temperature dropped again, no rain, but the CS2 has accumulated a huge puddle.
So much for a flagship segregated cycle lane, especially when the whole lane is covered in water and the only way out is to navigate into traffic which is moving very fast (road is treated like a dual carriageway by cars)...

I ended up going through the puddle and splashing water all over my left leg and foot. 
So that combined with the wind chill made the ride a little uncomfortable.

Other than that, not a bad commute...

MET Office is suggesting I may get one of those mythical tail winds tonight 
.


----------



## potsy (17 Dec 2013)

Cold one at 4.45 this morning, and I had to take my rucksack in to bring home some goodies later 

Don't think it'll be one of my faster rides that's for sure


----------



## HLaB (17 Dec 2013)

Lol @WVM (I hope he's not a user on here). About 3-4 Car lengths back from a red light with me in the primary and indicating strongly right, he decides to overtake. It wasn't done fast but it was quite comical as he was determined not to yield to the oncoming car (had turned left on green) as he went to the red light.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Dec 2013)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> What's your target ?



15,000 miles, a tad under 100 to go now, but the weather is not looking good for tomorrow and Thursday. I am at work up until Christmas Eve, so have two days next week as my contingency plan


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Dec 2013)

Fantastic moonlit ride into work this morning, yes it was cold but hardly any wind. Tomorrow on the other hand is not looking good


----------



## ianrauk (17 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 15,000 miles, a tad under 100 to go now, but the weather is not looking good for tomorrow and Thursday. I am at work up until Christmas Eve, so have two days next week as my contingency plan




Fingers crossed for you that you manage it  It will be well deserved.


----------



## BSRU (17 Dec 2013)

Due to nursemaid duties during the night I didn't leave the house until 9, usually leave at 6 to be at work by 8'ish, so very short ride in.
This time of year it is actually quicker by bike, Christmas shoppers clogging up the roads.


----------



## fossyant (17 Dec 2013)

In the car !

Saw a female cyclist nearly get taken out by a middle aged woman in a mini - impatient that the car in front was turning right, so she swerved into the cycle lane, without checking that there was actually a cyclist there. Fortunately there was a side road, so that the cyclist could avoid being squashed. Said driver got a few dirty looks from the cyclist when she was caught 50 yards further on in the traffic queue. You aren't going anywhere, and neither was I on my side !


----------



## Stephen C (17 Dec 2013)

First commute back after my near miss last Thursday, whimped out yesterday due to the weather, but I'm back now with four extra lights on my helmet and spoke reflectors...didn't stop someone pulling out in front of me though...ah well, determined to ride the week out!


----------



## HLaB (17 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 15,000 miles, a tad under 100 to go now, but the weather is not looking good for tomorrow and Thursday. I am at work up until Christmas Eve, so have two days next week as my contingency plan


You ususally do circa 60-70 a day you'll manage it no problem even if you take Wed/Thu off Fri,Mon Tues = 180miles


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Dec 2013)

HLaB said:


> You ususally do circa 60-70 a day you'll manage it no problem even if you take Wed/Thu off Fri,Mon Tues = 180miles



I'm definitely going to do it


----------



## jagman.2003 (17 Dec 2013)

Just had text to say there is a delivery from Planet-X & another jiffy bag waiting for me at home. 
Nothing more mysterious than the unopened plain jiffy bag. But more motivation to ride even quicker tonight!


----------



## Steve Saunders (17 Dec 2013)

Just broken through 10,000 miles for the year (avg 17.6mph). Original goal was 6,500 put had that ticked off by August. Only started cycling 18 months ago, well chuffed.


----------



## mangid (17 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm definitely going to do it



Made my 10K goal, not sure if I'll make 14K, only 490miles to go (mycyclinglog ticker is a little off). Theoretically doable, but Christmas dinners and lunches do tend to eat into the early morning commuting miles ;-)


----------



## HLaB (17 Dec 2013)

66 Commuting miles a day for the next 3 days if I'm to reach commuting 3.5k miles I don't think I'll bother. 22 general miles a day (till the end of the year) to reach my current 1000miles a month target is much more realistic.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Dec 2013)

HLaB said:


> 66 Commuting miles a day for the next 3 days if I'm to reach commuting 3.5k miles I don't think I'll bother. 22 general miles a day (till the end of the year) to reach my current 1000miles a month target is much more realistic.



B***ocks - I need to do another 36 miles on top of the hundred to get 1,000 miles for the month - good job I am working New Years Eve


----------



## HLaB (17 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> B***ocks - I need to do another 36 miles on top of the hundred to get 1,000 miles for the month - good job I am working New Years Eve


Good Job I'm not, Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year


----------



## bikingdad90 (17 Dec 2013)

Cold ride in this morning but enjoyed it lots apart from the twit in a corsa that tried to force me into the side of road at the entrance to this junction even though I was going straight over and looked over my shoulder more than once. I rode defensively over the roundabout and moved just enough that he couldn't get past until it was safe to do so.

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=qu...F-8&ei=km-wUtaMFceThgeEmYCIBA&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAg


----------



## potsy (17 Dec 2013)

A rare rucksack commute, after trying it out the other day and declaring it as 'never again' I had no other option as I had some stuff to bring back from work and the load lugging bike is kitted out with the studded tyres.
Certainly noticed the difference coming home with approx 5kg of 'stuff' in it, still managed to do a totally frivolous extra 2 miles though, good training for the forum ride on NYD


----------



## Twelve Spokes (17 Dec 2013)

That was horrendous coming back with plenty of hypocrites on their mobile phones.That was commute 198.

I doubt commute 199,200,201,202,203,204 and 205 are going to be much different.


----------



## benb (17 Dec 2013)

This morning at a junction an elderly lady pedestrian didn't have time to make it all the way across the road before the lights changed. 
The driver next to me decided to aggressively rev his engine to register his displeasure at being slightly inconvenienced.
I may have been impolite to him.

I think it's a real problem: pedestrian crossing phases don't last long enough for people with even slight mobility issues, and some pedestrian crossings take ages to change in the pedestrian's favour.


----------



## Frood42 (17 Dec 2013)

benb said:


> This morning at a junction an elderly lady pedestrian didn't have time to make it all the way across the road before the lights changed.
> The driver next to me decided to aggressively rev his engine to register his displeasure at being slightly inconvenienced.
> I may have been impolite to him.
> 
> I think it's a real problem: pedestrian crossing phases don't last long enough for people with even slight mobility issues, and some pedestrian crossings take ages to change in the pedestrian's favour.




There is a crossing at a busy gyratory system I have to use everyday to get to a Sainsburys, it's a pain.

http://goo.gl/maps/VyezM

The WAIT light doesn't always come on after pressing the button, it seems to be if the lights have recently turned in favour of traffic and people have recently used it there is a delay in being able to activate the lights.
So you then have to wait to press the button (repeated attempts to get it to activate), and then wait to cross the road, the phases are short and you have to use two sets of these to get across the road as you have an island in between. Not friendly at all, and not nice in bad weather as the road is quite open. 

It annoys me that people in heated and dry cars are given priority over people stood at a crossing getting cold and wet, and you have to do it twice to actually get across the road...
.


----------



## Black Country Ste (17 Dec 2013)

Bit of a chuckle on the way in. Following a red Audi and a motorcyclist comes down behind us, effing and blinding. Wondering what the grumbling was about I turned to look at him, he looked back. "Morning", he said and carried on. It looked like the car was turning right so the biker got ready to pass down the inside, only for the driver to carry on straight. "Oh, FFS!", et cetera.

It made up for me oversleeping and missing breakfast.


----------



## cyberknight (17 Dec 2013)

And the idiocy continues,
Nearly knocked off by a fire engine on the way home , it was not on the way to an emergency so it was not rushing or using it lights etc but overtook on a narrow road with oncoming traffic.
Letter of complaint sent to the appropriate email address with my concerns regarding their driving standards.


----------



## potsy (17 Dec 2013)

I had a 'lad' walk towards me this afternoon, he was in the road and obviously looking for trouble, as I get near he makes like he's going to throw a punch 
I call him a nob and carry on my way, the ped that was on the pavement didn't look amused as the chav shouted 'f-off' in my direction


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (17 Dec 2013)

46 miles to go.... forecast for tomorrow looks a barrel of laughs for the way home...


----------



## Frood42 (17 Dec 2013)

Wet commute home, but fairly warm, not a bad ride, even managed to hit 20+mph on some bits.
Got undertaken by someone doing a wheelie 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZFTAvdBFD8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


They appear around 16s, but light is a little poor, so hard to see.
.


----------



## BSRU (18 Dec 2013)

Windy but not as bad as forecast last night which stated I would have a wet ride in, nice and dry the whole time.


----------



## jagman.2003 (18 Dec 2013)

Good scoot home. But quality of driving from other road users definitely on the decline. Makes me consider the rest of this weeks commuting. One close 'drive-thru' on a mini roundabout. My front light clearly lit up the interior of the car to show the driver with fixed stare straight ahead. They seem too busy rushing around with their heads up their arxes' worrying about Christmas. Definitely won't be riding on the last day of work. 
On the upside waved cordially at 'clown horn' cyclist & got a couple of friendly 'parps' of the horn. Put a smile on my face for a couple of miles.


----------



## fossyant (18 Dec 2013)

potsy said:


> I had a 'lad' walk towards me this afternoon, he was in the road and obviously looking for trouble, as I get near he makes like he's going to throw a punch
> I call him a nob and carry on my way, the ped that was on the pavement didn't look amused as the chav shouted 'f-off' in my direction


 
Brinny ?

I've had that once by a group of teenagers, deliberately walk out on me. Unfortunately for them I was winding up for a 40 mph descent and was already above 30, so the scream of 'f-ing get out of the way' stopped them, one lad did try to punch me, but his aim wasn't good given my speed (I'd gone past before he could launch at me).


----------



## fossyant (18 Dec 2013)

My commute went like this.

Start, stop, start, stop, stop more, start a little, crawl, crawl....yadda yadda for an hour before finally pulling up at work to pay £2.30 to park ! Why do people do this for a 6 mile drive ?


----------



## ianrauk (18 Dec 2013)

I see blue skies, I see sun, I see sunshine..it makes a bloody change.
Roads are still very wet though and there's more expected rain for the commute home.


----------



## MisterStan (18 Dec 2013)

fossyant said:


> My commute went like this.
> 
> Start, stop, start, stop, stop more, start a little, crawl, crawl....yadda yadda for an hour before finally pulling up at work to pay £2.30 to park ! Why do people do this for a 6 mile drive ?


Get them plums rested mate and you won't have to worry about this next year.


----------



## HLaB (18 Dec 2013)

Expecting Armageddon this morning but wok up to beatiful blue skies and light winds


----------



## MisterStan (18 Dec 2013)

I am ashamed of my bike this week - the Busway is so filthy it is unbelieveable. Even with full guards the bike is covered in grit/muck. 
As per Ian's note above, blue skies and sun by the time I got to Cambridge. Lovely morning for a ride.


----------



## fossyant (18 Dec 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Get them plums rested mate and you won't have to worry about this next year.


 
I flippin hope so !! More flippin winter kit than Santa and his sleigh, and I can't ride.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Dec 2013)

MisterStan said:


> I am ashamed of my bike this week - the Busway is so filthy it is unbelieveable. Even with full guards the bike is covered in grit/muck.
> As per Ian's note above, blue skies and sun by the time I got to Cambridge. Lovely morning for a ride.




I gave my bike a through clean on Sunday.
It was looking lovely... not no more....


----------



## HLaB (18 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Roads are still very wet though and there's more expected rain for the commute home.


 
I'm not surprised after last night  I popped out for a ride and didn't even get 20miles before it turned mild and started to spit. Once I turned to go north it was that constant misty 'sticky' rain; thats the wettest I've been for a while.


----------



## MisterStan (18 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I gave my bike a through clean on Sunday.
> It was looking lovely... not no more....


Ditto, she's getting stripped down to the frame this weekend, new chain, cassette and BB going on and a detail clean of all components. No commuting for me next week, so will be using the best bike for a couple of none commuting rides which means I can take my time over it.


----------



## fossyant (18 Dec 2013)

Gave the car a good clean and hoover out at weekend. Lovely and shiney. Not any more ! 

Oh bugger, wrong forum !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Dec 2013)

HLaB said:


> Expecting Armageddon this morning but wok up to beatiful blue skies and light winds



Same here the I wouldn't have said the wind was light, but much lighter than I was expecting. The forecast for me tonight is 10 miles of torrential rain and 26 mph headwind, this will be after downing a few pints with my new boss. Plus side is the weather this morning means I knocked a good chunk of the target off.


----------



## potsy (18 Dec 2013)

fossyant said:


> Brinny ?



Surprisingly no, Stockport just before brinksway.
I think it was more a case of showing off in front of his girlfriends


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I gave my bike a through clean on Sunday.
> It was looking lovely... not no more....



I had to mickle my chain last night, despite the bike getting a thorough (for me) cleaning at the weekend. I didn't bother cleaning the frame, all that mud will protect it


----------



## Frood42 (18 Dec 2013)

No rain this morning, but the chilly wind is back... roads wet and greasy still, but other than that not a bad ride into work.

How do the PCSO's and the Police keep those yellow coats/jackets so clean?
The roads are greasy and dirty and make a mess of everything...

Still seeing officers out at Bow Roundabout, and Ilford Hill/Chapel Road, but most of the time I am out too early to see them in the mornings...

We could really do with some of them lined up along Mile End Road (Bow roundabout to Mile End station), with some on motorbikes, to stop the dangerous speeding undertakers that ruin that bit of road...
.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Dec 2013)

Frood42 said:


> No rain this morning, but the chilly wind is back... roads wet and greasy still, but other than that not a bad ride into work.
> 
> How do the PCSO's and the Police keep those yellow coats/jackets so clean?
> The roads are greasy and dirty and make a mess of everything...
> ...




Yup, also still seeing plastic cops looking very bored on junctions. How do they keep their hi-viz jackets so clean? By doing bugger all all day, that's how.


----------



## HLaB (18 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Same here the I wouldn't have said the wind was light, but much lighter than I was expecting. The forecast for me tonight is 10 miles of torrential rain and 26 mph headwind, this will be after downing a few pints with my new boss. Plus side is the weather this morning means I knocked a good chunk of the target off.


When I last looked it was to be blowy here tonight but only light rain till 9pm, mind you it said that last night and I was drenched!


----------



## BSRU (18 Dec 2013)

When I was out in the dark countryside this morning, looking in my mirror I noticed a white light reflecting of the wet road surface behind me.
I looked behind to see the white light on the road but no sign of a bike, it must be the Wiltshire headless avenger lone ranger ghost night rider.
But no it turned out to be just moonlight reflecting of the road


----------



## Stephen C (18 Dec 2013)

Interesting commute last night, left Xmas party at 11:30 and headed into the mist, everything was eerily quiet and I got soaked but enjoyable none the less! Very enjoyable commute this morning, stopped at a red light just after it had changed and got told by an old man I should've gone for it, told him I needed the rest!


----------



## BSRU (18 Dec 2013)

Had an encounter with an illegal electrically assisted bike this morning, I gathered it was illegal due to not being able to close the gap up a small drag despite me doing 20mph and the other rider not really pedalling. I need to put some proper effort in to bridge the gap, only for the rider to ride onto the pavement at a pedestrian crossing as I neared him.
So in the past few days I have seen an illegal electrically assisted bike and also a bike with a internal combustion engine. With no police around their probably not going to be caught unless they have an accident.


----------



## paul04 (18 Dec 2013)

Set off early this morning 6am (had a few jobs that needed doing 1st thing)
nice and quiet on the roads, 3 ninjas on the way to work, over took one who even had headphones on (I could even here the music he was listening to as I cycled past)

On the way home and it was very windy out, 3 quarters of the way home I had a tail wind (even got second place on a strava segment, 25mph on the MTB at one point

But all good things must come to a end, yes 7 mph was the best I could get for the last 1/4 of the way home


----------



## Black Country Ste (18 Dec 2013)

Almost left hooked this morning but the driver woke up and stopped. Poor overtake on the way home. He left about three feet but too quickly for the conditions with nothing coming the other way, needlessly swerved in to take the next speed cushion. I called out, he stopped, getting out to give me a load of threatening verbal as I turned round to get away from him. I don't need another of those, thanks.

One absolutely superb overtake later on.


----------



## Stevie Mcluskey (18 Dec 2013)

Dire Journey home uphill and into the wind. Beat the worst of it i think as its now blowing a gale and lashing down in East Kilbride now as i write. Think it may be an early check for tomorrow mornings journey


----------



## bikingdad90 (18 Dec 2013)

Interesting commute home with the rubbish btwin slicks on (running into ground before new rims and tyres) greasy roads and a strong side wind that only decided blow at roundabouts making turning a challenge or in the built up areas where it was pushing me sideways in to traffic as I was trying to filter. Had to stop and wait for wind to stop occasionally as I couldn't counter balance any more. 

No Strava records for me just a bruise on my leg from where I pushed off and foot slipped and hit frame while bike stayed put because of the grease.


----------



## 400bhp (18 Dec 2013)

weeeeeeeeee

windyyyyyyyyyyy

I came back the way I knew I'd have a tailwind for a fair way. Avg 27mph over 1.6 miles just following the flow of traffic and actually having to brake and slow down-blasted slow cars.


----------



## MisterStan (18 Dec 2013)

That was fun! Tomorrow morning is going to be a bitch though....


----------



## gaz (18 Dec 2013)

Gusting head wind of 30mph FEEEEECK!


----------



## ianrauk (18 Dec 2013)

Like what others have said.. WIIIIIINNNDDDD!!!!


----------



## BSRU (18 Dec 2013)

Seems the electrically assisted bike rider I saw this morning was wearing a Sony helmet camera and his front light was set to dazzle.
Also my first electrically assisted bike of the year


----------



## Hacienda71 (18 Dec 2013)

Brisk tailwind tonight. Wanted to get a 25 mph average for the 10 miles, the Garmin said 25 mph but Strava says 24.5. 
Anyway I'm sticking with the Garmin data. Averaged 31.5 along the A34 Alderley bypass for 3 miles


----------



## fossyant (18 Dec 2013)

You'll be crawling to work tomorrow @Hacienda71


----------



## Hacienda71 (18 Dec 2013)

fossyant said:


> You'll be crawling to work tomorrow @Hacienda71


Wasn't too bad on the way in up Oak road despite a major 20 plus mph headwind at lunch time. Only lost about 3mph


----------



## HLaB (18 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Same here the I wouldn't have said the wind was light, but much lighter than I was expecting. The forecast for me tonight is 10 miles of torrential rain and 26 mph headwind, this will be after downing a few pints with my new boss. Plus side is the weather this morning means I knocked a good chunk of the target off.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (18 Dec 2013)

Yep windy windy windy, crawled home tonight. Last commute of the year tomorrow, sad times


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Dec 2013)

HLaB said:


> When I last looked it was to be blowy here tonight but only light rain till 9pm, mind you it said that last night and I was drenched!



Left the pub at around 8:30, to say it was windy would be an understatement, probably the hardest ride I have done, was just shy of 11 miles, all headwind. At one point I was going down a hill, that I can easily do 25 mph on, in the lowest gear I had. Oh and it rained quite heavily as well


----------



## Frood42 (18 Dec 2013)

Ugh, wet and WINDY, missed the worst of the rain thankfully, but no mythical tailwind.

Loads of traffic about, no idea why... but it suited my slow lethargic pace tonight.

Tomorrow will be my last commute (as heading to Suffolk for Xmas with the family).
Friday I'm off work, so a short leisure ride to make up the miles before I head back on Saturday.
.


----------



## discominer (18 Dec 2013)

Wild wind- near high rise flats I was almost blown across the road. Drivers giving me plenty of room was nice to experience (it ain't usual on my commute).


----------



## stowie (18 Dec 2013)

Frood42 said:


> Ugh, wet and WINDY, missed the worst of the rain thankfully, but no mythical tailwind.
> 
> Loads of traffic about, no idea why... but it suited my slow lethargic pace tonight.
> 
> ...



If you are travelling where I think you are (C London -> E London) then the A12 southbound is currently shut between Bow and A13 because a water main burst and a hole opened up on the carriage way. All traffic is going off at Bow Roundabout, along Mile End Road and then down Burdett Road to the A13 to get back onto the A12 blackwall approach. It wasn't too bad this morning, but I should imagine later on it was appalling. I believe this closure is for an indeterminate amount of time since the road cannot be opened until it is made good.

Loads of traffic trying their luck on local roads to try to bypass it all probably is causing traffic jams everywhere.


----------



## fribbleblib (18 Dec 2013)

Wet, windy, windy and wet.

But I am ten miles fitter and ten miles better off in fuel usage. 

Pedestrian walked straight out in front of me, but headwind meant I was probably going slower than walking pace at the time, so slowly diverted around her!


----------



## Frood42 (18 Dec 2013)

stowie said:


> If you are travelling where I think you are (C London -> E London) then the A12 southbound is currently shut between Bow and A13 because a water main burst and a hole opened up on the carriage way. All traffic is going off at Bow Roundabout, along Mile End Road and then down Burdett Road to the A13 to get back onto the A12 blackwall approach. It wasn't too bad this morning, but I should imagine later on it was appalling. I believe this closure is for an indeterminate amount of time since the road cannot be opened until it is made good.
> Loads of traffic trying their luck on local roads to try to bypass it all probably is causing traffic jams everywhere.



Thanks.

Sort of, it's E London -> C London (Tower Hill) -> E London. 
I do go along Mile End Road and then down Burdett Road (pass through Bow 4 times a day), so this is good to know, cannot see it being an issue in the mornings though, just at night.

http://app.strava.com/activities/100855489
.


----------



## stowie (18 Dec 2013)

Frood42 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Sort of, it's E London -> C London (Tower Hill) -> E London.
> I do go along Mile End Road and then down Burdett Road (pass through Bow 4 times a day), so this is good to know, cannot see it being an issue in the mornings though, just at night.
> ...



Not sure if it is going to be fixed within hours or days. The website doesn't mention timescales at all.

This situation would have had me near meltdown when I drove everywhere. Now I use the bicycle I tend to shrug and not worry about it too much. Apparently queues on diversion were so long that it was taking over an hour to get past the closure. I try not to be too smug when I cycle past the queues, but I think I often fail.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (19 Dec 2013)

fribbleblib said:


> Wet, windy, windy and wet.


Can we swap? Mine was a nice, balmy 38°C, and also with a slight head wind. I think I mislaid 1kg on the way home: I suspect it sweated off.

Of course, in true unpredictable Melbourne fashion, it will be about 30°C tomorrow, and 23 the day after.


----------



## BSRU (19 Dec 2013)

Had to take it easy in the countryside, lots of tree debris all over the roads, not easy to see in the dark


----------



## Frood42 (19 Dec 2013)

Chilly this morning 
Roads weren't too bad.

A12 at Bow Roundabout is closed still, and so numptys abound around that roundabout, some idiot worker has put a traffic diversion sign at the cycle lane entrance on the roundabout, so bikes cannot get into it... Not an issue for me as I normally prefer to take the road than the cycle lane/pavement there anyway.
.


----------



## MisterStan (19 Dec 2013)

I was expecting a punishing headwind this morning, thankfully it wasn't as bad as i'd feared!


----------



## Origamist (19 Dec 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Brisk tailwind tonight. Wanted to get a 25 mph average for the 10 miles, the Garmin said 25 mph but Strava says 24.5.
> Anyway I'm sticking with the Garmin data. Averaged 31.5 along the A34 Alderley bypass for 3 miles


 
I had my Xmas lunch yesterday and was not on the bike. I saw the forecast and was cursing my luck as I would have taken a detour to pick up that tailwind along the bypass! Looks like next year for a 31mph+ ride along there for me.

Was cold this morning with a light frost and a touch of ice. My nerves were jangled when another cyclist shouted "ice" at me just as I was taking a corner! When the new bike comes, I'll get the ice tyres on - it's not a nice feeling when you get the gentle, audible crunch of frost followed by the scary silence of black ice.


----------



## jagman.2003 (19 Dec 2013)

Bit chillier this morning. But gave me the perfect layer selection. A good scoot in apart from two minutes of a weird lack of concentration. Overcooked a mini roundabout & had to make emergency manouvere to avoid kerb. Then unclipped half way up a hill..!
Will adjust SPD's when I have five minutes today.

I was looking out for debris on the back lanes. Mainly twigs & branches then, had to dodge a spanner in the road. Looked like it had been around a while. A little rusty & grubby. Probably washed out of a ditch by the rain. Still did the decent thing & picked it up so it didn't do any damage. I could do with another 11mm combination spanner at home...!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Dec 2013)

Cold ride in, lots of standing water, snow forecast for tonight!


----------



## jagman.2003 (19 Dec 2013)

Forgot to add. Not many other commuters for me to overtake let alone race on my ride. But like buses three commuters came along at once Overtook all in one go this morning..!


----------



## ianrauk (19 Dec 2013)

MisterStan said:


> I was expecting a punishing headwind this morning, thankfully it wasn't as bad as i'd feared!




I was expecting a fantastic tailwind in....unfortunately it wasn't to be.


----------



## robjh (19 Dec 2013)

A vile ride home last night,being battered by heavy winds and torrential rain, and riding mostly into a headwind. I started wobbling in a few places so slowed down and stuck to quiet roads where I could, with only deep puddles and fallen branches to worry about. Luckily I was expecting it and had full raingear, so arrived home more or less dry and warm.
What a difference 12 hours makes! It was a beautiful calm cloudless morning, just above freezing, and a streak of orange in the east when I set off, and I saw the sun rise at about 8.20.


----------



## GrasB (19 Dec 2013)

Got to play with my early Christmas present to my self. That meant a noisy commute... a 7l V8 will do that.


----------



## jagman.2003 (19 Dec 2013)

GrasB said:


> Got to play with my early Christmas present to my self. That meant a noisy commute... a 7l V8 will do that.


Guessing the 7L isn't a new large hydration pack? VXR8?


----------



## GrasB (19 Dec 2013)

jagman.2003 said:


> Guessing the 7L isn't a new large hydration pack? VXR8?


Ultima Can-Am with a 'vette Z06 V8


----------



## HLaB (19 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Cold ride in, lots of standing water, snow forecast for tonight!


 Looking at your ticker congratulations 

Nothing much to report on my commute


----------



## Frood42 (19 Dec 2013)

GrasB said:


> Ultima Can-Am with a 'vette Z06 V8



This?






.


----------



## Frood42 (19 Dec 2013)

HLaB said:


> Looking at your ticker congratulations



@HLaB 
@Supersuperleeds 

15,000 miles for the year, you both deserve a big bravo 
.


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Dec 2013)

with the cost of diesel why are so many people throwing it all over the bloody road, all with left hand tanks as well.


----------



## Beebo (19 Dec 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> with the cost of diesel why are so many people throwing it all over the bloody road, all with left hand tanks as well.


 I think it must be buses. There is loads of the stuff in london, mainly in bus lanes.


----------



## Stephen C (19 Dec 2013)

After being battered by the wind all the way home, I decided to avoid the short stretch of dual carriageway and took a short cut suggested by @Biscuit. Some things to note; 1) Night time is not the best time to try new unlit routes. 2) Slick road tyres don't really grip mud very well. 3) Side winds do not help with 2). It was fun though, but I might save it for the Spring...


----------



## GrasB (19 Dec 2013)

@Frood42 that looks vaguely familiar.


----------



## DWiggy (19 Dec 2013)

My ride home last night was EPIC, a real challenge, what normally takes me just over 30min took nearly 40!!, with a dismal average and the wind in my face it wasn't one of my favourite rides! 
Although the ride in was much better this morning, nice clear skies and a full moon


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (19 Dec 2013)

It was windy last night on the ride home, but nothing compared to the monsoon we had for a couple of hours after half six. Glad I wasn't in that. Last commute for me today til the new year. Will be out over the festive period I'm sure. Merry Christmas fellow commuters, lets hope Santa brings all you've wished for


----------



## Frood42 (19 Dec 2013)

GrasB said:


> @Frood42 that looks vaguely familiar.



Looks fun


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Dec 2013)

A combination of loss of fitness and riding the lardy Boardman CX average for December is 15mph, October 17.3mph 

I think I might sort out the Roubaix over the Christmas no obvious frame damage just needs new rear wheel and bar tape, and get shot of those gawd awful Michelin Pro SC


----------



## jagman.2003 (19 Dec 2013)

GrasB said:


> Ultima Can-Am with a 'vette Z06 V8


Very nice.


----------



## Frood42 (19 Dec 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> A combination of loss of fitness and riding the lardy Boardman CX average for December is 15mph, October 17.3mph
> 
> I think I might sort out the Roubaix over the Christmas no obvious frame damage just needs new rear wheel and bar tape, and get shot of those gawd awful Michelin Pro SC



I am currently averaging 10-11mph over my 20 mile commute (40 round trip) on the hybrid.
Would love to get anywhere near 15mph, but 15-16mph was my best during the height of the nice weather...

Good reason for N+1 me thinks 
Or I could just get fitter...
.


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Dec 2013)

Frood42 said:


> I am currently averaging 10-11mph over my 20 mile commute (40 round trip) on the hybrid.
> Would love to get anywhere near 15mph, but 15-16mph was my best during the height of the nice weather...
> 
> Good reason for N+1 me thinks
> ...


It has to be the bike, cannot have lost 2.5 years of fitness in 7 weeks, well I hope not lol.

I do have the advantage of not riding in heavy traffic, and it stops the clock at traffic lights etc.


----------



## HLaB (19 Dec 2013)

I must admit i stopped including my average for commutes last year, decided I'd rather be concentrating on arriving safe than maintaining a good average.


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Dec 2013)

HLaB said:


> I must admit i stopped including my average for commutes last year, decided I'd rather be concentrating on arriving safe than maintaining a good average.


That's why I switched 18 months ago to auto stop, I use it as a measure of progress or in this case of going backwards!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Dec 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> A combination of loss of fitness and riding the lardy Boardman CX average for December is 15mph, October 17.3mph
> 
> I think I might sort out the Roubaix over the Christmas no obvious frame damage just needs new rear wheel and bar tape, and get shot of those gawd awful Michelin Pro SC



I'm at 15.06mph for the year, that .06 is very important! I tend to look at my average speed so I know roughly how far I can go before I would be late for work.


----------



## jagman.2003 (19 Dec 2013)

Frood42 said:


> I am currently averaging 10-11mph over my 20 mile commute (40 round trip) on the hybrid.
> Would love to get anywhere near 15mph, but 15-16mph was my best during the height of the nice weather...
> 
> Good reason for N+1 me thinks
> ...


Bit of both for me. Winter mountain bike is harder to ride, so I should be fitter. But the way it soaks up energy it can be tempting to cruise.
The hybrid I use for the rest of the year is easier to ride, but does reward the extra effort with extra speed. So potentially I'm fitter.


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Dec 2013)

The worst thing about it is I look down at the Garmin and it 51 minutes, I know that I should be almost turning in to work but now I still have 10 minutes to go and I really should have got out of bed 10 minutes earlier, that's the frustration!


----------



## jagman.2003 (19 Dec 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> The worst thing about it is I look down at the Garmin and it 51 minutes, I know that I should be almost turning in to work but now I still have 10 minutes to go and I really should have got out of bed 10 minutes earlier, that's the frustration!


If it's any consolation I have a similar run time. And a similar mechanical delay in winter. But I'm hoping I am gaining lots of power in the legs..!


----------



## MisterStan (19 Dec 2013)

OK, it's very flat here, but if I take much more than an hour for my 18 mile trip, i'm not very happy!


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Dec 2013)

Origamist said:


> I had my Xmas lunch yesterday as not on the bike. I saw the forecast and was cursing my luck as I would have taken a detour to pick up that tailwind along the bypass! Looks like next year for a 31mph+ ride along there for me.
> 
> Was cold this morning with a light frost and a touch of ice. My nerves were jangled when another cyclist shouted "ice" at me just as I was taking a corner! When the new bike comes, I'll get the ice tyres on - it's not a nice feeling when you get the gentle, audible crunch of frost followed by the scary silence of black ice.


You could do a very fast one down there, but it would involve foregoing beer tomorrow night and going out in the rain at about 8pm to catch the 25 mph forecast wind. That would appear to some as bordering on OCD though.......


----------



## GrasB (19 Dec 2013)

Frood42 said:


> Looks fun


My OH wanted a more practical second car... so I bought this! ... 

Seriously, it's quite a practical car compared to the Exige it replaced. It's very docile at low speeds & rpm which makes it easier to drive especially around town, less noise & drone when cruising on the motorway (not so much when you press on the loud pedal... then it is loud!), better ride quality, gives you far more parking options* & can swallow a shopping trolleys worth of food without cooking it on the way home.

Right now the fun is currently in restricted mode as the engine has been freshly rebuilt & in its running in stage. 

* the narrowness of the parking space is limited by how small a gap you can squeeze through to get to the door as the door opens up almost entirely within the chassis footprint


----------



## potsy (19 Dec 2013)

Gloomy coming home today, had to put my lights on and that was at 2pm 

1 more commute to go before the Christmas break


----------



## fossyant (19 Dec 2013)

In the car. Saw the effects of wearing headphones and not looking where you are walking.

Sat at a set of lights, I hear this horn sounded, followed by a bus swerving into the opposite lane and slamming his brakes on. The bus is almost at a standstill when a stupid woman, ear phones on, walks straight into the front corner of the bus and bounces off.

She was ok, bit shaken, but how the hell she missed a bus, with its horn on ? Good job the driver was paying attention.


----------



## paul04 (19 Dec 2013)

No commute today, I was in Warrington on a CPC driving course (very boring)
Day off tomorrow, then last commute to work on Saturday  then off till the new year.


----------



## potsy (19 Dec 2013)

fossyant said:


> In the car. Saw the effects of wearing headphones and not looking where you are walking.
> 
> Sat at a set of lights, I hear this horn sounded, followed by a bus swerving into the opposite lane and slamming his brakes on. The bus is almost at a standstill when a stupid woman, ear phones on, walks straight into the front corner of the bus and bounces off.
> 
> She was ok, bit shaken, but how the hell she missed a bus, with its horn on ? Good job the driver was paying attention.


I had a headphone wearing ped step out in front of me this afteroon, luckily one of us was paying attention


----------



## ianrauk (19 Dec 2013)

Got in through the door at home just in time to miss a huge hailstorm...


----------



## tmesis (19 Dec 2013)

My commute home tonight was the worst two hours I've ever spent on a bike - it was freezing cold with driving snow, heavy rain and a gusty headwind. My hands were so cold I couldn't undo the zip on my gillet to get my front door keys out. When I finally got in I took my temperature - 34.8C. Horrendous. I took to my bed with hot chocolate and a mince pie.

I think I'll drive tomorrow...


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (19 Dec 2013)

Last ride of the year today for me, hospital tomorrow so got to go in the car. Nice ride in but wet on the way home. Nothing would spoil my mood today though. Having targeted 3000 miles for 2013 I finished the year on 7518 miles  Turned it over the 7500 on the way to work so I had a strange looking grin on my face for most of the morning ! The ride home was a thoughtful reflection on this year and started thinking ahead to next.

@HLaB & @Supersuperleeds take a bow chaps, take a bow. Awesome show cracking the 15'000 mark.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (19 Dec 2013)

tmesis said:


> When I finally got in I took my temperature - 34.8C. Horrendous. I took to my bed with hot chocolate and a mince pie.
> 
> I think I'll drive tomorrow...



With a temp of 34.8 mate you need to be careful, that's hypothermia material ! Get that core temperature up ! !


----------



## uclown2002 (19 Dec 2013)

tmesis said:


> My commute home tonight was the worst two hours I've ever spent on a bike - it was freezing cold with driving snow, heavy rain and a gusty headwind. My hands were so cold I couldn't undo the zip on my gillet to get my front door keys out. When I finally got in I took my temperature - 34.8C. Horrendous. I took to my bed with hot chocolate and a mince pie.
> 
> I think I'll drive tomorrow...



MTFU 

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unkIVvjZc9Y


----------



## tmesis (19 Dec 2013)

uclown2002 said:


> MTFU



I know, Rule 5



MickeyBlueEyes said:


> With a temp of 34.8 mate you need to be careful, that's hypothermia material ! Get that core temperature up ! !



Hence taking to my bed.


----------



## uclown2002 (19 Dec 2013)

tmesis said:


> I know, Rule 5
> 
> Hence taking to my bed.



Indeed, be careful. A few days off didn't harm anyone!


----------



## biggs682 (19 Dec 2013)

eventful ride in this morning 3 car prang about 150 yrds in front of me !!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (19 Dec 2013)

uclown2002 said:


> MTFU
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unkIVvjZc9Y



Never heard of the guy...


----------



## simon the viking (19 Dec 2013)

Commute from hell tonight..... in a hurry as I was taking little-un to his Beavers (as in little scouts) Christmas party and.....
Apart from being very wet had a visit from P******e fairy a mile from home.... blew tyre back up with Co2 pump and got another half mile before flat again.... in this time got stuck in traffic due to accident so..... (sorry) resorted to pavement cycling as I was losing precious air went flat 1/2 mile away from home no more co2 and thought no point using normal pump so ran pushing bike in spd shoes with still slightly dodgy ankle (see post a few days ago in this thread) got home with Mrs V standing at door saying "Come on where have you been we've got to go"


----------



## HLaB (19 Dec 2013)

Nothing much to report tonight, as per the norm my commute was stress free


----------



## discominer (19 Dec 2013)

Yesterday I watched one of Magnatom's vids (I share some of the same commute route), and today I did some Magnatomic filtering on the Switchback and Crow Road (too scared previously).


----------



## oiljam (20 Dec 2013)

Wow. Just got in from my nightly commute and it were like an ice skating rink in parts. Even struggled to pedal without the back end twitching. Not a nice feeling. Front end was also unstable so just had to slow right down or I'd have been off. Ice-road riding can only lead to disaster . Better get a trike on the Christmas list fast


----------



## jagman.2003 (20 Dec 2013)

Good ride home last night. The last commute of the year. Pretty heavy rain, but with a great tailwind so just didn't care. Kept warm enough.
Glad I didn't ride in today. Roads have alot of black ice patches. With no gritting.


----------



## BSRU (20 Dec 2013)

It's that Friday feeling again, as in driving standards take a nose dive.
My theory is the British tradition of Thursday night works drinks maybe a factor, especially the last Thursday before Christmas.

Still, in old money, passed 8,000 miles for the year, it was only a few years ago I was only cycling 1,000 miles in a year.


----------



## GrasB (20 Dec 2013)

Nice 45 mile ride to work... a bit fresh but fast


----------



## MisterStan (20 Dec 2013)

It was a bit fresh this morning, especially with wind chill. First week in a while that i've done the full 5 days of commuting. Legs are surprisingly OK, they were a bit tired Wednesday though.


----------



## simon the viking (20 Dec 2013)

simon the viking said:


> Commute from hell tonight..... in a hurry as I was taking little-un to his Beavers (as in little scouts) Christmas party and.....
> Apart from being very wet had a visit from P******e fairy a mile from home.... blew tyre back up with Co2 pump and got another half mile before flat again.... in this time got stuck in traffic due to accident so..... (sorry) resorted to pavement cycling as I was losing precious air went flat 1/2 mile away from home no more co2 and thought no point using normal pump so ran pushing bike in spd shoes with still slightly dodgy ankle (see post a few days ago in this thread) got home with Mrs V standing at door saying "Come on where have you been we've got to go"


Arrghhhhhh commute this morning was a reverse of last night. I fitted new inner tube checked tyre for any of P******* fairies teeth she may have left in the tyre and went to work.... got 2 miles and had flat again tried to blow up with CO2 pump to get home and blew the valve out! wasn't willing to risk last inner tube as there must be something I didn't spot in tyre..... so ran 2 miles home pushing bike and got in car arrived at work just 10 mins late.

Must remember to text Mrs V or she will think cars been nicked when she gets home.....


----------



## HLaB (20 Dec 2013)

Bit icy this morning and given it was my 2nd last commute of the year that reinforced my decision to take it easy.
I also had the stereo-typical 'look through you', a young driver female driver slowly scanning but on their second scan she decides to pull out as she was scanning a 2nd time good job I was a slow moving object in the primary.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Dec 2013)

33 miles this morning on the ice bike was hard work, very icy in places and completely clear in others. Must be getting stronger as I wheel spun twice from setting off positions


----------



## potsy (20 Dec 2013)

Was icy here too the car windscreens were very frozen over, made me slow down from my usual blistering pace 

Couple of colleagues commented on a particular mini roundabout that cars were sliding about on, I'd gone over it without noticing


----------



## GrasB (20 Dec 2013)

potsy said:


> Couple of colleagues commented on a particular mini roundabout that cars were sliding about on, I'd gone over it without noticing


Sounds like summer tyres on frosty roads. Which is why I changed to my winter tyres on the Alfa.


----------



## Bodhbh (20 Dec 2013)

Down here in salisbury, was mild and hammering down rain last night. So I didn't expect the ice this morning, or would have used studded tyres. 2 offs - first on ice for 4-5 years - but fine.

After the first off, a woman stood beside her car - who watched it - shouts something at me. I thought she was asking how I was, but as I walked over turns out she was asking why I came off. I told her it was ice, thinking it was kinda obvious as there was frost all about. "oh", she said, as I noticed her car had mounted the pavment, "I wondered why I kept slipping on the road"


----------



## martinclive (20 Dec 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Legs are surprisingly OK, they were a bit tired Wednesday though.


 ...............then I joined him for Thurs and Friday and for some reason his legs have recovered


----------



## Frood42 (20 Dec 2013)

Last commute before Xmas last night.
Someone seemed disappointed...  (the "heavens" opened with a downpour of rain, mixed with thunder and lightning)




Went for a short 10 leisure miles this morning (sun was out  ) to make it 8000 miles for the year (first full year commuting) 








.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (20 Dec 2013)

Had the day off Wednesday and was so ill I ended up not going to work Thursday which was the first time in nearly 6 years
So took it steady this morning as still felt a bit queasy!
But bloody chilly


----------



## potsy (20 Dec 2013)

Bet @fossyant is glad he's off today, chaos out there on the way home.
So many cars blocking junctions in a bid to get through the lights, never done so much filtering on a Friday lunchtime before, can only imagine what it's going to be like in rush hour 

Felt like one of those alleycat racers at times(albeit in slow motion) as I weaved left/right down the middle, good fun but wouldn't want to do it every day


----------



## BSRU (20 Dec 2013)

potsy said:


> Bet @fossyant is glad he's off today, chaos out there on the way home.
> So many cars blocking junctions in a bid to get through the lights, never done so much filtering on a Friday lunchtime before, can only imagine what it's going to be like in rush hour
> 
> Felt like one of those alleycat racers at times(albeit in slow motion) as I weaved left/right down the middle, good fun but wouldn't want to do it every day


It's crazy Christmas shoppers


----------



## martinclive (20 Dec 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Had the day off Wednesday and was so ill I ended up not going to work Thursday which was the first time in nearly 6 years
> So took it steady this morning as still felt a bit queasy!
> But bloody chilly


Yuk - hope you are feeling better for Xmas


----------



## GrasB (20 Dec 2013)

Can someone explain to me how 8C this afternoon felt a lot colder than 1.6C this morning? This resulted in rather cold hands.. besides that it was a 0 on the eventful meeter (which is generally a good thing )


----------



## dave r (20 Dec 2013)

Bodhbh said:


> Down here in salisbury, was mild and hammering down rain last night. So I didn't expect the ice this morning, or would have used studded tyres. 2 offs - first on ice for 4-5 years - but fine.
> 
> After the first off, a woman stood beside her car - who watched it - shouts something at me. I thought she was asking how I was, but as I walked over turns out she was asking why I came off. I told her it was ice, thinking it was kinda obvious as there was frost all about. "oh", she said, as I noticed her car had mounted the pavment, "I wondered why I kept slipping on the road"



I was off today so no commute, but I did go for a ride, leaving Coventry on Washbrook Lane I noticed the road was a bit frosty, a couple of minutes later I was passed by a Police Car being driven at a steady pace on blues and two's, a short distance up the road there was a Mitsubishi pickup truck on its side half in the hedge half on the road, I had to stop and when I put my foot down I nearly fell on my arse, it was like a skating rink under foot.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Dec 2013)

I'm playing taxi for swmbo tonight, so straight ride home, was pretty glad as it was windy and the ice tyres are hard work, especially since I can't remember when I last used this on them --->


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (20 Dec 2013)

martinclive said:


> Yuk - hope you are feeling better for Xmas



cheers Martin

the ride home was dreadful I am obviously no where near 100% but all the pedalling made my back ache like mad.
Thankfully its Friday and 2 days off!


----------



## Leaway2 (20 Dec 2013)

Had to walk my bike to the main road this morning. My road was very icy. Main roads OK though, but kept it slow and with a slight route change though Hale.


----------



## hennbell (20 Dec 2013)

What a crap end to the cycling year, in my last commuting week it was so cold I could only ride 2 out of the 5 days. Bah humbug ! 
It was -34C this morning.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (20 Dec 2013)

hennbell said:


> What a crap end to the cycling year, in my last commuting week it was so cold I could only ride 2 out of the 5 days. Bah humbug !
> It was -34C this morning.



Bloody hell!


----------



## Stevie Mcluskey (20 Dec 2013)

hennbell said:


> What a crap end to the cycling year, in my last commuting week it was so cold I could only ride 2 out of the 5 days. Bah humbug !
> It was -34C this morning.



Was going to complain about lashing rain and nearly getting blown to a stop on way home again tonight but think you've beat that hennbell


----------



## cyberknight (20 Dec 2013)

Leaway2 said:


> Had to walk my bike to the main road this morning. My road was very icy. Main roads OK though, but kept it slow and with a slight route change though Hale.


It was pretty hairy here as well till i got to the main road, fairly crispy and at a junction i did a rear wheel spin as i tried to accelerate onto the road.


----------



## MisterStan (20 Dec 2013)

Last commute until 30th Dec for me. A nice if tough bimble home with @martinclive - took the longer villages route, very windy gusting from the side. Traffic was well behaved though.


----------



## fribbleblib (20 Dec 2013)

Nearly ran over a squirrel in the Cathedral Close.
He took two attempts at diving under my wheel before leaping up a wall then into a tree!


----------



## James Ots (20 Dec 2013)

I don't have a big commute — just 2.5km — so my cycling target each month is only 100km (at least until spring). With the holidays this month I wasn't expecting to hit it from commuting only, and then I was ill for two days this week, and at the end of today I started getting a silent migraine, so left my bike at work and had a lift home, leaving me at only 82km.

But then I got a call from the bike shop saying my new bike is ready for collection, so it looks like I'll probably end up way over 100km, so long as the wind and rain isn't too vicious!


----------



## paul04 (21 Dec 2013)

My last commute of 2013 today, now off work till the new year.
enjoy it, well apart from falling off on the tram tracks, and that cross wind last week nearly had me off the bike a couple of times.
roll on 2014 and start all over again


----------



## captainhastings (21 Dec 2013)

Roads were bad Friday morning I could hardly walk up one hill near me and thursday night in the wind was fun


----------



## I like Skol (23 Dec 2013)

Just got back from what should be the last commute of the year and now sipping a nice cold beer 
Nothing spectacular about the trip except it was beautifully dry and fresh, both on the way to work last night and on the return trip this morning. I also clocked up the magic 4k for 2013 on my return trip so just shy of 4006 miles in 2013 
No plans to ride again now until new years day, I'm driving to work between Christmas and new year and intend to start eating tonight and not stopping until I next get on my bike


----------



## BSRU (23 Dec 2013)

Much nicer commute in than expected, warm, dryish and the wind not too bad but that is apparently going to change for the worse during the day.

Still light traffic as schools out and the night is getting shorter


----------



## ianrauk (23 Dec 2013)

I wasn't meant to go to work today but something has cropped up that I have to deal with.
The roads were nice and clear and I missed the predicted rain/storm so nice and dry. A little bit blowy though. Not looking forward to the trip home if the predicted precipitation and winds do arrive our neck of the woods.


----------



## kipster (23 Dec 2013)

Nice commute in, very light traffic. Hoping for the same on the way home, with the added benefit of a tail wind.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Dec 2013)

Lovely dry ride in, a few pockets of frost but not enough to have got the ice bike out and a tad breezy. Weather looks awful for the next few days


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (23 Dec 2013)

No bike today, had to get the wife to drop me off as I am still not well enough. First time in years, its unreal


----------



## mangid (23 Dec 2013)

No commute, on vacation, body clock still wakes me up at 5:00, so out I went, into the wind and rain, tis be blowy down here in Devon. Forgot about one joy on my chosen loop, 25% downhill, immediately followed by a wall, just as well I decided on bringing my hybrid, down into the granny gear it was :-)

Summer is on it's way though


----------



## Christopher (23 Dec 2013)

middle of Preston deserted at 0745, a few dogwalkers about. Schools are out so very quiet really, although WVM is still active on the industrial estate where I work...


----------



## simon the viking (23 Dec 2013)

Thought about using the car today as the forecast was for bad wind (that's the weather..... not me... that will Christmas day after the sprouts)..... but desperate for the mileage want to hit 3000 for the year.... not looking forward to commute home..... traffic this morning was light though


----------



## BSRU (23 Dec 2013)

Very short ride home and back for lunch, certainly wet and windy but could be worse could be in a car, the roads are chocker block with crazy Christmas shoppers going no-where fast.
It is the one time of year cycling to work is actually quicker than driving


----------



## ianrauk (23 Dec 2013)

Just got home from work. It's nasty out there and getting worse. Was very hard work in the winds. Had to stop a couple of times to wait for the wind to subside. Be careful anyone who's commuting in this.


----------



## potsy (23 Dec 2013)

I like Skol said:


> and intend to start eating tonight and not stopping until I next get on my bike


I might have similar plans


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Dec 2013)

It is nearly dark in Leicester and it is only 3:45. Going to be a very hard ride home, very wet and very windy, might wimp out and do the direct route home.


----------



## I like Skol (23 Dec 2013)

potsy said:


> I might have similar plans


Why don't you do something different for a change?


----------



## potsy (23 Dec 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Why don't you do something different for a change?


I've got an extra 2000 miles of cycling to fuel


----------



## I like Skol (23 Dec 2013)

potsy said:


> I've got an extra 2000 miles of cycling to fuel


.... and 'thunk!' a gauntlet hits the floor. Skolly walks away, refusing to pick it up.......


----------



## kipster (23 Dec 2013)

Nearly had to get off and walk (or shelter) on one part of the commute as the wind was so bad on a busy main road (A339 in Basingstoke as it heads south under the motorway bridge) nearly at a standstill at one point. Then a side wind for the next mile or so, wobbling around a bit, then a tail wind and a few seconds off a segment time, would have been faster but for the deep puddles and the flood across the road, which I got too the same time as a 4x4, nicely drenched . Wouldn't want to do it too often but actually quite fun.


----------



## Beebo (23 Dec 2013)

Got home safe, but very wet and windy.
Had to avoid main roads and went down side streets.


----------



## dave r (23 Dec 2013)

A routine days commuting spoilt tonight by a close fast overtake by a double decker, not far from home and I'm turning right, I've put a complaint in to the bus company.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Dec 2013)

Weather no way as bad as I was expected so ending up doing usual ride home


----------



## palinurus (23 Dec 2013)

Ugh.


----------



## Gez73 (23 Dec 2013)

Drenched! Actually got head-to foot soaking from vehicles on the other side of the road more than once! Several flooded stretches too. Glad to be home with bike wiped down. Needed full lights on at three o'clock and no street lights on either.


----------



## GrasB (23 Dec 2013)

I started my ride with out injuries... I finished the ride with 3 broken toes & a fractured rib. 

Considering I was wiped out by a fairly large tree I call that a WIN!


----------



## ianrauk (23 Dec 2013)

GrasB said:


> I started my ride with out injuries... I finished the ride with 3 broken toes & a fractured rib.
> 
> Considering I was wiped out by a fairly large tree I call that a WIN!




Blimey mate... how that happen? Fall on top of you I guess?


----------



## GrasB (23 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Blimey mate... how that happen? Fall on top of you I guess?


The main trunk came down about 10m in front of me... I was doing well over 25mph at the time. locked the rear up, binned the bike but got caught on some branches sliding along the ground.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Dec 2013)

GrasB said:


> The main trunk came down about 10m in front of me... I was doing well over 25mph at the time. locked the rear up, binned the bike but got caught on some branches sliding along the ground.




wow.. scary stuff...and yet another injury for you... you've had a couple this year haven't you?
Bad luck old chap and glad it wasn't worse then it could have been.


----------



## GrasB (23 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> wow.. scary stuff...and yet another injury for you... you've had a couple this year haven't you?
> Bad luck old chap and glad it wasn't worse then it could have been.


Yeah, after a long time without any I've had several this year & I'm getting p***ed off with it. Just about get back into real training grove & then I end up with an injury. 

Looking on the bright side, no road rash at all. 

My 2014 new years resolution is to not get injured.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Dec 2013)

GrasB said:


> Yeah, after a long time without any I've had several this year & I'm getting p***ed off with it. Just about get back into real training grove & then I end up with an injury.
> 
> Looking on the bright side, no road rash at all.
> 
> *My 2014 new years resolution is to not get injured*.



It's a start


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Dec 2013)

GrasB said:


> The main trunk came down about 10m in front of me... I was doing well over 25mph at the time. locked the rear up, binned the bike but got caught on some branches sliding along the ground.



You were lucky you hobbled away with only the injuries you did.

GWS


----------



## Twelve Spokes (24 Dec 2013)

Windy on the way in,worse on the way back,was a bit hairy till I struggled onto the Mile End Road,then I went like a rocket.Cross winds were a real scare.Had to get off of the road at Upper Thames Street,that road is dangerous at the best of times.Wouldn't want to do that sort of commute too often.Hope today's commute is more peaceful.Blown all over the road at the LWT building


----------



## BSRU (24 Dec 2013)

Lovely last commute into work of the year, past 1,000km for the month and 13,000km for the year
Just went to the works canteen for a celebratory fry up.
Now just a short ride home and it's all over for the year(unless I can manage to get some leisure cycling in over the holiday).


----------



## DCLane (24 Dec 2013)

Nice, clear commute; extended via Wakefield. Very little traffic and what there was wasn't going quickly.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Dec 2013)

Flooded roads and a strong wind made it a good work out this morning, three commuting rides left for the year, fingers crossed I should hit 12,000 commuting miles on New Years Eve


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Dec 2013)

BSRU said:


> Lovely last commute into work of the year, past 1,000km for the month and 13,000km for the year
> Just went to the works canteen for a celebratory fry up.
> Now just a short ride home and it's all over for the year(unless I can manage to get some leisure cycling in over the holiday).



You got that target bang on


----------



## mistral (24 Dec 2013)

Queens Ride Putney SW13


----------



## BSRU (24 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You got that target bang on


Just glad to get there after missing so many commute days in November due to illness.
If I hadn't had such a bad November I would have been reached my target weeks ago, thankfully the weather has been pretty good for a December.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (24 Dec 2013)

Trees are so yesterday.


----------



## Christopher (24 Dec 2013)

on a more postive note, I have been using the Hope Vision 1 as the every-day commute light and am extremely pleased with it - good light, beam spread and long duration with good NimH batteries, so many thanks to @ianrauk and others on here for the advice re lights, it is some of the best £ I have ever spent on bike stuff. Heck, even used it as a hand torch in a cave the other day, it was certainly as bright as my caving lamp!


----------



## Twelve Spokes (24 Dec 2013)

Christopher said:


> on a more postive note, I have been using the Hope Vision 1 as the every-day commute light and am extremely pleased with it - good light, beam spread and long duration with good NimH batteries, so many thanks to @ianrauk and others on here for the advice re lights, it is some of the best £ I have ever spent on bike stuff. Heck, even used it as a hand torch in a cave the other day, it was certainly as bright as my caving lamp!



Looks like a good light,do they do a version for 18650 batteries as im a great fan of the 18650's.My two front lights run on these.So do my converted rear lights,come to that.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Dec 2013)

Very very hard work riding home this afternoon, wind is just mental.


----------



## Telemark (24 Dec 2013)

GrasB said:


> I started my ride with out injuries... I finished the ride with 3 broken toes & a fractured rib.
> 
> Considering I was wiped out by a fairly large tree I call that a WIN!


Only 'liked' this as you are OK(-ish), a really lucky escape ...
Hope you heal fast and that the next couple of weeks aren't too painful, get well soon!


----------



## Black Country Ste (24 Dec 2013)

I stayed at the parents last night so commuted from there. 5.5mi in 19 minutes. Nice change to the usual 1.6mi in six or seven. Two close passes on the way in and another coming home. I caught the third driver and apparently it was my problem. "You should keep to the kerb and not stick to the middle of the road. You're not riding properly."

I was no more than three feet from the kerb.


----------



## dave r (24 Dec 2013)

A disappointing final days commuting for 2013, I was in the car, it was still wet and windy when I went out this morning, so yesterday marked the end of the cycle commuting for this year, the 34tth year I've been doing it, I came back to cycling after a break in 1979 and have been cycle commuting every year since, I've had the car since August 2012 but have only been using it for commuting about once a week most weeks so I'm still using the bike for most of the commuting.


----------



## DCLane (24 Dec 2013)

Last commute of the year, so it was 'extended'. A total of 28.5 miles done rather than the usual 10, almost all into a headwind. However, I avoided the rain (just)  http://www.strava.com/activities/101725216

Now just 43 miles to go to hit the revised target for 2013 (6641 miles - I did 6640 miles in 2012, which was double the 3320 of 2011).


----------



## HLaB (24 Dec 2013)

GrasB said:


> The main trunk came down about 10m in front of me... I was doing well over 25mph at the time. locked the rear up, binned the bike but got caught on some branches sliding along the ground.


Yikes not good, GWS!


----------



## oldroadman (24 Dec 2013)

mistral said:


> Queens Ride Putney SW13


 
Breaking news, tree falls over taking selfie, bike rider steals the show by nipping into picture!


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (24 Dec 2013)

The final commute in to work and the rear derailleur hanger snapped when the chain snapped, luckily I phoned someone at work and they picked me up. A call to Leisurelakes and they do not have a hanger in stock, so I asked them if they would remove one from a display bike, which they did for me. happy days. Spent this afternoon fitting new hanger and chain and changing the wheels over to the Ultegra wheels I have. Now everything is running fine and ready for some rides over the festive period.


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (25 Dec 2013)

It was a very quite run into work yesterday, a heck of a lot less traffic about than normal. One thing that did surprise me was the jogger on the Charmouth bypass; I've never seen that before. There's no pavement on that stretch of the A35; she was jogging in the same direction as the traffic and had both ear pieces in listening to music. For once I wasn't the most vulnerable road user on my commute. If I was out jogging I 'd try and avoid the A35; at the very least I'd be facing oncoming traffic and have one of my ears music free.

During the evening shift I felt so tired and worn out I got a lift home. Three more commutes left this year


----------



## Twelve Spokes (25 Dec 2013)

Just got back on as my internet went down last night and after trying for half the night for a way round I was unsuccessful.

The ride home was pretty awful with many driving too fast and reckless in the wet and many who seemed to have been smoking something stronger than tobacco.Also a demolished traffic light near Mile End and a ninja ped crossing at the lights at Cambridge Heath of whom I didn't see (in the p155ing rain amd darkness) till I was about ten yards off of him as I was also concentrating more on the junction than a rogue ped who couldn't be patient.
Three more commutes left this year


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (27 Dec 2013)

Bloody windy today, but most was side wind which was a relief cause 15 miles intot he head wind of tioday would have been a disaster. Busway flooded as well from St Ives for the first 2 dips


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (30 Dec 2013)

an extremely unpleasant ride in with a headwind that was just ridiculous. Took me 1 hr 30 as the Guided Busway is flooded near St Ives too.


----------



## apb (30 Dec 2013)

first ride back after two week. The first week due to sickness and the second due to christmas holis. I think i've put on between 4 and 5 kgs over the last two weeks.

I took the hybrid as the fixie had a flat rear tyre and i couldn't be bothered dealing with it. The ride was ok even with the rain, thought i'd be  on the way. But it was pretty relaxed.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Dec 2013)

Blimey, it's really vile out there this morning.
Good thing there's no commute for me this week.


----------



## Rouge79 (30 Dec 2013)

I'm off work but decided to do a "pretend commute". 32km to Buck house and back.

On the heavy hybrid with dead legs (not rode since friday week and too much turkey/booze and junk food) and that sodding head wind.

The roads at 6am were not too bad,bar the horrible pot holes. Edgware Road all the way to Marble Arch was pretty empty and safe passes from the few drivers that were around.

Coming back via the finchley road again was not too bad. I then darted thru the back roads via west hampstead then back into golders green where the crosswinds were LETHAL.

Glad i didn't risk the carbon as i'd be blown away


----------



## mangid (30 Dec 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> an extremely unpleasant ride in with a headwind that was just ridiculous. Took me 1 hr 30 as the Guided Busway is flooded near St Ives too.



Yep, twas pretty blowy, not commuting, so no idea why I went out :-) 5 hours at an average of 14mph, 10mph downhill at points ....

Still the days are getting longer!


----------



## TheJDog (30 Dec 2013)

Windy and cold-ish. At least the return journey looks like it will be dry.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (30 Dec 2013)

Well what a difference, mostly tail win and side wind, the bus way flooding has dropped enough to get thru on the bike all the way, Home in one hour, a much happier bunny!


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Dec 2013)

Not my commute...

Driving home along a dark country road, I saw rear bike lights ahead. There was nothing behind me. I slowed down and moved as far over onto the other side as possible. I saw the cyclist was in the middle of his lane. As I approached I knew something was not quite right. Just as I approached him he did a huge swerve over the centre line onto the side of the road I was passing him on. I reacted and swerved onto the verge and got passed him and stopped 50 m away. I could see no lights but knew I had missed him by quite a big margin. I walked back along the road and found him at the bottom of the bank fighting with his bike. He was totally legless. He asked for me to help him get his bike up the bank. I don't know if he got the bike back onto the road, or if he is sleeping there for the night. But I left him in the safest place I could think of.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (31 Dec 2013)

Totally demoralising ride in 14 out of the15 were a awful head wind with rain in foir good measure! I only saw 2 other cyclists this morning ! for Cambridge thats just unreal


----------



## martint235 (31 Dec 2013)

Completely empty roads today so my 14mph average is purely down to me being an unfit, fat git at the mo.

Also got what is only my second visitation on the singlespeed. I just had a feeling I was going to puncture today but for some reason I was expecting the front to go. Rear went with a very quick deflation.


----------



## apb (31 Dec 2013)

quite a nice morning for the last commute in for the year. 

See you next year.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Dec 2013)

This mornings commute was nice and peaceful, wind not as bad as I expected and the ride took me through 12,000 commuting miles for the year


----------



## clid61 (31 Dec 2013)

Last commute yesterday , off now till next tuesday . To those of you commuting and working tonight I,ll be thinking of you !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Dec 2013)

Finished the year off with a massive 6 miles home. Happy New Year to everyone


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (31 Dec 2013)

Nice ride home, rescued cyclist who had a puncture, he had the inner tube but no pump and could not get the tyre off the rim, so sorted all that out for him, he was well pleased. Left early from work, so he was lucky other wise he would have had a long walk, but nice to ride home in the day light.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (31 Dec 2013)

Quieter but still hectic on the ride back with lack of cyclists although there were more on the commute in which was good to see.

Cut up at Aldgate as usual,I think im getting used to it.Are indicators going out of fashion?

Also motorists when you do actually use your indicators, signalling one nanosecond before you do the manoeuvre is actually no good to anyone.TIA

Yet another commute where I needed lights for out and return.

205 of 205 commutes and one failed bike tour in Thailand.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Dec 2013)

last commute of 2013 and a damp ride in but otherwise ok


----------



## Beebo (2 Jan 2014)

I think there were more bikes than cars this morning - maybe loads of new year resolutions?


----------



## GrasB (2 Jan 2014)

Today on my commute... nothing happened but I went REALLY fast


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Jan 2014)

I am not at work until Monday but it is dark and grey out there. It makes it hard to get out on the Kickbike but I am sure I will.

Steve


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jan 2014)

Mild, no rain, not much wind, hardly any cars, if only the rest of the year was going to be the same, it would be a cracking year.


----------



## GrasB (2 Jan 2014)

GrasB said:


> Today on my commute... nothing happened but I went REALLY fast


Maybe not a good idea... I can't walk properly now


----------



## dave r (2 Jan 2014)

Thats the first days commuting of 2014, and it was just how I like it, routine.


----------



## potsy (2 Jan 2014)

Tough commute this morning, well the ride was fine but getting up again at 4 am was a shock to the system after 12 days off 
I'd like to say I was the only one who was on the bike today but the rack did fill up a bit later


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (2 Jan 2014)

First commute of the year and first ride for 13 days, was lovely to be back on two wheels, all smiles so knocked in a 33 miler on the inbound journey. Only bug was a HGV overtaking just before a 45 mph descent then immediately braking to 40 for a speed camera. Really slow ride home tonight, no idea why just seemed to lose all pace. Still can't decide what to target for the year


----------



## GrasB (3 Jan 2014)

Was sensible and decided to drive in after lessons learnt from yesterdays cycle commute


----------



## Peter Armstrong (3 Jan 2014)

Told off a cyclist this morning while driving to work, old man just busted straight onto a roundabout I was on without giving way, gave him a little pip of the horn and waved my finger at him "No No"


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (3 Jan 2014)

The weather is getting beyond a joke now, gales and rain, its just getting unreal


----------



## martinclive (3 Jan 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> The weather is getting beyond a joke now, gales and rain, its just getting unreal


Damn - you beat me to it! That was not fun - but did work off a few extra quality street!
I enjoyed what the Met Office forecast as a 'light shower'


----------



## Gez73 (3 Jan 2014)

Slight 'off' today. Hit a traffic cone in the middle of a cycle lane. Hardly any reflective on it at all and I was not looking ahead enough. Blown from nearby works. Bike fine but holes in all three of the tops I had on! Never even noticed the elbow wound until I noticed the Altura had a hole! Not even icy either. Still not too bad. Windy too but I was okay with that. Stay safe out there folks.


----------



## Beebo (3 Jan 2014)

It felt very lonely as I cycled off into the rain and wind, in the cold and dark.
Thoughts wirling through my mind, why do I do this, am I mad?
But within 5 minutes I was warmish, if a little damp. Sealskin gloves and socks keeping me dry. The constant flash of my lights on the wet road lighting my way.
By half way the dark had gone but the rain was constant.
By Tower Bridge the rain had eased. I had a broad smile across my face as I cycled over the bridge in splendid isolation, I had conquered the rain gods and it felt great.
As I type this it is now bright blue sunshine over the city!


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Jan 2014)

GrasB said:


> Was sensible and decided to drive in after lessons learnt from yesterdays cycle commute


 
Hope you're feeling better soon ! How was the tree ?


----------



## Rustybucket (3 Jan 2014)

wet, wet and abit more wet! Hopefully my gloves & shoes will dry out in time for my ride home. Wind also nearly blew me off at one point!
Other than that a good 20 miles ride in - not much traffic!!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jan 2014)

Not as windy as I thought it would be, strong enough to make me miss out the countryside and stick to city. Very wet, all my gear is drenched, get out of the shower and look outside, brilliant sunshine!


----------



## Origamist (3 Jan 2014)

Windy, but not blowing a gale and the rain had stopped before I headed out. Front mudguard rubbing...!

The extra 6lbs of fat and various toxins that I am now carrying since December are trying to force their way out via my pores and orifices! This morning I had lots of red blotches on my face and my eyes and nose were streaming! I'm surprised no one made the sign of the cross when seeing me enter the office...


----------



## Leodis (3 Jan 2014)

Mild enough for fingerless gloves this morning, a tough headwind all the way in though. Nice to be back on the bike after a few months on and off.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jan 2014)

Beebo said:


> It felt very lonely as I cycled off into the rain and wind, in the cold and dark.
> Thoughts wirling through my mind, why do I do this, am I mad?
> But within 5 minutes I was warmish, if a little damp. Sealskin gloves and socks keeping me dry. The constant flash of my lights on the wet road lighting my way.
> By half way the dark had gone but the rain was constant.
> ...




.... blue skies and sun here now... mad...


----------



## Hacienda71 (3 Jan 2014)

Lovely 20 to 25 mph head/cross wind up through the countryside to Macclesfield this morning. I suspect it will be a wet one on the way home.  Still better than the car,  and a chance of a tailwind.


----------



## 400bhp (3 Jan 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Lovely 20 to 25 mph head/cross wind up through the countryside to Macclesfield this morning. I suspect it will be a wet one on the way home.  Still better than the car,  and *a chance of a tailwind.*



I expect to see a 25mph average


----------



## .stu (3 Jan 2014)

Crossed the river using the footbridge this morning and when I got to the other side I found the path was flooded. It's a 2 mile round-trip back to the main bridge and there was a bin sticking out of the water which indicated the water was only about 6 inches deep, so I chanced it and unclipped my feet and slowly coasted through to the other side. I was a bit nervous about cycling through a flooded river but it was only a couple of metres. Five minutes later the heavens opened and the wind began to howl... Gonna take the road bridge home but there should be a good tailwind all the way home


----------



## GrasB (3 Jan 2014)

Arjimlad said:


> Hope you're feeling better soon ! *How was the tree ?*


I'll assume no longer present having been chopped into small pieces


----------



## Hacienda71 (3 Jan 2014)

400bhp said:


> I expect to see a 25mph average


 

http://www.strava.com/activities/103737736


----------



## fossyant (3 Jan 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> http://www.strava.com/activities/103737736



Windy !!!


----------



## Hacienda71 (3 Jan 2014)

If it was SE rather than SW I reckon 26 to 27 would have been possible.  Got to love a tailwind


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (3 Jan 2014)

Great ride home despite the dreadful wind with @martinclive, we had been chatting so much, we ran out of road! I did feel for him though cause his left turn when we spilt up was straight into the wind, and it was awful,
cheers for the company Martin, got home much earlier!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> Windy !!!



and downhill


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jan 2014)

Headwind and rain made for a slow and hard ride.


----------



## apc (3 Jan 2014)

Tough SW head wind for majority of journey today. Tough going...


----------



## User28924 (4 Jan 2014)

Only been commuting for a few weeks now (Christmas temp), 15 miles each way, with my last day tomorrow. Enjoyed pretty much every ride, despite the recent constant hideous wind which resulted in the way home always being a massive slog (especially riding ss). Yesterday however, a puncture on the way in, didn't get the chain tension right after the repair, threw the chain on the way home, then hit the biggest **********ing pothole I've ever seen. Was surprised the front wheel didn't buckle. Horrific.


----------



## martinclive (6 Jan 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Great ride home despite the dreadful wind with @martinclive, we had been chatting so much, we ran out of road! I did feel for him though cause his left turn when we spilt up was straight into the wind, and it was awful,
> cheers for the company Martin, got home much earlier!


+1 to all of that!


----------



## BSRU (6 Jan 2014)

First commute of 2014 and a lovely easy 53km ride in. A couple of small downpours but it is quite warm and my windproof gear did it's job, kept me warm even when soaked.
Only problem with it being so "warm" is the radiators at work are off, so damp gear later this afternoon me thinks.


----------



## fossyant (6 Jan 2014)

1st Day back since mid December. Felt OK. Windy though and damp. Took a slight diversion which only added an extra 1/2 mile - looking for more, so need to add on a longer loop towards the end of my commute.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Jan 2014)

Was very warm, no rain (though the roads are very wet) and either I am getting used to it or the wind wasn't to bad either. Still was hard work, probably a combination of yesterdays ride and the fact that the tyres I am on haven't had a pump attached to them since June!


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jan 2014)

Cold, windy and wet in SE Londinium.. vile weather. Great start to 2014's commute....not
Thing is.. we now have sunshine and blue skies.
This mornings tailwind is going to make for a tough commute home tonight.
And tomorrow's forecast is for the same.
Oh well, just have to get on with it.

On another note, I was surprised at the amount of commuting cyclists I saw this morning. Maybe new bike for Christmas syndrome.


----------



## Beebo (6 Jan 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Cold, windy and wet in SE Londinium.. vile weather. Great start to 2014's commute....not
> Thing is.. we now have sunshine and blue skies.
> This mornings tailwind is going to make for a tough commute home tonight.
> And tomorrow's forecast is for the same.
> ...


I thought it was quite warm for January. But I agree with the wet and windy bit.
Last Friday was worse.


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Jan 2014)

Was biblical rain and wind for me at 6.45am, added almost a mile with flood diversions. Three times I had entered a flooded section before any cars in the middle of the road to have a twonk enter the other side in a car and come blasting through, I could have surfed my way back on the waves. Unbelievable!


----------



## Frood42 (6 Jan 2014)

First commute and bike ride of the new year.
Wet and windy in places.

Starting off the year slowly (a short 11 mile ride which took 57mins).

Lovely weather out the office window at the moment, pity about the forecast for later, which is telling me I will be getting a bit wet...
.


----------



## GrasB (6 Jan 2014)

Windy & slow commute to work. Was oddly cold once moving. Still I managed to avoid the rain. I just wish it would get proper cold!


----------



## Glow worm (6 Jan 2014)

My lovely better half bought me a nice high viz, wind proof jacket which I wore today for the first commute of the year and blimey I was warm after a few miles! . Reckon I'll have to save it for frosty days only and hope she won't be offended.

Enjoyed blasting past the usual lengthy traffic queues at Quy roundabout


----------



## potsy (6 Jan 2014)

Mainly light shower/heavy shower, light shower/heavy shower repeat for 10 miles


----------



## MrGrumpy (6 Jan 2014)

First ride of 2014, weather was not bad just windy, however return leg is going to be a mare. Currently chucking it down and blowing a hooly. The one saving grace is that at least the wind is a southerly direction so going to give it some beans


----------



## dave r (6 Jan 2014)

I spent most of my ride to work accompanied by a rare and mythical beast, the much endangered tail wind, was spinning out on the fixed on flat road in places, dry warm morning but everything wet from last nights rain, good ride in, tonight I got home between the showers, it was raining when I went out in the yard just before home time but had stopped by the time I finished, five minutes after I got home it p***** it down, hard ride home into the head wind but not as hard as I thought it was going to be.


----------



## ComedyPilot (6 Jan 2014)

Good job I don't wear a wig is all I can say..........


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Jan 2014)

Wind was back tonight. Got a break at 15 miles as I stopped to help a bloke with a puncture. When I say help, I shone my front light on his wheel so he could see what he was doing to get a bit of air into it, he had slime tyres and seemed to think it would seal the hole if he got a bit of air in it and span the wheel. He got some air in the tyre and he was happy to limp it home from there.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (6 Jan 2014)

Dear Mrs Mother Nature,
You smashed me in the face all the way home, and have done for every single ride home I can think of lately. You side swiped me at every left hand opening tonight, it got a little tedious after a while, I could see it coming. Get a new game plan 'cos it's getting a bit predictable ! If you fancy another round, meet me outside my front door @ 06:30 in the morning. If you don't turn up, I'll take it as a victory......


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Jan 2014)

Riding to work at 5am, pitch black with bike light and head torch. The first deer was oh so close, the second deer following it I could almost stroke. With that small window of light in front of me, all I could see was a wall of brown fur.

I bet they hurt when they hit you.

Steve


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (7 Jan 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Dear Mrs Mother Nature,
> You smashed me in the face all the way home, and have done for every single ride home I can think of lately. You side swiped me at every left hand opening tonight, it got a little tedious after a while, I could see it coming. Get a new game plan 'cos it's getting a bit predictable ! If you fancy another round, meet me outside my front door @ 06:30 in the morning. If you don't turn up, I'll take it as a victory......


Oh, I see you're already waiting for me.......


----------



## ska1903 (7 Jan 2014)

First commute of the year for me and wimped out and took the short route.

Need to build up what little fitness I had again after 2.5 weeks off doing nothing but eating and drinking


----------



## Gains84 (7 Jan 2014)

Last nights head wind was a grin and bear it affair, this mornings biblical rain storm was more a laugh and get on with it with a nice tailwind push! Not looking forward to struggling home again tonight but im hoping the radiators here will at least make me dry for the first, oh i dunno - 10 seconds! :S


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (7 Jan 2014)

Horrendous this morning, windy as hell, rainy as hell and the bus way has flooded more, but I did not see it and ploughed straight into a foot of water for 300 yards!
Unreal


----------



## jagman.2003 (7 Jan 2014)

I was going to have my first commute today. Forecast wasn't the worst. But I woke up to torrential rain & wind. So decided to take the car. Even down to 40-50mph on the motorway. Very glad I didn't cycle. Supposed to be better for the rest of the week.

On the upside. I was watching the news this morning covering the extreme cold weather in Chicago. Glad to see they focused on a cycle commuter battling through despite snow & ice...!


----------



## mangid (7 Jan 2014)

Windy, wet. In cycle lane, passing slow moving lane of traffic, wet road reflections making manholes, potholes etc. hard to see, and possibly day ruining .... Car up ahead was wandering in and out of the cycle lane. Approach carefully, shout cycle lane the next time they wander over, out they pull, and as I tentatively pass on the inside see silver haired lady hunched over steering wheel with Iphone brightly lit up in right hand on steering wheel, and her staring at it. 

Grrgghhhhh !


----------



## fossyant (7 Jan 2014)

Windy, but fairly mild in Manchester land. Bumped into @Edwards80 on the way in, but parted company at Gatley as I was adding a little loop onto my commute. Not getting too far with this, just a mile longer than usual (1/2 mile yesterday). Need to come up with a 4-5 mile extension !


----------



## BSRU (7 Jan 2014)

Very windy and very very wet commute in this morning but at least it wasn't cold.


----------



## Andrew_P (7 Jan 2014)

Slowest commute ever, can't wait for it to settle down.


----------



## Frood42 (7 Jan 2014)

Ok commute last night, a bit windy, blown a bit sideways, but no rain 

Depsite the head wind this morning, another ok ride, and again no rain 

Only one issue of nearly being hit by a numpty on Bow roundabout, thankfully I saw him and hit my brakes to avoid an accident on his behalf.

One good thing about a headwind, makes me sweat like mad as I try to get some sort of speed going.
.


----------



## Twizit (7 Jan 2014)

Surprsingly dry this morning and a lovely tailwind in from SW London.

Going home will be fun.....


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (7 Jan 2014)

[QUOTE 2858407, member: 1314"]dry roads.[/quote]
I vaguely remember these......


----------



## DWiggy (7 Jan 2014)

Cant believe how much fitness I seem to have lost by just having two weeks off!


----------



## thefollen (7 Jan 2014)

Jacket was a grave error today. Also a bird pooped on my leg. Loved being back commuting in though. That is all.


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (7 Jan 2014)

Enjoyed getting back into commuting yesterday, but got no sleep last night so wasn't worth a button this morning and ended up taking the train...


----------



## y2blade (7 Jan 2014)

He's looking sharp in his new gear!


----------



## 50000tears (7 Jan 2014)

DWiggy said:


> Cant believe how much fitness I seem to have lost by just having two weeks off!



You wouldn't have lost the fitness it is just you muscles need to wake up again after your "rest".


----------



## mangid (7 Jan 2014)

50000tears said:


> You wouldn't have lost the fitness it is just you muscles need to wake up again after your "rest".



It's the thinking muscle in my case, legs are willing, brain just can't get itself into gear first thing at the moment.


----------



## mangid (7 Jan 2014)

y2blade said:


> He's looking sharp in his new gear!



Looking a bit overdressed, the manicured lawn, hedges, palms, and dry roads don't exactly smack of the current local climate here in the UK :-)


----------



## BSRU (7 Jan 2014)

Looks like the wet weather is on it's way out and is being replaced with more normal winter weather, that is freezing cold.


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 Jan 2014)

Very windy and lots of surface water so decided what the hell lets include the killer climb up Drumbrae on the fixed as part of the commute. Would of been quicker walking


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jan 2014)

I had to pop home at dinner time, not looking forward to tackling that headwind again tonight. (We need a "It's blowing a gale" smiley)


----------



## potsy (7 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> Windy, but fairly mild in Manchester land. Bumped into @Edwards80 on the way in, but parted company at Gatley as I was adding a little loop onto my commute. Not getting too far with this, just a mile longer than usual (1/2 mile yesterday). Need to come up with a 4-5 mile extension !


I added 2.5 miles on the way in today, decided on a lap of industrial estate to finish off and that's when the heavens opened


----------



## 400bhp (7 Jan 2014)

Thanks for pulling out on me Mr Police Van. Fecker wasn't paying attention.


----------



## Andrew_P (7 Jan 2014)

Stopped and helped a nice young lady wheeling her bike with a flat in miserable weather, don't think she could believe her luck. Free tube and someone to put it on saving a 4 mile walk, for no other reason that I have been helped by a passing cyclist when I ran out of tubes. Pay it forward!


----------



## Twelve Spokes (7 Jan 2014)

Just got back and it was p1551ng down.Fine till between Cambridge Heath and Mile End.Noticed a people carrier on the other side of the road blocking an ambulance which was on an emergency call.Eventually the dickhead driver realise he should probably get out of the way.After the ambulance passes he crosses onto my side of the road and overtakes me,travelling at approx twenty miles per hour with me on his left.I notice his left wing mirror folded,then suddenly in a flash he signals and pulls into the left scaring the hell out of me seeing a few tons of metal blocking my path in the pouring rain,with crap brakes on the bike im using both brakes and back-pedalling to slow it quickly.Manage to do it but as I pass I go into one and apart from a few swear words I shouted f'king concentrate.He looked a bit shocked.

Looking back now I feel bad and I should have known better that when you see someone driving like a dick it's usually the default.I also wonder if a mobile phone was involved.No excuses I should have known better.


----------



## Frood42 (8 Jan 2014)

No rain this morning, a little bit windy, but not as bad as the last couple of days, and the sun put in an appearance.
All round it was a nice commute.

Really hoping the weather holds for the weekend.

Went for a 6 mile light jog last night, was expecting it to affect me this morning, but it didn't too much, and I still got a PR on the bike this morning, can't complain!
.


----------



## Beebo (8 Jan 2014)

Had a brown trouser moment this morning as I was signalling right in heavy traffic.
Unbeknown to me my right glove had become trapped between the brake leaver and the hood, but I was unaware of this until I took my hands off the hoods to signal right. The bike made a mad lurch right as the stuck glove pulled the handle bars, then I made a sudden and massive over correction left. It left me a little shaken.
Never happened to me before. Has that ever happened to anyone else?
But it was very mild, just a LS Jersey for me today.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Jan 2014)

Commuting on the old hybrid is hard work, otherwise a stress free ride into work


----------



## BSRU (8 Jan 2014)

Another good ride in, weather perfect, dry, light winds and warm(relatively).
Had my first cockwomble driver this morning, minibus driver attempting a very dangerous overtake, suddenly realising there was oncoming traffic they decide to cut back in very very early. For that time of morning can only assume it is a minibus on hire to the council picking up kids for school.


----------



## kipster (8 Jan 2014)

First commute of the year, legs are shot after working out on the turbo over Christmas but the ride was good, drivers behaved themselves. I overdressed for the ride, it was very mild with a slight head wind.


----------



## Archeress (8 Jan 2014)

Got a new job and did the commute for the first time. Got the road bike out and the back wheel was flat :-( after a quick tube change then did the ride in. Was a nice clear morning, gorgeous ride in. 3.5 miles.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jan 2014)

Lovely morning commute for a change.
Very mild. First half hour was in the dark but the sun actually came out and it was nice and blue skies. 
And with the nice weather brings out all the fair weather cyclists and I guess 'new bike for christmas' cyclists. Don't think I have seen as many cycling commuters today since summer last year. The ASL was filled with cyclists at Deptford Cross.


----------



## Dmcd33 (8 Jan 2014)

Very mild morning. Didn't take my snood and used summer gloves today!
Few cars red light jumping and the bike infront of me didn't seem to like stopping for them either! Apart from that pretty uneventful. Can't remember what frosty mornings feel like anymore. I'm sure Jan and Feb will remind me at some point!


----------



## fossyant (8 Jan 2014)

Bumped into @Edwards80 again this morning. Damp but mild commute. Extended loop done again at the end of my route. Missed last night's rain as well. Minor fettle needed to my new battery pack for my new chinese commute lights - added tape to the batteries to stop them rattling in the case causing the lights to switch off (using un-protected cells in this pack, so they aren't held as tightly as the protected 18650 batteries which are longer).


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> Bumped into @Edwards80 again this morning. Damp but mild commute. Extended loop done again at the end of my route. Missed last night's rain as well. Minor fettle needed to my new battery pack for my new chinese commute lights - added tape to the batteries to stop them rattling in the case causing the lights to switch off (using un-protected cells in this pack, so they aren't held as tightly as the protected 18650 batteries which are longer).



I've got that issue with the battery pack, I've been putting little tin foil squares on top of the batteries to ensure a good connection, still doesn't work brilliantly. I am going to order protected batteries and try them next. When you say added tape, I presume you mean you have wrapped the batteries in electrical tape to make them thicker? I might try that if so


----------



## fossyant (8 Jan 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I've got that issue with the battery pack, I've been putting little tin foil squares on top of the batteries to ensure a good connection, still doesn't work brilliantly. I am going to order protected batteries and try them next. When you say added tape, I presume you mean you have wrapped the batteries in electrical tape to make them thicker? I might try that if so


 
That's what I've done - added tape round the batteries (sellotape actually as no PVC tape at work). Don't have the issue with the protected (longer) batteries. I will test again tonight (23mm tyres at 110 PSI are a good rattle test).


----------



## fossyant (8 Jan 2014)

Just seen Katie Archibald with another female GB squad rider out for a lunchtime spin. She won the womens points race at Revolution last weekend. Very easy to spot with her blue/purple pony tail !!


----------



## jagman.2003 (8 Jan 2014)

First commute in. Generally good. New Garmin worked well. 

Cree front light died somewhere in the last mile or so. Had it checked in the electrical lab downstairs & it was the charge/discharge board on the battery. They have ordered a new board for me & will have a go at fitting it for me. Clever chaps..!
Just got to get home with low visibility tonight.

Did some hill climbing over the Xmas break which seems to have paid off today. Reasonably good ride in over the hills.
I even cleaned the commuting mountain bike during the break. That made it go faster too!


----------



## Christopher (8 Jan 2014)

back to work with a vengance. Schools are back and the nearby industrial estate is fully open again after the break. Seems total chaos after the long break. Fitness is coming back as well, after struggling the last three days I am feeling stronger now. Drivers not too bad, ta to the Renault Megane driver who let me through first at a pinch-point


----------



## MrGrumpy (8 Jan 2014)

Windy as f... this morning again :/ Looking better this afternoon though. Defo mild, overdressed which was probably why I wa a big sweaty mess.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Jan 2014)

Today was my first ride in of 2014.
Today was my first ride in for many months.
I had to execute an emergency stop on the first roundabout, just 50 metres from my front door, when a Ms Smidsy in a silver Yaris just pulled out in front of me when I was already on the roundabout turning right. She at least had the good grace to mouth 'sorry' before departing. I just gave her a nod and went on my way thinking 'twas ever thus.'
It was a deliberately slow ride in, took an hour and ten rather then the fifty odd minutes of last summer and the other 19950, or so, metres were uneventful other than for a slight boil in the bag feeling.
Hopefully the return, whilst darker, will be equally uneventful.


----------



## fossyant (8 Jan 2014)

Got lost.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Jan 2014)

Little wind, but replaced by lots of water


----------



## fossyant (8 Jan 2014)

Took an extended route home. Missed a left turn as the road had completely changed with all the metrolink works in Wythenshawe. Ended up down some backstreets, along a closed road, down a disused cycle way and ended up somewhere near the airport. Realised when I saw The Hilton and a plane on the runway. Doubled back along another road and got back to Styal Road from there back through Heald Green where I was supposed to be going. Added 2 or 3 lost miles making about 16.5 to home.


----------



## I like Skol (8 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> ....... Realised when I saw The Hilton and a plane on the runway.........



Bl**dy tourists


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> Took an extended route home. Missed a left turn as the road had completely changed with all the metrolink works in Wythenshawe. Ended up down some backstreets, along a closed road, down a disused cycle way and ended up somewhere near the airport. Realised when I saw The Hilton and a plane on the runway. Doubled back along another road and got back to Styal Road from there back through Heald Green where I was supposed to be going. Added 2 or 3 lost miles making about 16.5 to home.



Did you scalp the plane?


----------



## I like Skol (8 Jan 2014)

I must point out that I haven't turned a commuting wheel yet in 2014! Hope to do the first one when I go back to work on Sunday


----------



## fossyant (8 Jan 2014)

. "I like Skol said:


> I must point out that I haven't turned a commuting wheel yet in 2014! Hope to do the first one when I go back to work on Sunday


Slacker


----------



## I like Skol (8 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> Slacker


I haven't returned to work yet, give me a chance!


----------



## fossyant (8 Jan 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Did you scalp the plane?



Nah, vapourised it with my lights. PS sorted the battery pack with padding the batteries with tape (a few wraps round). No issues with power even tested over road works whilst getting lost.


----------



## ComedyPilot (8 Jan 2014)

Gentle pootle back from work. Live 2.5 miles away but regularly extend it to 10-15 miles on way home. Just me and deserted East Yorkshire lanes. Colleagues are astounded that I do this.


----------



## Fiona R (8 Jan 2014)

Archeress said:


> Got a new job and did the commute for the first time. Got the road bike out and the back wheel was flat :-( after a quick tube change then did the ride in. Was a nice clear morning, gorgeous ride in. 3.5 miles.
> 
> Hugs
> Archeress x



Congratulations on the new job!

Today was my first ride of the year (it was going to be Monday but weather forecast was so dire etc etc and yesterday was a day off), and after only 2 commutes in December and really I stopped around 8th November as I have been so horribly ill with a massive bout of flu and then barely better in December and got a heavy cough/cold that meant I was getting about three hours broken sleep a night. I only do 4.5miles each way but I do leave v early. I have almost stopped coughing now, but if you pass me barking I do apologise! I have to start on the fitness all over again, so not fair. I don't do getting ill (skeletal problems are my speciality) so that should be my decade's worth, I hope!

Only two observations, far too hot and very very unfit.


----------



## potsy (9 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> Took an extended route home. Missed a left turn as the road had completely changed with all the metrolink works in Wythenshawe. Ended up down some backstreets, along a closed road, down a disused cycle way and ended up somewhere near the airport. Realised when I saw The Hilton and a plane on the runway. Doubled back along another road and got back to Styal Road from there back through Heald Green where I was supposed to be going. Added 2 or 3 lost miles making about 16.5 to home.


Ha ha, whereabouts was that?

Just to let you know, my battery pack is ace, no problem with rattle with the protected cells, unless I'm just a much better fettler than you?


----------



## DWiggy (9 Jan 2014)

Garmin couldn't get a lock today so my ride was not logged.......Grrrrrr


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (9 Jan 2014)

Still windy !


----------



## Leodis (9 Jan 2014)

Nice pootle in today, drafted someone but just back enough to avoid their spray but close enough to see their sodden shorts!! Finished off with a Cav Style spirt, 3rd best time on hybrid so getting there. Overall a nice ride in.


----------



## Leaway2 (9 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> Took an extended route home. Missed a left turn as the road had completely changed with all the metrolink works in Wythenshawe. Ended up down some backstreets, along a closed road, down a disused cycle way and ended up somewhere near the airport. Realised when I saw The Hilton and a plane on the runway. Doubled back along another road and got back to Styal Road from there back through Heald Green where I was supposed to be going. Added 2 or 3 lost miles making about 16.5 to home.



On our manor @400bhp


----------



## 400bhp (9 Jan 2014)

Yeah, ahd he didn't have permission, don't like that ;-)


----------



## BSRU (9 Jan 2014)

Almost T-Boned by a cockwomble who just drove out of a side road onto the main road, I was on, without slowing down or bothering to look right.
They didn't even bother trying to apologise they just sped off.


----------



## GrasB (9 Jan 2014)

My 36 mile commute was completed in just under 45 min & accompanied by the bassy burble of a 7L V8. Hope to be back on the bike tomorrow.


----------



## Gains84 (9 Jan 2014)

Another off in the wet on rubinos has me giving them the official thumbs down, going back to gp 4 seasons to try and stay upright again - which will be novel!

Other than that off a quite nice ride in, not looking forward to return leg due to the pain in my hip/knee building up already!grrr


----------



## fossyant (9 Jan 2014)

potsy said:


> Ha ha, whereabouts was that?
> 
> Just to let you know, my battery pack is ace, no problem with rattle with the protected cells, unless I'm just a much better fettler than you?


 
Should have turned onto Simonsway to head for Finey Lane but 'missed' it. Checked strava and completely got lost ! The protected cells are fine in my pack, but not the un-protected as they are a few mm shorter, so not held as tight


----------



## fossyant (9 Jan 2014)

Overdressed this morning, couldn't be bothered taking off the waterproofs.

Traffic rather heavy in Bredbury near Morrisons, usual stuff. Saw a bloke get out of his transit and go over to a femail driver on inside - thought they'd had a bump. No. Van man thought the lady wasn't near enough to the curb (about 2 feet) as the road usually has two lanes of traffic, but it's not marked as it's too narrow - only the junctions are marked. Usually everyone squeezes in. This lady was just a little too far out. So instead of slotting in behind the lady, the van driver had to get passed, blocked her, got out of his van to have a rant, therefore blocking the whole road.

As I approached, I could hear what was going on, so shouted over to him "Calm down and wind your neck in" - he didn't like that, but shut up after that. Traffic behind started honking. What a knob !


----------



## fossyant (9 Jan 2014)

GrasB said:


> My 36 mile commute was completed in just under 45 min & accompanied by the bassy burble of a 7L V8. Hope to be back on the bike tomorrow.


 
And a fuel hole in your pocket !


----------



## mangid (9 Jan 2014)

I know it's potentially new year blues, but this weather is really starting to get me down :-). It's like Chinese water torture. Alarm went off at 5 as usual, woke up fine, not tired, but then I heard the wind, so I turned over and pulled the duvet up over my head :-(. Took me 5 minutes to get out of bed, as usual, really enjoyed it once out of the door and moving.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Jan 2014)

Wind direction has changed to more Westerly which has made it a bit easier for me. Set off in the rain so was drenched after a few miles, it stops and I dry out, then it really hammered it down for a couple of miles about 25 miles in, by the time I got to work the rain had stopped and the sun was trying to break through


----------



## Beebo (9 Jan 2014)

Wow, that was windy, I took the main road along the Thames and the headwind was mad, but had great fun jumping the gaps between cyclists struggling in the wind.
Lots of new cyclists who dont appear to be used to this sort of head wind. Cycle hard to get up behind them, rest for 30 sec and then sprit 100m to the next guy up ahead, and so on.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jan 2014)

Beebo said:


> Wow, that was windy, I took the main road along the Thames and the headwind was mad, but had great fun jumping the gaps between cyclists struggling in the wind.
> Lots of new cyclists who dont appear to be used to this sort of head wind. Cycle hard to get up behind them, rest for 30 sec and then sprit 100m to the next guy up ahead, and so on.




Yup, the wind was all over the place today. Couldn't make it's bleedin' mind up which way it wanted to blow...made for some hard work cycling at times and other was a breeze.

Yup, also noticed a definite rise in the amount of cyclists this week as I mentioned in a previous post yesterday.


----------



## GrasB (9 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> And a fuel hole in your pocket !


It's only money & I have enough... anyway the aural sensation generated by the engine, gearbox & exhaust is more than worth it.


----------



## Frood42 (9 Jan 2014)

Wet and windy commute this morning, thankfully the rain was light, but unthankfully it had been raining hard earlier and so there were plenty of puddles/mini streams built up along the CS2 extension (it's just a water trap in places, and my shoes got wet more from the puddles than the rain).

Quickest commute of the new year (although a very poor 12mph avg) with a PB for Whips Cross Way.

As mentioned by others, there do seem to be a few more people cycling this year, so I got a couple of scalps, lets hope this continues (as it gives me a little more reason to push that little bit harder).
I was rather impressed to join the tail end of a group to make up a line of 4 bicycles (this is not the usual for my commuting route in the morning in the rain), all of us going through Stratford in a mini convoy.  
.


----------



## jagman.2003 (9 Jan 2014)

Stopped using a cycle speedo a while ago. Just told me I was faster or slower generally.
But got a Garmin for Xmas.
Inspiring & demoralising at the same time comparing segments on Strava.
Will be taking it constructively & analysing where I can best improve.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Jan 2014)

Rare sight tonight, dry roads, not all but enough


----------



## fossyant (9 Jan 2014)

Another longer commute home. Headded through and over south of the city cente to Evans at the National Cycling Centre. Picked up my new panniers and popped them inside the side pannier of my Topeak MTX. 

Not so nice return uo the A57 (impatient lane switching drivers) before bearing off for Reddish. Another 15 or so mucky miles.


----------



## MrGrumpy (9 Jan 2014)

shock horror, left work just before 3 and needed no lights for trip home


----------



## Fiona R (9 Jan 2014)

Ride in at lunchtime, the  was in my eyes and the headwind was spot on. . On my way home, dead dark and no wind at all, so not fair!


----------



## GrasB (9 Jan 2014)

I overtook a cyclist on the way home, followed at a respectable distance until a straight section of road, as it was long & no oncoming cars I decided to take it nice & slow as the car is very loud under acceleration. As I got level with him, he looked at me & shouted FLOOR IT! So I dropped a gear & open the throttle a little more. I never realised someones grin could be bigger than their head. Also realised that the following quote is an understatement!


John Hepburn Which Kit Magazine said:


> "The first few times you floor the throttle the acceleration is breathtaking and other road users appear to have simply parked up in the road. But it’s only after a few blasts that you realise the pedal is only half depressed."


----------



## ComedyPilot (9 Jan 2014)

Blustery ride in this morning with just 1 idiot passing close.

Lovely 19 mile ride home in the dark tonight and loads of stars out. Bit chilly, but I was warm in under a mile anyway.


----------



## glenn forger (9 Jan 2014)

The sky is so clear, Northern Lights tonight:

http://www.theguardian.com/travel/2014/jan/09/northern-lights-visible-across-uk-england

I nearly wiped another cyclist out and it wasn't my fault, but I could have done better. Coming up tp a light-controlled crossing, green for me, cyclist had already crossed and was at the island. I never saw them, my head was down. At the last minute, when they were already halfway cutting across the two lanes, I saw the rider. Jammed the brakes on, shouted and missed them.


----------



## Octet (9 Jan 2014)

A rather slow commute home today, there was a child on a bicycle (probably 14 or 15) who had very little in the way of lights so I decided to stick behind him until he turned off so that he would at least have some protection (this was for just over a mile, doing 10 or so MPH).

Then I met a learner driver, narrow country lane and they where attempting to turn around in someone's driveway. You could tell that it was their first night drive and that they weren't experienced so I decided to keep my distance and give them as much room as I could so they could turn.

Anyway, it took me longer to get home but it was nice to go slowly and take in the brisk evening air for once.


----------



## GrasB (10 Jan 2014)

Tried a cycle commute to work but my ribs were really painful so looped back & drove in... I did put my bike in the back of the car so might be able to get a home bound commute in.


----------



## DWiggy (10 Jan 2014)

Lovely ride in today, very little wind, lovely n crisp....love it


----------



## Leaway2 (10 Jan 2014)

Someone shouted "get on the cycle path" from a car, last night .


----------



## 400bhp (10 Jan 2014)

Leaway2 said:


> Someone shouted "get on the cycle path" from a car, last night .



Let me guess, on the 40mph bit on Thorley Lane. I've had it once there too


----------



## jagman.2003 (10 Jan 2014)

Steady commute in. Was being careful of black ice as temperature had just dropped enough. Saw some frosted up cars. Roads were gritted thankfully.

Test drove the new Polaris winter gloves. Kept me warm enough. But they are a little soggy now.

Garmin showed I was the fastest rider on some of the sections today! The others must have been really slow.


----------



## tommillski (10 Jan 2014)

First day back in the saddle for me this year .

New (longer) route due to moving house, new commuting bike. Loved it.

Not a bad view either


----------



## BSRU (10 Jan 2014)

Disappointingly as I turned off into the countryside after about 500m I noticed the whole road was a lovely white colour and sparkling.
Turned around and had to ride a couple of town loops instead of my normal ride in the countryside.


----------



## ska1903 (10 Jan 2014)

Decided to change my route in to work due to the frosty looking roads. 

Still did the same distance though and feels a bit odd doing it through the city streets instead of the country.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jan 2014)

Slapped the ice tyres on and didn't worry about the frost, scalped a roadie as well. 40 very hard miles but dry and it is now light by the time I roll into work.


----------



## Frood42 (10 Jan 2014)

Wind has dropped off, no rain, and the sun is now out.
It would have been a lovely commute if not for the IDIOT van driver who got called several unsavoury names.

A few cyclists out again this morning.

I was late setting off, awake but diterhing about getting out of bed, this meant a PR (as well as a 2nd and 3rd best time) as I pushed a little harder to get a little time back, and despite it being Friday it was my quickest active commute time for this week (Elapsed 57:39, Active 53:59, Avg 12.6mi/h), and this also depsite going out for a 5.7 mile jog last night (this month it's 100 miles per week cycling and 16 miles per week jogging, so that I can do both Strava Prove It challenges - lets see how long I keep it up  ).
.


----------



## mangid (10 Jan 2014)

Not icy in Cambridge, nice, cold and warm at the same time, always invigorating :-)


----------



## Leodis (10 Jan 2014)

Quite a nice ride this morning, took a 2nd PR on the final sprint into work. Coming off a shared path some twat cyclist thought cycling without lights and not looking was a good idea, shouted "LIGHTS" and heard a funny "ooooeeerrr" as she nearly lost control of her bike. 1st full 5 day commute for a while, pretty knackered and the legs feel like lead. Sunday morning run out next, a practice of the longer commute I have in mind.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jan 2014)

No ice and a run into the city centre.

Hobbling round the office now as my legs have had it. Friday legs.


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (10 Jan 2014)

First ride to work on the new commuter bike... fitted mudguards last night and they seem to be fine, rattle free and I arrived dry as a bone


----------



## Leaway2 (10 Jan 2014)

400bhp said:


> Let me guess, on the 40mph bit on Thorley Lane. I've had it once there too


Correct.


----------



## Archeress (10 Jan 2014)

Chilly but dry ride in, finished with s little sprint up Lysander road into the office. Only downside, after going out last night, forgot to put my purse back in my commuting backpack so had no money to go to the harvester with my training team and no lunch either as I had intended to go with the team. Don't like borrowing money. 

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 Jan 2014)

driving today as didn`t think I would have enough room on the bike for the 42" TV  it could of course been extra  for me .


----------



## apb (10 Jan 2014)

there's a guy i see commuting around Edinburgh on a steel (Probably an early 90s tange steel) GT road bike, converted to a fixie. It's the coolest bike i've seen, even mine .


----------



## GrasB (10 Jan 2014)

Managed a ride home, a short one at 15.8 miles but better than nothing


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 Jan 2014)

apb said:


> there's a guy i see commuting around Edinburgh on a steel (Probably an early 90s tange steel) GT road bike, converted to a fixie. It's the coolest bike i've seen, even mine .



only fixed riders I see on my commute is my neighbour and another dude on a red coloured fixed coming through Dalmeny/South Queensferry depending on the time in the morning.


----------



## kipster (10 Jan 2014)

Lovely commutes today, dry with a bit of ice this morning on the cycle path bit, roads were good. Called out to a ped about to walk across side road I was about to turn left into (he didn't look) and he stopped. Coming home took it easyish as I gave blood at 3pm, some very good drivers, only one close pass. I had one car nearly reverse out of his drive in front of me, he was observing the person waving him out, said person wasn't looking my way. I could see the gap between the back of his car and the cars on the opposite side of the road disappearing. I called out, person waving him panicked but he stopped. I had slowed and hands were on the brakes. This is an unlit road and if he had bothered to look at the road he would maybe just about seen either the flashing light, the 1200 lumen cree bay special or the 800 lumen helmet light (I commute on unlit country lanes).


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (10 Jan 2014)

Had fish, chips, mushy peas, scraps and 4 slices of bread for lunch. MMMMMMMMM
So took it easy coming home, but a nice tail wind and a great ride home after a tough old week. Looking forward to 2 days off from the bike. The weather is rain again next week!


----------



## Gez73 (10 Jan 2014)

Nice ride in today, no ice on the roads and just the right side of cold for cycling. Winter/spiked tyres on standby but not yet used. Slight increase in volume of traffic which seems to be a Friday thing.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Jan 2014)

Bright sunshine and damp roads this morning meant that the sunglasses came out for the first time this year 

However I spent half the ride in and all the way home wondering what was causing the intermittent clicking noise from the drive train. Finally found time to check when I got home and found...





Please excuse the state of the chain - this was only the 3rd commute since it was fully cleaned & lubed. The roads round here seem to have a permanent layer of muddy slime on them.


----------



## apb (10 Jan 2014)

Visit from the fairy 1/2 a mile from home. Decided to walk and deal with it tomorrow


----------



## apb (10 Jan 2014)

MrGrumpy said:


> only fixed riders I see on my commute is my neighbour and another dude on a red coloured fixed coming through Dalmeny/South Queensferry depending on the time in the morning.



I come up the innocent railway and usually see a few around the meadows. I usually see this guy from the office riding towards Lothian road on the western bypass. Yes, I have a window seat. I'm terribly important.


----------



## semislickstick (10 Jan 2014)

Does this forum have a found section?
Anyway I found a cycle accessory in St.Ives Cambs this evening, I know there are a fair few people on CC who pass through the town. You'd have noticed it was missing, I hope. Pm me if you lost something there...or take a lucky guess.


----------



## potsy (10 Jan 2014)

I had a moron tonight beeping because the car he was following wasn't overtaking me on a hump back bridge, despite there being double white lines in the middle of the road to denote 'no overtaking' and zero visibility of anything coming the other way 
The car behind me gave lots of room when they did go past, the moron just stared at me, I had great pleasure in reovertaking him 500 yards further up when he got stuck in traffic


----------



## Ian193 (10 Jan 2014)

Nearly got wiped out by some idiot on the cycle path without any lights and hi vis if I wasn't on my new bike I'd have put him in the f@@@ing hedge TWONK


----------



## subaqua (10 Jan 2014)

My commute home has been covered in the " dialogue " thread ! 

feel good for being able to help and helping but beating myself up for feeling that way.


----------



## ComedyPilot (10 Jan 2014)

Dragged my arse to work and never really enjoy the ride in. Did a steady 12 mile ride home then washed the bike, cleaned the chain (throughly) and lubed it up. Last year I didn't see any other riders on my (very) rural routes till mid March. Seen about a dozen this week, a mix of both commuters and trainers. The more cyclists the less cars.


----------



## Christopher (11 Jan 2014)

'Interesting' ride in yesterday. I hit a pothole on Weds night hard and ever since then the fixed-wheel commuter has been making intermittent creaking noises that are worrying. Will clean and check it over, have decided to lay it up until that is sorted and I have replaced the rear wheel bearings - i replaced the originals with unsealed units and they are now very rough.
To add to all that my rucksack strap broke, out with the sewing kit


----------



## Twelve Spokes (11 Jan 2014)

Felt saucy again and from Aldgate I went >Liverpool St>Moorgate>Barbican>Holborn>High Holborn>Strand>Waterloo Bridge>Waterloo.

Got soaked on the way in and just about missed a ninja cyclist coming from my right side onto Waterloo bridge as I turned onto it from the Strand,I also tried to avoid one awake and one half asleep ped from my left at the same time.


----------



## ACQPL (12 Jan 2014)

One from a few days ago, or maybe last week, can't remember.. Cycling down the Uxbridge Road in Hillingdon. When at a red light jct, a cyclist came steaming through the junction and nearly got wiped out by a police car coming out of the military housing road from the left.. Clearly the driver was paying attention as they slammed the brakes on to avoid T-boning the cyclist.. They had been indicating right, but then went left.. Needless to say as I rounded the corner I saw rear reds, and a copper having a word with the cyclist. Muppet didn't have any rear lights from what I remember 
Why oh why...


----------



## discominer (13 Jan 2014)

Daft ped implored me 'can't you find a cycle path' on my way home at 1am. I was on NCN 75, lit up like something very bright, and he struggled to see me.


----------



## martint235 (13 Jan 2014)

First commute in since getting wiped out by a car last Monday. Had to bring Lelly to work. First ride is always a bit nervewracking and doubly so when I'm having to ride Lelly. Still all went ok in the end.


----------



## BSRU (13 Jan 2014)

Wet roads but no rain, cold but light winds so a pleasant commute in, nice start to the week.


----------



## fossyant (13 Jan 2014)

Wet roads, clear sky - didn't feel too cold for ice though. Slightly extended route, and to the guy in GB squad tights, top, SKY helmet and even a GB improvised mudflap on your fixed Genesis, please stop at traffic lights - you jumped two sets, yet still I kept catching you up !


----------



## fossyant (13 Jan 2014)

Christopher said:


> 'Interesting' ride in yesterday. I hit a pothole on Weds night hard and ever since then the fixed-wheel commuter has been making intermittent creaking noises that are worrying. Will clean and check it over, have decided to lay it up until that is sorted and I have replaced the rear wheel bearings - i replaced the originals with unsealed units and they are now very rough.
> To add to all that my rucksack strap broke, out with the sewing kit


 
Check the rims - could be split if worn.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jan 2014)

Fantastically star lit ride this morning, no wind, no rain, though roads were very wet. Then as the stars begin to fade and the sun begins to rise, I spot an owl in the hedgerow who then promptly took flight and flew along the road with me for a couple of hundred yards. To top it off took a KOM on a section just near work, granted only 10 or so riders on it, but I had ridden 40 miles to get to it and it is mine (for now!)


----------



## martinclive (13 Jan 2014)

semislickstick said:


> Does this forum have a found section?
> Anyway I found a cycle accessory in St.Ives Cambs this evening, I know there are a fair few people on CC who pass through the town. You'd have noticed it was missing, I hope. Pm me if you lost something there...or take a lucky guess.


Lost my legs half way home of Friday - somewhere around Swavesey....................................

Very strange run home - had 2 overtaking cars (half an hour apart) when there were cars coming the other way - both overtaking cars gave me loads of room - both approaching cars hooted and had to brake violently - strange as they normally just pull in tight on me in those circimstances


----------



## Frood42 (13 Jan 2014)

Roads were wet (but I missed the rain), and there was a light head wind.
I didn't sleep all that great, so while I still did the 10mile commute in under an hour I wasn't feeling all that energetic.

Although I was a little tired I was still paying more and better attention than the d*khead in the car who wasn't looking properly and who pulled out of a junction very nearly taking me out, f*n twat (can't you tell I wasn't impressed moron...).

Apart from that it was an ok commute, but I am thinking of changing my route a little to shake things up some.
.


----------



## Dan B (13 Jan 2014)

Stopped on Lea Bridge Road to help some guy who'd set out without a spare tube or pump and had punctured. Found a chunk of glass in the tyre, got the tyre back on, pumped to ~6 bar with my minipump, said goodbye and rode on in a smug haze thinking "my good deed for the day"

Five minutes later, cycling through the park, taking evasive action to avoid an erratic minihuman on a miniscooter, had the bike slide out sideways underneath me on some wet leaves and went straight down on thigh and elbow. Conclusion: "karma" is not actually a thing

(Slightly sore, no lasting damage, bike unharmed. Could have been worse)


----------



## Archeress (13 Jan 2014)

Nice and sunny, bit cold. Legs stiff after my first MTB ride with the club. Was very happy I got on the bike as I would have been stuck in approximately 3 miles of standstill traffic down the A38 if I'd taken the car. 

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## GrasB (13 Jan 2014)

About half way through the commute I started to feel the fact I forgot to take my pain killers this morning. I definitely felt


----------



## kipster (13 Jan 2014)

Lots of cars about this morning, it's normally fairly quiet, happy to plod along with the flow of the traffic. I felt slow and ponderous once the traffic had cleared.


----------



## Christopher (13 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> Check the rims - could be split if worn.


Ah cheers Foss, hadn't thought of that. Rear rim isn't down to the wear line yet. I looked over the frame, didn't see any cracks in it. Will swop the front with another and see what happens re the noise


----------



## MisterStan (13 Jan 2014)

I'm back! Due to illness and a holiday last week, today was the first time I got a bike out of the shed since Boxing day! Decided to take it easy as I don't want to ruin my legs the first day back.


----------



## hennbell (13 Jan 2014)

Took my mtb for a rare winter ride, ended with a snapped chain and no chain tool, doh
Back on my belt driven bicycle today.

But the big news is "we're having a heat wave, a tropical heat wave"
2 weeks ago we hit -40 C





This not all good, it will make for dirty slippery roads, and teenage boys will be wearing shorts.


----------



## potsy (13 Jan 2014)

Went to go home only to find the back tyre flat, that's the third one on this tyre in just over 4500 miles, time to start thinking about replacing it 

Other than that excitement it was a pleasant commute both ways, even got to wear my sunglasses for 20 minutes before it clouded over, boooo


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (13 Jan 2014)

lovely ride home despite the Guided Busway being under water for cyclists. Tail wind as well, but its getting light in the morning, summer is on its way!


----------



## kipster (13 Jan 2014)

Felt much better for the ride home, the heavy hail shower hurt but made me go faster until the main light failed.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jan 2014)

Bit winder coming home, left work an hour later than normal, so only got just shy of 12 miles in. Was very wet!


----------



## HLaB (13 Jan 2014)

A short easy commute for me this morning. Then I got told I had to go to a meeting on another site, very tempted at the time to go a wee bit further, it dry, bright and the winds were mild but I had another meeting to go to. Tonight was a contrast weather wise, it was an icy wind but dry untill I needed to pop to the supermarket, then it pished doon. Had a couple of Smidsy's but they were easily read.


----------



## Archeress (13 Jan 2014)

Damn van man tooted me as I passed the front of his van while he waited to get onto the roundabout. It's a damn scary roundabout, anyone that's visited The Mall in Bristol will know it, it's the one by the big Audi dealer. It's okay for my route to work as I take the first exit, but a different story for the route home, with no way to avoid it. The sooner it's light for my commute home the better.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## MichaelO (13 Jan 2014)

Absolutely drenched within 20 minutes of setting off for home this evening. Spectacular lightening as I was coming over Clapham common. Other than that, a fairly uneventful 19 miles home.


----------



## addictfreak (13 Jan 2014)

Decided to use the MTB this morning, as I had a back pack full of gear to take to work. It seemed like quite a mild morning, so no issues on the road with ice etc. About half a mile from work I decided to get off a dual carriageway and onto a cycle track. Big mistake! Cycle track was sheet ice, travel about 15 yards along it before coming to grief. Bike just went straight from under me, and I hit the deck and slid nicely along the track. Fortunately no damage to bike or clothing, just dented pride and a very sore and bruised thigh and ass.
First off in quite a while, 52 is far to old to be hitting the deck!


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (13 Jan 2014)

Left work with what seemed like a fully-charged Magicshine on 1/2 beam. Got 1/2 a mile and noticed a complete lack of front light. Drat - I was taking a for-sale bike for a test ride so had only the one light with me and no backup light.

Was glad of the cycle path that I normally hate with a passion (Penistone Road for those in the know) and luckily managed to grab a "light-tow" in convoy with another cyclist where the path rejoins the road into town to call at Argos

£5 for their budget front light - it's the same as one of those rubbishy poundland ones. Just like the Poundland "powerbeam" ones the light won't clip in properly...but it got me home. The light will be returned to Argos - at a pound I can cope with PVC tape or rubber rings added to grip the light, but not for a fiver!


----------



## Twelve Spokes (13 Jan 2014)

Yesterday's commute and an incident did strike me as slightly funny.On coming up to Henniker Point,Stratford a car decided to pull out from a side turning with me bearing down on the same.Car driver realises he's made a mistake and stops,still with me bearing down on the fixie.I managed to sidestep and get round the back.Not really a panic for me but I think the car driver was.I think it was impatience or a misjudgement.Loved the way I sidestepped offending car,but if that sort of thing would happen on my commute then that's the place it would happen.I seem to remember I was poorly sighted for the pothole when drafting another cyclist and that worried me more although I managed to get round it.

Yesterday's variation was from Aldgate>Prescott Street>Tower Gateway>Tower Bridge>The A100>New Kent Road>Elephant and Castle>Waterloo.

Today not too much.Just noticed by a lot of lorries when coming off of Southwark Bridge to Tower Gateway and a kindly car driver who realised I was stuck behind him and made an effort to move his vehicle for me,but I didn't move due to other traffic and was patient instead of squeezing through.The return variation is normally the same.

Waterloo>Waterloo Backstreets to the Cut>Southwark Tube>Southwark Bridge>Tower Gateway>Aldgate>CS2

In was Aldgate>Bank>Mansion House>Blackfriars>Blackfriars Bridge>Southwark Street>Waterloo.


----------



## fossyant (13 Jan 2014)

Extended commute home. Only slight, still missed bloody Simonsway. Flipping turned off a road too early so ended up in Gatley as usual. Pah. Wythenshawe is just one set of road works with the metro link.


----------



## 400bhp (13 Jan 2014)

punc ture on the way home tonight - looked like a pinch flat with two holes right near the valve. I went down a pothole shortly before so i suspect it was that


----------



## MisterStan (14 Jan 2014)

Met up with @martinclive this morning - for the first time this year, a nice chinwag and bimble in. 
Chilly start this morning, compared to yesterday.


----------



## Archeress (14 Jan 2014)

Very cold out there this morning. Roads are very slippy. Nearly had the front wheel go out from under me.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## BSRU (14 Jan 2014)

Very icy this morning, country lanes, side roads and even parts of the main roads were icy, some sheet ice as well.
Not too many cyclists this morning but a few on narrow tyres riding very gingerly, one even getting off and walking.
Saw a MTB guy in shorts, it's below freezing, with blood pouring from his knee.
What a good investment my Marathon Winters continue to be


----------



## martint235 (14 Jan 2014)

Still using Lelly as a commuter bike which is a bit nervewracking following last week's wipeout. It is fun though particularly watching people try to keep up.


----------



## jagman.2003 (14 Jan 2014)

Possibly the slowest commute to work ever this morning.
Gambled that it wouldn't be too icy as it was 4.2 degrees at home. Took it steady anyway. Half way to work on a back lane I noticed cars going slower than the normal light speeds. At the same time my back wheel started to spin going up the hill...!
Had many 'clenching' moments all the way to work from then on. Kept it mainly below 10mph. Back wheel slipping sideways.
Then finally walked some of the sections into the estate as the roads were white. Very glad I was on the mountain bike. Tyres any slimmer may not have held as well.

Got down to 1.5 degrees approaching work. Upside was I didn't need a shower.....& plenty left in the legs for the ride home.
Still got some personal records in the early stages too!


----------



## helston90 (14 Jan 2014)

Managed my first ice fall this morning, took the corner slowly and as upright as I could using as much of the road as I could (it was a 60mph B road though so always warey) but still managed to loose it, that's what happens when you mix 25mm slicks and ice. 
Slight grazing to side of hip and knee and my foot is bruised from landing on the wratchet strap of SPD's- the bike seems to have taken a beating on the bar ends but seemed otherwise fine. 
First car behind pulled over to check I was fine, which I was- I decided to head home and get the car as I was only 3 miles away but struggled to get back out of the dip I was in due to my wheels spinning on the ice. Argh.


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Jan 2014)

Archeress said:


> Damn van man tooted me as I passed the front of his van while he waited to get onto the roundabout. It's a damn scary roundabout, anyone that's visited The Mall in Bristol will know it, it's the one by the big Audi dealer. It's okay for my route to work as I take the first exit, but a different story for the route home, with no way to avoid it. The sooner it's light for my commute home the better.
> 
> Hugs
> Archeress x



What a wombat !
Cribbs Causeway is a disaster for pedestrians and cyclists. Very badly thought out. OK for fatties driving everywhere but everyone else is very much second class. And all those Audi drivers must create an extra hazard... Stay safe !


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jan 2014)

Nice ride in this morning. Wet roads but once the sun was up it was a beautiful sunny blue sky morning. Traffic was pretty crap though. Had another cyclist wheel suck me all along the A21 too. Not that I mind as I could hear him huffing and puffing trying to keep up, and at the lights he was always in the wrong gear so was slow getting away. Would try ahrd to catch me up and sit on my wheel again. Oh well.. if you must.

Saw this car in Deptford. Now if I had a car, I would have one like this. Looked stunning in the sunshine. (Yeah I know it's a 4x4 and all that)


----------



## Frood42 (14 Jan 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Saw this car in Deptford. Now if I had a car, I would have one like this. Looked stunning in the sunshine. (Yeah I know it's a 4x4 and all that)
> 
> View attachment 36258



I quite like the look of @GrasB new "family" car (avatar pic).
That BMW is just a bit too shiny and show off for my particular tastes, but each to their own.
.


----------



## jagman.2003 (14 Jan 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Saw this car in Deptford. Now if I had a car, I would have one like this. Looked stunning in the sunshine. (Yeah I know it's a 4x4 and all that)



I have a love/hate relationship with the X6, it's a BMW & not very practical. But it like a big toy..! So appeals to my inner child. Not so sure about the gold IMO.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jan 2014)

BBC weather forecast siad lots of ice about, so went out on the marathon winters and had a completely uneventful ride to work.


----------



## Frood42 (14 Jan 2014)

Well, what can I say about last nights commute... I got throughly and absolutely soaked, it pelted down hard (as in "ouch" hard).

However the rain wasn't the problem, it was the complete twunts who thought it was ok to drive like a*holes in the wet the same as they do in the dry... and I really had to watch for pullouts.
Visibility was rather reduced and yet there were people driving about as if the roads were bone dry, do they not understand the concept of driving to the conditions..?

/rant
.


----------



## thefollen (14 Jan 2014)

Nice and cool this morn, not a drip of sweat! Everyone behaving themselves also :-)


----------



## Bodhbh (14 Jan 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> BBC weather forecast siad lots of ice about, so went out on the marathon winters and had a completely uneventful ride to work.



Winters on here too, and ride uneventful. I didn't make the same mistake as a few weeks back - ignoring the fact there was heavy rain the night before, and frost all over in the morning - then having 2 offs.


----------



## Frood42 (14 Jan 2014)

Had a car revving their engine at me this morning, they got ignored, it was very close to home (so I hadn't warmed up and was moving quite slowly) and a residential road.
There were cars parked either side of the road and I was in primary as there was nowhere safe to pull in and it was too narrow to have them trying to squeeze past.
Not sure I have seen that car before and hopefully I won't see them again, people like that just annoy me, look beyond your f*in bonnet and learn some patience, you ain't going nowhere as there is nowhere for me or you to go...

Took a slightly different route this morning and did 12.5 miles (rather than 11.3).
The new route from Leytonstone to Ilford via the A114 and A116 is quite good, that is until you get to Romford Rd, not a big fan of Romford Rd, it is in really poor condition and is in need of resurfacing (but they probably don't have the money or planning skills to take on such work properly). They could have had the CS2 extenstion run through Stratford and onto Ilford (and vice versa), and I think it would have gotten some use as well, a missed opportunity I think. 

Not a bad commute, it stayed dry, and the wind was a little chilly, but not a bad commute at all.
.


----------



## MichaelO (14 Jan 2014)

Frood42 said:


> Well, what can I say about last nights commute... I got throughly and absolutely soaked, it pelted down hard (as in "ouch" hard)..


Think I had the same at around 5.30-5.45ish as I came through Clapham. When lightening struck, I wondered whether I was actually being hit with hail rather than rain - it hurt!!


----------



## Andrew_P (14 Jan 2014)

Not sure of my new year policy of not looking at BBC Local news weather, or the BBC weather App before leaving in the morning. They seem to love a drama and put out yellow warning like they are going out of fashion, and either puts me off riding or scare the crap out of my missus. Anyway last mile in to work decide to give it a bit of welly and get up out of the saddle and stomp on the peddle to just have it whoosh down to 6 o'clock as the wheel spins round, hmm better just pootle in the last bit hugging the car tyre marks!


----------



## Origamist (14 Jan 2014)

Was expecting ice as it was -1, but thankfully nothing doing. Wore my thin, redIcebreaker beanie as it was sub zero and it made me look like a condom. Should be good for visibility!


----------



## Twelve Spokes (14 Jan 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Nice ride in this morning. Wet roads but once the sun was up it was a beautiful sunny blue sky morning. Traffic was pretty crap though. Had another cyclist wheel suck me all along the A21 too. Not that I mind as I could hear him huffing and puffing trying to keep up, and at the lights he was always in the wrong gear so was slow getting away. Would try ahrd to catch me up and sit on my wheel again. Oh well.. if you must.
> 
> Saw this car in Deptford. Now if I had a car, I would have one like this. Looked stunning in the sunshine. (Yeah I know it's a 4x4 and all that)




Aaaargh! It's a beemer.

Oh yeah,work colleague suggested that I should get a cab in as im entitled to them on my early morning turns.Ballcocks to that. I don't like cars at the best of times.Travelling in one is even worse.Another


----------



## potsy (14 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> Extended commute home. Only slight, still missed bloody Simonsway. Flipping turned off a road too early so ended up in Gatley as usual. Pah. Wythenshawe is just one set of road works with the metro link.


You're giving us mancs a bad name with these geographical errors 



400bhp said:


> punc ture on the way home tonight - looked like a pinch flat with two holes right near the valve. I went down a pothole shortly before so i suspect it was that


One for me too, second in two days, turns out the tyre has a split I missed yesterday, now binned after a bumpy ride home


----------



## fossyant (14 Jan 2014)

potsy said:


> You're giving us mancs a bad name with these geographical errors


 
I don't do Wythenshawe ! Get me wheels nicked from under me !


----------



## fossyant (14 Jan 2014)

Another extended commute into the City Centre. Now back at my office, and if the weather stays reasonable , there will be a longer commute home too (watch me miss this 'turn' again).


----------



## PBB (14 Jan 2014)

Twice fell off today, first (and second!) time ever I think. my fault, need better tyres than CST Travellers on icy roads 

First was a right turn at low speed. Help from local lady who was de-icing her car, she even offered me a lift. Thank you!

I should have taken up the offer because 5 minutes later - yep, another right turn at low speed, but ice doesn't seem judgmental of speed so I went straight down! "you alright mate?" "yep fine thanks, just feel like a prune!"

Bruised hip, lightly damaged pedal, chain came off somehow on the first (stayed on for the second), but worst damage seems to be my busted water bottle! Now I don't have one for the journey home I will be thirsty


----------



## jagman.2003 (14 Jan 2014)

PBB said:


> Twice fell off today, first (and second!) time ever I think. my fault, need better tyres than CST Travellers on icy roads
> 
> First was a right turn at low speed. Help from local lady who was de-icing her car, she even offered me a lift. Thank you!
> 
> ...



You have my sympathies. I don't know how I stayed up. More wheel twitching than care to remember. Shame about the bottle too.


----------



## HLaB (14 Jan 2014)

Jus another short uneventful commute for me.


----------



## .stu (14 Jan 2014)

PBB said:


> Twice fell off today, first (and second!) time ever I think. my fault, need better tyres than CST Travellers on icy roads
> 
> First was a right turn at low speed. Help from local lady who was de-icing her car, she even offered me a lift. Thank you!
> 
> ...



My commute in was very similar to yours - 2 offs in a very short space of time  Bruised my hip and scraped my knee, put some scrapes on the bike (brake lever, rear derailleur and pedal need a dab of touch-up paint, saddle needs a few stitches on one side), but worst of all I put a huge hole in my merino long johns, so gonna have a go a stitching them up tonight.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jan 2014)

Argh, my chain has just gone a nasty colour in an afternoon. The roads are wet, but full of salt. Wash and oil your bikes folks !

That's just 20 miles in the black sludge, and an afternoon drying in the office !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jan 2014)

Nice and quite ride home tonight, well apart from the machine guns that are called marathon winters, dog walkers get out of your way quick enough though!


----------



## .stu (14 Jan 2014)

It was sleeting on the way home so I took the long way round keeping to the gritted roads - the back felt like it was slipping and sliding all over the place tho I think it was all in my mind - didn't realise how much confidence I had lost from the 2 falls this morning.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (14 Jan 2014)

PBB said:


> Twice fell off today, first (and second!) time ever I think. my fault, need better tyres than CST Travellers on icy roads
> 
> First was a right turn at low speed. Help from local lady who was de-icing her car, she even offered me a lift. Thank you!
> 
> ...



I dislike ice,so unpredictable.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jan 2014)

Found my 'turn' tonight. Works out an additional 4 miles but it's quite traffic heavy with lots of traffic lights. Worth an extended route though. Total today is about 33 miles over three rides.


----------



## 400bhp (14 Jan 2014)

stupid rain and stupid glasses. Couldn't see half of the bleedin way home.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jan 2014)

400bhp said:


> stupid rain and stupid glasses. Couldn't see half of the bleedin way home.



I just missed it. Can I blame that on missing my turn the other night ?


----------



## 400bhp (14 Jan 2014)

No. No excuse.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jan 2014)

400bhp said:


> No. No excuse.


Pah.

Update, chain is now clean as new wheels now fitted. God that chain went from a black mess to orrible in a few hours. It was clean last night ! Ergh.


----------



## David Parry (15 Jan 2014)

First flat on my Gatorskins last night . . long day, and called for pickup. The though of a field repair, removing those bugger, does not get me excited in the least...


----------



## jagman.2003 (15 Jan 2014)

Good ride home last night. Reasonable speed. 50/50 head wind to tail wind. Got some PR's. Shame I didn't ride today, looked a better day & the drive in was terrible.


----------



## MisterStan (15 Jan 2014)

Dry and chilly going home last night. 
Damp roads from the overnight rain, and a bit drizzly this morning, but only got slightly damp. A few silly passes this morning from impatient drivers, but nothing really to note.


----------



## BSRU (15 Jan 2014)

Unfortunately a short ride in this morning because of feeling like crap. Probably due to a work colleague coming into work yesterday, looking like death warmed up, with flu they'd picked up on a business trip to the far east, the manager had to tell him forcefully to go home.
Nice warm day for riding as well.


----------



## Rasmus (15 Jan 2014)

Heavy traffic this morning due at least in part to a couple of broken down cars. Got absolutely soaked in pouring rain, but still enjoyed it due to filtering past throngs of stationary motor vehicles.


----------



## Beebo (15 Jan 2014)

One of my rear lights fell off and smashed when I bunny hopped a massive pot hole. The front whee made in over, but the back wheel came crashing down into the hole. The tand wheel appear to be OK.
I couldnt take any other evasive action due to the size of the hole and the proximity of traffic.


----------



## Frood42 (15 Jan 2014)

Legs were tired this morning.
Not much to say about my commutes, managed to stay out of the rain, but currently there always seems to be at least one complete twat if not more out on the roads.
It seems mainly to be because I am cycling around Ilford and Stratford... but I cannot really avoid that as work has moved to Ilford...
.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jan 2014)

Beebo said:


> One of my rear lights fell off and smashed when I bunny hopped a massive pot hole. The front whee made in over, but the back wheel came crashing down into the hole. The tand wheel appear to be OK.
> I couldnt take any other evasive action due to the size of the hole and the proximity of traffic.



Those wheels on your Kona are bomb proof....


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jan 2014)

Frood42 said:


> Legs were tired this morning.
> Not much to say about my commutes, managed to stay out of the rain, but currently there always seems to be at least one complete twat if not more out on the roads.
> It seems mainly to be because I am cycling around Ilford and Stratford... but I cannot really avoid that as work has moved to Ilford...
> .




The mere thought of the Ilford one way system sends shiver down my commuting spine.. my sympathies Sir.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jan 2014)

Also very tired legs this morning, I suspect it was the 75 miles I did yesterday on the ice tyres (over three rides I must add)


----------



## BSRU (15 Jan 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Also very tired legs this morning, I suspect it was the 75 miles I did yesterday on the ice tyres (over three rides I must add)


You must have legs like Chris Hoy by now.


----------



## .stu (15 Jan 2014)

Woke up sore and stiff but determined to ride to work. The roads were wet from last nights rain but it was quite mild, and after pumping my tyres back up to their normal pressure it felt like the bike was sticking to the road again so my confidence has returned


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jan 2014)

BSRU said:


> You must have legs like Chris Hoy by now.



I wish! Though they are in much better shape than 12 months ago


----------



## HLaB (15 Jan 2014)

Glad I was on the bike this morning. I usually go by a narrower quieter road rather than the busier parallel road but the small road was queued for nearly its entire length so I doubled back to the wider road where I had room to go down the middle. The large road was typically queued at its pinch points (namely Crescent Bridge) where I had to indulge in a bit of careful lane hopping and filtering to reach the cycle underpass. Again I'd usually stick to the road there but it was just so jammed


----------



## HLaB (15 Jan 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I wish! Though they are in much better shape than 12 months ago


Fostermann ?


----------



## Leodis (15 Jan 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I wish! Though they are in much better shape than 12 months ago



864 miles in 15 days... dude you are a machine, either that or you don't work and can spend your day pootling along at 5 mph.


----------



## Frood42 (15 Jan 2014)

ianrauk said:


> The mere thought of the Ilford one way system sends shiver down my commuting spine.. my sympathies Sir.



Thanks.
Although my favourite has to be that three lane gyratory in Stratford around the old shopping centre, it is always such fun... /sarcasm
.


----------



## Leodis (15 Jan 2014)

Poor commute today, was cycling down Meanwood road (Meanwood mini roundabout) and joined a cycle lane that bypasses a mini roundabout whilst trying to watch a HGV take said roundabout, some tit thought it would be good to overtake me and try and turn left totally ignoring me in the process and had the cheek to blame ME!! Then some nobber cyclist RLJ, I catch him up and about to skin him when I noticed no mudguards and received a face of road scum for the pleasure so I backed off and left him too it in his goalkeeping trousers.

Really thinking of just setting off early and arriving at work a couple of hours early to avoid these nutters.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jan 2014)

Leodis said:


> 864 miles in 15 days... dude you are a machine, either that or you don't work and can spend your day pootling along at 5 mph.




I do work, though my boss might not agree with that statement


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (15 Jan 2014)

Broken chain (or rather the powerlink)
Forgot lock so couldn't stop to buy lunch
Running late and intending to pick up breakfast on way - that was out

Hope the ride home is better


----------



## fossyant (15 Jan 2014)

Short direct route into Manchester as running late. Quarter of a mile from my destination and I hit a massive pot hole on Oxford Rd opposite the Aquatics Centre. 

Bang hiss. Walked the bike to the shelter and left it unfixed as had no time.

Brand new wheels too. Just checked my valves are long enough as my new wheels are a deeper profile. Tonights job before going home.


----------



## hennbell (15 Jan 2014)

Very strong east to west wind over 60 kph. Was great when heading east but when i turned to the north I had a very hard time keeping the front wheel underneath me. Big gusts of wind plus high temperature 5C made the normally dry compact snow road into a water covered ice rink. Just need a stick and puck then game on!


----------



## potsy (15 Jan 2014)

Just a few hundred yards from work this morning, going around a RAB when I hear some furious horn beeping from around the corner, gets there and a lorry is stopped inches from a bridge it looked like he wasn't getting under 
Would have stayed to see what happened but it had just started raining.

Did a @fossyant and went a few miles extra on the way home, unlike him though I didn't get lost


----------



## fossyant (15 Jan 2014)

Update. Chunk out of new rim, some sidewall damage to tyre and a junked tube. Cheers Manchester City Council.

Sanded off the edge of the chunk, and glued some cloth backed emery cloth into the inside of the tyre where the sidewall got a bit battered just to be sure. 

Very lucky I didn't crash as I was matching traffic speed, and just did not see the crater in time. The air was rather blue, so I apologise to all the students walking nearby. Apart from the small chunk missing from the edge of the rim, no dents at all and still true. At least I wasn't my brother in law who needed a new set of tyres after damaging two last week on the A6 near McVitties, an £800 bill.

Oh and there were idiot peds and drivers out tonight. Pah. Short route as well. Will stick to the long route in future.


----------



## kipster (15 Jan 2014)

Had to take the short route home as left work later than I should have and needed to be somewhere else. This route puts me in heavier traffic. I ended up having to slow and follow the cars, when we stopped at a junction the driver in front told me off for riding too close to him, I just smiled.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jan 2014)

Left work at 16:30 tonight and it was still light, took a nice pootle around Watermead Park before heading home, helps build up the miles but kills the average speed.


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 Jan 2014)

Fast return leg for me tonight, had a hgv behind me for a couple of miles, but he seemed content sitting behind me at the speed I was going at rather than pushing past.
Best bit none of the forecast rain materialised.


----------



## Leodis (15 Jan 2014)

Pootle home tonight, full of cold.


----------



## fossyant (15 Jan 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Fast return leg for me tonight, had a hgv behind me for a couple of miles, but he seemed content sitting behind me at the speed I was going at rather than pushing past.
> Best bit none of the forecast rain materialised.


I felt the bloody headwind coming out of Manchester coming South. Hard work.


----------



## I like Skol (15 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> I felt the bloody headwind coming out of Manchester coming South. Hard work.


Ah! that must be why I felt so damn superhuman riding home from Hazel Grove to Ashton


----------



## fossyant (15 Jan 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Ah! that must be why I felt so damn superhuman riding home from Hazel Grove to Ashton



I've got a head cold, but felt terrible. The wind wasn't gusty, but must have been dead steady. I thought my legs were coming off.


----------



## David Parry (15 Jan 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Ah! that must be why I felt so damn superhuman riding home from Hazel Grove to Ashton


Homeward bound with a tailwind . . . the absolute best!


----------



## fossyant (15 Jan 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Ah! that must be why I felt so damn superhuman riding home from Hazel Grove to Ashton



Any riding up or down steps ?

Got a new trick for you, riding up steps without pedalling like that cyclocrosser. Up your street that is. I am still well impressed with your manic tricks !


----------



## GrasB (16 Jan 2014)

Frood42 said:


> I quite like the look of @GrasB new "family" car (avatar pic).


The biggest surprise for me is how practical the Can-Am is (the convertible version, my avatar is a GTR), for a couple this really could be their only car. My only concern would be dealing with the fuel economy, I'm getting about 31mpg while taking it nice & easy running the engine in, that's rather good for a 7L chevy V8.


----------



## Archeress (16 Jan 2014)

Did my fastest time today, 16:11 for my 3.4 mile commute. Had one pull out on a RAB then flashed their hazards by way of apology. Had another driver do a punishment pass as we both approached another RAB. Otherwise a good run in. 

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## BSRU (16 Jan 2014)

Warm ride in on wet roads but no rain yet, seemed to be alot of traffic around today.


----------



## Leaway2 (16 Jan 2014)

More traffic than usual this morning, possibly due to an accident blocking the M56 at Wythenshawe.
Desperately tried to keep in touch with some young pup who works on the floor above, only managed it by drafting a van up a hill and caught him up.


----------



## 400bhp (16 Jan 2014)

Leaway2 said:


> Desperately tried to keep in touch with some young pup who works on the floor above, only managed it by drafting a van up a hill and caught him up.



Huh, I'm still at home



Probably Dave (gold Van Nicholas titanium bike)?


----------



## Leaway2 (16 Jan 2014)

400bhp said:


> Huh, I'm still at home
> 
> 
> 
> Probably Dave (gold Van Nicholas titanium bike)?


Someone from MAG group finance, Nick? Blue and white Giant I think.
Anyway I said young!


----------



## uclown2002 (16 Jan 2014)

Just about perfect January morning. 2C but next to no wind so was nice and warm with 2 top layers on. 27 miles extended commute setting off at 0410hrs and saw probably half a dozen vehicles.


----------



## fossyant (16 Jan 2014)

Short route today, full of a cold and feel like a bag of spanners !


----------



## jagman.2003 (16 Jan 2014)

Good ride in. 5 out of 7 segments were PR's. Would have been better but for a gusty head wind.
Got a bit squishy riding through one small flood. Previously it didn't cause any issues. Must have been a bit deeper today. Got my legs pretty damp. Didn't fancy drinking out of my water bottle after it was splashed in ditch water! 
New chain on last night. Going well.


----------



## thefollen (16 Jan 2014)

Got up early and did a 10min speed row at the gym before commuting this morn. Thought my legs might be knackered as a result but in fact it served as an excellent warm up! Nice quick ride with a cheeky tailwind. On the unimpressive-looking Hybrid, many scalps fell.


----------



## Arjimlad (16 Jan 2014)

Horrid wet ride home last night, showerproof top is not properly rainproof after all !

Lazy Golf driver, 63 reg, grey, far too busy having breakfast to check my lane properly before swerving into it and nearly had me off. Well she did indicate at least, I mean, indicate what she was doing not what she intended to do.

Would not discuss the matter with me in a civilised way at the lights so I ended up lecturing her through the closed window, rather than having a conversation.


----------



## I like Skol (16 Jan 2014)

3 things worth a mention from todays commute, 2 of them reinforce the stereotypes we love to hate.

I have finished work for the week so decided to do today's school commute (2.5 miles each way) with the kids on bikes. Oldest son in his last year of junior school wanted to go ahead on his own which is no problem as he sometimes does the trip even when I drive with the younger son. When I arrived at school he wasn't there so I began to wonder what he was playing at. 10 minutes later he arrived with a mate. He had called for him, unannounced, so he could ride the new bike he just got for Christmas. He didn't have a lock so I said no problem, we can lock it up with our bikes and sent them off to class as they were a few minutes late. It was while locking up the bikes I spotted his new Trax TFS.1, full suss, MTB was sporting a Halfords speciality trademark.............. can you guess?

On my ride back home I was following a BMW 330d over some speed bumps. It was one of 'those' special ones (Look at me, aren't I special in my bejewelled vehicle) with tinted windows, lowered suspension and aftermarket black alloys. It was veering all over the road trying to avoid the bumps so I hung back a few feet extra anyway. When we got to a junction he surprisingly did bother to indicate his intention to turn right. I was going straight on and as he moved to the right of the lane I could easily have gone to his left. Luckily I didn't because at the last second his left indicator came on at the same moment he swung sharply into the road on the left . Who says BMW's don't have indicators?

Final incident was a bit of a 'Gulp!' moment. I was going around one of the big roundabouts in the town centre, a 3 lane affair which I always tackle at speed and keep up with the traffic unless it is a speeding, tyre squealing, moron. I was in the centre lane a few feet behind a big truck doing about 20mph. the normal rush-hour lemmings were trying to overtake me and truck on both sides as usual! I got a strong whiff of diesel and thought the truck must have a bit of a leak perhaps but then looked down to see the entire lane was a heavy purple, rainbow colour..... Gulp! Luckily I didn't slip but it could have been nasty in the circumstances.


----------



## Frood42 (16 Jan 2014)

I am going to jinx myself and say that it wasn't a bad commute last night and this morning, managing to stay mostly dry, and no overly inconsiderate drivers.
A bit of a headwind, but at least that means I get a little bit of a workout trying to keep the Avg Speed up.

The new route going along the A114 and A116 (behind Wanstead Flats) rather than Leytonstone is quite nice (as there is less worry about parked cars etc...), it's just such a shame that it joins onto the crappy road that is Romford Rd (A118).

http://app.strava.com/activities/106699133
.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Jan 2014)

I like Skol said:


> 3 things worth a mention from todays commute, 2 of them reinforce the stereotypes we love to hate.
> 
> I have finished work for the week so decided to do today's school commute (2.5 miles each way) with the kids on bikes. Oldest son in his last year of junior school wanted to go ahead on his own which is no problem as he sometimes does the trip even when I drive with the younger son. When I arrived at school he wasn't there so I began to wonder what he was playing at. 10 minutes later he arrived with a mate. He had called for him, unannounced, so he could ride the new bike he just got for Christmas. He didn't have a lock so I said no problem, we can lock it up with our bikes and sent them off to class as they were a few minutes late. It was while locking up the bikes I spotted his new Trax TFS.1, full suss, MTB was sporting a Halfords speciality trademark.............. can you guess?



I'll go for the forks on the wrong way around, either that or they forgot to put on the rear wheel


----------



## 400bhp (16 Jan 2014)

Leaway2 said:


> Someone from MAG group finance, Nick? Blue and white Giant I think.
> Anyway I said young!



Ahh Nick, top bloke, work with him sometimes.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Jan 2014)

Flat tyre as I left work. First tube failed, mini pump I had with me is crap, managed to get enough air into the second tube and limped home. The new tyres I bought about 6 weeks ago will be going on the bike on Saturday.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (16 Jan 2014)

Is it me or has it just been a long week...
Please hurry up Summer I am fed up of cold, wet , windy and dark!


----------



## potsy (16 Jan 2014)

Just heard all my colleagues on the opposite shift have been sent home due to an 'incident' jammy gits.

Put my front light on coming home today, was a bit overcast and after yesterday's near head on with a right turning car I thought it was wise.


----------



## fossyant (16 Jan 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Flat tyre as I left work. First tube failed, mini pump I had with me is crap, managed to get enough air into the second tube and limped home. The new tyres I bought about 6 weeks ago will be going on the bike on Saturday.



I bet you still went the long way !


----------



## fossyant (16 Jan 2014)

potsy said:


> Just heard all my colleagues on the opposite shift have been sent home due to an 'incident' jammy gits.
> 
> Put my front light on coming home today, was a bit overcast and after yesterday's near head on with a right turning car I thought it was wise.



Incident, not a fire ? 

Short route again. Feel pants.


----------



## HLaB (16 Jan 2014)

Woke 5mins early, the weather was nice and it was light, so went for the route through the park. It was a bit the opposite tonight however, a bit wet, dark and cold. Similarly though both trips were incident free.


----------



## potsy (16 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> Incident, not a fire ?
> 
> Short route again. Feel pants.


Dangerous chemicals found apparently, bomb squad there


----------



## Andrew_P (16 Jan 2014)

My left knee is hurting, that is the end of my report.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> I bet you still went the long way !



Nope, only did 5 miles, could not believe how hard it was riding on an under inflated tyre


----------



## I like Skol (16 Jan 2014)

potsy said:


> Dangerous chemicals found apparently, bomb squad there


Not content with digging pot holes and filling them with water then slashing my tyres with Stanley knife blades! Now you are planning to blow me up as I cycle past. What did I ever do to you to deserve this?



Supersuperleeds said:


> I'll go for the forks on the wrong way around, either that or they forgot to put on the rear wheel


Back to front forks it is. Right first time, well done  I pointed it out to his mother when she came to pick up his younger siblings tonight.


----------



## Leodis (16 Jan 2014)

Funny thing happened near home at some lights, a driver wound down him window and pointed out "Your light is dazzling, your light is dazzling me" in a posh voice, me "Least you saw me then"...

I did think about it when I got home, maybe he had a point but meh.


----------



## fossyant (16 Jan 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Nope, only did 5 miles, could not believe how hard it was riding on an under inflated tyre


You are slacking.


----------



## Leodis (16 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> You are slacking.



Probs did 250 miles on the turbo when he got home!!


----------



## lip03 (16 Jan 2014)

Did 8 miles in london and managed to swerve the rain, BUT! The 500 meter ride from train station to home I got soaked! :-( oh well I had dinner waiting for me!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (16 Jan 2014)

Rode a wee bit with Magnatom on the way home  then beat a tall guy on a geared bike up the hill, me 5 foot nothing on my Mrs. Doubtfire, a 21 kg. single speed bike


----------



## Hacienda71 (16 Jan 2014)

Nearly had a head on with another cyclist on the Alderley bypass. He was wobbling all over the cycle lane going against the traffic. Seemed oblivious to me approaching at close to 30 mph with twin U2's on full until I braked to a near stop and shouted keep left. He responded with an oh sorry.  I wouldn't mind but there is a perfectly good cycle lane going with the traffic on the other side of the road as well......


----------



## potsy (16 Jan 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Not content with digging pot holes and filling them with water then slashing my tyres with Stanley knife blades! Now you are planning to blow me up as I cycle past. What did I ever do to you to deserve this?


Just wait until you really upset me


----------



## DCLane (16 Jan 2014)

The past couple of days seems to have been a series of close passes, more so than ever before.

Yesterday had 2 going into work and one coming home.
Today one into two and 2 home, including a one who skimmed me, was hooted at by the van coming towards him and didn't think he'd done anything wrong. 

Otherwise, a decent extended commute.


----------



## DWiggy (17 Jan 2014)

Soaked to the bone, had to wring out my socks and shoes are stuffed with paper.....love it!


----------



## jagman.2003 (17 Jan 2014)

Forecast yesterday afternoon changed from torrential rain to no rain...
But the rain hadn't heard & came anyway. Very dark, very wet...
Waited until it stopped & left late. Did at least 3 or 4 floods with feet in the water. 
Paddling not pedaling. Managed to keep reasonably dry despite cars attempts to soak me with puddles!
I can laugh now....


----------



## David Parry (17 Jan 2014)

9 degrees and sunny in Vancouver today, but foggy, cool and dark both in and out. Front side of spring guys!!


----------



## MisterStan (17 Jan 2014)

A bit of a headwind this morning made things harder than they needed to be, but glad to be on the bike today. Had to use the car yesterday as was picking up the little 'un - just made me remember how much I hate sitting in a car in traffic.


----------



## Frood42 (17 Jan 2014)

Wet, windy and dark commute this morning, not helped by feeling quite tired. 
I had to go the short route (5.5 miles) after I got up 45mins late because I just couldn't get myself out of bed. 

At least I met/exceeded my weekly cycling target yesterday, so any miles today are glory miles. 

If the rain stays away an extended weekend ride will be on the cards. 
.


----------



## fossyant (17 Jan 2014)

Two local radio stations warning of terrible traffic near home due to an accident. It was slightly heavier than normal, but there was no sign of an accident where it was reported to be ! Jumped off bike and called wife to say it's OK (school run and it's on her route to work).

Anyway, trundled on to work, still feeling under the weather. It's great how a bit of fresh air can make you feel much better ! 

Nearing work in Northenden, having taken my usual longer route, one of the segments on this particular route in Strava is called 'Knocking Shop Run'. Now, I'd never thought much about it (being young and all), but plodding along, I'm greated by two girls hopping out of a taxi, one in a bright green minidress, the other in a darker flowery one. No coats, high heals etc. Both quickly scuttle off into a house ! They were either nice young ladies on the way back from a night out (at 8:30am) or 'something else'.

Anyway, I'm off to check the segment on Strava, and anyone who has taken more than a minute to get through it is upto no good !


----------



## jagman.2003 (17 Jan 2014)

David Parry said:


> 9 degrees and sunny in Vancouver today, but foggy, cool and dark both in and out. Front side of spring guys!!


I dream of spring now..!


----------



## MisterStan (17 Jan 2014)

jagman.2003 said:


> I dream of spring now..!


Winter miles = summer smiles!


----------



## I like Skol (17 Jan 2014)

jagman.2003 said:


> I dream of spring now..!


Spring, isn't that the brief period of time that occurs between winter and winter


----------



## jagman.2003 (17 Jan 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Winter miles = summer smiles!


Easy now...I've only just started dreaming of spring. Don't want to get too carried away talking about summer!


----------



## potsy (17 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> Two local radio stations warning of terrible traffic near home due to an accident. It was slightly heavier than normal, but there was no sign of an accident where it was reported to be ! Jumped off bike and called wife to say it's OK (school run and it's on her route to work).
> 
> Anyway, trundled on to work, still feeling under the weather. It's great how a bit of fresh air can make you feel much better !
> 
> ...


Just noticed you took 2.30 on your fastest ever run, what have you been doing around there?


----------



## fossyant (17 Jan 2014)

potsy said:


> Just noticed you took 2.30 on your fastest ever run, what have you been doing around there?


 
 I'm not much use to my missus at the minute with my 'issues' so I'd be no use to ladies like that !

Very dodgy trace as it goes right off course, and starts near the tyre Garage on Longley Lane. Someone has taken 7 minutes though !!


----------



## Beebo (17 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> I'm greated by two girls hopping out of a taxi, one in a bright green minidress, the other in a darker flowery one. No coats, high heals etc. Both quickly scuttle off into a house ! They were either nice young ladies on the way back from a night out (at 8:30am) or 'something else'.


We need some head cam footage in order to validate this.


----------



## fossyant (17 Jan 2014)

Beebo said:


> We need some head cam footage in order to validate this.


 
Look it's the first time in five years passing this 'place' that I've seen anything, honest guv !


----------



## Leodis (17 Jan 2014)

Took it easy today, bit of a recovery commute ready for the 1st weekend ride of the year.


----------



## Stephen C (17 Jan 2014)

I've been struggling with motivation recently, but riding flat out in torrential rain bought it all back, like a pig in muck!


----------



## Beebo (17 Jan 2014)

It was wet.
The roads are awful at the moment.
Everyday I am coming across new pot holes, not just little ones but massive ones, and dont get me started on patched up road repairs.


----------



## potsy (17 Jan 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Spring, isn't that the brief period of time that occurs between winter and winter


Yep, it's also the 2 weeks of the year when I wear shorts 

Does a ride to Tatton park on an enforced day off count as a commute


----------



## Rouge79 (17 Jan 2014)

Yesterday an AA Driving school driver honking his horn at me to move out of his way. He then sped past me as i stopped at a RED light on a pedestrian crossing. He then proceeded to honk his horn and drive furiously at other drivers in front of him!!


----------



## jagman.2003 (17 Jan 2014)

Rouge79 said:


> Yesterday an AA Driving school driver honking his horn at me to move out of his way. He then sped past me as i stopped at a RED light on a pedestrian crossing. He then proceeded to honk his horn and drive furiously at other drivers in front of him!!


I personally give driving instructors at the wheel a wide berth. They seem to be consistently bad drivers on my commute.


----------



## Rouge79 (17 Jan 2014)

jagman.2003 said:


> I personally give drivers instructors at the wheel a wide berth. They seem to be consistently bad drivers on my commute.




Sadly parked cars meant I couldn't let him over take safely but when I did have the opportunity to filter past him at the next set of inevitable red lights I decided to keep well back and just joined the queue of traffic. Let hime speed off into the distance horns ablazing!!!


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (17 Jan 2014)

jagman.2003 said:


> I personally give driving instructors at the wheel a wide berth. They seem to be consistently bad drivers on my commute.


Not to generalise but I learned, during driving lessons, that driving instructor does not necessarily equal good road user.

Late on in my lessons, when i was just about test-ready, I was passing a bus, stopped at a bus stop, in a bus lane. I had my left indicator on to turn left at the next road (across the bus lane)

The bus moved off in the lane, I had it all under control, could see the bus moving, slowed intending a nice calm, smooth slow-to-crawl to allow the bus to go, then turn left behind. Not a problem, at all. Suddenly the dual control brake was slammed on, the instructors arm was across in front of me blasting the horn as he shouted and ranted out of the passenger window at the bus driver

I just sat there thinking "I'll carry on when you've quite finished"


----------



## I like Skol (17 Jan 2014)

potsy said:


> ...........Does a ride to Tatton park on an enforced day off count as a commute



Seeing as how you lurk around in the park bushes most days I suppose it would count as a commute.....


----------



## Twelve Spokes (17 Jan 2014)

In via Tower Bridge,return via Southwark Bridge and Upper Thames Street.Upper Thames Street full of lorries as usual.Two of which took the space preventing me from having an easy run.What the hell were they thinking? Only to be bumper to end up bumper with the next vehicle as I eventually got past anyway.Not particularly finding lorries my friends at the moment but am getting on very well with buses. Aldgate East was a rugby scrum as usual but with cars.

Apart from that as you were.


----------



## Ian193 (17 Jan 2014)

Stacked it 1 Mile away from work this morning new bar tape required and my prides been battered


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> You are slacking.



Made up for it today


----------



## fossyant (17 Jan 2014)

Despite feeling crap, did a tad over 15 miles home. Not quite crazy person @Supersuperleeds.

Must say smelling strong perfume near that Strava segment has a different meaning now.


----------



## Hacienda71 (17 Jan 2014)

Friday night madness......One very close pass, then I had to brake hard to avoid an artic taking me out as it cut back in far too quickly.


----------



## bikingdad90 (17 Jan 2014)

Cycled in and I arrived at work today about 7:55am to find no one around so couldn't get in office (most start at 9) so I extended my ride to go up a few nice hills to test myself on that are within 1/2 mile so away I went.


My ride was then totally spoilt by a person in a blue 11 plate golf who rather conveniently pushed me into the kerb over a drain cover instead of following me as I followed the road round. I nearly stacked it as I had less than a foot of road to play with as he squeezed me. If I wasn't too busy trying to rebalance I would have thumped his window and wing mirror and got all his plate to report. Still felt good, although wrong to shout " what the f**** you playing at you f***** t***t give me some bleeding room" followed by grrrrr as I ran out of ammo.

He was clearly still half asleep!

Luckily I escaped unharmed and my rims are still true but they are going to be soon replaced by my 501's.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (17 Jan 2014)

Thank God its Friday , this morning the wind and gales finally sucked out the final ounce of fun, of the joy that is cycling to work. Truly had enough, I do not know how I keep going day in, day out, rain, gales floods, cold, dark.
My legs are shattered after another tough week.


----------



## Black Country Ste (17 Jan 2014)

I stopped for a pedestrian waiting at a zebra crossing. He apologised to me!


----------



## David Parry (18 Jan 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> . . . I do not know how I keep going day in, day out, rain, gales floods, cold, dark.
> My legs are shattered after another tough week.


Hang in there Kev. Just think, you could be stuck in a frigging car. Remember the days are getting longer . . and, hey, your tailwinds and headwinds should be balanced! Maybe it's time to listen to tunes! . .


----------



## David Parry (18 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> Despite feeling crap, did a tad over 15 miles home. Not quite crazy person @Supersuperleeds.
> 
> Must say smelling strong perfume near that Strava segment has a different meaning now.


Strava? For the out-of- towners, please do tell . . .


----------



## David Parry (18 Jan 2014)

Ian193 said:


> Stacked it 1 Mile away from work this morning new bar tape required and my prides been battered


I'm hoping you went down easy . . . and with style . . .


----------



## Ian193 (18 Jan 2014)

David Parry said:


> I'm hoping you went down easy . . . and with style . . .


 
No I didn't I went over the bars and landed in a rather large puddle. Stupid place to put a bollard between the uprights for a sign


----------



## David Parry (18 Jan 2014)

. . . crap!


----------



## fossyant (18 Jan 2014)

David Parry said:


> Strava? For the out-of- towners, please do tell . . .



Read a little further up about my encounter with the segment called 'knocking shop run'.


----------



## J4MIE_P (18 Jan 2014)

Really struggling myself to get myself out of bed.

How do you guys get your mental attitude to biking? It's 15 mins by car on two straight roads here (easy driving) or two straight roads on the bike (long and tedious). A 15 mile ride each way.

I just find I started off the year well and note find I don't have the attitude to get up in the morning over getting up an hour later to go by car


----------



## BSRU (18 Jan 2014)

J4MIE_P said:


> Really struggling myself to get myself out of bed.
> 
> How do you guys get your mental attitude to biking? It's 15 mins by car on two straight roads here (easy driving) or two straight roads on the bike (long and tedious). A 15 mile ride each way.
> 
> I just find I started off the year well and note find I don't have the attitude to get up in the morning over getting up an hour later to go by car


Your legs will thank you when summer arrives.
I had Friday off but left the house at 5.30am(30 minutes earlier than a commute day) so I could go for a quick ride.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (18 Jan 2014)

David Parry said:


> Hang in there Kev. Just think, you could be stuck in a frigging car. Remember the days are getting longer . . and, hey, your tailwinds and headwinds should be balanced! Maybe it's time to listen to tunes! . .



Cheers David, yep I think its going looking forward, more light and summer is not far away!


----------



## Rouge79 (18 Jan 2014)

Rule 5 my friend!!!

Seriously you'll really notice the difference on your weekend rides.

As you said its only 2 long roads to cycle so just get your head down and the time will soon pass.

Also your body & heart will thank you !!!


J4MIE_P said:


> Really struggling myself to get myself out of bed.
> 
> How do you guys get your mental attitude to biking? It's 15 mins by car on two straight roads here (easy driving) or two straight roads on the bike (long and tedious). A 15 mile ride each way.
> 
> I just find I started off the year well and note find I don't have the attitude to get up in the morning over getting up an hour later to go by car


----------



## Shut Up Legs (18 Jan 2014)

My 4 weeks of holidays (very uncommon for me, as I normally only get 2) is over .

I am looking forward to commuting again from tomorrow, though, because both my daily work commutes are generally enjoyable .


----------



## James Ots (20 Jan 2014)

Finally, an icy morning! I've been waiting for a good icy morning since I put my the Marathon Winters on my bike a couple of weeks ago. There was plenty of frost, some black ice and a nice big (2 or 3 metres) stretch of sheet ice, none of which seemed to have any effect on my bike. The only time I had to be careful was stopping at the lights and making sure I didn't put my feet down on ice.


----------



## Leodis (20 Jan 2014)

First cold morning commute of the year, also first SPD commute as well WOW they are way better for commuting than SPD SL's and I could use my overshoes without bother.


----------



## BSRU (20 Jan 2014)

Second outing of the ice bike this year, again lots off ice of the main roads.
Roads seem to be falling apart again after the very short coldish spell.
Because I left a little earlier than usual had to RLJ this morning due to lights at a RAB not detecting bicycles(found this out on my very early morning summer rides).


----------



## MisterStan (20 Jan 2014)

A few hairy moments this morning, a hard frost and patchy ice meant I did struggle to stay upright at times! Possibly a bit overdressed too!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jan 2014)

Cold and slow today


----------



## DrLex (20 Jan 2014)

Another day for the Marathon winters; another day of cycling past an ice-related accident. Today it was a LWB Mercedes Vito perpendicular to the road and on its side. Police in attendance & I suspect the officer let me through on grounds of curiosity as to whether I'd stay rubber-side down.


----------



## I like Skol (20 Jan 2014)

James Ots said:


> Finally, an icy morning! I've been waiting for a good icy morning since I put my the Marathon Winters on my bike a couple of weeks ago. There was plenty of frost, some black ice and a nice big (2 or 3 metres) stretch of sheet ice, none of which seemed to have any effect on my bike. The only time I had to be careful was stopping at the lights and making sure I didn't put my feet down on ice.


I'm waiting with baited breath for the 'I fell off my bike on the ice' post that is sure to follow such a bold statement as this


----------



## Frood42 (20 Jan 2014)

Chilly this morning, with the startings of mist and ice, thankfully the road was ok, but all the cars were iced up.
Managed to beat the mist into work.

Short 6 mile commute for me, forgot to reset the time on my alarm clock...
.


----------



## jagman.2003 (20 Jan 2014)

James Ots said:


> Finally, an icy morning! I've been waiting for a good icy morning since I put my the Marathon Winters on my bike a couple of weeks ago. There was plenty of frost, some black ice and a nice big (2 or 3 metres) stretch of sheet ice, none of which seemed to have any effect on my bike. The only time I had to be careful was stopping at the lights and making sure I didn't put my feet down on ice.



Seems from this & other posts that Marathon Winters are getting some good reviews. Will be considering changing over on my winter bike when the present tyres reach the end of their life. Michelin Country Rock. Haven't done a bad job so far as a general cheap winter commuting tyre. But don't have any real strong ice capabilities.


----------



## Origamist (20 Jan 2014)

-2C in the sticks so wore my favorite red merino condom hat again. Got a bit too hot by the time I go to Hale so took it off and put it in my DHB Windslam gilet side pocket and zipped it up. Got to work and tried to extract the aforementioned sweaty merino beanie and it wasn't there! I must have totally missed my pocket (due to my thick gloves) and it is now cleaning tarmac and car tyres somewhere on Park Road. What a moron...


----------



## fossyant (20 Jan 2014)

Despite still feeling rough, and have now developed a cough, as I hadn't got to be in too early, took an extended route to just outside the City Centre. No ice or frost on my route, but I expect that's going to change tonight - just come back to the office and it's cold out there. I feel an extended route home coming on, so that should clock me over 33 miles today.

I'm at the same office tomorow, but I suspect I won't be clocking up the extra miles on the ice bike, especially with a heavy rucksack full of locks. Time for a cheap rack for it ?


----------



## Archeress (20 Jan 2014)

Commuted in on the Timberline MTB. Didn't feel too bad compared to the road bike. However did catch up with a colleague so slowed down to ride with him.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## HLaB (20 Jan 2014)

A bit frosty this morning and it seemed to encourage most folk into their cars I passed quite a bit of congestion on route nothing special happened except it was easy to get through the Rbts as they were that jammed.


----------



## dave r (20 Jan 2014)

Frosty this morning, I rode to work to the sound of windscreens being cleared, once I was out on the main road no problems, nice routine commute, tonight was a bit fresh but no ice about, it was a routine commute until I got to School Lane where I got smidsyed, I think it was off the couldn't give a F*** type, fortunately I spotted what he was going to do and was already on the crown of the road out of the way when he pulled out, well done to the driver who was about to overtake me, he read the situation backed out of the overtake and gave me room for the sidestep, now I don't normally have incidents but thats two in two days, I'm not impressed


----------



## HLaB (20 Jan 2014)

I think it was a tad warmer tonight but will probably freeze in the stics, nothing really notable except when I turned to freezing fog, I hope it doesn't set in :-/


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jan 2014)

Spotted a Strava segment in one of the parks I ride through so went at dinner time to try and set a time, took a wrong turn and missed it. So went back tonight on the way home and took the KOM, on the ice tyres! Only ten people have ridden it, but chuffed to snatch it on the ice tyres.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (20 Jan 2014)

dave r said:


> Frosty this morning, I rode to work to the sound of windscreens being cleared, once I was out on the main road no problems, nice routine commute, tonight was a bit fresh but no ice about, it was a routine commute until I got to School Lane where I got smidsyed, I think it was off the couldn't give a F*** type, fortunately I spotted what he was going to do and was already on the crown of the road out of the way when he pulled out, well done to the driver who was about to overtake me, he read the situation backed out of the overtake and gave me room for the sidestep, now I don't normally have incidents but thats two in two days, I'm not impressed


Just out of curiousity, what is the sound of windscreens being cleared like? Is it a bit like cat claws on a blackboard? We don't really have to do that, down under.


----------



## apb (20 Jan 2014)

Very close pass by a gas man in a white van. Caught up with him and tapped on his window and said "That was a really close pass", he apologized. Nice guy but just doesn't see it from a cyclist point of view.


----------



## dave r (20 Jan 2014)

victor said:


> Just out of curiousity, what is the sound of windscreens being cleared like? Is it a bit like cat claws on a blackboard? We don't really have to do that, down under.



Thats difficult to describe, its like someone scraping a rough surface, I was doing it last night, I was taking my son home after his Sunday visit, we were later than usual and I was surprised to find the car iced up when we came out.


----------



## potsy (20 Jan 2014)

3rd puncture in the last 5 commuting days, 1st two were the result of a split in the tyre I hadn't noticed, this one was an instant deflation as I went through a subway 2 miles from work on the replacement tyre(old one brought back into emergency action)

Tonights ride home was incident free unless you count getting gritted twice by the gritting lorry as it went about it's business, certainly turned cold out there


----------



## MisterStan (21 Jan 2014)

Last night, i decided to try the Busway to check out how bad the flooding is - it's still not really passable without using the Busway itself or getting wet! Couple of close passes and got beeped by a rotund lady in a Peugeot - at the traffice lights, she told me she was just letting me know she was there - I told her that I knew already as she was aggressively pumping the accelerator. 

This morning as I joined the Busway at Longstanton, I spotted and had a chat with @mangid until Cambridge. Down by the river the temperature really dropped and the towpath was very slippery.


----------



## BSRU (21 Jan 2014)

Another icy but dry morning so another outing for the M Winters.
I was scalped by a roadie on a nice looking Giant ride bike whilst going up an 5% hill. After the hill was over I noticed I was catching him on the flat but any incline he started to go away again, at least I had someone to chase for a change. Certainly a good workout for the legs and hopefully in the spring I will reap the benefits.


----------



## Frood42 (21 Jan 2014)

Last nights commute wasn't too bad, a bit chilly, but with less wind about I am slowly getting quicker (1 x PR and 2 x 2nd), went arond the block to make the day a nice round 20miles.
Joined a train of 4 or 5 cyclists along Romford Rd, which was surprising, you see one or two spread out, but you don't normally see 4 or 5 trailing together.
.


----------



## Frood42 (21 Jan 2014)

Misty and chilly this morning (but still in shorts).
The mist and chill was annoying with the glasses, stop at traffic lights and the glasses fog up inside, ride along in the mist and they get wet on the outside, a lose-lose situation.

Three complete twonks this morning, one Hovis lorry, one white van (pinch point - cut in and left me no braking room) and one mobile crane thing (almost left hook), argghhh!!!! 
As usual all brought about by petty impatience 

Oh well, I shall console myself with my 2 x PR, 4 x 2nd, 4 x 3rd, and doing 13.6 miles in an hour, which for me was a good morning.
.


----------



## Beebo (21 Jan 2014)

Frood42 said:


> Misty and chilly this morning (but still in shorts).
> The mist and chill was annoying with the glasses, stop at traffic lights and the glasses fog up inside, ride along in the mist and they get wet on the outside, a lose-lose situation.
> .


 I agree, my glasses were as good as useless this morning. Cold foggy weather is the worst for steaming up, they never clear properly even when you are cycling.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Jan 2014)

BSRU said:


> Another icy but dry morning so another outing for the M Winters.
> I was scalped by a roadie on a nice looking Giant ride bike whilst going up an 5% hill. After the hill was over I noticed I was catching him on the flat but any incline he started to go away again, at least I had someone to chase for a change. Certainly a good workout for the legs and hopefully in the spring I will reap the benefits.



Winters are a killer for any incline no matter how shallow.

Another outing for my winters this morning, side roads nice and icy, but main roads seemed to be clear, even the cycle path was fairly clear. Done 250 miles already on them this year


----------



## fossyant (21 Jan 2014)

No ice, just cold and crisp. Went an even longer route to an office near Manchester. Clocked over 18 miles for a direct route of less than 9. Probably clock the same route home too.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jan 2014)

The good thing about a foggy commute is that there is no or very little wind, making for a quite fast commute.
Got creamed by a full on roadie today but only because he managed to draft the HGV that was bombing down the A21. Caught me by surprise so couldn't catch up.

Also had the steamed up glasses thing this morning. Pain in the arse but nothing a gloved finger wipe cant sort.

Also saw another full on roadie walking along with a flat tyre. He said both his spare tubes had punctured. I asked if he wanted any help or my spare inner tube. He declined as he think it is something to do with the wheel and we were near a train station anyway.


----------



## BSRU (21 Jan 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Winters are a killer for any incline no matter how shallow.
> 
> Another outing for my winters this morning, side roads nice and icy, but main roads seemed to be clear, even the cycle path was fairly clear. Done 250 miles already on them this year


I know from a private RWG segment I have it took just under six minutes to go up that hill this morning but it only takes three minutes on the road bike.

Winters might be noisy with terrible rolling resistance but they are good workout and I wouldn't have risked the country lanes without them.

I have only done 105 miles on them so far this year but I have only used them for three morning commutes.


----------



## Arjimlad (21 Jan 2014)

I was ascending a modest hill on a single track lane this morning & surprised to get wheelspin !

Using heavy BSO with 700x35 Vittoria tready tyres.. stayed upright ok though. I was pleased I'd already dropped my daughter off before this point. Her seat has suspension - a big spring - and she loves bouncing around on it which can make the bike feel a bit unstable 

Changed down to the middle ring seemed to make it behave better.


----------



## potsy (21 Jan 2014)

Ever had one of those phases of bad luck?
2 flats last week, tyre binned, another yesterday on the emergency 2nd hand replacement that has left a big hole in the sidewall so has been scrapped too.
Luckily i saw it before setting off today so it was a choice of driving or sorting out the cx back into commuting mode, i chose the latter 

2 new D+ ordered for the Secteur, and a catering pack of tubes just in case


----------



## 400bhp (21 Jan 2014)

Bit of a shorter route in forn me today - was running late.

Had a short but pleasant chat with an @skudupnorth type (you know the sort, hybrid and panniers and still wearing baggy shorts :0 ;-)


----------



## J4MIE_P (21 Jan 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Spotted a Strava segment in one of the parks I ride through so went at dinner time to try and set a time, took a wrong turn and missed it. So went back tonight on the way home and took the KOM, on the ice tyres! Only ten people have ridden it, but chuffed to snatch it on the ice tyres.



Well Done on the KOM Mate!!!


----------



## GrasB (21 Jan 2014)

Bottled it today & yesterday, normally wouldn't be too worried about slippery stuff & just take it easy. However with broken bones there's no such thing as a minor off so I'll be doing around about 2 hours of cardio on the turbo again


----------



## Glow worm (21 Jan 2014)

I've finally bought a track pump with a guage for use on the hybrid. (Only 20 odd years late). I've been relying on the old 'pinch tyre with fingers' method to check pressure. Was amazed both tyres were only around 25psi! . Now up to 50 psi front and 85 rear (recommended pressures). Will be interesting to see the difference in handling, as I have to pop into the office shortly (20 mile round trip). My fillings will probably have all dropped out by the time I get home!


----------



## jagman.2003 (21 Jan 2014)

GrasB said:


> Bottled it today & yesterday, normally wouldn't be too worried about slippery stuff & just take it easy. However with broken bones there's no such thing as a minor off so I'll be doing around about 2 hours of cardio on the turbo again


Same here, very white in places last couple of days. Hoping to ride tomorrow in the tropical heat of 5 degrees & mist.


----------



## jagman.2003 (21 Jan 2014)

Glow worm said:


> I've finally bought a track pump with a guage for use on the hybrid. (Only 20 odd years late). I've been relying on the old 'pinch tyre with fingers' method to check pressure. Was amazed both tyres were only around 25psi! . Now up to 50 psi front and 85 rear (recommended pressures). Will be interesting to see the difference in handling, as I have to pop into the office shortly (20 mile round trip). My fillings will probably have all dropped out by the time I get home!


Fillings are extra weight..! Just think of the speed with reduced rolling friction..


----------



## Glow worm (21 Jan 2014)

jagman.2003 said:


> Fillings are extra weight..! Just think of the speed with reduced rolling friction..


 
True enough- silver linings and all that!


----------



## dave r (21 Jan 2014)

Coventry thick with fog at a quarter to six when I got up, it had gone by the time I left for work at twenty past seven, nice routine ride in, I enjoyed drafting the B&Q lorry up the hill into Bedworth. The ride home got a bit interesting, leaving Nuneaton on the b4113 Coventry road I turned left at the lights on the Griff island and headed for Bedworth, as I passed Gypsy Lane I became aware of something spilt on the road, as I did this the fixed started to fishtail violently, it got quite a wiggle on before I gathered it together and got it going where I wanted it under my control, I don't know what had been spilt, it looked like thin watery mud and was very slimy, I tiptoed across the rest and by the time I got to the corner it had gone, the rest of the ride was nice and routine, this start to 2014 is far too lively for my liking, I hope it all settles down soon, but I've had a run of three so I hope that's it for now.


----------



## Archeress (21 Jan 2014)

Been a blooming cold day - all day too. Quick ride in this morning, just 1s off my pb since I started my new job on Jan 6. Briskley walked down to the Morrisons in Cribbs Causeway (it just isn't worth riding down there as I don't want to use trouser clips) to get some batteries for my cycle lights as they'd been getting a bit dim. Ride home again very cold, very bright and where'd that wind come from?

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (21 Jan 2014)

A chilly ride home, but not so much of a tail wind, but more like a large air mass behind me, shoving me home, it was most welcome!


----------



## skudupnorth (21 Jan 2014)

400bhp said:


> Bit of a shorter route in forn me today - was running late.
> 
> Had a short but pleasant chat with an @skudupnorth type (you know the sort, hybrid and panniers and still wearing baggy shorts :0 ;-)


On a mission for my chainsaw training in the woods ! There are a few less trees blocking views now ! Same again tomorrow ??


----------



## HLaB (21 Jan 2014)

Thick freezing fog this morning so I opted for a short road route in, bizarrely the narrow road I usually go down was jammed and when I doubled back on to the road that normally jammed it was running free 
Expected it to warm up for the commute home but it was clear and cold and it didn't warm up till my night ride. The weather is about as interesting as my commutes are just now and I hope it stays that way


----------



## potsy (21 Jan 2014)

It's a tad wet out there 

First commute of the year on the CX tank, quite enjoyed it despite the rain on the homeward leg, 3 more to go then it's all over for my current employment.
I'll miss that ride


----------



## David Parry (22 Jan 2014)

Temp inversion for the last two weeks in Vancouver . . calm, nippy air, with a persistent hint of exhaust. Roadside bike lanes getting crammed with debris . . we need sweepers! Still in darkness homeward bound, but for sure the days are getting longer!


----------



## Leodis (22 Jan 2014)

nearly squashed by a double decker this morning, thought it would be good to over take me and then cut in on a slight left turn leaving the rest of the bus feet away, would have been worse if I hadnt braked, other than that a hot ride (shouldnt have worn the baselayer).


----------



## Archeress (22 Jan 2014)

Beat my PB by 50s, a time of 15m20s to ride 3.40 miles. Do you reckon this to be a good time? I'm unsure but sure am happy. Only blot was the driver who chose to start pulling onto the RAB as I approached his bonnet while on the RAB.
Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## I like Skol (22 Jan 2014)

potsy said:


> .............. 3 more to go then it's all over for my current employment.
> I'll miss that ride



You should park those bikes up for a while and have a break, you deserve it


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (22 Jan 2014)

bloody hard today
wind again


----------



## MisterStan (22 Jan 2014)

Very dark, damp and a dreadful headwind. Fairly uneventful until Cambridge, where I had a MINI hanging off my back wheel, revving the engine, beeping and then received a punishment pass for my trouble. Told him to f@ck off as he went past, a bit ashamed TBH as i've been trying hard not to react like that.


----------



## BSRU (22 Jan 2014)

A good ride in today, warmish, no rain, no wind and wet roads.
Some excellent SCR up a short drag, guy coming of the shared path onto the road tries to catch my draft but the 5% incline starts and he vanishes into the night.


----------



## Beebo (22 Jan 2014)

It was very mild and I was over dressed. This time of year is a PITA for getting the layers right.
Roll on the summer when I can just stick on shorts and a jersey and be fine.
Mornings are getting much lighter now, but the evenings will be dark for a few months yet.


----------



## I like Skol (22 Jan 2014)

Lots and lots of bikes about this morning as I rode home.


----------



## fossyant (22 Jan 2014)

The lurgy is winning. Rode the short route to work

That said, despite feeling like death, and struggling to turn the pedals, my good deed of the day is complete !

Waiting at a set of traffic lights, wondering if I can make the 200 yards into work, there is this screech of tyres and two cars just avoid slamming into each other. One driver immediately jumps out of his car to have a go at the other driver (busy rush hour).

Unfortunately, there was a gobby lycra lout watching, who told said person, very nicely, 'you jumped the red light mate'

Nasty driver just turned round and got in his car, after 'orrible cyclist reminded him that the lights were red as the cyclist set off, as the lights then turned green. 

The term 'very nicely' was a lie, as was the polite language used.

Road rage averted !

Still feel like death !

Oh and don't try 'road raging' if:-
1. you are in the wrong,
2. You obviously work for the Royal Mail (what is it with raging in identifiable cars/clothing ?)
3. You are in a pale blue Clio


----------



## jagman.2003 (22 Jan 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Very dark, damp and a dreadful headwind. Fairly uneventful until Cambridge, where I had a MINI hanging off my back wheel, revving the engine, beeping and then received a punishment pass for my trouble. Told him to f@ck off as he went past, a bit ashamed TBH as i've been trying hard not to react like that.


I take it this was a BMW mini, not the classic. My panniers are as wide as a classic mini, so plenty of room for all then.


----------



## Frood42 (22 Jan 2014)

For last nights commute and this mornings commute there is not much to say, wet roads is about all...

Legs felt empty this morning (may have been the 6 mile run last night), but I still averaged 12.5 mph over 13.6 miles, so happy enough.
.


----------



## jagman.2003 (22 Jan 2014)

Good commute in. Took the hill route. Trying to keep my hill climbing skills alive when possible.
Got 12 out of 13 PR's. Last one was equal. Great opportunity to analyse the ride stats. 
Felt better for a fews days off the bike..


----------



## MisterStan (22 Jan 2014)

jagman.2003 said:


> I take it this was a BMW mini, not the classic. My panniers are as wide as a classic mini, so plenty of room for all then.


Yep.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jan 2014)

BSRU said:


> A good ride in today, warmish, no rain, no wind and wet roads.
> Some excellent SCR up a short drag, guy coming of the shared path onto the road tries to catch my draft but the 5% incline starts and he vanishes into the night.




The same as my commute, right down to some scr with a chap I see now and again. He was giving it some beans to try keep up and get ahead...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Jan 2014)

Weather forecast was for a lot of rain and wind to pick up. So I dress accordingly and obviously there is little wind and a tiny bit of drizzle for the first 30 minutes or so.

Politely asked a dog walker if I could get by her on the cycle path and she was genuinely surprised at someone speaking to her in a civilised manner, isn't it a shame when this is no longer the norm.


----------



## GrasB (22 Jan 2014)

jagman.2003 said:


> I take it this was a BMW mini, not the classic. My panniers are as wide as a classic mini, so plenty of room for all then.


Though around Cambridge a classic mini could have problems passing a cyclist down some roads!


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (22 Jan 2014)

Another damp morning, but I'd take that over ice any day. Still feeling like crap though, just feel like I've got no energy lately.


----------



## jagman.2003 (22 Jan 2014)

GrasB said:


> Though around Cambridge a classic mini could have problems passing a cyclist down some roads!


Ah, fair point.


----------



## martinclive (22 Jan 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Told him to f@ck off as he went past


If you hadn't - I would have


----------



## BSRU (22 Jan 2014)

Some nasty unsigned road works I came across earlier, nice gap to cause cyclists/motorcyclists some real problems.


----------



## Beebo (22 Jan 2014)

BSRU said:


> Some nasty unsigned road works I came across earlier, nice gap to cause cyclists/motorcyclists some real problems.
> 
> ]


 Eurgh. those steel plates scare me enough in the wet, without the gap down the middle.


----------



## hennbell (22 Jan 2014)

So cold out this morning that the iPhone froze, GPS data gone..


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (22 Jan 2014)

bloody spoke snapped in the rear wheel, well its got another 17 days to go before it can be sent to the menders!


----------



## 400bhp (22 Jan 2014)

Good ride home - adrenalin kicked in after 3 dumbass driving bits in about 1 minute of each other around Dunham. 1st a close pass by some twunt when the road was clear 100 yds further ahead, then second twunt overtakes me going past a junction on the right (pish poor driving). I turn into road, cars parked down one side, twunt #3 decides to beep cos he can't get past :violins:. Balls to this, I ride in the middle of the road, twunt man can wait. He then goes past and gets held up by a driver doing c. 25mph on a country lane for the next 1.5 miles.  Did he beep the driver in front - course not


----------



## HLaB (22 Jan 2014)

Nothing much happened this morning except the roundabout I was going to take was clogged up so I doubled back and took the ped/cycle underpass. Practically every comute this year I've met rediculous ques and had to filter or double back, why do folk expose themselves to that every day. Again nothing much happened at night other than there was little traffic.


----------



## fossyant (22 Jan 2014)

Seemed to be the day for idiots. Short ish route home, lurgy not gone and feel goosed.


----------



## Spartak (22 Jan 2014)

Good ride into work on MTB this evening 

Rain forecast for the morning .... I don't care !


----------



## fossyant (23 Jan 2014)

Second good deed of the day, ish.

Came back via a long traffic strewn bit of road and passed a couple of cyclists, mainly lit ok. Then came up to another who's rear light was a bit crap, I could only pick out ninja. Anyway, said bike has a child seat on with a kid on board.

Dad mode kicks in.

Pulled alongside the rider (my million watt system on) and said 'excuse me, not being rude or anything, but I can't see your rear light' (best posh voice from a Manchester Lycra lout). Got a garbled excuse about a bracket being loose yadda yadda (it wasn't). Then I said "well I am just concerned". 

Where kids are involved... I can't let that go. he wasn't some yob either.


----------



## martinclive (23 Jan 2014)

Zombie pedestrians this morning - headphones in - crossing the road without looking

.and as @MisterStan pointed out - they don't even pay road tax


----------



## Archeress (23 Jan 2014)

Took it easy today. Prat in a Fiat Multipla came charging off of the Rolls Royce link road at the RAB by the Mall without even slowing. As the limit there is 40 I reckon he was doing at least 30. Nearly had me.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## GrasB (23 Jan 2014)

Archeress said:


> Took it easy today. Prat in a Fiat Multipla came charging off of the Rolls Royce link road at the RAB by the Mall without even slowing. As the limit there is 40 I reckon he was doing at least 30. Nearly had me.
> 
> Hugs
> Archeress x


I think it was "idiots R us" today. 3 people undertook me in the turn left lane, while I was doing the speed limit behind a car in the straight on lane. They then proceeded to then cut up the car in front of me causing them to jam the brakes on & come to a near stop. I was NOT impressed at having to get back up to 30mph again.


----------



## BSRU (23 Jan 2014)

This morning was a little bit cold with a little breeze finished of with a little rain for the last 15 minutes, all in all a nice ride in.


----------



## Christopher (23 Jan 2014)

incident-packed for once: one close pass, swerved to miss a ped on the cyclepath, waved an artic out of a side road (after checking behind for other traffic, natch) i love doing that, went over broken glass on the cyclepath grr, saw some dangerous cycling - guy goes around a junction on the wrong side of the road then moves left into the path of an innocent motorist - car had to brake hard to avoid a collision - guy had all the gear and good lights but still rode like an idiot - I then sprinted past him to get away from him


----------



## martint235 (23 Jan 2014)

Wheeled the replacement SS out of the conservatory this morning. "Ooh rubbing at the front that's a bit weird". I then noticed the front tyre had come away from the rim so deflated it, pressed the tyre in all round, re-inflated and the tyre popped off again. Had a closer look and part of the rubber had come away from the beading. So repacked all my commuting bag into one suitable for riding Lelly and brought Lelly in again. Slow and sure due to the gout that's still lurking in my foot but got to work ok in the end.


----------



## apb (23 Jan 2014)

Commuting along the meadows when a guy on a cross bike joined the road from a shared path without looking and almost knocked me off. I told him as such and he was very apologetic. I caught up to him at a set of lights and he said sorry again and i said "no bother".

You can't really get that interaction when you're in a car, you just get the horn. Another reason bikes are a more civilized way of traveling.


----------



## Frood42 (23 Jan 2014)

Not completely uneventful commutes but quiet enough.

I don't normally have cause to complain about other cyclists but there really was an idiot rider on a blue and white carrera road bike (with a red mud guard on the back for MTB's) last night, he also had no lights... so I stayed behind him as he had no cycle/road craft (a bit of a danger really to others as well as himself).

Quite a few cyclists about as well last night and this morning, there was a whole 6 of us sat in an ASL on the CS2 extension this morning, I had to count twice just to make sure 
.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Jan 2014)

Heavy rain for about 7 miles, felt like someone was moving alongside with a power washer pointed at me. Kit now spread out all over the shower room drying.


----------



## Beebo (23 Jan 2014)

I had two fun interactions today.
One was a little terrier dog in the passenger seat of a builders van, I was cycling along with the van on my right for about 30seconds, the dog was going nuts about 2 foot from my face. I was just laughing at it, but I'm glad the window was shut.
The other was a large west indian lady walking on the pavement who asked me for a lift as I overtook her up a hill. When I shock my head she gave the biggest, loudest west indian laugh.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jan 2014)

One of those commutes this morning where everything seemed to go my way. Traffic was light, roads were dry, the lights were green, car drivers and peds behaved and a little SCR thrown in for good measure.

Cycle commuting days like this make me feel alive when on the bike. Magic.


----------



## Andrew_P (23 Jan 2014)

My first consecutive 4 days commuting since I came off on the 7th of October, January will be the first 500+ month since September. Been a bit of struggle at times but still enjoying it. Amazing how quickly the legs forget what 150 miles a week is, last year I was boasting that even on Friday nights my legs were not showing any evening stiffness last night I was getting up out of the sofa like an old man!


----------



## BSRU (23 Jan 2014)

How embarrassing, when reporting a danger in the road it is a good idea to get the name of the road correct. The road I reported was actually County Road, called that because it is next to the County ground(STFC ground). What a plonker I felt when it was pointed out to me


----------



## fossyant (23 Jan 2014)

Wet, very wet.

That said, decided it was time to really test the Altura Varium jacket. Not yet been caught out in extended rain, so today was ideal. Must say, I stayed warm and dry. The jacket does start to soak up the rain, but it doesn't come through to the base layer, so I was quite sweat free on arriving at work (would be soaked if I had the waterproofs on). I do think the weather was probably outside the design limits of the jacket, but it worked well enough for 40 minutes.


----------



## I like Skol (23 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> Seemed to be the day for idiots.....


They're all out at the moment, multiple incidents on last nights commute.
The most interesting/shocking was with a driver of an artic wagon pulling a 40ft, 3 axle box trailer. I was filtering to the right of queuing traffic in Denton/Crown Point when the traffic started to nudge up to the lights. I slotted in with plenty of space but the truck driver went nuts, hammering on the horn. Against my normal, mild mannered nature I decided to have a 'chat' with the driver. I explained that there really was no need for his reaction as I was in no way inconveniencing or affecting him and although it was busy he needs to calm down a bit. He just didn't get it and started rabbiting on about "riders like me that get cyclists a bad name", "we [cyclists] are always complaining about motorists but should be more careful ourselves" and then went on to tell me I should be riding to the left of the queue!  
Thanks for that bit of advice Einstein, unfortunately I will stick with passing queuing cars in the empty lane on the right rather than trying to squeeze down the left between the kerb and a 40 ton truck.

I left it at that as the lights changed and I shot off, getting a good start and then moving into the painted cycle zone on an otherwise clear straight road. I suppose it's sixth sense but when he came past me 100yds later I sort of knew what he was going to do so I was prepared for the murderous 'punishment' pass. He came over into the cycle lane so far that if I hadn't reduced my speed the moment he started to drift he would certainly have hit me! By the time I dropped behind him he was only 12" from the kerb.
This really got my goat because I had made the effort to be civil when we were having our discussion but now I decided the conversation wasn't over.....

I think he got quite a shock when he joined the next queue after climbing the Bredbury curves and I tapped on his door to tell him what an inbred pr!ck he was (amongst other things ). I told him he had potentially murdered me then went on my way feeling surprisingly calm and OK about it?


----------



## fossyant (23 Jan 2014)

Did you get the company name ? Drop the Transport Manager a line if you did - they usually go mental !


----------



## potsy (23 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> Wet, very wet.
> 
> That said, decided it was time to really test the Altura Varium jacket. Not yet been caught out in extended rain, so today was ideal. Must say, I stayed warm and dry. The jacket does start to soak up the rain, but it doesn't come through to the base layer, so I was quite sweat free on arriving at work (would be soaked if I had the waterproofs on). I do think the weather was probably outside the design limits of the jacket, but it worked well enough for 40 minutes.


Blue sky here now


----------



## fossyant (23 Jan 2014)

potsy said:


> Blue sky here now


 
I know ! Kit still drying out. Steamed up office !


----------



## HLaB (23 Jan 2014)

Woke a wee bit earlier and got out of the door for what would have been a delightful 12 miler in the sun, it was quite nice not to need lights.At halfway my first pass of the office it started to spit and it looked very dark in Fens so I headed into the office bing a fair weather cyclist. Which was a wise decision it turned dark and torrential overhead 15mins later.


----------



## MisterStan (23 Jan 2014)

Aside from the zombie peds that @martinclive mentioned, I was also dive bombed by a random bird - literally felt it brush my head! 
Claud had had another overnight visit, so I chucked the contents of the pannier in a rucksack and took the best bike. Got to work dry and the rain has passed over us now.


----------



## Hacienda71 (23 Jan 2014)

Forgot my front light and had to turn around after 3 miles and track back to get it. Then had a truck drive at me on a roundabout where I had right of way, revving it's engine and jerking forward. He had seen me and braked at he junction as I was on the roundabout. I normally am pretty chilled but this time ended up screaming fark off at him it was just too close. Tempted to phone the company the vehicle was from in Leeds and make a complaint.


----------



## potsy (23 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> I know ! Kit still drying out. Steamed up office !


That's the last time I take the hiss about you getting wet 

Blue sky when I left home, dark grey skies with rain and hailstones by the time I was halfway to work


----------



## fossyant (23 Jan 2014)

We move offices in 6 months, so just been looking at routes into Hulme. Found a great road that runs parallel to the Princess Parkway from Mauldeth Road, and goes right into Hulme past Alexandra Park (Called Alexandra Road to be precise). Gives me a few options to add loops on for extra miles !

This sort of route !!


----------



## fossyant (23 Jan 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Tempted to phone the company the vehicle was from in Leeds and make a complaint.


 
Transport Manager. Quote time and place and they will know who was driving. Most trucks are fitted with trackers ! Do it !


----------



## DCLane (23 Jan 2014)

Got the Raleigh Team out for a run for the first time in 3 weeks after fixing it. OK for the first 5 miles then a flat. The pump wouldn't work so walked to Evans Cycles and borrowed their pump.

And ... on getting to work the pump worked. It's a budget Bontrager one so that won't be used again.


----------



## Kookas (23 Jan 2014)

Bike was totalled in a massive crash today, but I've already got the money for a new one from the driver responsible, so it's all good.

Reserved myself a Boardman Road Sport - Halfords, I know, but judging from reviews, when they do it right it's a good bike.


----------



## fossyant (23 Jan 2014)

Kookas said:


> Bike was totalled in a massive crash today, but I've already got the money for a new one from the driver responsible, so it's all good.
> 
> Reserved myself a Boardman Road Sport - Halfords, I know, but judging from reviews, when they do it right it's a good bike.


 
Get yourself a British Cycling Mambership and save an extra 10% off the bike when you pay for it.


----------



## Kookas (23 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> Get yourself a British Cycling Mambership and save an extra 10% off the bike when you pay for it.



It would only be £20 once I factor in the cost of membership, but that's still enough to get some cheap SPD pedals for it.

If I renewed my membership today, though, how would I prove I'm a member when I collect it tomorrow? Can they tell that from my membership number, or would I need to wait for the membership card to come in the post before going to collect?


----------



## fossyant (23 Jan 2014)

Kookas said:


> It would only be £20 once I factor in the cost of membership, but that's still enough to get some cheap SPD pedals for it.
> 
> If I renewed my membership today, though, how would I prove I'm a member when I collect it tomorrow? Can they tell that from my membership number, or would I need to wait for the membership card to come in the post before going to collect?


 
Once you have joined, you can go into the benefits section and print off the 10% voucher - you will need this, and your Membership ID. You can get round the ID thing by taking a printout of your membership page with your details on. I've even had 10% applied when I've forgotten the voucher - it's usually the staff member's discretion, but make sure you take the voucher.

Oh, and I guess you don't have third party cover, then this is one of the reasons to become a BC or CTC member. Car wing mirrors can cost upwards of £400 if you knock one off.


----------



## 400bhp (23 Jan 2014)

Used to use that a lot to commute into manc. Stay away from my koms-you've been warned....

Just watch for potholes down there, road is usually relatively quiet too.

Don't bother using the paralell road to the west (withington rd) on the way home as it can be a bit dodgy with cars pulling out from the multitude of shops on it. Fine in the morn though.


----------



## Beebo (23 Jan 2014)

Kookas said:


> Bike was totalled in a massive crash today, but I've already got the money for a new one from the driver responsible, so it's all good.
> 
> Reserved myself a Boardman Road Sport - Halfords, I know, but judging from reviews, when they do it right it's a good bike.


You got the money from the driver on the same day as the crash. That is the quickest result ever.


----------



## EthelF (23 Jan 2014)

Tried a new commute this morning, walking the mile or so to the nearest Boris Bike dock to ride in from there (going out for drinks after work). So much for the theory. It's one of the new ones, and according to a fellow frustrated person trying to get a bike out of it, the thing has been faulty for the last 2 weeks. 15 minutes and 2 phonecalls to customer services later I established the whole docking station was indeed on the blink, so another 5 minute walk to the next dock, which finally agreed to lend me one of its bikes.
The remaining journey was fine, traffic lights were kind to me (a good thing, those bikes weigh a tonne), the rain even held off. So despite the hassle it was still preferable to the crowded train/tube alternative!


----------



## Kookas (23 Jan 2014)

Beebo said:


> You got the money from the driver on the same day as the crash. That is the quickest result ever.



Within the same hour, too. Then he dropped me off at college, so I was only a bit late. Nice guy.


----------



## Frood42 (23 Jan 2014)

Kookas said:


> Within the same hour, too. Then he dropped me off at college, so I was only a bit late. Nice guy.







Very lucky!
.


----------



## 400bhp (23 Jan 2014)

Kookas said:


> Within the same hour, too. Then he dropped me off at college, so I was only a bit late. Nice guy.


There are lots of decent peeps out there (granted he still knocked you off mind).


----------



## fossyant (23 Jan 2014)

Thats enough of this weather. Set off dry. Started to rain a little.Half way into extended route, I see a flash of lightening. Five mins later hit biblical hail . My word it stung. Roads went white. Took it easy then near home, heavy snow. Now I said I was testing this new jersey but thats madness. PS stayed dry.


----------



## potsy (23 Jan 2014)

Just noticed how white our car park is and was thinking it might have gotten you


----------



## User33236 (23 Jan 2014)

Slow and steady ride home from work due to all the white slippy stuff that fell from the sky bang on home time.


----------



## Hacienda71 (23 Jan 2014)

I promise never to secretly snigger at @potsy and @fossyant tales of drenching on their commutes again. I think I annoyed the cycling gods. 15 mph headwind of driving hail on a dark fast country road for 5 miles is not fun and is rather painfull. Crunching the large hailstones that I caught in my mouth was quite amusing though.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (23 Jan 2014)

Wind again, torturous 14 miles of head wind. Mother nature really has in for me!


----------



## GrasB (23 Jan 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Wind again, torturous 14 miles of head wind. Mother nature really has in for me!


Grow a pair... I cycled in today with fractured ribs!


----------



## Stephen C (23 Jan 2014)

Got completely soaked this morning, no where to dry my stuff at work, so lost feeling in my feet after about 5 minutes on the way home, nice tail wind for a bit though helped!


----------



## 400bhp (23 Jan 2014)

GrasB said:


> Grow a pair... I cycled in today with fractured ribs!



Proper cycling or on that weird wheelchair type thing?


----------



## David Parry (23 Jan 2014)

GrasB said:


> . . . I was NOT impressed at having to get back up to 30mph again.



Needless energy loss . . . sucks!


----------



## I like Skol (23 Jan 2014)

Great run into work with about a 90% green light occurance. I paid for it though by encountering a layer of white stuff on the ground as I passed through Bredbury and into Stockport.

Security have just announced over the tannoy that the carpark is frozen and slippy so be careful! Should be an interesting ride home at 7am in the morning


----------



## David Parry (23 Jan 2014)




----------



## fossyant (24 Jan 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Great run into work with about a 90% green light occurance. I paid for it though by encountering a layer of white stuff on the ground as I passed through Bredbury and into Stockport.
> 
> Security have just announced over the tannoy that the carpark is frozen and slippy so be careful! Should be an interesting ride home at 7am in the morning



It's frozen on the road outside my house. Ice bike tomorrow.


----------



## GrasB (24 Jan 2014)

400bhp said:


> Proper cycling or on that weird wheelchair type thing?


Un-proper cycling on a upwrong contraption


----------



## Leaway2 (24 Jan 2014)

Got shot blasted by headwind and hailstone last night. Don't need a shave this morning as it took the top layer of skin off.


----------



## Beebo (24 Jan 2014)

it seemed very quiet on the roads this morning. Maybe I didnt get the memo telling everyone not to bother coming to work today.


----------



## Frood42 (24 Jan 2014)

Happiness, energy, and speed sapping headwind last night, a cold headwind as well 

Made the trip along Romford Road even more unpleasent than usual, as at times I would be battling said headwind, and then at times would suddenly be spinning the pedals.
Thankfully there are some bus lanes along the route which meant I could get a breather in peace.
The slow going made it feel a little unpleasent going through a couple of the more dangerous pinch points (an average speed of only 10mph last night on the commute).

Same wind made for a chilly 10k jog last night as well...

Although the magnum ice cream sort of made up for it all 
.


----------



## Frood42 (24 Jan 2014)

Traffic queues along Woodford Rd this morning which was surprising 
I went for the shorter 6 miles route, which meant I got a lay in and left later (met my mileage target for the week already).

I rather enjoyed filtering past all of the cars going nowhere fast 
.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Jan 2014)

I'm going to stop watching the weather forecast. Local BBC said last night we would get rain overnight and then it would freeze. so I got the ice bike ready, currently I am having to switch front lights between bikes, so I didn't have to do it this morning. Get up this morning, car roof is very icy, cars in the street and next street are iced up, and then it was completely clear. Still a good work out, glad it is Friday though.


----------



## fossyant (24 Jan 2014)

Didn't need the ice bike, above freezing and no frost.


----------



## apb (24 Jan 2014)

lovely morning up here, very crisp. quick commute in. 

Meant to rain around home time. Though i'm not to concerned, because it's friday!


----------



## fimm (24 Jan 2014)

Bent bike on the last roundabout before I get to work, being guarded by a policeman in a police car. Hope the cyclist is not too badly hurt...
Not what you want to see. :-(
Is it bad that I took a good look, and was relieved when I didn't recognise the bike? (i.e. I knew it wasn't anyone I know).


----------



## Stephen C (24 Jan 2014)

Some yappy little dog launched itself at me from the other side of the road, the owner just about managed to wrestle it from in front of an on coming car. Always nice to start the day with a bit of excitement!


----------



## HLaB (24 Jan 2014)

Pretty much the same as my last dozen commutes, nothing much happened except from bypassing quite a bit of congestion.


----------



## Schneil (24 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> Didn't need the ice bike, above freezing and no frost.



Threre was a bit of ice on the fallowfield loop this morning. I think it froze a little in the exposed bits. I was grateful for the conti winters as I didn't slide! Phew!


----------



## fossyant (24 Jan 2014)

Schneil said:


> Threre was a bit of ice on the fallowfield loop this morning. I think it froze a little in the exposed bits. I was grateful for the conti winters as I didn't slide! Phew!


 
Ah I stuck to the roads. Not surprised the hail/snow had stuck down there !


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Jan 2014)

Some cars pass so close you wonder if they have steered around you at all...


----------



## Kookas (24 Jan 2014)

Went to find a 2014 Boardman Road Sport and was told by a Halfords staff member to get the £499 Carrera Vanquish instead for the Sora groupset, so went for it. Looking forward to getting it on Monday.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Jan 2014)

Falling asleep at work this afternoon, so decided to do the short route home tonight, lie in tomorrow me thinks


----------



## uclown2002 (24 Jan 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Falling asleep at work this afternoon, so decided to do the short route home tonight, lie in tomorrow me thinks


Hope you don't drive a bus!


----------



## Hacienda71 (24 Jan 2014)

That is all.


----------



## dave r (24 Jan 2014)

Friday legs is all I have to say


----------



## Maylian (24 Jan 2014)

Today's ride home had a shaky moment. Cycling down a large 3-4 lane road in the damp / drizzle I started overtaking a car and about 50 yards from the traffic lights they turned red. There were two cars in front, one left and the other right which were both able to brake in time, however when I applied mine there was no purchase at all.

The gap between the cars was barely wide enough and there was no chance I could stop since the brakes weren't biting. I had to squeeze between them, clipping one of the cars wing mirrors, running the red light and barely avoiding being hit by oncoming traffic from one of the side roads. Scared the crap out of me and upset me since I normally cycle pretty carefully and feel like I've probably turned a few drivers against cyclists as an end result.....not the best ride home ever 

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=th...LXL5_EQpvTsac4IWZ-Hg7Q&cbp=12,185.21,,0,14.25


----------



## User33236 (24 Jan 2014)

Had first visit from the p* fairy in a long time so spend lunch swapping out tube.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (24 Jan 2014)

GrasB said:


> Grow a pair... I cycled in today with fractured ribs!



Well no moaning today mate, tailwind all he way home!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (24 Jan 2014)

my commute today has been by car. I can understand why people who subject themselves to THAT every day are so angry. Awful journey both ways.


----------



## potsy (24 Jan 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> That is all.


I thought I'd drive in today for my last ever commute there, glad I did even if the roads around stockport are near gridlock for some reason, it's not pleasant at all out 
Took me over 40 minutes which is about the same time it normally does by bike.


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Jan 2014)

Took the car as well. The first time in months. It was -5 this morning but felt more like -10. The water butt is full but was liquid yesterday but is a solid block of ice today. No doubt it will split.

But on the good news side, the sun came out for the first time in 2 weeks. -20 is predicted for the weekend but if the sun is out I may get a trip out on the Kickbike.

Steve


----------



## Hacienda71 (24 Jan 2014)

potsy said:


> I thought I'd drive in today for my last ever commute there, glad I did even if the roads around stockport are near gridlock for some reason, it's not pleasant at all out
> Took me over 40 minutes which is about the same time it normally does by bike.


 
I thought about taking the car today, but I just find myself getting angry and frustrated  with the traffic when I drive. Happy to get soaked on the way home. Not so keen on the way in.


----------



## DCLane (24 Jan 2014)

Used the Decathlon Sport today - dry, steady run in but my timing to miss the rain was off going home. I got 

Otherwise an uneventful ride.


----------



## 400bhp (24 Jan 2014)

Glad I wore the rain jacket today


----------



## I like Skol (24 Jan 2014)

400bhp said:


> Glad I wore the rain jacket today


You should have set off earlier! It was very pleasant at 7.30am, didn't even need a hat......


----------



## I like Skol (24 Jan 2014)

potsy said:


> I thought I'd drive in today for my last ever commute there, glad I did even if the roads around stockport are near gridlock for some reason, it's not pleasant at all out
> Took me over 40 minutes which is about the same time it normally does by bike.


?????? Drove on your last day! Lightweight, and what about a liquid lunch to celebrate? Can't do that with a car to pilot home 

Good luck mate


----------



## GrasB (25 Jan 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Well no moaning today mate, tailwind all he way home!


I had a headwind on the way home... an no meaning either


----------



## HLaB (25 Jan 2014)

Went back to the flat in a taxi last night, but it was post 1am and I decided trying to cycle pi$hed was a bad idea


----------



## GrasB (25 Jan 2014)

HLaB said:


> Went back to the flat in a taxi last night, but it was post 1am and I decided trying to cycle pi$hed was a bad idea


Good decision


----------



## David Parry (26 Jan 2014)

GrasB said:


> I had a headwind on the way home... an no meaning either



Just think, though, it could have been a double-headwind day . . . out _and _back!!


----------



## mangid (27 Jan 2014)

Puncture, repaired, inflate, undo connecting tube, out comes valve. Screw valve back in, inflate, undo connecting tube, out comes valve. Remember I have a valve key in repair kit, inflate and off I go, telling myself I should Loctite the valve into all the spare tubes I have.


----------



## apb (27 Jan 2014)

Finally got around to fixing the fixie this weekend. It's been in the shed for a couple of weeks with a flat rear. Jumped on it this morning and took it to work, parked it outside work just to get something before i take it down to the underground car park, that's when i noticed the rear tyre was flat again 

The rear tyre may need replacing. Going to fixed it during lunch and see how it goes.


----------



## Frood42 (27 Jan 2014)

Short commute for me this morning and maybe the rest of the week.
Hit the 600km cycling target, and now I have another 19km to go to hit the 100km running target.

Looks like the colder temps and the wind is coming back...
.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jan 2014)

Ice bike again, though in hindsight probably didn't need it.


----------



## Leodis (27 Jan 2014)

Tough morning after the weekend run, might have to be a recovery week of commuting.


----------



## mangid (27 Jan 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Ice bike again, though in hindsight probably didn't need it.



I was surprised to come across icy patches this morning, mostly slushy, but given it had notionally been above zero all night a tad confusing :-)


----------



## martinclive (27 Jan 2014)

mangid said:


> I was surprised to come across icy patches this morning, mostly slushy, but given it had notionally been above zero all night a tad confusing :-)


bit of ice on the busway this morning where the water runs off onto the path (dead man's curve) - had a little wobble there - so extra careful after that


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jan 2014)

I've been home and switched the ice bike to the Sirrus, any excuse for a ride


----------



## Leodis (27 Jan 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I've been home and switched the ice bike to the Sirrus, any excuse for a ride



Whats that 150 miles for the day so far? I wouldnt be surprised if you just napped at your desk all day. 1500 miles a month... dude you are going to get training burn out.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jan 2014)

Leodis said:


> Whats that 150 miles for the day so far? I wouldnt be surprised if you just napped at your desk all day. 1500 miles a month... dude you are going to get training burn out.



Now't wrong with a kip at work, as long as the boss don't catch you!


----------



## DCLane (27 Jan 2014)

Rode in, dodging the showers. Also had a client meeting across the other side of Leeds. As I was running late I took the bike; through the centre of Leeds at speed in a suit.


----------



## fossyant (27 Jan 2014)

Off work sick. Dosed up on codeine. Flipping bearing is playing up again.


----------



## I like Skol (27 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> Off work sick. Dosed up on codeine. Flipping bearing is playing up again.


I thought I'd told you to stay off the bike until 'things' had settled down properly!

We were talking about you while at Llandegla and a few of the guys went a bit green


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2014)

Night of the numpties tonight, not long after I left work I got a close pass into oncoming traffic off a bus driver after he'd blasted his horn at me, driver reported, heading for the Griff island on a 50mph limit dual carriageway I caught sight the weak flash of pedal reflectors, unlit cyclist in front of me, stopped at the lights at the island a cyclist started to cross the road at speed as the lights changed, then nearly crashed the bike trying to stop it. thankfully the rest of the commute was routine.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jan 2014)

Much warmer tonight, Watermead Park is flooded again so had to go around it


----------



## Shut Up Legs (27 Jan 2014)

Warm commute to work this morning, just above 20°C mostly. This afternoon's commute will be interesting, as the expected maximum (probably about the time I ride home) is 39°C in Melbourne where I work and 38°C at home (this week is bringing another 1-week heatwave to Melbourne). I brought a sweat headband with me to work to use for the ride home. Fortunately there are several drinking fountains along my route home, although the water in them can get a bit warm on really hot days like today.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jan 2014)

victor said:


> Warm commute to work this morning, just above 20°C mostly. This afternoon's commute will be interesting, as the expected maximum (probably about the time I ride home) is 39°C in Melbourne where I work and 38°C at home (this week is bringing another 1-week heatwave to Melbourne). I brought a sweat headband with me to work to use for the ride home. Fortunately there are several drinking fountains along my route home, although the water in them can get a bit warm on really hot days like today.




yadda yadda rub it in why don't ya Vic...


----------



## Shut Up Legs (27 Jan 2014)

ianrauk said:


> yadda yadda rub it in why don't ya Vic...


Believe me, mate, I'd much rather have the cold weather than these heatwaves. I've had a gutful of Summer already, and can't wait for Winter. I hope it's really long, cold and rainy.


----------



## fossyant (27 Jan 2014)

I like Skol said:


> I thought I'd told you to stay off the bike until 'things' had settled down properly!
> 
> We were talking about you while at Llandegla and a few of the guys went a bit green



Stay off the bike, no chance. My tales would turn anyone green. 

Think I am going to get flare ups. Nothing sinister going on, just scar tissue.


----------



## HLaB (27 Jan 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Ice bike again, though in hindsight probably didn't need it.


A lot of water when I was out last night, pretty mild though a couple of hours later a mate said it was icy for his commute.


----------



## 400bhp (27 Jan 2014)

Flamin snake bike p_uncture again. 2nd this month. May have to ditch the GP4000s

Quite a relaxed ride apart from that. Pretty good driving around me.


----------



## Chris Swift (27 Jan 2014)

dave r said:


> Night of the numpties tonight, not long after I left work I got a close pass into oncoming traffic off a bus driver after he'd blasted his horn at me, driver reported, heading for the Griff island on a 50mph limit dual carriageway I caught sight the weak flash of pedal reflectors, unlit cyclist in front of me, stopped at the lights at the island a cyclist started to cross the road at speed as the lights changed, then nearly crashed the bike trying to stop it. thankfully the rest of the commute was routine.


Typical round hear! The amount of dicks I see cycling on road and path with no lights all wearing dark clothes too it's unreal! However I don't recall seeing any road bikes without lights n reflective clothing! Every morning there's a guy cycling down a444 towards binley road, by the way the council have turned street lights of on this section it's a 50mph limit but dicks do more I nearly crashed car other day into another car cos didn't see the dick dressed in all black and no lights!


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2014)

Chris Swift said:


> Typical round hear! The amount of dicks I see cycling on road and path with no lights all wearing dark clothes too it's unreal! However I don't recall seeing any road bikes without lights n reflective clothing! Every morning there's a guy cycling down a444 towards binley road, by the way the council have turned street lights of on this section it's a 50mph limit but dicks do more I nearly crashed car other day into another car cos didn't see the dick dressed in all black and no lights!



I'm surprised anyone would want to cycle that road, there are several much nicer routes to use, I used to work on Herald Way and my preferred route from Holbrooks was down Sewall Highway and Hipswell Highway.


----------



## Chris Swift (27 Jan 2014)

dave r said:


> I'm surprised anyone would want to cycle that road, there are several much nicer routes to use, I used to work on Herald Way and my preferred route from Holbrooks was down Sewall Highway and Hipswell Highway.


My parents live on Sewell highway the road can be a nightmare at times to cycle on


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2014)

Chris Swift said:


> My parents live on Sewell highway the road can be a nightmare at times to cycle on



I rode it for about 2 years, I had a 7am start which meant it was nice and quiet, 4pm finish though put me on the road at the start of the rush hour, which could make the trip interesting and meant I had to be assertive most of the time, though it was no worse than most roads in Coventry, I used to live in Earlsdon and at one point was commuting up the London Rd in the middle of the morning rush, that one did deserve a X certificate at times.


----------



## Chris Swift (28 Jan 2014)

dave r said:


> I rode it for about 2 years, I had a 7am start which meant it was nice and quiet, 4pm finish though put me on the road at the start of the rush hour, which could make the trip interesting and meant I had to be assertive most of the time, though it was no worse than most roads in Coventry, I used to live in Earlsdon and at one point was commuting up the London Rd in the middle of the morning rush, that one did deserve a X certificate at times.


 
Wouldn't get my cycling up the London road.... ive crossed it and gone down Daventry road lol to get to leamington!

That guy was there this morning cycling down a444 in rain no lights!


----------



## fossyant (28 Jan 2014)

Wet again. Going to invest in a canoe


----------



## BSRU (28 Jan 2014)

Wet roads, not too cold, a bit of a breeze but no rain made for an enjoyable 50km ride in, apart from a few seconds after the 48km mark.
That is when an private hire mini-bus driver(not a picture of health) decided to force his way past using his size and the horn. Driving around so stressed in such an overweight condition cannot be good for your heart.


----------



## Frood42 (28 Jan 2014)

Last nights commute would have been fine if not for the d*ck who pulled out from a side road on the right and squeezed me very badly through a pinch point, he saw me, but didn't give a f*k... I would be very surprised if he could not hear my rather loud voice and couldn't see the air turning blue 

This mornings commute was fine, been taking the shorter route the last two days, but there is much more queuing traffic and it is somewhat slowing me down, I may have to go back to leaving earlier and going out for longer just to escape all the traffic...
.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Jan 2014)

Nice ride in, until it decided to rain, and then it decided to really rain, and then it rained properly. Got an absolute drenching. At least it was warm.


----------



## Leodis (28 Jan 2014)

Very wet, first time I have shouted at a cyclist today as well, said cyclist was pootling along one handed, dreds (you know the sort) with no lights on a BSO between parked and moving traffic then came to a horrid piece of road, I was checking for cars pulling in and out, dodging pot holes and watching what this tit was doing, the next thing I thought he was slowing to allow a car to pull in, nooo thats too obvious, he grinds to a holt to let an effin car pull out!!! Not once did he check anything behind him and when I pointed this out he mumbled something about tree protest camps and tree hugging. I bet he was glad of the wash in the rain the twat.

Rant over, other than that quite a pleasant ride in, sorry for any offence caused.


----------



## musa (28 Jan 2014)

Pretty average took it slower than usual to carry my self diagnosis of a condition im suffering with 

Oh yeah rule one. ALWAYS CARRY SPARE TUBE WITH YOU


----------



## martint235 (28 Jan 2014)

Quite a pleasant ride in. Slightly damp roads and a bit chilly but other than that it was good. I think I may need to put the Marathons on as I'm a little nervous of punctures but all good otherwise


----------



## Beebo (28 Jan 2014)

I had a puncture about a mile from work, so decided to walk the last mile and fix it later.
I am getting annoyed with drivers that creep out of side junctions and roundabouts. I need to know that the driver has seen me, and if they creep I have no confidence that they have seen me.


----------



## Frood42 (28 Jan 2014)

Beebo said:


> I had a puncture about a mile from work, so decided to walk the last mile and fix it later.
> I am getting annoyed with drivers that creep out of side junctions and roundabouts. I need to know that the driver has seen me, and if they creep I have no confidence that they have seen me.



I'm getting drivers creeping out and into the cycle lanes, I then have to move out into traffic, they then see me move out into traffic and do a half ar*d job at reversing.
Completely pointless...
.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jan 2014)

Beebo said:


> I am getting annoyed with *drivers that creep out of side junctions and roundabouts.* I need to know that the driver has seen me, and if they creep I have no confidence that they have seen me.



This really get's on my friggin goat!
Just stop and do not creep - simple!


----------



## Beebo (28 Jan 2014)

ianrauk said:


> This really get's on my friggin goat!
> Just stop and do not creep - simple!


It happened to me on a roundabout this morning, the guy just kept creeping out. I braked whilst on the main roundabout, the driver indicated that he'd seen me and wondered why I had braked.
If a driver is creeping I will assume he hasnt seen me, so I will brake.


----------



## MisterStan (28 Jan 2014)

Windy.


----------



## HLaB (28 Jan 2014)

All the numpties seemed to be out last night at quite a few junctions I got somebody deperately overtake to get to it first then procede to hold me up; except one junction where I pealed off and used a farcility and left them sitting. This morning the drivers seemed back to normal today and just a very quiet commute


----------



## hennbell (28 Jan 2014)

What a difference 2 days make. 
On Sunday for the second day in a row it was +3C and at the tops of some hills for the first time since early November I saw grass. Go forward 24 hours the temperature drops to -34C. The is a 37 degree temperature change in 24 hours, boom! (grass is still visible to the top of the hills) Left bike at home on Monday but I am back at it today.


----------



## DWiggy (28 Jan 2014)

Been off the bike this week, not feeling great and waiting for my new wheels to come as my old rear is well and truly mullered. Gutted


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Jan 2014)

Nice wet ride home, lots of standing water. Saw a copper in the park on a bike with no lights, I was going to say something to him but decided I didn't want to draw attention to myself as chances are he would have nicked me for having no pedal reflectors


----------



## Shut Up Legs (28 Jan 2014)

Yesterday's ride home left me knackered . It was the usual 33.5km ride with about 500m or more climbing, but this time, the temperature for most of the ride varied between 39 and 41°C. I drank heaps when I got home, but felt parched for a few hours after getting home. Unfortunately there's more to come, with a heatwave lasting through to about Tuesday next week. I can't wait for Winter, because I really do prefer it to Summer.


----------



## BSRU (29 Jan 2014)

Warmish, no rain but wet roads and the wind has changed direction.
Most importantly how early the dawn was this morning.


----------



## MisterStan (29 Jan 2014)

Mild, damp, dark and drizzly. Traffic well behaved.


----------



## fossyant (29 Jan 2014)

Extended route, picked a slightly different 'extension' which avoided all the traffic, so ended up being a good 1 mph faster average.

Thought I spotted @Origamist on Styal Road as I was headding south abouit 8.10am. I was climbing up, overtaking a cyclist in blue, I was in red, and you wouldn't have missed my lights. Origamist were you in black with a beanie on ?

Good ride till nearly in work. Approaching the roundabouts at Sharston, I was in primary behind a bus. I moved to the white line going round the roundabout to head for Longley Lane Trading estate, when a nobber in a silver estate left hooked me from the inside of the roundabout at high speed. I just jinked the bike enough, but the back of my hand, whilst still on the hoods, scraped down the side of his car. Driver just hammered it off ! Idiot.

Oh, and I'm on target for my best monthly mileage in over a year (without any weekend rides as well). So things are slowly on the up !


----------



## HLaB (29 Jan 2014)

Remember me when there's a little drizzle on not to go by schools, the traffic in Westwood was chaos, yet another day I was glad I was on the bike


----------



## Frood42 (29 Jan 2014)

Loads and loads of traffic on my commute last night, and while I enjoy filtering the haphazard way in which some drivers were stopped made it a pain in the rear at times, and it also meant that my average speed dropped right down, bleedin cars slowing me down 
.


----------



## Frood42 (29 Jan 2014)

Wet, windy and wild this morning.
Have these people never heard of "driving to the conditions"..?

It wasn't a bad commute and my average speed was way up compared to the last few mornings and evenings.

Looking forward to going out earlier and for longer in the mornings next month.

Friday and Saturday are looking "interesting" on the weather reports on the MET office site (high wind gusts, well for England anyway).
.


----------



## martint235 (29 Jan 2014)

Tired of getting wet now and I've managed to wreck one set of overshoes today. Oh well another set on order.


----------



## Stephen C (29 Jan 2014)

The freehub has been making little noises for a few days, and last night it decided to start skipping every few turns of the pedals. Decided to take a cross-country short-cut to avoid a busy roundabout, which was followed promptly by a closer inspection of the ground followed by clearing mud from brakes and cleats.

This morning, came in on the old MTB, really different riding position which caused arm ache but was actually really fun to ride again, even managed to set a PB on a Strava segment!


----------



## musa (29 Jan 2014)

Wet cold windy but enjoyable 

Must order a new pair of overshoes over the weekend. 

Wet windy cold all the way back home tonight


----------



## jagman.2003 (29 Jan 2014)

Average commute in on hill route today. Only one PR.
Picked up a tail in the form of a road bike on A46, but managed to keep the distance.
Commuting not much fun last week so went out for a damn fine ride around the Cotswolds in the sun at the weekend.
A very long ride compared to my activities over the last few years. Rode to Bourton-On-The-water, met my wife & ate chips! 

As it seems overshoes are the topic. Mine are starting to die. Both have holes & one zip tag has broken off.
Hoping they will last the season. Can get some new ones for next winter.


----------



## Leodis (29 Jan 2014)

Been a bit tough this week, last night got soaked, this morning got soaked and nearly T boned by a driver waiting to be let out and not looking but worse it was mainly my fault for undertaking too fast for the conditions.

Off for 4 days after tonight, my best month for miles since I started. Think it was the Strava 600 challenge which got me going.


----------



## MichaelO (29 Jan 2014)

Spoke to a cyclist on a Specialized bike at Mitcham (who was heading to Sutton) - hi, if you're on here. He mentioned that you had to have your wits about you in this weather....

He was absolutely right. I was knocked off a mile down the road by a car diving in through a pinch point. Smashed his wing mirror & slid along the road...and HE DIDN'T STOP!!!  
I got off quite lightly (I think because it was so wet!) - cut my elbow, and bruised by hip/ar$e cheek, but that's about it. Bike seems fine too - a few scrapes to the bar tape, but think I slid more on my back with the bike in the air (some tearing on my rucksack). Wound me up that he didn't even stop.

First accident - let's hope it's the last...


----------



## fossyant (29 Jan 2014)

Longer commute home, and it should mean I just about hit 500 commute miles this month. Best monthly mileage since my first op in October 12. No weekend rides yet, but first planned this weekend. If my scar tissue doesn't play up, then I will be getting more miles in (despite Monday's setback).

Had another idiot pull out on me on a roundabout at NWMTB Centre in Cheadle. Thought his BMW convertible was quick, it wasn't. Shouted at him, but carried on my way.


----------



## 400bhp (29 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> Longer commute home, and it should mean I just about hit 500 commute miles this month. Best monthly mileage since my first op in October 12. No weekend rides yet, but first planned this weekend. If my scar tissue doesn't play up, then I will be getting more miles in (despite Monday's setback).
> 
> Had another idiot pull out on me on a roundabout at NWMTB Centre in Cheadle. *Thought his BMW convertible was quick*, it wasn't. Shouted at him, but carried on my way.



Very few are. Another "all mouth no trousers" car.


----------



## Frood42 (29 Jan 2014)

MichaelO said:


> I was knocked off a mile down the road by a car diving in through a pinch point. Smashed his wing mirror & slid along the road...and HE DIDN'T STOP!!!
> 
> First accident - let's hope it's the last...



People who don't stop and make sure others are ok after such incidents are, well, scum.

Hope you and the bike still ok in the morning after the adrenaline has worn off.
.


----------



## 400bhp (29 Jan 2014)

Windy today.

Colder tomorrow - winter jacket time and main road way I think. Looks like I will have a headwind there and back too.


----------



## lip03 (29 Jan 2014)

Nice bit of rain this morning good run at the lights too! Tonight had no less than 4!!! Pedestrians step into the road, either at green signals or just stepping into the road.... then to top it off some silly bint with no lights or anything remotely reflective on was tending to a loose chain right in the middle of cs3! Silly cow told me to shut up when I said "why dont you move over to the path?"


----------



## lazy (30 Jan 2014)

Got myself a ticket  and i have to £50 fine


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2014)

lazy said:


> Got myself a ticket  and i have to £50 fine


Price you pay for having no lights on the bike as required.


----------



## lazy (30 Jan 2014)

classic33 said:


> Price you pay for having no lights on the bike as required.



that is your point of view which i disagree with.. in fact when i pointed at my helmet, police officer agreed that i have lights.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2014)

lazy said:


> that is your point of view which i disagree with.. in fact when i pointed at my helmet, police officer agreed that i have lights.


Lights are to be fitted to the bike & not the person. To be road legal.
Nothing stopping you from fitting extra lights to yourself though.


----------



## David Parry (30 Jan 2014)

hennbell said:


> What a difference 2 days make.
> On Sunday for the second day in a row it was +3C and at the tops of some hills for the first time since early November I saw grass. Go forward 24 hours the temperature drops to -34C. The is a 37 degree temperature change in 24 hours, boom! (grass is still visible to the top of the hills) Left bike at home on Monday but I am back at it today.



Hennbell, I figure you must do some of the toughest commuting in this group with respect to meteorological forces . . damn, you must be Canadian!


----------



## David Parry (30 Jan 2014)

MichaelO said:


> Spoke to a cyclist on a Specialized bike at Mitcham (who was heading to Sutton) - hi, if you're on here. He mentioned that you had to have your wits about you in this weather....
> 
> He was absolutely right. I was knocked off a mile down the road by a car diving in through a pinch point. Smashed his wing mirror & slid along the road...and HE DIDN'T STOP!!!
> I got off quite lightly (I think because it was so wet!) - cut my elbow, and bruised by hip/ar$e cheek, but that's about it. Bike seems fine too - a few scrapes to the bar tape, but think I slid more on my back with the bike in the air (some tearing on my rucksack). Wound me up that he didn't even stop.
> ...



That's awful Michael. Can't you guys simply occupy the lane at pinch points? I'm trying to visualize what they look like . . . Anyways . . very sorry to hear.


----------



## jagman.2003 (30 Jan 2014)

MichaelO said:


> Spoke to a cyclist on a Specialized bike at Mitcham (who was heading to Sutton) - hi, if you're on here. He mentioned that you had to have your wits about you in this weather....
> 
> He was absolutely right. I was knocked off a mile down the road by a car diving in through a pinch point. Smashed his wing mirror & slid along the road...and HE DIDN'T STOP!!!
> I got off quite lightly (I think because it was so wet!) - cut my elbow, and bruised by hip/ar$e cheek, but that's about it. Bike seems fine too - a few scrapes to the bar tape, but think I slid more on my back with the bike in the air (some tearing on my rucksack). Wound me up that he didn't even stop.
> ...


Sorry to hear of the accident, hope the injuries aren't too bad the next day.


----------



## jagman.2003 (30 Jan 2014)

Left work late last night, who plans meetings at these times, really.
Greeted by 4 degrees & sleet. But the roads/lanes I used were very quiet instead. Nice change.
Gore jacket was spot on. Not completely water proof, but warm enough not to care.
Steady ride but no chances of a PR.
Freewheel let go at one point, Riding on cross bar doesn't work. Something to look at for the weekend.


----------



## BSRU (30 Jan 2014)

Same weather as the rest of the week, wet roads, a bit of a breeze but no rain.
January has been a good month for commuting in Swindon, compared to previous January's.


----------



## fossyant (30 Jan 2014)

lazy said:


> that is your point of view which i disagree with.. in fact when i pointed at my helmet, police officer agreed that i have lights.


 
But not on your bike !


----------



## fossyant (30 Jan 2014)

Ssshhh...... keep this quiet !

It was............. DRY today !


----------



## Frood42 (30 Jan 2014)

Loads of cars holding each other up last night again, not sure why it is all queueing up like it is, and so many selfish drivers blocking side roads so as not to "lose their place", pathetic people.

One guy had his window rolled down last night and he seemed to be giving himself high blood pressure, as he was stuck there sat in traffic and people on bikes and motorbikes went by, he really didn't like it that others were making progress and he was stuck in a queue. 

I was filtering up his outside and coming upto a side road that someone wanted to turn right into, I stopped next to him to let the car go across into the side road, but all the plonker in the car was doing was sat there swearing and was worrying about cars moving into "his" space ahead of him... Selifsh barsteward is all I can say... 
.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (30 Jan 2014)

Someone might be about to find out that cutting up a cyclist to barge down the bus lane, revving and spinning tyres at a cyclist and shouting "I'll knock your f'ing head off" might not be the best thing to do whilst wearing company insignia

I think _Kenji.Murai@kwik-fit.com_ is on a mission to rid the company of "aggressive petrolhead grease-monkey couldn't-give-a-flying thug" image at the moment...

No camera on today though, so not expecting a lot, but I think I can fire off a few letters enough to make the idiot take notice a little


----------



## Frood42 (30 Jan 2014)

Wet still here this morning, but missed the rain, and thankfully kept the feet dry despite some of the larger puddles I had to skirt around.
Fairly unevenful commute, but these later starts, while nice for a lie in, is irritating traffic wise.

Back to earlier and longer commutes next week I think!
Taking it easy on the bike at the moment due to taking up running (and being just 4 miles off the 100k running target for this month).

One problem I have found with starting to run and keeping the cycling going is that all I want to do at times is eat... 
.


----------



## fossyant (30 Jan 2014)

Frood42 said:


> Taking it easy on the bike at the moment due to taking up running (and being just 4 miles off the 100k running target for this month).
> .


 
Pardon ?
The runners forum is that way >>>>>>> 

God invented the bicycle, running is for losers !


----------



## BSRU (30 Jan 2014)

I saw something earlier I had never seen before on all my miles of commuting in Swindon.
At first I thought it was someone doing the funky chicken but as I got closer it turned out to be someone speed walking.


----------



## Frood42 (30 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> Pardon ?
> The runners forum is that way >>>>>>>
> 
> God invented the bicycle, running is for losers !





I can do both 
Well sort of... but I must say that I really, really do prefer the bike.
.


----------



## Frood42 (30 Jan 2014)

BSRU said:


> I saw something earlier I had never seen before on all my miles of commuting in Swindon.
> At first I thought it was someone doing the funky chicken but as I got closer it turned out to be someone speed walking.



You ought to see Nordic speed walking 

.


----------



## potsy (30 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> Pardon ?
> The runners forum is that way >>>>>>>
> 
> God invented the bicycle, running is for losers !




Huge rain clouds over Stockport around 4pm I reckon


----------



## fossyant (30 Jan 2014)

potsy said:


> Huge rain clouds over Stockport around 4pm I reckon


 
It will be, as I believe @Edwards80 is at fault.
He's gone to work on his best bike, so I recon the heavens will open !


----------



## wilkotom (30 Jan 2014)

MichaelO said:


> Spoke to a cyclist on a Specialized bike at Mitcham (who was heading to Sutton) - hi, if you're on here. He mentioned that you had to have your wits about you in this weather....
> He was absolutely right. I was knocked off a mile down the road by a car diving in through a pinch point. Smashed his wing mirror & slid along the road...and HE DIDN'T STOP!!!



Wow - I got hit last night going through Mitcham too, rear-ended going through the lights heading toward Commonside / Cricket Green and then got pulled along by the car's wing mirror which had hooked into my handlebar before it broke.

Fortunately I managed to keep upright, but the dozy woman driving didn't bother to stop, she sped off as fast as she could through the pedestrian crossing down toward Cricket Green. Makes me wonder if she was uninsured. No idea how she managed to hit me - I had all of 4 rear lights on, 2 steady, 2 flashing... I've reported it to Roadsafe for all the good it'll do.


----------



## fossyant (30 Jan 2014)

Seems the idiots were out yesterday then !


----------



## Frood42 (30 Jan 2014)

wilkotom said:


> Wow - I got hit last night going through Mitcham too, rear-ended going through the lights heading toward Commonside / Cricket Green and then got pulled along by the car's wing mirror which had hooked into my handlebar before it broke.



Two of you on the same night...
Hopefully you'll get somewhere with RoadSafe.
.


----------



## MichaelO (30 Jan 2014)

wilkotom said:


> Wow - I got hit last night going through Mitcham too


Blimey - clearly the area of town to avoid last night! I ache this morning...and wussed out & caught the train 

This was where I had mine http://goo.gl/maps/5wYiI I was cycling in the middle of the lane going through that pinch point. Clearly the car wanted to share the same space


----------



## HLaB (30 Jan 2014)

A bit damp this morning, that was about the only thing even notable on my commute. After yesterday morning though I decided to go a route that missed schools frontages.


----------



## wilkotom (30 Jan 2014)

MichaelO said:


> Blimey - clearly the area of town to avoid last night! I ache this morning...and wussed out & caught the train
> 
> This was where I had mine http://goo.gl/maps/5wYiI I was cycling in the middle of the lane going through that pinch point. Clearly the car wanted to share the same space



I've had lots of problems on that road, it's too narrow to overtake when it's busy and there are too may aggressive drivers trying to force you off the carriageway. I've taken to going down the bike- and pedestrian-only route down Willow Lane and through the industrial estate, then along the Wandle Trail instead.


----------



## MichaelO (30 Jan 2014)

wilkotom said:


> I've had lots of problems on that road, it's too narrow to overtake when it's busy and there are too may aggressive drivers trying to force you off the carriageway. I've taken to going down the bike- and pedestrian-only route down Willow Lane and through the industrial estate, then along the Wandle Trail instead.


I've never liked it, but never really had a problem - but I was going to look for alternatives - thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## DWiggy (30 Jan 2014)

Had the week off commuting due to failed rear wheel and feeling a bit under the weather, new ones now arrived and fitted but not sure if im gona ride home as weather is suppose to be foul and don't want to get them dirty!

BTW got a set of Shimano R501 from discount-bikes.de for £75 delivered, they came nice n quick too!!


----------



## Hacienda71 (30 Jan 2014)

Fecking big thorn straight through the tyre on the way home. I was running late already to pick up the kids. Dog walker went past and said only this morning he had told his wife the farmer cutting the hedges would result in problems for the cyclists. I suppose it was still light.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (30 Jan 2014)

classic33 said:


> Lights are to be fitted to the bike & not the person. To be road legal.
> Nothing stopping you from fitting extra lights to yourself though.



I didn't actually know that although generally my bike was fitted with lights anyway.


----------



## dave r (30 Jan 2014)

Very cold this morning, I left my woolly hat off and hadn't gone far before I realised that was a mistake, cold and wet with snow flurries, I'd got cold ears by the time I got to work, tonight was unpleasant, very cold and wet with drizzle, it wasn't raining hard enough to need the waterproof but too hard to leave it off, in the end I left it on the back of the bike, I'd got three layers on my top half and it wasn't going to work through in six and a half miles, I just put up with the cold damp knees.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (30 Jan 2014)

wilkotom said:


> Wow - I got hit last night going through Mitcham too, rear-ended going through the lights heading toward Commonside / Cricket Green and then got pulled along by the car's wing mirror which had hooked into my handlebar before it broke.
> 
> Fortunately I managed to keep upright, but the dozy woman driving didn't bother to stop, she sped off as fast as she could through the pedestrian crossing down toward Cricket Green. Makes me wonder if she was uninsured. No idea how she managed to hit me - I had all of 4 rear lights on, 2 steady, 2 flashing... I've reported it to Roadsafe for all the good it'll do.



I got p1553d off with an idiotic beemer man (this morning)@ Elephant and Castle (New Kent Road) but nothing as bad as that (just about),hope you are ok.


----------



## hennbell (30 Jan 2014)

David Parry said:


> Hennbell, I figure you must do some of the toughest commuting in this group with respect to meteorological forces . . damn, you must be Canadian!


I am Scottish by birth but have been in Canada for over 30 years. I hold dual citizenship now. But as for the weather I due to our very low humidity the low temperatures are no big deal. I am off the bike today as it is -38 with a stiff wind, very cold.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (30 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> Seems the idiots were out yesterday then !



I was,I had a great time.


----------



## 400bhp (30 Jan 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Fecking big thorn straight through the tyre *on the way home*. I was running late already to pick up the kids. Dog walker went past and said only this morning he had told his wife the farmer cutting the hedges would result in problems for the cyclists. I suppose it was still light.



At 2:30 - harrumphh


----------



## glenn forger (30 Jan 2014)

wilkotom said:


> Wow - I got hit last night going through Mitcham too, rear-ended going through the lights heading toward Commonside / Cricket Green and then got pulled along by the car's wing mirror which had hooked into my handlebar before it broke.
> 
> Fortunately I managed to keep upright, but the dozy woman driving didn't bother to stop, she sped off as fast as she could through the pedestrian crossing down toward Cricket Green. Makes me wonder if she was uninsured. No idea how she managed to hit me - I had all of 4 rear lights on, 2 steady, 2 flashing... I've reported it to Roadsafe for all the good it'll do.



Low life scumbag hit-and-runner.


----------



## Hacienda71 (30 Jan 2014)

400bhp said:


> At 2:30 - harrumphh


3:00 pm I think you will find.


----------



## Chris Swift (30 Jan 2014)

dave r said:


> Very cold this morning, I left my woolly off and hadn't gone far before I realised that was a mistake, cold and wet with snow flurries, I'd got cold ears by the time I got to work, tonight was unpleasant, very cold and wet with drizzle, it wasn't raining hard enough to need the waterproof but too hard to leave it off, in the end I left it on the back of the bike, I'd got three layers on my top half and it wasn't going to work through in six and a half miles, I just put up with the cold damp knees.


I know I went in car but didn't seem that cold at 6am this morning, I couldn't cycle today as had to deliver a server to Southam at midday.


----------



## dave r (30 Jan 2014)

Chris Swift said:


> I know I went in car but didn't seem that cold at 6am this morning, I couldn't cycle today as had to deliver a server to Southam at midday.



Temperature has definitely dropped, even the Mrs was complaining and she's hot blooded.


----------



## GrasB (31 Jan 2014)

Oddly wet this morning. It didn't rain but my cycling gear needed to be hung up in one of switch rooms (small cupboards with network switches & no air-con, so nice and warm)


----------



## David Parry (31 Jan 2014)

glenn forger said:


> Low life scumbag hit-and-runner.



Right on Glen . . Tell it like it is!!


----------



## BSRU (31 Jan 2014)

Have to commute in by car today, picking up a couple of bulky heavy bike related parcels.
So got up a little earlier and went for a little 42km leisure ride before I had to set off for work.
Absolutely starving now as I didn't have time for breakfast at home and my plan of having breakfast at work failed due to not having any money.


----------



## Beebo (31 Jan 2014)

I had a rainbow to guide me in for most of my ride this morning. Very nice.


----------



## Frood42 (31 Jan 2014)

Loads of traffic queueing nearer home again last night, and plenty of idiots blocking side roads and cross roads so that traffic cannot flow properly.
Presented a bit of a hazard at a traffic light controlled crossroads where I turn right, as all the cars were blocking up the road, and nosing to tail each other so as to not lose their "place".
A motorcyclist let me go through the junction ahead of him, I think because even he would have had issues getting through without knocking off some wing mirrors, although perhaps he should have to wake some of the idiots up.

Other than the traffic it was a nice commute with a little bit of a headwind.
.


----------



## Frood42 (31 Jan 2014)

Pleasent commute this morning, and fairly light when I set off (although I did still need the lights).

Two close passes, but one excellent driver made up for that. I filtered past the close passers, and joined the queue just in front of a blue VW, very nice driver, they kept a nice distance holding back the idiots from earlier and when they did pass gave both me and the cyclist ahead of me plenty of room (and all this depsite us both being in a cycle lane, they passed us as if the cycle lane did not exist, which was so unusual, but very welcome).

I also hit a pot hole and lost my cheap lights on the rear stays (rarely used), but did not lose my main rear light, so not too bothered about that.

A nice commute thanks to the nice weather, but its not looking so nice out there now.


*yes, it was nice, very nice 
.


----------



## HLaB (31 Jan 2014)

Did my preffered roundabout free route last night to go to the shop and the rowing lake path had started to flood, so I opted for another route this morning, it passes a few schools however and at 845am ish they were chaos as usual. Had to laugh at the big navy merc that desperately half wheeled me to try and fit into the less than a bike length gap at the back of a queue of six cars; a queue which I was able to bypass


----------



## Hacienda71 (31 Jan 2014)

Two flat tyres before I left the house. Glass in one and a split in the other. After yesterday afternoon I am not a happy boy.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Jan 2014)

I got up got dressed walked downstairs and sat on the sofa.

Working from home today. Business lunch with a local supplier in 20 mins. Hurrah for Fridays.


----------



## Tim Hall (31 Jan 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I got up got dressed walked downstairs and sat on the sofa.
> 
> Working from home today. Business lunch with a local supplier in 20 mins. *Hurrah for Fridays*.



Let that (almost) be our watchword. Fancy another bimble sometime?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Jan 2014)

Tim Hall said:


> Let that (almost) be our watchword. Fancy another bimble sometime?


A bimble would be very pleasant. Can't do owt this weekend but what about 8th/9th?


----------



## Origamist (31 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> Extended route, picked a slightly different 'extension' which avoided all the traffic, so ended up being a good 1 mph faster average.
> 
> Thought I spotted @Origamist on Styal Road as I was headding south abouit 8.10am. I was climbing up, overtaking a cyclist in blue, I was in red, and you wouldn't have missed my lights. Origamist were you in black with a beanie on ?
> 
> ...



I'm in Singapore at the moment, but I would not be surprised if I have a handsome look a like in the Styal area. 

Right, back to the overpriced beer, dim sum and high humidity....


----------



## potsy (31 Jan 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> I promise never to secretly snigger at @potsy and @fossyant tales of drenching on their commutes again. I think I annoyed the cycling gods. 15 mph headwind of driving hail on a dark fast country road for 5 miles is not fun and is rather painfull. Crunching the large hailstones that I caught in my mouth was quite amusing though.





Hacienda71 said:


> Two flat tyres before I left the house. Glass in one and a split in the other. After yesterday afternoon I am not a happy boy.



I think you have learnt your lesson now, will have a word with @fossyant and see if your punishment can be lifted


----------



## 400bhp (31 Jan 2014)

Some impatient driving this morning. Got passed from a standing start by someone wanting to turn left into a petrol station 100 yrds down the road. The exact same thing happened yesterday too-don't particularly like using that road but it gets gritted so there's some trade off between risk of slipping on ice and risk of being hit by a twunt in a car.

Then got an impatient twonk overtake me in the RH lane to rurn left (link below-essentially where the front of the bus is). She ended up on the opposite side of the road. Utterly pointless and downright dangerous.

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=e...WrRKIZzX7RtwJOFuGD6_iQ&cbp=12,193.73,,0,13.65


----------



## Hacienda71 (31 Jan 2014)

potsy said:


> I think you have learnt your lesson now, will have a word with @fossyant and see if your punishment can be lifted


Can you see if he can stop the rain this afternoon. I am in for a soaking on my commute tonight.


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Can you see if he can stop the rain this afternoon. I am in for a soaking on my commute tonight.


 
Look I've sent the wind in your favour for the ride home, soaking but fast. Asking for me to lift the rain cloud is a bit much, and for lifting the curse, well, go on then !


----------



## potsy (31 Jan 2014)

400bhp said:


> Some impatient driving this morning. Got passed from a standing start by someone wanting to turn left into a petrol station 100 yrds down the road. The exact same thing happened yesterday too-don't particularly like using that road but it gets gritted so there's some trade off between risk of slipping on ice and risk of being hit by a twunt in a car.
> 
> Then got an impatient twonk overtake me in the RH lane to rurn left (link below-essentially where the front of the bus is). She ended up on the opposite side of the road. Utterly pointless and downright dangerous.
> 
> https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=e...WrRKIZzX7RtwJOFuGD6_iQ&cbp=12,193.73,,0,13.65


Get some right numpty's on that bit of road, it's so short it's hardly worth them overtaking even at my low speed.


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2014)

Should be knocking on 30 miles for today, over 4 rides. 11 this morning, followed immediately by another 6 into the City Centre. Then another 7 this afternoon in the pouring rain and wind back to my office, then possibly another 7 home (short route).

We move offices in 6 months so thought I'd better go and check out the bike parking and the new office.

New bike parking in the multi story carpark, and a picture of the building from the car park exit. Bike parking is going to mean me using alternative locks as my rather beefy but small NY Fagh looks like it won't be any use to secure the frame. Pah.


----------



## Ganymede (31 Jan 2014)

Hi fossyant - how is that bike parking supposed to work? Wouldn't you have to hold onto your bike up in the air and try to apply locks at the same time? And presumably you need a good spot to divest your bike of bags, lights, pump etc first, as you wouldn't be able to do it after parking it, as I can with my local Sheffield stands. Is there a space advantage?


----------



## Hacienda71 (31 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> Look I've sent the wind in your favour for the ride home, soaking but fast. Asking for me to lift the rain cloud is a bit much, and for lifting the curse, well, go on then !


Nice only light drizzle and no visits from the fairy on the way home. Cheers.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> We move offices in 6 months so thought I'd better go and check out the bike parking and the new office.
> 
> New bike parking in the multi story carpark, and a picture of the building from the car park exit. Bike parking is going to mean me using alternative locks as my rather beefy but small NY Fagh looks like it won't be any use to secure the frame. Pah.


shockingly pisspoor cycle parking unless it is in some sort of secure compound. Excpet I don't trustother cyclists not to steal things. Presume nobody consulted any cyclists. We are moving end of March. Our cycle parking provision is being spec'ed by a cyclist and signed off by another (me)


----------



## Twelve Spokes (31 Jan 2014)

Ride in was fast for me and ride back was unexpectedly good with most tin boxes behaving themselves.

Rain as usual..


----------



## Ganymede (31 Jan 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> shockingly ****poor cycle parking unless it is in some sort of secure compound. Excpet I don't trustother cyclists not to steal things. Presume nobody consulted any cyclists. We are moving end of March. Our cycle parking provision is being spec'ed by a cyclist and signed off by another (me)



Well - I thought it looked carp - over-designed and as you say, probably not by a cyclist. Good for you getting in on the provision at your place. I wondered if the fancy designed stuff might have been created by someone who only ever rode light road bikes with minimal or no luggage - ie not the reality of commuting!


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (31 Jan 2014)

Drafted a coach for a couple of mile tonight which was nice


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Jan 2014)

Ganymede said:


> Well - I thought it looked carp - over-designed and as you say, probably not by a cyclist. Good for you getting in on the provision at your place. I wondered if the fancy designed stuff might have been created by someone who only ever rode light road bikes with minimal or no luggage - ie not the reality of commuting!


tbh, me signing it off is a bit of an abuse of process. A facipulation shall we say. But I'm project managing the move, and I'm a cyclist, and the landlord provision is shocking so when I negotiated the lease I made sure space was set aside for us to install something useful.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Jan 2014)

very very windy, but the rain held off which was a big plus


----------



## Tim Hall (31 Jan 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> A bimble would be very pleasant. Can't do owt this weekend but what about 8th/9th?


Saturday 8th suit you?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Jan 2014)

Tim Hall said:


> Saturday 8th suit you?


Works for me and pass obtained from TLH.


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> shockingly ****poor cycle parking unless it is in some sort of secure compound. Excpet I don't trustother cyclists not to steal things. Presume nobody consulted any cyclists. We are moving end of March. Our cycle parking provision is being spec'ed by a cyclist and signed off by another (me)



We cyclists complained. It's in a cage with ID pass swipe access but the locking points are crap. Down to space issues blah blah and getting as many spaces in there.


----------



## ManiaMuse (31 Jan 2014)

So, so cold and wet..

And the new mudguard that I fitted yesterday didn't stay in the right place due to my incompetence with a spanner. Luckily it didn't puncture my tyre while it was rubbing against it, I think I might have cried if I had had to fix a flat in the rain as well.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (31 Jan 2014)

Pissed it down all the way home but the tail wind was worth it. Ran out of gears on the MTB.

I really think the Government needs to build a massive tumble dryer and put the UK in it, cause this country is actually soggy as hell.


----------



## HLaB (31 Jan 2014)

Two months or more without a SMIDSY, thank god I've not lost my spider sense and didn't get pi$hed. Commuting a bit late as we had a do after work, I dropped my bag off at the flat had a few cups of tea and cake before heading to the supermarket (ok it was post commute but this is the best place to post I think). On the way back, as I was passing a side street, thankfully it tingled, he's not going to stop! Thankfully too, I was in the primary and the road was quiet and I was on the fixie into a headwind, so it was easy to pull on to the wrong side of the road. Only then he saw me and started apologising, typical SMIDSY


----------



## Frood42 (31 Jan 2014)

Rivers of water on the roads tonight in places, so much so that in some places I couldn't avoid the water and ended up getting wet feet.
Beyond that it was a nice commute.

So this month has been an easy month, with just 691 km cycled.
oh, and 102 km of running 

Just waiting on a Pizza delivery 
.


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2014)

Spider senses never stop, saved me earlier this week.

Thought I was doing a Good Samaritan thing telling a guy in his Hyundai cross over thingy (new) that his lights were not on. Caught him up in traffic and shouted, no lights (it was dark). Nothing. Happened to get stuck in front of him and waved at his lights and shouted twice "no lights". Get flashed for me to turn off, then the guy winds his window down. "What the fxxx are you going on about ?" I shout back " no lights". Mumble to myself "farkin idiot". He did turn them on then. 

A typical downside of stupid daytime running lights, why have front LEDs and not know the rears don't work until the lights are switched on.

Can't be bothered from now on.


----------



## Chris Swift (31 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> Spider senses never stop, saved me earlier this week.
> 
> Thought I was doing a Good Samaritan thing telling a guy in his Hyundai cross over thingy (new) that his lights were not on. Caught him up in traffic and shouted, no lights (it was dark). Nothing. Happened to get stuck in front of him and waved at his lights and shouted twice "no lights". Get flashed for me to turn off, then the guy winds his window down. "What the fxxx are you going on about ?" I shout back " no lights". Mumble to myself "farkin idiot". He did turn them on then.
> 
> ...




I've noticed a lot of new cars now don't have rear lights on but fronts are on I assumed this is legal for manufactures to do this???


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2014)

Chris Swift said:


> I've noticed a lot of new cars now don't have rear lights on but fronts are on I assumed this is legal for manufactures to do this???



Not at night.

The standard is all cars now run daytime front lights for some reason, AKA bling lights. As most dashes are back lit anyway, the drivers forget to switch on the big lights as it gets dark, as daytime lighting does not cover rear lights, for some stupid reason.

Hence why riding in traffic is getting more and more difficult for cyclists, as these daylight LEDs aren't far off a basic 3w bike LED x 30 of these bling lights on the front.


----------



## Chris Swift (31 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> Not at night.
> 
> The standard is all cars now run daytime front lights for some reason, AKA bling lights. As most dashes are back lit anyway, the drivers forget to switch on the big lights as it gets dark, as daytime lighting does not cover rear lights, for some stupid reason.
> 
> Hence why riding in traffic is getting more and more difficult for cyclists, as these daylight LEDs aren't far off a basic 3w bike LED x 30 of these bling lights on the front.



That's a stupid design!


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2014)

Chris Swift said:


> That's a stupid design!



Exactly. On all new cars.


----------



## HLaB (31 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> Exactly. On all new cars.


Saw a few of them cars tonight and the rlj enabled one this morning, perhaps the drivers thought they were cyclists


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> We cyclists complained. It's in a cage with ID pass swipe access but the locking points are crap. Down to space issues blah blah and getting as many spaces in there.


Trouble with that cage'n' swipe system is all it takes, in a shared building, is one nobber "let me hold the door open for you" type, and your Condor is gone. Not that I am bitter.


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Trouble with that cage'n' swipe system is all it takes, in a shared building, is one nobber "let me hold the door open for you" type, and your Condor is gone. Not that I am bitter.



Exactly. We said let us have simple Sheffield stands in there... Oh no... I have to use my bike in both open areas and similar card access areas, but we have sheffields. Think I will need an Almax chain to get a grip on my frame.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (1 Feb 2014)

fossyant said:


> Exactly. On all new cars.



I've seen on some of the older cabs and cars that the head/tail lights are so dim they are useless anyway.


----------



## GrasB (1 Feb 2014)

Chris Swift said:


> That's a stupid design!


The design is sound as DRLs are there to aid visibility of approaching vehicles, the bad design is a lot of vehicles show on the dash that they are running DRLs. I got caught out at dusk with a Fiesta, I think. It was bright enough that the dipped beams didn't show on the road but dark enough that lights needed to be on. Unfortunately the instrument binnacle had an indication that the lights were on, it was only when an HGV pulled up behind me I realised my rear lights weren't illuminated. Flicking over to dipped beam levied absolutely *no change *in the instrument panel information 

On a different note, there was a BMW driver who showed some real initiative today, they were driving down the motorway with their HID rear lights on in bright sun. As we were heading into the sun it clearly marked the back of the car so its speed & location could be easily identified.


----------



## lip03 (1 Feb 2014)

6am Saturday ride, London is quiet at that time! only saw 1 other bike


----------



## Twelve Spokes (1 Feb 2014)

I don't know a lot about the inside of cars as I try to keep as far away from them as possible so perhaps it gives me better understanding when people don't have their lights on.I never really tried telling them anymore as it might have seemed I was having a go and also thinking of them as idiots whereas they don't seem to be on reading this.


----------



## dave r (1 Feb 2014)

Twelve Spokes said:


> I've seen on some of the older cabs and cars that the head/tail lights are so dim they are useless anyway.



I've noticed with some older Volkswagen's the lights don't show up well in daylight, possible early attempts at using LED's for vehicle lighting?


----------



## Twelve Spokes (1 Feb 2014)

dave r said:


> I've noticed with some older Volkswagen's the lights don't show up well in daylight, possible early attempts at using LED's for vehicle lighting?



Not too many old volks here,they've all got Beemers.


----------



## Chris Swift (1 Feb 2014)

GrasB said:


> The design is sound as DRLs are there to aid visibility of approaching vehicles, the bad design is a lot of vehicles show on the dash that they are running DRLs. I got caught out at dusk with a Fiesta, I think. It was bright enough that the dipped beams didn't show on the road but dark enough that lights needed to be on. Unfortunately the instrument binnacle had an indication that the lights were on, it was only when an HGV pulled up behind me I realised my rear lights weren't illuminated. Flicking over to dipped beam levied absolutely *no change *in the instrument panel information
> 
> On a different note, there was a BMW driver who showed some real initiative today, they were driving down the motorway with their HID rear lights on in bright sun. As we were heading into the sun it clearly marked the back of the car so its speed & location could be easily identified.


Don't get me started on BMW and merc drivers!


----------



## cheys03 (2 Feb 2014)

dave r said:


> I've noticed with some older Volkswagen's the lights don't show up well in daylight, possible early attempts at using LED's for vehicle lighting?


Depending on the age of the car, Volkswagen used to (1980s-1990s?) light the dipped beam filament via a resistor when the side lights were on, part lighting the whole headlight instead of just a corner of it with standard side lights. It could be this you have seen?


----------



## dave r (2 Feb 2014)

cheys03 said:


> Depending on the age of the car, Volkswagen used to (1980s-1990s?) light the dipped beam filament via a resistor when the side lights were on, part lighting the whole headlight instead of just a corner of it with standard side lights. It could be this you have seen?



Possibly, when I was working a a van driver some years back it was noticeable with the older Volkswagen's that the rear lights wouldn't show up very well when visibility was poor on the motorway , nowhere near as bright as other cars, brake lights the same when the sun was very bright, they didn't show up very well at all.


----------



## cheys03 (2 Feb 2014)

dave r said:


> Possibly, when was working a a van driver some years back it was noticeable with the older Volkswagen's that the rear lights wouldn't show up very well when visibility was poor on the motorway , nowhere near as bright as other cars, brake lights the same when the sun was very bright, they didn't show up very well at all.


They're also renowned for thin wires for the lighting looms, resulting in a noticeable voltage drop at high loads (headlights). Must be something else to it though as you noticed the difference at night, including the rear lights. Also just remembered that bizarrely on my (old) VW the rear light bulbs were originally specified at 5W but later documents reckon on 10W which may go some way to explain it. All interesting anyway.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (2 Feb 2014)

Ok till Mile End today although I felt a bit rough at the start of the commute,also faced with a headwind.A w-panzer passes me close so I pull out into a more dominating position as it's turned into a rugby scrum but with cars.An asian boy racer as opposed to a Caucasian boy racer toots his horn,Immediately I get the hump and shout it's a ferking cycle lane.Catch the clown up and pass and repeat the above at shouting level but without the "ferking".Noticed two of his wheels were in the cycle lane after he passed me as I wondered if I had over-reacted or whether I was right.So I get past him and stop at the lights behind the w-panzer which is turning left.Let him do his left and went on my merry way.Had no more trouble which quite surprised me.

Coming back,felt awful but managed to get a draft from Mile End to Maryland.Got to Thatched House with cops there and a jeep with a wheel missing and at a funny angle.Ride back not too bad and quite fast.Recovered a bit after Mile End.


----------



## BSRU (3 Feb 2014)

Very short commute in this morning due to suffering after my first alcoholic drinks of 2014 on Saturday night, such good weather as well.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (3 Feb 2014)

Yesterday, the temperature got to an uncomfortable 41.5°, followed by an overnight minimum of 21, making sleep sweaty and difficult. The ride to work was warmish, and the temperature skyrocketed to 35 by 11am, then _voila_!  The wind changed to come from Port Philip Bay and one of Melbourne's famous cool changes came in, the temperature dropped 8°C in 1 hour, and by the time I rode home, was sitting on about 20. It's now 18.5, and I'm looking forward to sleeping well tonight. I love Melbourne weather sometimes .


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (3 Feb 2014)

Quite windy and cold this morning, didn't bother with my ear warmers and by the time I got to work was suffering with some nasty earache. My panniers were stuffed full and the wind was blasting off them giving some interesting bike directional changes. But I suppose at least it wasn't raining.


----------



## HLaB (3 Feb 2014)

Nice quiet commute in the sunlight, especially as I got up before the school run chaos. What was nice a neighbour came and collected his bike when I was collecting/ faffing, we passed again on town bridge, he must have cycled sub 2 miles to get there in the time I'd cycled 4 :-)


----------



## fossyant (3 Feb 2014)

Windy and dry !!


----------



## wisdom (3 Feb 2014)

Windy and dry on the fylde coast as well.Nice to ride in the dry makes a nice change.Not for long though there's more coming our way


----------



## dave r (3 Feb 2014)

Disappointing day, due to meeting up with a family member I was in the car but I got a phone call this afternoon and it was put back, so I've used the car on what could prove to be the best day to use the bike this week and all for nothing


----------



## HLaB (3 Feb 2014)

Nice to cycle home in near daylight for a change, perfect view of the mini pulling out from an access on my right. Give them their due they remaimed parallel tome not ccutting in, even with cars coming straight at us, at which point I decided it was wise to drop back; they continued on their parallel route


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (3 Feb 2014)

First ride on the bike for 11 days, it was great to be back out. Nothing of any interest happened, span a little more than usual, just enjoyed the feeling of being back on two wheels.


----------



## potsy (3 Feb 2014)

Today's commute was a near 6 mile walk (3 each way) to my new job, I have learnt today though that they have a bike lock-up and a key was given to me, cycle commutes re-start tomorrow 

Oh, and despite being on foot I still got close passed, this time by a div on a moped going through the park


----------



## 400bhp (3 Feb 2014)

potsy said:


> Today's commute was a near 6 mile walk (3 each way) to my new job, I have learnt today though that they have a bike lock-up and a key was given to me, cycle commutes re-start tomorrow


----------



## donnydave (3 Feb 2014)

Tale from tomorrows commute - brilliant after I replaced cassette, big chainring and chain. Left it too long and suffered skipping rubbish gears for the last few weeks. A mate at work told me to stop whinging and get everything changed. Cost less than a full tank of fuel and dont normally think twice about that, daft when you think about it, ill never suffer a knackered drive train again!


----------



## 400bhp (3 Feb 2014)

Starting to get a "click, click click" sound at the cranks. BB must be on its way out.

My effin pump came off today - right in the outside lane approaching a busy r'about. No chance of getting back to it quickly. I had to do a full lap of the r'about and jump across the centre reservation to see if it was still intact - which it was, albeit squished Oh well, will have to pull an identical one off the hybrid.


----------



## fribbleblib (3 Feb 2014)

On a shared cyclepath / footpath between playing fields and coming towards me was a young lad on a scootery motorbike sort of thing. Shouldn't have been there, but at least he was wearing a helmet.......... unlike his female passenger who was squished on the bike in between him and the handlebars!


----------



## Monsieur Remings (3 Feb 2014)

Less than 30 yards from where a lad was knocked off and killed the end of last year, I end up in a fracas with some meathead who failed to notice my hand signal at the Windsor Bridge Road in Bath. I wasn't in the mood though and so as soon as his stupidity became apparent, I started my lung exercises. His replies assured me that he'd not bothered to register my hand signal and so I continued in the same vain.

It got me so wound up, I got home quicker than usual.


----------



## BSRU (4 Feb 2014)

A nice 50km ride in today, wet roads, mildish, a breeze and a little rain after about an hour but it only lasted a couple of minutes.
Also first commute this year with just over 10m per km average for the whole commute, even with the second half of the commute being fairly flat.


----------



## MisterStan (4 Feb 2014)

Fresh and a bright start to the day. Fairly tough headwind to contend with. Probably had one layer too many on.


----------



## potsy (4 Feb 2014)

First cycle commute to the new job, nice easy one at just under 3 miles.

Three of us riding down the road only 2 of us stopped for the red light, nobber then went the wrong way down a one way street too 

Worked out how to open the bike shed/portacabin eventually just needed a little manual persuasion


----------



## HLaB (4 Feb 2014)

Nice dry incident free commute for me again


----------



## Twelve Spokes (4 Feb 2014)

donnydave said:


> Tale from tomorrows commute - brilliant after I replaced cassette, big chainring and chain. Left it too long and suffered skipping rubbish gears for the last few weeks. A mate at work told me to stop whinging and get everything changed. Cost less than a full tank of fuel and dont normally think twice about that, daft when you think about it, ill never suffer a knackered drive train again!



In 2008 I left it and fell off the bike twice.


----------



## donnydave (4 Feb 2014)

Twelve Spokes said:


> In 2008 I left it and fell off the bike twice.



I can well imagine that, I haven't come off from a skipping chain but been close a few times when I've stood up to sprint from lights or similar, then get catapulted nearly out of my seat.


----------



## HLaB (4 Feb 2014)

donnydave said:


> I can well imagine that, I haven't come off from a skipping chain but been close a few times when I've stood up to sprint from lights or similar, then get catapulted nearly out of my seat.


Touch wood I've never come off either but its more of an issue on the fixie and I managed to burst a new chain


----------



## Arjimlad (4 Feb 2014)

If you squirt me with your windscreen washers, madam Mini driver, I will snot-rocket all over your bonnet !


----------



## fossyant (4 Feb 2014)

Dry and fresh ride into Manchester. Towed another roadie down the A34 and got thanked for it. S'no problem !


----------



## kipster (4 Feb 2014)

After a couple of weeks of nothing unusual on the commute, apart from the weather, I had a nasty experience tonight, spat at by the passenger of a passing van. The driver couldn't pass as there was too much traffic coming the other way so was leaning on his horn, I was in a strong primary and moved to secondary when I felt it was safe for him to overtake me. I have been squeezed on this stretch of road before, and I'm only on it was about 100m. Had a feeling they may do something stupid so as they drew level with me I slowed. His spit aim was way off and no danger of being hit. Shouted a choice word and carried on my way. I had a head wind every which way I went tonight, it made it hard work.


----------



## potsy (4 Feb 2014)

Saw what looked like the aftermath of a bike/car incident on the way home in Northenden, bike looked badly twisted and there was a couple of cars pulled up with a few people around, hope they are OK whatever happened.


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Feb 2014)

Slow fairy incident on the way home.  Had to stop three times to get the tyre upto over 80 psi


----------



## fossyant (4 Feb 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Slow fairy incident on the way home.  Had to stop three times to get the tyre upto over 80 psi


Stop and fix, then you can resume your wind assisted run home. Flipping windy tonight


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Feb 2014)

It wasn't going flat just losing 30 or 40 psi every three miles or so. Didn't slow me down too much.


----------



## potsy (4 Feb 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> It wasn't going flat just losing 30 or 40 psi every three miles or so. Didn't slow me down too much.


More like a little breather just before the start of each segment, Darr... I mean Hacienda


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Feb 2014)

potsy said:


> More like a little breather just before the start of each segment, Darr... I mean Hacienda


 How dare you!


----------



## Leodis (4 Feb 2014)

Pretty uneventful commute today, KOM and a 2nd on some sprints but other than that taking it easy and watching out for fools.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Feb 2014)

A bit breezy coming home tonight!


----------



## GrasB (4 Feb 2014)

It was dry & some one said there was a pre-order of strong wind which was delivered... I didn't notice anything resembling significant wind. AKA ribs aren't tender when I put pressure on my back anymore  warp factors above 6 are available for short periods (toes get very painful after 15-20 min though)


----------



## Arjimlad (4 Feb 2014)

kipster said:


> After a couple of weeks of nothing unusual on the commute, apart from the weather, I had a nasty experience tonight, spat at by the passenger of a passing van. The driver couldn't pass as there was too much traffic coming the other way so was leaning on his horn, I was in a strong primary and moved to secondary when I felt it was safe for him to overtake me. I have been squeezed on this stretch of road before, and I'm only on it was about 100m. Had a feeling they may do something stupid so as they drew level with me I slowed. His spit aim was way off and no danger of being hit. Shouted a choice word and carried on my way. I had a head wind every which way I went tonight, it made it hard work.



Nasty. Glad you are not injured and I hope he gets his comeuppance.


----------



## 400bhp (4 Feb 2014)

twunt of a taxi driver on the way in - clearly making a point when he barged past me as I wasn't in the utterly useless cycle lane. He ended up in a queue 20 yards further ahead. Why oh why


----------



## fribbleblib (4 Feb 2014)

Found out how much hail hurts the face this morning.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (5 Feb 2014)

Already looking a bit horrendous when I left I then collided with a Learner Moped rider at Aldgate who I guess stopped suddenly to turn down a side street.The more I think about it the more I think im at fault.Well I did hit him from behind.I ran out of space with nowhere to go.Got some nice lumps and some lovely scratches on my legs and a buckled front wheel.Amazingly the the ODO showed 12000 miles dot on.My first spill on it in just under four years.The moped rider didn't hang about but some peds asked me whether I was ok which was nice.I can't believe I was so calm.

Going to have a nice bath now.

Kind words from boarders would be along the lines."I don't think you are as big an idiot as you think you are."


----------



## Rouge79 (5 Feb 2014)

Wind, wind and more wind 

Almost got blown on a path into a lovely muddy field. Then straddled the raised edge of a nice wet slippery manhole and a pothole!!! How i stayed upright I'll never know!!


----------



## Beebo (5 Feb 2014)

That was on of the worst runs ever. Not relaxing and I didnt enjoy it.
The tube strike has sent too many people on to the roads. The roads were awful, with far too many cyclists, drivers and motorbikes doing some very silly things.


----------



## MisterStan (5 Feb 2014)

Last night was a tale of two winds, at times, cruising along and nearly running out of gears, then due to the Busway being flooded, having to switch back into the wind - down to 10 mph at times! 

This morning was really hard work with the headwind from hell. Rain when it wasn't meant to, meaning I had to stop and put the waterproofs on.

Still beats the car or bus!


----------



## GrasB (5 Feb 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Still beats the car or bus!


FTFY.. although I may have a fairly unusual reason to say this (<< note avatar )


----------



## MisterStan (5 Feb 2014)

GrasB said:


> FTFY.. although I may have a fairly unusual reason to say this (<< note avatar )


That's a fair point, but once in Cambridge that car is the same as any other - stuck in a jam!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Feb 2014)

A lazy 11 miles into work this morning. It was very windy and raining cats and dogs when I normally get up, so I had a lie in. When I set off it was getting light, cloudless and a bit windy, got to work early despite the hour and half lie in!


----------



## fossyant (5 Feb 2014)

Breezy one this morning. Forecast predicting gales this evening !


----------



## fossyant (5 Feb 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> A lazy 11 miles into work this morning. It was very windy and raining cats and dogs when I normally get up, so I had a lie in. When I set off it was getting light, cloudless and a bit windy, got to work early despite the hour and half lie in!


 
Are you feeling OK ! 

I had a look at one of your strava traces for your commute - you go everywhere - I had presumed you did a big loop, but no over almost every street in the town - are you training to be a taxi driver !!!


----------



## Leodis (5 Feb 2014)

Full of cold today, managed to get the final sprint into work done missing KOM by a few seconds though.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Feb 2014)

fossyant said:


> Are you feeling OK !
> 
> I had a look at one of your strava traces for your commute - you go everywhere - I had presumed you did a big loop, but no over almost every street in the town - are you training to be a taxi driver !!!



With the weather being crap lately I have been sticking to the city, so I have to do loads of circles to build the miles up as home to work is only five miles. When the weather is okay I do head out into the countryside, which is much nicer and faster but hillier.


----------



## fossyant (5 Feb 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> With the weather being crap lately I have been sticking to the city, so I have to do loads of circles to build the miles up as home to work is only five miles. When the weather is okay I do head out into the countryside, which is much nicer and faster but hillier.


 
You are just 'crazy'


----------



## Twelve Spokes (5 Feb 2014)

Beebo said:


> That was on of the worst runs ever. Not relaxing and I didnt enjoy it.
> The tube strike has sent too many people on to the roads. The roads were awful, with far too many cyclists, drivers and motorbikes doing some very silly things.



Tell me about it.

I did something stupid.I used a moped to stop instead of my brakes.


----------



## GrasB (5 Feb 2014)

MisterStan said:


> That's a fair point, but once in Cambridge that car is the same as any other - stuck in a jam!


You're assuming two things which aren't true:
1) I commute during rush hour
2) I'm working on a site that is near the centre of town &/or work in the northern 'business' area of Cambridge...

I'm one set of traffic lights away from the M11


----------



## donnydave (5 Feb 2014)

GrasB said:


> FTFY.. although I may have a fairly unusual reason to say this (<< note avatar )



Pah, you've got a roof, wimp! Drove to work in freezing fog a couple of weeks ago and spent most of the time wiping the frost off the _inside_ of the windscreen, thinking "I wish I was on my bike". I may also have set off someone's car alarm when I parked up next to them 

btw is that an ultima gtr? If so


----------



## Twelve Spokes (5 Feb 2014)

It's not,it's a suit of armour.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (5 Feb 2014)

Weather today can only be described as shite!


----------



## Twelve Spokes (5 Feb 2014)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> Weather today can only be described as s***e!



Look out for low flying mopeds.


----------



## Kookas (5 Feb 2014)

donnydave said:


> Pah, you've got a roof, wimp! Drove to work in freezing fog a couple of weeks ago and spent most of the time wiping the frost off the _inside_ of the windscreen, thinking "I wish I was on my bike". I may also have set off someone's car alarm when I parked up next to them
> 
> btw is that an ultima gtr? If so



Why don't you just put the roof up? o.O


----------



## GrasB (5 Feb 2014)

donnydave said:


> Pah, you've got a roof, wimp! Drove to work in freezing fog a couple of weeks ago and spent most of the time wiping the frost off the _inside_ of the windscreen, thinking "I wish I was on my bike". I may also have set off someone's car alarm when I parked up next to them


Mine doesn't have a roof ... or even a meaningful windscreen 



> btw is that an ultima gtr? If so


My avatar is but that was just the only track shot of a Ultima going for it I could find quickly. I own a Can-am LS7


----------



## donnydave (5 Feb 2014)

GrasB said:


> Mine doesn't have a roof ... or even a meaningful windscreen
> 
> 
> My avatar is but that was just the only track shot of a Ultima going for it I could find quickly. I own a Can-am LS7



Nice! Just a hefty old 383 sbc for me in my fake plastic cobra - kookas - I don't have a roof to put up, you just wear a hat and get your passenger to pop a brolly up at the lights!


----------



## HLaB (5 Feb 2014)

Got a weather window where it was dry and bright this morning, its looks like being the exact opposite tonight at least I'll get a tailwind; oh no I first heading into it to get to a lbs


----------



## GrasB (5 Feb 2014)

donnydave said:


> Nice! Just a hefty old 383 sbc for me in my fake plastic cobra - kookas - I don't have a roof to put up, you just wear a hat and get your passenger to pop a brolly up at the lights!


I have abandoned the roof and gone for a home made passenger side cover. I then wear a crash helmet.. job done


----------



## glenn forger (5 Feb 2014)

Hackney Road today:


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6Nu89B9ugk


not my clip


----------



## dave r (5 Feb 2014)

Dry ride to work with a tail wind, great fun, the ride home however, long, slow, hard work, cold and a tad on the wet side, not nice.


----------



## fossyant (5 Feb 2014)

Lots of tipper trucks in that Hackney video, blimey.


----------



## fossyant (5 Feb 2014)

Long route home. Heavy traffic made progress slow. Got showered on a couple of times but missed the heavy stuff.


----------



## Origamist (5 Feb 2014)

Two weeks away and it's still wet and windy! I want snow...


----------



## Pier (5 Feb 2014)

Today another flat tire...soon I'll be able to change it in less than 5 minutes


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (5 Feb 2014)

Ah, it's that time of year again.

The time of year to seal the Smart 1/2 watts aganst the water ingress random-switching effect


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (5 Feb 2014)

Truly incredible wind this morning, at one point, you could have walked faster than I was pedalling!, and then it started raining!
Its unreal, really unreal. never known it like this ever.


----------



## captainhastings (5 Feb 2014)

hardest ride yet on the way home the wind was so strong I could hardly make head way. Real slog and then the old belt side ways as well for good measure.
Summer when it comes is going to be dam heaven


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (5 Feb 2014)

Two minor slopes...

One irritatingly long and gradual - FLEW up that with a tailwind
One slight downhill coming home after a small climb that just lets me get good speed up for the flat road to follow - Knackering!


----------



## Twelve Spokes (5 Feb 2014)

donnydave said:


> Nice! Just a hefty old 383 sbc for me in my fake plastic cobra - kookas - I don't have a roof to put up, you just wear a hat and get your passenger to pop a brolly up at the lights!



That's looking like a very inviting bonnet.


----------



## BSRU (6 Feb 2014)

Very nice day when compared to yesterday, breezy, wet roads, +5 and no rain, all made for a pleasant commute especially as the wind was very helpful going up two hills.


----------



## Beebo (6 Feb 2014)

What a diffrence a day makes. The tube stike is still on but the traffic was much reduced, I guess the drivers who came into London yesterday couldnt face it again today.


----------



## fossyant (6 Feb 2014)

Long route again. Shifted 2-3kg's of post operative pile on weight in last month. Another 2-3kg to go.


----------



## subaqua (6 Feb 2014)

Commute home last night was a little bumpy - BA Cattle Class from Aberdeen to London city . up, down, sideways snaking, rolling . guy next to me was gripping his arm rest while I had a silly grin on my face like it was a fairground ride . 


rode in on the MTB today as commuter is still awaiting Rear derailleur ( CRC nobbers) ( 1st ride for a week as have been off or in Scotland with work and I can't get a bike on as hand luggage  )

took 5 mins off my best time as its a LOT lighter than the commuter. Traffic was a bit nuts in places - City road towards Old street was mayhem with nose to tail and nobody letting anything out - eejits


----------



## HLaB (6 Feb 2014)

The Wind has died down  the rain has started


----------



## Kookas (6 Feb 2014)

No wind. Bike got rained on, though - mickled it once I got home. Hope I did it right.


----------



## Leodis (6 Feb 2014)

Nice ride home, still full of cold and feel


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (6 Feb 2014)

Well another day, more wind and rain, took the long way back as the Guided Floodway is just to dangerous. 19 miles and it peed down all the way.
This commuting by bike is becoming an extreme sport! tomorrow is a day off, which is gladly welcomed cause my legs are knackered, after the miserable January, I think I have earned it!

So a lie in, the missus is on tea duty, and a nice relax


----------



## lip03 (6 Feb 2014)

Had an interesting one this afternoon, had a spare few hours after work before I had to get my son from nursery so decided instead of my usual short flit from canary wharf to city Thameslink I would try out the regents canal toe path to kings cross, never ridden it before and have been eying it up for a while, very wet, very windy but also very enjoyable! Parts of the toepath were almost underwater due to the resent weather. Got as far as Islington and the toepath was closed due to the high water levels :/ so had to jump off and go roads for the last ten minutes altogether a nice afternoon even if I was a bit soggy on the train!


----------



## fossyant (6 Feb 2014)

Tested out the Varium jacket again. Ie it hissed it down all the way home for the whole hour. Long route again. These kgs will go.... I hope.


----------



## fribbleblib (6 Feb 2014)

Some eejit overtook me very closely and so near a junction he had to cut me up, then hammer on the brakes to comply with the stop line. I was squeezing the heck out of my brakes so not to ram his back bumper. Audi idiot.


----------



## HLaB (6 Feb 2014)

Wet was about the only notable thing I could draw from the PM commute.


----------



## Spartak (7 Feb 2014)

Left home at 4:30 this morning, heavy rain for the first 10kms & an extremely nagging NW wind. Rain eased off for second 10kms but encountered lots of floods - glad I was on my MTB, it might be slower but the extra grip us reassuring 

Its supposed to brighten up later so may go via Leigh Woods on the way home !!!


----------



## MisterStan (7 Feb 2014)

Not the worst rain I have commuted in, but the sheer volume of water on the roads was unbelievable. The Busway is starting to flood on the big curve at Longstanton, which i've never seen before. Getting home should be fun!


----------



## HLaB (7 Feb 2014)

The forecast was nearly bang on (the rain would ease towards 9am), so I delayed my start and had an extra 10 mins in bed. The weather as per the majority of time was the only significant aspect of my commute.


----------



## jagman.2003 (7 Feb 2014)

Arjimlad said:


> If you squirt me with your windscreen washers, madam Mini driver, I will snot-rocket all over your bonnet !


I knew a gentlemen once who adjusted his washers directly at cyclists & pedestrians. Maybe he wasn't so much of a gentleman after all.


----------



## jagman.2003 (7 Feb 2014)

Tried to pick some days to ride this week, but with work commitments & poor forecasting I gave up.
Upside was it gave an ankle strain a chance to heal a bit. Long ride at the weekend to make up hopefully.
Also on the positive side. I ordered the wrong 10 speed shifters for a new weekend project (n+1). I could:
a. send them back. But I would have to sort cables I had started using.
b. Sell them on ebay.
c. Put the 10-speed shifters on the Specialized Sirrus as an upgrade with all new 10-speed gear. Then cascade down other drive train.

So I chose 'C'.
The Sirrus is getting nice new 10-speed setup. Also the winter commuting mountain barge is getting the 8-speed cascading ugrade.
As some have found on here too. My freewheel, has started jumping on mountain bike & freewheeling the wrong way. So I was going to need to change some parts anyway.


----------



## subaqua (7 Feb 2014)

took another 2 minutes off the time again on the MTB . I really had forgotten how light it is . deraileur arrives today when wifey goes to post office to collect. so will be back on the slow tourer on Monday.

Am keeping the MTB in the dining room so its easy to get out again. will be going up to Epping on sunday , and not in the car like most tosseurs do .


----------



## DWiggy (7 Feb 2014)

Battered today, big head wind following my ride this morning...oh and it was wet too!


----------



## Ciar (7 Feb 2014)

Only been back 3 weeks after my 3 months at home. slowly getting my time back to it's previous best but this weeks tube fun has been interesting, loads of peds wandering around aimlessly on stratford broadway, buses cutting in and out, mile end road cycle lane vanished under cars, made it in both days but the wind! as for riding home been doing the 9.2m in about 38 mins so i am happy with that  

this weekend going to do one lap of the Gorrick XC mtb race, then hitting swinley for a few hours of burm loving fun.


----------



## apb (7 Feb 2014)

My bike is so dirty at the moment i'm embarrassed by its squeakiness. It deserves a good clean this weekend for it's faultless services this week. I promise i'll clean you this weekend.

and you might get a new chain for being a good boy!


----------



## Origamist (7 Feb 2014)

Awful encounter with a JP Landscapes transit van on Ashley Road coming into Hale this morning. The moron tried to overtake in the face of oncoming traffic on a straight stretch. I was about 1 metre out from the hedge. The Merc coming in opposite direction had to swerve left, hit his horn and they missed each other by inches, I was passed with less than a foot at speed. If they had collided,I would have been toast.

More positively, it was dry and I have now managed to get rid of the holiday satay and Singha beer that had been coursing through my body...


----------



## fossyant (7 Feb 2014)

Extended run into Manchester city centre, then a new route back to the office past Alexandra Park (@400bhp I know where your KOM is !!!).

Hopefully another extended route home, making about 36ish miles for the day (not in @Supersuperleeds league though). That will be about 145 commute miles this week, best so far this year. Oh boy are my 'bits' paying for it !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Feb 2014)

fossyant said:


> Extended run into Manchester city centre, then a new route back to the office past Alexandra Park (@400bhp I know where your KOM is !!!).
> 
> Hopefully another extended route home, making about 36ish miles for the day (not in @Supersuperleeds league though). That will be about 145 commute miles this week, best so far this year. Oh boy are my 'bits' paying for it !



I commuted 250 miles yesterday, unfortunately all in the car.

Might have made up for it today though, but then again I don't have to worry about my "bits"


----------



## Ganymede (7 Feb 2014)

Wooooooo!!! I have been through the floods... I wore wellies to do my "domestic commute" (caring for the oldies) and there were two sets of floods which came up to the top of my wellies as I pedalled through. Brilliant fun. However I was of course on the crown of the road and one twonk in a 4WD came into the flood at the other end as I was coming through and basically played chicken with me. Why he couldn't have waited when nobody was doing more than 5mph I don't know.

The river was flowing right over the road and I was making it through when cars were not *the smugness of the short-distance cyclist*. It was worse on the way home an hour or so later - no more rain but it was high tide on the Medway so all the tributaries were backing up.

Also came through a different flood on the way home from shopping - only up to my ankles as I rode through! It was epic, I felt about 12.


----------



## HLaB (7 Feb 2014)

Had to go out to another office today, never realised I could've got a lift but secretly glad, as I was faster, both ways, even though I wasn't going fast and the weather was great. The good weather continued in to my pm commute :-)


----------



## Spartak (7 Feb 2014)

Spartak said:


> Left home at 4:30 this morning, heavy rain for the first 10kms & an extremely nagging NW wind. Rain eased off for second 10kms but encountered lots of floods - glad I was on my MTB, it might be slower but the extra grip us reassuring
> 
> Its supposed to brighten up later so may go via Leigh Woods on the way home !!!



It did brighten up 

But it's raining again now ....... FFS !


----------



## 400bhp (7 Feb 2014)

fossyant said:


> Extended run into Manchester city centre, then a new route back to the office past Alexandra Park (@400bhp I know where your KOM is !!!).


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (7 Feb 2014)

Wet all the way in this morning but I knew it would mean I'd get a nice ride back. The spring like return leg was only spoiled by a lady driving a Range Rover who gestured I was in the wrong for wanting to turn right at a T junction. I politely made my thoughts towards her clear.


----------



## Ganymede (7 Feb 2014)

My domestic duties also included a trip to the new surgery. Out of the village (boo!) but lovely new building and proper covered bike rack! (My doc is a self-confessed MAMIL.)


----------



## David Parry (8 Feb 2014)

jagman.2003 said:


> So I chose 'C' . . .The Sirrus is getting nice new 10-speed setup



Happy commuter cycling . . . always upgrade when replacing parts!


----------



## fossyant (8 Feb 2014)

400bhp said:


>



It will be very hard for me to get near it on fixed (Alexandra Park). The road isn't great either.


----------



## fossyant (8 Feb 2014)

Ganymede said:


> Wooooooo!!! I have been through the floods... I wore wellies to do my "domestic commute" (caring for the oldies) and there were two sets of floods which came up to the top of my wellies as I pedalled through. Brilliant fun. However I was of course on the crown of the road and one twonk in a 4WD came into the flood at the other end as I was coming through and basically played chicken with me. Why he couldn't have waited when nobody was doing more than 5mph I don't know.
> 
> The river was flowing right over the road and I was making it through when cars were not *the smugness of the short-distance cyclist*. It was worse on the way home an hour or so later - no more rain but it was high tide on the Medway so all the tributaries were backing up.
> 
> Also came through a different flood on the way home from shopping - only up to my ankles as I rode through! It was epic, I felt about 12.



Check your hubs, freewheel and bottom bracket after riding through a flood. They don't like it. You may also have a fair amount of water in the frame now.


----------



## Ganymede (8 Feb 2014)

fossyant said:


> Check your hubs, freewheel and bottom bracket after riding through a flood. They don't like it. You may also have a fair amount of water in the frame now.



Thanks fossy, I dried it off and gave it the once over. No water in the frame it seems.


----------



## BSRU (10 Feb 2014)

Lovely commute in until about a mile from work when the PF struck, a short walk into work, cup of tea now I am ready to change the tube in the warm.

Amazingly for a Monday the bike still looks clean after the ride in.


----------



## mangid (10 Feb 2014)

Wake up, look at phone, Google is helpfully telling me that I should have woken up at 2.40 if I was going to make my appointment ...... 

Google calendar had my daughters trip to the British museum in it, and Google had helpfully figured out what looked like quite a nice cycle route into Central London, clearly knows me too well. 

I don't actually recall telling it that my preferred mode of transport was cycling, so some seriously clever stuff going on, it's even taken to guessing when I'll take the longer route home.


----------



## HLaB (10 Feb 2014)

A bit chillier today but that was about the only thing notable in my 4.2miles.


----------



## fossyant (10 Feb 2014)

Ice bike today, side roads were dodgy. Made a change - won't say nice as the bumpy off road route didn't impress my dodgy bits.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Feb 2014)

Quite mild this morning. Slightly damp roads and thankfully no rain, though it looks like it's saving itself for the commute home.

Traffic though.. blimey.. I think SE London must have some gravitational pull for every car in London


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Feb 2014)

fossyant said:


> Ice bike today, side roads were dodgy. Made a change - won't say nice as the bumpy off road route didn't impress my dodgy bits.



Same here re the ice bike. I would say 99% of the ride was clear, but rather safe than sorry. Looking at the forecast it might be a full week of the ice bike


----------



## 400bhp (10 Feb 2014)

fossyant said:


> Ice bike today, side roads were dodgy. Made a change - won't say nice as the bumpy off road route didn't impress my dodgy bits.



Never mind side roads, main roads were dodgy.

Hit the deck trying to turn right onto Longley Lane from Palatine Rd. All the way down Sale Road I could feel the tyres slipping. Kind of knew it was coming so, through luck or judgement (don't know which) had a quite a soft landing. Chain came off and pump came off but that was about it.

I was tempted to walk to work after that, ended up going very slow (even pavement cycling along sharston rd as the road had the glass sparkly look).


----------



## fossyant (10 Feb 2014)

400bhp said:


> Never mind side roads, main roads were dodgy.
> 
> Hit the deck trying to turn right onto Longley Lane from Palatine Rd. All the way down Sale Road I could feel the tyres slipping. Kind of knew it was coming so, through luck or judgement (don't know which) had a quite a soft landing. Chain came off and pump came off but that was about it.
> 
> I was tempted to walk to work after that, ended up going very slow (even pavement cycling along sharston rd as the road had the glass sparkly look).


 
Blimey. I was very tempted to take the fixed, but thought I'd have a change. If Longley Lane was bad !!!


----------



## 400bhp (10 Feb 2014)

Farkers just haven't been and gritted, even though there's been plenty of warning about a couple of cold evenings.

Tempted to take the hybrid along the paths tomorrow, albeit if it doesn't rain today the roads should be better tomorrow.


----------



## fossyant (10 Feb 2014)

The TPT was pretty muddy in places. I can see a face plant coming on the section near Parrs Wood if I don't take it steady ! (face planted twice last winter).


----------



## .stu (10 Feb 2014)

Fitted my Schwalbe Winter tyres over the weekend to the cx bike and and took it steady coming in, tho I only took a few minutes longer than usual. Roads were quiet apart from the impromptu car park caused by the River Severn flooding over the weekend and closing half of the bridges in Worcestershire.


----------



## BSRU (10 Feb 2014)

This continuous wet weather is having a real downer on my GP 4 Seasons, only 2,000km old but they have so many cuts/nicks, way more than I would normally expect. If they keep cutting up at this rate I will have to change them sooner than expected.


----------



## subaqua (10 Feb 2014)

on the newly fettled commuter and kept a similar time to the MTB . amazing what properly adjusted gears brakes and a new cassette and chain can do. and the cassettte is same range as previous


----------



## HLaB (10 Feb 2014)

BSRU said:


> This continuous wet weather is having a real downer on my GP 4 Seasons, only 2,000km old but they have so many cuts/nicks, way more than I would normally expect. If they keep cutting up at this rate I will have to change them sooner than expected.


Its been reported that GP4season are bad for that and they are relatively dear :-( I only used them for leisure but I switched to Pro 4 Endurance for that reason.


----------



## BSRU (10 Feb 2014)

HLaB said:


> Its been reported that GP4season are bad for that and they are relatively dear :-( I only used them for leisure but I switched to Pro 4 Endurance for that reason.


Never had such a problem before, I am assuming it is something to do with the unusual amounts of rain over the past couple of months.
Plus I use 28s on the tourer, 25s would be too small.


----------



## Origamist (10 Feb 2014)

400bhp said:


> Never mind side roads, main roads were dodgy.
> 
> Hit the deck trying to turn right onto Longley Lane from Palatine Rd. All the way down Sale Road I could feel the tyres slipping. Kind of knew it was coming so, through luck or judgement (don't know which) had a quite a soft landing. Chain came off and pump came off but that was about it.
> 
> I was tempted to walk to work after that, ended up going very slow (even pavement cycling along sharston rd as the road had the glass sparkly look).


 
Bad luck - there were patches of ice on the roads on my commute this am and I saw no signs of grit. I guess I was lucky this morning, but I'm going to get a single speed MTB as I can't be bothered to take off the guards on my commuter to fit the ice tyres.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Feb 2014)

BSRU said:


> This continuous wet weather is having a real downer on my GP 4 Seasons, only 2,000km old but they have so many cuts/nicks, way more than I would normally expect. If they keep cutting up at this rate I will have to change them sooner than expected.




Had the same problem with the usual Durano Plus' I usually run. So have swapped to a pair of Spesh Armadillo Elites. They seem to be far better at this wet winter riding lark.


----------



## BSRU (10 Feb 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Had the same problem with the usual Durano Plus' I usually run. So have swapped to a pair of Spesh Armadillo Elites. They seem to be far better at this wet winter riding lark.


Cannot seem to find Armadillo Elite in anything other than 23s, bit too small for me. Just have to keep riding the GP 4 Seasons, I have a new spare set just hoping to keep them new for as long as possible.
Just hoping the winter goes back to normal.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Feb 2014)

BSRU said:


> Cannot seem to find Armadillo Elite in anything other than 23s, bit too small for me. Just have to keep riding the GP 4 Seasons, I have a new spare set just hoping to keep them new for as long as possible.
> Just hoping the winter goes back to normal.




The 23's are more like 25's. They are quite a thick/wide tyre due to the puncture protection.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Feb 2014)

BSRU said:


> Cannot seem to find Armadillo Elite in anything other than 23s, bit too small for me. Just have to keep riding the GP 4 Seasons, I have a new spare set just hoping to keep them new for as long as possible.
> Just hoping the winter goes back to normal.




Actually, I have the All Conditions in 25's, not Elite.
*HERE* £30.00 +free inner tube


----------



## Beebo (10 Feb 2014)

[QUOTE 2921607, member: 1314"] Walk a mile to Evans and buy new tube. £7.99 as it has long valves! Crikey. [/quote]
Yeah, why are the long valves so expensive? It's just a few extra cm's of steel tube, it cant cost more than a few pence in actual material value.


----------



## BSRU (10 Feb 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Actually, I have the All Conditions in 25's, not Elite.
> *HERE* £30.00 +free inner tube


Might have to give them a try.


----------



## BSRU (10 Feb 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Actually, I have the All Conditions in 25's, not Elite.
> *HERE* £30.00 +free inner tube


£25 at Hargroves, but no free tube.


----------



## Leodis (10 Feb 2014)

Nice commute in, really starting to think about quality miles rather than quantity (I know against some of you peeps I don't put a fraction in) as the weekends my legs are pretty much dead after the weekend run or segment. Wonder if stopping commuting and evening longer rides might be better?


----------



## jagman.2003 (10 Feb 2014)

David Parry said:


> Happy commuter cycling . . . always upgrade when replacing parts!


Thanks, all new parts fitted & test driven, 14 PR's in 18 miles tells me I made the right choice.


----------



## GrasB (10 Feb 2014)

I got wet.. that is all.


----------



## jagman.2003 (10 Feb 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Actually, I have the All Conditions in 25's, not Elite.
> *HERE* £30.00 +free inner tube


I run these on my hybrid. Work great for me. Not the most hard wearing on the rear for me. But I've found good PF resistance & very good grip in the wet.


----------



## dave r (10 Feb 2014)

GrasB said:


> I got wet.. that is all.



It's like a stuck record here at the moment, dry pleasant ride in, wet ride home with a head wind, most commutes have been like that for ages.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (10 Feb 2014)

Since my chest problem something positive has happened and I am now able to avoid Blackfriars Bridge/London Bridge and Tower Gateway.Also discovered backstreets with plenty of peds,but rather peds than cars.

I did a bit of exploring and discovered a few new backstreets around Liverpool Street.For when I had the chest problem and catching the train part way back as so to not antagonise it.Just about managing to cope.

Funny thing happened tonight as I think I first discovered it Saturday,so not many peds coming out the offices,then,if any.Cycling behind a group of peds (tonight) scattered around me on a single lane road round the buildings.I must have been almost by the side of one ped when he realised I was there.I was cycling at walking speed on the road and it was very relaxed anyway.He said sorry but so did I.
I had to stop at the lights that let me out onto Cannon Street anyway.Ironic.So there was no point rushing anyway.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (10 Feb 2014)

Found cabbies a pain in the ar53 tonight,fart arsing about,changing into the bus lane which is pointless when there is a bus in it which is just about to stop at a bus stop,meaning the cab has to come back out anyway.Plus dithering.

Yes im crap at punctuating.TIA


----------



## ianrauk (10 Feb 2014)

Well I must eat this mornings words about there being rain for the return. It was a dry commute. With very little wind, not much traffic either. All that and a nice bit of SCR Made for a cracking commute home.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Feb 2014)

Leodis said:


> Nice commute in, really starting to think about quality miles rather than quantity (I know against some of you peeps I don't put a fraction in) as the weekends my legs are pretty much dead after the weekend run or segment. Wonder if stopping commuting and evening longer rides might be better?



Go slower on your commutes and save your energy for the weekends would be my advice.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (10 Feb 2014)

Back on the roads, as the GBW is flooded, I forget just how lucky I am to have the GBW cycle path, cause the roads are bloody dangerous!
I mean which part of the sentence, 'Road Closed, Flood' do motorists not understand?


----------



## fossyant (10 Feb 2014)

Muddy, very muddy is how I would describe the ride home. Added an extra 2.5 miles by following the river Mersey. The trans pennine here is mainly a grass bank or mud as you might call it. The tree fellers had been busy though, as one section had involved ducking under two fallen trees, these have now been cut up. No chance for cycling limbo now.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (10 Feb 2014)

dave r said:


> It's like a stuck record here at the moment, dry pleasant ride in, wet ride home with a head wind, most commutes have been like that for ages.


It is getting a bit repetitive now isn't it ! More of the same tomorrow... and Wednesday.....


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2014)

Miserable weather again, took the short route as I had an early meeting. I have a couple of junctions on my commute where you have to watch the 'right filter' follow my leaders - i.e. the filter turns off, but people still gamble.

The trick is to roll off from green slowly whilst carefully watching the traffic turning right. Bear in mind there are two lanes of traffic with me at both these junctions.

I roll through, but see a 106 is gunning for the late dash, I slow but keep rolling. Driver starts to slow, but keeps coming (cars behind me). She doesn't stop, and by now I am in the firing line. She even starts revving her engine !!! I am afraid rather a few expletives were shouted at the car.

I did not, however, feel the need to smash off wing mirrors or kick the car. Maybe I'm weird, or maybe some cyclists need to take a chill pill. Two wrongs don't make a right !


----------



## MisterStan (11 Feb 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Back on the roads, as the GBW is flooded, I forget just how lucky I am to have the GBW cycle path, cause the roads are bloody dangerous!
> I mean which part of the sentence, 'Road Closed, Flood' do motorists not understand?


Are you using the Low Road Kev? I am using the A14 for a junction in the mornings and then that cut through back to the A14 in the evening (going past the Low Road).


----------



## HLaB (11 Feb 2014)

GrasB said:


> I got wet.. that is all.


Not much different for me this morning


----------



## MisterStan (11 Feb 2014)

A real slog with 22 miles of debilitating headwinds. My average speed took a kicking this morning.

Edit: dry though!


----------



## Gez73 (11 Feb 2014)

Quiet but very wet this morning's commute! On earlies so on the road before 5am. Still raining now and dull out too. Yesterday was actually nice. Shame. G


----------



## ianrauk (11 Feb 2014)

fossyant said:


> Miserable weather again, took the short route as I had an early meeting. I have a couple of junctions on my commute where you have to watch the 'right filter' follow my leaders - i.e. the filter turns off, but people still gamble.
> 
> The trick is to roll off from green slowly whilst carefully watching the traffic turning right. Bear in mind there are two lanes of traffic with me at both these junctions.
> 
> ...




C'mon Fossy, you know it doesn't work like that. When talking about wing mirrors or kicking cars, we are not talking numpty behaviour of which your lady car driver friend seemed to be guilty, but out and out aggressive, moronic bullying by car drivers, which does go on. I am surprised at you with your comments.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Feb 2014)

And on the commute front. Mild but drizzle rain.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Feb 2014)

Wet and windy and I got lost. Got to work a bit early so thought I would just go round the esate to round the mileage up, 2 miles later found my bearings and scurried another mile back to work


----------



## Leodis (11 Feb 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Wet and windy and I got lost. Got to work a bit early so thought I would just go round the esate to round the mileage up, 2 miles later found my bearings and scurried another mile back to work



How can you get lost going around in circles 

The ride was wet, windy, slow and painful and that was the short route.


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2014)

ianrauk said:


> C'mon Fossy, you know it doesn't work like that. When talking about wing mirrors or kicking cars, we are not talking numpty behaviour of which your lady car driver friend seemed to be guilty, but out and out aggressive, moronic bullying by car drivers, which does go on. I am surprised at you with your comments.


 
I probably should have put a  in there, but you can't go round hitting cars up here, there aren't enough cyclists, and I stand out and I am recognisable. I also see the same cars day in day out ! There is no critical mass of cyclists outside London. 

Best action is just to note the registration and report them - GMP certainly took action when that happened to me. Details went against then car which already had previous !


----------



## potsy (11 Feb 2014)

fossyant said:


> Miserable weather again, took the short route as I had an early meeting. I have a couple of junctions on my commute where you have to watch the 'right filter' follow my leaders - i.e. the filter turns off, but people still gamble.
> 
> The trick is to roll off from green slowly whilst carefully watching the traffic turning right. Bear in mind there are two lanes of traffic with me at both these junctions.
> 
> ...


Was this A560/Councillor lane junction?
Used to get loads of it there on the way home, other was bottom of Lancy hill going towards Stockport, muppets following the car in front or just plain 'trying it on' either way with the ASL the cyclists are usually first in the firing line.


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2014)

potsy said:


> Was this A560/Councillor lane junction?
> Used to get loads of it there on the way home, other was bottom of Lancy hill going towards Stockport, muppets following the car in front or just plain 'trying it on' either way with the ASL the cyclists are usually first in the firing line.


 
Stockport Road at Vernon Park Bredbury - I'm headding East, traffic from Portwood have a 'filter' first. Same at the top of St Mary's Way near nissan when headding towards Offerton - exactly the same, filter gambling. Lancy hill is another !


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (11 Feb 2014)

Got soaked this morning, that is all


----------



## Origamist (11 Feb 2014)

Cold, v wet and windy...again.

This morning I found myself staring at the bottom of my front mudguard and noticed that it was still firing drips at my shoes and shins. I then thought about axolotls and wished I was one....

The weather is addling my senses.


----------



## dave r (11 Feb 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> It is getting a bit repetitive now isn't it ! More of the same tomorrow... and Wednesday.....



The weather was reversed today, wet in the morning but dry at night, I got wet this morning just getting the car out.


----------



## Origamist (11 Feb 2014)

Horizontal sleet and hail. Could barely see 5m ahead.

To punish the weather gods, I'm getting the train tomorrow and going to the pub after work.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Feb 2014)

dave r said:


> The weather was reversed today, wet in the morning but dry at night, I got wet this morning just getting the car out.



Snap. Very wet ride in this morning but tonight was dry, not cold and not windy.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Feb 2014)

Seems we are getting things better in SE London. A mild, dry, non windy ride home again. We have had rain showers during the day but cleared up for the commute. Tomorrow is looking grim though.


----------



## Leodis (11 Feb 2014)

Siling down when I left work, too the safe option and soon realised that neoprene gloves are pretty crap in the wet and cold (well the ones I have), then the crazy drivers started with their death moves and to finish off slush on the road to home, I soon realised what it was at 25 mph and was a sheepish slow down and pootle home


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (11 Feb 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Are you using the Low Road Kev? I am using the A14 for a junction in the mornings and then that cut through back to the A14 in the evening (going past the Low Road).



Yesterday I came home the old way, Bridge Street, Castle Hill, Girton, Airfield, etc etc. Went down the Low Road, its flooded, just under a foot, but its better as its closed to cars so you can go down the middle. The bit I hate is from Longstanton to Swavesey, and from Swavesey to Fen Drayton, No Mans Land I call it, where when it was raining it was a bit hairy.
So tonight came back all the way on the GBW to Swavesey and then back via the road. I think its 19 miles and I got in at 6.45.
I saw you swoosh across the Histon junction!
So tomorrow I am not sure which way I will go, the longer, car free and less stress on my rear wheel, or the quicker 17 miles....
Its just rubbish, I am really fed up with over 2 months of this weather, like you said head wind all the way in today, and the wind was no help coming home either.
St Ives has become an island, its shoot.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (11 Feb 2014)

Absolutely racked off with the weather at 5am this morning so took the car instead. 
Tomorrows forecast looks a barrel of laughs too ! Up to 62 mph gusts early evening


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 Feb 2014)

Shouted tw4t at an oncoming van driver who was trying to force me off the road. Then noticed a mum of one my son's friends on the pavement a few feet further down the road .


----------



## biggs682 (11 Feb 2014)

had a 200 metre section covered with spilt diesel fuel , bike was all over the place but we stayed upright not sure how


----------



## 400bhp (11 Feb 2014)

Origamist said:


> Horizontal sleet and hail. Could barely see 5m ahead.
> 
> To punish the weather gods, I'm getting the train tomorrow and going to the pub after work.



Same-got attacked by hail and sleet. No pub for me, just the hybrid tomorrow.


----------



## Kookas (11 Feb 2014)

biggs682 said:


> had a 200 metre section covered with spilt diesel fuel , bike was all over the place but we stayed upright not sure how



My entire road was covered in a long, continuous strip of diesel, clearly laid down by a bus. Didn't seem to have any grip issues though; it seemed fine.


----------



## uclown2002 (12 Feb 2014)

First time out on spiked tyres. 1-2 inches of snow, sub-zero temp and managed 20 miles to work setting out at 0400hrs. Loved it!


----------



## 400bhp (12 Feb 2014)

On the hybrid, mainly along paths today. Hard work into the wind.

Relatively nice change though - 30+mph winds forecast on the way back...


----------



## Leodis (12 Feb 2014)

Bottled it, ice covering our road but I think the main roads are clear but looking at the heavy rain and wind tonight!! After previous experience of shoot driving in these conditions its just not worth it.


----------



## MisterStan (12 Feb 2014)

Last night was windy again - not in a helpful way. One close pass, close enough for me to bang his rear window. The guy behind him at the next junction told me that too!

No ice here this morning, just that bloody wind again/still. Currently i'm doing 21.5 miles each way. When it's not flooded I can get to work in 18 miles..... I don't mind the extra miles, but it's nice to have the choice!


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (12 Feb 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> First time out on spiked tyres. 1-2 inches of snow, sub-zero temp and managed 20 miles to work setting out at 0400hrs. Loved it!



I haven't used my ice bike once this winter, I'll need to get it out and give it the once over, it's probably seized up lol

This mornings commute was another windy affair, just for a change!


----------



## MisterStan (12 Feb 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Yesterday I came home the old way, Bridge Street, Castle Hill, Girton, Airfield, etc etc. Went down the Low Road, its flooded, just under a foot, but its better as its closed to cars so you can go down the middle. The bit I hate is from Longstanton to Swavesey, and from Swavesey to Fen Drayton, No Mans Land I call it, where when it was raining it was a bit hairy.
> So tonight came back all the way on the GBW to Swavesey and then back via the road. I think its 19 miles and I got in at 6.45.
> I saw you swoosh across the Histon junction!
> So tomorrow I am not sure which way I will go, the longer, car free and less stress on my rear wheel, or the quicker 17 miles....
> ...


Came up the Low Road this morning - water just below my BB!


----------



## Angry Blonde (12 Feb 2014)

I peddled home at 3am really icy paths, roads like ice rinks and snowing, still have all my teeth, even added a couple of miles to my trip


----------



## fossyant (12 Feb 2014)

Long route, as last nights hail then a little snow had melted overnight (was starting to freeze as I went to bed). Hard slog on the outward journey and extended loop, but a nice wind assisted couple of miles (out of 14) meant I outsprinted a car from lights and it didn't catch me for about half a mile. Filtering past a long queue of traffic, got a white van monkey flash his lights and stick the vees up coming towards me, he got  back at him !


----------



## ianrauk (12 Feb 2014)

Once again, London get's lucky. A mild dry morning for the commute though a bit of wind. Heavy rain expected later.


----------



## mangid (12 Feb 2014)

Worst commute home for a long time last night.

Idiots passing close and shouting get on the cycle path (when I was doing 24+ trying to concentrate on the next pothole I know is there)
People deciding cleaning their windows just as they pass. 
BIG scary moment on a road which is being resurfaced. 
Black top had been removed, raised metal work everywhere, rough surface, we all know the deal. Worse though, a strip had been left on the side where some cars had parked, leaving a 20+m parallel ridge of may 3-4cm. Hadn't seen it, bucking bronco time, started to think, F**K this is going to hurt as the bike leapt right into the path of car behind, really thought I was going down, but somehow relaxed thru it and the bike straightened itself out. 

Phoned 101 and after 20minutes waiting got thru somebody and they got in touch with the highways authority. Would have felt terrible if I'd done nothing and something had happened.
This morning was nice though


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Feb 2014)

mangid said:


> Worst commute home for a long time last night.
> 
> Idiots passing close and shouting get on the cycle path (when I was doing 24+ trying to concentrate on the next pothole I know is there)
> People deciding cleaning their windows just as they pass.
> ...



Well done for taking the trouble to phone it in !


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Feb 2014)

Icy ride in on Monday morning, wheelspin here & there up the hills and a bit of wayward back wheel... 23mm tyres !
Otherwise not bad at all at the moment. In South Glos there are big puddles on the roads and potholes emerging. Due for a wet ride here & there but with waterproof trousers & jacket I say "bring it on" !


----------



## EthelF (12 Feb 2014)

To the woman* in the red Night Vision jacket on Albert Embankment at around 8:45 this morning: chill! Are you always this shouty or were you having a really bad day? I almost got the impression that you don't enjoy cycling (which is just plain weird).
Yes, the approach to the Lambeth Palace roundabout was snarled up and some motorcyclists were using the feeder bike lane, but did that really merit shrieking at them at the top of your voice? Ditto the coach driver blocking the junction? And yes, pedestrians did have the audacity to cross Embankment on the red man when your right filter turned green, but did you really have to unleash that bloodcurdling war cry (inspired perhaps by the nearby statue of Boadicea)?
But most importantly, before hurling abuse at others you might like to get your own house in order? Such as not cutting up other road users when suddenly deciding to filter on the right rather than the left? Of course you have no idea you did that as 1) you didn't bother to look and 2) I don't turn into a Banshee when on my bike.
Thanks

* Normally I would refer to someone as a lady, but on the evidence presented this was no lady


----------



## Leodis (12 Feb 2014)

EthelF said:


> To the woman* in the red Night Vision jacket on Albert Embankment at around 8:45 this morning: chill! Are you always this shouty or were you having a really bad day? I almost got the impression that you don't enjoy cycling (which is just plain weird).
> Yes, the approach to the Lambeth Palace roundabout was snarled up and some motorcyclists were using the feeder bike lane, but did that really merit shrieking at them at the top of your voice? Ditto the coach driver blocking the junction? And yes, pedestrians did have the audacity to cross Embankment on the red man when your right filter turned green, but did you really have to unleash that bloodcurdling war cry (inspired perhaps by the nearby statue of Boadicea)?
> But most importantly, before hurling abuse at others you might like to get your own house in order? Such as not cutting up other road users when suddenly deciding to filter on the right rather than the left? Of course you have no idea you did that as 1) you didn't bother to look and 2) I don't turn into a Banshee when on my bike.
> Thanks
> ...



Probs time of month... 

I'll get my coat...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Feb 2014)

Leicester seemed to be in its own weather bubble this morning. Was dry and mild, though wind was picking up a very relaxed and enjoyable ride into work. Is raining now and the wind is a bit stronger, going to be fun going home.


----------



## Markymark (12 Feb 2014)

Cycled along the road following a guy on a road bike do around 2 miles along the path (mostly all not shared, but fully for pedestrians), slowing slightly to pass pedestrians but not much. Funnily he had a hi-viz saying something about "Be good don't walk on by" and a Christian cross. Didn't bat an eyelid when I told him paths were for pedestrians and that he was being selfish. The Christian spirit he is clearly wanting to preach does not cover letting people walk on the paths without fear of being ridden into by a selfish idiot.


----------



## Beebo (12 Feb 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Heavy rain expected later.


 The rain has arrived in London. Let's hope it's gone by home time!


----------



## Dmcd33 (12 Feb 2014)

wilkotom said:


> Wow - I got hit last night going through Mitcham too, rear-ended going through the lights heading toward Commonside / Cricket Green and then got pulled along by the car's wing mirror which had hooked into my handlebar before it broke.
> 
> Fortunately I managed to keep upright, but the dozy woman driving didn't bother to stop, she sped off as fast as she could through the pedestrian crossing down toward Cricket Green. Makes me wonder if she was uninsured. No idea how she managed to hit me - I had all of 4 rear lights on, 2 steady, 2 flashing... I've reported it to Roadsafe for all the good it'll do.


 I do this route every day and know the road/roads your talking about. I tend to take the lane at those pinch points so the car has no choice but to wait. I think your experiences on here confirm that I am probably doing the correct thing.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Feb 2014)

Beebo said:


> The rain has arrived in London. Let's hope it's gone by home time!




And strong winds too


----------



## HLaB (12 Feb 2014)

Dry commute for me this morning, the only thing different is I decided to follow a cycle route sign it took me out to a road which I usually turn left into avoid the chaos cycle down at night, so this was a right turn and I expected to be waiting a while for a gap but the road actually went quiet as I approached.

PS it looks like I'll be soaked to night


----------



## 4F (12 Feb 2014)

Nice ride in with a light wind and maybe a bit nippy. No rain here yet although the wind has picked up


----------



## bonker (12 Feb 2014)

Great wind-assisted ride in this morning. Hope the rain stops before home time.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Feb 2014)

Really nasty out their in SE London at mo... won't be a nice commute home.
And you be careful too @Beebo


----------



## 4F (12 Feb 2014)

Storm "Big girls blouse" has now arrived. Headwind home, bring it on


----------



## glenn forger (12 Feb 2014)

I just made it home before the rain started. There was a jogger doing a fair pace, as I passed I said "Wind's getting up!"

he replied in a broad Norwich accent:

"That is, ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha !"


----------



## Kookas (12 Feb 2014)

Weather was crap today.


----------



## Angry Blonde (12 Feb 2014)

ill be leaving at four to peddle to work, and back again at three am, trees are bending backwards and lashing rain, looks fun.....shall i take the car.....nah i like a challenge


----------



## hennbell (12 Feb 2014)

The app indicated -20 C not to bad for a winter commute. The app failed to point out wind gust are up to 50 km/h and head on.
Nearly lost a testicle as it froze off and started to roll away...


----------



## dave r (12 Feb 2014)

That was entertaining, cold dry morning with a nice tail wind, slow hard ride home into a strong gusting head wind with a little rain in it, tucked in as best I could on bull horns, and remembering to keep my elbows tucked in, banging the pedals round as hard as I could and only making 15-16mph, places where I'd normally be topping 20mph I was flat out making 17-18mph, the commute took an extra 10 minutes.


----------



## User33236 (12 Feb 2014)

Nice fast cycle ride UP HILL on the way home tonight thanks to a strong tailwind


----------



## HLaB (12 Feb 2014)

Well the weather was 10x better than forecast, media over hype I suspect  The only thing of note, I took my eye off the ball & had a brown trouser moment. Got to a junction where both roads give way, my instinc was to stop as I was turning right, which I did but the opposing driver waved me on. Turning right I was too busy watching him, that I drifted a bit close to a parked car, fortunately not too close as, as I was passing the door flew open, probably caught by the wind.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Feb 2014)

Damn that was bloody hard work. The wind was a killer, but at least there was no rain. A couple of times I was cycling so hard but only reaching about 12mph on the flat.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Feb 2014)

That was hard work, got blown off the cycle path, luckily onto grass and I stayed on the bike. My lad was not so lucky, wind took him off his bike, the bike is okay though.

At least it was a good workout


----------



## fossyant (12 Feb 2014)

Bloody hell that was mental.

Did 14 miles this morning, then 5 early afternoon, then 17 in this crazy wind. 8 mph, out of the saddle, wrestling the bars on a 78" fixed. Grrrrr.

I am either badass or crazy for doing 36 miles in this. Getting the training in though. 

Oh and forgot one of the golden rules when cleaning a fixed chain. Mickling it, and guess who got his thumb too close to the rear sprocket. Fortunately I had remembered the other rule of not spinning the chain fast. By heck that stung. Was lucky enough I had a rag round my thumb, but the sprocket dug into my nail. Nice bruise under there now. Still stinging.


----------



## fossyant (12 Feb 2014)

Local news is all about downed trees, traffic chaos, trucks blown over, motorways shut. No problem on my bike. Went via the airport near Heald Green, and I'd not want to be in a plane today, they were all over the shop landing. I'll stick to my bike.


----------



## glenn forger (12 Feb 2014)

fossyant said:


> I'd not want to be in a plane today


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (12 Feb 2014)

Hellish today coming home

I need a vacation


----------



## 400bhp (12 Feb 2014)

fossyant said:


> Bloody hell that was mental.
> 
> Did 14 miles this morning, then 5 early afternoon, then 17 in this crazy wind. 8 mph, out of the saddle, wrestling the bars on a 78" fixed. Grrrrr.
> 
> ...


What time did you leave? The wind was mental, never seen it so bad, tree down on wythenshawe rd, could hear tree branches cracking as I am riding. Glad I was partly off road, actually did some pavement cycling for a bit.
some twats driving, taking no account of the conditions.
got back on my street to find the neighbours bins scattered and glass bottles everywhere. Did a quick tidy but god knows how long it will stay upright (annoyingly they leave the bins outside the house all the time and never on their property).


----------



## glenn forger (12 Feb 2014)

How scary would it be if you were on that plane with a retired cop and his ex-hooker girlfriend, a nun, some jive-talking boyz from the hood and a little girl who urgently needs a transplant!


----------



## fossyant (12 Feb 2014)

Left Manchester about 3:15. Went past my office but carried on. Good job as they closed at 3:45 but I had been out of email contact. Came out via A34 then jinked back down Mosley Rd, down Parrs Wood Rd then Palletine before working my way through Sharston, past Wythenshawe, then back via Heald Green.

The direct route home would have been 9 miles. Got home about 4.30.


----------



## Origamist (12 Feb 2014)

Glad I wasn't on the bike. Left work and watched a woman get blown off her feet at Salford. Others were clinging onto lamp posts and bollards! Held one girl's hand as we walked backwards into the gales. 

It was surreal, funny and a bit scary. Stayed in the pub for 3 hours. They locked the door due to the wind. Am now on a special train service home in first class. 

Looking forward to riding in tmrw.


----------



## DCLane (12 Feb 2014)

Left early as Bridgewater Place in Leeds was being shut; got through as they were putting the cones out. (the same Bridgewater Place where I was blown over in December in a 70mph wind since they left it open to pedestrians!)

Huge headwind/crosswind all the way home, which isn't good as it was mostly uphill. 3-4 other cycle commuters as well, all getting blown over the place in the wind/rain. Not good!

On the good side, I made it home safely


----------



## fossyant (12 Feb 2014)

Origamist said:


> Glad I wasn't on the bike. Left work and watched a woman get blown off her feet at Salford. Others were clinging onto lamp posts and bollards! Held one girl's hand as we walked backwards into the gales.
> 
> It was surreal, funny and a bit scary. Stayed in the pub for 3 hours. They locked the door due to the wind. Am now on a special train service home in first class.
> 
> Looking forward to riding in tmrw.



You hissed....


----------



## dave r (12 Feb 2014)

fossyant said:


> Bloody hell that was mental.
> 
> Did 14 miles this morning, then 5 early afternoon, then 17 in this crazy wind. 8 mph, out of the saddle, wrestling the bars on a 78" fixed. Grrrrr.
> 
> ...



I did the same thing when cleaning the chain on my fixed the other week, black nail and a chunk out of the side of my finger, claret everywhere and a lot of bad language. I think rule 9 applies to all of us who were pedalling today.


----------



## Angry Blonde (13 Feb 2014)

woa that was hard work at two am, leaning overon my bike to stop up, wind in face all the way, ahh well look forward to it all again the morra


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (13 Feb 2014)

The same as others have said for last nights commute home, hellish wind - side swiping me for the first 8 miles then bang on headwind for the next 7. In places I was flat out at 7 mph ! Nice to hear there were no bad offs for any CC'ers, think we all well deserve that first Spring ride that's just around the corner....


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (13 Feb 2014)

Well this mornings commute was an improvement on last night's


----------



## jagman.2003 (13 Feb 2014)

Glad I didn't ride yesterday. Wind was terrible here. Work building was moving & creaking..! Trees down on way home. Already to ride today, no real wind. But temperature was dropping fast so conseded 


MickeyBlueEyes said:


> The same as others have said for last nights commute home, hellish wind - side swiping me for the first 8 miles then bang on headwind for the next 7. In places I was flat out at 7 mph ! Nice to hear there were no bad offs for any CC'ers, think we all well deserve that first Spring ride that's just around the corner....


Looking forward to & planning that spring ride...!


----------



## BSRU (13 Feb 2014)

Ice bike used this morning but within 10 minutes of leaving the house no sign of any ice, oh well it's good exercise for my legs.
Seems to be every time I'm on studded tyres I'm overtaken by the roadie on his carbon Giant road bike. He seemed to be trying quite hard today but only pulled away very slowly even going up the hill.


----------



## Beebo (13 Feb 2014)

Sorry to hear that others are having a bad time of it.
London was slightly damp, mild and not very windy.


----------



## fossyant (13 Feb 2014)

Debris all over the shop. A few big trees down, one blocking half of Styal Road causing chaos. Longer route in today, bright sun and still a bit breezy !


----------



## HLaB (13 Feb 2014)

A pretty quiet commute for me apart from the first SMIDSY. NB when the car on the left of you on a rbt approach is stopped/ giving way, its probably stopped for a reason, ie giving way to circulating traffic


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2014)

Beebo said:


> Sorry to hear that others are having a bad time of it.
> London was slightly damp, mild and not very windy.




Yep, much better this morning. Though did wake up to the sound of rain beating down on the conservatory. Though it always sounds worse then it really is. It stopped raining 2 minutes or so after I had left the house.

Traffic though.. blimey 'twas a mare.


----------



## Origamist (13 Feb 2014)

A large tree had fallen on Davenport Lane, Mobberley. Impassable for motor traffic, but I went into CX mode and clumsily clambered over the trunk and branches. A nearby homeowner came out to inspect the damage and complained that she could not have the wood for her fire as the tree was in a conservation area! Another tree down on the Bridgewater Canal path (Dane Road area) – luckily it was not fully blocking the path.

Less traffic on the road, but a few rogue wheelie bins and hoardings, lots of fugitive vegetation and detritus of all shapes and sizes.
Was a clear morning, with a bit of ice, a bit of wind and no rain! A great improvement…


----------



## apb (13 Feb 2014)

Icy head wind this morning. thought i was doing it tough we i came across my neighbour on a 3 speed sit up and beg taking her daughter to nursery.


----------



## Hacienda71 (13 Feb 2014)

Took a longer route in this morning. Came across a VW Polo crushed by a tree on Foden Lane still with it's hazards flashing, then coming into Gawsworth near Macclesfield a dog walker stopped me to say there was a tree across the road and I would have to go across the fields. Got to the tree and managed to go under the three foot gap below it much to the amusement of the motorcyclist on his phone on the other side. Don't think he was expecting a lycra lout to pop out from under the tree dragging a bike with him.


----------



## GrasB (13 Feb 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Took a longer route in this morning. Came across a VW Polo crushed by a tree on Foden Lane still with it's hazards flashing, then coming into Gawsworth near Macclesfield a dog walker stopped me to say there was a tree across the road and I would have to go across the fields. Got to the tree and *managed to go under the three foot gap below* it much to the amusement of the motorcyclist on his phone on the other side. Don't think he was expecting a lycra lout to pop out from under the tree dragging a bike with him.


Just don't try that trick at speed, you end up with broken bones... I'm talking from experience!


----------



## MissTillyFlop (13 Feb 2014)

Today I discovered National Cycle Route 21 and I had a glorious cycle into work on my new wheels (Ridgeback Voyage)!

It's like the winding hills and valleys of Yorkshire. But in Catford...

Sun shining, dogs being walked, chirping "Mornin'" to everyone I passed!

Lalalalalalala! Life is good.


----------



## ManiaMuse (13 Feb 2014)

Chain kept on skipping yesterday evening and hopping down to the small ring. Thought it was just my front derailleur needing adjusting so was going to have a fiddle this morning but then noticed a chain link plate was missing on one side. Bit annoying as it's only been on the bike a few months and probably only done about 1000 miles. Managed to ride it to work but then noticed another plate on the opposite side of the chain is looking decidedly like someone has had a nibble as well eek!

Have ordered myself a new chain and chain tool. Hopefully I can figure out how to use them when they arrive.

But just wondering how long can I cycle on a dodgy chain before it goes kaboom and I end up flying over the handlebars? I'm spinning like a madman in a low gear on the small ring to put minimal pressure on it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Feb 2014)

Not anywhere near as strong as last night, but the wind was bitterly cold this morning, despite my predictions (or more accurately the BBC predictions) I've not used the ice bike since Monday


----------



## BSRU (13 Feb 2014)

ManiaMuse said:


> Chain kept on skipping yesterday evening and hopping down to the small ring. Thought it was just my front derailleur needing adjusting so was going to have a fiddle this morning but then noticed a chain link plate was missing on one side. Bit annoying as it's only been on the bike a few months and probably only done about 1000 miles. Managed to ride it to work but then noticed another plate on the opposite side of the chain is looking decidedly like someone has had a nibble as well eek!
> 
> Have ordered myself a new chain and chain tool. Hopefully I can figure out how to use them when they arrive.
> 
> But just wondering how long can I cycle on a dodgy chain before it goes kaboom and I end up flying over the handlebars? I'm spinning like a madman in a low gear on the small ring to put minimal pressure on it.


Mine chain is playing up and needs changing, chain wear tool indicates over 0.75 but still well under 1.0.
But it has done well over 5,000km(3,000 miles), even when I used Shimano chains they lasted over 3,200km(2,000 miles), 1,000 miles seems very short indeed.
Main problem with an old chain is it wears out other components faster, i.e. rear cassette and chain rings.
Changing a chain is very simple, just get the length right and join, even easier with a power link.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (13 Feb 2014)

Another gruelling 1 hr 20 coming home.
Thankfully tomorrow is Friday the end of the week.

I am getting tired of this weather now!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (13 Feb 2014)

Out, damn'd Friday legs, out I say! 







The problem with 300 hilly commuting km per week is that sometimes the legs want nothing of it. My legs hurt.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (13 Feb 2014)

Normal commute and nothing of any real interest, apart from, where has all the speed gone out of my legs ! ? ! ?


----------



## 400bhp (13 Feb 2014)

This morning's obstacle:


----------



## young Ed (13 Feb 2014)

400bhp said:


> This morning's obstacle:
> 
> View attachment 38058
> 
> ...


nothing but a leaf in the road what are you on about?!

my 'commute' wake up at half 6 hear rain still pouring down outside say to myself f' it  i'll get my mum to give me a lift to the bus!  falls back to sleep 
Cheers Ed


----------



## Fiona R (13 Feb 2014)

Only two days ridden out of my four commute days this week, Mon and today.....only got a bit wet on the way in and it was still sort of light at 5.30 and a tail wind and no rain coming home. As good as it gets


----------



## User33236 (13 Feb 2014)

Today's return journey was the first day this year I've got home before it got dark. Bring on more


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2014)

User33236 said:


> Today's return journey was the first day this year I've got home before it got dark. Bring on more




I did notice when leaving work this evening that it was noticeably lighter.


----------



## HLaB (14 Feb 2014)

A short direct commute for me as I wanted back for a ride. What was nice it was my first entire AM and PM commute in the light :-)


----------



## David Parry (14 Feb 2014)

Bright ride into work this morning in the Vancouver area, with a southerly 10 knot wind . . sun getting warm again. Winds calmed out for the ride home . . in darkness. My brother spotted a Robin on the weekend. The edge of spring is in sight!


----------



## BSRU (14 Feb 2014)

Commute in started dry but within 45 minutes strong winds accompanied by heavy rain arrived and it was cold.
Still enjoyable especially when filtering past all the cars


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Feb 2014)

Very weird in Leicester this morning. Set off in lovely dry conditions and not much wind, so I head out into the sticks. Notice it is icy so head back into town, then started to notice pockets of ice in town, I would ride by parked cars and they were thickly frosted, then a few houses down the cars were all clear, go down one street frosty road, next street completely clear and so on and so.

If the weather forecast is correct it is going to be a wet ride home.


----------



## fossyant (14 Feb 2014)

Not the best of commutes.

Up and ready, porridge down the cake hole. No noticable ice, so out with the fixed. Meeting in Manchester, but had time to make a 18 mile route in. Got about 7 miles in and noticed the front had gone spongy. Bounced the front whilst riding, yup, slow puncture.

Right this will be fixed in 5 mins. Double checked tyre. Put in tube, fitted tyre. Ah, pump isn't getting purchase - long valve tubes weren't "long valved" enough for my new wheels (30mm deep) Argh. Fitted second spare, the same.

Pumped up punctured tube and found a tiny hole - not easy at the side of a busy noisy road. Out with the glue and a patch. Tidied up mess and slapped tube back in (glue still wet). Pumped up. By now I'd lost 30 minutes - argh never had such a bad repair. 

Decided as was now late, and was running a dodgy repair, I'd head for the office instead. Repair held. I've fortunately got a brand new tube in the office that's 48mm rather than 42mm so it fits.

What a numpty. Should have double checked I still had long valved tubes after the pot hole snake bite a few weeks ago.

Oh, and the meeting in Manchester got cancelled after I phoned in - folk on leave !


----------



## fossyant (14 Feb 2014)

Forecast seems about right, wind picking up and it's started to rain. Rain radar showing storm progress quite effectively.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Feb 2014)

vile here in the south east.
Luckily it's my usual friday off work.


----------



## BSRU (14 Feb 2014)

On a very short commute home for lunch I timed it just right, heavens opened, wind upped is game big time.
It was fine apart from the bridge of my nose was so cold it was painful when going straight into the wind.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Feb 2014)

Question of order. If you pop home on a dinner time do you class that as a commute? Reason I ask is I have a commuter mileage target for the year and it seems an easy way to build the commuter miles up.


----------



## fossyant (14 Feb 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Question of order. If you pop home on a dinner time do you class that as a commute? Reason I ask is I have a commuter mileage target for the year and it seems an easy way to build the commuter miles up.


 
Yes. !


----------



## fossyant (14 Feb 2014)

Quck question.

Where the hell have my brake pads gone !

Fitted in January, looking like I'll need new ones within a couple of weeks !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Feb 2014)

fossyant said:


> Yes. !



Good lad, my commuter mileage has just increased by a good 50 miles


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Feb 2014)

fossyant said:


> Quck question.
> 
> Where the hell have my brake pads gone !
> 
> Fitted in January, looking like I'll need new ones within a couple of weeks !



Know what you mean there !

At least your rims should be OK still if the pads are wearing so easily. Perhaps clean the rims with a gentle scouring pad ?


----------



## BSRU (14 Feb 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Question of order. If you pop home on a dinner time do you class that as a commute? Reason I ask is I have a commuter mileage target for the year and it seems an easy way to build the commuter miles up.


I always do but it is such a small part of the total as I live very close to work(3km away).


----------



## BSRU (14 Feb 2014)

fossyant said:


> Quck question.
> 
> Where the hell have my brake pads gone !
> 
> Fitted in January, looking like I'll need new ones within a couple of weeks !


I have had the same problem, brand new SwissStop EHP's put on over Christmas holiday and just ordered another set as the current set will not last much longer.


----------



## BSRU (14 Feb 2014)

For anyone commuting home later, the wind has picked up considerably and forecast only to get stronger


----------



## fossyant (14 Feb 2014)

BSRU said:


> For anyone commuting home later, the wind has picked up considerably and forecast only to get stronger


 
Had a text from the missus saying it was blowing her car about. Said I'll be OK as the bike is full of shopping from M&S and weighs a tonne !


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (14 Feb 2014)

My brake pads have been going down like there made of cheese to this winter. It's raining and windy yay, and it will be blowing straight into my face all the way home, I'll put money on it!


----------



## HLaB (14 Feb 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Question of order. If you pop home on a dinner time do you class that as a commute? Reason I ask is I have a commuter mileage target for the year and it seems an easy way to build the commuter miles up.


I don't, I file it under transport miles but at the end of the day its up to you, 16,000 commuting miles for you ;-)
In answer to the brakepad topic. I used swisstop once and found them shocking for wear and whilst slightly better in the wet, it didn't justify it for me.
My commute was a pretty quiet one tonight; a little drizzly but no where near as bad as it looked.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (14 Feb 2014)

Well thank the maker that's over, very possibly the worse week of 5 years of commuting by bike. You get days of bad weather, you may get a couple but not 5 in a row.
3 times this week I nearly got off and walked because the wind was so strong. The flooding, relentless rain and gales. Unreal.
But that's it I am off for 2 weeks, no more biking for 16 days! Time to re group, get my shoot together as they say and hope that when I am back in March the weather has become normal again.

Be careful out there peeps.

Kev


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Feb 2014)

HLaB said:


> I don't, I file it under transport miles but at the end of the day its up to you, 16,000 commuting miles for you ;-)
> In answer to the brakepad topic. I used swisstop once and found them shocking for wear and whilst slightly better in the wet, it didn't justify it for me.
> My commute was a pretty quiet one tonight; a little drizzly but no where near as bad as it looked.



I have counted them yet! Might wait until end of the year and see if I need them!

Short ride home tonight, was windy and raining and I really couldn't be bothered tonight


----------



## BSRU (14 Feb 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I have counted them yet! Might wait until end of the year and see if I need them!
> 
> Short ride home tonight, was windy and raining and I really couldn't be bothered tonight


I count any ride to and from work where I would have used the car instead of the bike.


----------



## fossyant (14 Feb 2014)

Slow ride home. Big head wind and a bike that felt like trying to surf an ocean liner with all that shopping and two bottles of wine. Those Ortliebs don't half swallow stuff up.


----------



## wilkotom (14 Feb 2014)

Windy as anything, felt like I was barely moving at times, other than randomly side to side as strong gusts grabbed me. Lots of very patient drivers though, who were happy to wait for a decent overtaking opportunity and then give me plenty of room. Oh, and one idiot bus driver who tailgated me up Brixton hill and beeped his horn at me for the crime of being blown sideways toward the kerb...


----------



## captainhastings (14 Feb 2014)

Glad to get this week out the way 100 mph wind in the chops was bit tricky. On the plus side lost few extra calories


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (14 Feb 2014)

Absolutely hated the ride home this afternoon, the wind was just relentless. Looking forward to a day off the bike tomorrow to be honest, this weeks weather has drove me nuts!


----------



## DCLane (14 Feb 2014)

Rain and headwind. Lots of it. That is all.

I feel like blown-about puddle.


----------



## DWiggy (15 Feb 2014)

Worst ride home EVER! , super strong headwind with torrential rain that stang my face! ...and the wind....im getting tired thinking about it!


----------



## I like Skol (15 Feb 2014)

Have had great commutes this week! Stayed dry so far and have been getting a super tailwind on the home journey which has knocked over 5 minutes off the normal trip 

Not sure about tonight, horrendous headwind and a good soaking this morning and still wild out there at the moment. Hopefully the wind will stay in the right direction


----------



## 400bhp (15 Feb 2014)

fossyant said:


> Quck question.
> 
> Where the hell have my brake pads gone !
> 
> Fitted in January, looking like I'll need new ones within a couple of weeks !



You're obviously not cleaning your pads and rims enough for them to wear down so fast.


----------



## EthelF (15 Feb 2014)

A very damp and blustery final commute in a rather damp and blustery week, brightened up (literally!) by sharing a fair stretch of it with a chap sporting a set of Revolights on his rims. As a self-confessed lights fetishist I have to say that those lights are awesome, phenomenally eyecatching. But not cheap, it seems.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (16 Feb 2014)

400bhp said:


> You're obviously not cleaning your pads and rims enough for them to wear down so fast.


I clean rims and pads after every ride, still need new pads .... again!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (16 Feb 2014)

A very smooth, quiet commute to work, thanks to a new headset (the old one was way overdue for replacement). Amazing how much more responsive the steering is.


----------



## potsy (16 Feb 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I clean rims and pads after every ride, still need new pads .... again!


Yes but you ride with your brakes permanently on, speedy


----------



## I like Skol (16 Feb 2014)

potsy said:


> Yes but you ride with your brakes permanently on, speedy


What's your excuse then?


----------



## fossyant (16 Feb 2014)

400bhp said:


> You're obviously not cleaning your pads and rims enough for them to wear down so fast.


I think I need to change tho ones on the Ribble. Gritty as hell after today's ride.

Good job I bought 8 sets on Friday.


----------



## 400bhp (16 Feb 2014)

8 sets?

Discobrakes?


----------



## potsy (16 Feb 2014)

fossyant said:


> Good job I bought stole 8 sets on Friday.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (16 Feb 2014)

fossyant said:


> I think I need to change tho ones on the Ribble. Gritty as hell after today's ride.
> 
> Good job I bought 8 sets on Friday.


I thought the extreme brake wear was due to me buying cheap pads, but if yours, that are probably the "creme de la creme"  wear equally fast ... I shall carry on buying cheap ones!


----------



## fossyant (16 Feb 2014)

potsy said:


>





Don't know what you are saying


----------



## fossyant (16 Feb 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I thought the extreme brake wear was due to me buying cheap pads, but if yours, that are probably the "creme de la creme"  wear equally fast ... I shall carry on buying cheap ones!



I use clarkes as they work, and stop the bike pronto.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (16 Feb 2014)

Yes I commuted today.TIA


----------



## GrasB (17 Feb 2014)

400bhp said:


> You're obviously not cleaning your pads and rims enough for them to wear down so fast.


Or he's stuck at warp factor 10... which needs a lot of brake feathering, especially on a fixed, with "*Ride It Like You Stole It!"* being his slogan this may be the reason!


----------



## martint235 (17 Feb 2014)

First commute in for over a week today. Only the second with the Marathons on the commuter and I managed to record the best time of the year so far!!!

On brake pads, I once had a set that lasted me nearly two years. My rims didn't. Now I don't mind have brake pads wear out every so often.


----------



## BSRU (17 Feb 2014)

Excellent ride in to break in a brand new chain, first 60km commute in, of 2014, with over 600m of going up.
Perfect temperature, light breeze, damp roads to start with but luckily the forecast rain has not arrived yet.
Even better, school half term so very light traffic


----------



## fossyant (17 Feb 2014)

Light rain, so just the Altura Varium needed, no waterproofs. Legs felt good after yesterday's ride (shame some other bits didn't). Gained a slow puncture that I only noticed a mile from work - guessing that's Friday's hasty repair coming unstuck.

Hurry up Halfords with my 5 bargain tubes !


----------



## HLaB (17 Feb 2014)

What a change in the weather again, today was a bit driech but totally no wind. The rowing lake path floods lifted last night so I decided to take that as its my most school traffic free route (forgetting it halfterm ). Oh well at least it was a pretty smooth ride into town.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Feb 2014)

Got to love the school half term holidays. Zero traffic on the roads made for my fastest time of the year. Which ain't bad seeing as I did a hilly 100 yesterday so today's commute was meant to be a taking it easy run in.


----------



## fossyant (17 Feb 2014)

Our schools aren't off till next week, but it was quieter today (some are off). Got to get some miles racked up then this week, as I'll not be on the bike next week as I'm off with the kids (unless I can shoot out in the evening).


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Feb 2014)

Cracking ride into work, nice and quite, little wind and I was a bit faster than usual.


----------



## 400bhp (17 Feb 2014)

No weekend riding for me. Wow, felt like I have a pair of new legs. Bit of a circular route needed on the way home. Hope it stays dry.


----------



## GrasB (17 Feb 2014)

I hate it when cars don't do 60mph between the A11 & fulbourn... they slow me down


----------



## Dmcd33 (17 Feb 2014)

Winter gloves packed away this morning! Hope it stays this way


----------



## Leodis (17 Feb 2014)

Nice ride in PR for this year but coming home it turned into a "recovery" ride.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Feb 2014)

Left work a couple of hours late so rode the direct route home and got hit by a car. Hit me on the left hand side of the rear wheel, managed to stay on the bike but the rear wheel won't spin properly, hopefully just a few spokes to replace.


----------



## 400bhp (17 Feb 2014)

wet & windy. That is all


----------



## ClaireSaud (17 Feb 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Left work a couple of hours late so rode the direct route home and got hit by a car. Hit me on the left hand side of the rear wheel, managed to stay on the bike but the rear wheel won't spin properly, hopefully just a few spokes to replace.


Oh dear, hope you are okay. Hopefully it will only be a couple of spokes to replace


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Feb 2014)

ClaireSaud said:


> Oh dear, hope you are okay. Hopefully it will only be a couple of spokes to replace



Was a fairly low speed impact so hopefully that is all it is.


----------



## stowie (17 Feb 2014)

Psychopathic black cab driver on CS2 tailgating everyone, close passing and weaving in and out of traffic just for all the cyclists to catch him back up again at every junction. Moron.

Then Walthamstow was absolutely gridlocked. I think it still is. I was being a bit smug on the cycle only to learn that the congestion was due to a 16 year old girl committing suicide off a bridge on the North Circular . Really sad to think someone so young, with a whole life in front of her, could find it so terrible as to take their life.


----------



## DCLane (17 Feb 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Left work a couple of hours late so rode the direct route home and got hit by a car. Hit me on the left hand side of the rear wheel, managed to stay on the bike but the rear wheel won't spin properly, hopefully just a few spokes to replace.


 
Ouch! Hope you got their details.

I took the 1986 Raleigh Team today as I needed to go into Dewsbury first. No sense in taking anything valuable and leaving it there as the locals may 'move' it 

An extended commute in as I (sort of) had time which was fine traffic wise as I went via the Greenway to Ossett then minor roads through Wakefield and to Leeds: 21 miles in total. The Raleigh's gears seem to have magically gone faulty though - front & rear derailleurs need re-adjusting.

Commute home was wet and I was late, so just the standard 'winter' 11-mile route.

The Raleigh Team is brilliant ... when it works. Unfortunately that's not very often


----------



## Shut Up Legs (17 Feb 2014)

I noticed a loud rattling noise coming from my front hub on the way to work today. It started getting louder, so I stopped and tried to diagnose the cause. I ended up loosening then re-tightening the quick release, and on moving again, found that the noise had completely disappeared!  This concerned me, because I had visions of the front wheel deciding to take a different route to me at some part of my ride. Normally, I'm good with securing the QRs, but I guess there's a first time for everything.


----------



## fossyant (17 Feb 2014)

400bhp said:


> wet & windy. That is all



same here


----------



## Angry Blonde (18 Feb 2014)

added three and a half mile to my journey in, just went for a mooch.......on way back done the same but it was shorter. oh well, get to explore more the morrra


----------



## Leodis (18 Feb 2014)

Not bad, PR for the year as well as been nearly killed head on by a car over taking on a bridge, too busy looking at the car she just past in anger to notice she was on the wrong side of the road and heading towards me!! Another ride with a happy ending.


----------



## martint235 (18 Feb 2014)

It's actually daylight by the time I get to work and still light when I get home in the evening!! Yay!!!!


----------



## Leodis (18 Feb 2014)

victor said:


> I noticed a loud rattling noise coming from my front hub on the way to work today. It started getting louder, so I stopped and tried to diagnose the cause. I ended up loosening then re-tightening the quick release, and on moving again, found that the noise had completely disappeared!  This concerned me, because I had visions of the front wheel deciding to take a different route to me at some part of my ride. Normally, I'm good with securing the QRs, but I guess there's a first time for everything.



Had my rear cones fail somehow on the way to Evans, there where in shock I made it there!!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (18 Feb 2014)

It's going to rain tomorrow in Melbourne!  My bike will get wet, I'll get wet...

_(damn this hot, dry endless Summer...)_


----------



## MichaelO (18 Feb 2014)

Felt quick coming in this morning. Changed my rear tyre last week & thought the gears weren't quite shifting correctly, so tried to adjust them last night. May have made them worse!!! Another attempt tonight...


----------



## BSRU (18 Feb 2014)

Lovely ride in, heavy rain stopped as I was about to set off, so wet roads but no rain and quite mild.
Very enjoyable with so few cars on the road.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Feb 2014)

Just a dull, misty day in SE Londinium Town. A little splatter of light rain but nothing bad. Wet roads though, and wet roads show how much diesel, oil and petrol there is spilt all over the roads. It's bloody everywhere.

But another lovely quick ride in due to half term zero traffic... Great stuff.


----------



## BSRU (18 Feb 2014)

Did my transformer act this morning, main road closed for sewer works which only take up about 30 metres of road but paths are not affected.
So hop of bike, become a pedestrian wheeling a bicycle, get to other side of closed road then back on bike and on my merry way.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Feb 2014)

Bike is a write off, cracked the frame  lady who hit me has agreed to pay for a replacement, but time will tell.


----------



## HLaB (18 Feb 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Left work a couple of hours late so rode the direct route home and got hit by a car. Hit me on the left hand side of the rear wheel, managed to stay on the bike but the rear wheel won't spin properly, hopefully just a few spokes to replace.


Not Good, its at times like these you need a 'don't like' button :-(

And it get worse:



> Bike is a write off, cracked the frame  lady who hit me has agreed to pay for a replacement, but time will tell.


----------



## fossyant (18 Feb 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Bike is a write off, cracked the frame  lady who hit me has agreed to pay for a replacement, but time will tell.


 
Oh bugger !!! Which bike was it ?


----------



## BSRU (18 Feb 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Left work a couple of hours late so rode the direct route home and got hit by a car. Hit me on the left hand side of the rear wheel, managed to stay on the bike but the rear wheel won't spin properly, hopefully just a few spokes to replace.


To hit you there she must have pulled out on you or turned in the road as you were passing, hopefully she pays up once she finds out that cycling equipment costs more than a few pounds.


----------



## fossyant (18 Feb 2014)

Mild and breezy but no rain. Roadworks are adding to a royal pain of a bottle neck on Styal Road, as it's not wide enough to filter - have to take my chances with a gap in the traffic timing at the 'three way' temporary lights. Simons Way is also a war zone with the Metrolink works - some huge holes.


----------



## Leodis (18 Feb 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Bike is a write off, cracked the frame  lady who hit me has agreed to pay for a replacement, but time will tell.



When the hell did this happen? Hope you are ok?

Least you will be able to rid yourself of the spesh junk


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Feb 2014)

Was the Sirrus. She'd reversed out of a drive and pulled up on the wrong side of the road, I moved out to go by and she set off and came straight into me. Going to replace it with another Sirrus I think, but might throw some extra cash at it and go for the Comp


----------



## BSRU (18 Feb 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Was the Sirrus. She'd reversed out of a drive and pulled up on the wrong side of the road, I moved out to go by and she set off and came straight into me. Going to replace it with another Sirrus I think, but might throw some extra cash at it and go for the Comp


Hopefully the financial cost may make her pay attention next time.


----------



## mangid (18 Feb 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Was the Sirrus. She'd reversed out of a drive and pulled up on the wrong side of the road, I moved out to go by and she set off and came straight into me. Going to replace it with another Sirrus I think, but might throw some extra cash at it and go for the Comp



Bummer :-( 

Does the Comp come with disc brakes now ? I've had a Sirus Pro for 10 years now and the V brakes are great, lovely bike. OH has a newer Pro which came with disc brakes, and they're the work of the devil. Alway rubbing a bit, pistons sticking, brake fluid leaks, a royal pain in the a** to maintain ...


----------



## Leodis (18 Feb 2014)

Nice bike the Sirrus disc comp. Sorry to hear about that


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Feb 2014)

mangid said:


> Bummer :-(
> 
> Does the Comp come with disc brakes now ? I've had a Sirus Pro for 10 years now and the V brakes are great, lovely bike. OH has a newer Pro which came with disc brakes, and they're the work of the devil. Alway rubbing a bit, pistons sticking, brake fluid leaks, a royal pain in the a** to maintain ...



Yes, the comp is with disc brakes. I have them on my now deceased Sirrus and haven't had problems with them.


----------



## Leodis (18 Feb 2014)

It has the 105 rear derailer as well I think, I wasnt impressed with the gear set up so went for the Whyte


----------



## Origamist (18 Feb 2014)

Mild, with a gentle tail-wind and uneventful. My kind of commute.

My new Alpkit Koala saddle bag is performing well. No thigh rub and 14litres fully expanded. Kept my kit dry yesterday and weighs about 230g. I've managed to fit bodge a rear light to the roll-top closure (get ready for a report of a missing rear light in the next 48 hours). Hopefully it will be durable, but so far, so good.

There might be a change of address in the next few months and my commute might increase...


----------



## mangid (18 Feb 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Yes, the comp is with disc brakes. I have them on my now deceased Sirrus and haven't had problems with them.



Technology marches on :-)


----------



## GrasB (18 Feb 2014)

mangid said:


> Technology marches on :-)


Since moving to disc brakes on my commute bikes I seem to do a lot less wheel truing & also I've not needed to replace a single rim.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Feb 2014)

GrasB said:


> Since moving to disc brakes on my commute bikes I seem to do a lot less wheel truing & also I've not needed to replace a single rim.




^^ Are the reasons I chose a disc braked bike for my commuter after having a wheel rim fail after 18 months of use. However I chose cable discs (BB7's) which need little adjustment, only to tighten the biting point when the pads wear. @mangid has had trouble with Hydraulic Disc Brakes, which imvho are just more things that could go wrong.


----------



## mangid (18 Feb 2014)

GrasB said:


> Since moving to disc brakes on my commute bikes I seem to do a lot less wheel truing & also I've not needed to replace a single rim.



Definitely win on rim wear :-) 

Have Mavic Ellipse on commute bike, the front is coming up for replacement after 50K miles. It's been totally maintenance free, is still true, and has over the years taken some very heavy knocks.


----------



## potsy (18 Feb 2014)

fossyant said:


> Mild and breezy but no rain. Roadworks are adding to a royal pain of a bottle neck on Styal Road, as it's not wide enough to filter - have to take my chances with a gap in the traffic timing at the 'three way' temporary lights. Simons Way is also a war zone with the Metrolink works - some huge holes.


It's an absolute mess around here and has been for a while with these metrolink works, still at least we've only got another 2 and a bit years of it 
Wythenshawe rd is the same, 3 way lights which take forever and a bomb site when you do get through, full susser would be better at the minute


----------



## dave r (18 Feb 2014)

First commute after a 4 day weekend and the first after replacing the knackered pedals and rusty toeclips on my fixed, its nice to run pedals that don't grumble, and bright shiny toeclips, wont stay that way for long, look nicer, now the fixed is back in stealth mode, smooth as silk and quieter than a church mouse. Nice routine commute and as a bonus both trips done in the light.


----------



## HLaB (18 Feb 2014)

Just a direct commute for me, I wanted to get back to the flat so I had time to let my seatpost steep in wilcos wd40 before my ride tonight, I'll re steep it tonight and hopefully be able to free it tomorrow!


----------



## Hacienda71 (18 Feb 2014)

Bit of a hilly detour in this morning which was punctuated rather annoyingly by one of the rear clips on my racebladelongs coming undone every couple of miles.  Then got hit by something small and black doing about 45 mph descending towards Macclesfield. Checked Garmin, lights, all the crap in my back pockets were still there and concluded it must have been something kicked up by a car. Looked at the bike at Lunch only to notice that the nose front bit of the guards was missing  and must have been what came of earlier. Cycled home the same way in a forlorne attempt to spot the offending bit, alas to no avail. Noticed as I cam into Wilmslow that my saddle bag was a bit loose, only to find the fecking stitching had gone where the seatpost velcro attachs. Then got home tried to get my keys out of my zip pocket, the zip is jammed, stay calm try to ease the zip open only to find the zipper come off. AAAAAAAAAAARG FFS and relax


----------



## tjones (18 Feb 2014)

I share a secure bike shed with the police at work, at the moment there are currently about 8 to 10 stolen bikes stored there. Today there was a stolen pram in the normal place I store my bike, whatever next?.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Feb 2014)

Nice uneventful ride home, was very warm, if it hadn't been for the rain I would have been tempted to do it in shorts and short sleeves.


----------



## David Parry (19 Feb 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> . . . . . stay calm . . . and relax



Rum and coke was invented for these days . . been there!


----------



## David Parry (19 Feb 2014)

Collective consciousness was grumpy this morning . . passing car clearances seemed unusually tight, a right-turning nerd tried to blocked the bike lane at a red light, and I had to fend off a right hook! Perhaps February blahs, perhaps an unrequited Valentine's day . . something was wrong!


----------



## martint235 (19 Feb 2014)

Fairly quiet day today. Road has been resurfaced in Catford gyratory which is nice but obviously there was no chance of me having 3 whole days without a set of temporary lights on my commute so I've got a new set.

Also it appears to be "Race a Cyclist into a Pinch Point" day but I must have missed the memo for that one so I was unprepared. One driver got shouted at, one got the tap on the window (ignored)


----------



## Leodis (19 Feb 2014)

Grrrr  another flat, I think it was a pinch flat due to cheap tubes but really didnt have time to inspect it as it was dumped and replaced. Other than that a cracking ride, started to think of M+ for commuting, 2 flats in 2 weeks is not good, we see how the Conti tubes last.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (19 Feb 2014)

Had a guy come past me on the way in this morning, didn't look like a novice but he clearly needs to learn a few things, so I took the chance to educate him. 
1. If you come past me on the drops giving it some then expect a race. 
2. Please make an increase from your overtaking speed for at least the next mile. 
3. If you cannot complete 2 then expect the race to be over after five seconds...... as it was this morning..... 
See you tomorrow Squire


----------



## BSRU (19 Feb 2014)

Almost taken out by a cyclist who decided to suddenly veer to the right in order to ride on the pavement. Fortunately not only had I slowed down for the overtake I gave them plenty of room just in case.
Apart from that a warm, dry and fairly windless commute in, I was over dressed a little.


----------



## Ace Ventura (19 Feb 2014)

Saw a cyclist taken down by a car this morning. I was approaching from opposite way- he was coming from Tooting Bec down to the Broadway- but from the bang I heard and the aftermath a Merc A-class pulled out of the side road and he landed on his back . Seemed to be moving ok initially, and drivers really apologetic. Couldn't offer to be a witness as didn't see enough but there were 3 others with him who could which was good. To the 5 or so behind me who slalomed past the cyclist and the stationary car without bothering to slow and see if he needed help- may you never need help yourselves 

The cs7 between Balham and Colliers Wood is such a lottery. Too many people cutting through, and many without licences I'd hypothesize


----------



## HLaB (19 Feb 2014)

A pretty quiet commute for me, the rowing lake path floods have subsided and I took that route as apart from two mini's it presents a straight roundabout free commute to town.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Feb 2014)

Cracking ride today, hardly any wind and very warm for time of year. Positively flew to work compared to some of the speeds I have been doing recently.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2014)

@martint235 , re Catford Gyratory. I always do this on my evening commute rather then going through the bus lane. More often then not it is quicker, especially if the lights are with you. The new tarmac is lovely and smooth...can get up a decent speed now without having to dodge the pot holes.

On another note, another cracking commute this morning. Fastest of the year. No traffic, dry roads and traffic lights that had the green for go gods smiling. Brilliant.

Only sour note was another cyclist on a green touring Dawes with bar end levers, looking at him, an obvious experienced cyclist. Decided to shoal in front of me at a junction and stop at a diagonal in front of me. That squire is the height of bad manners and you weren't very quick either as I had to maneouver around you when the lights change.


----------



## Origamist (19 Feb 2014)

tjones said:


> I share a secure bike shed with the police at work, at the moment there are currently about 8 to 10 stolen bikes stored there. Today there was a stolen pram in the normal place I store my bike, whatever next?.


 
Tmrw, a crying baby in the pram?

Roads are far less busy due to half-term and it's a nicer commute. The canal path is sodden and muddy, but who cares.


----------



## fossyant (19 Feb 2014)

Wet again. Just short of 32 miles yesterday and looking like it might be close on that today if I can ride the long route back from Manchester later. Got an early dart as have parents evening at 4ish !


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Feb 2014)

Nothing malfunctioned,fell off the bike or caused me any stress this morning.


----------



## I like Skol (19 Feb 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Nothing malfunctioned,fell off the bike or caused me any stress this morning.


Is it a day off?


----------



## jagman.2003 (19 Feb 2014)

Good commute in today. First for two weeks. Also with the improved weather brought the Sirrus hybrid back into service.
Running alot more slick with the 10 speed setup. Before the cassette had some noticeable jumps. Which left me either pedalling madly just below potential speed or grinding it out for only 5 mins at a time.
Pretty warm this morning, stopped to loose a layer & gained 3 colleagues cycling to work together. So had a team ride the rest of the way.


----------



## Ciar (19 Feb 2014)

Happily back in the saddle the last 4 weeks until this morning, sitting at bow flyover in the cycle lane going straight across to the mile end road, saw the car on my right mini cab was indicating to turn left, cool i can deal with that, it was when the bellend silver taxi cab behind him, decides to speed up slap on his indicator and nearly left hook me which pissed me right of. 

honestly i don't think i could have been more cautious, no indication no nothing until the last moment, then he tries to take me out, no wonder so many riders have issue with that shitty roundabout.

back to going over the flyover there and back!


----------



## MichaelO (19 Feb 2014)

Ace Ventura said:


> he was coming from Tooting Bec down to the Broadway


One of the few parts of my commute I dislike - it's quick but SO many cars turning across the road. Hope the cyclist is OK.


----------



## GrasB (19 Feb 2014)

Origamist said:


> Roads are far less busy due to half-term and it's a nicer commute. The canal path is sodden and muddy, but who cares.


No they're not (at least not in my commute slots)...


----------



## Trickedem (19 Feb 2014)

I really hate Crossrail and Newham Council. They are doing lots of work between the Woolwich Ferry and Canary Wharf and have closed the only sensible West bound route. I think there might be a diversion, but I suspect it goes all the way around London City Airport on some very busy roads. In common with several other cyclists going in the same direction I have taken to riding the wrong way on the one way road they have created and hopping up onto the pavement for the very occasional vehicle that is going in that direction in the morning. It is even more frustrating that there is enough space to have created a contra flow cycle path, or at least they could have turned the pavement into a shared path. But they didn’t and I hate them for it !!
However this morning I stayed on the road and saw a vehicle coming towards me, so I pulled into a gap on the left (where they could and should have put the cycle path). As the car got closer I realised it was a police car and ‘I was bang to rights’. However the very nice policeman simply advised me it would be better if I stayed off the road and used the pavement. I thanked him and we had a little discussion about the crappy road closures. Nice man and I was delighted with his pragmatic approach.


----------



## HLaB (19 Feb 2014)

A nice commute this evening in the light except for coming across half term boredom. I took a underpass with a steepish hill on the exit and some teens decided to block the 5m wide path and they responded to my 'excuse me please' and track stand by grabbing the back wheel of the fixie, I hope he got a sore hand! With it being a lovely evening though I decided to go a wee bit further in the light :-)


----------



## Beebo (19 Feb 2014)

Greenwich and Rotherhithe were manic tonight, the Brits at the O2 caused chaos.
There was a limo driver in a big merc driving like a knob, down the centre of two queues, in bus lanes and across red lights. I shouted at him but he said he had a VIP in the car. The windows were black so i couldnt see in.
Anyway i dont give a crap who was in the car, he was driving like a total arse.


----------



## Spartak (19 Feb 2014)

My winter commute bike, picture taken Monday night on the commute home.

Giant Bowery purchased in 2008 from Pearson Cycles for the bargain price of £225 
72 inch gear is ideal for my undulating cross Bristol commute !


----------



## 400bhp (19 Feb 2014)

Lost another pump today

Was a Halfords jobbie and was identical to that I lost last week.

No idea where it went, I'm half hoping it came off in the works car park at the bike stand and it will be there tomorrow.


----------



## potsy (19 Feb 2014)

400bhp said:


> Lost another pump today
> 
> Was a Halfords jobbie and was identical to that I lost last week.
> 
> No idea where it went, I'm half hoping it came off in the works car park at the bike stand and it will be there tomorrow.


Ask @fossyant if he has any spares, he might have bought a few dozen Halford ones the other day


----------



## 400bhp (19 Feb 2014)

potsy said:


> Ask @fossyant if he has any spares, he might have bought a few dozen Halford ones the other day



Well, if they are the BikeHut ones they are pretty good.


----------



## fossyant (19 Feb 2014)

Knackered.

Long commute in, no food. 14 miles done.

Had two nanas and two apples. Tea coffee until 11 and in meeting. Got out and needed a 6 mile dash to Manchester.

Sat in next meeting and devoured a bunch of grapes and two pink lady apples (got to love the fruit stall on Oxford Road). Colleagues thought I was some fruit bandit, explained no carbs... 

Finished meeting, felt dodgy, so grabbed a hot dog. Tasted good. 

Road 19 miles home (direct is 8). Knackered.....


----------



## fossyant (19 Feb 2014)

potsy said:


> Ask @fossyant if he has any spares, he might have bought a few dozen Halford ones the other day



Oi, only bought pads and tubes....


----------



## avsd (19 Feb 2014)

Started commuting this week after a 10 week layoff with tendonitis. Was enjoying myself again until knocked off bike by BMW near home. Thankfully it was low speed and I got my foot unclipped in time to avoid any serious injury. Kinda shocked as he could have knocked me into the path of fast on=coming traffic. Driver was OK about it - I was on pavement crossing junction and he pulled forward without seeing me. He was a little shocked himself and glad that it all ended well. He offered to pay for any damage to bike but it was OK

Felt the need to post as I can't tell wife because that would be the end of commuting or a lot of ear ache. She means well but I need my cycling.

Thanks for listening/reading. Back on the bike in the morning - wet and windy by the looks of it


----------



## jagman.2003 (20 Feb 2014)

Good commute home. I have done some alternative routes home before. But usually quite random stuff.
Took the fine example from many on here to plan some more enjoyable routes with some extra mileage.
I went out for a long ride Sunday but ran out of steam in last 10 miles. This meant the only Strava times I had for this route were awful.
So I detoured on the way home last night, 14 minute gain over 7.2 miles. Much more respectable. Very nice scenery & pretty quiet roads despite rush hour. Will be using this as a regular option now.


----------



## fossyant (20 Feb 2014)

Crap.

All the extra miles and passed 750km's for Feb already (Strava MTS) and my ball decides to play up before getting out of bed. 30mg of codeine only kicked in a mile from work. Wet ride and windy (now sunny) and slow, very very slow. I think April's 'surgical' decision is getting more biased to chop chop !


----------



## BSRU (20 Feb 2014)

Warm ride in this morning, +10 when I left, unfortunately it was accompanied by drizzle and a bitter strong blustery wind.
Thought about a long sleeve jersey but would have been unpleasant when riding into that wind, so went for the windproof.
By this evening it will be over 400km of commuting over the past 8 days, no cycling at all on Saturday/Sunday, very good for February, should make for some good summer riding


----------



## Beebo (20 Feb 2014)

BSRU said:


> Warm ride in this morning, +10 when I left, unfortunately it was accompanied by drizzle and a bitter strong blustery wind.


It was far too warm for me too.
I realised about a mile into the ride that my nightvision evo jacket was overkill. I could have managed with a gillett. I was a sweaty mess by th etime I got to work.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Feb 2014)

Beebo said:


> It was far too warm for me too.
> I realised about a mile into the ride that my nightvision evo jacket was overkill. I could have managed with a gillett. I was a sweaty mess by th etime I got to work.




Same here, Nightvision Evo and base layer... phew.. sweaty old thing from planet sweaty.
Nice ride in though wind assisted and little traffic. 
And see what you mean when you were talking about swirly winds on Creek Road. Turned right into CR from DC Street to be hit by an almighty side gust. Cause a bit of a wobble.


----------



## HLaB (20 Feb 2014)

A nice quiet and relatively fast commute, arrived at work 10 mins early as I stayed on road rather than cycling at a snails pace through Long Causeway. Just looked at the met records and a 22-24mph wind got up, no wonder the rowing lake was hard work and I got up the Oundle Road bumps reasonably easilly.


----------



## Origamist (20 Feb 2014)

Looked like a nasty crash at the bend before the Ashley crossroads - two cars, police in attendance and the road closed (they let me through). Hopefully, everyone was OK.

Got caught by a downpour in Sale and felt like a hovercraft for the rest of the journey.


----------



## jagman.2003 (20 Feb 2014)

Forgot to add. My Garmin tracked all my segments until about 5 miles from home. It then seemed to think I was somewhere else.
Unfortunately some of my efforts to beat my times were not suitably recorded on Strava. But I did do 8th position on a mountain bike trail..! 
Does anyone know if this is a common fault?


----------



## wilkotom (20 Feb 2014)

jagman.2003 said:


> Forgot to add. My Garmin tracked all my segments until about 5 miles from home. It then seemed to think I was somewhere else.
> Unfortunately some of my efforts to beat my times were not suitably recorded on Strava. But I did do 8th position on a mountain bike trail..!
> Does anyone know if this is a common fault?


 
Mine does something similar on occasion. Last week I apparently logged a KOM going 30mph down a busy street a mile from where I'd actually been riding.


----------



## glenn forger (20 Feb 2014)

Light drizzle but still mild, rode in in vest and t shirt the last two days.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (20 Feb 2014)

2nd furthest commute of the year so far @ 55 miles and by far the quickest too @ 18.35 mph average, happy with that. The last few days have seen the legs feeling a bit stronger. I suspect this will be the start of the speed going up on the daily grind. Got soaked through on the way home today by a hard shower that lasted no longer than 5 minutes, thing was, for those 5 minutes it was that heavy I could hardly see! !


----------



## User33236 (20 Feb 2014)

Got our of work on the way home and got straight though the lights at the exit to the car park for the first time in a while. Turned left in the bus / cycle lane and spotted two women and a bloke walk, all smartly dressed, look up the road toward me then slowly step out into the lane about 20 metres ahead and then wait there, line astern, blocking the lane whilst waiting for a gap in traffic to cross! 

They were left knowing in no uncertain terms what I thought of their idiotic and selfish behaviour and continued on my otherwise enjoyable ride home.


----------



## JoeyB (20 Feb 2014)

I rode my new old steelie home tonight and it was awesome.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Feb 2014)

Bleedin' warm commute home.
Didn't even bother wearing the tights.just the shorts.. bare legged for the first time since I can remember since last year.


----------



## 3narf (21 Feb 2014)

As an indication of how appalling the roads are around Manchester Airport, I arrived at work this morning to find my back mudguard snapped in two.


----------



## GrasB (21 Feb 2014)

3narf said:


> As an indication of how appalling the roads are around Manchester Airport, I arrived at work this morning to find my back mudguard snapped in two.


Probably means you've bent it very slightly at one point & it's cracked. I was writing off a rear mudguard every 9-10 months because of this. The chain stay & seat stay bridges were in the wrong place & put the end of mudguard about where the rim should be requiring a kink to be put in the mudguard at the seat stay bridge.


----------



## martint235 (21 Feb 2014)

What an absolutely, fabulously, fantastically wonderful commute to work! Sun just coming up into a blue, blue sky. Just enough chill in the air to nip at the knees, hardly any traffic and what there was behaving well!


----------



## Beebo (21 Feb 2014)

martint235 said:


> What an absolutely, fabulously, fantastically wonderful commute to work! Sun just coming up into a blue, blue sky. Just enough chill in the air to nip at the knees, hardly any traffic and what there was behaving well!


 Yep, bit windy on my route but that was the best of 2014 so far!


----------



## BSRU (21 Feb 2014)

Easy commute day for me, just 40km target to reach so I had a nice extra 90 minutes in bed this morning.
Will hopefully make up for it on tomorrow mornings very early leisure ride.


----------



## EthelF (21 Feb 2014)

A beautiful, bright, crisp winter's morning ride. Makes a nice change from the recent weather. Just a pity my legs were heavy after yesterday's 60+km double commute (had tp go home at lunchtime to deal with builders).
Was it the fine weather or the fact that it's Friday that put everyone in a noticeably better mood than yesterday (everyone bar the close-passing Big Bus Tour driver, but experience has taught me to expect nothing better from them)?


----------



## BSRU (21 Feb 2014)

Although a very short commute home, encountered five muppets behind the wheel of cars.
1) Gave me the horn for being delayed for a maximum of 0.1 seconds,
2) Dangerous tailgating,
3) Using a bus gate and lane as a short cut to shopping centre car park,
4) Classic "must get in front" syndrome in order to join back of the stationary queue of traffic, only for me to go back in front straight away,
5) Someone deciding that eating a large sandwich whilst traversing the magic roundabout was a good idea.


----------



## subaqua (21 Feb 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Bleedin' warm commute home.
> Didn't even bother wearing the tights.just the shorts.. bare legged for the first time since I can remember since last year.


 
Sunday afternoon going home from the city as like that. I took a much longer route home than normal and very pleasant it was indeed.


----------



## HLaB (21 Feb 2014)

A short direct commute to the flat last night to get me back so I could relax before my evening ride. This morning was a short direct commute too, as I had something to do at work. Nothing of interest happened on either.


----------



## David Parry (21 Feb 2014)




----------



## jagman.2003 (21 Feb 2014)

I did wonder if the driver of a very large company vehicle, had considered that tailgating me for the second time, very close, within a half a mile was a career limiting move.
Had he considered that the cyclist in front might actually be your bosses brother & would have no difficulty in advising the company owner on the poor quality driving. 
Personally I have been tailgated too close plenty of times. But the threat of being run over by a vehicle with your surname on the side was just too much!


----------



## HLaB (21 Feb 2014)

Did something I've not done for a while and went to the pub after work with some colleagues and bumped into an old colleague, so after two pints and too many cola's it was just the direct 1.2 miles back from the pub for me tonight.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Feb 2014)

Short commute from me, slight headwind and it took all my energy.


----------



## 3narf (22 Feb 2014)

GrasB said:


> Probably means you've bent it very slightly at one point & it's cracked. I was writing off a rear mudguard every 9-10 months because of this. The chain stay & seat stay bridges were in the wrong place & put the end of mudguard about where the rim should be requiring a kink to be put in the mudguard at the seat stay bridge.


 
That sounds plausible! You think they'd be elastic enough to cope with a bit of misalignment; mind you, they were very cheap even though they're SKS ones.


----------



## Grendel (22 Feb 2014)

Had an irritating encounter with a taxi driver this morning. Apparently Airdrie Taxis cab 137 thinks that the way to deal with a cyclist in front of him is to blast his horn, not wait until it is safe to pass. Feckin idiot.


----------



## 3narf (22 Feb 2014)

There seems to be an assumption of overtaking these days, even when a cyclist is approaching an obstruction like a parked car.

The driver behind you thinks his overtaking you takes priority over your overtaking the parked car.


----------



## martint235 (24 Feb 2014)

First commute of the year without a jacket!! Yay! Summer is here!!!


----------



## ManiaMuse (24 Feb 2014)

martint235 said:


> First commute of the year without a jacket!! Yay! Summer is here!!!


I haven't worn a jacket all winter...


----------



## BSRU (24 Feb 2014)

First commute of the year on the CX bike with slick tyres instead of Marathon Winters, nice and quick even with two dead slow sections when overtaking the same horse rider twice.
I can certainly see those winter miles bringing lots of summer smiles


----------



## HLaB (24 Feb 2014)

Schools were back = traffic chaos but atleast the wind has dropped and the sun has come out


----------



## Stephen C (24 Feb 2014)

Really nice morning, tail wind for part of the ride, then the lovely first day back at school traffic through Cambridge, good fun flying past all the traffic


----------



## ianrauk (24 Feb 2014)

Yeah, traffic is back which is a bind, and especially a cock of a driver in a 4x4 who evert time I overtook him moved out a bit to try stop me. Tosspot. He got the finger.

Lovely and sunny and mild... great.


----------



## uclown2002 (24 Feb 2014)

Is winter over?


----------



## ianrauk (24 Feb 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> Is winter over?




sssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## br5968 (24 Feb 2014)

This morning, I found my route to work blocked by a police Volvo estate parked at right angles over a shared use path, its back almost touching the building behind it. The front was sticking out two foot into the road in front of it, forcing cyclists and pedestrians out onto the road towards oncoming traffic. No idea what was going on - presumably they were waiting for someone to drive up the road. Strongly worded email sent to force as soon as I got into the office.


----------



## martint235 (24 Feb 2014)

br5968 said:


> This morning, I found my route to work blocked by a police Volvo estate parked at right angles over a shared use path, its back almost touching the building behind it. The front was sticking out two foot into the road in front of it, forcing cyclists and pedestrians out onto the road towards oncoming traffic. No idea what was going on - presumably they were waiting for someone to drive up the road. Strongly worded email sent to force as soon as I got into the office.


 Really? Why would you let that bother you enough to email them?


----------



## martint235 (24 Feb 2014)

[QUOTE 2947138, member: 1314"]Cold when I left at 6.45am so full Winter gear. Sweltering when I got into central London.[/quote]
Wimp!!! 8C at 6am according to the lovely Kate this morning.


----------



## Angry Blonde (24 Feb 2014)

on holiday for a week but been out for a 20 mile jaunt for something to do


----------



## summerdays (24 Feb 2014)

martint235 said:


> First commute of the year without a jacket!! Yay! Summer is here!!!


For me yet another commute where I got very wet, though the B2B path was extremely quiet in comparison to normal ... No chains formed this morning!

And then there was the trying to catch a green light, together with a car and the bike doing an enormous skid on cobbles, which ended with my front wheel at an angle but literally just avoiding hitting the car phew!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Feb 2014)

Cracking ride home tonight, wind had dropped and temperature was high enough to sling the bikesters in the rucksack. Fastest ride home of the year by some margin


----------



## hennbell (24 Feb 2014)

martint235 said:


> First commute of the year without a jacket!! Yay! Summer is here!!!



It is -30 C here this morning and its going to be close to that all week. I hate that buggering Groundhog.


----------



## hennbell (24 Feb 2014)

[QUOTE 2948074, member: 1314"]wimp [/quote]

I did not say the bike would be away all week, I might get in a day or two. (Next week I am in sunny Cabo San Lucas, Mexico where it is currently +33, )


----------



## MisterStan (25 Feb 2014)

Stop the press! There is another bike in the racks at work this morning!


----------



## BSRU (25 Feb 2014)

A good 53km ride in, only a little driving rain that lasted five minutes at most.
With 1.5km to go some knobber decided racing me on a narrow shared path was a good idea.
I'm about to take the drop kerb on my left to join the road, but the life saver over my left shoulder showed the idiot trying to undertake me.
As usual get on to the main road and it's game over as I pull away with ease.
Their quick disappearance made me think they had turned off but on review of the rear camera video they just couldn't keep up.


----------



## fossyant (25 Feb 2014)

Off all week, half term in my neck of the woods.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Feb 2014)

fossyant said:


> Off all week, half term in my neck of the woods.




And in my neck of the woods the schools are back along with all the traffic.
Very mild temperature wise but with a bit of misty rain.


----------



## clid61 (25 Feb 2014)

Well February is nearly over , been an interesting month commuting . Lots of wind rain and 1 icy morning . Had to mainly contend with Head winds this month and the occasional tail wind . the route from Wigan to Skem is uphill for 6.5 mile and down 1.5 mile , and vice versa.

I commute on my mountain bike with as much weight as possible to improve my climbing and stamina , last sunday I visited a colleauge in Skem but used my road bike. I smashed my road bikes personal best that day ! the commute on a heavy laden mountaiin bike is paying off !

Roll on March !


----------



## HLaB (25 Feb 2014)

Took my fairly regular route of late by the rowing lake path and back along Oundle Road.


----------



## fossyant (25 Feb 2014)

Does look nice out. Did a five miler with my lad to check out the clubs hill climb that he wants to do.

I think seeing the car headlights winding down the hill from a great height played with his mind too much. That's too high, what all the way up there. Stopped a few times and got part way up the 1 in 4 before his mind went. Wasn't his legs.


----------



## fossyant (25 Feb 2014)

I'm just below target for the month now, but still way up on last year. Still having post operative flare ups and had a bad weekend. Don't think the two 50 milers at weekends have helped along with the extra commuting miles. May just lay off anything more than an hour at weekends for now. Off to the docs tonight for more strong painkillers.


----------



## I like Skol (25 Feb 2014)

Great run home today. Came out of work at a few minutes past 7am and by the time I had loaded my pannier and unlocked the bike actually wondered if I needed lights (did anyway, can't be too careful!) Rode home in shorts and jumper without a jacket and felt fast and light in shorts. A world away from yesterday's cold wet miserable ride home


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Feb 2014)

fossyant said:


> I'm just below target for the month now, but still way up on last year. Still having post operative flare ups and had a bad weekend. Don't think the two 50 milers at weekends have helped along with the extra commuting miles. May just lay off anything more than an hour at weekends for now. Off to the docs tonight for more strong painkillers.


I hope you'll feel better soon. It's been a long time.


----------



## martinclive (25 Feb 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Stop the press! There is another bike in the racks at work this morning!


....and they beat you there?


----------



## Stephen C (25 Feb 2014)

Encountered a nice lorry driver today, he stayed well back until he could pass safely, then pulled right across to the other side of the road. Gave him a wave of thanks, and he did the indicator light flashy thing lorry drivers do, it's amazing what simple things make me happy now!


----------



## MisterStan (25 Feb 2014)

martinclive said:


> ....and they beat you there?


Certainly not!


----------



## martinclive (25 Feb 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Certainly not!


good man - don't want you blaming me for being there second!!!!!


----------



## Angry Blonde (25 Feb 2014)

@Stephen C all us wagon drivers arnt bad you know.


----------



## BSRU (25 Feb 2014)

Angry Blonde said:


> @Stephen C all us wagon drivers arnt bad you know.


I think most peoples experience is that the vast majority of UK HGV drivers are excellent, in my case with a special mention for Iceland HGV drivers.


----------



## Chris Swift (25 Feb 2014)

BSRU said:


> I think most peoples experience is that the vast majority of UK HGV drivers are excellent, in my case with a special mention for Iceland HGV drivers.



Not the complete and utter knob who saw me and pulled right out in front of me on a hill in a JEWSONS waggon. This morning in Leamington spa..... Good job nobody was on other side of road otherwise would have been a accident! Got to work 5 mins after this rang jewsons to complain they wasn't interested! Just thus incident alone I shall never use jewsons now! Also very tempted to get a camera fitted to helmet / bike.....

My 1st encounter of knobs on the road while cycling, usual encounter knobs on road while driving the car! 


Cycle home was in the rain for 1st time quiet enjoyed it lol

Love cycling roll on tomoz morning!


----------



## Angry Blonde (25 Feb 2014)

I think im a biased wagon driver because I cycle, so I understand cyclists , space and time etc, anyways im off for a week so your safe from me, but im going out for another jaunt tomorrow for at least thirty miles on my mtb, need it for coast to coast in may


----------



## Chris Swift (25 Feb 2014)

Angry Blonde said:


> I think im a biased wagon driver because I cycle, so I understand cyclists , space and time etc, anyways im off for a week so your safe from me, but im going out for another jaunt tomorrow for at least thirty miles on my mtb, need it for coast to coast in may


Which coast to coast in May you doing? We supposed to be doing it at work in May.


----------



## BSRU (26 Feb 2014)

Rest day for me today, so a little extra time in bed then an easy 25km to work.
Certainly nice weather for cycling this morning, also very pleasant to ride all the way in daylight for a change.


----------



## MisterStan (26 Feb 2014)

It started raining as I left last night, was a chilly run home after that, but no trouble. 

Chilly again this morning, but a beautiful crisp sunny morning with it.


----------



## Stephen C (26 Feb 2014)

Encountered a complete tw...t last night, van approaching a junction from the left with me on the main road, I see him using his phone, so signal that is not really on in a polite way (just making my left hand into a phone). He then follows me very closely to the next roundabout and then passes closes.

Is it worth reporting? The van turns out to be an abnormal load escort vehicle, but there were no company logos on it, any suggestions?

Besides that, had a lovely ride in today!


----------



## HLaB (26 Feb 2014)

A quiet commute in the sunshine again for me this morning


----------



## wilkotom (26 Feb 2014)

Decided to go in a different way for a change, and cut across Clapham Common and down to Chelsea bridge before heading along the embankment to Blackfriars. Mostly fine, except for Parliament Square - I can see why lots of people find that intimidating. Can't understand why they haven't done anything to make it more pleasant for both pedestrians and bikes - there must be hundreds of tourists around the place every day...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Feb 2014)

A bit nippy this morning, even a bit of frost on the grass verges. Light enough by 6:30 to see without lights, by 7:00 was light enough to turn them off.


----------



## Angry Blonde (26 Feb 2014)

@Chris Swift whitehaven to sunderland mate


----------



## Angry Blonde (26 Feb 2014)

off work but just done 22.3 without stopping which takes this month up to 99 miles, just starting out cycling


----------



## Origamist (26 Feb 2014)

Nice conditions this morning and uniformly great driving.


----------



## summerdays (26 Feb 2014)

Bit warm this morning ... and my legs felt like lead, but that could be due to getting too hot on the bike.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Feb 2014)

summerdays said:


> Bit warm this morning ... and my legs felt like lead, but that could be due to getting too hot on the bike.




It's at that really weird time of year. When it's cold first thing but warms up very quickly.


----------



## summerdays (26 Feb 2014)

ianrauk said:


> It's at that really weird time of year. When it's cold first thing but warms up very quickly.


Yes ... when you get out of bed it feels cold so grabbing the thermal legs this morning was definitely a mistake!


----------



## HLaB (26 Feb 2014)

As per the norm, a quiet commute for me and hopefully the good weather will be norm from now on too ;-)


----------



## BSRU (26 Feb 2014)

HLaB said:


> As per the norm, a quiet commute for me and hopefully the good weather will be norm from now on too ;-)


The forecast for tomorrow and Friday does not look good


----------



## HLaB (26 Feb 2014)

BSRU said:


> The forecast for tomorrow and Friday does not look good


Nah, nan, nah, I'm not listening ;-)


----------



## hennbell (26 Feb 2014)

BSRU said:


> The forecast for tomorrow and Friday does not look good



The iPhone scared the crap out of me this morning it was reporting a low of -46 C for Friday morning, has changed the forecast now to just -34 C


----------



## ianrauk (26 Feb 2014)

BSRU said:


> The forecast for tomorrow and Friday does not look good




Looks good for SE London


----------



## Chris Swift (26 Feb 2014)

Angry Blonde said:


> @Chris Swift whitehaven to sunderland mate


That's the one we r doing 23rd may I think.


----------



## dave r (26 Feb 2014)

BSRU said:


> The forecast for tomorrow and Friday does not look good



I'm in the car tomorrow, dropping it off for its MOT on the way home , its looking like its going to work out well with the weather, though I might get wet Friday morning.


----------



## martint235 (27 Feb 2014)

Well that was unpleasant. Headwind, driving rain and chilly by comparison to Monday. Oh well it is February I suppose.

My commuting miles seem to be way off so far this year, too many visits to suppliers and working from homes I suppose.


----------



## BSRU (27 Feb 2014)

Well that was a pleasant surprise, heavy rain with gusty winds all night which stopped about 15 minutes before I set off.
Roads very wet but no rain and the wind was not as bad I had thought.
So a good 50km ride in


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Feb 2014)

Ride of two halves. Set off in howling wind and rain and very wet roads. Finished in sunshine and the wind had calmed down.


----------



## Chris Swift (27 Feb 2014)

No real issue this morning Rain stopped around 10 minutes before I left, only problem the chap who cycled with me today was too slow! down to 13mph average, im usually averaging 18 and got to work 10 mins later than usual but was nice to cycle with someone for a change.
Roll on next Tuesday and Wednesday for next commute.


----------



## HLaB (27 Feb 2014)

A bit grey but I missed the heavy rain and a half an hour after I was at my desk it was brilliant sunshine.


----------



## MisterStan (27 Feb 2014)

I got wet walking to the bus. Rest day for my weary legs today!


----------



## BSRU (28 Feb 2014)

It's that Friday feeling again, old knobber gesturing to me to ride in the gutter because I was getting in his way whilst he overtook me in the second lane going in the same direction.
Then Mr private hire driver needed to tailgate me at speed, hopefully he damaged his suspension driving over that big lump in the road. He then failed to stop before the stop line, half in an ASL and half out, He was followed into the ASL by another driver who could not be arsed to stop behind the line. Then at the same ASL five minutes later another car decides to stop in the ASL.

Apart from that reached my 1,100km target for the month on the way in


----------



## martint235 (28 Feb 2014)

I found out last night that "Is that the baby SLK? Couldn't you afford the real one?" doesn't go down well. He had just raced me into a pinch point though.


----------



## HLaB (28 Feb 2014)

Fastest commute for a while I think, mainly due to the lack of wind and my legs were still going last nights speed, although once I hit traffic I stopped paying attention to the computer.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (28 Feb 2014)

"doing wheelspins in a Kia is a bit sad isn't it?"

My interaction with one young twit. I think I was right. He didn't have any argument


----------



## martint235 (28 Feb 2014)

That was almost very interesting. Got beeped on the way into a pinch point. Chased the car down as is my wont and caught him in a traffic queue. Tapped on window, driver winds window down. So far so normal. 3 guys get out of the back seat (all on passenger side), not so normal. Still as I say if you're not willing to deal with the consequences don't start stuff. Started chatting to driver (I tend to be polite if not overly polite to the point of sarcasm). Passenger number 1 starts to come around the front of the bonnet. I unclip and stand up straight. Politely suggest that whatever he's thinking he should un-think it and go back to the pavement. He does (phew). Driver seems quite reasonable* and we discuss his actions, shake hands and part amicably. It got VERY nervous. Driver has a big lump stood inches away from his face, passengers have superior numbers but big lump to face. I've got 4 blokes to face! It could have ended worse I suppose. 

*as reasonable as you need to be when you've got 3 mates backing you up!!


----------



## HLaB (28 Feb 2014)

A bit lighter tonight so I decided to go for a wee wander; I didn't go overboard as I am saving my legs for the weekend but it was too nice a night to waste.


----------



## Beebo (28 Feb 2014)

Cold, wet, dark, shite.


----------



## Spartak (28 Feb 2014)

Wet ride home lunchtime, but that didn't deter me from riding part of the MTB ( Nova ) trail at Ashton Court.
Had a great time splashing through all the muddy puddles 

http://www.strava.com/activities/116694590


----------



## fribbleblib (28 Feb 2014)

Big test of the brakes twice this morning.

Van pulling out of driveway without looking caused an emergency stop on my part, a SMIDSY on his.

Then five minutes later, a coot leaps out of the river and straight across the path in front of me. No checking left & right, no apology, nothing.


----------



## wilkotom (1 Mar 2014)

wilkotom said:


> Wow - I got hit last night going through Mitcham too, rear-ended going through the lights heading toward Commonside / Cricket Green and then got pulled along by the car's wing mirror which had hooked into my handlebar before it broke. [...] I've reported it to Roadsafe for all the good it'll do.



Got a letter from the police this morning. Roadsafe had asked me to report formally as a hit and run collision, which I did. The letter confirms what I thought - NFA ( not much chance of anything else, it being my word against the driver). At least it's been logged for future statistics.


----------



## spenno37 (2 Mar 2014)

wind really puts me off


----------



## BSRU (3 Mar 2014)

A good 50km ride in, some rain about 3km from work but it was short lived and quite refreshing, weather much better than forecast.


----------



## fossyant (3 Mar 2014)

Lots of frozen rain on the cars so took the MTB with studs. Side roads were dodgy, but most of my route to work on days like these is off road. Muddy lets say the least. Trees down at one point, so hoisted the bike over. Only down side is the ground was a quagmire, so now have filthy shoes too.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Mar 2014)

fossyant said:


> View attachment 39124
> View attachment 39125
> View attachment 39126
> 
> ...



Similar here, cars very frozen and roads wet, so got the ice bike out. Was a cold but sunny ride and hardly any ice at all. Completely knackered and it is only Monday.


----------



## apb (3 Mar 2014)

Lovely morning today. Clear and crisp though a little wet on the road. Gave my bike a good scrubbing so had a very pleasant ride in. 

Might go for a wee cycle during lunch.


----------



## Stephen C (3 Mar 2014)

Exciting ride in this morning, chain fell off the large chainring twice (I changed the cables last night and haven't properly adjusted the front derailleur settings), but perfected how to get it back on ala @gaz (
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNOWD8moUs8
).

Also saw the aftermath of a car crash with one car missing a back wheel and another in the ditch beside the road! 

Beyond that, it was a glorious morning!


----------



## gaz (3 Mar 2014)

Rear brake gave out on approach to a roundabout. Started making a really nasty sound. tried to fix it, had a look at the pads, no sign of grit.
tried to ride on, sounded really bad. In the end turned around and swapped bikes.


----------



## Origamist (3 Mar 2014)

A bit chilly this morning, but lovely commute weather.

It is increasingly likely that my commute will grow to 31 miles each way (Sandbach to Sallford Quays). I reckon I'll have to get the train on Wednesday to rest my body (2 days on, one off, 2 days on).

@fossyant Nice sturdy looking MTB. I used to have a Diamond Back mountain bike in the late 90s. They had been through a rebranding and mine was a DBR (Diamond Back Racing) - it was a composite frame and pretty lightweight. Good bikes back then.

@gaz Just saw your Daily Mail copyright battle - v good work!


----------



## EthelF (3 Mar 2014)

I had a heart stopping moment this morning when I thought I was going to witness a nasty collision. Lady on a bike going the other way, a fair way behind her a car approaching at a fair pace (faster than I tend to drive along that particular road), the cyclist gives the briefest of indications to the right and starts pulling out to turn right, the car driver quite patently has not spotted or anticipated this, no change of speed or line. At this point the cyclist is just past me, the car nearly upon me, and I spot the child in the seat on the back of the bike. Thankfully at the last moment the driver does spot the cyclist (the look on her face turned to panic), dives down the inside and pretty narrowly avoids the bike. Phew, what a relief! 
Frankly not great riding or driving by either party.

Apart from that, and discovering my rear brake pads have worn out, it was a pretty uneventful commute. My signalling for the remainder of the ride was even bolder and more ostentatious than it normally is though!


----------



## summerdays (3 Mar 2014)

I was overtaking a line of parked cars and about to turn right at the lights this morning, normally fairly easy but this morning I realised the car behind, wasn't going to stay behind so let it go past and noticed the phone in hand as it went by and joined the back of the line. So I filtered past her, and pulled into the gap and then had to gesticulate and mimic putting the phone down several times. The look of confusion even when she looked at the phone was almost amusing. But she did put it down then she was obviously a little afraid of the weird lady as she she stayed behind until I turned off.


----------



## 400bhp (3 Mar 2014)

Origamist said:


> A bit chilly this morning, but lovely commute weather.
> 
> It is increasingly likely that my commute will grow to 31 miles each way (Sandbach to Sallford Quays). I reckon I'll have to get the train on Wednesday to rest my body (2 days on, one off, 2 days on).
> 
> ...



There's a guy I met out cycling once that used to commute from Sandbach to Broadheath. Good thing it is very flat and the main road (A535?) from Sandbach to Middlewich is fast and wide. Equally so, the road from Middlewich through Byley is quick too. You could do it in a pretty good time.


----------



## fossyant (3 Mar 2014)

@Origamist that will be a big old commute. Fortunately 20 of those miles will be quite rapid.

It's an early 90's MTB it is. 

Well my return was even muddier. Added in an extra section through Reddish Vale and through past Haughton Green on the TPT. Filth everywhere. Loved it. Bike now shiny clean to get mucky again tomorrow .


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (3 Mar 2014)

So...on helmets. What's your opinion?
Should mice wear them?

Woken up this morning by cat clattering around, he had caught a mouse that was remarkably dry and unscathed. So little mouse had a bicycle ride on my way in to work to the woods/nature reserve, in my racktop bag, in an old takeaway container with holes punched in it.


----------



## summerdays (4 Mar 2014)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> So...on helmets. What's your opinion?
> Should mice wear them?
> 
> Woken up this morning by cat clattering around, he had caught a mouse that was remarkably dry and unscathed. So little mouse had a bicycle ride on my way in to work to the woods/nature reserve, in my racktop bag, in an old takeaway container with holes punched in it.


We've done that in the past, but I'm hardened now (I think).


----------



## MisterStan (4 Mar 2014)

Much chillier this morning, a hard frost on the cars and some ice out in the sticks. 
Got squeezed at a pinch point just after the same guy had missed me on a mini RAB. Scared the crap out of him when I banged his rear window. Got the usual shoutyness from him, until he suddenly backed down, his excuse - SMIDSY!


----------



## BSRU (4 Mar 2014)

Despite the non-icy forecast last night at 9pm, it was icy this morning but ice bike has slicks on, oh bugger, meant I could not go for my normal ride into the countryside.


----------



## martint235 (4 Mar 2014)

On a train today. Travelling to Swansea later in the day. Have no fear though, I've brought my passport.


----------



## Origamist (4 Mar 2014)

400bhp said:


> There's a guy I met out cycling once that used to commute from Sandbach to Broadheath. Good thing it is very flat and the main road (A535?) from Sandbach to Middlewich is fast and wide. Equally so, the road from Middlewich through Byley is quick too. You could do it in a pretty good time.


 
I’m glad to hear that there is someone else who does a similar route!

I’m not sure if I have been on the A533 between Sandbach and Middlewich – but if it is pretty wide that is a bonus. There is also a back way to Middlewich from Sandbach, and it’s a tad shorter. Whether it’s quicker, I’m not so sure. I have been along Byley Road and that was part of my intended route (via Lower Peover, Middlewich Road onto the A50 for a bit, Knutsford, Tatton Park and then Ashley, Hale etc). I should be able to keep a pretty good average to Hale, but it’s the return trip I am not looking forward to as the prevailing winds are from the SW. If I don’t fancy a ride all the way back I could always jump on a train at Wilmslow.

Possible Route:
http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=6223870

Bit drizzly and chilly this morning, but otherwise if feels like Spring is here!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Mar 2014)

It was cold and I've got a stinking cold. Ice bike second day running.


----------



## Stephen C (4 Mar 2014)

Nice fresh morning, but a huge amount of traffic for some reason, queues all the way from Cambridge out to Fulbourn, about 5 miles in total!


----------



## fossyant (4 Mar 2014)

Up early, went into the garage, moved the MTB to get to the fixed, pumped tyres up, hssssss. Valve/tube interface had gone on the front tube. Couldn't be bothered to fix it there and then, so just grabbed the MTB for more mud ! Thought about taking the Ribble, but I'd have had to go in and find more keys to unlock it.

On with the new tyres and tubes tonight I think !


----------



## Arjimlad (4 Mar 2014)

Had a lovely 8.5 miles in today, dropping my daughter off at nursery on the way. She sang and chatted all the way.

We were grinding our way slowly up a quiet backstreet hill in Frampton Cotterell when a chap in a little red car came speeding up behind me. I could tell he was going to try to squeeze past us at a parked car pinch point so I pulled out and took primary, with a "back off" hand gesture.

Thankfully the driver did back off, and I waved him past when the road widened again. He then seemed to struggle with getting the right gear to accelerate past me up the hill. So he wasn't very happy but next time he might engage his brain a bit more. Some hope...


----------



## DWiggy (4 Mar 2014)

Nice ride in today but scary with that low sun especially if your riding east in the morning....take it easy guys


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (4 Mar 2014)

Dry and sunny this morning but chilly, had a knob on wheels last night, approaching traffic at a red, join in the que, guy on road bike must have been trying to catch me, hear screech of his brakes. Turn round as he mounts the pavement. Jumps back off into traffic in front. Lights change and pass him with traffic further down the road. Where did your dangerous cycling get you.............not very far!


----------



## .stu (4 Mar 2014)

Glad I kept the studded winter tyres on the bike through last week as I hit a few patches of ice on untreated roads and cycle paths. Was alright til I hit a huge patch of oil at a T junction - the back end squirmed about a bit kept it together so no real problem.


----------



## theclaud (4 Mar 2014)

martint235 said:


> On a train today. Travelling to Swansea later in the day. Have no fear though, I've brought my passport.


What you doing on the Welsh Riviera, M?


----------



## subaqua (4 Mar 2014)

dear Mr Yaris driver.

riding your clutch and lurching forward past your white line into the ASL several times to come level with me at the front white line isn't intimidating its comical. especially when the lights change and you stall leaving me a good chance to get in front despite nearly falling off laughing .


----------



## martint235 (4 Mar 2014)

theclaud said:


> What you doing on the Welsh Riviera, M?


 Visiting DVLA (hence the passport) as they do some work for us. Only a short one night stay but I've never been to Swansea before. I would have tried to meet up but there's a big group of us so I think we're staying in the hotel bar!


----------



## theclaud (4 Mar 2014)

martint235 said:


> Visiting DVLA (hence the passport) as they do some work for us. Only a short one night stay but I've never been to Swansea before. I would have tried to meet up but there's a big group of us so I think we're staying in the hotel bar!



I will be in Newport this evening anyway, but if your hotel is anywhere near the DVLA then I wouldn't hold out much hope of it having a decent bar...


----------



## martint235 (4 Mar 2014)

theclaud said:


> I will be in Newport this evening anyway, but if your hotel is anywhere near the DVLA then I wouldn't hold out much hope of it having a decent bar...


 No the DVLA area looks a bit of a wasteland. We're staying at the Premier Inn Waterfront.


----------



## theclaud (4 Mar 2014)

martint235 said:


> No the DVLA area looks a bit of a wasteland. We're staying at the Premier Inn Waterfront.


Nice to be on the water, but the bar will be shite. Wander over to Wind Street - the No Sign bar isn't bad.


----------



## martint235 (4 Mar 2014)

theclaud said:


> Nice to be on the water, but the bar will be shite. Wander over to Wind Street - the No Sign bar isn't bad.


 Thanks. I'll see if I can persuade the rest of them to leave the security of the hotel. These are London civil servants though, any one would think we were off to Kiev rather than Swansea.


----------



## benb (4 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2960449, member: 1314"]Came through Worcester Park and A24 to Morden. Very chilly and a bit tiring as though A24 is not hilly it makes you work on occasions – and also that incline in WP, so cold air in chest. Then deliberately decided to go through Vauxhall Cross again for second time this week. I like the buzz and it wakes you up. Then the Embankment to Blackfriars and south down Hatton Garden.[/quote]

I sometimes go up the A24, depending on my mood.
I live in Epsom and work in Carshalton, so I have a few options which I mix up to keep it interesting.
I'll keep an eye out for you!


----------



## MisterStan (4 Mar 2014)

benb said:


> I sometimes go up the A24, depending on my mood.
> I live in Epsom and work in Carshalton, so I have a few options which I mix up to keep it interesting.
> I'll keep an eye out for you!


[QUOTE 2960740, member: 1314"]Cool.[/quote]


----------



## benb (4 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2960740, member: 1314"]Cool.[/quote]

Of course, I have no idea what you or your bike look like, so could be difficult to identify.


----------



## martint235 (4 Mar 2014)

benb said:


> Of course, I have no idea what you or your bike look like, so could be difficult to identify.


 Just look for an old bloke going very slowly while trying to look cool and hip on a fixie. You'll either have found @User1314 or @Adrian


----------



## martint235 (4 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2960695, member: 1314"]Hotel bars are so depressing. I'd rather drink in a horrible pub rather than any hotel bar. And do so.[/quote]
I don't know, I've found some pretty ok hotel bars over the years. The Holiday Inn on Liverpool Lime St isn't too bad and has great views (and compared to the nearby Castle pub and The Vines it's positively friendly)


----------



## martint235 (4 Mar 2014)

2960784 said:


> As opposed to a freakish giant who is too scared to ride one?


 Hey I'm normal sized. I keep telling you.


----------



## martint235 (4 Mar 2014)

2960791 said:


> You're not contesting the freakish I see. Very wise.


 Well who am I to deny that I'm freakishly good looking


----------



## martint235 (4 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2960798, member: 1314"]Me and M. Now I am 6 foot 2. M is 8 foot 9.

View attachment 39209
[/quote]
Oh sweet jesus, not again!!!


----------



## benb (4 Mar 2014)

I look like my avatar, but without the camera, and ride either a white Genesis Croix de Fer or a black Planet X pro carbon
Occasionally a massive Specialized Crosstrail.


----------



## martint235 (4 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2960808, member: 1314"]My bike in the bgd - Cooper Sebrang, fixed, 2013 model. It's the sexiest bike in London. Her name's Juliet.

Guess who the blonde is? Go on. Guess.

View attachment 39210
[/quote]
It's John Cooper's daughter or niece or something.


----------



## subaqua (4 Mar 2014)

martint235 said:


> I don't know, I've found some pretty ok hotel bars over the years. The Holiday Inn on Liverpool Lime St isn't too bad and has great views (and compared to the nearby Castle pub and The Vines it's positively friendly)


Buchan Braes in Boddam isn't too bad either. although have been propositioned by another guest and her female friend


----------



## martint235 (4 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2960866, member: 1314"]Actually, the bar at the Citizen M Hotel in Glasgow is alright.[/quote]
Maybe this warrants a new threads. I'll decide after I've seen what the bar is like at the Waterfront in Swansea.


----------



## benb (4 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2960839, member: 1314"]benb I meant.[/quote]

Yes, I guessed that.
Oh, here's a picture of me: http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ridelondon-surrey-100-anyone.127542/post-2767385


----------



## summerdays (4 Mar 2014)

Ring road path seemed busier than normal, and the M32 was clogged, so normally drivers are nice and let you across the slip road ... Mr Grumpy wasn't having any of it, even though he could only go forward about 2 foot till he was about to touch the bumper of the car in front!!! Yes you might have been able to see that all the cyclists who went past the back of you were clear of the other slip road before you probably moved!!!


----------



## fossyant (4 Mar 2014)

2960791 said:


> You're not contesting the freakish I see. Very wise.



Ah but you need to be able to read road signs to ride fixed you know


----------



## fossyant (4 Mar 2014)

Muddy route back. Drying out slightly so was a tad quicker. Had a ticking from the wheel and stopped, pulled out half a thorn bush (slight exaggeration). Got home found a cracked chain link, which was near the quick link, so shortened it slightly whilst new chain arrives. Also pulled end of thorn out of tyre, no puncture !


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (4 Mar 2014)

It was still light when I got home! First time. It's nearly spring! 
_OK it was still light at the same time last night but after a Monday including a 5-figure disaster and an unrelated accidental (not mine) wall demolition, last night it was still light when I got to the pub for a post-work de-stress_


----------



## potsy (4 Mar 2014)

First cycle commute to the new job today, everything went well including working out how to get into the bike shed.
13 mile round trip so a bit shorter than the last one (20) but that's no bad thing, can always extend it if I want to


----------



## Shut Up Legs (5 Mar 2014)

I don't know how they're received in the UK by motorists, but over here, the so-called "traffic-calming" devices, aka chicanes, seem to have the opposite effect to calming . Unfortunately one of my local streets has one of these, and I was approaching it yesterday afternoon, almost home, when a motorist decided his commute was too important to be delayed for about another 5 seconds by me, so accelerates and drives through the chicane ahead of me. I gave him the obligatory AirZound blast and 1-finger salute, but I'm pretty sure he just ignored it. Do UK motorists pay any attention to these things? Ours seem to treat them as a challenge: "_hey, let's see how fast I can fishtail through the chicane, what fun!_".


----------



## Origamist (5 Mar 2014)

Pumped the tyres up last night and the ride was a little harsher, but a little quicker...

Got a few friendly beeps and waves today on the country lanes for pulling in.

Might have a test commute to Sandbach on Friday...


----------



## ianrauk (5 Mar 2014)

@victor 

Yes we do have them. Far to many in fact and they are a right royal pain.
I always shoulder check then ride primary through them. Car drivers can wait until I am through whether they like it or not. Of course you do get the odd moton dick head who does try to race through or squeeze you out of the way. But they are few and far between if you let drivers know your intention.


----------



## Beebo (5 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2960810, member: 1314"]What do you look like, and ride, Beebo?[/quote]
Nice of you to ask! But I doubt our commutes will ever cross as I live in South East London.
I like to keep my identity secret as I 'm an MI5 spy, but if you have to know I'm the one right in the centre of the picture, with dark glasses on, looking menacing. Seemingly oblivious to any of DZ musings about some building or other.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Mar 2014)

and @Beebo has great taste... as he rides the same make/model bike as me...he's a good bloke to boot. (£5er in the post )


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Mar 2014)

Another cold ride in on the ice bike. Started off everything white over, finished in sun and not a sign of ice. Hopefully make a dash home at dinner time and switch bikes.


----------



## fossyant (5 Mar 2014)

Mild out, so out with the Fixed, on it's new rubber - Michelin Pro4 Endurance. Usual Michelin silky ride quality, just got to watch the bends until the release agent is scrubbed off as the tyres wwere chattering when pushed through corners (usual stuff with Michelins). Quite narrow for 23mm, certainly a few mm less than the Cont 4 Seasons.

Set out early as had a meeting in Manchester. Quiet but some real numpties.

Riding through Stockport, woman in Yaris close passes me then pulls towards the curb and slows with no indication. I'm braking and put my hand up in a 'why' remark. she now starts to pull into a left lane for the car parks, so I overtake. As I'm starting to overtake, down comes her window and out comes 'you don't have a license, fark off you fat barsteward'. Well that shut me up for a mili second until I called her an ugly b****. That was my first cyclist hating person of the day.

Next approaching Parrs Wood on Manchester Road, doing some fast filtering on the outside of the traffic, come across a guy in a van who isn't taking notice of the traffic, and has left a massive gap. Look over and his head is down looking at his smart phone in his lap, driving forward at 15 mph. I shout over 'put your phone down'. Anyway, down comes his window, "Eff off" and he then goes off on one with a rant about cyclists in general.  I turn round and bid him farewell (geoff off may have been my words). Lets say he passed me on the A34 without issue. Oh and the morale of the story is don't start effing and jeffing when in a company van with "The Head Caterer" all over it. Email sent, oh and I see your company is on Twitter !  Illegal phone use and abusing other road users.

Very sorry to the lycra'ed up cyclist I didn't stop for on the A34, I was in chase mode as I'd had a very tight window to get to my meeting, and hadn't noticed you'd walked towards the road to flag me down, I was hammering it along, so so sorry !  It's a busy cyclist route, so I don't think you'd have had long to wait.

Mild out, so off with the overshoes for the return ride home - spring is coming !


----------



## fossyant (5 Mar 2014)

There was a little reminder in one of our 'secure' cycle parking shelters about why you should use a quality d lock.

A nicely chopped Kryptonite cable lock, and a missing bike !


----------



## Shut Up Legs (5 Mar 2014)

Beebo said:


> Nice of you to ask! But I doubt our commutes will ever cross as I live in South East London.
> I like to keep my identity secret as I 'm an MI5 spy, but if you have to know I'm the one right in the centre of the picture, with dark glasses on, looking menacing. Seemingly oblivious to any of DZ musings about some building or other.


So who's the one with a pom-pom for a face? That must be handy on those chilly mornings!


----------



## Beebo (5 Mar 2014)

victor said:


> So who's the one with a pom-pom for a face? That must be handy on those chilly mornings!


 I think it's a large clown's nose!


----------



## summerdays (5 Mar 2014)

I think the summer cyclists are starting to come out of hibernation! Definitely more on the ring road path this morning. 

I didn't enjoy my evening commute as some bloke sat on my back wheel for about 3 plus miles and it was beginning to feel creepy when I finally lost him. Another bloke made up for it by checking I was ok when I stopped to look for my phone in my bag later on.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Mar 2014)

summerdays said:


> I think the summer cyclists are starting to come out of hibernation! Definitely more on the ring road path this morning.
> 
> *I didn't enjoy my evening commute as some bloke sat on my back wheel for about 3 plus miles and it was beginning to feel creepy when I finally lost him*. Another bloke made up for it by checking I was ok when I stopped to look for my phone in my bag later on.



I would have sat up, and said to him, you can go by if you want, chances are he would have gone by.


----------



## summerdays (5 Mar 2014)

I was on the Bristol to bath cycle path, it wouldn't have been hard to pass me!


----------



## 400bhp (5 Mar 2014)

Nice evening, dry so took the long way back. Lovely ride - I made sure the fool in a Merc people carrier didn't ruin it even with her suicide overtake taking her towards an oncoming artic

Wind wasn't as calm as I thought it was going to be.

Another week of good weather and it may be time for the better bike.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Mar 2014)

Damn I am so loving this weather at the moment. Both this morning and this evenings commute. Started off this morning with dry, chilly, sunny and no wind. This evening started off in the light, nice and mild. Both rides supplemented with a good dose of SCR'ing. All these put together means a fastest time this year for both directions.

I can cycle all day when the weather is like this. Marvelous.


----------



## Origamist (5 Mar 2014)

It's starting to feel a lot like...Spring. Expect sleet by end of next week. 

Lost my back-up rear light in the canal on the way home!


----------



## Spartak (5 Mar 2014)

Totally different commute for me today, I had a meeting in London so took the train & hired a Boris bike from just outside Paddington.

http://www.strava.com/activities/117951500

Had a great ride across London taking in many of the sights inc. Hyde Park, Buckingham Palace, cycled up the Mall to Trafalgar Square then down Whitehall passing Downing St. then past Big Ben & over the river ( following Pale Riders advice ) then back over London Bridge, before crossing Tower Bridge, just to say I'd done it !

Picked up another bike after my meeting & took a more direct route back passing St. Pauls Cathedral, but then did a lap of the Serpentine enjoying the spring sunshine


----------



## ianrauk (5 Mar 2014)

Spartak said:


> *Had a great ride across London taking in many of the sights inc. Hyde Park, Buckingham Palace, cycled up the Mall to Trafalgar Square then down Whitehall passing Downing St. then past Big Ben & over the river ( following Pale Riders advice ) then back over London Bridge, before crossing Tower Bridge, just to say I'd done it !*



This is near enough part of the Cycle Chat Sunday London ride route...


----------



## Beebo (5 Mar 2014)

Spartak said:


> Totally different commute for me today, I had a meeting in London so took the train & hired a Boris bike from just outside Paddington.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/117951500
> 
> ...


You went right past my office.
How did you find the boris bike? They take a bit of getting used to.


----------



## Spartak (5 Mar 2014)

Beebo said:


> You went right past my office.
> How did you find the boris bike? They take a bit of getting used to.



You should of waved !!! I was the one with a massive grin on my face 

Bike was okay ... a little under geared ?!?!


----------



## MisterStan (6 Mar 2014)

Mild this morning, bit of a headwind to contend with, but a good spin in nonetheless. 

Only two twunts this morning, both racing me to pinch points. Kept my cool with the first, but the second got shown the finger.


----------



## fossyant (6 Mar 2014)

Damp roads, so took it easy on the new Pro4 Endurance tyres when cornering as the release agent hasn't worn off yet.

I have come to the conclusion that driving to work is obviously bad for people's health and stress. Keeping pace with traffic this morning, and actually going a bit quicker, car in front indicates left, so I jink the bike right and overtake. Chap in car behind me obviously didn't like me doing this and statred leaning on the horn after I'd passed the car. He got the birdy from me. 100 yards later we hit another traffic queue, I filter down both lanes, driver again, from some distance behind starts honking again. I'm afraid I did the birdy again. Never saw him after that.


----------



## BSRU (6 Mar 2014)

Interesting 40km ride in, over 500m of going up with 350 of those metres in a 15km section in the middle(3 repeats of a hill).
The repeats seem to paying off as all three were quicker than before, previous best very wind assisted, it did it feel easy even on the steel panniered CX bike.
This weekend must get the road bike commuter back into a state ready for use again.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Mar 2014)

Oh my word. This great weather just gets better. There really is nothing better then cycling to work on a sunny blue sky, no wind, dry day. Once again I managed the fastest commute of the year so far to work. It helps that I have reduced the amount of clothing worn.

Oh yes, and my commute bike just passed 15,000 miles since bought in Feb 2012. And it still looks and rides as if it's brand new. (well....I have gone through a fair amount of components since bought, New crankset, new cassette and 2 chains, 2 pairs of disc brake pads, new front forks due to accident not of my doing, new saddle and cosmetically, 2 new wheels and 2 new disc brake rotors. All hail the Kona Honky Inc.. right @Beebo


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Mar 2014)

Very wet ride this morning. Have decided to go to the dark side and am going to put mudguards on the Tricross.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Mar 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Very wet ride this morning. Have decided to go to the dark side and am going to put mudguards on the Tricross.




Mudguards are no bad thing squire. Embrace the mudguard.
They protect you, protects the bike and protects the components from all the crap that the wheels throw up.
I used to take mine off in the spring, but now can't be arsed and keep them on all year round.


----------



## Origamist (6 Mar 2014)

2962963 said:


> Careless.


 
I seem to be determined to lose or destroy cycling accessories (you might recall that I lost my merino condom hat only a few weeks ago, Adrian!). This morning, to add to my carelessness, my water bottle ejected itself - this was due to my Vulcan death-grip and suction of a _Dyson _when drinking which deformed the bottle before I placed it in the cage. It popped out a mile later. Thankfully, it did not get run over by following traffic and I was able to reclaim it before Timperley residents snaffled it up!

Mild today 7C – in ¾ length bibs (can’t bring myself to type “knickers”) and a jersey/soft-shell gilet combo and I was still too warm. Triathlon vest tomorrow and shades…


----------



## Beebo (6 Mar 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Oh my word. This great weather just gets better. There really is nothing better then cycling to work on a sunny blue sky, no wind, dry day. Once again I managed the fastest commute of the year so far to work. It helps that I have reduced the amount of clothing worn.
> 
> Oh yes, and my commute bike just passed 15,000 miles since bought in Feb 2012. And it still looks and rides as if it's brand new. (well....I have gone through a fair amount of components since bought, New crankset, new cassette and 2 chains, 2 pairs of disc brake pads, new front forks due to accident not of my doing, new saddle and cosmetically, 2 new wheels and 2 new disc brake rotors. All hail the Kona Honky Inc.. right @Beebo


I'm riding my trek hybrid this week as the Honky is up on blocks. The 105 shifters keep chewing my rear gear cable. It will be fixed at the weekend when I have time.
I seem to go through a rear cable every 5,000 miles. The front cable is fine, but this gets much less use. I estimate I must click the rear gears at least 100 times a day on my commute.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Mar 2014)

Beebo said:


> I'm riding my trek hybrid this week as the Honky is up on blocks. The 105 shifters keep chewing my rear gear cable. It will be fixed at the weekend when I have time.
> I seem to go through a rear cable every 5,000 miles. The front cable is fine, but this gets much less use. I estimate I must click the rear gears at least 100 times a day on my commute.



Hmm.. don;t seem to have had that problem.
And you've just reminded me, 1 new set of gear and brake cables and 2 changes of handlebar tape...


----------



## RHC82 (6 Mar 2014)

A near death experience on my way in this morning which was partly my fault. Overtaking two stationary buses in a cycle/bus lane and failed to notice that the bus directly in front of me was starting to pull out just as I was overtaking. Had to shift into a lane of oncoming traffic so that I didn’t go under its wheels. Definitely a brown trouser moment! I would have ended up on silly cyclists for that one


----------



## summerdays (6 Mar 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Mudguards are no bad thing squire. Embrace the mudguard.
> They protect you, protects the bike and protects the components from all the crap that the wheels throw up.
> I used to take mine off in the spring, but now can't be arsed and keep them on all year round.


It also protects the person behind!!! If you are going to overtake me without mudguards then do the polite thing and overtake and disappear into the distance


----------



## summerdays (6 Mar 2014)

I keep getting the number of layers wrong at the moment and the last two days have seen me have to stop and abandon my jacket. So I must remember to not wear quite as much tomorrow when I set off.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Mar 2014)

summerdays said:


> I keep getting the number of layers wrong at the moment and the last two days have seen me have to stop and abandon my jacket. So I must remember to not wear quite as much tomorrow when I set off.




Yup, that strange time of year.
Was 4degs when I left this morning but knew it would get much warmer the further I got into my commute (hour+20).. so decided to risk being a little cold for a while.


----------



## fossyant (6 Mar 2014)

Spot the lock fail. Brand new bike in the staff secure shelter (which isn't secure as there is a cropped Kryptonite cable lock on the floor in there). Left a little note on the shifter saying not to lock through the front wheel, lock through the frame.


----------



## fossyant (6 Mar 2014)

Beebo said:


> I'm riding my trek hybrid this week as the Honky is up on blocks. The 105 shifters keep chewing my rear gear cable. It will be fixed at the weekend when I have time.
> I seem to go through a rear cable every 5,000 miles. The front cable is fine, but this gets much less use. I estimate I must click the rear gears at least 100 times a day on my commute.


 
You need a fixed. Only men are allowed them though !


----------



## MisterStan (6 Mar 2014)

fossyant said:


> View attachment 39328
> 
> 
> Spot the lock fail. Brand new bike in the staff secure shelter (which isn't secure as there is a cropped Kryptonite cable lock on the floor in there). Left a little note on the shifter saying not to lock through the front wheel, lock through the frame.


The 'other bike' in my shed at work is locked like that - left a note and was told to mind my own business!


----------



## summerdays (6 Mar 2014)

MisterStan said:


> The 'other bike' in my shed at work is locked like that - left a note and was told to mind my own business!


In which case you should of removed the bike for it's safety, and let them know a bit later where it was!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Mar 2014)

Internet commute home tonight, Wet, Windy and Warm


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Mar 2014)

I passed at least 10+ drifters between Starbucks at the M23 and Purley Fire station, all bar one on mobiles near their lap doing 5-10 mph drifting either left or right, one filing her nails and the other was doing 15-20mph hovering by my back wheel whilst I indicated to turn right the road was clear in front of him by this time and he was texting, I eventually yelled out to get his attention.

Scary shoot really. Especially the last one. Almost tempted me to get a camera and start grassing them up.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Mar 2014)

Where did all that traffic and the headwind come from?...


----------



## 400bhp (6 Mar 2014)

fossyant said:


> View attachment 39328
> 
> 
> Spot the lock fail. Brand new bike in the staff secure shelter (which isn't secure as there is a cropped Kryptonite cable lock on the floor in there). Left a little note on the shifter saying not to lock through the front wheel, lock through the frame.



Don't worry, it's a bike hut lock. Eventually the key will snap off in the lock. I had two that failed


----------



## fossyant (6 Mar 2014)

Breezy, and hard work on the way home. 33 miles for the day.


----------



## Beebo (6 Mar 2014)

fossyant said:


> You need a fixed. Only men are allowed them though !


Maybe one day, my next bike will hopefully be single speed with a flip flop.


----------



## Origamist (6 Mar 2014)

A bit of a damp slog on the way home. Would have spotted 400bhp if I had been looking. Hit the pitta and hummus hard when I got in.


----------



## Beebo (6 Mar 2014)

2964853 said:


> Goodness, things must be rough.


Nice avatar. When did you become a wise old elf?


----------



## 400bhp (6 Mar 2014)

Origamist said:


> A bit of a damp slog on the way home. Would have spotted 400bhp if I had been looking. Hit the pitta and hummus hard when I got in.



You were dawdling along when I saw you. Very unusual for you.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (6 Mar 2014)

Cycled in uneventfully, left work to 1/2 mile of stationary traffic which I took great pleasure in passing, then shot off at the front of 4 way temporary lights. 

I was planning on taking the car today, good choice with the allez even with the gear issues


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Mar 2014)

2964895 said:


> I was appointed.


When will you be disappointed?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Mar 2014)

2964968 said:


> Easter


You know Easter doesn't finish until Pentecost?


----------



## fossyant (6 Mar 2014)

Bit of reverse Khama when I got home.

Pulled into the estate and saw a Ecilop with its light on. The saw a chav tastic Corsa parked sideways in the road, just after a bridge width restriction. Now, as an old duffer, it's like, how do you get a car like that after some big concrete stuff. The road has speed humps and width restrictions due to a dodgy old railway bridge...

Anyway, me being Mr Nice (after my week) said to the lad, as I filtered past, "nice driving mate" . Hah ahah...

My nephew apparently saw him flip the car. 

Made my day.


----------



## Leaway2 (7 Mar 2014)

Very wet, strong head wind. Meh!


----------



## BSRU (7 Mar 2014)

Strong gusty wind and rain held of most of the time, but it is warm.

Scalped by the roadie on the white Giant again, as I was adjusting myself after finishing warming up.
However for the 5km or so we were going the same way, the gap stayed pretty consistent, about 200-300 metres.
I know he is quick and a couple of months ago he would have disappeared into the distance.
If only I had another quicker bike with no panniers/pannier rack/mudguards


----------



## summerdays (7 Mar 2014)

Rain started just as I set off, and the summer cyclists obviously decided today was not the day as it was extremely quiet on the ring road today ... counted only 16 cyclists along that stretch. One seemed to find my screeching brakes funny when we both pulled up at the Hambrook lights. I've seen him before, shorts (mad!), red and yellow bar tape, and an orange mudguard flap. Least it was a short burst, and I put on one less layer this morning which was just about right!


----------



## summerdays (7 Mar 2014)

And the last set of lights where I was turning off right, I stopped in the ASL as the lights changed to red as I was approaching. Then noticed a cyclist from behind pass me ... but get pulled just the other side of the lights by the waiting cop (in hi-vis!!!)


----------



## MisterStan (7 Mar 2014)

Dry, mild and bloody windy.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Mar 2014)

very windy again and got drenched again, still loving it though


----------



## Ciar (7 Mar 2014)

Instead of my usual mon,weds,friday commute for some reason this week I moved into all days except monday, my thighs hate me! but the upside is the headwind this morning coming in, will hopefully behind me heading home, so i can be triumphant on finishing and knowing i am getting close fitness wise to five days  oh and the weather is amazing..


----------



## BSRU (7 Mar 2014)

Ciar said:


> Instead of my usual mon,weds,friday commute for some reason this week I moved into all days except monday, my thighs hate me! but the upside is the headwind this morning coming in, will hopefully behind me heading home, so i can be triumphant on finishing and knowing i am getting close fitness wise to five days  oh and the weather is amazing..


Don't count on it, the wind direction has already changed since this morning.


----------



## HLaB (7 Mar 2014)

Been in court all week but dont worry I was a member of the Jury. Others jurors come fromfurther away so the court started between 9.30am and 10am, a lie in for me even with a detour to the start.
This morning Io was back at work though and still in the routine of getting up later so it was just a short direct commute for me.


----------



## Beebo (7 Mar 2014)

if this sunny weather continues in London this evening I will leave work half an hour early and take a detour home.


----------



## Ciar (7 Mar 2014)

BSRU said:


> Don't count on it, the wind direction has already changed since this morning.


hopefully not down here


----------



## summerdays (7 Mar 2014)

No wind at all on the homeward commute just beautiful sunshine


----------



## stowie (7 Mar 2014)

OK, is it numpty driving day or something? Every junction I had someone doing something stupid. Maybe not dangerous, but stupid, such as turning right with a left indicator on, or not noticing that all the traffic had moved forward over the junction because they were staring down at something in the footwell. At Whitechapel a police van was parked right up against the pedestrian crossing on the zig-zags.

And it is the last time I use the Bow "facilities". Flyover for me from now on. I had a moronic van driver pull out from McDonalds making me swerve to avoid him. He was too busy filling his stupid fat face with a burger. And the red light jumping is now an absolute joke. It isn't amber gambling, it is straight jumping of the red light. The "early start" advantage - such as it was - is now completely negated by drivers completely jumping the red from the roundabout. This time a works van with a cyclist beware sticker on the back just completely disregarded the lights. Presumably the sticker is to advise cyclists that an utter numpty is driving. 

Sun was shining though.


----------



## BalkanExpress (7 Mar 2014)

BSRU said:


> Strong gusty wind and rain held of most of the time, but it is warm.
> 
> Scalped by the roadie on the white Giant again....
> If only I had another quicker bike with no panniers/pannier rack/mudguards



Nah ...just think about the satisfaction you will get in a couple of months time when you sail past him panniers 'n' all


----------



## HLaB (7 Mar 2014)

I ordered new bib shorts so I thought tonight was a perfect opportunity to try them out  I think I was just 10mph for the 4 miles through town but I couldnt resist putting the proverbial hammer down and it was 15.3mph 7miles later :-)


----------



## stowie (7 Mar 2014)

2966183 said:


> And breathe



The reason I cycle is that I find it so incredibly relaxing....


----------



## dave r (7 Mar 2014)

Commute in this morning was not nice, cold and grey with showers, the bonus was a stiff tailwind.  The ride home dinner time was lovely, warm with bright sunshine, the sweatshirt went home in my work bag, the fly in the ointment was that I now had a stiff headwind, cruising up to the Griff island I was passed by another cyclist, I got onto his wheel and followed him through the lights, when we got a little way down the road I pulled alongside and said "its a bit breezy today", at which point he looked down his nose at me and put the hammer down again, I let him go and he eased away from me, I lost him when I stopped at the cash point.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Mar 2014)

Lovely sunny ride home tonight, left work before five and rode most of the way without lights


----------



## fribbleblib (7 Mar 2014)

River levels have dropped quickly last couple of days. First 20 yards of cyclepath commute now managable without having to lift both feet off peddles to keep them dry. 
Heard a woodpecker today as I went through a park by the river.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Mar 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Mudguards are no bad thing squire. Embrace the mudguard.
> They protect you, protects the bike and protects the components from all the crap that the wheels throw up.
> I used to take mine off in the spring, but now can't be arsed and keep them on all year round.



Mudguards now on, also got a rack put on so I can go down the pannier route as well if I want to.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Mar 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Mudguards now on, also got a rack put on so I can go down the pannier route as well if I want to.




Good stuff.
It is worth it in the long run.
I'm also going pack to panniers after a couple of years of rucksacking.


----------



## potsy (8 Mar 2014)

Been rucksacking all week as it's a new place and I wasn't sure about how safe things would be on the bike, by Friday I had the rack and panier back on, much better.


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2014)

Think I need a change of clothes for tomorrow. Hot hot hot.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Mar 2014)

fossyant said:


> Think I need a change of clothes for tomorrow. Hot hot hot.










Though weather report for London and the SE tomorrow and Tuesday is mild and cloudy with the sun making a glorious reappearance on Wednesday. No rain expected for at least 10 days.


----------



## Chris Swift (9 Mar 2014)

dave r said:


> Commute in this morning was not nice, cold and grey with showers, the bonus was a stiff tailwind.  The ride home dinner time was lovely, warm with bright sunshine, the sweatshirt went home in my work bag, the fly in the ointment was that I now had a stiff headwind, cruising up to the Griff island I was passed by another cyclist, I got onto his wheel and followed him through the lights, when we got a little way down the road I pulled alongside and said "its a bit breezy today", at which point he looked down his nose at me and put the hammer down again, I let him go and he eased away from me, I lost him when I stopped at the cash point.


Sounds like a typical dick round ear!


----------



## dave r (9 Mar 2014)

Chris Swift said:


> Sounds like a typical dick round ear!



I think I surprised him, I was on my fixed, rear carrier with a bag on plus mudguards lights and using clips and straps, wearing steel toe capped boots, work trousers, they look like jeans, with an old red cycle jacket on top, I don't think he expected me to have the pace to catch him, my pace is down a bit compared with a few years ago, I'm in my early sixty's, but I can still shift a little bit in short bursts.


----------



## martint235 (10 Mar 2014)

Absolutely no idea what was going on in Catford this morning but it was completely choked all round the eastern edge of the one way and up onto the bridge at the station. Then it miraculously cleared.

Fair play to the skip truck driver in Penge. He was in front of me and he saw a gap that he didn't think he could get through but went for it anyway. Cars strangely moved out of his way.


----------



## fossyant (10 Mar 2014)

Lovely morning. Traffic heavy in places and Styal Road was gridlocked with roadworks. Summer bibs on, and lighter weight top.


----------



## BSRU (10 Mar 2014)

Beautiful early morning ride in, leaving at 5.45am the darkness was already lifting, once out in the country side it was lovely sunshine and misty hills.

Hopefully a better week for me this week, no kitchen last week(new one being fitted) didn't realise how much difference not have home cooked food made to my overall energy levels and cycling.
To top it off, broke a rear wheel spoke on Saturday morning, first one ever for me, fortunately it was on the disc bike so didn't notice until I got off, made me realise I have no spare wheels for the CX bike, unlike all the others.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Mar 2014)

martint235 said:


> Absolutely no idea what was going on in Catford this morning but it was completely choked all round the eastern edge of the one way and up onto the bridge at the station. Then it miraculously cleared.
> 
> Fair play to the skip truck driver in Penge. He was in front of me and he saw a gap that he didn't think he could get through but went for it anyway. Cars strangely moved out of his way.




The A21 was backed up to Dowham Cross. The northbound carriageways were completely at a standstill until Catford, Lewisham was clear as a button. Strange.

Was in shorts again today, was 4 degrees when I left but I took a gamble and it proved to be fine. Though after yesterday's 100 miler my old legs were feeling it.

How's the bumps and bruises?


----------



## martint235 (10 Mar 2014)

ianrauk said:


> The A21 was backed up to Dowham Cross. The northbound carriageways were completely at a standstill until Catford, Lewisham was clear as a button. Strange.
> 
> Was in shorts again today, was 4 degrees when I left but I took a gamble and it proved to be fine. Though after yesterday's 100 miler my old legs were feeling it.
> 
> How's the bumps and bruises?


 Weird traffic morning then.

Bumps and bruises ok. Calf still sore where it cramped up, shoulder a bit sore and hip a bit sore. Seems to be more problematic when walking than cycling though


----------



## Beebo (10 Mar 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Was in shorts again today, was 4 degrees when I left but I took a gamble and it proved to be fine.


My knees saw daylight for the first time this morning.
I was regretting my choice of fingerless gloves for the first 10 minutes, but warmed up in the end.


----------



## jagman.2003 (10 Mar 2014)

Good spring like commute in. Used lights, but only as precaution, not really needed. A couple of PR's. Suffering with a bad back, but strangely can cycle just fine.

New very yellow helmet to add to visibility too.


----------



## Schneil (10 Mar 2014)

Back on the road bike today. First time commuting on it this year wooo!


----------



## HLaB (10 Mar 2014)

A bit cooler and overcast here today, nice to see the weather behaving its self, glorius on the weekend but a little bit less nice but still dry on the commute.


----------



## Dan B (10 Mar 2014)

Old St & the first bit of City Rd both completely jammed at 8:45am, I have no idea why.

While the weather is warm & dry I am skating to work, which is a slightly better workout than I can get on a bike. Don't mind being overtaken _as such_ but when I get overtaken by people who don't even have drop handlebars, that's when I know I'm going slowly :-(


----------



## Chris Swift (10 Mar 2014)

dave r said:


> I think I surprised him, I was on my fixed, rear carrier with a bag on plus mudguards lights and using clips and straps, wearing steel toe capped boots, work trousers, they look like jeans, with an old red cycle jacket on top, I don't think he expected me to have the pace to catch him, my pace is down a bit compared with a few years ago, I'm in my early sixty's, but I can still shift a little bit in short bursts.


[/U]
 Sounds good mate, im on 27 and you would leave me standing![/URL]


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Mar 2014)

Did I see @martint235 on the Rochester Way at 6:50 this morning?


----------



## martint235 (10 Mar 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Did I see @martint235 on the Rochester Way at 6:50 this morning?


 Very probably. Apologies I didn't see you.

Strangely enough I did think I'd seen you yesterday morning at roughly the same time on my way to Polhill.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Mar 2014)

martint235 said:


> Very probably. Apologies I didn't see you.
> 
> Strangely enough I did think I'd seen you yesterday morning at roughly the same time on my way to Polhill.


You wouldn't have seen me - I was in a car going the other way. I only spotted you when you already alongside so didn't get a good look. Sunday morning I was in bed, nursing the cold from hell.


----------



## fossyant (10 Mar 2014)

What a difference a few weeks make eh. Dark, howling wind and persisting rain. Today, mild and sunny. Ave it !


----------



## summerdays (10 Mar 2014)

This mornings commute was spoilt by a (Hovis) lorry who overtook, coming upto a pinch point, forcing me to stop or be squished. It was enough to have me swearing, and then he pulled into his destination just 200m further on but I was too cross to go and confront him.


----------



## hennbell (10 Mar 2014)

Today was my first ride in 13 days. Weather was very cold two weeks ago and last week I was in Mexico. We are having warm days here but winter still has a few blasts left in her.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Mar 2014)

Ditched the base layer this morning and ditched the bikesters tonight. Still can't shake this cold.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (10 Mar 2014)

Due to my Vivente tourer/commuter being temporarily without some parts, I used my fast bike this morning!  I bought it late 2012, and it's a Specialized Roubaix Expert SL4, a very nice endurance geometry road bike. The hill climbs were (almost) effortless.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Mar 2014)

A northerly wind made for a nice and fast commute home


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (10 Mar 2014)

Well after 2 weeks off and then only 2 days last week as I had t go to Leeds and Nottingham, I am amazed how much fitness I have lost. Mostly in the lungs area and not the legs, so hopefully this week get back into a bit better shape, ready for the switch back to the road bike!


----------



## Kiwiavenger (10 Mar 2014)

Lovely commute in, nice and sunny, nice lunchtime ride then chain commits suicide going through roadworks, stick it back together with a spare link , then jumps off, locks my back wheel and almost throws me under the following truck.

Scooted and walked home in barefeet to save my cleats! Will sort it out tonight or just take the mountain bike in instead


----------



## MisterStan (10 Mar 2014)

ianrauk said:


> A northerly wind made for a nice and fast commute home


Or an unpleasant headwind for some of us!


----------



## rb58 (10 Mar 2014)

After two centuries at the weekend, my legs were heavy this morning. But tonight! Tonight I was a legend on my own commute. Back on Fixed after a weekend of gears (they'll never catch on) and helped by a following wind, I was home in double quick time and saw off a couple of wannabe racers into the bargain. Although one of them (white road bike, red jacket) decided the pavement was his only chance while I waited patiently behind a queue of cars. Nobber.


----------



## David Parry (11 Mar 2014)

Felt like a 20-year-old this morning (which is of course _relative_) after a week off (leisurely cycling in Palm Springs)--tremendous speed and power (which is of course _relative_). PLUS! Clocks changed . . . oh my goodness, to cycle home in daylight!! Front side of Spring! The promise of Summer!!






Dinner through twilight . . _The Matchbox_, Palm Springs.


----------



## martint235 (11 Mar 2014)

Very little traffic today apart from where there's a new set of temporary lights (at some point I'll get a full week of commuting without passing temp lights). Also took the river path to see what condition it's in. Path is fine, other cyclists still behave like nobbers though.


----------



## DrLex (11 Mar 2014)

Tidy remnant of last month's storms remains available for anyone with the right cutting & lifting gear.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (11 Mar 2014)

My ride home was like a sauna session: 29 down to 26°C by the time I got home, and very, very humid. So humid that it started raining before I got home. It reached about 30 today, will be 22 tomorrow, back up to 32 by Saturday, then 20 on Sunday: my head is spinning.


----------



## fossyant (11 Mar 2014)

Lovely commute in. Rather nippy wuth a ground frost. Brief chat with a guy on an Allez, he was saying it's the coldest morning so far (possibly right) but warm later. Traffic lights at Styal Road have been 'expanded' again !!! 

Only marred by a punishment pass by a tool in a little Citroen C3. I'd filtered past him, round a bus at a stop, only for him to close pass me some 100 yards further on, and edge in on me. He shot off, only to overtake another car which was cruising up to the end of a mile long queue. Must say I looked over and smiled as I whizzed past the tool stuck in the queue.


----------



## BSRU (11 Mar 2014)

Another good 50km ride in, a little chilly when riding north-east'ish as that meant riding into the wind.


----------



## HLaB (11 Mar 2014)

A bizarre thankyou this morning a car blocking (nosing through) the cyclelane over the mouth of a side road which I didn't want to use anyway. Thats about as exciting as my commute got


----------



## ianrauk (11 Mar 2014)

Nice and fast commute this morning only soured by a complete arse in a white minivan (of course), decided to left hook me as I was travelling in excess of 20mph. Luckily the old spider senses were tingling so I managed to scrub off a lot of speed. Had to turn left with him and managed to stop just in time. The tosspot knew what he did and just drove off. Good thing too as I would have pulled him from his van and had some very naughty words.

A bit warmer this morning, less traffic then yesterday. The A21 was much clearer. 

Had some fun with a brand new cycling roadie commuter on a sparkling new (lovely looking I might add) Cube. It was so shiny, the cassette was radiating bright metal brilliance. How did I know he was new to commuting? Well, he was hugging the gutter, weaving all over the place, not much road positioning sense. Stopping at junctions in high gear so can't get away quickly and kept having to look down to get his whiter then white shiny shoes cleated into the pedals.
He gave it some beans to overtake another cyclist, got in the drops, but died very quickly afterwards AND THEN I WENT ZOOOOOMING BY....gave him the 'come on let's have some SCR fun look'...but he didn't want to play.


----------



## MisterStan (11 Mar 2014)

ianrauk said:


> .gave him the 'come on let's have some SCR fun look'...but he didn't want to play.


Were your tattoos on show? He was probably scared witless!


----------



## ianrauk (11 Mar 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Were your tattoos on show? He was probably scared witless!




LOL... only the one on my leg... but that's on the near side


----------



## EthelF (11 Mar 2014)

What was all that about this morning? That was one of the most bad tempered commutes I can remember - and that's just the cyclists. Aggressive jostling for position, close passes, MGIF mentality and general impatience and selfishness. Why? The roads were quieter than usual, why not just enjoy that?

To the young guy in the orange jacket on Lombard Rd, Battersea, around 8.15, are you always an arse, or only when on a bike? Yes, you had to brake sharply when the lady in front slowed for some pedestrians who were crossing ahead of her. But shouting at her for doing so is rude. As is sitting inches off her back wheel. So next time just look where you are going and don't tailgate, then you might not have to hit the anchors, you inconsiderate twunt. Oh, and while I'm at it, learn to use your gears, and don't stop ahead of the asl in a high gear in front of cyclists who got there before you!

Excuse the rant but I think the bad temper on the roads left me a trifle grumpy.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Mar 2014)

EthelF said:


> What was all that about this morning? That was one of the most bad tempered commutes I can remember - and that's just the cyclists. Aggressive jostling for position, close passes, MGIF mentality and general impatience and selfishness. Why? The roads were quieter than usual, why not just enjoy that?
> 
> To the young guy in the orange jacket on Lombard Rd, Battersea, around 8.15, are you always an arse, or only when on a bike? Yes, you had to brake sharply when the lady in front slowed for some pedestrians who were crossing ahead of her. But shouting at her for doing so is rude. As is sitting inches off her back wheel. So next time just look where you are going and don't tailgate, then you might not have to hit the anchors, you inconsiderate twunt. Oh, and while I'm at it, learn to use your gears, and don't stop ahead of the asl in a high gear in front of cyclists who got there before you!
> 
> Excuse the rant but I think the bad temper on the roads left me a trifle grumpy.




Rant away... we are here to listen.
There's not much ruder then a shoaling, tailgating cyclist.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Mar 2014)

Nippy (temperature not speed!) but peaceful ride in this morning.


----------



## potsy (11 Mar 2014)

fossyant said:


> Lovely commute in. Rather nippy wuth a ground frost. Brief chat with a guy on an Allez, he was saying it's the coldest morning so far (possibly right) but warm later.



In my haste to get out and enjoy the sun yesterday I failed to take into account the fact it may not be quite so warm for the return home at 10pm, short sleeves and summer mitts weren't really a good choice


----------



## BSRU (11 Mar 2014)

Cycling feels even better now the weather is on the turn for the good.
Added to that getting my rear wheel back tonight for the CX bike and even better a new set of Hope hoops for the CX bike should arrive tomorrow


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Mar 2014)

The only close pass this morning was from an Audi cabriolet on the same business park as my office. And me on my BSO with (vacant) baby seat too.

Soooo tempted to have words...but what would it achieve ?


----------



## ianrauk (11 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2971893, member: 1314"]Not feeling well, left work early yesterday at 4pm and cycled home really slowly. Everything aching. Went to bed at 8.30 woke at 6 and cycled back to work, really slowly, still hurting. Head, throat, joints, everything.

Doing RP and Chelsea Embankment.[/quote]


Should have stayed home and got better.
You may pass on what ever you have to your work colleagues.


----------



## hennbell (11 Mar 2014)

Spring is getting closer, morning ride just -3 C,

Winter Jacket out, Wind breaker and micro fleece vest in.
Winter cycling boots out, mtb shoes with booties in.
Lobster gloves out, full finger fleece lined cyclocross gloves in.
Commuter bike out, cyclocross bike in.

But history suggests that winter at least 2 or 3 more blizzards in her, last year we had snow in April.


----------



## young Ed (11 Mar 2014)

only earlier this week did i see and notice the pothole the wrote off my crank set early last week and before i managed to bring with me a camera and report the pothole i found today the council has actually fixed the hole!  no i just need to go along and report a few others on my commute! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## summerdays (11 Mar 2014)

Nice commute, though chilly! And a nice chat at a set of lights with someone who apparently doesn't change what he is wearing through the year other than the length of his trousers. Car drivers just don't get those opportunities, to chat to strangers for a few moments!


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2014)

summerdays said:


> Nice commute, though chilly! And a nice chat at a set of lights with someone who apparently doesn't change what he is wearing through the year other than the length of his trousers. Car drivers just don't get those opportunities, to chat to strangers for a few moments!



Your lucky, the last fellow cyclist I tried to talk to just looked down his nose at me and accelerated away.


----------



## young Ed (11 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2972826, member: 1314"]Feeling nearly back to normal and zoomed back. Really heavy bag. Usual nonsense in bag plus 610 sheets of A4. And, bizarrely, 2 cans of chilled Special Brew.[/quote]
why do you need 610 sheets of A4 that will either be thrown in the bin soon or filed and never read?! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (11 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2972885, member: 1314"]Long story![/quote]
for extra weight and thus momentum on the down hills? 
Cheers Ed


----------



## martint235 (12 Mar 2014)

I may have underestimated the temperature. Conflicting reports between my phone (3C) and BBC (5C at 7am) meant I was out in shorts, short sleeve top and armwarmers. It was a bit nippy but not too bad.

I'm starting to really enjoy the riverside park. I've struggled to adopt @Aperitif philosophy that it's about the ride, I'm more of a Clarkson cyclist (more speed, more power!!!) but bimbling along by the river was good this morning. I even conversed with a couple of dog walkers. Shame about the nobbers who treat it as a racetrack. Will just have to push one of them in the river one day


----------



## Chris Swift (12 Mar 2014)

dave r said:


> Your lucky, the last fellow cyclist I tried to talk to just looked down his nose at me and accelerated away.


[/U]
 
Another knob![/URL]


----------



## Chris Swift (12 Mar 2014)

Nice 5 mile commute this morning no issues other than me missing it for 2 weeks a minute and a half slower!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (12 Mar 2014)

Chain snapped this mornirng! That will teach me to not bother with changing down a gear or two before coming to a stop!
2 people asked if I was okay while fixing it which was great and one guy turned back to offer me a quick link, but as a good lad, I carry all these spares, the chain link tool became invaluable again!
7 minutes later and on my way


----------



## BSRU (12 Mar 2014)

Need to drive in today to pick up lots of big parcels, although one of them should be some new wheels.
Didn't want to miss out on riding the bike today so went out for an early 40km, very very foggy and freezing, my garmin stated the average temp was 0.7C.
Because it was foggy, front of me and the bike all wet, spent most of the ride cleaning my glasses.
Still it was a good ride in the fresh countryside air


----------



## MisterStan (12 Mar 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Chain snapped this mornirng! That will teach me to not bother with changing down a gear or two before coming to a stop!
> 2 people asked if I was okay while fixing it which was great and one guy turned back to offer me a quick link, but as a good lad, I carry all these spares, the chain link tool became invaluable again!
> 7 minutes later and on my way


Damn! You must have been quick this morning, without the extra weight of that tool. We missed you - could have had some good heckling opportunities!


----------



## ianrauk (12 Mar 2014)

Got my arse well and truly handed to me on a plate on the A21 this morning. Ultra fast roadie in BMC top, Condor shorts on a Boardman, fair play Sir, I tried to keep up but my thighs said NO! Staill made for a nice and fast ride in though.
4degs when I left this morning with some fog, but soon cleared and warmed up. Just wish I didn't have so many bloody traffic lights on my route (appx 40 sets)...I must have caught every single one this morning.


----------



## BSRU (12 Mar 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Got my arse well and truly handed to me on a plate on the A21 this morning. Ultra fast roadie in BMC top, Condor shorts on a Boardman, fair play Sir, I tried to keep up but my thighs said NO! Staill made for a nice and fast ride in though.
> 4degs when I left this morning with some fog, but soon cleared and warmed up. Just wish I didn't have so many bloody traffic lights on my route (appx 40 sets)...I must have caught every single one this morning.


Luckily in Swindon the ultra fast roadies do not seem to go out before I get to work or a going the other way.


----------



## martinclive (12 Mar 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Chain snapped this mornirng! That will teach me to not bother with changing down a gear or two before coming to a stop!
> 2 people asked if I was okay while fixing it which was great and one guy turned back to offer me a quick link, but as a good lad, I carry all these spares, the chain link tool became invaluable again!
> 7 minutes later and on my way


Time to get the road bike out Kev!


----------



## MisterStan (12 Mar 2014)

martinclive said:


> Time to get the road bike out Kev!


He might be able to keep up then!


----------



## Beebo (12 Mar 2014)

martint235 said:


> I may have underestimated the temperature. Conflicting reports between my phone (3C) and BBC (5C at 7am) meant I was out in shorts, short sleeve top and armwarmers. It was a bit nippy but not too bad.


 Me too, set off in shorts with fingerless gloves. I had to pull over after less than a mile to change gloves or my fingers would have froze to the bars.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Mar 2014)

Beebo said:


> Me too, set off in shorts with fingerless gloves. I had to pull over after less than a mile to change gloves or my fingers would have froze to the bars.




Still braving the shorts but am still using long finger gloves.


----------



## Beebo (12 Mar 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Still braving the shorts but am still using long finger gloves.


 I'll reap the benefits on the ride home tonight, it should be about 15C by then, so my fingers can go naked!


----------



## martinclive (12 Mar 2014)

MisterStan said:


> He might be able to keep up then!


Ouch - I was only thinking that - I would never have put it in writing! (damn think I just did!)


----------



## mangid (12 Mar 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Chain snapped this mornirng! That will teach me to not bother with changing down a gear or two before coming to a stop!
> 2 people asked if I was okay while fixing it which was great and one guy turned back to offer me a quick link, but as a good lad, I carry all these spares, the chain link tool became invaluable again!
> 7 minutes later and on my way



Hi Kevin ! Twas me who turned round. I was well impressed by the gloves, really should put some into my kit bag, I always end up looking for some leaves to wipe my hands on (and not fezzing up to OH that the gloves might not want to go in with other delicates ...)


----------



## thefollen (12 Mar 2014)

Was certainly colder than anticipated earlier! Always so tempting to don warmer stuff when first stepping outside. Still, my test to ascertain whether I've made the correct clothing decision is to assess my being at 4 miles in (in my case as I hit Albert Embankment). Went tech-top, shorts with overshorts + fingerless today. Intial assessment was: [Glove Err0r] with the numb fingers but soon became accustomed and at the four mile point was comfortable. Would choose slightly too cool over too warm everytime!

Plenty of fair weathers out today trying to undertake at pinch points/hop in front at lights. I quite enjoy the humdrum to be honest. All in all: very nice! Timed lights very well today, minimal clip-out :-)


----------



## Aperitif (12 Mar 2014)

martint235 said:


> I may have underestimated the temperature. Conflicting reports between my phone (3C) and BBC (5C at 7am) meant I was out in shorts, short sleeve top and armwarmers. It was a bit nippy but not too bad.
> 
> I'm starting to really enjoy the riverside park. I've struggled to adopt @Aperitif philosophy that it's about the ride, I'm more of a Clarkson cyclist (more speed, more power!!!) but bimbling along by the river was good this morning. I even conversed with a couple of dog walkers. Shame about the nobbers who treat it as a racetrack. Will just have to push one of them in the river one day


No need to prove anything. The real test is when you can let more than one other cyclist overtake...and not go into a frenzy. Only ever pass them back on inclines - gently applying the gas as you rise. that's fair, and cheery too. Downslopes only count if you are fixie-dixie and your cadence is delivering you safely, at speed! Always smile...I know that's probably the hardest bit for you Mart, but you have shown signs of progress recently.  
And the weather is luxurious.


----------



## 400bhp (12 Mar 2014)

Summer bike is out - no mudguards and clean.

Sods law I happened to find the only flooded road in Cheshire - a water main had burst on Charcoal Road meaning a ride through water for 1/2 a mile. Cue dirty bike.


----------



## Origamist (12 Mar 2014)

A bit nippy this am, about zero, but lovely and clear. If this dry weather continues, I will not have to clean the bike at the weekend!

Looks like the Sandbach to Salford Quays commute is about to become a scary reality as we had an offer accepted on a property yesterday


----------



## potsy (12 Mar 2014)

400bhp said:


> Summer bike is out - no mudguards and clean.
> 
> Sods law I happened to find the only flooded road in Cheshire - a water main had burst on Charcoal Road meaning a ride through water for 1/2 a mile. Cue dirty bike.


That'll learn ya 

From initial observations of the cyclists at the new job I seem to be the only one that actually stops at the red light at the bottom of the estate, maybe I need a bigger sample before I condemn them all as POBS


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (12 Mar 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Damn! You must have been quick this morning, without the extra weight of that tool. We missed you - could have had some good heckling opportunities!



Yep I was hiding in shame by the side of the busway!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (12 Mar 2014)

mangid said:


> Hi Kevin ! Twas me who turned round. I was well impressed by the gloves, really should put some into my kit bag, I always end up looking for some leaves to wipe my hands on (and not fezzing up to OH that the gloves might not want to go in with other delicates ...)



Well thanks again mate
It's nice to catch a member on here and put a face to the name!
Hopefully I looked like I knew what I was doing!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (12 Mar 2014)

martinclive said:


> Time to get the road bike out Kev!


I think yor right mate I am fed up
Of being at the back!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (12 Mar 2014)

MisterStan said:


> He might be able to keep up then!


It's. been a long few months on that bike of torture!


----------



## fimm (12 Mar 2014)

Rear-ended at very low speed while going onto a roundabout yesterday. Nice lady stopped, details were exchanged. Damage - a bit broken off the rack of the Brompton and one scratch to the car's front bumper. The hinge of the Brompton effectively acted as a kind of crumple zone.
I've reported it to the police for their stats but no other action, and will take the bike to the shop at the weekend and see what the rack will cost to replace. I have warned the driver that bits of Brompton don't come cheap!


----------



## martint235 (12 Mar 2014)

Aperitif said:


> No need to prove anything. The real test is when you can let more than one other cyclist overtake...and not go into a frenzy. Only ever pass them back on inclines - gently applying the gas as you rise. that's fair, and cheery too. Downslopes only count if you are fixie-dixie and your cadence is delivering you safely, at speed! Always smile...I know that's probably the hardest bit for you Mart, but you have shown signs of progress recently.
> And the weather is luxurious.


 Hey I smile!!! Most of the time.

Now, remind me again about the letting people overtake thing? Even if I give them a 50 yd start I'm still not allowed to chase them down?


----------



## Stephen C (12 Mar 2014)

Was slightly confused when I got to work this morning, a bloke arrived at the same time as me, walked his bike past 6 completely empty bike racks and then locked it to a tree! Nothing intrinsically wrong with the tree, but it wasn't even the closest spot to the entrance...


----------



## martinclive (12 Mar 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> It's. been a long few months on that bike of torture!


yeah but you are really going to feel the benefit..............


----------



## thefollen (12 Mar 2014)

martint235 said:


> Hey I smile!!! Most of the time.
> 
> Now, remind me again about the letting people overtake thing? Even if I give them a 50 yd start I'm still not allowed to chase them down?



Love a good chase (if appropriate and safe ;-)), also give the 50yard head start. Find most overtakes aren't out of competition but moreso the desire for clear air... I say if it's safe to do so, and one can maintain the speed to overtake convincingly and continue to pull away, definitely do it rather than be forced to hang behind. If the other person wants to ramp it up and give chase it's all good- ultimately we're all training each other.

Get overtaken now and again- again it's all good fun. I'm no pro and have no ego about it- also like to smile and tip the metaphorical hat to them :-)


----------



## Leodis (12 Mar 2014)

Back on the bike after a couple of weeks off. New route to work via Spen Lane and Kirkstall road, 2.5 miles of cycling bliss compared to Meanwood road.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (12 Mar 2014)

martinclive said:


> yeah but you are really going to feel the benefit..............



Yep TDF 2014 here I come!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (12 Mar 2014)

what a beautiful evening to cycle home on.
Makes all those months of rain and wind worthwhile


----------



## ianrauk (12 Mar 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> what a beautiful evening to cycle home on.
> Makes all those months of rain and wind worthwhile




Indeed. Nice, mild and no wind, and the evenings are getting lighter...brilliant.
Loving the commute at the moment.


----------



## Hip Priest (12 Mar 2014)

Frosty & foggy on the way in, but glorious on the way home.


----------



## young Ed (12 Mar 2014)

i hate the A28! in fact i hate all A roads 
Cheers Ed


----------



## summerdays (12 Mar 2014)

Cold this morning, stopped to pull on an extra layer. Did see one bloke fixing a snapped chain but he obvuoisly was more prepared for it than I would have been. Also managed to see 4 bromptons in one short stretch by the MOD today.

On the way home Tony's ice cream van decided to pull out of a side road forcing me to stop, but didn't get very far before I overtook, and plonked myself in front of him at the lights. And I wasn't that quick setting off when they turned green.


----------



## Gez73 (13 Mar 2014)

Ridiculously foggy Out there today. Some very scary sections of my commute. Stayed in primary for most of the journey to avoid doors and dogwalkers! Take care everyone! Gez


----------



## jarlrmai (13 Mar 2014)

Foggy this morning, only realised I still had my reflective clips on after i'd been in the office for 20 mins.


----------



## MisterStan (13 Mar 2014)

Horrendously thick fog this morning, made me appreciate the relative safety of the Busway cycle path. I use a couple of fast roads before I get to it and had a couple of squeaky bum moments with cars haring up behind me. 
Even coming through Cambridge this morning, I genuinely saw more cars without lights than I did bicycles.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Mar 2014)

Yup, very thick fog also down in SE Londinium. Had both front and rear lights at full blast. Wasn't taking any chances. Bizarre this is was that the main route A21 was very clear of traffic which made for a nice and fast ride in.

Damn that uber fast roadie.. he was up to his faster then me tricks again today.


----------



## martinclive (13 Mar 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Horrendously thick fog this morning,
> Even coming through Cambridge this morning, I genuinely saw more cars without lights than I did bicycles.


Yep - saw the same - mostly newer cars - I think people forget that automatic lights work on darkness but do not come on in fog - muppets!


----------



## HLaB (13 Mar 2014)

Just the direct 1.8 miles for me this morning, too short touch wood to have any incident.


----------



## .stu (13 Mar 2014)

Foggy this morning, but one of the best commutes so far this year, as the fog made the cars slow down, and I didn't have any close passes, which is amazing!


----------



## Archeress (13 Mar 2014)

Damn foggy when skirting round the old defunct Filton Airfield on the way to work.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## ACS (13 Mar 2014)

After weeks of nice drivers and combat free commutes this morning was lunacy. On narrow country road approaching a blind sweep left the driver of a people carrier attempted an overtake to meet a painters van driven by an apprentice (assumption made here based on speed and age of driver) coming the other way. A clash of wing mirrors and much sounding of horns became evident. When the driver passes me some moments later he / she gives a long hard blast and some nonverbal interaction passes between us.

3 miles later, a 4x4 appears on a side road (T- Junction) to my right he pulls out invades the cycle lane I am using, nudges me with the wind mirror, I express my displeasure and the driver drops back. He then proceeds to overtake me while we are negotiating a mini RB 200 yards later.

Lastly a car I’m following through town indicates left and moves towards an on-road parking area then without warning he carries out a sudden ‘U’ turn in road crossing my path. Luckily no damage done, the driver looked shocked when we spoke and he immediately apologised. What pi$$ed me off was the passenger could not stop laughing.

The cause of all this madness? Extensive roadwork’s and confusing one way systems causing long traffic jams. I think a lot of motons where late for work this morning. Going home should be entertaining.


----------



## MisterStan (13 Mar 2014)

ACS said:


> Going home should be entertaining.


Good luck with that!


----------



## donnydave (13 Mar 2014)

ACS said:


> After weeks of nice drivers and combat free commutes this morning was lunacy. On narrow country road approaching a blind sweep left the driver of a people carrier attempted an overtake to meet a painters van driven by an apprentice (assumption made here based on speed and age of driver) coming the other way. A clash of wing mirrors and much sounding of horns became evident. When the driver passes me some moments later he / she gives a long hard blast and some nonverbal interaction passes between us.
> 
> 3 miles later, a 4x4 appears on a side road (T- Junction) to my right he pulls out invades the cycle lane I am using, nudges me with the wind mirror, I express my displeasure and the driver drops back. He then proceeds to overtake me while we are negotiating a mini RB 200 yards later.
> 
> ...



Roadwork based chaos for me too, 2 miles walking-pace tailback so I passed them all on the right hand side. I lost count of the number of people who realised I was passing them, then they try to speed up whilst still in the aforementioned walking-pace queue to close the gap to the car in front, as if I'm looking to pull in when there's still a mile of queue left?!?!


----------



## 400bhp (13 Mar 2014)

donnydave said:


> Roadwork based chaos for me too, 2 miles walking-pace tailback so I passed them all on the right hand side. I lost count of the number of people who realised I was passing them, then they try to speed up whilst still in the aforementioned walking-pace queue to close the gap to the car in front, as if I'm looking to pull in when there's still a mile of queue left?!?!



Most car drivers don't think and are on auto pilot. They just think you are a car.

Get "assumed car behaviour" quite a bit.


----------



## glenn forger (13 Mar 2014)

They go BRRRRM BRRRM BRRRRM and only succeed in drawing level with you, bless their silly little pop socks.


----------



## hennbell (13 Mar 2014)

What a morning! did a top 3 on a Strava segment on the way to work. On a cyclocross, with a pretty good tail wind.I am looking forward to proper spring and summer.


----------



## summerdays (13 Mar 2014)

Ring road was pretty solid today making me glad of the cycle path, but when I left it I just found more solid traffic. Lots of weaving from the left to right and back again as the stationary cars weren't in a nice neat row. Even managed to get through a set of lights I normally don't get through in one go as the stationary cars must have triggered the light to stay green for longer. Not a day to be in a car!

On the way home I set off just as the sun peaked through the mist, and enjoyed a couple of miles of sunshine before heading into the mist again and the sudden drop in temperature was very noticeable. And the mist and sun sort of alternated on the way home - quite peculiar.


----------



## dave r (13 Mar 2014)

ACS said:


> After weeks of nice drivers and combat free commutes this morning was lunacy. On narrow country road approaching a blind sweep left the driver of a people carrier attempted an overtake to meet a painters van driven by an apprentice (assumption made here based on speed and age of driver) coming the other way. A clash of wing mirrors and much sounding of horns became evident. When the driver passes me some moments later he / she gives a long hard blast and some nonverbal interaction passes between us.
> 
> 3 miles later, a 4x4 appears on a side road (T- Junction) to my right he pulls out invades the cycle lane I am using, nudges me with the wind mirror, I express my displeasure and the driver drops back. He then proceeds to overtake me while we are negotiating a mini RB 200 yards later.
> 
> ...




Sounds like it was your day for all the idiots, I had the same problem Monday, not on the bike but in the car, I had to finish work at dinner time because of a domestic problem , out running about in the car in the afternoon sorting it out and some of the driving we saw was atrocious.


----------



## dave r (13 Mar 2014)

Needed the radar this morning, when I got up the fog was that thick I couldn't see the houses across the other side of the street, luckily it had eased a bit by the time I left for work, tonight was lovely, still cold but sunny and still, I tried spinning up the fixed as hard as I could but found I had a bad case of Friday legs, but it was still an enjoyable ride home.


----------



## stowie (13 Mar 2014)

Roads full of numpties driving today. Van driver YH54 EZD - yellow van was appalling. Several cyclists were ranting at him on the CS2 at around 5:30pm. I have some video of him just basically forcing me into the kerb and will be contacting DHL - the idiot had a DHL tag on when I caught up with him later on.

He was laughing and saying DHL won't do anything, maybe that is right, but I will have a damn good go. The driving was terrible and he will hurt someone.


----------



## MisterStan (13 Mar 2014)

What an absolute ball ache of a commute. Chain came off about 50m from work and has bent the front derailleur, obviously I'd forgotten this and the chain came off again later when I was changing up. Also broke a spoke, spoke key is in the saddle bag. On the best bike. At home. Cue some swearing and some hasty creativeness - managed to remove the spoke and back on my way. To cap it all, I'd forgotten to put the front light on to charge last night AND this morning. Spare front light? Yep, on the best bike. At home. In the shed.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (13 Mar 2014)

MisterStan said:


> What an absolute ball ache of a commute. Chain came off about 50m from work and has bent the front derailleur, obviously I'd forgotten this and the chain came off again later when I was changing up. Also broke a spoke, spoke key is in the saddle bag. On the best bike. At home. Cue some swearing and some hasty creativeness - managed to remove the spoke and back on my way. To cap it all, I'd forgotten to put the front light on to charge last night AND this morning. Spare front light? Yep, on the best bike. At home. In the shed.




blimey mate, not a good day at all


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (13 Mar 2014)

wrong gloves this morning!
frost bite in my thumbs!!!


----------



## fribbleblib (13 Mar 2014)

Reached an ASL this morning and there was already a cyclist there. Then another arrived to make three!...... big deal you may say.... but that is the most cyclists I have seen at an ASL in Salisbury. (Not much happens round these parts, thats about as exciting as it gets)


----------



## Maverick Goose (13 Mar 2014)

fribbleblib said:


> Reached an ASL this morning and there was already a cyclist there. Then another arrived to make three!...... big deal you may say.... but that is the most cyclists I have seen at an ASL in Salisbury. (Not much happens round these parts, thats about as exciting as it gets)


Well Phil Lynott from Thin Lizzy died in Salisbury Infirmary in 1986.... Anyway if you think nuthing happens in Salisbury then try Tisbury!


----------



## summerdays (14 Mar 2014)

fribbleblib said:


> Reached an ASL this morning and there was already a cyclist there. Then another arrived to make three!...... big deal you may say.... but that is the most cyclists I have seen at an ASL in Salisbury. (Not much happens round these parts, thats about as exciting as it gets)


I hope that you beat that record in the future! I'm waiting to see when I beat one "record" in my head, which is a silly barrier on the ring road path (the only one), where only one cyclist or pedestrian can go through at once. So at times you have to queue in the road to get through - I've certainly been in a queue of 3 cyclists and some pedestrians waiting there.


----------



## martint235 (14 Mar 2014)

/rant
So got to the top of Welling Way and hit a light just turning green so went through. Roadie appeared at speed from my left straight through a red. Burned past him on the little rise of Rochester Way but wasn't surprised to be passed on the way down the other side (I spin out at around 28 on the Mango) but I thought it would be fun when the road levelled a bit but he just went straight through the red at the cross roads. Oh well.

Also, as some people know I don't often use cycle paths but I have to in the riverside park. It's actually quite a nice one but has someone changed the rules so that if you're on a road bike you now ride on the RHS of the path and just expect everyone to get out of your way?
/rant over
On a positive note, what a glorious morning!!!
Oh and I saw @deptfordmarmoset this morning. Largely cos he wound his window down and shouted "Martin" at me but still after 15+ years of commuting (many on one of the busiest roads in London) I now see a CCer on my commute.


----------



## summerdays (14 Mar 2014)

martint235 said:


> he wound his window down.


 that bit of your post made me smile!


----------



## martint235 (14 Mar 2014)

summerdays said:


> that bit of your post made me smile!


 That was actually a bit of an assumption. I was accelerating away from some lights so not paying a huge amount of attention but it seemed like quite a small car and so I assumed it still had a winder thing.


----------



## summerdays (14 Mar 2014)

martint235 said:


> That was actually a bit of an assumption. I was accelerating away from some lights so not paying a huge amount of attention but it seemed like quite a small car and so I assumed it still had a winder thing.


Are you saying there are still cars apart from ancient ones that have winders, I assumed it was a thing of the past!


----------



## MisterStan (14 Mar 2014)

Freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezing fog again. Thicker than yesterday too. No mechanicals though!


----------



## I like Skol (14 Mar 2014)

Just want to say how well my boys (age 8 & 11) have done this week. 'Commuted' to school by cycle all 5 days at 5 miles a day 

I did a full 4 night shifts cycle commute too and with the two times a day school run have clocked up a considerable commute mileage this week


----------



## DWiggy (14 Mar 2014)

Dense fog going through Darenth this morning, its amazing how many car drivers didn't have their lights on, its about time the choice was taken from the driver and was automated somehow?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Mar 2014)

martint235 said:


> That was actually a bit of an assumption. I was accelerating away from some lights so not paying a huge amount of attention but it seemed like quite a small car and so I assumed it still had a winder thing.


I press a button and the electric butler does it for me. It was the third time I'd seen you this week so I was ready to ambush you. I didn't realise you were on the fixed though. I must pay more attention next time.


----------



## MisterStan (14 Mar 2014)

DWiggy said:


> Dense fog going through Darenth this morning, its amazing how many car drivers didn't have their lights on, *its about time the choice was taken from the driver and was automated somehow*?


Actually that may be part of the problem, a lot of these new cars have automated lights that may not be sensitive enough/setup for fog.


----------



## potsy (14 Mar 2014)

Very foggy ride home last night, came out of work to find a slight mist, by the time I'd done a couple of miles it was really thick, glad I had the 'big' light on.


----------



## martint235 (14 Mar 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I press a button and the electric butler does it for me. It was the third time I'd seen you this week so I was ready to ambush you. I didn't realise you were on the fixed though. I must pay more attention next time.


 It's on freewheel rather than fixed (felt I'd better make that clear before the Disciples come looking for me!!!)


----------



## HLaB (14 Mar 2014)

Foggy again, I'm quite glad I was before the stop start traffic. They are redeveloping the old hospital site on route and hgv were parked either side of the road and I thought I was going to witness a head on as drivers overtook!


----------



## Andrew_P (14 Mar 2014)

I don't come in here that often now, I reckon the main reason is I have switched the morning run to 6am start from 7am and what a difference in riding pleasure! I just grin and bear the return run


----------



## Chris Swift (14 Mar 2014)

dave r said:


> Sounds like it was your day for all the idiots, I had the same problem Monday, not on the bike but in the car, I had to finish work at dinner time because of a domestic problem , out running about in the car in the afternoon sorting it out and some of the driving we saw was atrocious.


[/U]
 
Driving in rubbish round Coventry mate![/URL]


----------



## uclown2002 (14 Mar 2014)

Chris Swift said:


> Driving in rubbish round Coventry mate![/U][/URL]


Did you intend to post a link there?


----------



## martinclive (14 Mar 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> blimey mate, not a good day at all


Yeah and then Spurs lost too!


----------



## martinclive (14 Mar 2014)

martint235 said:


> but has someone changed the rules so that if you're on a road bike you now ride on the RHS of the path



Cambridgeshire also seems to have gone continental - have had a number of cyclists hugging the right of the cycle paths / exits etc from the busway recently - strange (and dangerous)


----------



## MisterStan (14 Mar 2014)

martinclive said:


> Cambridgeshire also seems to have gone continental - have had a number of cyclists hugging the right of the cycle paths / exits etc from the busway recently - strange (and dangerous)


Don't forget the chavs playing chicken! Neeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaooooooooooo!


----------



## User169 (14 Mar 2014)

Rode over a bridge on the way home just as the barriers were coming down (it opens to allow boats to pass through). I got about 20 metres past the bridge and looked over my shoulder just in time to see someone cut it even finer so that she caught the barrier squarely across the chest. She was thrown backwards off her bike, but remarkably stood up immediately and seemed entirely unscathed.


----------



## MichaelO (14 Mar 2014)

Much warmer at 6pm than it was at 6am this morning!!!


----------



## BSRU (17 Mar 2014)

After four days of no cycling, due to family commitments, I was desperate to get out this morning despite having a heavy head cold.
It was a very enjoyable 62km ride in with over 665 metres of going up, since my legs were nice and fresh turned into a quick ride in as well.
Meant to be riding in on my new Hope hoops but after putting tubes, tyres, rotors and cassette on, I realised they did not come with skewers.


----------



## donnydave (17 Mar 2014)

Drove to work. Left early so the traffic resembled a car advert where there's barely any other vehicles around. No roof, just a t tshirt on. Sunny. 9mpg. Lovely! can't wait for the drive home, the bike can go stuff itself today.

May have posted this in the wrong forum.


----------



## Frood42 (17 Mar 2014)

First commute today on the new bike (Genesis Croix De Fer), and while it wasn't glorious sunshine, it was warm enough to not bother with the Altura jacket.

I like the new bike, and while I am not used to the drop handle bars (pressure on the palms) and feeling all the bumps through the steel frame, it is a lovely ride and is a bike that gives me some confidence (I like how the gears are combined with the brake levers, much better than the SRAM I had on the hybrid, and I also like how much lighter it is than the hybrid).

Below are some pics of the bike from when I went for a pootle (32 miles) on Sunday (Lee Valley Way):














.


----------



## BSRU (17 Mar 2014)

Frood42 said:


> First commute today on the new bike (Genesis Croix De Fer), and while it wasn't glorious sunshine, it was warm enough to not bother with the Altura jacket.
> 
> I like the new bike, and while I am not used to the drop handle bars (pressure on the palms) and feeling all the bumps through the steel frame, it is a lovely ride and is a bike that gives me some confidence (I like how the gears are combined with the brake levers, much better than the SRAM I had on the hybrid, and I also like how much lighter it is than the hybrid).
> 
> ...


The Genesis Croix De Fer is a lovely bike, if I was forced at gun point to choose one bike from the three(almost four) I have I would choose it as it is very versatile.


----------



## Origamist (17 Mar 2014)

Mild and dry - long may it continue.


----------



## .stu (17 Mar 2014)

Rode in on my road bike for the first time since November. Wasn't a PB but not far off, although I don't bother timing it these days. Forgot about the rattly phone holder and creaking spd clip on the right pedal, so got to sort those out somehow to make it nice and quiet.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (17 Mar 2014)

First time on the bike for 6 days had a bad cold. Halfway to work started to think maybe this wasn't a good move. Still not feeling to good. But just needed to get out on the bike in the sunshine. Typical, ride all winter, gets some nice weather and I'm off the bike. End of the week looks like it's going to change back to wet, just in time for me to be up to normal cycling capabilites no doubt!


----------



## summerdays (17 Mar 2014)

Somehow today I've lost the main part of my smart rear light!!! So far not found it, hoping I knocked it off at the allotment earlier, as Mr Summerdays has gone to do a bit of digging and then could find it for me!


----------



## Leodis (17 Mar 2014)

Leodis 1 - 0 MTB uphill drafter

Passed some fella on a mtb on the way home, I wasnt racing or owt just trying to get my cadence up and passed him, next thing I know I hear this sweaty out of breath gorilla on my rear wheel, no worries I thought he might put some work in, nope just wanted the free ride for all of the 2 miles up hill... When I thought he was about to take me as I prepared for a up hill slog I slammed on me brakes  he fella off his bike trying to stop..

I am going to burn in hell.


----------



## Beebo (17 Mar 2014)

Wow, got home tonight at 6.15, it was almost still light.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Mar 2014)

First commute this year in short sleeves - I'm a liking it....


----------



## Shut Up Legs (17 Mar 2014)

Not my commuting tale, but someone else's. I don't normally post other cyclists' videos, but this one has me feeling pretty angry, and I think it deserves all the publicity it can get. It was on Collins St, in Melbourne, Australia. On this street, the so-called "bicycle lane" is only about 60-70cm wide, and is probably the worst possible route for bicycle commuting. Some cyclists still use it, though, because they can't see any suitable alternative, or because of where they work, etc.


----------



## glenn forger (17 Mar 2014)

scumbag fatty kob end. Hits a woman and walks off.


----------



## Chris Swift (17 Mar 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> Did you intend to post a link there?


No lol tiredness I assume got the better of me lol


----------



## Kiwiavenger (18 Mar 2014)

I decided to drop something off to a customer that is 8 miles from my house, the ride there was riddled with potholes, gravel etc so I decided to detour home adding an additional 14 miles

Need to book the bike in at the lbs to get the gearing sorted as was jumping slightly on the hills .


----------



## Shut Up Legs (18 Mar 2014)

victor said:


> Not my commuting tale, but someone else's. I don't normally post other cyclists' videos, but this one has me feeling pretty angry, and I think it deserves all the publicity it can get. It was on Collins St, in Melbourne, Australia. On this street, the so-called "bicycle lane" is only about 60-70cm wide, and is probably the worst possible route for bicycle commuting. Some cyclists still use it, though, because they can't see any suitable alternative, or because of where they work, etc.



Now I feel a bit less angry on her behalf, because this is getting excellent publicity! 

The Age newspaper, Melbourne

The Sydney Morning Herald

.. and several Facebook pages, bicycle user groups, etc., i.e. it's going "viral", so to speak.


----------



## Chris Swift (18 Mar 2014)

Cannot believe I saw a school girl around the ages of 13 cycling down a dual carriage way in Coventry this morning around 7am - No lights on (I no its light at this time of day but id still have lights on bike) no helmet, cycling in all in black including a black rucksack..... what are the parents of this child thinking? what was the child thinking?

Its a 50MPH road but most people do 60-70 down hear!


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (18 Mar 2014)

Finally decided to sort out the annoying rattling sound I have been experiencing the last month. Took my lights and spoke reflectors off and put them away for the autumn. Gave the bike a good clean and replaced the chain. Silent smooth commute this morning, sun out shades on ace, now watch it hiss down!


----------



## morrisman (18 Mar 2014)

Chris Swift said:


> Cannot believe I saw a school girl around the ages of 13 cycling down a dual carriage way in Coventry this morning around 7am - No lights on (I no its light at this time of day but id still have lights on bike) no helmet, cycling in all in black including a black rucksack..... what are the parents of this child thinking? what was the child thinking?
> 
> Its a 50MPH road but most people do 60-70 down hear!


So she is to be decried for riding a bike with no lights when it's not dark, not wearing a helmet, her choice, on a road you don't think is suitable but she seemed happy enough to cycle on. I expect she was thinking, 'well atl east I'm getting some exercise and not demanding by parents drive me to school thus creating one more car on the road that is not needed'.


----------



## BSRU (18 Mar 2014)

Good 50km ride in, with two spells of very light drizzle within the first 20km.
Unusually several cockwomble drivers this morning.


----------



## Beebo (18 Mar 2014)

I was pootling along in a world of my own when I was overtaken by a tandem with no stoker.
I couldnt give chase as I would have looked like a total nob, so just let it go.
Respect to the guy he was going quite quick on what must have been a heavy bike.


----------



## fossyant (18 Mar 2014)

Ist day back and feeling knackered - nothing like an extended commute to wake oneself up (did 14 miles rather than a short 7).

Barely 2 miles into the ride when I encountered a real nobber. Filtered past standing traffic two lanes deep, lights started to change so nipped into inside lane in front of a stationery golf. He didn't like this so then sounded his horn. I accellerated away with the traffic, and was a good 300 yards down the road cruising at about 25 mph before he passed. As he came past, he shoved his finger up at me, then swerved into the curb right in front. I just waved manically at him.

Left it at that, next set of lights, the driver had wound his window down, and shouted out 'Next time I'll run you over'. I'd ridden past at this time, so stopped, rolled back slightly, turned and said "No you won't mate, you'll feck off". I then carried on to the traffic lights. Yet again, I was some few hundred yards down the road before he passed. Not a peep out of him this time.

So Mr Black Golf TDI registration MF63 NPV, your cards are marked. I'll be keeping an eye on you. One more Mr Angry incident and I'll be on to the cops ! You obviously do some of the same route as me, and I'll no doubt be passing you again !


----------



## Chris Swift (18 Mar 2014)

morrisman said:


> So she is to be decried for riding a bike with no lights when it's not dark, not wearing a helmet, her choice, on a road you don't think is suitable but she seemed happy enough to cycle on. I expect she was thinking, 'well atl east I'm getting some exercise and not demanding by parents drive me to school thus creating one more car on the road that is not needed'.


[/U]
 
No not at all - I was just gob smacked as the lack of safety precautions taken, I would not let my child cycle this way never mind myself.
Full respect for her to exercise and not get lift by her parents.....

I have always been into cycling weather its mountain biking downhill or just cycling in general, however I'm fairly new to road cycling and felt that the younger generation should be taught a bit more safety.

Their is a nice chap on her called veteran I think, he lives in Holbrook's in Coventry and I don't even think he would cycle down this road.

Sorry for expressing what I seen it clearly offended some of you!
[/URL]


----------



## martinclive (18 Mar 2014)

Classic this morning
Traffic slow - cycle lane moving fine - car A on the main road pauses to let car B out of side road - car B pulls out because car A is in charge of the universe and the cyclist coming down the cycle lane has no right to live

Braked and avoided - passed car B 15 seconds later and gave a wagging finger (was quite pleased with my self control)


----------



## Frood42 (18 Mar 2014)

Idiot in an Audi last night decided to try and floor it past me (as I was going past another cyclist and approaching a pinch point), of course as I had taken a strong position he didn't have the room to barge through and had to brake, and of course came the obligatory use of the horn, despite the fact it was his crappy driving which could have caused an accident.

There is no room for both cars and bicycles through that pinch point so I have no idea what he was thinking... I suspect he wasn't.
I wish there was someway we could remove these "people" from the roads, I mean those who cannot look ahead or plan properly when driving, it really isn't that hard.

Romford Rd again...

Despite that, a good ride last night.
.


----------



## Frood42 (18 Mar 2014)

A good ride this morning, a bit chilly, windy and grey, but not too bad.
Quite a few people on bikes this morning along Romford Rd, nice not to be slogging and bumping up and down along there on my own, but it really is a crap road.

The alternatives are not much better (without going along way out of the way).

I am really looking forward to being able to go back to my summer route some time soon, please..
.


----------



## Kookas (18 Mar 2014)

It was ridiculously windy today, so I took it easy coming home. Yesterday was hardly windy at all, so that sucks.


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2014)

Chris Swift said:


> Cannot believe I saw a school girl around the ages of 13 cycling down a dual carriage way in Coventry this morning around 7am - No lights on (I no its light at this time of day but id still have lights on bike) no helmet, cycling in all in black including a black rucksack..... what are the parents of this child thinking? what was the child thinking?
> 
> Its a 50MPH road but most people do 60-70 down hear!



Which road is that Chris?


----------



## G3CWI (18 Mar 2014)

Changed job a while back and the 20 mile round-trip commute (once a week) dropped to 3 miles a day 5 days a week. But now I have planned a cracking 18 mile round-trip route on mostly quiet lanes and canal towpath. All set for the summer!

It will be nice to have the choice of doing the long loop or the short hop on the way home when the weather's poor.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Mar 2014)

Bloody wind.. what was all that about? How dare the wind gods blow me all the way home.......


----------



## Frood42 (18 Mar 2014)

Headwind, crosswind, sweat in the eyes but I still managed to keep cycling forwards, although almost came to a standstill at one point on the CS2 extension where the wind was being channeled quite badly.
Headwinds are a great excuse for something sugary I should say


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (18 Mar 2014)

bloody wind and rain was back today


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Mar 2014)

Had to drive to work yesterday, so rewarded myself with an extended extended commute this morning. Including a trip between sites this afternoon I commuted 87 miles today . Much more enjoyable than the 160 miles I had to drive yesterday even if I did get an absolute drenching this afternoon, warehouse manager wasn't pleased when I wheeled my bike into the new warehouse and left a bit of a puddle.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Mar 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Had to drive to work yesterday, so rewarded myself with an extended extended commute this morning. Including a trip between sites this afternoon I commuted 87 miles today , much more enjoyable than the 160 miles I had to drive yesterday.




Nutter


----------



## Shut Up Legs (18 Mar 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Bloody wind.. what was all that about? How dare the wind gods blow me all the way home.......


You know they're just setting you up for a fall, don't you, @ianrauk?


----------



## Biscuit (18 Mar 2014)

Flew home with a tail wind! Happy days!


----------



## ianrauk (18 Mar 2014)

victor said:


> You know they're just setting you up for a fall, don't you, @ianrauk?




Mate... I'll enjoy the moment..


----------



## ianrauk (18 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2984424, member: 1314"]It was my headwind.[/QUOTE]


And I hope it punished you so Crocks...


----------



## Chris Swift (18 Mar 2014)

dave r said:


> Which road is that Chris?


A444 from Stoke Heath down to the Binley road mate


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2014)

Chris Swift said:


> A444 from Stoke Heath down to the Binley road mate



Not a road that I would cycle, too many other routes round there, though isn't it there that we have an industrial estate that appears to only be accessed from the A444?


----------



## donnydave (18 Mar 2014)

Passed a chap on the way home, didnt think anything of it but little did I know he had latched onto my back wheel. Two fast roadies then passed me with guess who tagging on behind glued to their back wheels. I kept a respectful distance but stayed with them to see how it would pan out. The roadies were having a chat but cracking along at a good pace in a strong headwind but kept glancing behind so I guessed our friend wasn't entirely welcome. When they got to a crossing (which was clear) the roadies stopped and our old friend mr wheelsucker shot across, now quite surprised to find himself winning. Chap goes storming off and we lose him for a few corners. About 10 mins later and he comes back into view, flat over the bars and struggling. Roadies and myself (still at respectful distance) ease past and I couldn't help thinking "its not so easy when you're in front is it!" He clearly didn't like that as 10 minutes later he zoomed past in slow traffic (riskily in my view - people coming the other way but forced his way down the middle), he glanced behind to look at me then turned off immediately - I've done that myself in order to feel like I've "won" that section but now I know the folly of this kind of thing! Whoever you are - thanks for making the ride home interesting!


----------



## Chris Swift (18 Mar 2014)

dave r said:


> Not a road that I would cycle, too many other routes round there, though isn't it there that we have an industrial estate that appears to only be accessed from the A444?


Yes that is correct!


----------



## Telemark (18 Mar 2014)

Double rainbow during a very short sunny spell on a rainy ride to work - pretty special, but it got better ...
On the off-road bit, in the middle of nowhere, I saw something moving from the corner of my eye, covered the brakes, luckily going slightly uphill ... 1st roe deer bounds across the path, less than a metre in front of me, closely followed by #2 and #3. If I'd been tanking along, head down, deer #1 and I would have collided, with #2 and #3 landing on top. Shortly after, a tiny bunny dashed out from under a hedge and across the path in front of me, again just about escaped. It's not very often that I wish I had a video camera running, but today would have been quite spectacular!

T


----------



## martint235 (19 Mar 2014)

Saw a heron today in a pond in the riverside park. Not noticed it before but then again I'd not noticed the pond before this morning. 

Last commuting day of the week today so making the most of it.


----------



## summerdays (19 Mar 2014)

summerdays said:


> Somehow today I've lost the main part of my smart rear light!!! So far not found it, hoping I knocked it off at the allotment earlier, as Mr Summerdays has gone to do a bit of digging and then could find it for me!


I happened to lean my bike against a wall yesterday close to some bushes and suddenly noticed in the bushes something glinting - the other half of my light. It appears to still working but the batteries need replacing.

My legs were complaining on every hill yesterday, so I'm taking it easy (well even easier than normal) today!


----------



## BSRU (19 Mar 2014)

A stinking, difficult to get rid off, head cold and mid-week legs resulted in an easy 25km ride in this morning.
Hopefully will make up some distance this afternoon when the sun comes out.


----------



## fossyant (19 Mar 2014)

Event free ride in this morning. Too many road works for my liking


----------



## GrasB (19 Mar 2014)

Nothing much to say except cycling in the UK sucks compared to Italy. Nice to be back on the low racer though


----------



## 152l2 (19 Mar 2014)

Lots of deer, pheasant, partride, rabbits and hares this morning, but as i passed britains only thatched castle (they never really caught on) i saw a dead rabbit in the road, but he had YELLOW fur. He looked like he was in desert cammo. Very strange colour. Maybe a pet,but he was wild rabbit size and build.


----------



## robbiejp77 (19 Mar 2014)

Nothing to report all quite sedate riding in this morning, but i'm amazed the amount of bikes that are in such poor condition, example I noticed some girls bike chain that hadn't seen a drop of oil in 10 years and was making a right old racket, how she put's up with it I don't know!!! Oh and the young lady wearing the short skirt peddaling out of the saddle, thanks it was my slowest commute home all year


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Mar 2014)

At 5am it was like Animal World out there. Lots of deer, foxes and rabbits. Spring must be on the way.

Steve


----------



## Frood42 (19 Mar 2014)

Cloudy, grey and windy commute this morning.
Setting off in the light rather than the dark is nice though.
.


----------



## Origamist (19 Mar 2014)

Starting to sweat on the commute - it must be getting milder. Solution: less kit!


----------



## ianrauk (19 Mar 2014)

Shorts sleeves all week daaahn saaarf mate


----------



## MisterStan (19 Mar 2014)

Origamist said:


> Starting to sweat on the commute - it must be getting milder. Solution: less kit!





ianrauk said:


> Shorts sleeves all week daaahn saaarf mate



Since starting cycling, I seem to have lost nearly all my body fat - this may seem great to some, but it does mean i'm feeling the cold more than I ever have before. Did go for arm and knee warmers this morning instead of tights and a l/s jersey though.


----------



## Origamist (19 Mar 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Since starting cycling, I seem to have lost nearly all my body fat - this may seem great to some, but it does mean i'm feeling the cold more than I ever have before. Did go for arm and knee warmers this morning instead of tights and a l/s jersey though.


 
You should eat more exotic flavoured crisps, drink more continental lager and have a ghee feast at least twice a week. I have found this helps to maintain my double figure BMI...


----------



## MisterStan (19 Mar 2014)

Origamist said:


> You should eat more exotic flavoured crisps, drink more continental lager and have a ghee feast at least twice a week. I have found this helps to maintain my double figure BMI...


Let's just say that I have a very healthy appetite. I eat like a horse. I could probably eat a whole horse and not put weight on.


----------



## martinclive (19 Mar 2014)

MisterStan said:


> I could probably eat a whole horse


Available in many supermarkets ............allegedly!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Mar 2014)

I also saw a heron this morning and heard a woodpecker, but didn't catch sight of it. Lambs and calves have been in the fields for a week or two now as well. Sure signs of spring, watch it go really cold again now!


----------



## HLaB (19 Mar 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Since starting cycling, I seem to have lost nearly all my body fat - this may seem great to some, but it does mean i'm feeling the cold more than I ever have before. Did go for arm and knee warmers this morning instead of tights and a l/s jersey though.


Cycle faster then


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Mar 2014)

short sleeve top and shorts tonight for the first time this year


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (19 Mar 2014)

School boy error tonight, cycling behind a few cars matching there speed, either the car in front indicated late or I just missed it til last minute. Managed to slow down enough was close to the rear of the car as it turned up a driveway between two buildings. Would have passed and been clear at our speeds. Only trouble was a car was coming the other way which I hadn't seen, causing the car I'm behind to come to a stop. I managed to swerve but fell to the left whilst lost balance while unclipping, Leant on the boot with my arm. Got horn blown as I cycled round, so went back to apologise and and explain the only thing dented was my pride


----------



## Shut Up Legs (19 Mar 2014)

Another nice commute, with the temperature slightly below 10°C, only slightly marred by the 2 separate motorists who overtook me without bothering to fully leave my lane. This is between 5 and 5:30am, on a multi-lane highway, with next to no traffic. So why do they not bother changing lanes to overtake? Bloody idiots should be registered... _no, wait a minute_...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Mar 2014)

My continuing stalking of @martint235 continued today. At least I think it was him. Perry Vale/Hill? near St Dunstans in Catford. This time, instead of the early morning journey, it was in the late afternoon. I couldn't catch him up though. I was in the car again.


----------



## Origamist (19 Mar 2014)

Damn headwind.


----------



## summerdays (20 Mar 2014)

On the bus this morning (bike left overnight with a friend due to a late night), and I spotted a recumbent hand trike on the A38. For once I wanted the bus to get stuck in traffic so I could see it again properly, unfortunately it was a pretty clear run in!

Also had to put up with comments from other passengers about a different cyclist holding up the bus on a hill!!


----------



## apb (20 Mar 2014)

gusty head wind, rain and an up hill commute on my fixie.

to quote master chef

"Cycling doesn't any tougher than this!"


----------



## BSRU (20 Mar 2014)

Commute by car today, car full of the last remnants of our old kitchen going to the recycling centre plus various parcels from work to pick up.
In penance I did a 60km ride before work this morning.


----------



## Beebo (20 Mar 2014)

Blimey, so many bikes are back from their winter hibernation.
There were 15 in front of me on Jamaica Road, I didnt count how many were behind.
Much less RLJ'ing this year, but still seeing some terrible manouvres being pulled by some of the newbies.
They need to get on cyclechat and improve their road craft!


----------



## ianrauk (20 Mar 2014)

Beebo said:


> Blimey, so many bikes are back from their winter hibernation.
> There were 15 in front of me on Jamaica Road, I didnt count how many were behind.
> Much less RLJ'ing this year, but still seeing some terrible manouvres being pulled by some of the newbies.
> They need to get on cyclechat and improve their road craft!




Yup, a good plenty of cyclists out last night and this morning.


----------



## fossyant (20 Mar 2014)

Toughy last night, did think of Origamist as his commute was all the way into it. Mine is east/west, but as I do a loop, it was damn hard heading south. Long route last night and the same this morning. Early dart today as at hospital with my son this afternoon.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Mar 2014)

Just a bit windy this morning


----------



## martinclive (20 Mar 2014)

Nasty

http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/New...errifying-attack-on-driver-20140320060053.htm


----------



## BSRU (20 Mar 2014)

Nice to see George the European/Common buzzard this morning.


----------



## Nathan AV (20 Mar 2014)

How do you's manage the wind? I commute on a CX with a backpack and when the wind hits I certainly know about it. Past few days have been 20mph+ with stronger gusts and its all headwind on the way home. Nowhere to hide.


----------



## MisterStan (20 Mar 2014)

Nathan AV said:


> How do you's manage the wind? I commute on a CX with a backpack and when the wind hits I certainly know about it. Past few days have been 20mph+ with stronger gusts and its all headwind on the way home. Nowhere to hide.


Use it as good training.


----------



## fossyant (20 Mar 2014)

Nathan AV said:


> How do you's manage the wind? I commute on a CX with a backpack and when the wind hits I certainly know about it. Past few days have been 20mph+ with stronger gusts and its all headwind on the way home. Nowhere to hide.


 
Erm just pedal !


----------



## Nathan AV (20 Mar 2014)

I've tried the "just pedal" approach and i was nearly at a standstill coming downhill. On a side note it did improve my track stand ability. 
It's certainly good training but sometimes a break from it would be nice.


----------



## Ciar (20 Mar 2014)

my 4th commute this week, been trying to up the miles seems that i am cursed the day i try for 4 the winds come out to play.... leytonstone leyton and stratford windy windy wind! i hope it's behind me tonight ;-)


----------



## gaz (20 Mar 2014)

Been riding on the MTB for the past few weeks as the brake on my commuter broke. Fixed it last night so back on the roadbike today. Oh it felt great to by flying again! Although I had got used to the size of the 80cm wide handlebars, so it felt a bit weird on nearly half of that!


----------



## dave r (20 Mar 2014)

Dry and cold this morning with a stiff tail wind, made for a quick fast spinning commute, tonight was cold wet slow and hard work banging the pedals round into a strong gusting head wind


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Mar 2014)

Very wet ride home tonight. mudguards did their job, feet were fairly dry when I got home


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (20 Mar 2014)

Well it lasted a couple of days, my rides now filthy again


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (20 Mar 2014)

Windy again, but missed the rain, thankful for small mercies


----------



## ianrauk (20 Mar 2014)

The predicted rain didn't turn up thank gawd, but the bloody wind was a nightmare. 
Nearly got taken out by a wayward ped.... silly tosspot, looking into his phone just ambled across the road without even a cursory glance forcing me to make a drastic swerve into the other lane. Good thing there was no other traffic. He got a very rude word thrown at his general direction, not that he could hear it.


----------



## Origamist (20 Mar 2014)

The rain had stopped, but the headwind made it tough. A lot of close passes too - more today than than the previous three weeks combined (well, I'm not counting, but you get my drift).

Colleague's leaving do tmrw, so on the train and the beer!


----------



## simon the viking (20 Mar 2014)

I don't think I could have been any wetter tonight if I'd taken Scuba diving as a hobby instead of cycling


----------



## fossyant (20 Mar 2014)

Early dart so missed rain. Hospital checkup for son, then a 100 mile return trip to pick up a new loo pot. We are about to re-do the bathroom tiles, and noticed the existing loo has a crack. Down side is its soft cream. Only place that stocked any at reasonable prices was in Bradford. God I was knackered after the drive. Why do folk drive the M62 car park every day?


----------



## MartinQ (20 Mar 2014)

Bit of a rastermouse couple of days (how to make a bad thing good ... without the obligatory orphans). Heard a familiar ping on the way home last night, broken spoke in the front wheel so that will need to get fixed at the weekend. Then tried to swap lights, mud guards ... onto the road bike for today's commute. The rear light mounting thread must be dodgy as it wouldn't come off - but managed to bodge an old rear light together which worked. Then discovered my brake pads on the road bike had mysteriously worn away, couldn't have been me gov ...
Anyway, had a quick check on the Evans website and did a click and collect to pick up today in Manchester. When I got there, no sign of them. However, the guy serving had a (very) thorough look and when I mentioned I really needed some pads for the return commute, he sorted me out with a more expensive set for the same price . Coupled with a fast ride in this morning (don't mention the brakes) and an unexpectedly dry ride home (with new brakes) which involved a detour over the hills, it ended up being a good day.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Mar 2014)

Fastest commute into work for a long time, averaged 16.85 16.9mph (one decimal place looks better ) for 32 miles. Glorious weather in Leicester this morning.


----------



## Nathan AV (21 Mar 2014)

Got caught in the rain on the way in. Put as much effort in with the brief tailwinds as much as I did with the x-winds so it was a fairly fast commute today. Expecting 20mph on the way home with thew majority of it headwind. Cant wait!


----------



## Hacienda71 (21 Mar 2014)

I really am spoilt with my commute. Extended it and headed out into the Peaks through Rainow on the way home, then back down through Pott Shrigley. No rain just a lovely ride in the hills as the sun started to set. 15.5 miles and 1200 ft of climbing. Roll on the lighter evenings then I can get really lost out in them there hills.


----------



## summerdays (21 Mar 2014)

My commute included one section where I was using a pedestrian crossing (to get to shelter on the other side of the Queens road as the heavens were about to open), I waited patiently for the green man, the traffic was barely moving. When it finally turned green a large van tried to go through the crossing, baring in mind the stationary traffic on the other side meant he would completely block it! I pointed at the green man, he pointed at it as if that gave him the right to keep going, so I walked out with the bike forcing him to stop. Everyone then had to walk around him. Still didn't explain why he thought the light didn't apply to him.

A tired end to the week! Still got a ride planned for tomorrow.


----------



## MichaelO (21 Mar 2014)

Bloomin' headwind all the way home


----------



## potsy (21 Mar 2014)

Been commuting to the new job for 3 weeks now and today was the first time I have gotten wet, that's not a bad record for Manchester, coming home down a particularly bumpy road tonight I happened to glance down to my mirror to find a strange gap where it was just a few minutes before, this is the biggest disaster since @I like Skol lost his Vimto stained water bottle 
Turned around for a look but couldn't find it, maybe @400bhp or @fossyant will look for it on their travels, somewhere near the tip at Sharston is my best guess


----------



## 400bhp (22 Mar 2014)

potsy said:


> happened to glance down to my mirror to find a strange gap where it was just a few minutes before
> 
> somewhere near the tip at Sharston is my best guess


Best place for it


----------



## 400bhp (22 Mar 2014)

When is the wind going to die down? I reckon we have had fewer than 5 days this year where the wind has been less than 10mph


----------



## I like Skol (22 Mar 2014)

potsy said:


> Turned around for a look but couldn't find it, maybe @400bhp or @fossyant will look for it on their travels, somewhere near the tip at Sharston is my best guess


I stamped on it many, many times. I doubt you will find the pieces


----------



## potsy (22 Mar 2014)

I like Skol said:


> I stamped on it many, many times. I doubt you will find the pieces


S'ok I have a spare


----------



## Maverick Goose (22 Mar 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> I really am spoilt with my commute. Extended it and headed out into the Peaks through Rainow on the way home, then back down through Pott Shrigley. No rain just a lovely ride in the hills as the sun started to set. 15.5 miles and 1200 ft of climbing. Roll on the lighter evenings then I can get really lost out in them there hills.


Some quality riding round there! Both on and off road


----------



## Hacienda71 (22 Mar 2014)

Maverick Goose said:


> Some quality riding round there! Both on and off road


Very true. Fairly new to the off road stuff but have done some cracking mtb routes around Macc forest this winter.


----------



## I like Skol (22 Mar 2014)

Soon be time for my MTB commute once the days get a bit longer/lighter. It's great, spend about half the ride airbourne


----------



## BSRU (24 Mar 2014)

Ice tyres used this morning, no ice in town but lots in the countryside at the beginning of my ride. By the time I got back into town it had warmed up above freezing.
Light very early this morning.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Mar 2014)

-1 when I left this morning, garden lawn looking very frosty white. So back out with the winter jacket and leggings again. Was a tad chilly starting off but with the sun was blazing away in a bright blue sky and a good deal of quick cadence I soon warmed up. Was a lovely ride in this morning. Traffic not too bad and no car driver farkwittery. The wind was slight, all was good.

And it's the last week of commuting home in the dark.... lights prepare to be put away for the season.. you clutter my bike..


----------



## Origamist (24 Mar 2014)

Nippy this morning - but was prepared with my Endura BaaBaa beanie. Amazingly, I did not manage to lose it en route.

Took the lights off this morning and can't wait for the clocks to go forward at the weekend.


----------



## thefollen (24 Mar 2014)

Lady on a bike pulled out of a side road straight across the front of me without looking right this morn. Hit the brakes (was doing around 20mph) and managed to turn the bike parallel before any collision... only just. Informed her she should really look in future. I think the fright should possibly see to that however!

A few crazy peeps also out and about today- Mondays Mondays. Otherwise, a nice ride :-)


----------



## Stephen C (24 Mar 2014)

I was really enjoying this morning, nice and warm, no wind...then some complete idiot ran a red light and nearly took me out, kind of took the shine off the morning! The guy in the car behind me pulled along side at the next lights to see if I was ok, so thank you to him!


----------



## HLaB (24 Mar 2014)

Drove back from Scotland last night after a century ride up there in the morning, so it was a 8:15 rise for me today and the direct way to work.


----------



## fossyant (24 Mar 2014)

Nippy this am. extended commute of about 18 miles, then another 4 back to the office, followed by another extended one tonight. (This is not doing my bits any favours).

Took advantage of there being no road works on Styal Road climb up towards the airport, and bagged 7th on Strava. Head wind on the way up, so I recon I can knock a few more seconds off. Thats with a fully loaded set of panniers too.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Mar 2014)

Lovely ride in this morning, ice on the cars meant the ice bike came back out, but there was little wind and the sun came up quite early and lovely blue sky all the way to work. Decided to go home at dinner time and switch the ice bike for the commuter, blimey the wind has picked up from this morning.


----------



## Maylian (24 Mar 2014)

So today after work, I head to my LBS to pick my other bike up after having the rear wheel replaced. As I'm taking a small roundabout the next exit has two lanes, half way across both cars decide to go leaving me with no where to escape to. I manage to turn on the brakes and veer a little to the front of the car and get around it enough so that it only clipped my leg.

I took a bit of a tumble, bashed my knee in a bit but almost burst into tears thinking my 1 month old carbon may have just been written off. The driver stopped and was ok when I asked her to pull over to exchange details, another motorist pulled over and offered to be a witness should I need stating that whilst I may have been a bit quick I was in the right.

Anyways, a quick check on the bike, straightening of the brake leavers and everything looked in order. Checked with the bike shop and they ran their eye over it and couldn't see any issues. All in all a lucky escape, an unfortunate ride home and a sore knee but not as bad as it could have been thankfully. Guess I'll leave it a day or so and text the driver if everything seems ok to let her know as much.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (24 Mar 2014)

Nearly had a head on with the company director this morning.

Rode around the corner into the car park ENTRANCE, as he is EXITING it the wrong way. Pah - driving around like he owns the bloody place!


----------



## 400bhp (24 Mar 2014)

Saw a cyclist lying in the middle of the road this morning at the junction of Park Road and Ashley Road in Hale. I'm not sure what happened but there were a few people stood around, with cyclist and bike lying in the road. There wasn't a car nearby so I'm guessing slipped going around the corner.

From a distance I thought it was @Origamist - had a bald head and simillar build too. Thankfully not, albeit not a cyclist I had seen before which is a little unusual for a weekday morning commute. I helped picked his bike up and asked if he was OK (which he seemed to be) and went on my way.


----------



## fribbleblib (24 Mar 2014)

Saw a duck striding confidently through the main gates of a school in the Cathedral Close this morning! Quacking away happily to itself.


----------



## HLaB (24 Mar 2014)

Took the shortest way home tonight, passed a bloke lying on the ground with two others administering first aid, fortuately the ambulance was right behind me!


----------



## martint235 (25 Mar 2014)

Bad case of gout in my wrist this morning. Even getting my gloves on was agony. Every single bump in the road made me feel like throwing up so couldn't go quickly, also I couldn't apply a great deal of pressure to the brakes so wasn't a good idea to go quick.

Bit wet but not as bad as I was expecting.


----------



## BSRU (25 Mar 2014)

Warmer than yesterday but overcast and drizzly, fortunately the heavy rain had passed through by the time I woke up.
Another enjoyable ride in, all because I limit my exposure to the town drivers to a minimum.


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (25 Mar 2014)

In the car today and got the most disgusting look from a cyclist who all but crashed into the car. I was reversing down a narrow road with parked cars either side. No room to overtake or pass a cyclist let alone a car and a car had pulled in from the main road at the top so I had little choice but to back up. Doing about 15mph and slowed down just before I got to a driveway I could reverse into. Looked round to the front as I stopped only to see a cyclist, who'd decided to sit a couple of inches off the front corner of the car, have a great pissed off look on his face as he skidded to a stop in the narrow gap between me and the parked cars to my right... he sat there and just gave me a filthy look and then squeezed on past... knobber!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Mar 2014)

Lesson learnt today. 

If you set off on a Tuesday morning and think Friday Legs already but then realise you haven't pumped up the tyres since you got the bike, turn around and go home and pump the bleeding things up. To be fair the fairy did let me get 32 miles into the commute before visiting and was kind enough to do so when I was near a railway bridge, so I at least stayed out of the rain whilst sorting the tyre out. On the plus side, the pump that I thought was crap actually performed very well.


----------



## HLaB (25 Mar 2014)

This is becoming a regular thing but I just took the lazy direct commute this morning. It was a bit drizzly but my route was too short to get wet or hot from the jacket and overtousers. If it dries up I'll go for a ride after work or I'll strip the bike and fit new parts hopefully before the weekend.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2994932, member: 1314"]Soooo... back with cold and rain. And overcast.[/QUOTE]


Not that cold User...not as cold as yesterday


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (25 Mar 2014)

Fuming this morning

Not so much at the driver who overtook approaching standing traffic and pulled in on me before she was past (as there was neither room nor point for passing) as I was continuing on my path outside of the door zone. Rather at the following cyclist who decided to lecture me, blaming me for "undertaking" (by being half-overtaken by a slowing inswinging car) where she couldn't see me


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Mar 2014)

As I can't cycle to work tomorrow or Thursday I decided to make the most of it today.

After using my BSO to drop daughter off at nursery I returned home, swapped bikes and climbed the Col de Bradley Stoke into work. Total 7 miles.

I will try to have a decent run home this evening on a non-rattly lightweight Defy 2 rather than on Indonesian scaffold pole/steel rack/baby seat tank of a hybrid. Fingers crossed it won't rain too hard !


----------



## Archeress (25 Mar 2014)

Arjimlad said:


> Col de Bradley Stoke



oooo errrr..... where's this then cos I lives in Sadley Broke?

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## donnydave (25 Mar 2014)

Broken spoke on my rear wheel at the rim end rather than the hub end, noticed it when I was locking up. Not entirely a bad thing as while I was inspecting it I noticed that where the rim wear groove was is now proud of the rest of the rim! After 3 winters and 14,000 of heavily laden commuting its now time to retire the bog standard Giant S-R2 rims that came with my bike. Mavic Open Pro's on 105 hubs now on order. I had a look into building the wheels myself as I want to learn at some point but I found them ready made on Rose for less than I could get the individual parts for so I might try and rebuild my old wheels as practice.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (25 Mar 2014)

Why the MGIF?

After this morning's MGIF incident and the bizarre interpretation of events (undertaking meaning "being subject to an abortive overtake" apparently), on the way home tonight: Dual carriageway, 2 lanes, not particularly congested but an L-driver and a few cars up in front meaning I am keeping more or less pace (the pace of cars was variable due to the lead learner). Small car overtakes with reasonable room although brake lights and a red light up ahead mean that it is pointless - traffic begins to move off but the car just overtaken is sitting there "faffing". At this point I did pass the now stationary car as I had my momentum up.
30 seconds later, this time approaching lights and queue very close she pulls the overtake but hasn't time to get in then brake, so pulls in on me and brakes with me alongside. Give a "WTF" as I emerge from the side and carry on with the traffic that again has just started moving, this time taking a strong position.

Eventually at lights further up she passes in the outside lane, perfectly fine, and continues past the slower traffic in the inside lane. All fine.

Just.....wouldn't it have been easier to do the latter in the first place? Pass, make progress, not impede anyone and get there faster. Or would that have involved the difficulty of looking further than 5 yards?


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Mar 2014)

Archeress said:


> oooo errrr..... where's this then cos I lives in Sadley Broke?
> 
> Hugs
> Archeress x



Hiya - it's a Strava name for Trench Lane - I live in Winterbourne so the fastest way to work (next door to the Toby) is along Swan Lane & up Trench Lane !


----------



## summerdays (25 Mar 2014)

I saw a man cycling on the A38, the front of the bike had a large canopy and two children inside it, but I couldn't see it that clearly in the drizzle.


----------



## Archeress (25 Mar 2014)

Arjimlad said:


> Hiya - it's a Strava name for Trench Lane - I live in Winterbourne so the fastest way to work (next door to the Toby) is along Swan Lane & up Trench Lane !



I might have been through there, I go out with Stokes Cycle Club and we often use Trench Lane.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## summerdays (25 Mar 2014)

Just remembered the men in yellow coats were out in their deck chairs counting on the ring road this morning (I stopped for a quick chat and found out they are there quite frequently. The main thing I notice when they are there is how many motorists obey the 2+ lane 

And I have been seeing more of the Velo post bicycles around, I saw two today!


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Mar 2014)

summerdays said:


> I saw a man cycling on the A38, the front of the bike had a large canopy and two children inside it, but I couldn't see it that clearly in the drizzle.


Not me!


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Mar 2014)

Archeress said:


> I might have been through there, I go out with Stokes Cycle Club and we often use Trench Lane.
> 
> Hugs
> Archeress x


Sure to have been sometime. Club rides appeal, but conflict with church and clay shoot times .. Happy riding!


----------



## potsy (25 Mar 2014)

Found out today that one of my colleagues was knocked off his bike on the way home last night, apparently within a few hundred yards of leaving work, don't know yet whether or not it was another colleague driving the car but the cyclist needed a couple of hours in A&E before being let home.
We got a little talk from the boss about being careful when leaving work and to pay extra attention to cyclists, it does seem a bit like the start of an F1 race at times with everyone in a mad rush to be first out.


----------



## BSRU (26 Mar 2014)

You know it's a little foggy when you see the give way warning sign 100 yards from the junction but cannot see the junction, even though it is a lit junction
All gone by the time I got to work.


----------



## fossyant (26 Mar 2014)

Going to be in the car till mid next week I think. Exhausted. Got 3 hospital visits and one school diabetes training session between Thursday and Tuesday, so maximising time in work vs out means I need to take the car.

Sorry to hear about your colleague @potsy. I assume this was Birdhall Lane - it's on my extended route home and I know the road well - it's a bit dodgy at 5-5:30 as the offices empty. I used to work at the big black 'cube' many years ago.


----------



## HLaB (26 Mar 2014)

Woke a wee bit earlier so I took a medium route in got a horrible close pass from a tipper driver on route however. What was more anoying was the reckless barsteward only got a hundred yards down the road or less before hitting traffic. I could have easily caught and passed but I decided I didn't want another muppet pass, so I continued at a reduced pace. So all the muppet saved was a momentary second, only to be potentially held up by hours by the police/ambulance after they had become a killer and actually held me up


----------



## Origamist (26 Mar 2014)

400bhp said:


> Saw a cyclist lying in the middle of the road this morning at the junction of Park Road and Ashley Road in Hale. I'm not sure what happened but there were a few people stood around, with cyclist and bike lying in the road. There wasn't a car nearby so I'm guessing slipped going around the corner.
> 
> From a distance I thought it was @Origamist - had a bald head and simillar build too. Thankfully not, albeit not a cyclist I had seen before which is a little unusual for a weekday morning commute. I helped picked his bike up and asked if he was OK (which he seemed to be) and went on my way.


 
Fat, bald and my route - I would probably of thought it was me too! Glad the chap seemed OK. That junction is usually fine as it's light controlled - I find Park Road/Ashley Road much more of a problem in the morning and have witnessed a shunt and seen debris at that junction a few times...

Bit chilly, but nice ride in this am.

Am very happy with my Genesis Equilibrium and would recommend it as a sturdy, but not overly heavy, commuting work horse.


----------



## summerdays (26 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2996453, member: 1314"]“It’s embarrassing when that happens” I said, deliberately making him more embarrassed by feigning concern.

[/QUOTE]
But the implication is that you know that by experience


----------



## Origamist (26 Mar 2014)

Tailwind - a v pleasant change!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Mar 2014)

Just a bit wet on the way home, hailstone is not fun to ride in


----------



## MisterStan (26 Mar 2014)

I don't like to gloat (well actually I do!) but I managed to miss the rain both ways today!


----------



## ianrauk (26 Mar 2014)

Origamist said:


> Tailwind - a v pleasant change!




Yup same for me in Saarf East Landahn..... bloody good stuff


----------



## 400bhp (26 Mar 2014)

Origamist said:


> Fat, bald and my route - I would probably of thought it was me too! Glad the chap seemed OK. That junction is usually fine as it's light controlled - I find Park Road/Ashley Road much more of a problem in the morning and have witnessed a shunt and seen debris at that junction a few times...
> 
> Bit chilly, but nice ride in this am.
> 
> Am very happy with my Genesis Equilibrium and would recommend it as a sturdy, but not overly heavy, commuting work horse.



It was at the Park Rd, Ashley Rd junction mate.

Had a nice chat with a guy this morning along Ashley Rd on his way to Buxton (not commuting). Reckon he must have been 6'5" or more. I looked tiny next to him Clearly a decent rider. He recognised me from some Seamons club runs. Must have made an impession.


----------



## Origamist (26 Mar 2014)

400bhp said:


> It was at the Park Rd, Ashley Rd junction mate.
> 
> Had a nice chat with a guy this morning along Ashley Rd on his way to Buxton (not commuting). Reckon he must have been 6'5" or more. I looked tiny next to him Clearly a decent rider. He recognised me from some Seamons club runs. Must have made an impession.



Doh! That makes sense now.


----------



## dave r (26 Mar 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Just a bit wet on the way home, hailstone is not fun to ride in



The same in Coventry tonight, I was picking up the car after it had been serviced so I had to ride a couple of miles passed home, meant both me and the bike were more than a bit damp for the drive home.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (27 Mar 2014)

I have a cold, feel terrible but stil got in on the bike. Still easier than getting the bus or car


----------



## fossyant (27 Mar 2014)

Car again !


----------



## MisterStan (27 Mar 2014)

Last night felt tough, legs did not want to work, still maneged a good average speed though. This morning was a different story, legs felt wonderful and got to Cambridge earlier than expected, so chucked in an extra little loop.


----------



## BSRU (27 Mar 2014)

My 50km ride in this morning was spoilt with just 2km left, unfortunately I spotted a dead cat, too soft for my own good sometimes.


----------



## Beebo (27 Mar 2014)

Oh dear, I witnessed a bad crash on Plumpstead Highstreet.
I was one of four cyclists filtering through traffic, three of us chose to filter down the outside, the other one went up the inside of a white van as it turned left.
Luckily it was right outside Plumpstead Police Station so there were people on scene to take witness details and the paramedic arrived quickly.
Hope the rider is OK, he was alert with no visible injuries, but hadn't moved by the time I left.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Mar 2014)

Beebo said:


> Oh dear, I witnessed a bad crash on Plumpstead Highstreet.
> I was one of four cyclists filtering through traffic, three of us chose to filter down the outside, the other one went up the inside of a white van as it turned left.
> Luckily it was right outside Plumpstead Police Station so there were people on scene to take witness details and the paramedic arrived quickly.
> Hope the rider is OK, he was alert with no visible injuries, but hadn't moved by the time I left.




Blimey, hope the cyclist is ok and hope the cyclist and van driver both learned a valuable lesson. And not nice to see something like that happen either.


----------



## HLaB (27 Mar 2014)

Went round by the rowing lake again; and as per the regular, a nice conflict free commute. A bit of a headwind but other than that nothing spectactular happened.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Mar 2014)

Nice extended extended commute this morning. Was a tad cold, but nowhere near as bad as the doom and gloom merchants on the BBC were predicting, also stayed dry which was a double bonus


----------



## HLaB (27 Mar 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Nice extended extended commute this morning. Was a tad cold, but nowhere near as bad as the doom and gloom merchants on the BBC were predicting, also stayed dry which was a double bonus


 The Met says its pouring, and gong to be that way all day, I'm staring at hazy blue skies


----------



## Stan_Bowles (27 Mar 2014)

Last nights commute thru twickenham & Richmond was decent. Legs felt great over the bridge, up Richmond Hill and thru the park.

Something spooked the deer in RP though, running across the road willy-nilly, I mean how dare they!

Couldn't face the bike today though, rest day.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Mar 2014)

Stan_Bowles said:


> Last nights commute thru twickenham & Richmond was decent. Legs felt great over the bridge, up Richmond Hill and thru the park.
> 
> Something spooked the deer in RP though, running across the road willy-nilly, I mean how dare they!
> 
> *Couldn't face the bike today though*, rest day.



Babelfish couldn't translate this for me.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (27 Mar 2014)

Had a nice surprise when I got to work, put my bike away and noticed the down tube had a three inch crack running round it, just before the weld to the head tube. That's my frame fecked! Not sure if I should risk it home.


----------



## idlecyclist (27 Mar 2014)

Was proud of myself yesterday. Got a flat on the way home, and for the first time ever, i sucsesfully fixed it at the road side. (on past occasions i have just wheeled the bike home)


----------



## Hacienda71 (27 Mar 2014)

BANG hisssss, stop try to undo the QR, mmm that is a tad stiff. Snap godamn barsteward bloody thing has snapped off in my hand.  Lift off colleague in Saab convertible with the roof down in the drizzle with bike sticking out as wheel can't be removed. Get to office gentle tap with hammer fails to release the stuck skewer. Trip to the LBS, they manage to release the QR enough to get the wheel off. Skewer still stuck solid in the axle. Bike shop hits skewer with hammer still suck in the wheel. LBS admits defeat and takes to a mechanic with a "very large vice" awaiting outcome without bated breath. Think I deserve a new wheelset.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (27 Mar 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> View attachment 40907
> BANG hisssss, stop try to undo the QR, mmm that is a tad stiff. Snap godamn barsteward bloody thing has snapped off in my hand.  Lift off colleague in Saab convertible with the roof down in the drizzle with bike sticking out as wheel can't be removed. Get to office gentle tap with hammer fails to release the stuck skewer. Trip to the LBS, they manage to release the QR enough to get the wheel off. Skewer still stuck solid in the axle. Bike shop hits skewer with hammer still suck in the wheel. LBS admits defeat and takes to a mechanic with a "very large vice" awaiting outcome without bated breath. Think I deserve a new wheelset.



Not just me having an expensive day then!!!!


----------



## I like Skol (27 Mar 2014)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> Not sure if I should risk it home.


Unless it is about 100yds or less along a deserted side road I would suggest not.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Mar 2014)

HLaB said:


> The Met says its pouring, and gong to be that way all day, I'm staring at hazy blue skies



Absolutely chucking it down in Leicester now, might be a short ride home


----------



## Hacienda71 (27 Mar 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> View attachment 40907
> BANG hisssss, stop try to undo the QR, mmm that is a tad stiff. Snap godamn barsteward bloody thing has snapped off in my hand.  Lift off colleague in Saab convertible with the roof down in the drizzle with bike sticking out as wheel can't be removed. Get to office gentle tap with hammer fails to release the stuck skewer. Trip to the LBS, they manage to release the QR enough to get the wheel off. Skewer still stuck solid in the axle. Bike shop hits skewer with hammer still suck in the wheel. LBS admits defeat and takes to a mechanic with a "very large vice" awaiting outcome without bated breath. Think I deserve a new wheelset.


Very large vice did the trick. 
Grit had got into the axle jamming the QR.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (27 Mar 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Unless it is about 100yds or less along a deserted side road I would suggest not.



I've called in the support car, looks like the mtb will be called up for commuting duties til I get this sorted.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (27 Mar 2014)

Jeez...

Brake tested umpteen times by a car in front that then crawls forward blocking the road - no way am I going in front with this thug, I'm keeping out to the offside to have an escape route if he decides to slam it into reverse..

Then the van behind in the queue that is being held up starts to drive at me, skidding to a stop, threatening me (Van was not involved in the preceding incident of the car pulling out on me and my shout which led to the dummy spitting-out, so no way had I antagonised the van even inadvertently)

Need to put the camera back on I think, was a mixture of wound up by the car in front and shaken from the van's first drive-at which did skid to a couple of inches from my back wheel, so no numbers were memorised

Or perhaps change my route home, I shouldn't have to but there seems to be more incidents along this 1/2 mile stretch, including my collision and bike-totalling of a couple of years ago


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Mar 2014)

Yep, got a little bit wet


----------



## MisterStan (27 Mar 2014)

Dry again!


----------



## Beebo (28 Mar 2014)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> Had a nice surprise when I got to work, put my bike away and noticed the down tube had a three inch crack running round it, just before the weld to the head tube. That's my frame fecked! Not sure if I should risk it home.


 Oww!
Is that a Aluminium frame? How old is it? Will it be under warranty. My Trek and Kona both have a lifetime frame warranty for the original owner, when purchased from new.


----------



## Beebo (28 Mar 2014)

It got very cold on the way home last night and was very foggy when I set off this morning.


----------



## MisterStan (28 Mar 2014)

Very foggy this morning. Really makes it hard work. 
Couple of idiots this morning, a women in a Fiesta brake testing me (no idea why - we had no interactions before this) and a dozy bint in a Chelsea Tractor (on her own of course) not looking. I swear if her trousers weren't brown already, they will be now - the look on her face when she finally spotted me was priceless!  Luckily I was astute enough to realise that there was going to be a problem and I took evasive action.


----------



## fossyant (28 Mar 2014)

Car again. Only saw one roadie out today.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (28 Mar 2014)

Throwing up at 4am this morning

Riding in at 8am and NOT enjoying any of it


----------



## BSRU (28 Mar 2014)

Thanks to the roadie on the Giant road bike asking if I needed assistance.
First ride on the Hope Hoops not as trouble free as expected. Rear wheel moved slightly when I got out of the saddle to ride up a hill, new QR not as tight as it should have been. This caused the rotor to just catch the inner brake pad tab. Will remove offending tab tonight, just like I did on the front wheel last night.
Shimano XT rotors and Avid BB7 callipers/pads not made for each other.
After that a nice ride in on the new wheels which are over 500g lighter that the stock Genesis Croix de Fer set of wheels.


----------



## HLaB (28 Mar 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Yep, got a little bit wet


Missed it all; pished down heavilly from after lunch until I left the office. Somehow I don't think my luck will continue


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Mar 2014)

HLaB said:


> Missed it all; pished down heavilly from after lunch until I left the office. Somehow I don't think my luck will continue



With hindsight, if I had waited 20 minutes I would have been okay, but at the time it looked liked it was set for the night. At least I proved the mudguard investment was worthwhile, normally my feet would have been soaked, but they were bone dry when I got home

Nice dry ride this morning, fair bit of fog out in the sticks, but the sun was trying to push through as I got to work.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (28 Mar 2014)

Beebo said:


> Oww!
> Is that a Aluminium frame? How old is it? Will it be under warranty. My Trek and Kona both have a lifetime frame warranty for the original owner, when purchased from new.



It's an aluminium frame, it's a ribble winter audax model. It's been abused for about five years with the weather we've had during that time, it's been in a few scrapes too, I was involved in a rta about 18 months ago, I reckon the frame had been weakend at that point, 18 months of west midland pot holes (which there are many) have finally taken there toll I think. I've decided to order a new one, so stuck on the mtb til then.


----------



## sazzaa (28 Mar 2014)

Couple of bellends this morning, one guy driving a school bus dangerously overtaking me while I was in primary, on a blind hill, which turned out to have a car coming the other way. Then a guy tooting behind me, presumably because I was in the middle of a right lane of a dualler to turn right up ahead? He was waving his fist at me when I passed him in the queue of traffic at the lights, in a "WHYIOUGHTTA" kind of way. I laughed and cycled on ahead.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Mar 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> With hindsight, if I had waited 20 minutes I would have been okay, but at the time it looked liked it was set for the night. *At least I proved the mudguard investment was worthwhile, normally my feet would have been soaked, but they were bone dry when I got home*
> 
> Nice dry ride this morning, fair bit of fog out in the sticks, but the sun was trying to push through as I got to work.


Told you


----------



## Stephen C (28 Mar 2014)

An interesting week, started with me nearly being knocked off by a car running a red light at this junction, then nearly taken out by a car turning across me into a side road on Monday. Got beeped at for not using a cycle lane on Tuesday, then tiredness set in with some brutal (well, they felt brutal) headwinds. However, this morning, finding my way through the mist (I like riding in heavy fog...) giving a wave to my neighbour who left at the same time as me. I'm now going to spend the £6 I saved on the bus fare on pork pies


----------



## BSRU (28 Mar 2014)

Stephen C said:


> I'm now going to spend the £6 I saved on the bus fare on pork pies


Disgusting, surely it should be fresh cream cakes


----------



## Stephen C (28 Mar 2014)

BSRU said:


> Disgusting, surely it should be fresh cream cakes


Unfortunately food supplies at work are limited, they just bought in pork pies, so thought I would treat myself...wish I hadn't bothered now, it was a particularly disgusting specimen...and I do have home made sticky toffee pudding waiting at home


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Mar 2014)

I got called a "cant". At least I think that is what he shouted. I was concentrating on avoiding the nearside door during his punishment pass.

As far as I could tell for no other reason than I was riding a Brompton in secondary through the centre of a small market town (not da sham) in Mid-Sussex.

You'd think taxi drivers would have more sense. Reported in person to the licence office.


----------



## Beebo (28 Mar 2014)

Great stuff, clocks go forward on sunday, so that was the last ride with lights until October.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Mar 2014)

Beebo said:


> Great stuff, clocks go forward on sunday, so that was the last ride with lights until October.




Looking forward to that next week.
Much less clutter on the bike


----------



## summerdays (28 Mar 2014)

After getting wet on one commute today, I decided to go for a double layer of waterproofs at lunch when it was coming down by the bucketful whilst I wouldn't want to do it for any distance the combined layers did keep the water out


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (28 Mar 2014)

Took the car as I am still unwell. Took me an hour. I never thought going to work on the MTB wold be quicker than my car...
But the ride home Thursday when I was really ill was absolute torture. Never been so glad to get home, straight in , kit off, in bed hot water bottle and sleep.


----------



## potsy (28 Mar 2014)

Normal commute, had the unexpected bonus* of being sent home early with full pay due to the stock take being done earlier than anticipated 

* though this means I now have no excuse not to clean the bike ready for tomorrow's forum ride


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Mar 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Looking forward to that next week.
> Much less clutter on the bike


Work late you lazy wotsits.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Mar 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Work late you lazy wotsits.




Stuff that Greg....I work a 4 day week as it is


----------



## morrisman (29 Mar 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Stuff that Greg....I work a 4 day week as it is


What is this work thing of which you speak - retired of leafy Bucks


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (29 Mar 2014)

I was really badly cut up today, ended up me on the floor at the foot of a small flight of stairs! Not badly injured just a bruise..

Even though I only commuted the few metres from bed to desk via bathroom today, bloody cat did the "run between legs on the stairs" trick. It's safer on the roads than in the house with my clan of 3 witches familiars...




Sunny outside, viewing a house at 1, had planned on taking the scenic route into town (by heading in the complete opposite direction to town), then saw text messages from work which has meant my morning being all but lost

Except for the treat of a late breakfast/early lunch of tofu weiner and vegan "cheese" hot dog sandwich, which my planned ride was SUPPOSED to burn off


----------



## Ollie W (30 Mar 2014)

First commute in aaaaages, first one in fact since I moved down the road which adds another half a mile to my ride. Went well, somehow averaged 12 mph despite most of the ride being uphill, but managed to rip my overshorts to the point that I had to nip into M&S when it opened to get decent shorts for work :S


----------



## BSRU (31 Mar 2014)

What a lovely commute in this morning, +11 when I left the house and virtually no wind


----------



## HLaB (31 Mar 2014)

A bit muggy this morning and I got one punishment pass when I refused to use the doorzone cycle lane which was even more parked up than norm apart from that it was a quite nice commute.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Mar 2014)

Was a bit dark this morning, bleeding clock changes


----------



## HLaB (31 Mar 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Was a bit dark this morning, bleeding clock changes


 I dont think the cloudy/misty weather helped!


----------



## Leaway2 (31 Mar 2014)

Nice 1st commute in this morning after 2 weeks in the sun.


----------



## potsy (31 Mar 2014)

1st commute back on the early shift after 4 weeks of afternoon starts, forgot what it was like to be getting out of bed at 4.30am


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Mar 2014)

HLaB said:


> I dont think the cloudy/misty weather helped!



No it didn't, I still had my lights on gone eight o'clock.


----------



## Origamist (31 Mar 2014)

Lovely commuting weather this morning. I think I might have spied 20 + cyclists on my commute this morning - a record, I reckon...!


----------



## HLaB (31 Mar 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> No it didn't, I still had my lights on gone eight o'clock.


I didn't leave the flat till just after 8 but decided to stick the flashing leds on anyway.


----------



## Maylian (31 Mar 2014)

Today I had a Clio sport stall pulling away from a roundabout which I almost went up the back of, he then decided to brake test me afterwards (possibly due to embarassment). 300 metres down the road I had a car overtake and then immediately pull into the lane and stop indicating left. Fortunately he gave an escape route between him and the curb as there was no chance I could stop......

.....hope the commute home tonight is less "interesting"


----------



## fossyant (31 Mar 2014)

Late start as had to be in hospital for my son's diabete's appointment. As I had to come back home to drop my son at school, I swapped for the bike.

Nice to be back after another week off, but my bearing is playing up. In the car tomorrow as have another of my son's appointments in the morning, followed by my bearing appointment in the afternoon. Got to decide what to do with it, as the scar tissue from October's operation hasn't settled down and it's very painful. Looks like it's coming off !


----------



## martinclive (31 Mar 2014)

fossyant said:


> As I had to come back home to drop my son at school, I swapped for the bike.



Swapped you son for a bike! Nice work!


----------



## 4F (31 Mar 2014)

Glorious ride in, shorts and short sleeved top at 06:20


----------



## HLaB (31 Mar 2014)

Went back to the flat via Lidl and there was a fair bit of congestion, its good to be on the bike  Now if I can only motivate my self to do what I have to this evening


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Mar 2014)

Raining and dull on the way home, but very warm so did it in s/s top and shorts


----------



## dave r (31 Mar 2014)

Strong headwind this morning, and my fixed was creaking like an old tree in a gale, had a quick look at work and I recon I've cracked a crank, I've got a spare in the shed so I will put the spare on and check the transmission later, I was hoping for a tail wind home but it never happened, but neither did the rain, kept spitting but couldn't make its mind up, it eventually rained after I got home.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (31 Mar 2014)

A slightly painful commute to work for me today . I got up at the usual time, only it went wrong, and I somehow pinched a nerve in my neck. 15 minutes later, I was feeling like fainting from the nausea, so had to sit for a while and let it fade. After some tingling in both arms, and some heavy face-sweating, it finally got better, and I could continue to get ready to ride to work. It still hurts now, over 3 hours later, and I'm avoiding any sudden neck-movements. Fortunately, the pretty female coworkers haven't yet come in to work .


----------



## fossyant (31 Mar 2014)

Ouch.


----------



## potsy (31 Mar 2014)

First 6pm finish, was expecting a slow ride home but was actually only a couple of minutes later than when I've been working til 10pm, and I went a slightly longer way home 

Nice to be riding home in daylight although it was gloomy enough to put lights on, 2 days off now


----------



## fossyant (31 Mar 2014)

Stopped at some lights with another roadie, when a chap on an electric assist pulled up. Seemed a jolly fellow, quite happy that he had been able to catch us up at the lights. He was over the moon with his bike. I joked I only had one gear, and the other guy said 'these saddles are rock hard'. The chap was most impressed we could ride road bikes tucked over as his back was like 'glass'. We did say it takes lots of practice. Nice little chat that.


----------



## fribbleblib (31 Mar 2014)

A new routine at work.

They have moved the rubbish bins into the 'cycle shed' to free up a car parking space. So now I tie my bike up in the open exposed to the elements - poor thing! 

The thing I'll miss most is that the 'cycle shed' (not built as such but was a good place to leave the bike) also doubled up as a nice spot to enjoy a quiet lunch away from the radio and other people. Not now - its smells rank.

Still, the extra parking spot means drivers don't have the make the arduous and tiresome 15 yard trek from the secondary parking area, so thats good.


----------



## 400bhp (31 Mar 2014)

The mercury has reached double figures and the plebs are out.

Two stupid overtakes on a country lane in the last 2 days. Essentially a car driver overtaking another car driver whilst travelling towards me. Both within half a mile on the same stretch of road. Gona have to keep my eyes peeled for that. I'm unsure of the circumstances but another cyclist was killed on the same stretch of road around 4 years ago.


----------



## BSRU (1 Apr 2014)

Very foggy this morning, the higher I went the denser it became, it was quite warm though.


----------



## MisterStan (1 Apr 2014)

A fine morning for a cycle commute, some patchy mist coming up the busway but otherwise glorious. 
Something I did not expect to see on my commute this morning; a used tampon discarded on a footpath.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Apr 2014)

Went to get the bike out this morning and realised I had left my battery pack for the front light at work last night, luckily I had a spare that was charged, now as long as I don't leave both packs at work today I will be okay tomorrow.

Stripped down to shorts and s/s top this morning after 5 miles as I was getting a bit warm. Legs were fine, but arms got a bit chilly but I couldn't be bothered to stop and put my jacket back on.


----------



## EthelF (1 Apr 2014)

Guy a little way in front of me on a short sharp downhill section made a late decision to turn left into a side road. Too late, I thought to myself at the time, he was carrying way too much speed. Alas I was right. I stopped to check he was OK, but he was laughing it off. The bike had slipped away under him and he seemed to have landed quite well.

Road was damp, I blame the fog - it happened in Battersea!


----------



## HLaB (1 Apr 2014)

Just the rowing lake path loop for me this morning and then a run into town getting stopped by every set of lights. Took great delight in leaving the numpty behind who done a must get in front manouvre to get to the left lane when the road widened. They probably never even realised


----------



## fossyant (1 Apr 2014)

In the car. Two hospital appointments today, one appointment for my lad and one for my knackers. It's decision time, gulp.


----------



## Stephen C (1 Apr 2014)

Had a blast along the busway this morning after staying with a friend, glorious morning with an amazing sun rise through the mist, awesome


----------



## MisterStan (1 Apr 2014)

fossyant said:


> In the car. Two hospital appointments today, one appointment for my lad and one for my knackers. It's decision time, gulp.


Good luck with both mate.


----------



## martint235 (1 Apr 2014)

On a train today. Still got gout in my hand so can't grip the brakes properly. Will work from home tomorrow and Thursday in the hope that it's sorted for Friday.


----------



## BSRU (1 Apr 2014)

May have confused a roadie on my way back to work after lunch.
Me, beardy bloke dressed in non-cycling clothes, on a non-carbon bike with disc brakes, panniers and mudguards, who seemed to be moving quite fast.


----------



## thefollen (1 Apr 2014)

Traffic Droid at the Parliament Square lights as I was heading south yesterday! Waved and grinned at the stick-mounted GoPro on the front of his bike.


----------



## summerdays (1 Apr 2014)

I counted cyclists today and managed 135 on my commute in (35 in the short section around the MOD). Including a Mum and a 8/10 year old son who I seem to meet on the motorway slip way crossing. Wouldn't want to be getting a child across there though he seems aware enough (luckily by the summer there are going to be lights there). Unfortunately the day went downhill with a couple of silly drivers near the end (blind reversing out of a drive), turning in on the wrong side of the road as I was trying to go out of the side road. And the final end to my journey was when the back wheel made a few spluttering sounds and then ground to a halt nearly at the end of my journey. Turned out the spring holding the disk brakes had jammed in the brakes. A very nice Mr Summerdays came and picked me up, drove me to a bike shop and then home to fix it!


----------



## HLaB (1 Apr 2014)

A relaxed commute for me in the warm hazy sun, nothing spectacular or eventful, as per the vast majority of my commutes.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (1 Apr 2014)

Lovely cycle home, shorts for tomorrow! and the last week before the racehorse road bike comes out!
Ordered some new shorts just for the occasion, I will not be sorry to see the MTB stripped down , re built and put back on the garage wall!


----------



## stowie (1 Apr 2014)

Loads of cyclists on CS2, and a real fair number on the A10. Load of police on the junctions (or PCSOs anyway), maybe this is a continuation of the "safety" campaign?


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (1 Apr 2014)

The Fairy paid me a visit this morning  Shouldn't moan too much though, first time in about 2 years I think. Halfway into a 32 miler and that spongy feeling appeared from the rear tyre. No great shakes I thought, although when I stopped the bike was filthy from the elements, wet brake pad dust everywhere, I had to rinse my hands in a puddle before setting off again !


----------



## ianrauk (1 Apr 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> The Fairy paid me a visit this morning  Shouldn't moan too much though, first time in about 2 years I think. Halfway into a 32 miler and that spongy feeling appeared from the rear tyre. No great shakes I thought, although when I stopped the bike was filthy from the elements, wet brake pad dust everywhere, I had to rinse my hands in a puddle before setting off again !




Bah..that's a pain.... another good reason for disc brakes on commute bikes.


----------



## fribbleblib (1 Apr 2014)

Bloke behind me fell off his bike today. Dunno how, as it was up the hill to the hospital from the village in the valley..... probably hitting top speeds of about 6mph. (A well steep road). Heard a "Urrgh" and turned round to see him down on the verge. Stopped but he said he was OK.


----------



## ClaireSaud (1 Apr 2014)

Great commute home tonight in a short sleeved top and my new bib shorts  Was lovely and warm
Did feel almost naked after wearing tights all winter though!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (2 Apr 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Bah..that's a pain.... another good reason for disc brakes on commute bikes.


As soon as I saw the flat I thought, yep, April 1st, who's being the joker!


----------



## DWiggy (2 Apr 2014)

Great ride in nice and warm, glad to be back in my jersey, the air quality is definatly poor today though


----------



## Shut Up Legs (2 Apr 2014)

DWiggy said:


> Great ride in nice and warm, glad to be back in my jersey, the air quality is definatly poor today though


Ah, now I understand your comment. Just read about the Saharan dust storm that won't stay in the Sahara. Hope it clears soon, people . Perhaps some of that British Spring rain will wash it down?


----------



## ianrauk (2 Apr 2014)

victor said:


> Ah, now I understand your comment. Just read about the Saharan dust storm that won't stay in the Sahara. Hope it clears soon, people . Perhaps some of that British Spring rain will wash it down?



We are actually due rain tomorrow in London, so should clear the air hopefully.


----------



## KneesUp (2 Apr 2014)

Yay - I can post here - my first cycle to work since I was a student, which was totally only about a year or so (or 18) ago. 

Of course after 18 years of preparation for such a day I was absolutely ready for it. Well, I had to stop three times because the chain jammed (big hills/unfit = 3rd ring) and once because the back tyre felt very soft - this took some time to sort out because the 'pumps both ways' pump was set the wrong way and I let all the remaining air out. And the brakes squeal like god-knows what. I had to apologise to pedestrians. But apart from that I was ready.

I have been sat down for 20 minutes since, and now feel ready to stand up. I probably only rode about 2 miles (hilly miles, mind you)

All of this is what happens when you ride to work on a 20 year old mountain bike bought of eBay for £25, sit on it in the kitchen and think 'yeah, I can drop the car off at the garage and ride to work on that'

It's good to be back.


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 Apr 2014)

When will the windy days stop? I am getting really sick of it, remember it being colder in previous years but not as windy.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Apr 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> When will the windy days stop? I am getting really sick of it, remember it being colder in previous years but not as windy.




Sounds very different to London weather at the moment. Very mild/warm and no wind. Makes for same nice and fast commutes.


----------



## fossyant (2 Apr 2014)

Nice run in this morning. Late start as had to go to the GP who decided not to renew my son's prescription for his diabetes supplies, leaving us with about 3 days supply. Grrr 

Tail wind this morning, so expecting a hard ride home.

One never learns though..... When drafting a large vehicle (even at a distance)... 1) Make sure it's not a tractor carrying manure and 2) Make sure it's not a tipper that's just left a construction site and there is sloppy mud over it !

Having done (1) many years ago, and arrived home smelling rather badly, today I got covered in muddy splodges everywhere - clothing/bike/face !!!


----------



## Ollie W (2 Apr 2014)

Tough cycle in this morning, couldn't get a rhythm going as the traffic lights (and the traffic) kept jamming me to a halt. Still, the little hills on my ride felt alright. My front wheel is making some grinding noises (well, I guess it's the chain but it sounds like it's coming from the front) when I'm in higher gears on the ring that I use when I'm faster/downhill (still don't know if that's big or small!) which is a pain. That smog is horrific too!


----------



## Stephen C (2 Apr 2014)

Pulled up at some traffic lights to see a policeman standing on the corner. A cyclist then jumped a red light, followed by the policeman asking to have a little chat with the guy! Just shows how stupid some of the cyclists around are!


----------



## ianrauk (2 Apr 2014)

Stephen C said:


> Pulled up at some traffic lights to see a policeman standing on the corner. A cyclist then jumped a red light, followed by the policeman asking to have a little chat with the guy! Just shows how stupid some of the cyclists around are!




There are a fair few....


----------



## Stephen C (2 Apr 2014)

ianrauk said:


> There are a fair few....


We have more than our fair share here...


----------



## EthelF (2 Apr 2014)

Stopping at red lights was clearly optional this morning. On Embankment I had 4 lights turn red on me just as I approached (yay, I was on a roll!), so I slowed to a stop only to be passed by some w*nkpanzer at the first, an Audi at the second, a black cab at the third and a bike at the fourth. No steteotypes there then - I think I was just an Addison Lee and a construction truck short of a Royal Flush!


----------



## glenn forger (2 Apr 2014)

Dear Sir.


At about 11am today I encountered your driver at what is often a tricky junction, I was cycling under Grapes Hill and emerged on Pottergate, close to the Micawbers' Tavern. A car was stupidly parked right at the exit to the ramp so I had to swerve round it, and your driver patiently waited- he had also respected the Give Way sign, not many drivers do that there. Driver was a middle-aged male, close-cropped grey hair, I wish there were more drivers like him around.


Best regards

G Forger

Good afternoon Glen


Thank you very much for your e-mail and taking the time to contact us. I will pass this onto the Driver concerned, I’m sure he would also be grateful of your comments.

Kind regards

Office Manager

FITZMAURICE CARRIERS LTD, NORWICH


----------



## HLaB (2 Apr 2014)

Walked in for a change today as I had an internal interview and was wearing a suit.


----------



## MisterStan (2 Apr 2014)

HLaB said:


> Walked in for a change today as I had an internal interview and was wearing a suit.


Erm, what? Walked?
How did the interview go?


----------



## HLaB (2 Apr 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Erm, what? Walked?
> How did the interview go?


Yip I walked 
Not sure how the interview went


----------



## summerdays (2 Apr 2014)

Morning commute I suddenly realised that I vaguely recognised the person standing watching the traffic on the cycle path, so stopped and had a quick chat, and pointed out the path needed to be wider to cope with the volume of pedestrians and cyclists at rush hour.

Evening commute on the whole ok (warm), but I was overtaken by a group of lads on fixed bikes going downhill, who I soon caught up but struggled to overtake due to their pack like huddle and their weaving and phone looking etc! Decided that though it's good seeing the youth of today on bikes, I prefers it when they are not in a cluster.


----------



## Archeress (2 Apr 2014)

summerdays said:


> Morning commute I suddenly realised that I vaguely recognised the person standing watching the traffic on the cycle path, so stopped and had a quick chat, and pointed out the path needed to be wider to cope with the volume of pedestrians and cyclists at rush hour.



Wearing red trousers was he?

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Apr 2014)

Blimey, the wind was a tad stronger tonight than it has been for a while


----------



## HLaB (2 Apr 2014)

@MisterStan almost walked to unlock the bike shed tonight, until went into my pocket for the key to realise it wasn't there :-)


----------



## summerdays (2 Apr 2014)

Archeress said:


> Wearing red trousers was he?
> 
> Hugs
> Archeress x


No I've yet to see him out and about ... Else I might try bending his ear too


----------



## Archeress (2 Apr 2014)

summerdays said:


> No I've yet to see him out and about ... Else I might try bending his ear too



Well, who did you see?

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## summerdays (2 Apr 2014)

Archeress said:


> Well, who did you see?
> 
> Hugs
> Archeress x


Just someone from work, but I recognised his face, but didn't know his name. I was describing him at work and someone was able to tell me who it was and where, amazing me with their powers of deduction based on my poor explanation. However it turned out he had arrived late at a meeting with them!


----------



## 400bhp (2 Apr 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> When will the windy days stop? I am getting really sick of it, remember it being colder in previous years but not as windy.



Agree, it's getting tedious.


----------



## Origamist (2 Apr 2014)

400bhp said:


> Agree, it's getting tedious.



If the wind keeps up, I'm getting a recumbent!


----------



## Black Country Ste (2 Apr 2014)

Here's my brown trousers moment for the day.


----------



## Ollie W (2 Apr 2014)

Ride back was fine except for repeated cyclists on Above Bar Street and Bedford Place deciding they didn't need to stop for such small things as traffic lights. And my front brake disc decided to make a funny noise...


----------



## EthelF (3 Apr 2014)

I've been commuting on my Birdy for the last week due to a visit by the P Fairy (rear wheel + Shimano Alfine hub = waiting for a window of opportunity to fix it). I don't recall being stared at this much by other cyclists at the lights since I last commuted on my 'bent. Guys, it's just a folder, ok? Albeit a rather good one...
But the weirdest thing is this chap on his TNT bike around Battersea. I've seen him a few times, but each time I pass him on the Birdy he calls out "Show-off". Why? I'm just cruising at my usual modest speed. Now were I pulling a wheely while riding my 'bent and towing the kids in the trailer, THAT would be showing off. But alas, that's way beyond my abilities!


----------



## robjh (3 Apr 2014)

Isn't it great to get the evenings back? Left work at 7.15 last night, and it felt strange walking out into daylight. I celebrated by doing an extra few miles round the lanes, the first time this year I've done that after work just for the fun of it.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (3 Apr 2014)

Cheated and went on the motorbike!


----------



## BSRU (3 Apr 2014)

What a lovely 50km ride that was this morning, +12, just before dawn, a little misty and I seemed to fly along on the CX bike, helped by a little SCR right at the beginning
It seems all those mile since Christmas are starting to pay off


----------



## MisterStan (3 Apr 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Cheated and went on the motorbike!


Burn him!


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (3 Apr 2014)

Annoyed last night, been using the mtb this week. On the way home was riding along side a scooter in traffic. Came to small roundabout, we go over together give it some so we stay together, then peddle spin and wobble, look down chains broke. Never had a chain break on my ribble in 4 and a half years. The chain on my mtb is near enough new. Not happy. Hadn't got my chain splitter or power links, so had walk/roll the rest of the way. Fixed chain and made sure I've got my power links and splitter on me today, found another two spare tubes in my mtb bag which was a bonus though.


----------



## Leaway2 (3 Apr 2014)

Derailleur snapped 1/2 mile from work .


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (3 Apr 2014)

Leaway2 said:


> Derailleur snapped 1/2 mile from work .



Ok you win.......


----------



## Leaway2 (3 Apr 2014)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> Ok you win.......


Thanks! just got to the top of a hill, heard a click, and then the damn thing snapped off.
Just ordered a new one from Ribble £23.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Apr 2014)

Lovely weather in Leicester this morning, well the wind had died down, there was no rain and it was warm enough for shorts. Seemed to have found some speed from somewhere as I managed just over 16mph for 50 miles this morning, quite chuffed as I had a rucksack on and the bike has mudguards and a rack and a bag on the rack. I reckon this time last year that ride would have killed me.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Apr 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Lovely weather in Leicester this morning, well the wind had died down, there was no rain and it was warm enough for shorts. Seemed to have found some speed from somewhere as I managed just over 16mph for 50 miles this morning, quite chuffed as I had a rucksack on and the bike has mudguards and a rack and a bag on the rack. I reckon this time last year that ride would have killed me.


Kills me just thinking about it!  You wouldnae be wearin shorts up here laddie!


----------



## MisterStan (3 Apr 2014)

Leaway2 said:


> Derailleur snapped 1/2 mile from work .


Oops! I've seen a lot of derailleur hangers snap, but never the derailleur itself.


----------



## potsy (3 Apr 2014)

Was pootling into the headwind this morning when a milkfloat appeared in my rear view mirror, had to speed up to stay ahead and just about managed it as it followed me for the next 2 miles


----------



## ianrauk (3 Apr 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Oops! I've seen a lot of derailleur hangers snap, but never the derailleur itself.




Had one snap last year, piece of cloth discarded in the road got caught up in my Ultegra dérailleur. Result = snapped in half.


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Apr 2014)

Black Country Ste said:


> Here's my brown trousers moment for the day.




I hope you will report that, somehow.


----------



## Markymark (3 Apr 2014)

Was enjoying my Monday ride home as it was my first evening ride since the clocks changed until I got this pass by a Tropifruit UK lorry. Could have easily touched the side without outstretching my arm.


----------



## Leaway2 (3 Apr 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Oops! I've seen a lot of derailleur hangers snap, but never the derailleur itself.


Raw power


----------



## stowie (3 Apr 2014)

0-markymark-0 said:


> Was enjoying my Monday ride home as it was my first evening ride since the clocks changed until I got this pass by a Tropifruit UK lorry. Could have easily touched the side without outstretching my arm.




That was diabolical. Have you got the reg number? Do you think it was a punishment pass for using the road?

I recognise this stretch of road - Eastway by the Olympic park. That cycleway is an utter joke and I used to do the same as you - ignore the pavement bit with the bus stop and weaving around people and continue on the road. I used to take a very strong position though - but still had idiots trying to force their way past.

On another note, the Olympics really brought us world class on road cycling facilities didn't they?


----------



## Markymark (3 Apr 2014)

Getting somewgere with it, roadsafe were excellent. Comments in yt show progress.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (3 Apr 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Burn him!



that did make me laugh mate!


----------



## fossyant (3 Apr 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Had one snap last year, piece of cloth discarded in the road got caught up in my Ultegra dérailleur. Result = snapped in half.



They don't make them like they used to.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Apr 2014)

this weeks commuting has been fun as i have been testing an elderly Dave Quinn road bike which has behaved impeccable , we have even managed a few scalps along the way


----------



## Ollie W (3 Apr 2014)

Had some bad news at work (no, I'm not getting fired, just lost any hope of promotion in the next year) so pounded out a ride back home - well, pounded out by my standards. Beat my time across Southampton Common by about thirty seconds though I was only five seconds faster on the whole ride. Stupid Strava segment-chasing. Need to sort the front wheel tomorrow, and my front light mount has decided to go wonky so it will only go 20 degrees to the right...


----------



## potsy (4 Apr 2014)

Opened the curtains to light drizzle and ended up at work like a drowned rat.


----------



## Spartak (4 Apr 2014)

First commute this morning after 4 days cycling in Mallorca !

You soon remember how pot-holed our roads are ! 
But still great to be on my bike


----------



## martint235 (4 Apr 2014)

Yay back on a bike!!! Hand is still a bit sore but it was good to be out in the fresh air again!!

Riverside park may need to be skipped from now on: clouds of midges plus suicidal squirrels don't make a good mix!!


----------



## ianrauk (4 Apr 2014)

martint235 said:


> Yay back on a bike!!! Hand is still a bit sore but it was good to be out in the fresh air again!!
> 
> Riverside park may need to be skipped from now on: clouds of midges plus suicidal squirrels don't make a good mix!!




Yup, the midges are a big problem in the park. Round the corner then BAM! cloud of midges.


----------



## BSRU (4 Apr 2014)

A bit chilly, relatively, this morning, damp roads even though no rain and wind from it's normal direction.
A nice easy 40km ride in, starting to get used to the earlier waking up just in time for the weekend.


----------



## fossyant (4 Apr 2014)

Damp and misty. Only two nobbers within the first two miles today. Please dont try and drive through me after your filter light has gone off, I get very shouty.


----------



## dave r (4 Apr 2014)

I was in the car today, due to roadworks I would have been quicker on the bike, in fact If it hadn't been for my local knowledge it would have been quicker to walk.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (4 Apr 2014)

Was brighter and the air felt fresher this morning!


----------



## fossyant (4 Apr 2014)

The fun starts tonight/next week. Cheadle High Street is closes for major sewer works, so this should be chaos at rush hour. May take the long route tonight and avoid the area.


----------



## fossyant (4 Apr 2014)

Spotted a 'information' poster on a phone box this morning. "Cyclists, if the road is narrow, ride in the middle of the lane" - first one of those I've seen ! Good advice as it was on a student cycle route.


----------



## potsy (4 Apr 2014)

fossyant said:


> Spotted a 'information' poster on a phone box this morning. "Cyclists, if the road is narrow, ride in the middle of the lane" - first one of those I've seen ! Good advice as it was on a student cycle route.


In contrast I've just seen a notice on our works board reminding cyclists leaving the site to make sure you have your lights, helmets, and hi-viz on


----------



## Origamist (4 Apr 2014)

fossyant said:


> Spotted a 'information' poster on a phone box this morning. "Cyclists, if the road is narrow, ride in the middle of the lane" - first one of those I've seen ! Good advice as it was on a student cycle route.


 
There are 4 different posters I believe - I saw one at a tram stop last week telling drivers to look out for cyclists at junctions.

It was a bit murky this morning, but the drizzle had stopped by the time I left at 8.


----------



## fossyant (4 Apr 2014)

potsy said:


> In contrast I've just seen a notice on our works board reminding cyclists leaving the site to make sure you have your lights, helmets, and hi-viz on


 
Oh great. Had someone from the Europa Business park nearly take me off a couple of nights ago - was going into the Park at 6ish.


----------



## MisterStan (4 Apr 2014)

potsy said:


> In contrast I've just seen a notice on our works board reminding cyclists leaving the site to make sure you have your lights, helmets, and hi-viz on


Nice, putting the onus on you, rather than the drivers.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Apr 2014)

Blimey wind picked up tonight and it has turned cold again, I had to stop to put my jacket on.


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Apr 2014)

Got lost on the way home from Macclesfield, found myself up The Cat and Fiddle then in Buxton, not sure how that happened.  Will have to improve my sense of direction.


----------



## potsy (4 Apr 2014)

fossyant said:


> Oh great. Had someone from the Europa Business park nearly take me off a couple of nights ago - was going into the Park at 6ish.





MisterStan said:


> Nice, putting the onus on you, rather than the drivers.



To be fair they have included motorists, pedestrians and cyclists, just split them into separate paragraphs.
There have been a couple of incidents recently around the estate.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (4 Apr 2014)

OK, not from today, from Wednesday

"You must have some right gears on that! How d'you get here so quick?"
A workmate who leaves at the same time who pulled up alongside at traffic lights a couple of miles away from work


Yes, it's all about fancy gears and nothing to do with my effort, even relatively unfit and the bicycle being faster and more efficient than the car...


----------



## fribbleblib (4 Apr 2014)

Co-op lorry parked in layby. Cycle path skirts edge of layby. Cycled past just as the lorry driver was having a wee up against one of his wheels. He may have been hidden from the road, but not from the cyclepath. YUK.


----------



## summerdays (4 Apr 2014)

Today the idiots were out! One of my route has two islands on the road just before an off road cycle path. Today I had several fast close passes trying to beat me to both islands, with the last one realising that he wasn't going to make it and me shouting stop at them! I know they are there to help pedestrians but I don't think pedestrians cross there, so I'd rather they were removed to stop the local idiots trying to squeeze past or going the wrong side of the island.


----------



## glenn forger (5 Apr 2014)

That Eastway abomination is one of the most dumbass cycle lanes I've ever seen. It was better before, they've made it much worse, that was my commute for a long time.


----------



## Black Country Ste (5 Apr 2014)

Arjimlad said:


> I hope you will report that, somehow.


I have an appointment to give a statement on Monday. It was meant to be this morning but a serious incident meant they had to cancel.


----------



## Rouge79 (5 Apr 2014)

Bloody cyclist sitting right on my ass.

Either overtake me (most usually do ) or back the fcuk off


----------



## summerdays (5 Apr 2014)

Decided to clean my chain today since I'm not commuting and found that I've obviously got to go shopping and quickly. It's broken both sides at the weld.


----------



## Ollie W (5 Apr 2014)

Horribly wet on the way in so for the first time I tried my waterproof hi-vis jacket (DHB Signal). Was pleasantly surprised at the lack of sweat and I was faster than Thursday's commute, mostly down to a lack of cars. No idiots today either... yet


----------



## Shut Up Legs (6 Apr 2014)

That was a lovely Monday morning*** commute . My Vivente tourer/commuter was running extra smooth and quiet because I'd thoroughly cleaned its drivetrain yesterday, and the minor adjustment on the front derailleur has improved the shifting. I love my commutes.

*** I use "morning" in a relative sense, as it's still dark when I arrive at work.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (6 Apr 2014)

Rouge79 said:


> Bloody cyclist sitting right on my ass.
> 
> Either overtake me (most usually do ) or back the fcuk off


That annoys me too, the uninvited drafter. Quite often, I'll just tell them to back off. If they still don't, due to rudeness or music earplugs, then I'll just slow down, not so suddenly they hit me, but quickly enough so they get the hint.


----------



## Ollie W (6 Apr 2014)

Wet again today which wasn't much fun but I smashed my time up Commercial Road thanks to the traffic lights staying green. Did a ten mile ride after work around Southampton Common with friends afterwards which was really tough due to the inclines but generally good fun


----------



## martint235 (7 Apr 2014)

Headwind, drizzle but quite mild. All in all a decent ride in, hopefully the return will be similar rather than the forecasted heavy rain.

Also thinking of n+1 for a commuting bike. I just can't get the overall speed out of a singlespeed so may have to get a geared bike. Or I could just follow the lead of sensei @Aperitif and relax into the moment!


----------



## ianrauk (7 Apr 2014)

Like his nibs above, headwind, little bit of drizzle which you would be hard pressed to call rain, and very mild. School Easter holidays here in Bromley so traffic nice and light.


----------



## GrasB (7 Apr 2014)

A nice commute, if a little greasy under the tyres at times. Refreshing to be in some warm light rain for a change.


----------



## fossyant (7 Apr 2014)

Mild and damp. Removed waterproofs pronto. Short ride in as I set off late. Cheadle Town Centre closed for two weeks - should make an interesting diversion somewhere. Got chatting to a bloke on a commuterised MTB, just back on the bike after 6 months off with a broken shoulder. Feeling a bit nervous not surprisingly.


----------



## .stu (7 Apr 2014)

Put my waterproof jacket on this morning, looked out the window and it had stopped raining, so took it off again. Five minutes into the ride it started drizzling. 15 minutes later I was completely soaked, but not cold thankfully.

Tried out my new tyre combination and did not hear a single piece of grit being dragged under the mudguards, so I'm well happy.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Apr 2014)

Nice steady wet and warm ride this morning.


----------



## azir (7 Apr 2014)

Woot! First commute since my encounter with a car door - basically it could have been an abysmal ride and it would still have beaten the train handsdown. As it was I was pleasantly surprised to find out it was the school hols and that some of the worst bits of road on my commute have been resurfaced. Awesome.


----------



## MisterStan (7 Apr 2014)

Wet and windy!


----------



## donnydave (7 Apr 2014)

First bike commute in nearly 2 weeks due to waiting for new wheels as my old ones had worn out on the rims. I did a fair bit of research and a bit of shopping around and I chuckle to myself when I read reviews from experts on the internet, pontificating on the new-found feel, precision. nay, holy aura associated with a particular completely average mid range wheel which weighs 15g less than their last set of wheels but apparently they can totally tell the difference. 

The only difference I could tell was that when I glance down I've now got silver spokes instead of black spokes. I still got as wet and tired as I did before....


----------



## HLaB (7 Apr 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Oops! I've seen a lot of derailleur hangers snap, but never the derailleur itself.


Had a cage snap a few years back, the hanger stayed true 

Just a direct commute for me, I figure I'd be better with an extra 50mins in bed, missed all the congestion :-)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Apr 2014)

Proper wet ride tonight. Loads of flooding, still did over 20 miles mind, I mean, once you are wet you are wet 

Nearly came off twice, once on a metal bridge over the canal and once on wet cobbles, also near the canal.


----------



## potsy (7 Apr 2014)

fossyant said:


> Mild and damp. Removed waterproofs pronto. Short ride in as I set off late. Cheadle Town Centre closed for two weeks - should make an interesting diversion somewhere. Got chatting to a bloke on a commuterised MTB, just back on the bike after 6 months off with a broken shoulder. Feeling a bit nervous not surprisingly.


So Cheadle is shut going towards Gatley only, is that right?
Went up Wilmslow road this morning no problem but wasn't commuting to the usual place, and was in the car


----------



## I like Skol (7 Apr 2014)

potsy said:


> ........ but wasn't commuting to the usual place, and was in the car


Slacker, No wonder I'm catching you on MCL


----------



## fossyant (7 Apr 2014)

potsy said:


> So Cheadle is shut going towards Gatley only, is that right?
> Went up Wilmslow road this morning no problem but wasn't commuting to the usual place, and was in the car



Looks like it but a bike can cut up the side street, right by the road works then turn right at the primary school then cut through to the car parks and onto the main road. Might give it a go tomorrow.


----------



## 400bhp (7 Apr 2014)

Windy...again...


----------



## martint235 (8 Apr 2014)

Bit chilly with a strong headwind. I've also managed to get a slow puncture on the rear Marathon which slowed me a little bit. Now it's a question of whether I change the tube at work or just gas it up and hope it gets me home.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Apr 2014)

Clear skies this morning meant a chilly start, but it also meant that by 6 o'clock it was light and by 6:30 the made a rare appearance


----------



## BSRU (8 Apr 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Clear skies this morning meant a chilly start, but it also meant that by 6 o'clock it was light and by 6:30 the made a rare appearance


The sun can be a pain this time of year as it is so low but it is good to see the sun so early already.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (8 Apr 2014)

I just got rained on for my entire 90 minute bike ride home from work! 

Just in case I didn't make it clear how good that is... 
Living in Australia is sometimes like living in a desert.


----------



## fossyant (8 Apr 2014)

Tried the shortcut this morning. Hit massive hole on road, written off tyre. Two rips in it. Booted it for now and new one on order.


----------



## azir (8 Apr 2014)

Windy but shiny. My pleasant surprise that I found the commute easy yesterday gave way to reality today - 1 1/2 months off the bike is ungood for fitness *sigh*


----------



## sheddy (8 Apr 2014)

Origamist said:


> There are 4 different posters I believe - I saw one at a tram stop last week telling drivers to look out for cyclists at junctions.
> 
> It was a bit murky this morning, but the drizzle had stopped by the time I left at 8.



Any chance of some links or some photos ? 
(Herts CC need some encouragement with road safety)


----------



## summerdays (8 Apr 2014)

sheddy said:


> Any chance of some links or some photos ?
> (Herts CC need some encouragement with road safety)


http://www.tfl.gov.uk/travel-information/safety/road-safety-advice/cycling-safety-advice
I think these are the ones, some of them have appeared on Bristol bus stops (I haven't watched the video yet). I thought I saw an article suggesting they were being trialled in 6 cities.


----------



## martint235 (8 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3017356, member: 1314"]FIXED!!!!!!! NOT SS. FIXED.[/QUOTE]
Eerrmmm, mine is a singlespeed freewheel (and @User30090 will be along shortly to beat you up)


----------



## Glow worm (8 Apr 2014)

Nice and dry for my 20 mile round trip today- a bit breezy though.
Noticed more nuisance drivers than usual for some reason. Nothing serious, just the usual intimidatory, low level bullying stuff like the half-wit beeping at me for slowing them down for all of 5 seconds on a blind bend. Anyway, enough to spoil the ride.
Stopped for a chat to some Sustrans folks talking to passing cyclists at the railway bridge in Cambridge on the way home- seemed a nice bunch.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (8 Apr 2014)

Well the Trek is out, the carbon fibre is still intact after its 5 months off!!!!

So after a complete strip down and new tyres, chain, cassette, brake blocks, cables, chain rings, and for me new gloves, new shoes and new shorts, its all go for tomorrow, and after nearly 6 months on the MTB its sure as hell is going to feel so good!. Time to scalp all those people who have overtaking me!


----------



## Chris Swift (8 Apr 2014)

Well no more cycle commuting for me for a while.... My little boy has started nursery today I finish at 4-pm n gotta pick him up at 4:30 pm it's 15 miles car drive from now on costing 30 quid a week.... Missing cycling just gonna get out on evenings once misses gets home from work.


----------



## potsy (8 Apr 2014)

fossyant said:


> Tried the shortcut this morning. Hit massive hole on road, written off tyre. Two rips in it. Booted it for now and new one on order.


Which road Foss?

Car again today, one more and then it's back to normal for a while before a new route starts.


----------



## Hacienda71 (8 Apr 2014)

Fecking chain snapped  Fixed with a spare link from the saddle bag. Divert to bike shop for new chain. Cassette looks ok fit chain set off chain slipping. Off to lbs for new cassette. Test ride, jockey wheel playing up ffs


----------



## I like Skol (8 Apr 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Fixed with a spare link from the saddle bag. Divert to bike shop for new chain.


I don't get it? You fixed it, then went to the bike shop to fix it again? If a quick link is good enough to joint the chain once then why not twice?


----------



## Hacienda71 (8 Apr 2014)

I like Skol said:


> I don't get it? You fixed it, then went to the bike shop to fix it again? If a quick link is good enough to joint the chain once then why not twice?


Erring on the side of caution. If one link has failed then another could at any moment. Had that happen on a ride with a South Manchester Cc'er when his chain failed twice within 20 miles at two different links.


----------



## Hacienda71 (8 Apr 2014)

Oh and I only tend to carry one quick link.


----------



## fossyant (8 Apr 2014)

potsy said:


> Which road Foss?
> 
> Car again today, one more and then it's back to normal for a while before a new route starts.



Its a back street in Cheadle Village, just as you pass the primary school, you turn to pass the Cheadle Medical Centre. There is an official diversion to the car park, so the route has been opened up.


----------



## fossyant (8 Apr 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Fecking chain snapped  Fixed with a spare link from the saddle bag. Divert to bike shop for new chain. Cassette looks ok fit chain set off chain slipping. Off to lbs for new cassette. Test ride, jockey wheel playing up ffs
> View attachment 41780



Chain's slack. (And filthy).

PS @Edwards80 snapped his last night !!


----------



## Origamist (8 Apr 2014)

Breezy and sunny ride home...

Snapped chain = too much power, Chris...


----------



## Hacienda71 (8 Apr 2014)

Origamist said:


> Breezy and sunny ride home...
> 
> Snapped chain = too much power, Chris...


I suspect it had more to do with it being an old knackered chain than my wattage output.


----------



## 400bhp (8 Apr 2014)

Don't you get stupid mileage out of a chain?

I never get more than 2000 miles.


----------



## Hacienda71 (8 Apr 2014)

About 3000 out of that one and about 4500 out of the cassette. The cassette and chain before did more like 6000 iirc and I only replaced them because I thought it was time rather than a component failure.


----------



## fossyant (8 Apr 2014)

4000 out of a fixed chain and sprocket, but I think the cost is about the same though. £10 for a fixed chain, and £15-£20 for a quality Sprocket. 

I can prove riding fixed isn't much cheaper.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (8 Apr 2014)

That was a bizarre trip to work...

Haven't driven for 3 months. Had a bike warranty job at work - a work that thinks it can have a bike department without mechanic or workshop. So had to bring wheel with the innards of an exploded freewheel stuck on it home in one of the company cars, to sort it in my home workshop.

Nearly turned off through the bus gate out of habit, luckily remembered I was holding a wheel, not bars.


----------



## Ollie W (9 Apr 2014)

Wet on the way in, dark and cold-ish on the way home. Got a few funny looks when I rocked up to work in my bib shorts for the first time instead of my usual undershorts and baggies, but by God was my seat area better for it. I've lost three kilos this week (132 to 129 kg) and the XXL bibs I just bought from Decathlon for the Sport Relief ride last month are getting a bit baggy already...


----------



## martint235 (9 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3018322, member: 30090"]How about changing the sprocket/chainring size?[/QUOTE]
Thought of that but at the moment it's the right size to allow me to overtake roadies going uphill, troublle is I spin out at around 25 on the flat or downhill.


----------



## martint235 (9 Apr 2014)

Wonderful day for riding a bike to work.

Puzzled by people though. I readily accept that my bike handling skills aren't up there with the best but they seem to be the best on the riverside path. And yet I'm the only one that slows down for the narrow passing places. Nobbers.


----------



## MisterStan (9 Apr 2014)

Last night was a grim run home, fighting a strong wind all the way. 

This morning although chilly, was a cracking ride in, bright and fresh.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (9 Apr 2014)

Well back on the road bike, its like riding a razor blade!, so thin
But fast! Anyway was caight by @MisterStan, @martinclive and Jess, but I tried to stay out the front,
I knew they were coming but Martin did say they had to work at it!
Felt a bit like Yens Voight!


----------



## BSRU (9 Apr 2014)

A little chilly when I started off but very little wind. As I was a bit late leaving this morning I saw lots of other cyclists about with quite a few leisure cyclists, one on a nice looking S-Works.


----------



## fossyant (9 Apr 2014)

In the car. Hospital and Doctor's runs today.


----------



## azir (9 Apr 2014)

Back on the train today as baked a cake for a colleague's birthday. Don't think it would take kindly to being shoved in a pannier....


----------



## potsy (9 Apr 2014)

fossyant said:


> In the car. Hospital and Doctor's runs today.


In the car too, day 3 of 'Operation '

Saw a BMW with very little left of it's front wing and a lamp post that was in a horizontal position next to it, no other vehicles around so not sure what happened but it was on the opposite side of the road to the direction of travel


----------



## fossyant (9 Apr 2014)

potsy said:


> In the car too, day 3 of 'Operation '
> 
> Saw a BMW with very little left of it's front wing and a lamp post that was in a horizontal position next to it, no other vehicles around so not sure what happened but it was on the opposite side of the road to the direction of travel


 
Excellent. 1 less BMW for a week or two !


----------



## ianrauk (9 Apr 2014)

Such a lovely commute this morning. The sun was shinning, the sky was blue, the wind has dropped and there is less traffic on the road.

The bike is running clean and quiet and as smooth as can be.

21 miles of sheer commuting joy.


----------



## martinclive (9 Apr 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Well back on the road bike, its like riding a razor blade!, so thin
> But fast! Anyway was caight by @MisterStan, @martinclive and Jess, but I tried to stay out the front,
> I knew they were coming but Martin did say they had to work at it!
> Felt a bit like Yens Voight!


We only made the effort to see your new shorts (which disappointingly seem to still be in the wardrobe!!!)


----------



## HLaB (9 Apr 2014)

Nice short 1.8mile commutes for me this week as I needed the extra wee bit in bed after my boozy weekend in Flanders + cycling in the sun


----------



## mangid (9 Apr 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Such a lovely commute this morning. The sun was shinning, the sky was blue, the wind has dropped and there is less traffic on the road.
> 
> The bike is running clean and quiet and as smooth as can be.
> 
> 21 miles of sheer commuting joy.



Twas great here in Cambridge as well (if a tad cool, back to longs), always nice when all you can hear are the birds singing, the tyres rolling, and the gentle burble of a clean drive chain.


----------



## MickL (9 Apr 2014)

Chilly ride in this morning, and hard. Had to stop 4 times. I think pretty much drinking every night last week has taken its toll, also today was my first commute using a stem raiser on subway, found I have trouble looking behind me while on the roads with the default handle bar height.


----------



## summerdays (9 Apr 2014)

Lovely ride home in the sunshine today  and traffic isn't too bad with the kids off school either!


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Apr 2014)

My first commute of 2014 following last years events. Really pleased to have a good run to and from the airport, but have to say the first mile this morning was tough going until I warmed up. Still, 31 mins for a 9 mile commute is good enough for me, and not a great deal longer than if I were in the car.


----------



## Ollie W (9 Apr 2014)

Lovely commute today, that is until some idiot decided to swerve into my lane up a hill to get past a van that had parked up in front of him. Would have been fine had he indicated. Still, got to work just in time to get my work t shirt on (no time for changing out of the bibs today sadly!) and get going


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (9 Apr 2014)

martinclive said:


> We only made the effort to see your new shorts (which disappointingly seem to still be in the wardrobe!!!)




LMAO!
New shorts soon mate, you will like them, they match my tyres!


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 Apr 2014)

A somewhat sedate commute for me today on the 1980 Carlton after yesterday's chain snapping time on the carbon beastie.


----------



## Kookas (9 Apr 2014)

Sprinting off from some traffic lights tonight and really took off thanks to a tailwind (which there always is on that road). Look to my right as a car catches up and see a couple of kids in the back staring in what I can only describe as total awe. Brilliant.


----------



## Ollie W (10 Apr 2014)

Lovely ride home, getting up to 30mph on the common... then straight out again for an hour's swim. I'm mental.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (10 Apr 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Such a lovely commute this morning. The sun was shinning, the sky was blue, the wind has dropped and there is less traffic on the road.
> 
> The bike is running clean and quiet and as smooth as can be.
> 
> 21 miles of sheer commuting joy.


That's a good distance, Ian. Do you do it regularly?


----------



## BSRU (10 Apr 2014)

That was a cold start, just +4, with virtually no wind, in summer gear as well(with a base layer top).
Got even colder and mistier/foggier in the countryside but then the sun appeared.
Warming up nicely as I arrived at work.


----------



## MisterStan (10 Apr 2014)

mangid said:


> always nice when all you can hear are the birds singing, the tyres rolling, and the gentle burble of a clean drive chain.


Poetic


----------



## MisterStan (10 Apr 2014)

A glorious morning, caught up with @kevin_cambs_uk on the Busway and had a good old chinwag. What little traffic I saw was well behaved today.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Apr 2014)

victor said:


> That's a good distance, Ian. Do you do it regularly?




21 in the mornings, 14 in the evenings, 4 days a week.
My direct door to door route is 12 miles.. but that's boring


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Apr 2014)

BSRU said:


> That was a cold start, just +4, with virtually no wind, in summer gear as well(with a base layer top).
> Got even colder and mistier/foggier in the countryside but then the sun appeared.
> Warming up nicely as I arrived at work.




Similar here, was very chilly first thing, wind was fairly calm, though the couple of turbines I go past were whizzing away quite merrily, maybe I'm just getting fitter


----------



## ianrauk (10 Apr 2014)

only 5 degs when I left this morning. A little bit nippy out there. So on with the windstopper (over a ss shirt), though that did come off halfway in when I warmed up enough. Once again a really lovely commute. When the schools are out and there is less traffic on the roads , my average speed on my route to work rises by about 2mph. 

There are so many tourist and I guess school exchange student coaches around Lewisham and Greenwich at the moment. There were 4 at Lewisham's roundabout of death holding everyone up.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (10 Apr 2014)

Well, that'll teach me not to cross the white, painted centre line, when riding a descending, winding section of shared path in the wet, won't it? Well, at least, I HOPE it'll teach me . I'm not normally that careless, but it was a familiar path I've ridden 100s of times, and complacency took hold, I guess. My shoulder hurts, too, since it took the main impact. The bike's fine, though, thanks for asking!


----------



## ianrauk (10 Apr 2014)

victor said:


> Well, that'll teach me not to cross the white, painted centre line, when riding a descending, winding section of shared path in the wet, won't it? Well, at least, I HOPE it'll teach me . I'm not normally that careless, but it was a familiar path I've ridden 100s of times, and complacency took hold, I guess. My shoulder hurts, too, since it took the main impact. The bike's fine, though, thanks for asking!




That look's ouchy ouchy mate...


----------



## martinclive (10 Apr 2014)

MisterStan said:


> A glorious morning, caught up with @kevin_cambs_uk on the Busway and had a good old chinwag. What little traffic I saw was well behaved today.


you did well - he smoked Jess and I last night!!!


----------



## HLaB (10 Apr 2014)

victor said:


> Well, that'll teach me not to cross the white, painted centre line, when riding a descending, winding section of shared path in the wet, won't it? Well, at least, I HOPE it'll teach me . I'm not normally that careless, but it was a familiar path I've ridden 100s of times, and complacency took hold, I guess. My shoulder hurts, too, since it took the main impact. The bike's fine, though, thanks for asking!


 Ouch, you could have recovered it like this guy


----------



## HLaB (10 Apr 2014)

Just a simple direct commute for me, to get an extra 15 mins in my bed and still get in early enough that I can leave early


----------



## MisterStan (10 Apr 2014)

martinclive said:


> you did well - he smoked Jess and I last night!!!


That's because you didn't have me there to drive the pace up!


----------



## TeeQue (10 Apr 2014)

Well it's taken a while (to say the least!) but I've just finished reading all 596 pages of this thread and have been thoroughly entertained with all your commuting tales.

Just waiting for my new bike to be delivered now (ordered from Ribble yesterday) and I should be able to do some actual commuting myself. 

Direct route is around 17 miles door to door but I'll have to see how I get on with the roads and my fitness then I might vary it a bit. I think I could do it in 16 but that'd be using a very busy main road where I've had some horrendous passes in the past.

I'm looking forward to it; it's a pretty hilly route (especially towards the start) but if I can do it in less than an hour and a half I should be able to leave around 6:30am which isn't _too_ bad (start work at 8:15 and have access to showers at work).

Hopefully my next post in this thread will be with an actual 'tale from my commute'.


----------



## azir (10 Apr 2014)

Very quiet commute in - lots of cyclists though which is always good to see. Bit of a scrum outside London Bridge but no argy bargy


----------



## ianrauk (10 Apr 2014)

TeeQue said:


> Well it's taken a while (to say the least!) but I've just finished reading all 596 pages of this thread and have been thoroughly entertained with all your commuting tales.



Blimey..........

Look forward to your first 'commuting tale'.


----------



## EthelF (10 Apr 2014)

I got to sample the delights of CS3 this morning as I had to drop my wife's wallet off at her office nearby. I only travelled a couple of hundred metres along it, during which I was struck first by the quality of the surface, lovely and smooth, and then nearly struck by 2 cars, the first turning into a side road across CS3, ignoring the cyclists' priority, and later by a car whose driver can't tell red from green - I had the green light to go straight ahead, she had a red light for turning right across my path. Discretion being the better form of valour, I avoided both cars.
And still this short taste of CS3 was a more pleasant experience than the joke of a stretch of CS8 on Battersea Park Road earlier in my ride.

The road to my wife's office is cobbled, so I upped my pace along there, imagining that instead I was somewhere on the race route of Paris-Roubaix...


----------



## GrasB (10 Apr 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Blimey..........
> 
> Look forward to your first 'commuting tale'.


Well we know the boy has stamina.


----------



## RichK (10 Apr 2014)

Somebody's Smart car had been parked in the river about 400 yards from the nearest road. Suspect it wasnt the owner that left it there. Tow truck was just winching it out when I came past.


----------



## mangid (10 Apr 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> LMAO!
> New shorts soon mate, you will like them, they match my tyres!



They have skid marks ?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (10 Apr 2014)

TeeQue said:


> Hopefully my next post in this thread will be with an actual 'tale from my commute'.


I'm also looking forward to your commuting tales . I have an 18 mile (each way) hilly commute, which I've been doing for 2.5 years now, and I'm in my late 40s, so it's achievable!


----------



## fribbleblib (10 Apr 2014)

They just walk straight across the cycle path right in front of you. They don't look to see if you are coming either.....

Mallard ducks.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (10 Apr 2014)

fribbleblib said:


> They just walk straight across the cycle path right in front of you. They don't look to see if you are coming either.....
> 
> Mallard ducks.


Is that what you call pedestrians in the Mother Country?


----------



## BSRU (11 Apr 2014)

An easy 35km ride in this morning, apart from the last 5km due to some easy SCR with a guy on a SS.
SS guy decides on a "must get in front" manoeuvre at some lights to get in front of a bus and me.
Lights change SS guy on the drops going hell for leather but not going very fast in front of me. I cruise past and SS guy goes for the draft.
But he is way under geared for Swindon, I do not even need to use the big ring to pull away.
We go our separate ways, only it turns out we are going the same way, but he goes the short way I go the long way.
So later I end up on the same road as SS guy but about 400 metres behind. SS guy still on the drops giving it some but I easily catch up within 1 km.
Thought about going past but there is a right turn coming up, I'm going straight on, so I hold back and SS guy sticks his right arm out looks behind and suddenly realises I'm there.
I think SS guy needs a bigger gear.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Apr 2014)

Glorious weather in Leicester and a few road bikes out on what looked like leisure rides out this morning. Good average speed and the fact the boss is on holiday today let me extend the commute; might of got a bit carried away with the mileage as I ended up doing 51 miles


----------



## DWiggy (11 Apr 2014)

Stunning ride in, lots of cyclists out today...great


----------



## azir (11 Apr 2014)

Deviated slightly to drop my bike off at Evans - gears not run properly since repaired (utterly unrideable in the middle ring). Very nice Evans man informed me that without the mechanics notes from the original repair (which was carried out at another store) it's hard for them to understand what's wrong with it. He sent me on my way assuring me that the bike would now run in the middle ring except for if it was also on the 2 smallest at the back. No worries I thought, I'll live with that for now. Bike still doesn't run at all in any combination when in the middle ring *sigh* - chain jumps and clatters if any sort of effort is put through the cranks. Now trying to get my mitts on the mechanic's notes.....

In other news saw a cyclist ride towards a crowd of pedastrians crossing against the lights (queueing traffic), she did a bit of (relatively polite) shouting and most peds ducked out of her way, bar one who was on the phone. They had a very undramatic slow-mo collision which left the cyclist on the floor but unhurt - all she kept saying was "green light, green light!" - I mean, yes, it was, but she could easily see the peds crossing and could easily have slowed down to allow for it and thus miss the straggler.... Ahh well, no one was hurt at least.


----------



## fossyant (11 Apr 2014)

Back on the bike after two days with school drop off's and hospital runs. Tired but glad of the fresh air. Got the week off next week, so the road bike is coming with us to the caravan (all the bikes are going) so I can go chase after a few 'local's' strava PB's !!!


----------



## philk56 (11 Apr 2014)

Due to various commitments I've only just started cycling to work again this year. So this morning going down inside a queue of traffic, plenty of space as it's a car width's wide, had to pull out to go past a couple of parked vehicles, passing the final one when a car in the queue decides to cut inside. Result is me colliding with the car and on the deck with obviously broken collarbone. The driver was justifiably shaken but at least he did the right thing and drove me to A&E. He left his details and after coming back from x-ray I had a visit from two policemen as he'd reported the incident to the police. After going through the story they weren't keen to take it any further and to be honest I'm not sure if there is anything in it. Now have my arm in a sling and a wait for the bone to heal. At least there's some cycling on tv to watch!


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (11 Apr 2014)

Rode in on my new ribble this morning. Fantastic, nothing like riding a brand new bike. Smooth, silent, gleaming and fast, couple of weeks on the mtb have obviously put some extra muscle growth into my thighs, looking forward to the return journey, suns out happy days  que pharrell......"because I'm happy"


----------



## Black Country Ste (11 Apr 2014)

I used to live at the top of a big hill (7% average gradient in 3/4 mile). I'd toyed with the idea of cycling to work back then to save a bit of petrol on my 90mi/wk commute but the hill and other factors put me off.

Fancied having a ride up there straight after work yesterday to see how long it would have taken. Garmin tells me I did the 8.2 miles in 45 minutes, the same as it usually took to drive but you don't take 640ft of climbing in a car into account after an eight-hour day grafting on your feet. Of course, I still had to cycle home so that was a 20-mile commute and was barely able to walk this morning. Aside from being cut up right at a pinch point and later on being tailgated by an Audiot at 25-30mph, I enjoyed that.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (11 Apr 2014)

Was truly left for dead today. I caught one guy and we swapped turns on the front, then caught another guy, not a commuter but some club run chap on a day out ride sort of thing. Anyway he hung on the back of for about 3 miles, at the next junction, I waited behind purposely for him to go in front, as I was fed of towing him, as I knew he was the strongest of us three, so he went in front and just gradually wound the gears up, until the guy I was with had dropped off, and I hung on but at 26.3 mph on the flat even drafting him I fell off the back wheel. I don't think the guy broke sweat.

However!!

I was glad that I kept up for a wile and made him work to drop me cause he kept looking round every 4 seconds to see if I was still on, he was at least half age and was as thin as a rake, he must have been half my weight, plus he had no ruck sack with a bottle of wine in it for the wife!

So back on the diet, loose more weight and get faster.


----------



## Wobblers (11 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3023333, member: 1314"]

Bike sexy as **** though.

[/QUOTE]

Yeah, but the problem is that we can't actually see what sort of bike that cyclist's riding because there's some ghastly fixed bike in the way. So how can we tell that it was as sexy as ****?


----------



## Ollie W (11 Apr 2014)

Tried to guide my CX onto the grass while on Southampton common on the way home, trying to avoid a pug who was roaming around. Unfortunately I then tried to get back on the path and almost came off when my front tyre got stuck on said kerb. Bit worried about the state of my front wheel (no P**** Fairy but it's a bit wobbly when trying to cycle straight) - any easy ways to check for damage? Also cut my leg doing it which is my first injury since commuting


----------



## Glow worm (11 Apr 2014)

Pleasant enough this week with things warming up, but seem to have encountered a lot more f*ckwit drivers than usual. Glad it's the weekend anyway.
I couldn't face any more idiots on the way home, so chose the quiet route instead.







There are times on a bike when you really do see the very worst in folk with their dangerous, impatient, selfish and just dumb driving. Its been a bit like that here this week and on my way home, if I never had to see another bloody human being again it would be too soon.

Still, plenty of yellow and green about to cheer me up (maybe we can beat Fulham after all tomorrow)






With Jobsearch.nl turning up few results tonight, thoughts of emigration to a more civilised land will have to be put on hold for now as battle recommences next week. Sigh. Mutter. Grumble....


----------



## I like Skol (12 Apr 2014)

Just done a most awesome commute! I took the road bike to work last night and rolled into the works bike shed after 10.4 miles showing an average speed of 18mph. After doing a 12hr night shift I somehow found a burst of energy on the way home this morning and absolutely monstered the 10.9 miles home and arrived showing an average speed that had now risen to 19.4mph. I have done the maths and this means my average speed for the homeward leg (which is slightly uphill) was a fraction short of 21mph  I really should be on Strava.....

Bizarrely, after I sat on the garden wall for a couple of minutes to get my breath back I found my back tyre was flat as a pancake . I suppose that was good timing really? Time for bed now


----------



## Ollie W (12 Apr 2014)

Forgot to mention, I saw a bunch of kids riding down the wrong side of the road on the dual carriageway outside my house last night with no lights or anything, as if trying to endanger themselves as much as possible. Do they not do the cycling proficiency test anymore? That said, I overtook a 40 year old guy who had no lights and was in all black clothing too. Worrying.


----------



## Ollie W (13 Apr 2014)

Update from Friday: went to ride today and got a hideous vibration in the front. I think it might be a loose spoke as one of the middle ones was a totally different tone to the others when I plucked it. Easy to fix...?


----------



## MickL (14 Apr 2014)

Schools are on Easter Break, so roads have half the normal traffic for the next two weeks, cracking ride in this morning


----------



## Beebo (14 Apr 2014)

nice ride in with clear blue sky and light traffic, ruined slightly by the a cold head wind and short sleeves. The ride home should be majestic!


----------



## GrasB (14 Apr 2014)

Lovely ride this morning but did get blinded a few times by the sun.


----------



## glenn forger (14 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3026779, member: 1314"]a rasta in a van stared daggers.[/QUOTE]

I dread those moments.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Apr 2014)

Last commute into work on the bike until next Wednesday 

I'm on holiday from tonight and looking at the weather forecast am planning on getting a few leisure miles under my belt


----------



## HLaB (14 Apr 2014)

If Carlsberg done commutes it would have been today


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Apr 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Last commute into work on the bike until next Wednesday
> 
> I'm on holiday from tonight and looking at the weather forecast am planning on getting a few leisure miles under my belt


..........so will that mean 100 miles per day instead of your usual 70ish?


----------



## Origamist (14 Apr 2014)

Lovely commute this am. Less busy on the roads and blue skies!

Have London - Paris next week so will be "reverse tapering" (eating and drinking more).

It looks like the new commute will start in May...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> ..........so will that mean 100 miles per day instead of your usual 70ish?




I might have one or two rides planned


----------



## Exile (14 Apr 2014)

Back on the bike for the commute this morning with my shiny new rear wheel. Hoping to make it a more regular thing now, assuming this wheel solves the "exploding spokes" issue I was having.

Not the greatest of starts when I got out the door quarter of an hour later than I'd hoped for. Turned out to be less of a problem than I'd though as everything was going my way. The roadworks which had been knocking about for at least four months had gone, taking the temporary lights with them, traffic was rather light, the traffic lights seemed with me, and the sun even made an appearance. Everything was good. It was the sort of commute which makes you wonder why anyone would drive to work on such a morning.

Then, 5 minutes from work, I get a visit from you know who. First one ever in the wild so arguably it was well overdue, and it makes a change to broken spokes. Ended up walking the bike to the office and changing the tube on lunch. A colleague was amazed at how skinny my (32mm) tyres were, and was confused by the trekking bars, apparently unable to grasp where you, well, grasp them. I'd have though the gear shifters and brake levers would be a bit of a give away, but I was wrong.

Thankfully, the return leg was uneventful and the only walking I had to do was to put the bike away. Roll on tomorrow!


----------



## potsy (14 Apr 2014)

Last commute before I start a new job on Saturday, nice to be out in the sun but could have done without nearly getting wiped out by a guy on a motorbike 
Saw 6 or 7 motorbikes coming towards me and wanting to turn right, first one just about had time to go, the 2nd and 3rd certainly did not but went for it anyway, I may have shouted a rude word and 30 seconds later one of the guys had turned around and come back to me, wasn't happy about me calling him a nob, all ended amicably as I think he could see I had said it out of 'shock' and we shook hands and went on our way, him apologising for the manoeuvre at least


----------



## wilkotom (14 Apr 2014)

Had my first off 

Coming down Mitcham Lane here, the car in front of me braked sharply at the mini-roundabout, forcing me to do the same. Next thing I know I'm on the road and my bike is in a heap on top of me, blood spewing from my knees and right elbow.

A couple heading home with their kids were very kind and stopped, and made me come back to their house to get patched up before driving me and the bike home. If they ever read this, a big thank you to Mike and Pam. I've no idea what I'd have done without their help.

Going to go to the doctor tomorrow to get checked out, but suspect I'll be off the bike for a while


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (14 Apr 2014)

Lovely AM commute but after having a blast at a couple of Strava segments on the way home I really felt it in my lungs. Legs felt ok just had that tingly feeling in the lungs for about 15 miles. Certainly been blessed with the weather forecast this week. Is it sad that when I realised I wont have a commute on Friday I was a bit miffed ?


----------



## 400bhp (14 Apr 2014)

potsy said:


> Saw 6 or 7 motorbikes coming towards me and wanting to turn right, first one just about had time to go, the 2nd and 3rd certainly did not but went for it anyway, I may have shouted a rude word and 30 seconds later one of the guys had turned around and come back to me, wasn't happy about me calling him a nob, all ended amicably as I think he could see I had said it out of 'shock' and we shook hands and went on our way, him apologising for the manoeuvre at least


----------



## Shut Up Legs (14 Apr 2014)

My commutes to work are getting pleasantly cool, although I'm still riding to work in short cycling pants and short-sleeved jersey. It was 7.5°C this morning, with no rain, and a very bright full moon . This afternoon, from about 5:50 on, the moon will turn red in a total lunar eclipse, conveniently enough in the eastern sky as I ride east for home, so I'm looking forward to the view.


----------



## stowie (14 Apr 2014)

First at the traffic lights and as they turn green I can clearly hear and see a police van coming through the junction. Idiot in a Porsche Cayman roars away and nearly T-bones the police van. Driver is on the mobile which he drops like it is on fire when he sees a van load of angry policemen shouting at him. Pity they didn't stop and give him a ticket. When they went the driver picked up the phone and shot off way over the speed limit.


----------



## GrasB (15 Apr 2014)

... there was frost!


----------



## martint235 (15 Apr 2014)

Oops. Apologies to the guy between Norwood and Selhurst, I didn't mean to make you look that bad particularly as you'd kindly said hello to me. But in my defence, you were going that little bit too slow for to comfortably stay behind you and you had gears. I didn't realise I'd put my foot down quite so hard until you'd faded into the distance behind me.

And flipping nora it was cold in the riverside park this morning.


----------



## inkd (15 Apr 2014)

My first commute in 2 weeks (been lazy), had my first clipless moment but slow enough that bike and me was`nt hurt. An idiot cut me up at a junction resulting in some very colourful vocabulary, teen yobs gobbing off and a stone chip to my cycle glasses. The year so far has been incident free so law of averages and all that.


----------



## MickL (15 Apr 2014)

Cycled home last night, still not managed to cycle to the top of the 'The hill' but I've had 5 months pretty much of the bike due to torn Achilles tendons. But it did please me this morning coming to work in the car, to see some one fitter, younger and lycra clad, struggling up the same hill :-)


----------



## MichaelO (15 Apr 2014)

First commute in 10 days - glad to be back. Slight detour on the way in because of the fire in Tooting


----------



## MisterStan (15 Apr 2014)

Chilly this morning, noticeably cooler than yesterday. Caught @kevin_cambs_uk up again (did yesterday evening too!) think he may be worried i'm stalking him...


----------



## ianrauk (15 Apr 2014)

What an absolutely beautiful morning today. There was frost on the garden lawn when I looked out this morning. The temperature was saying 4 degs, so it was on with the windcheater and long finger gloves. Well at least for the first part of the commute. 40 minutes in I had warmed up sufficiently to ditch the windcheater and longfinger gloves. By this time the temp was showing 8degs. But was not on the A21 which meant some nice fast spinning.. Was such a lovely morning that I decided to extend the commute by 5 miles. And why not indeed.


----------



## HLaB (15 Apr 2014)

Last night was so nice I went for a wee bit more. Passing the long queues coming the otherway if I turned round so I just kept on going. A slow dawdle for 36.1miles on the 14kg fixie with d'lock and work shirt and trousers.





AIthough was forecast to be cold after the clear skies I don't think I got up until it had started to warm up and it was the perfect temperature again :-)


----------



## EthelF (15 Apr 2014)

There are occasional commutes which are a chore. Then some are just nondescript. Most are quite enjoyable. And then there are those which are just jawdrappingly awesome. Today's was definitely one of those.
Perfect weather (or maybe just the perfect choice of clothes for the conditions), quiet roads, and digging out my carbon road bike for the commute for the first time since early autumn made for a fabulous, fast, fun ride. The long winter commutes on the heavy hybrid have certainly paid off!
And it was nice to be doing the overtaking along Grosvenor Road, makes a change from being passed by a stream of Mamils like most mornings!


----------



## Labradorofperception (15 Apr 2014)

Cracking ride over the Cringles and into Wharfedale then onto Leeds. Felt quite good despite "heavy legs" from a 10k road race on Sunday when I put in a better time than the girlfriend. . This compounded with threatening to microwave her cuddly Dave the Minion if she didn't let me watch the Paris Roubaix did not endear myself to her. 

Good job I didn't tell her I washed my Planet X in the bath last night


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (15 Apr 2014)

Have to agree, the weather at the moment is fantastic, extended commutes this week


----------



## KneesUp (15 Apr 2014)

It was my third commute today (well, third since I used to do it every day in 1995) and I caught someone else on a bike. I know it's not a race and all that, but when I was fit I used to pass quite a lot of other commuters (my old route was past a university, so lots of cyclists) and so it was demoralising to be passed by almost everyone when I restarted - so to catch someone on day three, on my £26 eBay mountain bike, was quite nice. Perhaps soon I will be able to catch someone who isn't 20 years older than me?


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (15 Apr 2014)

ianrauk said:


> And why not indeed.


My thoughts exactly as I arrived at a fork in the road. Turning right put me on track for a 32miler so I turned left, cracked on a knocked in a 53. Oh the joys of having a flex hours job :-)


----------



## apb (15 Apr 2014)

took the wee man to nursery this morning, was such a nice morning it's a shame we didn't both take the day off and go for a cycle around west lothian. It's a shame i have to work for a living, specially in the summer.


----------



## GrasB (16 Apr 2014)

GrasB said:


> ... there was frost!


And today there was frost pt 2!.. it's April showers not April frost damn it!


----------



## HLaB (16 Apr 2014)

Just a direct commute for me this morning, I had something to do in town before coming to work.


----------



## Biscuit (16 Apr 2014)

Took the MTB today. Arrived splattered in mud with 2 clean patches where my glasses had been. Excellent ride in!!!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (16 Apr 2014)

GrasB said:


> And today there was frost pt 2!.. it's April showers not April frost damn it!


Yeah but I'd take a frost over a cold shower and day of the week. 

This weeks weather has been the reward for those wet and very windy conditions a couple of months back. Making the most of it that's for sure !


----------



## Stephen C (16 Apr 2014)

Gorgeous evening yesterday, glad I took the slightly longer hilly route home, gave me some great view (justice not done by 'phone camera):


----------



## Origamist (16 Apr 2014)

Legs felt a bit heavy this am, but the tailwind and sun more than made up for it.


----------



## Ollie W (16 Apr 2014)

Went to fix the broken front wheel and it looks like I've slightly bent a spoke out of a place. Any ideas on how to fix it with my spoke key? I've never done any of this before but I want to avoid taking it to the LBS and spending more


----------



## dave r (16 Apr 2014)

For the first time this year I dumped the jacket in the work bag and rode home in my shirtsleeves, still cold enough for a winter jacket in the morning though, I walked past my car getting my bike out the other morning and the windscreen was iced up, and we haven't yet lost that cold strong wind, it was in my face all the way home tonight.


----------



## Origamist (16 Apr 2014)

Nice ride back, spotted 400bhp at the junction with Hale/Park Road and shouted a hello. Good to see a friendly face! 

Might ride the good bike tmrw as I doubt the weather will hold for much longer!


----------



## Exile (16 Apr 2014)

Clear sunny skies, quiet(ish) roads and a bike. Commuting doesn't get much better than this. 

Found it was still pretty nippy in the shade though when a motorcycle cop stopped me and pointed out my rear brake QR was released. I guess I must have left it undone after changing the tube on Monday. Whoops. Not sure how good his eyes must've been to spot that from a few car lengths behind me given I missed it when giving the bike a once over before setting off both today and yesterday. Glad he did though as I had to grab a fist full of both brakes when a Vovlo decided to try and left hook me along Stretford Road.


----------



## TheJDog (16 Apr 2014)

30 mile ride home with a couple of laps of Richmond Park (I live and work north of the river). Weather is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (16 Apr 2014)

The weather's nice here too at the moment. The mornings have all been about 7.5°C and no rain this week. Of course it's Autumn here so the mornings will soon get colder.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (17 Apr 2014)

A lovely commute home*** for me. I left work early, as I needed to pickup a parcel of cycling-related goodies from a local post office before its ridiculously short opening hours ended. I got home around 2pm, and the ride was glorious: mid-20s, lots of sunshine, no wind and just the steady rhythm of me cycling at a recovery pace (by 'recovery pace' I mean I rode just slow enough to keep my mouth shut, which I think is a good yardstick for 'recovery' vs 'training'). Cycling heaven!  I'm looking forwrad to a weekend filled with several bike rides, although the weather may be changeable, with a bit of rain here and there.

*** Yes, it's me again, waiting for someone else to post to this thread. Come on people, it's already 7:30am over there .


----------



## MisterStan (17 Apr 2014)

We have a long weekend here @victor for Easter - I guess there are a few people taking today off as an extra. 

The roads were incredibly quiet this morning, really nice! A cool start, with plenty of sun.


----------



## Beebo (17 Apr 2014)

MisterStan said:


> We have a long weekend here @victor for Easter - I guess there are a few people taking today off as an extra.
> 
> The roads were incredibly quiet this morning, really nice! A cool start, with plenty of sun.


Riding through London was like a ghost town this morning. It seems that three quarters of the people are off work.


----------



## MisterStan (17 Apr 2014)

Beebo said:


> Riding through London was like a ghost town this morning. It seems that three quarters of the people are off work.


I love it when it's like that - you feel that you could be in a movie like 28 days later....


----------



## Ollie W (17 Apr 2014)

Lucky them - we retail types don't get such luxury! Though I'm home for Easter Sunday, the bike might come with me to Croydon...


----------



## Biscuit (17 Apr 2014)

Stephen C said:


> Gorgeous evening yesterday, glad I took the slightly longer hilly route home, gave me some great view (justice not done by 'phone camera):
> View attachment 42492
> 
> View attachment 42493



Looks llike Rivey Hill tower in the first shot. I wasn't too far away on my route home too. ( Took the MTB up to the tower, let the brakes off and go!!!!! )


----------



## Stephen C (17 Apr 2014)

Biscuit said:


> Looks llike Rivey Hill tower in the first shot. I wasn't too far away on my route home too. ( Took the MTB up to the tower, let the brakes off and go!!!!! )



Yup, it's just at the top of the hill heading from Balsham, I love the view coming down that road (plus it is downhill all the way home!) As you can also tell from the first photo, I don't really have the bike for the path by the tower, my last attempts at off-roading it weren't a great success...


----------



## Origamist (17 Apr 2014)

Nice again, a bit breezy, but dry.

No commute tomorrow, so will probably go on the Mobberley Wobbly 8...!


----------



## HLaB (17 Apr 2014)

Just a direct commute for me, as I'm wanting to get back to the flat in time for a club TT tonight. Speaking of the TT, I'd made a pasta meal last night for my lunch before it, but got up this morning and made sandwiches for work and forgot it


----------



## Origamist (17 Apr 2014)

HLaB said:


> Just a direct commute for me, as I'm wanting to get back to the flat in time for a club TT tonight. Speaking of the TT, I'd made a pasta meal last night for my lunch before it, but got up this morning and made sandwiches for work and forgot it


 
On the plus side, you've now got less to throw up at the end - unless you can spew up a lung... Good luck on the TT.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (17 Apr 2014)

Lovely week of commuting. The ride home took me over the 3k mark so happy with that.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (17 Apr 2014)

Old bat (sorry but not cutting her any slack, don't care how old and senile she is, if she can wave a tonne of metal like a weapon then no sympathy) cut hard in on me today, went into the side of her..felt bad for a second for shouting then thought "why?"

Okay..maybe bigger concerns about elderly, mobility and society's reliance on personal motor vehicles involved..

But then later on, involved in an incident that has really got me wound up..hit again deliberately (they found time to beep as well as swipe me at a pinch point) by 2 lads, who then chased me with murderous (or at least GBH) intent for my daring to involuntarily shout out.
It was that bad that I had to duck through an alley and zig zag through side streets to escape..and to my shame I did go back later as I had a clue where they had parked their car - they didn't see me but I am glad I could see they were still in it as if they hadn't been, my D-lock was hanging from my bards at this point and not a single panel would have been straight or window intact.

Wouldn't have been the best course of action, total red mist but unless you have been chased in similar circumstances fully expecting to be deliberately mown down then don't judge...came into the house fully intending to put all my bikes on eBay

Thanks to the healing powers of whisky my heart is now beating at a more normal BPM and I am calm and rational once more


Might have the first incident on "biddycam" but too dark for the second, just a blur of street lights and headlights in the dark

Glad this week is over...shunted in a car and these 2 incidents tonight - like buses, 3 come along at once!


----------



## ianrauk (18 Apr 2014)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> Old bat (sorry but not cutting her any slack, don't care how old and senile she is, if she can wave a tonne of metal like a weapon then no sympathy) cut hard in on me today, went into the side of her..felt bad for a second for shouting then thought "why?"
> 
> Okay..maybe bigger concerns about elderly, mobility and society's reliance on personal motor vehicles involved..
> 
> ...




Sorry to hear about this ST. 
Not nice for anyone.
Don't worry about it not being the best course of action, sometimes, just sometimes it's pathetic cowardly scum like that who deserve a good shoeing.

Fingers crossed you have had your full quota of incidents for now and forever.
Don't let these bastards grind you down bud.


----------



## fossyant (18 Apr 2014)

Glad you are OK there mate..


----------



## Ollie W (19 Apr 2014)

Had a little ride to check Halfrauds' work on my front wheel, and the vibration was back within a few minutes. Bugger. Off to the LBS after pay day it is then. Have a feeling it might be something on the fork too, given that the vibration still occurred even when the front wheel was detached...


----------



## apb (21 Apr 2014)

Ollie W said:


> Had a little ride to check Halfrauds' work on my front wheel, and the vibration was back within a few minutes. Bugger. Off to the LBS after pay day it is then. Have a feeling it might be something on the fork too, given that the vibration still occurred even when the front wheel was detached...


do you get vibration when you brake? Sounds like your headset may have a bit of play.


----------



## apb (21 Apr 2014)

very quiet in Edinburgh today. had a tail wind into the city. was a nice cycle.


----------



## Ollie W (21 Apr 2014)

apb said:


> do you get vibration when you brake? Sounds like your headset may have a bit of play.


Yeah, I get a bit of that (sounds like a rain stick!) though this vibration occurred without brakes on too.


----------



## Sturmey_Hub (22 Apr 2014)

First day back after the Easter break. Bike nice and clean and freshly oiled. But wouldn't you know it. Heavy rain. Thought I'd finished with the heavy winter waterproofs.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Apr 2014)

Sturmey_Hub said:


> First day back after the Easter break. Bike nice and clean and freshly oiled. But wouldn't you know it. Heavy rain. Thought I'd finished with the heavy winter waterproofs.




Far too warm for waterproofs in the SE.
Was heaving down this morning, but...I have the week off so no commuting for me this week.


----------



## potsy (22 Apr 2014)

Just done 3 days over the weekend, new job so wanted to start as I mean to go on and cycle in every day.
First half of the commute is the same route as my old one, then I veer off in a new direction to make it a total of 8.5 miles each way, have chosen the most direct route for now but there will be detours once I settle in a bit.

Traffic should be light too as I'm on the road before 6am and come home at 7pm


----------



## BSRU (22 Apr 2014)

Only a short ride in this morning, no rain but wet roads, feeling the effects of over-indulgence over the long weekend plus a little sore from digging an allotment.
Had one "slow" cyclist undertake me as I turned left at some lights and later another think about some SCR but decided 25mph up a small drag was a little too hot to handle.


----------



## MisterStan (22 Apr 2014)

A tough run in this morning; I probably shouldn't have opened that second bottle of wine last night, or eaten so much cr@p this weekend, but hey ho!


----------



## HLaB (22 Apr 2014)

Just a gentle recovery ride into work taking a medium route to avoid the (first day of school) chaos going the short way.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (22 Apr 2014)

Bit dull and gloomy this morning, missed the rain which was a bonus. Noticed rather a lot of glass about from broken bottles, sign it was the bank holiday.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (22 Apr 2014)

The attitude of Australian motorists towards cyclists is appalling!  Riding home today, I was going down a road which heads downhill and in a straight line for several hundred metres. Because there are no speed limit signs, the speed limit is the urban default limit of 50km/h. I was travelling at just under that. Somehow this was too slow for 2 motorists, who overtook me, and it was raining at the time. Had I been driving a car, I'm almost certain they wouldn't have overtaken me. It just beggars belief. This country has been ruined by cars, cyclists are treated like second-class citizens, and there's no sign of it changing any time soon, which makes me extremely depressed.


----------



## Sturmey_Hub (22 Apr 2014)

Sometimes I'm not sure if its broken glass or fallen blossom.


----------



## HLaB (22 Apr 2014)

victor said:


> *The attitude of Australian motorists towards cyclists is appalling! *


There's been a fair bit in the media over here lately and from that Appaling is an understatement. I think the last one hit a cyclists and stated they didn't care and IIRC they went on to say it was because they had a sh1tty day and the cyclist made a mess of their car (dents). There was also the noumpty who failed to notice the cyclist on their bonnet for half a mile or something. If its any consolation the US seems to be worse a couple were caught there trying to hide the body of a cyclist they had hit


----------



## BSRU (22 Apr 2014)

HLaB said:


> There's been a fair bit in the media over here lately and from that Appaling is an understatement. I think the last one hit a cyclists and stated they didn't care and IIRC they went on to say it was because they had a sh1tty day and the cyclist made a mess of their car (dents). There was also the noumpty who failed to notice the cyclist on their bonnet for half a mile or something. If its any consolation the US seems to be worse a couple were caught there trying to hide the body of a cyclist they had hit


From what I have heard China is the worst, if you injure someone you are responsible for the cost of their medical expenses which has resulted in some drivers going back to finish the injured party off.


----------



## BSRU (22 Apr 2014)

Sturmey_Hub said:


> Sometimes I'm not sure if its broken glass or fallen blossom.


Cherry blossom seems to be the worst.


----------



## subaqua (22 Apr 2014)

1st commute for 2 weeks and it was great. mildly moist and i decided to use Victoria Park instead of Viccy Park Road. a loveley stress free commute


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (22 Apr 2014)

Hoped for some calm, first day back after a stormy week of incidents last week. Fine on the way in, once I'd got all the waterproofs on

On the way home though, the Stobart/Tesco lorry was 3 feet away from the side of parked car that I ducked behind to prevent being trapped between. My bike with laden panniers is about 2.5 feet wide.
So no such luck.

Currently wondering why everyone wants to kill me so desperately?


----------



## Exile (23 Apr 2014)

Damp on the way in today but uneventful, aside from trying to get the bike out of the house with the new frame lock still locked .

Trip home was a different story completely. Warm, dry and full of surprises. A learner almost pulled out with me less than twenty feet from the junction. Pretty sure it was the instructor who braked rather than her. Decided to take a different, quieter route home to normal in the hopes of avoiding any other crisis.

Not the best idea I've ever had as I got a 'visit' in the last mile or so thanks to some p***k covering the road with shards of broken plastic and glass. Getting rather proficient at fixing the things after dealing with three in the last ten days (two on my bike, one on the O/H's) but decided to wheel the bike home and sort it whilst enjoying a nice cuppa rather than faff about at the side of the road. Plus it wasn't the nicest part of town to be stopping in.

Roll on tomorrow, whatever it may bring!


----------



## BSRU (23 Apr 2014)

A good 50km ride in this morning, dry(for now), warmish and a little breeze.
Came across the SS guy again, he was wearing a Swindon road club jersey, still under geared on his Langster.
Caught up very easily then had no choice but to go past(don't like drafting) as he was just going too slow even with me on the CX bike with panniers.


----------



## summerdays (23 Apr 2014)

First day back after the holidays and suddenly find road works on my cycle path. How come when they did up the roads around Bristol they put up signs (often in the cycle path), saying road closed for 2 weeks etc. Whereas there has just been a sign up saying improvements coming to the cycle path Summer 2014 (which I assumed Summer would be warmer!). Anyway not too bad a commute apart from the normal getting the layers right, so too hot!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (23 Apr 2014)

summerdays said:


> First day back after the holidays and suddenly find road works on my cycle path. How come when they did up the roads around Bristol they put up signs (often in the cycle path), saying road closed for 2 weeks etc. Whereas there has just been a sign up saying improvements coming to the cycle path Summer 2014 (which I assumed Summer would be warmer!). Anyway not too bad a commute apart from the normal getting the layers right, so too hot!


The same happens down under. In marked contrast to any "road" road works, they're advertised with an imprecise date, started late, finished even later, and generally with poor detours organised. I'm convinced construction companies use these shared/bike paths works to give their workers a defacto holiday .

My commute was much more enjoyable today, with no silly incidents and lots of energy, with the bonus of a parcel of CRC goodies waiting at my front door for me (even had a bonus High5 Zero sample pack inside) .


----------



## MichaelO (23 Apr 2014)

April has been a poor month of commuting - mileage is way down, for various reasons. But a lovely ride in this morning - saw/past half a dozen cyclists heading North on the A23 at Hooley at about 7am this morning - don't normally come across anyone until Carshalton/Mitcham!


----------



## DWiggy (23 Apr 2014)

Great ride in this morning, that Pineapple last night seemed to be rocket fuel!


----------



## 152l2 (23 Apr 2014)

Much warmer weather this morning seemed to bring out the wildlife. I saw lots of baby rabbits, 8 aberdeen angus in the middle of the road minding their own business, an angry stray dog, a cat with a death wish, a fox with a mouthful of road kill and my first Hen Harrier (plus the usual pheasants and deer).


----------



## Archeress (23 Apr 2014)

summerdays said:


> First day back after the holidays and suddenly find road works on my cycle path. How come when they did up the roads around Bristol they put up signs (often in the cycle path), saying road closed for 2 weeks etc. Whereas there has just been a sign up saying improvements coming to the cycle path Summer 2014 (which I assumed Summer would be warmer!). Anyway not too bad a commute apart from the normal getting the layers right, so too hot!



Whereabouts is this just in case I head that way in the next few weeks?

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Brightski (23 Apr 2014)

I got wet on the way home, I've spent half my life riding in the rain.. What's another day ay??


----------



## hennbell (23 Apr 2014)

I coasted through a rural 4 way stop looked up to see a police car. He did not pull me over, then he did not perform a proper stop himself. This four way stop is kind of stupid, 5 miles from the city and you can clearly see a good mile in each direction. But technically we both were in the wrong I will think twice the next time.


----------



## Andrew_P (23 Apr 2014)

MichaelO said:


> April has been a poor month of commuting - mileage is way down, for various reasons. But a lovely ride in this morning - saw/past half a dozen cyclists heading North on the A23 at Hooley at about 7am this morning - don't normally come across anyone until Carshalton/Mitcham!


 We must pass each other occasionally with me heading South from Purley, my times range from 6.20 to 7.20am, at Hooley. Can't miss me at the moment mostly with a white Castelli waterproof jacket and shorts on a Red/Black/White Cannondale. Most northbounders I get a nod from in Morning.


----------



## summerdays (23 Apr 2014)

Archeress said:


> Whereabouts is this just in case I head that way in the next few weeks?
> 
> Hugs
> Archeress x


Hambrook lights. Central Island is closed off, have to cross the road further down, and single file for a bit towards the motorway. I'll look properly tomorrow.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Apr 2014)

I saw a very suspicious ambulance emerging from Slaugham Manor a property owned and operated by Sussex Police. Suspicious because whilst it was a fairly standard looking ambulance vehicle resplendent in lemon curd and marmalade it had none of the other markings associated any of our local NHS Ambulance Services, was far older than any they operate locally, and was being driven by a man in a blue police style coverall like what policeman-brother-in-law sometimes wears only with no insignia not a green paramedic style one like what paramedic-brother-in-law wears.

The local plod wouldn't operate a fake ambulance undercover would they?


----------



## dave r (23 Apr 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I saw a very suspicious ambulance emerging from Slaugham Manor a property owned and operated by Sussex Police. Suspicious because whilst it was a fairly standard looking ambulance vehicle resplendent in lemon curd and marmalade it had none of the other markings associated any of our local NHS Ambulance Services, was far older than any they operate locally, and was being driven by a man in a blue police style coverall like what policeman-brother-in-law sometimes wears only with no insignia not a green paramedic style one like what paramedic-brother-in-law wears.
> 
> The local plod wouldn't operate a fake ambulance undercover would they?



It could be they are having problems with Paramedics and ambulances being attacked, they might be planning to give the local yobs a surprise, the decoy vehicle has probably got a squad of coppers in the back.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (23 Apr 2014)

Hooray..incident free ride home!
Should that even be a "thing"? Probably not but seems that way.
Stopped and picked up Salt & Chilli Pepper Tofu from the nice GMO-free no-MSG Chinese, and a nice bottle of Jennings Cumberland to celebrate! \

So not all that bad


----------



## fossyant (23 Apr 2014)

Back on the commute tomorrow after 8 working days off work for Easter. New rear tyre fitted after getting ripped on a big pothole.


----------



## MisterStan (23 Apr 2014)

Once again, the forecast rain didn't make an appearance, my luck is going to run out soon!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Apr 2014)

dave r said:


> It could be they are having problems with Paramedics and ambulances being attacked, they might be planning to give the local yobs a surprise, the decoy vehicle has probably got a squad of coppers in the back.


Great theory. I like it. On the other hand it seems unlikely in the splendour of rural sussex!


----------



## dave r (23 Apr 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Great theory. I like it. On the other hand it seems unlikely in the splendour of rural sussex!



In the west midlands it can be a problem sometimes, the fire brigade is sometimes a target as well, local yobs start a fire the firemen get called out to put it out and find themselves under missile attack.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Apr 2014)

Yeah paramedic amd police b-i-ls have both experienced knobjockeys attacking crews in urban settings, inc some where 999 was fake just so ambulance would turn out so twunts could attack it.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (24 Apr 2014)

Ah, I like those commutes with a CRC parcel waiting on the doorstep when you arrive home!  This one was a rather nice pair of SPD shoes:







They fit me perfectly, too .


----------



## BSRU (24 Apr 2014)

Another good commute in, a little cold to start with, some damp roads and misty out in the countryside,
But no wind and no sign of any rain plus it's warming up nicely.


----------



## MisterStan (24 Apr 2014)

A busy morning! 

@martinclive's first commute in a couple of weeks as he's been away for work and holidays; went the long way to pick him up. 

Stopped to be a Knight in Shining Armour for a lady who had a puncture, turns out she is a Doctor at Addenbrookes, had no spare tube (gave her one of mine) and no idea how to change one (I ended up doing it for her). She was very grateful and thanked us many times for stopping. 

Whilst stopped helping the Damsel in Distress, @kevin_cambs_uk went past (which is odd, as he would usually use the Busway - much like we would!) 

Aside from all that, we only had one idiot executing a very close punishment pass and leaning on his horn as he did so.


----------



## HLaB (24 Apr 2014)

The roads were a tad damp when I left but were almost bone dry when I got to work 20mins later; it was a beautiful morning. The only thing of note was the bloke who wanted to do SCR but my excuse, whislt he was in lycra on a light bike, I was in works trousers, overtrousers, long sleeve shirt and on a heavy fixie; anyway I'm saving my legs for tonights TT


----------



## Beebo (24 Apr 2014)

the roasd in London are starting to fill up with the summer cyclists, which is great.
The down side is the increase in dangerous manourves and undertaking. Usually done by roadies in club gear, who really should know better.


----------



## Andrew_P (24 Apr 2014)

Having had 4 punctures in March in 590 odd miles running endurance type tyres, and having had an off in October which was down to a tyre blowing out I decided to give tubeless a go, I am now 90 miles in to my tubeless experiment!

I am faster but that could be the upgraded 2 way fit wheels. Ride is definitely different softer but also feels more precise. Running them at 95 psi Hutchinson Fusion 3 tyres. Losing roughly 5 psi in 30 miles/24 hours. Really hard to get on but once the bead is in I deflated it to put in the sealant and I reckon it is the road bike equivalent of a run flat car tyre certainly could not see it coming off the rim (hopefully) and the walls and bead are so rigid they would protect the rim from the road and I guess offer a bit more grip than rim on the road. Hopefully I don't get to put that theory in to practice lol

The tyre is heavy with the sealant it will be around 330g - 340g but looks and feels bloody tough, subtract the weight of a standard tube and it becomes a fairly lightweight combo. Obviously the real test will be the long term puncture resistance and if and when it comes how I cope either booting the tyre or getting a tube in also getting the fecking thing on and off hence I always ensure my mobile is charged in case I need a lift and now carry a co2 pump :-)


----------



## MichaelO (24 Apr 2014)

Andrew_P said:


> We must pass each other occasionally with me heading South from Purley, my times range from 6.20 to 7.20am, at Hooley. Can't miss me at the moment mostly with a white Castelli waterproof jacket and shorts on a Red/Black/White Cannondale. Most northbounders I get a nod from in Morning.


 I'm probably one of those nodders! I'm wearing whathever has managed to make it through the wash & on a white Specialized. I'm usually going through Hooley at 6.50-7.20, so we must cross quite often (although I don't cycle all 5 days in the week). 

I'll keep a closer eye out & do some frantic waving if I spot you


----------



## HLaB (24 Apr 2014)

Beebo said:


> the roasd in London are starting to fill up with the summer cyclists, which is great.
> The down side is the increase in dangerous manourves and undertaking. Usually done by roadies in club gear, who really should know better.


All the gear no idea; clubs are full of cyclists who appear at this time of year who might never have even cycled before  I suppose we've all got to start somewhere


----------



## martinclive (24 Apr 2014)

MisterStan said:


> A busy morning!
> 
> @martinclive's first commute in a couple of weeks as he's been away for work and holidays; went the long way to pick him up.
> 
> ...



Think that about covers it all! Some days are just entertainment from end to end!!!

PS - Kudos for stopping - fundamental equilibrium of the universe restored - and we got to work much happier than the tw*t in the blue estate!


----------



## KneesUp (24 Apr 2014)

I'm getting (a tiny) bit better - I have my 2.5 mile long route down to 15 minutes on my 24 year-old mountain bike with knobbly tyres. I'm pleased with that as it includes waiting for lights and a route that is not flat at any point - it's all either up (somehow it seems to be mainly up in both directions) or down (the last bit - which is great on the way in at least) In fact I did it in 17 minutes this morning including losing the chain because the small ring threw it off. And I kept up with someone who looked very fit and had a very expensive looking bike on the way home yesterday. Admittedly it looked like he was on the way back home having done about 50 miles off-road, but still - I kept up  It's all progress


----------



## robbiejp77 (24 Apr 2014)

Andrew_P, what wheels are you using, are they Fulcrums?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (24 Apr 2014)

MisterStan said:


> A busy morning!
> 
> @martinclive's first commute in a couple of weeks as he's been away for work and holidays; went the long way to pick him up.
> 
> ...



Well done for stopping gents
I swore that when the busway is wet I am not going down it
But I finally get to say that I caught @MisterStan just a shame you were stationary!!'


----------



## MisterStan (24 Apr 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Well done for stopping gents


I will be able to sleep easily tonight after this!


kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I swore that when the busway is wet I am not going down it


Probably a wise decision! 


kevin_cambs_uk said:


> But I finally get to say that I caught @MisterStan just a shame you were stationary!!'


Now, now Kev! It's the second time - remember that time I was stuck and you helped me sort the chain out?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (24 Apr 2014)

MisterStan said:


> I will be able to sleep easily tonight after this!
> 
> Probably a wise decision!
> 
> Now, now Kev! It's the second time - remember that time I was stuck and you helped me sort the chain out?



Blimey that was a long time ago 
I think I was on the MTB that day!


----------



## MisterStan (24 Apr 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Blimey that was a long time ago
> I think I was on the MTB that day!


January 2nd last year! It was the first commute of the year and I had a puncture later too!


----------



## martinclive (24 Apr 2014)

MisterStan said:


> January 2nd last year! It was the first commute of the year and I had a puncture later too!


...........and I punctured and Jess broke a spoke on the way home - happy days!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (24 Apr 2014)

MisterStan said:


> January 2nd last year! It was the first commute of the year and I had a puncture later too!



bloody hell, I can't remember last week, let alone last year!
I remember it was dark though!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (24 Apr 2014)

Is it or does it just seem windy, even though the trees are not moving.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (24 Apr 2014)

I picked the wrong cycling jersey today, too small but could not be arsed to go back and change, anyway after about 1 mile it was like cycling in a corset, just could not expand my chest enough to get the air in!
I am too fat


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (24 Apr 2014)

martinclive said:


> ...........and I punctured and Jess broke a spoke on the way home - happy days!




Indeed mate ! Indeed!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Apr 2014)

It was short it was sweet sheet.

Less than 100 metres from my front door is a roundabout. I can turn left. I can turn right. Last night, overnight, my how well I slept, the road to the right was closed for very noisy resurfacing. I decided to go right to take a look.

Car joined the roundabout from the road on the left whilst I was on the roundabout and tried to undertake me whilst I am in primary aiming for the middle of the right turn exit. My positioning must have been at fault, too close to the roundabout I reckon, inviting the barge through.

Bang goes my hand on the car roof. Some sort of Citroen thingy. Guess I clipped the door with a pedal or handlebar made contact as down I went. Mumbled apology from driver. Car behind blasts horn. Citroen moves slowly off. Following car drives slowly around me and bike, as does the next and the next by which time the Citroen is long gone.

Decide it is not my day to ride. Walk home. Get changed. Get train. Every cloud... Got pished at lunchtime on someone's expenses. Riding in tomorrow mind. But I'll turn left.


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2014)

Back on after almost two weeks off commuting with Easter. Clocked about 30 for the day, 12 this morning and 18 this evening.

Two stupid passes by one stupid driver.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (25 Apr 2014)

Well left early today to avoid getting my bike wet along the bus way and for once the weather was with me, mainly a large tail wind and I missed the rain.


----------



## martint235 (25 Apr 2014)

Quiet morning. Met my new friend (an oldish lady who walks her doberman in the riverside park) and a cheery "Good morning" always brightens the day even if at the time I'm having to dodge the heads down racers who terrorise the park (one day the doberman will have one of them).

Still waiting to get my rear wheel back from the LBS so the riding on tin sound of the wheels that came with the Mango alert people to my presence in the park.


----------



## BSRU (25 Apr 2014)

A variable 50km ride in this morning, started a little misty then misty, then foggy the back to misty and finally just overcast.
At least the wind was light plus it was warm and dry, heavy rain on the way though.


----------



## fossyant (25 Apr 2014)

Rode the long route into Manchester for a meeting. Checked email before setting off, not cancelled. Got to Manchester, got changed, bloody email cancelling it last minute. Oh well, quick coffee, then I will get changed and cycle back via the new office and see how construction is coming on. More miles


----------



## HLaB (25 Apr 2014)

A misty commute for me, I didn't really get wet but I hate that weather being a glasses wearer :-(


----------



## BSRU (25 Apr 2014)

Nice and wet since about 8.30am, looks like it will last a good while yet, then more rain over night.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (25 Apr 2014)

Yes wet commute home today, my new bikes going to get its first good soaking


----------



## martint235 (25 Apr 2014)

I cycled to work for many years down the A2, one of the busiest arterial roads into Central London. I had several few misses a week but you got the feeling the driver cared. He'd tried to run you off the road either because he was a general psycho or because he disliked the fact that I was better looking, taller and moving faster than he was. But at least he cared. 

Now I commute by bike to Croydon which is hardly the back end of beyond but 99% of my near misses are because the driver just doesn't care/couldn't be arsed to look. School mums are the worst. All they care about is little Tarquin or, judging by the number on mobile phones, little Tarquin's next social gathering. It's dispiriting and finally getting to me. I won't give up cycling but I may give up commuting by bike


----------



## Beebo (25 Apr 2014)

martint235 said:


> I may give up commuting by bike


take a week off, remind yourself how crap public transport is, and the fact there is no direct route from Welling to Croydon, and you will be back on your bike quicker than you can say Catford gyratory.


----------



## martint235 (25 Apr 2014)

Beebo said:


> take a week off, remind yourself how crap public transport is, and the fact there is no direct route from Welling to Croydon, and you will be back on your bike quicker than you can say Catford gyratory.


Strangely enough it's all sane again by the Catford gyratory, it's all the crappy roads between there and Croydon.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (25 Apr 2014)

Well got away with that, no rain but damp wet roads, but so many nice drivers on the way home, so many to thank, I thought my arm was gonna fall off from all the waving!

I did have one thought at the end, I don't know how I keep going, in fact any of us on here, day in , day out.

So to all you commuters out there, well done and have a beer its Friday!


----------



## Ollie W (25 Apr 2014)

martint235 said:


> All they care about is little Tarquin or, judging by the number on mobile phones, little Tarquin's next social gathering. It's dispiriting and finally getting to me. I won't give up cycling but I may give up commuting by bike



Tarquin? In Croydon? Unlikely!  but yeah, the drivers there are hellish, when I lived there I constantly had idiots near missing my car, let alone my bike. Hope it gets better.


----------



## MisterStan (25 Apr 2014)

Well it didn't actually rain whilst I was coming home, but I did get a little bit mucky....


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (25 Apr 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Well it didn't actually rain whilst I was coming home, but I did get a little bit mucky....
> View attachment 43400


Did you come home via the busway?


----------



## dave r (25 Apr 2014)

Most Friday's I'm in the car, today the cars having a cam belt change so I'm on the bike, dry ride in on a cold grey morning with a strong head wind, wet ride home and an even wetter ride down the garage to pick the car up, I also made a major mistake this morning, at the Griff island I used the cycle path instead of going round the island, as I always do in the morning, turning right off the path onto the B4113 Coventry road I totally misjudged the speed of the oncoming car and had to back out of the turn, this put me broadside across the outside lane forcing the woman in the estate car in the outside lane to back off and give me time to sort it out and make the turn, made me very cross with myself for making the mistake, the woman in the estate car works at my place so when I got in I went and apologised to her about it, not happy and not a good start to the day.


----------



## mangid (26 Apr 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Well it didn't actually rain whilst I was coming home, but I did get a little bit mucky....
> View attachment 43400



That's the busway for you :-)


----------



## Exile (26 Apr 2014)

Yesterdays commute home was horrid. Started out nice enough, then was nearly taken out by a Range Rover performing a classic "left-hook". First time on the commute I've actually shouted something at a driver. Then it started raining. Hard. It was as if someone had dumped a bucket of water over me. Wasn't as bad as I'd feared once I'd spun up a bit more heat, but probably not something I'd like to do every ride.

Then came the killer. Rear tyre blow-out. Really loud bang which almost gave heart attacks to me and the bloke at the bus stop 20 yards further up. Thankfully it was about ten minutes walk from home so I just got the bike there. Will get a proper look at it on Sunday after a weekend away but already thinking new, more resistant tyres are on the cards after having three visits in as many weeks.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (27 Apr 2014)

The Winter cold is starting to set in . My Garmin showed 3°C during my ride to work this morning, and I wore a light cycling jacket over the jersey for the first time this year.


----------



## BSRU (28 Apr 2014)

I couldn't use any of my extended routes into work this morning due to thick fog, as they all go through "valleys" and are very prone to thick fog.
A little drizzle and the fog/mist just turned into overcast conditions but a nice 55km ride in, after two days of no riding it was nice to get back on the bike.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Apr 2014)

Back on the bike for the first time in 10 days. It's been a good rest. Also first ride on the new commuter. The Pinnacle Pyrolite Disc. My last commute was during half term so was spoilt with clear roads. Today was very different, the school run was back with a vengeance. Horrid traffic jams.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (28 Apr 2014)

Somehow managed to pop BOTH gear cables on the way in this morning, about 25 miles out. Oh how I laughed


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Apr 2014)

Back to work after the Easter break. Scalped the same roadie twice as I took the scenic route, he must of thought I was a nutter as I also saw him twice going in the opposite direction as well.


----------



## Nigeyy (28 Apr 2014)

Head wind. All. The. Way.

Praying that the wind doesn't miraculously change direction on me going home (and that has happened before -nothing as demoralizing as that!)


----------



## Hacienda71 (28 Apr 2014)

Floaty day for me today quickish on the way in with a Strava KOM and a 25mph plus return leg . Not a common occurence.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Apr 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Floaty day for me today quickish on the way in with a Strava KOM and a 25mph plus return leg . Not a common occurence.



I was going to post how pleased I was with a 17mph average ride home tonight, don't think I'll bother now


----------



## MisterStan (28 Apr 2014)

Another good deed from me... rescued a family of ducklings who were stuck on the busway rails. Very cute and fluffy!

Aside from that, it was nice to have a sunny run home. Come on summer!


----------



## summerdays (28 Apr 2014)

Unusual commute in today, first I noticed that of the first 20+ cyclists I met! over 50% were female. After that it returned to more normal proportions but a pleasant change. Then as I was passing the MOD I heard a noise and realised that it was a steam train approaching! Not something you (well me anyway), see every day.


----------



## HLaB (28 Apr 2014)

Back to the flat via lidls tonight that about as excitingas it got, although I bumped into a mate which was nice and the ride was relatively fast, I should pump the tyres up more often and oiling the chain is always a good idea. :-)


----------



## Beebo (28 Apr 2014)

I swallowed my first fly of the year on my way home.


----------



## 152l2 (29 Apr 2014)

Ahh !! so that is what the wind on your BACK feels like.Brilliant ride home.
Thanks wind.


----------



## Gains84 (29 Apr 2014)

Pretty misty start to the day here - needed glasses-screen wipers for half of it! Been fiddling with setup of new commuter too, got the stem slammed now to stretch my back out a bit as yesterday was a bit crampt so hopefully nearly sorted on that front! 

Still in the annoying part of the year where its cold in the morning and warm in the evening so iv got to cart gilet and warmers back in jersey pockets tonight...tough life!!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (29 Apr 2014)

rubbish weather, and a useless BBC forecast.


----------



## Anders (29 Apr 2014)

Left Lancaster on the train with the sun rising beautifully .... Arrived in Warrington to pea soup, come on sunshine!


----------



## MichaelO (29 Apr 2014)

Tube strike in London = millions of novice cyclists wobbling along the CS routes. Some absolutely shocking filtering too.
Where were you all in January & February?!


----------



## Beebo (29 Apr 2014)

MichaelO said:


> Tube strike in London = millions of novice cyclists wobbling along the CS routes. Some absolutely shocking filtering too.
> Where were you all in January & February?!


Send in the clowns!
I gave up trying to ride normally and just pootled in the last few miles. I didnt want to be anywhere near one of those guys when they wiped out taking others with them!


----------



## HLaB (29 Apr 2014)

A relatively short commute for me this morning, only to realise I'd forgot my swipe card


----------



## .stu (29 Apr 2014)

Very misty here this morning. Visibility was poor and I can't believe how many drivers there were without any lights on and still barreling along at 60+ on an nsl road without any regard for the conditions.


----------



## BSRU (29 Apr 2014)

No wind this time of year means mist/fog, got very foggy out in the countryside and cold as well.


----------



## MisterStan (29 Apr 2014)

Came in on the winter bike again today, I thoroughly cleaned the best bike at the weekend and there's not a cat in hell's chance i'm getting her mucky on her first run out post wash. 

@kevin_cambs_uk;
Forecast last night for this morning - dry. Forecast this morning - heavy rain. Actual weather this morning - misty.


----------



## BSRU (29 Apr 2014)

Unfortunately I noticed on the 1km uphill I have at the start of my ride the council intend to put in speed tables("speed table" painted on the road in three places). Going by previous experience they will probably be using cobbles to wake up drivers and scare cyclists.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (29 Apr 2014)

I got rained on for my entire 90 minute ride home: the perfect antidote to a long, dry Summer . I also rode a modified route I first tried yesterday, which avoids some busier roads, and works pretty well, so I'll keep using it. It's all good on the commuting front...


----------



## Biscuit (29 Apr 2014)

Didn't stop raining the entire 90 mins on the way in today. However despite the water dripping off the end of my nose, I smiled all the way past the queueing traffic in Linton. :-)


----------



## ianrauk (29 Apr 2014)

I'm one of the lucky London cyclists that doesn't follow a tube line so no more or no less cyclists on the route compared to usual. But looking out of my office window onto Creek Road, one of the main routes from east to west into London, there are a good few more cyclists then usual.

Nice mild, windless, dry weather made for a nice and fast commute this morning. Even car drivers are behaving. But it's now feeling a little muggy so can imagine we are in for a big soaking later.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Apr 2014)

Very foggy this morning, lights on for the whole ride. I was well and truly scalped by a roadie this morning, he went by as if I wasn't moving. Temperature was in that awkward range were it was not quite warm enough for short sleeve top and fingerless gloves, but too warm for long sleeves and full fingers and again very little wind


----------



## azir (29 Apr 2014)

Crazy times in London this morning - although novice cyclists were slightly irritating, the most worrying aspect was the cars/taxis that felt they could just bail out of their queues of doom by flinging their vehicle anyway they wanted without looking...Nice! On another note it was pointed out to me, very politely I must say, that a part of my commute through a little alley way nears Barts Hospital now has "cyclists dismount" signs at either end... They used to warn peds to look out for cyclists, no idea why the change and now I'm torn between sticking to cycling through it (obviously giving way to peds etc.), walking through it or just circumventing it... No big deal really but I'd love to know why this has been changed - just perception of "danger" maybe?


----------



## BSRU (29 Apr 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I was well and truly scalped by a roadie this morning, he went by as if I wasn't moving


That's Marathon Plus's for you


----------



## subaqua (29 Apr 2014)

not on the commute per se , but I am really going to lose it with the next suited tw@ on a Boris bike that thinks riding along the pavement to avoid cars while the pavements are full of people and bangs into me without even a "sorry mate"

commute in was brilliant. I think a lot of peeps tipped it bollox and stayed home as ropads were quieter. They are not now and Moor Lane and Fore street look like a car park towrds Chiswell street. I had a nice walk to Bush House from Moorgate via Ludgate circus project.


----------



## Ciar (29 Apr 2014)

Roads were busy from charlie browns right upto burdett road, lots of tube strike cyclists all over the shop, the usual group of riders i see most days jumping red lights, but one thing i have noticed is the amount of fair weather cyclists that have all of a sudden appeared...... get into the gym for a shower the cycle changing room is mobbed with em!


----------



## Archeress (29 Apr 2014)

subaqua said:


> not on the commute per se , but I am really going to lose it with the next suited tw@ on a Boris bike that thinks riding along the pavement to avoid cars while the pavements are full of people and bangs into me without even a "sorry mate"



I was in London a couple of weeks ago and was walking towards Leicester Square tube. At a road crossing the pedestrian crossing light was showing a green man but all the pedestrians were not crossing because a big gang of boris bike tourists were going through the red light. I just stepped out in front of one of them, made him almost fall off (without touching him) and then berated him for trying to cycle through a red light. Only briefly though as I was trying to get to Victoria, collect my luggage and catch my coach home.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## BSRU (29 Apr 2014)

Some guy on a road bike decided to red light jump in order to give me a race, but they were sh!te, I pulled away without even trying.


----------



## I like Skol (29 Apr 2014)

Decided to mix it up on tonight’s commute. I took the MTB for the off-road route AND switched the iPod to random (living life on the edge !). It’s the first time I have done this since the nights drew in last autumn.

I don’t know what it is about the MTB but it always seems to encourage me to release my inner freak    It was enormous fun with a grin from ear to ear all the way, even when I left my bike behind superman style at about 10mph! This happened at a point where I ride across the line of an old wire fence. The wires have been trampled down in the mud and grass for years but this time the wires were stuck up just enough to catch a pedal…. Cue bike stopping dead but me not doing! No harm done and I tucked and rolled like a pro  It’s funny how I always manage to unconsciously unclip from my SPD pedals in these situations even though the tension is set to max?
Looking forward to the ride home in the morning.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (29 Apr 2014)

Nothing really to note, but the ride home took me over the 1000 mile mark in a month. First time I've ever done it so chuffed to bits


----------



## ianrauk (29 Apr 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Nothing really to note, but the ride home took me over the 1000 mile mark in a month. First time I've ever done it so chuffed to bits




You're flying mate..... I had 10 days off the bike.. but i'm back in business and on your tail....


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (29 Apr 2014)

ianrauk said:


> I had 10 days off the bike.. but i'm back in business and on your tail....


I enjoyed your break probably more than you did, gave me a chance to catch you up  Just stop smashing in those 120+ rides at the weekend ok?


----------



## ianrauk (29 Apr 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> I enjoyed your break probably more than you did, gave me a chance to catch you up  Just stop smashing in those 120+ rides at the weekend ok?




in the diary for the next 3 weekends at least


----------



## Colin B (29 Apr 2014)

Second day of commuting on the MTB and I'm really enjoying it , decided to take the road route rather than off road to get used to traffic again after years always from riding .
So far its been great no close passes and anything that did happen was easily avoidable , but the one thing that really pleased me was I arrived at work at the same time as my tram and wasn't sweating like a nutter .
Going to leave the heavy boots at work and cycle with lighter shoes from now on and locking the forks made things better so no more public transport for me .


----------



## KneesUp (29 Apr 2014)

Not waiting for buses is great, isn't it? And the fares you save buy bike parts


----------



## HLaB (29 Apr 2014)

A direct commute for me this evening so I could get back for a proper ride with mates. The only thing I can remember is a nice lady pushing a double buggy, insisting I went through a lengthy pinchpoint first.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (29 Apr 2014)

Well, my commute the last 2 days has started in the morning with signing out of, and ended in the evening signing back into a police cordon at the end of the street.

2 young lads are never going to play cricket in the street again, together with their baby sister, aunt and brave selfless grandmother who tried to save them from Sunday night's awful fire

So I can cope with the odd pothole and minor mishap for the moment, tapping some guy's wing mirror just seems less important


----------



## slowmotion (30 Apr 2014)

A concrete mixer truck left me a metre between the kerb and his wheel on a straight road. A few hundred metres later, Kensington High Street, I caught up with him as he was parking up to deliver his load to The Commonwealth Institute building site. Below, and though his cab window, I delivered a reasoned critique of his driving skills which he disputed.

I told him he was a w@nker and went on my way, honour intact


----------



## MisterStan (30 Apr 2014)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> Well, my commute the last 2 days has started in the morning with signing out of, and ended in the evening signing back into a police cordon at the end of the street.
> 
> 2 young lads are never going to play cricket in the street again, together with their baby sister, aunt and brave selfless grandmother who tried to save them from Sunday night's awful fire
> 
> So I can cope with the odd pothole and minor mishap for the moment, tapping some guy's wing mirror just seems less important


Horrible


----------



## Dark46 (30 Apr 2014)

First commute on new bike and beat my record by 6 mins! Now looking forward to the ride home


----------



## MisterStan (30 Apr 2014)

Ticked over 900 miles for the month this morning, which is a PB for me. May go the long way home to bump it up a bit further....


----------



## BSRU (30 Apr 2014)

A very foggy 50km ride in this morning, everything facing forward was completely soaked by the fog.
Virtually all the cyclists I saw had no lights on(quite a few cars as well), often I had to get within 150 metres of traffic lights just to see what colour they were.


----------



## BSRU (30 Apr 2014)

With only 17 days of riding this month I will be quite content with my 1,300km(only 37km left), especially as I was unable to ride last weekend leaving me with 277km to ride in 3 days


----------



## mangid (30 Apr 2014)

Nothing too stunning, but I've now discovered the joys of CO2 ;-)


----------



## ianrauk (30 Apr 2014)

a chilly 6degrees when I left this morning but stuck with fingerless gloves and ss jersey as knew I would soon warm up as the sun rose higher, and so it was to be. Kept on hitting pockets of fog on the way.

I am starting to really enjoy the new bike now, it's definitely a little quicker then the Kona and a bit easier to throw around the traffic. Even a fellow commuter I see regular spotted it was a new bike.


----------



## fossyant (30 Apr 2014)

Long run in. Little wind and rather overcast. I have a dash into the city centre later to see our new building (guided tour) in construction, then over to some other offices to get some documents signed. Then the long route home !!!


----------



## MisterStan (30 Apr 2014)

mangid said:


> Nothing too stunning, but I've now discovered the joys of CO2 ;-)


Another puncture? You've been unlucky of late.


----------



## HLaB (30 Apr 2014)

Decided to have a lie in this morning so it was just the direct 1.8miles, nothing much happened apart from the usual by passing of a lengthy traffic Jam on this route by cycling down the middle, then using the ouside lane at the bridge.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (30 Apr 2014)

Got under cut by a cyclist when waiting in traffic, caught him up and decided to sit on his wheel thinking he must be quick seeing he's so desperate to get passed me. No he was just obviously a twat. Decided to sit on his wheel for a mile and half with my freewheel clicking nicely as I coasted at his speed til I turned off


----------



## ianrauk (30 Apr 2014)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> Got under cut by a cyclist when waiting in traffic, caught him up and decided to sit on his wheel thinking he must be quick seeing he's so desperate to get passed me. No he was just obviously a twat. Decided to sit on his wheel for a mile and half with my freewheel clicking nicely as I coasted at his speed til I turned off




gggrrr.... I hate that, as much as I hate cyclists who shoal in front of you at junctions and stop in front or diagonally across you


----------



## Beebo (30 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3055118, member: 1314"] have a ****e as toilet broken at home, shower, breakfast, work.[/QUOTE]
It's the little details that make me smile!


----------



## azir (30 Apr 2014)

Another wacky races style commute in but thought it was maybe a bit better today - still loads of cyclists about though, I mostly hung back from the peloton of pandemonium to avoid the drama. Was wearing the stupid Ride London jacket thing from my failed attempt to get a place in the ballot, looking forward to some cheap cycling goodness from Aldi so I can have something less flappy to wear (although I feel obliged to grumble about the lack of girl's options that aren't pink...*sigh*).


----------



## Beebo (30 Apr 2014)

azir said:


> Another wacky races style commute in but thought it was maybe a bit better today - still loads of cyclists about though, I mostly hung back from the peloton of pandemonium to avoid the drama.


 It was a bit better this morning, I think the fog kept some of them away!


----------



## ianrauk (30 Apr 2014)

Beebo said:


> It was a bit better this morning, I think the fog kept some of them away!




and the ones I did see were dressed in gear that wouldn't be out of place on an Arctic exhibition.


----------



## Beebo (30 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3055203, member: 1314"]Oh, yes – last night as I came over the Hog River at Malden Manor I saw a police van parked up by the play area. It was there the night before as well. Last night there were 3 coppers changing out of wet gear. I slowed as I passed and one of them said:

'Hello.'

'What are you searching for?'

'A missing man.'

I didn't know what to say so platitudenised:

'Sorry to hear that.'

'Thanks' he said.[/QUOTE]
I used to fish for sticklebacks in the Hogsmill River by the foot bridge when I was a kid.


----------



## Beebo (30 Apr 2014)

ianrauk said:


> and the ones I did see were dressed in gear that wouldn't be out of place on an Arctic exhibition.


 I was a bit cold when I left the house, but it was think fog and I was wearing short sleeves, but soon warmed up. The guys in waterproof trousers and jacket must be boiling!


----------



## 152l2 (30 Apr 2014)

After a year of saying "good morning" to the same old lady, in the same place in the same village for over a year, I eventually got a "good morning" back this morning. 
Saw a sheep with a strange looking tail. As i got closer i realised the "tail" had hooves. EEEK !! It was giving birth.
I think I looked around a lot more this morning instead of looking at the lovely views (because of the mist). I couldn't believe the amount of litter. Why? Why would you do that???? Quiet country lanes around Dorset may not have an over abundance of litter bins, so just take it home!! The ones I don't understand are the ones who bag it up first and then lob it out of the car????
Angry litter rant over.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Apr 2014)

Dog poo bagged up and then thrown up a tree seems very popular round our way. Some sort of protest?


----------



## ianrauk (30 Apr 2014)

raleighnut said:


> Dog poo bagged up and then thrown up a tree seems very popular round our way. Some sort of protest?




Not uncommon in London either.


----------



## Hacienda71 (30 Apr 2014)

Had a wheel sucker today passed him said hi and waved as I passed and put the hammer down a little, he then spent the next mile six inches from my rear wheel without a please or a thankyou until he turned off in the opposite direction.  lazy fekker.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Apr 2014)

Beebo said:


> I was a bit cold when I left the house, but it was think fog and I was wearing short sleeves, but soon warmed up. The guys in waterproof trousers and jacket must be boiling!



I set off with skull cap, jacket, long fingered gloves, at 13 miles I stopped and took the lot off and was then cold for the next few miles. Temperature is just at that awkward point were neither is right.


----------



## mangid (30 Apr 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Another puncture? You've been unlucky of late.



Yep, another bit of flint to dig out of the rear tyre, but fixing it is so much more fun now :-)


----------



## EthelF (30 Apr 2014)

Another tube strike tale, but what was with all the pavement cycling this morning? I'm not talking apperently inexperienced commuters taking to the pavements in a timid attempt to beat the strike, but rather people bombing along pavements past traffic queues at 15mph or so. And no, not empty pavements either. Not good.


----------



## L14M (30 Apr 2014)

First ever commute today, thanks to the tube strike. Think i'll do it more. Not bad, its faster to cycle than get the train. Traffic was quite bad though. had a 15mph average speed too!


----------



## BSRU (30 Apr 2014)

A bit disappointed to see a police officer just tell someone to stop using the phone at some lights, the driver had young children in the back as well. 

Completed 1,300km for the month(276km in the last 3 days), lots of traffic jams around Swindon for some reason, anyone with more than two wheels wasn't going anywhere fast.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Apr 2014)

Some proper drafting tonight. Me and another cyclist took it in turns drafting for 3 miles up the GCW, hard work but I got 6 Strava top tens. Always amazes me how much benefit you get from sitting on somebody's wheel. Had a bit of a chat with him as well, glad we went separate ways when we did as I was knackered  Two minutes later I catch another roadie and shared drafts with him for about a mile. 

Gloriously sunny and very very warm tonight, though the wind has picked up a little bit.

Rides like tonight make all those cold wet winter rides worth it.

http://www.strava.com/activities/135874169


----------



## KneesUp (30 Apr 2014)

Noticed the bike was making an odd noise about three quarters of the way home. Got off and inspected it, and found this:




Tyre starting to come off, but no loss of pressure. I notice that the lock nut thing has come off the valve too, or maybe I forgot to put it back on. Not sure if the bead has gone or what. I walked the rest of the way home.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Apr 2014)

KneesUp said:


> Noticed the bike was making an odd noise about three quarters of the way home. Got off and inspected it, and found this:
> View attachment 43792
> 
> 
> Tyre starting to come off, but no loss of pressure. I notice that the lock nut thing has come off the valve too, or maybe I forgot to put it back on. Not sure if the bead has gone or what. I walked the rest of the way home.



When did you last have the tyre off the wheel as it may not have been put back on properly?

I've had this before and taken the tyre off and put it back on and it has been fine. I could be speaking b****cks, I normally do.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Apr 2014)

KneesUp said:


> Noticed the bike was making an odd noise about three quarters of the way home. Got off and inspected it, and found this:
> View attachment 43792
> 
> 
> Tyre starting to come off, but no loss of pressure. I notice that the lock nut thing has come off the valve too, or maybe I forgot to put it back on. Not sure if the bead has gone or what. I walked the rest of the way home.




No need for a luck nut. Don't worry about it.


----------



## KneesUp (30 Apr 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> When did you last have the tyre off the wheel as it may not have been put back on properly?
> 
> I've had this before and taken the tyre off and put it back on and it has been fine. I could be speaking b****cks, I normally do.



Had a puncture a few days ago so it's not been back on long - I'm hoping it was just general hamfistedness due to being tired (hence missing lock nut too)


----------



## HLaB (30 Apr 2014)

A nice mild night, I went by the rowing lake path to try and clear my head but it never worked :-/

@KneesUp Thousands of other cyclists and me run without the nut no problem and some stems (my favourite ones) are designed no to take them.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Apr 2014)

This week's commute has been so enjoyable. Got to love this weather, it really is perfect for cycle commuting.


----------



## fossyant (30 Apr 2014)

Missed the worse of the rain. Just stopped for overshoes on the way back. Popped the rain cape on, but it was off again within 400 yards. Traffic chaos on my way back due to roadworks. Total of 38 miles today in three rides, 14, 6 then 18.

Our new academic building looks ace., especially inside. Looking forward to the move, but I can see myself drying my kit under the desk with a few USB desk fans fitted. No lockers or out.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (30 Apr 2014)

That was a chilly ride to work!  Although our weather websites showed about 8°C, my bike computer showed 3. There was no rain and minimal wind, though, so a lovely ride in to work (pity about the destination, though...).


----------



## summerdays (30 Apr 2014)

Generally quiet day, not sure if the mist put them off, but I loved the quiet eeriness. Managed to see the same lady going both directions at pie corner this morning. Also managed to have my first time of seeing someone driving with their ipad on their lap! (Phone usage is so commonplace it's not worth mentioning most times.) Homeward commute was a perfect temperature.


----------



## KneesUp (30 Apr 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> When did you last have the tyre off the wheel as it may not have been put back on properly?
> 
> I've had this before and taken the tyre off and put it back on and it has been fine. I could be speaking b****cks, I normally do.


Definitely my error as it took a few attempts to get it to sit right. All ready for tomorrow now though.


----------



## potsy (30 Apr 2014)

KneesUp said:


> Definitely my error as it took a few attempts to get it to sit right. All ready for tomorrow now though.


Usually happens near the valve like in your pic, I push the valve up into the tyre a couple of times which seems to help


----------



## HLaB (1 May 2014)

Wen round by the rowing lake path again and then decided to get a close up examination of the congestion we were discussing in the office yesterday.


----------



## ianrauk (1 May 2014)

Woke up to the sound of rain on the velux. Nice.. but always sounds worse then it is. Left home as usual to a tiny bit of drizzle. Nothing too bad and certainly not cold so stuck with the ss jersey. About halfway into the commute the heavens decided to chuck it down big time. Yuckity yuk...the new bike has now had it's rainy commute christening.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 May 2014)

Lovely mild morning in Leicester, ditched the jacket from the off. Hopefully we will miss the rain tonight, but are expecting some tomorrow.


----------



## Stevie Mcluskey (1 May 2014)

Not commuting today for first time in a while as snapped rear derailleur hanger going uphill on way home last night. Thought i done well to avoid clipless moment and get foot out of pedal and fortunately no further damage to rear wheel spokes etc.
Part orderd and hopefully arrive for Friday.


----------



## HLaB (1 May 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Woke up to the sound of rain on the velux. Nice.. but always sounds worse then it is. Left home as usual to a tiny bit of drizzle. Nothing too bad and certainly not cold so stuck with the ss jersey. About halfway into the commute the heavens decided to chuck it down big time. Yuckity yuk...the new bike has now had it's rainy commute christening.


When I was staying at my parents I slept under a velux and I must admit there was a few times when it sounded worse than it actually was and if I didn't have to make the journey, I'd roll over and go back to sleep. Its the exact opposite in the flat I'm staying in now, it looks out on a sheltered area and I often don't get the feel for the full weather until I'm a few 100m away; by then I usually in the mood to press on.


----------



## BSRU (1 May 2014)

No commute on the bike today, need to pick up two large bags of cat litter. 
So decided to take advantage by buying two non-folding MTB tyres from Halfords for the snow bike(cheap MTB with Ice Spikers), which hasn't been used this year. 
This means I can now use the MTB to ride out with the kids and not have to keep telling them to stop to let me catch up on foot.


----------



## subaqua (1 May 2014)

No commute today as I am off for the Looooooooooooooooooooong weekend . I did ride with my 6yr old to school though, in the drizzle. his mum thought we were mad but the wee man loved it and wants to do same tomorrow


----------



## MisterStan (1 May 2014)

Roads were a bit wet and there were some very light showers, but not a bad run in. 

Cars very well behaved too.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (1 May 2014)

Heard the rain at 4 am which is disappointing! So again the long way as I still have not done the busway when wet!

God pipped at by a car as I was not on a cycle path but waved at him as I knew who he was !!!

Roll on the good weather for the weekend and a quick clean up of the road bike


----------



## martinclive (1 May 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> God pipped at by a car as I was not on a cycle path but waved at him as I knew who he was !!!



The acid test - you thanked me for waiting behind you through the pinch points before you know who it was - you are a nice person therefore!!!!

Back on the bike tomorrow all being well - might see you


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (1 May 2014)

martinclive said:


> The acid test - you thanked me for waiting behind you through the pinch points before you know who it was - you are a nice person therefore!!!!
> 
> Back on the bike tomorrow all being well - might see you



I actually thought that who ever it was must be a cyclist!



Made my day mate 

Nice car!


----------



## HLaB (1 May 2014)

Looks like a wet one tonight!


----------



## ianrauk (1 May 2014)

HLaB said:


> Looks like a wet one tonight!




Drying up in Londinium


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 May 2014)

HLaB said:


> Looks like a wet one tonight!



Just started to hole it down in Leicester as well


----------



## HLaB (1 May 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Drying up in Londinium


 Hopefully it will do here too but I'm not holding my breath


----------



## MisterStan (1 May 2014)

Well if it rains, i'll get wet.


----------



## ianrauk (1 May 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Well if it rains, i'll get wet.




Hey ho.. that's the way it go's 

As long as it's not cold....


----------



## Beebo (1 May 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Drying up in Londinium


 I'll reserve judgement on that until I am home!
There are still plenty of umbrellas outside my window.


----------



## ianrauk (1 May 2014)

Beebo said:


> I'll reserve judgement on that until I am home!
> There are still plenty of umbrellas outside my window.




Dry in Deptford at the mo...


----------



## wilkotom (1 May 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Dry in Deptford at the mo...


 Pouring down in Islington though...


----------



## ianrauk (1 May 2014)

wilkotom said:


> Pouring down in Islington though...




Yup, looking north across the river it's not looking nice


----------



## summerdays (1 May 2014)

Damp on the way in, set off for the homeward commute and he added straight for some dark clouds. But somehow just missed it other than a few large drops. However I passed though places with big puddles so I was lucky tonight!


----------



## dave r (1 May 2014)

Was surprised to get a dry ride home tonight, it had been raining of and on most of the day, must have had a tail wind though, I had bad Friday legs and was still flying along.


----------



## ManiaMuse (1 May 2014)

Drenched both ways. Yay.


----------



## fossyant (1 May 2014)

No rain but damp this am. Very dull, cold and breezey this evening. Late finish from Manchester. Just got home


----------



## HLaB (1 May 2014)

Got that dry window and cycled to the rowing lake but I was enjoying cruising by traffic that much I ended up continuing to Ferry Meadows a mile down the road and doubling back.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (1 May 2014)

Weather in this country is just shoot.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 May 2014)

I also managed to miss the rain, but the wind has picked up and was cooler than this morning.


----------



## ianrauk (1 May 2014)

Yup, dry when I left, half way in it started raining. Not a huge amount, more drizzle. Not cold, so had a lot of fun riding through the puddles and going 'wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'


----------



## MisterStan (1 May 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Well if it rains, i'll get wet.


Well it rained. And I got wet 

The wind picked up a bit towards the end too and made it harder than it should have been.


----------



## matth411 (1 May 2014)

This morning's commute home (I work nights) I had planned for. Google Maps analysed every few hours in work to make sure I knew where I was going, got motivated to do it, lights fully charged (I always have them on) helmet on and away I went. And got lost. My normal commute is only 5.6miles so I thought about doubling it just to get more miles under my belt. Instead I did 20miles through the countryside and more hilly than I had planned for. I saw some good views across the fields (no pictures though) and the smell of the stables I went past certainly woke me up a bit more. Managed to keep a decent pace throughout which I was pleased about, and didn't suffer too much. Until I woke up this afternoon. I have never felt my leg muscles so tight and painful, and yes I did stretch afterwards. Obviously not enough.


----------



## Exile (1 May 2014)

Damp on the way in and an encounter with a daft bus to keep things interesting. Longer route home with an excitable collie and a headwind to keep things interesting. 

Enjoyable commute, nice to be back on the bike and make it both ways without an inflation issue. Was also nice to add a few miles to the return leg, definitely something I can see becoming a regular occurrence.


----------



## Ollie W (2 May 2014)

First commute in a few weeks. Vibration on the front wheel still there, going to have to LBS it, thought we'd fixed it. Enjoyable, especially now I have a Garmin Edge Touring tracking my every move. And useful it proved too. After work I cycled up a massive hill (for me!) to my ballroom class, only for my wife to ring saying she'd sprained her ankle and I needed to get to the minor injuries unit to drive her home. I searched (and failed) on the GET and bombed it back down towards work to find her, only to find that she'd actually gone to A&E getting the two hospitals in Southampton mixed up. Gah! So off I rode, back up some more hills (and down/up the massive valley that is Dale Road), found my wife and sat with her til she was discharged with paracetamol and little else at 1am. 10 miles done, slightly more than expected!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (2 May 2014)

Up early for some reason, did the wife's cuppa and I just carried on and left very early.
As there was less traffic got every light through Cambridge on green, there is a first for everything!
I must be feeling optimistic cause I have brought shorts today and my sunglasses!
Last night cleaned the bike after the rain, and my make shift brake covers stopped the shoot and crap getting in the brakes, worked a treat!


----------



## BSRU (2 May 2014)

Just an easy pootling 45km ride in this morning, overcast, dry, warmish and a light wind. I arrived at work nice and fresh as if I hadn't done anything.
A cyclist decided to RLJ by hoping onto the pavement to circumnavigate the junction, how I laughed when his chain fell off.
It took a little time for him to realise what had happened but it cost him lots of precious time.


----------



## HLaB (2 May 2014)

Last nights rain seems have cleared the air a bit, pity it hasn't cleared my head. It was just a relaxed commute round by the rowing lake for me, then a cruise along Oundle Road.


----------



## MisterStan (2 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3058772, member: 1314"]Got ****ed on last night, abs soaked. *Shoes still wet this morning.* Cold and wet but then alright about 8-ish. Went to Trafalgar Square to find the centre of London but couldn't find it.[/QUOTE]
Stuff them with balled up newspaper when you get in and they should dry out pretty well overnight.


----------



## BSRU (2 May 2014)

Strange how commuting 64km seems easy after three days of 90km commutes.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 May 2014)

Blimey that was hard work tonight


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (2 May 2014)

Bloody wind as hell, but at least dry. Sunglasses worn, waste of time ....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3060877, member: 1314"]Went to pub last night and had 6 pints of 4.9% stout. Had my bike and so decided to get the *11pm* train home from Waterloo. Surbiton station a mile-and-half from home so decided to cycle along the pavement.

It was dark, *I went slow,* and the bike was silent. Passed a student on his way home - it was *about 11.30am*. As I passed him doing about 5mph, like a dark vampire, he jumped and shouted:

'You scared me! Nearly had a heart attack.'

He started laughing and I apologised and was home by midnight.

[/QUOTE]

You must have been very slow; or it was a long train journey; or you are still drunk


----------



## Origamist (4 May 2014)

New commute starts on the 14 May. Should be "fun". Will get the train on Wednesdays in order to have a rest day. Hopefully I will still have enough energy for a weekend ride too.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (4 May 2014)

My parking spot was taken this morning. Even though I consistently arrive just before 6am and leave no earlier than 4:15pm on weekdays, sometimes my spot gets taken. This "morning", there was some old heap of junk locked to my spot that looked like it didn't get maintained properly, complete with a badly-torn saddle. Hopefully it won't just sit there for weeks, because it doesn't look like it gets much use .


----------



## martint235 (6 May 2014)

I forgot to buy milk yesterday and so no breakfast this morning. Had to take anti-gout pills (meant to be taken after food) and felt really sick all the way in. I was even overtaken by a roadie just after I'd seen @deptfordmarmoset for the first time in ages (well I say "seen", I heard a shout of "Martin" as he passed me in his car)


----------



## BSRU (6 May 2014)

Heavy rain stopped as I woke up, so no rain but very wet roads so again clean bike was dirty very fast.
Mild as over 11, a little breezy but no too bad, made for a lazy 40km ride in.
Lots of cyclists in full rain gear despite having not rained for three hours and the roads drying.


----------



## potsy (6 May 2014)

Designated rest day, drove in


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (6 May 2014)

Short route in today, legs are stiff as a board! Dropped the mini me at school yesterday morning and then me and my good lady went out walking for the day. Felt ok during the 11 miles we covered but this morning, wow, struggling a bit! My legs were definitely made for going round in circles..,


----------



## Origamist (6 May 2014)

Rain had stopped and the sun was shining this morning. Front wheel "pinging" a bit so needs a re-tension. Will have to find a decent bike shop in the Sandbach area - am open to suggestions...


----------



## summerdays (6 May 2014)

Both ways I managed to catch a short shower, but missed the downpour luckily looking at the large puddles and wet roads. In the morning I stopped to wait for the green cycle sign at the motorway slip road, and the car in the nearest lane stopped, but luckily looked up the road to see the car more than 40 meters behind accelerating with obviously no intention of stopping for the green light!

Also asked one man if he should be using his phone, whilst driving! When is this going to become socially unacceptable?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (6 May 2014)

The weather in this country is enough to send you over the edge.


----------



## HLaB (6 May 2014)

Turned almost perfect just when I got to work 
Tonight was just a slow trundle to LIDL going the long off road way as I was rather overloaded on the way back


----------



## BalkanExpress (6 May 2014)

After all these years I have not assimilated into Belgian life.

The proof came this morning when I narrowly avoided being run down by a taxi heading the wrong way round a roundabout to avoid the traffic queue; "Fornicating rooster" I screamed in English and only then remember that he probably didn't understand (although I am sure he got the general idea).


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 May 2014)

Origamist said:


> Rain had stopped and the sun was shining this morning. Front wheel "pinging" a bit so needs a re-tension. Will have to find a decent bike shop in the Sandbach area - am open to suggestions...


The Cycle Centre in Congleton has a good rep. A mate of mine has bought a few bikes off them. It is about 6 or 7 miles from Sandbach.


----------



## Exile (6 May 2014)

Horrible downpour just as I was getting ready to head home so had a chat with another cyclist whilst waiting for it to pass. Took a slightly different route home so as to avoid the city centre and the traffic chaos a home game at Old Trafford generally brings. 

Apparently I didn't give it a wide enough berth to keep out of the way of all the maniacs and was almost hit by a daft woman who decided to turn right across me, blindly following the car in front. Thankfully I spotted what was likely to happen and was ready to act when it did. At least I know my brakes work...


----------



## hennbell (6 May 2014)

May 6th it is ! I did a 10K lunch ride around the nearby farmers field. Siri said it was +3 C but I am tough and still went with shorts. At the Northwest corner I am dealing with a strong wind then all of a sudden I start to get hit with* snowflakes*. Its May for the love of God, May. The snow hit like a ninja then 10 minutes later gone.


----------



## BSRU (7 May 2014)

A little drizzle as I left home but after 10 minutes it was a right downpour which lasted about 20 minutes.
Absolutely soaked, roads turned into rivers and the wind picked up.
Then after the rain stopped 90 minutes of riding to work with my clothes drying.
Got to work with almost everything dry, just socks and shoes still wet.
Good fun though(apart from going downhill straight into the wind and rain).


----------



## Spartak (7 May 2014)

My normal commute time is 4:30 but this week due ti meetings I'm riding in the 'rush hour'. 
It was good to see so many cycle commuters on the Avon ring road track in North Bristol, passing the 2 lanes of stationary traffic 

Okay so I did get soaked due to a heavy shower but probably still got to work before many of the car drivers.


----------



## Origamist (7 May 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> The Cycle Centre in Congleton has a good rep. A mate of mine has bought a few bikes off them. It is about 6 or 7 miles from Sandbach.


 
I'll give them a go, cheers. There is a small bike business nr Wheelock, but I can't find much about it online. Might try them too as they are only a couple of miles away.


----------



## Exile (7 May 2014)

Dry ride in, although warmer than I expected so was running a bit hot. Played leapfrog with a RLJing cyclist for a few junctions before we parted ways, possibly with him wondering how a fat man on a hybrid kept passing him.

Also passed a few others along the way. Making me realise it's nice not being the slowest thing on the roads!


----------



## hennbell (7 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3067261, member: 259"]Forgot to bring underpants to work today. Feels very strange![/QUOTE]

Was going to "like" this as it sounds quite funny, but that might count as sexual harassment.


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 May 2014)

Took a wrong turn this morning after my dental appointment and ended up on top of a hill in the Peak District near somewhere called The Brickworks. Oh well.


----------



## fossyant (7 May 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Took a wrong turn this morning after my dental appointment and ended up on top of a hill in the Peak District near somewhere called The Brickworks. Oh well.


 
Whatever !! 

Looking like a 39 miler today. 14 miles in, 5.5 into city centre, 5.5 back out, and 14 home. On the bike 4 times today !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 May 2014)

Just a bit windy tonight!


----------



## discominer (7 May 2014)

Undertaken by private hire cab at Gartnavel junction on Great Western Road Glasgow, westbound,rush hour. 

he went past me on the inside,as if turning left, me in the bus/cycle lane then pulled sharp to the right in front of me. Twat. Ten minutes later ped walked right in front of me causing me to brake while she checked her phone.I said- if I'd been in a car you might be dead. She said sorry, then as I prepared to get back in the saddle she walked past me muttering 'you shouldn't even be here', and gave me the finger when I pointed out that it being a road I should certainly be there. I did swear. Thanks to the the fellow cyclist who offered words of encouragement as I got going again.


----------



## ianrauk (7 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Just a bit windy tonight!




Yep, very hard work. Threatened rain a few times too.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (7 May 2014)

Its a good job I don't have a swear box on my bike cause after the wind this week I would be skint.

I think tomorrow is my 1,000 commute by bike in just under 5 years.

I think I may have had enough of it, but its still the cheapest, most convenient and time saving way to get to work.

So even though I am not enjoying it for a few months, I will stick with it!


----------



## fossyant (7 May 2014)

It's only wind....


----------



## summerdays (7 May 2014)

Spartak said:


> My normal commute time is 4:30 but this week due ti meetings I'm riding in the 'rush hour'.
> It was good to see so many cycle commuters on the Avon ring road track in North Bristol, passing the 2 lanes of stationary traffic
> 
> Okay so I did get soaked due to a heavy shower but probably still got to work before many of the car drivers.


I'm on the ring road in rush hour, some days the road seems to flow ok, others days you wonder why they put them themselves through the stress. And usually on approach to the MOD/sainsburies roundabout in the afternoon I get to overtake loads of stationary cars going nowhere in the evening. 

This morning, stuck my head out thinking I would set off then put my coat on, but immediately changed my mind and pulled on the full waterproofs.

Went to overtake a car when I found myself facing a lady about to do the same thing from the opposite direction!!


----------



## Spartak (7 May 2014)

summerdays said:


> I'm on the ring road in rush hour, some days the road seems to flow ok, others days you wonder why they put them themselves through the stress. And usually on approach to the MOD/sainsburies roundabout in the afternoon I get to overtake loads of stationary cars going nowhere in the evening.
> 
> This morning, stuck my head out thinking I would set off then put my coat on, but immediately changed my mind and pulled on the full waterproofs.
> 
> Went to overtake a car when I found myself facing a lady about to do the same thing from the opposite direction!!



Left home in sunshine however reaching Filton it was hammering down & continued until Westbury village !
Got to work ( Portbury Dock ) and it was sunshine again.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 May 2014)

Set out for work at 10am, immediately got stuck behind a bus on the downhill before the uphill.
What a surprise when the bus pulls at the stop, to see right in front 2 roadies climbing slowly side by side.
I was so astounded to see not only one, but two cyclists on my off peak commute that I passed them on my granny bike without even saying hi


----------



## summerdays (7 May 2014)

@Pat "5mph" you have just reminded me of the other noteworthy event on my commute today. Arrived at a set of lights as they changed to red and realised I was in the wrong position to go right shortly after at the next junction, so pulled the bike across towards the right. Immediately afterwards I was joined by two spotty oiks on mopeds in the ASL who constantly revved their engines. Lights turn green, and I was the fastest to start, but fairly quickly overtaken on the left by one of them. However the other one didn't manage to accelerate very fast or was being polite/confused? And only went past as I stopped to wait for a gap in the traffic to turn right. (Well I felt pleased anyway).


----------



## Exile (7 May 2014)

Got absolutely soaked on the way home and loved every minute of it. Yes, it was far beyond wet, even by Mancunian standards, but seeing the line of match day traffic crawling along towards Manchester City's ground and thinking to myself that I could be the fastest thing along that stretch of road made me smile. When I actually was the fastest thing the smile became a full on toothy grin.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (7 May 2014)

My  was . My bike computer's thermometer reading dropped to about 0.5°C, the coldest morning here so far for the year.


----------



## fribbleblib (7 May 2014)

Was on a long, straight and quite wide cycle path. Bloke comes round the corner about 150 yards or more away but on his right hand side of the cyclepath. I am on my left side (well, we drive on the left so I tend to stick to the left side of cycle paths), 
He didn't change course, I didn't change course. He still kept to his right, me to my left as we neared.
Last thirty or so yards he veers to his left and shouts something as he passes. I don't think it was "have a safe journey".
Idiot.


----------



## Ollie W (8 May 2014)

Rode to ballroom lesson tonight, still having some issues with the front brake and a bit of a wibble in the front wheel but no vibrations now at least. Higher gearing needs looking at too, just need to find time. Probably need a crash course in bike cleaning/maintenance is all. Nice (well...) 3 mile ride up some pretty tough hills, then whizzing along at midnight on the way down


----------



## BSRU (8 May 2014)

A good 50km ride in avoiding any real rain.
All good apart from when I was overtaking a cyclist through a pinch point. Plenty of space for me to overtake the other cyclist but not for the cockwomble in the large 4x4 trying to squeeze past me.


----------



## jagman.2003 (8 May 2014)

Good fast commute yesterday. Left early in the morning not expecting to see many others. Got caught (just) on the hill by a large group (6-7) from neighbouring company. I didn't want to be rude & just join the group.  But they were going the full 13 miles to the same estate as me & I did know one of the group quite well. So I tagged on at a reasonable distance at the back. Got an excellent slip stream into the head wind. 19mph average. Not bad for a hybrid!

Got the tailwind on the way home so good pace back too!


----------



## ianrauk (8 May 2014)

It was reported on the weather forecast last night that this mornings commute was to be nasty, heavy rain. Got up at 6.45 and not a drop in sight. I guessed it wouldn't last as the clouds looked heavy with rain. At about 7.30, just as I was to leave it started spitting. It would only get worse I though to myself, but it didn't. A few slightly heavier spurts on the way but nothing major. 
I wore my Montane just in case, but only ended up overheating a bit.
Predicted heavy rain still hasn't reach us yet so no doubt it will by this evenings commute.

Traffic was really bad too. Everywhere seemed to be backed up. 

@Beebo @martint235 At Creek Road/Deptford Church St heading into town I counted 17 cyclists waiting at the lights, with more heading the same way. I can't remember ever seeing that many at that junction before.


----------



## Origamist (8 May 2014)

Like Ian, I was expecting to get soaked this morning, but there was just the odd spit-spot. Wind was behind me too.

I am now expecting to get drenched this evening, with a horror of a headwind....


----------



## fossyant (8 May 2014)

Got spotted by a Manchester Wheeler last night - he was in disguise in his HGV. Fortunately I'd not done anything, but it was at a notorious roundabout !!

Bumped into @Edwards80 this morning (Happy Birthday again mate !!). Got myself a puncture in Gatley (big piece of glass) so told him to carry on as no point both being late.

Fortunately, it was a text book change, and had some random guy come over for a chat as I was pumping up the tyre. He was gas bagging away and even held my bars straight as I was shoving the rear wheel back in. He'd not seen a fixed road bike before so was rather interested, then nearly died when I mentioned it was over £1k. He also didn't quite get why I was riding 11 miles to work this morning rather than the direct route. When I explained I also make that route longer I got this expression. We bid each other fairwell, and even shook hands.


----------



## Exile (8 May 2014)

Rest day today so took the bus. Missed the bike all the way, not helped by the amazing number of cyclists I saw. There must've been at least a dozen whizz past me as I waited to cross Talbot Road.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 May 2014)

Exile said:


> Rest day today so took the bus. Missed the bike all the way, not helped by the amazing number of cyclists I saw. There must've been at least a dozen whizz past me as I waited to cross Talbot Road.



Rest day?

I also managed to avoid most of the rain, though it is raining fairly heavily now, looks like no dinner time ride today, Strava climbing challenge will have to wait until tomorrow night / Saturday morning to be completed I think.


----------



## DWiggy (8 May 2014)

Got a poxy puncture on the way in today, first in about two years!!, picked up as the local council have finally decided to cut back the over grown foliage on the cycle path but failed to pick any of it up...buggers! (and i've got Gatos on)
This is why I try to avoid cycle paths!


----------



## Exile (8 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Rest day?



Feeling it in my left knee last night/this morning so figured I'd have a day off the bike to get my legs back.

That and rest day both sounds better when explaining to the colleagues why I haven't turned up on the bike, and it avoids the inevitable "discussion" with them about cycling being dangerous if I ever mention I'm a bit sore.


----------



## Ollie W (8 May 2014)

Wet this morning. Monsoon-like in fact. I was late waking up so sprinted in, rushed into work without eating and promptly realised that my shorts (i wore my work shorts over my bibs, oops) were soaked. Spent the morning serving customers while walking very strangely indeed...


----------



## EthelF (8 May 2014)

The last two days have been miserable with the wind blowing plane tree pollen all over the place, my eyes stung like hell. Who'd have thought there were so many plane trees on my commute! But today the rain seems to have washed all the pollen out of the air, hooray! And glued it to my tyres instead...


----------



## Beebo (8 May 2014)

ianrauk said:


> @Beebo @martint235 At Creek Road/Deptford Church St heading into town I counted 17 cyclists waiting at the lights, with more heading the same way. I can't remember ever seeing that many at that junction before.


I wasnt me, I flew back from Egypt this morning, just back in the office now, readying myself for a damp ride home.


----------



## summerdays (8 May 2014)

Today I was WET, there isn't much more I can say about it other than all my gear never had a chance to dry so cycled home not wearing all my wet stuff, including my soaking wet shoes. Unfortunately the only alternative spare pair of shoes were a pair of neoprene beach shoes - so that's what I wore!

In case anyone needs to know I wouldn't recommend them as cycling shoes


----------



## glenn forger (8 May 2014)

Wore the Aldi hi vis jacket on the way in and got wetter with sweat than I would have done with rain.


----------



## BSRU (8 May 2014)

glenn forger said:


> Wore the Aldi hi vis jacket on the way in and got wetter with sweat than I would have done with rain.


It's too warm for waterproofs.


----------



## azir (8 May 2014)

As @EthelF says, the rain was a nice relief from stingy eyes - I've never much minded cycling in rain anyway. I did however manage to coat my tyres in sodden blossom and it got all wedged in my brakes. Nice.


----------



## dave r (8 May 2014)

Like others I was expecting rain this morning but it was dry, took the bike and was expecting a soaking on the way home, it was raining when I left work but had stopped by the time I got into Bedworth, took my cape off at the lights and carried it the rest of the way home.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (8 May 2014)

Today was the final straw, no more commuting when the weather is like today. I am going to be a fair weather rider when the road bike is out. So the bus next time.
I have just had enough of it. Shitty British weather.


----------



## Hacienda71 (8 May 2014)

In smilies.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 May 2014)

Drenched within a mile and windy again but warm, by mile thirteen the sun was out and I was drying out, by mile 25 I was walking into the house as it started to get very dark in the sky again


----------



## fossyant (8 May 2014)

Waterproofs were too hot. Boiled


----------



## Glow worm (8 May 2014)

Volvos, always bloody Volvos- just why? Utter knobend Buggerf*ckt%atts!
And breathe......


----------



## 400bhp (8 May 2014)

Fark, greasy roads or what.

Lost traction on both wheels going round a sharp right hander. Managed to avoid doing anything corrective and stayed upright. Just avoided the verge too.


----------



## Origamist (8 May 2014)

Puncture, then loose headset and v wet. Fish and chip supper helped my bad mood...


----------



## User33236 (8 May 2014)

Quite remarkably I manage to (just) avoid the rain on both my ride to work and the one back home again


----------



## ianrauk (8 May 2014)

Once again I seemed to have got lucky with the rain and missed all the heavy stuff. Had a few smatterings of rain but nothing to get bothered about. The wind though.... that can do one...


----------



## Ollie W (8 May 2014)

Dry ride home, on went the wiggle honda top and decathlon bibshorts. Nice pace along the route I think - will check when I upload the garmin tonight...


----------



## hennbell (8 May 2014)

Origamist said:


> Puncture, then loose headset and v wet. Fish and chip supper helped my bad mood...



I would trade a puncture and a headset adjustment any day for a decent fish supper, they just don't do it right here in Canada. I can see the like button but I can not find the jealous as Fcuk button.


----------



## matth411 (8 May 2014)

This morning I actually managed to follow a route I had planned out. Through the countryside, onto bridle paths then back onto the main road, increasing the normal commute from 5.6 to 11 miles. Absolutely loved it, apart from the bits of rain and wind that hit me on every side apart from behind me! This evening was a bit different! Tailwind and feeling fresh I set off and immediately realised it was going to be a hellish commute. Just as I left my road a car pulled out in front of me, a few expletives followed, but they weren't done there. They immediately (I'm talking 20 yards later) stopped to park without any signalling, reversed towards me as they "missed" the parking spot and I had to swerve around them onto the other side of the road as another idiot revved his engine behind me. I shook that out of my system and carried on. Got onto the main road and had to go through a set of lights that have a mahoosive pot hole in the ASL so I took the primary about 50 yards beforehand after checking back and not seeing any traffic behind me. Just as I got to the ASL (lights on green) a Vauxhall Insignia with blacked out windows was revving his engine and beeping his horn at me, I carried on being safe to myself as let's face it I will always come off worse, and as they went past they put the window down to shout expletives at me. That didn't bother me, what did is the fact they looked about 12 and had the mental age of a 12 year old, I actually spent the next few minutes wondering if I look old for my age (25). Thought that was it for the day, nope. Coming down a straight road, no cars parked on either side, nothing to obstruct view and some idiot decides to pull out of a side road on the opposite side and nearly take me with him. He was trying to go straight across until I shouted at him from a few metres away and he changed course to turn right. I caught up with him at the set of lights, and he put his window down to talk. He was very apologetic, SMIDSY moment but wished me well for the rest of the commute. After the swearing had stopped going through my head, I said to him "it's alright, just be a bit careful and look properly" to which he apologised again. Then it was a incident free 1.2 miles to work, and a personal best time for this year so far. 
Sorry for the essay, oh and when I say idiot please change it to a different word, I only use it to be polite.


----------



## BSRU (9 May 2014)

Very windy commute in this morning, made an 8% downhill section harder than riding up the same road.

Realised the usefulness of a silicon case for my Garmin today.
On Tuesday rode up and down the same hill three times but the Garmin altimeter stated I did not, no gain at all, so about 240metres lower reading than normal.
Turns out riding in horizontal rain is not good for the altimeter and the silicon case fixes that "problem".


----------



## Beebo (9 May 2014)

Did I miss the meeting when we agreed to skip summer and go straight to autumn?


----------



## .stu (9 May 2014)

They've got the Spring Gardening show on at the Three Counties showground near where I work, and the sun is out, so I am expecting traffic jams as they all leave late afternoon and try to go back to the motorway. Normally I drive on a Friday as I take my eldest daughter to her grandparents for the day, but today I decided it was time - I would take her there in her trailer and then ride to work. This turned a 13 mile commute into a 19 mile one. Set off 20 minutes earlier than if I was driving, and all went well. No traffic at all on the way out to my mum and dad's, and I got to work at my usual time. I reckon I could have a done it a bit quicker if it hadn't been for that blasted wind that kept letting me get up to cruising speed then slow me almost to a halt with a sustained gust of wind. Gonna be an easy ride home as it's a tailwind all the way plus it's mostly downhill


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 May 2014)

I know I have commented about the wind all week, but blimey that was nothing compared to today. On the positive side I did get a tailwind down a 11% road and hit my personal best top speed of 42.3mph, twice this week I have hit 40mph

At least there was no rain, which combined with last nights extended commute means I have completed the Strava climbing challenge, not bad for a bloke who goes out of his way to avoid any bump


----------



## Exile (9 May 2014)

Head wind and on/off drizzle this morning. And a bus driver who didn't indicate or use his mirror so nearly scooped up me and two other cyclists. 

Still had a niggling pain in my knee, which entirely went away after a bit of quickish spinning. If I'd known that was all I needed to shift it I'd have been on the bike yesterday.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (9 May 2014)

Beebo said:


> Did I miss the meeting when we agreed to skip summer and go straight to autumn?


You have Summer over there?


----------



## MichaelO (9 May 2014)

TWAAANGGG!!! Broken spoke after 7 miles, so had the choice of turning home, or completing the 12 miles to the office. Got to the office without a problem, and bike should be ready to cycle home again tonight.

Not suffered a broken spoke before


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (9 May 2014)

Day off today!
Bike has been cleaned.
After only 1 hour of rain, and then left to dry out, it was still a mess, but back to new again!


----------



## simon the viking (9 May 2014)

A guy reversing off his drive on our estate.... has nearly took me off twice this week...........So just out of spite I'm not going to tell him he has a brake light out (and has had since at least Tuesday when he did it the first time)


----------



## fossyant (9 May 2014)

That was tough. Wet and windy ride into Manchester for a meeting, then back out to my office for another. None stop today, and was physically shaking on arrival back at the office. Too much dashing about and not enough food.


----------



## Origamist (9 May 2014)

fossyant said:


> That was tough. Wet and windy ride into Manchester for a meeting, then back out to my office for another. None stop today, and was physically shaking on arrival back at the office. Too much dashing about and not enough food.



You're going to need gels in your shorts for these inter-site forays! 

Packing today, but will cycle to Sandbach later with the commuting bike as I don't fancy putting it in a removals van tmrw. 

What's the chance I miss a shower?


----------



## fossyant (9 May 2014)

Origamist said:


> You're going to need gels in your shorts for these inter-site forays!
> 
> Packing today, but will cycle to Sandbach later with the commuting bike as I don't fancy putting it in a removals van tmrw.
> 
> What's the chance I miss a shower?


 
So is it the mega commute from next week ?


----------



## Origamist (9 May 2014)

Yeah, starts Wednesday. I'm going: Elworth, Middlewich, Byley, Toft, Knutsford, Ashley, Hale, Timperley, Sale, and finally Salford Quays. If the commute is too tough, I'll change jobs!


----------



## martint235 (9 May 2014)

Just had the single speed up to 31 miles an hour down Welling Way. The look on the roadies face when he looked round at the lights after he'd tried to drop me all the way down the road was a picture!!


----------



## Leaway2 (9 May 2014)

Bit breezy tonight, at least I have pre-burned the calories in the curry that I will be scoffing later


----------



## fossyant (9 May 2014)

What a difference a few hours makes. Dry and bright but windy. Rode the long way home. 30 miles for the day.


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 May 2014)

Extended my trip to and from the office to take in The Brickworks, The Cat and Fiddle and Long Hill. 52 miles and about 4000ft of climbing. Time for a beer...


----------



## fossyant (9 May 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Extended my trip to and from the office to take in The Brickworks, The Cat and Fiddle and Long Hill. 52 miles and about 4000ft of climbing. Time for a beer...



You are always getting lost. Let's see, Strava challenge and a tail wind up the Brickworks ?


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 May 2014)

Ha ha Pr up the Brickworks top 50 place and 2 seconds faster than @400bhp who went up it this afternoon as well. 
Then a fairly quick run up the Cat with a top ten on one of the segments just behind Mark Lovatt.


----------



## 400bhp (9 May 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Ha ha Pr up the Brickworks top 50 place and 2 seconds faster than @400bhp who went up it this afternoon as well.
> Then a fairly quick run up the Cat with a top ten on one of the segments just behind Mark Lovatt.



Me and Cliffy guessed you'd be up there today


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 May 2014)

400bhp said:


> Me and Cliffy guessed you'd be up there today


A good day for it and the Cat although I was feeling a bit jaded after the Brickworks and the descent off Long Hill had horrendous cross winds.


----------



## 400bhp (9 May 2014)

Felt pretty average before but felt really good afterwards. I think my body often needs a kickstart.

It's so good leaving work and riding up hills like that.


----------



## fossyant (9 May 2014)

400bhp said:


> Felt pretty average before but felt really good afterwards. I think my body often needs a kickstart.
> 
> It's so good leaving work and riding up hills like that.



It's no fun on my fixed doing hills like that. Done The Wizzard once on a lower gear than I have now, never again.


----------



## glenn forger (9 May 2014)




----------



## 400bhp (9 May 2014)

fossyant said:


> It's no fun on my fixed doing hills like that. Done The Wizzard once on a lower gear than I have now, never again.



What are you running?

Stayed on the big ring today. 50 x 23 or 25 most of the time.


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 May 2014)

You could do the Cat fixed and I suspect the Brickworks although there would be a bit of honking going on


----------



## fossyant (9 May 2014)

400bhp said:


> What are you running?
> 
> Stayed on the big ring today. 50 x 23 or 25 most of the time.


78 inch which is a bit like 53 x 18 or 50 x17

I ride brickworks on 39 x 17,19,21


----------



## fossyant (9 May 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> You could do the Cat fixed and I suspect the Brickworks although there would be a bit of honking going on



A bit, standing still. I have done the run up to it via higher Poynton on fixed, nearly killed all of us on the CC ride.


----------



## fossyant (9 May 2014)

400bhp said:


> What are you running?
> 
> Stayed on the big ring today. 50 x 23 or 25 most of the time.



Big.... Chain cross over! That lost you two seconds to Hac.


----------



## 400bhp (9 May 2014)

Yeah whatever


----------



## Kiwiavenger (9 May 2014)

This last week has been good. Decided to switch to 10 miles in and 5ish miles home and have averaged about 17 mph over the week (we'll ignore my trip into town one lunchtime!) 

Will stretch my commutes in to 15 miles every other day next week


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 May 2014)

400bhp said:


> Yeah whatever


I am afraid I was big ring all the way as well.


----------



## 400bhp (9 May 2014)

Don't know why you bother with a smaller one.

Oh, by the way I was on the 10kg bike


----------



## fossyant (9 May 2014)

A 50 is NOT a big ring. Sorry ladies....


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 May 2014)

I hate compacts. Only ever use the small ring on silly steep stuff like Winnats. 

I was carrying a couple of bricks in my jersey to help me train. honest


----------



## fossyant (9 May 2014)

PS back on topic, bugger all cyclists out this morning. The three cycle stands were very empty in the city centre today.


----------



## 400bhp (9 May 2014)

You need 52 x 34 old skool chainset.

My 1989 bike had a 52 x 42, 11-18. Wish I hadn't sold it.


----------



## fossyant (9 May 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> I hate compacts. Only ever use the small ring on silly steep stuff like Winnats.
> 
> I was carrying a couple of bricks in my jersey to help me train. honest



I have a couple of bricks in my belly too.......


----------



## 400bhp (9 May 2014)

fossyant said:


> PS back on topic, bugger all cyclists out this morning. The three cycle stands were very empty in the city centre today.



Whadda ya mean, we were commuting today.


----------



## fossyant (9 May 2014)

400bhp said:


> You need 52 x 34 old skool chainset.
> 
> My 1989 bike had a 52 x 42, 11-18. Wish I hadn't sold it.



I got up Mow cop on a 42 x 21 and the stupid hill in Prestatyn on that when I was young and really stupid.


----------



## fossyant (9 May 2014)

400bhp said:


> Whadda ya mean, we were commuting today.



Good stuff. Spotted the short direct commute on Strava when the weather was orrible.... I did the same....


----------



## Glow worm (9 May 2014)

A superb, ride there and back today. Not a Volvo wnaker in sight for a nice change. A few jars on the way home in the sunshine too. Lovely.


----------



## Origamist (9 May 2014)

Crosswinds and headwinds on the way to Sandbach, but no rain. Could not quite av 20mph on the way there - I blame the mudguards.

Some big festival thing in Lower Withington - saw lots of motorbikes heading there.

My experiment with compacts on the commuter will come to an end when the teeth wear on the 50t. I'll go back to a 52-42, with a 12-25 cassette.


----------



## DWiggy (10 May 2014)

A van came from behind and passed me at the pinch point leaving me no room and gave me a nice blast of his horn to! knob ed almost killed me, and the weather was nice and squally.


----------



## BSRU (12 May 2014)

Woke up at 4.35am this morning and it was light.
Decided not to got back to bed and take advantage of it.
I had a good 64km ride in, a little chilly to start with but nice and sunny.
Forecast for the week is it will get warmer


----------



## ianrauk (12 May 2014)

What a nice morning to keep overtaking a red light jumping cyclist who thought he was the dogs bollocks because he still had his competitor number written on his leg.


----------



## .stu (12 May 2014)

ianrauk said:


> What a nice morning to keep overtaking a red light jumping cyclist who thought he was the dogs bollocks because he still had his competitor number written on his leg.



Must've smelt like the dog's bollocks too if he hasn't had a shower...


----------



## fossyant (12 May 2014)

Woken by heavy rain, but it was just damp when I set off - bonus ! Fairly quiet on the roads - the City fans were obviously nursing their hangovers and still in bed after last nights party. Had it been United, then I suppose London would have been quiet !


----------



## Leaway2 (12 May 2014)

fossyant said:


> Woken by heavy rain, but it was just damp when I set off - bonus


Return may not be damp, looking out of the window now 

Nice ride in, with the "lanes" quiet as the road is closed (Thorley lane) as the bridge over the M56 is due to be demolished next month and only open to pedestrians and cyclists.


----------



## Arjimlad (12 May 2014)

Lovely sunny ride in today, not much wind about. Clean bike and smoothly-functioning derailleur helped !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 May 2014)

That was a pleasant surprise. I was expecting a drenching at least one way today, if not both, but apart from a tiny shower this morning I had two dry commutes.


----------



## ianrauk (12 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> That was a pleasant surprise. I was expecting a drenching at least one way today, if not both, but apart from a tiny shower this morning I had two dry commutes.




Same here. It came over all biblical and black for a while but held off for the trip home. Still looks like and feels like it's going to teem it down. But just seen the local news, from tomorrow and until next week it will be sunny and warm in the South East.


----------



## ianrauk (12 May 2014)

And here it comes....


----------



## .stu (12 May 2014)

On my way home tonight I came face to face with a range rover in a singletrack country lane. Just in front of me on my left was the entrance to a pub car park and as I was in a good mood I pulled in to let the car come past. I really expected a wave of thanks, andas the car came past me the driver raised his arm and.... put his phone to his ear and completely ignored me ffs. What a tosser.

Even I have built in hands free in my cheap-assed car.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (12 May 2014)

Another perfect commute to work!  I'm using the road bike this week, as I wasn't completely happy with my front derailleur adjustment on the touring/commuting bike after I replaced the shifter cables on the weekend. The weather's very nice, with minima between 6 and 10 degrees, and maxima around 18-20, no rain and minimal wind.


----------



## Exile (12 May 2014)

Damp on the way in, glorious on the way home. The City victory parade thing had very little impact on my commute, less than a usual match day, which was a pleasant surprise. Still a few extra numpties out, but that might just have been a side effect of the nice weather.

Wishing I'd taken a more scenic route home to make the most of the sunshine, but with brake pads almost to the wear line and replacements still somewhere in the postal system it seemed wise to keep the mileage in check.


----------



## I like Skol (12 May 2014)

Pass the suncream please.... Was not looking forward to tonight's ride in to work but in the end the sun came out and I rode in with short sleeves and shorts. Might regret it in the morning though because while it may be dry I doubt it will be quite as warm


----------



## Leaway2 (13 May 2014)

Very misty this morning.


----------



## martint235 (13 May 2014)

Very close to a 16mph average on the singlespeed today. That's the quickest I've managed on this bike. I have now got my eye on an N+1 with gears for when my Cyclescheme is available again in Sept though.

As a birthday treat to myself I'm also going to commute by Lelly next week if it's dry (and if my wrist is up to using drop bars)


----------



## Cold (13 May 2014)

Coming down the cycle path on the left hand side and a woman is cycling on the right hand side as we get closer she starts to go to the left hand side I then have to stop and so does she then she says sorry and cycles off.


----------



## BSRU (13 May 2014)

An easy 50km ride in, lots of cyclists out this morning.
Seen a couple of nervous people on shiny C2W road bikes, reminds me of my first few times on a drop bar bike.


----------



## GrasB (13 May 2014)

A lovely crisp morning & a fluid sub-2h ride... and in  from the get off


----------



## potsy (13 May 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Pass the suncream please.... Was not looking forward to tonight's ride in to work but in the end the sun came out and I rode in with short sleeves and shorts. Might regret it in the morning though because while it may be dry I doubt it will be quite as warm


Hope you froze your knackers off


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 May 2014)

Mixed weather this morning, got drenched, dried out, rained on again despite the sky being blue and the sun shining and dried out again before getting to work. Had to stop at one point and put on the full fingered gloves and stop again to put the pack cover on the rucksack when the first lot of rain hit me.


----------



## fossyant (13 May 2014)

Hopefully saved someone from having their bike stolen this morning. Nice Spesh Dolce locked with very cheap cable but not looped through Sheffield stand. Easy to pick up and walk off with. Reported to reception and they were going to either move the bike or try and secure it. Fortunately it is in line of sight from reception


----------



## jagman.2003 (13 May 2014)

Forecast said no rain until around 9am. It actually started started 2 minutes before I left & the sun came out as I pulled up at work. Discovered the limitations of my showerproof jacket. 

But gotta take the rough with the smooth. I'm sure I was still warmer than they looked in Ireland on the Giro d'talia & I did a 17.3mph average with one PR & loads of seconds.


----------



## Stephen C (13 May 2014)

Stayed with a friend last night so got to play on the guided busway last night and this morning. Got completely soaked last night through showers (typically, I had cleaned my bike at the weekend, not clean any more...) and wasn't looking forward to this morning due to my kit still being wet, but got a tow from 2 other guys (I did my share as well, I think), first time I've ridden with other people so was a steep learning curve, but good fun in the end! I'll be back next Tuesday morning!


----------



## Ollie W (13 May 2014)

Lovely ride this morning. Last night's ride to and from dancing was really difficult because my legs said no, but they played ball today. A few issues with my brakes locking up, especially when turning into a road with a police car just coming past - probably time for another service - but I felt alright today.


----------



## .stu (13 May 2014)

Colderuk said:


> Coming down the cycle path on the left hand side and a woman is cycling on the right hand side as we get closer she starts to go to the left hand side I then have to stop and so does she then she says sorry and cycles off.


I had a guy do this to me on the way home last night - both of us on our respective left, but he then decides to move to his right, forcing me to do the same!


----------



## Cold (13 May 2014)

.stu said:


> I had a guy do this to me on the way home last night - both of us on our respective left, but he then decides to move to his right, forcing me to do the same!




The path we were on was quite wide as it was an old road I moved to my left and she kept coming over on her right until she was basically in front of me no idea what she was doing.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 May 2014)

Colderuk said:


> The path we were on was quite wide as it was an old road I moved to my left and she kept coming over on her right until she was basically in front of me no idea what she was doing.



Maybe she fancied you but couldn't think what to say.


----------



## lip03 (13 May 2014)

approaching a t junction along cs3 with road markings for me to stop, applied brakes slowing for the junction the car sat at the junction waves me through so I raise a hand in thanks and glide through..... 100 yards up the road a black cabbie hanging out the window literally screaming at me! telling me how I am a (insert the word everyones wife hates) ****!!! and that I wasn't looking at the road markings and that I should have stopped, so I returned some equally pleasant remarks explaining that the driver had waved me through and not every driver is as much of a **** as him..... I cant work out why he felt the need to scream at me, silly little man


----------



## 152l2 (13 May 2014)

This morning I crowned myself the British, Commonwealth, European and world champion of snail chicane 2014.


----------



## I like Skol (13 May 2014)

I'm 'crunch' quite rubbish at 'crunch' that part of the sp..'crunch'...ort. especially when it's 'crunch' still dark in the morning..... 'crunch'


----------



## Cold (13 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Maybe she fancied you but couldn't think what to say.



Never thought of making someone crash so you can chat them up


----------



## Nigeyy (13 May 2014)

It had to happen..... many days of easy beautiful commuting, no problems at all, nice drivers, etc

Cycling down a road, a car had to wait for me until an oncoming car had passed. I'm pretty sure I heard the driver calling out "you're blocking the road!" before overtaking me. Funny thing is, a couple of minutes later at a stop sign she's stopped all traffic -for quite a time mind you -as she gives someone directions.

The temptation to call out "hey, you're blocking the road!" was just huuuuuge (but I didn't). Even now I'm thinking it would have been a bit of fun to have done so....... The irony!


----------



## Leaway2 (13 May 2014)

Swallowed a fly uuuuuuuuuuurgh. I was moving quite fast and it just hit the back of my throat. I tried to cough it up to no avail, then after about five miles, stopped at lights and felt it in my mouth and spat it out.


----------



## dave r (13 May 2014)

P***** off this morning, got up to a grey but dry morning, 10 minutes before I left the house it started to P down so I drove, as I got close to work the sun came out, turned out it had rained in Coventry but not in Nuneaton.


----------



## ColinJ (13 May 2014)

Leaway2 said:


> Swallowed a fly uuuuuuuuuuurgh. I was moving quite fast and it just hit the back of my throat. I tried to cough it up to no avail, then after about five miles, stopped at lights and felt it in my mouth and spat it out.


I had that happen on my last ride.

What really bothered me was that they normally don't taste of much, but that one tasted of what I imagine cow pats to taste like!


----------



## .stu (13 May 2014)

Had an old guy step off the pavement right in front of me at a pelican crossing on the way home. It was definitely on green as several cars followed me through in the outside lane. The old guy didn't look at all but I had a gut feeling he was going to step into the road so I was able to avoid him but only by inches.


----------



## summerdays (13 May 2014)

Colderuk said:


> Coming down the cycle path on the left hand side and a woman is cycling on the right hand side as we get closer she starts to go to the left hand side I then have to stop and so does she then she says sorry and cycles off.


I was cycling along the road, and noticed someone cycling on the path (not shared use at that point - Bonnington Walk). He then decided to cross to the opposite path - without looking! Cycled along again till there was a pedestrian, so dropped down onto the road but facing on coming traffic (luckily there wasn't any), then decides to head back to the left hand path again without looking. I'm catching up at this point and then he drops onto the road in front of me without looking, then looks in my direction and shouts a warning at me that there is a car behind me (Which I did know but was only worried about in case he did another dash to the opposite side.)

He obviously was genuinely worried about cycling near cars but actually was putting himself in far more danger as a result.

Return journey - free shower thrown in, but I would have preferred the water to be warmer!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 May 2014)

Lovely sunny ride home tonight. Hopefully taught a youngster a valuable lesson, young lad I would guess about 10 years old just stepped into the road without looking, I easily slowed and missed him, but me calling out for him to look out made him step back, apologise, and hopefully he will remember to look both ways regardless of the fact he couldn't hear any cars coming.


----------



## HLaB (13 May 2014)

Had a site meeting today and it was forecast heavy showers so I sprinted back to the office and got back around 3.20pm; the heavens opened around 4pm, thunder and lighting  So I waited till after 5.30pm for my evening commute, decided on the way back to the flat though to pick up a cycling jersey from a mate (he'd ordered a batch).


----------



## lip03 (13 May 2014)

Feel as though I have made peace with London tonight, after this mornings run in with angry cabbie I wasn't looking forward to tonight's ride but it was lovely. New brake pads, good run at the lights minimal tossers, saw a military sky dive team doing some kind of exercise over the city, then to top it off a nice bit of rain as I passed St Pauls cathedral to cool me down for the train.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (13 May 2014)

Had a cracking commute this evening. Different way home as I was out at a different site and smashed the 42 miles in 1 hr 58, quickest commute of the year so far, well pleased


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (13 May 2014)

bloody weather


----------



## fossyant (13 May 2014)

Straightforward ride home. Coming up the drag towards our village, felt another bike on my wheel. Kept my pace steady as I was nearing home. Guy was still on my wheel. Hit some traffic so slowed, and turned round and said 'you all right', as we do up here.

Got to the lights and had a chat. He first gasped 'you don't look out of breath' with sweat pouring off him. He thanked me for the tow, and I noticed the Garmin on the bars... probably set a segment best.

We had a quick convo, and his face dropped when I said I was on a fixed.

We carried on together, then I said cheerio as I turned off.

You just can't have a conversation like that driving, with a completely random person, and both be so friendly.


----------



## 400bhp (13 May 2014)

fossyant said:


> Straightforward ride home. Coming up the drag towards our village, felt another bike on my wheel. Kept my pace steady as I was nearing home. Guy was still on my wheel. Hit some traffic so slowed, and turned round and said 'you all right', as we do up here.
> 
> Got to the lights and had a chat. He first gasped 'you don't look out of breath' with sweat pouring off him. He thanked me for the tow, and I noticed the Garmin on the bars... probably set a segment best.
> 
> ...



You could probably find him on Strava-look who has gone through a segment today.


----------



## Ollie W (13 May 2014)

The inside of my right knee started massively aching on the way home which isn't a good sign, and I think my chain is rubbing the derailleur as I get a nice grinding noise when I pedal. Still, the rain held off and it was a nice quiet (if slow) ride home


----------



## fossyant (13 May 2014)

400bhp said:


> You could probably find him on Strava-look who has gone through a segment today.



Oh, will check that tomorrow. Didnt know you could do that. No wonder he was happy.


----------



## ianrauk (13 May 2014)

It was lovely weather when I left work at 5.30pm. 10 minutes later the heavens opened, and got worse, and heavier... for all my hours long commute. I walked through the door at home like a drowned rat. The rain stopped and the sun shone... weather Gods bastards.


----------



## GrasB (13 May 2014)

ianrauk said:


> It was lovely weather when I left work at 5.30pm. 10 minutes later the heavens opened, and got worse, and heavier... for all my hours long commute. I walked through the door at home like a drowned rat. The rain stopped and the sun shone... weather Gods *******s.


you can have my karma tomorrow, I managed to just miss the rain getting back home


----------



## ianrauk (13 May 2014)

GrasB said:


> you can have my karma tomorrow, I managed to just miss the rain getting back home




Very nice of you squire.
Thanks, much appreciated


----------



## Shut Up Legs (13 May 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Very nice of you squire.
> Thanks, much appreciated
> 
> View attachment 45015


Your weather's just like mine this week (except for the rain you got). Perfect temperatures and minimal wind.


----------



## I like Skol (13 May 2014)

fossyant said:


> You just can't have a conversation like that driving, with a completely random person, and both be so friendly.


 It's funny. We tell our kids not to talk to strangers then they keep asking me "why did you start talking to that person?"

Perhaps we are the kind of people that nobody wants to sit next to on the bus Fossy?


----------



## BSRU (14 May 2014)

A beautiful morning for a commute, an easy day for me so just 43km ride in on the road bike, turned out alot quicker than expected(which was nice).


----------



## fossyant (14 May 2014)

I like Skol said:


> It's funny. We tell our kids not to talk to strangers then they keep asking me "why did you start talking to that person?"
> 
> Perhaps we are the kind of people that nobody wants to sit next to on the bus Fossy?


 
Oh well, talked to two randoms again on the way in.

Filtered past a load of traffic and was waiting at the lights next to Vernon Park, when a chap on a moped pulled up and started chatting. He was saying how none of the drivers were looking this morning, then saw me filtering down the 'chevrons' and thought 'he has the right idea'. Then caught a chap on a really nice BMC fast hybrid in bright yellow - I said how nice it was, then he took a tow from me from Stockport to Cheadle - I pointed out all the pot holes as he sat on my wheel, then bid him farewell as I was unfortunately on my short route as I'm in a meeting in a few minutes. Plus side the meeting is in a pub all day !!! No beer, but the coffee should be good.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 May 2014)

That is all.


----------



## MichaelO (14 May 2014)

fossyant said:


> Oh, will check that tomorrow. Didnt know you could do that. No wonder he was happy.


 Or use this http://labs.strava.com/flyby/ - post the ride address into the top box and "watch" the ride - it will tell you who you passed during the ride too.


----------



## Beebo (14 May 2014)

ianrauk said:


> It was lovely weather when I left work at 5.30pm. 10 minutes later the heavens opened, and got worse, and heavier... for all my hours long commute. I walked through the door at home like a drowned rat. The rain stopped and the sun shone... weather Gods *******s.


I must have been behind the rain, the roads were soaking but the sky was clear all the way home.
Anyway, this morning was bliss.


----------



## potsy (14 May 2014)

Lovely this morning with the sun out even at 6am, still a bit chilly but should warm up nicely for the ride home


----------



## I like Skol (14 May 2014)

potsy said:


> Lovely this morning with the sun out even at 6am, still a bit chilly but should warm up nicely for the ride home


It was lovely and warm just an hour later. When are you going to ditch the longs?


----------



## ianrauk (14 May 2014)

Doesn't anyone in London check the weather forecast before cycling to work? I know that some people feel the cold more then others, but jeez people.. you really don't need to dress for Arctic conditions. (Sorry CC'ers, I've just realised I've done this one before, so a TMN to me)

It was absolutely glorious cycling weather this morning. Sunny with that hint of warmth from the sun already at 7.30am & very little wind. Shorts and SS's all the way.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 May 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Doesn't anyone in London check the weather forecast before cycling to work? I know that some people feel the cold more then others, but jeez people.. you really don't need to dress for Arctic conditions. (Sorry CC'ers, I've just realised I've done this one before, so a TMN to me)
> 
> It was absolutely glorious cycling weather this morning. Sunny with that hint of warmth from the sun already at 7.30am & very little wind. Shorts and SS's all the way.



It was cold at 5:30 this morning in Leicester, I set off with a jacket and full fingered gloves on, I did stop and remove them later though, got to get those tan lines worked on


----------



## jagman.2003 (14 May 2014)

Despite damp conditions I thought I would try an alternative route home last night.
More direct but alot more hills. And then more hills. Unashamedly used the granny ring. I don't think I've used it on my hybrid before! Made a refreshing change to go that way. No towns at all, just some sleepy villages.
Got home damp & bike grubby but envigorated.

Morning ride in was helped by beautiful weather. Got some good times in. Glad I cleaned & oiled the bike last night. Trying to be more active with bike cleaning.


----------



## GrasB (14 May 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Doesn't anyone in London check the weather forecast before cycling to work? I know that some people feel the cold more then others, but jeez people.. you really don't need to dress for Arctic conditions. (Sorry CC'ers, I've just realised I've done this one before, so a TMN to me)
> 
> It was absolutely glorious cycling weather this morning. Sunny with that hint of warmth from the sun already at 7.30am & very little wind. Shorts and SS's all the way.


Fully covered this morning - light weight fleeced lycra shorts, leg warmers, arm warmers & microfibre/alcantara gloves with a double jersey. I'll drop the lighter jersey on the way home but the rest will stay.


----------



## ianrauk (14 May 2014)

jagman.2003 said:


> Despite damp conditions I thought I would try an alternative route home last night.
> More direct but alot more hills. And then more hills. Unashamedly used the granny ring. I don't think I've used it on my hybrid before! Made a refreshing change to go that way. No towns at all, just some sleepy villages.
> Got home damp & bike grubby but envigorated.
> 
> Morning ride in was helped by beautiful weather. Got some good times in. Glad I cleaned & oiled the bike last night. Trying to be more active with bike cleaning.




Nothing wrong with the granny ring on climbs, it'll save your knees.
And as regards to cleaning, if you are a regular cycle commuter, you must keep on top of bike maintenance and cleaning. Don't do that and your bike and wallet will not thank you.


----------



## ianrauk (14 May 2014)

GrasB said:


> Fully covered this morning - light weight fleeced lycra shorts, leg warmers, arm warmers & microfibre/alcantara gloves with a double jersey. I'll drop the lighter jersey on the way home but the rest will stay.



Yes boss.. but you're out in the sticks aren't ya


----------



## ska1903 (14 May 2014)

Visit from the fairy on my way into work today .. forgot my pump but was only 1 mile from home so walked back home and got the OH to give me a lift in instead. 
Good thing too as forgot i have a load of stuff to take home when i finish that i had forgotten about.


----------



## Stephen C (14 May 2014)

Had an interesting ride in this morning, nearly got taken out by another cyclist on quiet cyclepath, he was away with the fairies and came careering towards me. I then had a car pull out on me, had a good shout to get over that, then finally, pulled up at some lights, unclipped in good time, went to put my foot on the curb, and completely missed! Don't think too many people saw that...


----------



## GrasB (14 May 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Yes boss.. but you're out in the sticks aren't ya


It's also kit quality. These items aren't cheap but are for 5-20C air temps as they keep you warm but also allow a fair amount of airflow & are very free moving.


----------



## potsy (14 May 2014)

I like Skol said:


> It was lovely and warm just an hour later. When are you going to ditch the longs?


I've stopped wearing the winter longs, what more do you want? 

I wear shorts for a week or 2 in July, same as @fossyant


----------



## mangid (14 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It was cold at 5:30 this morning in Leicester, I set off with a jacket and full fingered gloves on, I did stop and remove them later though, got to get those tan lines worked on



Same here in Cambridge, tights, jacket, full fingered gloves, rather be too warm than cold.


----------



## Origamist (14 May 2014)

Quite an eventful first commute this morning from Sandbach. Coming through Middlewich an HGV overtakes me as the road narrows – I'm forced to hug the kerb, hoping that I won’t need to bunny hop onto the pavement – the trailer gets within a foot, but I stay on the road (lesson learnt on that stretch – primary from now on). Puncture in Hale – sorted in 5 mins. A few miles later on the canal path, some dullard narrow boat owner argues with a female cyclist who deftly managed to avoid his 3 dogs that were running hither and thither along the path and tells me to get a bell! I exchange pleasantries for 1 min and am back on my way.

If I didn’t stop for the puncture and foolishly try to reason with the boat owner, I would have done the distance in 85 mins.

More importantly, the weather was gorgeous, the roads and traffic were generally great, said hello to a few cyclists that I passed and, finally, Tatton Park at 8.30 is a sight to behold...


----------



## fossyant (14 May 2014)

potsy said:


> I've stopped wearing the winter longs, what more do you want?
> 
> I wear shorts for a week or 2 in July, same as @fossyant


 
I never wear shorts !!!


----------



## fossyant (14 May 2014)

Bah, just out from the meeting. Numb bum and the coffee was crappy instant. Nice hot lunch buffet though, and a doughnut this afternoon. Righty then, long route home in the sunshine.


----------



## tincaman (14 May 2014)

Going home last night at 11pm, hit a cycle path about 6ft wide and fenced both sides, came around the corner to be confronted with what looked like 8 small bunnies, 2 shot off through the fence, the rest froze, as I cycled through the middle of them I realized that they were actually fox cubs!


----------



## GrasB (14 May 2014)

A nice ride home except for the surprise ending about 1500m from home - B-BANG... both tyres blown no external damage to be seen .. Time to see what Vittoria have to day about it all.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 May 2014)

Lovely sunny commute home, todays commuting took me through 5000 commuting miles for the year. If I had gone direct to and from work it would have only been 810 miles, extended commutes, you can't beat 'em


----------



## DWiggy (14 May 2014)

An awesome ride home, extended the 10 to a 15 miler through the country side, some amazing views and lots of little bunnies and wildlife out and about , just can't beat it, who in there right mind would want to drive to work?


----------



## summerdays (14 May 2014)

Lovely commutes both ways! 

But the on the return journey, crossed an exit of a roundabout (the one leading to MOD and HP), and discovered they were digging up the pavement and they haven't left much space. Not looking forward to tomorrow morning's commute when there will be a lot more cyclists and pedestrians!


----------



## Origamist (14 May 2014)

Lovely evening - prob went a bit too fast as it was so nice (will pay for it tomorrow, I suspect). Saw a group of Manc Wheelers bimbling through Tatton Park - other than that, just roads and sunshine...


----------



## hennbell (14 May 2014)

Yesterday a women was riding her large bicycle shaped object in traffic whilst going very slow to check for can and bottles in the ditch. Speed limit was 60 kph and rumour is she was wobbling all over the place. She hit a car or a car hit her, depending on who you ask. 
Now I have to listen to every Tom, Dick and Harry going on about how unsafe cycling is. And how it should be the law that cyclist must stay on the sidewalk, there was no side walk where the incident occurred. The The next person pointed out that cyclist should be on the sidewalk as they travel at the same speed as pedestrians!

And to top it all off no one got hurt, woman was health enough to climb into the ambulance on her own power.

The poor woman wrecked my day by getting into it with someones car.


----------



## Exile (14 May 2014)

Second day in s/s jersey and my brand spanking new arm warmers and I've come to the conclusion these things are pure Voodoo! Somehow they're both warmer than the long sleeve jersey when I'm setting off, but cooler once I get warmed up. They've made for the most comfortable rides in I've had since I started commuting. 

Bike racks near reception were off limits at work. Apparently the old rack was being torn out and replaced with 10 new Sheffield stands so off I went to bung my bike into the over crowded and filthy bike store. After a bit of acrobatics to I managed to get the bike locked up and marvelled at the number of bikes locked with flimsy cabled. I guess the padlock on the gate gave then a sense of security, ignoring the fact one of the 'walls' was no more than a waist high fence...

Looked like the fitting of new stands was progressing well as I headed home, so hopefully I'll be able to lock up to them tomorrow morning.


----------



## fossyant (14 May 2014)

Good ride other than one idiot. At a set of lights where oncoming traffic has a right filter before my lanes are on green. Ease off as usual, and one car pushes the gamble, but next guy goes for it as I am already in his line. I slow and he stops.

I then spot him on the phone which he then drops as he is now blocking two lanes of traffic. Told him 'put the effing phone down you stupid git'. Got an eff off back. Ah well there is a reason using phones whilst driving is illegal, he just proved it.


----------



## dave r (14 May 2014)

A better day than yesterday, got up to sunshine, sun was still shining when I left for work, had to work a bit into a headwind but a nice routine ride in, the ride home was the same nice and routine, that was till I got close to home and encountered my nomination for idiot of the week, road narrows coming past a junction then widens again a few hundred yards later, lots of oncoming traffic, I take primary to stop dangerous overtakes and can end up with a queue by the time I get to the wide part, tonight I can hear a motorbike behind me, fifty yards before the road widens he comes past, engine bellowing as he accelerates hard travelling between forty and fifty mph, on the pavement , just past me he hops back onto the road, when I get to the lights he's at the head of the queue with half a dozen cars behind him, when the lights change he stalls it, when he starts it he wheelie's away and disappears down the road at a great rate of knots, what a plonker!


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (14 May 2014)

Lovely night for a random change of direction on a sunny evening detour, found a lovely bridleway mostly rideable on a tourer with road tyres save for one wet slippery rocky section, zig zagging rather easily up an otherwise steep hill.

Makes me realise how lucky I am to live where I do..only 10 miles on top of my normal urban commute brings winding hills, springtime gamboling lambs and country lanes with enough climbing to call it a "ride" - and of course the reward of a couple of miles fast descent, and very little main road riding at all.


----------



## BSRU (15 May 2014)

Rest day for me, so a nice lie in until 6.30(bliss), then a short 20km almost leisurely ride into work.
One incident of note, on a road with a bus lane, just before the bus lane there is a bus stop.
I see a bus stopping to let someone off, I assume it will be a short stop as it is virtually empty.
I couldn't see the point of overtaking it only to have it behind me all the way in the bus lane, plus I turn off just up ahead so I freewheel slowly up to the back of the bus.
Just as the bus is getting ready to set off, a person in cycling gear on a slicked up MTB attempts to overtake the bus.
When they are just about level with me they realise the bus is moving off so they decide to cut back in behind the bus, forgetting there is already someone there(me). 
This causes me to slow to let the person in, although I have no choice since a collision would have ensued.
Then the person demonstrates their demon speed or lack off as I scoot past and pull away very very easily.
The person demonstrated a lack of road sense, empathy for other road users and an over estimation of their ability.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 May 2014)

Getting warmer, I stopped about 5 miles earlier than yesterday to remove jacket and gloves.


----------



## I like Skol (15 May 2014)

Another lovely, sun drenched commute completed in just shorts and short sleeves .

Nearly didn't make it this morning though as within about ¼ mile of leaving work some stupid bint pulled out of a road on my left, turning right, across the front of me and the van that was following closely behind. Full on emergency stop from me with back wheel skittering around under braking and luckily the van driver was on the ball too and avoided me while giving the car driver a good blast of the horn. How she failed to spot me AND a large van, approaching at 30 mph I just don't know, either didn't care or didn't look? If she had got me at least I was in the right place, she was coming out of the entrance to Stepping Hill hospital, probably one of the selfish people that use the hospital as a shortcut to miss the traffic lights at Sainsbury's.

Rest of the journey was a blast on my summer road bike..... whoosh!


----------



## GrasB (15 May 2014)

Today's commute sound track was provided by Chevrolet feat. Rotrex twins. Sadly no cyclists' karma today


----------



## DWiggy (15 May 2014)

Glorious ride in...love it! makes up for those cold rainy, windy days!


----------



## Origamist (15 May 2014)

Shorts and short sleeve jersey too - another fine ride in with a gentle tailwind.

Feeling a bit tired at work - I think it is less the distance, and more the speed I am travelling at. Actually, it's probably a combination of both. Min calorie intake is now going to have to be 4500.

The goslings were out in force this morning along the canal. I received a few hisses from their protective parents and dodged their green shoot which sticks to bike frames surprisingly well.

Def going to get a fixed for this commute - I want to keep it simple. Should be OK on a 50/16, but will have a bail out gear of 50/18 for windy days.


----------



## jagman.2003 (15 May 2014)

First time for three consecutive commutes. Will be eighty miles this week so far. I know plenty on here do more, but it's a milestone for me. Over took a group of four cyclists on a hill! So legs still had some go in them.


----------



## MisterStan (15 May 2014)

jagman.2003 said:


> First time for three consecutive commutes. Will be eighty miles this week so far. I know plenty on here do more, but it's a milestone for me. Over took a group of four cyclists on a hill! So legs still had some go in them.


Addictive isn't it!


----------



## tincaman (15 May 2014)

tincaman said:


> Going home last night at 11pm, hit a cycle path about 6ft wide and fenced both sides, came around the corner to be confronted with what looked like 8 small bunnies, 2 shot off through the fence, the rest froze, as I cycled through the middle of them I realized that they were actually fox cubs!


They were there again last night in exactly the same place, I imagine that home is quite close by. Only two this time, one ran away through the fence, the other I had to follow slowly for a few yards before it too dived sideways.


----------



## Stephen C (15 May 2014)

Lovely weather today, almost too hot! Lots of cyclists out this evening, which is always good, and thanks to cycling through the winter, overtaking them all was no problem!!!


----------



## 400bhp (15 May 2014)

Origamist said:


> Shorts and short sleeve jersey too - another fine ride in with a gentle tailwind.
> 
> Feeling a bit tired at work - I think it is less the distance, and more the speed I am travelling at. Actually, it's probably a combination of both. Min calorie intake is now going to have to be 4500.
> 
> ...



Saw you this evening, crossing Delahays Rd and Hale Rd. I was coming up to the lights at Hale Rd.

On another day I would have followed and rode with you for a bit, but had to get back for the OH to get out on her bike. Another time.


----------



## 400bhp (15 May 2014)

Had a couple of SMIDSYS on the last 2 commutes, both within 100 yards of each other.

#1. Driver pulls out of a side road on my right and turning right. She had completely misjudged my speed (had this several times on the same junction) as I was travelling at c. 23mph. Just rode alongside her and gave her some friendlyish banter. 

#2. Driver pulls out on me turning left at a mini r'about at Waitrose (terrible road layout really as it's slightly blind) and I was going straight on. I had time to react and she accelerated really slowly. Fark it, on the inside and in front. She stopped dead as she clearly was shocked at the cyclist going past her who she had failed to notice.


----------



## fossyant (15 May 2014)

Another 36 miler day and on the bike 4 times. Tomorrow should be similar but on the bike 3 times... Should hit 500km Strava challenge tomorrow. I notice @400bhp hit this today. Bit sore as this is the the first big mile month after Jan and Feb nearly finished me off. Op site bit sore, and scar tissue not comfy, but not as bad as previously


----------



## Ollie W (15 May 2014)

Had a nice extra route home via the Itchen bridge, thanks to my Garmin Touring deciding that was the best way to add 5 miles to my trip home. Alas, I also ended up with loose spokes in both my wheels. Guess I'll have to have a go at tightening them as I'm skint and can't get it trued until pay day.


----------



## potsy (15 May 2014)

Was that warm coming home tonight I had to pull up the sleeves of my winter jacket


----------



## .stu (15 May 2014)

It was so nice I took the long way home and did 16.5 miles instead of my usual 13. The roads were so much smoother tho and it only took me 50 mins and I wasn't even tired when I got home. Will go that way again. Damn you cyclechatters, I'm supposed to be a fast commuter who's only in it for the moneysaving...


----------



## Exile (15 May 2014)

Pushed myself hard this morning, gained nothing, paid for my stupidity on the return leg. Felt like cycling through treacle it was that hard to turn the pedals with my legs-o-jelly. 

Rather achy now, but I'm less than 13 miles from the weekend and the ability to cast off the added weight of locks, clothes and miscellaneous work stuff. Riding an unladen bike after a week of loaded-down commuting is such a fantastic feeling.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (15 May 2014)

Somehow on last nights ride, ended up with something metallic embedded in my disc rotor and front brake, although set up fine, pads contacting rotor - no brakes whatsoever

So no detours into the peak district for me today - not until sorted - not a high geared nexus 3-speed with balloon tyres anyway!


----------



## Bay Runner (15 May 2014)

Nice cycle into work around the Bay in the warm sunshine this evening.
Ps Where were all these other cyclists during the winter?


----------



## GrasB (16 May 2014)

A lovely morning commute by bike, had to be a bit careful at the start as it was wildlife city out in the countryside this morning 

The weather is making me start to feel like I'm still in Italy ... just someone has moved all of the mountain range somewhere else


----------



## BSRU (16 May 2014)

A fantastic 63km, with over 650m of going up, ride in this morning, beautiful weather and some serious SCR after 40km.
After 40km I was humming myself a congratulatory song for commuting 200 miles this week and still feeling good.
A young guy on a nice Giant rode bike goes past me, both saying morning to each other. Then the SCR started.
He pulled away 30 or 40 metres on the first climb but then the gap stopped growing and it started to come down.
About 1.5km later I was back behind him, just off to his right so I was not drafting.
He was fast, I was fast unfortunately he seemed to have more endurance, about 400 metres later I had to turn off which was probably a good thing as I had no idea how much longer I would have maintained that pace.
Heart and lungs were fine just my legs didn't want to play ball.
I enjoyed it so much.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (16 May 2014)

It's Friday, and I'm home, the ride was good, and takeaway reward pizza awaits. That is all.


----------



## simon the viking (16 May 2014)

I normally shake my head and mutter T***t under my breath at close overtakes/pull outs etc and then forget about it..... But this morning I encountered a real nobber....

I was cycling down a side street when a guy coming towards me decides to do a 3 point turn and block the road sideways after 20 seconds of patience by me he still hasn't moved so I cycle round him, at the T Junction at the end of the street, I'm by the middle line waiting to turn right... he pulls alongside (in turn left position) and starts edging diagonally towards revving his engine...... the conversation went like this.... And afterwards I realised I hadn't sworn once.....

Me: EXCUSE ME!
Him: What?
Me: You pulled across me up there and now your revving your engine and coming too close.....
He shrugs his shoulders and puts his fingers to his lips to say ssshhhhhhh........
Me: Whatever!
I cycle off he then pulls out behind he then overtakes me (giving me enough room surprisingly) revving far too high.......

He was probably in his 60's and one day he will do something like this to some angry bloke on steroids (either in a car or on a bike) and he will get punched......

If there is such a thing as karma he will burn his clutch out driving like that and come and see me for a new one..... 


As I said I normally forget about things within a minute but today...............


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 May 2014)

Had a look at the commuter last night and decided it needs a bit of TLC, definitely needs a new chain, knowing me I have left it to long and will need a new cassette as well, plus I think the pads could do with being changed. So used that as an excuse and came to work on the road bike this morning, despite Friday legs my it was my fastest commute for a while with the only thing spoiling it was the need to go to work


----------



## number3 (16 May 2014)

The worst thing about commuting to work is reaching your destination.


----------



## BSRU (16 May 2014)

number3 said:


> The worst thing about commuting to work is reaching your destination.


It's a necessary evil required to fund bike related purchases.


----------



## simon the viking (16 May 2014)

number3 said:


> The worst thing about commuting to work is reaching your destination.


Work seems to interrupt a 15 mile (round trip) cycle ride......


----------



## Origamist (16 May 2014)

400bhp said:


> Saw you this evening, crossing Delahays Rd and Hale Rd. I was coming up to the lights at Hale Rd.
> 
> On another day I would have followed and rode with you for a bit, but had to get back for the OH to get out on her bike. Another time.


 
Please do - 90 mins of my own company is torture! I'm sure you could survive 15 mins of my gibbering through Tatton Park...

Arrived at work today with 9 flies stuck to my face - is this a record?

Apologies to the taxi driver I cut up at a RaB at Timperley - I was just being an impatient twunt. I also need to pay more attention at junctions generally as I am getting lazy as I hardly have to deal with many, any more.

Canadian Goose tried to peck my foot today, so I hissed back. Didn't seem to have any effect.

Another beautiful morning and great ride. The last 3 days have been a commuting honeymoon for me - I expect normal service to resume next week!


----------



## MickL (16 May 2014)

Had my first WTF moment this morning, in a very very long time. Stationary van, driver was getting into the front so, quick check behind me me, all clear apart from a black BMW holding back, so I pull out to give me and the van driver some space and the knobber in the BMW decides to overtake and pass within touching distance , making me wobble towards the van driver and his open door. Lots of cursing, but in the end its a lovely day out there and Ive just eaten a blueberry muffin


----------



## I like Skol (16 May 2014)

MickL said:


> .................... and Ive just eaten a blueberry muffin


For a moment I thought that said 'a bluebottle muffin'. I know the warm weather is bringing out the little flying critters but that is taking it a bit far


----------



## Beebo (16 May 2014)

I pulled up along side a van this morning with both rear doors open.
I asked the driver if he knew both rear doors were open, he didnt and seemed please that someone had told him.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (16 May 2014)

Last night I make my way round a mini roundabout and the car in front decides to stop suddenly then just wait. The exits are clear. While other cars arrive I realise the passenger in the car is messing with the sat nav on the window. They obviously thought that was a great place to check their route. Twats. But this mornings commute was bliss, maybe because I took my favourite bike, suns shinning and looking forward to an extended commute round the country lanes later


----------



## fossyant (16 May 2014)

Nice out. Club jersey on today, so I had to behave. 19 miles into Manchester, another 6 out now, and 14 home later. Just passed 500km for the month so far.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (16 May 2014)

I like Skol said:


> For a moment I thought that said 'a bluebottle muffin'. I know the warm weather is bringing out the little flying critters but that is taking it a bit far


We don't make muffins out of bluebottles, we just avoid them


----------



## jagman.2003 (16 May 2014)

number3 said:


> The worst thing about commuting to work is reaching your destination.


Someone asked me yesterday, did I ever feel like I want to keep on riding if it's a sunny day? I answered yes, but I generally try & ride as hard as I can, so I don't mind getting off the bike for a while & have a rest at work.


----------



## EthelF (16 May 2014)

I had already decided to attend tomorrow's Big Ride before the driver of a Nisa delivery lorry decided to reinforce this intention on Embankment this morning by passing ridiculously closely even though he had about a metre of space free to the lane lines to the right, and another lane to the right of that.
A pity really as it's been a fantastically enjoyable commuting week other than that. Personally I blame my colleague, usually he's a great idiot-magnet on my route, but he wasn't riding this morning.


----------



## BSRU (16 May 2014)

A excellent day all round, my first 100km commute day


----------



## summerdays (16 May 2014)

Beautiful commute both ways though the roads were really quiet this morning and temperature perfect might just beat the home commute! Also met a large cargo bike on the Bristol ring road this morning, who replied to my good morning.


----------



## Exile (16 May 2014)

First full five day week of commuting. That deserves a pint and a chippy supper I think!

In other news, I appear to have developed, manufactured and fitted a cloaking device to my bike whilst I slept. That or the drivers who tried to share the same bit of road I was using just didn't care I was there. First was on the way in when a left turning taxi came very close to turning in to the side of me, never mind across the front of me. The second was on the way home when a car just drove off the forecourt of a shop and took his time moving back to his side of the road. Sometimes I do wonder if I should carry stink bombs and just pop one through the open window of any car who acts like a fool

At least the weather was nice enough to me, which lifted my mood a bit, and had a nice little chat at some lights with another cyclist whilst we were stopped at some lights which was nice too, even if it does mean I nearly missed it when the lights went green.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 May 2014)

BSRU said:


> A excellent day all round, my first 100km commute day



About time


----------



## Origamist (17 May 2014)

Almost bonked last night. Felt weak and light headed for the last 5 miles. Had no gels, so that was my fault.

In a bit of a bind, as can't spend more than 90mins each on the commute, so need a 19.5 to 20mph min av speed over the distance, regardless of the conditions. Will have to give up the crisps and work on the endurance. A Wednesday rest day looks like an increasingly sensible option.


----------



## uclown2002 (17 May 2014)

You need gels on a 90 min commute?


----------



## Origamist (17 May 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> You need gels on a 90 min commute?



On a Friday, into a headwind, I need a thick crust pizza, not a gel...


----------



## EthelF (17 May 2014)

Context: Van driver has pulled aside at side road to let oncoming car pass. I am cycling a little way behind the car. Van pulls out in my direction. Road is quite narrow, parked cars mean it really is only single file traffic. In consequence, I nearly put a scratch down parked car's side as I avoid aforementioned van.

Additional information: I live in the corner house next to side road where van driver had pulled in. Thus car that nearly got scratched was that of friendly neighbour.

Conclusion: Don't call dickhead van driver a dickhead outside one's own house. This avoids the need to insert an additional local circuit to ascertain whether said dickhead van driver has 1) heard one's assertion that he is a dickhead van driver, 2) upon reflection on dickhead-like behaviour, taken umbrage at being called a dickhead and 3) decided to act as said dickhead accordingly.

Fortunately, dickhead van driver was either deaf or remorseful, or just couldn't be arsed. But still, I'm 42, for pity's sake, will I EVER learn?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (18 May 2014)

Having finished the shifter adjustments after replacing my shifter cables, and also the handlebar tape, and having installed a GoPro on the seat post facing backwards, it was a good commute this "morning" . To make room for the rear GoPro, I had to remove the Topeak Dynapack saddlebag, replacing it with a top-tube mounted bag, and was surprised at how much quieter the bike was! It seems that the dynapack saddlebag was making more noise than I'd realised.

The helmet-mounted GoPro generated 14GB of video for my ride to work, and the rear GoPro about 10GB, and that's just for the ride to work: the ride home is about 50% more time. I'll be making a video of my commute, showing the front and rear views simultaneously, probably top and bottom, because they record at 1080p with 16x9 aspect ratio. I just need to find video-editing software that will let me do that: any suggestions?


----------



## Nigeyy (19 May 2014)

Friday: I decide (perhaps unwisely) to cycle in as the weather forecast calls for a shower later in the day, past 6:00pm. No problem I thought, as I cycled cheerily in knowing I'd be leaving work at 5:00pm. I'll be out in plenty of time to get my kids (as my wife is away).

What happened: delayed at work getting out as a meeting overran, got out at 5:15pm..... no problem.... I'll just get going. Look out of the window and its p**sing it down. Oh well, that's what I have mudguards for. Get to bike, in a hurry, swing leg over bike..... pun*cture fairy at work in rear wheel! I have not had a visit in hundreds -maybe well over a thousand -miles. I couldn't believe it. Fumbled around in pouring rain changing inner tube, not pleasant.

The only day when I was late, it was raining, and I *had* to be somewhere. Unbelievable. What are the chances?


----------



## GrasB (19 May 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> You need gels on a 90 min commute?


Depends on how fast/hard you ride. You ideally want to replace the energy you burnt in-ride rather than post-ride so the body has lots of energy left over to aid recovery. 

For most 90 min rides I do nutrition management is needed as I tend to ride on the swift end of the scale, from my impressions of Orgamist he rides in the same way.


----------



## BSRU (19 May 2014)

What a disaster, a painful bang the back of my left heel on a piece metal gardening machinery on Friday evening. Stupidly tried to ride Saturday morning but had to abandon it after 6km. Nice big very sore lump on ankle(the tendon I think, very painful if pointing the toes, like walking down stairs or cycling.
Desperate to cycle to work this morning but the lump is still there, although almost gone and not sore but still a little painful when walking down stairs.


----------



## Stephen C (19 May 2014)

Sun, tail wind and fresh legs... 'nuf said


----------



## MichaelO (19 May 2014)

+= +


----------



## Shut Up Legs (19 May 2014)

MichaelO said:


> += +


I second that!  Not that Melbourne had much of , thanks to Autumn and a bit of , but the  was very enjoyable, due to

no incidents;
legs felt fantastic;
helmet-mounted and rear camera were being used for the first day, and performed very well.
Now I've worked up an  and look forward to .


----------



## GrasB (19 May 2014)

Cool but not cold morning & lots of sun... I still want to know what they've done with the mountains & why my office is in Italy 



victor said:


> Now I've worked up an  and look forward to .


Surely that's "Now I've worked up an  and look forward to ." ??


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 May 2014)

Wore my Yorkshire Grand Depart jersey this morning and whilst it didn't make me any faster, it did make me think I looked cool, might be time to ditch the helmet and don a cap.


----------



## ianrauk (19 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Wore my Yorkshire Grand Depart jersey this morning and whilst it didn't make me any faster, it did make me think I looked cool,* might be time to ditch the helmet and don a cap*.



Set yourself free......


----------



## Shut Up Legs (19 May 2014)

... hmmm, no post-dinner snacks for me tonight. Almost bed-time, so I can get up at _stupid-o'clock_ without feeling... errr... stupidly tired.


----------



## Origamist (19 May 2014)

GrasB said:


> Depends on how fast/hard you ride. You ideally want to replace the energy you burnt in-ride rather than post-ride so the body has lots of energy left over to aid recovery.
> 
> For most 90 min rides I do nutrition management is needed as I tend to ride on the swift end of the scale, from my impressions of Orgamist he rides in the same way.


 
That's pretty much it. I'm putting down quite a few watts over the distance in the 90 min time frame - if I was taking it easy it would take me 120 mins and I would be fine - I just don't have 2 hours though...

Nice ride again, got caught by a shower in Sale, but it was warm so I was almost dry when I got to work.

Seven different types of road kill spotted today. Was sad to see a buzzard had been hit.


----------



## .stu (19 May 2014)

Went a slightly longer route to work this morning (extra 1/2 mile or so), but it's flatter, so managed an average speed of 21 mph


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 May 2014)

MichaelO said:


> += +


It's also good to add some into the equation, post ride of course...


----------



## AboutLee (19 May 2014)

Todays tale consist of me being cut up by a new driver (P plate). Came up to round about going straight over car was about foot away from me when over taking decides she would like to turn off cutting me up. She knew I was there cause she spent a while behind me but clearly I wasn't going fast enough. Only knew she was turning cause she indicated, which saved me from taking a hit.

Didn't even flinch when I gave her a few words. Other drivers shaking their heads as they knew what happened.


----------



## Downward (19 May 2014)

Evening all, rather than a new thread can anyone offer advice after been bumped from behind ? Scrubbed a bit off my tyre but I'm just concerned about the wheel as it's a 200 mile 1 month old bike !

I carried on for another 10 miles didn't really notice anything


----------



## DWiggy (19 May 2014)

Aghhh my front gatorskins finally had it after a good few thousand miles of puncturless cycling, had two in the last four rides and can now start to see the canvas showing.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (19 May 2014)

One of the best rides home ever.
29 mph along the flat sections of the busway near the windmill.
Almost makes up for all the bad weather this year!


----------



## videoman (19 May 2014)

10.5 miles this morning no problem after waiting for the torrential rain to finish at 7.45am but 10.5 miles this afternoon a different story, very hot and a strong headwind most of the way home.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 May 2014)

Downward said:


> Evening all, rather than a new thread can anyone offer advice after been bumped from behind ? Scrubbed a bit off my tyre but I'm just concerned about the wheel as it's a 200 mile 1 month old bike !
> 
> I carried on for another 10 miles didn't really notice anything



Bumped behind from what? If you are on rim brakes and they aren't rubbing and no spokes are broken the wheel is probably okay but to be on the safe side I would get yourself down to the lbs and get them to give it the once over


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 May 2014)

Lovely sunny commute home, but blimey it was windy. Broke the back of my Satmap tonight, luckily I saw it go and grabbed it before it went all over the road, even more luckily I have a spare back for it.


----------



## ianrauk (19 May 2014)

It was hot and windy tonight, made for a very hard commute home. oh yes a belly full of crispy duck, pancake rolls, spicy prawns and Chinese beers didn't help much either. Got to love business lunches..


----------



## Downward (19 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Bumped behind from what? If you are on rim brakes and they aren't rubbing and no spokes are broken the wheel is probably okay but to be on the safe side I would get yourself down to the lbs and get them to give it the once over



A car
I have my service next week, might just ask them to look. To be fair the wheel has taken more of a battering downhill on the crap roads


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (19 May 2014)

Unusually, not too windy around here.

Not a long ride but I love being able to get this out of a 14.5 mile commute home (4.5 miles is the normal non-detour). Not enough to even nearly tire, but enough to dump the stresses of a Monday at work


----------



## summerdays (19 May 2014)

Morning commute, really warm for 8am!

Evening commute, well the most noteworthy moment was seeing a Mum shouting at a child behind to keep up. The child was balling her eyes out and dragging a bike (20inch) in one hand, whilst holding the front wheel in the other. Moments hesitation - should I get involved, decide I can't let a child barely bigger than the bike drag it along the pavement, so offered to put the wheel back on. The mum keeps telling me she told the child to leave the bike at school (in other words it's her own fault). But I suggest it will be easier to push if it's back in the bike. Then realise the wheel is flat! I ended up giving her a puncture repair kit and pumping up the tyre (seemed to stay up in the short term). In not sure the mum appreciated my help but the child did!


----------



## martint235 (20 May 2014)

A successful morning of scalping today. There I was minding my own business when I caught up to two roadies actually racing each other already by the looks of it. She's on what looked like a Dogma (it looked melted anyway) with Sky shorts and a yellow jersey, he was on the ubiquitous Spesh and also with a yellow jersey (shouldn't you at least _pretend_ to be quick if you're going to wear yellow?). So anyway there you are pretending to be Lizzie Armistead racing Chris Froome through the streets of SE London when a fat bloke cruises past on a single speed. Wouldn't you give up and go home?


----------



## number3 (20 May 2014)

martint235 said:


> A successful morning of scalping today. There I was minding my own business when I caught up to two roadies actually racing each other already by the looks of it. She's on what looked like a Dogma (it looked melted anyway) with Sky shorts and a yellow jersey, he was on the ubiquitous Spesh and also with a yellow jersey (shouldn't you at least _pretend_ to be quick if you're going to wear yellow?). So anyway there you are pretending to be Lizzie Armistead racing Chris Froome through the streets of SE London when a fat bloke cruises past on a single speed. Wouldn't you give up and go home?


no-one likes a show off.


----------



## MisterStan (20 May 2014)

I set my fastest ever average speed for a commute last night; 21.8 mph for 18 miles, there was a little help from a tailwind, but i'm giving most of the credit to my legs. 

This morning was a bit different, we had a very quick rain shower which was welcome TBH as it did cool me down a bit. Quite how @martinclive managed to stay upright as he took the corner at Staples in Cambridge, I don't know. A new pair of shorts will be required for the run home I suspect. Chapeau for the bike handling skills!


----------



## HLaB (20 May 2014)

The only thing of note last night was a left hook from a 4x4 but it was predictable and easy to handle on the fixie. Took around 12 miles instead of 1.8miles, on another night I would have went further as the weather was beautiful but I had things on my mind.
This morning was just the 2.4miles route and nothing particular happened except it looked like the weather was changed; I think it'll be a hot and muggy day :-/


----------



## GrasB (20 May 2014)

Note to SCR wannabies - pushing hard down hill to catch & pass someone who's clearly not pushing on the tops is only going to lead to having your legs ripped off when you get to the uphill section. It's even more funny when you make some sarcy comment as you pass. 



MisterStan said:


> Quite how @martinclive managed to stay upright as he took the corner at Staples in Cambridge, I don't know. A new pair of shorts will be required for the run home I suspect. Chapeau for the bike handling skills!


Gone all slippery or did someone jump the lights & avoiding action required?


----------



## Fubar (20 May 2014)

Went from setting a PB yesterday morning to work to one of my slowest rides this morning - wee headwind the whole way and I didn't feel like I had anything in my legs today. Also got burned by a guy on a mountain bike who looked like he wasn't even trying (low cadence, sitting upright, smiling) and disappeared suspiciously fast into the distance - I wondered at the time whether it was an electric bike, it didn't look electric though there was a hum of sorts - perhaps that was just my pride being p*nctured... :/


----------



## MisterStan (20 May 2014)

GrasB said:


> Gone all slippery or did someone jump the lights & avoiding action required?


Slippery when wet! There was a huge patch of (probably) diesel on the Elizabeth Way/Chesterton Road RAB too.


----------



## Origamist (20 May 2014)

Wet underfoot, but no rain. The wind was swirling around a bit so it was difficult to get a steady rhythm.

Getting used to the route and don't think it needs any tweaking.

Am thinking about getting a Genesis Flyer or Kona Paddy Wagon for commuting duties as they have road geometry, but will wait for the sales. The Revolution Track did catch my eye as it's cheap, but the angles are steep. I could put a carbon fork on and it would still be cheaper than the Kona and Genesis.


----------



## MichaelO (20 May 2014)

Origamist said:


> Am thinking about getting a Genesis Flyer or Kona Paddy Wagon for commuting duties


I'm considering exactly the same (along with Pearsons Now you see me) for winter. Will _try_ & hold off until later in the year, but I can imagine I'll get itchy fingers & buy one before the sales!!


----------



## martinclive (20 May 2014)

GrasB said:


> Gone all slippery or did someone jump the lights & avoiding action required?


Yep - just that thin film of water, a poor road surface, reverse camber, probably a bit of oil and to be honest - just a bit too much speed for the conditions!

I should know better - have had the back end of my car twitch on that corner at perfectly respectable speeds and have warned people about it before...........but unscathed thank goodness


----------



## AboutLee (20 May 2014)

Easy morning lights were green 90% of the way which helped getting to work faster. Was also over taken by another MTB on the uphill part which I chased after but got pee'd off when he turned off at the top haha, but then made me look like I was racing myself haha.


----------



## summerdays (20 May 2014)

Saw tons of ambulances this morning, all not in a rush, took me a while to work out they were probably transferring patients from Frenchay hospital which closes at the end of the week to Southmead's new hospital. 

In one of those drifting brain cell moments I thought I could drag a bed behind my bike since my route went nearby both hospitals. Then the sensible (lazy?) half of my brain over ruled the daft half to point out how much it would weigh, plus the machinery and someone to operate it.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (20 May 2014)

Another blistering ride home, at this rate I may have reconsider my application for the SKY Pro Team, (Seniors of course!)


----------



## potsy (20 May 2014)

Half a piggin' mile from home and the downpour started, good job it's so warm


----------



## Exile (20 May 2014)

Last day's commuting until June so it made sense the Road Gods would make up for it and throw a few idiots at me. 

Ride in had two drivers who didn't understand what indicators were for. The second one also blocked me from coming past him and filtering to up to the lights by sitting in the cycle lane, which was less than considerate and I might have actually said something impolite at him (first time for everything I guess). There was also a van who pushed me to the kerb as the road narrowed and the cycle lane disappeared. That was totally avoidable if I'd been more sensible and braked as soon as I realised he was going to keep squeezing me, but I still had a bit of adrenaline in the system after the last driver and the stubborn part of me more focused on making a point than giving up my position won out over my better judgement.

Ride home wasn't quite as eventful but still had its fair share of fun with(out) indicators, along with the realisation I need to find a route which avoids me coming up Cavendish Street from the university and continuing onto the contraflow cycle lane as the junction of Cavendish Street and Oxford Road seems to just be a near constant stream of drivers attempting to right-cross me After another clear case of SMIDGAF there today it's becoming a massive fun-leech and threatens to spoil an otherwise generally pleasant commute home.


----------



## GrasB (21 May 2014)

Lead legs today... thing is yesterday was an active recovery day so was taking it nice & easy 



martinclive said:


> Yep - just that thin film of water, a poor road surface, reverse camber, probably a bit of oil and to be honest - just a bit too much speed for the conditions!
> 
> I should know better - have had the back end of my car twitch on that corner at perfectly respectable speeds and have warned people about it before...........but unscathed thank goodness


3 words: Schwalbe Ultremo Aqua


----------



## AboutLee (21 May 2014)

Wasn't even 6am and got in to an argument.

Took primary position going around the roundabout and did my hand signals as you do and took a quick glance to notice a silver Mazda right behind me about 3ft away. So I swapped sides looking over my shoulder and gave the driver a hand signal to say your to close. The driver does no more and stuck his two fingers up then rolled down his window and that's when the argument started.

I think some people just don't have time to wait a few seconds. Some people may think 3ft is loads of room it's not when your just setting off trying to change gears. All it would of took was my chain to jump or get stuck and I would of been hit.


----------



## martint235 (21 May 2014)

Lizzie and Chris from yesterday had a mate out with them today (actually didn't see Lizzie today which is a shame as she was more attractive than Chris). New mate was a pain in the ****, RLJing, headphone wearing t**t though. If you're going as fast as you can and I pass you, it tends to mean I'm quicker than you. So at those few red lights you did stop at, why did you feel you had to park your lardy **** right in front of me?

Does it show I'm not having a good day?


----------



## mangid (21 May 2014)

Glorious morning, cool to start with, but then the sun got over the hedges and warmed the legs up, and arm warmers rolled down

BUT .....

Am I alone in feeling the pain of other peoples bikes. Knocks, rattles, squeaking dry chains aplenty this morning :-(


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (21 May 2014)

Got up early, left early, at about 6.45, so many cycling on the busway this morning, so good to see, but tomorrows weather looks rubbish so I will be getting the bus!


----------



## BSRU (21 May 2014)

A gentile 41km ride in this morning testing out my left ankle, even spurned the opportunity for some SCR.
It did seem my right leg was doing most of the work with the left leg just along for the ride.


----------



## MisterStan (21 May 2014)

mangid said:


> Glorious morning, cool to start with, but then the sun got over the hedges and warmed the legs up, and arm warmers rolled down
> 
> BUT .....
> 
> Am I alone in feeling the pain of other peoples bikes. Knocks, rattles, squeaking dry chains aplenty this morning :-(


I saw or rather heard a guy with what must have been a contender for the world's driest chain this morning. Made my fillings hurt it did.


----------



## mangid (21 May 2014)

MisterStan said:


> I saw or rather heard a guy with what must have been a contender for the world's driest chain this morning. Made my fillings hurt it did.



Yep, that's one of the ones I was thinking of. The chain was clean, but totally lacking lubrication, I have no idea how he could stand it. If I had oil with me I would have offered him some on the spot, just for some peace and quiet. Have some little sealed tubes of lube from various goodie bags, maybe I should start carrying them with me ;-)

According to flyby you can't have been much more than 30-20s behind me for a large part of the busway this morning.


----------



## apb (21 May 2014)

A great big chunk of glass in my back tyre this morning. Two people asked if i had everything i need while i was fixing the puncture. That's one more than last time or 100% increase in niceness.


----------



## GrasB (21 May 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Got up early, left early, at about 6.45, so many cycling on the busway this morning, so good to see, but tomorrows weather looks rubbish so I will be getting the bus!


6:45? left early?...Lazy man!... I'd been at work for about 1 3/4 hours when you left


----------



## Biscuit (21 May 2014)

Entertaining ride in today. Just out of Linton heading towards Cambs, 4x4 towing empty grass cutting trailer overtakes. Hits cat's eyes, right hand ramp drops down with a mighty crash, staying attached to trailer, sparks off the road.
At this point driver breaks, and I am heading for back of trailer and sparking ramp. Wish I'd had video running. Can't get the theme tune for the italian job out of my head since. I guess I'm lucky it stayed attached to vehicle. 

I'm off to lie down for a bit.


----------



## Origamist (21 May 2014)

Beautiful blue skies this morning and whilst the legs felt like blocks of wood for the first 5 miles, I soon loosened up. So much so, that I added a third of a mile onto my commute. Crazy days!

Last night, a driver beeped at me repeatedly in Knutsford. When I turned round, they were waving at me - I think it was a case of mistaken identity. I waved back all the same.

In Middlewich, (think Crewe, but with _less_ rough and ready charm) I was filtering to the right of traffic and a driver shouted at me "You can't do that". I ignored him, and continued happily on my way...

On the train tomorrow as it work drinks and the plan is to get hammered. I have Friday off too!


----------



## MisterStan (21 May 2014)

mangid said:


> Yep, that's one of the ones I was thinking of. The chain was clean, but totally lacking lubrication, I have no idea how he could stand it. If I had oil with me I would have offered him some on the spot, just for some peace and quiet. Have some little sealed tubes of lube from various goodie bags, maybe I should start carrying them with me ;-)
> 
> According to flyby you can't have been much more than 30-20s behind me for a large part of the busway this morning.


That must have been the same guy. How does this flyby work?

Edit: Just found it!


----------



## Beebo (21 May 2014)

martint235 said:


> So at those few red lights you did stop at, why did you feel you had to park your lardy **** right in front of me?
> 
> ?


 Aaarggh, that's my biggest issue, I dont want to have to overtake the same cyclist 3 or 4 times.


----------



## jagman.2003 (21 May 2014)

martint235 said:


> New mate was a pain in the ****, RLJing, headphone wearing t**t though. If you're going as fast as you can and I pass you, it tends to mean I'm quicker than you. So at those few red lights you did stop at, why did you feel you had to park your lardy **** right in front of me?
> 
> Does it show I'm not having a good day?



Had the same thing. Luckily it's rare in these parts. He parked infront of me & then pulled away at a snails pace so overtook him once at safe position. He jumped the next red light but got caught pretty quickly & was shown how fast a cycle could go. Must've been embarrassing for though him on a shiny road bike & me on a hybrid with man satchel..!


----------



## MichaelO (21 May 2014)

I've always had various excuses not to cycle 5 days a week to work (it's about 20 miles each way), and I've tended to cycle 2-3 days, and catch the train the other days.

I have nothing on this week either at home or work to interfere, for the first time in the last 2 years! I might pop the cherry of 5 x 40 mile days this week


----------



## MisterStan (21 May 2014)

MichaelO said:


> I've always had various excuses not to cycle 5 days a week to work (it's about 20 miles each way), and I've tended to cycle 2-3 days, and catch the train the other days.
> 
> I have nothing on this week either at home or work to interfere, for the first time in the last 2 years! I might pop the cherry of 5 x 40 mile days this week


Do it!


----------



## Ollie W (21 May 2014)

Phoned the LBS about getting my bike serviced and the wheels trued. No availability til next Friday! Going to have to try some of the other Southampton bike shops, I'm not leaving it in Halfords' hands again


----------



## HLaB (21 May 2014)

MichaelO said:


> I've always had various excuses not to cycle 5 days a week to work (it's about 20 miles each way), and I've tended to cycle 2-3 days, and catch the train the other days.
> 
> I have nothing on this week either at home or work to interfere, for the first time in the last 2 years! I might pop the cherry of 5 x 40 mile days this week


I had a similar commute before and what I used to do is by a flexi pass for the train and take that in (mainly so I didn't have to get up too early  and the office never had facilities either) and cycled home at night when I didn't have to bother about being late. although I think nowadays though I would cycle both directions.


----------



## MichaelO (21 May 2014)

HLaB said:


> mainly so I didn't have to get up too early


It's the bit I find the hardest! Although, two young kids help with it


----------



## fossyant (21 May 2014)

Had a half day yesterday, and what a difference having little or no traffic makes ! 

Extended route again this morning. Got cut up by an old guy in a Volvo V40, who proceded to drive at 20 mph through Gatley. I thought he'll speed up, nope. He then pulled onto Styal Road and was the same, 20 mph. Got me on the drag, so he pulled away but I caught him at the lights a mile or so later. Damn, he's going the same way as me, so I pulled up in the ASL. As the lights changed, off I went. Didn't see him again. 

2 miles later got stuck behind another plodder. 15 mph, but on a narrow road. Car behind beeped so I stuck both hands in the air (what can I do jesture).


----------



## dave r (21 May 2014)

I've found my legs again, I've had Friday legs since starting off Monday morning, tonight they were noticeably more lively.


----------



## summerdays (21 May 2014)

Ollie W said:


> Phoned the LBS about getting my bike serviced and the wheels trued. No availability til next Friday! Going to have to try some of the other Southampton bike shops, I'm not leaving it in Halfords' hands again


Next Friday! That's quick!

I popped into mine to find out if I needed headset or freewheel replaced, and if I needed a new large chain ring. He spurned my efforts to spend money in his shop, told me it was too late to book the bike in for half term (I had assumed it would be). Then he preceded to spend ages looking at my large ring in detail to see if it was bent, and adjusting the gears till they revere running sweetly, and snipped off a cable I'd never quite managed to make the effort to shorten.

Sometimes I despair of them though they are nice so I will head back in the hols to buy a new mudguard! (He can't fix that, Mr Summerdays has bodged it numerous times already). So he will have to let me spend money.


----------



## Ollie W (21 May 2014)

I totally forgot it was half term next week, no wonder! When it went to Hargroves for service in March it was only a two day gap. Guess I'll have to ask the other LBSs around (apparently GA Cycles are quite good). I really miss riding but I'm too crack handed to true the wheels myself


----------



## GrasB (21 May 2014)

Nice ride home, about right temps, just light weight 3/4 longs & arm warmers on to keep the chill off the arms & legs when it deep shade.


----------



## 400bhp (21 May 2014)

Nearly got wiped out today - feckin fuming.

Twunt goes through red and is behind me here. I am going straight on which is actually the rh fork. Twat overtakes me in the middle of the junction and takes the lh fork.

Feckin close to going under his stupid people carrier. Had to stop myself chasing them down as I may have lost it.

Forgot about it a mile later. Feck em, not spoiling my bike ride.


----------



## DWiggy (21 May 2014)

Having a run of punctures, my front gator got a puncture the other day and noticed it needed replacing as could see the canvas start so through so switched to a spare cont ultra sport and had, since then I've had another two front punctures all road side and all very stressful I managed the whole winter with none! 
So ordered another gator fingers crossed I make it puncture free until then :/


----------



## fossyant (21 May 2014)

Bit of a giggle tonight.

Just got me work kit off and the bloody fire alarm goes off (second time that's happened) so bugger it, I need to get changed. Alarm then stops as I am getting out of the office.

Wheel bike out and just check I've got my keys. A female colleague passes and asks 'that was a quick change'. I said I was half undressed when the alarm went off. She laughs that it may have been entertaining. Then she says 'oh, matching bike and kit, bit of OCD there, oops sorry not personal' and we both start laughing. I said oh yes. I was in club top which is red and black, and my bike is red and black. I usually have a red top on anyway.

Then later on I'm riding along and notice three 20's year olds about to step out. One girl stops but her mate, young, blond, summer frock, steps out. I don't say anything, as I've anticipated it, but jink out to the right ( no cars), but as I pass I get 'hello darling' as I shoot past. 

Now I'd attribute this to my grey good looks, but it's most likely the cool club jersey. Heh heh.

That's two ladies impressed with the club jersey tonight... I'm taken by the way.... Heh heh.


----------



## glenn forger (21 May 2014)

See the Mitsubishi L200? 96.43% of the owners are cocks.


----------



## martint235 (22 May 2014)

None of my new friends today. Got a new one though. Two lane 1 way street in Croydon. No obstructions to vision. Me in the right lane, van about 20 yards behind me in the left and coming up fairly quickly. Woman runs across the van's lane and then...... slows to a crawling pace right in front of me. I didn't say anything, the SS speed makes enough noise and I was about 2 feet away. She slowly turns, gives me that slack jawed Croydon look that you know means there's never been anyone home and then slowly turns back to her slow walk. 

I'm so glad today is my last day in the office for a bit as I think I'm getting dangerously close to the getting off my bike and throwing it at someone stage.


----------



## mangid (22 May 2014)

Misty rainy morning, wind, nice lorry driver (I waited well back whilst he reversed on a country lane, and he waved me thru), no bad passes, and nice clean bike (now). 

All in all a great way to start the day!


----------



## fossyant (22 May 2014)

Wet, very wet. Distinct lack of other cyclists out. I saw just two. You fair weather lot.


----------



## BSRU (22 May 2014)

Another gentile ride in, just 31km with me doing my best not to get out of the saddle or accelerate too fast.
Spurned another SCR this morning but it was fun watching the guy try his best. Cruised up behind a guy on a road bike, he finally notices me when he looks behind then he goes for it. Were both turning right but there is traffic and he locks up his back wheel trying to stop in time. As we turn into the next road he gets on the drops and gives it a mad sprint for about 400 metres( I couldn't see the finish line anywhere) with me just behind gently spinning along wishing I could join in. The sprint gains him a massive 5 metres or so which doesn't last long as he seems spent. He then turns off leaving me to accelerate slowly to my usual speed for that road.


----------



## potsy (22 May 2014)

fossyant said:


> Wet, very wet. Distinct lack of other cyclists out. I saw just two. You fair weather lot.




Designated rest day for me, just coincidence that it happens to be wet


----------



## martint235 (22 May 2014)

potsy said:


> Designated rest day for me, just coincidence that it happens to be wet


Isn't every day a designated rest day Potsy? I just picture you using your armwarmers to stop your elbows rubbing on the desk.


----------



## MisterStan (22 May 2014)

Damp roads and drizzle until we got to Cambridge, then the sun came out. Had a ridiculously close pass by a VW Transporter and i didn't even shout at him. Mr cool today.


----------



## summerdays (22 May 2014)

The Gods shone on me today, lots of cyclists, someone on a lovely mossy green bike said hello, lots of cyclists. Every time I filtered it worked perfectly, motorists waved me on and communicated and I didn't get wet once despite seeing black clouds at times.


----------



## mb_333 (22 May 2014)

Today i discovered my shoes hold an incredible amount of water. 
*squelch*


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (22 May 2014)

Well got the bus in!
When I left for it, it was pissing down.
I took me 1 hr 10 from door to door this morning and 1 hr coming home.
So for £6.20 I still have a clean and grit free bike, which would have taken me about 4 hours to sort out this weekend, so as a one off treat it was worth it.


----------



## 400bhp (22 May 2014)

400bhp said:


> Had a couple of SMIDSYS on the last 2 commutes, both within 100 yards of each other.
> 
> #1. Driver pulls out of a side road on my right and turning right. She had completely misjudged my speed (had this several times on the same junction) as I was travelling at c. 23mph. Just rode alongside her and gave her some friendlyish banter.



Another one at the same junction. I was shouting and I couldn't tell whether she was ignoring me or hadn't seen me. She then overtakes me with 50 yards to a mini r'about.


----------



## MichaelO (22 May 2014)

MichaelO said:


> I might pop the cherry of 5 x 40 mile days this week


4/5 complete. Bloomin' knackered! Even though I only have one day left, the temptation to sack it tomorrow & get the train is higher than I expected. Will power required....


----------



## fossyant (22 May 2014)

No rain showers this evening, so happy with that.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 May 2014)

MichaelO said:


> 4/5 complete. Bloomin' knackered! Even though I only have one day left, the temptation to sack it tomorrow & get the train is higher than I expected. Will power required....




You're so close now to doing it you will kick yourself if you sack it tomorrow so forget the train and get on the bike.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (22 May 2014)

Well, after a good week (for me) clocking up 75 commuting miles Mon-Wed with some hills involved for good measure, I decided NOT to have a scenic detour on the way home tonight.

In fact I did an extra 2 hours at work to shelter from the heavier rain, was more fun building up a couple of kids' bikes and repairing a trailabike, than it would have been "scuba-cycling"


----------



## MichaelO (22 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You're so close now to doing it you will kick yourself if you sack it tomorrow so forget the train and get on the bike.


I know, I know  At least next week is a 4-day week at work!!


----------



## .stu (23 May 2014)

Rode to work on a 20 speed bike, rode home on a 2 speed, namely 50x11 and 34x11. The crosschaining on 34x11 was unbearable so I tried to avoid it as much as possible.

The cable had snapped inside the shifter which meant getting it out was a bitch especially when halfords had wrapped the bar tape too high around the shifter covering the holes, and also I found that they have nicked the edge of the cover so I couldn't peel it back fully for fear of tearing it.

Reserved a new gear cable online but when I went to pick it up they gave me a brake cable. Bloody useless.


----------



## GrasB (23 May 2014)

EPIC ride in... big ring fully engaged & I'm not talking about these weedy 52t big rings roadies ride on either this is a full blooded 70t big ring


----------



## HLaB (23 May 2014)

Timed that well yesterday, my car had to go in or an MOT and the garage gave me a lift to town, wasn't too bad in the morning but it was at night and there was a lot of flash flooding. I got a new disc cover delivered to the office, so I was able to carry that home and nip to a lbs in town 15 miles away


----------



## rb58 (23 May 2014)

I was reminded on my commute last night that stripey knickers under thin Lycra is not a good look. I was the perfect gentleman though and didn't even mention it as I passed the lady in question.


----------



## summerdays (23 May 2014)

Wet! and slippy .... nearly lost the back wheel whilst filtering to some lights on the road markings.

However did get a couple of hello's including an orange genesis equilibrium slightly faster than me, who I managed to get in front of by taking a totally different route, but noticed he had just caught up as I turned off, and also Frenchie (well he looks french), smiled for the first time (ok bit of a grimace rather than a smile but I've been smiling and saying hello for absolute ages so that is a significant break through with him!


----------



## fossyant (23 May 2014)

Another late start ensuring the kids went to school. Short journey. Light rain.


----------



## HLaB (23 May 2014)

Beautiful morning in contrast to yesterday but I took the direct way as I was half an hour short last night :-/


----------



## potsy (23 May 2014)

fossyant said:


> Another late start ensuring the kids went to school. Short journey. Light rain.


Another day in the car, what has happened? 

Last job it was unusual if I took the car 5 times all year, have done 5 now here in 5 weeks


----------



## fossyant (23 May 2014)

potsy said:


> Another day in the car, what has happened?
> 
> Last job it was unusual if I took the car 5 times all year, have done 5 now here in 5 weeks


 
Those 12h shifts can't be easy. Get the bike out !!!


----------



## Hacienda71 (23 May 2014)

Felto like Brandane's avatar this morning with a heavy shower overhead all the way from Wilmslow to Macclesfield. 
It stopped as soon as I got to the office.


----------



## Origamist (23 May 2014)

Well, I did not have today off as planned so cycled into work with a bad hangover and against a headwind. I stayed focussed on the carrot cake that was waiting for me in the fridge and forgot about my average speed that was dropping after each mile past Hale.

On the plus side, at least it did not rain as I would have been wet and cold as the temp was only 8 degrees.

Might cycle half way home and then get the train, but I'll see what the wind is doing first...

Right, Nandos for lunch!


----------



## MichaelO (23 May 2014)

MichaelO said:


> 4/5 complete. Bloomin' knackered! Even though I only have one day left, the temptation to sack it tomorrow & get the train is higher than I expected. Will power required....


Even the gods conspiring against me aren't stopping me! Wheel has stayed pretty true, but it'll be a slow pootle home tonight to hit the 200 miles in 5 days


----------



## dave r (23 May 2014)

The black clouds were gathering this morning as I got the bike out, and I was thinking bike car car bike, I went for the bike and it stayed dry all the way through a routine commute, riding home dinner time, early finish most Fridays, I had to drop in at the post office and took the footpath and bridge off Lythalls lane rather the use the Foleshill road and the big roundabout, on the footpath there was a couple with a pushchair walking towards me so I stopped and waited for them to pass, as they got alongside me the woman held out a ring and tried to sell it to me, when I said no she reached into the folded hood of the pushchair for something else, at this point I made my excuses and rode off, apart from that a routine days commuting, even the plants I picked up were in good shape when I got them home and unpacked.


----------



## MisterStan (23 May 2014)

dave r said:


> The black clouds were gathering this morning as I got the bike out, and I was thinking bike car car bike, I went for the bike and it stayed dry all the way through a routine commute, riding home dinner time, early finish most Fridays, I had to drop in at the post office and took the footpath and bridge off Lythalls lane rather the use the Foleshill road and the big roundabout, on the footpath there was a couple with a pushchair walking towards me so I stopped and waited for them to pass, as they got alongside me the woman held out a ring and tried to sell it to me, when I said no she reached into the folded hood of the pushchair for something else, at this point I made my excuses and rode off, apart from that a routine days commuting, even the plants I picked up were in good shape when I got them home and unpacked.


Wanna buy some lucky 'eather sir?


----------



## martinclive (23 May 2014)

GrasB said:


> 3 words: Schwalbe Ultremo Aqua


Thanks - running gatorskins at the moments I know a few people think they are a little less grippy than ideal - but have proved good for p-protection (so far!!!!)
Went back and looked at where i skidded and there is a small drain cover there - so feel better that was probably the cause rather than just tyres letting go on the tarmac


----------



## DWiggy (23 May 2014)

martinclive said:


> Thanks - running gatorskins at the moments I know a few people think they are a little less grippy than ideal - but have proved good for p-protection (so far!!!!)
> Went back and looked at where i skidded and there is a small drain cover there - so feel better that was probably the cause rather than just tyres letting go on the tarmac


I have notice that the gators take a few miles to get to there full grip potential. My last set were a bit wheel spiny to start with but soon grip up.


----------



## summerdays (23 May 2014)

I've spent the day getting wet, whether commuting or shopping etc, I'm fed up and cold!

Commute home was more cyclists, at one stage in a little group of about 9 cyclists on the ring road path. Later I was overtaken by a lady who I presumed was faster, she turned out to be fractionally slower but at the end of a long week I decided to just sit behind instead for a mile or more before I got bored. I kept expecting her to tell me to get lost.


----------



## MichaelO (23 May 2014)

First time I've ever done a full week of 40 mile round trip commuting - now I know it's possible!! Even did the last 35 miles of the 200 with a broken spoke 

Now for many many


----------



## dave r (23 May 2014)

MichaelO said:


> First time I've ever done a full week of 40 mile round trip commuting - now I know it's possible!! Even did the last 35 miles of the 200 with a broken spoke
> 
> Now for many many



Well done.


----------



## matth411 (24 May 2014)

Got called a "crazy f***er" on my commute this evening. Roads half flooded, drains unable to cope, still piddling down and there I was on a bike. Stopped at traffic lights and a car pulled up next to me, driver looked at me as if I was mental. He put his window down just before the lights changed, I just looked at him and said "skin is waterproof" he laughed and then called me a crazy f***er. 

I was smiling more than any driver I had the pleasure of seeing.


----------



## matth411 (25 May 2014)

Weather is doing my head in now. My last two shifts it has been raining going to work and dry coming home. I wouldn't mind it as much if it was the other way around. But apart from the weather, an incident free commute today. Just the usual sunday morning walk of shames, a glittering of different colours of glass on the floor, every bin overflowing with take away packaging. The odd road kill. And people who are still trying to get home from last night looking like road kill.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (26 May 2014)

Well next weeks weather forecast looks totally shite.
On the BBC app it says constant rain from Tuesday 3 am to Thursday morning apart from a couple of 1 hour segments. Lets hope they are being way too pessimistic, or this is going to cost me in bus fares!


----------



## tom_pvfc (26 May 2014)

MichaelO said:


> First time I've ever done a full week of 40 mile round trip commuting - now I know it's possible!! Even did the last 35 miles of the 200 with a broken spoke
> 
> Now for many many



Nice work. I do 2/3 times a week at the minute. This will be my motivation to try go for the whole week!


----------



## mangid (27 May 2014)

Pretty wet here in Cambridge, at least I got to change the puncture in the dry of the garage :-)


----------



## GrasB (27 May 2014)

mangid said:


> Pretty wet here in Cambridge, at least I got to change the puncture in the dry of the garage :-)


mangid... the king of understatement. I didn't down-hill out of my village today a road, I was riding down a river bed made of tarmac 
I'm wondering just how much of the guided busway is flooded?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 May 2014)

Wet, rained the whole way, race on now to get my gear dry for tonight


----------



## ianrauk (27 May 2014)

Yep, same as other, wet out there, wetter then wet in fact, so wet that I could have been a wt thing from planet wet. It was wet I tell's ya. Good thing it wasn't cold though.


----------



## Beebo (27 May 2014)

Why did I bother cleaning the bike? Not sure dry lube was the way to go either!
At least my sealskin socks worked.


----------



## glenn forger (27 May 2014)

It wasn't actually raining, but water was kind of hanging around in the air.


----------



## GrasB (27 May 2014)

Beebo said:


> Why did I bother cleaning the bike? Not sure dry lube was the way to go either!


So it's easier to clean next time  The longer you don't clean a bike the harder it is to clean.


----------



## Stephen C (27 May 2014)

Grim weather, rain and headwind, but strangely enjoyable all the same, until I nearly lost it while braking on a wet manhole cover...


----------



## HLaB (27 May 2014)

Just came the direct way into work and thats too short to get wet. Only slightly infuriating thing about that route is the must get in front to sit in the queue and narrow lanes on the bridge (http://goo.gl/maps/h9XR4) block my progress to the cycle path; quite delighted when for the first time ever the car behind realised that and held back.


----------



## summerdays (27 May 2014)

Rain cleared just as I left the house, and I didn't have to be in for specific time unusually so I enjoyed my ride into the office to drop off some paperwork and pick up some different bits! So called in at a friend whose warehouse is at the end of the Bristol to Bath path for a cup of coffee on the way in, then pottered to the LBS only to discover he's shut for a few days extra this Bank Holiday! Never mind, so far I've been dry but the rain has now arrived


----------



## Origamist (27 May 2014)

Dry


----------



## summerdays (27 May 2014)

In compensation for that dry ride I was well and truly soaked on the way home, the sort where enormous puddles/rivers flow along and across the road, usually where you would like to put your foot down. Met a few other; edit: no ipad I didn't say smirking cyclists, I said snorkelling cyclists on route! One even had the sense to get off, push his bike and hold an umbrella in the other hand!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 May 2014)

Fairly dry ride home, though the roads are very wet and it was that gloomy I put my lights on.


----------



## ianrauk (27 May 2014)

Bloody norvern weather.take it back please our norvern Cycle Chatters, rain, rain and more rain... but a lovely tailwind.


----------



## AboutLee (27 May 2014)

Weathers been rubbish last week so been catching the bus, but finally got back on this bike today for work. Quiet ride this morning rode with a fellow rider.

Ride home noticed a black van rolling about 3mph up to a red light, passed the stop line entered the asl box and nearly passed the box as well. Took a look in the van and the guy was texting. Soon dropped the phone down side of seat when I banged on window. I normally take primary position in a asl box and could of been rear ended by the guy.

Still no camera yet still saving for one


----------



## potsy (28 May 2014)

Origamist said:


> Dry


Not any more 

Another rest day, I will get the bike out one day soon


----------



## fossyant (28 May 2014)

Rest day @potsy 

It was wet. Popped the waterproofs on and dropped the pace a little. Still averaged over 17 mph and got to work nice and dry. Heavens opened a little more as I neared work.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 May 2014)

Repeat of yesterday, just wetter, brought spare kit with me today


----------



## ianrauk (28 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Repeat of yesterday, just wetter, brought spare kit with me today




Yet you still did a 40+mile commute you nutter


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 May 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Yet you still did a 40+mile commute you nutter



I did reduce it from yesterday, I must be going soft


----------



## MichaelO (28 May 2014)

Will probably buy new socks at lunch time - can't see them drying out before 5pm!!


----------



## Leaway2 (28 May 2014)

Got to Timperley in the rain, about a 1/3 of the way, and could feel the back wheel getting a bit "bouncy" and the tyre getting low. I decided to turn back. In about 200 yards the tyre was too flat to ride. I stopped and took the wheel off, then snapped 2 tyre levers .
I thought, as it was a slow puncture, I would give it a go with the CO2. Sure enough, it got me home. When I wheeled the bike into the house, I could see the bubbles on the surface of the tyre where the air was escaping.
1 bike is at Edinburgh cycles having a headset fitted, 1 has a puncture that I had repaired the tube last night, but not refitted the tube/tyre. Doh!
So it was the car.

Edit: Just ordered some Pedros tyre levers.


----------



## Origamist (28 May 2014)

Wet, with a lightish headwind (a northerly!), and lots of standing water. Plodding in at 18.5 mph av

The lambs in Tatton Park had the right idea as they were sheltering under the trees.

At least it was cool enough to wear a rain jacket, but the old _event_ jacket I have no longer repels the heavy, drippy stuff. Will have to get a new jacket before the autumn...

@Leaway2 it always seems to rain heavier in the Timperley "basin"....


----------



## Leaway2 (28 May 2014)

Origamist said:


> Wet, with a lightish headwind (a northerly!), and lots of standing water. Plodding in at 18.5 mph av
> 
> The lambs in Tatton Park had the right idea as they were sheltering under the trees.
> 
> ...



Wish I could plod at 18mph.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 May 2014)

Origamist said:


> Wet, with a lightish headwind (a northerly!), and lots of standing water. Plodding in at 18.5 mph av
> 
> The lambs in Tatton Park had the right idea as they were sheltering under the trees.
> 
> ...



@Origamist Can't you reproof the jacket? Have a look for some Grangers two in one or Nikwax, much cheaper than a new jacket


----------



## Origamist (28 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @Origamist Can't you reproof the jacket? Have a look for some Grangers two in one or Nikwax, much cheaper than a new jacket


 
Cheers, but I've washed, rinsed and re-proofed it about 10 times now - it's the arms that seem to have given up the ghost.

I quite like the look of the new DHB Cosmo jacket - with 15% off it looks like quite a bargain (if the water column and breathability ratings are to be believed...).


----------



## Learnincurve (28 May 2014)

I have my first anecdote, this is from part riding/walking my first bike in 15 years home with a small child. It's not very interesting but it annoyed me. Crossing the road which was a dead end with drop off point at the end. Small purple car stops _at the crossing point _on the other side of the road about 5 yards from the drop off point. It had double reds, drop curbs with the bobbly bits for the blind and everything. I wait for them to move. Woman then gets out passengers side and starts faffing about, I say "this is no parking love!" she says in a thick sheffield accent "am I taking up the whole road!!" and walks off looking at me like I'm the one who's scum, the car and driver stays there. We cross round it and go round the corner then joy of all the joys I see the black and green striped trafficus wardenus who has nested in the no parking longer than half an hour bit. Small child ran up to him, grabbed him, pulled him round the corner and points at the purple car and goes "they are not supposed to be there!!!!" he looks at it nods and goes "no he's not love" and heads off to stalk his prey.


----------



## Origamist (28 May 2014)

Weather much better on the way home and found a short cut that shaves 0.3 miles off the commute.


----------



## Leaway2 (28 May 2014)

Learnincurve said:


> Small child ran up to him, grabbed him, pulled him round the corner and points at the purple car and goes "they are not supposed to be there!!!!" he looks at it nods and goes "no he's not love" and heads off to stalk his prey.



So that is what pester power is.


----------



## 400bhp (28 May 2014)

Leaway2 said:


> Wish I could plod at 18mph.



If you avoided the car parks and the pavements and stuck to the road I'm sure you could do it.


----------



## mangid (29 May 2014)

Was stupid enough to trust the 3 weather apps on my phone this morning. Should have known better.


----------



## Leaway2 (29 May 2014)

400bhp said:


> If you avoided the car parks and the pavements and stuck to the road I'm sure you could do it.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (29 May 2014)

Apparently the BBC are going to do a new Lottery Number Predictor App.
They are going to use the same Algorithms used in the Weather App.


----------



## fossyant (29 May 2014)

Waterproofs today, so easy ride in. Glad I didn't clean the bike last night. 

One mental pass. Going past a pedestrian island at Sainsbury's some stupid woman comes flying past me with absolutely no room - bonnet under handle bars job. Managed to jink the bike left as mouth went into swear mode.

Caught up the car within 20 meters and rattled my knuckles hard on the passenger window. Shouted 'too close' as well as other profanities. I did get a 'sorry'. 

Just give folk room FFS. Stupid driving, not deliberate, but not thinking.


----------



## MichaelO (29 May 2014)

Bought a Pearson Touche off Ebay earlier in the week - first run out today 
Took a slightly longer route to avoid some lumpy bits of the North Downs, but I can see why those who have flat commutes use single speeds - very enjoyable!


----------



## HLaB (29 May 2014)

Just a short direct route for me this morning so I could have a wee bit extra kip, slept surprisingly well after having a tooth out yesterday  and didnt want to reopen the gums with a more strenuous commute.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 May 2014)

Not much rain this morning, though roads are still very wet. Had to keep cleaning my glasses as even though it wasn't raining, there was a lot of water in the air, was the same last night.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (29 May 2014)

Apparently it's my fault if cyclists get knocked off, because it's wrong to (firmly and non-swearing) object to illegally blocking ASLs


----------



## Mo1959 (29 May 2014)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> Apparently it's my fault if cyclists get knocked off, because it's wrong to (firmly and non-swearing) object to illegally blocking ASLs


Of course it's your fault......how dare you challenge one of these smug, selfish people in their metal boxes!


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (29 May 2014)

Origamist said:


> Weather much better on the way home and found a short cut that shaves 0.3 miles off the commute.


But..

When the weather is better, aren't you supposed to find long cuts that shave 3 miles ONTO the commute?


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (29 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Of course it's your fault......how dare you challenge one of these smug, selfish people in their metal boxes!



I was told this by a following cyclist.

I think it might have been the same one that on the same 1/2 mile stretch, when I shouted (HELLOOOOOO!) at a car pulling in on me after a MGIF overtake with no room to complete, had a pop at me, said that I was "undertaking" (being overtaken) and it was thus my fault that a failed overtake squeezed me out


----------



## Biscuit (29 May 2014)

First dry journey for the last 3 days!!


----------



## Origamist (29 May 2014)

MichaelO said:


> Bought a Pearson Touche off Ebay earlier in the week - first run out today
> Took a slightly longer route to avoid some lumpy bits of the North Downs, but I can see why those who have flat commutes use single speeds - very enjoyable!


 
Touche is a nice bike - hope you got it for a reasonable price. I'm still procrastinating - might buy a frameset and spec it myself, but it will end up costing more (which was not the purpose of a fixed utility hack).

Wet underfoot, but no rain. Mainly a crosswind, but occasionally a headwind. Felt sluggish.


----------



## apb (29 May 2014)

On my usual route home there is a bridge that is only wide enough for one car and the south bound traffic has right of way. As i came up to this bridge the traffic was backed up and could see two car on the bridge. A woman, who had right of way, was out of her car talking to whom ever was traveling north bound. I sailed by the backed up cars, the two causing the jam and the backed up cars on the otherside. i was feeling pretty smug.

As i pass another guy got out of his car and i heard him say "Listen love, can you back up your car..." I almost stopped to say. "P*ss off mate, she's got right of way". But then i thought "Don't get involved, this is a car problem".


----------



## MichaelO (29 May 2014)

Origamist said:


> Touche is a nice bike - hope you got it for a reasonable price.


I was happy with the price (the bike is almost as good as new!)- and paid for with winnings from this year's fantasy football league I play in


----------



## moo (29 May 2014)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> I was told this by a following cyclist.
> 
> I think it might have been the same one that on the same 1/2 mile stretch, when I shouted (HELLOOOOOO!) at a car pulling in on me after a MGIF overtake with no room to complete, had a pop at me, said that I was "undertaking" (being overtaken) and it was thus my fault that a failed overtake squeezed me out



When I see a stop coming up I'll look over my shoulder and move to the center of my lane, preventing all but the diehard MGIF driver from passing. I've given up trusting other motorists in this area. I used to have idiots pass me between 2 sets of red lights, where you always have to stop at the second set anyway.


----------



## Ollie W (29 May 2014)

First time on the bike in a fortnight today... To drop it at the LBS for truing and service. Going to take a week apparently...


----------



## dave r (29 May 2014)

MichaelO said:


> Bought a Pearson Touche off Ebay earlier in the week - first run out today
> Took a slightly longer route to avoid some lumpy bits of the North Downs, but I can see why those who have flat commutes use single speeds - very enjoyable!



I've had a Pearson for almost 7 years, I only ride it fixed, use it for commuting, commutes a little lumpy, general running about and as a winter bike, its the only bike I ride in winter, Sunday rides in the rolling country side around Coventry as well as all the other stuff, its my favourite bike. 

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/100-mile-fixed-gear-ride-spring-2014.136598/page-12


----------



## HLaB (29 May 2014)

Just a short commute from me, managed to come across a 'nobber' (as some one on here calls them). The facility out of town avoiding a major dual carriageway/rbt leads you to a path that dumps you on a narrow footway on the wrong side of the road. There s a steeper ramp which takes you out to the correct side but you have to go back on yourself a bit and walk on a short but equally narrow footway.
I took the latter option and 'nobber' chose to barge peds out of the way and then continue on the footway opposite me for a mile, then decided to jumpoff it and swerve acacross the busy road into me. Thank goodness I was on the fixie and feeling cr@p and going slow, he got a bit of a fright when I shouted, 'on your left mate' though!


----------



## glenn forger (29 May 2014)

Burned up a roadie on a Bianchi Via Nirone on the way home, he may have already done thirty miles but a scalp's a scalp.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 May 2014)

No rain tonight, but blimey it wasn't half windy, at least it was quickly drying the roads out. I may be wrong but I am pretty sure I spotted a bit of blue in the sky tonight


----------



## MichaelO (29 May 2014)

dave r said:


> I've had a Pearson for almost 7 years, I only ride it fixed, use it for commuting, commutes a little lumpy, general running about and as a winter bike, its the only bike I ride in winter, Sunday rides in the rolling country side around Coventry as well as all the other stuff, its my favourite bike.
> 
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/100-mile-fixed-gear-ride-spring-2014.136598/page-12


I "chickened" it & rode it free wheel today, but certainly considering giving fixed a whirl. It was bought primarily as a winter commuting bike, but I enjoyed today so much, it may see the light of day more often than I expected!

Edit: And managed to beat some Strava PRs that my "best" bike set...


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (29 May 2014)

First commute after a week off, 4 days at home, 3 on the bus. Legs surprisingly strong and ready to go, which when I cycle 5 days in and out they never really get that rest. Was not as bad as I thought, just the weather going in let me down. But at least I saved 6 quid on the bus fare!
I think that after 5 years yo just get a bit fed up with it, especially the weather, but its still the fastest means to work and back, beats car, bus and motorbike. Its crazy not to in the end!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (29 May 2014)

That was a bit chilly: down to about 3°C as I rode to work this "morning", not the coldest day this year, but getting close. But it's Friday!


----------



## Learnincurve (29 May 2014)

Victoria is a very strange place weather wise, it's quite like south English weather but that little bit nicer and hotter. Also a lot of it looks oddly like Yorkshire or the Peak district only actually properly unspoiled, fabulous place. Obligatory anecdote about how it's kept itself nice by repeatedly trying to get rid of those pesky humans: A few years ago I spoke to my uncle in Victoria during some rather wet weather and asked him how everyone was, he said, and I quote directly. "Farms flooded, but at least it's not on fire like last year".


----------



## Shut Up Legs (30 May 2014)

I hate Australian motorists. On my entire ride home, it didn't matter what lane position I assumed: the motorists continued to overtake me with stuff-all clearance, tailgate and generally behave like impatient idiots. I wish I could afford to move overseas, because I don't feel welcome in this country any more .


----------



## MichaelO (30 May 2014)

Had my first "motorist pointing to the cycle lane" incident this morning. Cycling along here and I always go through the centre part (the amount of glass/stones in the tiny cycle cut through just aren't worth it). Car coming the other way (so my right of way), I was almost at the narrowing & he proceeded to carry straight through, furiously pointing at the cycle cut through. 

Twonk.

Rest of the ride was lovely - annoying headwind though.


----------



## potsy (30 May 2014)

First cycle commute for 9 days due to general wussy-ness, good to be back


----------



## HLaB (30 May 2014)

Just the short direct commute again for me, I'm still not 100% after having a tooth pulled out on Wednesday. Only thing of note I was going slow enough that opened me up to a classic left hook; I like the fixie for reacting to such however.


----------



## Origamist (30 May 2014)

10C this morning so was in shorts and short sleeved jersey. Legs felt like lead balloons when I left the house, but after 10 miles I was OK.

A few numpties overtaking on bends - but generally most passes are very good.

Going to cycle half-way tonight and get the train as I have a curry and beer appointment scheduled for 6pm.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (30 May 2014)

Textbook in and out today.
One thing I noticed last night, how easy it is to get to sleep when you commute by bike. Its not until I had a fews day off did the problems of dropping off gradually start to come back.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (30 May 2014)

Origamist said:


> 10C this morning so was in shorts and short sleeved jersey. Legs felt like lead balloons when I left the house, but after 10 miles I was OK.
> 
> A few numpties overtaking on bends - but generally most passes are very good.
> 
> Going to cycle half-way tonight and get the train as I have a curry and beer appointment scheduled for 6pm.




That's surely one of the best appointments to have!


----------



## Kiwiavenger (30 May 2014)

Just had my first 20mph + commute home. Very happy with that!!!


----------



## AboutLee (31 May 2014)

Had a short ride yesterday nice going ride friendly drivers about, then some woman seen me coming up the left and pulls towards the curb stopping me going past. It was on a slight increase with me being in a higher gear and therefore struggling to get going again. Finally got passed and the b***h and has a smug grin on her face. I just replied "Least im not stuck in traffic" and rode off in to the sun set.


----------



## moo (31 May 2014)

Where possible I pass on the right or hold back until possible, then indicate to filter back in. I ignore perfectly usable cycle lanes in stationary traffic due to passengers opening doors, pedestrians stepping out and as above, cars pulling to the left for whatever reason. Cycle lanes in general are bloody dangerous. Even segregated lanes pose a risk from dozy cyclists coming the other way half asleep.


----------



## .stu (1 Jun 2014)

AboutLee said:


> Had a short ride yesterday nice going ride friendly drivers about, then some woman seen me coming up the left and pulls towards the curb stopping me going past. It was on a slight increase with me being in a higher gear and therefore struggling to get going again. Finally got passed and the b***h and has a smug grin on her face. I just replied "Least im not stuck in traffic" and rode off in to the sun set.



I've had this happen and I just go round the other side.


----------



## Leaway2 (1 Jun 2014)

.stu said:


> I've had this happen and I just go round the other side.


And me, a bloke in a BMW weaving from side to side every time I changed side. Got past him when he joined stationary traffic.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (1 Jun 2014)




----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (2 Jun 2014)

Rain again. Not forecast, which does annoy me!
I really hate cycling to work, but its still the best way


----------



## BSRU (2 Jun 2014)

A gentile and slightly nervous 43.5km ride in this morning.
10 whole days off the bike to help my Achilles tendon get better, seemed to survive this mornings ride although took it easy, about 2kph of the average.
Will be taken it easy the rest of the week to give my legs a chance to get used to cycling again.
How I missed cycling


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (2 Jun 2014)

First commute after 11days off, legs felt nice and refreshed. Not checked MyCyclingLog yet @ianrauk to see how much ground you've made up...


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jun 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> First commute after 11days off, legs felt nice and refreshed. Not checked MyCyclingLog yet @ianrauk to see how much ground you've made up...




Hi Mick,
Off the bike this weekend... 'twas on a mad drinking marathon. 
Sames as you though, legs nice and refreshed for the commute even after 3 days off the bike.


----------



## Davidsw8 (2 Jun 2014)

Cyclist killed in Vauxhall, Westminster basically shut and my lunch leaked a bit in my bag. Not the best Monday morning commute...


----------



## Origamist (2 Jun 2014)

Well, the rain did not come as forecast which was a bonus and it was mild with a nice tailwind on the way in. Was averaging over 21mph for the first 20 miles, but got snaggled in Hale and Timperley...I doubt I'll make it home in the dry tonight.

New summer commute tyres have arrived - A Michelin Pro 4 SC 25mm for the front and a Conti GP 4000S 25mm for the rear. Will hopefully be marginally faster than my current set up, but not massively more vulnerable to punctures!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (2 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Off the bike this weekend...


Thank you for this Ian, your non effort is much appreciated !


----------



## HLaB (2 Jun 2014)

You could tell the schools were back; which was my motivation to get out of bed as I knew in 15mins it would be complete chaos. Driving left a lot to be desired as the chaos was building, do they not think if they let little johnny stand in the playground for 15minutes they could avoid all that mostly or even, if they let little Johnny walk they would avoid it all together.


----------



## fossyant (2 Jun 2014)

Off on Friday, and phoned in today for hols as we had a child care mix up.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jun 2014)

Fantastic cycling weather in Leicester first thing this morning, so extended the commute for a few extra miles


----------



## mb_333 (2 Jun 2014)

Got absolutely soaked on the return journey, was wearing a t shirt and shorts.

Loved every minute of it tho


----------



## potsy (2 Jun 2014)

mb_333 said:


> Got absolutely soaked on the return journey, was wearing a t shirt and shorts.
> 
> Loved every minute of it tho


It really came down earlier didn't it, was watching it out of the kitchen window thankful I wasn't out in it


----------



## Origamist (2 Jun 2014)

Wet and warm.


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 Jun 2014)

I felt like an American Storm Chaser, but trying to avoid the black clouds on the way home. Got caught in Lower Withington at the race circuit (I know it is not on the way to Wilmslow from Macc.) and it didn't stop all the way home. Couldn't be arsed with the waterproof and got thoroughly soaked. Love it.  Interested to see the Manchester Wheelers Marshals out for the TT in waterproofs.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (2 Jun 2014)

I saw this in the ground-level car park when I arrived at work:







It's a petrol-powered bicycle, and thus illegal by our laws, which allow electric-assisted bicycles up to a certain wattage, but petrol-powered bikes are technically motorbikes, and need to be registered and display numberplates. I just happen to work in the same building as Victoria Police, and I'm sorely tempted to mention this "bicycle" to them!


----------



## Exile (2 Jun 2014)

First time on the bike in nearly two weeks. Tweaked my knee on the way in, finished it off on the way home. Very sore now so will probably be on the bus tomorrow unless there's a miraculous recovery overnight. Not the ideal start to the weeks commuting


----------



## BSRU (3 Jun 2014)

A pleasant 45km ride in, drizzle at the start but it was +13 so not so bad.


----------



## Beebo (3 Jun 2014)

victor said:


> I saw this in the ground-level car park when I arrived at work:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yep, illegal in UK too. I wouldnt get on that death trap! Look at the cables!


----------



## subaqua (3 Jun 2014)

1st time on bike for 4 weeks due to new position in company and having to work out what cycle facilities are at all of the multiple sites I visit. back in Cambridge today so a lovely ride to Kings X for a 45 min tyrain to Cambridge and then a ride out to Great Kneighton through Addenbrookes hospital. sign posting is terrible in Cabridge and I thought it was a cycling friendly place but there were loads of car nutters. felt safer in London


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jun 2014)

Got caught in a heavy 10 minute downpour this morning. Very warm though, so by the time I got to work I was pretty much all dried out.

Saw a most horrific sight too this morning... fat bloke on bike wearing white bibs.....in the rain.. I will leave it to your imagination. Except to say there was no way I was going to draft him


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jun 2014)

A bit wet this morning so cut the commute from yesterdays extended effort.......... by a tenth of a mile


----------



## 152l2 (3 Jun 2014)

Worst commute so far........

It all started to go wrong before i even left the house. It looks as though old age may be getting the better of Billy our Budgie. He didnt look too good this morning.
I hopped onto the bike and set off on my usual 20 mile commute. The council had cut the jungle back either side of the cycle path, but had also mowed the hub caps, take away packets and any other junk in their way. Three miles later I had a P******E. I replaced the inner tube just in time for it to start raining.
With only 5 miles to go I reached a nasty little corner on a hill that I always ride with a bit of caution. Apparently not enough caution this morning. I fell off and ended up laying on my back in the middle of a wet country lane.
I have cut / grazed my arm, back, shoulder, hip, knee etc. My bum looks like I have been to see Mrs Whiplash and my gentlemans area is aching. 
I have ruined one side of my bar tape, the deraileur has two gouges in it, scratched pedal, broken phone, glasses, bottle cage and a dented rear stay. 
A big thank you though to the chap in the fiesta who stopped to see if i needed any help. 
Not really looking forward to the 20 miles home.


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Jun 2014)

I had a young moron overtake me on a blind bend this morning.

I had already been planning on pulling over into a layby to let her safely pass, only ten seconds further down the road as well....the car coming the other way was not happy at all but thankfully was going quite slow & had time to brake.


----------



## Beebo (3 Jun 2014)

152l2 said:


> Worst commute so far........
> 
> It all started to go wrong before i even left the house. It looks as though old age may be getting the better of Billy our Budgie. He didnt look too good this morning.
> I hopped onto the bike and set off on my usual 20 mile commute. The council had cut the jungle back either side of the cycle path, but had also mowed the hub caps, take away packets and any other junk in their way. Three miles later I had a P******E. I replaced the inner tube just in time for it to start raining.
> ...


hopefully you've used up all your badluck in one go.
Glad you are just about OK. I hope Billy is OK too!


----------



## Elybazza61 (3 Jun 2014)

Nice easy ride-in today after a fortnight off with a cold/man-flu;only scare was an Audi nearly running me over on a mini roundabout at the end of an otherwise uneventful 25 mile ride.


----------



## Stephen C (3 Jun 2014)

Experimenting with really taking it easy at the moment after suffering from tired legs (I'm not wussing out and getting the bus, the fare has gone up to £6.20 a day! ), and it's going nicely, not actually that much slower. Now, if the weather could decide what it was doing, that would be lovely!


----------



## Rouge79 (3 Jun 2014)

Got caught in the rain (monsoon) at 4pm!!! Got absolute soaked!!!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jun 2014)

Might have got a bit carried away today, did 104 miles commuting, I wonder if I can count it as my June imperial century 

Timed the home ride perfectly, hit rain with about 8 miles to go, but it absolutely pelted it down after I got in the house.


----------



## glenn forger (3 Jun 2014)

chapeau!


----------



## subaqua (3 Jun 2014)

some tw@t on a singlespeed who thinks hooning down regents canal towpath is going to get a very wet awakening. keep riding like that and british waterways ( or whatever they want to be called this week) are going to start removing permissions for cyclists. apart from that a really good ride home


----------



## fossyant (3 Jun 2014)

Good extended route back. Well good other than smelling weed every few miles. One guy in a Focus had a massive spliff


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jun 2014)

fossyant said:


> Good extended route back. Well good other than smelling weed every few miles. One guy in a Focus had a massive spliff




A very common smell round these here parts too..


----------



## fossyant (3 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


> A very common smell round these here parts too..



I could smell the focus some distance away, it just got stronger as I closed up. But his spliff was about 6 inches long, bloody obvious....


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jun 2014)

had a front mudguard stay bolt shed itself on way home lunch time so had to another bike out for return journey , all sorted now ready for a wet commute 2moro


----------



## fribbleblib (3 Jun 2014)

Was stopped at ASL in town this morning. A woman cycles through, quickly followed by what I guess is her daughter who was hesitant about jumping the red light. Woman turns and tells daughter to "carry on, its alright".

I did shake my head in an exaggerated theatrical way so the car driver behind was aware of my feelings.

Caught up with them later and overhearing snippets of conversation - it appears the woman was teaching the girl the route to school. Sad.

Oh, about 8.30 this morning outside Burger King in Salisbury if shes reading this (which I doubt).


----------



## summerdays (3 Jun 2014)

fribbleblib said:


> Was stopped at ASL in town this morning. A woman cycles through, quickly followed by what I guess is her daughter who was hesitant about jumping the red light. Woman turns and tells daughter to "carry on, its alright".
> 
> I did shake my head in an exaggerated theatrical way so the car driver behind was aware of my feelings.
> 
> ...


I can't imagine teaching my children that, the idea that it's ok to cycle through a red light, it's bad enough that parents do it with their kids in the car, try asking a group of teenagers and you will find that some of them will own up freely that their Dad often drives through a red light.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (3 Jun 2014)

Seems the first time this year that there was no headwind on the way home, enjoyed some SCR down the dual carriageway with one of our warehouse lads, me on the bike, him in the car

Didn't scalp but was sat on his tail at the junction just before our paths diverted (courtesy of the perfect draft from a not-in-service bus)


----------



## Spartak (3 Jun 2014)

Extended commute this morning 
Took my normal route into Bristol but then headed south & took the Clarken Combe climb out of Ashton on the B3128, a well graded climb which could become a regular longer route for me.
Then after the climb was rewarded with the smooth descent of Portbury Lanes before heading via Portishead & Sheepway - normal route home this evening, including this snap of the River Avon looking towards Bristol from the Avonmouth Bridge with Shirehampton on the left & Pill on the right.






It seemed very light this evening .......... picture taken at 21:44

http://www.strava.com/activities/149161030


----------



## mb_333 (4 Jun 2014)

fossyant said:


> I could smell the focus some distance away, it just got stronger as I closed up. But his spliff was about 6 inches long, bloody obvious....



If people want to smoke weed then that's fine by me, it is scary how often you smell it when in traffic tho


----------



## martint235 (4 Jun 2014)

Wet. And the traffic was a little mental on the South Circular, not sure why but it all cleared at Catford even before I hit the roadworks.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Jun 2014)

It was that wet this morning sealskinz and overshoes failed to keep my feet dry.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (4 Jun 2014)

Today, just as I entered my driveway on the bike, a motorist was tailgating me so closely I was concerned he was about to rear-end me, so I failed to spot a bump on the driveway, and down I went. Australian motorists really are among the worst in the world. Don't move here if you want to enjoy cycling.


----------



## robjh (4 Jun 2014)

It was like the start of The Flood out there this morning. I would not have been at all surprised to see an old man loading pairs of animals into a large wooden boat on the edges of Coventry, as pools of water swept across the road and my braking power turned to papier mâché. Me, my prayer was just for a set of waterproofs that would actually work and not leave a film of water all down the inside as well as out.


----------



## HLaB (4 Jun 2014)

Got soaked on my short commute this morning. It hadn't looked like the torrential rain was stopping so I just went for it, sods law the heavy rain eased off a mile down the road by which time I was soaked.


----------



## Stephen C (4 Jun 2014)

One of the wettest commutes last night, completely unprepared and was getting quite cold towards the end (short sleeves and shorts...) and then it was all caped off with a p*******, luckily within limping distance from home...ah well...


----------



## Arjimlad (4 Jun 2014)

Spartak said:


> Extended commute this morning
> Took my normal route into Bristol but then headed south & took the Clarken Combe climb out of Ashton on the B3128, a well graded climb which could become a regular longer route for me.
> Then after the climb was rewarded with the smooth descent of Portbury Lanes before heading via Portishead & Sheepway - normal route home this evening, including this snap of the River Avon looking towards Bristol from the Avonmouth Bridge with Shirehampton on the left & Pill on the right.
> 
> ...



That's a jolly nice ride.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jun 2014)

3 stops this morning over the first 8 miles of an 18 mile commute. First stop after 3 miles as it started hissing it down, overshoes on, cape on. 2 miles later roads were dry, so off came cape. 3 miles later, off came overshoes. Got within a mile of my destination and it started to rain. Carried on. Came out just now for a soggy 4.5 miles back to the office.


----------



## Origamist (4 Jun 2014)

Was a bit lucky this morning. Got caught by a shower for the first 15 mins of the commute, but after that it was fine and arrived at work dry!


----------



## albion (4 Jun 2014)

A wet day so I went on the bus . Disconcertingly the driver was on the phone, and a bit before my stop he took a 2nd call !
In tackling him I told him he would some day end up on youtube. Methinks it sunk in with him in the end though it looked like it was a one-off for him..

He had a bee in his bonnet over a work situation and whilst his driving was very courteous his brain had not exactly engaged on what I would assume is a sacking offence.


----------



## Glow worm (4 Jun 2014)

The Met Office had forecast heavy rain all day here from about 4am until 6pm. So I really should have known it would be a completly dry commute both ways, and not have bothered spending ages last night ensuring my panniers were proper waterproof, covering laptop/ clothes etc 

Lovely ride both ways though.


----------



## summerdays (4 Jun 2014)

I've been glad it was a day off as it's rained continually since I woke up. I must re proof my waterproofs!


----------



## fossyant (4 Jun 2014)

Damp for the return but only very slight rain. Another 36 mile day. That will do.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Jun 2014)

Was lashing it down when I left work, so I chucked on my wet kit from this morning, 300 yards down the road the rain stopped, by the time I had done 8 miles or so the roads were dry, by the time I got home my wet kit was dry.


----------



## dr snuggles (4 Jun 2014)

This morning passed a young lad smoking a joint while riding his bike in the rain! 
Last night nearly got hit by a woman eating a pasta meal while driving down scotswood road with her kids in the car! of course it was my fault and she gave me a piece of her mind

Both completely true.


----------



## dr snuggles (4 Jun 2014)

Also today nearly hit a van while trying to join the cycle lane just up the road from where the pasta eating tosspot nearly killed me. I don't know how I didn't hit it. He was half in the cycle lane but I accept it was an error of judgement on my behalf.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jun 2014)

Wow, who turned the wind machine on? Luckily it was mainly cross and tailwinds but when hit it head on.. phew 'twas like riding into a muddy field. Mad. Nice and dry though. Was threatening rain all the way home but it kept off.

Oh yes, car drivers. When joining a road from a side street. JUST F******G STOP! NO CREEPING!. It's not bloody hard to do. Put your foot on the brake and press down.


----------



## ladygracie494 (4 Jun 2014)

Had a lovely 15 mile each way commute. Got caught in the rain this morning but it was not too bad. Loving the BMC SL01. It it's an amazing bike.


----------



## Origamist (4 Jun 2014)

Dodged the rain again!


----------



## fribbleblib (4 Jun 2014)

More idiots in the first two miles today than in the previous two weeks put together.

Cyclist coming round bend on cycle path on right hand side - why not cycle on the left like on roads?
Car door flung open outside school - "Sorry" (I was anticipating anyway so was far enough out).
Pedestrian crossing road in front of parked bus - I emergency stopped, she didn't notice me (had earphones on)
Pedestrian swerves suddenly into cycling side of shared footpath - I emergency stopped, she didn't notice me (had earphones on).
Driver beeps horn the very split second the lights changed from red - twonk. ( I was by ASL)


----------



## dave r (4 Jun 2014)

robjh said:


> It was like the start of The Flood out there this morning. I would not have been at all surprised to see an old man loading pairs of animals into a large wooden boat on the edges of Coventry, as pools of water swept across the road and my braking power turned to papier mâché. Me, my prayer was just for a set of waterproofs that would actually work and not leave a film of water all down the inside as well as out.



I chickened out this morning, I took the car, wasn't too bad in the morning but had to cross Coventry on the way home running an errand and the rain got Biblical in places.


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Jun 2014)

Peter Hook wandered across the road in front of me in Alderley. Pretty mundane commute other than that.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jun 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Peter Hook wandered across the road in front of me in Alderley. Pretty mundane commute other than that.



You raver you........


----------



## fossyant (4 Jun 2014)

fossyant said:


> You raver you........


I wouldn't notice if the Queen did that...


----------



## robjh (5 Jun 2014)

Sat at work yesterday evening thinking 'the rain's bound to ease up soon'.... then later 'you can't sit here for ever, got to just go for it'. The 12 miles in less-than-completely-waterproofs seemed very long... and then I arrived home just as the rain stopped. My 'waterproof' gloves and overshoes are still hanging up to dry.


----------



## Ollie W (5 Jun 2014)

Got my bike back from service. I'm not meant to ride it until the cracked front fork has been fixed by halfords but I couldn't resist a mile up the road. It's funny how much more fun riding is when you don't try and go quickly! No traffic issues, no running out of puff (which is good because I've got a viral cough), it was lovely. Here's hoping Halfords are just as lovely, though I doubt it...


----------



## BSRU (5 Jun 2014)

A pleasant 50km ride in, started off overcast plus quite chilly but after 30 minutes the sun came out and it started to warm up nicely.


----------



## Andrew_P (5 Jun 2014)

First time for a long time I really wished I had a camera, I was close passed as I was starting off not really bad but the cyclist in front must have been holding a stronger position and the fecker edged pass the cyclist with around 6" from his pedals and kept going despite a glare and verbal comms from the cyclist the close pass was made just so he could block the car in lane 2 from getting one car ahead of him. I was furious must have been the first time ever that someone else's close pass made me so angry!


----------



## MisterStan (5 Jun 2014)

Got wet yesterday both ways. 

This morning was completely different - a bit windy and cool to start, soon warmed up when the sun came out though.


----------



## fossyant (5 Jun 2014)

That's all.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Wow, who turned the wind machine on? Luckily it was mainly cross and tailwinds but when hit it head on.. phew 'twas like riding into a muddy field. Mad. Nice and dry though. Was threatening rain all the way home but it kept off.
> 
> Oh yes, car drivers. When joining a road from a side street. JUST F******G STOP! NO CREEPING!. It's not bloody hard to do. Put your foot on the brake and press down.



I got your wind this morning was very hard work, at least it was dry.

Had another cyclist scalp me today, as soon as he went by he slowed down, so I sat on his wheel for a mile and a half while he desperately tried to get away


----------



## HLaB (5 Jun 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Got wet yesterday both ways.
> 
> This morning was completely different - a bit windy and cool to start, soon warmed up when the sun came out though.


 
Dry yesterday evening for me just up the road, torrential in the morning though 

A strong wind blowing me in this morning and sunshine


----------



## BSRU (5 Jun 2014)

Saw a cyclist wearing a Yorkshire Tour de France jersey.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Jun 2014)

BSRU said:


> Saw a cyclist wearing a Yorkshire Tour de France jersey.



I've got one of those, but it can't have been me


----------



## BSRU (5 Jun 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I've got one of those, but it can't have been me


It could have been given your intergalactic mileage plus they were heading in the general direction of Leicester.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Jun 2014)

BSRU said:


> It could have been given your intergalactic mileage plus they were heading in the general direction of Leicester.



No it can't have been me because mine is in the wash


----------



## Beebo (5 Jun 2014)

It was dry, but where did that head wind blow in from?


----------



## potsy (5 Jun 2014)

fossyant said:


> That's all.


Was all set to cycle in today until I looked out the window at 5.30, maybe it'll be dry tomorrow


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jun 2014)

So the woman in the 4X4 on the school run decided to show her child how not to drive sensibly, nearly crashing into a pinch point bollard.

So maybe a lesson learned lady - do not try to over take a speedy cyclist taking primary into a pinch point without paying attention to what may lay ahead.

Your tyres made a great squealing noise on the tarmac.


----------



## fossyant (5 Jun 2014)

potsy said:


> Was all set to cycle in today until I looked out the window at 5.30, maybe it'll be dry tomorrow


 
Serious slacking !


----------



## GrasB (5 Jun 2014)

First there was light drizzle then there was sun. That is all.


----------



## Origamist (5 Jun 2014)

Mmmm, I think I might have a young nut-job on my commute. Two v poor overtakes in three days from the same young guy in a white BMW in the Toft area. This morning, 500 metres later, I pass him as he is queuing to get out of a junction and he is laughing when he sees me come past. I resist the temptation to stop and chat/re-position his wing mirror. If it happens again, I'll adopt a different strategy. 

I might even stick a camera back on my bike


----------



## Origamist (5 Jun 2014)

potsy said:


> Was all set to cycle in today until I looked out the window at 5.30, maybe it'll be dry tomorrow


 
Dry for me again!


----------



## GrasB (5 Jun 2014)

Origamist said:


> Dry for me again!


On a bike dry is a state of mind, not a physical condition


----------



## thefollen (5 Jun 2014)

Lovely sunny cycle in London. Yesterday I motorbiked it- through the Kingsway underpass (Waterloo Bridge) ahead of me a cyclist attempted it also! A ballsy move, especially considering yesterday's slick conditions, but he it pulled off. I was going around 30mph and he was going faster than me (until the uphill bit). Had to congratulate him on a decent tunnel run!


----------



## Leaway2 (5 Jun 2014)

Origamist said:


> Dodged the rain again!


And me 

And again today.


----------



## potsy (5 Jun 2014)

Origamist said:


> Dry for me again!





Leaway2 said:


> And me
> 
> And again today.



That kind of luck cannot hold much longer


----------



## Leaway2 (5 Jun 2014)

potsy said:


> That kind of luck cannot hold much longer


Please keep those kind of thoughts to your self.


----------



## Stephen C (5 Jun 2014)

I played chicken with a pigeon last night...and he won...the cold look in his eyes suggests I wasn't his first victim....

On the plus side, it's stopped raining


----------



## uclown2002 (5 Jun 2014)

The rain puts some off? If only there was some kit you could get to....hold on wait......


----------



## DazTheDJ (5 Jun 2014)

Origamist said:


> Mmmm, I think I might have a young nut-job on my commute. Two v poor overtakes in three days from the same young guy in a white BMW in the Toft area. This morning, 500 metres later, I pass him as he is queuing to get out of a junction and he is laughing when he sees me come past. I resist the temptation to stop and chat/re-position his wing mirror. If it happens again, I'll adopt a different strategy.
> 
> I might even stick a camera back on my bike



Are you commuting Sandbach to Knutsford? Not far from me I'm Middlewich to Nantwich. 

The main thing I see every morning and it scares the crap out of me is cycling up Nantwich road the number of drivers who give you loads of room but that cross the double white lines approaching blind bends to do so. It happens 2 or 3 times each commute.


----------



## Ollie W (5 Jun 2014)

Bike into Halfords (after another naughty ride there when I shouldn't be pushing the front fork!), warranty fork replacement to be done in the next few days. Just hope they don't undo any of the work done by the LBS when servicing it!


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (5 Jun 2014)

Suns shinning nicely looking forward to the commute back, what a contrast to yesterday! But reading the paper today saying we are in for worst storms in 150 years makes me think I better not loose sight of my waterproofs just yet


----------



## Tin Pot (5 Jun 2014)

First commute in 14 years. I planned a 20 mile route, but took 30 miles to get there. 

Looks like my last commute for another 14 years!


----------



## Origamist (5 Jun 2014)

Sun was out and extended the commute by over a mile. A lovely evening for riding a bike...


----------



## fossyant (5 Jun 2014)

What a difference from this morning


----------



## Andy Jeffery (5 Jun 2014)

Nice sunny run home through the countryside. Must get faster on the up hills though!


----------



## summerdays (5 Jun 2014)

Car coming towards me on a bend, and in one hand is her mobile, and the other hand was being used to sort out her hair! Don't even think she noticed my shout. Definitely one time when I wished I had a cam!

Rest of the journey was lovely including using detour which I had never been up on Purdown, fantastic views over the city, if a little muddy after the rain!


----------



## Stephen C (5 Jun 2014)

Had a pork pie for lunch, no idea what was in it, but I was flying home! Hope the doping testers don't drop round later...


----------



## dave r (6 Jun 2014)

Beautiful morning in Coventry, bright sunny and just a little fresh, ideal for cycling, just about to leave the house and looking forward to the ride to work.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (6 Jun 2014)

Finally a day of superb weather, chain gang of 3 to bring us into Cambridge.
It makes up for all those days of crap weather that we all put up with.

Long may it last!


----------



## Exile (6 Jun 2014)

Sun's out, wind's gone, perfect day for getting out on the bike. Just need to get through the working day so I can finish the ride...


----------



## BSRU (6 Jun 2014)

A glorious 60km ride in this morning and lots of cyclists on the roads, even in the countryside.


----------



## potsy (6 Jun 2014)

Sun's out, bike's out


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Jun 2014)

Hit flooded roads last night and flooded cycle paths this morning. Last night I was able to jump off the bike and walk along a raised path, this morning had no choice but to go through it, luckily it didn't quite reach my feet.


----------



## fossyant (6 Jun 2014)

Poor night's sleep due to pain, then had to be up at 3am to test my son's blood sugar (we've changed his insulin ratio). Felt pants this morning. Despite that, did 19 miles into the city centre (9 is the direct route). One poor pass by a transit with a trailer, and actually asked him for more room next time without swearing or being shouty.

Looped onto the A34 and got passed by a Paralympic GB squad rider - full team kit on a GB Team Dogma. Worked out it was Jody Cundy. He's built like a brick outhouse. I blame it on my being only on one little fixed gear for only just being able to hold pace.

Got into Manchester and went to meeting, to find all the furnitre from the meeting rooms gone. Everyone else turned up, and we decided to cancel. So another 6 miles back to the office in the sun shine. Can't complain.


----------



## HLaB (6 Jun 2014)

Nice morning and if I hadn't TT'd last night I'd be cursing my self for not getting up earlier. Went the short to medium park route (4.2miles) and when I got to the main road traffic as per usual was mainly heading out of town to the buisness parks and the A1, so it was a relatively congestion free ride into town for me, even the usual congstion spots weren't that busy. Got into the office to find the bike racks busier than usual; was that the reason that the roads were a bliss; the good weather = more folk cycling = less congestion


----------



## AboutLee (6 Jun 2014)

In the bus lane which has another lane next to it, minding my own business when some t**t! cuts me up and shoots down the bus lane. Further down the road it goes in to one lane which uses traffic lights which only buses set off. This car was stuck at these lights which I rode passed laughing at the fact he got no where!


----------



## Beebo (6 Jun 2014)

Now for a gentle pootle home in baking sun, before tonights FNRTTC.
Here's praying it stays dry (ish) tonight.


----------



## summerdays (6 Jun 2014)

Nice short ride today, and let out of a side road to turn right by nice lorry man When I was struggling to get out in continuous traffic!

And HOT , they said something about showers this morning so I didn't take my shorts, and it's been really nice all day!


----------



## summerdays (6 Jun 2014)

Forgot to mention this house near my LBS, which has a flag pole and a selection of flags which changes. This was it today, in commemoration:


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (6 Jun 2014)

Cycled home like a man possessed by the devil.
Mostly 25 & 26 mph on the way home.
I think someone spiked my tea with EPO!!!!

A truly great ride home, plenty of that Friday feeling, and a tailwind.

Got in, cleaned the bike over, ready for Monday.

Enjoy it while it lasts, more than makes up for all my moaning about the weather!


----------



## .stu (6 Jun 2014)

Overtook a guy on a scooter (on the flat too) - should've seen the look on his face!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (6 Jun 2014)

As it was such a fine day I thought I'd knock in a century commute day. First one of the year, hopefully more to come!


----------



## fribbleblib (6 Jun 2014)

Saw a Grey Heron stood in a stream this morning........ next to a field of llamas.


----------



## fossyant (6 Jun 2014)

Nice 14 mile home. Strong headwind though. 

Well blow me, Tweeted I thought Jody Cundy had passed me, no # or @ to allert him, but the chap tweeted me. I said he was sporting more beard than usual, he said it had gone that afternoon. Had his head down this am as late for gym session (and was on the track this afternoon with Brad). Told me to have a chat next time. Said I don't like to mither the squad when training. He said, rucksack is commute, no rucksack is training.

What a nice fella. How many World Champs do that. I've heard he is very approachable. Made my day.


----------



## martint235 (9 Jun 2014)

New rear wheel on the single speed so it no longer sounds like I'm riding on a tin can. It's amazing what a difference a quiet bike can make to your enjoyment levels. And speed. Sub-45 mins for 12 miles on the SS, I think that's the first time. Just over 16mph average.

And what's with the clothing, a barmy 18C in London at 6am so sleeveless top and shorts for me. I passed people wearing jackets and longs ffs!!


----------



## mangid (9 Jun 2014)

Little white tails bopping around some going for extended runs down the road, Darwin in action I guess. Then a Muntjac decides to get in on the act, 400-500m running down the side of the road, decided not to pass it never know which way it might go next. 

Glorious morning.


----------



## BSRU (9 Jun 2014)

An enjoyable 61km ride in this morning, warm with a nice cooling breeze.


----------



## HLaB (9 Jun 2014)

A fairly sedate commute for me, left it till the latest possible before traffic chaos would resume, so I could have a few more minutes in my bed. Thursday, Friday, Saturday Sunday has left me worn out; yet I've done more miles at faster pace and been all right, I think it was the heat and a dose of hay fever


----------



## Arjimlad (9 Jun 2014)

It was raining hard when I got up but relented for the start of my ride in. Stopped partway to don the waterproof and overshoes. I need to cycle to the scout activity centre after work this evening to supervise cubs climbing a tower, and want to be in dry shoes for that.


----------



## summerdays (9 Jun 2014)

Arjimlad said:


> It was raining hard when I got up but relented for the start of my ride in. Stopped partway to don the waterproof and overshoes. I need to cycle to the scout activity centre after work this evening to supervise cubs climbing a tower, and want to be in dry shoes for that.


I too stopped to put on the waterproofs and had a couple of cyclist say good morning whilst I was donning my jacket. But it was too humid and not enough rain coming down so it was off again before I got to the MOD.

Then I had the driver (as mentioned on the zebra thread), who didn't think about why I had stopped in the middle of the road at 8:40 outside a school on a zebra crossing, who pulled onto the wrong side of the road to overtake. Apparently she "didn't see them!"

Rest of the journey was good, even had a nice white van man wind down the window to thank me for stopping opposite a gap so he could get by on a narrow road.


----------



## apb (9 Jun 2014)

first day of the year i wore a t-shirt on my commute.

but now it's raining


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (9 Jun 2014)

I dont moan about the weather a lot...
but they all got the weather forecast wrong today , forecast rain this morning and afternoon but not one drop of rain
GET IN!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrasB (9 Jun 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I dont moan about the weather a lot...
> but they all got the weather forecast wrong today , forecast rain this morning and afternoon but not one drop of rain
> GET IN!!!!!!!!


You obviously weren't south of cambridge then!... I've got cat shaped wet patches on the sofa & carpet to prove it


----------



## GrasB (10 Jun 2014)

Following on from the above... today's commute in was a 29 mile long puddle slalom


----------



## markharry66 (10 Jun 2014)

Nob on plumstead highstreet. Two buses either side of road big enough gap to get bike through. I went through took primary as I know any space left would be taken. Only to get mouth full of abuse from idiot in truck gave back as good as I got dont normally bother you must have caught me on a good morning.


----------



## Anders (10 Jun 2014)

What a lovely sunny ride in this morning, could have gone straight past the office and kept going.......... Rain later but hey-ho you cant win them all...


----------



## BSRU (10 Jun 2014)

Another glorious 61km commute in, again warm with a light breeze which seems from a different direction today.

Saw a stupid salmon cyclist riding the wrong way on a busy one way road with the sun right behind him, lucky I wasn't go too fast and was paying attention.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jun 2014)

Cracking morning. Stiff Westerly though. Spotted another squad rider this morning. Let onto him and got a nod and a big smile back. Pretty sure this was Jason Kenny. Even got another colleague into the 'squad' spotting - she saw three on their way out this morning.


----------



## HLaB (10 Jun 2014)

Beautiful warm sunny commute; it brought a fool out however. That being sai it a bit of a confusing junction. I was waiting to turn right on the main road and muppet in a white car tries to turn right underneath me the island stops them doing so, just (I dont think he fancied scraping his nice shinny car). If he had got passed he would have immediately hooked left and I was going straight (or more accurately round to the right). To be fare to them they probably thought originally I was going to go straight into the farcility rather than turning right, as I said its a bit of a daft junction, a mate of mine who lived there 20+ years recently got knocked off at the same junction.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jun 2014)

Very warm morning and a very nice commute. However the traffic in SE Londinium seemed to be backed up everywhere. Which meant lots of stopping and starting and filtering in and out. Pain in the arse.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (10 Jun 2014)

Medway campus, so plus point was cycling from my door, negatives were it was silly O clock in the morning (at risk period work to do when I got there), not my normal destination so needed a rucksack full of crap and Bluebell Hill is between home and work. Didn't break any records. Nice weather though.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jun 2014)

Cracking ride in this morning a bit of a breeze, but blue sky and sun all the way. I think I might need help though, I broke 6,000 commuting miles for the year this morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jun 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Cracking ride in this morning a bit of a breeze, but blue sky and sun all the way. I think I might need help though, I broke 6,000 commuting miles for the year this morning.


You suffer from OCC.......obsessive compulsive cycling


----------



## Arjimlad (10 Jun 2014)

Lovely sunny ride to the nursery thence to work.

An amusing MGIF pass with hard acceleration from a Mum in an X5 who was so intent on getting past, she failed to notice the traffic queuing ahead.

Once she had got past me, she had to brake very hard not to rear-end the car in front. What her kids thought I really don't know !


----------



## HLaB (10 Jun 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Cracking ride in this morning a bit of a breeze, but blue sky and sun all the way. I think I might need help though, I broke 6,000 commuting miles for the year this morning.


I dont think I've passed 900 yet


----------



## summerdays (10 Jun 2014)

Arjimlad said:


> Lovely sunny ride to the nursery thence to work.
> 
> An amusing MGIF pass with hard acceleration from a Mum in an X5 who was so intent on getting past, she failed to notice the traffic queuing ahead.
> 
> Once she had got past me, she had to brake very hard not to rear-end the car in front. What her kids thought I really don't know !


Please tell me you then passed her


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jun 2014)

summerdays said:


> Please tell me you then passed her




I pass a high school every day on my commute and I see the behaviour @Arjimlad described on a regular basis. I do like giving an exaggerated exasperated look when I do overtake as they get stuck in the queue.


----------



## summerdays (10 Jun 2014)

Yesterday was National (or at least if you are 50m from Summerdays) Bad driving day, when i had about 4 or 5 minor incidents. One of them included a driver who pulled off from stationary on a hill immediately in front of me causing me to slow. I did make quiet comments out loud then realised that the window was down and that was a bit risky in case he stopped on the hill, he certainly was very slow all the way down. I decided (as I turned off at the bottom) to do mock curtsy at him, and I think he saw.

This morning was nothing but nice!


----------



## Arjimlad (10 Jun 2014)

summerdays said:


> Please tell me you then passed her



About a second after she stopped. At times like these, I wish I could cycle with no hands and clap sarcastically..


----------



## Hacienda71 (10 Jun 2014)

Mine didn't happen today. Looked out of the window glorious sunshine.  Got changed went to get bike, rear wheel binding on the brake calliper, ffs broken spoke.  Just hope the lbs can fix it before tomorrow, really fancy riding the local tt.


----------



## BSRU (10 Jun 2014)

One thing I noticed yesterday when cycling home with the sun behind me is that after about 20 minutes my elbows were burning


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jun 2014)

BSRU said:


> One thing I noticed yesterday when cycling home with the sun behind me is that after about 20 minutes my elbows were burning




I do have a nice cyclists tan... but you cant see on my arms it due to my tattoo'ed sleeves


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (10 Jun 2014)

Perfect day
Going to ride with no helmet later along the busway!!'


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jun 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Perfect day
> Going to ride with no helmet later along the busway!!'




You devil you


----------



## KneesUp (10 Jun 2014)

Yesterday morning, get bike out, notice it has a flat front. Swap wheel with OHs bike. We go to work together with bike in the boot.

Get on bike to cycle home, notice front is a bit flat. Pump it up and rip the valve off because the rubber was perished (OH doesn't use her bike much)

Take bike back to work and walk home.

Couldn't be bothered fixing mine last night, so I'm walking home again tonight.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jun 2014)

Okay, whoever sent the wind to Leicester, you can have it back, very very hard work tonight. Still at least it is a warm wind.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


> I do have a nice cyclists tan... but you cant see on my arms it due to my tattoo'ed sleeves



Mine never fully disappeared from last year, it has really picked up though in the last few weeks


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jun 2014)

Bit of excitemnt on the way home. Was cycling up a back road when I saw a little bit of smoke. Suddenly with a big woosh a huge flame shot out of a garden shed. Within a minute the whole shed was ablaze.







Amazed at how quickly the fire engulfed the shed and the surrounding fencing. I called for the fire brigade. A few neighbours came out and one said the house holders were at work. Buggered off before the fire brigade turned up, little bit worried there could have been gas bottles or suchlike in there.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jun 2014)

Missed the rain, but my lad got soaked. He had jammed the chain between the granny ring badly. Said he stopped pedalling, but I reccon not as the chain was well bent. A KMC ! Replaced it with a spare. May need a dog fang as the chainset is getting old. Its his school bike.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (10 Jun 2014)

Well..as opposed to the tales of altercations..

I wasn't going to the pub today but it started to chuck it down on my way home so I took shelter for a swift couple - ended up sitting in the beer garden in the sun! Good job too, one of the regulars with mobility problems rides a hand trike and his chain had snapped heading up the hill

My multitool was in the pack of another bike but a friend was on hand to whizz me home and back in the car to save me a mad dash, to retrieve my proper chain tool and get him on his way again.

Warm and fuzzy feelings for a change (don't normally get those on a ride up the narrow-lane tidal-flow rush hour hell of Queens Road)


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jun 2014)

ffs got his from behind by another cyclist today. Second time it's happened in 2 weeks. Not a hard hit more of a tap, but annoying never the less. He caught me at the very wrong moment when I was getting pissed off with a rlj'er in front. The guy who tapped me did apologise but he got called a bloody div who should pay attention in future.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jun 2014)

I had a crash with another cyclist this morning. Shared path, blind bend, I managed to stop, he didn't. He caught my right arm and then as he went over the handle bars his bike came crashing down on me again, a few cuts on my right hand which look like his rear cassette did. Both bikes okay, we shook hands and carried on our separate ways. He was probably going to fast and I probably could have been further over to the left.


----------



## BSRU (11 Jun 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I had a crash with another cyclist this morning. Shared path, blind bend, I managed to stop, he didn't. He caught my right arm and then as he went over the handle bars his bike came crashing down on me again, a few cuts on my right hand which look like his rear cassette did. Both bikes okay, we shook hands and carried on our separate ways. He was probably going to fast and I probably could have been further over to the left.


I hate shared paths and avoid them as much as possible but I still need to ride on about 600metres of shared path due to bad road design.


----------



## mangid (11 Jun 2014)

Lie in, lovely sunny day, Then some excitement. 

Cruising down Madingly Hill, traffic backed up maybe a mile, total joy, not going too fast, but then. Car trying to join queue from Coton, lets me continue, but having attention on him I don't see car coming thru queue from left. Fortunately they were going slowly, and legs reacted well, even though I was carrying more speed than I should. Raised the heart rate a little, and inner voice shouted at me that I should have known better.

It's easy to become complacent and not cover all the bases.


----------



## fossyant (11 Jun 2014)

Middle distance commute today - just over 10.5 miles. Had to get the kids off to school, so was late for work. Not much to report as traffic was quite light. Bad night's sleep, but two strong cups of Columbian Coffee sorted that out before the ride.

Got a KOM last night despite a bit of off roading round some ruddy road works for the Metrolink ! Could have gone faster, but it's very dependant upon three sets of traffic lights, so you either fall lucky, or don't.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (11 Jun 2014)

Rode through a rain shower of biblical proportion on the way home last night. I was soaked through in all of about 5 seconds! It was raining so hard that I started laughing, I must of looked like a right nut job! 
Different story this morning though, up early for a 50 mile inbound journey, gonna try and do same tomorrow too. May be off site on Friday meaning bonus bonus miles may be coming my way, probably up to 160 of the beautiful little things....


----------



## glenn forger (11 Jun 2014)

Moor sheds on fire plz thnx bai


----------



## HLaB (11 Jun 2014)

Just a relaxed 4.3mile commute this morning for me along the rowing lake path, which takes me slightly in the wrong direction but allows for a pleasant relatively roundabout free run into town.


----------



## Nocode (11 Jun 2014)

First cyclo-commute into work for a long time today. Not sure I really like the last couple of miles on my new commute from Greenwich along the A200 into London Bridge. The rest of my commute (down the A21 from Orpington) remains unchanged, but it's that last bit (A200) that is much busier and full of ninja cyclists.

However, was a lovely sunny morning. Forgot how much I like getting my exercise fix done as part of my commute.


----------



## Beebo (11 Jun 2014)

Nocode said:


> First cyclo-commute into work for a long time today. Not sure I really like the last couple of miles on my new commute from Greenwich along the A200 into London Bridge. The rest of my commute (down the A21 from Orpington) remains unchanged, but it's that last bit (A200) that is much busier and full of ninja cyclists.
> 
> However, was a lovely sunny morning. Forgot how much I like getting my exercise fix done as part of my commute.


 
I do the A200 every day, it's the worst bit of my ride , especially from the bit from the Surrey Quays one way system to Tooley Street. As you say, full of nobbers who cant ride bikes in a sensible way, either roadies trying to win the TdF or noobies who havent got a clue. I tend to just take it easy for that section, no point getting into a incident caused by someone elses mistake.
I saw an arguement outside Bermondsey Tube this morning caused by two nikes coming together as they tried to get round a parked bus.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Jun 2014)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

I screamed as the learner driver pulled out in front of me, turning right from behind the give way lines on the minor road at the junction at the bottom of the hill.

Aren't disc brakes amazin'?


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jun 2014)

Nocode said:


> First cyclo-commute into work for a long time today. Not sure I really like the last couple of miles on my new commute from Greenwich along the A200 into London Bridge. The rest of my commute (down the A21 from Orpington) remains unchanged, but it's that last bit (A200) that is much busier and full of ninja cyclists.
> 
> However, was a lovely sunny morning. Forgot how much I like getting my exercise fix done as part of my commute.




Thought you have been quiet bud. Yup the A200 can be a pain with idiot cyclists. I do the road now and again when I have felt the need to stretch the commute, but only to Rotherhithe Roundabout (then back to Greenwich through Surrey Quays).


----------



## Stevie Mcluskey (11 Jun 2014)

Went longer way home last night (approx 15 miles). Felt most of the journey that something wasnt quite right with some gear changes and pedaling up last hill seemed to notice some play at chainset.
Checked out when in house and it looks like bottom bracket at chainset side is slack and plenty of play in spindle when moving pedals.
Bit annoyed as its my new Sirrus (5 weeks old) and has only done about 50-60 miles. Phoned Evans and i'm taking bike in on Friday. Should i be requesting new bottom bracket as i dont know how long its been loose or will it be okay for them to check and retighten.
Was due its 6 week check over but bit disappointed with this.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jun 2014)

Stevie Mcluskey said:


> Went longer way home last night (approx 15 miles). Felt most of the journey that something wasnt quite right with some gear changes and pedaling up last hill seemed to notice some play at chainset.
> Checked out when in house and it looks like bottom bracket at chainset side is slack and plenty of play in spindle when moving pedals.
> Bit annoyed as its my new Sirrus (5 weeks old) and has only done about 50-60 miles. Phoned Evans and i'm taking bike in on Friday. Should i be requesting new bottom bracket as i dont know how long its been loose or will it be okay for them to check and retighten.
> Was due its 6 week check over but bit disappointed with this.



I had an issue with my BB on my Sirrus, turned out it wasn't fitted correctly, LBS took it out and refitted it and it was fine until it packed up a few months later and they replaced it under warranty.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (11 Jun 2014)

Doc's appointment this morning so in a hurry
Pulling a trailer so more cumbersome

Of COURSE the fairy would visit this morning!


----------



## benb (11 Jun 2014)

I was filtering past heavy traffic, and saw a car had not started moving when the traffic in front of them had. I thought "I bet they're texting or something" and lo and behold I was correct. Their window was open, so I sarcastically called through "Maybe if you hadn't been texting you would have seen the traffic had started moving". 

They uttered some foolishness in response.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jun 2014)

benb said:


> I was filtering past heavy traffic, and saw a car had not started moving when the traffic in front of them had. I thought "I bet they're texting or something" and lo and behold I was correct. Their window was open, so I sarcastically called through "Maybe if you hadn't been texting you would have seen the traffic had started moving".
> 
> They uttered some foolishness in response.




See that a lot. Car not moving, usually because the driver is otherwise occupied with a phone.


----------



## Nocode (11 Jun 2014)

Beebo said:


> I do the A200 every day, it's the worst bit of my ride , especially from the bit from the Surrey Quays one way system to Tooley Street. As you say, full of nobbers who cant ride bikes in a sensible way, either roadies trying to win the TdF or noobies who havent got a clue. I tend to just take it easy for that section, no point getting into a incident caused by someone elses mistake.
> I saw an arguement outside Bermondsey Tube this morning caused by two nikes coming together as they tried to get round a parked bus.



Absolutely agree. I've just been taking it easy down that road. There's a fair bit of traffic at points and I'm just inclined to stop and hold my position in the lane rather than weave in and out of traffic (even if stationary) to get to the front. Even saying that, I don't particularly like the road - it's pretty bumpy at points!



ianrauk said:


> Thought you have been quiet bud. Yup the A200 can be a pain with idiot cyclists. I do the road now and again when I have felt the need to stretch the commute, but only to Rotherhithe Roundabout (then back to Greenwich through Surrey Quays).



Yeah, been reading the forums periodically. Haven't commuted on the bike for a while because of triathlon training and the specific bike sessions it entailed. Just couldn't afford the extra time/fatigue that cyclocommuting would add. However, I've already had my A race of the season (Outlaw Half in Nottingham) so just enjoying getting back to my non-specific training!

Never know, one of these days I might see you on my A21 commute!


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jun 2014)

Nocode said:


> Yeah, been reading the forums periodically. Haven't commuted on the bike for a while because of triathlon training and the specific bike sessions it entailed. Just couldn't afford the extra time/fatigue that cyclocommuting would add. However, I've already had my A race of the season (Outlaw Half in Nottingham) so just enjoying getting back to my non-specific training!
> 
> Never know, one of these days I might see you on my A21 commute!



Nice one...

Yeah, surprised we haven't bumped into each other seeing as we live so bleedin' close. You still on the Trek?


----------



## Nocode (11 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Nice one...
> 
> Yeah, surprised we haven't bumped into each other seeing as we live so bleedin' close. You still on the Trek?



Yeah, and I look really daft because it's got clip-on aerobars on it  Will probably keep them on for now as still doing the bike leg of the London Triathlon in August (part of a relay team) and still need to do a bit of TT-esque specific training at the weekends and can't be bothered to keep taking them off/on.

I think we've tended not to cross paths because I set off around 6.30am. In the evenings I head home anywhere between 5-7pm depending on stuff going on at work.


----------



## HLaB (11 Jun 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I had an issue with my BB on my Sirrus, turned out it wasn't fitted correctly, LBS took it out and refitted it and it was fine until it packed up a few months (*5000 miles*) later and they replaced it under warranty.


----------



## GrasB (11 Jun 2014)

Well if the BB wasn't fitted properly to start with there may well have been damage done to the bearings. Then a short life till they give up.

It's like I never have had problems with BB30 bottom brackets. I spend ages press-fitting them correctly, but they don't break for me. A friend of mine had BB30 bearings replaced a few times, not since I put them in though, same OE replacements as before.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jun 2014)

Nocode said:


> Yeah, and I look really daft because it's got clip-on aerobars on it  Will probably keep them on for now as still doing the bike leg of the London Triathlon in August (part of a relay team) and still need to do a bit of TT-esque specific training at the weekends and can't be bothered to keep taking them off/on.
> 
> I think we've tended not to cross paths because I set off around 6.30am. In the evenings I head home anywhere between 5-7pm depending on stuff going on at work.




Yeah I'm usually at the top of Bromley Hill at about 6pm for the evening commute. But also surprised not seen you about local rather then just the commute.


----------



## Nocode (11 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


> But also surprised not seen you about local rather then just the commute.



True, is a little odd. 

I'm a creature of habit and at weekends tend to cycle out into Biggin Hill > Westerham > Brasted > Otford > Shoreham > Eynsford and back into Orpington via Swanley. Sometimes extend it out into Kemsing and West Kingsdown. For longer rides I tend to head down Staplehurst. Not sure if you ever frequent those routes?


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jun 2014)

Nocode said:


> True, is a little odd.
> 
> I'm a creature of habit and at weekends tend to cycle out into Biggin Hill > Westerham > Brasted > Otford > Shoreham > Eynsford and back into Orpington via Swanley. Sometimes extend it out into Kemsing and West Kingsdown. For longer rides I tend to head down Staplehurst. Not sure if you ever frequent those routes?




I do, especially Eynsford, but these days a bit further out, Essex, Herts etc.
Have you seen* THIS*, you are more then welcome to join us


----------



## AboutLee (11 Jun 2014)

Nice fast pace home today. Following a car when lights changed to red and the women didn't have time to stop in time and stopped in the ASL box. Cyclists told her she was in the wrong for stopping, which I had to but in and say she was allowed as lights were changing. Sorry cyclists im with the car this one.


----------



## summerdays (11 Jun 2014)

This morning I managed to see the Google car in Redland, and then this afternoon I spotted it again in Henleaze.

I also started using Strava this week and managed to get a QOM  (Ok it was a slightly downhill stretch, not going to get one for uphill!).


----------



## dave r (11 Jun 2014)

Nice routine commute this morning, not so routine tonight, leaving work I had a visit from the fairy, first one this year, told several colleagues who asked as they drove past I was OK as as I started to change the tube, then I broke a tyre lever and had to improvise with a small screw driver, got under way and got between Bedworth and Ash Green and came across a driver who didn't like my cycling, I got bibbed as he passed then shouted at when I was filtering slow traffic, I would have discussed it with him but the puncture had made me late so I ignored him.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jun 2014)

Totally uneventful ride home tonight, perfect!


----------



## fossyant (11 Jun 2014)

Couple of idiots. Bit of too quick filtering, on inside, nearly got doored. Woman flung her door wide from a CLK. Just missed it. Idiot woman and me.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jun 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Totally uneventful ride home tonight, perfect!




indeed....


----------



## mustang1 (11 Jun 2014)

I found everyone annoying today. Too many pedestrians. Too many cars. Trucks are too noisy. Buses are too polluting. The only people who didn't annoy me today were a couple of dumb cyclists and taxi drivers.


----------



## HB_Dude (11 Jun 2014)

Had a lovely run in to work this morning, set me up just nice for the day


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Jun 2014)

Cycled mostly downhill into Bristol city centre today at average 14 mph over 8 miles. A pint of GWB Old Higby before coming home and chasing someone fast made the home run 15mph! Temple Quay offices had great bike cage, showers and lockers for staff. I was just visiting but a friendly commuter let me in the cage to lock my bike securely.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (12 Jun 2014)

Perfect day....


----------



## MisterStan (12 Jun 2014)

Fresh and cool to start, warming up very quickly. Beautiful and sunny. Very busy on the busway - claimed a lot of scalps this morning!


----------



## BSRU (12 Jun 2014)

Another glorious morning to be riding a bike.
A great 66.5km ride into work in warm sunshine, apart from five minutes in freezing fog.

Saw a school run mum speed through a red light, could have been nasty if I wasn't paying attention.
Another school run mum pull out of a nursery without bothering to look left at all, again lucky I had my eyes open.
And finally a WVM expressing his pride in his homosexuality by shouting "gay" as I cycled past


----------



## Beebo (12 Jun 2014)

BSRU said:


> And finally a WVM expressing his pride in his homosexuality by shouting "gay" as I cycled past


Maybe he was just feeling happy and carefree on this beautiful sunny morning.
We should all feel a bit more gay on a day like today.


----------



## Nocode (12 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


> I do, especially Eynsford, but these days a bit further out, Essex, Herts etc.
> Have you seen* THIS*, you are more then welcome to join us


Cheers, I'll take a look. I may have birthday plans that weekend (the wife was asking my availability last night, but I'll see what I can do). Looks like fun though!


----------



## mangid (12 Jun 2014)

Glorious morning, started cool and as sun came up over the hedges legs got warmer. New Garmin on stem urging me to go faster, why i need the numbers to push that little bit more is beyond me, but it feels so good. Too much roadkill


----------



## GrasB (12 Jun 2014)

It was a wet ride in for me today (bike & kit all dripping wet despite the fact I wasn't pushing) but no .... ...


----------



## fossyant (12 Jun 2014)

Lovely out


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (12 Jun 2014)

Nice ride in but struggled a bit, just didn't seem to have any go in the legs at any point. May take the shorter way home, gutted as you can't be missing the miles in weather like this  Need about 18 miles I think to take me into the 5000 club so should aim for that I guess.


----------



## BSRU (12 Jun 2014)

mangid said:


> Too much roadkill


I noticed that as well, far more than usual, maybe the full moon last night has some bearing.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (12 Jun 2014)

Good ride in, I felt fresher than the last couple of days, could be because I was back on familiar territory. Had a woman in an MPV almost cut across me turning right but she decided to stop just before I did which was nice, would have been nicer with out the accusatory 'how dare you be riding along a road' stare though. Got the bike checked out by a kid on his Batman 'BMX' bike, complete with Batman helmet at traffic lights. Locking the bike at work, spotted a rear spoke missing, so will forego any temptation to push things on the ride home.


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Jun 2014)

I don't see many other cyclists on my commute normally, but this morning some lanky skinny person caned it past me on one of the flat fast sections. I was doing about 25mph and he just blasted past me like I was standing still !


----------



## MisterStan (12 Jun 2014)

Arjimlad said:


> I don't see many other cyclists on my commute normally, but this morning some lanky skinny person caned it past me on one of the flat fast sections. I was doing about 25mph and he just blasted past me like I was standing still !


I bet he didn't even say hello....


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Jun 2014)

If he did, he was probably too far ahead by the time I woke up for me to hear it !


----------



## Origamist (12 Jun 2014)

After 3 days in Belgrade eating meat and drinking lager in 30C heat, it was great to be back on the bike in the sunshine!

Got to extend the commute tonight by 7 miles tonight, but the forecast looks great.


----------



## Stephen C (12 Jun 2014)

Lovely morning, although starting to get too hot for me now!  Only one incident of note, a van was waiting to turn right into a side road, indicating away, I was approaching slowly (towards him) so signalled for him to take the turn, at which point a cyclist with a fully loaded front basket decided to overtake...luckily the van driver saw it and stopped, but the cyclist still wobbled over (no contact), before scuttling away. Maybe those TFL stickers aren't such a stupid idea!


----------



## simon the viking (12 Jun 2014)

Last night on the way home I was scalped by someone I know to be a professional cyclist ( he has sponsorship etc and its his 'day' job - he goes in LBS I use).... I thought about giving chase and scalping him back.............but that would have been childish...................... (and something tells me he wasn't really trying that hard anyway......)


----------



## simon the viking (12 Jun 2014)

This morning the natural flow of traffic on a 'A' road was 25 - 30 mph I slotted in behind a van (not close enough to be dangerous... but close enough to draft him slightly) and rode primary for nearly a mile at nearly 30 mph easily on the flat (I can ride at that speed in very short bursts......) ..... It felt fantastic


----------



## GrasB (12 Jun 2014)

simon the viking said:


> This morning the natural flow of traffic on a 'A' road was 25 - 30 mph I slotted in behind a van (not close enough to be dangerous... but close enough to draft him slightly) and rode primary for nearly a mile at nearly 30 mph easily on the flat (I can ride at that speed in very short bursts......) ..... It felt fantastic


Special is when you pull the same thing on an HGV going down the the A11 in free-flowing traffic.


----------



## Crankpoet (12 Jun 2014)

On a training run going out of town and I was almost taken out by a commuter on a road bike this morning running the red light as I was moving on green - I saw him, luckily, so we both lived to learn something - I did express an opinion about his general level of intellectual functioning though.


----------



## stowie (12 Jun 2014)

OK, two cyclists really irritated me on CS2 tonight. The first one was along Mile End Road where I was pedalling for all I was worth, sweating and struggling for breath when another cyclist breezed by with barely any effort. Worse, they seemed to be talking, and I realised that not only were they going much faster than me and making it look easy, but they were also conducting a conference call at the same time. At the time I wouldn't have been able to put together two words without a lot of wheezing. Secondly, along the segregated bit I was, again putting loads of effort to find myself being left standing by someone, who after they passed me accelerated even further like roadrunner on two wheels.

If you are either of these cyclists then I would urge you to cut it out. I thought I was making good progress and giving it some welly. It shows a distinct lack of camaraderie to then pass me effortlessly. Think about my dignity if nothing else.


----------



## fossyant (12 Jun 2014)

Warm, very warm. Need to pop the bars off and scrub the steerer and headset pre load washer as it's clacking again. Only did a quick job last month.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (12 Jun 2014)

Caught again by @MisterStan ! but latched on for a last 5 minute blast of 24 mph.
Well worth the effort !!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (12 Jun 2014)

Stephen C said:


> Lovely morning, although starting to get too hot for me now!  Only one incident of note, a van was waiting to turn right into a side road, indicating away, I was approaching slowly (towards him) so signalled for him to take the turn, at which point a cyclist with a fully loaded front basket decided to overtake...luckily the van driver saw it and stopped, but the cyclist still wobbled over (no contact), before scuttling away. Maybe those TFL stickers aren't such a stupid idea!




Too hot? Nah!!!


----------



## Origamist (12 Jun 2014)

More glorious sunshine on the ride home. 

Extended commute tmrw morning, so will have to leave early. Looking forward to it...


----------



## summerdays (12 Jun 2014)

Warm out and I keep forgetting to try to ease off a bit, I seem to be in non poodle mode weirdly!


----------



## w00hoo_kent (12 Jun 2014)

Near miss on the ride home. Stuck in A20 traffic, Toyota in front of me, big lorry in front of it. I was at that horrible spot from the lights where you can just make it through before they change again, if you really go for it. Initially thought I was going to be seriously gapped but the lorry came against a narrow spot and stopped. Started again figuring I should be able to keep with traffic to the lights, had clipped in, then the Toyota emergency stopped for no obvious reason, lorry kept going. I managed to heave the bike left and miss the side of the Toyota while braking and desperately unclipping. Huge adrenalin rush. While I was blaming myself for getting too close the next two to three cars past all gave me an 'OK?' type query and indicated the Toyota had been well out of order, it had just pulled off again and left, probably didn't even realise they'd done something odd. I think the car behind me was happy, if I'd not been there he'd have hit her. I'm kind of happy I got beside her, if I'd stopped directly behind her I might have been the meat in the sandwich.


----------



## Stephen C (12 Jun 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Too hot? Nah!!!


I could sweat for England, it often looks like it's raining on my face! Ah well, I suppose I must soldier on and enjoy


----------



## AboutLee (13 Jun 2014)

Nice ride this morning until a highway maintenance truck jumped the red light nearly taking me out on the road and a cyclist which was on the pavement crossing over. Of course the driver blamed me for him driving through his red light.

Further down the road over taken by another cyclist which I was slowling down for the lights, when he jumped the red light prompting the already stopped car to also jump the red light which the driver soon realised the light was red.

Managed to catch up with the cyclist and tail him some time and he jumped a further 4 red lights. I had to over take him as I didn't fancy seeing him get killed.

So plenty of red light issues this morning and it wasn't even 5:30! Haha


----------



## summerdays (13 Jun 2014)

AboutLee said:


> Managed to catch up with the cyclist and tail him some time and he jumped a further 4 red lights. I had to over take him as I didn't fancy seeing him get killed.
> 
> So plenty of red light issues this morning and it wasn't even 5:30! Haha


I must admit I do feel pressurised to get past the RLJ's, just to prove that they haven't actually gained that much time.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (13 Jun 2014)

Stephen C said:


> I could sweat for England, it often looks like it's raining on my face! Ah well, I suppose I must soldier on and enjoy



you and me both mate!
I only look at the bike and start sweating!


----------



## Nocode (13 Jun 2014)

Lovely 'easy' commute in this morning, glorious weather. Had to force myself to take it easier as I've pushed it a bit too hard on some of my commutes recently.

Didn't see a single cyclist heading in my direction until I got on to the A200, so that's about 40+ mins into my commute.

Only event was a female cyclist coming hurtling out of Southwark Park on a MTB and fluorescent gear (including fluro helmet cover in this heat!) having to momentarily pause when joining to Jamaica Road A200 to avoid taking me out. Then at the next junction when a group of us cyclists all stopped, she jumped the lights, scooting out to the island in the middle to then get beeped/berated by a skip lorry driver turning right at the junction. Of course, as these things go when the lights turned green we all went, caught-up and passed her... I never understand why they do it


----------



## BSRU (13 Jun 2014)

Another fantastic morning for being out there.
A lovely 62.5km ride into work with not as much traffic usual but definitely more bikes.

Although one cyclist on a narrow shared path, overtaking other cyclists just before a blind bend was not very clever, especially as he was giving it some effort. And the woman on a bike that looks far too big for her and she grinds huge gears but always seems to be out of the saddle(probably because of the size).


----------



## thefollen (13 Jun 2014)

Friday legs and bloomin' lovely in the sun! Everyone (I saw) well behaved. Porridge after the work shower was a controversial choice- have a bead on!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jun 2014)

Had to drive yesterday, so last night pumped up the tyres on the road bike, gave the chain a good clean then had a cracking ride in on it this morning. Fantastic weather again.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jun 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Had to drive yesterday, so last night pumped up the tyres on the road bike, gave the chain a good clean then had a cracking ride in on it this morning. Fantastic weather again.


Sitting here looking out at a gloomy, wet day......I am not jealous...honest!


----------



## Stevie Mcluskey (13 Jun 2014)

Forecast rain but dry and warm run in this morning. Roads seemed quiet so another bonus.


----------



## MisterStan (13 Jun 2014)

Overslept badly this morning - woke up when I would usually be leaving! Friday legs? No time for them this morning - just managed to make it in to work on time though.

Hot and sunny from the outset, looks like it's going to be another scorcher!


----------



## BSRU (13 Jun 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Overslept badly this morning - woke up when I would usually be leaving! Friday legs? No time for them this morning - just managed to make it in to work on time though.
> 
> Hot and sunny from the outset, looks like it's going to be another scorcher!


Hose pipe ban soon


----------



## Origamist (13 Jun 2014)

Awful night's sleep as was staying in the sister in law's bedroom*. It had everything that I need to guarantee a fitful sleep:

Memory foam mattress
No black out curtains/blinds
A double bed, not a king (1st world problems, eh?)
Railings at the bottom of the bed
Feather pillow

Result - almost got left hooked and right hooked. If I had not been dozy, I would have seen them coming...

Apart from that - great. 35 miles.

*Not with the sister in law, I hasten to add...


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (13 Jun 2014)

simon the viking said:


> (and something tells me he wasn't really trying that hard anyway......)


Yep you are correct, I was just out for a bit of a pootle


----------



## Stephen C (13 Jun 2014)

Can I just check here that I still actually exist? I had 3 different pedestrians look straight at me then walk calmly across the road in front of me... Ah well, you can't get mad when it's nice weather!


----------



## Clanghead (13 Jun 2014)

Ditched the hybrid and train today and took my road bike all the way to work for the first time today.
Lovely ride in, apart from one stupidity pass from a Ford Fiesta, finding that loose gravel has been laid all up (a long "up") Swanwick Lane, and my left leg completely cramping up 200 yards from work so that I had to walk the rest of the way. Guess I need more practice.  Glad I brought my rail season ticket with me "just in case" for the way home...


----------



## BSRU (13 Jun 2014)

Almost taken out by a red light jumper at lunch time.
I say red light jumper it was more "what red light/what traffic lights" jumper, the old geezer in the car seemed very confused and disorientated as to where he was, probably time to give his licence back.


----------



## morrisman (13 Jun 2014)

Clanghead said:


> Ditched the hybrid and train today and took my road bike all the way to work for the first time today.
> Lovely ride in, apart from one stupidity pass from a Ford Fiesta, finding that loose gravel has been laid all up (a long "up") Swanwick Lane, and my left leg completely cramping up 200 yards from work so that I had to walk the rest of the way. Guess I need more practice.  Glad I brought my rail season ticket with me "just in case" for the way home...


Swanwick Lane, there is a blast from my past as I worked at the Air Traffic Control Centre up there, the climb up from the Hamble was horrible with out loose gravel so I feel your pain.


----------



## AboutLee (13 Jun 2014)

summerdays said:


> I must admit I do feel pressurised to get past the RLJ's, just to prove that they haven't actually gained that much time.



Wasn't even that, it was the fact of drivers being half sleep and him jumping the lights I didn't want to see the wrong end of it.


----------



## summerdays (13 Jun 2014)

Nice commutes, weather a little hot (I know I shouldn't moan, it's better than rain and so nice not carrying waterproofs for "just in case").


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jun 2014)

Get to the A47 tonight and I need to go straight across it, car from my right flashes me out so I pootle out, thinking I will go into the right turn filter lane on the main road and wait for the traffic from my left to clear. Unfortunately a car in the queue behind the one that flashed me out is turning right and goes into the filter lane looking slightly peeved with me. So I wave him by and follow behind him. When we get over the road he stops for a chat. Politely pointed out the car had flashed me and I had also seen him hence why I waited. He was fine with me, but annoyed with the driver who had flashed me out, said he'd been doing it at every junction.

Also had a car try and over take me, I think she didn't realise how fast I was going and she had to abandoned the over take and stayed behind me. It was a slight down hill and I was doing 30 mph 

Weather wise it has clouded over and was a bit cooler than this morning, still very warm though.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Jun 2014)

glorious morning. snicked up a couple of gears. round the sharp bend as the climb kicks in on a single track road through the woods. suddenly i am surrounded by deer walking across the slope. the ones in front of me stop and look at me heads turning as one and then bosh they scarper sharpish and i am thinking of the ones above or behind "don't take me out". stunning.

glorious ride home this evening.

perfect weather.


----------



## Glow worm (13 Jun 2014)

Cocked up on my way in earlier. Roundabout- white van positioned as if to go straight ahead, me on cycle path that merges with the road at that point. My 'radar ' is normally ok in these situations and i sensed no problem due to the positioning of the van. But as I drew alongside the van onto the road, it suddenly swung left without indicating, stopping just in time, when the driver saw me. I should have known a lot better although it was the drivers fault, and he did apologise. Will be a lot more careful here in future. (Nasty 'Sainsbury's' roundabout in Cambridge for any locals)

Lovely chilled ride home though in the sunshine. Managed to get into that zone where nothing, not even Volvos, was going to irritate me - perfect !


----------



## Stephen C (14 Jun 2014)

My commute home could've gone a little better: http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-ground-wasnt-as-solid-as-i-thought.158470/


----------



## Shut Up Legs (16 Jun 2014)

I have mixed feelings about the oncoming Winter Solstice - it means the days will get longer. So far, we've had pretty underwhelming Winter weather. I was hoping for something semi-Biblical which would keep away the fair-weather riders (the incompetent ones, that is), but no such luck. Oh well, there's still 2.5 months of Winter left, the weather might get worse .


----------



## BSRU (16 Jun 2014)

Another easy 55km ride in excellent weather.

To the two cyclists riding side by side, perfectly legal but not when your going around a blind bend and your both on the wrong side of the road.


----------



## summerdays (16 Jun 2014)

Found it hard going today if I pushed hard I seemed to be really out of breath. But the one I call "Frenchie" actually replied Good morning to me today!! (I've been working to achieve this for months and months!!!).

I was also following the scent trail laid down by an adolescent male (presumably to attract an other half)!!! I wouldn't want to be in an enclosed space with him as it was over powering even at a distance!


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jun 2014)

A bit nippy when I left at 7.30 this morning, but soon warmed up pretty quickly.

Blimey, nearly bust a gut this morning with some SCR, managed to dispatch all comers (well. 3 other cyclists to be precise and one of those wasn't playing ). But nearly twisted my guts and had to push my lungs back in in doing so.


----------



## HLaB (16 Jun 2014)

With not getting back to near 1 am, after a 6 hour drive and the Cairngorm Sportive, I decided to have a bit of a lie in. Unfortunately that get me out when the loggerjam is just begining to ease and I don't like drivers at that point, they've been fustrated sitting in queues and now they can accelerate into that 5m gap. That said, I'm still going the speed of traffic or faster on my steel fixie and everyone behaved :-)


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (16 Jun 2014)

(a late entry for last Friday): The logic of cycle commuting:

"That parcel is on my way home - I'll deliver it in person, it's only up that hill

Ah, it's up that hill, I don't like that hill - but I know how I can avoid having to cycle up THAT hill......

I'll cycle an extra 10 miles, go to the highest point in the city, and then that will mean that delivering that parcel is DOWNhill and therefore a much easier task"

Makes perfect sense to me, don't know why others don't get it?


----------



## Origamist (16 Jun 2014)

Was a lovely, bright and warm morning. There was a northerly wind again, but better to have a headwind on the way in, than on the way home.

Bagged myself a new, fixed winter hack last night from fleabay - A Ridgeback Solo World:






Reynolds 520, carbon forks, Sugino chainset, etc. Looks in good nick and it's the same geometry as the discontinued Genesis Skyline. I'll flip the stem, remove the reflectors, re-tape the bars, raise the saddle, swop the pedals and stick a DA 16t cog on and I'm good to go. Will also take a rack!


----------



## GrasB (16 Jun 2014)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> (a late entry for last Friday): The logic of cycle commuting:
> 
> "That parcel is on my way home - I'll deliver it in person, it's only up that hill
> 
> ...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Jun 2014)

Still tweaking the route to the new office and adapting to the junction changes on the A23. Either way I don't think I'll see a sub 60 minute ride in to work again.

More positively I big ringed it from halfway, where the nasty rampy climbs end, and everyone else played nicely.

Cyclist count: 5, none going my way and four had baskets on the front.


----------



## summerdays (16 Jun 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Cyclist count: 5, none going my way and four had baskets on the front.


So you only see 5 cyclists in an hour? (or more), because of the route (though if it includes baskets probably not) or just not loads around?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Jun 2014)

summerdays said:


> So you only see 5 cyclists in an hour? (or more), because of the route (though if it includes baskets probably not) or just not loads around?


First couple of km is in town. Last km or so is in town. Rural splendour in between. Fairly lumpy rural splendour by the standards of SE England. If I see two on the 17 km in the middle it is a busy day. The basket cases are at either end.


----------



## summerdays (16 Jun 2014)

That makes sense now!


----------



## summerdays (16 Jun 2014)

Homeward commute ok, still struggling a little. South Glos (well their contractors) put a sign up for motorists warning them that the road was narrowed to one lane ahead. Where did they put the sign? Well they found a convenient bit of Tarmac nearby and managed to squeeze it in where it was quite narrow almost blocking the path! Just on a blind corner too, when they could have used the grassy strip.

Met a lady a bit further on, on a Christina trike who would not have been able to get through that gap! I advised her not to try going that way!


----------



## 400bhp (16 Jun 2014)

Nice ride today after 2 weeks hol. Lovely with the sun out and felt good to be on the fast bike again.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jun 2014)

Fantastic tailwind and some brilliant SCR made for a fantastic commute home. Fastest of the year so far.
The fellow cyclist that over took me did so before a long drag up a hill, so... I just let him do all the work... marvelous.


----------



## GrasB (16 Jun 2014)

I must report I've hit aerodynamic epicness! I'm turning quarter-on head winds into effective tail winds ... results is absolutely astounding commutes both ways. It's gonna have to take some getting used to.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (16 Jun 2014)

Rubbish ride in this morning. Had nothing in the legs to give so just had a bit of a bimble. Felt a bit better on the return leg and had some nice SCR completing 4 scalps. Before anyone says that not everyone is in a race, these guys were clear to spot as racers, they were going in a forward direction


----------



## fribbleblib (16 Jun 2014)

In the corner of a large recreation park there is a bench which very often has a small bunch of flowers on the seat.

I decided to stop this morning and have a look at the bench, which sits at the top of a hill, overlooking the whole park.

The bench had a plaque in memory of a father, and there was a fresh bunch of flowers on the seat, along with a printed card with a poem in memory of the dad whome the seat commemorates.

As it was Fathers Day yesterday, I guess the family had visited to lay the flowers.

Over the months I have been cycling past, I have never noticed the flowers having been mis-used, or thrown about, and the seat is in excellent condition - not vandalised or graffitied upon. So rare these days.

Hopefully it stays that way. Just thought I would share that.


----------



## David Parry (17 Jun 2014)

Hey, we are coming to the UK for 3 weeks in July. We are staying in Wonersh, Surrey for 10 days. Any suggestions for any good routes--I want to do day trips to vicinity pubs!!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (17 Jun 2014)

Had a bit of a lazy commute this morning. Perfect weather though, should of really made more of it and added done more miles. Never mind, that's done with now, already looking forward to the homeward journey!


----------



## BSRU (17 Jun 2014)

Cold and overcast when I left but by the time I got to work 60km later it was warm and sunny.


----------



## martint235 (17 Jun 2014)

Feckin kerbs in the riverside park. Why don't they understand that they are meant to cycle on the left of the path. Stupid people.

Other than that it was an ok ride.


----------



## .stu (17 Jun 2014)

Left the house ten minutes later than usual so really pushed and manged to hit 21.5 mph average over 13 miles


----------



## MisterStan (17 Jun 2014)

Chilly ish to start, but soon warmed up and the sun came out, bit of a tailwind again in places but nothing spectacular. 


martint235 said:


> Feckin kerbs in the riverside park. *Why don't they understand that they are meant to cycle on the left of the path.* Stupid people.
> Other than that it was an ok ride.


Had some of that too Martin, bloody salmons.


----------



## HLaB (17 Jun 2014)

Nothing much happened other than my Garmin 200 is working again. Yesterday it was taking ages to find the satelites, coming up 'movement dtected' but only recording the duration of the ride not the position, speed etc.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jun 2014)

martint235 said:


> Feckin kerbs in the riverside park. Why don't they understand that they are meant to cycle on the left of the path. Stupid people.
> 
> Other than that it was an ok ride.




See... you are doing the parks, which are very nice to do.. but you are getting stressed out by the nobby cyclists... relax dear brother... relax...


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jun 2014)

HLaB said:


> Nothing much happened other than my Garmin 200 is working again. Yesterday it was taking ages to find the satelites, coming up 'movement dtected' but only recording the duration of the ride not the position, speed etc.




Do a factory reset, if not done already.


----------



## HLaB (17 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Do a factory reset, if not done already.


Yip, that's what I done :-)


----------



## Origamist (17 Jun 2014)

Very high pollen count today, if my streaming eyes and snotty nose are to be believed!

Lovely morning again, good driving, and a gentle headwind.

Am debating whether to get the train tomorrow - it seems wimpy, but if I don't, I'll be a physical wreck by Friday...!


----------



## Ganymede (17 Jun 2014)

David Parry said:


> Hey, we are coming to the UK for 3 weeks in July. We are staying in Wonersh, Surrey for 10 days. Any suggestions for any good routes--I want to do day trips to vicinity pubs!!


Sounds very nice - I think you need to start your own thread on this though David, maybe under "General Cycling Discussions", you'll get noticed by the non-commuters then. Not from Surrey myself but I know there are plenty on the forum who cycle there. Have a great trip!


----------



## 400bhp (17 Jun 2014)

Had 2 dfafters in 2 days. Can't recall last time I had 1 drafter.

Last night was going pretty quick, but I could see the gentleman was a bigger build than me. So just waited to a local short steep climb to leave him behind.

This mornin, I passed someone and I was doing 19 ish. He was perhaps doing 17. He stuck to my back wheel for the next 4 miles. Could see his shadow and saw him move out a few times only to tuck back in. Had enough so got out of the saddle and saw his shadow disappear.


----------



## fossyant (17 Jun 2014)

Long route into Manchester - good 18 miles (9 miles is the direct route). Just pulled onto A34 (3 miles from end of ride) and another pesky GB Squad rider goes past me. I carry on at normal pace, but as soon as we hit the A34 Mountain (it's a lump but that's the Strava name) the power of FIXED reels him, in so I had to ease off as I'm not about to steam past a squad rider that's already scalped me.

Must say on short drags, a FIXED gear is much better than a geared bike. That's two squad riders the "power of fixed" TM has had me catch them.

Went a detour back to the office to check out new commute routes to the new office !


----------



## Andrew_P (17 Jun 2014)

I hate it when the wind is the wrong way round, I blast in to work feeling like cycling god, over do it and struggle my way home.

I did have someone tell me it was murdering them trying to keep up with me this morning and they only kept up because I was getting caught at lights, looked half my age too. Well done me lol


----------



## I like Skol (17 Jun 2014)

Had some fun on the commutes this week.
Day 1 saw someone on a 29'r MTB come steaming past me (I briefly heard his knobblies before I saw him) and I wasn't hanging about. This was dropping down to the river from Haughton Green before climbing back up to the Sunblest bakery. Credit to him, he just about managed to stay in front (I wasn't trying too hard as I don't do SCR) but he must have been about ready to pop as we crested the climb, he was doing his best to look calm but I could see he was madly fishing around the gears trying to find a comfortable one and his body language betrayed his pain. Next morning on the way home I ended up side by side with a big motorbike at some lights. incredibly, as he zoomed away (leaving me way behind) he actually appeared to shoulder check to make sure I wasn't coming up his inside as he moved left 
Day 2 was a car day 
Day 3 was gloriously sunny and I posted an 18.3mph Ave going in to work in the evening (On my hybrid with panniers attached).
Day 4 wasn't quite as quick, only managed an 18.2mph Ave


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Jun 2014)

Brrrrr. I'm over the NNE wind.

One cyclist no basket. Otherwise nowt to report other than I've adjusted the strap on my messenger bag and someone had nicked "my" space in the cycle parking. Hopefully our lockers will rock up by the end of the month.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Jun 2014)

David Parry said:


> Hey, we are coming to the UK for 3 weeks in July. We are staying in Wonersh, Surrey for 10 days. Any suggestions for any good routes--I want to do day trips to vicinity pubs!!


Wonersh you say? I know it well. No shortage of good rides or good village pubs in most directions. Follow the Surrey Cycleway signs for loops large and small (and very hilly and slightly less hilly).

You've got to go to / through Peaslake. It's a regular cycling Mecca and I'm told, being more of a flapjack man, the cheese straws from the Village Shop (open seven days a week and serves take out coffee in REAL mugs) are to die for. Dorking = Go West East Young Man! - is the cycling capital of Surrey, and the Surrey Hills, an AONB, are on the doorstep and quite the most peachy cycling is SE England.


----------



## AboutLee (17 Jun 2014)

Came out of work in a foul mood and got home in more of a mood.

Joined the bus/cycle lane and checked to make sure no buses were coming and took primary position as the road bends. All of a sudden I'm over taken by a hgv in the bus lane and the driver beeps as he goes past!!! Dutch lorry clearly doesn't know the uk Highway Code. He was followed by a 4x4 right up the lorries back side. Took my by surprise of what happened and stopped further on.

2mins from my house coming up to the lights heard a lorry (tk maxx) behind and gave way which he took the whole space I gave him, (guess you give an inch they take a mile) then cuts me up then nearly mounts the curb preventing me going up the left hand side of him. Quickly went to the right looked in his mirror to see him smiling!!! Clearly knew what he had done.

So eventful ride home got in stripped down and I'm writing this in the bath  haha


----------



## summerdays (17 Jun 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Next morning on the way home I ended up side by side with a big motorbike at some lights. incredibly, as he zoomed away (leaving me way behind) he actually appeared to shoulder check to make sure I wasn't coming up his inside as he moved left


But we should do exactly the same anyway ... good for him!


----------



## summerdays (17 Jun 2014)

This morning ... a different route ... I knew where I was trying to get to the other side of UWE and I tried to get through ... what I do know is I didn't take the most direct route and that eventually I used some steps to get up and finally found my way out the other side (I've yet to look at my track to see how much circling around I did in UWE!!!)


----------



## Archeress (17 Jun 2014)

summerdays said:


> This morning ... a different route ... I knew where I was trying to get to the other side of UWE and I tried to get through ... what I do know is I didn't take the most direct route and that eventually I used some steps to get up and finally found my way out the other side (I've yet to look at my track to see how much circling around I did in UWE!!!)



Doesn't look too bad, but looks like there are more straightforward routes through.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## summerdays (17 Jun 2014)

Archeress said:


> Doesn't look too bad, but looks like there are more straightforward routes through.
> 
> Hugs
> Archeress x


Noticed that there are more pavements marked as cycle paths beside the main roads and the pavements have got quite a bit wider too on the road outside UWE, since the last time I was down that road.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (17 Jun 2014)

why is there always something to moan about with the weather,
bloody wind


----------



## Origamist (17 Jun 2014)

Terrific commute home. If the weather holds, will ride the good bike on Thurs as a special treat!


----------



## stowie (17 Jun 2014)

I was cycling today and the front wheel caught a plastic bottle top. It shot out from under the tyre and landed through the open window of the queuing car in the opposite carriage way. I think I might have invented bicycle tiddly-winks.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Jun 2014)

That wind can go do one.

14 cyclists mind including seven I took at Turners Hill, one after the other. Boom!

Clearly the long way home is more popular than the regular way home.

No bike commute tomorrow. Got to go to a meeting in Chichester so will be training it.


----------



## 400bhp (17 Jun 2014)

Ooh I did a mini London commute today.

Fark, tis a bit mental darn there. Got beeped by a taxi for being in his way in a bus lane. I didn't react cos I dn't have a cycle scamera.


----------



## BSRU (18 Jun 2014)

An easy day today so just a gentle 40km ride into work, interspersed with the odd bit of going too fast.


----------



## martinclive (18 Jun 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> why is there always something to moan about with the weather,
> bloody wind


I'd take the wind over the wet busway this morning - looks like the bike and I have been to the beach......................


----------



## fossyant (18 Jun 2014)

Hot, hot hot !!!

Kept pace with a guy on a full on Planet X TT bike with deep sections up Styal road - couldn't catch him though ! Boiling, did I say it was hot ?


----------



## GrasB (18 Jun 2014)

Wet & slightly greasy/muddy on the back roads today, could feel the back of the bike sliding about a bit.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (18 Jun 2014)

martinclive said:


> I'd take the wind over the wet busway this morning - looks like the bike and I have been to the beach......................



LOL!
I got off half way mate!


----------



## Origamist (18 Jun 2014)

Drive, train, tram - Fxxxxxx awful. Over 2 hours to get to work. That's approx 25mins slower than the bike!

I'd rather do 5 days a week on the bike and pass out on the 5th day!


----------



## Andrew_P (18 Jun 2014)

Flew in again this morning I will never learn, its going to be a nightmare going home, come back South Westerly PLEASE!!


----------



## martinclive (18 Jun 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> LOL!
> I got off half way mate!


Emptied two full bidons of water over the bike when I got here - dried off and GT85 sprayed - anything to get that grit off...............


----------



## mangid (18 Jun 2014)

martinclive said:


> I'd take the wind over the wet busway this morning - looks like the bike and I have been to the beach......................





martinclive said:


> Emptied two full bidons of water over the bike when I got here - dried off and GT85 sprayed - anything to get that grit off...............



I just avoided it altogether :-)


----------



## fossyant (18 Jun 2014)

Forgot to add, it was our Cycle to Work day, but I couldn't be bothered with the organised routes, so I went the long way on my own. Couldn't be persuaded by a free breakfast and maybe freebe tyre levers !!!


----------



## martinclive (18 Jun 2014)

mangid said:


> I just avoided it altogether :-)


You are a wise man!


----------



## BSRU (18 Jun 2014)

Some people are so brave when protected by a steel cage.
Driver using the bus gate then bus lane to take a "short cut" to a shopping mall car park.
Bus driver told him to turn around but the driver ignored him.
Driver then beeps me and gives me the w@nker sign for being in his way on a road he should not be on.
He stopped to turn left into the car park but obviously realised it was a dead end and like the brave soul he was he booted it away in the other direction.


----------



## HLaB (18 Jun 2014)

A pretty uneventful ride into work as usual for me.


----------



## harveymt (18 Jun 2014)

I had my first exchange with a car driver today. Cycling in on my normal route. There is a section on the road where two lanes converge into one. It's tricky enough in a car as people don't seem to want to wait two seconds to let people filter in. I keep to the middle of the lane to give myself plenty of room as inevitably someone tries to get past me even though the road widens back to two lanes about 100 yards further on.

So this morning I heard a few beeps and thought it was someone trying to get past me. Thought nothing of it as they'd be able to do so shortly just up the road. More beeps so this time I looked round to see the car behind me half way into the oncoming lane and the beeping was cars coming the other way beeping at him. He pushed past me and I gestured to him how great I thought his driving was, he gestured back, probably a thumbs up or something.

I knew with the way the lights are that he'd definitely get stopped at the next traffic lights and sure enough 10 seconds later I pulled up alongside him. I again let him know how great his driving was and he wound down the window to tell me that I shouldn't be in the middle of the road blocking traffic. I hadn't realised this so thanked him kindly for the information, promised to modify my behaviour and once again let him know what a great guy he was.

The frank exchange left me feeling good especially when he got stopped at the next set of lights and I went onto the cycle lane and continued my journey. I was further boosted by the thought I've probably ruined his mood for the rest of the day.

I do find it amusing how some drivers can be so aggressive behind the wheel acting all Billy Big Balls and then how quickly they change when the very large baldy bearded man they thought nothing of making w@nker signs at moments earlier stops and asks politely what their issue is.


----------



## fossyant (18 Jun 2014)

Good innit. Had one guy a few months back that was upset I'd filtered past him and left him for dead at the traffic lights as the lights turned to green. He passed me and squeezed the car into the curb as a bad pass. Stopped at next lights and he threattened to run me over next time, so I rolled back and said 'no you won't you'll fark off'. Didn't get a peep out of him after that ! I don't do polite very often. My polite response is a knuckle on the car window - that wakes them up.


----------



## summerdays (18 Jun 2014)

Morning journey good and managed to pick a better route through UWE this time, though had my teeth rattled out of my head on Romney Ave! I hate concrete roads!

Return journey busy with cyclists including the group of lads on their trendy fixed bikes, who are always a little random and cheeky! And as others have said hot hot hot!


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (18 Jun 2014)

Has there been some solar storm that knocked out all car electrics/engine management?

Roads were almost empty tonight at rush hour


Beautiful evening, just right for an evening ride. And not for waiting in for a mate to call round with his broken bike.. :-(


----------



## HLaB (18 Jun 2014)

The sun came out just in time for the commute back to the flat, which led to the Orton Mere route to the lidls.


----------



## hennbell (18 Jun 2014)

Apparently we must have switched weather systems as here in Canada we are having a cold and wet summer, we have been accidentally been sent the UK weather.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Jun 2014)

hennbell said:


> Apparently we must have switched weather systems as here in Canada we are having a cold and wet summer, we have been accidentally been sent the UK weather.


Bet the mossies love it


----------



## Ollie W (19 Jun 2014)

I'm back baby! Front fork replaced by Halfords, though they've somehow managed to lower my seat post and screw the gearing up again. Sigh. Still, did a five mile ride as a gentle extra ride after work along Southampton common. Seems to be a weird click every time the front wheel spins but all good apart from that. I just need to sort my knees out! Also, undertaken by a fellow commuter this morning at a red light, very classy guy.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Jun 2014)

Ollie W said:


> I'm back baby! Front fork replaced by Halfords, though they've somehow managed to lower my seat post and screw the gearing up again. Sigh. Still, did a five mile ride as a gentle extra ride after work along Southampton common. Seems to be a weird click every time the front wheel spins but all good apart from that. I just need to sort my knees out! Also, undertaken by a fellow commuter this morning at a red light, very classy guy.


Ah, so you got a free service as well


----------



## kipster (19 Jun 2014)

Been absent from commuting for a while due to training to get me round a 100 miler, back on the commutes this week and what a week to pick, glorious cycling weather. After a few days with no incidents it almost came crashing down this morning. Idiot in a Saxo in Old Basing, Hampshire drove at me through a pinch point, I managed to unclip, get on the brakes, swerve and slap his car (to stop me toppling onto it). Probably my scariest moment on the bike (other than the self inflicted front wheel stepping out on gravel at 22mph)! It took my breath away and slowed me down. I could've of but didn't go after him, I think I was actually in a state of shock at what had just happened. A little further on, two cyclists coming towards me on a cycle path, as I get closer the one behind decides to overtake the other swerving right into my path. Avoided that accident as well. At work now, cup of tea in hand, relaxing and looking forward to an extended ride home.


----------



## HLaB (19 Jun 2014)

Just my Orton Mere commute this morning and traffic mostly behaved, except the right turning merc who thought he was to important to giveway to the left turning traffic and pavement cyclist who decided to cross a rdbt exit and almost t'boned a taxi. The taxi done well to react.


----------



## BSRU (19 Jun 2014)

A hot 60km ride in this morning, fine when I'm moving but a little uncomfortable when stopped, seemed to be absolutely no wind at all.
Lots of flying insects, constant stream of small objects pinging off me, luckily none became food.


----------



## Ollie W (19 Jun 2014)

raleighnut said:


> Ah, so you got a free service as well


Looks like it... Shame I'd just paid £50 for one before it went in!


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jun 2014)

Wow, it's a very warm morning. Sweating buckets by the time I got to work and I'm not usually one who sweats a lot. Lovely commute though. Nice and sunny, no wind and the traffic behaved. Marvellous.


----------



## HLaB (19 Jun 2014)

Grey up the road but very warm and still!


----------



## MisterStan (19 Jun 2014)

HLaB said:


> Grey up the road but very warm and still!


This morning as I looked towards Cambridge, I could see blue sky and sun, I turned towards Peterborough and could see an ominous black cloud. Luckily I work in Cambridge!


----------



## fossyant (19 Jun 2014)

None today. Off sick. Bad pain flare up with Bert and Ernie. Been bad the last couple of weeks having slept on the settee most nights. Codeined up to the eyeballs. Pain clinic next week. Let's see what they can do.

Night all..... Zzzzzzz


----------



## Origamist (19 Jun 2014)

Although I felt bad about my "rest day" yesterday, it was the right decision as I was refreshed this morning...

The wind was still from the north and there was a fine mizzle in Tatton Park, but otherwise, another lovely commute.

It was also Media City's bike to work day and they were putting on a free breakfast in the Dockbar. I turned up a sweaty mess of a MAMIL, but at least it was clear that I had cycled in. Chatted to some nice people, including one chap who used to live a 100m from me in Tooting. Scoffed a tasty bacon bap and two filter coffees!

Looks like there will be more bike initiatives happening here soon, so that can only be a good thing. Also discovered there is a mobile mechanic who visits on a Tuesday. He can sort out my slightly buckled front wheel!


----------



## HLaB (19 Jun 2014)

fossyant said:


> None today. Off sick. Bad pain flare up with Bert and Ernie. Been bad the last couple of weeks having slept on the settee most nights. Codeined up to the eyeballs. Pain clinic next week. Let's see what they can do.
> 
> Night all..... Zzzzzzz


 Not good :-( i hope they sor you out!


----------



## martinclive (19 Jun 2014)

MisterStan said:


> This morning as I looked towards Cambridge, I could see blue sky and sun, I turned towards Peterborough and could see an ominous black cloud. Luckily I work in Cambridge!


It's grim up north


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Jun 2014)

Sunny weather is great but....

I am not used at all to sharing my commute with so many other riders !

A fair bit of SCR happening generally, but last night I made a prat of myself.

I got stuck behind another slower rider who then hailed his female colleague as we went approached the junction with the M5. These 2 then rode side by side with me languishing behind.

As the lane was effectively blocked to cars, I pulled out to go round them, and as I did so, they BOTH pulled out to go round another even slower rider who I hadn't noticed.

This made us bikes four abreast on the A38 heading north, as we came out of the motorway junction !

I skittled round these three as fast as my legs would pedal but was conscious that there would have been a fair few frustrated motorists who all, sensibly, held back whilst the pack sorted itself out.


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Jun 2014)

fossyant said:


> None today. Off sick. Bad pain flare up with Bert and Ernie. Been bad the last couple of weeks having slept on the settee most nights. Codeined up to the eyeballs. Pain clinic next week. Let's see what they can do.
> 
> Night all..... Zzzzzzz



Not fair. Hope this gets sorted out soon !


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (19 Jun 2014)

The short and steady route this morning. Going to Donington Park this evening for one of their on track ride sessions so wanted to save a bit in the legs. Did some of these last year, the 15 mile or so ride home afterwards is a barrel of laughs with your legs shouting at you to stop. All good fun though.


----------



## Bodhbh (19 Jun 2014)

First bit of aggro in a long time. Cars queued up bothways outside a school, doing the school run. Only room for one car to pass at once. I just wait in the queue, lazyiness as much as anything. Couple of other cyclists come up behind and - a bit cheekily - spot a gap and charge thru the mess. I just carry on waiting, and follow the next car thru. Driver behind chases me a couple of hundred yards, overtakes, does a U-turn, then shouts "no wonder cyclists have a bad name....yada yada". Not proud of it, but just yell "fcuk off" (why am I catching the crap?). Probably should have stopped and reasoned with him, oh well. I stopped raging back ages ago, but sometimes things catch you by suprise.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Jun 2014)

I encountered a very fat man, whom I now imagine to possess a very small penis, and be a sufferer of erectile dysfunction, who presumably barges past people in checkout queues in the same manner as he rudely tried to shove past me in the queue for some temporary traffic lights in his pile of parp Mazda, to advance by precisely one place in the queue. He was pointing over and over to something on the left, I think there may have been something in the gutter he wanted me to see. He seemed to own an imaginary set of maracas which he waved in my direction from his window once I tried to direct him towards the Highway Code. As he sped off, the lights having changed, I contented myself with shouting "Ha, ha, look at the big man in his small car" though I didn't really know why I did so. The road workers found it amusing.

Six cyclists no baskets but one baby (but I came in later than normal)


----------



## BSRU (19 Jun 2014)

On my way home for lunch, stopped at some lights with a bus behind me.
Lights change I set off then I assume the bus alarm went off as it wasn't moving, hazards flashing and a loud siren going off.
Took a couple of seconds for the driver to sort it out before he could move off.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Jun 2014)

BSRU said:


> On my way home for lunch, stopped at some lights with a bus behind me.
> Lights change I set off then I assume the bus alarm went off as it wasn't moving, hazards flashing and a loud siren going off.
> Took a couple of seconds for the driver to sort it out before he could move off.


Did someone pull the (external) emergency engine stop. Used to be popular with kids here, even some big ones on bikes


----------



## BSRU (19 Jun 2014)

raleighnut said:


> Did someone pull the (external) emergency engine stop. Used to be popular with kids here, even some big ones on bikes


Could have been but I have no idea really as it was behind me, I'll have to check my rear camera video to see if shows anything.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (19 Jun 2014)

martinclive said:


> It's grim up north


Lol


----------



## hennbell (19 Jun 2014)

raleighnut said:


> Bet the mossies love it


You are right about that one. Once we get a little heat, next week, they will go insane.


----------



## hennbell (19 Jun 2014)

Found a strange item on the way to work. A very small digital scale suitable for measuring quantities up to 50 g. 
I wonder what that could be used for for?


----------



## Archeress (19 Jun 2014)

Arjimlad said:


> Sunny weather is great but....
> 
> I am not used at all to sharing my commute with so many other riders !
> 
> ...



Yikes

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Archeress (19 Jun 2014)

hennbell said:


> Found a strange item on the way to work. A very small digital scale suitable for measuring quantities up to 50 g.
> I wonder what that could be used for for?



Usually deals of drugs, but archery stores also sell them so archers can match the weight of each arrow to improve accuracy.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## MisterStan (19 Jun 2014)

Another farkin' headwind on the way home, that's every day this week. Of course the wind has done a 180 today, so a double headwind day today. Oh well, certainly beats the bus.

Think I spotted @kevin_cambs_uk 's wife on the way home, it was near the windmill Kev....


----------



## Turdus philomelos (19 Jun 2014)

Took 30 mins for my head to stop leaking after commute home today. Too warm. Never get a chance to acclimatise to heat like this. Plus it makes vehicle driver's driving far more aggressive. Some nutter nearly wiped himself out and perhaps me, overtaking me on a blind corner meeting an on coming skip lorry. Thankfully for me, the nutter didn't succeed.


----------



## Beebo (19 Jun 2014)

Seemed every nobber was out in SE London tonight, rushing to get home.
Is there something on the telly tonight?


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jun 2014)

Beebo said:


> Seemed every nobber was out in SE London tonight, rushing to get home.
> Is there something on the telly tonight?




Yup, traffic was horrendous, backed up everywhere...nobbers. 
Would have been a fantastic commute otherswise, not too hot and NO WIND @MisterStan


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (19 Jun 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Another farkin' headwind on the way home, that's every day this week. Of course the wind has done a 180 today, so a double headwind day today. Oh well, certainly beats the bus.
> 
> Think I spotted @kevin_cambs_uk 's wife on the way home, it was near the windmill Kev....



Yep your right mate
I bet she was head down speeding along... Not !
I left very late today, but again the wind was a real sod


----------



## hennbell (19 Jun 2014)

Archeress said:


> Usually deals of drugs, but archery stores also sell them so archers can match the weight of each arrow to improve accuracy.
> 
> Hugs
> Archeress x



We do get a lot of bow hunters here. Can you imagine going after a bull moose with only a bow and arrow, suddenly hunting actually seems like a sport.


----------



## MisterStan (19 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Yup, traffic was horrendous, backed up everywhere...nobbers.
> Would have been a fantastic commute otherswise, not too hot and NO WIND @MisterStan


----------



## mangid (19 Jun 2014)

Today was tricycle day. Saw one with a difference on the commute this morning, very similar to this, the 2 wheels at the front really made me do a double take. And a more conventional 700c 2 wheels at rear this afternoon. Most unusual ...


----------



## summerdays (19 Jun 2014)

A beautiful day, I'm a little red! Even the morning commute was hot. I was going to be a bit too early and was contemplating my options when I decided to try to find a route along the ridge that leads to the communications mast. I assumed (hoped) that I would find a way off at the other end and had a lovely ride on the grass. The views were fantastic!


----------



## Archeress (19 Jun 2014)

summerdays said:


> A beautiful day, I'm a little red! Even the morning commute was hot. I was going to be a bit too early and was contemplating my options when I decided to try to find a route along the ridge that leads to the communications mast. I assumed (hoped) that I would find a way off at the other end and had a lovely ride on the grass. The views were fantastic!


Yes, I was pretty hot on my ride over to Yate today.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Ciar (19 Jun 2014)

This week has mostly been nne wind and me dying each ride on the commute home through East London oh and sweating buckets as I do but more buckets than usual... All in all not enjoyed this week at all, maybe it's just me who's suffering lol ;-)


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Jun 2014)

Got beeped from behind by a Corsa while riding along a wide country lane. I wasn't doing anything odd probably travelling at circa 25mph about 2 feet from the hedge. He then pulled along side me and started screaming at me that I should be closer to the hedge. I told him there was plenty of space to pass. He then swerved at me braking so heavily his car skidded missing me by no more than a foot. I then swore at him he wound his window up and drove off. If I had had the composure to I should have got the chav feckers number and have gone to the police. He clearly had no road sense and was showing dangerous and aggresive behaviour.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (20 Jun 2014)

Overcast but warmer than I imagined it to be. Just had a steady bimble after the track session I did last night. I suffered real bad cramp on my 2nd to last lap so didn't want to push this morning, just span it up a bit to keep things loose.


----------



## Origamist (20 Jun 2014)

Was heading from Lower Peover to Toft when I saw a road closed sign ahead. This was bad news as I did not know an alternative route from there! Anyway, I decided to ignore it as I could see no maintenance vehicles ahead and there had been no warning signs yesterday (other traffic was rightly following the guidance and turning back). Half a mile later, another sign, but still nothing obvious as to what was happening. I continued onwards and it was clear all the way - traffic was also coming in the opposite direction. Either someone was playing silly beggars, or the intended work was scheduled for later...Meant for a nice, traffic free stretch!

Seemed to be a bit less traffic on the roads - I suspect quite a few people had taken Friday off after the England match.


----------



## GrasB (20 Jun 2014)

Shopping today so drove the car in (CanAM). Found out that if one hits the limiter with a large amount of throttle is spits flames out the back ... a heavy right foot in 1st & 2nd gears doesn't leave much reaction time between shift light & limiter


----------



## Beebo (20 Jun 2014)

I didnt see a single Ingeeerland flag on the cars this morning.


----------



## HLaB (20 Jun 2014)

Did the same Orton Mere commute I done yesterday and saw the same merc thats too important to give way but with a TT and a sleepless night in my legs I just let him go. The only other event I can recall is a MGIF even though there is only a 5m gap before a 500m queue  Apart from that drivers behaved themself and were considerate.


----------



## jagman.2003 (20 Jun 2014)

GrasB said:


> Shopping today so drove the car in (CanAM). Found out that if one hits the limiter with a large amount of throttle is spits flames out the back ... a heavy right foot in 1st & 2nd gears doesn't leave much reaction time between shift light & limiter



Yea, I get this with my carbon road bike!, Rev limiter is only limited by how fast I can get my legs to go!


----------



## thefollen (20 Jun 2014)

Have some bigtime DOMs after an Insanity class on Tues evening. Despite hangover, fuzzy quads and hamstrings/groin being rather achy I cycled in this morn going 'easy legs'. It's amazing the difference in experience when dropping the speed a little. Had a string of poor/unnecessary cyclist overtakes and a lady on a motorbike shouted "f**k off!" at me for 'being in the middle of the road'. That made me laugh a little.

Still, it beats the tube eh? ;-)

It's true that you'll usually stop at the same phases of lights as all the other cyclists, even if you arrive a few seconds afterwards.

Looking forward to normal legs again! Hopefully my body will recover faster from next Tuesday's Insanity class.


----------



## Arjimlad (20 Jun 2014)

Beebo said:


> I didnt see a single Ingeeerland flag on the cars this morning.



Driving about last night after the match I saw a lot of discarded England flags on the road !


----------



## fossyant (20 Jun 2014)

Slow ride in, still in pain. @Edwards80 caught me up and we had a chat. He was sore from a track crash and was showing a nicely skinned arm and busted ribs !


----------



## HLaB (20 Jun 2014)

Beebo said:


> I didnt see a single Ingeeerland flag on the cars this morning.


 Since Ive read this every 2nd or 3rd time I look out the office window I see one


----------



## Beebo (20 Jun 2014)

HLaB said:


> Since Ive read this every 2nd or 3rd time I look out the office window I see one


 i just went to tesco to buy my lunch and they had loads of unsold England stuff


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (20 Jun 2014)

Cycling home along the main route yesterday a car decided to squeeze between me and the oncoming car in order to get past. Their wing mirror hit the oncoming cars wing mirror and the glass got knocked out. In a way it's quite nice to think that the driver's impatience will now cost them a bit of money getting the wing mirror repaired.


----------



## potsy (21 Jun 2014)

First commute to my new place on the cx instead of the usual road bike, bit slower but much comfier, lightened the load slightly by taking the bell off, that saved me 28g  @400bhp


----------



## 400bhp (22 Jun 2014)

Weather.com is describing the wind as "calm".

I have never ever seen this and I check the site multiple times a day for commuting purposes

Long commute in and home I reckon


----------



## martint235 (23 Jun 2014)

Legs like lead after yesterday. Every time I came to a hill I slowed dramatically! Good job there aren't that many hills on my commute but the one out of Penge hurt!!!

And the creak is back in my shoe. I thought I'd fixed it yesterday but apparently not. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## BSRU (23 Jun 2014)

Another excellent commute in, 54km in warm but overcast conditions(so no worries about being blinded by the sun).

Some guy attempted to have SCR with me twice but it was no contest.
Another boy racer being impatient on a shared path but as usual dropped easily when we changed to the road.


----------



## summerdays (23 Jun 2014)

Started my commute feeling that it was a bit cooler than it had been, cloudy skies with a few rays of sunshine, and that it was a nice change.... somewhere along the route the sun came out and I'm all sticky and hot!

And I ended on a smile when I was cycling fast for a right turn, the lights changed to green as I approached in the right turn lane but there is always on coming traffic (including loads of cyclists) but just as I got there at the same time as a bus wanting to turn left into the junction he gestured for me to go first ... Thank you Mr nice First Bus man (normally you have to wait a full minute till the end of the green cycle).


----------



## Elybazza61 (23 Jun 2014)

Tiny ride around Cambridge before work after yesterdays Ely sportive and saw a guy nearly knocked off after thinking it was a good idea to come out from a junction behind a parked delivery lorry And a quick stop outside Primo cycles to oggle a Colnago


----------



## fossyant (23 Jun 2014)

Lovely out. No ride again. Spent a horrible weekend in pain, even went to A&E. Taking a concoction of pain killers and feel like I'm on Mars at the minute ! Hissed off is an understatement.


----------



## Exile (23 Jun 2014)

Almost came a cropper this morning, entirely my own fault. Somehow managed to miss the bright yellow tram trundling along so rode right across the tracks in front of it.

Kicking myself over it, rookie mistake to make but could've been so much worse.

Other than that, nothing much happened. Did notice more bikes about than when I last commuted, over a week ago. Not many going my way though.


----------



## HLaB (23 Jun 2014)

Did my usual Orton Mere commute and nothing much happened except a bloke with squeaky brakes stopping behind me; I had fillered down the outside and he must have came down the narrow gutter in the blocked cyclelane http://goo.gl/maps/M2BSW. I must admit though, its a pretty affective technique to alert folk to your presence


----------



## glenn forger (23 Jun 2014)

Blimey, once it edges past twenty degrees I simply have to slow down or I get too sweaty, I can't ride at normal speed.


----------



## .stu (23 Jun 2014)

Had three visitations from the PF last week...

First was on Monday - was on my cx bike with 32mm tyres and only had 18-23mm tube in my bag so patched it (with the help of a nice lady who gave me a washing up bowl full of water) and got on my way.

Thursday, was on my cx bike again got another puncture in almost the same place (geographically that is) - had the right tube this time but on removing the old tube I see straight away where the hole was so decided to patch it again as it was such a nice evening and I had the football on my headphones. a few cyclists stopped to offer their help (thanks again if it was you!), and I said to one "this is the second puncture this week, these things always come in threes, so I'm due another!"

Friday, I had to take my eldest to pre-school so I drove. On my way home, the PF struck again - unbelievable! Fortunately, I finish early on Fridays, so I put the space saver on, took it to the local garage and got it fixed in time to see the second half of the game...

No punctures today so far...


----------



## .stu (23 Jun 2014)

martint235 said:


> Legs like lead after yesterday. Every time I came to a hill I slowed dramatically! Good job there aren't that many hills on my commute but the one out of Penge hurt!!!
> 
> And the creak is back in my shoe. I thought I'd fixed it yesterday but apparently not. Back to the drawing board.



I dunno if you've tried it already, but I give the spd mechanisms on my pedals a quick spray on gt85 once a week as part of my Sunday night maintenance routine otherwise they creak. Haven't had a peep out of them since I started doing that.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Jun 2014)

courtesy of a very sore 'arris* I got a lift in this morning I am left with a question...

"Why would anyone choose to cycle commute in Mid-Sussex on the A272 peak hours?"

*breaking in a Brooks Swift on a 103 mile singlespeed ride when you've only ever used B17's before might not have been the best idea I've had this year.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Jun 2014)

glenn forger said:


> Blimey, once it edges past twenty degrees I simply have to slow down or I get *too sweaty*, I can't ride at normal speed.


Define "too sweaty"

As someone who sweats profusely during exercise I always wonder is this "too sweaty" is physiological or psychological.


----------



## glenn forger (23 Jun 2014)

If I'm wearing light coloured trousers and the sweat runs down my chest and onto my groin area, looking like I've had an accident. Too sweaty.


----------



## martint235 (23 Jun 2014)

.stu said:


> I dunno if you've tried it already, but I give the spd mechanisms on my pedals a quick spray on gt85 once a week as part of my Sunday night maintenance routine otherwise they creak. Haven't had a peep out of them since I started doing that.


I'm fairly sure it's the shoes themselves as it affects both bikes. Will have a closer look tonight and see if there's any leather involved that can be polished. Plus I'll take the cleats off again (did it yesterday and it cured it until this morning)


----------



## rb58 (23 Jun 2014)

martint235 said:


> I'm fairly sure it's the shoes themselves as it affects both bikes. Will have a closer look tonight and see if there's any leather involved that can be polished. Plus I'll take the cleats off again (did it yesterday and it cured it until this morning)


Could be the shoe / pedal interface, not the cleats themselves. I get this from time to time and a quick dab of Vaseline does the trick. Just remember not to walk across the carpet in your cycling shoes......


----------



## .stu (23 Jun 2014)

martint235 said:


> I'm fairly sure it's the shoes themselves as it affects both bikes. Will have a closer look tonight and see if there's any leather involved that can be polished. Plus I'll take the cleats off again (did it yesterday and it cured it until this morning)



I get it on both my bikes and spray both, depending on whether I expect to use them during the week (CX bike is for when rain is forecast, or if they've been surface-dressing the roads)


----------



## hennbell (23 Jun 2014)

I don't know which cycling God I have insulted but get over yourself already. Multiple punctures and yesterday I almost broke a chain climbing a (very rare in these parts) hill. 
Fortunately I noticed the pin working its way out and as I did not have a chain tools with me gingerly completed my trip walking and coasting. Chain has been replaced now less a link but with a new pin.


----------



## summerdays (23 Jun 2014)

The return journey today was hot, so I took it easy, and ended up following the lady in red. I assume she felt cooler than me in her dress. At the back it was designed to have an open back and was pretty short. Put it this way I could describe her under ware!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Jun 2014)

Saw a cyclist hit the deck this morning, well I say saw, I heard it and turned around and saw him on the floor. Looks like he had got out of the saddle to go up a climb only for his chain to come off. I turned around to check he and the bike was okay and apart from a scraped knee and a bruised ego he was fine. Saw him again on the way home and he told me he was fine.

First commute for a week as I had a week off, 87 miles of commuting done today on the road bike, back onto the Tricross tomorrow so the mileage will drop


----------



## 400bhp (23 Jun 2014)

400bhp said:


> Weather.com is describing the wind as "calm".



They were mocking.


----------



## potsy (23 Jun 2014)

400bhp said:


> They were mocking.


Definite headwind for me coming home tonight, lovely out though 

Looks like I might manage a full 4 days of commuting this time, might as well make the most of it.


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Jun 2014)

fossyant said:


> Lovely out. No ride again. Spent a horrible weekend in pain, even went to A&E. Taking a concoction of pain killers and feel like I'm on Mars at the minute ! Hissed off is an understatement.



Forum needs a "dislike" button as well as a like one !


----------



## hennbell (23 Jun 2014)

went to the optometrist, bugger dilated my eyes. Slowest bike ride home ever(stayed off the roads).


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (23 Jun 2014)

Weather gone mad.
Left at 5.10 for the first time in weeks.
started raining, but thought it would pass. Got the top of Castle hill in Cambridge and it just bucketed down.
Got off and just sat down in a stairwell under cover and watched it.
17:30 just about stopped, so back on.
Get to Oakington and it starts drying out.
Get to Longstanton, its never rained, so back on the bus way and home.
Crazy.


----------



## martint235 (23 Jun 2014)

rb58 said:


> Could be the shoe / pedal interface, not the cleats themselves. I get this from time to time and a quick dab of Vaseline does the trick. Just remember not to walk across the carpet in your cycling shoes......


On the way home, there wasn't a squeak or a creak out of them. I think that narrows it down to the bindings and how I do them up. Will experiment.


----------



## BSRU (24 Jun 2014)

Yet another excellent 60km commute in, warm and overcast.


----------



## summerdays (24 Jun 2014)

I took it easy this morning, though the overgrown vegetation is becoming dangerous, yesterday, had to brake suddenly on a corner as we both hadn't seen each other, this morning a lady came around a different corner at speed saw me and ended up in the vegetation to my left. I have reported both places already but South Glos said one isn't their site so they can't do anything, and the other they can't cut till September due to birds nesting (it's cow parsley - now 5 ft high next to the ring road, I don't think any bird is going to be nesting in that). I am wondering whether I can legally cut it back myself.


----------



## martint235 (24 Jun 2014)

Usual nutter in the Riverside Park. I was slowing behind two peds, they heard me and strangely parted (as opposed to both moving to the same side) to let me through the middle of them. As I was passing between them, kerbheard comes round the blind corner in front of me at speed. I bet he's glad he had disc brakes although he's now got less rear tyre than he started with. F***ing pillock.

Other than that a normal ride in. Saw @deptfordmarmoset . 

Still seem to be low on power since Sunday but have deliberately been eating less as I want to lose a stone or so.


----------



## HLaB (24 Jun 2014)

Just the Orton Mere commute for me again but what was nice when I joined the main road just behind me was a car with a boardman on the back. The driver waited patiently to pass me, then further down the road where there was a wee bit of a queue I passed him again and again he was very considerate in his passing. Get to work and he's in the car park just about to unload the bike of his car


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (24 Jun 2014)

A good start to the week. A 76miler yesterday and a 42 to start today off. Have something bigger in mind for tomorrow should plans fall into place, we'll see. Thursday will be the first car day in ages as I've got a hospital appointment, I did think of riding there but logistically it's too much of a headache and I wouldn't fancy leaving my pride and joy outside the gates.

Had some awesome fun down the A515 from Ashbourne this morning, had a guy in a HGV just sat behind me for miles keeping nobbers at bay whilst I had a blast. Gave him a big thumbs up as I exited a roundabout knowing he'd continue onto the A50, he gave a few toots of the horn in reply.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Jun 2014)

BSRU said:


> Yet another excellent 60km commute in, warm and overcast.



Same here, though I did a few more miles


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Jun 2014)

Remarkably it was most unremarkable. A section of my new preferred route had big 'road closed' signs so I took an extra chunk of NCN20, and took it in my stride. Very little traffic until I got to the work town end.

Four bikes, inc one going my way for a change, no babies no baskets.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (24 Jun 2014)

Got a bike fit yesterday on the Synapse so was getting used to it today, some muscles doing a bit of extra stretching as the seats higher and the bars are lower among other things. Managed to have a kerb in an SUV try to shave my grip tape with his overtake. Had words at the lights (he chucked his ciggie out of the window as I was catching up and was drinking his mug of coffee as I came beside so his priorities were obvious). His take was 'as I was still on the road it couldn't have been that bad could it' I disagreed but it was a pointless exchange to just make me feel better to be honest. Rest of the ride was uneventful, will be a big trip home as I'm doing door to door for the first time this year.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (24 Jun 2014)

All this kerfuffle about the bad weather:
http://www.news.com.au/national/ama...-victoria-nsw-sa/story-fncynjr2-1226965110914
and it didn't affect my bicycle commute one iota. The time taken was the same as ever . Here's to bicycle commuting...


----------



## fossyant (24 Jun 2014)

Back on the bike this morning. Just had ibuprofen and herbal sleeping tablets last night, and seemed to get a half decent night. Short day for me as off to hospital for my son's diabetes clinic, followed by my Pain Clinic (at flipping last). Really hoping for a nerve block - unlikely it will be today, but I will push for it.


----------



## Origamist (24 Jun 2014)

Picked up the new winter hack from Mottingham last night and rode it back to Wandsworth. It rides fine, but I'm going to change the bars, stem and seatpost too. Was a bit rusty cycling in London, but sort of missed it.

This morning, I was back on my old stomping ground of CS7 and it had not changed much, apart from the fact that it is now absolutely throbbing with hundreds of cyclists.

Got a short ride to Euston later.


----------



## MisterStan (24 Jun 2014)

fossyant said:


> Back on the bike this morning. Just had ibuprofen and herbal sleeping tablets last night, and seemed to get a half decent night. Short day for me as off to hospital for my son's diabetes clinic, followed by my Pain Clinic (at flipping last). Really hoping for a nerve block - unlikely it will be today, but I will push for it.


I hope that works out for you.


----------



## fossyant (24 Jun 2014)

Origamist said:


> Picked up the new winter hack from Mottingham last night and rode it back to Wandsworth. It rides fine, but I'm going to change the bars, stem and seatpost too. Was a bit rusty cycling in London, but sort of missed it.
> 
> This morning, I was back on my old stomping ground of CS7 and it had not changed much, apart from the fact that it is now absolutely throbbing with hundreds of cyclists.
> 
> Got a short ride to Euston later.


 
Come back 'oop North


----------



## Biscuit (24 Jun 2014)

Spent the weekend riding round a forested area in the Cotswolds. Overwhelming memory was the smell of wild garlic in the cool leafy areas. Overpowering but fantastic at the same time.
Got thinking about this on the ride home. And so.....

Smells from yesterdays ride home:

Cut Grass in Sawston
Drying Hay in the fields
O-Zone on top of the hill before the storm
Frying food from the chip shop in the high street
Sweet scent from the fragrance factory
Smouldering bonfire at Baythorne End
Drains at Clare filling with a torrent of water
The unique smell of Dave my dog, happy to see me home.

It's one of the differences of being on a bike. Which is why I ride. :-)


----------



## Ganymede (24 Jun 2014)

summerdays said:


> I took it easy this morning, though the overgrown vegetation is becoming dangerous, yesterday, had to brake suddenly on a corner as we both hadn't seen each other, this morning a lady came around a different corner at speed saw me and ended up in the vegetation to my left. I have reported both places already but South Glos said one isn't their site so they can't do anything, and the other they can't cut till September due to birds nesting (it's cow parsley - now 5 ft high next to the ring road, I don't think any bird is going to be nesting in that). I am wondering whether I can legally cut it back myself.


They really should cut it, they are also talking bullocks about nesting birds. The hedges may still have a few remaining fledglings in but a bit of mowing won't hurt. I don't see why you couldn't do it yourself - there's someone round here who does it for the end of their lane where the visibility just disappears at this time of year. Or just take a car along and roll over it a few times to lay it flat - or even just trample it (mind the nettles!). You won't get into trouble because nobody in officialdom will even notice!


----------



## Ganymede (24 Jun 2014)

Biscuit said:


> Spent the weekend riding round a forested area in the Cotswolds. Overwhelming memory was the smell of wild garlic in the cool leafy areas. Overpowering but fantastic at the same time.
> Got thinking about this on the ride home. And so.....
> 
> Smells from yesterdays ride home:
> ...


I love your post.

I too enjoy the smells as well as the sights - I go through a woodland with wild garlic in and it's an amazing scent, especially as it dies down around now. Though today's best thing was definitely a sight: a big field of flax in blossom. Fantastic blue colour.


----------



## GrasB (24 Jun 2014)

So many cars passed me without lights on I lost count. Normally not a problem around the solstice, but today it was misty & visibility was down to 45m or so


----------



## HLaB (24 Jun 2014)

GrasB said:


> So many cars passed me without lights on I lost count. Normally not a problem around the solstice, but today it was misty & visibility was down to 45m or so


 That mist had completely burnt of by 4am just up the road. I was tempted to go out for a ride when I woke up at that time went back to sleep for another 3.5hours though


----------



## summerdays (24 Jun 2014)

Homeward commute ... Popped into some friends to find out about the latest addition to their family this morning - a new great grandson, ended up having a glass of wine to celebrate and whether it was the sun or not or dehydrated it felt quite strong so took the rest of the commute easy. At least I was concentrating more than the bloke who overtook me and failed to move back in and just carried on barrelling towards the guy coming the opposite way until he shouted at him!


----------



## fossyant (24 Jun 2014)

MisterStan said:


> I hope that works out for you.



Early dart meant I missed the rain as was in hospital. Saw the same consultant that fixed my shoulder and back pain, and he suggested injections into scar tissue which includes nerve blocks. Should last three months but as I was a 'Responder' to the injections in my back and shoulder, he thinks these should work. Hopefully I will get these in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Hacienda71 (24 Jun 2014)

Got caught in an almighty downpour for the last 4 miles. I'm probably a bit weird but I quite like riding in heavy rain when it is warm and it is a homeward bound ride.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Jun 2014)

wet, windy and warm tonight


----------



## MisterStan (24 Jun 2014)

fossyant said:


> Early dart meant I missed the rain as was in hospital. Saw the same consultant that fixed my shoulder and back pain, and he suggested injections into scar tissue which includes nerve blocks. Should last three months but as I was a 'Responder' to the injections in my back and shoulder, he thinks these should work. Hopefully I will get these in a couple of weeks.


I've given the like for the news on your plums, not the fact you stayed dry. 

Got totally soaked for the second day running coming home. Took a detour seeing as I was already wet. 21 miles at over 20mph, including a fair bit of headwind to contend with. Happy with that. Also happy with the cup of tea the Mrs gave me when I walked through the door looking like a drowned rat.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (24 Jun 2014)

Poxy, shitty, crap British weather again.
Soaked while on the busway = grit everywhere
Got home and took the @martinclive idea to the next step and took the bike straight outside and washed all the grit off using the hose pipe, along with my legs, shoes and socks. Much better.
Just needed to take the chain off, chain rings, rear jockey wheels, and get the water out the frame, clean and lube and back on.


----------



## MisterStan (24 Jun 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Poxy, ****ty, crap British weather again.
> Soaked while on the busway = grit everywhere
> Got home and took the @martinclive idea to the next step and took the bike straight outside and washed all the grit off using the hose pipe, along with my legs, shoes and socks. Much better.
> Just needed to take the chain off, chain rings, rear jockey wheels, and get the water out the frame, clean and lube and back on.


Emptied my bidon over my bike to get the grit off and gave her a good towel down. Lubed and ready for tomorrow. Sun please!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (24 Jun 2014)

Absolutely,
although yesterdays rain was worst, but it does annoy me!!!


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jun 2014)

All these reports of bad weather...

Not in the Sarf East.. lovely sunny, warm, non windy commute.
Roads were a little empty due to the footy.

Great commute home.


----------



## Biscuit (24 Jun 2014)

Just to say....Head Wind !!!! Meh


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


> All these reports of bad weather...
> 
> Not in the Sarf East.. lovely sunny, warm, non windy commute.
> Roads were a little empty due to the footy.
> ...



Glad someone did, think mine was one of the slowest commutes I've done in a long long time.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (24 Jun 2014)

Mine wasn't quick, but I did lengthen it out to almost 35 miles by riding all the way home from work, so it was a good chunk of distance. Started raining around half a mile from home, big heavy rain drops but no wind so I was fine. I've never minded riding in the rain, it's headwinds I can't stand.


----------



## Ganymede (24 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


> All these reports of bad weather...
> 
> Not in the Sarf East.. lovely sunny, warm, non windy commute.
> Roads were a little empty due to the footy.
> ...


Absolutely. I'd say virtually a drought here, though it has just started raining for the first time in about 3 weeks. I'm home though - it was great for my ride.


----------



## 400bhp (24 Jun 2014)

Extended commute tonight (as I have extended it yesterday too).

As I was going up Mill Lane hill (one for the locals) the left hand crank arm came off-foot still attached

So so lucky I didn't come off and I was going slow.

The little safety pin had sheered in two (I have no idea how this pin works and therefore whether it actually did its job).

The last time I looked or anything was done to the crank was when a LBS swapped over the crank for a new one about 18 months ago.

I'm on a shimano crank and the plastic bung is now missing from the crank side. No worries, shove a plastic bag in the hole and carry on my 25 mile loop


----------



## GrasB (25 Jun 2014)

HLaB said:


> That mist had completely burnt of by 4am just up the road. I was tempted to go out for a ride when I woke up at that time went back to sleep for another 3.5hours though


Not around my way it hadn't. Still misty at 5:30am when I got to work


----------



## BSRU (25 Jun 2014)

A good but gentle 46km ride in bright sunshine with an easterly wind.


----------



## summerdays (25 Jun 2014)

I had one of those rides .... can't remember every event but it included a domestic (well two cats fighting on the side of the cycle path), so I decided to yell as I went by!  Bad move - yes it did work to stop the fight ... but one ran straight across my path and was about an inch from being involved in a major accident! Another cyclist took a blind corner on the wrong side and nearly barrelled into me at the same place as yesterday! (It's getting very tempting to cut down but I would need major equipment!) And I nearly missed seeing a car at a toucan crossing (again because of vegetation - but I haven't reported that one).

I don't know it was one of those mornings when you don't quite trust your own judgement! And I'm not sure if I've got the right clothing ... strappy top and its all turned cloudy since I left home!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Jun 2014)

A bit cooler this morning, loads of cyclists out still, saw a few more than normal out in the sticks


----------



## HLaB (25 Jun 2014)

The rain radar suggested that if I waited 30 or so minutes I'd get home completely dry last night but I needed to be somewhere and just waited for the heaviest shower to pass; had a great dry non commute ride after though.

This morning was a contrast again, dry and bright and I started off on my Orton Mere commute but when I got to town I cut through the shared use precinct which takes just as long but saves 0.25 miles.

Edit: Oh and I took my commuter to 1000miles for the year exactly.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (25 Jun 2014)

Nice ride in, also noticed a lot of other bikes so numbers are up. Very warm in the sun although chillier out of it. Rode the Sirrus to give my muscles a break from the Synapse, the new riding position still needs some getting used to. Plus had the cycle rack not the estate and prefer putting the Sirrus on that to the Synapse, especially as I'll be driving to Colchester with it on tonight.


----------



## DWiggy (25 Jun 2014)

Slightly extended ride in, lovely ride in with a few extra hills, great way to start the day


----------



## Origamist (25 Jun 2014)

fossyant said:


> Come back 'oop North


 
I'm back! However, I return to two long stretches of crappy surface dressing! Grit pinging everywhere, no road markings, and a juddery ride. At least the weather was great!


----------



## azir (25 Jun 2014)

Got myself into a minor pickle this morning - had been filtering on the right in slow/standstill traffic and then, once traffic was slightly moving again I wanted to move back over to the left. Found a gap in the cars and slotted in, no worries, but wanted to continue into the left hand cycle lane. Did a shoulder check and saw a cyclist coming at speed so let him go and went to follow him when he passed. The cyclist behind him though, rather than easing off slightly, decided to put the hammer down and stop me moving over - I ended up in no mans land between the cycle lane and secondary. Which was vaguely ok but not brilliant really - I'd usually slow down in these cases and slot in behind the speedy cyclist but I had no room to manoeuver with traffic following me.... We started to go over the junction like this and I really needed to turn left but he kept trying for the undertake! Was very annoying - just ease off dude, it'll all be fine! Managed through many shoulder checks and a long left turn signal to get it through his head that undertaking is not helpful. It was probably my fault in the first place for assuming that he'd let me in, but once the mistake was made he could have helped me out, I slow down for other cyclists all the time...


----------



## Elybazza61 (25 Jun 2014)

Nice ride in;nothing happened at all;reckon I was too early for the idiots.


----------



## steve292 (25 Jun 2014)

After tonights ride home-it will be104 miles commuting in 2 days & no troubles...shame I only get 5 weeks office hour days a year to do it in.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (25 Jun 2014)

Set myself a new PB for the inbound journey, 113 miles with over 6500ft of climbing. The Peak District is an awesome place for getting some miles in. Munched my way through plenty of cake at lunch nom nom nom  Think I may just do a standard ride home tonight.


----------



## BSRU (25 Jun 2014)

The local council has invested in some bus gate/lane cameras and one of them is on a route I take to work.
It's been there since Monday, today I saw my first driver using the bus gate/lane, ignoring all the signs clearly stating it is for buses/cycles only and the sign stating an enforcement camera is there.
I think the driver did not understand my "enjoy the fine" comment


----------



## glenn forger (25 Jun 2014)

It rained very hard yesterday, I rode home as the rain was easing but the roads were still soaked, the amount of crap I got on my bare legs was incredible, grit and muck all the way up my legs.


----------



## Biscuit (25 Jun 2014)

Bent me forks riding into the back of a van! Ooops. Van driver didn't even notice. . My fault, did a shoulder check during filtering but was too close. When I looked ahead the guy had stopped. Never mind. All ok here. The driver behind was laughing his head off. Must admit must have looked comical.

So I'll be handcrafting the forks back to their former glory this evening, and fitting a new headset.


----------



## Learnincurve (25 Jun 2014)

Is it wrong to hope that the people who park on the single yellow line in the cycle lane from tapton to the station in chesterfield all get a nasty case of the clap? I don't know why they park there, it is very clearly marked as a cycle lane, the only thing around on that stretch is businesses who all have their own parking and a 1 min walk round the corner there is the station with ample free parking and an empty lane leading nowhere they can use. Yes there are more dangerous things drivers can do but I'm struggling to think of anything more obnoxious.


----------



## summerdays (25 Jun 2014)

Evening commute HOT, so strappy top was the right choice!

And this morning I was passed by a nice Blue Rourke frame.


----------



## BSRU (25 Jun 2014)

I don't know what happened on my commute home but the last three miles just flew by, seemed to be doing between 20 to 30mph most of the way and it felt so easy.
Even gave a Bath CC rider a surprise as I went past him, no chance of SCR as the traffic was starting to get too heavy and I was about to turn off.
But I think some FCN points for me, beardy bloke with hairy legs.


----------



## HLaB (25 Jun 2014)

A real lazy 10mile commute for me roud by the Mere to Lidl and back to the flat.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jun 2014)

Blimey, when is this warm, dry, windless weather commuting going to end? Is it set to last? Last time I had a rainy commute was the 28th of May.

Had to jump in between two idiot motons who were trying to bash lumps out of each other. They just stopped their cars in the middle of the road and started swinging and kicking. Think they got the surprise of their lives when a cyclist rode in between them shouting a very loud OI Enough! Get back in your cars!
I got 'it's his fault, tell HIM to get back in his car'... said didn't care who's fault it was but just give it up the pair of you. That seemed to have diffused the situation and they did get back in their cars. Donuts.


----------



## Glow worm (25 Jun 2014)

What is it with F*****g Volvo drivers. The stick attached to the steering column of your snotbucket is called an indicator - f*****g use it!
And relax.......


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (26 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Blimey, when is this warm, dry, windless weather commuting going to end? Is it set to last? Last time I had a rainy commute was the 28th of May..


Yep, similar here, just 2 wet days since May 13th, gotta make the most of it, I think of it as reward for the year round commutes! Is it set to last? A couple of weeks of more unsettled weather on the way but after that should see another good dry period.


----------



## Ganymede (26 Jun 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Yep, similar here, just 2 wet days since May 13th, gotta make the most of it, I think of it as reward for the year round commutes! Is it set to last? A couple of weeks of more unsettled weather on the way but after that should see another good dry period.


Yes it makes up a bit for the Winter and early Spring, when I thought I would never get out on a bike again! - though I had some fun cycling through the floods when even the 4x4s were wary! (I cycled in wellies and the water was almost to the top on the down pedal!).


----------



## fossyant (26 Jun 2014)

Bit nippy this morning and overcast. Sat minding my own business at lights on Simonsway in Wythenshaw, and some old fella in an old Fiesta pulls up in next lane. He shouts over 'not jumping the red light then this morning ?'

I said "I don't jump red lights, I'm a good boy" - He gives thelook. I say "Someone has too". Lights change and I shoot off. If I'd have been witty, I should have asked if he had been smoking weed this morning ! Everyone else is !


----------



## Ganymede (26 Jun 2014)

fossyant said:


> Bit nippy this morning and overcast. Sat minding my own business at lights on Simonsway in Wythenshaw, and some old fella in an old Fiesta pulls up in next lane. He shouts over 'not jumping the red light then this morning ?'
> 
> I said "I don't jump red lights, I'm a good boy" - He gives thelook. I say "Someone has too". Lights change and I shoot off. If I'd have been witty, I should have asked if he had been smoking weed this morning ! Everyone else is !


I cycled through a huge cloud of weed smoke after getting off the homebound train last night. Office worker puffing as if his life depended on it, quite the bonfire. Felt sorry for him really


----------



## MisterStan (26 Jun 2014)

22 miles of beautiful sunshine this morning. Traffic was well behaved too. We took a different route into town, filtering on the right hand side down Madingley hill was an absolute treat - 30 mph for most of it. Cars probably averaging 5mph.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jun 2014)

MisterStan said:


> 22 miles of beautiful sunshine this morning. Traffic was well behaved too. We took a different route into town, filtering on the right hand side down Madingley hill was an absolute treat - 30 mph for most of it. Cars probably averaging 5mph.




Sounds like all the cycling, traffic and weather gods are on the same side this morning...


----------



## HLaB (26 Jun 2014)

The short Orton Mere commute for me again this morning; nothing much happened other than it was


----------



## summerdays (26 Jun 2014)

I had a car overtake at the wrong place and the car coming the other way beeped him!!! Other than than a cooler commute.


----------



## GrasB (26 Jun 2014)

Fastest bike - check
Full aero gear - check
Tiny concealed bag with small riding spares, wallet & phone - check
Attack mode - enabled
Result -


----------



## mangid (26 Jun 2014)

School girl being followed by father (I assume) along cycle lane (Huntingdon Road, Cambridge). Girl comes up behind chap going slowly on his BSO, she just pulls put into traffic lane, no shoulder check, doesn't really give the cyclist much room, but worse it's at a pinch point and WMV has to slam anchors on.

Very nearly had words as I passed further on, but decided against it, wasn't sure distracting them was the right thing to do ... But feel I should have done, if they're going around like that it's only a question of time before they have an accident.


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Jun 2014)

On a cycle lane, Ambulance approaching from behind sirens going in heavy two way 15mph traffic, I slow down anticipating the car in front to pull over to the left (he doesn't) car started to overtake me Ambulance trying to overtake him in to oncoming traffic I'm already slowing right down, he swerves I emergency brake to stop him clipping me I can't believe people are oblivious to sirens and big yellow vehicle with blue flashing lights that are less than twenty foot behind and the car that swerved I believe wasn't even aware before or during that I was there which is scary. I had been trying to anticipate everyone's reaction for what seemed like an eternity before anyone reacted. Must drive the emergency service nuts!


----------



## summerdays (26 Jun 2014)

Andrew_P said:


> On a cycle lane, Ambulance approaching from behind sirens going in heavy two way 15mph traffic, I slow down anticipating the car in front to pull over to the left (he doesn't) car started to overtake me Ambulance trying to overtake him in to oncoming traffic I'm already slowing right down, he swerves I emergency brake to stop him clipping me I can't believe people are oblivious to sirens and big yellow vehicle with blue flashing lights that are less than twenty foot behind and the car that swerved I believe wasn't even aware before or during that I was there which is scary. I had been trying to anticipate everyone's reaction for what seemed like an eternity before anyone reacted. Must drive the emergency service nuts!


I agree, though we do have the advantage of being more aware of the sounds around us. Sometimes I just get myself off the road when I hear sirens .... just in case they are chasing something or the cars don't look as they pull over.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (26 Jun 2014)

There have been a lot of blues and twos on my commute the last couple of days. Pretty much a 50/50 split police and ambulance. From motorbiking days I know cages become completely unpredictable when emergency services are around (nothing worse than an ambulance doing 70mph with blues and twos when you are trying to make progress down a motorway on a bike). I make plenty of room, anticipate as much as possible and if it looks too chaotic stop on the path at the next drop kerb.


----------



## robjh (26 Jun 2014)

Nearly ran over a kamikaze squirrel that darted from the undergrowth and across my path inches from my front wheel. Other than that I saw three dead foxes on another short stretch of road – looked like young ones, possibly not yet wise to the ways of the road and all culled by the nighttime traffic.

It’s been a wonderful couple of weeks for cycling here with all the warm weather, although it looks like big rain is on its way for tomorrow.


----------



## GrasB (26 Jun 2014)

Andrew_P said:


> On a cycle lane, Ambulance approaching from behind sirens going in heavy two way 15mph traffic, I slow down anticipating the car in front to pull over to the left (he doesn't) car started to overtake me Ambulance trying to overtake him in to oncoming traffic I'm already slowing right down, he swerves I emergency brake to stop him clipping me I can't believe people are oblivious to sirens and big yellow vehicle with blue flashing lights that are less than twenty foot behind and the car that swerved I believe wasn't even aware before or during that I was there which is scary. I had been trying to anticipate everyone's reaction for what seemed like an eternity before anyone reacted. Must drive the emergency service nuts!


Reminds me of an incident that happened a while ago. I hear sirens & find the emergency vehicle, straddling the middle of the road passing between the two normal lines of traffic. I realise that if we keep on going at the same speed it's going to want to pass me when we're at a large road island, so come to a halt a good distance clear of this obstacle. The driver behind me blares their horn then goes past me with two more following them, getting stuck blocking the road in the road restriction leaving no space for anyone manoeuvre.


----------



## fossyant (26 Jun 2014)

Fecking young'ish lads. Walking on the busy pavement this lunch to get some shopping, hear an 'excuse me'. Anyway 20 odd year old on a stunt bike, saddle on the floor job. As he passes I say 'should be on the road mate' (heh heh). Told me to shut up, then pedalled of, and turned round and said 'make me' - I just smiled. Scum ! I'll cut yer brake cable next time !


----------



## GrasB (26 Jun 2014)

MisterStan said:


> 22 miles of beautiful sunshine this morning. Traffic was well behaved too. We took a different route into town, filtering on the right hand side down Madingley hill was an absolute treat - 30 mph for most of it. Cars probably averaging 5mph.


Only 30mph down Madingley hill? Taking it very easy then.


----------



## MisterStan (26 Jun 2014)

GrasB said:


> Only 30mph down Madingley hill? Taking it very easy then.


Put your willy away please. There's kids about.


----------



## GrasB (26 Jun 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Put your willy away please. There's kids about.


Only because jealous 

Seriously though, 30mph sounds like free wheeling territory to me. It's a nice bit of road that.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (26 Jun 2014)

25mph faster than the cars I'm overtaking would be a big enough speed differential for me.


----------



## GrasB (26 Jun 2014)

Which is a good reason for taking it easy


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Jun 2014)

Suffering from a horrendous cold and sore throat last 48 hours. Didn't ride yesterday and decided to ride but at a slow pace today. Seemed ok, will see if I suffer for it later.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Jun 2014)

Once every few months, whilst running downhill in primary towards the mini-roundabout on London Road, Cuckfield, where I will turn left for Haywards Heath, a car will attempt to overtake me. Especially if there is a car coming the other way.

Today was one such morning. A Mazda people carrier of some sort. When they drew alongside I realised their left hand indicator was on; eek! They were going to turn left too but "must get past" had kicked in. The only redeeming feature of this morning's knobjockery was that they had the good grace to give me a very wide berth and to bail out of the overtake, via hard braking and tucking behind me, without swerving into me. Then they had to stare at my 'arris all the way down London Lane and onto Broad Street. Before they roared past in a fit of indignation at about 20mpg over the speed limit at which I gave a cheery wave. I caught them again at the edge of Haywards Heath.


----------



## GrasB (26 Jun 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Before they roared past in a fit of indignation at about 20mpg over the speed limit at which I gave a cheery wave.


at 20mpg? They were close enough to see the current fuel economy?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jun 2014)

Looked like it was getting ready to chuck it down as I left work. So put the pack cover over the rucksack, put the Satmap into its boot, after half a mile or so you guessed it, lovely and sunny 

Forecast to rain tomorrow though


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jun 2014)

Starting to rain now... an hour after I got home in warm sunshine, though was a little bit windy.

Felt a bit embarrassed and a bit of a cock tonight. Over took a woman roadie at the start of Bromley Hill, into a head wind. I over took and said that happy to help out and be a wind break, she said thanks, so off I went. Top of the hill I looked back and saw she was way back. Ooops. She must have thought I was a right show off git. So sorry if you are reading lady on the Trek heading north on the A21. It wasn't intentional.

This evenings commute meant I reached 5000 miles for the year.Half way to my years target.


----------



## 400bhp (26 Jun 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Suffering from a horrendous cold and sore throat last 48 hours. Didn't ride yesterday and decided to ride but at a slow pace today. Seemed ok, will see if I suffer for it later.



:checks strava:


----------



## 400bhp (26 Jun 2014)

I think someone is feeding me PEDS \t the moment. I feel FANTASTIC.

I wonder if some structured training would make me feel like this more often rather than it being random.


----------



## fossyant (26 Jun 2014)

400bhp said:


> I think someone is feeding me PEDS \t the moment. I feel FANTASTIC.
> 
> I wonder if some structured training would make me feel like this more often rather than it being random.



Tailwind home......


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Jun 2014)

400bhp said:


> :checks strava:


 Felt a tad better in the afternoon.


----------



## HLaB (26 Jun 2014)

Just a direct commute for me so I could get out for a proper ride  Stayed dry all evening here, tomorrow is forecast to be a tad damp however lets hope they are over dramatising things as usual


----------



## markharry66 (27 Jun 2014)

Hammering it down dual carriage way in woolwhich one lane clear bus behind horn goes why lol one finger salute sorted that out


----------



## Beebo (27 Jun 2014)

not too warm, but very humid, even after a cold shower I'm still sweating.


----------



## fossyant (27 Jun 2014)

Short route today, tired and in pain. On the plus side, just wandered into the canteen and was given a free sausage butty. Yay (we move in 3 weeks and there was a free breckie on - how I didn't know is beyond me).

All the family are commuting on bikes today - me to work, son to high school, daughter to primary, and mum to and from school, before getting the car 10 miles to work. Daughter want's to ride home with her friend tonight - no mum !!! Gulp.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jun 2014)

I woke up in the early hours to hear it absolutely chucking it down, so when I got up for work was pleasantly surprised to see it had stopped raining but roads very wet.

Was fairly misty in the sticks and had to keep cleaning my glasses but the rain held off for the whole ride.

Had some positive interaction with a bus this morning, he pulls very wide to give me plenty of room as he is about to overtake me, as he moves out I notice a huge puddle spreading half way across the road, so I was preparing to get a bit wet, driver spots the puddle, slows down and lets me go round it, nice wave of appreciation as he went by. 

When I got to work, my Satmap said I had done 43.9 miles, got a few funny looks as I proceeded to ride around the warehouse until it ticked over to 44.0


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (27 Jun 2014)

Wet commute this morning as predicted. Had an errand to run so pretty much went for the straight run. Probably should of mounted lights to be honest for a bit of extra visibility, it was bleak in parts. Forecast looks horrendous for this afternoon. Gutted for my little lad, school have their last day of term speech day today that is going to be ruined by the weather. After this dry period we've recently been treated to its sods law that today had to be poor


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (27 Jun 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> When I got to work, my Satmap said I had done 43.9 miles, got a few funny looks as I proceeded to ride around the warehouse until it ticked over to 44.0


44 is that all? 

You know that a clear sign of addiction is rounding up rides don't you....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jun 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> 44 is that all?
> 
> You know that a clear sign of addiction is rounding up rides don't you....



I know, I'm slacking, but I've got a full days work ahead of me.......


----------



## HLaB (27 Jun 2014)

Bit of a bizarre commute for me not because of anything happening but because its my last for a while


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jun 2014)

HLaB said:


> Bit of a bizarre commute for me not because of anything happening but because its my last for a while




How come?


----------



## Origamist (27 Jun 2014)

Rain had stopped and the roads were dry. A bit chilly, but warmed up pretty quick. Commute was great until the driver of an Enviro Skip Hire HGV overtook on a bend in the face of oncoming traffic coming out of Lower Peover. He squeezed me to the hedge and passed me with inches to spare. Their depot is near me, and if it happens again, I'll complain.


----------



## HLaB (27 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


> How come?


Moving Jobs, the new place is about 50miles away a bit too far to cycle commute until I get somewhere closer.

Edit: just quickly mapped it, with RWGPS its 57.2miles.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jun 2014)

HLaB said:


> Moving Jobs, the new place is about 50miles away a bit too far to cycle commute until I get somewhere closer.
> 
> Edit: just quickly mapped it, with RWGPS its 57.2miles.



Drive, park, ride?


----------



## w00hoo_kent (27 Jun 2014)

Drive and ride, that's what I do.

I've been a bit meh of late and decided to go back to concentrating on riding at 90rpm cadence (or at least try to) for the ride in today. Worked well and I feel better for it, the bike fit is starting to gel now, although I'm still not sure about the shims in the right shoe. No rain in, hoping all of the downpour is during the day so I get a dry ride back.

I've been slowly cultivating the school crossing patrol lot on the way in and was pleasantly surprised when I got a 'Hi' back from one of them this morning as I went past. Doubt I'll get the grumpy guy in New Eltham to lighten up though.


----------



## HLaB (27 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Drive, park, ride?


 If it turned a long term commute I'd look into that but I think I'd rather move closer.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jun 2014)

@HLaB - have you thought about using the train part of the way? Catch one to Nottingham maybe?


----------



## HLaB (27 Jun 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @HLaB - have you thought about using the train part of the way? Catch one to Nottingham maybe?


 I did think about it but again if it was a long term thing I'd look into it further but I think I'd rather move closer and have more flexibilty.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jun 2014)

HLaB said:


> I did think about it but again if it was a long term thing I'd look into it further but I think I'd rather move closer and have more flexibilty.



Sorry, I meant as an alternative to driving all the way until you move.


----------



## HLaB (27 Jun 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Sorry, I meant as an alternative to driving all the way until you move.


Yeah that what I thought you meant; I used to do similar when I first moved back to Scotland but I was staying with my folks so rent savings paid for it and I always had tea waiting for me when I got home.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (27 Jun 2014)

Still waiting for the 2 pm thunderstorm that I know is out there....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jun 2014)

Roads pretty much dried up in Leicester and little wind made for a fast ride home.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (27 Jun 2014)

I made it home, just!
It drizzled at tad in Cambridge and all the way home to my left was storm clouds, and I kept at it, steady 20 and just got to the bottom of my road, and the heavens opened.
So got in almost dry its absolutely pissing down.

For once I got a result!


I really hate cycling to work, but its still the best way.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (27 Jun 2014)

Old bloke. Wooly cap and scruffy old jacket & trousers a-la Compo from Last of the Summer Wine.
Roll-up fag hanging from his mouth
On a tidy ridgeback.
Doing a pretty passable trackstand
Whilst sat down


See him nearly every morning, pedalling away with the rollup hanging from his mouth but the trackstandsit just completed the look!


----------



## Origamist (27 Jun 2014)

Was never going to outrun the rain. Got drenched at Knutsford and then dodged giant puddles and stranding water for the next 5 miles. Not a bad commute though as the wind was behind me...


----------



## GrasB (27 Jun 2014)

A slow & gentle commute home via a BMW dealership... was getting eyed up by one of the reception girls much to the amusement of the sales exec dealing with me.


----------



## 400bhp (27 Jun 2014)

Had a proper nobber this morning. On purpose left hook. Fark it, got in front of him at a r'about and slowed him down. As I pulled alongside him he was calling me a twat (hence I knew the left hook was on purpose).

Apparently I should get a proper way to travel (he was in a people carrier hire car). Apparently he's a big shot and is off to the USA for 3 months.

Good riddance.


----------



## GrasB (27 Jun 2014)

400bhp said:


> Had a proper nobber this morning. On purpose left hook. Fark it, got in front of him at a r'about and slowed him down. As I pulled alongside him he was calling me a twat (hence I knew the left hook was on purpose).
> 
> Apparently I should get a proper way to travel (he was in a people carrier hire car). Apparently he's a big shot and is off to the USA for 3 months.
> 
> Good riddance.


Ah, he's getting in the car rules over everything mind frame then..


----------



## HLaB (27 Jun 2014)

As per this morning's commute there was something weird about that commute, not that anything happened, it was just my last from there. Really hot but thats because this morning had necessitated a boil in the bag and ran out of room in my bag for it at night.


----------



## Ollie W (28 Jun 2014)

Put Gatorskins (28c) on my CX Comp and picked it up from the LBS today (yes, I will do it myself next time)... what a difference. At least 2 mph! Lowlight was the idiot on Commercial Road somehow going through the no entry/roadworks. Oh, and my workplace air con broke down. Sweaty.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (28 Jun 2014)

Yesterdays ride home, well, it took 0.23 miles for my feet to get wet through, 0.57 miles for my front mudguard to break and 1.1 miles before the rain was stinging my thighs like mad! But to be honest, as it was pelting it down I was nice and warm and wouldn't of been anywhere else, love riding my bike me


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (29 Jun 2014)

If it don't stop raining I am going to need a boat not a bike


----------



## Crankarm (29 Jun 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> If it don't stop raining I am going to need a boat not a bike



Tomorrow is going to be fine and dry Kevin.

I got a bit wet coming home earlier this evening.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (30 Jun 2014)

Crankarm said:


> Tomorrow is going to be fine and dry Kevin.
> 
> I got a bit wet coming home earlier this evening.



After the torrential rain on Saturday
I wonder if the gbw is not flooded...


----------



## martint235 (30 Jun 2014)

Hardly any traffic this morning. Zipped in at 44mins for the 12 miles. No muppets in the riverside park either this morning so nothing to complain about. The strange guy who thought that pulling in front of me at the lights (twice) counted as an overtake and hence had a smug look on his face was just a curiosity rather than an annoyance. Still it seemed to make his day for the 10 yards or so he stayed in front. I can't believe that if you're on a geared bike and trying that you can be anything other than upset if a singlespeed passes you on a flat/slight downhill.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (30 Jun 2014)

Had to miss a 130 miler I had planned for yesterday due to some work I needed to get done in a house I rent out so to clear my frustrations headed out early this morning for a 50 mile inbound journey. Twas bootiful too, light breeze, sun shining, minimal traffic. For the first 20 I was cold though, soon sorted that by putting more effort in


----------



## summerdays (30 Jun 2014)

I had someone sit behind me for about 2 miles this morning (from the Willy Wicket until the hill up to UWE), then he finally decided he was faster and disappeared into the distance!


----------



## BSRU (30 Jun 2014)

A very easy 31km pootle this morning, legs tired after weekend of cycling and swimming.
Some guy on a road bike went past me but no sign of any response from my legs.

I was more interested in watching my bike computer display creeping towards 18km which meant I surpassed last years total for June, 15km more on the way home to reach my 1,800 km target for the month.


----------



## BSRU (30 Jun 2014)

summerdays said:


> I had someone sit behind me for about 2 miles this morning (from the Willy Wicket until the hill up to UWE), then he finally decided he was faster and disappeared into the distance!


Maybe you have a nice bum


----------



## summerdays (30 Jun 2014)

BSRU said:


> Maybe you have a nice bum


Hmm ... I'm not in the pert young category .... but I do admit to admiring some of the bums that pass me (even more embarrassing was telling Mr Summerdays about one particularly pert derriere and then looking on Strava and realising I could put a name to the backside).


----------



## summerdays (30 Jun 2014)

And I've just remembered near the end of my journey, seeing all the set up conditions for a left hook, luckily both parties realised, but I'm willing to bet that there will be more accidents to come there - lots of cyclists going straight on and lots of traffic going left. (Meant I was able to turn right whilst they were sorting themselves out!).


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Jun 2014)

A bit chilly when I first set off, but more or less perfect cycling conditions this morning, roads were very quiet and also hardly any bikes about either.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jun 2014)

After yesterdays 109 mile to Brighton and back my legs were really feeling it last night so told myself that today's commute was going to be a nice pootle in. And so it was to be. Lovely warm weather, dry roads and behaving traffic. So a nice 20 mile cruise into work. I wasn't even goaded into some SCR.. oh no...I just kept up .
Thing is, even though I didn't push it, I was only 1 mile an hour slower then usual...


----------



## fossyant (30 Jun 2014)

Glorious out. Slight detour due to re-surfacing works. Got an early dart today as we are off to the High School to discuss my lads diabete's care plan with the new Head - they are a bit 'relaxed' at following it to say the least.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (30 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


> After yesterdays 109 mile to Brighton and back my legs were really feeling it last night so told myself that today's commute was going to be a nice pootle in. And so it was to be. Lovely warm weather, dry roads and behaving traffic. So a nice 20 mile cruise into work. I wasn't even goaded into some SCR.. oh no...I just kept up .
> Thing is, even though I didn't push it, I was only 1 mile an hour slower then usual...



I did similar (although only 55 miles yesterday) and ended up with a PR on Strava. It makes no sense :-)

Also followed a slow guy with panniers coming up past the BMW garage towards Foots? Cray (I always get the Crays muddled up) sat behind him for a bit because it wasn't worth overtaking until I was comfortable with the set up for the roundabout (and that he hadn't decided to speed up once he hit the flat) plus was just pootling. I'll often sit behind people for a little bit if I'm not obviously faster than them anyway, I hate playing leapfrog overtaking with someone so try to avoid it.


----------



## glenn forger (30 Jun 2014)

It belted down yesterday then it's warm and sunny today so there's that wonderful earthy smell.


----------



## KneesUp (30 Jun 2014)

I don't often cycle in (normally bring the bike in the car, get dropped off and cycle home) but DD is ill so OH has stayed in with her and the car. I've always thought it hillier on the way in but I was surprised that it was a relatively easy ride - I've just looked it up on bikehike and that's because there is significantly less ascent on the way in (1:71 climb ratio compared to 1:50 on the way home) - I've been cycling the wrong leg!


----------



## BSRU (30 Jun 2014)

How's this for not paying attention.
Stopped in a queue of traffic at some lights, they turn green but nobody moves. Turns out the car at the front had broken down, no hazards on and the driver standing across the road looking embarrassed. The drivers eventually figure it out that the empty car is going nowhere fast and drive around it.
Apart from the car in front of me, they drive up behind the broken down car and stop waiting for it to move, seemingly unaware as to why all the proceeding cars had gone around it.


----------



## EthelF (30 Jun 2014)

Arriving at work after a slightly extended commute (the weather was nice after all), I discovered I had forgotten my work pass. Knowing what a hassle it is to get a temporary pass, I turned around and went back home to fetch my pass.
Had I known my morning commute would be 47km I'd have had another slice of toast for breakfast!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Jun 2014)

95 miles commuting today, luckily I knew I had some errands to do after me tea so I got in another 8 miles to hit 100 for the day


----------



## Ganymede (30 Jun 2014)

I had to drive one of my normal journeys today. Cyclist ahead of me pulled over and went to prop his bike against a sign on the verge, not seeing that the sign was actually pretty much in the ditch. Down he went. I stopped and asked if he was ok but he was up in a trice, and a bit embarrassed! Could have been nasty though, ankle or some such.


----------



## Ollie W (30 Jun 2014)

Painful ride after 15 miles yesterday, not helped by hayfever and the return of my buzzing front wheel. Wish I knew how to solve it, surely I can't have stuffed a spoke up again?!


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jun 2014)

Ganymede said:


> I had to drive one of my normal journeys today. Cyclist ahead of me pulled over and went to prop his bike against a sign on the verge, not seeing that the sign was actually pretty much in the ditch. Down he went. I stopped and asked if he was ok but he was up in a trice, and a bit embarrassed! Could have been nasty though, ankle or some such.




Been there and done that. Result. 14 miles from home, one badly sprained ankle and 2 weeks off the bike.


----------



## 400bhp (30 Jun 2014)

Lovely commute in and out today. Long may the good weather continue.


----------



## fossyant (30 Jun 2014)

Late start for me tomorrow. Will be fairly direct route into the city as have a GP appointment. Route back will be a detour again via our new office for more route planning (the move is in 3 weeks)


----------



## Ganymede (30 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Been there and done that. Result. 14 miles from home, one badly sprained ankle and 2 weeks off the bike.


Was gonna "like" but obvs not appropriate! Nasty. But did anyone see you?!


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jun 2014)

Ganymede said:


> Was gonna "like" but obvs not appropriate! Nasty. But did anyone see you?!




No, was on my own.
And the reason I stopped to get off the bike? I wanted a waz.


----------



## Ganymede (30 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


> No, was on my own.
> And the reason I stopped to get off the bike? I wanted a waz.


Soz, but


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jun 2014)

Ganymede said:


> Soz, but




It was my unclipping foot too.....


----------



## martint235 (1 Jul 2014)

It's amazing how nice the riverside park is when there's no cyclists in it. Couple of chats with dog walkers and then sauntered through. Had the same guy as yesterday on the South Circular but he seems to be learning and just stayed behind me today. Also caught up with the yellow jersey wearing lady near Croydon. Still not particularly quick though.


----------



## MisterStan (1 Jul 2014)

Perfect cycling conditions, was a little cool to start off, but seeing @kevin_cambs_uk in the distance and putting in some effort to catch him, meant that I warmed up quickly. Lovely and sunny too.


----------



## summerdays (1 Jul 2014)

Last nights commute was nice, bit longer as I wasn't getting my half way lift due to finishing late and I was pleasantly surprised how much quieter the roads were after 6. And I think I did it reasonably quickly for me


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (1 Jul 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Perfect cycling conditions, was a little cool to start off, but seeing @kevin_cambs_uk in the distance and putting in some effort to catch him, meant that I warmed up quickly. Lovely and sunny too.




Great tow in from @MisterStan !!!!

Drafting really is the way to work !

Thanks for the two mate


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jul 2014)

martint235 said:


> It's amazing how nice the riverside park is when there's no cyclists in it. Couple of chats with dog walkers and then sauntered through. Had the same guy as yesterday on the South Circular but he seems to be learning and just stayed behind me today. Also caught up with the yellow jersey wearing lady near Croydon. Still not particularly quick though.




Did the riverside park this morning. For no reason other then it is a lovely morning.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (1 Jul 2014)

I had reason last summer to do Sydenham as a start/end point a few times and the Riverside was always a nice change of scenery from my normal commute in. Even convinced my wife to cycle in London thanks to it.


----------



## Origamist (1 Jul 2014)

Pretty much perfect conditions for riding a bike this morning...


----------



## GrasB (1 Jul 2014)

I ended up chasing down a driver who cut me up. It was quite amusing as I was simply putting the hammer down on my planned commute to work. He was trying to get away but kept on getting caught by lights... when I peeled into a left filter he looked a little panicked. Funny thing was all I did was brake hard & the shake my head before continuing on my journey at the same pace.


----------



## fossyant (1 Jul 2014)

Nice run into the city. Late start as I was 'blood letting' at the Docs, and got some Naproxen and "anti dodgy gut tablets" to take whilst I get sorted. Clouded over by the time I left the City, but went via the new office to check progress - looking good !


----------



## apb (1 Jul 2014)

First day back to work after 2 weeks paternity leave and what a day. the weather up here is incredible. 

great to be on the bike.


----------



## MisterStan (1 Jul 2014)

apb said:


> First day back to work after 2 weeks paternity leave and what a day. the weather up here is incredible.
> 
> great to be on the bike.


Congrats on the Dad thing! And welcome back.


----------



## apb (1 Jul 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Congrats on the Dad thing! And welcome back.



Cheers.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Jul 2014)

Big ringed* it all the way in this morning and still didn't get here under the hour. But there is more to come from the legs and lungs if I'm spared.

*what passes for a big ring on a 50/39/30 triple.


----------



## DWiggy (1 Jul 2014)

Ride in today was nice n fast and was very pleased with my 21mph average  
The ride home was nice and relaxed apart from when I was climbing a particularly steep little hill to encounter not one but two dense clouds of nats that I had to hold my breath though...it really messed up my segment time


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jul 2014)

Another 100 mile day, think it will be a lot shorter tomorrow


----------



## mistral (1 Jul 2014)

Sorry, but I got involved in some inappropriate touching of a younger CC rider on the way home, I think I got away with it .....

Hello @User1314 – I’ll buy you a pint one lunchtime, in the Jerusalem? Let me know when you're free


----------



## petergc (1 Jul 2014)

It felt like a fast ride home with a fast average MPH along my one of my usual routes. Alas when I get home I take the phone out of the jersey to check, and someone didn't press the start icon in Strava


----------



## potsy (1 Jul 2014)

Another decent day for being on the bike, that's 3 of my 4 days done, tomorrow is a car day.

One nobber on the way in, narrow-ish section of road, 30mph limit and he decides to overtake the car in front and took nearly all of my lane in the process (they were both coming towards me) had to squeeze myself into the gutter to avoid him, pillock


----------



## rb58 (2 Jul 2014)

I passed two people riding Van Nichs on my way home last night, and one riding an Enigma this morning. I must live in a very affluent area.


----------



## summerdays (2 Jul 2014)

Warm but seemed to be quick route today, the block who sat on my back wheel on Monday was back - this time for a shorter distance and dropped me at the same point. Rather weirdly after I passed UWE and headed down to the MOD roundabout I caught him up, and because I nip onto the road there I ended up overtaking him (forgot to stick my tongue out though). I guess he must just sit behind people and doesn't realise when they start going slower.

Finished with a lovely dash on the Gloucester Road with lots of cyclists between two ASL's!


----------



## BSRU (2 Jul 2014)

A lovely 60km ride in, although the sun was a bit blindingly bright a few times.

Witnessed some awful and dangerous high speed tail gating and later three cars red light jumping.


----------



## KneesUp (2 Jul 2014)

So jealous of you all today. I had to be in early to wait for a delivery that I need my car to get home, so no cycling. Yesterday I needed to collect something else straight after work, so no cycling yesterday either. And I need to take the wheels from the bike I'm rebuilding to the bike shop to be trued, but yesterday I was too late to call in, and today I was at work before the bike shop opened - not sure when I'll get chance as I'm busy at the weekend, and the window where I leave late enough for the bike shop to be open but early enough that I'm not late for work is quite narrow. I'm looking out the window at all the people cycling to work and hating them all - especially as most of them are going the way that is very slightly downhill so it looks totally effortless!


----------



## BSRU (2 Jul 2014)

KneesUp said:


> So jealous of you all today. I had to be in early to wait for a delivery that I need my car to get home, so no cycling. Yesterday I needed to collect something else straight after work, so no cycling yesterday either. And I need to take the wheels from the bike I'm rebuilding to the bike shop to be trued, but yesterday I was too late to call in, and today I was at work before the bike shop opened - not sure when I'll get chance as I'm busy at the weekend, and the window where I leave late enough for the bike shop to be open but early enough that I'm not late for work is quite narrow. I'm looking out the window at all the people cycling to work and hating them all - especially as most of them are going the way that is very slightly downhill so it looks totally effortless!


A good excuse for a spare set of wheels or a spare bike


----------



## KneesUp (2 Jul 2014)

BSRU said:


> A good excuse for a spare set of wheels or a spare bike


I do have another bike - the wheels are off the one I want to ride instead though  I currently commute on a knobbly-tyred MTB, but when I get my 700c wheels straight (and fit a back brake) I can use my smooth tyred, drop bar commuter/tourer/hybrid/light off-road/thing bike I've built. And begin stripping down the MTB so I can rebuild that and use it for what it was designed for


----------



## w00hoo_kent (2 Jul 2014)

Nice ride in today deliberately not pushing it because of the training yesterday but still felt well paced and a decent average on the computer. Seemed to be significantly more cycles on the road today I normally see maybe half a dozen and today was easily in excess of 20. I guess they read the BBC thing on how scary the roads are and decided to prove them wrong.

I now exchange 'good mornings' with two of the four crossing patrols I pass.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (2 Jul 2014)

Gutted, missed opportunity for miles this morning. I remember turning my alarm clock off at 4am thinking "I'll get up in a minute". 1 3/4 hrs later and my chance had gone. Had a pretty direct 25 miler and out of frustration upped the pace to just under 21mph av. Perfect weather and here's me being a lazy sod grrrr  Efforts must be stepped up!


----------



## Origamist (2 Jul 2014)

More great weather... 15C this morning and bright sunshine. Might extend the commute tonight as the forecast is looking less appealing from Thurs...


----------



## Stephen C (2 Jul 2014)

Lovely commute today, gorgeous weather, slight tail wind...all until a b*stard of a wasp decided it wanted to have a close look at my chest!!!! Ow!!!


----------



## GrasB (2 Jul 2014)

On a single track road car A charges round a blind too fast clockwise at the same time Car B charges round the same bend to fast anti-clockwise. In this case the speeds were about 20mph. I was concerned for about 10 seconds before they started f'ing & blindin' at each other... then I just laughed & rode on.


----------



## dave r (2 Jul 2014)

I had the clips and straps equivalent of a clipless moment tonight, head of a line of traffic, mostly from where I work, at a roundabout and found not only could I not sustain the track stand but I couldn't get a foot out either and down I went , its been that long since I did that I've forgotten when it was, its my first fall since 2007, bruised hip a chunk out my elbow but the bike seems OK apart from a twisted brake lever, I'll check it over later.


----------



## videoman (2 Jul 2014)

Had a bit of a crash this afternoon when cycling home. With approx. 3 miles to go out of the 10 miles I saw a cyclist coming the opposite way on a cycle path coming down hill way too fast and as he saw me (I was wearing a bright yellow cycling top) he locked up and hit me knocking me off my bike and he went flying over the top. He got up, picked his bike up and said are you OK to which I repeated not really lying on the floor then he jumped on his bike and shot off. I gathered my composure and found my body was still intact but my back wheel is severly buckled with broken spokes, front wheel buckled and front mudguard shattered. Looking on the bright side at least I am OK apart front some grazing to my knee and an inprint from my watch on my wrist.


----------



## summerdays (2 Jul 2014)

videoman said:


> Had a bit of a crash this afternoon when cycling home. With approx. 3 miles to go out of the 10 miles I saw a cyclist coming the opposite way on a cycle path coming down hill way too fast and as he saw me (I was wearing a bright yellow cycling top) he locked up and hit me knocking me off my bike and he went flying over the top. He got up, picked his bike up and said are you OK to which I repeated not really lying on the floor then he jumped on his bike and shot off. I gathered my composure and found my body was still intact but my back wheel is severly buckled with broken spokes, front wheel buckled and front mudguard shattered. Looking on the bright side at least I am OK apart front some grazing to my knee and an inprint from my watch on my wrist.


Oh dear, not very nice on more than one account. Watch out for him in future, if that's your regular route!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jul 2014)

Bit windy tonight, I was averaging 15mph after 16 miles of up hill and head wind at which point I turn in the opposite direction, when I got home after another ten miles I had got my average up to 16.5mph 

Legs are a bit achy, if I can get my imperial century in at the weekend I will have hopefully had my first ever 500 mile week.


----------



## jongooligan (2 Jul 2014)

Got into work early so I could get showered before starting. All three showers occupied. Where were you lot when it was dark & freezing? Bloody fair weather cyclists!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jul 2014)

jongooligan said:


> Got into work early so I could get showered before starting. All three showers occupied. Where were you lot when it was dark & freezing? Bloody fair weather cyclists!



Three showers, you lucky blighter, we only have one, but I am the only person that uses it


----------



## jongooligan (2 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Three showers, you lucky blighter, we only have one, but I am the only person that uses it


There are roughly 2.5k people working in the same building. Three showers ain't enough.
BTW a bit OT but I'm an ER ST holder - SS5 - MOT


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jul 2014)

jongooligan said:


> There are roughly 2.5k people working in the same building. Three showers ain't enough.
> BTW a bit OT but I'm an *ER ST holder - SS5 - MOT*



Good lad


----------



## Crankpoet (2 Jul 2014)

Made a bad mistake today and was lucky to get away with nothing more than some verbal abuse ringing in my ears. Just coming up to some cycle traffic lights on CS3 in London, three bikes waiting at the lights, then the light turned green, first guy did not move so next two overtook - I was freewheeling up and decided to pass him as well and he then started to move off and I tried to accelerate past him but he moved out and to avoid a collision with cyclists coming the other way I had to cut in and the edge of my toe clip strap made firm contact with his spokes - giving us both a big fright and, by the scream, at least one of the people coming the other way as well. Lesson learned - a bit of patience and politeness would be better than gaining a few seconds - and I am sorry I pissed people off.


----------



## Origamist (2 Jul 2014)

Persistent headwind - but who cares! 

Fixed commuter is nearly ready, just need to swop over the bars and stem and get some DA track nuts.


----------



## GrasB (3 Jul 2014)

A slow shorter commute today. Started cloudy & got brighter as the sun rose. Lots of owls out after sunrise, saw 4, sitting on fences or branches not hunting just being still.


----------



## mangid (3 Jul 2014)

Stopped to help lass standing at side of road staring at her BSO in despair. The front brake and mudguard had come loose, brake nut was missing. A couple of zip ties thru the spring and around the fork bridge and everything was fairly secure and bike rideable again. The brake might even have functioned at a pinch, but did tell her to take it easy and use the back. She still had 6 miles to go, 2 before reaching the cycle path and it was quite a busy road (A603 at Eversden). Hope she made it okay.


----------



## MisterStan (3 Jul 2014)

mangid said:


> Stopped to help lass standing at side of road staring at her BSO in despair. The front brake and mudguard had come loose, brake nut was missing. A couple of zip ties thru the spring and around the fork bridge and everything was fairly secure and bike rideable again. The brake might even have functioned at a pinch, but did tell her to take it easy and use the back. She still had 6 miles to go, 2 before reaching the cycle path and it was quite a busy road (A603 at Eversden). Hope she made it okay.


Good for you for stopping! We passed the Brain Surgeon that we met a few weeks ago, i'd given her a tube and changed it for her, she seemed genuinely pleased to see us again, even though her bike was fine this time!


----------



## MisterStan (3 Jul 2014)

Took the villages route in today for a change, i'm on target for a 200 mile commuting week, which I haven't done for a while. Legs are a bit tired, but I put that down to caining it home on Tuesday - managed to do the first 10 miles in under 28 minutes!


----------



## BSRU (3 Jul 2014)

Another lovely commute in, 55km instead of the 40km I planned to do.

Some SCR, although really invalidated by the fact the other cyclist jumped a red light to turn onto the road I was waiting to turn into.
Still, I've seen the guy before and he can shift, so no chance of just pootling by.


----------



## summerdays (3 Jul 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Took the villages route in today for a change, i'm on target for a 200 mile commuting week, which I haven't done for a while. Legs are a bit tired, but I put that down to caining it home on Tuesday - managed to do the first 10 miles in under 28 minutes!


Not sure I can do 10 miles in double that!!!


----------



## BSRU (3 Jul 2014)

summerdays said:


> Not sure I can do 10 miles in double that!!!


I think Bristol is not quite as flat as their part of the world


----------



## MisterStan (3 Jul 2014)

BSRU said:


> I think Bristol is not quite as flat as their part of the world


We do have hills you know! A perfect example is the delightfully named Col du Methadone (see Strava segment!)


----------



## Origamist (3 Jul 2014)

Roads were unusually busy this morning - it meant for quite a bit of filtering on country lanes. Tailwind and a refreshing drizzle in Tatton Park helped, but legs were feeling heavy.

Got tomorrow off - going to the GP practice at Silverstone.


----------



## BSRU (3 Jul 2014)

MisterStan said:


> We do have hills you know! A perfect example is the delightfully named Col du Methadone (see Strava segment!)


And I thought south Wiltshire was relatively flat, in the first km of my commute I climb 46 metres.


----------



## GrasB (3 Jul 2014)

MisterStan said:


> We do have hills you know! A perfect example is the delightfully named Col du Methadone (see Strava segment!)


 (liked for the comedy effect )
Victoria Rd a hill?... that's 12m in 1km at least chose something with a half decent ascent ratio -
Chapel hill, Haslingfield/Barrington - 33m in 0.75km (44m/km)
Limekiln hill, Cherry Hinton - 24m in 0.65km (37m/km)
Madingley hill, Madingley - 39m in 1.22km/24m in 0.85km (32m/km or 28m/km)


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jul 2014)

No commute this morning as I have a day off. (He says whilst sitting in the garden). But damn...it's lovely out here. Envious of you lot cycling to work.


----------



## MisterStan (3 Jul 2014)

GrasB said:


> (liked for the comedy effect )
> Victoria Rd a hill?... that's 12m in 1km at least chose something with a half decent ascent ratio -
> Chapel hill, Haslingfield/Barrington - 33m in 0.75km (44m/km)
> Limekiln hill, Cherry Hinton - 24m in 0.65km (37m/km)
> Madingley hill, Madingley - 39m in 1.22km/24m in 0.85km (32m/km or 28m/km)


Irony is not your strong point?


----------



## BSRU (3 Jul 2014)

ianrauk said:


> No commute this morning as I have a day off. (He says whilst sitting in the garden). But damn...it's lovely out here. Envious of you lot cycling to work.


Supposedly it will be the hottest day of the year so far, down south anyway.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jul 2014)

BSRU said:


> Supposedly it will be the hottest day of the year so far, down south anyway.




Yup. Blazing sunshine and blue skies.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (3 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Three showers, you lucky blighter, we only have one, but I am the only person that uses it


 
Two showers and generally I'm the only one who uses them, I use one to shower in in the morning and the other as a changing room before I go home. Just because I can :-)

Great ride in today, really warm and a completely clear blue sky. After starting her new job in Dartford my wife wanted to try riding in for the first time so we took both bikes with us and I followed her in then headed for Greenwich. Only 5 miles or so this time round (had planned 10 but were late leaving the house) went well and will do more of it. Her aim is to end up doing the 10 mile route solo (while I ride the 16 miler to my place from the same drop off spot) probably a couple of times a week.

Avoided Shooters Hill as I'm trying to make this a rest day with my first FNRttC tomorrow.


----------



## azir (3 Jul 2014)

Shoulder barged by 2 impatient cyclists this morning - the first whilst a herd of us were stopping for a ped on a zebra. As I was slowing a guy behind me was caught out I think and then tried a nippy overtake but caught my shoulder (so far, far too close whichever way you look at it!). To be fair he did apologise and said that he hadn't seen the pedestrian although I have to wonder why he thought we were all stopping.... and why he thought he could overtake me so closely. The second was a straight up knobber who jumped a red light by trying to dart between me and another cyclist stopped at the light. He managed to clip my inside shoulder with his rucksack. Inevitably we both caught him at the next light anyway (a junction rather than a crossing so the idiot had stopped there too).

Otherwise it was sunny and lovely


----------



## GrasB (3 Jul 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Irony is not your strong point?


Irony would be Hill's road with the biggest ascent being the 4m over the railway bridge


----------



## fossyant (3 Jul 2014)

Light rain this morning - short route though as was running a little late. No waterproofs of any sort as it was actually quite refreshing.


----------



## Stephen C (3 Jul 2014)

A good ride in, even got encouragement from a yoof waiting for a bus shouting "Go go go!". Also interesting to see they are already putting all the crowd barriers and road closed signs out along the A1301 ready for Monday, shame they don't seem to be doing anything about the road surface!


----------



## dave r (3 Jul 2014)

Friday legs and a head wind made for a slow ride home.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (3 Jul 2014)

dave r said:


> Friday legs and a head wind made for a slow ride home.



I know that feeling!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jul 2014)

Another 80 miles today, 360 for the week now. Had a nice chat with a fella on a lovely looking Planet X bike tonight, took me a while to catch him, but caught him before the last hill. Hill climbing is so much easier when you ignore it and have a chat with someone. Similar ride to last night, first half up hill and head wind, second half very fast downhill and tail wind.


----------



## Markymark (3 Jul 2014)

Not the best commute home with my 2nd ever off. All slow and fine thank goodness.

Mini r'bout has for some reason a small cobbled area. I slowly came to it at too close an angle so rather than go onto it front wheel bounced off it. Lost balance, swerved to kerb which I hit and fell into the pavement.

Ironically I'm sure if I was going faster I'd have got onto the cobbled bit and not fallen off.

Wonderful indifference from immediate cars around me but ti be fair was obscured by white van. Decided to sit for 2 mins to gather myself. Lowered BMW with 2 tennage Asian dudes pulled up"you alright bruv?". Then one of those house on wheels range rovers with blacked out windows which winds diwn and woman leaned over to ask if ok. Approx 100 other cars , nothing.

Walked up hill feeling left ham string was sore. Tried riding and was easier than walking so last mile was on bike slowly!

Now it's guess what happened! Left sole of foot feels bruised, left hamstring pulled and small cut on right elbow. Think I slammed left foot down, jolted left leg and fell right.

All in all fine. Bit of discomfort but nothing more.


----------



## SimonJKH (3 Jul 2014)

A bizarre commute today. I wanted to try out the 'breadcrumb' route on my Garmin so I planned out a new route to work on roads I'd never seen and sent it to the magical box. When I later turned a corner and found myself facing some serious dirt trail terrain I knew that 23mm tyres and a fixed gear was going to be a problem. Still, _nil desperandum_ as they say and so I forged ahead. I was doing okay until an uphill section on some really deep soft stuff. If I stopped pedalling to unclip I was going to fall so I kept heaving away but my pace fell and fell until gravity finally took over... Ah well, it was a soft landing, no one witnessed it and I could finally unclip! Lesson of the day is really have a good look at that road you're including in your route planner.


----------



## 400bhp (3 Jul 2014)

The cycling gods don't want me on a bike at the moment...

#bike 1 - crank broke tuesday. Replacement fitted today.

#bike 2 - two spokes broken on rear wheel on saturday. Wheel now at lbs. One broken spoke on front wheel today. Had to get a lift off the OH as the wheel was well pringled. Luckily I have a few spare wheels.


----------



## fribbleblib (3 Jul 2014)

BSRU said:


> And I thought south Wiltshire was relatively flat, in the first km of my commute I climb 46 metres.



I'm sure there's a hill round here somewhere!


----------



## Crankarm (3 Jul 2014)

400bhp said:


> The cycling gods don't want me on a bike at the moment...
> 
> #bike 1 - crank broke tuesday. Replacement fitted today.
> 
> #bike 2 - two spokes broken on rear wheel on saturday. Wheel now at lbs. One broken spoke on front wheel today. Had to get a lift off the OH as the wheel was well pringled. Luckily I have a few spare wheels.



Thought you of all people would've had hand built ones, a lot stronger and more durable.


----------



## 400bhp (3 Jul 2014)

Crankarm said:


> Thought you of all people would've had hand built ones, a lot stronger and more durable.



Well, you live and learn. Next set I buy for the winter bike will be hand builts I think, albeit I have a spare set of Mavic Aksiums to go through yet..


----------



## gaz (3 Jul 2014)

400bhp said:


> The cycling gods don't want me on a bike at the moment...
> 
> #bike 1 - crank broke tuesday. Replacement fitted today.
> 
> #bike 2 - two spokes broken on rear wheel on saturday. Wheel now at lbs. One broken spoke on front wheel today. Had to get a lift off the OH as the wheel was well pringled. Luckily I have a few spare wheels.


Doing better than me.

Carbon bike last week - broke a spoke, wheel fecked, special order spoke as well.

commuter this week - rear rotor bent slightly, so rubbing badly on pads. Had to order a tool to bend it back into place.

Yesterday, cross bike, front brake cable went into rotor, dragged into calliper and locked front wheel.


----------



## GrasB (4 Jul 2014)

Late to wake up so short commute on the low racer in full on attack mode. Ludicrous number of illegal & pointless overtakes just after traffic lights .


----------



## BSRU (4 Jul 2014)

A good 66km ride in, shame about that stiff breeze(except when it's a tailwind).
My rolling 30 day total has passed 1900km, explains why legs do not want to come out and play.


----------



## Ganymede (4 Jul 2014)

0-markymark-0 said:


> Not the best commute home with my 2nd ever off. All slow and fine thank goodness.
> 
> Mini r'bout has for some reason a small cobbled area. I slowly came to it at too close an angle so rather than go onto it front wheel bounced off it. Lost balance, swerved to kerb which I hit and fell into the pavement.
> 
> ...


Aww. Glad it's not too bad.

I used the car yesterday - had to go in at 10.30, boiling hot, needed to look good immediately on arrival and would have had to carry any spare shoes/clothes walking around all day not getting home till after midnight! Well, that's my excuse.


----------



## Archeress (4 Jul 2014)

First commute in after 3 months off with depression. Otherwise uneventful.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Ganymede (4 Jul 2014)

Archeress said:


> First commute in after 3 months off with depression. Otherwise uneventful.
> 
> Hugs
> Archeress x


Hugs right back atcha.


----------



## BalkanExpress (4 Jul 2014)

Avoided Shooters Hill as I'm trying to make this a rest day with my first FNRttC tomorrow.[/QUOTE said:


> A rest day  That's far too sensible. This is how it's (not) done
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5EBkOP2TVw


----------



## Ganymede (4 Jul 2014)

Did one of my domestic commutes today. Hot sunshine, strong breeze.

1 close pass by silver 4x4
1 lovely white luton driver holding back and giving a big wave ("cyclists beware of passing this vehicle on the inside" too)
1 driver of small truck yawning massively behind the wheel at 45mph
Strange flappy noise located at last to loose parcel tape on ageing cardboard box strapped to bike rack for vegetable carrying
Nice people planting geraniums in a huge container by the road, pleasantries exchanged
Green woodpecker zipped out in front of me from the verge
Kind words exchanged with fellow cyclist 
Friendly nod exchanged with leader of large pack of ageing motorcyclists

Yay!


----------



## martint235 (4 Jul 2014)

That's an old video!!  I still remember that day though. I then went on to cycle my first 100 miler on the FNRttC!


----------



## Ganymede (4 Jul 2014)

Ganymede said:


> Did one of my domestic commutes today. Hot sunshine, strong breeze.
> 
> 1 close pass by silver ****panzer
> 1 lovely white luton driver holding back and giving a big wave ("cyclists beware of passing this vehicle on the inside" too)
> ...


I'm going to start calling them "vankpanzers" to get past the censorship...


----------



## Arjimlad (4 Jul 2014)

Archeress said:


> First commute in after 3 months off with depression. Otherwise uneventful.
> 
> Hugs
> Archeress x



Hope you had a lovely ride and a great day at the coalface. Well done !


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Jul 2014)

On an otherwise empty country road a cat crept out from a bush in front of me and attempted to cross the road without applying the Green Cross Code. It was fixedly starring to its left whilst I was bearing down on it from the right. I considered shifting from primary to secondary and cutting behind it but my spidey senses told me that it was the sort of cat that, when alarmed, would retrace its steps and likely go under my wheels.

A double ding of my bell and it scampered back the way it came, pronto, as I swooshed by.

I think we can say it was an uneventful ride in.


----------



## martint235 (4 Jul 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> On an otherwise empty country road a cat crept out from a bush in front of me and attempted to cross the road without applying the Green Cross Code. It was fixedly starring to its left whilst I was bearing down on it from the right. I considered shifting from primary to secondary and cutting behind it but my spidey senses told me that it was the sort of cat that, when alarmed, would retrace its steps and likely go under my wheels.
> 
> A double ding of my bell and it scampered back the way it came, pronto, as I swooshed by.
> 
> I think we can say it was an uneventful ride in.


But if you'd hit it, would it have been the cat's fault or yours?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Jul 2014)

martint235 said:


> But if you'd hit it, would it have been the cat's fault or yours?


Since I did not the point is moot. But I'm not sure a _felis catus_ can be held legally liable in English Law.

I am not a lawyer.


----------



## Archeress (4 Jul 2014)

Back home now, amazing how much I remembered about car insurance. Finished an hour earlier than scheduled as I was feeling very tired so only did 9-12. Nearly flattened a squirrel on the ride home.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Ganymede (4 Jul 2014)

Archeress said:


> Back home now, amazing how much I remembered about car insurance. Finished an hour earlier than scheduled as I was feeling very tired so only did 9-12. Nearly flattened a squirrel on the ride home.
> 
> Hugs
> Archeress x


Well done!


----------



## benb (4 Jul 2014)

Pulled up next to another cyclist who was trackstanding at the lights.
Being the friendly fellow I am I said cheerfully "Morning. I wish I could do that"
He completely ignored me - not a look, not a word, not a smile. Nothing.

Rude bstard.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (4 Jul 2014)

More activity than there has been of late, a woman in a big BMW SUV watched me come down the road until I was close enough to have to brake and alter course when she pulled out. Incensed enough to query it when I got next to her (I'm trying to be all cool about it, but I'm not always successful) and was told "you idiot cyclists are a pain in the arse" so I pulled in front of her to primary and did 10mph to the traffic light lane split (I like living up to stereotypes if those who hold them have no intention of changing them). She screamed past as the road widened and jumped the red to turn right across traffic. Class. Still, I hope she got the kid in the back to primary school on time...

Shared Sidcup hill with a guy on a Defy, after a short exchange about how hot it was. I deferred to him as we were about the same speed. He disappeared for a while in Sidcup as I wasn't going to overtake the bus in the roadworks by jumping the pavement (the old geezer he startled by doing it was probably thankful it wasn't two of us although oddly he didn't acknowledge my cheery 'morning' as he reached me, probably couldn't hear with his headphones in).

Caught defy guy up again on the climb in to Eltham, where he turned off towards the police station. On the woosh down the hill had an MPV pull out from a left side road, actually much closer than the earlier SUV and was completely over my lane when she stopped. I'd shouted "Whoah" and then an extended Steve Martinesque "Puhlease" and she appeared to be giving me verbal as I went across her nose but I didn't care so much. From then on was fine though. Which was nice.


----------



## martint235 (4 Jul 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> More activity than there has been of late, a woman in a big BMW SUV watched me come down the road until I was close enough to have to brake and alter course when she pulled out. Incensed enough to query it when I got next to her (I'm trying to be all cool about it, but I'm not always successful) and was told "you idiot cyclists are a pain in the arse" so I pulled in front of her to primary and did 10mph to the traffic light lane split (I like living up to stereotypes if those who hold them have no intention of changing them). She screamed past as the road widened and jumped the red to turn right across traffic. Class. Still, I hope she got the kid in the back to primary school on time...
> 
> Shared Sidcup hill with a guy on a Defy, after a short exchange about how hot it was. I deferred to him as we were about the same speed. He disappeared for a while in Sidcup as I wasn't going to overtake the bus in the roadworks by jumping the pavement (the old geezer he startled by doing it was probably thankful it wasn't two of us although oddly he didn't acknowledge my cheery 'morning' as he reached me, probably couldn't hear with his headphones in).
> 
> Caught defy guy up again on the climb in to Eltham, where he turned off towards the police station. On the woosh down the hill had an MPV pull out from a left side road, actually much closer than the earlier SUV and was completely over my lane when she stopped. I'd shouted "Whoah" and then an extended Steve Martinesque "Puhlease" and she appeared to be giving me verbal as I went across her nose but I didn't care so much. From then on was fine though. Which was nice.





w00hoo_kent said:


> Avoided Shooters Hill as I'm trying to make this a rest day with my first FNRttC tomorrow.


Would have been better off going over Shooters Hill after all.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (4 Jul 2014)

martint235 said:


> Would have been better off going over Shooters Hill after all.


 
:-) not part of todays route in. Anyway, Shooters Hill was where the guy in the Golf decided to punishment pass me for doing 30+ down the hill behind a bus and therefore 'holding him up' close enough to fold his nearside mirror flat by clipping my bars, while still at 30mph. Was quite happy I didn't fall off to be honest, pretty close to my scariest cycling moment.


----------



## martint235 (4 Jul 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> :-) not part of todays route in. Anyway, Shooters Hill was where the guy in the Golf decided to punishment pass me for doing 30+ down the hill behind a bus and therefore 'holding him up' close enough to fold his nearside mirror flat by clipping my bars, while still at 30mph. Was quite happy I didn't fall off to be honest, pretty close to my scariest cycling moment.


Yep you get some kerbs on Shooters Hill. It's why, particularly on the Kent side, I take a primary right over near the centre line. That and the traffic islands mean that only the most determined of idiots trouble me. 

You need to up your speed too!! Should be doing well over 40 down there.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (4 Jul 2014)

I would have been, if the bus I was behind wasn't doing 32 at the time :-)

Sometimes I come in from Crayford (or Dartford now my wife works there) which makes Shooters Hill an option, although it is pretty unique in only existing to go up and down like some masochist.


----------



## martint235 (4 Jul 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> I would have been, if the bus I was behind wasn't doing 32 at the time :-)
> 
> Sometimes I come in from Crayford (or Dartford now my wife works there) which makes Shooters Hill an option, although it is pretty unique in only existing to go up and down like some masochist.


Yep it's a pretty stupid hill. I don't go over it as much as I used to. Will be heading over it tonight on the way to the FNRttC start though.

There's a guy on Sundays who just seems to ride over it over and over again. Judging by his timings at my house I'd guess he's going to the Sun in the Sands and then Welling Way.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (4 Jul 2014)

I'm sure he has his reasons, I'm not saying they are good reasons.

I'll be heading out from a friends in Plumstead, but planning to follow the river through Greenwich.


----------



## Beebo (4 Jul 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> I would have been, if the bus I was behind wasn't doing 32 at the time :-)
> 
> Sometimes I come in from Crayford (or Dartford now my wife works there) which makes Shooters Hill an option, although it is pretty unique in only existing to go up and down like some masochist.


If you are ever looking for something to do, just for the hell of it, try going up Shooters Hill on the north side via Eglinton Hill or Plum Lane. Eglington is hard work, but there is a short 200m section of Plum lane that will blow your socks off. It must be close to 30%


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Jul 2014)

martint235 said:


> Yep it's a pretty stupid hill. I don't go over it as much as I used to. Will be heading over it tonight on the way to the FNRttC start though.
> 
> There's a guy on Sundays who just seems to ride over it over and over again. Judging by his timings at my house I'd guess he's going to the Sun in the Sands and then Welling Way.


He's still doing that? Wow. I came across him in the noughties.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (4 Jul 2014)

Been a long week, no more cycling for 2 days!
Going to watch the TDF for the net 2 days all day, every day, I have done Holme Moss so really looking forward to seeing it on the telly!!!!, along with all the other sights of Sheffield.
Well done Yorkshire!


----------



## summerdays (4 Jul 2014)

Archeress said:


> Back home now, amazing how much I remembered about car insurance. Finished an hour earlier than scheduled as I was feeling very tired so only did 9-12. Nearly flattened a squirrel on the ride home.
> 
> Hugs
> Archeress x


That's not good enough!! Next time you must try harder. There are too many of those long tailed rats! (Can you tell that I don't like them especially those which decide to move in and chew everything including electric cables!).

Glad you had some good commutes for your first day and even some fast bits


----------



## robjh (5 Jul 2014)

At 89 miles it was a longer than average commute today. Working away from home, I usually drive up on Monday and back on Friday and just cycle to work once I'm there, but today I decided to do the whole thing on the bike. Lucky that i finish early on a Friday! It took me 6 hours cycling time, from Coventry through Rugby, Northampton and Bedford to home which is not far from Cambridge. It was a warm and increasingly sunny day, the wind was sort of in the right direction, and it felt good, but whichever way I look at it, Bedfordshire is a boring county to ride through.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Jul 2014)

Volunteered to help the cubs pitch their tents last night, so a 10 miler to the site straight from work, uphill but luckily wind broadly with me. Caught up with a pleasant lady cyclist who didn't mind me sitting on her wheel as we went up the first hill, returned the favour but ended up dropping her, luckily we went separate ways before I got too far ahead of her.

16 miles home after pitching the tents in the rain. 438 miles so far this week, imperial century this morning has been postponed as the weather is crap, looking better for tomorrow morning so hopefully do it then on the way to helping take the tents down.


----------



## Leaway2 (7 Jul 2014)

Back on the Spec Secteur this morning after riding the Connondale for 6 months. I felt completely different.


----------



## BSRU (7 Jul 2014)

Somehow managed to pick up a summer cold from a family member.
It made the 67km commute in a little harder than I would have liked but no chance of missing out being on two wheels on such a lovely morning.

Seemed to be loads more cyclists out today, unfortunately most of them were on the footpath or worse imitating a salmon


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Jul 2014)

Pushed it today as I am competing (!) in a relay triathlon on Thursday (just doing a 16km ride) and wanted to see how fast I could go.

Nearly offed under a bin lorry by Audi driver waiting to join the road, who poked his car out of a side road into the cycle lane, and refused to reverse back when he could clearly see there was a ton of approaching traffic and I was also approaching at speed.

I had to get round his nose somehow with a bin lorry bearing down on me !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jul 2014)

Hard work this morning, was a bit cold to start with and my knee is still swollen after being bitten by a horse fly on Friday night. Cars seemed to give more room this morning, maybe one or two of therm caught a bit of the TDF at the weekend


----------



## Leaway2 (7 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> my knee is still swollen, Cars seemed to give more room this morning


Possibly swerving to avoid your knee. GWS


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Jul 2014)

The biggest murder of crows I've ever seen up close gorging on a road kill fox. Not very cycle aware, and/or very very hungry/greedy some stayed put until I was a mere bike length away.


----------



## Archeress (7 Jul 2014)

Commuted in both ways on the GT Timberline MTB this morning using my Garmin basic Etrex to record the ride. Saved the morning commute as a track but when I got home it doesn't record time information so will not load into Strava.... Damn!

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## fossyant (7 Jul 2014)

Signed off sick. Got to have more blood tests. Knackered.


----------



## Archeress (7 Jul 2014)

fossyant said:


> Signed off sick. Got to have more blood tests. Knackered.


Get well soon.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Jul 2014)

fossyant said:


> Signed off sick. Got to have more blood tests. Knackered.


Borls.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Jul 2014)

Archeress said:


> Commuted in both ways on the GT Timberline MTB this morning using my Garmin basic Etrex to record the ride. Saved the morning commute as a track but when I got home it doesn't record time information so will not load into Strava.... Damn!
> 
> Hugs
> Archeress x


iirc it can be done but you need to faff about with saving the active track, which does have the time data in, as a gpx file.


----------



## summerdays (7 Jul 2014)

I am also suffering from the family donated cold!!! And I was on the slow bike today (with the tyres not quite pumped up enough before I left the house - so had to stop and put in some more air, my own fault I should have thought about the fact I hadn't riden it for a while, but I'll blame my cold). 

Saw lots of cyclists including a postman on a Boardman bike (I assume his own as the next one was on a much older bike), a lady on a tricycle - triwoo or something with kids on the back asleep).

Also had one idiot on a bike who nearly skidded into the back of my friend and myself as we slowed down to pass a pedestrian on the Bristol to Bath path. He didn't swear at us, but his demeanor gave away the fact he thought we were all to blame!


----------



## BSRU (7 Jul 2014)

That was a wet one, completely soaked with about 10 seconds.

I'm sure a female driver was checking out my wet lycra clad arse.


----------



## simon the viking (7 Jul 2014)

Had my first...... 'Oi mate are you in the Tour de France?' on the way home tonight...... quick as a flash I shouted 'Yes Mate!'..................... and threw my empty water bottle at him......................













Okay I didn't do the water bottle thing....................... BUT I SHOULD HAVE...........................


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jul 2014)

Raced a big dark rain cloud home tonight and won


----------



## summerdays (7 Jul 2014)

Yes I did get someone tell me I was going the wrong direction, Yorkshire was the other way!


----------



## Ganymede (7 Jul 2014)

Rode my comfortable but heavy semi-recumbent on my domestic commute today. Great workout but I was scalped by a 60-something-year-old lady pootling along on a pushbike with a wicker basket on the front and a lot of creaky noises! We had a nice chat however (cos when I say "scalped" I mean she caught up with me but didn't want to pass) and I got home feeling I'd really worked those thighs!


----------



## glenn forger (7 Jul 2014)

You should have left her thighs alone.


----------



## Ganymede (7 Jul 2014)

glenn forger said:


> You should have left her thighs alone.


Heh.


----------



## BSRU (8 Jul 2014)

Overcast and cool morning but still an enjoyable 52km ride in.
Hopefully will dodge any heavy showers later, unlike yesterday when I was reminded why mudguards are helpful on very wet roads.


----------



## summerdays (8 Jul 2014)

Phone didn't charge properly, now its gone from 1% to 95% in about 5 mins!!! So no log of my journey. Met a child commuter I hadn't seen for ages so stopped for a chat so it wouldn't have been one of the faster commutes. (First time I met her she was cycling behind her Mum but on the opposite side of the road, so I felt I needed to comment, she was only about 7 at the time!, now she's getting quite good!).


----------



## apb (8 Jul 2014)

Very wet here. everything soaked through. My £8 Lidl's waterproof failed me this morning.


----------



## Origamist (8 Jul 2014)

Lovely morning again. Gentle headwind and blue skies...

Chain is stretched so will need to swop it over at the weekend - other than that, the Genesis continues to perform faultlessly*. 

Work is starting at Tatton Park for the flower show - this means mega traffic in a couple of weeks - will have to find a detour that does not add too many miles...

*Well, apart from a "sticky" rear brake cable...


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jul 2014)

I have a bloody annoying squeaky rear wheel. So looks like the bike will be up on the stand tonight, the wheel off and bearings greased.

Apart from that a lovely mornings ride in today. Nice and warm. Decided to do the slow pootle version through the parks rather then the SCR blast down the A21.


----------



## MisterStan (8 Jul 2014)

Back to work after a day of watching the Tour in Cambridge yesterday. Traffic was heavier this morning! Got to Cambridge earlier than anticipated, so chucked a little extra loop in. 

Glorious weather again too!


----------



## Archeress (8 Jul 2014)

Quite cool on the ride in this morning. Managed to gain 2 QOM and 1 4th on the ride in. There's no segments on the ride home.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## summerdays (8 Jul 2014)

Archeress said:


> Quite cool on the ride in this morning. Managed to gain 2 QOM and 1 4th on the ride in. There's no segments on the ride home.
> 
> Hugs
> Archeress x


I saw the QOMs. Today I felt faster than yesterday, and so I assume my cold wasn't getting me down as much.


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Jul 2014)

Impatient "me too" lady in a Golf tried to overtake me on approach to a roundabout where I was turning right. She was blindly following two other cars who had already overtaken.

Needed a firm gesture and glare before she managed to shift her foot off the accelerator and cover the brake !


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (8 Jul 2014)

After a slow to weeks of commuting with a lingering cold, finally my lungs are returning to normal function! Can finally start uping my mileage.


----------



## BSRU (8 Jul 2014)

Second afternoon ride home in a row in the pouring rain, and again a little later it's bright sunshine.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Jul 2014)

It absolutely pelted it down about an hour before I left work, by the time I left it was dry again


----------



## Origamist (8 Jul 2014)

I was not so lucky - it poured down for 45 mins on the way home!


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jul 2014)

I had a whippet roadie overtake me at a rate of knots, just before the Col de Bromley. Fair enough I thought. Not going to bust a gut climbing the hill, but... he got a bit complacent or he blew up big time. So I though fugget and go for it, picked my moment perfectly and over took him. Took him totally by surprise and on the back foot. Heard him change gears to try and get on my tail but I pulled away. He caught me up at the top at the junction/lights. Green light and I was off, he was pulling in front but I had something extra and pulled ahead again. Think he really didn't like this so started doing some close call weaving through traffic. He was looking back to see where I was and seeing that I was on his tail he decided to jump a red light. So Mr racing whippet in castelli shorts on black and white bike. You lose by default for that RLJ, to a bloke in baggies on a panniered, mudguarded bike.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (8 Jul 2014)

I got wet. Very wet. I also had to contend with a fierce headwind, but at least the lightning didnt hit me.


----------



## Recycled (8 Jul 2014)

First post 

Been reading these forums for a while and chose today to begin participating. Been riding a flat bar hybrid to/from work 12mi e/w for the past year - today was the first time in my life riding a drop bar road bike (I purchased it yesterday). Certainly took some time getting used to it. Look forward to shaving minutes from my PB!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (8 Jul 2014)

Back on it after a few days away on a TdF trip. Jumped on the Airlite as poor weather forecast for the way home. I forgot how comfy this thing is, it's like sitting in an armchair! Back to the carbon tomorrow though, need a bit a leg loosen-er! 
@Supersuperleeds I've not read all of the posts recently, did you manage your 500 mile week?


----------



## donnydave (8 Jul 2014)




----------



## Ollie W (8 Jul 2014)

AM: how many morons can I find on one road? First cars decided to cut me up, then a woman with a pram decided to walk off the central island with me about 10m away. Still, nice to have the Garmin back on to see that actually I was going at a decent speed! Stopped off at Soton Central, crossed the bridge to get a protein shaker from Decathlon (midway through a 3 day protein shake trial for breakfast and lunch).

PM: Rode with the Garmin's help to my nearest Tesco to get dinner (weirdly the Touring had every Tesco except my local so I had to do postcode). It went pretty well including roaring up the hill at Shirley High Street, only for something to make a horrible clunking noise on my front wheel when I stood up out of the saddle for one particularly hilly bit. Why does my front wheel keep going wrong? I've already had to get it trued twice and I don't think I can afford to do it again right now. Hoping it'll be ok when I get up tomorrow to ride to work, especially as I've signed up for a 25-mile guided ride with Skyride round the New Forest on Sunday.


----------



## SimonJKH (9 Jul 2014)

donnydave said:


> View attachment 49887



Chapeau to that man!


----------



## BigAl68 (9 Jul 2014)

Having been off work looking after two sick kids and the wife I was looking forward to today's ride into work along the bath to Bristol cycle path. After 10 minutes I realised I was feeling pretty rough and my speed was down by 8km per hour. Then the need to puke hit me and I was bent doubke over the bars and being violently sick. Now back home on the sofa feeling rough as and trying to not be sick again. Not the commute I expected at all.


----------



## subaqua (9 Jul 2014)

first proper commute in about 2 months yesterday. was great. till I got to marylebone on the way home and as tried to get on felt the bike slip and I landed on my arm. off the bike again as there is a nasty sore patch on the inside of elbow.


----------



## BSRU (9 Jul 2014)

A cold and overcast 55km ride into work, should warm up later according to the forecast(hopefully).


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Jul 2014)

Last night's ride home commenced with dark clouds to the north and spitting rain. I went by then most westerly route possible, a route that took me north, towards home, as late as possible, to try to skirt the worst of it. 

By half-way I was soaked to the skin and having to ride at about 10kph such was the discomfort of the rain lashing into my face, and the amount of water covering the road and masking the potholes.

Still, it is only water, as they say.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (9 Jul 2014)

A chilly ride home, with the temperature starting at about 8 then dropping to 5, with enough rain to get me wet. Oh well, it is Winter. I still enjoyed the ride home, though .


----------



## MisterStan (9 Jul 2014)

The rain was bad enough last night for me to take cover in a bike shed on the busway with a number of other cyclists. Slowly we slipped off one at a time, each thinking that they had second guessed the rain stopping. I left last and scalped them all! More rain closer to home, but was dripping wet by then and it was a warm enough evening not to worry too much. 

This morning was overcast, the sun occasionally coming out to play. Managed to avoid a left hook by anticipating the driver was an idiot.


----------



## apb (9 Jul 2014)

great weather this morning. slight head wind, but compared to yesterday down pour i will take it any day.

shame i'm at work with this kind of weather. might go for a spin during lunch time.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jul 2014)

Well at least I have sorted out the annoying squeak from my rear wheel. Nothing more sinister then the rear disc brake rubbing. 

Nothing to report for this mornings commute. Decided to take the scenic route through the parks. But still managed a good time. Traffic around South East London did seem to be backed up everywhere though


----------



## w00hoo_kent (9 Jul 2014)

Second commute day with my wife, parked in West Kingsdown and started by descending the hill. I'm climbing it this evening and driving to meet her at the bottom is the current plan :-) . Half an hour to get to her work in Dartford, nice ride relatively idiot free (I mean we were both there all the time, but still) I then rode on to Greenwich, went over Shooters Hill, it's still not easy, but it's getting easier. Have had two days off the bike completely after all the miles at the weekend and felt really good on it today. Looking forward to the ride home, just have to spend a day at work first...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Jul 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Back on it after a few days away on a TdF trip. Jumped on the Airlite as poor weather forecast for the way home. I forgot how comfy this thing is, it's like sitting in an armchair! Back to the carbon tomorrow though, need a bit a leg loosen-er!
> @Supersuperleeds I've not read all of the posts recently, did you manage your 500 mile week?



No, did 438 miles commuting by the Friday, then got bit by a horse fly on Friday night resulting in a very swollen knee. Trying again this week, just over 200 miles done so far.


----------



## MisterStan (9 Jul 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> Second commute day with my wife, parked in West Kingsdown and started by descending the hill. I'm climbing it this evening and driving to meet her at the bottom is the current plan :-) . Half an hour to get to her work in Dartford, nice ride relatively idiot free (I mean we were both there all the time, but still) I then rode on to Greenwich, went over Shooters Hill, it's still not easy, but it's getting easier. Have had two days off the bike completely after all the miles at the weekend and felt really good on it today. Looking forward to the ride home,* just have to spend a day at work first...*


Every silver lining has it's cloud


----------



## Exile (9 Jul 2014)

Extended my commute to 12 miles this morning, taking in some roads I haven't ridden before. First time adding more than a mile to the usual 6 mile ride in too.

Feel good for putting in the extra miles. I might go that way more often, if only because it let's me practice (and hopefully improve) climbing "hills".


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (9 Jul 2014)

I had one of those rare commutes where everything was right. Perfect tailwind from the Northwest and all the lights on green. Resulted in fastest commute into work this year.


----------



## summerdays (9 Jul 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> Having been off work looking after two sick kids and the wife I was looking forward to today's ride into work along the bath to Bristol cycle path. After 10 minutes I realised I was feeling pretty rough and my speed was down by 8km per hour. Then the need to puke hit me and I was bent doubke over the bars and being violently sick. Now back home on the sofa feeling rough as and trying to not be sick again. Not the commute I expected at all.


Oh dear, I hope it passes quickly.

I was feeling sorry for myself this morning ... realising that my cold was affecting my concentration level. I know that as I couldn't work out how to get a tissue out of my pocket on the back of my gillet. At the end of the ride I realised I had it on, inside out. I also had a head wind so it felt like cycling through treacle. We seem to have had less rain than others though for once, it's still pretty dry here.


----------



## GrasB (9 Jul 2014)

Today I rode to work at a quickish pace. That is all... it's also a good thing


----------



## MisterStan (9 Jul 2014)

summerdays said:


> Oh dear, I hope it passes quickly.
> 
> I was feeling sorry for myself this morning ... realising that my cold was affecting my concentration level. I know that as I couldn't work out, how to get a tissue out of my pocket on the back of my gillet.* At the end of the ride I realised I had it on, inside out.* I also had a head wind so it felt like cycling through treacle. We seem to have had less rain than others though for once, it's still pretty dry here.


----------



## BSRU (9 Jul 2014)

It's the devils own forum page, 666


----------



## MisterStan (9 Jul 2014)

BSRU said:


> It's the devils own forum page, 666


And i'm the first post! Does that make me Beelzebub?


----------



## subaqua (9 Jul 2014)

MisterStan said:


> And i'm the first post! Does that make me Beelzebub?


 do you like peanut butter ? if yes , then yes you are. if no then there is hope you are not


----------



## MisterStan (9 Jul 2014)

subaqua said:


> *do you like peanut butter ?* if yes , then yes you are. if no then there is hope you are not


Guilty as charged M'lud. And I feed it to my daughter too!


----------



## Ganymede (9 Jul 2014)

MisterStan said:


> And i'm the first post! Does that make me Beelzebub?


Get thee behind me! (You'll have to pedal quite slowly I'm afraid.)


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jul 2014)

Wow, the wind out there is something else... methinks it's going to make for a very hard commute home.


----------



## MisterStan (9 Jul 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Wow, the wind out there is something else... methinks it's going to make for a very hard commute home.


Looking like gusts to 30 odd MPH here, right in my face. Doesn't that usually mean that you have a tailwind?


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jul 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Looking like gusts to 30 odd MPH here, right in my face. Doesn't that usually mean that you have a tailwind?




Seem's to be blowing all over the place at the moment.
And I do a higgledy piggledy route home. But as long as it's blowing southwards for the main part.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Jul 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Wow, the wind out there is something else... methinks it's going to make for a very hard commute home.



I went out for a little pootle at dinner time and the wind has really picked up here, luckily it seems to be North/Westerly so I should get a tailwind for the mountainous stage of the ride home and only the headwind on the downhill part.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (9 Jul 2014)

Headwinds. Yay. (Headwinds, the very worst kind of winds.)

I'll find out in a minute I guess.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Jul 2014)

Today's TdeF stage... much nicer than my ride home last night.

WFH this morning then a trip to see @MacB and, incidentally, the Red Arrows this pm. One wag at Clapham Junction station was concerned, seeing my carrying a pair of wheels, that I'd left the rest of the bike behind when nicking the wheels.


----------



## MacB (9 Jul 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Today's TdeF stage... much nicer than my ride home last night.
> 
> WFH this morning then a trip to see @MacB and, incidentally, the Red Arrows this pm. One wag at Clapham Junction station was concerned, seeing my carrying a pair of wheels, that I'd left the rest of the bike behind when nicking the wheels.



Probably a concern instigated by the wearing of a dodgy flat cap  good to see you again Greg


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Jul 2014)

MacB said:


> Probably a concern instigated by the wearing of a dodgy flat cap  good to see you again Greg


The whippet escaped on the train!


----------



## Ollie W (9 Jul 2014)

Absolutely whizzed up the hill at Commercial Road this morning, good old Gatorskins. Front wheel is definitely making some weird noises after yesterday, couldn't seem to keep it going dead straight but it seems to not be falling apart which is hopeful. Got stopped by the Sustrans fundraising types on the Common coming home, thankfully they weren't too pushy when I said I'm skint!


----------



## MisterStan (9 Jul 2014)

Horrible wind. Still managed to get home in just over an hour though!


----------



## w00hoo_kent (9 Jul 2014)

Winds not as bad as suspected for my ride, moving about a lot, in front of me for some of the climb in to West Kingsdown, but obviously behind me as I was about to crest the hill, which was nice.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (9 Jul 2014)

Well I thought I had it bad coming home. 15 miles of shoot head wind. Then I watched Stage 5 of the tour, and realised that some poor sod has to clean all them bikes tonight....
There is always someone worse off!


----------



## Maylian (10 Jul 2014)

Decided to take an extended route home last night, think I swallowed a moth or bug of some sort. Then proceeded to spend half the rest of the day on the toilet and being sick.........damn bugs!


----------



## Spartak (10 Jul 2014)

Great sunrise this morning but still windy !!! 
20kms in 55 mins 8-)


----------



## Nocode (10 Jul 2014)

Nice and easy ride in this morning following the JP Morgan run last night. Just as well as the headwind was fairly strong.

Only time I got my HR up was towards the end with a little bit of SCR. Of course, I had to make a point to the idiot RLJ cyclist down Jamaica Road by overtaking him after each set of lights that he jumped


----------



## summerdays (10 Jul 2014)

Lots saying hello today. To the guy on the nice lime green (ish) bike with the blue/yellow and green jersey who said hi as you went by .... get some new shorts!!! (I might have told you if I ever caught you up again but I didn't).

And to the very patient man in the white car, I'm sorry. You didn't beep or shout or even shake your head but sat there patiently as you realised I hadn't seen you and turned right in front of you.I am wondering if I should still be cycling with this cold.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jul 2014)

Snapped the rear gear cable this morning, 10 miles home stuck on the smallest ring was hard work, much kudos to all you single speed kings and queens.

Pretty sure there is a way to get the mech to move to get a lower gear, but couldn't remember how to do it so a nice grind home.


----------



## MisterStan (10 Jul 2014)

Nice tailwind this morning, think I earned it after last night! Just managed to get to work before the rain came. Absolutely pissing it down here now!


----------



## Origamist (10 Jul 2014)

Had a rest day yesterday - the headwind made that decision easy!

This morning was a balmy 16C with a headwind - one daft overtake, but otherwise great.

Was also given a tip about a good Bangladeshi restaurant in Middlewich - will ride past tonight and have a sniff.


----------



## Bike_Me (10 Jul 2014)

Received a rather unusual compliment yesterday from another cyclist, who said to me, "You must have a set of legs tucked away in those calf muscles!"... Odd but flattering I guess!


----------



## donnydave (10 Jul 2014)

As there was massive tailwind I thought id cheat at Strava and put it on for the first time in about 6 months. 10 segment PB's! Then my chainring gear cable snapped on the last sprint, most unusual


----------



## Archeress (10 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Snapped the rear gear cable this morning, 10 miles home stuck on the smallest ring was hard work, much kudos to all you single speed kings and queens.
> 
> Pretty sure there is a way to get the mech to move to get a lower gear, but couldn't remember how to do it so a nice grind home.



The limiting screw!

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (10 Jul 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Nice tailwind this morning, think I earned it after last night! Just managed to get to work before the rain came. Absolutely ****ing it down here now!


I am so glad we put the hammer down this morning!


----------



## w00hoo_kent (10 Jul 2014)

Very wet ride in. Decent rain from the off, only letting up at Blackheath. Wife also rode, as we were driving in I pointed out that nobody would blame her for driving all the way to work, but she said it was one of those defining moments about who you were. I suggested "yes, someone with a waterproof, or someone who needs to buy a waterproof before riding in this stuff" but that didn't fly so we parked in Eynsford (where we'd intended) and she rode for Dartford, I rode straight for Greenwich to save time, we were quite late.

Mine was a bit of a grind, don't know how much exactly as I left the Garmin at home by mistake. A few other cycles out and all of us looking quite grim and determined. I did one stupid pull out of a junction (completely missed that a car was turning right not going straight on, nothing ever turns right in to that junction, stupid mistake, but didn't end up in a collision so we'll chalk it up to a learning experience.) Couple wobbling, edge to edge, up the shared path to Sun in the Sands roundabout but I eventually found a safe gap to get past. All the kit is now hanging drying, I expect the bib shorts and the shoes will still be damp come going home time, although I know it wasn't properly raining as I didn't wring half a cup full of water out of my socks this time round.


----------



## donnydave (10 Jul 2014)

Archeress said:


> The limiting screw!
> 
> Hugs
> Archeress x



I'm now imagining someone on their knees in the middle of the office, their clenched fist grasping skywayds, screaming "THE LIMITING SCREWWWWW!!!!!"


----------



## TeeQue (10 Jul 2014)

TeeQue said:


> Well it's taken a while (to say the least!) but I've just finished reading all 596 pages of this thread and have been thoroughly entertained with all your commuting tales.
> 
> Just waiting for my new bike to be delivered now (ordered from Ribble yesterday) and I should be able to do some actual commuting myself.
> 
> ...



Well it's taken a couple more months but I think I am now ready for my first ever commute by bike tomorrow!

I've brought clothes in with me today to leave here along with shower gel and a towel so I think I'm set.

I'm a little worried about nutrition; do you guys generally commute "fasted" or do you shovel some breakfast down before you leave? I think I'm going to try and squeeze in a cup of tea and a couple of slices of toast before heading off.

I'll update you all tomorrow with details of how I got on (and if I managed to stay awake the whole day after cycling in!).


----------



## Beebo (10 Jul 2014)

TeeQue said:


> I'm a little worried about nutrition; do you guys generally commute "fasted" or do you shovel some breakfast down before you leave? I think I'm going to try and squeeze in a cup of tea and a couple of slices of toast before heading off.
> 
> .


 I eat when I get to work, it's only 11.5 miles, and I'm used to it.
If I was doing a 17 miles commute for the first time i would eat something before i left.
Hope it goes well.


----------



## MisterStan (10 Jul 2014)

TeeQue said:


> Well it's taken a couple more months but I think I am now ready for my first ever commute by bike tomorrow!
> 
> I've brought clothes in with me today to leave here along with shower gel and a towel so I think I'm set.
> 
> ...


Good luck. I usually have a bowl of cereal and a cup of tea, but then I get grumpy when hungry.


----------



## Nocode (10 Jul 2014)

TeeQue said:


> Well it's taken a couple more months but I think I am now ready for my first ever commute by bike tomorrow!
> 
> I've brought clothes in with me today to leave here along with shower gel and a towel so I think I'm set.
> 
> ...


I just have a quick black coffee before leaving home to perk me up, then eat when I get into work. It's only 15-16 miles which is absolutely fine fasted.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jul 2014)

donnydave said:


> I'm now imagining someone on their knees in the middle of the office, their clenched fist grasping skywayds, screaming "THE LIMITING SCREWWWWW!!!!!"



My response was "must go google limiting screw"

But am waiting until I get home, work filters might not like it


----------



## w00hoo_kent (10 Jul 2014)

Weetabix and a banana before I go, even when I'm leaving straight from the front door. Although it has 20 minutes while I faff to start digesting and I don't hit a proper hill for another 10. I've done it on just a cup of coffee and that was fine too, whichever you choose it's unlikely to be your undoing.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jul 2014)

TeeQue said:


> Well it's taken a couple more months but I think I am now ready for my first ever commute by bike tomorrow!
> 
> I've brought clothes in with me today to leave here along with shower gel and a towel so I think I'm set.
> 
> ...



Normally a cup of tea and then eat when I get to work, though lately I have been getting up very hungry and so have been having a bit of cereal before I set off.


----------



## MickL (10 Jul 2014)

My first commute in a while (thanks to a torn achilles tendon), I learnt lesson today. Don't hill climb after having a breakfast of 2 shredded wheat with honey and milk.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (10 Jul 2014)

Took the Sunday best into work yesterday, the extended commute home was challenging with the wind and a crazy driver trying to take me out as I was going round an island. Nice sunny commute in this morning, looking forward to the commute home, the sun's been out all day, so will be working on those tan lines


----------



## Archeress (10 Jul 2014)

Uneventful commutes today, except for quickly popping into John Lewis for some foundation from Clarins. The two girls on the counter were quite interested in cycling and they were quite taken by my Mio computer. Sounded like at least one of them would have liked to cycle to work but that they have to wear full make up being on a beauty counter. It appeared that they have showers for staff but they weren't convinced. 

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## summerdays (10 Jul 2014)

Nice rides today, too hot for speed. Met a friend at lunch and we went for a ride. I suggested a possible shortcut, he agreed, and will probably never ever ever trust me again. Thick mud (still need to clean the bike), all over his bike, brakes, shoes etc! Short cut turned out to be undid able, and came out somewhere totally different! And my phone didn't manage to record the mad route which will never be repeated!


----------



## Ganymede (10 Jul 2014)

Archeress said:


> Uneventful commutes today, except for quickly popping into John Lewis for some foundation from Clarins. The two girls on the counter were quite interested in cycling and they were quite taken by my Mio computer. Sounded like at least one of them would have liked to cycle to work but that they have to wear full make up being on a beauty counter. It appeared that they have showers for staff but they weren't convinced.
> 
> Hugs
> Archeress x


Maybe she'll give it a try - you might have planted a seed! Frankly I don't see why a short commute should spoil your makeup - you could always leave the mascara until you arrive.


----------



## Archeress (10 Jul 2014)

summerdays said:


> Nice rides today, too hot for speed. Met a friend at lunch and we went for a ride. I suggested a possible shortcut, he agreed, and will probably never ever ever trust me again. Thick mud (still need to clean the bike), all over his bike, brakes, shoes etc! Short cut turned out to be undid able, and came out somewhere totally different! And my phone didn't manage to record the mad route which will never be repeated!


Oh dear... gotta laugh though.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Archeress (10 Jul 2014)

Ganymede said:


> Maybe she'll give it a try - you might have planted a seed! Frankly I don't see why a short commute should spoil your makeup - you could always leave the mascara until you arrive.


My make up usually requires a bit of a top up when I get to work, but a bit of powder and I'm done. 

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## summerdays (10 Jul 2014)

Archeress said:


> Uneventful commutes today, except for quickly popping into John Lewis for some foundation from Clarins. The two girls on the counter were quite interested in cycling and they were quite taken by my Mio computer. Sounded like at least one of them would have liked to cycle to work but that they have to wear full make up being on a beauty counter. It appeared that they have showers for staff but they weren't convinced.
> 
> Hugs
> Archeress x


My eldest worked at JL as Christmas temp, and she says there is a shower there, and I know they had lockers.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (10 Jul 2014)

Fantastic commute home sunshine all the way, light wind, only downside was getting forced into nettles by passing oncoming cars squeezing me towards the hedgerows, someone needs to cut them back, they take up about a quarter of the already narrow lanes!


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jul 2014)

So lucky today.
Left home this morning a little later as I was waiting for the rain to stop. Left home when it was that misty drizzle but it soon stopeed. Got about 4 miles in and the roads were dry and so was the rest of the commute.

Rained most of the day whilst at work, sometimes quite heavy.

Come half 5 and time for the commute home it had stopped raining. Damp roads but the rain kept off.

Lucky, lucky bleeder.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (10 Jul 2014)

How does the rain know its 5 o'clock?

Seriously, when does summer start, with the long warm evenings and barbecues?


----------



## MickL (10 Jul 2014)

Pleasant ride home. Only doing a half commute as I'm coming back from injury (torn Achilles tendon.). Parked my car 5miles from work. Some really good drivers tonight. Few holding back. Seems maybe the message has gotten through since I last did daily commutes.


----------



## MisterStan (10 Jul 2014)

Had to take a detour to drop off some medication for a colleague who's been signed off for a while, so 26 miles of wind and rain. Stopped for 10 mins to have a chinwag, big mistake, really cooled off and was hard work to get the legs going again for the last 6 miles. 

Really could do with a few weeks of dry and calm weather please!


----------



## GrasB (11 Jul 2014)

A nice easy ride to work as there was bit of water about this morning. A number of complaints from motorists as I rode round huge puddles, none of which wanted to drive through the said puddles.


----------



## robjh (11 Jul 2014)

Some enjoyable commutes this week. I've been commuting into Coventry from near Southam which is to the SE (usually I stay on the W side), and have had a change of scenery (with a few good, if short, hills), as well as a strong NW wind that has seen me flying home at the end of the day - 19.2 mph average over 14 miles on Wednesday evening.


----------



## double_dd (11 Jul 2014)

I had a double decker bus tailing me about a metre from my back wheel trying to force me over. So I stopped and told him where to go. Too dangerous


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (11 Jul 2014)

Joined the 6000 mile club this morning  Right that's enough jubilation, head down, 6001....6002....6003....6004...6005...


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (11 Jul 2014)

Well after last night soaking could not be arsed with it all again so got the bus.
The weather is just rubbish again


----------



## Archeress (11 Jul 2014)

Some enjoyable scr with a building site dumper truck up hill along the dualed Highwood Lane

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## MisterStan (11 Jul 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Well after last night soaking could not be arsed with it all again so got the bus.
> The weather is just rubbish again


I did the same today! The weather has ground me down this week.


----------



## TeeQue (11 Jul 2014)

TeeQue said:


> Well it's taken a couple more months but I think I am now ready for my first ever commute by bike tomorrow!
> 
> I've brought clothes in with me today to leave here along with shower gel and a towel so I think I'm set.
> 
> ...



Well I've done it and am now officially a cycle commuter (I assume I can claim that after doing it once?!).

18.4 miles with an average speed of 14.5mph (quite a hilly route though).

Only managed one slice of toast with my cup of tea before leaving because we ran out of butter but felt pretty good to be fair.

Showered at work and now sat at my desk with a cup of tea feeling much better than I usually do at this time.

Fortunately being Friday it means I've got a bacon sandwich on the way mid morning so that should perk me up a bit and as I also knock off early on a Friday I think I'm going to try a slightly longer route home taking in a bit of the "From Clee to Heaven" Audax I've entered in August.

For all of you that were in the same boat as me (talking about cycling to work for over a year but not actually doing it) I urge you to give it a go, I think it's definitely going to become a regular occurrence for me.


----------



## martinclive (11 Jul 2014)

MisterStan said:


> I did the same today! The weather has ground me down this week.


+2


----------



## BSRU (11 Jul 2014)

A gorgeous 71km commute in this morning, warm, sunny and dry with a light breeze.


----------



## summerdays (11 Jul 2014)

Feeling guilty that I've had lots of sunshine and that I'm liberally covered in sun screen! (But we normally get it wetter than the east of the country so not feeling too guilty!).

Ride in was slow, feels like I've slightly pulled a muscle so taking it easy when riding today! (If I remember!). But the roads were really empty, more than normal Friday quietness!


----------



## martinclive (11 Jul 2014)

Still angry from last night - had to go through Cambridge - went down the narrow terraced housed streets towards the station - I rarely rant - stuff happens - but these were all within a mile of riding and all could have been nasty.....
1. Car suddenly stops in front of me and then starts reversing towards a parking space she had just passed without looking to see if anyone behind her (me!) parked cars both sides so nowhere to go
2. Car pulls out from left hand side road while he was blinded by pedestrians, right in front of me to go the same way as me and then immediately stops as a car is coming the other way passing parked cars (there was plenty of space for me before the guy blocked me causing a little rear wheel action in the rain)
3. Cyclist on left - i move to overtake - he moves right without looking across in front of me - he shoulder checks over his right shoulder (clearly before intending to turn right) so I move left on his inside and he then swings over almost to the left curb to then sweep right to take the turn almost wiping me out

Normally get home really relaxed and happy after cycling - not this time


----------



## Beebo (11 Jul 2014)

it's a bit wet and yukky today.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jul 2014)

Was hard work this morning, drizzled most of the way in


----------



## GrasB (11 Jul 2014)

So we have seemly hard core commuters turning into fair weather cyclists... it's a sad day  (@kevin_cambs_uk, @MisterStan & @martinclive)


----------



## Biscuit (11 Jul 2014)

Dry until Linton.  As the rain really started to get going I found myself humming the tune to Ride of the Valkyries. 

Worried today as I've started talking to myself in traffic, talking to the cars / lorries and talking to the rain / weather. Luckily there's no one else around on my commute. .

* goes off to lie down in the chill out area *


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (11 Jul 2014)

GrasB said:


> So we have seemly hard core commuters turning into fair weather cyclists... it's a sad day  (@kevin_cambs_uk, @MisterStan & @martinclive)



LMAO! I feel ashamed now!


----------



## martinclive (11 Jul 2014)

GrasB said:


> So we have seemly hard core commuters turning into fair weather cyclists... it's a sad day  (@kevin_cambs_uk, @MisterStan & @martinclive)


Guilty as charged!


----------



## BSRU (11 Jul 2014)

Biscuit said:


> Dry until Linton.  As the rain really started to get going I found myself humming the tune to Ride of the Valkyries.
> 
> Worried today as I've started talking to myself in traffic, talking to the cars / lorries and talking to the rain / weather. Luckily there's no one else around on my commute. .
> 
> * goes off to lie down in the chill out area *


I talk to myself all the time when riding, it stops me singing


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jul 2014)

BSRU said:


> I talk to myself all the time when riding, it stops me singing



Same here, re the singing, I got a Corrs song stuck in my head the other day, only problem was I only knew three or four words - yes words not lines, got a bit repetitive by the time I got to work.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (11 Jul 2014)

Second soggy day in, used the Sirrus and still love it although I need to look at the indexing again as it's not quite right on the 11 cog still. Didn't break any records, but enjoyed the ride despite the weather and no close calls which is always a bonus. The roads seemed a little clearer, especially as I got close to work, got a clear run down Maze Hill which is rare of a morning.


----------



## BSRU (11 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Same here, re the singing, I got a Corrs song stuck in my head the other day, only problem was I only knew three or four words - yes words not lines, got a bit repetitive by the time I got to work.


Yes, I usually sing/hum/make a noise the instrumental versions with the odd remembered line thrown in.


----------



## Origamist (11 Jul 2014)

Lower back was a bit sore this morning - was riding on the drops last night for the last 6 miles, so that could have tweaked it, I guess. Might lower the saddle by a couple of mm as I've been thinking that I am over extending a tad.

Commute was great this am - bit of headwind, but manageable. Tan lines are now definitively in the embarrassing phase, but I'll never wear a vest!


----------



## MartinQ (11 Jul 2014)

Rare visit from the puncture fairy last night, but  to two guys who shouted out to see if I was OK while changing the wheel ...... as they sped past.
Piece of broken glass in the tyre from someone breaking bottles/glasses on the road .


----------



## MisterStan (11 Jul 2014)

GrasB said:


> So we have seemly hard core commuters turning into fair weather cyclists... it's a sad day  (@kevin_cambs_uk, @MisterStan & @martinclive)


There's no shame in having a day off now and then!


----------



## GrasB (11 Jul 2014)

MisterStan said:


> There's no shame in having a day off now and then!


You forget, I can see your avatar ....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Jul 2014)

I can't remember the last time I set off under blue skies and arrived soaked to the skin, and I would have gotten away with it wasn't for those pesky kids extra 10km...

... and then to round it off nicely, I'd discovered I'd forgotten to bring in clean socks and pants with my shirt.


----------



## MisterStan (11 Jul 2014)

GrasB said:


> You forget, I can see your avatar ....


Eh? That's gone over my head i'm afraid!


----------



## summerdays (11 Jul 2014)

Biscuit said:


> Dry until Linton.  As the rain really started to get going I found myself humming the tune to Ride of the Valkyries.
> 
> Worried today as I've started talking to myself in traffic, talking to the cars / lorries and talking to the rain / weather. Luckily there's no one else around on my commute. .
> 
> * goes off to lie down in the chill out area *


I seem to be doing more talking to myself out loud recently, however I have been caught out when I realise as I pass a vehicle that I've been berating in my head (but aloud, not to them) and then notice the window is down!!!


----------



## GrasB (11 Jul 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Eh? That's gone over my head i'm afraid!


Judging by your avatar you can't afford to take a day off


----------



## MisterStan (11 Jul 2014)

GrasB said:


> Judging by your avatar you can't afford to take a day off


I'll have you know, Daddy Pig is a finely tuned athlete.


----------



## EthelF (11 Jul 2014)

What abjectly miserable weather - wet, blustery, sub-12 degrees. It's supposed to be July!
But then I encountered the most awesome tipper truck driver on Embankment, who hung back and/or pulled into the next lane at every pinch point where the capricious bike lane disappears, allowing cyclists (myself included) to pull out safely - he even spotted the murderous pinch point caused by roadworks just before the Blackfriars ramp before the cyclists ahead of me did. If only more drivers could drive like that...


----------



## BSRU (11 Jul 2014)

EthelF said:


> What abjectly miserable weather - wet, blustery, sub-12 degrees. It's supposed to be July!


It's lovely, warm and dry here


----------



## hennbell (11 Jul 2014)

Used my 16 year olds bike for the commute yesterday, was first time riding a 29 inch mtb. No where near as nimble as my 26 but once she got up to speed boy was fast. Good choice for a commute but I dont think I would like to do any propper mountain biking on her.
Is a 2014 Gary Fisher Excite I think, was a very good entry level hardtail cross country mtb.


----------



## GrasB (11 Jul 2014)

This morning my partner managed to get her right ankle in the path of the clutch pedal as it came back up & it took a bite out it. Her ankle now has ceased up & she couldn't drive so I ended up as taxi driver on the way home. Which commits me to a monday morning car commute to work


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jul 2014)

GrasB said:


> This morning my partner managed to get her right ankle in the path of the clutch pedal as it came back up & it took a bite out it. Her ankle now has ceased up & she couldn't drive so I ended up as taxi driver on the way home. Which commits me to a monday morning car commute to work



Bloody fair weather cyclist 

Only kidding, hope the missus is okay


----------



## apb (11 Jul 2014)

i usually see this roadie going the other way along the shared path on my morning commute. I've never actually met him, but because it is friday i thought i'd go for the high five. He'd be traveling down hill at least 25mph+. He smiled, like a WTF smile, and left me hangin'


----------



## GrasB (11 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Bloody fair weather cyclist
> 
> Only kidding, hope the missus is okay


Yeah she is!  But then again she looks a little too good in lycra... though I might be a little biased there


----------



## Spartak (11 Jul 2014)

Good commute this evening, especially cycling over the M5 bridge at Avonmouth as 4 lanes of slow moving traffic headed southbound, with me cycling past them, grinning from ear to ear 8-)


----------



## J1888 (11 Jul 2014)

Two different women walking straight out into the road into my path with their headphones in, had to break quite hard and swerve a bit.

Both very apologetic but Christ, pay attention!!


----------



## summerdays (11 Jul 2014)

Spartak said:


> Good commute this evening, especially cycling over the M5 bridge at Avonmouth as 4 lanes of slow moving traffic headed southbound, with me cycling past them, grinning from ear to ear 8-)


Yes I noticed the motorway looking clogged this evening, in some ways I wish I was joining them for a get away to the beach as the weather is so nice!


----------



## apb (11 Jul 2014)

Got home, put my bike away and the misus says "fish and chips for dinner and there's a beer in the fridge."
Are paradise.
Welcome to the weekend.


----------



## GrasB (11 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Only kidding, hope the missus is okay


She's managed to chip a bit off her medial malleolus... by side stepping the clutch . Apparently she finds the clutch very heavy so when coming to a halt instead of stepping off the clutch she side steps it. This time her foot wasn't properly on the brake pedal or some thing like that & so the pedal rising with the not insignificant clamping force of the clutch spring bashed the hard aluminium clutch pedal arm into her ankle.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Jul 2014)

try as I might i couldn't figure a away to get 36 bottles of low alcohol black beer home on the bike so took the offer of a lift and left the bike locked up in the office.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (11 Jul 2014)

Tough commute home, had to go upstairs on the bus, those stairs are a killer!! That's a strava KOM if ever I saw one!


----------



## Archeress (11 Jul 2014)

summerdays said:


> Yes I noticed the motorway looking clogged this evening, in some ways I wish I was joining them for a get away to the beach as the weather is so nice!


I'm looking forward to my trip to the seaside on Sunday, when Stokes Cycling Club travel to Llanelli for a ride along the Millenium Coastal Path.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jul 2014)

Shorter route home tonight in glorious sunshine, saving some energy for tomorrows attempt at the July imperial hundred and my first 500 mile week after failing last week. Weather looks perfect for it if BBC site is right.


----------



## 400bhp (11 Jul 2014)

Had a great fast ride in for about 3-4 miles in the morning with someone that looked slow from first glance but was actually bl00dy quick. Baggy shorts, saddle slightly too low and a Btwin cheapo top, with an older commuter bike and what looked like a 32 tooth cassette. That'll learn me.

I had a hollow victory up a local climb on Mill Lane. I say hollow as I let him lead me out for about a mile beforehand, so he'd ran out of puff by the bottom

Then, unbelievably I saw him on the way home. I NEVER see the same cyclist twice in a day


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (13 Jul 2014)

Bloody Hell, the weather forecast looks promising for next week!


----------



## martint235 (14 Jul 2014)

I have achieved Zen. I can now retire. A beautiful morning on the South Circular. Playing with cars and trucks, light traffic, lots of smiling (I'm not joking here, it was a seriously weird morning!). And then at the entrances to the Riverside Park I met my first kerbhead of the day, well over on to my side both of us had to brake heavily. Got over the little humped back bridge thingy onto the wider path and thought "Feck it, I've had enough of these idiots" and started to play chicken with them. I feel so much better. A couple of them may need a launderette before they cycle home though.


----------



## BSRU (14 Jul 2014)

A glorious morning for a ride, except for the low sun early on, going up a cat 4 climb and the sun is sitting on top of the hill I couldn't see a thing.

An easy 65km ride into work, deliberately about 1-2kph slower than usual but arrived fresh as a daisy, as if I hadn't just ridden 65km.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (14 Jul 2014)

Slept for 1 1/2 hours past my alarm time so again missed out on a 50 miler, this is getting a bit too frequent now 
The 20 I did put in we're pretty uneventful, although I was a bit chilly to start it was a perfect morning for cycling. Rest of the week looks pretty damn peachy too!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jul 2014)

Cold start and a slow ride, having to stop three times for a pee didn't help the speed. Kids are on school holidays now so hardly any traffic and hardly anyone on the GCW.


----------



## BSRU (14 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Cold start and a slow ride, having to stop three times for a pee didn't help the speed. Kids are on school holidays now so hardly any traffic and hardly anyone on the GCW.


School holidays already, another two weeks before the school traffic disappears in Wiltshire.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jul 2014)

BSRU said:


> School holidays already, another two weeks before the school traffic disappears in Wiltshire.



Summer holidays always start early in Leicester


----------



## summerdays (14 Jul 2014)

Another week here for the holidays to start! (mine included, well with the occasional day until my kids go back in September).

Ride in this morning, I was feeling like a lazy ride in, so that's what I did. The only notable thing was trying to turn into a side road to find a car coming out that side (to park just by that corner) going on the wrong side of it and meeting another one coming straight towards me. All low speed and calm, but just realising that if I had been looking further into the junction I would have spotted the second car, but I was too busy focusing on the first.


----------



## BSRU (14 Jul 2014)

Had a little road rage on my ride home at lunchtime.

Some complete and utter cockwomble, on a three lane road, two straight ahead, one right turn only(clearly marked bus and cycle only) decided to turn, at the last moment, right from the left lane driving straight across the front of me. If I had not being paying attention he would have t-boned me.
I gave a full and frank opinion of what I thought of his daydreaming driving. 
He tells me to mind my language, no chance of that considering what he has just done. He them blames lack of signs for his attempted illegal right turn(complete rubbish).
He then tells me he should get out of his car and give me a slap, I stand there waiting but no he drives off like the coward he is.

Took me a cup of tea and some fruit shortcake biscuits to completely calm down.


----------



## Archeress (14 Jul 2014)

Uneventful commutes. Paused on the way home to find a Geocache.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (14 Jul 2014)

Left early today, and ended up catching the school traffic.
On the bus way caught these two lads cycling home, anyway one turns right and off home some where and the other looks over his shoulder and sees me and attacks!

Off he goes trying to drop me on the Col du Busway!

So I catch him and politely tell him he needs more gears and leave him for dust.

He catches me at the next lights to which I said that he had made a great effort and well done mate.

The problem was if he had put it on the big ring, I would have been in trouble!!!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (14 Jul 2014)

Archeress said:


> Uneventful commutes. Paused on the way home to find a Geocache.
> 
> Hugs
> Archeress x



What is a Geocache?


----------



## MisterStan (14 Jul 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> What is a Geocache?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geocaching


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (14 Jul 2014)

MisterStan said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geocaching



Got it cheers Stan!


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jul 2014)

Get your stinking paws off me you damn dirty headwind. Damn you headwing, God damn you all to hell.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jul 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Get your stinking paws off me you damn dirty headwind. Damn you headwing, God damn you all to hell.



Had to extend my commute home by a couple of miles as I "forgot" about a road closure 

Also had the nasty headwind for most of the ride as well, very slow going.


----------



## martint235 (15 Jul 2014)

Well I've converted my 14 year old MTB into a commuter and it's first outing was today. It needs some work: have to figure out how to lock the forks out a bit more, it's very bouncy; it corners like a beached whale and it's a bit rusty. I did however knock 2 minutes off yesterday's single speed commute 

It must be dispiriting. There you are on your new hybrid, pretending you're Vincent Nibali when an old rust bucket goes past .............. on a MTB!! Today, most of the cyclists I saw seemed friendly but unobtrusive. Is it the bike? Do people dislike SS riders? However, the guy on the Cannondale (not sure if it was a CAAD or not) that I overtook 3 times (he kept pulling front of me at lights and traffic queues), you should hang your head in shame. One of the wheels on my MTB weighs more than your entire bike and yet only one of us was pretending you weren't slow.


----------



## Nocode (15 Jul 2014)

Rookie mistake this morning - was raining when I left home so put on a 'light' waterproof jacket. Couple of miles down the road and it has stopped raining but I couldn't be bothered to stop and take it off. Arrived at work sweating so much I'd probably have been drier had I just not bothered with it at all, doh.

Said "hello" to a guy on a MTB that pulled-up next to me at a set of lights, he then proceeded to jump the next couple of sets - I always caught him up and overtook. Later he nearly went into the back of me when I stopped at a pedestrian crossing, he clearly wasn't paying much attention and was intent on RLJ as much as possible. Noticed he had headphones in too  

Plenty of RLJ cyclists these days - in fact, I've started to count the number of cyclists that don't instead.


----------



## summerdays (15 Jul 2014)

Commute in fine, though a bit sticky (and I know it's only going to get worse this week!). Saw a bloke on a Brompton, pushing a high gear with the saddle too high (rocking from side to side), and he had well developed calves so I'm surprised he was cycling with it so high. It was easy to overtake him!


----------



## MisterStan (15 Jul 2014)

Overcast and quite muggy this morning. Caught up with @kevin_cambs_uk on the busway and had a good chinwag.


----------



## BSRU (15 Jul 2014)

A good 60km commute in spoilt at the end by a school run mum in her Chelsea tractor pulling out of a side road(right side) and almost taking me out.
Her excuse, she didn't see me, well of course not you never bothered looking left at all, in fact as she pulled out she was chatting to another driver coming from the opposite direction, who had stopped in order to let her out.


----------



## ska1903 (15 Jul 2014)

Not so good commute home for me last night....

Lightly raining all day and part of the route take me under a some trees where i know it can be a bit slippy but last night I wasn't thinking properly and took the corner a bit too quickly and went down. Nice bit of road rash on elbow and knee and scraped all the knuckles on my hand.

Came down on my left so bike faired better than i did, handlebars just needed straightened and big scrape on the brifter but all else appears ok. Couldn't have a proper look last night due to other commitments but it will be getting a proper inspection tonight.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jul 2014)

Another slog this morning, might be time to pump up the tyres


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jul 2014)

Nocode said:


> Rookie mistake this morning - was raining when I left home so put on a 'light' waterproof jacket. Couple of miles down the road and it has stopped raining but I couldn't be bothered to stop and take it off. Arrived at work sweating so much I'd probably have been drier had I just not bothered with it at all, doh.
> 
> Said "hello" to a guy on a MTB that pulled-up next to me at a set of lights, he then proceeded to jump the next couple of sets - I always caught him up and overtook. Later he nearly went into the back of me when I stopped at a pedestrian crossing, he clearly wasn't paying much attention and was intent on RLJ as much as possible. Noticed he had headphones in too
> 
> Plenty of RLJ cyclists these days - in fact, I've started to count the number of cyclists that don't instead.




Yep, heard the rain on the Velux when I woke up...
But by the time I had left for work it had stopped.

Good tip... check the outside temperature rather then if you need waterproofs.
It's far to warm for them with these temperatures we are having at the moment.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Another slog this morning, might be time to pump up the tyres





C'mon squire... sort it out!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (15 Jul 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Overcast and quite muggy this morning. Caught up with @kevin_cambs_uk on the busway and had a good chinwag.



He does make me work! 22 mph, I am only used to 18 in the morning! LOL!

I need to loose more weight


----------



## MisterStan (15 Jul 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> He does make me work! 22 mph, I am only used to 18 in the morning! LOL!
> 
> I need to loose more weight



I thought we were cruising this morning


----------



## Origamist (15 Jul 2014)

Crosswind for most of the ride and overcast.

Let a HGV pass on double whites by pavement cycling for 70m, he was ecstatic - two toots and a wave.

Saw a cyclist ahead of me as I entered Tatton Park and was barely catching him for the next mile and a half. Finally, drew level as we went down Tatton Wall and I took a tow. Went past to return the favour, but he did not grab my wheel, preferring to be 10m behind. He then followed me up to Ashley where he passed on Cow Lane, just after the Greyhound pub. I then wheel sucked all the way Park Road, Hale, where I thanked him. I had not seen this quick chap before (I think he was on an early morning ride, not a commute) – he was astride a nice BMC and was in Specialized black clobber with aero shoe covers.

farkwit on a mobile passed me with less than a foot on Hope Road. He was then caught in a queue 250 meters down the road. As I filtered past, I started to brake as I was going to give his window a “tap” and have words, but I bit my tongue and carried on. Probably the right decision…


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (15 Jul 2014)

MisterStan said:


> I thought we were cruising this morning



I was okay any higher I would have ben out the back!! but its good for me, cause I never push myself


----------



## GrasB (15 Jul 2014)

Day two of being the taxi driver... I've already noticed I'm less alert in the morning & I've got 2 months of this


----------



## martinclive (15 Jul 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I was okay any higher I would have ben out the back!! but its good for me, cause I never push myself


it's when I am maxed out and he (@MisterStan) is looking like he is not trying and whistling like he has no care in the world that kills me!!!!


----------



## BSRU (15 Jul 2014)

Another lunch time ride and another muppet in charge of a metal cage.

Driver decides they must get in front at all costs in order to be 3-4 metres further along the road stuck behind slow moving traffic.
What makes this stand out from normal is the fact I was passing road works on the left so they had to squeeze by on the right.
But apparently it's all my own fault for cycling like I'm driving a car, whatever that means.

On the plus side I SCR'd an expensive looking Lamborghini, rarely see such cars in Swindon, his SatNav must be broken.
On the negative side my BB is making creaking noises, it's only done 9000km but it was fitted before I learnt how to do it properly, i.e. not over tightening it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jul 2014)

ianrauk said:


> C'mon squire... sort it out!



Front tyre was down to 80psi, rear tyre 40psi, no wonder I have been struggling


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Front tyre was down to 80psi, rear tyre 40psi, no wonder I have been struggling


Good resistance training. You will be flying now! Lol


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Good resistance training. You will be flying now! Lol



Some how doubt it, legs are like lead now


----------



## Recycled (15 Jul 2014)

I had a nightmare cycle home. There I was, cycling along a country lane, minding my own business when Bzzzzzzzz...

A wasp decided he wanted to explore the inside of my helmet via one of the vents. Quickly pulled over and managed to free it without being stung. After that I nearly swallowed about three flies. I think insects had it in for me today.


----------



## BSRU (16 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Front tyre was down to 80psi, rear tyre 40psi, no wonder I have been struggling


Probably makes little difference with M+ tyres.


----------



## BSRU (16 Jul 2014)

An easy 45km ride in to protect my BB until I replace it tonight.
Very pleasant experience apart from the numptie on a boardman hybrid flashing past me on a narrow shared path.
They were in excess of 20mph and I do not think the pedestrians were happy with his selfishness.
As usual, we get to a little drag and he blows up, watching all those non-existent FCN points disappear as I go past.


----------



## martint235 (16 Jul 2014)

Another quick run in on the MTB. I'm really enjoying this, I think it's to do with feeling less vulnerable. The MTB feels like a tank so I don't have to be as careful avoiding potholes etc.


----------



## procel (16 Jul 2014)

Ok, clattered this morning. I'm fine, think the driver was more shook up. My front wheel and fork have had it though. Nice other fella on bike stopped to give advice, thanks if you're on here.


----------



## Beebo (16 Jul 2014)

It's Hot Hot Hot - I'm a sweaty mess this morning


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Jul 2014)

I've decided the rear tyre on the commuter has a slow puncture, luckily I decided this before I set off and used the road bike instead, felt a lot easier than the last couple of days.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (16 Jul 2014)

What a perfect morning for cycling. Sun shining, roads nice and dry, minimal traffic.... and what do I end up doing! Not taking full advantage and just do a proxy 19miles  I'm not saying that in a 'look how far I ride' kinda way but I really really should be out the door for at least a 40/50 on mornings like this! My body is probably telling me I'm tired as I've not heard my alarm for three days on the trot now. Things gotta change!!!


----------



## Nocode (16 Jul 2014)

Beebo said:


> It's Hot Hot Hot - I'm a sweaty mess this morning


But it is an absolutely stunning morning weather-wise!


----------



## Spartak (16 Jul 2014)

Different commute today for me !
Paddington - Fenchurch St. on a Boris Bike ..... booted & suited 8-)

Via Hyde Park Corner, The Mall, Big Ben & Tower Bridge.


----------



## KneesUp (16 Jul 2014)

Really hot her this morning, so set off half an hour early so I could take my time and have 20 minutes cooling down before I had to do anything (no showers here).


----------



## Archeress (16 Jul 2014)

Rode the MTB this morning taking Concorde Way down to Cribbs and the office. Had to duck at one point due to a partially fallen tree. I expect some vandal had been swinging on it. Managed to get QOM for both the segments I passed through, all on a chunky GT 29er.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## summerdays (16 Jul 2014)

I nearly jumped out of my skin this morning. I was cycling up Chapel Green Lane and was almost at the junction where I was intending to go right so looked behind and found an emergency vehicle with blue lights but no sirens coming up behind me, THEN they decide to put the sirens on! Managed to pull over ok but I assume I visibly startled! I wish they had put them on as they were approaching the bend to give me a little more notice.


----------



## summerdays (16 Jul 2014)

Nocode said:


> But it is an absolutely stunning morning weather-wise!


First dull morning for ages, it's even trying to mizzle!


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jul 2014)

summerdays said:


> I nearly jumped out of my skin this morning. I was cycling up Chapel Green Lane and was almost at the junction where I was intending to go right so looked behind and found an emergency vehicle with blue lights but no sirens coming up behind me, THEN they decide to put the sirens on! Managed to pull over ok but I assume I visibly startled! I wish they had put them on as they were approaching the bend to give me a little more notice.




Damn I hate that.
Happened to me on a commute last week.
Pootling along at a rate of knots... fugger ambulance decided to turn his siren on just as he was behind me... bast.


----------



## summerdays (16 Jul 2014)

The other weird thing about this morning's commute ... there were literally loads of cyclists definitely more than normal!


----------



## Biscuit (16 Jul 2014)

summerdays said:


> The other weird thing about this morning's commute ... there were literally loads of cyclists definitely more than normal!



Agreed..what happened?


----------



## Archeress (16 Jul 2014)

Commute home I was on a shared path, jogger coming towards me staring intently at his phone, on my left hand side of the path. So I stuck to the right hand side and didn't slow much as there was a lot of space. As we were about to pass each other he finally realised I was there stopped and did a little hot shoe shuffle, actually almost dodging into me. It was quite amusing, that might teach him not to stare at his phone while jogging.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Ciar (16 Jul 2014)

rest day today, but monday and tuesday tons more cyclists popped out of the woodwork and the heat, the heat ouchie, back on the bike thursday and friday and will be taking it easy ;-)


----------



## summerdays (16 Jul 2014)

Biscuit said:


> Agreed..what happened?


Don't know, maybe the traffic has been sufficiently bad and the weather good that lots more are getting on their bike even if just as a temporary fair weather cyclist.


----------



## BigAl68 (16 Jul 2014)

Legs didn't want to go fast so I enjoyed the scenery and sunrise this morning. This afternoon was strange as I had a pair of yoofs smoking big spliffs try to race me through fishponds tunnel then a gent on a mountain bike just ride at me on the wrong side of the cycle path until I shouted "wrong side mate" and he told me to "f**k off".


----------



## Ganymede (16 Jul 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> then a *git *on a mountain bike just ride at me on the wrong side of the cycle path until I shouted "wrong side mate" and he told me to "f**k off".


FTFY! Quite ungentlemanly!


----------



## benb (16 Jul 2014)

summerdays said:


> I nearly jumped out of my skin this morning. I was cycling up Chapel Green Lane and was almost at the junction where I was intending to go right so looked behind and found an emergency vehicle with blue lights but no sirens coming up behind me, THEN they decide to put the sirens on! Managed to pull over ok but I assume I visibly startled! I wish they had put them on as they were approaching the bend to give me a little more notice.



Me too, really shook me up. They overtook me far too close, and if the sirens had been on earlier I would have been able to get over to the edge and stop quicker.


----------



## dave r (16 Jul 2014)

Been lurgyfied all week, now have sore throat to go with everything else, I'm feeling rougher than a Badger's a***, for me to have the lurgy is almost as rare as hens teeth, so a rough shift bookended by a pair of commutes I didn't enjoy.


----------



## dave r (16 Jul 2014)

summerdays said:


> I nearly jumped out of my skin this morning. I was cycling up Chapel Green Lane and was almost at the junction where I was intending to go right so looked behind and found an emergency vehicle with blue lights but no sirens coming up behind me, THEN they decide to put the sirens on! Managed to pull over ok but I assume I visibly startled! I wish they had put them on as they were approaching the bend to give me a little more notice.



yea I hate that as well, had one last year, I actually took primary through a pinch point before realizing he had lights flashing, if he'd used the horn I'd have just pulled over and let him past.


----------



## BSRU (16 Jul 2014)

Getting very hot and humid by Friday, 30 degrees in places


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jul 2014)

To the cyclist in all the BMC gear on the A21 tonight, (but not a BMC bike I may add). YOU were rubbish, let me repeat that but in capitals R-U-B-B-I-S-H! 
Jumping lights and riding on pavements. So you could get ahead of me. It must have been very annoying for you being overtaken by me every time, baggies and pannier et al. Must be something to do with you not yet learnt how to clip in from a standing start. Oh that, and that you just weren't very fast. Anyway, hopefully you did take notice that I was wearing a CycleChat jersey and you may think to visit this forum, especially here in commuting.... Helloooo!!!!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Jul 2014)

Bloody windy again tonight. Commuter now fixed so will be back on that tomorrow just in time for the thunderstorms.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Bloody windy again tonight. Commuter now fixed so will be back on that tomorrow just in time for the thunderstorms.




Wind has died down in the SE. And we are not expecting any rain until at least Saturday. However temps on friday are expecting to hit 32degs


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Jul 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Wind has died down in the SE. And we are not expecting any rain until at least Saturday. However temps on friday are expecting to hit 32degs



We were supposed to get rain tonight but it lasted all of 2 minutes


----------



## Spartak (16 Jul 2014)

Spartak said:


> Different commute today for me !
> Paddington - Fenchurch St. on a Boris Bike ..... booted & suited 8-)
> 
> Via Hyde Park Corner, The Mall, Big Ben & Tower Bridge.



http://www.strava.com/activities/166685227

Back via St. Pauls & The Strand


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (16 Jul 2014)

Tomorrow it says tail wind going to work ... Tail wind coming home...
What is this voodoo stuff messing with my head


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (16 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> We were supposed to get rain tonight but it lasted all of 2 minutes


Got to love that!


----------



## EthelF (16 Jul 2014)

3 questions arose out of today's commutes.
1. What is the point of the car driver behind me at traffic lights beeping me the instant the lights turn red-amber? Firstly, red-amber does not mean go, and secondly, beeping me at that point is only likely to leave me flustered and confused, so when the light does turn green, I'm likely to panic, miss my gears, and generally set off FAR slower than I would otherwise have done so. It's amazing just how slowly I seem to get going when flustered. Of course, I am frightfully sorry to have inconvenienced you, Mr not-that-healthy-sounding Jaguar XJ.
2. Why exactly have several London councils introduced 20mph zones? Was it to disprove the commonly held view that cyclists are society's most evil lawbreakers? On a bit of a legstretcher this evening I passed through Islington and Camden, so most of my route was along 20mph roads. Even downhill I tried to stick to the limit. I can't say anybody else did. :-(
3. Why do all notable incidents around me happen when I don't have my camera fitted or running? I run cameras on my commuter, but today took the road bike (aka The Toy) thanks to the weather. And I promptly witnessed a car-mirror-vs-cyclist collision right in front of me. Past experience tells me that while I may think I saw the whole thing and had an accurate opinion of what had happened, the video can alter that perception. Thankfully in this particular instance the collision was at slow speeds, the cyclist in question seemed only to have picked up a few scuffs, and the driver stopped to check he was OK and exchange details.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (17 Jul 2014)

The most perfect cycling day, I actually enjoyed it today, topped off by a lovely traffic jam on the Histon road, which I just sailed by.


----------



## BSRU (17 Jul 2014)

That was a hot early morning commute in, sunshine to start with but now overcast.
Rode 60km and almost finished a whole bottle because of the heat.

There's me stopped at a red light, just behind the stop line waiting to turn right. Mister lah-de-dah red brompton cyclist passes me and the stop line(so technically a red light jump) only to park his bike right in front of me.
Lights change to green he wobbles off, also turning right, and within 10 metres I pass him almost freewheeling.
What were you thinking if you were actually thinking?


----------



## Beebo (17 Jul 2014)

ianrauk said:


> To the cyclist in all the BMC gear on the A21 tonight, (but not a BMC bike I may add). YOU were rubbish,


There must be something in the water. I had a guy in matching Rabobank shirt and shorts undertake me so close that our elbows touched, then he proceeded to hold up a queue of 3 cyclists by going slow.
And I carried water on my commute for the first time this year, it's going to be hot on the way home tonight, and mighty hot tomorrow.


----------



## Nocode (17 Jul 2014)

ianrauk said:


> To the cyclist in all the BMC gear on the A21 tonight, (but not a BMC bike I may add). YOU were rubbish, let me repeat that but in capitals R-U-B-B-I-S-H!
> Jumping lights and riding on pavements. So you could get ahead of me. It must have been very annoying for you being overtaken by me every time, baggies and pannier et al. Must be something to do with you not yet learnt how to clip in from a standing start. Oh that, and that you just weren't very fast. Anyway, hopefully you did take notice that I was wearing a CycleChat jersey and you may think to visit this forum, especially here in commuting.... Helloooo!!!!!


I had almost the opposite experience last night. A Dulwich Paragon rider on a BMC bike with Cosmic Carbone SLS wheels making it all look a little too easy  Followed shortly by a guy in an Ironman Lanzarote jersey and then me trying to keep up


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jul 2014)

Nocode said:


> I had almost the opposite experience last night. A Dulwich Paragon rider on a BMC bike with Cosmic Carbone SLS wheels making it all look a little too easy  Followed shortly by a guy in an Ironman Lanzarote jersey and then me trying to keep up




Oh don't get me wrong mate. There are a few on my commute that are very fast. Sticky out arms man with the hi-viz rucksack, he's one of the fastest. Chap called Lee on a Planet X. Damn he's quick. Mr Geoffrey Butler cycles. He can shift...I do like to try tag on the back of them for a nice tow.


----------



## Origamist (17 Jul 2014)

Beautiful sunshine and a light wind. Extended the commute by 0.4 miles

Hoping the weather holds as next week the kids are off and the roads will be less busy...

Bike is going in for a service on Sat as the BB is a bit loose, front wheel is out of true, chain is stretched, rear hub is a bit rough and the cassette needs a changing.


----------



## robjh (17 Jul 2014)

Quite foggy in Warwickshire this morning though the sun has come through now. I shouldn't be saying this on the 17th July but it almost felt like the start of autumn. The first time I've had my lights on in the morning for a few months. Other than that it was a lovely ride along the backroads, then into Cov along the Binley Road


----------



## Nocode (17 Jul 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Sticky out arms man with the hi-viz rucksack, he's one of the fastest.


Yeah, I know him. I struggle to keep up with him tbh, but he's built like a whippet and I'm carrying about 20 kgs more than him! Pretty certain he got pulled over by a police car the other week, not 100% why though - perhaps they didn't like him drafting a bus and not wearing a helmet.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jul 2014)

Nocode said:


> Yeah, I know him. I struggle to keep up with him tbh, but he's built like a whippet and I'm carrying about 20 kgs more than him! Pretty certain he got pulled over by a police car the other week, not 100% why though - perhaps they didn't like him drafting a bus and not wearing a helmet.




I do have a chat with him now and again. He's been commuting up and down the A21 for over 20 years. Not sure why the cops would have pulled him. He's not a rlj'er, junction jumper or pavement rider, though he does like to bob and weave in and out of traffic.

Not sure the police would have pulled him for that otherwise I would have got pulled loads of times for the same reason.


----------



## Nocode (17 Jul 2014)

ianrauk said:


> I do have a chat with him now and again. He's been commuting up and down the A21 for over 20 years. Not sure why the cops would have pulled him. He's not a rlj'er, junction jumper or pavement rider, though he does like to bob and weave in and out of traffic.
> 
> Not sure the police would have pulled him for that otherwise I would have got pulled loads of times for the same reason.


Yeah, not sure. He over took me, was dodging and weaving a bit then I noticed him pulled in behind a police car not too far down past Lewisham Hospital. Oh well, if I see him again soon I might ask.


----------



## donnydave (17 Jul 2014)

Sigh. Thought I had been spared my life flashing before my eyes with an aborted overtake as the driver behind me noticed at the last moment someone emerging from around the oncoming blind corner. Nope. He immediately had another go actually on the blind corner and I had to wobble onto the edge of the road as there was another vehicle coming the other way. Then to add insult to (almost) injury, the car behind followed him through and the rather angry passenger leaned out the window and shouted something incomprehensible with some arm waving thrown in for good measure. The road is not wide enough for bike + car + oncoming car. Managed not to react in any way, just kept on pedalling but internally despairing at the human race. 

Similar thing happened a couple of days ago. Same road. I was catching another cyclist, a few cars coming the other way. A van was waiting patiently at a nice distance behind so I thought I'll overtake the other cyclist as the van can't get past until the oncoming traffic has cleared and by his road position and speed he's obviously acknowledged that. Passed the cyclist and the oncoming traffic clears and I'm treated to a slow pass from the van with the passenger leaning out the window shouting abuse.


----------



## MisterStan (17 Jul 2014)

donnydave said:


> Sigh. Thought I had been spared my life flashing before my eyes with an aborted overtake as the driver behind me noticed at the last moment someone emerging from around the oncoming blind corner. Nope. He immediately had another go actually on the blind corner and I had to wobble onto the edge of the road as there was another vehicle coming the other way. Then to add insult to (almost) injury, the car behind followed him through and the rather angry passenger leaned out the window and shouted something incomprehensible with some arm waving thrown in for good measure. The road is not wide enough for bike + car + oncoming car. Managed not to react in any way, just kept on pedalling but internally despairing at the human race.
> 
> Similar thing happened a couple of days ago. Same road. I was catching another cyclist, a few cars coming the other way. A van was waiting patiently at a nice distance behind so I thought I'll overtake the other cyclist as the van can't get past until the oncoming traffic has cleared and by his road position and speed he's obviously acknowledged that. Passed the cyclist and the oncoming traffic clears and I'm treated to a slow pass from the van with the passenger leaning out the window shouting abuse.


Let me guess; the B1050 road between Earith and Willingham?


----------



## donnydave (17 Jul 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Let me guess; the B1050 road between Earith and Willingham?



Yep. Same type of incidents nearly every day, especially on the long straight bit where it should be easy to spot a cyclist and plan a nice overtake as generally everyone is heading in the same direction but everyone is trying to overtake each other to get to the A14 car park 5 seconds quicker, then the other favourite bit is where the river runs next to the road and there's a nice blind bend. I groan inwardly with "not another one!" as I hear the person behind slowly gain revs to pass 10 yards before the blind corner (and they always try and do it in 5th gear from 20mph). If I take primary it still doesn't completely deter them so often I have to stick an arm out and take what I call "mega-primary" and 90% of the time my actions are proved correct as we meet someone coming the other way around said blind corner. My reward for taking positive action in order to not get squished? BEEP BEEP SHOUTY SHOUTY and a punishment pass just as close as if I'd done nothing and allowed them to bully through in the first place


----------



## MisterStan (17 Jul 2014)

donnydave said:


> Yep. Same type of incidents nearly every day, especially on the long straight bit where it should be easy to spot a cyclist and plan a nice overtake as generally everyone is heading in the same direction but everyone is trying to overtake each other to get to the A14 car park 5 seconds quicker, then the other favourite bit is where the river runs next to the road and there's a nice blind bend. I groan inwardly with "not another one!" as I hear the person behind slowly gain revs to pass 10 yards before the blind corner (and they always try and do it in 5th gear from 20mph). If I take primary it still doesn't completely deter them so often I have to stick an arm out and take what I call "mega-primary" and 90% of the time my actions are proved correct as we meet someone coming the other way around said blind corner. My reward for taking positive action in order to not get squished? BEEP BEEP SHOUTY SHOUTY and a punishment pass just as close as if I'd done nothing and allowed them to bully through in the first place


Went that way home the other day and remembered why I don't do it more often!


----------



## donnydave (17 Jul 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Went that way home the other day and remembered why I don't do it more often!



The only other possibilities for me is to go to St Ives first to get on the busway and I can forsee just as much misery Earith to Bluntisham and them Blunt to St Ives on the road. I could go the other way and end up coming down twenty pence road to cottenham but again thats a lot of road miles which is exactly what I want to avoid so I don't think it would be any better.


----------



## MisterStan (17 Jul 2014)

donnydave said:


> The only other possibilities for me is to go to St Ives first to get on the busway and I can forsee just as much misery Earith to Bluntisham and them Blunt to St Ives on the road. I could go the other way and end up coming down twenty pence road to cottenham but again thats a lot of road miles which is exactly what I want to avoid so I don't think it would be any better.


I continued through Blunt. to St Ives etc and can confirm the standard of driving was similar!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (17 Jul 2014)

MisterStan said:


> I continued through Blunt. to St Ives etc and can confirm the standard of driving was similar!





donnydave said:


> The only other possibilities for me is to go to St Ives first to get on the busway and I can forsee just as much misery Earith to Bluntisham and them Blunt to St Ives on the road. I could go the other way and end up coming down twenty pence road to cottenham but again thats a lot of road miles which is exactly what I want to avoid so I don't think it would be any better.


This is where I think they people that look after the cash get it all wrong, sod painting ASL on anything near a traffic light, build the infrastructure to get people from places to places. The busway has demonstrated, that if you build a dedicated car free cycle way people will be all over it.
If you build it they will come!
Were dying out for stuff from Ely to Cambridge or things like that.


----------



## Archeress (17 Jul 2014)

Had my protein this morning that is I swallowed a fly 

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## EthelF (17 Jul 2014)

This is gitting silly, for the second morning running I witness 2 bikes and a car unsuccessfully trying to occupy a single lane at a pinch point on the Embankment. This time the main culprit was a nobber on a bike forcing the lady in front of me to the right, but frankly the taxi to her right was passing too close. Thankfully the wing mirror just cleared her shoulder so the only contact was door vs pannier and she managed to stay upright.
I am pleased to say she also left the nobber in absolutely no doubt about what she thought of him.

General advice: avoid riding anywhere near me this week, I seem to have turned into an idiot-magnet!


----------



## w00hoo_kent (17 Jul 2014)

Archeress said:


> Had my protein this morning that is I swallowed a fly


Likewise, fortunately only a little one, I'm on a diet.

Also had a guy in a green Renault Laguna almost push me in to a road works sign, then when I continued to hold secondary announce through his open passenger window "get over", so I got in front of him in the traffic and rode primary for the next half a mile until things had calmed down. I know, neither big, nor clever, but it made me smile and him marginally later to blast past me and pull off in to a petrol station.


----------



## Effyb4 (17 Jul 2014)

First commute for me today. It's only 6 miles each way and I am used to riding reasonable distances at weekends. Boy was it hot.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (17 Jul 2014)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> Old bloke. Wooly cap and scruffy old jacket & trousers a-la Compo from Last of the Summer Wine.
> Roll-up fag hanging from his mouth
> On a tidy ridgeback.
> Doing a pretty passable trackstand
> ...



Trackstand-sitting old fella out again today, heading up one of Sheffield's steeper hills.

Fag still hanging out of his mouth


----------



## dave r (17 Jul 2014)

robjh said:


> Quite foggy in Warwickshire this morning though the sun has come through now. I shouldn't be saying this on the 17th July but it almost felt like the start of autumn. The first time I've had my lights on in the morning for a few months. Other than that it was a lovely ride along the backroads, then into Cov along the Binley Road



Yes I was surprised to wake up to a misty moisty morning, it had faded away by the time I left for work at twenty past seven, saw no sign of it all the way to Nuneaton, it was cooler than its been of late and I needed a jersey.


----------



## robjh (17 Jul 2014)

dave r said:


> Yes I was surprised to wake up to a misty moisty morning, it had faded away by the time I left for work at twenty past seven, saw no sign of it all the way to Nuneaton, it was cooler than its been of late and I needed a jersey.


 It started clearing for me about 7.30 as I got closer to town, but was still pretty thick when I set out.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jul 2014)

Very misty in the sticks around Leicester as well this morning, was very patchy though.

A bit to warm for tonight's ride home.


----------



## Spartak (17 Jul 2014)

Took advantage of some spare time & the good weather to ride a slighty longer route into work at lunchtime today 

Via Winterborne, Gypsy Patch Lane & skirted the Mall shopping centre, before dropping down to Berwick Lane and heading towards Avonmouth passing one of many wind turbines .......







............... however you then have to ride along the very ( HGV ) busy St.Andrews Road.

It was then back to my usual route crossing over the M5 bridge & heading to Portbury dock.






Very pleasant ride home this evening, although it still seemed very warm, and for some reason Strava seemed to lose me for a section of my ride tonight ??? http://www.strava.com/activities/167341936


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (18 Jul 2014)

So it's going to be one of those days is it! Had a collision with a deer and then a half mile later I pop the rear gear cable! I did think about turning round as I was only about 4 miles from home but it started to rain so I carried on. Really wish I'd of gone back now, it's going to be a struggle going home in 28deg stuck on an 11t cog!


----------



## Spartak (18 Jul 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> So it's going to be one of those days is it! Had a collision with a deer and then a half mile later I pop the rear gear cable! I did think about turning round as I was only about 4 miles from home but it started to rain so I carried on. Really wish I'd of gone back now, it's going to be a struggle going home in 28deg stuck on an 11t cog!



...... character building ? 8-)


----------



## Ganymede (18 Jul 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> it's going to be a struggle going home in 28deg stuck on an 11t cog!


Look on the bright side, you might hit a mahoosive thunderstorm instead!


----------



## GrasB (18 Jul 2014)

Ganymede said:


> Look on the bright side, you might hit a mahoosive thunderstorm instead!


I'll take a thunderstorm over a hot UK day every time!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (18 Jul 2014)

GrasB said:


> I'll take a thunderstorm over a hot UK day every time!


Yep, give me a thunderstorm over an 11t any day!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (18 Jul 2014)

Spartak said:


> ...... character building ? 8-)


I reckon what frustrates me more is I'd planned to keep a spare gear and brake inner at work to make lunchtimes fixes possible. Yeah, I didn't do that.....


----------



## summerdays (18 Jul 2014)

To the bloke in the Green top (quite tall too), don't sit on my tail for 2 miles then when I decide to be patient and just wait for a pedestrian to get out of my way, you decide to give them a blast of your horn! Now they think I'm the impatient idiot.


----------



## BSRU (18 Jul 2014)

Heavy thunderstorms overnight but all dry by the time I left this morning.
Another very warm morning but today with quite a strong wind.
Still a good 53km ride in, almost 400km for the week so far


----------



## BSRU (18 Jul 2014)

Looks like I might have had a "lucky" escape. I passed a HGV loaded with building materials half parked on the pavement with it's side curtain pulled back revealing it's contents.
It looked a bit dodgy as it was leaning due to parking half on the pavement on a slightly sloping road.
Just seen on Twitter pictures of this lorry with it's load all over the road, apparently it fell out not long after I passed it.

https://twitter.com/_AmyMartin_/status/490043344027152384/photo/1
I think I passed that first bus just abit further along this road.


----------



## Origamist (18 Jul 2014)

Some heavy rain overnight, but for nearly all of the commute it was dry, 16C and windy. Got to within 1 mile of work and the heavens opened!

Another aborted overtake on a railway bridge - some people seem determined to injure themselves and others...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Jul 2014)

Heavy rain overnight, was thinking I would have a couple of hours extra in bed and have a short ride into work but when the alarm went off at 5am it had stopped and the sky was clearing, so I got up and did the extended route. Tried to rain once or twice, but apart from that a very non eventful ride in.

Brought two 750ml bottles with me today in anticipation of the hot ride home.

Gave the commuter a mid week mickling last night, you never know, they might make a cyclist out of me yet.


----------



## DWiggy (18 Jul 2014)

What a an amazing storm that was last night!! but nice and clear for ride in but its going to be a super *HOT* on the way home :/


----------



## summerdays (18 Jul 2014)

Really hot cycling back, so why did I meet a cyclist wearing a rain jacket, done up to his chin? And then there was the weird lady who was riding with her hands under the handlebars only holding the brake levers???

Just too hot today!


----------



## BSRU (18 Jul 2014)

Nice hot ride home whizzing past lots of traffic on a 40mph road with me in the bus lane.
Unfortunately or fortunately broke a spoke on the rear wheel but just outside my house, could've been worse.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Jul 2014)

Sweltering, that is all


----------



## Hacienda71 (18 Jul 2014)

Thought I would add an extra 20 miles on the way home. The sun was shining it was warm people were happy, the normally impassive hardcore roadies on the Cheshire plain were smiling and waving at eachother and anyone else on two wheels. The deer were out in Tatton Park, the sun made the swans look majestic as they cruised across the meer. Life was good no rush nice and steady. Then BANG, bloody spoke had gone. Spent the rest of the ride observing my front wheel revovlving like a pringle.


----------



## Origamist (18 Jul 2014)

As ever, I was thinking I had not had a puncture for a couple of months - well you know how the story ends...Oh and when I tipped the bike upside down rusty water came out of the seat-tube. 

Was too hot on the way home and struggled with 70psi in the rear. 

Bike in for a service tmrw...


----------



## summerdays (18 Jul 2014)

Origamist said:


> As ever, I was thinking I had not had a puncture for a couple of months


I keep thinking that, then I tell my mind to shush in case the fairy is listening!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (18 Jul 2014)

Well its been a very long time since I had a completely rain free week. This morning I was a little late, but thought its okay, until I ended cycling in 10 miles of hard head wind, but there you go..., but coming home the wind had not changed direction and it was lovely. One of those rare days where its all going with you and not against you.

As I don't moan much about the weather!, I thought I would sing its praises today and comment that for me today was one those great cycling days, and makes all the months of drudgery worth it, when you have the fitness, its Friday, tailwind and lovely weather.

So I am off work for a week, I may even take a ride out on the bike that's not commuting, I haven't done that for almost 2 and a half years!

Enjoy yourselves peeps and be safe!


----------



## I like Skol (19 Jul 2014)

Absolutely soaked to the skin on my way home this morning . As I was riding along in the heavy, warm rain I was thinking how it must be ages since I got properly rained on during a cycle commute. The overshoes haven't even been in the panniers since around March?
I suspected I might get rained on this morning but decided 'what the hell' I don't care and went to work with just shorts and T-shirt last night. It was my last night shift and nothing to rush home for on a Saturday so just enjoyed the wet ride like a kid


----------



## DWiggy (19 Jul 2014)

My ride home yesterday was just too hot for me I sweated buckets! my Garmin recorded an average temperature of 32.7deg (not sure how accurate that is but it felt HOT) 

With these electrical storms we have had over the last few days how do people feel about commuting in them on an Ali or Steel bike? is it safe?


----------



## clid61 (19 Jul 2014)

Ride home from work 0700 Sat am , calm damp muggy as hell , descent from Pem into Wigan was unusually unbearably warm despite the
rain


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jul 2014)

well 2moro will be the 2nd day of using my new commuter , it did 8 miles on Friday and had a shakedown this morning for another 10 miles , looking forward to using a different bike


----------



## Shut Up Legs (20 Jul 2014)

Due to my weekly commuter bike maintenance getting a bit out of hand (I got carried away), I'm riding the road bike to work this week, which is a nice change sometimes, as I go up those hills a lot faster . The temperature on my ride to work just now was about 3°C but the Garmin Edge 800 was showing about 1.5°C thanks to the wind chill . Yes, I know, you Brits think that's "balmy", but it feels pretty cold for an Australian.


----------



## Origamist (21 Jul 2014)

Was riding the recently acquired Ridgeback fixed this morning as my trusty commuting bike is waiting for repairs. Have not ridden fixed for over a year and had one moment when I did not clip in properly and the cranks kept turning but my leg stubbornly refused to go with the flow - no damage done, apart from an elevated heart rate. Av speed was about 1mph slower. I put this down to a combination of factors, but mainly me.
The front mudguard clip is just fouling the headset when I hit uneven surfaces. Will get an inline M:Part headset and that should sort the problem out. Other than that, the bike was fine.

Tatton Park is getting busier by the day - so will have to take a detour soon as the show will swamp the local roads around Knutsford.
Weather was great this am and the wind was not too bad.


----------



## subaqua (21 Jul 2014)

helped a young lady in distress after she got knocked off. not going to say much more but I saw what happened and the shrug and the driver just about to get back in his car when I went over and said quite loudly " I saw what happened , and am happy to be a witness" guys attitude changed for the better in seconds


----------



## I like Skol (21 Jul 2014)

subaqua said:


> helped a young lady in distress after she got knocked off. not going to say much more but I saw what happened and the shrug and the driver just about to get back in his car when I went over and said quite loudly " I saw what happened , and am happy to be a witness" guys attitude changed for the better in seconds


This shouldn't be needed but there are some real a*seholes out there. Good on you


----------



## subaqua (21 Jul 2014)

I like Skol said:


> This shouldn't be needed but there are some real a*seholes out there. Good on you


have texted her my email and have pointed her to here to read the what to do if thread.


----------



## summerdays (21 Jul 2014)

Started off thinking the temperature was quite nice this morning but by the end of my commute I was very red in the face!

One silly comment from a guy in an open top car who told me off for riding in the middle of the road! If he had looked properly he would have seen the white markings around a sunken bit of road that's been that way for ages (just after the Coldharbour/Cranbrook lights).


----------



## kurt909 (21 Jul 2014)

Gorgeous weather this morning!

Halfway through commute I looked down and realised my handpump had disappeared.

On the way home I spotted it in some gravel, today was a good day.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (21 Jul 2014)

victor said:


> Due to my weekly commuter bike maintenance getting a bit out of hand (I got carried away), I'm riding the road bike to work this week, which is a nice change sometimes, as I go up those hills a lot faster . The temperature on my ride to work just now was about 3°C but the Garmin Edge 800 was showing about 1.5°C thanks to the wind chill . Yes, I know, you Brits think that's "balmy", but it feels pretty cold for an Australian.


The air temperature was about 2.5 and the Garmin showed 1 this morning, plus it was misty. What will tomorrow bring, I wonder?


----------



## Gains84 (22 Jul 2014)

Went for a nice cooler long ride in today and all was well until back on my usual commute road.

A road national speed limit, single carriageway had a d*** in a BMW start overtaking a white van and 2 cars coming around a bend head on. Iv had this a few times on this road (different cars) and it scares the bejesus out of me and makes me infuriated that people risk this. He actually had the cheek to give me the bird on his way past too!

How do/would you guys deal with this? I sat up and literally started waving to make sure he had seen me but im thinking i want to chuck something at the next one that does this to me! *rant over*


----------



## BSRU (22 Jul 2014)

Back on the bike after 3 days missed due to a family member having the lurgy.
Took it easy on the 52km ride into work as I think I may have picked up the lurgy as well but after 3 days rest legs were feeling good.


----------



## robjh (22 Jul 2014)

It was a beautiful morning in south Warwickshire today and a really nice ride - in fact probably the best morning commute this year.
I camped out last night by the Grand Union Canal and so was carrying bivvy + sleeping bags in the panniers, and the extra weight made every hill seem twice as steep as usual. I broke no speed records today but enjoyed every moment.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Jul 2014)

Very very misty this morning and I forgot my rear light, luckily the misty roads were fairly quiet and what cars there were gave me plenty of room.


----------



## apb (22 Jul 2014)

lovely morning today. 

Didn't quite clip in this morning, when taking off from a green light with lots of traffic behind me. My right foot came out and since i'm on a fixed gear bike my left foot wanted to keep going. was able maintain my balance and got my right foot clipped back in. Thankfully as well as there was a white van behind me who wasn't to happy with me filtering to the front of the line on the red.

Anyway a nice morning


----------



## Beebo (22 Jul 2014)

Aarrggh, too many nobber summer cyclists.
In winter there's far more respect and generally a much better standard of cycling from the regular riders; most of whom I know by sight.
Summer just turns into a nobbers race between the lights.


----------



## Origamist (22 Jul 2014)

Beautiful morning - but forgot to put the sun block on.

Had a drafter for 2 miles from Peover to Toft, but that was fine: I like the company. When we came to a queue of traffic, I filtered and he waited in line and I did not see him again.

Commuting bike finally goes in for a service tonight...


----------



## Hacienda71 (22 Jul 2014)

Passed a multicoloured car with a large black inflatable penis on the roof this morning as I cycled over Alderley Edge.


----------



## Gez73 (22 Jul 2014)

Chilly start but the day or me or both warmed up nicely. Short sleeves on morning too which is a first as I ride in early. Passed and was passed by more than the usual number of cyclists but all good. Looking forward to the ride home. Left my packable jacket and overshoes out of the rackbag too for the first time this year. A great way to start the day. Gez


----------



## summerdays (22 Jul 2014)

Gez73 said:


> Chilly start but the day or me or both warmed up nicely. Short sleeves on morning too which is a first as I ride in early. Passed and was passed by more than the usual number of cyclists but all good. Looking forward to the ride home. Left my packable jacket and overshoes out of the rackbag too for the first time this year. A great way to start the day. Gez


I've not had them in my bag since the beginning of July and I've not even been taking an extra layer either, it's going to be a shock to the system going back to carting all that stuff around again!


----------



## camcamcam (22 Jul 2014)

No commuting for me for a while, had a disagreement with the back of a suddenly-braking Land Rover at the weekend requiring 6 stitches to the top lip. As for the bike, heavily-buckled down tube and the top tube is cracked almost all the way through. Just when the weather is nice too!


----------



## Ganymede (22 Jul 2014)

camcamcam said:


> No commuting for me for a while, had a disagreement with the back of a suddenly-braking Land Rover at the weekend requiring 6 stitches to the top lip. As for the bike, heavily-buckled down tube and the top tube is cracked almost all the way through. Just when the weather is nice too!


Oh boo. Though you could say the weather is actually a bit too hot to cycle, just to cheer yourself up. Get well soon!


----------



## azir (22 Jul 2014)

Beebo said:


> Aarrggh, too many nobber summer cyclists.
> In winter there's far more respect and generally a much better standard of cycling from the regular riders; most of whom I know by sight.
> Summer just turns into a nobbers race between the lights.


 
Too right! Myself and a couple of other cyclists had to give way to a RLJing cyclist crossing our path at a cross roads. One of the other cyclists called him out - "You went through a red light!" - and we continued on our way. I went a little bit in front but stopped at a zebra for peds, the 2 cyclists who were following me (included RLJ-calling-out guy) then proceeded over the zebra with nary a flicker, missing some poor woman by inches. I kept passing these 2 and then have them join me at reds, which is fine, but why they insisted on going in front of me each time and why they wandered all over the road after setting off I have no idea....They weren't even mates as far as I can tell.


----------



## camcamcam (22 Jul 2014)

Ganymede said:


> Oh boo. Though you could say the weather is actually a bit too hot to cycle, just to cheer yourself up. Get well soon!


Yep, that's the way I'll look at it, thanks!


----------



## BSRU (22 Jul 2014)

camcamcam said:


> Yep, that's the way I'll look at it, thanks!


And the dark mornings are drawing in


----------



## Archeress (22 Jul 2014)

No cycle commute for me today. Bad toothache overnight with thoughts of the cancer of the jawbone that killed my brother-in-law in April meant little sleep. Went to see my dentist who I've seen since I was a child. Turns out to be an infection in the gum from the wisdom tooth to my canine on the upper right side. I have never really had tooth problems before except when I was hit by a post office van when I was 15 and doing my paper round on a bike, hence the reason I have a denture. Have to take antibiotics for 5 days.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## summerdays (22 Jul 2014)

Hope you get better quickly. Too sticky too ride today, I feel like I'm melting.


----------



## BSRU (22 Jul 2014)

summerdays said:


> Hope you get better quickly. Too sticky too ride today, I feel like I'm melting.


29 in the shade but unfortunately 39 in the bike shed(garage).


----------



## Origamist (22 Jul 2014)

Hot


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Jul 2014)

Just a bit warm! Had a tailwind for a while that felt like a head wind, then had the head wind which was worse.


----------



## Exile (22 Jul 2014)

Warm ride both ways, never thought I'd wish for a headwind but the still air of the ride home was stifling.

Speaking of the ride home, it was made more interesting by the fact I had lost a cleat bolt at some point earlier in the day. I'll let you guess how that ended for me when I reached a set of lights.No harm done, and simply swapped a bolt from my other shoe across and got on with the rest of the ride.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (23 Jul 2014)

Nearly got a fine today at the bus/tram gate in Hillsborough

I go through it every single morning (on the bike) haven't driven to work since a couple of times in January.

I remembered just in time that because of a work errand last night that took me past knocking-off time that I took a pool car home and was in it this morning (I had just started to set off across the junction before I realised that the handlebars were a steering wheel this morning!)


----------



## Spartak (23 Jul 2014)

Woke early this morning so had chance to make a longer commute, went round the now disused Filton Airfield & through the Cribbs Causeway shopping area. Then took the high road through Blaise to pass under the Iron Bridge before dropping down into Shirehampton. Then over the M5 bridge to Portbury Dock... 22.6 kms average speed was 25 km/h .... 8-)


----------



## BSRU (23 Jul 2014)

Working from home today but still managed a 60km commute in


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jul 2014)

BSRU said:


> Working from home today but still managed a 60km commute in



HEHEHEHE.. That's what we like to see 

Nasty little headwind at times this morning. Along with a few very annoying RLJ'ing moronic cyclists. One who actually nearly caused a pile up of traffic, YOU KNOB. Go back to getting the train or bus... it will be much safer for all of us if you wasn't on the road.


----------



## J1888 (23 Jul 2014)

Thanks to the oxygen thief in front of me in Clapham who was spitting.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jul 2014)

Nasty Nasty headwind... it was such hard work this evening.


----------



## Learnincurve (23 Jul 2014)

On my ride on a shared bike/bridal path today I nearly hit:

Two children; realised one was oblivious to the fact that he was on a shared path and stopped well in time, his mother scooted both her children off to the side only to have the other one immediately run right into my path the second she let go of his hand. I stopped an inch away from breaking his leg.

A junkie, he weaved in front of me but I stopped and decided to have a cup of tea because it was near a bench.

Today I did hit:

A Frisbee. It wasn't even on the bike path, it was on the road betwixt path and car park. Some idiot threw it to someone walking on the other side of the road only it hit the floor and went under my wheel.

A boulder. This was on me, I was checking out my front tire for frisbee damage and missjudged.

A large stick thrown for a dog right in my path, avoided dog hit stick.

Today I got hit by:

A junkie. Same one, he freaked out at the idea of going over a bridge and turned round and walked right into me. I had already hit the brakes so it was just slightly embarrassing for all concerned.


My tyres are continental contact if anyone is looking for a winter tyre. I'm staggered, that not only did they not puncture but the side walls took one hell of a beating several times and they are fine.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Jul 2014)

Didn't really feel like a ride tonight from work, but made myself do it and thoroughly enjoyed it. 16 miles of tailwind mainly uphill then 10 miles of a nasty headwind mainly downhill. 15.9mph average at the 16 miles, 16.0mph average at the end of the ride.


----------



## Ganymede (23 Jul 2014)

Learnincurve said:


> On my ride on a shared bike/bridal path today I nearly hit:
> 
> Two children; realised one was oblivious to the fact that he was on a shared path and stopped well in time, his mother scooted both her children off to the side only to have the other one immediately run right into my path the second she let go of his hand. I stopped an inch away from breaking his leg.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gez73 (24 Jul 2014)

Another glorious ride in this morning. Hoping for less of a headwind on the way home after yesterday's nightmare wind. Gez


----------



## BSRU (24 Jul 2014)

Warm but overcast this morning, lights needed at the start. Wind a little stronger than normal but in a good direction for me.
An enjoyable 56km ride in, encountered single speed guy, wearing a ToB jersey, in the town again, twice(because I take a longer route). 
With the wind behind us it made his single speed look even more over-cogged(if that's such a word).
I think I get two lots of FCN points even though I'm on a road bike due to hairy legs and face, very rare opportunity to get any FCN points, so far this year all from the same rider.


----------



## Origamist (24 Jul 2014)

17C and head-windy this morning, but still added 1.4 miles!

Was on the good bike, so hoping for a tailwind and 20mph+ average on the way back - flower show traffic willing...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Jul 2014)

BSRU said:


> Warm but overcast this morning, *lights needed at the start*. Wind a little stronger than normal but in a good direction for me.
> An enjoyable 56km ride in, encountered single speed guy, wearing a ToB jersey, in the town again, twice(because I take a longer route).
> With the wind behind us it made his single speed look even more over-cogged(if that's such a word).
> I think I get two lots of FCN points even though I'm on a road bike due to hairy legs and face, very rare opportunity to get any FCN points, so far this year all from the same rider.



Blimey, what time did you set off? 05:30 in Leicester it was light enough not to need lights


----------



## KneesUp (24 Jul 2014)

First ride in on my bitsa-bike. It is an improvement over the MTB I have been using because it has drop bars, narrower wheels (38c vs. 2 inch, so not 'thin' - the roads here are too awful for that), 700c wheels and - wonder of wonders - all the chain-rings are straight! And it's about 1.5kg lighter I think (based on knowing the weight of the MTB and guessing - I bet it turns out to be 100 grams!) It certainly felt a lot easier, even though I've not levelled the brake levers yet - you can't move them with the bars wrapped, so I've unwrapped one side to test. It feels a bit odd to ride, but my right hand was definitely more comfortable than my left. Looking forward to seeing how it is on they way home when I normally ride in to the wind.


----------



## BSRU (24 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Blimey, what time did you set off? 05:30 in Leicester it was light enough not to need lights


It wasn't dark dark(if you know what I mean) but with it being very overcast it was better to have lights on.
Just looking at the lights on cars showed it would be a good idea.
Plus when I got into the countryside it was also foggy/misty.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (24 Jul 2014)

Nice sunny day again, I guess this week's been like commuting abroad would be like, only trouble is my northern European fair skin doesn't cope to well with it! It's costing me a fortune in sun cream!


----------



## AboutLee (24 Jul 2014)

This was yesterday's ride. Whole cycle lane to myself with cars bumper to bumper in the next lane. Having the odd car ahead of me using the bus lane which I pointed out to drivers there was a bus lane camera on a pole and caught them red handed. One driver was not having it and proceeded to tail gate me down the lane which I stopped for my own safety and told the driver to go in to the other lane which he didn't and wanted to use my lane and told me to change lanes.

I happened to stop next to a Birmingham city council bus lane enforcement car and again pointed out to the driver he had been caught on another camera.

All caught on my helmet cam. Video would be longer but the guy undercut me and stuck up two fingers and I followed and we had words around the corner lol.


----------



## summerdays (24 Jul 2014)

I didn't have the sound on, but why worry about him and his fines? Just carry on riding?


----------



## AboutLee (24 Jul 2014)

No sound I swear way to much lol. And it's the fact that the lane is to keep people like me safe on the road. Plus like the enforcement officer said cyclist should make a point when we use the roads and not to be bullied.


----------



## summerdays (24 Jul 2014)

I just carry on normally and let them sit behind, unless I think that they are getting very shirty, then I let them go, sometimes with a little bow/curtsy


----------



## J1888 (24 Jul 2014)

Argh - flipping boiling this morning and yet just when hitting a slight incline, BAM, there goes the wind slamming right into me.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Jul 2014)

Came across a complete numpty cyclist on the way home tonight - ME.

Went to overtake another cyclist when I shouldn't have and he turned right on me, luckily I shouted out and we both stopped before I went into him, apologised to him, he apologised for not shoulder checking, but definitely felt it was my fault as I shouldn't have tried to go by him where I did. I'm blaming the hot weather.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jul 2014)

well my new commuting machine has passed its first weeks trial and now its got a week to recover


----------



## BSRU (25 Jul 2014)

Overcast and warm again resulting in another enjoyable 54km commute in.
School holidays started today so traffic was better and more cyclists out, although sometimes not a good thing.


----------



## Gez73 (25 Jul 2014)

Managed to get in only to discover I had a flat back tyre. Turns out the tube has split. It was quite old anyway. Replaced now and all set for later. Nice ride in again. Gez


----------



## BSRU (25 Jul 2014)

Unfortunately met Mr. SeriouslyAngry today.
Turn into a one way street, car coming the other way, the wrong way.
No choice but for me to back up as the driver cannot be arsed.
All I said was "It's a one way street", nothing else, no swearing or rude gestures.
He then decides to get out of his car for a fight, starts talking about food(what faggots have to do with the situation I do not know).
As soon as the door opens I just ride off, no point hanging round with someone so unstable.


----------



## glenn forger (25 Jul 2014)

If you're gay that's a hate crime. Actually, maybe it is whatever your orientation?


----------



## Ganymede (25 Jul 2014)

BSRU said:


> Unfortunately met Mr. SeriouslyAngry today.
> Turn into a one way street, car coming the other way, the wrong way.
> No choice but for me to back up as the driver cannot be arsed.
> All I said was "It's a one way street", nothing else, no swearing or rude gestures.
> ...


I'd report that. At the very least he'd get a letter (only any use if he can read, of course, which given his attitude to one-way signs could be an issue).

He must have felt at a bit of a loose end when you rode off. Good move on your part.


----------



## Exile (25 Jul 2014)

Today a lad on a mountain bike saw me as an easy scalp, what with me being a large gentleman on a laden bike and decided to make his intentions known.

"Race ya!" He yelled as he rode past. "You're on!" I thought, knowing he'd failed to notice one thing in his assessment: Gravity was about to be on my side. 

He'd pulled about 15 yards ahead before I built up the speed to start reeling him in. I passed him at about 23mph, then pushed up to 30ish and dropped him good and proper. 

He did eventually pass me again, jumping the light I was at. Not a word passed between us. He realised a fat man on a bike isn't always slow. 

And I got to feel a little smug about the whole affair.


----------



## summerdays (25 Jul 2014)

Today I am bright red.

I think that is a succinct version of my riding today, i don't want to complain about the sun but it's extremely hot out there!


----------



## hennbell (25 Jul 2014)

Had one of those moments approaching a junction when you just know something stupid is about to happen. I was riding with a tail wind and a slight downhill, easily doing 35-40 kph.

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lPr-bO_TeM


----------



## GrasB (25 Jul 2014)

Woman in a city car did her best to cause a major pileup on the A14 by pulling onto it in front of an HGV at about 25-30mph.  Thankfully no one in the off-side lane at the time. I also found out why >800bhp is useful on the roads - 5-70mph in less than 3s & in less distance than the length of the slip road merge.


----------



## Ganymede (25 Jul 2014)

hennbell said:


> Had one of those moments approaching a junction when you just know something stupid is about to happen. I was riding with a tail wind and a slight downhill, easily doing 35-40 kph.
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lPr-bO_TeM



Crikey hennbell!

I liked your gentlemanly/sarcastic "thank you!". At least he had his window open and could hear you.


----------



## GrasB (25 Jul 2014)

hennbell said:


> Had one of those moments approaching a junction when you just know something stupid is about to happen. I was riding with a tail wind and a slight downhill, easily doing 35-40 kph.
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lPr-bO_TeM



another moment

PS. love the "thank you" as he pulls away.


----------



## 400bhp (25 Jul 2014)

"commuted" into London today. It was a sort of commute-making my way back home to catch the train from Euston.

Gawd, there's some right d1cks cycling in London. I shouted at one guy (who had gone consistently through half a dozen light and who I of course passed each time). "why don't you just effin wait at the lights" as he set off through another set. He looked back and started blabbering something as I turned left and he was going straight on.

Get half a mile from Euston and I hear a "sorry I got excited" behind me. Same cyclist.  He'd been trying to race me I think There is some humanity in that dump of a capital city then.


----------



## J1888 (25 Jul 2014)

Saw some goon cycling through a red light on a phone...on a busy road. No altogether sensible in my humble opinion.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (26 Jul 2014)

(OK, this "commute" was a walk to Lidl this morning, stretching the definition but what the heck)
What a weirdo.

Shared pedestrian/cycle path with a crossing over a minor road. Cyclist coming the other way reaches crossing at same time as a car which politely stops to allow said cyclist across.

Cyclist stops and starts shouting and bawling at the motorist to "bloody go, it's a ZEBRA crossing" (not sure what the emphasis was for)

I'm on foot so walk across leaving behind the cyclist ranting away about the "bloody idiot" and neither motorist nor cyclist actually going anywhere. No wonder some motorists think cyclists are nutcases.


----------



## BSRU (28 Jul 2014)

An excellent 61km ride in thanks to the school holidays.

Apart from a HGV driver who thought the 40mph limit then the 30mph limit was not for him, so much for the HGV 40mph limit on country roads.
Going down a hill at 40mph, in a 40mph zone only to notice as I approach the 30mph sign I'm being tailgated by a HGV.
The HGV then goes for a stupid overtake on a blind bend, my only option is to brake to scrub speed off so the HGV passes me quicker.
Bit ironic as the government have proposed raising the HGV limit on country roads to 50mph for safety reasons.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (28 Jul 2014)

Oh it's good to be back. Had 9 days off the bike for some bootiful family time. Legs felt nice and refreshed, didn't give the lungs a test as was moving at about 50% effort but turned in a 25 miler in just under 1 1/4 hours so happy days. Was a bit nippy and never really got warm but pleasurable none the less.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Jul 2014)

Not going to get a lot of commuting in this week as I have to drive tomorrow and have to be home as early as possible on Friday.

So started the week with a 51 miler, was a bit cold at times, bumped into another rider that I haven's seen for a while, he thought I'd given up. Rode with him for a couple of miles, he'd just come back from doing the coast to coast and is moving to America next month

EDIT:
Good news! Boss just told me our meeting is now at our offices, so back on the bike tomorrow now, God how I've missed it


----------



## Origamist (28 Jul 2014)

Well the service to the bike was a bit more expensive than I anticipated. The rear wheel was borked - hairline cracks around the spoke holes on the rim. Ended up buying a wheelset on Fri evening!

However, with a new BB, chain, cassette, wheels and tyres - the bike felt great this morning. It helped that the roads were less busy, the flower show was finished and the temperature was a bit cooler.


----------



## BSRU (28 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> bumped into another rider that I haven's seen for a while, he thought I'd given up


----------



## MickL (28 Jul 2014)

After a very long time, I did my commute down the canal. 9 miles of traffic free goodness, and even better I didn't see or run into any Canadian geese. A rather pleasant ride in.


----------



## EthelF (28 Jul 2014)

The numpties were out in force this morning. I had to slap the side of a van which decided to overtake me through a blind S-bend & started edging towards me as naturally enough oncoming traffic appeared.
Then I was almost sideswiped as the cyclist I was overtaking decided to turn right without bothering to look, let alone indicate.
But the piece de resistance was a cabbie who clearly thought Chelsea Bridge was not sufficiently gridlocked by the HGV trying to turn right off the embankment onto the bridge southbound, completely blocking all northbound traffic. Grosvenor Road eastbound was closed from there, so the bright cabbie decided to go into the opposite carriageway to pass in front of the HGV, to carry on northbound. Except there was another truck beyond the HGV, obscured from view, leaving no space to get back into the northbound lane. So the cabbie found himself facing 2 lanes of oncoming southbound traffic at the lights just in front of him, while blocking both trucks to his left, with nowhere to go.
I should have liked to have stayed to watch what happened next, but alas I had to get to work, and besides, I had no popcorn with me.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (28 Jul 2014)

Blimey 9 days off and I feel like a right fat lardy.
Loss of speed and very sluggish.
Hopefully the body will be back to normal by Friday!


----------



## fossyant (28 Jul 2014)

Back to the commute after 3 weeks off sick. Still feel knackered. Happy to report I managed to get into the secure parking of our new office. Down side is the stupid vertical stands mean the whole bike's weight is sat on the rear guard, so I see some bodging of the stand to be done.

The lockers are crap. Even with my home made rail and a dinky USB fan in the locker, my kit came out damp and pongy as there is no fresh air flow. All the other cyclists weren't happy, so off has been fired a few emails. They spent over £10k per person per car parking space, and bugger all on the cyclists who make it one of the Greenest Universities in the UK helping cut the carbon footprint.

The new building is lovely though !

31 miles for the day


----------



## Torvi (28 Jul 2014)

guy choked his car three times in a row while i slowly overtook him


----------



## Archeress (28 Jul 2014)

Back on the bike today after a week of. I felt so tired last week. Still building up my working hours but this week my lunch was extended by 30 minutes back to the normal 1 hour and my finish time pushed back by 30 minutes, so I'm not actually working any extra hours this week. On the way home I passed a crashed motorbike with police tape round it near the M5 junction at Cribbs. 

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Shut Up Legs (28 Jul 2014)

I raced another bicycle commuter this morning . He was going relatively slowly up a hill, so I powered on past him, then a few 100m later I found he was chasing me, so I stepped up the pace again. He overtook me at the next hill, then I caught up to him about 1km later just before I had to turn left and he was going straight on. The jury is out on which of us would have lasted longer before blowing up, had the competition continued. At one point, we both had to stop for a red light, and I could see he was breathing very heavily, but trying not to show it. I'm so ashamed!


----------



## Grendel (28 Jul 2014)

Cultins Road near Edinburgh Park station (just off the A71) was closed off by Police. Some debris on the road and a bike propped against a wall. Looked nasty.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (29 Jul 2014)

Steady ride this morning, arm warmers came out as I was a bit nippy. Had a couple of nice scalps too but overall was a relatively slow ride.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Jul 2014)

As my brother keeps telling me, I am a shandy drinking southern softy, it was a bit chilly first thing, stuck with the ss top still though


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jul 2014)

Damn I nearly got taken out by a flying buzzy thing. Descending a hill at about 37mph, head down going for it (tis only a short hill in Bromley but can get a decent speed) saw the buzzing thing just that little too late as it kamikazed into my schnozza at full whack. Made my eye's water I can tell you. Hope it has the mother of all headaches.

Apart from that, a lovely warm ride in. I wasn't going for any personal bests today but still managed a good time.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> As my brother keeps telling me, I am a shandy drinking southern softy, it was a bit chilly first thing, stuck with the ss top still though




I've never met a shandy drinker and I've lived down south most of my life. However when I lived in Knutsford for a little while I knew 2 of 'em. So there


----------



## BSRU (29 Jul 2014)

An excellent 52km ride in this morning.

Experienced the best and longest SCR ever, for me.
The other rider, the guy on a Giant carbon road bike who I couldn't stay with when I previously met him in the winter, me on the tourer or CX bike with studded tyres. I always thought one day we'll meet when I on the road bike.
Today it happened, 7.7km with 150m of going up, the best part being the last 4.2km is a cat 4 climb with 124m of going up, with about 1km of that 4.2km flat or downhill. My quickest time for that 7.7km segment at 16 minutes, 2 minutes faster than my previous best.
Steadily but slowly pulled away on the part before the climb, but I think he may have blown up on the climb.
At about 2.5km from the end there is a junction, left continues up the climb but right goes down hill.
I know they turned left up the climb because I could see their flashing light when I looked back and in the video from the rear camera.
I was no longer slowly pulling away, I was just pulling away.
I got to the top of the hill and turned around to go back down(what I usually do).
I cycled down the climb but the other rider was nowhere to be seen, so I can only assume they have given up on the climb and turned around.

It has certainly made my day, shows all those miles have had some effect especially as I felt very good at the top of the climb.


----------



## Origamist (29 Jul 2014)

Must have been a tailwind as I averaged 20mph this morning. I also think the new wheels and tyres are good for a bit of extra speed too...


----------



## GrasB (29 Jul 2014)

I'm starting to get VERY bored with car commutes.. but today I got to ride in... it was a quiet one so managed to ramp up my miles & effort a little more than usual ... now I feel all


----------



## ushills (29 Jul 2014)

Not today, but first ever commute to the train station last Friday, 6 miles each way and along a canal for 5.5 miles of the route.

Baking hot day and was still sweating in the office after a 40 minute train journey, strange really, I just think the office was hot and my internal plumbing had activated in preparation for some exertion.

Going to repeat this Thursday and hoping for a cooler start, got to work feeling like I'd lost 20 years.


----------



## J.Primus (29 Jul 2014)

I got my fingers burnt today trying to save money. I thought I'd buy some inner tubes from eBay and save a bit of cash. Got 4 for £10 and thought I had a great bargain.
Cycling to work this morning after fitting it yesterday and it exploded whilst I was overtaking a lorry at 20mph nearly throwing me off.
Feel a bit silly for buying cheap parts and thinking it would be ok 
Lesson learnt I've been down the shop and bought some proper ones for £5 each and fitted it for my cycle home.
Last time I do that anyway!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (29 Jul 2014)

ball busting head wind nearly 15 miles of it.


----------



## fossyant (29 Jul 2014)

Another 31 miler return commute. Sussing the new building out, and us cyclists are mithering the pants off the bosses to find somewhere for our damp kit. 

Got passed by a guy I usually give a good kicking too, this morning, and two other roadies tonight. This never happens. Totally exhausted at the moment. The sooner I get my endocrinologists referral the better. Going slower and slower.


----------



## fossyant (29 Jul 2014)

Found a few more flaws with our cycling facility. The access door doesnt self close, so someone had left it open this morning. 

Went over at lunch to put up a couple of reminder notices. Within the parking, there is a fire escape. This should be magnetically locked. I tried the door handle and it opened to the street - there is a door handle on the outside. Had anyone tried it, they could have got in easy. Fortunately there is a knob that can be turned to lock the door, so I locked it. A quick email alerting all the cyclists to check it and to the Facilities team as this is a major oversight.


----------



## Grendel (29 Jul 2014)

I got off the train and cycled home this morning. Unfortunately it was into a headwind and it took me around 54 minutes to do about 8.65 miles. 
Tonight I cycled 12.5 miles in the opposite direction in 45 minutes. Much better.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (29 Jul 2014)

It's amazing how warm 10°C feels when it was 1°C at the same time last week. It made my ride to work very pleasant, with the in-between temperature that's ideal for cycling .


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jul 2014)

victor said:


> It's amazing how warm 10°C feels when it was 1°C at the same time last week. It made my ride to work very pleasant, with the in-between temperature that's ideal for cycling .




Blimey.. isn't that a bot cold for the colonies?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (29 Jul 2014)

No, pretty standard for Melbourne in mid-Winter.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jul 2014)

victor said:


> No, pretty standard for Melbourne in mid-Winter.




OK, didn't know that.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (29 Jul 2014)

Just to clarify: it hasn't been that low all this month, last week was just a bit nippy, that's all. The month looks like this, so far, for my particular suburb of Melbourne:

```
Tue 01/07/2014     7.0
Wed 02/07/2014     8.8
Thu 03/07/2014     7.0
Fri 04/07/2014     8.2
Sat 05/07/2014     9.1
Sun 06/07/2014     9.5
Mon 07/07/2014     7.8
Tue 08/07/2014     9.2
Wed 09/07/2014     8.0
Thu 10/07/2014     4.9
Fri 11/07/2014     6.9
Sat 12/07/2014     5.2
Sun 13/07/2014     3.8
Mon 14/07/2014     6.5
Tue 15/07/2014     5.5
Wed 16/07/2014     8.8
Thu 17/07/2014     7.4
Fri 18/07/2014     5.4
Sat 19/07/2014     7.6
Sun 20/07/2014     6.7
Mon 21/07/2014     2.6
Tue 22/07/2014     1.3
Wed 23/07/2014     3.5
Thu 24/07/2014     1.9
Fri 25/07/2014     8.9
Sat 26/07/2014     10.6
Sun 27/07/2014     7.1
Mon 28/07/2014     9.8
Tue 29/07/2014     10.9
```

[edit] To clarify again, the above figures are minima, not maxima.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jul 2014)

yup that looks a typical Brit winter month.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (29 Jul 2014)

ianrauk said:


> yup that looks a typical Brit winter month.


Yes, I just checked that, using this very useful web page: http://www.holiday-weather.com/london/averages/


----------



## fossyant (29 Jul 2014)

Oh and my emails round colleagues about the current risks with our new facilities, one emailed back.... 'your bike looks the most expensive by far'.... whoops...


----------



## potsy (29 Jul 2014)

fossyant said:


> Oh and my emails round colleagues about the current risks with our new facilities, one emailed back.... 'your bike looks the most expensive by far'.... whoops...


Which is why you should always commute on a dirty bike


----------



## fossyant (29 Jul 2014)

potsy said:


> Which is why you should always commute on a dirty bike



I suggested that to him, then I said, no chance..


----------



## Ganymede (29 Jul 2014)

This wasn't today (had to take the car alas) but yesterday's trip home. Ended up staying for a drink with new colleagues and was cycling through the woods as it was getting dark. These aren't big woods - just a woodlandy bit of lane really. Car parked in the muddy unofficial layby. Nobody in driver's seat. Large rainbow-coloured golfing umbrella open in the back seat obscuring any view of proceedings! My first thought was a bit of a shudder - dogging or something - but it was all very discreet (I cycled past as quickly as I could on the hill!). Then I remembered my courting days, those dear dead days when you couldn't get comfy in your parents' houses like the kidz can now. Yeah, back of the car in a quiet spot... I shrugged and smiled instead!


----------



## fossyant (29 Jul 2014)

Ganymede said:


> This wasn't today (had to take the car alas) but yesterday's trip home. Ended up staying for a drink with new colleagues and was cycling through the woods as it was getting dark. These aren't big woods - just a woodlandy bit of lane really. Car parked in the muddy unofficial layby. Nobody in driver's seat. Large rainbow-coloured golfing umbrella open in the back seat obscuring any view of proceedings! My first thought was a bit of a shudder - dogging or something - but it was all very discreet (I cycled past as quickly as I could on the hill!). Then I remembered my courting days, those dear dead days when you couldn't get comfy in your parents' houses like the kidz can now. Yeah, back of the car in a quiet spot... I shrugged and smiled instead!



Ergh.. Nooo not in a car...


----------



## I like Skol (29 Jul 2014)

potsy said:


> Which is why you should always commute on a dirty bike


I'm way ahead of the game on that front.....


----------



## Ganymede (29 Jul 2014)

fossyant said:


> Ergh.. Nooo not in a car...


I know. A bit desperate. And I personally never went_ that_ far...!


----------



## AndyRM (29 Jul 2014)

Amusing ride home tonight.

I was passed by a chap giving it some on a nice looking new Norco, only for him to slow and for me to pass him as I maintained around 20mph.

This happened several times before we both stopped at a traffic light where he went mental, accusing me of taking the proverbial. I pointed out that I was simply maintaining an even pace, but he was having none of it.

Light turned green and he absolutely hoons it away. I catch him, puffing, gasping and hanging onto a lamp post 100yds down the road, and tell him to have a good one with a shake of my head. Cue more yelling as I ride off.

If I'd told him I was heading home goosed off 90 mins of 5 a side I suspect he'd have killed himself trying to catch me again.


----------



## BSRU (30 Jul 2014)

An easy 54km ride in this morning, thinking about how, after the 44km mark, I had passed 1,000 miles for this month.
Even better by the time I ride home I will surpass last years total for July, with a day to go.
In fact passed it with cycling only 20 days instead of the 31 last year.
Makes me wonder what would I have done if I hadn't been such a lazy git.
6 days missed due to being a lazy git, wanting a lie in.
1 day missed due to being a wimp, torrential rain on Saturday morning.
3 days missed due to small people in house being ill.


----------



## GrasB (30 Jul 2014)

Yet another car commute today & so now I feel ... it's amazing how much better I feel after cycling in.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jul 2014)

GrasB said:


> Yet another car commute today & so now I feel ... it's amazing how much better I feel after cycling in.




Why you driving Gras?


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (30 Jul 2014)

3 twonks all within the space of 100ft of each other, it was clear none of them had judged my speed or that of the cars coming the other way. They all made those last minute squeeze back into lane manoeuvres and to hell with the guy on the bike. Other than that not a bad ride, should of ditched the arm warmers sooner but can't complain.


----------



## Origamist (30 Jul 2014)

Grey and cool to begin but warmed up post 8am. Showers look possible for the commute home - I had begun to get used to the this Mediterranean weather...

Quite a few miles this month....


----------



## Ganymede (30 Jul 2014)

BSRU said:


> An easy 54km ride in this morning, thinking about how, after the 44km mark, I had passed 1,000 miles for this month.
> Even better by the time I ride home I will surpass last years total for July, with a day to go.
> In fact passed it with cycling only 20 days instead of the 31 last year.
> Makes me wonder what would I have done if I hadn't been such a lazy git.
> ...


Oooh, negative thoughts man! I think that's an excellent record and you can't help the torrents or the small peeps, and you achieved all that with 6 days off!


----------



## BSRU (30 Jul 2014)

Ganymede said:


> Oooh, negative thoughts man! I think that's an excellent record and you can't help the torrents or the small peeps, and you achieved all that with 6 days off!


Not really negative more positive in thinking next year I can do more.


----------



## Ganymede (30 Jul 2014)

BSRU said:


> Not really negative more positive in thinking next year I can do more.


Hurrah! I was just being a bit of a cheerleader for some reason


----------



## GrasB (30 Jul 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Why you driving Gras?


OH has injured her ankle so I have to be her commute taxi driver 



GrasB said:


> She's managed to chip a bit off her medial malleolus... by side stepping the clutch . Apparently she finds the clutch very heavy so when coming to a halt instead of stepping off the clutch she side steps it. This time her foot wasn't properly on the brake pedal or some thing like that & so the pedal rising with the not insignificant clamping force of the clutch spring bashed the hard aluminium clutch pedal arm into her ankle.


----------



## Origamist (30 Jul 2014)

Quite a few cyclists out this pm on the way home - nice weather and hols I guess. Got a tow off a couple of lads in black jerseys coming out of Hale, tried to return the favour, but they did not grab my wheel on the way to Ashley.


----------



## fossyant (30 Jul 2014)

Much warmer than I expected, long sleeve top was a bit warm. Enjoying the new commute route (about 70% of my old route plus a new bit). One tricky right turn over tram tracks at the bottom end of Barlowmoor Road - I tent to ride straight over them, then do a sharp right turn, although this almost failed yesterday as I went steaming through, and realised at the last minute I was supposed to turn right. 

Our 'drying lockers' have been ordered and a space found for them. Found the disabled loos, normal loos and staff shower all 'in use' this morning so went in the male changing only to see another colleague about to pop in the shower (two shower heads - it's a bit too cosy). He asked if I was having a shower, said no, have my baby wipes. He said phew, that's OK then.


----------



## Spartak (31 Jul 2014)

Dark this morning when I set off ! Uneventful commute but very pleasant, usual route passing the UWE, AIrbus, BAWA, Blaise Castle & over Avonmouth Bridge.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (31 Jul 2014)

Great commute this morning. About 10 miles or so in a guy in Garmin team kit pulls in behind me, we have a quick chat about where we're heading etc, and for the next 13 or so miles we're in the same direction. He said he's making the most of a day off and feeling fresh he was going for a blast about. I explain I'm just having a morning bimble to work and with that he asks if I fancy a race and starts to pick up the pace. "If you like then" was my reply followed by "goodbye" and then proceeded to muller him within about a half mile! He caught me up not far before I got to work about 15 miles later and amazingly rode past in a heap of sweat giving me the expletives! I just knocked it down one more and laughed on my way past giving him a thumbs up. I believe I may have completely ruined his day, his week and his cycling year...... mu hu ha ha ha! Hope I see him again


----------



## glenn forger (31 Jul 2014)

" laughed on my way past giving him a thumbs up."

that's a five point deduction from me. Don't acknowledge them, just steam past, controlling your breathing.


----------



## robjh (31 Jul 2014)

I took a different route out of Coventry last night, going west to Tile Hill. To my amazement the road across Hearsall Common has been resurfaced, and is now a smooth unblemished sheet of flat grey tarmac. I used to regularly commute this way, and the surface was like a moonscape with deep bike-swallowing craters and wheel-grabbing ruts, on a narrow road that was shared with impatient rush-hour cars and buses. It’s been a long time coming.


----------



## azir (31 Jul 2014)

What was with London traffic this morning? Queues across all sort of junctions that aren't normally even particularly busy...


----------



## Shut Up Legs (31 Jul 2014)

I had front wheel wobble on my commute home today, due to uncontrollable shivering . Melbourne's weather took a sudden turn for the worse, with about a 10°C temperature drop in an hour, followed by solid rain and strong winds. I was unprepared for this, and rode home in just short lycra pants and short-sleeved jersey. Despite my best efforts to keep warm by just pedaling harder, the combination of cold, wind and wet got to me. After I got home and had a hot shower, it still took me a while to stop shivering. But my record of all bicycle commutes for over 5 years remains unbroken . No wimping out on public transport for me.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jul 2014)

azir said:


> What was with London traffic this morning? Queues across all sort of junctions that aren't normally even particularly busy...




Yet my part of London was the clearest I have seen for a long while.


----------



## MisterStan (31 Jul 2014)

Roads were lovely and quiet round our way. Gotta love the school hols. Still with all that room, had several close passes this morning, including a couple from lorries.


----------



## KneesUp (31 Jul 2014)

Today I learned how much of a difference there is braking downhill between:

a) a mountain bike doing c. 20mph with 2" tyres on badly made road with brakes that aren't that well adjusted
b) my other bike doing c. 30mph with 38mm tyres on a newly relaid road with brakes that are well adjusted

The result was a huge a very entertaining skid. It was like being a kid again - glad there was no traffic though


----------



## smutchin (31 Jul 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Yet my part of London was the clearest I have seen for a long while.



Funny, isn't it. On Monday, my morning commute was by far the quietest it's been in the six weeks I've been doing this route (Victoria to Teddington). So quiet, in fact, I almost wondered if I'd woken up to a 28 Days Later type scenario. But it was very fast as a result, which was nice. Today, however, it was slow going all the way due to unusually heavy traffic. Huh?

Anyway, I got to indulge in a nice bit of SCR through Richmond Park today at least. Cruised past a chap on the slight incline from Roehampton Gate to Sheen Cross. He was on a very nice looking bike, didn't look closely enough to see exactly what but fitted-with-Di2 levels of nice. And wearing full Ichiban Tri Team kit. I wasn't particularly pushing it but nor was he, I guess. But he seemed to take affront at me passing him, because moments after I turned left at Sheen Cross, he came steaming past me at full pelt. "Oh! A challenge!" I thought. And I do like a challenge. So I set off after him. Thought I wasn't going to catch him at first but I gradually reeled him in until it got to the point where I could have passed him but decided to do a Valverde instead and sat on his wheel until just before the ballet school then powered through. Sweet.



If it was anyone on this forum, I'm sorry, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## confusedcyclist (31 Jul 2014)

Turning left at a green light a pedestrian decides today is a good day to walk right out in front of me without looking to the right.
Normally I would react with a stern frown or quick comment along the lines of "what are you doing?!!!!!".

Today though I wasn't in the greatest of moods, and this imbecile decided they would pay more attention to their phone than the road so shouted "would you walk out in front of a bus?"  to which our friend simply replied "Yes."

Do us a favor and get on with it then! 

True story!


----------



## hennbell (31 Jul 2014)

Today I had to slow down and follow a family with 3 cyclist under the age of 10. Did not bother me to slow down for a couple minutes, got to enjoy the boys desperately trying to do pop a wheelies. What was driving me nuts was the squeaking chains crying for lubrication. How can the parents (really the Father, bit sexist of me) allow these bicycles to be presented to the world in such poor state of repair?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Jul 2014)

First wet commute for a long time tonight. Did over 1,800 commuting miles this month and did my first ever 2,000 month. Time for some sleep


----------



## summerdays (31 Jul 2014)

hennbell said:


> Today I had to slow down and follow a family with 3 cyclist under the age of 10. Did not bother me to slow down for a couple minutes, got to enjoy the boys desperately trying to do pop a wheelies. What was driving me nuts was the squeaking chains crying for lubrication. How can the parents (really the Father, bit sexist of me) allow these bicycles to be presented to the world in such poor state of repair?


Do you not get that on your commute too? I'm sometimes surprised by nice bikes passing me needing a bit of TLC (though I do realise that it may be a case that the problem developed on the commute).


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (31 Jul 2014)

Well I picked the best day to get my mojo back!
started drizzling, but kept going and got in just before it absolutely pissed it down!!!
What a lucky boy


----------



## dave r (31 Jul 2014)

robjh said:


> I took a different route out of Coventry last night, going west to Tile Hill. To my amazement the road across Hearsall Common has been resurfaced, and is now a smooth unblemished sheet of flat grey tarmac. I used to regularly commute this way, and the surface was like a moonscape with deep bike-swallowing craters and wheel-grabbing ruts, on a narrow road that was shared with impatient rush-hour cars and buses. It’s been a long time coming.



Are they still working up there? I've been keeping away from hearsall Common as much as possible because of the disruption, I regularly pick up my good lady from Earlsdon in the car, the first time I did it after they started work it took almost as much time to get out of Earlsdon as it did to drive across the city to Holbrooks, after that I changed my route.


----------



## Archeress (31 Jul 2014)

Well my afternoon commute came to an abrupt end... on the ground in Asda Cribbs Causeway car park after being hit by a van. It wasn't a high speed collision but enough for my front Crud Roadracer 2 mudguard to literally shatter into little bits. My right foot got caught in the toe clip such that I couldnt get it out. My leg was twisted quite badly. Couple of shallow cuts on my right leg, about 3 inches long. Otherwise I got away with it. My fiance took me to Southmead Hospital to check my leg out, they thought at one point I had chipped my patella so had a quick xray, but was given the all clear to take painkillers and ice it at home. 

The Asda first aider that came out to me is a cyclist too, spun the front wheel and it is slightly warped, the left brifter had moved and is quite scratched and according to my fiance the brakes are binding, but otherwise the bike looks okay.

Just want to ask... if I had clipless, would my foot have released like a ski binding does in an accident?

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## robjh (31 Jul 2014)

dave r said:


> Are they still working up there? I've been keeping away from hearsall Common as much as possible because of the disruption, I regularly pick up my good lady from Earlsdon in the car, the first time I did it after they started work it took almost as much time to get out of Earlsdon as it did to drive across the city to Holbrooks, after that I changed my route.


 It appeared to be all finished - I would say from the look of the surface very recently indeed. I haven't been that way for a few weeks and had pretty much missed all the roadworks, barring a few cones coming off the roundabout in the town-ward direction. I actually try and avoid it in rush hour as it is/was so narrow with such a terrible surface.


----------



## summerdays (31 Jul 2014)

Archeress said:


> Well my afternoon commute came to an abrupt end... on the ground in Asda Cribbs Causeway car park after being hit by a van. It wasn't a high speed collision but enough for my front Crud Roadracer 2 mudguard to literally shatter into little bits. My right foot got caught in the toe clip such that I couldnt get it out. My leg was twisted quite badly. Couple of shallow cuts on my right leg, about 3 inches long. Otherwise I got away with it. My fiance took me to Southmead Hospital to check my leg out, they thought at one point I had chipped my patella so had a quick xray, but was given the all clear to take painkillers and ice it at home.
> 
> The Asda first aider that came out to me is a cyclist too, spun the front wheel and it is slightly warped, the left brifter had moved and is quite scratched and according to my fiance the brakes are binding, but otherwise the bike looks okay.
> 
> ...


No idea about your question but sorry to hear you were hit! I hope it won't keep you off the bike too long! And that you manage to get a good nights sleep!


----------



## Ganymede (31 Jul 2014)

Archeress said:


> Well my afternoon commute came to an abrupt end... on the ground in Asda Cribbs Causeway car park after being hit by a van. It wasn't a high speed collision but enough for my front Crud Roadracer 2 mudguard to literally shatter into little bits. My right foot got caught in the toe clip such that I couldnt get it out. My leg was twisted quite badly. Couple of shallow cuts on my right leg, about 3 inches long. Otherwise I got away with it. My fiance took me to Southmead Hospital to check my leg out, they thought at one point I had chipped my patella so had a quick xray, but was given the all clear to take painkillers and ice it at home.
> 
> The Asda first aider that came out to me is a cyclist too, spun the front wheel and it is slightly warped, the left brifter had moved and is quite scratched and according to my fiance the brakes are binding, but otherwise the bike looks okay.
> 
> ...


Oh that's rough. Glad you have been given the all-clear but what a rotten thing to happen.


----------



## Arjimlad (31 Jul 2014)

@Archeress ouch ! 

Hope you're better soon ! 

Sounds like you were well looked after by Asda first aider. Did the van stop ?


----------



## Arjimlad (31 Jul 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Great commute this morning. A....Hope I see him again



Not if he sees you first, I suspect !


----------



## MisterStan (31 Jul 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Well I picked the best day to get my mojo back!
> started drizzling, but kept going and got in just before it absolutely ****ed it down!!!
> What a lucky boy


I must have been 5 minutes behind you. Got pissed on as I went into St Ives. Windy again!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (31 Jul 2014)

Arjimlad said:


> Not if he sees you first, I suspect !


You make a very valid point


----------



## Archeress (31 Jul 2014)

Arjimlad said:


> @Archeress ouch !
> 
> Hope you're better soon !
> 
> Sounds like you were well looked after by Asda first aider. Did the van stop ?


He stopped but only long enough to help get my foot out of the toe clip and get me out of the roadway.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## dave r (31 Jul 2014)

robjh said:


> It appeared to be all finished - I would say from the look of the surface very recently indeed. I haven't been that way for a few weeks and had pretty much missed all the roadworks, barring a few cones coming off the roundabout in the town-ward direction. I actually try and avoid it in rush hour as it is/was so narrow with such a terrible surface.



I lived in Earlsdon for a number of years and would cycle across Hearsall common a lot, these days it tends to be the occasional Sunday either cycling out of the city or cycling back in.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (31 Jul 2014)

Archeress said:


> Just want to ask... if I had clipless, would my foot have released like a ski binding does in an accident?
> 
> Hugs
> Archeress x


Yes, it would. I've come off my bike a handful of times in the last several years (no other vehicles involved in these, just slipped on something), and the cleats always instantly release from the pedals. I only use SPD pedals and cleats, though, so can't comment on how easily SPD-SL ones release when you fall.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (31 Jul 2014)

MisterStan said:


> I must have been 5 minutes behind you. Got ****ed on as I went into St Ives. Windy again!



Yep 5 mins if that, then it just opened up.
I drafted this lady on an electric bike for about 4 miles, at 21 mph, without that I would have been soaked!


----------



## hennbell (31 Jul 2014)

Archeress said:


> Well my afternoon commute came to an abrupt end... on the ground in Asda Cribbs Causeway car park after being hit by a van. It wasn't a high speed collision but enough for my front Crud Roadracer 2 mudguard to literally shatter into little bits. My right foot got caught in the toe clip such that I couldnt get it out. My leg was twisted quite badly. Couple of shallow cuts on my right leg, about 3 inches long. Otherwise I got away with it. My fiance took me to Southmead Hospital to check my leg out, they thought at one point I had chipped my patella so had a quick xray, but was given the all clear to take painkillers and ice it at home.
> 
> The Asda first aider that came out to me is a cyclist too, spun the front wheel and it is slightly warped, the left brifter had moved and is quite scratched and according to my fiance the brakes are binding, but otherwise the bike looks okay.
> 
> ...


 
I have been riding clipless for many years, I have never had an incident when the pedal did not release. Would not go back to clips for all the tea in ASDA. Get well soon.


----------



## September (31 Jul 2014)

Today it looked like it was going to rain.

I put my pac-a-mac on.

It didn't rain.

In fact, it was about 25 degrees.

My coat was more wet on the inside than it would have ever been on the outside, even if it did rain (WHICH IT NEVER!)

Hottest, most uncomfortable commute yet.


----------



## Spartak (1 Aug 2014)

Archeress said:


> Well my afternoon commute came to an abrupt end... on the ground in Asda Cribbs Causeway car park after being hit by a van. It wasn't a high speed collision but enough for my front Crud Roadracer 2 mudguard to literally shatter into little bits. My right foot got caught in the toe clip such that I couldnt get it out. My leg was twisted quite badly. Couple of shallow cuts on my right leg, about 3 inches long. Otherwise I got away with it. My fiance took me to Southmead Hospital to check my leg out, they thought at one point I had chipped my patella so had a quick xray, but was given the all clear to take painkillers and ice it at home.
> 
> The Asda first aider that came out to me is a cyclist too, spun the front wheel and it is slightly warped, the left brifter had moved and is quite scratched and according to my fiance the brakes are binding, but otherwise the bike looks okay.
> 
> ...


 
GWS Archeress


----------



## Spartak (1 Aug 2014)

Longer commute this morning, passing Bristol Parkway station & heading round the now disused Filton Airfield, thru the shopping complex at Cribbs passing the very posh Porsche, Mini & BMW dealerships, next door to them is a very nice looking building housing the Bang & Olfusen shop and I did giggle between them all is Andys Gas !
Then through Henbury ( not many Porchse or B&O owners there ) and past Blaise Castle before passing under the Iron Bridge at Shirehampton. 23.6 kms this morning & in work by 05:30 !


----------



## smutchin (1 Aug 2014)

Archeress said:


> Just want to ask... if I had clipless, would my foot have released like a ski binding does in an accident?



Yes, that's the general idea. The original Look clipless pedals were in fact based on ski bindings. 

Hope the injuries heal swiftly.


----------



## BigAl68 (1 Aug 2014)

Today my morning commute was a beautiful morning full of more nature that I have seen in a while. 

Just as I joined the cycle path at Bath there was a barn owl flying through the woods. At the start of the Avon Valley railway in the wheat field you could spot the ears of a deer so I stopped and then three pairs of ears could be seen which I think was a female with two youngsters. The rabbits were everywhere as usual but didn't seem to scatter as normal and amongst the usual brown variety there were two black youngsters and then a bit further along a ginger adult who I remember from last year and haven't seen this summer. At Warmley station there was a fox and finally at Mangotsfield there was a badger dashing into the bushes.

It has put me in a great mood as I was dreading today as I have three deadlines to complete and I am on holiday from Monday for 10 days so they must get done. I better get off here and get on with some number crunching for the NHS.


----------



## Spartak (1 Aug 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> Today my morning commute was a beautiful morning full of more nature that I have seen in a while.
> 
> Just as I joined the cycle path at Bath there was a barn owl flying through the woods. At the start of the Avon Valley railway in the wheat field you could spot the ears of a deer so I stopped and then three pairs of ears could be seen which I think was a female with two youngsters. The rabbits were everywhere as usual but didn't seem to scatter as normal and amongst the usual brown variety there were two black youngsters and then a bit further along a ginger adult who I remember from last year and haven't seen this summer. At Warmley station there was a fox and finally at Mangotsfield there was a badger dashing into the bushes.
> 
> It has put me in a great mood as I was dreading today as I have three deadlines to complete and I am on holiday from Monday for 10 days so they must get done. I better get off here and get on with some number crunching for the NHS.



...... any squirrels ?


----------



## BigAl68 (1 Aug 2014)

Spartak said:


> ...... any squirrels ?



I am sure there were but I can't remember seeing one. They normally try and throw themselves under my wheels


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (1 Aug 2014)

Uneventful morning commute really. Quickest one of the week though, just over 25 mile in 1hr 9 so pleased with that. Will be getting wet on the way home so instead if doing extended mileage I may spend the time in the workshop trying to drain all of the water out of my frame!


----------



## dexter101 (1 Aug 2014)

Newbie alert! first commute done this morning, I am feeling on top of the world! it was also my first time on a road bike so the first few minutes were a tad... wobbly!

took me 50 minutes to do 12.5 miles (Thaxted to Bishop's Stortford), which I'm quite happy with for a first ride. unfortunately my phone isn't working at the moment so couldn't record my time or any more useful information!

Good points:
all road users behaved themselves and I thumbs up'ed some cars for being especially kind
I felt fairly good including on the essex mountains! (gently rolling hills)
I'm looking forward to the ride home tonight and to next week.
Saw one other cyclist, although he was stood on the side of the road chatting but felt like stopping and high fiveing him!


Points to improve on:
my rear end hurts, quite satisfying though, reminds me of being a teenager (no inuendo meant!)
i purchased 99p cycling gloves (I thought they would protect my hands in a fall and didn't think I would need them for comfort) and they actually rub between the fingers, might have to treat myself to something more pricey.
the bike has gear changers on the frame not the handle bars, took me most of the ride to get comfortable using them and really ended up just flicking between big and small chain rings, i'm sure I will get better at it but think, If I stick with this bike, this will be the first upgrade!
Im not sure but I might be over stretching, when im on the hoods and peddling it feels like im pulling a superman! might just be my flexibility and might improve with time, its not uncomfortable just think might not be the most efficient way to ride!

loving this forum and some great stories (and some horror stories!) of peoples commutes, really inspired me and motivated me to give it a go!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Aug 2014)

All this commuting is working, realised today that when I now get on the drops, my gut doesn't get in the way


----------



## ianrauk (1 Aug 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> All this commuting is working, realised today that when I now get on the drops, my gut doesn't get in the way




How much weight have you lost?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Aug 2014)

ianrauk said:


> How much weight have you lost?



About 3 1/2 stone I reckon since the start of last year. Could do with shedding another half a stone.

I've gone from a 38 waist to a 32 and a 18 (might have been 18.5 thinking about it) collar to a 16


----------



## Arjimlad (1 Aug 2014)

MIssing the bike - a viral chesty cough militates against riding as I want to get better ASAP.


----------



## Ganymede (1 Aug 2014)

dexter101 said:


> Newbie alert! first commute done this morning, I am feeling on top of the world! it was also my first time on a road bike so the first few minutes were a tad... wobbly!
> 
> took me 50 minutes to do 12.5 miles (Thaxted to Bishop's Stortford), which I'm quite happy with for a first ride. unfortunately my phone isn't working at the moment so couldn't record my time or any more useful information!
> 
> ...


That's such a great post! I hope it's onwards and upwards for you from now on.

I'm sure if you post about your gear changers and overstretching on the techie part of the forum there will be lots of advice. 

Hurrah!


----------



## smutchin (1 Aug 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> All this commuting is working, realised today that when I now get on the drops, my gut doesn't get in the way



Well done! I had the same experience when I shed over two stone a couple of years ago. It's a brilliant feeling, isn't it? I use the drops routinely these days, and actually find it comfortable.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Aug 2014)

smutchin said:


> Well done! I had the same experience when I shed over two stone a couple of years ago. It's a brilliant feeling, isn't it? I use the drops routinely these days, and actually find it comfortable.



And the best thing is I am probably eating just as much if not more than when I started cycling, if I went on a diet I might be able to get up some hills


----------



## ianrauk (1 Aug 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> About 3 1/2 stone I reckon since the start of last year. Could do with shedding another half a stone.
> 
> I've gone from a 38 waist to a 32 and a 18 (might have been 18.5 thinking about it) collar to a 16




Marvellous...


----------



## confusedcyclist (1 Aug 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> About 3 1/2 stone I reckon since the start of last year. Could do with shedding another half a stone.
> 
> I've gone from a 38 waist to a 32 and a 18 (might have been 18.5 thinking about it) collar to a 16


Keep it up!


----------



## potsy (1 Aug 2014)

Came out of the park last nigt and onto the shared use path for the last mile, what a mistake!! 
Out of nowhere came 200 runners taking up both lanes with their heads down, almost had to do an emergency decamp onto the grass verge 

Took the easy option and went back onto the road instead, bloody joggers


----------



## martinclive (1 Aug 2014)

potsy said:


> Came out of the park last nigt and onto the shared use path for the last mile, what a mistake!!
> Out of nowhere came 200 runners taking up both lanes with their heads down, almost had to do an emergency decamp onto the grass verge
> 
> Took the easy option and went back onto the road instead, bloody joggers


Bet they were not even wearing high viz and helmets


----------



## potsy (1 Aug 2014)

martinclive said:


> Bet they were not even wearing high viz and helmets


They were running faster than I was cycling I know that


----------



## MisterStan (1 Aug 2014)

potsy said:


> They were running faster than I was cycling I know that


You should take a leaf out of @Supersuperleeds book and lose a bit of weight then...


----------



## Tynan (1 Aug 2014)

As I exited Old St rab heading west I heard a voice say into my right ear 'biscuit?'

I turned to see the passenger in a white van leaning out holding the remains of a packet of McVities Chocolate Digestives, to be polite I took one and ate it to mutual pleasure and audible delight at something reeking of tdf, even if only of a humble working class kind

good fun


----------



## MisterStan (1 Aug 2014)

Tynan said:


> As I exited Old St rab heading west I heard a voice say into my right ear 'biscuit?'
> 
> I turned to see the passenger in a white van leaning out holding the remains of a packet of McVities Chocolate Digestives, to be polite I took one and ate it to mutual pleasure and audible delight at something reeking of tdf, even if only of a humble working class kind
> 
> good fun


Was this whilst stopped or moving? I hope you downed the rest of your water afterwards and threw the bottle away!


----------



## Tynan (1 Aug 2014)

rolling along at a fair pace considering it's my third day riding after a three month layoff

riding while eating a biscuit in the London rush hour and a van next door was excitement enough for me I'm ashamed to say, in the rather motley peleton of boris bikes, shoppers, mtbs and blokes on road bikes but in jeans I was clearly the nearest thing to a pro rider in my lycra and tinted coloured glasses. I did have a GB stylee bottle borrowed from my son in this hot weather but, as he warned me, the top is cracked so as much water goes down your front as into your mouth, so I left that alone


----------



## Spartak (1 Aug 2014)

Spartak said:


> Longer commute this morning, passing Bristol Parkway station & heading round the now disused Filton Airfield, thru the shopping complex at Cribbs passing the very posh Porsche, Mini & BMW dealerships, next door to them is a very nice looking building housing the Bang & Olfusen shop and I did giggle between them all is Andys Gas !
> Then through Henbury ( not many Porchse or B&O owners there ) and past Blaise Castle before passing under the Iron Bridge at Shirehampton. 23.6 kms this morning & in work by 05:30 !



Managed 30kms on my commute home lunchtime 8-)

http://app.strava.com/activities/173885908

Going via Easter Compton & the climb of Over Lane up to the A38 at Almondsbury, then thru Bradley Stoke. Used the new cycle crossing at Old Gloucester Rd. to cross the busy ringroad at Hambrook.


----------



## Leaway2 (1 Aug 2014)

I was considering stopping and building an arc tonight


----------



## dexter101 (1 Aug 2014)

My 12.5 mile commute home turned Into a 15 mile commute as I took the wrong turning! 

Very slow progress home as well as I couldn't really sit so spent most of the journey standing! At least it's the weekend and I xan give my rear end a bit of a rest!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (1 Aug 2014)

Glad its Friday , been a long week.


----------



## Tynan (1 Aug 2014)

quite easy to make an arc

an ark on the other hand ...


----------



## fossyant (1 Aug 2014)

The bike sheds are filling up quickly, and should be full by the start of next term as staff come back. Glad I am an early starter.


----------



## DCLane (1 Aug 2014)

Got a slashed tyre and tube on the Raleigh Team on the way home from work thanks to a load of brown glass all over the road and Leeds City Council's 'can't be bothered with road sweeping' attitude.

Now normally I've the adjustable spanner with me when I ride it, but I'd left it at home  so couldn't undo the wheel nuts; they're not quick release.

So, trying a trick I'd done when riding back from the BBC filming in May, I undid the electrical tape that holds the Raceblade mudguards firmly in place (there's clips/tie straps as well), taped over the slash and onto the wheel rim. Several loops of tape later, along with tightening the valve screw it pumped up OK.

Got enough pressure in to ride the 6 miles I had left home, stopping and re-inflating a couple of times 

It's still got air in 6 hours later


----------



## summerdays (2 Aug 2014)

DCLane said:


> Got a slashed tyre and tube on the Raleigh Team on the way home from work thanks to a load of brown glass all over the road and Leeds City Council's 'can't be bothered with road sweeping' attitude.
> 
> Now normally I've the adjustable spanner with me when I ride it, but I'd left it at home  so couldn't undo the wheel nuts; they're not quick release.
> 
> ...


Does your bike have disk brakes or did you have to remember not to use the front one?


----------



## Archeress (2 Aug 2014)

Archeress said:


> Well my afternoon commute came to an abrupt end... on the ground in Asda Cribbs Causeway car park after being hit by a van. It wasn't a high speed collision but enough for my front Crud Roadracer 2 mudguard to literally shatter into little bits. My right foot got caught in the toe clip such that I couldnt get it out. My leg was twisted quite badly. Couple of shallow cuts on my right leg, about 3 inches long. Otherwise I got away with it. My fiance took me to Southmead Hospital to check my leg out, they thought at one point I had chipped my patella so had a quick xray, but was given the all clear to take painkillers and ice it at home.
> 
> The Asda first aider that came out to me is a cyclist too, spun the front wheel and it is slightly warped, the left brifter had moved and is quite scratched and according to my fiance the brakes are binding, but otherwise the bike looks okay.
> 
> ...


Well, just had the bike looked at and given the all clear. Whilst in the shop, was having n+1 aspirations lol.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## summerdays (2 Aug 2014)

Archeress said:


> Well, just had the bike looked at and given the all clear. Whilst in the shop, was having n+1 aspirations lol.
> 
> Hugs
> Archeress x


What took your eye, my problem is wanting a new bike which is a perfect bike so no bike matches my imagination!


----------



## Archeress (2 Aug 2014)

summerdays said:


> What took your eye, my problem is wanting a new bike which is a perfect bike so no bike matches my imagination!


Mmmmm... The Bike Station in Yate has a lot of Bianchis

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Hop3y (2 Aug 2014)

Todays commute was pretty simple - the object was to get to work rather than nail the pace. 

(I drank too much last night!)

http://www.strava.com/activities/174184048


----------



## Hop3y (2 Aug 2014)

Living in Burnley it's not unusual for my ride home to be interrupted. Couldn't get onto the canal where I usually do due to a police cordon. Gave me an excuse to lengthen it and go on the 'straight mile' 

http://app.strava.com/activities/174388271


----------



## HumptyDumpty (3 Aug 2014)

Not from today's commute but a couple of weeks ago I got knocked off my bike by another cyclist who jumped a red light. I broke my elbow. Exactly one week later a friend of mine was hit by a refuse truck whilst commuting on his bike in SW London and was killed. 

Not sure whether I want to get back on the bike or not. I keep flipping between wanting to ride again and thinking it's just not worth it. /


----------



## BSRU (4 Aug 2014)

A lazy 44km commute in this morning, nothing too strenuous after my first weekend on the pop for almost three months.
Hopefully back to normal soon.


----------



## Hop3y (4 Aug 2014)

http://app.strava.com/activities/175159481

Had to make a stop this morning as my chain came off whilst trying to be clever and bunny hop up a kerb.


----------



## EthelF (4 Aug 2014)

A great, fast ride in this morning (living the school hols!), very nearly ruined by a grandstand view of a cyclist-meets-van collision. Thankfully contact was -just - avoided. I was riding along behind a slow-moving van which was dithering appriaching a junction. Road ahead was closed, so it was obvious to me the van would turn left at the junction, even though it wasn't indicating. Whereupon a cyclist comes flying past me, dives into the cycle lane on the left to pass the van, which promptly indicates left and starts turning. Cue cyclist emergency stop and much swearing. Yes, the van driver was at fault, but really, the cyclist didn't help himself there. I'm not sure he appreciated my suggestion he read the road better in future. (Incidentally, the van subsequently turned right at the next junction without indicating at all, so clearly not the best driver!)


----------



## harveymt (4 Aug 2014)

I hadn't done any cycling bar the commute in a while. Last weekend I did 52 miles down round the coast and up into the Mourne Mountains. This weekend past I was up round the North Coast. There was torrential rain so I only went for 25 miles. I satisfied rule 9 though so I am now officially badass.


----------



## Hop3y (4 Aug 2014)

It was one of those "I'm going to set off in the completely opposite direction" commutes home today, it's usually 6km. The weather was too nice not to!

http://www.strava.com/activities/175343464


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (4 Aug 2014)

I wish my legs worked this good everyday and not just Mondays!


----------



## Archeress (4 Aug 2014)

Back on the bike today. My leg still hurts when squeezed or touched in the wrong place but felt fine pedalling. Did a little over 8 miles in total, taking the mountain bike as its gearing is more gentle on the legs.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Ganymede (4 Aug 2014)

HumptyDumpty said:


> Not from today's commute but a couple of weeks ago I got knocked off my bike by another cyclist who jumped a red light. I broke my elbow. Exactly one week later a friend of mine was hit by a refuse truck whilst commuting on his bike in SW London and was killed.
> 
> Not sure whether I want to get back on the bike or not. I keep flipping between wanting to ride again and thinking it's just not worth it. /


That is so rough, I am so sorry.


----------



## Origamist (4 Aug 2014)

HumptyDumpty said:


> Not from today's commute but a couple of weeks ago I got knocked off my bike by another cyclist who jumped a red light. I broke my elbow. Exactly one week later a friend of mine was hit by a refuse truck whilst commuting on his bike in SW London and was killed.
> 
> Not sure whether I want to get back on the bike or not. I keep flipping between wanting to ride again and thinking it's just not worth it. /



After your incident and the tragic loss of your friend in another road traffic collision, it is understandable that you would want to reassess whether to ride a bike again. It's not for me to advise you, but after the harrowing events of the last few weeks, I would be talking to friends and family and would also consider professional counselling if you are struggling to come to terms with your loss. 

All the best.


----------



## Exile (4 Aug 2014)

First day back on the bike following a week off due to a nice chest infection. Lovely weather, but where to begin with the drivers today? 

Maybe with the black cab who just pulled across to the curb and abruptly stopped in front of me? For seemingly no reason other than to be an irritating bar steward.

Perhaps the colossal twunt in a 4x4 who had one of those "Keep your distance" stickers on their bumper yet passed me with literally inches to spare and wondered why I was less than chuffed about the whole thing? 

Or could it be the single brain-celled driver who was kind enough to let me in to the lane to overtake a stopped bus, then beeped at me for not moving back across when the bus set off again? I was alongside it at the time. 

Just to keep things balanced, it might even be the cyclist who decided to run a red light and turn left, causing me to brake sharply or go in to the back of him. If you're going to jump a light, at least have to common decency to either wait until I'm through or simply pedal harder so I don't have to scrub my speed to match your leisurely crawl. Getting a 20kg bike with a 120kg rider and about 12kg of shopping back up to pace takes a fair bit of effort, especially on a false flat.

Then there was the usual plethora of generally crap driving which just served to wind me up a bit.

Otherwise a generally good commute, especially the bits where there was just me and very little traffic.


----------



## martint235 (5 Aug 2014)

With it being the school holidays, the Tank (or MTB/Commuter) is setting times that even Lelly would struggle to match on a normal day.

And I've even started responding to another cyclist's "Good Morning". She does ride very sensibly through the riverside park though. (Honestly the fact that she's very cute and has a smile to die for has nothing to do with it)


----------



## summerdays (5 Aug 2014)

Glad I'm not commuting today, apparently a burst water main has flooded the ring road to several feet and the cycle path is just passable but sounding as though it's at least a foot deep. (Somewhere between Bromley Heath RAB and Hambrook lights).


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (5 Aug 2014)

Had an HGV driver show me lots of respect, he held back and then gave me loads of room as he passed, gave him a thumbs up and received a light flash in return. I started thinking that cyclists and drivers can share the road in perfect harmony, that the world is a wonderful place, that the.... BAAAARRRRRRRPPPPPPP goes a 0.7cc Corsa as he rattles past.. Yeah there are still feckin idiots about.....


----------



## Hop3y (5 Aug 2014)

Just a "normal" commute this morning - one of those rides where your legs are tired for no apparent reason and I only did 7k!

http://www.strava.com/activities/175635651


----------



## MisterStan (5 Aug 2014)

Hop3y said:


> Just a "normal" commute this morning - one of those rides where your legs are tired for no apparent reason and I only did 7k!
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/175635651


How many times do you cross the motorway?


----------



## MisterStan (5 Aug 2014)

No alarms this morning, oops! Luckily my daughter woke me up at 06.15. Nice and sunny ride in, bumped into @kevin_cambs_uk on the busway. Traffic well behaved too this morning.


----------



## Hop3y (5 Aug 2014)

MisterStan said:


> How many times do you cross the motorway?



Many a time  only when I've got my eyes shut! 

Luckily it's on the canal and I go under it!


----------



## BSRU (5 Aug 2014)

A nice 50km ride in with odd bursts of drizzle which was nice and cooling.
A bit more rain this morning, not forecast at all by the weather presenter last night at 9.30pm.
Hopefully the rain will pass quickly.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Aug 2014)

cold ride this morning, had to have a jacket on most of the way


----------



## BSRU (5 Aug 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> cold ride this morning, had to have a jacket on most of the way


Short sleeves down here, even with a little drizzle now and then.


----------



## dexter101 (5 Aug 2014)

second commute in a row today and legs were not going round quite as easily as yesterday. second half of the ride was better though. trying to make use of the gears a bit more now im more comfortable on the bike. hopefully my phone will be fixed today as well and then I can start logging and tracking my rides properly.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Aug 2014)

dexter101 said:


> second commute in a row today and *legs were not going round quite as easily as yesterday*. second half of the ride was better though. trying to make use of the gears a bit more now im more comfortable on the bike. hopefully my phone will be fixed today as well and then I can start logging and tracking my rides properly.



Commonly known as Friday legs, as you get used to the commute Friday legs won't start appearing until the end of the week.


----------



## dexter101 (5 Aug 2014)

Will look forward to tomorrow then, Wednesday, Thursday and then Friday legs!


----------



## Hop3y (5 Aug 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Commonly known as Friday legs, as you get used to the commute Friday legs won't start appearing until the end of the week.



I've definitely got Friday legs today.


----------



## uclown2002 (5 Aug 2014)

I've got Friday's legs every day! It doesn't put me off though.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (5 Aug 2014)

Nice run in this morning, doing the ride all the way home tonight as the final 'long' ride before Sunday.

Getting a little worried by my cynicism though, I tend not to overtake cyclists travelling at around my speed if I come upon them, just sit a reasonable distance back and follow, overtake if they are obviously slower. Partly this is because I stop when there's traffic with no gaps around it, or the lights are red. If they don't want to, I can cope, but I don't want to get in their way. This policy was proved again today, following a bike I will tag as Outlaw Commuter Nerd, drops, unbranded cycle kit, bright yellow pannier on left hand side, little flouro orange lollipop thing sticking out the right hand side (incidentally, do these do any good at all? Even as a considerate road user I have to fight the temptation to use them as some sort of jousting target whenever I see them) things were a bit elastic for a while, I'd get stopped by traffic, he'd make some distance, I'd catch up again, then we got to Eltham and an artic turning right towards Bexley. He doesn't hesitate, initially I think he's really going for the tiny (and narrowing) gap between lorry and kerb, but no, he's spotted the drop kerb and swift as you like up on the pavement and round the corner. I picked a safe distance behind the lorry and waited for the road to get clear.

I know most commuters are all about the getting there quick, sod the rest, and I don't want a pat on the back or anything for actually adhering to the rules of the road, but I'd kind of like to follow someone that actually stops at the line on a red, or doesn't flick on to the pavement at the first blockage for once. Just to restore some of my arguing power about it not being all of us to be honest.


----------



## Hop3y (5 Aug 2014)

I still should be commuting home. I am still technically but by foot.


----------



## Archeress (5 Aug 2014)

summerdays said:


> Glad I'm not commuting today, apparently a burst water main has flooded the ring road to several feet and the cycle path is just passable but sounding as though it's at least a foot deep. (Somewhere between Bromley Heath RAB and Hambrook lights).


Hadn't heard about that incident, but was on the MTB and it was raining, I was already wet so it would have been great fun. 

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## dave r (5 Aug 2014)

Two routine commutes today, just how I like them, the interesting bit was after I turned right onto Nunts Lane on the way home, double decker Bus broken down half way up the hill, nobody going anywhere, stationary traffic everywhere.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Aug 2014)

dave r said:


> Two routine commutes today, just how I like them, the interesting bit was after I turned right onto Nunts Lane on the way home, double decker Bus broken down half way up the hill, nobody going anywhere, stationary traffic everywhere.



Similar here in Leicester, bus broken down and all cars stationary, some proper filtering done by me 

Oh and this morning well and truly scalped a roadie. Saw him a fair way ahead of me and took me a while to catch him. Caught him at the bottom of a hill, when I got to the top (half a mile or so) and shoulder checked as I turned right he was nowhere to be seen, I was expecting him to be right on my wheel.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (5 Aug 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Similar here in Leicester, bus broken down and all cars stationary, some proper filtering done by me .


I love hills with stationary traffic on they seem the easiest to climb. I think it's the extra power of smug :-)


----------



## summerdays (5 Aug 2014)

Archeress said:


> Hadn't heard about that incident, but was on the MTB and it was raining, I was already wet so it would have been great fun.
> 
> Hugs
> Archeress x


I found a bit on twitter showing water right across the road and a waterfall off the bridge.


----------



## Ganymede (5 Aug 2014)

oooooooooooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I'm so tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrrrrrrredddddddddddddd.........

It's just been brought to bear upon me how a hard day's physical labour impacts on your home commute. Mostly my days are a mixture of sitting and running about, but the past two days I've been sorting, labelling and moving a storeroom, including rushing around B+Q for supplies etc. Have to drive in tomorrow to pick up stuff, all the way to London and back, so I'll still be tired! Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## dave r (5 Aug 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> I've got Friday's legs every day! It doesn't put me off though.



I did a lumpy 74 miles on Sunday, I've had Friday legs both days this week so far.


----------



## BSRU (6 Aug 2014)

Just a 33km commute in this morning and it felt like hard work.
Unfortunately the pain this morning was all self inflicted, "late"(for me) family celebration last night and no paracetamol left this morning.

On the plus side, the heavy rain forecast for my commute in passed by quickly and was long gone by the time I got up.


----------



## BSRU (6 Aug 2014)

Came across a suicidal salmon cyclist this morning.
In the link below the salmon cyclist was riding the wrong way down the crappy "cycle path" on the left in the picture.
On seeing me they decided to switch from the "cycle lane" in to the main lane using the gap between the traffic islands.
They didn't bother looking behind before they swerve across the road but fortunately the driver of the bus he almost ended up underneath was paying attention.

http://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.56...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s1B90n040e6fFWaD9LcsRXg!2e0


----------



## MisterStan (6 Aug 2014)

had my first puncture on my GatorSkins this morning - the rear tyre (which until recently was the front tyre - new tyre went on the front) which has done about 6000 miles. Gutting to watch all the scalps we'd collected come past looking smug. Then got to look smug ourselves as we re-passed them! Despite being so out of practice, it was a relatively quick change too.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Aug 2014)

Rain was coming down like stair rods this morning at 5am, so I rolled over and went back to sleep. Still managed just shy of 22 miles, but by far my shortest commute to work in a long time


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (6 Aug 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Rain was coming down like stair rods this morning at 5am, so I rolled over and went back to sleep. Still managed just shy of 22 miles, but by far my shortest commute to work in a long time


Yep, same here, although I still got up and went in a bit earlier. 

Had an autumn feel about the ride this morning what with lights flashing away and the grim weather. Still, can't complain though, it was warm enough and it beats sitting in a car!


----------



## Exile (6 Aug 2014)

Totally uneventful commute to work today. At least it almost was. Just as I'm turning in to work I found out first hand that greasy roads and cornering do not mix. 

Now missing some skin from my left elbow, but other than chewed up bar tape on that side the bike seems fine 

Reckon I'll be taking it easy on the way home, though. I'm sure I'll notice more niggling aches as the day goes on.


----------



## fossyant (6 Aug 2014)

Missed the rain. Gave a tow to a lass down the length of the A34. Had to be careful as it was covered in diesel. Fairly sure it was a squad rider though. 

Got passed by a tool on a hybrid last night. Total loon in traffic. Forced his way onto a roundabout then jumped two sets of lights.


----------



## Hop3y (6 Aug 2014)

This mornings commute was a breeze compared to last nights nail/tyre disaster..


----------



## martint235 (6 Aug 2014)

Completely soaked!! Now attempting to get kit to some resemblance of dry ready for the commute home. Would also appear my new smiley friend is a fair weather commuter


----------



## lip03 (6 Aug 2014)

Getting on the train I notice an old girl struggling to get a fully kitted out spesh sirrus onto the carriage, so I went and helped her in with it and noticed that she was clearly touring, so I asked where she was off to, she is meeting friends at st pancras and from there they are cycling to paris to celebrate 50 years since they were P.E students together, just shows that age is but a number! If they were students 50 years ago that makes her at least 65-70 GO ON GIRL!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (6 Aug 2014)

Weather forecast was a joke
It's lovely sunshine

Rubbish


----------



## MisterStan (6 Aug 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Weather forecast was a joke
> It's lovely sunshine
> 
> Rubbish


Did you bus it this morning?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (6 Aug 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Did you bus it this morning?


I did 

Wasted 6 quid!

The drenching downpour never occurred!


----------



## GrasB (6 Aug 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Weather forecast was a joke
> It's lovely sunshine


Several deep puddles around my local back roads & fairly persistent rain when commuting in today.


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Aug 2014)

The usual ten-miler through Frogland Cross and Itchington. Quiet country lanes for the most part then a blart down the A38.

One gets to know the driveways whose owners nose their cars out into the cycle painted bit.


----------



## dexter101 (6 Aug 2014)

Had my first wet commute today, pouring down the whole journey but really enjoyed it!

Unfortunately my planning wasnt as good as I forgot dry socks and dry boxers... currently sat at work barefoot and commando!


----------



## Hop3y (6 Aug 2014)

dexter101 said:


> Had my first wet commute today, pouring down the whole journey but really enjoyed it!
> 
> Unfortunately my planning wasnt as good as I forgot dry socks and dry boxers... currently sat at work barefoot and commando!



Are you wearing a kilt?


----------



## Ganymede (6 Aug 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Weather forecast was a joke
> It's lovely sunshine
> 
> Rubbish


You need this: raintoday.co.uk. Would have told you that band of rain had gone past!


----------



## dave r (6 Aug 2014)

I was thinking I'd be driving this morning but got up to a warm gray morning, soaking wet under foot but dry, no rain, rode in, came out tonight to bright sunshine and a lovely ride home, the only thing of note was a cyclist nearly getting wiped out by a bus in Bedworth, silly sod was riding on the wrong side of the road against oncoming traffic, he then hopped onto the pavement and rode through the junction against the red light.


----------



## MisterStan (6 Aug 2014)

Who turned on the headwind?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Aug 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Who turned on the headwind?



It felt like I had a headwind in every direction bar heading east, unfortunately my commute home is mainly south and then north


----------



## Origamist (6 Aug 2014)

Weather was kind this am and pm.

Got beeped at this morning for no obvious reason, apart from the fact I was riding a bike.

Saw a cyclist down on Brooklands Road - stemming the blood with a towel to her face. Lots of people had stopped and the police were in attendance, so nothing I could do. The paramedics arrived as I was leaving the scene. Heal up.


----------



## BSRU (7 Aug 2014)

Turning into a lazy week for me, just a 40km ride in on a lovely morning.
Amazingly still should do 200 commute miles this week something unthinkable a few years ago.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (7 Aug 2014)

Commuted with a mate this morning. Was a nice change to have some company and had a good ride. Nice weather, nice mileage, nice morning. All good!


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Aug 2014)

The fair-weather commuters appear to have chickened out with a little bit of rain earlier in the week. Or gone on holiday... I didn't see anyone going the same way as me today.


----------



## thefollen (7 Aug 2014)

Lovely run in this morn. Next to no wind.

My commute's only 8.3miles but after a long hilly ride at the weekend (72miles) it was amazing how easy it was and how unintentionally fast I went with what seemed like less effort than before. Speedo is broken but was at least two gears up from normal throughout. Rested the legs until today also; the Haywards Heath Howler had given them a battering!

It's almost like that leap in accuracy when you transition straight from playing snooker to playing pool. Find I only do a long ride on occasion, but they obviously yield great benefits :-)


----------



## Exile (7 Aug 2014)

On the bus today after yesterday's off. Too sore to even think about taking the bike, getting it out would have left me in agony. Just when I could do without taking time off the bike...


----------



## dexter101 (7 Aug 2014)

Another good commute today, looking forward to the feeling tomorrow afternoon on the last commute of the week. 
felt like i was struggling today but have cut 2 minutes off my time since I started last friday. pleased to see an improvement and cant wait to see going!


----------



## vickster (7 Aug 2014)

I was enjoying the lack of traffic into London today... Except all the bikes especially when I took a tumble by Waterloo when a bike cut across my path pulling from lights and I caught his back wheel. I don't think he noticed and luckily the traffic didn't run me over! A bit of a graze and roadrash  thanks to peds and cyclists who asked if I was ok . As often more hurt pride and embarrassment! Luckily work laptop fine despite that side of the pannier hitting the ground!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Aug 2014)

Back to normal commute this morning. Had one hairy moment when I nearly went into the side of a car, completely my fault, I stopped with plenty of distance between us but had to jam on the brakes, was made better by the fact I know the driver and stopped and had a chat.


----------



## beanzontoast (7 Aug 2014)

Riding into work today was a pleasure. I could feel myself smiling inside. 

Roads are so lovely when the schools are off. The queues are just about non-existent going into / out from Derby. Even the roadworks on Markeaton Island can't spoil my enjoyment!


----------



## Archeress (7 Aug 2014)

Nice commute home tonight, stopped off at Morrisons at Cribbs to get a birthday card for my mum, then over the rab to the cinema complex to meet my fiance for dinner at Bella Italia. Then a great ride home including some off road, all for 6.3 miles. My most direct route is 3.3 miles.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Aug 2014)

Cracking ride home tonight. Sunny, warm and very little wind a happy commuter doth make


----------



## fossyant (7 Aug 2014)

17 milers each way today. Saw a few other roadies, and had two brief exchanges tonight. Chap on a nice Scott Foil with Ultegra Di2. Asked him what he thought and he beamed back - brilliant. Replied that everyone I've asked thinks Di2 is great !


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Aug 2014)

Saw Geraint Thomas this morning heading towards Alderley Edge full Sky Kit on his Dogma mistook him for a wannabe at first. 
Took a bit of a detour on the way home tonight across the Cheshire Plain. Got passed by a chap near Swettenham who gave me a cheery hello at the time I was going at a reasonable rate and just doing my own thing and didn't try to keep up. He took a different route near Goostrey. Then going towards Knutsford on the A50 "Hello, second time tonight!" The guy was motoring. Decided to pace myself on him but 20 yards back or so so as not to draft, he was holding 25mph mile after mile fairly upright on the hoods with a high cadence, after a while I let him motor off into the distance, fast bugger, certainly too fast for me. Got home and I had been averging 21.5mph for the thirty miles so I wasn't hanging around myself. Checked on the Strava flyby thingy but he didn't show up so god knows who he was. Saw lots of other riders out, Wills Wheels chain gang went past in the opposite direction with various people be spewed out of the back.. Isn't the summer brilliant for a bit of after work riding.


----------



## BSRU (8 Aug 2014)

A good 51km commute in, lovely weather, dry, warm and a light breeze.
Saw a couple of riders, separate occasions, in Sky team kit, but obviously not Sky team riders.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (8 Aug 2014)

Although I've not had a massive mileage commuting week I was right huffed off this morning and just wanted to get there. Don't know what it was but I had a feeling of boredom 
Weather warnings for this afternoon of heavy rain so should be a direct route home. Really looking forward to the weekend and appreciating a couple of days off the bike.


----------



## martint235 (8 Aug 2014)

Reasonably quick commute this morning and my smiley friend was back!! Yay!!!


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Aug 2014)

I have a coughy shortness of breath rattly chest bug (as do my wife & daughter) but although it affects my speech my ability to cycle seems unimpaired (hooray!)...

So the usual lovely 10.5 miles in today and after work I am cycling down to Brandon Hill in Bristol to watch the Balloon Fiesta take-off with my family with a nice picnic.


----------



## dexter101 (8 Aug 2014)

Lovely ride home last night. saw three other cyclists, one a lady on a MTB who I passed going up hill, a fully lycraed roadie then came storming past me and finally another roadie shot past in the opposite direction and gave me a nod. nice to see other people rather than just cars. cut another 2 minutes off my time today, looking forward to the ride home and then to giving my legs a rest ready for next week!

On a not so positive note I think the bearings are going in my bottom bracket as nice creaking noise if I push to hard.


----------



## MisterStan (8 Aug 2014)

dexter101 said:


> On a not so positive note I think the bearings are going in my bottom bracket as nice creaking noise if I push to hard.


It's worth checking that all bolts on the bike are nice and tight - if you have the time, remove seat post, clean, grease and put back, same with pedals. Creaks often come from where you least expect them!


----------



## EthelF (8 Aug 2014)

Yesterday rather than today, but on my way home I thought I was about to become a statistic. Me riding in a mandatory bike lane on a straight wide road at c18mph, a stream of cars passing me at c25mph. Ahead a 4 axle tipper is doing a 3 point turn in the road, blocking the oncoming traffic and waiting for a gap in the traffic going my way. Immediately after the car in front of me has passed the truck driver guns it. It's clear he's going to enter the bike lane, so if I brake I will go into the side of the truck. Pavement is 2 steps up here - not an option. So no choice but to hammer on the pedals and swerve into the gutter. Just made it. And breathe... At least the trucker didn't have the audacity to have one of those Cyclists - Stay Back stickers!

Reviewing the footage later, rear camera is full of truck cab just after I passed. I also noticed the halfwit in the car BEHIND ME had slowed and flashed the driver repeatedly to let him out. Thanks, pal!
Reported to Roadsafe, for what it's worth.


----------



## martinclive (8 Aug 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Creaks often come from where you least expect them!


My knees?


----------



## MisterStan (8 Aug 2014)

martinclive said:


> My knees?


Cycling with you day in, day out, that is a creak I have come to know, not expect. I know when you've dropped off the back as the creaking stops!


----------



## martinclive (8 Aug 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Cycling with you day in, day out, that is a creak I have come to know, not expect. I know when you've dropped off the back as the creaking stops!


......and the heavy breathing starts! LOL!


----------



## MisterStan (8 Aug 2014)

martinclive said:


> ......and the heavy breathing starts! LOL!


That's why I whistle! Drowns out the sound.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (8 Aug 2014)

weather looks very grim!


----------



## MisterStan (8 Aug 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> weather looks very grim!


Really dark out there!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (8 Aug 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Really dark out there!


 light out I think!


----------



## apb (8 Aug 2014)

raining here.

I forgot my lights and waterproofs, bugger. But it's FRIDAY!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Aug 2014)

We had the mother of all storms about an hour ago, roads are now drying and it looks nice out there again


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (8 Aug 2014)

Grim, but I had a tail wind!
It never rains but it pours!!!

I will get all the water out the frame tomorrow!


----------



## MisterStan (8 Aug 2014)

Absolutely soaked. What a great ride though, really enjoyed it.


----------



## Rustybucket (9 Aug 2014)

Tried some new routes today - might be abit mad but went on the A30 & A4. Really enjoyed not having to go thru Hounslow anymore! & not having to stop at traffic lights every 5 minutes. The heavens opened up 5 miles from home & I got soaked. couldnt be bothered to stop & put my jacket on. Still tryiing to figure out the best way to get across London fast - need to work on that part of the route.

http://www.strava.com/activities/177526432
http://www.strava.com/activities/177526429


----------



## donnydave (9 Aug 2014)

Got a bit wet yesterday, it wasn;t till I got home and checked the news that I saw how bad it was around Cambridge, A428 closed, A14 and M11 still moving slowly in places as late as 9pm, fields and roads merged into one big wet puddle. 

I should correct that - I checked the news and saw how bad it was _*if you travel by car*_ around Cambridge. Even though I got soaked and had to turn my bike upside down in the shed to drain the water out the frame, I was actually marginally quicker than normal thanks to a tailwind. The first 10 seconds were the worst then if you just give in to the fact that you're going to get wet it was actually quite fun


----------



## confusedcyclist (9 Aug 2014)

Rode in my first serious downpour last night, was fantastic fun riding in the flooded streets of Bradford while cars backed up as far as the eye could see. +1 reason to continue cycling 

My shoes have only just dried out though, seriously need to invest in overshoes and waterproof socks


----------



## Ganymede (10 Aug 2014)

dutchcyclist said:


> Rode in my first serious downpour last night, was fantastic fun riding in the flooded streets of Bradford while cars backed up as far as the eye could see. +1 reason to continue cycling
> 
> My shoes have only just dried out though, seriously need to invest in overshoes and waterproof socks


In the floods last year I cycled in wellies. One puddle was so deep it was up to within an inch of the top of my wellies on the downpedal. I only cycle a few miles though! But i still got through where cars could not.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (10 Aug 2014)

Ganymede said:


> In the floods last year I cycled in wellies. One puddle was so deep it was up to within an inch of the top of my wellies on the downpedal. I only cycle a few miles though! But i still got through where cars could not.


On the Busway when it was flooded, one guy I see regularly coming the other way rode thru one of the flooded bits.

All you could see were his handle bars and seat!


----------



## Ganymede (10 Aug 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> On the Busway when it was flooded, one guy I see regularly coming the other way rode thru one of the flooded bits.
> 
> All you could see were his handle bars and seat!


That's commitment! I did reflect that if the water had gone over my wellies I'd have been in trouble - sucked under! But I wasn't committed to getting wet at all, I had waited till the rain had passed before venturing out, and arrived dry and victorious!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (10 Aug 2014)

Ganymede said:


> That's commitment! I did reflect that if the water had gone over my wellies I'd have been in trouble - sucked under! But I wasn't committed to getting wet at all, I had waited till the rain had passed before venturing out, and arrived dry and victorious!


I looked at hom and just thought that it must be bloody hard to pedal through that volume!


----------



## Ganymede (10 Aug 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I looked at hom and just thought that it must be bloody hard to pedal through that volume!


Yes, blimey. I took a low gear and a steady speed in my case. I did have to play "chicken" with a 4x4 at one point, he entered the other end of the flood and in spite of spotting me when he was only half-way up his wheels in water, he carried on until of course he wouldn't have been able to stop without flooding his car. I, naturally, was hugging the crown of the (narrow) road where the water was shallowest, and got to within inches of his grille before turning to go round him. I didn't look at his face, I was too involved in looking down at the water and ahead at his looming w*nk-wagon bonnet, so I don't know what he was thinking. I knew what I was thinking.


----------



## martint235 (11 Aug 2014)

Due to the cackhanded repairs to the MTB on Saturday, I had to bring Lelly to work today. It's always a joy sailing past the other commuters although typically there were fewer of them around today. I had considered wearing my SBC MTB top but was glad I hadn't as the first bloke I passed was wearing that top!

I've also figured out the happy, smiley "Good morning" lot. They've been quiet for the last couple of weeks (apart from smiley girlie) but today they were back in full chorus. It's the bike, they snobbily ignore me when I'm on the MTB. Stick 2 grand of titanium underneath me and it's "Good morning" this, "How are you doing?" that. Feck off.


----------



## GrasB (11 Aug 2014)

donnydave said:


> I should correct that - I checked the news and saw how bad it was _*if you travel by car*_ around Cambridge. Even though I got soaked and had to turn my bike upside down in the shed to drain the water out the frame, I was actually marginally quicker than normal thanks to a tailwind. The first 10 seconds were the worst then if you just give in to the fact that you're going to get wet it was actually quite fun


... Drove into work on Friday, it took just under 20 min door to do for my 12 mile commute, that's a normal sort of time. About 1 hour coming back but we did stop for shopping, which again is a typical commute time for stopping off at the shops with my OH barely able to walk.


----------



## Archeress (11 Aug 2014)

Waterboarded by God







Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Aug 2014)

Windiest ride for a long time, after four hundred yards I gave up and turned round and went home....




grabbed a long sleeved top as it was cold and then did 50 miles to work 

Short week this week as I have the day off on Friday and then spending the weekend fishing with my dad.


----------



## apb (11 Aug 2014)

Windy morning. Of course, headwind. i know no other kind.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (11 Aug 2014)

Anyone been down the GBW this morning, apparently it was flooded betwen Lomgstanton and Oakington. After a complete strip down and re build of the bike over the weekend, I avoided it!


----------



## dexter101 (11 Aug 2014)

Got soaked on the way home on friday, lovely ride!

This morning was slow as very windy (couldnt tell whether it was tail, head or any other form!)

Also finally now have a working phone so was able to clock my first strava route to work:

http://www.strava.com/activities/178617723

looking forward to being able to see where im improving or not.

On another plus side I was complimented by the amount of weight I had lost yesterday, not sure how much weight i have lost but seem to be looking better for the first 150 miles of cycling!


----------



## MisterStan (11 Aug 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Anyone been down the GBW this morning, apparently it was flooded betwen Lomgstanton and Oakington. After a complete strip down and re build of the bike over the weekend, I avoided it!


I came in on the winter bike today - busway was clear, there had been some flooding on the curve, but it's cleared up. Busway surprisingly clean too!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (11 Aug 2014)

MisterStan said:


> I came in on the winter bike today - busway was clear, there had been some flooding on the curve, but it's cleared up. Busway surprisingly clean too!


 briloiant thanks Stan, saw Jess this moning too, I think he waited a bit but then set off.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (11 Aug 2014)

Goes without saying, twas a little blustery this morning. Put on a soft shell thinking it would be cooler than it looked but to be honest I was a little too warm. Dropping the pace by a couple of mph sorted that out and had quite an enjoyable ride! Have only got a three day week so no heroics when it comes to mileage this week, it's going to be a pretty quiet August too. Looking wet for the return leg today.


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Aug 2014)

Dolled my daughter up in her waterproof jacket and trousers for the trip to nursery this morning. Made for a wet adventure !

On the way to work after dropping her ladyship off, I passed a heifer with her head apparently stuck in the bars of a metal gate.

I turned around & approached the beast whereupon she wriggled a bit more and got free.

She had almost opened the unsecured gate in her efforts to get her head out of it, so I propped it up again as best I could. There were no chains or fastenings at either end of the gate and the herd could easily have escaped onto the road.


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 Aug 2014)

Detour on the commute to go through a strava climb that is in a monthly challenge that is set for people working in the same profession I do. I needed to up my PB by about 10 seconds to catch the leader. Uploaded my ride in the office PB excellent, by one second grrrr. Need to do a bit of training or lose some weight or both.


----------



## Origamist (11 Aug 2014)

Cool and breezy this morning.

I think it's going to be a slog into the headwind on the way home. I'll also be lucky to miss a shower.


----------



## Ganymede (11 Aug 2014)

Took the long way round on my domestic commute today - riding the semi-bent so it was harder work but brilliant conditions. I've also just bought a track pump and boy does it make a difference! Stopped at the LBS to buy a bidon cage and chew the fat about a possible road bike. 

Then wandered through the lanes on the way home and just made it before a brief but fierce downpour. Amazing skies - bright sunlight, heaps of puffy clouds in all colours from darkest grey to brightest white, and one Biblical-looking black horizon looming behind the sunshine. Brilliant.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (11 Aug 2014)

apb said:


> Windy morning. Of course, headwind. i know no other kind.



LOL!
Never a truer word spoken in jest...


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (11 Aug 2014)

Well missed the rain, just.

I have emailed the BBC and said to forget the weather forecast, just put a test card saying, 'Until further notice, dry for a few hours and then it will piss it down'


----------



## MisterStan (11 Aug 2014)

Stayed dry for me all the way home! Hard work with the wind.


----------



## fossyant (11 Aug 2014)

Caught in one heavy downpour this evening. Stopped for waterproofs and lights. 3 or so miles later the roads were dry so off came the waterproofs.


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 Aug 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Detour on the commute to go through a strava climb that is in a monthly challenge that is set for people working in the same profession I do. I needed to up my PB by about 10 seconds to catch the leader. Uploaded my ride in the office PB excellent, by one second grrrr. Need to do a bit of training or lose some weight or both.


Smashed it on the way home tonight, took another 11 seconds of my pr.  Learnt from this mornings ride and pushed myself a bit where I knew I had lost time. First week of the challenge though so I can't see my time holding up.


----------



## dave r (11 Aug 2014)

Came out of work tonight to ominous looking dark clouds, by the time I got to the top of Donnithorne Ave it was belting it down and I took shelter by the newsagents, I had waterproofs with me but figured it was only a shower, I was right, fifteen minutes later I was on my way and completed my ride home in bright sunshine.


----------



## jagman.2003 (12 Aug 2014)

Due to 'upgrades' my usal commuter hybrid is out of action. So rode my vintage BSA Tour of Britain in today. Heavy going on the hills, but a nice fast smooth ride on the flat & downhill.

Nice sunny ride in, but forecast for later not so good!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (12 Aug 2014)

I joined the 2014 7000 mile club on the way home last night so was well happy!
Then spent the evening trying to remove my front wheel bearings as they're a bit past it. The circlip that holds them in was so fiddly it was untrue, took me the best part of an hour to take it off! 
So I'm back on the hack for a couple of days while I wait for the new bearings to come.


----------



## robjh (12 Aug 2014)

Bit of a nip in the air this morning (9° C) and I put on long sleeves for the first time in 2 months. Didn't last long though as the sun got higher (and I got warmer on the bike). Still a nice summer morning though and a pleasant 18 miles along the small lanes before getting to Baginton and into Cov.


----------



## Hop3y (12 Aug 2014)

Got a KOM for my commute this morning even though it was blustery as hell (yes, I have created a segment for my commute!)


----------



## Origamist (12 Aug 2014)

Got caught in a 5 min power shower on the way home last night, but was dry (shoes apart) 15 miles later.

Cool this morning and still blustery. Was tempted by arm warmers, but did not bother in the end.

Getting used to seeing the same cyclists day in, day out...


----------



## MisterStan (12 Aug 2014)

Chilly start today compared to what i've been used to of late. Soon warmed up once I got moving.


----------



## fossyant (12 Aug 2014)

Chilly start with a strong South Westerly. Enjoyed a good 14 miles of trouble free cycling, when out by Southern Cemetry in Chorlton, on a nice wide road, with a crappy bit of paint (called a cycle lane apparently) does white van man pull along side, start honking his horn and pointing at the paint splodge at the side. I replied with a single finger. He carried on then slowed to turn right, so I passed on the inside, and showed him my little finger again. Plonker.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Aug 2014)

Had to visit a couple of our other sites this dinnertime, blimey I am not looking forward to the ride home, the headwind is going to be a killer.


----------



## martinclive (12 Aug 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Chilly start today .


Arm warmers at the ready......new batteries for the lights........then plan to hide the legs for 6 months!


----------



## dave r (12 Aug 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Had to visit a couple of our other sites this dinnertime, blimey I am not looking forward to the ride home, the headwind is going to be a killer.



Yes I was surprised, commuting home tonight slowly and working like a dog into the wind, when I got home It had taken no longer than usual.


----------



## confusedcyclist (12 Aug 2014)

Particularly windy today, having decided to leave my D-lock at work probably saved me from the worst. Somehow managed 3 strava PRs on the usual route.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Aug 2014)

Wind wasn't as bad as I expected plus got home a few minutes before it lashed it down


----------



## paddy01 (12 Aug 2014)

Only been commuting for a couple if weeks, first properly wet one today.

Therefore the 4 times I had to stop to tweak mudguards (SKS chromo p35's on a Trek 1.2) cos there's bugger all clearance followed by a visit from the fairy, all of which delayed me into getting caught in the deluge, didn't really start the day on the best footing.

New headset also needed so I feel an LBS visit coming on as not enough hours in the day at the moment.


----------



## Spartak (13 Aug 2014)

First commute for 12 days this morning, uneventful ride but good to be back on the bike !
Gave the Single-speed a run out - I must ride it more often !


----------



## martint235 (13 Aug 2014)

Ran into a tree today. Or at least a very large overhanging branch (I think with conkers on). Was trying to figure out if the creaking noise is coming from my shoes or my saddle and wasn't paying attention until it caught my shoulder. It could have been worse as I had a van next to me at the time. Going to try a different saddle on Friday and if that doesn't cure it I may have to splash out on some new shoes.


----------



## Hop3y (13 Aug 2014)

Commuting down the canal shouting "SCUSE ME!" and a bloke at the last second stepped out on me and made me swerve. I let him off because he looked like Walter White. He didn't tell me to tread lightly though!

KOM for the second day running on my commute - liking this commuting lark!

http://www.strava.com/activities/179501798


----------



## martint235 (13 Aug 2014)

Hop3y said:


> Commuting down the canal shouting "SCUSE ME!" and a bloke at the last second stepped out on me and made me swerve. I let him off because he looked like Walter White. He didn't tell me to tread lightly though!
> 
> KOM for the second day running on my commute - liking this commuting lark!
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/179501798


To be honest, this is why I don't shout anything at peds. You never know which way they'll jump. In the riverside park I just roll along slowly behind them, they will invariably notice you eventually and then move out of the way. A quick "Thanks" and a smile and everyone is happy.


----------



## Hop3y (13 Aug 2014)

martint235 said:


> To be honest, this is why I don't shout anything at peds. You never know which way they'll jump. In the riverside park I just roll along slowly behind them, they will invariably notice you eventually and then move out of the way. A quick "Thanks" and a smile and everyone is happy.



I always say thanks, but this bloke was walking head on to me with his head down. I shouted 4 or 5 times and was one of those who likes to weave whilst walking to take literally all the path. Left or right, he would have been stood right in front of me!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Aug 2014)

I came up behind a bloke the other week and I shouted "Coming down the left mate". he promptly stepped over to the left. so I said "Sorry mate I meant my left not yours" and we both had a chuckle - yes I am easily pleased.

Anyway back to this mornings commute, it is definitely as lot chillier and I had to use my lights this morning, won't be long before the cree is taken out of storage.


----------



## Arjimlad (13 Aug 2014)

I passed, then turned around & picked up, a goodly bundle of useful orange twine this morning. It had probably fallen off the back of a truck.

Bound to come in handy !


----------



## fossyant (13 Aug 2014)

Wet one this morning. Rather damp upon landing at work.

Had to resort to gorilla tactics to dry my wet jersey and bibs. Robbed a coat stand and a free standing fan and sneaked them into a stair lobby (the stairs aren't used as it's a fire escape). If the facilities bloke complains, i'll let his tyres down....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Aug 2014)

fossyant said:


> Wet one this morning. Rather damp upon landing at work.
> 
> Had to resort to gorilla tactics to dry my wet jersey and bibs. Robbed a coat stand and a free standing fan and sneaked them into a stair lobby (the stairs aren't used as it's a fire escape). If the facilities bloke complains, i'll let his tyres down....



Gorilla tactics, throw them on the floor and jump up and down on them to get the water out? Surely there is a more efficient way?


----------



## fossyant (13 Aug 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Gorilla tactics, throw them on the floor and jump up and down on them to get the water out? Surely there is a more efficient way?



not allowed my stinky stuff in the office first. SAS tactics to get them in


----------



## Ganymede (13 Aug 2014)

martint235 said:


> Ran into a tree today. Or at least a very large overhanging branch (I think with conkers on). Was trying to figure out if the creaking noise is coming from my shoes or my saddle and wasn't paying attention until it caught my shoulder. It could have been worse as I had a van next to me at the time. Going to try a different saddle on Friday and if that doesn't cure it I may have to splash out on some new shoes.


Tis the season to be slapped in the chops by a loose bit of horribly spiny wild rose which has grown stealthily tall up through the hedge all summer and now been lashed out of place by Hurricane Bertha, all overnight and round a blind bend. Oh yes.


----------



## Exile (13 Aug 2014)

Relubed the chain Monday night, silent yesterday, still silent this morning, squeak of shame this evening. How does that even happen?

At least no pedestrians stepped out in front of me tonight. If it wasn't so annoying I'd be tempted to keep the squeak as it seems to repel both peds and wheel-suckers quite effectively.


----------



## uclown2002 (13 Aug 2014)

Hop3y said:


> Commuting down the canal shouting "SCUSE ME!" and a bloke at the last second stepped out on me and made me swerve. I let him off because he looked like Walter White. He didn't tell me to tread lightly though!
> 
> KOM for the second day running on my commute - liking this commuting lark!
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/179501798



Congrats on your kom.


----------



## Spartak (14 Aug 2014)

Spartak said:


> First commute for 12 days this morning, uneventful ride but good to be back on the bike !
> Gave the Single-speed a run out - I must ride it more often !


 
Longer route home yesterday via Cribbs & used some of its many cyclepaths to get from The Harvester pub to Highwood Lane ???
Then home along Gypsy Patch Lane ( thru roadworks ), Rabbit roundabout & Avon ring road ( more roadworks ).

Although I'm very pleased to see work is starting on a new crossing ( for cyclists & pedistrians ) of the River Frome at Bromley Heath 8-)


----------



## summerdays (14 Aug 2014)

Spartak said:


> Longer route home yesterday via Cribbs & used some of its many cyclepaths to get from The Harvester pub to Highwood Lane ???
> Then home along Gypsy Patch Lane ( thru roadworks ), Rabbit roundabout & Avon ring road ( more roadworks ).
> 
> Although I'm very pleased to see work is starting on a new crossing ( for cyclists & pedistrians ) of the River Frome at Bromley Heath 8-)


Tell me more... You mean at the narrow bridge where I hate to meet someone and I never overtake anyone in case they fall onto the road! What are they doing? And how are they going to get cyclists and pedestrians past whilst they are doing the work? I've another 10 days before I'm back on my commute!


----------



## Spartak (14 Aug 2014)

summerdays said:


> Tell me more... You mean at the narrow bridge where I hate to meet someone and I never overtake anyone in case they fall onto the road! What are they doing? And how are they going to get cyclists and pedestrians past whilst they are doing the work? I've another 10 days before I'm back on my commute!


 
Yep, thats the one ........ http://www.downendvoice.co.uk/£2-million-bridge-for-bromley-heath.html


----------



## summerdays (14 Aug 2014)

So it will be a new bridge to the side?


----------



## benb (14 Aug 2014)

fossyant said:


> not allowed my stinky stuff in the office first. SAS tactics to get them in



Ah, you mean guerilla.


----------



## confusedcyclist (14 Aug 2014)

Blooming pot holes caused me to lose my mini pump on the way in to work. It bounced out of the (badly designed) mount and into the middle of a three lane road... no way I was going back for that. Still, at least I had an excuse to order a shiny new red mini pump to match my new Giant Defy 1 paint job. 

Anyone know if its possible to charge the loss of accessories due to potholes to the local authority?


----------



## MisterStan (14 Aug 2014)

Cool and sunny this morning. Currently we have thunderstorms rolling over, very heavy showers at times. Hoping that they clear up before I leave!


----------



## martinclive (14 Aug 2014)

dutchcyclist said:


> Anyone know if its possible to charge the loss of accessories due to potholes to the local authority?



@MisterStan had his iphone fly out of his back pocket when bunnyhopping a speed bump while we were trying to keep ahead of the cars in some roadworks - can he claim a new phone then?


----------



## Tynan (14 Aug 2014)

good ride in today albeit a slow and rather achey start, still enjoying my third week of cycling after a 3 month hiatus and a new route.

got mixed up a huge peleton at the west end of Essex Road as per and a string of red lights, some of them very poor riders, cutting up, pushing to the front so they can wobble off first and get in everyone's way, anyway

turned onto Rosebury Avenue, a nice straight downhill, I pass a rather toothsome lady rider in snug red shorts, long lean legs in tights, smart work clothes, I say in passing 'smartest rider this week', "what?" she replies, I repeat myself louder and add 'those legs!' with an appreciative waggle of the finger.

This gets a delighted peal of laughter and away I go, starting to feel quick again, passing a string of bikes in primary, effortlessly weaving past potholes, god life is great

Catch another red light at the Mount Pleasant, in pole position, the rest of Rosebury Avenue beckoning, the lights change I put the foot down with meaning and throw the chain, in hindsight a slapdash change for the lights

I have to toe it to the curb, apologising to a Boris biker who has to stop for me, followed by a few minutes trying to redo the chain with a short stick before resorting to fingers

sigh, pride before etc etc


----------



## Hop3y (14 Aug 2014)

Tonight's commute home I got wetter than an otters pocket. I saw a stoat and a dead body being carried out of a house. 

Only in Burnley. 

Check out my 10.4 km Ride on Strava: http://app.strava.com/activities/180137794


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2014)

I'm an all-weather kind of cycle commuter. I don't mind a bit of rain. But I decided against the usual riverside route from Twickenham to Richmond today...


----------



## Ganymede (14 Aug 2014)

Hop3y said:


> Tonight's commute home I got wetter than an otters pocket. I saw a stoat and a dead body being carried out of a house.
> 
> Only in Burnley.
> 
> Check out my 10.4 km Ride on Strava: http://app.strava.com/activities/180137794


What was the stoat doing inside the house to begin with?
(ignore me)


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2014)

Ganymede said:


> What was the stoat doing inside the house to begin with?
> (ignore me)



Using the dead body as a raft?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Aug 2014)

Rain of biblical proportions tonight for about 15 minutes, all the other cyclists were sheltering under trees and bridges, me in my ss top and shorts just got drenched and carried on. All of a sudden it stopped and apart from my feet I was bone dry by the time I got home.


----------



## Ganymede (14 Aug 2014)

Seems to me that the word "biblical" is getting a lot of use on this forum recently....


----------



## MisterStan (14 Aug 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Rain of biblical proportions tonight for about 15 minutes, all the other cyclists were sheltering under trees and bridges, me in my ss top and shorts just got drenched and carried on. All of a sudden it stopped and apart from my feet I was bone dry by the time I got home.


This. Except I was still piss wet when I got home. Hot shower and cup of tea, bike towelled down and lubed. Relax.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (14 Aug 2014)

When I left work it had stopped raining, thought I was in luck!
But it soon started again.
Drenched, but came the long way on the roads, so the bike was just wet and no grit like the Busway would have been.
Got home, quick change, quick wipe down of the bike, and no water in the frame


----------



## Spartak (14 Aug 2014)

summerdays said:


> So it will be a new bridge to the side?



I believe so, I've been on at South Gloucestershire Council & Sustrans concerning this section of cyclepath for years so it is nice to see something finally being down


----------



## ianrauk (14 Aug 2014)

Seems I was a lucky one. Dry for my commute, but seemed to have followed the rain as some of the roads were very wet.


----------



## Glow worm (14 Aug 2014)

Soaked tonight. Even an hour sheltering in the pub with a pal wasn't long enough to keep me dry. Should have stayed there longer!


----------



## 400bhp (14 Aug 2014)

Lovely Liverpool-Manc commute this evening back from a training course. Roads not too busy and did it in 1.75 hours. Not much slower than a car.


----------



## Origamist (14 Aug 2014)

Came across the aftermath of a pretty bad, two car crash in Byley. No emergency vehicles on the scene, but they were arriving (sirens in the distance) so I did not stop. Everyone was out of their vehicles, looking in shock. On reflection, I should have stopped to check on people. Hope everyone was OK.


----------



## mark c (14 Aug 2014)

A close shave with a Badger was the highlight of the ride in and a 17 mph head wind the Blight off the trip home.


----------



## Tynan (14 Aug 2014)

and was it also dead?

maybe the stoat was the killer


----------



## Exile (14 Aug 2014)

Got to try the full on cut and thrust of busy city centre filtering this morning. Rather than my usual "sneak past the backed up traffic on the left" tactic, a variety of situations conspired to make me use the agility of the bicycle to its fullest. Threading my way through the traffic was immense fun, especially as there were two other cyclists also picking their way through the congestion (I like to think my routing was best seeing as how I was the only one who didn't have to put a foot down or use the pavement). 

Left me with a grin on my face which didn't quite disappear until I got to work and realised there was no milk for my brew. There was a strange powder a colleague said would become milk once I added the boiling water, but I didn't trust them and instead headed to the local Tesco to pick up some actual liquid milk.


----------



## Gez73 (15 Aug 2014)

Crazy foggy today. Nice ride in but shoes/helmet ended up soaked. Rode into banks of the stuff and then it cleared only to reappear in the next dip in the road. Still relatively dry and quite mild.


----------



## Hop3y (15 Aug 2014)

Ganymede said:


> What was the stoat doing inside the house to begin with?
> (ignore me)



I typed that wrong. The stoat was carrying the body out of the house #stotesnegger

This mornings commute was cold and foggy. The first time I've done all 5 days in a week on the bike. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/180402275


----------



## MisterStan (15 Aug 2014)

Took the bus as i'm off to see Lee Evans this evening with the Mrs. Spotted @kevin_cambs_uk at the St Ives Park and Ride, then again in Cambridge whilst waiting for my second bus!


----------



## Nocode (15 Aug 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Seems I was a lucky one. Dry for my commute, but seemed to have followed the rain as some of the roads were very wet.


Roads were very wet and very oily going down the A200 Lower Road towards Greenwich last night. Took it easy, but still going around the roundabout after Bermondsey my rear tyre was kicking-out on me, practically did a powerslide round the roundabout. It was like being on ice, never experienced anything like it and at points could see large trails of oil - guess something went through there leaking oil pretty badly. Was dry up until Chiselhurst then got soaked.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (15 Aug 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Took the bus as i'm off to see Lee Evans this evening with the Mrs. Spotted @kevin_cambs_uk at the St Ives Park and Ride, then again in Cambridge whilst waiting for my second bus!


 
LOL!
it was a tail wind today!


----------



## apb (15 Aug 2014)

pulled the fixie out of the shed this morning and it had a flat tyre. So cycled on the hybrid. Doesn't bother which bike i use as long as i'm cycling.


----------



## fossyant (15 Aug 2014)

Another wheel bites the dust. Sick of Manchester's roads. Clonked a pot hole and tried to stop for some lights and my braking became very on/off. 4" crack in the braking surface. Just got to hope it holds for the ride home


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (15 Aug 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Took the bus as i'm off to see Lee Evans this evening with the Mrs. Spotted @kevin_cambs_uk at the St Ives Park and Ride, then again in Cambridge whilst waiting for my second bus!


 You were at the bus stop at the bottom of Newmarket Road! Its just twigged, I did not recognised you with out your sunglasses!


----------



## dexter101 (15 Aug 2014)

lovely commutes home last night and in this morning. time really coming down now which is a great feeling! almost had a rabbit run into my front wheel last night, was a bit of a shock... i'm assuming it was looking for its stoat friend....


----------



## AndyRM (15 Aug 2014)

Brilliant ride in this morning. Not too windy and minimal traffic resulted in my quickest time for weeks. Close to the 15 mins (moving time over 6 miles) I used to manage before injury and mechanical woes ruined me for 8 months.

As an added bonus, I passed 4 other cyclists, which is the most I've seen on my route.


----------



## MisterStan (15 Aug 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> You were at the bus stop at the bottom of Newmarket Road! Its just twigged, I did not recognised you with out your sunglasses!


I did say, 'Morning Kev!'


----------



## jagman.2003 (15 Aug 2014)

Nice fast scoot in this morning. New bike fueled with 'new bike syndrome'.
Jury is still out on Campag shifters.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (15 Aug 2014)

fossyant said:


> Another wheel bites the dust. Sick of Manchester's roads. Clonked a pot hole and tried to stop for some lights and my braking became very on/off. 4" crack in the braking surface. Just got to hope it holds for the ride home



I went through 2 wheels this winter on my Manchester commutes. Some of the residential roads in central Manchester are more potholes than road.


----------



## confusedcyclist (15 Aug 2014)

fossyant said:


> Another wheel bites the dust. Sick of Manchester's roads. Clonked a pot hole and tried to stop for some lights and my braking became very on/off. 4" crack in the braking surface. Just got to hope it holds for the ride home


Hope you take it easy on the way back!


----------



## fossyant (15 Aug 2014)

confusedcyclist said:


> Hope you take it easy on the way back!



Nursed the bike back. Just 13 mph average. No faster as I didnt want a face plant.

Bonus, Halfords has an extra 20% off orders this weekend, so ordered Miche XPress wheels for £110 rather than £150 everywhere else. Getting delivery to store where I am on holiday. Cool.


----------



## GrasB (16 Aug 2014)

fossyant said:


> Another wheel bites the dust. Sick of Manchester's roads. Clonked a pot hole and tried to stop for some lights and my braking became very on/off. 4" crack in the braking surface. Just got to hope it holds for the ride home


For bombproof clinchers I like Hope Freedom Disk 29er rims (disc brakes required).


----------



## clid61 (16 Aug 2014)

After sleepless 12 hour night shifts ( aaah bless ) personal best this morning on way home , top of Tower hill ( upholland ) to Wigan Wallgate Station , 13 minutes !!!!!! Loving it !


----------



## BSRU (18 Aug 2014)

First commute/proper ride for 10 days this morning.
The hardest part was getting out of bed so early again.
A nice but chilly 41km ride in with someone on a yellow road bike attempting some SCR, caught on the shared path again.
Must have been confusing for them why a guy on a 19kg bike with full panniers, mudguards and disc brakes pulled away so easily


----------



## ianrauk (18 Aug 2014)

Little bit chillier this morning. 11degs, but I stuck to s/s shirt knowing if I went long sleeve then I would over heat. And I was proved right. Cycled in half way with a regular cycling commuter I see now and again so was nice to pootle along and have a chat. He said cycling with me meant he would get to work quicker 

@BSRU , the chap I was talking to did mention that he did like seeing roadies taking me on (Also have panniers, mudguards and disc brakes)


----------



## DWiggy (18 Aug 2014)

....its getting colder!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Aug 2014)

Unscheduled deflation this morning, found two pieces of glass and a piece of flint in the tyre, no idea which was the offender, anyway, 10 minute pit stop and was on my way again


----------



## BSRU (18 Aug 2014)

ianrauk said:


> @BSRU , the chap I was talking to did mention that he did like seeing roadies taking me on (Also have panniers, mudguards and disc brakes)


It's always funny when they look down at their bikes to find out why they are not going fast enough


----------



## dexter101 (18 Aug 2014)

3rd week of commuting and a new PB this morning! seem to be consistently the better side of 50 minutes now. 

Strava is definitely helping me as I can see which sections i'm improving and which i'm not. 

Im contemplating extending the commute for the next two weeks before the schools are back and the nights draw shorter


----------



## ianrauk (18 Aug 2014)

dexter101 said:


> 3rd week of commuting and a new PB this morning! seem to be consistently the better side of 50 minutes now.
> 
> Strava is definitely helping me as I can see which sections i'm improving and which i'm not.
> 
> *Im contemplating extending the commute for the next two weeks before the schools are back and the nights draw shorter*



Don't think... just do


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Aug 2014)

Go for a dinner time ride, another bloody visit, got one tube left for the ride home


----------



## confusedcyclist (18 Aug 2014)

Much cooler this morning, think I will need to invest in arm and leg warmers or softshell jacket next month!


----------



## G3CWI (18 Aug 2014)

Grit all over the roads here. Washed down by the rain last night. A few branches to dodge too. Other than that it was lovely. I did resort to tracky bottoms and a long-sleeved top as its quite cold. Cycled very slowly as I'm saving myself for a blast round the lanes with a mate tonight.


----------



## BSRU (18 Aug 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Go for a dinner time ride, another bloody visit, got one tube left for the ride home


I thought you used M+'s.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Aug 2014)

BSRU said:


> I thought you used M+'s.



I do, rear tyre is very very worn though, I've got a replacement for it, just couldn't be bothered to change it at the weekend, that'll teach me!


----------



## Foghat (18 Aug 2014)

Deaded a squirrel on the way home today. Whoops. No time to react.

At least it didn't leap into the spokes......


----------



## ianrauk (18 Aug 2014)

Wet, Wet, Wet..... but it was mild and a distinct lack of wind made for a quick ride home. A strangely enjoyable commute home.


----------



## Origamist (18 Aug 2014)

Was windy today, but not too bad. Dodged the showers, which was a bonus. 

Had a good tow for a mile behind a tractor and troubled the Strava leaderboard in the Tatton area as a result.


----------



## discominer (18 Aug 2014)

This morning, quiet 20mph road, speed bumps and double white lines, traffic coming the other way. I'm in primary, but the clown behind just has to get in front, so goes across the white lines, sees the oncoming car and nearly left hooks me (nice braking by me). All as expected really, until I see the thing on top of the car... Alan's School of Motoring, Glasgow.
Next? Crow Road (magnatom's commute)- pinch point approaching, I'm in primary, but WVM can't bear it and has to get in front- he just missed the traffic light island.


----------



## Nocode (19 Aug 2014)

Thought I'd extend the morning commute a little bit this morning considering it was such a nice morning so commuted via Biggin Hill.

Shoes were still quite damp from last nights deluge and given it was a bit colder this morning my toes were quite chilly by the time I got into work. I am seriously going to consider a pair of winter boots for the upcoming winter commutes, think it would be a sound investment.

Had a white van driver try and pull out on me (I was alongside and he was indicating) but he obviously didn't like my head shake as he proceeded to rev his engine very loudly at me after pulling in behind.


----------



## BSRU (19 Aug 2014)

A good but chilly 46km commute in this morning.
Even harder to get up this morning than yesterday but managed to get up a 10 whole minutes earlier.
Enjoyed pulling away with ease from a guy on an S-Works road bike, on a cat 4 climb as well with me on the CX bike.


----------



## donnydave (19 Aug 2014)

Verified actual tailwind this morning allowing a rare outing for the top two gears. Thought I may aswell get strava on for the first time im ages if it was going to be fast one, got PB's but now I remember why I retired from competitive commuter cycling, I've only got 8 hours to recover for the struggle home in a massive headwind!

Cheers to MisterStan btw for kudos!


----------



## dexter101 (19 Aug 2014)

First commute today where I havent been able to ride to work as I have to go somewhere after work. have to say I am feeling grumpy and tired and wish i had been able to cycle. Last nights commute was fantastic, no wind about and PB home just over 45 minutes for the 12.7 miles. Hopefully the after work trip to an Evans bike shop will lift my spirits...


----------



## MisterStan (19 Aug 2014)

Chilly start this morning, considered going back for knee warmers, but decided to MTFU, glad I did as we pulled a record time for Fenstanton - @martinclive 's office - hence were quite warm!

BMW driver (not stereotyping!) pulled out on me on a side road and then sat half way across the lane next to me, van coming in opposite direction, left him sweating for a bit and then dropped my speed so he could slot in. Dick.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Aug 2014)

Tyres sorted, front put onto the rear and new tyre on the front. Kudos to Halfords, I went in to buy a couple of inner tubes and they have changed the packaging, now shrink wrapped so much better for carrying around. Also I picked two tubes up and the lad at the till told me they were on offer, and for another penny I could have another one, so double kudos to them.

This mornings commute totally free of anything worth noting


----------



## Biscuit (19 Aug 2014)

So windy, if I stopped pedalling I would have gone backwards. At least it didn't rain. I guarantee the wind will have dropped or changed direction by the time I go home. Bah !!!!


----------



## TheJDog (19 Aug 2014)

On my way home, I decided to go to the park to do a lap or two. On the way down Abbey Road a wasp flew up the leg of my shorts and stung me on the arse. Then I had to hide under a tree for twenty minutes outside Lord's because it started to bucket it down. When it eased off I just went home instead.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (19 Aug 2014)

Seems to be a day for car drivers being idiots then. Had a guy in an Astra who took offense to the fact that I ended up in front of him coming down Shooters Hill near the old police station. Bus lane filters in to normal lane, it just happened to make sense to slot in front not behind him as he wasn't moving. Punishment passed me after the lights and then got caught in traffic so I passed him by. He didn't like me being in secondary in front of him and honked his horn at me (I could have just let it go, but you know, I didn't) so I moved to primary to make sure I was safe. There was a gap to the traffic in front, but nothing serious. He sits on the horn so I turn to check it's me he has a problem with, means I slow down unfortunately, but what can you do. He screams past, catches up the traffic, I overtake him again. He is now desperate to give me no room and has wound his window down shouting - "will you stop farking about, I've got kids in this car, blah blah pull over and drag you off that bike, blah blah, you daffodil" I missed the bits in the blahs as I was busy watching the car he wasn't as it stopped for someone parking and he came within inches of rear ending it, I overtook them both in to clear road. He then screamed past me once more as I turned in to Blackheath, undertaking me for the right hander. As I left Blackheath he was pulled over by the side of the road on the phone, I'm presuming telling his ex-wife that when he dropped the kids off they'd have some new vocabulary.

I know I shouldn't have played, but to be honest his driving may have got more desperate as he sped around, but the gaps he was giving me actually increased when he recognised I was there (probably realised shouting at a cyclist and then knocking them off in front of witnesses wouldn't go well for him) so it was almost safer.

Balance was restored as aside from my dickish behaviour in baiting him, while I was sat at the lights by work an old white steelie came past me at speed, swept left through the red and took a big chunk of the main road straightening up barely missing the traffic that was already driving along it.


----------



## jagman.2003 (19 Aug 2014)

New fastest commute on flatter route today. Slight side wind. Just gotta decide on route home now.


----------



## simon the viking (19 Aug 2014)

Had a REALLY close pass this morning.... Without exaggerating genuinely feared for my life. A lorry cut in severely on me, luckily I had a dropped pavement to go up otherwise I would've been under his wheels, he missed my bars by an inch and was still coming over after I'd got out his way. I had a quick rant and flicked a gesture at the disappearing back end.... it stopped about a hundred yards up the road... probably to check he had left me on my bike if I'd have caught up with him I was so charged up... I'd have dragged him out of his cab and wrapped my bike round his head. 

I think I know the name of the firm due to the type of lorry and colour but I'm only guessing....so not going to bother calling them.... Tbh it's made me rethink my 'What's the point' attitude to head cams


----------



## KneesUp (19 Aug 2014)

A windy morning where it is the perfect cycling temperature in the shade and a bit too hot out of it. 

I learned two things today - firstly, I am slowly getting fitter. I was doing (an indicated) 21mph into the (strong enough to send rubbish scattering down the road) wind on a (very slight) uphill, which seemed a long way off a few weeks ago. 

Secondly, I'm not that much fitter - I blew up completely on the last hill before work (which obviously has no shade) and was down to 7mph.

All good fun though, and I'm sure it will make me fitter in the long run - the way I felt halfway up the hill I'm sure I'd have got off at one point.


----------



## Origamist (19 Aug 2014)

Cool, wet and windy. It is October?


----------



## Nocode (19 Aug 2014)

Gah, another wet commute! Had 3 days of wet commuting in a row now! I *think* I've got a rattling headset too, trying to fathom where the sound is coming from.

Also, the weather was teasing me on the way home... Had a nice blue sky in the distance, never managed to find it though - must be like a pot of gold at the end of a rainbow :-/


----------



## I like Skol (19 Aug 2014)

Beautiful, sunny, warm dry ride into work tonight. Really enjoyed it despite several attempts on my life (all dealt with without fuss or drama as they were just the typical, predictable stupidity of unthinking motorists that just don’t look). To add insult to injury, the final incident was meeting someone in a big sporty Jag driving out of the in gate of the works carpark. I saw him coming and took a strong primary to make him stop and wait for me to pass! 
Despite the shenanigans still managed an 18.2mph average for the trip.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (19 Aug 2014)

Yeah, my closest near miss to date on the ride home, Silver BMW backing straight out of a driveway on to Sidcup Hill as I'm two thirds down it. Glad the Synapse has good brakes, I needed them as there was nowhere left to go. 
Naturally the driver was positive it was my fault... Still rage made the rest of the ride go quicker.


----------



## lozcs (19 Aug 2014)

nice fast ride home - although I was overtaken by a spitfire!!!*

*(well looked like one to me)


----------



## confusedcyclist (19 Aug 2014)

Gotta hate it when those spitfires low pass you...


----------



## SimonJKH (19 Aug 2014)

lozcs said:


> nice fast ride home - although I was overtaken by a spitfire!!!*
> 
> *(well looked like one to me)
> 
> View attachment 53758


v cool!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (19 Aug 2014)

I have learned that I prefer a tail wind going to work and head wind coming home.
Took it easier the last 2 days coming home, no point caning it into the head wind as he effort does not get the rewards.


----------



## lozcs (19 Aug 2014)

SimonJKH said:


> v cool!



yes indeed! It looked amazing

It was these people... http://www.gateguardsuk.com/


----------



## jnrmczip (19 Aug 2014)

Over the moon with today's ride home really pushed myself and shaved 2 mins off my time. And the ride was very enjoyable even though the wind was in my face all the way home


----------



## confusedcyclist (19 Aug 2014)

On way home today managed to average 16mph not bad going considering the hills, 2 weeks ago, I was averaging 12-13 at a push... I need a road bike pronto!


----------



## User33236 (19 Aug 2014)

Managed to avoid the rain this morning but still had to put on arm and leg warmers as was rather chilly.

Ride to work was unremarkable if you exclude the closest pass of the day award. This went to one of Greater Manchester Police's finest in a marked car. To be fair he did apologise further up the road as I caught up in traffic.


----------



## Exile (19 Aug 2014)

Bit nippy this morning so broke out the arm warmers for the first time in a while. Sun was out when I set off but the damp roads were a sign of things to come as it became decidedly overcast and a bit drizzly. Dry and sunny again by the time I got to work, a colleague reckons it was "a bit autumnal" and whilst I like to imagine summer's still with us, I'll be inclined to agree with him if it's arm warmers all the way in again tomorrow..

By the ride home the damp conditions this morning had left me on the brink of a squeaky chain, so I gave it a quick lube to see me home and enjoyed the sunshine and quiet whirr of the bike. It was almost enough to make me take the long way home, and had it not been for the headache I may have. Edging ever closer to 1000 miles for the year so far, a few longer commutes and a shortish meander on Saturday could see me reach it before the week's out.


----------



## BigAl68 (20 Aug 2014)

it was chilly but lovely sunrise. Leg warmers, long sleeve jersey, and overshoes to keep the toes warm.


----------



## martint235 (20 Aug 2014)

I actually wore armwarmers this morning. Bit chilly. Lelly's last commute as I should be fitting the new gears cables to the MTB tomorrow. 

Not seen @deptfordmarmoset for ages.....


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (20 Aug 2014)

bit cool but actually a lovely ride. I never thought I would say that!


----------



## MisterStan (20 Aug 2014)

Dentist this afternoon, so had to take the bus. Air conditioning and free WifFi - big tick. Smelly people coughing and spluttering - big cross.


----------



## I like Skol (20 Aug 2014)

To follow up on last nights commute report, this mornings trip home was almost as sunny, warm and pleasant in shorts and short sleeves. Unfortunately the standard of driving hadn't improved overnight. A couple of silly incidents including an idiot private hire taxi driver that insisted on overtaking me as I did 25+mph down the Bredbury curves with an artic wagon coming up the hill in the opposite direction. Of course once he realised that the predictable unexpected had happened (who would think a large truck might be coming around the bend on a road that feeds one of the biggest industrial estates in the area!) he did the only thing he could and squeezed me to make sure the truck didn't run into him 

Sometimes I really do despair


----------



## Simontm (20 Aug 2014)

Whoosh, a bit fresh this morning eh? 

Had 3/4 over the lycra but just a t-shirt on, thankfully there is a hill within 3 minutes of my ride, soon warmed up. 

No hits this morning (yesterday an Audi hit my arm squeezing the inside gap as I was about to turn left) but some idiot in a Ultra Tough company HGV decided to try and overtake me on hill at Cheam High Street. Now, I get out of the way of HGVs usually but at that point after the lights there are always parked cars so I have to move into a primary position. 

Still the idiot wanted to overtake despite oncoming cars so I moved even further out. At that point he revved up the back of me - cue much gesticulation pointing out the error of the gentlemen's driving manner.


----------



## dexter101 (20 Aug 2014)

Good to be back commuting by bike again after yesterdays drive in, not the quickest but felt very breezy and wore long sleeve top for the first time, even felt the cooler air catching in my throat!

I only have a few sets of traffic lights to go through but today every one of them was red including 3 sets of temporary ones, didnt remember how much it affects your rhythm keeping on stopping.


----------



## jagman.2003 (20 Aug 2014)

Took the very scenic hilly route home last night to avoid M5 closure traffic. Part of it Tour of Britain route!
Luckily was climbing through a tree covered section when the heavens opened. 
Had a ten minute rest before getting PR on next hill.

Arm/knee warmers both rides this week. Also breathable gillet. New fastest commute in again this morning.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Aug 2014)

Much colder this morning, at one point I wished I had my skull cap on. Very weird weather, brilliant sunshine yet it was drizzling 

Also one of the roads I use is closed for the week and the diversion cuts just over a mile off my commute - having to do a couple of laps of the park when near work to make it up


----------



## martinclive (20 Aug 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I have learned that I prefer a tail wind going to work and head wind coming home.
> .



Like we have a choice?


----------



## donnydave (20 Aug 2014)

I've had a pleasant lack of "negative vehicle interactions" for a good few weeks but last night and this morning they were out in force, mainly "follow the leader" blind overtakes where a driver sees the car in front overtake so assumes its ok for them too, all on a 2 mile stretch of perfectly straight road where it should be easy to assess speed differential, sight ahead for the very large gaps in oncoming traffic and overtake without everybody exploding and dying, Gah! Amazingly though one person did put their hand up in apology afterwards, I suppose that makes it ok then...

Anyway, the main news is that its fupping freezing! tights and long sleeve merino on for me this morning. Fingerless gloves were pushing it a bit too but I have no intermediate gloves as I left them on top of the car when putting my bike on the car rack earlier this year. Its either fingerless or full on skiing mittens.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (20 Aug 2014)

I am going to buy a lottery ticket, cause that's 3 days on the trot I have missed all the rain


----------



## Mark1978 (20 Aug 2014)

36 mile ride home, pretty uneventful in terms of other motorists. Couple of close passes. Heard a "clunk thud" from the back of the bike around halfway. Bike felt normal so carried on regardless. Got home.... rear light has gone for a wander. Will have a look for it on the way back in tomorrow morning but i dont hold out much hope.

One of the roads i go on is 3.3 miles; long, bumpy and bloody depressing, especially with the wind in your face. (http://www.strava.com/activities/182974726/segments/4276194385)

http://www.strava.com/activities/182974726


----------



## Hop3y (21 Aug 2014)

Lovely ride into work this morning - was feeling it in terms of pace and strength but wasn't going for it. I love this commuting lark.


----------



## MisterStan (21 Aug 2014)

Cooler again this morning, base layer and arm warmers plus long finger gloves! 
Overtook a SKY squad rider (or maybe he was a fan - was riding a Scott!) and then nearly crapped myself a few miles later when I realised he was right on my wheel, he duly took a turn on the front, meaning a nice quick ride in. Caught up with @kevin_cambs_uk and rode with him for a short while as Mr SKY Scott turned off. 
Got a text from @martinclive when I got to work to say he'd spotted me and Kev - think he's been stalking me!


----------



## dexter101 (21 Aug 2014)

Was a cold ride in this morning, thought I saw some icey patches in the shady parts of the country roads, could have been my eyes deceiving me but gave them a wide berth just in case.

got 7 PBs on strava today although must have faded towards the end as I only got my 3rd best time for my whole route, traffic lights again might have played a part.

I keep getting to my work front door and thinking "maybe I should just keep going....!"


----------



## ianrauk (21 Aug 2014)

Think we are lucky in the south east. Was 7degs when I left this morning, so on again with the windcheater over the CC s/s jersey. 3rd of the way in, it was back off with the windcheater, got a bit warm. Nice sunshiney morning and in the direct sun it was quite warm.

Am really liking these school holidays. So much less traffic. Better make the most of it I suppose as schools are back in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Mark1978 (21 Aug 2014)

Cold this morning, i'm definitely not 100% prepared for the cold weather. Had shoe covers delivered to work yesterday but couldn't get them home. Could really have done with them this morning, even with two pairs of socks on, my feet were flipping freezing. Couldn#t find the light that fell off my bike last night, i guess someone has a new light on theirs  About 1/2 a mph slower this morning than last night, but i put that down to just general leg tiredness. Felt knackered from the moment i set off, but then 100 miles in 3 days is gonna do that to you.


----------



## Origamist (21 Aug 2014)

Long sleeve jersey and a gilet this morning - hovering around 8C when I set off. Must have been a light tailwind as I had a good average speed when I got to work.

Not riding tomorrow - off to York races to throw money away.


----------



## martinclive (21 Aug 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Got a text from @martinclive when I got to work to say he'd spotted me and Kev - think he's been stalking me!


No i'm not


----------



## Ajay (21 Aug 2014)

Frickin' hailstones, it's frickin' august
Uurrgghh!


----------



## Hop3y (21 Aug 2014)

Decided the route home needed to lengthen a bit so decided to go in the wrong direction and do my 10k route. 

In my first 37 days of commuting the first day I've been sat next to a cyclist at the traffic lights and had a good old chat. Makes the commute enjoyable seeing it from someone else's view! Bloody traffic lights. 

http://app.strava.com/activities/183385775


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Aug 2014)

It got quite dark this afternoon so I was expecting to get a good drenching on the way home, but thankfully the rain held off, wind has picked up again though. I thought I had a headwind on the way home until I turned and realised it had been a tailwind


----------



## dave r (21 Aug 2014)

Strange fella on a bike tonight, as I waited for the green light he pulled up beside me and said "you don't wear a helmet then?" the lights changed at this point and I rode off, and have been wondering since Why!


----------



## Spartak (22 Aug 2014)

Beautiful sunrise this morning as I crested the hill at UWE & continued eastwards towards Downend.


----------



## Hop3y (22 Aug 2014)

For the 4th day this week commuting getting a KOM on my route in was amazing. (Yeah, yeah, I made a segment of my commute!). Was really cold out this morning but as yesterday I was feeling good along the canal. Blasted it for the last bit of the canal and onto the road. Average speed was 1kmph faster than I've ever done. 

Not usually that interested in speed, all about the KMs but that'll do me!

http://www.strava.com/activities/183647210/segments/4297066760


----------



## martint235 (22 Aug 2014)

Back on the MTB this morning, I do like commuting on Lelly but always feel nervous with the twonks around. The MTB offers a better workout too, trying to keep the average above 16mph means I get warm very quickly!!!

Also the MTB means my commute is now full of birdsong and squirrels rather than people shouting "Good morning" at me.


----------



## thecube (22 Aug 2014)

Nice ride this morning, feeling good with my new bike cam, no incidents since I got it a few weeks ago. But today, I was cruising behind a female cyclist, she was pretty fast so didn't need to overtake as the junction approached. Anyway, had some serious thong action poking out of her trousers, felt a bit guilty sitting behind on my bike whilst knowing it was captured on camera! but it sure beats the usual sights like someone cutting me up or people jumping red lights.


----------



## jagman.2003 (22 Aug 2014)

Good ride home last night despite tired legs. Lots of personal records on the hills.


----------



## Hop3y (22 Aug 2014)

The commute home is 6.2km and I've been hankering for a route to stretch my legs. I'm jealous of all you roadies but had a good run after a good week at work. 

Padiham bypass isn't the most cycle friendly road in Lancashire to say the least. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/183814910


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (22 Aug 2014)

Commute home tonight consisted of riding Plymouth for lighter fluid, only to find it in a local corner shop.
Although, hitting 35 on a roundabout and having to feather the brakes when a BMW decided he was actually wanting the turning scared the life out of me.

Hoping tomorrow the LBS will find out where the clicking sound is coming from, and resort my rear disc brake out too, since it's been scraping all week.


----------



## Lilliburlero (22 Aug 2014)

Got a cab into work this morning ..... so I could pick up my new Boardman MX Race for the journey home. Did my bog standard route home just to get a feel for the bike. 

I need more mile to make a judgement on it.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (22 Aug 2014)

Its been a hard week of head winds, but luckily I was towed home by @MisterStan today!


----------



## midliferider (22 Aug 2014)

I feel lucky to be alive tonight.
1. My commute route, designated (and numbered) cycle route, cross the end of dual carriage as it enters the town. I was at the traffic light to cross. Although the light changed to Green to let me cross, I could see a truck coming at speed and I realised that he wont be able to stop at light at that speed. So I did not cross. The truck managed to stop half way through the pedestrian crossing. If I had crossed, the truck would have hit me.
2. On the way home, there was a small section of road. I was at the T junction to turn right. The car turned right cutting the corner of the road that I was in I had to turned my wheel quickly to avoid car hitting the front wheel.
So I feel that I am lucky to be alive tonight.


----------



## Exile (22 Aug 2014)

Chilly again this morning, arm and knee-cum-leg warmers (being fat, things which fit around comfortably seem to be rather longer than needed, and dhb knee warmers are apparently pretty long to start with) were called for. Warmed up nicely by about the half way point so felt happy to remove the arm warmers. Promptly got cold arms. Other than that, and a black cab deciding that he'd overtake me before pulling in to the cycle lane to drop off a fare, the morning's commute was unremarkable.

Way home was a bit more eventful. HGV waited patiently behind me (nice) before deciding the perfect place to overtake was approaching a pinch-point (daft). Then there was the guy who stopped next to me at the lights and seemed less than impressed with Manchester Pride. Had a bit of a moan about it before suddenly stopping and, as if realising what he felt was an idle bit of complaining could be offensive, said "Oh, um, you're not gay, are you?". My reply? "It'd be awkward if I was, wouldn't it", and then the lights changed and he disappeared down a side street. Told my OH about this, and he agreed it would've been pretty awkward.

Then there was the traffic. This morning there was very little of the stuff. Tonight it was terrible. Near gridlocked in a couple of places, and even the usually quiet back streets were a little busy, likely as people tried to find ways around the congestion. A few good drivers about, though, including a couple which let me slot out of the cycle lane to pass (illegally) parked cars, and one who waited for me to pass when they could have pulled out and I wouldn't have though anything of it. Reassuring that there are still some good drivers out there.


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (23 Aug 2014)

midliferider said:


> I feel lucky to be alive tonight.
> 1. My commute route, designated (and numbered) cycle route, cross the end of dual carriage as it enters the town. I was at the traffic light to cross. Although the light changed to Green to let me cross, I could see a truck coming at speed and I realised that he wont be able to stop at light at that speed. So I did not cross. The truck managed to stop half way through the pedestrian crossing. If I had crossed, the truck would have hit me.
> 2. On the way home, there was a small section of road. I was at the T junction to turn right. The car turned right cutting the corner of the road that I was in I had to turned my wheel quickly to avoid car hitting the front wheel.
> So I feel that I am lucky to be alive tonight.


Stay safe midliferider!


----------



## potsy (24 Aug 2014)

First cycle commute for 2 weeks or so, who turned the lights out and sent the arctic temperatures at 5.30am? 

After just 1/4 mile I was wishing I'd put my buff on, thankfully I did have some long fingered gloves and had remembered to put my good light back on.


----------



## Lilliburlero (24 Aug 2014)

potsy said:


> First cycle commute for 2 weeks or so, who turned the lights out and sent the arctic temperatures at 5.30am?
> 
> After just 1/4 mile I was wishing I'd put my buff on, thankfully I did have some long fingered gloves and had remembered to put my good light back on.





I cycled to work at 05.30 yesterday in a polo top. I am 1/8 Tunumiit though.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (25 Aug 2014)

It is still raining ...
Weather is shite


----------



## GrasB (26 Aug 2014)

A nice quite commute to work on a bike for once. Wet & dingy but that doesn't matter as I was to work


----------



## ChrisV (26 Aug 2014)

20 minutes into journey and realised I had forgot my helmet!

Felt a bit nervous, more so because I keep forgetting random things!


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Aug 2014)

CC2014 said:


> 20 minutes into journey and realised I had forgot my helmet!
> 
> Felt a bit nervous, more so because I keep forgetting random things!


So have you arrived where you were meant to be going? Hope you didn't forget that as well! 

It's amazing how quickly you get used to wearing a helmet and it feels so wrong when you forget. I have carried on with my ride when I have forgotten but it felt a bit like driving without a seatbelt.


----------



## apb (26 Aug 2014)

back at work yesterday, after a week off. Was sitting in the office dreaming of not being here. So this morning i thought I'd go a different route to work. really enjoyed it.


----------



## MisterStan (26 Aug 2014)

A wet and windy start to the week, overdressed as I was expecting more rain. A bit quiet out there this morning - is that the Fair Weathers ducking the rain, or the last week of the holidays to blame?


----------



## Hop3y (26 Aug 2014)

Quiet morning but took it easy after a weekend of doing the gardening! Passed 250k for the month, which isn't bad seen as my commute is 6.5km!


----------



## Hop3y (26 Aug 2014)

Quiet morning but took it easy after a weekend of doing the gardening! Passed 250k for the month, which isn't bad seen as my commute is 6.5km!


----------



## Origamist (26 Aug 2014)

A strong Easterly wind and too much booze/food at the weekend made this morning's commute heavy going.

Only one incident of note: slowed to let a car turn into a junction (the traffic light ahead was red) but the driver behind me decided he didn’t want to wait and gunned it through the gap. His female passenger, pulled some funny faces and gestured wildly with her hands as she went past – presumably the incoherent anger was directed at me for ceding priority. I ignored her and pulled in behind. 800 metres up the road I'm still behind the driver of the same vehicle and he politely slows to let a pedestrian cross as the traffic light ahead was red. I resisted the temptation to undertake, gurn and gesticulate like a windmill at the passenger because I’m (generally) not a cockwomble.


----------



## DWiggy (26 Aug 2014)

Damn forgot my mugguard, looks like a wet bum ride home :/


----------



## confusedcyclist (26 Aug 2014)

Got my first KOM this morning, quickly followed by another on the next street. I think this 3 day weekend meant my legs were ready and raring to go. Hoping for a few PBs on my return journey too. Also, will hopefully be getting my new Giant Defy 1 later this week. Cannot wait to give it a go


----------



## DWiggy (26 Aug 2014)

confusedcyclist said:


> Got my first KOM this morning, quickly followed by another on the next street. I think this 3 day weekend meant my legs were ready and raring to go. Hoping for a few PBs on my return journey too. Also, will hopefully be getting my new Giant Defy 1 later this week. Cannot wait to give it a go


Great feeling getting your first KOM!! ...until you get "the Email" telling you that you have lost it by x seconds!!


----------



## Bike_Me (26 Aug 2014)

Interesting morning...

First my chain slips behind my cassette as I was cycling, only just saved myself from falling. Then spent a good 30min trying to unjam my chain but bugger got nice and snug in my cassette. Threw in the towel and decided to take it to my local bike shop.

Bike chain freed, bike spoke slightly bent and wheel untrued but booked in for a service, I continued on my merry way to work. Only to be knocked down by a cab driver... luckily wasnt hurt and bike seemingly undamaged. Will be getting it inspected tomorrow..


----------



## confusedcyclist (26 Aug 2014)

DWiggy said:


> Great feeling getting your first KOM!! ...until you get "the Email" telling you that you have lost it by x seconds!!


I held second place for quite some time, so fingers crossed. It's a tricky road to get a KOM on, at least during rush hours due to slowing cars etc! No doubt the previous leader will be furious and heading over after dark!


----------



## confusedcyclist (26 Aug 2014)

Bike_Me said:


> Interesting morning...
> 
> First my chain slips behind my cassette as I was cycling, only just saved myself from falling. Then spent a good 30min trying to unjam my chain but bugger got nice and snug in my cassette. Threw in the towel and decided to take it to my local bike shop.
> 
> Bike chain freed, bike spoke slightly bent and wheel untrued but booked in for a service, I continued on my merry way to work. Only to be knocked down by a cab driver... luckily wasnt hurt and bike seemingly undamaged. Will be getting it inspected tomorrow..


Bad luck comes in threes, keep an eye out!


----------



## Bike_Me (26 Aug 2014)

confusedcyclist said:


> Bad luck comes in threes, keep an eye out!



hahaha I hoping the third is this rain... or this cold I can't seem to shake...


----------



## Drago (26 Aug 2014)

Got up at 5am, refreshed and ready for an invigorating ride to work.

Pulled open the blinds and saw the weather, decided that was maybe too invigorating.

So went back to bed, got up at 6am refreshed and ready for an invogorating drive to work in my pick up truck.







Yes, I'm a wimp. sorry.


----------



## Hop3y (26 Aug 2014)

Had a great and horrible commute home in the same trip. I was feeling excellent, energetic and fast so I knew I'd probably KOM my commute.

An old lady pushed me off the bike on the canal as I was going under a bridge. She was on one side and shouted 'there's a child at the other side.' I stopped and walked the bike past her and got back on and she pushed my arm causing me to fall off. My chain came off too. Stupid b1nt.

Check out my 6.9 km Ride on Strava: http://app.strava.com/activities/185580899


----------



## donnydave (26 Aug 2014)

Going VERY slowly on shared use path, I'm on the left hand side (road side) of the path. Did I say I was going slowly? Well, just in case, I was going slowly behind a couple of other cyclists going equally slowly. Few peds straggled out on right hand side of path. Everyone seems to have worked out bikes left, peds right and we might just get through this alive if we carry on working as a team. Quite impressed with humanity at this point, its better than normal.

Woman walking her bike towards me decides she wants to cross the road. Glances over her shoulder at the road behind her (which I was surprised at, tricked me into thinking she had half a brain cell) then walked smartly across the path and shoved her front wheel into my back wheel. No damage done, as I was going very slowly. In fairness she did sheepishly say "ooops, sorry". I think I said something condescending and northern like "wake up duck"

Note: slowness emphasised for people on bike forums who never believe that you were actually going slowly and instead fly off the handle about people racing at inappropriate speeds down shared use pavements and try to suggest that it was the cyclists fault (not any of my threads, was reading through some old threads on this site and others and was amazed at how often people willfully ignore whats been posted to trot out the same tired old nonsense over and over again).

Oh, and then there was the guy who reversed out his driveway then stopped along a row of parked cars to chat to someone walking along the pavement.. He had stopped in the middle of the road, not pulled up to the kerb so I decided to go for the gap. I had stopped to assess what the hell was going on so I set off slowly. I could see the pedestrian with his head down in the window, bobbing around in conversation so (wrongly) assumed they were still chatting. Of course as soon as I get alongside Chatty then decides to move off, but not in a straight line, which would have been fine. He moved closer to the parked cars and squashed me so I had to do some top skidz. I know, I know, partly my fault. Should have just waited, or skipped up onto the pavement on the other side, or rang my bell, shouted, rammed his car etc but he set off without checking his mirror thingies.

The general public, that is - people in general, get me right down at times.

In other news, my tea and coffee consumption has been reaching ridiculous levels recently so today was the first day drinking only water. I don't think its affected my mood too much.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Aug 2014)

Very hard work today, this morning was very windy and damp, tonight was even windier but sunny.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (26 Aug 2014)

You know you're no fair-weather commuter when your sinuses are bunged, head throbbing, nose streaming; your legs ache and have no strength at all...and you still overtake everyone on the morning commute.....


OK...well, that was the morning. Luckily at work had a bike warranty repair that needed my home workshop facilities and tools, which gave me an excuse to leave bike at work and take a company car home....


----------



## Hop3y (27 Aug 2014)

Cold but sunny this morning - took it easy on the commute in. 

Only thing to note this morning was a dog walking itself on the canal.

http://www.strava.com/activities/185897368


----------



## MisterStan (27 Aug 2014)

Normal run in today, busway was very quiet as were the roads. 

Chilly too!


----------



## Simontm (27 Aug 2014)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> You know you're no fair-weather commuter when your sinuses are bunged, head throbbing, nose streaming; your legs ache and have no strength at all...and you still overtake everyone on the morning commute.....
> 
> .



That was me this morning - except I had to use the down slope for the overtaking bit


----------



## apb (27 Aug 2014)

perfect weather for cycling this morning. Very calm, sunny and crisp.


----------



## confusedcyclist (27 Aug 2014)

Really enjoyed my trip in today, but some a-hole had to spoil it... Used my Air Zound in anger for the first time today.

I was turning right at traffic lights, oncoming traffic has red light while I was turning and I just about made it through as it changed amber, definitely not red as I passed the junction. Moron in a minibus revving at lights opposite me can't bear to wait for me to pass before screaching off at the green, turning left onto the same street as me. Close passes to my right and cuts me up to turn into an alley right in front of me, I had my head down slogging away as it's a big hill and almost rode right into the van. The idiot blatantly stopped in my path to annoy me, must be because I held him/her up for 3 whole seconds while turning at the light.

What's the rush! They were clearly suprised by the air horn, and retaliated with blasting on theirs for easily 10 seconds or more, simply shouted "get a grip!"


----------



## potsy (27 Aug 2014)

apb said:


> perfect weather for cycling this morning. Very calm, sunny and crisp.


Crisp, that's the word I was looking for this morning on the ride in 

That's 2 out of my 4 working days done on the bike, an improvement on recent weeks at least


----------



## apb (27 Aug 2014)

potsy said:


> Crisp, that's the word I was looking for this morning on the ride in
> 
> That's 2 out of my 4 working days done on the bike, an improvement on recent weeks at least



i like crisps.

sorry, what are we talking about?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Aug 2014)

A tad chilly this morning but at least the wind seems to have dropped. 

Very misty in places which resulted in one hairy moment. Going down a hill which I normally hit 40mph without effort, straight into the mist this morning, glasses instantly were useless and I couldn't see the handlebars never mind the road, anchored on the brakes and hoped there was nothing coming behind or in front of me.

Also the cree front light was back on the bike for the first time since the winter, left it on for the full ride due to the intermittent nature of the mist


----------



## SimonJKH (27 Aug 2014)

donnydave said:


> I could see the pedestrian with his head down in the window, bobbing around in conversation so (wrongly) assumed they were still chatting. Of course as soon as I get alongside Chatty then decides to move off, but not in a straight line, which would have been fine. He moved closer to the parked cars and squashed me so I had to do some top skidz. I know, I know, partly my fault. Should have just waited, or skipped up onto the pavement on the other side, or rang my bell, shouted, rammed his car etc but he set off without checking his mirror thingies.
> 
> The general public, that is - people in general, get me right down at times.



I know EXACTLY how you feel!


----------



## EthelF (27 Aug 2014)

The loons were out in force this morning. First, an overtake on a bridge which would have been fine on a straight road with clear sightlines, but not so good given the blind bend at the end. Fortunately no oncoming traffic, so I'll never know if the driver would have opted for the head on crash or the sideways cyclist crush. Either way, the traffic light just ahead was red, and as I passed him I glanced down at him. Shocking, I know. The next thing he is shouting abuse at me. I ignore him. Lights change, I'm turning right, he straight on, as he passes he hurls more abuse. Charming. Still, when he wakes up tomorrow he will still be an idiot, so his problem really.

A few minutes later a tipper driver tries to left hook 3 cyclists at a junction. But that's hardly newsworthy. Failed due to his own ineptitude.

More soberingly, the Westminster end of Embankment was cordoned off, with a tipper truck at the junction with a mangled scooter wedged under its front bumper. At least the scooter was lying saddle-forward, so hopefully the rider(s) avoided getting run over. Ambulances were on the scene.


----------



## Drago (27 Aug 2014)

A decent enough commute. Still recovering from illness and my fitness is still a little frayed, but I'm back down close to the half hour mark for my commute, which is pleasing. Most importantly I enjoyed it.


----------



## GrasB (28 Aug 2014)

Just lay down the power, that is all. Oh sorry... did I just make your SCR attempt look like an uphill brake test


----------



## Hop3y (28 Aug 2014)

Saw a heron on the canal this morning - makes a nice change to the usual rats.


----------



## Origamist (28 Aug 2014)

Nice morning.

Have to slalom through the canal path to avoid the swan and duck shoot - it's big, green and everywhere!


----------



## confusedcyclist (28 Aug 2014)

Origamist said:


> Nice morning.
> 
> Have to slalom through the canal path to avoid the swan and duck **** - it's big, green and everywhere!


Mudguards might come in handy...


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (28 Aug 2014)

Yes it was bird poo and not a big raindrop running through the vents in my helmet


----------



## G3CWI (28 Aug 2014)

Driver failed to stop on a roundabout today. His 10m skid was impressive. Earned his one finger salute from me in fine style. Half asleep I expect. He didn't see me - but then again he didn't look.


----------



## Spartak (28 Aug 2014)

Rain clouds were gathering as I set off lunchtime & crikey did it rain, as I nearer Bristol on the old railway track the heavens opened, took shelter along with two other cyclists under a road bridge.
It started to ease off & with time being an issue I pressed on, by the time I was riding under the Clifton Suspension Bridge it had stopped & blue sky was appearing 8-)
Cycle gear now hanging up drying ready for tonights ride home !


----------



## Hacienda71 (28 Aug 2014)

As I cycled home from the office for lunch and a dental appointment some wag decided to shout "get a job" at me as he drove past. I was going to shout back get a bike you lazy fecker but the moment had passed.


----------



## Exile (28 Aug 2014)

Fast commute in, slower home. Less windy than yesterday, and not as cold first thing. Chippy at lunch in exchange for oiling the chain on a colleagues bike, "Grease for oil" is apparently a fair exchange at the moment and I'm more than happy with that.

After getting home I realised I'd ticked over a milestone today as total distance this year now stands at 1,004.1 miles. Should be able to push for 1,500 before the year's out, I reckon


----------



## confusedcyclist (29 Aug 2014)

Well, first commute on the road bike this morning, was wobbly and definitely very different feel to it with the shifters, took the whole journey to get used to which way to move the levers to shift! Though I did manage a couple of PBs on strava. Presumably lots more comming, will be interesting to see how the gearing compares to my MTB as there are some STEEP hills on the way home...

Only one incident approaching a mini roundabout, but actually my fault for once.
I was holding on to the hoods and didn't reach far enough down to my front brake, so most of braking power came from the rear wheel resulting in an embarrassing skid into the roundabout out in front of a car, fortunately for me it was travelling slow... definitely need to tone it down a bit until I am more used to using the bike... no club runs for me this weekend despite my good intentions!


----------



## w00hoo_kent (29 Aug 2014)

Had a guy in a Merc pull out on me from a side street this morning, fortunately I'd seen him coming up to the junction a bit fast and judged he wasn't going to stop so had slid out toward primary and he missed me by a foot or so, still far too close and rather than just shout and ride on I turned the bike 180 after him. He pulled straight over, window wound down and gave the classic word for word "sorry mate, I didn't see you." I suggested he pay more attention next time, told him he scared the shoot out of me, and he said he'd scared himself too. Thanked him for not hitting me and went on my way. All surprisingly amicable although I'd prefer if it hadn't happened at all...


----------



## Drago (29 Aug 2014)

Good ride in, with the wind behind me much of the way. Beasted my PB on on segment, and bettered a Chief Inspectors PB on another (I can feel my career slipping away...!). I'm hoping the promised light rain won't have arrived when it's time to ride home at 11.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (1 Sep 2014)

Heavy legs this morning after a 112 miler yesterday. Still, a nice ride, light drizzle in places kept me cool too. September has no holidays in it for me so should be a decent mileage month at last.


----------



## Beebo (1 Sep 2014)

traffic was heavy this morning, and the schools arent back yet.


----------



## Origamist (1 Sep 2014)

Ditto on the heavier traffic.

Rainy and grey this morning in Cheshire, but the wind has died down a bit and it looks to be brightening up for the rest of the week...


----------



## BSRU (1 Sep 2014)

Hooray, first commute/ride for ages due to family holiday, August a bit of a disaster cycling wise but that will teach me to concentrate so much time off in the same month.
Drizzly and dark this morning but an extremely enjoyable 33km ride in.


----------



## harveymt (1 Sep 2014)

Interesting last week in cycling. Last Wednesday I headed down to the gym from work and got a great run down. Smashed a PB for a segment on Strava to end up 8th overall. 5 of the 7 above me are pro riders who must have set the times when over for the Giro on practice runs. I even beat three pro riders, I'm looking at you Jussi Veikkanen! The remarkable slow down in the following segments was NOT due to me being wrecked rather I slowed down to take in the applause for my power and technique and to inspire the onlooking masses.

The shine was rather taken off when a 4x4 nearly side swiped me as I about to turn right. Not quite sure where he thought he was going. I had signaled my intention to turn right and was moving into the lane to do so when he overtook me on my right and then immediately moved in causing me to have to brake sharply. Why he needed to I don't know as 2 secs and I would have been out of his way. Going to get a camera for Christmas as these types of incidences seem increasingly common or maybe I'm just cycling more. A record of my sweary rants and mumblings at bad driving should be worth a lol at the very least.

Weird noises out of the bike on Thursday. Had a check of the bike on way home and there was a broken spoke. I removed that but the noise was still there. Closer inspection at home revealed what I think are cracks around the rear spoke nipples. So new wheels orderd. Went for R501s. I want to see how I get on with 20/24 spokes compared to the stock Triban's 32.

They'll not be here till later in the week so driving for a few days. I normally go in later in the morning to avoid the traffic but want to be in for 8 all this week and going at that time means driving is at least as long as cycling it. Took 30 mins this morning compared to the usual 25 on the bike.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Sep 2014)

BBC weather forecast yesterday said we was going to have a warm and dry week, so obviously it rained on me this morning, at least they got the warm bit right and the wind was a lot lighter as well.


----------



## fossyant (1 Sep 2014)

Wet one. Cracked out the Altura Varium as it was too warm for waterproofs. 

Suffered a deflation in West Didsbury. 10 mins down time only. 

New wheels with annodised brake surface now have no coating and down to the alloy like they should be.


----------



## dave r (1 Sep 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Heavy legs this morning after a 112 miler yesterday. Still, a nice ride, light drizzle in places kept me cool too. September has no holidays in it for me so should be a decent mileage month at last.



Same problem here, only 94 miles yesterday but legs a bit dead this morning, dry start to this mornings commute, half way to work it lashed it down, first time in a very long time worked the first half hour of the shift in wet trousers, at home time tonight I put my jacket on and it was still cold and damp from this morning, soon dried out though.


----------



## Exile (1 Sep 2014)

Wet this morning waited for a break in the weather and one came. Result! Five minutes later it was bucketing it down again so I got wet. Sun came out just as I got to my desk. At least it was dry on the way home. 

Pushed to catch up with a RLJ'er and finally latched back on to him a mile up the road. Not bad going considering he over half a minute to put some distance between us. Sometimes I just feel the need to prove it got them nowhere compared to stopping and waiting.


----------



## potsy (1 Sep 2014)

Woke up, saw the drizzle, went back to bed, maybe tomorrow


----------



## avsd (1 Sep 2014)

potsy said:


> Woke up, saw the drizzle, went back to bed, maybe tomorrow



My initial reaction was _*'wimp'*_ then I read the "completed 2348 of 4000 miles. The word _*'wise'*_ seem a much more appropriate adjective


----------



## Spartak (2 Sep 2014)

Early commute for me this morning 0430, nice conditions too, clear skies & very little wind.
Managed a Strava PB on the Avonmouth bridge, due to me chasing & passing a cyclist on a 'battery assisted' bike.


----------



## MisterStan (2 Sep 2014)

A lovely morning for a ride. Like the first day of spring, except the crops have all been harvested already, but you know what I mean. 
Fairly quiet on the Busway this morning, still collected a few scalps though! 
Only one very close pass by a guy in a white van, proper shocked me he was that close, so I left him at some traffic lights with both his mirrors folded in. Twunt.


----------



## Nocode (2 Sep 2014)

Damp, dark and dreary start to the day. Contemplating sticking a front light on the bike it was that dreary when I left at 6.30am.

Pretty uneventful commute, except nearly got my arm taken-off by a moped with L plates when signalling to turn right. Was riding in the primary position, coming-up to right turn, shoulder checked, perhaps waited 5 secs then stuck right arm out to signal - moped whizzes past overtaking me before cutting in 25 yards up ahead due to a traffic island. Pretty certain that would've hurt had they connected with my arm.


----------



## BSRU (2 Sep 2014)

Foggy/misty plus chilly this morning and the schools are back, still a pleasant commute in.


----------



## apb (2 Sep 2014)

nice commute, a little overcast but still in shorts and T. Apparently we are going to have an Indian summer here and it's going to be nice until November.


----------



## MisterStan (2 Sep 2014)

apb said:


> nice commute, a little overcast but still in shorts and T. Apparently we are going to have an Indian summer here and it's going to be nice until November.


Well if last night was anything to go by, it's more like a Bangladeshi summer. Proper monsoon weather!


----------



## apb (2 Sep 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Well if last night was anything to go by, it's more like a Bangladeshi summer. Proper monsoon weather!



that's no good. it's been nice up here.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Sep 2014)

First the schools are back in my neck of the woods... and fekking hell it was noticeable.


----------



## GrasB (2 Sep 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Well if last night was anything to go by, it's more like a Bangladeshi summer. Proper monsoon weather!


Allegedly that was this weeks rain quota... so always carry wet weather gear for the rest of the week.


----------



## MisterStan (2 Sep 2014)

apb said:


> that's no good. it's been nice up here.


Today we have blue sky and sunshine. Gotta love the weather in this country!


----------



## w00hoo_kent (2 Sep 2014)

Ride in started a bit chilly, but ended warm. Supposed to be nice out today but still glad I had the arm warmers coming in.


----------



## Simontm (2 Sep 2014)

Had the day off yesterday so missed the rain - walked in it up to the Royal Observatory instead! 

Noticeable increase in idiots - had more near misses this morning then the entire month before. 

Best one was crossing a junction, green light, when a car decided to turn right immediately in front of me (into my path) as I was cycling straight on. 

One skidded emergency stop and a few deletives later...from her hand gestures, I presume she thought she had priority when turning right across a road.

It was also coupled with a glare at the driver behind who hooted then quickly gestured that he meant the car in front and not me


----------



## Origamist (2 Sep 2014)

Went with arm-warmers and was glad I did. 7C when I set off – not long before the toe covers go on (it is autumn after all!).

A really annoying temp traffic light nr Lower Peover - 4 way bloody stop and I keep just missing the green phasing. 0.4 mile detour tonight!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (2 Sep 2014)

Felt a bit nippy for the first 15 miles then began to warm up. On a long straight section with the sun behind me I notice a long thin shadow moving about, just about reaching my front wheel. Gauging how long my shadow was I thought, aye aye someones attempting to scalp me. Without looking over my shoulder I knock it down the cassette one in prep for a nice race..... then a Tipper Transit complete with sweeping brush and tools poking out the top goes by..... doh


----------



## Exile (2 Sep 2014)

Clear and sunny on the way in. Warm enough to go short sleeved, even. Fairly smooth run in, though the amount of traffic told me school's back before I even saw a child.

If it stays dry and sunny, I might take a scenic detour on the way home.


----------



## donnydave (2 Sep 2014)

Very wet yesterday! I waited for a dry spell and made a dash for it, all I managed to do was put off my journey home until the rain was _really_ bad!

Lovely this morning though, nice and sunny. My usual danger black spot, blind corner in Willingham. A van was behind me, I could hear his tyres rumbling over the cats eyes. 30 yards before the corner someone came round the other way so I thought, ah no need to move over and block him, there's someone coming and at that moment there was a wet drain cover so I thought I'd just stay in secondary. Wrong choice! I should have learned by now to always always take primary and never assume the person behind isn't going to do something daft! I can't bunny hop so just had to scrape along the kerb. They turned off about 30 seconds later. Gahhhhhhh!


----------



## Hop3y (2 Sep 2014)

Felt fine on the bike this morning and got my 2nd best commute into work speed wise. Felt like I was going to faint when I got to my desk - stuffed my face all day and still feel the same. Not looking forward to the ride home!


----------



## Maylian (2 Sep 2014)

Just finished cycling uphill and had a cyclist go past me (presuming he had been drafting). A little further round the corner and I've got my breath back and go past them again around a roundabout but then hit a red light. Said cyclist hops the pavement to run it then turns off before I can catch up.

So I know I can beat them but pretty sure it doesn't count as a scalp since it wasn't road legal? Also this is how I make commuting more interesting if I can't extend the ride due to weather or time restraints.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Sep 2014)

avsd said:


> My initial reaction was _*'wimp'*_ then I read the "completed 2348 of 4000 miles. The word _*'wise'*_ seem a much more appropriate adjective



Your initial reaction was correct, he lives in Manchester, if he doesn't ride in the rain he will never get out


----------



## fossyant (2 Sep 2014)

Bit nippy first thing. Waiting at some lights with another cyclist, when a fella on his MTB goes screaming through on red. Turn to look at the other cyclist and say 'there are some right f'ing idiots out', he agreed.

Out near Whalley Range and going down Wilbraham by the tram track works, I pull away from the lights when a guy in his Q5 roars past, but realises the road's narrowing again and I'm on his inside. Give him 'the look' and he backs off and stays behind me for 600 yards through the road works. He then shoots past to be stopped at another set of lights. I pull up behind. Lights change to green and he's faffing about on his phone, so I filter past. He then has to wait again behind me ! Oh dear. Cyclist 2, Q5 0


----------



## confusedcyclist (2 Sep 2014)

Simontm said:


> Had the day off yesterday so missed the rain - walked in it up to the Royal Observatory instead!
> 
> Noticeable increase in idiots - had more near misses this morning then the entire month before.
> 
> ...


Exact same scenrio happened to me this morning, to make it worse I tailed the offending car for 10 minutes, pulling out in a dangerous manner getting them absolutely nowhere, drivers eyes glued firmly forward. Sodding cowards...


----------



## Hop3y (3 Sep 2014)

So yesterday morning I felt so light headed, but got better as the day at work went on. I need to do it more often as I got a KOM on the way home which I thought I'd never get. 
http://www.strava.com/activities/188838799

Todays commute was a crisp!
http://www.strava.com/activities/189138808


----------



## BSRU (3 Sep 2014)

A misty but warmish commute in this morning, very nice and hopefully the sun will come out later.


----------



## MisterStan (3 Sep 2014)

Foggy start today, mild with it too. Was contemplating arm and knee warmers when I looked out of the window before I left. Glad I didn't put them on though!
Caught up with @mangid on the busway too!


----------



## mangid (3 Sep 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Foggy start today, mild with it too. Was contemplating arm and knee warmers when I looked out of the window before I left. Glad I didn't put them on though!
> Caught up with @mangid on the busway too!



Twas chilly when I started so, 3/4 and arm warmers led to me being extremely sweaty when I got in after the the Stan induced blast down the busway.

Nice to see so many people on the Busway


----------



## MisterStan (3 Sep 2014)

mangid said:


> Twas chilly when I started so, 3/4 and arm warmers led to me being extremely sweaty when I got in after the the Stan induced blast down the busway.
> 
> Nice to see so many people on the Busway


I think that's the busiest i've seen it in the mornings for a long while - not even a nice sunny day either!


----------



## Origamist (3 Sep 2014)

Much warmer this morning 14C when I left. The traffic is now back to busy, pre-holiday levels and my speed is down. Nice to see the lollipop men and women out again though...


----------



## confusedcyclist (3 Sep 2014)

Yep, really busy this morning, slowing me down considerably, however getting there much quicker than the cars as usual


----------



## hennbell (3 Sep 2014)

I passed some road kill on the way to work, either a dog or a coyote. I just hope it gets cleaned up before I ride home.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (3 Sep 2014)

Today was just perfect weather and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Ganymede (3 Sep 2014)

I was hareing back to the pub at 8.40pm to make it before the kitchen closed - on the darkest, narrowest lane there was a truck behind me so I stood up on the pedals and put on a spurt - let him past at the junction where I realised it was a supermarket delivery van, nice wave from the driver. One small hill later and I came across him dawdling along trying to spot house names with a torch (it's all farms and cottages). I can help you! I cried, and directed him to the tiny obscure off-the-road dwelling he wanted. Then I rode away like the knight in shining armour I truly was, and got a damn fine dinner at the Scrote and Windbag to celebrate my bro-in-law's birthday. Hurrah!


----------



## summerdays (3 Sep 2014)

After a pleasant month off, it was back to commuting today.went better than expected even managing a PB on strava. However Bristol city council have surface dressed part of my commute (I did know they had) but it's now two weeks since they did and they haven't reinstated the lines on the road. Rather weird at a traffic light, and especially when I was joining the main road with a green light, and suddenly realising the car coming from my left didn't stop at the non existant line despite the red light!

Later on the way home, again the same section, I was trying to turn right across the main road, with heavy traffic coming towards me including an overtaking moped when a van stopped to let me through, and the nice moped. Strangely I had had a conversation with someone earlier in the day about that senario with an undertaking cyclist, and who would be to blame, and sure enough I had to give way to a cyclist. Hopefully I would have thought of that anyway without the conversation!


----------



## Hop3y (4 Sep 2014)

Second commute with the Garmin Edge 200 this morning - looking at that speedo does make you try and go faster...


----------



## mangid (4 Sep 2014)

Rear tyre is pretty cut up, so of course, trundling along and pssttt. Repaired and on my way, no trial or tribulations with the CO2, but half a mile down the road, stinging pain from inside left glove. Look down, and Fire Ants crawling over the back, shake them of, but stinging continue. Stop, take glove off, and look inside, yep more Fire Ants.

It dangerous out there folks.


----------



## Hop3y (4 Sep 2014)

mangid said:


> Rear tyre is pretty cut up, so of course, trundling along and pssttt. Repaired and on my way, no trial or tribulations with the CO2, but half a mile down the road, stinging pain from inside left glove. Look down, and Fire Ants crawling over the back, shake them of, but stinging continue. Stop, take glove off, and look inside, yep more Fire Ants.
> 
> It dangerous out there folks.



Cambridge is a jungle


----------



## jagman.2003 (4 Sep 2014)

For National 'Cycle to Work Day' I commuted in with colleagues. 7 of us in the group. 
Made a change.
Certainly had a significant road presence when working as a group.


----------



## Arjimlad (4 Sep 2014)

More like Notional Cycle to Work Day round here. I saw no more cyclists than usual for September. The summer holiday riders have got back into their cars. 

It's all very odd as the roads around Bradley Stoke/Aztec West are even more congested due to police activities over the M4 concerning the NATO summit.


----------



## harveymt (4 Sep 2014)

I drove in today. Lone wolf's like me don't conform to National Days of Anything.

Plus I'm waiting on a new wheelset.


----------



## Ganymede (4 Sep 2014)

harveymt said:


> I drove in today. Lone wolf's like me don't conform to National Days of Anything.
> 
> Plus I'm waiting on a new wheelset.


You _rebel_.


----------



## confusedcyclist (4 Sep 2014)

My brand new cateye volt 300 light immediately fell from the handlebars this morning, having not understood the clip mechanism completey after fitting last night. It (not me) was almost squished by a bus as it rolled behind me on the road. Dinged the paintwork, but still working fine, phew!


----------



## Ganymede (4 Sep 2014)

A female neighbour got off the train at the same time as me. Saw me unlocking my bike. "Oh Ganymede, would you like a lift?" Er, no. Thanks. Got m'bike...

Had a lovely ride home.


----------



## hennbell (4 Sep 2014)

hennbell said:


> I passed some road kill on the way to work, either a dog or a coyote. I just hope it gets cleaned up before I ride home.


 
Really impressive job from city worker, road kill was gone in less than 4 hours. I wonder how they handle such things?
Dead gopher on the road no one picks it up and we try to avoid running over it, bigger animal it gets cleaned up.

How big an animal does it take to get the city to clean it up? Who do you call?


----------



## donnydave (4 Sep 2014)

My dad recently had a right bit of bother getting rid of a dead sheep. RSPCA, local council and DEFRA all telling him to call someone else. In the end a defra vet told him to quote some particular legislation and mention the local newspaper to the council and someone came within 2 hours


----------



## DrLex (4 Sep 2014)

donnydave said:


> […] told him to quote some particular legislation[…]



I'm guessing that it was either a reference to the HA 1980 or the EPA 1990, and not s.69 of SOA 2003...


----------



## confusedcyclist (4 Sep 2014)

hennbell said:


> Really impressive job from city worker, road kill was gone in less than 4 hours. I wonder how they handle such things?
> Dead gopher on the road no one picks it up and we try to avoid running over it, bigger animal it gets cleaned up.
> 
> How big an animal does it take to get the city to clean it up? Who do you call?


It wasn't your local authority, it was picked up by a hungry family!


----------



## Spartak (5 Sep 2014)

Warm ride into work this morning - garden thermometer was ready 17 degrees when I left at 0420 !
Took a more unlit route than normal to try out my newly acquired Hope Vision front light.
Worked very well along dark lanes giving me a good tract of light even on the middle setting & with its quoted battery life seems to be a good purchase 8-)


----------



## martint235 (5 Sep 2014)

Quite cool in the Riverside park this morning. Also I think today may have been the last commute without lights! Bugger where did the summer go??


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (5 Sep 2014)

Misty and eerily quiet this morning. Down one section I went for about 4 miles listening to the sound of absolutely nothing, 'twas bootiful.


----------



## Hop3y (5 Sep 2014)

Got a lift in, the first time in 2 months. Gutted - but it means I can take the bike away as we're going camping this weekend! 

Woo


----------



## BSRU (5 Sep 2014)

Another good commute, dull and overcast but warm and dry.

Classic "must get in front muppetry" this morning, me doing about 32mph(downhill) in a 30mph zone with cockwomble driver attempting to overtake me as we approach a narrowing of the road(car parked on opposite of the road).
The cockwomble overtakes me, giving me road position advice, and 100 metres later turns left into a dead end

Later a guy on a learner moped trying to justify the illegal use of a bus and bicycle only right turn, no idea what he said.


----------



## smutchin (5 Sep 2014)

So, you' re in your car, approaching this junction. It's a narrow road, and a blind bend, and there's a cyclist (i.e. me) ahead of you, signalling to turn right and already moving out towards the centre of the road. What do you do? 







You overtake, of course. 

FFS.


----------



## Hop3y (5 Sep 2014)

hennbell said:


> Really impressive job from city worker, road kill was gone in less than 4 hours. I wonder how they handle such things?
> Dead gopher on the road no one picks it up and we try to avoid running over it, bigger animal it gets cleaned up.
> 
> How big an animal does it take to get the city to clean it up? Who do you call?



Ghostbusters. Sorry.


----------



## Ganymede (5 Sep 2014)

Took the bike on the train we me today as I was meeting someone at Rotherhithe and thought I'd pootle along by the river. All very nice, except when I got there I found out they thought I was coming next Friday so they weren't there. Pootled back to London Bridge, got back on train. Meh. But the river looked wonderful as usual.


----------



## hennbell (5 Sep 2014)

Saw a snake on the road today, just a Garter snake but still a snake.


----------



## Exile (6 Sep 2014)

Planned for a quick dart this evening, was changed and unlocking the bike by just gone five past five. All was going well. Then I noticed something looked off about the front end of the bike. Somebody, for reasons known only to themselves, had unhooked the noodle on my front brakes. Cue a thorough inspection of the bike from nose to tail. 

Didn't find anything else as dangerous, but it's not the first time bikes parked at work have been tampered with this week, but it's certainly escalated from Monday's antics of making changes to seat post heights. That fell well at the "prank" end of the scale, whereas disconnecting brakes and damaging tyres (not on my bike, but a couple of the lads have had blow-outs from suspiciously neat looking sidewall damage) is getting to be less of a laughing matter. Reported it to the building reception, who will pass it on to someone else, who'll pass it on to someone else, and we know exactly how much will get done...

Once I was on the roads, everything seemed fine, no drivers tried to kill me, although one oncoming taxi didn't quite give way through a narrowed bit of road when I had priority, but what's new there? I'm just a cyclist, after all


----------



## summerdays (6 Sep 2014)

Exile said:


> Planned for a quick dart this evening, was changed and unlocking the bike by just gone five past five. All was going well. Then I noticed something looked off about the front end of the bike. Somebody, for reasons known only to themselves, had unhooked the noodle on my front brakes. Cue a thorough inspection of the bike from nose to tail.


That's not funny at all, if work don't do anything is it worth calling in the police, even if it's only to have a look around and hopefully make the person realise it's a serious matter? Is the bike locked up within the work premises so that it has to be a work colleague?


----------



## palinurus (7 Sep 2014)

Looking good for tomorrow's ride in, I'm thinking up early for a mostly off-road commute.


----------



## Exile (7 Sep 2014)

summerdays said:


> That's not funny at all, if work don't do anything is it worth calling in the police, even if it's only to have a look around and hopefully make the person realise it's a serious matter? Is the bike locked up within the work premises so that it has to be a work colleague?



Generally the building management (it's a multi-company site) are pretty receptive to those who cycle in, so fingers crossed the cynicism in my last post is totally unfounded. We might even get the secure cage we were promised around the bike stands. I'll be checking with the building manager tomorrow to make sure the issue has been passed along.

I think it's probably someone who works in the building myself. The bikes are locked up in the car park so it's not entirely secure, but they're tucked away some ways away from the entrance and can't be seen from the road. Anyway, I doubt someone off the street would be able to walk across the car park without being noticed, especially as I've been challenged doing the same before now as the company I work for has a casual dress code, and jeans/t-shirts aren't all that common across the building. It only seems to be us and a PPI claims company who moved in a month or two ago which don't insist on shirts and smart trousers.

Just have to see how it plays out. If anything happens this week though I think we'll be needing the local police involved.


----------



## MisterStan (8 Sep 2014)

Lovely morning today; cool but sunny. Had the pleasure of @kevin_cambs_uk 's company for most of the commute.


----------



## DWiggy (8 Sep 2014)

Stunning morning, even stopped to take a pic although the resulting photo doesn't do it justice, fog + sunrise = an awesome combination


----------



## Simontm (8 Sep 2014)

Very nice and dull commute for a change aside one biddy turning out in front of me - why do those turning left look left and not right? very odd. Anyhoo, lovely, quiet and misty and just me debating whether I should have worn long sleeves.

My 99p light made a leap for freedom tho but at least I grabbed the expensive things from the wreckage - the batteries!


----------



## BSRU (8 Sep 2014)

Started off overcast and cold, even some dense mist(almost fog) out in the countryside.
Gradually warmed up and the sun even made an appearance.
Almost witnessed a crash, a driver turning right across cars going straight on at some traffic lights.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Sep 2014)

Blimey it was cold this morning, nearly turned back to get a skull cap!

Once the sun came up it was brilliant sunshine, blue skies and a fair bit of mist


----------



## ianrauk (8 Sep 2014)

Was just under 9degs this morning with pockets of fog/mist. Still went with the s/s top as thought once I get moving i'll peddle just that little bit faster and would soon warm up... and it was the case.

Great commute in apart from the school run mums are out in great force and a stupid vespa rider who decided to filter without looking and nearly wiped me out.I had to slam on the anchors. He got a w@nker sign for his stupidity.. he didn't say anything back.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (8 Sep 2014)

Heading out the door the Garmins reading of 4.6 deg was somewhat misleading, at first it didnt feel too cold. A quarter mile in and my first big lungful of air at the top of a climb and the chilliness made its presence known! Boy that was sharp! Pretty nippy all the way in and I know I'll be too warm on the way home due to 2 base layers and a s/s top but hey ho. Got a bit of a challenge going at work with a mate this month for highest mileage in a week. Do I turn it on this week or wait and see what he comes up with over the next couple of days? Hmmmm...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Sep 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Heading out the door the Garmins reading of 4.6 deg was somewhat misleading, at first it didnt feel too cold. A quarter mile in and my first big lungful of air at the top of a climb and the chilliness made its presence known! Boy that was sharp! Pretty nippy all the way in and I know I'll be too warm on the way home due to 2 base layers and a s/s top but hey ho. Got a bit of a challenge going at work with a mate this month for highest mileage in a week. Do I turn it on this week or wait and see what he comes up with over the next couple of days? Hmmmm...



Turn the mileage up straight away and demoralise him from the off would be my tactic.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (8 Sep 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Lovely morning today; cool but sunny. Had the pleasure of @kevin_cambs_uk 's company for most of the commute.


 It was mate, great weather and the chat made it fly by.


----------



## confusedcyclist (8 Sep 2014)

Not a great start to the commute today. A HGV driver deliberately overtook at a pinch point this morning while blasting on his horn. The driver tried to force me off the road/into the back of parked cars, either way I'm not playing games with a HGV so just stopped in the road to let it pass.

He was clearly peeved that I had overtaken him previously (I legitimately used the right lane, in primary) as he pulls away slowly from a set of lights, seems he didn't like the idea that I had got ahead on a decent where I could easily travel with the pace of the other road users.

Absolutely no excuse for that kind of dangerous driving and intimidation. Naturally he got the finger for his troubles 2 minutes later at the next set of red lights, and of course I left him lagging behind in the urban traffic. So called professional drivers should know better.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Sep 2014)

BSRU said:


> Started off overcast and cold, even some dense mist(almost fog) out in the countryside.
> Gradually warmed up and the sun even made an appearance.
> Almost witnessed a crash, a driver turning right across cars going straight on at some traffic lights.



@BSRU I hope you are going to do 27km tonight and get that ticker over 10k. 

EDIT: Just seen your ticker has already gone over 10k


----------



## BSRU (8 Sep 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @BSRU I hope you are going to do 27km tonight and get that ticker over 10k.
> 
> EDIT: Just seen your ticker has already gone over 10k


I normally update late afternoon but today, at lunchtime, I had to change to the car in order to drop off a frame at the LBS.


----------



## Origamist (8 Sep 2014)

Chilly at 6C this morning - was thinking about full fingered gloves, but resisted as it's a slippery slope and knee warmers would be next...


----------



## confusedcyclist (8 Sep 2014)

Origamist said:


> Chilly at 6C this morning - was thinking about full fingered gloves, but resisted as it's a slippery slope and knee warmers would be next...


Already got the knee warmers and arm warmers out... as soon as I can see my breath, they go on... isn't there a good argument that compression helps you get more out of your muscles?


----------



## Simontm (8 Sep 2014)

And contrasting this morning...2 school runs doing turns in the road without caring who was there let alone a cyclist. 1 idiot tried to overtake on a squeeze point and...
Got my 1st "there's a cycle lane there" yay! 

On South Road heading towards the A3, there are calming squeeze points with alternating priority. Unfortunately the idiots haring off said A3 don't care about priority when you are a cyclist. The 1st had the decency to look a bit embarrassed when I pointed at the sign but at the 2nd, some woman shouted out of her window the lane comment.
I shouted back "So what?" Before gesturing about the errors in her ways . Unfortunately I suspect she is now genuinely annoyed that a cyclist didn't use the cycle lane - a lane btw which is absolutely shite and I wouldn't take a mountain bike through let alone my crappy tyres!


----------



## Ganymede (8 Sep 2014)

Hauled my heavy 'bent up a nice steep hill today. I'm looking at Ulcombe Hill next but it's twice as long and equally steep. Maybe not...


----------



## 400bhp (8 Sep 2014)

Not many times now I can do an extended commute in the evening in daylight, so took advantage.

Had a nobber overtake me on a roundabout from lane two that merges into one then has to immediately break as it's a T-junction after 50 yards. Fark it, went on the inside of him and I turned right he was going left. I could her the beeping behind by Duncan Doublechin, presumably he wanted a word. Too late, see ya.


----------



## Rasmus (9 Sep 2014)

First sight of light frost on the fields this morning. Full finger gloves are not far away.


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2014)

Night before last cycling home at midnight I caught sight of odd patches of frost. Was bloody cold in just mitts!


----------



## mangid (9 Sep 2014)

Not quite as cold as yesterday, but some reason the engine never reached tickover. The views over misty fields as the sun came up and the moon went down more than made up for it though.


----------



## Simontm (9 Sep 2014)

Another lovely day with the mist over the Thames making a lovely view - tho how long I can go without a base layer is open for debate - think about end of the month?


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (9 Sep 2014)

A lovely morning to be out and a nice little bit if SCR executed, completing 5 scalps. Gives me a new PB as its the largest amount of people I've seen going in the same direction as me.


----------



## BSRU (9 Sep 2014)

Another lovely slightly chilly and sunny morning, warming up nicely.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Sep 2014)

yep @BSRU had the same weather.
10degs when I left at half past seven. Didn't tale long for me to warm up. Though 10degs is on the cusp of L/S jersey or stick with the S/S.

Saw 3 fixie riders this morning, hardly see any week to week.. must be something in the water that#'s causing them to breed.


----------



## BSRU (9 Sep 2014)

@ianrauk still S/S for me, although in a minority of 1 in Swindon.


----------



## apb (9 Sep 2014)

chilli this morning, so i threw on my £8 Lidl's lightweight cycling jacket. Not only is it not very waterproof, it's not very breathable.


----------



## Origamist (9 Sep 2014)

confusedcyclist said:


> Already got the knee warmers and arm warmers out... as soon as I can see my breath, they go on... isn't there a good argument that compression helps you get more out of your muscles?


 
Yes, I was joking. It's better to layer-up when it's cold as you can slough off clothes if you get too hot.

5C this morning and one kamikaze squirrel to contend with. Also a Subaru doing 60mph + in a 30 - at least he passed me wide...Other than that - great.

Last night, I had a drafter from Ashley to Tatton - after 1.5 miles I flicked my elbow and he did a turn, but his speed dropped. He apologized and blamed it on a two week splurge in NY - I let him draft again through Tatton Park, but the elastic snapped and he could not make it to Knutsford gate. Still, nice to have company and I think I helped him reach his target of a 19mph average....


----------



## MisterStan (9 Sep 2014)

Arm warmers and no base layer this morning - was pretty much perfect. Misty to start, but the sun coming up and burning it off.

Welcome back @martinclive !


----------



## Hop3y (9 Sep 2014)

Got shouted at this morning; The lovely bloke in a car shouted "Get a job".

I was confused.


----------



## Simontm (9 Sep 2014)

Origamist said:


> Yes, I was joking. It's better to layer-up when it's cold as you can slough off clothes if you get too hot.
> 
> 5C this morning and one kamikaze squirrel to contend with..



I almost forgot - some suicidal fox made a dash under my front wheel as I was just heading out.


----------



## confusedcyclist (9 Sep 2014)

Hop3y said:


> Got shouted at this morning; The lovely bloke in a car shouted "Get a job".
> 
> I was confused.


'Get a brain' would have been one of my responses.


----------



## Hop3y (9 Sep 2014)

I used GAFY.


----------



## BSRU (10 Sep 2014)

That was a cold start, felt a little chilly in S/S but soon warmed up.


----------



## Beebo (10 Sep 2014)

conker alert!
They were all over the road this morning, and can be dangerous if you get the caught under a front wheel.
Traffic is well and truely back to usual levels, and it was perfect weather for a S/S top, I was toasty warm by th etime I got into work.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Sep 2014)

Was a Tattoo convention on the A21 this morning.
Myself of course, all sleeved up. Chap I called the Tattoo Man, Upper arms and legs. And another chap who had just the one sleeve.

Bit nippy first thing, 9degs, but sunny, so soon warmed up. 
With the schools back in full swing you can really tell that the crappy drivers are back too.


----------



## Hacienda71 (10 Sep 2014)

Lovely sunny morning here Started feeling back to somewhere near normal after my crash at the weekend. The roadrash hasn't healed but the engine seems to be getting back to usual. 
Was chasing a guy down along Lees Lane near Mottram St Andrew who was going at a good pace. We got stopped at some temporary lights and pulled up beside him. It was Andy Tennant from Madison Genisis. Had at chat with him, nice chap he was off on a hilly ride over the Brickworks to Buxton. Wished each other well and split at the next junction. No closes passes and the traffic wasn't to heavy. All in all a good commute.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Sep 2014)

Full gloves and jacket this morning for me, and need the front light on for about an hour as well now.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (10 Sep 2014)

Cracking commute this morning. Ended up almost 10 minutes earlier than planned so chucked in an bonus 3 miles. Looking forward to the ride home already!


----------



## potsy (10 Sep 2014)

First cycle commute for a couple of weeks this morning, the hills felt like mountains and I seemed to be sweating after a few minutes despite the chilly start, must carry on now and get a few more in before I retire for the winter


----------



## hennbell (10 Sep 2014)

Pile of snow fell in Calgary yesterday, we normally dont get snow until Halloween. Getting my winter gear out just in case.


----------



## Brightski (10 Sep 2014)

Saw 1 car on 7am commute


----------



## apb (10 Sep 2014)

on the way home I snapped the steer tube on the fixie.
R.I.P to the best bike I ever owned. A minutes silence please.


----------



## MisterStan (10 Sep 2014)

Three different motons pulled out on me tonight, within half a mile of each other. If I ever invade a foreign country, or decide to overthrow our government, I will do it using troops on bikes. Seeing as we cyclists are invisible.


----------



## fossyant (10 Sep 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Three different motons pulled out on me tonight, within half a mile of each other. If I ever invade a foreign country, or decide to overthrow our government, I will do it using troops on bikes. Seeing as we cyclists are invisible.



The numpties are indeed out at the minute. Mare of a ride in, and not much better coming home. A guy pulled out on me and a guy on an MTB, I pointed at my glasses, and the lovely man brake tested me and swerved all over the road. At this point I could see a couple of young children in the car, so I loudly said he shouldn't be driving like that with kids in the car. I bet the kids drop him in it with mummy. Class A clown.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Sep 2014)

Needed to pop to another site a couple of miles away from the office today so had the opportunity for three extended commutes today, might have got carried away. Shortest practical routes for cycling would have been 14-15 miles. Did 102.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Sep 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Cracking commute this morning. Ended up almost 10 minutes earlier than planned so chucked in an bonus 3 miles. Looking forward to the ride home already!


How's the mileage race going?


----------



## ianrauk (10 Sep 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Needed to pop to another site a couple of miles away from the office today so had the opportunity for three extended commutes today, might have got carried away. Shortest practical routes for cycling would have been 14-15 miles. Did 102.




Bloody looney!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (10 Sep 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> How's the mileage race going?


It's turned into a non-event at the minute. I've turned in 167 so far this week, the other guy has posted zero! 


Supersuperleeds said:


> Needed to pop to another site a couple of miles away from the office today so had the opportunity for three extended commutes today, might have got carried away. Shortest practical routes for cycling would have been 14-15 miles. Did 102.


I think you may have issues......


----------



## 400bhp (10 Sep 2014)

potsy said:


> First cycle commute for a couple of weeks this morning, the hills felt like mountains and I seemed to be sweating after a few minutes despite the chilly start, must carry on now and get a few more in before I retire for the winter



Too bl00dy right you lazy git

I'm surprised @I like Skol hasn't been bullying you to ride in


----------



## Lilliburlero (10 Sep 2014)

Overtook someone today 

Looked like a college kid, he was riding a Giant. I thought to myself "I can get a win out of this one", I gave it all I had until I got just behind him and then eased off, my hard work paid off as my momentum carried me past with ease


----------



## confusedcyclist (10 Sep 2014)

fossyant said:


> The numpties are indeed out at the minute. Mare of a ride in, and not much better coming home. A guy pulled out on me and a guy on an MTB, I pointed at my glasses, and the lovely man brake tested me and swerved all over the road. At this point I could see a couple of young children in the car, so I loudly said he shouldn't be driving like that with kids in the car. I bet the kids drop him in it with mummy. Class A clown.


Cannot believe someone would do that with their kids in the car!


----------



## Rasmus (11 Sep 2014)

BBC weatherman last night said it would not feel as cold this morning as it has for the last few days. BBC weatherman was wrong...

The sun did start coming through the mist at the end of my commute, so maybe his definition of morning is just different.


----------



## Simontm (11 Sep 2014)

Low cloud here so it was a tad warmer than the past few days...only a tad.

Numpty count: 3 - Two cars go straight through a priority chicane and one overtake.

Actually the overtake was extraordinary. This guy in a Merc comes over to my side of the road to overtake four cars before the Seething Wells lights and squeeze point. I was taking position to turn right into Brighton Road so had do do a little shift leftwards to accommodate the under endowed gentleman who was not going to slow down. 

One person slipstreamed me without a thank you  - feel ashamed 

And got two hello's from cyclists which is unusual to say the least on my route


----------



## MisterStan (11 Sep 2014)

Rasmus said:


> BBC weatherman last night said it would not feel as cold this morning as it has for the last few days. BBC weatherman was wrong...
> 
> The sun did start coming through the mist at the end of my commute, so maybe his definition of morning is just different.


BBC weatherman lied!


----------



## MisterStan (11 Sep 2014)

The idiots are definitely back. Had a guy trying to overtake a line of 3-4 cars and a lorry on a blind bend. Fine, except in the opposite lane, are two cyclists - myself and @martinclive - bit of a squeaky bum moment for us....

Glad I returned upstairs and put a base layer and knee warmers on, was much cooler out in the countryside than in the towns!


----------



## BSRU (11 Sep 2014)

A little bit nippy this morning but still sunny and dry


----------



## confusedcyclist (11 Sep 2014)

Rasmus said:


> BBC weatherman last night said it would not feel as cold this morning as it has for the last few days. BBC weatherman was wrong...
> 
> The sun did start coming through the mist at the end of my commute, so maybe his definition of morning is just different.


The BBC weather man drives to work...


----------



## mangid (11 Sep 2014)

MisterStan said:


> BBC weatherman lied!


There's been a big disparity between the temperatures on the weather and the actual (as told to me by my Garmin). I know towns/cities are warmer, but the last couple of mornings there's been a 6-8c difference, I always check the university weather station to get a good idea, 8.4 @5:30, and lowest reading on the Garmin was 2.7. 

This is resulting in me picking the wrong set of long finger gloves of the shelf (medium set for 5-10c) and having cold fingers for some of the ride


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (11 Sep 2014)

So I've got to Thursday and still can't get find a happy medium with the clothing. S/s base, s/s jersey and two pairs of arm warmers this morning. Arms were nice but upper body still a couple of degrees under what I'd of liked. But any more layers up top and its far too hot on the return leg. Still, what great riding weather we're being treated to!


----------



## ianrauk (11 Sep 2014)

We are still very lucky in the SE by the looks of things. 11degs when I left this morning so positively balmy 

Green lycra shorts and knee high grey socks... not a good look fella!


----------



## potsy (11 Sep 2014)

400bhp said:


> Too bl00dy right you lazy git
> 
> I'm surprised @I like Skol hasn't been bullying you to ride in


He has been, thinking of putting in a formal complaint, anyway back in the car today


----------



## Hop3y (11 Sep 2014)

Lovely ride in this morning - saw 4 cyclists. That's 4 more than I've ever seen on a commute.


----------



## MisterStan (11 Sep 2014)

Hop3y said:


> Lovely ride in this morning - *saw 4 cyclists*. That's 4 more than I've ever seen on a commute.


Ah, but did they say hello?


----------



## fimm (11 Sep 2014)

Foggy this morning - except not foggy at my flat. Really wished I had a rear light with me. I don't routinely carry one on this bike; maybe I will change that. Threw my red waterproof over my grey jacket which made me feel more visible!!
The sun is coming out here now, some the homeword journey should be nice. I might go the long way round again.


----------



## jagman.2003 (11 Sep 2014)

OK, which lycra lout has been trashing all the Strava KOM's on my commute.
I managed 4 seconds behind some chap called Alex Dowsett on one segment.
(Back pack & man bag must be worth 4 seconds!).

Full flashing lights this morning instead of just the incidental novelty ones.
Strangely I agreed with weather forecast & found it quite warm.


----------



## fossyant (11 Sep 2014)

Cyclists down. Me and another. Sh1t.

Coming through traffic on Anson Road A34 into Manchester and pass another cyclist. Suddenly my back end goes and I'm literally dumped head and shoulder onto the road. I hear a shout and the other guy is also down.

Poor fella has a dislocated elbow so we got him an ambulance and I phoned his wife. His wife only happens to be a colleague I sit next too.

I waited round till he was taken away, and set off home. Got to stockport where I had to call my wife. Straight to A&E and I've broken my ribs, and have gravel rash on ar$e, elbow and my shoulder.

No head injury, but my helmet is cracked through and dented. Both brake leavers are written off. The other chaps bike looked OK, but his watch was smashed.

Will get BC insurers to sort it out for him.

Also looks like my cycle commuting days are numbered, the missus has laid down the law as she isn't happy with me riding into the city every day. May have to find an off road route in future, or the car ?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Sep 2014)

jagman.2003 said:


> OK, which lycra lout has been trashing all the Strava KOM's on my commute.
> *I managed 4 seconds behind some chap called Alex Dowsett on one segment*.
> (Back pack & man bag must be worth 4 seconds!).
> 
> ...



Probably when he stopped for a double puncture change


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Sep 2014)

fossyant said:


> Cyclists down. Me and another. ****.
> 
> Coming through traffic on Anson Road A34 into Manchester and pass another cyclist. Suddenly my back end goes and I'm literally dumped head and shoulder onto the road. I hear a shout and the other guy is also down.
> 
> ...



Unlucky fella, if you do stop commuting can I have your lights? 

Seriously, I want those lights.... no seriously get well soon and go find an off road route to keep her indoors happy


----------



## ianrauk (11 Sep 2014)

fossyant said:


> Cyclists down. Me and another. ****.
> 
> Coming through traffic on Anson Road A34 into Manchester and pass another cyclist. Suddenly my back end goes and I'm literally dumped head and shoulder onto the road. I hear a shout and the other guy is also down.
> 
> ...





Gah!


----------



## potsy (11 Sep 2014)

Give it a few weeks foss, maybe it will seem different to her, especially once she sees how stressed and unhappy driving in would make you.

So no vehicles involved, just lost it?


----------



## Ganymede (11 Sep 2014)

fossyant said:


> Cyclists down. Me and another. ****.
> 
> Coming through traffic on Anson Road A34 into Manchester and pass another cyclist. Suddenly my back end goes and I'm literally dumped head and shoulder onto the road. I hear a shout and the other guy is also down.
> 
> ...


Nasty! GWS!


----------



## MisterStan (11 Sep 2014)

fossyant said:


> Cyclists down. Me and another. ****.
> 
> Coming through traffic on Anson Road A34 into Manchester and pass another cyclist. Suddenly my back end goes and I'm literally dumped head and shoulder onto the road. I hear a shout and the other guy is also down.
> 
> ...


GWS mate.


----------



## summerdays (11 Sep 2014)

fossyant said:


> Cyclists down. Me and another. ****.



Oh dear, GWS!




fossyant said:


> Also looks like my cycle commuting days are numbered, the missus has laid down the law as she isn't happy with me riding into the city every day. May have to find an off road route in future, or the car ?



Is it the route or the distance? Could you use the car part way and the bike the rest if you could find a route that she would be happy with?


----------



## confusedcyclist (11 Sep 2014)

What actually caused you to eject from your bike?!! GWS!


----------



## jagman.2003 (11 Sep 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Probably when he stopped for a double puncture change



Yes, just before it. Gloucestershire's decision not to repair any potholes really paid off there. The commentator said it was probably an impact puncture to take out both tyres & it was very rare. Sadly potholes on A46 aren't rare.


----------



## I like Skol (11 Sep 2014)

fossyant said:


> Cyclists down. Me and another. ****.
> 
> Coming through traffic on Anson Road A34 into Manchester and pass another cyclist. Suddenly my back end goes and I'm literally dumped head and shoulder onto the road. I hear a shout and the other guy is also down.
> .....


 Crumbs Fossy!

How did it happen? I know you probably can't say much at the moment in case he tries to blame you but was it a wheel clipping incident and were any accusations made at the scene?

GWS..... Oh, MTB ride on Sunday


----------



## fossyant (11 Sep 2014)

I'm coming to the conclusion I could have been clipped as the bike just shot from under me.


----------



## confusedcyclist (11 Sep 2014)

Owee!

Funnyily enough had my first collision today. A pedestrian just stepped out from in front of stationary bus. Lucky I saw him approach through the drivers windows so wasn't going fast as he walked right in to me. No one seriously hurt but embarrassing for all involved! The plonker apologised but I was fuming as could have been much worse. There was traffic coming from both directions so not sure where he was planning on going?

What's with all the carnage on the road?!


----------



## BigAl68 (11 Sep 2014)

fossyant said:


> I'm coming to the conclusion I could have been clipped as the bike just shot from under me.



That is not nice. GWS


----------



## 400bhp (11 Sep 2014)

Oh bummer.

Now is not the time but if you need moral support go get back on the bike for commutes I'm sure we can help in some way or other.

You shouldn't stop what you are doing. I would imagine you would be a grumpy fecker not commuting, so end result is worse for all.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Sep 2014)

fossyant said:


> I'm coming to the conclusion I could have been clipped as the bike just shot from under me.




by the other cyclist or a moton?


----------



## fossyant (11 Sep 2014)

400bhp said:


> Oh bummer.
> 
> Now is not the time but if you need moral support go get back on the bike for commutes I'm sure we can help in some way or other.
> 
> You shouldn't stop what you are doing. I would imagine you would be a grumpy fecker not commuting, so end result is worse for all.



Exactly, I will be a grumpy fecker. I think the plan is to drive for a few weeks till the bruising goes down, then stick to an off road route for the winter. My missus has a big downer on my move to Hulme as I am out much longer and some of the roads are much worse. Doesn't help it's silly season though.

I can get on the Trans pennine near home, down to Reddish, and a quick section of road before getting on the fallow field loop. This will then take me over close to Alexander Park where I can either nip through the park or up the quiet road.

My wife is stressed out at the minute with the fact her dad is dying, add in my lads Type 1 and my current dodgy plumbs, so I better relieve some of that stress. I've not had a big accident for 6 years.

Good news is my Urologist has seen my blood test results and is happy to prescribe testosterone, so I should be fighting fit soon.


----------



## fossyant (11 Sep 2014)

ianrauk said:


> by the other cyclist or a moton?



By a moton I think. I was following the other cyclist for about 500 yards down a cycle lane, I noticed a suitable gap to pull past him, but just as I got passed, the bike just went from under me. The next I knew was the other chap had come off. I'll let BC know tomorrow and let them sort it out for the chap. Can't do fairer than that and a sit next to his wife at work.


----------



## dave r (11 Sep 2014)

fossyant said:


> I'm coming to the conclusion I could have been clipped as the bike just shot from under me.



Thats a sod, GWS


----------



## daysnways (11 Sep 2014)

Today was my most pleasant commute in ages, no close shaves, people allowing me time and room,....

...nearly ran over a squirrel though!

Didn't a cyclist get killed when a squirrel got in his wheel once and it catapulted over the bars? Or is it just one of those tales?


----------



## 400bhp (11 Sep 2014)

Had a numpty try and stop me overtaking him when he was nearing the back o fa queue by weaving his car all over the road.

I really had to restrain myself from kicking his door. I just got it out of my system by pressing on home for the rest of the car.

Seriously, what was the point of what he did. If I would have kicked his car he wouldn't have seen me again. Silly man.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Sep 2014)

Ouch @fossyant, a Cat told me about your off, gws!


----------



## I like Skol (11 Sep 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Ouch @fossyant, a Cat told me about your off, gws!


Don't give him too much sympathy or he'll be doing it all the time. Remember rule 5, HTFU!


----------



## potsy (11 Sep 2014)

400bhp said:


> Had a numpty try and stop me overtaking him when he was nearing the back o fa queue by weaving his car all over the road.
> 
> I really had to restrain myself from kicking his door. I just got it out of my system by pressing on home for the rest of the car.
> 
> Seriously, what was the point of what he did. If I would have kicked his car he wouldn't have seen me again. Silly man.


Probably a well known local Strava champ trying to protect his kom 

Drove today but did see a numpty cyclist on the way home, riding on the road but against the oncoming traffic all the way round a RAB


----------



## I like Skol (11 Sep 2014)

400bhp said:


> I'm surprised @I like Skol hasn't been bullying you to ride in





potsy said:


> He has been, thinking of putting in a formal complaint, anyway back in the car today


It's not bullying, it's banter! Any whining little cry baby that says otherwise will be taken around the back of the bike sheds to have their mistake forcibly pointed out


----------



## Cyclopathic (11 Sep 2014)

fossyant said:


> Exactly, I will be a grumpy fecker. I think the plan is to drive for a few weeks till the bruising goes down, then stick to an off road route for the winter. My missus has a big downer on my move to Hulme as I am out much longer and some of the roads are much worse. Doesn't help it's silly season though.
> 
> I can get on the Trans pennine near home, down to Reddish, and a quick section of road before getting on the fallow field loop. This will then take me over close to Alexander Park where I can either nip through the park or up the quiet road.
> 
> ...


That is some list of woes. All the best and GWS.


----------



## Lilliburlero (11 Sep 2014)

Had an ingrowing hair removed from the crack of my buttocks 15 or so years ago and suffer from infections every few years. I have been feeling a bit weak at work for the last week of so and on Saturday or Sunday noticed it was back. Peddled to work and back today standing up with the odd sitting on one cheek technique.

I`d booked tomorrow off at work for a ride out but now will be spending it at the quacks, I just want it to burst


----------



## Lilliburlero (12 Sep 2014)

Its burst, just spent 20 minutes or so trying to squeeze the puss out, not a pretty sight. 

The relief is amazing.


----------



## MisterStan (12 Sep 2014)

Bit of an odd one this morning; left the house and by the time i'd got to Swavesey, was really overheating - ditched the arm and knee warmers and cooled off. Then about 5 miles up the busway it got really foggy and the temperature dropped - CBA to put the gear back on, so rode a bit harder to warm up.


----------



## Simontm (12 Sep 2014)

Quite a nice commute, not too warm, not too cold. 

Numpty count: 5. 1 van overtaking, well I say overtaking, the lack of gap almost made it an undertaking; 1 bloke who decided to have a go at me because I got ahead of him at the lights; 1 school run pull in; I bloke pulling out - but he waved sorry so thats all right and...er....me. I clipped a wing mirror. Driver accepted my apology - I could claim he had squeezed in but, nah, my fault. 

Weird thing was a mate had turned up last night in the village and we had a few beers so I wasn't 100% or so I thought. Not only did a speed display tell me off (23 mph)  I got to work ahead of normal.


----------



## Hop3y (12 Sep 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Ah, but did they say hello?





fossyant said:


> I'm coming to the conclusion I could have been clipped as the bike just shot from under me.



GWS mate.


----------



## BSRU (12 Sep 2014)

Nice in town but cold and foggy out in the countryside, still ok for S/S though(just).
Loads of traffic on the normally deserted country roads this morning, could only mean one thing, crash on the M4 again.
As I cycled back over the M4 I could see the east bound traffic not going anywhere fast.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Sep 2014)

My first Friday commute in 4 years. I'm now back to working a 5 day week (well 4 and half days) as Ian Jnr is now at school. So that will add an extra 120+ miles to my total every month.


----------



## confusedcyclist (12 Sep 2014)

Pleasant ride in this morning, making most of the weather before it turns...

No suicidal pedestrians today either, passing those stationary buses with a lot more care!


----------



## summerdays (12 Sep 2014)

ianrauk said:


> My first Friday commute in 4 years. I'm now back to working a 5 day week (well 4 and half days) as Ian Jnr is now at school. So that will add an extra 120+ miles to my total every month.


Wow I remember you saying you were going to do it, it doesn't seem as if he could be old enough! As they say doesn't time fly!


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Sep 2014)

@fossyant nasty crash - hope you get well soon !

I managed to extend my ride to 14 miles this morning, averaged just over 18mph as well which was happy-making.

Ever thankful that my commute is on relatively quiet country roads although the 14 mile route does involve some busier stretches than my normal 10-miler.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Sep 2014)

Thankfully it is Friday, legs have ached all week, including Tuesday when I was in the car.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (12 Sep 2014)

fossyant said:


> Cyclists down. Me and another. ****.
> 
> Coming through traffic on Anson Road A34 into Manchester and pass another cyclist. Suddenly my back end goes and I'm literally dumped head and shoulder onto the road. I hear a shout and the other guy is also down.
> 
> ...


Gah, that's bad news Fossyant. Hope you make a quick recovery and get spinning those wheels soon!


----------



## ianrauk (12 Sep 2014)

summerdays said:


> Wow I remember you saying you were going to do it, it doesn't seem as if he could be old enough! As they say doesn't time fly!




I know.. time has flown. Last week was the last 'Daddy Friday' for a long while, felt quite sad about that as we really enjoyed our Fridays together. I'm only here for half a day as will still pick him up in the afternoons.


----------



## fossyant (12 Sep 2014)

ianrauk said:


> My first Friday commute in 4 years. I'm now back to working a 5 day week (well 4 and half days) as Ian Jnr is now at school. So that will add an extra 120+ miles to my total every month.



Day off for extra riding !!


----------



## fossyant (12 Sep 2014)

Well the bike got away remarkably unscathed. Left brake lever (note no gears) is missing the plastic cover and the hood is mashed. Bar tape is just scuffed. Front wheel needed a quick 2 minute true up. New levers are about £18 on offer at the moment. The Ritchey WCS alloy bars survived without any damage, phew they are £80 a pop.

Helmet shopping now, as my existing 'best' Bell Volt helmet is the wrong colour


----------



## Origamist (12 Sep 2014)

That's rotten luck, fossy. When you go down hard and fast, it's sometimes hard to know what has happened. I hope both of you heal up soon.

Had a few pints last night so was a bit lethargic getting out of bed this morning. To try to make things easier I pumped up the tyres, oiled the chain and rubbed the bike down with a baby wipe. It didn't help, I still struggled....


----------



## BSRU (15 Sep 2014)

A warm but very overcast ride in this morning, a bit foggy in the countryside but it slowly lifted.


----------



## apb (15 Sep 2014)

i light spray this morning, was actually quite refreshing.

Forgot to bring a towel in this morning, doh.


----------



## DCLane (15 Sep 2014)

I borrowed my wife's Dutch bike this morning; http://www.strava.com/activities/194777518 as I need to collect a wheel later.

_Technically _it's mine, as it _was_ my first C2W bike, so at least it's being used for the purpose for once  .

Note to self: 35+ mph downhill on a ladies Dutch bike is officially scary.

On a more positive note; scalps = 4 - nil, including 2 roadies who looked like this  and a van driver stopped to let me out, presumably thinking I was a lady  - this was it:


----------



## mangid (15 Sep 2014)

Most of the riding over the weekend was on the road bike, pushing pretty hard, lots of phaffing with gears. Back to fixed for the commute this morning, and my right hand instinctively pushed against the brake lever to shift up a gear as I hit the first incline ....


----------



## dave r (15 Sep 2014)

mangid said:


> Most of the riding over the weekend was on the road bike, pushing pretty hard, lots of phaffing with gears. Back to fixed for the commute this morning, and my right hand instinctively pushed against the brake lever to shift up a gear as I hit the first incline ....



I'm normally only on gears on summer Sunday's, back on the commute on Monday morning I have to remember no gears and no freewheel.


----------



## dave r (15 Sep 2014)

Annoying morning this morning, start out on the bike in dry but overcast conditions and by the time I got to the end of the road its p****** down, I decide to go back and get the car, getting the car out in the narrow entry round the back of the house I manage to clip a post and scrape the nearside bumper  and as I'm turning into work the rain stopped.


----------



## DCLane (15 Sep 2014)

After this morning's ride in: http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/tales-from-todays-commute.105055/post-3280478 I had to collect a pair of Giepiemme wheels: the rear http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161414125184 I'd won on eBay and also bought the front http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gipiemme-front-wheel-old-school-retro-/161418715629 that he had listed to end on Wednesday.






One fitted on the rack (note to self: you're wider with a wheel laid flat so avoid bollards next time  ) and one held in my left hand.

I then duly rode the 11+ miles home through Leeds, at least providing some entertainment. The  from the 3 riders I passed were good too  http://www.strava.com/activities/194960737


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Sep 2014)

Got wet this morning, one of those fine drizzles that seems to just slowly drench you and instantly covers your glasses every time you wipe them.

Got wet again on the way home, proper rain this time, not for long but enough to give me another soaking, was very warm tonight though and no wind, so was quite pleasant riding in the rain.


----------



## dave r (16 Sep 2014)

Misty in Holbrooks this morning, I've had to dig out my lights.


----------



## MisterStan (16 Sep 2014)

Foggy.


----------



## Simontm (16 Sep 2014)

A very misty morning - was wondering how to de-fog my glasses! 
Numpty count: 0 - Drivers seemed to behave themselves, which was unusual
There was a guy on a roadie who seemed determined to go up the inside of this hefty traffic light jam which was weird/risky as a) loads of lorries b)hardly any space. I bombed up the outside when there was a gap.


----------



## Hop3y (16 Sep 2014)

Realised half way through the commute home yesterday that my phone had fallen from my pocket. Went back and traced my steps (wheels) and it was in the middle of the busiest road in Burnley, which has temporary traffic lights at the moment and was gridlocked. 25 minutes in the middle of the road, not picked up or run over. Phone was fine and not a scratch on it! I was rather lucky!

http://www.strava.com/activities/194919795


----------



## Nocode (16 Sep 2014)

Very foggy this morning.

Think I need to re-index my rear derailleur as it's occasionally been changing up a gear more or less by itself - but been too lazy to sort it out the last week. However, after a big wobble at speed this morning as I got out of the saddle to accelerate and the chain slipped I think I need to sort it out pronto!


----------



## Beebo (16 Sep 2014)

wow, there were loads of cyclists on my route this morning. Where have they all come from?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Sep 2014)

Stupidly misty this morning and loads of cars without lights on. GPS paused itself and I didn't realise for a few miles, to be fair I might have paused it as my glasses were that misted up I couldn't read the screen, I lost about 1/2 a mile of distance as it straight lined itself once I spotted it.

This mornings ride saw me break 14,000 miles for the year and 30,000 miles on mycyclinglog.

Also had my boss phone me up to tell me there was an article in the Daily Express about extreme commuters and they had found someone who commutes 56 miles a day (Buxton to Manchester and back, or t'other way round.), is it anyone on here?


----------



## robjh (16 Sep 2014)

Beebo said:


> wow, there were loads of cyclists on my route this morning.


 
Possibly loads on my route too, but I couldn't tell because of the fog. (though I doubt it, I seem to be the only b*gger cycling into Cov most of the time)


----------



## Simontm (16 Sep 2014)

Nocode said:


> Very foggy this morning.
> 
> Think I need to re-index my rear derailleur as it's occasionally been changing up a gear more or less by itself - but been too lazy to sort it out the last week. However, after a big wobble at speed this morning as I got out of the saddle to accelerate and the chain slipped I think I need to sort it out pronto!



Ooo, I think that's what's happened to mine. I put a post up in the tech bit this morning.


----------



## Nocode (16 Sep 2014)

Simontm said:


> Ooo, I think that's what's happened to mine. I put a post up in the tech bit this morning.


Cheers. Not quite sure what I'm doing tbh! Would just end-up watching YouTube videos.


----------



## donnydave (16 Sep 2014)

Two misty/wet mornings in a row is all it takes to get rid of the fair weather lot. Guided busway is my own private road again .


----------



## dave r (16 Sep 2014)

robjh said:


> Possibly loads on my route too, but I couldn't tell because of the fog. (though I doubt it, I seem to be the only b*gger cycling into Cov most of the time)



Theres been a few more cycling the last few weeks,I can still count them on the fingers of one hand though, most are cycling into Coventry in the morning as I'm leaving the city, at night most are leaving as I'm cycling in. Foggy morning, I needed lights, but I cycled home in warm sunshine.


----------



## robjh (16 Sep 2014)

dave r said:


> Theres been a few more cycling the last few weeks,I can still count them on the fingers of one hand though, most are cycling into Coventry in the morning as I'm leaving the city, at night most are leaving as I'm cycling in. Foggy morning, I needed lights, but I cycled home in warm sunshine.


 Looks like I'll be leaving work around sunset tonight, so I'm hoping for a warm and pleasant dusk ride.

In any case, I'm not really complaining about not seeing many other cyclists on my commute - I've chosen to stay way out in the sticks and I enjoy the quiet country roads.


----------



## Origamist (16 Sep 2014)

Spotted a Wiggle Honda rider this morning at Lower Peover. At first I thought it was Laura Trott, but then remembered she had left! 

Later, I got a nice tow from a chap on a fixed, in all black Castelli kit at Ashley. Thank you

Lovely and warm this pm, but put the lights on the commuting bike as the evenings are drawing in...


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (16 Sep 2014)

Honked, Swerved at. brake Tested. Collided. Nearly offed, combination of being cut up and tram tracks meant a bizarre balancing and braking act that at least saw my right boot in the bumper and offside brake lever in nearside wing.

Unfortunately despite a co-operative policeman parked around the corner, driver managed to elude him ducking down side streets.

Still, report made, incident logged and will most likely see the same vehicle again to get the last 3 letters of the registration. They seemed upset that the driver had eluded them, rather than the actual incident, but no harm in playing on that...


----------



## Rasmus (17 Sep 2014)

The wind pattern recently has been pretty consistent. Hardly anything in the morning, freshening up to give me a light headwind on the way home.

Today, however, it was already pretty breezy and I got wind assisted to a new record 29 kph average on the way to work. I wonder what this will mean for the homeward trip...


----------



## Simontm (17 Sep 2014)

did 60mph today unfortunately it was on the train as I now have to pick my daughter up from school on Wednesday evenings.

Forgotten how much I loathe the train at commuting time.


----------



## BSRU (17 Sep 2014)

Warm and overcast this morning, a nice trundle into work.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (17 Sep 2014)

Wind had picked up this morning, so bit of a headwind. But dry so can't complain


----------



## Beebo (17 Sep 2014)

London was very warm this morning, no wind and very overcast.
Traffic was busy and I got caught up at Tower Bridge, when it opened. The scrum away from the lights can be quite intimidating.


----------



## Origamist (17 Sep 2014)

Was very misty this morning and visibility was poor for the first 10 miles. Would have preferred to have my more powerful rear light, but that was still in the utility room so had to keep an eye out behind more than usual.

Have just ordered a Fenix BC 30 for commuting duties - looks like the range of levels and battery life will be perfect for my commute.


----------



## jagman.2003 (17 Sep 2014)

Glad to get home last night. Seemed although trying to take some quieter back roads home I had a close shave about every five minutes.
Despite a sunny evening I stopped & switched the lights on half way. Don't know why all driving sense had vanished.

Watched a short training video from local road safety the other day. Very informative about the actual process of how people see when driving & the fact that although they may have seen that there is a cyclist/motorcyclist, they haven't mentally acknowledged their existence.

Ordered new flashy day running lights last night in attempt to help clarify my existence.


----------



## apb (17 Sep 2014)

had a nice cycle to work today. Overcast but dry.
When i got to work i notice i didn't have my pannier. Oh dear, i forgot my bag with my lunch, wallet, puncture repair kit, pump and water proofs.

doh.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Sep 2014)

Warm enough to ditch the jacket this morning, wind has started to pick up though. We have been spoilt in Leicester the last few weeks with the lack of wind, so the slightest breeze now feels like hard work


----------



## Nocode (17 Sep 2014)

Simontm said:


> Forgotten how much I loathe the train at commuting time.



Completely agree. Was on the train this morning after developing a case of what I think is 'cyclists nodule'  (careful if you google it whilst at work!) Will have to get it checked out, probably swap my saddle and curtail my mileage to see if it goes away. Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## jagman.2003 (17 Sep 2014)

Forgot to add, on last nights commute. My good deed for the day.
Child & mother exiting pub across car park. Child drops football which ofcourse rolls across busy fast road towards me.
Managed to corner the offending ball with my front wheel rather than bounce off it.
I stopped, unclipped & when safe lobbed the ball back over the road to the owners.
I think anyone watching my poor throwing technique would've realised why I am a cyclist & not involved in any ball related sports.


----------



## donnydave (17 Sep 2014)

Met office wind direction must have been a bit off today, I'm certain it said east-north-east so I should have had mainly a side wind with a small component of headwind but I was in 2nd highest gear most of the way and it was pretty easy going. Not had any incidents at all recently on the short stretch of road that I use but had a couple waving at the cycle path in the last 2 days and someone took the trouble to shout at me today, both from people in vehicles I recognise from almost every day for the last 5 years and they've never done anything noteworthy before, and I wasn't doing anything differently. Perhaps they've both simultaneously realised how many hours of their lives they've wasted sat in commuter traffic??


----------



## MisterStan (17 Sep 2014)

donnydave said:


> Met office wind direction must have been a bit off today, I'm certain it said east-north-east so I should have had mainly a side wind with a small component of headwind but I was in 2nd highest gear most of the way and it was pretty easy going. Not had any incidents at all recently on the short stretch of road that I use but had a couple waving at the cycle path in the last 2 days and someone took the trouble to shout at me today, both from people in vehicles I recognise from almost every day for the last 5 years and they've never done anything noteworthy before, and I wasn't doing anything differently. *Perhaps they've both simultaneously realised how many hours of their lives they've wasted sat in commuter traffic??*


Even if they had realised this, they'd never admit it to you. Carz rool.


----------



## donnydave (17 Sep 2014)

jagman.2003 said:


> Forgot to add, on last nights commute. My good deed for the day.
> Child & mother exiting pub across car park. Child drops football which ofcourse rolls across busy fast road towards me.
> Managed to corner the offending ball with my front wheel rather than bounce off it.
> I stopped, unclipped & when safe lobbed the ball back over the road to the owners.
> I think anyone watching my poor throwing technique would've realised why I am a cyclist & not involved in any ball related sports.



I had a high pressure ball throwing calamity a few years ago. Sheffield Wednesday v Sheffield United Div 1 2002. A young Donny Dave is to the left of the Wednesday goal (supporting) on the front row. Ball falls at my feet and its my job to throw it 10 yards to an eagerly awaiting Kevin Pressman. A simple task, you may think. Now I already knew my overarm skills are that of a 10 year old girl so I went for an underarm roll along the ground as a safe bet. Bounced awkwardly and he was caught between hands and feet, bounced off his knee and then off the post coming to a rest in the side netting. Cue much flapping and faffing to disentangle the ball with enormous goalie gloves on. 30,000 eyes rolled back and one single simultaneous sigh at the useless ball-throwing child.


----------



## confusedcyclist (17 Sep 2014)

I seem to have made my first enemy this week, for no reason at all on yesterday's ride a haggered old crow opening up her shop in Bradford turned around and started shouting abuse at me. It started with what sounded like "what are you looking at", and ended with something along the lines of ****ing cyclist. To be honest, I was far to busy slogging up the hill to respond. Not sure if she has confused me for someone else, or just hates all cyclists. Sure enough, running like clockwork there she was again this morning, swearing her mouth off again. Today expecting this as I approached, I blew her a kiss as I passed. Rather odd behavior coming from an adult, I do see the funny side though. I really hope she's there tomorrow.


----------



## donnydave (17 Sep 2014)

confusedcyclist said:


> I seem to have made my first enemy this week, for no reason at all on yesterday's ride a haggered old crow opening up her shop in Bradford turned around and started shouting abuse at me. It started with what sounded like "what are you looking at", and ended with something along the lines of ****ing cyclist. To be honest, I was far to busy slogging up the hill to respond. Not sure if she has confused me for someone else, or just hates all cyclists. Sure enough, running like clockwork there she was again this morning, swearing her mouth off again. Today expecting this as I approached, I blew her a kiss as I passed. Rather odd behavior cumming from an adult, I do see the funny side though. I really hope she's there tomorrow.



Hehe I blew a kiss at some twerp who squeezed past me to join a stationary queue then he shouted at me as I passed by. He looked furious but his 4 mates in the car with him all burst out laughing. Another good one when you see the same people doing stupid things day in day out e.g. when I get told by means of various colourful phrases to get out the way just to ask calmly"same time tomorrow then?" or exaggerate mouthing the words "CALL ME" while doing a telephoney hand sign. Or just grin like a maniac


----------



## EthelF (17 Sep 2014)

What a bad tempered commute this morning. Side swiped by a passing car through an S bend, cut up by a numpty cyclist, and squeezed by a dithering cyclist and impatient cabbie. Had it not been for the courteous National Express driver hanging back to let me pull out on the approach to a pinch point I might have become paranoid! Also saw a van driver appear to do 2 punishment passes on cyclists daring to leave the cycle lane to overtake.

Cyclist down at Ludgate Circus - conscious and sitting up with paramedic in attendance, so hopefully nothing too serious. GWS, whoever you are. Ironically enough the police were running one of their cycle safety events 100m up the road from there.


----------



## Ganymede (17 Sep 2014)

confusedcyclist said:


> I seem to have made my first enemy this week, for no reason at all on yesterday's ride a haggered old crow opening up her shop in Bradford turned around and started shouting abuse at me. It started with what sounded like "what are you looking at", and ended with something along the lines of ****ing cyclist. To be honest, I was far to busy slogging up the hill to respond. Not sure if she has confused me for someone else, or just hates all cyclists. Sure enough, running like clockwork there she was again this morning, swearing her mouth off again. Today expecting this as I approached, I blew her a kiss as I passed. Rather odd behavior coming from an adult, I do see the funny side though. I really hope she's there tomorrow.


If this becomes a regular encounter I think it would be worth filming each day with a view to creating an entertaining montage. I'd watch it.


----------



## confusedcyclist (17 Sep 2014)

Ganymede said:


> If this becomes a regular encounter I think it would be worth filming each day with a view to creating an entertaining montage. I'd watch it.


Brilliant idea! Sadly, don't have a head cam


----------



## Ganymede (17 Sep 2014)

confusedcyclist said:


> Brilliant idea! Sadly, don't have a head cam


I suspect you could stop and pull out your phone if she proves regular.


----------



## GrasB (18 Sep 2014)

This morning I was left with the thought. How can it be misty at 15-16C?


----------



## subaqua (18 Sep 2014)

GrasB said:


> This morning I was left with the thought. How can it be misty at 15-16C?



physics !


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (18 Sep 2014)

ianrauk said:


> My first Friday commute in 4 years. I'm now back to working a 5 day week (well 4 and half days) as Ian Jnr is now at school. So that will add an extra 120+ miles to my total every month.


I'd better put my game face on in the MyCyclingLog late season shoot out then!


----------



## Ganymede (18 Sep 2014)

Several "commutes" this week and all long after rush hour. Yesterday I met one car and was passed by none in the first 3 miles. But it was about 12.30pm!

Got a late one tonight, getting on the bike at 11.15pm. First dark commute for a long time!


----------



## Simontm (18 Sep 2014)

Fairly quiet dull morning. 

Numpty count: 2. Two cars cutting the space down in traffic queues as I was passing forcing a quick braking manoeuvre 

Actually it still baffles me why cars overtake to join traffic jams in the first place.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Sep 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> I'd better put my game face on in the MyCyclingLog late season shoot out then!




lol.. it's not a race 
I have been off the bike for the 3rd day in a row as I have pulled a muscle in my side.
Should be back on the bike tomorrow and friday I have a 220 miler night ride.


----------



## apb (18 Sep 2014)

Another lovely cycle this morning. Planet Earth, you're welcome.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (18 Sep 2014)

ianrauk said:


> lol.. it's not a race
> I have been off the bike for the 3rd day in a row as I have pulled a muscle in my side.
> Should be back on the bike tomorrow and friday I have a 220 miler night ride.


Of course it's not a race... I'm clearly just joking...
I think you should take at least another couple of days off the bike to rest that pulled muscle, think of the long term damage you may cause if not...
220 miles, pah, I'm off out Friday doing 221...


----------



## Nocode (18 Sep 2014)

ianrauk said:


> ... and friday I have a 220 miler night ride.


Nutter!


----------



## ianrauk (18 Sep 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Of course it's not a race... I'm clearly just joking...
> I think you should take at least another couple of days off the bike to rest that pulled muscle, think of the long term damage you may cause if not...
> 220 miles, pah, I'm off out Friday doing 221...




The way I see it is that just as long as I reach my yearly mileage total I am happy. As soon as I crack on that total.. I'm a resting..


----------



## ianrauk (18 Sep 2014)

Nocode said:


> Nutter!




There's room for another if you want to join us..10pm train from Kings Cross to Doncaster.. then cycle home..


----------



## Ganymede (18 Sep 2014)

ianrauk said:


> There's room for another if you want to join us..10pm train from Kings Cross to Doncaster.. then cycle home..


Ian, seriously, do you spend an hour a day googling "pic of blue man"??!!


----------



## GrasB (18 Sep 2014)

subaqua said:


> physics !


It's totally unreasonable though


----------



## Nocode (18 Sep 2014)

ianrauk said:


> There's room for another if you want to join us..10pm train from Kings Cross to Doncaster.. then cycle home..



220 miles is a bit too far for me - believe it or not I'm yet to even do my first century! But I would like to get out for a ride at some point with you. However, life is somewhat busy at the moment, we've got our first child on the way in Nov and I've spent many a weekend sorting bits in the house and garden whilst we've got the time because it's all going to change very very soon!


----------



## MisterStan (18 Sep 2014)

Nocode said:


> 220 miles is a bit too far for me - believe it or not I'm yet to even do my first century! But I would like to get out for a ride at some point with you. However, life is somewhat busy at the moment, we've got our first child on the way in Nov and I've spent many a weekend sorting bits in the house and garden whilst we've got the time *because it's all going to change very very soon!*


The understatement of the year award goes to.....


----------



## Nocode (18 Sep 2014)

MisterStan said:


> The understatement of the year award goes to.....


/takes a bow


----------



## BSRU (18 Sep 2014)

Nocode said:


> /takes a bow


Remember to get as much good quality sleep now as you can.


----------



## robjh (18 Sep 2014)

It was a good start to the ride this morning as I slogged along the lanes and up my three little hills in a light mist - then I got into the suburbs of Coventry and it all changed. Twice in about a mile I was overtaken very closely by the same bus which pulled in before completing the pass so that I was funnelled against the kerb, and the first time in particular was quite hairy and I had to brake sharply. I caught up with him at the lights and tried to speak to him but he slammed his window shut and just edged forward while I stood at his window shouting at him. I didn't swear, retained my composure (just)... but an unpleasant experience.

I've spoken to the Driver Training Officer at the bus company and sent them an e-mail with full details. Got an encouraging first response on the phone, and if it just means this driver being retrained I will feel that some good has come of it.


----------



## Spartak (18 Sep 2014)

Took my MTB today & rode into Bristol and up to Leigh Woods where I did a circuit of the 'blue' Yer Tiz trail then dropped back down to the River Avon & went along the Ashton/Pill track.
Had a bag of chips for my lunch from the chippy in Pill 8-)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Sep 2014)

ianrauk said:


> lol.. *it's not a race*
> I have been off the bike for the 3rd day in a row as I have pulled a muscle in my side.
> Should be back on the bike tomorrow and friday I have a 220 miler night ride.



Bugger, you could have told me at the start of the year


----------



## young Ed (18 Sep 2014)

this is a photo from my commute this morning





Cheers Ed


----------



## Glow worm (18 Sep 2014)

Great ride there and back in warm sunshine. Only downside, a texting nobber driver who drifted left into right into my path as I was filtering in slow traffic. Had to bang on the car with my fist to wake the dozy sod up. At least she looked away from her phone briefly and pulled right just in time so I wasn't forced off the road!


----------



## dave r (18 Sep 2014)

robjh said:


> It was a good start to the ride this morning as I slogged along the lanes and up my three little hills in a light mist - then I got into the suburbs of Coventry and it all changed. Twice in about a mile I was overtaken very closely by the same bus which pulled in before completing the pass so that I was funnelled against the kerb, and the first time in particular was quite hairy and I had to brake sharply. I caught up with him at the lights and tried to speak to him but he slammed his window shut and just edged forward while I stood at his window shouting at him. I didn't swear, retained my composure (just)... but an unpleasant experience.
> 
> I've spoken to the Driver Training Officer at the bus company and sent them an e-mail with full details. Got an encouraging first response on the phone, and if it just means this driver being retrained I will feel that some good has come of it.



I've had two incidents with buses and they were promptly dealt with, I got overtaken whilst turning right and I had a close pass from one of the small buses,


----------



## crazyjoe101 (18 Sep 2014)

young Ed said:


> this is a photo from my commute this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Romans truely were astounding engineers. A wall from coast to coast... made from grit salt. How did they do that?


----------



## Spartak (18 Sep 2014)

Spartak said:


> Took my MTB today & rode into Bristol and up to Leigh Woods where I did a circuit of the 'blue' Yer Tiz trail then dropped back down to the River Avon & went along the Ashton/Pill track.
> Had a bag of chips for my lunch from the chippy in Pill 8-)



Just ridden home on my cross Bristol commute. 
And what a ride it was, I've just witnessed & ridden thru a fantastic thunder and lightening storm, some really impressive forks of lightening !!

Here is a picture of my steed from earlier in the day when the weather was more settled.


----------



## Ganymede (18 Sep 2014)

Just got home at 12.45 in a very variable fog... through them dark woods... with an annoying ticky ticky noise cos something was stuck in my wheel but I couldn't work out what. Grrraaaahhhhrrr.


----------



## Simontm (19 Sep 2014)

Dull dull day and in retrospect, didn't need long sleeves. 

Got slipstreamed again, that bloke never says hello, calls, visits  

Numpty count: 2. Just compete lack of awareness of the roads - especially if the oncoming traffic is a bike with flashing lights! 

Actually, what is it about this type of weather that brings out the idiots? I saw 4 near misses, all because of idiotic driving.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Sep 2014)

Back on the bike after 3 days off with a pulled muscle in the side. Boy it's warm out there, really muggy. Legs felt good though.


----------



## MisterStan (19 Sep 2014)

Wet this morning, very wet.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Sep 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Wet this morning, very wet.




We had a storm very early morning but was a dry commute.


----------



## MisterStan (19 Sep 2014)

BBC said it wouldn't rain until 8. They were wrong!


----------



## martinclive (19 Sep 2014)

MisterStan said:


> BBC said it wouldn't rain until 8. They were wrong!



I refer you to the earlier post from our weather guru



kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Apparently the BBC are going to do a new Lottery Number Predictor App.
> They are going to use the same Algorithms used in the Weather App.


----------



## confusedcyclist (19 Sep 2014)

Nothing unusual, but left my knee/leg warmers in work AGAIN yesterday. They are my only pair so slightly chilly start, but I'm still alive. 

Sportsdirect just delivered my cheapo autumn/winter gear, so won't be going cold anymore at least


----------



## Origamist (19 Sep 2014)

Pinged a spoke with 12 miles still to travel this morning - rear wheel horribly out of true, but got to work by loosening off the brake and mud-guard. Can't ride it home, so will go to the pub with the wheel and get it trued tomorrow!


----------



## MisterStan (19 Sep 2014)

Origamist said:


> Pinged a spoke with 12 miles still to travel this morning - rear wheel horribly out of true, but got to work by loosening off the brake and mud-guard. Can't ride it home, so will go to the pub with the wheel and get it trued tomorrow!


Make sure the wheel gets the first round in, i'd say it owes you....

IGMC


----------



## Ganymede (19 Sep 2014)

That ticky-ticky noise was the rack coming loose, it transpires. Warm today, eh.


----------



## I like Skol (20 Sep 2014)

Spurred on by @fossyant s THREAD ABOUT A NEW ROUTE I decided to do a little exploring in the Bredbury/Woodley area on my way home this morning and ended up travelling this lane.







The first thing I can say is that I wish I hadn't pumped my hybrid tyres up to 80psi before heading to work last night when I noticed they were getting a bit soft. The cobbles along a good part of this route were quite unforgiving. Secondly, a clean route it is not....





I don't even get that mucky if I take my MTB for the full off-road commute route of my own. My bike isn't much better, I think it would be the decent thing to do if Fossy popped round and gave it a quick once-over 

All good fun though and a nice change from the norm......


----------



## potsy (20 Sep 2014)

Your legs are always that colour


----------



## paul04 (20 Sep 2014)

Very close call on the way home from work, Idiot car driver pulled right out in front of me on a mini roundabout (I had right of way) 3 pm in the afternoon had the cree t6 light on flashing mode, and I was in the middle of the road in the primary bike position,his excuse, he did not see me.
so after a few choice words to him I carried on my way, lets just hope the next time he approaches a roundabout he will just take a extra second to look for a cyclist.


----------



## Simontm (22 Sep 2014)

Lovely sharp morning although my feet are starting to tell me that its time for shoes and socks! Also, my seat bolt sheared off last night (yet another to add to the catalogue of errors on an Evans Cycles bike) so I borrowed the seat of my dad's old single speed. Very comfortable indeed - wonder if he'll forget I've got it <jk> 

Numpty count: 1 - some woman at the top of Westmead Road pulled out on me causing a quick stop. I waved at her but she blindly carried on, unaware there was anything else on the road .


----------



## MisterStan (22 Sep 2014)

Suspected leaky valve lead to an unscheduled stop, will have to have a proper look at lunch. Coolest it's been for a while this morning.


----------



## Beebo (22 Sep 2014)

First real Autumnal morning of the year, I love this time of year.
Short sleeves were just about acceptable this morning and could have done with thicker socks.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (22 Sep 2014)

Brrr, just feckin brrr . With a ss base, long sleeve base, two pairs of arm warmers and a ss jersey I was cold through each and every mile of a 37 mile trip this morning. 3.2 deg registering on the Garmin meaning my coldest ride since early in the year. The fog in places had visibility down to around 15ft I reckon meaning a slower ride than normal too. Lovely hot cuppa and a cooked brekkie has seen me right nom nom nom


----------



## Origamist (22 Sep 2014)

Yep, chilly and misty in Cheshire too. 4.5C and had full finger gloves on for the first time in months.

Starting to see less fewer cyclists out and about too.

fanks, glen.


----------



## glenn forger (22 Sep 2014)

Fewer FFS.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Sep 2014)

Cold in the posh bit of the country too this morning, finger gloves and woolly hat if this continues. Beautiful start to the day though, lovely seeing the sun turn from red to gold as it it rose majestically over the low lying mist in the meadows, the cows a chewing and the birds on the wing, etc...


----------



## fossyant (22 Sep 2014)

90 minutes to do 12 miles in the car. FFS


----------



## I like Skol (22 Sep 2014)

fossyant said:


> 90 minutes to do 12 miles in the car. FFS




How are the ribs, are you laughing about it yet?


----------



## fossyant (22 Sep 2014)

Slowly getting better. Might be calling in to a bike shop on the way home for a rack for my MTB. Not doing this every day. 90 minutes.....


----------



## confusedcyclist (22 Sep 2014)

Chilly start here too, Aldi selling merino base layers this week. Definitely stopping by!


----------



## potsy (22 Sep 2014)

potsy said:


> Give it a few weeks foss, maybe it will seem different to her, especially once she sees how stressed and unhappy driving in would make you.





fossyant said:


> 90 minutes to do 12 miles in the car. FFS





fossyant said:


> Slowly getting better. Might be calling in to a bike shop on the way home for a rack for my MTB. Not doing this every day. 90 minutes.....



Knew it wouldn't be long, welcome back pal


----------



## dave r (22 Sep 2014)

very  in Coventry this morning, for the first time since last winter I was wearing gloves, tonight the jacket and gloves went in the sarnie box and I rode home in my shirt sleeves, lovely warm sunny late afternoon, though today my legs were a bit dead from yesterdays ride.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Sep 2014)

dave r said:


> very  in Coventry this morning, for the first time since last winter I was wearing gloves, tonight the jacket and gloves went in the sarnie box and I rode home in my shirt sleeves, lovely warm sunny late afternoon, though today my legs were a bit dead from yesterdays ride.



Same here, this morning felt like middle of winter, and this evening felt like early summer


----------



## Ajay (22 Sep 2014)

Arm warmers this morning, beautiful day though.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (22 Sep 2014)

I just had my first commute to work in months where I didn't use my overshoes*** or cycling jacket***, a pleasant change. It just wasn't cold enough this morning for them.

*** to keep me warm and/or dry.


----------



## Pieface (22 Sep 2014)

First ever commute to Uni (I finish next week..) was mostly uneventful on the way there apart from a car overtaking me around a blind corner on narrow country lane and almost smashing into the car in front of me.

On the way home it was mostly fine apart from a few close overtakes until I get less than a mile from home where two stupid bimbos in a 4x4 don't move over at all and almost take me out when overtaking, then about 200 metres up the road another car beeping me to move over when I'm doing just slightly over the speed limit anyway, and cars on the otherwise of the road meaning he had no chance to pass me anyway.

Idiots and 4x4s in Cheshire don't mix. Sadly it's mostly idiots who drive them who need them to get over a slight speed bump on the way to pick their kid up from school.


----------



## Simontm (23 Sep 2014)

Base layer on today and shoes instead of the sandals which, alas I feel, have now been rested! Brr but absolutely lovely. 

Numpty count: 1 Unfortunately it was a cyclist heading for a coronary. Swearing at everything, going through a ped red light, taking unnecessary filtering risks with lorries and buses. Certainly didn't like it when I went ahead of him on the 8-speed and in the wrong gear..."By the power of white thighs" 

Hope he was late and that wasn't how he normally rides!


----------



## clid61 (23 Sep 2014)

Left work at 0700 after a rather uneventful 12 hour night shift , glad I took base layer to go under bibs and shirt, as a nippy air was heralding from atop winter hill and my commute home is mainly down hill into Wigan, must rember to take gloves tonight !


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (23 Sep 2014)

Me 1 Cold Morning 0.
Learning from yesterday I was lovely and snug this morning after adding longs and a light skull cap, the cap making a massive difference. 
Nearing work I had a race with the school bus. Over about 4 miles with him having 3 pick up points, there was only one winner , neeooowwwwww, goodbye bus haha, loved it. 

Had a nice steady ride home last night until about 3 miles from home. This guy comes around a roundabout and exits the same way I'm going. He looks the part in full kit and keeps shoulder checking my position whilst knocking it down a couple. Yeah here we go, and boom he goes for it down a 1 mile sprint, well I'm like a kid at Christmas aren't I. On the drops, rev it up, bang! See ya later tata! Looking on Strava last night and if its the right chap I got 4 seconds on him and he currently holds the KOM. Hope he's about tonight for round two.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Sep 2014)

Saw a complete div of a cycle commuter nearly get wiped out twice in the space of a hundred yards. First time he tried to beat a car through a pinch point, no, that's no going to happen. And just down the road he undertook a left turning car, luckily the car driver was paying attention and they both had to do emergency stops. I said to the twit to take it easy and pay a bit more attention, that was the second time he nearly got hit. He just smiled at me. I hope you learned a valuable lesson Mr Blue Trek guy on Brookmill Road, but somehow I doubt it.


----------



## Leodis (23 Sep 2014)

Cycling down Leeds outter ring road on my ride to work, caught up with another cyclist who seemed to be going very s...l...o...w... anyway I tried to overtake but couldnt so hung back a bit, the approaching lights started to change, we both started slowing down, I stop and this nobber shoulder checked and jumped the lights... I cursed at said cyclist and a dude on a moped stopped and said RLJ'er gives you lot a bad name but he also mentioned the fact the fuzz just witnessed it, I turned and got the "Nod" from plod.. I ride on and witness RLJ'er get nicked by the fuzz.. Happy days.


----------



## Hacienda71 (23 Sep 2014)

In the last week or so I have seen at least four people commuting with clip on tri bars. Whats all that about then?  They wander all over the bloomin road. Had to shout at one of them to your right at least twice as he seemed unable to hold a straightline as I passed him. I wouldn't mind but I wasn't hammering it.


----------



## Leodis (23 Sep 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> In the last week or so I have seen at least four people commuting with clip on tri bars. Whats all that about then?  They wander all over the bloomin road. Had to shout at one of them to your right at least twice as he seemed unable to hold a straightline as I passed him. I wouldn't mind but I wasn't hammering it.



Maybe going TT after work?


----------



## Hacienda71 (23 Sep 2014)

Leodis said:


> Maybe going TT after work?


Not around here, all the local evening TT's have finished. The guy with them on last night could conceivably have left them on after the local Triathlon at the weekend, but it only takes a minute to remove a set of clip ons.


----------



## glenn forger (23 Sep 2014)

My legs have gone. I got dropped this morning, and it was a previous scalp!


----------



## Tankengine (23 Sep 2014)

What is with Tuesdays? Last week - dude drives into my back wheel while I was waiting for pedestrians to cross (low speed, he just wasn't looking and was fairly apologetic) today - near the lights, I pull out into the lane I need in 1 way system and stop as lights turn red. Car behind obviously not a fan, stops and then drives forwards to "nudge" my back wheel. Wtf? Car as weapon. Classy.


----------



## summerdays (23 Sep 2014)

Spotted a recumbent in the mist this morning, but other than lots of glass it was uneventful, though first morning wearing a buff.

Evening commute spotted someone cycling with a second bike, one of those ones which looks like it has a horizontal bar running the length of the bike?

And as I approached a set of lights I could see them changing to red even before I had reached the first line, and as I was slowing I could suddenly hear the sound of the car really revving his engine and then going for it as I moved to be right next to the kerb out of his way.


----------



## Black Country Ste (24 Sep 2014)




----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (24 Sep 2014)

A wet and breezy ride this morning. Reluctantly I got the second string out so the guards gave me a bit of wet protection. I know when the sun is out this afternoon I'll regret it and wish I came in on my other but can't have it all ways I guess.


----------



## Beebo (24 Sep 2014)

It rained!!
It hasnt rained for weeks.


----------



## MisterStan (24 Sep 2014)

I beat the rain! Came on the best bike - calculated risk and all that....


----------



## Spartak (24 Sep 2014)

My very irregular London commute today. 
From Paddington to Tower Hill on a Boris bike !







A yellow one today 8-)

Cycled down Oxford St. booted & suited thru quite a heavy shower, now sat in the Look Mum No Hands cafe on Old St. drying out !


----------



## ianrauk (24 Sep 2014)

Managed to miss the rain but some wet roads. And got a bloody puncture. On brand new tyres (Armadillos, put on this week). Oh well, ist puncture this year on the commute, 4500+ miles so can't really complain.


----------



## summerdays (24 Sep 2014)

Beebo said:


> It rained!!
> It hasnt rained for weeks.


It did but not very much (here anyway). Just enough to get me damp and wondering if the coat was worth wearing..

Found they had shut off part of the ring road cycle path, so took a diversion around the other side of the MOD ...... where they blocked off the path that way too! Luckily you could squeeze past.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Sep 2014)

Great fun on the commute this morning.

First of all I got flagged down by a taxi driver, he had a puncture and couldn't get the locking nut undone, neither could I so I told him to ring the AA.

Then going down a steep hill I lost my cap, noticed as I got to the bottom, so turned around and went back up it to find it. Found said cap and put the pack cover on the rucksack as at that point it decided to absolutely bucket it down.

Then stopped again when I saw a van was off the road and had hit a tree head on, must have happened well before I came along as there was no one in the cab and I didn't see anyone walking along the road.

Then stopped to fasten my laces as they had come undone.

Wind seemed to have it in for me as well, it changed direction every time I did, all in all it took me a good 10-15 minutes longer to get to work than normal.


----------



## summerdays (24 Sep 2014)

This afternoon I was overtaken first one was normal (faster than me), the second one was on an electric bike. It's becoming more common to see them, but at the time I was doing about 16 mph, and the guy in front of me was going faster and uphill and yet he overtook him not turning the pedals once.


----------



## fossyant (24 Sep 2014)

3 days in the car, think my ribs have made a miraculous recovery ! Got the MTB kitted out for the commute again. Mudguards, rack and Snow Studs.... erm the Summer Tyres won't fit under the guards so it's Studded tyres at 60 PSI ! New route try out tomorrow (I hope).

No more messing swapping between Panniers and rucksack when changing bikes !


----------



## Hacienda71 (24 Sep 2014)

Took a bit of a Detour on the way home tonight over the Cat and Fiddle to Buxton then Long Hill to Whaley Bridge then the climb from Whaley to the top of the Brickworks. Lovely sunset over the Cheshire Plain but boy was it nippy up top. Autumn attire will unfortunately need to be deployed soon.


----------



## summerdays (24 Sep 2014)

fossyant said:


> Mudguards, rack and Snow Studs.... erm the Summer Tyres won't fit under the guards so it's Studded tyres at 60 PSI


You can fit studded tyres but not normal tyres? I had the opposite problem where I could just hear the studs touching the mudguards.


----------



## potsy (24 Sep 2014)

fossyant said:


> 3 days in the car, think my ribs have made a miraculous recovery ! Got the MTB kitted out for the commute again. Mudguards, rack and Snow Studs.... erm the Summer Tyres won't fit under the guards so it's Studded tyres at 60 PSI ! New route try out tomorrow (I hope).
> 
> No more messing swapping between Panniers and rucksack when changing bikes !


Studded tyres in September


----------



## I like Skol (24 Sep 2014)

I've just popped out to collect one of the lads from Scouts. The sky is clearing, looks like it could be a starry night and will be very chilly in the morning so I have just dug out the long fingered gloves


----------



## summerdays (24 Sep 2014)

I've dug out my lights, I only had my emergency ones on the bike on Tuesday, and it was foggier than I expected meaning I took a different route to the one I intended. So time it start carrying proper ones though it's only in the depths of winter that I actually cycle in the dark on the commute.


----------



## fossyant (24 Sep 2014)

potsy said:


> Studded tyres in September


Nothing else spare !!!!


----------



## fossyant (24 Sep 2014)

I like Skol said:


> I've just popped out to collect one of the lads from Scouts. The sky is clearing, looks like it could be a starry night and will be very chilly in the morning so I have just dug out the long fingered gloves



Looks like I will have to find mine too ! Unless the missus issues a frying pan to my head.


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Sep 2014)

The mass of inexperienced cyclists in Deptford this evening kept us on our toes...<FacePalm>


----------



## GrasB (25 Sep 2014)

Patches of grass on the verge looked as though they had frost on them ... I didn't think it was THAT cold!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (25 Sep 2014)

Cracking ride in this morning. Nothing special happened as such but rhythm was good, felt really smooth. Added a few extra miles on too


----------



## potsy (25 Sep 2014)

Back on the bike after ages away, seemed very hard work for some reason 

Buff, thermal socks and glove liners were deployed, felt ok until I saw a guy going the opposite way in shorts and t shirt


----------



## apb (25 Sep 2014)

Two guys in lycra and on roadies over took me just before a hill. they then index down and slow down. what a bunch of whimps. I scalped them back.


----------



## jagman.2003 (25 Sep 2014)

Three of us going to attempt commuting back via off road trails/mountain bikes this evening.
Have been meaning to give this ago for ages. Between us we think we know the full route.
Will make a nice change from competing with traffic on the roads. Might attempt it more often & both ways if successful.
Scenic route is about 18 miles on rough route plan. Mountain bike had a lot of dust on it....


----------



## fossyant (25 Sep 2014)

Back on the bike. 10.5 miles with just 1 mile on road. Cracking route. Gasping a bit on arrival at work.


----------



## fossyant (25 Sep 2014)

Good deed of the day done too. Colleague forgot their key for their lock so I lent them one. Another colleague let a student park in the staff bike shelter as he had forgotten his lock.


----------



## summerdays (25 Sep 2014)

Bloke overtook me this morning and with a Good Morning and I can see your light half a mile away! That will be cos Mr Summerdays put new batteries in last night for me!

Best bit of my commute was turning onto the cheese grater bridge and realising a Steam train was leaving Bristol Templemeads!


----------



## EthelF (25 Sep 2014)

I ran over a squirrel this morning. It just hurtled out of some bushes and made a dash for my front wheel before I could react. I'm not sure what surprised me more - the size of the jolt I felt as I ran over it, or the speed at which it disappeared again whence it had come despite being run over by my not inconsiderable weight (I mean, of course, my negligible weight PLUS my 20kg of commuting bike and luggage!).


----------



## I like Skol (25 Sep 2014)

Lovely ride home from work tonight. Dark with a continual misty drizzle and the smell of wood burning house fires at regular intervals, kind of like bonfire night felt like when we woz kids. Very atmospheric.


----------



## TheSpence (25 Sep 2014)

Having a lovely (but very windy!) ride home from work, when this happened....


----------



## I like Skol (25 Sep 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Lovely ride home from work tonight. Dark with a continual misty drizzle and the smell of wood burning house fires at regular intervals, kind of like bonfire night felt like when we woz kids. Very atmospheric.





TheSpence said:


> Having a lovely (but very windy!) ride home from work, when this happened....



Total non-event if you ask me! Yes he was a tool (the badge gives it away) but hardly worth a quick mutter under your breath and not really any risk of colliding with him unless you were being as dozy as he was.

Now what is really annoying is the way your footage keeps surging then stopping continuously. I suggest you throw your camera in the bin.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Sep 2014)

TheSpence said:


> Having a lovely (but very windy!) ride home from work, when this happened....





You could see him from a mile off turning onto the roundabout.. why didn't you slow down? Agree with @I like Skol , a total non event,


----------



## potsy (25 Sep 2014)

TheSpence said:


> Having a lovely (but very windy!) ride home from work, when this happened....



If you're going to post videos every time something that trivial happens you are going to be very busy on here 

Another commuting comeback for me, with the promise of 'perfect' weather from @I like Skol I took my 3rd best bike and no rain gear whatsoever, he is a pleb


----------



## I like Skol (25 Sep 2014)

potsy said:


> he is a pleb


----------



## Vikeonabike (26 Sep 2014)

Wow.. CX bike for the commute... Only a little harder on the road.. But doing gravel tracks and Bridleways adds a brilliant new dimension..


----------



## Simontm (26 Sep 2014)

ianrauk said:


> You could see him from a mile off turning onto the roundabout.. why didn't you slow down? Agree with @I like Skol , a total non event,



And actually the problem was the car on his left. It should have cleared the roundabout, or given way to him to give him a clear route. As it was he had to stop and get in your way.


----------



## Katherine (26 Sep 2014)

TheSpence said:


> Having a lovely (but very windy!) ride home from work, when this happened....



He was already on the roundabout as you were approaching. You should have slowed down.


----------



## MisterStan (26 Sep 2014)

Warm this morning! Had a right sweat on by the time I got to work.


----------



## Beebo (26 Sep 2014)

I had some knobber give me a lecture in how I wasnt allowed to shake my head at him when he honked me in primary, because he was just honking me to let me know he was there.
I knew he was there because he was about 2 foot from my back wheel, the honk wasnt needed. and I was in primary because I was turning right at the lights.
What a knobber.


----------



## Beebo (26 Sep 2014)

TheSpence said:


> Having a lovely (but very windy!) ride home from work, when this happened....



Here's a screen shot of the incident, you were no where near the roundabout when he came out.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Sep 2014)

15degs when I left this morning... that's warm for a bike ride.
Yet why am I seeing other cyclists dressed up as if they were expecting the second Ice age?


----------



## jagman.2003 (26 Sep 2014)

jagman.2003 said:


> Three of us going to attempt commuting back via off road trails/mountain bikes this evening.
> Have been meaning to give this ago for ages. Between us we think we know the full route.
> Will make a nice change from competing with traffic on the roads. Might attempt it more often & both ways if successful.
> Scenic route is about 18 miles on rough route plan. Mountain bike had a lot of dust on it....



Job done. 17.7 miles, 1,929 ft elevation. We only went wrong direction once.
My mountain biking technique was a bit rusty, but did ok really. Didn't fall off...


----------



## apb (26 Sep 2014)

Katherine said:


> He was already on the roundabout as you were approaching. You should have slowed down.



exactly. It also means the BMW had right of way. So if the OP collided with the car the OP would of been at fault.


----------



## BSRU (26 Sep 2014)

Lots and lots of drizzle this morning but warm.


----------



## Ganymede (26 Sep 2014)

jagman.2003 said:


> Job done. 17.7 miles, 1,929 ft elevation. We only went wrong direction once.
> My mountain biking technique was a bit rusty, but did ok really. Didn't fall off...


Sounds fun! - how did you look when you got to work?


----------



## Beebo (26 Sep 2014)

ianrauk said:


> 15degs when I left this morning... that's warm for a bike ride.
> Yet why am I seeing other cyclists dressed up as if they were expecting the second Ice age?


Some guy on my commute had jacket, long tights and a full face balaclava on!
I was slight over dressed in shorts and a L/S top. I had to undo the zip to reveal my stunning torso


----------



## jagman.2003 (26 Sep 2014)

Ganymede said:


> Sounds fun! - how did you look when you got to work?


It was good fun. Mountain biking is very much the flip side of road cycling.
Lots of nice climbs & sweeping single track in the woods.
Luckily it was way home. But only minor mud splatters. Despite some nervous descents...


----------



## potsy (26 Sep 2014)

Had to stop after a few miles to take the buff and headband off, much warmer than yesterday.
Unusually I saw 4 other cyclists within a mile of setting off a t 5.45am, not quite so unusual was the fact 2 of them had no lights and 1 came from my left through a red light and forced me to slow down (a bit) nobber.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Sep 2014)

Cracking weather this morning, even the wind wasn't as bad as the local news made it out to be. SS top and shorts all the way, felt like I was back in the summer again


----------



## benb (26 Sep 2014)

On the way home yesterday a car had broken down. No one was stopping to assist, so I helped the driver push it off the road.
Good deed for the day done.


----------



## I like Skol (26 Sep 2014)

It was a bit wild west this morning! Was passed at 6am by 3 youths riding a (stolen?) motorbike in the opposite direction. They weren't wearing helmets!  Utter madness.

I saw a cop car parked in the entrance to some industrial units just 50yds later so pulled over to ask if he had seen the bike pass. He had but couldn't respond as he was at the scene of a break-in (one of the units was wide open and lit up) so was radioing it in. This was in Offerton and they were heading in the direction of Brinny, it's rough in Cheshire!


----------



## MisterStan (26 Sep 2014)

benb said:


> On the way home yesterday a car had broken down. No one was stopping to assist, so I helped the driver push it off the road.
> Good deed for the day done.


If you weren't dressed as Spiderman and you didn't fix the car, then frankly you may as well have not bothered!


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Sep 2014)

I like Skol said:


> It was a bit wild west this morning! Was passed at 6am by 3 youths riding a (stolen?) motorbike in the opposite direction. They weren't wearing helmets!  Utter madness.
> 
> I saw a cop car parked in the entrance to some industrial units just 50yds later so pulled over to ask if he had seen the bike pass. He had but couldn't respond as he was at the scene of a break-in (one of the units was wide open and lit up) so was radioing it in. *This was in Offerton and they were heading in the direction of Brinny, it's rough in Cheshire!*


Nah we annexed Offerton and Brinnington to Stockport Metropolitan Borough Council a while back hoping the Russians might invade claiming to be the ethnic Russian population of Stockport . Unfortunately they haven't bothered yet.


----------



## TheSpence (26 Sep 2014)

Beebo said:


> Here's a screen shot of the incident, you were no where near the roundabout when he came out.
> View attachment 57496



I think you are right in a way. Looking at the whole footage again and again, it seems like a series of errors. However one would say, being 3-5 metres away from the junction doing 20mph, he should have given way. Hey ho, just another day in the saddle!


----------



## Beebo (26 Sep 2014)

TheSpence said:


> I think you are right in a way. Looking at the whole footage again and again, it seems like a series of errors. However one would say, being 3-5 metres away from the junction doing 20mph, he should have given way. Hey ho, just another day in the saddle!


I agree, it's all about learning and moving on.
IMO, you shouldn't approach a mini roundabout at 20mph, they are unpredictable places.


----------



## benb (26 Sep 2014)

MisterStan said:


> If you weren't dressed as Spiderman and you didn't fix the car, then frankly you may as well have not bothered!



Sadly I am but a poor imitation of @GfromHull


----------



## potsy (26 Sep 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Nah we annexed Offerton and Brinnington to Stockport Metropolitan Borough Council a while back hoping the Russians might invade claiming to be the ethnic Russian population of Stockport . Unfortunately they haven't bothered yet.


Brinny was always too cool to be part of Cheshire, we I mean they are much better off as part of Stockport


----------



## fimm (26 Sep 2014)

Was passed by a chap on a hybrid going up a hill. Not unusual for me to be passed... I took another look at the bike, though, and as he wasn't really pulling away I caught him up & asked: "Is that an electric bike?"
"Yes," he said, "but the battery doesn't work... it needs to go back to be looked at".
Don't ask me why he had an electric bike, he was proper speedy without any help!


----------



## BSRU (26 Sep 2014)

Gear changing problems on the way home for lunch, instead of being on the 4th smallest cog it was on the smallest and I could get the rear derailleur past the 7th biggest cog.
Fortunately while investigating at home as to what the problem was I heard a loud twang, problem found, gear cable must have been frayed in the brifter and finally just snapped.


----------



## fossyant (26 Sep 2014)

Day two of new commute route. Might try the dirty short cut that @I like Skol tried out recently. Nearly got bumped into by a stupid cyclist on the Fallowfield Loop. I was coming up to one of the gates near Sainsburys and slowed to let a cyclist through. Well mad hair guy wasn't looking at all, went through gate didnt look and locked up just before he reached me. Didn't see the double LED lit on low..


----------



## Fubar (26 Sep 2014)

benb said:


> On the way home yesterday a car had broken down. No one was stopping to assist, so I helped the driver push it off the road.
> Good deed for the day done.



did 2 good deeds yesterday - on the commute in going over the Forth Road Bridge I fixed back into place a steel mesh fence that had been blown over into the cycle path, on the (extended) commute home I stopping to pick up a plastic hoop the local scout troup kids had thrown (accidentally) into the road. I'm surely in line for some Local Hero Award...


----------



## GrasB (26 Sep 2014)

Heard a guy in van yelling a a cyclist, doing a fair pace (18-20mph in a 30 limit) about holding him up, he was close to the cyclist but still well in lane. When both lanes of the opposing carriageway was totally clear I zipped past them. Only to hear mr van driver gun it to catch me up, I was doing 30mph on my speedo which is 0.1-0.5mph fast. Straight through a speed camera with a pair of flashes for good measure. He then put his main beams on and tailgated me. End up getting some distance from him just before another speed camera, which he dutifully sped through again with accompanying flashes. He then maintained it tailgating with main beams on for 2 1/2 circuits of a nice little rural loop I sometimes do on a bike before deciding to turn right not left. I really hope he does end up with +6 points on his licence because he was a right c**k.


----------



## ushills (26 Sep 2014)

Looks like my commute will be coming to a close when the clocks change, last week the clip on my Klickfix front bracket for my front rack broke and prevented me commuting in while waiting for a replacement, fitted it last night and this morning it was getting dark, I have lights fitted but don't think I will be commuting along the canal beyond mid-October as the alternative is a busy dual carriageway and it will be pitch black on the way home..

Roll on Spring, looks like I will be back to training in the evening on the country lanes at home,


----------



## Ganymede (26 Sep 2014)

ushills said:


> Looks like my commute will be coming to a close when the clocks change, last week the clip on my Klickfix front bracket for my front rack broke and prevented me commuting in while waiting for a replacement, fitted it last night and this morning it was getting dark, I have lights fitted but don't think I will be commuting along the canal beyond mid-October as the alternative is a busy dual carriageway and it will be pitch black on the way home..
> 
> Roll on Spring, looks like I will be back to training in the evening on the country lanes at home,


I commute part of the way home in the pitch black, though admittedly not next to a canal. It's on unlit narrow country lanes that I know well. Are you worried you might end up in the drink?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Sep 2014)

ushills said:


> Looks like my commute will be coming to a close when the clocks change, last week the clip on my Klickfix front bracket for my front rack broke and prevented me commuting in while waiting for a replacement, fitted it last night and this morning it was getting dark, I have lights fitted but don't think I will be commuting along the canal beyond mid-October as the alternative is a busy dual carriageway and it will be pitch black on the way home..
> 
> Roll on Spring, looks like I will be back to training in the evening on the country lanes at home,



I've done the commute in the pitch black down the tow path, secret is a good cree front light and either a light on your helmet or a head torch if helmetless.

I only ever fell off once as I didn't follow my own advice above


----------



## ushills (26 Sep 2014)

Ganymede said:


> I commute part of the way home in the pitch black, though admittedly not next to a canal. It's on unlit narrow country lanes that I know well. Are you worried you might end up in the drink?


Quite used to country lanes in the dark on the road bike, however the tow path is narrow in a city then very rural on a folde and I'm not too keen on a cold swim.

A quiet route in on roads would be good but its just dual carriageway.

I have decent lights but I would have to go to slow to make it worthwhile


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (26 Sep 2014)

A strange day today

As I joined the Busway I am sure I saws @MisterStan in front by about 300 yards. Tried to catch up as he looked like he was putting his headphones in and for a brief moment I thought I could ctahc him.
He then sorted himself out and put his foot down and was gone. The thought of a cardiovascular near death experience in trying to catch him was not going to happen for a Friday.

Then near the Histon end of the Busway someone had tried to drive down the Busway in an Audi A3, realised they were going the wrong way and to me looked like they tried a U turn. Big fail! Most of the front of the car was then removed. So all the buses were diverted.

Then at Histon roundabout over the A14, the police had closed it off as it looked like 2 people had tried to jump off the bridge onto the carriageway for some reason. So everyone who had come off at Histon in the car was diverted back on! I did chuckle as I cycled past the Bobbies in Blue!

And then it struck me, finally after 35,000 miles the reason why I cycle, is that my journey to work is in my hands. I am not at the mercy of people who cause or have accidents that close the roads. People who do things that cause motorist's to be delayed. When you go by bike you rely on you and only you to sort it out, your not waiting for some bus driver to hopefully turn up or for the railway people not to be on strike, its all in your hands. I think that's why I ride to work. Its so reliable, you only have yourself to blame, and lets face we can fix almost everything by the side of the road to get us to where we need to be.

So a great day and a great reason for me to keep going on the bike, it may be dull some days and tiring but it gets me where I need to be more reliably than any other form of transport. Its good for me, its cheap, pollution is low and is great for the environment.
Well done to all of us who do it every day.

I will get off my box now!


----------



## I like Skol (26 Sep 2014)

Friday night is numpty night!
A couple of interesting/amusing incidents on the way home tonight. But first, in addition to Kevin_cambs rambling above I would just like to say how perfect the weather is at the moment. Really makes commuting a joy, a nice autumn is just the best.

The single most entertaining point of tonights commute was some pleb (thank you @potsy for that word) who thought he would left hook me at the Bredbury roundabouts. When the traffic is queuing for the roundabout I am used to people whizzing up the R/H lane then taking the first exit left, which is why I always take a strong primary in the R/H lane when going on to that roundabout. Tonight the roundabout and approach were empty so I took a strong primary in the lefthand lane. Lo and behold, Mr Prize Numpty still came up the R/H lane and tried to take the 1st exit (there are no direction arrows in these lanes so logically left lane would be left or straight and right lane would be straight on or back round to enter the Ind Est.).
Bear in mind I am doing around 20mph at this point, I could almost hear the indecision rattling around in his empty head when he realised I was not going to concede and was aiming for his passenger door to do some damage! Brake, no accelerate, God NO brake, accelerate, sh1t he isn't moving BRAKE! 
Muppet, I continued on my planned path and he duly crossed humbly behind me. FFS, the roundabout was DESERTED, what did he/she think they were going to achieve?

Friday night is also take-away night and the Denton curry strip is always a tease when I ride through at weekend after the dayshift


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Sep 2014)

Took advantage of the weather and the fact I needed to go to another site this afternoon and knocked off another 100 miles in a day of commuting. Going to have a lie in tomorrow


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (26 Sep 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Well done to all of us who do it every day.


Yes, just this.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (26 Sep 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Going to have a lie in tomorrow


Wuss....


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (26 Sep 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Took advantage of the weather and the fact I needed to go to another site this afternoon and knocked off another 100 miles in a day of commuting. Going to have a lie in tomorrow



Christ you put me to shame! I only done 120 for the week!


----------



## fossyant (26 Sep 2014)

60 PSI in the Snow studs isn't a good idea. Need new fillings. Lost a mounting bolt for the pannier on an off road section. Went back, found the trail of washers, then the Allen bolt glistening in the sun. Fixed it and carried on.

I am not taking that short cut that @I like Skol found, never again. God those cobbles on hard tyres.... The mucky bit wasn't that mucky, but the road does end up like a two foot wide track.


----------



## thefollen (29 Sep 2014)

Chap having a clipless at the Waterloo Bridge/Aldwych lights earlier. A few of us were able to grab him and get him upright before the full topple! #inittogether


----------



## Origamist (29 Sep 2014)

Mild this morning, could have done without the gilet, but was too lazy to remove it...

Gave the bike a clean and did a few adjustments at the w/e and it felt smooth this morning.

Oh, fitted the new Fenix BC 30 light too - had it on flashing mode this morning and I like it. Good range of modes and a nice combo of throw and spill. It also has a momentary burst button which gives 1800 lumens - good if the roads are a bit twisty/ debris ridden and no traffic is coming in the opposite direction.


----------



## Arjimlad (29 Sep 2014)

An impatient woman in a Toyota forgot about stopping distances when trailing me through some bends.

When I gestured for her to back off she gestured for me to move over to the left - i.e. into the hedge. She eventually managed to overtake me into the path of oncoming traffic, which was forced to brake.

I had a bit of company after that with a nice Scottish chap on a recumbent bike who was doing an extended commute too.


----------



## dave r (29 Sep 2014)

Friday legs on a Monday, I was not impressed.


----------



## paul04 (29 Sep 2014)

1st ride with panniers on the bike this morning (had to make a few adjustments to make them fit at weekend)
Got the panniers from Halfords, the size is 35L, so plenty of space
So much better than having the rucksack on my back, wish I had done it months ago.


----------



## Vikeonabike (29 Sep 2014)

I uploaded it today, so it counts as todays commute.. 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRJOKk83CDY


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (29 Sep 2014)

dave r said:


> Friday legs on a Monday, I was not impressed.


Yep, ditto. Only had a 40 yesterday too so not sure where they've come from!


----------



## dave r (29 Sep 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Yep, ditto. Only had a 40 yesterday too so not sure where they've come from!


I did 67 miles yesterday and it felt like I'd left the legs at home, I've been very busy over the last few weeks so I suspect its all just catching up with me and I just need a couple of easy weeks to recover.


----------



## BSRU (30 Sep 2014)

Dry, warm and overcast with very little wind made for a very nice commute in, apart from two van drivers just pulling out from side roads.
I think the first was a speed misjudgement and the second was "I don't give a f***".


----------



## Beebo (30 Sep 2014)

Stupid workmen had gridlocked the Greenwich one way system, by closing the exit to Creek Road without telling anyone.
Oh how the cyclists laughed!


----------



## ianrauk (30 Sep 2014)

Beebo said:


> Stupid workmen had gridlocked the Greenwich one way system, by closing the exit to Creek Road without telling anyone.
> Oh how the cyclists laughed!




Emergency Gas Works - as said on BBC news at 7am this morning.


----------



## jagman.2003 (30 Sep 2014)

Early than usual today. Meant quieter roads.
Not the fastest commute but warmer than I thought it would be.
Increased disco light count slightly. Helmet is now plugged twice into the laptop looking like some mind reading device!


----------



## Beebo (30 Sep 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Emergency Gas Works - as said on BBC news at 7am this morning.


The funny thing was that the diversion signs were just sending people back around the one way system to join the back of the ever growing queue, so the whole of Greenwich was grid locked, they needed to put people on the junctions to direct traffic away from the problem.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Sep 2014)

Beebo said:


> The funny thing was that the diversion signs were just sending people back around the one way system to join the back of the ever growing queue, so the whole of Greenwich was grid locked, they needed to put people on the junctions to direct traffic away from the problem.




Not clever.....silly bunnies


----------



## confusedcyclist (30 Sep 2014)

Might be a bit soon for the merino baselayer, sweating buckets this morning...


----------



## summerdays (30 Sep 2014)

Wow that was a warm commute in for September, I started a bit chilly as I forgot my gillet, but did have gloves and a buff, but I ended up wearing a summer strappy top, having abandoned the gloves and buff! Beautiful weather!


----------



## fossyant (30 Sep 2014)

I find merino base works well in any temps. 

Still on the MTB. Can't get out of the saddle with my ribs, so the fixed road bike remains unused. Mad hair man does indeed ride like a tool down the Fallowfield Loop. Bombing it past peds.

Got passed by a road bike on the Loop this morning, but I keep getting tailed by a bloke on a sit up bike. Can't shake him on my heavy off road winter tyres. One thing is, I won't be risking the fixed on the Loop on frosty mornings, it's not gritted and loads of places for ice to form.


----------



## Simontm (1 Oct 2014)

Damp dreary start to the day. almost had an off when I went over a manhole core on a roundabout turning right - why I had never noticed it before...
Numpty count: Lost count, too many. It seems that today was the day when people thought: "It's dark and dingy and damp. I know what, I'll drive my car like a c..."
On the other hand, there were a couple of excellent van drivers this morning.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Oct 2014)

Had the first rainy commute since a bleedin' long time... luckily it was very mild temperatures. Still in shorts and s/s jersey.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (1 Oct 2014)

A less than ideal commute . I was the target of road rage from a motorist today (not the car, just personal assault), and as a result I have cuts and bruises, and the commuter bike has a buckled front wheel. I'll be discussing this with the local police tomorrow. I did use a rude hand gesture after the motorist close-passed me, but the response was totally out of proportion.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Oct 2014)

victor said:


> A less than ideal commute . I was the target of road rage from a motorist today (not the car, just personal assault), and as a result I have cuts and bruises, and the commuter bike has a buckled front wheel. I'll be discussing this with the local police tomorrow. I did use a rude hand gesture after the motorist close-passed me, but the response was totally out of proportion.




Sorry to hear that Vic.
There are some complete peanuts out there.


----------



## MisterStan (1 Oct 2014)

victor said:


> A less than ideal commute . I was the target of road rage from a motorist today (not the car, just personal assault), and as a result I have cuts and bruises, and the commuter bike has a buckled front wheel. I'll be discussing this with the local police tomorrow. I did use a rude hand gesture after the motorist close-passed me, but the response was totally out of proportion.


Hope you're OK Vic.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (1 Oct 2014)

I'll survive, thanks guys. The injuries are minor, and the good news is I have (a) a witness' name and number, (b) front and rear videos, and (c) the car's registration. Now I just hope the police will at least take me seriously enough to have a little chat with the driver.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Oct 2014)

victor said:


> I'll survive, thanks guys. The injuries are minor, and the good news is I have (a) a witness' name and number, (b) front and rear videos, and (c) the car's registration. Now I just hope the police will at least take me seriously enough* to have a little chat with the driver.*



...and do the right thing


----------



## Black Country Ste (1 Oct 2014)

Big bust up with an Amey/Severn Trent van driver this evening. Utterly stupid overtake in the wet that scared the living bejesus out of me, he stopped and I went ballistic. Not proud of myself in the least and came out of it with no credit. Though, don't want an angry cyclist calling you every name under the sun? Well, don't overtake them in a 3.5t van when they've just passed a parked car and there's another oncoming, then blame them for being "in the middle of the road" to excuse your own impatient driving.

Had a very similar incident half a mile before with a Clio. The van was the last straw. I was shaking for a good while afterwards.

Gah.



victor said:


> A less than ideal commute . I was the target of road rage from a motorist today (not the car, just personal assault), and as a result I have cuts and bruises, and the commuter bike has a buckled front wheel. I'll be discussing this with the local police tomorrow. I did use a rude hand gesture after the motorist close-passed me, but the response was totally out of proportion.



Been there, it's awful. So sorry to hear. Hope it's properly dealt with.


----------



## Spartak (1 Oct 2014)

No.14 Wessex bus beeped me tonight .... must have been cause I was holding him up by riding in the shared bus/taxi/cycle lane !

Bet I got to my destination before he did


----------



## Simontm (2 Oct 2014)

Had a few drinks last night so tried to take it easy this morning and was only a couple of minutes slower - who does that work then?

Numpty count: 1 - A gardeners' van took objection to me filtering past him so of course he had to squeeze my space on the road, cut me up, accelerate very very close to me (this is the A232 so there is a lot catching up with stationary traffic), cut me up again. So, at another stop point, I bombed past him and about 6 other cars to give myself some safe space before the turn onto the Waddon pathway  I know I could have just stayed behind him, but what's the point when you are travelling quicker than him?

On the plus side there were two very polite bus drivers who let me through pinch points.


----------



## Beebo (2 Oct 2014)

Simontm said:


> Had a few drinks last night so tried to take it easy this morning and was only a couple of minutes slower - who does that work then?


Because the time you spend at junctions and traffic lights is dead time whether you are going fast or slow.
And that's the major factor in average speed calculations.


----------



## Arjimlad (2 Oct 2014)

The council's starting some road widening on the A38 just north of j16 M5, which is part of my daily commute. It is scheduled to begin on 13th October and last until 1st May 2015!!

It'll make for some extremely long traffic queues on my rides to and from work as they are closing a lane. Winter misery for motorists and increased congestion on the road for cyclists to negotiate..


----------



## Arjimlad (2 Oct 2014)

victor said:


> I'll survive, thanks guys. The injuries are minor, and the good news is I have (a) a witness' name and number, (b) front and rear videos, and (c) the car's registration. Now I just hope the police will at least take me seriously enough to have a little chat with the driver.



How nasty. I hope you feel better soon and that he gets his just desserts.


----------



## 152l2 (2 Oct 2014)

I was cycling home Tuesday night looked down and thought WHAT THE DICKENS WAS THAT !?!?!? it looked like a RED sweet corn cob. Then another BLUE one. It was definitely a blue dyed sweet corn cob????? I am now getting closer to a squirrel and can see he is munching on a GREEN sweetcorn cob. He left it quite late and then darted off into the bushes. As I rounded a bend I saw what looked like a dead squirrel. I was going slow as its quite a tight bend. It wasn’t a squirrel, it was the lopped off head of a sika deer (I took pics of it). The weird thing is, (if that wasn’t weird enough) it was right on the centre / apex of the bend and you could see that someone had dug a hole, stood the head upright and filled in the gaps.

I broke some strava PRs after that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
last night it had gone.


----------



## MisterStan (2 Oct 2014)

152l2 said:


> I was cycling home Tuesday night looked down and thought WHAT THE DICKENS WAS THAT !?!?!? it looked like a RED sweet corn cob. Then another BLUE one. It was definitely a blue dyed sweet corn cob????? I am now getting closer to a squirrel and can see he is munching on a GREEN sweetcorn cob. He left it quite late and then darted off into the bushes. As I rounded a bend I saw what looked like a dead squirrel. I was going slow as its quite a tight bend. It wasn’t a squirrel, it was the lopped off head of a sika deer (I took pics of it). The weird thing is, (if that wasn’t weird enough) it was right on the centre / apex of the bend and you could see that someone had dug a hole, stood the head upright and filled in the gaps.
> 
> I broke some strava PRs after that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> last night it had gone.


Odd!


----------



## MisterStan (2 Oct 2014)

Nice run home last night, parcels from Ribble (new wheels for commuter) and PlanetX (woolly stuff for the winter) waiting when i got in. 

Solo run in this morning, a bit grey but cool enough to push a bit and not turn into a total sweaty mess! Traffic well behaved too, which makes a pleasant change.


----------



## jongooligan (2 Oct 2014)

fossyant said:


> One thing is, I won't be risking the fixed on the Loop on frosty mornings, it's not gritted and loads of places for ice to form.



All the old gits (well, older than me) in our club talk of how they used to switch to fixed in winter, partly because they're easier to control on ice. I'm not convinced enough to give it a try though.


----------



## Ganymede (2 Oct 2014)

152l2 said:


> I was cycling home Tuesday night looked down and thought WHAT THE DICKENS WAS THAT !?!?!? it looked like a RED sweet corn cob. Then another BLUE one. It was definitely a blue dyed sweet corn cob????? I am now getting closer to a squirrel and can see he is munching on a GREEN sweetcorn cob. He left it quite late and then darted off into the bushes. As I rounded a bend I saw what looked like a dead squirrel. I was going slow as its quite a tight bend. It wasn’t a squirrel, it was the lopped off head of a sika deer (I took pics of it). The weird thing is, (if that wasn’t weird enough) it was right on the centre / apex of the bend and you could see that someone had dug a hole, stood the head upright and filled in the gaps.
> 
> I broke some strava PRs after that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> last night it had gone.


Do you live in Twin Peaks?


----------



## Ganymede (2 Oct 2014)

Amazing multifarious commute yesterday -

To the station - train to Folkestone for a meeting

Along the seafront (via the Lower Lees cyclepath) to Sandgate for lunch and another meeting

Up the hill behind Saga to Folkestone West - train to Canterbury for a Big Do at the University

Up the hill (oh god, that hill) to the Uni - drinks, fireworks, Happy Birthday University of Kent

Down the hill to the station WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

Back to home station, cycle home. 

COLLAPSE. A bit too much as I don't think I'd recovered enough from the flu and you forget that cycling uphill under time pressure to catch a train is not an unalloyed joy. Also cycling last thing at night after a train ride during which you've really blobbed is a Bad Thing.

However, the really nice thing about visiting a university on a recumbent is you get a massive amount of unaffected appreciation from the students as you ride by. "Cool bike!", "Wow did you see that?", "That bike is so laid-back!" etc which was really sweet. Terrific party atmosphere and great fireworks, amazing warm dry weather with all the students and locals sitting on the grass. So in spite of the knackering, it was a great day, and I had lots of chats with strangers on the train and good meetings.


----------



## fossyant (2 Oct 2014)

Out on the fixed today. Ribs held up on the two stiff climbs over to the Fallowfield Loop. It was noticeably colder by a few degrees once I'd dropped on to the old rail line. The fixed was tricky to get through a couple of the styles but it was like taking a 'muted' rocket ship down there compared to the MTB.


----------



## confusedcyclist (2 Oct 2014)

Cooler but beautiful morning ride in today. Didn't turn up hideously sweaty for the first time, think I may have hit the nail on the head with layers today and/or I am much fitter than when I started cycling in June


----------



## 152l2 (2 Oct 2014)

Ganymede said:


> Do you live in Twin Peaks?


 Worse..............................................................Dorchester.


----------



## summerdays (2 Oct 2014)

Arjimlad said:


> The council's starting some road widening on the A38 just north of j16 M5, which is part of my daily commute. It is scheduled to begin on 13th October and last until 1st May 2015!!
> 
> It'll make for some extremely long traffic queues on my rides to and from work as they are closing a lane. Winter misery for motorists and increased congestion on the road for cyclists to negotiate..


Where exactly? It's wide by the police and up to the Almondsbury turn off and even after that, or is in the going into Bristol side they are widening? Somehow with all the other road works going on I've managed to miss that one! 

I'm still waiting for them to put back the lines at the traffic lights by the Sports centre further in which they resurfaced in early or mid August! It feels very weird waiting without the lines marked in.


----------



## Arjimlad (2 Oct 2014)

It's on the northern side of the motorway, just. It is already pretty wide so I'm not sure what they'll be doing. Doubt whether there will be any better provision for cycling.


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 Oct 2014)

Commute in this morning was ridden like a proper Stravasshole, pushing myself to the limit for three miles . Ride back home at lunch was a much more measured tempo affair. Took a detour acroos the Cheshire Lanes, saw lots of people out on bikes. What a difference the sunshine makes Not looking forward to next weeks predicted precipitation. Will just have to mtfu.


----------



## clid61 (2 Oct 2014)

Belting ride home this morning after nightshift ( ive been up hours by the way , no one goes to bed on the last one ...lol )Clear skies crisp and only wearing base layer and short sleeve and bib shorts , conceded to full finger gloves, however light weight though!


----------



## summerdays (2 Oct 2014)

Arjimlad said:


> It's on the northern side of the motorway, just. It is already pretty wide so I'm not sure what they'll be doing. Doubt whether there will be any better provision for cycling.


OK I have to admit to cycling on the cycle path on the footpath going southbound due to the volume of traffic sometimes, whereas northbound there isn't a problem there. It's probably to add another lane to the motorway direction? Southbound you are restricted by the light sequences as to how many cars you can get around there. 

My personal hatred around there is the Aztec West roundabout, heading northbound. Its a nightmare and could do with those coming out of Aztec West having a set of lights which might stop the enormous tailbacks that build up in the evening there about 4:30 since the people from Aztec West effectively get priority over everyone else wanting to head north bound. (If you don't believe that, try in a car, leaving to go to Aztec West, going all the way around that roundabout and back to the main one - you will beat the traffic that stayed in lane trying to go Northbound!


----------



## Arjimlad (2 Oct 2014)

I prefer it when it is chock-a-block with cars because they simply can't try to knock me off as they are stuck !

I join that RAB from the Bradley Stoke direction each evening and turn right up the A38 and thence under the M5. It's a bit dodgy with all the people lane-swapping and you have to keep your wits about you. I don't like the pavement cycle paths around these junctions as they simply peter out and leave you in a difficult place to rejoin the road. Or have broken glass etc..


----------



## summerdays (2 Oct 2014)

Arjimlad said:


> I prefer it when it is chock-a-block with cars because they simply can't try to knock me off as they are stuck !
> 
> I join that RAB from the Bradley Stoke direction each evening and turn right up the A38 and thence under the M5. It's a bit dodgy with all the people lane-swapping and you have to keep your wits about you. I don't like the pavement cycle paths around these junctions as they simply peter out and leave you in a difficult place to rejoin the road. Or have broken glass etc..


I don't like all the lane changing so do tend to use the path if it's about 4:30, but it can be great passing tons of stationary traffic queuing from back to nearly the Rolls Royce junction!

Tonight I've seen that the Badminton Roadworks have been cancelled


----------



## dave r (2 Oct 2014)

jongooligan said:


> All the old gits (well, older than me) in our club talk of how they used to switch to fixed in winter, partly because they're easier to control on ice. I'm not convinced enough to give it a try though.



I always ride nothing but fixed through the winter, and the old boys are right, I've always found fixed less of a handful when its slippery than gears, but I do run front and back brakes on my fixed, means I can use leg braking to keep my speed down when its slippery and if I need to I can back that up with a touch of back brake.


----------



## Spartak (3 Oct 2014)

summerdays said:


> I don't like all the lane changing so do tend to use the path if it's about 4:30, but it can be great passing tons of stationary traffic queuing from back to nearly the Rolls Royce junction!
> 
> Tonight I've seen that the Badminton Roadworks have been cancelled



Badminton roadworks or
Badminton Road works ???


----------



## summerdays (3 Oct 2014)

Spartak said:


> Badminton roadworks or
> Badminton Road works ???


Badminton Road roadworks, the bit they where meant to be resurfacing near the council offices that they resurfaced last year. Though from the markings on the road I assume they were going to dig bits of it first.

And my earlier complaint about the road markings not being replaced at the traffic lights.... Well went that way tonight and they have finally put the lines in!


----------



## Simontm (3 Oct 2014)

Lovely misty morning although disturbed by amount of bikes without lights. 

Numpty count: 1. A young woman who pulled out behind me and I thought: "What's the bet, she tries to pass me just about where the road narrows"...Yup! Had to swerve to avoid her car and then she turned about 50 yards later.


----------



## Beebo (3 Oct 2014)

I ran out of shower gel yesterday, forgot to buy some so had to "borrow" some from in the showers.
Moulton Brown Black Pepper flavour! Yuk.
I now smell like how I imagine Prince Philip smells.


----------



## BSRU (3 Oct 2014)

That was a cold one, temperature +10 but the wind chill was noticeable, not a good idea to be in S/S top this morning.

Nice easy 41km ride into work, almost partook in some SCR with the roadie on the white Giant carbon bike but resisted(just).


----------



## MisterStan (3 Oct 2014)

Beebo said:


> ....snip
> I now smell like how I imagine Prince Philip smells.


Pish and vinegar?


----------



## jagman.2003 (3 Oct 2014)

Someone was smiling on from above on commute home yesterday.
Got easy exit from all junctions & all green lights. All in a safe manner too!
Highest average speed for that route by far....
Perhaps it was karma, due to me stopping to offer assistance to fellow cyclist with a puncture.


----------



## Exile (3 Oct 2014)

Warmer this morning than yesterday, still had feeling in my fingers when I got to work! 

Almost blundered through a rapidly shrinking gap after being distracted by a car screeching to a halt at a side road. Almost ended up at the side of a boxvan as it drifted left, likely also distracted by Mrs Screechy McBrakehard. 

More than enough excitement for one morning, and thankfully the rest of the ride was quiet.


----------



## Hacienda71 (3 Oct 2014)

Bloomin windy riding up to Macc this morning.


----------



## potsy (3 Oct 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Bloomin windy riding up to Macc this morning.


Was windy today, had to stop halfway to take my buff off as it wasn't quite as cold as I was expecting 

Still easing myself back into the commute after a few lazy weeks, felt better than last week but still nowhere near my old self.


----------



## rb58 (3 Oct 2014)

Don't usual commute into London on a Friday. Amazed at how quiet the roads were, even though I was half an hour later than normal. Still plenty of numpty cyclists though.


----------



## summerdays (3 Oct 2014)

It wasn't too bad, but I expect that will be the last warmish commute now till the spring, I'm expecting a major drop in temps back to more normal Autumn weather from tomorrow!


----------



## Ganymede (3 Oct 2014)

I haven't cycled the last two days, that multi-commute I did on Wednesday has knackered me, I guess that virus I had should have been left to get better a bit longer. Beautiful day today but I had to do the domestic commute to the parents' in the car


----------



## Simontm (3 Oct 2014)

Got my first real shouter when crossing the hump railway bridge at Waddon Marsh. Bloke shouted "pedal faster fatty". After I gave him the international sign for go away  I realised that the meaning of irony was lost on the rotund twenty year old and his fat friends sitting in a car in a jam


----------



## donnydave (4 Oct 2014)

Only cycled 2 days in the last 2 weeks due to being away for work. Instead I've been commuting by car from Cambridge to Greenford.

My god please make it stop! I want my 40 min bike commute back, not this 2-3hr car based insanity!


----------



## clid61 (6 Oct 2014)

The rain woke me at 3 , off to work at 5.15 , its going to be a wet windy one , oo err . Try my new overshoes out this morning Take care out there


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (6 Oct 2014)

Such glorious conditions forecast I thought I'd leave earlier before they got to me, wasn't so lucky. Up at 04:00 for an 08:00 start  but it was already raining. Never mind, on go the over trousers I recently got from Aldi, and do you know what, they were absolutely bob on! Most annoying part of the morning so far, I broke the zip on the back of my overshoes when taking them off, gah! Ended up being 2 1/4 hrs early from the normal start time, would much rather it be a Spring morning and I'd be out getting some miles in


----------



## Ganymede (6 Oct 2014)

Did a bit of work clearing and bonfire-ing with son-in-law yesterday - felt all viral again and early to bed - back in the car AGAIN this morning


----------



## DCLane (6 Oct 2014)

Wet, windy but stayed dry thanks to the jacket and overshoes.

I need some decent brakes on the Raleigh Team (bad weather bike) though; they're hardly working when wet and downhill and only working badly when it's dry!


----------



## summerdays (6 Oct 2014)

Mr Summerdays has been really nice and given me a.lift to where I left my coat on Saturday. (It was raining when I arrived, but dry when I left and I've just got out of the coat habit this lovely summer).

Saw a fair number of very wet cyclists and most with decent lights, but one silly woman had her lock on top of her pannier rack which almost completely obscured them, they looked like weak batteries till we passed her.

Ah well time to get ready for my soaking, and it sounds a bit windy.


----------



## Simontm (6 Oct 2014)

Missed the rain and had a glorious sunrise over the Thames which unfortunately disappeared once I cleared the top of Worcester Park. 

Numpty count: 5 

1 van driver who overtook me on a pinch only to turn immediately right!!!! 

The rest, unfortunately were cyclists - two being schoolboys. 

Seriously guys, riding out at this time of gear in dark clothes and no lights? I couldn't see you, what chance has a car got at twice my speed?


----------



## MisterStan (6 Oct 2014)

What a glorious sunrise this morning! Like the sky was on fire. Windy and properly autumnal. 

Warmer than I expected having checked the forecast and just about managed to beat the rain. Let's hope the wind stays the same for the return trip.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Oct 2014)

Woke up at 5am, looked out the window and saw how windy it was, climbed back into bed for another 2 hours. 11 miles only this morning, wind wasn't to bad in the end, was very wet and bloody freezing though.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (6 Oct 2014)

Clipless-less moment:

Took the spuds off and switched to platforms a couple of weeks ago for a trip involving cycling, train, cycling then walking

Slipped a gear setting off this morning. Steel beartrap up my left shin and down my right ankle. I said "ooh, that smarts!" (or words less repeatable to the same effect!)


----------



## ianrauk (6 Oct 2014)

I seemed to piked one of the longer straws this morning, Looked out of the window when I woke up to see a most amazing sunrise. Really stunning. But as I was munching down my brekkie the rain started. Great, wet commute. But Lordy be within half an hour it had stopped. So hot footed it out the door. Was 10degs so s/s jersey and Montane windcheater. The commute stayed dry the whole way in. Only one numpty moton to contend with deciding to overtake and left hook me but luckily the old spider senses were on full alert.

Saw another de-badged Van Nicholas. The rider was surprised when I asked him what Van Nich it was, until I said I ride one too. They doo look good them Van Nichs don't they


----------



## Leaway2 (6 Oct 2014)

Very wet and windy. First day in coat and longs for ages. Well it is winter gear from now on!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (6 Oct 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 11 miles only this morning


You are clearly not well, get help.


----------



## DWiggy (6 Oct 2014)

What a surreal ride in this morning, Brilliant orange sky, lots of Rabbits and a massive rainbow....thought I'd taken a wrong tune and ended up in Oz!.......beautiful


----------



## Origamist (6 Oct 2014)

About 6/7C, windy and with persistent rain this morning - the perfect conditions for my new Haglofs rain jacket (Gore Active)! The jacket performed excellently - I would not wear it if the temps were any higher, but with the wet and the wind-chill, it meant I was only lightly poached and did not boil in the bag.

Hoping the wind eases off for the return journey...


----------



## Bodhbh (6 Oct 2014)

Well that was a rude awaking after being spoilt all summer.


----------



## Specialeyes (6 Oct 2014)

A127 burst water main forced a rest-day commute today, and my 11-mile ride was an hour quicker than a colleague stuck in traffic. First outing for the tights since about February too! Despite the traffic chaos on the road, the only obstruction on the cycle path was a Police car, completely blocking the route and requiring me to drop into the main carriageway to get around it... grrrrr


----------



## KneesUp (6 Oct 2014)

My first bad weather commute - I feel all hardocre now. Fortunately I fitted some guards last night (£11 in the sale at Halfords - not pretty but, on the other hand, £11) and they seem to do the job ok - as it was still raining it's hard to tell definitively.

I definitely need to so something about the brakes, though.


----------



## donnydave (6 Oct 2014)

fleece lined altura night vision deployed for the first time this morning MUHAHAHAHAHA bring it on, winter! I see you, I know your mind.


----------



## fossyant (6 Oct 2014)

Wet and windy. Picked up a flat front just 5 mins from work so walked it. Another cyclist pulled over to check I was OK. Said I was near work and will fix it in the dry at lunch. Said thanks. Not had chance yet so will fix later.


----------



## summerdays (6 Oct 2014)

That was wet but it was the wind giving me the most grief! I kept being blown sideways towards the middle of the road along one stretch. The car behind didn't seem happy waiting behind but there wasn't enough space for him to pass safely, and I was having to break a little to steady myself. I would have preferred a more gentle approach to winter. Aldi's finest waterproof bottoms seem to keep the bottom half dry though.


----------



## Ciar (6 Oct 2014)

Just windy when i left this morning, so pakajak over short sleeved top but i did chuck on the winter gloves avoided the rain which was nice, looks like it might be time to switch to winter gear soon though, the seasons have definitely switched.


----------



## Leaway2 (6 Oct 2014)

Ciar said:


> Just windy when i left this morning, so pakajak over short sleeved top but i did chuck on the winter gloves avoided the rain which was nice, looks like it might be time to switch to winter gear soon though, the seasons have definitely switched.


Winter draws on.


----------



## Smurfy (6 Oct 2014)

Saw a school party out this morning doing the modern day equivalent of cycling proficiency. It was torrential rain and strong winds, and most of the party didn't appear to be suitably dressed for such awful weather. Why wasn't it cancelled? Most of those kids would've been drenched through and freezing cold within an hour.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (6 Oct 2014)

Very wet and windy this morning. Got a good soaking! Should have put my ear warmers on, got earache by the time I got to work, most annoying!


----------



## MisterStan (6 Oct 2014)

YellowTim said:


> Saw a school party out this morning doing the modern day equivalent of cycling proficiency. It was torrential rain and strong winds, and most of the party didn't appear to be suitably dressed for such awful weather. Why wasn't it cancelled? Most of those kids would've been drenched through and freezing cold within an hour.


The Instructor was probably of a fan of those Velominati Nobbers. Rule 5 and all that.


----------



## KneesUp (6 Oct 2014)

MisterStan said:


> The Instructor was probably of a fan of those Velominati Nobbers. Rule 5 and all that.


Or self employed and only paid if the session went ahead. It's not the instructors fault if the kids parents didn't check the weather, or notice it was cold and wet when they took their kids to school!


----------



## summerdays (6 Oct 2014)

It's not always the parents fault, my teenagers seem to prefer getting wet to wearing a coat. I didn't see my youngest leave the house this morning but I'm prepared to bet my bike that he wasn't wearing a coat!

And are we only intending to bring up fair weather children? I meet a number on the cycle path every morning, and they don't stop cycling because it was raining. Some of them (primary school age at a guess), cycle on their own to school.

Edit: he's home and no he didn't take a coat, apparently it stopped raining, I was cycling in his apparent non-rain, and it was very wet non rain!


----------



## MisterStan (6 Oct 2014)

KneesUp said:


> Or self employed and only paid if the session went ahead. It's not the instructors fault if the kids parents didn't check the weather, or notice it was cold and wet when they took their kids to school!


I was trying to be clever. Should have added a yellow face thingy.


----------



## KneesUp (6 Oct 2014)

MisterStan said:


> I was trying to be clever. Should have added a yellow face thingy.


Sorry!


----------



## Brightski (6 Oct 2014)

I got wet


----------



## Simontm (6 Oct 2014)

Marked difference to this morning - need wipers for my glasses


----------



## fossyant (6 Oct 2014)

Our new drying cabinet was full of cyclists wet kit. Not dry by home time though, still damp.

Fixed my puncture as I left work, big bit of glass. Hadn't poked through much but found it when tyre pumped up. Tried out my new co2 inflator. Crikey. Tyre up to about 100 PSI in about one second, no noise.


----------



## Lilliburlero (6 Oct 2014)

Commuted in my work boots ..... my feet were a tad wet and I was cursing myself for not buying some overshoes form ALDI. I then spent the first 5 hours of the day working in the yard so it wouldn`t have mattered anyway


----------



## Poacher (6 Oct 2014)

Leaway2 said:


> Winter draws on.


....and very pretty they look!






Well, somebody had to.


----------



## confusedcyclist (6 Oct 2014)

Lilliburlero said:


> Commuted in my work boots ..... my feet were a tad wet and I was cursing myself for not buying some overshoes form ALDI. I then spent the first 5 hours of the day working in the yard so it wouldn`t have mattered anyway


Same! Overshoes ordered today (Aldi's didn't look trust worthy but the waterresistant cap came in handy )


----------



## Exile (6 Oct 2014)

Very wet this morning, and the wind was a bit on the nasty side, but I would still rather spend half an hour cycling than an hour getting to work by bus. Found out the key to keeping my feet dry is to accept water will get in somewhere, and just use the neoprene overshoes to make sure they stay warm. Might actually spend a bit more when I get round to replacing these.

Found myself on the receiving end of a horrible swirling wind as I crossed a junction, swept in from the side, knocked me about a foot off my line, and then swung right in to my face slamming me with cold rain and taking a few m/ph off my speed. At least the ride home was dry, aside from the 3 inch deep puddle I managed to put my foot in as I stopped at lights.


----------



## dee.jay (7 Oct 2014)

I too got very wet after a 12 hour nightshift. Getting into the shower and my bed was rather appreciated indeed!

At a night shift again and I can hear the rain again, but I dont mind it so much - as long as my top half remains dry I can handle wet feet.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (7 Oct 2014)

Cold this morning, or at least it feels more so after the mild weather we've had. Glad I remembered my ear warmers and full fingered gloves. Only light rain thankfully


----------



## 400bhp (7 Oct 2014)

Pretty cold this morning...and wet.

The forecast told me there was little chance of rain before 8am. They were wrong. I didn't have my winter boots on so my feet got a soaking. They won't dry off before the homeward leg. I'll try and find a newspaper to stuff in them later.


----------



## Beebo (7 Oct 2014)

The ride home last night was horrid, dark and wet, with steamed up glasses. Couldnt see a thing.
This morning I was riding next to a full size tractor, in Rotherhithe!
Those massive wheels are pretty scarey close up. You'd stand no chance if you got tangled with one of them.


----------



## MisterStan (7 Oct 2014)

Smug mode on - stayed dry last night and despite the biblical forecast for this morning, more or less dry by the time I arrived today too!


----------



## I like Skol (7 Oct 2014)

400bhp said:


> Pretty cold this morning...and wet.
> 
> The forecast told me there was little chance of rain before 8am. They were wrong. I didn't have my winter boots on so my feet got a soaking. They won't dry off before the homeward leg. I'll try and find a newspaper to stuff in them later.


Hah! You must have been heading the wrong way. My ride home was relatively dry, just started trying for the last few minutes before getting in at 8am so I escaped unscathed 
That's my last shift for the week so on the whole, despite some atrocious weather I think the scores for man V's nature are 4-0 to me. I don't think @potsy did quite so well 

The week has held my interest with a couple of incidents to prevent boredom. The wind and rain has to be mentioned first, two fast but wet rides home with the wind from hell at my heels. A couple of half-hearted left hook attempts from nitwits that just seem to wake up and realise how cretinous they are being partway through the manoeuvre and then panic and freeze, blocking the road for everyone . The icing on the cake happened this morning though. I was belting through Denton/Crown Point, almost daylight but lights on anyway when a nobber cyclist who actually looked fairly serious (matt grey hybrid, decent helmet (if such a thing exists?) well fitting hi-viz cycle jacket) just rode out of a side street right at me to join the road in my direction! If I hadn't moved over he would certainly have collided with me. He just assumed I was going to make room for him. Luckily I knew the road behind me was clear but he wasn't to know I had that awareness but carried on regardless. Honestly I wish I had just knocked him off.... NOBBER


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Oct 2014)

Much better weather this morning compared to yesterday, think it is time to ditch the summer socks though, feet were a tad cold when I got to work this morning.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (7 Oct 2014)

I used the 'arrive two hours early' trick again this morning and didn't get wet, well not as such. With a dry, even sunny afternoon forecast I came in on my bestie. What I'd not really thought much about was how wet the roads were and got splattered all the way in, completely undoing the nice clean and polish I gave it on Sunday.


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Oct 2014)

Loaded my daughter into the child seat on my hybrid, and then noticed flat front tyre !

I had pumped it up to recommended pressure on Sunday afternoon so no idea what's gone wrong there.

I had to drive her to nursery (bah!) but got back home & jumped on the road bike for a nice 6 miles into work. Glad the promised heavy showers did not appear.


----------



## summerdays (7 Oct 2014)

I was expecting a couple of showers on the way in and couldn't be bothered to stop to pull on waterproofs so set off with waterproof top and bottoms. As a result the rain cloud obviously took a detour and I stayed dry. But so cold out there, actually I was glad I had them on as I wasn't wearing enough underneath to keep me warm! I've still not made the mental shift from summer!

Cycled along a one way road, double parked with cars (Brynland Ave), and the motorist decided to try to use a small gap to accelerate by .... all they succeeded in doing was an emergency stop before they hit the next parked car. For some reason I slowed down a little!


----------



## Origamist (7 Oct 2014)

Colder and wetter than yesterday morning, but a tad less windy - still slower than normal and a soggy old slog.

Autumn is back with a vengeance - more rain in the last 36 hours than for all of Sept, I'd hazard.


----------



## GrasB (7 Oct 2014)

Wetish ride in, just a few local showers but the winter outer soft shell layers shrugged it off. The problem is the lack of rain & the appearance of the sun, 12-13C is about the maximum temps for the kit I have.


----------



## dee.jay (7 Oct 2014)

I actually was really lucky this morning - quick shower and that was it. I'm going to give myself a break for this week - I.e. Stick to just commuting - in Saturday next, and give my body a chance to relax. 8 x 5-6 mile rides in 4 days - I'm not used to it yet, but I managed it well enough this week :-)


----------



## summerdays (7 Oct 2014)

I put the waterproofs on as it was rain as I was about to set off back, but I must have just caught the tail end as I managed to follow a rainbow home. Tipped down soon after! Ended up chatting to the owner of an Ice Trike at Emersons Green for a while.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (7 Oct 2014)

Wondered why a short commute seemed such a slog yesterday and this morning....should have been flying, clear-headed and sober for October...
..the answer came to me at about 3pm this afternoon with shivers, cough and sore throat


----------



## I like Skol (7 Oct 2014)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> Wondered why a short commute seemed such a slog yesterday and this morning....should have been flying, clear-headed and sober for October...
> ..the answer came to me at about 3pm this afternoon with shivers, cough and sore throat


Shouldn't have stopped the booze, it's medicinal you know?

Anyway, MTFU (I think this is a rule?)


----------



## summerdays (7 Oct 2014)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> Wondered why a short commute seemed such a slog yesterday and this morning....should have been flying, clear-headed and sober for October...
> ..the answer came to me at about 3pm this afternoon with shivers, cough and sore throat


I'm in the same boat and ended up making some questionable decisions today, broke my own rule about never crossing the motorway slip road junction when it wasn't green for me, (I never do that due to the speed they leave the motorway,), and one junction very parked up, met a van struggling to turn in and wanted me to shift, and somehow I exited on the wrong side and kept going and passed 3 stationary cars on the left! That's when you realise you aren't cycling to your normal standards. So just having a medicinal hot toddy now.


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Oct 2014)

I did a 21 mile commute on the way home. Mostly into head winds and patchy rain. But I feel fine. That cant be right.

Summer was so long ago.


----------



## Beebo (8 Oct 2014)

OMG, the sky turned very dark and a monsoon hit SE London this morning.


----------



## MisterStan (8 Oct 2014)

*Smug mode to Level 10* Got to work in time to miss the rain again! *Smug mode off*


----------



## ianrauk (8 Oct 2014)

Wet, so bloody wet, wetter then a wet thing from planet wet. And being wet meant more traffic. Seem's the whole of SE London was at a standstill this morning. For the first time since last winter I put on the Night Vision Evo jacket, it was 10 degs when I left this morning which is usually bearable, but with the rain and the wind chill I wasn't going to risk it. The amount of rain meant that the Montaine would just get soaked through. The Evo did it's job, though was a little toasty.

Of course.. as soon as I get to work.. the rain stops and it's clearing up.. weather god bastards.


----------



## jagman.2003 (8 Oct 2014)

Poured down all afternoon here yesterday. Just stopped & sun came out as I exited work. 
Mildly boiled in bag with showerproof jacket. But for a cheap Lusso one it does breath quite well.


----------



## clid61 (8 Oct 2014)

BBB Hardwear overshoes kept me dry and my Sealskin gloves too , great combo !


----------



## benb (8 Oct 2014)

My lovely daughter stayed drier than me this morning.


----------



## glenn forger (8 Oct 2014)

Guffaw:

_"Are you wet daddy? Ah well"._


----------



## Ciar (8 Oct 2014)

I decided to have my rest day today, thank the lord i did the rain was horrendous and as others have said i still can't bring myself to switch to autumn/winter clothing  back on the bike tomorrow so hopefully it's dry!


----------



## summerdays (8 Oct 2014)

First day this week I've been ok temperature wise, and I had to cycle through a downpour despite everyone else sheltering under bridges as my youngest had looked himself out!

This morning I had a minor karma moment, after being overtaken at a ridiculous speed in a built up area, I had no chance of catching him up, at the next set of lights (around a double bend), but I wasn't counting on a builders lorry in then middle of the road around the bend. I assume he wasn't counting on it either as he was facing into the kerb. I passed him and joined the queue and he had to sit behind me


----------



## ianrauk (8 Oct 2014)

friggin wind... whats all that about? Such hard work tonight. Knackered.


----------



## Ciar (9 Oct 2014)

9 miles of feeling like i was sat in a wind tunnel! so i thought poke it and took it very easy.


----------



## MisterStan (9 Oct 2014)

Bit of a surreal moment this morning; some cows had gone through a gate that had been left open, one of them was trying to jump over a barbed wire fence (it wasn't going to work, whatever the cow tells you) so I put the bike to one side and proceeded to herd the cows away, all but one listened to me, the one that didn't ended up going into someone's back garden - where I left it looking through the conservatory window at the slightly bemused householder who was somewhat surprised to see the fresh milk delivery for his morning coffee - over to you I shouted and got on my way! Thanks to the two cyclists who stopped and helped.


----------



## Arjimlad (9 Oct 2014)

Wind for the last five miles was tough ... and I hate putting my brakes on when you can feel how gritty & horrible the rims are.

I carefully clean the blocks and rims with babywipes very regularly, but still feels like you're applying grinding paste !


----------



## Ganymede (9 Oct 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Bit of a surreal moment this morning; some cows had gone through a gate that had been left open, one of them was trying to jump over a barbed wire fence (it wasn't going to work, whatever the cow tells you) so I put the bike to one side and proceeded to herd the cows away, all but one listened to me, the one that didn't ended up going into someone's back garden - where I left it looking through the conservatory window at the slightly bemused householder who was somewhat surprised to see the fresh milk delivery for his morning coffee - over to you I shouted and got on my way! Thanks to the two cyclists who stopped and helped.


Happens with sheep round here - especially when there are lambs! A bit less alarming than cows though!


----------



## summerdays (9 Oct 2014)

Arjimlad said:


> Wind for the last five miles was tough ... and I hate putting my brakes on when you can feel how gritty & horrible the rims are.
> 
> I carefully clean the blocks and rims with babywipes very regularly, but still feels like you're applying grinding paste !


I thought I was going to be lucky and have a tail wind, then I realised it was going to be a head wind for most of the journey!

And on the brake front that is why I changed to having disk brakes, to avoid that muck!


----------



## ianrauk (9 Oct 2014)

At least the rain has stopped though it was pretty heavy rainfall over night so the roads were very wet. With the northerly wind blowing for all it's worth it made for a nice and quick ride in. So much so that I added another 5 miles just for the sake of it. Gonna be a windy battle home later.


----------



## MisterStan (9 Oct 2014)

Arjimlad said:


> Wind for the last five miles was tough ... and *I hate putting my brakes on when you can feel how gritty & horrible the rims are.*
> 
> I carefully clean the blocks and rims with babywipes very regularly, but still feels like you're applying grinding paste !


Brand new wheels on the winter commuter bike this week, new brake blocks too. I feel your pain!


----------



## luckyfox (9 Oct 2014)

No rain as advertised so waterproofs became sweat suit...


----------



## GrasB (9 Oct 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Brand new wheels on the winter commuter bike this week, new brake blocks too. I feel your pain!


disc brakes


----------



## donnydave (9 Oct 2014)

A rare outing for maximum highest gear the other day (50-11), wind assisted of course. Due to work I ended up driving instead of taking advantage of another homeward bound tail wind yesterday. Back on the bike today and the wind has shifted a little bit so it looks like more of a mischievous side-wind rather than a full on helping tail wind


----------



## azir (9 Oct 2014)

Absolute downpour on the way home last night - had to opt for on pavement cycle lane at one point, where I normally stay on the main road to turn right at the next junction, because visibility was basically nil. It was so heavy it stung when it hit. Castelli gabba jersey thing did quite well given the apocalyptic conditions but I was a bit damp on the shoulders underneath. Not looking forward to a windy commute home today - rather have the rain back, ta.


----------



## Ganymede (9 Oct 2014)

I am still not on the bike - just thinking about it makes me tired. 

I feel so bad about having to use the car for short distances.


----------



## G3CWI (9 Oct 2014)

It started well and then the rain came down. Curiously it was not as horrible as I expected.


----------



## MisterStan (9 Oct 2014)

GrasB said:


> disc brakes


Ah, but that means a whole new bike. Not on the cards at present as we have a wedding and a deposit for the house to pay for


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (9 Oct 2014)

I heard the most amazing crack of lightening on the way home last night whilst riding through the heavy rain, closest I've ever been I reckon, closer than a half mile I would of thought. Gave the new Shimano overshoes their first run out too, they were absolutely bang on at keeping my feet dry even through that. Summer miles have well gone now, seems too early to be thinking about cold dark mornings and nights though.


----------



## robjh (9 Oct 2014)

Two beautiful rides, last night and this morning, accompanied by a huge moon on both. Last night was especially good, in the dark at about 7.30pm, with the moon big and golden-red on my left hand side, and bright enough that I could switch my front light off and ride down the country roads by moonlight only.
The moonlight at 2 in the morning was fantastic, but I wasn’t on my bike then.

The moon was still hanging in the pale sky at 7.30 this morning as the sun came up on my other side. Two wonderful rides, and I completely avoided the rainstorms that have been floating across the region during the daytimes. Hoping (maybe against hope) to avoid the showers again tonight.


----------



## DWiggy (9 Oct 2014)

Looks like Im in for a drenching!!


----------



## donnydave (9 Oct 2014)

ooh it wont be long now until I can start shouting GET SOME LIGHTS at everyone


----------



## summerdays (9 Oct 2014)

This evenings commute fine, in fact my cold appears to be waning, so a little more energy. The only remarkable event was confirmation that there is a right and a wrong way to negotiate a roundabout. Below is the wrong way, looks like they got away with minor damage to the wing mirror and side of the car.


----------



## fossyant (9 Oct 2014)

Early dart as had to get to hospital for a pain killing injection (not related to my recent off) but you could see my specialists eyes start to roll when I said I had been knocked off my bike again. He said I had the bravery award today, but I joked my injections were much less painful then getting knocked off my bike.

Any way, new route is avoiding the worst of the traffic, but squirrels, they are suicidal. No chance of avoiding today's, but the little chap just skidded to a halt before both wheels went over him. That's three bloody squirrels, a mouse and some cocky pigeons this week. Sheesh bring back Audi drivers.


----------



## DWiggy (9 Oct 2014)

Yep got drenched!


----------



## ianrauk (9 Oct 2014)

After the on and off torrential downpours all day I was expecting a very wet commute home. But Lordy be there was only one very short light shower. So arrived home dry.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Oct 2014)

Stayed dry both ways today, was very hard work against the wind tonight though.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Oct 2014)

donnydave said:


> ooh it wont be long now until I can start shouting GET SOME LIGHTS at everyone



Had mine on for the last few miles tonight.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Oct 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Stayed dry both ways today, was very hard work against the wind tonight though.




It's mind and muscle sapping...


----------



## Shut Up Legs (9 Oct 2014)

Being a bit fed up with roads lately, I tried another variation on my commute home yesterday. The previous commute was 28.25km with about 14.5km of it on road, and the new commute is 31.5km with only 4km on road. I find the switch to shared paths to be more relaxing in general .
Yes, I know not everyone is a fan of shared paths, but despite their disadvantages, they do get you away from the motorists, and that's really what I need lately. The extra 3.25km of commuting is more than worth it.


----------



## GrasB (10 Oct 2014)

Driving into work today I'm doing 70mph in the offside lane overtaking lorry after lorry with 3-5 car lengths between them. After 2.5 miles of this it's time to get into the nearside lane for my exit. So after passing the 1 mile marker I catch up the biggest gap I can see in the line, slow down to pace the two lorries, indicate then slot in between them, cue airhorn & flashing lights from the driver behind. Like WTH do you expect leaving about 1s gap between you & the vehicle in front?



fossyant said:


> Any way, new route is avoiding the worst of the traffic, but squirrels, they are suicidal. No chance of avoiding today's, but the little chap just skidded to a halt before both wheels went over him. That's three bloody squirrels, a mouse and some cocky pigeons this week. Sheesh bring back Audi drivers.


Welcome to cycle my commute... avoiding the suicide furries! I tend to ride primary on all of my commute.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (10 Oct 2014)

Ouch! My thighs hurt . While I'm enjoying my latest variation of the commute home, it includes two very steep hills that really give me a workout, and now my thigh muscles are very tight and aching lots. A lovely commute, though, with fine but slightly cloudy weather and temperature a bit over 20°C. I also varied my commute from yesterday's, so the 31.5km now only has 3km of on-road.


----------



## jagman.2003 (10 Oct 2014)

Woke up early this morning, so decided on an early commute.
Hadn't got the full winter lights fitted yet. Had to back off on descents to reduce risk of hitting potholes.
The A46 is a slalom course on some sections. See Tour of Britain, Alex Dowsett, double puncture. They mentioned it a couple of times on coverage.


----------



## Beebo (10 Oct 2014)

Lovely morning, Sunny and fresh with a slight nip in the air.
Traffic was light and no wind to speak of which made for a great ride in!


----------



## MisterStan (10 Oct 2014)

The socks I wore were too thin, aside from that, a lovely morning commute.


----------



## Simontm (10 Oct 2014)

Finally work abates so I could get on the bike again for the first time in three days. 

Gorgeous commute, legs alive, not that much traffic and burned a bicycle cop which was amusing (well to me at least)

Numpty count: 1 - WVM threw a glass bottle out of the van at Windsor Avenue, bloody idiot.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (10 Oct 2014)

Last nights commute was just such hard work. Relentless wind, heavier bike, kit that was far too hot... Even so, beats the car any day of the week.


----------



## clf (10 Oct 2014)

I'm on my 4th day of commuting 7.5 miles each way, it actually felt good this morning, I really enjoyed it for the first time. Don't know whether I had a bit of a tail wind and the fact that this was my first commute without getting soaked but it seemed much faster than the last 3 days. Shame Strava packed up 5 minutes into it.


----------



## benb (10 Oct 2014)

farking left hooked! 
My spidey-sense tingled, so I was on the brakes as soon as the front of their car was alongside me. Just as well as they absolutely charged round the corner.

I'm getting a bit miffed with people who think that 30 seconds of their time is more important than my safety!


----------



## DWiggy (10 Oct 2014)

Poxy rain! Looks like im in for another soaking for the ride home


----------



## Spartak (10 Oct 2014)

Longer commute earlier despite riding into a headwind for most of the 28kms !

Went via Winterbourne, Cribbs Causeway, down the steep Hollywood Lane, thru Hallen & then cycled amongst the vast wind turbines of Avonmouth.

Enjoyed the 'cake of the day' at Parsons Bakery washed down with a VERY strong espresso !!!


----------



## summerdays (10 Oct 2014)

Lovely day to be out on the roads, the warmest and driest I've been all week. 

Only thing of note was wincing as I watched 3 cyclists go past a slip road and watching a car manage to join between the two of them, it looked close!


----------



## Nitram55 (10 Oct 2014)

Nice ride in this morning managed to ride up the hill I walked part of yesterday but a cold head, what do you ladies and gents wear under your helmets ?

Martin


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Oct 2014)

Nitram55 said:


> Nice ride in this morning managed to ride up the hill I walked part of yesterday but a cold head, what do you ladies and gents wear under your helmets ?
> 
> Martin



Skull cap or a buff. I prefer a skull cap

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/dhb-skull-c...360566091&ci_src=18615224&ci_sku=5360566091uk


----------



## summerdays (10 Oct 2014)

Buff but only on the morning ride at the moment.

I've just remembered that this morning's commute seemed to have a lot more close passes than normal, and I'm blaming the fact that one of the topics on this mornings breakfast show was about whether bikes should have number plates, and all the subsequent motorists gripes that get an airing when the topic of bikes comes up!


----------



## hennbell (10 Oct 2014)

Got close passed by a police car today. What was really mind blowing was he overtook me with truck approaching in the oncoming lane, the truck was hauling a bobcat . (Bobcat is a mini front end loader)


----------



## Arjimlad (10 Oct 2014)

This morning, a skip lorry pulled out to overtake me on a quiet country road (Perrinpit Lane) with only limited visibility of the road ahead. This was stupid.
When a car came round the bend ahead, instead of simply pulling over & wiping me out, the lorry braked and pulled in back behind me. This was sensible.
The good driver in the approaching car stopped to allow the lorry to pull back in.
The skip lorry driver wasn't impatient or bullying after this and stayed well back until we parted company at the next junction.
The word "Acumen" was on the side of the lorry & skip, which made me smile.


----------



## Ganymede (10 Oct 2014)

hennbell said:


> Got close passed by a police car today. What was really mind blowing was he overtook me with truck approaching in the oncoming lane, the truck was hauling a bobcat . (Bobcat is a mini front end loader)
> View attachment 58620
> View attachment 58621


Yikes!


----------



## Spartak (10 Oct 2014)

summerdays said:


> Lovely day to be out on the roads, the warmest and driest I've been all week.
> 
> Only thing of note was wincing as I watched 3 cyclists go past a slip road and watching a car manage to join between the two of them, it looked close!



@summerdays it wasn't warm & sunny tonight !!!
The heavens opened just as I left Portbury Dock  & it rained all the way home !


----------



## summerdays (10 Oct 2014)

Spartak said:


> @summerdays it wasn't warm & sunny tonight !!!
> The heavens opened just as I left Portbury Dock  & it rained all the way home !


It was when I went home and I even managed to get a load of washing dry (just about), and noticed the sudden darkening of the skies and took it off the line. But if it makes you feel better I was drenched on Monday.


----------



## cyberknight (10 Oct 2014)

I know we are all "cyclists " but today i lost my rag as every day i see the same two people riding towards me
rider one always cycles the wrong way down a one way street
rider two comes the other direction on a narrow cycle path and does not slow down or make room forcing me into the verge , along with a light thats pointed way to high so he got a face full of xml t6 today .
And finally i nearly hit another rider in full ninja mode , dark bike, dark clothes and no lights who crossed a junction (pavement cyclist ) as i turned into the road , as its an unlit lane i nearly hit the turnip !


Rant over


----------



## cyberknight (10 Oct 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Last nights commute was just such hard work. Relentless wind, heavier bike, kit that was far too hot... Even so, beats the car any day of the week.


Indeed, that head wind was relentless on the way home that day , did not even average 15 mph


----------



## Simontm (10 Oct 2014)

Only a third commute as spoke went on bike - 2nd to do so  Had to leave it at nearest bike shop to pick up tomorrow.
So my commute was 2 1/2 hours


----------



## Tin Pot (10 Oct 2014)

As I suspected, the commute ride is filled with well meaning drivers, considerate pedestrians and well maintained roads.

Unless I'm late for work, and all of a sudden the world is full of death-obsessed idiots, for which foul language is the only remedy.

Funny that.

I'll leave an hour early next time...


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (11 Oct 2014)

So tonight's trip home, managed to top 9000 miles for the year, whoop whoop, and then 5 miles later, bang, my free hub gives up and I'm spinning 160rpm rolling at about 2mph... I rang Mrs MBE who had the pleasure of coming to rescue me. As I started walking I meet CC's very own @cyberknight who had kindly pulled over to see what the trouble was. Cheers chap Looks like a decent time to get some new wheels methinks.


----------



## Nitram55 (12 Oct 2014)

Spooky ride into work this morning dark thick fog and no cars for the first two miles and very few after that, wish it was that quiet every morning.


----------



## GrasB (13 Oct 2014)

I do believe I experienced a wet commute this morning... that is all


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (13 Oct 2014)

The forecast predicted I would be wet as a wet thing by the time I got to work. Ha, smugness grin time, beat ya! I expect sweet revenge from Mother Nature this afternoon however so I'll sink back into my hole of smugness... 
In other news, I was always a little dubious of how much difference a half decent wheel set would make to a bike. After Fridays instance of pinging the free hub on the Nova Rigida wheels (or something like that) I took my Fulcrums off the bestie and put them on the Raleigh hack. WOW! Rides like a completely different bike! Now, do I leave them on here and buy new for bestie? Or, go for a cheaper replacement for the hack wheels? I've spent all weekend mulling it over and still can't decide...


----------



## MisterStan (13 Oct 2014)

Not the worst rain i've ridden in, but bloody hell was it wet out there!


----------



## MisterStan (13 Oct 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> The forecast predicted I would be wet as a wet thing by the time I got to work. Ha, smugness grin time, beat ya! I expect sweet revenge from Mother Nature this afternoon however so I'll sink back into my hole of smugness...
> In other news, I was always a little dubious of how much difference a half decent wheel set would make to a bike. After Fridays instance of pinging the free hub on the Nova Rigida wheels (or something like that) I took my Fulcrums off the bestie and put them on the Raleigh hack. WOW! Rides like a completely different bike! Now, do I leave them on here and buy new for bestie? Or, go for a cheaper replacement for the hack wheels? I've spent all weekend mulling it over and still can't decide...


I've just put a set of R501s on the all weather commuter - not the lightest but they run beautifully smoothly and were only £75 or thereabouts from Ribble.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Oct 2014)

For various reasons I am working from home today. But looking out of my home office window, it really isn't nice out there. It's been raining all night and looks like it's going to rain all day. Half of me feels I am cheating myself by not doing a cycle commute today but the other half is a little happier about not getting all wet and mucky. Especially as the bike was given a very thorough clean yesterday.


----------



## DWiggy (13 Oct 2014)

Quite a few flooded roads and reasonably heavy rain made for a soggy ride in, also got quite a few close passes!? I got splashed a few times :/ by twunts purposefully driving through some of the deeper puddles. 
My kits now hanging up, hope it dries out before I leave!


----------



## Simontm (13 Oct 2014)

That is all


----------



## martint235 (13 Oct 2014)

Very, very wet. Saw a crash on the South Circular, a car decided he was moving to the right hand lane completely ignoring the fact that there was a van in that space. He hit it hard enough to spin it around. Thankfully it was a good 5 or 6 cars in front of me.

Also noticed that the k**bheads in the Riverside park who think it's their private race track also think that now it's dark they should have really bright lights (good) but not point them at the ground in any way (bad)


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (13 Oct 2014)

Warm commute for me. Got up, switched on PC, accessed logmein, set a routine running, had a shower, fed cats, made breakfast, set an upload running, logged in to cyclechat with a cut of tea..

..I might as well enjoy the plus sides of having this bloody flu, even if I am working from home (on one monitor, that's why I have a dual monitor setup  )


----------



## Beebo (13 Oct 2014)

I knew it was going to be a wet ride in when I went to bed last night. The sort of weather where my water proof socks work. Persistent rain, but not too heavy to getthe water running down inside the sock.

I inspected the 15 bikes in the bike shed this morning, only 3 were wet, so you dont have to be Sherlock Holmes to work out that the rest have been there all weekend.
It annoyes me that the bike shed is over subscribed, and people who cycle in every day have to park their bikes in the rain.


----------



## fossyant (13 Oct 2014)

You won't believe me, but its not raining in Manchester. 

Blustery ride in as my commute route changes direction quite a bit. Had a nice tail wind followed by a two mile slog into the office in a headwind. Passed loads of wobbly bobs as they struggled with the wind.


----------



## MisterStan (13 Oct 2014)

fossyant said:


> You won't believe me, but its not raining in Manchester.


----------



## Recycled (13 Oct 2014)

Today was a sad day. I looked at the weather last night and decided "perhaps it is time to ditch the road bike and kit out my hybrid". Alas, I did. Autumn is definitley back with a vengenance. Very rainy, very windy and slower on the hybrid. RIP summer and bright, pleasant mornings with little to no wind.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Oct 2014)

fossyant said:


> You won't believe me, but its not raining in Manchester.
> 
> Blustery ride in as my commute route changes direction quite a bit. Had a nice tail wind followed by a two mile slog into the office in a headwind. Passed loads of wobbly bobs as they struggled with the wind.




You're right... we don't believe you 
It's been raining here for over 24 hours now..


----------



## fossyant (13 Oct 2014)

Still not raining. ..


----------



## MisterStan (13 Oct 2014)

fossyant said:


> Still not raining. ..


----------



## summerdays (13 Oct 2014)

Started off drier than expected (not actually dry just damp), and ended up wet, wet wet. However it was one of those days when I got it right with what I was wearing so having removed the soaking waterproofs I'm dry and neither sweaty or cold. So I would class that as better than expected (when your expectations for the weather are very low I guess it is easy to exceed them occasionally).


----------



## ianrauk (13 Oct 2014)

fossyant said:


> Still not raining. ..




Nor here, so...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Oct 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Nor here, so...



Has been raining here all day and is windy, knowing my luck the headwind I battled against this morning will 180 by tonight and I will be battling it again


----------



## jongooligan (13 Oct 2014)

I saw a weaselly stoat right in the middle of Washington (T & W, not D.C.).


----------



## Simontm (13 Oct 2014)

Rained all day 

Fair do's to all the lunatics on my route and good reactions from the racer girl with the Bern helmet on Maple Road for avoiding the pulling out numpty!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Oct 2014)

16 miles of tail wind followed by 10 miles of the mother of all headwinds, and to say it was wet would be an understatement. I don't thing my gloves will be dry for next Tuesday, never mind for tomorrow.


----------



## summerdays (13 Oct 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 16 miles of tail wind followed by 10 miles of the mother of all headwinds, and to say it was wet would be an understatement. I don't thing my gloves will be dry for next Tuesday, never mind for tomorrow.


That's why I have multiple sets, I've already put the dry pair in!


----------



## BigAl68 (13 Oct 2014)

Rain, wind and getting lost due to stupid diversion signs this morning but wet weather gear did it's job. Got home without getting lost but the rain was coming down like the monsoon season but it was a nice ride as the wind had buggered off and kept an average speed of over 30kmph which was nice as I tend to slack off on the home journey.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Oct 2014)

summerdays said:


> That's why I have multiple sets, I've already put the dry pair in!



I've pulled out my lobsters, hands will be nice and toasty tomorrow and they dry pretty quickly. Thinking of getting a second spare pair


----------



## MisterStan (13 Oct 2014)

Only a couple of showers on the way home, so not as bad as this morning.

Having to put wet Lycra on before I left, not nice!


----------



## clf (13 Oct 2014)

First puncture on the way home tonight, thankful for a spare tube and the bits to change it in my bag, also thanks to all the offers of help from other cyclists, aren't cyclists great!


----------



## Smurfy (13 Oct 2014)

Downhill and headwind this morning, uphill, headwind and rain on the way home


----------



## 400bhp (13 Oct 2014)

Who turned on the rain taps


----------



## Lilliburlero (13 Oct 2014)

Apart from having to pedal hard down the 1km hill that is usually a free roll with a touch of the breaks this morning and nearly being knocked off at a roundabout this evening (for the second time this month), nothing much happened today.....


----------



## Tynan (13 Oct 2014)

What a day

Set off in the rain on a very tired bike after some prolonged poverty and unemployment, running gear just about holding together as long as there are no sudden movements or bad gear changes, front brake cable snapped two weeks ago (tried to replace but the sleeve is blocked and it's campy posh under the tape, and a rear wheel very out of true so rather feeble rear brakes doing the work, so braking has to start early and sir is disinclined to ride at any pace over medium. In the wet? Shouldn't be riding at all quite frankly. But don't want to pay for the train.

Anyway, off I go at a medium pace, uphill on Ferry Lane in Walthamstow, half see a guy bombing down the hill in the oppo direction and then a rather recognisable sound, turn to see him and a girl lying in the road. I U turned and got there as a driver stopped, rider seemed ok after getting up slowly but his chunky hybrid front wheel is proper ruined, girl on the deck with a lot of blood on her face. Ambulance called, I sat her down on a wall, a lady driver comes over and does some proper soft skill stuff, 14 year old on her way to school, blood mopped off and it seems to just be a cut to the nose and perhaps a split lip, coppers arrive and take names and numbers, and off I go, even slower after that.

Lots of rain and water and bad traffic through Finsbury Park, coming down the hill into Camden, dragging the rear brake and thankfully not going quick at all when the rear and last brake cable snaps, there's time to say 'shoot' before the bike starts accelerating down the hill, I'm trialling a new rather high saddle position and reaching the ground is a stretch, jamming my toes into the road just barely stops me, phew, the overwhelming feeling is one of relief and that could have been worse. I start a serene push, in the rain, along the pavement into Camden which surely has a bike shop?

It does, just about, a very small and rammed full of bikes shop called Camden Cycles, the mechanic has just opened up, I realise as he shapes up to make a then and there repair that I don't have my wallet. He makes a quick inspection and is horrified to see both cables are snapped and the front pads very very worn. I make non committal noises of relaxed complacency.

He very reasonably quotes me £13 to replace each brake cable, £6.99 for new pads and a bit more for a new outer if needed, he'll try and save the bar tape, he seems very au faite with the minimal budget commuter angle. I leave it with him and walk carrying pannier and helmet, in the rain, the rest of the way to work. It's further than it seems on the bike, 30 minutes, lots of tourists and puddles, arrive at work soaked, a hot shower and dry clothes and a hot coffee feels really good.

Camden Cycles closes at 7pm bless em, the Lady Wife pays over the phone and I collect, it has indeed called for a new outer but the bar tape look as good as new, two cables replaced, a new front outer and new pads on a same day service for less than £40. They make tut tut noises about the rear wheel and the half there half gone rear mudguard, I promise them I know what's wrong with the bike and that it will get fixed. Eventually.

Off into Camden in the rain, good lord front and rear brakes properly set up are marvelous, even in the heavy rain. Which gets heavier and heavier, my first ride home via Tottenham in a long long time throws me into the larey Broad Lane one way but now two way which I know has been rejigged, the dark and pouring rain in the rush hour is not a good time to be trying to work it out but through and onto Ferry Lane, many puddles, some flooding but finally home, minging wet, good lord a dressing gown and a cold beer feels good. After an hour the forecast for tomorrow for rain barely raised an eyebrow.

Bring it on (although the overshoes have some big holes on the toes)


oooh and I forgot what set the day off, my first right hand turn at the crossroads at the Bell, waiting at the front to turn right, hear a car revving and then was rather alarmed to find it passing me on the right and naturally having to cut back in sharply to avoid hitting oncoming traffic head on, I'm not saying it was a close pass but his left wing mirror hit the edge of my fingers wrapped around the brake hood. I'm afraid I swore rather loudly after the car as it shot up Hoe Street.


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Oct 2014)

Rain, rain and more rain this morning. Pff


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (14 Oct 2014)

First day back on bike after 2 weeks off, although when on holiday I did actually go out twice which was a shock, but gave yesterday a miss with the rubbish weather but my god, public transport is abysmal, and to think people pay for that every day!
So back and all good!


----------



## Simontm (14 Oct 2014)

Urgh, that drizzly stuff that gets into the bones. 

After yesterday's monsoon, the overshoes are still wet, shoes damp, waterproof socks, wet, gloves wet. 

So winter cycling socks (now wet), shoes, now wet rather than damp, and winter gloves, damp. 

Daughter pick-up tomorrow which hopefully will give stuff time to dry. 

BTW, to the TdF wannabes contra-route to me, if I move any further to the left, I'd be dissecting a wall!  Try actually moving and being civil yourselves, you may like it. If not, why not go back to BMWs and golf. 

Oh and see and be seen, not blind people


----------



## Beebo (14 Oct 2014)

The roads are very, very slippy. Wet manholes, white lines and mushy leaf mulch do not make for confident cornering.


----------



## MisterStan (14 Oct 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> First day back on bike after 2 weeks off, although when on holiday I did actually go out twice which was a shock, but gave yesterday a miss with the rubbish weather but my god, public transport is abysmal, and to think people pay for that every day!
> So back and all good!


Was wondering whee you'd got to!


----------



## potsy (14 Oct 2014)

Today I counted 
2 cars with fog lights on
1 car with no lights on
1 cyclist no lights on

2 days on the bike and now 2 days in the car, seems to be my new routine.


----------



## MichaelO (14 Oct 2014)

3 visits from the fairy in the last 2 commutes. Fed up of changing tubes!!!!


----------



## TheJDog (14 Oct 2014)

Last night I T-boned some numpty who rode off the footpath straight into me. Managed to unclip both feet and stay upright. He got upset when I called him a tosser, but was even more upset when he saw just how taco-ed his front wheel was. It looked like it had been run over by a bus. My bike was fine. I guess he learned his lesson.,


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Oct 2014)

I don't think I could have got any wetter this morning after doing 4 or 5 miles, so stayed out and did another 45 

Commandeered all the really hot radiators in the building to try and get my kit dry. Think I might have to pop to Halfords (nearest place okay!) and buy an emergency pair of cheap gloves as now got two very wet pairs drying out either at home or at work


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Oct 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I don't think I could have got any wetter this morning after doing 4 or 5 miles, so stayed out and did another 45
> 
> Commandeered all the really hot radiators in the building to try and get my kit dry. Think I might have to pop to Halfords (nearest place okay!) and buy an emergency pair of cheap gloves as now got two very wet pairs drying out either at home or at work


..........or you could just do what _*normal*_ people do and go the quick way so you don't get so wet!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (14 Oct 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Was wondering whee you'd got to!


LOL!
yep back out there mate, you can overtake me later!


----------



## Simontm (14 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> ..........or you could just do what _*normal*_ people do and go the quick way so you don't get so wet!



Do you know, that never actually occurred to me that SupersuperLeeds could have done that...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> ..........or you could just do what _*normal*_ people do and go the quick way so you don't get so wet!



Where is the fun in being normal?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (14 Oct 2014)

How does the weather , especially rain know its 5 pm?
Ended going the long way, much more interesting but longer, such is life!


----------



## ianrauk (14 Oct 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> How does the weather , especially rain know its 5 pm?
> Ended going the long way, much more interesting but longer, such is life!




Indeed.. no rain until commute home time _ *waves fists at the weather Gods*_


----------



## MoNkEyMaNbAnAnAeAtEr (14 Oct 2014)

New reporter here. Home time from work discovered had a flat rear nice bit of glass in it. Only had bike a month and first puncture didn't really know how to fix it took a couple of attempts and about an hour, trick was to let the glue dry a bit put the patch on and leave it for ages - that's my tip to myself. Hobbled home the five miles as mini pump ain't great but got enough air in there to get me home. Once home realised the tyre wasn't on the rim properly so fixed that and used track pump to get the pressure up. Think I will get a spare inner tube to take with me from now on. Shockingly saw a van driver, mobile phone to ear indicating left but not turning left.


----------



## GrasB (14 Oct 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Indeed.. no rain until commute home time _ *waves fists at the weather Gods*_


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Oct 2014)

Wet and wetter. Wheel suckers and idiots passing at pinch points and when coming up to crossings. Pff again


----------



## 400bhp (14 Oct 2014)

Proper nobber on the way home tonight. I'd filtered in front of him and the lights changed. Another 1/4 mile down the road he overtook me and immediately signalled left to pull up half on road and half off. I had words. As soon as he said "you did the same to me at the lights" he'd lost. I just said "ahh so you passed me like that on purpose-thanks" and rode off. Bloke was in his late 40's, overweight and had a ruddy face, wish I'd have said "I'll give it another 5 years" and rode off. Next time.


----------



## fossyant (14 Oct 2014)

potsy said:


> Today I counted
> 2 cars with fog lights on
> 1 car with no lights on
> 1 cyclist no lights on
> ...



Erm, maths.... 2 days on bike and 2 days on bike ?


----------



## fossyant (14 Oct 2014)

No bike today. Had to go for an away day, next door to where we used to work at a little hotel, it was cheaper than in house ??? No bike parking. Took an hour to drive 6 miles...... Nuts...


----------



## glenn forger (14 Oct 2014)

It's still so warm, and 19" at the weekend, it's freaky and unnatural. Jacket off after a mile, just too hot.


----------



## potsy (14 Oct 2014)

fossyant said:


> Erm, maths.... 2 days on bike and 2 days on bike ?


4 day week


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (15 Oct 2014)

My legs would not work this morning!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Oct 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> My legs would not work this morning!



Mine haven't worked all week. I tried the pump up the tyres trick last night, didn't help much this morning.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Oct 2014)

My legs were working fine and wanted to go faster but SE London's traffic seemed to be gridlocked everywhere. So a slow time in today. However it was dry though the roads were wet.

It's looking like a very wet ride home later.


----------



## Beebo (15 Oct 2014)

ianrauk said:


> It's looking like a very wet ride home later.


 Dont say that, I didnt bring a rain jacket because it was so warm this morning!


----------



## ianrauk (15 Oct 2014)

Beebo said:


> Dont say that, I didnt bring a rain jacket because it was so warm this morning!




Sorry bud...

Yup.. was in s/s jersey this morning..


----------



## Ganymede (15 Oct 2014)

Well I'm trying for a bike commute today - to a meeting - about 11 miles round trip including an incredibly steep hill (St Dunstan's in Canterbury) which I will probably partly walk up. 2 weeks off the bike apart from a little round-the-block yesterday so I hope I can cope, and I've planned to get wet on the way home which I don't mind - I have to look smart on arrival though!


----------



## summerdays (15 Oct 2014)

Warmer than expected so lots of layer removing including the buff on the way in. Noticed I got a QOM so looked to see where it was .... on a blind bend in a cut through alley way (there is only one other woman who has done it so that wasn't hard to achieve). The KOM's are going twice as fast as me on that blind bend!


----------



## Beebo (15 Oct 2014)

Ganymede said:


> Well I'm trying for a bike commute today - to a meeting - about 11 miles round trip including an incredibly steep hill (St Dunstan's in Canterbury) which I will probably partly walk up. 2 weeks off the bike apart from a little round-the-block yesterday so I hope I can cope, and I've planned to get wet on the way home which I don't mind - I have to look smart on arrival though!


Try cycling up it on a hang over!
I went to Uni on the top of the hill in Canterburty so had to get up that hill most days.


----------



## Origamist (15 Oct 2014)

A few days off the bike and I felt good this morning.

A large stag eyeballed me in Tatton Park, but apart from that, nothing else to report.


----------



## Ganymede (15 Oct 2014)

Beebo said:


> Try cycling up it on a hang over!
> I went to Uni on the top of the hill in Canterburty so had to get up that hill most days.


Ha! Yes I think I had the advantage of being substance-free today - including painkillers and Red Bull! - and though I did stop on the hill to get my breath back, I did cycle all the way. It's just so great coming down again. I feel pretty much ok and in fact didn't get wet at all, so I'm really glad I did it. It's too easy when you've been ill to delay and delay and wait for perfect conditions.

I had a great chat with the train guard on the way to Canterbury - he saw my semi-'bent and loved it, and I mentioned that one of the reasons I like it is because it puts no strain on my neck or shoulders, and I have a problem shoulder. He started asking me all sorts of questions about my shoulder and prescribing physio exercises - turns out he is a trained physio (_why is he a train guard then...?_) and we had a chat about t'ai chi and resistance bands and rotator cuffs all the way to the end of the line. You end up meeting so many people if you ride a funny-shaped bike!


----------



## summerdays (15 Oct 2014)

Ganymede said:


> You end up meeting so many people if you ride a funny-shaped bike!


I love the way that so many random conversations can start because of a bike 

My homeward commute was wet, and it was that sort of drizzle that fools you into thinking it's light, and before you know it , it's wet and and there are no point putting on full waterproofs. Now I'm home the sky has lightened and it's all stopped!


----------



## BigAl68 (15 Oct 2014)

I have had a guts full of it this week to be honest. I have got soaked every journey this week so tomorrow I have decided I will cycle to the station and take the bike in on the train and come home the same way. My legs ache and my poor bike has taken a proper load of debris all over it. Off work on Friday so I am getting the old trek back in action and sticking a set of full mud guards on and only using my best bike when it's dry or at least not monsoon season. Well that's my moan over time for some dinner, give my little girl a bath and an early night.


----------



## 400bhp (15 Oct 2014)

Nice commute back and had a bit of company (chain gang) with a bloke off my estate. Something you'd never get commuting by car.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Oct 2014)

Another wet commute, but I don't care as when I got home I realised that I have beaten last years total mileage with tonights commute


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Oct 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Another wet commute, but I don't care as when I got home I realised that I have beaten last years total mileage with tonights commute


You must be due a service!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> You must be due a service!



Due some sleep


----------



## summerdays (15 Oct 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> I have had a guts full of it this week to be honest. I have got soaked every journey this week so tomorrow I have decided I will cycle to the station and take the bike in on the train and come home the same way. My legs ache and my poor bike has taken a proper load of debris all over it.


You have looked at the forecast for tomorrow? I think it is supposed to be dry!

Have a nice easy day tomorrow!


----------



## steveindenmark (15 Oct 2014)

Today was a wet, drizzly day in Denmark. I am trying to convince myself to ride a UK End to End next year and so my bike is loaded with 15 kg of gear to replicate what I will be carrying. I am a fair weather rider but I am forcing myself out in the bad weather as I am sure I will be riding in it in the UK.

I did a 30 mile route not far from home but on some roads I had never ridden before. Riding along one of these roads I came across an RAF memory stone. A memorial to a Lancaster bomber JA691 which went down here with the loss of all on board. There are several of these markers in Denmark as the British pilots used Denmark as an aiming point for Germany. On the night JA691 went down, the same German night fighter shot down 3 Lancaster bombers in 15 minutes, with the loss of all the airmen on the bombers.

When I got home I did a search for JA691 on the net and came up with the bottom link. It is detailed and really brings home the fact that it is not just a Stone with names on. It brings it all vividly to life.

The area where it happened is beautiful countryside and I stopped in a great place for coffee and to reflect. A great ride and possibly a new hobby to follow whist cycling.















www.bomberhistory.co.uk/ja691


----------



## Exile (15 Oct 2014)

Got through yesterday without getting wet, and is was actually sunny this morning. It could never last though and I got a proper soaking on the way home. And there I was thinking I'd get away with it as my overshoes got the bin treatment on Monday night after all but falling to bits on the way to work. Still, new winter shoes were delivered today, so hopefully warm and dry feet from here on out. Hopefully...


----------



## BigAl68 (15 Oct 2014)

summerdays said:


> You have looked at the forecast for tomorrow? I think it is supposed to be dry!
> 
> Have a nice easy day tomorrow!



I know but I would like a day off as still getting over the lurgy and my legs are like lead with all the wet cycling. But you never know I may get up and jump on the bike anyway.


----------



## Ganymede (15 Oct 2014)

Exile said:


> Got through yesterday without getting wet, and is was actually sunny this morning. It could never last though and I got a proper soaking on the way home. And there I was thinking I'd get away with it as my overshoes got the bin treatment on Monday night after all but falling to bits on the way to work. Still, new winter shoes were delivered today, so hopefully warm and dry feet from here on out. Hopefully...


I wore my short wellies for my short commute. Neat, waterproof, not too heavy; a fetching shade of dull plum. I realise I'm in a minority here.


----------



## BalkanExpress (15 Oct 2014)

Beebo said:


> Try cycling up it on a hang over!
> I went to Uni on the top of the hill in Canterburty so had to get up that hill most days.




Best up Eliot path....

...I'm sorry I appear to have come over all Frankie Howerd


----------



## Ganymede (15 Oct 2014)

BalkanExpress said:


> Best up Eliot path....
> 
> ...I'm sorry I appear to have come over all Frankie Howerd


I think a local hipster lad on a rather nice bike tried to direct me up this path but he wasn't a good explainer. I'm a good map reader/taker of directions but it wasn't where he said!


----------



## Beebo (15 Oct 2014)

BalkanExpress said:


> Best up Eliot path....
> 
> ...I'm sorry I appear to have come over all Frankie Howerd


I was a Keynes man, but did head up via Eliot now and then, but never via the Darwin steps.


Ganymede said:


> I think a local hipster lad on a rather nice bike tried to direct me up this path but he wasn't a good explainer. I'm a good map reader/taker of directions but it wasn't where he said!


It was almost 20 years ago now, but there is a bit of faffing around the housing estate before you find the path.


----------



## summerdays (15 Oct 2014)

Ganymede said:


> I wore my short wellies for my short commute. Neat, waterproof, not too heavy; a fetching shade of dull plum. I realise I'm in a minority here.


I've contemplated something like that before now.


----------



## Ganymede (15 Oct 2014)

summerdays said:


> I've contemplated something like that before now.


They're fine if you use flat pedals - mine are Hunters from before Hunters got quite so expensive - they have good treads which is great. It's one of the solutions I have for living in the country but going into town a lot - I actually bought them to wear in rainy spring and summer weather originally.


----------



## Exile (15 Oct 2014)

Ganymede said:


> I wore my short wellies for my short commute. Neat, waterproof, not too heavy; a fetching shade of dull plum. I realise I'm in a minority here.



There's a bloke I'll sometimes see on my commute who wears wellies when it's wet. A few times I've felt a little envious, mostly when I've forgotten to wear my covers and have a day of soggy feet to look forwards to. If it works for him, who am I to judge his choice of footwear?


----------



## summerdays (16 Oct 2014)

The other thing I noticed on yesterday's commutes was the number fixing punctures, normally you occasionally see someone but yesterday I saw loads! They all seemed to be getting on with it. I assume it is related to the fact that on part of my commute, S.Glos had swept the path in the morning so it was clear of leaves, and then during the day they had cut back the hedges next to the path, so it was littered with debris.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (16 Oct 2014)

What is it about commuting that turns otherwise reasonable, decent people into idiots with no common sense?  It's not restricted to motorists: many cyclists have this also, like the ones I saw on my ride home from work just now. Several of them did close overtakes and just didn't bother giving way to oncoming traffic on a shared path with many sharp (and sometimes also hilly) bends. One of them overtook me and only just missed me and an oncoming cyclist, then rode off as if this was ordinary.

Apart from these morons, who only seem to come out in fair weather, I had a nice enough commute, though. It looks like I'll probably total about 15,000km (with almost 200,000m climbing) by the end of this year, like I have the previous 4 years, and for the most part I've enjoyed it .


----------



## Simontm (16 Oct 2014)

Lovely ride in, if a tad slippery underneath. Numpty count: 1 - a mum needed a pointer about squeeze points and overtaking so I took a strong primary. 

And to the cyclist who let me through a control barrier first but didn't appear to acknowledge my thanks - cheer up you miserable bugger, I'd done 12 miles by then!


----------



## ianrauk (16 Oct 2014)

A glorious mornings commute. Lovely blue sky, sunny, mild morning. Only blighted by the amount of traffic on the roads.

I had to have words with a woman on a sit up and beg. She decided that going down the left of TWO foreign coaches in a row was a good idea to do. I told her she really shouldn't do that as that's how cyclist get badly hurt. She just looked at me with a dumb blank expression on her face.


----------



## Arjimlad (16 Oct 2014)

Having to leave for work at 1015 this morning the roads were almost deserted, the sun was shining, and it was a lovely warm and dry ride to work.

Took it gently so as not to need a shower on arrival as well.

Total contrast to the normal commute !


----------



## Beebo (16 Oct 2014)

I overtook the same bloke 5 times this morning. He caught me up and jumped the red lights 5 times within the space of about 2 miles..


----------



## Origamist (16 Oct 2014)

Got absolutely soaked last night - first 8 miles were dry, but not the rest...

It was also dark when I got to Byley and had to put on my front light to see where I was going, but that was made more difficult by all the standing water and reflections....

Mild this morning and dry - hope it stays that way.


----------



## confusedcyclist (16 Oct 2014)

Been a while since I posted about moronic drivers in here, but today had two separate incidents of Audi drivers just cutting in to the cycle lane as I approached from behind with neither driver making any worthy progress to warrant such a manoeuvre. My opinion, cycle lanes need to be 100% segregated or not painted on the road at all. To much of false sense of security and totally unenforced.


----------



## confusedcyclist (16 Oct 2014)

Beebo said:


> I overtook the same bloke 5 times this morning. He caught me up and jumped the red lights 5 times within the space of about 2 miles..


Guess who's more likely to get wiped out at a set of lights... total tools!


----------



## BSRU (17 Oct 2014)

Had some lovely SCR this morning with a guy I've encountered before who rides a white Giant carbon road bike.
Me on my CX bike(21kgs this time of year), earlier in the year an easy target for the other guy.
But not today, he was catching me at first but eventually I started pulling away.
Often get caught on the long cat 4(when the extra weight makes a difference), about 3km after our paths meet but today just eased away.
Made me feel good as even though I was putting in some effort it wasn't an all out blast and almost as fast as my previous best on my much lighter road bike and into the wind most of the time as well.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (17 Oct 2014)

Had a nice commute this morning, roads were wet but nothing falling 
Returned back to the extended route and would of loved to have been on the bestie but it'll be a couple of weeks till I get my new wheels on. Went for some Fulcrum Racing Quattros, can't wait until end of October, neeoooowwwwww


----------



## BigAl68 (17 Oct 2014)

Typical as I am at home the weather is lovely. On the plus side I am currently eating sweets and watching my daughter dance around the front room.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (17 Oct 2014)

Blimey my legs would not work today. I need some of that Berocca!!!


----------



## GrasB (17 Oct 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Blimey my *kegs* would not work today. I need some of that Berocca!!!


When you're talking about kegs in the plural this early in the day one might suggest a change of job is in order


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (17 Oct 2014)

GrasB said:


> When you're talking about kegs in the plural this early in the day one might suggest a change of job is in order


I did learn how to spell!


----------



## ianrauk (17 Oct 2014)

Since jnr is now at school I am now back to working on a Friday. But only for the mornings. Today in SE London the weather is glorious. Lovely and mild bearing on the 'bit to warm'. certainly built a sweat up on the cycle home. Nice quiet roads too.

And leaving for home on a Friday afternoon means at least I will get one day a week commuting home in the dayiight during the winter.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (17 Oct 2014)

Back in the game tonight!
Flew home racing another guy, but I did not let me team shirt colours down! 
If you draft them long enough eventually they wear out !!!


----------



## Exile (17 Oct 2014)

I'm guessing the local plod are running some form of road safety campaign as there were a smattering of coppers at several junctions on the way through the city centre. Nice to see them out, hoping it's to actually try and make the roads safer and it's not just another Op Grimaldi. Not holding my breath though.


----------



## DCLane (17 Oct 2014)

A new one on me: Someone hung out of a car and tooted a silver tuba at me on my commute home. 

I rode past a minute or so later with them stopped in traffic ... oddly enough the window was up and them looking


----------



## Shut Up Legs (19 Oct 2014)

For the first time in weeks, I needed neither my overshoes nor my cycling jacket. Spring weather is finally here!


----------



## Spartak (19 Oct 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Blimey my legs would not work today. I need some of that Berocca!!!



Works wonders I put one in my bidon every time I cycle 8-)


----------



## BigAl68 (20 Oct 2014)

First ride in three days and it was lovely as for what seems like a long time there was no rain, no wind and warm enough for just bibs, jersey, arm warmers and a gilet which came off after 20 minutes. The downside is with all the rain and wind we have had the fallen leaves have now been compacted into a sludge which meant for a few hairy back wheel slips and slides so I dropped my speed and took it easy after the second one. The detour at the Fishponds tunnel is still a royal pain as it completely breaks up any rhythm to the journey and the slope off Bath side of the detour is now a muddy slope which I am sure some people have come a cropper on.

Plenty of wildlife today;
Rabbits x too many to count
Foxes x 4
Rats x 2
Mouse/vole x 1


----------



## Shut Up Legs (20 Oct 2014)

Well, that was a nice, sunny ride home , with about 20°C. Tonight will be 7 and tomorrow 26, so here's few more of these for good measure .

Now, now, don't have a go at me, I was freezing my you-know-whats off a few months ago, while you lot were enjoying your 26°C "heatwaves" .


----------



## dee.jay (20 Oct 2014)

Nice! I started my commute home and within about 5 seconds it started absolutely tanking it down! Luckily it only lasted a few minutes and I had a relatively dry ride home (just the surface water my only enemy)

Oh, and the boy racers determined to kill someone doing probably double the speed limit racing down a dual carriageway.


----------



## Simontm (20 Oct 2014)

Lovely ride in (aside from a gearing issue) and for some strange reason, cars were letting me through pitch points. Numpty count: 1 - a motorcyclist pulling out without seeing me then frantically apologising, so a half point back 1/2 numpty


----------



## confusedcyclist (20 Oct 2014)

Rather annoyingly I listened to the weather forecast over the weekend, something about a storm resulting from a hurricane out in Bermuda which has failed to materialise. Not wanting to take any chances riding in gale force winds I drove in. Sure enough stuck in traffic for an hour. It wasn't even raining.







Broke my streak of getting to work by bike, 2 months without a car, was it worth it? No!


----------



## Biscuit (20 Oct 2014)

Todays ride in was perfectly normal despite the scare stories circulating at the weekend. I suspect tomorrow will be the true test of mettle.


----------



## BigAl68 (20 Oct 2014)

Well that was a full on ride home. Started off in sunshine, then it got grey and windy, then very windy, then tipped it down and now just as I get home it's blue sky again.... Very strange and stopped twice, once for the gilet and again for full finger gloves and arm warmers. Let's see what tomorrow brings


----------



## summerdays (20 Oct 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> Let's see what tomorrow brings


Wind?


----------



## BigAl68 (20 Oct 2014)

summerdays said:


> Wind?


At my back hopefully but doubtful. Probably coming straight ahead or trying to blow me over more likely


----------



## Exile (20 Oct 2014)

Enjoyable commute both ways. Saw a cyclist who seemed to have a death wish on the way in, filtering up the side of trucks and even a digger(!) as the lights were going green. I was almost glad when he took to the pavement, at least he was a bit safer there. On the way home I locked the rear wheel a couple of times. New pads + wet leaves = skids! Also encountered one driver who didn't want to give way to me at a pinch point when priority was in my favour, played the game, held my line and it turns out he wasn't too keen on hitting 20 stone of cyclist. Probably for the best, being honest.

Tomorrow looks properly grim. Headwind most of the way in (Met Office reckon it'll be 20mph, gusting to 40), with a good chance of a soaking. And the way back's no better. Welcome to winter, I suppose.


----------



## Spartak (20 Oct 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> At my back hopefully but doubtful. Probably coming straight ahead or trying to blow me over more likely


 
Some call it 'character building' .........


----------



## BigAl68 (21 Oct 2014)

Well it wasn't as bad as I had expected based on the doom mongering by the weather men and the BBC weather app.

Left at 5am in light drizzle and a bit of wind, rain did get worse for about 5 minutes but with the wind i was dry again in 10 minutes. There was a fair bit of plant matter that had been blown down from the trees so I took it steady all the way in as last thing you need is half a branch into the rear wheel or chain on the way to work.

The wind did start to get up as I reached Bristol and there were some nasty gusts that caught me by surprise a few times especially when in the city as the buildings channeled it as you came around corners. Arrived safe and sound and now I really should be getting my emails answered rather than updating CC.


----------



## DWiggy (21 Oct 2014)

The ride in today wasnt too bad really, a little blustery and a bit of a head wind but nothing out of the ordinary...although did miss the 10 minute monsoon at around 6:20, thanks to the "dark sky" app

Location: Gravesend/Greenhithe


----------



## Shut Up Legs (21 Oct 2014)

My ride home just now had a lot of , a bit of , and reached about 28°C. The minimum this morning was only 5°C (one of my "quilt on" nights), while tonight's minimum will be 15°C (a "quilt off" night). I'm glad I'm not a meteorologist.

Paradoxically, my legs are both the most immune to cold and the least immune, of all my body parts. Why? I think it's because when I'm cycling they're doing all the hard work, so I can ride in sub-zero temperatures wearing short cycling pants, but when I'm in bed and totally relaxed, it takes just a slight chill to be woken up by my knees and hips aching, because there's not much body fat in my legs, thanks to all the cycling (sorry for the bragging! ).


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (21 Oct 2014)

Not bad as I thought it would be
Saved 6 quid on bus fare too!


----------



## Simontm (21 Oct 2014)

Thought that was meant to be from a WsW direction not SwS?! 

Apart from a wee headwind when I left the valley, absolutely hunkadory even drivers seem to realise its a tad blowy and didn't do anything silly


----------



## paul04 (21 Oct 2014)

Not to bad cycling to work. Had a bit of tail wind/cross wind. With luck it will die down for the ride home.


----------



## clf (21 Oct 2014)

Bottled it this morning and got the tram. Cold and rain I can deal with, wind no chance. Not fit enough yet.


----------



## apb (21 Oct 2014)

Windy this morning. But not the armageddon i was expecting. hopefully tail wind all the way home.


----------



## Exile (21 Oct 2014)

Wasn't bad, actually. For the first half mile the wind was blowing rain in my face like icy daggers, but then it stopped raining and I just had to spin through a near constant headwind. 

Having to use the smallest chainring on the way in was unusual. Spinning low gears on the flat to maintain 12mph was just wrong. Hopefully I'll have a tailwind on the way home. Would be nice, but I doubt it'll happen.


----------



## Beebo (21 Oct 2014)

As above, it was too windy.
But I did get a front puncture. Found a flint so large that a neolithic arrow maker would have been proud.


----------



## martinclive (21 Oct 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Not bad as I thought it would be
> Saved 6 quid on bus fare too!


I'm looking forward to the report on tonight's ride!


----------



## fossyant (21 Oct 2014)

Bit windy. Bike shed empty and a drying cabinet all to myself.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (21 Oct 2014)

martinclive said:


> I'm looking forward to the report on tonight's ride!


So do I!!!


----------



## glenn forger (21 Oct 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Not bad as I thought it would be
> Saved 6 quid on bus fare too!



Pffft, I cycled behind a cab and saved twelve quid.


----------



## confusedcyclist (21 Oct 2014)

Have to say, wasn't as bad as the forecast made out. Headwinds meant an average pace of 12 mph as apposed to 16mph, added only 6 minutes to my journey. Just hope those westerly winds hold for the return leg, attempting some PBs on these beastly hills!


----------



## Ciar (21 Oct 2014)

Well it seems everyone else had a result, i left just after 7.15 and crossed East London and for a solid 9 miles of commute i was hit with wind more wind and a touch of wind, rained on solidly, so much so that my impression of a drowned rat was spot on, i even think hail stones hit me at bow flyover  all in all crap but i made it..

as for the return journey i am not looking forward to that wind that's blowing round canary wharf at the moment!


----------



## GrasB (21 Oct 2014)

Me: Wind?... What wind ... 
Them:

(possibly a should be in the "Give me some dialogue from your day" thread)


----------



## paul04 (21 Oct 2014)

No rain for the ride home from work, but it was about 80% headwind so made it hard work,
I did notice today, drivers still getting a little to close, sometimes in the wind, its hard to keep the bike in a straight line, 
You would think common sense would kick in and they would give cyclists a little bit more room than normal


----------



## Simontm (21 Oct 2014)

I think I saw a cackling woman on a rocking chair on the way home. 
So where was my tailwind,hmm? This morning a headwind, this afternoon headwind, sidewind, every which bloody way wind except tailwind 

Numpty count: 3 - 1 van passing too close, 1 impatient mummy and a white van that insisted on a piggy back


----------



## fossyant (21 Oct 2014)

No tail wind as such. Couldn't push it on the Fallowfield loop which was covered in wet mushy leaves, and add in 23mm tyres...

Rather wet and windy on the way back, and very few cyclists.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (21 Oct 2014)

Coming home full force of the wind.
Slowest was 8 mph, best average was 11.

Not the worst U have had but at least dry and the last 4o yards was tail wind!

But two things... Bloody cold today and the Busway was deserted...


----------



## Origamist (21 Oct 2014)

A bit bleak on the way home this evening - cold, very windy, showery and dark....


----------



## ryan_w (21 Oct 2014)

40mm aero wheels didn't help with the commute today! Holding the bars tight gave me a really good arm pump though!

Also thinking I need to purchase some high(er) visibility / reflective clothing now it's getting dark and drivers obviously find it hard to see me with the HUMP flashing away and both my front and rear lights...


----------



## Jenkins (21 Oct 2014)

Very breezy on the way in, even more so on the way home. Used the Kona Jake CX for its heavyweight stability and full mudguards. 

Got to work to find out that the 'D' lock I keep there has broken - the key turns on the barrel but doesn't release the lock - so I've had to sacrifice an Abus Bordo to replace it. Still, it could have been worse and broken with my bike locked up.


----------



## Exile (21 Oct 2014)

As if by magic the morning's head wind had migrated to be a cross wind on the way home. I know I should be thankful it didn't do a full 180, but I still feel cheated out of a decent tailwind. Ah well.

Couple of really good drivers very early in the journey. One moved across as I was filtering through traffic, opening a gap for me to get to the ASL, and another let me go first at a set of lights so I could safely negotiate the back end of a car sticking out in to the junction. The natural balance was restored later on though, when a prat in a Mini decided he wasn't keen on waiting behind and squeezed past against oncoming traffic. Can't all be nice, considerate driving now, can it?


----------



## Black Country Ste (22 Oct 2014)

During my 1.6-mile commute I got blown about a bit, got wet a lot and went the day in wet socks. Got slightly less wet on the way home, possibly scaring a lady who I was trying to inform that her offside brake light was out. Cars were too slow for their drivers to do much stupid except two (possibly the same bloke twice) mildly irritating me with close-ish passes.


----------



## slowmotion (22 Oct 2014)

On my way home this evening, I visited a shop near my house to pick up some cans of beer The owner of the shop has only been there for a couple of months and has gone out of his way to attract customers. He has actively encouraged me to bring my bike inside when I'm in search of lager.
This evening, a fellow customer, a David Bellamy look-alike approached me....

Him: "I hate cyclists!"
Me: "?????????"
Him: "Bringing your bike in here, blocking the shop. You lot ride on pavements too"
Me: "Actually, I don't ride on pavements"
Him: "I hate cyclists"
Me: "That's fine by me. Hate away"
Him " At least you don't get angry like the rest of them"

WTF?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (22 Oct 2014)

Another very warm commute . It almost reached 30°C during the ride home, then it was 28°C inside the house when I got home.


----------



## apb (22 Oct 2014)

victor said:


> Another very warm commute . It almost reached 30°C during the ride home, then it was 28°C inside the house when I got home.


dislike!


----------



## Ganymede (22 Oct 2014)

ryan_w said:


> 40mm aero wheels didn't help with the commute today! Holding the bars tight gave me a really good arm pump though!
> 
> Also thinking I need to purchase some high(er) visibility / reflective clothing now it's getting dark and drivers obviously find it hard to see me with the HUMP flashing away and both my front and rear lights...


Reflective's the thing. Nice pair of ankle straps and something for the body. Hi-viz isn't much use under street-lamps, though anything pale-coloured is good. Since, as you say, lights don't seem to be enough (sigh).


----------



## thedatastream (22 Oct 2014)

Despite a steady headwind I had a lovely commute along the canal towpath. Full autumn colours on the trees, a deer running through a field, fussing a friendly sheepdog and chatting to an ex colleague on his morning jog.

It was worth spending that extra few minutes in bed this morning


----------



## Elybazza61 (22 Oct 2014)

Still a bit breezy this morning and also came across a small tree fallen across the cycle path,managed to lift the bike and clamber over it(knew getting a carbon cross bike was a good idea);now reported to the relevant council so should get removed soon.


----------



## fossyant (22 Oct 2014)

Got chatting to another chap on the Fallowfield loop. Ribble winter trainer and he also had only recently started using it (the Fallowfield loop) to cross Manchester.

Good deed of the day done. Colleague emailed round if anyone had spare tubes. His tyre had split and he had gone through 3 tubes. He had to walk from Salford to Deansgate then to Hulme. Went into Evans but they refused to lend him a tube as he had forgotten his wallet. He had ID on him. Crap customer service as he spends a small fortune with them. Lets say he is off to a different shop for new tyres and tubes.

Gave my colleague 2 tubes


----------



## donnydave (22 Oct 2014)

Cambridge busway almost deserted again. Bit more life once I got to the college and the science park. I don't ride through Cambridge itself and actually have very little experience of town/city riding and I'm glad of it, I think I would go mad in a very short space of time, I do a short stretch northwards on Milton road through a couple of sets of traffic lights. This morning I passed someone. Got to traffic lights and stopped, they wobbled up the inside and stopped just in front of me. Set off again, pass them as they are effin slow, stop at next lights. Even though my front wheel is over the line they wobble past, pull in and stop right in front of me again.

This sort of thing probably happens regularly to those of you who have to ride through towns but it was a new and head-explodingly annoying thing for me!

"just go slower, its not a race" is not an answer.


----------



## DWiggy (22 Oct 2014)

My ride home yesterday was AWESOME had a great tail wind and was racing a nasty black cloud that was chasing me down but luckily I beat it so I didn't get a soaking! 
Strangely I was still about 4 second's off some of my segments pb's that were set without the tail wind, but I did get one of my fastest overall averages for the ride home...and my average heart rate was a lot higher around 160bpm average so definitely was enjoying the ride 

Ride in this morning was against a smaller head wind (thankfully) as paying for the ride home...legs are a little tired.


----------



## 400bhp (22 Oct 2014)

fossyant said:


> Got chatting to another chap on the Fallowfield loop. Ribble winter trainer and he also had only recently started using it to cross Manchester.
> 
> Good deed of the day done. Colleague emailed round if anyone had spare tubes. His tyre had split and he had gone through 3 tubes. He had to walk from Salford to Deansgate then to Hulme. Went into Evans but they refused to lend him a tube as he had forgotten his wallet. He had ID on him. Crap customer service as he spends a small fortune with them. Lets say he is off to a different shop for new tyres and tubes.
> 
> Gave my colleague 2 tubes



The Evans on Deansgate? If he's spent money in there that's not great.


----------



## fossyant (22 Oct 2014)

He has spent a fair bit with them in the past. He showed his University ID as well. At least Wills Wheels will be getting a sale later.


----------



## dave r (22 Oct 2014)

Lovely ride in this morning, flying along with a slight tail wind, great fun, unfortunately I developed a touch of the sniffles during the day, plugging away into a head wind with a nose running like a tap tonight wasn't fun.


----------



## subaqua (22 Oct 2014)

slowmotion said:


> On my way home this evening, I visited a shop near my house to pick up some cans of beer The owner of the shop has only been there for a couple of months and has gone out of his way to attract customers. He has actively encouraged me to bring my bike inside when I'm in search of lager.
> This evening, a fellow customer, a David Bellamy look-alike approached me....
> 
> Him: "I hate cyclists!"
> ...




the Londis by me where I buy my beer from also encourages me to bring bike in. some shops understand .


----------



## Exile (22 Oct 2014)

Couple of idiot drivers today, heading in transit van brushed past with less than a foot to spare, then hung left at the fork 10 yards further along. Good job, close pass and left hook in the space of three seconds! One of the few times I've actually been shocked to the point of an actual word escaping my lips rather than an exasperated sigh.

Then on the way home an impatient driver revved as the lights ahead went green, traffic (and myself) started moving but then, shock of shocks, the light went to amber as I was approaching. So I stop, and he does too, still revving a little whilst we both wait a minute and a half to get the green light again. Wonder if he'll now complain about all cyclists jumping red lights, "Except that one who didn't and stopped me jumping the light!"

Enjoyed seeing (what I assume to be) a father and his son out riding. It's good to see the next lot of cyclists out and about picking up a bit of road sense. Spotted them once or twice in the summer, and it's nice to see them even when the weather's getting a bit more miserable and the days are shorter.


----------



## fossyant (22 Oct 2014)

Decent ride home. Fallowfield loop is getting quite thick in places with dropped damp/slippy leaves. 23mm are coping fine, so long as I don't try and turn too quick or stop/accelerate too fast. Makes a nice 3.5 mile traffic free break into my commute.


----------



## Spartak (22 Oct 2014)

Good ride into work earlier although still quite windy - hopefully it'll blow be home later ???


----------



## Simontm (23 Oct 2014)

Slow today, only 13mph as I have the lurgy 

Numpty count: 2 - one boy racer hacking it about 60 forcing me to brake (went pass him at the end of the road as he was stuck behind another car trying to turn right ) and a 4x4 who was in the straight on/right lane but decided to turn left instead - luckily I had thought to stay behind him. 

Actually possibly 3 because a bus refused to pull out from a stop on a hump back despite me waiting for him so I overtook (oo me legs)

Actually possibly 6 if you count the 3 numpties with their stolen lighthouse lights on the front. Serious guys, this is south-west London not the Black Forest. Be seen, not blind every single oncoming person be it driver, cyclist, biker or pedestrian. 

on the plus side: Got an enthusiastic "Thank you young man" from a WVM that I let go first (I think I was actually older than him!); Some very good driving behaviour on most of the route and I almost crashed at Carshalton as I got a cheerful Good Morning from someone heading the opposite direction as he crossed over from Mill Lane


----------



## BSRU (23 Oct 2014)

Had a nice chat with the guy on the white Giant road bike this morning.
Turns out before work, when our paths cross, he goes for training rides and is a vet racer, not to shabby apparently(explains why it's hard work just staying with him).
Talked about the cycling club he rides with and I'll take a look at them later, as I'm considering joining one.

Also tried out my new Gore windstopper baselayer, under a normal long sleeve top, what an excellent piece of clothing, no problems with the strong cold wind even when riding at 25mph downhill straight into it.


----------



## robjh (23 Oct 2014)

Nice ride this morning, dry and with a bit of wind behind me as I threaded around the southern edges of Cov. Slow this week though as I am on no. 2 bike, my tourer with leaden Marathon Plus tyres (heh, no punctures though !), and am averaging under 16mph compared to usual 17.5 or so on no. 1 bike.


----------



## fossyant (23 Oct 2014)

Had a chat again with the fella on the Ribble. Offered help to two other cyclists who had punctured but both were OK.


----------



## jagman.2003 (23 Oct 2014)

Commute in was in drizzle with headwind. But still managed decent average speed.
Not many other commuters on this route but caught up with another chap on the final stretch. I almost felt sorry for him as he was trying his best to pull away from me with the head wind. Out of the saddle sprinting. Just didn't have the motor to do it. I zipped passed as soon as coast was clear.
I'm on the new winter bike now. Claude, the Claud Butler San Remo. Full mudguards, lights & 28mm tyres. It's working out well, not the lightest. But very comfortable compared to previous aluminium frames.


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Oct 2014)

It was all about the bats this morning. They seemed to be far more lively today possibly as there was no wind. I had one fly inches from my face and it was a cute little furry thing.


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Oct 2014)

A nice run in with a headwind on the way south down the A38.

The only noteworthy matter was a nice old orange VW Beetle whose driver simply got bored of waiting patiently behind me on a windy country road, and overtook in the face of oncoming traffic, leaving very little room for me.

Obviously not a careful custodian of such a classic car !


----------



## confusedcyclist (23 Oct 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> It was all about the bats this morning. They seemed to be far more lively today possibly as there was no wind. I had one fly inches from my face and it was a cute little furry thing.


Pigeons, I find are worse, and fly straight at your head... less cute!

On the heavy MTB as lost a spoke on my road bike wheel yesterday. Difference between the bikes on ride in to work is night and day!


----------



## Hacienda71 (23 Oct 2014)

fossyant said:


> Had a chat again with the fella on the Ribble. Offered help to two other cyclists who had punctured but both were OK.


 He will think you are stalking him.


----------



## Hacienda71 (23 Oct 2014)

First ride in for three days due to a virus. Disturbed a big buzzard which flew up right in front of me, very impressive creature. Then had a visit from the fairy. Had my first opportunity to use the Co2 jobbie. Worked really well, still keeping the pump though. Although delayed by the puncture nice to be back on the bike.


----------



## Exile (23 Oct 2014)

Getting tired of driver shenanigans in the city centre now, just because I indicate left doesn't mean you can come around the corner with me. 

Having a lump of metal less than two feet to my right is a little intimidating at the best of times, never mind when I need to sweep gracefully around a corner, across to the second lane and overtake the delivery truck parked in front of where I'm being shepherded to. Thanks though, Mr C Womble, I'm glad you get to your destination three seconds quicker...

Might need to consider a detour before I end up properly kicking off with a numpty.


----------



## Christopher (23 Oct 2014)

Very windy and rainy on Tuesday, it was almost fun! Two close passes this AM, both from big un-marked white vans. Thought for a mo to throw my water bottle at the second one but just yelled instead.


----------



## Elybazza61 (23 Oct 2014)

donnydave said:


> Cambridge busway almost deserted again. Bit more life once I got to the college and the science park. I don't ride through Cambridge itself and actually have very little experience of town/city riding and I'm glad of it, I think I would go mad in a very short space of time, I do a short stretch northwards on Milton road through a couple of sets of traffic lights. This morning I passed someone. Got to traffic lights and stopped, they wobbled up the inside and stopped just in front of me. Set off again, pass them as they are effin slow, stop at next lights. Even though my front wheel is over the line they wobble past, pull in and stop right in front of me again.
> 
> This sort of thing probably happens regularly to those of you who have to ride through towns but it was a new and head-explodingly annoying thing for me!
> 
> "just go slower, its not a race" is not an answer.



Happens all the time in the city;go up Mill Road to the station and regularly have bods I've passed pull in in front.The worst place is the actual rail station,ice mix of people looking for parking spaces,taxis,peds not aware what's around them and to be fair idiot cyclists too.


----------



## martint235 (23 Oct 2014)

I always thought I was angry on a bike but this morning I met a real Mr Angry. Jeez, he had a whistle and everything. Talk about a tool. He whistled a bus driver for indicating. The bus never moved, he indicated to pull out, waited for Kerbhead to pass him and then pulled out behind him as I signalled he could. Guy turned round and blew his whistle at the driver.

I got told to "P** off you w*****"" for having the temerity to try to overtake him. I say try because although I was going faster than he was he deliberately swerved into my line to block me. I politely told him to f*** off and passed him in the next space. As everyone who knows me is aware, I don't handle confrontation very well. Hopefully I'll see the guy again tomorrow.


----------



## GrasB (23 Oct 2014)

Short commute home so quick exit out of town then afterburners set to 200%... prisoners not taken.. especially for those people with a lawn mower engine between their legs 

Do ou get double SCR points for scalping a moped changang?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (23 Oct 2014)

I had forgotten just how powerful doughnuts are.
Had 4 this arvo and shot home. Legs felt like they were turbo charged!!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Oct 2014)

Some bugger turned the wind back on tonight.


----------



## Simontm (24 Oct 2014)

damp ride and busy but no real numpties, unless you count a mad Springer who thought they'd come up and say hello forgetting they're attached to a lead 

Last night got punishment passed by an ambulance! At least I could have consoled myself that help was at hand if anything had happened.


----------



## Beebo (24 Oct 2014)

Not one puncture all summer then two punctures in one week. I had one at the front on Tuesday which was caused by a flint, then this morning I had a rear puncture. No tyre will stand that sort of attack. Sometimes you have to hold your hands up and admit that you've been beaten. My saddle bag now has two inner tubes with holes in, and no spares! Wish me luck tonight!


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Oct 2014)

Screwed !


----------



## fossyant (24 Oct 2014)

A wet one this morning. Glad the weapons grade front light was fitted last night. Dark, hissing rain and poor visibility.


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Oct 2014)

Hi-Vis yellow rain jacket and Moon XP300 - and still myopic madam in her red BMW estate fails to spot me as she turns right out of a junction I wanted to turn right into. 

A quick glance is not enough.


----------



## Origamist (24 Oct 2014)

Wet for 80 mins of a 95 min commute. Disappointing.


----------



## paul04 (25 Oct 2014)

No rain here in Manchester, so nice and dry going into work, and the same on the way home,
but half way home I got a puncture in the front tyre, A small bit of glass stuck in the tyre, so easy fix, just put a patch on it


----------



## martint235 (27 Oct 2014)

Where on earth did all the traffic come from this morning? It's half term and yet the South Circular was nose to tail from what used to be the Land of Leather roundabout to Catford. 

Still it was dry and mild though. No sign of Mr Angry today, I feel quite disappointed.


----------



## 400bhp (27 Oct 2014)

15 deg this morning.

Shorts, thin base layer, short sleeve cycling top and arm warmers. I was still running hot.



Forecast 18 deg on way home


----------



## Simontm (27 Oct 2014)

Using my dad's Norco as my wheel is with Evans Cycles (long, long story elsewhere). Hefty bugger but the gearing's nice up hills. 

Numpty count:1 - some spotty youth so obsessed with checking oncoming traffic on the opposite side as he was crossing my road that he didn't check his right. His window was open as he crawled into the middle so I shouted: "Try checking this way next time". Surprised him a wee bit.


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Oct 2014)

Upside: A wonderfully calm and unseasonally warm ride into work over a carpet of dry leaves for most of the journey. Plenty of wildlife as usual and I even had the owls serenading me for some of the journey.


Downside: The proportion of the early morning Bristol cyclists who are either not using any lights and think that is just fine and dandy. And then the idiot with the 4 x Cree LED light who thinks it’s OK to ride up a cycle path that has street lighting with his massive light trying to burn holes in the retinas of anyone he passes. I have been coming across this chap for a few weeks now and I got no response from him twice last week when I cupped my lights indicating he should do the same and then told him so when we passed. Today he was still just being a nobber so I turned my Cree x 2 LED light up to full beam, ensured the beam was pointing directly forward and not down towards the road as usual and told him to Foxtrot Oscar and stop being a nobber. I am thinking of leaving ten minutes earlier tomorrow just to avoid the fool. Oh how I can't wait for a a few weeks when it will be pitch black on the way home also and it will be nobbers blinding me all the way home... Rant over and to be honest the two other roadies I pass with bright lights cup their lights as I do and we normally say cheers etc. so its defiantly a small minority at the moment.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (27 Oct 2014)

_Tell me why, I don't like Mondays..._


----------



## confusedcyclist (27 Oct 2014)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> _Tell me why, I don't like Mondays..._
> 
> View attachment 60075


Could do with a clean mate.


----------



## Origamist (27 Oct 2014)

12C, less traffic than normal and a tailwind (20mph average) - perfect conditions.

Fingers crossed the wind dies down this afternoon....


----------



## summerdays (27 Oct 2014)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> _Tell me why, I don't like Mondays..._
> 
> View attachment 60075


How bad was it when it snapped?


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (27 Oct 2014)

Nice to get back on it after 9 days holiday. Put on 10lb whilst being away so even with my new wheels it seemed pretty had going at times. It'll take a few days to get back into it I think, legs aching a little after the 30 miles.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (27 Oct 2014)

confusedcyclist said:


> Could do with a clean mate.


Yep, whole thing could do with a clean but been working 6 and 7 day weeks and some nights till 10:45...

Probably why it gave way actually, lack of TLC. Not sure what happened, just set off, with a beautiful tailwind and the next thing my chest is on the bars, delicate bits on the top tube and a pedal raking up my leg.

Hmm..headwind, steep uphill and one not very reliable mid-range gear, That'll be a fun trip home - I might just NOT take the long way round.


----------



## confusedcyclist (27 Oct 2014)

@Sheffield_Tiger Presumably that's the hanger that snapped? Apparently they will break if they have been bent as they become extremely brittle, a sudden change in windspeed coupled with a high power section would be enough to snap it... After a fair bit of use of course. Glad you avoided a serious accident as it could have been much worse had this happen at a junction/roundabout etc!


----------



## apb (27 Oct 2014)

glad i got in the habit of bringing my lights in. It's getting dark. i guess this is us until next year.


----------



## dave r (27 Oct 2014)

Headset bearings on my fixed were sorted at the weekend, today for the first time for a long time I had a bike that went where I pointed it and didn't need wrestling round corners.


----------



## confusedcyclist (27 Oct 2014)

I lost my balance while travelling slowly between two lanes of stationary traffic tonight as a car ahead unexpectedly cut across my path just yards ahead. I had to prop myself up with my lower arm against a stationary van. It happened in front of loads of people waiting at a bus stop who immediately started shouting "He's crashed!!!111!11!1". Not sure how they managed that from leaning on a van with only my arm in contact. I swiftly regained my balance just as it started to move off. No harm done to the van at all as it was only my lower arm in contact with the panels... but embarrassing non-the-less to be caught off guard! Next time I'm waiting patiently at the back of the queue at that section of road.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (27 Oct 2014)

Beebo said:


> Not one puncture all summer then two punctures in one week. I had one at the front on Tuesday which was caused by a flint, then this morning I had a rear puncture. No tyre will stand that sort of attack. Sometimes you have to hold your hands up and admit that you've been beaten. My saddle bag now has two inner tubes with holes in, and no spares! Wish me luck tonight!
> View attachment 59830


From that photo, my guess is you were screwed.


----------



## Origamist (27 Oct 2014)

Darn headwind. 3mph slower compared to the this morning. 

First night fully cycling in the dark. Not one poor pass out of a couple of hundred of overtakes.


----------



## I like Skol (27 Oct 2014)

It was stupidly warm when I walked out of work tonight so it was off with the fleece to ride home in shorts and a light short sleeve top, lovely.
Talk about a small world but I was about ¾ of the way home when I pulled up next to a fellow cyclist at some lights and was amazed to discover it was my little brother who had just ridden 170 miles from Cwmbran in south Wales to Ashton. He never warned me he was going to do this (It has been a plan of mine for some time) so it was a real chance in a million just bumping into him en-route like that. I finished the ride to his in-laws with him before continuing home. 172 miles in a touch over 12hrs, it's in his blood!


----------



## BSRU (28 Oct 2014)

Disappointingly damp roads this morning, not good when combined with the dead leaves and the darkness.
Still a good ride with a personal best by 27 seconds on a private 4km segment I ride.
Even better that it was 27 seconds faster on the CX bike compared to the previous best on my much lighter road bike.


----------



## confusedcyclist (28 Oct 2014)

Far too warm again this morning, if it's like this on way home off with the baselayer and running tights!


----------



## JoeyB (28 Oct 2014)

Finally I have a commute worth talking about!

I've sort of outsourced myself to a company over in Havant so I took the plunge today and did the lumpy (A majority of the route is basically over a hill) 10 mile each way commute. I took a backpack full of clothes so i don't need to carry a bag daily. I figured two heavy trips a week was worth it for the lightweight trips in the middle. Looking forward to the ride home. If I can keep this up I'll be looking at 100 miles a week!


----------



## confusedcyclist (28 Oct 2014)

JoeyB said:


> Finally I have a commute worth talking about!
> 
> I've sort of outsourced myself to a company over in Havant so I took the plunge today and did the lumpy (A majority of the route is basically over a hill) 10 mile each way commute. I took a backpack full of clothes so i don't need to carry a bag daily. I figured two heavy trips a week was worth it for the lightweight trips in the middle. Looking forward to the ride home. If I can keep this up I'll be looking at 100 miles a week!


Welcome to my world 

Dunno how much gear your are lugging around though? I only take a shirt and underwear and lunch in my backpack and leave a towel and trousers and toiletries at the office, changing the towel and trousers as and when needed. I do carry a rain jacket rolled up in the bottom too most days just in case.


----------



## JoeyB (28 Oct 2014)

Well today was the first one so I had trousers, tops, socks and underwear, shoes, belt, toiletries, a book, a maybe a few other bits. That will all stay in my locker now until Friday when I'll bring home the dirties. Everything in between will just be wet weather gear in large saddle bag


----------



## Christopher (28 Oct 2014)

Car in today - lift from a colleague - Shank's Pony tonight. Found a really nice walk through fields that is not quite direct but close to it. It weaves around Ye Olde M6 - but it sure is better than the bus! It is even on public footpaths...


----------



## markharry66 (28 Oct 2014)

leaves hiding dog turd. of course stepped straight into it. Phewww not a good start to the day.


----------



## Ganymede (28 Oct 2014)

I think my utility cycling is having an effect on my OH... he has to go and pick up a mended car and has just said "hmmm... if I put the bike on the train to that nearby station I could cycle to the garage to pick up the car" Me:  I think this is because my "commute" yesterday was delivering a hire van back to the depot, taking my bike in the back and then using it to get home by train and riding. And the weather's fine... it might just work!


----------



## clf (28 Oct 2014)

2nd visit from the fairy in as many weeks, need tougher tyres I think . Loving the canal in the dark though.


----------



## Hacienda71 (28 Oct 2014)

It was dark, raining, I had an untested new light, I had wrapped my shoes in cling film under my overshoes, I'm recovering from a bit of a weird virus and my head wasn't in the best of places. So it only seemed logical to extend my commute by 10 miles on some pitch black country lanes.


----------



## GrasB (28 Oct 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> It was dark, raining, I had an untested new light, I had wrapped my shoes in cling film under my overshoes, I'm recovering from a bit of a weird virus and *my head wasn't in the best of places*. So it only seemed logical to extend my commute by 10 miles on some pitch black country lanes.


You explained your logic in a perfectly sane manner!


----------



## ianrauk (28 Oct 2014)

Well that was the first commute home in the dark since earlier this year. Nice and mild out and very little traffic. Not many other cyclists out either. Think the fair weathers have now gone into hibernation.

Only thing happened was that the rear brake pads on my disk brakes finally wore out. Not bad for 8 months hard and fast commuting in all weathers.


----------



## Simontm (28 Oct 2014)

So note to self. When borrowing dad's bike which has hardly been used and sat in a garage, do some checks before cycling 26 miles . Spent lunchtime trying to true the back wheel then had a flat on way home and by the holy pedalist that was one tough bugger of a tyre to put on. Also only had an inner for my bike so need to go and get some schraders. 

Oh, if the very kind South African cyclist going to the Wimbledon Sainsbury's stops by here, thanks for the help offer but you cursed me with the "you've nearly got it on anyway" comment


----------



## JoeyB (28 Oct 2014)

I have it all wrong, this is the second time I've started commuting at the business end of the year! Last time round I didn't see a dry ride for about 3 weeks, but at least that was a much shorter commute. 

My work situation lends itself to a proper commute for the next few months so I need to make the most of it whilst I don't have customer meetings etc to attend.


----------



## Tynan (28 Oct 2014)

A beautiful ride in but a rather depressing one home, the mild weather seems to have encouraged a lot of riders to have kept going, lots of undertaking, cutting up and it seems to be fashionable to ride fast up the outside of a line of traffic and then cut in at pace at the front of the lights, presumably trusting to chance that the lights aren't about to change. Too many riders relying on drivers allowing for them. And I watched the rider in front of me make a U turn when the lights ahead went red and come very very close to being hit by another rider bombing down the outside of the traffic and straight through the red, I can only assume he had time to just avoid the bloke that must have appeared in front of him rather suddenly.


----------



## Black Country Ste (28 Oct 2014)

Cut up by an overtaking cyclist who then slowed down. Cheers mate.


----------



## jagman.2003 (29 Oct 2014)

Not a good start to commute home. All geared up up, lights flashing in excited fashion for tailwind assisted ride.
As I wheeled the bike out of the rack the front tyre gave that sad, deflated squeak....p***ture time. Rim tape failed me.

Quick tube change brought new luck. Several personal records & fastest average speed on that route for Claude.


----------



## robjh (29 Oct 2014)

Two great morning rides so far this week, loving the mild weather and the early daylight as well as all the autumn colours.
14.5 miles home in the dark last night, about 12 of them on unlit country lanes. It was so warm that I had to stop and take my sleeves off, and the miles just flew by - one of those rides that remind you why cycle commuting is just so great. I'm hoping for the same tonight but am preparing for rain


----------



## confusedcyclist (29 Oct 2014)

What amazing weather compared with last night's drizzle. I could get used to this winter riding lark.
Crisp, clear and took back a KOM.


----------



## JoeyB (29 Oct 2014)

The commute this morning was a bit easier without a heavy bag on my back. My legs weren't as tight or stiff either. Weather was kind, roads were wet but it never actually rained!


----------



## clf (29 Oct 2014)

Frightened a poor chap this morning getting into the canal towpath, He was going a fair lick as my front wheel popped out from the concealed path, could have been messy if I failed to look before pulling out.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (29 Oct 2014)

I got stuck in no man’s land today.
I had to be at work for something, which being late was not an option, so I left mega early in case I got a puncture. My first puncture of the year was today…
I was stuck at about 2 miles from work, in that tricky place of shall I fix or just walk, it’s not that far!
Well I learned it’s quicker to fix it than walk the rest of the way 
Took me about half an hour to walk it, I could have fixed it twice in that time, but after 10 minutes I kept thinking it’s not worth it, but I had already committed!
So at lunch time it’s off to fix a puncture for me!


----------



## Beebo (29 Oct 2014)

Very mild again, shorts and and short sleves.
Managed to miss the rain, the roads were very wet, but nothing falling from the sky.


kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Took me about half an hour to walk it, I could have fixed it twice in that time, but after 10 minutes I kept thinking it’s not worth it, but I had already committed!
> So at lunch time it’s off to fix a puncture for me!


 I find the "pump and dash" option works best when I am very near work or home. It's quicker than a full repair, even if you have to re-pump a couple of times.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Oct 2014)

Beebo said:


> Very mild again, shorts and and short sleves.
> Managed to miss the rain, the roads were very wet, but nothing falling from the sky.



exactly the same for me....


----------



## confusedcyclist (29 Oct 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I got stuck in no man’s land today.
> I had to be at work for something, which being late was not an option, so I left mega early in case I got a puncture. My first puncture of the year was today…
> I was stuck at about 2 miles from work, in that tricky place of shall I fix or just walk, it’s not that far!
> Well I learned it’s quicker to fix it than walk the rest of the way
> ...


I have made this mistake before but not while cycling, I tried this walking thing that I keep hearing about. Some simple maths always helps, walking pace 4mph, with 2 miles to go your definitely looking at 30 mins walk. Cycling lulls you into a false sense of 'yeah that won't take long' when it comes to travelling those distances!


----------



## Ganymede (29 Oct 2014)

Ganymede said:


> I think my utility cycling is having an effect on my OH... he has to go and pick up a mended car and has just said "hmmm... if I put the bike on the train to that nearby station I could cycle to the garage to pick up the car" Me:  I think this is because my "commute" yesterday was delivering a hire van back to the depot, taking my bike in the back and then using it to get home by train and riding. And the weather's fine... it might just work!


OK, replying to self, but just to point out that Mr G has indeed gone out (in a light drizzle), by bike, to do this thing.

I have created a utility cyclist.


----------



## Origamist (29 Oct 2014)

Was about 1C or 2C when I left this morning - that's 10 degrees cooler than yesterday and quite a shock. A fair bit of mist too...

I think someone whistled at me this morning, but I could have been imagining it.


----------



## Origamist (29 Oct 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> It was dark, raining, I had an untested new light, I had wrapped my shoes in cling film under my overshoes, I'm recovering from a bit of a weird virus and my head wasn't in the best of places. So it only seemed logical to extend my commute by 10 miles on some pitch black country lanes.


 
I jumped on the train half way home as my heart wasn't in it last night!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (29 Oct 2014)

Beebo said:


> Very mild again, shorts and and short sleves.
> Managed to miss the rain, the roads were very wet, but nothing falling from the sky.
> 
> I find the "pump and dash" option works best when I am very near work or home. It's quicker than a full repair, even if you have to re-pump a couple of times.



I tried that at a red light by the time I had some air in and got the pump back in my pocket they had changed back to red ! Lol
So as It was down hill just roled down unt it was flat again!


confusedcyclist said:


> I have made this mistake before but not while cycling, I tried this walking thing that I keep hearing about. Some simple maths always helps, walking pace 4mph, with 2 miles to go your definitely looking at 30 mins walk. Cycling lulls you into a false sense of 'yeah that won't take long' when it comes to travelling those distances!


well as I say to people you only do it once!
Fix it there and then is the way forward!


----------



## Hacienda71 (29 Oct 2014)

Origamist said:


> I jumped on the train half way home as my heart wasn't in it last night!


Think you might be let off just this once, given the distance of your commute, the headwind and rain last night.


----------



## JoeyB (29 Oct 2014)

So it's turns out the flat route to Havant is a lot easier than the hilly route. Who knew!

Very wet roads tonight but no real substance falling from the sky. Just enough to keep me cool.


----------



## hennbell (29 Oct 2014)

Had a strange one at lunch was riding back to work when a truck waved me over. I would never normally stop for such a thing but the driver seamed in control and not upset with me in the slightest. When I pulled over two OAP's where looking for directions to the nearest hospital. The route was very direct and they did not seem very composed so I pointed them in the correct direction and went on with my day.


----------



## Ganymede (29 Oct 2014)

JoeyB said:


> So it's turns out the flat route to Havant is a lot easier than the hilly route. Who knew!
> 
> Very wet roads tonight but no real substance falling from the sky. Just enough to keep me cool.


I realise I could have told you this - I was brought up in Warblington. Soz.


----------



## Origamist (29 Oct 2014)

Beat the rain, but a sore throat has developed. Am going to anaesthetise it with a good malt, lemon and honey.


----------



## summerdays (30 Oct 2014)

I decided to leg my legs out of hibernation and expose them again, even then I was too hot!!!

And I fiddled with my saddle position this week moving it forward, then up a bit, and now it feels uncomfortable, still not got it quite right, I think it needs to go down a mm or two!


----------



## Simontm (30 Oct 2014)

Stupidly thought I'd need the winter top today - nope.  Boy was I hot .

Had no legs either which didn't help! 

Numpty count: 1 - some TdF-wannabe passed me at a gnat's arse gap then cut sharp in front of me


----------



## martint235 (30 Oct 2014)

Last commute on the single speed today. New commuting bike should be take up a sizable portion of my neighbour's hallway when I get home. Nice and easy run in, very little traffic so made pretty good time.

On Monday I'll have gears and, for the first time, disc brakes. The disc brakes scare me a little as I do have a tendency to grab.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Oct 2014)

Blimey it was a warm commute at 7.30am. S/S Jersey still... amazing for this time of year. And apparently it's going to be even warmer tomorrow.

Don'y worry about the gears grapping @martint235 , won't take you long to get used to them. But have a couple of hard grabs first to wear them in a little.


----------



## Ganymede (30 Oct 2014)

Origamist said:


> Beat the rain, but a sore throat has developed. Am going to anaesthetise it with a good malt, lemon and honey.


Careful now. There is a vile bug going round which manifests as a sort of weird cold for a few days (I was in bed for 3!) then WILL NOT GO. I am still feeling the effects a month later of not resting enough to begin with. It starts with a sore throat - could be a different bug but do be careful, I am sick of feeling rubbishy and have hardly been on the bike all this time.


----------



## BSRU (30 Oct 2014)

Everything from the knee down splattered in mud, don't remember going off road.

Used the Garmin virtual training partner for the first time today on a quiet 4km country road segment, that was interesting.
Didn't see the virtual bicycle until after 2km, I thought it wasn't working. Somehow beat myself by 5 seconds.


----------



## Arjimlad (30 Oct 2014)

Sore throat here and chose a shorter, 6-mile route than normal. Hoping I can make things better by gentle exercise !


----------



## Ganymede (30 Oct 2014)

Arjimlad said:


> Sore throat here and chose a shorter, 6-mile route than normal. Hoping I can make things better by gentle exercise !


In my experience the best thing for a virus is total rest. My friend had it last week - went up to London the this week, so basically caught train, walked to restaurant, had lunch, caught train home - and was wrung out. Still, maybe you haven't got this particular lurgy. I've just been taking whatever days I can as almost total bed rest but I've had to work very hard too (physical stuff) so have been up and down. I am determined to bike the domestic commute today though! Sunshine! Slow pedalling!

Good luck!


----------



## Arjimlad (30 Oct 2014)

Thanks ! You too  

I've almost always felt better after a gentle ride but will drive if it gets too bad.


----------



## summerdays (30 Oct 2014)

I had a car overtake me (whilst I was passing parked cars), heading straight for a blind bend, and luckily I guessed what could happen and slowed down and was able to do a sharp stop as it pulled over where I would have been as a car came around the corner!


----------



## jagman.2003 (30 Oct 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I got stuck in no man’s land today.
> I had to be at work for something, which being late was not an option, so I left mega early in case I got a puncture. My first puncture of the year was today…
> I was stuck at about 2 miles from work, in that tricky place of shall I fix or just walk, it’s not that far!
> Well I learned it’s quicker to fix it than walk the rest of the way



I had the same dilema, but chose the 'fix' option. Tube swapped in no time & still kept a good average speed.


----------



## DWiggy (30 Oct 2014)

...feeling a bit chesty so having a few days off cycling


----------



## GrasB (30 Oct 2014)

... Yet another commute set where my cameras were pointless accessories!


----------



## summerdays (30 Oct 2014)

Ok evening commute I met a cycling idiot. I overtook him pooling along about 8 mph just past UWE. Then headed down the hill towards the motorway when I heard a sound behind me. The path here is wide enough to pass another cyclist and I had left enough room cycling in the middle of the left hand side. I started to automatically move to the left about six inches as I looked behind in time to see the prat was trying to undertake me without using his brakes just expecting me to move to the right. Don't ask me how we didn't collide, and end up on the Ring Road. For that segment I was doing an average of 16mph (and that's the figure after I had to brake for him!)

So prat just in case you are on here, a few pointers:

Overtake on the right
Overtake when safe
Use your brakes to control your speed if about to crash into another cyclist
There is no right to barge through using your superior weight!
Oh and put up your saddle so you can go faster on the flat then you wouldn't be so desperate to pass on the hill
And if your saddle was up you would be able to mount your light where it wasn't obscured by your mudguard
So I then overtook him again on the flat at the roundabout but was worried every downhill he was going to catch up.

I don't want to meet him again!


----------



## Ganymede (30 Oct 2014)

DWiggy said:


> ...feeling a bit chesty so having a few days off cycling


Awww. I just had a nice little domestic commute to the old parents' place, first in a while as I have been under the weather too. There's a lot of it about *shakes head sagely*


----------



## ianrauk (30 Oct 2014)

Damn it was a warm commute home tonight.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Oct 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Damn it was a warm commute home tonight.



Same here, shorts and fingerless gloves for the home leg tonight.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (30 Oct 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Damn it was a warm commute home tonight.


I'll be having one of those this afternoon - it is predicted to reach 29°C, so combined with the usual 500m climbing on the ride home, should be a good workout. I've only just arrrived at work, but already wish it was time to leave .


----------



## ianrauk (30 Oct 2014)

victor said:


> I'll be having one of those this afternoon - it is predicted to reach 29°C, so combined with the usual 500m climbing on the ride home, should be a good workout. I've only just arrrived at work, but already wish it was time to leave .




You're moving into your summer thought right?
We are meant to be moving into our winter. Tomorrow is meant to be even warmer.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (30 Oct 2014)

ianrauk said:


> You're moving into your summer thought right?
> We are meant to be moving into our winter. Tomorrow is meant to be even warmer.


Yes, that's pretty strange weather for Autumn, I agree.


----------



## Spartak (30 Oct 2014)

summerdays said:


> Ok evening commute I met a cycling idiot. I overtook him pooling along about 8 mph just past UWE. Then headed down the hill towards the motorway when I heard a sound behind me. The path here is wide enough to pass another cyclist and I had left enough room cycling in the middle of the left hand side. I started to automatically move to the left about six inches as I looked behind in time to see the prat was trying to undertake me without using his brakes just expecting me to move to the right. Don't ask me how we didn't collide, and end up on the Ring Road. For that segment I was doing an average of 16mph (and that's the figure after I had to brake for him!)
> 
> So prat just in case you are on here, a few pointers:
> 
> ...



What a tw@t !


----------



## summerdays (30 Oct 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Damn it was a warm commute home tonight.


I had completely bare arms when cycling tonight, so weird for the end of October.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Oct 2014)

summerdays said:


> I had completely bare arms when cycling tonight, so weird for the end of October.




Yup, still in s/s jersey and shorts.


----------



## Lilliburlero (30 Oct 2014)

I didnt realise that I`d forgot to put my helmet on until I saw my reflection in a window at work


----------



## Panter (31 Oct 2014)

Saw a pedestrian wandering along at a fairly brisk rate this morning.
Not unusual in itself but was was unusual was that her nose was buried deep in the pages of a well thumbed paper back as she marched along.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Oct 2014)

05:30 this morning, s/s top and shorts. Though according to the BBC this morning it is going to get colder next week


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Oct 2014)

Lilliburlero said:


> I didnt realise that I`d forgot to put my helmet on until I saw my reflection in a window at work



I've started wearing my helmet again, had my cap blown off my head a couple of times in the last few weeks, helmet means it stays on


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (31 Oct 2014)

How unseasonal was that! Jersey and shorts on the last day of October! The end of the first week back after holiday and the best ride of the week put in I reckon. Nothing special happened but just felt pretty smooth. 
Mother Nature must have something up her sleeve, we're not being treated to this with no payback I'm sure...


----------



## jagman.2003 (31 Oct 2014)

jagman.2003 said:


> I had the same dilema, but chose the 'fix' option. Tube swapped in no time & still kept a good average speed.


Visited once again on the way home. Getting alot of p***tures lately. Don't know what's going wrong. New wheels, tyres & tubes!
The morning was an inside split in the tube. Possibly due to my heavy handed tyre fitting or further rim tape issue. (new tape should be here today).
One on the way home was just small pin hole on outside of tube. So would appear to be traditional p***ture.
Only a slow one, so pumped up & carried on. Regretted it after fourth stop & forgot to restart Garmin!!!
Not a slick commute....but you've gotta laugh at it.


----------



## MisterStan (31 Oct 2014)

Constant wind in our faces this morning, payback for last night I guess. Should be a nice run home though. 

Also still in ss top and shorts!


----------



## ianrauk (31 Oct 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Constant wind in our faces this morning, payback for last night I guess. Should be a nice run home though.
> 
> Also still in ss top and shorts!




Lucky that we have still air in Londinium this morning. That and it's dry and no traffic due to half term meant it was one of my fastest morning commutes.
This warm weather is amazing. S/S jersey and shorts at 7.30am.. wtf lol.


----------



## JoeyB (31 Oct 2014)

Third day commuting and got a puncture...took me ages to get the thistle thing out!

I would say that is the first legitimate puncture I've ever had on these Conti Gator Hardshells. The other time was because I accidently went seriously off-road and caught some nasty rocks.

I'll have a nervous ride home tonight with no spare tube lol


----------



## 400bhp (31 Oct 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 05:30 this morning, s/s top and shorts. Though according to the BBC this morning it is going to get colder next week



I'll quote this for posterity.

I can't believe it's 31 October and I am cycling to work in ss top (with thin base layer) and shorts, with normal fingerless gloves, non winter boots and thin socks.


----------



## MisterStan (31 Oct 2014)

Even warmer coming home! I got beeped coming up a hill, so slowed down a bit on purpose! 

The tailwind I expected never really materialised either.


----------



## clid61 (1 Nov 2014)

05.30 this warm headwind into work , too warm for base layer id put on


----------



## martint235 (3 Nov 2014)

So Weldon (provisional name for the Kaffenback) got a proper baptism today. Chucked it down. And coolish so I went with winter gloves and NightVisionPro jacket. The bike handled things pretty much faultlessly though, a joy to ride. Very early pros and cons:

Pros:


I "get" disc brakes now. It's not just the stopping power as such, it's the consistency of delivery even when you're over the rims in a puddle.
It feels rock solid. I don't remember riding a bike that felt so solidly connected to the road.
Handles great, takes corners well probably due to the solidness.

Cons


Feels heavy. Not so much when you pick it up (although it's obviously heavier than Lelly) but when pedalling. This may be to do with the setup being as close to Lelly as I could make it so my body may be remembering and thinking "Hang on, this doesn't feel the same as last time"
Jury is out on the compact chainset. Not sure whether this contributed to the heavy feeling as I always seemed to be in the wrong gear.
Still got wet feet.


----------



## Panter (3 Nov 2014)

Somehow managed to miss the torrential rain this morning, although did nearly give myself a heart attack trying to sprint up the final hill against the strong headwind as the sky turned blacker and blacker. 
Now sat here listening to the rain hammer down feeling warm, dry and smug.


----------



## Simontm (3 Nov 2014)

Wet underneath but dry overhead this morning. Got me bike back on the road so considerably faster than the Norco but harder on the hills (gearing!!). 

Numpty count: 4 - 2 TDF wannabes who have never heard of red lights on the Portsmouth Road (nowt to do with me but idiots). 1 impatient WVM who passed a wee bit close and an absolute c u next tuesday in a Merc estate who decided to try and squeeze me when there was a traffic jam ahead. I stopped and said what's the point, I think he motioned why wasn't I the pavement, or it could be on the cycle path across the way. Certainly thought I shouldn't be on the road


----------



## ianrauk (3 Nov 2014)

Also missed the torrential rain, It was beating down so heavy during the night that it kept me awake. But mercy be it stopped just as I got up. Vile, wet and mucky roads though. Bike is filthy all over again.


----------



## Origamist (3 Nov 2014)

The rain had stopped by the time I set off and the temp was around 3-4C.

The roads were much busier - I put this down to post half-term traffic and M6 junction improvement works at Sandbach...

Put a blinging Thomson seat collar on the commuter bike this am, and it slipped! Looks good though...


----------



## fossyant (3 Nov 2014)

Looks like I'll need to keep an eye on the temperatures this week. Dont fancy the fallowfield loop on 23mm if it gets frosty/icy.


----------



## MartinQ (3 Nov 2014)

First commute in a couple of weeks after a couple of hospital operations in the middle of October. Nothing bled and a sunny commute in so all is good with the world.


----------



## MisterStan (3 Nov 2014)

A chillier start than i've got used to, but nothing too bad. Was a bit late leaving as i'd forgotten to swap pedals back after taking the bike out with the family, so ended up playing catch up with @martinclive and Jess. Head down and good hard work.


----------



## Pieface (3 Nov 2014)

Cycling today and some prat decides that cyclists have magical powers that can cycle through cars and beeps and gets aggressive.. In between two traffic islands. Then when trying to overtake nearly smashes into one. Oh I wish he did and recked his car.


----------



## summerdays (3 Nov 2014)

I've had a day off today so no commuting but Mr Summerdays tells me they have messed with the lanes at the A38/M5 junction, causing a little bit of chaos and his words "I wouldn't want to be on a bike going through at rush hour". So straight on lane to stay on the A38 is now marked as the middle lane only and lots of cars getting it wrong.


----------



## Ganymede (3 Nov 2014)

I drove. 

The blushing icon is too mild for the shame I feel...


----------



## BigAl68 (3 Nov 2014)

Lovely ride into work this morning at 5am with the only people I passed coming the other way all being nice and shielding lights etc. No wildlife apart from cats which was a bit strange. 

The journey home was an example of Darwinian selection. Idiots with all the kit and no skills, idiots with no lights dressed in black and a couple of loose dogs. The light fascists are now also out in force. Of the 30 or so cree users who I passed maybe 6 covered their lights, I cover every time and must have told at least a dozen to foxtrot Oscar as their lights were facing up and on full beam.... Oh the joys of winter commuting... And breath


----------



## fossyant (3 Nov 2014)

The Fallowfield Loop was much reduced in cycle and walking traffic tonight now the homeward bound trip is in the dark. 

Left both Hopes on low whilst I had the little Yinding 2 x U2 cranked up until I saw a ped or cyclist when I covered the lenses. It's nice and handy to pop two fingers over each of the lenses as the lamp is nice and small. Must remember next time, after a few minutes on full, the lenses get bloody hot.


----------



## martint235 (3 Nov 2014)

I noticed today that as I'm on a road bike again all the fecking "Good morning" nobbers are at it again. They tend to ignore me on the singlespeed and definitely ignore me on the MTB.


----------



## Exile (3 Nov 2014)

Amazed this morning to find eight bikes locked to the racks at work. The morning sun must have lured back some of the cyclists who wrote last week off. 

Bit chilly on the ride home, but still in short sleeves and arm warmers for the moment, even if I did put a wind stopper vest on to keep out the worst of the chill.Not sure how much longer that'll last though, might need to be breaking out the base layers before long.


----------



## Origamist (3 Nov 2014)

Nice evening - chilly but not too cold.

Had a portion of chips thrown at me from a passing a car coming out of Knutsford. I would have stopped but as I was not hungry, I carried on


----------



## MisterStan (4 Nov 2014)

Origamist said:


> Nice evening - chilly but not too cold.
> 
> Had a portion of chips thrown at me from a passing a car coming out of Knutsford. I would have stopped but as I was not hungry, I carried on


Did you ketchup with them and have words?


----------



## potsy (4 Nov 2014)

Winter tights out this morning 

Rare cycle commute, thought I'd get one in early in the week.


----------



## BigAl68 (4 Nov 2014)

What a wonderful thing cycling in winter can be.....

It was colder than I had expected having watched the weather mans report at 4.30 am as there was frost on the cars as I came out of the house so I popped back in and put on a pair of winter leg warmers as thought my legs deserved it. There wasn't a soul about for the first 8 miles apart from the wildlife which was missing from yesterdays journey to work. First I had a couple of town foxes cross my path as I joined the cycle path in Bath. Then after about 3 miles I came across a family of badgers, tww large adults and two possibly three smaller adolescents who were all happily foraging along both sides of the cycle path. They didn't even bolt until I was about 10 foot from them and you forget how big an adult badger is. We then had a number of suicidal rabbits, I was sure I was going to run one over but it changed course at the last second for both our benefit. The bats were back out in good numbers and seemed to enjoy buzzing me for a while. Then nothing until I well into Bristols urban sprawl when again I had a number of couple of foxes cross my path.

It all reminds me why I enjoy winter cycling so much, the cold isn't an issue if you wear the correct clothes, there seem to be far less people around on both the roads and cycle path and the wildlife gets easier to spot as the greenery dies back for winter.... Anyway coffee number 2 time and I have some urgent numbers to crunch.


----------



## Simontm (4 Nov 2014)

Where's the traffic? Seriously quiet roads until Carshalton and the usual pinch point for cars. 

Had a numbers/laundry fubar so took a punt on base layer and jacket, ...nope  

Undid the jacket and had a good resistance ride as it ballooned behind me 

Numpty count: 0


----------



## martint235 (4 Nov 2014)

I miss my new bike 

I'm at our Angel office today so had to commute by train and tube . I always thought commuting by train was bad but gods the Tube is far worse!!!


----------



## jagman.2003 (4 Nov 2014)

First real cold commute for me this season. Down to 3.5 degrees in places. Some frost on windscreens.
Dropped the speed down a bit to slightly below light speed, just to be cautious.

Full winter clobber was out, all worked wonderfully.


----------



## summerdays (4 Nov 2014)

It was colder than I was expecting it to be overnight, frost on the cars, but the light was lovely at first, trees floating in a sea of golden mist, but not too thick. However the sun disappeared behind the cars and then it started raining! Not much just enough to make putting on my coat worthwhile. And then had a lovely encounter with a friend (you can't do that in a car), that I hadn't seen for a few months, so quick 10 minute. And all finished off by the car pulling out and thanking me for letting him go, so I glared at him and shock my head! All so he could join the queue of cars waiting at the traffic lights, so unnecessary really.


----------



## fossyant (4 Nov 2014)

Chilly commute. Just one idiot in a jag who overtook me on a sharp left hander. Didn't like my "too close" shout so brake tested me. I nipped inside and said "too close" again. Driver then chases after me with horn on. Pulls alongside, shakes fist, so I say again "too close". Left it at that.

Mr fat old red faced man, its probably not a good idea getting that worked up.


----------



## simon the viking (4 Nov 2014)

BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr thats all I've got to say about this mornings commute


----------



## Panter (4 Nov 2014)

It was forecast cold this morning so wrapped up well in a buff and fleece. Nearly died of heat stroke on the way in so I really need to learn to stick my nose out of the front door before blindly following weather forecasts!


----------



## Exile (4 Nov 2014)

4 degrees at the back of the house this morning, and that was in the early rays of the sun. Cars were a bit frosty so took it fairly easy on the ride in. 

Made the mistake of not wearing the windproof layer this morning. Had to spin pretty hard at times to stop myself icing up. Could have stopped and put the jacket on, but was already running late and didn't want to stop unless I had to.


----------



## Beebo (4 Nov 2014)

Not much fun last night.
My rear brake failed, due to lack of maintenance on the pads! So I had to do a bit of DIY on the fly, and disenganged the rear brake so rode home slowly with only the front brake.
I'm on the hybrid (without mud guards) this morning whilst I wait for an urgent delivery of new pads.


----------



## fossyant (4 Nov 2014)

Reminds me to check my stock of road pads.....


----------



## ianrauk (4 Nov 2014)

Beebo said:


> Not much fun last night.
> My rear brake failed, due to lack of maintenance on the pads! So I had to do a bit of DIY on the fly, and disenganged the rear brake so rode home slowly with only the front brake.
> I'm on the hybrid (without mud guards) this morning whilst I wait for an urgent delivery of new pads.




Happened to me only last week. Rear pads worn which made the spring scrap the rotors. Made an awful racket. Like yours, rear ones too. 
And of which reminds me... off to Disco Brakes to order some more as had to use my last spare pair.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Nov 2014)

Damn, Disco Brakes are out of BB7 Semi Metallic Pads....
But Merlin Cycles are doing pairs for £4.99+£2.00delivery.


----------



## Beebo (4 Nov 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Damn, Disco Brakes are out of BB7 Semi Metallic Pads....
> But Merlin Cycles are doing pairs for £4.99+£2.00delivery.


I ordered Sintered ones from Disco last night instead.
Will I notice any difference?


----------



## ianrauk (4 Nov 2014)

Beebo said:


> I ordered Sintered ones from Disco last night instead.
> Will I notice any difference?




I found sintered to be noisier then Semi-metallic's.


----------



## summerdays (4 Nov 2014)

I can never remember which ones I should be ordering, but liking the look of red ones (I suspect it's the boring black ones I probably have normally). I suffered the worn pads so that the spring failed and got trapped in the mechanism earlier this year. Jammed the wheel totally and ended up having to get Mr Summerdays to rescue me - that's really rare as I normally can push the bike if all else fails.


----------



## Beebo (4 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> I can never remember which ones I should be ordering, but liking the look of red ones (I suspect it's the boring black ones I probably have normally). I suffered the worn pads so that the spring failed and got trapped in the mechanism earlier this year. Jammed the wheel totally and ended up having to get Mr Summerdays to rescue me - that's really rare as I normally can push the bike if all else fails.


My wheel jammed last night just as I was filtering up to a set of traffic lights. it was lucky that I was only doing about 5mph.
I had to wrestle the wheel out of the caliper; then remove both pads and the chewed up spring, before replacing the wheel and riding the remaining 10 miles with only a front brake.


----------



## RichK (4 Nov 2014)

Came off on a slippery (wooden) bridge this morning. Broken bar end, one front light & one back light bracket. It's finally time to switch to my winter route to work. Pity I didnt think that this morning. Oh well.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (4 Nov 2014)

Had the same old issue with 'what clothes to wear' and for the first 10 miles I was cursing that I was far too warm. But then, as I plunged down into the fog and the Garmin registers -1.2deg C I was more than glad of the extra.


----------



## confusedcyclist (4 Nov 2014)

then then .


----------



## summerdays (4 Nov 2014)

Homeward journey wasn't great, left later than intended, and didn't have my good lights on for the almost dark cycle path. And I'd forgotten that the tunnel was shut (I haven't been that direction for a while.

Anyway I thought I would try a more main road route but the main road was stationary, so I decided to go back to the back streets and promptly got lost. Lots of stopping and looking at a map! I can't wait till they finish.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (4 Nov 2014)

(_sigh_) Back to work today, after a 4-day long weekend . Having ridden my road instead of touring bike for commuting for the last month, thanks to issues getting the touring bike working again after a traffic incident, the switch to the touring bike today felt odd. Because it has 28C tyres compared to the road bike's 25C, a more padded seat and is heavier, it just felt wrong, like I'd just got a puncture!  It's good to be riding the touring bike for commuting again, though, because it's far better suited to it.


----------



## Ganymede (4 Nov 2014)

SUCH a nice ride today. Delivering stuff to somewhere I don't usually go. V. warm until the sun went behind a bank of cloud when it got very chilly. Couple of slightly silly close-ish passes but lots of smiles from drivers and pedestrians alike.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Nov 2014)

Fun ride this morning, very misty and pretty cold. Came across a road that was closed (I knew it was going to be closed today but hoped to get to it before they shut off the traffic) and knowing the diversion would shorten my ride I blagged my way through, to be fair to the fellas they were more than happy to let me through


----------



## BigAl68 (4 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> Homeward journey wasn't great, left later than intended, and didn't have my good lights on for the almost dark cycle path. And I'd forgotten that the tunnel was shut (I haven't been that direction for a while.
> 
> Anyway I thought I would try a more main road route but the main road was stationary, so I decided to go back to the back streets and promptly got lost. Lots of stopping and looking at a map! I can't wait till they finish.
> View attachment 60887



Sounds like my first journey on that bloody detour... I can do it with my eyes closed now


----------



## Tommy2 (4 Nov 2014)

Had a stupid young girl beep me as she sped round me in the other lane (yes there was a whole clear lane for her to use!) then pulled in front only to have to stop at the traffic lights that were changing to red (which is why I wasn't doing 30 at the time).
nothing particularly close or worrying other than the fact that when I pulled in front of her in the asl and questioned her beep she gestured that I should be over to the left!!!
what? Right in the door zone/ pulling out with out looking or indicating zone of a line of parked cars instead of safely in the middle of MY lane.

Not that I could explain that to her as she didn't seem keen to pull over and have a sensible chat as she urgently had to get to the next red light.


----------



## Simontm (4 Nov 2014)

Well that was different to this morning. Glad I had the coat!! Horrible, classic winter rain, yuk. And to top it off, not only did the front tube go (was expected), the back's got a vicious slow puncture - cycle, pump, cycle, pump. Don't cycle in on Wednesday so hopefully sort that out tomorrow evening


----------



## potsy (4 Nov 2014)

My old T6 Cree light gave up the ghost on tonight's return leg, seems to be a dodgy connection in the lead as it intermittently cut out, had to use my back-up 500 lumen Moon instead


----------



## fossyant (4 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> My old T6 Cree light gave up the ghost on tonight's return leg, seems to be a dodgy connection in the lead as it intermittently cut out, had to use my back-up 500 lumen Moon instead



UPGRADES


----------



## potsy (4 Nov 2014)

fossyant said:


> UPGRADES


Yep, at least my Solarstorm will get used now, will have to look for something else to keep it company 

Not having an off road option on this commute means I'll probably be fine with what I have, might even bring the Hope's out of retirement


----------



## dave r (4 Nov 2014)

This morning I wore my woolly hat for the first time this winter, first commute this winter with hat and gloves,  this morning in Coventry, foggy as well, could have done with radar, enjoyable commute as well, my legs seem to have recovered from Sundays ride, I had Friday legs yesterday.


----------



## Fiona R (4 Nov 2014)

Managed to stay dry both ways, but I think tomorrow winter trousers are coming out. A bit nippy round the knees!


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (4 Nov 2014)

Today I went out to my bike and had a flat front.. was to late to repair it so I pottered off on the other half's dutch style Raleigh.. Gosh a fixed gear bike with a huge basket is slow and heavy  when I got back pumped the tire back up... Extreme slow puncture it seems so I'm braving it tomorrow with pump in tow just incase, (plus the people that fitted it last week are at work again tomorrow so might have to go have words). one day and I missed having power, agility and a hunched over the handles position! Might actually wear longer trousers tomorrow though as it's forecast for colder snaps... looks like winters coming!


----------



## Spartak (5 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> Homeward journey wasn't great, left later than intended, and didn't have my good lights on for the almost dark cycle path. And I'd forgotten that the tunnel was shut (I haven't been that direction for a while.
> 
> Anyway I thought I would try a more main road route but the main road was stationary, so I decided to go back to the back streets and promptly got lost. Lots of stopping and looking at a map! I can't wait till they finish.
> View attachment 60887


 
Staple Hill tunnel closure caught me out last week 8-(

Good commute this morning - even managed a 4th place on a Strava segment !!
Not as cold as forecast either I think the cloud cover helped.


----------



## BigAl68 (5 Nov 2014)

Not as cold as I expected this morning and I had dug out my merino long sleeve jersey and had a windstoper jacket on also. The jacket came off after 10 minutes but the merino will be great when its a few degrees colder, possibly tomorrow if the weather men get the forecast right looking at the current forecast. May have to find my merino socks also but I rather like it when its proper cold in the mornings as long as there isn't too much ice on the roads etc.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Nov 2014)

Summer bike out today - dry and reasonably cold.

Nearly got wiped out by a chap going straigt on at a cross roads when I was on the main road. A loud shout and at least he stopped dead in the middle of the road and didn't broadside me...


----------



## Panter (5 Nov 2014)

Managed to avoid the rain again this morning, but still overheated as it is wasn't as cold as it felt.
Felt weak as a kitten on the way in though, this is only my second week as a full time cycle commuter so I guess it might be catching up with me a bit.


----------



## fossyant (5 Nov 2014)

Saw Mr Angry again this morning. He was waiting to pull into the main road as I passed. Never saw him again as the traffic was backed up.

One good reason not to respond to ragers as there is a good chance you will see them again on a commute.


----------



## summerdays (5 Nov 2014)

Went past the scene of a cyclist lorry crash. It's played on my mind the whole of the rest of the journey with me not paying attention properly. And then nearly had someone I know vaguely have to stop very quickly in order not to drive into me (I was stopped already since it was too narrow for me to pass her).


----------



## Origamist (5 Nov 2014)

Bib longs and thermal gilet this am - first time since April. 2C but the wind was light.

Road resurfacing work between Tatton and Ashley meant the road was closed. I ignored the sign and continued - the road was in a bad way but still rideable. Further along a workman said it was OK to continue - so I did.... Not sure I'll go that way home though...

Will remove the guards and put the ice tyres on the fixed this weekend - that will guarantee no ice until 2015.


----------



## summerdays (5 Nov 2014)

I also pulled out of a side road after checking it was clear both directions and all but hit a car as it reversed out of a drive. I think he loose as surprised as me as we ended up next to each other in the middle of Redland Road.


----------



## Origamist (5 Nov 2014)

Was -0.3C at 6.30 this evening - I'm anticipating a cold start tomorrow. Layer up, folks!


----------



## potsy (5 Nov 2014)

Origamist said:


> Was -0.3C at 6.30 this evening - I'm anticipating a cold start tomorrow. Layer up, folks!


Bit nippy coming home at 7pm but the buff and winter tights helped keep me warm.
Long time since I've had to do any real filtering due to the 'off-peak' times that I'm on the road, tonight was an exception though.
The local park has a huge firework/bonfire tonight and the roads around the area are packed, no problem for me


----------



## Exile (5 Nov 2014)

Cold this evening, took the scenic route to avoid the inevitable traffic chaos brought on by Manchester City at home. First thing I found out about my scenic route is it's not very scenic in the dark. Secondly, I found out it's also a bit colder down on the track than on the roads, nothing uncomfortable, but certainly a noticeable drop. Pleasant ride though, oncoming riders with supernova lights aside.

Didn't avoid all the numpty drivers though, had one almost pull out on me. No bother really, but things like that do keep you on your toes.


----------



## BigAl68 (6 Nov 2014)

The bike computer was showing zero degrees this morning when I left at 5am but didn't feel that bad. It had warmed up to a balmy three degrees by the time I got to work. Lots of frosty cars but the cycle path and roads were safe and I had a lovely ride in. 

I was digging around in my winter cycling stuff last night and forgot that I was bought a set of Neonight lights back in the spring and had only used them a handful of times. They are blue neon magnetic snap on lights so I charged them and wore them on my arms and it was ace as it felt like I was riding a light cycle in Tron and I am sure they made me far more visible riding across Bristol to the hospital. I am sure I was making wooshing noises to myself at some point...


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (6 Nov 2014)

I seem to have missed the weather for days so today's cold spell was a bit unexpected!
Anyway ended up having to warm my hands on my rolly polly belly as I cycled along
Finally an advantage to me eating all the pies!


----------



## DWiggy (6 Nov 2014)

1deg in Gravesend this morning, a little chilly but soon warmed up, quite refreshing actually


----------



## Simontm (6 Nov 2014)

Bout 1deg and foggy by the Thames, followed by a blinding combination of that and the sun as I left the valley. Not too bad but need better socks (or shoes! (or feet!)). 
See the darling school mums are back clogging the roads ferrying their precious Ciabatas and Tristans to school so the poor lambs don't get cold - wish my mum was like that. As soon as I was old enough it was on the train! 
Numpty count: 2 1 Disco punish passed me and he had a bike in the back  And an absolutely oblivious woman who just drove in a straight line and woe-betide anything in her way.


----------



## Panter (6 Nov 2014)

Cold one this morning so I totally over compensated and wheezed into work a sweaty mess yet again! This is going to take some getting used to!!


----------



## subaqua (6 Nov 2014)

cocking cold. longs will be out for next week methinks. the best bit was riding through Victoria park and seeing the sun between the bare trees with a low level mist in front. never saw such a great pale orange in my life. the sun was a pale watery disc and looked amazing.

legs are a bit itchy from the cold now in work trousers.


----------



## MisterStan (6 Nov 2014)

Simontm said:


> Bout 1deg and foggy by the Thames, followed by a blinding combination of that and the sun as I left the valley. Not too bad but need better socks (or shoes! (or feet!)).
> See the darling school mums are back clogging the roads ferrying their precious Ciabatas and Tristans to school so the poor lambs don't get cold - wish my mum was like that. *As soon as I was old enough it was on the train! *
> Numpty count: 2 1 Disco punish passed me and he had a bike in the back  And an absolutely oblivious woman who just drove in a straight line and woe-betide anything in her way.



The train? THE TRAIN? When i were a lad....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Nov 2014)

I had forgotten how tough it is riding on marathon winters, going up hills was like when I first started riding, will sleep well tonight. Still scalped a few bikes on the GCW though


----------



## MisterStan (6 Nov 2014)

Winter is coming! A bit nippy this morning, got to laugh at my neighbours scraping their cars. Only saw one numpty trying to drive with a hole the size of a plate on his windscreen...


----------



## GrasB (6 Nov 2014)

I defrosted the windscreen with a warm towel this morning! (note to self: take down the shelving out the way so we don't have to park one car in front of the garage door)


----------



## ianrauk (6 Nov 2014)

Yup, zero degrees when I left at 7.30am. My neighbours also scraping windscreens. First time since earlier this year that I put on the longs. Was a lovely sunny morning, though had to be a little more aware as the sun was very low. Baseball cap peak and sunglasses helped.


----------



## Beebo (6 Nov 2014)

As I was putting the bike away in the work bike shed, one of the regulars arrived without any gloves!!!
How anyone could have cycled in that weather without gloves is beyond me!
He said he was off to Evans to buy some for the ride home!


----------



## mangid (6 Nov 2014)

Beebo said:


> As I was putting the bike away in the work bike shed, one of the regulars arrived without any gloves!!!
> How anyone could have cycled in that weather without gloves is beyond me!
> He said he was off to Evans to buy some for the ride home!



Saw a few riders without gloves this morning, me I had lobsters and inners on. Just a short ride (12 miles) so fingers kept nice and warm. Garmin says it got down to -2 (well 28F, why you can't have metric temperature and statute distance is just one of those mysteries).


----------



## summerdays (6 Nov 2014)

mangid said:


> Garmin says it got down to -2 (well 28F, why you can't have metric temperature and statute distance is just one of those mysteries).


I agree, I usually spend time when it's that cold trying to calculate it in my head, but my head doesn't always want to cooperate at those temperatures!


----------



## Origamist (6 Nov 2014)

Wasn't quite as cold as I anticipated this morning - so dispensed with the merino beanie.

A nail got swept up into my rear mudguard this morning - instant deflation! Not as many cyclists on the road now (and I didn't see many before)...

A few close passes, but generally a nice morning...


----------



## ianrauk (6 Nov 2014)

Origamist said:


> Not as many cyclists on the road now (and I didn't see many before)...
> ..



Thought the same this week and last, until this mornings ride. Saw more today then I have in the past couple of weeks.


----------



## MichaelO (6 Nov 2014)

mangid said:


> Saw a few riders without gloves this morning, me I had lobsters and inners on. Just a short ride (12 miles) so fingers kept nice and warm. Garmin says it got down to -2 (well 28F, why you can't have metric temperature and statute distance is just one of those mysteries).


I'm fairly sure there's a Statute UK setting which shows miles & celsius data fields.. My Edge 500 does anyway.


----------



## Simontm (6 Nov 2014)

MisterStan said:


> The train? THE TRAIN? When i were a lad....


----------



## Simontm (6 Nov 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Thought the same this week and last, until this mornings ride. Saw more today then I have in the past couple of weeks.


Thinking about it, i saw a lot more than earlier this week


----------



## mangid (6 Nov 2014)

MichaelO said:


> I'm fairly sure there's a Statute UK setting which shows miles & celsius data fields.. My Edge 500 does anyway.




There is indeed a way to set the units individually.

Tools->System->Units->Temperature

For those, like me, who have failed Garmin UI 101.


----------



## martinclive (6 Nov 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Winter is coming! A bit nippy this morning, got to laugh at my neighbours scraping their cars. Only saw one numpty trying to drive with a hole the size of a plate on his windscreen...


....and don't forget the woman with the kettle pouring water on her car too.................


----------



## martinclive (6 Nov 2014)

MisterStan said:


> The train? THE TRAIN? When i were a lad....


You were a lad only a few years ago!

I used to go from Reigate to Caterham on the train to school (1 change) and then walk about a mile
I was about 11 years old
The parents would be in the newspapers for allowing that to happen now if anything went wrong........happy days


----------



## MisterStan (6 Nov 2014)

martinclive said:


> You were a lad only a few years ago!
> 
> I used to go from Reigate to Caterham on the train to school (1 change) and then walk about a mile
> I was about 11 years old
> The parents would be in the newspapers for allowing that to happen now if anything went wrong........happy days


Alright granddad!


----------



## Exile (6 Nov 2014)

Greeted by a 5deg morning, lovely and warm compared to what some of you woke up to but cold enough to convince me the thin arm warmers should be put away for the winter and the fleecy lined ones broken out. 

Slow ride in, didn't get too sweaty, and remembered sometimes it's nice to keep it in the middle ring, just spinning along. Did take a bit of self discipline not to go chasing down every bike that passed me though.


----------



## confusedcyclist (6 Nov 2014)

Left my lunch at home today so I went out for a midday ride to the co-op. I don't usually ever take the bike out at lunch due working in a smart clothes. I certainly didn't have time to change back into the jersey and tights so put on ankle ties on to keep my trousers clean. Got a few funny looks, I guess people don't expect cyclists in suits in Bradford.


----------



## confusedcyclist (6 Nov 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Winter is coming! A bit nippy this morning, got to laugh at my neighbours scraping their cars. Only saw one numpty trying to drive with a hole the size of a plate on his windscreen...


This... except I wasn't laughing at neighbors, I was laughing at my significant other! muhahaw


----------



## MisterStan (6 Nov 2014)

confusedcyclist said:


> Left my lunch at home today so I went out for a midday ride to the co-op. I don't usually ever take the bike out at lunch due working in a smart clothes. I certainly didn't have time to change back into the jersey and tights so put on ankle ties on to keep my trousers clean. Got a few funny looks, I guess people don't expect cyclists in suits in Bradford.


I usually tuck my trouser leg into my sock.


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Nov 2014)

Had to go home for lunch today. Riding through Mottram St Andrew bang spoke nipple had sheared. Took it into the LBS and ended up having a 10 minute lecture about the merits of brass over alloy and Sapim alloy nipples over cheap generic nipples  ooo errr. Anyway wheel sorted so it could have been worse.


----------



## GrasB (6 Nov 2014)

Beep Beep BEEEEEEEEPPPPPPPPPPPPP! <censored>... as they passed me while I was obeying the speed limit


----------



## BigAl68 (6 Nov 2014)

Wet and head wind all the way home. Far less people on the cycle path though so less being blinded by idiots and I did still feel like I was riding a light cycle in tron


----------



## subaqua (6 Nov 2014)

was a lot warmer on ride home. which was good as i seem to have lost my gloves.

first time in 6 months I have done a full week on bike so feeling goooood


----------



## MisterStan (6 Nov 2014)

Practically tropical coming home, compared with this morning.

Once again, the tailwind the Met Office promised never seemed to really materialise....


----------



## ianrauk (6 Nov 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Practically tropical coming home, compared with this morning.
> 
> Once again, the tailwind the Met Office promised never seemed to really materialise....




No.. the your tailwind decided to turn into my headwind.... barstards.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Nov 2014)

ianrauk said:


> No.. the your tailwind decided to turn into my headwind.... barstards.



Same here, was pretty hard work again tonight but at least it was warmer than this morning.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (6 Nov 2014)

All my commutes this week have been good ones . The touring bike I use for commuting is finally working again, after I got pushed off it early last month, so now I'm back to having 2 working bikes: this one and the road bike. Today was ideal for riding to work (except for the destination ), about 9°C and a slight tail wind. This afternoon, it will reach about 30°C, possibly higher, so a relaxed ride home is called for, I think.


----------



## fossyant (6 Nov 2014)

Hard work and rather warm on the return. A headwind had appeared from somewhere.


----------



## Origamist (6 Nov 2014)

fossyant said:


> Hard work and rather warm on the return. A headwind had appeared from somewhere.



Too bloody right. Headwind all the way home - steady 20 mph I reckon. I had been avoiding looking at the Garmin, but when I foolishly glanced down I was doing 12mph! Slowest ever Sandbach commute and was mentally weak for the last 10 miles.


----------



## subaqua (6 Nov 2014)

yeah , horrible headwind . but confuddling as was from east but warm ????


----------



## Exile (6 Nov 2014)

That wind was swirling, seemed no matter which way I was headed it was blowing straight at me. Made things massively harder than they should've been. At one point I was spinning against it and crawling along at about 10mph. Horrible stuff. Amazingly, city centre traffic was so backed up I was still one of the fastest things on the road. Not sure how the drivers put up with all that sitting in traffic, being honest.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (7 Nov 2014)

That was very warm . It was about 32°C when I left work and 30°C when I got home. So I just took it easy, because it is Friday afternoon after all .


----------



## Simontm (7 Nov 2014)

No commute today as I am working from home but last night was a masterclass in numptydom with impatient drivers, cutters, and blinders (them bike lights should be banned from urban areas and deployed on the coast!). 

The most amusing thing I saw, when you consider all the complaints we get as cyclists, was at the Purley Way junction - two red light jumpers and another driver turning left without indication. Just as well I held back before scooting off. 

Numpty count: too many


----------



## Panter (7 Nov 2014)

It was like a bloody endurance event this morning, horizontal rain driven by a fierce, eye-stinging headwind.
Still, I'm proud of myself for not even glancing at the warm, dry, squidgy car as I set off this morning


----------



## Panter (7 Nov 2014)

victor said:


> That was very warm . It was about 32°C when I left work and 30°C when I got home. So I just took it easy, because it is Friday afternoon after all .



I've clicked "like" for that, even though it is slightly through gritted teeth as I sit here slowly drip drying!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (7 Nov 2014)

Hard today with the wind.
But even more satisfying when I got here, even though it was hard.

Made even more satisfying by sailing past the 2 mile tail back down Histon road, due to temporary road works.
Must have been even more annoying for the cagers, as they saw the 2 work men sat on the back of the tail lift of the truck , doing nothing but having a fag and being on the phone!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (7 Nov 2014)

Panter said:


> I've clicked "like" for that, even though it is slightly through gritted teeth as I sit here slowly drip drying!


I'm not convinced your weather is worse than mine. I actually prefer Winter to Summer. Although horizontal rain with strong wind sounds a bit much. Well done to you for starting your ride in such conditions .

One good thing about my hilly 31.5km ride home from work is that there are drinking fountains at 6.5km, then 8.5, 12.5, 14.5, 17.5, 21, 24.5 and 26. So I don't bother bringing a bottle, but just stop at one or more of these to avoid getting dehydrated .


----------



## summerdays (7 Nov 2014)

Ride in was much better than the last one, bit windy so I decided I wasnt in a rush.

Also warmer so stopped to take off a jacket and a nice cyclist asked if I was ok :-)

That made up for the cyclist in the sky gear who went through a red light.


----------



## confusedcyclist (7 Nov 2014)

Was chucking it down when I awoke, so wussed out and drove in today. Wish I hadn't as my average speed was 7mph and took an hour to get in another 10 minutes to find a space to park. Now I remember why I started cycling in the first place!


----------



## ianrauk (7 Nov 2014)

Damn.. talk about boil in the bag. I should have known better.
Woke up this morning to torrential rain battering down on the velux. I though it best I wait until it stopped before heading out. Silly me forgot to check the temperature gauge, so I kitted up as I did for yesterday's zero degree temp. Bad mistake. The rain stopped at 7.40am so got my arse out of the door. As I was leaving later I decided to do the shorter, quicker commute. 12 miles instead of 20. And what's great about it is that it's mostly all down hill, working out at about 2mph faster on the average mph. 

Cycling in, blow me down if clear blue skies appeared... but yes.. boiled in the bag. Spoke to another cycling commuter and he made the same mistake.


----------



## Ganymede (7 Nov 2014)

victor said:


> I'm not convinced your weather is worse than mine.
> .


We all feel really sorry for you. Really we do...

Actually I agree - Spring and Autumn for me, or a nice dry frosty winter's day!


----------



## clf (7 Nov 2014)

Discovered the joy that is overshoes this morning Dry toasty feet (a bit too toasty if I'm honest) after a very soggy start to the commute.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Nov 2014)

To say I got wet this morning would be an understatement. Though it was warm, apart from the stretch were I had horizontal rain hitting me, and the wind wasn't as bad as I expected.


----------



## 400bhp (7 Nov 2014)

Getting pished off with people pulling out on me. One a day for the last week.


----------



## cyberknight (7 Nov 2014)

Absolutely peeing it down so i got soaked through this morning even through 2 coats , leggins , waterproof shoes and overshoes .
The return ride meant putting on still damp clothes as we have no where to dry them that i would trust them still being there at the end of shift so i was cold , wet and grumpy 
As soon as i changed up to the big ring i got massive chain suck , so bad that the chain wrapped around the crank and i had to take the wheel out to loosen the tension enough to unwrap it , after that the gears needed a double shift in either direction to work as well as a crunchy noise from the back end .

Feet were wet all day so they swelled up 




Tired



Grumpy 


Wheres the skip so i can sling the lot


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2014)

Heavy rain on the way in, drying cabinet was busy. Someone put some minging clothes or shoes in there today, enough to stink the room out. When my kit is in there on its own, you can only smell fairy washing powder. Down side of sharing drying facilities with smelly people.


----------



## Turbo Rider (7 Nov 2014)

Set off and this morning all was lovely, in spite od the damp surface. Ten minutes in and I realised I was going to get wet...on account of the fact I was being rained on. Man in a van sarcastically asked if I was wet...smiled to myself, because as wet as I was, at least I wasn't stuck in traffic like him...happy days.

Took so long getting my soggy clobber on for the way home that most of the traffic had disappeared by the time I set off, so a nice clear road for me. Legs were aching though and my energy levels, after another long week of commuting, were sapped. Took my time though and enjoyed the ride, taking in the scenery, smelling the occasional firework fumes, enjoying the space on the road, annoying the fark off other riders by nodding at them all and generally howling at that beautiful full moon.

Knackered but satisfied...and I still need to do an upper body workout...going to sleep very, very well tonight


----------



## DCLane (7 Nov 2014)

A wet trip home in the dark with too many close passes and a parked car stuck on the most dangerous part of the dual-carriageway, just so they'd have easy access to the pub that's there.

Oh and a left hook that got shouted at. Rare for me but I'd had enough of bad drivers by then.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Nov 2014)

Another victim of strong gusting (40+mph straight off the North Sea) winds and very heavy rain this morning. 

Only one half of the drying cabinet in my locker room works properly and was full this morning so my gloves and overshoes had to go in the other part. Therefore I'd like to give a very public thank you to whoever it was that moved them across to the good side when they removed their clothing and towels


----------



## summerdays (7 Nov 2014)

Homeward journey I was waiting to turn right out of a very narrow road, for the car to pass. Instead the white oversized car decided to turn into the side road but where I was, rather than trying to go around or waiting and letting me go first, he drove right up to me, I shouted at him and then he stopped with the car all but touching me.

He then smiled briefly, then looked a little confused and just sat there blocking the main road and my exit onto it. So I told him I was going to go around him and left him. He just looked as though he hadn't got a clue as to how he had ended up in that position.


----------



## Exile (7 Nov 2014)

Soaked, drenched, drowned. However you describe it, my state on getting to work was a rather soggy one. Found some diesel or something on the way in and almost binned the bike as the rear tyre decided it was no longer going to grip the road and was going to do a merry little jig. Still not sure how I held it, but thankfully I did. 

Ride home was much less eventful. No idiot drivers, no daft overtakes, no skittish wheels. Just some kids who decided to play chicken with me. Heading along at about 10 mph, and knowing my braking distance almost to the inch, I made them blink first. Only just though, if they'd held their nerve for another half second I'd have taken avoiding action. After all, fun is fun but I'm not going to ride my bike into someone, especially not a couple of children mucking about.


----------



## cyberknight (7 Nov 2014)

Exile said:


> Soaked, drenched, drowned. However you describe it, my state on getting to work was a rather soggy one. Found some diesel or something on the way in and almost binned the bike as the rear tyre decided it was no longer going to grip the road and was going to do a merry little jig. Still not sure how I held it, but thankfully I did.
> 
> Ride home was much less eventful. No idiot drivers, no daft overtakes, no skittish wheels. Just some kids who decided to play chicken with me. Heading along at about 10 mph, and knowing my braking distance almost to the inch, I made them blink first. Only just though, if they'd held their nerve for another half second I'd have taken avoiding action. After all, fun is fun but I'm not going to ride my bike into someone, especially not a couple of children mucking about.


Glad you held it, i managed to fall off last Monday when my front wheel caught a wet manhole cover .


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (7 Nov 2014)

When you're tired, and you're climbing a hill and it's hard. It's much harder than normal but you push through thinking "I will conquer this"

Then you realise that a sticky spring left your front mech on the big ring when you sometimes, on a bad day, use granny


----------



## DWiggy (7 Nov 2014)

A dark and soggy ride home with a little head wind, already missing the summer light but riding in the dark is quite nice too.


----------



## DWiggy (7 Nov 2014)

...ps finishline wet ceramic lube really does last well in this weather!


----------



## I like Skol (8 Nov 2014)

Just WOW! Came out of work this morning after a 12hr nightshift to be greeted by a perfect sunrise, blue skies and a wispy setting moon behind me. I did what any self-respecting chap would do and doubled the length of my commute home. Went hunting hills and did Werneth Low, Mottram cutting then through Mossley and over the top to Ashton. It was a great way to unwind after a fraught week.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (9 Nov 2014)

Rear brake grabbing rim....
Quick bike inspection...
Rim, finally bent and cracked,

Not bad, its been on there for 3 years, never out of true, and must have done 15,000 miles

Quite pleased with that.


----------



## cyberknight (9 Nov 2014)

Had to regrease the rear wheel from fridays outing , replaced the shifter cable as well and it feels better but i reckon i need a new outer as well.


----------



## Exile (9 Nov 2014)

cyberknight said:


> Glad you held it, i managed to fall off last Monday when my front wheel caught a wet manhole cover .



Hope your off wasn't too bad, and that the bike was OK 

I've come off the bike in the wet a few times since I started commuting. Road markings are fast becoming my arch nemesis, giving me more than a few dicey moments, and taking me down twice, once turning in to the car park at work, and once turning in to my street. Falls seem to happen wherever there's the best chance of someone I know seeing it, whereas feats of near unbelievable bike handling happen either on deserted streets or when the only other people around are driving cars.


----------



## cyberknight (9 Nov 2014)

Exile said:


> Hope your off wasn't too bad, and that the bike was OK
> 
> I've come off the bike in the wet a few times since I started commuting. Road markings are fast becoming my arch nemesis, giving me more than a few dicey moments, and taking me down twice, once turning in to the car park at work, and once turning in to my street. Falls seem to happen wherever there's the best chance of someone I know seeing it, whereas feats of near unbelievable bike handling happen either on deserted streets or when the only other people around are driving cars.


New tape and front mudgaurd , just a bit of road rash .


----------



## Panter (10 Nov 2014)

Fairly uneventful this morning, which is good! 
Got soaked though, I get the feeling the rain gods are going to reign in last weeks "keeping dry" credit slip this week.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (10 Nov 2014)

So after yesterday's trip out I gave the bestie the usual weekend going over, absolutely sparkling and chuffed to bits with it was I. This morning when I woke to damp squidgy roads I knew some of the good work would be undone. Yep, pulled up at the shelter 32 miles later and it seemed I was back at 10:15 am yesterday again! Never mind, had a nice ride in. Legs were a bit stiff mind, but it was a nice morning to be out. Looks like a couple of dreary days are heading this way so may make the most of this evening and pop a few extra miles in.


----------



## Origamist (10 Nov 2014)

About 3-4C this morning and nice commuting conditions. Gave the bike a clean at the weekend and it was running nicely again.

Tatton Park is now closed on a Monday, so a small detour is required - no biggie, just not as pleasant.

The new road surface from Tatton Park to Ashley is great (thankfully not surface dressing) so a rare commendation to Cheshire East Council!


----------



## Simontm (10 Nov 2014)

Lovely ride in but where was everyone? Very quiet on the roads.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Nov 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> So after yesterday's trip out I gave the bestie the usual weekend going over, absolutely sparkling and chuffed to bits with it was I. This morning when I woke to damp squidgy roads I knew some of the good work would be undone. Yep, pulled up at the shelter 32 miles later and it seemed I was back at 10:15 am yesterday again! Never mind, had a nice ride in. Legs were a bit stiff mind, but it was a nice morning to be out. Looks like a couple of dreary days are heading this way so may make the most of this evening and pop a few extra miles in.



For the third weekend running I looked at the weather forecast for the following week and concluded it wasn't worth getting the bucket and sponge out 

Cracking ride in this morning, roads were wet but it was warm and didn't rain. Got the clothing bang on and then also bumped into another cyclist I chat to every now and again. Rode with him for a few miles and got my average speed sufficiently up that I did a few more miles than I had originally thought I would do. He said to me that when we meet up he has to ride faster and then slows down once we go our separate ways, didn't tell him that it was the same for me as well.


----------



## KneesUp (10 Nov 2014)

Only riding home today. I've got my new cycling long legs from Aldi (reduced to £7.99) and my new 'lobster' gloves from the same place (£3.99). So in theory I'll be nice and warm. But I've forgotten my jacket, it turns out. It's going to be cold.

Such are the perils of setting off in the morning with the bike in the boot.


----------



## Turbo Rider (10 Nov 2014)

Heard a rumble of thunder at 5ish in the morning and instantly thought "nope," before rolling back to sleep. Woke up thinking I wasn't riding then, so I was pleasantly surprised to see that the rain had come & gone. Wrapped up warm but found warm weather outside, but I don't mind a bit of extra sweat on a ride, so that's all fine. The ride in was very easy, but that's Mondays for you.

Ride home was a bit of a mare, but only thanks to the stupendous amount of traffic on the road, so much so that I had to bide my time to wait for passing opportunities, due to oncoming traffic on the skinny roads. Once I was through it though, I found things a bit quieter and got to sprint for a good 20 min's or so, before finally hitting Croydon and having to put up with a ridiculous close pass, which gave me the perfect opportunity to mumble to myself, but I was that pleased with having had a nice fast pace for so long that the anger just came and went in mere seconds. Next came the inevitable half mile long hill I have to climb to finish on. By this point, my legs were feeling strong and nimble, so I threw myself up it, only to end up feeling like a tw*t three quarters up, when the pain of it all hit me, forcing me into my next but lowest gear. Made it home all clammy though, so a happy days cycling & the perfect antidote to a Monday.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (10 Nov 2014)

Well borrowing the wifes wheel didn't go to well.
Only 22 miles and a spoke twanged out already!
Rode home quite sedately as its a long way by foot!

Put the old one back on but the rim is cracked so bad that the tyre sticks out like a pot belly!

So had to put my special wheel on that is too expensive to use!!! I don't know why I bought them, but they look great hanging up in the garage!

Ordered another off the internet ! CRC are a life saver!


----------



## Crankarm (10 Nov 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Rear brake grabbing rim....
> Quick bike inspection...
> Rim, finally bent and cracked,
> 
> ...



Not bad. The braking surface must be rather concave. Mind you I've never worn out a rim yet such that it has failed. Got a few worn ones which have been retired only to be used when an emergency arises.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (10 Nov 2014)

Crankarm said:


> Not bad. The braking surface must be rather concave. Mind you I've never worn out a rim yet such that it has failed. Got a few worn ones which have been retired only to be used when an emergency arises.





Crankarm said:


> Not bad. The braking surface must be rather concave. Mind you I've never worn out a rim yet such that it has failed. Got a few worn ones which have been retired only to be used when an emergency arises.



yep it actually cracked.
Not bad though about 16,000 miles and is still quite tru!
Bontrager as well


----------



## Crankarm (10 Nov 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> yep it actually cracked.
> Not bad though about 16,000 miles and is still quite tru!
> Bontrager as well



Where did you get it? I would take it back and say it wasn't of sufficient quality and durability, failing prematurely like that .


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (10 Nov 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> For the third weekend running I looked at the weather forecast for the following week and concluded it wasn't worth getting the bucket and sponge out


Your steed hasn't had a bath for three weeks ?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (10 Nov 2014)

Crankarm said:


> Where did you get it? I would take it back and say it wasn't of sufficient quality and durability, failing prematurely like that .



Lol
Certainly got the money's worth!


----------



## Crankarm (10 Nov 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Lol
> Certainly got the money's worth!



I think you might have. It pays to keep your rims clean .

So what are these expensive wheels you mentioned you had to take down off the wall and finally use?


----------



## Exile (10 Nov 2014)

Where did all the cars come from? A mile long road was nose to tail on the way in, with no discernible reason when I got to the other end. Commute home I got caught up in the traffic following the A56/A57M junction police incident. Lots of experience filtering today.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (11 Nov 2014)

Crankarm said:


> I think you might have. It pays to keep your rims clean .
> 
> So what are these expensive wheels you mentioned you had to take down off the wall and finally use?


Race x lites
Very nice but 600 a pair ouch !


----------



## GrasB (11 Nov 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Race x lites
> Very nice but 600 a pair ouch !


£600 a pair?... Better not start spending £825 each


----------



## 2wheelsgeth (11 Nov 2014)

Despite SWMBO's concerns, this morning was my first commute after breaking my hip in May. Man, it felt gooooooooooooooood!



Sod the tube, there's nothing like cycling to work.


----------



## Panter (11 Nov 2014)

4 dangerously close passes this morning compared to just a couple in the last Two Months!
No idea why, I checked everything when I got to work, thought maybe I'd forgotten the high-viz rucksack cover or a light had fallen off or something.
Only thing different was Blue padded undershorts instead of Red or White. They'll be going in the bin as soon as I get home!


----------



## summerdays (11 Nov 2014)

The ring road path was almost deserted this morning, perhaps all the cyclists had taken to their cars instead as the ring road was a large car park!


----------



## DWiggy (11 Nov 2014)

Wow lovey tail wind this morning got a few Strava trophies including an unexpected kom...
...so im guessing a head wind for the ride home


----------



## martinclive (11 Nov 2014)

Bl**dy wind !

(Just thought I would beat @kevin_cambs_uk to it!!!)


----------



## MisterStan (11 Nov 2014)

martinclive said:


> Bl**dy wind !
> 
> (Just thought I would beat @kevin_cambs_uk to it!!!)


Probably means that @ianrauk had a tailwind then....


----------



## AndyRM (11 Nov 2014)

It was a _lot _warmer this morning than it was yesterday. I really should remember to step outside before setting off. Our overheated changing room was even worse than ususal!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (11 Nov 2014)

Just before heading out the door I switched bikes to the Airlite as it looked a bit grim. Yep, sure enough within 2 minutes of leaving the rain started, then 5 minutes later it had gone! Didn't have to put much effort in as I was gliding on the South Easterly most of the way, but I know what that means for the PM trip. 
Is this now the common state, permanently damp roads until about March?


----------



## ianrauk (11 Nov 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Probably means that @ianrauk had a tailwind then....




Indeed so Stan...
Going to be a bit of a bugger for the way home.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (11 Nov 2014)

martinclive said:


> Bl**dy wind !
> 
> (Just thought I would beat @kevin_cambs_uk to it!!!)



You did mate
but it was windy !
bloody weather!


----------



## MisterStan (11 Nov 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Indeed so Stan...
> Going to be a bit of a bugger for the way home.


Not for me!


----------



## 400bhp (11 Nov 2014)

Exile said:


> Where did all the cars come from? A mile long road was nose to tail on the way in, with no discernible reason when I got to the other end. Commute home I got caught up in the traffic following the A56/A57M junction police incident. Lots of experience filtering today.


Where are you coming from? The 
M60/m62 roadworks to install average speed cameras are causing real delays. Glad i commute on the bike.


----------



## oliglynn (11 Nov 2014)

On the best bike today, battling a bloody head wind and un-forecast rain, but feeling good for defeating them :-) fingers crossed for my tailwind home later...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Nov 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Your steed hasn't had a bath for three weeks ?



Mickled the chain last night if that counts


----------



## Simontm (11 Nov 2014)

Sixth spoke gone yesterday so onto the beast that is the Norco. 

By all the pedallers that is one hefty bike, like cycling a tank. That and the headwind added five minutes onto my ride. Roll on the new bike! 

Numpty count: 1. Trying to pass when there was no space.


----------



## potsy (11 Nov 2014)

Origamist said:


> Tatton Park is now closed on a Monday, so a small detour is required


When I worked nights I often had a ride out on the Monday morning, always annoyed me that it shut on Monday in the 'off' season 

Not been down there for a few weeks, how far does the new surface go on for?


----------



## Christopher (11 Nov 2014)

Another nondescript commute, but the commuter is starting to feel 'loose', I will be spending most of Sat'day cleaning and fettling it before something goes wrong. 
Beat the school run in however, it was worth getting up at 6 just for that.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (11 Nov 2014)

Why can't we always have a tail wind?


----------



## Origamist (11 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> When I worked nights I often had a ride out on the Monday morning, always annoyed me that it shut on Monday in the 'off' season
> 
> Not been down there for a few weeks, how far does the new surface go on for?



From Ashley to the little bridge at the bottom of the hill next to the farm.

I was hoping they would do the Tatton Wall section too, but not yet!


----------



## Exile (11 Nov 2014)

Back brake was dragging on the way in, couldn't be bothered stopping to sort it at the road side, so lunchtime was spend trying to get it sorted. Getting it centred again was a complete faff, so much fiddling with the screws, tightening one side up a bit, loosening off a bit less, discovering the screws are made of a soft cheese, but at least it meant I had a productive lunch. Needn't have bothered though, as any extra speed that would've given me was stolen by the headwind tonight.



400bhp said:


> Where are you coming from? The M60/m62 roadworks to install average speed cameras are causing real delays. Glad i commute on the bike.



Newton Heath/Failsworth, depending on who you ask and where they place the border between the two. I know the A62's a nightmare right now with the gas board digging up, so I tried the back route, and it seems everyone else has too. Except they're doing it in their cars, whereas I'm sailing past them. Oh, if looks could kill 



kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Why can't we always have a tail wind?



A better question is why do I never seem to have a tail wind?


----------



## Glow worm (11 Nov 2014)

Bit blowy coming home. Fun though, and nice and mild. Numpty of the day award goes to the lorry driver in the traffic jam on Newmarket Road, Cambridge by the P&R who pulled right in trying to block my way on the left, so I greatly enjoyed whizzing past the half-wit on the right


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Nov 2014)

I ride to work at 4.30am down dark country lanes. I have been in Denmark 13 years and the lack of light pollution is still something that shocks me.. My ride is literally, pitch black. But its nice, I enjoy it.

On the ride home today i came across this wild boar in a Field with the sow and 13 piglets. Its the first time I have seen them farmed commercially. They are so much more entertaining than pigs.






Just down the road I came across this fine beast.





Still nice weather in Denmark but it is starting to chill off a bit but still quite a way from freezing.


----------



## Turbo Rider (11 Nov 2014)

Mmm k...so the morning went like...'hmm, bit warm today, might take this jacket off' to 'thank faaaaaaaaark I kept that jacket on' after just one turn of a corner when I felt the sheer whooooooosh of it all!! Nearly got myself run over as well and yes, it would have been my fault, having completely misjudged the pace of the passing traffic. Self corrected though and in ample time, so happy with a lesson learnt note to self. Lovely apart from that - pretty damned refreshing!

Didn't get any of the evening tale wind I was expecting on the way home and the ground was a bit damp as well but still managed to bust a nut on the A23, so nice & satisfactory. Not sure what's going on with the traffic though, think everyone's a bit keen to get home or some junk, because not one, not two, but three cars decided to pull out on me tonight. Had two who cut it fine, forcing me to brake when they could have just waited and then another who started and stopped and fair play to him, he actually had the courtesy to shout out a sorry, so all well & good and my senses have sharpened. Hooha!


----------



## Tynan (11 Nov 2014)

I've been trying a new route to my newish job and it's reminded me why I settled on my old route a long time ago after a lot of trial and tinkering

The ride in is ok but needs care, Ferry Lane into Seven Sisters into Finsbury Park and Camden and then Holborn, less bikes which is the point but heavy traffic, the return leg is plain not safe and today is the last time I ride it, the one way through Seven Sisters is plain bike unfriendly and they actually managed to make it even more dangerous for bikes that it was ten years ago when I last rode it, in the dark and the wet to boot, there an unlit stretch of Ferry Lane between Tottenham Hale and Walthamstow with a bad surface that's not nice either and too many side roads with bad drivers trying to get out or in

In two days I've made a full scary emergency stop (that on the way in in daylight) when someone hit his brakes and started to hang a left across the bus lane I was caning it down, the truck behind him wasn't best pleased either, in fairness he did stop the turn but I'd stopped by then, can't have done the tyres any good

And three or four incidents that would have been an accident if I hadn;t been cautious, eased off, covered the brake in anticipation, a car turning right pulled out in front at the top of the hill into Seven Sister, while I hit the brakes and started to swear, he actually drove up the bus lane wrong side straight towards me to get through a gap further up, he'd seen me and the fella behind me too

gah

I've really really noticed there's far more traffic this year, more congestion more often and more desperate driving as people try and dodge and weave through it all

more bikes then usual without lights and why is cool now to have a single led tiny rear light on the seatpost with a battery so flat it barely glows


----------



## Panter (12 Nov 2014)

Came the closest I've been to being knocked off in 7 Years of riding this morning. Indicating right, as I moved into the Right hand lane for a roundabout, numpty in an Evoque decides to sweep around me brushing my fingertips as she passed. Bad enough in itself but I wasn't expecting the following violent left hook. Luckily I was covering the rear brake so just got a screech from the tyre and a violent wobble but didn't actually go down. 
Apart from that it was fine! Except for that sodding headwind, again!


----------



## DWiggy (12 Nov 2014)

Nice ride in this morning apart from the 18 tonne lorry that gave me a very close punishment pass, you know they one when they cut back in as soon as the cab has passed you leaving you with an ever decreasing amount of road, it was that back I had to slam on the anchors!

I just cant see how someone that is suppose to be a professional driver can do such a maneuver without thinking of the possible consequences...still never mind!


----------



## Beebo (12 Nov 2014)

it rained for the first 10 minutes and the last 10 minutes this morning. It was dry for the middle bit though.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Nov 2014)

Beebo said:


> it rained for the first 10 minutes and the last 10 minutes this morning. It was dry for the middle bit though.



Yep, had exactly the same. The rain was really heavy at 7.30am so decided to wait it out. It didn't stop but just eased off so got my arse out the door, just as it decided to heave it down again. But only for a few minutes. It was dry until I got a couple of miles from work when it decided to come down again. Thankful that it's not cold.


----------



## clf (12 Nov 2014)

Yet another visit from the fairy this morning, luckily just ten minutes walk from work, and the sun can out for those ten minutes  it's now chucking it down.


----------



## potsy (12 Nov 2014)

Dry, warmer than of late, but a nasty headwind most of the way.
Rain has arrived now though so I might not have escaped it for the return later.


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Nov 2014)

DWiggy said:


> Nice ride in this morning apart from the 18 tonne lorry that gave me a very close punishment pass, you know they one when they cut back in as soon as the cab has passed you leaving you with an ever decreasing amount of road, it was that back I had to slam on the anchors!
> 
> I just cant see how someone that is suppose to be a professional driver can do such a maneuver without thinking of the possible consequences...still never mind!



I hate it when that happens. Reporting it to the haulage company may at least mean you have done all you can. The next rider might not be so lucky, and his boss may take a dim view.


----------



## DWiggy (12 Nov 2014)

Arjimlad said:


> I hate it when that happens. Reporting it to the haulage company may at least mean you have done all you can. The next rider might not be so lucky, and his boss may take a dim view.


Trouble is it was an un-marked HGV must be an independent? had uk plates though but didn't get them :/


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Nov 2014)

Shame. Thankfully I find this is very rare these days, on my rides.


----------



## G3CWI (12 Nov 2014)

Normally cycle 8 miles to work. It was raining today so I took the short route (1.5 miles). Downpour halfway. Arrived soaked. Not good.


----------



## summerdays (12 Nov 2014)

Generally a good day, even exposed bare arms this morning!

The way home had one incident at a crossroads (Bonnington Walk/Wordsworth Road), where I was on the main road, and had just reached the crossing when from my right Price Windows van (my friend had used them in the past, but I wouldn't use them now), and when straight across!  Brakes and shouting from me, absolutely no acknowledgement from them


----------



## hennbell (12 Nov 2014)

Winter has fully arrived in Canada. Last week we had no snow and it was an almost tropical +5C, now -20C and the snow that is on the grpund will be here till April.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (12 Nov 2014)

Textbook.


----------



## Ganymede (12 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> Generally a good day, even exposed bare arms this morning!
> 
> The way home had one incident at a crossroads (Bonnington Walk/Wordsworth Road), where I was on the main road, and had just reached the crossing when from my right Price Windows van (my friend had used them in the past, but I wouldn't use them now), and when straight across!  Brakes and shouting from me, absolutely no acknowledgement from them


Tell them! If they knew it was losing them customers they might do something about it! 

I had a nice commute today, a couple of numpty trucks overtaking on a blind bend in the dark - the front one probably ok but the one behind just following on in spite of oncoming headlights. Car coming the other way looked like it was trying to squeeze its shoulders through a gap.

A truck had to brake and not overtake on a bend this morning - the guy then passed safely and waved at me before I waved at him!


----------



## clf (12 Nov 2014)

Some bell sniffer on an unlit mountain bike bimbling slowly up the road this evening. Overtook him eventually only for him to come rumbling straight past me as I waited at the next set of lights. He went straight through of course and held me up again. He went through the next set of lights on red too, he was in no rush to go anywhere, wasn't going more than 8 mph. Looked a bit like that bus from speed. Maybe he'd have exploded if he deviated from that speed.


----------



## MisterStan (12 Nov 2014)

clf said:


> Some bell sniffer on an unlit mountain bike bimbling slowly up the road this evening. Overtook him eventually only for him to come rumbling straight past me as I waited at the next set of lights. He went straight through of course and held me up again. He went through the next set of lights on red too, he was in no rush to go anywhere, wasn't going more than 8 mph. Looked a bit like that bus from speed. Maybe he'd have exploded if he deviated from that speed.


Bell sniffer? Please enlighten me...


----------



## clf (12 Nov 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Bell sniffer? Please enlighten me...



http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bell sniffer


----------



## MisterStan (12 Nov 2014)

clf said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bell sniffer


I really shouldn't have asked. Thanks.


----------



## Archeress (12 Nov 2014)

Thinking of commuting tomorrow. Haven't in a long while as I'm on these extra strong anti depressants. I get really tired and can get dizzy too. Mainly commuting tomorrow is about getting home easily as The Mall at Cribbs Causeway is turning its Xmas lights on and Union J are there too.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## summerdays (12 Nov 2014)

Archeress said:


> Thinking of commuting tomorrow. Haven't in a long while as I'm on these extra strong anti depressants. I get really tired and can get dizzy too. Mainly commuting tomorrow is about getting home easily as The Mall at Cribbs Causeway is turning its Xmas lights on and Union J are there too.
> 
> Hugs
> Archeress x


Have you checked the weather forecast, not wanting to put you off but I saw a weather warning for tomorrow though the worst looked to be west of here. I've got to go to the Mall tomorrow to pick up football socks that I had to order in but I'll go before work by the sounds of things.


----------



## Turbo Rider (12 Nov 2014)

In the morning, I got a little bit wet, a little bit refreshed, a little bit nearly crashed into, a lot wet, a little bit wet...and then I had a shower. In the evening, I was soggy then cold, then fast, then happy, then home...only to found a house full of family, all of whom gave me the look of 'you look like a tw*t.'...then I had a shower.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (13 Nov 2014)

Another hot ride home . It started at 29°C then rose above 33°C. Tomorrow (in typical Spring fashion) the maximum will be about 24, then between 20 and 25 for the next week.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (13 Nov 2014)

It's still over 31°C out there . It will be a warm night, tonight.


----------



## Panter (13 Nov 2014)

Following yesterdays attempt on my well being I took an extremely dominant position on that same roundabout this morning.
Out on the right hand side of centre of the carriageway on the approach so that I was fully centre lane on the Right hand side with paw extended indicating Right. Fully occupying the lane as I approached the roundabout at around 20mph I was pretty confident that I was safe from a numpty left hook attempt.
Not so.
I hadn't reckoned on the cockwomble who tried to squeeze past on the other side of the road (yes, that's right, against any oncoming traffic)
Luckily a firm paddington stare and a sorry shake of my head seemed to dissuade him from trying to bunnyhop the roundabout and he fell in behind.
I wonder what tomorrow will bring?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (13 Nov 2014)

Well on my new rear wheel some Shimano thing, for 56 quid.
The wheel I call the 'The Special One' ! is back in the garage!

Seems okay so far. Can't go wrong at such a cheap price considering the amount of stress and crap it takes


----------



## MisterStan (13 Nov 2014)

Unscheduled deflation this morning, just after I'd scalped a few people too. They looked smug, until I re-scalped them 10 minutes later. Arrived at work a huge sweaty mess, but it was worth it!


----------



## MisterStan (13 Nov 2014)

Forgot to say, must have had 10 people ask if I needed help. The look on one guy's face when I said, 'you can fix it for me if you like' was priceless!


----------



## robjh (13 Nov 2014)

Brilliant stars on the ride home last night. I'm quite enjoying these dark winter evening commutes through the countryside, that is as long as it stays dry and mild, as it was yesterday evening.


----------



## MisterStan (13 Nov 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Well on my new rear wheel some Shimano thing, for 56 quid.
> The wheel I call the 'The Special One' ! is back in the garage!
> 
> Seems okay so far. Can't go wrong at such a cheap price considering the amount of stress and crap it takes


I could see your rear light last night, you just turned off the High Street in St Ives before I could catch you.


----------



## GrasB (13 Nov 2014)

Today was uneventful but note worthy as being my last work bound commute by bike for 2014... tomorrow I'll be car commuting and that's it for commutes until 2015


----------



## ianrauk (13 Nov 2014)

Great commute this morning. Was reading 7degs on the thermometer at 7.30am. But with the cloud cover and no wind, it felt milder. For some reason the traffic was also very light which was very strange.

Had a nice to and fro SCR with a chap on a fixie who I see know and then. Only a young guy and can really shift. His bike handling skills are awesome too, though not sure how many tyres he must go through.

Looks like rain forecast for the return this evening.

@deptfordmarmoset , they are testing the new bridge this morning.
Think I will make it part of my morning commute. Be nice to pootle along and over the river.


----------



## Panter (13 Nov 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Great commute this morning. Was reading 7degs on the thermometer at 7.30am. But with the cloud cover and no wind, it felt milder. For some reason the traffic was also very light which was very strange.
> 
> Had a nice to and fro SCR with a chap on a fixie who I see know and then. Only a young guy and can really shift. His bike handling skills are awesome too, though not sure how many tyres he must go through.
> 
> ...



Must have got your wind, so to speak, down here. Blowing a bloody gale again this morning (headwind, obviously) 
Wouldn't be too bad but it drops to nothing by the evening but at least that gives me something else to moan about


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Nov 2014)

@ianrauk - I saw how it had advanced a couple of days ago while I was going over Creek Road Bridge but didn't have time to stop and have a look. I'll pop over after my morning dose of coffee and take a look. How would you work it into your commute without going round in a circle though? It runs to the north of your direct route.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Nov 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> @ianrauk - I saw how it had advanced a couple of days ago while I was going over Creek Road Bridge but didn't have time to stop and have a look. I'll pop over after my morning dose of coffee and take a look. How would you work it into your commute without going round in a circle though? It runs to the north of your direct route.




Straight up over the Creek Road Bridge, left, along Dreadnaught, over the Bridge and left into my development.
So yes, going round in a circle


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Nov 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Straight up over the Creek Road Bridge, left, along Dreadnaught, over the Bridge and left into my development.
> So yes, going round in a circle


Ok, let's call it a spiral!


----------



## MisterStan (13 Nov 2014)

GrasB said:


> Today was uneventful but note worthy as being my last work bound commute by bike for 2014... tomorrow I'll be car commuting and that's it for commutes until 2014


2015?


----------



## GrasB (13 Nov 2014)

MisterStan said:


> GrasB said:
> 
> 
> > Today was uneventful but note worthy as being my last work bound commute by bike for 2014... tomorrow I'll be car commuting and that's it for commutes until 2015
> ...


Oi, don't you go changing one number in my post 

Bet you'll say I changed the post after you pointed it out...


----------



## Simontm (13 Nov 2014)

Arrrgggghhh, now the Norco's had a spoke go but this time on the hub rather than the rim like the PoS that is the Pinnacle's back wheel so no more commute until Monday


----------



## Beebo (13 Nov 2014)

ianrauk said:


> they are testing the new bridge this morning.
> Think I will make it part of my morning commute. Be nice to pootle along and over the river.
> 
> ]


 ooh, I might try that on the way home some nights. I sometime take the Thames path all the way from Rotherhithe anyway.


----------



## Beebo (13 Nov 2014)

Double puncture, one last night, and one this morning.
The tyres are quite new, only purchased in August, so I put it down to the mucky roads. Both were large flints that had worked into the tyre.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Nov 2014)

Beebo said:


> ooh, I might try that on the way home some nights. I sometime take the Thames path all the way from Rotherhithe anyway.




Wave as you go by...


----------



## 3narf (13 Nov 2014)

I got all the way from my campsite at Windsor to Langley before a car overtook me. Mind you, I'm on early earlies this week, so I left the camper van at about 0320...


----------



## jagman.2003 (13 Nov 2014)

Fairly speedy feeling scoot in this morning despite blustery head wind.
Hoping the same wind will push me home even quicker.

Going to try out a slightly different route home this evening through a housing estate. Trying to cut out some annoying bits
Google in any view doesn't have the latest layout, so hoping to find a better way through.


----------



## sheffgirl (13 Nov 2014)

Enjoyed the ride this morning. 
Especially enjoyed overtaking the driver who beeped at me for riding in primary (due to a narrow corner with solid white lines on our side) when he got stuck in traffic 5 minutes later


----------



## mangid (13 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> The bike computer was showing zero degrees this morning when I left at 5am but didn't feel that bad. It had warmed up to a balmy three degrees by the time I got to work. Lots of frosty cars but the cycle path and roads were safe and I had a lovely ride in.
> 
> I was digging around in my winter cycling stuff last night and forgot that I was bought a set of Neonight lights back in the spring and had only used them a handful of times. They are blue neon magnetic snap on lights so I charged them and wore them on my arms and it was ace as it felt like I was riding a light cycle in Tron and I am sure they made me far more visible riding across Bristol to the hospital. I am sure I was making wooshing noises to myself at some point...



Got a pair of these after reading this, and having had an Audi numpty ignore a strong right turn signal, glare, and strong road position. 

Still haven't settled on the best place to wear them. They come with a Velcro strap, which isn't elasticated, so have to be done up quite tight to stop them slipping. Too high up the arm and they're annoying when out of the saddle climbing, too low and they interfere with the elbow joint. Sure I'll figure it out.

On the plus side, motorists definitely seem to notice them and I'm sure I'm getting more clearance than usual.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (13 Nov 2014)

MisterStan said:


> I could see your rear light last night, you just turned off the High Street in St Ives before I could catch you.


I nearly got hit by a car turning right while he was on the phone!

If he had hit me you would have caught me. !!! Lol


----------



## harveymt (13 Nov 2014)

@lisalustwell

Apparently she nearly got hit by a RLJ cyclist so decided as a 'joke' to tweet she hoped they got clipped by a bus. I called her on it and she wasn't best pleased. Am I in the wrong? Just a joke?


----------



## harveymt (13 Nov 2014)

Been on the same commute now for 10 months. It's mostly a shared use pavement. One section runs past a service station. I've been waiting on a car pulling out on me the whole time and it finally happened this morning. BMW 4x4 drove straight out into the lane. I could see before he started moving he wasn't even looking at the road and had already begun evasive action otherwise I would have ploughed into him. I guess the thick line of green paint and all the cycle signs up round the exit aren't enough for him. 

Further on down I cross over the road at a pedestrian crossing onto a greenway for the final part of my journey. One driver had stopped in the middle of the crossing in the traffic when the lights went red and the green man came up. Despite the three bikes and 4 or 5 peds who came onto road and the loud beeping of the crossing he decided it'd be a good idea to try driving on regardless. Two days ago a young boy over here is killed walking to school and yesterday a cyclist is knocked down and killed by a lorry and yet some people just don't seem to ever learn. What's a few seconds to someone's life?


----------



## MisterStan (13 Nov 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I nearly got hit by a car turning right while he was on the phone!
> 
> If he had hit me you would have caught me. !!! Lol


If it's any consolation, a car pulled out on me at the same junction yesterday morning and then a bus did teh same last night. I swear everything bad that happens on my commute happens between St Ives and where I live.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (13 Nov 2014)

MisterStan said:


> If it's any consolation, a car pulled out on me at the same junction yesterday morning and then a bus did teh same last night. I swear everything bad that happens on my commute happens between St Ives and where I live.


Yep I would certainly agree with that mate


----------



## Turbo Rider (13 Nov 2014)

Left 5 mins early today as the roads have been getting a bit busy and had a lovely ride in. Left work early as well and had not such a lovely ride back, though this was only down to nutrition, or lack thereof. Did not have lunch. Did pay the price. Did go slow. Did feel like passing out as soon as I got home. Did not pass out as soon as I got home. Have now recharged. Am going to have a nap before parents evening.


----------



## Archeress (13 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> Have you checked the weather forecast, not wanting to put you off but I saw a weather warning for tomorrow though the worst looked to be west of here. I've got to go to the Mall tomorrow to pick up football socks that I had to order in but I'll go before work by the sounds of things.


I got in dry and I don't finish until 6pm so hopefully the worst of the rain will have passed over.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Crankarm (13 Nov 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Yep I would certainly agree with that mate



Yeah I have had numerous pulls out at that junction on the corner of the bus station and HSBC too and all when I haven't been able to use my Airzound as it hasn't been on my bike or I forgot to pump it up. One sunday morning one kunt in a big white panel van just drove straight across not giving way at all missing me who had right of way cycling to the GBW ahead, by about 10 feet. I braked and screamed at him pretty sharpish and he was gonna do all sorts to me because …….. he almost killed me…….

At night it doesn't happen as I have my Max D on full power if I see a vehicle at this junction or approaching it that looks as if they might not give way which makes them stop pretty quick.


----------



## Crankarm (13 Nov 2014)

MisterStan said:


> If it's any consolation, a car pulled out on me at the same junction yesterday morning and then a bus did teh same last night. I swear everything bad that happens on my commute happens between St Ives and where I live.



I hate St Ives. It is not a nice place to ride, pretty scary. Most drivers there unfortunately fall into the kunt homicidal maniac category.


----------



## MisterStan (13 Nov 2014)

Crankarm said:


> I hate St Ives. It is not a nice place to ride, pretty scary.* Most drivers there unfortunately fall into the kunt homicidal maniac category*.


Agreed. The two worst spots IMO are the town centre as mentioned and then coming up the hill before turning into Sawtry Way for Wyton - doesn't matter how much you take the lane, there's always some twunt happy to give you a nice close pass.


----------



## Crankarm (13 Nov 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Agreed. The two worst spots IMO are the town centre as mentioned and then coming up the hill before turning into Sawtry Way for Wyton - doesn't matter how much you take the lane, there's always some twunt happy to give you a nice close pass.



Now going up the hill toward the turn off for Wyton is fine for me as I ride on the new pavement shared use path from the lights at the bottom which runs alongside the new houses on the left set back from the road, the path joins the pavement about half way up the hill. When I get to the lights for the new housing estate on the right, I stop and push the button for the ped crossing meaning the traffic is brought to a stop and I set off having a very good head start on it as I cycle away up toward the turn off for Wyton whilst traffic is held back behind me back at the lights. I don't ride on the pavement passed the bus stop as the surface further up is just so bad and I don't want to break a spoke. Why the firkin Council couldn't re-surface this small stretch of path at the same time as building and relaying the new section further down I don't know. If I'm knackered or I'm carrying a lot of stuff on my bike then I might just be caught by traffic as I'm riding along the right hand bend with double white lines down the middle of the road, but more often if I see traffic coming up fast behind looking like I'll be close passed or I'm feeling pretty scared, I dive back onto the pavement at the entrance on the left to the big house for the last 50ms of pavement where I cross at the traffic island onto the pavement on the other side of the road and ride along the opposite side all the way up to RAF Wyton past the chav housing estate on the right and past the spot I was hit and run last year. The pavement is a bit bumpy but it's not too bad, better than riding on this long straight stretch of road being scared whitless that some kunt coming up behind too fast is just going to drive straight over the top of you and leave you for dead.

The other bad place is the controlled crossing onto the start of the GBW adjacent to Waitrose. I have had so many vehicles speeding through the red lights here almost hitting me as I cross. They need to put cameras up to catch drivers.


----------



## summerdays (13 Nov 2014)

Archeress said:


> I got in dry and I don't finish until 6pm so hopefully the worst of the rain will have passed over.
> 
> Hugs
> Archeress x


I didn't take my own advice and I was on a late start just timed to coincide with when the bad weather was passing through! It was horrible, having to push hard on the pedals to go downhill! At least it was dry and calmer by the time I came home.


----------



## donnydave (13 Nov 2014)

nice tailwind tonight, should have had strava on!


----------



## fossyant (13 Nov 2014)

Rather warm this morning and an awkward cross to headwind on the way home. Dry and no overshoes each way. Tropical.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (13 Nov 2014)

Temperatures over 20, a slight head wind and Friday legs are not a good combination for riding to work .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Nov 2014)

I had a tale to tell from this mornings commute but was that busy at work didn't get chance to post it and now for the life of me I can't remember what it was.

I am going to assume it was very witty and if there was such an award would have won "Post of the Year"


Remembered: I set off one of those warning signs to tell you to slow down this morning, was pretty chuffed until it flashed up I was doing 22mph, this is in a 30mph speed zone so I think the sign might need calibrating a bit better.

and the award for "Dullest Post of the Year" goes to............


----------



## Archeress (13 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> I didn't take my own advice and I was on a late start just timed to coincide with when the bad weather was passing through! It was horrible, having to push hard on the pedals to go downhill! At least it was dry and calmer by the time I came home.


Yes, I saw the rain start at about 11am. Was a dry ride home too. Powerfully lit by my Cateye front light, and the soft glow of my mio computer. I just love that its illumination means I can see the display clearly.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## clf (13 Nov 2014)

Proper lucky with the wind tonight, left work late and it was though someone just flicked a switch and turned it off as I left work, really gusty all day until then, I was dreading the ride home.


----------



## bonker (13 Nov 2014)

Hilarious run in with a taxi driver at the M25 junction just outside Leatherhead. The Roundabout was jammed with cars and he was stuck behind a Sainsbury's Arctic that couldn't get around the island. I'm on his right and track standing (badly) waiting for a gap big enough to get through so I can carry straight on. 

He's desperately trying to stop me getting through ( Keep clear is written on the road ffs). I call his bluff and sneak through so he starts effing and blinding uncontrollably. I Calmly say ' it's a roundabout' he goes absolutely, nuts I thought he was going to have a seizure. I felt quite sorry for him really.


----------



## I like Skol (13 Nov 2014)

I don't often rant about incidents on the commute but tonight I nearly sh!t myself. I'm not one to scare easily but as I rode from Portwood in Stockport up the hill towards Bredbury I was passing along a stretch that always has parked cars on both sides. It was at this point that, despite oncoming traffic, some 1st class Cock decided to overtake me in his window cleaning van. I was aware of his presence and heard him coming and it wouldn't really have been too tight except he decided to pass really close to me instead of the oncoming cars. When I felt/saw his left indicator appear by my right knee I instantly knew what was coming and instinctively my body lurched to the left while I also pulled my right arm from the handlebars and toward my body. If I hadn't I'm almost certain his mirror would have hit me. Just to cap things off, he then turned left not 50 yards later, I wasn't hanging about and was within a cars length of him as he turned. Some people! 
On a lighter note, when I got to the lights by McDonalds in Denton there was a group of about a dozen younger teenagers milling about the railings and traffic islands. When the lights changed one cocky bu99er thought he (a boy of course!) would show off how brave he was to the rest of the group by wandering nonchalantly across the road in front of me. It was surprising how fast he shifted when he realised how quickly the big, ugly, old guy could accelerate straight at him


----------



## Spartak (13 Nov 2014)

Longer commute this morning via 2 Asdas !
Looking for a Pudsey T shirt for my daughter - neither the Cribbs Causeway or Filton stores had any 8-(

Got lost looking for a short cut thru the new development at Charlton Hayes, then hit the busy A38 just before 7am !
The Avon ring-road was solid as well - there's something very satisfying about cycling past two lanes of stationery traffic


----------



## donnydave (14 Nov 2014)

Hehe, booked a meeting at a supplier based on the weather forecast - company hire car for me today and its slinging it down


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Nov 2014)

Went into the garage this morning to be greeted by a front puncture. The expletives started...

Out into the rain..... hammering down.

Half way down Madingley hill my Hope vision 1 decides to work loose, it does once in a while (but why choose today) Had to find multi tool in the dark, peeing down even harder, the swearing had reached olympian standards by now!

Heater now on in work cooking my kit. I must have wrung a gallon of water out of my stuff!

How not to end a really enjoyable week!


----------



## nilling (14 Nov 2014)

Saw two magpies eating vomit!!


----------



## Leaway2 (14 Nov 2014)

Bike slipped from underneath me  just as I was setting off.





The shifter has moved and the chainset is "taco'ed".




It is not very clear but the disc is like a taco and the teeth are at about 30°. It all happened so fast I am not sure how the shifter on the left got damages and the chainset on the right. I think the kerb must have been involved somewhere. Bars needed re-aligning and rear wheel had jumped out of the forks.
I am not hurt at all though.


----------



## Panter (14 Nov 2014)

That's a sod @Leaway2, hope you get it sorted easily.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (14 Nov 2014)

Leaway2 said:


> Bike slipped from underneath me  just as I was setting off.
> The shifter has moved and the chainset is "taco'ed".
> It is not very clear but the disc is like a taco and the teeth are at about 30°. It all happened so fast I am not sure how the shifter on the left got damages and the chainset on the right. I think the kerb must have been involved somewhere. Bars needed re-aligning and rear wheel had jumped out of the forks.
> I am not hurt at all though.


Sorry to hear it, @Leaway2 . Do you have another bike to use while this one is being fixed?


----------



## Panter (14 Nov 2014)

Running a bit late this morning, dug the bike out to be greeted by a flat rear tyre and heavy rain.
Did toy with the idea of jumping in the car but instead fixed it and slogged to work in increasingly heavy rain and wind. No incidents at all on my nemesis RAB this morning which is nice 
Annoyingly air was leaking from the tyre when I got to work so I obviously didn't do a good enough job of finding whatever it was that holed the first tube but I think I'll chance it and just pump it up before I leave this evening, 

Also, this marks my first full Month as a full time cycle commuter. Feeling quite chuffed!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (14 Nov 2014)

I knew I should have taken the bus!
But the bus takes so long!
15 mph was my top speed today


----------



## summerdays (14 Nov 2014)

today the rain stopped just a short while before setting off, so calm but lots of muck thrown up at the bike and me.
I had one driver who was trying to take a short cut through back streets and was stuck behind me. I joined the main road and rolled into the ASL as the lights went red. Lights change they race round me to the next set 100 m ahead, so I went round them into the ASL as I need to go to go right and if I wait behind I'm next to the puddle that forms on that corner. And when the lights changed, victory was mine as I turned right before the first car and left them stuck there till the end of the next sequence :-)


----------



## ianrauk (14 Nov 2014)

Heavy, heavy rain this morning so best thought that I do the short commute instead. Damn it was dark and wet out there. A lot of standing water and spray thrown up by vehicles. But as It was my short commute and it's all down hill I had a very quick time in. Saw only one other cycle commuter on the roads. Who are the silly ones?


----------



## tweedsteed (14 Nov 2014)

Just got my first pair of overshoes and boy, what a difference in the rain! Stopped at the lights in Farringdon and a gent drenched from head to foot said,"I really need to get some of those...".


----------



## Beebo (14 Nov 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Damn it was dark and wet out there


The darkness was what struck me the most too. Full lights required.
It was very wet but it was warm. I wore my Nightvision jacket, but had to undo it as I was steaming up, so the rain got in anyway.
I'm not surprised you went the quick way, it's days like today that a 12 mile commute is just about enough for me. If I had to do 20 miles in that I would have had a sense of humour failure.


----------



## MichaelO (14 Nov 2014)

I must admit, I heard the rain coming down at 4am while I was still in bed, and made the easy decision to get the train today. 20 miles in the rain is just not fun! What a wimp!


----------



## fossyant (14 Nov 2014)

MichaelO said:


> I must admit, I heard the rain coming down at 4am while I was still in bed, and made the easy decision to get the train today. 20 miles in the rain is just not fun! What a wimp!



What !


----------



## fossyant (14 Nov 2014)

Warm and wet and windy. The Varium jacket is ideal in this weather. What a bargain they were earlier this year


----------



## ianrauk (14 Nov 2014)

Beebo said:


> The darkness was what struck me the most too. Full lights required.
> It was very wet but it was warm. I wore my Nightvision jacket, but had to undo it as I was steaming up, so the rain got in anyway.
> I'm not surprised you went the quick way, it's days like today that a 12 mile commute is just about enough for me. If I had to do 20 miles in that I would have had a sense of humour failure.




Indeed.. my temp gauge was showing 11degs when I left home so just wore a l/s jersey with a Montane featherlite. Not the best rain protection in the world, but did ok for the journey. My short commute is 12 miles.


----------



## I like Skol (14 Nov 2014)

night time off-road commute this morning via the canal and Haughton & Reddish Vales. Just had to take my cycling clothes outside the factory to shake the dried mud off them 

That new light is awesome


----------



## Leaway2 (14 Nov 2014)

victor said:


> Sorry to hear it, @Leaway2 . Do you have another bike to use while this one is being fixed?


Thanks @victor. Yes I have a few.


----------



## Exile (14 Nov 2014)

Everything is filthy. Even the top of my rack bag got a thin coating of gritty muck. Everything is also soaked, but I expected that so don't mind as much (until I come to put the damp kit back on, that is).

At least the wind had died back a bit, couldn't do with another day of being battered and pushed about. Still got forced to the kerb by a MGIF numpty though. Same place as yesterday, so I think it's time to start riding even more assertively there. What's more assertive than taking the lane though? Key on a stick? D-lock on a chain?


----------



## 2wheelsgeth (14 Nov 2014)

Exile said:


> Everything is filthy. Even the top of my rack bag got a thin coating of gritty muck. Everything is also soaked, but I expected that so don't mind as much (until I come to put the damp kit back on, that is).
> 
> At least the wind had died back a bit, couldn't do with another day of being battered and pushed about. Still got forced to the kerb by a MGIF numpty though. Same place as yesterday, so I think it's time to start riding even more assertively there. What's more assertive than taking the lane though? Key on a stick? D-lock on a chain?


 
I was chatting to my cousin the other day, and on her commute in Cardiff she often passes a fella riding with a screwdriver held in his outstretched right arm, presumably in an attempt to keep motons at bay. Presumably it works, as he always does it - not sure I can really recommend it, mind!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (14 Nov 2014)

04:50 this morning and the rain on the windows woke me! Why this morning I asked ! Kitted up after brekkie and headed out and it had calmed down a little. I'd got one figure in mind, 19.59 miles. 15 miles in and approaching the turn into the wind and it started hammering again didn't it. Had to crack on though, and did a 22, passing the 10000 mile mark for the year oh yeah


----------



## Ganymede (14 Nov 2014)

Last night... sooooo tired. Fell asleep a bit on the train and when we arrived at my station at 11.20pm I was yawning uncontrollably - made a couple of fellow-travellers laugh, me in my cycle gear looking more like ready for bed. 3.5 dark and grinding miles later I am wide awake, totally knackered, lying in bed staring at the ceiling with no prospect of sleep. Oh my days.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (14 Nov 2014)

Well the money I saved on the bus fare bought me fish and chips for lunch and they were just lovely!

Shoes have almost dried out too 
Double bubble!!


----------



## Spartak (14 Nov 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Indeed.. my temp gauge was showing 11degs when I left home so just wore a l/s jersey with a Montane featherlite. Not the best rain protection in the world, but did ok for the journey. My short commute is 12 miles.



Correct the Montane is not a rain jacket


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (14 Nov 2014)

Don't know about everyone else but looking outside right now and this is the treat for enduring this mornings biblical episode, wind has dropped, suns out, and almost time to ride. Love commuting me


----------



## steveindenmark (14 Nov 2014)

Not exactly a commute as I had to be in work at 4am. But I finished at 9 am and took my bike to Ribe cycles to get my rear cassette changed. Ribe cycles is Denmarks largest cycle shop and the staff are great, plus you can have all the free hot chocolate you can drink. 

They have all sorts of bikes and gear in there. From cheap and cheerful to eyewateringly expensive.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Nov 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Don't know about everyone else but looking outside right now and this is the treat for enduring this mornings biblical episode, wind has dropped, suns out, and almost time to ride. Love commuting me




My afternoon commute home was sunny and mild.. making for a very warm commute home.


----------



## hennbell (14 Nov 2014)

coldest commute so far of the year -31C with wind chill.


----------



## summerdays (14 Nov 2014)

Afternoon commute lovely considering the time of year. This morning's commute I spotted 3 South Glos people cycling together in their matching jackets and helmets. Just wish I'd made a comment about slippery surface on the cycle path caused by the fallen leaves.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (14 Nov 2014)

ianrauk said:


> My afternoon commute home was sunny and mild.. making for a very warm commute home.


Yep same. The aqua gear from the mornings trip made the return leg a real grind in the late afternoon sun. The legs are gonna appreciate a day off tomorrow!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Nov 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Yep same. The aqua gear from the mornings trip made the return leg a real grind in tbe late afternoon sun. The legs are gonna appreciate a day off tomorrow!




 on this years mileage.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (15 Nov 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> 04:50 this morning and the rain on the windows woke me! Why this morning I asked ! Kitted up after brekkie and headed out and it had calmed down a little. I'd got one figure in mind, 19.59 miles. 15 miles in and approaching the turn into the wind and it started hammering again didn't it. Had to crack on though, and did a 22, passing the 10000 mile mark for the year oh yeah


10,000 for the year is fantastic mate
You must get thru some stuff like tyres, chains etc?
What are you running on and how many?


----------



## Turbo Rider (15 Nov 2014)

Bit late as this relates to yesterdays oh so much fun. Rain from the off, as I'm sure everyone else (in the UK) experienced too, if they had a ride. Opened the door and decided that only a damned fool would ride in those conditions, so that's exactly what I did, knowing that the alternative was a boring bus ride & a walk which would have taken longer anyway. No incidents, apart from the general sense of adventure of it all. Only saw 2 riders between Croydon & Reigate, so hats off to you! Probably the most enjoyable ride ever for me, though to say I was wet by the end of it would be a massive understatement and the rain felt so hard that it felt like my face was being slashed open at times. Also rode past a man on a zebra crossing in Reigate, but he seemed happy enough with my apology.

Nice & dry in the PM, though with my slightly more than damp gear on, I could really feel the cold in the air, so for the 1st ten minutes I thought I might just freeze up on the spot. Got through it though and having cold legs really took the usual pain away, so it was practically a fast numb glide of a ride & only saw 2 other riders again, though I did find myself following tracks at one point, so I know there must have been at least one other out there! Nearly fell off on a corner after my tyre slipped on a drain, but held things rather neatly and I also managed to find a new crack in the road, which did my mandangles no good at all. Feet were like blocks of ice when I got through the door.

Really quite enjoyed that, though I don't think I'd be quite so happy if it happened everyday.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (15 Nov 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> 10,000 for the year is fantastic mate
> You must get thru some stuff like tyres, chains etc?
> What are you running on and how many?


Cheers mate. To be honest my kits been really reliable. Ultegra chain has been on now for about 10000 mile, and its only 'stretched' by a couple of mm. Cassettes been on for more than that too and still runs pretty sound. I've just bought some new wheels so probably when we're leaving winter behind I'll stick a new cassette and chain on. The hack has also only had one chain on too in 12 months. Tyres on both are GP4000s' and I reckon I get about 8000 out of a set. They probably see 6000 on the best bike before I switch them to the hack where they get finished off.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (15 Nov 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> on this years mileage.


When did you pass the 10'000 mile mark? Late July would be my guess?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (15 Nov 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Cheers mate. To be honest my kits been really reliable. Ultegra chain has been on now for about 10000 mile, and its only 'stretched' by a couple of mm. Cassettes been on for more than that too and still runs pretty sound. I've just bought some new wheels so probably when we're leaving winter behind I'll stick a new cassette and chain on. The hack has also only had one chain on too in 12 months. Tyres on both are GP4000s' and I reckon I get about 8000 out of a set. They probably see 6000 on the best bike before I switch them to the hack where they get finished off.



Blimey that is good, I think I am selling my self short by replacing stuff after 5,000 miles!
Cheers for that, you make me look lazy at only 6,000 per year!!


----------



## fossyant (15 Nov 2014)

hennbell said:


> coldest commute so far of the year -31C with wind chill.



Brrrrrrrrrr only done -15 in the UK..


----------



## Berties (16 Nov 2014)

don't normally entertain a Sunday breakfast meeting but today i had to be at work by 9pm ,15 mins shower and 10 mins final prep,set off at 7.30 for a 13 mile ride normally just under 40 mins,so all on target 3 miles in puncture fairy waived her wand,no phone signal,walked half mile to where i knew there was a signal and had to call in the broom wagon its always a chance you take ,will i get the tyre off and on in 10 mins,well when my lift came you guest it i had done the tyre and was ready to go ,i should of gone with my gut instinct and changed it at point of puncture and,any way i got to work and got the business off the meeting ,the rain had got over ,so rode out in the dry 40 miles done but could have done with out that puncture


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (17 Nov 2014)

If there were a cycling based board game where you moved around soggy, water saturated roads, where every vehicle that went past gave you the amount of spray similar to what a shower head does, where you are dodging puddles trying to miss the pot holed ones, where, when you get to the end you actually decide carry on a bit more as you can't get wetter anyway, where you finish the game with a smile, yeah I wouldn't buy it, no need, I've just lived it! 
Weather summary: a little moist...


----------



## Panter (17 Nov 2014)

Lovely weather, no rain and the motons behaved themselves this morning. Long may it continue!


----------



## Simontm (17 Nov 2014)

Sodding rain, all the way. 
Having not ridden for four days, having a cold and on the new bike still managed a decent five minutes of my usual time. 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## ianrauk (17 Nov 2014)

Lovely weather? You're 'avin a giraffe @Panter 
Dark, cold and wet this morning in SE Londinium.. with very heavy traffic.... not an enjoyable commute by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Panter (17 Nov 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Lovely weather? You're 'avin a giraffe @Panter
> Dark, cold and wet this morning in SE Londinium.. with very heavy traffic.... not an enjoyable commute by any stretch of the imagination.



I'm sorry to hear that, it was bloody lovely down here! Clear skies, very light wind with a slight crispness to the air.
Roads were soaked after last nights downpour but that's the closest I got to any wetness!


----------



## MisterStan (17 Nov 2014)

Very wet roads, but fortunately dry skies. Happy days.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (17 Nov 2014)

Another wet morning, my shoes had only just dried out from last week!


----------



## MisterStan (17 Nov 2014)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> Another wet morning, my shoes had only just dried out from last week!


Balled up newspaper and into the airing cupboard overnight.


----------



## donnydave (17 Nov 2014)

The gusts of last week seem to have gone so just a steady small/medium headwind this morning. Wet ground but not raining, wasn't too bad and same as last week the forecast is for consistent wind direction which is nice. Don't mind a headwind in the morning if I know its going to be a tailwind on the way home!

In other news I go for the odd run after cycling home once or twice a week (only do between 1.5 and 2 miles, nothing mega) but have been a lot more organised in the last month and last Friday ran a mile in under 6 minutes for the first time . Had to up my food even more, adding a bit of quinoa to rice/pasta seems to help a lot


----------



## MisterStan (17 Nov 2014)

donnydave said:


> The gusts of last week seem to have gone so just a steady small/medium headwind this morning. Wet ground but not raining, wasn't too bad and same as last week the forecast is for consistent wind direction which is nice. Don't mind a headwind in the morning if I know its going to be a tailwind on the way home!
> 
> In other news I go for the odd run after cycling home once or twice a week (only do between 1.5 and 2 miles, nothing mega) but have been a lot more organised in the last month and last Friday ran a mile in under 6 minutes for the first time . Had to up my food even more, adding a bit of quinoa to rice/pasta seems to help a lot


I think @martinclive and I passed you this morning; White Giant Rapid with red panniers?


----------



## Origamist (17 Nov 2014)

A week off the bike and felt ropey this morning. The North Easterly didn't help and I exacerbated the problem by persisting to wear my rain jacket long after the rain had stopped. Mild though....

Am going to get myself a 29er for Xmas. I like the look of the Genesis Longtituge frame...


----------



## donnydave (17 Nov 2014)

MisterStan said:


> I think @martinclive and I passed you this morning; White Giant Rapid with red panniers?



Nope. White/black/grey giant rapid, one grey pannier. Hardly saw anyone this morning and certainly no one passed me! I normally smash along the busway around 7.50 to 8.10


----------



## Ganymede (17 Nov 2014)

Nice in Kent - however the roadworks on the main road mean that loads more cars are using MY ROAD, gerroff! Also a bizarre moment where my bag fell off my rack - really not sure why or how - and of course landed in a puddle.


----------



## summerdays (17 Nov 2014)

Wet going in, just damp on the way out! Forgot my lock but someone had a spare  

Realised the summer cyclists have gone into hibernation, and saw lots of motorists going through completely red lights causing me to have to wait despite having a green light.


----------



## Simontm (17 Nov 2014)

Damp but the rain held off until very need the end. 

Very idiotic drivers tonight but none affected me, just observing, so numpty count:0


----------



## Ganymede (17 Nov 2014)

Blimey, never realised how bad the home-time rush-hour was here in the country. I usually don't get back till after 7pm but I was on an earlier train which got in at about 5.10pm today. I can't believe how fast people drive on some of those lanes! Just to get home 5 minutes earlier. Having said that, I have a suspicion from the kind of cars that most of the speeders were young blokes. Even so it was a bit of an eye-opener.


----------



## DWiggy (18 Nov 2014)

Breaking of dawn, misty fields, troubled sky's (no rain or wind) a little fresh and some amazing wildlife  = Awesome ride in.


----------



## Simontm (18 Nov 2014)

Dull when I left home but some sun when I hit Croydon (for a change, usually it clouds over and goes dark ) 

Numpty count: 1/2 I guess. This car started pulling over into me to let a non-existent oncoming car not pass but I was already half way through by then so no fuss as I was about to turn left.


----------



## Panter (18 Nov 2014)

Another cracking morning! Got undertaken on my nemesis roundabout, which I suspected would happen with my new, dominant positioning but its far less risky than the left hooks.
Also put in a new PB time so chuffed with that


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (18 Nov 2014)

It would of been a nice ride in apart from feeling ruuuubishhh! I thought an early night would sort me out but oh no, it didn't. Cycling in this morning, I went through massive spikes of alternating hot, cold and really cold. Was a nice morning weather wise, just wished I could of appreciated it more.


----------



## chewa (18 Nov 2014)

I moved my commute substitute (since I work from home) from lunchtime to this morning. 25 mile round trip, started with lights but didn't need them after half an hour. Very pleasant trip with the only things to mention were being passed by a guy on a new (sparkly shiny cassette, wheels and drivetrain) Genesis, who was pushing a huge gear at about 20rpm and then proceeded to hold me up.

Also met an Astra estate head on, the driver of which thought I should pull far over onto the muddy, potholed edge of the country road (lots of damage with the new bridge works) rather than risk getting his nearside wheels muddy.. Ah well!

Other than that, it was ace!. Have I mentioned how much I miss commuting?


----------



## jagman.2003 (18 Nov 2014)

Very pleasant sunrise today for the first half of the commute.
Then plunged into thick fog. Not helped by glasses misting up...

Don't get much competition on my route, which is fine by me generally.
But got caught on the main hill. Caught him up again about 5 miles later when he backed off.
Had a chat for a while. But I couldn't keep up on the winter bike.
It was quite amusing as this chap kindly carried on pointing out potholes for me as he disappeared over the horizon.


----------



## benb (18 Nov 2014)

Have somehow hurt my back, so drove in. Took 50% longer than cycling. 

I let a cyclist out from a side road, then sat behind them for a few hundred metres as I could see there was a traffic jam ahead.
She gave me such a big wave and smile I thought she was going to fall off!!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (18 Nov 2014)

The Guided Busway should be renamed to the Guided Puncture way.
The grit and stuff in the wet is unreal.

New tyres on to night I think


----------



## Origamist (18 Nov 2014)

Bit chillier than I expected, about 1.5C according to the Garmin this morning. Some mist about, but it was glorious when I arrived at Tatton Park.

Saw less than 7 cyclists today - but did happen across a quick chap on a fixed wheel Dolan, kitted out in black jeans and a Castelli jacket at Timperley. 

Got a new winter cycling cap - a Lowe Alpine jobbie with ear covers and a brim. Bright red and waterproof too - will only come out on sub zero days...


----------



## martinclive (18 Nov 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> The Guided Busway should be renamed to the Guided Puncture way.
> The grit and stuff in the wet is unreal.
> 
> New tyres on to night I think


Don't worry kev - it will be flooded before you know it and you will be back on the road!


----------



## fossyant (18 Nov 2014)

Great ride. Picked up another flat just beforework (2 in 2 days). More glass.

Female cyclist stopped to see if I was OK. Said I was. She then said something but I couldn't hear due to the traffic. She then wheeled back over to me and asked how old was my Wills Wheels bike. Said 5 years. Then noticed she was on a geared Wills Wheels bike. Had a good chat and she normally rode fixed but her husband's fixed wheels were knackered so he had taken her wheels and she was on the geared.

All this time I was fixing the puncture. Just ad I was finishing she said that she bettet get off to work. 

Don't get a chat like that in a car.


----------



## Exile (18 Nov 2014)

Sore all over this morning from a rotten night. Still cycled in, quicker than usual. That is until my dynamo front light decided to come loose. 

Thankfully it's mounted on the front rack so didn't reach the spokes. Queue a quick pitstop to tighten everything up and then back on the road.

Got to my desk with seconds to spare.


----------



## donnydave (18 Nov 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> The Guided Busway should be renamed to the Guided Puncture way.
> The grit and stuff in the wet is unreal.
> 
> New tyres on to night I think



They've trimmed some of the hedges in places around Longstanton so loads of twigs and other debris


----------



## fossyant (18 Nov 2014)

No flats on the way home. Whoop.. Flaming glass. Stocked up on CO2 cartridges tonight. Deffo a convert for a time pressed commute.

Passed quite a few cyclists on the Fallowfield Loop with just tiny output front lights picking their way along slowly in the dark. There is quite a bit of debris on there at the minute.


----------



## xzenonuk (19 Nov 2014)

not exactly a commute as im unemployed but done my second 40 miler today on a mtb and mostly on roads so i seen tons of commuters, left at 3pm and got home for 9 pm ,queensferry,the gyle, west end of edinburgh and right up massive hill behind castle then through musselburgh and hit preston pans then turned back and ended up going a different way, my fat ass is sooo knackered lol

too many bright lights eg high beams on dark roads right in my face which sucked and my front lights got totally overpowered on the pitch black silerknowes on the way back by another cyclist with what was as bright as a home security light on his front, i had to slow down to make sure i wasnt heading into the sea as i was blinded lol i want one of they lights 

oh at barnton i was waiting to walk across the road and noticed all the traffic stopped as the lights for them were red so i figured id just go before the green man as their on red so when i was 2 feet from the traffic island 2 fattys started beeping their horn and some type of dance? in their car gesturing me while moving their car slightly forward and revving, i just turned around with a big smile which seemed to enrage the fat dancing people more as their hand signals got more vigorous.

then i continued on the last leg of my magical fat dancing people journey, now im still fat and drunk and knackered but satisfied


----------



## DWiggy (19 Nov 2014)

Took in a few little hills, nothing massive but going up the Bluewater (Shopping center) Escape ramp is fun, it's quite a short and steep enough to get the heart racing.


----------



## Simontm (19 Nov 2014)

Lovely morning, shame I was on the train  Hope it's like this tomorrow as I have a day off and want to head off into darkest Surrey for a few hours in the morning


----------



## Panter (19 Nov 2014)

Another belter this morning. Lovely weather (cold, still and foggy) and well behaved motons


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Nov 2014)

Reading a couple of chapters of Sir Bradley Wiggins' book before bedtime was a bad move.

I was so excited about getting on my bike this morning that it took me ages to drift off to sleep !

As it was, the ride in was uneventful and enjoyable. But I did feel inspired to give it some beans so am hoping the ride data will show some improvements.


----------



## harveymt (19 Nov 2014)

Slow puncture in the rear yesterday morning about half a mile from work. Pumped it up and managed to take it easy the final bit and changed it at work. This morning I hit something on the road and suffered a full blow out in the front. Just getting up to speed but was still wobbly enough. managed to get stopped without coming off. There was an inch spilt in the tube beside the valve so I've hit something with a bit of force. No punctures for ages then to come along at once. Large part of the commute is on shared use pavement. There's a lot of debris on it so I presume I've been lucky so far and this might be a bit ore common over winter.

Almost left hooked then at a garage. The cycle lane runs past the front of a garage. One car passed me and turned in left directly in front of me. Had to take evasive action. One of those days.


----------



## Ganymede (19 Nov 2014)

I had to hail two cabs (one for a friend, one for me) in Parliament Square yesterday and as the second one pulled in a really p*ssed-off looking cyclist got trapped on the inside, had to grind to a halt. I said sorry to him and he looked slightly less p*ssed off. He was quite a handsome chap.


----------



## MisterStan (19 Nov 2014)

Ganymede said:


> He was quite a handsome chap.


Probably no one on here then....


----------



## confusedcyclist (19 Nov 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Probably no one on here then....


Speak for yourself!


----------



## MisterStan (19 Nov 2014)

confusedcyclist said:


> Speak for yourself!


Touched a nerve, have we?


----------



## confusedcyclist (19 Nov 2014)

Ok, you got me...


----------



## jagman.2003 (19 Nov 2014)

Not feeling 100% this morning so cruised a bit. 
But strangely still got a half decent average speed.


----------



## cyberknight (19 Nov 2014)

Used the subway for the commute, took about 2 mins longer for 10 miles .
When its up to speed on the flat its ok it just take a while to get there and as its a wide ratio cassette i was finding i could not get my preferred cruising cadence as it was either spin matic or grindathon.


----------



## summerdays (19 Nov 2014)

My pedal has developed an annoying click, but no so Nnoying that it can't wait till the weekend to fix.

One numpty tonight, I saw the lights were green, me unlikely to make it, but hearing the engine behind revving I thought he was going for it so tucked myself in a little to let him pass with a bit more space. To my surprise he shot past then pulled into the Tesco's, and even weirder I just made it through the lights myself! And more importantly I just beat the rain, not nice out there now.


----------



## subaqua (19 Nov 2014)

saw a bike with a "bus drivers stay back " sign in the stylee of the TFL cyclists stay back ones on the back of a bike at Ludgate circus . wish i had my camera (phone) on me instead of in the panniers.

apart from that an uneventful normal nice ride .


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (19 Nov 2014)

BEEEEEP *wind window down* shout shout brake test

"Excuse me officer, that red peugeot about 10 cars back, driver seems to struggle keeping in lane and the car reeks of weed"

Somebody's evening got worse....


----------



## alecstilleyedye (19 Nov 2014)

couple of people in all black with a single tiny rear light, instead of waiting behind the large flat-bed wagon at the lights, they sped through a small gap. 

they then held me up by making the wagon go slow behind them , until i caned their asses when the bus lane kicked in


----------



## Archeress (19 Nov 2014)

Nice ride today. Took it steady. Went home via the Vue Cinema meeting my fiance and watching The Imitation Game. Great film. Then a ride along quiet roads, the fiance having taken his car.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (20 Nov 2014)

Bloody cold....


----------



## MisterStan (20 Nov 2014)

Foggy start and cold with it, made for a reasonably hard slog in. There were a couple of patches along the busway that were crystal clear; beautiful blue sky, then you hit the fog again. 

Had a guy starting to pull out on me, even with a car behind me, luckily the driver behind had eyes that work and anticipated me pulling out a bit to get round it - maybe he was watching me head as I shoulder checked - miracles do happen!


----------



## Panter (20 Nov 2014)

Punctured on the way home, swapped the tube and all was well. 
Punctured again on the way in, but close to work so just walked it. There's obviously something still in that bloody tyre, and at lunchtime I WILL find it!
Apart from those, all was well. Really glad that wind has disappeared for a while.


----------



## DWiggy (20 Nov 2014)

Quick ride in today, and had an owl fly right in front of me too, so a very nice ride in!


----------



## Spartak (20 Nov 2014)

Archeress said:


> Nice ride today. Took it steady. Went home via the Vue Cinema meeting my fiance and watching The Imitation Game. Great film. Then a ride along quiet roads, the fiance having taken his car.
> 
> Hugs
> Archeress x



You need a tandem


----------



## Origamist (20 Nov 2014)

V pleasant - not too cold or windy.


----------



## confusedcyclist (20 Nov 2014)

Brilliant ride in this morning with plenty of courteous drivers, only one nobber of note. I was descending at 27mph, behind a bus, knowing full well it was due to stop I took primary but hung back thereby leaving plenty of space and time to maneuver around it once it inevitably began to slow. The car behind was far too close to me, revving and attempting to overtake several times but failing due to oncoming traffic, rather than allow for the bullying I remained steadfast in primary at a safe distance from the bus (I was only leaving a 3 meter gap) on a 30 road. Sure enough as the bus slows to let passengers off at the stop the muppet behind seized the opportunity to overtake me, at the same time as I passed the bus, on an already narrow lane.







Turns out it was a 70 something granny driving a Fiat Panda, total beggars belief... Needless to say I scalped her only a minute later as she queued at the reds. Clearly another driver that doesn't think bikes have a right to use the road, that or she's a nervous driver and needs her licence revoked, but no excuse to drive so recklessly, I expect better from seniors.


----------



## Spartak (20 Nov 2014)

confusedcyclist said:


> Brilliant ride in this morning with plenty of courteous drivers, only one nobber of note. I was descending at 27mph, behind a bus, knowing full well it was due to stop I took primary but hung back thereby leaving plenty of space and time to maneuver around it once it inevitably began to slow. The car behind was far too close to me, revving and attempting to overtake several times but failing due to oncoming traffic, rather than allow for the bullying I remained steadfast in primary at a safe distance from the bus (I was only leaving a 3 meter gap) on a 30 road. Sure enough as the bus slows to let passengers off at the stop the muppet behind seized the opportunity to overtake me, at the same time as I passed the bus, on an already narrow lane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She'd even blanked out her number plates !!!


----------



## Simontm (20 Nov 2014)

My commute was non-existent today so I went for a pottle about at the usual time (see pic) ...
38 miles later 

Loving the bike even if it moaned a bit when we veered into MB territory on a bridle path near Wisley. 

Numpty count: 2. Nearly got left hooked by a van on the Wisley roundabout and a mini van pulled out on the Brooklands roundabout as I was on it. Luckily his window was open so I could point out the errors of his ways


----------



## Ace Ventura (20 Nov 2014)

2 blemishes on an otherwise good day.

First was between Mitcham and Figgs Marsh...Land Rover comes along side, with not much free space in the lane. I somehow cycle over a stone which pings out and cracks his passenger door- what a noise!. I think he thinks I have kicked or hit his car, queue him cutting me off and we pull to a crawl. At this stage I expect a barney, but he starts to drive off again. Continues to weave back and forward to the kerb, until we reach the bus lane where I sail by him now sat in traffic.

Second was a weapon with a hood pulled up and headphones in- taking primary down a road which was unnecessary. I am nearer to the kerb, when he starts to reduce his speed and suddenly hook left down a side road and I miss him by not much. Signals are alien to him. Just looked back & grinned when I gave him advice.


----------



## donnydave (20 Nov 2014)

Hey @MisterStan and @martinclive you are famous on the busway, I was bimbling along and a bloke called Adam (who I've met before when we both gave up chasing someone and settled down for a chat) asked "do you commute along here every day?"
me "yes almost every day", 
him - "you must know Stan and Martin then"


----------



## mythste (20 Nov 2014)

Just got over a horrendous bout of man flu and starting doing the 6 mile commute on my SS again. Had my ridiculous solastorm X3 on full bore down a pitch black cycle path and got quite spooked when I realised there was a bat flittering in and out of my beam! Must have followed him for a good 500m! Fortunately, my evening commute is between 9-10pm so not many motorists to worry about in the backways of Runcorn!


----------



## MisterStan (20 Nov 2014)

donnydave said:


> Hey @MisterStan and @martinclive you are famous on the busway, I was bimbling along and a bloke called Adam (who I've met before when we both gave up chasing someone and settled down for a chat) asked "do you commute along here every day?"
> me "yes almost every day",
> him - "you must know Stan and Martin then"


Mr Scrivner? Yes, we know him. Big (massive) guy on a white Giant!


----------



## MichaelO (20 Nov 2014)

Ace Ventura said:


> First was between Mitcham and Figgs Marsh...Land Rover comes along side, with not much free space in the lane. I somehow cycle over a stone which pings out and cracks his passenger door- what a noise!. I think he thinks I have kicked or hit his car, queue him cutting me off and we pull to a crawl. At this stage I expect a barney, but he starts to drive off again. Continues to weave back and forward to the kerb, until we reach the bus lane where I sail by him now sat in traffic..


Was that at about 7.45ish this morning? I was cycling along there, with 2-3 other cyclists and went ahead from the lights just as you get to the lights at Figge's Marsh. A couple of hundred yards down the road, by the old garage on the left, I heard a huge bang from behind and a car slowing up - I looked back, but couldn't tell what was going on.


----------



## The Horse's Mouth (20 Nov 2014)

Another irritating cyclist on CS3 on Cable Street at the Crown & Dolphin lights. Long queue waiting on red for lights to change for us cyclists when wally(could you worse word) wearing headphones and a bandana who most of us had just overtaken goes passed us all and sits on front of queue. Lights change and he holds us all up. Jump on road which runs parallel to overtake with a number of other cyclist. As I pass i ask why he didnt wait to which he answers "Why".

Would it have been reasonable for me to kick the proverbial out of him at this point and say "thats why"


----------



## Ace Ventura (20 Nov 2014)

MichaelO said:


> Was that at about 7.45ish this morning? I was cycling along there, with 2-3 other cyclists and went ahead from the lights just as you get to the lights at Figge's Marsh. A couple of hundred yards down the road, by the old garage on the left, I heard a huge bang from behind and a car slowing up - I looked back, but couldn't tell what was going on.


Yep that was me- the noise was like a gunshot! I remember 2 guys together, and an older guy slightly behind, who had got to the bike box by the lights at the roundabout. Which one were you?!


----------



## MisterStan (20 Nov 2014)

Ace Ventura said:


> Yep that was me- the noise was like a gunshot! I remember 2 guys together, and an older guy slightly behind, who had got to the bike box by the lights at the roundabout. *Which one were you?!*


Hopefully not the one you just described as older!


----------



## Ace Ventura (20 Nov 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Hopefully not the one you just described as older!


 proverbial slip


----------



## MichaelO (20 Nov 2014)

I hope I wasn't the older one 
I filtered into the box from the right while the lights were red & set off with another fella - so probably one of the "two guys together". When the lights changed I found myself further out in the lane than I'd have liked & moved back in (probably in front of you) as the bang happened. I was on a white Specialized...


----------



## donnydave (20 Nov 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Mr Scrivner? Yes, we know him. Big (massive) guy on a white Giant!



That's the chap. Coincidentally my art teacher at secondary school was called Mr Scrivner and his brother (presumably also Mr Scrivner) was one of the local driving examiners. There was no correlation between attention paid in art class and driving test pass rate despite the rumours. Don't know why that just came to me but Scrivner's not a particularly common name. That is all.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (20 Nov 2014)

donnydave said:


> Hey @MisterStan and @martinclive you are famous on the busway, I was bimbling along and a bloke called Adam (who I've met before when we both gave up chasing someone and settled down for a chat) asked "do you commute along here every day?"
> me "yes almost every day",
> him - "you must know Stan and Martin then"




I have been asked if I know those three guys that cycle along the busway, one wears a skull cap...

Its my claim to fame!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Nov 2014)

The two miles of thick fog on this mornings commute was child's play compared to tonights ride. Very very misty, a good eight or nine miles of it, three times I lost the road and nearly came off, if I'd have known how bad it was I would have taken a short route home.

Then about a mile from home a car comes by me giving me enough room, what the numpty didn't give enough room to though was the pinch point ahead of us, sounded like a bomb going off when his rear tyre let go after he clipped the kerb.


----------



## Glow worm (20 Nov 2014)

Lovely clear night coming home with the sky full of stars once I'd escaped the light pollution of Cambridge. Lovely.
Incident free too, apart from a slightly odd thing. By the park and ride, a fellow on the crappy cycle path i ignore, suddenly jumped onto the road right in front of me without looking. It was ok, I managed to brake in time. He was wearing quite a distinctive (awful) woolly blue bobble hat. 

Anyways, I sat on his wheel for a bit (remarkably, he was even slower than me) until the airport roundabout, where I stopped for a call of nature ( I may have had a swift half after work). Once I got near Quy, there was the same hat, lying in the road leading to the Quy Mill hotel. How on earth can you not notice your hat falling off?! Anyway, I left it in a very visible spot by the traffic lights at Quy church in case he comes back for it.


----------



## Origamist (20 Nov 2014)

Colder tonight, about 1-2C, with freezing fog. Was glad to get home without incident.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (21 Nov 2014)

Alright, who put that there?  I just noticed about 30 minutes after riding home from work (Yay! It's Friday), that I have a very well-formed "chain-link tattoo" on the inside of my right calf. I have no idea how it got there .


----------



## fossyant (21 Nov 2014)

On the train today. Out for a few beers from work.

Weekend job is check the fixed BB. Just started to get a little squeek from it. Suspect it's worn and will check for play with the chain off. It has done 6 years of commuting in all weather without trouble


----------



## summerdays (21 Nov 2014)

Last nights ride I was obviously in helpful mode, as first I had to give directions from Horfield to Fishponds, and then I met a youngish girl (10-12 ish) crying and decided I ought to ask, turned out she had fallen and cut her finger whilst walking her dog. I gave her a wipe and two plasters though the cut didn't look that bad, but I decided she wanted sympathy. 

This morning apart from being wet hasn't been significant other than seeing a long articulated lorry that I thought was turning right into the road I was in, instead do a full U-turn in the junction. I was amazed that he made it. The road was about 3 lanes wide at that point complete with traffic light posts which he managed to avoid!


----------



## Ganymede (21 Nov 2014)

Cold and VERY foggy last night at 11.30pm when I wended my way home. I had to be very cautious as the lane on that side has simply fallen away and you can fall off the edge if you're not careful, but you can't take primary as the middle of the lane is a mess of moss, gravel and leaves. Glad to get home!

Nice moment in the morning when a Tuffnel's van gave me masses of time and space after having hung back round 2 bends. Nice wave and a smile too.

No commute today but I might take a ride out later.


----------



## clid61 (21 Nov 2014)

Pulled the buff first time over my ears this morning at 5.30


----------



## Panter (21 Nov 2014)

Gorgeous ride home last night, the mist was laying thickly over the marshes but only to a height of a few feet. Cold, still and fresh 
Dark and dank this morning though, and bloody cold even though it didn't feel it. Stopped two minutes into the journey and gratefully donned a buff!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (21 Nov 2014)

The trip home yesterday afternoon around 5 ish was in fog like I've never ridden in before. Even cycling a stretch that I do most days seemed unfamiliar as there was just no point of reference. I was in a bit of a rush but just couldn't get any pace going either. At least the ride home today won't be foggy, it'll be replaced with heavy rain instead.


----------



## harveymt (21 Nov 2014)

3 days, 3 punctures. First was a slow one in the rear. Only noticed it about half a mile from work. I pumped some air in and that got me into work where I changed it over lunch. Wednesday morning I hit something lying in the cycle lane and it caused a tear in the tube. Got stopped ok. Wasn't that far from home. I considered walking back and driving but changed it at the side of the road. Last night heading home, going a good speed on a flat bit and bang, front blow out again. Copius amounts of curse words. I didnt get stopped ok this time. I had slowed right down and could have just put my foot out but fell comically over. I don't use clips but I imagine this is what a clipless moment feels like. I was sure I had done something wrong when putting on new tyre that had caused it to burst but there was a half inch nail through the tyre. Just unlucky. The tyre and tube had got wrapped round the rim and it took a bit of pulling to get them off.

In safely this morning. Have to head out over lunch to post office then home tonight. Any further punctures and I will have a hissy fit and drive next week. Or start looking at mountain bikes.


----------



## Panter (21 Nov 2014)

harveymt said:


> 3 days, 3 punctures. First was a slow one in the rear. Only noticed it about half a mile from work. I pumped some air in and that got me into work where I changed it over lunch. Wednesday morning I hit something lying in the cycle lane and it caused a tear in the tube. Got stopped ok. Wasn't that far from home. I considered walking back and driving but changed it at the side of the road. Last night heading home, going a good speed on a flat bit and bang, front blow out again. Copius amounts of curse words. I didnt get stopped ok this time. I had slowed right down and could have just put my foot out but fell comically over. I don't use clips but I imagine this is what a clipless moment feels like. I was sure I had done something wrong when putting on new tyre that had caused it to burst but there was a half inch nail through the tyre. Just unlucky. The tyre and tube had got wrapped round the rim and it took a bit of pulling to get them off.
> 
> In safely this morning. Have to head out over lunch to post office then home tonight. Any further punctures and I will have a hissy fit and drive next week. Or start looking at mountain bikes.



You have my sympathies! I had 3 in 4 days, most annoying!
I'm sure I read somewhere that MTB tyres are actually more prone to picking up punctures, presumably because lower pressures and physically more tyre in contact with the road? 
Hope you stay fully inflated on the way home!


----------



## confusedcyclist (21 Nov 2014)

harveymt said:


> 3 days, 3 punctures


 I'm annoyed for you. Suffered my second broken spoken since the first went exactly a month ago on the way in to work.

Looks like the ride home will be slow and arduous.


----------



## martinclive (21 Nov 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Mr Scrivner? Yes, we know him. Big (massive) guy on a white Giant!


Ha ha - have mailed adam to complete the loop!!!! (but I did not put the 'massive' bit in!)


----------



## harveymt (21 Nov 2014)

Panter said:


> You have my sympathies! I had 3 in 4 days, most annoying!
> I'm sure I read somewhere that MTB tyres are actually more prone to picking up punctures, presumably because lower pressures and physically more tyre in contact with the road?
> Hope you stay fully inflated on the way home!



Had one about a week and a half ago as well. Popped out to the Post Office over lunch to pick up a parcel and did the 12 miles without incident. Fingers crossed for heading home. I've lead a charmed life so far with only a couple of punctures in the two years I've been cycling so it must be catching up to me. Last night's was a half inch nail or tack thing. Something like that I can deal with as it'd burst even a car tyre. It's the ones where you don't really know what did it that irritate me the most.


----------



## hennbell (21 Nov 2014)

Rain in Canda in November, the apocalypse must be upon us!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (21 Nov 2014)

Wet, very wet. That is all.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (21 Nov 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Wet, very wet. That is all.


plus 1, with bells on...


----------



## I like Skol (21 Nov 2014)

A good trundle in to work tonight. Wet, but better than the alternative (a car in the Friday night gridlock/madness!). The rain really isn’t an issue once layered up and I always seem to forget that the thought of the rain is worse than the reality.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Nov 2014)

I had a bit of rain but nowhere near what I was expecting. Absolutely bucketed it down about half an hour after I got home.


----------



## Exile (21 Nov 2014)

Two days commuting on my new bike (Boardman CX Comp) and I'm loving it, even if the drop bars are taking some getting used to. I'm having so much fun not even the rain on the ride home tonight bothered me too much. The three motorists who pulled out on my at three different junctions did though. Not much though. 

Roadworks have taken over just about every route in to the city centre from my end though, gas board, electric board, BT, all seem to be conspiring to dig up the major roads and most of the back streets I'd use on my commute. Seems every new route I discover ends up being dug up a few days later. If I were paranoid, I'd swear it was more than just a coincidence!


----------



## fossyant (22 Nov 2014)

fossyant said:


> On the train today. Out for a few beers from work.
> 
> Weekend job is check the fixed BB. Just started to get a little squeek from it. Suspect it's worn and will check for play with the chain off. It has done 6 years of commuting in all weather without trouble



Guess who forgot to check today - knew there was something ?


----------



## summerdays (22 Nov 2014)

fossyant said:


> Guess who forgot to check today - knew there was something ?


Ah but you have just reminded me about my clicking pedal, hopefully I will remember to swap it tomorrow!


----------



## Simontm (24 Nov 2014)

Left a bit later today and boy so this is when the numpties go to work is it? 

Numpty count: 6 Three pull outs without looking, one aggressive Merc, one punishment pass and very nearly off the bike thanks to a left-hook. 
Unbelievable. 

To make matters worse, the disc brake on the back failed completely. No stopping power at all although the mechanism seems fine so very loose cable I presume as it's a one week old bike.  Ah well, try and have a look at lunchtime before having to tear a strip of Specialized.


----------



## Beebo (24 Nov 2014)

Simontm said:


> To make matters worse, the disc brake on the back failed completely. No stopping power at all although the mechanism seems fine so very loose cable I presume as it's a one week old bike.  Ah well, try and have a look at lunchtime before having to tear a strip of Specialized.


 check for a missing brake pad, I once had a new pad jump out as I guess it wasnt clicked in properly.


----------



## Panter (24 Nov 2014)




----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (24 Nov 2014)

Bootiful fresh commute this morning, -2.2deg C out in the countryside but I'd got the layers just about right to be snug but not overheat. Had an errand to run which gave me a few extra miles too so all's good!


----------



## Beebo (24 Nov 2014)

Panter said:


>


My lungs dont like the cold, I'm a bit wheezey this morning.


----------



## clf (24 Nov 2014)

Gorgeous this morning, about 3c dry and no wind. I could get used to this cycling lark.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Nov 2014)

It was cold out there this morning, but at least there was no rain, but after yesterdays 24 hour downpour the roads were a little wet, but not overly so.
I over took another cyclist approaching a hill (Perry Hall Road @ 12%) for those that know my area). I stayed in the saddle to climb and spin up. I then heard that sound of metal against tarmac. He'd gone over. So I stopped to make sure he was ok. He said he got out of the saddle to follow and keep up with me and the bike just went from under him. He was ok, but banged his knee up a bit. I did say that in weather and conditions like this that it wasn't a good idea to rush it. I quickly checked his bike over, It was fine. He thanked me for my concern. I said rest up for 5 minutes before setting off again.
So.. I had to restart, in a wrong gear back up the 12%er......


----------



## MisterStan (24 Nov 2014)

Sounds like his front wheel went Ian?

Layered up nicely this morning, only chose the wrong gloves, so hands were a bit sore by the time I got here.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Nov 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Sounds like his front wheel went Ian?
> 
> Layered up nicely this morning, only chose the wrong gloves, so hands were a bit sore by the time I got here.




Exactly what I thought happened. Out of the saddle, give it some welly.. and bang...down you go.

I'm lucky, my hands don't feel the cold, I wore light long finger gloves. Cold at first but after a few miles the digits soon warm up.
My tootsies however....should have worn the sealskinz socks to keep 'em warm.


----------



## Origamist (24 Nov 2014)

Was -2C so was in full winter kit this morning (but not deep mid-winter kit!). My new hat did too good a job as I had to remove it after 20 minutes due to overheating…

Roads were a bit greasy, but thankfully no ice and generally the conditions were good (only a light wind).


----------



## subaqua (24 Nov 2014)

a bit nippy this morning. went down CS whatever from stratford into city to get to waterloo. nice to see that whilst the road had been salted the* segregated *bit hadn't. but apparently segregated is the way to go !!

got some funny looks at Waterloo as i locked up the bike , maybe it was the shorts instead of leggings. funny looking at all the train commuters wrapped up like Nanook of the North. god knows what they will be in when it gets proper cold


----------



## DWiggy (24 Nov 2014)

A cold morning 2deg, but soon warmed up, and the bike is deadly silent with its new chain on....love a new chain me!


----------



## The Horse's Mouth (24 Nov 2014)

Bit fresh this morning but still had my knees on show.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Nov 2014)

Blooming cold this morning, fairly icy as well so the ice bike got another outing.


----------



## confusedcyclist (24 Nov 2014)

Had some good old fashioned verbal abuse this morning after pulling up next to a culprit driver following a close pass. I was almost in tears at his response to a polite request to give me a little more room next time. If you have seen Dawn of the Planet of the Apes, it was sort of akin to the the scene where Ceaser tells the human to GO HOME.

His response was to bellow "F*** OFF" followed by wheel spinning and speeding off 2 meters ahead almost into a stationary car. Not sure where he was going. He was so flustered he couldn't get window down, giving me the opportunity to get a few more words of advice in before I was off on my way.

What a tool.


----------



## Ganymede (24 Nov 2014)

Urban thrills in the country this morning. The junction was backed up so I actually got to do the thing of filtering down the outside of a stationery row of traffic to get to my nice little right-turn cut-through. I felt like a proper ninja.


----------



## fossyant (24 Nov 2014)

MTB this morning as the fixed is awaiting a BB. Mucky off road route though, and the drive chain was caked in mud after 2 miles. Looking forward to seeing what the XT40 solarstorm kicks out in the pitch black.


----------



## Dan87 (24 Nov 2014)

Cycled to work this evening, working nights and finish at 6am. not looking forward to the frosty cold air


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (24 Nov 2014)

Dan87 said:


> not looking forward to the frosty cold air


Clears your lungs out a treat


----------



## HLaB (24 Nov 2014)

Looked beautiful out there, unfortunately I was driving to a meeting :-(


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (24 Nov 2014)

Absolutely loves today's commute. Forecast for tomorrow shows there won't be much to look at...


----------



## Simontm (24 Nov 2014)

Forgotten about the fog coming off the thames, fun stuff. 

Weird commute via Kingston. Back break issue was a stretched wire and I had a slow puncture  Paying for that off-road diversion on Thursday 

Numpty count: 1 a driver came bombing down an essentially single lane thanks to parked cars forcing me to cut into the side


----------



## 400bhp (24 Nov 2014)

Cold this morning and had a choice:

- Full winter kit consisting of windproof winter jacket with t shirt baselayer and skull cap, or;
- Semi winter kit consisting of fleeced jacket and warm base layer, with neck buff and head buff.

I went for option 2 which was just about right. Temp (feels like temp) was between zero and 2 deg. Getting pretty good at judging the clothing.


----------



## summerdays (24 Nov 2014)

Due to my lift suffering a car mechanical (loss of power steering), I had a late start and so missed the frost, and generally had a nice easy day if a little cold.

Saw a car make a strange manoeuvre, where it went around the wrong side of the traffic lights to get to the next set to turn right. I normally use that lane both ways (it's a right turning filter lane both directions, starting half way along), and wouldn't have been expecting that car there. It didn't even seem to gain from it, just queuing at the next set of lights.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Nov 2014)

Flattish tyre when I came out of work, pumped it up and road a tad over 20 miles on it home. Decided to bin the tyre as this is the second time this has happened on this tyre, the studs have started to come through the fabric and putting miniscule holes in the tube. Luckily I had a brand new ice tyre in the garage and is now on the bike ready for tomorrow.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Nov 2014)

400bhp said:


> Cold this morning and had a choice:
> 
> - Full winter kit consisting of windproof winter jacket with t shirt baselayer and skull cap, or;
> - Semi winter kit consisting of fleeced jacket and warm base layer, with neck buff and head buff.
> ...




Yup, had the same temps down in Londimuim this morning and evening.
Got my clothing right.. LS Jersey, Nightvision Evo, Buff and baseball cap, long finger gloves, shorts and tights. BUT got it wrong with my feet. Should have worn my Sealskinz socks or the Spesh winter boots. My tootsies were a little cold bless 'em.


----------



## Lilliburlero (24 Nov 2014)

Broke my cherry this morning..... had my first puncture on the commute  .Took me 8 to 10 minutes to sort out from stop to start. I`v kept the thorn for posterity


----------



## subaqua (24 Nov 2014)

i put the zip off legs on to wait for the waterloo train at woking ( 10 minute wait) and didn't take them off to ride home. feck i was hot.


----------



## dave r (24 Nov 2014)

Ganymede said:


> Urban thrills in the country this morning. The junction was backed up so I actually got to do the thing of filtering down the outside of a stationery row of traffic to get to my nice little right-turn cut-through. I felt like a proper ninja.



Yes I had to do some filtering tonight for a change, road closure somewhere near me and traffic diverted onto Wheelwright Lane, the traffic was backed up from the Pro Logis traffic Lights to the Bulls Head Pub in one direction and well past the One Stop in the other, Nunts Lane was backed up as well, from Wheelwright Lane up the hill past the Parkville Highway junction, made the climb up the hill less entertaining, I had my side of the road to myself.


----------



## Ganymede (24 Nov 2014)

dave r said:


> Yes I had to do some filtering tonight for a change, road closure somewhere near me and traffic diverted onto Wheelwright Lane, the traffic was backed up from the Pro Logis traffic Lights to the Bulls Head Pub in one direction and well past the One Stop in the other, Nunts Lane was backed up as well, from Wheelwright Lane up the hill past the Parkville Highway junction, made the climb up the hill less entertaining, I had my side of the road to myself.


Cripes, sounds practically like the M25 when the tunnel shuts! Round here it sometimes happens because of a beautifully-placed timber yard right by the crossroads, visited all too frequently by ridiculously large trucks while everyone's trying to get to the station.


----------



## dave r (24 Nov 2014)

Ganymede said:


> Cripes, sounds practically like the M25 when the tunnel shuts! Round here it sometimes happens because of a beautifully-placed timber yard right by the crossroads, visited all too frequently by ridiculously large trucks while everyone's trying to get to the station.



Normally I wouldn't do any filtering at all on any part of my commute. That part of the commute is the busiest part but traffic normally flows well enough, but if something does go wrong it snarls up pretty quickly, the last time it happened a double decker bus broke down on the climb up Nunts Lane blocked the road and brought most of the area to a standstill.


----------



## summerdays (24 Nov 2014)

I usually filter at some point on my journey, and tonight I was sitting on a bus that took 7 mins to cross a roundabout watching cyclists filter past, they were the only thing moving at any speed that was greater than practically zero.


----------



## hennbell (24 Nov 2014)

After rain last week we have had 3 days of snow. A thin layer of snow on top of slick smooth ice makes for a slow ride with much attention focus on balance. Now the snow is compact on top of the ice so we return to grip. The good news it that we have good and propper snow drifts now in one area it is almost 3 feet deep. I have always enjoyed heading into the deep snow at high speed and the fall that comes soon after.


----------



## Simontm (25 Nov 2014)

Got drafted today and he hasn't called, sent flowers.....

Lovely, cool fast commute in today with <drumroll please> a 0 numpty count!!

Course, means the expected rain later and evening rush hour will soon dosh out the karma for that!!


----------



## Spartak (25 Nov 2014)

Dan87 said:


> Cycled to work this evening, working nights and finish at 6am. not looking forward to the frosty cold air



How was it ...... refreshing !!!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (25 Nov 2014)

This morning and the conditions out there just shows me how much my cycling has come on over the last few years. Started road cycling & commuting in Sept 2010, November that year I don't remember riding at all. Nov 2011 and I would of drove to work without a moments hesitation with weather like this. Nov 2012 and I would of thought of cycling in, then reached for the car keys. Nov 2013 and I would of cycled in but the direct way of 14 miles. Nov 2014 and I'm out early doors for 27 lovely miles, in dense fog and -4.5 deg C. Even though I got to work with ice covering me and every front facing thing on the bike it was still thoroughly enjoyable! More suitable kit, more experience, better knowledge, more dedication, takes time but its worth it. The best bit of advice for newbie commuters, stick at it, you'll love it! ! !


----------



## ianrauk (25 Nov 2014)

I had the misfortune to share the roads with a most disgusting individual this morning. A cyclist who felt the need to spit every couple of seconds. No exaggeration, not every couple of minutes or so, but every couple of seconds. Foul creature. He was drafting me along the A21 trying to keep up. I slowed down for a bit so he could over take and get the hell away from me but he just draft fairyed. I did ask him to stop being so disgusting at a set of lights but he ignored me. I was ready to have more then words if even the slightest bit of spittle touched me. Made for a very unpleasant commute.


----------



## martinclive (25 Nov 2014)

Saw @kevin_cambs_uk on the busway - he had stopped and was offering some young lady some latex that was going to be inflated and make her happy

Must have been quick as he caught us up shortly after!


----------



## summerdays (25 Nov 2014)

I think I would have tried to speed up to get away from him (I'm assuming you are faster than me) that doesn't sound very nice at all.

My commute was COLD, though the temperatures just slipped to above 0 for most of it. By the end I was a little too warm but only just. One idiot in a car trying to overtake with an on coming car that I could have touched if I had dared remove my hands from near the brakes. But lots of nice interactions with other cyclists, including a bloke who admitted that wearing shorts might not have been the best choice he made today (I saw at least 8 in shorts!!!!), and after thinking that I hadn't seen the young cyclist that I occasionally see for ages I turned around the corner and there she was just setting off. I rode with her and her mum chatting till we reached the busy main road, where they go on the pavement. (The Mum co-coincidently mentioned that the other day someone went around the wrong side of the lights as she was walking across on a pedestrian green - the same set where I saw someone do that yesterday - so there may be an idiot doing that regularly).


----------



## KneesUp (25 Nov 2014)

Not got the layers right - my commute is very short (2.5 miles direct - so exactly the sort of journey almost anyone should be doing by bike if possible) so I don't get chance to get chilled by the wind so much, and it's hilly, which makes for warmth. It was round about freezing when I set off today and I went for t-shirt with thin cycling jacket from Aldi with hat and cycling trousers. I was too hot, but then I estimate my rucksack weighs about 7kg which doesn't help. I saw one fellow rider in shorts. I wasn't that warm!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Nov 2014)

For the first time in a long time I got into work thinking I might have over done it a bit. 43 miles on the ice tyres in freezing cold temperatures is very hard work. I was very very slow and very very cold (well just my hands, everything else was okay.) 

Cup of coffee now down my neck and I am ready to do it again


----------



## summerdays (25 Nov 2014)

KneesUp said:


> Not got the layers right - my commute is very short (2.5 miles direct - so exactly the sort of journey almost anyone should be doing by bike if possible) so I don't get chance to get chilled by the wind so much, and it's hilly, which makes for warmth. It was round about freezing when I set off today and I went for t-shirt with thin cycling jacket from Aldi with hat and cycling trousers. I was too hot, but then I estimate my rucksack weighs about 7kg which doesn't help. I saw one fellow rider in shorts. I wasn't that warm!


For me it's the opposite problem that short journeys don't give me a chance to warm up. I was cold for the first few miles then by about 5 miles I had warmed enough to open my jacket, and I was just starting to head to too warm by the 7 mile mark. But my ears were feeling the cold even with a buff.


----------



## KneesUp (25 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> For me it's the opposite problem that short journeys don't give me a chance to warm up. I was cold for the first few miles then by about 5 miles I had warmed enough to open my jacket, and I was just starting to head to too warm by the 7 mile mark. But my ears were feeling the cold even with a buff.


I started to feel warm toward the end of the uphill section (my commute is roughly 1/2 mile downhill, 1/2 mile flat, 1 mile uphill, 1/4mile downhill, 1/4 mile flat with a bit of undulation) so if you'rs is a flat commute (without a stupidly heavy rucksack) effort-wise it might be about the same point?

I was glad I remembered a hat today - I had nothing on my head yesterday and it felt like my head would shatter if I knocked it when I got in


----------



## summerdays (25 Nov 2014)

Strava gives it as 237 ft so not the hilliest of routes more just meandering up and down.


----------



## Origamist (25 Nov 2014)

Was -3.4C this morning - decidedly chilly. At those temps, I was at the limit of my neoprene toe covers and thermal socks. I did manage to keep my winter cap on for 45 mins before my head felt like it had been lightly roasted though.

A gentleman I passed in a car helpfully told me to "get a helmet", I cycled past and told him in my head "to mind his own business..."


----------



## KneesUp (25 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> Strava gives it as 237 ft so not the hilliest of routes more just meandering up and down.


Of course there is also the probability that you are a lot fitter than me


----------



## summerdays (25 Nov 2014)

KneesUp said:


> Of course there is also the probability that you are a lot fitter than me


 Well it gave my average speed as 9.8 so I'm not in the superfast league at all! (I admit to going slower than normal because I was worried about ice and leaves but not much slower)


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (25 Nov 2014)

martinclive said:


> Saw @kevin_cambs_uk on the busway - he had stopped and was offering some young lady some latex that was going to be inflated and make her happy
> 
> Must have been quick as he caught us up shortly after!


LMAO!
There's probably a very funny answef to that but I can't think of it!


----------



## dave r (25 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> For me it's the opposite problem that short journeys don't give me a chance to warm up. I was cold for the first few miles then by about 5 miles I had warmed enough to open my jacket, and I was just starting to head to too warm by the 7 mile mark. But my ears were feeling the cold even with a buff.



I have the same problem, my ride in is six and a half miles, this morning I was half way to work before I was warmed up and just starting to overheat a bit as I got to work.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (25 Nov 2014)

Truly dismal weather coming home.


----------



## MisterStan (25 Nov 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Truly dismal weather coming home.


10% chance of rain according to the Met Office self-gratification artists.


----------



## hennbell (25 Nov 2014)

Snow is so deep today that I had to leave the bike at home, even with snow tyres no traction. Thinking of getting a fat tyre bike....


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (25 Nov 2014)

MisterStan said:


> 10% chance of rain according to the Met Office self-gratification artists.



You got that 100% spot on mate, bloody useless.
I don't know who funds the MET Office but they are a waste of money!
You were right about St Ives being dangerous, 2 near misses in the town centre tonight....


----------



## Shut Up Legs (25 Nov 2014)

After a pleasant ride home yesterday, I had a cycling-related parcel waiting at my front door. I love it when commutes end like that . It was an "Australian Cyclists Party" jersey, so I wore it on my ride to work just now, acting as a mobile political advertisement!  It's a good fit and seems to be decent quality, too, so I'll probably be wearing it a lot.


----------



## Glow worm (25 Nov 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> You got that 100% spot on mate, bloody useless.
> I don't know who funds the MET Office but they are a waste of money!
> You were right about St Ives being dangerous, 2 near misses in the town centre tonight....



I've given up on the Met Office forecasts. They are an utter waste of time. I use the Norwegian site now - they seem to at lest have half a clue about what they're doing!

http://www.yr.no/


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (25 Nov 2014)

Glow worm said:


> I've given up on the Met Office forecasts. They are an utter waste of time. I use the Norwegian site now - they seem to at lest have half a clue about what they're doing!
> 
> http://www.yr.no/


brilliant i will give them a try
cheers


----------



## summerdays (25 Nov 2014)

This afternoons ride was wet and cold. And I managed to get Mr Summerdays to fit a new pedal yesterday - turned out that there was no way I was going to shift it as he nearly didn't. He also adjusted my saddle as that's another job I can't do as I can't do it up tight enough to stop it moving. Turned out that he didn't do it up tight enough either this time, one minute cycling along as normal, the next the nose is pointing up to the sky in a very uncomfortable way. I managed to sort it out for the rest of the journey but it needs his strength to fix it properly.

And finally as if the rain, cold, slipping saddle and new pedal that didn't stop the click wasn't enough, when I got to the end of my journey the back light wasn't on.... (luckily the darker part was on cycle path for the last 5 miles). Now I don't know if I didn't put it on or if damp got in.

Roll on tomorrow, it's got to be better, hasn't it!


----------



## fossyant (25 Nov 2014)

Late start due to hospital appointment, so rode in at lunch. Cranked the drying cabinet upto full and my stuff as well as everyone else's kit was toasty. Someone had left it on 2, that won't dry anything.

Day two of the off road commute. Fleming heck, the TPT isn't half muddy at the minute. Splattered on the way in, and splattered on the way home. Full scrub up for the MTB tonight. Come on ground, freeze.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Nov 2014)

Glow worm said:


> I've given up on the Met Office forecasts. They are an utter waste of time. I use the Norwegian site now - they seem to at lest have half a clue about what they're doing!
> 
> http://www.yr.no/





kevin_cambs_uk said:


> brilliant i will give them a try
> cheers



It's been the online forecast site of choice of the Friday Night Riders for a few years now and it's usually quite accurate. 
The BBC weather site is another which is pretty good.


----------



## Simontm (25 Nov 2014)

Thought the karma police would catch me 

Rain not too bad and numpty count:2 
The 200 bus at Raynes Park decided to try and squeeze me into a bollard while before that some TdF wannabe bombed past me on Worple Road on the inside of the bike lane that we were both in - idiot.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (25 Nov 2014)

missed the rain this evening but first time I've felt proper chilly coming home, even with layers.


----------



## Origamist (25 Nov 2014)

Cold and spitting with rain on the way home. Was glad to have a hot bowl of pasta when I got in.

Forgot to switch on the Garmin - it only took me 25 miles to realise it wasn't working

On the train tomorrow, which is good as the forecast is rain!


----------



## Dan87 (26 Nov 2014)

Spartak said:


> How was it ...... refreshing !!!



I survived the ride home although a car jumping a red at a roundabout nearly ended badly  but yes all in all it was very refreshing haha


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (26 Nov 2014)

Grim.
Bloody awful.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Nov 2014)

That real fine drizzle that soaks you through all the way this morning, but at least it wasn't cold


----------



## ianrauk (26 Nov 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> That real fine drizzle that soaks you through all the way this morning, but at least it wasn't cold




Yup, same here where the streets are apparently paved with gold.
I was soaked by the time I got into work but it wasn't raining. It was also dark and the traffic was horrendous. Not the greatest of commutes


----------



## Panter (26 Nov 2014)

Left early this morning (busy day) managed to avoid the heaviest of the rain but it was dark, bleak and very busy on the roads for some reason, normally avoid the traffic by setting off early.


----------



## harveymt (26 Nov 2014)

I've been trying some new routes to get my commute up to 10 miles each way so that would be 100 miles a week. Today I had one driver pass me safely but as he was passing I could see him shaking his head as in bloody cyclists. Not sure why as he passed me safely and there was no other traffic about so his journey was impeded at all. Then there was the kindly road workers who set up their temp traffic lights in the cycle lane. Finally there was the old guy I passed on the Greenway. I didnt vary speed at all just slipped past heading up a hill. About 30secs later I moved to the right and slowed as I was approaching a pedestrian and he came flying past me on my right so close I veered to the left nearly into the woman walking. He kept looking over his shoulder at me then started cycling with his hands above his head. All kind of issues there if he's that upset at an overtake.


----------



## martinclive (26 Nov 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Grim.
> Bloody awful.


But on the positive side I passed my 2013 mileage this morning with a month of this year still to go


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (26 Nov 2014)

Wet roads and drizzly all the way. Hit a couple of bad potholes that I just couldn't see. Had a tool in a Golf close pass me and by doing so dumped the contents of a large puddle all over me, he got a polite thank you... Further in I had Passat guy pull out in front of me too, he whacked his anchors on sharpish and skidded into the middle of the roundabout. I was already on the brakes in prep for him, I could just see it coming. He also got a thank you. Just one of those commutes I'd rather forget.


----------



## DWiggy (26 Nov 2014)

That really wet rain this morning coupled with boil in the bag rain jacket and grimy roads made for a meh ride in! Still better than driving tho!


----------



## robjh (26 Nov 2014)

14 miles in a grey, steady drizzle, but it wasn't particularly cold or windy and I just got lost in my own thoughts and had a pleasant enough ride. The biggest problem was overheating in my waterproofs especially on the hills and I must have been riding slowly to compensate, as I dropped to below 16mph average compared by my normal 17.5.


----------



## DWiggy (26 Nov 2014)

robjh said:


> 14 miles in a grey, steady drizzle, but it wasn't particularly cold or windy and I just got lost in my own thoughts and had a pleasant enough ride. The biggest problem was overheating in my waterproofs especially on the hills and I must have been riding slowly to compensate, as I dropped to below 16mph average compared by my normal 17.5.


Yup same here my average was down on my usual


----------



## Beebo (26 Nov 2014)

Anyone else noticed the roads are already falling apart.
New pot holes everywhere, and winter hasnt even started yet.


----------



## summerdays (26 Nov 2014)

Better weather than yesterday though that wasn't hard to beat, still only dull and grey. Police were on the cycle path in a flock, to slow cyclists down at Whitehall. Thing is I assume nearly everyone behaves when they see that many policemen. I had a child who stopped and waited till I stopped before crossing. Other than that the journey was unremarkable.

Oh I forgot I got a 3rd trophy on Strava - thing is it was 29 mins long as I went in to a shop to sort out an order, obviously I'm 3rd of 3!

And yesterday's conundrum with the rear light hasn't been sorted as someone saw me leave with it on, so it's either batteries - but it looks bright or a dodgy switch.


----------



## fossyant (26 Nov 2014)

New BB fitted last night. Just wet and drizzly but my Varium jacket was ideal.

Remind me to stop wearing a white shirt. Got changed, spotted panniers were dirty so carried them carefully over to the drying cabinet. Got my stuff out and loaded a shelf. Looked down and I was splattered with mud off my overshoes. Look a right scruff. Baby wipes removed the worse of it.


----------



## Ganymede (26 Nov 2014)

harveymt said:


> I've been trying some new routes to get my commute up to 10 miles each way so that would be 100 miles a week. Today I had one driver pass me safely but as he was passing I could see him shaking his head as in bloody cyclists. Not sure why as he passed me safely and there was no other traffic about so his journey was impeded at all.


I had a moment like that today too - very narrow lane which I use most days - approaching driver in a small white van slowed down to accommodate - I looked back and he'd stopped completely. The back of his van sort of radiated irritation. However he obviously realised there was nothing to be done so he carried on. Crazy to get cross - if I'd been in my car he'd have had to back up.

NB it could also be that he knew me and wanted to stop and chat - this happens a lot in our village - but I didn't recognise the veehickle - tbf the driver could have been female, I didn't notice as I was too busy looking at the narrowing gap available to me.

Horrible ride back - black as the inside of black dog, and foggy with it. I went sssslllloooooowwwww.


----------



## DWiggy (26 Nov 2014)

Dark and very misty tonight, but do love seeing the mist in my head light , looks like super fine rain


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (26 Nov 2014)

Very thick foggy conditions coming home.

Took my front light off and pretended I was Darth Vader with a light sabre! Even at 45 it still makes me smile!!!


----------



## subaqua (26 Nov 2014)

Loooooooong commutes today.

Leytonstone to worship street 7 miles
worship street to Acton 10 miles 
reverse of that 10 miles
worship street to Plumstead 11 miles
plumstead to leytonstone 11 miles

not a bad day - a good chunk of which i have been paid to ride my bike  and the guys on the plumstead site think I am Uber fit ( and a nutter ) 


I feel a Leytonstone to woking commute may be in the near future


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Nov 2014)

Sh1t everywhere, bloomin farmers. Glad I was on the winter bike with guards....


----------



## Spartak (26 Nov 2014)

Probably too late now but any Bristolians using the Railway path ...... 

http://road.cc/content/news/137040-police-use-speed-guns-target-cyclists-bristol-bath-railway-path


----------



## avsd (26 Nov 2014)

Cold and frosty this morning so a slow careful commute today along the river. Rewarded with sight of two herons, one signet and two adult swans


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Nov 2014)

Partly flat tyre when I left work tonight. Looked at how filthy the bike was, thought sod that and pumped it up and road home slowly. Cleaned the bike once home and checked the tube, tiny hole but couldn't find anything in the tyre, fingers crossed it is okay in the morning, otherwise might have to use the ice bike.


----------



## HLaB (26 Nov 2014)

Took the easy option; had a lie and drove in all the way, as I couldn't be bothered cleaning my bike or leaving it dripping all over the office carpet (the senior director lets me leave it right outside his office and I don't want to push my luck; at the risk of being told to leave it outside on the uncovered wheel benders). Its supposed to be the same driech weather tomorrow but at the moment I have the urge to get off the sofa, hopefully I'll have the same urge in the morning!


----------



## Crankarm (27 Nov 2014)

F O G .


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (27 Nov 2014)

I actually think the weather is improving!


----------



## MisterStan (27 Nov 2014)

So far today, my commute has consisted of taking the lift downstairs and destroying the hotel buffet.


----------



## summerdays (27 Nov 2014)

Foggy commute but warmer than it has been the other days this week. Some idiots still desperate to pass so they could join the queue of cars 40 ft in front!


----------



## ianrauk (27 Nov 2014)

No fog in London this morning. But very misty and grey.. traffic really bad again in SE London. Roll on the school holidays when it's much clearer.


----------



## Origamist (27 Nov 2014)

3-4C, dark, dank, drizzly, dirty roads and lots of traffic = "murgytroyd".


----------



## Ganymede (27 Nov 2014)

My neck hurts. I'm driving today.


----------



## Exile (27 Nov 2014)

Drizzling on the way in, that horrible stuff that soaks you without you realising. Got to work a damp mess, complete with mud splatter up both legs. How does that even happen when you're on-road all the way in?

Nothing a few babywipes and a mug of coffee couldn't sort out though.


----------



## 2wheelsgeth (27 Nov 2014)

Back in shorts today. Regretted it for about 30 seconds, then realised I'd got it right after all. Felt smug, but may not be by the time I get on the bike to go home...


----------



## w00hoo_kent (27 Nov 2014)

Trash talked by a guy walking his kid to infants school this morning for 'not stopping as quick as they'd like coming up to a lollipop lady'. Not, not stopping, not even coming close to not stopping, just not doing it quickly enough. Apparently as I was 'riding on the road' I should know better, I was busy trying to drop gears, lose speed and unclip on the wet road as she'd done the classic of chucking her 'pop' out in to the road without bothering about traffic conditions or looking. I think I rose to it because he started with the F-word and then ranted on. Did I mention the gaggle of 5 year olds around his ankles? I'm not sure how we stop being the enemy, but it's getting a bit silly now.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (27 Nov 2014)

Another rubbish morning. Started getting trouble shifting from 34 to the 50, didn't think too much of it as it was engaging after about 4 or 5 revs. Got 22 miles in and noticed some movement from the big ring. I unclipped and gave it a tap with my foot and it was loose! Dagnamit, I absolutely hate stopping when I'm riding, but good job I did. Turns out that 2 of the 5 chainring bolts were nowhere to be seen and all of the other three were literally hanging on by a thread! WTF! Tightened these up then finished the ride still wondering how the hell this has happened. Hopefully I'll have a couple in the spares box but I doubt it, another purchase on its way!


----------



## Panter (27 Nov 2014)

Ganymede said:


> - but I didn't recognise the veehickle



Going to give a like for that to show my appreciation of my most favouritest word ever, the hillbilly pronunciation of vehicle.
Although, on reflection, maybe second favourite to "bah-sickle" 

Anyway, uneventful journey in, overheated in the boil-in-the-bag but that was about it.


----------



## fossyant (27 Nov 2014)

Another filthy comute. Glad I didnt wash the bike last night, but its gonna need it tonight


----------



## glenn forger (27 Nov 2014)

It's been wet for a week and there are loads of skiddy patches where the leaves have made a dense mat.


----------



## Hacienda71 (27 Nov 2014)

Sh1t everywhere again this morning.


----------



## potsy (27 Nov 2014)

fossyant said:


> Another filthy comute. Glad I didnt wash the bike last night, but its gonna need it tonight


You commuted on a dirty bike?, oh the shame


----------



## clf (27 Nov 2014)

My bike's getting dropped off for a service tonight, haven't washed it for a week, sorry lbs mech


----------



## Ganymede (27 Nov 2014)

Panter said:


> Going to give a like for that to show my appreciation of my most favouritest word ever, the hillbilly pronunciation of vehicle.
> Although, on reflection, maybe second favourite to "bah-sickle"
> 
> Anyway, uneventful journey in, overheated in the boil-in-the-bag but that was about it.


Actually I nicked it from someone who used the term on another thread the other day... oh dear who was it.... so I cannot claim credit, it just took my fancy so I thought I'd adopt it.


----------



## EthelF (27 Nov 2014)

Had to drop off my Commuter at the LBS for a hub replacement so decided to take the Brompton for the ride to work as the LBS is only a mile away and on my route to work. I wheeled the 2 bikes as far as the local park, then (as the shared path was deserted) tried riding the Brompton while guiding the Commuter. How the hell do the Dutch do it (when in NL I often see people riding one bike and steering a second alongside)? I got about 10m down the path before giving up and wheeling both bikes again.

For the remainder of the commute the Brompton made a nice change, I only recently fixed it up after being off the road for 4 years.


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Nov 2014)

It was my worst commute in years.

1. Double puncture at 5 miles. 
2. Forgot to charge my lights and these dies post double tube change and twenty minute delay. 
3. My back up little led light to allow he to be seen was flat also.
4. When I reached the diversion for the closed Bristol to Bath cycle path the rumours that the closure has been extended by three months when it was due to open in 10 days.
5. When I got to work there was no milk in the fridge.

Pfffff


----------



## Scotty1991 (27 Nov 2014)

Soon as i left it rained until i was soaked, then it stopped, half way through someone called me a bike w****r. Just another day in the office


----------



## Origamist (27 Nov 2014)

Some patches of thick fog in the hollows on the way home, visibility down to 5m -10m - not much fun, but at least there was not much traffic.


----------



## Stephen C (27 Nov 2014)

Fairly grim weather one the way in, but at least it wasn't raining on the way home! People seemed to be getting quite angry in Cambridge these past few days, traffic seems to be getting worse!


----------



## summerdays (27 Nov 2014)

I had two irritated drivers today, same incident. Heard the car coming towards me on a narrow road, cars on their side, so stopped opposite a gap. Driver suddenly realised I was there but couldn't work out how to get past, even with a gentle point in the direction of the gap and a slight movement towards the kerb, but eventually he got it. Waiting at the junction 20m behind was driver number two, who pointed to the side road as my way to pass him rip then wound down my window to tell me I should have got on the path. I didn't let them bother me and just calmly and in a non rushed manner passed him suggesting it would be illegal.


----------



## Exile (27 Nov 2014)

Took the Fallowfield Loop home. Cold, misty in places, but so much more enjoyable than the A56. Spotted a fox and almost ran over a cat who decided at the last second to dart across the path in front of me. Didn't see too many other cyclists though, or dog walkers. In fact, most of the time it was just me and the darkness, and I'm OK with that.


----------



## Panter (28 Nov 2014)

Not a bad run in, but the roads were very busy. Huge ques outside Asda so the extra traffic must have been Black Friday madness.


----------



## Simontm (28 Nov 2014)

Quite a warm ride in but the traffic was very heavy indeed. 
Note to self: Don't go out all afternoon and into the night if you want an energetic ride in the morning. 
Numpty count: 1 A builder's van was very impatient coming up to a pinch point.


----------



## 2wheelsgeth (28 Nov 2014)

Lovely morning for riding - went the long way just in case it's the last chance of the year.


----------



## Origamist (28 Nov 2014)

Heavier traffic than I can remember in a long time - I blame Black Friday idiocy for the number of close passes. Dry and mildish at least.


----------



## Panter (28 Nov 2014)

Origamist said:


> Heavier traffic than I can remember in a long time - I blame Black Friday idiocy for the number of close passes. Dry and mildish at least.



Yup, aggressive bloody drivers panicking that they might miss out on a no-name TV seems to be justification for charging past someone "in the way" on a bike.


----------



## Simontm (28 Nov 2014)

Panter said:


> Yup, aggressive bloody drivers panicking that they might miss out on a no-name TV seems to be justification for charging past someone "in the way" on a bike.


Is that what it really was? Thought it was busy.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (28 Nov 2014)

Misty again but mild with it. Had a bit of a play around on the way in and posted a 20.5 mpg average. Was mulling over a ride I'd like to do next year and may start to plan it, a 200 mile ride with a target time of 11 hours.


----------



## Hacienda71 (28 Nov 2014)

Thought I would come over Alderley Edge this morning to avoid the farmer sh1t. Bloody posh house builder sh1t everywhere  Then had a pull out near macclesfield smidsy skidded to a halt with inches to spare.  Oh well it is Friday


----------



## Exile (28 Nov 2014)

Overslept. Got up at halfseven rather than half six. Out the door at quarter past rather than quarter to eight. In work just before nine. Not bad, although I was the definition of a sweaty mess when I got in.

Too warm, too much traffic, and too much effort. My legs are really aching now and the ride in, being massively rushed, wasn't as much fun as it could have been. Still grin like a maniac when I get the cross bike up to 20-25mph with what feels like no effort at all .


----------



## fossyant (28 Nov 2014)

Horrible commute. Very tired. Spilt part of my meds yesterday so running on empty today. Have to wait till I get to work to take meds so knackered until they kicked in about 10am


----------



## Panter (28 Nov 2014)

Simontm said:


> Is that what it really was? Thought it was busy.



Seems to have been. Much busier and more aggressive than normal, and big ques outside Asda as I passed it this morning.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Nov 2014)

Got a mile and a half into the commute this morning and had to turn back, rear wheel has some awful play in it. Jumped on the road bike instead, nice white bike that is now absolutely filthy.


----------



## confusedcyclist (28 Nov 2014)

Had some imbecile change lanes (from right to left) right on top of me at the apex of this corner. I wasn't a happy bunny and may have screamed a few expletives.  Lesson learnt, I will always be taking primary on here from now on.

Other than that it was a happy ride as I was wearing a new outfit. New thermal Tenn lazer bib longs, and the dhb ASV winter thermal jersey, great fitting and for once I didn't overheat like I usually do in my Altura Night Vision jacket.


----------



## Stephen C (28 Nov 2014)

I'm looking forward to having dry shoe this evening, this morning was the first commute in a long time that it wasn't raining!


----------



## hennbell (28 Nov 2014)

Had to park the bicycle today, We got 2 feet of powder over night.


----------



## clid61 (28 Nov 2014)

My weekend in work , looking forward to traffic free commute Saturday and Sunday , Monday back to much traffic , Tuesday train to airport and off to Marrakech for a few days


----------



## confusedcyclist (28 Nov 2014)

Stephen C said:


> I'm looking forward to having dry shoe this evening, this morning was the first commute in a long time that it wasn't raining!


Neoprene overshoes, highly recommend you give them a go!


----------



## Stephen C (28 Nov 2014)

confusedcyclist said:


> Neoprene overshoes, highly recommend you give them a go!


Just got some, but I had my leg warmers tucked into them, so while very warm, my feet were still wet! I'll learn eventually...


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (28 Nov 2014)

Two plonkers very close to home:
1) Narrow one way backstreet with cars parked either side and a queue of about 5 cars behind an ambulance that had stopped and was loading an elderly patient - couldn't have been there for more than a couple of mins when one idiot in a car started sounding the horn and then got out and shouted at the crew to get a move on... they stayed professional and the other drivers looked embarrassed...
2) For balance, quiet two way street and a car stopped (plenty of room to pass) and young lady wound down the window and asked me for directions (I was on foot on the pavement the other side of the road). Middle aged cyclist pulled up behind her - no other traffic in either direction so I carried on talking directions with her - bloke on the bike just totally lost it - got between us and started giving her a hard time about blocking the road - using the f and c words to describe her (and then me when I told him to calm down a bit and use his skills to pass what was essentially a parked car) - he carried on swearing at us both until me and her just started laughing - even made the postman smile


----------



## Panter (28 Nov 2014)

Lovely evening when I finally left work. Cool, but not cold, bright and totally still. I even ended up extending it a bit and taking the extra, extra long way home which isn't like me at all!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (30 Nov 2014)

Well given the road bike a good going over today, tyres off, washed, wheels washed, and al the frame and drive train stripped and cleaned and put back on.
After a few months of wet on the Busway it was disgusting. Its name had become Trek Grit...


----------



## HarryTheDog (1 Dec 2014)

On the commute this morning came across a person on a hybrid wearing a full face helmet complete with visor on CS3 after the A406 into town. Still don't know if I applaud it as a good idea. ( warmth), or condemn it for crimes against cycling fashion.


----------



## clf (1 Dec 2014)

Great to be back on the bike this morning after it was serviced on Friday. Felt a bit guilty when I set off, it was so clean and shiny!


----------



## Panter (1 Dec 2014)

Absolutely smashed my PB this morning, and felt strong as an ox.
Did use the bike for some mud plugging on Saturday, so treated it to a thorough clean, re-lubed the chain and all the transmission components. I shall never neglect the bike again, can't believe how much harder it had become to ride!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (1 Dec 2014)

Rode with a back pack this morning for the first time in a long while. Took some running gear in to go for a run tomorrow lunchtime. I've not ran for the best part of 20 years so I reckon it will be a barrel of laughs...


----------



## summerdays (1 Dec 2014)

Legs were tired but not a bad journey in. Felt sorry for a kid with his saddle really low so offered to put it up for him. Then realised I'd forgotten my Allen keys, and first a stranger stopped to lend me a set, and then a friend stopped to check I was OK. It was nice to see people being kind! Sent the kid on his way to primary school but I think he needs a little more road skills. 

If I see him again I might offer to ride with him a bit. (He was just about to enter one of my least favourite bits of my commute - between two islands in the middle of the road in an area where wearing seat belts isn't compulsory or even worn by the majority, and you get the inevitable close passes and slamming on of brakes etc).


----------



## ianrauk (1 Dec 2014)

HarryTheDog said:


> On the commute this morning came across a person on a hybrid wearing a full face helmet complete with visor on CS3 after the A406 into town. Still don't know if I applaud it as a good idea. ( warmth), or condemn it for crimes against cycling fashion.




Well at least it's a helmet that will protect the whole head/face in a fall rather then the pathetic bits of plastic that people perch on top of their heads.


----------



## summerdays (1 Dec 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Well at least it's a helmet that will protect the whole head/face in a fall rather then the pathetic bits of plastic that people perch on top of their heads.


But you shut yourself off from the world. I think you get far better protection on the road with a smile than a bit of plastic, you can hear, see and communicate better. I often credit smiling as helping me along my journey each day.


----------



## apb (1 Dec 2014)

gave my bike a good clean and new brake pads on the weekend.

first time i touch the brakes i felt i almost flew off.

my bike deserved it.


----------



## Simontm (1 Dec 2014)

Nice brisk commute in, helped ably by a lorry blocking the roundabout at the top of Carshalton High Street and then a nervous driver not overtaking the bus leaving me with an unusual ride up to Beddington Park with no traffic behind me. 

Saying that: Numpty count: 2 - both pull out's and not looking. Waving an apology does not excuse you of failing to notice in-coming traffic


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (1 Dec 2014)

Interfering person on a bike: _"You should be wearing hi-vis"_
"You should be doing the Riverdance in a tutu on Park Square roundabout!"

Blank looks
Guess only he was allowed to suggest random nonsense then


----------



## Simontm (1 Dec 2014)

Popped in to see some mates on way back. Not used to this time of night commute, earlier or later usually, very aggressive.

Numpty count: 3 Depot returning 131 punishment pass followed by some fool in a fiesta.

Speaking of fools, the other one was, errr, me. Considering the postings today, is it ironic that I hit the cycle path at Colliers Wood roundabout to allow a very considerate van to pass? I was rejoining at Merton Abbey. I was so concentrating on the oncoming traffic, I almost cycled straight into the 4x4 that had stopped.


----------



## hennbell (1 Dec 2014)

It is -19c today, over the week end it was -35c so back to the bicycle.


----------



## clf (1 Dec 2014)

hennbell said:


> It is -19c today, over the week end it was -35c so back to the bicycle.



Boundary park, Oldham?


----------



## Simontm (2 Dec 2014)

That horrible drizzle that gets into everything. And what is it about this low visibility, dark weather that makes drivers think "I know I'll drive like a dick today", especially from Sutton through Carshalton. 
Numpty count: Most of 'em  Honourable mention to the same bloke at the same road pulling out in front of me yet again this morning - this time, pretending that I wasn't there .


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (2 Dec 2014)

Just bah at the minute. Everything seems to be failing at the same time! So with the hack out of action until Wiggle deliver and I fit the new derailleur, the bestie has been seeing the crappy road action. Sunday morning and I was out early doors, 5 miles in and I couldn't shift into the 50T front ring. Dérailleur would move but the chain wouldn't pick up. Back in the workshop, thought I'd fixed it, checked and retightened the cable and a squirt of GT85, derailleur moved freely and changes rings fine. Then last night on the way home it happens again! £68 for a replacement ring too. 
In other news, I got up late and had to cut this morning's ride short so I've lost some miles on the annual total.


----------



## Panter (2 Dec 2014)

Not liking these Northerly winds. OK on the way in, but a biting headwind all the way home. It's forecast to blow up quite hard today so not looking forward to this evening!


----------



## summerdays (2 Dec 2014)

Lots of nice people on my way in, each time I stopped (to take a photo ), other cyclists either said morning or are you OK?

Two drivers in ASL's, first one a failed get through the light before it changed, the second just going to sit in it. So as that's the one I need to be in to get away to turn right at the next set of lights I went in front and beat him to the next set of lights.

Other than that there was a bit of a head wind (mine seemed to be from the West) that was really slowing me down ... legs definitely complaining. But number of layers just right!


----------



## ianrauk (2 Dec 2014)

Murky, drizzle and cold....hmmmm.. no a great advert for cycle commuting.
But I was really pleased with a tipper truck that patiently waited behind me for a bit, then when the roads merged into one I looked at him and saw him motion for me to go first. No fuss, no revving, just simple polite manners and great road craft. Thanks very much Mr Tipper man. You guys get a very bad rep, you are probably one of the very best. Thanks.


----------



## clid61 (2 Dec 2014)

Commute home last night was chilly, buff over ears and windproof overshoes. No commute till next tuesday as jetting out to warmer climates for a few days , enjoy your journeys and keep safe !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Dec 2014)

Weather forecast said it would be a bit breezy and drizzling. Therefore it was constant rain for the first 20 miles and the headwind was brutal. At one point I was going down hill at less than 13mph, normally I will be doing 25+ on that bit. Had to stop and change my gloves as they got that wet and my hands were really cold. Also feet got soaked as I hadn't bothered with the overshoes based on the weather forecast.

Oh well never mind at least it wasn't the -19c like @hennbell has to put up with. I doff my cap to you for commuting in weather like that.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Dec 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Weather forecast said it would be a bit breezy and drizzling. Therefore it was constant rain for the first 20 miles and the headwind was brutal. At one point I was going down hill at less than 13mph, normally I will be doing 25+ on that bit. Had to stop and change my gloves as they got that wet and my hands were really cold. Also feet got soaked as I hadn't bothered with the overshoes based on the weather forecast.
> 
> Oh well never mind at least it wasn't the -19c like @hennbell has to put up with. I doff my cap to you for commuting in weather like that.


Bbbbbbbbbaltic here. Lol. No cycling or jogging as too slippy.


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 Dec 2014)

After passing 7000 miles for the year at the weekend I passed 300,000 ft of climbing for the year on my commute in this morning. I can have a rest now.


----------



## summerdays (2 Dec 2014)

Oh it was cold out there tonight, ended up stopping to put more layers on, so I cycled home with more than I had on this morning. Also stopped to get another photo and yet more cyclists asked if I was ok! There are lots of nice cyclists out there or I look incapable, and hopeless!


----------



## ianrauk (2 Dec 2014)

Dark, misty and murky tonight, not so cold. Had to unzip the side flaps of the Nightvision Evo lest I overheated. 
BUT.. a fantastic tailwind all the way home.. so enjoyable that doing a couple more extra miles in the rain was just so bloody enjoyable. BRILLIANT.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Dec 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Dark, misty and murky tonight, not so cold. Had to unzip the side flaps of the Nightvision Evo lest I overheated.
> BUT.. a fantastic tailwind all the way home.. so enjoyable that doing a couple more extra miles in the rain was just so bloody enjoyable. BRILLIANT.



I did an extra mile with the tailwind, forgetting that I had to turn and hit a headwind for the last 8 miles or so


----------



## MisterStan (2 Dec 2014)

Grim. But glad to be back on the bike.


----------



## fossyant (2 Dec 2014)

Good deed of the day. Student cyclist asked me to help her get her bike unlocked. She was a 'proper' cyclist, but her lock has seized. She had oiled it but it wouldn't come loose. I gently teased it open and told her to take it home(she normally left it outside) and put a little oil where the catch is inside the lock as it was stiff. Warned her not to use force as keys do snap in locks.

A little fun on the way home. Caught up with a moped at a set of lights. He pulled away so I wound the fixed up. The road went slightly down hill so was able to catch him up easily. Waited behind at the next set, and the same again, he shot off from the lights. Got the fixed spinning nicely to about 30 mph, then floored it and shot past him and left him for dust. Childish, but fun.


----------



## fossyant (2 Dec 2014)

Going to be a frosty one tonight, as there was frost on the car as I got home.


----------



## 400bhp (2 Dec 2014)

fossyant said:


> Good deed of the day. Student cyclist asked me to help her get her bike unlocked. She was a 'proper' cyclist, but her lock has seized. She had oiled it but it wouldn't come loose. I gently teased it open and told her to take it home(she normally left it outside) and put a little oil where the catch is inside the lock as it was stiff.
> .



Ooooohhh, awaits @Fnaar


----------



## fossyant (2 Dec 2014)

Gotta love getting one over on a moped though. Even better when you only have one gear.


----------



## clf (3 Dec 2014)

Blimey it's cold this morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Dec 2014)

clf said:


> Blimey it's cold this morning.


Yep.......I'm not a commuter but often cycle first thing but not this morning. White and sparkly roads!


----------



## Panter (3 Dec 2014)

Had to rush off home for a sofa being delivered yesterday so no time to hang about. Of course, that brutal bloody headwind had other ideas. Come back Summer, all is forgiven


----------



## summerdays (3 Dec 2014)

Oh cold out this morning .... didn't end up removing any layers or undoing any zips. Nice and bright though, and although there was a report of black ice causing an accident in the area, luckily I didn't find any.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Dec 2014)

Is today official RLJ'ing day? Both cyclists and motons.. plenty abound. selfish arses. Nobbers one and all.

And that cold north wind.. bbbbrrrrr... bit nippy and made for hard work. Fingers crossed it stays windy in that direction as I really want to fly home again like yesterday.


----------



## HarryTheDog (3 Dec 2014)

I was going through Barking on the cycleway into London on my cyclocross bike ( 25 mm tyres) when a middle aged guy on a hard tail MTB with 26 inch wheels but skinny 23/25mm tyres passed me on the A13 scything through the traffic. I was intrigued to see if and when this guy was going to blow up . So I set off in pursuit. No this guy carried on going like a train, I caught him and passed him going up the hill out of Barking, going down the other side you have to cross a road and turn right onto the cycleway immediately after. I knew he was catching so kept well left to give him room to overtake, he jumped off the first kerb and up the second whilst turning right in mid-air, he landed it with his right pedal down and grounded it kicking his rear wheel up in the air. I was expecting to be picking him out of the hedge but he sorted it no problem and carried on as if nothing had happened. All in all we battered each other for probably 3 miles then decided to chat for the next 2 miles instead still at a pace. I was impressed by his speed on a small wheeled MTB, I actually had to ask him to slow down whilst we chatted, turned out he had been in his training zones till he saw me catching him. He was now training hard over the winter to try and improve on his PB of 1hr 50 minutes for a 50 mile TT so no surprise at the speed now. Arrived at work lungs burning. going to be a lot slower on the way home.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (3 Dec 2014)

So after venturing into the world of running (more jogging I guess) yesterday lunchtime, it appears my calves have lost the ability to move. Thankfully it didn't affect the commute this morning, although having been up until midnight removing the screw I broke in my front derailleur, meant I lacked enthusiasm this morning and knocked 6 miles off. I've gotta figure out this front chainring issue I'm having, its driving me batty. Off over to the Technical section...


----------



## Exile (3 Dec 2014)

Cold. Thermometer on the wall showed 0 as I got the bike out, and the water for the cats/dog/birds/passing wildlife had frozen solid. Soon built up a proper warmth on the bike though, and think I got the layers just about spot on.

Only idiot on the ride in was me. Wanting to join a cycle track at a junction, bike coming the other way, I'm still in the filtering mindset having just crossed the city centre and figure I'll pass about a foot and a half behind without scrubbing too much speed. That alls fails to consider how the other party might react to me barrelling at then from their 10 o'clock though, and that's my big mistake.

Naturally upon seeing me charging ahead they brake, scuppering my plans and meaning I had to grab a fist-full of brake not to t-bone them. Entirely my fault, if I'd slowed more in the first place I wouldn't have made them feel the need to slow down and the whole thing could've been avoided.


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Dec 2014)

A beautiful crisp cold morning ride !

But 2 close passes - one with no excuse at all, opposite lane completely clear... the second overtook me in the face of oncoming traffic & could never have given enough room.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Dec 2014)

Ice bike again this morning, very hard work and slow, had to knock a couple of miles off the commute due to the lack of speed, so only did 43 miles


----------



## Ganymede (3 Dec 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Ice bike again this morning, very hard work and slow, had to knock a couple of miles off the commute due to the lack of speed, so only did 43 miles


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=humblebrag


----------



## robjh (3 Dec 2014)

A cold but glorious start this morning. There was a veneer of ice on some of the grass puddles as I set out but none on the roads, though I still took all corners slowly and carefully. The throbbing in my fingertips (despite two layers of gloves) subsided after about 5 miles, and I was treated to a wonderful spreading red sunrise at 8 o’clock, although I had to look over my shoulder to see it.
The early morning shadows were so long that I thought I had a double-decker bus following me at one point, only to be overtaken by a small hatchback.

It’s a bright cloudless winter’s day outside now, so I’m looking forward to a bit of moonlight on the way home.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Dec 2014)

Ganymede said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=humblebrag



I can't access that at work, but I can guess what it says.


----------



## Ganymede (3 Dec 2014)

"humblebrag
"Subtly letting others now about how fantastic your life is while undercutting it with a bit of self-effacing humor or "woe is me" gloss.
example: Uggggh just ate about fifteen piece of chocolate gotta learn to control myself when flying first class or they'll cancel my modelling contract LOL  #humblebrag"

and

"humblebrag
"a brag statement artfully planted within a slightly deprecating statement; used in order to conceal pride that would otherwise be apparent
example: I'm really ticked that I wasn't able to improve my bench max by 25 pounds this week! (humblebrag since his main intent is to expose that he works out)"

I'm just jealous really....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Dec 2014)

Ganymede said:


> "humblebrag
> "Subtly letting others now about how fantastic your life is while undercutting it with a bit of self-effacing humor or "woe is me" gloss.
> example: Uggggh just ate about fifteen piece of chocolate gotta learn to control myself when flying first class or they'll cancel my modelling contract LOL  #humblebrag"
> 
> ...



It's a fair cop - guilty as charged


----------



## KneesUp (3 Dec 2014)

I forgot my hat. My ears stopped throbbing after about 20 minutes.

EDIT - that's 20 minutes after getting to work - warming up again hurts my ears more than being cold for some reason.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (3 Dec 2014)

The number of parked cycles where I work has dropped !


----------



## J1888 (3 Dec 2014)

Eurgh, that wind.

Glad I started cycling in the summer and have built up some stamina otherwise I'd be scunnered, as the Scottish say


----------



## J1888 (3 Dec 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> The number of parked cycles where I work has dropped !


Same it's an abolsute joy


----------



## 400bhp (3 Dec 2014)

Coldest commute (probably) all year. First (IIRC) puncture all year.

Luckily the shop I pulled up against the wall to change inners has a central heating vent at ground level so I could warm up my hands before starting.

Unluckily my pump didn't want to work. I couldn't get more than c. 40 psi in the tyre. After half an hour or so of trying to use the pump I gave up and ambled the 3-4 miles into work. I then "borrowed" someone elses pump off one of the bikes parked into the bike rack, to get it to a more presentable psi. Take note, the borrowed pump was a Btwin. I was hard work pumping it up to what felt like 100psi. When I got home the tyre was at about 60psi.

Pump now in the bin at home. That'll learn me to rely on an Aldi pump.


----------



## 400bhp (3 Dec 2014)

Oh, and just to add. The puncture was caused by (I think) a thorn as a result of a farmer deciding to trim his hedges on Clay Lane at 9am this morning. 

Just...WTF...sub zero temps, still in rush hour. I know, I'll trim me effin hedge.


----------



## Simontm (4 Dec 2014)

To all the gods that control the winds, can I please, please, please have a tail wind, just once, pleeeeaaassseee?

Drizzly, dull, wet, windy - must be December...

Numpty count: 4. 2 passes at pinch points and two cyclists pulling out without looking.One was crossing my path so just had to dab the brakes while the other was some idiot who thought black clothes and no lights were sufficient to pull out into my path as I was going about 20mph. Only just saw him at the last.

Oh, but praise as well for whoever was driving the X26 at Carshalton who saw that there was a cyclist behind him and briefly signalled a left turn for his stop about 100 yards up ahead. Nice work fella!


----------



## Panter (4 Dec 2014)

Needed to get home quickly yesterday. Delayed at work (obviously) so finally rushed down to grab the bike which, of course, had a puncture. It was in the new slime tube so I hopefully re-inflated it, spun it a few times and prayed it would seal.
Just made it past the security gates before realising it wasn't working so stopped to swap the tube. Which I'd left at home.
Started walking home before common sense kicked in where I turned round and trudged back to work and fixed it.

This morning's was cold, really cold but no wind (yay!)
Hard work, dark and damp and my hands were half frozen by the time I wheezed into work. I quite enjoyed it though, presumably because I'm a bit stupid.


----------



## martinclive (4 Dec 2014)

Stopped to help a guy with a puncture this morning and gave him an inner tube

Not looking for any praise (most people on here would do the same) - just to say that I am enjoying my day more for doing it!


----------



## Gains84 (4 Dec 2014)

Came on the MTB today as a test run for when frost/snow decends and was pleasantly surprised by the time difference being within 5 mins of the road bike, going back may be an eye opener up hill but oh well all good exercise! Good drivers holding back and generally not being aggressive even in rush hour traffic so kudos to the caged beasts - roll on the weekend!!!


----------



## summerdays (4 Dec 2014)

Very cold is all I can say! Two pairs of gloves!!!


----------



## martinclive (4 Dec 2014)

summerdays said:


> Two pairs of gloves!!!


Me too - temperature not helped by me being tired and so going slower than usual!!!


----------



## summerdays (4 Dec 2014)

martinclive said:


> Me too - temperature not helped by me being tired and so going slower than usual!!!


That's the problem that when it's that cold, your muscles seem to tense up and you can't go so fast so you don't warm yourself up.


----------



## donnydave (4 Dec 2014)

Last night on the guided busway, bloke walking with his bike. Conversation went as follows:
"got a puncture?"
"Yes"
"need and inner tube?"
"no I've got one but can't be bothered to change it"
"ok fair enough, bye"


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (4 Dec 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> so only did 43 miles


Wuss...


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (4 Dec 2014)

Too many layers this morning. Was expecting a -3 feels like temp but Garmin showing a couple of degrees over. Feels like its dropped a little now though so I may appreciate it later.


----------



## Origamist (4 Dec 2014)

Around zero C this morning, but not too bad. Was toying with the fixed ice bike, but went with slicks and was glad I did.

Got a tow behind a bus for half a mile which was a nice bonus, but so much more traffic on the roads - far busier than I remember.


----------



## Exile (4 Dec 2014)

Enjoyable ride in, got chatting to another cyclist as I we went through the city centre and kept together until our routes parted at White City roundabout. Pleasant bloke, seen him whizz past a few times so I know I was holding him up a little, but was happy for the company for a few miles.

Had hoped to extend via Sale Water Park as I wasn't due to start until 9:30, but ended up being called in to the office early so barely got any extra miles in. Ah well, can't have it all .


----------



## summerdays (4 Dec 2014)

Well I took my gillet with me to put on at the end of the ride but I was so cold that I wore it when I was cycling. That is not my normal gillet, it was my Down one.


----------



## fossyant (4 Dec 2014)

Had some ratty git shout at me my lights were too f'ing bright. Odd realy as it was daylight and he also had an e'ffing bright light. I responded with 'oh calm down'.


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Dec 2014)

Cold enough to wear my Gore Oxygen jacket for the first time this winter this morning. Anything above about 3 degrees and I boil in it. Nice n toasty today.


----------



## Glow worm (4 Dec 2014)

That was bloody awful! Cold and damp going in, colder and more damp coming back. And I wished I'd remembered my gloves. Shifting gears with frozen fingers is suprisingly tough!


----------



## Simontm (4 Dec 2014)

Despite the morons, I enjoyed that. Was in a bit of a hurry as I have an evening meeting to go to so had a bit of a bomb home. Good fun.

Numpty count: 2 main ones. Porsche not realising where his brakes were and cheerfully pulled into the cycle lane at Worcester Park and a van that reared right up me behind when the lights went green. Everyone e else just seems a overly aggressive.


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Dec 2014)

No commuting today. It was freezing outside today and so I stayed Inside nice and warm.

I did a bit of LEJOG planning instead. A good Winter pastime.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (4 Dec 2014)

Whats a worse word than grim?
Cause thats what it was like.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Dec 2014)

Looks like Leicester is in some kind of weather bubble. I wouldn't say it was warm, but I didn't feel the cold on either ride today. Both rides were also dry and very little wind, it was one of those days were I could have happily extended either ride. Tomorrow is forecast to be different though.

On this mornings ride got chased by a dog, luckily even though it ran alongside me it never came right up to me, was quite funny, riding in the countryside, the farmer opens his gate and dog shoots out, some choice words came from the farmers mouth towards his dog.

On way home tonight had a bit of a slide, but managed to stay on. I think front wheel was one side of the white line down the middle of the road and the back wheel the other, as I've moved to move back from the middle of the road the rear wheel has gone straight along the white line, I wasn't turning sharply and it was more of a gentle skid than anything else.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Dec 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Whats a worse word than grim?
> Cause thats what it was like.



Shyte


----------



## 400bhp (4 Dec 2014)

Oh balls, think I am coming down with something, Bit of an ear ache and feeling tired.

My rule of thumb, if not well enough to ride the bike then not well enough to go to work.

Anyway, back to this evenings commute. Took it easy as not feeling great. There's a closed road because of a huge hole now in the ground. I don't know if it was caused by the road collapsing or if it was man made. Anyway, it's passable by bike going on to the grass verge. Feckin brill fora mile and a half as there's no traffic.

I passed a cyclist going the other way. His lights are so OTT. Far far too bright and a noddy one on his helmet which is bl00dy stupid on the road. As he went past I asked him to point his lights towards the ground as they are really blinding. I think it's the same guy I have seen a few times before. Next time I may simply ride at him,


----------



## 400bhp (4 Dec 2014)

fossyant said:


> Had some ratty git shout at me my lights were too f'ing bright. Odd realy as it was daylight and he also had an e'ffing bright light. I responded with 'oh calm down'.



Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## potsy (4 Dec 2014)

400bhp said:


> There's a closed road because of a huge hole now in the ground.


Which one?



400bhp said:


> My rule of thumb, if not well enough to ride the bike then not well enough to go to work



Good job I don't have that rule or I'd never go to work


----------



## 400bhp (4 Dec 2014)

potsy said:


> Which one?



School Lane, Dunham


----------



## fossyant (4 Dec 2014)

400bhp said:


> Hmmmmmmmm


Lowest setting too. Never had any complaints before.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (4 Dec 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Shyte


You got that right


----------



## DWiggy (5 Dec 2014)

Had a lucky turn on my ride home yesterday, just pulled into my road and my rear tire got one hell of a puncture...phew 5mins earlier and I would have been down a dark pathless country road!!
What ever done it put two nice splits in the tire! and they are Gators too!

Ride in was nice and relaxed, a bit cold to start but soon warmed up


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (5 Dec 2014)

I think I have caught something tis week, sore throat and my legs just don't work. Thankfully its the weekend!


----------



## Panter (5 Dec 2014)

My front tyre heroically saved me from a rear puncture by taking the bullet on the way home. Luckily, it got me back but was getting very squirmy towards the end.
Meant I could leisurely change it in the warm this morning though. 
Really hope I get a break from punctures for a while, I'm sick to the back teeth of them!
Should just get some M+ tyres and have done with it. Maybe I'll do that at the weekend. 
Anyway, cold, wet journey's (both ways) but they were OK.


----------



## clf (5 Dec 2014)

No wind, rain, potholes, geese, pedestrians, punctures, dog turds or bad drivers this morning. No physical exertion nor a bead of sweat for the whole commute. Just a busy tram journey and a little walk at either end. Awful. Can't wait to get back on the bike Monday.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Dec 2014)

Panter said:


> My front tyre heroically saved me from a rear puncture by taking the bullet on the way home. Luckily, it got me back but was getting very squirmy towards the end.
> Meant I could leisurely change it in the warm this morning though.
> Really hope I get a break from punctures for a while, I'm sick to the back teeth of them!
> Should just get some M+ tyres and have done with it. Maybe I'll do that at the weekend.
> Anyway, cold, wet journey's (both ways) but they were OK.




How many puncture's have you had this year then?
I have had 2 on my commute this year and that's through the mean streets of South East London. 6000+ miles. A very good ratio
But then again, I am anal about checking my tyres before or after every commute.
I run Spesh Armadillo's.


----------



## Panter (5 Dec 2014)

ianrauk said:


> How many puncture's have you had this year then?
> I have had 2 on my commute this year and that's through the mean streets of South East London. 6000+ miles. A very good ratio
> But then again, I am anal about checking my tyres before or after every commute.
> I run Spesh Armadillo's.



I only started full time commuting again end of September, and I've had about 8 in that time (something like that) It's especially bad as I went for around a Month with none so they've all been in a short space of time.
I'm on the MTB though, before, on the road bike I was averaging one every 2,500 miles or so with M+ tyres.
I think the main problem is this new commute that takes me along lots of glass covered roads. I've fitted slime tubes now so hoping that will reduce it a lot.
Could really do with getting some M+ anyway though, the tyres I'm running now are good off-road tyres but they're very draggy on tarmac. 
I've been a bit reluctant because it's a decent bike so didn't really want to relegate it to just being a commuter but not sure I could get away with yet another steed in the stable!


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Dec 2014)

Up at 6 to get to a business breakfast meeting at Emersons Green, for 7am which was 15 mins ride away, then a climby 25 minutes back on the bike to get to the office in Bradley Stoke for 0910.

Going back through Winterbourne at the right time to see wife & daughter on their way to preschool was nice !


----------



## Simontm (5 Dec 2014)

clf said:


> No wind, rain, potholes, geese, pedestrians, punctures, dog turds or bad drivers this morning. No physical exertion nor a bead of sweat for the whole commute. Just a busy tram journey and a little walk at either end. Awful. Can't wait to get back on the bike Monday.


That's me on Wednesdays!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Dec 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I think I have caught something tis week, sore throat and my legs just don't work. Thankfully its the weekend!



Snap, felt like crap all week, even stayed in bed an extra hour this morning and halved the commute.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (5 Dec 2014)

Panter said:


> I only started full time commuting again end of September, and I've had about 8 in that time


Jeez, you deserve a break from them! I've had one caused by road debris in about 22000 miles now. I, like Ian, know that good tyre checks pay dividends. 

Anyway, enough of this typing, it's ride time! !


----------



## dave r (5 Dec 2014)

ianrauk said:


> How many puncture's have you had this year then?
> I have had 2 on my commute this year and that's through the mean streets of South East London. 6000+ miles. A very good ratio
> But then again, I am anal about checking my tyres before or after every commute.
> I run Spesh Armadillo's.



I've had 2 punctures this year, both on the commute, I've done 4500 miles this year, combination of commuting and leisure rides, I run Bontrager Racelite Hard Cases.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (5 Dec 2014)

Finally no rain and dry roads!
Looking forward to going home!


----------



## Spartak (5 Dec 2014)

Arjimlad said:


> Up at 6 to get to a business breakfast meeting at Emersons Green, for 7am which was 15 mins ride away, then a climby 25 minutes back on the bike to get to the office in Bradley Stoke for 0910.
> 
> Going back through Winterbourne at the right time to see wife & daughter on their way to preschool was nice !



Breakfast in Emersons at 7 !!!

And me


----------



## Crankarm (5 Dec 2014)

summerdays said:


> Well I took my gillet with me to put on at the end of the ride but I was so cold that I wore it when I was cycling. *That is not my normal gillet, it was my Down one.*



It is an M&S down gilet?


----------



## Crankarm (5 Dec 2014)

It will be cold tonight, down to 0C.


----------



## summerdays (5 Dec 2014)

Crankarm said:


> It is an M&S down gilet?


No an Alpkit one though getting on in years now. Packs down reasonably small for when you want to wear it once you are off the bike, I don't wear it that often when cycling though.


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Dec 2014)

Spartak said:


> Breakfast in Emersons at 7 !!!
> 
> And me



But not at the Beefeater ? !


----------



## Spartak (5 Dec 2014)

Arjimlad said:


> But not at the Beefeater ? !



No ..... but not that far away


----------



## summerdays (5 Dec 2014)

Arjimlad said:


> But not at the Beefeater ? !


I normally pass there about 8:10 ish or maybe a little earlier.


----------



## HarryTheDog (5 Dec 2014)

Commuting home, coming out of Barking entering Dagenham, a 12 or 13 year old boy in school uniformed jumped into the road and flagged me down quite urgently. I was expecting a request to save a dog from a burning building or something. No, got a light for my fag mate? I was so relieved effort was not going to be required I did not explode into rage but politely told him I did not smoke and trundled on.


----------



## paul04 (6 Dec 2014)

Saturday morning and -4 outside, got well wrapped up and set off early for the commute to work, (6.35am) take it nice and steady on the icy roads.

Thought I would stick to the main roads, and a nice ride into work, bike was fine, the only thing I did have to watch out for is some idiot drivers not clearing the windows of the car. after I seen the 1st car with just a little hole in the front windscreen so they could see forward, I adjusted the front light up, to light up the cars,(thinking if they don't see me, they will see the light) 6 cars, not even bothered to clear the side windows.
The ride home was ok, still cold but nice with the winter sunshine.


----------



## Ganymede (7 Dec 2014)

Proper lovely ride this afternoon doing the "domestic commute" over to the parents'. Took the 'bent and got the usual gleeful cries of children ringing in my ears "Look at that funny bike Dad!" etc. Very jolly. A person who I'm afraid can only be described as a little old lady came past in the opposite direction on a mobility scooter and we shared twinkly waves in mutual appreciation of our comfy steeds.

On the way back down our lane, I stopped as an old neighbour hailed me to look at my bike. While we were chatting another lot of neighbours came up and wanted to talk about the bike... I'm an asset to this village, I tell you. They'd have to make their own entertainment.

Now it's blown up a storm and the rain is lashing down, so well done me.

AAAAGH and having just typed that I realised I had left a pair of freshly Danish-oiled chairs out to dry in the "sun". Bug. But the water is rolling off the oil so I suppose they'll be all right!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (8 Dec 2014)

Reading the Met Office forecast, cold and wet looked the order of the mornings commute. Well it wasn't cold or wet! After layering up to take a beating from the cold rain I was too hot so had a trundle in. The cold rain did come, just as i was looking out of the window with a hot morning brew  On a huge plus note, I spent the afternoon yesterday giving the hack some attention, installing a new derailleur, cable & chainring bolts. Big difference this morning in shifting performance. Now it means I have an old rear derailleur I can tinker with to see if I can revive it.


----------



## Panter (8 Dec 2014)

Cold, riddled with man flu, tired, hard work and fed up. Oh, and cold.


----------



## 2wheelsgeth (8 Dec 2014)

Fairly unpleasant moment coming downhill on Great Percy St this morning. Overtook another cyclist (going wide, and giving plenty of space), and as I was going past, he decided to spit without checking if there was anyone around. All over me. Ugh.

In fairness, he did at least have the decency to apologise - I could hear him all the way down the hill, but still stopped to have a little chat at the bottom so he could apologise some more. Don't do it folks - it just ain't nice.


----------



## fossyant (8 Dec 2014)

Very damp, missed the rain. Felt pants again, so had a steady ride. Not got my medication right yet, so in a 'dip' until I have blood tests and see the doc next week.


----------



## gaz (8 Dec 2014)

Nice ride in today, got down to about 1.5 degrees, saw a guy wearing overshoes, tights, winter gloves, skull cap, arm warmers and a gillet, That was it, no jersey, just arm warmers and a gillet. Bloody mad man!


----------



## summerdays (8 Dec 2014)

I offered to get some antifreeze for Mr Summerdays car which suddenly seemed to have none this morning, but my brain addled by the cold temperatures took me to B and Q rather than Halfords which was the other side of a hill that I had just come down! Well I earnt brownie points anyway.


----------



## fimm (8 Dec 2014)

Really icy here this morning...


----------



## Turdus philomelos (8 Dec 2014)

First snowy/icy commute of the year. Boy does it no wake you up. Got ice cream head (brain freeze) fleeing (cautiously) doon the brae from the village.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (8 Dec 2014)

I thought I was over the sore throat thing this morning
Turns out the tail wind was better than I thought!

Bloody hard work coming home and damn cold. Tried to catch a guy who passed me but that was not going to happen so just plodded my way home

As I say to the wife, it takes a while for me to get going now! So need to start slowly and then pick it up!


----------



## Origamist (8 Dec 2014)

Cold (-1.5C), wet and a hail storm to contend with this morning. Not a lot of fun.

Similar tonight - just no hail,,,,


----------



## DWiggy (9 Dec 2014)

Just Cold, did warm up though...in the end!


----------



## Panter (9 Dec 2014)

First sub-zero journey this morning, still, crisp and cold. Was nice though, and the roads were pretty much free of ice.
Strong winds forecast for the return leg, but _should_ be a strong tailwind, fingers crossed!


----------



## confusedcyclist (9 Dec 2014)

Spiked tyres coming into some good use this morning. I do hate riding my heavy MTB on the road though, feel oddly vulnerable on it, must be as its much slower, harder to get away at the lights and up hills are a slog and half.


----------



## Origamist (9 Dec 2014)

The only ice I saw was along the canal path - cue a dark fantasy about slipping on the ice, banging my head and drowning. I'm a cheery sort me...

Felt like a tailwind this morning, and if the wind picks up and the rain comes as forecast, it's going to be proper slog on the way home...


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (9 Dec 2014)

Slippy on the side streets in places this morning, but nothing to write home about.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (9 Dec 2014)

Had an awful commute this morning. Took me ages to get going because of frost, too many fools in cars, put minimal effort in with the legs, stuck at every light going, then struggled to find a space when I got to work. Yep, I drove  First time since one day in May so I shouldn't be too hard on myself but its frustrated me all morning ! Forgive me CC'ers for I have sinned. Thou shalt be back on it tomorrow without fail!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Dec 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Had an awful commute this morning. Took me ages to get going because of frost, too many fools in cars, put minimal effort in with the legs, stuck at every light going, then struggled to find a space when I got to work. Yep, I drove  First time since one day in May so I shouldn't be too hard on myself but its frustrated me all morning ! Forgive me CC'ers for I have sinned. Thou shalt be back on it tomorrow without fail!



lightweight


----------



## confusedcyclist (9 Dec 2014)

Live and learn @MickeyBlueEyes ! Seriously tempted to get rid of the car completely in Jan (when lease early termination fine becomes more palatable) so the temptation to sin becomes impossible.


----------



## paul04 (9 Dec 2014)

Very icy on the side roads, had to more or less tip toe until I got to the main roads, seen quite a few people slipping on the pavement.

The main roads were fine, but had to walk across the car park at work as it was more like an ice rink.

finished work early so missed the rain on the way home


----------



## paul04 (9 Dec 2014)

confusedcyclist said:


> Live and learn @MickeyBlueEyes ! Seriously tempted to get rid of the car completely in Jan (when lease early termination fine becomes more palatable) so the temptation to sin becomes impossible.



I sold my car in February, best thing I've done.


----------



## dave r (9 Dec 2014)

First proper winter commute this morning, very cold. I decided discretion was the better part of valor and I walked down our road and got on the bike when I got to the next road, our road was like a sheet of glass, it gets very little early morning traffic and is usually bad for ice. Apart from that the roads were largely clear. I just had forgotten about the frozen puddles that form a thin line across the road where I turn left into the road that leads to the factory, I ended up trying to take the wide line with a turning car on my outside. The ride home was different, it was still cold but we had gained a strong head wind, made the ride home hard work.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Dec 2014)

Ice tyres and strong headwind = bloody hard work.

At least it was warm and dry


----------



## HLaB (9 Dec 2014)

Just when I was feeling like a proper commuter again, I was hit with one of these stupid bugs that have been going around, still not 80%, let alone 100% but I'm desperate to get back out and get in training for Liege Baston Liege :-/


----------



## ianrauk (9 Dec 2014)

The wind picked me up, grabbed me, shook me and gave me a damn good thrashing. Then it decided to throw some rain at me. Oh yes, it was cold to. What do they call it? Oh yes, character forming.

As you can guess, the commute home was hard work..not the most enjoyable of commutes.


----------



## KneesUp (9 Dec 2014)

Windy on the way home. And wet. And cold. And I forgot my hat. Again.

What is the etiquette here: at one point I joined road 30 feet or so behind other cyclist in strong headwind. I caught up a bit as I got lucky at a junction and had to slow less, so I was then about two to three bike lengths behind, but because of the wind being funnelled down the narrow road we were on there was no way I could get past - it was all I could do to keep pace. He then slowed a lot so I went past and sat half-wheeling me for a bit. He seemed quite cheery about it but I still felt awkward like I broken some unwritten rule?


----------



## Gains84 (9 Dec 2014)

First commute on the mtb with a headwind, definately a good workout and shows how much better drop bars are to be able to duck out of the wind!!
Back on road bike tomorrow so I'm sure that will seem like I'm flying in comparison!


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Dec 2014)

drenched... way beyond the effectiveness of my jacket's waterproofing and that of my 'waterproof' over trousers. . My boots felt half full of water, in fact i'm surprised i couldn't pour it out when i got home... can't see them being dry for tomorrow though. Wasn't that cold though... so not all bad, and that bloody wind was behind me most of the time


----------



## fossyant (9 Dec 2014)

Tale of two commutes. Cold this morning and didn't look too icy but I decided on the MTB. Climbing out of Reddish Vale on Vale Road I could feel the rear ice tyre slip if I put any power down. Took it steady. Then on the Fallowfield loop, I passed two regulars who both said 'watch the ice'. Came across another cyclist and I repeated it to him, he said likewise. On rounding the bend I am greeted with a 30 ft long strip of ice across the path. Whoosh, I shoot right through the middle of it. Gotta love ice tyres. 

This evening was very wet and windy, so after the 'Loop' I switched to a road route as I knew the farm lane I use from Reddish Vale would be a real mud bog in this rain.


----------



## chriswoody (9 Dec 2014)

Nearly knocked off again today, and the really frustrating thing is that it was yet again another cyclist! Both close calls have been from middle aged ladies just not paying attention to whats around them and performing sudden erratic changes of direction!

On the plus side after last weeks sub zero temperatures it's now a tropical 3 degrees in the morning.


----------



## Origamist (9 Dec 2014)

First 50 mins of heavy rain and all 110 mins of headwind. I'm not checking the forecast tomorrow...


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (10 Dec 2014)

Tail wind all the way in!
Which was great as I woke up with a headache and was not enthusiastic about cycling today!


----------



## Panter (10 Dec 2014)

That tailwind home was fantastic last night, smashed my PB by about 10%. I made sure I enjoyed every single breath of it


----------



## ianrauk (10 Dec 2014)

Well this mornings commute couldn't have been more different then last nights horror. It was still a little bit windy but nowhere near as bad. AND it was a lovely sunshiney day. Traffic was light and a distinct lack of other cycling commuters.

Oh yes, passed my target mileage for the year also. 10,000 miles for the year, (5th year in a row) 6152 of those, commuting miles.


----------



## Panter (10 Dec 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Well this mornings commute couldn't have been more different then last nights horror. It was still a little bit windy but nowhere near as bad. AND it was a lovely sunshiney day. Traffic was light and a distinct lack of other cycling commuters.
> 
> Oh yes, passed my target mileage for the year also. 10,000 miles for the year, (5th year in a row) 6152 of those, commuting miles.



Congratulations, that's a hell of an annual mileage!


----------



## caesar (10 Dec 2014)

A bloke in jeans on a roadish bike jumped the red at London Wall / Moorgate this am. He went through the ped crossing very slowly but there were a lot of people crossing on green so he still nearly hit one girl. It wouldn't have done any damage but I can't see it increasing her level of consideration for cyclists next time she's driving. At the next set of lights he was picking himself and his bike with a horrendously bent front wheel off the floor, having collided with another cyclist. Not sure which one of them had RLJ'd but I know where my money would go.


----------



## confusedcyclist (10 Dec 2014)

Epic headwind last night, got home to news stories of a weather bomb. Can't say I noticed any explosions, just a bit of wet and blow.

This morning, calm after the non-storm(?), easy peasy.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Dec 2014)

confusedcyclist said:


> Epic headwind last night, got home to news stories of a weather bomb. Can't say I noticed any explosions, just a bit of wet and blow.
> 
> This morning, calm after the non-storm(?), easy peasy.


Up here much worse. Power went off overnight. Bin men had an extra man on this morning putting the bins back in peoples drives to save them blowing all over the roads. It is changing so quickly.....literally minute to minute. Sky suddenly gets dark, wind gets even stronger and the heavens open.


----------



## confusedcyclist (10 Dec 2014)

Extra bin men? It must be serious! 

In all seriousness, take care on those roads!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Dec 2014)

Gears stopped working with 15 miles to go this morning, cable doesn't look like it has snapped. Stuck in the smallest cog at the back, had to walk up one hill. Fiddled with the screws on the derailleur and got it to go to one cog up, should be fun going home tonight.

Weather wise, the wind wasn't anywhere near as bad as I was expecting


----------



## confusedcyclist (10 Dec 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Gears stopped working with 15 miles to go this morning, cable doesn't look like it has snapped. Stuck in the smallest cog at the back, had to walk up one hill. Fiddled with the screws on the derailleur and got it to go to one cog up, should be fun going home tonight.
> 
> Weather wise, the wind wasn't anywhere near as bad as I was expecting


@Supersuperleeds There's a great video on youtube by GCN about emergency fixes for broken rear derailleurs, can't link to it at work as youtube is blocked. You may be able to adjust the chain further up the cog for those hills.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Dec 2014)

confusedcyclist said:


> @Supersuperleeds There's a great video on youtube by GCN about emergency fixes for broken rear derailleurs, can't link to it at work as youtube is blocked. You may be able to adjust the chain further up the cog for those hills.



Cheers will have a look now


----------



## Arjimlad (10 Dec 2014)

Horrible muddy slippery ride up Beacon Lane towards Winterbourne in the dark last night. Reminds me why I don't go that way so often. Back wheel skittish !

We need some heavy showers to rinse the mud off the roads. This morning one part of my commute in was also rather muddy despite last night's showers.


----------



## summerdays (10 Dec 2014)

Ok ride, cold (warm gillet again!) and I managed to hit a pedestrian - though to be honest he ran into me whilst I was stationary (group of kids running and shouting to each other rather than looking where they were going), I didn't ring my bell as I stupidly thought he wouldn't actually run into me! No harm done and he apologised a couple of times so obviously feeling guilty!


----------



## DWiggy (10 Dec 2014)

Head wind on the way home last night and head wind on the way in...wtf?


----------



## paul04 (10 Dec 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Gears stopped working with 15 miles to go this morning, cable doesn't look like it has snapped. Stuck in the smallest cog at the back, had to walk up one hill. Fiddled with the screws on the derailleur and got it to go to one cog up, should be fun going home tonight.
> 
> Weather wise, the wind wasn't anywhere near as bad as I was expecting



Had the same problem on my MTB, had to manually adjust the gears till I got home(moved the derailleur with my hand, then turned the pedals by hand until it was in the correct gear)

Took me a bit to work out the problem, it would got down the gears but not up. the inner cable was seized and would not move, had to replace the gear cable and it was fine.


----------



## confusedcyclist (10 Dec 2014)

Wet and miserable ride home! Had to ride in the middle of the road at one point as the bike lane was full of puddles/hidden potholes and washed up debris. I was easily keeping pace of the traffic in front, if anything being slowed down by it. Naturally the arse behind me couldn't stand that a lowly cyclist was one pole position ahead and started tooting. Shortly later I had the classic "Get in the cycle lane, that what it's there for" as he passes aggressively and cutting me off. Not only is he an incompetent driver, he's clearly blind or a bit special if he expects that I might ride through the river at the side of the road so his clapped out car can be 3 meters further forward. I laughed merrily as he immediately gets caught up in the silly traffic and I filter past giving him a casual double birdie. 

This is the second time I have come across this odd behaviour in a week, I can only imagine it's brought on by a sudden realisation that the driver is getting nowhere fast and needs to blame the nearest person.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Dec 2014)

I cheated on the way home and did a few circuits of the park near work before heading into the wind and home. Just shy of 23 miles and just over 200 feet of climbing


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Dec 2014)

paul04 said:


> Had the same problem on my MTB, had to manually adjust the gears till I got home(moved the derailleur with my hand, then turned the pedals by hand until it was in the correct gear)
> 
> Took me a bit to work out the problem, it would got down the gears but not up. the inner cable was seized and would not move, had to replace the gear cable and it was fine.



Rear cogs won't change at all, press the lever and it clicks but nothing else happens, got it booked in for Saturday for the lbs to sort out. 

Just taken the ice tyres off the Sirrus and put normal tyres back on it for the next two days


----------



## HLaB (10 Dec 2014)

Managed to get back out today for some fun :-)


----------



## DWiggy (11 Dec 2014)

Wicked head wind today should make for a fun return journey .....although it never works out like that


----------



## BigAl68 (11 Dec 2014)

Windy with a bit of rain but what happened to the "weather bomb"? Still in 3/4 bibs but did use my thicker jacket this morning.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (11 Dec 2014)

Was caught by @MisterStan yesterday, which was great to catch up with as I had not seen him for weeks, always makes me cycle a bit harder to keep up as well!

Today was very grim! but very satisfying!


----------



## Panter (11 Dec 2014)

Another nice tailwind on the way home last night, great fun 
This morning, not so much. There were points where I was on the flat, grinding away in the middle ring just to make progress against it. Times like that I'm glad I don't have a speedo!


----------



## confusedcyclist (11 Dec 2014)

Had to rest my legs and drive in today 

But it's good news because I'm going to Manchester Velodrome tonight for a 2 hour coaching session. Woop! #

Up much earlier than usual though to walk the dog and avoid the traffic.


----------



## HarryTheDog (11 Dec 2014)

Nasty cross wind on the way in but not as bitter as I thought it would be. Saw no one till coming out of Barking ,I got stuck at some lights and it ended up with 3 of us waiting for greens. I went on the road, then cut back onto the cycleway, they went on the cycleway so I got ahead. I did my usual charge up the mini hill before the A406/A13 roundabout but coming down the other side one of the other 2 cyclists on what I think was a white Moda pushed on and made it onto my back wheel . I thought he wanted to go past so pulled left so he could, also to give me the opportunity to blow my nose. No he would not go past so I pulled on the front for a while. After the next junction I again pulled left to let him go past, in the end he got the message and did his turn keeping it at around 19 mph in the strong wind. Looking at his calves he should have been pulling me along all the way. He tired after a while and I resumed on the front trying to keep it to a constant 19-20 mph. At the next junction we took different lines, I took to the road, he stayed on CS3 and I never saw him again. It had kept it interesting for a couple of miles and had helped us both, so win, win really.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Dec 2014)

I hit the mother of all storms this morning, rain, then hail then sleet, all into a headwind like I've never ridden into before. Was one of those downpours that instantly goes through everything and freezes you. I was about to turn home it was that bad, and then all of a sudden it stopped, still arrived at work very cold and very wet though.


----------



## Simontm (11 Dec 2014)

For work and home reasons have had four days of the bike so ended up with some very eager legs this morning 

Numpty count: 1 and a half. One Rover 75 that had to cut me up just so it could turn left a couple of yards up ahead and, er, very nearly me as I took a junction too fast, hit some oil or summit and the front wheel started going from beneath me. Somehow managed to steer into it and up onto the pavement where it regained grip then back onto road...which was fun


----------



## ianrauk (11 Dec 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I hit the mother of all storms this morning, rain, then hail then sleet, all into a headwind like I've never ridden into before. Was one of those downpours that instantly goes through everything and freezes you. I was about to turn home it was that bad, and then all of a sudden it stopped, still arrived at work very cold and very wet though.




Woweee.. sounds horrid.
Luckily here in the SE, we just had a bad case of wind...


----------



## summerdays (11 Dec 2014)

This morning I discovered S.Glos had got to my other main commuting route and shut this one. I don't remember seeing any signs up saying that it was going to be closed, and it doesn't say for how long.

And the other thing is - *IT LIES*
That was the first and last diversion sign that I saw, if it wasn't that I knew the alternative route I would have been lost. I saw plenty of yellow signs but all were for Christmas trees!
Bet you they aren't even going to improve that section which gets very narrow so that it is unpleasant to pass other cyclists and really horrible in summer when the vegetation grows over the path at the narrow bit just around the corner. Still it will be nice to have lights to stop the motorway slip road traffic rather than judging the gaps. Especially for those I see going along here with children.


----------



## Spartak (11 Dec 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Ice tyres and strong headwind = bloody hard work.
> 
> At least it was warm and dry



Yesterday I ordered some Schwalbe Studded tyres from Planet X ( yesterday's deal of the day ) .....

.... Just in case !!!


----------



## Spartak (11 Dec 2014)

summerdays said:


> This morning I discovered S.Glos had got to my other main commuting route and shut this one. I don't remember seeing any signs up saying that it was going to be closed, and it doesn't say for how long.
> 
> And the other thing is - *IT LIES*
> That was the first and last diversion sign that I saw, if it wasn't that I knew the alternative route I would have been lost. I saw plenty of yellow signs but all were for Christmas trees!
> ...



Saw somebody else taking a picture at same spot on Tuesday !


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (11 Dec 2014)

It just dries out and then it rains again 
Not fair !


----------



## summerdays (11 Dec 2014)

Spartak said:


> Saw somebody else taking a picture at same spot on Tuesday !


I had a day off on Tuesday and a different route yesterday so it was a bit of a surprise this morning. But I haven't managed to find out how long it is going to be diverted.


----------



## DWiggy (11 Dec 2014)

New Wheels, Brake callipers and cables delivered to work all fitted during lunch ready for the commute home....hope they work as intended


----------



## MisterStan (11 Dec 2014)

DWiggy said:


> New Wheels, Brake callipers and cables delivered to work all fitted during lunch ready for the commute home....hope they work as intended


Nothing quite like a full commute as a test run!


----------



## summerdays (11 Dec 2014)

Evening commute just beat the rain, and didn't notice the wind so perhaps for once it was behind me, and even better the cycle path diversion that I had to take this morning was gone. (Whether it's a temporary morning one or they have finished I'm not sure). So a better return journey than I was expecting


----------



## paul04 (11 Dec 2014)

Lucky this morning, missed the rain, but on the way home I found out that hailstones hurt, even worse with a headwind, so pulled in to a bus shelter for a few minutes.

Only 5 work days left, then finished for Christmas 
And 5 work days to complete my 100% commute this year


----------



## fossyant (11 Dec 2014)

Yesterday's homeward return was one of 'those days'. Needed to be home early to get changed and cleaned up for a dinner dance for one of my wife's 'activities'.

Left early, changed and hot footed out to the bike shelter. Argh - TWO flat tyres. Not to worry, three spares and three gas cannisters. Got those sorted fairly quickly - glass in both tyres from the Fallowfield Loop. Double checked both tyres before re-fitting. Colleague thought I was some sort of mechanic with all my kit out getting it sorted.

Anyway, phoned home let the wife know I was running late. Off I set, and doing a nice pace down the Loop. Crossed over at Fallowfield and continued on until near Kingsway... soggy front. Limped off the Loop (it's pitch black) and pulled over. Checked tyre. Loads of brand new shards of glass and one massive one through the tyre. Phoned home again. Now on last tube and cannister I have a pump). Stuck to the roads at this point and popped into Wills Wheels for 4 more tubes. 

Quick change and just made it to the dinner dance as folk were starting to sit down.

Missed the rain this morning, but got caught in it this afternoon. Bike is a filthy mess again.


----------



## Simontm (11 Dec 2014)

Following a chat with one of the bike guys washing a test MB - soap and water apparently - got the head wind that I feared, then a sidewind which was challenging and the legs weren't as keen as this morning 

Numpty count: 2 a post van slammed his brakes on so I filtered around him to find 3 car lengths of space so maybe hazing me (didn't see any cat, pedestrian etc) dunno but idiotic driving. And some loon cutting into the bike lane and nearly cutting my leg off.

Btw you guys that jump on MBs for winter - do you forget the gearing? The amount I've seen recently struggling in obviously wrong gears


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Dec 2014)

Spartak said:


> Yesterday I ordered some Schwalbe Studded tyres from Planet X ( yesterday's deal of the day ) .....
> 
> .... Just in case !!!



Brilliant bit of kit, you need to bed them in on a dry ride of 40km before you use them on ice


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (12 Dec 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Oh yes, passed my target mileage for the year also. 10,000 miles for the year, (5th year in a row) 6152 of those, commuting miles.


Nice work fella. Same again next year?


----------



## Panter (12 Dec 2014)

Disappointing one this morning actually. 
I was fully expecting to be able to tell the tale of a heroic battle against the elements, a lone, desolate figure battling bravely into the teeth of the storm.
But, it wasn't actually too bad at all. Stayed fairly warm and dry, and the wind wasn't that fierce. Despite a threatened 40mph headwind, I seemed to find just enough shelter that it was OK and it only took a couple of minutes longer than usual.

The only decent wet weather gear I have though is army surplus jacket and strides that I use for fishing. So, I felt a bit of a twazzock setting out like an army reject with a Tilley hat to keep my head dry but it worked a treat! 
Also seemed to get noticeably more room from drivers this morning for some odd reason? can't be the army clothing, surely?


----------



## ianrauk (12 Dec 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Nice work fella. Same again next year?




Cheers. And of course


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (12 Dec 2014)

Legs felt pretty good this morning. As I got to the point where I turn west I knocked it up a cog and span into the wind, keeping a nice constant pace. I headed past work for an extra 4 miles, looped back due east and boy it felt like we were back in summer time, sitting on the drops cruising at 24 mph. A great last 5 minutes on the commute!


----------



## HarryTheDog (12 Dec 2014)

Only rained for the first third of the ride and was quite warm today. A fact borne out by a guy catching me at the lights coming out of Barking wearing shorts, they weren’t even bib shorts ,a T shirt and waterproof. I knew they weren’t bibs as I could see his bare skin on his back. He had huge tattoo’s up his calves and back of his thighs. Like the guy on the Moda the other day he was not keen to do any leading out so I again took the lead. We later chatted about the weather ,gloves and tyres and he seemed a nice chap. Then I realized our speed had dropped so I pushed on. I must have dragged him for a mile altogether. He was fine drafting me at 18mph but as I started to ramp it up he lost contact. I got a light phase ahead of him at the next junction but we met up again at the lights at the bottom of the hill coming out of Canning town. When the lights went green I lit the afterburners and was at the top of the hill whereas he was only half way up. My hands were sweating something terrible in my ski gloves by the time I got to work.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Dec 2014)

Wow, the howling gale kept me awake last night with the rain smashing against the velux. Was going to go and sleep in the room downstairs but couldn't be arsed to get out of bed. Got up at 6.45am with it still teeming down.
Watching the local news and it said the rain and wind would ease by 8am so thought bugger it. It's going to be the short, quick downhill commute to work. And blow me down with a feather, the rain did indeed near enough stop at 8. So ended up with a dry, well i say dry, the roads were near rivers in places. But a nice enough commute. Certainly not cold, but a bit of a swirly headwind.


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Dec 2014)

Got to the western end of a very wet Perrinpit Road only to find "road closed" signs and cones, due to flooding.

There were no signs up at t'other end.

Got through it OK riding through the flooding in the middle of the road, but the spray going through the deepest bits soaked my feet through thin DHB overshoes !


----------



## summerdays (12 Dec 2014)

My commute was fine, other than discovering the person I was meant to be seeing today had cried off sick without phoning to let me know, so I decided to make use of my extra free time for a bit of shopping and then meet friends that I wasn't going to see today because of work.


----------



## confusedcyclist (12 Dec 2014)

Legs are knackered after my track session at Manchester velodrome last night. Not looking forward to those hills on the return leg. On the bright side, it looks glorious outside right now. I miss cycling in the sunshine


----------



## paul04 (12 Dec 2014)

The ride to work was ok nice and quiet on the roads,
But on the way home, problems, a wobble from the rear tyre, pulled over thinking I had a puncture, no, tyre still up.
On closer inspection of the rear tyre/rim, I found that the hub has more or less worn its self out, no bearing left in it. you could move the rim a inch each way.

so a 2 mile walk home 
so going to put some lights on the road bike and use that for the next couple of days, then over Christmas decide what to do, as the MTB only cost me £99, and done over 5000 miles in the last 2 years, maybe time for a new one in the Christmas sales.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Dec 2014)

That's the hardest week I've had for a long time, absolutely knackered. Lie in tomorrow me thinks.


----------



## fossyant (13 Dec 2014)

No tyre flats.....whooooo


----------



## HLaB (13 Dec 2014)

Only got two rides in this week floored by a stomach bug on Monday, decided recovery was best on Tuesday, felt fine on Wednesday and did on Thursday too until a few hours after I was home, the bug hit again on Friday :-(


----------



## paul04 (13 Dec 2014)

Used the road bike for the commute today, so much lighter than the MTB, even got a 3rd fastest on a strava segment on the way to work.

The ride home and I missed the MTB because I had to carry my heavy rucksack,(with all my work clothes in it) normally put it in the panniers.

Only 3 work days left, then finish for Christmas


----------



## Boon 51 (13 Dec 2014)

Just a lazy 40 klms but it was nice in the winter sunshine..


----------



## Shut Up Legs (14 Dec 2014)

It's amazing how performance-enhancing drugs can improve your commuting time... .


----------



## Simontm (15 Dec 2014)

Question of the day: Why do so many drivers think they cannot cross a broken line when overtaking you when patently so many are aware of the law when it comes to parking/driving into cycle lines with the same markings? 

Numpty count: About 8 or so lost count but notable were two. One Nissan Micra - now you'd think it's pretty impossible to achieve much with a Micra wouldn't you? Well this fine driver managed to cut me up so much that I had to slam the brakes on to prevent my front wheel getting crunched. 

Second one was a repeat of an incident a few months ago. For those who know the area - I was crossing the Purley Way at the Mill Lane/Waddon Road junction. It's a controlled junction with many a car wanting to turn right into Purley Way across my lane. 
This Mini driver cut right across my path, luckily I dived towards the ped island so didn't bounce across her bonnet. Not only had she not signalled but she had cut the crossing point and I am still not sure whether she was aware that I was even there. Those with windows down or walking certainly knew I was there!!


----------



## MisterStan (15 Dec 2014)

I witnessed an RLJing cyclist get his comeuppance this morning; he got t-boned by a guy on a scooter, it all seemed to happen in slow motion - promptly stopped all traffic and helped them off the road, gave the scooter guy my contact details in case he wanted to follow it up, but he just seemed more interested in educating the cyclist on what the different coloured lights mean...


----------



## confusedcyclist (15 Dec 2014)

Wearing high vis rain coat for first time this morning. Lit up like a Christmas tree too with two rear lights and three forward facing lights. Close passed and left hooked twice in the space of 10 minutes. Just goes to show high-vis is absolutely pointless, the only thing that will make the roads safer is driver education.

Had my first SMIDSY incident on Friday night too. I was filtering past traffic, acutely aware of a car ahead indicating right to turn into the junction ahead of the bus I was passing. I proceeded with filtering with extreme caution (3 mph tops), as I reached the car I stopped assuming he was waiting to see if I was going to pass before to make the turn. I stopped and waited, gesturing for the driver to move but he remained stationary so I decided to go on. As soon as I entered the gap the driver starts moving right at me and quite fast too. Luckily I had enough about me to put the gas on and put some room between me and the bonnet of the car. I shouted F%@K! quite loudly, down comes the window, "SMIDSY!"

To his credit he did apologies and ask if I was ok but I was fuming about how he couldn't have seen the 3x300 lumen lights and reflective coat. I gave him a good telling off but finished it with no harm done and just be more careful next time. Hopefully he will think to be more observant. Couldn't believe it, the bus driver looked amused which I wasn't impressed about as it could have been nasty.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Dec 2014)

confusedcyclist said:


> To his credit he did apologies and ask if I was ok but I was fuming about how he couldn't have seen the 3x300 lumen lights and reflective coat. I gave him a good telling off but finished it with no harm done and just be more careful next time. Hopefully he will think to be more observant. Couldn't believe it, the bus driver looked amused which I wasn't impressed about as it could have been nasty.



What makes you think certain drivers will notice lights or a yellow jacket? When they ain't looking then nothing you can do will help them see.
He was probably too busy with his ipad, phone, brekkie or shaver.


----------



## Arjimlad (15 Dec 2014)

Riding home last Friday, I found a Jaguar X-type doing a 3-point turn on a quiet residential street and I stopped whilst he did so. A Porsche coming the other way pushed past with a beep. The Jag then reversed his car into a parked Volvo 4WD before parking up.

As the driver was just sat in the car I went over & told him he had hit the Volvo. He feigned unawareness.

He got out & inspected the huge dent in his nearside wing and the scratch on the paint and broken plastic on the Volvo, and swore.

He did not know who the Volvo belonged to, and I suggested we knock on some doors to find out who owned the Volvo. He told me not to bother and went into one of the neighbouring properties.

Something seemed wrong. I stayed around & took his registration number. He came out of the house with 2 elderly folks, bundled them into his car & drove off !

I started door knocking and got hold of the Volvo owner who was visiting her parents. Her Dad seemed to know who the Jag driver was but they were thankful for my assistance and I left contact details in case I am needed as a witness.

Perhaps the people the Jag driver picked up knew whose car it was, or perhaps he just thought he would drive off and get away with it. I may never know...


----------



## clf (15 Dec 2014)

Back on the bike after a week off with the flu and bad weather


----------



## summerdays (15 Dec 2014)

Arjimlad said:


> Riding home last Friday, I found a Jaguar X-type doing a 3-point turn on a quiet residential street and I stopped whilst he did so. A Porsche coming the other way pushed past with a beep. The Jag then reversed his car into a parked Volvo 4WD before parking up.
> 
> As the driver was just sat in the car I went over & told him he had hit the Volvo. He feigned unawareness.
> 
> ...


A friend and I once watched as someone reversed into a car, he saw us looking and so wrote on a piece of paper and tucked it under the screen, then drove off. We looked at the peice of paper and all it said was sorry I slightly nudged your car! So we added the reg number and where it had parked in the neighbouring road.


----------



## paul04 (15 Dec 2014)

I was out 6.30 this morning, as I had a busy day at work, quiet on the roads and dry (ish)
The ride home and it had been raining, and no waterproof trousers, so wet backside, as the road bike has no mudguards. (the commute bike died last week with a un repairable rear wheel+hub)

only 2 work days left now to do my 100% commute this year


----------



## Simontm (15 Dec 2014)

One last day of com uniting coming up and I hope it's better than today.
Numpty count: 2 (main). On Malden Road, some muppet was just sitting there demanding to be let out blocking traffic and turning into South Road, an idiot decided that priority to the right doesn't apply 

The weird thing was a queue at the Worcester Park station lights and there was no one in the car holding up the traffic


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Dec 2014)

Cracking weather today considering the time of year, little wind, no rain and not that cold


----------



## ianrauk (15 Dec 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Cracking weather today considering the time of year, little wind, no rain and not that cold




Indeed. Very pleasant for the time of year, and looking good for tomorrow also.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (16 Dec 2014)

My commute today had all the good points:

mostly well-behaved motorists;
moderately-strong tail wind;
started off as 28°C, but then about half-way into the commute, dropped down to about 18° in 30 minutes;
I had heaps of energy, which I've had all week, thanks to the dietary supplements I started using on Saturday.


----------



## BigAl68 (16 Dec 2014)

Thick fog all the way from Bath to Bristol and cold... Not my favourite weather to travel to work in made far worse by the dozen or so Bristol urban cyclists who still think no lights and dressing in black is a good idea as if the cycle path will save you from any collisions. They got worse as there were at least 5 idiots riding on the roads through the city centre also without lights... Rant over


----------



## Simontm (16 Dec 2014)

Can't decide whether that was fun or tiring...

Lovely brisk cool morning but with ice patches around so took a nice steady pace, no pushing it, slow into corners etc. Was fun but tiring to rein myself back a tad for my own good 

Numpty count: 2. One of those "I am going to go out into your lane at your inconvenience because I have to turn and I don't care how long you have to wait" and and Audi that seemed to object to me crossing a junction and making him slightly pull out - he certainly objected when I told him he was holding me up when he couldn't work out the width of his car


----------



## MisterStan (16 Dec 2014)

Came in on the good bike again, slippy back wheel at times, drivers well behaved this morning too.

Got a tow from a bin lorry, nice to be pulled along at many mph, but man alive was the stink bad....


----------



## Simontm (16 Dec 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Came in on the good bike again, slippy back wheel at times, drivers well behaved this morning too.
> 
> Got a tow from a bin lorry, nice to be pulled along at many mph, but man alive was the stink bad....


Did that in the summer  (doesn't seem to be a throwing up emoticon on here)


----------



## MisterStan (16 Dec 2014)

Simontm said:


> Did that in the summer  (doesn't seem to be a throwing up emoticon on here)


 << this one?


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (16 Dec 2014)

Have been in a lot of pain over the last few days, coming from just below my knees, picked it up from running last week and it still hurts now! Thought it may put me out of cycling action but on the bike is potentially the only place of respite. Good job too, it meant that this morning I turned the Garmin over 11'000 miles in 2014, 9600 of which are commuting miles


----------



## Origamist (16 Dec 2014)

Chilly, but no ice and a light wind.

Been off the bike for 5 days due to Xmas parties and felt slovenly on the way in. Was also noticing that my bib tights were feeling tighter than usual around the midriff!


----------



## John_S (16 Dec 2014)

Hello,

I’m really sorry if this topic has been covered before either somewhere in this thread already or in another post but following on from a couple of yesterdays post such as from Simontm and confusedcyclist does anyone report their near miss incidents?

If so do they feel that anything useful has come of it and do they use either of the following websites or are there others that could be used?

http://collideosco.pe/

http://www.roadjustice.org.uk/report

Thanks,

John


----------



## clid61 (16 Dec 2014)

Got my first left hook in years this morning ! Rolled up to the red lights , 3 cars already there indicating left , so stayed behind third car ( not side of it ) , lights change we all move , car I was behind kept looking over her shoulder at me just checking where I was I going I guess as i was still behind and not at side she gingerly tuned left , thank you . Daft Mare behind swung out overtook me then left hooked me , managed to just clip out and drop bike to floor no damage done thankfully ,just an irrate me !


----------



## Ganymede (16 Dec 2014)

FIrst day back on the bike after my hol. Beautiful day but a slow toil as I felt a bit drained - shouldn't be as I've just spent 6 days skiing hard so should be on top form! But Mr G has had the lurgy and I think I've got a bit too. Still, gorgeous ride, got lots done and waved regally at the cries of "cor, look at that funny bike" from the workmen on the roof at the corner of the lane.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Dec 2014)

Origamist said:


> Chilly, but no ice and a light wind.
> 
> Been off the bike for 5 days due to Xmas parties and felt slovenly on the way in. Was also noticing that my bib tights were feeling tighter than usual around the midriff!




Fat git...


----------



## Simontm (16 Dec 2014)

John_S said:


> Hello,
> 
> I’m really sorry if this topic has been covered before either somewhere in this thread already or in another post but following on from a couple of yesterdays post such as from Simontm and confusedcyclist does anyone report their near miss incidents?
> 
> ...


Hi John

I haven't. TBH, apart from a bit of a heart attack moment (!)I haven't had anything too serious and no damage to me or the bike just annoyance. 

I did take part in the near-miss survey a couple of months ago that some academic was doing. I commute over two major commuter and school runs so the lack of attention and care are kind-of usual in my experience.


----------



## clid61 (16 Dec 2014)

between now and end feb aint going to hammer the commute any more , just going to warm the legs and keep them warm , big hill to climb so plan on spinning it and see how march turns out when I unleash the beast and put the commuter to bed !!!


----------



## wisdom (16 Dec 2014)

User said:


> had my first OFF today, going around a roundabout in the centre of Peterborough, everything was going well, cars waiting etc etc must have hit a patch of oil or something, bike went from under me, hit the road hard and we slid across the road, all I seem to remember is head in helmet hitting road, my first reaction was to look for car behind me, which stopped in good time, then I heard police sirens they just happened to be waiting in traffic to my left, a couple of drivers asked if I was ok, then the police pushed through and asked me if I was ok as I carried bike to side of road, the police asked if I needed medical assistance, after I declined they asked if the bike was ok and if I needed a lift home, I told them I lived 10 miles away and thanks but I was sure they had better things to do than drive me home, and luckily the bike was fine, they said it would be no bother, I thanked them again and that was that ....I was a bit shaken up but more annoyed than anything else...I hurt my leg, wrist but nothing too bad and was glad I continued my cycle home, after 5-10 minutes I was back in to my rhythm,
> looking back on it I came out of it better than most, but hope not to do it to often


Decent coppers there.glad you and the bike are ok


----------



## paul04 (16 Dec 2014)

A white road bike without mudguards on wet roads= wet backside and a very dirty bike, so today I wore waterproof trousers, so I could keep dry from the water spray off the tyres.
Finished work early, so called in Halfords to have a look at there hybrid bikes, seen a couple I like, so I will just wait for the sales at christmas, and use the new bike for the commute to work in the new year.
one day left in work


----------



## Hacienda71 (16 Dec 2014)

Rode in on the fast bike this morning, no guards. The BBC had said there wouldn't be any rain.  It did, so I thought I would stick an extra 15 miles onto my normal commute out in the dark Cheshire Lanes in the heavy rain on the way home. Coz I can.


----------



## Simontm (16 Dec 2014)

Last trip of 2014. Leisure rides till next year and absolutely fine and dandy. Even got some PBs some how....now where to ride on Thursday?


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (17 Dec 2014)

Away day at St George's Park today and a team meal afterwards so had to make the call and drive. Could be worse I guess


----------



## fossyant (17 Dec 2014)

Another mucky wet commute yesterday. Looks like the same again. Late start for me as at the docs.


----------



## Panter (17 Dec 2014)

Bit of a crappy one this morning. Couldn't get going properly and then had another sodding puncture ten minutes in. The gusty headwind didn't help either so hoping for a better one on the way home!


----------



## Exile (17 Dec 2014)

Back on the bike for the first time in almost a week and the Weather God certainly didn't give me an easy time of it. Fine, drizzly rain and a constant headwind, just what you want for a morning ride. Hoping that the wind against me on the away in will mean wind with me on the way home, but past experience has taught me otherwise.

Found yet a other road closure on my route. Looked like I could've got through, but followed the diversion for the benefit of the police van behind me, who'd been behind me for a few minutes and had made no attempt to pass. The cynic in me fears they were waiting for me to ignore the large Road Closed sign before giving me a tug.


----------



## Matt1705 (17 Dec 2014)

6 miles into my 20 mile commute and I suddenly remember I've left my works keys at home . 

Thankfully my boss is more laid back than most so didn't matter much that I was a little bit late. 

Borrowing the work's van over Christmas so that was my last commute this year.


----------



## Origamist (17 Dec 2014)

8C this morning - tropical!

Three near misses in the space of 30 mins:

Driver of a parked Hilux swings his door open in front of me as I’m just about to pass in Knutsford – I’m a little over 4ft away from the side of his car and he misses me with a foot to spare. I think he says “sorry”.

Overtaking stationary traffic on Brooklands Road when a driver decides he’s tired of waiting and "manoeuvre-dicates" right into a junction as I’m alongside. Luckily, I’m only doing about 10mph and turn into the junction with him. He then sees me and looks shocked. I shake my head and carry on.

At another junction a driver decides to ignore a give way as I’m turning right – I slam on the brakes and either the driver is oblivious to my presence or studiously ignores me...

Hopefully that’s my quota of bad driving for December...


----------



## ianrauk (17 Dec 2014)

8C?
Ha.. 10C down here in the smoke.. had torrential rain all last night. Roads were very wet this morning. Made for a very mucky bike. 
Also had a near miss this morning, stupid London bus driver on the A21. Oh yes he could see me overtaking as I could see him looking in his mirror at me. But he thought he would just pull out anyway. Had to accelerate hard to clear his side/near end. Tosspot. He got the finger and some sweary words for his efforts.


----------



## Aperitif (17 Dec 2014)

Calmer is Karma. I think the traffic is more 'dangerous' this week than in other, recent weeks - I have sighed heavily about five or six times already, and it's only Wednesday!. Could it be all the hesitant, direction finding, present seeking, text reading and general absent-mindedness lost in thought over what to drink with the turkey crown etc that is making mischief for the pleasant cyclist?
Slow down a bit, anticipate the worst and avoid it. Be happy, because you can do what others cannot. Smile and look for the next event - not one that has passed, and love that feeling that the bike permits us.
Origamist: get a folder.
ianrauk: get a wipe.
Combine the two and have the cleanest bike - ever!


----------



## confusedcyclist (17 Dec 2014)

Bit late but had my first off yesterday evening. Don't panic, the bike is fine, just scuffed off the 105 logo from my 'brifter' and sheared off the rear mudgaurd but was able to fix it at home with cable ties.

Thermal jersey and baselayer have ripped, but I should be able to sew on a badass skull and crossbones patch I acquired some time ago. I'll have one hell of a bruise on my thigh and lower arm has some nasty road rash. Im a bit stiff and sore today, and my arm stings like a female dog, but I'll live.

According to strava I went down at 25mph, must have been over quick but happened in slow motion and had a lot of time to think about how dangerous this was. Luckily the car behind was far enough away to stop safely and stick his hazards on until I got out of the gutter. He stopped with me until he was sure I was ok, top bloke. The road surface on that bend is dead smooth and I think there must be an oil spill. Lesson learnt, and I won't be travelling anywhere near that fast on this section of road again.

Be careful out there people.

Ride in this morning slow and arduous due to thigh bruising, but I'd rather suffer through that than the traffic!


----------



## ianrauk (17 Dec 2014)

sorry to hear that @confusedcyclist , the problem with this type of year when the roads are wet and greasy from overnight rain and/or mist is that spilt diesel which usually dries up becomes very slippery when wet again. Even the smallest patch can send you down.


----------



## Stephen C (17 Dec 2014)

Warm and windy this morning, but had the added excitement of watching a Boeing 777 circle low overhead for about 30 minutes before watching it touch down at Cambridge airport from halfway up the nearby "hill", great sight!


----------



## Turdus philomelos (17 Dec 2014)

Tropical weather for my commute this morning too. I was positively warm under the collar when I arrived at work.

I had my first mechanical failure in a year this morning (chain bounced off). Typically as I was climbing 'the Flints' over to Bo'ness. 

I raised my hand and looked franticly behind, hoping the support vehicle was not too far behind but they must of missed the junction. So I had to flip and fix myself.


----------



## fossyant (17 Dec 2014)

Got to the cycle parking in the car park and the outside door wouldn't open. Tried the handle a few times, then the door was opened from inside. Greeted by two security guards. Apparently the megnetic lock had failed and some thieves had been in and nicked a couple of bikes, one a new £600 Norco hybrid. They had cut through the padlock on a cheap(ish) chain. Those with good locks still had their bikes, good job as there was my bike and a colleagues £2.5k Willier Gran Tourismo. Will send email reminders around tomorrow about using decent locks.

Very wet on the way home. Blasted past quite a few other cyclists on the Fallowfield Loop - it was hissing down and unless you had good lights, you weren't going anywhere fast.

Anyway, smugness soon faded - rear tyre went flat at the same point as last week - again glass from around Sainsburys in studentville Fallowfield.

Limped off the loop to find some light. Got out a brand new conti tube and undid the valve dust cap - out fell the valve core. Argh. Managed to get it back in and tight (should have swapped tube at this point). Out with the gas. Tyre up, unscrew gas, bang, out came the core. Now stuck in the gas adapter, so couldn't re-use until I had pliers. 

Pumped new tube up (by hand oooooh) 

Finally home, checked tyre, nasty gash and tube starting to pop through. New tyres needed.

Must say, I am none too impressed with Conti tubes, thats about the second or third where the core has come out or leaked.


----------



## HLaB (17 Dec 2014)

I was giving some personalised travel planning advice in London yesterday so never cycled but I got back on the bike today, it was just a gentle commute in the mild (11deg), a bit windy but nothing exciting :-)


----------



## Panter (18 Dec 2014)

The roads were busy and aggressive this morning for some strange reason, didn't have any problems myself though. Looks as if the good will is yet to arrive in the South Eastern corner! 
Annoying headwind but no punctures so it was a good run in


----------



## confusedcyclist (18 Dec 2014)

This is why I cycle to work. The lights are green but there's no movement ahead, only break lights. Had to come in the car to deliver some gifts to colleagues and take home a rather bulky secret santa gift. I hope it was worth the drive!


----------



## iggibizzle (18 Dec 2014)

Tasty headwind down blackpool prom today! Slowest I've ever done the commute


----------



## Arjimlad (18 Dec 2014)

Approaching work today and there's a green 206 waiting to turn out of a side road on the right. She has been waiting as a pedestrian crosses the side road.

There are no cars in front or behind of me. So she lurches out just as I am passing, and almost into the side of me.

I shouted "hey hey hey" - she then pulled wide of me. I stopped up the road.

She stopped too & wound down her window. I said "Three seconds - that's all it would have taken - wait three seconds and the road is 100% clear behind me."

She apologised, and went for SMIDSY.

I pointed out the light on my bars and the bright yellow hi-vis jacket I was wearing. I asked what more I could do to get seen. Obviously nowt.

I asked her to drive more carefully in future. I thanked her for apologising. She had a nipper in the car and I hope he wasn't too worried. I don't think I was too shouty but I was a bit shook up and a tad annoyed that she'd not bothered looking properly before pulling out. I think she was looking for cars not for bikes and because she didn't see any cars, went ahead. Hopefully she will keep a better lookout next time.


----------



## Exile (18 Dec 2014)

Starting to think I should've taken the whole week so holiday rather than just Monday and Tuesday. Soaked to the bone (doesn't matter which one, I'm fairly certain they were all wet) and battered by the dictionary definition of a swirling wind. 

Ended up holding the lane most of the way to make sure I had the space to stay safe through the worst of the gusts. Interestingly, I got no hassle from motorists for doing this, and whenever I signalled a lane change I was immediately allowed to move across. 

Whilst this is nice, it's so completely out of character given my usual experiences I fear I may not have made it home safely last night and am now trapped in some sort of purgatory where every driver is so nice and polite that I no longer have anything to mutter about whilst commuting


----------



## glenn forger (18 Dec 2014)

It's Christmas time, drivers are slightly less likely to be not bothered about killing someone.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Dec 2014)

No work today so no commute 

But I did get up at my normal time and have a 50 mile ride before breakfast


----------



## Origamist (18 Dec 2014)

It was very wet and dismal last night so I bailed at Alderley Edge.

This morning it was mild and rainy but the tailwind was great. Annoyingly, I got a puncture a mile or so from work and limped in for the last few minutes of the journey. Will sort it out at lunchtime...

The commute back will be a chore, but as it's the last of 2014, I'll just have to put my head down...


----------



## donnydave (18 Dec 2014)

Yesterday was the first commute after nearly 3 weeks off due to work travel, morning was ok but ye gods the commute home had me completely destroyed. Very slow back to work again this morning, just got no energy at all


----------



## fimm (18 Dec 2014)

Got the big bike out today. I usually think anything over 1h20 is slow. Today I took 1h35 (admitedly with a bit of a wait at the level crossing). I'm blaming the headwind. Hopefully getting home should be easier.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (18 Dec 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> No work today so no commute
> 
> But I did get up at my normal time and have a 50 mile ride before breakfast


Boom, that's how you do it!


----------



## summerdays (18 Dec 2014)

Oh it was windy today, I haven't looked yet to see how it affected my speed today! Other than getting the tunnel diversion wrong AGAIN! (Joined and then left the main road to avoid tack alley only to find I hadn't! So walked it past the tacks! 

Last commute of 2014 though probably not the last time on the bike unless it remains this windy!


----------



## young Ed (18 Dec 2014)

glenn forger said:


> It's Christmas time, drivers are slightly less likely to be not bothered about killing someone.


not at all, i'm only just alive here!
i reckon they see me on my fit commuter and decide i need a better bike for xmas so see if they can write it off for me 

todays commute home was full of pissing off drivers! first one was about 100m from the A road they could overtake on and i was riding about 13mph towards it on the small country back road i was on with said driver behind me and as he couldn't he couldn't overtake me and i couldn't/didn't pull over and off the road into thick mud for him he resorted to tyre hugging and tooting his very loud horn in my ear so that i was tempted to simply stop dead in the road and just stand there in the middle of the road blocking him!

second one was just as i was about to climb this ascent on the A road and after this woman had been stuck behind me for maybe 3 seconds decided to pull out so that her car had the white lines running straight in between the middle of here wheels but didn't overtake as it was a blind corner and then when she did finally overtake she wound down the passenger window and leaned across from the passenger side to shout something about my lights( was running a cheap red flashing led light on the back and one of these on full on the front



) both working and the front one angled down at the ground maybe 5-10m ahead of me
don't think the rear one was obscured by saddle or front battery pack

so all i can think she was saying shouting was 'nice lights, where do you get them?'! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (18 Dec 2014)

oh and of course a few drivers that required the finger and profuse swearing!
Cheers Ed


----------



## summerdays (18 Dec 2014)

Ok just looked at my Strava for today and on the way home I achieved 3 PR's and 2 second bests, so the wind must have actually helped on some segments!!  ( even if it was wind assisted).


----------



## paul04 (18 Dec 2014)

Dam body clock, off work and a chance to stay in bed, but the body clock had other ideas, wide awake at 5.30am


----------



## Turdus philomelos (18 Dec 2014)

Can't quite understand the BBC's rain drop symbols depicting rain. 
This morning at 0700, website illustrated one rain drop. Fine I thinks, no need for full wet regalia . 

Wrong!!! 
Just tuned the corner out the village and it pelted down.


----------



## hennbell (18 Dec 2014)

I was run off the road by a semi hauling a tandem, HGV with double trailer. The SOB did it purposefully. He gave me the cyclist should ride on the shoulder BS, and that he gave me lots of room when passing. I try not to react to this stuff, but this was very close with a very big vehicle.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (18 Dec 2014)

paul04 said:


> Dam body clock, off work and a chance to stay in bed, but the body clock had other ideas, wide awake at 5.30am


You may hopefully catch a bout of the SuperSuperLeeds over the next day or two... I hope it's contagious...


----------



## DCLane (18 Dec 2014)

Wet.

Otherwise boring ... apart from nearly being taken out by a RLJ'ing Ninja


----------



## 400bhp (18 Dec 2014)

I had a cyclist pull out on me this morning. It was actually quite funny as he clearly looked at me, but went anyway. He said sorry as I passed him=I said "don't worry about it". It was just nice to have a fellow roadie going the same way as me for about half a mile.

I also had a bit of a one way chat with a young chap on a BSO who I pass every other day on the back lanes. He doesn't run lights. Decided to have a word this morning, just told him that he should get some because the courts are laying some blame on cyclists when there's an accident and they have no lights. I got no response from him, at all.

Have been feeling proper rough for the last 3 days, so I decided to WFH yesterday. Felt like I needed to go into the office today so took it v steady on the bike.

Bl00dy warm today - c. 13 deg.


----------



## I like Skol (18 Dec 2014)

400bhp said:


> Bl00dy warm today - c. 13 deg.


Yep, it was lovely warm as I left work this morning, and dry too....... for about 2 miles then lashed it down 

I got an overpowering smell of raw diesel at one point during the ride which always worries me when on 2 wheels but this morning was particularly bad as I happened to be plummeting down the Bredbury curves in the pouring rain at the time. A slide out on one of those corners would have seen me crossing the central line into the continuous line of backed up traffic crawling the other way


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (19 Dec 2014)

@I like Skol Are the Bredbury curves the road between Bredbury and Denton?


----------



## I like Skol (19 Dec 2014)

Martin Archer said:


> @I like Skol Are the Bredbury curves the road between Bredbury and Denton?


Yes, the drop from the bread bakery down to Haughton Dale.


----------



## DWiggy (19 Dec 2014)

Last commute of 2014 yesterday, picked up today as 1/2 then pub  

Stats for this year 5453miles & 348,845ft climbing & 506 rides...happy with that!


----------



## ianrauk (19 Dec 2014)

Another very warm morning 12C at 7.30am, so a change to the windcheater and a pair of fingerless gloves. Took one step out of the door just as the mother of all cloudbursts hit, and I mean heavy. So thought bugger it, took bike back indoors to wait for it to pass. Had another cuppa tea whilst waiting. 20 minutes later I was back out of the door hitting the now very wet roads. Too late for the extended commute so thought it best to hit the quick direct route. Which does make a nice change as it's near enough 12 miles all downhill/flat.
Only downside was that there was a heck of a lot of standing water and kept getting hit by spray from cars and lorries, yuk. My bike is now a complete and utter filthpig.

So I left home later, took the quick route and got to work earlier... oh well. It's nice and blue sky out now.


----------



## Panter (19 Dec 2014)

Nasty headwind again this morning but at least it was dry, I thought to myself as I set off.
And then the sky got Blacker and blacker.
At the point it was nearly dark again the first heavy spots of rain fell.
Bugger, thought I.
And then, it came, the monsoon. I did think about stopping to put a jacket on but by the time I'd thought about it I was completely saturated so just plodded on with it. Luckily the rain was so heavy that it seemed to stop the wind in its tracks so I was able to wheeze into work at a reasonable pace towards coffee and a warm dry room.


----------



## confusedcyclist (19 Dec 2014)

Soreness from my crash earlier in the week is easing up and I can get about without hobbling.

Sunny commute in and even had a fellow biker travelling in the same directions, most unusual for my neck of the woods. He would fall behind for 5-10 minutes at a time then reappear behind me as I was waiting at lights. Presumably he doesn't like hills as much as me. I was getting excited about having a friend for my commute, but then I got stuck at some reds with an induction loop. He jumped them immediately, I waited for 2 cycles of the lights which normally is enough, but today they didn't trigger so I couldn't catch him up and show him the error of his 'RLJ'ing ways'.

Waaa!


----------



## Exile (19 Dec 2014)

Disregard my previous concern about being in purgatory, turns out I was just having a good morning yesterday. On the way home a black cab passed me with inches to spare despite having a whole empty lane, and a car pulled out of a side road after totally misjudging my speed. Much muttered swearing followed both events, restoring balance to my universe.

This morning it was just back to being wet and windy. Tried hiding in the drops but even that wasn't enough to keep me from being battered by a constant headwind. Horrible. Still, at least it's the weekend tomorrow, and only two more commuting days this year after that!


----------



## apb (19 Dec 2014)

Had the work Christmas party last night. I feel really terrible. i made it the 6 miles to work, barely.

time to book a meeting room and fall asleep.


----------



## Ganymede (19 Dec 2014)

hennbell said:


> I was run off the road by a semi hauling a tandem, HGV with double trailer. The SOB did it purposefully. He gave me the cyclist should ride on the shoulder BS, and that he gave me lots of room when passing. I try not to react to this stuff, but this was very close with a very big vehicle.


Horrible. I was going to "like" your post but that seemed inappropriate...


----------



## iggibizzle (19 Dec 2014)

Even windier today. The giant spoons a good measure of the crosswind!





South pier shrouded in spray 





And unfortunately brought this along with it. Didn't last long though


----------



## markharry66 (19 Dec 2014)

Dangerous drive in this morning lots of Nobbers about. One had no lights on pulled out from right and decided to push me into the kerb without realising I was there. The proceeded to add insult to injury by trying to over take on a traffic island what a nobber. Rest of ride in normal close over takes, buses being dickheads. Just glad to be alive.


----------



## andyfraser (19 Dec 2014)

I had a dustcart try to overtake at the top of a downhill section. He seemed to take ages to actually get passed but wasn't going to back down, even when there was traffic coming from the opposite direction. I ended up slowing down so he could get passed at which point he pulled over right in front of me. What really annoyed me was by the time we were half way down the slope I was doing 30 and catching him up!


----------



## iggibizzle (19 Dec 2014)

Get that all the time with cars. Can hear the engine being thrashed to try overtake me, then immediately signal left to turn up a road or park up kerb. Idiots.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (19 Dec 2014)

Tough ride in this morning. 3 trips back in the house, once as I forgot to put the bins out, once to drop a layer and once because the zip on my saddle bag decided to fail. Didn't give me the best of starts, then into a westerly wind made it a bit of a grind. 4 days left of riding in 2014, had a pretty lousy December mileage wise compared to all other months too.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (19 Dec 2014)

Best ride in for months today
Tail wind all the way, saved 10 mins and only 1 red light to stop at 

And it's Friday!!'


----------



## Gains84 (19 Dec 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Best ride in for months today
> Tail wind all the way, saved 10 mins and only 1 red light to stop at
> 
> And it's Friday!!'


 
Quick, buy a lottery ticket!!!!


----------



## summerdays (19 Dec 2014)

Nice ride in the sunshine just doing a Christmas card drop! Though it was cooler than yesterday!


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Dec 2014)

A veritable cluster of morons this morning. Young lass overtaking me into the path of oncoming, alarmed, braking, hooting traffic, who turned out to have her phone in her lap and an enormous coffee in one hand. Bless !

Then Captain Stupid texting merrily away whilst pulling away from the lights.

Joy to the world...


----------



## andyfraser (19 Dec 2014)

iggibizzle said:


> Get that all the time with cars. Can hear the engine being thrashed to try overtake me, then immediately signal left to turn up a road or park up kerb. Idiots.


I had one drop back for the first time a couple of weeks ago. He got along side on a fast, fairly blind and bendy bit of road and was probably surprised to find a car coming straight at him!


----------



## fimm (19 Dec 2014)

Chap pulled out of a side road to turn right, close in front of me this morning. Granted I was flogging into a headwind so didn't actually have to slow down for him, but he had to rev and push it to get out. I looked over my shoulder and there was nothing behind me, he'd have had plenty of time to get out. Woman at the side of the road gave me that circular motion by the side of her head (I hadn't see it ofr years). I assume she was commenting on his driving and not my choice to cycle!


----------



## young Ed (19 Dec 2014)

paul04 said:


> Dam body clock, off work and a chance to stay in bed, but the body clock had other ideas, wide awake at 5.30am


when i start work at this dairy i will be up at about 04:30 or 04:00 every day 
Cheers Ed


----------



## Glow worm (19 Dec 2014)

Relieved to have made it home safely tonight for my last commute of the year, as was worried about pished up drivers weaving their merry way home from the office party. It was fine thankfully, quite quiet in fact and a nice tail wind as a bonus.

Going in earlier was different. Just when you think you've seen every dumb thing drivers can pull off, they surprise you by doing something even dumber. Had an attempted rat running half- wit trying to drive through this ped/ cycle tunnel (below) under the A14 at Quy. They'd got themselves completely stuck, which was amusing if slightly annoying. You do wonder how these boneheads manage to wipe their own ar$es let alone drive a car!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (19 Dec 2014)

Glow worm said:


> Relieved to have made it home safely tonight for my last commute of the year, as was worried about pished up drivers weaving their merry way home from the office party. It was fine thankfully, quite quiet in fact and a nice tail wind as a bonus.
> 
> Going in earlier was different. Just when you think you've seen every dumb thing drivers can pull off, they surprise you by doing something even dumber. Had an attempted rat running half- wit trying to drive through this ped/ cycle tunnel (below) under the A14 at Quy. They'd got themselves completely stuck, which was amusing if slightly annoying. You do wonder how these boneheads manage to wipe their own ar$es let alone drive a car!
> 
> View attachment 74749




Been under there a few times!
Its a small world!


----------



## fossyant (19 Dec 2014)

Decided to finish a day early, so Thursday was my last commute. Escalated from the theft on Wednesday. Spoke to security and found out the thieves had actually gone in via the internal door, not the broken external one. The magnetic lock wasn't strong, so they just tugged the door. The security guard showed me. Three of us then wheeled the bikes in via the delivery entrance and mine sat by my desk.

The facilities manager wasn't happy, but when I told him the parking wasn't fit for purpose, he shut up. There were three full bikes and two folders in by then. Fortunately, there was bugger all he could do to me.

Decided to take today off, couldn't be bothered with the hassle. Went and picked up new tyres from Halfords. God Durano Pluss tyres are much heavier than Mich Pro 4 Endurance. Should be the end to punctures.


----------



## andyfraser (19 Dec 2014)

I had another one on the way home tonight. I'm on the fast, down hill, twisty turny blind bit doing nearly 30 mph (the speed limit on that section) when a BMW comes round me causing the oncoming car to have to virtually stop. The BMW moron then slows right down! I had to follow him for half a mile. I wish I'd had the opportunity to pass him but it's all narrow bits, roundabouts and junctions after that bit.


----------



## iggibizzle (20 Dec 2014)

Surf is up today!!

Got a soaking taking pics


----------



## confusedcyclist (22 Dec 2014)

Awful weather, missus CC made me drive in. Didn't fancy dying on my last commute of the year either really. I did want to cycle, but as I stepped out the door in my cycling clobber my foot was blown side ways. No thank you, quick change and off in the car.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (22 Dec 2014)

Dry roads.
Tail wind
Mild
Few cars
Nearly taken out by a mini, changing lanes at the last minute

What's not to love about commuting by bike


----------



## Panter (22 Dec 2014)

Sodding ferocious headwind again! Thought the roads would be quiet as well this week but still busy.


----------



## iggibizzle (22 Dec 2014)

That wind on blackpool front was unbearable today. Somehow managed it yesterday with a stinkin hangover. Had to weave down roads just off it to escape the worst of it. Doesn't help my elswick only has a single big chainring too. Could have done with a small one at times!


----------



## ianrauk (22 Dec 2014)

Wind wasn't too bad in SE London this morning, a few gusts and a headwind sometimes but nothing too taxing. Was very dark when I left at 7.30am though. Nice to ride in with very little traffic on the road. Bleedin' warm too. Only had a this LS jersey and a Windcheater on and I was sweating buckets. 

On the A21 met up with a fellow all year rounder who has a fair lick on him. We shared the lead and bombed along at a fair old pace which helped raise the average a bit. Always nice to share the load.


----------



## andyfraser (22 Dec 2014)

It didn't seem too bad when I left. I left on time and was planning a gentle ride in. It was mild and blowy but not too bad. 1.5 miles in I remembered I'd forgotten my work trousers. Turned for home. There was a tail wind so it didn't take long to get home. Getting going again was a struggle though. The second half of my journey was into some very strong wind. I nearly stopped a few times, the wind was that strong. I made it to the office 20 minutes late and sweating profusely.


----------



## Ciar (22 Dec 2014)

nothing to really describe on my ride apart from headwind!


----------



## Arjimlad (22 Dec 2014)

Glow worm said:


> Relieved to have made it home safely tonight for my last commute of the year, as was worried about pished up drivers weaving their merry way home from the office party. It was fine thankfully, quite quiet in fact and a nice tail wind as a bonus.
> 
> Going in earlier was different. Just when you think you've seen every dumb thing drivers can pull off, they surprise you by doing something even dumber. Had an attempted rat running half- wit trying to drive through this ped/ cycle tunnel (below) under the A14 at Quy. They'd got themselves completely stuck, which was amusing if slightly annoying. You do wonder how these boneheads manage to wipe their own ar$es let alone drive a car!
> 
> View attachment 74749




Drive through that ? Staggeringly daft but would have made a great picture.


----------



## Glow worm (22 Dec 2014)

Arjimlad said:


> Drive through that ? Staggeringly daft but would have made a great picture.



It was the other end of the tunnel they were attempting to drive through but the Google Streetview folks, perhaps understandably, had not pictured that end as its a cycle path. It has a kind of short dog legged approach and the driver had wedged their car in the dog legged bit and was performing a 486 point turn to extricate herself. Remarkable really!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (22 Dec 2014)

'Twas a little blustery to say the least but nice and mild with it. Had a spin out on the bestie which was more fun than the hack, made for a commute that flew by.


----------



## glenn forger (22 Dec 2014)

Blimming windy but so mild!


----------



## dave r (22 Dec 2014)

Warm and windy, took 35 minutes into the wind for the 6.5 miles home, it normally takes 25 minutes.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (22 Dec 2014)

Had a puncture as well this morning about 3 mins fro work, so just walked it, but the tube was grazed, where the leak was, not a hole as such but a graze, very stramge...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Dec 2014)

That wind today was mental. That has to be the biggest disadvantage of extending the commute, you always hit the headwind both ways.


----------



## Biscuit (22 Dec 2014)

Bimbling along into the wind on the 505 cycleway this morning. As I crested the 'hill', big gust of wind and momentarily stopped, track standing, until the wind died down. 

That's never happened before.....got to do it all again tommorrow.


----------



## Exile (22 Dec 2014)

Another day of riding into the wind going to work, getting a gentle shove on the way home, and being drenched headed both ways. Stuck in that awkward situation where if I wear the waterproof jacket I overheat, but if I don't I get soaked and chilled to the bone. Catch 22. Tomorrow will be my last commute of the year, and looking at the forecast it stands to be an almost exact copy of today.


----------



## Lisat (22 Dec 2014)

Stopped at the shops on the way home and when I came out my bike had been nicked.
It was my old shopper that I have had for a number of years and I had been meaning to put it on gumtree but that option has been taken from me.
Really annoyed and sad


----------



## I like Skol (23 Dec 2014)

Just rode home from work and it was freakishly warm. I set off for the 11 miles at 1.30am in just shorts and a light fleece and to be honest that was a bit too much. I almost stopped halfway to peel off the fleece but decided that would be a mad thing to do in the middle of the night towards the end of December. It was a complete contrast to the trip in to work earlier in the evening which was a full-on wet weather gear ride with water dripping from every point 

Part way home I encountered a rather fluffy, healthy looking urban fox. It was just about to stroll out into the road when we saw each other. The fox just leaned back and stood cockily watching me ride by, not 5ft away. Otherwise the roads were almost deserted and there was a delicious tailwind nearly the whole way home


----------



## Panter (23 Dec 2014)

Lisat said:


> Stopped at the shops on the way home and when I came out my bike had been nicked.
> It was my old shopper that I have had for a number of years and I had been meaning to put it on gumtree but that option has been taken from me.
> Really annoyed and sad



Gits. Really sorry to hear that  


Howling headwind again, but luckily it's forecast to swing round this afternoon so should be able to enjoy it all over again on the way home!


----------



## andyfraser (23 Dec 2014)

There were a lot of impatient people and a lot of close passes this morning. One guy overtook very close coming off of a roundabout and got the finger. I wish there was a way to get a message to these guys that they're endangering someone's life, especially when it's this close to Christmas and there's already been so much tragedy this week.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (23 Dec 2014)

Great ride in this morning, mild, blustery with dry roads. Got to the west turn 10 miles in then into the sharp wind all the way. Didn't mind though, up a gear and span into it giving the legs a good turn. Averaged just under 20 mph too so happy days!


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (23 Dec 2014)

Heart in mouth moment - saw an oncoming bus stopped right before the tram stop up ahead. That's not where they stop so either breakdown or accident, then saw yellow laid on the floor. Perspective from distance looked like a cyclist under the bus, but he got up as I approached. Come off on the tram tracks, bike and rider seemed to be unhurt.


----------



## Ganymede (23 Dec 2014)

Lisat said:


> Stopped at the shops on the way home and when I came out my bike had been nicked.
> It was my old shopper that I have had for a number of years and I had been meaning to put it on gumtree but that option has been taken from me.
> Really annoyed and sad


That's awful. Really sorry to hear it.


----------



## iggibizzle (23 Dec 2014)

Headwind Headwind Headwind. Every bloody Mornin  just gotta power through it.


----------



## DCLane (23 Dec 2014)

Still windy; I took the newly acquired retro GT Timberline MTB yesterday and stayed on it today.

It rides pretty well for a bike that's about 25 years old!


----------



## donnydave (23 Dec 2014)

crikey, unpredictable blustery wind this morning. Some times its helping so you click up a few gears, then it changes its mind and suddenly your grinding away and have to drop back down again. Last cycle commute of the year, tomorrow is half day at work basically for tea, biscuits, cake and a raffle so I think inappropriate silly sports car will be deployed


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Dec 2014)

Arjimlad said:


> Riding home last Friday, I found a Jaguar X-type doing a 3-point turn on a quiet residential street and I stopped whilst he did so. A Porsche coming the other way pushed past with a beep. The Jag then reversed his car into a parked Volvo 4WD before parking up.
> 
> As the driver was just sat in the car I went over & told him he had hit the Volvo. He feigned unawareness.
> 
> ...



I've had a call from the Police to give a written statement about this incident. I guess the Jag driver is trying to dodge a charge of leaving the scene of an accident !


----------



## dave r (23 Dec 2014)

Last commute of 2014 today, lovely ride in, dry with a strong tail wind, not so nice riding home, a grovel into the wind but at least the rain held off.


----------



## andyfraser (23 Dec 2014)

It was my last commute too today. I left a little early and cycled home in daylight for once, or what was left of the daylight. Indicators were tonight's issue, or rather, drivers not knowing how to use indicators. I had to stop twice when I didn't need to because drivers either don't use their indicators or used them too late.


----------



## iggibizzle (23 Dec 2014)

Nearly flattened by an oncoming police car deciding to fly down the outside of a queue of traffic. Luckily he saw me as I'd only managed to half mount the curb!!


----------



## DCLane (23 Dec 2014)

Very close pass from an Arriva bus ( YJ08 EES ) - I beat the bus to the local bus station and reported the driver to his supervisor.

Otherwise a quiet commute on the GT Timberline MTB. It's fairly slow but gets there, a bit like me really.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Dec 2014)

Very windy again, but very mild. Forecast is for the wind to drop but also to get colder, two commuting days left this year now, should break 15,000 commuting miles tomorrow.


----------



## Black Country Ste (23 Dec 2014)

A searing headache, a punishment pass in between pinch points for taking the lane and another tailgater for not riding in potholes. Last commute of the year; I'm in the car tomorrow with things to carry. Then I'm doing a 25-mile shopping trip by bike.


----------



## Panter (24 Dec 2014)

Left early this morning (couldn't sleep) so the roads were nice and quiet. Strong headwind again, and loaded with rain, but after the fun I had with it on the way home last night I'll forgive it that


----------



## iggibizzle (24 Dec 2014)

This is how I tell what the commute has got in store wind wise. Although you can't see them clearly in pic. I just see which way the seagulls are gliding. Thats facing due west. And it's a crosswind hammering from that direction. Hallelujah it's not in my face today. Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (24 Dec 2014)

Suffered from sticky mattress syndrome this morning and didn't rise until 06:20. That put the 26 miler out of the question so opted for a quick 15. Gave a tow to a guy this morning, I was expecting him to come past at some point as he looked a bit of a racer, pity he didn't we could of had some fun! Have just one more commute after today so I'll make the most of that. Really enjoyed my riding this year, next year should be equally enjoyable. Merry Christmas fellow commuter's!


----------



## MichaelO (24 Dec 2014)

The odd shower & blustery, but the roads into London were deserted. An enjoyable Christmas Eve 20 mile commute


----------



## ianrauk (24 Dec 2014)

Damn, you lucky commuters. No more commutes for me this week. Back on the bike next Monday and Tuesday. Just love these empty London roads.


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Dec 2014)

Got out at 7.40 this morning for an extended ride of 15 miles heading north through Tytherington towards Milbury Heath then back down the A38.

Dark clouds were scudding eastwards with clear skies taking over as day broke.

The lanes were wet and muddy, and brakes got dirty quickly so babywipes will be employed when I get home, but it was a refreshing and enjoyable rural cycle. Have missed riding the past 2 days due to family illness. Half day today so I might be able to fit 10 miles in on the way home as well.


----------



## summerdays (24 Dec 2014)

Arjimlad said:


> Got out at 7.40 this morning for an extended ride of 15 miles heading north through Tytherington towards Milbury Heath then back down the A38.
> 
> Dark clouds were scudding eastwards with clear skies taking over as day broke.
> 
> The lanes were wet and muddy, and brakes got dirty quickly so babywipes will be employed when I get home, but it was a refreshing and enjoyable rural cycle. Have missed riding the past 2 days due to family illness. Half day today so I might be able to fit 10 miles in on the way home as well.


That's where the garden centre where I got my Christmas tree from is! (Not by bike!!!)


----------



## Biscuit (24 Dec 2014)

Minor problem this morning. Work colleague returns MTB borrowed last week. So had two bikes at work last night. Rode one home yesterday. This morning got the bus to nearest point to work and ran to work with a small rucksack. 

Running fit is NOT the same as cycling fit!!

Feeling


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Dec 2014)

It also has a branch of Mountain Warehouse where I bought my waterproof cycling jacket. It's a nice ride out there along the lanes, with a nifty little climb up.


----------



## Panter (24 Dec 2014)

Shortly to set off for the last commute home of 2014 (hopefully!!) 
Merry Christmas to all my fellow commuters, hope you all have a wonderful time 
(Listen to me, been cycle commuting for all of 5 minutes!! Still, enjoying every second, sort of... )


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (24 Dec 2014)

Lovely tail wind going in today, deserted everywhere.
Brutal head wind coming home! real ball breaker!!!


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (24 Dec 2014)

Last commute home before Christmas....and the spirit of Christmas was truly there to be seen. Cut up, brake tested and physically threatened by a 4x4 that previously just shoved through a red light pushing pedestrians crossing on a green man out of the way. And a girl emptying her guts on the pavement.

My sympathies though for poor Chris Rea, still top to toe in tailbacks, been stuck there since at least the end of October! Should have got on the bike, Chris


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (24 Dec 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Lovely tail wind going in today, deserted everywhere.
> Brutal head wind coming home! real ball breaker!!!


+1

Up one of Sheffield's steeper hills with two straining panniers of booze, cat food and assorted Xmas stuff on top of a normal food shop


----------



## iggibizzle (24 Dec 2014)

Just about to set off home. Freezing headwind. But hopefully the roads will be nice and quiet. Probably not tho!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Dec 2014)

Left work two hours earlier than normal so got an extended ride home. Got well and truly scalped by a roadie


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (24 Dec 2014)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> +1
> 
> Up one of Sheffield's steeper hills with two straining panniers of booze, cat food and assorted Xmas stuff on top of a normal food shop


I wonder what hill that would be, coming from Sheffield, spent a few summer commuting to work by bike, down to old Manpower Services Building at the bottom of the moor.
I really do miss hills.


----------



## Ganymede (24 Dec 2014)

Panter said:


> Shortly to set off for the last commute home of 2014 (hopefully!!)
> Merry Christmas to all my fellow commuters, hope you all have a wonderful time
> (Listen to me, been cycle commuting for all of 5 minutes!! Still, enjoying every second, sort of... )


You're on the team, champ!

Happy Christmas to all!!


----------



## DCLane (24 Dec 2014)

Set off early and decided to go the long way home - and take the same route as I'd done last Christmas.

Into a headwind until half-way then a partial tailwind: http://www.strava.com/activities/232468210

27 miles done and home with quiet roads and greenway.


----------



## clid61 (27 Dec 2014)

That was a scary commute in, knew I should have taken the ice bike !


----------



## iggibizzle (27 Dec 2014)

No ice here. Just lots of rain and standing water. At least the wind has dropped !


----------



## clid61 (27 Dec 2014)

dug the butlerr out with marathon winter spiked tyress and flat pedals for sunday commute , tonight rode gingerly to upholland station and got last train from there into Wigan . Full on ice speedway in morning lol !!!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (29 Dec 2014)

Fell off going round a right hand turn into the Busway at St Ives on the way to work, but got up and back on, although the car behind suddenly decided to take it slow.
I knew it was tricky and knew to slow down but it still went underneath me.
Luckily I landed straight down on my right side and did not slide, so the bkes okay and the lycra is not ripped.
My wrist, shoulder and thigh are knackered though!


----------



## confusedcyclist (29 Dec 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Fell off going round a right hand turn into the Busway at St Ives on the way to work, but got up and back on, although the car behind suddenly decided to take it slow.
> I knew it was tricky and knew to slow down but it still went underneath me.
> Luckily I landed straight down on my right side and did not slide, so the bkes okay and the lycra is not ripped.
> My wrist, shoulder and thigh are knackered though!


Ouch, GWS.

My winter hack is still in bits after a post-turkey fettle. Need new disc pads and cables, so drove in again today. No chance I would have made it in event free anyway, I slipped on my own front step! It's getting milder round my part later in the week, so hopefully I can get out on the road bike soon.


----------



## iggibizzle (29 Dec 2014)

Got the bus today after an off yesterday going in a straight line! Few cuts and bruises were only damage, but not worth risking it happening again today!


----------



## Gez73 (29 Dec 2014)

No issues at six this morning although the fog was thick in places. Roads not too bad even though it's a fairly traffic free route. Will take it easy home later too. Take care everyone. Gez


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Dec 2014)

I am out on my scooter now. It is easier to manage on icy roads, easier to hop off and walk round bad patches. I am still making an average of 15kph. Lovely, sunny weather but below freezing.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (29 Dec 2014)

Well the shoulder and wrist got steadily worse all day.
Bloody agony.
Then puncture on way home to just top it all off.


----------



## paul04 (30 Dec 2014)

Glad I was not at work yesterday, a walk to the local shop was bad enough, just trying to stay on my feet was a challenge, with the frost/ice


----------



## confusedcyclist (30 Dec 2014)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Well the shoulder and wrist got steadily worse all day.
> Bloody agony.
> Then puncture on way home to just top it all off.


It always gets worse before it gets better!


----------



## Gains84 (30 Dec 2014)

Having fallen off a couple of times early this year on ice and the roads around here being so hit and miss ive skipped commuting on the bike much to my own shame! Discretion being the better part of valour or some such - live to fight another day hopefully, does however mean ive missed beating last years mileage!boooo

GWS Kev btw!


----------



## iggibizzle (30 Dec 2014)

All back to normal today. No frost at all.


----------



## fimm (30 Dec 2014)

Yesterday I spotted a roadie with a very bright front light coming the other way & we shouted Hello at one another. Today he pulled over and stopped me for a chat, mostly about the Brompton. He said that one of his colleagues refers to me as the Wicked Witch of the West as I cycle along in my long black coat!!


----------



## potsy (30 Dec 2014)

Cold, that is all 

First cycle commute for 5 weeks, it wasn't pretty  
New Nightvisios Evo made it's debut and was very good, the little built in light came in handy as unbeknown to me my rear light's battery died some time during the ride, only realised when I pulled up in the bike rack


----------



## Ganymede (30 Dec 2014)

fimm said:


> He said that one of his colleagues refers to me as the Wicked Witch of the West as I cycle along in my long black coat!!


Now that is pretty cool...


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (30 Dec 2014)

Well just to add to my bad week
2 punctures this morning
No More guided busway until I fit the new tyres on Thursday

Bloody nightmare this week


----------



## I like Skol (30 Dec 2014)

potsy said:


> Cold, that is all
> 
> First cycle commute for 5 weeks, it wasn't pretty
> New Nightvisios Evo made it's debut and was very good, the little built in light came in handy as unbeknown to me my rear light's battery died some time during the ride, only realised when I pulled up in the bike rack


 Have you got spares? I have some AAAs charged up and ready to go if you need them


----------



## potsy (30 Dec 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Have you got spares? I have some AAAs charged up and ready to go if you need them


Yeah put my spare on, thanks though


----------



## fimm (30 Dec 2014)

Ganymede said:


> Now that is pretty cool...


The coat came before the cycling, I have to admit. If/when I replace it I think I'll go for something a bit shorter (this one is calf-length). I quite like looking like I just dropped in from Amsterdam, I must admit.

I don't _cycle_ like I just dropped in from Amsterdam, mind you. Not on a 40mph road with pinch points, I don't...


----------



## John_S (30 Dec 2014)

It was pretty cold today although living in the east of England the weather for me isn’t half as bad as it seems for a lot of the rest of the country. Just before leaving the house I had a look at the phone weather app which said the temperature was minus 2C but with wind chill the app said it would feel like minus 5C.

I started my commute with a SMIDSY within about 2 minutes of leaving home which was a good start to todays commute.

I was cycling along a main road and a driver pulled out of a side road into my lane and drove straight at me coming within a whisker of taking me straight off. As usual the fact that I was wearing high viz and had two lights on my bike both front & rear as well as a helmet light made no difference whatsoever because if they don’t see you the fact that you’re lit up like the star ship enterprise doesn’t make any difference.

To be fair for once instead of driving straight off the driver did stop when I shouted at them. They stopped and wound down their passenger side window and then apologised saying that they hadn’t seen me at all. To be fair the frustrating thing is I’m not surprised that they didn’t see me because despite clearing their windscreen of ice they’d not cleared any of their side windows so their visibility will have been severely impaired.

Despite todays SMIDSY if I can make it through tonights commute home as well as tomorrow I’ll consider it a fairly successful 2014 commuting on my bike. Having cycled for over 25 years as a leisure cyclist, unless you count commuting to & from school which I did on my bike, this year is the first time that I’ve been a regular commuter by bike. Prior to that it was cycling purely for pleasure with mountain biking in my younger days followed by road cycling later on but it’s just been on my mountain bike which was then replaced by a Trek 7.1FX hybrid that I bought from a friend when they emigrated. It’s the Trek that I use on my 20 mile round trip commute.

Up until the middle of July I lived over 60 miles away from work and so I did that by train followed by a walk. However having moved to about ten miles away from work I’m now commuting by bike 3 days a week because on the other 2 days I take my son to nursery on the bus. Having not really thought about mileage I’ve now realised that by the time I complete tomorrows commute I will have clocked up just over a 1,000 miles in 2014 which I’m happy with having only started commuting at the end of July.

Having started commuting I have noticed quite a difference when compared to my previous cycling for pleasure only. When on my own leisure rides I pick what I think are pretty nice routes and they generally stay away from major & busy roads.

Now that I’m commuting due to necessities of getting to work I have to use busy commuter roads with a mix of rural & urban including some A roads. I find that at the busy commuting times when roads are heavily congested there are a significant number of drivers whether it’s cars, lorries, buses, taxis etc. who have no patience whatsoever for cyclists being on the road. On an almost daily basis there are drivers who cut me up, try to squeeze past me & push me onto the curb, honk horns at me when I’ve done nothing wrong and generally perform aggressive & dangerous manoeuvers. This isn’t something that I’d generally experienced before but seems to be part of my average commute now that I’m using the main roads used by commuting traffic at busy times of the day. This has had an impact of my enjoyment on the bike during the commute when compared to a leisure ride however as not dampened my enthusiasm to continue commuting by bike in 2015.

Having been using the Trek 7.1FX that I’d bought from a friend who is a lot taller than me I’m going to look at buying a new bike in 2015 for my year round commute and I’ve narrowed it down to one of the following two.

Cube Travel SL RF
http://www.cube.eu/uk/bikes/tour/travel/cube-travel-sl-rf-anthrazit-green-2015/

VSF Fahrradmanufaktur T-500 (not the step through version in the photo)
http://www.fahrradmanufaktur.de/katalog/trekking?product_id=673

However in the meantime despite not being the ideal fit the Trek is still serving me pretty well given that it had had a hard life before I got it.

Thanks to everyone on this forum because the things that I’ve read whether it’s just general posts about peoples daily commutes or more specific tips and advice they’ve all been invaluable info for me now that I’m commuting.

Happy New Year to everyone and hope that everyone has a good 2015 on the bike.

John

p.s. now that I’ve looked back sorry for the long post!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (30 Dec 2014)

No puncture 
What a relief


----------



## Lisat (30 Dec 2014)

2nd day back commuting after 3 week layoff. Cold and frosty but very beautiful. Lots of photographers out on the beach for the sunrise.


----------



## potsy (30 Dec 2014)

Well, after my rear light's battery dying on the way in it was the front that died on the way home, one minute battery appeared to have plenty of life and the next total blackout, not sure if the light was faulty or the battery 
Fortunately like the good boy scout I am there was a backup plan and the 500 lumen Moon had to be switched on.

Got home and the light was still dead, plugged the battery from my other light in and all appears fine so it looks like a dodgy battery pack , that's what you get with the cheapo Chinese lights I suppose.

Pleased to have completed my first commute for 5 weeks, need to make it a bit more regular now to regain some of my fitness.


----------



## iggibizzle (31 Dec 2014)

Zero ice this morning, although with the temperature of the wind blowing in my face, I've no idea how!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Dec 2014)

Lots of ice this morning, was brilliant though, whizzing about on the ice tyres at 05:30 in the morning going to work in the freezing cold.  I need to get a life


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Dec 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Lots of ice this morning, was brilliant though, whizzing about on the ice tyres at 05:30 in the morning going to work in the freezing cold.  I need to get a life


Maybe you'll get a life next year. Lol. Remember what you said about doing a bit less cycling and more fishing?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Dec 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Maybe you'll get a life next year. Lol. Remember what you said about doing a bit less cycling and more fishing?



I was speaking to my dad on Sunday about going fishing more next year


----------



## Hacienda71 (31 Dec 2014)

Last commute of the year for me took a longer loop home, as I came through Chelford I saw two cars with hazards on and a cyclist lying in the hedge bike next to him. Luckily he wasn't too badly hurt just winded. He had been knocked into the hedge by a hgv. It could have been far far worse. The driver hadn't stopped but the firm was local so a lady went to the depot half a mile down the road to report the incident. Then another witness came back to say the driver was coming back. As I wasn't a witness and he didn't need an ambulance I wished him well and cycled the last five miles in the rain which had started. 
Oh well another year done.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (31 Dec 2014)

Last commute of the year here too and its been chucking it down, added to which I've had to break the Brompton out of winter hibernation & the gear cable has stretched or given slightly and I had to park up before my steep hill and adjust it to stop it slipping & jumping out of 1st.

Hey ho, roll on half 6 Friday morning.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Dec 2014)

That's me done for the year, ice nearly all gone, if I'm lucky might get a ride on a bike other than the ice bike tomorrow.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (31 Dec 2014)

Thankfully that's the end of my week, as off Friday, so new tyres on later this week, and the spikes on the MTB ready for the worst.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (31 Dec 2014)

You lucky lot having a Christmas commute. Roll on Friday morning @ 06:30. Let the 2015 commutes commence!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (31 Dec 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> That's me done for the year, ice nearly all gone, if I'm lucky might get a ride on a bike other than the ice bike tomorrow.


Top job on a big year for you. Well done chap!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Dec 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Top job on a big year for you. Well done chap!



Thanks, I don't think I will be beating it next year, this year has just been about perfect cycling wise for me.


----------



## MisterStan (31 Dec 2014)

Not logged them yet, but today's commute takes me a mile over my target for the year. 

This morning I felt like Bambi, very tentative to begin with, got into a good rhythm and was sweaty when I got to work!

Early scoot this afternoon, got beeped by a lady in an MPV bug not sure why!

Happy New Year!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (2 Jan 2015)

Pa-Pow! Opening up the 2015 account with an awesome commute. I'd like to thank all of the locals, who this morning stayed in their nice warm beds giving me what was 29 miles of almost traffic free roads. First 10 was steady, next 15 spinning into a constant westerly, then the last 4 cruising on the drops. Loved it, hope I get lots more like today!


----------



## Panter (2 Jan 2015)

Roads were nice and quiet this morning as most people had the sense to take the day off!
Nice, straightforward commute in, I'm glad I kept myself active over the break as my legs feel fine even though they had to deal with lugging in the weight an extra metric ton of mince pies


----------



## potsy (2 Jan 2015)

1st working day of 2015 and I managed to get up early enough to cycle in, windy but warmer than my last ride.
Only saw 1 other cyclist, maybe the ninjas are getting better


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jan 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Pa-Pow! Opening up the 2015 account with an awesome commute. I'd like to thank all of the locals, who this morning stayed in their nice warm beds giving me what was 29 miles of almost traffic free roads. First 10 was steady, next 15 spinning into a constant westerly, then the last 4 cruising on the drops. Loved it, hope I get lots more like today!



Similar here, very quiet on the roads, so I might have got carried away and arrived at work later than usual, good job there is hardly anyone in


----------



## I like Skol (2 Jan 2015)

Lay in bed much of the night listening to the wind trying to rip the roof off the house! I wasn't surprised to be faced with a pretty gusty headwind for most of the ride to work. Despite this, and the overdose of chocolates and mince pies over the last few weeks, still managed a respectable 16.3mph ave on the way to work. If the wind keeps up I may be able to improve that a little on the way home tonight.....


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (2 Jan 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Similar here, very quiet on the roads, so I might have got carried away and arrived at work later than usual, good job there is hardly anyone in


So you've already overtaken me in the MyCyclingLog Stakes? 

It's wonderful today, no one else in the office, Vic Pendleton's Mind Of A Cyclist on the radio, bliss...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jan 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> So you've already overtaken me in the MyCyclingLog Stakes?
> 
> It's wonderful today, no one else in the office, Vic Pendleton's Mind Of A Cyclist on the radio, bliss...



I think you might just be ahead of me when you put in your commute for this morning.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (2 Jan 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I think you might just be ahead of me when you put in your commute for this morning.


 Take that!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jan 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Take that!



Time for a dinner time ride, must keep these Derby boys in their place.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (2 Jan 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Time for a dinner time ride, must keep these Derby boys in their place.


Time for a half days holiday...


----------



## mythste (3 Jan 2015)

Doing a wee few hours of overtime today and it was pretty mild on the 5 mile sprint in from the train station.

About halfway through I started getting a major bang at the top of every left crank rotation. Not sure if It'll be safe to ride home. Gutted.


----------



## palinurus (4 Jan 2015)

I guess from tomorrow I'm qualified to start posting on this thread again. If my legs can remember how to ride.

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOoOOOO


----------



## MisterStan (4 Jan 2015)

I'm looking forward to my commutes tomorrow. It's the 9 hours in between I'm dreading!


----------



## clid61 (4 Jan 2015)

back commuting on tuesday 12 hou shifts till end of feb then ramping up the miles on 5 by 8 hour shifts


----------



## 400bhp (5 Jan 2015)

400bhp said:


> I also had a bit of a one way chat with a young chap on a BSO who I pass every other day on the back lanes. He doesn't run lights. Decided to have a word this morning, just told him that he should get some because the courts are laying some blame on cyclists when there's an accident and they have no lights. I got no response from him, at all.
> 
> .



Well well well...

Saw Mr BSO this morning again WITH Lights!!!!

Really pleased the young fella listened :-)


----------



## Simontm (5 Jan 2015)

Well that was a pleasant surprise. Relatively quiet and stress-free ride in. A217 lights out at Ganders Green junction aside. Had to keep the wits about you as cars were coming from all places to enter or cross the dual carriageway.

Numpty count: 0


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (5 Jan 2015)

After the outing on the skating rink that was Derbyshire yesterday, this morning opened up mild but the roads were wet through. Should of really took the hack today but its just not quite as much fun. Third bath in four days for the bestie when I get home tonight it seems, think the hack will be out for the rest of the week.


----------



## Panter (5 Jan 2015)

Not the best start this week. Thought I should really check the tyre pressures this morning, so gave them a squeeze and all seemed good. Then convinced myself to do it properly as I hadn't topped them up for a couple of weeks.
Unscrewed the dust cap, which came out nice and easily, along with the valve core, and all of the air. Bugger.
Finally managed to track down some pliers and refitted it, bending the stem in the process.
Still, air reapplied and it got me in. Feel suspiciously spongy now though, I HATE slime tubes!!!


----------



## JoeyB (5 Jan 2015)

Started the new year as I mean to go on, with a nice 10 mile each way commute on my new winter hack. Gore jacket kept me toasty, just a shame my pannier bag didn't turn up in time so had to use a backpack and got all sweaty.


----------



## confusedcyclist (5 Jan 2015)

Back on the road bike today, woo hoo! First proper ride on the roadie since my crash on it. Seems there's a few niggles yet fix, my bodge job on my fenders needs tweaking as it's rattling somewhat and oddly, when in the small chain ring the chain is rubbing on the front mech, nothing a quick fettle this evening can't solve. Must have been some impact to knock the FD out of alignment!

Was looking grim out yesterday as it was unexpectedly cold, much milder today phew!


----------



## iggibizzle (5 Jan 2015)

Lovely and cool on fylde Coast this morning!


----------



## Dmcd33 (5 Jan 2015)

New Pulleys, greased up and new cleats for the shoes. What a difference these little tweaks make!


----------



## MisterStan (5 Jan 2015)

Quite a mild start, wet roads but dry skies and lots of cyclists out this morning; scalped a guy coming out of my village which is odd as there's normally no one around until I hit the Busway...


----------



## subaqua (5 Jan 2015)

1st commute of the year today. on my newly cleaned and fettled commuter/tourer. indexing is perfect. chain is silent, cleats are non squeaky . And only 40 minutes from Leytonstone to Waterloo. didn't feel too tired either which is great.


----------



## fossyant (5 Jan 2015)

First commute after a lazy two weeks. Certainly felt it. New Durano Plus tyres feel ok. Not as responsive as Pro4 Endurance but feel tough. Roll OK.

Bike shelter has been fixed but not taking chances as folk keep leaving the door open. Managed to get the NY FAGH to fit the stand. Now have 4 locks on the bike. It's a long walk home.


----------



## HarryTheDog (5 Jan 2015)

2 weeks off the bike have obviously meant I forgot how to ride it. Tried pulling away from the lights in too high a gear with another cyclist behind me. Failed to clip in twice. Then tried changing from big ring to little ring whilst standing on the pedals, chain fell between the gap and I went nowhere and I smacked my knee into the downtube. Luckily I coasted to a traffic island out of harms way. Cyclist behind me must have though I was a right wally.


----------



## Tynan (5 Jan 2015)

two and a bit weeks of lying on a sofa drinking beer and eating chocolate and biscuits

the bike felt awful for ten minutes, like the back tyre was flat (although I topped both the tyres), after that I just felt unfit and plodding, sweaty and puffing, a bloody good hacking cough at Camden made it clear the bottom half of my lungs had gone into retirement until then, I do have a bit of lerg

and the half stone I've put on since the end of the commuting year is going to take some shifting


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (5 Jan 2015)

Well the 4 days off allowed me to regroup!
So, new tyres, chain, cassette, gear cables and a complete strip down and removal of every bit of grit from the busway.
While I was sat there in the house taking it apart, I came to the conclusion that the 2 days to strip and re build the bike is just not worth the 1 mile it saves each way. So if it’s wet I am not going down it, but I know I have said it before but I really do mean to stick to it this time, because the grit and shoot it gets is just unreal.
So I came the long way today! I just hope it dries out later!


----------



## DCLane (5 Jan 2015)

I started to go to work, then abruptly turned right, then right again ... meaning my commute was 26 miles in a big backward half-circle: http://www.strava.com/activities/236997187
Roads were fine but the greenways were very icy and  .

I'm collecting an eBay item on this evening's commute and have just found out it's a lot further than I thought - ah well, more


----------



## Exile (5 Jan 2015)

A morning filled with firsts here. First commute of the new year, first time on the bike this year, and the first puncture of the year. Sods law. No idea what caused it, couldn't find anything in the tyre, and it doesn't look like a pinch flat. 

On the plus side, Halfords had their offer on tubes again, so picked up five for a tenner. Every cloud, as they say...


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (5 Jan 2015)

DCLane said:


> I'm collecting an eBay item on this evening's commute and have just found out that I purposefully buy things that are very far away so I get some extra miles in



FTFY DC. 

Don't worry, help is available for this condition. I believe it's called Sudocrem...


----------



## hennbell (5 Jan 2015)

-28C this morning and the streets are like a skating rink, no bicycle today.


----------



## uclown2002 (5 Jan 2015)

Set off at just after 0400 hrs, for a perfect 26 mile commute to a place of work 2 miles from my front door. 
Was a bit nippy at 2C, but I couldn't have enjoyed it more if it was a typical summer's morning.
Did 45 mins on the 'arctrainer' in the gym at break-time, so for once I'll take a more direct route home, before I repeat tomorrow.


----------



## uclown2002 (5 Jan 2015)

hennbell said:


> -28C this morning and the streets are like a skating rink, no bicycle today.


Lightweight!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (5 Jan 2015)

Loads of good motorists tonight, plenty of room, keeping back, must have thanked about 20 drivers.


----------



## DCLane (5 Jan 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> FTFY DC.
> 
> Don't worry, help is available for this condition. I believe it's called Sudocrem...


 
Probably - and yes, it was a bit further than thought: 25 miles done - http://www.strava.com/activities/237139238

But I've bought a green and black saddle at a decent price


----------



## Turdus philomelos (5 Jan 2015)

First commute after Christmas break. Though I did a couple of 40 milers during the fortnight, there wasn't any climbs to speak of.
Boy have I no paid for it, I've got Friday legs on a Monday. Mind you having to haul this Christmas pudding of a tum up the climbs, (a result of too many festive delights) no wonder my legs are complaining.

On a plus note, email from Map my Ride this morning advised that I had cycled over 4000 miles in 2014 and burned 241752 calories. So in retrospect I'm not going to worry to much.


----------



## Tankengine (5 Jan 2015)

Back to the commute reminding me of the joy of london cycling
- glass literally everywhere
- a**hole cyclist who dangerously undertook me twice (once in ridiculously busy section just before a busy junction, once right before a red light?! Where was he going?!) 
- moronic red light jumping through busy junction ( different a**hole cyclist)

 take me back to deserted quiet country lanes in the sunlight where the only other cyclists are pleasant/polite and actually have a clue how to use the road.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Jan 2015)

uclown2002 said:


> Set off at just after 0400 hrs, for a perfect 26 mile commute to a place of work 2 miles from my front door.
> Was a bit nippy at 2C, but I couldn't have enjoyed it more if it was a typical summer's morning.
> Did 45 mins on the 'arctrainer' in the gym at break-time, so for once I'll take a more direct route home, before I repeat tomorrow.



I refer you to your post straight after the one quoted.


----------



## donnydave (5 Jan 2015)

Like lots of others, first day back at work today. Santa has been busy handing lights to everyone this year, every cyclist I saw on the way home had lights on. Amazing. Unfortunately the Christmas spirit has worn off some of the motorists north of Camridge and I was sharply reminded how urgently some people want to get away from work with a few close passes and badly judged overtakes.

In other news, Mrs DonnyDave has been off cycling due to to some ITB problems but we had a gentle ride at the weekend and she's ready to start cycling to work again, which is good as her driving for 3 weeks leading up to Christmas has caused the car to eat a CV joint... I can see the coming weekend disappearing into swearing at rusty and seized car bits  but at least she's back on pedal power so there's no pressure to get the car back in one piece as fast as possible .


----------



## MisterStan (5 Jan 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Loads of good motorists tonight, plenty of room, keeping back, must have thanked about 20 drivers.


I found the standard of driving pretty good tonight too, even in St Ives!


----------



## 400bhp (5 Jan 2015)

MisterStan said:


> I found the standard of driving pretty good tonight too, even in St Ives!



Another one here


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (5 Jan 2015)

MisterStan said:


> I found the standard of driving pretty good tonight too, even in St Ives!



Blimey!


----------



## Simontm (5 Jan 2015)

Ditto on well-behaved drivers, don't know wtf is going on 

Felt it a bit more on the way home but again, numpty count: 0


----------



## uclown2002 (6 Jan 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I refer you to your post straight after the one quoted.


C'mon man, give me a break; I do work 12 hr shifts!


----------



## BigAl68 (6 Jan 2015)

Well that opened my eyes on how many poor cyclists populate Bristol. I normally leave for work at 5am and pass half a dozen people on my 17 mile journey to work from Bath on a busy morning. Today as I have late meetings I left at 6.30 am. The number of ninjas with no lights, people who have half a dozen lights and love to blind you and then the general poor standard of cycling shocked me. On the plus side the number of people cycling to work impressed me if some of them need to learn a few basic skills etc. I am back to 5am tomorrow and the solitude and peace of the early commute.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (6 Jan 2015)

Legs would not work today, totally life less. Can't work out if its the diet which I have been on for 1 day or the wind.


----------



## Simontm (6 Jan 2015)

Unlike some slackers, I didn't let up that much over Christmas  so to have lost the legs this morning was a surprise but did have a headwind 

Numpty count: 0 again. Well I say 0 but there is one question I have to ask - why do people drive cars that they have no idea about the width of the damn thing? I got held up twice this morning thanks to drivers not seeing the gap


----------



## MisterStan (6 Jan 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Legs would not work today, totally life less. Can't work out if its the diet which I have been on for 1 day *or the wind*.


It's doing a 180 tonight for us Kev!


----------



## MisterStan (6 Jan 2015)

Well the standard of driving i raved about yesterday lasted all of one day! I was genuinely fearful this morning as an articulated lorry drifted into my lane (from behind me) luckily my spidey senses were on full alert and a dab of the breaks got me out of trouble.


----------



## donnydave (6 Jan 2015)

I thought someone was going to cut across me at a mini roundabout so I thought "calm, decisive action is required here," and I promptly fell off as I got my front wheel on the big blob of slippy white paint in the middle of the road. 

Im extremely annoyed that ive ruined my altura night vision thermal tights and theyre not cheap.


----------



## Gains84 (6 Jan 2015)

2 days commuting this year, last night someone apparently went straight on at a bend - 3 police cars in attendance, this morning about 4 cars involved in a crash at a T junction - 4 police cars! Think people may have forgotten how to drive after the festivities!!!
Really struggling to get my layering right at the moment im either pouring in sweat or freezing my proverbials off!!! Shorts with knee warmers tonight so see if that and a different jacket combo help!


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jan 2015)

One of those boring commutes where nothing happened what so ever of note. I thought it would be a lot busier seeing as the schools are all back today. Was a balmy 7 degrees when I left this morning. 2nd commute of the year and it's hard to get back in the swing of things after a while not commuting.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (6 Jan 2015)

An enjoyable ride cruising at a 19.5 average on the hack. I did have a complete terwatt in a knackered old Punto take me on a right hand blind bend crossing a double white. He'll get his comeuppance one day I'm sure...


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (6 Jan 2015)

MisterStan said:


> It's doing a 180 tonight for us Kev!



Fingers Crossed mate!


----------



## MisterStan (6 Jan 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Fingers Crossed mate!


I'll be taking the roads home - Busway is going to be filthy again after this rain....


----------



## Nocode (6 Jan 2015)

First cycle commute since 16th September! Felt like hard work but felt liberating to be back on the bike and not stuck on a train.

Saw a lot more cyclists on my route than I remember 3-4 months ago.

Looking forward to the cycle home, and hopefully trying to consistently get at least 1 cycle commute to work in a week.


----------



## ACS (6 Jan 2015)

From last nights adventure

8 minutes ride from the office, her ladyship the p*nc*ure fairly makes a visit.

19 minutes later snapped my chain (nearly new) climbing a hill on an unlit rural road. Because of the darkness, the wet dirty mud covered roads it took me a good 10 minutes to find the chain because it was the same colour as the road. Prompt fix using a chain link and off towards home. Change to the 50T at the top of the hill, derailleur cable fails and i'm left twiddling on the granny.

Approaching the outskirts of the town get turned back by the local constabulary. Road closed due to a 3 vehicle RTC. 5 mile detour, never mind they say spinning is good for the lungs.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (6 Jan 2015)

MisterStan said:


> I'll be taking the roads home - Busway is going to be filthy again after this rain....



I did wonder if you still kept going down there, cause the grit and stuff really is unreal.
I did the first bit today from St Ives, it was just about dry but then left to go via Over, which was a nice change.
To be honest the worst part is the Low Road. It really can be the road to hell


----------



## Ganymede (6 Jan 2015)

Crumbs I'm knackered. I decided to cycle to my physio appointment for the first time - the hill is legendary. With reason, my friends. I had to stop, all puffing and red-faced, and because I had to be on time I decided to keep walking up while I recovered. I also got so hot that I took off my buff, shoved it in my pocket and promptly lost it . However, my physio wad dead impressed and it was a lot easier going down, in spite of disgusting weather on the top of the hill - fog, mist, drizzle, wind... bleurgh. Much nicer at the foot of the hill and I feel a sense of achievement instead of dwelling on how I had to get off and push!


----------



## subaqua (6 Jan 2015)

DCLane said:


> Probably - and yes, it was a bit further than thought: 25 miles done - http://www.strava.com/activities/237139238
> 
> But I've bought a green and black saddle at a decent price



a chocolate saddle ! that is not going to last long . I daren't ask what flavour !


----------



## summerdays (6 Jan 2015)

subaqua said:


> a chocolate saddle ! that is not going to last long . I daren't ask what flavour !


Before it melts or gets eaten?


----------



## subaqua (6 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> One of those boring commutes where nothing happened what so ever of note. I thought it would be a lot busier seeing as the schools are all back today. Was a balmy 7 degrees when I left this morning. 2nd commute of the year and it's hard to get back in the swing of things after a while not commuting.



I have been off the bike since 5th December. I know exactly how you feel . the only way I am going to deal with it is ride . Plumstead tomorrow from Leytonstone so nice and flat to help the legs !


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (6 Jan 2015)

Bloody hard work tonight.
Wrong gloves, hands freezing when I got in, 17 miles and most of it unpleasant.
This winter sorts the men from the boys, saw one other cyclist once I had left the Cambridge city limit


----------



## Gains84 (6 Jan 2015)

Ohhh boy I managed to bonk on my way home today, coupled with not enough layers that was a horrid cold ride almost capped off with a transit right hooking me but I survived and the wife got me fish and chips so almost, almost worth the mental torture! 
Can't wait for tomorrow to see what that will bring!blergh


----------



## MisterStan (6 Jan 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Bloody hard work tonight.
> Wrong gloves, hands freezing when I got in, 17 miles and most of it unpleasant.
> This winter sorts the men from the boys, saw one other cyclist once I had left the Cambridge city limit


Commute from hell! Noticed the front tyre going down between Girton and Oakington, couldn't find the problem so topped up and carried on. Got to Fenstanton and did the same, then a mile or so from home tried again, but couldn't get the tyre to hold pressure so gave up and swapped the tube, did find the culprit in the end - a massive piece of Flint. By the time I'd changed the tube, my legs were like lead, hands like blocks of ice! Was so happy to egg home and the Mrs had a cuppa ready for me - result!


----------



## fossyant (6 Jan 2015)

Late return home from Hulme. Most folk from the office had gone (I'd had a hospital checkup). Glad I do use powerful lights, saves running over non-reflective peds on the Fallowfield Loop. Durano Plus tyres are fine, don't feel as fast as the Michelins, but they are robust. Ride times say thay aren't noticably slower even with post holiday legs.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (6 Jan 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Commute from hell! Noticed the front tyre going down between Girton and Oakington, couldn't find the problem so topped up and carried on. Got to Fenstanton and did the same, then a mile or so from home tried again, but couldn't get the tyre to hold pressure so gave up and swapped the tube, did find the culprit in the end - a massive piece of Flint. By the time I'd changed the tube, my legs were like lead, hands like blocks of ice! Was so happy to egg home and the Mrs had a cuppa ready for me - result!



well done mate. Its not easy keeping going at the moment, I forget how convenient the Busway is with no cars, but at least were the right side of things getting better hopefully!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (7 Jan 2015)

Another unpleasant ride in. Its been hard work all week and its only half way!


----------



## Simontm (7 Jan 2015)

No commute today as it's pick-up daughter day but yesterday evening had a lovely pass from some school-run mum which if I had;t have shifted very quickly would have seen my front wheel mashed. Needless to say she was completely oblivious and manages to be my first numpty of the year!


----------



## MisterStan (7 Jan 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Another unpleasant ride in. Its been hard work all week and its only half way!


The wind has turned *AGAIN *this morning!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (7 Jan 2015)

MisterStan said:


> The wind has turned *AGAIN *this morning!



Yep, same last night!
Bloody weather


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jan 2015)

No problems down sarf east of Lahndahn.... no wind, tiny bit of rain but nothing to bawl about. Traffic behaved itself too. Nice and quick ride in. Saw a good few other cycling commuters today. More then for a while.


----------



## MisterStan (7 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> No problems down sarf east of Lahndahn.... no wind, tiny bit of rain but nothing to bawl about. Traffic behaved itself too. Nice and quick ride in. Saw a good few other cycling commuters today. More then for a while.


It has been a tough couple of days here in the Fens with our 'special hills'! I have noticed a lot more cyclists than this time last year, possibly it's the usual 'New Year Resolution lot' hopefully they'll stick with it.


----------



## Gains84 (7 Jan 2015)

Pretty heavy traffic today with school runs back on and leaving a bit later. Had a Range Rover decide to squeeze through a pinch point even though i was in primary which wasnt great but could have been worse, apart from him good drivers generally. Cut my ride in a bit after last nights torture and a random sore knee thrown in for fun!grrr


----------



## Panter (7 Jan 2015)

The ice was very patchy this morning, heavy in places and totally clear in others. Reasonable journey in although I definitely need some better heaters!


----------



## HarryTheDog (7 Jan 2015)

Great ride in, Rainham was stuffed, I happily rode past hundreds of cars, turned out to be an accident on the A13, lorry and a smart car, crap morning for some people then. Looked to be little damage but 3 ambulances in attendance, mystified me why they needed so many as how many people can you fit in a Smart car? Coming out of Barking a youngish guy on a white Giant ( maybe a TCR, aero seatpost) overtook me going up a hill. We traded places a few times over the next 4 miles overtaking around 4 other cyclists before Canning town. At the pedestrian crossing just before Canning town complex I got the drop on him by jumping onto the road joining the car traffic and crossing into the complex that way. He got stuck at the pedestrian crossing as traffic went past. Never saw him again.


----------



## Exile (7 Jan 2015)

Yesterday in a nutshell: get up, get bike, see flat tyre, swear some, get other bike out, set off, feel weird as too many gears and too upright, dry, dry, dry, 30 second monsoon, drowned, work, work, work, head home, numpty in a 4x4, traffic, numpty on a folding bike, home, food, swap Marathon Pluses from hybrid to CX, Black Books, bed.

Today (so far) in a nutshell: get up, get bike, fight a bit of a headwind, work.

So far, so good...


----------



## donnydave (7 Jan 2015)

Got to the end of the guided busway and turned left towards Milton on my way to work. I was all nose to tail but there was a gap as some people were stuck behind a cyclist (bl00dy cyclists!) so I thought (in the voice of Oddjob from Goldfinger when he finds the golf ball) "AHA!" and went for it. Now, I turn right immediately after this so got straight over far right meaning that almost all of the lane to my left is empty. Next thing there's a squeal of brakes. I thought "Oh noes! that cyclist must have been going quicker that I thought, and he must be turning right same as me so I've cut him up, what a terrible person I am" He then got along side (on my left in the massive space available) and said something grumbly followed by "thanks mate". My politeness autopilot kicked in and I simply replied "You're welcome" which didn't seem to go down too well.

The guy ended up going left into the science park so he could have just gone down the massive gap on my left but it seems he wasn't happy and wanted to make a point. Or alternatively it was closer than I thought and I was at fault

Either way, he's a nobber.


----------



## DCLane (7 Jan 2015)

Rode to work in decent weather and I got around to fixing both my broken wheels at the university's workshop. I needed to borrow their vice to get the freewheels off (old 6-speed wheels) and used some spare spokes they had as well.

So ... how to get them home? Drive in tomorrow? Train it and walk with both?

No chance. Ride home carrying a wheel in the wind and rain: http://www.strava.com/activities/238018147


----------



## 400bhp (7 Jan 2015)

Well, that was interesting.

My chain fell off.

No, properly fell off....... I think the quick link worked loose. Managed to salvage the chain off the floor, but it was dark and raining so I will have a proper look later. Luckily I was 500 yards from home. I have a spare 9sp link I can use, so on the positive side, it's an excuse to clean the chain and cassette.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (7 Jan 2015)

Well dry in Cambridge so on the Busway. Wife's weather report email delayed, so no idea it was wet in St Ives.
Got to last 2 sections of Busway and it was wet, so used the tried and tested @martinclive method of grit removal when I got in, and hosed the bike down with clean water
Nice to get home early and no cars but the grit from just 6 or so miles is just crazy

Anyway as I cycle home the gears get worse, jumping and feeling like something is going to snap. Get home and the link I had to re assemble on Saturday after changing the chain was almost loose and I am surprised it had not come off.
So anyway I try and get it off with the link tool, and one thing led to another, could not get it off, kept slipping and then it nudged back into place. Then I lost where it was and now cannot make out where it is! So will have to take it gingerly tomorrow and see what happens! SRAM split link ready just in case!!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (7 Jan 2015)

I also thought that us lot who keeping going through these winter months should be on the New Years honours list! Cause it aint easy, day in and day out.
So well done everyone!


----------



## Ganymede (7 Jan 2015)

My commute isn't very long (3.5 miles each way) but today it was 4 miles longer because my old mum rang me to say that my old dad had taken his electric razor apart and could I stop by and put it back together as he was going a bit bonkers (he has dementia and finds, as a former engineer, problems with equipment especially difficult to relinquish). Beautiful day for a bike ride so I didn't mind at all!

Home the usual way - more potholes have appeared I think, hard to tell in the dark but my little lane home was in a horrible state.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jan 2015)

Ice bike today, very hard work this morning, and then tonight someone turned a horrible wind on, bloody knackered, back on the Tricross tomorrow.


----------



## cyberknight (7 Jan 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Ice bike today, very hard work this morning, and then tonight someone turned a horrible wind on, bloody knackered, back on the Tricross tomorrow.


Indeed, i was into that headwind near enough all the way home gettign blown all over the place and only managed 12 mph average , legs like jelly .


----------



## fossyant (7 Jan 2015)

Head wind on the way in and on the way home. Damp both ways but the Fallowfield loop is filthy at the moment. Chain sounded like grinding on getting home. GT85, wipe down, hose off and new lube put on. Quiet.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jan 2015)

Well the head wind gave me a good battering tonight. In some parts I was spinning away but not seeming to be going anywhere. The old thighs are feeling the burn this evening.


----------



## Glow worm (7 Jan 2015)

First commute of the year here and first p*ncture! In fact the first on the commute for a few years thanks to Mr Schwalbe Marathon-Plus. My fault really as I had a puncture last time I rode (yesterday) but failed to check the tyre properly on fixing it as I pulled out a largish piece of glass when I got to work today. Rear tyre too of course. To be fair it was well hidden- amazing for such a big shard of glass. Did the old pump and go several times for the last 3 mies before I thought feck it and just walked the last mile! Coming home was fine, and a nice tailwind too.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (7 Jan 2015)

headwind back made it take an extra 16 minutes coming back.

the trip in was made all the more interesting by the fact that my front hub was imploding. the nice folks at pop up bikes sorted it out for me, so the wheel should be good for the rest of the winter…


----------



## MisterStan (7 Jan 2015)

Another puncture tonight, rear wheel this time and had to be somewhere with no lights at all! Patched it and off I went. 

The wind gusting so hard at times it was unbelievable. Tomorrow should be interesting....


----------



## cyberknight (7 Jan 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Another puncture tonight, rear wheel this time and had to be somewhere with no lights at all! Patched it and off I went.
> 
> The wind gusting so hard at times it was unbelievable. Tomorrow should be interesting....


Do you not carry spare tubes?


----------



## BigAl68 (7 Jan 2015)

That's all I can comment. Drinking and bikes and trains = bloody knee


----------



## potsy (7 Jan 2015)

fossyant said:


> Chain sounded like grinding on getting home.


Have you been taking maintenance lessons from @400bhp? 

Windy again today, 2nd commute of 2015 and I decided to try a little experiment.
Rode without any padded shorts/undershorts, just normal boxers under my tights, don't think I'll be doing it again, am a bit sore tonight 

Am enjoying wearing the Nightvision Evo jacket, even if I forgot to turn off the built-in light this morning so it was happily flashing away for 12 hours in my locker, no doubt a new battery will be required shortly


----------



## 400bhp (7 Jan 2015)

400bhp said:


> Well, that was interesting.
> 
> My chain fell off.
> 
> No, properly fell off....... I think the quick link worked loose. .



Nope. I was wrong. The quick link snapped. My guess is that it had been like that all the way home.


----------



## potsy (7 Jan 2015)

400bhp said:


> Nope. I was wrong. The quick link snapped. My guess is that it had been like that all the way home.


Whenever I put a new chain on I save the old quick link for the spares box.

If it was like that all the way home would your gear shifting not have been a bit ropey?


----------



## 400bhp (7 Jan 2015)

potsy said:


> Whenever I put a new chain on I save the old quick link for the spares box.
> 
> If it was like that all the way home would your gear shifting not have been a bit ropey?



Yes it was. I assumed the cables were blocked.


----------



## clf (7 Jan 2015)

Possibly a cardinal sin tonight, earbuds in both ears  couldn't bear to listen to the headwind as well as fight it all the way home. Friday might be fun 25 mph westerly with 48 mph gusts, my commute is pretty much south to north.


----------



## MisterStan (8 Jan 2015)

cyberknight said:


> Do you not carry spare tubes?


Yes, but if the hole is obvious then I stick a scab on.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (8 Jan 2015)

First enjoyable ride of the week for me!


----------



## MisterStan (8 Jan 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> First enjoyable ride of the week for me!


Is that because I said hi?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (8 Jan 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Is that because I said hi?



I tried to catch u but gave up!

One day !!!

I am on a diet !!!


----------



## MisterStan (8 Jan 2015)

Legs felt good this morning, possibly due to the fact that I didn't have a headwind to battle with....

Traffic coming into Cambridge was unbelievable - big lorries delivering to various building sites, traffic backing up, buses adding to the mayhem. Ain't filtering great!


----------



## Simontm (8 Jan 2015)

First half of the journey I thought: "Gonna beat this weather system," as it appeared to had already been and just left damp roads when setting off. Turned out it seems to have passed home half an hour earlier so when I hit Sutton, I rode straight into it...a tad soggy .

Numpty count: 9 - Bad light, poor visibility, wet roads so naturally nearly double figures - still puzzling that one out - and it was all road users. So three pull outs from side roads by cars across me; one by a motorbike, one by a bicycle and three by pedestrians. And special mention to the idiotic bus driver that veered into a puddle in the middle of the road as I was coming the other way. Idiot, was already soaked!!!!


----------



## Panter (8 Jan 2015)

Wet. Very wet. That is all.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jan 2015)

Panter said:


> Wet. Very wet. That is all.




Yup.. wet, very wet.. and don't forget dark.. very dark this morning. Still grim out there now.


----------



## Panter (8 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Yup.. wet, very wet.. and don't forget dark.. very dark this morning. Still grim out there now.



Yes, sorry... Dark, very dark. In fact, despite leaving late this morning (luckily just in time to catch the heaviest of the rain) I had to have all my lights on. 
Just hoping that everything dries out in time for the return leg this evening.


----------



## clid61 (8 Jan 2015)

@Simontm , how come you have a numpty count on every commute?


----------



## JoeyB (8 Jan 2015)

wet wet wet and dark


----------



## HarryTheDog (8 Jan 2015)

Coming out of Barking a fast guy caught me up ( 50 mile TT 1hr 50 mins fast) who I had cycled with before. Then commenced a game of how fast can you cycle into a headwind in the rain whilst carrying on an intelligible conversation without gasping for breath, begging for mercy or drafting. I think he may have won that particular game. I only got rest at one red traffic light the others were all green. I was quite relieved when we went our separate ways 2 miles later and my speed dropped by 5mph. Arrived at work drenched from the inside out.


----------



## Simontm (8 Jan 2015)

clid61 said:


> @Simontm , how come you have a numpty count on every commute?



No idea!  Just sort of happened and have included myself as the only numpty in the past . This year did start very well with no numpties and the count until today is still low.


----------



## zaza123 (8 Jan 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I also thought that us lot who keeping going through these winter months should be on the New Years honours list! Cause it aint easy, day in and day out.
> So well done everyone!


I bought a bike to start commuting to a new job last October after not riding for about 25 years. I'm still on it and extending my commute purposely to try to get fitter. I'm still going in January and I have the upmost respect for those of you that do this year in year out in all seasons and weather.


----------



## clf (8 Jan 2015)

The only thing of note today, and for most of this week for that matter is the number of cyclists there are. The canal this morning seemed chocka with them.  Fair play to each and every one for starting in this weather.


----------



## fossyant (8 Jan 2015)

@potsy no shorts. Hard man.


----------



## fossyant (8 Jan 2015)

Warm again this am. My chain is now quiet and smooth rather than sounding like a grinder.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (8 Jan 2015)

zaza123 said:


> I bought a bike to start commuting to a new job last October after not riding for about 25 years. I'm still on it and extending my commute purposely to try to get fitter. I'm still going in January and I have the upmost respect for those of you that do this year in year out in all seasons and weather.



Thanks mate
some days I think I am mad!


----------



## EthelF (8 Jan 2015)

Very wet indeed - the sort of wet where you clench your fists at each stop to get at least some of the water out of your gloves.
Still. At least I wasn't in a car.


----------



## JoeyB (8 Jan 2015)

EthelF said:


> Very wet indeed - *the sort of wet where you clench your fists at each stop to get at least some of the water out of your gloves*.
> Still. At least I wasn't in a car.


Ha, I was doing this a lot this morning. Waterproof sealskinz my a**e!


----------



## MisterStan (8 Jan 2015)

EthelF said:


> Very wet indeed - the sort of wet where you clench your fists at each stop to get at least some of the water out of your gloves.
> Still. At least I wasn't in a car.


Character building!


----------



## clid61 (8 Jan 2015)

Took my mudguards off on sunday to " fettle them " which never happened . Rode last 2 days in rain, i realised that despite getting wet how much crap the mudguards actually keep off me . Obvious I know but still an eye opener !


----------



## mythste (8 Jan 2015)

Had my first commute on the new Focus AX3 today. nice 5 mile sprint in and I've got to be honest, I was a little underwhelmed as I was almost exactly the same time in as I usually am on my fixed and on some of the nice straight sections I wasnt hitting the kind of speeds I'd expected.

Realised I'd gone the entire way in the wrong bloody front gear. I'll get the hang of this gears malarky eventually.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Jan 2015)

Great commute weather wise this morning, wasn't that windy and hardly rained.

However, in the pitch black the O ring on the front light decided to snap, leaving me with a dangling front light, so had to stop and bodge a repair. The repair was basically jamming it between the Satmap and the handlebars, this was fine until I hit any bumpy sections. Once it started getting lighter I stopped, took the front light completely off and slapped on the emergency torch I carry with me. Yep the torch lasted half a mile or so and the batteries were flat, so rode 3 or 4 miles without a front light, by this time it was daylight but dull.

Then to top it all the back of the Satmap gave way which sent it bouncing along the road, luckily I had it in a rubber boot so apart from the broken back it is fine.

Got to work, changed the batteries in the emergency torch, fitted the front light back on with elastic bands and cable ties, scrounged a new back for the Satmap.

The really annoying thing is I have a bracket for the front light which removes the need for the rubber rings, I'll be fitting that when I get home.


----------



## Ganymede (8 Jan 2015)

Ok so the sun's out here now and if I hadn't just discovered I have to do an extra errand in a different village I could have cycled on my commute (it's in the afternoon today)... no time now... harrumph...


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (8 Jan 2015)

This mornings commute wasn't wet, very wet, and it wasn't dark, very dark but there was just something about it that never clicked for me. Although the hack is a trusty steed on the crappy roads, I was just missing that something extra. On the plus side I was out 10 minutes earlier than normal so put an extra 4 miles in


----------



## Origamist (8 Jan 2015)

After a couple of weeks off and a bad cold this week, this morning was the first commute of 2015.

Lungs were a bit tight, but the rain was only passing and otherwise it was a nice, uneventful commute.

The wind might be a problem tomorrow though...


----------



## donnydave (8 Jan 2015)

I was all ready for furious headwind but it ended up a slightly helping crosswind, not going to complain!

I'm fed up of being the representative of all cyclists at work. The number of times people come up to me to moan about people on bikes with no lights, hopping off pavements on to the road without looking, going through red lights is starting to get annoying


----------



## gavintc (8 Jan 2015)

A very wet ride this morning. And then, on the way home got my first puncture of the year. Thankfully, it was dry.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (8 Jan 2015)

Well despite the wind, I was pleased with my legs on the way home.
I think they have finally rid themselves of mince pies and cheese from the holiday and are back in the swing of it!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Jan 2015)

donnydave said:


> I was all ready for furious headwind but it ended up a slightly helping crosswind, not going to complain!
> 
> I'm fed up of being the representative of all cyclists at work. The number of times people come up to me to moan about people on bikes with no lights, hopping off pavements on to the road without looking, going through red lights is starting to get annoying



My standard response is to say all car drivers speed, they normally protest at which point I agree with them and walk off, two or three paces away they normally realise how just as stupid their initial statement was.


----------



## jongooligan (8 Jan 2015)

donnydave said:


> I was all ready for furious headwind but it ended up a slightly helping crosswind, not going to complain!
> 
> I'm fed up of being the representative of all cyclists at work. The number of times people come up to me to moan about people on bikes with no lights, hopping off pavements on to the road without looking, going through red lights is starting to get annoying



"Why don't you cyclists get off the road onto the cycle path and get out of my way?", is what I got from a colleague today.

"Because the cycle path crosses that road seven times before I even get off the estate. That's why. Why don't you try riding a bike and find out for yourself?"


----------



## shouldbeinbed (8 Jan 2015)

Lovely ride, uneventful quick and cool without being too cold. Cannit get vexed.


----------



## MisterStan (8 Jan 2015)

I too was pleased with my legs/the wind - I had thought it would be much worse coming home tonight. 

Tomorrow looks 'interesting'


----------



## Simontm (8 Jan 2015)

Was looking to be a very good ride back. Hardly any headwind and even the two cars that overtook me just before a pinch point to join the queue at the traffic lights didn't cause me any grief - simply nodded at them as I went past  So was looking forward to pleasing @clid61 

But then a car came shooting across from a side road, straight at me - it looked like it was heading to park at a block of flats to my left - I started moving as far away as possible and the driver slammed on her brakes. A few choice words and the British symbol for "wtf were you doing" then I headed off. Closest yet. So numpty count: a very large 1!!


----------



## potsy (8 Jan 2015)

First time I've done consecutive commutes for at least 6 weeks, was flagging a bit after 6 miles of the homeward leg until I got overtaken by 6 Manchester Wheeler's guys/girls out on a ride, was able to tag along with them for the remaining 3 miles which probably dragged my average speed up by 1mph 

2 days 'rest' now in the car, good job looking at the forecasted winds


----------



## JoeyB (8 Jan 2015)

My bibs, leg warmers, gloves and base layers were all to wet to use for the return leg so kept my work trousers on and wore the rain jacket i failed to put on this morning. Luckily I had a new pair of thin decathlon inner liner type gloves in my bag and I was surprised that my hands stayed warm for the journey home. Even my rear survived 10 miles without a pad... Glad I put my best saddle on the bike last night! The charge spoon ive been trying to get used to is really not working out


----------



## clf (9 Jan 2015)

Sod that this morning, 50 mph gusts. Not worth the risk for me. I'll make the mileage up over the weekend.


----------



## Simontm (9 Jan 2015)

Had a great ride in, the occasional sidewind but smooth and fairly quick. 

Numpty count: 1- You know we've all been told that when coming up to a pinch point take a primary position? That way it discourages drivers from trying an overtake? Riiiiigggghhhhttt. Coming up to the entry to Collingwood Rec there's a pinch point so took primary. This very impatient driver went to the other side of the road then right back in at the pinch point forcing me to brake hard.  Seriously stupid, if not outright dangerous. 

I tell you what; if I get one week without a single numpty count - excluding myself of course  - I will be absolutely astonished...or haven't cycled that week.


----------



## HarryTheDog (9 Jan 2015)

Rode for 11 miles into the headwind/crosswind entirely on the drops. I had a father with a young child look straight at me and then step out in front of me, amazing he could not see my 2 front lights ( exposure joystick on flash strada on medium steady) bright jacket,or white helmet. luckily I was going slow enough to stop right on top of them with my face right in his, I had my shouty head on as it startled me. He strangely said nothing at all during my very brief rant and looked at me as if I was not there at all, he neither looked startled, angry or anything, the child was silent and calm as well. I then spent the next mile wondering if there was anything wrong with the pair of them and very ashamed at myself for shouting.


----------



## MisterStan (9 Jan 2015)

A mixture of side and tailwinds made for a nice commute - mild again and looks like it will be even warmer this evening. 

Another sodding puncture. My love affair with GatorSkins is waning! However I do think they are a cracking summer tyre, something else for the winter?


----------



## Panter (9 Jan 2015)

Right, that's it. Today's the day I start my campaign to abolish all headwinds. Who's with me?


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (9 Jan 2015)

JoeyB said:


> I had a new pair of thin decathlon inner liner type gloves in my bag and I was surprised that my hands stayed warm for the journey home.


Are these the Wed'ze ones? If they are they're great aren't they. That's what I'll wear on all but the coldest of days, hands are always toasty warm. On really cold days, two pairs does you a treat.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jan 2015)

MisterStan said:


> A mixture of side and tailwinds made for a nice commute - mild again and looks like it will be even warmer this evening.
> 
> Another sodding puncture. My love affair with GatorSkins is waning! However I do think they are a cracking summer tyre, something else for the winter?




Spesh Armadillo's for the winter.
All I hear from Gatorskin's users is 'puncture'


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jan 2015)

Panter said:


> Right, that's it. Today's the day I start my campaign to abolish all headwinds. Who's with me?




Sign me up bud... 'twas a bit breezy this morning. Very mild though.


----------



## Ciar (9 Jan 2015)

wind, wind, glorious wind nothing quite like a heaaadddwwiiinndd!!!! 

but at least today i didn't do an impression of a drowned rat ;-)


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (9 Jan 2015)

Panter said:


> Right, that's it. Today's the day I start my campaign to abolish all headwinds. Who's with me?



Me please! 

Oh this mornings ride was something else. Took a right beasting from a head wind when I made the turn west. Felt like I was track standing at times. But yes, temps very mild with it, forecasted to warm to 14 deg this evening!


----------



## zaza123 (9 Jan 2015)

All the hills were steeper this morning.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (9 Jan 2015)

MisterStan said:


> A mixture of side and tailwinds made for a nice commute - mild again and looks like it will be even warmer this evening.
> 
> Another sodding puncture. My love affair with GatorSkins is waning! However I do think they are a cracking summer tyre, something else for the winter?


how many miles have you done on them mate?


----------



## JoeyB (9 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Spesh Armadillo's for the winter.
> All I hear from Gatorskin's users is 'puncture'



I can't comment on the originals, but my Gator Hard Shells have been golden...bit lively in the wet mind.


----------



## MisterStan (9 Jan 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> how many miles have you done on them mate?


Probably 2000. The first set I had did 6000 miles without a puncture and one is still used on the 'other bike'


----------



## fossyant (9 Jan 2015)

Windy, very windy


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (9 Jan 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Probably 2000. The first set I had did 6000 miles without a puncture and one is still used on the 'other bike'




mmm mine went rubbish after about 2,000


----------



## Origamist (9 Jan 2015)

Hit quite a big stone last night and pinch punctured. Annoyingly, the spare tube I had must have had two holes as when I pumped it up, it didn't! I then had to patch the tube by the side of the road. Started to get cold as I had not shaken off a chesty cold.

This morning was much better - strong cross winds, but mild.

If the wind changes direction to a S Westerly and the heavy rain comes, I'll bail at Alderley Edge later!


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 Jan 2015)

Cycled past a house with lots of middle aged blokes hanging around on phones. Realised as I went past it was where Ched Evans lives.


----------



## Origamist (9 Jan 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> Cycled past a house with lots of middle aged blokes hanging around on phones. Realised as I went past it was where Ched Evans lives.


 
The Wilmslow, Edge, Prestbury triangle?!


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 Jan 2015)

Origamist said:


> The Wilmslow, Edge, Prestbury triangle?!


Not too far from Alderley. Knew he lived around here somewhere just not where until the penny dropped this morning with all the paparazzi.


----------



## Exile (9 Jan 2015)

Morning commute in is generally heading W-SW, so I'll often pick up a headwind, but this morning was something else. Several times the gusts almost stopped me in my tracks, pretty scary when there's a bus on your back wheel.

Knocked a good 3mph off my usual speed, but was good for getting the legs spinning. Looking at the forecast for this evening I should be in for a quick ride home. About time I got a good tailwind for a change!


----------



## DWiggy (9 Jan 2015)

First week back after the two week Christmas break and its killing me, early mornings (was getting up at 9ish during the break), work, wind and the commute, went to bed a 7:30pm last night and still fell tired!


...I need to man up!


----------



## JoeyB (9 Jan 2015)

DWiggy said:


> First week back after the two week Christmas break and its killing me, early mornings (was getting up at 9ish during the break), work, wind and the commute, went to bed a 7:30pm last night and still fell tired!
> 
> 
> ...I need to man up!


It'll be easier next week!


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (9 Jan 2015)

Mother of all commutes but


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (9 Jan 2015)

DWiggy said:


> ...I need to man up!


Show yourself that you have manned up by continuing to do it...day in...day out... Don't worry about going to bed early, it means you can get up earlier to get some extra miles in


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Jan 2015)

DWiggy said:


> First week back after the two week Christmas break and its killing me, early mornings (was getting up at 9ish during the break), work, wind and the commute, went to bed a 7:30pm last night and still fell tired!
> 
> 
> ...I need to man up!



When I first started the longer commutes I would fall asleep straight after my tea, now I manage to stay up till 9pm


----------



## DWiggy (9 Jan 2015)

I was fine before the xmas break, but food, wine, late nights and no cycling have all caught up with me....wont take long to get back into it just have to see it through..zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## fossyant (9 Jan 2015)

Gonna be a wet one


----------



## Simontm (9 Jan 2015)

fossyant said:


> Gonna be a wet one


Just looking out of the window and lovely blue sky has been replaced by brooding cloud


----------



## Exile (9 Jan 2015)

fossyant said:


> Gonna be a wet one



Looking properly foul in Stretford (although I'm not sure if that's down to the rain or the fact it's Stretford...), hoping it improves in the next 90 minutes, but suspect I'm more likely to be hit by a meteorite with a winning lottery ticket taped to it.


----------



## iggibizzle (9 Jan 2015)

http://instagram.com/p/xozJK6NNdE/

Nice and stormy on way to work earlier. Wind blasting the spray into my mush!

(Click link for vid)


----------



## Panter (9 Jan 2015)

Actually feeling slightly nervous about the ride home with the wind doing its best to tear the office windows out!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (9 Jan 2015)

Exile said:


> Looking properly foul in Stretford (although I'm not sure if that's down to the rain or the fact it's Stretford...), hoping it improves in the next 90 minutes, but suspect I'm more likely to be hit by a meteorite with a winning lottery ticket taped to it.


Yip, Clayton is a bit grim too (add your own punch line) hoping its sunny at 6pm.

After you with the meteorite


----------



## iggibizzle (9 Jan 2015)

Just had to put my sopping wet gear back on for the trip home  at least it's stopped raining for now. Bought myself a nice new Defy yesterday but not subjecting it to this weather.


----------



## zaza123 (9 Jan 2015)

Tried a new route out of the back of Keele in Staffordshire today, Three Mile Lane. It was absolutely filthy brown sticky mud almost the whole length of it. The bike was a mess by the time I got back. Luckily its a half day Friday so spent a couple of hours giving it some TLC. Shiny again now


----------



## Simontm (9 Jan 2015)

Brutal head/side wind, pushing and shoving away and enjoying the make-shift sails that are my panniers. Good fun 

Numpty count:0


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Jan 2015)

Short ride home tonight, but boy was it windy, that windy in fact that I improved on one of the KOMs i have on Strava and hit 31.8mph down the short hill into our estate, I was going that fast I had to go by my normal turn


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (9 Jan 2015)

The Pessimist complains about the wind, the Optimist expects it will change, the Realist changes gear.
Ward/MBE 2014.


----------



## paul04 (9 Jan 2015)

1st week commuting to work on the new bike, On Sunday I setup all the lights, and new rack for the panniers.
Every thing fine until Thursday morning, when the front light(cree t6) would not work, so swapped over to the back up light, when I got home I opened the battery and one of the contacts had snapped in the battery(rust) due to water getting into it., so 5 minutes with the soldering iron, and it was working again.

The rack needs a little bit of adjustment, (needs moving forward and down a little) as the panniers are getting a little to close to the spokes.

A good ride all week, no crazy drivers (makes a change)
Friday was fun (not) in the wind, 3/4 of the way to work, tailwind, then the last 1/4 it hit me, headwind. it was very hard going, lucky I was on a cycle path and not the road,
On the way home, the wind had dropped a little,

Over all a good week commuting.


----------



## fossyant (9 Jan 2015)

Exile said:


> Looking properly foul in Stretford (although I'm not sure if that's down to the rain or the fact it's Stretford...), hoping it improves in the next 90 minutes, but suspect I'm more likely to be hit by a meteorite with a winning lottery ticket taped to it.



I'm round the corner in Hulme. Cleared up by the time I left and had to stop half way home to remove the waterproofs as I was melting. Flippin windy again.


----------



## MisterStan (9 Jan 2015)

Seriously gusty, at times felt like I was a rag doll. Mainly side/headwind. Still managed a respectable 17mph for the nearly 19 miles home.

Popped into Halfords coming through town to pick up some scabs as I realised I had nothing to help me in the event of another puncture. They let me use their track pump to top up the front tyre from this morning and also let me use a drop of oil for the chain which was nice!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (9 Jan 2015)

Took the Busway as it was just about dry, but bloody warm out there, as well as windy but who cares its Friday!


----------



## Ganymede (9 Jan 2015)

OK, another car commute from necessity. And now I'm off for 2 weeks hols, sorry about that! I will still nod in but I sure as h won't be cycling...


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 Jan 2015)

Warm and dry when I set off. The wind was harsh and I did wonder if 50mm wheels and an aero frame might be a bit dangerous but surprisingly it wasn't too bad even with strong gusts from the side. Decided to do an extended loop but my light started to lose it's charge rapidly. It went of totally about 5 miles from home and the back up light is a be seen light and throws virtually no light so the last bit was interesting, it did get a lot easier when I got to the cycle lane of the A34 Alderley bypass.


----------



## mustang1 (9 Jan 2015)

No bike commute for me today I'm afraid, had to take the train and it was as rubbish as expected.


----------



## MisterStan (9 Jan 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Took the Busway as it was just about dry, but bloody warm out there, as well as windy but who cares its Friday!


I buswayed (new word?) too, driest it's been all week!


----------



## zaza123 (9 Jan 2015)

MisterStan said:


> I buswayed (new word?) too, driest it's been all week!



What is this busway you speak of? I am a naive oik from the sticks.


----------



## MisterStan (9 Jan 2015)

zaza123 said:


> What is this busway you speak of? I am a naive oik from the sticks.


Essentially it's a bus lane with concrete rails, running about 16 miles, but the bit for us is the beautiful cycle path they built alongside it; traffic free and smooth. It gets pretty boring cycling up and down it every day but there are no potholes, cars, lorries etc. 
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cambridgeshire_Guided_Busway

During the winter, it will cover the bike in grit and muck, one of the disadvantages of not having cars to 'clean' the route if you will, hence we often take the roads home if it's wet. On days like today, you know you have a safe route home as gusts aren't going to sweep you into the path of traffic. 

The best aspect for me is that it runs through a nature reserve and you can see owls, herons, foxes, badgers, depending on the time of year.


----------



## Glow worm (9 Jan 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Essentially it's a bus lane with concrete rails, running about 16 miles
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cambridgeshire_Guided_Busway
> 
> During the winter, it will cover the bike in grit and muck, one of the disadvantages of not having cars to 'clean' the route if you will, hence we often take the roads home if it's wet.



It sure does get wet- about 3 feet of wet at times though don't think it's not been flooded yet this winter for a change!


----------



## MisterStan (9 Jan 2015)

Glow worm said:


> It sure does get wet- about 3 feet of wet at times though don't think it's not been flooded yet this winter for a change!


Touche! You're right though, it hasn't flooded this year. Yet.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (9 Jan 2015)

had a soft tyre on the way in. flat as a pancake by lunch so left the bike at work (in a secure compound) and trained it home after beer and pool in the bierkeller


----------



## DCLane (9 Jan 2015)

Wet, wild and windy both ways today; I took the Raleigh Team as a) it's old and b) it's solid. Oh, and it's also slow and with a 52/42 front plus 13-21 rear very difficult to pedal uphill into a headwind 

am / pm commutes - with virtually no-one else out.


----------



## zaza123 (9 Jan 2015)

T


MisterStan said:


> Essentially it's a bus lane with concrete rails, running about 16 miles, but the bit for us is the beautiful cycle path they built alongside it; traffic free and smooth. It gets pretty boring cycling up and down it every day but there are no potholes, cars, lorries etc.
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cambridgeshire_Guided_Busway
> 
> During the winter, it will cover the bike in grit and muck, one of the disadvantages of not having cars to 'clean' the route if you will, hence we often take the roads home if it's wet. On days like today, you know you have a safe route home as gusts aren't going to sweep you into the path of traffic.
> ...


Thanks. I am now wiser.


----------



## MisterStan (9 Jan 2015)

zaza123 said:


> T
> 
> Thanks. I am now wiser.


I do aim to please


----------



## John_S (9 Jan 2015)

Hello All,

One way to sum up todays commute is simply by saying it was blooming windy.

To be fair I think that where I live in the East on England I think that we had it pretty easy compared to other parts of the country and so I can't complain to much.

I had the with me on the way in but it was into a head wind on the way home and there was over a 5 mph difference in my average speeds. The ride home wasn't much fun because as well as being buffeted from side to side at times there was certain points of my ride when the headwind into my face was so strong it seems like I was using up the last bit of energy I had at the end of a week at work just to keep the bike moving forward. Still I got home in one piece so that's the main thing.

Hope that everybody else stated safe today in what were some fairly miserable conditions!

John

p.s. thanks to MisterStan for expanding my knowledge and vocabulary with "busway".


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (10 Jan 2015)

That is all


----------



## mythste (10 Jan 2015)

Just got in for a bit of cheeky weekend overtime.

Tailwind all the way in, so feeling pretty great! Await the update of agony when I get home after having to do it the other way.

#prayformythste


----------



## donnydave (10 Jan 2015)

Glad I dont need to leave the house today, opened the curtains to see the garden upside down with stuff flying all over, now the rain has started, MAN ALIVE I can't hear the keyboard clicking over the noise of the rain


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (10 Jan 2015)

MisterStan said:


> I buswayed (new word?) too, driest it's been all week!



well it was not as dry as I thought, as grit city again on the bike


----------



## iggibizzle (10 Jan 2015)

Very very windy round blackpool today. Few gusts nearly had me off but wasn't too nasty really. Heading back home in an hour or 2 for more punishment.


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (11 Jan 2015)

Almost got knocked off my bike when about half way home last night. I'd just gone round a reasonably sharp uphill left hand bend when a motorist decided to overtake despite there being an oncoming vehicle. The motorist had to pull in quick and bumped my elbow; they didn't even bother to stop. Thankfully it all happened at low speeds and I wasn't injured.

For the rest of the journey I was angry at the fact the motorist hadn't stopped. The last little bit of my journey the anger went & I was on the verge of crying. All part of the joys of cycling.


----------



## MisterStan (11 Jan 2015)

Jefferson Meriwether said:


> Almost got knocked off my bike when about half way home last night. I'd just gone round a reasonably sharp uphill left hand bend when a motorist decided to overtake despite there being an oncoming vehicle. The motorist had to pull in quick and bumped my elbow; they didn't even bother to stop. Thankfully it all happened at low speeds and I wasn't injured.
> 
> For the rest of the journey I was angry at the fact the motorist hadn't stopped. The last little bit of my journey the anger went & I was on the verge of crying. All part of the joys of cycling.


Bastards. Don't let 'em get you down.


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (11 Jan 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Bastards. Don't let 'em get you down.



Heck no, I'll never let them get me down. In 7 weeks time I'm going on a long cycle tour of Britain; for a brief moment last night I contemplated not doing it but quickly told myself not to let one piddling little incident put me off a tour of a lifetime.


----------



## MisterStan (11 Jan 2015)

Jefferson Meriwether said:


> Heck no, I'll never let them get me down. In 7 weeks time I'm going on a long cycle tour of Britain; for a brief moment last night I contemplated not doing it but quickly told myself not to let one piddling little incident put me off a tour of a lifetime.


Good stuff! Back on the horse and all that.


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (11 Jan 2015)

Back on the horse indeed I will be  I may well be a little bit apprehensive the next time I go round that corner but I'm still gonna peddle on and do it.


----------



## BigAl68 (12 Jan 2015)

It was windy but surprisingly warm this morning but looking at the weather forecast it going to be monsoon rains on the way home at 4pm. Plenty of wildlife this morning with a couple of badgers and a fox.


----------



## MisterStan (12 Jan 2015)

Gustarama!


----------



## summerdays (12 Jan 2015)

Mr Summerdays took pity on me and has given me a lift almost all the way to work! I did say I could cycle it! I imagine I will still have problems today as it's bin day and so lots of empty bins will be flying across the road!


----------



## Simontm (12 Jan 2015)

No commuting till Thursday thanks to work commitments 

Stay safe in that wind.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jan 2015)

Was howling a gale all last night so I was expecting to be blown all over the place on my commute. But luckily the wind abated a little so wasn't so bad. It was still hard work though. Not helped by all the bloody traffic. Seemed the whole of SE London was snarled up this morning.

Oh yes, had a right knob of a cyclist this morning. Cut right in front of me at a junction just as the lights went green and as I was setting off. Had to brake hard not to ride into the back of him. He got some very naughty words from me.


----------



## HarryTheDog (12 Jan 2015)

Going through Hornchurch a fox wandered out into the road I slowed as it did not look normal, it looked very young, friendly and faintly confused and wombled towards me.I waited till it sorted its life out and it ambled back onto the pavement. In Barking I spied ahead the fastish guy on a giant TCR and was deciding whether to chase him or not when the decision was made for me, rear went all squishy. First puncture of the season. Glass put quite a slash right through my Gatorskins . Luckily I tested my first inner tube out of my bag as it has been there for 6 months, the dam thing was perished around the valve seat air, rushed out. Second one was ok. As I was finishing up 2 cyclists went past one asking if I was ok. I got on the bike and caught them up at the lights. When the lights went green we formed an orderly chain gang which was sensible since we were fighting into a18mph headwind. When I took my turn I went a little too fast temporarily dropping both. The younger one got back to me, the middle aged guy did not bother, the youngster then took the lead. I then took my turn and dropped him accidently again (either that or he did not want to draft me) . I decided not to wait and pressed on. Trip to bike shop at dinner time for 2 new inner tubes I think.


----------



## confusedcyclist (12 Jan 2015)

A bit knackered after that ride in. A headwind all the way in as usual, and looks like the tail wind will be abating for the return leg (darn!). Forgot to eat my Wheatabix and ended up bonking after 8 miles with another 2 to go. Luckily there was some fruit waiting for me at my desk.


----------



## Exile (12 Jan 2015)

Rather windy ride in, but no rain. Still got soaked by the road spray though, so not sure if it counts as a dry commute or not .

Most exciting moment came less than half a mile from my front door. Cycling down a quiet street when I suddenly encountered a marauding blue wheelie bin. It came straight down the road towards me at a fair old lick, forcing me to the kerb. First time I've had a close pass from a bin, it was an interesting experience for sure!


----------



## MisterStan (12 Jan 2015)

Exile said:


> Rather windy ride in, but no rain. Still got soaked by the road spray though, so not sure if it counts as a dry commute or not .
> 
> Most exciting moment came less than half a mile from my front door. Cycling down a quiet street when I suddenly encountered a marauding blue wheelie bin. It came straight down the road towards me at a fair old lick, forcing me to the kerb. First time I've had a close pass from a bin, it was an interesting experience for sure!


Bloody wheelie bins! they don't even pay road tax!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (12 Jan 2015)

With the forecast of rain and strong wind I almost went the short way in this morning but thought I'll just decide as I ride on, there's 4 junctions I can use to trim the trip if needed. Got to the first, yeah still sound. The second, ah ha, ok. Third, yep still no sign of this monsoon, fourth and last, ah why not just keep going. Was smashing out all of 11mph on the flat in places as the wind was giving me a right old battering, but still was an enjoyable ride in. Looks like fun later


----------



## iggibizzle (12 Jan 2015)

Ive been purposefully setting my alarm late so only option I have is to cycle to work. All buses / trams mean setting off about hour earlier. The headwind today a killer. Up to 40mph down the sea front. Has been for days and days. Took the back streets for a bit of cover today! All sorts of bins Etc strewn about.


----------



## Nocode (12 Jan 2015)

Wet and windy commute this morning. Looking at the forecast for later I think I'll be getting very very wet on the way home. However, strangely looking forward to it as happy to just be on the bike! Skin is waterproof and all that


----------



## Origamist (12 Jan 2015)

Strong tailwind this morning so could soft pedal for most of the commute. I'm hoping the wind dies down as forecast, otherwise it's going to be a grind on the way home...


----------



## zaza123 (12 Jan 2015)

Today was the first morning for about two months in shorts. Easily warm enough once you get used to the wind. Got fed up of having sweaty knees in the winter leggings.


----------



## DWiggy (12 Jan 2015)

A challenging head/side wind on the way in today so decided I wont be getting any trophies so tried to keep my heart rate down instead


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (12 Jan 2015)

I thought I had made a mistake this morning by cycling, the wind was so strong that I could not get out of second gear

After 2 miles I got off and checked the rear wheel and the brake was stuck on!


After that sailed to work!!!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (12 Jan 2015)

Brake fixed!
WD 40 to the rescue!

Weather for this week looks worse than last week..,


----------



## MisterStan (12 Jan 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Brake fixed!
> WD 40 to the rescue!
> 
> Weather for this week looks worse than last week..,


Possibility of sleet/snow tomorrow night/Weds morning....


----------



## summerdays (12 Jan 2015)

I am very soggy now I'm home and could wring my gloves out! And it's time to buy new overshoes! I doubt my boots will be dry by tomorrow, luckily I have several pairs and have stuffed today's ones with newspaper.


----------



## Biscuit (12 Jan 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Weather for this week looks worse than last week..,



I see there's an angry red blob on the rainfall radar just waiting for me to step outside. 

Sometimes less is more. Considering putting my riding gear in my panniers and cycling home in my underpants!


----------



## clf (12 Jan 2015)

BBC monthly outlook suggests much the same for the next few weeks too


----------



## MisterStan (12 Jan 2015)

clf said:


> BBC monthly outlook suggests much the same for the next few weeks too


Riding home in your pants?


----------



## clf (12 Jan 2015)

If only it was warm enough to go pants only


----------



## Biscuit (12 Jan 2015)

clf said:


> If only it was warm enough to go pants only



Hi-viz pants of course !!!


----------



## Biscuit (12 Jan 2015)

This Hi-Viz mankini might come in handy. ( Ok ok, I'll get me coat )


----------



## BigAl68 (12 Jan 2015)

Yuck. Soaked to the skin. Shower and soup time.


----------



## paul04 (12 Jan 2015)

One word for todays commute.
Wind 
At one point I was doing 4 mph in to the headwind and the rain was almost sideways.


----------



## BigAl68 (12 Jan 2015)

Having just seen the BBC weather for tomorrow I should be dry on the way in but possibly cycling into snow on the way home.... I do love cycling in winter


----------



## clf (12 Jan 2015)

Erm... Despite forecasts to the contrary my commute was dry, mild and wind free, looking at the strava times there's evidence of a previously unheard of tail wind on the way home. I think I'm in shock.


----------



## Squid lips (12 Jan 2015)

paul04 said:


> One word for todays commute.
> Wind
> At one point I was doing 4 mph in to the headwind and the rain was almost sideways.


 That's summer weather up here


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (12 Jan 2015)

Wow soggy or what!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (12 Jan 2015)

I got absolutely nothing that was forecast, couldn't believe it! 
Hopefully Met Office have the rest of the week wrong too...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Jan 2015)

This morning the headwind was unreal, tonight it was wet but the wind had dropped and it was quite warm


----------



## Nocode (12 Jan 2015)

Yuck, wet and windy ride home with a visit from the puncture fairy - doh. Not the best night to be pulled over at the side of the road faffing! Probably my first puncture in 9 months or so - guess practice makes perfect.


----------



## 400bhp (12 Jan 2015)

I got a free DataTag today. The Old Bill were outside the bike lockers at work dishing them out. They also had a mechanic who was with them and gave my bike a 10 minute service. He taught me to index the gears by using the smallest ring at the front and starting from the second lowest cog at the back (I've previously just done it ad-hoc). Gears were silky smooth on the way home.

I was quite pleased as they were all admiring my bike on it's cleanliness (@fossyant would be proud)

#randomfitness was in full swing on the way home. I felt really tired yesterday and this morning. Legs aching etc. Yet, on the way home I felt great and it was effortless to post a reasonable pace. What's all that about then


----------



## fossyant (12 Jan 2015)

We had the community coppers getting students to register their bikes and selling £45 D locks for £15. Got to my bike this evening to find it had a bright yellow saddle rain cover on it. 

The coppers had been handing them out as they advertised the immobilise.com site.

Filthy commute both ways. It's that bad the dirt keeps clogging up the seccu clips for the rear guard.

Checked my tyres for glass and pulled out two big shards that would have seen off most tyres. These Durano Plus tyres are pretty tough.


----------



## Origamist (12 Jan 2015)

The wind had eased off, no rain and the temp had dropped to 1C on the way home. Pretty much perfect!


----------



## howdenbiker (12 Jan 2015)

I commute on part of a sustrans route, road/mud/road/farm track/pot holed track/road and interesting mix and more so in the pitch black. Nice to know that I'm likely to see more sheep than cars! Today was windy and muddy


----------



## Exile (12 Jan 2015)

Dry, warm, and not much wind for the ride home. Lovely. Only thing which would've made the whole thing better would've been daylight. Soon enough, though


----------



## BigAl68 (13 Jan 2015)

Dry but with plenty of puddles and cooler but not too cold so I was enjoying it this morning and my legs at last seem to have got over the Christmas holiday. Then as can only be expected when you are flying along without a care in the world the puncture fairy pays me a visit. I used the spare tube but I seem to have no more patches at work so its a trip to the bike shop at lunchtime to pick up a new tube and I must also get round to patching the tubes at home tonight.


----------



## subaqua (13 Jan 2015)

I am going to be really selfish now. 

Tfl , don't cave to the unions about parity across companies. Let them strike , once or twice a week would be great. 

This is purely because I had a great ride I. With no buses overtaking with only inches to spare, or then pulling immediately in to a stop. Was a great ride in even if the head wind was a little fierce down the mile end road. 

Hope the guy who was sat in the middle of the road with the paramedics is OK , not a cyclist which was my 1st thoughts


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jan 2015)

Yup the bus strike affected my commute, causing traffic to be backed up for miles. You could tell the motons who don't usually driver as they are the ones showing so very little patience. Trying to squeeze into non existence gaps and blocking roads rather then waiting for a space. There are going to be a lot of late car drivers to work today.

Got caught in a cloudburst during the first five minutes of the commute. Rain that hurt the face as it hit. Not nice.


----------



## Panter (13 Jan 2015)

Had a large piece of glass punch through the tyre on the way home last night. As it was pitch dark, the wind was blowing me sideways and it was raining hard I decided to just walk home. Got bored after a mile so found somewhere sheltered and streelit and replaced the tube.
Got it all back together and set off, only to grind to a halt as the tyre jammed against the chainstay as I hadn't bothered to check it was seated properly. Deflated it, then refitted it and made it home moaning loudly to the wind about how I was done with cycle commuting.
Got to work this morning to be greeted by that unmistakable hiss of doom as the bloody thing was deflating yet again.
Halfords don't have any M+ in stock so they're on their way from Wiggle by 1st class post so hoping I'll only have another couple of days of punctures to put up with.


----------



## fossyant (13 Jan 2015)

Just above freezing and no ice. Good run into work only to hear another cyclist had been knocked off on the A34 just a mile from where I was hit.


----------



## clf (13 Jan 2015)

Another visit from the fairy this morning. Nursed it into work. Seriously considering buying a pair of marathon plus tonight. Was going to treat myself to a Garmin 500, guess that will have to wait now.


----------



## summerdays (13 Jan 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Dry but with plenty of puddles and cooler but not too cold so I was enjoying it this morning and my legs at last seem to have got over the Christmas holiday. Then as can only be expected when you are flying along without a care in the world the puncture fairy pays me a visit. I used the spare tube but I seem to have no more patches at work so its a trip to the bike shop at lunchtime to pick up a new tube and I must also get round to patching the tubes at home tonight.


Do you know that there are some locations with emergency repair kits in Bristol, not that they would be open on your way in. The list of locations are on the Better By Bike website and there is a map too




https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=zfUBGsMod8eM.kLuvtZM242mU


----------



## BigAl68 (13 Jan 2015)

summerdays said:


> Do you know that there are some locations with emergency repair kits in Bristol, not that they would be open on your way in. The list of locations are on the Better By Bike website and there is a map too
> View attachment 76780
> https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=zfUBGsMod8eM.kLuvtZM242mU



Always carry what I need to be honest. One thing I have noticed is the community pumps at Warmley and Avon Valley Railway are both broken.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jan 2015)

Little wind and no rain and fairly mild made for a nice gentle ride to work this morning. It even seemed to get lighter a bit earlier as well. If the BBC are to be believed this will be the only decent weather wise commute for the rest of the week.


----------



## Panter (13 Jan 2015)

summerdays said:


> Do you know that there are some locations with emergency repair kits in Bristol, not that they would be open on your way in. The list of locations are on the Better By Bike website and there is a map too
> View attachment 76780
> https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=zfUBGsMod8eM.kLuvtZM242mU



What a fantastic service!


----------



## fossyant (13 Jan 2015)

clf said:


> Another visit from the fairy this morning. Nursed it into work. Seriously considering buying a pair of marathon plus tonight. Was going to treat myself to a Garmin 500, guess that will have to wait now.



Durano Plus if you want 23 or 25c


----------



## MichaelO (13 Jan 2015)

Left in torrential rain at 7am - but it was dry & quite warm by the time I got half way/10 miles in. Shame the kids only allowed me to have 4 hours sleep last night - might need a snooze at my desk later!!


----------



## 400bhp (13 Jan 2015)

Nice commute in. 2 baselayers under an autumn jacket and a buff around my neck were sufficient. Little wind too.

I really don't know what has happened but it's as if a large weight has been lifted off my legs. Again this morning the legs felt good. Until yesterday evening I had been struggling (relatively speaking) since before christmas.


----------



## clf (13 Jan 2015)

fossyant said:


> Durano Plus if you want 23 or 25c



They look a bit more acceptable, 23 or 25 is a bit skinny for my hybrid though, currently run 30s and the durano plus 28s look to be discontinued.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Jan 2015)

This morning I got myself acquainted with black ice. I'm a bit scraped, and the bike is fine. Best bit was being offered some tea by a concerned old lady who was out walking her dog, which has to be the most British solution to any problem ever.


----------



## confusedcyclist (13 Jan 2015)

Approaching a roundabout it looked clear to proceed but ahead car entered at speed and cut across my path turning right without indicating. It was a brown pants moment as it has just started raining and slammed on the brakes. They weren't as firm as usual due to the wet.

Shouted at the driver, where was the indication of a right turn and she stopped and started shouting about her right of way. Yes you had right of way to enter the roundabout you pleb but you failed to indicate your intentions! Close call.


----------



## Origamist (13 Jan 2015)

-1C, but no ice and only a light breeze. Lungs slowly recovering after a heavy cold.

Rear mudguard seems to be rubbing, so will have a fettle at lunchtime!


----------



## BigAl68 (13 Jan 2015)

summerdays said:


> Do you know that there are some locations with emergency repair kits in Bristol, not that they would be open on your way in. The list of locations are on the Better By Bike website and there is a map too
> View attachment 76780
> https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=zfUBGsMod8eM.kLuvtZM242mU



Always carry what I need to be honest. One thing I have noticed is the community pumps at Warmley and Avon Valley Railway are both broken.


----------



## donnydave (13 Jan 2015)

I was so lucky on the way home last night, torrential rain started just as I got to the end of my driveway so scampered across the gravel to the shelter of the porch and was only slightly damp from wet roads and light drizzle. If I had left work just a minute later I would have got completely and utterly drenched


----------



## MisterStan (13 Jan 2015)

donnydave said:


> I was so lucky on the way home last night, torrential rain started just as I got to the end of my driveway so scampered across the gravel to the shelter of the porch and was only slightly damp from wet roads and light drizzle. If I had left work just a minute later I would have got completely and utterly drenched


Smug git!


----------



## clf (13 Jan 2015)

fossyant said:


> Durano Plus if you want 23 or 25c


Just ordered a pair of 4 seasons, seem to get balanced reviews. Hoping they'll protect against the tiny sharp stones that have caused my last few flats.


----------



## fossyant (13 Jan 2015)

4 Seasons are very good


----------



## MichaelO (13 Jan 2015)

Agreed - I switched from my GP4000s to 4 seasons in late October, having suffered numerous p*nctures. Nothing since...


----------



## EthelF (13 Jan 2015)

Just as I was about to leave this morning there was a downpour so I decided to sit out the worst of it, hanging around the house in my bike gear. Whereupon my 2-year-old turned to me and said "Just go!". Thanks, MicroEthel! As the downpour passed shortly afterwards I followed MicroEthel's advice.

The wind was blowing the rain the same direction as I was going, and by around halfway it felt like I was catching up with it. So I did a loop of the park to give it another head start; that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!

Allegedly there's a bus strike in London today. Not many buses along my route anyway, but I noticed no difference to traffic levels.


----------



## Biscuit (13 Jan 2015)

Soaked by the time I'd reached the end of the driveway. It stopped thrashing down after 45mins, by which time I was wet through. Next the cold wind froze me solid the rest of the way. The pain from my thawing hands was rather intense. 
Currently attempting to dry stuff for the run home.


----------



## Nocode (13 Jan 2015)

MichaelO said:


> Agreed - I switched from my GP4000s to 4 seasons in late October, having suffered numerous p*nctures. Nothing since...



They are good tyres, but like anything not infallible. I punctured on my GP 4 Seasons last night - but that probably has a lot to do with (1) having got out of the habit of checking my tyres pre/post ride for debris and (2) riding a different line in the road on the way home last night. Was very dark and wet, so probably rode through a lot of crap which I normally could have seen and avoided.

My point however is there's lots a rider can do to avoid punctures other than just sticking tyres with a puncture resistant layer on them.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jan 2015)

Nocode said:


> My point however is there's lots a rider can do to avoid punctures other than just sticking tyres with a puncture resistant layer on them.



This ^^^ Look after your tyres and they will look after you.
Check after/before every ride. Pain in the arse but less of a pain then a puncture.


----------



## MichaelO (13 Jan 2015)

Having said I haven't suffered since October, I'll be checking my tyres pre *AND* post ride tonight


----------



## clf (13 Jan 2015)

Inside as well as out I presume?


----------



## potsy (13 Jan 2015)

fossyant said:


> Durano Plus if you want 23 or 25c


*ponders whether fossy realises yet that he is slowly turning into me* 

A few years ago it was rucksack and lightweight tyres, now it's rack and pannier with 'commuter' tyres, won't be long before it's the full on M+ and taking the car at the first sign of bad weather


----------



## fossyant (13 Jan 2015)

potsy said:


> *ponders whether fossy realises yet that he is slowly turning into me*
> 
> A few years ago it was rucksack and lightweight tyres, now it's rack and pannier with 'commuter' tyres, won't be long before it's the full on M+ and taking the car at the first sign of bad weather




Don't Like hmmmmff


----------



## summerdays (13 Jan 2015)

Commuting by bike is the way to go if you are in Bristol now as the city is in gridlock after a lorry overturned on the M32. Most cars are barely moving and people are walking faster than the cars!


----------



## Rasmus (13 Jan 2015)

summerdays said:


> Commuting by bike is the way to go if you are in Bristol now as the city is in gridlock after a lorry overturned on the M32. Most cars are barely moving and people are walking faster than the cars!



Yeah, pretty epic. Made the ride home enjoyable in spite of the rain!


----------



## Squid lips (13 Jan 2015)

Tonight's ride was interesting hail, sleet and rain and a crosswind of about 40 mph ,oh the joy of living in the lakes


----------



## donnydave (13 Jan 2015)

Change in temperature was really noticeable on the way home compared to this morning, kept my coat zipped up all the way home


----------



## HarryTheDog (13 Jan 2015)

On the way home a fairly swift guy caught me up and we talked at the lights, he was from Yorkshire working in Barking for a couple of days and out for a few miles to fill the time in. He turned out to be a keen cross racer, we traveled together for a few miles, pity I was on my short commute or I could have shown him a few more miles. Nice chap. He pointed out that London/Essex is far too flat, I thought that was the great thing about the area.


----------



## RedRider (13 Jan 2015)

There were loads more cycle commuters here in London today because of the bus strike but the weather didn't play along.
My work involves paying home visits throughout the day which I love but slogging up brixton hill around 1pm into driving rain and a headwind strong enough to preclude freewheeling down to Streatham was a bit of a chore (not without grim pleasure). I resorted to over trousers which isn't my favourite look.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (13 Jan 2015)

Bloody freezing 
Tomorrow looks interesting weather wise only just recovered from the last fall on the ice.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (13 Jan 2015)

I'm fed up with being harassed on every bike ride, regardless of whether it's a commute or not. 
The anti-cyclist prejudice in Australia is really bad, and shows no signs of ever stopping. If people showed similar attitudes to others here based on religion, race, sex, body shape, etc. the condemnation would be universal, but the majority of people here see no problem in vilifying and harassing cyclists. The media, police and the government all support this attitude.
I've had a gutful of this.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jan 2015)

Was surprisingly mild again tonight, looks like it might be the ice bike for the rest of the week though.


----------



## Hacienda71 (13 Jan 2015)

I blew up on the way home tonight. About 26 miles in at a fairly brisk pace I seemed to lose all my energy and spent the rest of the ride on auto pilot. Didn't feel good at all. Not sure why it isn't a long distance for me just one of those things.  Gonna have a big dinner and a chill.


----------



## Origamist (13 Jan 2015)

Yuk. Had a heavy nosebleed on the way home. Staunched the blood with a pair of boxer shorts! Luckily, a very nice woman pulled in and gave me some tissues. I then carried on for the next 18 miles with tissues hanging out of my nostrils and a metallic taste in my mouth. When I got home, my partner thought I had been knocked off due to the blood splats on my clothes and face! 

Oh, and an unrelenting and cold headwind. Was dreaming of balmy summer commutes to keep me going...


----------



## mustang1 (13 Jan 2015)

Got splashed from a large puddle byna passing car. I'm quite sure it was deliberate. If I saw someone like me one bike, I would probably do the same too.


----------



## iggibizzle (13 Jan 2015)

Saw this on the journey home tonight. Was a bit surreal seeing the massive helicopter hovering metres away. I think it was a false alarm personally. You'd struggle to see much in that dark on that prom especially from the upper prom. 

http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-lancashire-30806551


----------



## Nocode (14 Jan 2015)

Double puncture. Punctured at the bottom of Farnborough Hill, felt a thud and then instant deflate. Quick check of tyre and rim, replaced tube. Another puncture at Masons Hill in Bromley. Checked tube more closely, found the hole then checked the location on the tyre. A very small but sharp piece of glass was wedged inside the rubber - couldn't see from the outside and could only see from the inside when tyre fully inside out and pressure applied - went straight through the puncture resistant layer on my Conti 4 Seasons. Had used both my spare tubes and instead of risk another 10 miles with none I decided to head back and work from home. That's 3 punctures in 2 rides, I've just doubled my total puncture count in thousands of miles, doh!

Positive notes, was a lovely morning - cold but fresh and dry. Tried out my winter boots for the first time and they were snuggly warm. So I ended-up with cold hands but warm feet. Now back home, cup of tea in hand ready for a day of work.


----------



## MisterStan (14 Jan 2015)

I don't know what was going on last night, but it genuinely felt as though every motorist was out to get me. I was glad to make it home alive and have a cup of tea. 

This morning the roads were dry and traffic well behaved, but much colder - layered up well so not a problem. Lots of cyclists out still which is nice to see, considering the temperature.


----------



## clf (14 Jan 2015)

Pleasant enough this morning, some tit nearly took me out on a roundabout, looked me in the eye but just carried on, I've come to expect it there though so little chance of a bump. There's another roundabout just before this one where this happens regularly too, I can forgive them there because this time of year you can't see a thing because of the angle of the sun.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jan 2015)

Snow dusting locally but gone within a mile. Took the ice bike as there was a heavy frost in places.


----------



## Dmcd33 (14 Jan 2015)

I agree with MisterStan. Some impatient and dangerous driving over the past couple of days. I was just saying last week how it's been quite pleasant cycling to work over the christmas period (should have kept my mouth shut!)

Might give it a miss tomorrow though. Winds are the only thing that gets me off my bike and they are predicted in a big way for the morning.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jan 2015)

Definitely needed the ice bike today, Leicester was okay, but out in the sticks it was very icy in places


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jan 2015)

Nice and sunny blue skies this morning. Little cold though and a little windy.


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Jan 2015)

Origamist said:


> Yuk. Had a heavy nosebleed on the way home. Staunched the blood with a pair of boxer shorts! Luckily, a very nice woman pulled in and gave me some tissues. I then carried on for the next 18 miles with tissues hanging out of my nostrils and a metallic taste in my mouth. When I got home, my partner thought I had been knocked off due to the blood splats on my clothes and face!
> 
> Oh, and an unrelenting and cold headwind. Was dreaming of balmy summer commutes to keep me going...



Nasty - the cold weather might have helped slow the blood down though ! 18 miles like that, eh ? - respect !


----------



## 400bhp (14 Jan 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> I blew up on the way home tonight. About 26 miles in at a fairly brisk pace I seemed to lose all my energy and spent the rest of the ride on auto pilot. Didn't feel good at all. Not sure why it isn't a long distance for me just one of those things.  Gonna have a big dinner and a chill.



I think it's just the time of year.

Thing is we have absolutely no structure for "training" so it's impossible to know why we feel good/bad sometimes.


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Jan 2015)

Yesterdays commute home was foul. I left work and hour early to try and avoid the rain/snow/sleet that was forecast. The first 5 miles were cold and windy and went down hill from there. It started with hail for 10 minutes that then turned into sleet and snow which then turned into torrential rain all whilst blowing a gale and the temperature just above zero. I think I have just got over it. It was one of the worst journeys home in four years.


----------



## Exile (14 Jan 2015)

Set off a little late this morning, got just over half a mile in to my 6 mile commute and had the bike slide out from under me going round a corner. Most likely too much speed for the conditions, but I seem to have got off lightly. Abrasions and bruising, new helmet and bar tape needed. At least I landed on the opposite side to last year...


----------



## MichaelO (14 Jan 2015)

Looks like the weather might be a little unpleasant on the way back of London this evening


----------



## 2wheelsgeth (14 Jan 2015)

Had a bizarre but lovely thing happen on the way in this morning. On the cyclepath between City Road Goswell Road there was a bloke in a black morph suit who was running alongside cyclists shouting encouragement. Then, after crossing Goswell Road, on the cut-through to St John St, there was a crowd of about 20 people behind a big banner emblazoned with 'Allez, Allez', shouting and cheering as commuters cycled past. I have no idea why, but I hope they're there tomorrow as well - I'll try to muster a sprint for them!


----------



## Ciar (14 Jan 2015)

cold and wind, tonight cold and wind in reverse i hope


----------



## mythste (14 Jan 2015)

2wheelsgeth said:


> Had a bizarre but lovely thing happen on the way in this morning. On the cyclepath between City Road Goswell Road there was a bloke in a black morph suit who was running alongside cyclists shouting encouragement. Then, after crossing Goswell Road, on the cut-through to St John St, there was a crowd of about 20 people behind a big banner emblazoned with 'Allez, Allez', shouting and cheering as commuters cycled past. I have no idea why, but I hope they're there tomorrow as well - I'll try to muster a sprint for them!



I don't mean to worry you, but, can anyone verify this? Any bangs to the head recently?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (14 Jan 2015)

Looks like tail wind going home!


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Jan 2015)

I was woken nice and early by pounding pounding hail, plus a bit of thunder and lightning... the hail was followed by sleet and more hail... did about 1/4 of a mile of my 4 mile ride before turning back as it was a tad too slippery, as it's only going to get worse up on those lowlands of Bowland. Waited for a bus that never came, went home, rang my boss, told him, i'd be very late, went to get a later bus which travelled 2 miles in 45 minutes, and finally got to work 2 and a half hours late. Funny thing though, not a scrap of the frozen hail/sleet up on those lowlands of Bowland that brought lancaster to a near standstill... so in retrospect, i should have just kept on going in the first place.


----------



## summerdays (14 Jan 2015)

Roads were fine but noticed the kerb was slippy when I stopped to talk to someone. It was nice and sunny this morning but cloudy and getting windy on the way home.


----------



## Glow worm (14 Jan 2015)

Blimey- was I lucky tonight. Stopped for a couple of jars with a pal in Cambridge on the way home. As we left the pub I realised with a sickening shudder I only had one of my two panniers with me. Panic. There'd been a few scrotes in the pub too so I thought that was it. Went outside and TFFT there it was. I'd removed it while locking up and it was still sat there in the basket of an adjacent bike where, obviously I'd left it.

It only had my laptop, work phone, iPhone and wallet in it. In a busy street. For an hour and a half. All thankfully present and correct. The Gods were smiling on me tonight- the rain even held off until I got home


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jan 2015)

Headwind + Hills + ice tyres = hard work. On the plus side, when I turned to head home I had 2 or 3 miles of downhill and tailwind, ice tyres are even noisier when you are shifting


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jan 2015)

That was hard work tonight. 16 miles of battling into winds. My legs felt like they were wrapped in lead and my lungs tried to escape from my chest cavity. Damn you wind, damn you all to hell.


----------



## clf (14 Jan 2015)

Looking at tommorows forecast tonight's 10 mile commute at an average 10mph into the wind all the way was a walk in the park. My left knees a bit sore too.


----------



## mythste (14 Jan 2015)

Just got home. Heavy winds and rain drops the size of my... face. 

Really bloody enjoyed it though. Was going from terrifying side-wind to tail wind and concentration levels where pretty high. Got on the drops as much as I could and powered through. Even ended up replacing one of my usual trains with an extra 3 mile blast. Loving the new bike and loving that I finally seem to have cracked layering so I run at a good temperature!


----------



## DCLane (15 Jan 2015)

I've been riding the Raleigh Team (1986 vintage) for the past week, which is hard uphill into a headwind with only 52/42 front and 13-21 rear. Oh, and this evening with a rucksack full of assignments 

A driver decided to rev their engine hard behind me because I wouldn't move at a junction (with a red light) - then told me I'd be knocked down. It was a well-spoken & well-dressed lady in her 50's as well 

The sobering bit was I've found out a rider I think I've seen/spoken to was hit near my commute last week and died on Monday - RIP  .


----------



## slowmotion (15 Jan 2015)

I turned left off Battersea Bridge and waited at the top of the sloping pedestrian path that leads down to the river. A lady and her dog were coming up along it. The dog looked delightful, but a bit wonky, and I smiled as it came alongside my bike.
"Great dog". She said she was a springer spaniel aged nine. She had been losing her sight for a couple of years, and was now almost completely blind. I reached down with a smelly cycling glove to pat her head. Her tail wagged, nineteen to the dozen. "She seems happy anyway" 
" Yes, she is".
And that was it....


----------



## DWiggy (15 Jan 2015)

Seeing as it was a tad windy and raining this morning I chose my "safe route" a cycle path that runs along side the A2 (Past the cyclopark) that keeps me away from the traffic. 
It was pitch black and I was going along the short wooded part, when out on nowhere a large branch appeared!! I swerved to avoid it but ended up on mooshy leaves that collect either side of the path, next thing I know I was sliding along the ground with my arms out (a bit like Superman), I laid there for a few seconds like a first generation terminator assessing damage, you know the one with the iffy (noisy) hard drive....Although I did hear a pop from my shoulder it seems fine although a little achy, but other than that me and the bike are good to go but were a bit mucky.
Still, a little more excitement than usual I suppose!


----------



## DWiggy (15 Jan 2015)

mythste said:


> Just got home. Heavy winds and rain drops the size of my... face.
> 
> Really bloody enjoyed it though. Was going from terrifying side-wind to tail wind and concentration levels where pretty high. Got on the drops as much as I could and powered through. Even ended up replacing one of my usual trains with an extra 3 mile blast. Loving the new bike and loving that I finally seem to have cracked layering so I run at a good temperature!


Love I then your out in extreme weather..strangely it makes me feel alive!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (15 Jan 2015)

Mostly tail wind coming in which was a result as it was still hard work, but it was all the more satisfying when I reached Cambridge and I sailed past over a hundred cars stuck in a jam!


----------



## 2wheelsgeth (15 Jan 2015)

mythste said:


> I don't mean to worry you, but, can anyone verify this? Any bangs to the head recently?


 
Well, I don't remember it, but then, if it was severe enough...Mind you, I did have that funny mushroom omelette for breakfast yesterday...

They weren't there this morning


----------



## Panter (15 Jan 2015)

Wet, very wet. Dark, very dark. Windy, fairly. Cold, not so much.
Still, my M+ turned up yesterday and they're beautifully light and free rolling compared to the Jones XR's I was using (which shows just how draggy they must have been!)
Managed a very respectable time this morning, considering it was against a gusty headwind


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (15 Jan 2015)

Left the house in a smug & happy mood this morning. Got some more new wheels last night which had me beaming, then the forecast for rain between 10:00 & 15:00 meaning a dry commute both ways. A nice first 10 mile but then the hail shower that hit me 15 miles away from work stung the hell out of my face, I was out on an exposed stretch too so nowhere to hide. The strong SWesterly battering the hell out of me, first from the side then almost head on as I made the turn. Further on and I came up to what looked a nasty 3 car smash up, debris everywhere. It was pitch black apart from my front Ay-up beaming away and I couldn't see anyone around so my first thought was 'oh sh*t, this has just happened and they're all still in their vehicles'. Just about to get my phone out when a couple of Police officers turn up and I see a guy step out of the shadows, no idea if he was ok but I'm guessing he was the one who made the 999 call. Police Lady waves me through and gestures for me to keep going. About 6 mile to go and I could see clear sky so head down and cracked on, even did an extra 3 miles in the end. Here's hoping that everyone involved this morning comes out ok. My smug and happy mood sincerely wiped from my face.


----------



## Simontm (15 Jan 2015)

Back on the bike after work commitments - don't know what the fuss is about 
Had a brief headwind but mainly quiet ride in although the legs were a bit rubbish after three days off, the biggest problem being that my back brake failed again - second time in as many months (Spyres sigh). Emailed Specialized at Kingston and last time they sorted it out quickly so will pop in tonight.
Numpty count: One SoB in a white van that nearly caused me to jump up onto the pavement. Usual stupidity as a few yards down he joined the queue. I gave him the international symbol as I passed him.


----------



## fossyant (15 Jan 2015)

Decent run in. Dry but windy. Found out two more bikes went from the bike shelter yesterday. One had a D lock cut


----------



## Origamist (15 Jan 2015)

Hovering around 0C this morning with a good tailwind. Packed a merino beanie in case of hail later! Nose is still a bit sore (bloody bogeys!) but no more torrents of blood, thankfully....


----------



## Exile (15 Jan 2015)

Having lost more than a few commutes last year to the excuse "I fell off yesterday, better not chance it today", I decided this morning to just get back on the bike and ride.

Oddly enough, after struggling a little more than usual to mount the bike, all the aches and pains vanished when I started pedalling. Well worth the initial discomfort to avoid using the bus.

Also saw an amusing sight whilst waiting at lights on Whitworth Street. A pedestrian, headphones on, air drumming away. With actual drumsticks. Have to give them credit for going whole hog on that effort .


----------



## clf (15 Jan 2015)

Stuck behing a skip lorry for half a mile which seemed to contain half a ton of rotten decomposing fish


----------



## Simontm (15 Jan 2015)

Had to go to Kingston so had the pleasure of the Kingston Road  It's the Merton side I hate.
Anyway one great big numpty of an article - TRN lorry out of Heathrow - passed me so close that I think I was meant to be part of the Asian for advertised  Seriously just about a couple of inches away. Bloody scary. 

If there were any other numpties, they got away with it due to comparative behaviour


----------



## BigAl68 (15 Jan 2015)

Lovely ride in even if I had to weave around plenty of fallen branches and sticks from the trees. Got to see a second badger this week, different one I think as at least a few miles distance from Mondays one. Left work with blue sky but a bit blustery. Dry twice in a day, that was a first for the week.


----------



## clf (15 Jan 2015)

Got home with the help of the montage music from the Rocky films going through my head


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jan 2015)

Cracking weather this morning, temperature was up and the wind was down. Tonight the complete reverse, very gusty


----------



## Origamist (15 Jan 2015)

Was doing 14mph downhill at one stage this evening into the headwind. Very gusty.

Pasta, followed by Marco Polo on Netflix, a bath, then bed!


----------



## dr snuggles (15 Jan 2015)

Disgraceful weather tonight. Worst one ever for me.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jan 2015)

Oi Wind....!! What did I say to you yesterday.. just ferk off.. just do it.. we are all bored of you. You are making the commute home a bloody chore. So begone with you, leave us cycling commuters be. Please, for the love of God.


----------



## I like Skol (15 Jan 2015)

I called out the Puncture Fairy today before cycling home! As I got to the bike shed a colleague was crouched by his front wheel and appeared to be doing a bit of tyre squeezing. As it happened he didn't have a flat but In the conversation that followed I pointed out that I hadn't had a single commute puncture in the whole of last year and in actual fact I don't get many punctures these days.
There, I said it. I'm a risk taker and I ain't scared 

Anyway, it was a fast dry ride home, one of the quickest in a while thanks, in part, to the generous tailwind.


----------



## summerdays (15 Jan 2015)

Two not brilliant commutes....

This morning approached a roundabout and was overtaken by a quicker cyclist. I slowed as I wasn't going to go for an ok but smallish gap, and watched them going for a perfectly acceptable gap given their higher speed and ahead of me. Except the driver accelerated towards them with the horn full on on purpose. The fact that the driver was a driving instructor made it worse. I'm pretty certain I didn't see the car as I made my decision not to go, I was waiting for a van, and the cyclist was passing the exit, not just joining the roundabout. Given all he needed to do was drive less manically and a professional driver to boot.

I also had a saddle that suddenly decided to point at the moon (uncomfortable And no I can't ever adjust my saddle myself, it's one of those bolts I can't tighten enough to stop all movement).

And on the way home the brake seemed to be having problems.


----------



## Origamist (16 Jan 2015)

Commute length this morning: 30 metres. Hit some black ice at the end of my street at 18mph and went down hard. Sore wrist and abrasions to hip and elbow. 

Looked at the thermometer and it said 2C, checked the cars out front and no frost on the windows. Decided it was not ice bike weather. The rest is history....

More positively, the bike only has superficial scratches and a bent shifter. Time for a sugary cuppa.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (16 Jan 2015)

A nice commute to almost round the week off. There was nothing like the wind of late, so I took advantage and popped a 31 miler in. Did have some spots of rain for the first 5 miles or so but nothing of any significance. I almost got the bestie out this morning as I'm gagging to get the new wheels spinning, glad I never as the roads were soaked through. Spring is yet another week closer, and well done to all this week who smashed through the awful weather


----------



## zaza123 (16 Jan 2015)

It was icy this morning. Nearly lost the front wheel on a white line coming onto a roundabout but it gripped and threw me upright. Stayed on but tip toed a bit after that.


----------



## Panter (16 Jan 2015)

First ride in with the new Carradice saddle bag thingy. Was a bit concerned that I wouldn't know if it fell off at any point, but quickly realised that if the bike suddenly became ride-able, I'd lost it!


----------



## Simontm (16 Jan 2015)

Absolutely normal commute with a slight side wind in places - no tailwind at all  

Numpty count: 0


----------



## MichaelO (16 Jan 2015)

Took the marginally longer, hillier route over the North Downs this morning, rather than the A23 - very enjoyable! The miles are racking up quicker than this time last year


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (16 Jan 2015)

Panter said:


> First ride in with the new Carradice saddle bag thingy. Was a bit concerned that I wouldn't know if it fell off at any point, but quickly realised that if the bike suddenly became ride-able, I'd lost it!


Hahaha made me chuckle this


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jan 2015)

AT LAST..THE WIND HAS DROPPED. Made for a much nice commute this morning. A bit nippy though but not as bad as some of your people opp norf by the looks and sounds of things.

Sorry to hear about your off @Origamist , with that and the nosebleeds, you seem to be in the wars lately. Take it easy bud,


----------



## HarryTheDog (16 Jan 2015)

Yes very pleasant down in London, enjoyed the ride in, came across a guy on a eliptical bike in shorts and light top , I think this one http://www.elliptigo.co.uk/. Seen him before goes fairly rapid for a eliptical ( approx 18mph into a 5mph headwind) but I still had to show him normal bikes are more efficient. Then had 2nd puncture this week 1/4 mile from work. Luckily I had cafe covers so walked the last bit to work. Wife rang me, she had a puncture in the car as well.


----------



## mythste (16 Jan 2015)

Managed a record 4 out of 5 days this week, which im super proud of, especially considering the weather! Its only 6 miles each way but I really felt it in my legs on the way in this morning. averaging about 13mph which I think is a semi decent speed.

I think the mixture of a new bike, and the fact i'm now on day 6 of not smoking after 5 years of 10-15 a day is really keeping me going! Can't wait for feb pay day so I can get some more appropriate gear with the money I've saved by not puffing!


----------



## andyfraser (16 Jan 2015)

For the first time this year I got the road bike out! I'm finishing at 12 today so I'll be able to have a nice long ride home in daylight.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (16 Jan 2015)

So glad its friday, turns out my rear brake has been on the rim all week...
So going to fix that and also going to get the spike tyres on the MTB ready
A hard week, but it is getting lighter now which is great news


----------



## DCLane (16 Jan 2015)

Not a good ride in; two very near misses - the first a learner driver pulling out halfway across at a T-junction when I'm coming down the road and the second being a driver pulling out (and not stopping) at a roundabout as I'm again half-way across. Just managed to stop for both. Two close passes as well! https://www.strava.com/activities/241693679

Either I'm a bit unnerved by someone I've seen/spoken to dying or it was just a bad morning's ride in.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Jan 2015)

Used the ice bike thinking it would be icy out in the sticks, it wasn't. Though looking at the forecast it might be icing up on the way home.


----------



## zaza123 (16 Jan 2015)

Decided to ride home in a big arc taking in a visit to mum's in Wood Lane. Blazing sunshine and sweating my bag off up there, hail, then snow on the way back home. Crazy day.


----------



## andyfraser (16 Jan 2015)

I took a slightly longer route home as it was nice and managed an average speed of 17.5 mph! Conditions were in my favour and there was very little traffic. I also managed to move from 4th to 3rd on a Strava segment near me.


----------



## mythste (16 Jan 2015)

zaza123 said:


> Decided to ride home in a big arc taking in a visit to mum's in Wood Lane. Blazing sunshine and sweating my bag off up there, hail, then snow on the way back home. Crazy day.



Ive had one eye on the weather all day and I've come to the conclusion that trying to work out how many layers to put on come 5pm is completely futile.

So I'm going naked.

TFIF.


----------



## zaza123 (16 Jan 2015)

Even when it was sunny and I had steam coming out of my armpit vents my face was numb. You can't win


----------



## clf (16 Jan 2015)

Early start and finish today meant getting to work with very little traffic to contend with and getting home 10 minutes before the heavens opened this afternoon.


----------



## Simontm (16 Jan 2015)

Avoided the threatened showers and a speedy commute back. Officially there was no-one trying to kill me deliberately or through ignorance, close pass, etc so numpty count is:0.

But...I sped past a ford focus and joined the traffic at the same speed as everyone (bout 20 mph), didn't cause the focus to slow, in fact I had to brake rather than hit the Mini ahead! 

However, the move prompted the Focus to put their full beam on. Now, thanks for lighting up the way but did you really want to blind oncoming traffic and the mini driver?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Jan 2015)

Got home and jumped into the car to take our lass to cubs and had to jump out to de-ice it, windscreen was well and truly iced up.


----------



## paul04 (17 Jan 2015)

Another good week commuting to work, idiot taxi driver get's the award for the stupid over take of the week, trying to over take me on a bend when a car is coming the other way, he had know where to go, so he had to stop in the middle of the road, the car driver was not impressed, and errr said a few swear words to the taxi driver.

All week the wind has not help the commute to work, only this morning it was replaced with a light covering of snow, once on the main roads it was fine, and on the way home I just managed to get home before the rain/hail/sleet started


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (18 Jan 2015)

Spiked tyres fitted to the MTB just in case...


----------



## 400bhp (18 Jan 2015)

-3 deg forecast tomorrow morn.

Full winter gear that's for sure.


----------



## Origamist (18 Jan 2015)

400bhp said:


> -3 deg forecast tomorrow morn.
> 
> Full winter gear that's for sure.



Yeah, looks decidedly cold and ice is likely. Prepped the single speed ice bike this afternoon and have put a pot of soup in the water bottle cage for a warming lunch! Take it easy tmrw folks.


----------



## Stevie Mcluskey (19 Jan 2015)

Cold one into work today. Think some maintenance required at dinner break with GT85 and oil as gears didnt shift a couple of times presumably due to moisture and the cold. Was freezing right enough.

Good news is now sitting in office at work just as cold as the heating is goosed.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (19 Jan 2015)

Much better than I expected today which was a bonus


----------



## summerdays (19 Jan 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Much better than I expected today which was a bonus


Yes it doesn't look as icy as I was expecting after yesterday. Still cold though


----------



## Nocode (19 Jan 2015)

A bit chilly this morning - that chill where you're sat at your desk after a warm shower but your eyeballs still feel partly frozen - even though I wear glasses.


----------



## Simontm (19 Jan 2015)

Lovely ride in. Bit chilly, my shower gel partially froze! 

Numpty count: 0


----------



## Panter (19 Jan 2015)

It was a real winter wonderland this morning, so made the mistake of putting a Merino top on and then roasted on the way in!


----------



## fossyant (19 Jan 2015)

Icy this morning. Must remember that frozen puddles on a bumpy farm track can be rather deep. 

Quite a shock when the front end drops a foot. It's all ok on the MTB. Must have woke the neighbourhood up with the noise of smashing ice.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (19 Jan 2015)

Cracking ride in this morning. -5.8deg C registering on the Garmin but really enjoyable. None of the mad wind about that we've had of late, just a crisp morning. Bit of ice about but that's a given, nothing too dangerous. Not looking forward to midweek, snow all day Wednesday could put a halt on January's mile progress. Bah.


----------



## Origamist (19 Jan 2015)

Ice bike had its first outing of 2015 (3 days too late to stop me from hitting the tarmac last week though) and it was needed as there were icy patches. The temp was -6.1 according to my Garmin, but there was very little wind so it was not too bad. Toes were a bit cold, but I blame my circulation for that. Oh, and my water bottle had become a slush puppy by the time I got to Hale!

Average speed was about 16mph but with only a 48/18 combo and tyres heavier than my legs, that wasn't too shabby. However, I did get passed on the canal path for the first time ever


----------



## 2wheelsgeth (19 Jan 2015)

First day on the new N+1 (RIbble Sportive) this morning. Cold, but highly enjoyable. Stuck some extra miles on, obviously.


----------



## 400bhp (19 Jan 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Much better than I expected today which was a bonus


+1.

I went my normal way which involves a couple of miles of country lanes. Well salted so iy was fine.

-10 forecast tomorrow


----------



## Origamist (19 Jan 2015)

Yikes, if it is -10C tomorrow go safe as that's just over the limit of what salt can do to stop ice forming.


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Jan 2015)

Unbolted my rear rack to make the BSO lighter for snow duties last week. I bolted it on again yesterday to put the child seat on to carry my daughter to nursery this morning. 

All went well but having dropped her ladyship off, arriving at work six miles later, one of the seat stay rack bolts has fallen out ! 

I did tighten them up but suspect that the hole the bolt goes into is defective.


----------



## potsy (19 Jan 2015)

Origamist said:


> However, I did get passed on the canal path for the first time ever


I regularly get passed by joggers on there 

4 potential commutes and I only managed 1 by bike, first two days I was put off by the strength of the wind, managed the 3rd day then wimped out again on the last day as the temperature was meant to be plummeting for the way home and I haven't yet fitted the ice tyres.

Been wearing my Nightvision jacket on the odd occasion I do get the bike out, only thing is I keep forgetting to turn the little fitted light off so it's still flashing away for a few days before I next use it, might need to stock up on batteries


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jan 2015)

Shortest commute to work since I don't know when. Took the ice bike to the lbs to get the chain sorted before work and then 7 miles straight(ish) to work


----------



## DCLane (19 Jan 2015)

Icy test ride to work on the green Carrera; needed some adjustments and a couple more to do at home.

Overall, it's light, quick and green. This saddle means I feel every bump though:


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (19 Jan 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Shortest commute to work since I don't know when. Took the ice bike to the lbs to get the chain sorted before work and then 7 miles straight(ish) to work


I bet that felt really strange didn't it? I know if I go the shorter way it feels like its over before its even started!


----------



## potsy (19 Jan 2015)

400bhp said:


> -10 forecast tomorrow


Have you added a rogue 0 to that figure?
Haven't seen any forecast as pessimistic as that, BBC are saying -2 around here


----------



## zaza123 (19 Jan 2015)

My hands were freezing in cheap Aldi winter gloves after a couple of miles. Ordered some SealSkinz lobster thingies when I got to work. On offer at Cycle Surgery.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jan 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> I bet that felt really strange didn't it? I know if I go the shorter way it feels like its over before its even started!



The extra 2 hours in bed were nice though


----------



## 400bhp (19 Jan 2015)

potsy said:


> Have you added a rogue 0 to that figure?
> Haven't seen any forecast as pessimistic as that, BBC are saying -2 around here


Weather. Com
-6 but feels like -10.

Bbc forecasts arent great.


----------



## clf (19 Jan 2015)

Followed another cyclist down Chester / Washway road towards Stretford filtering through the traffic. She seemed ultra cautious, unclipping and slowing right down all the way on her single speed, obviously much more experienced than I as I would have probably gone at my normal pace and no doubt ended up in my backside due to ice. So probably thanks to her I arrived at work in one piece


----------



## MichaelO (19 Jan 2015)

Legs felt knackered this morning, so a slow ride in. Hope I can find some energy before heading home later!!


----------



## cyberknight (19 Jan 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> I bet that felt really strange didn't it? I know if I go the shorter way it feels like its over before its even started!


You will have to let me know what its like on the return trip, im torn both ways atm for the night shift commute .


----------



## summerdays (19 Jan 2015)

By the home commute the ice had disappeared, glad I had the snow bike today, left some scratches on an icy puddle!


----------



## BigAl68 (19 Jan 2015)

Cold at 5am, still cold at 4pm. Wrapped up in lots of layers and took it easy. More of the same tomorrow looking at the BBC weather forecast.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (19 Jan 2015)

Cold but dry.
I take that for January


----------



## RedRider (19 Jan 2015)

Front brake cable snapped on the way home tonight! Never had that happen before. Was going round a corner, the brakes bit a bit and then ping! The metal stopper thingy that holds it in place in the lever had come off, no more than a year old as well.
Pretty lucky really and it happened just outside an Evans so was able to buy another inner. Made it home gingerly and have fitted it.


----------



## discominer (19 Jan 2015)

Glasgow's award-winning infrastructure. #dontbother


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jan 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> I bet that felt really strange didn't it? I know if I go the shorter way it feels like its over before its even started!



Did a couple of extra miles tonight to make up for it


----------



## clf (19 Jan 2015)

clf said:


> Just ordered a pair of 4 seasons, seem to get balanced reviews. Hoping they'll protect against the tiny sharp stones that have caused my last few flats.



I've just realised that after changing to the 4 seasons last week I've had no pins and needles in my hands at all. A smoother and much more pleasant ride. Even if they turn out to be no more resistant to punctures than the old tyres they're worth every penny for the comfort. Ace tyres, very impressed


----------



## wisdom (19 Jan 2015)

Back brake cable froze in the noodle obviously due to last weeks deluge.


----------



## 400bhp (19 Jan 2015)

Bad accident on sinderland road (for the locals). There is a slight right hand bend off camber near the junction of the tip and it looked like one car had cut the corner and ploughed into an incoming car. Road completely closed.

its a nasty corner with high hedges meaning limited visibility. many poor drivers will cut across the corner. A crash had to happen sooner or later.

I knew something was going on because a couple of miles from the crash there were far more cars coming towards me than normal and going fairly slow too. Thing is when I turned right onto sinderland road about a mile from the crash you could see the blue and orange flashing lights and a load of brake lights from a tail back (this is a country road). Yet some tool still overtook me about 200 yards from the back of the queue.

Fortunately for me I could pass all the stationary cars and use a service road at the tip to get past it all.


----------



## clf (19 Jan 2015)

400bhp said:


> Bad accident on sinderland road (for the locals).


Altrincham?


----------



## 400bhp (19 Jan 2015)

clf said:


> Altrincham?


Yes.


----------



## clf (19 Jan 2015)

That bend always worries me a little when I'm going to the tip in the car. Like you say, bound to happen sooner or later. Hopefully everyones ok.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (19 Jan 2015)

cyberknight said:


> You will have to let me know what its like on the return trip, im torn both ways atm for the night shift commute .


Sorry CK, only just seen this. Roads fine, a bit slippy in places but nothing too bad. But, you'll know this by now


----------



## John_S (19 Jan 2015)

Hi All,

Looking at the photo of the frozen cycle lane in Glasgow and reading about icy conditions in other posts I can consider myself to have got off very lightly today.

I'm in East Anglia and over the last couple of weeks the commute has felt like a bit of a grind at times with the strong wind in my face or buffeting me from the side. Therefore at about zeros degrees C this morning, according to the phone weather app, and with only light winds comparable to those over the last couple of weeks I actually quite enjoyed todays commute.

I hope that the weather conditions for everyone else improve as the week goes on and good luck staying upright in the icy places!

John


----------



## Simontm (19 Jan 2015)

Fast paced ride to Wimbledon to see a mate, then another one home - good fun. 

Numpty count: 0


----------



## BigAl68 (20 Jan 2015)

I think that was the coldest commute of the past 12 months. The bike computer showed -6 degrees at 5am and with my average speed I recon the windchill puts it about -13 or -14 degrees. The rise was lovely though as it was like cycling along a diamond encrusted path and the cold meant I didn't see a soul until I got into Bristol. The animals know what they are doing though as I didn't see a thing all ride apart from a few cats when in the city. I am still a bit cold now after an hour of being in the office.


----------



## Truth (20 Jan 2015)

Early start then BigAl ! I am just about to set off from Wolverhampton to Brum and the roads, just like yesterday, look in quite good condition. Good luck all


----------



## BigAl68 (20 Jan 2015)

Truth said:


> Early start then BigAl ! I am just about to set off from Wolverhampton to Brum and the roads, just like yesterday, look in quite good condition. Good luck all


5am start Monday through Thursday and then I have three days off so its worth it. I also get the first 10 miles of my commute to myself and its totally road free as I use the Bath-Bristol-Bath national cycle path. I am eating my porridge now so I have at last warmed up.


----------



## Simontm (20 Jan 2015)

-3 on the way in and I had a slow ride. Actually that's not quite true, had a steady ride. Took me around the same time to get in. Quite busy as people opted for their cars but well behaved. Got quite a shock when I realised I was in Croydon after sunrise - longer days are on their way folks! 

Numpty count: 0


----------



## Panter (20 Jan 2015)

My 'nana froze this morning!


----------



## iggibizzle (20 Jan 2015)

Bottled it today and took the tram. My off the other week has put me off ice 

Was getting a bit slippy last night on way home, and it's colder today and forecast colder later. Il hit the gym bikes on way home instead


----------



## DWiggy (20 Jan 2015)

Chilly rind in this morning although ended up sweaty at the end , most roads were ok apart from one that is at the bottom of a hill and the run off has frozen and turned to slush....also my water bottle started to turned to slush puppy.
But still thoroughly enjoyed the ride.

PS: Dann in Kent


----------



## andyfraser (20 Jan 2015)

Not too bad here today. Garmin showed -2 dropping to -4 in places. The roads were ok but I took it slow and steady anyway. I was wearing what I normally wear (Mountain Warehouse cycling jacket, t-shirt, long ALDI cycling trousers, waterproof walking boots) but didn't feel cold. It was actually very pleasant.


----------



## Simontm (20 Jan 2015)

Panter said:


> My 'nana froze this morning!


Is that a euphemism?? 

IGMC


----------



## Arjimlad (20 Jan 2015)

Started with a beautiful sunrise, enjoyed a lovely frosty ride. Shellard's Lane was the only really icy part.

I saw another cyclist coming fast down Shellard's Lane & warned her of the ice at the bottom. I then struggled to get traction on the rear wheel riding uphill under the M5 as the road was icy there too. But what a beautiful morning to be out on a bike !


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jan 2015)

-2 when I left home this morning. But dry roads meant a lack of any frost or ice on the roads. However, my rear disc brake (BB7) Iced up and seized open. Had to stop and manhandle the cable to get it moving again. First time that has ever happened with my disc brakes on any bike. Will have to strip the cable down and get lubing this weekend.

And boy.. the traffic this morning in SE London was horrendous. Looks like everyone has decided to drive to work rather then use other means. Traffic jam after traffic jam this morning. It made for slow progress.


----------



## DWiggy (20 Jan 2015)

...also saw a few cars with drivers peering out tiny holes they made in their frosty windscreens...it does sh@t me up when once of these goes by me!


----------



## Gez73 (20 Jan 2015)

Roads actually okay this morning for me. Pavements looked far worse to be honest. Still quite chilly but was able to keep a decent pace without fear of losing the road. Take care those of you with worse roads than me. Gez


----------



## hatler (20 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> -2 when I left home this morning. But dry roads meant a lack of any frost or ice on the roads. However, my rear disc brake (BB7) Iced up and seized open. Had to stop and manhandle the cable to get it moving again. First time that has ever happened with my disc brakes on any bike. Will have to strip the cable down and get lubing this weekend.
> 
> And boy.. the traffic this morning in SE London was horrendous. Looks like everyone has decided to drive to work rather then use other means. Traffic jam after traffic jam this morning. It made for slow progress.


Yup. Doncha just hate that. All these people in cars causing gridlock that slows them up by half an hour. I find it _really_ irritating that they hold me up for an extra minute or two.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jan 2015)

hatler said:


> Yup. Doncha just hate that. All these people in cars causing gridlock that slows them up by half an hour. I find it _really_ irritating that they hold me up for an extra minute or two.
> 
> :-)




Nah these jams were pretty bad.
Was running at least 5 minutes late


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (20 Jan 2015)

Snows on its way for me early hours of tomorrow it seems, that'll make for an interesting morning commute. Forecast shows it turning to rain though from early/mid morning so I look forward to the slush puppy hell of the ride home already. In other news, this mornings ride was most enjoyable and the sun is out now so should have a pleasant ride back.


----------



## BigAl68 (20 Jan 2015)

The puncture fairy paid me a visit on the way home. On the plus side it was above zero degrees.


----------



## zaza123 (20 Jan 2015)

I bought the laptop home tonight. we have snow forecast all night in North Staffs. If at all possible I will be cycling in tomorrow but thought I would not take any chances. Unfortunately I blew my budget on one bike (2014 Corix de Fer) and one set of tyres (Panaracer Tourguard) so don't have the option of MTB or ice tyres. I shall be cheesed off if I can't do my commuting miles tomorrow. It's strange how you get addicted to this game isn't it.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (20 Jan 2015)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVNg5SsPIM4

Sadly this is the reason I've decided to stick with the extortionate £8.00 daily bus fair to travel 7miles. Hopefully the temperature is to rise above zero soon


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jan 2015)

I have no idea what the temperature was this morning but three things told me it was very very cold.

(1) I had to stop and use my pocket warmers.

(2) I preferred to bike up hill and not down, as going up hill my face didn't feel like someone was trying to sandpaper it off.

(3) My water bottle was frozen when I got to work.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jan 2015)

Turdus philomelos said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVNg5SsPIM4
> 
> Sadly this is the reason I've decided to stick with the extortionate £8.00 daily bus fair to travel 7miles. Hopefully the temperature is to rise above zero soon




£8 a day! You'd be better off investing in a set of ice tyres, they'll pay for themselves in less than two weeks


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (20 Jan 2015)

Got to the bike at 5.10 pm, front tyre flat, almost totally flat.
Tyres are brand new Hard Shell Gators, so a little bemused.
Dry all the way in too.
Changed it and used our community track pump to fill it up!
Getting the new tyres back on the rim is bloody hard, but when you have no choice you always seem to get there in the end.

Got home, inner tube inspection shows no fault, so can only assume the valve was not on right or something


----------



## mythste (20 Jan 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Got to the bike at 5.10 pm, front tyre flat, almost totally flat.
> Tyres are brand new Hard Shell Gators, so a little bemused.
> Dry all the way in too.
> Changed it and used our community track pump to fill it up!
> ...



You're a kind man, clearly. I'd have assumed something more sinister!

Not annoyed anyone at work recently?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (20 Jan 2015)

mythste said:


> You're a kind man, clearly. I'd have assumed something more sinister!
> 
> Not annoyed anyone at work recently?



LOL!


----------



## donnydave (20 Jan 2015)

There's something strange going on, for the last week and a bit I've had the problem of incredibly timid and risk averse drivers refusing to overtake, to the point that it's downright embarrassing. I've tried turning and nodding, waving, moving pointedly to the left and all manner of things to indicate that its safe to pass but they just sit there for most of the three mile stretch I do on a b road. 

I can understand them being cautious if they didn't know the road but at night the lights of oncoming cars show the general arrangement of the road ahead and there's plenty of opportunities to pass. 

Thankfully in each case the balance has been immediately redressed and the people held up by the low-confidence driver have taken their frustration out on my elbow with their wing mirrors so nothing has really changed.


----------



## HLaB (20 Jan 2015)

Cold is probably sums it up best, the Garmin said -4deg C this morning and -2deg C tonight but the roads were nice clean and dry for both


----------



## 400bhp (20 Jan 2015)

Nice change today. I had a few meetings in Manchester centre so donned a shirt, some cargo pants and my Gore windstopper and threw some pants and shoes into a bag and pottered along the canal. It really is surprising how quickly I can get out of an office meeting from Manc and back home - 45 minutes. I couldn't do that in a car, tram, bus or train.


----------



## 400bhp (20 Jan 2015)

donnydave said:


> There's something strange going on, for the last week and a bit I've had the problem of incredibly timid and risk averse drivers refusing to overtake, to the point that it's downright embarrassing. I've tried turning and nodding, waving, moving pointedly to the left and all manner of things to indicate that its safe to pass but they just sit there for most of the three mile stretch I do on a b road.
> 
> I can understand them being cautious if they didn't know the road but at night the lights of oncoming cars show the general arrangement of the road ahead and there's plenty of opportunities to pass.
> 
> Thankfully in each case the balance has been immediately redressed and the people held up by the low-confidence driver have taken their frustration out on my elbow with their wing mirrors so nothing has really changed.



Check your shorts -gaping hole in them?


----------



## 400bhp (20 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> And boy.. the traffic this morning in SE London was horrendous. Looks like everyone has decided to drive to work rather then use other means. Traffic jam after traffic jam this morning. It made for slow progress.



Falling price of petrol?


----------



## Simontm (20 Jan 2015)

Again a trip to Wimbledon then home. All well and good road wise, there was technically a numpty - numpty count 1 - but the van driver was so apologetic for not only trying to hit me but also the car just in front of me, I felt kinda bad for him!
On the way to Kingston, some poor sod without a tyre lever so stopped - although was quite surprised I was so equipped


----------



## dave r (20 Jan 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I have no idea what the temperature was this morning but three things told me it was very very cold.
> 
> (1) I had to stop and use my pocket warmers.
> 
> ...



Whilst its been cold this week I don't think its been too bad this winter, I've yet to arrive at work with my beard iced up, though on Sunday when I arrived at my cafe stop I found that the cold had got into my face muscles and I had trouble talking and making sense. I know when its been really bad, its when both my water bottle and beard have frozen up and my mouth has stopped working properly.


----------



## Keith Oates (21 Jan 2015)

This week I started to commute to my new (as in different city) office and although the temps are very low it was good to start cycling again. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Truth (21 Jan 2015)

Simontm said:


> Again a trip to Wimbledon then home. All well and good road wise, there was technically a numpty - numpty count 1 - but the van driver was so apologetic for not only trying to hit me but also the car just in front of me, I felt kinda bad for him!
> On the way to Kingston, some poor sod without a tyre lever so stopped - although was quite surprised I was so equipped


An apology goes a LONG way! I always accept it with a smile, even when I ended up going over some blokes car roof a couple of years ago!
Well perhaps the apology wasn't accepted with a smile that time but it was still accepted!


----------



## Simontm (21 Jan 2015)

Every Wednesday I have to pick my daughter up from school so every Wednesday I am reminded of why I commute by bike:

Four days a week: 7: Leave house 
7.50-8: Arrive Croydon 
8.15: Showered and sitting at desk with coffee 

Wednesdays: Leave house at 7; 
7.15-7.25: Stand on platform for 5-10 minutes hoping that the train isn't late. Sit next to woman with elbows out as she does her makeup or a bloke who legs cannot possibly be able to spread that far surely and have his shoulders grown?
7.35-7.40: Check watch to see whether I should jump out at Wimbledon and get tram or risk the change at Clapham Junction. Bloke is now doing splits and is accompanied by someone who hits me round the back of the head with a rucksack.
7.55: Clapham Junction. Give up trying to be polite and force my way off the train and pass the idiots on the platform who don't realise that people do actually need to leave the train. Leap up the stairs, dodging ditherers and standees. Down the next platform steps, glaring at those coming up who don;t seem to realise that some people actually need to get onto platform.
7.58: Get train/ 7.59: Miss train and wait 12 minutes for next one
8.15: Still waiting for a spare platform for the dedicated London Victoria-East Croydon train. 
8.20: Arrive at East Croydon
8.30: Arrive at office
8.35: Sitting at desk with coffee. 

If raining - 
Four days a week: Arrive at desk in nice dry clothes
Wednesdays: Sit in wet trousers, hoping they'll be dry soon. 

At that ladies and gentlemen is why I commute!


----------



## MisterStan (21 Jan 2015)

Back at work after a couple of days of looking after my daughter, who's been ill. Obviously a nice headwind to welcome me back - really felt like hard work despite a few days rest for the legs.

I had a new headset fitted to the commuter last week, the bike felt like new this morning!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (21 Jan 2015)

Tyre went down again at about 10 mins from work, so got off and put some more air in it.

A kind motorist then stopped and got out to see if I was okay and it was non other than @martinclive !

Top bloke!

Anyway put some more air in it and limped to work. So my normal out the trap start at the lights at Castle Hill was stumped by the tyre and everyone with shopping baskets left this lycra lad behind!

Got to work, used the track pump and then I finally heard the slow hiss.

Smallest of little thing inside the tyre. I will have to get new inners cause I can't find the to patch.

Unreal.

Plus a lovely head wind and lashings of rain. The novelty of this winter weather has definitely worn off.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (21 Jan 2015)

We missed the snow that was forecast, 15 miles further north and its absolutely belted it down so a guy at work tells me. Slush in places and the roads were really wet but without being icy. I managed to get 3 miles in before taking a loop back home, I'd not put my buff on and my face was too cold. Another day of Winter ticked off... C'mon Spring, lets be 'avin ya! !


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jan 2015)

2 degress when I left this morning but it was milder overnight so no frost or ice thank gawd, Wet roads though. Traffic much better today then previous days.
Made for quite a nice commute in. @deptfordmarmoset , added the new bridge to my commute this morning. They've done a good job. Quite nice round the back of Waitrose (oo err missus).


----------



## MichaelO (21 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> 2 degress when I left this morning but it was milder overnight so no frost or ice thank gawd, .


Actually felt quite "warm" heading into London this morning, helped by a gentle tail wind. Very enjoyable commute.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (21 Jan 2015)

Never commented in this thread but....
Miserable! Freezing rain and hailstone, strong winds, legs didn't want to work after the night shift, more close passes than I've had in 5 years - worst ride ever. Bleugh, off to bed night night 

Rant over


----------



## MisterStan (21 Jan 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Plus a lovely head wind and lashings of rain.



Despite both the Met and BBC saying it would be dry!


----------



## Biscuit (21 Jan 2015)

For once a tail wind for me. Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Hip Priest (21 Jan 2015)

Crossed a junction just as the light turned amber yesterday. A car coming the other way decided to turn across me, forcing me to stop, then the car behind followed him through and gave me abuse for jumping the red. What is a boy to do?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (21 Jan 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Despite both the Met and BBC saying it would be dry!



Tell me about it!
If I was wrong as much as they were I would be fired!

Bloody useless


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jan 2015)

Biscuit said:


> For once a tail wind for me. Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!




It'l turn tail and bite yer arse on the way back


----------



## Origamist (21 Jan 2015)

Meh - rain, standing water, and -1C. I chose the ice bike (no mud-guards) as I wasn't sure what the conditions would be like later....I'm almost hoping for snow/ice on the way home!


----------



## BigAl68 (21 Jan 2015)

Rubbish, rubbish and rubbish.

As I punctured yesterday and repaired the tube I gave the tyre a good pump last night as I wanted to make sure it was good. That was the last good thing to happen.
1. At 5.30am and about half way to work picked up another puncture. These things happen it's winter so I stopped and got out a new tube etc and went about fitting it. When I got the pump out and started to pump.... No air as the thing has broken, how I am not sure.
2. I start walking as I know there is a community pump at Warmley station that I hope is working as it had been vandalised. Get there and yes it is so I pump up the tyre and get on my way.
3. About three miles along an the tyre starts to go flat and that is when it dawns on me that the tube I used had already given me a phantom flat a while ago and I thought I had binned the tube. 
4. Start walking again and for over an hour 40 plus bikes sail past not one person asking if I need any help until one at last someone slows, get air and back on a slow trundle into the office.


----------



## Origamist (21 Jan 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Rubbish, rubbish and rubbish.
> 
> As I punctured yesterday and repaired the tube I gave the tyre a good pump last night as I wanted to make sure it was good. That was the last good thing to happen.
> 1. At 5.30am and about half way to work picked up another puncture. These things happen it's winter so I stopped and got out a new tube etc and went about fitting it. When I got the pump out and started to pump.... No air as the thing has broken, how I am not sure.
> ...


 
Not much worse than having to push your bike for an hour+ in winter...

I carry the following adhesive "quickie" patches: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...gclid=CJbI6duHpcMCFSsCwwodq1kAJg&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## mythste (21 Jan 2015)

Last night was glorious. Finally starting to get used to efficiently using both chainrings on the Focus and realised its much less energy to dig in up a small hill than stay in a low gear and spin my way up. 

Personal best time on work/home commute. Had a bit of a mental block at a 20 minute barrier. Finally smashed


----------



## fossyant (21 Jan 2015)

No commute yesterday or today. Spent the night in Chester Hilton as a Christmas pressie. Just rain here, no snow.


----------



## martinclive (21 Jan 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Tyre went down again at about 10 mins from work, so got off and put some more air in it.
> 
> A kind motorist then stopped and got out to see if I was okay and it was non other than @martinclive !
> 
> Top bloke!



Pleasure! Lucky you have those 'distinctive' trousers - I could see it was you a long way off!!!

Hope to be back on the bike next week - has been a crazy week since back from hols and trying to run 2 jobs..............


----------



## MisterStan (21 Jan 2015)

martinclive said:


> Pleasure! Lucky you have those 'distinctive' trousers



Mapei kit?


----------



## martinclive (21 Jan 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Mapei kit?


The very same! Can't believe he has not worn them out yet!!!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (21 Jan 2015)

martinclive said:


> Pleasure! Lucky you have those 'distinctive' trousers - I could see it was you a long way off!!!
> 
> Hope to be back on the bike next week - has been a crazy week since back from hols and trying to run 2 jobs..............




Dress to impress !!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (21 Jan 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Rubbish, rubbish and rubbish.
> 
> As I punctured yesterday and repaired the tube I gave the tyre a good pump last night as I wanted to make sure it was good. That was the last good thing to happen.
> 1. At 5.30am and about half way to work picked up another puncture. These things happen it's winter so I stopped and got out a new tube etc and went about fitting it. When I got the pump out and started to pump.... No air as the thing has broken, how I am not sure.
> ...



Bloody hell

One if the good things round here is if your by the side if the road all the commuters will stop to see if your ok

I had one guy keep me company until the next busway stop


----------



## Arjimlad (21 Jan 2015)

I just popped out to tighten the saddle clamp & put a bit more air in my back wheel and my chain is in a shameful condition of rustiness. The salt on the wet roads has not been kind at all. A proper clean and relube is called for this evening.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (21 Jan 2015)

30km commute in turned into a 50km round trip and working at home once I realised that Id pass, locker and bike lock key were at home, not in my pocket...


----------



## summerdays (21 Jan 2015)

I was expecting a non icy trip in but actually it was a little slippery in places and I noticed on Facebook someone posted a video showing them coming off on my normal commute.


----------



## EthelF (21 Jan 2015)

2 days in succession I had a builder's merchant's truck try to overtake me at the same pinch point. Yesterday I decided discretion was the better part of valour as he was really going for it (passed, cut in and braked sharply through the pinch point, thanks pal), but today I had a bit more notice/less scary approach so I signalled strongly, took primary, then thanked the driver for not grinding me to a pulp. Not sure if it was the same driver or company, but if it was the former I hope that just maybe they will think a little mire in future.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Jan 2015)

Well the snow never made an appearance, in fact I could have got away without the ice bike today, but never mind. Was very hard work this morning, when I got to work I realised why, slow rear puncture, so changed the tube and used the CO2 pump for the first time, cracking piece of kit, tyre inflated in seconds


----------



## donnydave (21 Jan 2015)

Left work at a slightly different time today, unfortunately just at the right moment for chucking-out time at cambridge regional college. Man alive, I'm glad that's not the normal time that I pass by. On the plus side I saw an old friend who I've not crossed paths with for a while - the guy who has a flashing red light on the front and a steady white light on the back! Unfortunately I was politely asking a group of people to kindly choose a side of the busway to walk on rather than strung out all across it so I didn't get a chance to shout at Mr Backwards Lights.

On the way in I passed someone bimbling along and they latched onto my back wheel so after a couple of mins I moved to the side and said "your turn now mate, you're not getting a free ride all the way to town". He didn't seem particularly pleased and muttered something but we shared the work for the next couple of miles. I later apologised if he thought I was a bit rude but clamping yourself onto my back wheel without even a word is a pet hate of mine. He was ok with it so I thought "ah what a nice and reasonable chap". Then we went our separate ways and he sailed through a red light causing a couple of girls on bikes who set off smartly to get in front of the traffic to check their speed slightly, thus proving that he was in fact, a nobber.


----------



## Luke Redpath (21 Jan 2015)

Anyone cycle through East London tonight? Traffic was mental, A406 has been closed near M11 for about 9 hours and also a crash on Romford Road. Traffic not moving from Bow to Ilford, all junctions gridlocked. 

I must confess to feeling slightly smug as I cycled through it all, although it was impossible to filter in places. Quicker to get off and walk.


----------



## andyfraser (21 Jan 2015)

Luke Redpath said:


> Anyone cycle through East London tonight? Traffic was mental, A406 has been closed near M11 for about 9 hours and also a crash on Romford Road. Traffic not moving from Bow to Ilford, all junctions gridlocked.
> 
> I must confess to feeling slightly smug as I cycled through it all, although it was impossible to filter in places. Quicker to get off and walk.


I've just looked at Google Maps and you weren't kidding were you! Dark red all over east London!


----------



## glenn forger (21 Jan 2015)

Eh? Dark red? Google maps? Does it show traffic jams now?


----------



## mythste (21 Jan 2015)

glenn forger said:


> Eh? Dark red? Google maps? Does it show traffic jams now?



No, they just took new images today that showed the blood of the raged.


----------



## glenn forger (21 Jan 2015)

Blimey. What will they think of next. I understand you can even get the internet on computers these days.


----------



## andyfraser (21 Jan 2015)

glenn forger said:


> Eh? Dark red? Google maps? Does it show traffic jams now?


It shows how well traffic is moving. Green for no problems through yellow to red then dark red for slow.


----------



## glenn forger (21 Jan 2015)

Blimey, I never knew that, looks bad.


----------



## summerdays (21 Jan 2015)

andyfraser said:


> It shows how well traffic is moving. Green for no problems through yellow to red then dark red for slow.


Dark red is for sitting in and reading your paper if you are in a car! It's barely moving at all having sat in a couple.


----------



## MisterStan (21 Jan 2015)

The roads seemed fairly quiet in Cambridge. Chilly but dry coming home.


----------



## HLaB (21 Jan 2015)

According to the forecast my office was in a dry spell between snow showers but I think everywhere local escaped them, instead it was just miserable occasional big bits of moisture, it actually felt colder than yesterday despite being 6 deg warmer :-/


----------



## glenn forger (21 Jan 2015)

http://www.guardian-series.co.uk/ne...sed_as_jackknifed_lorry_spills_diesel/?ref=mr


----------



## Luke Redpath (22 Jan 2015)

They were still resurfacing when I last checked at 11pm. Closed for 12 hours. 

I passed a bus driver who was standing next to his bus (he had also parked in the mandatory cycle lane) who I overheard saying he had been there over 90 minutes. 

A cursory search on Twitter shows many people had journey times in excess of 3 hours. 

I hope the twat in the van who tailgated me, then cut me up before joining the miles long queue of traffic near Victoria Park is still there.


----------



## BigAl68 (22 Jan 2015)

What a difference 24 hours makes. 
Weather was dry with no wind and about 2 degrees. Bike went like a rocket and my legs felt good. No punctures, no forgetting to carry new tubes or my good pump, no glass or hedge trimmings on the path and generally a lovely ride into work. Yesterdays drama = 3 hours to get to work, today = 50 minutes.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (22 Jan 2015)

Felt really mild this morning although it was still showing a reading of -1 deg C. I guess you get used to the cold after a number of weeks, the medium term forecast for next week, up to 9 deg C, it will feel tropical! 
Arrived at work absolutely filthy, another clean and lube for the bike tonight methinks, it's kind of becoming an almost daily task at the minute. Not that I mind, the hack has been an absolute workhorse of late so it deserves to look the part too.


----------



## Simontm (22 Jan 2015)

Absolutely fine commute in - back to the winter jersey and base for the barmy zero degrees temperature.

Numpty count: 1-ish. I think it was me. Coming out of a side road I kinda dawdled my filtering to the junction to turn right into Ganders Green lane as I could see plenty of traffic coming the other way. Problem was that a racer was on me like a flash - in fact it was his flashing light that gave him away first - so sorry fella if I delayed you...then again, I was in the correct lane you weren't!


----------



## MichaelO (22 Jan 2015)

I think I posted somewhere a few days ago about how good my 4 seasons tyres had been, with no p*nctures for months. I had a "superb" one last night - just as I got off the bike on my driveway as I got home 

Then another this morning after hitting a pothole that I'm sure wasn't there yesterday on the A23 near Coulsdon


----------



## donnydave (22 Jan 2015)

pretty close to being knocked off today, someone overtook me just as a car was turning left (i.e. oncoming) out of their driveway. Mr driveway could have avoided if he had looked left first - but then his passenger window was all misted up. Mrs overtaker could have bothered to look forwards beyond the end of their bonnet. Luckily I was in a strong secondary so had space to my left to move into when the inevitable happened.

I was pleasantly surprised a little later when someone tried to pass on a poorly sighted S bend (as they always do) they actually aborted and pulled in behind. Normally they just carry on and hope for the best.


----------



## Biscuit (22 Jan 2015)

donnydave said:


> pretty close to being knocked off today, someone overtook me just as a car was turning left (i.e. oncoming) out of their driveway. Mr driveway could have avoided if he had looked left first - but then his passenger window was all misted up. Mrs overtaker could have bothered to look forwards beyond the end of their bonnet. Luckily I was in a strong secondary so had space to my left to move into when the inevitable happened.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised a little later when someone tried to pass on a poorly sighted S bend (as they always do) they actually aborted and pulled in behind. Normally they just carry on and hope for the best.



Seems the day for it. I had 'angry tipper driver' behind me this morning. Roared past me on the 1307. 10 mins later I overtook in the traffic chaos that is Linton at that time in the morning. Tipper driver roared past at Hildersham....big cloud of diesel fumes this time. . 
Passed it sitting in traffic on the A505 as I bimbled along the cycleway.  * smug grins all round then *


----------



## summerdays (22 Jan 2015)

Just been reminded of another very small incident that happened today, needed to drop something off near a school just before pick up time. When I came out with my bike it was getting busy with mums arriving by car, so I put my bike in the road ready to go when there was a gap. Oh dear I picked the spot one precious mummy wanted to park in, she just sat there for a bit pointing at the spot I was standing in despite the fact the space carried on behind me, just she wanted that precise spot, I could see her mouthing various words about me, I just smiled back at her and invited her to pass, so she moved forward to leave a 1 foot gap for me to get through so I just carried on standing there.

Eventually she moved forward enough to allow me to pass, the car following her stopped opposite a gap to allow me to pass!


----------



## Beebo (22 Jan 2015)

Passed an accident on Evelyn Street tonight, just a bike and a pile of clothes, with police cordon. The vehicle and rider were gone. It looked serious, hope the rider is ok.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jan 2015)

Beebo said:


> Passed an accident on Evelyn Street tonight, just a bike and a pile of clothes, with police cordon. The vehicle and rider were gone. It looked serious, hope the rider is ok.




What time? Left work a little earlier then usual 5.15pm. So guess after that.


----------



## BigAl68 (22 Jan 2015)

Well I don't normally cycle home this late but I had stopped to fix my friends sons bmx and she made me dinner. Lots of lovely commuters flying along the path towards Bath, people all shielding their lights and then it appears. You could see the sky lit up like something from close encounters. The nobber had two huge cree lights on his bars on full beam and another on his helmet doing the same. Then out of his lights came three people with no lights like lemmings..... I gave him a good bit of Anglo saxon swearing and then enjoyed the remainder of the trip home. Getting cold again...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Jan 2015)

Cold again this morning, quite mild on the way home, glad it is Friday tomorrow, legs are feeling the week of riding on the ice tyres.


----------



## Beebo (22 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> What time? Left work a little earlier then usual 5.15pm. So guess after that.


It was after 6.30, and down towards the Rotherhithe tunnel end.


----------



## summerdays (22 Jan 2015)

Just back from pilates, and the grass is crunchy already!


----------



## HLaB (22 Jan 2015)

Yesterdays forecasted snow came this morning by late this evening though the snow was gone. The garmin says it got to -2deg on both commutes but it never felt that cold. Other than the weather though nothing really happened, just the typical commute that I enjoyed


----------



## Simontm (22 Jan 2015)

Couple of idiots on the first part of my commute, both wanting to overtake on a pinch point, one almost succeeded In pushing me into the back of a parked car but I held my ground. An HGV came a bit hairily close on Croydon road but that's hairy cos of size!

Second part just now was cycling with a mate who was on his Hybrid. Apart from him almost killing himself - misjudged gap - was fine, if a bit cold at his pace. Soon warmed up after we parted! Some police job in Surbiton allowed me a traffic free ride back home 

Numpty count:2


----------



## fossyant (22 Jan 2015)

Nowt to report. Second day this week on the ice bike. Commutes now are almost twice the distance as when on the ice bike last year I would take the short route. No alternative now. 

Just have to keep it spinning as the ice tyres can be hard work.


----------



## MisterStan (22 Jan 2015)

I've moved my saddle back a bit. My quads are feeling it.


----------



## fribbleblib (22 Jan 2015)

Fastest commute home ever!
Everything felt good so went for it.... Even kept a good pace up the Hill of Doom (used to kill me a year ago!!)
Arrived home hot and sweaty even though was about 3 deg C outside.
Next goal is to crack the 52 minute commute barrier.


----------



## young Ed (22 Jan 2015)

fribbleblib said:


> Fastest commute home ever!
> Everything felt good so went for it.... Even kept a good pace up the Hill of Doom (used to kill me a year ago!!)
> Arrived home hot and sweaty even though was about 3 deg C outside.
> Next goal is to crack the 52 minute commute barrier.


how far is commute and how hilly? (hilliness on a scale of 0-10 with 0 being holland and 10 being yorkshire)
and well done on the achievement! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## J1888 (22 Jan 2015)

Cars waiting at lights in cycleboxes - can't describe how much this annoys me!

Bad enough when motorbikes and mopeds do it grrrrrrrr


----------



## Keith Oates (23 Jan 2015)

Commute in this morning was the first one this year where there was a white world due to a heavy frost. It looked nice but my feet were very happy when I arrived in the office and got some heat around them when the shoes came off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DWiggy (23 Jan 2015)

Cold and frosty today, took it easy as below zero buy loved every second, lovin these fresh frosty morning rides......although I cant wait for spring  to come around.


----------



## andyfraser (23 Jan 2015)

My Garmin said it was -5.7 today. The roads were ok. I did have to get off and walk in one place though. Although there was evidence of gritting, there was also evidence of a large patch of ice that I didn't feel safe riding on or near. I actually made better time today that on Tuesday even though today was slightly worse.

I actually felt warmer than yesterday and once again was only wearing a t-shirt, my cycling jacket, helmet and cycling trousers.

I'm planning on leaving early today so hopefully it'll have warmed up by then.


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Jan 2015)

Well no work today so no commute but having just been out to put some washing on the line I am glad I didn't. Think that's the most frost of the year and I think it would have been very slippy on the first half of the journey before reaching the gritted cycle path in Bristol. I hope everyone has a safe journey in today.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (23 Jan 2015)

Standard ride this morning on the sparky clean hack. Gave it a wash and lube last night and it looked a different bike this morning. It looked a different bike again by the time I got to work, not too dissimilar from what it looked like yesterday evening. There seems to be a pattern emerging... 
I don't know if the heavy rain forecast for home time will wash some of the crap off the road or just make it worse. We shall see.


----------



## Biscuit (23 Jan 2015)

Easy pace ride in this morning due to -5 temp. Stopped to look at a pair of foxes in the middle of an open field by the side of the 505 cycleway. Myself and another regular cyclist who I pass going the other way. (  if you're on here ). 
Anyhow, was trying to make out if there were one or two foxes as it was a fair distance away. We were squinting into the distance when a chap passes by with a fancy camera and telephoto lens and leaps into the field, muttering something about wildlife photography. 
What are they doing? We ask.
'Mating' say he. 

Oh..... . Errmm better let them get on with it. Bit public no?


----------



## howdenbiker (23 Jan 2015)

Pretty cold this morning and some ice, but good to be back on the bike again, first day this week. 
Good points - Spotted a barn owl that flew alonside me,
Bad points - opened pannier bag to find a near mashed banana entangled with lamp charger plug - Yuk!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Jan 2015)

Very cold again, frozen water bottle again  TFI Friday.


----------



## Simontm (23 Jan 2015)

Daughter's ill so no commute today but it looks lovely out there  

Hopefully gets some time on the bike this weekend, although it does need a clean - tooooo many squeaks for my liking!


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jan 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Very cold again, frozen water bottle again  TFI Friday.




Yup had the same.. went to take a drink at some lights.. lol yeah right....I could see the occupant of the car beside me looking at me in a weird way whilst I was banging the bottle on the handle bars to break the ice.


Rear disc brake cable froze again today so will have to strip that down tomorrow and get more lube in there.


----------



## Gains84 (23 Jan 2015)

First off of the year today, route was mainly dry but within the space of 1 T junction changed to smegging sheet ice and down i went. I must have 3 very protruding bones on/around my knee as I have fallen off on ice 4 times in the last 4 years, all to the right hand side and each time the same 3 wounds - fortunately my legs were still cold enough when i eventually got to work that i could tear all the skin off and not feel it - free local anaesthetic bonus!!


----------



## John_S (23 Jan 2015)

Morning All,

It was a very chilly morning for todays commute but apart from my hands everything else was toasty warm once I got going.

The ride to work was fine apart from a SMIDSY by a lady driver who had not cleared their side windows properly and they proceeded to have a blooming good attempt to take me out. I was cycling along a main B road and they were coming out of a side road to my left. I was carrying straight ahead on the B road and I was already passing the point at the road whereby I could have turned left when a lady pulled out right in front of me. They then looked startled as I was bearing down on their drivers door and I had to manoeuvre into the side road around the back of their car narrowly avoiding their rear bumper.

It definitely got my heart pumping and as usual with SMIDSY the fact that I was wearing hi-vis, had two lights on the front of my bike plus one on my helmet makes no difference whatsoever because seemingly the bicycle shaped objects with the human being on top of them have some sort of cloaking device and are invisible to some drivers.

Hope that everybody else stays safe on this cold day for the bike.

John


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Jan 2015)

I had a five mile ride to breakfast at the Beefeater at Emerson's Green for 7am today. It was minus 3.6 when I set out.

After breakfast I got back on the bike at 0845 and there was frost on the saddle !

I had to negotiate an icy lane so unclipped & went very carefully. Heard of another cyclist breaking a hip falling on the icy Bristol to Bath Path earlier this week!


----------



## mythste (23 Jan 2015)

Bought my first ever pair of cycling shorts yesterday (Endura pro gel from halfords, had some vouchers that needed using!) and it took a bit of getting used to! Positioning one's gentleman area whilst "in" is something I imagine you acquire a knack for. Never the less, much more comfortable on the way in! Beautiful sunrise from about 7.45, a little ice but most of it easy to spot.

Rain forecast on the way back mind. So still time for it to be ruined!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Jan 2015)

Had 


ianrauk said:


> Yup had the same.. went to take a drink at some lights.. lol yeah right....I could see the occupant of the car beside me looking at me in a weird way whilst I was banging the bottle on the handle bars to break the ice.
> 
> 
> Rear disc brake cable froze again today so will have to strip that down tomorrow and get more lube in there.



I've had no problems with the disc brakes, though I have been on the Sirrus all week and it is hydraulics. Only issue I have is my hands were that cold this morning I couldn't feel the brake levers and a couple of times I stopped quicker than I intended.


----------



## Butty1972 (23 Jan 2015)

Brass. Monkeys. That is all...
Actually no it isn't all. I need some winter tights and better gloves..


----------



## donnydave (23 Jan 2015)

Was fed up with cycling so drove in today, the wife took car A so I was relegated to car B, could not for the life of me get it started, then after about 15 tries I remembered its got this crazy old thing called a "choke"


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jan 2015)

donnydave said:


> Was fed up with cycling so drove in today, the wife took car A so I was relegated to car B, could not for the life of me get it started, then after about 15 tries I remembered its got this crazy old thing called a "choke"




Why fed up?


----------



## donnydave (23 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Why fed up?



I enjoy the "beating nature" aspect of cycling in the cold/dark/rain but just wanted a day off from being treated as a nobody by other road users, had more close calls than usual recently. 

Just need to regroup and then back on maximum attack next week, its almost light on the way home now


Thanks for asking


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jan 2015)

donnydave said:


> I enjoy the "beating nature" aspect of cycling in the cold/dark/rain but just wanted a day off from being treated as a nobody by other road users, had more close calls than usual recently.
> 
> Just need to regroup and then back on maximum attack next week, its almost light on the way home now
> 
> ...




Try not to let the bastards grind ya down..


----------



## summerdays (23 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Yup had the same.. went to take a drink at some lights.. lol yeah right....I could see the occupant of the car beside me looking at me in a weird way whilst I was banging the bottle on the handle bars to break the ice.
> 
> 
> Rear disc brake cable froze again today so will have to strip that down tomorrow and get more lube in there.


How would it help having bits of ice rather than a lump? Though the image made me smile


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jan 2015)

summerdays said:


> How would it help having bits of ice rather than a lump? Though the image made me smile


The nozzle was frozen with ice. Once I broke the ice, what water that wasn't frozen I could get at.


----------



## summerdays (23 Jan 2015)

Mr Summerdays decided to give me a lift 90% of the way! but it wasn't till I set off by bike that I thought about the next bit. Steep down hill, so I kept my speed under 10 mph due to being worried about ice and didn't want to add to the windchill! And I wore my down coat. I was feeling cold (well feet and hands when I arrived at my destination. The return journey was quite a bit warmer.


----------



## andyfraser (23 Jan 2015)

Coming back was much better. It had warmed up and the roads were better. The ice patch I had to walk passed earlier had melted. One road was still a little icy so I took it easy there. I now have a pair of studded tyres, just as it's due to warm up. I'll fit them over the weekend and run them in next week.


----------



## summerdays (23 Jan 2015)

andyfraser said:


> Coming back was much better. It had warmed up and the roads were better. The ice patch I had to walk passed earlier had melted. One road was still a little icy so I took it easy there. I now have a pair of studded tyres, just as it's due to warm up. I'll fit them over the weekend and run them in next week.


The year I bought mine they arrived just as the snow departed but at least you now have them.


----------



## andyfraser (23 Jan 2015)

summerdays said:


> The year I bought mine they arrived just as the snow departed but at least you now have them.


Exactly. For some reason I have it stuck in my head that February is worse than January for snow and ice. At least I'm prepared just in case.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (23 Jan 2015)

Wet and breezy for the trip home but a sense of satisfaction at conpleting another 250+ mile commuting week. Looking forward this year to smashing 400 miles over the five days, just missed out last year, not this time round...


----------



## fribbleblib (23 Jan 2015)

Didn't realize it was National Step Off The Pavement Into the Path of a Cyclist Day today.

Glad thats now over with.


----------



## John_S (23 Jan 2015)

It was a bad day at work and because of that I didn't leave work until about quarter to nine.

When I walked out of work it was dry but just as I was unlocking my bike the rain started. On the plus side I thought that this must mean that the temperature is at least above freezing so I'll just grit my teeth and get home after a bad week at work.

But then to add insult to injury I was then blasted by an icy headwind right in the face all of the way home apart from the occasional bits whereby I was getting buffeted from side to side by strong cross winds.

All in all it made for slow progress and a fairly miserable ride home but at least I made it in one piece.

Hope that everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## Arfcollins (24 Jan 2015)

My 'at work' lock was frozen solid this morning, so had to use the shopping lock from the pannier.


----------



## mythste (24 Jan 2015)

Perfect conditions this morning meant I took a full minute off my 5 mile personal best to work! Bit of a tailwind, cold but fresh. The only thing I am noticing is a bit of a tweak in my left wrist. I presume it's all part of the "bedding in" process.


----------



## paul04 (24 Jan 2015)

Another good week commuting to work, new bike running fine.

Weather was fine, only had a bit of rain on Tuesday morning, Thursday it was a bit icy on the road, but just took my time,
I did have to modify the front light again, the handlebars not really thick enough to hold the light tight, so I cut an old innertube into a small strip, wrapped that around the handlebar,and a bit of insulation tape fixed it.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (26 Jan 2015)

Pretty chuffed when I stepped out of the door, the forecast rain wasn't falling. Smugness wiped away _at least_ 20 seconds later as I pulled away, that fine stuff too. Only lasted for the first 5 miles or so. Not far from work, one of the smaller lanes is absolutely covered in crap, deposited from tractor wheels. A proportion of that crap thought it best to grab a lift with me and has now undone my weekend work of cleaning and then some. I'm sure the hack is about a kilo heavier now!


----------



## Simontm (26 Jan 2015)

Had one of those mornings...

Realised I only had one kit clean so on with the wash as soon as I get home tonight, and then forgot my water bottle - don't really need it for 13 miles but as I run hot, gives me a nice boost half-way there. 

Numpty count: 2 - two idiots almost kill me, one on the Portsmouth Road who decided to try and overtake me at the pinch point near Surbiton Cycles and cut right back in on me while there was a BMW who pulled right out onto the main blind as there was a lorry blocking his view

Get to the office and my back light makes a break for freedom so have just had to fix that....

and it's only just 9


----------



## summerdays (26 Jan 2015)

Warm out this morning. Even though I put on fewer layers I was still undoing my jacket and taking off my gloves!

I had a pass by a pick up truck that was exemplary (waiting behind until a decent gap), who then stopped a bit further along the road, so I peeked around to see they had read the road ahead that a large lorry was coming and that was the best passing spot (opposite a junction), except the dozy driver in the side road assumed it was for them, pulled out into the way of the lorry and then got stuck trying to pull out of the way. Immediately after both the dozy driver and me turned off, and I was able to watch how over cautious they were at every junction including stopping to turn into a side road, I'm not sure they should be on the road myself!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (26 Jan 2015)

Well after a lovely weekend in York with the wife on the beer, I was glad of a tail wind!


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jan 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Well after a lovely weekend in York with the wife on the beer, I was glad of a tail wind!




Was thinking of you guys. I got the headwind. So reverse tonight


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jan 2015)

Traffic, so much bloody traffic in SE London this morning.
Another day of waking up to rain on the velux, but the time I left for work it had stopped. And it was milder then recently.

@Beebo @deptfordmarmoset @Nocode . All change at the Lewisham RAB of death. No traffic from the right when turning left from Molesworth Street.


----------



## MisterStan (26 Jan 2015)

A new record I think this morning - I must have seen at least 10 cyclists before I left St Ives - that's a lot for me to see so early in the morning...

Nice tailwind and very mild with it, was sweating buckets when I go to the office.


----------



## fossyant (26 Jan 2015)

Back on the fixed today. Who put that bloody big gear on it?

Got tailgated by another cyclist for about 4 miles into the head wind. I pointed out all the pot holes. Not a word from him. Miserable bugger.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Traffic, so much bloody traffic in SE London this morning.
> Another day of waking up to rain on the velux, but the time I left for work it had stopped. And it was milder then recently.
> 
> @Beebo @deptfordmarmoset @Nocode . All change at the Lewisham RAB of death. No traffic from the right when turning left from Molesworth Street.


Soon it will no longer be a roundabout. The development is so extensive it's quite hard to work out where what is where. The present roundabout is just below where Confluence Place is marked. Good riddance to the RAB - it seems to have been designed to encourage the worst possible lane behaviour for tired commuters and distracted shoppers. There'll be more lights though. Stopping traffic is the new way forward....


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jan 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Soon it will no longer be a roundabout. The development is so extensive it's quite hard to work out where what is where. The present roundabout is just below where Confluence Place is marked. Good riddance to the RAB - it seems to have been designed to encourage the worst possible lane behaviour for tired commuters and distracted shoppers. There'll be more lights though. Stopping traffic is the new way forward....




Yup, seen that. And looking nothing at all at the moment like the pic.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Yup, seen that. And looking nothing at all at the moment like the pic.


I might pop over in a bit just to see what they've done so far.


----------



## Hip Priest (26 Jan 2015)

The cyclist speeding along the pavement, scattering pedestrians in his wake, is one of the favourite tropes of the anti-cycling brigade. And today, 15000 miles into my cycling career, I actually saw it happen for the first time. Stupid git was bombing along the pavement alongside the RVI and people were having to jump out of his way.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jan 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Pretty chuffed when I stepped out of the door, the forecast rain wasn't falling. Smugness wiped away _at least_ 20 seconds later as I pulled away, that fine stuff too. Only lasted for the first 5 miles or so. Not far from work, one of the smaller lanes is absolutely covered in crap, deposited from tractor wheels. A proportion of that crap thought it best to grab a lift with me and has now undone my weekend work of cleaning and then some. I'm sure the hack is about a kilo heavier now!



I had that rain for a fair while this morning, then the sun came up and the rain stopped giving a pleasant if breezy last hour or so. If the weather forecast is right I should be back on the ice bike for the rest of the week


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (26 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Was thinking of you guys. I got the headwind. So reverse tonight


Yep, it's switching just slightly, should have a WNW or NW come ride time. Been a while since I've had that too.


----------



## Origamist (26 Jan 2015)

Yeah, the NWerly meant a head/cross wind for me this morning. Hopefully, it remains in that direction as a tailwind on the way home is always welcome.

My left hand is still giving me grief, I suspect I fractured a small bone when I hit the ice...Whilst I'm whining, my groin strain has got worse. On the plus side - no new nosebleeds...!

Thinking about doing away with the front mech, inner chainring and cable and getting a narrow/wide, single ring upfront.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jan 2015)

Origamist said:


> Yeah, the NWerly meant a head/cross wind for me this morning. Hopefully, it remains in that direction as a tailwind on the way home is always welcome.
> 
> My left hand is still giving me grief, I suspect I fractured a small bone when I hit the ice...Whilst I'm whining, my groin strain has got worse. On the plus side - no new nosebleeds...!
> 
> Thinking about doing away with the front mech, inner chainring and cable and getting a narrow/wide, single ring upfront.




Still in the wars bud?
Rimas runs a single chain ring up front on one of his bikes.


----------



## donnydave (26 Jan 2015)

10 degrees warmer than mid-week last week, had to stop and take my coat off. All the fair weather cyclists are out now, couldn't move for cyclists on the busway. For some reason makes me think of Father Ted when they are discussing what Father Jack affectionately calls the poor - "A shower of b***ards"


----------



## clf (26 Jan 2015)

In a way I'm not looking forward to summer, the canal can be busy enough at the moment, let alone when all the summer cyclists, walkers and kids are on it. It'll be slow going if I carry on using it.


----------



## Nocode (26 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> @Beebo @deptfordmarmoset @Nocode . All change at the Lewisham RAB of death. No traffic from the right when turning left from Molesworth Street.



Yay! I do hate that RAB. Sounds like it will be an improvement once all the work is finished.


----------



## Leodis (26 Jan 2015)

Well I was having a nice commute to work, working on my Cadence to try and pace my first full week commuting, then some crazy zombie ped walked out on me. The panic that went through my mind (I am 3 months post plate surgery for a badly damaged/broken shoulder), I land on my right side and the Ped landed somewhere else. So now I am stiff and saw, my bike will be stuck at work until I can ride again and I have ruined my Castelli nano leggings (worn 3 times) and the wife is going mental. Its the end of my commuting to work days I am afraid to say, I cant risk it and the worry its causing my wife is a big factor in it, it took me 3 months off the bike to convince her my previous incident was pure bad luck.

The good news though is she finally agreed for N+1 at the weekend but I will be doing weekday dawn raids or club runs from now on. Bye bye my SCR nameless friends...


----------



## Biscuit (26 Jan 2015)

donnydave said:


> 10 degrees warmer than mid-week last week, had to stop and take my coat off. All the fair weather cyclists are out now, couldn't move for cyclists on the busway. For some reason makes me think of Father Ted when they are discussing what Father Jack affectionately calls the poor - "A shower of b***ards"



I used the mis-guided busway lane this morning from the Station out to Sawston. Not my usual commute. Certainly plenty of people out on there this morning. All going the other way.  Made for interesting riding. Most peds plugged into headphones.  Makes you realise just how much you rely on sound to stay safe.


----------



## paul04 (26 Jan 2015)

A nice ride into work, but on the way home headwind so strong, for the 1st time ever, it stopped me in my tracks, very open area, and just going over a bridge, got to the top and the wind just hit me like a brick, 
With luck it was a headwind and not a cross wind, or it might have had me off the bike. and hard ride home, but still beat the rain (just)


----------



## Ganymede (26 Jan 2015)

My first non-domestic commute since coming back from hols. After doing the domestic one yesterday, I think I can safely say that although my knees hurt, I've definitely got fitter on 2 weeks of skiing. Not any lighter or thinner, but definitely fitter!

Managed to start out just after the rain this morning, and it was my first return in daylight (got home about 4.45pm, it was an early one) this year. Yay!


----------



## donnydave (26 Jan 2015)

Roadworks on the way home on the few miles I do on the road. No one coming the other way. MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Simontm (26 Jan 2015)

Perfectly ordinary ride home but numpty count is:4 - Four bloody cyclists who think the blitz is on judging from their non-angle spotlights and headlamps. Seriously, we're in London, you don't need that kind of kit - at least angle the damn things or am I going to have to get ARP on your arses? 

Also new disc brake pads are rubbing but with no decent light at the moment in the shed, I'll look up the how-to adjustments tonight (new to discs) and do it at work in the morning, in the daylight!


----------



## hennbell (26 Jan 2015)

What weather we are having here in Canada. Actually saw grass for the first time since November, and as it hit the tropical temperatures of 4C people were out wearing shorts.


----------



## fossyant (26 Jan 2015)

Wind had died down by the return. Still, scalped another moped on the last couple of miles home. Left it for dead. Big kid me... Yeh.


----------



## runner (26 Jan 2015)

Cyclists are the real kings of the road...As I take the long ride into work this morning on the bath-bristol cycle track all approaching cyclists show a real courtesy...not only do they cut the main beam on their lights but as they approach me they cover 50% of the light with their hand. I of course oblige and do the same. We respect eachothers right to the road and always greet eachother in a friendly manner.....motorists could learn so much from the attitude of the daily cycling commuter.


----------



## summerdays (26 Jan 2015)

Forgot to say that I met a small lorry on the ring road path tonight, wonder of wonders, South Glos have actually done a reasonably major prune of bushes on the corner opposite the Willy Wicket (where you normally have to duck to avoid the hanging brambles. And I think they also pruned back the fallen branch which was my marker to move out around the pothole further along.


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Jan 2015)

What a lovely ride into work. I came across 3 badgers this morning and one was actually in the city along the canal in Bath. I have never seen one that far into the city in the four years of doing this route. 
Came across someone who had a knackered pump and couldn't get air into their tyre in the exact same place where the fella who came to my rescue last week. I stopped and even pumped up his tyre for him as he had just come of a night shift.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (27 Jan 2015)

Leodis said:


> Well I was having a nice commute to work, working on my Cadence to try and pace my first full week commuting, then some crazy zombie ped walked out on me. The panic that went through my mind (I am 3 months post plate surgery for a badly damaged/broken shoulder), I land on my right side and the Ped landed somewhere else. So now I am stiff and saw, my bike will be stuck at work until I can ride again and I have ruined my Castelli nano leggings (worn 3 times) and the wife is going mental. Its the end of my commuting to work days I am afraid to say, I cant risk it and the worry its causing my wife is a big factor in it, it took me 3 months off the bike to convince her my previous incident was pure bad luck.
> 
> The good news though is she finally agreed for N+1 at the weekend but I will be doing weekday dawn raids or club runs from now on. Bye bye my SCR nameless friends...


Bah, that's bad news pal. But why write off commuting because of it? Riding your bike is riding your bike, whether on club runs or out on your own early doors, chance of coming off is the same? Could you of done anything differently that would avoid such an incident again? I don't know, just throwing it out there, never like to hear people giving up the commutes.


----------



## donnydave (27 Jan 2015)

One of those days when my legs are tired before I even got to the end of my road


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (27 Jan 2015)

Drenched last night on the way home, in one of those showers that soaks you in minutes. Ride in this morning was one of little action, just sitting on the drops spinning into the wind for the second half. One thing that's grating on me a little is the new chain I put on the hack a week back. After every ride it dries out and goes real stiff, I'm having to put a drop of lube on each link every morning at the minute.


----------



## Leodis (27 Jan 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Bah, that's bad news pal. But why write off commuting because of it? Riding your bike is riding your bike, whether on club runs or out on your own early doors, chance of coming off is the same? Could you of done anything differently that would avoid such an incident again? I don't know, just throwing it out there, never like to hear people giving up the commutes.



I could have slowed down but the per just walked out, I can't risk another bad break cycling through Leeds centre and there is no way around the city for me to get to work. Least if I am out early or on week club runs there will be less traffic. I know its sad as I enjoyed commuting but for the sake of my wife worry it has to end, I spent 3 months convincing her that cycling was safe and on my 4th commute to work I now have another off. The bonus is though I still have the green light for the N+1.


----------



## martinclive (27 Jan 2015)

First ride of 2015 (actually since 4 Dec 2014) due to work / holidays and other commitments - felt very strange leaving the house on the bike - was a bit later than usual and traffic much heavier on the road route - think the legs will take a week or two to get back to normal fitness - but great to be back out there


----------



## Origamist (27 Jan 2015)

Leodis said:


> I could have slowed down but the per just walked out, I can't risk another bad break cycling through Leeds centre and there is no way around the city for me to get to work. Least if I am out early or on week club runs there will be less traffic. I know its sad as I enjoyed commuting but for the sake of my wife worry it has to end, I spent 3 months convincing her that cycling was safe and on my 4th commute to work I now have another off. The bonus is though I still have the green light for the N+1.


 

Bad luck, Leodis - hope you're healing up. A new bike is at least a consolation and, perhaps, over time, you will be able to commute again...

Nice commute this morning, around 3C, gentler crosswinds, and good driving. First: "get a helmet" of 2015 too.

Spotted a buzzard in tree a few feet away as I cycled past - I decided to wave at it like a cycling Dr Doolittle. Oh and a heron flew over my head in Tatton Park. I suspect a seagull will crap on me when I go out for lunch, for the avian triple crown.


----------



## MisterStan (27 Jan 2015)

martinclive said:


> First ride of 2015 (actually since 4 Dec 2014) due to work / holidays and other commitments - felt very strange leaving the house on the bike - was a bit later than usual and traffic much heavier on the road route - think the legs will take a week or two to get back to normal fitness - but great to be back out there


I'm going to destroy you tomorrow! 

P.S. Welcome back!


----------



## martinclive (27 Jan 2015)

MisterStan said:


> I'm going to destroy you tomorrow!


I will admit that when you said you could not make it today - it was the first time ever I have been glad to cycle without you for that very reason!!!!

See you in the morning - but i will be in your slipstream most of the way!


----------



## Spartak (27 Jan 2015)

First commute this morning for 10 weeks ! Great to be cycling to work again after knee ligament problem then an eye infection !

Good conditions too - dry with no ice although a nagging headwind slowed me slightly !

https://www.strava.com/activities/246711862


----------



## Simontm (27 Jan 2015)

Caught a bug from my daughter so my commute's been bolting to the loo ad nauseum


----------



## mythste (27 Jan 2015)

I did it! I finally did it!

Made the full 18 mile commute in rather than breaking it up with trains, and I feel genuinely amaazing. Didnt take too long and found some beautiful cycle paths on the way (and some roads to avoid next time as well!)

Weather permitting, I'm gonna try and get the same route in tomorrow as well. Happy Tuesday folks!


----------



## palinurus (27 Jan 2015)

It wasn't completely dark when I got home today, soon be going home the long way.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jan 2015)

It's only Tuesday and my legs already feel like it is Friday. Looking at the weather forecast shouldn't need to be on the ice bike until Thursday now, so I can't use that as an excuse!


----------



## runner (27 Jan 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> What a lovely ride into work. I came across 3 badgers this morning and one was actually in the city along the canal in Bath. I have never seen one that far into the city in the four years of doing this route.
> Came across someone who had a knackered pump and couldn't get air into their tyre in the exact same place where the fella who came to my rescue last week. I stopped and even pumped up his tyre for him as he had just come of a night shift.


nice one Big A


----------



## summerdays (27 Jan 2015)

Ride in was generally fine apart from right at the very end of the cycle path when my bike slipped literally beside the bollards. A quick "oh f***" but the cyclists in front of me didn't even turn their heads to see what created the noise. Luckily I sort of managed to stay up even if the bike didn't.

Next problem occurred as I left the office, as some idiot had locked his bike between my bike and the cage. I couldn't get mine out and struggled for about 10 mins. I was getting to the point where I was contemplating undoing their handlebars (and I would have removed a pedal as well if I had a pedal spanner, when I finally managed to force them past each other!

The return journey didn't get much better, I didn't get the normal atmosphere on the path, which was probably all in my head, after hearing about a bike mugging at knife point. I just felt a bit wary, and there was a police horse too which in someways didn't help, more reinforcing my worries.

And finally to finish off a commute that I wasn't enjoying, I met lots of nobbers who were plainly trying to aid planes coming into land with their upwardly pointing lights! That will teach me to leave the office late!

Roll on another day, it can only get better!


----------



## mythste (27 Jan 2015)

summerdays said:


> Snip!



Do you think your username jinxed it?!


----------



## runner (27 Jan 2015)

It feels like spring now...but watch out the end of the week...the bit bad cold is on it's way back...


----------



## fossyant (27 Jan 2015)

Ice bike or not tomorrow. Forecast is snow in the afternoon.


----------



## summerdays (27 Jan 2015)

mythste said:


> Do you think your username jinxed it?!


What I want my username to do is become true! Don't think it will tomorrow!


----------



## HLaB (27 Jan 2015)

A tired commute but at least it was back to the usual incident free commute; I had enough drama last night to last me a while hopefully


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Jan 2015)

summerdays said:


> Ride in was generally fine apart from right at the very end of the cycle path when my bike slipped literally beside the bollards. A quick "oh f***" but the cyclists in front of me didn't even turn their heads to see what created the noise. Luckily I sort of managed to stay up even if the bike didn't.
> 
> Next problem occurred as I left the office, as some idiot had locked his bike between my bike and the cage. I couldn't get mine out and struggled for about 10 mins. I was getting to the point where I was contemplating undoing their handlebars (and I would have removed a pedal as well if I had a pedal spanner, when I finally managed to force them past each other!
> 
> ...



The police horses were out in Easton at half three. Did wonder why but didn't know about the knife point thing... They left lots of digested grass on the path which I must remember about in the morning.


----------



## hennbell (27 Jan 2015)

Why do motorist feel a strange need to overtake a cyclist as a vehicle is approaching from the oncoming direction? Why? Why? Why? 
I make a point to take strong control of the lane as traffic approaches, but there is always that one idiot who tries to squeeze through.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jan 2015)

fossyant said:


> Ice bike or not tomorrow. Forecast is snow in the afternoon.


Not, for me. Will be on it Thursday and Friday if the BBC have the forecast right.


----------



## Rasmus (28 Jan 2015)

Dark, wet, strong headwind. Slow.

Still better than the train!


----------



## MisterStan (28 Jan 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> if the BBC have the forecast right.


So that's never going to happen then!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (28 Jan 2015)

Bloody windy or what!


----------



## Exile (28 Jan 2015)

Wet when I set off, wind suddenly turned up to "Crystal Dome" about Half way. Got to the point I literally ran out if gears on a slight climb and had to unclip to stop myself going backward.

Still, at least I got to work ahead of most of my colleagues. Probably filtered past a few stuck in traffic.


----------



## clf (28 Jan 2015)

Blimey that escalated quickly! Dry and wind free for the first 20 minutes, sailing through the traffic making good progress, hit Trafford Park and all hell broke loose, rain smashing my face and what felt like a swirling hurricane taking me along for the ride. Looks nice again outside now


----------



## Panter (28 Jan 2015)

Brilliant one this morning. Howling headwind loaded with drizzle and a few close passes. It was enough to keep me complaining loudly to myself all the way in


----------



## Arjimlad (28 Jan 2015)

Thankfully the heavy rain held off, but the wind made me reduce the distance from 10 miles to 6. Chap in front on a CX bike had an incredibly bright rear light. Like a car foglight. Yuk !


----------



## fimm (28 Jan 2015)

"Brisk" wind blowing sleet into my face. Not my most fun commute ever. Snowing on and off now.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (28 Jan 2015)

Out early doors this morning, got some work to get stuck into so started 1 1/2 hrs early. Got to within about 3 miles of work and the rain started, but not enough to make me all squidgy by the time I got in. A smidge of snow forecast for tonight but I don't think it'll be enough to cause any issues.
Only a couple of days to get the January miles in, it will be my highest since I started road cycling.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jan 2015)

Thought I was going to gte a soaking this morning as it started to drizzle when I left at 7.30am. But it only lasted for a minute or two. Headwinds were a nightmare, a bit blustery too.

Had one of those funny 'must get in front' cyclists on the A21 today. Strange bugger


MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Out early doors this morning, got some work to get stuck into so started 1 1/2 hrs early. Got to within about 3 miles of work and the rain started, but not enough to make me all squidgy by the time I got in. A smidge of snow forecast for tonight but I don't think it'll be enough to cause any issues.
> Only a couple of days to get the January miles in, it will be my highest since I started road cycling.




Nice one Mick.
Funnily enough, this will be the first time I have cracked the thousand miles mark for a January.


----------



## fossyant (28 Jan 2015)

Fixed out. Warm and wet. Very windy too. Nearly took out a pedestrian who walked into main road from behind a van. It was close.

Hard slog but didn't realise how bad until I struggled over from the bike shelter on foot. I think out new building will give the Beetham Tower a run for its money with wind noise. It was howling this morning


----------



## BigAl68 (28 Jan 2015)

Dark, damp, windy.... Blughhh


----------



## iggibizzle (28 Jan 2015)

60mph gusts this morning according to Met office app. Plus the hail and rain kept me awake in night. A puncture and a snapped brake mount bolt peed me off yesterday morning. So decided to get the tram. 

But then felt like id cheated myself so went back and got changed and on the bike. But blustery and wet!!


----------



## zaza123 (28 Jan 2015)

Getting to the top of one of the hills on my route, index finger poised to change to the large chainring and the wind hit me over the brow. I had to go down the cassette instead.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (28 Jan 2015)

Looks like its going to be hard work going home tonight....


----------



## MisterStan (28 Jan 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Looks like its going to be hard work going home tonight....


Doesn't it! Look at the gusts recorded during that squall we had about two hours ago! over 50 mph!


----------



## martinclive (28 Jan 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Doesn't it! Look at the gusts recorded during that squall we had about two hours ago! over 50 mph!


............and it's hopeless trying to shelter behind @MisterStan cos he is so thin!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (28 Jan 2015)

martinclive said:


> ............and it's hopeless trying to shelter behind @MisterStan cos he is so thin!



I can't keep up anyway!


----------



## summerdays (28 Jan 2015)

I decided to cheat and take the bus most of the way, after waiting half an hour I was beginning to think I made a mistake, but the bus turned up at that point. Later when riding on the flat into the wind at 6mph I decided that it's ok to be lazy sometimes.


----------



## Biscuit (28 Jan 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Looks like its going to be hard work going home tonight....



All looks good to me !!! Heading toward Sudbury from Cambridge . The way in this morning was 'grim'


----------



## alecstilleyedye (28 Jan 2015)

got blown into a bollard outside work this morning, and without me holding on, the wind would have had all 11kg of bike up in the air. only damage was chain off, bizarre rear wheel deflation, and knock to elbow. 

wind still bad, so bike left at work and now on train home...


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (28 Jan 2015)

Painful........


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (28 Jan 2015)

Slight wardrobe malfunction, where I have a hole in my leggings but I have been rubbing it against the seat all the way there and back.
Nice big red raw skin on my thigh!


----------



## summerdays (28 Jan 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Slight wardrobe malfunction, where I have a hole in my leggings but I have been rubbing it against the seat all the way there and back.
> Nice big red raw skin on my thigh!


Oh dear, I thought you just meant the wind was painful! Better get some soothing cream on it quick!


----------



## mythste (28 Jan 2015)

tailwind all the way in. 18 miles of WHEEEEEEEE!


----------



## confusedcyclist (28 Jan 2015)

Bit blowy on way back, and traffic worst I've ever seen it, presumbly everyone was panicing about a bit of white stuff coming out of the sky so all left the office at 3pm. Glad I wasn't in it.Just learnt that a friend who also works in Bradford is still sat in it, in that time, I have travelled 9 miles, walked the dog and showered!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (28 Jan 2015)

summerdays said:


> Oh dear, I thought you just meant the wind was painful! Better get some soothing cream on it quick!


The wife is going to rub it in!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Jan 2015)

The wind wasn't anywhere near as bad as I was expecting tonight, though I did have another bloody puncture, second this year already! Think it is time to retire the tyre, done just shy of 13,000 miles on it, so can't really complain


----------



## Tankengine (28 Jan 2015)

Knocked off by a car turning right across me, (thanks....) and as a result was bounced onto another stationary car waiting to pull out in other direction :/ ambulance and police guys all really nice and pointed out it was my right of way, she should have looked, pulled out slowly etc. Front wheel busted and possibly fork, damn it  My back freaking canes maybe a day off riding before lugging the heavy duty mountain bike to work and back....


----------



## fossyant (28 Jan 2015)

Tankengine said:


> Knocked off by a car turning right across me, (thanks....) and as a result was bounced onto another stationary car waiting to pull out in other direction :/ ambulance and police guys all really nice and pointed out it was my right of way, she should have looked, pulled out slowly etc. Front wheel busted and possibly fork, damn it  My back freaking canes maybe a day off riding before lugging the heavy duty mountain bike to work and back....



Take it easy. You'll feel like you've ben through a 'washing machine' fast spin in 24-48 hours. 

What are your injuries ?

Rest and get well.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jan 2015)

Tankengine said:


> Knocked off by a car turning right across me, (thanks....) and as a result was bounced onto another stationary car waiting to pull out in other direction :/ ambulance and police guys all really nice and pointed out it was my right of way, she should have looked, pulled out slowly etc. Front wheel busted and possibly fork, damn it  My back freaking canes maybe a day off riding before lugging the heavy duty mountain bike to work and back....



Sorry to hear that. Did you get the drivers details to claim for the damaged bike? Get to a&e and get yourself checked out.


----------



## Tankengine (28 Jan 2015)

fossyant said:


> Take it easy. You'll feel like you've ben through a 'washing machine' fast spin in 24-48 hours.
> 
> What are your injuries ?
> 
> Rest and get well.



Thanks, haha I will try. Mainly back bruised and scrapes/road rash came off well considering. First time getting totally cleared out, hoping not to make a habit of it! 



ianrauk said:


> Sorry to hear that. Did you get the drivers details to claim for the damaged bike? Get to a&e and get yourself checked out.



Cheers, yeh got number and witness numbers. The driver who hit me had a go at me while was being checked out by paramedics who told her she was in the wrong and that she needed to wait for police. At which point she left....which apparently means she could potentially be charged with hit and run as well as driving without due care etc, according to the policeman I spoke to.


----------



## Simontm (28 Jan 2015)

Tankengine said:


> Thanks, haha I will try. Mainly back bruised and scrapes/road rash came off well considering. First time getting totally cleared out, hoping not to make a habit of it!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, yeh got number and witness numbers. The driver who hit me had a go at me while was being checked out by paramedics who told her she was in the wrong and that she needed to wait for police. At which point she left....which apparently means she could potentially be charged with hit and run as well as driving without due care etc, according to the policeman I spoke to.



Wow. Hope the recovery's quick and her penance long


----------



## HLaB (28 Jan 2015)

Not good @Tankengine mend well. Fortunately, touchwood, so far Ive been able to anticipate/avoid idiots pulling out on me, including this one the other night.

That aside today's commutes were a bit of a contrast. This morning was mild and dry and I was pushed by 41mph winds; I would have stayed dry if I went direct but I didn't . Tonight was cold and wet; straight into a snow storm; fortunately the gusts had moved around to the side and they'd dropped in half.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jan 2015)

Tankengine said:


> Thanks, haha I will try. Mainly back bruised and scrapes/road rash came off well considering. First time getting totally cleared out, hoping not to make a habit of it!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, yeh got number and witness numbers. The driver who hit me had a go at me while was being checked out by paramedics who told her she was in the wrong and that she needed to wait for police. At which point she left....which apparently means she could potentially be charged with hit and run as well as driving without due care etc, according to the policeman I spoke to.




Sounds like a clear cut case. Contact the CTC or Slater and Gordon if you haven't already.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (28 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Nice one Mick.
> Funnily enough, this will be the first time I have cracked the thousand miles mark for a January.



Cheers Ian. I was hoping for 1300 but I think I'll fall short of that. Happy with 1200 though, a good platform to build on.


----------



## HLaB (28 Jan 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Cheers Ian. I was hoping for 1300 but I think I'll fall short of that. Happy with 1200 though, a good platform to build on.


Nice one @MickeyBlueEyes


----------



## Gez73 (29 Jan 2015)

Not too bad this morning really. Slushy on the road and a sleet facial on way in but not frozen or particularly hazardous. Distinct lack of HGV's due to Woodhead closure so that was a bonus! Will see what the remainder of the day brings. Stay safe everyone. Gez


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (29 Jan 2015)

Tankengine said:


> Knocked off by a car turning right across me, (thanks....) and as a result was bounced onto another stationary car waiting to pull out in other direction :/ ambulance and police guys all really nice and pointed out it was my right of way, she should have looked, pulled out slowly etc. Front wheel busted and possibly fork, damn it  My back freaking canes maybe a day off riding before lugging the heavy duty mountain bike to work and back....



Bloody hell mate, hope you get better soon.


----------



## Simontm (29 Jan 2015)

Crunch crunch crunch went the Portsmouth Road today, squeak went the bike a mile after that as the salt worked its way in - really need some wipes in the bag 

First ride back after bug and seems fine. I say seemed as I'll see as the day kicks on. 

Numpty count: 0 

Although can I say what great pleasure it always is to be passed by an impatient 4x4 (Jeep on this occasion) that joins a queue only for you to not only filter pass them and the front four cars ahead waiting to turn left, but to also then proceed left in an Easterly direction, filtering pass another 20 or so cars on the main road to the lights!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (29 Jan 2015)

Much better than I expected today. Windy but not too bad.
It was almost light all the way in which is a great feeling


----------



## MisterStan (29 Jan 2015)

Not a bad run in, motorists well behaved, wind not in my face for some of the trip, roads were dry and so were the skies. There was some hard ice on the busway but took it steady over that and got to work in one piece. 

Today's miles have moved me into my best ever January and it's not over yet...


----------



## MisterStan (29 Jan 2015)

Tankengine said:


> Knocked off by a car turning right across me, (thanks....) and as a result was bounced onto another stationary car waiting to pull out in other direction :/ ambulance and police guys all really nice and pointed out it was my right of way, she should have looked, pulled out slowly etc. Front wheel busted and possibly fork, damn it  My back freaking canes maybe a day off riding before lugging the heavy duty mountain bike to work and back....


Not good mate, as has been said, if you need to take a rest then do so, sometimes you feel fine but after a night's sleep things start to hurt.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2015)

What a beautiful sunny, blue sky day her in SE Londinum this morning. Though it's not expected to last.
I have leaden legs on the ride home last night, no reason why. Was a bit of a chore. But this mornings ride in was a joy. Help by a little tailwind of which no doubt I will pay for it on the return leg, Aparantly snow/sleet is forecast for this afternoon.

Anyway enough of that.. I passed 1000 mile mark for January on this mornings ride. The first time I have cracked the 1000 mark in January.


----------



## confusedcyclist (29 Jan 2015)

Tankengine said:


> Knocked off by a car turning right across me, (thanks....) and as a result was bounced onto another stationary car waiting to pull out in other direction :/ ambulance and police guys all really nice and pointed out it was my right of way, she should have looked, pulled out slowly etc. Front wheel busted and possibly fork, damn it  My back freaking canes maybe a day off riding before lugging the heavy duty mountain bike to work and back....


GWS!!!


----------



## confusedcyclist (29 Jan 2015)

Snowing here and both my morning meetings cancelled as the rat runners can't make it because there's some slush on the road!

Ahh, what to do with my free time?


----------



## clf (29 Jan 2015)

No problem in the snow this morning, it's coming down hard now and starting to stick. Might have to leave the bike here tonight and go home via the pub.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (29 Jan 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Not a bad run in, motorists well behaved, wind not in my face for some of the trip, roads were dry and so were the skies. There was some hard ice on the busway but took it steady over that and got to work in one piece.
> 
> Today's miles have moved me into my best ever January and it's not over yet...





ianrauk said:


> Anyway enough of that.. I passed 1000 mile mark for January on this mornings ride. The first time I have cracked the 1000 mark in January.



Well done chaps, nice work. Seems to have been a good start to the year for a few folks - lets keep it going.


----------



## mythste (29 Jan 2015)

Jeezus louisus. Last night! Left work about 9.15 for the usual 5 miler back to the station knowing it was going to be a bit tricky - but my goodness! Usually takes me 20 minutes, 35 minutes later after having all manner of things fall from the sky into my face at speeds I'd only expect to be propelled by gunpowder I finally got to the train station. 

Battered.

Needless to say, I took the bus in today, and still have a cold in my bones! But I'm super proud that I've hit my 200th mile this month now, which incidentally is about 100 miles more than I've done in the last 10 years combined!


----------



## Exile (29 Jan 2015)

Dusting of snow when I woke up, gone when I got the bike out, started again as a was passing through the city centre, bit of a blizzard by the time I got to work. Still coming down now, should make an interesting ride home if it doesn't ease in the next few hours.


----------



## Gez73 (29 Jan 2015)

Proper snowed here in the last few hours. Hardly any traffic about and all moving very slowly. I will be moving very slowly myself come home time. Can't wait to get the dog out in this! G XX :-*


----------



## iggibizzle (29 Jan 2015)

No snow in blackpool, but strong winds, hail like ball bearings, and the added challenge of piles of slushy sand and sea foam from last nights stormy sea


----------



## Hip Priest (29 Jan 2015)

Nearly got doored last night. First time that's happened. The woman apologised to be fair. I'm glad I filter cautiously.


----------



## Biscuit (29 Jan 2015)

Wind induced Tourettes on the epic grind into work today. 

That is All. 

Meh !!!


----------



## MisterStan (29 Jan 2015)

Biscuit said:


> Wind induced Tourettes on the epic grind into work today.
> 
> That is All.
> 
> Meh !!!


But you'll be activating smug mode all the way home. I on the other hand.....


----------



## fossyant (29 Jan 2015)

Just slush as I set off this am. Felt like crap as forgot my meds yesterday so was running on empty.

Slushy for about 2/3rd of the commute then it cleared. Could see the clouds rolling over and the last 3 miles were in a heavy snow storm. There isn't much in Manchester but it's chaos back home. Looking forward to the ride home.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Jan 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Well done chaps, nice work. Seems to have been a good start to the year for a few folks - lets keep it going.



No don't, I'm knackered and need a rest.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (29 Jan 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> The wind wasn't anywhere near as bad as I was expecting tonight, though I did have another bloody puncture, second this year already! Think it is time to retire the tyre, done just shy of 13,000 miles on it, so can't really complain




Blimey
I change mine every 2000 miles!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Jan 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Blimey
> I change mine every 2000 miles!



I can't afford to change them every month


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (29 Jan 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> No don't, I'm knackered and need a rest.


I imagine you would treat 30 miles into work as a rest...


----------



## Ciar (29 Jan 2015)

This morning was windy again, my legs aren't working properly and i really have no idea why they feel drained.. i suppose my nearly 3 yr old daughter having a cold/awful cough and joining us in bed at 3am for the last two weeks probably doesn't help ;-) 

all in all happy to say after tonight Friday is rest day so that's my commuting done for the week, really looking forward to brighter morning and less clothing i do hate the faff of winter even though it's not even snowed yet!


----------



## Simontm (29 Jan 2015)

Urgh, straight into wind and sleet/hail pocking at my cheeks like vindictive needles.

Actually not too bad apart from that 

Numpty count: 1 - idiot merc estate first tried to bully me by accelerating up behind me then overtook right on a bend. So, since he was joining a queue (natch), I bombed passed him and reckon I was in my road before he reached the lights


----------



## dave r (29 Jan 2015)

Almost routine commute today, cold morning and wet roads, had someone half pull out of a side road then stop when I yelled at him, routine commute home, again cold and wet roads, until I turned into our road, it was covered with a light dusting of snow with a pair of wheel tracks up it, when I got to the speed bump I lent into my stroke to get over it I spun up the back wheel and had to back out of it, I tried to lean into my stroke again further up and did the same thing, when I puled up outside the house I pulled onto the white dusting of snow and used the back brake whilst leaning against the fixed to stop.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (29 Jan 2015)

This weather is getting on my tits


----------



## FeistySquirrel (29 Jan 2015)

Pushed on the pedals to set off on my commute; wheel spin on the spot. Couldn't move a single inch.
Ended up getting a taxi for the 4miles... And boy, I'm glad I did. Even our main roads where covered in a sheet of ice!


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> This weather is getting on my tits




You not used it it yet Kev?
I suppose some people can handle crappy weather better then others. You suffer from S.A.D. per chance?


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2015)

Missed the snow and there was a lot of water on the roads. Hit the back streets near home and run into slushy roads. We are lucky in London that we hardly ever get snow settling.
Lovely tailwind home


----------



## DWiggy (29 Jan 2015)

Nice tail wind home, racimg the black clouds that just beat me, everything went white in a matter of seconds lucky I was nearly home, was fun but the hail hurt


----------



## fossyant (29 Jan 2015)

Slushy ride home. The trail sections were quagmires though. Proper snow within a mile of home.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (29 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> You not used it it yet Kev?
> I suppose some people can handle crappy weather better then others. You suffer from S.A.D. per chance?



LOL!

No as a Yorkshire man I love to moan, but I still hate it, cold and dark, bring on the summer!


----------



## MisterStan (29 Jan 2015)

Headwind home after replacing a tube before I left, slow puncture.. Nearly lost my front wheel a couple of times, was getting very slippy in places. Made the most of it by chasing down red lights on the busway! Loads of scalps to be had.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Jan 2015)

Perversely I enjoyed tonight's ride home, very icy to start, proper snow at times and a slow puncture - another tyre to change!


----------



## Jenkins (29 Jan 2015)

Lovely ride in first thing - clear skies, light winds, temperature just above freezing, bone dry roads and the first signs of blue sky appearing in the horizon over the North Sea by 06:45.

Left work this afternoon, still dry but windier. Got passed and salted by the Council gritter. Fifteen minutes later it started to rain and continued for the next 30 minutes washing away the Council's work. Had a shower when I got home and within those 15 minutes the outside world turned white.

A slight melt followed and it's now freezing so tomorrow morning may be fun.


----------



## DCLane (29 Jan 2015)

I've been on the retro MTB (GT Timberline) for the past 2 days due to snow/ice. It's got knobblies and don't I know it. Coming home the legs were dead: https://www.strava.com/activities/247769211

A meeting's been cancelled tomorrow and for once I'm looking forward to working from home.


----------



## fossyant (29 Jan 2015)

Tomorrow might be interesting... Snow, thaw, slush, freeze ? Going to be mainly road rather than the Trans Pennine as its a bog. 

Was riding through torrents of water and mud coming out of Reddish Vale tonight. The farm track had some massive puddles of a fairly deep depth, and no way round other than through them. Good fun if hard going. The chain wasn't overly happy after this, but it's been hosed off, wiped and relubed tonight. The ground is very sandy.


----------



## HLaB (29 Jan 2015)

Got in before the snow this morning, the sides of the roads looked a bit treacherous with ice but I never go there, unless avoiding smidsy (referring to my earlier video). The middle of the lane was beautifully ice clear.
The roads seemed fine tonight all the ice had turned to puddles but judging by the state of my car when I got back (snow had frozen solid on its windscreen), it looked like it was turning icy


----------



## donnydave (29 Jan 2015)

made sure I had an external meeting booked tomorrow so I can use works pool car and have a day off from cycling. If anyone was to analyse the pool car usage against weather records, they may spot a pattern....


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (29 Jan 2015)

Awful ride home in the snow, it's also belting it down now so I'm not looking forward to tomorrow. How I wish I'd of sorted the brakes on the MTB a few weeks ago...


----------



## Panter (29 Jan 2015)

Felt really heroic as I set off into the teeth of the blizzard this evening.

Felt wet, cold and fed up by the time I got home!


----------



## HLaB (29 Jan 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Awful ride home in the snow, it's also belting it down now so I'm not looking forward to tomorrow.


I said the same yesterday but this morning's commute was crisp and clear and the snow only started again once I got into work in Newark and it had gone by tonight; hope you are as lucky.


----------



## fossyant (29 Jan 2015)

Got in this morning, and the receptionist said 'thought you'd be in on your bike'... Bear in mind this is a Uni building and loads of folk come through. Even had one of the catering staff say 'you haven't cycled'. I have a good natter with one of the other chaps in catering who cycles into work, and he gets his bike in the building, not the robbery magnet shelter that I have to use....

I did own up to everyone that I do have special tyres and I am not that crazy.


----------



## 400bhp (29 Jan 2015)

fossyant said:


> Got in this morning, and the receptionist said 'thought you'd be in on your bike'... Bear in mind this is a Uni building and loads of folk come through. Even had one of the catering staff say 'you haven't cycled'. I have a good natter with one of the other chaps in catering who cycles into work, and he gets his bike in the building, not the robbery magnet shelter that I have to use....
> 
> I did own up to everyone that I do have special tyres and I am not that crazy.



Sounds like you and I had the same conversations, albeit I don't have special tyres.

Decided to work from home tomorrow.


----------



## Ciar (29 Jan 2015)

Return journey, wet but no rain or sleet cold and a Headwind so all in all legs knackered and a painful un motivational ride!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (30 Jan 2015)

HLaB said:


> I said the same yesterday but this morning's commute was crisp and clear and the snow only started again once I got into work in Newark and it had gone by tonight; hope you are as lucky.


Unfortunately it seems my luck of avoiding the snow has finally ran out. Damn winter!


----------



## zaza123 (30 Jan 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Unfortunately it seems my luck of avoiding the snow has finally ran out. Damn winter!



Same here. Walking in today. We have had snow a few days but not enough to not ride. This morning the main road just has clear tyre tracks in it. Don't fancy being pushed along by the traffic. Walking the direct route instead.


----------



## DWiggy (30 Jan 2015)

Bottled it today, my weather app said 0 deg and rain/sleet so got a lift in, i'm not a lover of ice, but I did see a few fellow cyclists on the way in which made me think I'd woosed out! 

I should have reminded myself about #Rule 5!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (30 Jan 2015)

I think I got away with that.
Went out at 6.15 to check and it was all water, no ice.
So a full house for January commuting!


----------



## clf (30 Jan 2015)

A bit icy under the slush on my road this morning, bottled it and drove in. I was feeling all hard-core after cycling in what seemed to be worse weather yesterday


----------



## Simontm (30 Jan 2015)

Brisk, cold ride in on wet roads. No ice - looks like the salt shower yesterday morning had done its work on the Portsmouth Road as well as the bike! 

Numpty count: 1- Van pulled out of side road as I was going down a slope and made no effort to push his speed up to match oncoming traffic. But bless the poor van driver who looked to his right in astonishment as I was forced to overtake him. I gave him a thumbs up and he apologised - don't think he realised that bikes can actually go that fast 

One thing that I think must have amused another WVM on the way in was me shaking my head at someone who just would not take the gap. All these years since I passed my test, I really don't understand how people are blissfully unaware or unable to judge how wide their car is.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jan 2015)

Blimey o'reilly that was hard work this morning. Woke up to the sound of rain on the velux and a temperature gauge showing only 2degress. Which ain't bad as it meant any snow that fell over night would be washed away and there won't be any ice. I decided to wait for the rain to stop and do a shorter commute today. And glad I did. The headwind was a bastard. Really had to work even going downhill.

Saw only 2 other cycling commuters today. A roadie going in the other direction and a lady on a sit up and beg. I spoke to her at the lights. She does 5 miles either way in all weathers. I told her she is putting a lot of other cyclists to shame  of which she laughed.

Fingers crosses for a friendly, helpful tailwind God for this afternoon's commute home.


----------



## Gez73 (30 Jan 2015)

Dodgy in some places this morning but made it here okay. Stuck using the tracks made by cars on some roads so have held up a couple on the way. One beep but not directly at me. Aimed at the driver hanging back behind me the beeper might not have realised I was there at all. Winter tyres put on last night and time well spent it was too. Should be fine for ride home this afternoon. My dog is loving this weather so not at all bad. Gez


----------



## summerdays (30 Jan 2015)

A tad cold out there, just warming up now!


----------



## fossyant (30 Jan 2015)

More snow overnight. Still to many tank commanders out though (snow covered windows)


----------



## Exile (30 Jan 2015)

Fitted the winter tyre to the front of the CX bike this morning. Would've done both ends but underestimated just how long it takes to pull a Marathon Plus off the rim and stick a Marathon Winter on.

Made for a much safer commute than it would've otherwise been, and once I got comfortable with the rear stepping out, and more importantly worked out how to do it on command, I could literally power slide around the slushier corners. Great fun!


----------



## Biscuit (30 Jan 2015)

Opted for the MTB this morning as getting to a clear main road from my village was 'interesting' last night. Thus a slow ride in, but got there eventually. Bits of snow and ice either end, with some clear n' slushy road in-between. Worth coming in as Wiggle have delivered, , ready for bike build at the weekend. 
Not looking forward to the 'Zzzz Zzzz Zzzz' of the MTB tyres all the way home, so may opt for some off roady bits in there somewhere on the way back.


----------



## donnydave (30 Jan 2015)

Drove in today, managed to avoid knocking someone off their bike due to the fact that I was looking more than 10 yards ahead. Saw the start of a cycle path approaching on the right hand side of the road and thought to myself "I'll just wait a second before attempting to pass this cyclist as he may want to get onto the cycle path." Sure enough, right arm flies out and he swerves across the road in one single motion, not even glancing behind to see if it was clear. 

I then though to myself "I don't fancy that path, looks a bit frosty, if that was me I would stay on the road". As joined the path in an equally unpredictable swerving motion he promptly slipped and fell off.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (30 Jan 2015)

Gorgeous ride in today, like travelling through Narnia. mrs in the car complaining of slush and queues.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Jan 2015)

Great fun this morning, had a few slides despite being on the ice tyres, they really do not like the snow and slush. Luckily it all seems to be melting now.

When I got into work I had to remove a load of ice off the bike, I was surprised it was still going the amount of crud that was on it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Blimey o'reilly that was hard work this morning. Woke up to the sound of rain on the velux and a temperature gauge showing only 2degress. Which ain't bad as it meant any snow that fell over night would be washed away and there won't be any ice. I decided to wait for the rain to stop and do a shorter commute today. And glad I did. The headwind was a bastard. Really had to work even going downhill.
> 
> Saw only 2 other cycling commuters today. A roadie going in the other direction and a lady on a sit up and beg. I spoke to her at the lights. She does 5 miles either way in all weathers. I told her she is putting a lot of other cyclists to shame  of which she laughed.
> 
> Fingers crosses for a friendly, helpful tailwind God for this afternoon's commute home.



@ianrauk 

Why have you taken off your mycylinglog ticker?


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jan 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @ianrauk
> 
> Why have you taken off your mycylinglog ticker?


Don't know really. Just fancied a change.


----------



## Hip Priest (30 Jan 2015)

The snow studs were great this morning. I'm normally forced into a longer dual carriageway route in icy conditions, but today I rode on the icy shared paths with full control. Well worth the outlay.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Jan 2015)

fossyant said:


> More snow overnight. Still to many tank commanders out though (snow covered windows)



That's a brilliant name for them! 

I clocked a lass peering out of a small square she'd carved into her windscreen this morning. She'd rolled her window down for a smoke and I thought I'd have a chat:

"Looks like you can see bugger all out of that! Can you see the road?!"
"Not really, but I'm very late for work."
"Fair enough, but you'll be even later if you crash because you can't see..."

I was expecting a scoffing response but she seemed to have an epiphany and I saw her pulling over further up the road; she gave me a beaming thumbs up as I went past!

That's my good deed for the year done, I can now be a twat for the next 11 months.


----------



## paul04 (30 Jan 2015)

1st time I've ridden the bike in snow, I found keeping out of the car tracks(some of which had frozen overnight) and keep the bike in the snow gave more grip, 6 mile ride into work and snow all the way, only one little slip of the front wheel where I went over a white line on the cycle lane.

And a lot of silly drivers too lazy to clear the car of snow, I lost count of the cars who just put on the front wipers, then started to drive, all other windows covered in snow+front and rear lights covered in snow,

Took this picture when I was almost at work


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (30 Jan 2015)

Almost pleasant coming home today, rode home with Jess.
Its amazing how quick it goes when your chatting away.
A hard week, but 2 days off!!! Get In!


----------



## Jenkins (30 Jan 2015)

Not certain of the conditions this morning, especially with sleet falling, so I took the mountain bike only for the chain to break after less than 1/4 of a mile. Scooted it home and swapped to the Kona Jake. Side roads still slushy with a bit of ice underneath, but the main roads were simply very wet.

Went to leave work and did the usual pocket pat down to check I'd picked everything up - no house keys. Not in the locker, not handed in at reception, not lying in the bike shed (I was the only one who cycled today) so a bit of a panic. Rode the direct route home for the first time in years and from just up the road I could see the keys - still dangling from the shed padlock where they'd been since changing bikes first thing. There are times I'm glad I live in a quiet area with (mostly) elderly neighbours.


----------



## Simontm (30 Jan 2015)

Absolutely lovely ride home. Really. Didn't even push it - although I didn't lose any time for some reason <shrug>.

It is really strange living here round south west London and seeing the pics and chat about snow. We've had nothing at all.

Oh, numpty count: 0


----------



## HLaB (30 Jan 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Awful ride home in the snow, it's also belting it down now so I'm not looking forward to tomorrow. How I wish I'd of sorted the brakes on the MTB a few weeks ago...


D@mm, sorry to hear that. I got pretty lucky in Newark; it was pretty icy in the morning but dry and bright and the middle of the lane, where I normally am, was clear. It was warm and sunny all day and the night held it (a sign of Spring, fingers crossed) and I might not get out tomorrow (waiting for a delivery with a 9am to 5pm time slot, if you can call that a slot ), so I extended the commute a bit to make it 1,000miles for the month


----------



## Glow worm (30 Jan 2015)

It seems Mr Grumpy was paying a visit to Cambridge today. Don't know what's got into the locals but some spectacularly piss-poor driving going on. I think their crappy bypass was all clogged up or something. Funny lot. As always, was a pleasure getting shot of the wretched place.

Anyway- just slapped snow tyres on and I'd forgotten how noisy they are - didn't need them last year. Also at work I discovered a bloke I've been calling Phil for the last few years is in fact called Stephen.


----------



## fribbleblib (30 Jan 2015)

What is this white stuff of which many of you speak?

Usual, non exciting, average winter weather here in non exciting, average south Wiltshire.


----------



## summerdays (30 Jan 2015)

fribbleblib said:


> What is this white stuff of which many of you speak?
> 
> Usual, non exciting, average winter weather here in non exciting, average south Wiltshire.


Well there is one "White Stuff", that is good at separating me from my money, and I try to limit my visits to about the same number of days as the other white stuff falls out of the sky.


----------



## dave r (30 Jan 2015)

Used the bike today, this mornings conditions were a bit challenging, side roads a mixture of slush, snow and ice, main roads slushy with snow patches, bottom of St Giles road got a close pass whilst on sheet ice, not impressed,, one driver of many I saw not driving to conditions, it had all cleared by the time I left work, just wet roads and a head wind to deal with on the way home.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (31 Jan 2015)

HLaB said:


> I extended the commute a bit to make it 1,000miles for the month


Yeah saw your Strava, well done bud. Same again in Feb?


----------



## HLaB (31 Jan 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Yeah saw your Strava, well done bud. Same again in Feb?


Depends on work commitments now I'm back in the private sector :-/


----------



## hedder2212 (31 Jan 2015)

first full commute by bike. nice peacefull ride home at 5am. empty roads all the lights were on green and it wasn't TOO cold


----------



## confusedcyclist (31 Jan 2015)

summerdays said:


> Well there is one "White Stuff", that is good at separating me from my money, and I try to limit my visits to about the same number of days as the other white stuff falls out of the sky.


Milk?


----------



## Ganymede (31 Jan 2015)

hedder2212 said:


> all the lights were on green



I'd say that was a good omen! Just don't expect it _every_ time!


----------



## clid61 (31 Jan 2015)

Some proper nail guys on here 1 thought i was doing well taking trains and ice bile with me . Well done guys !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Jan 2015)

clid61 said:


> Some proper nail guys on here 1 thought i was doing well taking trains and ice bile with me . Well done guys !



I don't know about nails, I think a few of us are just plain daft ;-)


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2015)

Friday night's commute was fine. Picked up a puncture at some point, but the tyre lost air on my road at home, so had to walk the last 300 yards !!. Left it, as we had to be out yesterday evening, and only went in the garage this afternoon. I could see something as I walked in, a ruddy big thorn has embedded itself through Schwalbe Snow studs. I couldn't remove it, so that's tomorrow's job.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (1 Feb 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I don't know about nails, I think a few of us are just plain daft ;-)


Yep no one I know understands why I do it everyday.
You try to explain but it does not really go in.
I think you have to do it to appreciathe satisfaction that comes from it.


----------



## Gez73 (2 Feb 2015)

So cold this morning before 5. Roads not too icey but standing water a hazard in places. Studded tyres still on so all good. No speed records broken, but no bones either! Take care folks. Gez


----------



## MisterStan (2 Feb 2015)

Frigging cold, had to stop at the end of the road and stick my softshell on. Mainly dry roads but there were a few icy puddles in places. Caught up with @kevin_cambs_uk and bored him senseless  regaled him with exciting tales from my weekend.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (2 Feb 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Frigging cold, had to stop at the end of the road and stick my softshell on. Mainly dry roads but there were a few icy puddles in places. Caught up with @kevin_cambs_uk and bored him senseless  regaled him with exciting tales from my weekend.



LOL!

I would speak , but I am too busy trying to catch my breath, keeping up !


----------



## Simontm (2 Feb 2015)

Legs still feeling it a bit after the hills yesterday but it was sunny, if cold and had to keep an eye out for ice pools. 

But boy, what's got into the drivers this morning? All jockeying for position and generally acting like dickheads to each other and all around. 

However, numpty count was: 3 - which considering the general road behaviour, wasn't bad  One merc decided to pull out on me, a quick OI! and swerve, he moved back into the side to let me pass. One driver overtook me on essentially a single track thanks to the parked cars, leaving me nowhere to go except to brake extremely hard, and another went for the pinch point 

All in all though, a pleasant cycle in.


----------



## Nocode (2 Feb 2015)

Frozen eyeballs, that is all.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (2 Feb 2015)

Not as cold as I thought it would be this morning. The dreaded man flu arrived Thursday evening last week, last night I thought it had gone, but I could tell just a few miles in this morning that it hasn't completely left me. Just couldn't get the lungs working efficiently, short sharp climbs and I was gasping, without giving it any oomph. Really should of changed bike too, nice dry roads, it could and should of been the first outing on the new wheels. Speaking of my new wheels, I was talking to a guy at work about them this morning. The type of guy that every workplace has. One that has either done, or has a mate that's done, everything you have but more of and of course better. So he goes with, "My mate has just bought a set of carbon disc wheels for 'everyday use' I cant understand him paying sooo much for them, alright so they're brand new but paying £300 for a set of wheels and tyres, it's madness"...

"£300? ? ? Oh errrr, ok... £300 you say? Wow, they must be _great"..._


----------



## Biscuit (2 Feb 2015)

Frozen this morning. Just recently the cold snap appears to have made a lot of drivers into inpatient knobs IMO. They're either peering out of igloo windows without proper vision, or trying to undertake on icy or diesel strewn roundabouts. 
I would suggest 'Chilling out' but it's pretty damn cold already.


----------



## MisterStan (2 Feb 2015)

Biscuit said:


> Frozen this morning. Just recently the cold snap appears to have made a lot of drivers into inpatient knobs IMO. They're either peering out of igloo windows without proper vision, or trying to undertake on icy or diesel strewn roundabouts.
> I would suggest 'Chilling out' but it's pretty damn cold already.


I have had a few moments in town with people undertaking on roundabouts - proper scares the sh@t out of you when you aren't expecting it! Then you overtake the buggers when they get stuck at the next set of lights. Nothing gained!


----------



## Origamist (2 Feb 2015)

- 6.2C this morning, with a gentle headwind - so was in deep mid-winter garb.

Chose the ice bike and glad I did as there was sheet ice in places (including Hale/Timperley which was a surprise). I still get a bit nervous riding over ice on studded tyres, but it's nothing like the "fear" when you're on slicks and see sheet ice 30ft ahead with a car behind and car coming in the opposite direction...


----------



## fossyant (2 Feb 2015)

Nocode said:


> Frozen eyeballs, that is all.



Ditto


----------



## fossyant (2 Feb 2015)

Minus one at 11am. Late start as had meeting at School.


----------



## summerdays (2 Feb 2015)

Ditto Cold!


----------



## Simontm (2 Feb 2015)

Pleasant speedy commute back. Nothing much to report except the blue skied seemed to have brought out more cyclists including one that sat on my arse for about a mile until I kicked down a gear. Either overtake or back the eff off!  So unfortunately, numpty count: 1


----------



## dave r (2 Feb 2015)

Strange day, tweaked my back end of last week, no cycling, and not much of anything else over the weekend, had to go to work today, no work no pay, used the bike and discovered on the bike is the only place I'm comfortable at the moment, any other moving about is very uncomfortable, even painful at times, the commuting was all routine, very cold with frost on the minor roads but apart from that everybody was behaving themselves.


----------



## DWiggy (2 Feb 2015)

Ride in was nice, a tad cold but heyho , new bike is nice to have ride and can't wait to open her up when the weather breaks.
1 nob jockey on the way in wanted to pass when there was just no room but he knew better apparently!
Ride home was present but uneventful


----------



## ianrauk (2 Feb 2015)

What a lovely evening commute home. Very cold and crisp but very dry roads and no wind made for a very enjoyable spin home. AND a nice clean bike still after it's weekend clean.


----------



## Ganymede (2 Feb 2015)

Would have loved to commute today - such perfect crisp air and sunshine. But I had to schedule an emergency dentist's appointment so I ended up in the car.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> What a lovely evening commute home. Very cold and crisp but very dry roads and no wind made for a very enjoyable spin home. AND a nice clean bike still after it's weekend clean.



Pretty much the same here


----------



## mythste (2 Feb 2015)

Took the "long route in today. 18 miles of favourable weather but I wish I'd given my tyres a wee top up before I left. They're 35mm CX tyres so the drag is terrible as is, let alone when not as full as they should be. Fortunalely maanged to find a cycling colleague who was smart enough to have bought a pump with him.

Also first time out in clipless shoes/pedals today. Being able to pull up rather than drop a gear on long inclines is a revelation! not convinced im not going to be sore from it tomorrow though.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Feb 2015)

Grrrrrr. Just looked out of the window and it's snowing, I hate snow, it's going to be a fun commute tomorrow.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Feb 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Grrrrrr. Just looked out of the window and it's snowing, I hate snow, it's going to be a fun commute tomorrow.



Unlucky.... lucky for us, forecast for tomorrow is more if what we had today. very cold, frosty, but dry. Thank Gawd.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (2 Feb 2015)

Snowing here too,
Not sure if to take the road bike or the MTB which is ready with spikes, but its been re built with all new parts and is immaculate, the thought of getting it dirty just sends me over the edge.
I think I would rather fall off that get the MTB dirty. But I am not sure how tricky the snow will be on 23 in tyres, but once on the Busway its all straight.....


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (2 Feb 2015)

Well just been down the road on the road bike and its not bad
Stopped snowing so I think road bike!

Will see how it is tomorrow!!


----------



## HLaB (2 Feb 2015)

A bit manic this morning, thanks to being a slave to the car. Got up this morning to a dead battery, doh I'd left the internal light since Friday night, oh well thankfully I had a booster battery. Got to the A1 to find it shut, then rat run  through to another A1 access further up, aggh it was still shut. Had to double back to the main road and hope that the next slips were open, thankfully they were. Sped up the A1 just below the prosecution speed (well above the speed limit ). Half of me was thinking its icy and if I don't cycle the last bit I won't be late, I'd be half an hour late if I did but the other half of me was saying its a beautiful calm day and I want to cycle. Fortunately the latter half of me won and I sprinted to work on the bike. I was right it was icy in the gutter but it was a beautiful calm day. When I finally drew my breath at the lights just opposite the office my office the speedo was reading 18.8mph and I rolled into the office only 10 mins late and before the bosses 

Tonight was a bit of a contrast it had turned mild but it was heavy snow and it was a bit more sedate, nay cautious at times but somehow I still averaged 16.1mph


----------



## Exile (2 Feb 2015)

Cold this morning, cold this evening. Was also cold at lunch when I popped out to the shops to grab something for lunch. I'm spotting a trend here...

My cycling gloves are terrible once the temperature gets down this low, something I didn't realise until the tail end of last week when I feared I might never get feeling back in my fingers. So I borrowed the O/H's motorcycle gloves this morning and what a revelation they are! Toasty warm hands, but a little too bulky. Still work as an interim measure though until I can find something more suitable.


----------



## Lilliburlero (2 Feb 2015)

Took my lads Carrera Vengeance to work today for a bit of a change. Loved bouncing up and down curbs, hated having to get off the seat to peddle up the bypass coming home 

Might use it again tomorrow


----------



## Shut Up Legs (3 Feb 2015)

Part of my training plan for the upcoming cycling tour I have booked for September is to ride up a steep hill at the end of my commute home from work. This commute is 31.5km, with about 500m climbing, and the hills get steeper towards the end, culminating in a hill that over 130m averages about 19% grade. My legs are loving it.  Today, I then finished that off by having a banana and some freshly-squeezed apple and orange juice: the pre-dinner snack of champions!  Yummy.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (3 Feb 2015)

Wow super tricky this morning. Definitely took the wrong bike!

Went thru St Ives town centre, which was a complete ice rink and got off.

Once on the busway not too bad unless you had to change lanes!!!

A couple of brown trouser moments, but once off and at Cambridge and on the roads it was fine.

Then some guy in a Jag started honking his horn at me and I thought I am nowhere near his bloody lane! Turned out it was @martinclive !!


----------



## Nocode (3 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Unlucky.... lucky for us, forecast for tomorrow is more if what we had today. very cold, frosty, but dry. Thank Gawd.


Are you sure?


----------



## Panter (3 Feb 2015)

Looked out this morning at what appeared to bo a very thick frost.
Realised it was snow when i was even thicker by 6 o'clock! 
Wrestled with the studded tyres for half an Hour before finally getting them on but they probably weren't really needed. 
Still, had a reasonable, if not very crackly ride in.


----------



## Simontm (3 Feb 2015)

Well, that's the winter commute sorted! About an inch of snow and was still snowing as I got in - fantastic fun.




The only hairy bit was bottom of Sutton where the slush was icing up a bit and my end went out a couple of times (ooer missus!) .


Numpty count: Alas 3. A merc estate (getting them a lot on my route attm) cut me up quite severely, a Peugeot didn't want me passing so veered towards me - overtook him seconds later, natch . And I had to cry out"Look where you're going!" to a woman who blindly crossed the road without looking


----------



## ianrauk (3 Feb 2015)

Nocode said:


> Are you sure?




Ha.. that was a load of bollacks wasn't it?
Made for an interesting first bit of commute, but once on the A21 after Locksbottom is was fine.


----------



## MisterStan (3 Feb 2015)

My first full commute on a road bike in the snow - started off very slowly as the roads in my estate had barely been used - I discovered that it's easier to cycle on the fresh snow, than in the tracks as the snow in the tracks felt like compacted ice. Roads were clear into St Ives; as @kevin_cambs_uk said the town centre was like an ice rink - I asked a cyclist coming the other way if the busway was clear - 'no' he said, 'but you should be alright.' It wasn't too bad but you had to try and stay out of the tracks from other cyclists. Gave up on the busway at Longstanton and took to the back roads - they were mostly OK, with the airfield road (for the locals!) being the worst of the trip. After Oakington the roads were clear enough and I could wind it up a gear again. Cambridge was pretty clear but a shed load of traffic on Huntingdon Road. 

All in all, very pleased I took the bike today. Getting home may be fun though!


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Feb 2015)

Approaching a T-junction to turn right, I head the telltale swish of windscreen wipers on ice. Looking behind me I saw the lady driver peering through a letterbox-shaped gap in her icy windscreen.

"Clear your windows, you're not safe" I bellowed. I do get rather sensitive to such matters when my daughter is on the bike with me.

As if to prove my point, the driver then drove over the kerb which she couldn't see through her frosted windows, with a nasty scraping sound.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Feb 2015)

In the end we had hardly any snow. Was very cold and cut the ride short as I was riding painfully slow (think I am getting a cold)


----------



## martinclive (3 Feb 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Then some guy in a Jag started honking his horn at me and I thought I am nowhere near his bloody lane! Turned out it was @martinclive !!



I am just so impressed with you guys being out there in this!

The change in your expression over 2 seconds from 'what the f*ck are you hooting me for!' to ' oh hi martin' was priceless!!!


----------



## Nocode (3 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Ha.. that was a load of bollacks wasn't it?
> Made for an interesting first bit of commute, but once on the A21 after Locksbottom is was fine.



Hehe! Yeah, I thought the roads would be fine once joining the A21. I didn't cycle today as still trying to cycle/run alternate days until my fitness improves. Will hopefully get back on the bike tomorrow!


----------



## Sittingduck (3 Feb 2015)

Snow hits London!! 

Took the MTB but there were plenty on skinny tyred bikes. Hard graft on the embankment trying to keep up with traffic on 2" knobblies messy too...


----------



## clay_bs7 (3 Feb 2015)

New bar tape and spd m520's on the road bike.. was riding with some oldschool single sided spds and it was doing my head in.. nice to be back to what I'm used to. Super cold this morning.. as you all know. Fingers felt like butcher meat when I took the gloves off. 10/10


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (3 Feb 2015)

martinclive said:


> I am just so impressed with you guys being out there in this!
> 
> The change in your expression over 2 seconds from 'what the f*ck are you hooting me for!' to ' oh hi martin' was priceless!!!



LMAO!

I remember it well!!!!


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Feb 2015)

Bought some Mountain Warehouse "magic" gloves at the weekend - £3.99 for two pairs instore - and a pair of those underneath Aldi ski gloves kept my hands too warm this morning at 0 degrees !


----------



## Origamist (3 Feb 2015)

-7C this morning and ice bike again. At one stage, slogging away, I thought it was actually more fun to be sat on a turbo, but then I remembered how god awful that is...

The water in my bottle was icy slush and the nozzle had frozen - I had to remove the top at some traffic lights and take a few giant gulps !

Unusually, I also managed to keep my merino beanie on my head for the entire commute.

Will probably cut it short tonight as very cold weather and an ice bike sap my strength and resolve.


----------



## Biscuit (3 Feb 2015)

Took the MTB this morning! Seems the right decision having read some other local posts on here. Back road around Wixoe over Clare way was pristine white snow. Think most people were still in bed at that time.
Secretly looking forward to riding home in the snow TBH.  ( Such a child )


----------



## Exile (3 Feb 2015)

Icy this morning, but I was already late and didn't have time to swap to studded tyres so just dropped the pressure in my tyres a little. Didn't come off at all so I'd say that's a job well done.

Should have a new front brake waiting for me when I get home. Just as well, really, seeing as how three(!) separate cars brake tested me this morning, decimating my brake pads in a horrible combination of yanking and grit. 

The first one decided to slam on when I was going near 30 down a hill. Not sure he expected me to swing left, pass between him and the kerb then smash it to the next set of lights though. From the way he stared straight ahead until the lights went green I'm guessing not.


----------



## donnydave (3 Feb 2015)

MisterStan said:


> My first full commute on a road bike in the snow - started off very slowly as the roads in my estate had barely been used - I discovered that it's easier to cycle on the fresh snow, than in the tracks as the snow in the tracks felt like compacted ice.



I did a snowy commute on my road bike last year (snowed during the day and had no choice on the way home) and found exactly the same thing, it was ok on fresh snow but as soon as there were tracks from other cyclists it became a lot more difficult. 

Looking at the roads I was really annoyed that I hadn't just gone for the bike today but I suspected the busway would be dodgy so played it safe.

I expect to be back on the bike tomorrow if the busway-goers on here would be so kind as to give a busway condition update on the way home this evening please!


----------



## Hacienda71 (3 Feb 2015)

Lovely sunny day today only marred by someone overtaking me with little extra speed in a van as I rode in primary around a left hand bend through some lights. Technically I am not sure if he was wrong, it wasn't a left hook, but it certainly seemd an odd and dangerous thing to do. I wouldn't overtake a car going around a blind bend.


----------



## subaqua (3 Feb 2015)

properly snowy on the way in to Kings X for the train to Cambridge. was like a snowman when I got there. canal towpath was brilliant as I was only one on it - no tracks or footprints woo hoo.
Victoria park was a wonderful sight.
guided busway to addenbrookes- slippy but stayed upright. tomorrow might be a little different if it freezes on this.


----------



## MisterStan (3 Feb 2015)

donnydave said:


> I expect to be back on the bike tomorrow if the busway-goers on here would be so kind as to give a busway condition update on the way home this evening please!


I will report this evening! I've tweeted the council to ask why it wasn't cleared this morning - no response yet...


----------



## subaqua (3 Feb 2015)

I will let you know later when I have rode back to the station from addenbrookes. the slope up was Ok to ride but down was sloooow and careful


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (3 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> What a lovely evening commute home. Very cold and crisp but very dry roads and no wind made for a very enjoyable spin home. AND a nice clean bike still after it's weekend clean.


Wasn't arriving home on a clean bike yesterday a break from the norm! I had the same, made a nice change not have to give it an evening clean, well, I still cleaned the tyres and pads but frame was fine.


----------



## fossyant (3 Feb 2015)

Roads very dry and not much ice so took the off road route to work. All the mud was properly frozen for the first time this winter. Nearly came off going over a massive puddle. It had been frozen but now it was smashed large chunks from folk going to feed their horses. The bike just stopped dead.

Saw one cyclist dusting himself off near Fallowfield. Looked like he had taken the chicane too quickly. Asked if he was ok and he said "yeh" rather sheepishly. Think he'd already been asked a few times.


----------



## subaqua (3 Feb 2015)

Guided busway from addenbrookes hospital to Cambridge station is snow free. No sign of salt ( much like the super duper segregated highways in London) and if it freezes tonight will likely be a little slidy tomorrow


----------



## Glow worm (3 Feb 2015)

A bit dicey on the way in but at least finally got some use of the ice tyres after a couple of years. 

All the paths/ roads clear now locally- just a bit of slush. 

Now to hose off all the muck and salt from the bike. Amazing how cruddy the bike gets in snow.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (3 Feb 2015)

all I will say is tricky.......


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Feb 2015)

Was quite pleasant in Leicester, all the snow (what little there was) has gone and the temperature was above freezing so felt tropical compared to this morning. Only downside is the wind is now definitely coming from the north so even though not strong was a bit chilly when heading into it.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Feb 2015)

Lovely ride home tonight. Cold, crisp and dry. A nice little tailwind to boot.
I kept on being overtaken at lights by a chap on a leccy bike, so wasn't going to have that. I turned on the afterburners and left him in my wake a few times. But, with Bromley Hill coming up I knew I had to play it a bit canny as he would have taken me on the hill and got away. So I let him over take and I jumped on his wheel. Now on a good day I can get up Bromley Hill at +15/16's and know that on the flat leccy bikes are restricted to 15's. So watched his gears and low and behold he started shifting up the cassette. But I stuck with him whilst trying not to expel my screaming lungs through my nostrils. I kept with him to the top of the climb (¾ of a mile), then saw my chance and took him again. that took him completely by surprise. Lit what was left of my afterburners, said thanks for the tow and cheerio and I was gone.
2 hours later I am still recovering from the exertion  Fastest ride of the year home...


----------



## fossyant (3 Feb 2015)

Oxygen on the way for you @ianrauk


----------



## alecstilleyedye (3 Feb 2015)

the roads were fine once out of macclesfield, but so cold the bidon started to freeze…


----------



## Biscuit (3 Feb 2015)

Full moon ride home on the MTB, decided on a lanes route rather than the main road as it's a it boring with the buzz of the tyres. A couple of sphincter flapping moments on the back road to Bartlow, but generally ok. Took ages n' stopped to take photos along the way. 
Feelin tired...


----------



## donnydave (3 Feb 2015)

Cant wait for tomorrows lunch just packed sandwiches: ham in a can AND cheese


----------



## HLaB (3 Feb 2015)

Tale of two seasons for me. 

This morning was -1deg and white'ish for the first 2 miles until I got to the main road (the aftermath of last night's whiteout), then it was clear but I was straight into a icy headwind. Changed my shoes etc and went to the other building to shower and change. In the two minutes I'd sat at my desk a heavy snow shower had started; thank goodness I had missed that 

Tonight was very mild and dry and whilst there was a clear sky temperatures hadn't started to drop, so it was a beautiful moonlit commute. Unfortunately I needed some food shopping or I could've cycled longer. The car thermometer was now saying +2deg


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (3 Feb 2015)

Had a visit from the Fairy on the way back tonight. Strange one though. Swapped tubes roadside and couldn't feel/see anything untoward with the tyre. Frustratingly I couldn't get the pump seated properly on the valve so I ended up with almost a half hour stop! Inflated the dead tube when I got home and there is a rectangular area near the valve with kind of a cross hatch pattern scratched in it, it was leaking from here. Really bizarre! Anyway, the hack has been sent to the workshop with no supper and out comes bestie. First ride on the new wheels tomorrow, just a tad excited. If I see any commuters going my way they're gonna be part of the best SCR this side of the Champs Élysées  neooowwwww


----------



## Simontm (3 Feb 2015)

Nice little ride home except for one driver who was gonna squeeze me into parked cars even though I had signalled and started to move with plenty of time  So numpty count: 1


----------



## fossyant (3 Feb 2015)

Nothing much. Caught up 3 young lads on scooters whilst filtering. Stayed a couple of cars back as they were mucking about in traffic. Let them scoot off. Might have been a different story if I was on the fixed and the road was flat, scalp 3,4 and 5.


----------



## Exile (4 Feb 2015)

Football at Old Trafford so the first mile and a bit of my commute was manic, despite heading in the opposite direction to match traffic. Saw a few bits of dodgy driving along the way, but nothing close enough to me to worry about. I think I eared an uneventful commute after this mornings antics. 

Took it easy and enjoyed the ride, even if Hulme-Manchester Centre-Miles Platting isn't the most scenic of routes. Saving my legs for tomorrow morning, really trying to get my commute down to under 25 minutes door to door. Not sure having 22 sets of traffic lights along the way makes for good odds though.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (4 Feb 2015)

Much better than yesterday. One section of bus way is still frozen, compacted snow, so walked that along with everyone else!
But considering yesterdays suicidal ride it was very nice.


----------



## Nocode (4 Feb 2015)

Not sure I enjoyed that ride. Dark and overcast, cold-ish and roads were damp. Heavy legs as still regaining my fitness.

Had another cyclist undertake me coming-up to a RAB because I was clearly sitting in the secondary (moving to primary) and giving the traffic in front of me some space. He shot up the inside of me and 2 cars at the RAB. Good job none of them decide to turn left at the last minute and wipe him out.

Now sitting at work wishing I'd added that honey to my porridge. Thought I was being good abstaining from it


----------



## DWiggy (4 Feb 2015)

Almost rear ended by another middle aged woman, I was waiting for my turn to join a reasonably busy roundabout when a space appeared in the stream of traffic, the lady behind me though I was going to go (Although I didn't even move a muscle and no cyclist would have made that gap anyway) and she started to pull away, I looked behind and shouted NOOOOOOO while trying to shuffle out of her way, she stoppered inches from my back wheel!!! Mehh!

Still the rest of my ride was fun.

ps I'm not sexist but every single near miss incident I have ever had has involved middle aged women who seem to have no perception of speed, distance or are completely blind to me!


----------



## MichaelO (4 Feb 2015)

Nothing to report - a slight headwind into London, but all pretty uneventful. Perfect!


----------



## donnydave (4 Feb 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Much better than yesterday. One section of bus way is still frozen, compacted snow, so walked that along with everyone else!
> But considering yesterdays suicidal ride it was very nice.



Have they even bothered to treat any of the busway? I remember last year there was a vehicle which drove down the cycle path dispensing brine. Never seen it since but don't know if it would help against snow


----------



## MisterStan (4 Feb 2015)

donnydave said:


> Have they even bothered to treat any of the busway? I remember last year there was a vehicle which drove down the cycle path dispensing brine. Never seen it since but don't know if it would help against snow


I tweeted them about this yesterday and didn't get an answer. I tweeted them again this morning asking for an answer....


----------



## Gatley lass (4 Feb 2015)

Very unpleasant ride home last night. First an audi driver pulled right in front of my reversing off his drive on Royle Green Road Northenden. I passed him and gesticulated so then he drove next to me with his hand on his horn shouting about road tax!! Yes that old chestnut. Beware if you have to use this road as he 's obviously a complete cycle hater


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (4 Feb 2015)

donnydave said:


> Have they even bothered to treat any of the busway? I remember last year there was a vehicle which drove down the cycle path dispensing brine. Never seen it since but don't know if it would help against snow



I have seen it out for less, so I am surprised.


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Feb 2015)

Been avoiding the back roads last few days. Went through Mottram St Andrew this morning. It was a ginger commute not much evidence of gritting with one or two areas of sheet ice where melting snow water had run across the road and frozen. I hope the Wills Wheels club run spotted it going down the hill in the opposite direction.


----------



## fossyant (4 Feb 2015)

Off road route again. Surface nice and dry and frozen. Didn't get caught out by the big puddle of ice chunks this morning, dropped gear and crunched through.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (4 Feb 2015)

Snow finally hit here yesterday so got the bus in which was a nice change however too expensive to keep up so cycled in today. Was surprisingly enjoyable, took some time owing and left at dinner time. Temperature was just right, snow melted enough and no idiot drivers


----------



## Exile (4 Feb 2015)

Three cyclists (myself included) coming from three different directions at different times all complaining about not being able to build or even maintain speed on the ride in, and each of us claiming a headwind as an excuse.

I haven't checked the weather report, I'm terrified it might show I actually had a tailwind!


----------



## ChrisEyles (4 Feb 2015)

We've just moved house, and I found out this morning that the roads around our new place are most definitely not gritted. At a fairly early point on the journey I ran across a frozen expanse of water run-off across the road... Slid quite an impressive distance after I lost the back end, but fortunately no harm done. Funny how my instinct was to regain balance by leaning into the slide a little and accelerate out - obviously this didn't help too much on the ice! Going to slink off early to make sure I get back home in the light, before the temperature drops again. 

At least it serves as a good warning to be bloomin' careful before heading out on a Saturday ride along the back lanes!


----------



## robjh (4 Feb 2015)

It was a beautiful morning today on my commute, some 15 miles into Coventry from the south east. The thermometer was showing -2, but I waited until 8 o’clock when the sun was up before setting out, and it had probably shot up to freezing by the time I got to work. The sky was pale blue and cloudless , I had a low golden sun behind me, and from each small rise on the route the frosted landscape seemed to stretch for miles with an exceptional clarity. The bike – or was it me – felt strangely sluggish, I don’t know why, and it wasn’t a fast ride, but as commutes go it was one of the best.

Last night was similarly good but in a different way, riding back at 8pm by the full moon. I was on tiny roads and must have done a few miles just by the moonlight alone.


----------



## summerdays (4 Feb 2015)

It was definitely warmer today, we had lost the biting wind. This morning I saw a car almost take out a motorcyclist through not looking when changing lanes, the motorcyclist beeped ALOT and then the car driver tried to have another go this time on purpose!, pulling infront of him and then slamming on the brakes. But I was too far behind to get any details.

This evening, a nice guy told me my back wheel was looking soft, I'm hoping it wasn't due to the patch of glass I went through earlier, I've pumped it up anyway and we will see what it's like next time.


----------



## donnydave (4 Feb 2015)

bah, double puncture on the way home! I stopped under a streetlight and took a good deal of care about fitting my spare inner tube. Cleaned out the inside of the tyre with a sock from my bag and some water. Got barely half a mile and the rear wheel started to wander around a bit, jumped up and down and it was squidgy soft. Topped up the air in vain but I could hear it coming out so had to give up and ring for backup to come and collect me


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (4 Feb 2015)

Another day closer to summer!


----------



## Ganymede (4 Feb 2015)

Gatley lass said:


> Very unpleasant ride home last night. First an audi driver pulled right in front of my reversing off his drive on Royle Green Road Northenden. I passed him and gesticulated so then he drove next to me with his hand on his horn shouting about road tax!! Yes that old chestnut. Beware if you have to use this road as he 's obviously a complete cycle hater


What a nasty man. And I bet he thinks he's a real gentleman in the rest of his miserable existence. I would take his number and report him to the police for harassment and dangerous driving - you probably won't get any immediate result but the report will be there if he does anything worse - or rather something similar which has worse results. 

And then expunge him from your mind!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Feb 2015)

Alarm went off at 5am, I felt rough as anything, so set it for 7 and went back to sleep. Did 11 miles into work in the daylight which was a pleasant change.


----------



## Ganymede (4 Feb 2015)

Lovely commute today - 3 miles to the station in cold sunshine, then a trip between meetings in Folkestone and Sandgate, so I rode along the sea wall. This photo is a bit overexposed - it was full sun - but just to show how nice it was (That's Dungeness in the distance to the left). Also, as the breeze was off-shore, it was fairly sheltered.







And went past the castle:


----------



## runner (4 Feb 2015)

Unusual commute today...in that it started off cold and then surprisingly got warmer....the signs of spring are in the air


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (4 Feb 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Another day closer to summer!


Potentially, my favorite post ever...


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (4 Feb 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Potentially, my favorite post ever...



Cheers mate!


----------



## donnydave (4 Feb 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Another day closer to summer!



That's a nice thought after my day today, feel better already! 

Also, Mrs Dave has gone out so she doesn't know that I'm repairing my puncture in the comfort of the kitchen with the radio on rather than the freezing cold shed


----------



## Gatley lass (4 Feb 2015)

Ganymede said:


> What a nasty man. And I bet he thinks he's a real gentleman in the rest of his miserable existence. I would take his number and report him to the police for harassment and dangerous driving - you probably won't get any immediate result but the report will be there if he does anything worse - or rather something similar which has worse results.
> 
> And then expunge him from your mind!


Thanks Gannymede.
He was indeed a nasty man and waiting for me when I cycled home tonight. First of all his car stopped in front of me and then he appeared on the pavement shining a very bright light in my eyes and fliming me!!!! He was commentating on his film " this is the woman who rides in the middle of the road and causes traffic chaos!! Luckily a paasing woman came up to me and said she would act as a witness to his intimidation and he has now been reported to the police. I'm not sure if anything will happen but I am very grateful to the lady who spoke to me. He won't stop me cycling and I'll be ready if he's waiting again.


----------



## HLaB (4 Feb 2015)

A tale of two commute weather wise but not much of a tale otherwise 

Bit icy roads and icy north wind, nothing much happened other than it was slow. There was one minor left hook to a cyclist but it doesn't seem to have shook them up, as you'll see from the vid.

View: http://youtu.be/3IplxHLQWKw

Tonight was a lot milder, partially clear skies might mean temps are dropping but for the commute it was mild at least and it created good visibility; the car thermometer said +3deg


----------



## Ganymede (4 Feb 2015)

Gatley lass said:


> Thanks Gannymede.
> He was indeed a nasty man and waiting for me when I cycled home tonight. First of all his car stopped in front of me and then he appeared on the pavement shining a very bright light in my eyes and fliming me!!!! He was commentating on his film " this is the woman who rides in the middle of the road and causes traffic chaos!! Luckily a paasing woman came up to me and said she would act as a witness to his intimidation and he has now been reported to the police. I'm not sure if anything will happen but I am very grateful to the lady who spoke to me. He won't stop me cycling and I'll be ready if he's waiting again.


Cripes Gatley lass, that is very nasty indeed! What an excuse for a man. And what a good woman to stop and help you.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (5 Feb 2015)

Very unpleasant. Slush all over the busway which equated to cycling in a deep puddle for about 8 miles.
Everything wet thru. Then the slush accumulates on the bike so the mechs stop working!

Anyway I am off tomorrow so just need to get home and then have a regroup ready for next week!


----------



## MisterStan (5 Feb 2015)

As above! Very slushy (but I have mudguards, so my bum was dry!) still had a lot of snow in my cassette which meant skipping gears. 

Not too slippery though, which was pleasing.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Feb 2015)

Cold, windy, snow, sleet, rain, bus drivers strike, bad snarled up traffic... what a lovely start to the day...I took the shortest route to work today.. sorry peeps. Ianrauk jnr wanted to play some lego before I left for work.. it seemed a better idea then heading out early in crap conditions.


----------



## Simontm (5 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Cold, windy, snow, sleet, rain, bus drivers strike, bad snarled up traffic... what a lovely start to the day...I took the shortest route to work today.. sorry peeps. Ianrauk jnr wanted to play some lego before I left for work.. it seemed a better idea then heading out early in crap conditions.



Of course, the bus strike. Completely forgot and wondered about the traffic jams as I filtered through!

Snow and sleet for me but otherwise uneventful.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (5 Feb 2015)

As much fun as it was spinning the new wheels yesterday, and even though it was the quickest afternoon ride of my year, the state of my bike when I got home was unreal. The roads were pretty dry but even so I spent a good 45 mins last night cleaning it up. The guarded hack made its reappearance this morning, had a nice journey in too, felt much milder than the last few days, even though it was a couple of degrees C below.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (5 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> sorry peeps. Ianrauk jnr wanted to play some lego before I left for work..


Lego is an important part of the day, it's been Mini Me's game if choice for the last week when I get back from work.


----------



## Ganymede (5 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Cold, windy, snow, sleet, rain, bus drivers strike, bad snarled up traffic... what a lovely start to the day...I took the shortest route to work today.. sorry peeps. Ianrauk jnr wanted to play some lego before I left for work.. it seemed a better idea then heading out early in crap conditions.


Aw. You made the right choice. Lego rocks.


----------



## donnydave (5 Feb 2015)

MisterStan said:


> As above! Very slushy (but I have mudguards, so my bum was dry!) still had a lot of snow in my cassette which meant skipping gears.
> 
> Not too slippery though, which was pleasing.



Same again, I ended up riding a single speed, 50-16 was the only gear combo not covered in ice!


----------



## Gains84 (5 Feb 2015)

Blergh i think i may have caught the plague given how much mud and water i probably ingested from the MTB knobblies this morning, think some mudguards are on the christmas list now!! Pretty bad snow still around where i live but out on the main roads nothing but water so not too hair raising thankfully, still glad i gave it an extra couple of hours to clear out though.
Had my battery pack blow/die last night and realised my emergency light was still on the road bike so had to fashion something out of my Garmin pointed forward and the "assistive light" off of my phone shining out of the breast pocket on my jacket to give some forward visibility! All good fun...or something like that!!


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Feb 2015)

Gatley lass said:


> Thanks Gannymede.
> He was indeed a nasty man and waiting for me when I cycled home tonight. First of all his car stopped in front of me and then he appeared on the pavement shining a very bright light in my eyes and fliming me!!!! He was commentating on his film " this is the woman who rides in the middle of the road and causes traffic chaos!! Luckily a paasing woman came up to me and said she would act as a witness to his intimidation and he has now been reported to the police. I'm not sure if anything will happen but I am very grateful to the lady who spoke to me. He won't stop me cycling and I'll be ready if he's waiting again.



What a cock ! I hope he gets an earful from the Police. Have you got a camera ?


----------



## Gatley lass (5 Feb 2015)

Arjimlad said:


> What a cock ! I hope he gets an earful from the Police. Have you got a camera ?


Hi Arjimlad. Unfortunately I haven't got a camera but I'll have my phone ready when I cycle past tonight. There were two community police people further donw the road when he was sounding his horn at me and I'm hoping they heard.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Feb 2015)

Gatley lass said:


> Thanks Gannymede.
> He was indeed a nasty man and waiting for me when I cycled home tonight. First of all his car stopped in front of me and then he appeared on the pavement shining a very bright light in my eyes and fliming me!!!! He was commentating on his film " this is the woman who rides in the middle of the road and causes traffic chaos!! Luckily a paasing woman came up to me and said she would act as a witness to his intimidation and he has now been reported to the police. I'm not sure if anything will happen but I am very grateful to the lady who spoke to me. He won't stop me cycling and I'll be ready if he's waiting again.



What...the...feck....

There's quite a few of who use that road fairly regularly. I don't so much these days but @fossyant and @potsy do I think. I will keep an eye out for him. Clearly he has serious issues. What a fool as well, as you clearly have his address.


----------



## potsy (5 Feb 2015)

Gatley lass said:


> Thanks Gannymede.
> He was indeed a nasty man and waiting for me when I cycled home tonight. First of all his car stopped in front of me and then he appeared on the pavement shining a very bright light in my eyes and fliming me!!!! He was commentating on his film " this is the woman who rides in the middle of the road and causes traffic chaos!! Luckily a paasing woman came up to me and said she would act as a witness to his intimidation and he has now been reported to the police. I'm not sure if anything will happen but I am very grateful to the lady who spoke to me. He won't stop me cycling and I'll be ready if he's waiting again.


Blimey, can't believe he actually waited for you to return just so he could give you more abuse, what a tosser.

Let's hope the police do have a word, maybe worth changing your route for a few days?

I used to cycle up there quite a bit, less so these days but will keep an eye out next time I do.


----------



## donnydave (5 Feb 2015)

From another forum I often read, the best advice I can offer is to hammer frozen sausages into his lawn.


----------



## Glow worm (5 Feb 2015)

Didn't need to go in until lunchtime today lucky me - and it was superb in the sunshine. Ditched the gloves for the first time in ages. Coming home was good too, very starry evening, though I did get gritted (gritting lorry passing by at speed) not once but twice! I can confirm there is definitely salt in that stuff!


----------



## Simontm (5 Feb 2015)

Fairly cold, quiet ride home. Earlier had a van pull out blindly - parked cars - no problem for me but his rage at having to stop means...numpty count:1


----------



## Gatley lass (5 Feb 2015)

potsy said:


> Blimey, can't believe he actually waited for you to return just so he could give you more abuse, what a tosser.
> 
> Let's hope the police do have a word, maybe worth changing your route for a few days?
> 
> I used to cycle up there quite a bit, less so these days but will keep an eye out next time I do.




the police have just called and the car doesn't belong to anyone on Royale Green Road. they have asked me to try and remember which drive it reversed off and where the bloke with the camera was standing and they definitely want to have a word with him! Good to know they are willing to take action


----------



## Ganymede (6 Feb 2015)

Gatley lass said:


> the police have just called and the car doesn't belong to anyone on Royale Green Road. they have asked me to try and remember which drive it reversed off and where the bloke with the camera was standing and they definitely want to have a word with him! Good to know they are willing to take action


Good! And good work. 

Nice commute for me today - came home by the light of the moon arriving at 11.40pm. Less cold than I had feared - there's no frost tonight.


----------



## Simontm (6 Feb 2015)

End of the week ride that's for sure - no legs so just had to keep pumping! 

Numpty count: 4. And all for the same thing. Two cars didn't stop at give ways on those pinch point single lane traffic calmers as I neared the right of way and two more actually went through as I was in the pinch!!! 

This is one of them:


----------



## Gains84 (6 Feb 2015)

Off on ice again, 2 weeks after the last time - the scab was just coming off too! doh. Gets a bit boring refreshing road rash after a while but at least its the weekend and another day closer to summer as someone said above!


----------



## 400bhp (6 Feb 2015)

-6 deg at 7am this morning with the windchill. I'm looking at the temp and it's predicted to be about zero with windchill at 5pm. A 6 deg swing. My gore windproof softsheel is too bl00dy warm for 0 deg. Sweaty ride home then - gah


----------



## fossyant (6 Feb 2015)

Gatley lass said:


> Thanks Gannymede.
> He was indeed a nasty man and waiting for me when I cycled home tonight. First of all his car stopped in front of me and then he appeared on the pavement shining a very bright light in my eyes and fliming me!!!! He was commentating on his film " this is the woman who rides in the middle of the road and causes traffic chaos!! Luckily a paasing woman came up to me and said she would act as a witness to his intimidation and he has now been reported to the police. I'm not sure if anything will happen but I am very grateful to the lady who spoke to me. He won't stop me cycling and I'll be ready if he's waiting again.



Blimey.

I used to use that road daily, but I've changed my route for a little less traffic (although Royal Green Rd is OK). Did you get his reg ? I assume you did if reported. I ride in the middle of the road, but usually outrun the cars on there due to the speed humps.


----------



## fossyant (6 Feb 2015)

Lovely commute this morning. Sharp frost meant the off road parts were frozen solid and fast, rather than mudplugging. I havent washed the bike all week. Yay.


----------



## Ciar (6 Feb 2015)

It's been lovely riding into work, just crap heading back home as it's been headwind tastic 3 out of my 4 commutes so far, expect it will be the same this evening, as the wind has been very strong in the wharf all day.


----------



## Gatley lass (6 Feb 2015)

fossyant said:


> Blimey.
> 
> I used to use that road daily, but I've changed my route for a little less traffic (although Royal Green Rd is OK). Did you get his reg ? I assume you did if reported. I ride in the middle of the road, but usually outrun the cars on there due to the speed humps.




Hi fossyant. I thought I had his number but the police haven't found him yet. Which way do you go to avoid Royal green Road. the roadhumps and parked cars are a nuisance but I do enjoy saying hello to the lollipop man in the morning!


----------



## fossyant (6 Feb 2015)

Gatley lass said:


> Hi fossyant. I thought I had his number but the police haven't found him yet. Which way do you go to avoid Royal green Road. the roadhumps and parked cars are a nuisance but I do enjoy saying hello to the lollipop man in the morning!


Say hello to the lollypop man for me. I go completely the opposite route now. I used to loop West from South Manchester into the city and now it's East into the city.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (6 Feb 2015)

No commute for me today as I'm working from home, but I did nip out for a quick 35 miler to give myself a break from the joys of putting a presentation together. What a lovely day too! Was a little strange riding without the usual commuting stuff jammed in my pockets, without overshoes, without lights, without a buff! Bootiful.


----------



## Gatley lass (6 Feb 2015)

fossyant said:


> Say hello to the lollypop man for me. I go completely the opposite route now. I used to loop West from South Manchester into the city and now it's East into the city.


Will do


----------



## hennbell (6 Feb 2015)

Very cold and windy on the way too work. Looking forward to the ride home.


----------



## clf (6 Feb 2015)

Sunny, relatively warm and calm, but more importantly the sun doesn't set until 1 minute past five  Daylight when I'm leaving work at last! Need to start thinking about more pleasurable routes home soon.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Feb 2015)

Strong wind straight off the North Sea this morning - struggling to do double figure MPH downhill while pushing hard on the way in. Contrast that with 20+ MPH uphill without trying on the way home on the same section.


----------



## Simontm (6 Feb 2015)

Fast pace back for the rugby but numpty count:1 Was on the Kingston/Cambridge rd and there wee some parked cars in the bus lane so I signalled, looked the pulled out. This idiotic woman decided to 'overtake' I. A very slow manoeuvre which resulted in me looking at her as she started pulling back in to avoid oncoming traffic. Put my arm up, as in "what are you doing." And she started effing and blinding


----------



## Drago (6 Feb 2015)

Didn't do bad riding in this morning at 5am, though it was bloody icy. Found it hard going on the way home, but it was a long day at the end of a long week so it's only natural I'll wane a bit.

Saw a nuclear bomb being delivered on a low loader, though I've been told its part of a wind turbine. I like to think I know better.


----------



## potsy (6 Feb 2015)

Gatley lass said:


> Hi fossyant. I thought I had his number but the police haven't found him yet. Which way do you go to avoid Royal green Road. the roadhumps and parked cars are a nuisance but I do enjoy saying hello to the lollipop man in the morning!


Maybe try Longley lane, either to the end or cut through one of the one way streets as you get closer to Palatine?


----------



## paul04 (8 Feb 2015)

Another good week commuting to work, no rain  Just a little chilly 1st thing in the morning.

Front wheel needed a little adjustment, as there was a little play in the bearings.

On Saturday finished work early, so thought I would go the long way home, got about 6 miles, then remembered I had left something at work, so cycled the 6 miles back to work, then still went the longish way home, 

Also I have a garmin 200. and some one has set up a segment near home, so trying to beat it, but as a little challenge, only beat it on the hybrid bike.
to start with I was 12 seconds off the time, got it down to 4 seconds now.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (9 Feb 2015)

Here comes the sun!


----------



## Simontm (9 Feb 2015)

Not that fast a ride in surprisingly since traffic was light. Got a really annoying squeak on the back wheel, think it's the guard but further investigation needed. 

Numpty count: 1 But two incidences. Driver decides that she needs to be that extra yard ahead so overtakes me with no room at all, so I had to brake. Pass her at the junction lights, then she does the same thing on the other side - this time with an oncoming car that she cuts up!


----------



## Gains84 (9 Feb 2015)

Nice to be back on the road bike today and good traffic wise too. Had a mechanical with the FD not shifting so had a spinning session into work, apparently some kind of shrubbery had got up into the internal routed cable and mud into the grove part causing too much friction to budge it, all dug out now and looking good for the way home!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (9 Feb 2015)

My alarm goes off this morning @ 04:30, I hit snooze twice and finally get up @ 05:05. Normal morning routine stuff, check the weather, stuff myself with hoards of food. I'm just about kitted up and it's 05:50, almost ready to leave for some extra miles, then Mrs MBE walks in the kitchen. Now that's really strange as she is never up at this time. She starts warbling on about some meeting she has as she's making a coffee... and then I wake up! Totally surreal moment as I realise I've been dreaming my morning! Look at the clock, 05:45, oh s*** it, I wanted to leave at 05:50...


----------



## confusedcyclist (9 Feb 2015)

First day in on the road bike since all the snowy stuff , I was so pleased not to be on the winter hack I gave it some real beans and was the first to the bike shed and shower.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Feb 2015)

Still on the ice bike, I might go home at dinner time and swap it for the commuter as it is lovely out there now.


----------



## Gatley lass (9 Feb 2015)

potsy said:


> Maybe try Longley lane, either to the end or cut through one of the one way streets as you get closer to Palatine?


Hi Potsy, I haven't had any more problems ( thank goodness) but I'll think about chaging routes if I have to


----------



## Biscuit (9 Feb 2015)

Brisk and sunny ride in today! Looks like it could be holding up all week too. Makes up for last week eh? Little bit of mist in Linton but otherwise a clear dry run.


----------



## fossyant (9 Feb 2015)

The fixed came out again. Who the hell put concrete tyres on it.  No plush ride but it's much faster.

Tropical out.


----------



## glenn forger (9 Feb 2015)

It's not exactly warm but it's milder, the snood came off after a mile. Spring is round the corner.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (9 Feb 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Still on the ice bike, I might go home at dinner time and swap it for the commuter as it is lovely out there now that is a great excuse for extra miles....



FTFY


----------



## Origamist (9 Feb 2015)

The ice bike was banished this morning and back on the trusty commuter. 2 to 3C and a gentle cross/headwind. Average speed 3mph quicker...

Unusually, I came across a quick commuter (guards and a rack bag) nr Knutsford. This chap was in the drops going at a fair lick. I closed on him slowly for the next mile and passed coming down the slope after the gates at Tatton Park. He jumped on my wheel and I towed up him to Ashley, as I waited to turn left behind traffic, he hopped onto the pavement and said "I've never had to tuck in before". By the time I pulled out, he had 50-60 metres on me. I decided not to chase as my heart rate was higher than I Iike and the gap remained pretty constant. We continued along Ashley Road for another mile, but he turned off on South Downs Road, Hale... Good to have somebody keeping you honest.


----------



## clf (9 Feb 2015)

A positively balmy 5 degrees this morning, an extra 4 miles done as I'd forgotten my trousers and had to go home for them.


----------



## Biscuit (9 Feb 2015)

fossyant said:


> The fixed came out again. Who the hell put concrete tyres on it.  No plush ride but it's much faster.
> 
> Tropical out.



I'm thinking fixed later in the week too. I should prob fit a brake to it first though.


----------



## hennbell (9 Feb 2015)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdVT0mhYMxU


A normal ride home with a not so normal occurence.


----------



## summerdays (9 Feb 2015)

Stepped out this morning expecting it to be warmer than recently (well right side of 0), and almost fell over so time to quickly change plans! One on the studded tyres it was ok, but several times when I put my foot down I could feel it slippery underfoot! Beautiful light though with a mixture of clear skies and fog in places.

Return journey, was warm and felt like spring! (Ok slight exaggeration but not bad in the sun!). Drivers generally well behaved, puppies on the other hand very naughty. Rode through the park and a brand new inquisitive puppy was off the lead and determined to go under my bike, the pedal etc!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (9 Feb 2015)

Crikey I had the old girl on the big ring tonight! Felt like old times doing 20 mph!!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Feb 2015)

I never switched the bikes at dinner time as I went to the chemist to get some lemsip as I felt crap again this morning at work. Must have worked as I flew home tonight, even gave a roadie a good scalping


----------



## palinurus (9 Feb 2015)

When I left work it was daylight and it seemed like it only took 10 minutes to ride home, it was still pretty light when I put my bike away.

SPRING IS ICUMEN IN MOFOS


----------



## summerdays (9 Feb 2015)

I forgot the one notable loon from this morning, I think it said Artisan on the van, but I was looking at the window. The driver had obviously thought about the passenger, as he had cleared two square holes (about 1 ft square), one for the driver and one for the passenger!! Just wish I'd had time to take a photo, which would then have been submitted to A&S police for them to do something about!


----------



## fossyant (9 Feb 2015)

Fingers crossed for a dry but frost free week. brisk ride home, quite a few folk who can't control dogs on the Fallowfield Loop, but hey ho, just slowed down and said "no problem" as they were calling their dogs stupid .


----------



## HLaB (9 Feb 2015)

Beautiful weather for the commute's but that's about it ;-)


----------



## Simontm (9 Feb 2015)

Nice misty night home, tho I overheated!! 
Numpty count: 1 and absolutely amazing one. I was waiting to turn right in the ADZ at the lights and this hybrid suddenly appeared on my left cut in front of me and sat there. Have never seen that blatant a q jump before - wvm behind me wasn't amused by her, but seemed amused by my WTF reaction


----------



## Gez73 (10 Feb 2015)

Nice dry and fairly mild ride in today. Thinking of swapping back to the Marathon plus again and putting the studs away. Would be nice to not have the 'Rice Crispie' soundtrack on my commute. Gez


----------



## DWiggy (10 Feb 2015)

Ride home yesterday was great, I was stopped at a set of lights turning right with a lorry in the lane to my left, and had a cheery little chat with the driver, he complimented me on my speed and asked if I was knackered...nice chap!
Ride in was nice to, we suppose to be slow relaxed ride in but seeing as it was a little warmer than it has been I couldn't help myself 

.....and spring is just around the corner...phew!


----------



## Simontm (10 Feb 2015)

Not a bad ride in. Still have an annoying squeak that I can't isolate - it's either brake or the mudguard attm. 
Numpty count: 2 A beemer decided to overtake me at a pinch point on the Portsmouth Rd and...er... me. Coming up to a pinch point - my give way - I completely misjudged my speed. Fortunately stopped before the entrance and got a well deserved beep from the driver


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (10 Feb 2015)

Foggy....


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (10 Feb 2015)

Ok commute this morning, nothing much to right home about, other than my rear derailleur has lost it's motion around the spindle attaching to the dropout. It's arm moves ok and I can get all gears (bit of a bad clucking spund when on the 12T sprocket) but only the body is moving in and out, it's not twisting whilst doing this. Looking at it, I don't think I'd get the rear wheel out should the fairy visit. I'll probably try and get it through the week and tackle at the weekend, I don't really fancy stripping it apart tonight not knowing what the fix entails, then scuppering tomorrow's action.


----------



## MisterStan (10 Feb 2015)

Foggy and cold with it. I seem to be suffering more at the moment than at any other time this winter... I have managed to put a little weight on too, so hoped this would help!


----------



## uclown2002 (10 Feb 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Ok commute this morning, nothing much to right home about, other than my rear derailleur has lost it's motion around the spindle attaching to the dropout. It's arm moves ok and I can get all gears (bit of a bad clucking spund when on the 12T sprocket) but only the body is moving in and out, it's not twisting whilst doing this. Looking at it, I don't think I'd get the rear wheel out should the fairy visit. I'll probably try and get it through the week and tackle at the weekend, I don't really fancy stripping it apart tonight not knowing what the fix entails, then scuppering tomorrow's action.



I had exactly the same thing with my RD yesterday, although it's not that old and bike is kept relatively clean. Seems spring is not working properly. Fortunately I had spare RD so fitted that one and shifting is good again.


----------



## Origamist (10 Feb 2015)

1-2C, this morning and the roads are drying out nicely - apart from a mucky sludge near the road edge...

I'm hoping I was cycling into a cross/head wind this morning, otherwise it's going to be tough on the way home. Either way, the fact that I could not tell, does not bode well!

Woke up this morning with a purplish discolourisation under my right eye - no idea what's that's about (I wish I had an exciting fight story to regale you with, but unless my other half is attacking me in the night, I'm thinking it's a symptom of something else). I'm also wondering if it is related to my nasty nosebleed...Naturally, I won't go to the doctor, but I shall self-diagnose using Google...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Feb 2015)

Got about 4 miles into the ride and decided to go home and switch the ice bike to the commuter. despite having to move stuff from one bike to the other, I still got to work 10 minutes quicker than if I had stayed on the ice bike


----------



## Ganymede (10 Feb 2015)

Origamist said:


> Naturally, I won't go to the doctor, but I shall self-diagnose using Google...



Now then, young Origamist, I hope you're joking there... *wags finger nannyishly-but-seriously*


----------



## summerdays (10 Feb 2015)

Ride in was ok if cold and grey, the only thing of note was that someone (obviously with 2 cars but only a one car sized drive, decided to park it side on in the road as if it was a smart car. But it wasn't so no pedestrians (near a school so lots of children), could pass without walking in a main road with lots of traffic including mum's with buggies and tots on scooters!.


----------



## Ganymede (10 Feb 2015)

summerdays said:


> Ride in was ok if cold and grey, the only thing of note was that someone (obviously with 2 cars but only a one car sized drive, decided to park it side on in the road as if it was a smart car. But it wasn't so no pedestrians (near a school so lots of children), could pass without walking in a main road with lots of traffic including mum's with buggies and tots on scooters!.


Nobber!

I did my domestic commute today - very pleasant and uneventful except for an encounter with poor cycle parking at the village hall (see my "dismal bike rack" thread).


----------



## fossyant (10 Feb 2015)

Origamist said:


> 1-2C, this morning and the roads are drying out nicely - apart from a mucky sludge near the road edge...
> 
> I'm hoping I was cycling into a cross/head wind this morning, otherwise it's going to be tough on the way home. Either way, the fact that I could not tell, does not bode well!
> 
> Woke up this morning with a purplish discolourisation under my right eye - no idea what's that's about (I wish I had an exciting fight story to regale you with, but unless my other half is attacking me in the night, I'm thinking it's a symptom of something else). I'm also wondering if it is related to my nasty nosebleed...Naturally, I won't go to the doctor, but I shall self-diagnose using Google...



I've Googled. Sorry mate, you'll wake as a zombie tomorrow.


----------



## Simontm (10 Feb 2015)

Had to work a bit later as am out of the office tomorrow and Thursday and boy that was an eye opener  A bit more aggressive, a bit more inattentive, a bit more idiotic, wow!
Numpty count:3 wvm decides to accelerate right at me when there's nowhere for. me to go and misses me by a whisker. 

2- A lady pulls out of side road onto main as I am about to turn into her road and she pulls right across me -does apologise tho. 

3rd numpty - was, err, me again. Some bloke drove right up my arse and as he passes, he shouts something to me. Already feeling murderous to drivers so far and so near to home, I flip him the bird. Minutes later I get home I realise he said my back light wasn't any good - new batteries time as it's down to one bar. Oops, sorry fella


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (10 Feb 2015)

I am beginning to think I am solar powered. I seem to go faster when it's daylight and then slow down as it gets darker!


----------



## zaza123 (10 Feb 2015)

It has been mostly dry on my commutes the last week so my confidence in traction has grown (Croix de Fer on 28mm Tourguards), but there was a bit of moisture in the air which left a film on the road. Turning off the main road into a side street on smooth tarmac going at a bit of a lick I felt the back slide out. Scary but exhilarating when I realised I had stayed on and was still on the tarmac between the pavements. 
I slowed down a bit on the corners after that needless to say. I'm pretty new to this cycling lark (last Autumn was the first time I had been on a bike for 25-30 years) and had never experienced rear end drift before.


----------



## Hacienda71 (10 Feb 2015)

Had a bizzare encounter with a kestrel and a mouse on Pexhill Road. Mouse got away kestrel chased escaping mouse into path of cyclist on drops not hanging around. No collision but I suspect mouse is no longer of this world.


----------



## MisterStan (10 Feb 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I am beginning to think I am solar powered. I seem to go faster when it's daylight and then slow down as it gets darker!


Still caught you!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (10 Feb 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Still caught you!



LOL!

I did try though! but it was inevitable!!


----------



## HLaB (10 Feb 2015)

A bit different for the commute today, freezing fog first thing and grey tonight and the wind is getting up again (at least it was dry). Last Friday's contrasting commute has finally uploaded. 

View: http://youtu.be/mJvM2XHHohM?list=UUMkVidrNbLVxmrMOyP5uL7A


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (11 Feb 2015)

An enjoyable 30 miler this morning. Chilly but not cold, a draught but not breezy, damp but no rain. Reckon it's about time for a new battery in the Garmin. Left the house yesterday morning on 43% power, it went to 0% about 1 1/2 miles from home. 43% to cover 50 miles, that's no good. With the increase in daily miles about ready to start I can't be doing with charging it everyday with the possibility of it switching off.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (11 Feb 2015)

If I did Strava or any of that gubbins, my name would be on every segment into Manchester. Late getting out and just got to the train in time. My legs were going faster than a nunnery spin dryer.


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2015)

Watch the road surfaces folks. They are greasy.

Bumped into one of my regulars this morning. Turned out he'd just crashed on a corner. Back end went. Tell tale black scuffs on his face. Van driver had stopped and given him a towel. 

We joked about gaffa tape and cable ties and don't tell the missus. At a set of lights he turned and said is this ok. Me, erm think you will be going to A&E. Two deep gashes to his chin and cuts on his cheek. Wait till your colleagues see you !

Carried on together for a while till I turned off.


----------



## zaza123 (11 Feb 2015)

fossyant said:


> Watch the road surfaces folks. They are greasy.
> 
> Bumped into one of my regulars this morning. Turned out he'd just crashed on a corner. Back end went. Tell tale black scuffs on his face. Van driver had stopped and given him a towel.
> 
> ...



Poor bugger. I can empathise after my near miss last night. It's scary when it happens with no warning. Smooth but dirty tarmac and a thin film of moisture.


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 Feb 2015)

fossyant said:


> Watch the road surfaces folks. They are greasy.
> 
> Bumped into one of my regulars this morning. Turned out he'd just crashed on a corner. Back end went. Tell tale black scuffs on his face. Van driver had stopped and given him a towel.
> 
> ...


I had the back end step out on me at speed today. Thought I had a rear puncture but the tyre is at full pressure. Roads are covered in slippery crap.


----------



## MichaelO (11 Feb 2015)

Up early this morning, so took in a loop of Box Hill on the way to work - upped the commute from 19 to 35 miles. Very pleasant.


----------



## MisterStan (11 Feb 2015)

Milder today which was nice, but isn't it grey and gloomy out.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Feb 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Milder today which was nice, but isn't it grey and gloomy out.




London is greyer then a grey thing from the grey planet grey.


----------



## Ciar (11 Feb 2015)

Not much excitement but i can verify slippery road surfaces, Monday evening ride home took a proper stack and ate some tarmac, bit sore and grazed so took Tuesday as my rest day, back on the bike today and it was a very nice ride in, seems the weather is a bit more enjoyable.


----------



## Exile (11 Feb 2015)

Morning commute cut short by a rather nasty puncture. Piece of scrap about 2 inches long in the rear tyre. Not even the Marathon+ could stop that. Just one of those things.







Pushed the bike home then made my way sheepishly to work via public transport. Sort of works in my favour really as I'm meeting the OH and a friend in Manchester after work and wasn't too keen on locking the bike in the city centre after dark.


----------



## jagman.2003 (11 Feb 2015)

First commute of 2015 today. Bit of a shock to the system.
Full gear & hilly route, not my fastest average. But the next time.....


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (11 Feb 2015)

Great ride in, pumped the tyres up last night, makes a world of difference, plus finally fixed the creaking noise, which had made the bike sound like Dracula's coffin. On Monday it was so loud, people on the street would look to see who it was!
Got to love WD-40!!


----------



## MisterStan (11 Feb 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> plus finally fixed the creaking noise,


What was it?


----------



## Simontm (11 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> London is greyer then a grey thing from the grey planet grey.


Depends what height you're at Ian


----------



## ianrauk (11 Feb 2015)

Simontm said:


> Depends what height you're at Ian
> 
> View attachment 79529




Sea Level....grey..grey.. grey.. and more grey


----------



## ClaireSaud (11 Feb 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> I had the back end step out on me at speed today. Thought I had a rear puncture but the tyre is at full pressure. Roads are covered in slippery crap.


 I also had this last night on a level crossing. Scared the life out of me. Will be taking it much steadier tonight


----------



## Ganymede (11 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Sea Level....grey..grey.. grey.. and more grey
> View attachment 79531


And how many shades of grey would you say that was.....?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (11 Feb 2015)

MisterStan said:


> What was it?



Well I came to a slow stop and used the rear brake and it creaked like mad, that was the clue, cause normally as I slowed down it became silent.
So when I got home, I just squirted a small bit of WD-40 where the spokes touched each other on the rear wheel, and that was it. So as the wheel bends and flexed there were obviously rubbing.

Back to being silent! phew, I was beginning to think the frame was cracked!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (11 Feb 2015)

Great ride home. For the first time in months I seemed to have put a bit of effort in rather than just cruise, like a lazy sod.
At home at 3 mins past 6, so very pleased.


----------



## howdenbiker (11 Feb 2015)

I went to work at mid day and the roads were dry so I got the Raleigh Dyna-Tech out for a spin, did 28 mile round trip without incident. The picture was taken when I took ownership in November, it has a new saddle and seat post plus tyres now.


----------



## Stephen C (11 Feb 2015)

Less than ideal ride home, whilst enjoying the closed road (but not closed to cyclists) through Grantchester I was enjoying the corners a bit too much, dabbed the brakes and before I knew it, I was flat out on the floor. Thank you to the nice people that stopped to make sure I was on, I just have a nice bruise on my hip and a few grazes, and yes the bike is fine!

It's funny, the thing that annoyed me most was the fact that it was completely my own fault, and in the process managed to ruin what would've been a really good ride home, no wind, no rain, not too cold and the bike was running really well!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (12 Feb 2015)

Truly lovely ride in.
Summer is coming for sure!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (12 Feb 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Truly lovely ride in.
> Summer is coming for sure!





kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Truly lovely ride in.
> Summer is coming for sure!


Inevitably, but, lets not miss Spring out or it will be Autumn again before we know it.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (12 Feb 2015)

Tired legs this morning on a ride in conditions that were stiller than a still thing from planet still. Amazing lack of air movement meant there are no weather excuses available for a lower than average pace. I should of extended further but for once I took the sensible approach and gave the legs a little respite.


----------



## summerdays (12 Feb 2015)

Ok I have a cold so brain isn't functioning properly. Today I set off and look down at my legs, there is supposed to be two layers: thin bamboo layer, and leggings on top. Looks wrong, oops I only have the thin bamboo layer! And I'm going to have to stay lik this all day!


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Feb 2015)

Getting up a little earlier at the moment (as my son is getting up early to do a paper round) means that I can take the 12 mile route into work, riding up to the interestingly named village of Itchington and then trundling back down the A38.

This morning I overtook two ostensibly slower riders, one on a hybrid with panniers and the other in hi-vis on a blue framed road bike.

I think it was the latter rider who accepted the "challenge" of being overtaken, and stayed on my tail all the way to the Aztec West roundabout, so I will be intrigued to see the Strava data later on.

Got used to being the only bike on the road in the winter time, perhaps its the earlier starts that mean there are more riders about.


----------



## Origamist (12 Feb 2015)

0C and a tailwind. Made good progress.

Dealt with an awkward situation this morning. Pulled out of the recessed junction at Tatton Park - a car was coming on my left at speed, but I could still make the gap comfortably. The problem was there was then a car coming in the opposite direction (which I could not see when I pulled out), meaning the driver coming from the left could not overtake at 60mph. This irritated him as he had to brake, so, dutifully, he gave me a beep (my first "angry" beep of 2015) I instinctively and rather perfunctorily raised my arm in the air, he waited behind me for 5 secs, passed me wide and I then carried on my way. Probably not my finest hour - I’ll tackle that junction a little more gingerly in future.

Other than that, a nice day to be on the bike…


----------



## 400bhp (12 Feb 2015)

fossyant said:


> Watch the road surfaces folks. They are greasy.



Thanks for the advice. I didn't listen...

Went my old way to work this morning. Through Ashley and onto Mill Lane. It's a way I haven't used for 6 months as, guess what, it gets a bit slippy in parts. So, this morning, I came off at the bottom of the descent on Mill Lane - gah.

Probably doing 30 odd down the hill, braked to scrub off speed for the corner, then felt the rear fishtail. I stayed in a straight line but was approaching the kerb so it was either plough into the kerb where there was 100% chance of fall or try and steer out of it. I chose the latter and bam, down.

Knocked the stuffing me and thankfully the driver behind me missed running over my stationary bike in the middle of the road. He stopped to see if I was OK which was nice. I think I got off pretty lightly - cuts and bruises on right knee, elbow and shoulder and some small cuts on left hand. There's a hole in my Aldi longs at the knee so they will be going in the bin when I get home. Annoyingly there's a tear in the storm cover on my Northwave shoes where the fastening must have pierced through - a bit of gaffer tape will have to suffice and they can probably live on. The bike is fine and lives on.

Fortunately at the moment I'm showering at the local gym so I raided their first aid box for plasters and antiseptic wipes.

The Strava segment for that part of Mill Lane is called "Mill Lane Death Corner"...can't think why....

Could have been much worse. Suspect it will dent my confidence for the next few days - hey ho. I'm still here.


----------



## Origamist (12 Feb 2015)

@400bhp was it the last right hander before you get to the buildings - that corner is tighter than it appears, particularly when you've picked up speed - if it was greasy you would not have stood a chance. The dark, salty, gritty snow melt gunk is like a diesel on a bend (there's been no rain of late to flush it away).

Glad it was not more serious (and good that the driver stopped and avoided the bike!). Hope you're not too achey/sore tomorrow. Maybe a rest day?


----------



## 400bhp (12 Feb 2015)

Origamist said:


> @400bhp was it the last right hander before you get to the buildings - that corner is tighter than it appears, particularly when you've picked up speed - if it was greasy you would not have stood a chance. The dark, salty, gritty snow melt is like a diesel on a bend.
> 
> Glad it was not more serious (and good that the driver stopped and avoided the bike!). Hope you're not too achey/sore tomorrow. Maybe a rest day?



That's the one. There's a track that comes right out on the corner and there's mud dumped on the road because of it

Rest day - nah. If i dont jump straight back on the bike i will lose some confidence. I'll just plough on.

I'd not fallen off for quite a while so it was about time...


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 Feb 2015)

Origamist said:


> @400bhp was it the last right hander before you get to the buildings - that corner is tighter than it appears, particularly when you've picked up speed - if it was greasy you would not have stood a chance. The dark, salty, gritty snow melt gunk is like a diesel on a bend (there's been no rain of late to flush it away).
> 
> Glad it was not more serious (and good that the driver stopped and avoided the bike!). Hope you're not too achey/sore tomorrow. Maybe a rest day?


That is a nightmare corner. Always scares the crap out of me. Bad surface tight corner at the bottom of a steep hill.

GWS @400bhp


----------



## 400bhp (12 Feb 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> That is a nightmare corner. Always scares the crap out of me. Bad surface tight corner at the bottom of a steep hill.
> 
> GWS @400bhp



To be fair fella, it was a schoolboy error. I shouldn't be venturing out down there in February when we had snow the week before and there's been no rain.

Lesson hopefully learnt.


----------



## fossyant (12 Feb 2015)

400bhp said:


> To be fair fella, it was a schoolboy error. I shouldn't be venturing out down there in February when we had snow the week before and there's been no rain.
> 
> Lesson hopefully learnt.



Òch. GWS. 

PS needle and thread will repair the odd hole in your kit.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (12 Feb 2015)

At my door at 6 pm. So that's 50 mins door to door.
I am beginning to think I must be ill !


----------



## fossyant (12 Feb 2015)

Skud has crashed on a roundabout today. It's slippy out there. He crashed last week too.


----------



## 400bhp (12 Feb 2015)

Oh bum. Hope he's OK


----------



## 400bhp (12 Feb 2015)

Survived on the way home. Bizarrely my legs felt good.


----------



## potsy (12 Feb 2015)

fossyant said:


> Skud has crashed on a roundabout today. It's slippy out there. He crashed last week too.





400bhp said:


> Oh bum. Hope he's OK



Sounds like a few of you are having a tricky time at the minute, almost glad I'm only an occasional cycle commuter these days 

Reckon you got lucky there 400bhp, nasty place to lose it 

@skudupnorth might be on later to tell his latest tale


----------



## Simontm (12 Feb 2015)

My 'commute' involved going over the North York moors this morning. No wonder you that there northern types (no offense westies, etc etc) like hills so much...you have too. And there were a few of you out there as well!


----------



## HLaB (12 Feb 2015)

Light about sums it up. All but 20mins of my morning commute was in twilight and by the time I got to work it was broad daylight. The first half of my evening commute was in twilight and it won't be long till its in the light too. Could have done with the light at the end though when I decided to go exploring some new climbs in the dark, the climbs were ok but the descents


----------



## Ganymede (12 Feb 2015)

Lovely twilight evening ride to the station - lovely starlight ride home from the station!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (13 Feb 2015)

The BBC weather app finally got the win direction spot on. There is always a first. Unfortunately it was 15 miles of terrible head wind.


----------



## MisterStan (13 Feb 2015)

Hard work this morning. I'll be very pleased if the wind stays as it is now for the rest of the day. Or at least until i'm home!


----------



## andyfraser (13 Feb 2015)

It must be nation bad driver day today.

Number 1 was the driver of a small white van. Having turned left I stayed in the middle of the lane to avoid potholes to my left and because I was turning right at the next junction just ahead. So I shoulder check, indicate, shoulder check and move to the right of the lane. Just as I'm about to turn the small white van is right next to me to my right. I must've shouted WTF louder than I thought because he turned right then stopped.

I cycled passed and he rolled down the window and shouted something I couldn't hear. I called back that his move was dangerous. He shouted that I was in the middle of the road. I pointed out that I was turning right and indicating that that was my intension. He's now moving preventing me getting back over to the left. As cars are starting to come from the other direction I slow down and tuck in behind the van. Once the cars have passed he stopped and got out of the van. I overtook and just called out that his manoeuvre was dangerous and terrifying. He got back in his back drove passed me, not too close either so maybe he realised he'd been dangerous.

The second driver was driving a school minibus. There's a road with a couple of pedestrian islands and some potholes to my left. I get myself in the middle of the lane to avoid the potholes and prevent dangerous passes through the pinch points. It's a fast road and I can hit 20 mph on my hybrid with winter tyres.

I perform my usual shoulder check, indicate, shoulder check, manoeuvre. There's a minibus behind me but far enough away that it's safe to move out. I'm now in the middle of the lane and I'm aware that the minibus is now right behind me. Between the two islands he just goes for it, cutting me up to get back in before the second island. The white van behind him looks like he's about to go too until I held my hand out in a stay back motion. Either he decided it was too tight or noticed my signal because he dropped back a bit.

On the plus side, 2 BT OpenReach vans gave me plenty of room. That's the fourth journey in a row that an OpenReach van has done that.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> The BBC weather app finally got the win direction spot on. There is always a first. Unfortunately it was 15 miles of terrible head wind.





MisterStan said:


> Hard work this morning. I'll be very pleased if the wind stays as it is now for the rest of the day. Or at least until i'm home!



It's always the opposite to you guys so I had a nice tailwind in this morning which will leave the afternoon commute a bit of a bugger.


----------



## MisterStan (13 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> It's always the opposite to you guys so I had a nice tailwind in this morning which will leave the afternoon commute a bit of a bugger.


Oddly enough, @martinclive mentioned that you'd probably be enjoying your commute in today


----------



## fossyant (13 Feb 2015)

Great ride in. The roads are bloody slippy though. Had the back end step out a few times with normal braking. Lots of cars wheel spinning pulling onto the roads. Colleague was complaining about her new disc braked hybrid skidding. Explained it's normal but the roads are greasy at the minute.


----------



## Keith Oates (13 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> It's always the opposite to you guys so I had a nice tailwind in this morning which will leave the afternoon commute a bit of a bugger.



I was the opposite a light head wind going in the morning but a stronger tailwind coming home. I was happy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 400bhp (13 Feb 2015)

400bhp said:


> Thanks for the advice. I didn't listen...
> 
> Went my old way to work this morning. Through Ashley and onto Mill Lane. It's a way I haven't used for 6 months as, guess what, it gets a bit slippy in parts. So, this morning, I came off at the bottom of the descent on Mill Lane - gah.
> 
> ...



W..T......F is going on.....

This morning I get knocked off by a car coming from the opposite direction turning across me. It all happened in slowmotion and I could picture myself going over the bonnett. For those that know it was on Langham Rd in Bowdon (the driver was turning right into Richmond Rd).

Very very fortunately, I was tired and I had a headwind which meant (on the bit of road I was on) I was going perhaps 18mph on a downhill bit where I might hit 25 normally. So, I was able to steer left and brush the side of the front wing.

No damage done but I went bonkers. The lady pulled over and was profusely apologetic (she seemed a nice person). Thankfully no damage done to me or the bike. I asked her did she live nearby and she said yes just down the road. I did say that most accidents occur within the first 5 mins or so of setting off so she really needs to concentrate straight away.

They say bad things come in 3's...hmmmmm


----------



## MisterStan (13 Feb 2015)

400bhp said:


> W..T......F is going on.....
> 
> This morning I get knocked off by a car coming from the opposite direction turning across me. It all happened in slowmotion and I could picture myself going over the bonnett. For those that know it was on Langham Rd in Bowdon (the driver was turning right into Richmond Rd).
> 
> ...


Bad luck mate, two in two days. Glad to hear you're OK.


----------



## fossyant (13 Feb 2015)

Bloody Hell.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Feb 2015)

Just remember it is Friday the 13th (and there is another one in 4 weeks)


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2015)

sorry to hear that @400bhp 
Unfortunately sometimes shoot like that comes along all at once.


----------



## glenn forger (13 Feb 2015)

Got beeped by the car behind as I waited to turn right. My fault for forgetting my Magic Dematerialising Vanishing Spell.


----------



## Arjimlad (13 Feb 2015)

My roads to work were awfully muddy today, the early morning rain had made everything wet and sticky. I may change the route home as my bike's in a disgraceful state.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2015)

That was a horrid commute. Cold rain and blustery headwinds. Yuk. Not nice.


----------



## summerdays (13 Feb 2015)

I did get wet and the thought of the rain following me on the way home made me cycle a little bit faster despite it being Friday. I didn't bother putting waterproofs on so ended up getting wet then feeling very very cold. Warming up with a blanket and a coffee which was shown the whiskey bottle, so starting to feel better.

Managed to have 3 bad interactions with cars, all on the one road where I meet the worst driving in Bristol regularly so have come to expect the bad passes etc!


----------



## donnydave (13 Feb 2015)

wet, but who cares when there's a 20mph tail wind! Haven't cycled for over a week due to various work commitments requiring driving but it was a welcome return. Got some good use of absolute top maximum gear which sadly is only 50-11, could have used 52-11, need to buy a bigger chainring!


----------



## skudupnorth (13 Feb 2015)

Only ridden in twice this week due to having TWO nasty offs on the same roundabout, one on Monday and the other on Thursday during the recovery ride ! Both times I set off from the line and Whooooosh,I was eating tarmac  It was like crashing on black ice with no warning at all, luckily on both occasions I had great motorists around me who either slowed to see if I was fine or in one case a nurse stopped to check me out by the roadside. My Wife was fuming and has reported the offending area to the council and insisted they send a claims form for the scuffed bits on both my Hybrid and Fixie. I now have matching scuffs on both knees and a very bruised thumb  Back in the saddle for full commutes after being fed up with commuting on four wheels. Take care out there everyone,the roads a super greasy still


----------



## raleighnut (13 Feb 2015)

donnydave said:


> wet, but who cares when there's a 20mph tail wind! Haven't cycled for over a week due to various work commitments requiring driving but it was a welcome return. Got some good use of absolute top maximum gear which sadly is only 50-11, could have used 52-11, need to buy a bigger chainring!


Nice to get a good 'tromp' on innit, but my quick bike runs a 53-12 top and I don't run out of gears til 45-50 mph or so ( its got a near 'corncob' cassette on as a TT set-up that is one tooth bigger up to 8th then 2 teeth on 9&10) and that's plenty for me.


----------



## howdenbiker (13 Feb 2015)

Not a bad ride in with the wind behind me but a nightmare return, wind and rain. 55 minutes journey this morning took 65 mins on the way back. Made slightly more enjoyable as it was the first outing of my first Garmin and loaded up the results when I got back.


----------



## HLaB (13 Feb 2015)

Really strong wind pushing me to work this morning so I was expecting the worst tonight but I was delighted to find that although the wind was strong it was the kind I could easily cut through  So the only thing of note, it was 90% in the light/twilight


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Feb 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Wet and breezy for the trip home but a sense of satisfaction at conpleting another 250+ mile commuting week. Looking forward this year to smashing *400 miles over the five days*, just missed out last year, not this time round...


@MickeyBlueEyes 

I managed to do this this week, was glad that I only needed a short ride today to finish it as my legs are pretty tired. It made me realise even more how impressive Steven Abraham's quest is, he is doing it every two days.


----------



## fribbleblib (13 Feb 2015)

andyfraser said:


> It must be nation bad driver day today.
> 
> Number 1 was the driver of a small white van. Having turned left I stayed in the middle of the lane to avoid potholes to my left and because I was turning right at the next junction just ahead. So I shoulder check, indicate, shoulder check and move to the right of the lane. Just as I'm about to turn the small white van is right next to me to my right. I must've shouted WTF louder than I thought because he turned right then stopped.


 
He must have been down the south of Wiltshire this evening. How he even squeezed past me when I was right in the middle of the road between two mini roundabouts and approaching some traffic lights, I do not know.

This was the third of the three most frightening incidents I have ever had...... all this week too. 

Am now looking forwards to a half term holiday with my son. We will be having lots of bike rides together.


----------



## andyfraser (13 Feb 2015)

fribbleblib said:


> He must have been down the south of Wiltshire this evening. How he even squeezed past me when I was right in the middle of the road between two mini roundabouts and approaching some traffic lights, I do not know.
> 
> This was the third of the three most frightening incidents I have ever had...... all this week too.
> 
> Am now looking forwards to a half term holiday with my son. We will be having lots of bike rides together.


I wish I knew what went through the minds of these drivers who make the most dangerous manoeuvres.


----------



## Biscuit (13 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> It's always the opposite to you guys so I had a nice tailwind in this morning which will leave the afternoon commute a bit of a bugger.



Snap! Lovely ride in ......ride home was ...well... less fun. 

Mini driver turned right across the front of me this morning in Haverhill. Had an opportunity to stove in the wing and do a hollywood stunt roll across the bonnet, collecting the insurance payout on route. Instead I went right and round the back of em. I'm guessing the driver behind had flashed em in and the mini driver never saw me. 

Bike show tomorrow. bring it on!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (14 Feb 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @MickeyBlueEyes
> 
> I managed to do this this week, was glad that I only needed a short ride today to finish it as my legs are pretty tired. It made me realise even more how impressive Steven Abraham's quest is, he is doing it every two days.


good work chap, and yes, you are so right about Steve.


----------



## fossyant (14 Feb 2015)

Missed the rain last night as had a doctor's appointment. Early dart.


----------



## paul04 (14 Feb 2015)

Another good week commuting to work and no rain 

But Saturday morning, uphill into a headwind  very hard work, max about 10mph.

now 2 seconds off a segment I'm trying to get just using the hybrid bike, would have done it on the way home, but some silly old git driver could not see a cree T6 light on full power and me in a orange coat, he just pull out of a side road, so I had to slow down and give him a few choice words


----------



## paul04 (15 Feb 2015)

No commute today, took the panniers off the bike, and went for a little ride, had my camera with me as I wanted to take a few pictures down by the local canal path.
on the way back home I thought I would have a go at that segment I've been trying to get for a few weeks now just on the hybrid bike.

Nice and early so no cars on the road, and beat it by 1 second  and now number 1


----------



## Gez73 (16 Feb 2015)

Wet no wind but very wet! Had panniers on so no speed records broken. Gez


----------



## Simontm (16 Feb 2015)

As I went to get the bike, I looked out and thought: "Oh my God, what's that?" Once I realised it was something called the dawn, I relaxed a bit 
Smooth ride in and I think the powers that be should ban schools. No sudden pinch passing or pull outs, no blindly veering into cyclists, drivers being polite (BTW Autocorrect' just tried to change that into pillage ) considerate and giving me plenty of space - shame half-term only lasts a week.
Lights were kind, even my two bete noirs that usually keep me waiting about ten minutes quick changed today.

And who are those strange people emerging, blinking into the light and jumping onto bike-shaped objects? - ah yes, the fair-weather commuters. Hope they realise that the weather is due to be absolutely rotten this evening! 

So no numpties this morning, although there was a RLJ opposite me - completely pointless manouvre as the light changed just after he went past.

Wether positively spring-like though, as I said, due to change as the day goes on


----------



## ianrauk (16 Feb 2015)

A great commute in this morning. Nice and fast time. Why? Because it's half term and all the traffic has disappeared. 
It was a little nippy though. Got caught out with the tootsies as I was just wearing my normal commuting shoes and normal socks. Would have been better if I had put of the Spesh Defrosters.

It's looking for a very wet commute home this evening.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Feb 2015)

Saw a real live badger today - first one I've seen in the wild apart from the squished ones. Was really slow this morning, Friday legs on a Monday morning isn't a good sign for the rest of the week. At least I beat the rain, though it looks like the ice bike will be coming back out to play tomorrow.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (16 Feb 2015)

Left a couple of hours early to miss the heavy rain forecast around 06:00 am. I only had a couple of miles left to ride when it started. A pretty uneventful commute apart from 2 drivers having a row after a clash of wing mirrors on a tight bend in the lanes.


----------



## 400bhp (16 Feb 2015)

Light rain on the way in so I took the short route.

My confidence has been knocked from last weeks escapes and with the rain it was making me nervous on rh bends.

I had to replace my rear tyre a few weeks ago from a conti gp 4000s to a mavic aksium tyre I had lying around in the garage. So I have a conti up front and a mavic on the rear.

I have a niggling doubt in my head that some of the nervousness is due to the handling of the mavic. Think I will buy a set of conti 4 seasons later.


----------



## Origamist (16 Feb 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Saw a real live badger today - first one I've seen in the wild apart from the squished ones. Was really slow this morning, Friday legs on a Monday morning isn't a good sign for the rest of the week. At least I beat the rain, though it looks like the ice bike will be coming back out to play tomorrow.


 
Lies! Live badgers are like leprechauns, the stuff of fairy tales...

For the first 8 miles the rained stayed away, but for the rest of the commute it was persistent light rain, albeit with a tail wind...

Had another incident, nr Tatton Park. Although the road is pretty straight it encourages some idiots to boot it and attempt dipshit overtakes. This morning a tractor was coming in the opposite direction and whilst the first car behind wisely did not attempt an overtake, the young lad in the Peugeot (2nd behind the tractor) thought he would have a go with me coming in the opposite direction. With narrow lanes in both directions that would mean a head-on, so just as I was about to attempt to bunny hop onto the muddy verge, he aborted the overtake. My heart rate must have risen by 30bpm...


----------



## fossyant (16 Feb 2015)

Got two days off. Today has been running errands, and tidyin up the garage. Not fully done, but it's swept out and I can get at stuff.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Feb 2015)

Now it's peeing down with rain... the lovely clean bike will now be a mucky crappy bike by the time I get home...


----------



## summerdays (16 Feb 2015)

Went to pick up the bike after a service at the LBS, assuming all the rain had past, nope there was still some so wet jeans and a hoody, didn't make the most pleasant rides back, but it was nice now the brake issue was sorted!


----------



## Hacienda71 (16 Feb 2015)

400bhp said:


> Light rain on the way in so I took the short route.
> 
> My confidence has been knocked from last weeks escapes and with the rain it was making me nervous on rh bends.
> 
> ...



I noticed on Saturday that a car had totally demolished the hedge on the bend where you came off the other day so I suspect there may have been some diesel or even kerosene from a plane on the road. Certainly very slippy.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (16 Feb 2015)

Horrendous coming home. So bad I got back on the Busway despite the grit and sand problem.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Feb 2015)

Roads were wet but still a nice ride home.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Feb 2015)

Very wet. made for a tough commute home. Just had to dig deep, think of Steve Abraham out there on a 200 miler and get on with it.


----------



## 400bhp (16 Feb 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> I noticed on Saturday that a car had totally demolished the hedge on the bend where you came off the other day so I suspect there may have been some diesel or even kerosene from a plane on the road. Certainly very slippy.


Thought so. Bought some 4 seasons now. I noticed on the way home the mavic moves around a lot.


----------



## 400bhp (16 Feb 2015)

I had to be really really assertive on the way home tonight.

I was exiting the roundabout to head onto Hale Road. A car entered the roundabout on my left and tried to undertake me. I was having none of it and was shouting probably at the top of my voice - no way was I being hung out in the middle of that roundabout. 2 exits from the motorway which would easily leave me exposed.

The offending driver then sheepeshly hung back for half a mile then gave me the widest overtake ever

I passed him in the inevitable queue to the temporary traffic lights that have appeared on Hale Rd. Cock.


----------



## MisterStan (16 Feb 2015)

I cleaned my bike yesterday. It's filthy now. That makes me sad.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Feb 2015)

MisterStan said:


> I cleaned my bike yesterday. It's filthy now. That makes me sad.




You and me both bud.....oh well, it's all clean again and now ready for tomorrows commute and to get dirty YET again..


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (16 Feb 2015)

MisterStan said:


> I cleaned my bike yesterday. It's filthy now. That makes me sad.



I feel your pain mate!


----------



## skudupnorth (16 Feb 2015)

400bhp said:


> I had to be really really assertive on the way home tonight.
> 
> I was exiting the roundabout to head onto Hale Road. A car entered the roundabout on my left and tried to undertake me. I was having none of it and was shouting probably at the top of my voice - no way was I being hung out in the middle of that roundabout. 2 exits from the motorway which would easily leave me exposed.
> 
> ...


Its a rough roundabout as well, glad you won ! How are the lumps and bumps after the off ? Mine are still aching, especially my thumb


----------



## 400bhp (16 Feb 2015)

skudupnorth said:


> Its a rough roundabout as well, glad you won ! How are the lumps and bumps after the off ? Mine are still aching, especially my thumb



Thanks - surprisingly well thanks. But I'm thinking about them which means I am overly cautious at the mo when going right, as I guess I don't want to fall on them again.

How about you?


----------



## Exile (16 Feb 2015)

Back on the hybrid bike whilst the Boardman is in the middle of a brake swap. I knew the hybrid was a bit heavy, but the difference is immense. Very hard work on anything even vaguely resembling an incline, the brakes squeal like mad and no amount of tweaking at lunch could stop them, and having now got used to disc brakes, going back to rims, especially in the wet, was interesting to say the least.

It's not all bad though, I still love how the dynamo light is positioned just right, with just the right beam shape, so that I don't immediately stand out as a bicycle. It makes cars actually have to take the time to judge my speed and distance rather than just seeing a bike and pulling out. Made for a fairly uneventful commute on the whole.


----------



## Simontm (16 Feb 2015)

Wet, wet, wet...did I mention it was wet? Not too bad commute, apart from the wet 
Unfortunately, this weather brings out numpties: 3. Two close passes, whilst this idiot began to overtake me on a blind corner where I would have nowhere to go 

Ah well, hopefully tomorrow morning is like this morning


----------



## skudupnorth (16 Feb 2015)

400bhp said:


> Thanks - surprisingly well thanks. But I'm thinking about them which means I am overly cautious at the mo when going right, as I guess I don't want to fall on them again.
> 
> How about you?


I'm still watching all the roads like a hawk, the rain has helped clear some of the grease away and the roundabout I crashed on has had what looks like sand scattered over it. Keep safe out there and look forward to getting out with you sometime this year


----------



## Jenkins (16 Feb 2015)

First properly wet commute (rain rather than just damp roads) this evening on the recently purchased Whyte Sussex. Wish I'd gone to disc brakes sooner!


----------



## HLaB (16 Feb 2015)

If a picture paints a thousand words, a video paints a thousand more 
Morning


Evening


----------



## DWiggy (17 Feb 2015)

My Gators are dead, 4400miles of trouble free riding and as of yesterdays ride home i've managed to get 3 punctures in 2 rides!

Although I'm a champion of the Gatorskins I've gone for something different this time around Continental Grand Prix 4000S II, hope they are just as resilient!


----------



## Simontm (17 Feb 2015)

My Aldi overshoes are no more  They served me well until the zipper went! Boy my feet were cold this morning. 

Sigh, so it seems that the idiots only had Monday morning off with a numpty count of 3: Two WVMs close passed me while a woman tried to overtake at a pinch point. 

And if keeping an eye out for twunts wasn't enough to contend with, there was black ice everywhere past Sutton. I initially thought "hang on, it that a puncture?" but one foot on the ground was all I needed to know - lethal! Back went out three times but somehow I kicked it back into line.


----------



## MisterStan (17 Feb 2015)

Chilly, but a lovely sunny start to the day. Saw an owl again this morning down by the lakes, I have seen him most mornings for the last week or so.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (17 Feb 2015)

DWiggy said:


> Although I'm a champion of the Gatorskins I've gone for something different this time around Continental Grand Prix 4000S II, hope they are just as resilient!


They're crack on. Got over 8000 miles out of the current set on the hack and they still have life left in them yet.


----------



## Nocode (17 Feb 2015)

Lovely sunny ride into work this morning. Hadn't realised how light it's getting in the morning these days - left 06.30-ish and by the time I was 5 miles down the road into Bromley it was light.

Passed two cyclists riding together around the top of Bromley North, said "Morning" to them both and neither responded. Grumpy gits.

The A200 was lovely and quiet this morning too - must be half term *yay*


----------



## ianrauk (17 Feb 2015)

Simontm said:


> Wet, wet, wet...did I mention it was wet? Not too bad commute, apart from the wet
> Unfortunately, this weather brings out numpties: 3. Two close passes, whilst this idiot began to overtake me on a blind corner where I would have nowhere to go
> 
> Ah well, hopefully tomorrow morning is like this morning




You seem to have a higher numpty quote then most others on here.
Where are you based to get such a high quota every day?


----------



## Simontm (17 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> You seem to have a higher numpty quote then most others on here.
> Where are you based to get such a high quota every day?


Considering how many cars and vans pass me each day, I think the percentage is very small.  
The issue is probably the number of pinch points on the route and driver determination to get ahead - I work with cars and drive as part of my job so perhaps I am harsher on driver behaviour than others, but, especially when I join the A232, the driving skill levels seem to dramatically decrease - although dishonourable mention for South Lane and the inability of cars to stop at the Give Way


----------



## ianrauk (17 Feb 2015)

Simontm said:


> Considering how many cars and vans pass me each day, I think the percentage is very small.
> The issue is probably the number of pinch points on the route and driver determination to get ahead - I work with cars and drive as part of my job so perhaps I am harsher on driver behaviour than others, but, especially when I join the A232, the driving skill levels seem to dramatically decrease - although dishonourable mention for South Lane and the inability of cars to stop at the Give Way




Still haven't said where you are 
I probably have the same amount of traffic or even more my commute being in SE London. And have one road where there are 5 pinch points. I take the middle of the road at the pinch point every single time, making my intentions very clear. That way there is no way they can pass.

Edit: A232.. Croydon, Sutton?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Feb 2015)

Winter is back


----------



## Simontm (17 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Still haven't said where you are
> I probably have the same amount of traffic or even more my commute being in SE London. And have one road where there are 5 pinch points. I take the middle of the road at the pinch point every single time, making my intentions very clear. That way there is no way they can pass.
> 
> Edit: A232.. Croydon, Sutton?



Head from Surbiton area to Croydon every morn. The vast majority of the time, the West side of the A3 is fine and then South Lane with the inability to stop at Give Ways and I am not playing chicken! Worcester Park is generally fine, Sutton the same, then Westmead is iffy as it's a fast downhill with four pinch points but again generally nothing happens. Then I hit the A232 at Carshalton and driver behaviour plummets and you have to have your wits about you. Then at Waddon Marsh, it generally calms down again. Odd really.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Feb 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Winter is back


Yep......it's not over yet that's for sure. Only had a wee jog but noticed icy patches.........and now the wind has picked up and rain come on.


----------



## summerdays (17 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Still haven't said where you are
> I probably have the same amount of traffic or even more my commute being in SE London. And have one road where there are 5 pinch points. I take the middle of the road at the pinch point every single time, making my intentions very clear. That way there is no way they can pass.
> 
> Edit: A232.. Croydon, Sutton?


I do have one very short section with pinch points that I get very bad driving on a regular basis, and although I do use primary I'm a little wary given how many times I've seen them almost hit the bollard or go around the other side of it, or just manage to cut in as we arrive at the bollard. It's just the area, it's also the area where I will see lots driving without seat belts, kids not using seat belts etc, and where I like to be in the ASL at the lights as if I'm not the fraction gap between me and the car in front means they turn right across me. Normal aggressive behaviour doesn't even register there as I just expect it. Two minutes and then I'm out the other side.


----------



## 400bhp (17 Feb 2015)

DWiggy said:


> My Gators are dead, 4400miles of trouble free riding and as of yesterdays ride home i've managed to get 3 punctures in 2 rides!
> 
> Although I'm a champion of the Gatorskins I've gone for something different this time around Continental Grand Prix 4000S II, hope they are just as resilient!



The GP4000s are great tyres. I have them on my winter/wet weather bike. As mentioned upthread I had to bin the rear tyre after something managed to pierce a great big hole in tt. However, on balance, I wouldn't buy them for commuting in winter as they are not quite resilient enough for punctures/wear & tear (you'll be fine with them). I have decided to go for Continental 4 seasons instead and just ordered some.


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Feb 2015)

First dat back after my little trip to Mallorca and I go and fall off on black ice. Bit of a sore knee.
The bloke getting out of his car crapped himself, it really shook him up, nearly had to give him a hug, poor fella!


----------



## Biscuit (17 Feb 2015)

After last nights soaking,  and not quite drying out my gloves enough I froze solid on the way in this morning.  Meh!! 

Added to this in the wet conditions yesterday, I broke my journey at Haverhill (  ), to replenish my stock of GT85. One for work, one for home.  Wet feet, rubber overshoes, hurrying downstairs to make sure bike still safe outside, fell down the first set of stairs...on my arse and back.  ( There was an element of style in my demise, staff giving me marks out of 10 ) . 

And so it is this morning, that I dawdle in on the road bike this time,  so I can freewheel, as left knee is not the full quid today.  And the bag on my back is really helping the bruising. 

But hey....enough negative news.....it's sunny !!!!!  Yay!!!


----------



## L Q (17 Feb 2015)

Cant say I enjoyed this mornings ride to work, Out of the 10 miles 8 down country lanes that resembled an ice rink, took it fairly easy and although the back wheel slipped a few times I stayed upright, roll on the spring


----------



## ianrauk (17 Feb 2015)

A bit of difference in London today

Last week.. grey, grey and grey....






Today


----------



## zaza123 (17 Feb 2015)

I saw the strangest thing this morning. It was zero degrees here so a bit cold and I was coming to the top of an incline when I saw a guy pedalling up ahead but I was catching him quickly. Anyway, turns out he was on a folding bike with shorts but was pedalling with only his left leg. His right leg was dangling like a spare part, no wonder he was going slowly up the incline. As I passed I asked him if he was OK and he responded enthusiastically in the affirmative and added "I shall be glad when I can use both legs again". Bear in mind that his right leg was dangling in shorts in zero degrees. I was dumbfounded. If I see him again I shall try and get the story.


----------



## Simontm (17 Feb 2015)

Well one for @ianrauk numpty count:0 what a change, must be the added vitamin D 

Had a vigorous thank you from a UPS van I let out as I was turning in followed by an HGV letting me into the same road! Then two cars let me through a tight road   Even had a lovely tow from a Scottish dog lover (judging from the stickers on the rear). Although I couldn't go faster as she refused to overtake another cyclist


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (17 Feb 2015)

Rear bearings in my wheel are shot. 1000 miles and knackered. In fact the whole wheel since putting it on in December has been rubbish.
So ordered a new set of Mavic wheels.
When you go to work by bike , you have to have these things!!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (17 Feb 2015)

Helped a guy out today who had punctured but his spare tubes were also no good. So did him a swap of a good one from me for one his punctured one, which I fixed at lunch time.
I ended up catching him up going home, but I did not know until he thanked me again for helping him out.

That's what I love out us cyclists we all look out for each other.


----------



## hennbell (17 Feb 2015)

We got 2 foot of snow over the weekend, was off the bicycle for 3 days as everything got cleaned up.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Feb 2015)

Much better weather tonight, didn't need the lights for the first 7 miles, was still pitch black by the time I got home.


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (17 Feb 2015)

Can't say I officially commuted today as I was off work, but did manage to get a nice 14.8mile round trip done around Cambridge in the sunshine! Would of been a crime not to enjoy it, and tested out riding with toe straps... Miles better and so much more control (even if my chain did eat a lace on my boots) next on my shopping list... Proper cycling shoes!  

Could of done with you week ago Monday Kev! I had two punctures that day (one on the mrs bike that was instant flat and then on my rear fixed gear wheel a hour later) :P


----------



## Shut Up Legs (17 Feb 2015)

Thanks to my new habit of riding up a 130m long 20% grade hill just near the end of my daily commute home, I'm even more fit than usual. My legs barely notice the hills, and I weigh less than I have in about 20 years.


----------



## Exile (17 Feb 2015)

Had my first me vs pedestrian collision this evening. I was filtering up the right of a line of standing traffic, they crossing between the traffic. They stopped, then stepped out literally four feet in front of me. Luckily, something had subconsciously made me squeeze the brakes and unclip, so I'd already scrubbed speed and was travelling at little more than a brisk jog when we collided. No harm to her or me, both carried on after that most British of moments, the duelling apology "I'm so sorry" "No no, entirely my fault". Not a pleasant experience though, and knocked my filtering confidence a bit,

Funny thing is, if you'd asked me to rank where I felt most likely to hit a pedestrian, where it happened wouldn't have even made the top 10.


----------



## HLaB (17 Feb 2015)

Despite all my thermometers saying it was above zero, the country lanes were covered in ice, yet to avoid the tipper lorries heading to a local dump, I took an even smaller country lane. Probably not the best choice :-/

This evening was beautiful, mild and light however, so I headed for a wee bit of an explore. The video of the beautiful sunsetis still uploading, if I remember I'll add a link to it tomorrow to bore you some more ;-)


----------



## ianrauk (17 Feb 2015)

Exile said:


> Had my first me vs pedestrian collision this evening. I was filtering up the right of a line of standing traffic, they crossing between the traffic. They stopped, then stepped out literally four feet in front of me. Luckily, something had subconsciously made me squeeze the brakes and unclip, so I'd already scrubbed speed and was travelling at little more than a brisk jog when we collided. No harm to her or me, both carried on after that most British of moments, the duelling apology "I'm so sorry" "No no, entirely my fault". Not a pleasant experience though, and knocked my filtering confidence a bit,
> 
> Funny thing is, if you'd asked me to rank where I felt most likely to hit a pedestrian, where it happened wouldn't have even made the top 10.




It's always the unexpected.
My only ped/bike interface was a part of the road that only a moron would cross seeing as there is a proper crossing point a few yards further. Chap just walked out in front of me without looking, bang I went into him and down. Luckily the flatbed coming towards us managed to stop in time. The ped started ranting at me until the flatbed driver started having a go at the ped as he saw what happened.


----------



## MisterStan (17 Feb 2015)

Saw an owl again on the way home! It was a lovely clear evening, beautiful ride home.


----------



## 400bhp (17 Feb 2015)

MisterStan said:


> It was a lovely clear evening, beautiful ride home.



Aye, it was. My first (slightly) extended commute. Only an extra 4 or so miles but all good.


----------



## Exile (17 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> It's always the unexpected.
> My only ped/bike interface was a part of the road that only a moron would cross seeing as there is a proper crossing point a few yards further. Chap just walked out in front of me without looking, bang I went into him and down. Luckily the flatbed coming towards us managed to stop in time. The ped started ranting at me until the flatbed driver started having a go at the ped as he saw what happened.



Thankfully I was able to stay upright (as was she) but there was a split second after I saw what was happening when I thought "That's a very expensive looking Mercedes about to break my fall...". 

Where it happened there wasn't a crossing for at least a hundred metres in either direction (one of the few places on my commute where that's the case, actually), but I reserve a special kind of hatred for those people who are seeming unable to use crossings ten yards away from them. I was always brought up to use them if they were there, but then I was also taught to look both ways when crossing, not to climb pylons and that railway yards weren't for playing in. 

Sorry, went a bit "Back in my day..." there.


----------



## DWiggy (18 Feb 2015)

Worst commute ever!! ...had to drive!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (18 Feb 2015)

Caught by @MisterStan and @martinclive today!
It was a bit of a chore to be honest, bloody head wind again!


----------



## Simontm (18 Feb 2015)

Sunny, no ice rink and again fantastic behaviour from drivers - could get used to this. 
Had a lady in front of me on an MTB who had taken an extremely passive position on the left and as I saw the parked van ahead - tbh there's always a parked van there! - I took a very primary position blocking traffic behind me so that she would have room to pull out. Not aiming for sainthood just musing whether that is the dad gene kicking in again as I would do that sort of thing with my daughter once she learns to ride a bike! 

Meanwhile, the chain seems to be scraping the front derailleur so a clean up and look-see at the weekend - anyone reckon I can just bend the derailleur out the way if it is rubbing and not just gunk collected? 

Numpty count: 0


----------



## ianrauk (18 Feb 2015)

DWiggy said:


> Worst commute ever!! ...had to drive!




Let's all pray for @DWiggy for a swift recovery and is back on the bike tout de suite..


----------



## MisterStan (18 Feb 2015)

Chilly start, but a lovely sunny morning. @kevin_cambs_uk went past whilst I waited for @martinclive at Swavesey, but we soon reeled Kev in.


----------



## HLaB (18 Feb 2015)

Last nights vid 
View: http://youtu.be/Ht4ZJvGWtwo
; you need to go about 9mins 50 before it starts getting dark enough :-)

This morning commute was into a cold west wind at first, with patches of frost but twilight from the off and after 5 or 10mins no lights were actually needed. I've some beautiful shots of Belvoir Castle but they are on my camera not my phone, so I'll have to transfer them to the pc tonight :-)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Feb 2015)

HLaB said:


> Last nights vid
> View: http://youtu.be/Ht4ZJvGWtwo
> ; you need to go about 9mins 50 before it starts getting dark enough :-)
> 
> This morning commute was into a cold west wind at first, with patches of frost but twilight from the off and after 5 or 10mins no lights were actually needed. I've some beautiful shots of Belvoir Castle but they are on my camera not my phone, so I'll have to transfer them to the pc tonight :-)




Similar here, though not surprising since you ain't that for away 

Left the ice bike at home this morning, but it was quite frosty in the sticks and that wind was bloody chilly.


----------



## Panter (18 Feb 2015)

MisterStan said:


> I cleaned my bike yesterday. It's filthy now. That makes me sad.



What is this "cleaning" of which you speak?


----------



## Panter (18 Feb 2015)

Another gorgeous sunny commute in this morning. Below zero, but the roads were dry. Lovely to see the sun


----------



## MisterStan (18 Feb 2015)

Panter said:


> What is this "cleaning" of which you speak?


Clean bikes go faster. FACT.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Feb 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Clean bikes go faster. FACT.




Amen brother.


----------



## Panter (18 Feb 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Clean bikes go faster. FACT.



Ahhhh... Maybe that's where I'm going wrong then. I last gave mine a quick wipe down in September (I think,) can't even remember what colour it is.
Maybe I'll treat it to a quick wash this weekend, see if it helps.


----------



## Origamist (18 Feb 2015)

3C and a tailwind. Fastest inward journey of the year.

Roads def quieter due to half term, but road works a plenty (4 new temp traffic lights on my commute) - looks like the council is splurging its road budget before the end of the financial year...


----------



## MisterStan (18 Feb 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Clean bikes go faster. FACT.





Panter said:


> Ahhhh... Maybe that's where I'm going wrong then. I last gave mine a quick wipe down in September (I think,) can't even remember what colour it is.
> Maybe I'll treat it to a quick wash this weekend, see if it helps.



I read it on the internet, so it must be true....


----------



## ianrauk (18 Feb 2015)

Filthy road cyclists have no place on this forum or on the roads... begone you filthy beasts. Begone and clean your bikes. Not only they will look nicer, as Stan pointed out, they will be quicker too. And us cleanies wont look down at our noses at you. PAH... Peasants.


----------



## fossyant (18 Feb 2015)

Nice ride in. Not much traffic but two stupid passes. Nice and light. Only issue with daylight is on the Fallowfield Loop. The ruddy squirrels are back out playing chicken with cyclists.


----------



## Hacienda71 (18 Feb 2015)

First and possibly last commute of the week due to appointments and half term childcare duties etc. Stuck on a sneaky extra 10 miles. Should have gone much further but I suspect my secretary would not have been impressed if I didn't appear until lunch time. Might go out for a bit after work if I get half a chance.


----------



## summerdays (18 Feb 2015)

Does a commute to the allotment count on a day off. First time I've cycled in wellies and it felt weird!!! Still lovely spring sunshine and I'm really starting to notice the days getting longer now!


----------



## howdenbiker (18 Feb 2015)

As I left for the commute this morning I was heartily glad to see it was daylight, the first time I've left in daylight this year. Getting much lighter in the evenings too, I have been the only traveller on the section of trans pennine I use for three months, Monday it was like Picadilly Circus!!


----------



## donnydave (18 Feb 2015)

mmmmm nice ride in. One of my cycle-commuting colleagues remarked "its mornings like this that make you think ahh, that's why I do it!".

The way home should have been equally good but someone must have clattered their bike against mine in the bike racks at work and my rear brake was rubbing, when I got home the caliper had been shoved over and gone a bit loose. All sorted now but noticed its almost time for new pads, they were new at easter last year and hardly had any wear on them throughout summer then in the last couple of months of constant rain and grime KABLAMMO they've been munched to nothing


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Feb 2015)

Just a tad windy tonight, I bet @ianrauk had a tough ride tonight


----------



## ianrauk (18 Feb 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Just a tad windy tonight, I bet @ianrauk had a tough ride tonight




Spot on bud....hard work


----------



## Origamist (18 Feb 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Just a tad windy tonight, I bet @ianrauk had a tough ride tonight



Yeah, the N to S commuters have to suffer on the return leg!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Feb 2015)

Origamist said:


> Yeah, the N to S commuters have to suffer on the return leg!



Biggest draw back of extended commutes, if it is windy at some point I have a head wind both ways (I also get tail wind both ways as well  )


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (18 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Spot on bud....hard work


You must travel a similar direction to me, as the crow flies work is NW meaning anything from the south gives me a right pasting on the way back.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (18 Feb 2015)

First time in a while I've given the wind a stern talking too, but tonight it felt a little wrath. On one of the uphill drags it was just relentless, of course it didn't listen to the abuse I gave it and it just kept right on slapping me in the face...

Tomorrows forecast can only be described as wet.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Feb 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> You must travel a similar direction to me, as the crow flies work is NW meaning anything from the south gives me a right pasting on the way back.




South to north in the mornings and opposite in the evening.


----------



## Exile (18 Feb 2015)

Another rather eventful commute this morning, starting off with a hugely inappropriate left hook little more than 100 yards from my front door. You know it's a bad one when they've not even had chance to starting moving back in when the turn comes. If I'd been nearer the kerb rather than in the centre of the lane, or just travelling a fraction faster, I reckon I'd have been either over the bonnet or in the side of them rather than deftly swinging round the back of them.

Taking a positive from that, the commute could only get better from there really, and it did. Even though I had a MGIF (who failed) and a suicidal pigeon (who failed), it was very enjoyable, and by the time I got to work the left hook wasn't really all that important. The ride home was completely uneventful, no poor passes, not idiot drivers, it did get dark quick towards the end though.


----------



## andyfraser (18 Feb 2015)

I had an older gent decide to pretend I wasn't there. I was turning left, so was he. Instead of waiting for me to make my turn he came alongside on my right then turned left. Luckily I hadn't started turning left so waited for him to go. No harm done. I would like to know what he was thinking though.


----------



## HLaB (18 Feb 2015)

Bit of a contrast weather wise this morning was cold but bright almost straight away, tonight was mild but very windy and it got dark fast compared to last night. Oh and some idiot stuck lots of hills in at the end :') Meeting tomorrow and need to drive :-( so I thought I'd extend it tonight :-) https://www.strava.com/activities/256801819

This morning


----------



## Panter (18 Feb 2015)

All the dirt on my bike caught the wind beautifully on the way home... for a new PB!


----------



## Simontm (18 Feb 2015)

Bit windy but ok. Had some driver misjudge or didn't see/care about me so gave them a cheerful wave as I went past but didn't cause any problems so I guess numpty count:0


----------



## Jenkins (19 Feb 2015)

Possibly one of my best commuting days - bright sunshine and dry roads meant I used the Ventus and extended the trip in to 16 miles for an early afternoon start. Then this evening the conditions were still perfect for an even longer 24 mile return trip - completely cloudless skies and no moon plus unlit back roads with virtually no traffic, just the stars in clear view, and I was also lucky enough to see a meteorite.


----------



## martinclive (19 Feb 2015)

Just coming into Fen Drayton last night and had to brake a bit sharpish to avoid a fox crossing the road - he looked only mildly concerned and hung around the side of the road watching me while I freewheeled away watching him - nice!


----------



## Simontm (19 Feb 2015)

Note to self: Having a few bears beers with mates does not lend itself well to the morning commute: To quote Hothouse Flowers: My legs, they feel like lead.
Although it wasn't easier in the morning, I still managed a respectable (for me) 14mph av on sunlight empty roads - loverly

Numpty count: 0 With the sun, I could get used to this! 

edited fo ursine behaviour


----------



## MisterStan (19 Feb 2015)

On my Jack Jones this morning, seemed fairly quiet on the busway too, a fine morning for a ride, I was a tad overdressed though.... 

Tonight looks like fun - a soaking wet tailwind? The forecast for tomorrow has improved though.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (19 Feb 2015)

Right chore today , no go in me at all and windy too.


----------



## MisterStan (19 Feb 2015)

Simontm said:


> Having a few bears with mates



Did you have to go to the woods for this?


----------



## Katherine (19 Feb 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Did you have to go to the woods for this?


Did you get a big surprise?


----------



## Simontm (19 Feb 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Did you have to go to the woods for this?


Doh! 

Words is my business innit!


----------



## J1888 (19 Feb 2015)

Nice morning for it from SW London into town - daft mare in a Chelsea Tractor on her phone while approaching the humongous junction at Vauxhall...police outside MI6 and loadsa traffic on the albert embankment.


----------



## Simontm (19 Feb 2015)

Urgh, just looked out of the window...it's that drizzle rain that gets right through your clothes, I have no overshoes attm, and I leave work in an hour...dear cycling gods, could you hold of the rain until about 6.30, and a tail wind? Pretty please?


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2015)

Simontm said:


> Urgh, just looked out of the window...it's that drizzle rain that gets right through your clothes, I have no overshoes attm, and I leave work in an hour...dear cycling gods, could you hold of the rain until about 6.30, and a tail wind? Pretty please?




Yup, same here, grey, rainy and a bit blowy. Will be a bit yucky trip home.


----------



## Biscuit (19 Feb 2015)

Simontm said:


> Urgh, just looked out of the window...it's that drizzle rain that gets right through your clothes, I have no overshoes attm, and I leave work in an hour...dear cycling gods, could you hold of the rain until about 6.30, and a tail wind? Pretty please?



I'm watching the rain fall radar and hoping it will clear Cambridge before I leave.


----------



## Simontm (19 Feb 2015)

Well the gods they do mock  Just drying out after a wet wet wet ride and an occasionally headwind 

Unfortunately numpty count: 1 one of those get me in front twenty-somethings, downhill, coming to a traffic island and parked cars obviously thought it was a good place to overtake. Sensibly though she pulled back just in time  why on earth do drivers get worse when the weather's like this? 
There were two drivers who performed rash overtakes (for them, not me) and, I kid you not, pulled into their houses 10 yards further down 

Oh and my brakes have gone all spongy so after I check them out in the morning as I am not working expect tons of questions about decent disc pads, tightening etc etc


----------



## J1888 (19 Feb 2015)

Jeez Louise what a crap ride home - from town back to SW London - wind against me, crappy rain and every pothole feeling like a crater grrrr. Decent, considerate motorists by and large though.


----------



## J1888 (19 Feb 2015)

Simontm said:


> Well the gods they do mock  Just drying out after a wet wet wet ride and an occasionally headwind
> 
> Unfortunately numpty count: 1 one of those get me in front twenty-somethings, downhill, coming to a traffic island and parked cars obviously thought it was a good place to overtake. Sensibly though she pulled back just in time  why on earth do drivers get worse when the weather's like this?
> There were two drivers who performed rash overtakes (for them, not me) and, I kid you not, pulled into their houses 10 yards further down
> ...



Some daft cow did that to get into a petrol station on Tuesday morning. Totally moronic.


----------



## donnydave (19 Feb 2015)

terrible headwind this morning but amazingly it DIDN'T turn round for the way home so nice 20mph tailwind, hurrah! A nice send-off for a week off from cycling due to work travel


----------



## fossyant (19 Feb 2015)

Suffering a bit on the way home. Took it easy as the Fallowfield Loop was busy with pedestrians and dogs, and I got overtook by a girl on an MTB. What's going on.....

Seemed to be pass Fossy and left hook him night. Had about three within three miles of home. One was a bad one and I had to slam on. Shouted Oi and could hear some swearing back, so I responded with some suitably fruity language through his open drivers window.


----------



## HLaB (19 Feb 2015)

To echo who ever it was before I had my worst commute for a while, it was in the car  Think I could've stayed dry and it was nice and bright in the morning and whilst it chucked it down all day, it was patchy in the evening; at least tomorrow, I'll be back on the bike


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2015)

Yucky wet and windy commute tonight. Luckily it wasn't cold.
I met up with the leccy bike rider again tonight. At Catford there is a one way system, you can either go round it or use the contraflow bus lane. I always take the one way as when you have the lights it's just as quick as the bus lane. It's also a lot more fun if you get up some good speed. I saw leccy bike beat me to the last lights through the bus lane then zoomed ahead, so put in some effort to catch him up at the next lights, which I did. He looked surprised to see me again and said 'didn't you got through the one way?', I said yup and gave him a thumbs up. I then said to him that his job for tonight was to tow me up the hill. He replied that I didn't need a tow after seeing me climb it last week. But I tucked in behind him and let him take the 'leccy' lead. We both over took another cyclist half way up. We parted at the top of the hill. Made part of the commute a bit more fun in the crap weather.


----------



## fossyant (19 Feb 2015)

He must have a quick leccy bike ?


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (19 Feb 2015)

Wet on the way in, wet on the way home. Nay matter, still did a little extra, and tomorrow is another day, and it looks pretty fair.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Feb 2015)

Still, if somebody had told me a few years ago I'd be commuting by bike in these conditions by choice, I'd have laughed at them.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (20 Feb 2015)

Luckily Friday, bike is a right mess, rear wheel, head set bearings all knackered.
Rode home with @MisterStan yesterday, he goes too fast for me!
I just about hang on, knowing he is still just ticking along!!!


----------



## fossyant (20 Feb 2015)

Took the ice bike. Feel crap again so a slow commute. Smacked a private hire taxi's wing mirror this morning. Don't overtake a milk float on the wrong side of the road and drive at a cyclist. I won't get out of the way. He stopped half way through overtake and despite me telling him to move back over he sat in the middle of the lane on my side. He started swearing so I exchanged swearyness and twanged his mirror as I went round him.


----------



## martinclive (20 Feb 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Luckily Friday, bike is a right mess, rear wheel, head set bearings all knackered.
> Rode home with @MisterStan yesterday, he goes too fast for me!
> I just about hang on, knowing he is still just ticking along!!!


It's when you are flat out suffering and he starts to whistle nonchalantly that gets me!!!


----------



## MisterStan (20 Feb 2015)

martinclive said:


> It's when you are flat out suffering and he starts to whistle nonchalantly that gets me!!!


----------



## MisterStan (20 Feb 2015)

Was enjoying a nice lie in this morning until @martinclive called me and told me he had a puncture! I though he was golfing today so hadn't told him I was going in late... Nice cooked breakfast of croque-monsieur (we had some bechamel left after having lasagne last night) and a cup of coffee and off to the dentist. 

Ride in was great - warm enough to ditch the buff and the busway was reasonably quiet. Traffic in Cambridge quiet too. Schools are back next week.. Good average speed for the time of year too.


----------



## Hacienda71 (20 Feb 2015)

Crossed with Ian Stannard this morning.


----------



## donnydave (20 Feb 2015)

Just remembered from yesterdays commute home, I was thinking "I haven't seen John for ages" then... I saw him!


----------



## donnydave (20 Feb 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> Crossed with Ian Stannard this morning.



I do this whenever our blender is in use and have been doing for about 10 years so its become a running joke but I always laugh more because I know that my wife never watched the fast show so she just thinks it's me being brilliant and hilarious.


----------



## Biscuit (20 Feb 2015)

Jenkins said:


> Still, if somebody had told me a few years ago I'd be commuting by bike in these conditions by choice, I'd have laughed at them.



Yesterdays Ride home - 25 Miles of rain...... IN MY FACE!  At no point did 'Fun' occur during this ride.  That is all.


----------



## subaqua (20 Feb 2015)

I suppose business miles class as commute for the purpose of this forum.
I have just been past a canalside "work space " in Hackney and seen a tragic hipster wearing a Fez. jeez I must be getting old


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Feb 2015)

subaqua said:


> I suppose business miles class as commute for the purpose of this forum.
> I have just been past a canalside "work space " in Hackney and seen a tragic hipster wearing a Fez. jeez I must be getting old



Of course they do, you get double points if you extend a business mile ride as well


----------



## Biscuit (20 Feb 2015)

subaqua said:


> in Hackney and seen a tragic hipster wearing a Fez.



I would really struggle not to laugh in his face. Ha Ha....brightened up my afternoon. :-)


----------



## 2wheelsgeth (20 Feb 2015)

Biscuit said:


> I would really struggle not to laugh in his face. Ha Ha....brightened up my afternoon. :-)


 
As a resident of Hackney, I'm ashamed (*makes note to buy fez and extend beard length by 4 ft*)


----------



## martinclive (20 Feb 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Was enjoying a nice lie in this morning until @martinclive called me and told me he had a puncture!



.........I had to walk 100 yards up the road to get a signal just to disturb you too!!!!!


----------



## martinclive (20 Feb 2015)

donnydave said:


> Just remembered from yesterdays commute home, I was thinking "I haven't seen John for ages" then... I saw him!


..............shorts, balaclava and shades - hard to miss!!!!


----------



## paul04 (20 Feb 2015)

Another good week commuting to work, only downside was rain on the way to work on Thursday, and rain on the way home.

I had to repair the cree t6 battery again, another tab on the battery had come off, so soldering iron back out again to fix it.
I should get the winter out of it, then buy a new battery for the start of next winter, and keep the old one as a back up.

Need to do a little bit of maintenance on the bike, front brake blocks worn out, so will replace them this weekend.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (20 Feb 2015)

donnydave said:


> Just remembered from yesterdays commute home, I was thinking "I haven't seen John for ages" then... I saw him!



John is a Legend, always in shorts no matter what the weather!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (20 Feb 2015)

Partly sunny and mild-ish on the return journey tonight. Thought I would just put in that little bit more distance to take me over the 2000 mile mark this year. Just keeps getting better this commuting lark...


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (20 Feb 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Partly sunny and mild-ish on the return journey tonight. Thought I would just put in that little bit more distance to take me over the 2000 mile mark this year. Just keeps getting better this commuting lark...


Well done mate.


----------



## fossyant (20 Feb 2015)

Changed my 2nd dose of meds to mid afternoon. Felt fine on way home and dispatched a Giant Defy on my MTB with winter studded tyres. So working.

Got to get this sorted as my energy levels are up and down.


----------



## HLaB (20 Feb 2015)

The thermometers yet again didn't agree with the ice this morning fortunately it was a fraction warmer than the other day and it was melting and almost completely gone by the time I got to work 30 minutes later. Not muchh to say really other than it was a sluggish start buta fast ride in at the end and I passed a flowering Daffodil, so it must be Spring ;-)

This evening was unotable too, more cloudy at the start but it had started to clear at the end an hour later. On the spur of the moment I had went for a wee explore.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (21 Feb 2015)

HLaB said:


> The thermometers yet again didn't agree with the ice this morning



Thermo on your Garmin HLab? If it is, is it the same as what I'm having, below freezing temperature will display ok whilst out riding but then doesn't display properly in Garmin Connect?


----------



## HLaB (21 Feb 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Thermo on your Garmin HLab? If it is, is it the same as what I'm having, below freezing temperature will display ok whilst out riding but then doesn't display properly in Garmin Connect?



The car and the garmin. The garmin records wind chill I think but it is very slow to respond; if it been a pocket or car it tends to take 5-15 minutes to start reading right like below; interesting what you are saying though, its GC problem, I'll have to keep a better eye on the actual unit (at the mo the thermometer has been relegated to the 3rd data page)


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (21 Feb 2015)

Well spent all day re doing the bike, new wheels on, head set, brake block, chain, rear brake cable, bar tape.
Its going in next weekend for the bottom bracket too.

Its going to hurt going to work Monday and seeing it get dirty again.

I really do need a proper winter bike.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (22 Feb 2015)

HLaB said:


> The car and the garmin. The garmin records wind chill I think but it is very slow to respond; if it been a pocket or car it tends to take 5-15 minutes to start reading right like below; interesting what you are saying though, its GC problem, I'll have to keep a better eye on the actual unit (at the mo the thermometer has been relegated to the 3rd data page)
> View attachment 80409








This is what has started happening when the temp dips below freezing @HLaB. I've been keeping an eye on the unit during the commute and it displays temperatures ok, (had it down to minus 6.5 on one morning). Upload to Connect and it goes pear-shaped. Interestingly, I cannot find how to change temps from deg F to deg C when displaying on Connect. My unit shows as deg C.


----------



## HLaB (22 Feb 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> View attachment 80501
> 
> 
> This is what has started happening when the temp dips below freezing @HLaB. I've been keeping an eye on the unit during the commute and it displays temperatures ok, (had it down to minus 6.5 on one morning). Upload to Connect and it goes pear-shaped. Interestingly, I cannot find how to change temps from deg F to deg C when displaying on Connect. My unit shows as deg C.


My GC app says deg F when its obviously deg C, the web page shows the units correctly but with a similar graph. I changed my unit in the 'classic' GC, it easier they're you can select the 'Switch to Classic Temporarily' option (it one of the buttons on the left) and change it in the 'classic' options, IIRC its in the user profile.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (22 Feb 2015)

HLaB said:


> My GC app says deg F when its obviously deg C, the web page shows the units correctly but with a similar graph. I changed my unit in the 'classic' GC, it easier they're you can select the 'Switch to Classic Temporarily' option (it one of the buttons on the left) and change it in the 'classic' options, IIRC its in the user profile.


Sorted cheers


----------



## Simontm (23 Feb 2015)

What a difference a day makes, or rather a weekend... Traffic jams, must get a headers, stressed-out mums/spouses taking loved and not so loved ones to school/train station...Tell you what let's just ban the school and station run? 

Oh and the fair-weathers have returned. Keep thinking of Born on the Fourth of July as the latest bleep sits on my pedals...
" Got a bunch of farking Strava medals, but deep down you're full of shite! You never fought the winds in winter, the snows and rain. You weren't even there..." 

Interesting manoeuvre by a digger carrier that pulled in right in front of me from the other side of the road without indicating, plenty of room of me to react but seeing one of those big buggers coming towards you  Oh and Highways Agency man, try saying thank you to the humble cyclist that jumped onto the pavement so you could get your arctic up to the traffic jam 

There is an issue with my back brake, either it rubs the rotor or I have no brake. Chose resistance training! When I have time tonight or tomorrow, I'll take the back wheel off and adjust the inside pad - don't have a hex tool and it's a pita to try and reach it with just the multi-tool through the rack and wheel. 

Numpty count, surprisingly: 0


----------



## ianrauk (23 Feb 2015)

The schools are back and so is the horrendous traffic. Really nice weather though, sunny blue sky with a little chill. I totally stripped the bike down at the weekend and gave it a thorough clean. Whilst cleaning the chain I noticed that one of the links was cracked so changed the chain. It was near to .75 anyway. Which isn't bad for 5700 miles. So anyway, the bike was just purring along.. lovely.

Didn't see many other cycling commuters this morning. Perhaps the poor weekends weather has put them off.


----------



## martinclive (23 Feb 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I really do need a proper winter bike.


n+1 excellent!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (23 Feb 2015)

After the marathon 9 hours bike re build, I took the long way as I at least want to try and not have a grit filled bike.
When I took it apart, I even had grit under the top cap of the head set.... How does it get in there?
Anyway the long way, I had forgotten how good it was to steer round corners and have wheels that properly free wheeled and brakes that worked!

Luxury!


----------



## summerdays (23 Feb 2015)

Weather here.... Coming your way - hail and lots of it, ground looks snowy now!


----------



## Simontm (23 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Didn't see many other cycling commuters this morning. Perhaps the poor weekends weather has put them off.



Really? I'm usually the only one heading my way and there were three others on the route - count as a biking traffic jam on my route!


----------



## Simontm (23 Feb 2015)

summerdays said:


> Weather here.... Coming your way - hail and lots of it, ground looks snowy now!


Where's the dislike button? Joy


----------



## Panter (23 Feb 2015)

Still didn't manage to clean the bike or sort out the issues on it over the weekend.
Managed to free up the chain links this morning after Friday's drenching but the rear wheel rubbing on the disk is getting bad now, It doesn't even freewheel very well when pushing it along so I really need to sort it!


----------



## fossyant (23 Feb 2015)

Schools are back and traffic heavy. Fallowfield loop was icy in places, so a steady pace was needed as I was on 23mm tyres


----------



## clf (23 Feb 2015)

Lot's of shiny clean bikes out this morning, I'm still wearing the winter crap on my bike as a badge of honour, it's not that I'm too lazy to clean it, honest 

The cyclists who have come out of hibernation early will have been caught out by that wind this afternoon I'm sure.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (23 Feb 2015)

Got away with a dry ride home, bike still mint!

I did get of and lift the bike over the puddles of water on the Busway, which to the passers by must have been one of the strangest things they had seen, but who cares!


----------



## MisterStan (23 Feb 2015)

Hard work at times, that wind was bitterly cold too.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (23 Feb 2015)

Nice ride in this morning. Bit of a battle with the SW wind at the turn but nothing too bad. The legs felt great on the return leg, the lungs however had other ideas. It wasn't as if I was pushing it or anything, just kept getting a nudge for a few deep breaths. It may have benn that the SW that just ground me down a little.


----------



## MisterStan (23 Feb 2015)

Oh! Just noticed i've broken the 1000 mile mark for the year. All commuting miles too, I need to get out more!


----------



## Simontm (23 Feb 2015)

Windy slog home with everything deciding to squeak 

Alas, numpty count: 2 one Prius I it's devoutness pulled straight out into the main road in front of me without realising I was coming up. I waved, he waved back 

Second made me more angry. There's this S bend with a road leading off to the left of the outer bend. Ever since I was a kid, it has been lethal for left hooks as cars would overtake you then cut in to turn. So, ever since I was a kid, we've all taken a very strong primary when following the road around.

So this driver went to the other side of the road on the bend ahead to overtake me...




To turn into the side road, cutting across me.


----------



## Tankengine (23 Feb 2015)

Simontm said:


> Second made me more angry. There's this S bend with a road leading off to the left of the outer bend. Ever since I was a kid, it has been lethal for left hooks as cars would overtake you then cut in to turn. So, ever since I was a kid, we've all taken a very strong primary when following the road around.
> 
> So this driver went to the other side of the road on the bend ahead to overtake me...
> View attachment 80618
> ...




 What a dick.





Saw a cyclist today on the way home with a 'motorists stay back' hand made sign on the back of his bike  Pretty cool! Made me smile anyway.


----------



## BigAl68 (24 Feb 2015)

Well that was a first for me in over 5 years of commuting. Doing about 5mph as about to get back onto the cycle path and a massive bang as my rear tube explodes. Get off the bike, get out my puncture stuff, remove the tyre and yes there is a huge hole in the tube about the size of a 5p with jagged edges so put a new tube on start pumping and then I see the issue... the tyre wall has split with a 5 cm hole along the bead.

A bit of head scratching and then a nice aussie bloke stops and said that he has had the same and stuck something behind the hole and managed to limp along enough to get where he was going. The only thing I could find suitable was the plastic barcode that I have on my key ring from the library. Did the fix, put about 50 PSI in the rear, loosened the rear brake as there is a bulge where I made the fix and managed the last 6 miles into the office. It always amazes me how with a bit of lateral thinking how you can bodge a fix and get back on your way


----------



## DWiggy (24 Feb 2015)

61miles on my new Conti GT4000s II and I've got my first puncture!!......Aghhh!!!


----------



## MisterStan (24 Feb 2015)

Two barn owls and a heron were the highlight of my morning.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (24 Feb 2015)

Split a chain link on the way in, so in limp mode for 12 miles. Amazingly I got all the way to work with just one plate holding the link together. By the time I get. Home tonight it will be too late to go and fetch a new link or chain. Anyone know if a 10 speed chain will run on an 8 speed drivetrain? I have a spare one of these a home I could use if it would.


----------



## summerdays (24 Feb 2015)

Temperature not too bad if it wasn't for the persistent head wind! And my saddle is too low after it was serviced and my backside was really feeling it as I went up a big (ish) hill and everyone (15+ people) overtook me!


----------



## fimm (24 Feb 2015)

A tanker company with the website wemovesh.it... (nothing wrong with the driving).
That is all...


----------



## ianrauk (24 Feb 2015)

Karma is another cyclist (roadie) shoaling at a junction, creeping through the red light past the stop line. When accelerating to go, the chain comes off.

Oh how we laughed.. and one of us shouting KARMA!


----------



## BigAl68 (24 Feb 2015)

I forgot to mention I did see two badgers and a fox this morning so not all doom with the massive tyre failure


----------



## Origamist (24 Feb 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Split a chain link on the way in, so in limp mode for 12 miles. Amazingly I got all the way to work with just one plate holding the link together. By the time I get. Home tonight it will be too late to go and fetch a new link or chain. Anyone know if a 10 speed chain will run on an 8 speed drivetrain? I have a spare one of these a home I could use if it would.


 
It will fit as it's the same pitch, but when you change gear due to the wider sprocket spacing, you're going to have slippage problems.

Cold and blustery WNW wind – made it hard work this morning but only a few drips of rain when I hit Stretford. Oh, Lollypop man told me that cyclists were much better than drivers at stopping when he escorts people across the road…

Am at my heaviest for 2 years! Pinged a spoke on Saturday which is your bike’s way of saying lay off the Kit Kats and curries, fatso…

Will fit the GoPro tomorrow for old time’s sake…


----------



## Sittingduck (24 Feb 2015)

Nice little trailing breeze this morning. Summer's around the corner!


----------



## 400bhp (24 Feb 2015)

Laid up at home with the flu since Friday. Proper flu as well, really knocked me sideways. Have no energy.

I've never had flu so bad - usually it's 24 hours with me. Really annoying me now.


----------



## 400bhp (24 Feb 2015)

Origamist said:


> Oh, Lollypop man told me that cyclists were much better than drivers at stopping when he escorts people across the road…
> 
> …



This wasn't the lollipop man in Timperley at the corner of Shaftsbury Avenue was it? He got punched by a driver a couple of weeks ago and hit by another driver's wing mirror too. He was in the local paper about 3 weeks in a row.


----------



## Origamist (24 Feb 2015)

400bhp said:


> This wasn't the lollipop man in Timperley at the corner of Shaftsbury Avenue was it? He got punched by a driver a couple of weeks ago and hit by another driver's wing mirror too. He was in the local paper about 3 weeks in a row.


 
No, Hope Road.

I have not seen the lollipop man on Shaftesbury Av. - I come down Thorley Lane and turn right onto Shafesbury Av, so I guess he must be back along to the left. Traffic does go fast along stretch - it's a 40mph limit so I bet he gets a rough time.

I know all of the lollipop folk on my commute - they're the only people I speak to each morning!


----------



## 400bhp (24 Feb 2015)

Origamist said:


> No, Hope Road.
> 
> I have not seen the lollipop man on Shaftesbury Av. - I come down Thorley Lane and turn right onto Shafesbury Av, so I guess he must be back along to the left. Traffic does go fast along stretch - it's a 40mph limit so I bet he gets a rough time.
> 
> I know all of the lollipop folk on my commute - they're the only people I speak to each morning!



Gah, sorry I meant Woodhouse Lane on the A56. You probably don;t venture that far suth of the A56 much.


----------



## martinclive (24 Feb 2015)

DWiggy said:


> 61miles on my new Conti GT4000s II and I've got my first puncture!!......Aghhh!!!


New bike in 2013 with GP 4000s on - 5 punctures in 2 weeks - changed to gatorskins


----------



## DWiggy (24 Feb 2015)

martinclive said:


> New bike in 2013 with GP 4000s on - 5 punctures in 2 weeks - changed to gatorskins


Don't say thaaaaat, i've just got em!


----------



## clf (24 Feb 2015)

400bhp said:


> This wasn't the lollipop man in Timperley at the corner of Shaftsbury Avenue was it? He got punched by a driver a couple of weeks ago and hit by another driver's wing mirror too. He was in the local paper about 3 weeks in a row.



That's my local one, junction of eastway/woodhouse lane and Chester road, the council were trying to get rid as of a couple of months ago, it's a very busy juction, with little regard to the traffic signals at rush hour, it's the main crossing point for the local primary school. God know what the council were thinking when they decided to cut the lollipop man. Protests and petitions have won the day though, he's staying.


----------



## MichaelO (24 Feb 2015)

DWiggy said:


> Don't say thaaaaat, i've just got em!


I ditched the 4000s a few months back, having suffered numerous punctures on my commute. Conti four seasons are doing a fine job so far


----------



## BigAl68 (24 Feb 2015)

Borrowed a second hand tyre off a mate and had a very pleasant journey home. Sun was shining the wind was at my back and all is good with the world. Better get a pair of tyres ordered for the good bike tonight then.


----------



## dave r (24 Feb 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Well that was a first for me in over 5 years of commuting. Doing about 5mph as about to get back onto the cycle path and a massive bang as my rear tube explodes. Get off the bike, get out my puncture stuff, remove the tyre and yes there is a huge hole in the tube about the size of a 5p with jagged edges so put a new tube on start pumping and then I see the issue... the tyre wall has split with a 5 cm hole along the bead.
> 
> A bit of head scratching and then a nice aussie bloke stops and said that he has had the same and stuck something behind the hole and managed to limp along enough to get where he was going. The only thing I could find suitable was the plastic barcode that I have on my key ring from the library. Did the fix, put about 50 PSI in the rear, loosened the rear brake as there is a bulge where I made the fix and managed the last 6 miles into the office. It always amazes me how with a bit of lateral thinking how you can bodge a fix and get back on your way



I always carry a tyre boot made of short length cut off an old tyre in my saddle bag just in case that happens, saved my bacon a couple of times.


----------



## BigAl68 (24 Feb 2015)

dave r said:


> I always carry a tyre boot made of short length cut off an old tyre in my saddle bag just in case that happens, saved my bacon a couple of times.



I will be doing the same with the old tyre later. Great bit of advice


----------



## clf (24 Feb 2015)

Horrible horrible head wind regardless of whether I was traveling south, east or west. Not 10 yards of respite in 7 miles.  Possibly one of, if not the worst soul destroying commute of the entire winter.


----------



## Origamist (24 Feb 2015)

Bit chilly in the wind, but mainly a crosswind...

Sadly, the twilight tw@ts were out in force tonight - including one guy who overtakes me when I'm trying to turn right off the A50 onto the B5081. I have to abort, silent scream, breathe, and carry on...How long 'till the clocks change!?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (24 Feb 2015)

Decidedly unpleasant


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Feb 2015)

Blimey that was cold. I got caught in the rain and it was bloody freezing. Luckily it didn't last long


----------



## ianrauk (24 Feb 2015)

What a lovely evening commute home. Not too cold. Lovely sunset, orangey blue skies and some great tailwinds to boot.

Old matey boy on the leccy bike caught me up and over took me on Bromley Hill which gave me a little kick up the backside to get moving and take him back...Had a little chat when I did catch up with him. He commented how nice my bike is (Pinnacle Pyrolite).


----------



## summerdays (24 Feb 2015)

On the homeward commute I left late, with a really heavy pannier (I weighed it when I got home 15 kg!), and suddenly remembering I was going out in the evening! Temperature not too bad and I thought the wind had gone till nearly the end when I turned more westward when I discovered it was still there!

I did watch out in case I saw someone with a dodgy looking tyre ready to shout out to them


----------



## MisterStan (24 Feb 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Decidedly unpleasant


Farkin 'orrible!


----------



## BigAl68 (24 Feb 2015)

summerdays said:


> On the homeward commute I left late, with a really heavy pannier (I weighed it when I got home 15 kg!), and suddenly remembering I was going out in the evening! Temperature not too bad and I thought the wind had gone till nearly the end when I turned more westward when I discovered it was still there!
> 
> I did watch out in case I saw someone with a dodgy looking tyre ready to shout out to them



Well you will notice it if you see it as it's a black and green schwable thing but it cost me nothing and ordered a new pair of gp4000s II tonight


----------



## howdenbiker (24 Feb 2015)

Headed out westwards this morning, took 64 minutes, very windy but bright, homeward bound in 44 minutes, best time yet and not trying to go fast!


----------



## BigAl68 (25 Feb 2015)

First morning ride of 2015 in cycling shorts. Glad I did as it was warm with a bit of drizzle. I am hoping this is the the start of riding without a jacket and I will be back into a jersey with arm warmers for the morning commute before long. Lots of wildlife again with another badger, three foxes (one a country fox and tow city dwellers) and more field mice scampering across the cycle path than I have seen in ages. Spring is in the air and I am glad to see it.


----------



## MisterStan (25 Feb 2015)

Grey, dreary, drizzly and mild with it. There appears to be some respite from the wind this afternoon.... fingers crossed!


----------



## Panter (25 Feb 2015)

Very wet one this morning. Still, saved me from cleaning the bike...


----------



## Simontm (25 Feb 2015)

Wet, wet , wet and that's from the walk from the station...I really don't like Wednesdays, I'd be sitting here with dry trousers if I could cycle in


----------



## fossyant (25 Feb 2015)

Damp and missed the rain. Got scalped climbing devils hill in Hyde by a guy on a Planet X carbon beastie. I was struggling on fixed with panniers. I was then a little luckier with a set of lights and he passed me again going up hill. Both climbs are a bit too steep for my gearing and I'm usually chewing the bars.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Feb 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Grey, dreary, drizzly and mild with it. There appears to be some respite from the wind this afternoon.... fingers crossed!




Exactly the same for me. I could hear the rain on the velux when I woke up. But it wasn't as bad as it sounded once I got out of the door. Traffic though.. blimey, backed up for miles, for no reason what so ever. Made for slow going.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (25 Feb 2015)

Back to normal speed with the chain fixed and had a nice commute in. Up to the dizzy heights of 10 deg C forecast for the return leg, I'm imagining it will feel tropical!


----------



## subaqua (25 Feb 2015)

new route in today thanks to @0-markymark-0 advice to go through Olympic park, I wonder of the guy on the spesh in the yellow viz was him when we stopped at drapers field lights. saw parts of Victoria park not seen before. got wet though and was glad to get to IRB for a swim .


----------



## apb (25 Feb 2015)

was quite still this morning, Could just feel the sun on my back. Spring is on it's way! 

time to clean the sunnies.


----------



## Origamist (25 Feb 2015)

1/3 of the commute was drizzly, but the wind had eased down a bit. Looking forward to milder temps on the way home...


----------



## martinclive (25 Feb 2015)

DWiggy said:


> Don't say thaaaaat, i've just got em!


Your experience may differ (does that help?)

Actualyl I was convinced there was some stray metal in the rim somewhere contributing to the problem - so hope you get on OK (lots of people do!))


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Feb 2015)

Rubbish weather and worse traffic. Where were Yesterday's cyclists??


----------



## summerdays (25 Feb 2015)

Going in, fine, going home early... Really nice!! The sun actually has a bit of warmth in it!


----------



## Hacienda71 (25 Feb 2015)

Got a bit stressed at work so stuck an extra 15 miles on the commute. Seemed to help me unwind. The forecast rain was very minor.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (25 Feb 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> Got a bit stressed at work so stuck an extra 15 miles on the commute. Seemed to help me unwind. The forecast rain was very minor.


No matter how stressed I was I don't think I would go to that extreme measure!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Feb 2015)

Got the layers completely wrong this morning, was sweating buckets pretty much as soon as I left the house. Still better than being freezing cold.


----------



## MisterStan (25 Feb 2015)

Good run home with the lads, so much warmer, probably could have ditched the base layer and just work the jersey. Legs felt really good and for once very little wind.


----------



## HLaB (25 Feb 2015)

A bit blowy this morning which is about the only thin of note. Got away at 20 past 5 tonight and went for a longer blast before it got dark, it was a very mild evening and although the wind had switched direction during the day, they'd halved in strength  Got stopped at a level crossing and another cyclist was already there and I had a very pleasant chat. After on another quiet lane I found myself chasing an owl. Evenings like this sums up why I like to cycle


----------



## fossyant (25 Feb 2015)

Much warmer as others have said. Loads more cyclists on the Fallowfield Loop now it's pretty light at 5.15 to 5.45. But the down side is walkers without dogs under control. Don't mind the dogs that wander about that are predictable, but the ones that shoot off over a crest, then pop back up in front of you whilst the owners don't give a care.

I'd slowed down, but many folks on bikes are oblivious to watching for a dog that disappears in the distance at speed then pops up next to your wheels. Ah well. Smile. 

Pros and cons to using a 3.5 mile stretch of my 12.5 mile commute. It's pleasant, but mucky, but no cars. Does get you through the crappy parts of Manchester rather nicely though.


----------



## Origamist (25 Feb 2015)

Light headwind and 6C. Nothing else to report. Good.


----------



## Tankengine (25 Feb 2015)

Soaked on the way in but shorts in the PM ....come on spring!!


----------



## Ganymede (25 Feb 2015)

A nice moonlit ride home at about 8.45 - not much moon but enough to light the way.

I met a fellow female cyclist coming off the train - I'd never seen another woman cycling home in the dark from there before so we had a chat - she was dressed in serious gear and was doing 7.5 miles including a really fearsome hill. She said the fact that it was downhill all the way in the morning meant that she never baulked at going out on the bike, but then that meant she always had to do the haul home regardless of how she felt or how late it was. She looked very fit so she must have got used to it! (She was also a lot younger than me!)


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (26 Feb 2015)

Passed another cyclist on the way home yesterday afternoon. I then hear laughter as he sat on my wheel, no idea what he was laughing about. He said something but I couldn't hear properly, I'm guessing something about getting a tow. Had a bit of fun and nudged it along a bit quicker and to be fair he stuck with me. Ok, let's go again... goodbye 

Left early this morning to miss the band of rain spreading across the region. 'Twas dark, very dark but at least not wet, very wet...


----------



## Simontm (26 Feb 2015)

No commute for me today as I was given some chocolate that had hazelnut in it yesterday and still shaking off the reaction


----------



## DWiggy (26 Feb 2015)

Had a nice warm ride in today, time to get the Spring clobber out.


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Feb 2015)

Horrendous traffic last night but at least it was mild and I'm really glad it's getting lighter in the evenings!

2nd morning on the trot that it's wet and mucky though Today...


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (26 Feb 2015)

Bloody roasting today, wrong clothing!


----------



## summerdays (26 Feb 2015)

Damp and warm (better than damp and cold). Otherwise unremarkable!


----------



## MisterStan (26 Feb 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Bloody roasting today, wrong clothing!


You'll need it for the way home!


----------



## Panter (26 Feb 2015)

Sweated buckets this morning, really struggled as well. Legs aching, felt weak as a kitten, really don't know what's wrong with me at the moment. 
Some days I breeze in, others (like today) I'm not even sure I'm going to make it!


----------



## ianrauk (26 Feb 2015)

Very mild this morning. Well 9degs when I left.
What is it with SE London traffic at the moment. Miles and miles of backed up traffic. Nightmare. Plays havoc with my averages.


----------



## fossyant (26 Feb 2015)

Very wet. Slow ride in waterproofs. Mr Planet X flew past me on Devils hill.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (26 Feb 2015)

Nice and bright this morning, didn't need lights at the Cambridge end but could have done with one less layer on.

Had an incident when I was overtaking a lad and his dad on their bikes. As I was passing them, youngster puts his hand out to indicate (v. good) then doesn't look (v. bad) and swings straight over towards the other side of the road to get on the pavement. I slammed on the brakes while shouting as I got forced across the road, but apparently it was my fault for "going too fast".

I'm on a three-speed Brompton.


----------



## Exile (26 Feb 2015)

Let's try posting this in the right thread this time :

Wet. Very wet. So wet even my spare kit in the bag got soaked by the time I made it to the office. Forecast is for a clear ride home though, so that's good.

Had a brilliant driver behind me for a little while. They held back when the road was narrow, and didn't even overtake when it widened out a bit, I assume because I was going at just a few mph slower than the speed limit. Lovely fellow, and well deserving of the (somewhat cheesey) grin and thumbs up I gave him.


----------



## Panter (26 Feb 2015)

Had an early, and very rare finish at work today.
Obviously, it was torrential rain but still great to get out in daylight.
Once home, having been BULLIED on here for having the odd fleck of mud on my bike I then felt compelled to stand out in the rain washing the thing for an Hour before dragging it indoors to be dried and polished...
Took the wheels off and everything, even the inside of the mudguards has a coating of ACF50  






















Sorry for the glare from the freshly polished frame...


----------



## MisterStan (26 Feb 2015)

Panter said:


> Had an early, and very rare finish at work today.
> Obviously, it was torrential rain but still great to get out in daylight.
> Once home, having been BULLIED on here for having the odd fleck of mud on my bike I then felt compelled to stand out in the rain washing the thing for an Hour before dragging it indoors to be dried and polished...
> Took the wheels off and everything, even the inside of the mudguards has a coating of ACF50
> ...


It's like a new bike! I bet it will be faster tomorrow now...


----------



## ianrauk (26 Feb 2015)

Panter said:


> Had an early, and very rare finish at work today.
> Obviously, it was torrential rain but still great to get out in daylight.
> Once home, having been BULLIED on here for having the odd fleck of mud on my bike I then felt compelled to stand out in the rain washing the thing for an Hour before dragging it indoors to be dried and polished...
> Took the wheels off and everything, even the inside of the mudguards has a coating of ACF50
> ...


----------



## Panter (26 Feb 2015)

MisterStan said:


> It's like a new bike! I bet it will be faster tomorrow now...



It should be! I reckon it's at least a kilo lighter now...


----------



## hennbell (26 Feb 2015)

Was so cold this morning that my gopro froze up and shut down.


----------



## Ciar (26 Feb 2015)

Took half term of and then back, so far it's not been bad dodged the rain most days first headwind riding in this morning, hopefully going to dodge the rain heading home tonight  fingers xd!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (26 Feb 2015)

After my ride to work, I briefly read The Herald Sun, one of Melbourne's local newspapers, and found this on the letters page:







When they're not printing lies about how all cyclists are scofflaws, degenerates, etc., they're claiming that cycling is dangerous. If there's any danger in cycling, that's generally due to idiots, and these idiots use all forms of transport. However, this newspaper never lets the facts get in the way of sensationalism.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Feb 2015)

Another really nice wind assisted ride home this evening. It did threaten rain a couple of times but nothing more then a couple of drips. Which was good as it had been raining all day.

And still the traffic is a nightmare at the moment. Lewisham has some pretty huge amount of building work going on so will be traffic blocked for a while.. pain in the 'arris.


----------



## MisterStan (26 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Another really nice wind assisted ride home this evening.


----------



## MisterStan (26 Feb 2015)

A genuine All The Way Home Headwind. Felt like really hard work coming home, bordering on Friday Legs. Felt like I bonked almost - maybe I didn't eat enough today.


----------



## andyfraser (26 Feb 2015)

It's all becoming a chore now. The weather's not as cold but it's still cold enough in the morning to wear my winter jacket so I'm getting too hot coming home. There seem to be more close passes and MGIF than ever this week. Everyone just seems to be in a rush. It's actually quite scary out there at the moment.

This morning there was an articulated lorry parked up on the opposite side of the road. I'd already had a couple of close passes and had moved out further. One car passed the lorry. They had time before I got there. The Transit sized van behind went to pass anyway, realised he didn't have time or room, stayed level with my back wheel as the car coming from the opposite direction got closer then aborted. I really thought I'd get a punishment pass when he finally got passed (the next bit of road was downhill and the van couldn't keep up with the twists in the road) but he actually gave me plenty of room. Unlike the coach that nearly knocked me off coming home. I wish I'd had a camera right then.

I might swap my winter tyres for my 32mm M+s this weekend to see that makes my hybrid easier.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (26 Feb 2015)

MisterStan said:


> A genuine All The Way Home Headwind. Felt like really hard work coming home, bordering on Friday Legs. Felt like I bonked almost - maybe I didn't eat enough today.


 And you were right about the temp, bloody freezing and boy it was hard work


----------



## hedder2212 (26 Feb 2015)

04:00 start for my commute today. now have a 4 day weekend.
got the borrowed bike out, earphones in for the short and slow ride through local park before cutting across a old golf course and onto the canal for the rest of the way into Birmingham. just as the front wheel touched the towpath on the canal, chain snapped and I realised I had a flat rear tyre. forgot my tools. I just lost it and almost threw the bike into the canal. so rang my wonderful gf up (waking her up too) and asked her to bring her moped to me and push my bike home for me.. met her at the nearest road and rode her pink moped to work. I just couldn't be bothered at 4am.


----------



## John_S (26 Feb 2015)

This mornings commute definitely felt like the warmest morning so far this year. I was lucky enough that where I am the pouring rain today came in the middle of the day so both the ride in and home were both in the dry. All in all todays commute, apart from a unseen pot hole which snuck up & caught me out in the dark on an unlit road, was pretty uneventful.

It was so uneventful that when I was nearly home my mind wandered back to the commute home last Thursday which was absolutely horrendous! Last week the commute home on Thursday was dreadful because it was absolutely bucketing down throughout the entire ride home plus I had a nasty headwind just to add to the rain.

The only thing that cheered me up (and this is the thing that I remembered on my way home today) was that as I was nearly home last week I passed a similarly soaked rider going in the opposite direction and having said evening to them I got a loud evening back which really cheered me up last week on what had been a blooming miserable ride home. It's not always that people say something back when you give a hello to another rider but on this occasion I think that it cheered both of us up seeing someone else gritting their teeth and getting on with it in the foul weather.

Hope that everyones commute tomorrow goes well and after that enjoy your weekend as long as you're not working!

John


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Feb 2015)

Cold and a brisk headwind on the way home. Couldn't get myself firing on all cylinders, felt a bit mehhhhh.


----------



## HLaB (26 Feb 2015)

Got up sharpish this morning so I could cycle in light rain rather the heavy stuff. It gave me enough time to do the 10miles route. A bit of a contrast weather wise tonight no more +10deg and wet, it had went to zero deg and dry and tbh I prefer that and with the daylight I extended the commute a bit and explored a 35miles route.


----------



## Spartak (27 Feb 2015)

Cold commute this morning at 4:30 all the cars had a thick layer of ice on them ! 
Roads were dry so luckily no surface ice took my MTB just in case, however it was slow going into a nagging headwind. 
Cycle lane STILL shut at the M32 roundabout - when is that ever going to re-open ?

Hopefully I get home tonight before the forecast rain ?


----------



## summerdays (27 Feb 2015)

Spartak said:


> Cold commute this morning at 4:30 all the cars had a thick layer of ice on them !
> Roads were dry so luckily no surface ice took my MTB just in case, however it was slow going into a nagging headwind.
> Cycle lane STILL shut at the M32 roundabout - when is that ever going to re-open ?
> 
> Hopefully I get home tonight before the forecast rain ?


No idea at least with the B&B path they put up incorrect estimations of when it would reopen. I assumed the lack of notices meant it was going to be days rather than the 2 months it has already been, and I wish they would put a camera car on the Filton road to catch all those motorists using it as a rat run especially when they have transferred all the cyclists onto there.


----------



## Panter (27 Feb 2015)

Nice run in on my freshly polished steed. 
It wasn't any faster, but it felt smoother, was quieter and just generally nicer to ride. So, I'm now a self confirmed member of the shinies and hereby solemnly declare never to let my bike get in such a state again. 

Aside from that, the sun was shining, fresh and frosty with no wind


----------



## MisterStan (27 Feb 2015)

Like @Panter I too had the cleanest bike ever this morning, as I took the summer bike, which has had a full new drive chain on it recently and whilst doing that I went to town on the cleaning. Despite feeling like death last night, my legs were OK this morning.


----------



## Simontm (27 Feb 2015)

Chilly start with frost in places but sun glasses on by Sutton. 
Traffic was quiet, almost half-term like - is there an inset day today? 
Numpty count: 0
Annoying sounds on bike: 2 - Getting clicking sound every revolution so going to have to see whether it is the BB or derailleur  Also, it looks like the back mudguard is rubbing against the wheel so I was sounding like Evel Knievel's bike being revved up.

For younger viewers:






BTW, THIS NEVER HAPPENED. You revved it up, released the toy and it promptly fell down. If you were lucky it would do about a foot then fall down. Or circle, then fall down.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Feb 2015)

Panter said:


> Nice run in on my freshly polished steed.
> It wasn't any faster, but it felt smoother, was quieter and just generally nicer to ride. So, I'm now a self confirmed member of the shinies and hereby solemnly declare never to let my bike get in such a state again.
> 
> Aside from that, the sun was shining, fresh and frosty with no wind


----------



## Panter (27 Feb 2015)

Simontm said:


> For younger viewers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And was still the coolest toy ever!


----------



## ianrauk (27 Feb 2015)

What a lovely mornings commute. A bit frosty and just a tad over zero degrees when I left. But the sun was shining and the skies were blue. Made for a very pleasant commute. Traffic in Lewisham area still a nightmare and will be for quite a while due to the extensive roadworks. Had a bit of a to and fro with another cycle commuter which made the ride a little more interesting. He was quick but not great with traffic, taking wrong decisions so kept on getting caught up. He had a chance to take me but I but a bit of power down and let him know who was boss. Gave him a cheery 'have a good day' for his efforts when we parted.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Feb 2015)

Panter said:


> And was still the coolest toy ever!




Yup had one too. They ahd a tendency just to wobble all over the place before crashing.


----------



## Panter (27 Feb 2015)

Wish I'd kept mine now! http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Evil-knievel-/111602010349?pt=UK_Toys_VintageToys_RL&hash=item19fbff88ed

I think he probably met a sticky end being made to ride through a ring of fire or something.


----------



## Simontm (27 Feb 2015)

Panter said:


> Wish I'd kept mine now! http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Evil-knievel-/111602010349?pt=UK_Toys_VintageToys_RL&hash=item19fbff88ed
> 
> I think he probably met a sticky end being made to ride through a ring of fire or something.


One of my action man had the Vietnam napalm experience with cotton wool...


----------



## Spartak (27 Feb 2015)

summerdays said:


> No idea at least with the B&B path they put up incorrect estimations of when it would reopen. I assumed the lack of notices meant it was going to be days rather than the 2 months it has already been, and I wish they would put a camera car on the Filton road to catch all those motorists using it as a rat run especially when they have transferred all the cyclists onto there.



Are cars not allowed on 'back' Filton Road ?


----------



## Ciar (27 Feb 2015)

last nights ride ended up a double whammy wind coming in wind coming home, both in my face and this morning same again, hopefully it's different tonight as my legs are feeling battered ;-)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Feb 2015)

Ciar said:


> last nights ride ended up a double whammy wind coming in wind coming home, both in my face and this morning same again, hopefully it's different tonight as my legs are feeling battered ;-)



I had that at dinner time today. Came in on the ice bike this morning and decided to swap it at dinner time, I swear it was a headwind both ways.


----------



## summerdays (27 Feb 2015)

Spartak said:


> Are cars not allowed on 'back' Filton Road ?


I meant speeding cars sorry....

Anyway I have news.....



> we are currently working to remove the diversion for cyclists this weekend - traffic signals up and running by the end of March



Hurrah!!! Looking forward to seeing what they have done on Monday! (Let's hope they don't slip by a few months between now and Monday).

And what a nice day to be out on a bike ... Blue skies all day!


----------



## Simontm (27 Feb 2015)

Well cars were back but a very smooth ride indeed ain't most lights in my favour as well -do like still wearing sunglasses when reaching home.

Numpty count: 0 except...

To the woman on the white roadie on the path heading towards Berrylands station at around 5.30 on the path from Lower Marsh, I'm terribly sorry but I didn't catch what you said.

If it was "well get out of the way then", which I suspect it was, I have two words for you beginning and ending in F.

I was already on the Ped side to make room for the cyclists ahead of you
Since you passed them, you should have known that I would very soon have to move back into cycle path to give way to Peds ahead of me.
I'm terribly sorry for inconveniencing you...actually I am not. You should have cut your speed heading for the station underpass- bloody stupid thing to do
I presume you own an Audi or BMW with that attitude 
Of course, if it was "there's a bunch of schoolboys ahead of you" then ignore the above, thank you and they happily moved outta my way


----------



## Spartak (27 Feb 2015)

summerdays said:


> I meant speeding cars sorry....
> 
> Anyway I have news.....
> 
> ...



STOP PRESS 

The crossing is re-opened & slightly redesigned !!!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (27 Feb 2015)

A cracking days commuting today! Extended it a little to turn it into a 70 mile round trip, and dropped in an average speed of just under 19.5 with loads left in the tank. Getting really excited about this year and the personal progress I should see, both in speed and distance. Love cycling me


----------



## ianrauk (27 Feb 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> A cracking days commuting today! Extended it a little to turn it into a 70 mile round trip, and dropped in an average speed of just under 19.5 with loads left in the tank. Getting really excited about this year and the personal progress I should see, both in speed and distance. Love cycling me




Amazing stuff chap.. comparing to where you were a couple of years ago.


----------



## summerdays (27 Feb 2015)

Spartak said:


> STOP PRESS
> 
> The crossing is re-opened & slightly redesigned !!!


Redesigned .,.. Good or bad? The sight lines used to be good if coming from UWE direction, and ok from Frenchay side (a bit of looking behind but generally good visibility).

And to really make my day, you just have to tell me that they have widened the path (yes I know unlikely), and got rid of the smelly pond nearby


----------



## HLaB (27 Feb 2015)

Contrast is probably the best way to describe the latest commutes. Yesterday morning was +10/11 deg C, this morning was -1 deg C and tonight was back up to 7deg C. It was meant to be a recovery commute tonight but a driver was coming rather fast to a give way line, being to busy watching them, I missed a sign and ended uo goingthe long way and then ddecided I wanted to be mostly in the light, so upped the pace. Before that I took time to snap this and also took a still from the video.











Actually heres the cropped vid


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (27 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Amazing stuff chap.. comparing to where you were a couple of years ago.


Cheers Ian, appreciate your comments.
Gains aren't quick but they do come eventually, just gotta keep those pedals turning haven't you!
Feb 2012 I was @ 15.5 mph average over 30 mile days. To be knocking out 20 mph averages now on the hack, I reckon I should have 21/22+ over 60/70 mile days on the radar come the dry weather and the bestie out, can't wait!!


----------



## BalkanExpress (28 Feb 2015)

victor said:


> After my ride to work, I briefly read The Herald Sun, one of Melbourne's local newspapers, and found this on the letters page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But it is dangerous..;either the handlebars or the front fork are on back to front


----------



## discominer (1 Mar 2015)

Mental ride home tonight, the howling gale made it a real challenge; the winds were mostly cross, and my language mostly foul.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Mar 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Cheers Ian, appreciate your comments.
> Gains aren't quick but they do come eventually, just gotta keep those pedals turning haven't you!
> Feb 2012 I was @ 15.5 mph average over 30 mile days. To be knocking out 20 mph averages now on the hack, I reckon I should have 21/22+ over 60/70 mile days on the radar come the dry weather and the bestie out, can't wait!!




Out of interest what have you done to get this increase in speed? I reckon the only way I could do it is if I got in the car!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (1 Mar 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Out of interest what have you done to get this increase in speed? I reckon the only way I could do it is if I got in the car!


Nothing special, certainly no specific training. Quit the smokes a few years ago which must of helped on the lung front, and knocked the booze on the head too. Appetite has gone through the roof so I'm putting away more than enough food for fuel. Then on the bike it's just ride ride ride to get the base miles. Looking forward this year to lining up on the local quick group club runs, and trying to hold my own.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (2 Mar 2015)

An earlier than normal commute but I really enjoyed it. Roads were really quiet, eerily quiet in places. Rode with a backpack for the first time in a while to take a change of clothes. Got an away day tomorrow so it may be an opportunity for extra miles, dependent where it is of course, I don't know yet! Looking at the weather forecast, it looks as though things are on the up!


----------



## Simontm (2 Mar 2015)

Nice easy ride in with fairly light, albeit with some very impatient, MGIF-types. Re-indexed the gears and fine tuned the brakes yesterday so the bike was happy coming in. Not quite warm enough when I set out for for fingerless gloves unlike yesterday late-morning but getting there. 
Strictly speaking, numpty count: 0 - BTW anyone else notice better weather, better driving - but there was a pedestrian who walked right in front of a car, intently looking at his mobile phone  Luckily, the driver was only going about 5mph so could react.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Mar 2015)

Damn the traffic in SE London seems to be at a complete standstill. Backed up everywhere. Moton's getting impatient so try to change lanes with nowhere to go.GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!

@Nocode Same for you earlier?

Apart from that. Was a nice dry run in. A little bit nippy and a bit of wind. The old thighs were feeling it after yesterday's cycling shenanigans. So with all the traffic it did force me to take it just that little bit easier.


----------



## iggibizzle (2 Mar 2015)

48mph cross wind down blackpool prom this morning. A workout just to stay upright. Then the hail and sea foam raining down. Great fun


----------



## Exile (2 Mar 2015)

Wind, hail, traffic, cold. That about sums up my ride in four words.

Discovered riding on a sheet of fresh hail gives the bike some quirky handling characteristics, but otherwise an uneventful slog.


----------



## Origamist (2 Mar 2015)

Around 0C this morning and with the rain yesterday I took the cautious approach and went for the single speed ice-bike. Only a few patches, but better safe than sorry.

Strong side winds and one hail shower made things interesting, but generally it was a nice, bright morning!

Oh, lost my hat - this is 3rd hat in three years I have lost. I'm useless at stowing things away (note to self - zips open and CLOSE).


----------



## Keith Oates (2 Mar 2015)

My first commute for about two weeks and this morning had a tail wind but temps close to zero, coming home the head wind was steady but not too strong. Tonight I think I will sleep OK.


----------



## Nocode (2 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Damn the traffic in SE London seems to be at a complete standstill. Backed up everywhere. Moton's getting impatient so try to change lanes with nowhere to go.GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!
> 
> @Nocode Same for you earlier?
> 
> Apart from that. Was a nice dry run in. A little bit nippy and a bit of wind. The old thighs were feeling it after yesterday's cycling shenanigans. So with all the traffic it did force me to take it just that little bit easier.



I was on the train this morning  Will hopefully be on the bike for the next 3 days.


----------



## Ciar (2 Mar 2015)

Not bad this morning, bit of wind coming in but i took it easy as my 3 yr old kept us up most of the night so didn't have the energy to fight it ;-) hopefully this evening it's behind me, once thing i am enjoying is getting out the office into slightly lighter evenings!


----------



## summerdays (2 Mar 2015)

This morning was nice as it was the first day of not being diverted away from the M32 crossing, it looks fine going east to west but on the return journey you have to do a corner rather than a smooth curve approaching the crossing and it takes you the opposite way to which you want to look. Why couldn't they made it a smooth curve?

Against the wind in the morning, but it was still there to gently nudge me home in the evening!


----------



## MisterStan (2 Mar 2015)

150 mph tailwinds! (On my flight into Luxembourg!) off the bike for a couple of days


----------



## Ganymede (2 Mar 2015)

What a beautiful afternoon. Put my lights on as I thought the sun might have dipped below the horizon before I got home - well it did, but _just_ as I got back. 

However, fly-tipping round here is beginning to achieve artistic proportions. Someone's dumped a whole caravan in our lane this time.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Mar 2015)

Caught in the snow this morning, nice dry ride home, though very clear skies so no doubt will be on the ice bike again tomorrow.


----------



## Simontm (2 Mar 2015)

A meh ride. Nothing of note happened. Numpty count: 0


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (3 Mar 2015)

No extra miles this morning even with the away day, in fact I did less! We're using a place round the corner from work so rode into work as normal, changed, cup of tea and just about to walk round there. Later than normal finish though so may not have time for the usual ride home either.


----------



## robjh (3 Mar 2015)

Good ride from Coventry to Birmingham last night for my evening class (not sure if this counts as a commute, but it's a regular trip). I go through Hampton in Arden and Catherine-de-Barnes, and seeing the route in daylight is still a novelty. The south-westerly wind was blustery but I was never riding straight into it, and it felt like quite a fast ride once I was out of the Coventry suburbs. The traffic up the A41 into central Brum was fairly light too, but I always enjoy that bit, it being one of the few bits of fast urban riding I get to do, culminating in the swoop down Belgrave Middleway past the central mosque.

I was looking forward to a fast ride back at 9 pm with the wind behind me, but when I felt the first drops of cold rain and saw a drifting snowflake I wimped out and caught the train.


----------



## Simontm (3 Mar 2015)

Been raining so busier on the roads. Nearly got doored but both myself and the guy opening it reacted in time but that was about it. Had someone towing me in Surbiton then stuck on my back wheel even when I was signalling to turn right. If he's claiming SCR because he kept up with me on his MTB, I call shenanigans as I hadn't even warmed up by then  
Numpty count: 0


----------



## Ganymede (3 Mar 2015)

robjh said:


> Good ride from Coventry to Birmingham last night for my evening class (not sure if this counts as a commute, but it's a regular trip). I go through Hampton in Arden and Catherine-de-Barnes, and seeing the route in daylight is still a novelty. The south-westerly wind was blustery but I was never riding straight into it, and it felt like quite a fast ride once I was out of the Coventry suburbs. The traffic up the A41 into central Brum was fairly light too, but I always enjoy that bit, it being one of the few bits of fast urban riding I get to do, culminating in the swoop down Belgrave Middleway past the central mosque.
> 
> I was looking forward to a fast ride back at 9 pm with the wind behind me, but when I felt the first drops of cold rain and saw a drifting snowflake I wimped out and caught the train.


I call mine commuting even though it's not to a job. Otherwise we would have to start a thread on "Tales of today's utility ride" or "How it was cycling round to my Mum's today" or something! Actually that first one isn't a bad idea - utility riding in non-commuting hours is definitely a different experience.


----------



## apb (3 Mar 2015)

Lots of snow about Edinburgh this morning. the shared paths where covered. it was fresh so plenty of grip. It's meant to rain later so hopefully that will clear it.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Mar 2015)

Very heavy rain woke me up this morning. Great. A wet commute awaits. But by the time I left home it had stopped and there was blue skies. Mucky roads though makes for a mucky bike. Oh well it did well to last one day of being clean.

At least the traffic has cleared today, No where near as bad as yesterday or last week. Let's see how long that continues for.


----------



## 400bhp (3 Mar 2015)

Cold this morning. Forecast said"felt like" -3 and with a headwind it felt like it. 

Back on the bike after more than a week off with flu. still not fully recovered and will take another 2 weeks to get back to normal I think. 

Had a cyclist overtake me in the first 300 yards of leaving the house. Don't remember having that before. It needs to stop.


----------



## I like Skol (3 Mar 2015)

400bhp said:


> Had a cyclist overtake me in the first 300 yards of leaving the house. Don't remember having that before. It needs to stop.


Wuss!


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Mar 2015)

I was mechanically banjaxed on the (short) way home last night by a flimsy mudguard on rutty roads. Main bike is now out of action pending arrival & fitting of rear mech hanger, new chain & new derailleur. Went for a 105 derailleur in the hope of smooth changes.. My wife was able to come out & pick me & the bike up.

This morning I'm on the hybrid with child seat to take daughter to nursery thence on to work. Numpty count of 3 including a Mitie van driver whose employers will receive a complaint shortly. Forcing me out of the way whilst I have my daughter on the bike is even less acceptable than when I am cycling alone.


----------



## Origamist (3 Mar 2015)

-1C and a chilly wind. Decided to forego the ice bike this morning and got away with it.

Made a poor filtering decision in Middlewich and clipped a white van's wing mirror with a car coming in the opposite direction. No damage done, but I apologized with a wave. Def not my best bit of riding and it's a another reminder that many of the incidents where I screw-up involve filtering too aggressively...

Hit pretty much every red light too...


----------



## Ciar (3 Mar 2015)

this fair morning, having barely slept due to daughter again! i had a nice easy ride with the usual wind in my face hopefully tonight it's the other way, i keep believing this but it's not happening ;-)


----------



## DWiggy (3 Mar 2015)

Ride home yesterday was with a nice tail wind I zipped home in eerie silence all I could hear was my wheels on the tarmac, this mornings ride was soggy...very soggy. Hopefully I should have another good tail wind this evening...l


----------



## Nocode (3 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Very heavy rain woke me up this morning. Great. A wet commute awaits. But by the time I left home it had stopped and there was blue skies. Mucky roads though makes for a mucky bike. Oh well it did well to last one day of being clean.
> 
> At least the traffic has cleared today, No where near as bad as yesterday or last week. Let's see how long that continues for.


I wasn't so lucky - was rather wet by the time I joined the A21


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Mar 2015)

Got up this morning, raining and windy, didn't fancy riding at all. Since I was up I made myself get out and do my normal route. Got drenched then as it started getting light the skies cleared, I dried out and arrived at work under a blue sky.

Tonight it was even windier but dry and I felt like I could have ridden all night, setting off in the light makes so much difference.


----------



## Simontm (3 Mar 2015)

Decided to add a couple of miles onto the route home today - a) cos I really need to start increasing the mileage before August  And b) needed to pound the roads before facing a very upset daughter (elsewhere on site) 

So headed out from work and found myself going through Coulsdon and up Portnalls rd. That's a long stretch of upwardness innit  Didn't expect that. Pleased to say I got up it without stopping and as I gently regained my composure and had a drink, a cyclist came from the other direction and gave me a thumbs up which was nice 

Of course the insane (to me) downhill that I think was How's Lane more than made up for the near heart attack  As well as the glorious sunset on the Epsom Downs



Numpty count: guess you could say 1 - me for not checking my route and riding with loaded panniers  

Edited for pic


----------



## J1888 (3 Mar 2015)

Two nights on the trot a horrible wind has blown me back while riding home. Hard slog even though it's only 6 miles.


----------



## summerdays (3 Mar 2015)

I found it very cold this morning and had to cycle through two lots of hail, whereas the cycle home was almost nice in the sun, just need a little more warmth.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (3 Mar 2015)

Bloody windy again


----------



## John_S (3 Mar 2015)

Today's commute was bookended by a tale of two W's.

On the ride into work it was extremely wet with it chucking it down for my entire commute until I stepped into work and the rain stopped which I really appreciated. Especially having made time to actually clean my bike last weekend I wasn't best pleased to see it filthy agin by the time I'd arrived at work.

Then on the ride home it was blooming windy with a strong head wind in my face pretty much all of the way home, which again I really appreciated.

Still the fact that the first couple of minutes anyway of my commute weren't in pitch darkness cheered me up a bit.

Roll on the lighter evenings and the sooner the better.

John


----------



## Exile (3 Mar 2015)

Gorgeous this morning. Sunglasses, short sleeves and everything! OK, so it might have been a little chilly for the short sleeves, but I got caught up in the moment and still don't quite regret it. Traffic was light, I was fast and there seemed to be more than one conveniently placed buses offering handy drafting opportunities. Ride home was a bit more overcast and traffic was heavier, but still fairly mild, I got to filter through the traffic with alarming agility for a fat man on a bike, and there was a tailwind to cap it all off.


----------



## martinclive (4 Mar 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Bloody windy again


...........what he said.....plus - my rear wheel is knackerd (like yours Kev) bearing gone and freewheel problem - was harder work than usual last night, putting the bike away I spun the rear wheel and it just grinds quickly to a halt - fortunately my new RS21s have just arrived - so just in time I think!


----------



## DWiggy (4 Mar 2015)

Lovely tail wind last night got my first kom proper (opposed to the 2015 ones), paid for it this morning with a nasty head wind. Will have to change my lenses to something other than clear seeing as it brightening up quite nicely now.


----------



## Ganymede (4 Mar 2015)

Last night.... moonlit midnight ride home, NOT ONE SINGLE CAR, utter bliss. I was knackered as I'd been to the theatre and also had a long day beforehand, but I zoomed round the corners as if the roads were closed. I was also wearing a dress, but managed to stay warm by wearing my 70% cashmere ski leggings instead of tights (oh yes).

Now have a lot of pain from an infected tooth, so I suspect my commute today with be _to the doctor's_.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Mar 2015)

Saw the aftermath of what looked like a strange accident this morning.
On the A21, looked like a car had hit a badger, (which was definitely dead) The car looked like it had done an emergency stop to try to avoid hitting it resulting in the car behind ramming the one in front and another car behind ramming that one. A bit of a mess.

On another note I felt totally embarrassed. I got scalped by a chap on a single speed. I was pootling along not really trying though . However it wasn't the embarrassment of being scalped by another cyclist or a single speeder rather then his bike was one of those yucky light green Bianchi's. 

Was a little bit nippy too this morning. 2° When I left. But lovely sunny blue skies and nice dry roads.


----------



## robjh (4 Mar 2015)

Beautiful ride in this morning, cold but in bright sunshine already at 7.30. The wind slowed me a bit, then speeded me in other places. I spent what seemed like several minutes waiting behind a huge artic to get onto a busy roundabout (Tollbar Island, from the airport side for those who know), as I didn't want to filter into his blind spot (hey, I do read other people's posts on here!) , but apart from that minor frustration a great start to the day.


----------



## MichaelO (4 Mar 2015)

Simontm said:


> So headed out from work and found myself going through Coulsdon and up Portnalls rd. That's a long stretch of upwardness innit  Didn't expect that. Pleased to say I got up it without stopping and as I gently regained my composure and had a drink, a cyclist came from the other direction and gave me a thumbs up which was nice
> 
> Of course the insane (to me) downhill that I think was How's Lane more than made up for the near heart attack  As well as the glorious sunset on the Epsom Downs


Nice - I sometimes take Portnalls on the way home (rather than the A23 through Hooley) - it's a bit of a drag!! I find Hazelwood Lane a little easier to descend than How Lane, which (the last time I went down it) was quite potholed & quite a bit of gravel on it.

I had to get the train yesterday - meant it took almost 3 hours to get home last night as opposed to the usual hour. Back on the bike this morning - lovely weather


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (4 Mar 2015)

Dry and sunny, been wearing my shades last few days with low sun, warmer weather is on its way hopefully.


----------



## Simontm (4 Mar 2015)

MichaelO said:


> Nice - I sometimes take Portnalls on the way home (rather than the A23 through Hooley) - it's a bit of a drag!! I find Hazelwood Lane a little easier to descend than How Lane, which (the last time I went down it) was quite potholed & quite a bit of gravel on it.
> 
> I had to get the train yesterday - meant it took almost 3 hours to get home last night as opposed to the usual hour. Back on the bike this morning - lovely weather



I think it was How Lane *but the Strava app that I use for mapping lost me - and by the looks of it, in the car park at work  Shame, interested to know what my top speed was because it felt the fastest I've been  As I said swung back round Kingswood and the Downs then the quick sprint through Hook and home.
Working at home today so no bike rides today as I also look after my daughter on Wednesdays

*just googled it, I went down Hazelwood. Good fun if you know the road, but some of those bends when it's the first time


----------



## Ganymede (4 Mar 2015)

Lovely out, blustery but beautiful. Back and forth to the doc's. A friend came in, looked at my cycling get-up and said "you can't be ill if you've cycled!". Alas the tooth is painful and I've been given antibiotics. Sat in the waiting room reading their info screen telling everyone to get more exercise. Heh, I thought.


----------



## runner (4 Mar 2015)

yesterday went mad commuting....8 mile in the morning and going home took the long way and ended up doing some 20 miles! It was a lovely cold fresh night and did not get home until nearly 7.00....bliss


----------



## J1888 (4 Mar 2015)

It was cracking out this morning; lovely bit of sun, nip in the air, not too much wind. First day in a while I've worn shorts and not had the knees frozen off me. Wooo.

Bet it'll be horrid on the way home!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Mar 2015)

Second day running I've hit 16mph average on the way home, I know I keep saying it, but setting off whilst it is light makes the ride more enjoyable.


----------



## dave r (4 Mar 2015)

robjh said:


> Beautiful ride in this morning, cold but in bright sunshine already at 7.30. The wind slowed me a bit, then speeded me in other places. I spent what seemed like several minutes waiting behind a huge artic to get onto a busy roundabout (Tollbar Island, from the airport side for those who know), as I didn't want to filter into his blind spot (hey, I do read other people's posts on here!) , but apart from that minor frustration a great start to the day.



I'm surprised you're cycling the Tollbar Island, its about the only one round here I wont cycle, I stopped cycling it when they built the link to the M6, I don't even like using it in the car.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (4 Mar 2015)

robjh said:


> Beautiful ride in this morning, cold but in bright sunshine already at 7.30. The wind slowed me a bit, then speeded me in other places. I spent what seemed like several minutes waiting behind a huge artic to get onto a busy roundabout (Tollbar Island, from the airport side for those who know), as I didn't want to filter into his blind spot (hey, I do read other people's posts on here!) , but apart from that minor frustration a great start to the day.


Braver man than me, with the roadworks that place is lethal and I'm sure there was a fatal involving a cyclist not long ago too.


----------



## dave r (4 Mar 2015)

Incontinentia Buttocks said:


> Braver man than me, with the roadworks that place is lethal and I'm sure there was a fatal involving a cyclist not long ago too.



There was indeed a fatal a while back.


----------



## martinclive (5 Mar 2015)

Big thanks to @MisterStan who came over early to my house this morning with his tools so we could put my new wheels on and change the cassette over - thanks mate


----------



## DWiggy (5 Mar 2015)

Its hopefully the start of my favourite season, Spring...love it


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (5 Mar 2015)

Yesterday afternoons ride was all about pace, getting up to cruising pace and maintain. Almost a 30 miler at 21.3 average, did the middle 15 mile stretch at a 24.4 average. Lovely weather, lovely ride.

This morning the legs felt really fresh and raring to go. Felt warmer even though the Garmin was showing -1.5. Conflicting weather forecasts for this afternoon, Met Office say rain, YR.no say 0% chance of rain with sunny intervals.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Mar 2015)

I'm having the wet weather bike serviced so am out on the dry weather bike today for the first time since October ish. Woooooo, how nice does that feel!!

I might do an extension to the commute tonight - am still way off fully healthy pace, but the pedals need to keep turning.


----------



## MisterStan (5 Mar 2015)

Early shoot as per @martinclive's report - on the best bike too as the forecast looks OK for today. Beautiful morning once we got going, a few iffy passes and a moton beeping at us when he couldn't pass safely.


----------



## Simontm (5 Mar 2015)

Not happy... had a clunk and the chain fell off doing something to the front derailleur so I now have no big cog and unless I only use three gears, there is an awful grinding sound  not happy at all. 

Apart from that, the commute was fine although a lot of cars were giving a lot of room for Harvey the invisible cyclist - unfortunately that meant heading directly towards me on occasion! Despite that, numpty count: 0


----------



## robjh (5 Mar 2015)

dave r said:


> I'm surprised you're cycling the Tollbar Island, its about the only one round here I wont cycle, I stopped cycling it when they built the link to the M6, I don't even like using it in the car.


 


Incontinentia Buttocks said:


> Braver man than me, with the roadworks that place is lethal and I'm sure there was a fatal involving a cyclist not long ago too.



I don’t go around Tollbar island that much but TBH for the limited routes that I use I don’t find it that bad – it is at least partly light-controlled and that gives clear gaps. In the mornings I occasionally go across from the airport/Baginton side towards town, and late in the evenings after the rush-hour I might dare it in the other direction down to the A423.  I wouldn’t dream of touching the A45 sides at all. I also think the current roadworks make it better in parts as they slow traffic down, as long as you know which parts you have to navigate round – they seem to be changing it every week.

There’s also the foot/cycle path across the middle that I use if I come up from the lane past Brandon Marsh.


----------



## Origamist (5 Mar 2015)

Between 1 and 3C and with a lighter (tailwind) made good progress.

Like snowdrops sprouting in spring, so the spring cyclists start to wake from their dormancy. Spotted a chap 100m ahead in Tatton Park on a Ribble winter trainer (looking like a beardy Rapha model) and caught him by the time we got to the gate. Just ahead was another chap on some titanium bling adorned in Assos, caught him coming down past Tatton Wall – he got a tow up to Ashley were we went our separate ways. It’s nice to see other cyclists again as the first 20 miles is usually just me and a couple of others. It’s also about time I started to get my heart rate up as I’ve been stuck (metaphorically) in 3rd gear for the last three months…


----------



## I like Skol (5 Mar 2015)

Brrrrr.... It was chilly at 5.30am. A light frost had me wishing I had worn my warmer gloves as my fingers were a bit sore by the time I got to work. It might have felt warmer if I had picked up the pace a little but just couldn't find the enthusiasm today so rode along @potsy styleee with an average of only 13.7mph (OK, Potsy on a quick day, with a tail wind, if he was 10yrs younger )


----------



## fossyant (5 Mar 2015)

Saw some sun this morning. Yay.


----------



## Biscuit (5 Mar 2015)

A great day for riding to work. Sunshine, cool breeze and relatively quiet. Happy Days!!!!


----------



## mythste (5 Mar 2015)

been off the bike for a week - entirely down to mine own laziness and decided I'd crack on today and do 20 miles with my new topeak panniers instead of the usual camelbak.

Weird.

The bikes dynamics have changed so much, I dont carry an awful lot but I guess having the weight lower made the bike "feel" heavier but I think I actually got a higher average speed out of her! Plus, shoulders and bum are feeling loads better. 20 miles with a solid 10KG on my back probably hasnt been great.

Convert.


----------



## EthelF (5 Mar 2015)

A cyclist ahead of me clipped a large sign at some roadworks and sent it toppling onto a parked works van, narrowly missing a workman standing next to it. Cyclist didn't go down and nobody appeared hurt.
The wording on the sign? "NARROW LANES, DO NOT OVERTAKE CYCLISTS"

I do confess this did make me laugh.


----------



## fimm (5 Mar 2015)

Big bike out. B*st*rd headwind. Worked hard, I think, but still slow. Going home might be easier...


----------



## 400bhp (5 Mar 2015)

Origamist said:


> . Just ahead was another chap on some titanium bling adorned in Assos, caught him coming down past Tatton Wall – he got a tow up to Ashley were we went our separate ways. It’s nice to see other cyclists again as the first 20 miles is usually just me and a couple of others. QUOTE]



Reckon that was Dave at work - tall chap and went straight on at Ashley X Roads?

Good guy


----------



## Ciar (5 Mar 2015)

Windy but not that bad, busted out the shades as well and really looking forward to the return journey as it feels really mild and today is my Friday ;-)


----------



## Origamist (5 Mar 2015)

400bhp said:


> Reckon that was Dave at work - tall chap and went straight on at Ashley X Roads?
> 
> Good guy



Yes, he went straight over the crossroads. Seemed 6ft +. Pretty sure he went through Tatton Park too.

Was a bit tough in the wind heading home this pm and the roads were extra dusty - I looked like I had been sand blasted when I got home....


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (5 Mar 2015)

Wore the bib shorts on the way home!


----------



## fossyant (5 Mar 2015)

Late start tomorrow as at the doctors (again). Almost still light by the time I got home tonight. Got a 80 miler return commute on Tuesday. Crewe and back. Hope its dry.


----------



## confusedcyclist (5 Mar 2015)

EthelF said:


> A cyclist ahead of me clipped a large sign at some roadworks and sent it toppling onto a parked works van, narrowly missing a workman standing next to it. Cyclist didn't go down and nobody appeared hurt.
> The wording on the sign? "NARROW LANES, DO NOT OVERTAKE CYCLISTS"
> 
> I do confess this did make me laugh.


Did you mean this one?






Unfortunately it didn't stop a twonk in a white van overtaking me on a BLIND CORNER ON A NARROW ROAD shortly after passing this in Bradford today.

GRRRRR


----------



## Origamist (5 Mar 2015)

fossyant said:


> Late start tomorrow as at the doctors (again). Almost still light by the time I got home tonight. Got a 80 miler return commute on Tuesday. Crewe and back. Hope its dry.



What's your planned route to Crewe? I guess you'll be going in the opposite direction to me...


----------



## J1888 (5 Mar 2015)

Cracking out today - great ride home apart from hitting a big dent in the road going southbound over Waterloo Bridge - thought I'd broken something on the bike and I definitely felt it in my hands and wrists!

Cool out and with an inobtrusive wind. Please continue like this Mr Weather.

Drawback is of course that the seasonal cyclists are now clogging up the bike racks at work, not that I'm bitter.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Mar 2015)

Got up and it was bloody cold, step outside and the cars are frozen over, come back in and see on the weather forecast that it is below freezing out in the sticks. So it is obvious that I go to work on the ice bike. Turned out the roads were perfectly dry and I would have been fine on the commuter. Anyway that gave me the excuse to come home at dinner time and swap the bikes. Legs tonight felt the ice ride this morning, but three days in a row now averaging 16mph on the way home


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Mar 2015)

fossyant said:


> Late start tomorrow as at the doctors (again). Almost still light by the time I got home tonight. Got a 80 miler return commute on Tuesday. Crewe and back. Hope its dry.



That's a cracking commute


----------



## fossyant (5 Mar 2015)

Origamist said:


> What's your planned route to Crewe? I guess you'll be going on the opposite direction to me...



Woodford, Alderley, ollerton (an old commute of mine) down through Biley, Middlewich then might take the lanes to Crewe Green (destination).


----------



## Origamist (5 Mar 2015)

fossyant said:


> Woodford, Alderley, ollerton (an old commute of mine) down through Biley, Middlewich then might take the lanes to Crewe Green (destination).



I'll keep my eyes open as I might see you!


----------



## I like Skol (5 Mar 2015)

Nice ride home, cool but not cold, dry and still. I also managed to find some zip from somewhere, I must have recharged my batteries during the 12hr shift as I pushed a lot harder on the way home


----------



## John_S (5 Mar 2015)

Todays commute was pretty uneventful however I'm really enjoying having at least the first 5 minutes or so of riding home not being in complete darkness. However it's still pretty cold in the mornings at the moment.

Despite a pretty uneventful commute both ways there was one thing that has made me post today.

My commute is a mixture of rural plus urban roads and now maybe this makes me sound really old fashioned but when for example I pass another cyclist going in the other direction I say good morning or evening & give bit of a nod or a hand gesture of acknowledgement. I must admit that for example I don't do this on one part of my journey once I'm nearly at work because there's a section jam packed with cyclists and I think I'd get out of breath saying hello to everyone.

However on the quieter roads where you only see say one person and on the rural parts of my commute I always say hello. Now throughout the winter I pretty much only see person on either the way to or home from work on the rural part of my commute and we always exchange a greeting and maybe a few extra words which sometimes get lost in the wind.

Tonight though, now that it's a bit nicer, there are more people on my route home and I passed 5 different people going in the opposite direction (the normal guy who says hello wasn't one of them today) and I said hello or evening to all of them and I didn't get a single response back or nod/gesture or anything. This probably now just makes me sound like a really grumpy old man, which to be fair is probably true a fair amount of the time, but in my defence I've had a rubbish week at work, my two year old son is unwell and hasn't been sleeping well which has been getting me up several times a night plus my 4 month old daughter has been doing her best to keep me awake when her brother isn't so perhaps I'm just really over tired and sensitive.

However is it really asking too much just to say something in return instead of just blanking me completely. Now my apologies in advance because I'm tired and being lazy I'm going to resort to some lazy stereotyping and lumping people into the same category as one another which I know that I shouldn't do but I'm really exhausted, running out of brain power and a bit fed up. For starters the other regular guy that I've seen throughout the winter has panniers and my guess is that like me they're going to work and they are the one that always also says hello. Now the 5 people that I saw tonight were all on pretty nice looking racing bikes and none of them had mudguards, racks, panniers, rucksacks or anything to suggest that they were commuting. Therefore I'm making a guess that they were just out to enjoy an evening ride now that the weather is a bit nicer. You'd think that now the weather was nicer they'd be happy to be getting out on the bike and perhaps be courteous enough to return a hello but I just got resolutely ignored by every single one of them.

Maybe the fact that I ride an old and beat up flat bared hybrid did not deem me worthy of acknowledgement but I'd like to think that we're all cyclists together and a friendly hello doesn't do any harm. Perhaps my bike hasn't got anything to do with it and whoever I was & whatever I was riding they wouldn't say hello to a fellow cyclist.

Anyway sorry for a really grumpy long post but I'm just really tired and maybe going a bit delusional now due to sleep deprivation which perhaps left me a bit sensitive to being continuously blanked on todays commute home. Perhaps if even one of them had said hello in return I wouldn't have minded so much but the fact that I was ignored by every single one really got me down.

Sorry for the miserable post and my rant is now over having got this off my check.

Hope that everyones commutes tomorrow go well and hope that everyone has a good weekend if they're not working over it.

John


----------



## ianrauk (5 Mar 2015)




----------



## uclown2002 (5 Mar 2015)

I was just thinking it'd been a while since one of these posts!


----------



## Simontm (5 Mar 2015)

So a bit of sorting out and I now have a 9-speed until the weekend till I've got the time to sort out the front mech. A bit like going back tone hybrid but I didn't realise how much of the big ring I was using - legs a bit sore for the spinning!

Not much happened but the pillock on Mitchem road that kept RLJ? 3 times I overtook you and I still had plenty of gas even with one ring - don't be an idiot. So numpty count: 1


----------



## Ganymede (6 Mar 2015)

Another late ride home for me - this time at 11-ish rather than midnight-ish - same again though: not a single car, moonlit roads which were mostly dry, no wind, a perfect commute. I was very weary though, can't sleep with a bad tooth after root canal treatment and a bad shoulder AND full moon, and I had a long day out today too, but a good one.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (6 Mar 2015)

Legs feeling it this morning. Starting to up the mileage and the speed and I'm currently very aware of my thighs! 
Can't complain though, had a cracking week this week, hopefully get out at the weekend too.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Mar 2015)

uclown2002 said:


> I was just thinking it'd been a while since one of these posts!




And it has everything, the whole enchilada, the record fish on the end of a line, it's a record breaker....


----------



## Ganymede (6 Mar 2015)

Perhaps someone should explain to poor @John_S ! I'm afraid you've brought up an age-old comment on this board, it's nothing personal - there is a faction on the forum which believes you never have to acknowledge another cyclist just because they're a cyclist, another which believes that it's nice but you shouldn't expect it back especially if the other cyclist is training for serious miles or isn't bothered, and that faction segues gently into those who always nod/wave/smile. I'm a nodder/smiler/"lovely day"-er but I live in the country and I do the same to everyone I meet on foot here as well - I probably wouldn't expect it in a town. It's really just the spectrum of humanity in general and I wouldn't let it get to you!

You made ianruk's day though, he loves a good kerching.


----------



## Simontm (6 Mar 2015)

Fun commute in. Amazing to think it wasn't that long ago that I would be dying going up a ramp, now I am overtaking people on hills going an average 15mph 

Oh, forgot to say, yesterday morning saw a bloke with a full BMX helmet, lights front and back of said helmet, also on helmet was camera and a camera on a selfie stick!!! Slightly overdoing it. 

Alas even the better weather cannot stop the idiots. Numpty count: 1 A BMW driver who was in such a hurry, he went the far side of Westmead road (downhill) then sharply cut in to the pinch traffic island just missing me.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Mar 2015)

Glorious weather in Leicester this morning so extended the commute. Glad it is Friday as my legs have had enough this week, nice gentle bimble home tonight me thinks.


----------



## Ganymede (6 Mar 2015)

Simontm said:


> Fun commute in. Amazing to think it wasn't that long ago that I would be dying going up a ramp, now I am overtaking people on hills going an average 15mph


Congrats on your progress!


----------



## EthelF (6 Mar 2015)

confusedcyclist said:


> Did you mean this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, it was a large rectangular red sign, on a tall (c7ft), apparently top-heavy frame placed just within the cones closing off one lane at roadworks. Such signs are becoming increasingly common at roadworks in London. They seem about as effective as the one you posted above.


----------



## Sittingduck (6 Mar 2015)

Shorts with knee warmers this morning - nice to be riding both ways in the daylight! 

Distinct lack of cyclists on Embankment though - must be a Friday thing. Lazy buggers all working from home, I expect...


----------



## fossyant (6 Mar 2015)

Need a rethink of wardrobe. Rather sweat laden last night and this morning. I think winter may be on its way out


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Mar 2015)

Had a cancelled appointment this morning so stuck an extra 5 miles on the commute and took in a local climb. Knocked 11 seconds off my PB on it with a favourable tail wind. Musn't grumble.


----------



## sionhughes (6 Mar 2015)

Not been cycling for long (about 2 months) and this morning was only my 3rd time commuting in. Felt good when I woke up, in the end managed to knock 4 minutes off my 11 mile commute. Well chuffed with that!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (6 Mar 2015)

Left a bit late this morning, got 10 yards down the road, to realise my late night saddle adjustment was a bit wonky!
So back home and a quick sort out.

As I was not really late but needed to put some effort in , I realised just how lazy I normally ride!

But really looking forward to going home, dry roads, tail wind, daylight and a lovely clean bike.
A weekend with out any bike maintenance, bliss!


----------



## John_S (6 Mar 2015)

Hi Ganymede,

Thanks for the message bringing me up to speed on the debate.

The post was probably as a result of my state of mind because I've had an absolutely terrible week at work so far and that's been combined with barely any sleep due to my kids being ill.

Given that I was feeling in a bad mood and sleep deprived I think that having a rant just helped get something off my chest and cheered me up ever so slightly.

To be honest there's no harm done if I'm blanked by another cyclist as everybody has their own things going on and it's a personal choice so I won't take it personally.

At least I made somebodies days if it gave ianruk's a chuckle and an excuse to bring out a kerching.

Commute in this morning was fortunately incident free and the temp was a bit higher which was nice.

John


----------



## Exile (6 Mar 2015)

Enjoying the warmer weather, still a bit of a chill in the wind, but short sleeves again this morning. Still have the big old coat in the bag though, that rain's still ice cold when it catches you, so if rather be safe than sorry.

Also making the most of being able to set off around quarter past eight and be at my desk half an hour later. Sometimes it's nice to have a longer commute, sometimes it's nice to have a lie in. This week I've been choosing extra sleep. Go on, call me lazy, I dare you


----------



## summerdays (6 Mar 2015)

Cycle in fine, homeward journey beautiful, sunshine blue skies .... Bliss!


----------



## confusedcyclist (6 Mar 2015)

First day in the car in ages and the weather is gorgeous! Typical! I'll be out in my shorts tomorrow though


----------



## Ganymede (6 Mar 2015)

John_S said:


> Hi Ganymede,
> 
> Thanks for the message bringing me up to speed on the debate.
> 
> ...


Aww, I know how it can be - one thing on top of another, sorry to hear it. Some people cycle to get away from having to interact with people too - they're still part of the cycling fraternity/sorority but we're not all the same. Also, it was Ian's birthday yesterday so it was actually very well-timed! Glad you had a good commute today!


----------



## Simontm (6 Mar 2015)

Lovely sunny ride home, although as I predicted at work, the loony pull outers were out in force  Bizarrely tho...numpty count: 0


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Mar 2015)

First commute this year in ss top and shorts, was a bloody hard headwind for the first part of the ride, I did the last ten miles in under 30 minutes, mind you it was mainly downhill and with a cracking tailwind. Sod Friday legs four days running I've beat 16mph average on the way home and tonight I smashed it


----------



## Jenkins (6 Mar 2015)

Last of 7 consecutive days and the best conditions for some time - sunshine and light winds at the same time

Unfortunately topped off by some idiot undertaking me while I was approaching a roundabout and indicating right only to immediately pull in front and also turn right.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (6 Mar 2015)

Legs have felt like lead all week, and yet tonight, chasing a guy down at 26 mph, legs felt like I had borrowed them from Jens Voight.

Cannot work out how some days you have good days and other are bad.

But I really enjoyed tonight's ride home, shame the wife is ill, otherwise would have topped it off with a trip to the pub!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (9 Mar 2015)

So I was going to start the week off in style and drop in a 50 miler, alarm at 04:30 to be out the door for 05:10. When it came to it my bed held me in somehow, I just couldn't escape. In the end I started rushing around so I could do the usual route. I just couldnt decide what to wear, -3 deg C morning up to 10 deg C this afternoon. The 7 P's definitely so true this morning.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Mar 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> So I was going to start the week off in style and drop in a 50 miler, alarm at 04:30 to be out the door for 05:10. When it came to it my bed held me in somehow, I just couldn't escape. In the end I started rushing around so I could do the usual route. I just couldnt decide what to wear, -3 deg C morning up to 10 deg C this afternoon. The 7 P's definitely so true this morning.



I planned to do a 50 this morning as well, and also didn't do it. When I got up the cars were all thick ice and the grass was white over, so I shifted everything onto the ice bike and came in on that and was very slow. By the time I got to work all the ice had gone


----------



## DWiggy (9 Mar 2015)

Cleaned and re packed my rear wheel bearings on Sunday, only 1000 miles on these wheels and the drive side bearings are quite corroded (Shimano R501). All sorted now and seems faster (probably in my head) and had a nice quick ride in today.

Also the new Shimano R501 are so much easer to service with the all in one cone/cover thing.


----------



## 400bhp (9 Mar 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Legs have felt like lead all week, and yet tonight, chasing a guy down at 26 mph, legs felt like I had borrowed them from Jens Voight.
> 
> Cannot work out how some days you have good days and other are bad.



I've been pondering this for a while.

I think it's the lack of a structured training regime that most of us are in this boat.

So, if you're like me, I just cycle because I love it, be that commuting or riding for leisure. I have no structure whatsoever for training over the 7-8000 miles I do each year. Coupled with that I have little to no dietary control - I just eat what I like when I like.

So, I think it's natural that our perceived level of achievable effort will vary wildly from almost one day to the next.


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2015)

Late start as I had to get the kids off to school.

One atrocious pass on Windmill Lane. Approaching an offset cross roads, I'm in the middle of the lane indicating right when a twit comes past on wrong side of road but then realises a car is coming so swerves back in. I lock up and skid out of the way. Shouted at him but he carried on. 

Unfortunately speed bumps and traffic lights meant I caught him. I didn't swear and asked him what he was playing at. Didn't give him a chance to respond. Bbb BB was all I got.


----------



## Simontm (9 Mar 2015)

Sunny-ish start to the day, unfortunately drivers are now getting used to the sun so instead of chilling in the sun, it's back to MGIF. 
Lots more cyclists about, one even said hello, shocking behaviour 
Not looking forward to the rain later.

Numpty count: One -me! Forgot my sunglasses for the morning and my peaked hat for the rain this arvo.


----------



## Turbo Rider (9 Mar 2015)

Sweaty! Weather's a bit in between at the moment but wearing a jacket for the nippy morning and still sporting a buff. Had to pull the buff down half way in though, having had it shield me from the cold for my downhill burst. Looks like it will be a jacket for the evening too, unless the sun tells the weatherman he's a joker. Got to the office quicker than usual though, so a new PB on the front...unless I left early...I never really pay attention or time myself...still wasn't the first bike in either.


----------



## Origamist (9 Mar 2015)

Saw the forecast and was trying to outpace the rain coming in from the west - luckily a goodly tailwind helped me to stay dry. That will only mean one thing tonight - a drenching and a solid headwind.

Am currently thinking of an N+1 again - a fast commuting bike for dry days. My Genesis Equilibrium is sprightly enough, but I'm looking for any excuse to get a new bit of kit. I like the look of last year's Genesis Volare...


----------



## MisterStan (9 Mar 2015)

Nearly broadsided by a girl on a BSO this morning - she was on her mobile and the front brake obviously wasn't working - there were cars behind me that could have hit her too! A couple of other idiots having moments after that too. 

Chilly to start, but soon warmed up, going to be mild again on the way home...


----------



## Sittingduck (9 Mar 2015)

Chilly but nice enough this morning. Didn't notice the usual SW tailwind as much as normal. Had a guy thank me for the tow just before I peeled off Embankment. A rare gesture of cycling politeness in the Capital


----------



## 400bhp (9 Mar 2015)

Followed a guy to his front door that had given me a punishment pass. He used all the usual excuses.

really don't know why I bothered. He wasn't going to admit his aggression. Got to try sometimes though.


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2015)

400bhp said:


> Followed a guy to his front door that had given me a punishment pass. He used all the usual excuses.
> 
> really don't know why I bothered. He wasn't going to admit his aggression. Got to try sometimes though.



Well you know where he lives and can shove a spud up his exhaust.


----------



## Turbo Rider (9 Mar 2015)

Excellent ride home- tail wind gave me more whoosh than a Wotsit. Slight dab of moisture in the air, but it was all quite cooling really.


----------



## Simontm (9 Mar 2015)

Went and saw some mates over at Wimbledon but both there and home I thought one thing - I gotta put that cable on the front mech. All that spinning  Still spose it'll do my hills good 

No numpties as such but one policeman cut right across me at Mitchum. No inconvenience or risk of death/injury so doesn't count but still...noticed he entered the roundabout without clear exit as well. So I filtered past him


----------



## clf (9 Mar 2015)

First commute today after cleaning my bike on purpose over the weekend, I didn't go any faster, probably won't bother getting the sponge out again for a while.


----------



## BigAl68 (10 Mar 2015)

Total school boy error this morning. I put my spare battery pack on charge last night as the one on the bike was down to the warning light. Set off happily pedaling and after 15 minutes or so it starts flashing so I stop to swap battery packs to find the one I put on charge is dead. Turn on the back up LED light to see that on the battery warning light also. Only one thing to do as it's foggy I turn around and head back home. Now about to ride to the station to get the train having put the LED on charge for 20 minutes. Note to self, remember to switch the plug socket on and don't forget to check your back up lights from time to time.


----------



## fossyant (10 Mar 2015)

4c check, winds light check, sun nearly up check, 40 mile commute to Crewe. Bring it on.


----------



## Turbo Rider (10 Mar 2015)

Stayed up too late last night so I was a bit drowsy and didnt really notice my ride in...extra vigilant with hand signals though and I got in earlier than yesterday again...no drama's and today, I was the first bike in...yay me


----------



## Simontm (10 Mar 2015)

Legs felt a bit blurgh after the beers last night but a fairly fast pace in with, for me, some very sharp filtering along the A232 which was fun.
I use Strava more to record distance than speed but when I say fairly fast, the app says at one point I reached 46.9mph ...yeah, right 
Now the biggest decision after riding with just base and normal top on instead of fleece top/jacket is when do I go to one buff? Timing is all 
numpty count: 0


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Mar 2015)

Managed to get a bit of a tow from a truck along Chelsea Embankment, for a while. Nice to be sucked along at 30mph for a couple of hundred metres  Lots more cyclists out this morning. The lighter mornings are definitely favoured by those coming out of cycling hibernation.


----------



## martinclive (10 Mar 2015)

Close for @MisterStan yesterday - one back for me today
Woman turning right from a right hand side road in a Chelsea tractor just did not see us.until the nose of her car was rather close to my hip - one of those classics where she has looked up and down the road but not in front of her - the shock on her face was quite a sight and to be fair she immediately waved apology and stayed behind us for a long way - think she scared the living cr*p out of herself


----------



## MisterStan (10 Mar 2015)

And after that one, I had a Transit Connect, connect with my elbow on Elizabeth Way bridge, some choice words used when we pulled up at the lights together.


----------



## martinclive (10 Mar 2015)

MisterStan said:


> And after that one, I had a Transit Connect, connect with my elbow on Elizabeth Way bridge, some choice words used when we pulled up at the lights together.


Can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## summerdays (10 Mar 2015)

Lovely morning... managed to bump into two different sets of friends to slow my journey down, but that's one of the great things about cycling is you can stop and chat to someone in the city without holding up all the traffic.

I have to own up to just crossing a line as it turned red. A junction where I turn red and so have to change lanes and go at a fast speed, and I suddenly realised that I was going to be cutting it fine as the lights turned to amber but my speed was too high to want to stop. It's no worse than I have seen cars do at that junction as you often can't turn until the lights change but I don't normally do it myself if I'm behind the line (normally in that situation I get off my bike and walk around the corner, cross the road and get back on again).


----------



## Nocode (10 Mar 2015)

Clean bike, new chain, lovely morning - boy, that felt good.

Strange observations coming into London Bridge this morning; (1) a rider in jeans/trainers riding a single-speed with a 90mm rear aero wheel, (2) 100 metres further up the road, another guy wearing jeans/trainers and riding a bike with 2 x 90mm aero wheels. I guess you don't have to be lycra'ed-up to ride a bike with aero wheels, but seemed an odd choice of wheel for commuting, especially given the non-aero attire


----------



## MisterStan (10 Mar 2015)

Nocode said:


> Clean bike, new chain, lovely morning - boy, that felt good.
> 
> Strange observations coming into London Bridge this morning; (1) a rider in jeans/trainers riding a single-speed with a 90mm rear aero wheel, (2) 100 metres further up the road, another guy wearing jeans/trainers and riding a bike with 2 x 90mm aero wheels. I guess you don't have to be lycra'ed-up to ride a bike with aero wheels, but seemed an odd choice of wheel for commuting, especially given the non-aero attire


Hipsters. Did they have beards too?


----------



## Nocode (10 Mar 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Hipsters. Did they have beards too?


Hehe, strangely no. First guy on the SS could've been a hipster. The second guy just looked like he had nicked a road bike with aero wheels!


----------



## ianrauk (10 Mar 2015)

I just couldn't get into the commute this morning. I took the long way round as it was such a lovely morning anyway. Traffic was really bad in parts this morning. Making for slow going sometimes. I also had a draft fairy a long way down the A21. Soon lost him in the traffic as he made schoolboy errors when in came to filtering.


----------



## Turbo Rider (10 Mar 2015)

Nocode said:


> Hehe, strangely no. First guy on the SS could've been a hipster. The second guy just looked like he had nicked a road bike with aero wheels!


 
Thieves then. A band of thieves. They come in troupes of 40, they say. Guard your wheels with your life!


----------



## fossyant (10 Mar 2015)

Made it. 36 miles. 2nd person to arrive for meeting even after locking up and getting changed. Coffee time.

Nice route but some of the road surfaces were shocking


----------



## MisterStan (10 Mar 2015)

fossyant said:


> Made it. 36 miles. 2nd person to arrive for meeting even after locking up and getting changed. Coffee time.
> 
> Nice route but some of the road surfaces were shocking


On the fixed?


----------



## fossyant (10 Mar 2015)

MisterStan said:


> On the fixed?



Yep.


----------



## Simontm (10 Mar 2015)

fossyant said:


> Yep.


----------



## Origamist (10 Mar 2015)

fossyant said:


> Made it. 36 miles. 2nd person to arrive for meeting even after locking up and getting changed. Coffee time.
> 
> Nice route but some of the road surfaces were shocking


 
Tell me about it! Nice work, btw. Did not see you though!

Lovely blue skies and a crisp but not overly cold commute. Drivetrain is sounding a bit rough - chainring is probably now past its best and the jockey wheels are pretty much shot...Will stick on a new chainset, cassette, mech and chain at Easter...


----------



## Keith Oates (10 Mar 2015)

Lovely blue skies out here today and the ride in was VERY Crisp this morning but spring is on the way, so they say!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DWiggy (10 Mar 2015)

It getting to that time of year when is difficult to know what clobber to be in, cold mornings in and warm rides home?


----------



## ianrauk (10 Mar 2015)

DWiggy said:


> It getting to that time of year when is difficult to know what clobber to be in, cold mornings in and warm rides home?




Indeed.. bit too nippy in the morning... too warm in the evening..hard to work out clothing.


----------



## Origamist (10 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Indeed.. bit too nippy in the morning... too warm in the evening..hard to work out clothing.


 
Answer: gilet!


----------



## Arjimlad (10 Mar 2015)

Last night I rode home through Bradley Stoke towards Winterbourne to avoid nasty muddy bumpy roads.

I stay on the road because I find jumping on & off the shared use paths a pain in the bum when I am in a hurry. They are on the wrong side of the road and have very few entrance points.

A Burnt Tree Luton van nearly had me off, though, passing me way too close. Sadly I could not catch him up or get his reg number. I was on a road with a line of paint demarcating the "cycle lane" and was well within this. He was only just on "his" side of the white line which meant a horrible close pass.

Git !


----------



## ianrauk (10 Mar 2015)

Origamist said:


> Answer: gilet!




You're probably right.. haven't got one, but may invest.


----------



## subaqua (10 Mar 2015)

Origamist said:


> Tell me about it! Nice work, btw. Did not see you though!
> 
> Lovely blue skies and a crisp but not overly cold commute. Drivetrain is sounding a bit rough - chainring is probably now past its best and the jockey wheels are pretty much shot...Will stick on a new chainset, cassette, mech and chain at Easter...



you know that they will fail just before easter now. tis the rules of engineering.


----------



## Origamist (10 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> You're probably right.. haven't got one, but may invest.


 
It's my fav item of cycle clothing - I have three. Each offers a different level of protection form the wind/rain/cold and can be stowed easily. The only things that push it close in clothing terms are a buff (which I know you are a fan of!) and the snot toweling on my gloves!



subaqua said:


> you know that they will fail just before easter now. tis the rules of engineering.


 
I'm hoping the early Easter will save me...watch this space!


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Mar 2015)

Gilet & Kneewarmers! L/S base under SS Jersey too...


----------



## MisterStan (10 Mar 2015)

And arm warmers!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Mar 2015)

Got home yesterday and our lass asks if I can drop the car off at the garage on my way to work this morning. So shortest commute to work in probably the last two years this morning. Nipped out at dinner time though and did a quick 15 miles.


----------



## DWiggy (10 Mar 2015)

Its coming to that time of year again when the sun is very bright and very low making it difficult for car/lorry/van drivers to see anything especially when travelling East in the morning and West in the evening please take care people


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (10 Mar 2015)

The Busway going home had cyclist all over it. So catching them and racing home was the order of the day.

I caught and passed about 5, then was overtaken by a guy, but I sped up after him. Anyway he started to slow, so I thought that it I will have him, and went onto the big ring at the front, forgetting, I was on the smallest cog at the back. Chain went straight over and I ground to a halt!

Got off to sort it, and all the people I had passed rushed by!

In a moment to get back on and overtaken them again I nearly fell over in a clip less moment, but saved it, just! You would have been proud of me! LOL!


----------



## subaqua (10 Mar 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> The Busway going home had cyclist all over it. So catching them and racing home was the order of the day.
> 
> I caught and passed about 5, then was overtaken by a guy, but I sped up after him. Anyway he started to slow, so I thought that it I will have him, and went onto the big ring at the front, forgetting, I was on the smallest cog at the back. Chain went straight over and I ground to a halt!
> 
> ...





never done any of that at all , EVER ! Honest Guv. would I lie to ya !


----------



## fossyant (10 Mar 2015)

Origamist said:


> Tell me about it! Nice work, btw. Did not see you though!
> 
> Lovely blue skies and a crisp but not overly cold commute. Drivetrain is sounding a bit rough - chainring is probably now past its best and the jockey wheels are pretty much shot...Will stick on a new chainset, cassette, mech and chain at Easter...



I didn't hit Ollerton and Toft till about 8:15 so you'd probably sailed through by then.

Had a few sarnies for lunch, but I don't think it was enough for the return. Was flagging a bit as the wind had turned. Last 10 miles were taken easy.

Averaged just over 17mph there and 16 back. Can't stop drinking now. Had 2 lucozades, 1 can coke, cuppa, evening meal, and now guzzling banana milk and milk.

Hats of to the nutters that do that distance every day. 72 miles rattled off.


----------



## Origamist (10 Mar 2015)

Beautiful evening for a bike ride. Wind had relented and what there was seemed to be from behind. 

Got passed by a guy when cruising at 20mph along the A50 outside Knutsford. Didn't want to draft, so stuck 10m behind at 23mph for the next mile and a half. Sadly, he turned off...


----------



## fossyant (10 Mar 2015)

Origamist said:


> Beautiful evening for a bike ride. Wind had relented and what there was seemed to be from behind.
> 
> Got passed by a guy when cruising at 20mph along the A50 outside Knutsford. Didn't want to draft, so stuck 10m behind at 23mph for the next mile and a half. Sadly, he turned off...



Yeh yeh, the wind had turned round. Headwind both ways for me. Boooo


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Mar 2015)

fossyant said:


> I didn't hit Ollerton and Toft till about 8:15 so you'd probably sailed through by then.
> 
> Had a few sarnies for lunch, but I don't think it was enough for the return. Was flagging a bit as the wind had turned. Last 10 miles were taken easy.
> 
> ...



I prefer dedicated to nutter if you don't mind


----------



## ianrauk (10 Mar 2015)

Awesome tailwind home..
.


----------



## Origamist (10 Mar 2015)

fossyant said:


> I didn't hit Ollerton and Toft till about 8:15 so you'd probably sailed through by then.
> 
> Had a few sarnies for lunch, but I don't think it was enough for the return. Was flagging a bit as the wind had turned. Last 10 miles were taken easy.
> 
> ...



Missed you by only 5 mins in Toft...


----------



## Origamist (10 Mar 2015)

fossyant said:


> Yeh yeh, the wind had turned round. Headwind both ways for me. Boooo



Dehydration playing tricks with you memory this morning!?


----------



## MisterStan (10 Mar 2015)

The very gentlest of headwinds coming home, had a couple of guys taking a tow. Lovely evening for a ride. Summer shoes on today too!


----------



## Exile (10 Mar 2015)

Warm enough now I didn't even take the jacket with me today, and the overshoes stayed off for the ride home! I'll be digging out the fingerless gloves next . Shame about all the idiots on the ride home though, it almost ruined an otherwise excellent day of commuting. Vans pulling out on me, buses squeezing past me, cars not giving way to me, pedestrians meandering aimlessly into the road. Pretty normal stuff really, but I had four of five (non-)events in quick succession which didn't give me the time to put each one aside before another piled on top. 

All but forgotten with a nice cup of tea when I got in though


----------



## HLaB (10 Mar 2015)

A bit overdressed this morning in bibs long and a softshell as it soon warm up when the sun came out, which didnae take long as it was light from the start. Stopped for a couple of pics:









This evening was in the light for nearly an hour and there was some great views of the sunset to the east of me, I didnae stop too much though  as I wanted to get quite a bit south to explore a new route partly in the light. After a while of chasing a landing hot air balloon, I conceded and snapped this.




36.7miles and 1,152ft of climbing later (most of that in the latter half) I got back in the dark


----------



## BigAl68 (11 Mar 2015)

A lovely and fairly quick ride in today as at my desk in 57 minutes which I was happy with for 17 miles commute, lock the bike in the bike sheds and then a quick walk across the hospital. Noticed the rabbits are back out in numbers again and that the sky is now starting to lighten at about 5.40am which makes me smile.

No drama with lights as everything once again fully charged and the bike and legs felt good. Now I just need to make a few spreadsheets balance and then I go for a few post work ciders.


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Mar 2015)

Nice sunny ride home Yesterday and rode righteously around the park at 20mph.

Slacked on the way in this morning - suggestion of an Easterly headwind, mind you...


----------



## MisterStan (11 Mar 2015)

Hard work this morning, a headwind for what felt like the whole 18 miles. 

No doubt @ianrauk will be along shortly gloating about a tail wind....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Mar 2015)

One long hard slog this morning. Wind wasn't bad but I just had no energy at all. It has also got to that time of year when the clothing requirements change drastically from the start of the ride and the end of it, full winter gear at the beginning, I would have happily done the last few miles in ss jersey and shorts.


----------



## Nocode (11 Mar 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Hard work this morning, a headwind for what felt like the whole 18 miles.
> 
> No doubt @ianrauk will be along shortly gloating about a tail wind....



The forecast wet commute on the way home tonight might limit the gloating


----------



## ianrauk (11 Mar 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Hard work this morning, a headwind for what felt like the whole 18 miles.
> 
> No doubt @ianrauk will be along shortly gloating about a tail wind....




Indeed bud... lovely wind assisted ride in...but hey.. it'll get me back as you know.
So not only is my route home all up hill, there will be a headwind...and rain.. apparently.


----------



## MisterStan (11 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> So not only is my route home all up hill, there will be a headwind...and rain.. apparently.


----------



## robjh (11 Mar 2015)

Almost a tale of two commutes this morning as I was 5 miles, or 1/3 of the way, in when I glanced behind and saw no pannier on the bike. I went through the things in it – sandwiches? No, I can buy lunch; lock? No, it’ll be safe at work; lights? Ah, don’t fancy 15 miles home in complete darkness tonight. So I went back and there it was right by the door.

Ironically it was such a lovely morning that I’d been planning to add a few extra miles, but this wasn’t what I had in mind.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (11 Mar 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Hard work this morning, a headwind for what felt like the whole 18 miles.
> 
> No doubt @ianrauk will be along shortly gloating about a tail wind....



Bloody hard work!


----------



## Exile (11 Mar 2015)

Almost collected by some idiot in a skip lorry this morning as I flew along the main road. He completely misjudged my speed and by the time he realised that I was doing nearer thirty than thirteen he was already halfway out. Some credit to him, he realised his blunder and straddled the centre line so as not to slam the door completely in my face and allow me the space to pass if I needed it. 

I didn't, these new quasi-hydro brakes have so much controlled power I'd slowed enough to tuck in behind and draft him until he turned off a quarter of a mile further along. If you cut me up, the least you can do is help get me back up to speed.


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 Mar 2015)

20 mph headwind in this morning.


----------



## DWiggy (11 Mar 2015)

Amazing extended ride home yesterday, took in a few hill's and a bit of the country side....lush! Had a chilled out ride in this morning...really loving the weather at the moment long may it last!


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Mar 2015)

DWiggy said:


> ...really loving the weather at the moment long may it last!



I don't think it's gonna last the afternoon!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (11 Mar 2015)

Felt a little tightness in the legs on this mornings ride in. I wanted a 60+ round trip the same as yesterday but chopped the last 5 miles off, I just didn't feel right. The homeward bound ride tonight, uphill, into the wind coupled with the forecast rain, I'll be glad of a standard distance ride.


----------



## hennbell (11 Mar 2015)

HLaB said:


> A bit overdressed this morning in bibs long and a softshell as it soon warm up when the sun came out, which didnae take long as it was light from the start. Stopped for a couple of pics:
> View attachment 82117
> 
> View attachment 82118
> ...


 
The only time you see a castle when riding a bicycle in Canada is when you ride past the Lego store.


----------



## hennbell (11 Mar 2015)

What a differance 2 weeks makes. Took last week off as I was on Vacation in Cuba, come back to canada and lots of the snow has melted. 2 weeks ago -37C, todays expected high is +3.

But now the roads are sloppy in the afternoon and icy in the morning. But winter is not over yet we still have at least 1 or 2 good blasts of winter. As the old wife tales suggests if March comes in like a lamb it shall leave as a Lion.


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 Mar 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> 20 mph headwind in this morning.



Bit faster going the other way.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (11 Mar 2015)

How does the rain know its 5 o'clock?


----------



## ianrauk (11 Mar 2015)

Actually, seems I come out all lucky for the commute. The dreaded headwind didn't materialise nor did the rain. (Though it is spitting now)
Mild temps too. Nice and enjoyable commute.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Mar 2015)

Another lucky one here. Wind had picked up so was hard work for the first part of the ride, but was warm and no rain at all


----------



## MisterStan (11 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Actually, seems I come out all lucky for the commute. The dreaded headwind didn't materialise nor did the rain. (Though it is spitting now)
> Mild temps too. Nice and enjoyable commute.


----------



## MisterStan (11 Mar 2015)

The tailwind didn't materialise, nor did the rain really. Few spots here and there. Damp roads though, so the bike was filthy.


----------



## fossyant (11 Mar 2015)

Rain had turned up as forecast at lunch, but it was just damp for the ride home. Things have been ticking well last few days, so I think my meds are OK - for all that to change this week as I move to injections every 3 weeks. Nice ! It should stop the daily energy lows, and I'll get them every three weeks.


----------



## HLaB (11 Mar 2015)

A fast ride in the morning sunshine with an empty back pack for me this morning and a bit of a contrast tonight, a slow ride under grey skies with a full backpack. At least the forecasted heavy rain never materialised :-/


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (11 Mar 2015)

Yep, no real headwind or rain here either. I was far too hot riding in wet weather gear though. Looking nice and mild for tomorrow, anticipating wet roads though so the hack may remain the steed of choice. C'mon Spring, start to show yourself properly, stop teasing me!


----------



## 400bhp (11 Mar 2015)

Funny how some days you get more than your fair share of clowns on the road. Seemed to be a day of impatience.

Clown #-way in1. Clearly didn't like me filtering past him at Bowden lights, so decided to close pass me. Only for me go past him (obviously, the feckin clown is either a goldfish or has never used the route before as there's a queue behind buses into Hale 50% of the time) 1/2 a mile down the roadin the inevitable queue and him to look sheepish as I go past his open window and tell him to give me more room.

Clown #2-way home (see the similarity with Clown #1). Clearly didn't like me filtering past him on Hale road just before the roundabout, so decided to force his way past exiting the roundabout on to Hale Road. Only for me go past him (obviously, the feckin clown is either a goldfish or has never used the route before as there's a queue 90% of the time) 300 yards down the road in the inevitable queue. I just mouthed "well done" as I sailed past him.

Plus a few clown's cousins using the rat run through Hale/Hale top and driving in an overtly aggressive manner. Not necessarily aggressive at me, just driving too fast for the conditions. Again - inevitable queue for the junction to get out onto Hale Road and I sail past them.

I felt slightly sorry for these types, that they are so ingrained in negativity and their mildly entrapped lives.


----------



## Panter (12 Mar 2015)

Daffodils gently swaying in a warm light wind, Blue skies, blazing sunshine and the sound of birdsong. Lovely!!


----------



## Sittingduck (12 Mar 2015)

More horrible traffic and head breeze!


----------



## ianrauk (12 Mar 2015)

Lovely morning for a commute. I started out with LS shirt and windcheater, half way in, once warmed up nicely and off came the windcheater. Traffic a bit lighter today too which was a bonus.
Had a wheelsucker on the A21 with a creaky bike, stuck to me like glue for a good distance. I could tell when he was putting the effort in


----------



## MisterStan (12 Mar 2015)

What a cracking morning, sunny, not too cold, slight headwind. Loads more cyclists out today. And no twats in Transit Connects.


----------



## Origamist (12 Mar 2015)

Weighty tailwind meant a 19mph + average, but was a bit warm (6C) and was too lazy to take off my gilet!

Lovely moment when a buzzard took off on the verge next to me and flew parallel at roughly the same speed for 30m - it was only about 5/6 metres to my left.

Not one bad pass either. A great ride...


----------



## Exile (12 Mar 2015)

Nice commute in. SS and arm warmers this morning, felt just about right once I'd warmed up, maybe a little too hot towards the end if anything. Certainly feeling like spring out there now.

Bit of point making with a persistent RLJer along Whitworth Street. No words were exchanged, but I did enjoy passing them repeatedly between the lights. I'd like to imagine my constant leapfrogging might lead to a change in their ways, but I doubt it.

Felt a bit too much like I was toying with them when I dropped though the backstreets, only to reappear ahead as we reached the A56/Mancunian Way roundabout, so I just pushed on a little harder and left them behind.


----------



## Keith Oates (12 Mar 2015)

Heavy frost for going into work this morning so was fairly well wrapped up but coming home this evening it was very mild let's hope the real cold has gone for this year.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 400bhp (12 Mar 2015)

A bit too warm for my kit this morning, but couldn't be bothered having a second lot of semi clean clothes hung up around the house so I put up with it.

Had some clown with very poor driving skills (poor observation and low level aggression) make 2-3 poor manouvers on the rat run through Hale I use. He clearly knows the area otherwise he wouldn't have been using the rat run, but conveniently forgot that there was a T junction around a blind right hand corner when he tried to overtook but failed 50 yards from the junction (I was taking the lane). He then tried another overtake as we left the junction, failing again because there's a car coming the other way (road is nowhere near wide enough for 2 cars and a bike). At this point he'd beeping but is now level with me for an inordinate amount of time (I hate it when drivers stay level and are in the process of an overtake).

Again, he clearly forgot about the traffic in front of him and the speed bumps which slowed him down to a pace less than I was travelling at.

Mouthful given - farkin idiot.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (12 Mar 2015)

Another cracking days riding, quickest AM ride of the year at 20+ average, and a really mild evenings return trip. I can only hope the forecast tomorrow doesn't materialise...


----------



## BigAl68 (12 Mar 2015)

Left for work late at 5.30am and it was lovely cycling into the sunrise. Journey home was a bit windy but I had a kestrel fly past me and then a big buzzard. It's days like this that makes me feel good life. And now I have 5 days off and hope to get some big rides in.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Mar 2015)

Had a wheel sucker for over two miles tonight, I wouldn't have minded but not a word of thanks or offer to have a go in front.


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 Mar 2015)

46 miles today with one broken spoke, three close passes, two people who felt it appropriate to sound their horns and drive at me because I had filtered past them when stationary resulting in me suggesting they should leave by fornicating and that they like to pleasure themselves.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Mar 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> 46 miles today with one broken spoke, three close passes, two people who felt it appropriate to sound their horns and drive at me because I had filtered past them when stationary resulting in me suggesting they should leave by fornicating and that they like to pleasure themselves.




I really do think we are lucky commuting in London as car drivers (or the great majority of them) know how to drive around, and with cyclists compared to other parts of the country. @Origamist , now you are a fully blown norverner, would you agree?


----------



## Origamist (12 Mar 2015)

Mudguard bracket snapped at the rear on the way home, but the stays held up and I got home with a percussive rattling...That's the fourth set of SKS guards I have ruined over the years. 

A few spots of rain nr Byley, but it didn't amount to anything. The wind was swirling, but not against me all the way as I had imagined. 

Got passed at Tatton by some guy in a Merc doing 90mph + . He did overtake mainly in the opposing lane, but the turbulence was still enough to make me deviate, and nothing like the usual 60 - 70mph crowd along there.


----------



## Origamist (12 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I really do think we are lucky commuting in London as car drivers (or the great majority of them) know how to driver around and with cyclists compared to other parts of the country. @Origamist , now you are a fully blown norverner, would you agree?



I think driving standards on rural roads in the NW are generally very good. It's just that the speed differential, blind corners and close passes can make things seem a bit scary. In London, most roads are 30mph or 20mph and congestion means that motor traffic is often moving at half that speed. Most London drivers accept the reality that cycling is usually the faster mode of transport and are accustomed to cyclist behaviour.

However, in suburban and urban situations up here I think the lack of commuting cyclists leads to a lack of understanding and frustration when cyclists filter as it's not the norm as in London and quite a few motorists take umbrage. Some shout or pass closely to vent their frustration and inadequacy. There's also not much in the way of bus lanes up here and the cycling infrastructure is generally poor. Oh, and the state of the roads in Cheshire East are "disappointing".


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 Mar 2015)

Origamist said:


> I think driving standards on rural roads in the NW are generally very good. It's just that the speed differential, blind corners and close passes can make things seem a bit scary. In London, most roads are 30mph or 20mph and congestion means that motor traffic is often moving at half that speed. Most London drivers accept the reality that cycling is usually the faster mode of transport and are accustomed to cyclist behaviour.
> 
> However, in suburban and urban situations up here I think the lack of commuting cyclists leads to a lack of understanding and frustration when cyclists filter as it's not the norm as in London and quite a few motorists take umbrage. Some shout or pass closely to vent their frustration and inadequacy. There's also not much in the way of bus lanes up here and the cycling infrastructure is generally poor. Oh, and the state of the roads in Cheshire East are "disappointing".


Agree that the urban and suburban areas are where people have issues. A lot of drivers think a cyclist shouldn't filter and that they must overtake you even if you are travelling at 25 mph plus in a 30 zone and there is stationary traffic 100 yards ahead. It is too confrontational.
On a separate note I rode the out leg of J2/1 on my way to Knutsford tonight. I can't believe how badly it has detriorated in the last few months. I am not sure I will race on that this year unless Cheshire East start to sort out the roads. They are diabolical.


----------



## HLaB (12 Mar 2015)

A bit of a hazy start this morning but it soon burnt off, the planet was maybe feeling the heat from my hilly start; straight up Swine Hill. There's a bit of a plateau at the top and I snapped this hoping that the red sun would show, I guess not.





The ride was undulating for the next 8miles (circa 400ft of climbing) then nearly downhill or flat for the next 15 miles. It was nice and warm in the sunshine :-)

Tonight was a bit of a contrast again. Left the office late and with grey and gloomy sky, it started getting dark from the start and even if I hadn't took the 6miles detour it still would've been pitch black at the end.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Mar 2015)

Origamist said:


> Mudguard bracket snapped at the rear on the way home, but the stays held up and I got home with a percussive rattling...



Something similar for me on the way home today - the plastic clip where it attaches to the brake mount on raceblade longs disintegrated and the guard went under the brake bridge and jammed locking the back wheel at about 20mph. Now need a new pair but SKS still haven't brought them back to the market.


----------



## MisterStan (13 Mar 2015)

Nice bit of tailwind coming home last night meant an average speed of 21.3mph for the 19 miles. Spotted a barn owl and a heron. 

Cool and sunny this morning, light winds.


----------



## Exile (13 Mar 2015)

No riding today. Unexplained overnight deflation on the cross bike which I was too lazy to fix, and the other bike is in that strange state of having neither crankset nor cassette currently fitted (part way through stripping it down and doing a full clean and service) and I didn't fancy scooting it to work, so on to the bus I went.

Sort of works in my favour, because I'm now meeting the OH after work and he's paying for a meal as he's away this weekend and feels a little guilty about leaving me to hold the fort. Personally, I really don't mind, but if I said that I might not get free food!


----------



## Simontm (13 Mar 2015)

Nice ride in with not a lot of traffic although the lot that were came from the numpty school of driving for some reason today.
Numpty count: 3 A Focus and a BMW both near passed forcing me to brake and swerve. After exclaiming: "By jolly, I say Sir, you couldn't possibly allow a gentleman on a velocipede a modicum of space, could you old chap?"... or words to that effect with the universal sign for blithering idiot, I overtook both of them at points further up - as is in rush hour. Funnily enough, when it came to their respective turns to overtake again, they both gave me plenty of space 

The third was an estate car that misjudged the speed down Westmead and nearly rear-ended me. Did apologise, which is a change on that route!

One other numpty thing - As you near Beddington Park (Pass the park on Strava) on the A232, there're road closed ahead signs. Five cars in front of me went straight on, all seemingly surprised when there was indeed a closed A232 ahead  (I turn off there onto the Route 75).


----------



## Panter (13 Mar 2015)

A fair few close passes today for some odd reason, no idea why they seem to come in waves like that.
Still, nice sunny morning again


----------



## MichaelO (13 Mar 2015)

Took the scenic route to work - very pleasant, if not slightly hillier than the usual direct route. 22 miles of fun!


----------



## ianrauk (13 Mar 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Nice bit of tailwind coming home last night meant an average speed of 21.3mph for the 19 miles. Spotted a barn owl and a heron.
> 
> Cool and sunny this morning, light winds.




Damn, impressive average Stan. I wished I lived in the flatlands .. I can only dream of those sort of averages on my commute. 
But then again, if I didn't add two 12% hills to my commute every morning and hit the main direct (downhill) route to work rather then the convoluted extra miles I may raise my average... 

Anyway. It was a really nice commute this morning. Mild (just LS jersey) and very little wind made for good going. Traffic a nightmare though. So managed a measly 16mph avg. 

I got scalped by a fixie rider I've never seen on my commute before. Boy he had the biggest thighs and calves and he could shift. Really impressive. I didn't even bother trying to catch up and keep with him. I was beat as soon as he overtook me.


----------



## Butty1972 (13 Mar 2015)

Tales from today's commute:
It was raining when I set off, but rule #5 and rule #9 etc...
First time riding clipped in, SPD shoes. Riding clip-less isn't too difficult if, *if* you read all the advice on this forum and prepare yourself. thank you to everyone who contributed to that thread, all ok first time out, never felt nervous, no clip-less moments yet :-)
Mavic Rush SPD shoes are lovely and comfy and reasonable priced but are not waterproof. Although they never claimed to be.
March is still too early to be wearing fingerless gloves, even if they are lovely new Endura ones... My hands were freezing within 2 minutes, should've gone back and changed them.
Oblique railway lines are very very tricky, again.. 2nd off at the same place in 9 months. I was trying really hard too, holding the bike really firmly, to stop the wheel being dragged in, but I either failed or the tyre slipped on the steel, it happened too quickly to take in.
As I went down, knee, hip, and then my head whiplashed into the road. Not going to open the debate, but I am never going out without my helmet on.
Its an excuse to buy some new bib tights.


----------



## MisterStan (13 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Damn, impressive average Stan. I wished I lived in the flatlands .. I can only dream of those sort of averages on my commute.
> But then again, if I didn't add two 12% hills to my commute every morning and hit the main direct (downhill) route to work rather then the convoluted extra miles I may raise my average...
> 
> Anyway. It was a really nice commute this morning. Mild (just LS jersey) and very little wind made for good going. Traffic a nightmare though. So managed a measly 16mph avg.
> ...


I'll have you know there was 266 feet of climbing involved!


----------



## MisterStan (13 Mar 2015)

Butty1972 said:


> Tales from today's commute:
> It was raining when I set off, but rule #5 and rule #9 etc...
> First time riding clipped in, SPD shoes. Riding clip-less isn't too difficult if, *if* you read all the advice on this forum and prepare yourself. thank you to everyone who contributed to that thread, all ok first time out, never felt nervous, no clip-less moments yet :-)
> Mavic Rush SPD shoes are lovely and comfy and reasonable priced but are not waterproof. Although they never claimed to be.
> ...


Ouch! I hope you are not in too much pain. GWS.


----------



## robjh (13 Mar 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Nice bit of tailwind coming home last night meant an average speed of 21.3mph for the 19 miles. Spotted a barn owl and a heron.


 
GBW by any chance? With the wind behind you there's nothing to stop you there. But with a headwind....


----------



## MisterStan (13 Mar 2015)

robjh said:


> GBW by any chance? With the wind behind you there's nothing to stop you there. But with a headwind....


Yep. Normally we have a cross wind which can help or hinder depending on your route. Yesterday the planets all aligned for the first time in a while and it was a more or less perfect tailwind all the way home. Not particularly strong, but when you give a bit of effort, it pays you back.


----------



## Sittingduck (13 Mar 2015)

Shorts this morning! Felt slow though and was forced to dismount and walk by St Paul's - some kind of big wig shindig in the City Today and there are barriers and road closures everywhere.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Mar 2015)

Sittingduck said:


> Shorts this morning! Felt slow though and was forced to dismount and walk by St Paul's - some kind of big wig shindig in the City Today and there are barriers and road closures everywhere.




Saw it on the BBC news this morning. 
It's a service to honour Brit soldiers participation in the Afghan conflict.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Mar 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Nice bit of tailwind coming home last night meant an average speed of 21.3mph for the 19 miles. Spotted a barn owl and a heron.
> 
> Cool and sunny this morning, light winds.



I couldn't drive to work that fast


----------



## Sittingduck (13 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Saw it on the BBC news this morning.
> It's a service to honour Brit soldiers participation in the Afghan conflict.




Ahh that explains it. Somebody mentioned the Queen and The Right Hon PM will be there.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Mar 2015)

Sittingduck said:


> Ahh that explains it. Somebody mentioned the Queen and The Right Hon PM will be there.




And our two previous PM's...... ripe for someone..


----------



## Sittingduck (13 Mar 2015)

This is prob why they have close off so many roads. Lot's parked of cars to have to check otherwise...

Is it Today or tomorrow?


----------



## ianrauk (13 Mar 2015)

Sittingduck said:


> This is prob why they have close off so many roads. Lot's parked of cars to have to check otherwise...
> 
> Is it Today or tomorrow?



*Today*


----------



## Keith Oates (13 Mar 2015)

I was coming out of work today and a guy riding a bike and looking at his cell phone was coming straight for me, I shouted and swung wide and we missed but not by much. I then doubted his parentage in a loud voice and rode on.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fimm (13 Mar 2015)

Brought the big bike in yesterday. Lovely morning - hoofed it along (and may have had a tail wind, which is unusual: I ended up with a load of QOMs for this year. Knew it was due to be wet and windy later and thought that I might get the train back if it was very windy. However when I left the office it was merely very wet. So I cycled home and was mostly warm enough (but not dry) until the last 10-15 minutes which is all fast downhill which means I wasn't generating much heat.

Any tips for stopping my waterproof coat from riding up my back?


----------



## martinclive (13 Mar 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Yep. Normally we have a cross wind which can help or hinder depending on your route. Yesterday the planets all aligned for the first time in a while and it was a more or less perfect tailwind all the way home. Not particularly strong, but when you give a bit of effort, it pays you back.


.....and I was late so he was not waiting for me........................


----------



## dave r (13 Mar 2015)

On the way home last night I dropped the car in for service and MOT, got up this morning looked out of the window at the rain and thought O B*****, so I had too dig out the waterproofs I hadn't used for a couple of years and ride to work in the rain, it was a cold wet and thoroughly unpleasant ride in, the ride home though was lovely, the rain had stopped the sun was out and it was very enjoyable.


----------



## summerdays (13 Mar 2015)

Cold, wet


----------



## Simontm (13 Mar 2015)

Sunny if a tad breezy. Numpty count: 0 but the general behaviour was rubbish on the roads although fair dos to the WVM who saw me gearing up for a left-side pass and quickly turn the indicator on well before the turn


----------



## Hacienda71 (13 Mar 2015)

No one close passed me. I didn't shout at anyone. Only down side bike is covered in crap and will need a proper clean.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Mar 2015)

Dry but windy ride home and I didn't need my lights.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Mar 2015)

Lovely afternoon commute. Nice and sunny and very mild.
Only downer was some heavy crosswinds a couple of times and when I turned into them for a while... blimey... had to work so hard.

I thought I was getting hassled by a car near a pinch point. Turned out to be one of my neighbours saying that I should be going a bit faster


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Mar 2015)

The last couple of days my brakes have been feeling a bit juddery. I prepared to cycle home from work this afternoon and discovered that my back wheel wouldn't go round. checked the back brake and it's cable, all seemed normal, then i noticed the rim....







...it's kind of amazing it got me to work this morning. I had to push it the four miles home.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Mar 2015)

Blimey 
When I had a rim like that let go on my old commute bike - it went spectacularly with a loud bang of the inner tube exploding and taking a lump out of the tyre with it.
I had to call Mrs Ian to come collect me.


----------



## Simontm (16 Mar 2015)

Wet


That is all


Actually no it isn't. Why is it that in this type of weather, a lot of drivers turn into morons? Seriously. Surely it should be motorcyclists and cyclists speeding away and cutting up other road users as we are exposed to the elements rather than sitting comfortably in a nice warm car?* In the 25 years that I have been driving, it still puzzles me. 

Anyway, numpty count: 3 All close pass then cutting up manouevres. 

*Excluding Cornish people as it appears that flat out is the standards driving technique no matter what the conditions.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Mar 2015)

It rained all night by the looks of things. But by the time I had left it had stopped and there was just a smidgeon of drizzle in the air. So the lovely clean commuter bike was going to get all mucky from the wet roads - and it did. 'twas a little bit cold, but stuck to shorts, LS jersey, a windproof and thin LF gloves. That seemed to work for this weather quite well.

I was surprised to see so many other cyclists out commuting this morning. There was about 7 or 8 heading down the A21, when I only usually see 2 or 3 at the most. We had a peleton. Good to see. Though one guy wiped the floor with us all. On a really nice Cinelli. He was quick. 

A nice commute though. Traffic seemed to be lighter then usual. And the numpty count was zero (but that's for most days anyway)


----------



## Panter (16 Mar 2015)

Meh. Monday.


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Mar 2015)

Wet, cold headwind, Monday traffic... what's not to like?! Better than getting a train!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Mar 2015)

Rained pretty much all the way this morning, nothing heavy, just that drizzly stuff that makes me keep having to wipe my specs. Friday legs on a Monday morning doesn't bode well for the rest of the week!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (16 Mar 2015)

Last Friday was wet, so very wet, so when I looked out this morning to see it wet again it didn't fill me with joy. But, actually it was a nice ride in. It seemed the rain had been dropped in the earlier hours and there was just a bit of drizzle left in the air. Nice looking couple of days coming up, dry with double figures so should make for pleasant miles. May do the 50 mile route in on Wednesday. I'm planning on riding out with a local group on Saturday and by all accounts they are quick, very quick, so I don't want to go overboard and wear the legs out, but very much looking forward to a solid weeks commuting.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (16 Mar 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Friday legs on a Monday morning doesn't bode well for the rest of the week!


I've recently been finding that Monday legs are the new Friday legs. If I've not rode out on a Sunday it takes that bit more effort to get them spinning up come Monday morning.


----------



## J1888 (16 Mar 2015)

Jeez louise, that was as vile a morning commute as I've had in my year of cycling in.

Horrible headwind, wet, moron drivers, crazy cyclists, oh and my back left brake pad is rubbing against the rim.

I give up!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Mar 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> I've recently been finding that Monday legs are the new Friday legs. If I've not rode out on a Sunday it takes that bit more effort to get them spinning up come Monday morning.



I rode Saturday and Sunday, I should really have had Sunday off the bike, but our lass wanted to go out


----------



## Origamist (16 Mar 2015)

Still a bit chilly this morning (1C - 2C) and a light shower, but milder weather is on the way!

Crap overtake by a HGV at Tatton - 50mph(ish) at 2 feet with the oncoming lane clear. Waved my arm in disgust and the idiot beeped - maybe he thought I was thanking him!

Puncture on the canal path - saw the glass late and swerved, but it still got me.


----------



## summerdays (16 Mar 2015)

Cold commute.... Very cold.

I ended up in a bunch of three where I wanted to overtake the front one but I was about to go left so didn't want to cut him up, but had a cyclist also immediately behind in the gutter, managed to turn left without knocking either off. No idea if the guy in front knew I was there as he never looked behind.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (16 Mar 2015)

Nice weather and avoided the rain but fewer cyclists than normal which was strange but looking forward to home with a tail wind


----------



## fossyant (16 Mar 2015)

Fallowfield loop becoming like the cycling equivalent of the M1. Set off 10 mins later this morning and the traffic was backed up.


----------



## MisterStan (16 Mar 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Nice weather and avoided the rain but fewer cyclists than normal which was strange but looking forward to home with a tail wind


Odd! We saw loads this morning. Haven't see you for a while!


----------



## J1888 (16 Mar 2015)

Nice out this evening.

To things that annoyed me - first was this morning and not cycling related but some tit in a scaffolding lorry squeezed past a double decker bus in pretty much non-moving traffic and proceeded to knock the bus wing mirror completely out of position...his moron passenger then hung his head out the window laughing with a gormless grin on his face.

Second was when I pulled in to let a taxi past me on way home - his right of way...he kindly stopped and then some daft cow in an Audi estate behind me tried to get past me - my luminous jacket and flashing lights not enough to see me? Not like I'd pulled far in, think she was just a moron.

Oh and another pet peeve - cyclists blocking the left turn filter light going on to Clapham Common from Cedars Rd...


----------



## Simontm (16 Mar 2015)

Dry run with a wee breeze back. Numpty count:1. Dunno what he was thinking but an idiot turned right into side road before I had completed my pass. Just avoided getting clipped


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (16 Mar 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Odd! We saw loads this morning. Haven't see you for a while!


I know, I keep thinking your going a different way, maybe I need a better deodorant!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (16 Mar 2015)

Tail wind coming home.

Last time I had that Gordon Brown was still prime minster!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (16 Mar 2015)

Rear tyre blowout 20 miles in to the commute home tonight. Went with a right bang, obliterating the rear Crud RoadRacer guard in the process. I've placed an ad in the 'wanted' section to see if anyone has one they would like to get rid of :-) 
Had to call Mrs BlueEyes for a rescue pick up, there was no way of a repair to the tyre. Hope it's not a crappy day tomorrow, bestie is all polished up and looking mint, would be disappointing to get it all messed up, but needs must, 'cos there's no way I'm driving!


----------



## Lilliburlero (16 Mar 2015)

No problem going in to work this morning on the hybrid - snap in rucksack, 20p`s in pocket for tea machine, bag of humbugs, bike lights in pocket, etc, etc... Shift ends, I get the lights out of my pocket and go to put them on the bike..... No mounts! ... they were still on my mtb from Saturdays ride  Luckily, I do have a backup set that I always carry with me, but.... I managed to forget them too


----------



## Bazzer (17 Mar 2015)

First commute in 6 weeks due to medical reasons, but have been increasing the mileage in the iterim.
Dry roads, no wind and pleasantly mild.
Saw the morning pass from darkness to dawn. Bonus would have been to see the sun rising over the fields, but have that to look forward to on another day.
Half an hour listening to the dawn chorus with the occasional pheasant screach on rural roads, accompanied only by the hum of rubber on tarmac, before entering the metropolis of the republic of mancunia.
No numpty drivers or cyclists.
Siummer is just around the corner.


----------



## Simontm (17 Mar 2015)

Bt of a head wind and middle damp as there had been rain but an OK ride in. I really need to find another layer though for this not-quite spring/not-quite winter weather. Ran out of long-sleeved tops (washing machine's broke) so had to put on the Aldi winter jacket  And that was with only a base layer underneath! 

Kudos to the Landrover that was stuck behind me heading up Browning Avenue in Worcester Park and waved his thanks when I found space to let him pass at the top!

Numpty count: 0


----------



## MisterStan (17 Mar 2015)

What a crappy morning. 
Fine drizzle - no problem.
Wet roads - no problem. 
Massive piece of flint in my tyre and rapid deflation - no problem I have two tubes and countless patches. 
Pump failing (breaking into two!) - we have a problem!
Passing cyclist on a very nice black Giant sorted me out - he had a really nice Lezyne stainless steel pump with an inline pressure gauge - problem solved!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (17 Mar 2015)

I am not sure which part of the BBC forecast I misunderstood, but 'largely dry' is not my experience this morning!


----------



## ianrauk (17 Mar 2015)

What a crappy morning
fine drizzle - no problem
wet roads - no problem
Cold - no problem
massive deflation as I was honking down a main road at a fair whack
Found the hole in the inner tube but couldn't find any corresponding offending item in the tyre.
So new tube in and used the new pump to great effect as was back on my way in under 10 minutes.

Can't really complain, only the second puncture this year on the commute. 

The traffic was horrendous today. Seemed to be backed up everywhere.


----------



## J1888 (17 Mar 2015)

Bit of a headwind, but not too strong. 

More seemingly suicidal cyclists out this morning - weaving in between tiny gaps between buses and trucks, skipping through red lights....only to be swiftly caught-up by the non-lunatic riders.


----------



## Panter (17 Mar 2015)

Wet, very wet. That is all.

Really must get some waterproofs...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Mar 2015)

Dry and very little wind this morning, though was a bit cold and misty at 05:30. Still absolutely no energy so another slow hard ride despite the favourable weather conditions


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (17 Mar 2015)

Spring commuters are out with their new kit and sparkly bikes. Nice to see more bikes on the road and a quiet feeling of smugness knowing I've been at it all winter  however would love to have some fresh legs, absolutely knackered recently


----------



## fossyant (17 Mar 2015)

Dry and fine this morning. Liar I hear you say. Nope, for once it was good in Manchester. Late again and traffic built up in places.


----------



## Exile (17 Mar 2015)

Tiniest bit of drizzle blowing in the air when I set off, the sort that makes you think rain's just minutes away. It never came though, which is fine by me.

First main road of my commute has passed the edge as far as structural integrity goes. So many ruts and potholes that they're now linking up and the whole surface looks about three weeks away from breaking up. 

Phoned the council to report it as dangerous due to the cracks almost grabbing my 35c tyres, and got told someone will have a look. Not holding my breath since that's exactly what I got told the last time I reported a dangerous road surface and it's still not fixed a year later.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (17 Mar 2015)

Just before I headed out the door I realised I'd not checked my tyres last night. Both felt a little deflated, rear one done, moved onto the front and as I was unscrewing the valve head the whole thing decides to unscrew and pop out. Went back in ok and inflated with no issues, just put me on the back foot. 
So with my rear blowout last night, @MisterStan and @ianrauk this morning, the Fairy is definitely knocking about!


----------



## ianrauk (17 Mar 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Just before I headed out the door I realised I'd not checked my tyres last night. Both felt a little deflated, rear one done, moved onto the front and as I was unscrewing the valve head the whole thing decides to unscrew and pop out. Went back in ok and inflated with no issues, just put me on the back foot.
> So with my rear blowout last night, @MisterStan and @ianrauk this morning, the Fairy is definitely knocking about!




The heartless bastard...


----------



## Arjimlad (17 Mar 2015)

Exile said:


> Tiniest bit of drizzle blowing in the air when I set off, the sort that makes you think rain's just minutes away. It never came though, which is fine by me.
> 
> First main road of my commute has passed the edge as far as structural integrity goes. So many ruts and potholes that they're now linking up and the whole surface looks about three weeks away from breaking up.
> 
> Phoned the council to report it as dangerous due to the cracks almost grabbing my 35c tyres, and got told someone will have a look. Not holding my breath since that's exactly what I got told the last time I reported a dangerous road surface and it's still not fixed a year later.



Report it at Fill That Hole and a record is created that can be used by other riders in future, if the Council don't get on with the repair. Makes them more accountable !

http://www.fillthathole.org.uk/


----------



## MisterStan (17 Mar 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Just before I headed out the door I realised I'd not checked my tyres last night. Both felt a little deflated, rear one done, moved onto the front and as I was unscrewing the valve head the whole thing decides to unscrew and pop out. Went back in ok and inflated with no issues, just put me on the back foot.
> So with my rear blowout last night, @MisterStan and @ianrauk this morning, the Fairy is definitely knocking about!


Need to be careful with those removable cores - they could take your eye out. 

Or land in a ditch as they fly out never to be seen again. DAMHIKT


----------



## L Q (17 Mar 2015)

1st commute for over 2 weeks and didn't I know it, legs felt tired this morning when I got to mile 6. Its only 9 miles each way but in a month I am planning on the full 21 miles each way.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Mar 2015)

Misty and cold with a slight drizzle on the way in first thing. Made good time and missed a heavy shower by a couple of minutes.

The return trip was painfully slow though. Spent the morning striping down, sorting and re-palletising and shrink wrapping around 200 cartons of counterfeit perfume gift sets ranging in weight from 25-40kg each which may not sound much, but there's only just over 70kg of me! 

My arms, back and thighs ached as we've not had to do this for a while so I'm out of practice. Combined with the wind blowing from the north and east straight off the North Sea meaning a headwind for the majority of the first 7 miles of my route home and a slow slog was the best I could manage.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (17 Mar 2015)

Coming home, head wind was one of those when you stop the air is really but as soon as you get going its like your tyres are stuck i


----------



## Spartak (17 Mar 2015)

Good commute this evening cycling towards the setting sun 8-)


----------



## Nocode (17 Mar 2015)

Thought I'd extend the commute through Biggin Hill again tonight and double my usual commute, that's another 30 miles done - 45 in total for today. 

There was a bit of drama going through Lewisham tonight, 3-4 police cars and a police van all surrounding another car. The driver was being dragged-out of his car by about 6 police officers and put face down in the road. Traffic all ground to a halt, lots of commotion - not sure what on earth was going on, seemed very 'physical' to me. Another cyclist decided to stop in the small gap between the police van and central traffic island meaning I couldn't get through. He just sat there gawking at the scene unfolding before him. I sat a good 10 metres back from the scene among some traffic - slightly apprehensive about cycling past it all (not that I could initially because the cyclist was blocking the way!) just in case, especially given the number of police on the scene to detain what looked like one person!


----------



## ianrauk (17 Mar 2015)

Nocode said:


> Thought I'd extend the commute through Biggin Hill again tonight and double my usual commute, that's another 30 miles done - 45 in total for today.
> 
> There was a bit of drama going through Lewisham tonight, 3-4 police cars and a police van all surrounding another car. The driver was being dragged-out of his car by about 6 police officers and put face down in the road. Traffic all ground to a halt, lots of commotion - not sure what on earth was going on, seemed very 'physical' to me. Another cyclist decided to stop in the small gap between the police van and central traffic island meaning I couldn't get through. He just sat there gawking at the scene unfolding before him. I sat a good 10 metres back from the scene among some traffic - slightly apprehensive about cycling past it all (not that I could initially because the cyclist was blocking the way!) just in case, especially given the number of police on the scene to detain what looked like one person!




What time was this?


----------



## Nocode (17 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> What time was this?


Round about 17.30-ish. Right outside the Turkish Food Centre here. Thinking it may be connected to this -> Lewisham man arrested on suspicion of murdering women found in burnt out car in West Sussex.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Mar 2015)

Nocode said:


> Round about 17.30-ish. Right outside the Turkish Food Centre here. Thinking it may be connected to this -> Lewisham man arrested on suspicion of murdering women found in burnt out car in West Sussex.




I left work in Deptford at 17.30.. so must have all been done and dusted by the time I got to Lewisham.


----------



## Simontm (17 Mar 2015)

Lovely fast ride home via Wimbledon and a cheeky with some mates. Numpty count: 1 - me! Gearing down in the run up to the lights at Maple/Brighton Road as they had just turned red, I was filtering on the right to go into the ASL when I got caught by the light change. Fortunately, only a few swear words from the Beemer I had to overtake... Oh the irony


----------



## HLaB (17 Mar 2015)

Patches of freezing fog plagued both my commutes but in between in the morning I had a close encounter with an impressive bird of prey, I'll have to check if the camera captured it. At night I took a longer diversion, probably won't take it often as I don't fancy having to do nearly 21mph for 3 miles into a headwind on a busy road often but at least it was light. When the light finally faded took a long straight road, passing lot of signs of 'road closed' but just as I got to the closure a local cycling club came by and I followed them through the barriers. I would've liked to have been towed along for a bit but unfortunately I was going straight up Harby Hill and they turned left almost immediately, so I thanked them and headed off. AM & PM  Ride with GPS corrects the ride to 1535ft and 16.5mph, strava cheats me out of both


----------



## summerdays (17 Mar 2015)

Morning commute ok, if a little congested at times. Afternoon commute much nicer than recently.

I was going out tonight so left a little earlier. Looked on Strava tonight and I think if I'd been 15 mins later I would have crossed paths with @Spartak


----------



## Spartak (17 Mar 2015)

summerdays said:


> Morning commute ok, if a little congested at times. Afternoon commute much nicer than recently.
> 
> I was going out tonight so left a little earlier. Looked on Strava tonight and I think if I'd been 15 mins later I would have crossed paths with @Spartak


 
@summerdays I actually noticed 'your' lamp this evening whilst waiting for the lights to change !

Twas a very pleasant ride this evening with the added bonus of a tailwind 8-)


----------



## Exile (17 Mar 2015)

Nice commute home, traffic wasn't too bad, weather was mild enough for the fingerless gloves to reappear. Overall a good days riding.

Had one cyclist let me set off first from the lights as I'd been chasing a segment and he mistook that for general speediness and didn't want to be holding me up. Nice gesture, but did mean I had to hammer it for longer than I initially intended. Missed out on the PB I was after, but picked up two others further along so shouldn't complain too loudly, especially as I don't normally Strava-hunt on the commutes.

Then I had a BSO bandit play chicken with me along a fairly busy stretch of road. Not certain what he thought the outcome would have been if he'd collided with all 22+ stone of me and bike, but he ducked between me and the kerb so we didn't have to cross that bridge. There was a part of me that did want to just flick the elbow as he passed to teach him a lesson about not being a total nobber, but I decided I'd like to spend my evening at home with a cold beer rather than giving my version of events surrounding our coming together to the police, so uttered something which simultaneously questioned his intellect and parentage. 

Finally, to end the ride on a good note, there was a bit of racing up the next-to-last road on my commute. It's a quiet backstreet, and normally I'm the only cyclist on it (aside from kids, but they don't provide much of a challenge). Today, however, there was someone else riding just ahead of me. I _may _have pushed a little harder than normal to chase them down and pass them, and then I _may _have eased off just enough to get them interested in trying to chase me down before slipping back on to the big ring and shooting off again. Credit to the guy, he was on a fairly rough looking MTB and didn't do too bad a job at keeping up, his rasping breath was never too far from my ears and I reckon by the end of the road I was only about two bus lengths ahead. Sometimes it's the spontaneous silly things that make a commute.



Arjimlad said:


> Report it at Fill That Hole and a record is created that can be used by other riders in future, if the Council don't get on with the repair. Makes them more accountable !



Done and done, lets see how long it takes to get either of the two roads fixed up.


----------



## Nocode (18 Mar 2015)

Train up to Manchester this morning for an all day meeting  Good job I added the extra miles last night.


----------



## Bazzer (18 Mar 2015)

I presume it's hormones, (not mine) but had three instances of pairs of male blackbirds low swooping over my front wheels on the journey home yesterday. Kept reminding me of an incident about three years ago when a blackbird flew out of hedge straight through my front wheel and was decapitated by spokes and front forks.

Cars covered in frost when I left this morning and it was a good 7 miles or so before my thumbs and finger tips finally (and painfully) warmed up. No ice on the roads though  Bizarrely the only salting on the roads I could see was on a tram route a couple of miles from Manchester city centre, where there was no sign of frost.

The birds didn't seem to like the cold either. Dawn chorus and pheasants quite muted.

Passed a cyclist on the B5212 who was travelling at a reasonable speed. Hoped he might have been tempted for a chase down, but wasn't to be.

Numpty count 0


----------



## MisterStan (18 Mar 2015)

Very foggy this morning, had a good chat with a lass named Bex who i've seen a few times.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (18 Mar 2015)

Bloody cold and foggy


----------



## thatname (18 Mar 2015)

Usual Addison Lee drivers behaving like imbeciles and 'must get in front' cyclists filtering up the inside of lorries at the lights. The same old fun and games of commuting in London...


----------



## Exile (18 Mar 2015)

Misty but mild when I set off, lovely morning. Then I reached Trafford Bar and it was suddenly very cold and very foggy. Glad I still have the Moon Shield on the rackbag, switched it on low (so only mildly blinding) for the last mile of the ride in.


----------



## HLaB (18 Mar 2015)

The video naturaly doesn't do him justice but the yesterday's Bird of Prey is there :-) 
View: https://youtu.be/UgGoX5kjEyo


----------



## Panter (18 Mar 2015)

Good one home last night, decided to extend it slightly and took a route down through the old dock and along the sea wall. 
Only extends it slightly, but it was dark, still, cold and quiet and just nice to be out enjoying my bike. I need to do more of that this Year. 

I was going to upload a bit of footage of the route along the sea wall, but even I got bored watching it so won't bother!


----------



## HLaB (18 Mar 2015)

As to this morning, I thought I'd seen the last of winter but my fingers said otherwise and the -2deg recorded on the Garmin confirmed it. Glad I wore my Gore Phantom softshell its a bit thicker. I had opted for that at the start of the week as it has removable sleeves, I guess I won't be removing them ;-)


----------



## fossyant (18 Mar 2015)

Lovely out. Got chatting to a lass on a light blue Wills Wheels fixed - similar to mine but the steel version. She had bumped into me a few months back whilst I was fixing a puncture. Despite the chatting pace I hit a decent 17.4 average this morning knocking a good 3 mins off. 

My meds finally seem to be getting me back to being me. 9 month battle with docs.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Mar 2015)

Good weather coming my arse. 3 hours of freezing fog this morning, ice all over me and the bike, then a couple of miles from work it just disappeared and the sun came out, still beats using the car


----------



## Origamist (18 Mar 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Good weather coming my arse. 3 hours of freezing fog this morning, ice all over me and the bike, then a couple of miles from work it just disappeared and the sun came out, still beats using the car


 
At least you had the sun. -1.5C and freezing fog all the way in. Visibility down to 50m in some places and some numpties without fog lights!

When I got to work I was cold and damp and the bike was covered in condensation. It was also heavy going with all the moisture in the air and no wind to speak of.

Hoping for a dryer and warmer commute home...


----------



## J1888 (18 Mar 2015)

Nice morning out weather wise, set off from my gf's place in north-central London.

Dunno if it correlates with so many of the cyclists being so 'cool', but they have scant regard for their safety, or any one else's for that matter, willfully gliding through RLs, sailing across to the right on box-junctions and therefore nearly clipping on-coming cyclists.

Oh, and the ubiquitous Ford Galaxy-driving taxi man, who was so keen to turn off to his right that he nearly flattened me as I was merrily cycling along.

Seems that idiots have really come out on their bikes and in their cars recently.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (18 Mar 2015)

-4.9 deg C this morning, and it felt it too! Decided to up the mileage a smidge though as I was out the door slightly earlier than normal, so the extended route got an extension added. I turned over the 3000 mile mark for the year on the route home last night, so now it all starts again towards 4k.


----------



## Simontm (18 Mar 2015)

Wednesday so no bike. Up to Luton for test drives tomorrow so no bike, Gonna have to pace it hard on Friday


----------



## I like Skol (18 Mar 2015)

2nd day of 'commuting' to the youngest lad's school. Nice when the sun is shining even though it is a bit nippy in the morning. Yesterday was the MTBs but today he wanted to use his road bike. Lucky lad having a choice at 9yrs old


----------



## glenn forger (18 Mar 2015)

It's cold and grey and i'm still wearing gloves. Boo!


----------



## Jimidh (18 Mar 2015)

Yesterday was a bike day - pouring of rain on the way home - nice damp commute home.

Need to take the car today - glorious sunshine.

Sometimes it's just not fair :-).


----------



## ianrauk (18 Mar 2015)

A really nice tailwing for the ride home tonight. Really motored along. One of the fastest rides home of the year. Brilliant.
@MisterStan and the East of England contingent. I guess it was pretty tough for you guys.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> A really nice tailwing for the ride home tonight. Really motored along. One of the fastest rides home of the year. Brilliant.
> @MisterStan and the East of England contingent. I guess it was pretty tough for you guys.



Was hard work tonight in Leicester when going East or North.


----------



## HLaB (18 Mar 2015)

Went a different way tonight, similar to one of my old routes but there's been a road closure and its still closed so Ive not been that way for a while. But I scoped out a short off road section and ford on Monday night, so I knew I could go via Hough on the Hill  
At the ford there was enough light left to snap this


----------



## Origamist (18 Mar 2015)

Left late and was abused by a nut job (riding a hybrid) along the canal path. He clearly didn't like me informing him I was on his right and wanted to pass. Threatened to push me in the canal, more trash talk (4/10 for originality) etc etc etc. I counted to 10 on two separate occasions and took deep breaths and resisted the temptation to kick away his front wheel as I went past. Glad I ignored him as I just want to ride my bike and certainly not hurt anyone.

On the plus side, the traffic on the roads was about 80% lighter and a gentle tailwind meant for a quick commute back.


----------



## 400bhp (18 Mar 2015)

Origamist said:


> Left late and was abused by a nut job (riding a hybrid) along the canal path. He clearly didn't like me informing him I was on his right and wanted to pass. Threatened to push me in the canal, more trash talk (4/10 for originality) etc etc etc. I counted to 10 on two separate occasions and took deep breaths and resisted the temptation to kick away his front wheel as I went passed. Glad I ignored him as I just want to ride my bike and certainly not hurt anyone.
> 
> On the plus side, the traffic on the roads was about 80% lighter and a gentle tailwind meant for a quick commute back.



Hmm, I had a little bit of that yesterday along the canal.


----------



## 400bhp (18 Mar 2015)

Had a proper nobber on the way home. He didn't like me filtering so overtook me on a narrow junction where I had to swerve left to avoid him going into me.

I should have let it go but he inevitably got caught in traffic so I filtered past and sat in front of him. He then overtakes forcing a car coming towards us to stop dead in the road.

All that for him to turn off half a mile up the road into a small estate. I had to count to 10 to stop myself following. Feckin weirdo.

Generally a lovely commute today but it was very foggy this morning.


----------



## Bazzer (18 Mar 2015)

Left later than I was planning, so it was the teeth of the rush hour. Surprised myself by matching my morning times, when the roads are lovely and quiet. Must have been a slight tailwind I was unaware of, but did notice decent speeds when I glanced at my computer.
Nearly T boned some dick in a Focus, who seemed unable to see a white bike, with a flashing front light and a rider wearing white shoes and a bright yellow jacket..


----------



## summerdays (18 Mar 2015)

Morning commute, misty to foggy (had to dig out my lights foggy), back to mist then finally sun. But at least I wasn't in a car parked on the ring road! M32 diversion made a reappearance!

Homeward journey, was also beside a clogged ring road, but the weather had improved by then, though still a cool breeze.


----------



## fossyant (18 Mar 2015)

Nice run home - ditched the long finger gloves for some new Bell mitts from Asda - £8 (my long finger are Bell). A chap on a Dogma pulled out in front of me. Stayed behind as we were about to hit a downhill, and a fixed is no match for gears. He did a bit of silly filtering round about 4 cars as the lights changed at the top of the hill. I waited in line. Caught him promptly as we climbed out of the dip, but again stayed behind as his filtering was rather 'erratic'. I left myself time, but kept catching him. Don't think he liked me doing that, even saying to him, 'after you' when he got stuck. Dogma and SRAM Red, caught by a fixed gear and panniers - he had no commuting stuff on. Whoops. Some shocking riding thare matey.


----------



## fossyant (18 Mar 2015)

Origamist said:


> Left late and was abused by a nut job (riding a hybrid) along the canal path. He clearly didn't like me informing him I was on his right and wanted to pass. Threatened to push me in the canal, more trash talk (4/10 for originality) etc etc etc. I counted to 10 on two separate occasions and took deep breaths and resisted the temptation to kick away his front wheel as I went past. Glad I ignored him as I just want to ride my bike and certainly not hurt anyone.
> 
> On the plus side, the traffic on the roads was about 80% lighter and a gentle tailwind meant for a quick commute back.



Should have crossed your rear wheel over his front. In the drink.


----------



## Origamist (18 Mar 2015)

fossyant said:


> Should have crossed your rear wheel over his front. In the drink.



That did cross my mind too! Canals do seem to attract some odd sorts...


----------



## MisterStan (19 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> A really nice tailwing for the ride home tonight. Really motored along. One of the fastest rides home of the year. Brilliant.
> @MisterStan and the East of England contingent. I guess it was pretty tough for you guys.


Wasn't too bad, powered through it and managed to average 18.4 for the trip home. Feeling it a bit this morning though! 

We had a couple of wheel suckers for about 8 miles, one of them needs to oil his chain - the noise was really irritating me! Also he kept getting too close and overlapping wheels - I gave him 'the look' and he apologised an backed off a bit. 

I had two punishment passes before leaving Cambridge - the stupid sort where they don't like you filtering, so they overtake you with a gnat's whisker between you and then promptly join a queue. 

This morning was grey and a bit cooler. Nice run in though on my own.


----------



## Origamist (19 Mar 2015)

More freezing fog and -3.5C. I had frosty rivulets forming in the folds of my jersey's arms and around my crotch!

Visibility was poor - between 30m and 70m and I was shoulder checking twice as much as normal. Generally though, the driving was very good.

By the time I got to Hale the fog had lifted and the temps were warmer - if it stays clear, it should still be light when I get home!


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Mar 2015)

Origamist said:


> That did cross my mind too! Canals do seem to attract some odd sorts...


@potsy @dan_bo @400bhp


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Mar 2015)

Nice noisy chain on the way home last night, so gave it a clean and pumped up the tyres. This morning set off at a great pace and the chain lovely and quiet. Chain stayed quiet all the way to work, the great pace lasted about 100 yards


----------



## clf (19 Mar 2015)

The geese are starting to get a bit grumpy now. I'll give the canals a miss for a bit I think.


----------



## hennbell (19 Mar 2015)

Came upon a city worker using divining rods. That was a first for me.


----------



## HLaB (19 Mar 2015)

This morning's commute was in quite dense air, nothing really happened except it was a bit of a slog all the way, that might have had something to do with the constant head wind or it might have been the Swine Hill warm up 

This evening was a bit easier, as I mostly going south but I wanted to try a new flatter route. It was mostly light and I was going a good speed. The route however, went by a rough country lane but just as I passed some woods, I heard a noise and turned to see a young stag staring me down. I quickly turned the bike and bar mounted camera to face him, I'll have to see if it caught him but it was getting dark and he was pretty well camouflaged. The loss of speed was worth it  Unfortunately the tarmac completely disappeared leaving me a 2 and a bit miles bone shaker, fortunately there was just enough light to see the massive holes. The route then took me into Grantham where I proceeded to get lost in the oneway system. After all that I'm surprised that I only lost 2 and a bit mph but if the camera captured the stag it have all been worth it


----------



## Exile (19 Mar 2015)

Good commute ruined by poor and inconsiderate drivers. Signalling right to move out of the cycle lane to pass a taxi parked in it, a van holds back, then as I start to move across revs up and passes me with less than a foot to spare. Was pushed to the kerb by another car who decided the best time to pass me was when a bus was coming the other way, rather than five seconds later when the road was perfectly clear.

Sometimes I wonder when people stopped giving a damn about the lives of their fellow human beings. Then I realise the answer is "as soon as they get in the car", or at least that's how it's been seeming the last few weeks.


----------



## MisterStan (20 Mar 2015)

Nice run in, cool but not cold. Caught @kevin_cambs_uk and rode with him for a couple of miles.


----------



## Sittingduck (20 Mar 2015)

Had meetings run later than usual the last 2 days and been forced to comute home at 5pm instead of 4. What a difference an hour makes! Quite a peloton on Chelsea Embankment.

Freezing headwind this morning again - and I'll be glad when Spring arrives properly!!


----------



## summerdays (20 Mar 2015)

Weird commute ... the ring road was so quiet ... don't think I've ever seen it so quiet. And then I managed a rare double light dash (eclipse must be affecting the traffic lights). Normally I hit one or both on red at this particular set and looking at Strava I got my best record of this year even though I wasn't sprinting through the bits just because both were green.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (20 Mar 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Nice run in, cool but not cold. Caught @kevin_cambs_uk and rode with him for a couple of miles.



It was a good run for me, 49 mins from door to door, I did put in a bit more effort once you caught me!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Mar 2015)

Cracking weather this morning, no wind and the sun came out so also got to see the eclipse in perfect conditions once at work. Glad it is Friday, I am completely knackered.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (20 Mar 2015)

A really nice ride home, kept it steady at a general 20 mph, and home by 6 pm.
Nice weather, not too hot, good traffic light sequences for a change and still day light which was lovely.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (20 Mar 2015)

Pitch black when I left but still light on the way home. Love passing stationary traffic :-)


----------



## Exile (20 Mar 2015)

Lost a fight with some tram lines on the way home. Rear skidded out as I was crossing them, and as I corrected that, the damn wheel dropped in to them. Queue slow motion tumble. No damage to the bike from the looks of it, and how it handled the remaining three miles. Only minor scrapes to me, although I'm having fun matching aches to bits of bike at the moment. 

I guess all this experience I'm getting with falls is paying off as I was certainly 'looser' this time and resisted the urge to stick an arm out. Getting back on the bike whilst streaked in dirt and with a bloodied arm, then cycling the rest of the way home was an immensely satisfying experience. Felt like a god and grinned all the way.


----------



## HLaB (20 Mar 2015)

A braw chilled out commute tonight. I left the office late which turned out to be a good thing, rode alongside an impressive Bird of Prey again that had ventured out to the quiet twilit roads and I got to see a glorious sunset. My camera doesn't show how red the sky was and the video is still processing but I snapped these:


----------



## potsy (20 Mar 2015)

First cycle commute for nearly 6 weeks and only my 6th of the whole year.

I may have lost a wee bit of my natural fitness


----------



## 400bhp (20 Mar 2015)

HLaB said:


> A braw chilled out commute tonight. I left the office late which turned out to be a good thing, rode alongside an impressive Bird of Prey again that had ventured out to the quiet twilit roads and I got to see a glorious sunset. My camera doesn't show how red the sky was and the video is still processing but I snapped these:
> 
> View attachment 83189
> 
> ...


how do you find the kinesis?


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (20 Mar 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Cheers Ian, appreciate your comments.
> Gains aren't quick but they do come eventually, just gotta keep those pedals turning haven't you!
> Feb 2012 I was @ 15.5 mph average over 30 mile days. To be knocking out 20 mph averages now on the hack, I reckon I should have 21/22+ over 60/70 mile days on the radar come the dry weather and the bestie out, can't wait!!



Great days commuting today. My prediction of speed over distance came earlier in the year than I thought. Had a 78 mile day today at a 21 mph average. Legs felt really good, shame about having a touch of manflu or I reckon there would of been more to come. Great way to celebrate the beginning of Spring!


----------



## HLaB (20 Mar 2015)

@400bhp The kinesis handles well and is really comfortable whilst still being fast, I think they are great bikes :-)


----------



## summerdays (21 Mar 2015)

Realised I didn't report on my homeward commute which was probably slower than normal but I put my helmet in my pannier and had bare arms and just enjoyed the sunshine..... It was lovely, and hopefully the first of many such days to come!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Mar 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Great days commuting today. My prediction of speed over distance came earlier in the year than I thought. Had a 78 mile day today at a 21 mph average. Legs felt really good, shame about having a touch of manflu or I reckon there would of been more to come. Great way to celebrate the beginning of Spring!



@MickeyBlueEyes are you on Strava?


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (21 Mar 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @MickeyBlueEyes are you on Strava?


Yeah I'm on there. Just pinged you a follow request.


----------



## Origamist (21 Mar 2015)

Went to upload this week's commutes to Stava and found there was no memory card in the Garmin! I'd left it in the memory card reader, doh!

In other news, a new Evans has opened in Macclesfield.


----------



## I like Skol (21 Mar 2015)

I think it might be cold tonight? I passed a few gritters on the way home and they have been laying it down heavily. At one busy point where there was lots of traffic it was like cycling in a Saharan dust storm.

Strange, I just checked the weather forecast and overnight lows are being predicted as 2-3°C


----------



## iLB (22 Mar 2015)

NFM - near farking miss - on the way home tonight. 

Me on an unlit section of main road, on the edge of saarf London. Massive carnival truck being patient behind me. Hope vision one on the front, me wearing black gilet, white helmet. Van comes bombing up side road to my left, I instinctively start moving out in lane just in case they overshoot the junction. The van never stops, suddenly I'm screaming and swerving out into the far lane (nothing oncoming, thank goodness). 

I think they saw the carnival truck behind me and thought, yeh I'll have that... 

What on earth do you do in the aftermath of that, when the woman says are you alright?


----------



## Ganymede (22 Mar 2015)

iLB said:


> NFM - near farking miss - on the way home tonight.
> 
> Me on an unlit section of main road, on the edge of saarf London. Massive carnival truck being patient behind me. Hope vision one on the front, me wearing black gilet, white helmet. Van comes bombing up side road to my left, I instinctively start moving out in lane just in case they overshoot the junction. The van never stops, suddenly I'm screaming and swerving out into the far lane (nothing oncoming, thank goodness).
> 
> ...


Are you all right though?


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (23 Mar 2015)

The Jesus Army seem to have an alarming new tactic

I had to tell their minibus driver that I didn't want to meet his boss for a good few years yet


----------



## Bazzer (23 Mar 2015)

Cool morning but no frost. A pleasure to see each day the dawn breaking slighty earier on the journey, even if the sun wasn't visible. Sadly, a joy to be snatched away this weekend, at least temporarily, when the clocks go forward
Legs felt good. Think I would have hit a PB if it was not for realising about a mile and half into the journey and under street lights, that the button pushing of my computer in the dark had not reset for the journey, but was continuing from the last ride. 

A57 eerily quiet of cars for the morning journey, at least until Salford. Probably the quietest it has been been all winter.


----------



## iLB (23 Mar 2015)

Ganymede said:


> Are you all right though?



Still felt a bit sick in my stomach when I went to bed last night, but otherwise unscathed.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (23 Mar 2015)

Bloody cold and a real nagging head wind


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (23 Mar 2015)

Still carrying a deep chesty cough from end of last week, it's not too bad but I can't take deep breaths as it feckin hurts like mad. At least the cold sweats and aches are subsiding. A real steady ride in with a buff filtering the air intake, seemed to work quite well. 
Cracking morning weather wise, dry, sunny, although it was hardly warm at a degree or so below. 
Swapped my wheels back over to my Racing Quattros, I'd forgotten how lovely they roll!


----------



## HarryTheDog (23 Mar 2015)

First commute in since breaking my hand and wrist in the middle of January. 
Took it easy on the way in and did not even break sweat. The mornings entertainment was firstly provided some cyclist coming the other way on the wrong side of the cycle path who refused to move to the correct side despite me giving him *very* loud instructions. He was just some bod on a 50 quid tesco’s bike. Then had another coming the other way with an extremely wide set of MTB handlebars with a mirror then fixed on the end of them. His bike wheels were on the correct side of the cyclepath but still 2 ft of his bike was on my side. He looked completely oblivious to the fact .Plenty of pavement to miss him by though.
Got to work, I realized I had brought no towel. Oh well good job I did not hammer it in this morning, so no shower


----------



## Origamist (23 Mar 2015)

Dry for half the commute and then a light drizzle for the rest of the journey. Temps not too bad at 2C and felt good after a three day break (i.e. a tailwind).

Gave the bike a good clean at the weekend and noticed a rust patch caused by my sweat and the paint peeling!


----------



## J1888 (23 Mar 2015)

Lovely morning, but rather worringly, I felt a bit detached from reality/tired.

Don't think it affected my riding, I took it fairly slow and spotted a fair few potential hazards, but yeah, felt a bit hazy.

Approach to Vauxhall from Wandsworth Rd is closed...again...second time in 6 months - quite annoying, though lots of cyclists seem to just fly through the 'ROAD CLOSED' signs and carry on!


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Mar 2015)

Lovely ride in, went the 12 mile route as I had plenty of time.

Stupid lady in a Mercedes 4WD kept trying to overtake me on s-bends on Perrinpit Road though, she had two goes and on each time oncoming traffic forced her to stay behind, hovering too close to my back wheel for comfort !


----------



## andyfraser (23 Mar 2015)

I've started taking a different route home. I now have 2.1 miles through town on reasonably quiet roads, 1.2 miles along a wide main road to junction 16 of the M4, then 3.1 - 3.5 miles on cycle paths depending on which route I choose. The last half is now much more relaxing than my old route.


----------



## fossyant (23 Mar 2015)

Nearly offed by a pigeon ! If it's not cars it's wild life. Went under one of the bridges on the Fallowfield Loop and this bird decided to take off right into my wheel. Ran over something and the bird flew off the other side after fluttering of feathers under my wheel. Brown pants moment.


----------



## summerdays (23 Mar 2015)

Morning commute, nice to see that the M32 route was re opened, but still don't like the angles leading up to the new crossing. Lots of good interactions with car/diggers.

Evening commute - just felt a bit tired and hoped I'm not coming down with a cold.

I think it was national Ride a noisy bike to work day! Everything from rusty chains to loose rubbing mudguards!


----------



## Bazzer (23 Mar 2015)

Journey home could have been better.
Nearly left hooked by a flat bed whose driver chose to use an ASL and then left turn immediately afterwards without warning.
Some tw@t in a Focus couldn't be arsed to wait a few seconds behind a car turning right and almost took me out.
Into a head wind almost every sodding mile of the 17 home.
Only bonuses were it wasn't raining and the puncture fairy was hopefully fluttering her wings elsewhere.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Mar 2015)

Hurt my back yesterday lugging bags of compost, that mixed with a frosty cold morning saw a slow ride to work. Tonight back still hurting but glorious cycling weather saw me do just shy of 28 miles at a tad under 17mph average, pretty sure that is my fastest commute of the year and probably one of the fastest I've ever done.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (24 Mar 2015)

Not often but the weather forecast was wrong but in my favour!. Lovely and dry.
Lovely!


----------



## subaqua (24 Mar 2015)

not me actually riding a bike but wistfully looking out of the train window on the way to Milton Keynes for a training day ( apt place as the soul gets sucked from you leaving space for corporate rubbish to be implanted) looking at the azure sky and the wisps of smoke from the barges on the grand union canal as it weaves its way from Berkhamstead up through Leighton Buzzard to Bletchley and beyond twinkling in the sunlight I suddenly thought . WTF am I doing , I could be out there riding the canal enjoying myself rather than being stuck in a room with some boring fart droning on.


----------



## MisterStan (24 Mar 2015)

A fine spring morning, as @kevin_cambs_uk said, the forecast rain never came. Cool, but not too cold.


----------



## Simontm (24 Mar 2015)

Lots of impatient people today, pulling out, driving straight towards me, etc but strangely numpty count: 0 
Aside from that, great ride in and fast according to the new look Strava with 5 CRs (whatever they may be) and apparently an average of 20mph...if my maths are right with the new 3min/m type measurement


----------



## clid61 (24 Mar 2015)

Bought some endura etapes for the road bike , and fitted them satrurday.just done sunday ,monday 12 hour nights .So commuted on the road bike. Belting back down into Wigan this morning at 25+ in heavy traffic and light drizzle , was well impressed with them ,locked up twice ( which bears testament to rim brakes , ) well impressed with the ease with which to handle those tyres and they breed confidence too


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Mar 2015)

Held up by a farmer and his flock of sheep this morning as he moved them from the field to his yard. Gave me the excuse to go up a hill nice and slow and had a chat with the farmer, glorious weather again, cars for second day running heavily frosted up, but roads completely clear.


----------



## Origamist (24 Mar 2015)

Bit chilly, hovering around 1/2C. Almost escaped the heavy showers but when I got to Brooklands it looked like mist in the distance, but it was actually torrential rain and I was heading straight for it. Luckily, I was only caught in the downpour for 3 mins, but it was enough for a soggy jersey and gilet.


----------



## hennbell (24 Mar 2015)

After a few weeks of spring like conditions, overnight we got 6 inches of snow. Not our normal dry snow, but a heavy wet slippery snow. I was somewhat unaware of the conditions as I headed out of the garage but the second I touched the brakes the reality of the situation became clear. Fortunately I have not taken off my snow tires so there was some grip but not much. The city snowplows have not cleared the road yet so hopefully by the time I head home the roads will be in better shape. But if I had to deal with this situation more often I think I would have to purchase a fat bike, I think they are the best handling bikes in the snow. The one I was looking at had 5 inch wide tyres that you only inflate to 10 psi.


----------



## Ganymede (24 Mar 2015)

hennbell said:


> 5 inch wide tyres that you only inflate to 10 psi.


Woooo!


----------



## Sittingduck (24 Mar 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Swapped my wheels back over to my Racing Quattros, I'd forgotten how lovely they roll!



Been commuting on my #1 bike with Quattros since the start of the year due to a lack of time to do maintenance on my #2. Can't bring myself to stop using it now and switch back to the hack! The Fulcrums have stood up surprisingly well to a Winter of commutes!


----------



## Exile (24 Mar 2015)

Lovely this morning. Sun was out, it was cool rather than cold, and I actually had an enjoyable ride in along the A62 (not often I get to say that!). Only one minor mistake and that was on me. Went for a nice wide gap between a car and a van, when the car started to move forward and the gap inched narrower. Let's just say I was glad to be on the CX bike rather than the wider hybrid. Don't think there was any malice behind it, they just seemed to have the same idea as me about edging around standing traffic.

Only other thing if any note was a shouty truck. Literally. The truck shouted about keeping clear whenever it indicated left. Nice feature, but I tend to keep hulking great lorries in front of me anyway, unless I'm 110% certain there's not a risk to me from being in front.


----------



## Simontm (24 Mar 2015)

Into a hailstone storm then out into blinding sun. Quickish ride home and I realised that my morning ride was set on run mode Deleted it so the foot boys can keep their records 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## MisterStan (24 Mar 2015)

Simontm said:


> Into a hailstone storm then out into blinding sun. Quickish ride home and I realised that my morning ride was set on run mode Deleted it so the foot boys can keep their records
> Numpty count: 0


You can edit the activity type.


----------



## Simontm (24 Mar 2015)

MisterStan said:


> You can edit the activity type.


Ah, too late now


----------



## MisterStan (24 Mar 2015)

A busy run home, so many people to talk to! Really felt like we knew everyone on the busway tonight. 

A quick rain shower, very light so not an issue, but the roads were a bit wet from an earlier shower. Felt chilly to start, but even at pootle and chat pace, I warmed up when moving. Bit of a headwind, just enough to let you know it's there.


----------



## Origamist (24 Mar 2015)

Nice and dry; wind swirling but mainly from behind; caught a fellow cyclist at Tatton; pitta and humous when I got home. It will have been a perfect evening if we win the pub quiz later!


----------



## 400bhp (24 Mar 2015)

Felt fairly good today, much better than the abysmal effort on satudays ride with @Hacienda71 . Maybe. . Just maybe I can start moving towards the fitness where I was last summer.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Mar 2015)

Left work and got hit by a few drops of rain, then it stopped within seconds leaving a lovely ride home. Seeing much more cyclists out and about now


----------



## ianrauk (24 Mar 2015)

Lovely wind assisted ride home tonight. Had a few spots of rain and threatened worse but it never materialised. It's absolutely peeing down now though.

Met matey boy on the leccy bike again today. Asked why he uses it, said because he had a badly broken leg which left him with damaged muscles and ligament. Used to cycle normal bikes but really can't manage many miles now. Bought it to help him get up the hills.


----------



## fossyant (24 Mar 2015)

Missed the rain both ways. Looks like the ice bike tomorrow ?


----------



## Jimidh (24 Mar 2015)

Sunny both ways today but still cold enough for a thermal base layer - not long till the legs can make an appearance!


----------



## Simontm (25 Mar 2015)

The cycling gods have an obvious mocker on me this week. Fairly good weather on Monday, had to drop the review car back at the office. Tuesday, hailstones. Today, lovely, crisp, bright morning and I have to pick up my daughter...can you guess what tomorrow's forecast is?


----------



## ianrauk (25 Mar 2015)

No cycling for me today.. I have a company gig I have to attend. Had to get the train (x2) with the great unwashed general commuting public. Horrid. It's a lovely cycling day out too. Bit of a frost but lovely sunny blues skies. Oh well. Back to the bike tomorrow.


----------



## fossyant (25 Mar 2015)

Ice bike out. Looked fine but it did give me my alternative off road route to work. 

No sleep due to through the night blood glucose tests for my son. He had a sick bug and being Type 1 can be problematic if you can't keep food down (risk of hypoglycemia). The diabetes team had already warned the children's ward to expect us.

Fortunately we were able to keep his blood levels fine by reducing the background insulin dose on his meter. We would probably have been in hospital if he was still injecting.

Probably best not to be riding much on the road today


----------



## summerdays (25 Mar 2015)

Commute good, despite it only just being above zero it felt warmer in the sun.

To the gentleman in the purplish tights AND YELLOW underware - time for some new clothes (I suppose I should be grateful for the underware)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Mar 2015)

Very frosty again this morning, but again the roads were clear so didn't bother with the ice bike. Saw hardly any cyclists this morning, frost must have put them off.


----------



## clf (25 Mar 2015)

SCR this morning with a milk float, we'll call it a draw


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (25 Mar 2015)

Felt a bit lacking this morning to be honest. Still, was a nice morning so extended to a 38 miler. Later finish than normal tonight so I might have to boycott the extension and have a pretty straight run back. Looking forward to a charecter building ride in the morning.


----------



## Spartak (25 Mar 2015)

Train to Paddington from Bristol today then hired a Boris Bike to Tower Hill & back.












Quicker & cheaper than the Tube ;-)


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (25 Mar 2015)

I was riding home with my mate from work Josh, and caught by @MisterStan and Jess and Nigel.
This turned into a group ride which was a bit spirited, but I was pleased that I did my bit on the front and managed to stay with them.

I am no slacker and consider myself quite fit, but I really do wonder how I get to the next level...

Maybe I need to loose more weight


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (25 Mar 2015)

Spartak said:


> Train to Paddington from Bristol today then hired a Boris Bike to Tower Hill & back.
> 
> View attachment 83734
> 
> ...



Cant imagine the monthly mortgage payment on that


----------



## Tomtrumps (25 Mar 2015)

First commute by bike today! After years of getting the train, I had a couple of practise runs over the weekend and gave it a go for real today. Wow, really enjoyed it. 11 miles there and back (Bromley to Fenchurch Street). Can't wait for tomorrow now!


----------



## Glow worm (25 Mar 2015)

Nice commute today in bright sunshine and home by 6 without the need for lights for the first time 

I'm generally pretty slow, but today managed 9 scalps! Well, in fact it was the same trio who were even slower than me, and I passed them 3 times. 

First I stopped to picked up some litter that had been annoying me for a week or so (some fast food cartons that some moton tosser had lobbed in a hedge) and as I did so, they rode past. Then I passed them. Then I stopped to shove the litter in a bin and they rode past- I then passed them again. About 4 miles later I stopped at a farm shop for some odds and ends and as I got back on the road, my 3 friends had just passed the shop so I had to overtake them yet again. They probably thought I was mucking about. An odd trio- not only slow, but utterly silent, not a word between them that I noticed. Weird!


----------



## MisterStan (25 Mar 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Cant imagine the monthly mortgage payment on that


Probably roughly comparable to Cambridge mortgage payments!


----------



## Exile (25 Mar 2015)

Slow puncture on the way home. Picked up a bit of glass at some point which had worked its way through just enough to prick the tube. Managed to get home without having to stop. Have the wheel off and in the dining room ready for me to change the tube when I get a spare ten minutes 

Other than that, it was lovely, both ways. Not sure I'll be on the bike tomorrow as everything's feeling a little bit sore (think I've overdone it both on and off the bike after the tumble last week), but I'll see what two painkillers before bed brings for the morning.


----------



## 400bhp (25 Mar 2015)

400bhp said:


> Felt fairly good today, much better than the abysmal effort on satudays ride with @Hacienda71 . Maybe. . Just maybe I can start moving towards the fitness where I was last summer.



Better today. At a guess, 75% of max effort on the way home and did it at a good pace. Hopefully it's all going in the right way.


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Mar 2015)

PR on ACW loop of the park on the way home  Quite favourable conditions mind and traffic was fairly light!


----------



## DWiggy (26 Mar 2015)

WORST RIDE IN EVER!! Not one but two punctures in the rain and wind!...why didn't I just get another set of Gatorskins...why!


----------



## MisterStan (26 Mar 2015)

Grim conditions, the rain wasn't bad when I left, but it soon picked up and coupled with the headwind made it very hard work this morning. Still beats using the bus!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (26 Mar 2015)

One of the worst rides in for a very long time.
Took me an extra 20 minutes.

It was one of those where you wake up early and just get out as soon as to get it over with


----------



## Panter (26 Mar 2015)

As per the above, this morning's was officially the worst one yet. 
Heavy horizontal rain in a howling headwind, I couldn't wait to get it over with.
Did discover that a buff becomes a very effective waterboarding torture device in those conditions though!


----------



## summerdays (26 Mar 2015)

I guess I was lucky I think the drizzle stopped shortly after I woke, and then were going on about being breezy but for me it was calm and sunny. 

One idiot on a bike, just as I turn off the Concorde Way he was turning on at too high a speed, so I slow for him, expecting him to do the same, but he didn't - just accelerated nor acknowledge just how wide he took the corner and that we'd have crashed if I didn't slow. Just checked strava half expecting to see him trying for the segment that leads to that corner (my best QOM), but no sign of him. I've taken the corner fast myself as you sometimes have a car hassling you though the bollards but I've apologised to anyone I've ever come close to getting in the way of.

Walked through the temporary lights rather than wait in the line and it was definitely worth doing!

Nice end to the journey though, waiting to turn right behind two other cars, realised the car turning left was my friend who works near by so popped quickly to her car park for a chat and to arrange a proper get together.


----------



## Simontm (26 Mar 2015)

Wet, windy, wet...urgh. Sod, where's the summer, it felt more like






Numpty count: 5. Bad weather always means bad drivers, god knows why. Four close passes that meant I had to take avoidance action or brake heavily - fun in that weather and one see you next Tuesday in a BMS Transport van who decided to rev up my arse, occasionally pull out to see if he could overtake on narrow road (parked cars both sides) - making me very angry - then close passed me leaving absolutely no room  Took great pleasure in overtaking him when he was stuck in a queue.


----------



## Origamist (26 Mar 2015)

Wet and dreary + bad night's sleep + loads of traffic in MiddleHell (aka Middlewich) = surprisingly enjoyable slow commute...


----------



## martinclive (26 Mar 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Probably roughly comparable to Cambridge mortgage payments!


That's why we all live in the sticks and have our lovely commute into Cambridge!


----------



## martinclive (26 Mar 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> One of the worst rides in for a very long time.
> Took me an extra 20 minutes.


This is because you tried to keep up with @MisterStan last night - always kills me the next day too!!!


----------



## L Q (26 Mar 2015)

Worst ride in since I got back on my bike 6 months ago, Was really tempted to get in the car but got the bike out and went for it, Got soaked and the last 3 miles into a headwind were relentless, After a shower and change into my work clothes I was pleased I did it.

Cycle back should be OK as its now stopped raining.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (26 Mar 2015)

martinclive said:


> This is because you tried to keep up with @MisterStan last night - always kills me the next day too!!!


I think your right mate!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (26 Mar 2015)

So glad I brought spare shorts, this mornings are still soggy!


----------



## hennbell (26 Mar 2015)

Was run off the road by a HGV yesterday when I confronted him he suggested that I should get out of his way. I pointed out that I had all the rights and responsibilities of any vehicle, he was just confused.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (26 Mar 2015)

Wet, very wet, very very wet. For the second time now in recent weeks I question my choice of attire. Thick neoprene overshoes, water proof over trousers and a Varium jacket. It's just extra stuff to dry out at work! I would of done just as well in normal kit I think.


----------



## Origamist (26 Mar 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Wet, very wet, very very wet. For the second time now in recent weeks I question my choice of attire. Thick neoprene overshoes, water proof over trousers and a Varium jacket. It's just extra stuff to dry out at work! I would of done just as well in normal kit I think.


 
I'd not bother with waterproof kit unless it's cold, wet/sleet and windy. I'm now back to using neoprene toe covers and never use waterproof trousers. I prob use a waterproof jacket on no more than 15 commutes a year...


----------



## Panter (26 Mar 2015)

Simontm said:


> Bad weather always means bad drivers, god knows why. .



As an experienced cycle commuter, you'll laugh at my naivety here. But, I'd always assumed that bad weather would mean that the drivers wrapped up in their warm, dry cars would be more considerate of the cold, wet cyclist battling through the storms but as I've learned the hard way, it's the complete opposite!


----------



## MisterStan (26 Mar 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> So glad I brought spare shorts, this mornings are still soggy!


My kit is strewn around the office - most of it is nearly dry!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (26 Mar 2015)

MisterStan said:


> My kit is strewn around the office - most of it is nearly dry!


its sunny out there too!


----------



## MisterStan (26 Mar 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> its sunny out there too!












But windy too


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Mar 2015)

It's a bit windy out. Have to see how the deep section wheels behave on the way home.


----------



## jagman.2003 (26 Mar 2015)

Adding a bit more variety to my commuting. Mountain biked to work & back yesterday.
75-80% off road. About 50% longer travelling time. (will reduce with practice). About a 2 miles shorter than shortest road route.
Just over 23 miles round trip & 3000ft of climbing. Some good sections of trail in places.
Built up a cheap hard tail using a SAB frame from Planet X (£30), wheels from ebay & a bunch of other stuff I had in the garage.
It's not a rocket but it suits this trip well. I have fitted long SKS mudgaurds, they haven't clogged or jammed yet. Not a usual choice I know.
But are keeping alot of the mud off me. Better for the office politics.


----------



## Origamist (26 Mar 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> It's a bit windy out. Have to see how the deep section wheels behave on the way home.


 
Looks like a strong head/crosswind for you!


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Mar 2015)

Origamist said:


> Looks like a strong head/crosswind for you!


Could be interesting. Cross for you, but you should be able to stay out of the worst of it going down the lanes.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (26 Mar 2015)

Someone must have had the best tail wind this year so far?

For me it was the headwind from hell. 11 mph down hill and went to change into first gear! I was already in first gear!!!

Absolutely demoralising wind all the way home. But I caught a guy and we shared the workload for the last few miles which was great.

But I have said it before and I will say it again, weather in this country is shite.


----------



## 400bhp (26 Mar 2015)

Stupid wind and stupid me. I wasn't paying proper attention when I looked at the weather forecast. I thought I't go the way that gives me a tail wind. Wrong! Wind was from the west not the east.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Mar 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Someone must have had the best tail wind this year so far?
> 
> .




Me  The weather in this country is great 
Lovely tail wind all the way home. nice and mild temps too.
A cracking commute home. Really enjoyable.


----------



## Simontm (26 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Me  The weather in this country is great
> Lovely tail wind all the way home. nice and mild temps too.
> A cracking commute home. Really enjoyable.


I presume you had a tail wind on the way in as well?


----------



## ianrauk (26 Mar 2015)

Simontm said:


> I presume you had a tail wind on the way in as well?




Nah, wasn't too bad and I waited until the rain had stopped before heading out. Was also quite an enjoyable commute


----------



## Simontm (26 Mar 2015)

So the wind decided that I needed a headwind all the way back home as well  Numpty count: 4 and all at exactly the same point, the damned pinch point on South Lane. My priority and of course 3 drivers headed straight through and at me  Still the 4th numpty was purely the van driver behind them who gesticulated that I should be in the cycle lane. My firmly Churchillian sign back to him explaining that I strongly disagreed with him was extremely therapeutic


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (26 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Me  The weather in this country is great
> Lovely tail wind all the way home. nice and mild temps too.
> A cracking commute home. Really enjoyable.


LOL!!!!


----------



## MisterStan (26 Mar 2015)

As @kevin_cambs_uk said there was a dreadful headwind all the way home. Inner ring and spin it home! 

Oh and I had to put wet socks on too. Thank god for merino wool!


----------



## Origamist (26 Mar 2015)

Mainly a x wind which shunted me sideways a couple of times. Got a push from behind a few times as well, so not too bad.

Coming out of Knutsford, I think a HGV's brake had locked as there was a 200m tyre mark on the left wheel track in the road. I then saw a HGV had pulled in a few hundred metres ahead.

Next week, dark at 8pm!


----------



## Tomtrumps (26 Mar 2015)

Second day of commuting by bike and chucking it down this morning in. The wife says that as I still have my train ticket I should just get the train. But that would be weak, right? Anyhow, didn't mind the rain, and was actually quicker than yesterday, but I put that down to being a little more savvy (it's amazing what you learn in a day!). Quite a bit quicker home too. 

OK, it's early days but I'm already looking forward to tomorrow! Especially as cashing in my train ticket should net me about £750


----------



## apb (26 Mar 2015)

So riding to work today, pissing down rain. A guy thinks about pulling out from a side street has second thoughts and leaves the cycle lane along Melville drive blocked with his stupid shitty bomb of a car. The very large recovery truck right next to me see this and slows down allowing me to get around the car safely. What a legend.

The cycle home was dry bright and very pleasant.


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Mar 2015)

I go up hill in and down hill back on my commute. So averaging plus 20mph in is a rare occurrence. Sub 20mph home leg is even rarer.


----------



## summerdays (26 Mar 2015)

I found the wind wasn't awful on the way back, and at one point I had a choice of routes, sticking to the higher exposed ground or taking a lower route that also included a section where I had a joint QOM, that was likely to have the wind behind me..... I wonder which I took..... 

(4 seconds faster)


----------



## martinclive (27 Mar 2015)

MisterStan said:


> As @kevin_cambs_uk said there was a dreadful headwind all the way home. Inner ring and spin it home!
> 
> Oh and I had to put wet socks on too. Thank god for merino wool!


Can't believe I was stuck in the car yesterday and missed all the fun - nice today!


----------



## Simontm (27 Mar 2015)

Lovely ride in aside the fact my back brake has disappeared...again. I doubt it's the pad as that is only two months old. Sigh, see if I can adjust it before going home this evening (will have to be one side only as my multi-tool isn't long enough for the inside screw). Oh, and numpty count? Can you guess...sunny weather, hardly any cars as the Easter holidays are starting? Yep, 0!!!


----------



## DWiggy (27 Mar 2015)

Very nice tail wind home, just cant help but put the hammer down with a tail wind! got home and I was shattered! Ride in this morning was okay but was fighting a small head wind that seemed to zap the legs. 
Still the last two rides have made up for the horrendous double puncture/rain/windy morning ride into work I had yesterday morning!


----------



## Panter (27 Mar 2015)

If I'd woken to 6' of snow this morning, it still would have been a better commute than yesterday's. So, the sunshine and light wind were most welcome 


It will be the last week of using that bike though, it's got to the state where it doesn't even freewheel very well any more. So, if I don't get chance to sort it this weekend it will be a change of route and the roadbike for next week.


----------



## HarryTheDog (27 Mar 2015)

I was determined to take it easy being my first week back to commuting after broken wrist and first time I have tried my long commute. Then I ran into a very friendly guy in Rainham from Maldon CC built like a racing snake who was cycling in from Ingrave so his commute was around 26 miles, 3 miles longer than mine. He had just completed his first season of cross racing and loved it, spookily his best position had been 20th ( out of 90 vets) which was my old best result. He was now in training to do some 24hr London to Paris event or something like that. Seems he was probably at least 5yrs younger than me and his season of cross was paying dividends. One of the last sprints we did at the 20 mile point my legs just said enough and I could not stay with him. Only annoying thing his bike (cannondale caad) creaked like an old rusty gate. He said he could not find the reason, he had changed the BB, so probably the left pedal. Burnt 945 calories according to my HRM and Garmin, maybe a bit too much on just a cup of coffee, had not touched my water bottle.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (27 Mar 2015)

Made myself wear shorts, getting warmer peeps


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (27 Mar 2015)

Last day of riding today before I take 9 days off the bike. I'm looking forward to holiday but I'm definitely going to miss the commute. Did an extended 38 miles in chilly weather but it was a nice ride. March is now my biggest month so far this year, I'll probably end with 1250 miles or so, over 1100 of these commuting. So that's the first three months ticked off at 1000 miles +, looking forward to going again in April!


----------



## Exile (27 Mar 2015)

Still aching, but the hazy sun and mild morning was too much to turn down. Lovely rise in, even if my rhythm was disrupted due to my travel mug making a break for freedom on Stretford Road!

Finishing an hour early so they can rip my office apart, so might take a quieter route and may even use the helmet as a bar ornament rather than a lid


----------



## summerdays (27 Mar 2015)

Easy commute today and lots of sun, gloves on the way in but totally unnecessary for the reverse journey!


----------



## clf (27 Mar 2015)

A pedestrian watched me approach him, looked me in the eye and stepped out, respectable looking bloke in his 50s too. Stared at me with a real smug looking grin on his face, I must admit I saw red and contemplated turning around and tw*tting him one but managed to restrain myself. No motorist has even come anywhere close to making me angry like that. Ruined a pleasant commute.


----------



## Simontm (27 Mar 2015)

Slightly cautious journey home as the back brake pad has completely worn through- it's done about 1k miles so any suggestions for a more durable disc pad would be great!
Lovely weather and I just had base layer and shell on
However, some gimp decided that he would try and overtake me downhill on Browning Ave (look no roundabouts on Strava).



At rush hour, it is essentially one lane with parked cars and you can easily hit 30mph. After I glared at him, the gimp decided to tuck right in behind me, revving right up my wheel all the way down  So gimp numpty count: 1


----------



## ianrauk (29 Mar 2015)

Roll on tomorrows commute (weather looks shitty, but hey ho), first time this year will be heading out without my lights. I do a half day on friday's and have been commuting home in the light. But it's good to get the clutter of front and rear lights off the bike... bring it on.


----------



## Simontm (30 Mar 2015)

Dear politicians, I know you all like to make everyone statistically not unemployed, including children, but can you shorten the school term to around three weeks a year as the lack of traffic is wonderful. 
Ta! 

Oh, numpty count: 0


----------



## ianrauk (30 Mar 2015)

Yep, loving the lack of traffic this morning, though there was a bot of a jam in Lewisham, but that's due to all the building going on. I thought the weather would be crap but it wasn't. Apart from a bit of blustery winds it was quite nice. But looking at later.. bleurgh.. it's looking decidedly wet.


----------



## HarryTheDog (30 Mar 2015)

Looking at the weather forecast tomorrow looks like 25mph wind and rain so decided no commute tomorrow and long commute today. At the 15 mile point I was slowly reeling in some youngster on a single speed. I considered my 20 gears versus his 1 gear a even playing field since he was half my age. In the end 20 gears into a 15mph headwind won over 1 gear and youth.


----------



## Origamist (30 Mar 2015)

Nice this morning, looks awful for this afternoon...


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (30 Mar 2015)

Wow!

Looks windy tomorrow!!!


----------



## J1888 (30 Mar 2015)

Pretty glorious morning out, was keen to get on the road as hadn't been out since last Tuesday.

Lovely sunshine, not too much wind, not too cold.

Not hopeful for this afternoon!


----------



## Hacienda71 (30 Mar 2015)

Bloody windy today. Head down on the drops to cut through the worst of it. Saw Andy Tenant out this afternoon wearing the new Team Wiggins kit on his Pinarello. It looks very British.


----------



## martinclive (30 Mar 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Wow!
> 
> Looks windy tomorrow!!!


Last day at old job tomorrow - need to take car in to clear desk out - bummer - was looking forward to cycling in 50mph winds


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (30 Mar 2015)

martinclive said:


> Last day at old job tomorrow - need to take car in to clear desk out - bummer - was looking forward to cycling in 50mph winds


Its going to be an experience!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (30 Mar 2015)

hammered it home tonight to try and miss the rain, just made it!!


----------



## fossyant (30 Mar 2015)

Wet. Windy. Cold.


----------



## BigAl68 (30 Mar 2015)

Dry this morning, windy this afternoon but having just seen the weather forecast I am dreading tomorrow. 50mph plus winds which will mean the cycle through the woods will be like riding through a couple of miles of fallen branches and the possibility of them falling on me. Now where is my helmet, oh yes I don't own one.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Mar 2015)

First proper wet commute in an absolute age, 17.5 miles of head wind followed by 9.5miles of tailwind, absolutely drenched but loved it.


----------



## Spartak (30 Mar 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Its going to be an experience!



#characterbuilding!


----------



## J1888 (30 Mar 2015)

Pretty nice out this evening actually - going up to North London to the gf's place and having to account for the numerous cyclists who appear to be in their own little world.

Not sure who are more dangerous - them, or the crazy 'I coulda rode pro' types in SW London who love to overtake with little room and then nearly hook you as they come back in too soon.

All thankfully in the minority but there you go.


----------



## Origamist (30 Mar 2015)

Miserable.


----------



## John_S (30 Mar 2015)

I was really looking forward to tonights commute home as it would be the first time in ages that I've cycled home without it being in the dark.

However my enthusiasm quickly evaporated as it was a really strong headwind pretty much all of the way home followed by rain for the second half of the ride home.

The 'Miserable' from above just about sums it up!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (30 Mar 2015)

Spartak said:


> #characterbuilding!


I think your right!


----------



## fossyant (30 Mar 2015)

Chain was sounding like a grinder again after the Fallowfield Loop. Took a while to clean it all up.


----------



## Simontm (30 Mar 2015)

By eck that was windy! Headwind all the way back home. 
Numpty count: 1 but not deadly serious. Some lads had got off the train and one decided to jump into the road, presumably to make me swerve. Instead he got the finger which resulted in a stream of abuse


----------



## 400bhp (30 Mar 2015)

Wind. 

Windier tomorrow.

Really hoping the weather sorts itself out for the weekend.


----------



## BigAl68 (31 Mar 2015)

Well it was very windy and it had brought down plenty of twigs and branches but nothing as apocalyptic as the weather presenter had made it out to be. I had a couple of miles of pure sweet hell into a massive headwind and a couple of vicious side winds that made we wobble like a toddler on a balance bike but I got to work in one piece even if it took 15 minutes longer than normal. Lets hope I get a huge tailwind home as that could be fun. Be safe out there peeps.


----------



## summerdays (31 Mar 2015)

It's certainly been windy out there, there is a strange noise coming from my roof, I'm assuming it's the ariel is no longer in the correct place.


----------



## Origamist (31 Mar 2015)

Decided to bring forward my rest day and get the train today....


----------



## ianrauk (31 Mar 2015)

Just about to head out...and its a little bit blowy. Will be an interesting commute.


----------



## Rasmus (31 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Just about to head out...and its a little bit blowy. Will be an interesting commute.


 
More than a little bit blowy around here... Struggling to get above 10 mph on the most exposed stretch across the levels.

Hopefully the wind direction stays the same for the afternoon.


----------



## DWiggy (31 Mar 2015)

Blew it out today!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (31 Mar 2015)

Wow what a tail wind!!
32 mph down the bus way on the flat, and overtook a car in Cambridge !

I kept thinking this is how @MisterStan rides everyday!

Its going to be hell going home!


----------



## BigAl68 (31 Mar 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Wow what a tail wind!!
> 32 mph down the bus way on the flat, and overtook a car in Cambridge !
> 
> I kept thinking this is how @MisterStan rides everyday!
> ...



I had the headwind in so I hope to fly home with a tailwind


----------



## MisterStan (31 Mar 2015)

21.4 mph average for the 18 miles. On the 'winter commuter' bike. That'll do nicely. 

Tonight is going to be a lesson in pain!


----------



## Simontm (31 Mar 2015)

have to meet someone in sunny Croydon tonight so no ride in...why does this happen when there's a brilliant tailwind???? Still at least I don't get the headwind tonight spose.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Mar 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Tonight is going to be a lesson in pain!




Just as my commute in was this morning... Jebus H Bryce..it was tough work. Not only with headwinds which at times felt like I was hitting a brick wall, some very blustery side winds made for wobbly times.


----------



## Nocode (31 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Just as my commute in was this morning... Jebus H Bryce..it was tough work. Not only with headwinds which at times felt like I was hitting a brick wall, some very blustery side winds made for wobbly times.


Yep, same here - plus had some guy drafting me for most of my commute. Cheeky bugger!


----------



## ianrauk (31 Mar 2015)

Nocode said:


> Yep, same here - plus had some guy drafting me for most of my commute. Cheeky bugger!




The worst part was near Bellingham Bus Garage... that was BLOWY!!!


----------



## MisterStan (31 Mar 2015)

It was pretty much all tail for me, barring a very short hit of side gusts as I left the estate I live on - nearly caught me out and only 100 meters from my door!


----------



## Panter (31 Mar 2015)

Windy. Very windy. That is all.


----------



## fossyant (31 Mar 2015)

Took 3 minutes longer than usual. Strong headwind. Lots of debris. Tree down on the Fallowfield loop and one of the bridges was flooded. Water upto BB level and over shoes.

Thank goodness I had waterproof overshoes and trousers on. Dry feet. Two kids watched with interest as I ploughed through. Bit deep I said.


----------



## Sittingduck (31 Mar 2015)

Was expecting a nice tailwind but it was a bit blustery and felt hard work at times... weird! Horrible traffic on Embankment too, full of tipper trucks and big wagons. Overall a bit dissapointed


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Mar 2015)

Bloody hell that was hard work, I got drenched twice and twice dried out completely before getting to work. That headwind was pure evil.


----------



## robjh (31 Mar 2015)

Very windy in Warwickshire this morning, and it was a hard hard slog riding north. I have recorded my slowest time this year, and that includes days in January when I was on the heavy bike and avoiding ice patches. Still, I made a good call in waiting a few minutes for the rain to finish before I set out, and it was a fine sunny morning despite all the fast-moving air.


----------



## KneesUp (31 Mar 2015)

Windy in Sheffield, but not as consistently in my face as it was on the way home last night. 7/10.


----------



## Hacienda71 (31 Mar 2015)

I bailed today . My main wheels are in being re-laced at the moment and the 50mm deep section rims on my bike made me a bit nervous with 50 mph gusts forecast. Need to finish my beater bike off which is currently awaiting a new bb.


----------



## L Q (31 Mar 2015)

I chickened out today and took the car, the wind across the fens before Woodhall village was enough to put me off, the car was even taking a hammering from the winds and I wouldn't have felt safe, its gusting 50-60mph here


----------



## Stephen C (31 Mar 2015)

Strong headwind, almost bottled it and worked from home, but braved it. A real battle, but feeling strong so in a perverse way so quite enjoyed it! And now I get a beastly tailwind home!


----------



## KneesUp (31 Mar 2015)

Stephen C said:


> Strong headwind, almost bottled it and worked from home, but braved it. A real battle, but feeling strong so in a perverse way so quite enjoyed it! *And now I get a beastly tailwind home!*


I admire your optimism


----------



## Stephen C (31 Mar 2015)

KneesUp said:


> I admire your optimism


It's what keeps me going


----------



## J1888 (31 Mar 2015)

Was not too bad this mornin...apart from getting over Blackfriars Bridge and getting slammed by the strongest gust of wind I've ever felt.

The north London carefree cyclists struck again this morning - well one did; didn't affect my ride at all so not sure why I care, but this very glam lady riding in high heels and a trench coat on a 'sit up and beg' style bike (how she did it is anyone's guess), gladly jumped a red at the junction with Old St, which is (IMO) a dangerous junction...having then nearly got hooked by a black cab pulling an equally stupid stunt, she then merrily cycled down a one-way street. How do these people not get seriously injured or nicked?


----------



## Keith Oates (31 Mar 2015)

Big change in the temperature here today with the midday temp rising to 24 Deg C. so I had my first day of the year on the bike in shorts. I was so happy.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gez73 (31 Mar 2015)

I came in in shorts today. Saw little point in having more to get dry before home-time. Helped by the fact that the heating is now off until probably the first week of next January! Windy but not too cold and dried out more than once on way in. Wind better be behind me on way home! Gez


----------



## donnydave (31 Mar 2015)

you know its a good tailwind when you gob up and it overtakes you


----------



## MisterStan (31 Mar 2015)

donnydave said:


> you know its a good tailwind when you gob up and it overtakes you


That is also a sign you aren't trying hard enough!


----------



## subaqua (31 Mar 2015)

rode into Kings X to get the train to Cambridge. a 30 minute trip took 45 mins due to the headwind. got to Cambridge and the Guided busway was full of debris from the trees. and a headwind all the way to Addenbrookes hospital. am about to leave after my site visit and yes the fecking wind seems to have turned and increased in strength so a fat headwind again.

still better than using my car or the tube though


----------



## confusedcyclist (31 Mar 2015)

Incredibly blowy here today too. 45 minute commute extended to 58 minutes. Legs a bit sore!


----------



## Sittingduck (31 Mar 2015)

I'm almost scared to leave the office for home, this afternoon...


----------



## ianrauk (31 Mar 2015)

J1888 said:


> How do these people not get seriously injured or nicked?



Probs not wearing Hi-Viz, helmet and no lights, so no one could see her.


----------



## confusedcyclist (31 Mar 2015)

Sittingduck said:


> I'm almost scared to leave the office for home, this afternoon...


I can see the tops of tree's from my office window and it's making me nervous!


----------



## Panter (31 Mar 2015)

subaqua said:


> rode into Kings X to get the train to Cambridge. a 30 minute trip took 45 mins due to the headwind. got to Cambridge and the Guided busway was full of debris from the trees. and a headwind all the way to Addenbrookes hospital. am about to leave after my site visit and yes the fecking wind seems to have turned and increased in strength so a fat headwind again.
> 
> still better than using my car or the tube though



You just know that's a serious headwind when it slows a train down!


----------



## BigAl68 (31 Mar 2015)

I left work early and got blown most of the way home. A few side gusts but mainly a huge tailwind and lots of sunshine. Good work weather for not changing wind direction.


----------



## subaqua (31 Mar 2015)

thought about taking the chugger train home from cambridge as i worked out it would get me into London late enough to justifiably excuse not going to the office.

then i realised if i took the liverpool street train it would take me through harlow and broxbourne. where i could get on the lea navigation. so i did and rode the canal all the way from broxbourne to olympic park . 

beats sitting in a stuffy office and it was technically commuting


----------



## Ganymede (31 Mar 2015)

OK so I am off my bike while my shoulder still hurts. I am getting blobby so I thought I would do one direction of the domestic commute on foot (about 3 to 3.5 miles across country). I print out a map with footpaths clearly marked, I put on my walking boots and head for home. It is blowing a horrible gusty gale and without my headband my ears are going blue. The path goes a different way from what's on the map so I go round the edge of the field. There are no footpath signs. There is no bridge over the river, so I pull out my map to re-orientate, stuff it back in my inside pocket and carry on along the bank, expecting to see a bridge eventually. Hmm. I reach for my map and realise that the jacket I am wearing DOESN'T HAVE AN INSIDE POCKET. IT IS THE LINING OF THE OUTSIDE POCKET WHICH IS CUNNINGLY DISGUISED AS AN INSIDE POCKET BUT IS ACTUALLY OPEN AT THE BOTTOM. My map is by now in the next village and I am in the middle of a windy flood-plain with no hope of getting across the river. 

Sadly I walked back to the village and got Mr G to pick me up. I reckon I walked about a mile altogether, so I still got some exercise, but  all the same..


----------



## KneesUp (31 Mar 2015)

Ganymede said:


> OK so I am off my bike while my shoulder still hurts. I am getting blobby so I thought I would do one direction of the domestic commute on foot (about 3 to 3.5 miles across country). I print out a map with footpaths clearly marked, I put on my walking boots and head for home. It is blowing a horrible gusty gale and without my headband my ears are going blue. The path goes a different way from what's on the map so I go round the edge of the field. There are no footpath signs. There is no bridge over the river, so I pull out my map to re-orientate, stuff it back in my inside pocket and carry on along the bank, expecting to see a bridge eventually. Hmm. I reach for my map and realise that the jacket I am wearing DOESN'T HAVE AN INSIDE POCKET. IT IS THE LINING OF THE OUTSIDE POCKET WHICH IS CUNNINGLY DISGUISED AS AN INSIDE POCKET BUT IS ACTUALLY OPEN AT THE BOTTOM. My map is by now in the next village and I am in the middle of a windy flood-plain with no hope of getting across the river.
> 
> Sadly I walked back to the village and got Mr G to pick me up. I reckon I walked about a mile altogether, so I still got some exercise, but  all the same..


I'm not laughing.


Honest.


----------



## Ganymede (31 Mar 2015)

KneesUp said:


> I'm not laughing.
> 
> 
> Honest.


Thank you.


.... you're laughing aren't you


----------



## Jenkins (31 Mar 2015)

So much for British Summer Time. As most others have said,vicious winds meant high speed cruising with a tail wind, on the drops with single figure speeds into head winds and dangerous swirling side gusts. Had to unclip a few times just in case a steadying foot down was required and one gust almost brought me to a complete stop. Did have a chuckle at one chap on a MTB or hybrid with low gearing whose legs were a blur as he was blown along.

Thankfully missed all the showers this afternoon.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Mar 2015)

Wow that was a blustery ride home. A couple of times the wind nearly blew me over sideways. But when the wind caught me from behind.. wow.. flying...

Got to Bromley and pulled up next to another cyclist. Decided to say hello to the young fella. And blimey he recognised me. It was @Nocode from this very board. We only live a 5 minute walk apart but have never seen each other on the commute. So today was a first. It was only because I decided to ride the wind home rather then going my usual convoluted extended route that we bumped into each other.

So really nice to cycle part way home with some one, both being shoved along by the wind, but not helped by crappy traffic

We encountered a complete arse of a driver who decided to weave left and right to try stop us from filtering. Didn't work though and we left him acting and looking like a complete tool.

Anyway, a nice quick ride home, shorter the usual. Dicky knee playing up. No more commute for me until next tuesday as have a couple of days off.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Mar 2015)

Character building is how my old man would describe today.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Mar 2015)

Anyone who rode to work today is a PROPER cyclist  (or just mad  )


----------



## BalkanExpress (31 Mar 2015)

J1888 said:


> Was not too bad this mornin...apart from getting over Blackfriars Bridge and getting slammed by the strongest gust of wind I've ever felt.
> 
> The north London carefree cyclists struck again this morning - well one did; didn't affect my ride at all so not sure why I care, but this very glam lady riding in high heels and a trench coat on a 'sit up and beg' style bike (how she did it is anyone's guess), gladly jumped a red at the junction with Old St, which is (IMO) a dangerous junction...having then nearly got hooked by a black cab pulling an equally stupid stunt, she then merrily cycled down a one-way street. How do these people not get seriously injured or nicked?




A close encounter with a Beautiful Godzilla http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Beautiful+Godzillas


----------



## fossyant (31 Mar 2015)

The flood under the bridge was much deeper tonight. The poor guy riding with me didn't have overshoes so got waterlogged. My overshoes held up fine, some water over the top though.


----------



## fossyant (31 Mar 2015)

The flood was like this...

Obviously common occurrence (photo from a local cyclist from a couple of years ago) Deep


----------



## subaqua (31 Mar 2015)

best bit of today was being able to track stand sitting down as the wind was holding me upright. was a weird feeling/ 

worst bit was riding no handed in the sheletr of the former athletes village for a gust to suddenly get me and wobble the feck out of me. I didn't fall off though


----------



## Nocode (31 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Wow that was a blustery ride home. A couple of times the wind nearly blew me over sideways. But when the wind caught me from behind.. wow.. flying...
> 
> Got to Bromley and pulled up next to another cyclist. Decided to say hello to the young fella. And blimey he recognised me. It was @Nocode from this very board. We only live a 5 minute walk apart but have never seen each other on the commute. So today was a first. It was only because I decided to ride the wind home rather then going my usual convoluted extended route that we bumped into each other.
> 
> ...



Nice to meet you @ianrauk. Been a couple of years riding the same route but our paths have never crossed until tonight. 

After we parted ways I headed down to Otford, Shoreham and Eynsford to extend the commute to 35 miles. Boy did I regret that. Obviously got the headwind on the loop back and had a mini-bonk. Don't think I ate enough at work today!

Looks like another windy day tomorrow!


----------



## fossyant (31 Mar 2015)

Someone's video from the Fallowfield loop today.

Deep....


----------



## Stephen C (31 Mar 2015)

Nothing beats the feeling of cruising along at 25mph on the big ring, with just the noise of the chain purring away and no feel of any wind...makes up for pushing into the brutal headwind this morning!


----------



## DWiggy (1 Apr 2015)

Tough old head wind this morning!


----------



## Simontm (1 Apr 2015)

No discernible wind this morning. Nice and sunny and quiet roads again. Lovely. Numpty count: 0 
I met another cyclist in the car park - maybe one of the Cycling Weekly/Active etc crew - who commutes about the same distance and he was complaining about how cold it was - One of those days when I'm glad I run hot 
Unfortunately tonight will be my last commute for the week as I have yet another car to review over Easter  so will have to head to the hills on this long weekend coming up to make up for it


----------



## MisterStan (1 Apr 2015)

Going home last night was bloody hard work. All the way into a headwind. Body was aching.

This morning was a great run in, nice tailwind and sunny spring morning.


----------



## fossyant (1 Apr 2015)

Windy and the flood was still there. I still rode through it with a big grin.


----------



## BigAl68 (1 Apr 2015)

I rode the steel in today and left late so I cycled in the sunshine which was very nice. Still a bit blowy but nothing like yesterday.


----------



## HarryTheDog (1 Apr 2015)

Coming out of Dagenham, bloke with his bike upside down and no chain. Stopped to see if I could help. His chain had snapped at the quick link, front mech bent to hell. He had a spare quick link but had pinged half of it into the grass and could not find it. I counted his cogs, 9, and pulled 2 quick links from my bag. He started to put them on and I found his missing link in the grass. He decided to use the link I had found , but could not get it on. Turned out his spare was a 10 speed. I gave him my 9 again. He managed to ping one side of the link into the grass again, we could not find it so I gave him another. Finally he got it on and straightened his mech as best he could. turned out he worked 50yds from me so I gave him my business card so he could contact me to give me a new packet of links. Also turned out he worked for a high profile customer of the company I work for so all good. We decided to cycle in together but even tucked up right under my rear wheel he could not keep to my reasonable pace so he asked me several times not to wait as I had to keep freewheeling to let him get back on. I was now half hour late so I said ok and pressed on.


----------



## MisterStan (1 Apr 2015)

HarryTheDog said:


> Coming out of Dagenham, bloke with his bike upside down and no chain. Stopped to see if I could help. His chain had snapped at the quick link, front mech bent to hell. He had a spare quick link but had pinged half of it into the grass and could not find it. I counted his cogs, 9, and pulled 2 quick links from my bag. He started to put them on and I found his missing link in the grass. He decided to use the link I had found , but could not get it on. Turned out his spare was a 10 speed. I gave him my 9 again. He managed to ping one side of the link into the grass again, we could not find it so I gave him another. Finally he got it on and straightened his mech as best he could. turned out he worked 50yds from me so I gave him my business card so he could contact me to give me a new packet of links. Also turned out he worked for a high profile customer of the company I work for so all good. We decided to cycle in together but even tucked up right under my rear wheel he could not keep to my reasonable pace so he asked me several times not to wait as I had to keep freewheeling to let him get back on. I was now half hour late so I said ok and pressed on.


Well done that man!


----------



## subaqua (1 Apr 2015)

HarryTheDog said:


> Coming out of Dagenham, bloke with his bike upside down and no chain. Stopped to see if I could help. His chain had snapped at the quick link, front mech bent to hell. He had a spare quick link but had pinged half of it into the grass and could not find it. I counted his cogs, 9, and pulled 2 quick links from my bag. He started to put them on and I found his missing link in the grass. He decided to use the link I had found , but could not get it on. Turned out his spare was a 10 speed. I gave him my 9 again. He managed to ping one side of the link into the grass again, we could not find it so I gave him another. Finally he got it on and straightened his mech as best he could. turned out he worked 50yds from me so I gave him my business card so he could contact me to give me a new packet of links. Also turned out he worked for a high profile customer of the company I work for so all good. We decided to cycle in together but even tucked up right under my rear wheel he could not keep to my reasonable pace so he asked me several times not to wait as I had to keep freewheeling to let him get back on. I was now half hour late so I said ok and pressed on.





Chapeau.

may your legs feel fresh and you have a tailwind always .


----------



## BigAl68 (1 Apr 2015)

Good man @HarryTheDog


----------



## Origamist (1 Apr 2015)

Went to get the bike this am and the front tyre was flat. Mildly annoying.

Cycled through Tatton Park only to find the top gate was padlocked due to a fallen tree. I then had to back-track to the side entrance. Mildly annoying.

Strong cross winds. Mildly annoying.


----------



## Keith Oates (1 Apr 2015)

Into a breeze going to work this morning so it was a hard ride but the time was not decreased much. Coming home tonight the breeze was now a strong wind but helping me so I got home with a new one way record.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigAl68 (1 Apr 2015)

No commute this afternoon as off out for a few ciders as finished for easter. It's amazing what carrying a few tools with you allows you to fix. Just leaving the hospital and there is a 20 something trying to fix the joystick on her mums electric wheelchair. It seems her son had just pulled the whole thing off the arm rest and the cables had all pulled out. Being a kind fella I asked if she needed help so out with the multi tool and a few screws undone, a crimp of the push on connectors a bit if sweating and swearing and the thing was good to go. Now having a cider, the first of many. I was inspired by @HarryTheDog earlier post.


----------



## donnydave (1 Apr 2015)

50mph gusting headwind from yesterday was reduced to 30mph today, easy peasy! Is that all you've got?!


----------



## subaqua (1 Apr 2015)

nice ride home


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Apr 2015)

This morning once it got light was beautiful. Wind had surprisingly dropped, sun was out nice and bright, was a tad nippy but you can't have everything. I could have rode all day

Tonight, wind had picked up and it tried to rain, hard work but no way as bad as yesterday. Was speaking to one of the lads at work and he had to get off and walk yesterday. Obviously I gave him plenty of sympathy and never took the piss.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (1 Apr 2015)

donnydave said:


> 50mph gusting headwind from yesterday was reduced to 30mph today, easy peasy! Is that all you've got?!



Yep!

Bloody killer all week!


----------



## J1888 (1 Apr 2015)

Well, f&ck that for a laugh - I've been commuting a year and tonight was the hardest. Despite the improvements in my leg strength, fitness and general cycling ability, it felt like that was all rendered a bit pointless by the stiff wind blowing me back.

Still though, can't imagine how hard that would have been if it was my first commute!!


----------



## fossyant (1 Apr 2015)

Early dart due to parents evening (4.30pm).

Flood still there but charged through as had full waterproofs on as it was horrible out. Chain is spitting big lumps of oily crap out of it - this flood riding sems to be purging the chain. Cleaned and re-oiled tonight. This finishline cross country is excellent in the wet.


----------



## Tomtrumps (1 Apr 2015)

Two weeks into cycling to work and have experienced pretty horrible rain and a bit of sunshine but the one constant has been the wind! Almost got blown over on Tower Bridge last night. Tonight, as I approached the uphill part of my ride I immediately experienced the strongest headwind of the week. Bugger... Actually tuned out to be not too bad, but that is obviously down to being sooooo slow up hills that the wind has little impact! 

Now just looking forward to calmer weather and improving my fitness, which feels woeful at the moment but has to improve for Ride London and my target time.

Still loving the ride to and from work, certainly the highlight of every day!


----------



## J1888 (1 Apr 2015)

Tomtrumps said:


> Two weeks into cycling to work and have experienced pretty horrible rain and a bit of sunshine but the one constant has been the wind! Almost got blown over on Tower Bridge last night. Tonight, as I approached the uphill part of my ride I immediately experienced the strongest headwind of the week. Bugger... Actually tuned out to be not too bad, but that is obviously down to being sooooo slow up hills that the wind has little impact!
> 
> Now just looking forward to calmer weather and improving my fitness, which feels woeful at the moment but has to improve for Ride London and my target time.
> 
> Still loving the ride to and from work, certainly the highlight of every day!



It does defo get easier - I had the same 'being blown back' as I came off Blackfriars Bridge the other day.

Roll on summer!!


----------



## Simontm (1 Apr 2015)

Absolute f*** of a ride home. My back mudguard decided to self destruct so I ended up having to jimmy the guard out of the way so to prevent the metal going straight into the wheel or mech as it had! 



Emailed Specialized Kingston asking for stronger glue 

Numpty count: 1 from earlier when some self-absorbed girl decided to cut me up and nearly onto the pavement when approaching a roundabout


----------



## fossyant (1 Apr 2015)

Gotta love folk complaining that it was windy walking 200 yards from the car park to the office. I rode 13 miles to the car park


----------



## iLB (1 Apr 2015)

Got called a c*nt for holding primary and coasting as a ped was crossing the road.

I might start carrying a mirror.


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Apr 2015)

Where did all the cyclists go this morning - it's only a bit of rain!!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (2 Apr 2015)

Well four hard days, but 4 days off !

Still at 100% for the year, which ain't bad!


----------



## HarryTheDog (2 Apr 2015)

Long commute today as I have tomorrow off. Going through Barking a guy on a Trek 29er in front of me came off on one of those horrible marble type paving slabs with ribs in it, he took it at the wrong angle. Stopped and made sure he was ok.
Then coming out of Barking I realised I had picked up company. Guy my age, shorts, jersey,huge beard riding a old piece of unbranded yellow gas pipe with running shoes on. He stayed behind me for half a mile semi drafting at 20mph. He then did the correct thing and did his turn but upped it to 22 mph. This gave me a breather so half a mile later I took it on and gave it 24mph. We went through a junction and took separate routes so he ended up in front again. Coming to another junction into Canning town I took to the road and ended up in front. The fun ended there as he disappeared, I was looking forward to a sprint battle up the Canning Town slip road hill but it never materialised.


----------



## MisterStan (2 Apr 2015)

Last night was all about dragging a couple of wheelsuckers home on the busway - neither of them would go to the front. Got a bit pissed off so dropped them, it hurt to do this with the headwind but there you go. 

This morning I bumped into a guy who used to have a nice steel framed Gazelle, he's now got a very nice Dolan, he knew how to take a turn on the front, so a nice quick run in. (@kevin_cambs_uk I can never remember his name - do you know it? Think he's from Peterborough...)


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (2 Apr 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Last night was all about dragging a couple of wheelsuckers home on the busway - neither of them would go to the front. Got a bit pissed off so dropped them, it hurt to do this with the headwind but there you go.
> 
> This morning I bumped into a guy who used to have a nice steel framed Gazelle, he's now got a very nice Dolan, he knew how to take a turn on the front, so a nice quick run in. (@kevin_cambs_uk I can never remember his name - do you know it? Think he's from Peterborough...)



His name is Mark,

I remember him as Peterborough Mark!


----------



## Dan B (2 Apr 2015)

I don't know if cleaning all the grot from the inside of my chain last night had an effect far beyond the predicted or if there was an undeclared tailwind on the way in this morning, because it felt like I was flying.

The chain is definitely quieter and shinier though :-)


----------



## Origamist (2 Apr 2015)

I thought I was going to be getting a lift with the air ambulance last night, or worse. Young male driver (with friends on board), in a small car with lowered suspension, tinted rear windows (ticks all the boxes) overtakes at approx. 60mph on a blind bend when a 4x4 appears in the opposite direction. I was about a metre from the hedge when the lads in the little hatchback beep (!) and cut back in, missing my front wheel by about a metre and missing the 4x4 by less than a foot. I'd like to say I took evasive action, but I froze as I was convinced the two cars were going to crash and they were going to ricochet into me...Naturally, I passed the small car in traffic when we hit Middlewich and had a good look at the young lad driving but carried on going, glad to be still able to turn the cranks...

This morning was nice - wind had died down and not too chilly. Gears are graunchy, but the new drivetrain after Easter should sort that.


----------



## J1888 (2 Apr 2015)

Miserable, absolutely miserable commute.

No massively strong headwind, just a swirling one that whole way into work and always working against me.

Gonna give the bike a good clean this weekend, looks like it needs some TLC!


----------



## fimm (2 Apr 2015)

Was just crossing the station car park when there was a bang and a hiss... lept off the bike in a hurry (Bromptons are _very_ unstable with a flat front tyre if you have a heavy front bag on like me, due to all the weight over the front wheel). Carried it down to the platform and had the wheel off by the time the train arrived. Got the patch on during the journey but was far too impatient about getting it all back together again and it didn't hold, so I just walked home (it is only about 15 minutes).
Binned that tube and put in a new one. I think I should get a new front tyre, though, there's quite a hole in this one now (as well as a bunch of other cuts).


----------



## Panter (2 Apr 2015)

Mercifully, no headwind this morning and the slight tailwind is even forecast to turn 180 degrees this afternoon so there's half a chance I could get blown home, here's hoping! 
I stripped the wheels down last weekend, cleaned all the crud out of the hubs and regreased them so the bike is actually a bit easier to ride now, it even freewheels! (a bit) 
Still have the issue of the front brake binding and no front mech, but will hopefully sort those out over the weekend and at least the rear wheel does freewheel for a few revolutions now which is a vast improvement.


----------



## Stephen C (2 Apr 2015)

Lovely morning, slight headwind, but felt like nothing compared to the previous days. I also paid for thinking I could get away without my overshoes:


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 Apr 2015)

Sunny this morning for me. My commute is pretty rural. I see the odd cyclist some of whom are regulars. Today was an exception to that rule. Crossed with a Condor JLT rider, then two U23 GB riders. Then passed three stationary young guys on expensive looking bikes half way up Oak Road, then two more who were moving 200 yards further up the hill then one of the Stockport Clarion guys who is a regular I have seen before crossed with me. Dry day and they are all out.


----------



## MisterStan (2 Apr 2015)

Stephen C said:


> Lovely morning, slight headwind, but felt like nothing compared to the previous days. I also paid for thinking I could get away without my overshoes:
> View attachment 84470


Where is that Stephen?


----------



## Stephen C (2 Apr 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Where is that Stephen?


It's the road from the A505 heading towards Babraham, part of my "avoid the A1307" route: https://goo.gl/maps/nOgJ3


----------



## clf (2 Apr 2015)

I need a new chain  best part of 1400 miles since October. My plan was to put the bike away in November until around now, but I carried on regardless


----------



## fossyant (2 Apr 2015)

The flood is still there. Another youngster watching me cycle through. I said to him "it's good fun" Will have to wear the overshoes for the return as there is no other way of keeping dry through the water.


----------



## LoftusRoadie (2 Apr 2015)

Not strictly from today but from this week. I started commuting the 19.3 miles to work on Tuesday from Cheshunt to Bank station. 10 mins local streets, 65 mins towpath along the River Lea/Hertford Canal and through Victoria Park and then 20 mins on London streets. Would have started on Monday but I woke up at 1.30am and just couldn't get back to sleep! Tuesday wasn't a lot better (5 hours), Wed was rubbish (4 hours) and last night was 6 hours but was pretty deep - obviously I have some kind of psychological problem with this commuting that I need to get over! In fact i was so tired last night that I thought sod it and took the train home. Feeling better today though so will ride back.
Tuesday was tough - windy start! But I enjoyed this morning's ride in, no headwind helps! Not sure if I would be doing this if it was all on the road but the towpath is peaceful, relaxing and pretty empty as well.
Body is holding up OK - I am not the fastest of riders anyway, but am leaving 5-10% in the tank whilst mind and body get used to it.
Question for those of you who do longer towpath commutes - how often do you clean chain? Just on the weekend? Twice a week? Each day? (please God, no!)
Looking forward to the weekend - and happy that I have started this challenge


----------



## Origamist (2 Apr 2015)

Lovely ride back this evening...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Apr 2015)

Lots of surface water this morning but it didn't rain and the wind has virtually disappeared. Tonight was dry, warm and calm, was still hard work though as the chain was very dirty after this morning and I can't remember the last time I pumped up the tyres. So when I got home mickled the chain and pumped the tyres up. No commuting for a week now as I am off until the 13th, hopefully the weather will be fine and I will get out on some leisure rides


----------



## Simontm (2 Apr 2015)

Took me 1.5 hrs to get home tonight. Seriously, I don't know why anyone would voluntarily drive to work in London and the environs. It's not personal freedom, it's a personal prison. One thing to be out on an empty road up some moors, it's another trudging through South London


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (2 Apr 2015)

Do you know, I'm having a great holiday but there is part of me that is soooo looking forward to Sunday evening, getting the kit ready for rolling those wheels Monday morning. My legs are raring to go!


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 Apr 2015)

I had an odd occurrence on the way home today. Coming down The Wizard in Alderley I caught up with a guy who I thought was on a bike. I was doing close to 40 at the time. The guy was on roller blades!


----------



## 400bhp (2 Apr 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> I had an odd occurrence on the way home today. Coming down The Wizard in Alderley I caught up with a guy who I thought was on a bike. I was doing close to 40 at the time. The guy was on roller blades!



D..o..w..n the Wizard


----------



## 400bhp (2 Apr 2015)

Good day for cycling today - little wind which made for a fast average there and back. Plenty in the tank too.


----------



## HLaB (2 Apr 2015)

Bit of a contrast in the commutes this morning was on puddled roads and into chilly headwind, tonight was mild and sunny. The only thing that was consistent was the headwind direction of the wind, sods law it had swapped direction but at least it had more than halved. Oh the impatient driving in the middle of nowhere was consistent, overtaking on blind bends on narrow twisty road when I was going a reasonable speed seemed to be the theme. I couldn't believe the muppet who decided to overtake as I was going nearly 35mph down Cliff Road  . They were lucky it was clear, the next few muppets were also lucky, not that it was clear but the oncoming driver had better observation and braked.
That aside I thought Id share some pics from this morning.













Oh and it was the first time it was light enough at the end to see this place.


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 Apr 2015)

400bhp said:


> D..o..w..n the Wizard


The surface has gone really sketchy since last time I rode down it as well.


----------



## fossyant (3 Apr 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> The surface has gone really sketchy since last time I rode down it as well.



Bloody hell. It's bad enough on a bike, never mind roller blades. Not keen on the Wizard, the surface is crap and there are enough side streets and driveways to cause squeeky bum moments.


----------



## Simontm (3 Apr 2015)

Simontm said:


> Absolute f*** of a ride home. My back mudguard decided to self destruct so I ended up having to jimmy the guard out of the way so to prevent the metal going straight into the wheel or mech as it had!
> View attachment 84434
> 
> Emailed Specialized Kingston asking for stronger glue
> ...


 
So the lovely people at Specialized in Kingston are replacing the guard no quibble free of charge which is nice. However, the mechanic also says I need new chainset


----------



## fossyant (3 Apr 2015)

The flood was deaper last night. Axel deep - got wet feet !  Kids were there paddling in it.


----------



## subaqua (3 Apr 2015)

LoftusRoadie said:


> Not strictly from today but from this week. I started commuting the 19.3 miles to work on Tuesday from Cheshunt to Bank station. 10 mins local streets, 65 mins towpath along the River Lea/Hertford Canal and through Victoria Park and then 20 mins on London streets. Would have started on Monday but I woke up at 1.30am and just couldn't get back to sleep! Tuesday wasn't a lot better (5 hours), Wed was rubbish (4 hours) and last night was 6 hours but was pretty deep - obviously I have some kind of psychological problem with this commuting that I need to get over! In fact i was so tired last night that I thought sod it and took the train home. Feeling better today though so will ride back.
> Tuesday was tough - windy start! But I enjoyed this morning's ride in, no headwind helps! Not sure if I would be doing this if it was all on the road but the towpath is peaceful, relaxing and pretty empty as well.
> Body is holding up OK - I am not the fastest of riders anyway, but am leaving 5-10% in the tank whilst mind and body get used to it.
> Question for those of you who do longer towpath commutes - how often do you clean chain? Just on the weekend? Twice a week? Each day? (please God, no!)
> Looking forward to the weekend - and happy that I have started this challenge



Not sure of how you get from canal to Vicky park , but I followed advice from a fellow commuter here and used the lift / stairs at the Olympic park that takes you onto wallis road then into VP . I use the regents canal then into old street and use the cycle routes from there into bank area. 

I will send you the gpx file ( opens in most web based routing apps) . 


And chain gets cleaned properly once a week. If it's lucky. Usually fortnightly. A quick wipe when I get in of an evening.


----------



## potsy (5 Apr 2015)

Glorious ride home 

Might not be enjoying my cycling as much these days but every now and then I am reminded of what is so good about it.

Cool this morning, sunny all day with just a slight headwind on the way home, even got a 'hiya' off a fellow cyclist as he overtook me as I was slowing down for a photo


----------



## I like Skol (5 Apr 2015)

potsy said:


> Glorious ride home


Did you ride home in just the company team shirt too? 

It was very liberating


----------



## potsy (5 Apr 2015)

I like Skol said:


> Did you ride home in just the company team shirt too?
> 
> It was very liberating


No, but I did unzip the pit-zips on my winter jacket


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (6 Apr 2015)

First commute for 10 days after a holiday and what a glorious morning! Foggy first thing but had cleared within about 10 miles to leave bootiful blue skies. Certainly felt it in the legs, the extra stone I gained in weight possibly not helping  It's good to be back on it!


----------



## ianrauk (6 Apr 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> First commute for 10 days after a holiday and what a glorious morning! Foggy first thing but had cleared within about 10 miles to leave bootiful blue skies. Certainly felt it in the legs, the extra stone I gained in weight possibly not helping  It's good to be back on it!




How come you are working today on a bank holiday?


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (6 Apr 2015)

ianrauk said:


> How come you are working today on a bank holiday?


So I can get some miles in 

I took last Thursday off so paying it back today.


----------



## fimm (6 Apr 2015)

Some of us are at work because it isn't a Bank Holiday in Scotland....
Glorious morning here - I was wishing I was out on the big bike doing the whole thing, rather than bike-train-biking...


----------



## Gez73 (7 Apr 2015)

Ridiculously foggy out there today. Out before 5 and visibility really low. Take care everyone. Should be a nicer ride home this afternoon. Gez


----------



## BigAl68 (7 Apr 2015)

I forgot to set my alarm having had 5 days off and thought of getting the train... I am so glad I didn't as it was a beautiful ride into Bristol. There was mist all the way along the river Avon and as I was late I got to ride into the sunrise with the moon big and bright in the sky. My legs are feeling it a bit today as I did a 45 miles Friday, 62 Saturday, 30 Sunday and another 52 yesterday.... I really just love riding at the moment and really wish I had taken a few more days off as it is looking lovely out of my office window.


----------



## Simontm (7 Apr 2015)

Lovely, lovely ride in this morning. Sun-a-shining, kids still on holiday, wonderful...except..what was it with van drivers this morning? All were impatient and bombing though the tight, pinched roads that I commute on - far more than usual. Nothing to qualify as numpty but still, bizarre. 

Numpty count: 0


----------



## Ganymede (7 Apr 2015)

Simontm said:


> what was it with van drivers this morning? All were impatient and bombing though the tight, pinched roads that I commute on - far more than usual. Nothing to qualify as numpty but still, bizarre.
> 
> Numpty count: 0


Day after Bank Holiday. They are all catching up.


----------



## Simontm (7 Apr 2015)

Ganymede said:


> Day after Bank Holiday. They are all catching up.


Ah that could be it. I've never worked in a job that would entail rushing back after a welcomed long weekend


----------



## ianrauk (7 Apr 2015)

A beautiful sunny morning though a little bit nippy. Was very surprised when I looked out of the window to see a bit of a frost. Outside temperature gauge was reading 1deg.

As what someone else has said, sun is shinning, kids on holiday so nice and empty roads. My dicky knee seems to be holding steady. All good.


----------



## Sittingduck (7 Apr 2015)

Felt like hard work going in this morning. Gonna be a nice ride home this afternoon though, 17 degrees forecast!


----------



## MisterStan (7 Apr 2015)

A fine spring morning - a touch of frost and some mist too out in the sticks. Quiet in terms of cyclists and cars this morning.


----------



## Origamist (7 Apr 2015)

Heavy mist shrouding Cheshire and Greater Manchester - not a lot of fun (damp, poor visibility etc), but no wind to speak of, so that's good.

In Tatton Park a big stag was bashing a tree with his antlers - could hear him from 500m away!

Looks like I'll be a little warm on the way back as trying to account for a 15C difference in temp is always going to be a compromise...


----------



## Stephen C (7 Apr 2015)

Somebody has turned the thermostat up! I think the commute home might be the first no-base layer commute of the year!


----------



## clf (7 Apr 2015)

I don't know if I could do a non base layer commute, they are a god send to those of us who suffer joggers nip at the mere mention of friction.


----------



## MickL (7 Apr 2015)

Very misty this morning on my first full commute of the year, a 10 mile trip down the canal. Got to the halfway point and my bolt that holds one side of my pannier rack came of, which also for some reason my back wheel came off at the same time. Thankfully it all happened while I pushing my bike through one of those gates they have on the canals to stop motorcycles etc. I couldn't find the bolt at all but found a bit of a chain link fence and managed to bodge it together to get me to work and fixed it using bits I've found at work. So my bike is good for another 1k of miles


----------



## J1888 (7 Apr 2015)

It was absolutely cracking out this morning - sunny, not too warm, hardly any wind - thank God for sunglasses is all I'll say!

Hope it's as forgiving on the way home...


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Apr 2015)

Rode in via Woodford this morning past the former BAE factories that are being demolished. A sad day, a lot of history being turned to rubble.


----------



## J1888 (7 Apr 2015)

Glorious evening.

More wind than this morning but nothing like last week - almost perfect commuting weather.

Thought I'd get more Strava PBs on the flats but as it was I got three on Cedars Rd going up to Clapham Common, which is IMO a fair climb! Weird.


----------



## BigAl68 (7 Apr 2015)

Hot, hot, hot.... Loved the journey home.


----------



## J1888 (7 Apr 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> Rode in via Woodford this morning past the former BAE factories that are being demolished. A sad day, a lot of history being turned to rubble.



All too familiar here in London (assume you're talking about a Woodford up north and not the one in London/Essex) - bits of history sold for housing...and not exactly what I would call 'affordable housing.'


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Apr 2015)

J1888 said:


> All too familiar here in London (assume you're talking about a Woodford up north and not the one in London/Essex) - bits of history sold for housing...and not exactly what I would call 'affordable housing.'


Yep, Woodford Cheshire. Famous for being the factory that built the Lancaster and the Vulcan to name a couple. Lots of housing going on the site. I suppose it is progress but I can't help being a bit sentimental.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (7 Apr 2015)

Lovely coming home. Did half and half with a guy I caught, we never spoke a word but we each did our turn.
Truly lovely.
I think I appreciate it so much more cause of the winter commuting which as always isn't great but you battle thru it for the fitness


----------



## DrLex (7 Apr 2015)

Went to the back of the stores and found I'd left my ice bike there, so rode it back tonight. Spinning those Marathon Winters keeps one busy!


----------



## Dan B (7 Apr 2015)

Home to Regents Park in the Christiana with dodgy gears, dropped it there at LCBS, then skated into work. hoping to goodness that the fault is just cable friction and not shredded hub internals


----------



## Origamist (7 Apr 2015)

Origamist said:


> I thought I was going to be getting a lift with the air ambulance last night, or worse. Young male driver (with friends on board), in a small car with lowered suspension, tinted rear windows (ticks all the boxes) overtakes at approx. 60mph on a blind bend when a 4x4 appears in the opposite direction. I was about a metre from the hedge when the lads in the little hatchback beep (!) and cut back in, missing my front wheel by about a metre and missing the 4x4 by less than a foot. I'd like to say I took evasive action, but I froze as I was convinced the two cars were going to crash and they were going to ricochet into me...Naturally, I passed the small car in traffic when we hit Middlewich and had a good look at the young lad driving but carried on going, glad to be still able to turn the cranks.



Saw a police officer erecting a road closure sign this evening at Byley and I asked if I could go through and he replied: 'Yes'. Just over a mile later and on the same bend as the incident I mentioned above took place was a serious collision - police and ambulance in attendance, one badly bashed up car, another missing a wheel. I asked if everyone was OK and a chap said they were. I don't know what happened but I'm going to contact the council about that stretch of road.

Beautiful evening and was sorry to arrive home...


----------



## MichaelO (7 Apr 2015)

J1888 said:


> I got three on Cedars Rd going up to Clapham Common, which is IMO a fair climb!


I used to hate that lump, but a fair climb?!

Lovely ride home, avoided the A23 & took in Woodmansterne & Chipstead instead on the way back - glorious!


----------



## ianrauk (7 Apr 2015)

Such a lovely commute home this evening. Proper warm it was. And no wind. A little SCR thrown in for good measure. First time this year in s/s shirt and fingerless gloves. Kept with the 3/4's under the shorts though as my knees seem's to like the warmth,


----------



## J1888 (7 Apr 2015)

MichaelO said:


> I used to hate that lump, but a fair climb?!
> 
> Lovely ride home, avoided the A23 & took in Woodmansterne & Chipstead instead on the way back - glorious!


Yep - on my commute to and from work it's the only proper hill, so equates to a fair climb for me


----------



## Simontm (7 Apr 2015)

Popped to Wimbledon on way home to see mates. Stuffed the soft shell into bag before I went. Just as well as it were hot with just the base layer! On way back home picked up a shadow who loomed at every stop then disappeared when I went off. Man up man and overtake me 
Oh, and by the bus stop near my turning some teenager shouted I see a deletion expletive then went very quiet as I turned into my road next to the stop 

So, numpty count has to be: 1 for the hell of it


----------



## Stephen C (7 Apr 2015)

Perfect cycling weather, warm enough for fingerless gloves and s/s jersey, but cool enough not to sweat like a leaky bucket, add in 4 days rest and only a 2 day week (so no need to hold back!) and a slight tailwind...did winter ever happen?


----------



## Simontm (8 Apr 2015)

Nice little commute in. Still wore the soft shell but the knees came out for the first time this year and wore fingerless gloves. Bit busier traffic wise but still patches of nigh-on empty highways. 
Notice the lesser spotted commuter is now out, wheezing their way back to some form of bike fitness 
Numpty count - 1. Alas, despite the lack of traffic, some idiot in a Fiesta decided to overtake then cut in front of me down Westmead at a traffic island pinch point. Thanks to the way the roads go, actually caught up with him at the lights pass Carshalton. For some reason, he resolutely looked ahead when I nodded at him.


----------



## apb (8 Apr 2015)

This morning i was cycling my usual route up the innocent railway cycle path. I came to a crossing and pressed the "Wait" button for the lights. but there was a break in the traffic. So i crossed while the traffic lights were green and the crossing lights were red. Just as i crossed to the other side the traffic lights went yellow and when i was very clear the lights turn red and i heard the crossing lights beep. but no one was crossing and the cars had to stop!

WOHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## MisterStan (8 Apr 2015)

A very misty start to the morning and chilly with it. Left a bit early as I needed to stop at a mate's place to swap the cassette to his new wheels.


----------



## Panter (8 Apr 2015)

Extended my journey home last night as it was so nice, despite having a heavy head cold, and rode home down by the river. 
Didn't need any dinner when I got home due to the amount of flies swallowed.
Lovely again on the way in this morning, roll on Summer!


----------



## HarryTheDog (8 Apr 2015)

My long 23 mile each way commute today. Going through Harold Wood I saw a guy at a bus top I regularly used to commute with. We said hi. He sadly was a crash magnet and after being knocked off in his 3rd hit and run by cars was persuaded to give it up by his wife and kids.
Going through Dagenham I came across and passed a young guy sauntering along on what looked like a Cervelo S3 with tri bars, I smiled to myself thinking the only thing he was missing was a target painted on his back.


----------



## Origamist (8 Apr 2015)

Another lovely ride. The mist was much better, a light tailwind and the sun was shining. Was about 2/3C when I left and 7.5C when I got to work. Starting to properly sweat though!

Might tack on a couple of extra miles tonight and ride the Sunday best bike tomorrow!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (8 Apr 2015)

Bloody cold!


----------



## confusedcyclist (8 Apr 2015)

Hard my first visit from the fairy today, 4 mins into my ride nearly came off on a tight bend due to flat front. I have been pushing my luck, almost 12 months without a puncture was too good to be true!


----------



## KneesUp (8 Apr 2015)

Perfect weather today - non-cycling shorts and t-shirt were warm enough on the flat, I got slightly warm up-hill and slightly cool downhill, meaning on balance I got to work without needing to cool down or warm up. Just lovely. This temperature for every commute, please.


----------



## Stephen C (8 Apr 2015)

Still in holiday mode, so went for an extended ride on my way in heading towards Newmarket, carefully planned to have 10 miles of headwind and steep uphill followed by 20 miles of gentle downhill and tailwind...cracking!


----------



## fossyant (8 Apr 2015)

Too many wobbly bob's appearing now it's warmed up.


----------



## Hacienda71 (8 Apr 2015)

Bloomin little repetitive click all the way in spoilt an otherwise lovely commute. Damned annoying, will have to see if I can id the source when I get home tonight. Suspicious of the new pedals. Might pop the old ones on and see if that sorts it.


----------



## donnydave (8 Apr 2015)

Glorious ride home but I can still find something to moan about - fuppin freezing this morning so I have to carry two completely different sets of clothes.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (8 Apr 2015)

A combination of a lovely tail wind and 2 dunkin doughnuts this afternoon meant I shot home like I was on EPO.

I wish I could ride like that everyday, but I will take the 2 days a year when this perfect storm happens!

Beautiful weather as well. I am loving cycling home at the moment. I bet you never thought I would say that!!


----------



## Simontm (9 Apr 2015)

Misty misty morning and initially thought I'd made a mistake with just a base layer, fleece layered top, short socks with no overshoes and fingerless gloves but soon warmed up. Thought the lesser spotteds had gone back to their nests but a few were out - not my way of course, I take that path alone.

No numpties and a very nice WVM who just sat behind me as I stormed up Browning Ave at 14mph...although he may have just fancied a giggle at my expense! Overtook him again later


----------



## Panter (9 Apr 2015)

Foggy. Very foggy.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Apr 2015)

Panter said:


> Foggy. Very foggy.




Indeed.. had to put the lights back on the bike this morning.
Little cold too, 2degs when I left.
Looking like a really nice and warm commute home this evening though.


----------



## MisterStan (9 Apr 2015)

The fog caught me out! It was bright and clear in Wyton when I left, I got to Cambridge and it was fogorama. Luckily I had a light on the back still, so no issues there. Warm when I left, but chilly when I hit the fog. Very cold by the river.


----------



## jagman.2003 (9 Apr 2015)

Second go at off-road commute yesterday. Only just found the energy to type.
Fairly shattered. Just seemed to be climbing all the way, except the last couple of miles which are downhill bliss.
New forks have softened the ride nicely.


----------



## J1888 (9 Apr 2015)

Pretty nice out today, if a little nippier than yesterday.

Tw@t count - 1 (IMHO, obviously.) - busy junction (no ASZ) going towards Waterloo from Lambeth North. Always a mess of cars, bicycles and motorbikes all crossing. Anyhow, always best to take it carefully when pulling away from the lights because cyclists from potentially 2 lanes of traffic come into 1 tiny cycle lane, 2 lanes of traffic into 1 etc. Anyhow, waiting at lights with about a couple of feet (at most) of space between me and the girl to my left, lights turn amber and boom, some throbber squeezes through a gap not meant for him, before anyone else set off in earnest . With that many bikes and cars packed into a tight junction, why do idiots take such risks?

Boring rant over.


----------



## Sittingduck (9 Apr 2015)

donnydave said:


> Glorious ride home but I can still find something to moan about - fuppin freezing this morning so I have to carry two completely different sets of clothes.



Sounds like you need more arm & knee warmers in your life.


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 Apr 2015)

Sunny. Crossed with one of the U23 GB team who gave me a cheerful wave. I wasn't going to acknowledge him as that would be uncool, but seeing as he started it I thought it would be rude not to nod back. Runs and ducks for cover while waiting for "kerching" comment from blue forumite.


----------



## Spartak (9 Apr 2015)

Chilly first thing ( 04:30 ) ............ looking forward to ride home though


----------



## J1888 (9 Apr 2015)

Spartak said:


> Chilly first thing ( *04:30* ) ............ looking forward to ride home though



Jeez louise!


----------



## subaqua (9 Apr 2015)

dear racing snake in full lycra,

if you are riding like a twunt on the regents canal towpath and have earphones in so you can't hear me approaching ringing my bell jauntily when the bridges obscure your view, don't give me abuse when you have to slam on because I will put you in the canal. I ride slowly on the towpath as we are there by kind permission of canal and river trust and dickhead riders like you will aid the removal of said permissions.

maybe leave a few minutes earlier and then you won't have to ride like a cockwomble


----------



## BigAl68 (9 Apr 2015)

No commute today as I stupidly dropped a pot of coffee over my wrist at 3.45 this morning. Have a very nasty scold but on the plus side sat in the garden and found some tramadol so my pain is almost zero now. Hey ho


----------



## fossyant (9 Apr 2015)

Finally one of my colleagues spotted me as I pass him. He also does an extended loop and I pass him going the opposite way on the Fallowfield loop morning and night (we both work at the same place). He didn't recognise me with my kit on.

Anyway, light traffic made another record commute at an average of 18 mph. My drugs must be working again.


----------



## I like Skol (9 Apr 2015)

fossyant said:


> another record commute at an average of 18 mph. My drugs must be working again.


Fossy Armstrong 

It might also be the better weather that is helping? My typical commute speeds had dropped to around 14-15mph over the winter but have quickly risen by a definite 1-2mph in the last week or two after my knee damage. and I am hoping to return to the previous 'normal' 18mph figures with the odd 20 thrown in on the perfect days.


----------



## Exile (9 Apr 2015)

First day back on the bike after over a week off and boy did I feel it. Legs were heavy but still spun, saddle isn't quite as comfortable as I remember it, and I was mucking up my gear selection in the approach to lights and making life unnecessarily difficult for myself.

But the sun was out and traffic was light, and I was only a minute or two slower than usual, all of which made for a great ride in.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (9 Apr 2015)

fossyant said:


> He didn't recognise me with my kit on.


? because you always ride naked ... ?


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (9 Apr 2015)

Legs are feeling it a bit this week it has to be said. After taking last week off and putting in 220mile+ up to now this week I can certainly tell the difference. Chilly for the first half hour or so this morning then warmed just to the point of comfortable. Got a nice cadence going that I could hardly feel the crank turning whilst cruising along about 22/23mph, great feeling. 
Was plotting a challenge in my head, realistically, what's the furthest you could ride to and from work?


----------



## LoftusRoadie (9 Apr 2015)

subaqua said:


> Not sure of how you get from canal to Vicky park , but I followed advice from a fellow commuter here and used the lift / stairs at the Olympic park that takes you onto wallis road then into VP . I use the regents canal then into old street and use the cycle routes from there into bank area.
> 
> I will send you the gpx file ( opens in most web based routing apps) .
> 
> ...



Ah took me a while to see what you meant. I cycle down on the River Lea as far as White Post Lane and then cross to the other side of the river which is where Hertford Union Canal starts and then you taker the 2nd (I think) off ramp through a car park into Victoria Park. I then come out at The Crown pub, cycle down Grove Rd to Mile End station and then right onto A11.
But if you have anything to send me I will definitely take a look!
Didn't look at my chain this week but will deal with it on the weekend (and each weekend hopefully!)


----------



## LoftusRoadie (9 Apr 2015)

Only had 4 hours sleep on Tuesday night so the commute in yesterday was bleedin' hard. And the commute home was worse! Quite impressed that I managed it to be honest.
Slept better last night so the commute was easier today. And I like the slightly chilly weather when I first start off - quite refreshing.Not sure how many traffic lights there are between Mile End station and Bank station but I swear 80% of them were red for me today.
And on Tuesday I had my first puncture coming into work (along the towpath) - still managed to get into work on time (well, just about!). And thanks to the kind cyclist who helped me put the new inner tube in.


----------



## Simontm (9 Apr 2015)

Lovely warm ride home tonight with drivers behaving themselves. Cyclists on the other hand. 
One thrice-RLJ lesser spotted (I presume as on my route there's 2 peeps usually and he wasn't either of them) who put his foot down to try and get away from me...on a mountain bike so nice effort fella but what if a car had felt the same as you about red lights? 

Then a teenage girl was riding no-handed into Winters Bridge fixing her hair bungee then straight through the red light onto Portsmouth Road  I know there's a roadworks red light a tad further up but still


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Apr 2015)

Was supposed to be off work today but had to go in to sort some issues out. Also needed to use the car as I needed to pick our lass and youngest lad up from the train station. Sod that for a game of soldiers, went in on the bike, nice chilly ride this morning to work and a dash home in the sunshine at dinner time to get the car.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (9 Apr 2015)

Lovely ride home, caught by @MisterStan just at the end, which was nice but we only had 200 yards of chat before we go our separate ways again!

I can confirm that the lack of doughnuts today did reduce my performance...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Apr 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Lovely ride home, caught by @MisterStan just at the end, which was nice but we only had 200 yards of chat before we go our separate ways again!
> 
> I can confirm that the *lack of doughnuts today did reduce my performance*...



I like your science.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Apr 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Legs are feeling it a bit this week it has to be said. After taking last week off and putting in 220mile+ up to now this week I can certainly tell the difference. Chilly for the first half hour or so this morning then warmed just to the point of comfortable. Got a nice cadence going that I could hardly feel the crank turning whilst cruising along about 22/23mph, great feeling.
> Was plotting a challenge in my head, realistically, what's the furthest you could ride to and from work?




I've done a few 100 mile days commutes. I'm pretty sure I've seen someone on here do a 100 mile one way commute, one if the Scotland lads I think.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Apr 2015)

To the hi-viz hordes. What is it that stops you from washing your custard jackets? You can wash them you know. One this morning and two this evening. Filth mongers.


----------



## MisterStan (9 Apr 2015)

Cracking run home, very gentle winds, sunny and warm enough to drop the base layer - first ride of the year in just a s/s jersey and bib shorts. 

I did indeed catch @kevin_cambs_uk up, although I haven't had any doughnuts today either


----------



## MisterStan (9 Apr 2015)

ianrauk said:


> hi-viz hordes _*snip* _custard jackets?


Teehee! I like those phrases!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (9 Apr 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I've done a few 100 mile days commutes. I'm pretty sure I've seen someone on here do a 100 mile one way commute, one if the Scotland lads I think.


I did a 112 mile inbound trip one day last year but then let myself down a bit by only doing a 16 mile return leg later in the day. I did a few 50 in 50 home days which I'll be doing more of soon. I'd like to think about doing a 120 in and 50 home, that's potentially my target.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (9 Apr 2015)

Forgot to wash my padded boxers so went without, didn't notice any difference to be honest


----------



## fossyant (9 Apr 2015)

ianrauk said:


> To the hi-viz hordes. What is it that stops you from washing your custard jackets? You can wash them you know. One this morning and two this evening. Filth mongers.



They are all builders you know !!


----------



## ianrauk (9 Apr 2015)

fossyant said:


> They are all builders you know !!




At the moment. with all the construction going on on my commute, and it's a lot, believe me. All the builders I see are far cleaner then some of these filthy gits.


----------



## I like Skol (9 Apr 2015)

speedfreak said:


> Forgot to wash my padded boxers so went without, didn't notice any difference to be honest


Welcome to my world. You are now officially one hard MF!


----------



## fossyant (9 Apr 2015)

ianrauk said:


> At the moment. with all the construction going on on my commute, and it's a lot, believe me. All the builders I see are far cleaner then some of these filthy gits.



Same here


----------



## Keith Oates (10 Apr 2015)

When I left home this morning there was a light fog but by the time I got to work it was so thick that I had to slow down even on the bike. The visibility was literally a few yards and I was very relieved when I got to the office. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Apr 2015)

Light traffic Friday - kids still off school and I left 10 mins early too. Hardly any other cyclists either. All WFH-ing, I assume...


----------



## subaqua (10 Apr 2015)

fossyant said:


> They are all builders you know !!


Oi, not all of us are filthy unwashed . And no I don't wear a custard jacket to ride. 

Work viz gets washed regular to stop it ponging


----------



## subaqua (10 Apr 2015)

Throngood services , white van twunt . Very close pass on the mile end road


----------



## HarryTheDog (10 Apr 2015)

Quiet ride in, light traffic. Only one other cyclist going my way in 23 miles.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (10 Apr 2015)

I wish I'd of left a little earlier for a few more miles, still managed to squeeze in a 36 but should of been more. Got caught out a little with the fog, nothing at home but dropping down toward the river it just took over, visibility I reckon about 10 ft in places and I felt a little hidden with no rear light going. If I can get away early enough today there's a 50 mile return leg waiting for me 
The legs are hurting this morning a little more though, a couple of days leg rest over the weekend will be just nice thank you.


----------



## fossyant (10 Apr 2015)

Stockport MBC Sweeper Truck tried to include me in his sweepings this morn. Other than that a 43 minute ride today. Nice out.


----------



## Simontm (10 Apr 2015)

Sittingduck said:


> Light traffic Friday - kids still off school and I left 10 mins early too. Hardly any other cyclists either. All WFH-ing, I assume...


----------



## HarryTheDog (10 Apr 2015)

Wife just rang me and asked why I cycled in this morning, apparently I should not have due to the fact I am going to die whilst exercising due to air pollution today.http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-in-londons-air-pollution-cloud-10166913.html
I asked if she is going to drive me in and pick me up this evening to save me from expiring , she said no way, I wonder if she is now checking my life insurance policy.


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Apr 2015)

That's ok - I enjoyed the ride in


----------



## LoftusRoadie (10 Apr 2015)

Nice morning for a commute, legs felt a bit heavy but still managed my fastest commute to work - just over 1 hour 30 mins (I only started commuting by bike last week). I'd like to attribute this to my motivation and recently acquired massive leg muscles, however in reality it was probably because I got a lot of green lights between Mile End and Bank station!
Still, I'll take the record anyway I can get it.


----------



## J1888 (10 Apr 2015)

Wow - that was interesting!!

Left the bike at work last night so was getting the Tube this morning....

...went very, very slowly up to Clapham North, at which point we were all told that the service was being suspended...pi55ed off was the overwhelming feeling.

So, walked to Stockwell, bussed to Vauxhall and bike-hired into town...first time hiring a bike - a bit awkward I found, but fun.

When finding out why we were booted off the tube, I suddenly felt less pi55ed off and slightly more sober:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-32249083

Hope he survives.


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Apr 2015)

Jeez not another one. That's 3 incidents in the past couple of months! Hope he survives and makes a full recovery.


----------



## J1888 (10 Apr 2015)

Sittingduck said:


> Jeez not another one. That's 3 incidents in the past couple of months! Hope he survives and makes a full recovery.



Indeed. I'm sure there are lots of reasons why it's not viable, but having those glass barriers between the platform edge and trains (as they have on the Jubilee Line platforms) would surely prevent these accidents?

Horrible, horrible-sounding accident


----------



## Origamist (10 Apr 2015)

J1888 said:


> Indeed. I'm sure there are lots of reasons why it's not viable, but having those glass barriers between the platform edge and trains (as they have on the Jubilee Line platforms) would surely prevent these accidents?
> 
> Horrible, horrible-sounding accident


 
I was on Northern Line when this happened. We must have been close to the time when the incident took place as they let our train through Stockwell station when they were still working on the man. It wasn't a nice experience and someone in our carriage screamed. I hope the chap pulls through.


----------



## Butty1972 (10 Apr 2015)

On a lighter note........ It still isn't summer. Despite this I insisted on wearing my new mitts again. Hands were freezing after 2 minutes. I am an idiot. That is all.


----------



## Ciar (10 Apr 2015)

Lovely ride in this morning, fresh but warmed up quickly enough no surprises car drivers were fine and all in all nothing much to report  

here's hoping this weather continues!


----------



## J1888 (10 Apr 2015)

Nice temperature out, still a bit of wind though.

Idiot count - 2. Both were cyclists.

Found it a real struggle on the way home due to some family stuff - had to keep quickly snapping myself back to focussing 100% on my ride. Perhaps I was idiot #3 and didn't realise...don't think so though....


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (10 Apr 2015)

Just a brilliant days commuting today, full of sooo many reasons why I love cycling. Legs feeling great at the end of a 337 mile week, knocking 87.5 miles in today at 20.6 mph average, with plenty left in the tank. I am fully taking this as my reward for riding all through Winter, those days that were dark, very dark and wet, very wet make days like today all worth while.


----------



## LoftusRoadie (10 Apr 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Just a brilliant days commuting today, full of sooo many reasons why I love cycling. Legs feeling great at the end of a 337 mile week, knocking 87.5 miles in today at 20.6 mph average, with plenty left in the tank. I am fully taking this as my reward for riding all through Winter, those days that were dark, very dark and wet, very wet make days like today all worth while.


Lordy, that's incredible. I don't have anything else to add.

Oh, except I managed my fastest commute yet this evening - 1 hour 26 minutes - I was really happy about that until I read the post above!


----------



## Bewar3them00n (11 Apr 2015)

LoftusRoadie said:


> Lordy, that's incredible. I don't have anything else to add.
> 
> Oh, except I managed my fastest commute yet this evening - 1 hour 26 minutes - I was really happy about that until I read the post above!


 Impressive! Both of you! 20 mph average speed ( jaw drops)!!! Mines about 15 at the moment, when I get my thinner slicks on ( running semi CX tyres at the mo) that should creep up a little.


----------



## HLaB (11 Apr 2015)

Apart from daft but wide OTs on blind bends, this last couple of weeks have been a bliss, pity the schools here go back on Monday. The Spanish bloke in the office couldn't work out how the traffic would be lower in the school hols, surely all the children go to school on bus ?


----------



## LoftusRoadie (11 Apr 2015)

Bewar3them00n said:


> Impressive! Both of you! 20 mph average speed ( jaw drops)!!! Mines about 15 at the moment, when I get my thinner slicks on ( running semi CX tyres at the mo) that should creep up a little.


Whoa, I can't take the glory, I'm only doing a shade over 13 mph!


----------



## Origamist (13 Apr 2015)

Bit chilly this morning, but the tailwind was nice.

A lot more cyclists out in the evening now and most of them are not commuters - means I am going to start drafting more and pick up a few draftees to boot.


----------



## glenn forger (13 Apr 2015)

Chap with a Dawes classis frame said "Nice bike" as I went past, had a chat with him for 5 minutes, think he's going to order an Airzound, then had a comical fixie try to burn me up, went to overtake and his peripheral vision must have caught me so he didn't change gear, just boosted hios cadence to an absurd amount and we drew level, then I had to turn off or I would have continued the game.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (13 Apr 2015)

Decided on the guarded Raleigh for today's commute and certainly glad I did. With heavy rain yesterday the roads were still damp this morning, and one particular section of my trip was really filthy. Looking nice and dry again now so the beast will be making a return tomorrow. Legs are still buzzing from yesterday's ride and I had loads of energy this morning, it's just a pity I didn't get up until 6 so had to take the shorter route. Normal service will be resumed tomorrow.


----------



## MisterStan (13 Apr 2015)

A lovely morning, crisp and chilly, some light mist, a bit heavier in places. Mainly sunny though, so put me in a good mood for the day. 

It's really warming up now outside and tomorrow/Wednesday we could hit 20C here!


----------



## ACS (13 Apr 2015)

Fridays commute home

Don't normally see other commuters in my part of the world so I was intrigued when a big, well structured gent riding a very large road bike pulled out about 200 yards in front of me. Gently reeled him in and spoke as I past him on the flat. Got half way up the first incline and the energy levels plummeted to zero. Reduced to a grovelling crawl the big fella glided past, grinning while muttering about 'hills.... don't you just love 'em." Well no actually I don't if, I'm honest. Held the gap of about 100 yards for about 2 - 3miles and then thought 'feck this' so I stopped at an ice cream van and had a '99'.


----------



## Tankengine (13 Apr 2015)

Monday morning puncture. Yuk. At least I'm getting slightly quicker at fixing them. 
Jersey and shorts on the way home, I love spring!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (13 Apr 2015)

My first post in this section. Did my first ever commute by bike today, 11.6 miles into work. By the looks of it, I'll be doing the 11.6 miles home again tonight. Who knew? 

I work shifts so cycled in at lunchtime (into Leeds centre and out the other side, sort of). I finish at 9pm. Doing this was one of my goals for 2015. Yes I've waited until April to start, a nice April day at that, but I'm in it for the long run. This will be tested next week when I have to be in work for 6am every day. 

Hey ho. Onward and upward.


----------



## subaqua (13 Apr 2015)

was a lovely ride apart from the dipstick in the people carrier who tried to take me out with a left hook into the st botolphs building . i didn't see you in mirror she said - really so this 19 stone lump that was in front just magically disappears when you go past then . least i was polite. the coppers at commercial road were disinterested in hearing about it , i was waiting for the "should be in hi viz sunshine" but it didn't come. 
A roadie then drafted me up the mile end road. and didn't take a turn at the front , so i gave it beans and dropped him at Bow. he wasn't impressed with that as when i stopped at rick roberts way he asked where the motor was . i was in my tourer with loaded panniers . have it .


----------



## avsd (13 Apr 2015)

Nice ride home on bike. Got new chain rings & jokey wheels fitted on Saturday by LBS. Smooth, quiet ride today with gears shifting perfectly again


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Apr 2015)

Got up at 04:45 to see everywhere white over with frost and cars with thick ice over them. Sods law I took the ice tyres of the Sirrus last week. So decided to wait a bit and see if it would start to melt. Eventually left the house dressed in near full winter clothing at 06:15 and took a shorter route to work. Tonight a light breeze and in my winter gear a tad warm! Temperatures look good for tomorrow morning so hopefully back on the full commute route.

Oh and saw the first ducklings of the year on the canal this morning


----------



## glenn forger (13 Apr 2015)

Leytonstone:







You know, I don't think that that's an official sign..


----------



## summerdays (13 Apr 2015)

Nice commute both ways but ended up feeling very tired afterwards. Late home but the roads were really quiet once you are past rush hour!


----------



## Spartak (13 Apr 2015)

Nice ride this evening, via the Blaise castle estate.


----------



## Tomtrumps (13 Apr 2015)

Having twisted my ankle last week whilst off work, I am off the bike until the end of this week. Such a shame as it was a lovely morning and afternoon, and the trains home were delayed (which I suppose has reinforced the decision to cycle to work!) Can't wait until next week...


----------



## MisterStan (14 Apr 2015)

Cracking morning commute. Spotted @kevin_cambs_uk at Swavesey but we didn't quite make the catch.

He must have been at the doughnuts again....


----------



## subaqua (14 Apr 2015)

glenn forger said:


> Leytonstone:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is that up by Matalan in the bonkers 1 way system


----------



## glenn forger (14 Apr 2015)

yep, the new Vietnamese restaurant is opening where Chopsticks was but I don't think they did the sign.


----------



## Simontm (14 Apr 2015)

Lovely ride in - aside from the traffic. I reiterate my call for the school terms to be about a week long! A combination of bruising my foot and having work stuff to do over the weekend (no ride for four days) meant it was a bit slower than normal but not by too much and met a charming lady at two sets of lights. There was me with my usual bombing off and twice she caught me at red lights serenely cycling up . Speaking of which, look at all those cyclists around - not going my route obviously - but heading towards London. Anyone would think we were in for a warm, dry spell 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## glenn forger (14 Apr 2015)

When Matalan was the old Co Op it's where they filmed this episode:


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1IgT6jbG5Y


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (14 Apr 2015)

A bit of a nothing commute this morning, not unenjoyable but just couldn't get into a rhythm. Nice and mild though. 'Tis looking mighty fine for the return leg later


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Apr 2015)

This afternoon's ride home is gonna be bliss 

White socks and pro jersey out for the day, haha! Wishing I took the race blades off the carbon commuter though...


----------



## ianrauk (14 Apr 2015)

The school run traffic was back with a vengeance today. I was on for a good time but by the time I hit the main roads the traffic was backed up to buggery. The nice weather has also bought out all the new hi-viz, either that or most of them read my post the other day about how mucky most cyclists hi-viz are and decided to wash them.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Apr 2015)

Sittingduck said:


> This afternoon's ride home is gonna be bliss
> 
> White socks and pro jersey out for the day, haha! Wishing I took the race blades off the carbon commuter though...




White socks?... you devil you....


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Apr 2015)

ianrauk said:


> The cool run traffic was back with a vengeance today. I was on for a good time but by the time I hit the main roads the traffic was backed up to buggery. The nice weather has also bought out all the new hi-viz, either that or most of them read my post the other day about how mucky most cyclists hi-viz are and decided to wash them.



They'll be huffin' & puffin' and red in the face this afternoon, with high viz winter jackets still on in the blazing sun!


----------



## ianrauk (14 Apr 2015)

Sittingduck said:


> They'll be huffin' & puffin' and red in the face this afternoon, with high viz winter jackets still on in the blazing sun!




Don't forget the rest of the uniform. Long tights, winter boots and thick gloves.
It's madness I tells ya!


----------



## potsy (14 Apr 2015)

A rare ride in today, only my 9th this year. 
Took a chance on the main road being open despite it supposedly being closed for 2 weeks for resurfacing, it was open but very bumpy and gravelly, will find a different way home.

Despite not finishing until 7pm it should still be a nice ride home


----------



## MisterStan (14 Apr 2015)

potsy said:


> A rare ride in today, only my 9th this year.


Surprised you can remember the way in....


----------



## martinclive (14 Apr 2015)

Sittingduck said:


> This afternoon's ride home is gonna be bliss
> 
> White socks and pro jersey out for the day, haha! Wishing I took the race blades off the carbon commuter though...


Likewise - arm and leg warmers so they can come off tonight and the race blades are definitely coming off for the summer!


----------



## ianrauk (14 Apr 2015)

Can't be arsed to take the mudguards off the commuter.. but may bring out the nice bikes for a commuting run now and then..


----------



## Panter (14 Apr 2015)

Hmmm, I think I must be a seriously uncool commuter! 

White socks? Check.
Thick jacket with high vis tabbard? Check. (although it is clean)
Thick Winter gloves? Check.
Winter boots? Check. 
Longs? Check. (two pairs) 

Oh dear...


----------



## ianrauk (14 Apr 2015)

Panter said:


> Hmmm, I think I must be a seriously uncool commuter!
> 
> White socks? Check.
> Thick jacket with high vis tabbard? Check. (although it is clean)
> ...




In the warm weather? Though white socks can be worn in any weather


----------



## HarryTheDog (14 Apr 2015)

Going through Harold Wood/Hornchurch a old guy in a battered red Volvo estate attempted to take my right elbow off with his wing mirror not once but twice. I caught him at a set of lights and using the medium of mime asked him to give me some more room when overtaking. Seemed to work, next time he gave me plenty of room. In Barking came across a guy in a white top from yesterday who I could not catch. Looks like he blew his doors of yesterday as today he was distinctly slower and once I was past him he slowed even more.
Near Canning town the place was flooded with cyclists, they have all come out of hibernation.


----------



## Panter (14 Apr 2015)

ianrauk said:


> In the warm weather? Though white socks can be worn in any weather




It's cold in the mornings, then I roast on the way home! I seem to be struggling to adapt to the everyday commuting malarky, It's only a half Hour run as well so not too bad being uncomfortable just for that short time, although I have been extending the ride home now the evenings are lighter.
I'll have to have a change of kit tomorrow though, 25degC forecast!


----------



## summerdays (14 Apr 2015)

It's quite chilly here ... no sun either. Quick commute .... but a wasted one - they totally forgot about the meeting and so called it off..... now deciding what I'm going to do!


----------



## DWiggy (14 Apr 2015)

Soooo glad to be rid of the mud guards!!

Awesome ride in and looks like an extended ride home today


----------



## subaqua (14 Apr 2015)

glenn forger said:


> When Matalan was the old Co Op it's where they filmed this episode:
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1IgT6jbG5Y[URL='https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1IgT6jbG5Y[/QUOTE'][/QUOTE[/URL]]
> ...


----------



## Leaway2 (14 Apr 2015)

First day of the sunglasses today . The shorts came out last week. It must be getting warmer.


----------



## Origamist (14 Apr 2015)

Leaway2 said:


> First day of the sunglasses today . The shorts came out last week. It must be getting warmer.


 
Snap on the sunnies, but I'm still in tights (although not Roubaix lined amymore)!

Lovely morning, 6/7C with a tailwind. Was averaging 21mph for the first 20 miles and was not really pushing. When I hit Manchester my average evaporated to 19.5 due to traffic lights and geese....

The wind might be tough on the way home so have a slab of Soreen ready....


----------



## Mark1978 (14 Apr 2015)

First commutes of the year. Excellent ride home last night with a tailwind, but paid for all that joy with a headwind all the way in this morning. Quite a difference in times, 30 minutes longer this morning. Only had one pleb do a close pass on the worst road on my commute - 20 pence road. Hate that road.

Last night - https://www.strava.com/activities/284714957
This morning - https://www.strava.com/activities/285080569


----------



## Origamist (14 Apr 2015)

Mark1978 said:


> First commutes of the year. Excellent ride home last night with a tailwind, but paid for all that joy with a headwind all the way in this morning. Quite a difference in times, 30 minutes longer this morning. Only had one pleb do a close pass on the worst road on my commute - 20 pence road. Hate that road.
> 
> Last night - https://www.strava.com/activities/284714957
> This morning - https://www.strava.com/activities/285080569


 
I was looking at the elevation profile thinking there were some nasty spikes - then I saw the vertical scale!

Are you now doing that everyday? If so, chapeau.


----------



## Keith Oates (14 Apr 2015)

Very strong winds here for the last two days but should drop off tomorrow. Had a good work coming home this evening though.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark1978 (14 Apr 2015)

Not doing that every day, ended up doing it twice a week at some points last year, but doing a full day's work after a 36 miler home and a 36 miler into the office can be challenging. I'm aiming to get fit enough to be able to come in in the morning and ride home in the evening as opposed to leaving it overnight between trip, and then to manage that at least 2 times a week. I'm feeling shattered now, especially after the headwind this morning which was just energy sapping. I need to pick and choose days dependant on weather to try and make it as easy for myself as possible so as not to impact my work.

As for the elevation, yeah it's pretty flat round here, but slightly more uphill on the way into cambridge


----------



## Leaway2 (14 Apr 2015)

Origamist said:


> Snap on the sunnies, but I'm still in tights (although not Roubaix lined amymore)!
> 
> Lovely morning, 6/7C with a tailwind. Was averaging 21mph for the first 20 miles and was not really pushing. When I hit Manchester my average evaporated to 19.5 due to traffic lights and geese....
> 
> The wind might be tough on the way home so have a slab of Soreen ready....


I'm still looking for you in Timperley!


----------



## Stephen C (14 Apr 2015)

Enjoying the weather at the moment, and the fact that getting ready to go doesn't take anywhere near as long as in winter (fewer clothes and lights to arrange correctly!). Fettled my front derailleur on the weekend, and basically messed it up so was on a "single speed" yesterday with the gear of choice being a 50x16, thankfully there are no hills around here! All sorted now, just in time for a bit of a sapping headwind this morning...but meh, it's warm and sunny so no complaints!


----------



## TheJDog (14 Apr 2015)

I was a bit late this morning, thought stuff it, and did a lap of Regent's Park on the way and was definitely late. Beautiful day, quiet in the park, bit sweaty when I got in.


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Apr 2015)

TheJDog said:


> I was a bit late this morning, thought stuff it, and did a lap of Regent's Park on the way and was definitely late. Beautiful day, quiet in the park, bit sweaty when I got in.



I was feeling cheeky Yesterday so went out and did a rare C/W loop of it at lunchtime. Can't be bothered Today though - too much hassle to get from the city in traffic and back.


----------



## Origamist (14 Apr 2015)

Leaway2 said:


> I'm still looking for you in Timperley!


 
I know! I should be easy to spot as I'm your uglier, larger twin!

Oh, I forgot, when I arrived home last night, Ms O counted 16 flies/midgies on my face. I think this is a new commuting world record. Some of the little blighters must have drowned in my sweat. Not a nice way to go...


----------



## Origamist (14 Apr 2015)

Sittingduck said:


> I was feeling cheeky Yesterday so went out and did a rare C/W loop of it at lunchtime. Can't be bothered Today though - too much hassle to get from the city in traffic and back.


 
I'm feeling cheeky this lunchtime - I'm going to get a large latte and double chocolate muffin at Costa...


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Apr 2015)

Just had two rolls of fruit pastilles after my lunch!


----------



## L Q (14 Apr 2015)

Covered the 9.5 miles in 28 mins this morning which is the fastest I have done since buying a bike 6 months ago after not riding for 20 years.
The tailwind helped though 
Reckon the journey home might be a tad slower


----------



## subaqua (14 Apr 2015)

LoftusRoadie said:


> Ah took me a while to see what you meant. I cycle down on the River Lea as far as White Post Lane and then cross to the other side of the river which is where Hertford Union Canal starts and then you taker the 2nd (I think) off ramp through a car park into Victoria Park. I then come out at The Crown pub, cycle down Grove Rd to Mile End station and then right onto A11.
> But if you have anything to send me I will definitely take a look!
> Didn't look at my chain this week but will deal with it on the weekend (and each weekend hopefully!)




Here you go. You will go under wallis road bridge on your current route . I ride this most days and its a nice fairly traffic free route until you get into the city where you are banjaxed whatever


----------



## glenn forger (14 Apr 2015)

I used to stay on the canal all the way to Pitfield St then swing South.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (14 Apr 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Cracking morning commute. Spotted @kevin_cambs_uk at Swavesey but we didn't quite make the catch.
> 
> He must have been at the doughnuts again....



No doughnuts but I did have McDonalds for lunch yesterday and then fish and chips for tea!

You have to be properly fuelled!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (14 Apr 2015)

bloody windy again, but apart from the textbook!


----------



## andyfraser (14 Apr 2015)

I turned left instead of right when I left work tonight intending to add 5 miles to my ride. The road I'd normally turn right into was closed so I followed a diversion and added another 2 miles. Instead of going straight onto my usual route I took an impromptu left towards Cirencester with a plan to turn left on the Purton road. I'd never been this way before.

All went well until I came across the longest, steepest hill I've ever seen here. It seemed to go on forever and was all blind turns so I couldn't see where the top was. Eventually I reached the top and recognised where I was so I made a decision to go right and head home. It's down hill from here to the right turn but I got carried away and went left down the steeper part of the hill instead and took a long loop back home.

Overall it was only 16.5 miles but it's the longest ride for me so far this year and it was great to be out on the quiet back roads. There were literally dozens of other cyclists out enjoying the nice weather.


----------



## MisterStan (14 Apr 2015)

Hot, dry and sunny with a bit of headwind. Nice run home apart from being left hooked on Newmarket Road, saw it coming so avoided it though.


----------



## HarryTheDog (14 Apr 2015)

Got my cage rattled on the way home. I was catching another cyclist fairly steady he was doing around 20mph. He kept looking back so he knew I was coming. I went past a good 3 mph faster he immediately accelerated onto my wheel, then I stupidly tried to shake him off by heading for 27mph. I could not hold that speed for long so swung right to let him through, he would not budge from my rear wheel. I slowed etc no way would he come past. At the lights he told me in what I still dont know was a joking way or a sneering way ,first he asked if I was going to tow him home at 27 mph and then said that he never did any work and always drafted people. He shot off from the lights at a speed I couldn't match and must have kept it above 25 for quite a while. I instantly went after him then realised the guy was too fast for me and I still had 20 miles to go. Really pissed me off but then again I suppose that is what he was aiming to do, seems he succeeded, should know better at my age.


----------



## Stephen C (14 Apr 2015)

The fair weather cyclists have come out of hibernation in their masses! A bit of a tail and side wind, so was going well and extended a bit at the end to take me up to 20 miles.

Only real excitement was a car nearly taking me out on a roundabout, locked up my back wheel and came very close to the drivers door, at which point the driver noticed me...all happened so quickly I forgot to swear at the driver!


----------



## potsy (14 Apr 2015)

Near perfect weather for us 'fair weather's' tonight, if only the wind would have turned around for a tailwind home 

Certainly beat last night's drive home where I came around the corner just after a cat had been hit by a car, poor thing was being carried to the side of the road


----------



## Glow worm (14 Apr 2015)

Lovely commute both ways in warm sunshine. Feel like we've earnt it after months of cold. Only downside, one mid-life crisis merchant on a motorbike who punishment passed me at a pinch point the sad tosser. Felt sorry for him really. It was far too nice a day to dwell on spillage- and another scorcher forecast tomorrow- lovely.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Apr 2015)

ianrauk said:


> In the warm weather? Though white socks can be worn in any weather


It was like the middle of winter yesterday morning in Leicester and baking hot on the way home, impossible to get the clothing right. Thankfully today was more equal.


----------



## confusedcyclist (14 Apr 2015)

Another close call today. A taxi veered left towards the kerb as I was passing in a cycle filter lane at some lights. I am not sure where he thought he was going as a car ahead was waiting to turn right at a junction but was going nowhere due to oncoming traffic, no way the taxi could get past but still felt the need to drive right at me into the well marked cycle filter lane. He wasn't looking in his mirrors despite passing me moments earlier on the same road. I wasn't a happy bunny and in my fury blurted a few expletives at him as it unfolded, which on reflection was a bit much but I was *fuming*. Luckily I managed to squeeze past just in time and carried on up the road where I waited at the next lights to confront the driver. I received a half baked apology which I reluctantly accepted but urged him to check his bloody mirrors in future!!!!

Tried a new route home taking the route for the Leeds-Bradford cityconnect cycle highway but wasn't particularly impressed. Got on at barkerend road, and exited at thornbury roundabout, maybe I'm too early but none of it seemed new despite hearing there is supposed to be segregated cycle paths. Pity! Seems very little is happening to this section of road. I understand the Thornburry roundabout is being improved, but not sure how it will cater to cyclists turning right here (as I do!)


----------



## Simontm (15 Apr 2015)

Lovely commute in although weird on the traffic front. Empty until Carshalton, and I mean empty, just me on my side of the road then bang, there's the traffic  
I've got a bruised or strained foot at the moment which makes walking painful, unfortunately means I have also lost about 1mph off my average speed 
Bike goes into shop for new parts etc tonight so either training it tomorrow or use my dad's tank Norco hybrid which somehow has taken up residence in my shed so I have to look after it. 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Apr 2015)

'A' bike is fecked! bah.

Had to clean up and ride in on the nasty B bike this morning. Felt wobbly and struggled to keep up with the eager kids on Embankment


----------



## MisterStan (15 Apr 2015)

What a morning! Had to bin the arm warmers 20 minutes in and probably could have dropped my base layer too. 

This week has really been a reward for the hard work over the winter.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Apr 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It was like the middle of winter yesterday morning in Leicester and baking hot on the way home, impossible to get the clothing right. Thankfully today was more equal.




Yeah.. but.. but.. you get up at silly o'clock in the middle of the night when it would be cold.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Apr 2015)

Full summer kit today. Including white socks... and white socks do make you go faster.
Also wore arm warmers and also had to ditch them about five miles in.

By the time I got to work the sun was very warm indeed.

Oh yeah.. feck all the backed up traffic.. feck it all. It's also foreign student stay time in London too so lot's of French and German coaches full of 'em.


----------



## Gains84 (15 Apr 2015)

I couldnt believe the number of cyclists in full on trousers and jackets today - 2 even had buffs over their faces and I thought I felt the cold!!! Hope they got to their destination without heat stroke!


----------



## DWiggy (15 Apr 2015)

Stunning ride home on an extended commute, apart from running over a bird, was gutted  Ride in this morning was amazing, who in their right mind would want to drive to work its chuffing glorious!????


----------



## robjh (15 Apr 2015)

First morning commute in shorts today, and half an hour later I was wishing I'd gone for short sleeves too. A great ride.


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Apr 2015)

It's tan line cultivation season!


----------



## KneesUp (15 Apr 2015)

Hard work this morning - I have decided I need to get fitter, so I went for a ride yesterday evening - not long, but in South Yorkshire style, it was all uphill (until I turned around to come back, obviously) Cut through the deserted park just as it was going dark, it was nice to hear all the birds chirping away as they went to roost, and a good excuse to recover enough to get up the hill on our road warm down.I actually feel like I'm getting fitter now, which is good, but I was feeling it a bit this morning with all my commuting luggage. Gorgeous weather again though - shorts and t-shirt for me - was a bit cold down the first descent though.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (15 Apr 2015)

Do you know what, mornings like today are the ones that make me want to do more and more, just perfect. Had the quickest commute day of the year yesterday, 70 mile @ over 21 mph average, then this morning the legs just wanted to go again and again. Approaching work I started to have a bit if fun, spinning the legs up to get cruising at 28+. If there is ever an advert for pulling on fitness kept through Winter then yesterday/today is definitely it.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Apr 2015)

'kin 'ell @MickeyBlueEyes , that is awesome stuff. I can only dream of those speeds and averages on my commute. In fact even when I do leisure rides. I blame the traffic and that i'm nearly an old git


----------



## Arjimlad (15 Apr 2015)

Spent most of the ten miles mentally urging idiot drivers to put their car lights on for the foggy conditions. I'd say about one car in five was not properly lit. Some of them would blame automatic headlights for not coming on. Others were just plain daft.

I had my Moon 300 on flash mode, personally.


----------



## summerdays (15 Apr 2015)

I headed off later and realised my mistake in not having lights on the bike as I headed more into the mist (when I set off I thought it was clearing).


----------



## Arjimlad (15 Apr 2015)

It did seem a bit on & off, and to be fair it was much lighter/clearer in Bradley Stoke than in Winterbourne and Earthcott direction.


----------



## summerdays (15 Apr 2015)

I stupidly headed out toward the Severn where of course it was worse!


----------



## Stephen C (15 Apr 2015)

I have to stay at home today for a delivery  I'm sure it would've been too hot for me anyway, yeah, definitely too hot...


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Apr 2015)

Water bottle filled with icy water, almost time to slip out of the office


----------



## ianrauk (15 Apr 2015)

Sittingduck said:


> Water bottle filled with icy water, almost time to slip out of the office



It's very warm out there................


----------



## MichaelO (15 Apr 2015)

Lovely commute in this morning - may extend the usual 20 miles home & take in a loop of a Surrey hill or two. Even brought a light in case I REALLY extend it!!


----------



## Tankengine (15 Apr 2015)

Saw a ridiculously stupid bit of cycling (and driving) on my way home.

HGV pulls up into the advanced stop line box at red light, road is very narrow, and surface is also uneven. I'm hanging back enjoying sunshine. Idiot cyclist in a suit peddles up, squeezes past me on the inside and then as far up alongside the Hgv as is humanly possible. Literally squished between the kerb and Hgv, the guy stops momentarily before Lights turn green,luckily for cyclist Hgv turns right and not left.  Even so he was pretty close to being squished/clunked one. Why do it? The Hgv driver could have had no clue he was there, if he had turned left he would have been under the wheels.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Apr 2015)

Shorts and ss top for tonights ride home, first time for a while I drank my bottle on the home run. Will soon be time to be slinging it in the freezer for a couple of hours before leaving work.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Apr 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Yeah.. but.. but.. you get up at silly o'clock in the middle of the night when it would be cold.



04:45 isn't silly o'clock


----------



## booze and cake (15 Apr 2015)

Cycled to work without a jacket for first time this year, so ts officially summer now. I was wishing I was outside in the sun all day, instead of my cold basement crypt of an office. And typically enough when I have the day off on Friday its going to be only 14 degress and cloudy,


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (15 Apr 2015)

Another cracking ride tonight. I know I keep posting about my increasing speed at the minute so apologises for the same old same old, but the legs are just buzzing at the minute. Posted a 22.3mph average for the 31 mile trip tonight, giving me a 21.5 average for the day over 68 miles.
The forecast looks a bit naff for first thing tomorrow, may even be on the hack, we shall see.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (15 Apr 2015)

ianrauk said:


> 'kin 'ell @MickeyBlueEyes , that is awesome stuff. I can only dream of those speeds and averages on my commute. In fact even when I do leisure rides. I blame the traffic and that i'm nearly an old git


Cheers chap, as you can probably tell I'm lovin' the commutes now more than ever. Knew the increase in speed would materialise at some point, the finer weather meaning jersey and shorts has bought it out.


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 Apr 2015)

Made a mistake on the way home tonight. Went down the left of an hgv. I know I should know better  I was in a marked cycle lane and the traffic was stationary and I took the risk without thinking. As I passed the traffic moved and the hgv started to drift into the cycle lane. I had to hammer it to get past. The driver sounded his horn as I flew out in front of him. Could have kicked myself for being such a prat. It isn't going to happen again.


----------



## HarryTheDog (16 Apr 2015)

Felt great this morning, even the serial red light jumping 60 yr old ish ninja in Dagenham on his hybrid did not dampen my mood. Only suprised someone of his age would just go through 4 red lights without slackening pace at all. I considered having a word with him then thought no, he looked a bit big and burly and I did not fancy a possible smack in the gob. A guy I have met before from Maldon CC caught me up in Dagenham so we stayed in company for the last 6 miles chatting mainly on the never ending cadence/power debate.


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Apr 2015)

Headwind and creaky 'B' bike again this morning... hard graft I tells ya!


----------



## Simontm (16 Apr 2015)

Took the bike into the shop yesterday so no commute today (except for a short 3 miler when I pick it up later) but yesterday afternoon was lovely even with the aching, creaking diverge! Because I also had to pick my daughter up, managed to get from Croydon to Kingston in about 45 minutes which is good for me.


----------



## MisterStan (16 Apr 2015)

A case of Friday legs on Thursday - it felt really hard this morning. Thankfully should have a light tailwind home.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Apr 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> Made a mistake on the way home tonight. Went down the left of an hgv. I know I should know better  I was in a marked cycle lane and the traffic was stationary and I took the risk without thinking. As I passed the traffic moved and the hgv started to drift into the cycle lane. I had to hammer it to get past. The driver sounded his horn as I flew out in front of him. Could have kicked myself for being such a prat. It isn't going to happen again.




I think we've all found ourself in that situation at one time or another so we live and learn.
I can turn quite a nasty very quickly as yours did, so I just keep completely clear of HGV's. I am now happy to just wait and sit behind them.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Apr 2015)

MisterStan said:


> A case of Friday legs on Thursday - it felt really hard this morning. Thankfully should have a light tailwind home.




The tailwind home last night was completely fab!! I am expecting the same again tonight


----------



## MisterStan (16 Apr 2015)

ianrauk said:


> The tailwind home last night was completely fab!! I am expecting the same again tonight


We had one of those '10-20mph in your face all the way' jobs last night and it turned for this morning although not as strong. 

Hey ho; whatever doesn't kill you and all that!


----------



## apb (16 Apr 2015)

Beautiful day


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (16 Apr 2015)

The naff weather forecast didn't materialise this morning. I did make the wrong call I think when it came to clothing though. Should of gone ss jersey & base with arm warmers instead of SS jersey and LS base. Only looks to be about 11 deg C later though so shouldn't be tooo bad. Saw a guy in what looked to be almost full winter gear this morning, up to and including winter boots


----------



## Origamist (16 Apr 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Another cracking ride tonight. I know I keep posting about my increasing speed at the minute so apologises for the same old same old, but the legs are just buzzing at the minute. Posted a 22.3mph average for the 31 mile trip tonight, giving me a 21.5 average for the day over 68 miles.
> The forecast looks a bit naff for first thing tomorrow, may even be on the hack, we shall see.


 
Very good going. I'd never manage that as the 10 miles in and out of Manchester translate to averages between 16mph-17.5mph. I imagine you have a more free flowing commute!

Around 6C this morning which is a nice riding temp. Gentle headwind, must have been a light Northerly.

Saw a tractor in the distance coming down past Tatton and chased it for all I was worth. Luckily it was doing low 20s and I was coming down a steady gradient. I knew I'd make the catch as it was causing a growing tailback of cars. When I got about 10 metres behind the last car in the queue, the bloody thing turned off - how inconsiderate is that!

Sadly, a sturdy looking horse that I had seen for the last year in a field next to traveler site has gone - he was out all through winter and I would say "hello" to him. Hopefully, he has moved on and not gone to the giant stable in the sky...


----------



## Keith Oates (16 Apr 2015)

I had a gentle tail wind going to work this morning so a reasonable average BUT coming home the wind had strengthened and turned 180 deg so had a good help all the way home. I doubt that will happen very often again.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoftusRoadie (16 Apr 2015)

I think I've discovered something that makes my commute about 5% faster ... sleep! Had 7 hours last night (which is good for me) and this morning managed to get to work in 1 hour 27 mins which is about 5 mins faster than I've managed previously to work. Lovely morning for a commute as well - warm with a bit of a chill. 
I've noticed a lot more cyclists this week compared to when I started 3 weeks ago. And waaaaaaaaaay more courting couples on the towpath when I bike home.


----------



## Stephen C (16 Apr 2015)

Lovely morning, went for my newly found 30 mile route with a bonus tail wind for the last few miles, tempted with the same route home...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Apr 2015)

No commute today  as I've a day off , so I went and did my 4th imperial century of the month,  now up to 22, only another 6 years or so to get to the 100 100s


----------



## ianrauk (16 Apr 2015)

LoftusRoadie said:


> I think I've discovered something that makes my commute about 5% faster ... sleep! Had 7 hours last night (which is good for me) and this morning managed to get to work in 1 hour 27 mins which is about 5 mins faster than I've managed previously to work. Lovely morning for a commute as well - warm with a bit of a chill.
> I've noticed a lot more cyclists this week compared to when I started 3 weeks ago. And waaaaaaaaaay more courting couples on the towpath when I bike home.




If you are commuting a fair distance every day then getting a good nights sleep is very important.
If I have had a bad night for what ever reason I do notice it on the commute.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Apr 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> No commute today  as I've a day off , so I went and did my 4th imperial century of the month,  now up to 22, only another 6 years or so to get to the 100 100s


Why? Are you going to drop off the face of the earth in 6 years time?  Or, you might just end up like me and be past it by then!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Apr 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Why? Are you going to drop off the face of the earth in 6 years time?  Or, you might just end up like me and be past it by then!



I'm working on the basis that I will do one a month, any more than that will be a bonus


----------



## hennbell (16 Apr 2015)

Had a moment this morning, came upon a contruction site blocking the entrance to work. Spoke to the workers to determine best course of action to get to door. As I entered the ditch to get around the construction area there was a slight downhill. Then the front wheel slips into the perfectly sized divot. The front wheel comes to a stop, the bike continues in a slow arc. To make it worst my weight is further forward than normal due to the downhill section. Fortunatly the clipless pedals work to perfection as I hop over the drops. Why does this stuff always happen in front of construction workers?


----------



## HarryTheDog (16 Apr 2015)

Caught up with a young guy I have cycled with a couple of times. He rides his grandfathers old steel race bike a Pat Hanlon frame with original running gear. Seems his gran was quite a succesful rider as well. . When I got home I did some research on Pat Hanlon bikes and his gran.She got bronze in the national championships in 1958. Turns out Pat employed someone with my surname as a frame builder, my family comes from London so hey one of my relations may have made the guys bike.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Apr 2015)

Turned a bit nippy for the ride home. Had to keep the pace up to keep warm. Also had a few (large) spots of rain, but nothing to really moan about. The wind also seemed to change direction. It was more from the side so very little help from the weather gods tonight.

I got done on Bromley Hill, little titchy fella on a road bike. I tried to keep up with him up the hill but he just managed to snap the elastic that was pulling me along with him. I blame my dodgy knee.......and the bad traffic.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (16 Apr 2015)

The minutiae is taking time to bed into my brain. Four days in and I'm always forgetting something. First day I was so preoccupied with getting all my cycling clobber together I forgot my security pass. Last night I got out to the bike parking and found I'd left my keys in my desk so couldn't unlock the lock. Just now I realised I left my jersey and shorts in the toilet cubicle I got changed in at work. Not-too-nonchalant dash to look, found they were still hung up behind the door. Phew! On the plus side, the weather's turned easterly today so that should push me home a bit.


----------



## Origamist (16 Apr 2015)

14C but the wind had sneakily become a light x wind...

Am thinking of changing my route slightly as there is a right hander off the A50 that is causing me the occasional problem.

Off to Palma tmrw for beers, tapas and maybe a little cycling...


----------



## 400bhp (16 Apr 2015)

Origamist said:


> 14C but the wind had sneakily become a light x wind...
> 
> Am thinking of changing my route slightly as there is a right hander off the A50 that is causing me the occasional problem.
> 
> Off to Palma tmrw for beers, tapas and maybe a little cycling...



The turn off onto Middlewich Rd? Cars hammer it down that stretch of the A50


----------



## 400bhp (16 Apr 2015)

Great ride home - floaty day. Wasn't really thinking about speed but flew home. Hopefully many more days like today.


----------



## MisterStan (16 Apr 2015)

A tailwind!


----------



## Origamist (16 Apr 2015)

400bhp said:


> The turn off onto Middlewich Rd? Cars hammer it down that stretch of the A50



Yep, that's the one! Normally it's tough moving out with fast, same direction traffic, but it was a different type of problem tonight.

I was in the right turn refuge and oncoming cars were overtaking cyclists on the approach to the junction. This meant they were heading straight for me as they were giving the oncoming cyclists plenty of space. I wasn't so worried about the first car, but the third, a Ferrari, must have seen me late (playing follow the leader) as he moved back in late.

In those situations you feel very small and vulnerable with traffic bearing down on you at 60mph. I half-heartedly waved at the cars to make myself more conspicuous, but that's just desperation really.

Will try the next junction a mile or so further down the road...


----------



## fossyant (16 Apr 2015)

No commute as off this week. Did a hilly 20 miler earlier in the week in N. Wales - first 3 miles are 600 plus feet of climbing - fairly brutal as no warm up, then did just 11 miles today - 3 to Nant Hall for lunch and 2 pints and then 3.5 to Talacre for a pint and a coffee, then 3.5 back to the caravan.


----------



## HLaB (16 Apr 2015)

No commute for me either, today was the last of the early start TT's (back to regular time next week) and I needed to drive to make it.


----------



## 400bhp (16 Apr 2015)

Origamist said:


> Yep, that's the one! Normally it's tough moving out with fast, same direction traffic, but it was a different type of problem tonight.
> 
> I was in the right turn refuge and oncoming cars were overtaking cyclists on the approach to the junction. This meant they were heading straight for me as they were giving the oncoming cyclists plenty of space. I wasn't so worried about the first car, but the third, a Ferrari, must have seen me late (playing follow the leader) as he moved back in late.
> 
> ...



You could come up Seven Sister Lane, then do a right/left on the A50 to get on Middlewich Rd?


----------



## HarryTheDog (17 Apr 2015)

Cracking ride in, bombing along with partial tailwind, which means slow ride home. No other cyclists going my way which was suprising.
In Hornchurch some numpty pulled out of their house from the right without seeing me at all, I gave them a very loud OI! as I nearly got hit by their passenger door, the guy jumped in his seat and nearly appeared out of his sun roof, I got a waved apology.


----------



## Gains84 (17 Apr 2015)

Really bad case of Friday legs today (and yesterday for that matter) upped my mileage a touch but think im still caning it too much, cant pace myself with running, riding, walking or anything it seems!lol
Been on the better bike since Tuesday and a few fit niggles to sort over the weekend but been interesting riding it properly first time in a year...had to dust it! :S
Looks like a slight push home fingers crossed looking at the wind so hopefully a nice end to the week.


----------



## apb (17 Apr 2015)

chilly this morning


----------



## Panter (17 Apr 2015)

Well, yesterdays commute was absolutely effortless. Because I took the car...
Bit gutted really, I was hoping to get an unbroken Year of cycle commuting but had to help a mate out in the morning so just didn't have the time spare to cycle in.

Normal service resumed today, it's definitely a far harder workout (cardio) on the roadbike so I'm going to stick with that for a bit. 
The route home is really rough on the roadie, but just do-able, short term


----------



## Sittingduck (17 Apr 2015)

Block headwind on Embankment - couldn't be *rsed this morning! Poor...


----------



## ianrauk (17 Apr 2015)

Yep, windy this morning. I have friday legs.. luckily my white socks and a bit of scr kept me honest and helped keep the speed up. 
8degs when I left this morning so bung the arm warmers on. They came off again half way into the commute.


----------



## Origamist (17 Apr 2015)

400bhp said:


> You could come up Seven Sister Lane, then do a right/left on the A50 to get on Middlewich Rd?


 
Cheers. I'm toying with that option. Also thinking about going along Sudlow and Pinfold Lanes via Knutsford - that will get me to Plumley then a left back to Middlewich Road. Not sure what that route is like in the rush hour. Doubt it will be worse than the A50 though, just a bit longer...

Nice this morning. Legs were feeling surprisingly sprightly.

Only action of note was when I caught a chap on what looked like a Ti fixed wheel a mile from work. I stayed about 8m behind as he was going at my speed. He looked around a couple of times and upped his cadence a little. I could see he was pushing a big gear (maybe 48/15) but when we came to a roundabout he really went for it. Big watts and a flat back (I had not seen his aero bars, but the tuck gave it away). Being immature, I gave chase for 600m. Looked down and was doing 29mph in the drops and not really pulling him back. The light ahead was green, but I knew neither of us would make it, so eased up. I let him lead off again and he continued to go my way, he had now eased up and I passed him, just as he turned off into IWM North's car park! I then turned off 100 m down the same road...


----------



## J1888 (17 Apr 2015)

Nice out this morning; sunny, cool - if a little windy.

Numpty count: lost count, all of them fellow cyclists. Think the weather must bring them out. Various clowns with the 'must get in front' mentality careering up on to pavements to get past stationary traffic waiting on red lights.


----------



## Simontm (17 Apr 2015)

Ordered to take a day off to catch up with TOIl so at 7 this morning went out and did a 36 miler including Box Hill for the first time in 25 or so years


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (17 Apr 2015)

Fresh tarmac on section of commute........nice


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (17 Apr 2015)

I think I finally worked after 6 years of bike commuting out I would rather have the headwind going to work and a tail wind coming home.

I am not so fast in the morning and tend to plod along, so the head wind is not so bad, but going home I am always in the rush to get home.

Its something I have thought about for a very long time on the solitary ride in everyday !!


----------



## ianrauk (17 Apr 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I think I finally worked after 6 years of bike commuting out *I would rather have the headwind going to work and a tail wind coming home.*
> 
> I am not so fast in the morning and tend to plod along, so the head wind is not so bad, but going home I am always in the rush to get home.
> 
> Its something I have thought about for a very long time on the solitary ride in everyday !!



Always.....


----------



## Stephen C (17 Apr 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I think I finally worked after 6 years of bike commuting out I would rather have the headwind going to work and a tail wind coming home.


Which is why I didn't enjoy last night! Annoyingly it seems to be more of side wind for me at the moment which seems to translate into a headwind whichever way I'm going!


----------



## ianrauk (17 Apr 2015)

Wow, there was some really strong side winds on the way home this after noon. Wind nearly took the bike away from me a couple of times. That wind is bloody cold too.


----------



## Sittingduck (17 Apr 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Wow, there was some really strong side winds on the way home this after noon. Wind nearly took the bike away from me a couple of times. That wind is bloody cold too.



Still a North Easterly? Hope so!


----------



## ianrauk (17 Apr 2015)

Sittingduck said:


> Still a North Easterly? Hope so!




Yup - you lucky ducky...


----------



## LoftusRoadie (17 Apr 2015)

subaqua said:


> Here you go. You will go under wallis road bridge on your current route . I ride this most days and its a nice fairly traffic free route until you get into the city where you are banjaxed whatever


Thanks for the info. However can't open it on my phone or on work computer - will see if I can look at it on the home computer!


----------



## summerdays (17 Apr 2015)

Morning and evening commutes both fine, if slightly better weather than I was expecting. Only thing of note was watching some tank block the entire road as it tried to reverse into a space and fail repeatedly!


----------



## J1888 (17 Apr 2015)

Windyyyyyyy on way through town 

No numpties spotted


----------



## subaqua (17 Apr 2015)

LoftusRoadie said:


> Thanks for the info. However can't open it on my phone or on work computer - will see if I can look at it on the home computer!



get a mapometer account FREE then import it in. i saved it as a GPX 1.0 rather than a gpx1.1 file so could try as a 1.1 if stil problems


----------



## HarryTheDog (17 Apr 2015)

11 miles of headwind, 12 miles of crosswind. Once I got out into the country beyond Harold Wood every other pass seemed to be a close one. Arrived home cold and completely fed up.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (17 Apr 2015)

Rounding off a 317 mile commuting week with a steady ride home today. Got a quick group run tomorrow morning so needed to save the legs a little. I'll probably get another 40 miles or so, completing another week at 350+. Next week looks nice and sunny too so more of the same on the way


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (17 Apr 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Rounding off a 317 mile commuting week with a steady ride home today. Got a quick group run tomorrow morning so needed to save the legs a little. I'll probably get another 40 miles or so, completing another week at 350+. Next week looks nice and sunny too so more of the same on the way



I don't know how you do that mileage mate but great respect to you


----------



## HLaB (17 Apr 2015)

Its been a bit of a slow commuting week for me as I let my thumb recover a bit; short commutes in the morning and bimbles at night. Tuesday night was nice and warm so the bimble ended up 30miles. I then took yesterday off to let it recover more for the club TT. I think the tt done it good though, pumped blood into it to help it heal. Today whilst the thumb wasn't perfect it felt better


----------



## Stephen C (17 Apr 2015)

Extended to 30 miles again this evening, so clocked my highest weekly total (165miles) over only 4 days, so definitely caught the bug now! Although I may now need to look into my bike fit as I'm starting to ache a bit after 90 minutes...


----------



## Smurfy (18 Apr 2015)

Friday's commute, car overtakes me on blind bend, and almost smashes head on into a taxi coming the other way!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (20 Apr 2015)

Bloody foggy and bloody cold!


----------



## MisterStan (20 Apr 2015)

^^^ what he said.


----------



## Stephen C (20 Apr 2015)

^^^^ what he said.

I also see from Strava Flyby that the only person I passed for my whole commute was @mangid.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (20 Apr 2015)

My first two-wheeled foray into work for an early shift today. Alarm at 4.40am. Out of the house by 4.55am. The night sky was just turning a paler shade of blue in the direction I was heading. A few patches of mist here and there. By the time I was into Leeds city centre the day was properly dawning and there was barely a soul around. Got to work at 5.45am and felt bloody great.

Wow.

PS by 7.30 the fog had truly come down, so I dodged a bullet there!


----------



## Simontm (20 Apr 2015)

I guess all the schools are back judging from the amount of traffic and idiots back on the road.
Speaking of idiots, I had two of the lesser spotted on my route this morning, at least part of it. One on a flash bike, didn't make out which one as he was ahead of me - alas he was obviously very important as red lights didn't apply to him .
Numpty count: 2 - surprisingly low considering the behaviour witnessed. Car pulled out across me as I was picking up speed for the rise to Westmead causing me to brake and apparently it was my fault judging from the somewhat Churchillian gestures I was getting!
The other was the other lesser spotted. I'm waiting at the demilitarised advance stop zone at Ganders Green when a 50-odd year old man on a MTB went past me then sat on the edge of the junction with the A217 and 'sped' off before the lights changed green for us to cross. Needless to say within a few yards, I had overtaken him  Never experienced a more incompetent IMGA-er.
Sunny but cold so I am hoping for a warmer return to justify the shorts and long sleeve top rather than tights and jacket that perhaps I should have worn


----------



## HarryTheDog (20 Apr 2015)

Glorious ride in, looks like summer has begun. Saw more cyclists going my way today than the whole of the last month. Going through Harold Wood got overtaken by a very noisy American Chevvy V8 SUV. We then kept swapping places for the next 8 miles in traffic till he finally got away from me by turning off in Rainham. 
Going through Barking came across my first lady commuter of the season going my way, she looked to be fairly fit with the legs of a sprinter and was on a silver Giant road bike, I was expecting her to really fly along. However she seemed to be content to saunter in.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Apr 2015)

Beautiful sunny morning but the temps were only reading 3degs when I left. The sunshine has bought a lot of fair weathers out now. Saw more other cycling commuters this morning then I have seen all year. There was one div though who got just deserts. He was all over the place, weaving in and out, undertaking and overtaking without looking. Jumping ASL's and junctions. But he got caught out in Bromley. There were cops and plastic plod at one very busy junction. He just sailed through the ASL and plonked himself too far forward. I did say to him that they are going to pull him in. But he just gave me one of those vacant looks. And I was proved right. I saw the cop over the other side speak into his radio and point to the cyclist and the cops the other side got ready to wave him in. Just no telling some people.


----------



## Arjimlad (20 Apr 2015)

I set off home on Friday and found my front tyre was utterly flat !

Feeling round the tyre I couldn't find anything so replaced the inner tube. When I got home I found that the tube was an original from 2011 and it had just given up at the joint between the valve and the rubber.

This morning, before leaving home I did remember to put a new inner tube in my saddlebag.


----------



## Gains84 (20 Apr 2015)

I left in beautiful, but brisk sunshine, then out in the sticks the mist/freezing fog decended and hung around through the next couple of towns i go through and by the time i got to work glad to have layered up and have my waterproof jacket on! Glad i still had all the lights on the bike too, roll on the bright warm ride home!


----------



## HLaB (20 Apr 2015)

Cold wet misty ride for me this morning, looks beautiful now its burnt off but I'm in the office :-/


----------



## Panter (20 Apr 2015)

Shame the kids are back now, the roads are back to being chaotic. 
Couldn't win with clothing this morning, arrived at work dripping with sweat but frozen!


----------



## fossyant (20 Apr 2015)

Lovely out this am. First day back after a week off. Ruined by some stupid woman in a Fiesta. Had a stupid pull out from a side road, I was doing over 20 mph, and had a choice of through the rear window or overtake between the car and a traffic island. I swore a little. Driver then stayed behind me for about half a mile.

Unfortunately for her, I caught her up in traffic a mile later. I stopped, and started to thank her for her silly driving and I had two kids and was trying to get to work without being killed. Got the 100 mile stare until I said, 'So you are ignoring me like you did when you pulled out'. She eventually wound the window down and said - well you can quess - SMIDSY !

"What !" I said, "me dressed like this in bright red and I've got my lights on. What if I'd been a 38 ton truck, you'd be dead". All she said was, SMIDSY again and again. Unbelieveable.

Another can't be ar5ed driver. I'm going to ebay purchase some heat seeking missiles !


----------



## Bazzer (20 Apr 2015)

Cars covered in ice when I left this morning. Had planned on a middle section faster than normal, but there must have been a communication breakdown betwixst brain and legs as the latter pretty much disregarded all calls for more power, except on easy (legs read this as downhill), sections. Lovely sunrise though over Manchester on the approach to the city.

Think I shall be bidding against @fossyant for missiles. Nearly taken out by a tosser at a mini roundabout, when it was my right of way. He clearly had no intention of stopping and appeared to revel not only in just missing me, but giving me the V at the same time.


----------



## Ciar (20 Apr 2015)

Friday's ride home was awful honestly the wind and my legs just did not want to compute!

where as this morning's ride in was lovely easy going roads pretty clear and sunny, looking forward to the return journey


----------



## Exile (20 Apr 2015)

First day on the bike after a week recovering from a badly sprained ankle, so it probably wasn't a good idea to play a bit of SCR, but when there's four other bikes at the lights, these things happen.

I got away well for a fat lad on a CX bike, and just about held my own for the first half mile, but one of them was having none of my shenanigans and swiftly reeled me in, and was all but past me when I turned for work. I guess that's what it feels like when you don't make a break stick 

Other than silly racing stuff, the commute was uneventful. Just the way I like 'em.


----------



## LoftusRoadie (20 Apr 2015)

One of those mornings when you wear a short sleeved jersey knowing that it will take 30 mins or so before you start to warm up. But if I had worn a long sleeved jersey then i would have been sweltering by the time I got halfway through my commute.
Did it today in 1 hour 29 mins as for me anything anything under 1:30 I consider good going and my legs felt quite heavy this morning. Definitely more people out along the towpath as well.


----------



## hedder2212 (20 Apr 2015)

Shorts, tshirt and sunglasses weather for me today.
A very nice slow ride into work, 24 miles on canal towpath and half a mile of road.
First time ive really enjoyed riding my bike in a long long time.
Ride home was just the same. Boss let everyone go early. Had 3 punctures but didn't stop smiling just nipped into wilko and got a few spare tubes to carry in the panniers. But another leisurely 24 miles down canal towpath and half a mile of road riding. Love it.


----------



## Simontm (20 Apr 2015)

Lovely fast ride home in the sun. 
Unfortunately numpty count 3: 1 wvm decided that although he had just turned into the narrow road I was half way down! it was his priority and drove straight at me and I had to pull into side to avoid getting hit. Second was a man pulling out into the middle of the road to try and ride the speed bumps - at the same time I was coming down the hill he was going up  Third was a woman pulling out of the Berrylands sewage works who completely missed seeing me as she concentrated on another cyclist  
Like I said this morning, you can tell the schools are fully back into the swing of it!


----------



## J1888 (20 Apr 2015)

Nice both in and coming home - not too many numpties - few RLJers at a set of temporary lights on Wandsworth Rd - going through red and therefore cycling against a single lane of traffic coming from the opposite direction...why you'd do that, I honestly don't know


----------



## HarryTheDog (20 Apr 2015)

Windy but quite enjoyable ride home only marred by near death experiences. A young lady running across 3 lanes of moving traffic ( lights hand gone green seconds before) with a baby in her arms straight into my path. Scared the poop out of me as one I was worried about running her and her child over and I had a HGV 6 ft off my rear wheel threatening me with impending doom. Luckily the HGV rider saw her coming before I did so no lorry slamming into the back of me. I was not very polite to the young woman but she just laughed it off.
Then a mature woman tried squishing me by overtaking me and as soon as her bonnet was a foot in front of me indicated left, and immediately turned left. I had to come to a complete halt. 
Then coming out of Harold Wood into the country I am sure there was a sign that told drivers, you are now in the countryside, feel free to pass cyclists with only 2 inches to spare because that's all they need.
Still got home grinning.


----------



## Tomtrumps (20 Apr 2015)

First ride today after two weeks off due to a problem with my foot, and a pb into work on a glorious morning and a relatively swift ride home in beautiful sunshine. In two weeks it's amazing how many more people were riding, I'd say at least twice as many between Bromley and Lewisham as usual. Being new to this myself I suppose I'm one of the fair weather types!


----------



## HLaB (20 Apr 2015)

Exact opposite to this morning's cold and foggy (2deg) commute, tonight was warm and sunny


----------



## Bazzer (21 Apr 2015)

Sunshine of the journey home most welcome after the cold of the morning. Legs still tired for some reason and three idiots who seemed to think they had more right to the road space than me and demonstrated this by using a horn while stationary.- Unless of course all three thought my bike posed a danger to the tons of metal of the vehicles at my front and rear. 
Normally I rarely come across other cyclists travelling in the same direction as me on my commute home, but for a brief period in a section of bumper to bumper traffiic I did yesterday. A feeling of brotherhood. And if that one arm cyclist reads this .


----------



## Simontm (21 Apr 2015)

What a PITA of a ride in. The traffic! It's not often on my route in that I have to stop and queue but today I did.  Bit chilly when I started off but soon warmed up. 
Numpty count: 3. A bus that was overly cautious leading to the first traffic jam. To make things worse, he was also very civil to oncoming traffic, allowing them through when it was his priority and causing me to do a standing start half way up a hill . A young lady decided she was going to overtake me despite the oncoming traffic and nearly took my front wheel off if I can't had braked as I had nowhere to go . Last numpty was, err, me! Nearing the end of traffic hell, there was a red light so I started overtaking on the right as I normally do - unfortunately completely mis-timed it and had to cut back in, braking sharpish as the gap narrowed on the left filter. So if you were on the MTB behind and had to brake cos I am an idiot, my apologies .


----------



## Nocode (21 Apr 2015)

Last night I saw a cyclist collide with a pedestrian here. The pedestrian walked-out between parked cars on the left by the shops. The cyclist came off and the pedestrian went down, but both looked largely ok. Another cyclist and myself stopped to check and a couple of guys came out of the shops also to check.

You'd have thought with that incident at the fore-front of my mind I could have avoided a similar incident happening to me this morning, but unfortunately not. I had my first collision with a pedestrian this morning here not far from Surrey Quays when she ran out in front of a double-decker bus. I'd anticipated something as I'd seen a few others pedestrians run out in front, so I had slowed - but then there was a time gap and nothing. Then all of a sudden the pedestrian appears, runs out in front of me and then stops when she sees me coming. Impact was low speed, don't think the pedestrian went down but suspect I hit her with bit of front wheel and handlebar - it's a bit of a blur to be honest. The sudden braking and slippery cleats (when I put my foot down) meant I lost my balance and went over. Just some knee scrapes, little hole in my 3/4 bib tights, scuffed right pedal and cleat for me. Pedestrian was very apologetic but seemed ok. I admit, I was more concerned she was ok than myself. However, by the time I've walked over to the side of the road to put my chain back on the pedestrian had gone.

It's my first 'incident' so to speak - and obviously not with another vehicle, but a pedestrian. Should I have done anything differently either before or after the incident? I had slowed in anticipation of something, but not sure I could have avoided the collision easily unless I was doing crawling speed. Should I have got her details, or reported anything? I'm a member of British Cycling so I've got liability insurance.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (21 Apr 2015)

Started the week as I mean to go on, 77 miles yesterday and knocked in a 48 miler this morning. A bit chilly to start with but it looks awesome for the return leg later.


----------



## potsy (21 Apr 2015)

Chilly this morning at 5.30am but it is looking promising for the ride home later 

Nice bit of new tarmac on one section of my route too, almost made riding up the hill enjoyable


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (21 Apr 2015)

Yesterday morning (0500hrs)i couldn't decide which gloves to wear, full winter or fingerless. Went fingerless and nearly froze to death. Really looking forward to today's ride, I'm on lates so it will be light and warm, knees and elbows out :-)


----------



## ianrauk (21 Apr 2015)

Incontinentia Buttocks said:


> , knees and elbows out :-)



Tuck 'em in - you'll go faster


----------



## Bazzer (21 Apr 2015)

said:


> here[/URL] not far from Surrey Quays when she ran out in front of a double-decker bus. I'd anticipated something as I'd seen a few others pedestrians run out in front, so I had slowed - but then there was a time gap and nothing. Then all of a sudden the pedestrian appears, runs out in front of me and then stops when she sees me coming. Impact was low speed, don't think the pedestrian went down but suspect I hit her with bit of front wheel and handlebar - it's a bit of a blur to be honest. The sudden braking and slippery cleats (when I put my foot down) meant I lost my balance and went over. Just some knee scrapes, little hole in my 3/4 bib tights, scuffed right pedal and cleat for me. Pedestrian was very apologetic but seemed ok. I admit, I was more concerned she was ok than myself. However, by the time I've walked over to the side of the road to put my chain back on the pedestrian had gone.
> 
> It's my first 'incident' so to speak - and obviously not with another vehicle, but a pedestrian. Should I have done anything differently either before or after the incident? I had slowed in anticipation of something, but not sure I could have avoided the collision easily unless I was doing crawling speed. Should I have got her details, or reported anything? I'm a member of British Cycling so I've got liability insurance.



Off the top of my head, it is drivers who have the obligation to report and there wasn't any apparent injury. But you if you haven't already done so, you might be better posting the question away from this thread to get more detailed responses.


----------



## MisterStan (21 Apr 2015)

A nice cool morning, plenty of sunshine and more cyclists out again.


----------



## hedder2212 (21 Apr 2015)

I failed to cycle in this morning.
Dragged the Zed out. Its just too nice not to.
Gave her a quick wash and polish and rode to work the long route enjoying every moment.

I will cycle in tomorrow. ill try anyway.


----------



## DWiggy (21 Apr 2015)

This morning was splendid, a tad chilly but soon warmed up and no wind, saw loads of Pheasants, bunnies and birds and should be a nice ride home as long as the wind holds off (Had a leg zapping head wind home for the last few days)


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (21 Apr 2015)

Got dropped by @MisterStan yesterday, I am getting old!!,


----------



## LoftusRoadie (21 Apr 2015)

PITA ride home last night: must have got 90% of all red lights before I got away from the roads and then on the towpath it seemed that everyone was conspiring to low me down - dogs in the way, having to wait while people walked each other etc. 
This morning was a pb (by 6 seconds, but hey they all count!) - but didn't feel I was going that fast (well, I'm not going that fast compared to many people but when they wizz past me I reassure myself that they are probably not doing a 19 mile commute - although to be frank even if we were doing the same commute they would still wizz past me!) Hopefully we can keep this lovely weather for a while longer.


----------



## summerdays (21 Apr 2015)

First ride of the year when I bared my calves in the early morning and it was fine, on the way home I bared a lot more leg and wore shorts!!

Also had a bloke overtake and then cycle just infront of me, I could have overtaken him but I found he made a good wind shield, but eventually I got bored not really pedalling so went past. I think he was getting irritated me sitting there .... But it was him that overtook in the first place

Also saw a bloke pushing a bike with a flat tyre, went past without stopping but felt guilty so ended up stopping anyway. Apparently he did have the stuff himself but was enjoying the sunshine!


----------



## MisterStan (21 Apr 2015)

Lovely and sunny and warm with it. There was an annoying wind which was more hindrance than help.

Caught @kevin_cambs_uk up and gave him a cheery hello, he jumped on the back and stayed with us.


----------



## Exile (21 Apr 2015)

Traffic nightmare this morning, road closure on the A56 meant everyone and their gran was using my route, and causing traffic chaos. Passed about half-an-hours worth of 256 buses in little more than a few hundred metres of road. Me? I filtered like there was no tomorrow and had that smirk on my face which might just be me enjoying riding a bike in the sun, or it might be a decidedly large quantity of smug.

Ride home was interesting. Lots of idiots about, including one who nearly got me with a right-cross, a taxi who tried squeezing me to the kerb, topped off by the purely spiteful actions of a woman who was approaching a roundabout from the opposite direction to me with her right indicator on. I give way, she goes straight on, grinning at me as she does. I hope she drops her toast in the morning and has no time to do more.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (21 Apr 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Lovely and sunny and warm with it. There was an annoying wind which was more hindrance than help.
> 
> Caught @kevin_cambs_uk up and gave him a cheery hello, he jumped on the back and stayed with us.


Just!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fossyant (21 Apr 2015)

Got the clothing right today. Early finish for me due to hospital appointment, so a bit warmer...


----------



## Simontm (21 Apr 2015)

Lovely ride to see mates then a fast ride home. Numpty count: 1 a pedestrian was on the cycle bit coming towards me at the Berrylands shared path. No lights, all ninja'd, terrible I say, terrible


----------



## Stephen C (21 Apr 2015)

Passed a huge amount of traffic on my way home, a good 2 miles of solid queues in both directions, no idea how people do that everyday! Had fun watching someone trying to track stand at some lights, he was wobbling all over the place, unfortunately he didn't stack it, I could've done with a laugh!


----------



## BigAl68 (22 Apr 2015)

What a wonderful thing cycling in the spring is. My morning commute over the past three days has been so enjoyable as the sun now rises as I pedal to Bristol and the wildlife is everywhere. This morning I had rabbits, owls, bats, foxes and the usual collection of birds but the high point was a very large fallow deer who had decided to stop in the middle of the cycle path. I slowed down and stopped a few meters away and it didn't seem to have any issues with me and looked at me as if to say am I in your way? Of course as soon as I went for my phone to take a photo it trotted off into the woods and was gone. The only thing I am yet to see this week is a badger and the buzzard who sometimes sails over my head on the trip home. It makes all of the diversions and closures to the cycle path seem rather insignificant.


----------



## MisterStan (22 Apr 2015)

Very foggy this morning. Bumped into Jess coming through St Ives, we then collected @martinclive and Bex at Swavesey and then Jeremy and his daughter on the tandem at Longstanton - quite the peloton!


----------



## Panter (22 Apr 2015)

Despite the brutally cold headwind last night, somehow managed to snag a PB on the way home. 
Then, another one on the way in this morning


----------



## Dan B (22 Apr 2015)

Third day in a row of massive tailwind on the way to work, probably going to mean headwind on the way home again but it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (22 Apr 2015)

Why would anyone not want to cycle to work on days like this, absolutely beautiful this morning. 
Only a degree over when I set out and I had a quick errand to run so got that out of the way then settled into the ride. Did a little extra at almost 40 miles, plotting a nice ride back tonight too.


----------



## thatname (22 Apr 2015)

Had a van driver cut me up whilst he was on his LAPTOP! Unfortunately for him the traffic lights a little bit further up had turned red and i confronted him. He just sat there staring straight ahead as if i weren't there. It really boils my p!ss when I hear drivers bang on about cyclists rlj'ing and pavement hopping when they never fail to understand what other drivers get up to all around them.


----------



## jagman.2003 (22 Apr 2015)

One of the rewards for the off road route home is the fantastic views.
Looking down on big green valleys is almost worth the climbs.
Very rich green grass & blankets of bluebells in the woods.
The bright yellow seed oil plants was stunning. Then I realised my yellow high viz t-shirt was now camouflage..!


----------



## fossyant (22 Apr 2015)

Lovely out. Blooming drying cabinet was full this morning. All bloody winter its been me and another chap. Now the fair weather lot are using it. Had a small corner of one shelf to stack my sweatty stuff up.


----------



## confusedcyclist (22 Apr 2015)

Let the sunshine never end. Loving my commute more than ever lately! 

All the poor saps baking in their cars, stuck in road works. HAHAHAHA


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (22 Apr 2015)

Lovely weather, no wildlife unfortunately as mine is all urban. Only problem with warm weather is that the Clown Count increases. Why anybody thinks it's a cracking idea to pull out in front of a bus, cross the bus lane and launch themselves at the main carriage which I'm happily occupying is beyond me. Clowns.


----------



## fossyant (22 Apr 2015)

The wobbly bobs are out on the bikes. Wish some folk would ride in a straight line and pay attention. Coming up on a lass on The Loop and she was wobbling all over the middle of the lane. Slowed and went to overtake on right, she bloody wobbled into my path, cue me doing cyclocross over rough ground at the side of the path. Oh and don't get me started with those folk who can't negotiate the width restriction bars, and promptly fall off.

Grumpy old man me.


----------



## Origamist (22 Apr 2015)

Perfect weather, warm and a light wind. Added a few extra miles onto the commute. Stretched my legs in a few places too...


----------



## Exile (22 Apr 2015)

Tried something new today: Ditched the lycra jersey and instead went with a ss base under a baggy t-shirt. Interestingly, it seemed a lot of drivers gave me a bit more space and passed a little slower than normal, although that I could be imagining. What I wasn't imagining was most of the fast-commute cyclists didn't bother passing me when I was cruising along, whereas when I'm in the 'proper' kit they can't get past quick enough. Did I become the cyclist equivalent of a Q-Car? Whatever the case, I really enjoyed the change and might try it out for a while, see if today was a one-off or the start of a trend.

Plus, it meant I didn't look out of place nipping in the shop to get the makings for tea.


----------



## donnydave (22 Apr 2015)

Afternoons think its June, mornings still think its January!


----------



## HarryTheDog (23 Apr 2015)

Not commuted for the last 2 days due to pain from my wrist,thumb,elbow and back. A leftover from me being assaulted in January.This morning gloomy and chilly but pleasant ride until Canning town when I got passed whilst sat at some red lights by the rest of the cycling community being colour blind and all 5 of the group behind me caught me up and just sailed through.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Apr 2015)

Bit chillier this morning again so on with the windcheater. The traffic was a lot clearer this morning compared to the rest of the week which made for a much nicer ride into work.

Had a nice chat to one of my regular cycle commuting buddies that I see some days. Beardy Family Man. He's quick though and trying to speak whilst also trying to keep up with him is jolly hard work .

Got to work to find this little boat parked outside the office. HMS Defender.


----------



## MisterStan (23 Apr 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Got to work to find this little boat parked outside the office. HMS Defender.
> View attachment 86529


Your work are taking the cycle security seriously then Ian?


----------



## MisterStan (23 Apr 2015)

Chilly but not as cold as yesterday morning. Very grey though, boring grey, overcast grey, no sunglasses grey. And a touch of headwind too. 

Aside from that a nice ride in!


----------



## DaveMental (23 Apr 2015)

Chilly this morning but my route in was full of plodders, hoping for a clear run home this afternoon


----------



## Stephen C (23 Apr 2015)

Chillier than expected, but stuck with my plan to extend to 35 miles, which I'm now regretting as my legs are knackered! I'm going to re-learn how to pace my weeks better!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (23 Apr 2015)

It was so foggy this morning it may as well of been raining I was that wet. Alarm set for 04:45, I don't remember turning it off but I woke at 05:30, missing the opportunity for a big ride in. Put in a 28 miler and will have a similar return, although I'll be taking it steady. I'm planning on riding with a local group tonight, and I hear they're a bit lively, around 25 average, so I'd better save the legs a little.


----------



## LoftusRoadie (23 Apr 2015)

Where was the sun this morning? The last 3 days of commuting to work have been 2 x 1 hour 26 mins and 1 x 1 hour 27 mins - today my legs felt a bit stronger than yesterday. Even managed to have a cheery couple of words with another commuter who's the first one I've noticed travelling along the River Lea towpath as far as the Olympic Stadium.


----------



## summerdays (23 Apr 2015)

This morning I dropped a glove just as I left Mr Summerday .... so he picked it up and gave it to me. I then went to sort myself out and propped the bike up against a lamp post as I often do (set strava going etc). Some other poor soul had dropped a glove and it was all covered in dew .... didn't look like mine .... or did it.... err pick it up and yes it's mine and it's been sitting there two days as I had a lift in yesterday due to Mr Summerdays having a dentist appointment.

It's now in the wash!!!


----------



## Smithbat (23 Apr 2015)

fossyant said:


> The wobbly bobs are out on the bikes. Wish some folk would ride in a straight line and pay attention. Coming up on a lass on The Loop and she was wobbling all over the middle of the lane. Slowed and went to overtake on right, she bloody wobbled into my path, cue me doing cyclocross over rough ground at the side of the path. Oh and don't get me started with those folk who can't negotiate the width restriction bars, and promptly fall off.
> 
> Grumpy old man me.


I am one of those wobbly people, sorry. I do try and keep to one side, it is unnerving though when someone comes up the inside going twice as fast as me. Usually they go right round me but one bloke this morning cut straight in front of me to do a left today and it made me wobble even more! I must say though, most of the cyclists who I see smile or nod, you are a friendly bunch


----------



## summerdays (23 Apr 2015)

Warm homeward commute, and first I made a cheeky mistake but got a really long beep of the horn as my response (the lights changed as I crossed a road!). Then I made another mistake, as I approached a coach in a layby the driver got out moved to the back of the path to walk away from the door, at the back he suddenly veered into my path, I stopped in time with a bit of a screech, and then the driver managed to step back into the path of the following cyclist who saw it and still wasn't expecting him to be not looking where he was going.

Ended up cycling the next mile or two with that cyclist, nice to have company in the sun.


----------



## dave r (23 Apr 2015)

Exile said:


> Tried something new today: Ditched the lycra jersey and instead went with a ss base under a baggy t-shirt. Interestingly, it seemed a lot of drivers gave me a bit more space and passed a little slower than normal, although that I could be imagining. What I wasn't imagining was most of the fast-commute cyclists didn't bother passing me when I was cruising along, whereas when I'm in the 'proper' kit they can't get past quick enough. Did I become the cyclist equivalent of a Q-Car? Whatever the case, I really enjoyed the change and might try it out for a while, see if today was a one-off or the start of a trend.
> 
> Plus, it meant I didn't look out of place nipping in the shop to get the makings for tea.



I've always commuted in my work gear, steel toe capped boots, work trousers and a tee shirt, have done for over 30 years, the only cycling kit I wear is a cycle jacket when its cold, I rarely have incidents. I recon its likely to be because I'm a little more easily identifiable as another Human Being than I would be if I wore cycle gear and a helmet.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (23 Apr 2015)

Joined the Busway and I knew I had a guy on my wheel, but kept it steady at 22.
Anyway he shot past and reached 27 mph, on an MTB, with tyres not exactly full with air

I thought this is my ticket home!. Bloody turned off he did after about 30 yards!


----------



## HarryTheDog (23 Apr 2015)

Cycled the first 6 miles home with a work mate who is doing the Lanzarote Ironman in May. He was on a Scott sub30 hybrid with full mudguards so I let him set the pace, ( me on a carbon road bike) The pace turned out to be quite quick as even though it was supposed to be a chatty ride home he started to get competitive and he looked a bit puffed and sweaty when we parted ways.


----------



## Stephen C (23 Apr 2015)

Good commute home, nice and warm, the sun was shining, and got treated to a very low fly pass of three Merlin helicopters! And by low, I mean low, as in I could see the name tag on the pilots overalls, the noise was phenomenal!


----------



## Panter (24 Apr 2015)

Don't know if I'm being overly cautious, but it almost looks as if my jockey wheel is showing the first signs of wear...


----------



## summerdays (24 Apr 2015)

Panter said:


> Don't know if I'm being overly cautious, but it almost looks as if my jockey wheel is showing the first signs of wear...


Phew I don't feel I need to worry about mine now


----------



## ianrauk (24 Apr 2015)

Panter said:


> Don't know if I'm being overly cautious, but it almost looks as if my jockey wheel is showing the first signs of wear...



almost?
The filth


----------



## Panter (24 Apr 2015)

ianrauk said:


> almost?
> The filth



Funny you should say that, I was aware that you might spot the post so did actually give it a good clean before taking the picture...


----------



## Origamist (24 Apr 2015)

Glorious sunshine up here! Was 6C when I left and in double figures when I got to Sale. A tailwind meant for a nippy commute as did a nice 1.5 mile tow behind a tractor coming out of Knutsford (I changed route to follow it!).

Then spotted 400bhp at Tatton (it was actually the other way around as usual!) extending his commute - a lovely day for a ride.

Might add a few miles this evening if the weather holds.


----------



## clf (24 Apr 2015)

No commute for me today, day off.
Did chuck the weeride on the bike and took my son to playgroup though, couldn't find his helmet so he went in his sister's pink one


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (24 Apr 2015)

Left for work at 2000hrs, warm evening so decided the best thing to do was try and get a PB. While carrying 5kg of kit. Before a night shift. Arrived half dead and missed the PB by 1min 30 seconds. Long night followed.


----------



## LoftusRoadie (24 Apr 2015)

Almost ran over a cat this morning on the towpath as it ran from the bushes on one side to one of the houseboats on the other. Must have only been a couple of inches away from my front wheel (luckily I remembered that the bike I was riding was bought in Taiwan so I used my right hand lever to brake!)
Then whilst riding somewhere close to Stepney Green station on the Mile End Road a whole group of people decided to cross the road whilst the lights were green (and not even changing to amber). So I shouted out very loudly "Morning!" (What do you shout at pedestrians? - some of you use 4 letter words I'm sure!) and most people ran across very sharply, but a mum with her youngish daughter on scooter and a schoolkid by herself ran into each other crossing the road and I really wasn't very far at all from hitting her.
Apart from that, it was quite uneventful!
But I really can't gauge how fast (or slow in my case) I am cycling - my legs felt like jelly this morning and I didn't feel like I was going very fast and yet I was only a minute off my pb.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (24 Apr 2015)

Knocked in another 90 mile day today to round off a great 400 mile week. Worked out I spent 23hrs 18 minutes on the bike since Monday, a whole day almost, awesome!

EDIT: Shame I can't count, I worked it out wrong, I only spent 19.5 hours on the bike, not nearly as impressive. I'd love to hit 24 hours in the 5 day commuting week, might give that a go


----------



## Berk on a Bike (24 Apr 2015)

This week has been a near perfect introduction to early morning commutes. Out of the house every day around 4.50am heading towards the sunrise, then leaving work at 1.30pm for a sunny return journey. Loved it.

This morning at 5.30-ish, down the rather unlovely Water Lane in Leeds, a previously anonymous building was thronging with kids piling out into the street and into waiting taxis, leaving behind them a thumping bassline from a very discreet club. At 5-bloody-30?! In my day, 2am was late...


----------



## Exile (24 Apr 2015)

Another glorious morning commute. Skies were blue when I set off, and the mist was just starting to gather at I rolled in to work. A lot of other riders out there today, saw what could only be described as a peleton heading along the A56 towards the city centre as I went the opposite direction. Feared I might catch the rain on the way home, especially when it went really murky at around half-three, but it cleared up again by five, and I rode home in hazy sunshine.

Still in 'civvies', and finding out some interesting quirks of riding dressed as a person on a bike rather than a cyclist. I've noticed I get more excellent passes than when I'm in lycra, but I have had more cars pull out of side roads when I'd rather they didn't. My non-scientific, gut-feeling-based assessment is that cars passing may fear I might wobble and collide with their nice shiny car so give me space, whilst cars at junctions see a bloke in shorts and t-shirt riding a bike and figure he'll be trundling along at little more than walking pace, which isn't actually the case because OH LOOK, the cyclist is near my rear quarter now. Whoops.

At least a couple of them apologised, rather than just flooring it and hoping they get through the next set of lights and I don't.


----------



## Hacienda71 (24 Apr 2015)

Two Friday numpty close passes. One close enough to seriously scare me. Caught him half a mile down the road. Expressed my displeasure but he seemed to be unable to look at me. Not even a sorry, twat.  Spoilt an otherwise pleasant return leg.


----------



## 3narf (25 Apr 2015)

I decided to use a cycle path for the last mile of my ride out of Windsor on the A308. 

It was really nice! I could have been doing that for the past 3 years, instead of risking my life. The last 10% of my ride is now perfectly safe.

Also- I got a lovely smile off a pretty girl cyclist in bright red lipstick. She wasn't stranded with a puncture, unfortunately, but she'd have probably had shraeder valves anyway.


----------



## Simontm (27 Apr 2015)

Bit chilly, but lovely sunshine and surprisingly (for me) fast legs after the extended rides this weekend. 

Quite quiet on the roads, more than made up for by the numpties (3) on the road - two had a go at pinch points and one absolutely exquisite punishment pass by a BMW. Seriously spot on idiocy .

Still wouldn't change my commute for anything!


----------



## Sittingduck (27 Apr 2015)

Haven't been on the bike since Thursday, so was half expecting fresh legs but it felt really sluggish this morning. 
Couldn't tell which direction the wind was coming from which is always a tell-tale sign of a poor performance.


----------



## Panter (27 Apr 2015)

Pleasant run in on the new commuter


----------



## HarryTheDog (27 Apr 2015)

I'll have to savour this weeks commuting, ordered off the bike as from this coming friday by Doctor and Physio for a min of 3 weeks as I will get a cortisone injection in my elbow ( tennis elbow) and my wrist and back need to repair even more after my attack and injures from january. So took it steady this morning concentrating on riding relaxed, Quite chilly but seems it did not deter a few new newbies to my commute route.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (27 Apr 2015)

Can someone call in a specialist to sort the Country's heating system out, a part is clearly on its way out and needs replacing. 
Back to longs today as it felt really cold out the door this morning, then halfway in I was thinking shorts would of been fine, even though the Garmin was reading a couple of degrees below. Looks like it maybe a wet ride back tonight.


----------



## J1888 (27 Apr 2015)

Cracking morning out - lovely bright sun, bit nippy and not a crazy head wind; shorts, windstopper, fingerless gloves all fine.

Numpty count = 1. Lady on a bike who just pulled out straight in front of me; had a feeling she was going to do it, so stopped with a couple of yards to spare. She mumbled 'sorry' and looked a bit nonplussed...


----------



## Origamist (27 Apr 2015)

Lovely sunshine this morning. 1-2C and a light tailwind. Might extend the commute tonight if I can dodge the showers...

Finally getting the new 105 kit on the Genesis next week. Looking forward to a marginally smoother transmission.

Just learnt that Strava has a "flyby" function - this is quite interesting, if you're a sticky beak...!


----------



## summerdays (27 Apr 2015)

Nippy out (frosty in one place!), but I went with the 3/4 lengths ..... I was a bit disappointed to find the pothole that I reported last week hadn't even been looked at, so I rang half way through the morning to report it and state that it had increased in size over the weekend where the road was subsiding in the middle of a busy junction (pothole went from 6 inches to 12 inches wide over the weekend and several inches deep). This time they went and looked and had repaired it by the time I cycled through 4 hours later!


----------



## Turdus philomelos (27 Apr 2015)

This afternoons commute home consisted of













(couldn't find smiley for hail)




Oh, and I was burned up by a young rabbit.


----------



## LoftusRoadie (27 Apr 2015)

Not quite sure how but I managed a pb of 1 hour 23 mins on Friday on the way home (4 mins faster than I had previously managed on the way home). Changed the back tyre over the weekend from a knobbly one to a smoother non puncture one and beat my pb on the way in by 2 mins (very happy with that as I was dead dog tired so wasn't expecting too much.)
Bit chilly on the way in but still only wore short sleeve jersey - quite enjoy this weather as there are fewer people on the towpath (but still a lot on the roads once I finally reach London).


----------



## summerdays (27 Apr 2015)

I forgot that as I sat at a set of lights waiting for them to go green, the woman opposite went, not a late amber or early red, she just went across through the cars looking at them seeming to wonder why the were beeping. I did see her look at my set of lights as she passed but by them it had just turned green, so she probably is still wondering why there was beeping and lots of cars in her way!


----------



## Smithbat (27 Apr 2015)

Well that is it, I am officially a cyclist.

Living where I do, we are a designated cycle town which means I can go from my house to work almost completely on cyclepaths. Today on my way home, I rounded a corner and a big shiny black 4x4 was parked right across the cycle path. I moved out into the road only for him to pull out directly in front of me and I nearly went in the side of him. Luckily I am not a fast rider so I could stop in time with a bit of a girly squeal. I fixed him with my best disapproving Guide Leader look and lo and behold I got my first 'Sorry love, I didn't see you'

What was funny was that I could see he was about to give a mouthful until he realised I was a woman.


----------



## Simontm (27 Apr 2015)

Decided to go back via the Downs so Coulsdon, Chipstead, Epsom, Home. Added 7 miles for an extra 15 minutes which pleased me. 

What didn't please me was that my handlebars came undone for no apparent reason. Anyway wasn't too loose and I was going through a gate at the time so pointed them the right way and carried on! I swear the lads above me at Cycling Weekly are experimenting on my bike 

Anyway no dramas, lovely ride with lovely sun up on the Downs, headed home, tightened up the bars and also fiddled with the saddle to see what improvement that will make! 

Numpty count: 0


----------



## Hacienda71 (27 Apr 2015)

It was cold and showery tonight so I stuck an extra ten miles on the commute.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (27 Apr 2015)

Trying something new tomorrow, going along the canal tow path on the mountain bike (now shod in schwalbe city jets). Never tried this before but a change is as good as a rest apparently. Or it will be a horrible drawn out ordeal that will have me throwing the MTB in the bin and begging for forgiveness from the racer(sorry road bike, it's my age)


----------



## Origamist (27 Apr 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> It was cold and showery tonight so I stuck an extra ten miles on the commute.



Good work. 

I got caught in a light hail shower near Ollerton and the Garmin was reading a measely 5C. The wind had also picked up and I was battling it for most of the way home. Only managed an extra couple of miles tonight as was struggling when I got to Middlewich and decided to reject a longer route home.


----------



## 400bhp (27 Apr 2015)

stopped off at this place on the way home and got persuaded to do a 60 min spin.

www.probike.co.uk



I was rather slow for the rest of the way home


----------



## Hacienda71 (27 Apr 2015)

400bhp said:


> stopped off at this place on the way home and got persuaded to do a 60 min spin.
> 
> www.probike.co.uk
> 
> ...


Is that the new place in Ashley?


----------



## 400bhp (27 Apr 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> Is that the new place in Ashley?



Yeah. Think I might sign up for their structured training.


----------



## Simontm (28 Apr 2015)

No real dramas on the way in but there were some people on my route - who are you? why are you here? 

Apologies not used to it 

Anyway, one will have to die as he was a chirpy whistler, sorry no excuses, death, that is all 

Numpty count: 2 - both cyclists. The first was a magnificent piece of MGIF-ery by a Bianchi who had to get past me at a red light by ducking into the bus stop and then coming up in front of me blocking me. He was very slow in reclipping and then was slow accelerating much to my chagrin as I fancied a free tow . Being quicker at that point, I had to overtake - of course about three seconds later he bombed passed me to I guess it counts to his SCR 

Second was a MTB. Both of us crossed the Roman way at the lights, I was heading up the dual carriageway when the MTB decided he was going to bunny hop over onto the path, coming across me. So I steered to go round the back of him and he slammed his anchors on, resulting in me having to make a very sharp adjustment not to hit him


----------



## Panter (28 Apr 2015)

Tough one this morning, maybe it's the slightly different riding position?


----------



## HarryTheDog (28 Apr 2015)

Chilly but enjoyable ride in, only numptey was another cyclist coming the opposite way to me on a cyclepath, he was furiously ringing his bell telling me to get over. Numptey because it was him on the wrong side of the cyclepath, I indicated to him via hand signals and expletives to get on the other (left) side of the path. He got the message and moved but obviously still thought he was in the right as when I looked back he was back on the right side instead of the left. I think he may have been the same idiot who shouted at me to turn my lights off in the daytime a while ago.
I was quite impressed to see a group of 6 cyclists pull up behind me at the lights in Barking and none jumped the lights. I have not seen that many in one place on my commute for nearly a year.


----------



## Smithbat (28 Apr 2015)

HarryTheDog said:


> Chilly but enjoyable ride in, only numptey was another cyclist coming the opposite way to me on a cyclepath, he was furiously ringing his bell telling me to get over. Numptey because it was him on the wrong side of the cyclepath, I indicated to him via hand signals and expletives to get on the other (left) side of the path. He got the message and moved but obviously still thought he was in the right as when I looked back he was back on the right side instead of the left. I think he may have been the same idiot who shouted at me to turn my lights off in the daytime a while ago.
> I was quite impressed to see a group of 6 cyclists pull up behind me at the lights in Barking and none jumped the lights. I have not seen that many in one place on my commute for nearly a year.



Cam I just check the etiquette regarding cycle paths, do you treat them like roads and ride on the left?


----------



## Panter (28 Apr 2015)

Smithbat said:


> Cam I just check the etiquette regarding cycle paths, do you treat them like roads and ride on the left?



I do, personally, but it seems to be only me that does on my journeys!


----------



## Sittingduck (28 Apr 2015)

Another reason why you're better off on the road, imho. If you must use them then yes, ride on the left side of the lane.


----------



## HarryTheDog (28 Apr 2015)

On my commute most of the cyclepaths are actually marked as 2 lanes with little pictures to tell you that you should be on the left, some bits are shared with no markings but me and the other 99% of cyclists always cycle on the left. sometimes I think some cyclists cycle on the right because it was somethng they were taught to do as pedestrians or joggers. I met the plonker this morning on the narrow part of a unmarked cycleway as it goes parrallel with a bridge.
I use the cycleway by the A13, I have in the past tried cycling down the A13 but I find it makes you instantly unpopular with a lot of mortorists


----------



## MisterStan (28 Apr 2015)

HarryTheDog said:


> I use the cycleway by the A13, I have in the past tried cycling down the A13* but I find it makes you instantly unpopular with a lot of mortorists*



You need to grow thicker skin and work on your laissez faire attitude. Remember we have the right to use the road, drivers need to get permission.


----------



## apb (28 Apr 2015)

Just about to head off from work yesterday and notice my back tyre was a little flat. i thought "must be a slow leak", so i get off and loosen the value. It just starts hissing and then the value pops out. eek WTF is up with that.

So i replace the tube and head home. as i'm heading home i can feel the back tyre is deflated (bugger, it was an already patched tube). it's slightly raining and i don't want to patch this tube in the rain, so i call my wife and say "i'm gonna be late as i'm walking" (it's a least 3 1/2 miles home). I use a very well used cycle way and a random stops and gives me a spare tube (lots of people offer help after this). I offer him a fiver but he refuses. i change this tube and head home.

cycle karma i owe you one buddy.


----------



## Origamist (28 Apr 2015)

Got caught in a "headwind hail storm" at Ashley - face stinging and could not really see (sometimes I wish I had hair!). Not much fun - but it had passed in a couple of minutes.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Apr 2015)

Another cold ride into work this morning, brilliant blue sky, freezing cold wind and cars iced up again, roll on spring, I'm getting fed up of winter.


----------



## fossyant (28 Apr 2015)

Cold and windy. Huge chunk of glass defeated my rear Durano Plus so had to stop just 2 miles from work. Lots of folk asked if I had everything. 

Refitted fixed gear chain and it sounded like a grinder. Chain and sprocket need replacing. I run evens on the sprockets so the chain always sits in the same place. As ive not had a need to remove the wheel the chain has been sitting In the same teeth for some months. Ive moved the chain along one tooth and its quiet.

New chain, sprocket and chain ring ordered.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (28 Apr 2015)

Lovely ride in this morning, extended to do a 36 miler. Headwind from 10 miles in for a further 22 miles was certainly telling on the legs, a gear or two up from where is normally sit to overcome it. There's nothing you can really do in a constant headwind, just head down and spin through it!


----------



## summerdays (28 Apr 2015)

Smithbat said:


> Cam I just check the etiquette regarding cycle paths, do you treat them like roads and ride on the left?


Most cyclists on most paths keep to the left hand side of the direction they are traveling in, as you would on the road. However many paths are marked up showing a cycle lane side and a pedestrian side. Some cyclists will only cycle on the cycle path side of the cycle lane, which means they may meet cyclists coming towards them on that side. I have one stretch for 1 mile where the cyclists do keep to the side marked and the pedestrians mostly keep to the side marked pedestrian, and that is the only section I cycle on the right hand side (well more towards the middle when travelling on what seems like the right hand side). I think it's due to a lot of the pedestrians coming out of a train station and going into the MOD in a block meaning that it would be chaos if there where cyclists trying to ride on both sides of the path.


----------



## potsy (28 Apr 2015)

fossyant said:


> Cold and windy. Huge chunk of glass defeated my rear Durano Plus so had to stop just 2 miles from work. Lots of folk asked if I had everything.
> 
> Refitted fixed gear chain and it sounded like a grinder. Chain and sprocket need replacing. I run evens on the sprockets so the chain always sits in the same place. As ive not had a need to remove the wheel the chain has been sitting In the same teeth for some months. Ive moved the chain along one tooth and its quiet.
> 
> New chain, sprocket and chain ring ordered.


Now you've finally defeated the D+ you know what you have to try next don't you?... 

Actually I've just put a D+ on the rear of the single-speed, I now have mismatched tyres and widths front and rear, this could affect my ocd quite badly


----------



## fossyant (28 Apr 2015)

potsy said:


> Now you've finally defeated the D+ you know what you have to try next don't you?...
> 
> Actually I've just put a D+ on the rear of the single-speed, I now have mismatched tyres and widths front and rear, this could affect my ocd quite badly


That would mess my OCD up


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (28 Apr 2015)

Rode the MTB on slicks along the canal today. Pluses, no traffic, no people and beautiful scenery to begin with. Negatives, MTB appears to weigh the same as a Churchill tank, it's longer, and towards the end the canal heads through some galloping s**t holes. 
Tomorrow at 0500hrs it's back on the racer, going to have another bash at the canal on lates.


----------



## HarryTheDog (28 Apr 2015)

There are occassions when not using a cyclepath is approriate and some where it is, but we could debate that for days,I arrive home/work a lot calmer for not duelling with people on the A13.( were talikng the A13 out of town not Canning town to inner london)
Anyway this evenings ride home was brilliant fun. A mile in after Canning Town Station a very tall, athletic guy, late 20's early 30s went passed me on a unmarked black road bike, deep section wheels in all black kit with a massive beard. I immediately thought, you have got to let him go, no way can you stay with him. However he had all the advantages on me bar one. He seemed to be carrying all his wordly possesions in a massive rucksack. I shadowed him from 20 -30ft back. He was sprinting out of corners and after negotiating obstacles.
However on the open sections his pack's non aero profile was slowing him down. We had a great tailwind and we were wafting along in the mid 20's sweeping up everyone in our path.

We carried on like this for 9 miles, he would get away at junctions, I would close him down on the open sections and up hills. Finally I thought this has gone on long enough I have to find out how far this guy is going. Then he had to slow for a junction so I made a push and came up beside him. I wondered if he was going to be really pissed of with me for chasing him but no he was delighted with me inspiring him to push on. Turned out he only had a mile to go ( I had a futher 13) .
So now I knew he only had a mile to shake me off, He seemed to really go for it through Dagenham, he would not let me lead and once when I went past he immediately put a sprint on. every light was at green so no respite, but no way was I dropping off after lasting this long. We said our goodbyes as he turned off. I then realised I had kicked the arse out of it and had a headache coming on as I had drunk nothing. I slowed and drank and slowly headache subsided. Rest of the journey done at a slower rate but still grinning like a cheshire cat.


----------



## BigAl68 (29 Apr 2015)

When badgers attack. I haven't had a run in with the Bitton badgers for over a year but this morning I was almost knocked off by one. This wasn't the big old grumpy one that would face off with me then charge at me last spring. 

I was crossing the railway tracks at Avon valley railway when a young badger came out of the undergrowth like a steam train and ran straight into my right side hitting the crank and my foot, I went sideways into the fence and somehow managed to stay upright and unclip a foot whilst the badger went tearing across the car park and into the hedgerow. I have a bit of a sore shoulder but otherwise seem OK, I can't comment on the badgers health as he/she didn't hang around. I love seeing wildlife but I would rather it was at least at arms or legs length.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (29 Apr 2015)

Riding home last night, on the outskirts of Leeds, someone threw an apple at me. I guess they were making the assumption that because I was on a bicycle I couldn't afford my own fruit. They missed, by the way.


----------



## MisterStan (29 Apr 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Riding home last night, on the outskirts of Leeds, someone threw an apple at me. I guess they were making the assumption that because I was on a bicycle I couldn't afford my own fruit. They missed, by the way.


You should have asked them to put it in a musette next time - easier to collect!


----------



## MisterStan (29 Apr 2015)

Quite windy this morning, pretty much got the layers/clothing bang on which was nice.


----------



## summerdays (29 Apr 2015)

Ok I've turned into a woss! I hated the rain this morning, got the layers wrong (I was cold yesterday so didn't want to underlayer but it wasn't as windy), and the rain stung my face (why couldn't it have come and gone in the night!!!).

The last time I was on my bike the saddle tipped half way along the way home so I got Mr Summerdays to tighten it when I got home (I can't do it up tight enough to stop it moving). Today 1 mile into the commute it tipped again.... I stopped to see if I could half way fix it and so did a very kind gentleman who offered to do it for me if I had the tools. So thank you nice man near the Willy Wicket, it was good of you to stop especially as that was where it was raining very heavily.

Now I'm wet, boots, gloves, socks .... you name it WET! Even the insides of the not so waterproof trousers!!!


----------



## Panter (29 Apr 2015)

I was going to have a whinge about the wind and cold this morning... 
But after reading the tales of torrential rain. mechanical failures and wild animal attacks I think I'll just be grateful that mine was uneventful


----------



## ianrauk (29 Apr 2015)

Panter said:


> I was going to have a whinge about the wind and cold this morning...
> But after reading the tales of torrential rain. mechanical failures and wild animal attacks I think I'll just be grateful that mine was uneventful



Indeed. I was expecting a deluge this morning. But even though I am feeling a bit crap after catching jnr's cold, the ride in was quite pleasant.


----------



## HarryTheDog (29 Apr 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> When badgers attack. I haven't had a run in with the Bitton badgers for over a year but this morning I was almost knocked off by one. This wasn't the big old grumpy one that would face off with me then charge at me last spring.
> 
> I was crossing the railway tracks at Avon valley railway when a young badger came out of the undergrowth like a steam train and ran straight into my right side hitting the crank and my foot, I went sideways into the fence and somehow managed to stay upright and unclip a foot whilst the badger went tearing across the car park and into the hedgerow. I have a bit of a sore shoulder but otherwise seem OK, I can't comment on the badgers health as he/she didn't hang around. I love seeing wildlife but I would rather it was at least at arms or legs length.


 I have never had a incident with a badger, only Deers but the first night I turned up to join my road club on a wednesday night, I was met by the membership secetary dripping in blood and covered in scrapes, they had been doing a chain gang and a badger had run out in front of them only took him out though. I hope your shoulder gets better. No commute for me today, physio apointment this afternoon.


----------



## robjh (29 Apr 2015)

The hailstones were the worst part this morning, but thankfully they didn't last long, and the rest of it was just cold rain that started a short way into my commute and got heavier the further I went. I had even left early to try and avoid it but it caught me up. I noticed my braking power had dropped quite a bit in the wet, and once I was onto busier roads I started taking junctions a bit slower and braking earlier so that it ended up a good 1mph slower than usual over the whole route.
Now sitting in the office in wet socks and watching the first blue skies reappearing over Coventry.


----------



## BigAl68 (29 Apr 2015)

HarryTheDog said:


> I have never had a incident with a badger, only Deers but the first night I turned up to join my road club on a wednesday night, I was met by the membership secetary dripping in blood and covered in scrapes, they had been doing a chain gang and a badger had run out in front of them only took him out though. I hope your shoulder gets better. No commute for me today, physio apointment this afternoon.



I see badgers maybe twice a month but this one I obviously spooked and he made to get away through me. Thankfully the pedal was down so he bounced off me rather than trying to get under me.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (29 Apr 2015)

My commute plans were thwarted by a chronic case of D&V. Not feelingotoo good at the moment but on the plus side I'm lighter! Loving the badger stories.


----------



## fossyant (29 Apr 2015)

Missed the rain this morning but the bike is filthy


----------



## potsy (29 Apr 2015)

fossyant said:


> Missed the rain this morning but the bike is filthy


Was pouring down at 6am when I set off, the car is now filthy


----------



## Stephen C (29 Apr 2015)

I was expecting wind and rain this morning, but was greeted with a bit of sun and a tailwind! Really nice commute in, got into the office and seeing the heavens open, I thought how lucky I was to miss it and have dry kit for the commute home. 

At this point, the fire alarm went off and off we all went to stand in the pouring rain for 10 minutes, goodbye dry kit....


----------



## LoftusRoadie (29 Apr 2015)

Bloody headwind! A real struggle down the River Lea this morning but equally felt happy that I managed to do it. Started to rain about 15 mins before I got to work but I was too lazy to put on a rain jacket - however the clothes are dry now anyway.
Hopefully the rain will gave stopped by the time I leave for home at 6pm.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Apr 2015)

I got a good drenching this morning. Trainers and jacket were both still wet when I put them back on for the ride home. Luckily for me, but not them, all the badgers I saw this morning were brown bread.


----------



## MisterStan (30 Apr 2015)

Lovely and sunny, cool but not too cold, loads of scalps and a quick chat with @kevin_cambs_uk before he sent me on my way!


----------



## Simontm (30 Apr 2015)

Daughter was off sick yesterday so missed the rain! 
Today, no dramas, quite fast, sunny ride in. A lot more lesser spotteds out now. Quite fun looking at the fear in their eyes as you head towards them on a bike path at double figures speed - guess I was the same nearly a year ago 
Numpty count: 1. As I turned into our car park road, a bloody pigeon strutted out in front of me and caused me to swerve around it. Fortunately, the oncoming car stopped and the driver gave me a grin.
Bloody pedestrians, just stepping out without a care, not looking and expecting you to cater for their actions


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (30 Apr 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Lovely and sunny, cool but not too cold, loads of scalps and a quick chat with @kevin_cambs_uk before he sent me on my way!


 My legs just weren't up to it!

In fact they have been tired all week!


----------



## summerdays (30 Apr 2015)

There was a headwind this morning and I think I'm getting a cold ... seem to be coughing and a bit hoarse without actually feeling ill in general, but today I felt as if I was dragging a car behind me. At one point when I was going particularly slow up hill (even for me), I did have someone sitting on my back wheel even as I dropped down from about 10 to 6 mph, only then did he see fit to overtake!!!


----------



## ianrauk (30 Apr 2015)

Not been feeling great all week. Have picked up a bug somewhere which is sapping my energy at the moment. So for today's commute I stuck to the backs streets and parks pootling along just admiring the scenery in the lovely blue sunshine. The River Thames looks glorious today.


----------



## fimm (30 Apr 2015)

Nice bit of SCR (something I don't do very much) with a chap who then pissed me off by passing me on my left - obviously I knew he was behind me, but I didn't expect him to do what he did.
Was I wrong to yell at him?


----------



## ianrauk (30 Apr 2015)

fimm said:


> Nice bit of SCR (something I don't do very much) with a chap who then pissed me off by passing me on my left - obviously I knew he was behind me, but I didn't expect him to do what he did.
> Was I wrong to yell at him?




No.


----------



## HarryTheDog (30 Apr 2015)

fimm said:


> Nice bit of SCR (something I don't do very much) with a chap who then pissed me off by passing me on my left - obviously I knew he was behind me, but I didn't expect him to do what he did.
> Was I wrong to yell at him?


All depends on the circumstance, if quiet road and lots of room to overtake on the right then yes needs a good shouting at, but if you were riding 10 ft from the kerb giving no possibilty of a safe overtake on the right he could be justified maybe.

Bright crisp morning, all was well with the world until I was going through Hornchurch when a very old guy ( 70 ish) in a red Toyota Aygo seemed to object to me keeping up with him in traffic and started the silly trick of hitting the brakes hard for no reason. I was far enough off his tail to avoid him and brake and half overtake, he did it 3 times the silly sod. I just gave him the disappointed shake of the head routine there was absolutely no reason for him to do it.
Coming out of Barking I started to catch a guy with a light blue top on a white road bike. He had a really quick cadence, I matched it just to see what it was, turned out to be 95-100, too much like hard work for me at that medium moving speed so dropped backed to my 85 ish. He seemed to then slow and fiddle with something so I went past. Then he started to shadow me. We ended up chatting at the next lights. He came from Dagenham right near where I was attacked in January. He may be a member or lurker on this forum as he had read about it. He seemed a nice bloke. We stayed together chatting till near Canning town, then we took different routes through the junctions ( me on the road, him on cyclepath)


----------



## Panter (30 Apr 2015)

I know I'm (very) late to the party on this one, but I've only very recently discovered the delights of Strava.
So, first attack yesterday on a segment called "Yellow brick road" which resulted in a PB, and a ranking of 41 out of 259 which for a fat, unfit bloke on an entry level bike, I'm pretty chuffed with 
I think this could really give a boost to my riding, giving me a bit of motivation to work hard for short sections to get my fitness up.
Anyway, really felt the results of yesterdays effort on the way in this morning so really looking forward to a couple of days off!


----------



## Origamist (30 Apr 2015)

One of those mornings: forgot my water bottle. Got caught by three heavy showers at Middlewich, Knutsford and Stretford. Some dipshit close passes and a driver (privacy glass) thankfully aborts a right turn in front of me when I'm doing 26mph coming through Hale.

I'm expecting a far nicer commute home!


----------



## fossyant (30 Apr 2015)

Wet. Got caught at the lights on Devil's Hill. Just got the fixed rolling on green light when a guy on a road bike shoots past. He's spinning a gear so its literally seconds later when I overhaul him once the fixed gets rolling. He only catches me about a mile later on the flat as I run out of gear.


----------



## LoftusRoadie (30 Apr 2015)

When I first started commuting the 90 odd mins each way I told myself that I would be allowed 1 guilt-free train ride home each week if I needed to. It's my 5th week of commuting and tonight will be the 2nd time I've taken the train back. Forgive me please (especially Mickey Blue Eyes whose commutes are just amazing) but a lack of sleep has done for me and quite frankly I can't be ar5ed to fight it.
Having said that, considering how tired I was this morning it was a decent ride in. Decided just to accept that it was a good result just to get to work without worrying about the time.


----------



## MisterStan (30 Apr 2015)

LoftusRoadie said:


> When I first started commuting the 90 odd mins each way I told myself that I would be allowed 1 guilt-free train ride home each week if I needed to. It's my 5th week of commuting and tonight will be the 2nd time I've taken the train back. Forgive me please (especially Mickey Blue Eyes whose commutes are just amazing) but a lack of sleep has done for me and quite frankly I can't be ar5ed to fight it.
> Having said that, considering how tired I was this morning it was a decent ride in. Decided just to accept that it was a good result just to get to work without worrying about the time.


There's no harm in a rest. Keep up the good work!


----------



## ianrauk (30 Apr 2015)

Agree with @MisterStan , give it a rest if your body is telling you so.
It took me a good long while to work up to the full commuting distance.


----------



## Origamist (30 Apr 2015)

LoftusRoadie said:


> When I first started commuting the 90 odd mins each way I told myself that I would be allowed 1 guilt-free train ride home each week if I needed to. It's my 5th week of commuting and tonight will be the 2nd time I've taken the train back. Forgive me please (especially Mickey Blue Eyes whose commutes are just amazing) but a lack of sleep has done for me and quite frankly I can't be ar5ed to fight it.
> Having said that, considering how tired I was this morning it was a decent ride in. Decided just to accept that it was a good result just to get to work without worrying about the time.


 
I'd take as many train journeys as you need. 3 hours commuting a day is a hefty amount and whilst using the exploits of others for motivation is good, you need to look after yourself.

I always have a rest day - more for my mental, than physical health!


----------



## LoftusRoadie (30 Apr 2015)

Thanks all for your support! If I sleep well the I can manage the 3 hours commute per day reasonably ok but when my sleep dips below 6 hours it's a real struggle. And I know how tired I was last night at home, so I'd like to be a little fresher when I arrive - not just for my health but also for the family!


----------



## Rustybucket (30 Apr 2015)

I only manage my commute about 2 days a week - so to nearly do a full week at 3 hours per day, is very good going!
Well done - Dont over do it thou - otherwise you will start to fall apart! (well i have anyway)


----------



## summerdays (30 Apr 2015)

I have been feeling under the weather today so taking it easy, and my rational bit of my brain managed to convince the rest of my brain that rather than filtering along a huge line of traffic (normally free flowing there), that it would be more prudent to wait in line. 

Well it was wrong!

I cycled at car slow moving pace behind the number plate of the car in front, mostly having to slow my normal pace. Then I heard someone very irritated holding down their horn more than once and wondered who had irritated them! Then as we approached a set of lights Mr Angry pulled along side (road very wide at this point) and started ranting at me for holding him up and I shouldn't be in the middle of the road! I couldn't think of any good replies and he just shouted at me for what ever I said before speeding off .... well 6 ft ahead to the back of the line for the lights!

So of course best option .... Just sail past the right side to the front of the queue (luckily some cars in between), meanwhile sensible brain was suggesting maybe a detour would be worth it. But it gets narrow immediately after so I was able to keep cars between him and me, and finally see the hold up was a bus and a dustbin lorry in the really narrow section. So I got off walked up the road till I passed them and never saw him again! I assume by that stage Mr Angry was probably close to having a heart attack! In fact the cars must have been held up a long time as none passed me in the next half mile till I needed to turn off!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (30 Apr 2015)

The ride in this lunchtime felt awesome for some reason. I'm putting this down to the day off from bike commuting I gave myself yesterday. Can one day off revitalise to such a degree?


----------



## Simontm (30 Apr 2015)

Did the extended route home. Absolutely nothing to report apart from a nice thank you from a van man! 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Apr 2015)

A ride dedicated to Steve Abraham tonight. I left work late and had planned to do 19 miles but knew if I did my normal route I would be late home so decided to cut it short.

However, when I got into Abbey Park it was virtually empty so decided to do a few laps around the small loop (0.45 miles) in the park and then head roughly straight home. After doing a couple of laps I saw my average speed was much higher than normal, so decided to honour Mr Abraham and ended doing 30 laps, at 17 miles I headed straight home and finished on just over 21 miles. Even more kudos to Steve for doing the miles he has around MK bowl, doing loops may improve my average speed but boy are they boring.


----------



## HarryTheDog (30 Apr 2015)

Last commute for probably 3 weeks, cortisone injection tomorrow for tennis elbow then physio etc to sort it out and rest my still knackered back and wrist. It was fitting that it was a tailwind and no numpteys at all. So me and the turbo will have to strike up our friendship yet again. I am weird though I actually enjoy sufferfest videos.


----------



## Origamist (30 Apr 2015)

The wind had turned around and I had a nice tailwind for the journey back. Dry too. Decided to add a couple of miles onto the commute as well.

Tmrw looks chilly to start...


----------



## MisterStan (30 Apr 2015)

Origamist said:


> The wind had turned around and I had a nice tailwind for the journey back. Dry too. Decided to add a couple of miles onto the commute as well.
> 
> Tmrw looks chilly to start...


The wind had turned for me too; both ways with a headwind!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (30 Apr 2015)

Aprils stats are in. My longest and quickest month I've ever ridden since starting in 2011 @ 1425 miles in 70 hours 25 minutes. 

Second wet morning in a row this morning meant the guarded hack came out and jeez it felt heavy. I was planning on riding out with a local group tonight but it never materialised, so have planned a few extra miles in the morning to compensate. So, the month's counter gets set to zero and we all go again for May
 nnneeeeooooooooowwwwwwwwww........


----------



## Rustybucket (1 May 2015)

Head wind cycling In today - hard work
Hopefully Tail wind cycling home!


----------



## potsy (1 May 2015)

Origamist said:


> Tmrw looks chilly to start...


And it was 

Did my first single-speed commute this morning, was a lot easier than expected, the only hill I was a bit worried about I managed to climb without even leaving the saddle so am now happy 

Bit downhill on the way home so there might be some freewheeling going on


----------



## Origamist (1 May 2015)

potsy said:


> And it was
> 
> Did my first single-speed commute this morning, was a lot easier than expected, the only hill I was a bit worried about I managed to climb without even leaving the saddle so am now happy
> Bit downhill on the way home so there might be some freewheeling going on


 
Good to hear you're back on the (new) bike, Potsy! I was worried you were going to get a Segway for the commute...

Cool but not as cold as I thought this morning. In fact, it was glorious - sun shining all the way in. Bit of a cross/headwind, but not too strong. Legs didn't feel too heavy, so might add a couple of miles on tonight.

Then the issue is what's for tea: fish and chips, Chinese take-away or an Indian take away! Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 May 2015)

Origamist said:


> The wind had turned around and I had a nice tailwind for the journey back. Dry too. Decided to add a couple of miles onto the commute as well.
> 
> Tmrw looks chilly to start...



Was cold in Leicester, but wasn't as windy as they said (useless BBC) and was sunny so I kicked May off with a 50 miler to work. I reckon I could have got away with no lights from the off this morning, give it a few more weeks and I definitely won't need them.


----------



## MisterStan (1 May 2015)

Despite the headwind last night, I chucked in an extra 6 miles including the nearest thing we have to hills in the Fens. 

This morning was pleasant enough, cooler than yesterday but got the layers just about right again. Caught a guy on the Busway at Longstanton, we took it in turns into Cambridge, where I left him as I took to the road and he stayed on a cycle path. I became aware of him again about half a mile later as he sat on my wheel, I dropped him off at McDonalds and carried on to work. Nice steel framed bike with modern components on it.


----------



## benb (1 May 2015)

I was cycling home, with my 2½ year old daughter in her seat, asleep.
She dropped her beloved teddy bear.
The passenger of an overtaking vehicle wound the window down to tell me. I stopped to turn around. 
Then a following vehicle slowed so the passenger could tell me that the cyclist behind had picked it up.

So if that cyclist is a member here - thanks!

Faith in human nature restored.


----------



## MisterStan (1 May 2015)

benb said:


> I was cycling home, with my 2½ year old daughter in her seat, asleep.
> She dropped her beloved teddy bear.
> The passenger of an overtaking vehicle wound the window down to tell me. I stopped to turn around.
> Then a following vehicle slowed so the passenger could tell me that the cyclist behind had picked it up.
> ...


There's a lesson to be learnt here about looking after your belongings and your daughter will not learn that lesson, due to 'the kindness of strangers'


----------



## benb (1 May 2015)

MisterStan said:


> There's a lesson to be learnt here about looking after your belongings and your daughter will not learn that lesson, due to 'the kindness of strangers'



She only dropped it because she fell asleep!


----------



## summerdays (1 May 2015)

No the lesson is .... Don't forget to strap in teddy too!!

It was very kind of the strangers And I hope a little good fortune comes their way!


----------



## w00hoo_kent (1 May 2015)

Seemed to be too many close passes riding in today. I'm wondering if I was over sensitive as the chest discomfort has been particularly bad over the last few days (occasionally it even rated as 'pain' but only just) including getting ready to get out this morning and made me think about mortality more. But most likely I just caught a bad case of nobbers on the road.


----------



## LoftusRoadie (1 May 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> The ride in this lunchtime felt awesome for some reason. I'm putting this down to the day off from bike commuting I gave myself yesterday. Can one day off revitalise to such a degree?


Well I took the train home last night instead of biking it, but this morning I rode in and I was 4 mins faster than I had ever done previously. Very happy with that. First time I've managed over 14 mph average. So, yes, perhaps a little rest does help.
One idiot as I got towards the the railway crossing at Cheshunt. I was riding straight on - a car came quite quickly from a side road and stopped just at the white line. I moved slightly away from the kerb just in anticipation of her not seeing me (but still not even in a primary position) and this idiot coming from the opposite direct from me wanted to turn right and moved his car about a meter onto my side of the road. As I let out a shout of warning at him, he stopped and just laughed at me. Buffoon!


----------



## potsy (1 May 2015)

Origamist said:


> Good to hear you're back on the (new) bike, Potsy! I was worried you were going to get a Segway for the commute...
> 
> Cool but not as cold as I thought this morning. In fact, it was glorious - sun shining all the way in. Bit of a cross/headwind, but not too strong. Legs didn't feel too heavy, so might add a couple of miles on tonight.
> 
> Then the issue is what's for tea: fish and chips, Chinese take-away or an Indian take away! Decisions, decisions!


You must leave later than me once it has warmed up a bit, either that or too many car commutes has turned me into a southern softie


----------



## Spartak (1 May 2015)

Used my Singlespeed for the first time in ages on today's commute - I do enjoy the simplicity of it 8-) 







Any Bristolians recognise the bridge ?


----------



## summerdays (1 May 2015)

The one over Kings Weston lane, where you have to decide what is the safest position to ride in the road! By the edge you get stupid overtakes, too primary you end up facing the silly overtakes!! I hate that stretch especially up hill!


----------



## hennbell (1 May 2015)

Had what I though was a quiet ride to work on a sunny morning. A co worker starts complaining about my bicycle commute, I instantly tell him I am not even going to waste my time having a discussion with him. He claims I caused a 5 car tail back this morning. Again I dont even discuss it with him but got back to check the video. He is in the truck that I wave at.


View: https://youtu.be/KUuTRnLc3U0


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (1 May 2015)

Couldn't get warm this morning so convinced myself if I keep riding at some point I will do. Well, I never so at almost 40 miles I thought I'd better start work. Lovely return leg this evening, hard going in many places but a great first day of the month at 90 miles+.


----------



## fossyant (1 May 2015)

hennbell said:


> Had what I though was a quiet ride to work on a sunny morning. A co worker starts complaining about my bicycle commute, I instantly tell him I am not even going to waste my time having a discussion with him. He claims I caused a 5 car tail back this morning. Again I dont even discuss it with him but got back to check the video. He is in the truck that I wave at.
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/KUuTRnLc3U0




I counted 3 cars over the whole video. God that road is featureless.. ? How do you cope ?


----------



## Spartak (1 May 2015)

summerdays said:


> The one over Kings Weston lane, where you have to decide what is the safest position to ride in the road! By the edge you get stupid overtakes, too primary you end up facing the silly overtakes!! I hate that stretch especially up hill!



The uphill from Combe Dingle to the top ( Iron bridge ) is one hell of a grind - especially if you get caught at the lights half way up !


----------



## Jayaly (1 May 2015)

benb said:


> I was cycling home, with my 2½ year old daughter in her seat, asleep.
> She dropped her beloved teddy bear.
> The passenger of an overtaking vehicle wound the window down to tell me. I stopped to turn around.
> Then a following vehicle slowed so the passenger could tell me that the cyclist behind had picked it up.
> ...


 
Got to love nice people at times like that. Will you rig Teddy his own little seat belt just in case it happens again?


----------



## summerdays (1 May 2015)

Spartak said:


> The uphill from Combe Dingle to the top ( Iron bridge ) is one hell of a grind - especially if you get caught at the lights half way up !


No .... If you are me you are praying the lights will turn red as you approach!!


----------



## hennbell (1 May 2015)

fossyant said:


> I counted 3 cars over the whole video. God that road is featureless.. ? How do you cope ?


 
I cope by getting in front of traffic and holding everyone back.


----------



## HLaB (1 May 2015)

Last night was tail wind assisted; I was supposed to be saving my legs for a TT, it never worked; it started to spit and I got carried away out running it.

The wind thankfully settled down this morning or it would have been hard work. I was early though so I took a slightly longer route. Nothing really to report except it was quite nice weather and it was a bit stop/ start in town.

That stop/ start theme continued to night with traffic lights, MGIF to block the road, HGV's parking on roads unsuitable for them and level crossings  It was a nice evening and the wind had changed again and I had more time so I decided to head into the wind. Just the one numpty to report. Through the tiniest, twisty-est little villages. Despite wide and long straight roads either side of the village numpty chose that point to squeeze by and cut in. Numpty also forgot he was towing a caravan, despite it being 3-4 times the size of their 4x4. Thankfully, there was just enough room behind a parked car that I was able to dive into or I'd been clipped at minimum  It was a nice evening though so I forgot about that till now and went on with my ride. I said last week ,it was an enjoyable ride and I'd do it again and fortunately I got the chance


----------



## HLaB (1 May 2015)

hennbell said:


> Had what I though was a quiet ride to work on a sunny morning. A co worker starts complaining about my bicycle commute, I instantly tell him I am not even going to waste my time having a discussion with him. He claims I caused a 5 car tail back this morning. Again I dont even discuss it with him but got back to check the video. He is in the truck that I wave at.
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/KUuTRnLc3U0



Somehow I don't think those two other trucks waited behind you on that wide straight empty road and there was another two vehicle waiting behind you  I think you made the right choice not wasting your time


----------



## fossyant (1 May 2015)

hennbell said:


> I cope by getting in front of traffic and holding everyone back.



Meanie.......


----------



## fossyant (1 May 2015)

I know you cant tell your colleague he is a fatty, but....


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (2 May 2015)

Came in a totally different route today after being dropped off in Leamington to see my Mum and the ride in was superb. Felt about 3 miles shorter but was actually a mile longer. Would love to do that route every rather than the road of death. Just need that lottery win to move back to Leamington.


----------



## benb (2 May 2015)

Jayaly said:


> Got to love nice people at times like that. Will you rig Teddy his own little seat belt just in case it happens again?



I usually tuck teddy's head under the same strap on my daughter's seat, which works fine - when I remember.


----------



## Ollie W (4 May 2015)

Just thought I'd pop in and say hi. Am still cycling since having my lovely CX nicked last year, but I'm now on this thing which I've affectionately named Rusty:







Single speed, back pedal brake, nowhere near 700c tyres. Top speed about 10 mph unless I'm going downhill. Inherited from my father in law. Apart from a couple of chain issues coming up the hill past the Mayflower theatre it's been ok, even if I can't push it too hard (despite trying to on the way home today!). It does the job and gets me from A to B. And most importantly it doesn't appeal to thieves...

Still hope I can save up for a road bike though!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (5 May 2015)

Things I learned from this morning's commute:

My waterproofs aren't
I should really invest in some mudguards
Er... that's it
Nasty, nasty morning out there.


----------



## Simontm (5 May 2015)

Windy, damp ride in. Not too bad with the drivers. Did I say it was windy? Actually had two ladies cycling my way on the first half of my route which was unusual. 
Am slightly ashamed of myself though. As I stopped at the junction of Wallington-Hackbridge/Carshalton-Croydon, some idiot not only went past the ASZ but also the lights themselves before finally stopping - I presumed he realised that those big metal things could seriously hurt him. Well, couldn't resist could I and burned him off the lights and kept a steady 20mph until I reached Church lane to turn off...just as well cos I reckon he would have taken me up the rise past the lights 
Must remember to resist those urges, am a father and a grown man!!!! 

Numpty count: 0


----------



## MisterStan (5 May 2015)

No rain for me, but it was windy and not in the helpful way. Had one layer too many on though and arrived a sweaty mess.


----------



## fossyant (5 May 2015)

Rather warm. Damp and breezy made for a rapid commute.


----------



## Panter (5 May 2015)

Brutal. That is all.


----------



## Nocode (5 May 2015)

The heavy rain that was forecast during my commute never materialised. It stopped just as I was leaving the house, but of course that didn't stop me being completely over-dressed just in case it poured down later on. Also about a 1/3 of a way into my ride I developed cramps in my left quad, which then later started in my right. Couldn't put down any power on the bike without being in a pain so just had to nurse it and trundle into work. No idea why the cramps happened, took 3 days off cycling over the weekend and perhaps was a little dehydrated yesterday. Ho hum.


----------



## apb (5 May 2015)

it was wet this morning and i had full waterproofs, but because there was no head wind i found it quite a pleasant cycle in.


----------



## ianrauk (5 May 2015)

like my neighbour @Nocode , it had stopped raining by the time I left home. The temperature gauge was reading 13.5degs. Nice and mild so I went with shorts and ss shirt. If it was going to rain it wasn't going to be cold. It didn't rain. but the blustery winds making things a little harder. The roads soon dried out though which made for quite a quick commute.

Had a little bit of SCR with a chap on a Ribble with the loudest freehub I have ever heard and very deep rimmed wheels. He tried to keep up with me but only caught up at lights and junctions. He also seemed to struggle with his cleats every time he set off. The only time he managed to over take me was by jumping up on the pavement at a junction.. that didn't work as I still over took him. crime doesn't pay sucker.


----------



## ianrauk (5 May 2015)

Fellow commuters. Before you grab at your waterproofs. Check your temperature gauge first. Let that decide whether you wear waterproofs or not. Not the rain.


----------



## Origamist (5 May 2015)

I did a double-take this morning when the thermometer read a balmy 12C at 07.15. I still opted for a gilet in case the rain came down, but I was not swaddled in super Roubaix as the winter kit and been consigned to an airtight container…. As it was, I remained dry even though the clouds looked a bit foreboding.

Was on the fixed for the first time this year as the commuter needs bar tape/gel (it's due to arrive today) after the transmission overhaul - no more compact! A bit slower, but that’s more because I’m out of the habit of spinning.

Things of note – got a bit of gravel flicked into my face by a passing car – hit my front tooth, but no damage done! A woman in a 4X4 is applying eye make-up as I undertake in the cycle lane and veers towards me, oblivious of my presence. Had a fixed moment when a puddle that I normally freewheel through caught me out…


----------



## MichaelO (5 May 2015)

Warm, and a little damp, but shorts & SS jersey. Roads seemed busier than normal - enjoyable commute though!


----------



## Nocode (5 May 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Fellow commuters. Before you grab at your waterproofs. Check your temperature gauge first. Let that decide whether you wear waterproofs or not. Not the rain.


Sorry. Guilty as charged


----------



## confusedcyclist (5 May 2015)

Wet, humid and windy, I thought it was spring time now! Sore thighs after a spinning class yesterday too, still beats sitting in traffic!!!


----------



## DWiggy (5 May 2015)

Garmin packed up on a quick ride in..bummer, All charged up now for the ride home....looking windy out there already


----------



## J1888 (5 May 2015)

Windy out this morning.

A decent enough ride, spoiled by a prat in a mini-van who took offence to me riding in primary from a set of lights towards a mini-roundabout, where I was going to turn right.

I'll be ringing his company at lunchtime.


----------



## BigCoops (5 May 2015)

Damp but calm at 6 this morning = 25 minutes in.

Flipping windy but dry on the way back = 28 minutes home.

Lots of twigs and a few branches on the lanes, which made for a dicey ride back in places, nothing like a blind bend with a branch lying across the road just after it...


----------



## peedee (5 May 2015)

benb said:


> I was cycling home, with my 2½ year old daughter in her seat, asleep.


lol - the last time I carried my daughter in her cycle seat I got home to find that she'd helped herself to all the biscuits she could find in my back pockets.


----------



## Panter (5 May 2015)

Watching the trees outside the window nearly bending over double, I'm actually a little bit nervous about the journey home!


----------



## benb (5 May 2015)

peedee said:


> lol - the last time I carried my daughter in her cycle seat I got home to find that she'd helped herself to all the biscuits she could find in my back pockets.



Haha, I admire her resourcefulness.
At least it wasn't energy gels!


----------



## MisterStan (5 May 2015)

benb said:


> Haha, I admire her resourcefulness.
> At least it wasn't energy gels!


Imagine the mess!


----------



## ChrisEyles (5 May 2015)

Bloomin' heck - just checked the BBC and there're 44mph gusts of winds predicted around here for the ride home - *gulp*. Good luck to anyone braving the winds tonight!


----------



## LoftusRoadie (5 May 2015)

Commute took me 80 minutes on Friday morning. Today it took me 99 minutes! Very windy but I survived. Looks like it's going to be very windy on the way home too - hope it's a tail wind this time.


----------



## Jayaly (5 May 2015)

ChrisEyles said:


> Bloomin' heck - just checked the BBC and there're 44mph gusts of winds predicted around here for the ride home - *gulp*. Good luck to anyone braving the winds tonight!


I'm bracing myself to face it now. The child seat acts like a sail, so I'm either going to make it home in record time, arrive home some time tomorrow or end up in a hedge. Wish I'd checked the forecast this morning.


----------



## Rustybucket (5 May 2015)

Im wimping out tomorrow - do not fancy 40+mph Headwinds!!!!!


----------



## Simontm (5 May 2015)

I...hate...headwinds.

SW winds? Straight into me. Jeez! All the way home  Made a couple of fellas laugh when I said that at the Brighton Road junction! Took 2mph of my usual average. 

Numpty count: 3 alas one unobservant c...van driver overtook me coming diagonally into the pinch point, gleefully ignoring how much I was being blown around. One girl just kept going and nearly had me over her bonnet and one lady pulled out causing me to go into her side road to avoid siding her


----------



## Tomtrumps (5 May 2015)

Blimey, after a balmy ride in this morning (where some were very overdressed!) tonight was hell! That's the windiest I've commuted in, worse than the high winds of a few weeks ago. And it felt like a head wind all the way home.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (5 May 2015)

Got rained on for around ten minutes when leaving this morning, which was enough to soak me through. Hindsight tells me I should of waited before leaving the house. If I'd of done that I guarantee it would of rained constantly until 4pm... Anyhow, mild as you like meant a pretty enjoyable, although much reduced, trip in. The return leg tonight, slow, heavy going, wet windy... Just this week to get out of the way then a decent spell forecast once again


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (5 May 2015)

bloody ridiculous wind
but kept at it!


----------



## Origamist (5 May 2015)

WTF, where did that headwind come from? I reckon constant 20mph, with easily 40mph + gusts. Not the best day for 48/16 fixed. If I had been sensible, I would have flipped to the 18t freewheel - I'm not sensible, so I struggled on with a 16mph average....

Tree down at Smithy Green, but road still passable. Horrible new surface dressing at Byley for a mile or so - hopefully they'll sweep it soon as there's loads of loose gravel.

Got home and realised I had left my keys at work, FFS. Another 3 miles to get the spare set....!

On the plus side, I dodged the rain by a minute or so...


----------



## ianrauk (5 May 2015)

Hard work, damn hard work. Painfully hard work - damn you wind - damn you to hell.

Oh yes and my gear cable snapped so only have 2 speeds.


----------



## summerdays (5 May 2015)

Yes it was hard work ... Both ways ... It must have turned! Missed the worst of the rain and for that I'm grateful!


----------



## Blurb (5 May 2015)

Crazy wind.
Crazy close overtake by lorry. He knew it too as I eyeballed him in the wing mirror. Discretion being the better part of valour I bailed via a fortuitous dropped kerb.
Crazy u-turning car in my path resulting in emergency brake.
Not the calmest commute,pretty crazy though


----------



## Stephen C (5 May 2015)

Side wind all the way home, I don't mind hard work into a head wind, but with the 50mph gusts pushing me off the road it was just dangerous. I think I may work from home tomorrow...


----------



## Jayaly (5 May 2015)

Straight into the wind, all the way home. One gust while going uphill felt like I was pedalling to stay stationary. On the plus side, Smallest Boy found every gust hilarious so we laughed together most of the way. Glad I was on a shared path and not the road, though.


----------



## slowmotion (5 May 2015)

The side winds made my west London commute a bit interesting but , if you exaggerate the wobbling, drivers tend to hang back and pass wide. The really hateful part was having that horrible, itchy, gritty stuff that falls off plane trees sandblasting my eyeballs.


----------



## clid61 (6 May 2015)

worked sunday and monday night. all rides great , except tuesday morning on way home , can tell dayb after bank holiday some right tits about


----------



## Berk on a Bike (6 May 2015)

Normal service resumed this morning. Wind at my back and bright skies. Looks like the weather might have its dogskin coat on again by lunchtime though.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (6 May 2015)

Another wet and breezy one this morning so opted for the short run. Strange, but it feels like I'm cheating when going straight in, it's seems over as soon as its started!


----------



## MisterStan (6 May 2015)

Dry again and sunny with it, very windy still, mainly a hindrance.


----------



## Panter (6 May 2015)

Panter said:


> Brutal. That is all.



Actually, I'd like to retract that statement. Yesterday's ride in was merely "deeply unpleasant."

Today's was brutal.


----------



## ianrauk (6 May 2015)

Just as I was about to leave. The mother of all cloud bursts hit. And boy it was a big one. There was no way I was going to head out in that, so decided another cup of tea was in order. 20 minutes later it had stopped and blue sky appeared. So got out of the door and was on my way.
I didn't change the gear cable of my commuter last night, I'll do that at the weekend. So I grabbed my Sunday best Van Nich Ti. The first time I have used it on a commute. And Jeez.. what a joy. It really was lovely, such a difference ride to the Alu, panniered commuter. It was so much smoother, quicker and nippier. The only downside is that I had to use a rucksack.. boo to weights on your back, really uncomfortable, even though it's a cycling specific rucksack.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (6 May 2015)

No fun again..


----------



## Panter (6 May 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Just as I was about to leave. The mother of all cloud bursts hit. And boy it was a big one. There was no way I was going to head out in that, so decided another cup of tea was in order. 20 minutes later it had stopped and blue sky appeared. So got out of the door and was on my way.
> I didn't change the gear cable of my commuter last night, I'll do that at the weekend. So I grabbed my Sunday best Van Nich Ti. The first time I have used it on a commute. And Jeez.. what a joy. It really was lovely, such a difference ride to the Alu, panniered commuter. It was so much smoother, quicker and nippier. The only downside is that I had to use a rucksack.. boo to weights on your back, really uncomfortable, even though it's a cycling specific rucksack.



That's the one I got caught in.
Left home to Blue, sunny skies and a fierce headwind. Within two minutes, the sky had turned Black and the heavens opened. 
Halfway though the first coffee at work, and Blue skies again!


----------



## Arjimlad (6 May 2015)

6 miles north with the wind behind me and 5 miles south with it in my face today. Had to stay in a low gear all the way down the A38 - but at least I stayed dry and enjoyed the ride nevertheless.


----------



## LoftusRoadie (6 May 2015)

Bloody lovely commute home last night - set a pb without really trying. The tailwind was just pushing me along - can it be like that every commute please? Please!
And this morning was a struggle. Set out and the sun was shining, within 2 minutes it started to rain. And cycling along the towpath with a headwind pushing me back plus puddles and gravel that seems to stick to the tyres made it not exactly unenjoyable but a definite struggle.
Apparently it won't rain tonight (not that I trust the BBC weather updates anymore) but the puddles will still be there!


----------



## summerdays (6 May 2015)

It was blooming hard work today! On the way in someone had dropped a jar of paint over a bridge so glass hidden by the white paint! I had my first go through the tunnel since it reopened .... Considering it's been closed 9 months I was kinda of hoping they were going to fix the drips.... But no, all the regulars were still there! And then I had the detour around the new bit of closed path ... Last time I'm taking that diversion!

Homeward journey was nice along the bottom of the Frome valley which gave some shelter from the wind which is definitely getting worse, at one point I was stopped at a junction (thank goodness), as a builders rubble sack completely wrapped itself around my front wheel. I assume I would have been on the floor if I'd been moving. 

Get home to discover one of the main branches of a small tree in our garden is down.


----------



## dave r (6 May 2015)

The ride home from work tonight was a tad damp, what was annoying was that the rain stopped about a mile from home.


----------



## Simontm (6 May 2015)

Since it's a Wednesday, I did my train commute so I could pick up my daughter in the afternoon (she is reading over my shoulder and insists I add "who is awesome")
A few weeks/months back I set out my usual Wednesday commute and why I cycle but today was a humdinger and I have to share. 
7:00 Leave house
7:25 Watch in disbelief as the train goes past the station on the other line without stopping. Station master comes on tannoy; "I have no idea why it did that."
7:30 Station master: "Signalman has no idea why it did that but I suggest you go over to the other side, catch the 7:37 to Hampton Court and come back up to make sure at least that you get it."
7:47 train arrives. Everyone piles on. 
7:56 Train leaves Hampton Court. Gets back to Thames Ditton on the wrong side but this time stops. Everyone on the other side starts running down to get to our side. Guard notices and tells the driver they're not going anywhere. 
8:10 Train terminates at Surbiton
8:34 Make it onto bridge to go to the platform. 
9:00 Squeeze onto train going direct to Waterloo
9:35 Get to Waterloo. Ask official which platform for the next train back to Clapham. He says: "Oh, platforms 1-4." I say: "I've been travelling for over two hours, which is the next to leave." he shrugs. 
9:42 See a train leave whilst standing next to the one a useless official said would be the next to leave. 
09:54 Get to Clapham to find out that Southern has joined in and there is a ten minute delay to East Croydon
10:48 Get into the office. Hour late for appraisal (was texting boss so that was sorted) 

Every other day:
7:00 Leave house
7:45-8:00 Get to East Croydon
8:15 Showered, having a coffee, ready for work

and that Ladies and Gentlemen is why....


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (6 May 2015)

Got away with that, dry all the way home, apart from the last mile but that section was a tail wind so got in a bit wet, but cold have been so much worse.
Hopefully the wind will die down tomorrow!


----------



## Bazzer (6 May 2015)

Journey into work a bit harder in places; straight into the wind, but great seeing a gorgeous sunrise over the fields only half a mile into my commute. A lot warmer as well. Managed with shorts and a single base layer under my soft shell.
Had a clipless moment right outside work security gates. Not sure what happened but unclipped left and right feet, to straddle bike to swipe myself in. Left foot got caught on the pedal and timberrrrr. Luckily no one behind me, but suspect a few giggles is security cam footage reviewed.
Soaked on journey home and regretting the shorts for much of the journey as it felt a lot cooler.


----------



## MisterStan (6 May 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Got away with that, dry all the way home, apart from the last mile but that section was a tail wind so got in a bit wet, but cold have been so much worse.
> Hopefully the wind will die down tomorrow!


I got wet too, right at the end. Lots of close passes coming out of town, sure one of them was intentional. 

Wind is due to drop tomorrow.


----------



## Spartak (7 May 2015)

Wind has dropped today ! Nice ride in this morning on my singlespeed 8-)

Managed to average over 23 km/h ( over the 20 km journey ).

Only think to report was one dead fox on the roadside in Henbury.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (7 May 2015)

Came into work on the road bike instead of the hybrid for the first time this morning. Unsurprisingly, got to work quite a bit earlier than usual. All the makings of a nice morning coming into Leeds. I'm actually kind of looking forward to the homeward trip and The Hill, masochist that I am.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (7 May 2015)

Enjoyable!
My legs do actually work!


----------



## Simontm (7 May 2015)

Lovely. sunny, windless!!!!, ride in today but the traffic... Jeez, dunno where that came from. 

Numpty count: 3. One very close pass, two school girls, deciding not to use the Zebra crossing as I head for the Waddon humpback bridge, looked straight at me and still started crossing  I shouted "OiOi!" and got an apology from the men crossing the Zebra . Third was a woman who blithely pulled out in front of me to turn right. I waved at her and at least she had the decency to put a hand up in apology. 

And a very big thank you to the British Gas van driver who started coming up besides me right at the pinch point/cycle turn for Sutton FC. As I was about to swear at him, his window came down and said: "Mate, your chain's about to come off."
I thought: "Chain?" Looked down, nothing wrong. I thanked him and turned into the Rec ground, thought about it and stopped. My secondary lock was hanging out of the pannier, hidden from view so Cheers British Gas man! At the best could have lost a £10 lock, at worst, going down Westmead at 24mph...


----------



## MisterStan (7 May 2015)

Nice gentle tailwind, sunny and cool - perfect cycling weather. Nearly a 20mph average and lots of scalps.


----------



## andyfraser (7 May 2015)

I found an idiot with a death wish this morning. I had turned left then indicated right and taken primary ready for the upcoming mini roundabout. Two or three cars were coming the other way. I suddenly became aware that a car was to my right. There followed much beeping of horns as the moron nearly ploughs into the oncoming traffic!

I don't know whether this driver just wasn't paying attention or had such an acute case of MGIF that they were prepared to crash because of it.


----------



## summerdays (7 May 2015)

I was a passenger in a car that overtook a cyclist at the top of the hill, which we went down at 40mph near the bottom, when I suddenly realised the cyclist was still on our tail having managed to catch up with us and stay there. Mr Summerdays was very careful to keep the speed the same and not accelerate as otherwise he would have got a face full of clack stuff from the exhaust. I've never managed to go more than 30 going down that hill!


----------



## potsy (7 May 2015)

Second commute on the single-speed this morning, cool with just a hint of wind but caught a slight bit of drizzle about 500 yards from work.
That was good timing 

No sign of the promised sun yet either, my bike is in danger of getting wet for the first time if it doesn't improve later


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (7 May 2015)

Another shorter trip this morning, just not been feeling it this week for some reason. A pleasant enough ride in nicer conditions than of late. The rain in the early hours still showing on the roads so glad I chose the guarded hack. It's a proper comfy beast, shame its a bit heavy!


----------



## J1888 (7 May 2015)

Last night was dreadful - wind in every direction apart from behind me.

This morning - fantastic - perfectly cycling weather.


----------



## Origamist (7 May 2015)

Was on the best bike this morning and speed was up by 1.5mph average. However, it was wet under foot and I got caught by a couple of light showers. Wind had died down which was a relief.

The commuter bike is still not quite ready as the front mech is stuffed. I'm guessing, because I hardly ever use the inner ring (seriously, I can't remember using the 34t on a commute) the spring has locked in the outer position! I've got a new one due to arrive later today....

If it's dry, I'll stick on an extra 5 miles tonight...


----------



## MichaelO (7 May 2015)

Got up early & upped the commute from 20 to 35miles with a little detour via Box Hill. Deserted roads - great ride!


----------



## LoftusRoadie (7 May 2015)

Got my rack bag ready to go home last night and realised that it had got so dirty from the towpath that I couldn't close the zips. Tucked the top bit in and put a bungee cord over it. Luckily it didn't rain so made it home OK. Cleaned it, added a bit of oil and zips work OK now. Decided to put a cover on the bag in future!
Nice not to have a massive head wind this morning


----------



## w00hoo_kent (7 May 2015)

Oil isn't optimum for zips (or locks for that matter). If you don't have any graphite to hand try running a pencil up and down the zip to lubricate it that way.


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 May 2015)

Had to pop home just before lunch. It was raining and I thought oh well I'm not bothered but I wonder if I will see anyone else enroute. Well there was a guy near Macc then nothing until I got to the A34 bypass from Monks Heath to Alderley/Wilmslow where I saw an impressive site. About 10 of the GB Olympic Development squad riding in a tight chain gang going in the opposite direction followed by a motor scooter. Kind of reverse derney.


----------



## summerdays (7 May 2015)

Well so much nicer than yesterday! More of the same please!


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 May 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> Had to pop home just before lunch. It was raining and I thought oh well I'm not bothered but I wonder if I will see anyone else enroute. Well there was a guy near Macc then nothing until I got to the A34 bypass from Monks Heath to Alderley/Wilmslow where I saw an impressive site. About 10 of the GB Olympic Development squad riding in a tight chain gang going in the opposite direction followed by a motor scooter. Kind of reverse derney.


Just found one of their rides. Considering there was no major tailwind they weren't hanging around on the bypass, second only to Simon Yates on the 10k loop. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/299837458/overview


----------



## Origamist (7 May 2015)

The rain got me 6 miles from home. If poured down. Could only manage an extra 3 miles. 

Sadly, my Sunday best bike has got properly wet for the first time. As it's carbon, I think it will have dissolved by morning....


----------



## MisterStan (7 May 2015)

Sunny with a nagging headwind for 18 miles. That sums it up nicely.


----------



## Jenkins (7 May 2015)

Finally , the wind has dropped to normal levels. Unfortunately after two days of battling the wind and a 100K on Monday my energy levels have disappeared so the commute was much slower than expected.


----------



## Tomtrumps (7 May 2015)

Nice evening so thought I'd let the new Garmin guide me home for the first time. Started off a bit weird by going over London Bridge when Tower Bridge is much quicker. Then it was more familiar before doing everything to keep my on cycle paths through Lewisham which meant a face full of flies and much slower progress. The rest was different but ok. I'll go back to the usual route tomorrow.


----------



## Simontm (7 May 2015)

Thanks to my adventures on South West Trains, thought I'd stay a bit later this evening so the rhythms of my ride home were slightly different. Traffic seems to be a bit more aggressive in driving styles but not as dangerous as some of the school mums! 

Numpty count: 1 And that was whoever put a damn big wooden post right across the Wandle Trail path.


----------



## potsy (7 May 2015)

Origamist said:


> The rain got me 6 miles from home. If poured down. Could only manage an extra 3 miles.
> 
> Sadly, my Sunday best bike has got properly wet for the first time. As it's carbon, I think it will have dissolved by morning....


I was worried that the single-speed was going to get it's first soaking today but thankfully all the showers had passed by the time I left for home at 7pm


----------



## MisterStan (8 May 2015)

Another fine morning, one could get used to this  

Sunny and cool, with a gentle headwind, nothing to cause upset though.


----------



## summerdays (8 May 2015)

Beat the forecast rain, though it was spotting a bit. Came across a child needing directions to get to school, first day at a new school and his Mum couldn't take him (year 6), as younger children were starting elsewhere. So ended up accompanying him most of the way. Luckily he was on a scooter ... but it brought back old memories of accompanying mine and telling them when it was OK to cross the road.


----------



## MrsR15 (8 May 2015)

First commute of the year. For various reasons couldn't do it before now. Looking forward to going home now via the country park. 
Loved it.


----------



## Simontm (8 May 2015)

Dull day with a slight wind and I had Friday legs but got in with normal time. Absolutely nothing to report...very dull... although was tempted to stop at all the Lib Dems' "Winning Here" placards to, ahem, make some adjustments 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (8 May 2015)

Lovely today, no wind and the cld/sore throat thing I had has gone.
I ended up in full US postal gear today, on my US Postal bike!

I looked like how Lance Armstrong would look if he was over weight!

You get the picture!!


----------



## Origamist (8 May 2015)

*When geese attack!* 
By our cycling correspondent, Origamist.

A mountain biker was viciously pecked by a protective Canadian Goose on the Bridgewater canal earlier this morning. The victim, a young man pedaling to the left of a family of geese almost lost control when the angry bird scooted at him, baring its beak. The shook-up rider fled the scene, but was seen inspecting his "injuries" as he pedalled away.

A lovely start to the day, shame it's not going to last!


----------



## Panter (8 May 2015)

A tough, but pleasant ride in this morning. And a PB, can't be bad


----------



## Hacienda71 (8 May 2015)

Bloomin gear cable snapped halfway up Chicken Hill this morning. Stuck in 11t at the back I felt like @potsy on his SS honking up the hills this morning.


----------



## ianrauk (8 May 2015)

Really nice commute this morning. Absolutely fantastic riding my Van Nich Ti. Almost tempted to use it all summer. But won't. Back to the normal commuter next week.
Bloody puncture this morning. Front tyre. Ptf, Ptf, Ptf, Ptf as the wheel went round... piece of glass... annoying, but didn't ruin the commute.
Traffic was nice and light so made for a decent time in.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (8 May 2015)

Rain hit me about 4 miles from home last night and came with an absolute blast! Complete contrast this morning, blue skies and a really pleasant ride. 'Tis going to be wet wet wet this afternoon, completely up and down weather at the minute.


----------



## LoftusRoadie (8 May 2015)

Comfortable ride in today - no wind or rain, didn't push it and a decent time without stretching myself. Happy with that.


----------



## fossyant (8 May 2015)

Nice commute. Slow start but smashed it in the latter half for a record quick commute. Proper puffed out at work.

Stay away rain


----------



## martinclive (8 May 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Lovely today, no wind and the cld/sore throat thing I had has gone.
> I ended up in full US postal gear today, on my US Postal bike!
> 
> I looked like how Lance Armstrong would look if he was over weight!
> ...


----------



## MisterStan (8 May 2015)

martinclive said:


>


@kevin_cambs_uk The likeness is uncanny!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (8 May 2015)

martinclive said:


>


Lmao

Bloody hell ha ha ha !!!!
I am a bit more grey!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (8 May 2015)

MisterStan said:


> @kevin_cambs_uk The likeness is uncanny!


Lol!!!
My sunglasses are dark blue luckily!!!


----------



## Simontm (8 May 2015)

Damp ride home but fairly fast
Numpty count: 1 a car with, apologies for my language, 2 self-gratification artists in it overtook me right at a pinch point, shouting abuse at me and then slowing down for me to catch up. I obviously hung back, not knowing what would happen. 

Everyone else was really nice today, letting me through, thanking me when I did the same. Also had a nice quick chat with a lady I had just passed at traffic lights at Surbiton who said she was tempted to hook onto the back of my bike for a tow


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (8 May 2015)

Its a shame I don't have a tail wind every day, cause I look quite impressive when I do get one!


----------



## Origamist (8 May 2015)

V wet. Bailed at Alderley as was not in the mood. What a difference 8 hours makes...


----------



## Origamist (10 May 2015)

New shifters, mechs, chain-set, cables and chain. Looking forward to commuting duties tomorrow...













Genesis



__ Origamist
__ 10 May 2015


----------



## potsy (10 May 2015)

2nd commute in 4 days this morning, my legs are still getting over the shock 

Looking forward to a wind assisted ride home later after a bit of a struggle earlier, still single-speeding it though


----------



## Keith Oates (10 May 2015)

Origamist said:


> New shifters, mechs, chain-set, cables and chain. Looking forward to commuting duties tomorrow...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is one very smart looking bike.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (10 May 2015)

Not a soul about this morning, was lovely.


----------



## fossyant (10 May 2015)

Despite leaving the bike after Friday's deluge on the way home, and oiling the chain only, it didn't look too bad on Sunday evening. A quick wash off. 

Talk about a wet ride home. Passed two ducks sheltering under a bridge it was that wet.


----------



## Simontm (11 May 2015)

Well that was an error. Thought it may be a bit brisk this morning so came out with my long-sleeve winter jersey thinking that's all I needed. Nope. it was more than I needed.  Gonna be lovely riding home I suspect. A bit weird traffic-wise. Hardly any and then, bam, a tailback just past Carshalton, then back to hardly any by Croydon. Odd. 
Numpty count: 0

Oh, and can someone please help me: Every time I hit this page, I am confronted by @martinclive 's graphic depiction of @kevin_cambs_uk  Can someone tell me how I can avoid this?


----------



## Origamist (11 May 2015)

Intermittent drizzle, which was a bit disappointing as the forecast was saying it would be dry. Mild though, around 10C and shorts had their first commuting outing. Legs pasty.

I could feel the tailwind pick up as I headed towards Knutsford and was zipping along in Tatton Park, but I fear the headwind home! Might go for a longer, more "hedgey" route for a bit of shelter.

Bike performed flawlessly - had to remember that I should not being pushing the same gears on the cassette as I have an extra 3t up front. Have promised myself that I will use the inner ring at least once per commute.


----------



## Origamist (11 May 2015)

Simontm said:


> Oh, and can someone please help me: Every time I hit this page, I am confronted by @martinclive 's graphic depiction of @kevin_cambs_uk  *Can someone tell me how I can avoid this?*


 
More posts = new page! The image is eye-catching and the torso reminds me a little of myself...

Oh, I did forget that a vehicle had crashed into a house(?) in Middlewich this morning and the main road, Lewin St, was closed. Long tailbacks which I whizzed by...Hope everyone was OK.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (11 May 2015)

Ride in this morning was bang on. The legs were still buzzing from the 121 miler yesterday morning so thought I'd take full advantage and was out the door at 05:40 for a 51 miler. Pace hadn't dropped either, just under 21 average I believe it was. 172 miles at 20.8 average in 2 rides, the worlds a good place right now


----------



## Simontm (11 May 2015)

Origamist said:


> More posts = new page! The image is eye-catching and *the torso reminds me a little of myself*...
> 
> Oh, I did forget that a vehicle had crashed into a house(?) in Middlewich this morning and the main road, Lewin St, was closed. Long tailbacks which I whizzed by...Hope everyone was OK.



Alas I cannot claim the same


----------



## Origamist (11 May 2015)

Origamist said:


> More posts = new page! The image is eye-catching and the torso reminds me a little of myself...
> 
> *Oh, I did forget that a vehicle had crashed into a house(?) in Middlewich this morning and the main road, Lewin St, was closed. Long tailbacks which I whizzed by...Hope everyone was OK*.


 
"Motorists urged to avoid Lewin Street, Middlewich after ambulance incident"

http://www.middlewichguardian.co.uk...sed_after_ambulance_is_trapped_under_archway/


----------



## Arjimlad (11 May 2015)

1. Some scofflaw loon had emptied a tipper truck of rubble onto Perrinpit Lane, which was marked as Road Closed. Speculation that he had also nicked the electrical cables to the faulty traffic lights would be pointless. Still, a dozen cars drove round all of the road closure signs to try to get through - and had to turn around.

I got through, could have got off & walked if need be. There was a lot of mess on the road so will have to watch out on the way home !

2. The drivers' general rage and impatience because of the above situation was exacerbated to a level rarely seen on my commute. A narrow section of road where drivers have to stop to let each other through was a major flashpoint with much impatient revving of engines and MGIF passing. A small van driver nearly crashed into the stationary queue of traffic, locking his wheels as he swerved across the highway.

3. I later passed a Berlingo stuck in tailbacks on the A38 approaching the M5. The ironic thing was the South Gloucestershire Council badges all over it proclaiming "_*On the Move in South Glos*_" !


----------



## summerdays (11 May 2015)

Arjimlad said:


> 3. I later passed a Berlingo stuck in tailbacks on the A38 approaching the M5. The ironic thing was the South Gloucestershire Council badges all over it proclaiming "_*On the Move in South Glos*_" !


I'm a bit worried about that lovely new section of Tarmac by the M5, the slope part seems to be marked up with various blue marks that makes me wonder if they are going to dig it up less than 2 weeks or so after properly resurfacing it!


----------



## summerdays (11 May 2015)

My inward commute was warmer than I expected, so I was slightly over dressed and caught the damp stuff just before the end, where as the homeward commute couldn't have been nicer ... Full on sunshine!


----------



## Arjimlad (11 May 2015)

summerdays said:


> I'm a bit worried about that lovely new section of Tarmac by the M5, the slope part seems to be marked up with various blue marks that makes me wonder if they are going to dig it up less than 2 weeks or so after properly resurfacing it!



Yes - it's ripe for an imbecile with a pneumatic drill and inadequate backfilling materials to be let loose on !

Also the number of people who aren't sure which lane for what is growing... I hope for some better road markings soon.


----------



## summerdays (11 May 2015)

Arjimlad said:


> Yes - it's ripe for an imbecile with a pneumatic drill and inadequate backfilling materials to be let loose on !
> 
> Also the number of people who aren't sure which lane for what is growing... I hope for some better road markings soon.


The left lane seems to be about two car widths wide right by the junction, Mr Summerdays was confused the first few times he went through changing lanes unnecessarily.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (11 May 2015)

Warm and windy, very very head windy. Did I mention the wind?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (11 May 2015)

Had my closest near miss ever coming home today.

Approaching a cross roads which has traffic lights, all the cars to my right were stationary as I bombed up the inside cycle lane.

A few cars ahead, I did not see the guy waiting in the queue to my right flash the car who was coming the opposite way, wanting to turn right into his drive across our paths.

I was looking down, looked up saw a bonnet about 6 feet away, and you know how it all goes into slow motion?

Anyway the only thing that flashed into my brain was this 'Don't hit the car you will damage the bike', that's all I thought, in like flashing neon inside my brain.

So he saw me, I looked up, he stopped dead, I veered left, up a drive way and nearly into a bush!

I got off, started laughing about how close it was and that I had missed it, and the guy parked on the drive. I got back on the road to set off as I did not think he was going to get out, but he did and was very apologetic, we had a laugh about how I avoided hitting his car only for him to tell me it was a company car! We parted smiling and that was it. He was very apologetic

The guy who let him in must have shoot a brick cause he must have seen it all....I bet he won't do that again!

Oh and bloody windy coming home again!


----------



## MontyVeda (11 May 2015)

I've been off work for a week and a half and hoped the weather would be favourable and I'd get a few big rides in.... but it wasn't so i didn't. Today was my first day back and it was chucking it down this morning, so got my waterproof gear on, got outside to find the rain had more or less stopped (this happens more often than not). So i cycled 4 miles up a hill and boiled in the bag. Maybe next time i'll sack the waterproofs and just take some dry clothes.


----------



## Simontm (11 May 2015)

I was right, very warm ride back but fast. God knows where all the traffic was. 
Numpty count: 1 my favourite pinch point where drivers come off the A3 onto a South Lane. Needless to say a driver ignored the priority


----------



## glenn forger (11 May 2015)

Gave a driver a Paddington stare when he slowed and stopped ahead of me in the middle of the single lane to drop a passenger. He didn't notice.


----------



## Origamist (12 May 2015)

Good tailwind this morning, but the wind seems to be picking up even more so it's going to be a real slog on the way home. Will deploy my new 39t ring and hope for the best.


----------



## L Q (12 May 2015)

It felt like a headwind all the way home last night for the full 23 miles so you would think I would get a nice tailwind all the way to work this morning, how wrong, it just felt like a real swirling wind all the way, only had a good tailwind for around 2 miles.

Had the last 5 miles with a touch of the wet stuff as well but still pleased with the ride in.


----------



## Keith Oates (12 May 2015)

I also had a good tailwind this morning but through the day the wind really freshened up the trip home tonight took and extra 16 minutes to get home. Still I suppose that's a few extra calories gone over board so it's not all bad.


----------



## LoftusRoadie (12 May 2015)

Monday morning, 15 minutes into my ride, barely on the towpath and ... puncture! 2nd one on the front wheel in 7 weeks so will be replacing the front tyre (it's quite old anyway). Nice journeys last night and this morning - feel like I'm getting a rhythm whereby I'm cycling 5 minutes or so off my pb (it's a 19 mile commute) but not exerting myself.


----------



## summerdays (12 May 2015)

Morning Commute very busy, standing traffic in places and one idiot who pulled out from his parking space and barely missed me, I could have kicked his car but the good side of my brain told me not to and to just shout at him!

Return journey I had a tail wind, which I realised just as I turned into a road I hold the QOM on.... I now have a 1 second faster QOM. I don't feel bad about this as I'm doing it will a very full pannier


----------



## J1888 (12 May 2015)

Fairly decent home and back - seems like the nice weather has brought pedestrians with a death wish out, loads of em about today


----------



## ianrauk (12 May 2015)

Traffic this evening around SE London seemed to be at a standstill. I don't think I have ever seen it so snarled up. That and the blasted wind made for tough going.
@Nocode @Beebo


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 May 2015)

Very windy tonight, unlike yesterday when I got a good section of tailwind on the final stretch, it was a beastly crosswind. Had to mickle the chain tonight as it was very noisy after getting a little bit damp this morning.

Also this mornings commute was the first morning of the year with my legs on show


----------



## Beebo (12 May 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Traffic this evening around SE London seemed to be at a standstill. I don't think I have ever seen it so snarled up. That and the blasted wind made for tough going.
> @Nocode @Beebo


On the train today because i had a meeting over in wandswoth, but the wind was strong walking home.


----------



## Origamist (12 May 2015)

Likewise, strong x winds, but as the sun was occasionally shining and the traffic is more benign on my longer route I added a few extra miles. Ate 3 flies for good measure too.

New transmission on the commuter has given me a fillip as has the milder weather. Will start to up the mileage a bit.


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 May 2015)

Windy on the way home this evening, but stuck an extra 15 or so miles on the route. Crossed with about ten MG TD's and TC's as well as a couple of newer MG B's. Then rode clockwise around the Lower Withington race circuit where a race was on. The bunch had split into three groups. Spotted a few local clubs represented. Didn't envy them going deep into a brisk headwind.


----------



## MisterStan (12 May 2015)

Sunny but a friggin headwind again. Not sure what I've done to piss the weather Gods off....


----------



## ianrauk (12 May 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Sunny but a friggin headwind again. Not sure what I've done to piss the weather Gods off....




Going too fast in your morning run.......................


----------



## potsy (12 May 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> Windy on the way home this evening, but stuck an extra 15 or so miles on the route. Crossed with about ten MG TD's and TC's as well as a couple of newer MG B's. Then rode clockwise around the Lower Withington race circuit where a race was on. The bunch had split into three groups. Spotted a few local clubs represented. Didn't envy them going deep into a brisk headwind.


Can you say that again, but in English?


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 May 2015)

potsy said:


> Can you say that again, but in English?


Sorry. There were a shed load of dead old cars going in the opposite direction....


----------



## Mo1959 (12 May 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> Sorry. There were a shed load of dead old cars going in the opposite direction....


No MG Midgets? I had one of them many years ago. Loved it.


----------



## potsy (12 May 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> Sorry. There were a shed load of dead old cars going in the opposite direction....


Gotcha


----------



## Tomtrumps (12 May 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Traffic this evening around SE London seemed to be at a standstill. I don't think I have ever seen it so snarled up. That and the blasted wind made for tough going.
> @Nocode @Beebo



T'was bloody awful traffic. All the way from Tower Bridge to Lewisham roundabout. However I did manage a couple of PRs uphill, so every cloud and all that.


----------



## ianrauk (12 May 2015)

Tomtrumps said:


> T'was bloody awful traffic. All the way from Tower Bridge to Lewisham roundabout. However I did manage a couple of PRs uphill, so every cloud and all that.




And from Lewisham to Bromley..twas mad...


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 May 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> No MG Midgets? I had one of them many years ago. Loved it.


Unfortunately not. Was surprised to see so many older models together though.


----------



## MisterStan (12 May 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Going too fast in your morning run.......................


This morning was nothing special, I was on the wet bike too, just in case. Obviously that meant no rain....


----------



## Tomtrumps (12 May 2015)

ianrauk said:


> And from Lewisham to Bromley..twas mad...


I went Burnt Ash Hill/ Grove Park way at about 6.30 and that was OK thankfully, would have been a pain otherwise!


----------



## markharry66 (13 May 2015)

morning ride in. Dual carriage way from plumstead to woolwhich wont ride in cycle lane due to glass and parked cars.
Idiot on horn informing me of highway code and how I should be in the cycle lane. A few works of advice from me and he was on his way.


----------



## Nocode (13 May 2015)

ianrauk said:


> And from Lewisham to Bromley..twas mad...



Yeah, I left work at 16.30 yesterday hoping to have a nice run home in the sun. Couldn't believe the traffic from London Bridge to Lewisham and then from there to Bromley. It was even bad around Locksbottom. Couldn't fathom a reason for it, I assume everyone wanted to get home and enjoy the weather - that and perhaps the odd pair of temporary traffic lights.

Had a mother in Lewisham with a pushchair and toddler in tow casually cross the road in front of me to a central traffic island. Had to brake to avoid her. I was doing a reasonable clip at the time, but couldn't believe it as she clearly saw me, made eye contact and everything and then walked off the pavement and strolled across the road. It's stupid to do it on your own, but with a pushchair and toddler


----------



## w00hoo_kent (13 May 2015)

ianrauk said:


> And from Lewisham to Bromley..twas mad...


Last night they closed Shooters Hill just after Blackheath, sounded like the hill down towards Deptford which was why everything was nose to tail. A20 was surprisingly empty once I got to that though. Don't know it if was an accident, or another ancient quarry has shifted though. Traffic was pretty bad again this morning too. Maze Hill was so solid I couldn't even filter down the outside which was a pain as I was running later than I wanted to be (I hate knowing at 07:15 if I'm going to be late for work at 09:00).


----------



## ianrauk (13 May 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> Last night they closed Shooters Hill just after Blackheath, sounded like the hill down towards Deptford which was why everything was nose to tail. A20 was surprisingly empty once I got to that though. Don't know it if was an accident, or another ancient quarry has shifted though. Traffic was pretty bad again this morning too. Maze Hill was so solid I couldn't even filter down the outside which was a pain as I was running later than I wanted to be (I hate knowing at 07:15 if I'm going to be late for work at 09:00).




Just found out this morning. Apparently there was a bad RTA on or near Blackheath last night.


----------



## I like Skol (13 May 2015)

Not strictly a commute but youngest son rode to school this morning so I extended the return leg a little and as we were on MTBs I did some pleasant off-road miles. Rode part way around Knott Hill reservoir then cut across the golf course and dropped onto Springs so I could ride the twisty single track along the gulley. Finished off by dropping into the Dingle at Stamford Park which at the top end has a nasty hairpin bend with steps on it. I wish all commutes/school runs were like this, the weather is just perfect.


----------



## MisterStan (13 May 2015)

Fantastic sun shine this morning, gentle wind and a tad cooler, which suited me just fine. 

Just spotted that I have ticked over 20000 miles since getting back on the bike around March 2012 - approximately 17200 of which are commuting miles.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (13 May 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Just spotted that I have ticked over 20000 miles since getting back on the bike around March 2012 - approximately 17200 of which are commuting miles.



Great effort well done!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (13 May 2015)

Mixed it up a bit this morning by detouring onto unfamiliar roads. I very roughly know the area i.e. I wouldn't get lost but didn't know turn for turn. Small country roads with a poor surface made for slow going. It was pleasant enough but it didn't ignite my passion to go out searching more roads like it tomorrow... Still, another 36 miles in the bag on a sunny morning so shouldn't grumble.


----------



## martinclive (13 May 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Just spotted that I have ticked over 20000 miles since getting back on the bike around March 2012 - approximately 17200 of which are commuting miles.



Well done mate - working on the fact that I have done 12k miles in the same time and estimate we cycle 75% of the route together and 75% of the time together means about 6 - 7k of those were together - which is nice


----------



## L Q (13 May 2015)

Really enjoyable ride in this morning, very little wind, 1hr 15 to do the 23 miles without pushing it and I had my winter gloves on to start and within 5 miles I had switched to my summer gloves.

Hope it stays like this for the rest of the week.


----------



## summerdays (13 May 2015)

Morning commute was slightly cooler than I was expecting but it was warm for the homeward bound route. Ended up deciding to take a chance and follow my nose and had a nice time down at Snuff Mills though it probably wasn't an official route, and i suspect I didn't take the best route either. But exploring is always good, you never know when it becomes useful to know an alternative.


----------



## ManiaMuse (13 May 2015)

Had a spectacular moment and nearly came off my bike but saved it going at approximately 1mph over a patch of oil...

Was coming from a side road to a junction. A car and a van waiting to turn in front of me so I coasted and slowed down behind them. Road looked damp at the junction but I didn't think this was odd despite it being dry and sunny all day.

First car was taking ages to pull out even though traffic was clear and I was getting impatient and didn't want to put my foot down. Was nearly at trackstanding speed before he pulled out and I stood on the pedals as the van in front moved. 

Next thing I know, the back wheel completely loses traction and the front wheel is pointing in a completely different direction. By a feat of strength and gymnastics I wrestled the bike, somehow unclipped and ended up perpendicular to the road and facing the pavement. Hop onto the pavement and in my embarrassment (there is a car behind me) I try to cycle off quickly but the exact same thing happens again! 

Get off the bike this time and notice that the following cars are all slipping as they are pulling out, so it must have been oil? Or perhaps my legs are exerting too much power and my back wheel couldn't take it?


----------



## fossyant (13 May 2015)

Man flu...no commute. Son was in hospital with a virus as his blood sugars wouldn't come down. Fortunately he came out last night but he has kindly shared it with the family.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (13 May 2015)

It was pleasantly warm and sunny at lunchtime so I set off a bit earlier than usual and added a few miles on. The wind direction's turned around today, so I'm looking forward to a tail wind to help me up The Hill on my way home. So far this week it's been like towing a caravan.


----------



## MisterStan (13 May 2015)

I am going to have thighs like Andre Greipel if these headwinds don't cease soon!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 May 2015)

Got up this morning to clear skies and it was very chilly. Sun soon came up and was virtually no wind.

Tonight very warm and again hardly any wind - had a cracking ride home. Only downside is if I had done another 1.3 miles I would have jumped my Eddington Number up, oh well a target for tomorrow then


----------



## martinclive (13 May 2015)

Well @kevin_cambs_uk it was me tonight - shortest ride of the year - closest call - stupid impatient bint turned right across in front of me on the Trumpington Street to go up to grand arcade - I'm not sorry to admit she got a very loud shout as she tried to look away - all I wanted was a hand raised in acknowledgement that I'd just saved her licence by seeing the danger
Amazingly driving back from the golf club tonight we saw the car in front do the same turn right (different road) in front of a well lit highly reflective cyclist - fortunately it stopped half was through the maneuver
Seen or heard of too many close calls in last few days - stay safe everyone


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (14 May 2015)

The best wheels are in with a pal for a once over today so took the hack. Also, I bought one of the bike backpacks from Aldi recently so thought i'd give it a test by ramming it full of goodies. I don't normally like riding with a bag on but do you know what, it was actually really good. Very comfy with lots of pockets for your stuff, recommended!


----------



## fossyant (14 May 2015)

More man flu


----------



## MisterStan (14 May 2015)

I'll change the record soon, but another morning and and another headwind! Nice run in nonetheless, cooler again, took my knee warmers off (whilst moving!) after a while as was beginning to overheat, really busy on the busway this morning.


----------



## Simontm (14 May 2015)

So much for the rain coming in later on in the day - damp ride in with a touch of a headwind. 
Drivers surprisingly good- must be saving it up for the proper downpour later but...
As I was turning into the Rec ground, one impatient driver decided to overtake on the other side of the traffic island - luckily the oncoming cyclist was sufficiently back enough to not be affected. 
And a BMW driver moved into my path, causing me to slam on the anchors - don't think he checked his sides or rear view 
So, numpty count: 2


----------



## Hacienda71 (14 May 2015)

Looked out of the window this morning sunny. Thought great, set off half a mile in thought this is a bit windy. First climb of the day realised there was a horrendous headwind blowing. Just checked the weather when I got into the office 25 mph Easterly hopefully will get the remnants of it on the way home for an elusive tailwind.


----------



## L Q (14 May 2015)

Had a great ride home last night, got onto the cycle path from Woodhall to Lincoln and was met by a Deer standing on the path looking at me for ages before moving out of the way and bounding into the field next door then a few miles from Lincoln I had an owl flying side by side for at least 250 yards, incredible sight and he kept looking at me then flew directly over my head and back he went. Now if I had been in my car I would never had seen either.

Only downside was the mouth full of bugs I kept getting, they don't taste great


----------



## I like Skol (14 May 2015)

L Q said:


> I had an owl flying side by side for at least 250 yards, incredible sight


They do that as noisy cyclists often scare small creatures out of the bushes, which they then swoop on. I've had the same thing when driving along quiet country lanes.


----------



## Origamist (14 May 2015)

Strongish x winds but kept up a reasonable pace. Dry and around 9C

Piss-poor overtake by a HGV near Byley with the opposite lane clear. Forgot about it quickly as the sun poked its nose out.

At Hale, moving at about 4mph in the center right of the lane adjacent to a junction (yes, you've guessed it CCers I'm turning right, but not indicating, covering the front brake) when a driver edges forward, wanting to turn right into the opposite junction as I'm about to swing right. She hits the brakes and looks at me like I'm an idiot. I smile and remember it's time to use the inner ring!

Might go the longer way back as traffic is much better through Marthall, Over Peover, Goostrey, and Twemlow Green...


----------



## martinclive (14 May 2015)

L Q said:


> Had a great ride home last night, got onto the cycle path from Woodhall to Lincoln and was met by a Deer standing on the path looking at me for ages before moving out of the way and bounding into the field next door then a few miles from Lincoln I had an owl flying side by side for at least 250 yards, incredible sight and he kept looking at me then flew directly over my head and back he went. Now if I had been in my car I would never had seen either.
> 
> Only downside was the mouth full of bugs I kept getting, they don't taste great



Mega!
Had one flying along beside me (but maybe only for 100yds) hunting in my front light at dusk a few months back - was amazing!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 May 2015)

I like Skol said:


> They do that as noisy cyclists often scare small creatures out of the bushes, which they then swoop on. I've had the same thing when driving along quiet country lanes.


Happened to me as well


----------



## fossyant (14 May 2015)

MisterStan said:


> I'll change the record soon, but another morning and and another headwind! Nice run in nonetheless, cooler again, took my knee warmers off (whilst moving!) after a while as was beginning to overheat, really busy on the busway this morning.



Been moaning about the wind myself. It's actually ruddy strong for this time of year.


----------



## fimm (14 May 2015)

I've been using the big bike all week as the Brompton is in the shop having its hub gear looked at. Yesterday I actually rode it in a skirt, which I don't think I'd ever tried before, and I didn't die (or show my knickers to anyone). Today I got lycra'd up and did the long commute. Nearly took out another cyclist at a roundabout, oops, - a proper SMIDSY by me - I know where he was when I didn't see him, he was behind another car. It would have looked less dramatic if my front brake were better adjusted... didn't hit anyone, just came to an awkward, late stop. I _think_ that if I'd been driving I would probably have approached more slowly and been more likely to stop and check rather than roll through...


----------



## EthelF (14 May 2015)

As I approached some traffic lights the driver of the taxi at the back of the traffic queue ahead of me lobbed a scrunched up food wrapper out of his window, so as I passed him I called him a litter lout, and carried on into the ASL. It then dawned on me that I now had an antisocial, unpredictable and quite probably annoyed taxi driver three vehicles behind me. Not so clever. Fortunately the two vehicles between us were buses, and the light sequence never allows more than two buses to get through the lights per phase. Nonetheless I hammered down the next bit of toad to get out of sight!


----------



## w00hoo_kent (14 May 2015)

EthelF said:


> As I approached some traffic lights the driver of the taxi at the back of the traffic queue ahead of me lobbed a scrunched up food wrapper out of his window, so as I passed him I called him a litter lout, and carried on into the ASL. It then dawned on me that I now had an antisocial, unpredictable and quite probably annoyed taxi driver three vehicles behind me. Not so clever. Fortunately the two vehicles between us were buses, and the light sequence never allows more than two buses to get through the lights per phase. Nonetheless I hammered down the next bit of toad to get out of sight!



Been there, done that, bought the T-shirt. Part of me trying to be nicer/care less is that invariably if I caught a nobber up sufficiently to tell them they are a nobber, I will then be in front of them and at some point they are likely to come past again having had time to get in a potential rage.


----------



## hatler (14 May 2015)

Try dropping the litter back through the window next time. That guarantees a response.


----------



## EthelF (14 May 2015)

hatler said:


> Try dropping the litter back through the window next time. That guarantees a response.



The thought occurred to me, but too late, my big mouth had already overruled my brain!


----------



## MartinQ (14 May 2015)

EthelF said:


> As I approached some traffic lights the driver of the taxi at the back of the traffic queue ahead of me lobbed a scrunched up food wrapper out of his window, so as I passed him I called him a litter lout, and carried on into the ASL. It then dawned on me that I now had an antisocial, unpredictable and quite probably annoyed taxi driver three vehicles behind me. Not so clever. Fortunately the two vehicles between us were buses, and the light sequence never allows more than two buses to get through the lights per phase. Nonetheless I hammered down the next bit of toad to get out of sight!



What happened to the frog's taxi when it stopped in the ASL

It got toad ...

I'll go and hide in a dark, damp corner now ...


----------



## subaqua (14 May 2015)

hatler said:


> Try dropping the litter back through the window next time. That guarantees a response.




I do that with cigarette ends. with the words, I think you dropped this.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (14 May 2015)

Simply awesome ride into work last night, warm, sunny and no wind!!! Set PB's on every section bar 2 and I was carrying my rucksack too, smug night shift ensued


----------



## summerdays (14 May 2015)

Err .... Wet, wet wet. Not much more to say other than soggy gloves, and no horrible drivers, all very nice.

One bit was weird as a bloke stepped out of his house onto the road by me, pulling up his hood with a big 10 inch knife in hand (looked more bread knife than anything else) and he didn't seem aggressive, but I decided not to ask any questions and to keep riding


----------



## MisterStan (14 May 2015)

summerdays said:


> One bit was weird as a bloke stepped out of his house onto the road by me, pulling up his hood with a big 10 inch knife in hand


Check your local news later!


----------



## Ciar (14 May 2015)

Well my update so far, last night mini cab didn't even see me and nearly had me into the curb, van driver behind was going garrity saying did you see him i was like yep luckily helped me avoid him, caught up to said numpty and pointed out the error of his ways.

today coming into work usual route take side road, speed bumps another said numpty in a rush decides to push past me basically move out of the way, so he could get to a place two minutes down the road, that's the first numpty issues so far this year!

now to look forward to getting soaked riding home ;-)


----------



## Simontm (14 May 2015)

Ah the joys of a wet ride home, sheesh! Had one driver about to swear at me - felt him looking at me as I filtered past him but the frown soon turned upside down- it was one of my neighbours 
Numpty count:0


----------



## Tankengine (14 May 2015)

What was that. 
Pouring rain, wind, lunatic drivers and pedestrians stepping randomly into the road at every opportunity. 
Failed to check the forecast this morning and as it seemed allright and not raining set off in shorts, base and jeresey with arm warmers.
Whoops paid for that one. Moral of the story - just because it's 25 degrees yesterday doesn't mean today's ride can't feel like a middle of winter slog.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (14 May 2015)

You forget how tough the rain weather is, its unpleasant, cornering is tricky and you can't stop so fast.

Very unpleasant today but at least it was made bearable by still being daylight and a strong tail wind.


----------



## ianrauk (14 May 2015)

Yukkity yuk yuk...horrid wet. But it wasn't cold or windy at least.


----------



## mustang1 (14 May 2015)

Didn't ride bike today. Took train. Not because I didn't want to, I was just a little late. Kinda worked out in the end as I was going out tonight anyway.


----------



## Origamist (14 May 2015)

Conditions were very similar to this morning. Dry, x winds and around 10C. 

Added an extra 3 miles and really should have gone a bit further, but a puncture weakened my resolve.


----------



## MisterStan (14 May 2015)

Wet, but not dreadfully so, a tailwind was most welcome though!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 May 2015)

Managed to push my eddington number to 82 with tonight's ride home, also wet and windy for me


----------



## Simontm (15 May 2015)

Dull but dry cycle in - dunno where most of the traffic was cos it wasn't on my route! Sun came out at the outskirts of Croydon, which was unusually as it is normally hail, fire and brimstone 
One thing I noticed today is that people do not look behind them for oncoming traffic when getting in their cars, spotted four of them this morning. 
Numpty count: 2. Going down Westmead, a bloke was looking directly at me and still decided to pull out to turn right  
Second was another cyclist at the Gander Green/St Anthony Hosp junction on Stonecot Hill who was so busy mucking about with his computer, he veered in front of me then nearly went straight into the back of a queuing car


----------



## Ciar (15 May 2015)

Well it was definitely a wet ride home and i came ill prepared for the journey, only brought my endura roubaix fleecy thingy, i can happily say it kept me toasty warm and even though wet outside it was remarkably dry inside! definitely the perfect ride for testing out clothing ;-) 

today is car day, so that's my four commutes done.


----------



## apb (15 May 2015)

two bell-end cyclist today. one jumps out on the cycle path in front of me. No "sorry" or anything, just joins the cycle path while looking at me and makes me brake hard.

The other cycling, travelling very fas,t overtakes me on a blind bend. These are "Shared" paths and he had no way to know if there was a pedestrian or another cyclist coming the other way and if there was he wouldn't have a chance at stopping.

Some cyclist are not much better than motorist who drive with complete disregard for anyone.


----------



## LoftusRoadie (15 May 2015)

Cycling along the towpath this morning, lovely sunny day and I saw a couple on their houseboat (and I mean on the roof of their houseboat) lying on their yoga mattresses shagging doing their morning exercises (planking) and I thought what a lovely way to begin the day.


----------



## Butty1972 (15 May 2015)

Really not feeling it this morning, tired, headache, toddler up at 4:30.... 
But, even though, once I was out in the sunshine, mood much improved... didn't bother trying too hard, just had a nice bimble in... two 'almost' clipless moments, but i'm still 100% for the season :-)
Fitted new green swisstop pads last night after pooing myself an impromptu component assessment of my shimano pads in last week's rain. So far so good, but no wet test as yet...


----------



## summerdays (15 May 2015)

I was a bit worried as pilates yesterday was lots of leg exercises that were killing me at the time, so thought I would pay today but I've been fine (I think when she does a leg day I don't suffer afterwards as much as some of the others, whereas the tummy days can be awful). 

Generally been a good day's cycling so far, caught up with friends when I finished at lunch time, just got the homeward journey left in the sunshine, what a pleasant day in comparison to yesterday.


----------



## Simontm (15 May 2015)

Lovely sunny ride home. Hardly any traffic tho which was odd-I know half-term is in a week's time! 
Those that were on the road were nice, smiling, letting me through type people 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (15 May 2015)

Bit of a meh week to be honest, just haven't had the usual drive to crack the miles in. Hopefully I'll be snapped out of it come June, want to go for my furthest and quickest month ever.


----------



## apb (15 May 2015)

To the A-hole who jump in front of my on the cycle path this morning, that's twice I scalped you in the same day. 

Bell-end


----------



## I like Skol (16 May 2015)

Fast run into work tonight. Despite a stiff headwind I still managed to achieve a 19.9mph ave speed (I tried to find that last 0.1mph, believe me! ). Not been that fast for a while, the pint of coffee and a pizza before setting off must have helped


----------



## I like Skol (17 May 2015)

Broke the 20mph barrier for the return journey with a 20.5 ave for 10.7 miles. This resulted in a 20.2mph average for the whole trip, not bad considering I just finished a 12hr night shift. Really glad I achieved this because I was beginning to think the days of knocking out 20 averages were behind me


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 May 2015)

Looks like tomorrow could be the first really wet commute for what seems like ages


----------



## wisdom (17 May 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Looks like tomorrow could be the first really wet commute for what seems like ages


Not here got several soakings last week.


----------



## Sturmey_Hub (18 May 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Looks like tomorrow could be the first really wet commute for what seems like ages


6.30 Monday. Yes, very wet!!!


----------



## raleighnut (18 May 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Looks like tomorrow could be the first really wet commute for what seems like ages


You're not wrong. here in Leicester.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (18 May 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Looks like tomorrow could be the first really wet commute for what seems like ages


Yeah it was! Took all of 1.34 miles to get soaked through but I stayed warm throughout the trip (a short one @16 miles) so was ok. Clothes are now drying, I've had a hot cuppa and will soon be having another accompanied by a full English  nom nom nom. Also took the opportunity to add some hours to the flex balance so I can use a little back on nice sunny days


----------



## Simontm (18 May 2015)

So was a bit late as my daughter kicked off this morning so had to kick down a bit to make up time - unfortunately, the conditions and extra traffic (so that's where it all went - 5 mins extra in bed!) put paid to any Strava glory  Yeah right! 

Good news was that I missed the rain and the heaviest of the wind, yay! 

Also was trying out some French clips which seems to be OK so far. 

Numpty count: 1 A school mum, seeing me coming at her at around 20mph decides "Hell, I may as well do a three point turn anyway"


----------



## MisterStan (18 May 2015)

Wet, very wet. 

I cleaned my bike yesterday.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 May 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Yeah it was! Took all of 1.34 miles to get soaked through but I stayed warm throughout the trip *(a short one @16 miles*) so was ok. Clothes are now drying, I've had a hot cuppa and will soon be having another accompanied by a full English  nom nom nom. Also took the opportunity to add some hours to the flex balance so I can use a little back on nice sunny days



Lightweight


----------



## ianrauk (18 May 2015)

After doing the Great Escape Audax yesterday, a brisk round trip of 160 miles. I was dreading the commute this morning for a couple of reason. a: that my legs would be dead (they weren't too bad is it happens, but the tailwind helped a little) b: the predicted hellish wet weather that the BBC news was telling me was going to descend on the south east this morning. By chance I seemed to have missed the rain. though it is starting to rain now,


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (18 May 2015)

Rubbish all the way in, but still quicker than the bus!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 May 2015)

ianrauk said:


> After doing the Great Escape Audax yesterday, a brisk round trip of 160 miles. I was dreading the commute this morning for a couple of reason. a: that my legs would be dead (they weren't too bad is it happens, but the tailwind helped a little) b: the predicted hellish wet weather that the BBC news was telling me was going to descend on the south east this morning. By chance I seemed to have missed the rain. though it is starting to rain now,



You were lucky, it rained all the way on me, even the overshoes didn't stop my feet from getting a proper soaking.


----------



## Panter (18 May 2015)

Nasty headwind this morning, and I was laden down with gym gear etc so pleasantly surprised to stay under 30 minutes journey time. 

And, my bike is still absolutely spotless following my new, weekly cleaning regime


----------



## I like Skol (18 May 2015)

Simontm said:


> school mum, seeing me coming at her at around 20mph decides "Hell, I may as well do a three point turn anyway"


 Had this done to me last week as well. I was just approaching my son's school on my bike to pick him up when one of the mums did a 3 point right in front of me as if I wasn't there. I slammed on the brakes and avoided a collision but it could easily have been nasty as I was moving pretty quick at the time. I felt like dancing on her bonnet in a rage but I am far to polite so just let it go . It was one of the MeMe cars that every other parent at this school seems to have, a new or very nearly new Mercedes C class. What really winds me up is that these are the same people that always turn up and try to park right outside the school entrance at 9am when the kids are supposed to be in class by 9.00! some of the parking is atrocious and if I was a resident that kept having cars parked across my drive I think I would be out with something sharp leaving them discreet reminders in their paintwork not to do it again.....

Anyway, I have done my 2 commutes for this shift so car tonight. I'm glad I took my mudguards last night as it was damp this morning, but not soaking


----------



## Origamist (18 May 2015)

Rained all the way in - not heavy, but was still soaked after 10 miles. Tailwind helped keep the speed up and good driving made it more pleasant than I feared. I didn't bother with a jacket, but was bordering on cold in the countryside with the wind and rain.

Gave the bike a wipe down and it wasn't too grubby after the clean on Saturday.

Hoping it dries up and the wind becomes more of an easterly this pm so I can stick an extra 3-4 miles on the commute.


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2015)

Back on the bike. The first mile of climbing was hard as I was struggling not to breath too deeply as I would have had a coughing fit.

Slow steady ride after that. Felt like crap.


----------



## wisdom (18 May 2015)

MisterStost: 3700071 said:


> Wet, very wet.
> 
> I cleaned my bike yesterday.


And so did I on journney home backwheel dropped in a pothole bang broken spoke.Made it home ok though.


----------



## summerdays (18 May 2015)

Wet on the way in and then windy on the way home....


----------



## ianrauk (18 May 2015)

The wind can do one... just take your windy bollocks and go elsewhere.. you are not needed to blow hard and make me have to work harder... so just go.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 May 2015)

Headwind as I headed out on my ride home tonight, got to my turning point thinking I would get a great tailwind, nope more bloody headwind. Every direction I went I felt like I was going into the wind.

On the plus side I beat the rain home, but then got drenched when I had to pop out after my tea to run an errand.


----------



## MisterStan (18 May 2015)

Stayed dry coming home, but my socks hadn't dried. Yuck!

A headwind for me too. Four of us rode together, had a nice chat.


----------



## jnrmczip (18 May 2015)

Where to start,
1 a lot of rain
2 a lot of wind 
None of which mattered as I don't mind the elements get used to them living in glasgow. 
3 strava not recording my full ride there and bback

4 bike is dirty well was I actually enjoy cleaning it


----------



## Origamist (18 May 2015)

Managed to dodge the showers and the wind had turned (more of an easterly) on the way home. In light of this good fortune, added an extra 4 miles.


----------



## Simontm (18 May 2015)

Avoided the rain but not the headwind and still cannot get my clothing right in this topsy turvey weather 
Numpty count: 1 a Beemer cut into me at a pinch point then flashed his indicators either in triumph or an apology - hope the latter


----------



## srw (18 May 2015)

I'd just got off the bike at my office after a pleasant commute (despite the cold and the rain) and was crossing the road as a pedestrian when some complete tosser on a bike dazzled me. He had two super-bright headlights on his handlebars - one in flashy mode, and as if that wasn't enough he had a third on his helmet. To complete tosserdom the helmet was a full-face downhill job, accessorised with skiing goggles, a facemask _and_ a helmet cam.

I just hope he reads this and posts the video footage of me rather theatrically protecting my eyes from his hideous egotistical nobberish selfishness. If it's painful to be in the same street as you as a pedestrian, sunshine, just think what you're doing to drivers coming the other way. Sooner rather than later one of them isn't going to be able to see what's happening.


----------



## martint235 (19 May 2015)

There's a little residual heaviness in the legs from Sunday but I'm firmly pinning today's low average against a headwind and traffic!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (19 May 2015)

Its always windy. I mean its always windy.
I can't believe we are not self sufficient on wind power in this country!


----------



## Simontm (19 May 2015)

Bit of a headwind starting out but that soon went. A fast ride in with lots of lesser spotteds abound with the sun (they are aware that it could get quite wet latter aren't they?). 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## Sittingduck (19 May 2015)

Last night's headwind commute was a thing of the past this morning. Managed to tuck in behind a flatbed truck along Chelsea Embankment. This plus the tasty tailwind meant 28mph easy cruising... love it!


----------



## summerdays (19 May 2015)

Tired this morning and battling a wind so just did a pootle pace today! (Hoping the wind is behind me at some point!)


----------



## fossyant (19 May 2015)

Still not well. Took it easy but easily dropped two cyclists including another fixed gear rider up Devils Hill.

Overdressed as rain stopped and the sun came out. Bounced it down again once I'd got changed and at the desk.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 May 2015)

Windy again and really hard work this morning. Mickled the chain last night (third time in a week!) but think it might be time to reintroduce the track pump to the tyres.


----------



## Origamist (19 May 2015)

I seemed to be just behind an active rain front (I watch Country File and know what I'm talking about!) all the way to work and managed to evade the worst of the rain. It did mean that the roads were very wet and there was standing water, but my mudguards earned their keep.

One awful pass, in an otherwise uneventful commute.

Hoping it brightens up later and the wind abates.


----------



## fimm (19 May 2015)

Had a not-very-good pass from a big truck last week sometime - the sort that would provide off-putting cam footage if I had a camera. This morning I had _another_ rubbish pass from - well if it wasn't the same truck, I'm sure it was from the same company. I do wish I had a camera sometimes (but my o/h would have a fit if I got one, he thinks all camera-using cyclists ride around looking for trouble... Yes I know he's wrong, but I wouldn't convince him.)


----------



## J1888 (19 May 2015)

Pretty cold and windy, but nice and bright out this morning.

A couple of things occurred to me on the way in:

- Road runners: Yeah, I get that you don't _want_ to dodge people on the pavement, but jogging on the road, in the same direction as traffic flow, with your headphones in....NOT A GOOD IDEA. First time I've noticed these species and there was rather oddly about 3 on the same stretch of road.

- Recumbent bikers; I doff my metaphorical hat to you - you have nerves of steel to be filtering in City of London rush-hour traffic with roadworks. I'd have thought on a recumbent you'd stand even less change of being seen due to the height!


----------



## martint235 (19 May 2015)

J1888 said:


> - Recumbent bikers; I doff my metaphorical hat to you - you have nerves of steel to be filtering in City of London rush-hour traffic with roadworks. I'd have thought on a recumbent you'd stand even less change of being seen due to the height!


Friends that ride 'bents tell me that just the sheer difference in looks from a DF bike means that drivers are actually more likely to notice them,


----------



## Ciar (19 May 2015)

wind wind and wind, so took it easy and pootled not looking forward to the return journey though as it's going to be rain and more rain.


----------



## MisterStan (19 May 2015)

Nice to see you back @martint235


----------



## J1888 (19 May 2015)

Not bad out this evening. 

Finding riding through the City of London very precarious- no matter how good your hazard perception is, there's always peds popping out from behind a parked van without looking etc. So far I've always managed to brake in time, but it is a bit of a pain. Just an observation I guess.


----------



## glenn forger (19 May 2015)

J1888 said:


> Not bad out this evening.
> 
> Finding riding through the City of London very precarious- no matter how good your hazard perception is, there's always peds popping out from behind a parked van without looking etc. So far I've always managed to brake in time, but it is a bit of a pain. Just an observation I guess.



Bishopsgate is awful, by Liverpool St the peds are either eating something or on a mobile and they just blunder around like in a zombie film.


----------



## J1888 (19 May 2015)

glenn forger said:


> Bishopsgate is awful, by Liverpool St the peds are either eating something or on a mobile and they just blunder around like in a zombie film.



That's sounds about right - I just can't believe that when people are crossing (not at a crossing!) they don't look before they step out.


----------



## ianrauk (19 May 2015)

Well that was good timing. Just walked in the door when the mother of all cloudbursts hit. I couldn't have timed it better. When I was cycling along I could see the black clouds approaching and did wonder if I would make it home in time.

And at least for part of my commute I had a change of wind direction - this time in my favour - thank you.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (19 May 2015)

Thought of @Supersuperleeds this morning as I was just skating around the rain that was heading Leicester way on. I had a few spots but in the distance it was just grim. Later than usual finish saw me put in just a 16 mile ride back, the shortest one of the year so far. In other, and definitely good news, the wheels are back and ready to roll, just give me a nice dry day Mother Nature so I can do them justice.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (19 May 2015)

Hail, freezing cold hail, where the hell did that come from! 
Rather smugly avoided rain on the way in and the hail on the way home. Even added a few extra miles to boot. Though I may regrettthat at 0500hrs tomorrow.


----------



## Origamist (19 May 2015)

Dry and windy, mainly a cross wind.

Was on the final leg home when a van pulls along side (close) and a lad reaches out and puts his arm around my shoulders and pats me on the back whilst shouting "keep on going mate". It was a bit of a shock as I was doing 22 mph at the time. I nodded my head and looked behind to see if the following driver had seen what happened, but, just my luck, they were from the same firm, driving in convoy! The female passenger though it was hilarious...I was less amused.

Will be getting a new camera at the w/e.


----------



## MisterStan (19 May 2015)

Origamist said:


> Dry and windy, mainly a cross wind.
> 
> Was on the final leg home when a van pulls along side (close) and a lad reaches out and puts his arm around my shoulders and pats me on the back whilst shouting "keep on going mate". It was a bit of a shock as I was doing 22 mph at the time. I nodded my head and looked behind to see if the following driver had seen what happened, but, just my luck, they were from the same firm, driving in convoy! The girl passenger though it was hilarious...I was less amused.
> 
> Will be getting a new camera at the w/e.


That's dreadful.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 May 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Thought of @Supersuperleeds this morning as I was just skating around the rain that was heading Leicester way on. I had a few spots but in the distance it was just grim. Later than usual finish saw me put in just a 16 mile ride back, the shortest one of the year so far. In other, and definitely good news, the wheels are back and ready to roll, just give me a nice dry day Mother Nature so I can do them justice.



I had a dry run this morning apart from about 10 seconds when it started to rain, huge drops of rain, and then it just stopped. Dinner time I went out and sheltered in a bus shelter for about five minutes when it hailed, roads were very wet but I was dry by the time I got back to the office


----------



## MisterStan (19 May 2015)

It rained as I left and I got a bit of a soaking, but soon dried off with the headwind acting like a massive hair drier.

Sunny at the end though!


----------



## J1888 (19 May 2015)

Origamist said:


> Dry and windy, mainly a cross wind.
> 
> Was on the final leg home when a van pulls along side (close) and a lad reaches out and puts his arm around my shoulders and pats me on the back whilst shouting "keep on going mate". It was a bit of a shock as I was doing 22 mph at the time. I nodded my head and looked behind to see if the following driver had seen what happened, but, just my luck, they were from the same firm, driving in convoy! The girl passenger though it was hilarious...I was less amused.
> 
> Will be getting a new camera at the w/e.



Report it to the firm if you managed to get the company name?


----------



## ianrauk (19 May 2015)

Origamist said:


> Dry and windy, mainly a cross wind.
> 
> Was on the final leg home when a van pulls along side (close) and a lad reaches out and puts his arm around my shoulders and pats me on the back whilst shouting "keep on going mate". It was a bit of a shock as I was doing 22 mph at the time. I nodded my head and looked behind to see if the following driver had seen what happened, but, just my luck, they were from the same firm, driving in convoy! The girl passenger though it was hilarious...I was less amused.
> 
> Will be getting a new camera at the w/e.




Dicks....


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (19 May 2015)

Origamist said:


> Dry and windy, mainly a cross wind.
> 
> Was on the final leg home when a van pulls along side (close) and a lad reaches out and puts his arm around my shoulders and pats me on the back whilst shouting "keep on going mate". It was a bit of a shock as I was doing 22 mph at the time. I nodded my head and looked behind to see if the following driver had seen what happened, but, just my luck, they were from the same firm, driving in convoy! The girl passenger though it was hilarious...I was less amused.
> 
> Will be getting a new camera at the w/e.



Bloody hell

I am beginning to think camera's are the future


----------



## J1888 (19 May 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Bloody hell
> 
> I am beginning to think camera's are the future



I've had a GoPro for about 6 months and thankfully haven't had to use it yet - a few times it could have been useful.

Defo recommend it.


----------



## Simontm (19 May 2015)

Going to see mates in Wimbledon, saw a big black cloud that looked like it was heading North. Thought if I take it easy, could tuck in behind it and avoid a soaking...was heading towards me 
Ride home was dry 
Numpty count:0


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (20 May 2015)

Drizzly to begin with, but warm enough to be in ss jersey/base & shorts. I'd pretty much dried out by the time I got to work as it was ok when the sun came out. Bit of a breeze knocking about that made it a head down effort in places. Looking good for a few days from now though so I need to change my effort levels and start to step the mileage up.


----------



## Sittingduck (20 May 2015)

Got home last night before any soaking. The benefits of finishing at 4!

Slight tailwind again this morning, so quite a nice ride in. Shame they have botched up Embankment though - it's even worse in the afternoon


----------



## martint235 (20 May 2015)

Nice ride in this morning. Bit chilly but warmed up fairly quickly. I've gained another set of temporary traffic lights heading towards Norwood though that has screwed things up. Had an average of 15.7mph until I hit the traffic queue. My achilles is twinging a bit too, it's probably all the effort I've been putting in to maintain a 15mph average into headwinds this week.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (20 May 2015)

The rarest of cycling phenomena experienced this morning.
Tail wind !


----------



## MisterStan (20 May 2015)

A tailwind! Cruised in this morning, very busy on the busway - saw the 'Wednesday ladies peloton' again (think they're from the university). 

Best bike out for the first time this week. The other one is in desperate need of a new BB, but with the wet weather it has been pressed into further service. BB ordered, so that's my weekend fettling sorted.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (20 May 2015)

Why do motorists have to turn into complete morons in wet weather? Common sense dictates that you should take more care in the wet, give more braking room, take longer to brake, etc. But instead the idiots do the complete bloody opposite.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (20 May 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> The rarest of cycling phenomena experienced this morning.
> Tail wind !


Ah ha, the Lesser Spotted Tailwind! I hope you embraced the experience like no other.


----------



## ianrauk (20 May 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> The rarest of cycling phenomena experienced this morning.
> Tail wind !





MisterStan said:


> A tailwind! Cruised in this morning



Your guys gain - my pain....
Until this evenings ride home  hopefully.....


----------



## clid61 (20 May 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Your guys gain - my pain....
> Until this evenings ride home  hopefully.....



+1 :-)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 May 2015)

Bloody cold this morning, and it rained for a while and the wind just cannot decide which way it wants to blow, most definitely an inyourfacerly. On the bright side once the rain stopped the wind did dry me out before I got to work.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (20 May 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> The rarest of cycling phenomena experienced this morning.
> Tail wind !


lies!!!! This has never happened anywhere ever.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (20 May 2015)

Incontinentia Buttocks said:


> lies!!!! This has never happened anywhere ever.


I swear!
I tell the truth, the whole truth and nothing but!


----------



## MisterStan (20 May 2015)

Incontinentia Buttocks said:


> lies!!!! This has never happened anywhere ever.





kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I swear!
> I tell the truth, the whole truth and nothing but!



Would you trust a man riding a USPS Trek? Just saying....


----------



## fossyant (20 May 2015)

Sunshine and showers. Bumped into a regular this am but told him not to wait for me with my bad chest. Bumbled along again.


----------



## LoftusRoadie (20 May 2015)

Tired, tired, tired - 5 year old daughter came into our bedroom at 4.30am complaining about a pain in her leg (complaining about her leg? She should try cycling 38 miles per day!) - anyway after a few tears - hers not mine - she got back to sleep which is more than I did. 
Nice morning to cycle in, sunshine and only a small headwind and the towpath was less puddle-y than I had thought and also fewer dogs, joggers with headphones etc about so it was quite a smooth ride if not particularly fast. But I'm trying to convince myself that it's not important how fast I cycle, it's just good that I cycle.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (20 May 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Would you trust a man riding a USPS Trek? Just saying....



LMAO

I am clean!


----------



## ianrauk (20 May 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> LMAO
> 
> I am clean!




Thats what HE said....


----------



## Ciar (20 May 2015)

Last night i managed to get less than a mile from home, then the clouds opened up and in the short time it took me to get home i was hailed upon and soaked, this morning totally opposite and relaxing ride in ;-) 

the weather truly is random at the moment.


----------



## J1888 (20 May 2015)

No bike commute as was on a training course and unsure of facilities at the place I was going to.

On bus through the City and saw several moron cyclists going up a tiny gap between moving bus and pavement...gap which then closed and forced one Boris-bike rider to nearly career off on to the pavement - guy must have had a death wish.


----------



## ianrauk (20 May 2015)

↑
_The rarest of cycling phenomena experienced this morning.
Tail wind !_
_↑_
_A tailwind! Cruised in this morning

Your guys gain - my pain....
Until this evenings ride home  hopefully....._

And so it was.. a really nice speedy wind assisted ride home. Nice and mild temps too.


----------



## Simontm (21 May 2015)

Lovely ride in and was looking at a fast time thanks to large stretches of road without any traffic on...until...spoke went on back wheel just past Carshalton 
So it's off to Geoffrey Butler's in minute when they open and hope they can fit the job in today.
I know these things happen but four weeks after a service is a pita
Numpty count: 2 As I nursed my bike round to work, a car just came up onto the shared path and I had to avoid hime!!!! It's not that shared fella! And my spoke has to have a count as well 
Update: 2 spokes gone and mechanic not in till tomorrow - sigh, I hate trains! 
Fella said there had to be a lot of power going down to do that - nice compliment I suppose


----------



## summerdays (21 May 2015)

I'm so tired this week ... and this morning felt like hard work with the wind as well.

As I joined the path I noticed a couple keeping together in the distance, caught them up, thought about overtaking but knew a hill coming up so no point, and sure enough they pulled away. Caught up again and couldn't decide whether to overtake or not since their pace seemed similar but eventually decided to try and I stayed ahead for a short while. They overtook and then I just sat on their back wheel as I couldn't go faster than them and was dropped at each incline. Even after they separated my route carried on with the man and I ended up doing the overtake again just as he approached his office.

I felt awkward but too tired to get further ahead. I hope they didn't mind, we were obviously of a very similar pace this morning.


----------



## MisterStan (21 May 2015)

Legs are feeling it this morning, the wind is taking its toll this week. A nice sunny run in though!


----------



## HarryTheDog (21 May 2015)

Last night the Physio gave me the all clear to start cyling again so did my short commute this morning ( drive to Rainham then ride to Canary wharf, first in nearly 3 weeks)
In Dagenham I spied 2 roadies and a MTB bod up ahead. When I got closer I realized it was 2 young ladies in a chain gang, which on my commute is as rare as rocking horse pooh. The guy on the 29er was trying to hold onto them but he failed . I knew the light sequence at the junction ahead and knew I needed to get a move on to make the next light sequence on green so I pushed on past all 3.
Then in Barking another unusual sight, a bloke on a eliptical bike thingy,blasted past him up the hill ( on a cycleway) , halfway past I realised a guy was coming the other way so had to make it quick, I then apoligised to the bloke coming down as he had to brake, silly me!

Coming out of Barking I was overtaken by another roadie around my age ( grey and grizzled) , he gave me a cheery good morning as he went past so I responded in kind, I realised I had slowed so I just then shadowed him. In Canning town we stopped at the lights. It was only then we recognized each other as having cycled together before so we had a chat.
Looks like a tailwind home, hurrah!


----------



## robjh (21 May 2015)

What a difference from yesterday!
Then – cold, low clouds and windy, and out came the leg warmers and a thermal layer and big gloves that I thought I’d put away for the season.
Now – we’re back to summer, a beautiful sunlit morning, still a bit of wind but hey-ho you don’t want to get too hot.

On both days I had a car almost stop for me at white lines but then carry on drifting across into my path, but both jerked to a halt in time. In the scheme of things they were nothing serious and I carried on physically and mentally unscathed, and enjoyed the rides as I almost always do.


----------



## fossyant (21 May 2015)

Shock horror... Dry and sunny. 

Despite a still dodgy chest dropped a guy on a Pinarello Rokh going up hill. He only managed to catch up going down hill as I was twiddling my fixed.


----------



## ianrauk (21 May 2015)

An absolutely stunning morning weather wise. Sunny blue skies with just a hint of a chill in the air. For some reason traffic was very light on the roads which made for a pretty good run in.


----------



## Origamist (21 May 2015)

Very pleasant this morning. Dry, lighter winds and 9C - was in shorts again. Saw a few more cyclists too which is always nice.

Tried a new DHB Large jersey for the first time this morning – it was described as “pro fit” (there was a clue there) and, as such, it fitted me tighter than a Victorian corset. However, when I was actually riding the bike it felt fine…I reckon it gave me an extra 0.5watts…

If it’s mid-teens Celsius on the way home, will add an extra five miles….


----------



## ianrauk (21 May 2015)

Origamist said:


> it fitted me tighter than a Victorian corset.



_Suck in those guts boys... we are the ghost busters._

I also have a jersey like that 'cept mine is called race fit. Which means a blompy pink sausage like me squeezing into it, looking in the mirror thinking shall I or shant I? But when I do and am out on the bike. It looks (he says) and feels no different,


----------



## Arjimlad (21 May 2015)

I went the (for me) extra long route to work today only to find it was just 2 miles longer than the usual route  but in the sunshine, most enjoyable nevertheless.

There were three other riders I passed going down the A38 - the sunny weather certainly brings a lot more people out on their bikes to work !


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (21 May 2015)

Bit of summer in the air today, long commute back tonight I think


----------



## J1888 (21 May 2015)

Was at my folks last night, so day #2 without the bike.

Tube. Northern Line. Rush hour. Nightmare.

Can't wait to get back on the horse tomorrow


----------



## donnydave (21 May 2015)

Broken down lorry on the bit of country road I have to do at the start of my commute. Absolute chaos..... for people in cars


----------



## fimm (21 May 2015)

"Long commute" today. Headwind, and I was late getting going, and it was raining. Oh well going home should be better.
One very close pass, one of those where I was left wishing I'd slapped the car (I've never actually hit a car, but I've wished I had a few times).


----------



## Rustybucket (21 May 2015)

First clip-less moment on the way home yesterday, lucky it was onto a grass verge & not 50 meters futher up the path - as I would have fallen into the canal!

Tough head wind on the way home too! (especially with a bruised knee & ankle from my fall!)


----------



## mythste (21 May 2015)

had my first altercation with a car last night, a taxi driver (no surprises from those that cycle around liverpool)

Coming up on a two lane road to a 5 way junction, with about 150 metres to go, I check over my shoulder, signal to move into the outside lane as im turning right at the junction. start to move lanes, check again, there's a car well over 150 metres behind me, cool, I'll keep moving. Junction is on a red, no ones in any rush. As I CROSS the lane lines into the outside lane I hear an acceleration and a car flies past me in the same lane, within 25 meters of the junction, to then pull into the left lane as if going straight ahead?!

literally within an inch of my life, and the worst bit? When I pulled along side he said "yeah, I saw you signalling and look round, but you should just get a car mate".

Eh, what? Just admitted to a punishment pass... Sigh. A bit shaken up but back out this morning and the weather was lovely and mild.


----------



## LoftusRoadie (21 May 2015)

So tired last night that I decided to take the train home (sorry!) but just before I was due to leave work I checked online and there were train cancellations/delays so decided to bike home anyway.
And actually it was OK. I decided to take it slow (turned out to be 5 mins slower than normal) and that helped me to enjoy the ride more and I wasn't knackered when I got home.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (21 May 2015)

Last night I commuted back to Dartford rather than Swanley to give my wife more time at work. Having avoided it for the last few months (and being stuck in dual carraigeway hell around Erith instead) I went over Shooters Hill. Made it OK, if slowly, and was overtaken on the way up by another bike (not bothered by that but wish he hadn't shouted something at me as he passed, I think it was encouragement or sympathy but I didn't really catch it and the sudden shout out of nowhere wasn't needed). Happy with the ride, and less likely to avoid the hill next time. Being unwell is really screwing with my decision making sometimes lately.


----------



## summerdays (21 May 2015)

I am feeling absolutely lousy, so worn out, and there is still Friday to go. I almost left the bike and took the bus home. Just wish it was the weekend tomorrow, though I am having a half day luckily.


----------



## HarryTheDog (21 May 2015)

Glorious ride home with tailwind. I had a big chap with long compression socks to chase for a couple of miles so was revelling in 25-27mph speeds on the flat. I did do a turn on the front for a further half a mile, but I dont think the young chap liked being led out by a little greying bloke and walloped past me, but then ruined it by turning off..


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 May 2015)

Had a really bad eye yesterday, felt like something was in it and it wouldn't stop watering all day, so did the direct ride home. 

Got up this morning and it felt a bit better, though hurt when in the sunlight, combined with the cold it made for a slow and steady ride. Tonight it felt much better and with it being much warmer I flew home, so went from one of my slowest rides for a while to one of my fastest.


----------



## Origamist (21 May 2015)

Lovely ride this evening. Pushed for the last 10 miles and took a different route to add an extra five miles. Annoyingly, when I went to upload the ride, the memory card was not in its slot - luckily it was still in the memory card reader. 

Quite a few cyclists out and the road from Hale to Ashley was traffic free as they had put down a new surface dressing.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (21 May 2015)

An absolute belting day today! 104.07 miles despatched in 4:53:53. Weather was bang on, bike felt bang on, legs, yep, bang on.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 May 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> An absolute belting day today! 104.07 miles despatched in 4:53:53. Weather was bang on, bike felt bang on, legs, yep, bang on.


You beat me by two tenths of a mile, and probably a good hour and half


----------



## ianrauk (21 May 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> An absolute belting day today! 104.07 miles despatched in 4:53:53. Weather was bang on, bike felt bang on, legs, yep, bang on.




Well done matey.. you're a machine...


----------



## martint235 (22 May 2015)

Rested and strapped up the achilles yesterday. Took anti-inflammatories too. It felt a little bit stiff this morning but I thought, it'll ease as I cycle. Wrong. Twinging as I crested Shooters Hill, really, really sore by Penge. I still managed to skin a couple of roadies out of Norwood though but by that point I'd just decided it was going to hurt no matter what I did. A week without commuting next week means I should be able to rest it properly.


----------



## Arjimlad (22 May 2015)

Most of the other commuters had been put off by the light rain first thing, but I didn't bother with a waterproof and I'm glad I didn't as the rain was next to nothing by the time I got going. Only passed one other rider !

I signalled to move into the left hand lane after the RAB under the M5, and shoulder checked, but lass in a Fiesta wasn't having none of that and booted it past me. Of course I passed her again at the lights. 

First ride out on the Revolt with its new SKS mudguards. They hardly rattled at all and kept the road spray off me and the bike very well, of course. I'm now ready for whatever weather.


----------



## martint235 (22 May 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> Last night I commuted back to Dartford rather than Swanley to give my wife more time at work. Having avoided it for the last few months (and being stuck in dual carraigeway hell around Erith instead) I went over Shooters Hill. Made it OK, if slowly, and was overtaken on the way up by another bike (not bothered by that but wish he hadn't shouted something at me as he passed, I think it was encouragement or sympathy but I didn't really catch it and the sudden shout out of nowhere wasn't needed). Happy with the ride, and less likely to avoid the hill next time. Being unwell is really screwing with my decision making sometimes lately.


It wasn't me. Didn't commute by bike yesterday. I like Shooters Hill, it's got just enough to get the circulation going in the morning and it's a nice cruise down to my house on the way home


----------



## fossyant (22 May 2015)

Said morning to a guy having a fag on the entrance to the Fallowfield loop. He replied, just having a fag break. I replied Aye then nearly choked on the weed fumes.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 May 2015)

Cracking weather in Leicester this morning, cloudy but very warm. It never fails to amaze me how by just shedding the bikesters my speed improves.

Improved that much this morning I thought I might get a metric hundred in before work, but I found out I ain't as fast as I thought and had to stop at 59 miles


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (22 May 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Cracking weather in Leicester this morning, cloudy but very warm.


'Twas nice wasn't it. I went for arm warmers but definitely not necessary.
Played a bit of 'Race The Tractor', great fun. Basically, a tractor and trailer turned into a junction behind me onto a long country road and it was my job to keep at a pace where he didn't feel it necessary to overtake. After yesterday's exertions possibly not the best call I've ever made but fun none the less!


----------



## Simontm (22 May 2015)

Sigh, just had an call from Geoffrey Butler's. Apparently the rim is splitting on two other spokes...back to Specialised I go! And probably commuting on my dad's tank next week. So much for some training rides this weekend.


----------



## Ciar (22 May 2015)

No commute today as it's rest day, but again what's with the poxy wind last night was just headwind honestly.....


----------



## LoftusRoadie (22 May 2015)

2 people walking together in front of me on the towpath last night. I rang my bell. The lady on the left moved to the right, and the lady on the right moved to ... the left! I had to laugh after they finally sorted themselves out for me.


----------



## summerdays (22 May 2015)

Slightly damp start and a short day and finally a short commute for me this week, and now a much needed holiday! Roads are packed on the way home ...l and don't go near the M5 .... It's a car park almost! Glad I'm not going away tonight.


----------



## J1888 (22 May 2015)

Great ride in this morning...cycled to my folks at about 12.30...rank - horrible wind, grey sky - meh.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 May 2015)

Good job I got a good ride in this morning. Our lass called me this afternoon to ask me to get home as youngest had fallen at school and needed to go to A&E - he's 15 so not exactly a kid any more but this his first trip to A&E, I practically lived in the place as a kid!. Anyway silly bugger was messing around in PE and has broken his arm. 

Took ages getting out of town when I brought him home, I am never going back to commuting in the car.


----------



## Simontm (22 May 2015)

So definitely on the Norco tank next week. The back wheel rim has fatigue splits at the spokes but the guys at Specialized Concept Score at Kingston have been great - no quibble replacement set being ordered, probable upgrade as well, and seeing if the original spoke bill can be compensated!

Ah well, resistance training spose


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (25 May 2015)

Went to bed later than I would of liked meaning the drive I needed this morning was lacking somewhat. I wanted to be out of the door at 05:20/05:30 latest but I didn't leave until 05:55 so I was always on the back foot. Couldn't seem to get into any rhythm and the pace was lacking a little. Finally clicked @ 45 miles in but that was far too late, leaving me only 6 miles to have any fun.


----------



## hennbell (25 May 2015)

Just went for grab the bike for a lunch ride to find rear tyre flat, Bugger

Crap, there is a cut on the tyre.To make things worse I dont have a presta to schrader adapter.
Inner tube repaired, tyre booted with some gaff tape, now just to get the tyre pumped up. I remembered an article that the tops of presta caps can be cut and used as a makshift adapter (google it) but I stupidly removed my caps long time ago. So I took a toothpaste cap and tried the same trick, boom air in tyre. It is only at 40 psi so I will have to be carefull going home but it just has to get me 6 km down the road. I have a new set of schwalbes at home waiting.


----------



## Keith Oates (25 May 2015)

Coming home last evening and something didn't feel right so looked at the back wheel and it was wobbling. Stopped to look and found that a spoke had broken so now another wait for a few days for some spare spokes to arrive.


----------



## HarryTheDog (26 May 2015)

Nice ride in until going down Harold Hill, hill. I was doing over 30 and a woman pulled out on me from the right. She had not seen me at all. My scream brought her back into the land of the living and she was then more alarmed than I was.
Going through Dagenham I started to catch a tall very sinewy guy around my age who looked like an archetypal audaxer. He had a nice fluid action and was keeping 20mph into a slight headwind with no effort seemingly.
At a major junction he stayed on the road so got stuck at the lights, I went on the cycleway and through a crossing so got a good 30 seconds advantage on him.
I then spent the next 8 miles going past a few pootlers wondering where mister sinewy went, every time I looked back he was not there. Then suddenly after a junction he went past me. How the hell he got there without me seeing him coming is a mystery. First thing I noticed was the fluid action had disappeared and I smelt the whiff of desperation. I just followed waiting for the Canning Town slip road hill. We arrived at the bottom together. I arrived at the top all by myself with a nice 20yd gap back to him. Game over!


----------



## Drago (26 May 2015)

I got the Felt all kitted and prepped for summer commute duties, just need the ok from the Doc.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (26 May 2015)

Tough ride in, I was tired before I started and had legs like lead by the first mile. Then realised a head wind was adding to the pain. Absolutely no records broken, but I dragged it in the 11 miles and arrived on time. Then walking to the office door I realised last week I'd agreed to be at a completely different campus this morning, so all of the hard won victory evaporated in seconds. Thankfully it was put down to 'one of those unavoidable mistakes'.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (26 May 2015)

Great ridevin, tail wind again.
The 3 days off and McDonalds Breakfast, Fish and Chips, beer and curry and roast dinner over the weekend really helpded with the energy levels!


----------



## L Q (26 May 2015)

Didn't fancy the ride in this morning and was tempted to take the car but forced myself to do it, In the end I had a great ride with a slight tail wind, I am sure the journey back later will be a tougher one but at least I wont be worrying about the time.


----------



## Origamist (26 May 2015)

Northerly wind = headwind in the morning. Not too bad though as was 12C when I got to work and felt fresh after 3 days off the bike.

Hoping the wind does not switch as I'll get a nice push home this evening.


----------



## donnydave (26 May 2015)

I remain undefeated at one of my favourite cycle-path games, "keep left chicken" on the guided busway, even when the precedent is clearly set by others around you by keeping left, there's always someone who is either in a blissful world of their own, unaware of the chaos they are causing, or as I suspect in some cases, they know full well what they are doing and are just being awkward idiots, as its not a road they have no need to abide by the keep left convention and going against everyone else to try and make a point but in fact all they achieve is appearing a numpty and messing everyone else up. This morning two people were coming towards me, one on the left of the path and one on the right. Not enough room for three abreast. At first I thought the chap coming straight for me was overtaking the other cyclist and would nip infront and all would be fine.I eased off to give him time to complete is manoeuvre but au contraire! chateuneuf du pape! etc etc he was matching the speed of the other person, making no attempt to pass and coming right at me. Needless to say he swerved out of the way at the last minute and muttered "idiot" at me as he passed


----------



## AndyWilliams (26 May 2015)

Canal paths. People with dogs. No spatial awareness.


----------



## martinclive (26 May 2015)

donnydave said:


> I remain undefeated at one of my favourite cycle-path games, "keep left chicken" on the guided busway, even when the precedent is clearly set by others around you by keeping left, there's always someone who is either in a blissful world of their own, unaware of the chaos they are causing, or as I suspect in some cases, they know full well what they are doing and are just being awkward idiots, as its not a road they have no need to abide by the keep left convention and going against everyone else to try and make a point but in fact all they achieve is appearing a numpty and messing everyone else up. This morning two people were coming towards me, one on the left of the path and one on the right. Not enough room for three abreast. At first I thought the chap coming straight for me was overtaking the other cyclist and would nip infront and all would be fine.I eased off to give him time to complete is manoeuvre but au contraire! chateuneuf du pape! etc etc he was matching the speed of the other person, making no attempt to pass and coming right at me. Needless to say he swerved out of the way at the last minute and muttered "idiot" at me as he passed


Going north last week up Histon road - just crossed over the A14 round the corner..... muppet cycling wrong way up cycle path straight at me got a quick shout to pay attention (as he was also looking at his phone while taking the whole path up)
He should have been grateful as there were 4 or so riders behind me - but I'm sure he was just wondering what all the fuss was about - ah well


----------



## raleighnut (26 May 2015)

donnydave said:


> I remain undefeated at one of my favourite cycle-path games, "keep left chicken" on the guided busway, even when the precedent is clearly set by others around you by keeping left, there's always someone who is either in a blissful world of their own, unaware of the chaos they are causing, or as I suspect in some cases, they know full well what they are doing and are just being awkward idiots, as its not a road they have no need to abide by the keep left convention and going against everyone else to try and make a point but in fact all they achieve is appearing a numpty and messing everyone else up. This morning two people were coming towards me, one on the left of the path and one on the right. Not enough room for three abreast. At first I thought the chap coming straight for me was overtaking the other cyclist and would nip infront and all would be fine.I eased off to give him time to complete is manoeuvre but au contraire! chateuneuf du pape! etc etc he was matching the speed of the other person, making no attempt to pass and coming right at me. Needless to say he swerved out of the way at the last minute and muttered "idiot" at me as he passed


Its nobbers like that make me yearn for an 'Airzound'


----------



## Simontm (26 May 2015)

Sigh, so my dad's Norco has a broken spoke so I seemed to be cursed. On the train till I get my bike back


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (26 May 2015)

More bloody head wind.


----------



## Tomtrumps (26 May 2015)

The recent clicking sound which has been bothering me for three weeks was even worse this morning. So took the bike to Evans where it came from 6 months ago and they seemed to have cured it, albeit it wasn't covered under any sort of warranty so I had to pay them for the privilege (grr). But meant the way home was a joy and quicker than ever too, so happyish days!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 May 2015)

This morning had a tail wind for what counts as climbing around here followed by head wind for the down hill part of the commute and then the same coming home tonight. Wind was stronger than expected but shorts and ss top weather coming home tonight so ain't complaining.


----------



## ianrauk (26 May 2015)

Tomtrumps said:


> The recent clicking sound which has been bothering me for three weeks was even worse this morning. So took the bike to Evans where it came from 6 months ago and they seemed to have cured it, albeit it wasn't covered under any sort of warranty so I had to pay them for the privilege (grr). But meant the way home was a joy and quicker than ever too, so happyish days!




So what was it?


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 May 2015)

15 mph headwind on the way home tonight............so I stuck an extra 25 miles on the commute.


----------



## Tomtrumps (26 May 2015)

ianrauk said:


> So what was it?


Something to do with the bottom bracket (a BB30, seems common). I am mechanically inept, but am now going to get a tool kit and learn how to fix things!


----------



## ianrauk (26 May 2015)

Tomtrumps said:


> Something to do with the bottom bracket (a BB30, seems common). I am mechanically inept, but am now going to get a tool kit and learn how to fix things!




OK, yep, BB30's seem to have a bit of a rep for creaking. They do need a lot of looking after.


----------



## Origamist (26 May 2015)

Nice tail/side wind, but the temp was only 11C on the way home. 

Managed an extra 4 miles and saw a few more cyclists on my travels. Roads were quieter, but I guess it's half term?


----------



## LoftusRoadie (26 May 2015)

Nice commute in (slight tailwind) and home tonight. Weather was cool with just a hint of warmness - lovely. Having a decent night's sleep really does make a difference though!
Oh and for some reason, someone from the houseboat community on the River Lea towpath just north of Hackney Marshes has started putting pieces of wood along the towpath in the evening. Not sure if they want to stop us cycling or just slow us down.


----------



## hennbell (26 May 2015)

Worst luck another day another punture and no repair provisions with me. Called tthe wife and shp dropped off another bicycle.

Went all winter with no mechanical issues, now that the weather is good I cant go for 3 km with out a flat.


----------



## J1888 (27 May 2015)

Nice bright sunny morning here in Londinium - bit nippy when setting off and the wind for the first 3 miles was an absolute nightmare.

By the time I got towards Vauxhall the wind died down a bit and was plain sailing


----------



## Panter (27 May 2015)

My bike is still in use every day... and still spotlessly shiny. Just saying!


----------



## ianrauk (27 May 2015)

Panter said:


> My bike is still in use every day... and still spotlessly shiny. Just saying!




Marvellous... 
And runs better too right?


----------



## L Q (27 May 2015)

Wasn't looking forward to the journey back last night with the headwind but it went better than expected as it took me the same time to get home as it did to get to work this morning,

This morning however I don't know what happened but I put my foot on it from the start and did the 22 miles to work in 1hr 3mins, didn't feel like a massive tailwind but I am sure going to find out on the way home. I hope the forecast for rain later is wrong as well.


----------



## Sittingduck (27 May 2015)

Whatever the Queen is doing at Parliament - I wish she would get on with it and GTFO. The closure of the Sq and diversions there are causing havoc with my normally nice commute. The cluster eff of Victoria Embankment (Cheers Boris) is also putting a downer on things... sigh.


----------



## Simontm (27 May 2015)

Sittingduck said:


> Whatever the Queen is doing at Parliament - I wish she would get on with it and GTFO. The closure of the Sq and diversions there are causing havoc with my normally nice commute. The cluster eff of Victoria Embankment (Cheers Boris) is also putting a downer on things... sigh.


Opening of Parliament today ...


----------



## TheJDog (27 May 2015)

Got accused of "aggressive cycling" this morning, I think by virtue of keeping up with traffic in the cycle lane and not giving way when she had to slow down at the junction ahead because it narrows a bit. I honestly did get a bit angry when she started honking, and more angry when she mentioned aggressive cycling, which I guess proved her point.


----------



## biking_fox (27 May 2015)

Passed someone making an odd clattering noise on their BSO. As I neared I could clearly see that the rear brake disk was completely detached and just oscillating around clattering into the frame and presumably wheel! 

Bizarre how bad/dangerous some people let their bikes get!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 May 2015)

Blimey it was cold first thing, like bloody winter again, by the time I got to work it was pretty warm. Also very very sunny, I even stopped and put on the shades 

Also two days into a four day week and already I have Friday legs


----------



## Panter (27 May 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Marvellous...
> And runs better too right?



I have to admit that it does! 
Whilst doing the weekly clean (only weekly, but it's immaculate afterwards and, hey, it's progress!) it's also a great chance to check for any damage and tweak the indexing 

I've seen the light, and I'm not going back!


----------



## Simon_m (27 May 2015)

Why are some drivers so angry? I am guessing it is because they are stuck in slow/non-moving traffic while cyclists zip through the gaps. Is it jealousy then? Kennington and The Cut is really messed up and everyday it looks like sheer hell for drivers.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (27 May 2015)

I figure jealousy and the fact that they feel lied to because everyone made it seem by getting in a car they were getting the optimum travelling experience and they are constantly reminded they aren't (that's what annoys me on the days I have to drive instead of cycle. On the plus side, radio and no sweating).


----------



## 13 rider (27 May 2015)

Today I became a cycle commuter ( just one day at moment ) because I like my lie ins too much .Like @Supersuperleeds says bit chilly in Leicester first thing but short sleeves and long bottoms . 7 miles in on quiet roads . lots of other cyclist about .Lovely ride back tonight in sunshine shorts and short sleeved top .7.25 miles back mainly uphill .I can see these rides being repeated.


----------



## Simon_m (27 May 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> I figure jealousy and the fact that they feel lied to because everyone made it seem by getting in a car they were getting the optimum travelling experience and they are constantly reminded they aren't (that's what annoys me on the days I have to drive instead of cycle. On the plus side, radio and no sweating).



I guess it is like the big diesel con. It was dead cheap when everyone was using petrol, then when everyone switched the price went higher than petrol (i think, i only drive our car now and again)


----------



## Hacienda71 (27 May 2015)

Bit wet coming home.


----------



## Tin Pot (27 May 2015)

Train ride boring as usual.


----------



## Tomtrumps (27 May 2015)

Well that was (head)windier than I expected...


----------



## Origamist (27 May 2015)

Wet all the way to Middlewich. Wind was not too bad, but it's still decidedly cold for May. 

No extra miles, but June is going to be different!


----------



## avsd (27 May 2015)

Wet, cold and windy tonight. Welcome to a Belfast summer's evening.


----------



## the_craig (27 May 2015)

Going to have my first go at riding to and from work tomorrow. 

Been at some HR woman for four weeks to get a cycle locker with no joy. Itll be winter by they time I get it. 

So I'll just leave my bike in the changing room and that'll be that.


----------



## ianrauk (27 May 2015)

the_craig said:


> Going to have my first go at riding to and from work tomorrow.
> 
> Been at some HR woman for four weeks to get a cycle locker with no joy. Itll be winter by they time I get it.
> 
> So I'll just leave my bike in the changing room and that'll be that.




Distance?


----------



## the_craig (27 May 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Distance?




8.5 miles from Shotts to Wishaw in Lanarkshire, and they very gently downhill miles.

But it will be may well be a bugger climbing up said gentle hills after a 12 hour shift.


----------



## ianrauk (27 May 2015)

the_craig said:


> 8.5 miles from Shotts to Wishaw in Lanarkshire, and they very gently downhill miles.
> 
> But it will be may well be a bugger climbing up said gentle hills after a 12 hour shift.




Won't take you long to get used to that distance. Couple of weeks and it will be a breeze.


----------



## J1888 (28 May 2015)

Nice and bright in London, still quite windy.

City of London quiet as a mouse comparatively this morning, must be because of the half term.

Counted just 1 proper idiot driver and 1 proper idiot cyclist. Not bad going.


----------



## ianrauk (28 May 2015)

J1888 said:


> Nice and bright in London, still quite windy.
> 
> City of London quiet as a mouse comparatively this morning, must be because of the half term.
> 
> Counted just 1 proper idiot driver and 1 proper idiot cyclist. Not bad going.




Not interested in the idiot motorist, but what about the idiot cyclist?

And yes, tad windy this morning. Lovely morning ride though, just had to work that little bit harder.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (28 May 2015)

Really sunny commute this morning but the roads were still wet from the rain during the night. Took the opportunity to do a food run for the 2nd day in a row, loaded the backpack up and out the door on the hack for a nice ride. Was a bit of a slow one spinning into the wind which was constant for what seemed like forever. The last mile and a half I jumped onto the tailwind which saw me cruise into work. Really glad of the last 3 minutes respite. Just like a round of golf, you birdie the last and you can't wait for your next round.


----------



## J1888 (28 May 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Not interested in the idiot motorist, *but what about the idiot cyclist*?
> 
> And yes, tad windy this morning. Lovely morning ride though, just had to work that little bit harder.



Setting off from the lights he was to my left; lights go and he cut in front of me and one other, for what reason I don't know, he had nothing to gain.

Further up the road, I was holding a primary position, this clown (now on my inside) pulls out without looking, forcing me further to the right of the road.


----------



## ianrauk (28 May 2015)

J1888 said:


> Setting off from the lights he was to my left; lights go and he cut in front of me and one other, for what reason I don't know, he had nothing to gain.
> 
> Further up the road, I was holding a primary position, this clown (now on my inside) pulls out without looking, forcing me further to the right of the road.




A no perception, ignorant numpty then...


----------



## L Q (28 May 2015)

Now getting seriously bored of the wind, headwind for the entire 22 miles back last night, missed the rain thankfully as I didn't leave till 9.15 last night.

This morning my legs feel dead.


----------



## fimm (28 May 2015)

Nasty headwind 
An unusual number of idiot drivers - prizes to the person who overtook me on my left we were both turning right, who had a sticker about safe driving in the back window; the driver of a box van that forced oncoming traffic to stop so they could get past me, and the bus driver who forced his way past me while I was stationary waiting to turn right. I was so annoyed with the last one that I actually slapped the bus - first time I've ever hit a vehicle like that I think.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (28 May 2015)

Windy as hell as usual
had enough


----------



## HarryTheDog (28 May 2015)

This morning was un-remarkeable, the ride home had a comedy factor. Got to the cycleway that goes around the A406/A13 roundabout to find 2 pigs rooting along the verge up the A13 sliproad. I guessed where they came from ( not hard the place is 10 yards away) and as they seemed not to be in immnent danger of stopping thier rooting , I went to the small holding to alert the owners who then came and rounded them up. Normally its the ponies I find on the cycleway once in a while. 
Once I got out of town past Harold Hill going up a long drag I spied 2 guys on skinny tyred hybrids ahead. The one at the back was a bit chunky and his mate was slowing for him all the time. I went past and wondered if the fitter one would come after me. Sure enough he speeded up but then realised he had dropped his mate and relunctantly slowed to a crawl to await his friend.


----------



## ianrauk (28 May 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Windy as hell as usual
> had enough




Yet brilliant for me  had a really nice quick ride home.

On a serious note Kev, you seem to let things really get to you when riding. Try not to let it. It's raining again? so what, it's just a bit of wet. It's windy again? So what, it's fun going the other way. Try and see and remember the better things about bicycling rather then the bad side.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (28 May 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Yet brilliant for me  had a really nice quick ride home.
> 
> On a serious note Kev, you seem to let things really get to you when riding. Try not to let it. It's raining again? so what, it's just a bit of wet. It's windy again? So what, it's fun going the other way. Try and see and remember the better things about bicycling rather then the bad side.


LOL!

I do try !

I just like to moan, but I should be thankful I can cycle


----------



## the_craig (28 May 2015)

the_craig said:


> 8.5 miles from Shotts to Wishaw in Lanarkshire, and they very gently downhill miles.
> 
> But it will be may well be a bugger climbing up said gentle hills after a 12 hour shift.



Done my ride to and from work today. Gave myself an hour to get down which resulted in a half 5 rise.  But getting down sharp, having a shower and a coffee meant I felt really fresh for starting. Even recorded it on Strava. A vicious headwind was only countered by the fact it was mainly downhill. 

13 hours later, I headed home and despite some fairly steep climbs and a gentle uphill, the headwind earlier became a generous tailwind. Result. (Strava of my ride home too.) 

I felt better on the ride home as I had some supper about half 5. Would a quick snack before I leave be beneficial?


----------



## martinclive (29 May 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Yet brilliant for me  had a really nice quick ride home.
> 
> On a serious note Kev, you seem to let things really get to you when riding. Try not to let it. It's raining again? so what, it's just a bit of wet. It's windy again? So what, it's fun going the other way. Try and see and remember the better things about bicycling rather then the bad side.


We try - but seriously in 4 years have never known the constant relentless wind (and the direction changes generally being unfavorable) we have had in the last couple of months- it is just so exposed here too

Anyway @kevin_cambs_uk always looks happy enough when I see him so no need for a suicide watch yet!!!!!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (29 May 2015)

martinclive said:


> We try - but seriously in 4 years have never known the constant relentless wind (and the direction changes generally being unfavorable) we have had in the last couple of months- it is just so exposed here too
> 
> Anyway @kevin_cambs_uk always looks happy enough when I see him so no need for a suicide watch yet!!!!!



Thanks Martin!

But I do moan a lot!


----------



## ianrauk (29 May 2015)

martinclive said:


> We try - but seriously in 4 years have never known the constant relentless wind (and the direction changes generally being unfavorable) we have had in the last couple of months- it is just so exposed here too
> 
> Anyway @kevin_cambs_uk always looks happy enough when I see him so no need for a suicide watch yet!!!!!




Yeah can understand that and @kevin_cambs_uk is right, he does moan a lot


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (29 May 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Yeah can understand that and @kevin_cambs_uk is right, he does moan a lot


Your right, and my wife would agree!!!, but I am turning over a new leaf today, onward and upward!


----------



## ianrauk (29 May 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Your right, and my wife would agree!!!, but I am turning over a new leaf today, onward and upward!


----------



## martinclive (29 May 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Your right, and my wife would agree!!!, but I am turning over a new leaf today, onward and upward!



Yeah right - you seen the wind forecast for tonight? That will be an early test of the new positivity ha ha!


----------



## ianrauk (29 May 2015)

martinclive said:


> Yeah right - you seen the wind forecast for tonight? That will be an early test of the new positivity ha ha!




Oi, don't get him down before he's even started thinking about the journey back............


----------



## martinclive (29 May 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Oi, don't get him down before he's even started thinking about the journey back............


Would not dream of it.................


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (29 May 2015)

Lol
I beat the rain this morning 

But I am feeling good!!!


----------



## summerdays (29 May 2015)

It's here and horrible but I managed to nip out first thing before it arrived!


----------



## ianrauk (29 May 2015)

The report for this mornings ride in was for crap, wet weather. it never materialised. Cruised in accompanied by clear blue, sunny skies. Very nice. Though now it's turned very grey and is looking like it's going to pour it down any second. Luckily it's meant to clear away before this evenings commute home.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (29 May 2015)

Milder than I thought it would be this morning. Even with the rain there was no need for anything other than jersey and shorts. I do find riding in rain when it's mild quite nice, always feels fresh, as opposed to a dripping sweaty mess when wearing a waterproof jacket. Looks to clear by this afternoon so may extend a little tonight. 
I don't know what it is lately but I've just not had that oomph to want to do the distances I thought I would at this time of year. 
Anyway, Happy Friday CC Commuters!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 May 2015)

With the end of the world prediction on the BBC forecast I donned the rain jacket, slapped on the overshoes and the waterproof gloves in anticipation of the drenching I was about to receive. 

As usual BBC got it wrong I had lightish rain for the last 10 miles. About half an hour after getting to work it bucketed it down. 

Nice and sunny now, just got to see if I can stuff all the rain gear in the rucksack so I don't have to wear it on the way home.


----------



## martinclive (29 May 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> With the end of the world prediction on the BBC forecast I donned the rain jacket, slapped on the overshoes and the waterproof gloves in anticipation of the drenching I was about to receive.
> 
> As usual BBC got it wrong I had lightish rain for the last 10 miles. About half an hour after getting to work it bucketed it down.
> 
> Nice and sunny now, just got to see if I can stuff all the rain gear in the rucksack so I don't have to wear it on the way home.





kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Apparently the BBC are going to do a new Lottery Number Predictor App.
> They are going to use the same Algorithms used in the Weather App.



Nuff said!
(interestingly(!) enough this quote was exactly 1 year ago today ..........)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 May 2015)

Had to pop to the warehouse this afternoon (couple of miles away from the office) so went on the bike, bloody hell it was windy, so from there I headed straight home, didn't fancy an extended commute in that wind.


----------



## HarryTheDog (29 May 2015)

Seemed tired on the way in and out, now I'm off to Cornwall till the 10th so no commuting for me for a while. May or may not take the bike.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (29 May 2015)

Forced myself to do a bit further tonight to try and get that spark back - and it worked a little too. Beautiful sunny weather and a nice breeze to keep it fresh. Just a few more rubbish weather days to come I think then we look to have some of that nice stuff on the way to us as a bit of a treat.


----------



## Origamist (31 May 2015)

I see an "unseasonably windy spell" is forecast for the next few days...


----------



## martint235 (1 Jun 2015)

Well I bailed on the way to a ride on Saturday due to an Achilles issue so was a bit nervous about today. It twinged a lot and grumbled but it seems no worse now than it was when I left home. Didn't push it and I altered my pedalling style as the ankle seems to prefer a heel down action. I wish I could have a sign for my back that says "I'm not racing you today. Crocked". It took an awful lot of willpower not to chase the two riders up Shooters Hill. Convinced I could have beaten them comfortably.

I wish I could remember how to cure the Achilles issue though. I first suffered it a few weeks before I rode London - Wootton Bassett a few years ago and I thought it would rule me out. It wasn't fixed before that ride though as I remember taking a load of painkillers with me. Maybe I do just have to ride through it and it'll get stronger.


----------



## J1888 (1 Jun 2015)

FFS, Farringdon Rd closed southbound...how did I not know about that?!?


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jun 2015)

No cycle commuting for me today as have company business to attend to tonight. I had to mix it with the great unwashed on SE London's finest railway system.


----------



## Origamist (1 Jun 2015)

Lovely weather with a strengthening SW wind. The commute home looks horrid though!

Got beeped at coming into Hale for what I can only assume was electing to ride a metre or so from the hedge. I pretended the driver wasn't an imbecile and gave him a thank you wave all the same.


----------



## Arjimlad (1 Jun 2015)

Only 6 miles in today, it was already quite windy. I rode my mudguard-equipped new Revolt and wore my waterproof ready for the ride home !


----------



## fossyant (1 Jun 2015)

Dry and a little windy. Got a 74 mile commute tomorrow in the predicted winds....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jun 2015)

fossyant said:


> Dry and a little windy. Got a 74 mile commute tomorrow in the predicted winds....



BBC are forecasting just shy of 50 mile an hour winds for Leicester tomorrow, might be a short commute for me then


----------



## fossyant (1 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> BBC are forecasting just shy of 50 mile an hour winds for Leicester tomorrow, might be a short commute for me then



I am hoping the south westerly is correct as I should have a tail wind return... Yeh right..


----------



## Keith Oates (1 Jun 2015)

A light headwind for me going in this morning which turned into a stiff tailwind going home this evening needless to say I was happy going both ways today.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## martint235 (1 Jun 2015)

Well for the trip home, still a knackered ankle and I broke a spoke on the bike. Never had one snap in the middle before but first time for everything. 

I've replaced spokes before but the disc is making this a novelty for me. I've had a look and I hope it's a simple case of remove disc with shimano cassette tool to get the spoke in but we'll see.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (1 Jun 2015)

Very wet, very windy but awesome anyway 








Might drive tomorrow though......


----------



## Origamist (1 Jun 2015)

Snap.

I can't believe it's June - very wet, very windy, and a poxy 7C.

Tried to cheer myself up with a sour jelly worm at Middlewich (where the rain was stinging my face and I was crawling along at 14mph), but even that failed as I spat half of it out - chewing with my mouth open again...

If it's like that tmrw night, I'll be riding half the way in the evening...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jun 2015)

Blimey that was just a bit windy, at least it didn't pour down on me. 20ish miles of a knackering head wind followed by 10 or so miles of tailwind


----------



## potsy (1 Jun 2015)

Origamist said:


> I can't believe it's June - very wet, very windy, and a poxy 7C.


AKA Summer in Manchester 

Been struck down with the dreaded man flu this week so am having to drive in for all 4 days, seeing the weather I can't say I am that upset at missing a couple of bike rides tbh


----------



## HLaB (1 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Blimey that was just a bit windy, at least it didn't pour down on me. 20ish miles of a knackering head wind followed by 10 or so miles of tailwind


I hammered it home straight into the head wind to avoid the storm; turns out I had plenty of time and could've plotted a more considered route to take advantage of the wind


----------



## Jenkins (1 Jun 2015)

The wind's definitely picking up here - I topped out at 40+mph on a short downhill section where I'm lucky to touch 35 in normal breezy conditions. 

Tuesday is a 1pm start so I'm hoping the worst of the weather will have gone through by then, but at least I'll have plenty of time to assess the conditions to see if it's safe to use the bike.


----------



## MiK1138 (1 Jun 2015)

Shocking ride home today, rain chucked it down ,40 MPH Xwinds and a bleddy rear wheel puncture from an invisible pothole . i love cycling


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (2 Jun 2015)

Wet & windy same as most folk yesterday evening. Almost considered going the shorter way back but opted for a standard run, when you're wet you're wet! Just before going to bed I gave the tyres a quick check over and found a punctured front. Thought is time myself doing the change for curiosity, 8 mins 4, including taking a tyre and tube off another wheel. Woke up to a grim morning but again chose the standard 26 miles, need to get what I want to be my biggest month off to a good start!


----------



## martint235 (2 Jun 2015)

Well it was windy. My ankle is still crocked but it doesn't seem to be getting any worse. However @ianrauk I don't think I'll be doing centuries until it starts to improve, I'm on call this weekend anyway so it's moot for then.

On a positive note, my replaced spoke has held and seems ok. I'm always surprised by this even though I've now replaced spokes a few times. I don't think I'd be confident to build a wheel yet but one broken spoke I can do! On the negative side it was my last spare and I don't have a clue what the size was so the next one to break goes to the shop anyway.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jun 2015)

Woke up to howling winds, so rolled over and went back to sleep. Not looking forward to the ride home tonight, though BBC are now saying 40mph winds not 50!


----------



## MisterStan (2 Jun 2015)

My other half didn't sleep well last night, which meant I didn't sleep well last night, was listening to the wind and when I got up, was really in two minds about cycling, then I thought about the two buses i'd have to take and got the bike out of the shed. 

Punctured on Histon Road, pumped her up enough to get somewhere quiet - found a nice bus shelter and used that - massive piece of flint in tyre. 

Tonight looks interesting!


----------



## summerdays (2 Jun 2015)

Well breezy but not such that it was demoralizing ... and Irish rain ... the sort that is soft and very very wet!!!


----------



## Panter (2 Jun 2015)

%$£^^$£^$^ WIND!!


----------



## Captain Slackbladder (2 Jun 2015)

Brutal headwind travelling east to west this morning. Ditched the road bike and used the cycle paths on the hybrid...


----------



## J1888 (2 Jun 2015)

Actually, not too bad.

The wind sounded apocalyptic outside, but once on the road, it wasn't that bad.


----------



## glenn forger (2 Jun 2015)

Had to detour because armed siege. Outside the railway station Norwich on Sunday, old bill told me to go round.


----------



## Origamist (2 Jun 2015)

The wind had eased off when I left in the morning so did not get the big push to work that I was hoping...Drizzle in Salford, but otherwise dry.

One dismal overtake on a bend - forced another driver to brake hard and she belatedly beeped her displeasure.


----------



## J1888 (2 Jun 2015)

glenn forger said:


> Had to detour because armed siege. Outside the railway station Norwich on Sunday, old bill told me to go round.



I had to detour on Friday eve...couple of roads in the City of London closed off (at 7pm on a FRIDAY EVENING!!) to film flipping Taggart.

Armed siege-ists and crap tv makers have no consideration for the average velociraptor.


----------



## J1888 (2 Jun 2015)

Well, that was cr@p.

First off - waiting in ASL at red light to go straight on - could I have taken a more central primary position? Suppose, but no other traffic around me.

In comes a motorbike courier to my right hand side (his company shall remain nameless for now), straight to the ASL, I check the back of his bike to see if there's an indicator, can't see anything (that's not to say for sure, but there weren't nothing flashing that I could see). Lights go green, I pedal off and whaddaya know, he turns towards me and going left, toots his horn. I stop and ask 'What are you doing!?' considering he nearly clipped me. He then gives me a load of expletives, to which I just reply 'Why were you even in the ASL?' Queue a load more expletives and then he attempted to launch some weird type of head/chest butt at me, but was a good foot/half a foot too far away from me, and proceeded to speed off. I've got it all on cam.

Next one was half my fault - coming up to lights, they're amber, I'm about 10 metres away, so as I should do, I stop (in the middle). Some goon in a minivan then squeezes to my right and sits right level with me (no ASL) - why?!!? Anyway, irked by this moron and the incident that happened 5 minutes earlier, when pedalling off, I completely missed the pedal, pedal whacks up and hits my achilles, I'm all over the place...

...then I finally ride home.

Fed up. Gimme a beer.


----------



## MisterStan (2 Jun 2015)

Another visit coming home. Suspect I stopped looking for the culprit from this morning too easily....

Very strong winds coming home, huge gusts from the side and later straight into it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jun 2015)

Windy, that is all


----------



## HLaB (2 Jun 2015)

A bit of a contrast my commutes today. Wet, cloudy and still on the way in (when the forecasted wind would have been behind me) and Dry, sunny and windy tonight. Went by the rail path for the first time tonight to get a bit of cover. My thoughts to it. Its ok a bit rippled with tree roots, just out of town its got a whole load of bends with zero vis (could see a whole lot of accidents/conflicts happening there) and when you are a bit out of town it becomes loose surfaced, so I left it there. On the whole its a useful route in and out of town for some but I still prefer the road. It worked tonight though in giving me shelter from the wind


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Windy, that is all




This.. is exactly what I was going to write here....


----------



## fossyant (2 Jun 2015)

70 miler in fact. Head Wind on the way to Crewe. Wet roads and a quick shower, but that was it. 2 hours 8 mins and 5 seconds there and 10 seconds slower coming home despite so called westerly... Hmmm.

Bit stiff and sore now.


----------



## Origamist (2 Jun 2015)

Windy, but quite warm in the sun so added an extra 4 miles.


----------



## markharry66 (3 Jun 2015)

Nob head central last night on way home. Lots of people ignoring high winds and just punting the throttle on their chav wagons.
This morning not so bad where is the summer?


----------



## martint235 (3 Jun 2015)

Ankle still protesting but a 15.5mph average into a bit of headwind wasn't too shabby!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (3 Jun 2015)

At last, bestie makes a reappearance as the sky was clear, the roads were bone dry, and I was ready to have some fun after 5 days of wetness. 
Took a while to get going and was a bit blustery in places. Passed a guy who was fully kitted up, then a few minutes later I hear the click of a shifter behind me, a wry smile spreads across my face, I feel some SCR on the way. Up the cadence just a smidge and hold it well, then I get to the turn where I know the next 15 miles are straight into the wind. Shoulder check for traffic, make the turn and see the fella is a couple of lengths back, here we go, down a sprocket, get up to 22/23 mph and just sit there. Wind was battering me but got into a great rhythm, see ya later 'tata! 
Was about 23 mile in when I saw in the distance the darkest clouds coming over toward me. Race the rain game time! I rode until I met it then turned round to see if I could get out of it again. Managed it after about a mile. The legs certainly knew about the morning's antics when I arrived at work!


----------



## fossyant (3 Jun 2015)

Sod off wind.


----------



## subaqua (3 Jun 2015)

windy along the regents canal early today, but was compensated by seeing the 2 swans flying low over the water coming up to Islington basin . Loads of cygnets too . I love the canal ride when there are no nobbers riding stupidly fast.


----------



## J1888 (3 Jun 2015)

Working at home today - achilles is bruised from last night and wanted to give myself a break off the bike for a morning.

Gonna head to my folks which is across London, so I'll set of at about 4.

Gonna not get wound-up by bad drivers/cyclists, just stay as safe, smart and switched on as I can, so wish me luck. 

Any pr1ck tries to head/chest butt me and I'm off the bike and offering a square go before he can run off.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jun 2015)

J1888 said:


> Any pr1ck tries to head/chest butt me and I'm off the bike and offering a square go before he can run off



And in English? 
Did someone head but you recently then?


----------



## J1888 (3 Jun 2015)

ianrauk said:


> And in English?
> Did someone head but you recently then?



Naw, some coward on a motorbike driving like a total moron launched a sh1tebag attempt at a headbutt/chestbutt yday...he was far too far away and the sped off.

Usual quotient of clowns on the road this afternoon - one that made me chuckle was some fat pr1ck in a caddy van, obviously objecting to the fact that I dared to be cycling on the road...passed me and starting mouthing off and sped off...oh dear, he then hits red light and looks straight in front when I peer through the window asking him what his problem was.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jun 2015)

I might have made up a few of the miles I missed yesterday due to the wind  

Weather bloody near on perfect tonight for the ride home


----------



## zaza123 (3 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Weather bloody near on perfect tonight for the ride home



Certainly was. Beautiful weather for a change. Let's hope this is the start of summer.


----------



## Origamist (3 Jun 2015)

Gorgeous conditions. Wind was lighter and mainly from the side. An extra 5 miles were tacked on. 

Only incident of note was a bumble bee flying into the side of my head on a country lane with grass growing in the centre of the road....


----------



## the_craig (3 Jun 2015)

HR finally got their finger out and after 4 weeks and numerous phone calls, I've finally got a bike locker at work. So I'm no longer storing my bike in the shower room and annoying the cleaners. 

So down to work was a fairly uneventful ride with a brisk headwind (Strava here) Only thing of note is how rutted and bumpy the roads are. At some sections, I truly dread going over the cracks and shitey asphalt.

On the way home, there were a couple of heart stopping moments when traffic was passing without giving me much room. One occasion was a big HGV that was way too close. And the other who was a wee fanny boy racer type. Why do all these fannies drive yellow cars!? Every time I've been almost run off the road, it's been some dick in a bright yellow Saxo! I'm almost conditioned to avoid yellow cars and just let them past. But I was faster home than I was earlier - Strava here.


----------



## Simontm (4 Jun 2015)

First day back on bike for two weeks and I don't seem to have dropped any speed which is good. 
What isn't good is that I have sprained a finger on my left hand so every little dent in the road was felt this morn, ouch. Also, although I can back brake fine, shifting front gears gears is a faff so big-ringed it all the way in 
Lots of lesser-spotteds going my reverse but was glad to see the nice lady at Windsor Avenue/Hogsmill still going strong. 
Lovely weather, quite quiet apart from the A232 past Carsharlton and numpty count: 0


----------



## Captain Slackbladder (4 Jun 2015)

Lovely morning ride, bit of a breeze but almost perfect. Feels like the first time in weeks there hasn't been a headwind.


----------



## MisterStan (4 Jun 2015)

What a farkin' lovely morning for a ride.


----------



## J1888 (4 Jun 2015)

Cycled through London from SW to N1 this morning; great morning for it, slight wind but not absolute murder. Witnessed the usual compliment of bad driving and cycling, one that really stuck in my craw was cyclists going way beyond the stop line at Lambeth North going towards Waterloo...they set off before the lights have gone amber/green, then proceed to pootle at 5mph, making it very messy for potentially 3 lanes of cyclists and traffic being squeezed into one.

If you're going to sit at lights, just wait for them to go green ffs.


----------



## martinclive (4 Jun 2015)

MisterStan said:


> What a farkin' lovely morning for a ride.


You missed the best part of the day .............


----------



## Arjimlad (4 Jun 2015)

I too had a PB on a Strava bit last night, hoofed it home the short way as I left the office a bit late and I seemed to fly along Trench Lane. A beautiful sunny ride in today, 10 miles of bliss. But there were a lot more bikes on the road today, down the A38 so I had to overtake a few.

One chap kept on veering out to overtake a slower rider but did not have the beans to actually do it. I had to wait for a gap in the traffic before I could safely get past them both. Winter miles, summer smiles !


----------



## zaza123 (4 Jun 2015)

It's mornings like this that make all those rainy, windy, icy, haily commutes worthwhile. Felt like I had wings.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jun 2015)

Lovely out but my legs are shot from Tuesdays 70 mile commute.


----------



## LoftusRoadie (4 Jun 2015)

Last night and this morning was such lovely weather that I didn't push it all - just enjoyed the weather and the towpath (not so much the London roads!) and arrived feeling very relaxed.
Lat night somewhere just passed Aldgate East station I passed a cyclist with a rucksack on his back. And in the rucksack was ... a dog! Not a great dane though, more like a chihuahua.


----------



## AndyRM (4 Jun 2015)

I picked a good week to get back in the saddle after months of excuses and laziness. Been a lush few days, though Tuesday was a bit windy.

Nearly came a bit of a cropper at a mini roundabout, though I think the driver had changed her mind from turning left into a queue. Fortunately nobody was damaged and I was given a timely reminder to change my knackered blocks.


----------



## Drago (4 Jun 2015)

Not commuting again yet (that'll be a Monday) but some interesting news. From mid July work may be moving me to different premises, upping my 7 mile 1 way jaunt to 12. Mixed feelings about it - I used to do it whennI was previously based there and lived in the next village about a mile from where I am now, and its delightful at weekends but can be a nasty traffic laden ballache during the week.


----------



## Simontm (4 Jun 2015)

Lovely commute to Wimbledon to see some mates then a nice trip home. Those wheels are definitely faster if a bit harder. Now, take a waterproof tomorrow or not?
Numpty count:0 tho the van really needs to stay out of the cycle lane on the Croydon road


----------



## summerdays (4 Jun 2015)

A beautiful commute in, took an ambling route in (very unusual for me to extend a commute especially the in bound), and purposely looked for the off road beside the river diversion. Just cruising along, enjoying everything

The outward route was nice but I'd filled overfilled up my pannier with loads of work stuff and I actually weighed it when I got home 17 kg! So i took it fairly easy, though some bloke who overtook me then sat in front looked a little annoyed that I stayed there for the next mile or so (he shouldn't have only just passed me). Finished off the ride with an ice cream!


----------



## The Rover (4 Jun 2015)

I'm very new to this commuting lark after working too far away but a move closer to home means I've no excuses so I've been doing 12 miles each way with 700 ft going and 900 ft coming back plus a few longer social rides.

It's been a bit of a slog due to shifts and I've been coming home at midnight ish after a 10 hr shift which is both exhilarating and slightly scary! Anyway I've lost 1/2 a stone and tonight knocked nearly 10 mins off my best time so I'm really pleased although the change in weather must take some credit!

I've had two shoulder ops in the last 12 months as well so at last I feel like I've turned a corner.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Jun 2015)

A couple of lovely rides on both Thursday & Friday, ruined by the working bit in the middle of each day.

At last, two consecutive days of warm sunshine and light winds - unheard of this year.


----------



## Simontm (5 Jun 2015)

Woke up to passing thunder and thought Oh good, now do I want to be hot and sweaty with a waterproof or just be wet and go without. 
Headed out determined to keep that big black cloud behind me and the sun even came out when I hit Croydon 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## zaza123 (5 Jun 2015)

Warm as well as sunny early morning for the first time this year in north Staffordshire. Flew in with a single layer on and a small bag.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jun 2015)

We had the mother of all thunderstorms at 5am. So though, that's it, be prepared for a very wet commute. But the wet commute didn't materialise. It's was very warm though. And the traffic.. bloody hell.. just because some threatened rain, everyone seems to have decided to take the car... gridlock in my part of SE London. No other cycling commuters either - fair weather wusses. 

Still may get a bit wet for the return leg this afternoon


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Jun 2015)

Set off at 5am with my woolly gloves on over the fingerless, windstopper over the ss jersey and bikesters over the shorts. After two hours I stopped and took the lot off, I was baking. Very muggy morning but we are forecast to miss the storms.


----------



## zaza123 (5 Jun 2015)

ianrauk said:


> We had the mother of all thunderstorms at 5am. So though, that's it, be prepared for a very wet commute. But the wet commute didn't materialise. It's was very warm though. And the traffic.. bloody hell.. just because some threatened rain, everyone seems to have decided to take the car... gridlock in my part of SE London. No other cycling commuters either - fair weather wusses.
> 
> Still may get a bit wet for the return leg this afternoon



Better getting wet on the way home than the way in.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (5 Jun 2015)

A gentle ride in this morning after yesterday's 110 mile effort. Legs felt stiff to start but loosened up about 10 miles in then felt really good so extended a little. Great weather at the minute isn't it, lets hope for a decent length settled spell.


----------



## Simontm (5 Jun 2015)

Lovely lovely ride home even with a bit of a headwind. Traffic not too bad although I think I terrified someone on the descent of Browning avenue, I don't think he realised that bikes could keep up with his car 
Numpty count:1 some right Rafa-wearing nana on a Planet X bike. Firstly, he was standing on the left at the lights, then when they turned green, he cuts across me to turn right then at Carsharlton as I am waiting for the pedestrian lights to turn green, guess who can't wait? Yep, Rafa idiot has joined me and then does some base idiotic filtering on the tight bend at the church. Idiot


----------



## glenn forger (5 Jun 2015)

1/
Anyone had a nodder undertake when you avoid the door zone?

2/

can I legally kill them?


----------



## Tomtrumps (6 Jun 2015)

ianrauk said:


> We had the mother of all thunderstorms at 5am. So though, that's it, be prepared for a very wet commute. But the wet commute didn't materialise. It's was very warm though. And the traffic.. bloody hell.. just because some threatened rain, everyone seems to have decided to take the car... gridlock in my part of SE London. No other cycling commuters either - fair weather wusses.
> 
> Still may get a bit wet for the return leg this afternoon



I left Bromley at 7 15 and that was the quietest cycling wise since March. Very odd as the forecast did not look that bad. Traffic was a bit heavier though, but at that time not too bad. 

Deceptively strong wind on the way home. Commuters in the south-east : has this spring been windier than normal? First time commuting by bike and didn't realise how windy it can get!


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jun 2015)

Tomtrumps said:


> I left Bromley at 7 15 and that was the quietest cycling wise since March. Very odd as the forecast did not look that bad. Traffic was a bit heavier though, but at that time not too bad.
> 
> Deceptively strong wind on the way home. Commuters in the south-east : has this spring been windier than normal? First time commuting by bike and didn't realise how windy it can get!


I went through Bromley at about 8.20. The traffic was worse near Bellingham, Catford and Lewisham. But that's the RAB works.

Re The wind. Last year was worse.


----------



## Drago (7 Jun 2015)

I'm all set for tomorrow's commute. Bike checked, gear laid out ready, alarm set for 5.25am.

For some reason I'm strangely nervous about it, but still looking forward to resuming the commute.


----------



## Simontm (8 Jun 2015)

Lovely ride in although at the start I thought that it maybe a good idea to buy some arm warmers but that didn't last too long. 
Traffic's back though in the main well behaved. 
Numpty count: 2 Coming down Westmead, bloke pulls out of a side road to do an immediate right and another tried to divert me into a tree forcing me to brake  - of course, its rush hour so soon overtook him 

Honourable numpty count goes to the pillock on the hybrid/MTB (couldn't quite see from behind) on the Portsmouth Road who jumped the Brighton Road lights by popping up onto the pavement then stopped before gingerly coming off the pavement again past the lights (no drop kerb), thus negating the RLJ argument of momentum


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jun 2015)

I forgot to put a pair of jeans in my pannier. I am sitting here in a pair of baggies for the day...

Lovely commute in. And sorry to the chap on the very nice carbon Planet X who overtook me at the lights and then who I took back. By the time you we got to Catford it sounded like you were losing a lung..


----------



## Origamist (8 Jun 2015)

Drago said:


> I'm all set for tomorrow's commute. Bike checked, gear laid out ready, alarm set for 5.25am.
> 
> For some reason I'm strangely nervous about it, but still looking forward to resuming the commute.


 
How'd it go?

10C, a light headwind and blue skies were a nice way to start the week after 3 days of boozing and sleep deprivation. Managed to get a tow from a tractor on the way into Knutsford which was a bonus.

Have now created a Genesis Equilibrium Disc frame fund for next winter...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Jun 2015)

Last weeks miles decided to catch me up this morning when I got out of bed, I felt like an old man, so had an extra 40 minutes in bed and a shorter ride to work. Was a bit chilly and the wind was coming from the North so the last few miles were into a headwind, roll on Friday


----------



## Captain Slackbladder (8 Jun 2015)

No riding over the weekend due to Daddy duties so extended the commute in this morning, caught in a heavy shower about 10 minutes in. Thankfully it only lasted a few minutes....


----------



## fossyant (8 Jun 2015)

Chest is still shot. Really shouldn't be riding. Puffing just walking up stairs


----------



## glenn forger (8 Jun 2015)

Only my incredible foresight and spider senses prevented me getting doored. Not really, it was all slow speed, single lane approaching a left-only road, car stops and lady gets out and starts opening back nearside door, I go to filter on the right and the chuffing driver throws the door open, "Woah" I say without shouting and he says "Sorry!"

The, and I knew this was going to happen, I cross the junction listening and he mutters "Well, what did you expect?" Ha ha! I knew he'd try to save face.


----------



## Drago (8 Jun 2015)

Resumed commute duties this morning. A bit daft really, my first ride in nearly 4 months. Despite it feeling bleeding hard work I managed 27 mins for the 7.2 miles, the shortest and least interesting route, so a fairly decent time for me. 

Legs now feeling it and I've been cramping in my right thigh this afternoon, so slow and steady on the ride home. Truck tomorrow anyway as I have an appointment half way across the county after work, but riding again Wednesday.

Back in the groove.


----------



## Simontm (8 Jun 2015)

Nice and fast ride home for some strange reason. Not lot to mention, bit later than normal so actually had some folks on the first half of my route-  to the lady at the lights before the Waddon industrial estate if she's on here, hope you missed the rain, I did...just!
Off to Verbier to drive a Toyota tomorrow so back on the bike on Thursday.
Numpty count: 0


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Jun 2015)

Legs felt better tonight, wind is back.


----------



## Drago (8 Jun 2015)

Huffed and puffed home, but made it. Just as I was pulling up outside Chez Drago and older gent on a bra d new Spesh CX bike hailed me and asked how the new fangled spuds work. In between desperately gulping down litres of sweet sweet air I gave him a few pointers and he rode off happy.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (9 Jun 2015)

Two beautiful mornings on the bounce! A bit of a nip in the air this morning for the first 5 or so miles then it felt just nice @ about 6/7 deg C. 
I'd set the alarm for 03:30 this morning, in preparation for an imperial century on the way to work. First thing I remember was thinking 'why is it light outside?', looked at the clock, GAH! 05:10.....and the opportunity had gone.... I haven't alarm clock on the landing so I have to get out of bed to turn it off, stops me pressing snooze. I must of climbed back in bed without even knowing about it! Imperial Century another day then.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Jun 2015)

Cold again this morning, full gloves in June is just not right.

Wind dying down my arse, I'm not saying the waves on the canal were big, but rumour has it that the Hawaiian surfing industry is losing big business to Leicester


----------



## fossyant (9 Jun 2015)

Lovely this side of the Pennines. Still feeling crap but at least the weather was fine. Passed a huge tailback of cars due to a crash on the M60.

One impatient driver who beeped me when I was safely passing 4 other cyclists. Wasn't happy I wasn't in the curb. Shouted what's your problem at the driver then accelerated after them and caught them. Told the driver to go multiply. Not in the mood this morning for idiots


----------



## Origamist (9 Jun 2015)

Lovely blue skies, a bit chilly (but dumped the gilet after 15 miles) and a nagging Northerly wind.

A few more cyclists in the morning, but the roads were busier than normal too.

Looking forward to the ride home...


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 Jun 2015)

Put bike in boot of car, drove to work. Racing after work.


----------



## fimm (9 Jun 2015)

Yesterday, actually, but - minibus got "stuck" behind me for a bit, so I took the opportunity of a convenient bus stop to pull over and let it through. Such-and-such minibus company, I noticed, as I exchanged waves with the driver. The minibus promptly turned right. Oh well. I go on my merry way, and get to where I go round a bend to the left before making a right turn into the office car park. As I get to the bend I'm aware of a minibus behind me, but the driver is giving me plenty of space, so after a good check over my shoulder I make my signal, another check and turn right. Then I realise that it is the such-and-such minibus company minibus again.


----------



## Sittingduck (9 Jun 2015)

More grim headwind this morning... what a slog. Noticed a large increase in 'fast boys' on the ride in yesterday. The sunshine of recent day must have tempted them to commute.


----------



## summerdays (9 Jun 2015)

This morning .... Chilly! This evening stiff breeze in my face! Come back summer please!


----------



## Simontm (9 Jun 2015)

Not exactly commuting by bike today but can I say fair plays to the nutters northerners cyclists going around Verbier and Lauseanne when the test car struggles in second


----------



## DWiggy (10 Jun 2015)

Nice ride in today, although a little windy (as usual at the moment) had a minor confrontation with a bus that wanted to pass me dangerously close, at the next set of light I banged on the door (which he opened) to ask him why he wanted to pass so fking close and that he should know better, he then gave me ample passing distance and I went on my way.


----------



## summerdays (10 Jun 2015)

Hmm ... couple of cyclists taking risks this morning .... including me!!! First one wasn't but it was crossing the motorway slip road, I was waiting for the lights to change and a car slowed on the roundabout as if it was changing, then went, so no cyclists did either, then it slowed again so one cyclist obviously thought the lights had changed, went, then stopped mid way across the lanes as he realised the lights hadn't - right in front of the motorist who had to stop and point at his green light. To be fair to the cyclist the motorist was driving in a strange manner, slowing and speeding up.

The next two daft cyclists were me... first time, crossed in front of a stationary (at lights) skip thinking this was going to happen more if they developed the area, and forgot to think that he had been stopped because cars where turning in from the other direction. Third time I just didn't spot a pedestrian waiting to go onto the MOD crossing - he could have gone at the same time as me anyway but it would have been polite to have waited (cyclists allowed to use that one). 

So I obviously need to concentrate more today!!


----------



## J1888 (10 Jun 2015)

Yesterday evening...wow, that's as bad a wind as I can remember in my whole year of commuting  Not pleasant at all.

This morning was fine, few numpty cyclists, overly-agressive black-cab drivers, though that's par for the course.

Noticed one guy pedalling furiously on a kinda MTB but with tyres not that much thinner than a motorbike - what was this monstrosity?


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Jun 2015)

J1888 said:


> Noticed one guy pedalling furiously on a kinda MTB but with tyres not that much thinner than a motorbike - what was this monstrosity?



A Fat bike?


----------



## TheSoulReaver03 (10 Jun 2015)

Sittingduck said:


> A Fat bike?



That's an MTB with old style tyres.


----------



## DWiggy (10 Jun 2015)

...why is it sooo god damn windy at the moment?


----------



## fossyant (10 Jun 2015)

Short sleeves today. Had a cheeky wheel hugger for a few hundred yards until I turned of. Made sure he was aware I was slowing as he was right on my ass.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jun 2015)

fossyant said:


> Short sleeves today. Had a cheeky wheel hugger for a few hundred yards until I turned of. Made sure he was aware I was slowing as he was right on my ass.




Short sleeves?
Blimey, it's been so long already since wearing long sleeves on my commute.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jun 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Short sleeves?
> Blimey, it's been so long already since wearing long sleeves on my commute.



Cold up north


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (10 Jun 2015)

Commuted with the backpack today, stocking up the food supply on cakes and biscuits, nom nom nom. Lovely blue sky morning with a fresh breeze. Going the longer way round on the return leg tonight, meeting @13 rider for the next instalment if the CycleChat Jersey handover.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jun 2015)

fossyant said:


> Cold up north



Still feels like winter here in Leicester in a morning


----------



## Hacienda71 (10 Jun 2015)

Lovely sunny ride in. Unlike Fossy I had arm warmers on, it is still a bit cold for the middle of June up here. 
I saw two of the ladies from the BC development squad on a tandem this morning. I assume it was one of the para riders.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jun 2015)

fossyant said:


> Cold up north




It is much warmer in London as a whole but I am still seeing commuter cyclists kitted out as if they are cycling in Arctic temperatures.


----------



## donnydave (10 Jun 2015)

There's a grey fiat 500 with black wheels and private reg P** PEH that I often see on my commute. In around September or October last year he squeezed past when someone was coming the other way and forced me to crash into a pothole so I threw my arms up in exasperation as I'm sure many would naturally react. Well now on the mornings that I see him (maybe once or twice a week) he will wave (not friendly) or make some sort of signal of recognition but has passed me in an acceptable manner until today when he pushed past in the face of oncoming traffic and then waved his arms around madly, then about 2 miles later when he had to pass me again (massive queue for the only set of traffic lights in a 10 mile radius) he passed in what he probably thought was an intimidating way (you'll have to try harder than that matey!) and his passenger shouted something, probably about the useless cycle path that I've been ignoring for about 6 years.

I've challenged motorists before at the roadside and it never goes how you imagine it so even though I often get the opportunity to knock on his window in the queue for a chat I've settled on not reacting at all but I am getting slightly worried by this latest escalation however there's no way on this planet I'm changing my convenient and comfortable routine to accommodate this fool.


----------



## summerdays (10 Jun 2015)

fossyant said:


> Cold up north


Cold down south... I've had full finger gloves on!


----------



## Simon_m (10 Jun 2015)

Hope the guy who's bike went from under him at Smithfields this morning, is ok. Very slippery down there.


----------



## MichaelO (10 Jun 2015)

Turns out I broke my arm in an incident with a ped on the way home last night (walked straight off the pavement into the road in front of me while looking left). Can't believe i rode another 13-14 miles home after it happened. 6 weeks off the bike now though


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Jun 2015)

MichaelO said:


> Turns out I broke my arm in an incident with a ped on the way home last night (walked straight off the pavement into the road in front of me while looking left). Can't believe i rode another 13-14 miles home after it happened. 6 weeks off the bike now though



Ouch - GWS.
Where did it happen? Had the exact same thing happen to me by St Pauls once. Luckily the only one who hit the deck was him, when I ran over his toes!

BTW - is the bike ok?!


----------



## HarryTheDog (10 Jun 2015)

Thats hardcore, did you tie a old inner tube to the brake lever and operate it with your teeth like some guy did in the TDF years ago?. No seriously thats poop, hope it heals cleanly and you are back on your bike soon.


----------



## MichaelO (10 Jun 2015)

Sittingduck said:


> BTW - is the bike ok?!


It was the first thing that crossed my mind!! All the training for this Sunday's Velothon Wales was for nothing. Need to find a cheap turbo - surely that's allowed in a couple of weeks


----------



## 13 rider (10 Jun 2015)

Second ever bike commute today .Walked out the door in shorts and short sleeved top straight back in to change long bottoms and long sleeves  didn't expect it to be that cold.6.9 miles in 27mins nice ride in now with the right clothing . Half day today so lunch time ride back this time in shorts and short sleeved top lovely weather . 8 miles back in 32 mins .I could get use to this commuting by bike


----------



## summerdays (10 Jun 2015)

I came home via the B2B cycle path INCLUDING The new bit where they are widening it. I've no idea if it's meant to be open but at either end the barriers were open and the closure signs were face down. The work is not complete but it's looking very good. 

It's odd as I ended up in a training session today with random people including someone who asked me my opinion about that bit as he had been responsible for the detailed design, he didn't know if it was open or not.


----------



## Simontm (10 Jun 2015)

MichaelO said:


> Turns out I broke my arm in an incident with a ped on the way home last night (walked straight off the pavement into the road in front of me while looking left). Can't believe i rode another 13-14 miles home after it happened. 6 weeks off the bike now though


Off GwS


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jun 2015)

13 rider said:


> Second ever bike commute today .Walked out the door in shorts and short sleeved top straight back in to change long bottoms and long sleeves  didn't expect it to be that cold.6.9 miles in 27mins nice ride in now with the right clothing . Half day today so lunch time ride back this time in shorts and short sleeved top lovely weather . 8 miles back in 32 mins .I could get use to this commuting by bike



All week it's felt like winter first thing in the morning


----------



## Spartak (10 Jun 2015)

Two contrasting pictures from my commute this evening .... 

Firstly a new 'green' lane I've found which runs thru the grounds of Kingsweston House. 







Secondly the busy M5 Avonmouth bridge heading south.


----------



## The Rover (10 Jun 2015)

It was a bit parky up here in Blackburn this morning so I was glad I put on some leg/arm warmers when I set off at 0540, it was a great ride though as most of my 12 mile route is on country roads. Hardly saw any cars until the last mile and it set me up nicely for an extremely hectic day

The weather coming home was great, a bit busy on the A675 until I got into a quieter road.
Only one numpty who decided I didn't deserve the right of way and after some differing went through a junction forcing me to slow down considerably. I gave her the WTF open hand gesture when I saw it was ......... my niece!!
We've since had words!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Jun 2015)

I got winked at with innuendo by a mamil across the road!


----------



## Tomtrumps (10 Jun 2015)

Had a six man peloton in Bromley early this morning which was a first for me. The blasted lights ruined that though! 

Met a mate for a quick beer after work which turned into six so the bike is in the work garage overnight for the first time ever. I hope she is ok...!


----------



## Simontm (11 Jun 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I got winked at with innuendo by a mamil across the road!


His lycra too tight I take it?


----------



## Simontm (11 Jun 2015)

Cocking wind, all the way in bet it turns later as well. Nice to be back on the bike, wind aside was an OK ride in although the legs weren't too keen. 
Numpty count: 1. Like most cyclists, I have finally discovered the secret to invisibility as this driver comes straight across the road into my path to go into a car park as he cannot apparently see a 6'2" ex-rugby back rower wearing a yellow day-glo top. At least he had the grace to acknowledge his error when I motioned that he should use his eyes.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (11 Jun 2015)

Talk about contrasting conditions. When I left the house it was bleak, cold, foggy and a stiff breeze. By the time I got to work it was blue sky, warm, clear as a bell and breeze had dropped.

This afternoon is looking just spot on.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jun 2015)

Tomtrumps said:


> Had a six man peloton in Bromley early this morning which was a first for me. The blasted lights ruined that though!
> 
> Met a mate for a quick beer after work which turned into six so the bike is in the work garage overnight for the first time ever. I hope she is ok...!




Six? That's a lot for Bromley. Most I have seen racing towards London down the A21 was 8 a couple of years back.
Usually see 4 or 5 at the max but not normally more then that
Only 1 other cycle commuter apart from me this morning.


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Jun 2015)

Just a nice 10.5 mile ride in as usual.

After three years or so I have noticed that there are some useful flags outside an hotel where I turn south down the A38.

These tell me very clearly whether I will have a headwind or tailwind for the last 4 miles.


----------



## Origamist (11 Jun 2015)

Beautiful and sunny - ss jersey and shorts. Wind was from the SE, which is unusual, but useful in the morning.

Coming out of Middlewich I spotted a YACF jersey and introduced myself to a fine fellow called Tony Collinet. We parted ways soon after as he was heading to Cranage and I still had quite a few miles to go.

If the temps are 23C this pm will try and add an extra 10 miles.


----------



## fossyant (11 Jun 2015)

Caught Mr Wheel sucker this morning 

Passed at speed but he latched on right up my arse. Not ideal as I could see other cyclists ahead. Slowed through a chicane and waited for a clear section. Mr Sucker then came past pushing a huge gear. Let him go as he then proceed to carve up 3 other cyclists. Tool.


----------



## LoftusRoadie (11 Jun 2015)

A week or so after I started commuting to work (back in April) I got a flat tyre and for some reason was having trouble getting the new inner tube on. Luckily a cyclist came past and offered his help which was very nice of him.
Managed to forward on the favour last night. Just past Tottenham Lock saw a guy dealing with an obvious flat so asked if heeded help. He had patches etc but no glue! Luckily I have the self -adhesive patches so gave him a couple (I would have given him one but wouldn't have been able to stand the double entendres.) He even offered to pay for them (and then realised he didn't have a wallet with him - not that I would have taken his money anyway).
These evening 15 m/ph headwinds are a pita along the towpath (probably would be ok for many of you) - makes me even gladder than usual to arrive home.


----------



## summerdays (11 Jun 2015)

This morning's commute I had Hansel and Gretel ..... speaking in a North European language but not sure which one, road position appalling, one on the left and one on the right of a lane so I wasn't sure where they were going but I soon discovered they weren't keen on the colour red. Every time I hit a red light and stopped they overtook and went through, caused chaos, go up on the pavement etc, I'd then overtake only to hit the next red light and so on .... for 5 red lights!!!! I doubt any car noticed me stopping as they performed various antics at each set of lights.


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Jun 2015)

My Goodness it looks inviting out of the office window... lucky for me I'm about to leave work! Bye bye all... enjoy the remainder of the afternoon


----------



## Berk on a Bike (11 Jun 2015)

It's been a great week commuting so far. Riding in at lunchtime I've extended my route a couple of times to take in the sunny weather. Coming home at 9pm has been good too with daylight all the way and a helpful slight tailwind to blow me over The Hill.

Today's ride in was the warmest one, so big thanks to the passenger of the box van who squirted something at me as they passed. Cheers, mate.


----------



## summerdays (11 Jun 2015)

Hot ride home, still that's something nice!


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Jun 2015)

Very nice that was


----------



## HarryTheDog (11 Jun 2015)

First commute for nearly 2 weeks ( been on my hols) . I must be getting old, a guy followed me for 8 miles at a distance, then overtook me whilst I was sat at a red light. I didn't even chase him down when the lights went green and pass him in righteous indignation, I just let him go.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jun 2015)

Sittingduck said:


> Very nice that was




Hot... but a little too windy in parts to make it a REALLY nice commute.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (11 Jun 2015)

Really enjoyed both rides today. Threw in a few hills on the way back tonight as I feel I've been giving them a miss over the past few months. The mojo I'd lost, well, at least let slip a little, is on it's way back


----------



## summerdays (11 Jun 2015)

The other thing I noticed today is South Glos have cut back all the vegetation which has been growing over the already narrow section of ring road cycle path by the motorway. Last year they didn't do it claiming nesting birds (in the nettles and cow parsley?), and eventually some volunteers cut it back instead. This year they stated the same thing but did say they would go and look at it.


----------



## The Rover (11 Jun 2015)

Set off at 0530 this morning and only saw 3 cars in the first 6 miles and I made good time in, set off a little bit later than I wanted to coming home at 1645 ish so far more traffic and several white van men who were clearly happy to risk my life so they could get home for tea.

Didn't spoil two great rides though.


----------



## Drago (11 Jun 2015)

Nice ride heading in. Warm, but a gentle breeze to stir it up a bit. Took one of the longer routes, almost entirely country, and it was very pleasant.

Next week one of the key roads I use is closed for repairs. not a problem in the truck, I just take a different route. However, on the bike it means either tackling a motorway junction or going a fair bit out of my way. Neither is acceptable for me, so I'm going to leave a little extra time and take the MTB to work on a largely cross country bridleway commute, with a dash through the local forest. In mileage terms its more direct, but it's hillier and the MTB is naturally harder work, so it'll weigh in about the same I reckon.


----------



## Origamist (11 Jun 2015)

23C as forecast. That's about the perfect temperature for me. It seemed to attract a lot of extra cyclists, which was nice.

The roads were very busy, with the odd dimwit, so only managed an extra 6 miles.


----------



## summerdays (11 Jun 2015)

Tomorrow looks to be wet and muggy!


----------



## Simontm (12 Jun 2015)

Fairly OK ride in. Bit windy at first but that died down. Had one cyclist tuck in behind me after I overtook him and he slipstreamed all the way from Surbiton Hill to Windsor Ave where we parted which was rather rude of him 
Numpty count: 1. Going up the rise at Carshalton, a driver slowed down to the extant that I nearly stopped. Nowt wrong with that except it was a clear road ahead of him - I suppose he thought it would be funny for him and his passenger to make the cyclist behind put their foot down.  Needless to say, I filtered past at the usual lights queue just ahead and was turning into Beddington Park and Church Lane well ahead of him


----------



## summerdays (12 Jun 2015)

Hmm I had a lift today to a friends house, so slightly out of normal pattern.... I've forgotten my pannier , currently trying to borrow bits from my friends house so that I have tool kit clothes for changing into etc! Looks like I may just have managed to cobble together something to get me through the day!


----------



## HarryTheDog (12 Jun 2015)

where have all the cyclists gone this morning, didnt see anyone till Canning Town.Great tailwind, had lots of that lovely rubber going fast over tarmac sound this morning.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Jun 2015)

Thank God it's Friday. Bike keeps telling me it needs cleaning and my legs keep telling me they want me to stop. One of the two might happen and my legs won't be happy


----------



## fossyant (12 Jun 2015)

Friday legs. Thank god wheel sucker didn't turn up.


----------



## andyfraser (12 Jun 2015)

I did something unheard of on my commute last night: I got off and walked!

For some reason the road from my office to the main road was jammed. There was no opportunity to filter due to traffic come the other way so I got off and walked to the main road. The main road wasn't much better so I walked all the way into town and joined the traffic there where it was actually moving. It was actually quicker than waiting or trying to filter passed.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Jun 2015)

Got home just before it started to throw it down


----------



## Simontm (12 Jun 2015)

Speedy ride home but hot. If there were any thunderstorms I missed them,
Numpty count: 4 2 pull outs and one speeding motorist who tried to overtake on a narrow road until I pointed out the speed limit sign painted on the road- after all I was doing 24mph already!
The last one was slighlty surreal. I had pulled into South Lane and there was a school mum ahead. We approached the pinch point where our side had priority so I started to kick down anticipating her going through (and giving me a bit of protection in case the oncoming car didn't care for cyclists as a lot do on that road).
Anyway, she said something to her daughter then put her brakes on causing me to just miss the side of her car. As I went passed she shouted out if the window that I shouldn't be so close. I just kept thinking "I wouldn't have been if you had gone through the pinch point" 
So 6 of one, half another makes a numpty point


----------



## HarryTheDog (12 Jun 2015)

Firstly a headwind, secondly a puncture, large slice, the new inner tube just held in by threads so new tyre this weekend. Then cyclist on foot coming the other way, he had come round a corner on a cyclepath to be confronted by 3 peds who couldnt be arsed to use the pavement. He had taken avoiding action and ended up bumping his rear wheel against a kerb pringling it so bad as to be un-rideable. I informed him of the whereabouts of a couple of bike shops but they were 2-3 miles away. Then came across another guy with a puncture but he was sorted. Got home to find Auto Glass in the driveway, my daughter had reversed into the next door neighbours skip smashing her rear window. Bit of a crap start to the weekend, marshalling a road race on sunday so no doubt get some abuse from a driver or two, I normally get at least one.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (12 Jun 2015)

Up early as planned today to knock in a metric century on the way in, actually did just over 62 miles and enjoyed every minute of it. Pretty much skipped brekkie before riding too, for me unheard of, so it was fueled by just two bananas. I'd been laid down a challenge by colleagues, an eating challenge, and boy do I love eating. It was thought that I wouldn't be able to eat a sleeve of 12 Weetabix in one sitting. Ha, says I, and 24 Weetabix and 3 pints of milk later I'd laughed in the face of the challenge. To be fair I only stopped as I'd run out of 'bix, I'd still a pint of milk left. Challenge accepted, challenge completed. Next!
I just had to ride a 38 miler on the way back to turn it into a 100 mile day. I headed out to have a look at Download Festival. There was a guy with a mic and sound system at the main entrance welcoming festival goers, taking the pi$$ out of the traffic etc, he was actually really funny with it too. The Festival looks massive this year, the normal sleepy village transformed into a mecca for everyone dressed in black! Happy Friday CC'ers.


----------



## Simontm (12 Jun 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> . I'd been laid down a challenge by colleagues, an eating challenge, and boy do I love eating. It was thought that I wouldn't be able to eat a sleeve of 12 Weetabix in one sitting. Ha, says I, and* 24 Weetabix and 3 pints of milk later* I'd laughed in the face of the challenge. To be fair I only stopped as I'd run out of 'bix, I'd still a pint of milk left. Challenge accepted, challenge completed. Next!
> .


----------



## The Rover (12 Jun 2015)

I'm not doing loads of miles like some of you guys but my pins have felt it today. That said I very nearly got a PB going in this morning with very few cars but it was really busy coming home. Just the one berk but I'd anticipated he was a berk and as he went past within an inch or two through a very tight chicane I noticed that his passenger window down so he was suitably advised.

Just checked strava and I've done 102 miles this week although Monday was a social 30 miler with the rest commuting so I suppose that's not bad.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (15 Jun 2015)

Pretty chilly at 5am today. Stuck with shorts but long sleeves and full-fingered gloves. Go figure. Nary a soul around. A few wabbits doing a Watership Down reenactment on the A58. All in all, felt really invigorated when I got into work.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jun 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Pretty chilly at 5am today. Stuck with shorts but long sleeves and full-fingered gloves. Go figure. Nary a soul around. A few wabbits doing a Watership Down reenactment on the A58. All in all, felt really invigorated when I got into work.


A bit of exercise certainly sets you up for the day doesn't it.  Don't work too hard though. Still need some energy for the home commute. Lol.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (15 Jun 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> A bit of exercise certainly sets you up for the day doesn't it.  Don't work too hard though. Still need some energy for the home commute. Lol.


Haha! I slip into energy conservation mode as soon as I hit my desk


----------



## HarryTheDog (15 Jun 2015)

It was a morning of meeting fast people going slow. Through Barking I caught up with a guy on a Argon 18, pointy hat, tri bars, shaved and oiled legs looking like he was about to enter a event. As soon a I got to his rear wheel he waved me past. I reckon he is doing a evening ten today. Then coming up to Canning Town I went past another handy looking chap with a Velothon wales top on, so he was obviously worn out from yesterday.


----------



## Origamist (15 Jun 2015)

10C and with a tailwind meant for a speedy first 20 miles, but by Salford I had fallen below a 19mph average....

Geese poo everywhere on the canal path - it's far easier to dodge the geese than their green excrement.

Park Road, Hale is scheduled to be closed tomorrow (more surface dressing?) - so I'll have to take a slight detour.

Weather looks good for the week - not too hot, not too cold. A bit of wind, but nothing gale force!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (15 Jun 2015)

Felt really refreshed this morning, glad I didn't cycle at the weekend and rested the pins. I was tired toward the end of last week, 375 miles for the 5 days, so although it was less than I want to be doing at the moment it's still giving me a good workout.
Gorgeous morning today, headed out past Download Festival and saw the crowds leaving, most looking rough as, appears they had a good weekend! Just as I pulled in at the shelter I glanced at the Garmin, 39.9 miles, gah, physcologically hurt


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jun 2015)

Had an off this morning, completely my own fault. Riding along the cycle path and it is quite busy so luckily not going fast at all. I'm a few bike lengths behind a bike who is similar distance behind another. I get a fly in my eye so take off my glasses to sort it and bang I go straight into the bike in front.

The two bikes in front had stopped for some reason, no idea why as I didn't have my specs on so couldn't see . Anyway I end up on the deck, pretty sure I went into a litter bin, bars twisted and left lever bent right in, not a scratch on me. Bike in front of me is fine. I felt like a right muppet and totally accepted it was my fault but the bloke was completely fine about it.

Limp to work, dump my rucksack and ride the bike to my LBS who straightened out the bike for me and give it a quick once over and didn't charge me a penny.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jun 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Felt really refreshed this morning, glad I didn't cycle at the weekend and rested the pins. I was tired toward the end of last week, 375 miles for the 5 days, so although it was less than I want to be doing at the moment it's still giving me a good workout.
> Gorgeous morning today, headed out past Download Festival and saw the crowds leaving, most looking rough as, appears they had a good weekend! Just as I pulled in at the shelter I glanced at the Garmin, *39.9 miles, gah, physiologically hurt *



Amateur mistake


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Had an off this morning, completely my own fault. Riding along the cycle path and it is quite busy so luckily not going fast at all. I'm a few bike lengths behind a bike who is similar distance behind another. I get a fly in my eye so take off my glasses to sort it and bang I go straight into the bike in front.
> 
> The two bikes in front had stopped for some reason, no idea why as I didn't have my specs on so couldn't see . Anyway I end up on the deck, pretty sure I went into a litter bin, bars twisted and left lever bent right in, not a scratch on me. Bike in front of me is fine. I felt like a right muppet and totally accepted it was my fault but the bloke was completely fine about it.
> 
> Limp to work, dump my rucksack and ride the bike to my LBS who straightened out the bike for me and give it a quick once over and didn't charge me a penny.


Ooooft, that could have been a whole lot worse. I nearly toppled when losing my balance starting off at an uphill junction near home too, and that's without clipless so I will definitely stick to my flatties!

Glad you're ok and got the bike sorted so quickly.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Had an off this morning, completely my own fault. Riding along the cycle path and it is quite busy so luckily not going fast at all. I'm a few bike lengths behind a bike who is similar distance behind another. I get a fly in my eye so take off my glasses to sort it and bang I go straight into the bike in front.
> 
> The two bikes in front had stopped for some reason, no idea why as I didn't have my specs on so couldn't see . Anyway I end up on the deck, pretty sure I went into a litter bin, bars twisted and left lever bent right in, not a scratch on me. Bike in front of me is fine. I felt like a right muppet and totally accepted it was my fault but the bloke was completely fine about it.
> 
> Limp to work, dump my rucksack and ride the bike to my LBS who straightened out the bike for me and give it a quick once over and didn't charge me a penny.




Amateur Mistake 

Glad you weren't hurt


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (15 Jun 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Amateur Mistake
> 
> Glad you weren't hurt


Beat me to it 

Glad you're ok @Supersuperleeds. I want to see you complete 20k this year so no hurting yourself ok.


----------



## Bazzer (16 Jun 2015)

Warmest 5.20am I have experienced for several months. Not as many bunnies as yesterday, (over a dozen on a local road of around 3/4 of a mile) and few local pheasant audible.
Sucessfully nailed a PB on commute. 1 hour 1 minute for the 17.4 miles. Pleased with this, with change of clothes and lunch in rucksack and route includes over a mile of potholled unmettaled road. Too warm for about half the journey and three traffic light stops damaged the time, but get the lights right and 55 mins should be feasible, maybe even 50.


----------



## Simontm (16 Jun 2015)

Ever had one of those days where you just think sod it, why do I do this?

Started off fine, someone far too fresh and eager overtaking me on the Portsmouth Road as I was warming up  then past Surbiton it began...

Numpty 1 - Some idiot on a mountain bike comes bombing round under Berrylands on my side causing me to brake hard and get a foot down sharpish, to which I earned an "eff off" from the hooded pillock. 
Numpty 2 - Another cyclist on the A3 underpass, again on my left causing me to swerve into the ped lane - actually very lucky because we were meeting just at the point where you can't see anyone coming because of the angle of the slope and roof. 
Onto Worcester Park, so far so good until, Numpty 3 - van reverses into main road, on a bend, behind parked cars and nearly causing me to go into its side
Numpty 4 - Woman decides that she is going to try and pass me before a speed bump, with parked cars both sides of the road and a bus coming the other way. I presume the sight of the bus made her change her mind as she braked at the last second as I was trying to work out where the hell I was going to go.
Numpty 5 - A school mum overtakes just as we get to a traffic island then Numpty 6 - Bloke, 2 seconds later decides to overtake me on the blind bend. So jamming on brakes in quick succession
Numpty 6 - Young lass decides to overtake as we entered a pinch point
Numpty 7 - Ped walks straight out without looking 
Numpty 8 - as I turn left to go through the ponds at Carshalton, car in road decides it is happiest on the wrong side of road (must be related to the cyclists)
And then to top it off, somewhere past Carshalton a grinding and clicking starts on my front wheel. So a noisy remainder of a trip to work (appears to be the disk brake needs adjusting so will do that before going home tonight) 

<sigh> Somedays


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Jun 2015)

Zombie town this morning - most of 'em on bikes! Bah


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (16 Jun 2015)

No amateur mistakes this morning, made sure the Garmin didn't stop at 39.9 miles, went on to do over 50 instead  
Saw a huge range of folk on bikes this morning, flip flop wearers, full race kit, a very eye catching blonde lady giving it the beans, and even one guy in full looking winter kit including a buff up to his eyes, wtf  he must of been melting in there! 
Felt a bit drained about an hour after I got in so demolished a great 2nd brekkie, 4 eggs, 3 toast , beans, 2 fried slices and 2 cups of tea, nom nom nom


----------



## Origamist (16 Jun 2015)

Decidedly muggy this morning - 13C when I left and 15C when I got to work. Sweated heavily and extra snotty due to hay fever - not a great combo...

They were taping over the drains on Park Road earlier - so more surface dressing about to be laid. I'll avoid this hill for a week or so in order for them to sweep away the loose gravel.

Feeling a bit stiff in the lower back - my attempts at getting aero are not getting any easier as I get older...


----------



## helston90 (16 Jun 2015)

My overbearing tale from today's commute was arriving at the office after 20 miles to realize I had forgotten my locker key- which contained all of my work clothes. 
A quick trip to mountain warehouse and boots and I'm set for the day- fortunately a quiet one which doesn't involve any client meetings- just ignore the bright yellow flanders socks and SPD's which i'm wearing.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jun 2015)

Simontm said:


> Ever had one of those days where you just think sod it, why do I do this?




Never.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jun 2015)

Numpty all the gear, no idea cyclist this morning in Deptford. Decided to fail miserably at a trackstand by creeping forward and forward into the junction... not noticing a police motorbike waiting at the junction next to him. I did point it out to the numpty but he just laughed. Well I had the last laugh as the cop pulled you over. Muppet.


----------



## martinclive (16 Jun 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> and even one guy in full looking winter kit including a buff up to his eyes



Saw one of them too - we were expecting snow further down the busway!


----------



## summerdays (16 Jun 2015)

I had my quickest ride of the year on my way in this morning.... I think it helped being overtaken by an electric bike right at the start.... never managed to catch them up but kept pace from a distance ... so they were able to go faster than 15 mph though they were peddling the whole time.

Nice and warm!


----------



## Exile (16 Jun 2015)

First day back on the bike after what feels like forever (and probably isn't too far from it), first day riding after having changed the brake pads, first proper near miss of the summer. The kind where you actually start trying to work out the best was to come off it's so close.

I was riding towards the junction outside Trafford Bar station, one car turns right, across my path, plenty of space, not a problem. Car behind them judges the gap and also turns across me. Not as much space but still nothing remarkable. Car behind them follows right behind. I can't see the driver, so they obviously can't see me. Start scrubbing speed, the driver will almost certainly see me once the car in front isn't blocking the view, right?

Except he's not even looking in my direction, so it's anchors on, unclip, hope. Stop about a foot short of his front wing. Breathe out. Mutter something I shouldn't repeat on a family friendly forum. 

Driver remained completely oblivious throughout, drove off down Seymour Grove without a care in the world. I wished I had something stronger than coffee with me.


----------



## 13 rider (16 Jun 2015)

Third commute today 6.8 miles in still cold in the morning but managed short sleeved top but long bottoms. Glad I biked in road closure would have meant a 3 mile detour but straight through on the bike  no sign of any workmen .lovely ride back this afternoon 9.8 miles in glorious sunshine .Beginning to get more organised and now carrying less stuff but still don't like a rucksack due to sweaty back syndrome considering luggage options .


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (16 Jun 2015)

Simontm said:


> Ever had one of those days where you just think sod it, why do I do this?
> 
> Started off fine, someone far too fresh and eager overtaking me on the Portsmouth Road as I was warming up  then past Surbiton it began...
> 
> ...


This isn't meant as a dig bud but you seem to have more issues in the space of an hour than I've seen in four years! Think really critically, can you do anything different that would cause any of these issues not to be issues?


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jun 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> This isn't meant as a dig bud but you seem to have more issues in the space of an hour than I've seen in four years! Think really critically, can you do anything different that would cause any of these issues not to be issues?



Agreed, it's a heck of a lot of bad interactions for one day let along a month or year.
I can count on one hand the amount of numpty drivers that have peeved me off this year. I also have a long road with pinch pointS running it's entire length. I don't know what others are doing different to me to get overtakes as I only ever get hassle once in a blue moon with car drivers trying to squeeze past or race me through the PP.


----------



## Simontm (16 Jun 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> This isn't meant as a dig bud but you seem to have more issues in the space of an hour than I've seen in four years! Think really critically, can you do anything different that would cause any of these issues not to be issues?


By not riding the correct side of the road/path? By not being on the road in the first place? 

Seriously, this was the worst in a long time. Some kind of madness. I do this route every day and have done for nigh on a year. Most days maybe one or two if unlucky - rising especially in wet weather to maybe 4. All those today were actions by other road users that I had to react to. You say think critically...

OK. N1: Perhaps I should have been on the other side of the path, the wrong side. Or maybe even on the pedestrian side where people go up and down the stairs to get onto the station - I always slow down at that point because of pedestrians and the cul-de-sac turnaround at the bottom of Berrylands station as you leave the tunnel. 
N2: Perhaps, again I could have gone on the right hand side in anticipation for a selfish bike path user that I couldn't see because of the angles involved with the ramp. Had already slowed down because of a pedestrian. 
N3: I'd already anticipated as I caught a look at his van though the parked cars, hence nearly went into the side rather did as I spotted him.
N4: Just a numpty, 
N5 & 6 Perhaps I could have taken a stronger primary but then again I have been shoved off the road on that route by those who couldn't give a sh1t about other road users. 
N7: Nope, nowt I can do except not hit them. 
N8: ditto. 

Bear in mind I have always included myself in the numpty count if I thought I had been the pillock. 

Just one of those days.


----------



## Simontm (16 Jun 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Agreed, it's a heck of a lot of bad interactions for one day let along a month or year.
> I can count on one hand the amount of numpty drivers that have peeved me off this year. I also have a long road with pinch pointS running it's entire length. I don't know what others are doing different to me to get overtakes as I only ever get hassle once in a blue moon with car drivers trying to squeeze past or race me through the PP.



I envy you. Try the A232 from Nonsuch down to Carshalton. I changed my route as I genuinely thought that one day I was going to get killed if I continued on that road. My route nowadays can be nice, drivers can be lovely. Other times, sheer stupidity, impatience, ignorance..


----------



## LoftusRoadie (16 Jun 2015)

Sometimes on the towpath near Tottenham Hale I get overtaken by a guy. To let you know he's coming he starts whistling tunes - this morning it was The Wurzels, "Combine harvester" - took me back to the mid 70s! In fact I kept singing it for the rest of my commute. Wonder if he does requests 
Oh and 2 idiots along Whitechapel Road - happened within 5 minutes of each other. Both trying to cycle on the inside of a left turning lorry/van. Generally I find the cycle/car/bus/lorry relationship pretty good along there but this was scary to watch. Both decided to stop once they saw the lorry/van turning but it was a close run thing.


----------



## ACS (16 Jun 2015)

Going home last night. Espied another rider some distance off, given that I rarely see another cyclist I decided to chase on and see who it was or perhaps it was a touch of silly commuter racing, take your pick. As I closed I realised it was young lady riding a flat bar road bike. At the bottom of a longish drag I passed said 'hello' and pushed on at a steady rate. 3/4 of the way up the drag I lost interest distracted by the sight of a kestrel hunting and a buzzard being mobbed by crows.

As I crested the hill the young lady shot passed me grinning from ear to ear. I picked up my pace and quickly caught up. As I started to overtake and came along side her for the second time, she smiled and said to me "I know...I know, never bounce a larger older man, on a steep hill with a following wind. Could not stop laughing.


----------



## fossyant (16 Jun 2015)

'Larger older man' the witch.


----------



## summerdays (16 Jun 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Agreed, it's a heck of a lot of bad interactions for one day let along a month or year.
> I can count on one hand the amount of numpty drivers that have peeved me off this year. I also have a long road with pinch pointS running it's entire length. I don't know what others are doing different to me to get overtakes as I only ever get hassle once in a blue moon with car drivers trying to squeeze past or race me through the PP.


It could be the area? 

I go through various different pinch points but I have one double set which give me more grief than the rest of them put together. It's also an area where you see lots of drivers without seat belts, unrestrained children and drivers going the wrong side of the island.


----------



## Full Metal Sprocket (16 Jun 2015)

After two weeks away doing special commutes Woodford way on the Audax I was back on the fixie today back on the usual route.At Mile End,flashed by a Chelsea Tractor due to him not liking my front flashing light due to weather being overcast early on.Doesn't seem he was too impressed with the flashing as he passed me from the opposite direction and was looking at me while I was wondering what the feck was up.Im using two CREE Trustfire TR801's* and haven't had this problem too many times,say once or twice.I'd guess he'd never be happy,if it isn't this then he'd be part of the SMIDSY brigade.Then left hooked by BMW outside my workplace.On way back taxi signalling right coming out of Roupell Street then quickly signaled left and decided to go left right in front of me.Luckily I had seen his wheels pointing to the left and guessed what was going to happen.Few swearwords as cabbie was so unaware I was there.Still oblivious as he tootled off.Then caught in jam at Aldgate and stuck behind a big red bus the van behind me decided to toot his horn.I guessed I must have been getting in his way although he couldn't go anywhere anyway.Eventually I got past the bus by scooting up the cycle lane.Funny though a pedestrian in a buggy waiting to cross at the lights but couldn't due to one of those people carriers blocking the lights said to me I looked a bit stressed.No,bit cheesed off at being tooted at but realised I should settle down a bit.

*=Generally during the night I have one flashing and one steady but this morning I had just one flashing cree running.


----------



## ACS (16 Jun 2015)

fossyant said:


> 'Larger older man' the witch.



But observationally correct. She could have said fat bar steward


----------



## Simontm (16 Jun 2015)

Lovely ride home tonight. Later than usual due to work so slightly different rhythms to the school mums, wvms and early commuters tho the lot coming off the A3 to south road looked like they were all going to ignore priority, one didn't as I arrived. 

Alas @ianrauk and @MickeyBlueEyes I regret to tell you that there was one numpty...me!
The turning from Windsor Avenue to Green Lane is a sharp blind 90deg left handed and I was so busy making sure there weren't any cyclists coming up the other way, I failed to notice the one going into Green Lane behind me and having to brake as I wasn't going that fast 

Apologised profusely then later on chatted and paced with him down to Long Ditton Rec ground where we parted.


----------



## HarryTheDog (16 Jun 2015)

On the way home coming out of Canning Town I had 4 roadies up ahead, within a mile I had gone past the lot. then I managed to look a right idiot as my rear light bounced off, The lead guy kindly pointed this out to me. I had to go back for it. Meanwhile they all overtook me. I quickly re-overtook 3 but the other guy was a bit harder to catch. I went past and realised I had gone too hard but I had commited so kept the pace up. The fastest of them followed me at a distance and then overtook me coming out of Barking going straight down the A13,
I followed and we got the usual couple of close passes, I was going to take a turn but the pace was just that little too high to overtake and a bit risky with cars passing at 50mph. Once off the A13 I thanked him for the tow and he said no problem. I took the lead back and after a couple of lights he disapeared, I assumed turned off. Now here is the sting in the tail. Today was my half drive half cycle day. I got to Rainham put the bike in the car and then driving past Harold Hill station who came cycling past?. Then I past him later a few miles from my house so I will keep a eye out for him. Middle aged ish White and red Giant wearing a white and red top


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Jun 2015)

Decided to use the road bike today for a change. Glorious weather and no crashes, only thing that spoiled a perfect day was the need to go into work


----------



## Tomtrumps (16 Jun 2015)

Record time in this morning which was very nice. Helped that three very pro looking guys gave me something to keep up with. 

The way home was hot. Very hot. And pretty fast compared to usual. The only downside was the face full of flies, and desperately trying to stop opening my mouth to breath for fear of flies. Bad night to put in the extra effort then!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (16 Jun 2015)

I extended my homeward commute (1.30pm finisher that I am) and shunned my 12-mile direct route for a 25-mile wander which took me through the rhubarb triangle (which is like the Bermuda triangle but with fruit and you don't go missing). It was a lovely warm afternoon, if a little "close". Tomorrow looks like the breeze is picking up and a bit showery. Hey ho. British summer, eh? That was it, hope you enjoyed it, etc etc...


----------



## J1888 (16 Jun 2015)

Still windy (wtf?) but an ok commute - still cannot fathom why some cyclists go up the left of a bus on a junction on red lights which is indicating left...


----------



## Simontm (16 Jun 2015)

Forget to say I heard a glorious exchange on Church lane heading into Beddington Park as I passed just behind another cyclist: 
Woman with a 4x4 pushchair: "Another one of those bleeding cyclists (me)"
Man with baby in arms, on the pedestrian side of path: "That's because you are in the bloody cycle lane you stoopid cow."


----------



## raleighnut (17 Jun 2015)

Simontm said:


> Forget to say I heard a glorious exchange on Church lane heading into Beddington Park as I passed just behind another cyclist:
> Woman with a 4x4 pushchair: "Another one of those bleeding cyclists (me)"
> Man with baby in arms, on the pedestrian side of path: "That's because you are in the bloody cycle lane you stoopid cow."


----------



## summerdays (17 Jun 2015)

Windy ... and ended up on a quiet road with a cyclist head down heading straight for me.... (he apologised when he looked up) but I've done that sort of drift off when you think it's a quiet moment before myself.


----------



## HarryTheDog (17 Jun 2015)

Horrible headwind/crosswind all the way in so hoping for a glorious tailwind on the way home. No cyclists for 13 miles but then I hit Dagenham and they started to come out of the woodwork, have not seen so many since last summer. I was tired from the previous 13 miles and lack of miles lately but got past everyone anyway. Only 1 other serious contender who when I went past chased after me, he managed to follow me for 6 miles or so then I lost him.
There was a fresh wind but I was dripping in sweat by the time I got to work, when I took my helmet off there was quite a little pool backed up behind the forehead pad and it poured out when I took it off making another cyclist in the garage give me a startled look..


----------



## fossyant (17 Jun 2015)

The annual cycle to work 'big event' today so tagged on one of the groups. Got a couple of freebies but breakfast wasn't ready so grabbed a coffee and headed back to the office. Had about 10 in our group then merged with another so a good 15 sized group.


----------



## Origamist (17 Jun 2015)

Was 15C when I left this morning and I was sweaty before I had even got on the bike...

A tailwind was helping, but it could not mask the fact that I was feeling tired. I was actually not too peeved when I punctured in Tatton Park as I could take a 10 min breather whilst faffing with the wheel.

Traffic was pretty heavy, but good driving across the board.

Oh, last night I came across a fit older chap riding a Reynolds 931 Croix de Fer, he was behind me for a few miles coming out of Manchester, but I took a dog leg route at Hale to avoid a traffic light and caught up with him half a mile later. I let him lead it out through Hale up to Ashley, but when I passed and offered my wheel he didn't take it up as he was heading towards Tatton Park. A shame, as he was in better shape than me and I was hoping we could have worked together!


----------



## KneesUp (17 Jun 2015)

Weather and bike both fine. Spots of rain and a bit of creaking - nothing out of the ordinary there.

However - do you find some things irrationally annoy you on some days? 

One very short bit of my commute is a shared use path up a hill - the road is one way so the shared use path means as a cyclist I can skip two sets of traffic lights and a few hundred yards. All good, except that, as with all shared use paths, pedestrians tend not to realise it's shared use, or at least they don't behave like they realise it is, so you have to go slowly and occasionally go around people who are having a chat in the middle of it (as a function of the time of day I use it, this often involves toddlers wandering about and prams parked at jaunty angles). It also has a car park to one side, which has an entrance/exit hidden by bushes. I know from coming out of there in the car that you can't easily see all of the shared use path because of the shrubbery. For this reason I tend to cycle right over to the far side as I know that's the bit the drivers can see more easily, and also it gives me more time to see them even if they don't see me, although the council have thoughtfully placed several lamp posts there to make it more exciting.

Right, so that's the situation. Today, there was a bus parked with half of it on the road (double yellow lines) and half parked on the shared use path while the driver had a break. For some reason this really, really annoyed me. I had a word with the driver ("you can get past", "cyclists go through red lights" etc) but to me this missed the point - you can't park there legally, and doing so makes it more dangerous for everyone else. It certainly meant I had to cycle on the 'wrong' side and couldn't see who was coming down the hill very well. (Oh, and he also said he drives the route often and that he didn't know there was a cycle lane there - good observation bus dude!)

I probably shouldn't have bothered, but sometimes little things really get to you. Or is that just me?


----------



## The Rover (17 Jun 2015)

Late update from yesterday, dropped the commuter off at the LBS for some fettling so I used the carbon jobbie with a ruck sack. Left at 12.30 and made great time getting in although my back was particularly sweaty from the ruck sack but no numpties.
One of the girls is leaving us so it was a last supper of kebabs, which wasn't ideal for the return leg and I'm sure the extra weight was responsible for a slow ride home at 1100pm! ( I had a large chicken kebab which is really a chicken sandwich?!!)

Due in at 3 today but it's currently lashing it down so well see if it's car or bike as I've read on another forum that my carbon bike will dissolve in front of my eyes if it comes into contact with rain!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (17 Jun 2015)

The Rover said:


> I had a large chicken kebab which is really a chicken sandwich?!!)


Is that a similar train of thought to saying a Doner Kebab is actually just a lamb salad?


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (17 Jun 2015)

Had a dentist appointment this morning so had to make the ride shorter than normal. Shame really as the conditions were nice, mild and dry, so could of whacked another half century in had I more time. Decided to turn it into a food run day so loaded up the backpack with all things good for you, cakes, biscuits etc. 
I was having a chat with a colleague the other day after I had done my 24 Weetabix challenge, he was asking how many calories I eat a day. I know I eat a fair bit but didn't know what it equated to, so thought I would track it in a app for curiosity. WOWSERS! 6730 calories eaten on Monday & 4976 yesterday. Love food me


----------



## The Rover (17 Jun 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Is that a similar train of thought to saying a Doner Kebab is actually just a lamb salad?



Sort of, but you can only eat a doner kebab if you had the required amount of alcohol but you can have a chicken kebab sober as well! It'll be in the " rules " somewhere!


----------



## Simontm (17 Jun 2015)

KneesUp said:


> Weather and bike both fine. Spots of rain and a bit of creaking - nothing out of the ordinary there.
> 
> However - do you find some things irrationally annoy you on some days?
> 
> ...



On thing I have notices on my route is that I have three cycle path segments with actual solid line segregation and with two of them the cycle path is at the side of the grass. 
Why? People go to Rec grounds to walk their dogs, kick a football around etc ON THE GRASS. Where do most people edge towards when walking, the grass. 
What possesses planners to think: "I tell you what, why don't we create a barrier for pedestrians by putting a cycle path between them and the grass and then chaos can occur?"


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jun 2015)

No commute today  as I need to take number 2 son to get his cast checked at the hospital. Rather than face driving to work I decided to take the day off. I don't have to pick him up from school until 2, so got up early and did a 100 miler


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jun 2015)

fossyant said:


> The annual cycle to work 'big event' today so tagged on one of the groups. Got a couple of freebies but breakfast wasn't ready so grabbed a coffee and headed back to the office. Had about 10 in our group then merged with another so a good 15 sized group.



I'm thinking of arranging a ride to work day, what sort of stuff gets laid on for the staff?


----------



## Drago (17 Jun 2015)

As I've aforementioned elsewhere, some blummen inconvenient road closures makes my commute a real 'mare for the next 2 weeks. To continue by roas means adding several extra miles each way, or negotiating a motorway junction. 5.30am is quite early enough to be getting out of bed, so an alternate route was dismissed, and a wish to continue living eliminated the motorway junction route.

So cross country it was. I cleaned, lubed and prepped the Trance, and set off early this morning. First off it was early February since I last rode a mud plugger and forgotten how labouriously they roll in comparison to a roadie. On the plus side its soooo comfortable, and the wide bars and upright position are so much better for breathing, so the extra effort required was mitigated somewhat.

Into the forest, and within a few hundred yards I got within 10 feet of a young deer, which made me smile. Through the forest, up a BOAT over the abandoned railway track, through a small village, and out onto bridleways, picking up the B road for the last 2 miles. What a superb way to start a working day.

Different route going home in a bit to split up the hills. Plan is to skirt the edge of town on the local roads for a mile of so, and pick up the bridleways. Through another village, more bridleways, then a long gentle downhill past the wind farm and into my own village. Looking forward to this.


----------



## J1888 (17 Jun 2015)

What is it about flipping scooters and going into the ASL?

Oh, and there seems to be thousands of people who are 'learning' to ride them too, given the number of riders with mopeds sporting L-plates.


----------



## summerdays (17 Jun 2015)

Drago said:


> As I've aforementioned elsewhere, some blummen inconvenient road closures makes my commute a real 'mare for the next 2 weeks. To continue by roas means adding several extra miles each way, or negotiating a motorway junction. 5.30am is quite early enough to be getting out of bed, so an alternate route was dismissed, and a wish to continue living eliminated the motorway junction route.


The motorway junction might be OK at that time maybe? Sometimes junctions totally change depending on the time of day. Of course it could be horrible all the time!


----------



## fossyant (17 Jun 2015)

Couple of shots from this mornings ride. I am the one in red


----------



## fossyant (17 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm thinking of arranging a ride to work day, what sort of stuff gets laid on for the staff?



They do breakfast from one of the canteens and usually one of the local mobile mechanics turns up. It's organised between the hospitals and Universities. Today was the annual one so Evans, EBC and cycle to work had stands. 

I suppose most folk would be happy with a breakfast voucher.


----------



## J1888 (17 Jun 2015)

fossyant said:


> They do breakfast from one of the canteens and usually one of the local mobile mechanics turns up. It's organised between the hospitals and Universities. Today was the annual one so Evans, EBC and cycle to work had stands.
> 
> I suppose most folk would be happy with a breakfast voucher.



That sounds great! I'm trying to organise something in my work place, alas funding in't public sector is tight. TFL do good stuff for free though.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jun 2015)

fossyant said:


> They do breakfast from one of the canteens and usually one of the local mobile mechanics turns up. It's organised between the hospitals and Universities. Today was the annual one so Evans, EBC and cycle to work had stands.
> 
> I suppose most folk would be happy with a breakfast voucher.



I was thinking of doing bacon butties for everyone who rode in and a prize for whoever rode the furthest in.


----------



## fossyant (17 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I was thinking of doing bacon butties for everyone who rode in and a prize for whoever rode the furthest in.



Ah a prize for you


----------



## summerdays (17 Jun 2015)

Commuted home behind the light of Sauron, completely anti-social and I'm trying to work out why he needed that bright a light on the 4 miles of cycle path I followed him on, let alone why you would want to blind anyone driving behind you!

(Light was sort of 7 shaped, whatever that may be, but became completely invisible as he bent round corners, disappearing before he did).

Also nice lady said hi as she overtook me, and I decided to try and keep up up a hill I hate (not the most enormous just somehow the gradient is wrong), and not only did I keep up but I actually overtook! By being there she manage to make me have a PR on that hill, so thank you!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jun 2015)

fossyant said:


> Ah a prize for you



Unfortunately not, to make it fair I'm going to have to exclude myself


----------



## andyfraser (17 Jun 2015)

I had a strong tail wind coming home tonight. I managed to maintain 20 mph up a short 5% hill that I normally climb at 12 - 15 mph.


----------



## fossyant (17 Jun 2015)

Good deed of the day done. Coming along the Fallowfield Loop and I see a chap in front. He disappears over a small crest and under the A34 bridge. I come over the crest and the bloke is on the ground with a lady and man helping him.

I jump off and move the bike. The lady was out with antiseptic wipes in a flash. The chap had lost the back wheel on a slippy section under the bridge (there is a stupid s shape under the bridge). He had banged up his face and nose and made a mess of his knee.

I grabbed some baby wipes and we patched him up. I rode with him until he turned off the loop. Fortunately he was near home.

Most cyclists stopped to see if he was OK and we had all in hand. The lady was very prepared and even had plasters.


----------



## summerdays (17 Jun 2015)

Just looked at Strava for tonight and found out the name of the culprit with the light! Steve you did almost entirely the same journey as me and I didn't feel the need for either hives or a light in today's conditions especially as Only the first mile was on the road!


----------



## martint235 (18 Jun 2015)

So my first commute for over a week because of issues with my achilles (why do I not get injured when it's p**sing down with rain?). Ankle held up, no issues and a respectable 15.3mph average without pushing it. I also now have 3, yes three!, sets of roadworks on my commute.

And where did all the newbies come from?? I've only been off the bike for a week but there's loads of them with their shiny bikes and shiny helmets. Fair play to them, it was good to see them out on bikes. None to race though, they all seemed to be going the other way.


----------



## Simontm (18 Jun 2015)

Lovely ride in and mainly uneventful besides the near miss on the Worcester Park Road. Bloke was blinded by the rubbish truck so was inching out, crossing over the cycle lane and I came round the truck and had to quickly swerve back into the road. No biggy, just one of those things, he braked, I manoeuvred. 

Alas there was a numpty count of 1, tho' nowt major: Ride was slightly marred by the impatient builder's lorry driver who wanted me to practice milking a cow if I understood his hand gestures after he couldn't get passed me on a tight road (room for single traffic thanks to parked cars) even though I was at the max 20mph for that stretch with nowhere to go when he tried an overtake. When there was a stretch (to which I gestured well go on then) his crappy lorry took such a long time to accelerate, I thought he was going to do me at the upcoming pinch point . 

Nah, nice ride in, although the squeal/clicking on the brake has returned so out with the tools and find out what the hell's wrong with the disc before home tonight. Probably pull out the wheel and reset and see if that does the trick because it doesn't seem to be out of true (which is the only other thing I could think of but that would mean a buckling wheel and it has only done 100 miles so far).


----------



## fossyant (18 Jun 2015)

Chilly.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jun 2015)

Very warm and muggy


----------



## fossyant (18 Jun 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Very warm and muggy



Well jealous


----------



## Origamist (18 Jun 2015)

Northerly wind kept things cooler than the last few days. Other than that, a pleasant ride.


----------



## Karlt (18 Jun 2015)

Bit blowy, but few numpties. A couple of buses were annoying but they were just being buses - pulling in to pick up passengers and getting in the way, nothing you can actually blame them for. Wind should help homeward journey.


----------



## fimm (18 Jun 2015)

I managed to hit a pothole at some speed on the way down to the station on the Brompton this morning. I must have come at a slightly different angle/road position to usual or maybe I just wasn't paying attention. Anyway I came off, sustaining scrapes to hand and elbow, and the rear mudguard is rubbing on the tyre (I managed to get to so that the wheel would turn, but I can't stop it rubbing so I'll have a proper go at it when I get home - I'm a bit concerned because the last person at the back wheel was the man at the bike shop and I have this horrible feeling I'm going to struggle to get the nuts loose, even with a big spanner).


----------



## Karlt (18 Jun 2015)

Tell a lie - there was one numpty. Going straight on at a stop line (cars can only turn left or right; bikes can go straight on if they're willing to carry over a kerb to a blocked off road stub), woman in SUV appears on my right signalling left...


----------



## Effyb4 (18 Jun 2015)

Definitely the right decision to commute by bike this morning. The sun was shining and there were accidents on the M25 and A13 meaning the other routes in the area were all snarled up. I had a smug smile on my face, as I passed all the cars. To top it off I got a QOM on the way home.


----------



## summerdays (18 Jun 2015)

This morning's commute I decided to count the number I passed and then compare it to the number of passes on Strava. So I crossed paths with about 100 cyclists and 9 logged their journey on Strava. And on the homeward journey it was about 65 and 6 on Strava.

Also spotted a pothole on the cycle path which I've reported, between Hambrook lights and the M32, it's appeared since this morning on the really narrow section and although the surface hole is only 2x3 inches the hole underneath is bigger, so watch out @Spartak ! Though I'm hoping S. Glos took me seriously when I pointed out any cyclist who hit it at speed could end up in the 50mph carriageway just over a foot to the left!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Jun 2015)

Saw one of these this morning, looks like hard work, especially in the wind. Rode along with the fella on it for a while and had a natter.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (18 Jun 2015)

Awesome days commuting today with an extra evening ride thrown in for good measure. A smidge over 101 miles dispatched with in 4:47, legs are feeling great right now.


----------



## Simontm (18 Jun 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Awesome days commuting today with an extra evening ride thrown in for good measure. A smidge over 101 miles dispatched with in 4:47, legs are feeling great right now.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (18 Jun 2015)

The blustery wind returned with a vengeance today. Rode the homeward commute right into it which was a total slog.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jun 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> The blustery wind returned with a vengeance today. Rode the homeward commute right into it which was a total slog.




Had that this morning... was a lovely wind assisted ride home this evening...


----------



## Berk on a Bike (18 Jun 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Had that this morning... was a lovely wind assisted ride home this evening...


It giveth and it taketh away...


----------



## Keith Oates (18 Jun 2015)

I was late for an appointment this evening so had to get home from work quickly, luckily I had a good tail wind which made the ride easier and I was also in time for the appointment.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spartak (19 Jun 2015)

Thanks for the heads up re. pothole @summerdays. 

Took a different route today for a change !
Down the Fishponds Road to Stapleton & past the BRI, up through Clifton and over the Suspension Bridge then along the nicely resurfaced A369 to the village of Pill. 

Felt good this morning covered the 20kms in just under 50 mins.


----------



## summerdays (19 Jun 2015)

It's not often that I see the bridge with nobody on it when it's open! But I'm usually in bed at that time looking at the sky


----------



## Berk on a Bike (19 Jun 2015)

Went over a pothole but hard, just as I arrived at work this morning, causing a double p***ture. Mr Well Prepared here had only one inner tube and no repair kit. Right now I'm waiting for a colleague to turn up who I know will be able to save my neck. Lesson learned.


----------



## jonny jeez (19 Jun 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> It giveth and it taketh away...


For some reason this season it seems to only taketh away for me....The SW prevailing winds cause a cross wind along the majority of my commute.It feels like a headwind that turns a 180 every day, meaning I get a head on the way in and head on the way home. I can honestly record only one ride this whole season that wasn't effected by this wind...and that was only at the weekend!


----------



## jonny jeez (19 Jun 2015)

martint235 said:


> It appears that motorists don't appreciate my Road Tax jersey or at least I had far more close passes today then any other day for a few months.
> 
> I saw my first 'bent out in the wild. Obviously I've seen them before but this was the first time it belonged to someone I didn't know. Strange design too, very long wheelbase with what looked like a normal headtube over the front wheel, steered from underseat but the front wheel was a long way from the rider.
> 
> ...


Well Martin, did you ever imagine when you originally made this post that three years later it would have received almost half a million visits and over twelve hundred pages of posts!!!

I had cause to check the stats today and was amazed at the monster that this thread has become. You guys will excuse me if I don't read every post before posting!


----------



## martint235 (19 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Saw one of these this morning, looks like hard work, especially in the wind. Rode along with the fella on it for a while and had a natter.


3 people started London - Edinburgh - London 2013 on these. I think all 3 finished within the time limit as well. I saw them en route a few times.


----------



## martint235 (19 Jun 2015)

jonny jeez said:


> Well Martin, did you ever imagine when you originally made this post that three years later it would have received almost half a million visits and over twelve hundred pages of posts!!!
> 
> I had cause to check the stats today and was amazed at the monster that this thread has become. You guys will excuse me if I don't read every post before posting!


No and to be honest the original post was just meant to be me having a rant that day. It was never meant as an open invitation to come and tell about your commute!!!


----------



## jonny jeez (19 Jun 2015)

martint235 said:


> No and to be honest the original post was just meant to be me having a rant that day. It was never meant as an open invitation to come and tell about your commute!!!


I just noticed that the original post...despite its evolution into the behemoth that it is today...didn't even receive a "like"

....fixed that for you.


----------



## martint235 (19 Jun 2015)

So today's commute. Left home and saw two cyclists around 100 yards ahead going towards Shooters Hill so even though I'm looking after my ankle I couldn't resist and off I went. Caught the first on the initial ramp onto the hill and set about chasing the second down. I got it to with about 15 yards as we crested the hill but there's no opportunity for a catch after that as it's downhill in traffic .

Onto the South Circular and was pulling away from a traffic light when some smug git went past obviously with the momentum of having hit a green light rather having to start from standing. I think he thought I'd be slow with my Carradice saddlebag. Now, I don't often say "hello" to other cyclists but as I passed him I shouted a cheery "Good morning". I got something like "uhehehoe" back. I think he was having difficulty talking and breathing at the same time. Oh well.

The rest was ok apart from the 3 sets of roadworks. I've had a look at Maps but can't find a way to cut them out without going 4 or 5 miles out of my way.


----------



## HarryTheDog (19 Jun 2015)

Due to me putting wieght on since January and it beiing so sweaty this week I was only left with a couple of articles of cycing clothing that fit. So I cycled in looking like a explosion in a paint factory with white,black and yellow decathlon shorts and a old Scott racing team top. I thought I got away with it till work, when the first person I met in the kitchen ( a young lady) asked if I had been dressed by a 4 year old this morning.
Apart from that headwind and why dont most commuters actually use thier drop bars into a headwind and instead sit up like a windbreak.


----------



## Simontm (19 Jun 2015)

Lovely, lovely ride in this morning. No wind, just enough cloud to take the edge off the sun, lovely. 
More and more people are getting on their bikes - of course none of them heading my direction, no-one ever does 

Numpty count: 0


----------



## Berk on a Bike (19 Jun 2015)

jonny jeez said:


> For some reason this season it seems to only taketh away for me....The SW prevailing winds cause a cross wind along the majority of my commute.It feels like a headwind that turns a 180 every day, meaning I get a head on the way in and head on the way home. I can honestly record only one ride this whole season that wasn't effected by this wind...and that was only at the weekend!


It has been unusually windy the past two or three months. I've just started commuting in that time and I've rued it on many a day. I tell myself not to fight it, but I'm still at the "challenging myself" stage.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (19 Jun 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Went over a pothole but hard, just as I arrived at work this morning, causing a double p***ture. Mr Well Prepared here had only one inner tube and no repair kit. Right now I'm waiting for a colleague to turn up who I know will be able to save my neck. Lesson learned.


Neck duly saved. Thank god this didn't happen 5 miles from work. And hats off to helpful colleagues!


----------



## glenn forger (19 Jun 2015)

Pootling along on a lovely morning and a van driver parked on the right suddenly pulls out, no mirror check, indication, kiss my arse, nuffink, I shout "dickhead!" and the peds turn and watch and one says "Well said mate", and we swarm around the van like red blood cells attacking a virus, overturn it and set fire to it and dance around with the driver's head on a pole. I made the last bit up.


----------



## martint235 (19 Jun 2015)

glenn forger said:


> Pootling along on a lovely morning and a van driver parked on the right suddenly pulls out, no mirror check, indication, kiss my arse, nuffink, I shout "dickhead!" and the peds turn and watch *and one says "Well said mate", and we swarm around the van like red blood cells attacking a virus, overturn it and set fire to it and dance around with the driver's head on a pole. I made the last bit up.*


I take it that by "last bit" you mean this bit.


----------



## glenn forger (19 Jun 2015)

Nope, one ped said "Well said mate" but to be honest he had his back to me and didn't see what happened but I take support from wherever I can get it.


----------



## Karlt (19 Jun 2015)

After a bloody good time going home yesterday (16.5mph; moderately hilly; good for me) a rotten ride in this morning. Legs just weren't interested. Numpty count of 2; idiot in small orange sports car trying to pass on my right approaching a left hand filter leading up to a roundabout - good job I always do a lifesaving shoulder check. And a similarly idiotic twunt further on doing the "overtake the cyclist then cut across to the left hand turn lane oops thought you were only going at 0.0003mph" thing.

Gah.


----------



## Simontm (19 Jun 2015)

Either that was a hot ride or I'm melting 
Fairly nice ride back but had Friday legs for sure
Numpty count: 1 just after the lights at Worcester Park station heading down Malden Road, some laser alarm company van decided to go into the cycle lane to get round a car turning right with its end sticking out. Fine except I was in the lane so had to slam the brakes on or that would have been that for me

Honourable numpty goes to an absolute twit of a cyclist who firstly kept looking around (I presume he thought I'd race him, not after 10miles on a Friday fella) the went the wrong way round Berrylands roundabout. Caught up with him at Lingfield/ Maple Road where he went early before the lights changed and did the same at the next set of lights. I overtook him, because on Maple I cruise at around 20mph (a year ago I wouldn't have said that! ), and then slowed down as I knew I wouldn't make the lights. He sped past and through the reds at Brighton road, pillock


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (19 Jun 2015)

Amateur mistake, realised I'd rode 96.22 miles today when I loaded my data up, wish I'd of checked nearing home, a trip around the village may of been done! Would of loved 200 in 2 days, hey ho, there's always another time I guess.


----------



## J1888 (19 Jun 2015)

Cabbies...you'd think driving for a living they'd be pretty good...I find a large minority of them to be bad drivers with a pretty obnoxious attitude.


----------



## Spartak (19 Jun 2015)

summerdays said:


> This morning's commute I decided to count the number I passed and then compare it to the number of passes on Strava. So I crossed paths with about 100 cyclists and 9 logged their journey on Strava. And on the homeward journey it was about 65 and 6 on Strava.
> 
> Also spotted a pothole on the cycle path which I've reported, between Hambrook lights and the M32, it's appeared since this morning on the really narrow section and although the surface hole is only 2x3 inches the hole underneath is bigger, so watch out @Spartak ! Though I'm hoping S. Glos took me seriously when I pointed out any cyclist who hit it at speed could end up in the 50mph carriageway just over a foot to the left!



Came home that way tonight M32 - Hambrook lights & the said pothole has been filled :-)


----------



## summerdays (19 Jun 2015)

Spartak said:


> Came home that way tonight M32 - Hambrook lights & the said pothole has been filled :-)


Well they rang this morning about 8 AM so I hoped they were going to, though they couldn't find it at first as they were looking on the ring road! I was having a complicated day so I got a lift most of the way.... Which I was really glad at the end of the day that I didn't have my normal commute left, it was one of those days when I'd have knocked over an old lady to get to a glass of wine!! It wasn't the commutes they were fine just the bits in between!

Order has been restored to the world and the glass of wine is beside me.


----------



## Tomtrumps (22 Jun 2015)

A rather pleasant, damp morning which was both quiet and lacked much wind. I was quite surprised that I made good time without a bunch of other cyclists to keep me honest!

And... broke through the 1,000 miles for the year. Chuffed with this as the most I'd done for the previous 38 years of my life has been about 50.


----------



## martint235 (22 Jun 2015)

Damp and a bit chilly. One of those mornings where I couldn't decide whether or not to stop and put my waterproof on. I didn't in the end, couldn't be a***d. First ride on the new brake pads and they work well. Much more feel from them than I was getting from the ones that came with the bike. Also no horrible, horrible noises, even in the wet they were almost silent.


----------



## Bazzer (22 Jun 2015)

Soaked.
Took the mudguards off my road bike a couple of weeks ago. This morning I could have picked the hybrid with mudguards. Fail!
Didn't put my rainjacket or overshoes out last night. I chose not to wake up SWMBO at 5.30, by rooting about in the wardrobe for them. Fail!

Warm morning, a beautiful double rainbow about three miles into the journey and broken blue sky seemed to confirm my choices were right. Three miles later a shower corrected my views.
A while later I rode into the remains of a heavy shower. My wheels ensured that whatever water didn't hit me from above was going to hit almost everwhere else.
The drying room at work has recently been closed and with the radiators off for summer, it's looking like a damp start to the homeward journey.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Jun 2015)

Set off with a fairly cloudy sky and also a rainbow, so was expecting to get wet, as it turned out it spat for a couple of minutes and I only noticed it because I wear specs.

Over the last couple of weeks I've seen the same fella in a couple of different places on my route, so I surmised he is part of the Extended Commuter Club. Today saw him three times, the third we were both going in the same direction.

Had a chat with him and he was doing 36 miles instead of the straight to work 6 miles as he training for a tour to Spain 

Anyway after a couple of minutes chat he says he needs to push on or he will be late for work and off he goes leaving me as if I wasn't moving, cheeky bugger


----------



## Origamist (22 Jun 2015)

A couple of sharp showers, a cool northerly breeze and wet roads made for a damp and chilly commute.

Looks like things will improve this afternoon though...


----------



## KneesUp (22 Jun 2015)

Miss Up is on a school trip today, and Mrs Up is helping out. This meant a nice leisurely morning (I start work at 10 and have a short commute) of pottering about. As it was raining I got some cycling clothing on (commute is so short that on most days I just pootle in in work clothes) and packed the spare pannier with work clothes.

I dad a bit of a root around for DDs front light because mine is broken and it was a bit grey (and the nights are drawing in, after all) and went out to the bike shed in no hurry at all. In fact I topped the bird feeders up too. In the shed there is(from back to front) my road 'bike' - with no brake cables, cranks or chain, Mrs Ups MTB, Miss Ups bike, and my main bike. Part of the security is that they are all chained together. Normally that means the first three are chained together with two chains, and mine, being the only one that is used most days, is attached to Miss Ups bike with my U lock. However, Miss Up has a new bike now (which is in the car currently) so I rearranged a little on Saturday, and it would seem my bike is attached to the others via the U lock and one of the chains now. The lock which now only has one key because one of them went down the grid when Mrs Up got out of the car with a bunch of keys on her lap. The one remaining key that is on the "big keys" that Mrs Up has with her, on a school trip, miles away. 

Obviously, faced with a thick motorbike chain to which I have no key, I tried all the other keys anyway, and then looked in the 'spare keys' pot even though I know there isn't one in there either. And then I quickly unpacked the spare pannier, got changed out of cycling stuff and ran to the bus stop to arrive at work 5 minutes late and grumpy. I hate the bus!


----------



## fossyant (22 Jun 2015)

Rain, sun repeat. Binned the waterproof after 5 miles.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Anyway after a couple of minutes chat he says he needs to push on or he will be late for work and off he goes leaving me as if I wasn't moving, cheeky bugger


I did that to someone this morning, but he looked about 80


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (22 Jun 2015)

Holey smoke that was hard work this morning. Reverted to the guarded hack as it was starting to persist down when I got up. Filled the rucksack to the brim of goodies given the opportunity for another food run, and boy was it heavy! Got about 10 miles in and the sun decided to come out just as I turned into the fresh north westerly. Struggled to get into any sort of rhythm so just plodded into work.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Jun 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Holey smoke that was hard work this morning. Reverted to the guarded hack as it was starting to persist down when I got up. Filled the rucksack to the brim of goodies given the opportunity for another food run, and boy was it heavy! Got about 10 miles in and the sun decided to come out just as I turned into the fresh north westerly. Struggled to get into any sort of rhythm so just plodded into work.



I'd love to be able to plod at your speeds


----------



## subaqua (22 Jun 2015)

Used the mile end road today. went in later after the visit to the dentist and , it was utterly awful . clogged from halfway between bow and mile end all the way to Aldgate.

missed the heavy showers by minutes tho so result.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jun 2015)

Traffic in Catford and Lewisham was horrendous this morning. Blocked in all directions. Not helped by Police cars, Ambulances and Fire Engines all ablaze with lights and sirens trying to get through. Mad for some very mad filtering which I wouldn't normally do.

Weather was a bit odd too. Not heavy rain, more of a light drizzle. Not cold but when cycling downhill at speed it felt a tad chilly. So had to put on the Montane. That soon came off after the climbs and when on the flat as soon warmed up again.


----------



## 13 rider (22 Jun 2015)

Had planned to ride in this morning but bail out if was raining .Got up early bike ready rucksack packed walked out the door and its spitting with rain . I thought what the heck I am ready to go , take a chance . Dressed in long bottoms and long sleeved top (its still cold in the morning) after a mile the rain stopped.started again 1 mile from work made without getting to wet . really glad I rode in 6.8 miles no extending for me yet. Ride back was lovely 9.8 miles in broken sunshine took a route through Bradgate park a lovely deer park with a road through it and no cars that's always busy at weekends with pedestrians so you never get to enjoy ride but early Monday afternoon it was quiet nice slow ride admiring the views. Stopped at Leicester university's dig to have a nose I think their looking for another king . Got home 10 minutes later it chucked it down good timing might try for two days this week


----------



## summerdays (22 Jun 2015)

I did the bus and bike commute today (as Mr Summerday had an appointment), watched several cyclists passing the bus stop whilst I was waiting thinking why wasn't I doing the whole lot (I'm lazy). Then passed some on the steep hill (careful bus driver I have to say, waiting patiently till it was safe to pass), and then they kept leap frogging the bus. Still it was quite wet by the end so not so bad by bus. Then picked up the bike for the last few miles and braved the damp. Afternoon commute was far nicer ... though breezy.


----------



## Arjimlad (22 Jun 2015)

A refreshingly wet commute to work on a shorter route than normal to stop at Aldi for some cakes for the office. This also meant carrying a nearly empty rucksack and a d-lock, and wearing my waterproof jacket.

I took the Revolt with its mudguards and arrived in reasonably dry condition. The jacket & d-lock are going in the rucksack for the way home.


----------



## Simontm (22 Jun 2015)

In Brussels over night and not cycling in for the rest of the week for various reasons - including training rides - but thought those who have never seen them would like to see a pic of a Brussels cycle lane, y'know, for the hell of it


----------



## martint235 (22 Jun 2015)

Amazing lack of traffic on the way home. It was like cycling on a Saturday morning, the only real traffic I saw was as it bunched for roadworks and stuff


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Jun 2015)

I got caught in the rain tonight, bucketed down for a mile or so then stopped, with the wind I was nice and dry by the time I got home though


----------



## Bazzer (22 Jun 2015)

Despite my efforts with paper towels, my socks, shoes and shorts were in varius stages of dampness from the morning's soaking. More fail continuing the morning's events. Thought I'd try a new route home using a National Cycle Route as part of the journey. Start of the NCR was fine, then paths sprouting up in varius directions. Ended up on the side of a very overgrown and in places very narrow canal path.. Eventually ditched the plan and resorted to instinct, which led to me to a road I knew. 
Eventually ended up on the East Lancs Road into the teeth of the Westerly breeze. 
Bonus was when I turned off the East Lancs and a couple of drivers patiently waited for a safe passing place as I kept getting caught by wind swirls.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (22 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I got caught in the rain tonight, bucketed down for a mile or so then stopped, with the wind I was nice and dry by the time I got home though


There was certainly some real dark clouds heading over to you that I saw on my way home. It was a way in front of me so I just got its floor mess


----------



## Jenkins (23 Jun 2015)

First day back at work after a week off. 8pm finish and I really could have done with arm warmers and leg warmers. And waterproofs. 

When does summer start?


----------



## Bazzer (23 Jun 2015)

British summers eh? Soaked yesterday, dazzled by the sun today! 
Saw only two cyclists on the journey, but they were as contrasting as the consecutive day's weather. Lady cyclist in Flixton on a hub geared shopping bike complete with whicker basket looking relaxed as she travelled at 15 - 16 mph. Later a brief encounter with a male commuter cyclist in Salford travelling at 20mph. Rode in primary for about 250 metres, ignoring the separated cycle lane and red lights.


----------



## summerdays (23 Jun 2015)

Warmer than I was expecting (weather man had gone on about cool night so I though it would be a cool start).


----------



## markharry66 (24 Jun 2015)

Van turning out of a road turning right swang out with out looking as white van parked on corner, pulled breaks hard asked "why did you pull out right in front of me".  His answer i couldnt see. Polite response (edited version) then why pull out?.
Small bus as going past a school must have been parents evening as all cars parked up both sides of the road (its a long walk from alternative parking less than two yards down the road). Stop for single decker to come straight through no space ...... time to get bus today.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jun 2015)

muggy....a muggy morning... traffic was meh though... backed up everywhere.. very frustrating.
I made an oops though.. RAB I thought the car ahead was going straight forward. He was indicating right but it just didn't register with me, I must have been away with the fairies. Anyway, we both went and we both had to do a quick stop. I then woke up an apologised.


----------



## MisterStan (24 Jun 2015)

Warmer than I thought it would be, could have done without the base layer. A bit of sun too, which was nice.


----------



## Origamist (24 Jun 2015)

Was enjoying the heat yesterday, but then an instant deflation at 25mph. Rear went squirrely, but stopped OK as a passing point was conveniently 10 metres away. Checked the tyre and saw the carcass of the Conti was torn right through, nearly 2cm. Not a problem I thought, as I always carry a tyre boot. Went into my bidon and lo and behold it was missing! The nearest train station was only 2K away so I patched the tube and tyre and hoped for the best. 500 meters later….pssssss. Was now unsure whether to walk or cycle the last mile, decided to cycle, so patched it up again and got within 50 metres of the station before it went again… Luckily a train was due in 4 mins and I could get picked up at the other end…

New tyre boots purchased and new F&R tyres fitted!

Warm this morning, but busy – it’s the Cheshire Show nr Knutsford and this means more Evoques and Cayennes on the road.

Starting to get tan lines too!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (24 Jun 2015)

Nice ride in this morning. Saw 'Winter Guy again, I wonder if he is adopting the 'sweat-it-out-of-you' theme...

Had a meeting starting @ 8am so cut the ride short a little. Perfect timing into meeting room to see people just leaving as it had been cancelled...  There's 10 miles that I'll never get back...


----------



## Hacienda71 (24 Jun 2015)

Needed to take a picture of a building in Crewe this afternoon, so as you do I stuck an extra 40 miles on the normal commute. Nice ride with not much to note. Think I saw @Origamist on the road between Middlewich and Sandbach but only realised after I had crossed with him, It was the determined expression that gave him away. Checked flyby on Strava to see if he had logged his ride and saw that I had crossed with @Andrew Br of this parish on Pexhill. As I have never met Andrew Br, I had even less chance of recognising him before we crossed than I did of Origamist who I have met.


----------



## Captain Slackbladder (24 Jun 2015)

The moment you think to yourself it's been a while since the last flat tyre...3 in 4 days!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Jun 2015)

Yesterdays tale: Got to play cowboy on the way to work. Went round a corner and there are cows bloody everywhere, young uns, old uns, ones with horns and some right mean looking uns. Me and a woman ended up herding them into a field. She said she would go around the farms to find out whose they were, but they were still in the same field when I went by this morning.

Also took my Eddington number to 84 yesterday, so to celebrate did 100 miles (spread over four rides) today - only another 59 hundreds to go to get to 100.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Also took my Eddington number to 84 yesterday, so to celebrate did 100 miles (spread over four rides) today - only another 59 hundreds to go to get to 100.


Is it daily mileage or single rides it is based on? Think mine is 48 if I remember correctly and I don't think I'll be bothering to change it. Lol


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jun 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Is it daily mileage or single rides it is based on? Think mine is 48 if I remember correctly and I don't think I'll be bothering to change it. Lol




Single rides.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Jun 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Is it daily mileage or single rides it is based on? Think mine is 48 if I remember correctly and I don't think I'll be bothering to change it. Lol




Daily mileage is the correct way though I think @ianrauk 105 is all single rides which is bloody amazing. I'm aiming to get to 100 firstly in daily mileage and eventually in single rides, will take a fair few years for that!


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Daily mileage is the correct way though I think @ianrauk 105 is all single rides which is bloody amazing. I'm aiming to get to 100 firstly in daily mileage and eventually in single rides, will take a fair few years for that!




I think we should bring in @deptfordmarmoset here to adjudicate.


----------



## Andrew Br (24 Jun 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> ............... Checked flyby on Strava to see if he had logged his ride and saw that I had crossed with @Andrew Br of this parish on Pexhill. As I have never met Andrew Br, I had even less chance of recognising him before we crossed than I did of Origamist who I have met.



Good spot .
I have to admit by that time in the ride, I wasn't paying too much attention to who was going by although I was still saying "hello".
I was wearing a silver helmet, white/blue SS shirt and riding a black disc braked bike with red hubs. I think I'd put my front light on by that time as well.


----------



## Origamist (24 Jun 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> Needed to take a picture of a building in Crewe this afternoon, so as you do I stuck an extra 40 miles on the normal commute. Nice ride with not much to note. Think I saw @Origamist on the road between Middlewich and Sandbach but only realised after I had crossed with him, It was the determined expression that gave him away. Checked flyby on Strava to see if he had logged his ride and saw that I had crossed with @Andrew Br of this parish on Pexhill. As I have never met Andrew Br, I had even less chance of recognising him before we crossed than I did of Origamist who I have met.



Strava 1 - Human interaction 0

Sorry I missed you. I'm on "grim face" auto pilot for those last 3 miles from Middlewich to Sandbach. I've even been known to blank my fiancé as she waves and shouts my name.

Good, steady ride home. Might take the carbon bike out tmrw for a bit of free speed.


----------



## Hacienda71 (24 Jun 2015)

Andrew Br said:


> Good spot .
> I have to admit by that time in the ride, I wasn't paying too much attention to who was going by although I was still saying "hello".
> I was wearing a silver helmet, white/blue SS shirt and riding a black disc braked bike with red hubs. I think I'd put my front light on by that time as well.


Think I nodded. I was going fairly quickly on a matt black bike with deep section wheels with red hubs and brakes


----------



## Hacienda71 (24 Jun 2015)

Origamist said:


> Strava 1 - Human interaction 0
> 
> Sorry I missed you. I'm on "grim face" auto pilot for those last 3 miles from Middlewich to Sandbach. I've even been known to blank my fiancé as she waves and shouts my name.
> 
> Good, steady ride home. Might take the carbon bike out tmrw for a bit of free speed.


Only realised it was you about 3 seconds after we had passed eachother.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jun 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I think we should bring in @deptfordmarmoset here to adjudicate.


I'm no expert in these matters. But it should, I think, be done in a day to qualify - saying ''day'', I'd take a day to be a consecutive 24-hour period, because otherwise night rides wouldn't count as they straddle 2 days. So those hardy souls who do SNRbtH (or whatever the acronym is) should be able to claim the whole lot as one ride. 

In the end, though, there is no Eddington Court of Adjudication so it's all to do with the spirit of the thing rather than the rules.


----------



## JMT (25 Jun 2015)

Interesting commute home last night. First commute puncture, my fault really as I was asked by a work mate if I had a puncture yet and I said no so tempting fate really, walked down to the cycle shed 4 hours later and ta-da flat rear, no real drama as I had a spare tube with me. Then had my first clipless pedal moment, fell of while virtually stationary obviously in front of a long queue of traffic, at least it gave them something to smile about :-). An then nearly knocked off by a car turning right across me and the driver only looking left, still had a feeling he was going to do it so had already started to take evasive action before he moved.

Starting to feel like a real cycle commuter.

Still a great ride home with a light tailwind and lots of sun, oh and much quicker as the puncture delay mean't less traffic :-)


----------



## Origamist (25 Jun 2015)

Nice riding conditions - about 13C and a gentle tailwind.

Have pretty much given up on the one mile straight that is Tatton Wall - I now take a 0.6 mile detour to avoid it.

I'm blaming increased tyre wear and my recent carcass shredding on the crappy surface dressing that now makes up quite a few miles of my commute. If I can squeeze 27mm Vittoria Open Paves under the mudguards, I'm going to go with them for extra comfort.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jun 2015)

Using my commute to do some testing miles on one of my latest finds apart from saddle all going well


----------



## fossyant (25 Jun 2015)

Bumped into @Schneil last night on the way home. Had a dawdle with him down the 'floop'. Got passed by a few folk and one shouted 'I've never caught and passed you'. He was quite chuffed.

This morning was a bit different. Good pace in and picked up a chap on a PX RT58 with Ultegra. I set the pace down Windmill Lane and he took over at Dane Bank. I was hanging on at 25 mph and the fact he had 21 more gears than me. We both spent more time pointing out holes to each other as we were sat on the back wheel.

Record fast ride in and pouring in sweat.


----------



## summerdays (25 Jun 2015)

This morning I managed to get a fly in my eye that really really irritated it.

And the return journey I think I managed to catch too much sun.... Just feeling a little pink as I didnt think it was going to be sunny, they said warm, muggy and cloudy so I didn't put the normal amount of sunscreen on!


----------



## DrLex (25 Jun 2015)

summerdays said:


> This morning I managed to get a fly in my eye that really really irritated it.[...]


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jun 2015)

C'mon chap. please. It's 25 degrees out on this evenings commute home. Overshoes, over trousers and a rain jacket? Jeez. You going for the mobile sauna look.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Jun 2015)

Was absolutely beautiful weather tonight, lovely warm breeze, second day in a row of doing 100 miles, smashed this months target already


----------



## summerdays (25 Jun 2015)

ianrauk said:


> C'mon chap. please. It's 25 degrees out on this evenings commute home. Overshoes, over trousers and a rain jacket? Jeez. You going for the mobile sauna look.


I was in shorts and a strappy T-shirt even on the way into work meeting people wearing coats! And on the way home the regular one I see wearing his hi-vis shower cap had it on (probably having a reverse shower!)


----------



## summerdays (25 Jun 2015)

DrLex said:


>


I sometimes wear sunglasses but not regular cycling glasses. And I forgot my sunglasses today!


----------



## dave r (25 Jun 2015)

Tonight I found out why the ride in was so easy, dammed wind, rode both ways in my shirt sleeves, first time that's happened for a while, the bonus was I seemed to be getting some form back, and about time to, I've been slightly off form since a stomach upset in early December last year.


----------



## The Rover (25 Jun 2015)

Fairly straight forwards rides today, set off at 1245 with the windy against me slightly and only one berk in a merc who was desperate to get to the junction before me at whatever cost.
Just got in from the return leg, felt strong and thought I'd made good time but no trophies!


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Jun 2015)

Nice suggestion of a tailwind this morning and felt good. Relatively light traffic so I decided to take my alternative route past the Queen's house. Shame about encountering red after red after red...

Roll on the weekend and I see the long range forecast is showing 30 by midweek. Maybe Ian's custard-jacket'ed-mates will finally see sense and lose a layer or 3


----------



## MisterStan (26 Jun 2015)

Sittingduck said:


> so I decided to take my alternative route past the Queen's house


Which one?


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Jun 2015)

The biggun!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (26 Jun 2015)

Had a great week so far, Thursdays are fast becoming my favourite day. Continuing the recent theme of knocking in 100+ mile days I treated myself to a 114 yesterday, despatched in 5:34. Its my last riding day in June so it makes today all about numbers for the monthly totals. I worked out last night that I need:
55 miles to take me to 1500 miles this month
77.3 miles get me another 400 mile, Mon-Fri week.
86 miles to give me 200 miles in 2 days. 
There was only one thing for it, I had to get the day off to a good start so I was out early doors for a 51 mile inbound leg. I've now got a fighting chance of hitting all three of my targets. Papow!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jun 2015)

5am this morning and it was warm enough for shorts. I always seem to ride quicker when I don't have the bikesters on. It tried to rain a few times but didn't quite manage it.

Should break 20,000 miles on the Tricross today as I am only 7 miles short.


----------



## L Q (26 Jun 2015)

Ride home last night was a cracker so I ended up doing another 10 miles on top.

Ride in this morning was good till I got to work and started sneezing my brains out as hayfever has well and truly kicked in, clouds looked quite dark as I set off but after a few miles it got brighter.


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Jun 2015)

I'm tempted to go out at lunchtime on a little sortie

Edit: until I just remembered I have a meeting booked, which I am chairing :rolls eyes:


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jun 2015)

Sittingduck said:


> I'm tempted to go out at lunchtime on a little sortie
> 
> Edit: until I just remembered I have a meeting booked, which I am chairing :rolls eyes:



Conference call into it whilst out on your bike.


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Conference call into it whilst out on your bike.



Might be a few more four letter words screamed than usual, then again...


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (26 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 5am this morning and it was warm enough for shorts.


It's been warm enough for shorts for about 3 1/2 months


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jun 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> It's been warm enough for shorts for about 3 1/2 months



Mornings in Leicester have been quite chilly, maybe I need to try and speed up and generate a bit of heat.


----------



## Moodyman (26 Jun 2015)

A bloke in a small car overtook me this morning and asks "Where's your helmet?" (I don't wear one) so I pointed to my crotch.

He was dumbfounded and carried on.


----------



## summerdays (26 Jun 2015)

Today I was a bout to turn right but had to wait for an oncoming car. The car behind obviously thought he could beat it and tried to go in from behind, only to have to stop one foot from the cyclist waiting to turn out of the side road. He beeped her and swore at both of us, and I just said "you are at fault" (first thing my brain came up with) which he admitted he was. And he was stuck there till me and the other cyclist moved out of his way. And the car that should have had priority had to wait for all of us.

Other than that damp at times.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (26 Jun 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Had a great week so far, Thursdays are fast becoming my favourite day. Continuing the recent theme of knocking in 100+ mile days I treated myself to a 114 yesterday, despatched in 5:34. Its my last riding day in June so it makes today all about numbers for the monthly totals. I worked out last night that I need:
> 55 miles to take me to 1500 miles this month
> 77.3 miles get me another 400 mile, Mon-Fri week.
> 86 miles to give me 200 miles in 2 days.
> There was only one thing for it, I had to get the day off to a good start so I was out early doors for a 51 mile inbound leg. I've now got a fighting chance of hitting all three of my targets. Papow!



YES! Did it, I hit all of my targets above  June 2015 is my highest month ever & the first time I've knocked in back to back 400 mile 5 day working weeks!


----------



## HarryTheDog (26 Jun 2015)

Most of the week commuting has been boring me for some reason, tried changing the route, was great until I found my new back lanes part all strewn with new top dressing. Tomorrow should be hilarious as my son ( 22 yrs old) is going for a MTB ride with me and the missus. He hasn't been on a bike for 8 months I am looking forward to his excuses as to why his mum keeps dropping him on the hills.


----------



## The Rover (27 Jun 2015)

Rode in this aft and had to stop to put on a jacket as it started lashing down but I only had a few miles to go so didn't get too wet. Bit of a slog coming home as my legs felt tired but still it was just as nice at a slower pace.
No numpties except two rabbits that ran out in front of my on the way home causing me to anchor on, they then proceeded to zig zag in front of me for 50 ft or so! That's work done till next Wednesday.


----------



## Lonestar (28 Jun 2015)

Commute today was fine,till I got to the Stratford backstreets on the return.Car stopped in front of me to do a right turn,or so I thought.Then suddenly she (the driver) throws it into reverse and starts reversing into my front wheel which I promptly steered out of the way meaning that she was then lined up to hit the left side of my handlebars.To which I shouted (very loudly) "Watch it",to which the car stopped.A very close call by a few inches.Also had some witnesses.So recently I have found out it's no good being in either their left or right hand mirror.I was on the right side mirror this time.She apologised and I went on my way.

Looked on maps...had turned left from Louise Road Stratford (unknown piece of road to Keogh Road) to turn Right into Keogh Road Stratford to get onto Forest Lane.The right into Keogh Road was where it happened.


----------



## Simontm (29 Jun 2015)

Back to the commute this week with a lot of lovely sun - although I may not be saying that by Wednesday 

Not a lot to say, had a wheel sucker in Surbiton who turned left to Kingston while I headed to Berrylands and quite a few drivers seem to have forgotten safe passing, judging from the lack of space when they did. 

Honourable numpty: 1. A van behind me who was also turning right onto the Malden Road decided he couldn't wait for me to turn then go into the cycle lane and went the otherside of the traffic island to turn. Police van at junction did SFA. 
Honourable as it didn't impact on me. 

Numpty count: 2 Had a punishment pass on the A232 from an Almera - who I presume objected to me being ahead of him at the lights - and almost clipped my front wheel. Second was a suicidal squirrel who bombed out in front of me on the Waddon Path and very nearly ended up in my spokes


----------



## summerdays (29 Jun 2015)

I had what seemed like a fast ride in.... started a little chilly but once I'd warmed it it was too hot!!! And so I better take it a little slower this week. And just at the end of the journey I spotted a bus driver on his mobile looking down whilst approaching the traffic lights!


----------



## MisterStan (29 Jun 2015)

Farkin' lush.


----------



## DWiggy (29 Jun 2015)

Outstanding ride in, bright, warm and very little wind.


----------



## HarryTheDog (29 Jun 2015)

Did my newer route in, something must be wrong with my Garmin, it reckons 22 miles in whilst my old route was 23. The new route is 2 miles longer according to my car so why Garmin thinks its shorter is beyond me.

Anyway ride in was terrific, when I got to Dagenham another cyclist shot through a junction joining my route. I decided I was not going to chase. 4 miles later who was just ahead but the same cyclist. Turned out we had ridden together beforea handful of times . He is a cross racer in the winter. This morning when he was going fast he was doing intervals. He informed me he was now going slower and did not want us both kicking the arse out of it as he is saving himself for the weekend as he is doing a London Paris in 24 hrs event.

Then coming down a short sharp downhill with my companion in front, I ended up doing a impression of a speedway rider. I applied both brakes to stay behind him and suddenly my world went pear shaped. Some arse had tipped or spilled a gallon of what was probably vegetable oil on the cyclepath, luckily I got what was now my back leg out of the pedal and manage to use my cleat as a slider as I went sideways down the hill. I managed to not fall off but it woke me up. Matey wonderd what the noise was as it had not effected him at all.
( cycleway CS3 out of town side of the junction with the Newham way and A117, beware of the damp looking patch it isnt water)

Then up the Canary Wharf ramp I saw a MTB going like a rocket, luckily I recognized it as the electric assisted MTB from work, the guy has a dongle allowing it to do 25mph so I did not bother trying to compete. He likes to wind up roadies, comes in on it in civvies with office shoes on, its not very obviously a power assisted one and catches people out.


----------



## subaqua (29 Jun 2015)

faaarsaands of em. cyclists that is not Zulus. was a joy to behold at the junction of old street and Goswell road. looks like the sun has brought out the fair weather riders and good for them.

even my boy wanted to ide to school today so I decided it was going to be a late in so I could take him.


life is damn good at moment


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Jun 2015)

Shorts and ss top on this morning, bit nippy at first and was tempted to stop and put a jacket on, but after an hour or so I warmed up. Going to be a tad warm tomorrow and Wednesday!


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jun 2015)

A lovely mornings commute. Sunny, warm and very little wind. Traffic was relatively light too which made for nice and fast progress.
The only sour note was another cyclist jumping lights repeatedly and using the pavement to jump a junction. I lost count the amount of times I overtook him again on the road. He was wearing a shirt with the moniker 'Linklaters'. Having looked up what 'Linklaters' is/are.. I see that it's a law firm. Quite ironic really. You sir, are a poor cyclist.

Anyway.. as I said, it's a lovely day.. and for today I think I will just stare out of my office daydreaming, watching the boats go up and down the Thames.


----------



## Origamist (29 Jun 2015)

Lovely commuting conditions - 13C and gentle tailwind. Bike feeling smooth after new tyres and a freshly oiled chain.

Looking forward to the ride home, but am on the look out for horse flies after getting bitten on Saturday!


----------



## fossyant (29 Jun 2015)

Warm but overcast. Much better than Friday's drowning.

One idiot. Turning left from the lights I could hear the car behind trying to go for the overtake, so I moved out, but he still came past and nearly clipped me. Shouted at him and waved my arm. 

The traffic was light so didn't expect to see him again, but two miles later, there he was as I rolled up behind him. He was looking a bit shifty. Traffic lights went to red but he jumped them.

Scaredy cat.


----------



## summerdays (29 Jun 2015)

That was hot and I think I've caught the sun. I also think it must have been national use your phone illegally day, as I lost count of how many I kept seeing, including the one behind me at the lights I made big gesticulations to put the phone down.


----------



## Simontm (29 Jun 2015)

Hot, hot, hot. And we've still got Wednesday to come. Quite impressed with the amount of cyclists that have popped up with the weather - let's see if they're around come the rain on Thursday 
Saw one bloke, no kidding, cycling in a soft shell, how hot must he have been? 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## summerdays (29 Jun 2015)

Yep the guy in the yellow shower cap was wearing it tonight ... I hate to think how hot it is inside it!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Jun 2015)

Scalped a paper boy this morning  . Glorious weather tonight, wind light enough to hide some of the heat yet not enough to have to work hard.


----------



## Tomtrumps (29 Jun 2015)

Uneventful ride in this morning until I got to the corner of Deptford Church Street and Creek Road and the fella in front of me ploughed straight into the back of a stationary car trying to get in the right hand lane. A very loud thud, a couple of dents in the back of the car, a confused driver who wasn't sure what he was supposed to do, and what appeared to be a very winded and shocked cyclist. Three of us checked he was OK, stayed for a few minutes and then off we went after he said he'd be OK. Hopefully he is ok now, his bike might need a bit more work though. 

Lovely on the way home, although the traffic around Tower Bridge was a nightmare.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jun 2015)

Tomtrumps said:


> Uneventful ride in this morning until I got to the corner of Deptford Church Street and Creek Road and the fella in front of me ploughed straight into the back of a stationary car trying to get in the right hand lane. A very loud thud, a couple of dents in the back of the car, a confused driver who wasn't sure what he was supposed to do, and what appeared to be a very winded and shocked cyclist. Three of us checked he was OK, stayed for a few minutes and then off we went after he said he'd be OK. Hopefully he is ok now, his bike might need a bit more work though.
> 
> Lovely on the way home, although the traffic around Tower Bridge was a nightmare.


What time was that?


----------



## fossyant (29 Jun 2015)

Dogs on those extending leads. Grrrr. Or the stupid owners. Lock the frigging lead off on a shared use path please.


----------



## HarryTheDog (29 Jun 2015)

Nearly had a clipless moment, first one for as long as I can remember, following a range rover and a mini cabriolet up a hill, little old lady in something small coming the other way. No one would move over they came to a complete stop, I unclipped my left foot but started to topple to the right, had to really throw myself left to avoid looking a complerte twat.
Then up another hill had some young lad do a very long wheelie past me on a quad, he thought he was impressive, I thought him a twat.
Also a note on the slippy stuff I nearly came a cropper on this AM , whatever it was actually left a drib drab trail for 2 miles all the way back to nearly Dagenham, but only on the cycleway, Wierd must have been some volume of whatever it was.


----------



## Tomtrumps (29 Jun 2015)

ianrauk said:


> What time was that?


About 7 45?


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jun 2015)

Tomtrumps said:


> About 7 45?


OK, hour before I went through that junction. I work off Creek road in Greenwich Quay.


----------



## Origamist (29 Jun 2015)

22C and roads less busy than usual. Only one bad overtake and the driver coming in the opposite direction was way more annoyed than me. 

Added an extra 6 miles and stretched the legs/lungs after Twemlow

Have dusted down the best bike for commuting duties tomorrow, so will hopefully be ready for the heat...


----------



## fossyant (29 Jun 2015)

Origamist said:


> Have dusted down the best bike for commuting duties tomorrow, so will hopefully be ready for the heat...



It's going to rain now you've done that.


----------



## the_craig (29 Jun 2015)

All you lucky pups with your sun and short sleeves. I had horrible smirr on the road down to work this morning which soaked me to the bone and then a light shower coming home. 

But moaning aside, it was just nice getting back on the bike after two weeks of nightshift (and a couple sick days too ).

So this morning, I tried for the quiet back roads rather than the main A road and didn't have a car behind me until I hit town. The roads seemed less hectic too - probably due to the weans finishing school.

https://www.strava.com/activities/335238466

Going home, I added a couple extra miles and was just getting into my stride as I got home. I would've stayed out but I seem to have passed my lurgy to the_craig ladies (30 and 2) so I had to do a Calpol and ice cream run.

https://www.strava.com/activities/335689027

30km done with a nice 12 hour shift in the middle and I'm feeling good.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Jun 2015)

Proper warm sunshine at last with the temperature kept comfortable by a light sea breeze. Don't think I've ever seen so many cyclists out and about while I was on the return commute and a complete mix of every type of bike and rider all seemingly out enjoying the late afternoon/early evening warmth. Long may it last.


----------



## HarryTheDog (30 Jun 2015)

Played a little game with myself this morning to ensure I save myself for a hot ride home. Ride in a manner so you don’t sweat, as soon as I felt a sweat coming on I slowed down. Worked as well, all the way to Canning Town, after that I had to play in traffic so had no option but to start perspiring.


----------



## Simontm (30 Jun 2015)

Nice ride in - though where on earth is the traffic? Not complaining mind. 
No bizarre people in soft shells this morning so perhaps they've finally realised what the temperature's like. 
Caught a lucky break coming out onto the A232 at Carshalton ponds when I slipped in between a bus and a Halfords HGV. Bus pulled over and had a relatively traffic free cycle for the next 5 minutes as the inevitable traffic jam occurred behind me with those two lumps of vehicle in that narrow stretch of road - which is always nice to have. 
Traffic was very well behaved this morning but alas, numpty count: 1 - I was halfway up what was essentially a single lane thanks to the parked cars when this van came hurtling down towards me when it had a pullover gap just ahead of itself. I had nowhere to go so breathed in and we scrapped past each other but a cm either way? Just completely unnecessary to save the driver, what, 5 seconds? 
No suicidal squirrels though!


----------



## summerdays (30 Jun 2015)

Well I wore birkenstocks, shorts and a strappy top and it was still hot and sticky ... it's going to be bad later on!!!


----------



## DWiggy (30 Jun 2015)

Ride home last night was eventful, powering up a short hill when my non drive side crank came off obviously didn't re-fit it correctly after Sundays clean, still after getting it back on I took a slightly extended ride home as it was just glorious. Ride in this morning was just lovely, no wind nice,bright and warm what more could you ask for? Although I do get a good view towards the city of London and the wall of smog looked awful today good luck to you city dwellers!
Ride homes could be a bit warm.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jun 2015)

What's worse then a cycling RLJ'r?
A headcam wearing cycling RLJ. 

Wow, it is very warm out there, very little breeze too. I thought I had better take it easy and drank a whole 500ml bottle of water to try keep the body temperature down, Usually I don't drink anything for the whole ride. It's gonna be a scorcher later.


----------



## JMT (30 Jun 2015)

Lovely ride in this morning 22 degrees very light tail breeze. No serious incidents although a couple of people turning right across stopped 3 feet over the junction line causing me to move out to the middle of the road and a silly overtake by a car coming towards me meaning he was doing 60+ mph on my side of the road trying to force a space to pull in to before he reached me. Still out weighted by lots of patient drivers waiting for the appropriate space before overtaking me.

Planning on treating myself to an extended ride up the Purbecks over the Lulworth ranges tonight, a couple of tasty short 20% climbs.


----------



## martint235 (30 Jun 2015)

South Circular completely grid locked from Eltham to where I turned off it. Absolutely no idea why, the road climbing to the top of Catford looked to be clear as I turned left but up until then it had been stoopid!!

Actually fitted a second bottle cage to the commuter yesterday in expectation of today and boy did I need it. I'm not a massive water drinker on the bike but got through 750ml this morning.


----------



## Origamist (30 Jun 2015)

Was 18.5C when I headed off this morning - that's by far the warmest its been at 7.30. 

I had a much needed haircut last night, but I was still sweating buckets when I arrived at the office!

Roads were relatively quiet, but did see a very quick chap whizz past a junction near Tatton and I half-heartedly tried to pace myself up to him, but no chance...

The best bike performed admirably (although the BB might be past it's best) but its rider less so. Still managed one of my quickest outward legs of the year, but will take it easier on the way home if the temps in the are in the high 20s as forecast.


----------



## Karlt (30 Jun 2015)

Ave speed nearer 18 than 17mph makes me happy. Bloody cars getting in the way and slowing me down don't. Why are they allowed to use the roads, getting stuck behind each other and slowing the traffic down, eh


----------



## L Q (30 Jun 2015)

Ride home last night was lovely, best ride home I have had for a long time, cant believe how many cyclists were out.

This morning felt tired and plugged away, still got to work in time though. Passed a lot of people cycling back into Lincoln this morning as well so nice to see a few more people making use of the decent weather.


----------



## LoftusRoadie (30 Jun 2015)

Maybe this has been discussed before but Friday evenings are the worst commutes home (or at least for the 20 mins I cycle on London roads). There seem to be more potential accidents on a Friday evening than the rest of the week put together.
Loving the sunshine and the towpath along the River Lea doesn't seem to be much busier than usual.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jun 2015)

LoftusRoadie said:


> Maybe this has been discussed before but Friday evenings are the worst commutes home (or at least for the 20 mins I cycle on London roads). There seem to be more potential accidents on a Friday evening than the rest of the week put together.
> Loving the sunshine and the towpath along the River Lea doesn't seem to be much busier than usual.




Haven't noticed any difference really over the 10 years of doing my current commute in SE London. No day is better or worse.


----------



## MisterStan (30 Jun 2015)

ianrauk said:


> No day is better or worse.


Except Mondays. Nobody likes Mondays.


----------



## summerdays (30 Jun 2015)

Fridays I find can be quite quiet in the morning, I assume more people have Fridays off or late starts, whereas in the afternoon evening it's more likely to have tailbacks on the roads as people head off on their holidays and the main Motorways get jammed.

I'm roasted and I don't know quite how much water I've drank as I have refilled it!


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Jun 2015)

Mondays I tend to notice worse traffic, especially going in. Friday afternoons are full of impatient drivers eager to get out.

Anyway - Tuesday afternoons when it's almost 4pm and you're about to leave into the 30 degrees sun are just awful 

See you later suckers!! Mwahaha.


----------



## martinclive (30 Jun 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Except Mondays. Nobody likes Mondays.


tell me why....................... (you may be too young to get this reference!)


----------



## martint235 (30 Jun 2015)

Well that was a brutal commute home. I think that will separate the men from the boys before it really hots up tomorrow. And I am so, so, so glad I put an extra bottle and cage on the commuter now!

Would it be considered a weakness if I skipped Shooters Hill tomorrow afternoon?


----------



## Hacienda71 (30 Jun 2015)

Learn't today to check the chain if you get a bit of a clicking sound. Thought it was just the indexing a bit out. Powered away from a roundabout out of the saddle then bang the chain let go under heavy load and I face planted. Swmbo picked me up grazed chin, top and bottom lip, elbow, both knees, shoulder, stomach back and chest. On the plus side apart from needing a new chain and shifter hood the bike seems ok.  Jersey was a bit ripped as well.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Jun 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> Learn't today to check the chain if you get a bit of a clicking sound. Thought it was just the indexing a bit out. Powered away from a roundabout out of the saddle then bang the chain let go under heavy load and I face planted. Swmbo picked me up grazed chin, top and bottom lip, elbow, both knees, shoulder, stomach back and chest. On the plus side apart from needing a new chain and shifter hood the bike seems ok.  Jersey was a bit ripped as well.



Ouch, glad the bike is okay


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Jun 2015)

Stupidly hot tonight. For the first time ever on a commute I had to stop and get more liquid and still ran out before I got home. I got through a 750ml bottle of juice, 500ml bottle of water and a can of coke

Must remember to put the sunscreen on in the morning, could feel my legs burning tonight, on the plus side tan lines are looking fantastic, especially on my fingers from the fingerless gloves


----------



## donnydave (30 Jun 2015)

On my way home I passed someone cycling in a coat. A COAT!


----------



## martint235 (30 Jun 2015)

donnydave said:


> On my way home I passed someone cycling in a coat. A COAT!


I passed a guy with a gilet and full length tights on heading towards home. There's a guy I see on my way to work who is still wearing a buff!


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jun 2015)

martint235 said:


> I passed a guy with a gilet and full length tights on heading towards home. There's a guy I see on my way to work who is still wearing a buff!




Oneupmanship now... I saw TWO cyclists heading up the A21 this evening wearing longs. One of them was wearing a thick Altura winter jersey. I know because I have the same jersey... which I use in the winter.

Another cyclist near had me off as well this evening. Thought he was the mutts nuts, but he wasn't all that. I was on a cycle path in Lewisham when he decided to cycle on to it at speed. Just as I was passing. Quick reactions on my part meant he just missed me. He got a few choice naughty words for his trouble. Tit.

Apart from that, I took it relatively slow tonight, just pootled along enjoying the cycling and the sunshine.


----------



## martint235 (30 Jun 2015)

I just had one stupid woman who was at a junction on my left and she looked left saw there was nothing coming and pulled out. If she had looked right she would have seen me coming towards her down the hill past Hither Green Cemetery at about 30mph. I missed the rear of her car by about a foot. I think she left with a rough idea of my feelings on the episode


----------



## fossyant (30 Jun 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> Learn't today to check the chain if you get a bit of a clicking sound. Thought it was just the indexing a bit out. Powered away from a roundabout out of the saddle then bang the chain let go under heavy load and I face planted. Swmbo picked me up grazed chin, top and bottom lip, elbow, both knees, shoulder, stomach back and chest. On the plus side apart from needing a new chain and shifter hood the bike seems ok.  Jersey was a bit ripped as well.



Ouch. Bet you got a bent ear as well from the missus.


----------



## fossyant (30 Jun 2015)

Late start meant an 11am ride in and a 5pm ride home. Hot. Who switched on the 360 degree headwind.


----------



## HarryTheDog (30 Jun 2015)

For the first 6 miles home I rode in the company of a young bloke on a vintage steel with SIS gears, I have banged heads with before so to speak, on our previous meetings,
( first time I met him I overtook him on a hill and he caught me up on the downhill and demmanded a re-match on the 2nd hill as I had taken him by suprise, he beat me by a wheel, my excuse being I am older than his dad ) on this occassion we decided wisely to chat instead, he was excited about his session at the lee valley velodrome last weekend and is planning to do the league.

It was a brisk headwind so not too bad temp wise. At the 11 mile point I turned North after Dagenham and started to heat up as no head wind. Took it easy till Wigley Bush Lane in South Weald where I spied another roadie ahead and stupidly tried to close him down by the top of the steep hill. I nearly caught him but he turned off right at the top. I was now sodden in sweat.
Once I got home I was shattered, had to have a nap after a shower.


----------



## Lonestar (30 Jun 2015)

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...stration-over-uber-in-southwark-10355708.html

Just found out why there were about a million taxis dumped on the way back.Didn't stop me but some of those tin boxes were snookered.(Thank god for my backstreet stronghold)

Uber,that old chestnut.


----------



## Simontm (30 Jun 2015)

Ok, which part of my brain thought "it's hot, you always run hot, why not pick up,your average by 3mph tonight"? 
Apart from a silly speed, just a hot cycle back. 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## Origamist (30 Jun 2015)

Hot - 29C. Wind helped, but it was head/crosswind. 

Ran out of drink and should have stopped at Middlewich for 500ml of water, but with only 3 miles to go, I pushed on. Downed a litre when I got back...

Will be lucky to dodge the thunderstorms tomorrow evening....


----------



## Hacienda71 (30 Jun 2015)

fossyant said:


> Ouch. Bet you got a bent ear as well from the missus.


She was OK. Probably in shock claret and road rash everywhere. Will see how she reacts when I tell her I am riding in tomorrow lol.


----------



## fossyant (30 Jun 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> She was OK. Probably in shock claret and road rash everywhere. Will see how she reacts when I tell her I am riding in tomorrow lol.


----------



## dave r (30 Jun 2015)

Got taken by surprise by an electric bike tonight, looked like a mountain bike that had had an electric motor added, I didn't get a good look at it. I was climbing the hill into Bedworth and had just passed a road on my left, Marston Lane, when this bike appeared on my right traveling at high speed, then the rider went up the left of the stationary traffic by the pedestrian lights still traveling at high speed and disappeared.


----------



## I like Skol (30 Jun 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> On the plus side apart from needing a new chain and shifter hood the bike seems ok.  Jersey was a bit ripped as well.





Hacienda71 said:


> Will see how she reacts when I tell her I am riding in tomorrow lol.


Hero


----------



## Hacienda71 (30 Jun 2015)

I like Skol said:


> Hero


I might just be a slightly deranged cycling addict.


----------



## martint235 (1 Jul 2015)

Now I'm paying attention, it's amazing how many people are wearing a strange amount of clothing for the conditions. Each to their own obviously but I saw one person today wearing kit that I'd melt in in the depths of winter!


----------



## HarryTheDog (1 Jul 2015)

Morning for grumpy people today. Some young lad in a white van sat on his horn for 5 seconds whilst behind me, presumably just as a protest for me being on the road.
Then I came up behind a guy in full BMC team replica kit my age, who I have run into before. Unfortunately he usually proves to be faster than me . However he does not like to be overtaken and is usually miserable, takes himself too seriously. So I duly obliged and overtook him just to be awkward. I put another 3 mph on top of his speed but a few seconds later the guy was on my tail. I went easy and waited for the Canning Town flyover slip hill and hit it at a sprint. The guy drafted me to within a few feet of the top then jumped me. Normally when this happens with other people we sail down the other side, smile have a chat and move on. This guy had a face of stone and I think I had hurt his dignity or something.Makes me chuckle inside though.


----------



## martinclive (1 Jul 2015)

HarryTheDog said:


> Morning for grumpy people today. Some young lad in a white van sat on his horn for 5 seconds whilst behind me, presumably just as a protest for me being on the road.
> Then I came up behind a guy in full BMC team replica kit my age, who I have run into before. Unfortunately he usually proves to be faster than me . However he does not like to be overtaken and is usually miserable, takes himself too seriously. So I duly obliged and overtook him just to be awkward. I put another 3 mph on top of his speed but a few seconds later the guy was on my tail. I went easy and waited for the Canning Town flyover slip hill and hit it at a sprint. The guy drafted me to within a few feet of the top then jumped me. Normally when this happens with other people we sail down the other side, smile have a chat and move on. This guy had a face of stone and I think I had hurt his dignity or something.Makes me chuckle inside though.


Try a cheery 'morning Cadel' next time - see if you can raise a smile!


----------



## Simontm (1 Jul 2015)

80 degrees in old money according to the computer riding in. After the exertions last night legs were a bit sore but still managed my usual time in. 

I told you about the guy in a soft shell? Well today I saw someone in the Aldi winter jacket 

Numpty count: Alas 1. Coming down Lower Marsh Lane, cars parked on right, my lane clear with kerb and wall to my left, some idiot decided to make a run of it towards me so I breathed in and somehow we both got through - strange as usually everyone including WVM are very well behaved on that stretch.


----------



## JMT (1 Jul 2015)

Did an extended ride home last night, not the best idea really hot and a head wind, but I decided to ride over Lulworth range road any way. Normal distance 20.1 miles last night 26.4, normal climbing 508 meters last night 1374. Could have done with a second bottle. The great views from the top and the nice downhill section made everything OK though. Also no numpties :-).


----------



## HarryTheDog (1 Jul 2015)

@martincive I am usually friendly and chatty to other cyclists as not too many on my route, however this guy was nearly twice my size and his body laguage was eminating the message that a sarcastic remark may earn you a clip around the ear .


----------



## summerdays (1 Jul 2015)

Numpty this morning joint honours to me and the person with the horse box .... I was stupid not to get into a good primary position (left him just enough space to get past), but I did notice the horse box following him and so tucked myself in out of its way. I got my revenge ... around the corner he arrived at the lights as they changed to red.... quick filter to the front then he had to sit behind on the next road till I turned off as I didn't make the mistake again of leaving enough space for a dangerous overtake, and there weren't any safe ones!


----------



## summerdays (1 Jul 2015)

Forgot to say hot ... very hot.... and because I'm covered in sunscreen, I'm now also covered in flys!!!


----------



## MisterStan (1 Jul 2015)

martinclive said:


> Try a cheery 'morning Cadel' next time - see if you can raise a smile!


No, Cadel was on the Busway this morning!


----------



## MisterStan (1 Jul 2015)

Hot and a headwind made it feel like we were cycling in a tumble drier this morning. Should be a nice tailwind home though - that certainly helped last night. Loads of cyclists out this morning and noticeably more women.


----------



## martinclive (1 Jul 2015)

HarryTheDog said:


> @martincive I am usually friendly and chatty to other cyclists as not too many on my route, however this guy was nearly twice my size and his body laguage was eminating the message that a sarcastic remark may earn you a clip around the ear .


Dare you! (just don't send me the medical or bike repair bills!)
It's strange we see a lot of the same riders every day - must be 10 / 15 we know names of and another load we nod or say hi to......................then there are a few who clearly just want to be in their own world - each to their own, but I think we arrive at work happier


----------



## Origamist (1 Jul 2015)

20C and a tailwind when I set off - felt like the Amalfi coast (without the coast) this morning.

Legs felt OK, but I'm going to stop at a pub on the way home for a pint of lime and soda.

Forgot to mention, that the roads were melting in Mobberley yesterday - this meant sticky wheels and more tyre noise.


----------



## fossyant (1 Jul 2015)

Set off at 7 and it didn't feel too bad. Rather windy made for heavy legs. Managed to pass Chris Froome on a borrowed Cannondale. Put a bit too much effort in and just cruised the last couple of miles. Quick time but it didn't feel like it. 

The moment I stopped was when the sweat started pouring.


----------



## MisterStan (1 Jul 2015)

fossyant said:


> Managed to pass Chris Froome on a borrowed Cannondale.


That's odd - Cadel Evans wasn't riding a BMC this morning


----------



## AndyRM (1 Jul 2015)

Had a shocker this morning - my chain snapped about 2 miles from home, so still 4 from work, a proper wrap around the wheel/cassette job so I couldn't take the wheel out. Carried the bugger home which was no fun in this heat.

At least the Metro was on time so I was only 90 minutes late!


----------



## Origamist (1 Jul 2015)

Origamist said:


> Was 18.5C when I headed off this morning - that's by far the warmest its been at 7.30.
> 
> I had a much needed haircut last night, but I was still sweating buckets when I arrived at the office!
> 
> ...


 
Strava Flyby reveals all - I was left in the wake of the World track champion 2014 Master Pursuit, 40 - 44 age group.

That's my age group too, so no excuses!


----------



## L Q (1 Jul 2015)

Journey home last night was a doddle due to the lovely tailwind so as punishment for enjoying my ride home a wasp decided to sting me on the finger the little sod.

I knew it would be tougher this morning so set off 10 mins earlier and the headwind was for 17 miles, just great but got to work with time to spare. Just hope to avoid the thunderstorms predicted for later.


----------



## subaqua (1 Jul 2015)

too damn hot is what my commutes were this morning .

was nice to get on the train at waterloo into what felt like a fridge . getting off the other end was not nice tho.

lots of red coloured oompaloompas in Basildon this morning


----------



## Hacienda71 (1 Jul 2015)

Origamist said:


> Strava Flyby reveals all - I was left in the wake of the World track champion 2014 Master Pursuit, 40 - 44 age group.
> 
> That's my age group too, so no excuses!


Just noticed the bugger has had the Ollerton to Warford KOM off me a couple of days ago.  Bloody world champions.


----------



## martint235 (1 Jul 2015)

I decided I had nothing to prove by going over Shooters Hill on the way home. So I didn't.

Only one numpty, typical blonde woman driver raced me into a pinch point at speed almost crashing into the car in front of her. I applauded her for winning the race to the back of the traffic queue. She didn't find it funny. I didn't care.


----------



## summerdays (1 Jul 2015)

I am puce in colour and I've had a cold cold shower and I'm still feeling hot and sticky.

At one point the roads seemed busier so I was filtering but I realised as I was doing it there wasn't the normal space to do it and my risk adverse part of my brain had melted and I was merrily heading for tiny gaps with on coming traffic. Took it easier the rest of the way home and double checked all the rest of my brains decisions. 

At one point on the ring road cycle path one taxi over shot on a red light, and completely filled the toucan crossing forcing every cyclist to have to swing around outside the line of silver studs on the road that marked the crossing. He could of rolled back but couldn't be bothered for at least 5 cyclists that I saw.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jul 2015)

I'll cycle when it is icy; I'll cycle in the snow; I'll cycle when it is blowing a gale; I'll cycle when it is absolutely lashing it down; I'll even cycle when it is so cold your water bottle freezes.

But tonight it was way too warm to cycle, so did a much shortened ride. Coming out of the office it was like walking into a brick wall.


----------



## Simontm (1 Jul 2015)

That is all...

Actually, no it isn't- as I was melting while adjusting the brakes my daughter turned up in the garden and said: "nice overtake of the K3"
They were on the bus 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## rdfcyclist (1 Jul 2015)

Currently commuting by feet as bike is in the shop however I want to slow clap the cyclist filtering through traffic I saw this afternoon; he was wearing nothing but shorts. You haven't quite thought that through matey.


----------



## Origamist (1 Jul 2015)

Came across a woman in her 60s driving a red Ford Ka all over the road - if she wasn't drunk or under the influence of drugs, I'd be amazed. At one stage, she took a bend on the opposite side of the road. After this, I was looking for a place to pull over and phone the police, but she turned into a spa near Mobberley and I talked myself out of following her.

Very muggy, but not blazing sun. Managed an extra 5 miles. Will hopefully be back under 14 stone soon...


----------



## fossyant (1 Jul 2015)

Hot. Decided to take it easy. That lasted about 3 miles when I overtook another roadie and he latched onto my wheel, so had to keep the speed up. We did say a cheery bye when I turned off. Eased off a little as it was like breathing in an oven.

Got home, started pouring in sweat. Had a shower, got dressed, and started pouring in sweat again... Oh well.


----------



## Blurb (1 Jul 2015)

Legs of lead today.
Trying to rest up as I've a 37 mile commute out tomorrow, overnighter, and 37 back on Friday.
Now thinking the unthinkable, car might have been a better option.


----------



## The Jogger (1 Jul 2015)

I did my usual Hammersmith to Waterloo, which I did rather slowly on the Brommie, when I got on the train the sweat just pi$$ed out of me. There was no cool breeze anywhere even in the shade.


----------



## Simontm (2 Jul 2015)

That was nice, under 20 degrees new money a wee wind and not a lot of traffic...then I stopped 
Numpty count: 2 First was me!! I'd completely misjudged a roundabout. Thought I could steal up the inside and turn left with an ahead car that was going straight on and very nearly managed to left hook myself with the van I was parallel with. So I hugged the kerb and we both got round OK. Idiot. 
Second, an irate pigeon that took offence to me demanding it moved off the road when I was coming through - as I found out when I saw the back of the jersey when I had me shower


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jul 2015)

Perfect weather this morning so did my first 100km commute to work.


----------



## Arjimlad (2 Jul 2015)

109 km !!

I was delighted to get back on the bike today for my 10.6 mile route.

I have needed to drive into Bristol the past 3 days for meetings/court etc - and have appreciated the air conditioning in the car but not the traffic and lack of exercise !


----------



## DWiggy (2 Jul 2015)

Wow ride home last night was horrendous, the traffic around Dartford/Gravesend was complete gridlock so very slow going weaving in and out of stationary traffic, very, very, VERY hot too my Garmin reporting 35c+, even the country lane part of my ride was slow due to heavy traffic, and when I had to stop waiting for vans to pass each other down the lanes I just felt myself overheating the heat from the sun + cars it was just blurgh! and when I got through the worst of it people were using the lanes as rabbit runs driving like complete twats just to make up the time they lost sitting in traffic, I did feel very vulnerable. Done the whole bottle of water and my average was well down on usual.

Ride in this morning was quote nice, warm but with a slight cooling breeze kind of made up for yesterday...almost!


----------



## JMT (2 Jul 2015)

Unplanned commute in today as both the guys in my car share said they weren't in today so I instantly thought ride in. Checked the forecast heavy rain just when I leave the house 80% chance which I read as there is a chance it won't rain. So I went about increasing the odds of no rain by not watering the garden and wearing my light weight rain coat before I started off. I convinced myself that I could start off before it started to rain and beat it to work. Unfortunately I needed to do my final tactical bathroom visit to reduce weight ;-) but SWMBO and then the children were in there and I left 15mins later than planned, I started off just behind the rain I could see the edge of the cloud about 3/4 mile ahead still only very light drizzle on the way in. Got to work before the heavy rain started :-).

All nice drivers today giving me lots of room and waiting to overtake until it was safe to do so.

Forecast not great for return trip but I don't mind getting wet on they was home as much as they way in.


----------



## fossyant (2 Jul 2015)

A little fresher this morning. Decided on a steady ride which was actually only a couple of minutes slower than a quick ride. Still started pouring with sweat on arrival.


----------



## Ciar (2 Jul 2015)

Well not much to report, ridden twice in the last two weeks due to a back spasm and unbelievable back pain, which i belive is sciatica, so tonight heading to the physio hoping he can fix and put me back in the saddle for monday! desperate to get back riding


----------



## summerdays (2 Jul 2015)

Well morning commute was ok though I spent ages trying to decide what was the right number of clothes, afternoon.... Soggy!

Also saw two recumbents this morning, one that I sometimes see - yellow with a big number 77 on and also a black one I think within about 400m of each other.


----------



## LoftusRoadie (2 Jul 2015)

Sittingduck said:


> Mondays I tend to notice worse traffic, especially going in. Friday afternoons are full of impatient drivers eager to get out.



Definitely agree about Friday drivers - gets very tricky along Whitechapel Road.
Maybe it's the sunny weather but more people (joggers, cyclists, houseboat owners) said hello to me this morning or at least nodded a recognition than has happened since I started commuting along the towpath. Quite warm this morning but a lovely cooling breeze made it pleasant - well, at least until I reached London roads!


----------



## Simontm (2 Jul 2015)

Met an old mate for a beer then dodged the hoards coming down from the tennis and had a 'gentle' ride home 
That's it 
Numpty count 0


----------



## HarryTheDog (2 Jul 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Perfect weather this morning so did my first 100km commute to work.


Have you made it back yet?


----------



## the_craig (3 Jul 2015)

What a glorious morning on Sunny Lanarkshire! 

The sun is shining, the birds are singing and I am feeling good. My ride to work today was wonderful - quietish roads, no wind and no numpties! 

Have a good day folks!


----------



## MisterStan (3 Jul 2015)

Cracking morning ride - nice and cool to start with. Took the longer route in to collect @martinclive - wish i'd managed to leave a bit earlier even so.


----------



## Simontm (3 Jul 2015)

Oof, definitely Friday legs this morning but bizarrely not that slow a ride. 
Not a lot of traffic, sun, not too warm, lovely in fact. 

Numpty count: 0


----------



## HarryTheDog (3 Jul 2015)

Great ride in, took a slightly different route , went down Sandpit Lane just out of curioity as it was on the news last night . The home of murdered "Gangland boss" John Palmer is down there. I always wondered who lived in that huge place, now I know.
Came across a curious fellow in Hornchurch who seemed to be doing a Ninja impression, cycling in black pyjamas with a full face balaclava. I checked his rucksack out on the way past to ensure he was not carrying a sword.
Then came across another cycling weirdo in Barking on a 29er who only pedaled standing up, then he would sit and coast then stand up and sprint again. He was skinny as a rake looked like he only weighed 7 stone. It was a tailwind he could have taken his shirt off and used it as a sail, it would probably have been a more effective means of propulsion


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Jul 2015)

Took a slightly extended 13.5 mile route today in the sunshine - avoided most of the A38 by dropping down into Tockington thence to Lower Almondsbury & up the steep hill back to work.

Not all that many cyclists about, surprisingly.


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Jul 2015)

HarryTheDog said:


> Great ride in, took a slightly different route , went down Sandpit Lane just out of curioity as it was on the news last night . The home of murdered "Gangland boss" John Palmer is down there. I always wondered who lived in that huge place, now I know.
> Came across a curious fellow in Hornchurch who seemed to be doing a Ninja impression, cycling in black pyjamas with a full face balaclava. I checked his rucksack out on the way past to ensure he was not carrying a sword.
> Then came across another cycling weirdo in Barking on a 29er who only pedaled standing up, then he would sit and coast then stand up and sprint again. He was skinny as a rake looked like he only weighed 7 stone. It was a tailwind he could have taken his shirt off and used it as a sail, it would probably have been a more effective means of propulsion



Barking, eh ? How appropriate !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jul 2015)

HarryTheDog said:


> Have you made it back yet?



I had to get home pretty quick last night so was early for a change, did 101km this morning though


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jul 2015)

Was cold and misty at 5am this morning, but glad I set off with shorts and ss top as the mist soon disappeared and it was a cracking ride in.


----------



## summerdays (3 Jul 2015)

HarryTheDog said:


> Then came across another cycling weirdo in Barking on a 29er who only pedaled standing up, then he would sit and coast then stand up and sprint again. He was skinny as a rake looked like he only weighed 7 stone. It was a tailwind he could have taken his shirt off and used it as a sail, it would probably have been a more effective means of propulsion


I think I normally see that style of riding from BMX'ers even when they use a larger bike, by that stage it's a well ingrained habit.


----------



## Origamist (3 Jul 2015)

A far more pleasant 14C this morning.

Tatton Park is about to host a vintage US car rally - each to their own, I guess.

Looking forward to tonight's ride home...


----------



## Simontm (3 Jul 2015)

In...this...weather...I...must...take...it...easy...Repeat...in....this...

That's it really. Quite quiet on the roads so got a good speed up
Numpty count:0


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jul 2015)

Slightly extended commute this morning short route 6.9 pushed it up to 9.6 headed though the lovely villages of Cropston , Swithland , Woodhouse in that 9.6 miles I was passed by 4 cars .busy this morning weather was near perfect . Different route home 8.9 miles came back through Bradgate Park bit busy tonight so aslow tide enjoying the scenery .If any has a lovelier commute I envy you . Left work at 1745 and it was just being to cool again just about right


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (3 Jul 2015)

Shot home like a mad man.
Tail wind from heaven, got up to 30 mph on the flat.
Not bad for an old timer !!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jul 2015)

13 rider said:


> Slightly extended commute this morning short route 6.9 pushed it up to 9.6 headed though the lovely villages of Cropston , Swithland , Woodhouse in that 9.6 miles I was passed by 4 cars .busy this morning weather was near perfect . Different route home 8.9 miles came back through Bradgate Park bit busy tonight so aslow tide enjoying the scenery .If any has a lovelier commute I envy you . Left work at 1745 and it was just being to cool again just about right



I was out Cropston/Swithland way at dinner time, cracking weather, though wind had picked up for the ride home tonight.


----------



## Tin Pot (3 Jul 2015)

Decided to run home again today as it's been a long while.

Throat felt sore after half an hour.

Started feeling queasy after 3/4 hr.

Stopped and got the train after an hour (!) 

Pity as my legs were just settling into a rhythmn. My own fault for picking a really hot day in the City.


----------



## Simontm (3 Jul 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Decided to run home again today as it's been a long while.
> 
> Throat felt sore after half an hour.
> 
> ...


What is this run you speak of?


----------



## Spartak (4 Jul 2015)

Spotted on last nights commute ......


----------



## summerdays (4 Jul 2015)

I couldn't see any when I had to go to Parkway to pick up the kids. However my commute on Monday may take a bit of a wiggle as I try to spot some!


----------



## I like Skol (4 Jul 2015)

Retro ride to work tonight on my/my son’s 1991 Raleigh Vitesse. Lovely bike and still feels tight and new despite its age. It’s amazing how quickly I swapped back to using the downtube shifters effectively, even when riding in traffic and sprinting to fit in gaps and swapping lanes etc. One thing I did notice is how crisp the indexing seems to be compared to modern brifters. I reckon the shorter, more direct cable route makes a big difference here?
Will have to take this bike on a forum ride sometime and show you 21st century carbon boys how it should be done. Might extend my route home in the morning


----------



## Torvi (4 Jul 2015)

met a guy testing his broadman with SRAM, funny enough i was testing my planetx with SRAM too, there similiarites ended, he hated it i loved it haha


----------



## L Q (4 Jul 2015)

Commute to work yesterday was lovely, the commute home was a cracker till I got 2 miles from home and heard my back tyre give way, got a nice slash across the tyre so new one needed, it's ages since I last had a puncture so was expecting one soon, shame it's cost me a tyre as well. Bugger!


----------



## Torvi (5 Jul 2015)

L Q said:


> Commute to work yesterday was lovely, the commute home was a cracker till I got 2 miles from home and heard my back tyre give way, got a nice slash across the tyre so new one needed, it's ages since I last had a puncture so was expecting one soon, shame it's cost me a tyre as well. Bugger!


charge your workplace as "accident on the way from work" and make them pay for it haha


----------



## J1888 (5 Jul 2015)

Been on holiday for two weeks (Croatia, which I would recommend to everyone) so my first commute in a while is tomorrow morning. Quite nervous!


----------



## summerdays (5 Jul 2015)

J1888 said:


> Been on holiday for two weeks (Croatia, which I would recommend to everyone) so my first commute in a while is tomorrow morning. Quite nervous!


That's where my eldest is on holiday at the moment and enjoying themselves!


----------



## J1888 (5 Jul 2015)

summerdays said:


> That's where my eldest is on holiday at the moment and enjoying themselves!



Dad?

Hehe.

Na, it's bloody brilliant - Zagreb was ace, Split is sensational...Dubrovnik less so.

Cracking country.


----------



## summerdays (5 Jul 2015)

That's good cos they are in Split! Mucking around in the sea and going out to explore the old town tonight.


----------



## J1888 (5 Jul 2015)

summerdays said:


> That's good cos they are in Split! Mucking around in the sea and going out to explore the old town tonight.



It's cracking - great history and a town very proud of their football team, Hajduk Split.


----------



## Simontm (6 Jul 2015)

quite a quiet ride in with hardly any traffic again which was odd. Weather was a nice 15 degrees or so. 
Alas numpty count:1
As I turned right at the roundabout to go through to Carshalton, builders' van bombed out from my left, turning right and nearly clipped me.


----------



## HarryTheDog (6 Jul 2015)

TDF seems to have inspired people again, this morning was full of cyclists going my way, saw 3 in the first 3 miles , which has never happened before. Then lots more once I got into town, nobody serious to play with till Barking, I overtook a guy ( mid 30’s ?) on a white croix de fer, who then decided to stick to me for the next 4 or 5 miles. He had the speed to go past me, just lacked the backbone and good manners to do his turn. I did not knock myself out I was not there to give him a tow in.


----------



## Origamist (6 Jul 2015)

A lovely commute in - fine weather and a tailwind.

Got passed in Tatton Park by a chap in full TT mode (on the extensions, flat back, big watts) must have passed me with a 6-7mph differential. I then twigged it was probably the pursuit masters champion that I glimpsed last week. I upped my pace, but he still disappeared into the distance at an alarming rate. Good to have someone to spur you on...


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (6 Jul 2015)

Took last week off on holiday so first ride for 10 days. It's clear to see that the constant days of riding are what keeps me moving smoothly. Didn't push this morning but I knew I'd done the 26 when I got to work. Just need a couple of days to get back to it I think. Looks nice for later


----------



## J1888 (6 Jul 2015)

Well, first time on the bike in 2 weeks, quite and odd feeling; kinda almost feels like I'm riding a new bike. Quite liked it, but had to doubly make sure that I was being extra-cautious and vigiliant, careful not to make silly mistakes.


----------



## rdfcyclist (6 Jul 2015)

Slow commute this afternoon as I took my first ride on my new Carrera Zelos. Going from a hybrid to a road bike was a transition I did not expect to be so difficult. Anyway once I got the hang of it I overtook basically every commuter/bit of traffic I found, but I did get stuck behind a jogger for what felt to be far too long. Bring on tomorrow


----------



## Simontm (6 Jul 2015)

Warmed up nicely and a lot of lesser spotteds about this evening, panting away (ah, was it only a year ago? ) 
Numpty count: technically 3 but I am so used to the idiots coming off the A3 and not giving one shoot about making way for the priority vehicle because it is a bike, I am already on the brakes. Although today I was impressed that two of them came through when I was in the gate . And I also refuse to take the dreadful up and over cycle path at that point. 
Got home. Got dirty (easy, easy, was putting new disc pads on) and wondered why I can never get surgical gloves to fit.


----------



## summerdays (6 Jul 2015)

I was late finishing work and I must have put my foot down as when I checked Strava I had a whole string of PR's (11) 

I also took a a little diversion to spot some of the Shaun's, and managed about 8 of them today


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Jul 2015)

Windy and a bit of rain on the way home, but I felt fantastic, averaged well over 17mph and that included slowing down to have a chat for a mile or so with another rider. 

Taking a week off to go do some fishing with me dad this month so trying to get some miles banked early on, last three commuting days I've done 300 miles in total.


----------



## fossyant (6 Jul 2015)

Wet.

Most order brake pads as they are vanishing at an alarming rate !!


----------



## Lonestar (6 Jul 2015)

Lots of summer riders around tonight and a lot of no lights.I knew it was going to be one of those nights when a police car came up from Bow rushing up to Stratford.Me being nosey thought I'd take a look and it looked like one of the boy racers had been busy with the street furniture.(Railings) near the shopping centre.Plenty of buses,plod ambulance the odd coach and a mighty traffic jam.(near Tramway Avenue)



fossyant said:


> Wet.
> 
> Must order brake pads as they are vanishing at an alarming rate !!



That's not good fixie riding,dude.


----------



## Spartak (7 Jul 2015)

Great effort @summerdays


----------



## martint235 (7 Jul 2015)

I thought I was a grinder but the guy attacking Shooters Hill this morning on the big ring was something else. Smugly passed him though obvs.

It's all rather quiet on my commute lately, everyone seems really calm. Can't last.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (7 Jul 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> last three commuting days I've done 300 miles in total.


 Awesome. Please do a 500 mile 5 day week....


----------



## Simontm (7 Jul 2015)

Quite quiet again until the usual busy bee-ness of the A232 at Carshalton. Not as many lesser spotteds this morning - presume they are worried about the threat of rain later 
Generally good traffic, one pull out as I was at 25mph going downhill and one driving on the wrong side of the road apart (!) but neither forced me to change anything so numpty count: 0
Two honourable numpty mentions: 1) the pedestrian who blindly walk out in front of me without looking. Now, it was a give way fair enough and I was slowing to a halt but don't rely on an oncoming vehicle not being a twat - always look! 
2) The lady in the BMW 1 series. Firstly, if you cannot afford a decent Beemer, buy something else . Secondly, since there was a reasonable gap, four cars away, why did you pull out to turn right, causing all four cars on the main road to come to a halt? Selfish.


----------



## Origamist (7 Jul 2015)

Rain was in the air and I skirted some heavy showers. Mild with a tailwind meant for a smug face when I arrived at work...

Fastest inbound commute of the year - the wind helped, but I had a good run with the lights and traffic was not too bad when I got to Hale.


----------



## MisterStan (7 Jul 2015)

I managed to get to work about 5 minutes before the rain started!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jul 2015)

Got a good soaking today, didn't rain hard, just that constant fine drizzle that soaks you through. Summer rain is much nicer than winter rain though, still in ss top and shorts.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jul 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Awesome. Please do a 500 mile 5 day week....



Bob Hope and No Hope.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (7 Jul 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Got a good soaking today, didn't rain hard, just that constant fine drizzle that soaks you through. Summer rain is much nicer than winter rain though, still in ss top and shorts.


Exact same commute (just shorter )


----------



## fossyant (7 Jul 2015)

Wet. Very wet. Drying cabinet was full of soggy cycling gear.When do the summer cyclists go into hibernation? 

New pads are on order. Hurry up as I'll have none left at this rate


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (7 Jul 2015)

It's going to get better for a few weeks quite soon. School's out for summer!


----------



## Tin Pot (7 Jul 2015)

What kind of King daffodil leaves a bag unattended on a commuter train on a day like today?

Twunt.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (7 Jul 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> What kind of King daffodil leaves a bag unattended on a commuter train on a day like today?
> 
> Twunt.



Hopefully it was "destroyed or damaged by the security services". That'll learn 'em.


----------



## LoftusRoadie (7 Jul 2015)

Arrived home last night, quite pleased with myself having done a fast-ish time and my son (12 years old) said to me, "Dad, you'd look really good in all that cycling gear if it wasn't for your belly."
Ouch!


----------



## mythste (7 Jul 2015)

Got ready to leave for the long route this morning. About 5 minutes before leaving the heavens opened, almost instantly flooding our buildings carpark and creating rivers along the roads. Quick change of clothes and submitted to the bus.

I'm itching to ride today as well


----------



## fimm (7 Jul 2015)

Lonestar said:


> Lots of summer riders around tonight and a lot of no lights...



No lights? WTF do you need lights for at commuting time at this time of year?

Uneventful commuting life for me at the moment. Didn't feel so well yesterday so went home along the cycle paths rather than doing battle with the main roads.


----------



## Lonestar (7 Jul 2015)

fimm said:


> No lights? WTF do you need lights for at commuting time at this time of year?
> 
> Uneventful commuting life for me at the moment. Didn't feel so well yesterday so went home along the cycle paths rather than doing battle with the main roads.



It was past 9pm almost 10pm.I see make up your own rules as it's summer don't need lights.That's what a lot seem to do out there.No wonder we have a bad name.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jul 2015)

fimm said:


> No lights? WTF do you need lights for at commuting time at this time of year?
> 
> Uneventful commuting life for me at the moment. Didn't feel so well yesterday so went home along the cycle paths rather than doing battle with the main roads.



5am this morning in Leicester and I was umming and aarghing on whether or not to put the lights on, it was pretty gloomy.


----------



## Simontm (7 Jul 2015)

Just missed the rain despite ferocious looking black clouds above. Also had the return of the headwind so sat back and coasted home instead of battling it. 
Got to adjust the derailleur as there is rubbing and those damn Sora gears need doing again. 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## DrLex (7 Jul 2015)

Simontm said:


> Just missed the rain despite ferocious looking black clouds above. Also had the return of the headwind so sat back and coasted home instead of battling it.


I share your experience, although at one hill, I was peddling to go downhill. 
(On the upside, first commute in new Giro Empires made me feel one cool mo'fo')


----------



## fossyant (7 Jul 2015)

No rain on the way home but my kit was slightly damp. Soggy socks and shoes. Think we overloaded the drying cabinet today.


----------



## Drago (7 Jul 2015)

Took the truck today as my tummy was having a bad day. On the way home, country roads, hung back on a roadie who wasn't hanging around. Road opened up, I could see ahead, overtake with the whole truck onto the other side of the white lines, plenty of room for him.

I moved in again and carried on, and looked in my mirror just in time to see a chump in a Golf overtake him with inches to spare for no reason. This made me mighty angry, so I slowed down to 35mpg for the next few miles just to f*** him off. He wasn't happy!


----------



## MisterStan (7 Jul 2015)

Today the drivers of Cambridgeshire were total daffodils. Close passes galore, stupid overtakes on blind corners and general twattery. 

Took the long route home in a not completely futile attempt to engineer a tailwind, that meant a full headwind for the first part and a sidey-tail for the remainder. 

Lots of cyclists out tonight.


----------



## Tin Pot (7 Jul 2015)

ABikeCam said:


> Hopefully it was "destroyed or damaged by the security services". That'll learn 'em.



I noticed it. On its own by the train doors.

Asked the guy standing - "Not mine"

Asked the carriage to the right - "no"

Asked the carriage to the left - shaking heads

Considered sprinting for my life...

Got off train called staff over.

5 minutes later someone owns up, half a carriage away from their bag.

Honestly. Today?


----------



## martint235 (8 Jul 2015)

Fairly shocking ride in today. Bit of headwind but not enough to explain the struggle to even get a 14.5mph average. Just chalking it up to a bad day.


----------



## HarryTheDog (8 Jul 2015)

Rode in feeling very grumpy, gusting stiff headwind, my shoulder I smashed into several bits 10 years ago has been back reminding me its a mess for the last few weeks and is getting worse, also I seem to have a painful boil or ingrowing hair on my butt in the seating area which makes me have to stand up once in a while or cyle with my butt favouring the left hand side of the saddle. Got a doctors apointment for Friday for both.
My mood was lightned by a young man on a old steel/alu road bike spinning furiously past me in baggy jeans and trainers pedalling on the arches of his foot.( must get past the old fart in his lycra on his carbon bike style) I was in admiration of the guy for a few minutes with the headwind. The inevitable happened however his 20mph slowed and slowed until he was slogging along at 14mph and I just had to go past.


----------



## MisterStan (8 Jul 2015)

@HarryTheDog the like was for the end of your post, not your bum problems!


----------



## MisterStan (8 Jul 2015)

Grey and muggy this morning, got drizzled on a couple of times, but nothing dreadful.


----------



## J1888 (8 Jul 2015)

Overcast, a bit windy, some eejits on the road - I have arm out to signal I'm turning right...I wait for a cyclists coming in the opposite direction...moron motorist behind me in SUCH a hurry that he decides to come past on my right instead of waiting...


----------



## fimm (8 Jul 2015)

Lonestar said:


> It was past 9pm almost 10pm.I see make up your own rules as it's summer don't need lights.That's what a lot seem to do out there.No wonder we have a bad name.


Ah. That's a bit different to 6pm.
(Though here in Edinburgh you'd still be fine without lights at 9pm, I think - and at the summer solstice there's normally a week or two when I cycle back at gone 10pm without lights... I accept it isn't the same for you southerners  )

Came in on the Big Bike today and got wet. My feet were cold  however it is brightening up now and the ride home should be dry at least. (Oh and I have to confess to having my rear light on, flashing. To be honest, anyone who can't see an adult in a bright red rain jacket in broad daylight isn't going to notice a weedy flashing light but it keeps the boyfriend happy...)


----------



## JMT (8 Jul 2015)

This morning Very Wet and Windy (headwind of course). Now trying to dry kit by hanging in front of a fan in the office, not sure what the rest of the guys in the office think.

One main problem this morning was a crazy squirrel not taking account of the less than favorable weather conditions and causing me to take evasive action. Oh a I wish some car drivers would have given me a little more room with the wind and very slippy road surface.

Still praying the wind doesn't change direction as I should have a strong tail wind on the way home :-)


----------



## Drago (8 Jul 2015)

Just About to leave for work. Weather looks a bit threatening, so do get a crossed. At least the wind is at my back so I may try for a few segment PBs.


----------



## Lonestar (8 Jul 2015)

fimm said:


> Ah. That's a bit different to 6pm.
> (Though here in Edinburgh you'd still be fine without lights at 9pm, I think - and at the summer solstice there's normally a week or two when I cycle back at gone 10pm without lights... I accept it isn't the same for you southerners  )
> 
> Came in on the Big Bike today and got wet. My feet were cold  however it is brightening up now and the ride home should be dry at least. (Oh and I have to confess to having my rear light on, flashing. To be honest, anyone who can't see an adult in a bright red rain jacket in broad daylight isn't going to notice a weedy flashing light but it keeps the boyfriend happy...)



I generally put my rear magicshine flasher on if it rains,don't trust them out there and sometimes one of the front lights.Esp if I see vehicles have their lights on during the day and it's downcast.Didn't get home till after 10pm that night anyway thanks to me being nosey about a car crash in Stratford..

http://road.cc/content/review/97852-magicshine-mj-818-rear-light

I do take my lights seriously and generally have very little problem with cars at night.(Not seeing me that is).I also have another rear light which is steady and brighter than the magicshine and the module is fitted in an old sterident tube and taped to the frame.Works on 18650 batteries x1.I've seen some of the lights on the other bikes and some of them look pretty ineffective.


----------



## summerdays (8 Jul 2015)

Commute in fine if a bit breezy. At one point I'm passing a side road and a car is coming towards me wanting to turn right into it, I make eye contact with the driver so carry on, BUT so does he, before stopping sharply as the guy I made eye contact with starts remonstrating with the actual driver in the left hand drive!!! The lady behind them gave me a thumbs up.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (8 Jul 2015)

Good Samaritan deed done this morning after spotting a guy walking with his bike, his chain had just snapped. Lucky for him I had my chain tool on me, unlucky for me he had no clue of how to use it. His chain was properly greased up and filthy so I said he can do the dirty work I'll just tell him what to do. He said he'd been commuting for around 18months but had never had to deal with any failings so had no experience of fixing anything. He was struggling through so I just thought to get in there, get filthy, get him fixed and back on his way. 5 mins later I was drying my hands in road dust to take the edge off the sticky grease before heading on my way. I encouraged him to think about learning some basic mechanics that could help out on the road, emphasising that riding your bike is great fun, being stranded in the middle of nowhere is not. 

Other than that a pretty standard ride really. Wet to begin with, then dried up. A bit of a nagging breeze to contend with but nothing that had me swearing.


----------



## donnydave (8 Jul 2015)

Lights on, head down, get on with it. The less said about this mornings commute the better.


----------



## Drago (8 Jul 2015)

A bit of a head/crosswind, but nothing too strenuous. Of greater note is that my 4 month health induced layoff has had some weird effects. I used to be a great climber - never fast, but indefatigable. I could scale an overhang on a bike if needed, though not at any great rate of knots. Sadly, my awesome climbing ability has vanished. Not sure if it's physical or mental.


----------



## Ciar (8 Jul 2015)

the usual it seems, crossing east london constitues head wind and then head wind in the return journey. 

not sure why but last year was definitely not as bad as this!


----------



## Simon_m (8 Jul 2015)

Ciar said:


> the usual it seems, crossing east london constitues head wind and then head wind in the return journey.
> 
> not sure why but last year was definitely not as bad as this!



yes always seem to have the same, south to north, then north to south. Always a headwind. I guess it is like smoke from a fire, wherever one stands, the smoke follows. 
Got some freeloader who just drafted all the way while i had headwind. Still, great training for the legs


----------



## HarryTheDog (8 Jul 2015)

Ride home with a good tailwind was a hoot. Coming into Dagenham overtaking slow traffic a spotty youth on a moped beeped me, I moved left and let him pass and the cheeky fecker gave me the finger. Unfortunately he had misjudged what I can do with a tailwind, when traffic thinned with the benefit of a downward slope I went past him at around 35mph and then pinned it to 30 on the flat. He struggled past me and gave me the finger again. I kept within 20 yds of him and he was lucky the next set of lights was green. Then his luck ran out and he got stopped at a red. Then he shat himself as the cyclist he had just beeped and given the finger to twice came up beside him as he braked. I sat in the ASL looked at him, grinned and waved. Probably not the reaction he was expecting but he looked 16, skinny and wanting his mummy, so I was not going to have a go at him, I would have been guilty of bullying.


----------



## rdfcyclist (8 Jul 2015)

Only one numpty today: I had right of way as my lane was clear and right hand lane had cars parked there. I go past the cars when a Volvo convertible brick going the other way also went past the cars and blocked my lane. They got a subdued WTF motion as I snuck by.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Jul 2015)

Bloody windy again


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jul 2015)

Bloody windy again - helping me all the way home.


----------



## MisterStan (8 Jul 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Bloody windy again - helping me all the way home.


Haven't done this for a while!


----------



## MisterStan (8 Jul 2015)

Dreadful headwind all the way home, a drop of light drizzle too. At least the sun was out at times.


----------



## MisterStan (8 Jul 2015)

Oh and I passed @kevin_cambs_uk pretty sure he'll be along shortly to say nice things about the wind....


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (8 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Oh and I passed @kevin_cambs_uk pretty sure he'll be along shortly to say nice things about the wind....




Ha ha ha!!!

Too right mate, you cycle past making it look easy !!
Bloody hated cycling home today!

I am On the cusp of 40,000 miles and I think I have cursed the weather for about 39500 of them but some how I keep going but I do not know how!!!!


----------



## MisterStan (8 Jul 2015)

One of the advantages of having the physique of a twelve year old boy, is slipping through a headwind like it's not there!


----------



## Drago (8 Jul 2015)

Although the risk of being propositioned by Jimmy Savile kind of negates that advantage.


----------



## Tomtrumps (8 Jul 2015)

The threat of tube strike meant more cars and bikes from Bermondsey onwards this morning. This afternoon it was very busy. The drivers were actually the worst, but I guess the irregular drivers aren't so used to central London driving with a load of cyclists around them. Tomorrow could be worse, *gulp *...


----------



## martint235 (9 Jul 2015)

Just the one numpty today and he was on a bike. Not seen him before and he followed quite a bit of my commute but I lost him at Penge anyway. Typical plastic hat wearer, jumped 4 red lights that I saw and still couldn't stay in front. Probably not on here but was wearing shorts with Action Sports on the back. I know what the issue is though, his climbing is sh*te. He struggled to get to the top of a speed bump. So my advice would have to be learn how to climb and then you won't need to jump red lights. And you also won't sh*t yourself like you did when that last car missed you by inches. Still can't have everything in life.


----------



## MisterStan (9 Jul 2015)

An odd one this morning, I got to a cross roads with traffic lights and stopped as they were red. I could see something in the road ahead - thinking it was glass I had a closer look and was surprised/horrified to see lots of stanley blades all over the place. I jumped off and tried to collect as many as I could, much to the chagrin of the vehicles trying to use the road, nearly got run over twice by impatient twats, I counted about 35-40 in total and nicked a finger for my trouble. 

Other than that it was a fairly uneventful run in for the remainder, aside from bumping into the brain surgeon I helped out when she had a puncture last year.


----------



## HarryTheDog (9 Jul 2015)

I was expecting my commute to be bumper to bumper car traffic and full of first time commuter cyclists because of the tube strike but through Hornchurch down to Dagenham was fairly light. Barking onwards was busier but Canning Town onwards was just thread your bike through the near standstill traffic. Cycling numbers did not seem increased.
No commute tomorrow, off to the doctors again!


----------



## Simontm (9 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> An odd one this morning, I got to a cross roads with traffic lights and stopped as they were red. I could see something in the road ahead - thinking it was glass I had a closer look and was surprised/horrified to see lots of stanley blades all over the place. I jumped off and tried to collect as many as I could, much to the chagrin of the vehicles trying to use the road, nearly got run over twice by impatient twats, I counted about 35-40 in total and nicked a finger for my trouble.
> 
> Other than that it was a fairly uneventful run in for the remainder, aside from bumping into the brain surgeon I helped out when she had a puncture last year.


----------



## Simontm (9 Jul 2015)

Apart from a slight headwind, nigh-on perfect conditions in. Not too warm, sunny and hardly any traffic - where was everyone? Even the usual chaos past Carshalton wasn't there today. 
A few more lesser spotteds heading the other way but, er, that's it. Quiet in...probably pay for that coming back 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Jul 2015)

Wind was a lot calmer this morning than last night, but it was bloody cold first thing, I nearly stopped and put the woolly gloves on


----------



## MisterStan (9 Jul 2015)

Simontm said:


>


You got a photo of me!


----------



## Lonestar (9 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> An odd one this morning, I got to a cross roads with traffic lights and stopped as they were red. I could see something in the road ahead - thinking it was glass I had a closer look and was surprised/horrified to see lots of stanley blades all over the place. I jumped off and tried to collect as many as I could, much to the chagrin of the vehicles trying to use the road, nearly got run over twice by impatient twats, I counted about 35-40 in total and nicked a finger for my trouble.
> 
> Other than that it was a fairly uneventful run in for the remainder, aside from bumping into the brain surgeon I helped out when she had a puncture last year.



I put a like but im not sure whether putting yourself at risk was a good idea though.Not a criticism btw.


----------



## MisterStan (9 Jul 2015)

Lonestar said:


> I put a like but im not sure whether putting yourself at risk was a good idea though.Not a criticism btw.


I know - concerned citizen and all that jazz... 

On the very rare occasions that the lights are green there, I can corner at 20-25 mph - there are a lots of other cyclists who use that junction too and I wouldn't be able to live with myself if I heard about an injury caused by this - imagine losing your wheel on a blade and then sliding along them.....


----------



## Lonestar (9 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> I know - concerned citizen and all that jazz...
> 
> On the very rare occasions that the lights are green there, I can corner at 20-25 mph - there are a lots of other cyclists who use that junction too and I wouldn't be able to live with myself if I heard about an injury caused by this - imagine losing your wheel on a blade and then sliding along them.....



Good point,the pro's outweigh the cons sometimes.


----------



## martinclive (9 Jul 2015)

Lonestar said:


> Good point,the pro's outweigh the cons sometimes.


+1 good on you mate for trying to help sort it for others


----------



## MisterStan (9 Jul 2015)

Drago said:


> Although the risk of being propositioned by Jimmy Savile kind of negates that advantage.


I'm pretty sure that risk is about 0%...... unless he's hanging around with Elvis somewhere.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jul 2015)

Good work @MisterStan 

Decided to take it easy today. I had forgotten my work keys so would have to wait for a colleage to open up. So decided to go through the parks, take it nice and easy. Same parks as what @martint235 takes but in the other direction. Lovely to pootle alongside a river for a change rather then hell for leather down the main roads.


----------



## Origamist (9 Jul 2015)

Bit chilly early doors, but warmed up quickly. The wind was gentle and the sun was shining - happy days...

Passed by "pursuit man" on the way Hale who said a cheery "hello"- kept him in sight, but he turns off soon after.


----------



## fossyant (9 Jul 2015)

Decent ride in. Got held up by a skip truck making a delivery, but not as long as the drivers who couldn't get past. 

Slight detour on the way home later. Got a work outing to the velodrome for an hours blast.


----------



## martint235 (9 Jul 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Good work @MisterStan
> 
> Decided to take it easy today. I had forgotten my work keys so would have to wait for a colleage to open up. So decided to go through the parks, take it nice and easy. Same parks as what @martint235 takes but in the other direction. Lovely to pootle alongside a river for a change rather then hell for leather down the main roads.


I've given up on the parks now. Back to my original route to Croydon up Verdant Lane and across towards Bell Green


----------



## clf (9 Jul 2015)

Well, I'm now a fully paid up member of the clipless brigade ￼ no damage done, no skin broken. Gave a few commuters in cars and lorries bit of a laugh and something for them to talk about.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jul 2015)

clf said:


> Well, I'm now a fully paid up member of the clipless brigade ￼ no damage done, no skin broken. Gave a few commuters in cars and lorries bit of a laugh and something for them to talk about.




You had a moment I guess.


----------



## clf (9 Jul 2015)

Oh yes, still can't figure out how it happened, regardless of knowing I need to unclip now, telling myself I need to unclip now before I slowed to a stop, I still failed to unclip.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (9 Jul 2015)

Ride 'home' last night, too many cycles deciding that a foot was plenty of room to give on an overtake. It's annoying enough when it's cars and I know I'm slow at the moment but it's really starting to make me grumpy as they whizz past my handlebars with no warning (it's a good job I hadn't shoulder checked, if I'd deviated line to the right at all we'd have been a ball of ally and carbon on the tarmac. I'm betting they were all riding carbon...)


----------



## summerdays (9 Jul 2015)

I took a detour to the shops and a hunting a couple of Shaun's. Managed to see one bloke on the ring road with a A4 folder open across his lap and steering wheel making notes in it as he drove along, at the end of the ride (and what is starting to feel like a long week), I was lazy and walked up Water's Lane. Now I hope I've only ever recorded 3 rides up there as it was my third fastest


----------



## HarryTheDog (9 Jul 2015)

Only 50% of staff bothered turning up today because of the tube strike, us hardy souls got a free lunch coming Pizza!. Maybe if the company participated in the cycle to work scheme more could have cycled in.


----------



## donnydave (9 Jul 2015)

Bloke in a marmite jersey on the busway - is that anyone on here? He overtook me properly - wound up to a good speed and zoomed past to dissuade any notions of wheelsucking then calmed back down again to a steady pace. It was a good motivator having him 50 yards or so in front and I managed to keep him in sight until he turned off.

Soon after, my spider sense started tingling and I noticed that as I came off one of the busway road crossings someone had caught up behind me, I could hear them pedalling furiously so I eased off to let them by - I don't like unknown people hanging off my back wheel. My plan was to let him by and see how long he could keep up the pace, I assumed he'd already bust a gut to catch me up so I thought I would see how long he could last. He darted off obviously trying to drop me, lots of shoulder checks to see where I was. I hung back at a respectful 20-30 yards or so but matched his pace (marmite man had turned off on a different route by this point) After about 5 minutes I started gaining on him with no extra effort on my part and sure enough he'd blown up so I eased up along side and said "keep it up, you've slowed down!" then left him behind in that special way that you do to make it look like you're not putting too much effort in, when in actual fact your lungs are bursting


----------



## MisterStan (9 Jul 2015)

donnydave said:


> then left him behind in that special way that you do to make it look like you're not putting too much effort in, when in actual fact your lungs are bursting


I hope you gave him 'the look' as you did so....


----------



## Arjimlad (9 Jul 2015)

I gave a Paddington Bear hard stare to a Focus driver yabbering away on his handheld mobile phone today.

He was on the A38 between j16 M5 and the Aztec West roundabout. Not paying proper attention to the road at all, not keeping up with the traffic flow.

He saw me riding alongside, matching his slow speed and staring, and hung up after a while. When will these loons ever learn ?


----------



## w00hoo_kent (9 Jul 2015)

donnydave said:


> Bloke in a marmite jersey on the busway - is that anyone on here?


If you Strava your commute you could always check on a flyby, although you're more likely to get your wheelsucker at a guess.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (9 Jul 2015)

Arjimlad said:


> He saw me riding alongside, matching his slow speed and staring, and hung up after a while. When will these loons ever learn ?


You actually got a reaction, well done. Only time that's ever happened for me was a guy checking his texts (but his phone was in a holder suckered to the windscreen so that was _fine_) with his window open and I asked him if it was anything good as I went past.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (9 Jul 2015)

They're putting a load of lighting posts up by the side of the Cambridge Guided Busway maintenance track, between the station and the Long Road bridge (and possibly further, but I turn off there). It narrows down the path a bit as there are vans parked up but they don't look like they'll take long to finish and it will make it a nicer place to walk and ride in the winter.

Plus they're having to cut back some of the overgrown bushes as they go along - bonus!


----------



## MisterStan (9 Jul 2015)

ABikeCam said:


> They're putting a load of lighting posts up by the side of the Cambridge Guided Busway maintenance track, between the station and the Long Road bridge (and possibly further, but I turn off there). It narrows down the path a bit as there are vans parked up but they don't look like they'll take long to finish and it will make it a nicer place to walk and ride in the winter.
> 
> Plus they're having to cut back some of the overgrown bushes as they go along - bonus!


They've just done the stretch between Milton Road and CRC too (lights wise)


----------



## MichaelO (9 Jul 2015)

First day back commuting since being taken off by a pedestrian & breaking an arm 5/6 weeks ago. It's good to be back!!


----------



## Torvi (9 Jul 2015)

MichaelO said:


> First day back commuting since being taken off by a pedestrian & breaking an arm 5/6 weeks ago. It's good to be back!!


good to have you back and spinning


----------



## jsalinas (9 Jul 2015)

Cycling back along the Thames tow path. There is a cyclist dismount sign over a stretch of 20 yards or so at Sunbury lock, so I just slow down, there is nobody around, so I carry on, get back on the tow path and some fat so and so who was just leaning on the rail looking at the boats shouts at me if I haven't seen the no cycling sign. Felt like getting of the bike and asking what the problem was, I just punished him with my indifference. I mean, really?


----------



## Simontm (9 Jul 2015)

Again a nice ride home and again a distinct lack of traffic like this morning. I presume people just thought the roads would be chaos and worked from home. Numpty count: 3 all pedestrians. At the waddle trial I slowed right down as there was a loose dog. Got past him then his owner, with another dog on the lead, suddenly stepped towards me. I swerved and he started shouting. God knows what as I was up by the traffic lights by then. Second was a stepper outer. FGS look. I may have been a pious! Third was actually the dad who didn't care. His kid was sitting in the middle of the cycle lane at Sutton Rec. not too much of a problem. Slow down start to take a wide berth the he starts swinging his truck around by its string...who knew there was that much string??  Anyway dad suddenly realises where his boy is as I swerve to avoid flying fire trucks


----------



## DrLex (9 Jul 2015)

Simontm said:


> [...] At the waddle trial[...]


Finally! Punishment for "Diamond Lights". I *knew* those letters to my MP would pay off in the end.

(I know, Wandle Trail, but I live in hope)


----------



## J1888 (9 Jul 2015)

Seemed like there were more people out because of the tube strike, but not sure if that's all in my head.

Some decent, considerate driving out this morning...even from a cabbie :-)


----------



## rdfcyclist (9 Jul 2015)

I'm not used to wheel suckers; one chap trapped me behind some pedestrians by placing his front wheel right of my back wheel. Being a novice I slowed to let him by but he slowed to. I made a few faults today but did help a chap who wanted a review of the Zelos whilst stopped at the lights.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Jul 2015)

Cracking weather in Leicester today, with an extended run to the warehouse this afternoon I bagged another 100 mile commuting day.


----------



## J1888 (9 Jul 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Cracking weather in Leicester today, with an extended run to the warehouse this afternoon I bagged another 100 mile commuting day.


Wooooooah - chapeau doffed!


----------



## Torvi (9 Jul 2015)

Neat 20 miler with club mates (me the young un) we did it in rather fast pace (for us) and ended up with 14.3 mph according to my strava read-out. 

Following todays pic, if you are from Wellingborough or nearby towns, we are inviting everybody to ride with us on every Saturday morning, routes range from 10 to 40 miles and speeds range from 10-12mph to 20+mph, no membership needed, just road bike and helmet 

Wellingborough Cycles <- find us on facebook


----------



## Tomtrumps (9 Jul 2015)

From Lewisham to the Rotherhithe tunnel was manic, but then in Bermondsey no traffic at all until Tower Bridge. Very odd. 

On the way home a first - Tower Bridge was being raised! There must have been 50 cyclists on either side gagging to get going, with tourists taking pictures of us. Made it the slowest ride home ever though!


----------



## iancity (9 Jul 2015)

First ever commute - mentioned issues in another thread but generally really pleased with myself 
Was surprised how much organisation goes into preparing work clothes etc but now I have done it no excuse for not continuing


----------



## summerdays (9 Jul 2015)

jsalinas said:


> Cycling back along the Thames tow path. There is a cyclist dismount sign over a stretch of 20 yards or so at Sunbury lock, so I just slow down, there is nobody around, so I carry on, get back on the tow path and some fat so and so who was just leaning on the rail looking at the boats shouts at me if I haven't seen the no cycling sign. Felt like getting of the bike and asking what the problem was, I just punished him with my indifference. I mean, really?


At the moment there is a cyclists dismount on the Bristol and Bath path, where they have narrowed the path to just about one bike wide. I've only done it in the afternoon when it's very civilised and instead cyclists just wait at either end, no idea what it's like in the morning though, when you get more of the Strava racing idiots. Since the area is just being used to store stuff I don't know why they couldn't have made it a couple of feet wider to allow two way traffic.


----------



## Lonestar (9 Jul 2015)

martinclive said:


> +1 good on you mate for trying to help sort it for others



I think you want Mister Stan for that.


----------



## MisterStan (9 Jul 2015)

Lonestar said:


> I think you want Mister Stan for that.


The plus one means he agrees with what you say!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (9 Jul 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Cracking weather in Leicester today, with an extended run to the warehouse this afternoon I bagged another 100 mile commuting day.


So the same again tomorrow gives you the 500 in Mon to Fri commute days?


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (9 Jul 2015)

iancity said:


> First ever commute - mentioned issues in another thread but generally really pleased with myself
> Was surprised how much organisation goes into preparing work clothes etc but now I have done it no excuse for not continuing


Good man. Keep it up!


----------



## Lonestar (9 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> The plus one means he agrees with what you say!



Oh sorry,just didn't want to take the credit.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (9 Jul 2015)

Great morning ride, felt fresh and ready. Leaving work a little later than normal this afternoon meant I was a bit rushed to get ready for the evening ride, and just made it in time. Bad cramps made it a poor end to the day so I'll spin it out slowly in the morning. Need to find the reason I've started cramping in the calfs during a bit of effort. It's starting to get a bit frustrating just putting the power down and then it comes on and boy it really comes on!


----------



## MisterStan (9 Jul 2015)

Took it easy on the way home tonight, but of a headwind but nothing dreadful.


----------



## fossyant (9 Jul 2015)

Great afternoon at the velodrome. Topped off before we even started by the ladies GB squad being track centre. 4 of us were like, oh it Jo, Shanaze, Katie, Danny, Jess... The rest of our colleagues hadn't a clue.

Finished with two pints of lager in the cafe.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jul 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> So the same again tomorrow gives you the 500 in Mon to Fri commute days?


No, I only did 50 miles on Wednesday.


----------



## DWiggy (10 Jul 2015)

Gutted............lost my moon shield 60 rear light on the way in today.....bracket snapped.......


----------



## Simontm (10 Jul 2015)

Where is everyone? Absolutely dead till Carshalton (as this commutes wends its weary way into its second year, I reckon that's gonna be my autobiography!)
Quite a few lesser spotteds about, blindly turning or veering into my path or, at one point, taking offence at me overtaking them and trying to keep up  ...and that's what a year's commute does to your speed levels.  As I expected all turned off at New Malden. Only the damned go to Croydon (or perhaps that should be the title? )
Numpty count: 0


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (10 Jul 2015)

What a fabulous morning weather wise! Perfect riding conditions, shame I had only enough time for a standard ride. My own fault though, note to self: When your alarm goes off at 04:40 DO NOT go downstairs and sit on the sofa.... zzz zzz zzz, dagnamit, it's now 05:40...


----------



## jsalinas (10 Jul 2015)

summerdays said:


> At the moment there is a cyclists dismount on the Bristol and Bath path, where they have narrowed the path to just about one bike wide. I've only done it in the afternoon when it's very civilised and instead cyclists just wait at either end, no idea what it's like in the morning though, when you get more of the Strava racing idiots. Since the area is just being used to store stuff I don't know why they couldn't have made it a couple of feet wider to allow two way traffic.


Well, at Sunbury Lock it's actually quite wide. They just have this double gate thing at the end that makes you really almost stop dead on your tracks. In the mornings there's no one around at all, at least not when I go past it at 06:30...


----------



## DrLex (10 Jul 2015)

DWiggy said:


> Gutted............lost my moon shield 60 rear light on the way in today.....bracket snapped.......


Unlucky! That happened to me, but I heard it fall off, so I stopped to retrieve it. Superglued into place and I now detach the strap when charging it. Planet-X had the areo branded version sub-£20; may be worth watching for a repeat?


----------



## DWiggy (10 Jul 2015)

DrLex said:


> Unlucky! That happened to me, but I heard it fall off, so I stopped to retrieve it. Superglued into place and I now detach the strap when charging it. Planet-X had the areo branded version sub-£20; may be worth watching for a repeat?


Just ordered another on on-line, £25 but this time I'm going to put a dab of silicone on the back just in case.


----------



## Ciar (10 Jul 2015)

Simon_m said:


> yes always seem to have the same, south to north, then north to south. Always a headwind. I guess it is like smoke from a fire, wherever one stands, the smoke follows.
> Got some freeloader who just drafted all the way while i had headwind. Still, great training for the legs



I find that as well people drafting me on my hybrid while they are on road bikes, as much as it builds my legs i wish they wouldn't do right at the end of my commute!


----------



## Simon_m (10 Jul 2015)

i think it is some kinda ego boost for them.

Good ride today, had a taxi driver be nice!! he was surprised to see a cyclist stopped at the lights, so we had a nice chat as some riders did go through red lights  happy days.
(lots of taxis go through red lights too and have found myself shouting at taxi drivers "and thats why everyone is using uber" as they cut me up lol)


----------



## LoftusRoadie (10 Jul 2015)

After all the pedestrians yesterday, coming into London this morning along Whitechapel Road it felt a bit like a ghost town. Nothing much of note except I noticed that my Strave auto-pause doesn't seem to work - even if I stop for a minute it still keeps counting the seconds..


----------



## Simontm (10 Jul 2015)

Oof, that was hot. 83 in old money according to the bike thingy. 
Again the traffic disappeared after Carshalton, has everyone gone on holiday?

Popped into Halfords to pick up some High 5 tablets (well it's price matched online so £3.69) and the bike demanded a blood sacrifice from me for doing so, so a couple of bloody dents in my shin 

Numpty count:0


----------



## Lonestar (10 Jul 2015)

Accident yesterday but fortunately the bike was ok.Apart from that don't want to say too much as I haven't seen anything about it on the internet.No pedestrains or tin boxes were harmed in this incisent,only me.Slightly.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jul 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> So the same again tomorrow gives you the 500 in Mon to Fri commute days?



456.70 miles 

500 miles might be doable


----------



## Lonestar (10 Jul 2015)

Simon_m said:


> i think it is some kinda ego boost for them.
> 
> Good ride today, had a taxi driver be nice!! he was surprised to see a cyclist stopped at the lights, so we had a nice chat as some riders did go through red lights  happy days.
> (lots of taxis go through red lights too and have found myself shouting at taxi drivers "and thats why everyone is using uber" as they cut me up lol)



Reminds me of a close passing cabbie near Stepney Green yesterday.On catching him up I noticed the Totally Failing London poster in his back window so as I passed him I shouted,"Totally Failing London,they aren't the only ones." and off I went.


----------



## rliu (11 Jul 2015)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_vlGFHCieA&feature=youtu.be


The hot weather brought the idiots out en masse yesterday, great relaxing descend at 25mph


----------



## martint235 (11 Jul 2015)

rliu said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_vlGFHCieA&feature=youtu.be
> 
> 
> The hot weather brought the idiots out en masse yesterday, great relaxing descend at 25mph



There was an issue where two cars pulled onto a main road trying to get in to a traffic line. They'd pulled out while you were quite a way off but you're obviously upset that you had to slow down for them.

or have I missed something?


----------



## rliu (11 Jul 2015)

martint235 said:


> There was an issue where two cars pulled onto a main road trying to get in to a traffic line. They'd pulled out while you were quite a way off but you're obviously upset that you had to slow down for them.
> 
> or have I missed something?



Not the worst thing in the world but inconsiderate for the second car to follow the first when there was no way it could complete the manoeuvre in good time. There is also cutting up from vehicles looking to turn right coming from the opposite direction. And this is a constant occurrence on that junction which makes it particularly stressful on a dark winter night when you can't see if the drivers waiting to join the main road are putting their foot down or waving you through. It's more down to hazardous road design I suppose but people's impatience doesn't help things.


----------



## Daz stevens (11 Jul 2015)

L Q said:


> Had a great ride home last night, got onto the cycle path from Woodhall to Lincoln and was met by a Deer standing on the path looking at me for ages before moving out of the way and bounding into the field next door then a few miles from Lincoln I had an owl flying side by side for at least 250 yards, incredible sight and he kept looking at me then flew directly over my head and back he went. Now if I had been in my car I would never had seen either.
> 
> Only downside was the mouth full of bugs I kept getting, they don't taste great


flies are full of protien ;0


----------



## Simontm (13 Jul 2015)

Soggy, wind, soggy...

Hardly any traffic though and those that were out were well behaved. 

As suspected, the lesser spotteds have gone back to hibernation so once again I have all my route to myself 

Numpty count: 0


----------



## martint235 (13 Jul 2015)

I always seem to go slower in the rain. I didn't mind it this morning though. It was nice and cooling. 

No real numpties. A guy passed me going up Shooters Hill (I know, I know but I was daydreaming at the time) but I just upped the cadence a little and got onto his wheel and then sat there. I passed him on the crown of the hill and he followed me down but he was a bit too close so when I indicated left at the traffic lights. He swung out a little to get round me and the muppet in the car behind him too exception and leant on the horn. I would have given "a look" at the driver but it wasn't directed at me so I left it. Rest of the ride was quiet and calm as can be.,


----------



## HarryTheDog (13 Jul 2015)

Due to the weather I decided to dust off my Alu CX bike with mudguards which I have not rideen in months and ride that in instead of my carbon road bike.
Felt wierd for a while but showed me my poor 8 yr old abused carbon bike is getting decidedly bendy and creaky and really needs changing, the CX bike felt uber stiff and brand new compared to the road bike. Felt a prat as my rear light fell off and the cyclist behind me had to make a sudden change of direction to miss it. It broke into 2 but still works and looks undamaged.


----------



## Stephen C (13 Jul 2015)

Dropped my partner off for a school trip to France (she's a teacher, just for clarity...) so was home and ready to head out at 5:30 this morning. The rain was supposed to come at 9am, so headed out for what I thought would be about 40 miles. 20 minutes in the rain started and continued for the rest of the ride, which in the end turned out to be closer to 55 miles, I was never good at guestimating!

Still, enjoyed it with little wind, and once I was wet was actually quite comfortable. It was also nice to see how far I can go before breakfast, not sure I want to push that too much further! After uploading my ride to Strava, I was pleased to see my efforts put me at the top of the CC group, only to be pipped by 2.5 miles a short time later! Must try harder....


----------



## JMT (13 Jul 2015)

Wasn't going to cycle today as I need to be home early tonight, but then I found out I had to drop my son off at school at 5:30 for a school trip to France. So guessed I could leave earlier than normal and still get home early :-).

Very wet an windy and then at the half way mark pop ssssssssssshhhh, stopped my early run in its tracks, still put the spare tube on and still made it in 45mins earlier than normal.

Now fixing the tube so I have a spare for the way home. Think I should have left a few spare tubes at work.


----------



## Lonestar (13 Jul 2015)

Lonestar said:


> Reminds me of a close passing cabbie near Stepney Green yesterday.On catching him up I noticed the Totally Failing London poster in his back window so as I passed him I shouted,"Totally Failing London,they aren't the only ones." and off I went.



I know,they aren't all bad.x


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (13 Jul 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 456.70 miles
> 
> 500 miles might be doable


I was happy that I have hit 400 miles over Monday to Friday twice now this year. Please go for 500, that would be phenomenal chap! !


----------



## fimm (13 Jul 2015)

And here's me feeling quite pleased that I cycled 100 miles (commuting, other utility cycling and training combined) last week!!


----------



## Simontm (13 Jul 2015)

Didn't we just do 10 months of that?  I tell you what, I am getting a job where at least once a day (preferably the evening) I get the benefit of a tailwind  boy that was breezy, especially the side winds.
Again fairly quiet roads and School's (nearly) out for Summer 
Numpty count:0


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jul 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> I was happy that I have hit 400 miles over Monday to Friday twice now this year. Please go for 500, that would be phenomenal chap! !



I will have a go at it, but I don't know when, it might have to wait until next year now


----------



## fossyant (13 Jul 2015)

No work today. Forgot my pain meds whilst away this weekend and the two day gap caught up this morning.


----------



## Tomtrumps (13 Jul 2015)

Decided to extend the ride home from 11 miles to 36. The first 20 uphill into a headwind, so a good work out.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (13 Jul 2015)

On the road at 04:30 this morning, and wow it was like natures rush hour! Short rides over the next three days due to work commitments, this afternoons trip home was the shortest this year. It felt over before I'd even got into it!


----------



## the_craig (13 Jul 2015)

So I've spent the past three days either cycling to work, at work or in my bed. Three 12 and a half hour shifts with commutes to and from work are done.

I'll not go through all my rides from the weekend (They are available on my Strava account) but I did have my first _crevaison, _as they say in Le Tour, on the way home on Saturday night. I was only a mile from home and had just climbed a tricky hill. I did consider just walking home. But I just stayed and fixed the bugger in the wind, rain and hail. Sunday was simply straight down and home. And tonight was just a lovely night for the long way home. But roadworks and diversions made it a bit longer. Not that I'm complaining...

Weekend 11th - 13th July

Total distance - 95.5km (59.7 miles)
Total Climbing - 750m (2,460 feet)
Smiles - Plenty (Maybe not so many in the mornings though...)


----------



## MisterStan (14 Jul 2015)

Very muggy this morning, I left a bit earlier than usual and finished on 25.5 miles.

Traffic was well behaved. The roads in Cambridge were damp and felt a tad greasy, so was a bit tentative on some corners.


----------



## HarryTheDog (14 Jul 2015)

A boring lack lustre ride in, back tyre seemed to go soft and I stopped 3 times to check it and put some more air in, probably a slow puncture, will see how it is at dinner time.
Only amusement was a jogger ( around my age)got into the lift at work ( over 40 storey office block) and a very fat young lady got in and started fanning her herself, pulling a face obviously making out one or both of us was smelly. Which was probably quite true but she was being a bit rude. The jogger smiled and looked at her and said, it’s the smell of hard work dear, a smell you are probably not familiar with. He looked at me and grinned, I nearly snorted the water I was drinking out of my nose.


----------



## MisterStan (14 Jul 2015)

HarryTheDog said:


> it’s the smell of hard work dear, a smell you are probably not familiar with.


----------



## Origamist (14 Jul 2015)

Humid, with only a light breeze.

Wasp flew into my glasses when I was going quite quickly and made a loud "crack" sound, it landed, stunned, on my thigh and proceeded to sting me. I flicked it off and carried on my way. It now itches...

Tatton Park is getting busier as they are preparing for the flower show...


----------



## Keith Oates (14 Jul 2015)

First commute today after a few days travelling so really enjoyed the into and home from work, there was a small wind blowing but I still managed a reasonable average for the round trip so should sleep well tonight.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## summerdays (14 Jul 2015)

Saw a kid this morning dragging a bike without a back wheel along the ground, when I said try not to drag it he replied it was broke..... But presumably he was dragging it with him as he was hoping to fix it, otherwise why bother!!

On the homeward journey the rain started but I couldn't be bothered to put a coat on, it was too humid.


----------



## HarryTheDog (14 Jul 2015)

Fixed the slow puncture from this morning and set off home in good spirits with a tailwind, I was buzzing along slowly reeling in a fully lycrad figure in the distance. When I got close I was suprised to find it was a young lady, that particular type of creature is very rare on my commute.
Then 11 miles in gear change went, snapped cable. Screwed in the outer limiter screw and carried on with 2 gears ( 36-13 and 52-13) . Rang the missus and she met me with the car at Harold wood 6 miles on, I didnt fancy Harold Hill, hill. Speed wise the 2 gears were no slower than 20 until I hit Harold hill, cadence was interesting though 70 ish top gear or 100 ish low gear , I mostly chose the 70 option.


----------



## MisterStan (14 Jul 2015)

Picked up a tail after a couple of miles, the kind that sits right on your rear derailleur and makes you nervous. Towed him most of the way home; the lazy git didn't take a turn despite my elbow having the moving equivalent of tourette's. Rode him off my wheel eventually, which was satisfying.

It started raining about 3 minutes before I got home.


----------



## Spartak (15 Jul 2015)

Very wet commute this morning - heavy drizzle for most of the journey. 

Clothing now hanging up around the office drying - luckily I was able to have a nice hot shower before starting work 8-)

https://www.strava.com/activities/346340912


----------



## DWiggy (15 Jul 2015)

Ride home was v nice, went past a guy then about 1.5miles down the road after pushing on, looked back to see him overlapping my rear, unannounced! papped the life out of me! Don't really mind but would have liked heads up....and maybe a turn at the front but hey ho.

Ride in this morning was nice and quick and lucky for me I missed the drizzle


----------



## martint235 (15 Jul 2015)

A muppet b***h in a little Fiat this morning. Must get in front, must get in front. She got upset when I held position about 2 yards out from the kerb and behind a van. She had drawn up alongside me but because of parked cars on the other side she was now looking straight at a bus driver coming the other way. Lots of beeping until I took pity and let her in out of the way. I then just sat behind her for a couple of miles into Selhurst smiling nicely at her in her mirrors. I hope I see her again tomorrow.

Other than that it was quiet. Wasn't expecting the rain though, no one mentioned rain.


----------



## MisterStan (15 Jul 2015)

martint235 said:


> Wasn't expecting the rain though, no one mentioned rain.


The Met Office said there was a 5% chance of rain this morning. It rained 100% of the way in.

I was thinking; we could scrap the Met Office and give their budget to Greece 'as a gesture of goodwill' to help them out...


----------



## martint235 (15 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> The Met Office said there was a 5% chance of rain this morning. It rained 100% of the way in.
> 
> I was thinking; we could scrap the Met Office and give their budget to Greece 'as a gesture of goodwill' to help them out...


As we don't want to give them charity, they could sell us some sunshine!!


----------



## MisterStan (15 Jul 2015)

martint235 said:


> As we don't want to give them charity, they could sell us some sunshine!!


Works for me!


----------



## Simontm (15 Jul 2015)

Drizzle, quite quiet again on the roads, drizzle. I hate drizzle, it's like that annoying suck-up mate (usually small) who natters on in your ear about something and won't shut up. Drizzle is that mate.

Numpty count: 1. I let a taxi driver pass on a tight road (parking both sides) and he thanked me by braking sharply when the oncoming car had flashed for him to proceed, causing me to brake to avoid giving him a fare via his rear window. Saw him laughing in his rear-view. Have been wary about Uber but I'm beginning to change my mind...


----------



## fossyant (15 Jul 2015)

Not a cloud in the sky in Manchester


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jul 2015)

Cold, dull and very wet roads when I set off this morning, even put the lights on. Then once I got into the countryside it was that soak you to the skin drizzle, eventually that stopped and it properly rained instead. By the time I got to work it was brightening up (though still very cloudy)

Legs didn't want to play today so shortened the ride and took my time, still did enough to reach 12,000 miles for the year though


----------



## MisterStan (15 Jul 2015)

fossyant said:


> Not a cloud in the sky in Manchester


I usually reserve these for @ianrauk's tailwind posts -


----------



## fossyant (15 Jul 2015)

Bloody dog walkers. The Floop was like the M1 for bikes last night, so why walk your 3 dogs all without leads down a shared path with the dogs all over. You were causing chaos. Same goes for the lad with the little black thing. Two of us were trying to avoid it. Get it on a lead. Warned a group of other cyclists


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (15 Jul 2015)

Gloomy, wet & drizzly out the door at 04:40 this morning, but with the mild air temperature it was actually quite nice. Took the opportunity for doing a food run with the rucksack on so the supplies at work are now well stocked up. Having been being used to doing 60/70/80/90 mile days, dropping down to 38/40 each day this week has made the rides feel over before they have begun. Won't be long until those miles start to pick up again though.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jul 2015)

Very muggy on the commute this morning. Very warm. Had a little drizzle which was a bit of a god send really. Cooled things down a little.

Where has all the traffic gone in SE London. I have never known it so clear on a midweek school day. Everyone and their dogs must be on holiday. Made for a nice and rapid pootle into work.


----------



## Ciar (15 Jul 2015)

normal ride bit of light drizzle nicely cooling as it's muggy, amazed people were all dressed up in waterproofs they must have been proper cod in butter sauce!


----------



## the_craig (15 Jul 2015)

There's a good Scottish word for the type of drizzle that soaks you to the bone - 'Smirr' 

Anyway, off work today so no commute for me. Normal service will resume tomorrow.


----------



## LoftusRoadie (15 Jul 2015)

Bit of a headwind this morning along the towpath plus some drizzle but I was pleasantly surprised as to how fast I seemed to be going. Got to Stonebridge Lock (the one along the River Lea before Tottenham Lock) skipped on to the wooden slatted bridge to cross to the other side of the river and ... suddenly I was on the floor! Think I took the bridge at too much of an angle, the wood was damp/skiddy, back wheel went out and down I went. Didn't hurt myself really (slightly sore elbow even now) but as soon as I went down I had cramp in my right leg. Took a minute or so to compose myself/get rid of the cramp and continued on my way (no damage to the bike luckily). First proper fall since I started commuting in April.
On a couple of occasions afterwards I could feel the bike slipping on the (unlevel) paving stones which made me a bit nervous but managed to stay upright.
And managed to get to work in just under 1 hour 25 mins which is the sign of a quick ride (for me).


----------



## Simontm (15 Jul 2015)

Muggy trip home. Left later so a bit more traffic. Fairly well behaved but Numpty count: 3 all doing exactly the same thing. Wait until they see the whites of the cyclist's eyes, then pull out.  At least the WVM gave a cheery wave and emergency blinkers thank you 

Had a thought on the way home (easy at the back, they do happen...occasionally) complaints about hi-viz. on the way back I saw hi-viz everyday, a kid train, middle aged woman in a car, builders, bikers, cyclists- what if the brain is now just channeling hi-viz as something normal and not something that stands out?


----------



## Lonestar (15 Jul 2015)

Yup had a car pull out and not even stop when he should have given way in the Aldgate one way system.I'd come up from the Fenchurch street route up to the lights where the wooden? building thing is.Gone round there and from the second turning a car comes our without looking or even braking till he saw me.So not to amused with this I catch him up and comment only to find he's on a mobile phone.(I never guessed but was baffled by the driving at the time)Comment on his driving and he accuses me of going round the roundabout? at 100mph.(He nearly hit me side on)Surely I had right away plus im no Chris Froome so that's slightly bollox.So we are at it and he say he's had a bad day (I said so have I).I did point out he was on a mobile phone,then I got the threats (I didn't threaten him once).Complete tosser driving while on a mobile.Really dampens my day.Not going through a good spell out there at the moment.I wish they'd get complete cretins off of the road.


----------



## MisterStan (15 Jul 2015)

Sunny for the run home, a very light headwind, but right in my face - made it feel harder than it should have.

Saw @kevin_cambs_uk on the Busway


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jul 2015)

Lovely tailwind home tonight. Light traffic. Nice and warm. And a little SCR thrown in for good measure. What's not to like?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jul 2015)

No rain tonight made for a cracking ride home, much faster tonight than this morning. Got home gave the chain a quick mickle and pumped up the tyres, weather looking good for tomorrow, but Friday looks like it could be a bit breezy.


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 Jul 2015)

I got lost on the way home, think it was the sun in my eyes making me take wrong turn. Anyway found myself at a pub called the Cat and Fiddle. Then ended up in Buxton  fortunately found my way home over Long Hill. Made a pleasant change.  Not sure swmbo was too happy I had gone awol.


----------



## Houthakker (15 Jul 2015)

Booked half a day off work because I had a hospital apt at 3.00. Left work at 1.00 knowing the ride home would be an hour, so time for shower, change and drive to hosp. Result - First P* in over 18 months!! Oh well at least it was sunny and it only cost me 10 mins.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (15 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Sunny for the run home, a very light headwind, but right in my face - made it feel harder than it should have.
> 
> Saw @kevin_cambs_uk on the Busway


Yep bloody windy !
Lol


----------



## the_craig (16 Jul 2015)

It was very chilly in The Shotts this morning, a grey and misty morning. But by the time I dropped down to Wishaw, the sun was out it was a bit warmer and I was feeling great. I could've kept going a bit longer if it wasn't for pesky work.


----------



## MisterStan (16 Jul 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Yep bloody windy !
> Lol


I bet you enjoyed that this morning @kevin_cambs_uk 

@ianrauk must have enjoyed it


----------



## Simontm (16 Jul 2015)

Windy. And it will turn around so windy on the way back. Saw one winter jacket and about 3 pairs of arm warmers being worn today  It was about 17 degrees new money 
Numpty count: 1+ A polish fella decided he was going to overtake me on the humpback at Waddon - glad I just had enough room on my left for when he had to pull in because of an oncoming car. The + is every single dog owner on Sutton Rec. I know it's a silly design, the bike lane should be swapped so the ped path is next to the green but please stand by the bike path next to the green, I much rather move around you then to navigate hoards of dogs bombing passed me because their owners are on the other side. 
Finally as it is my daughter's last day at primary (when did she grow up ) and the promise of a month of quiet roads...


----------



## HarryTheDog (16 Jul 2015)

Great ride in, a MTber impressed me this morning, when I turned up at the lights across the A127 he was sat right at the front. I always stay 2 or 3 cars back here as the other side of the road is narrow and usually cars will try to squeeze past.
Lights went green and the MTB guy did his dammdest to stay in front of the cars. He was fit as a butchers dog and going at 28mph but he was turning himself inside out to do it. I meanwhile was happily tucked up behind my own personal draft vehicle whooshing along with little effort. The cars were nice and did not try to pass him. He turned off a bit later and the cars reverted back to their usual 40 in a 30 limit so I lost my free ride. Good effort though with knobbly tyres and suspension.
Then later going through Rainham in slow traffic I got my first piece of abuse in what must be a whole year, ( actually only had encouragent rather than abuse lately, TDf effect?) for seemingly no reason at all. A taxi driver coming the other way leant out of his window and called me a poof and a self-gratification artist and gave me the universal sign to go with it. I just looked at him with a bored expression, pointless reacting and also it didn’t make me angry at all, I just thought what a sad git to even bother shouting at a random cyclist, it didn’t change my up-beat mood at all.
I suspect my mood will be less happy on the way home with a predicted 15mph headwind


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> I bet you enjoyed that this morning @kevin_cambs_uk
> 
> @ianrauk must have enjoyed it




Fastest commute of the year ta 
(helped by light traffic, a nice run of green lights and having to show a serial RLJ'er who's boss)


----------



## fimm (16 Jul 2015)

Gave myself a nasty fright on the way home yesterday.
Coming up to some lights which go green, so I accelerate to get through them. (In retrospect, I should not have done this.)
They go amber quite quickly - more quickly than I expected. I jam on my brakes and stop. I am then overtaken at speed by a motorbike. If that had been a car, expecting me to go through the amber, I would now be in hospital or possibly dead.
Would a car driver have been able to stop, while the motorcyclist could not? (They were obviously accelerating to get through the green too...)


----------



## Simontm (16 Jul 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Fastest commute of the year ta
> (helped by light traffic, a nice run of green lights and having to show a serial RLJ'er who's boss)



Either I am going to have to change companies to get these tail winds or I am just going to have to make a Vodoo doll of you


----------



## summerdays (16 Jul 2015)

fimm said:


> Gave myself a nasty fright on the way home yesterday.
> Coming up to some lights which go green, so I accelerate to get through them. (In retrospect, I should not have done this.)
> They go amber quite quickly - more quickly than I expected. I jam on my brakes and stop. I am then overtaken at speed by a motorbike. If that had been a car, expecting me to go through the amber, I would now be in hospital or possibly dead.
> Would a car driver have been able to stop, while the motorcyclist could not? (They were obviously accelerating to get through the green too...)


I've done that in reverse where a car and myself shot off quickly accelerating from one set of lights hoping to get through the next set about 50-100 m away, and the car did a fast stop, and I barely missed the back of it skidding to a stop with my wheel just going to the left of his bumper! I imagine my face must have been a picture of sheer panic!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (16 Jul 2015)

Back to a bit of normality this morning, 6-6 shifts finished so gave me more time for some miles. Sun was up so I thought I'd make the most of it and extend to a 40 miler. The first half I was lacking a bit to be honest, then found a steady rhythm. Long may these glorious mornings continue!


----------



## Origamist (16 Jul 2015)

Bit chilly first thing, but soon warmed up.

Roads getting quieter - 6 weeks of calmer conditions...

Told a driver to "wake up" whilst texting at a traffic light - she was in a world of Facebook, WhatsApp, etc and had missed the signal change. She looked confused...


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (16 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> I bet you enjoyed that this morning @kevin_cambs_uk
> 
> @ianrauk must have enjoyed it



Its unreal, I shiuld have bet it would turn around and be a head wind again, you could not make it up!


----------



## MisterStan (16 Jul 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Its unreal, I shiuld have bet it would turn around and be a head wind again, you could not make it up!


At the risk of jinxing it..... should be OK for the run home


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (16 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> At the risk of jinxing it..... should be OK for the run home


Lets hope so mate! I could do with a break!


----------



## fossyant (16 Jul 2015)

Rant alert.

Wobbly bob's get out the way or stick to one side. Nearly wiped out by one yesterday and couldn't pass one this morning.


----------



## martint235 (16 Jul 2015)

martint235 said:


> A muppet b***h in a little Fiat this morning. Must get in front, must get in front. She got upset when I held position about 2 yards out from the kerb and behind a van. She had drawn up alongside me but because of parked cars on the other side she was now looking straight at a bus driver coming the other way. Lots of beeping until I took pity and let her in out of the way. I then just sat behind her for a couple of miles into Selhurst smiling nicely at her in her mirrors. I hope I see her again tomorrow.
> 
> Other than that it was quiet. Wasn't expecting the rain though, no one mentioned rain.


Same muppet today, I'm going to take photos of her on Monday. She truly is stupid.


----------



## MisterStan (16 Jul 2015)

fossyant said:


> Rant alert.
> 
> Wobbly bob's get out the way or stick to one side. Nearly wiped out by one yesterday and couldn't pass one this morning.


Had a couple of them recently - you give them a friendly - 'passing on your right' and they start wandering from side to side.


----------



## martint235 (16 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Had a couple of them recently - you give them a friendly - 'passing on your right' and they start wandering from side to side.


Isn't a case of giving them a bit more room? Kind of like what we all expect from cars?


----------



## MisterStan (16 Jul 2015)

martint235 said:


> Isn't a case of giving them a bit more room? Kind of like what we all expect from cars?


Not on a 4 meter wide cycle path!


----------



## Keith Oates (16 Jul 2015)

Head wind going to work this morning made the thighs burn but I felt good when I arrived in the office, going home tonight was fairly high speed due to the tail wind.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## martint235 (16 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Not on a 4 meter wide cycle path!


But don't we as cyclists expect motorists to wait until they can provide sufficient room for an overtake? It seems a bit unfair to deny the same consideration to a fellow cyclist.


----------



## MisterStan (16 Jul 2015)

OK to clarify, i'm using the guided busway maintenance track. I see a cyclist ahead - 25 meters maybe, I say 'passing on your right'. They are on the very left of the 4 meter wide cycle path. I move to the very right of the same path. As i close on them, they start to meander over to the right. There is no obstruction in front of them. Is it inconsiderate of me to expect them to ride in a straight line? 
ETA: Or chuck in a shoulder check before moving over?


----------



## martint235 (16 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> OK to clarify, i'm using the guided busway maintenance track. I see a cyclist ahead - 25 meters maybe, I say 'passing on your right'. They are on the very left of the 4 meter wide cycle path. I move to the very right of the same path. As i close on them, they start to meander over to the right. There is no obstruction in front of them. Is it inconsiderate of me to expect them to ride in a straight line?
> ETA: Or chuck in a shoulder check before moving over?


They were referred to as wobbly's. If they are inexperienced and they wobble because someone has shouted "Passing on your right" to them, then I'd expect you to hold back and give them room. If they are being deliberately obstructive feel free to push them over. 

Unfortunately not everyone is an accomplished cyclist and for some even looking over their right shoulder will cause a drift to the right.


----------



## Simontm (16 Jul 2015)

Had a side wind...which was interesting  so I leant to Wimbledon to see a mate. Had a quick chat with a lady with another diverge (hardly see any) who was turning right towards Colliers then saw mate then headed home. It seems they're finally patching Worple Road so hopefully smooth Tarmac in a couple of week's time 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## the_craig (16 Jul 2015)

After feeling good this morning, my ride home was the complete opposite! Just couldn't get going at all. Had a strong head/cross wind all the road home. Coupled with the fact I got caught at every roundabout and set of traffic lights meant I didn't get anywhere fast. 

Seriously considering taking the car tomorrow...

￼


----------



## Glow worm (16 Jul 2015)

martint235 said:


> But don't we as cyclists expect motorists to wait until they can provide sufficient room for an overtake? It seems a bit unfair to deny the same consideration to a fellow cyclist.



Completely agree. As a slower rider, it really does help if some kind of warning like a bell or polite shout is given before roaring past with inches to spare. Much of my commute is a 4 foot wide cycle path and its amazing how many Tour De France Charlies just barge through. Had one this morning in fact. Just take a bit more care peeps.

Edit: That wasn't aimed at the Cambridge Busway folks here, just a general point. There must just be a few numpties over this way


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jul 2015)

Glow worm said:


> Completely agree. As a slower rider, it really does help if some kind of warning like a bell or polite shout is given before roaring past with inches to spare. Much of my commute is a 4 foot wide cycle path and its amazing how many Tour De France Charlies just barge through. Had one this morning in fact. Just take a bit more care peeps.


Doesn't take much to shout 'On your right'.


----------



## martint235 (16 Jul 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Doesn't take much to shout 'On your right'.


It doesn't but it can cause a rider to veer right particularly if they try to look over their shoulder.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jul 2015)

martint235 said:


> It doesn't but it can cause a rider to veer right particularly if they try to look over their shoulder.


Never found that the case


----------



## martint235 (17 Jul 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Never found that the case


Don't ride to my right then unless you're quick on your pedals!


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jul 2015)

martint235 said:


> Don't ride to my right then unless you're quick on your pedals!


I always seem to be on your left


----------



## martint235 (17 Jul 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I always seem to be on your left


Sensible. Honestly I veer right just checking what gear I'm in


----------



## KneesUp (17 Jul 2015)

At work two hours earlier than normal today because of one of those 'we'll turn up when we like during this window' telecoms appointments. More normal start time precludes me from much silly commuter racing, but there are far more cyclists about earlier it seems. It might also help that I went the longer (but flatter and therefore faster) route down main roads I suppose - something that also reminded me of the tendency of bus drivers to believe that as long as soon as they put their indicators on other traffic will be able to stop dead and / or evaporate. On the other hand I can also report that the new brake pads I fitted last night are much better than the old ones.

BT haven't arrived yet.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jul 2015)

And there he was again today. Mister family man on his red disc braked Fuji.
Listen chum, that's 2 days now. 2 days of you RLJ'ing all along the A21 and 2 days of me showing you that RLJ'ing doesn't pay. Why the feck do you place yourself in the middle of a junction where you can't see the lights so everyone else comes streaming past you. Oh yes, it was funny when you thought that Police car, siren ablazing was because you RLJ'ed.. that was funny.
Grow up fella.....


----------



## martint235 (17 Jul 2015)

I'd like to say I'm working from home so I've commuted from my bedroom to my office. But I'm not, I've got a day off!! Ha ha!! I will be moving to my garden later.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jul 2015)

martint235 said:


> I'd like to say I'm working from home so I've commuted from my bedroom to my office. But I'm not, I've got a day off!! Ha ha!! I will be moving to my garden later.




Blah blah blah.. your lips are moving but we can't hear what they are saying.....


----------



## Simontm (17 Jul 2015)

Quiet till Carshalton then there were a few cars, all well behaved. Got held up by the work lights top of Westmead - I'm wondering now whether they are sensor controlled? 
Numpty count: 0 but there was this middle-aged idiot who bombed past me onto Ganders 2 ducking in and out between the park cars in his middle-management hatch, nearly taking out an oncoming car. Bad driving infuriates me. I am a firm believer that if you are going to be an idiot and break the speed limit at least have the damn skills to do so - what an effing berk.


----------



## MisterStan (17 Jul 2015)

Nice ride in today, it was dry in St Ives, but got damper the closer to Cambridge I got. Arrived early, so threw in a loop at the top of town - apparently there was a thunderstorm last night! The new Station Cycles shop on Barnwell road was badly flooded, 3 fire engines on site pumping water out - traffic was total chaos that end of town. Heading up out to Fen Ditton, there was further evidence of heavy rain - localised flooding and lots of debris in the road. Once again I slept through it all!

@kevin_cambs_uk arrived at Swavesey just as we were leaving, so cycled to town with him, had a good chinwag.


----------



## Origamist (17 Jul 2015)

Really quite warm this morning (16C), but with a nice tailwind.

Roads to Knutsford were busier due to an incident on the M6, but not one poor pass.

Garmin seems to be playing up. Gave the wrong date for a ride I did on Monday.


----------



## donnydave (17 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Nice ride in today, it was dry in St Ives, but got damper the closer to Cambridge I got. Arrived early, so threw in a loop at the top of town - apparently there was a thunderstorm last night! The new Station Cycles shop on Barnwell road was badly flooded, 3 fire engines on site pumping water out - traffic was total chaos that end of town. Heading up out to Fen Ditton, there was further evidence of heavy rain - localised flooding and lots of debris in the road. Once again I slept through it all!
> 
> @kevin_cambs_uk arrived at Swavesey just as we were leaving, so cycled to town with him, had a good chinwag.



We had a bit of thunder and lightning in Earith but I didnt know it had rained until I got to the science park and our work car park was flooded and general debris washed up all over.

One thing of note happened, cycling down the last bit of road before I got to work, some old duffer busting his guts to get past me then just as his back wheel is level with my front, he cuts left and I have to swerve and brake. I draw along side and say "could you please make sure you've finished passing me before moving left?" (honestly that's exactly what I said) amazingly his response was "oh, sorry!" and gave an apologetic smile.

On the way home last night on the guided busway there were a couple of lads walking together, keeping far left and occasionally shoulder checking so you would think they were nicely aware of all the bikes buzzing around, commendable behaviour. Until I come up to pass them, keeping as far right as possible, then one of them decides he's seen something interesting in the bushes and aburptly turns and walks across the path, luckily his mate grabbed his arm and pulled him back. No doubt someone would say I should have rung my bell but honestly who dings their bell at absolutely everyone they meet? You can get a sense of the ones who are aware and those who are not, and half the time if I ding my bell they wake up and wobble all over, generally if they are keeping well to one side I often don't bother ringing my bell and just pass them as wide as possible. Saying things like "passing on your right" doesn't work for me, I just get confused looks as my foreign accent makes them think I'm casting a curse on their family and all their descendants.


----------



## Ciar (17 Jul 2015)

Windy oh yes windy in my face again... when will it stop ;-) all in all normal ride in no real issues legs aching looking forward to the return journey with no wind *ha* and a glass or ten of vino to relax sore legs.


----------



## HarryTheDog (17 Jul 2015)

Cycle home last night was fine until I was climbing a 100ft hill ( end of Wigley Bush Lane) where there is a traffic calming pinch point thingy near the top. I shoulder checked van a little way behind, I took primary through the pinch point then swung left after it to give the van loads of room to get past. My reward was him cutting in on me so hard I feared for my life and ended up taking avoiding action up the thankfully convenient dropped kerb.

Got called out last night so ended up with a late start today. Got such a close pass from a young lady in a fiesta that I felt the wing mirror. She conveniently got stuck in traffic with her window down so I had a calm word with her. She had not seen me at all and had no recollection of ever passing me. Her excuse..... The 2 dogs on her passenger seat were playing up and distractd her. when I told her it was best to put them in the boot ( hatch back) she went all gobby on me. Yeah dogs are far more important than some sad old cyclist.


----------



## LoftusRoadie (17 Jul 2015)

Coming out of Victoria Park at the roundabout that leads down Grove Road, I was cycling round the roundabout and saw a Transit van waiting to enter. I then heard him fire up the engine and could see he was entering the roundabout. A quick (and very loud) shout of "Oi" and tbf he stopped and raised his hand in acknowledgment he was in the wrong.
A couple of hundred meters down Grove Road he drew up beside me, with his window open and apologised again - SMIDSY. It's difficult for me to be angry when people apologise like that - probably because it's so rare!


----------



## rdfcyclist (17 Jul 2015)

Why was wibbly-wobbly traveler weaving wearly in front of me? Trapped behind a sleepy or drunk cyclist going the exact speed of the pedestrian in front of them, I found it difficult to not to shout 'speed up or GTFO my way.' Luckily, I passed them before anything like this happened.


----------



## Simontm (17 Jul 2015)

Winds to the left of me, winds to the front of me but never, it seems, shall I have a wind to my rear 
After navigating through the carnage that was Sutton rec (loads of teenage kids with their random walk patterns), I was confronted at another park by a bunch of kids who began walking slowly towards me blocking the cycle and ped paths. So I'm afraid I was rather rude and carried on cycling making them for probably the first time in their lives actually have to move for someone else.
Sticking to roads throughout the hols, it's quieter 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## shouldbeinbed (17 Jul 2015)

Wonderful, beautiful, lovely, If I could do one commute forever more it would be coming home tonight. That perfect combination of sunshine, a tiny breath of tailwind, they've relaid the surface of the steep lumpy bits I go up, it's beautifully smooth now & my long straight bit was totally quiet so I got that dancing on the pedals light touch going all the way along. Happy days.


----------



## HarryTheDog (17 Jul 2015)

Cycle home today, no dramas. First 7 or 8 miles were kept interesting by me at first following a guy in Sky shorts and a white top. If I got anywhere near him he would surge away up to probably around 26mph, then slow again. I half wondered if he was playing with me. He was sprinting out of every bend and after any obstacle he had to slow for. I caught him at some lights and he seemed to want me to lead off.
We were farly evenly matched, both stocky non racing snake build and similar age. It was a nice uphill drag so I decided to open the legs up and nailed it to 24mph. He did not respond and was left quite far behind, I was unsure as to whether it was lack of ability or if he had a plan. He slowly caught me over the next 3 or 4 miles and we ended up at a set of lights together again. He now seemed to want to lead off as he was halfway across the junction before the lights changed. He disapointed me by turning off at the next junction.
I left out the Wigley Bush lane hill after yesterdays incident.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (17 Jul 2015)

I'm not liking this! On the return leg today I accelerated out of a junction and felt something twinge down the Achilles on my right foot, absolutely bloody killing me now! Time to rest up a little methinks, don't want to cause any serious damage. Was having a cracking ride until then too. My little 5 year old lad had learnt the names of all 50 states of America and he keeps testing me when I get home, the extended commute gives me time to practice!


----------



## RJG (18 Jul 2015)

Overtaken by a hard-tail on a mile straight, but passed him later. Had a pleasant Friday chat when overtaking. He jumped on to the pavement at red lights, which was disappointing. I like to think that pro-cycling commuters should adhere to the rules that drivers do.


----------



## Drago (18 Jul 2015)

Working this weekend, and for the first time in my life I'm heading the leader board on one of my Strava groups for this weeks rankings, which has spurred me on.

So cycling in today the combination of factors was bad - sun was shining, and it was a weekend. This meant all the fair weather TKW's were out wobbling around the road, and nearly every single one wanted to try and race. Chumps. If they rode their bikes more often they might have a chance, but as it happened...

However, one good moment. Saw a Dad out with his litte girl in the bike trailer, which made me smile. They were both enjoying themselves and it was refreshingly honest and unpretentious compared to the twots who dress up as Chris Froome but ride like Thora Hird.


----------



## Simontm (18 Jul 2015)

Drago said:


> However, one good moment. Saw a Dad out with his litte girl in the bike trailer, which made me smile. They were both enjoying themselves and it was refreshingly honest and unpretentious compared to the twots who dress up as Chris Froome but ride like Thora Hird.


Oi! I resemble that remark


----------



## Drago (18 Jul 2015)

You're a little girl in a bike trailer?


----------



## Simontm (19 Jul 2015)

Drago said:


> You're a little girl in a bike trailer?


Well....


----------



## Cannondale Lady (19 Jul 2015)

Drago.....better to be out as a twot than be a fat couch potato surely? Not everyone can be a great cyclist and everyone has to start somewhere.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (19 Jul 2015)

I did my 1st commute last week. Only 7.5 miles and I found it very difficult. It was all off road however so no traffic to deal with. I have been a couch potato for too long and am trying to turn my life around health wise. Got bike a week gone Thursday and have clocked up 46 miles so far of which I'm extremely proud. Not many for most but a great deal better for me than getting in the car.

I'm 52 and 17 stone. I'm proud to be on my bike and hopefully I will improve, burn up those calories and might even live a bit longer.


----------



## stoatsngroats (19 Jul 2015)

That's great, it's never too late, and never mind about distance, every mile you manage is one step closer to health, and wellbeing - just enjoy it!

We just cycled about 20 recreational miles on our Tandem, and it was fantastic, a few small slopes, a gentle headwind occasionally, but it's so fantastic to be out on the bike again!

Well done you!


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jul 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> I did my 1st commute last week. Only 7.5 miles and I found it very difficult. It was all off road however so no traffic to deal with. I have been a couch potato for too long and am trying to turn my life around health wise. Got bike a week gone Thursday and have clocked up 46 miles so far of which I'm extremely proud. Not many for most but a great deal better for me than getting in the car.
> 
> I'm 52 and 17 stone. I'm proud to be on my bike and hopefully I will improve, burn up those calories and might even live a bit longer.


Good on you.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (19 Jul 2015)

Thanks. My Hubby's dream is to get me on a tandem!


----------



## stoatsngroats (19 Jul 2015)

It's great fun!
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/show-us-your-tandem-ride-today.184091/

This was ours today, and 20 miles yesterday - these are fairly gentle rides, which, with sight seeing take a few hours, but we can do up to 50 miles in one go (with breaks!)


----------



## Simontm (20 Jul 2015)

I presume it was sheer perversity that on the first day of school holidays, my route in was busier than it has been for a couple of weeks 
Dank and dingy ride in with low cloud but it didn't start to rain until I hit the outskirts of Croydon. 
Numpty count: 2 A lady pulled ou without looking into Westmead but managed to brake before hitting me full on (actually a bit further down the road, the repeat was happening on the other side of the road but with a van and car) and the second...

me! I usually put my clothes in a plastic bag for a bit extra protection but when I pulled out the bag in the shower, it turned out to be my towel from Friday - hadn't binned it yet. So am now sitting in the office in my shorts and a cardi that has permanent residence on the back of my chair  Doh!


----------



## Origamist (20 Jul 2015)

Roads were less busy and the sun was (mostly) shining.

Water bottle cage has worn down and I spilled a bottle when hitting a pothole...

Halle orchestra playing in Tatton Park in early Aug if anyone is interested!?


----------



## Drago (20 Jul 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> Drago.....better to be out as a twot than be a fat couch potato surely? Not everyone can be a great cyclist and everyone has to start somewhere.


Perhaps better to be a twot than a couch potato. The actual being out there part is worthy of applause.

It's the need to ride or behave like a twot that's needless, and gets them absolutely nowhere.

As for commuting...today is a rest day from riding, cos I'm not in work all week


----------



## J1888 (20 Jul 2015)

Hmmm...didn't enjoy this morning's commute - wet...hate cycling through the busy streets in the wet, always think that I'm gonna come a cropper on a manhole cover etc :-/


----------



## Cannondale Lady (20 Jul 2015)

My secind cimmute in - but this time I W I L L commute home!


----------



## Ciar (20 Jul 2015)

Commute home on Friday was lovely, wind was actually behind me i tell you that was a shock to the system ;-)

as for this morning nice cool bit of spray type rain to keep you cool and easy on the legs so no complaint, hopefully similar on the return journey.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jul 2015)

Yup, the rain was really refreshing this morning. School holidays meant traffic was light too... and 6 weeks of that.. bring it on...


----------



## MisterStan (20 Jul 2015)

No rain for me this morning, was a tad chilly to start off though. 

Traffic was light, a couple of inconsiderate drivers, but nothing to get my blood boiling.


----------



## RJG (20 Jul 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> I did my 1st commute last week. Only 7.5 miles and I found it very difficult. It was all off road however so no traffic to deal with. I have been a couch potato for too long and am trying to turn my life around health wise. Got bike a week gone Thursday and have clocked up 46 miles so far of which I'm extremely proud. Not many for most but a great deal better for me than getting in the car.
> 
> I'm 52 and 17 stone. I'm proud to be on my bike and hopefully I will improve, burn up those calories and might even live a bit longer.



Keep it up...!!


----------



## LoftusRoadie (20 Jul 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> Thanks. My Hubby's dream is to get me on a tandem!


Crikey - didn't even know that was possible! Must be quite painful I would imagine 
Oh and don't say/think "only" 7.5 miles - don't compare yourself to other people, just compare yourself to yourself. That way you'll enjoy it more (it works for me).


----------



## LoftusRoadie (20 Jul 2015)

So I'm never really sure what to do when it starts raining lightly in the morning. Was too hot to put on my rain jacket but by the time the rainfall increased I was too wet to bother putting it on anyway.
Luckily it's a very light running t shirt so will have dried out by the time I ride home tonight.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jul 2015)

LoftusRoadie said:


> So I'm never really sure what to do when it starts raining lightly in the morning. Was too hot to put on my rain jacket but by the time the rainfall increased I was too wet to bother putting it on anyway.
> Luckily it's a very light running t shirt so will have dried out by the time I ride home tonight.




In these temps there's a absolute no need for any sort of rain jacket. Specific cycling (& running) jerseys take very little time to dry out.


----------



## Ciar (20 Jul 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Yup, the rain was really refreshing this morning. School holidays meant traffic was light too... and 6 weeks of that.. bring it on...



Traffic was light most of the way, but there seem to be a build up in certain roads on my commute which didn't make much sense being that the holidays are about to begin, my wife doesn't break up until tomorrow so i expect the traffic to improve each day going forward ;-)


----------



## Simontm (20 Jul 2015)

Absolute peach of a ride home...if not for the wind.
Despite that, light traffic both in the roads and through the Recs. 
However, Numpty count: 1 Westmead today is obviously one for impatient/not looking crossing as to complete the pair, a bloke bombed out of the side road on the right, across me looking to his right until I shouted 'Oi, look!" In his ear as I was nearly sharing his seat. Luckily I was going uphill at the time so speed wasn't a factor


----------



## dave r (20 Jul 2015)

Strange day, this morning appeared to be still, but it was hard work pedalling in. Tonight was very windy, the commute was more like a training ride than a commute, max effort almost all of the way, but struggling to top 18mph, the bonus was arriving home just before the rain started.


----------



## dave r (20 Jul 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> I did my 1st commute last week. Only 7.5 miles and I found it very difficult. It was all off road however so no traffic to deal with. I have been a couch potato for too long and am trying to turn my life around health wise. Got bike a week gone Thursday and have clocked up 46 miles so far of which I'm extremely proud. Not many for most but a great deal better for me than getting in the car.
> 
> I'm 52 and 17 stone. I'm proud to be on my bike and hopefully I will improve, burn up those calories and might even live a bit longer.



Well done, keep it up.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (20 Jul 2015)

Yes.... My first 2 way commute. It's actually 8 miles each way not 7.5! That 16 in a day, my most yet. Cmon Christine!


----------



## MisterStan (20 Jul 2015)

Nice run home, a sidey-tailwind most of the way, over 20mph average.


----------



## hennbell (20 Jul 2015)

Dead skunk on the side of the road, mother of God it is reeking.


----------



## HarryTheDog (20 Jul 2015)

The mornings ride was dull, into a headwind then crosswind. Ride home turned into a hoot. Coming out of Canning town I came across a fairlly quick rider who I have seen a few times before. I passed him and he then suprised me by not chasing me. I forgot about him and 7 miles later he appeared as if by magic on my rear wheel.
We chatted at the next lights ( my age a lot taller) then we tore it up a bit through Dagenham, then when we turned left up towards Hornchurch we picked up a tailwind and really started to ramp the speed. He only had a mile or so to go so we did 26-29 mph for the last 3/4 mile pushing the car traffic. Amazing we have been sharing the same route for 5 years, first time we have actually got close enough to each other on the road for a chat. When he turned off I eased off a tad for the last 10 miles
Arrived home dripping with sweat and grinning like a loon.


----------



## donnydave (20 Jul 2015)

confined to my metal cage today so I could bring my enormous laptop back and work from home tomorrow - which means more car action to then get the enormous laptop back to work again, probably won't cycle in until Thursday. My legs are going to atrophy and waste away into nothing


----------



## Arjimlad (20 Jul 2015)

They've closed a pretty major road near me for M4 bridge repairs - Beacon Lane - so my normal ride home tonight - Perrinpit Lane - was crowded with queuing cars. 

Kinda predictable but you know what, I chose to go home that way partly just for the satisfaction of hooning past all of those poor saps stuck in their cars. Am I a bad person ?!

Probably about 25% were using their phones handheld, though.


----------



## Poacher (20 Jul 2015)

hennbell said:


> Dead skunk on the side of the road, mother of God it is reeking.


Brings back memories of rural Ontario. Can smell one from a hundred yards away, and that's upwind of it!


----------



## cdx (21 Jul 2015)

This is from this last Thursday's commute but I back then I wasn't on the forum 

I didn't see the first part and initially didn't realise what was going on, so it's a bit descriptive.

On my way back home I was going through a section of the road with some building works. It was quite narrow, so a bit difficult for a car to overtake a cyclist. However, it's not a long stretch so usually it's not a problem. I heard a car coming behind me and it's lights illuminated the area around me (it was sometime after 3am). I went a little bit faster so he wouldn't have to drag behind me too long but I wasn't sprinting. Moments later the light disappeared and I thought "Did he turn at the roundabout exit? Did I pass the roundabout exit? ... Anyway." A few seconds later something hit me on the shoulder and a car sped by me, just after the end of the narrow section. I slowed down and looked back and saw some distance behind me a big paper coffee cup rolling about, with its lid off and contents spilled on the road. I turned back ahead and saw the car quite far ahead, slowing down, about to turn past a building and get out of view. Only then he switched his lights on. I actually needed a moment to realise what had happened was that he switched off his lights so I wouldn't be able to see his number plate, waited for me to get to the wider section, threw a full coffee cup at me while hitting the gas (two people in the car?), sped by with his lights off and only switched them on when he was far enough that I couldn't see his plate. Devious.

My first thought after I realised what had happened - "Really?". Second - "Try to catch up to him?... pointless, can't." Third - "Shouting, waving fingers in the air? Won't give you the pleasure, ******." Fourth - "I ought to actually use the action camera I bought."

I didn't stop but got on the pavement a bit later, just in case he (or she) did a spin round the block and decided to do something worse. Being out of long-range ammo and possible disappointment my by my lack of reaction didn't seem like a good combination.

Definitely the weirdest situation I've had cycling. Not the worst, but it was the first thing that had been intentional.

The drink turned out to be something cold with vanilla, of which I had a little bit on my shoulder. Smelled quite nice actually, too bad it went to waste.


----------



## martint235 (21 Jul 2015)

Today's commute is by train. Great. Crewe for the night. Fantastic.


----------



## rdfcyclist (21 Jul 2015)

Someone threw crumpets at me this morning from some high-rise flats. 
Odd thing to happen on a commute I think you'll all agree


----------



## Simontm (21 Jul 2015)

Peach of a ride in. Hardly any traffic. That that was there in full good behaviour mode. Sunny, not too hot. But again the bloke with the undone jacket at Carshalton - seriously mate, you don't need it in this temperature 
I ay good behaviour but there was a IMGIF at the Waddon hump. Didn't materially affect me so doesn't qualify under my archaic numpty rules () but he overtook me just over the top of he humpback bridge where we both could clearly see the red light. I pointed to the light as he passed then went round him to the AZ. I really don't get the point of that manoeuvre.


----------



## Simontm (21 Jul 2015)

rdfcyclist said:


> Someone threw crumpets at me this morning from some high-rise flats.
> Odd thing to happen on a commute I think you'll all agree


Jam or just buttered?


----------



## MisterStan (21 Jul 2015)

rdfcyclist said:


> Someone threw crumpets at me this morning from some high-rise flats.
> Odd thing to happen on a commute I think you'll all agree


Were they toasted? Honey or jam? 

Seriously, that's not great is it?


----------



## MisterStan (21 Jul 2015)

The wind was a bit of a bugger this morning, not particularly strong, just right in your face at times. Nice and sunny though.

No baked goods thrown at me, just some rude words from the Newmarket Road resident vagrants.


----------



## rdfcyclist (21 Jul 2015)

Simontm said:


> Jam or just buttered?





MisterStan said:


> Were they toasted? Honey or jam?
> 
> Seriously, that's not great is it?



Well, it has now been proved to me that baked goods *always* land butter-side down...


----------



## HarryTheDog (21 Jul 2015)

Dull ride in till Dagenham then saw a guy with panniers and a guy on a folder who was really giving it beans trying to stay ahead of the bloke with paniers. I overtook both but then felt something awry with my left crank or pedal. I had to stop, the crank nearly fell off in my hand. ( FSA)Luckily I had gone through my bag of bits on the weekend and ensured I had the extra large Allen key ( 8mm) adaptor in my bag . I tightened the inner main bolt but didn’t have the pin spanner for the outer lock ring.
Whilst fixing the crank a guy I have seen before a handful of times over the last few years went past. He rides a really old beaten up yellow road bike with flat pedals and always seems to be trying fairly hard. I decided once I fixed the crank he was going to be my target just to make the journey more interesting.
Overtook folder guy within a mile, pannier geezer in 5 , yellow road bike was spied after 7 or 8 miles he overtook a youngster on a skinny tyred hybrid wearing a britsh olympic cyclng top who then speeded up and went after him. I got hybrid boy then yellow bike man as he was going up a hill, as soon as I went past he seemed to deflate and slowed right up.
Hybrid boy was not giving up and got past yellow bike man. I had to stop at the next 4 sets of lights so hybrid boy was on my tail, he turned up at my work right behind me, we both booked in at security but he was still not giving up, he overtook me whilst I free-wheeled going down the garage ramps ( 2 floors down) and seemed mightily pleased with himself that he got his bike in a rack before me. I had a good grin to myself, I admired his determination.


----------



## Arjimlad (21 Jul 2015)

cdx said:


> This is from this last Thursday's commute but I back then I wasn't on the forum
> 
> I didn't see the first part and initially didn't realise what was going on, so it's a bit descriptive.
> 
> ...



Could have been worse. What a devious toad !


----------



## Origamist (21 Jul 2015)

Thought it was going to be wet as I saw Carol the BBC weather forecaster at Tatton Park with a brolly up. This made me plump for a long sleeved top. That was a mistake as there was not a drop of rain throughout the commute and it was bone dry at Tatton Park!

Good tailwind and was moving well - decided to try and maintain my average when I got to Hale. Luckily the lights, traffic and junctions were pretty favourable and I got to work with a 20.7mph average.

Embarrassingly, I suffered from pedal strike after taking a right hander with the crankside pedal arm at 6 o'clock - normally I can get away with this ineptitude, but not when you have to handle a bike at speed - laziness gets found out...


----------



## L Q (21 Jul 2015)

1st ride back for 2 weeks as I have been on holiday, sun shining when I left this morning and it was a lovely ride for the full 22 miles, bit windy at times but not bad at all,

Only sore point was the pick up truck that pull straight out in front of me in Lincoln, had to slam straight on the brakes, he looked very sheepish knowing he was well in the wrong.


----------



## Spike on a bike (21 Jul 2015)

Could be my first n last commute today 
Was 34+ in work last night and about the same in my car at ten when I got in to drive home 
On a plus note I do have all night to get home


----------



## LoftusRoadie (21 Jul 2015)

Managed over 14mph average last night on the way home which made me very happy (well, until I read some of the averages on here!) - nice tailwind which really helps on the towpath. 
This morning I came to a pinch point along the towpath and stopped to let a rider go though from the other side - he had a cast and a sling on one arm! And was cycling pretty quickly considering. Pretty sure I wouldn't have the balls to do a one arm cycle.


----------



## fossyant (21 Jul 2015)

Steady commute as have been in bed since Friday with severe pain. Got passed by Mr Planet X and decided not to chase as I was knackered. Just getting used to my pain meds.

Despite the bimble speed I was just 3 minutes slower than my fastest time.


----------



## martinclive (21 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> resident vagrants.



Can you be a resident vagrant? (discuss and show your workings)


----------



## MisterStan (21 Jul 2015)

martinclive said:


> Can you be a resident vagrant? (discuss and show your workings)


Foxtrot Oscar smart arse!


----------



## Ciar (21 Jul 2015)

ride home yesterday was lovely, i reckon the third time this year i have not had a headwind.

coming into work headwind yay nothing too bad so just pootled as usual, hopefully this evening's return journey is more like last nights


----------



## Effyb4 (21 Jul 2015)

I have been commuting on odd days here and there this year, but from this week I'm giving up my car.

I will start by commuting by bike two days and getting the bus 2 days, as I only work 4 days a week. I will increase this as I get fitter.
First commute of this week done and I improved my time on the hill out of work, which I have a QOM on.  Not sure it counts though as I'm the only woman to have ridden it.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (21 Jul 2015)

Sweet jesus, mary and joseph. Massive wind dopage on the way into work. Busted a whole raft of PRs.


----------



## Simontm (21 Jul 2015)

Again lovely ride, except for the headwind  knee's a bit achy so was taking it a bit easy when for no apparent reason I bombed it down Malden road equalling my PB...actually someone sneezed up behind me at the lights so I decided to shake him Off 
Lesson learned. When two young scrotes are arguing about how to fix a bike don't bother asking them if they need a hand. "Only if I can have that" the charming fellow answered before ignoring me again. Hope he does break the chain like his mate was warning him.

Numpty count:0


----------



## HarryTheDog (21 Jul 2015)

Ride home has a pleasant crosswind then once I started to head North East a welcome tailwind. 18 miles in, after climbing a 150 ft elevation hill ( large by Essex standards) I started to feel decidedly knackered and was dripping sweat onto my shorts like I was sat on a turbo in a airless room. By 19 miles I really started to crawl and picked the shortest route home via the quietest lanes, I dont know why I was sweating so much it was pouring off me. Two cold beers and a shower later I felt better. Tomorrow is cycle rest day ( think I need it) and I take all my gear into work.


----------



## Karlt (22 Jul 2015)

My commute home starts with a 500' hill over 3 miles. Yesterday it was into a gusty headwind. Urgh.


----------



## robjh (22 Jul 2015)

At approximately 0700 hours this morning I was proceeding in a northerly direction and noticed a strong wind from behind....
I was on one of my regular commuting variations and could feel the wind giving me a good lift, so when my route crossed the A423 at Marton I decided to make the most of it, and go for speed rather than scenery, so I bombed up the A-road all the way to Coventry. At one point my average speed was showing 19.9 mph, and it was still at 19.2 when I got to work despite traffic lights etc on the last 2 miles. Good fun - and now I'm wondering what to do with the extra time it's given me at work.


----------



## Simontm (22 Jul 2015)

Slightly busy this morning for some reason but weather was good, not too windy. 
Numpty count: 2 The meme this week seems to be overtaking at exactly the wrong point to join the red light queue a couple of yards ahead. First was by Beddington Park, where a 4x4 decided to overtake me just at the point where the road narrows so had to slam my brakes on - it was either that or try and bunny hop onto the kerb. Second was again the Waddon Hump. Again had to put the anchors on, especially as there was a car coming the other way - seriously, overtaking on a humpback? 
Also on my route there are a couple of dog owners. The dogs seem to be curmudgeon and old but generally well behaved. Not today! The westie shot out at me and I just narrowly avoided upsetting his deeply apologetic owner by not flattening the wee mutt.


----------



## rdfcyclist (22 Jul 2015)

Easier morning than yesterday's breakfast-dodging incident, not too windy and quiet roads all the way. I did race a road roller for a mile or two as it had an L plate on and I though 'I can take this'. Took me a while but there is a cycle path against the roads he was travelling on I stayed on them and didn't get stuck in traffic.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jul 2015)

Glorious commute this morning. simply glorious. Nice sunny & warm weather with a slight tailwind. Light traffic too. Even the traffic behaved. There was another cyclist today. All the gear but simply had no road sense what so ever. It was quite painful to watch his progress through the traffic.

Anyway, seeing as it was such a lovely day I thought I'd take it easy on the way in. And the thing is, the difference in average over the whole commute was negligible to when I cane it in.


----------



## Arjimlad (22 Jul 2015)

Well, the chickens of the road closure in Winterbourne are finally coming home to roost along my normally quiet rural commute.

The number of idiots who cannot overtake a bike safely was 3 this morning .. a young lass in a Ford Ka who overtook on a nasty blind bend, the impatient moron behind her who got all sweary as he too overtook on a bend, and the Dad with 2 kids in the back and a baby in the front seat (facing backwards) who was too preoccupied with looking at the baby that he again, overtook me on a very blind bend whilst gawping at the adorable infant. I sincerely hope his passenger airbag was disabled because he WILL have a collision soon unless he pays proper attention to the road.

I think I will alter my route for the rest of the duration of the road closure.


----------



## L Q (22 Jul 2015)

Well last nights ride was the hardest since I have been commuting to and from work, 22 miles of pain, the wind across the fens was so unforgiving, crosswind then headwind, my legs felt dead into the headwind, Got home in 1hr 25mins for the 22 miles.

This morning felt a lot cooler starting off and hardly any wind, was in a very nice rhythm and gave a mountain biker a tow for about 4 miles so that was a nice treat for him, hoping the wind doesn't pick up later on.


----------



## Ciar (22 Jul 2015)

It was just like yesterday, wind coming in hopefully no wind going home again  all in all though lovely weather and hopefully very soon new bike to grace the roads with.


----------



## LoftusRoadie (22 Jul 2015)

Finally, finally! After 3 1/2 months of commuting last night I cracked the 1 hour 20 mins barrier - a very impressive (for me) 1 hour 18 mins 02 seconds. Very happy with that.
All hail the tail(wind)!


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jul 2015)

LoftusRoadie said:


> Finally, finally! After 3 1/2 months of commuting last night I cracked the 1 hour 20 mins barrier - a very impressive (for me) 1 hour 18 mins 02 seconds. Very happy with that.
> All hail the tail(wind)!




Nice. Distance?


----------



## LoftusRoadie (22 Jul 2015)

2 miles Just over 19 miles (mostly towpath + 20 mins London roads).


----------



## subaqua (22 Jul 2015)

LoftusRoadie said:


> 2 miles Just over 19 miles (mostly towpath + 20 mins London roads).




well done , however not good blatting along towpaths- they are shared and we are there because the canal and river trust graciously allow us to be as we ride sensibly and not like the wind.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (22 Jul 2015)

Big thanks to @MisterStan for towing me the last few mile which helped me avoid a drenching!

'As ever windy....Just don't get how its always windy.


----------



## J1888 (22 Jul 2015)

Bit windy - some guy sailed through a red and clipped another guy's front wheel, knocking it out of position - he said sorry but still...


----------



## Simontm (22 Jul 2015)

Damn headwind again (I've really got to sort that @ianrauk vodoo doll ) but a pleasant enough ride. 
Fascinating to watch a car pull out on Westmead without looking either left or right. The car coming down had to brake sharpish but it was near the top of the slope so I had no speed for it to really affect me 
At one of the recs, I passed a teenager on a mtb who, judging from the shift of gears behind me, decided he was going to overtake me. A few kickdowns educated the keen fella 
Numpty count:0


----------



## MisterStan (22 Jul 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Big thanks to @MisterStan for towing me the last few mile which helped me avoid a drenching!
> 
> 'As ever windy....Just don't get how its always windy.


Welcome mate


----------



## MisterStan (22 Jul 2015)

Another one of those 'in your face but not particularly strong but still a grind' runs home. To be fair to @kevin_cambs_uk he did take several turns at the front. 

Loads of cyclists out still. Must be the weather. Which leads me to ask the guy wearing the Altura hi-vis waterproof and a buff! 'A buff? WTF?'


----------



## BEHMOTH66 (23 Jul 2015)

My ride is only 5 miles and at 6:15 am is usually uneventful. I think the Numpties were out in force this morning. Cycling down a road in the bus lane and over take 6 cars the last car I overtook then decided how close could he get to me with his wing mirror, when I looked around his head was down looking into his phone, he certainly looked up as his wing mirror received a clout. Then he said he didn't see me "yeah cos you were looking at your phone you numpty" he just shrugged his shoulders and wouldn't look at me. SO as the lights went on green I set off and he over took me next section has dual lanes inside lane has really bad conditions loose manhole covers huge holes on the surface so I assume the primary and in the outside lane 100 yards on is a right turn. the numpty behind him realises there is someone turning right and tries to nip in forcing me over by about 4 foot or risk getting flattened. Only good thing was it got the blood pumping


----------



## HarryTheDog (23 Jul 2015)

After feeling dog tired after Tuedays ride and still feeling a bit knackered on my rest day yesterday I took it very easy this morning. Nobody to play with so I was left in peace to pootle. When I got near work at the top of the Canary wharf ramp ( which I was making a bit of a effort on) a young guy on a fixed stormed past me and turned and looked into my eyes and gave me the Lance Armstrong versus Jan Ulrich “look”. I thought were not on the LÁpe d’Huez mate, were not racing and you’re half my age so don’t look so dammed serious. Oh well I made somebody’s day at least, he can tell his mates he beat a club rider on a carbon bike up a hill this morning.


----------



## Simontm (23 Jul 2015)

I've heard of Friday legs but is there such a thing as Thursday legs? Yet another Thursday where my legs decided they were going to go for it and my average speed went up by 2mph, weird. 
Nothing on the road, nice enough ride in but once again the Waddon hump. 
Seriously, the entirety of school year, I probably had one overtake on the humpback bridge - three in three days! Today I even went into the middle of the lane but no, MGIF went to the otherside of the road to overtake just to come to a stop at the red light at the bottom. So I passed him and sat in the AZ marvelling at the sheer pointlessness and potential danger such a manoeuvre was.  Numpty count:1
BTW, my brave wee westie was lashed up and pinned between owner's legs when I went past this morning


----------



## L Q (23 Jul 2015)

Legs felt dead last night on the ride home but thankfully I missed the rain and it was glorious sunshine all the way home.

This morning I woke up with a cracker of a headache at 4.30 and wasn't feeling the love for it at all when I set off just after 7 but a nice tailwind for 12 miles was enough to push me along, I know I will pay the price on the way home but at least I can take my time tonight, should break the 200 mile week tomorrow and I am well pleased with that.


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Jul 2015)

An enormous lady in a small Vauxhall thought I should become better acquainted with the side of her car as a punishment for filtering past her, so I dropped back rather than get squashed. She was very slow to pull away when the lights went green and seemed to be less than confident. Most drivers will keep over in their lane to let cyclists through but not this one.

Younger lady in a Zafira pulled out to overtake me then just sat there behind me on a blind summit. She got back in behind me, but then lacked the confidence to overtake me on the straight piece of road ahead, so I waved her past. One of the cars behind her then thought a punishment pass on me was in order.


----------



## donnydave (23 Jul 2015)

3 days in a row driving to work but today got back on the bike. I missed the verbal abuse, didn't take long for things to get back to normal - today I got the classic, often-quoted stereotype of hearing someone shout "GET THE F**K OFF THE ROAD YOU F*****G GAY" and its 3 fat shirtless sweaty men squashed together in a transit . I had my rebuttal ready (good morning cupcake, and blow a kiss) but the lights changed and the queue moved off before I could catch them


----------



## Ciar (23 Jul 2015)

headwind into work and tired legs, looking forward to the return journey as it's rest day tomorrow


----------



## martint235 (23 Jul 2015)

Well that was interesting. I've never broken a saddle before. And certainly don't want to do it again while putting power into climbing Shooters Hill. There was a ping noise and the front of the saddle collapsed!


----------



## RJG (23 Jul 2015)

donnydave said:


> 3 days in a row driving to work but today got back on the bike. I missed the verbal abuse, didn't take long for things to get back to normal - today I got the classic, often-quoted stereotype of hearing someone shout "GET THE F**K OFF THE ROAD YOU F*****G GAY" and its 3 fat shirtless sweaty men squashed together in a transit . I had my rebuttal ready (good morning cupcake, and blow a kiss) but the lights changed and the queue moved off before I could catch them



I think 3 shirtless men squashed together probably ticks more gay stereotype boxes than a brave cyclist navigating nasty roads.


----------



## RJG (23 Jul 2015)

The usual T-junction chaos today on Moss Lane East. I signalled to go right and waited at the junction. A black Corsa pulled along side me to the left, and the female driver (who had a face like an angry baked bean) was gesticulating something towards me before she swung around me onto the main road in a very dangerous fashion. I laughed and shouted 'wait for me!!' in a comedy voice (I think one has to see the funny side) but she drove off and I missed her at the lights. Pity as I was going to thank her for her text book driving.


----------



## HarryTheDog (23 Jul 2015)

Well schools are breaking up and the teenagers of Dagenham are getting listless.
I got to the spot where I was kicked off my bike in january and broke my wrist and hand . I saw a group of 5 teenagers straggling across the pavement and cycleway, Cycling in front of them was one of thier mates arsing about on a BMX. Another group of 3 was coming the other way. I sensed trouble may be on its way.
I slowed and asked the guys on the cycleway politely to move . Suprisingly they did. The bmxer however decided he would amuse his mates by trying to barge me off my bike. He was really suprised when it was him who nearly hit the deck not me.It was really slow speed and we both stopped. His previous laughing style soon turned nasty and one of his mates threatened to fill me in and there was growling from the others. I decided not to hang around and accelerated away.
Of the 3 guys up the road 2 moved out of the way, the largest at the behest of the other group decided he was going to stop me. I slowed and said "do you really want to try?". My tone was enough for him to relent.
Finished the day off with a really close pass by South Weald Park from some old posh bloke in a Lexus cabriolet who slowly past me with a inch to spare when there was a whole free lane to pass me in , he really objected to me shouting in his wifes ear "give me some room" . He gave me several hand signals and verbal insults. Pity I did not have my water bottle in my hand I could have given him and his missus a free shower.
Shite ride really.


----------



## MisterStan (23 Jul 2015)

HarryTheDog said:


> Well schools are breaking up and the teenagers of Dagenham are getting listless.
> I got to the spot where I was kicked off my bike in january and broke my wrist and hand . I saw a group of 5 teenagers straggling across the pavement and cycleway, Cycling in front of them was one of thier mates arsing about on a BMX. Another group of 3 was coming the other way. I sensed trouble may be on its way.
> I slowed and asked the guys on the cycleway politely to move . Suprisingly they did. The bmxer however decided he would amuse his mates by trying to barge me off my bike. He was really suprised when it was him who nearly hit the deck not me.It was really slow speed and we both stopped. His previous laughing style soon turned nasty and one of his mates threatened to fill me in and there was growling from the others. I decided not to hang around and accelerated away.
> Of the 3 guys up the road 2 moved out of the way, the largest at the behest of the other group decided he was going to stop me. I slowed and said "do you really want to try?". My tone was enough for him to relent.
> ...


----------



## Spike on a bike (23 Jul 2015)

HarryTheDog said:


> Well schools are breaking up and the teenagers of Dagenham are getting listless.
> I got to the spot where I was kicked off my bike in january and broke my wrist and hand . I saw a group of 5 teenagers straggling across the pavement and cycleway, Cycling in front of them was one of thier mates arsing about on a BMX. Another group of 3 was coming the other way. I sensed trouble may be on its way.
> I slowed and asked the guys on the cycleway politely to move . Suprisingly they did. The bmxer however decided he would amuse his mates by trying to barge me off my bike. He was really suprised when it was him who nearly hit the deck not me.It was really slow speed and we both stopped. His previous laughing style soon turned nasty and one of his mates threatened to fill me in and there was growling from the others. I decided not to hang around and accelerated away.
> Of the 3 guys up the road 2 moved out of the way, the largest at the behest of the other group decided he was going to stop me. I slowed and said "do you really want to try?". My tone was enough for him to relent.
> ...



I quite fancied living and cycling in the city but after reading various post on here I'm quite happy to remain rural 

On my first commute Tuesday I held a lady up on a rather sandy stretch of signal track road until I found a safe ish place for her to pass

She pulled up level wound down her window and said !!

"Thank you young man"

Speechless I was as she looked a good 30 years younger than me


----------



## HarryTheDog (24 Jul 2015)

Thanks @MisterStan for the support, I have been doing this 9 years, the first years seemed to be fairly incident free, the last year or so has been a pain, literally!. 
@Spike on a bike actually cycling in the built up areas is safer for me with respect to cars than the rural part of my commute.( close passes and actually knocked off by a van 3 or 4 years ago) This is my 3rd incident with youngsters however on cyclepaths. 
Back to this mornings commute which I was praying for to be incident free, 
3 of us cyclists at the lights in Canning Town, I am the last one. Guy in front of me is very slow to clip in and I am past the guy in a pedal stroke. A car overtakes and starts to turn left on the lead rider without indicating. I could see it happening and gave the car a good shouting at with expletives and the car stopped nearly on top of the cyclist, luckily the cyclist was switched on and was braking . The cyclist I just overtook thought I was shouting at him for being slow off the lights and gobbed it off at me. I turned and told him I was shouting at the car. He went a bit sheepish at that.


----------



## martinclive (24 Jul 2015)

@HarryTheDog and @donnydave sorry to hear of your hassles - we seem to have been quite lucky on this front with little 'abuse' (though I do worry as summer rolls on and boredom sets in for some) 

We are fortunately often in a group of 2 or 3 and I do think that really helps - would be such a shame if things like this stopped any of us cycling

Take care


----------



## martinclive (24 Jul 2015)

martint235 said:


> Well that was interesting. I've never broken a saddle before. And certainly don't want to do it again while putting power into climbing Shooters Hill. There was a ping noise and the front of the saddle collapsed!


Ouch - clearly time for a nice expensive new one to ensure it does not happen again!


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Jul 2015)

@RJG I am trying to imagine what an angry baked bean looks like but it is a very funny description

@HarryTheDog I hope you were able to report the menacing oiks to the Police as in Bristol they would get someone down there to keep the peace. Not a nice experience for you, I hope it is not repeated.


----------



## HarryTheDog (24 Jul 2015)

@Arjimlad when I got attacked in January at the same place I had quite a long talk with the police.I was un-aware It has a well known trouble making element there in a rough housing estate there is always stuff going on, there was a murder in the car par nearby a while ago. However I have never ever seen a policeman there who was not in a car. Yesterday's event will be a complete non-event to them so I will leave it, there is a football academy right by and loads of teenagers about so how do they determine the good from the bad. I have changed my route as of this morning as I have had a bellyful of the place.


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Jul 2015)

HarryTheDog said:


> @Arjimlad when I got attacked in January at the same place I had quite a long talk with the police.I was un-aware It has a well known trouble making element there in a rough housing estate there is always stuff going on, there was a murder in the car par nearby a while ago. However I have never ever seen a policeman there who was not in a car. Yesterday's event will be a complete non-event to them so I will leave it, there is a football academy right by and loads of teenagers about so how do they determine the good from the bad. I have changed my route as of this morning as I have had a bellyful of the place.



Good call changing the route. It is a public shame that the writ of law does not extend to some parts of the UK like this.


----------



## Ciar (24 Jul 2015)

martint235 said:


> Well that was interesting. I've never broken a saddle before. And certainly don't want to do it again while putting power into climbing Shooters Hill. There was a ping noise and the front of the saddle collapsed!


Ahh i broke the left rail on my seat a couple of months back, first saddle break for me ever was an odd feeling, had to ride from bow flyover to work so another couple of miles with a wobbly seat ;-)


----------



## donnydave (24 Jul 2015)

everyone ready to get wet on the way home?!


----------



## Spike on a bike (24 Jul 2015)

Got me new lights on charge 

Now it's peeing down so not sure about computing in now 

Bloody weather


----------



## fossyant (24 Jul 2015)

donnydave said:


> everyone ready to get wet on the way home?!



Not raining up here


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (24 Jul 2015)

Looks lovely out there, my kind of weather!


----------



## RJG (24 Jul 2015)

Arjimlad said:


> @RJG I am trying to imagine what an angry baked bean looks like but it is a very funny description
> 
> @HarryTheDog I hope you were able to report the menacing oiks to the Police as in Bristol they would get someone down there to keep the peace. Not a nice experience for you, I hope it is not repeated.



Think 'perma-tan' on acid


----------



## RJG (24 Jul 2015)

I always try to engage with other cyclists at junctions.lights etc but invariably get puzzled looks thrown back at me. I wish I could be a vanilla cyclist. Sighs.


----------



## MisterStan (24 Jul 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Looks lovely out there, my kind of weather!


At least it isn't windy!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (24 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> At least it isn't windy!


Lol!!!


----------



## L Q (24 Jul 2015)

After having two punctures on the way too work this morning imagine my surprise when I saw the weather forecast for the journey home and all my wet weather gear is at home, doh!

Oh well if your going to have a bad day on the bike best do it properly


----------



## fossyant (24 Jul 2015)

Spoke too soon


----------



## Ciar (24 Jul 2015)

happy to say for once it's a rest day for me, so no rain yay!


----------



## donnydave (25 Jul 2015)

The rain was heavy on the way home but I decided to embrace it rather than fight it. A good pair of overshoes to prevent soggy feet makes all the difference, then just cyclng shorts and jersey and accept the fact that you're going to be wet.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (25 Jul 2015)

Drenched. Need to get all the water out of the frame today. Next week looks just as crap!


----------



## HarryTheDog (25 Jul 2015)

Cycle home yesterday was very very wet. Felt really sorry for a cyclist who got hit by a 6ft wave thrown up by a car transporter hittinng a massive puddle, he was lucky to stay upright. Came across a guy with a puncture, offered help. He was so pissed off he was not bothering to fix it in the downpour and had called his wife to pick him up. Good job I had switched to my cx with mudguards for the day.


----------



## MisterStan (25 Jul 2015)

Very wet coming home yesterday. Got some funny looks, probably as I was in shorts and ss top, but it wasn't cold and when you're wet, you're wet. Somehow when I stripped off I noticed I still had a dry bum and the chamois was dry too. Thank goodness for mudguards!


----------



## L Q (25 Jul 2015)

Very wet journey home last night, 90 mins cycling in pouring rain isn't fun when you have no wet gear as you left it at home in the morning  

Good news I have for the first time this year commuted over 200 miles in a week, well chuffed at that.


----------



## Simontm (27 Jul 2015)

Wet under bike, but fine cycle in except I've buggered up my ankle. Fine when riding but hills and pushing off is slightly painful. Still off from Wednesday so a bit of rest until Sunday. 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## Ciar (27 Jul 2015)

Windy again but i can happily say i dodged the rain ;-)


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (27 Jul 2015)

Had a week of annual leave last week meaning zero mileage so it was nice to be back on it today. I wish i'd of took my bike with me last week, was staying down near Caterham so wouldn't of minded a few miles around unfamiliar territory. I was planning on TTing this Thursday, but my week long diet of 6 bacon & egg sandwiches for brekkie, daily bbq's consisting of 5 pork steak & Cathedral City rolls all followed by 5 donuts a day hasn't left me feeling ready for it. 
This mornings ride, roads were wet through and a bit slippy in places too. Had an autumnal feel about it even though it was mild enough for ss jersey. There has been a gritted resurface of one of the roads I use, almost 5 miles of getting pinged when cars go smashing past. The surface that has been covered was a nice stretch, not really sure why the need for the over coating.


----------



## Origamist (27 Jul 2015)

Dry for the first 13 miles, then the rain came and got soaked. Temps hovering around 11C so really poor for the end of July. 

Passed a nice chap I had not seen before doing about half my speed coming out of Middlewich. When I said "morning" he said he would catch me up at the top of the next gentle gradient. I didn't bother to check behind when we got onto the flat as i knew he was joking...


----------



## Simontm (27 Jul 2015)

Oi, it's not Autumn yet! Windy windy windy on the way home.
That's it really. Quiet roads, dull overhead. Numpty count:0


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jul 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Had a week of annual leave last week meaning zero mileage so it was nice to be back on it today. I wish i'd of took my bike with me last week, was staying down near Caterham so wouldn't of minded a few miles around unfamiliar territory. I was planning on TTing this Thursday, but my week long diet of 6 bacon & egg sandwiches for brekkie, daily bbq's consisting of 5 pork steak & Cathedral City rolls all followed by 5 donuts a day hasn't left me feeling ready for it.
> This mornings ride, roads were wet through and a bit slippy in places too. Had an autumnal feel about it even though it was mild enough for ss jersey. There has been a gritted resurface of one of the roads I use, almost 5 miles of getting pinged when cars go smashing past. The surface that has been covered was a nice stretch, not really sure why the need for the over coating.



Also back on the commute after a week off. Celebrated it by doing an 100 mile day 

Also had wet roads this morning

Also had gritted roads, though luckily for me the loose stuff was about gone, I also thought the stretches done were okay as well and didn't need doing, plenty of other roads nearby need doing though.

Also SS top and shorts for all trips today.

Unlike you I wasn't/aren't planning any TTing.


----------



## mustang1 (27 Jul 2015)

Been itching to get in the bike all weekend but my weekends are such that I don't get to go. So I really look forward to Monday's commute. 

Got the bike ready, got me ready. Had some time so started watching a movie. Then I remembered I was supposed to do something at work and by that time I figured its quicker to go on the train.

So why am I even posting this? 

Anyway, felt OK going on the train as I managed to get some extra sleep.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Jul 2015)

Yet another one back to work after a week off. Nice to know the drying cabinet still works (just).


----------



## Simontm (28 Jul 2015)

Quiet roads, not too much wind, sunny, consistent speed and under 50 minutes commute in. 

Can't complain 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (28 Jul 2015)

Another grim July morning, really fine rain to soak me through for 10 minutes then a brisk breeze to cool me off afterwards! A nice steady mornings ride though, only interrupted by a van driver who clearly thinks that indicating right to exit a roundabout is common practice.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Jul 2015)

Committed the ultimate sin this morning. Alarm goes off and I turn it off and go back to sleep.

When I did get up it was like the onset of winter, cool, very grey sky, very windy. At least I avoided the rain


----------



## Origamist (28 Jul 2015)

Dismal conditions - one heavy shower followed the next. July is the new October. Temp a poxy 10C, with a wind chill. Made reasonable progress, but was thinking a train/latte would have been the better option. Thankfully, such stupid thoughts are quickly banished...

Last night it was similarly wet and because I'm a lazy so and so, I shifted both mechs simultaneously to get ready for a climb. Cue horrible creaking and chain rub on the front mech. It would then not shift into the big ring. As it was pouring down, I could not be bothered to sort it out at the side of the road with only 10 miles to go, so just rode in the 39t ring home. Sorted it when I got back...

Tonight is not looking good either!


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jul 2015)

Origamist said:


> Dismal conditions - one heavy shower followed the next. July is the new October. Temp a poxy 10C, with a wind chill. Made reasonable progress, but was thinking a train/latte would have been the better option. Thankfully, such stupid thoughts are quickly banished...
> 
> Last night it was similarly wet and because I'm a lazy so and so, I shifted both mechs simultaneously to get ready for a climb. Cue horrible creaking and chain rub on the front mech. It would then not shift into the big ring. As it was pouring down, I could not be bothered to sort it out at the side of the road with only 10 miles to go, so just rode in the 39t ring home. Sorted it when I got back...
> 
> Tonight is not looking good either!




Move back down Sarf bud.... lovely day today...


----------



## Ciar (28 Jul 2015)

Wind... no surprise there then, honestly becoming just a tad tedious


----------



## Spike on a bike (28 Jul 2015)

Todays commute in was pretty un eventful 

5 am set off 
Number of cars seen 0
Numpty count 0

Return journey much the same but with more traffic
Missed the showers both ways but only just

BT engineer talking on his phone walked straight out in front of me and got called a numpty so that makes numpty count 1
He was lucky I wasn't in a car because he never attempted to look


----------



## subaqua (28 Jul 2015)

headwinds.that is all i will say


----------



## AndyRM (28 Jul 2015)

I'm off the bike this week so took public transport in.

On the Metro I like to play a game when I run full pelt through Monument Station in the corridors that connect my trains.

I have no idea if I'll make the connection, I do it purely to see if anyone will assume I'm in the know and follow my lead.

Today I broke my record and got 7 followers.

When we arrived, the platform was deserted and I could feel their eyes burning hatred at me.

I am not sorry.


----------



## MisterStan (28 Jul 2015)

Pissing it down and a healthy headwind as I left. It stopped raining after 15 miles. I got a puncture a mile later. @kevin_cambs_uk came past as I was repairing it, which was nice.


----------



## HarryTheDog (28 Jul 2015)

Bit of a tailwind on the way home, early on I caught up with a athletic looking tall chap on a white aero looking Cervelo with a Crossroad cycling top on who had a good bash at losing the little stocky fellow, we tore it up for a mile but he then turned off. I have never heard such a noisy bottom bracket on such a new looking bike before. I was fully expecting something to fall off his bike at any moment so I kept quite a few feet away from it.


----------



## Keith Oates (29 Jul 2015)

The weather has turned hot here this week with temps at 32 Deg C. when leaving home at 0630 hrs and highs in excess of 36Deg. C in the evenings. Arriving at work in the mornings and at home in the evenings has had me looking like 'a drowned rat' but I still enjoy the rides.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (29 Jul 2015)

Felt a definite nip in the air this morning out the back of the house so thought arm warmers may be in order. After 2 miles I was cursing myself for falling into the trap, they were very much not needed! 
Legs starting to get back to a bit of form after a 9 day break, a 21mph+ average and comfortable with it too.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (29 Jul 2015)

Long sleeves and long legs this morning. Brrrr....


----------



## MisterStan (29 Jul 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Felt a definite nip in the air this morning out the back of the house so thought arm warmers may be in order.


Same here; in fact I could see my breath condensing! I took them off after a couple of miles as i'd warmed up. Nice and sunny today - wind not too much of a bother. Looks like it's going to turn for a full on headwind home again, but the legs are feeling good this week.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jul 2015)

Nice and sunny morning in the Sarf East today. No need for any of those arm warmer or leg warmer thingies, oh no. A lovely mornings commute. Light traffic and the green lights were go. Marvellous. 

I saw Mr Linklaters lawyer cyclist again today, the RLJ'ing pavement riding lawyer. I didn't see him do any naughtiness as I overtook him and was away before he could even try and catch my wheel.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Jul 2015)

Legs feel like lead this week, finding it really hard work, but at least the wind has died down. Was cold enough for a jacket this morning and I nearly stopped to put the full fingered gloves on.


----------



## L Q (29 Jul 2015)

Lovely ride in this morning, legs felt really good as well, so glad I took up cycling again after a 20 year lay off,

now I am looking for a bike to see me through the winter period so I have really got the bug again


----------



## JMT (29 Jul 2015)

Nice ride to work this morning, dry and cool with very very light headwind. Just one numpty of note, a white van man waiting to turn right from a junction on my right must of misjudged my speed as he pulled out in front of me and ended up in the cycle lane part of the road missing me by about 6 inches. But never mind he missed me so no damage done, I just gave him a big smile and a wave as in his rear view mirror.

Will try a slightly different route home tonight to spice things up a bit :-)


----------



## fossyant (29 Jul 2015)

Missed the rain. WHOOP

By the look of the clothes and trainers in the drying cabinet the guy in earlier than me didn't 

Been in bed last two days. My pain meds are knocking me out


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (29 Jul 2015)

I cannot get another drenching
I am fed up of getting the water out the frame lately

Just bloody ridiculous, crap weather !

I tried to be positive but its not bloody fair anymore !


----------



## Arjimlad (29 Jul 2015)

When I have wet days I think of this

http://www.theguardian.com/sport/gallery/2015/jul/27/tour-de-france-21-stages-in-21-pictures#img-5

and try to soldier on !


----------



## Ciar (29 Jul 2015)

The usual honestly i wish i could post something different, only thing i can add is why do people insist on squeezing down the side of the roadworks and a bus on the mile end road? is everyone really in that much of a rush :/


----------



## cyberknight (29 Jul 2015)

Man flu 
All dosed up facing an 11 hour night shift in a factory 
Digression before valour for me tonight im afraid as i have been doing 55-60 hour weeks for the last month so im just worn out TBH . last sunday was my day off and i couldnt even face the bike so its a car night and maybe the rest of the week .


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jul 2015)

Cracking ride home. Warm temperatures and a bit of a tailwind. With 2 miles to go a massive cloudburst hit. Such heavy rain. Jolly good fun. I was laughing like a maniac at the madness of it. 
Really enjoying the commute at the moment.


----------



## MisterStan (29 Jul 2015)

Tough going tonight, wind right in my face for the whole route home, not that strong but just seemed to wear me down a bit at times. Got home in an hour so still averaged 18mph, was sweating like a pig at the butchers!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (29 Jul 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Such heavy rain. Jolly good fun. I was laughing like a maniac at the madness of it.
> Really enjoying the commute at the moment.


I have been known to do exactly this. Folk passing clearly think you're nuts as they look at you, you're alone, laughing your walnuts off at getting smashed on by gallons and gallons of water! It is certainly great fun, especially when it's a warm day.


----------



## subaqua (30 Jul 2015)

feckin asshat riders who think its appropriate to blatt along the regents canal towpath. there are big painted words on the floor that say DROP YOUR PACE. they are there for a good reason I guess, not just to use up paint.

was a nice ride in today apart from the numpties mentioned above, oh and joggers with earphones who get the hump when you use the bell to warn them you are behind them , and get the hump when you don't use a bell and follow them at a safe distance and match their speed because you will be leaving the path in about 50 yards and you don't want to be a MGIF cockwomble.

I am riding with consideration to other users so don't get lairy . shhheeeesh the world is getting angrier.


oooh saw loads of geese giving it large to some crows in Victoria Park at 05.00 too.


----------



## HarryTheDog (30 Jul 2015)

Marvelous fun this morning. Felt a bit crap so had it in my head no SCR but as soon as I got on the Dagenham main drag there was a guy in pale blue kit ( shorts as well) far ahead. No be sensible I thought. But hey I was catching him anyway. When I got near him a mile later it was a case of slow down by a mph or overtake. I overtook. Oh well I might as well as have waved a red rag at a bull. Next minute he was past me.
My crap feeling was gone, game on! He turned off and I suspected he was taking a different route . Sure enough a mile or so later I looked back and he was stuck at some lights I just got through. No need to worry about him for a mile or so, but no bam he was past me but looking rough, I guess he had dug a bit too deep to catch me that quick. Next junction he stayed on the cyclepath I jumped on the road and got a draft from a nice bus for 200 yds he was left far behind.
He didn’t turn up again for 2 miles. Then I thought it was time to talk , He was very friendly and we agreed to help each other, we chain ganged for the next mile or so but that got competitive 24mph into a headwind is not sensible for someone of my capabilities. Then hit lights etc and did some more chatting. He had just come back from a week cycling in the lakes that’s why he was not up to full speed apparently. ( had to be the only reason a old fart like me could hang with him) He had been doing the commute for 4 years, we have never run into each other before but seemed we both knew some of the same more colourful characters on the route . I stamped my authority up the Canning Town hill and did not see him again.
Nice guy might see him again in another 4 years.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Jul 2015)

Did my good deed for the day. Young lad (14 or 15) walking along with a flat tyre, so I stopped to see if he wanted any help. He had nothing with him so offered him a tube and ended up putting a 28-32mm tube in a 23mm tyre, told him to change it as soon as he could.

As I'm fixing it for him had a chat, he'd saved up and bought himself a Triban (white one) and he'd been doing some decent rides on it, felt like a right patronising old git when I asked him if he thought he should carry some kit with him 

Anyway had to cut the ride short to get to work on time, but the cycling gods rewarded me for my good deed, had a decent average speed and legs felt a lot better. That may be more to do with the fact that I pumped up the tyres last night than a deity


----------



## Origamist (30 Jul 2015)

A cool Northerley wind this morning meant a tougher commute than normal, but the sun poked out at Ashley and all was well.

Managed to excite a young boy this morning (not in that way...) through Timperley/Sale. He was in the back of his mum's car and he looked at me as they passed, I passed them again when they got snaggled at traffic at a roundabout and he said "there he is" to his mum. They then passed me again along Brooklands Road and he was staring at me! I decided to up the pace and just kept the car in sight. Once again, they got caught at lights and I just managed to get through the green phase but 100 metres behind. They then got snaggled at Hope Rd junciton and I undertook and he looked at me with his mouth wide open and shouted "there he is again!" this time he was jumping up in his seat! I then turned off and didn't see them again - probably for the best, as the kid might have exploded if I passed them again.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jul 2015)

Origamist said:


> A cool Northerley wind this morning meant a tougher commute than normal, but the sun poked out at Ashley and all was well.
> 
> Managed to excite a young boy this morning (not in that way...) through Timperley/Sale. He was in the back of his mum's car and he looked at me as he passed me, I passed them again when they got snaggled at traffic at a roundabout and he said "there he is" to his mum. They then passed me again along Brooklands Road and he was staring at me! I decided to up the pace and just kept the car in sight. Once again, they got caught at lights and I just managed to get through the green phase but 100 metres behind. They then got snaggled at Hope Rd junciton and I undertook and he looked at me with his mouth wide open and shouted "there he is again!" this time he was jumping up in his seat! I then turned off and didn't see them again - probably for the best, as the kid might have exploded if I passed them again.




Brilliant.
I love seeing stuff like that. See it quite a bit on my commute, even from adults. On last nights commute it was a woman passenger who kept saying hi as I overtook or pulled up next to them at lights.


----------



## fossyant (30 Jul 2015)

Bloody freezing this morning. Stiff headwind.


----------



## MisterStan (30 Jul 2015)

Origamist said:


> Managed to excite a young boy this morning (not in that way...)


ROFL! Post of the year!


ianrauk said:


> On last nights commute it was a woman passenger who kept saying hi


Did you get her number?


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> ROFL! Post of the year!
> 
> Did you get her number?




She wasn't my type


----------



## Arjimlad (30 Jul 2015)

Lovely 13 miler today.. Adjusted the route to avoid traffic. Took in a view of some crops where I go pigeon shooting to check how close to harvest they are. 

Vizard construction van still overtook me on a bend into oncoming traffic though. Knobber!!


----------



## L Q (30 Jul 2015)

Ride home last night was very hard work as I had a head wind for 15 miles and it was a LOT stringer than predicted, enjoyed it tho and did a few extra miles so I ended up doing 60 miles in total for yesterday,

This morning felt a lot cooler and so glad I decided to wear my long sleeve shirt, strangest moment was cycling down the cycle path on tritton rd in Lincoln and passed this guy who was a bit all over the place with his elbows steering, got along side of him and he was only scratching off a lottery scratchcard, did have a chuckle as he was clearly a very busy man


----------



## Spike on a bike (30 Jul 2015)

Un eventful commute in this morning 
5 am headed out was quite cool but still in ss Jersey n shorts 
Bit wet from below and roads flooded in places 

Homeward bound just after 2pm and just outta the yard on the first stretch of road after the industrial estate finishes and a f#####g tit in a cement truck side swipes me 
Luckily he'd sorta seen me and was braking but sill hit my arm on the front of his truck, too shocked to stop but did spend the next mile or so swearing at him out loud.

Uneventful after that thankfully 
No rain either way but a bit of headwind on the return journey 

So numpty count a rather large *1*


----------



## HarryTheDog (31 Jul 2015)

After 12 miles ran into a guy I have cycled with before , he races cyclo cross. He apoligised that he was just finishing off his interval training efforts so was not going to chat I joined him for 5 miles of some roughly 2 minute efforts at full gas, 2 minute rests. I just drafted him but still real hard work. After the intervals we just chatted for the last 6 miles or so. His wife is doing the London ride 100 on the weekend. He was telling me he did not do sportives his missus does loads of them with a womens group from southend. He was however raving about the Dunwich Dynamo he did this month over 200 km overnight or something like that. Does not appeal to me. Amazing thing was I managed to average 19.1 mph even with the chatting when normally I have to work all the way for a speed like that.


----------



## fossyant (31 Jul 2015)

Nice morning bit chilly. 

Dear snot green car driver, don't overtake into the path of an oncoming car and then swerve in cutting up that cyclist you have just tried to pass. When he shouts oi then catches you and rattles his knuckles on your window, don't say SMIDSY. Said bloke dresses in silly lycra might just get hacked off.

If you are going to drive like a tit make sure you aren't driving the only snot green car I see on my commute. Comprende.?


----------



## RJG (31 Jul 2015)

Vanilla couple of weeks commuting...not much to report apart from the usual red light jumpers, cyclists on pavements, non-indicating left turners...the usual. Boring. Sorry.


----------



## Ciar (31 Jul 2015)

Rest day yesterday and today a lovely ride in with, roads are nice and quiet looking forward to the return journey


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (31 Jul 2015)

Cracking morning for it today. The Garmin registering 4.1deg C when I left was certainly fresh. Still glad I opted for the ss jersey as I was comfortable within a few miles. The legs were feeling pretty good too after last night exersions which made for a couple of bouts of SCR. One being an absolute peach, having seen a fully kitted guy around a quarter mile in front. Nice steady progress made when he takes a couple of shoulder checks, he knew the score as I saw his cadence and speed jerk up a couple of notches. Oh yeah here we go, found such a sweet rhythm that I'd buried him before he'd even had chance to think about the effort he was going to need to keep in front. Neeeoooooowwwww...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Jul 2015)

Ciar said:


> Rest day yesterday and today a lovely ride in with, roads are nice and quiet looking forward to the return journey



Excuse my ignorance, but what the hell is a rest day?


----------



## Ciar (31 Jul 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what the hell is a rest day?


that's the day i decide i can't be assed to dodge cars buses and taxis in east london commuting to work, or it could be the day i rest so i can then churn miles in some forest on my mtb on the weekends ;-)


----------



## Arjimlad (31 Jul 2015)

I managed to leap out of bed at 0650 this morning and thankfully the rest of the tribe stayed in bed. This meant that I could scoff brekkie & get out on the road earlier than usual.

I rode the country lanes up to j14 M5 @ Tortworth/Falfield then blitzed down the A38 for a 20 mile ride in. Beautiful sunshine although I was glad of the gilet for the first 12 miles.

Sausage & chips for lunch to reward my endeavours !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Jul 2015)

Ciar said:


> that's the day i decide i can't be assed to dodge cars buses and taxis in east london commuting to work, or it could be the day i rest so i can then churn miles in some forest on my mtb on the weekends ;-)



I was only teasing


----------



## Tomtrumps (31 Jul 2015)

It was flying ant day on the way home tonight. Urgh! On the bright side though, that was my first commute of the week and it was rather nice to stretch the legs after few days off.


----------



## The Rover (1 Aug 2015)

Been working away for a couple of weeks so no commuting ( did some spin classes and took a bike with me so kept up the miles ) but back on it this week. Totally underdressed the first day, even arm warmers and gilet wasn't enough for the sodding wind at 10pm so ended wearing what I'd class as autumn gear the day after. 
Only numpties were the two knobs racing each other down the country lane I use but other than that just the wind to contend with.
I've bought myself a used spin bike so I've done a GCN workout this morning which was nice as the only breeze was from the fan I use!!


----------



## Origamist (3 Aug 2015)

Since speed restrictions were rescinded, tractors are not what they used to be. Saw one approaching from behind and picked up the speed to the high 20s to drop in behind. The bloody thing (with a trailer full of earth to boot) was doing nearly 40mph and I could not get a tow! Luckily I caught it 400 metres later as it was delayed by right turning vehicles. This time I managed to tuck in but was struggling to stay in contact at 38mph.

Fast commute with a tailwind, light traffic and 17C - pretty much ideal...

Oh, had a guy texting at a traffic light in front of me in Hale. He missed a complete green phase because he was texting away, oblivious. Told him to wake up as I passed as he had made me miss the phase too! I actually thought an AirZound would be handy in that situation.


----------



## fossyant (3 Aug 2015)

Warmer than expected. Stiff headwind but a quick commute. Got stuck behind a newly passed driver again. Not good when you notice a smashed wing mirror and scrapes down both sides of the car. Got stuck behind her last week when I was climbing a hill. She drives slowly.


----------



## summerdays (3 Aug 2015)

fossyant said:


> Warmer than expected. Stiff headwind but a quick commute. Got stuck behind a newly passed driver again. Not good when you notice a smashed wing mirror and scrapes down both sides of the car. Got stuck behind her last week when I was climbing a hill. She drives slowly.


You'd rather she drove quicker, I think the closer to walking pace the better by the sounds of it


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Aug 2015)

Cracking ride in this morning, lovely and warm and hardly any wind. Only problem was when I got out of the saddle the front disc brake wasn't sounding healthy. Dinner time I went to the warehouse and on braking at a junction I thought the front wheel looked like it was moving side to side. Even the I'd closed the quick release on Saturday after having the wheel off, I hadn't tightened it up enough! 

5 minutes earlier I had been doing 35mph+ down a 1 in 10 hill  Thank gawd for lawyers lips.


----------



## HarryTheDog (3 Aug 2015)

2 very un-eventful rides in and out today, I hope the trend persists. As I got home my daughter returned from a 100 mile training ride for her Joggle later on on this month. She did the ride with her old cycling coach who is now 68 and finally hung up his racing shoes this year due to injury. It was nice for them to catch up on each others news.


----------



## MrGrumpy (3 Aug 2015)

Had an altercation with a plumbers van today on a quiet single track road. The guy didn't want to wait and slipped past me. Of course I started giving all the sign languag. Anyway van stopped and we had a bit of discussion , got a wee bit heated and then we both agreed to a disagree. Left on good terms but gave me in sight into the thoughts of some drivers ! A lot of education required!


----------



## HarryTheDog (4 Aug 2015)

This morning two lycra clad cyclists went past the house as I getting my bike ready.
I set off in pusuit mainly to see if I knew them.
They were riding two abreast chatting, whilst I was behind them they got honked by 3 cars and close passed by several others but they did not seem bothered and never reacted. They were in no hurry and I caught and overtook them just after Navestock we exchanged pleasantry’s. I did not know them though.
Nobody then till Barking, a young racing snake looking guy who did not have an ounce of fat on him, with fully shaved oiled legs, who was also in no hurry. I warily went past him and was fully expecting him to jump on my wheel or zoom past any moment but he was chilling.


----------



## fossyant (4 Aug 2015)

Decidedly autumnal this morning. Overcast and rather windy.

That said despite the crosswinds, traffic was light and I was on a flyer.

Passed a colleague on his Charge Fixie at rocket speed, said morning. 

Flew up Alexander Road with a tailwind but a steady 23-24 mph on the crap surface is punishing. Arrived in work pouring in sweat. Cracking run today.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Aug 2015)

fossyant said:


> Decidedly autumnal this morning. Overcast and rather windy



In contrast to your (continual) shitey norvern weather, here in the south east it's absolutely gorgeous outside this morning. Sunny blue skies, nice and warm and a nice tailwind. 5 extra chillin' miles added to the commute this morning. Luvvly Jubbly.

Oh yes, weather down sarf east is expected to be much the same until at least after the weekend.


----------



## Origamist (4 Aug 2015)

A bit blowy, but as it was a tailwind from the south, I’m not complaining.

Good driving and another quick commute.

Sorting out the winter single speed with new wider rim wheels and tyres – they cost almost as much as the bike! Now is the time to think of November...


----------



## L Q (4 Aug 2015)

Wow another day with a fair old wind, have we had many days without the wind gusting over 20mph this year? The only positive was there wasn't many bugs around as yesterday I got covered in the things 

Last 12 miles of my ride into the wind wasn't much fun this morning I am only hoping I get the benefit on the way home later


----------



## fossyant (4 Aug 2015)

It's still grey outside and windy.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Aug 2015)

Set off this morning and after 100 yards or so stopped and put a jacket on, the wind was a bit chilly first thing. After the sun had been up a while I then stopped and removed said jacket. Apart from the wind it is quite a nice day in Leicester.


----------



## J1888 (4 Aug 2015)

I was pootling down the cycle lane going towards Farringdon Rd when a woman on a mobility scooter pulled out in front of me from behind a large stationary van (not at a crossing), complete with toddler on her lap.

Luckily, I was going slowly and always go extra slow when passing a stationary vehicle (with no visibility) to my right, so didn't come close to colliding, but ffs, if someone (as they regularly do) was flying down that cycle lane, it coulda been nasty.

Oh, and then at a busy set of lights on Farringdon Rd, lots of cyclists in the box, one knobber decides as we set off at the lights to pull right across me, instead of going in a vaguely straight line. Muppet.


----------



## Ciar (4 Aug 2015)

Back on bike but new bike twas lovely, only downside headwind ;-) short week as well so yesterday took it easy and hit Epping for a short 13 miles of trails and singletrack nothing nicer than riding in a forest perfect weather as well.


----------



## fossyant (4 Aug 2015)

fossyant said:


> It's still grey outside and windy.



Add in some leaky clouds.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Aug 2015)

That wasn't getting fixed at the roadside, 3 miles into the ride, left me with a 5 mile walk home and I got in 40 minutes earlier than I normally do!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (4 Aug 2015)

Bootiful sunrise this morning so thought I'd double the mileage and knock in a 50. On the return trip this afternoon, some dark, very dark clouds were just a couple of miles away but somehow I managed to miss it's contents. Blustery this afternoon too, had some gusts that were knocking the front wheel about a bit, made a couple of fast stretches interesting when down on the drops that's for sure.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (4 Aug 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> View attachment 98914
> 
> 
> That wasn't getting fixed at the roadside, 3 miles into the ride, left me with a 5 mile walk home and I got in 40 minutes earlier than I normally do!


Not good mate! What happened there?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Aug 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Not good mate! What happened there?



It just fell off, no warning whatsoever, no loud crack or anything. One second I'm pedalling along, the next I look down and the crank is missing!


----------



## 13 rider (4 Aug 2015)

Managed to extend the 6.9 miles into 13.2 in took 47.55 managed 11.8 mile back took 53 Mins I'll let you guess which way the wind was blowing. Like @Supersuperleeds says it was a bit chilly this morning in Leicester but stuck with short sleeve and shorts .Out through the quiet villages of Cropston ,Rothley,Swithland ,Woodhouse Eaves to Quorn even had time to do loop around the village .Still feels odd to turn away from work on the way in and don't really like riding to a time deadline so always allow loads of time and I end up at work early.Was going to extend ride home but the wind was awful so just did a loop round Swithland reservoir and back through Bradgate Park.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Aug 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> View attachment 98914
> 
> 
> That wasn't getting fixed at the roadside, 3 miles into the ride, left me with a 5 mile walk home and I got in 40 minutes earlier than I normally do!


Too much power through the pedals


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Aug 2015)

13 rider said:


> Managed to extend the 6.9 miles into 13.2 in took 47.55 managed 11.8 mile took 53 Mins I'll let you guess which way the wind was blowing. Like @Supersuperleeds says it was a bit chilly this morning in Leicester but stuck with short sleeve and shorts .Out through the quiet villages of Cropston ,Rothley,Swithland ,Woodhouse Eaves to Quorn even had time to do loop around the village .Still feels odd to turn away from work on the way in and don't really like riding to a time deadline so also allow loads of time and I end up at work early.Was going to extend ride home but the wind was awful so just did a loop round Swithland reservoir and back through Bradgate Park.



I was out your way at dinner time, bloody hell it was hard work going up Warren Hill


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Aug 2015)

13 rider said:


> Too much power through the pedals



I wish! I'd just got out of Abbey Park so had been taking it nice and steady.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Aug 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I was out your way at dinner time, bloody hell it was hard work going up Warren Hill


Did you take the wrong turn Warren hill!! . @Supersuperleeds and hill in the same sentence


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Aug 2015)

13 rider said:


> Did you take the wrong turn Warren hill!! . @Supersuperleeds and hill in the same sentence



Cheeky begger, I do go up the odd hill . Also did the one up Thurmaston Road near the KFC off Red Hill Way, that is one steep but short bugger.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Aug 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> View attachment 98914
> 
> 
> That wasn't getting fixed at the roadside, 3 miles into the ride, left me with a 5 mile walk home and I got in 40 minutes earlier than I normally do!




I have never seen a BB in that state before... blimey.

Edit: just seen.. the crank sheared... even more blimey.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Aug 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I have never seen a BB in that state before... blimey.
> 
> Edit: just seen.. the crank sheared... even more blimey.



Hopefully the lbs will be able to fix it in the morning, otherwise I'll just have to use the road bike for a while.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Aug 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> View attachment 98914
> 
> 
> That wasn't getting fixed at the roadside, 3 miles into the ride, left me with a 5 mile walk home and I got in 40 minutes earlier than I normally do!


Crikey. That's a mess. Is that the Tricross?


----------



## HarryTheDog (4 Aug 2015)

@Supersuperleeds what crankset was it ? I take it shimano of some description.
My commute home was un-eventful.


----------



## Glow worm (4 Aug 2015)

Lovely incident free ride there and back today if a little blowy. Was overtaken my my 60 odd year old neighbour (Im 46) who was cycling to the shop in the next village as i made my way to Cambridge. Had a brief chat and then she roared off into the horizon. I hope I'll be that energetic at that age!


----------



## Origamist (4 Aug 2015)

Nasty old headwind, all the way home.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Aug 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Crikey. That's a mess. Is that the Tricross?


Yes


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Aug 2015)

HarryTheDog said:


> @Supersuperleeds what crankset was it ? I take it shimano of some description.
> My commute home was un-eventful.


I've no idea. tiagra?


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Aug 2015)

Nearly taken out three times on the way home. First guy pulled out right in front of me in his Corsa, think I may have called him something to do with male genitalia. Next Porsche 4wd started to pull out on me on Pexhill. I was travelling at thirty plus so glad the woman stopped half out of the junction or I wouldn't have stopped. Then at Stanley Green had a BMW that was level with me in the green cycle safety zone at the lights turn left without signalling. Spotted him as a knob and waited until he had made the manoeuvre. Couldn't be arsed to remonstrate with the latter two, just gave them daggers.


----------



## Simontm (5 Aug 2015)

Oof, legs are not fully there after all since Sunday. 

Slowish ride in for me while all the traffic seemed to be in a hurry judging from all the necessary overtakes etc on the road but nothing that affected me. 

Numpty count: 0


----------



## L Q (5 Aug 2015)

Now seriously bored of the wind, last night had 10 miles into it and my legs just didn't feel like working, this morning had a nice comfortable ride till the last 6 miles and then it was a head/crosswind and that slowed my average speed down a huge amount.

After reading all the near misses most have on here I am thankful that most of my 23 mile commute is on cycle paths.


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Aug 2015)

Dropped car off in Wickwar for a service, removed bike from boot & cycled 11.5 miles to work in Bradley Stoke today.

YD63 BUU is a large BMW whose driver does not look at the road ahead, passed me very close indeed despite flashy rear light and hi-vis. I think they must have been texting or something. Lucky not to be wiped out.

So this evening I will cycle back to Wickwar and pick up the car, unless they find anything wrong with it which needs sorting tomorrow.


----------



## JMT (5 Aug 2015)

Not a bad ride in this morning, got in before the rain started :-). A couple of cars still insist on moving into the marked cycle land near a junction when a car is turning right even though there is no where near enough space to get past the car turning right, this often causes me to stop quickly. 

The only real numpties were the ones who saw fit to smash a large number of bottles in the subway, the emergency action I took to stop as it couldn't be avoided nearly caused me to have a clipless moment failing on to the glass which was a bit unnerving. I have placed a call with Poole council so I'll see how long it takes to get cleaned up, as its a busy shared cycle/pedestrian path I would be cleaned pretty soon.


----------



## confusedcyclist (5 Aug 2015)

I've been thinking about topping up my tyres for a couple of weeks now, I'm kicking myself for being lazy... Ended up with a pinch puncture on way this morning. My hands are covered in oil even after 5 mins of scrubbing! Whoops.


----------



## fossyant (5 Aug 2015)

Origamist said:


> Nasty old headwind, all the way home.



 I had it in the morning


----------



## rdfcyclist (5 Aug 2015)

I am consistently averaging 14mph commutes over 6 miles, which is nice. Could be faster if they finished resurfacing one road and filled in the 2 foot potholes they've made.


----------



## MrGrumpy (5 Aug 2015)

Took the fixed in today as it was supposed to rain never happened. But was nice for a change to get a different work out on a bike.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Aug 2015)

What is it about some roads that appear relatively normal but seem prone to poor driving?

A6144 from Partington to Lymm. A horrendous overtake this evening and a few days ago. The one tonight did such a poor overtake that an oncoming vehicle had to stop to avoid a collision.


----------



## rdfcyclist (6 Aug 2015)

Needed to get up early today so I decided to double the length of my commute into work and did 12 miles. The 6 miles of countryside, whilst peaceful, had terrible road conditions compared to the 6 miles of city roads. Great way to get a head start on the day though.


----------



## Simontm (6 Aug 2015)

All quiet on the roads and while my commute started out sunny it soon darkened, although no rains. 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## HarryTheDog (6 Aug 2015)

Due to the tube strike I was expecting a deluge of first time wobbly commuters but out of town only saw one of those, a young lady in civvies on a sit up and beg bike complete with front basket, on a cycleway who I overtook carefully ( didn’t zoom past) and gave her a big gap. She had shoulder checked and seen me coming but still wobbled violently and nearly fell off. I hope she reacts better with the car traffic.
In town past Canning Town there where a few quite evident newbies but no incidents. I Got held up at security by 3 first timers having to get issued security tags for their bikes. Noticed 2 reguars in the garage looking a bit pissed off that thier usual parking slots had been taken by the influx of todays new cyclists and having to move thier locks and chains.
Apart from that looking forward to a tailwind on the way home.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Aug 2015)

So to the cyclist with the GoPro on the front of your bike. You were going to red light jump weren't you? Until I shouted out 'Don't even think about it'. You stopped just in time to not hit the woman crossing the road. Can you upload your footage to You Tube please? Ta. You looked very sheepish when I pulled up beside you.


----------



## Origamist (6 Aug 2015)

The planets aligned this morning: tailwind, light traffic, green phases and I was motivated after my rest day. Managed a 22mph average. I also think seeing Andy Tennant in Wilmslow collecting an Indian take away last night inspired me, as was I tucking into gyoza and a mound of donburi at the time!


----------



## fossyant (6 Aug 2015)

SMIDGAF

Within yards of my house. Offerton Sand and Gravel driver shot round junction at bottom of my road on wrong side. Staring at a twin rear axel ain't funny. Took emergency action and shouted 'wow wow fxxxx hell'

Driver carried on, poked head out looked back 'fark off you knob head'.

Cycled round corner, thought not having this. Turned round. Driver saw me. He stopped and reversed at me. I dived at pavement. As he drew level, swung cab towards pavement.

Let's say a fowl mouthed torrent started and an equally fruity exchange started. As he was doing this he was revving and making the truck jump forward and back. 

A concerned neighbour shouted at him. He then drove off 100 yards to deliver.

I apologised to neighbour about language but she said she was getting concerned about his behaviour.

Anyway Mr Driver, your bosses know and unless they phone by lunch I will be reporting you to the cops and bye bye HGV licence. Your bosses were concerned about reputation as you are a local company. I also mentioned the lot of you were driving too fast on the housing estate


----------



## Origamist (6 Aug 2015)

Sounds like a nut-job, fossy. Glad you're OK. If you get only platitudes from the company, write to North West Traffic Commissioner: https://www.gov.uk/government/people/beverley-bell


----------



## L Q (6 Aug 2015)

fossyant said:


> SMIDGAF
> 
> Within yards of my house. Offerton Sand and Gravel driver shot round junction at bottom of my road on wrong side. Staring at a twin rear axel ain't funny. Took emergency action and shouted 'wow wow fxxxx hell'
> 
> ...


 That's just shocking, I will bet his boss's do zilch about it though as they will get regular calls like this.

Agree with Origamist write to the NW traffic commissioner, I know that they are very interested in skip companies.


----------



## Heigue'r (6 Aug 2015)

Can finally post on this thread....yay!!thanks to the lady cyclist that guided me back to cs3 after I missed a turn to follow it round somewhere around limehouse and ended up in 3 lanes of traffic...very much appreciated!!!
If anyone saw someone nearly have a clipless moment outside one of the gates to hyde park.....it was me...there were plenty of cyclists about and im sure it didn't go un-noticed...my own stupidity,saw my PM at the front of the queue in his little smartcare with his window down,perfect opportunity to scare the be-jesus out of him I though.Filterd safely through the traffic to come alongside his open window,unclipped the left leg and hand out to give him a friendly scare,I was going a bit too fast and off the saddle with all my weight on the right foot,pulled on the front brake to scrub off a bit of my 5mph pace and the rear lifted,no chance to unclip right as all my weight was on it,just managed to grab on through his window and steady myself.Very embarrassing,Very stupid and a bit of a tint to an otherwise throughly enjoyable experience.


----------



## summerdays (6 Aug 2015)

Heigue'r said:


> Can finally post on this thread....yay!!thanks to the lady cyclist that guided me back to cs3 after I missed a turn to follow it round somewhere around limehouse and ended up in 3 lanes of traffic...very much appreciated!!!
> If anyone saw someone nearly have a clipless moment outside one of the gates to hyde park.....it was me...there were plenty of cyclists about and im sure it didn't go un-noticed...my own stupidity,saw my PM at the front of the queue in his little smartcare with his window down,perfect opportunity to scare the be-jesus out of him I though.Filterd safely through the traffic to come alongside his open window,unclipped the left leg and hand out to give him a friendly scare,I was going a bit too fast and off the saddle with all my weight on the right foot,pulled on the front brake to scrub off a bit of my 5mph pace and the rear lifted,no chance to unclip right as all my weight was on it,just managed to grab on through his window and steady myself.Very embarrassing,Very stupid and a bit of a tint to an otherwise throughly enjoyable experience.


Always best to have that sort of moment witnessed by someone you know


----------



## donnydave (6 Aug 2015)

There;s a bit of cycle path on my commute that I've been ignoring for 6 years and every couple of months some one will try and "educate" me. Today it was a bloke in a grey golf who waited for 3 oncoming cars but couldn't be bothered to wait 5 more seconds for the fourth and last car before a nice long clear stretch. I had already seen him and assumed a stronger position but he was having none of it, I tried to wave him back whislt steering towards the kerb to get some more room but had to bring my arm/elbow in to avoid his wing mirror.
I glanced across at his passenger window and was surprised to see a 7 or 8 year old child staring open mouthed, and a slightly older child in the back doing similar.
50 yards or so later at the red light , I saw his window roll down. I commended him on what an excellent example he was setting to his kids. He then said something like "cycle path not wide enough for you?" but I just spoke over him and talked to his kids instead. Amazingly my brain managed to marshal what I consider a reasonable response, I said to the kids "remember this important lesson, your dad isn't always right, in fact some times he's an idiot". Not the most incisive wit ever recorded by man, I admit but normally the perfect thing to say doesn't occur to me for about 2-3 days so I was very pleased that my brain had managed to come up with something fairly relevant for the situation. The best thing was that the smaller of the children, still wide eyed and open mouthed turned to look at her dad with the dawning light of comprehension in her eyes. Made me chuckle, I hope I've sown the seeds of dissent and the kids rise majestically to crush their evil and stupid parent overlord

Fight the power!


----------



## martinclive (6 Aug 2015)

donnydave said:


> There;s a bit of cycle path on my commute that I've been ignoring for 6 years and every couple of months some one will try and "educate" me. Today it was a bloke in a grey golf who waited for 3 oncoming cars but couldn't be bothered to wait 5 more seconds for the fourth and last car before a nice long clear stretch. I had already seen him and assumed a stronger position but he was having none of it, I tried to wave him back whislt steering towards the kerb to get some more room but had to bring my arm/elbow in to avoid his wing mirror.
> I glanced across at his passenger window and was surprised to see a 7 or 8 year old child staring open mouthed, and a slightly older child in the back doing similar.
> 50 yards or so later at the red light , I saw his window roll down. I commended him on what an excellent example he was setting to his kids. He then said something like "cycle path not wide enough for you?" but I just spoke over him and talked to his kids instead. Amazingly my brain managed to marshal what I consider a reasonable response, I said to the kids "remember this important lesson, your dad isn't always right, in fact some times he's an idiot". Not the most incisive wit ever recorded by man, I admit but normally the perfect thing to say doesn't occur to me for about 2-3 days so I was very pleased that my brain had managed to come up with something fairly relevant for the situation. The best thing was that the smaller of the children, still wide eyed and open mouthed turned to look at her dad with the dawning light of comprehension in her eyes. Made me chuckle, I hope I've sown the seeds of dissent and the kids rise majestically to crush their evil and stupid parent overlord
> 
> Fight the power!


That's now up there with my favorite from @MisterStan when squeezed by a Boxter driver he then caught up at the lights.........
Mr Stan - can you give me some more space next time please
Driver - can't you afford a car
Mr Stan - can't you afford a proper Porsche
Driver - ....................................................................


----------



## fossyant (6 Aug 2015)

L Q said:


> That's just shocking, I will bet his boss's do zilch about it though as they will get regular calls like this.
> 
> Agree with Origamist write to the NW traffic commissioner, I know that they are very interested in skip companies.




Might just do that. The General Manager has phoned me. He's not happy and driving aside the driver shouldn't be talking to people like that as it ruins the reputation of the local family firm.


----------



## donnydave (6 Aug 2015)

martinclive said:


> That's now up there with my favorite from @MisterStan when squeezed by a Boxter driver he then caught up at the lights.........
> Mr Stan - can you give me some more space next time please
> Driver - can't you afford a car
> Mr Stan - can't you afford a proper Porsche
> Driver - ....................................................................



Reminds me of when I was witness to an unknown hero challenging the +40yr old male driver of a newish fiat 500 - "its nice that your mum lets you drive her car"


----------



## fossyant (6 Aug 2015)

The general manager phoned back and the driver has admitted he was out of order. He's has had a reminder about what they expect from their drivers and thanked me for telling them as they don't accept that standard of behaviour or driving.

I told him to tell the driver I'm not taking it further but to let him know I said he was bang out of order. The manager said to not be swayed by his call and if I wanted to report it to the police then do so.

No need to take it further.


----------



## J1888 (6 Aug 2015)

Tube strike, lots of odd driving and poor cycling...well, a little more than usual. 

Waiting to turn left on to Fleet Street, said to cyclist who pulled up next to my left, bang on the kerb, I said at the red light 'I'm going left here mate'...silence. Said it again and he looked at me like I was an alien and mumbled 'fine.'

Maybe he'd rather I'd have left-hooked him?!


----------



## fossyant (6 Aug 2015)

Colleagues wished me luck going home. Think they noticed the physical shaking this morning. Nowt to report going home.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (7 Aug 2015)

1st ride in some new shorts today, and they tick the box in big way. Would of liked a little more time but foolishly I sat down on the sofa and thought I'd just close my eyes for 5 minutes, meaning I didn't leave until gone 06:10. Another milestone achieved on the ride in yesterday morning, 9000 miles for the year passed, my end of year target of 12'000 well in sight now.


----------



## HarryTheDog (7 Aug 2015)

Very pleasant ride in , ran into The guy I used to commute with a lot 3 or 4 years ago, he gave up after 3 hit and runs, he was waiting at a bus stop in Harold wood .
We had a chat . He has given up cycling for gym work and rugby, though intends to start cycle training again around march as he has been persuaded to do the London 100 for Charity next year, he wants me to do it with him and help train his group from work as it was me who dragged him around his first sportive many years ago and I am the only semi serious cyclist he knows.
At the moment I have no intention of doing it as he will be so much slower than me with the lay off he has had, I don’t think it will be a huge amount of fun dragging a load of warehouse staff around the lanes of Essex to get them fit enough to do a 100 miles.
Nobody to play with and no numpties.


----------



## Origamist (7 Aug 2015)

Bit chilly first thing, but warmed up after a few miles. Legs felt wooden and was happy to take it easy.

One poor pass out of a 150, so not too bad.

Tried to download my quick commute yesterday morning, and it was stuck on the Garmin's internal memory, not the SD Card. No one will believe me now...!


----------



## Biscuit (7 Aug 2015)

Desperately tried to keep on my work colleagues back wheel for the ride in today.  Him on a SS Langster, Me on old Dawes Galaxy with 2 panniers. * Feeling tired * . For the return trip I need to transport one of those 'Henry' vacuum cleaners.


----------



## fossyant (7 Aug 2015)

One pull out then the woman pulls up and said she didn't. Edging a car over the other lane completely is in my book. Close pass by a van, shouted too close. Driver slowed and wound window down. Before he could say anything I repeated too close and his employers logo on the side.

Another idiot reported.


----------



## glenn forger (7 Aug 2015)

Pull;ed up in an ASL, cyclist already there so he's on my left, lights change after three minutes and he veers sharp right so we're shoulder to shoulder, so taken aback i didn't even shout, just stood up and pulled away. wtf was he thinking?


----------



## DrLex (7 Aug 2015)

Note to self: if shifting on to the big ring and the chain goes too far, stop pedalling. That way, the it doesn't get wrapped around the crank.


----------



## Origamist (10 Aug 2015)

A warm 16C this morning with a nice tailwind. Ride spoilt by two dead farm cats at Byley. Moved them to the farmer's gate.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Aug 2015)

Got up late this morning, so shortened ride, yeah right, just got to work later 

Cracking weather this morning though it is expected to rain later.


----------



## martint235 (10 Aug 2015)

First commute in over 2 weeks. Not too bad, no real muppets out there but my friend in the Fiat 500 is still around. She gave me loads of room today though so no complaints.

Calf was cramping a little bit, probably a side effect of 2 weeks of partying a little too hard. Shoulder is also still giving me a bit of grief but I'm sure it will sort itself out.


----------



## donnydave (10 Aug 2015)

Saw John this morning, not seen him for ages.


----------



## hennbell (10 Aug 2015)

I had arthroscopic surgery on my knee last Tuesday. I walked out of the Hospital with no need for crutches. Today is my first day back on the bike.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (10 Aug 2015)

hennbell said:


> I had arthroscopic surgery on my knee last Tuesday. I walked out of the Hospital with no need for crutches. Today is my first day back on the bike.



Well done. Take it slow


----------



## Cannondale Lady (10 Aug 2015)

Got lost, got chased by a dog, came to a blocked path, wrong path meant lifting my bike over a high stile, was late for work, and all by 10.05 am


----------



## martint235 (11 Aug 2015)

Ok no one mentioned rain on any forecast I saw this morning so why did I get soaked??? Other than that it was an uneventful and fairly quick commute. My favourite person (Fiat 500) was 2 cars behind me as I turned into the office car park. I'm actually carrying a dummy camera to wind her up.


----------



## Simontm (11 Aug 2015)

Ditto to @martint235 comment about rain. Checked three sites, all said no rain. Hope the kit's dry soon! Absolutely nothing to report aside from that. Usual nice holiday commute. A few more cyclists about post-Ride London though 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Aug 2015)

martint235 said:


> First commute in over 2 weeks. Not too bad, no real muppets out there but my friend in the Fiat 500 is still around. She gave me loads of room today though so no complaints.
> 
> Calf was cramping a little bit, probably a side effect of 2 weeks of partying a little too hard. Shoulder is also still giving me a bit of grief but I'm sure it will sort itself out.


What is the story of the lady in the Fiat 500 ? Have I missed something ?!


----------



## ianrauk (11 Aug 2015)

Yep, got soaked to.. bloody lying weather report websites. 
Oh well, never mind. It only lasted for half of my commute. It wasn't cold. There was very little wind and the traffic was very light.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Aug 2015)

Dry in Leicester. Got well and truly scalped this morning - twice.


----------



## martint235 (11 Aug 2015)

Arjimlad said:


> What is the story of the lady in the Fiat 500 ? Have I missed something ?!


She is quite possibly the worst driver I've seen for several years. It's got to the stage where I think she's now driving in a dangerous manner around me on purpose.

It began with a pointless overtake into a space just big enough to hold her car forcing me to slow considerably to restore my safe stop distance. The same morning she attempted another overtake but I refused to give ground resulting in her playing chicken with a bus coming in the opposite direction. The fact that she had to slow and tuck in behind me (there's only going to be one winner between a London bus and a Fiat 500) seems to have upset her somewhat. I'm hoping that thinking her picture is being taken and used for internet purposes will drive her apoplectic.


----------



## L Q (11 Aug 2015)

A lovely ride in no issues at all and very little wind, I wish all days could be like this


----------



## fossyant (11 Aug 2015)

Only bike in the 25 bike shelter. If you exclude the one that hasn't moved for months.

Decided to ride through Alexander Park for a change. Getting sick of the nut battering that is Alexander Road. Ooch.


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Aug 2015)

martint235 said:


> She is quite possibly the worst driver I've seen for several years. It's got to the stage where I think she's now driving in a dangerous manner around me on purpose.
> 
> It began with a pointless overtake into a space just big enough to hold her car forcing me to slow considerably to restore my safe stop distance. The same morning she attempted another overtake but I refused to give ground resulting in her playing chicken with a bus coming in the opposite direction. The fact that she had to slow and tuck in behind me (there's only going to be one winner between a London bus and a Fiat 500) seems to have upset her somewhat. I'm hoping that thinking her picture is being taken and used for internet purposes will drive her apoplectic.



Possibly worth borrowing/buying a real camera if a regular driver you meet is that bad - or altering your route ! 

Bon courage


----------



## martint235 (11 Aug 2015)

Arjimlad said:


> Possibly worth borrowing/buying a real camera if a regular driver you meet is that bad - or altering your route !
> 
> Bon courage


It is a real camera, just can't be bothered wasting a memory card and the time recharging it for now. I'm sure she'll change her route first.


----------



## RJG (11 Aug 2015)

The repeat offender AKA 'The Lycra Permanator' up to her old tricks yesterday. She cycled off at the red lights (as per) on the Parkway/Moss Lane East, and after I overtook her she tried to gain her retribution by literally barging past me as I waited behind a bus. The silly lady then slammed into the side of the bus and made herself look like a complete moron. 

If you're reading this, you know who you are.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (11 Aug 2015)

Had a disappointing commute this morning at just 51 miles. I say 'just 51 miles' as today I'd planned to go for a 200 miler. Work commitments meant I couldnt take the day off so I've had to put that on hold. I can't blame work totally, I've not really prepared for it so my mind wasnt on it fully. Doing it solo I'd like to at least have a bit of a plan. Or I guess I could tout for a buddy who fancies spending 11 hours in the saddle...
Back to this mornings commute, really uneventful and didn't really get going until mile 44. Nice and dry though, and although there was a slight nip in the air, it was mild enough for a sweat moustache.


----------



## dave r (11 Aug 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Dry in Leicester. Got well and truly scalped this morning - twice.


Yes I got well scalped last week, had me thinking I had stopped, I nearly got of the bike, he must have been over 30mph, I did wonder if it was electric assisted.


----------



## rdfcyclist (11 Aug 2015)

We all make mistakes and I'm hoping that's what the driver felt as they overtook me on a roundabout, on my right hand side, going to the same exit as me. You idiot. Same goes to the other two 'must get in front' drivers from today.


----------



## fossyant (11 Aug 2015)

Early dart as had Dr's appointment for my next shot of performance enhancing drugs

Little late leaving as meeting over ran.

Darted home. Front door open. Threw bike in kitchen and dived in shower. Family then left for caravan in Wales.

Walked to docs, had injection. Hobbled out and now sat in beer garden recovering.  Will have to hobble home to fix the creaky bars later. Hic.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Aug 2015)

dave r said:


> Yes I got well scalped last week, had me thinking I had stopped, I nearly got of the bike, he must have been over 30mph, I did wonder if it was electric assisted.



I've spoken before to one of the lads who scalped me, he's just a lot faster than me.

Anyway got my own back tonight as I scalped 5 riders and suffered no humiliations.

I say 5 scalps, first one was a largish rider on a mountain bike going up hill looking like he was early into his cycling experience. 

2nd and 3rd were two roadies, who I think were riding slow waiting for him to catch him. 

4th was a kid on a mountain bike, really nailed him, no way was he getting onto my wheel

5th one was a proper scalp, head down, arse up in the air, see ya later (okay he might have just been pootling as well.)


----------



## dave r (11 Aug 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I've spoken before to one of the lads who scalped me, he's just a lot faster than me.
> 
> Anyway got my own back tonight as I scalped 5 riders and suffered no humiliations.
> 
> ...



What stood out about this fella was his pace, almost being a pensioner I'm a bit slow these days so I'm used to the fast lads steaming past, I even know a few of the fast lads, and his pace was far above what I'm used to seeing.


----------



## Simontm (12 Aug 2015)

Another damp ride in but no rain at least. Poor visibility so of course poor driving that it seems to evoke. Nowt to do with me, just what I saw on the roads - still don't get why that happens. 
Lovely inhalation of the 'erb while going through the A3 underpass - no wonder the bloke walking up it looked kinda guilty - interesting way to get in to the commute but prefer a cuppa myself 
A big  to the SGN van on Ganders. Three times we have met on there and three times he has patiently waited for an appropriate spot to pass safely. I'm always ready to criticise but this time cheers fella! 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## HarryTheDog (12 Aug 2015)

Last 2 days of commuting been fairly un-remarkeable. Yesterday I only had 4 hours sleep and felt knackered. On my way home with a mile to go I was on my knees grinding along up a slope at 14mph. A guy on a road bike with tri bars went past with a cheery hello at around 20mph, piss taking geezer I thought and instantly the weariness disapeared and off I went in pursuit. All I needed was a bit of competition. The guy knew I was in prusuit and pointed out hazards along the way like on a club run. Never caught him though.


----------



## Keith Oates (12 Aug 2015)

I'm just getting over a heavy cold so have not ridden for a few days before this morning. However I decided to give it a try and after the first few Kms I started to feel better so then arrived at the office in a good mood.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Aug 2015)

Cold and slow this morning, looks like it is going to be a nice day weather wise in Leicester.


----------



## martint235 (12 Aug 2015)

Damp again for me. Saw my little Fiat 500 again but I'd already got my camera out of my pocket to pretend to record the numpty in front of her who'd overtaken me on the way into a mini roundabout so she probably thought I was filming him. One day I'll get to point it straight at her through her window.


----------



## L Q (12 Aug 2015)

Ride home last night was lovely, so much I did an extra 22 miles and did the michaelgate climb through the cathederal then went home, got a diversion a few miles from home as the roads were shut due to an accident involving a motorbike and a car in which the motorbiker died, not good!.

Cold start, legs didn't want to work properly this morning massive bonus was no wind.


----------



## hennbell (12 Aug 2015)

So hot here in Canada this week. With my recovery I am taking it very slowly. I ride 25 km a day but i try not to push it too hard.


----------



## Wes1 (12 Aug 2015)

Riding in to work this morning, got to a junction and unclipped one foot in case of stopping. When I got to the give way line I must have slowed a bit more than I wanted to and when I started to pedal again i didn't get the forward motion I was aiming for and ended up on the deck..
I looked at every car going past while trying to unclip my right foot so I could pick myself up hoping I didn't know any of them!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (12 Aug 2015)

Was a lovely sunny day & I fancied a few miles so thought I would do the return leg justice and knocked in 104.5 miles. Due to the warmth I was a way under my target time of 5 hours but was still a nice ride. Sank both my bottles on the outward leg so stopped at Grantham Morrisons to refill. I drop the old boy outside who was working for a charity a few quid for looking after my bike whilst I went in, then stuff my pockets with bottles of juice, munch through a couple of Mars bars then hit the road again. Biggest commute day of the year at a smidge under 130 miles total, just topping last years 127.


----------



## martint235 (13 Aug 2015)

Well that was a bit bizarre. All the weather forecasts said there was a front approaching with thunder etc from the S/SW. I was hopeful of getting to work before it fully arrived which I did thanks to a much appreciated NE tailwind!! Surely weather is meant to arrive on the wind, not against it? Anyway net result was a 17.5mph average and I was at work before numpty in the Fiat 500 was even up.

A development on the Fiat 500 is that a colleague has suggested that there are few reasons to drive past our office (as she does) unless she works in one of the big buildings at the end of the road (Lunar and Apollo House in Croydon). Will be checking their car parks later..


----------



## rdfcyclist (13 Aug 2015)

Accidentally hit a wasp with my face going downhill which was then sucked between my back and my rucksack. Now I have a large red patch on my back from where it stung me. I forget what you're supposed to do with wasp stings but meh


----------



## Arjimlad (13 Aug 2015)

First ride for over a week, I bimbled in the 5 miles from home down the closed Beacon Lane, round the Esporta Roundabout and along Bradley Stoke Way. There was a lady driving around the Esporta Roundabout who got her knickers in a right old twist shouting "cycle lane" at me, so I just blew her a raspberry.






The shared use pavement to take the route I needed involves 2 sets of traffic lights and crossing the road again further up. It is a waste of time. I only use it with the children.


----------



## Arjimlad (13 Aug 2015)

martint235 said:


> Damp again for me. Saw my little Fiat 500 again but I'd already got my camera out of my pocket to pretend to record the numpty in front of her who'd overtaken me on the way into a mini roundabout so she probably thought I was filming him. One day I'll get to point it straight at her through her window.



Stalker !


----------



## Simontm (13 Aug 2015)

rdfcyclist said:


> Accidentally hit a wasp with my face going downhill which was then sucked between my back and my rucksack. Now I have a large red patch on my back from where it stung me. I forget what you're supposed to do with wasp stings but meh


Vinegar to draw the sting out


----------



## ianrauk (13 Aug 2015)

Like @martint235 , I was expecting the full monty of horrendous weather conditions for the commute. I had a tiny bit of drizzle at the start, but that soon abated. It was so very warm and muggy though so was expecting some heavy downpour, thunder, lightning etc... but just didn't happen.

I saw another cycling commuter who had so many winter clothes on it was ridiculous for the temperatures. Overshoes, overtrousers, winter jacket, long finger gloves, scarf, cap under his helmet and a helmet cover. I did ask him if he was a little hot and between grasping gasps of oxygen he said yes a little bit. I said to him dress for the temperature not the rain. I was just in ss shirt and shorts. We were a little chalk and cheese standing together at the lights.


----------



## L Q (13 Aug 2015)

Puncture on the way home last night, hit a few stones that were on the cyclepath and the inntertube just split, at least a few people asked if I needed assistance and that was reassuring there are still some good folk out there.

Left the office just after 6 and I really did notice the setting sun on the way home last night though and at some point on the way back I was really struggling to see whats coming towards me. 

Ride in this morning was nice and dry and into a easterly breeze so hoping to feel some benefit on the way home, cant believe the amount of cyclists I pass going into Lincoln who have winter jackets on, they must be pouring with sweat when they get to work.


----------



## Simontm (13 Aug 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Like @martint235 , I was expecting the full monty of horrendous weather conditions for the commute. I had a tiny bit of drizzle at the start, but that soon abated. It was so very warm and muggy though so was expecting some heavy downpour, thunder, lightning etc... but just didn't happen.
> 
> I saw another cycling commuter who had so many winter clothes on it was ridiculous for the temperatures. Overshoes, overtrousers, winter jacket, long finger gloves, scarf, cap under his helmet and a helmet cover. I did ask him if he was a little hot and between grasping gasps of oxygen he said yes a little bit. I said to him dress for the temperature not the rain. I was just in ss shirt and shorts. We were a little chalk and cheese standing together at the lights.



Noticed that yesterday. A bunch of Starks* fully kitted for three month's time as I breezed along in shorts and short-sleeves. 
No cycle today as I'm waiting for a delivery. 

*winter is coming


----------



## thefollen (13 Aug 2015)

Happened yesterday. Absolutely screamed at by a bloke in a dustcart for doing nothing wrong whatsover on the Queenstown road roundabout. Possibly because I chose the road rather than the slow cycle lane. Was a cry of pure rage. I was way faster than it so didn't see him again but could hear him screaming at someone else behind as I was 50ft away (or maybe it was still me).

What a rubbish driver.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (13 Aug 2015)

Opted for the guarded hack today thinking of what has been given out for later. If the rain does appear it will be a nice soaking in 23deg C. I'm sure I'll see the brigade in full waterproofs, sweating out 1/2 a stone underneath them. 
The legs are feeling a little tired today so cruised in and will be doing the same home. The Thursday evening ride will be a test that's for sure, keeping a 23/24 average is something my thighs are not looking forward to right at this minute!


----------



## KneesUp (13 Aug 2015)

It nearly got messy this morning. I freewheeled around traffic to get to the ASL at a busy junction, and started to get my foot out of the toe-clip as I rolled to a halt - but then I looked up to see the lights start to change, so I started to put my foot back, missed, and simultaneously hit one of the potholes that make up 85% of the road around here, and got a huge wobble on as the traffic behind me started to move. It was all ok in the end, but I did think I was about to fall off (at best embarrassing) at one point, and had I done so it could have got quite nasty.

I will try and remember to load the pannier bags a bit more evenly in future - currently I go for the 'can I fit it all in this one today?' approach, and if the answer is 'no' I put the odds and sods in the other.


----------



## Origamist (13 Aug 2015)

Legs feeling like lead pipes at the moment. The forecast for this evening/tmrw looks v wet. For that reason, I'm going to leave the bike at work and get drunk tonight and then ride home tomorrow evening.


----------



## DWiggy (13 Aug 2015)

Ride in was dry and very warm although it looked colder out of the window....ride home doesn't look that great though, v heavy rain and thunder....on an ali bike!? 

...im either gona get soaked to the bone or zapped!.......And I HATE soggy feet!


----------



## John_S (13 Aug 2015)

The wind appeared to be back yet again today and although it wasn't half as bad as many of the other windy days over this summer it was enough to sap the energy from my legs now that we're over half way through the week. Following the wind this morning I'm now looking forward to a good soaking on the way home.

Like ianrauk and MickeyBlueEyes above I can't believe the number of people in full on winter style waterproofs. I can only assume that it must be some kind of extreme weight loss attempt to sweat out most of your bodies fluid.


----------



## Milkfloat (13 Aug 2015)

Got beeped this morning and gesticulated at by a Vectra - raised my blood a bit as I generally don't have any problems on my commute. 30 seconds later, looked down for some unknown reason - oh oh - where is my pannier? Raced back, luckily there it was safely by the edge of the road, still containing wallet, phone keys, clothes etc. Just goes to show taht not all motorists are out to get you.

The wife had used my panniers last night and obviously could not be arsed to attach one back on my bike properly.


----------



## DrLex (13 Aug 2015)

thefollen said:


> Happened yesterday. Absolutely screamed at by a bloke in *a dustcart* for doing nothing wrong whatsover on the Queenstown road roundabout. Possibly because I chose the road rather than the slow cycle lane. Was a cry of pure rage. I was way faster than it so didn't see him again but could hear him screaming at someone else behind as I was 50ft away (or maybe it was still me).
> 
> What a *rubbish driver*.



I see what you did there!


----------



## 13 rider (13 Aug 2015)

This weeks one day cycle commute took a gamble on the forecast which was for rain late afternoon just at coming home time . Got up early cloudy but dry set off in shorts and shorts sleeved top chilly but not to bad .extended the 6.9 miles into a 14.8 mile jaunt crossing the river soar into Cossington into Sileby and back over the river to Quorn two loops round the village to kill time still not got my timing right yet .Commute home was a race against the rain took the slightly longer but flatter route 7.9 miles in s few spots of rain so much for the weather warning .Both enjoyable rides


----------



## Origamist (13 Aug 2015)

Origamist said:


> Legs feeling like lead pipes at the moment. The forecast for this evening/tmrw looks v wet. For that reason, I'm going to leave the bike at work and get drunk tonight and then ride home tomorrow evening.



Drinks were cancelled, so commuting by bike it was!

Legs felt much better, a tailwind, warm if a little muggy and dry for all but last mile and a half. A great commute home (apart from one dodgy overtake by a nurse seemingly looking for another A&E patient).


----------



## HarryTheDog (13 Aug 2015)

Wimped out of my long commute and did my shorter one. On the way home I supplied amusement for 2 work mates and a assembled throng by cycling along wet marble paving slabs outside work and landing on my arse. Suprisingly nothing hurts at all. (bikes ok). No doubt its going to take a while to live that one down.
Then met up with a guy I have cycled with before and we agread to join forces against the headwind doing through and off for 4 miles and finishing it off with a race up a hill. Last time he beat me by a wheel, today by several bike lengths, my excuse, mudguards act like a airbrake.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (13 Aug 2015)

I predict tomorrow's commute will be four-wheeled...


----------



## ianrauk (13 Aug 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> I predict tomorrow's commute will be four-wheeled...




Why? just because of a bit of rain? Wuss....

Actually I have been very lucky today. A tiny drizzle on the way to work which quickly cleared, rain all day whilst at work, dry for the ride home. Dry and very warm. Now looking like it's going to tip down again.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (13 Aug 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Why? just because of a bit of rain? Wuss....


Guilty as charged. And it's a short shift, so no time for everything to dry out before heading back out into it!

Out in the car on Monday I got a puncture in the front offside. Stuck the temporary wheel on and made it home. No plans to use the car until the weekend, thinks I. I'll buy a new one then. Look at the forecast this afternoon. Oh bugger...


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (13 Aug 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> I predict tomorrow's commute will be four-wheeled...


You're going on two bikes, what the?!?!? Seriously, leave one at home, you'll be much faster...


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (13 Aug 2015)

Did some single speed on the way home, just picked a gear and tootled along. Was expecting an absolute soaking but only had a few spots. Tomorrow, I'm sure, will be wetter than a wet thing from planet wet.


----------



## summerdays (13 Aug 2015)

I came close to watching a cyclist get hit from the side today and it would have been their fault. They went through a red light at a slow pace and did look down the side road that had a green light so should have seen the vehicle coming and they just continued. The car did an emergency stop ( they had been going at a reasonable speed rather than from stationary), just missed them and they carried on as if nothing had happened!

I've seen that sort of scenario when the cyclist goes through the red and then pauses when they see traffic coming, but not such a bubble like float through the junction.


----------



## Simontm (14 Aug 2015)

Misty morning today so naturally a noticeable lack of looking from some of the drivers - seriously don't get this, why do some drivers behave worse with lower visibility? Seems counter-intuitive to me. 
Anyway, legs were Fridayed so a gentle spin to work in clammy, sticky weather. I actually brought a waterproof with me for this evening but it is so sticky I think I'll just get wet. 
Numpty count: 2 Alas, there were two idiots both deciding on dodgy overtakes. The first was a Pious that overtook me on a bend coming up to a roundabout then promptly broke the speed limit to the next roundabout (hey never mind, he's saving the planet folks!). The second was just past Carshalton Station (someone posted an overtake though the ped crossing video on here a few months?) where apparently, again, the speed limit is not sufficient, went for the overtake then had to pull in suddenly as a van was about to reverse into a carpark. Luckily I got ahead of the overtaker as he was coming back into lane exactly where I was! 
Actually thinking about it - I reckon some people cannot believe that a bicycle is doing the speed limit.


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Aug 2015)

summerdays said:


> I came close to watching a cyclist get hit from the side today and it would have been their fault. They went through a red light at a slow pace and did look down the side road that had a green light so should have seen the vehicle coming and they just continued. The car did an emergency stop ( they had been going at a reasonable speed rather than from stationary), just missed them and they carried on as if nothing had happened!
> 
> I've seen that sort of scenario when the cyclist goes through the red and then pauses when they see traffic coming, but not such a bubble like float through the junction.



What a moron !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Aug 2015)

I must confess I did a shorter commute this morning. Was one of those rides were my glasses kept misting up and I was constantly wiping them. A very slow pootle along the cycle paths made a nice change, even though it didn't really rain, I was pretty wet from that damn fine misty stuff.


----------



## zaza123 (14 Aug 2015)

Torrential rain in North Staffs. Straight to work through road wide lakes and uphill against rapids. No extra miles


----------



## ianrauk (14 Aug 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I must confess I did a shorter commute this morning. Was one of those rides were my glasses kept misting up and I was constantly wiping them. A very slow pootle along the cycle paths made a nice change, even though it didn't really rain, I was pretty wet from that damn fine misty stuff.




We had the same down here.. very muggy and misty on the glasses.


----------



## ManiaMuse (14 Aug 2015)

Midly moist verging or monsoon conditions in Manchester this morning. Boss not in so cycling clothes hung around the office dripping into bins at the moment...


----------



## John_S (14 Aug 2015)

Commute in this morning felt reeally warm because after all of last nights rain it seemed really humid. It felt like I was cycling in a sauna.

When I got to work there weren't many bikes in the bike shed compared to other summer days.


----------



## donnydave (14 Aug 2015)

Foggy this morning north of Cambs, all lights and visibility devices were deployed. Shame that half the people in cars didn't bother so when people wanted to overtake me they had to take the risk that a grey car with no lights might appear out of the gloom at any minute. 

Not to worry though, the solution of course is to assume a road position that completely ignores my existence, thereby avoiding the oncoming cars.


----------



## fossyant (14 Aug 2015)

Dripped all over the floor at work. Trail from reception to changing rooms - about 100m. Stuff in drying cabinet now.


----------



## L Q (14 Aug 2015)

Was expecting to get very wet this morning but it stayed lovely and dry, the journey home however looks wet.

Journey home last night was better than expected with a fantastic tail wind for the last few miles.


----------



## fossyant (14 Aug 2015)

Manchester riders. Be aware there is a rather large hole in the Mancunian Way at Ancoats.A bunny hop may fail


----------



## Simontm (14 Aug 2015)

Wet. Wet and windy. Actually put the waterproof on as soon as I left work. Glad I did as that wind put the temperature down a bit more than I expected - I presume @ianrauk will have a nice tail wind home cos it seemed to be right in my face.
Usual idiocy witnessed on the road in these conditions but numpty count: 1
Crossing over the A217 from Ganders to Abbotts road, I took the far right of the lane , signalling as I did. Some Audi came within a gnats chaff of me then accelerated away - I presume he thought that was amusing.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Aug 2015)

Simontm said:


> Wet. Wet and windy. Actually put the waterproof on as soon as I left work. Glad I did as that wind put the temperature down a bit more than I expected - I presume @ianrauk will have a nice tail wind home cos it seemed to be right in my face.
> Usual idiocy witnessed on the road in these conditions but numpty count: 1
> Crossing over the A217 from Ganders to Abbotts road, I took the far right of the lane , signalling as I did. Some Audi came within a gnats chaff of me then accelerated away - I presume he thought that was amusing.


Actually no...bloody headwind. Was a friggin' nightmare.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (14 Aug 2015)

Got PWT going in this morning & pretty soggy coming home again tonight and I had my winter lights on. 

Had some excellent drivers on my way home too, considerate passes galore.


----------



## Spike on a bike (14 Aug 2015)

This weeks commute all very calm and dry 
Some head winds but nothing to serious 

Gloriously sunny this afternoon so put an extra 15 miles on the journey home 

Think that puts this weeks commute milage at about 115 miles


----------



## L Q (14 Aug 2015)

Ride home was the wettest I have been since starting commuting this year, bloody awful and I just peeled my clothes off when I got in.

Bloody loved it though.


----------



## DrLex (14 Aug 2015)

Car today, as had sites to visit. I did save some chap's commute, as he was pushing his bike along the side of fast narrow A road in the pouring rain, so stopped to give him (and bike) a lift. He was more pleased to make it to work on time than being out of the rain.


----------



## Origamist (17 Aug 2015)

Nice ride in.


----------



## martint235 (17 Aug 2015)

Great ride in this morning. A bit of a chill in the air, just enough to keep me cooler than recent days. It's been a fairly heavy weekend away so took it relatively easy. No numpties, nothing to upset my zen like state of mind.


----------



## Simontm (17 Aug 2015)

Lovely ride in. Quietest yet. Bombed through the route. Morning chill started but soon warmed up and had the proper sunglasses out for that low sun. 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## L Q (17 Aug 2015)

Fantastic ride to work, shame my back is killing me at the minute.


----------



## fossyant (17 Aug 2015)

Friday's commute home was 'interesting'.

Avoided the rain after a soggy morning commute but my kit was still a bit damp as the drying cabinet was overflowing.

Jumped onto the Loop and within a few hundred yards I was brought to a standstill. Tree down.

Stopped to take a photo then limboed under it only to be confronted by a second tree. There is a brook by the side of the part and by the roar coming from it, the trees must have been uprooted.

Managed to limbo under the second and carried on. Lots of standing water and then came across a flood under one of the bridges. Wheeee straight through.

The fun continued once I hit the roads. Had a laugh at two motorists giving it the finger wagging at each other and then some drunken woman shouting abuse at someone in the pub, this was 5.15 after all


----------



## fossyant (17 Aug 2015)

Took the short route this morning as I was running late. Only one idiot that didn't want to give me room overtaking a bus. His car got thumped it was that close. Think he pooped himself when I shook my head and waved my fist as I quickly matched his speed. Got the thousand mile stare as I passed him leaving him stuck at the end of a long tailback.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (17 Aug 2015)

Diversion from my normal route to enjoy an almost car free stretch and to see the progress here 
http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...ition-oxford-road-footbridge-stunning-9866332


----------



## ska1903 (17 Aug 2015)

1st commute on the bike in nearly 6 weeks after dislocating my shoulder. 

Felt good to be back on the bike


----------



## Simontm (18 Aug 2015)

Dull cycle in both in weather and in ride as absolutely nowt to report. Same as yesterday evening. All very pleasant for me, very dull for anyone who has got this far...
numpty count: 0


----------



## martint235 (18 Aug 2015)

Nice easy ride in, not as nice as yesterday but no numpties. Everyone seems to be behaving really well lately, cyclists included.


----------



## Origamist (18 Aug 2015)

These new, powerful tractors continue to prove a bugger to draft. On the plus side, I was doing 30mph trying to keep up, so it's a win of sorts.

Bit chilly this morning at 8C and the bad smell of a decomposing animal (that I could not see) made me hold my breath for a few secs, but otherwise, a lovely commute with good driving and quiet roads. Not looking forward to the end of the holidays...


----------



## ianrauk (18 Aug 2015)

I have never seen so many hi-vizzers as I did this morning. They were into double figures in Deptford.
My eyes, my poor eyes.

Nice commute today though. Not too warm, no wind, very little traffic. Nice.


----------



## John_S (18 Aug 2015)

The simplest way to describe todays commute is blooming wet!

I’m now looking forward to try and squeeze on the wet clothes at the end of today prior to what the forecast is saying will be another soaking on the way home.


----------



## L Q (18 Aug 2015)

Wet, very very wet.

Hoping my clothes dry out before home time.


----------



## fossyant (18 Aug 2015)

Steady ride. Got a week off after Friday and I need it. Diverted again through Alexander Park. Lovely smooth tarmac.


----------



## thefollen (18 Aug 2015)

You certainly know when it's rubbish collection day in Central London. Woweee 

Great to be back on the commute. Just when people thought their scalps were safe ;-)


----------



## benborp (18 Aug 2015)

It took me ages to work out why several pools of 'vomit' would keep appearing on the climb to Crystal Palace every Thursday morning.
It was just the slurry pouring out of the back of the bin lorry every time it pulled away from a start on the one in ten hill.


----------



## Simontm (18 Aug 2015)

Spoke too soon about dull rides. Numpty count:3
1 was a young lady. One of those everywhere at 50mph. Straight line, look straight ahead, everyone else will react accordingly...except this was straight down a 20 zone, narrowly missing me and another cyclists. 
2 was a mum who for some strange reason decided to pull in towards the kerb, where I was! Jammed the anchors on. All good but lost momentum. 
Third was when I was crossing Brighton road. Bloke turning right decided to do it as I was going through the junction. Narrowly avoided hitting me and got two fingers as a response.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (18 Aug 2015)

The dear old Met Office is becoming like that old bloke in the pub who tells tales from yesteryear and to whom you nod your head while thinking, "what a load of old cobblers..."

The forecasters got the prediction totally wrong for my journey into work. I'd barely got out of town when it started raining and it didn't stop all the way to the factory gate. I've got two hours left of my shift and my shorts still aren't dry.


----------



## Jenkins (18 Aug 2015)

Yet another wet commute - third day in the last six. At least last Thursday & Friday it was warm so the evening deluges on the way home were comfortable to cycle in, but today it was just cold, wet & miserable both ways with a northerly wind not helping. I've had to find a new use for my work stand and pump...



(from last Friday evening)


----------



## ianrauk (18 Aug 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> The dear old Met Office is becoming like that old bloke in the pub who tells tales from yesteryear and to whom you nod your head while thinking, "what a load of old cobblers..."
> 
> The forecasters got the prediction totally wrong for my journey into work. I'd barely got out of town when it started raining and it didn't stop all the way to the factory gate. I've got two hours left of my shift and my shorts still aren't dry.




They they've got the weather spot on for the south east today (yesterday too) ie nice, dry and mild temps.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (18 Aug 2015)

ianrauk said:


> They they've got the weather spot on for the south east today (yesterday too) ie nice, dry and mild temps.


*sticks fingers in ears* LALALALALALALALAAAAAAAA


----------



## Kevoffthetee (18 Aug 2015)

One word, DRENCHED

I think packing light on a downpour day just isn't an option and that a waterproof pannier bag is the way forward to take a complete change of clothes and towel to work.


----------



## John_S (18 Aug 2015)

It was another wet ride as I cycled home today after the soaking I'd had on the way into work.

After a fairly uneventful ride into work this morning there were plenty of numpties out on the roads for the journey home. The roads were very wet and yet there several drivers taken over rush hour madness.

One particularly memorable one which certainly grabbed my attention was a large Highways Agency vehicle which decided to overtake me on a fast downhill when there was no room between me and the car in front in which for the highways vehicle to go. Having decided to overtake me even when there was no room to do so it then approached a traffic island in the middle of the road as a result of which they moved left squashing me into the kerb so I had to brake in order to pull in behind them and then brake harder to stop myself from going into the back of them as they pulled right into the kerb giving me nowhere to go as they slowed to the speed of the traffic in front. This was really considerate driving on the wet & slippery roads which I really appreciated on my ride home.


----------



## ManiaMuse (18 Aug 2015)

3rd set of SKS chromoplast rear mudguards cracked. Grr!

Seriously, the plastic these things are made of can't deal with road vibrations at fast speeds at all. They always crack either just in front or just behind where they are mounted at the brake caliper. And the bridge is made of the flimsiest piece of aluminum, I have had more than one of those snap as well and when they do the broken bits are a pain to get off the mudguard as you have to bend them on with pliers in the first place!

They look nice over skinny tyres which is the main reason I have them, but they simply can't cope with hard use on UK roads!

Any recommendations for unobtrusive full mudguards which look good over 23mm tyres without silly flappy bits at the ends?


----------



## Keith Oates (19 Aug 2015)

Head Wind this morning so the legs were working overtime on the journey to the office, it was a little painful at the time but after getting into the office and changing my clothes etc. I felt really good.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tomtrumps (19 Aug 2015)

A most odd thing happened on my way to work this morning. I am cycling past Bromley North station and a guy at the side of the road, for no reason and who I had never seen before, steps out and takes a swipe at me, connecting with my back. Fortunately I was wearing my rucksack so no harm done but left me a bit shaken to say the least! When I got to the next set of lights another guy on a bike asked what had happended and said "the other poor guy looked harmless enough" in reference to a previous incident a minute or so earlier- I wasn't sure whether this was another cyclist or not. Got to work and called the police.


----------



## Simontm (19 Aug 2015)

Absolutely no problems this morning. Everyone chilled except for one van passenger whom I'm sure was actually mouthing about Kant the philosopher at me as they passed , sun in the sky, just a slight breeze, lovely - though if this rain does come in later...
numpty count: 0


----------



## fossyant (19 Aug 2015)

My chromo plastics have been on 7 years. Mind you my guard is bolted on at both the brake bridge and chainstay bridge as I have a mount hole on each.


----------



## martint235 (19 Aug 2015)

Some numptiness by the A21 brigade this morning. Two cyclists about 5 bike lengths apart travelling at roughly the same speed and a fair way behind a bus. Bus indicates to pull in, cyclist 1 indicates to pull out, cyclist 2 accelerates, undertakes cyclist 1 and pulls out through the rapidly narrowing gap between cyclist 1 and the bus. If I'd been cyclist 1, there would have been words said. Many words. Most of them bad.

My actual commute was completely uneventful though. It's all quiet.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Aug 2015)

What a lovely morning commute. Weather great and little traffic. Made for speedy commute. Glorious.


----------



## JMT (19 Aug 2015)

Nice ride in this morning cool and light traffic. Good tipper truck driver hung back giving me lots of room on a country road and anticipated my right turn giving me lots of room, so he got a big smile and thumbs up. Hoped to get to work before it rained as the forecast for the ride home is absolutely terrible, nearly managed it but at the 18.5 mile mark out of 20 miles a short heavy (about 2 mins) shower left my clothes very wet, now have to dry them so I can at least start my home word ride dry later :-(.


----------



## L Q (19 Aug 2015)

Got home just in time last night before it tipped it down, not nice putting on wet clothes for the journey home as the drying room boiler had gone down so they had only dried out a little bit.

Had a twitchy moment at 20mph as I caught a drain cover and it made the back wheel twitch and my backside went with it, held it together.

This mornings ride the weather was much better but my legs felt really tired with 10 miles to go, had a seriously close pass with an older lady coming towards me passing a parked car, clearly the 20 seconds it would have cost her to wait was far too important.


----------



## John_S (19 Aug 2015)

FAO ManiaMuse

As an alternative to chromplastics maybe a set of these?

https://www.ridepdw.com/goods/fenders/full-metal-fenders-road

Admittedly they're expensive which is the big downside. However looking at an overall cost for comparison over time depends on how often the chromoplastics break and cost over say a 2 or 3 year period compared to how long an, albeit more expensive in the first place, alternative lasts. No one has a crystal ball to say which guards would last the longest over everyones different route but you pay your money and take your choice hoping that they'll work and last.

Re: these guards you might rule them out immediately because of the flappy bits but I think that they're useful at keeping the crud off your bike and to avoid giving your fellow commuters Belgium toothpaste.


----------



## Origamist (19 Aug 2015)

ManiaMuse said:


> 3rd set of SKS chromoplast rear mudguards cracked. Grr!
> 
> Seriously, the plastic these things are made of can't deal with road vibrations at fast speeds at all. They always crack either just in front or just behind where they are mounted at the brake caliper. And the bridge is made of the flimsiest piece of aluminum, I have had more than one of those snap as well and when they do the broken bits are a pain to get off the mudguard as you have to bend them on with pliers in the first place!
> 
> ...



If you don't have vertical (rear brake) bridge mount holes, I'd wrap the guards with an old inner tube where the 4 prongs of the mount grip the mudguard. This prevents the metal chewing into the plastic.

The rear metal mount is prone to failure - I've had one snap on me after 10000 miles. You can buy replacements (SJS Cyles) for a few quid, but it is annoying.

PDW Full Metal Fenders are more robust, but they are pricey and they rattle a little more. They can also be fitted if you don't have mudguard eyes on your frame.


----------



## Simontm (19 Aug 2015)

Soaked. About 9 miles in, I thought "I may beat this"...nah! 
Numpty count:0


----------



## Tomtrumps (19 Aug 2015)

A better ride home than the ride in this morning. I didn't get attacked! 

The lesser spotted rain was quite nice though, the wind less so.


----------



## subaqua (19 Aug 2015)

2nd day of riding after getting back from 2 weeks of doing naff all while on Holibobs. 

sorted out the nasty wobble i had yesterday.


by putting some air in the fecking tyres. amazing what having the correct pressure does . and shows the thumb squeeeze test is invalid. glad i have a good digital gauge for tyres


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Aug 2015)

Set off this morning under a dark grey sky, 15 minutes later sun comes up, 15 minutes after that all the clouds gone, brilliant blue sky and a nice relaxed ride into work.

Dinner time, extended ride in the sun to the warehouse

Home time - set off in the rain, and it rained all the way home, but the wind was light and it was warm, so I wasn't complaining. Also broke 14,000 miles for year on the ride home tonight.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (19 Aug 2015)

So I can't believe that more people didn't join in Bring Your Compost Bin To Work Day


----------



## dave r (19 Aug 2015)

A day of contrasting commutes, this morning was lovely, bright sunny and a touch cool with very little wind, tonight was not very pleasant, wet and cool with a stiff headwind.


----------



## martint235 (20 Aug 2015)

Don't care what anyone says, today was a great day for disc brakes. Fine misty rain of the kind that makes rim brakes almost useless when a muppet deliberately pulls out of his driveway in front of you and another cyclist cos "You're only cyclists innit". Well he knows what I think of him and he also now knows that I know where he lives!

In other news I got skinned by a mechanical doper (the other cyclist above) going up Shooters Hill. I know I'm not as good as I used to be but twice as quick as me on a sit up and beg!


----------



## L Q (20 Aug 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Set off this morning under a dark grey sky, 15 minutes later sun comes up, 15 minutes after that all the clouds gone, brilliant blue sky and a nice relaxed ride into work.
> 
> Dinner time, extended ride in the sun to the warehouse
> 
> Home time - set off in the rain, and it rained all the way home, but the wind was light and it was warm, so I wasn't complaining. Also broke 14,000 miles for year on the ride home tonight.


14,000 miles that's incredible, how many miles a day do you do?


----------



## L Q (20 Aug 2015)

Ride home last night a good backwind for most of it and it stayed dry till a mile from home.

Had a mink weasel run out in front of me about 6 miles from LIncoln, was a fair size as well.

This morning was hard work into a fair old breeze, legs feel really tired this week but I still kept the same time so cant be bad.


----------



## fossyant (20 Aug 2015)

@martint235 you got scalped by a leccy bike. Hang your head.

Missed the rain last night. Missed the rain this morning. 

Really struggling with these pain meds and not sleeping well. Been in bed by 7pm each night as I feel so rough. Thank goodness for fresh air on the commute. Felt fine once rolling but feeling rough now.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Aug 2015)

Really muggy this morning...made for a very sweaty commute. The roads were still very wet from last nights rains. But seeing as it's still school holiday's the roads were nice and clear. It really does make a great difference in making the commute far more enjoyable and far quicker too.
2 weeks left of the holibobs so better enjoy it whilst I can.

On another note, this summer I have seen far more cycle commuters then I can ever remember. When I started cycle commuting to work 10 years ago I was lucky to see one other cyclist a week. Today I lost count.


----------



## martint235 (20 Aug 2015)

fossyant said:


> @martint235 you got scalped by a leccy bike. Hang your head.
> .


Nope I refuse to hang my head until someone comes along who can maintain 15mph up Shooters Hill on a normal bike. Absolutely flat out I can manage 10mph but usually hover around 7-8mph as there's 10 miles to go to work from there.


----------



## John_S (20 Aug 2015)

Blooming wet commute again today!

It started off as fine but heavy rain which soaked me within moments of starting the ride and it gradually turned into the type of torrential downpour which meant that I couldn't have been any wetter even if I'd have cycled straight into a swimming pool.

Reading the posts above very impressed by Supersuperleeds 14,000 miles for the year so far.


----------



## Origamist (20 Aug 2015)

Mild and the wind was steady at 10mph(ish) - it pushed me along nicely and I also got a tow from an old school tractor doing 25mph for a mile and half which helped push the average up to 21.2mph by the time I go to work.

Disc brake commuter is on the horizon...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Aug 2015)

L Q said:


> 14,000 miles that's incredible, how many miles a day do you do?



60 -70 miles a day


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Aug 2015)

After last nights rain my bike is absolutely filthy, roads wet this morning but warm, no rain and light winds made for a nice ride in. Rode for a couple of miles with a fella who was out for a morning spin and had a bit of a natter.


----------



## benborp (20 Aug 2015)

martint235 said:


> Nope I refuse to hang my head until someone comes along who can maintain 15mph up Shooters Hill on a normal bike. Absolutely flat out I can manage 10mph but usually hover around 7-8mph as there's 10 miles to go to work from there.


----------



## martint235 (20 Aug 2015)

benborp said:


>


Yes alright but I've not seen you for ages so you don't count!!! And if you do come round I'll just make like the Ravenous Bugblatter Beast of Traal and cover my eyes


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Aug 2015)

Left work tonight, nice dark clouds, no way I was going to beat the rain. Rain started after a few miles and bugger me stopped as quickly as it started. Sun came, dark clouds disappeared to be replaced by lovely blue sky. Took it as a sign and did a few extra miles.


----------



## 13 rider (20 Aug 2015)

Today was commuting day . took the direct route in 7 miles but put the hammer down averaged 17 mph on my hybrid .Bit chilly and damp this morning but lovely weather for cycling .Car count 5 today . slightly extended run home 10 miles including a trip though Bradgate park yet again headwind most of the way home missed the rain a hot humid ride resulting in sweaty back due to rucksack. Must sort out a rack and bag .




quiet in the park tonight never seen it this empty . how about that for a quiet commute


----------



## martint235 (21 Aug 2015)

I think I was either in a bad mood this morning or there was a lot of idiots out. There were also quite a few really nice people which is unusual, one Audi in particular hung back quite a way when I was actually prepared to give him the gap in front of me. I think I had 4 good long swearing sessions at other people though.


----------



## Simontm (21 Aug 2015)

Nice easy ride in despite having been in Borough last night. Actually shows how little I walk since being back on a bike as I have a blister from walking from Folgate to Borough then Borough back to Waterloo - I never got blisters before!
Anyway, little wind and was quite warm. After having to unnecessarily brake a couple of times, I am of the firm belief that if you don't know your own width, you shouldn't be driving!
Numpty count: 2 One pedestrian saw me signalling to turn left, so of course that was his cue to run out in front of me  And the second was a suicidal squirrel that was ducking and diving in front of me. Jump in front of a lorry, its quicker you american rodent


----------



## ianrauk (21 Aug 2015)

After seeing loads and loads of cyclists all this week on the commute. Today I saw.....Zero..Nada... Zilch... None... Where have they all gone. Have the Hi-Viz hordes spontaneously combusted into a custard gloop or summat?


----------



## Spike on a bike (21 Aug 2015)

Pretty bad commute in yesterday afternoon as I was turning right at a crossroads a van pulled out n almost had me off , lots of swearing ensued mostly from him saying it was his right of way , ( I was turning off the main road into the road he came out of ) now I'm sure the highway codes not been changed and it is still my right of way ?

Homeward commute was delightful I love riding in the dark although I'm not sure why


----------



## fossyant (21 Aug 2015)

Steady ride today. Last commute for a week and a half. Had to slow down so not to catch a bloke on a Planet X with SRAM red. Fixie power up hill was way too fast.

Arrived at work and noticed we have Velo Boxes in the visitor car park. 24 of them. Going to put my name down


----------



## L Q (21 Aug 2015)

Nice ride in today apart from the last few miles into a headwind.

The ride home tonight should put me at 250 miles for the week and I am quite pleased with that.


----------



## Origamist (21 Aug 2015)

Another quick commute with a tailwind - humid too. Oh and woman in a car at Allostock blew me a kiss - it mush have been the Castelli Tour of Dubai jersey with "Versace" emblazoned on that back that did it...


----------



## Hacienda71 (21 Aug 2015)

Ended up hooking up with a guy out for a ride in the country in between Congleton and Macclesfield. Caught him up and he then asked if he could tag along. "Fine" Had a good chat. Ended up doing 25 miles across the Cheshire Plain averaging 23 mph . Possibly a little more intense than I would have normally expected for a Friday night commute.


----------



## Jenkins (21 Aug 2015)

Tenth consecutive day of commuting. Knackered legs + high humidity = recovery beer & a kip in the armchair when I got home this afternoon.


----------



## L Q (22 Aug 2015)

Left at 8.30 last night, never I have I encountered so many bugs by the riverside, I could hear them pinging off my helmet. 

Very muggy though.


----------



## fossyant (22 Aug 2015)

No commute. It's Saturday. Went to the pub with my dad.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Aug 2015)

No commute. It's Saturday. Went to the pub with my 5yo.... On our bikes


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Aug 2015)

ianrauk said:


> No commute. It's Saturday. Went to the pub with my 5yo.... On our bikes



I hope he (or she) got a round in. Teach them the basics young I say.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (23 Aug 2015)

The weather forecast is a joke
It's more like October than August
I may finally start to moan again!


----------



## martint235 (24 Aug 2015)

Wet. As much wet from sweating inside my waterproof as from the rain. Took it very easy as it is a Monday. 

Friend in the Fiat 500 gave me a huge amount of space this morning, maybe she's decided she doesn't want to play anymore.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (24 Aug 2015)

Lovely ride home this morning, a little cooler which I prefer but saw a lot of other riders dressed as if it's middle of winter!
Nearly taken out by a bus driver who then proceeded to pull in and out three times passing me far too close every time but then I managed to leave him on a downhill run and never saw him again.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Aug 2015)

Thought I was going to get absolutely drenched this morning. But the heavy rain didn't materialise. More of a faint drizzle. By the time I walked in the door at work it started to teem it down. 
From hardly any commuting cyclists in good weather last week, to a good few today. Is the damp weather bringing out the hard core?

The last full week this week of school holidays and light traffic.


----------



## Origamist (24 Aug 2015)

Bit chilly, but not too windy. 

From mech is playing up again. Seriously tempted to go to a single ring set-up for commuting


----------



## Wolf616 (24 Aug 2015)

Turned left out of my road and noticed the traffic lights about 20 metres ahead were on green so decided to stand up and go for it without bothering to move over to the left (there's a massive pothole on the left hand side just after the traffic lights anyway). Some peanut decided to toot their horn at me for the inconvenience of losing twenty seconds of their time and then raced past me (to their credit, it was not a close pass). I got the last laugh, though, as at the next set of traffic lights less than 500 metres down the road I pulled directly in front of them in the special cycling box, which I imagine infuriated them further. As they overtook me again I gave a cheery wave that I hope leaves them fuming for the rest of their day.

I realise this is quite silly behaviour, and in some respects is damaging to the image of 'cyclists', but sometimes I just can't resist... Particularly with someone so impatient that behaving less antagonistically would not have changed their opinion on cyclists anyway


----------



## Simontm (24 Aug 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Thought I was going to get absolutely drenched this morning. But the heavy rain didn't materialise. More of a faint drizzle. By the time I walked in the door at work it started to teem it down.
> From hardly any commuting cyclists in good weather last week, to a good few today. Is the damp weather bringing out the hard core?
> 
> The last full week this week of school holidays and light traffic.


Due to various job-related things, I'm not cycling so miss this last quiet week on a bike


----------



## martint235 (24 Aug 2015)

I have a horrible feeling about the commute home!!! And I think it's probably time to put at least one of my front lights back on. Bye bye summer.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Aug 2015)

martint235 said:


> I have a horrible feeling about the commute home!!! And I think it's probably time to put at least one of my front lights back on. Bye bye summer.




The rain is so heavy at the moment.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Aug 2015)

Lashing it down here at the minute, might be a short ride home.


----------



## martint235 (24 Aug 2015)

Soaked! Also a bit twitchy, I think it's cos this is the first really bad weather I've commuted in for a while and I'm not sure the drivers have really taken on board how bad it is out there.

And the guy on the South Circular in heavy traffic: you're either not very good at cycling in a straight line or your "stay away from me" deliberate wobbles are really impressive!!!!


----------



## ianrauk (24 Aug 2015)

What a great commute home. It was very mild, the rain wasn't too heavy and I was pushed all the way home by a lovely tailwind. The cyclist on the A21 who kept looking back to see if I was still behind him whilst he was busting a gut out of the saddle to lose me. You looked very surprised every time you saw me. You were very out of breath at the traffic lights when I pulled up a couple of seconds later. You could hardly say a word when I mentioned the rain.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Aug 2015)

Got a little bit wet tonight! The waterproof rucksack that I am testing worked very well.


----------



## Spike on a bike (24 Aug 2015)

Was a tad bit wet on my commute home this afternoon
Rain was hammering it down for a good two hours before I left off
Lots of oh your gonna get wet from work colleagues and to be fair they weren't wrong
Very twitchy coming out of the estate which is basically a warehouse logistic site so plenty of diesel and general truck crap on the roads

Gave up avoiding the puddles after about 100 yards on the actual highway

Nice headwind all the way home 

And it looks like it might be much the same tomorrow


----------



## Origamist (24 Aug 2015)

Dry and mainly a tailwind. Result.

Had a buzzard fly out from a verge almost into the side of me. The buzzard was so shocked it dropped the mouse from its beak!


----------



## Jenkins (24 Aug 2015)

Very wet on the way in this afternoon but it was needed to cool the sunburn on the back of my legs (from spectating at the British GT meeting at Snetterton). 

Much dryer and light winds on the way home made it quite enjoyable, but I did get a very close pass from a bat.


----------



## Ciar (25 Aug 2015)

windy but heyho no rain so kinda winning ;-)


----------



## L Q (25 Aug 2015)

Got mega lucky yesterday as I stayed dry all day, uneventful ride into work and checked the lightning maps before setting off home last night and storm were over Newark/Grantham area and it was still dry once I got back into Lincoln so I did a few extra miles on top.

Ride in this morning the wind had certainly picked up and it was quite hard from mile 3-17 then for the last 6 I just took it a lot steadier.


----------



## Karlt (25 Aug 2015)

Couldn't find the Garmin this morning so no point caning it. Took about 2 minutes longer than when I go all out (14.5 mile commute). Conclusion - don't knock yourself out cycling to work.


----------



## John_S (25 Aug 2015)

It was very wet for the commute home tonight!

I went through several types of rain (and please forgive the non technical terminology) including large & fast rain drops that stung when they hit me, which was nice.

Part way home I passed a duck who appeared to be enjoying the weather.


----------



## DWiggy (26 Aug 2015)

Wet n wild today, and had a few close passes including a numpty that thought he could reverse out of his drive and pull away before I got to him (going in the same direction)....totally miss judges my speed and I ended up alongside him!


----------



## martint235 (26 Aug 2015)

Horrible headwind for most of the way in. Damp but not raining so not as bad as it could be.

I'm apparently a bully. I was heading down the South Circular from the bottom of Shooters Hill at about 30mph. There's a lot of traffic islands so I take the lane. Had a car about 10 yards in front of me so all was good. All of a sudden on the run in to an island a Volvo appeared alongside me and accelerated into the gap then broke sharply so as not to hit the car in front. Not amused. He headed towards Eltham so I followed him and caught him at some lights. Explained my issues to him through his driver's window and he accused me of bullying and intimidating him with my size. I accused him of endangering my life with his metal box and invited him to leave metal box to discuss further. The lights changed. Should have put my bike in front of the car.


----------



## rdfcyclist (26 Aug 2015)

What an idiot. That's the second morning I've seen a medium grey 2004 Reno Clio go through a red light into the path of cyclists crossing a four-way junction. Absolute idiot, even for a uni student.


----------



## L Q (26 Aug 2015)

Wet ride home last night, had a gold Renault Scenic pull out on me at a roundabout, had a van then let me know what he thought of me by way of a blast on his horn as I held him up at another roundabout.

Ride in this morning was tough, rain for the 1st 8 miles then a hell of a headwind for the last 8 miles with 3 miles of rain thrown into the mix. Forecast for later is sunny so I am hoping its right.


----------



## John_S (26 Aug 2015)

Today’s commute into work was very windy.

However it wasn’t as wet as recent days but I could have done without the strong gusts of wind.


----------



## Origamist (26 Aug 2015)

Wet underfoot - the rain had stopped but the wind was blowing and had another 20mph+ average commute in.

Nothing else to report - other than a couple of "thank you" beeps.


----------



## Ciar (26 Aug 2015)

Windy more so than usual, but no rain which was a bonus hoping the wind is behind me for once on the return journey and i dodge the rain, i reckon neither will occur ;-)


----------



## palinurus (26 Aug 2015)

No commute today- I'm on holiday!!!!!! !!!!!!!

But fark this weather, how am I supposed to get off the couch and go buy beer? And food.

Even got a comically minor flood in the kitchen (part of the doormat is slightly soggy!), must get the back door fixed.

Sort of miss riding, might do a virtual commute tomorrow. A virtual commute to a job that starts at 2 pm once I've had the world's most leisurely breakfast.


----------



## John_S (26 Aug 2015)

Luckily I rode home after the days deluge and so avoided the rain.

However there was an incredible amount of debris that had been washed onto the roads.

Fortunately I managed to get through the commute home without suffering a puncture but there was so much rubbish on the roads I'm keeping my fingers crossed that my tyres are still inflated when I go out to the bike in the morning.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (26 Aug 2015)

Rain, wind, rain, wind, rain, wind, rain, wind, rain, wind

Shite


----------



## ianrauk (26 Aug 2015)

I have been so lucky on the commute this week in regards to the rain.
It's been raining when I get up out of bed. Stops for the morning commute. Rains whilst at work. Stops for the commute home.
Fingers crossed it stays the same for the rest of the week.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Aug 2015)

Blimey it was a bit breezy tonight.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Aug 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Blimey it was a bit breezy tonight.




Yep, hard going indeed.


----------



## donnydave (26 Aug 2015)

First day back riding after a week off camping. Well I say camping, I mean sitting in a field drinking. Legs need some encouragement to get back to normal


----------



## Mummy3monkeys (26 Aug 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I have been so lucky on the commute this week in regards to the rain.
> It's been raining when I get up out of bed. Stops for the morning commute. Rains whilst at work. Stops for the commute home.
> Fingers crossed it stays the same for the rest of the week.


You sure are lucky, every morning I have ridden in this week, and each time it started raining halfway in, one ride home was lovely, one damp with lots of standing water, but yesterday I was soaked through, chucked it down.

So definitely fingers crossed for you


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (26 Aug 2015)

Tonights commute was....In the car!
Fed up of wind, rain and tired legs plus my knee is playing up so I wimped out, sorry all


----------



## apb (27 Aug 2015)

cyclying to work this morning. What a lovely day. Was in a t-shirt and shorts it was nice and crisp the wind through my hair. WEEEEHEEE

I was thinking this is brilliant but something different. why is this so much more enjoyable today than others? We have had a few nice days in edinburgh recently but this feels nicer.

I got 1/3 to work and realised i forgot my helmet.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Aug 2015)

Disaster. 17 miles into the commute, the freehub seized open, resulting in no drive. Which meant a 3 mile walk the rest of the way to the office.
So that means taking the train home tonight with the old wheel, and train back in on the morning with the replacement wheel. GAH! I was on for a really good time too....PITA!


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Aug 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Disaster. 17 miles into the commute, the freehub seized open, resulting in no drive. Which meant a 3 mile walk the rest of the way to the office.
> So that means taking the train home tonight with the old wheel, and train back in on the morning with the replacement wheel. GAH! I was on for a really good time too....PITA!



The drive sometimes re-engages if you shock the hub.

Best way to do that is bounce the wheel off the ground.

Might be worth a try, although you may not want to risk the ride home.


----------



## Origamist (27 Aug 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Disaster. 17 miles into the commute, the freehub seized open, resulting in no drive. Which meant a 3 mile walk the rest of the way to the office.
> So that means taking the train home tonight with the old wheel, and train back in on the morning with the replacement wheel. GAH! I was on for a really good time too....PITA!



I was thinking about a freehub failure on the commute in this morning. Hope it didn't jinx you! Any clue it was about to pop?

Went a slightly different route this morning and it's a keeper! I did know about it, but I thought it might be a bit narrow for commuting in the rush hour (for those interested Cheshire types, Baker's Lane, Patmos Lane, Cheadle Lane, Pinfold Lane and Sudlow Lane to Knutsford). As it was, I only saw two cars! The only issue is that it's a bit tricky to join A5033 at Knutsford, but that's a small price to pay. It's about a mile longer, but far more pleasant. Shame it's taken me over a year to realise - keep experimenting with your commute route, people!

Another tail wind assisted commute, bright and 12C so another 20.5mph average.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Aug 2015)

Origamist said:


> I was thinking about a freehub failure on the commute in this morning. Hope it didn't jinx you! Any clue it was about to pop?



No clue, just went as I was accelerating. At first I thought the chain had come off. 
The hub has done just over 10,000 miles in all weathers. Have contacted the wheel maker to see what he has to say.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Aug 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> The drive sometimes re-engages if you shock the hub.
> 
> Best way to do that is bounce the wheel off the ground.
> 
> Might be worth a try, although you may not want to risk the ride home.




First thing I tried of course.


----------



## L Q (27 Aug 2015)

Legs are feeling it this week, 11 straight days off 23 miles each way are enjoyable but please can we have a few days of no wind.


----------



## confusedcyclist (27 Aug 2015)

Seemed like every white van man with a trailer was out to get me today and to top it off I had some toothless taxi driver  giving me abuse for taking primary on the approach to a roundabout after he tried to squeeze me to the gutter to get past rather than waiting 3 seconds. Apparently I have no right to use the road. 

We had a few words at traffic lights further up the road about his sh*t driving. He wasn't particularly friendly and resorted to some hysterical ranting. I took off at the green light as I wasn't going to get any sense out of him. He then went on to punish pass only to queue up again at the next set of lights. This time he tried to cut off cycle lane as I approached from behind. The div didn't realise I could simply past to the right instead. Luckily he turned off at the lights and we went on our separate ways. He came ---> <--- this close to colliding with another car at the roundabout while he was so preoccupied with giving me abuse out of the window, if only... 

Moron.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (27 Aug 2015)

raining again, there's a surprise!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Aug 2015)

Good news, for me anyway. Madison agreed my sheered crank was replaceable under warranty and the bike is fixed and ready for me to collect when I want to go get it. Might be tomorrows dinner time pootle


----------



## Ciar (27 Aug 2015)

Windy same as yesterday just not as harsh, smattering of very light rain as i neared the end so all in all perfick really ;-)


----------



## Spike on a bike (27 Aug 2015)

No rain here today yet 

Almost had a moment at the only crossroads on my commute as I forgot to u clip 

Somehow managed to stay upright 

Added an extra five miles home and called in on the outlaws for tea and a smoke


----------



## ianrauk (27 Aug 2015)

Oh well.. time to join the great unwashed and get the train home.... broken freehub wheel in hand.....


----------



## Spike on a bike (27 Aug 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Oh well.. time to join the great unwashed and get the train home.... broken freehub wheel in hand.....



Be careful in Lycra on the train mate


----------



## HarryTheDog (27 Aug 2015)

Well had a week off and back to it this week and so far been just dull boring but safe commutes, today with sunshine and a tailwind home I was grinning like a loon, even the youngster drafting me for a couple of miles without helping out did not dampen my spirits. ( he has done it before, he thinks he is clever but drafting a bloke twice your age just looks lame) I must have missed something however as my Garmin had my top speed down as 89 mph and top cadence as 180 rpm. Arrived home a sweaty mess but positively joyful.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Aug 2015)

Spike on a bike said:


> Be careful in Lycra on the train mate




Hehehe.. I take work clothes with me every day.


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Aug 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Hehehe.. I take work clothes with me every day.



You being in the music bizzo I expect your cycling gear is more conservative.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Aug 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> You being in the music bizzo I expect your cycling gear is more conservative.




The music biz is far from conservative.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (27 Aug 2015)

Australian motorists must be among the worst in the world. They're

intolerant;
aggressive;
impatient;
lacking in empathy;
prejudiced against cyclists; and

ignorant of the road rules pertaining to sharing the roads with cyclists.
They're more than prepared to put a cyclist in danger just to shave a few seconds off their trip time. I wish I could leave this country.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Aug 2015)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Australian motorists must be among the worst in the world. They're
> 
> intolerant;
> aggressive;
> ...




I have just been reading Mark Beaumont's book of his round the world trip. He said that Melbourne drivers where the worst that he came across.


----------



## martint235 (28 Aug 2015)

Well I didn't get wet. I think that's a first for this week. It was a really nice day out there today and no numpties. I entered an almost Zen like state and came up with a new Operation Kalm (this was when I forced myself to calm down and stop putting my bike on the floor in front of cars). I'm going to have some Sept Resolutions. Here's the first few:


I will not kick off at drivers for close passes, racing me into pinch points etc. By the time I kick off it's over and therefore pointless.
I will not put my bike down in front of cars in order to hold them up while I bang on the driver's window
I will wave my thanks and give a cheery smile to drivers that do nice things. Even if they are things that they really should be doing. Examples include hanging back at pinch points; giving me more room than I need (and judging by some youtube videos I don't really need a lot)
I will attempt to be calm; zenlike and enjoy the ride
I will remember that it should be more than just getting it to work, it should be a fun start to my day.

Right, now I'll start up the book on whether or not I get to the end of Tuesday........


----------



## HarryTheDog (28 Aug 2015)

Well a ride full of different emotions this morning. Riding out of the village past the old peoples sheltered housing, 2 paramadics cars were parked with 2 crying women consoling each other at the roadside, brought my spirits down a bit. My spirits were brought up again by a large tipper truck following me through Hornchurch and Rainham for nearly a mile ( kept wantng the guy to go past he was worrying me a bit) then pulled up at a set of lights next to me wound down his window and complimented me on my riding, gave me a huge grin and a thumbs up.
Then caught up with a guy I have dubbed Mr Miserable in Barking ( He is a fast rider but always pootles around 15 mph then if anyone goes past he latches onto them then goes past later and usually zooms off, he is fast but bloody miserable never talks or smiles etc) He did his normal let me go past then a mile later went past. However this morning I got some good advantages at 2 crossings by taking the road whilst he stayed on the cyleway and I topped the Canning Town flyover with him not even in sight, which makes a nice change,( he usually times his attack to beat me up it) cheered me up no end.


----------



## donnydave (28 Aug 2015)

Seriously could not be bothered today so drove


----------



## ianrauk (28 Aug 2015)

donnydave said:


> Seriously could not be bothered today so drove




Wow.
Sorry to hear that.

I must say there are times that I do feel like that, but have never actually not cycled. Once on the bike the 'not bothered' just slips away.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (28 Aug 2015)

Is it me or has this been one of the worst Augusts ever for wind and rain? I only worked two days this week but day one was miserably wet on the way in and leg-achingly windy on the way home. It was my first early start in a while too and my shoulders slumped a little at the realisation that, hey, it's completely dark at 5am. Winter draws on, as they say...


----------



## donnydave (28 Aug 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Wow.
> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> I must say there are times that I do feel like that, but have never actually not cycled. Once on the bike the 'not bothered' just slips away.



Thanks, just needed an easy day. Normal service should be resumed next week.

Related to the weather, has this year also been terrible for cold mornings? I'm sure I remember previous years where I would don shorts and short sleeve top without even thinking but all this summer I've been wearing longs and thermal tops, and on a couple of occasions a coat


----------



## L Q (28 Aug 2015)

Well a nice bit of tailwind for a few miles helped no end, well that's me done till Wednesday next week as I am getting picked up tonight as we are going away for a few days.

Commute this week 233 miles in total.


----------



## John_S (28 Aug 2015)

It was a nice sunny commute in today which made a nice contrast to lots of recent rides.

As of this mornings ride I clocked up over 500 commuting miles for August. I know that this number of miles is small fry compared to lots of other commuters on here but I was still pleased with clocking up this mileage. Having two young kids at home means that I don’t get the chance to take much of an extended ride if the weather is nice and pretty much have to get from A>B as quick as I can so managing 500 is a number I’m pleased with.

Following the comment above from Berk on a Bike about the weather it seems to me like the entire year has been bad for strong winds.

Hope that everyone has a good bank holiday weekend if fingers crossed you can get the time off.


----------



## Glow worm (28 Aug 2015)

The first 'hedge cutting' signs of the season have popped up by one farm around here. Right bloody thorny mess they've made too. I don't think it's legal to do it until September, so if I get a visit, I'd be tempted to report the sod!


----------



## martint235 (28 Aug 2015)

donnydave said:


> Thanks, just needed an easy day. Normal service should be resumed next week.
> 
> Related to the weather, has this year also been terrible for cold mornings? I'm sure I remember previous years where I would don shorts and short sleeve top without even thinking but all this summer I've been wearing longs and thermal tops, and on a couple of occasions a coat


Really? I've been in short sleeves and shorts since around the end of March. I've worn a waterproof jacket a couple of times this week but I've tended to just get wet most days.


----------



## Ciar (28 Aug 2015)

Well my commute home yesterday was decent no complaints until i got close to my house, heard a rubbing sound and checked it at the front door, god knows how but my 2 week old new bike's back wheel is buckled already and proper buckled like i had taken it for a spin in some dirt jumps! 

So in the car today and would have much preferred to have ridden


----------



## Ciar (28 Aug 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Is it me or has this been one of the worst Augusts ever for wind and rain? I only worked two days this week but day one was miserably wet on the way in and leg-achingly windy on the way home. It was my first early start in a while too and my shoulders slumped a little at the realisation that, hey, it's completely dark at 5am. Winter draws on, as they say...



I wouldn't say its been overly miserable but the climate in London is definitely different to where you are, what i will say is this year has been decidedly windy and generally in my face compared to the last two years.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Aug 2015)

Running some errands for work at dinner time, I'm coming down the cycle path and a bike is coming the other way. He points to his head and says to me "Helmet." I wouldn't have minded but the numpty was wearing a cap himself, I was that bemused I just laughed.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Aug 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Wow.
> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> I must say there are times that I do feel like that, but have never actually not cycled. Once on the bike the 'not bothered' just slips away.



I was just saying this to a lad at work who started commuting by bike yesterday. I told him when he gets a can't be bothered day, just get on the bike, because within 5 minutes he will be happy.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Aug 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Is it me or has this been one of the worst Augusts ever for wind and rain? I only worked two days this week but day one was miserably wet on the way in and leg-achingly windy on the way home. It was my first early start in a while too and my shoulders slumped a little at the realisation that, hey, it's completely dark at 5am. Winter draws on, as they say...



In Leicester we have had hardly any rain this year but yes it has definitely felt a lot windier


----------



## Salar (28 Aug 2015)

Glow worm said:


> The first 'hedge cutting' signs of the season have popped up by one farm around here. Right bloody thorny mess they've made too. I don't think it's legal to do it until September, so if I get a visit, I'd be tempted to report the sod!



Same here,

The farm in my lane was at it full pelt yesterday, the joys of rural village life .


----------



## ianrauk (28 Aug 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Is it me or has this been one of the worst Augusts ever for wind and rain? I only worked two days this week but day one was miserably wet on the way in and leg-achingly windy on the way home. It was my first early start in a while too and my shoulders slumped a little at the realisation that, hey, it's completely dark at 5am. Winter draws on, as they say...


August last year I suffered 3 rainy commutes. August this year, 4.



donnydave said:


> Thanks, just needed an easy day. Normal service should be resumed next week.
> 
> Related to the weather, has this year also been terrible for cold mornings? I'm sure I remember previous years where I would don shorts and short sleeve top without even thinking but all this summer I've been wearing longs and thermal tops, and on a couple of occasions a coat


Weather has been very mild this year in the SE. Haven't worn long sleeves or longs for months.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Aug 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I was just saying this to a lad at work who started commuting by bike yesterday. I told him when he gets a can't be bothered day, just get on the bike, because within 5 minutes he will be happy.



It does take a certain mindset. Some people just haven't got the drive to commit to a daily grind commute day in and day out in all weathers and that's quite understandable. I had to get the train last night and this morning because of the mechanical I had. It really reinforces my resolve to only ever cycle commute. There is no better way, even in the pissing rain.


----------



## andyfraser (28 Aug 2015)

Having been run off the road this morning I was hoping for an uneventful ride home. About 0.75 miles from home I reach the T junction at the end of one road where I turn right. I see cars coming from the left so I stop at the line ready to turn right. As I stop I'm aware of an elderly gentleman coming straight at me! He's completely cut the corner and has entered the road where cars turning left out of the road I'm on come out. Luckily he stopped in time!


----------



## martint235 (28 Aug 2015)

martint235 said:


> Well I didn't get wet. I think that's a first for this week. It was a really nice day out there today and no numpties. I entered an almost Zen like state and came up with a new Operation Kalm (this was when I forced myself to calm down and stop putting my bike on the floor in front of cars). I'm going to have some Sept Resolutions. Here's the first few:
> 
> 
> I will not kick off at drivers for close passes, racing me into pinch points etc. By the time I kick off it's over and therefore pointless.
> ...


Well I did say they were Sept resolutions!!! So the 3 motons I had a go at on the way home (actually all within 2 miles of home) don't count


----------



## John_S (28 Aug 2015)

It was an uneventful commute home apart from the two doves which nearly flew straight into my head.

As I approached two doves sitting by the side of the road they predictably decided to fly off as I got close to them. However instead of taking the sensible option of flying away from me they decided to fly up and then straight in the direction of my face causing me to duck and take rapid evasive action to avoid being hit in the face by a dove.


----------



## Glow worm (28 Aug 2015)

Odd one on the way home. Very lightly brushed a stationary moped's mudguard with my pannier - the moped moron was sat at lights in the middle of an ASL as they often do. The bloke went mental wanting my details! I just laughed and told him to f%ck off. Which he did which was very satisfying indeed ! There are some right fruitcakes out there.


----------



## Drago (29 Aug 2015)

Riding home tonight, downhill down a single track lane at a good lick and almost got had off by a badger
The dangers of the rural commute, eh?


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Aug 2015)

Drago said:


> Riding home tonight, downhill down a single track lane at a good lick and almost got had off by a badger
> The dangers of the rural commute, eh?



I often have problems with badgers, hares, Rabbits, foxes and deer. A hawk dive bombed us on the motorbike a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Drago (30 Aug 2015)

I'd like to get close to the local wallaby on me bike!


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (31 Aug 2015)

Wet, wet, wet and more wet. Surprisingly enjoyable though, full of cold and think the excerise and fresh air did me good


----------



## Rasmus (1 Sep 2015)

Summer's over. First signs of overnight frost on the fields. Should've put knee warmers on...


----------



## Illaveago (1 Sep 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> I often have problems with badgers, hares, Rabbits, foxes and deer. A hawk dive bombed us on the motorbike a couple of weeks ago.


What the hawk was on a motorbike!


----------



## martint235 (1 Sep 2015)

Well day 1 of my new resolution went sort of ok. There was no gesticulating at traffic in a bad way or swearing and shouting at drivers. There was some mutterings under my breath though. I did wave to 3 drivers for being nice to me.


----------



## iLB (1 Sep 2015)

Yesterday, rain, puncture, snapped front mech.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Sep 2015)

Very mild this morning with even a hint of sunshine.
This was the last morning commute of the school summer holidays. Let battle commence tomorrow with all the school run drivers. Plenty of other cycle commuters on the route today... including a very quick one


----------



## Karlt (1 Sep 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I was just saying this to a lad at work who started commuting by bike yesterday. I told him when he gets a can't be bothered day, just get on the bike, because within 5 minutes he will be happy.


I wish that were always so. When I have a "can't be arsed" day, I still hate it an hour later when I get to work. Some days the mojo just isn't there.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Sep 2015)

Whisper it quietly but there was hardly any wind today. Also a dry commute home as well. Saw plenty of cyclists out tonight, must have been getting their fix as the weather last week and over the weekend (though Sunday was nice in the morning) has been pretty miserable.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Sep 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Whisper it quietly but there was hardly any wind today. Also a dry commute home as well. Saw plenty of cyclists out tonight, must have been getting their fix as the weather last week and over the weekend (though Sunday was nice in the morning) has been pretty miserable.




Are you copying me Squire?.. exactly the same for me. No wind, no rain and lots of other cyclists. 'twas a nice commute.
Stepped through the door and it started to rain.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Sep 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Are you copying me Squire?.. exactly the same for me. No wind, no rain and lots of other cyclists. 'twas a nice commute.
> Stepped through the door and it started to rain.



I'm not worthy to stand in your shadow, never mind have the balls to try and copy you


----------



## ianrauk (1 Sep 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm not worthy to stand in your shadow, never mind have the balls to try and copy you



Bless ya mate...
And this is from the iron man who's mileage eclipses all others on MCL


----------



## fineanddandy (1 Sep 2015)

Well after about 3 months as a cycle commuter that is the first proper soaking I've had. There were points on the way home tonight where a paddle would have been more use than pedals.

Serves me right for deciding a week ago to cycle regardless of a bit of drizzle or light rain!

Oh and got my first puncture too thanks to some kind soul leaving a broken bottle on the cycle path.

Still better than the tube


----------



## Jenkins (1 Sep 2015)

Lovely ride in first thing - light winds, warmer than expected and dry so I took the mudguards (SKS Race Blade longs) of the bike as showers were not predicted until late afternoon and I was due to finish early afternoon.

Big mistake - the late afternoon showers turned into late morning, early afternoon and mid afternoon showers so the roads were wet and filthy for the trip home, but at least the rain is still warm.


----------



## Gez73 (2 Sep 2015)

Dry run in today but considerably chillier and a little misty too. Grey clouds too. Gez


----------



## martint235 (2 Sep 2015)

A really nice run in today. Notable only for the number of cyclists doing impressions of Nanuk of the North. I'd melt if I wore half of that clobber.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Sep 2015)

Yep... the (school run) traffic is back. Few of the roads I used backed up with cars. Oh well, I had 6 weeks of joyous traffic free commuting.
Was only 7degs when I left this morning so threw on the windcheater. It didn't take long to start building up a sweat though. But as Martin said, amazed at a couple of cycle commuters dressed for an Arctic expedition.


----------



## Origamist (2 Sep 2015)

Yep, traffic levels have doubled and driving standards have dropped...the holidays are over officially over.

9C and with not much wind was a nice welcome back to the bike after a lazy BH weekend.


----------



## Arjimlad (2 Sep 2015)

Lovely smile & wave from a rather nice lady in an Audi estate - yes, an Audi estate - when I stopped in a passing place & waved her past. 

We'd both had to reverse a bit to accommodate oncoming traffic so she had ample time to check out my lycra-clad thighs !


----------



## Ciar (2 Sep 2015)

so far so good, coming home last night made me chuckle, riding along burdett road up to the mile end junction i spot a fixxie type individual jumping lights the norm on my commute even the odd track stand, best part was where i gradually slowed down to a red light because i do odd things like stop at them, only for this numpty to actually ride into me because they didn't expect me to stop!

he was like sorry bruv i just laughed as she continued (i only worked out it was a female then due to the voice) on through said red light as i expected, another cyclist was shocked and even said it's not like you slowed abruptly, he was just amazed at how stupid said person was, all i could say was i expect it so you can't be shocked really ;-)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Sep 2015)

Got to my turning point on the way home tonight and the cycling Gods looked lovingly down on me. Behind me and chasing me the last ten miles home was this:







and I rode towards this:


----------



## fossyant (3 Sep 2015)

First day back after 8 working days off. Roads were surprisingly quiet.

Bloody headset pre load washer is going clickety click despite being cleaned up a couple of weeks ago. Out with the coppa slip later.

New overshoes and waterproof top in panniers as the old ones were getting tatty.


----------



## Origamist (3 Sep 2015)

I really don't like the transition from quiet to busy roads...Good to see the lollipop people again though.

8C and a light cross/headwind. Roads were damp, but no rain (dodged some torrential showers yesterday which was a bonus). 

Saw a few clusters of cyclists out - must have been due to cycle to work day as I had never seen them before!


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Sep 2015)

Riding home along a road which narrows to single-track I slowed to look along the single-track bit, & stopped as there was an oncoming car.

The lady driving behind me thinks MGIF! and blazes past me right into the path of the oncoming car, and then has to stand on her brakes.

She then has to reverse into the place where I have stopped, so I & the car following her, both have to move back.

The driver of the oncoming car and I were having a right old laugh at this.


----------



## L Q (3 Sep 2015)

First day back after a few days off and a lovely ride to work, felt fresh on the start of the ride.

I was amazed after 20 miles as the legs felt really good.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (3 Sep 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Are you copying me Squire?.. exactly the same for me. No wind, no rain and lots of other cyclists. 'twas a nice commute.
> Stepped through the door and it started to rain.


...and I'll jump in on that party with exactly the same! 

First ride after a couple of weeks off and it was a joy to be back! 
Somehow, and I have no idea how, I seemed to swerve through the gaps in the darkest of skies, was expecting a soaking all of the way. Roads were wet as though from showers ahead of me so the bike, especially the wheels, were filthy, wet brake dust urggghh. Got through the door and the heavens opened so waited until it had passed then was out giving the bike a clean.


----------



## Tom B (3 Sep 2015)

Yesterday's commute home involved the first commute crash....

Completely my fault, daydreaming about my tea and got sucked by the kerb resulting in my being sprawlled over the cheese grater like pavement at 20mph.

1. Bike is fine.
2. I have lots of tarmac rash!

Still cycled in this morning :-)


----------



## ianrauk (3 Sep 2015)

Damn the school traffic...damn them all to hell. It's a bloody nightmare. 
'Twas a little bit on the cooler side this morning so put on the windcheater. By the time I got halfway into my commute I was a tad warm.. so off with the windcheater and back to S/S's. 

Last night it happened again. I got through the door and it started raining. Come 8pm and the heavens really opened, trying it's best to dump a whole years worth of rain in one go.

Also bumped into that very nice @Mista Preston last night. On his way home on his commute. Nice to have a 5 minute chin wag.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Sep 2015)

Apparently today was national cycle to work day so it would be rude not to ride in. Out at 0615 went right out of the drive instead of left. Through Newtown Linford and cut through Bradgate Park which was deserted more chance of being taken out by a deer than pedestrians .Back to Cropston ,Rothley ,Mountsorrel then Quorn a couple of loops of the village 11.1 miles .Bit chilly this morning but still went for shorts and short sleeves .Homeward took a different route Quorn ,Woodhouse ,Swithland ,Rothley ,Cropston and back through Bradgate Park and Home 12.1 miles in nice weather watching the darkening sky's in the distance but the rain held off.


----------



## summerdays (3 Sep 2015)

Morning commute nice and the homeward one, generally the same apart from one lady who twice gave me zero space...


----------



## ianrauk (3 Sep 2015)

First time in a long while I nearly came a cropper. Complete and utter xxxxxx woman driver in a little sh!tbox decided to over take and immediately left hook me. Left me very little room. Good thing the spidey senses were tingling and managed to brake and stop in time or she would have hit me. She got some very loud, rude words and hand gestures aimed in her direction.

Apart from that, it was a great commute. Nice cheeky tailwind and managed to dodge the incoming rain... again.


----------



## HLaB (3 Sep 2015)

After losing my office bike parking space and director level comments about it being unsightly in the office I haven't commuted for a while and concentrated more on club tt's. Well last night I thought sod it, and part cycled in as a leg loosener for the NCCC TT. The country road I normally take is shut so I diverted through town. 
Lol on the way back tonight someone fancied my back wheel as I leisurely spun to the start of the TT, so I dropped the pace then suddenly upped several fold, it worked, he was dropped in seconds and worked as a warm up for the TT too, a pb 26.04 :-)


----------



## fossyant (4 Sep 2015)

Bumped into a regular (or rather he caught me) on the loop - he is as quick as me but has gears. He had recovered from the last time I saw him with a gashed chin having hit the deck on diesel.

Headset pre load washer got a quick clean and a dollop of coppa slip. All quiet and no clicks on the headset test track that is Alexander Road.

Getting changed this morning was a case of showing various security passes to numerous security guards as our building is being used as a base for the 2015 Sainsburys Youth Games so if full of hundreds of teenagers and staff running the games.


----------



## Origamist (4 Sep 2015)

Wind a tad stronger and still a head/crosswind. Temp about 9C so went with arm-warmers but left the gilet at home...

Front mech is playing up again. Instead of sorting it out, I'm going to get a narrow/wide chainring for a 1x10 option for autumn/winter. With a 44t mated to a 11-28 cassette, I'll be fine.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (4 Sep 2015)

I've been a bit nippy across my chest the last couple of mornings so thought I'd throw on another base layer, hmm... far too warm this morning! 
Had a tool cut me up, I was shifting along at around 30-32mph approaching a left hander, I heard the car and knew they were going to try and get round me before the bend. Clearly there was no thought that anything might be coming the other way so when it did the driver just took evasive right in front of me. As I'd got momentum I shifted alongside him and to be fair he did apologise, but, I said to him, look chap, it ain't about the apologising, have the noodle to not drive like a tw@t in the first place... After that was just a standard run.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (4 Sep 2015)

Just realised, if I fancy a 59 mile return leg today it would take me to over 10'000 miles this year. Damning point is I've only realistically got 2.5 hours to do it... Gah, might have to wait till Monday.


----------



## Ciar (4 Sep 2015)

for a Friday it was sort of eventful, pulled to the kirb to bump up and take of the top layer, didn't think kerb would be slippery hit at wrong angle, slammed bike into inner thigh and a nice pedal like graze down ankle, didn't fall off and recovered like a pro still felt a complete numpty ;-)

then further on said commute the fairy doth hit me for the first time in two years, so it's time to switch the new tyres over to the old faithful marathon plus's.


----------



## Sim2003 (4 Sep 2015)

This morning at 3:30am heavy wind and rain. I headed out to work and about 2 minutes up the road I saw some gal walking out in the rain. I saw 2 taxis pass her and as I passed by she jokily asked for a backie. She didn't sound or look drunk, wasn't abrupt and didn't shout at me as I passed by so I decided to spin round and said she could sit on the pannier rack if it held her ok (she clearly needed the help). It was a little odd and probably uncomfortable as hell for her cos of my fat arse and my pannier. 

Turns out she was let down by a friend to lend money off that night and was making her way to another friend to lend money for her daughter to get to school that day. I got her 2&1/2 miles up the road she gave me a thank you and we went our separate way.

I have not been able to stop smiling/chuckling about this, lads at work were laughing about it too. Most of all I'm pleased my pannier didn't break  If I had the money on me to give her I would have but this was far more entertaining for me.


----------



## donnydave (4 Sep 2015)

absolutely mental traffic on the way home yesterday, I'm certain it wasn't as bad as this last time kids were at school, unless I've got used to the summer quiet period. This morning the road in Willingham north of Cambs was due to motorcycle accident  there's a junction very close to ped crossing and co op car park exit where things have gotten quite close a few times and this morning there was a bike in the road and ambulance + a few people milling around with police road closed signs. Trying to keep an eye out on the local news to see if the rider is ok.

Due to this incident I had to take a different route to work which was actually very refreshing, ignored the guided busway and went through Rampton/Cottenham and across the A10 - quite tricky on a bike, if you follow the cycle path you have to cross right in front of new traffic joining the road so there's never a suitable gap. I ignored this stupid arrangement and joined the cars properly and everything was fine but would be quite difficult if you don't have the confidence/fitness to stand up and go for it. My faith in humanity was slightly improved when someone waited patiently for a blind corner, I waved thanks afterwards and they gave a flick of hazards and a nice wide pass , its nice to see someone awake and who knows what they are doing


----------



## DrLex (4 Sep 2015)

Fair-sized gash in the front tyre accompanied a puncture, so secondary use as tyre boot for the piece of sandpaper at the base of the puncture repair kit.


----------



## John_S (4 Sep 2015)

Yet again it was really windy tonight and a headwind for most of the way home which wasn't fun.

I was very nearly taken out on my ride home today by a silver Mercedes which pulled out of a side road and came within centimetres of ploughing straight into the side of me. I think that the only thing that made him stop in the nick of time was the fact that another cyclist who was just behind me shouted so loudly at the car it caught the drivers attention. Therefore thank you very much to whoever that cyclist was who prevented me from being taken out.

Later on in my ride I saw one of the other cycle commuters that I see on a regular basis and he looks a bit like Bill Bailey so that cheered me up on what was a pretty miserable ride home in the wind and drizzle.

Hope that everyone has a good weekend.

John


----------



## Lonestar (5 Sep 2015)

Coming up from Aldgate/Whitechapel last night.

Twice in the last four return (night) commutes a car in the left hand turn lane has misread the signal and almost crossed into me (he had the red and I had that little green cycle thingy).Meaning im having to stop and shout "STOP" at them.Im getting pretty p1553d off with it now.This is going towards Whitechapel but same basics as coming from Whitechapel (where it happened).All they see is a green and of they go.What the traffic signal is showing is the same basics as last night.

Roughly 930pm but last might was 1030pm.

Also SMIDSY after Mile End junction (on ride in) next one on with the college on the right.Van crosses from the right into my path as I ride through the junction,didn't see me in all my Hi-Viz while I was in a perfectly good nvisible road position for once with nothing blocking his sight at all.No other traffic apart from Cars waiting to come out of the left hand turn lane when the lights change.I can understand some SMIDSY's but not that one.Perhaps his mind drifted off.Should be IDSY.Stopped about ten yards short.

Obviously though even wearing Hi-Viz isn't foolproof but generally ok.


----------



## HarryTheDog (7 Sep 2015)

After a excellent Sunday pootling through Thetford Forest trails on my MTB in brilliant sunshine and watching the tour of Britain highlights last night and seeing ex club mate Conor Dunne in a 4 man breakaway winning the points jersey, I was in a excellent mood.
This of course got ruined, 
overtook a small old escort van in standstill traffic through Harold Wood, the guy then gave me a really nasty punishment pass later nearly taking my elbow off with his wing mirror, then the twonk turned off left immediately afterwards. 
The mood was lifted in Rainham by me spotting a middle aged man in a business suit walking towards me with a proper babies dummy in his mouth, he looked completely normal apart from that. 
Nobody serious to play with just a few pootlers to overtake, got to watch a little race with 3 guys battling for the KOM of the Canning Town flyover hill. Pity I had not been closer I could have joined in, as it was I caught them on the downhill.


----------



## Origamist (7 Sep 2015)

HarryTheDog said:


> After a excellent Sunday pootling through Thetford Forest trails on my MTB in brilliant sunshine and watching the tour of Britain highlights last night and seeing ex club mate* Conor Dunne *in a 4 man breakaway winning the points jersey, I was in a excellent mood.
> This of course got ruined,
> overtook a small old escort van in standstill traffic through Harold Wood, the guy then gave me a really nasty punishment pass later nearly taking my elbow off with his wing mirror, then the twonk turned off left immediately afterwards.
> The mood was lifted in Rainham by me spotting a middle aged man in a business suit walking towards me with a proper babies dummy in his mouth, he looked completely normal apart from that.
> Nobody serious to play with just a few pootlers to overtake, got to watch a little race with 3 guys battling for the KOM of the Canning Town flyover hill. Pity I had not been closer I could have joined in, as it was I caught them on the downhill.



He's a big chap, saw him yesterday! Am trying to take Friday off so i can head over to Buxton...

Magnificent morning - cool, sunny and with the lightest caress of a headwind...Passed a chap close to home and he jumped on my tail for a 3/4 of a mile - unusual to see anyone on the way to Middlewich from Sandbach at 7.30.

Bike given a spruce up at the weekend and stopping power was much better after I cleaned the rims, fettled the brakes and sand-papered the pads...


----------



## EthelF (7 Sep 2015)

Well, summer is definitely over now, traffic is nack to its mad 'normal' levels now that the schools are back. So the roadworks on Embankment were more chaoric than I have ever seen them. Cars vans and lorries all but gridlocked, and 2 wheelers zooming through tiny gaps at silly speeds - one cyclist came to grief as he switched from filtering on the right to the left, clipped the back of a car (and broke its rear light) before ending up sprawled on the pavement. He seemed OK if a bit sore, and was exchanging details with the rather cross looking driver when I passed.


----------



## donnydave (7 Sep 2015)

I was hoping to make it through the winter then fit a new chain next year but its on the fast train to skip city and has nearly thrown me off getting away from a stop so new chain it is


----------



## Tankengine (7 Sep 2015)

Commute home : Puncture, slashed tyre. Repaired and bought new tyre, all good to go. Yey my bike works again woohoo.

5 minutes later, knocked off by some total moron turning left across me. He didn't indicate, he didn't look and he didn't admit it was his fault or even say sorry. Idiot.

Bike looks a bit odd, handlebars dented in and fork& wheel don't look quite right. Arm and shoulder swelling up nicely now. Tomorrow = dr and bike shop. Sigh. 

Idiot. Idiot. Idiot.


----------



## fossyant (7 Sep 2015)

No commute. Way too much pain from my dodgy drive system. Hacked off with it.


----------



## DCLane (7 Sep 2015)

Morning commute was fine.

Homeward commute was through a seemingly busy Leeds city centre: less than 1/2 a mile into my ride home and a pedestrian, wearing earphones, steps out at a pedestrian crossing when it's green for me/red for them and keeps going across the road without looking either way.

I shouted, braked and they carried on regardless ... until I hit them. At which point they stared, realised what had happened and ran off.

Result: scraped shifter, bent bars and a scraped me.

At least a few others waiting to cross the road helped and the car behind me stopped.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (7 Sep 2015)

Legs were purring today both to and from work. This morning was 5 deg C out in the country and it felt it too. What warmed me up though was the smiley feeling I got 18 miles in, meant I passed 10'000 miles this year.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Sep 2015)

nice one @MickeyBlueEyes


----------



## steve keay (8 Sep 2015)

First commute on my new steed. Kind of embarrassed that my commute is only 1.5 miles. I do plan on extending this to around five miles when I can, or feel like it.
Just finished a hard night shift .been off for three weeks. By the time 6am arrived I was done in. ( I have a real physical job humping gas cylinders around all night) plus it was raining so just cycled straight home. Hopefully add some miles tomorrow.now off to my warm bed. Hopefully the neighbours dog won't wake me up. Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Trickedem (8 Sep 2015)

DCLane said:


> Result: scraped shifter, bent bars and a scraped me.
> 
> At least a few others waiting to cross the road helped and the car behind me stopped.


Bloody Pedestrians! Hope the damage to you and the bike isn't too bad.


----------



## cyberknight (8 Sep 2015)

Cold and thick fog coming home from night shift, had to wear the boil in the bag windproof which is to large so its flappy as i didnt think it was going to be this nippy .


----------



## martint235 (8 Sep 2015)

There seem to be many more cyclists around this week, more than I've seen in any other week. There is also a large proportion of the smiley, wavey, noddy brigade out to. Nobbers. One will be along in a minute to complain how the big bloke on a black Planet X completely ignored him this morning.

Operation Kalm 2 is still going reasonably well. Only one gesticulation this morning and when I caught him at lights I resisted the urge to tell him what I thought of him. I just sat patiently behind him.


----------



## Karlt (8 Sep 2015)

There's a bloke I often overtake who I swear has psychic powers. In a pattern repeated for several miles, I overtake him, I hit a red light, he catches up with me just as it changes, and then off we go again. I've tried slowing down to his pace, but then I always catch lights just as they're turning red. How does the bugger do it?


----------



## SavageHoutkop (8 Sep 2015)

Too close pass from a bus driver, stopped to inform him of this (Politely, I might add, but I was still a bit grumpy after).

But then two compliments on my bike from a pedestrian and then another bus driver!


----------



## Karlt (8 Sep 2015)

Tankengine said:


> Commute home : Puncture, slashed tyre. Repaired and bought new tyre, all good to go. Yey my bike works again woohoo.
> 
> 5 minutes later, knocked off by some total moron turning left across me. He didn't indicate, he didn't look and he didn't admit it was his fault or even say sorry. Idiot.
> 
> ...



I trust that whether he admits fault or not you're ensuring his insurers will have sight of the bill from said bike shop


----------



## Origamist (8 Sep 2015)

Classic scenario: dog, dog owner and extendable lead last night - coming up to Ashley junction a dog runs into the road and owner has no idea how to use the lead. I slam on the brakes as does the car coming in the opposite direction as the dog was about 4 meters into the road...Owner apologized, but I was just glad the dog didn't pay the price for their ineptness.

Chilly this morning down to 5C. Opted for a gilet and it was the right call. Could probably have done with knee-warmers/longer gloves, but I coped!

Passed a guy on a beautiful black Rourke with Rourke tights on the way to Byley. He caught me a mile later and I towed him for the next mile and a half. Thanked me when I detoured on my new route.


----------



## HarryTheDog (8 Sep 2015)

Ride home last night was fine, livened up by another couple of roadies chasing me through Hornchurch for a mile or so. We all ended up at a set of lights blowing hard, dripping sweat over our bikes but grinning like school kids.
This morning was event free as well, saw a old guy probably in his sixties on a old steel bike with Tri bars going through Dagenham at a fair rate. I was impressed how dam flat his back was, he seemed to be laying on the top tube. He got the best of the lights and I gave up after he had sailed through 3 greens as I arrived at each on reds so he disapeared off. Near work I spied a work colleague who is fairly serious on his Cannondale Evo super six. I decided I would catch him. Once I got to his back wheel he turned, recognsed me, grinned and gave me a comedy thumping of his bars. His excuse being he never saw me coming.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (8 Sep 2015)

This morning: base layer, long-sleeved jersey, tights, full-fingered gloves.

Yippee.


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Sep 2015)

Traffic's sh*te again now 

Saw a rider down at the junction of Putney Hill and the A205. 2 motorcyclists and another couple of passers-by in his attendance, so hope he is ok... seemed to be writhing around a fair bit.

Europcar boy on Embankment couldn't sit behind me at the lights and decided to hop up the kerb to position himself a cpl of yards ahead of the stop line. I didn't trust the van that was waiting there and decided not to sit on the inside of it, even though it's no left turn at those lights. Got the funny looks from Voeckler clone and him swinging wide right for me to come through the inside, when I was sat on his wheel. Should have been more patient and waited behind me shouldn't he  Eventually I took the bait and turned off up Blackfriars ramp soon after. Annoys me when riders are so insistent that people don't ride behind them but are so eager to do a naughty to get marginally in front at a red light.


----------



## Tankengine (8 Sep 2015)

Karlt said:


> I trust that whether he admits fault or not you're ensuring his insurers will have sight of the bill from said bike shop




For sure. His insurers rang me to hear my side today. And then having heard it, told me to send the damage report and bill to them


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Sep 2015)

steve keay said:


> First commute on my new steed. Kind of embarrassed that my commute is only 1.5 miles. I do plan on extending this to around five miles when I can, or feel like it.
> Just finished a hard night shift .been off for three weeks. By the time 6am arrived I was done in. ( I have a real physical job humping gas cylinders around all night) plus it was raining so just cycled straight home. Hopefully add some miles tomorrow.now off to my warm bed. Hopefully the neighbours dog won't wake me up. Hope you all have a good day


Whatever distance, it's far better than driving!


----------



## HarryTheDog (8 Sep 2015)

The evening ride home reminded me I am getting a old fart, saw two young mtb chaps ahead trying to crush each other they were really going for it. , I grinned to myself that I would soon zip past them. They were only 100 metres ahead. how wrong was I, nasty little headwind but they were managing around 16-18 mph, I started to be convinced they both had motors. One visibly gave up after half a mile, took me a flippin mile to get past the faster one, no motors visible.
Coming into Dagenham there seemed to be a lot of pedestrians, mostly walking on the cycleway not the pavement as per usual. I caught up with a another rider who seemed to be utterly perplexed by the peds behaviour. I sauntered up beside him and explained this was the norm for Dagenham, if you are under 18 it is uncool to walk on the pavement , much cooler to semi annoy cyclists. the guy was amazed he had never gone this way before . Told me he was not coming again.
Hornchurch had me thanking myself for riding a bike. Traffic was rammed for half a mile trying to get over the A127.


----------



## Drago (8 Sep 2015)

Cycling in today. A bit chilly, so moderately wrapped up. Doing a good lick down the windy country lane, maybe 20 MPH of sheer warp speed being produced by my mighty thighs.

Anyway, I’m a regular shoulder checker so was aware of a lorry coming up behind me long before it arrived. A big old un-artic 17 tonne class job. He came up behind me, wasn’t hassling me. I was in a decent primary, but being the nice chap I am was already thinking ahead to a straight stretch coming up where I could move across and help get him safely past.

But no, it didn’t work like that. Our Yorkie munching friend decided it was most appropriate to try and overtake in his lumbering behemoth on the approach to a blind corner. To be fair he left me plenty of room, but nevertheless I was thinking “what a chump, if someone were coming the other way there’d be a right mess here.”

And you can guess what happened next.

Right on cue a procession of 3 cars came round the corner in the opposite direction. The first braked hard to avoid smearing itself over the front of the large oncoming truck. The second braked hard and just avoided rear ending the first. Alas, the third shunted up the rear of the second. Not hard enough to hurt, but enough to mess up the bumper, grille and bonnet.

I took great delight in shouting “anyone want a witness?”


----------



## DrLex (8 Sep 2015)

Drago said:


> [...]
> 
> I took great delight in shouting “anyone want a witness?”



Must look good on the witness statement when you put your occupation.


----------



## Drago (8 Sep 2015)

Yes, "Gigolo" always looks good.


----------



## Simontm (9 Sep 2015)

Back on the commute after two weeks of work related shoite and trying to get my girl through the first couple of days of big school (wife's taken over duties this morning and it's still not too good ) . Schools are definitely back aren't they!!! I think the best term to describe the style of driving at this time of year is random, very random  
Saw a few people in arm warmers and jackets which was a bit weird for me as it is still in the 13/14s in the morning down here. 
Numpty count: 1 School mum (natch) just decided to pull out on a mini-roundabout as I was turning right. She did put a hand up in apologies.


----------



## Sittingduck (9 Sep 2015)

It will get worse in a few weeks time when the the nights start drawing in. As soon as it is getting dark during evening rush hour it turns into silly season. I think the drivers take a couple of weeks to adjust to commuting in the dark... expect the unexpected.


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2015)

Simontm said:


> She did put a hand up in apologies.


Are you sure it wasn't a Nazi salute?


----------



## Simontm (9 Sep 2015)

Drago said:


> Are you sure it wasn't a Nazi salute?


Lots of national socialists doing the school run in your area?


----------



## JMT (9 Sep 2015)

Good ride in this morning, cool but not cold, threatened to rain at one point but stopped after a few drops. Lots of good drivers on the way in one even anticipating that I was catching a slower cyclist (slower than me, I was surprised) an held back until I passed them, another waiting at a traffic calming point where I had right of way (this doesn't happen often). Thinking about extended ride home up Creech hill Lulworth as its the only hill to have beaten me so far. I am prepared this time though, I have my camera so I can stop if I get tired..... I mean to take pictures of the lovely scenery.


----------



## L Q (9 Sep 2015)

The last few morning have been nice and fresh and very little wind.

Big thanks to the grass cutters on the water railway who have left all the debris on the pathway, how I haven't got a puncture I will never know.


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2015)

Decent ride this morning. Overcast and dull so popped my lights on. As a joined the Floop a chap on a Boardman passed. Off I took and I recognised him as one of the more rapid commuters. Started to gain on him but lost out at each of the styals as he could get away quicker with gears. He then dropped me on the slightly downhill sections. Eventually caught him and had a brief chat.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Sep 2015)

My morning commute was brightened by the local PCSO dishing out parking tickets at one of the local primary schools.


----------



## Ciar (9 Sep 2015)

Easy going riding this week, slight detour yesterday due to the incident down Leytonstone high street, so i did the romford road forest gate and into Wanstead route, added a few miles and it was nice to have a bit of different scenery even if it was for the completely wrong reasons, hope the person concerned recovers


----------



## bikingdad90 (9 Sep 2015)

Nice ride in this morning, 18 miles and 174 meters of climbing on mainly empty roads. Had one close pass but I did get a toot of appreciation from a very friendly lorry which hung behind me until I moved in to a lay by to let him pass. Looking forward to the ride home, mainly downhill but got a few kickers to contend with at the start and end.


----------



## Karlt (9 Sep 2015)

To avoid the 'orrible 'ill that starts my commute home by the most direct route I took a bunch of flattish roads out of my way. All I actually achieved was adding 4 miles to the distance, and amazingly despite avoiding the 'orrible 500' hill I still ended up with 300' more climbing than normal. There's no escape. Might have to replace the 52/40 with a compact, even though there's a 30 cog on the back.

Going in was nicer; heard an engine behind me on a bit of singletrack road and actually got a thank-you flash of the hazard lights when I paused in a passing place to let him by.


----------



## steve keay (9 Sep 2015)

Rode a couple of extra miles on. The way home this morning. Still find it hard after a night shift. Bloody neighbours dog has woken me up six times today :/ May try to sleep a bit later.


----------



## martint235 (9 Sep 2015)

A headwind all the way home!! Fantastic!!! It's been a while since I practiced my headwind riding! As can be noted by my lowly 14.7mph average.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Sep 2015)

martint235 said:


> A headwind all the way home!! Fantastic!!! It's been a while since I practiced my headwind riding! As can be noted by my lowly 14.7mph average.




Yup, bit blowy out there at the moment. But at leaast it's not raining like this mornings ride. And the traffic was a complete mare. 
The past 2 commute home have been some of my fastest (17's) so will see how it compares tonight.


----------



## martint235 (9 Sep 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Yup, bit blowy out there at the moment. But at leaast it's not raining like this mornings ride. And the traffic was a complete mare.
> The past 2 commute home have been some of my fastest (17's) so will see how it compares tonight.


Oh yes someone mentioned rain this morning. Those of us that are hard working civil servants had been in the office for an hour and a half before it started though....


----------



## rdfcyclist (9 Sep 2015)

Risking the possible conclusion that I will be known as the 'chap who only posts when things are thrown at him' person; a small child decided to throw gravel at me today as I passed. Luckily the little tike missed but I was hit by the knowledge that I've cycling for 5 years today. Yay me


----------



## summerdays (9 Sep 2015)

I decided to count bikes as I passed them this morning, in my 8 and a half miles I counted about 175, and I had a look to see how many flyby's on Strava and just 32. As commutes go, it wasn't bad, and I got the layers about right.

I asked Mr Summerdays to guess and his guess was 20, which I'd seen by the first mile and a half!


----------



## ianrauk (9 Sep 2015)

martint235 said:


> Oh yes someone mentioned rain this morning. Those of us that are hard working civil servants had been in the office for an hour and a half before it started though....




And skive off even earlier....


----------



## ianrauk (9 Sep 2015)

boo to headwinds and bad traffic.. especially bad traffic caused by temporary lights. 
I was nearly run into by a silly woman in a big car this evening. At a set of lights she just slowly drifted left into me. Of course she was looking at her mobile phone. A loud slap on the roof of her car soon snapped her out of her phone daze. And she gave me a guilty look.


----------



## dave r (9 Sep 2015)

summerdays said:


> I decided to count bikes as I passed them this morning, in my 8 and a half miles I counted about 175, and I had a look to see how many flyby's on Strava and just 32. As commutes go, it wasn't bad, and I got the layers about right.
> 
> I asked Mr Summerdays to guess and his guess was 20, which I'd seen by the first mile and a half!



I'm lucky if I see 4 or 5 bikes on my commute


----------



## Effyb4 (9 Sep 2015)

dave r said:


> I'm lucky if I see 4 or 5 bikes on my commute


In my 6 mile commute this morning I saw 2 bikes, sometimes I don't see any other cyclists


----------



## subaqua (9 Sep 2015)

Ciar said:


> Easy going riding this week, slight detour yesterday due to the incident down Leytonstone high street, so i did the romford road forest gate and into Wanstead route, added a few miles and it was nice to have a bit of different scenery even if it was for the completely wrong reasons, hope the person concerned recovers



what incident on Leytonstone high road ? 

and were you on the bit of CS2 leading into stratford when some nobber on a bike nearly took another guy with panniers out .


----------



## dave r (9 Sep 2015)

Effyb4 said:


> In my 6 mile commute this morning I saw 2 bikes, sometimes I don't see any other cyclists



My commute is six and a half miles and like you some days I dont see another cyclist.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (9 Sep 2015)

I nearly passed out coming home.

A tail wind.......unbelievable!


----------



## summerdays (9 Sep 2015)

dave r said:


> I'm lucky if I see 4 or 5 bikes on my commute


I see that many without leaving the house in the morning.


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I nearly passed out coming home.
> 
> A tail wind.......unbelievable!



Hah. Hard work for me....


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2015)

Good ride home. Got a wheel sucker on the Floop for a couple of miles but he couldn't get through the Styals as fast as me... Despite my fat ar$e (panniers) honest.


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2015)

Surprisingly chilly riding home tonight. The nights are drawing in, and wonderful Winter will soon be upon us.


----------



## Simontm (10 Sep 2015)

So getting the bike out I see the sun coming up so chuck on the bike sunglasses, thinking that low light's gonna be fun. Heading away from the river I emerge into a misty misty morning looking like a plonker with the glasses on, but hey, persevere!  Speaking of which, didn't someone on here say putting washing up liquid on glasses prevents steaming up? How does that work then? 
Nice cool ride in - still holding off on the base layers and long stuff! 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## martint235 (10 Sep 2015)

Simontm said:


> So getting the bike out I see the sun coming up so chuck on the bike sunglasses, thinking that low light's gonna be fun. Heading away from the river I emerge into a misty misty morning looking like a plonker with the glasses on, but hey, persevere!  Speaking of which, didn't someone on here say putting washing up liquid on glasses prevents steaming up? How does that work then?
> Nice cool ride in - still holding off on the base layers and long stuff!
> Numpty count: 0


I tried the washing up liquid thing yesterday morning and to be honest it did seem to work but..... you put the washing up liquid on the inside of your glasses then make sure you wipe it off so that you can see. I think it's a daily job cos mine were ok yesterday but steamed up again this morning.

Pockets of very cold air in some dips on my route today, brrrrr.


----------



## fossyant (10 Sep 2015)

Bit nippy but nice with the sunrise.

Hulme isn't all bad....


----------



## Origamist (10 Sep 2015)

Another splendid morning. Was on the carbon fibre Scott, but the wind was a bit swirly and didn't seem to be going at the speed I anticipated.

Left my street and saw another chap coming from the other end of my street, on a racing bike! I'd never seen him before and caught him on the way to Middlewich. He didn't draft, but upped his pace and stayed around 20m behind for the next 3-4 miles. I didn't see him again when I turned off for the back roads to Knutsford (which continue to be a revelation only 1 car on Tuesday and 2 today!). 

New pair of bib shorts were on the "compression" side of things (i.e. seams straining), but the pad was very comfortable.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Sep 2015)

Started off in fog this morning. I bit of a pea souper, so thought it best I change my route from the main road A21 to some back streets. It took about 40 minutes to clear to beautiful sun shiny blue skies. Wore the windcheater for the first part but as soon as the fog cleared it warmed up very quickly. 
The traffic through SE London this morning was a complete nightmare. Seem's such a long time ago it was the school holiday's when it was nice and clear.


----------



## HarryTheDog (10 Sep 2015)

Rest day yesterday so came in this morning with energy in the tank and feeling good.
No motorised numpties but lots of traffic. One cyclist numpty however who was speeding along the pavement in front of me ( I was on the road) , a side road was coming up and I was thinking either he is going to brake hard or leap onto the road. I checked nothing was behind me and moved out in case he did, he sailed off the kerb at over 20mph without looking and nearly shat himself when he landed to find me beside him wishing him a sarcastic good morning. He was apologetic though.


----------



## woosey (10 Sep 2015)

Interesting ride home last night, if your name is Matt Evans from woodford, maybe try getting fitter rather than using the pavements, jumping red lights and chopping fellow cyclists up....


----------



## L Q (10 Sep 2015)

Rubbish ride in today,

1. Fog to start then into the sun and couldn't see a thing
2. Had a puncture after 5 miles.
3. Then the wind starting getting up and shock I was into the headwind.
4. Legs didn't want to work properly this morning and felt really heavy.
5. Just moved my bike out as it was in the way and the back tyre is flat so now going to have to fix the puncture as I used the spare this morning.

I might if I am lucky get a tailwind home.


----------



## Ciar (10 Sep 2015)

subaqua said:


> what incident on Leytonstone high road ?
> 
> and were you on the bit of CS2 leading into stratford when some nobber on a bike nearly took another guy with panniers out .



the stabbing by the plough pub guy ran to the corner shop next to the lights where i stop quite regularly, didn't see the incident with the panniers what happened there then?


----------



## subaqua (10 Sep 2015)

Ciar said:


> the stabbing by the plough pub guy ran to the corner shop next to the lights where i stop quite regularly, didn't see the incident with the panniers what happened there then?



some plum on a BSO rode straight into the cycle lane . I did a fine bit of evasive action and stayed upright. uttering FFS , and a rider who I thought was you went past added " nice work"


----------



## Ciar (10 Sep 2015)

subaqua said:


> some plum on a BSO rode straight into the cycle lane . I did a fine bit of evasive action and stayed upright. uttering FFS , and a rider who I thought was you went past added " nice work"


 no missed all that mate glad you managed to avoid the numpty, i switched bikes recently to a bright green ridgeback if you see it shout haha, ive not seen much action lately apart from the usual cyclists undertaking me in the smallest possible gaps ;-) and the twat who rode it to me at a red light on burdett road talk about tool.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (10 Sep 2015)

Felt rough this morning then even worse on the way home so took it pretty easy. I've lost my appetite too and that is not like me at all. Early night needed to try and sleep it off I reckon, and will definitely be taking the speed easy tomorrow.


----------



## HarryTheDog (10 Sep 2015)

Left work late so homeward journey was with cyclists I never usually run into. I wasn't feeling like hammering it and was quite happy to pootle behind another cyclist leaving a huge gap ( over 20 ft) as I read his body language as someone who did not want to engage in idle chit chat etc.
I was very suprised when we stopped at a junction that he quite curtly told me he did not like to be followed. Pity the only witty remark that came to mind occurred to me 10 minutes later. As it was I just gave him a suprised look and offered to lead off after the lights. He strangely then sat at the lights after they went green, let me get a 50yds head start then sprinted onto my wheel, he then slowed and repeated it twice more. Arse was trying to annoy me but I just ignored it. He soon turned off so I was left in peace.
Got a suprise 5 miles from home, my missus waiting for me with her car at the top of harold hill, I had told her I was leaving late and she had come to pick me up so I could get home in time to watch the Vuelta highlights, Thats love for you!


----------



## fossyant (10 Sep 2015)

The nice weather commuters were in today.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Sep 2015)

fossyant said:


> The nice weather commuters were in today.
> 
> View attachment 103347



Aside for one mountain bike and a BSO that's been there for over 5 years (from new!) the bike shed at my place was empty when I arrived mid morning. When I left late afternoon, the mountain bike had gone and the only new arrival was a Pashly Princess.

Don't know why so few of us biked in today as it was a beautiful day apart from being a bit windy.


----------



## steve keay (11 Sep 2015)

After a hard night shift I decided to take a slightly longer ride home. Only 4.1 miles at 12.8 mph. But it was lovely. Cycling through the morning mist with a lovely view of the town. Just having some toast before bed.


----------



## martint235 (11 Sep 2015)

Was really trying for 17mph today. I had it up at 18.5 for quite a while but I'm starting to think a 17mph may not be possible on my route to work. I don't think the traffic patterns and contours allow for it. By contours I mean that the traffic doesn't allow you to gain as much from the descent as you spent on the ascent. Shooters Hill is a case in point: on the way up it's 7 to 8 mph and on a clearish road I can make 40mph on the way down but in a morning the traffic means I'm lucky to hold 25mph and usually less. I did get a 16.4mph in the end.

And my word was it cold in the dips this morning, where I cross the A21 in particular.

Numpty count 2: the truce with the Fiat 500 driver seems to be over but even she was eclipsed by the woman at what used to be called the World of Leather roundabout. It's now called the Big Yellow Box Place Where You Store All The Cr*p You Should Have Thrown Out Years Ago Roundabout (A20/A205 junction). I had a clear view to my right so hit the roundabout still pedalling. She joined from my left creeping out and just carried on creeping until I was screaming at her driver's side window. It still didn't seem to register with her. Even the van driver behind her was shaking his head at her.


----------



## Simontm (11 Sep 2015)

Last night had a van driver jump out shouting that I should be using the bike lane when I had a go at him about not giving priority on a squeeze point - quite funny how he jumped out all pumped up then slowed down dramatically when he saw I was a 6'2 ex-forward who was making no move to avoid him and still staying on the bike to boot (wasn't going to leave it unattended c'mon ) and he then stayed firmly out of range shouting how stupid I looked in the lycra before throwing his chewing gum at me and driving off. I normally would have continued cycling when he shouted at me originally but for some reason him shouting about the bike lane got to me far more than 'C' word he spat at me.  Stupid of me I know but a long bad day at work made me think "No, you're not getting away with that shite". 

Severe cases of wtf-ery from drivers today - must be the low sun, how they don't hit anyone I don't know. Anyway, lovely crisp ride in with nothing much to talk about, couple of vans passed a bit closer than I would like and some old boy decided to make me guess which way he was going to turn from the lights (I moved to his right so I had plenty of room to move when he did actually turn right). 

Numpty count: 1 A mum was crossing with her tween daughter and stopped dead in the road like a rabbit when she saw me causing me to brake hard as I was expecting them to just carry on crossing.


----------



## Origamist (11 Sep 2015)

Tough into the headwind last night and had to stop for a comfort break and managed to piss on my handlebars as I was too lazy to dismount. Classy.

After being softened up last night, I struggled this morning. I ignored a stupidly close overtake from a Barratts coach on the way to Middlewich, but when a Highway Maintenance truck forced me into a side road, I theatrically shook my head hoping he would note my displeasure. However, given the way he had been driving, I doubt he checked his mirrors. Oh, and when on a path behind an industrial estate near work I saw a cyclist in the bushes, I slowed (hoping he was not relieving himself) and as I did a big branch fell in front of me. He had sawed it off! I’m guessing he was being public spirited and it was low hanging or damaged previously. If not, maybe he was a stick enthusiast who carries a saw on his commute.


----------



## MichaelO (11 Sep 2015)

A new commuting bike always makes the week more enjoyable.


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Sep 2015)

So, I've largely given up indicating left when there is an oncoming vehicle waiting to turn right, into the road I also want to turn left into. (Hope that makes sense)...

Yesterday evening on the way home from work an oncoming VW Golf was approaching the turning I needed to take, indicating to turn right into it. I was going fast down the hill (which for me is about 25mph) and didn't indicate my intention to turn left. He then started to make the turn slowly.

I shook my head and he stopped mid-turn in the mouth of the road as I too turned in, letting me past on his inside.

Perhaps I need to revise my policy of not indicating. But 9 out of 10 drivers who see me indicate would also have turned in front of me.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Sep 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> I was happy that I have hit 400 miles over Monday to Friday twice now this year. Please go for 500, that would be phenomenal chap! !



@MickeyBlueEyes Done it, 534 miles, having the week off work helped, don't think I could do it and a weeks work.


----------



## cyberknight (11 Sep 2015)

Nearly wiped out by a dozy mare turning left out of a junction in front of me whilst looking at her house rather than the road, she then crept round the bend in the same direction but i waited at the nest junction to give her a reminder of my safety or "You nearly **** run me over watch where your going !"


----------



## steve keay (11 Sep 2015)

Well shortly I'm off to work the final night shift of the week. Friday's is when I usually bring the weeks dirty work clothes home and take next weeks in. The problem is my rucksack is only big enough for my lunchbox,bottle of drink and book. I don't want a carrier bag swinging on the handlebars .... the only other suitable bag in the house... the daughters drawstring One Direction bag. Oh the shame


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (11 Sep 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @MickeyBlueEyes Done it, 534 miles, having the week off work helped, don't think I could do it and a weeks work.


Yeah I've been following your Strava progress intently this week. Great effort this week chap! 
Are you riding out this weekend...? Maybe go for 600 total for the week?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Sep 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Yeah I've been following your Strava progress intently this week. Great effort this week chap!
> Are you riding out this weekend...? Maybe go for 600 total for the week?



Think I'm done for the week.


----------



## HLaB (11 Sep 2015)

Today was the first time I've commuted twice in a week for ages and it took me just over 2,500 uneventful commuting miles. Today was typically uneventful


----------



## Berk on a Bike (11 Sep 2015)

A tailwind for the homeward journey. On a Friday. What more can anyone ask...?


----------



## steve keay (12 Sep 2015)

Last ride home of the week. Have a bad head cold so just cycled straight home. Saw the Aviva tour bus parked in the local hotel ready for the Tour of Britain arriving in Ipswich later. Nice reg on the coach 7OUR. Will pop down later for a look.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (12 Sep 2015)

Found it a tough week physically, shame because its been nice weather so could of stuck some extra extra miles on top of the extra ones. Next week, winds getting up, rain will be lashing down, it will be dark... complete contrast.


----------



## donnydave (13 Sep 2015)

new chain, new cassette and new derailleur all ready and set up nicely for tomorrow. Bike geartrain is now silent ninja spec


----------



## Simontm (14 Sep 2015)

Buggered up my knee so a bit of a more gentle commute in than normal. Thought I'd missed the rain then a good old downpour began and didn't let up until the Purley Way. 
Was going to put the lidl light on the bike but my handlebar appears to be to thick for it and then I dropped the wee nut on the shed floor so that will have to be an annoyed search later on. 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## HarryTheDog (14 Sep 2015)

Over the weekend I had changed my CX back into a foul weather bike with Marathan Plus 35c's and mudguards,. Decided to do my shorter half drive, half cycle commute to see how it went. Ran into a guy I have had a bit of sport with before and he had wierdly just done similiar to his Rose xeon disc. (Vittoria Randonneur tyres)We road along chatting about tyres and brakes until a full roadie style guy went past. He was not happy with us as we had not seen him coming and we had been riding two abreast. We went single file when I spotted him arriving on my companions rear wheel but I dont think he was a happy bunny ( sorry fella).
We decided too much chatting and not enough speed so then played through and off for a while scalping 2 or 3 roadies along the way. We caught the guy who had overtook us but thought it a bit cheeky to go past so left a respectful gap as he was going at a fair rate.


----------



## Origamist (14 Sep 2015)

Fitted front and rear lights last night as I was expecting a wet and dreary commute. In the end it didn't rain and it wasn't that dull - still put my lights on though to justify the added weight!

Mainly a crosswind and traffic wasn't as bad as it has been. Got passed by more aircraft than cars on the back run to Knutsford. Why I didn't opt for this route a year ago is beyond me...


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2015)

Just wet. New BBB hardwear aquashield overshoes as my others have finally worn out. Also got new Dare2B rain top for £12.50 in a Halfords sale plus BC discount. Bargain


----------



## subaqua (14 Sep 2015)

Wallis Road lift broken down Again.

was inevitable based on the pish poor repair carried out last time. still it means I get to use the hertford union towpath or a few weeks while they dither about fixing it.

stopped today to see if there was anything I could do when I heard a clatter and a rider came off behind me at the junction with debeauvior crescent and the regents canal towpath. he said he was OK . everything was greasy today with extra care needed.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (14 Sep 2015)

Wet morning so chose the guarded hack, and although not a long ride at under 20 miles it was quite enjoyable. Hoping the weather improves by midweek, I have an opportunity to visit another site which will give me a 115 mile commute! That won't be a barrel of laughs should the weather be the same as it was this morning


----------



## SavageHoutkop (14 Sep 2015)

Almost hit a very drunk rough sleeper who looked like he might walk/lurch into the road. Then spotted the person in front of me had her helmet on a bit oddly. Not, at first, as I suspected just too far back on her head, but actually back to front.


----------



## Simontm (14 Sep 2015)

That damned wind's back. There are four points on my commute where the westerly hits me like I'm in a wind tunnel and easily knocks 5mph off my speed. Missed the rain though! 

Numpty count:0


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2015)

Boiled in the bag !


----------



## HarryTheDog (14 Sep 2015)

On the way home I was suprised by a grinning guy in his 20's cycling up beside me on a Bianchi and telling me all about how much he loved cycling, the guy was like a 3 yr old on coca cola. At first I thought he was the duty lunatic but he turned out to be a very nice chap, just really happy. He even said sod it when his turn off came up and did a extra couple of miles with me.
However the cycling gods then turned thier wrath on me for doing a half drive half cycle. Car battery was flat, waited a hour for the AA then the A13 was closed causing local traffic to be choked.
would have got home by bike in half the time!.


----------



## Rasmus (15 Sep 2015)

Witnessed the aftermath of a massive collision at this junction. Two cars in the ditch on the south east corner, one upside down, both with extensive damage and debris scattered all over the road. Fire engine and multiple ambulances in attendance. One of the fire fighters said everyone appeared to be all right - I hope he turns out to be correct.

Of course I can only speculate at the specific causes here, but I often see cars speeding heavily going south on the Moor Road, and with the slight kink right at the junction you cannot really see them when exiting Claverham Drove. Not surprised to see an accident.


----------



## Simontm (15 Sep 2015)

I really hate drizzle. Not enough to justify boil in the bag but after 45 minutes, it soaks you. Bad light, wet conditions, wtf-ery all around as more traffic hit the streets and they all seemed to speed up - people, you are in nice warm cabins, it is the likes of me that need to speed up! 
Saying that, numpty count: 1 Woman pulled out in front of me on the Malden Road. I put an arm up to point out I was there and she flip me the bird as a reply. Nice.


----------



## HarryTheDog (15 Sep 2015)

Lots of cyclists yesterday, today I seemed to be the only one apart from a couple of paper boys.
When I got off my bike bumped into a work colleague looking rough. He had done the Welsh Ironman on Sunday. He told me sea was rough and he had never seen so many swimmers holding onto safety boats. So he had a bad swim, then as he finsihed the bike ride he was told he had missed the cut off for the run by 10 minutes, he was still in a foul mood.


----------



## Karlt (15 Sep 2015)

Pissing down. Thought of getting the train but I'd be just as wet (i.e. drenched) riding from the station to work as doing the whole 15 miles, so thought bugger it and rode in.


----------



## Ciar (15 Sep 2015)

wind and sort of rain, but still not enough for a cod in butter sauce so I just went with two tops one with sleeves, seemed to work nicely enough ;-)


----------



## andyfraser (15 Sep 2015)

As I was waiting at a passing place for some cars to pass tonight I noticed a gate. I realised that that gate lead to an unpaved path used by runners and mountain bikers. The other end of the path leads to the cycle paths up to my estate. It didn't save me any distance and going slower due to the path and other path users didn't save me any time (it actually took longer) but it was really pleasant to be away from the roads for the last 2.5 miles.


----------



## Simontm (15 Sep 2015)

Quick ride home. A bit of sun lead to the sunglasses coming out which I didn't expect after this morning and even the wind died down a bit. 
Numpty count:0


----------



## Simontm (16 Sep 2015)

Dreary start to the day. Wet and slippery on the tarmac but traffic well behaved - look forward to riding in the expected thunderstorm later 
numpty count: 0


----------



## donnydave (16 Sep 2015)

Decided to drive today inorder to take some bulky items of post home from work and would you believe it - crash on the guided busway! Looks like a van skipped the lights and got walloped by a bus coming through at roughly the time I normally cycle through there.


----------



## Origamist (16 Sep 2015)

Chilly at 4C in some rural hollows, but was warm enough - apart from my toes...Legs felt a bit "soft" so took it easy.

Had a misjudged overtake/left hook in Hale, but saw it coming as a quite few motorists try it along there...When she stopped to let me proceed, I didn't budge and the car behind overtook and beeped her...


----------



## Effyb4 (16 Sep 2015)

It was drizzly and dark this morning and I got my first puncture (riding on my own). It took me just under half an hour to fix and I arrived at work 5 minutes late . It was very wet and into a head wind all the way home.  Somebody remind me why I am commuting.


----------



## summerdays (16 Sep 2015)

Commute both ways much drier than expected. One eejit, on a wide double parked road, light traffic, and I can see blue lights in the distance, no where to pull in properly so I pull in next to a car and stop. There is only one other car which is in front of the blue lights.... He keeps going until parallel with me and then stops!!! So I had to move forward to make space. Lots of good driving and overtakes today!


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Sep 2015)

Miserable looking out of the office window. Not looking forward to the ride home


----------



## mythste (16 Sep 2015)

It happened. The perfect ride in this morning! Still air, a little bite to the cold that kept me pleasant. Even managed to take almost 3 minutes off the 17 miles. 

Here's to a catastrophic journey home


----------



## hennbell (16 Sep 2015)

Rare wet ride this morning, I just don't have the proper kit to deal with rain.


----------



## mythste (16 Sep 2015)

hennbell said:


> Rare wet ride this morning, I just don't have the proper kit to deal with rain.



I never realised what a difference a cap could make in the rain - not having to squint to see where you're going is a revelation! One of those lovely little things that has made a huge difference.


----------



## Sim2003 (16 Sep 2015)

@hennbell

Overshoes and a spare set of shorts and t-shirt for me when it rains ,


----------



## Simontm (16 Sep 2015)

That is all
Numpty count:0
Actually, I did enjoy the lad in Sainsbury's face when I told him I'd already been Cycling for 40 minutes


----------



## martinclive (16 Sep 2015)

donnydave said:


> Decided to drive today inorder to take some bulky items of post home from work and would you believe it - crash on the guided busway! Looks like a van skipped the lights and got walloped by a bus coming through at roughly the time I normally cycle through there.


+1 car today so missed it - looking like a good call for the homeward journey...................


----------



## Rasmus (16 Sep 2015)

Finally got the perfect combination of good legs, strong tailwind and no traffic - first KOM south of the border this morning 

Also received only light on the way home - an excellent day all round.


----------



## RoubaixCube (16 Sep 2015)

The ride home was just the usual as far as commuting in london is concerned. Im coming down the road at about 16 mph, Addison Lee driver seems to be to be a little 'off' he was indicating left but was pulling out really slowly and i had slowed and waited for him to pull out. He didnt so i scooted past him and saw he was texting while at the wheel. In all honesty i should have knocked on his window. He proceeded down the road in his sluggish handling fashion while he was on his phone and I stayed a few cars behind him as i didnt want to get caught out if he decided he suddenly wanted to turn left. I know that guy wouldnt of checked his mirrors first before turning.

I passed an Audi A4 driver that seemed to take offense that I overtook him when he got caught up in traffic and filtered past him twice. No words we're exchanged, No words needed to be exchanged - His abhorrent driving after i overtook him the first time did all the talking. He drove himself right up to the curb at traffic lights not giving me enough room to filter past on the left hand side. the proceeded to cut me up twice while i was in the bus lane before eventually getting stuck in the bus lane and unable to switch lanes because he was sandwiched between some busses while i filtered out infront of him and carried on my journey without much fanfare.

Not long after that, two girls in a mini cooper did a rather close pass TWICE. From the look on the driver's face I think she was totally oblivious to what she was doing, but I was safe and she had both hands on the wheel.

On the last leg of the journey I was being tailgated by a guy in a van who was on his phone. Traffic was BAD down my end and It was it was scary just to filter to the front of the traffic lights when there was quite a long tailback but I dominated the center of the lane instead of taking the left hand side and indicating that i had to turn right and switching lanes as i sometimes do. I dont think white van man was happy but nobody was hurt and i made it home safely.


----------



## Aunty Tyke (16 Sep 2015)

RaveInAGrave said:


> The ride home was just the usual as far as commuting in london is concerned. Im coming down the road at about 16 mph, Addison Lee driver seems to be to be a little 'off' he was indicating left but was pulling out really slowly and i had slowed and waited for him to pull out. He didnt so i scooted past him and saw he was texting while at the wheel. In all honesty i should have knocked on his window. He proceeded down the road in his sluggish handling fashion while he was on his phone and I stayed a few cars behind him as i didnt want to get caught out if he decided he suddenly wanted to turn left. I know that guy wouldnt of checked his mirrors first before turning.
> 
> I passed an Audi A4 driver that seemed to take offense that I overtook him when he got caught up in traffic and filtered past him twice. No words we're exchanged, No words needed to be exchanged - His abhorrent driving after i overtook him the first time did all the talking. He drove himself right up to the curb at traffic lights not giving me enough room to filter past on the left hand side. the proceeded to cut me up twice while i was in the bus lane before eventually getting stuck in the bus lane and unable to switch lanes because he was sandwiched between some busses while i filtered out infront of him and carried on my journey without much fanfare.
> 
> ...


Good grief,what a journey!


----------



## RoubaixCube (16 Sep 2015)

Aunty Tyke said:


> Good grief,what a journey!



Traffic was unusually bad on the route home today. Normally i dont have half as much trouble. Maybe the odd close pass or two somewhere but thats about it. A few weeks ago i did get 'bullied' by a knobjockey in a merc convertible. I had filtered to the right hand side at some traffic lights and wanted to switch back to the left and he was going so slow and was forcing me to hold up the rest of the traffic till i gave him a shouting at.


----------



## andyfraser (16 Sep 2015)

I was held up by cars tonight. It was peeing down and Google was reporting slow or stationary traffic everywhere so I stayed off the main roads as much as possible. Got to (the now famous) Hook St and found a traffic jam! So many cars trying to go both ways along a single track road! I got through it quite quickly but the traffic in the other direction went all the way to the entrance to the park where I turned off (so it could've gone a lot further). It was really nice to be on the cycle paths it was that wet and that dark.


----------



## andyfraser (16 Sep 2015)

RaveInAGrave said:


> Traffic was unusually bad on the route home today. Normally i dont have half as much trouble. Maybe the odd close pass or two somewhere but thats about it. A few weeks ago i did get 'bullied' by a knobjockey in a merc convertible. I had filtered to the right hand side at some traffic lights and wanted to switch back to the left and he was going so slow and was forcing me to hold up the rest of the traffic till i gave him a shouting at.


It was the same here. I was glad to have the option of getting off the road.


----------



## Sim2003 (16 Sep 2015)

@RaveInAGrave Sound like fun . The close pass thing though I'm sure the driver didn't realise how much room was actually needed . The Tail gating can be rather odd one to deal with though especially when it comes to lights and junctions. I have even jumped through a Amber/Red light not knowing if the car behind would stop in time If I did, on this occasion I'm glad I did because he followed me through the then red light. 

Just have to do what ever keeps you safe. After a ride like that Im sure you were glad you got back home safe.


----------



## RoubaixCube (16 Sep 2015)

andyfraser said:


> It was the same here. I was glad to have the option of getting off the road.



I well it was either give him a bollocking or turning right into on coming traffic - I chose the bollocking lol. Im not an incredibly fast rider off the start line and it didnt help that it it happened just as i reached a peak of a big hill so i was almost out of breath lol. Im still getting used to clipping in and out and thats slowing me down a little off the start line.



Sim2003 said:


> @RaveInAGrave Sound like fun . The close pass thing though I'm sure the driver didn't realise how much room was actually needed . The Tail gating can be rather odd one to deal with though especially when it comes to lights and junctions. I have even jumped through a Amber/Red light not knowing if the car behind would stop in time If I did and on this occasion I'm glad I did cos he followed me through the then red light.
> 
> Just have to do what ever keeps you safe. After a ride like that Im sure you were glad you got back home safe.



Hear hear! I was pretty nervous. I dont drive a car so i dont know much about how to handle certain situations. I had never been on a commute that was that chaotic. I'll build up my confidence slowly  Im still very much the novice when it comes to being on the roads.


----------



## andyfraser (16 Sep 2015)

I've had to put the heating on to try to dry my stuff. I never thought I'd have the heating on in September!


----------



## Wes1 (16 Sep 2015)

Cold this morning. Being follically challenged I need something under the helmet I think, it's only going to get colder!


----------



## donnydave (16 Sep 2015)

andyfraser said:


> I've had to put the heating on to try to dry my stuff. I never thought I'd have the heating on in September!



Just been having this very debate at home. It's currently hanging in the balance. Mrs Dave's view is having the heating on is a cardinal sin and is a waste of money. My point of view is that I actually want dry clothes tomorrow.


----------



## Tomtrumps (16 Sep 2015)

Heating has been on all September! All my stuff is on radiators. Including my socks, Sealskin waterproof socks, and waterproof shoe covers, and my cycling shoes are stuffed with paper. Despite all that my feet were soaked tonight!


----------



## fossyant (16 Sep 2015)

Sunny in Manchester. I'm telling the truth !


----------



## andyfraser (16 Sep 2015)

donnydave said:


> Just been having this very debate at home. It's currently hanging in the balance. Mrs Dave's view is having the heating on is a cardinal sin and is a waste of money. My point of view is that I actually want dry clothes tomorrow.


My OH's away for the night so I just put it on. Living on the edge here!


----------



## donnydave (16 Sep 2015)

andyfraser said:


> My OH's away for the night so I just put it on. Living on the edge here!



mums the word


----------



## andyfraser (16 Sep 2015)

donnydave said:


> mums the word


She's been going on about testing the heating before winter. I'm going to say that that's what I was doing.


----------



## Jenkins (16 Sep 2015)

Very wet on the way in first thing, very, very wet on the way home. Too warm for waterproofs, but also too cold to do without them so I went with the boil in the bag option but the water still soaked in.. 

As for drying the wet kit - I had a fan heater drying my shoes and kit for a few hours this evening.


----------



## John_S (16 Sep 2015)

Blooming wet for the second time on the commute this week.

I'm liking the idea of claiming that I'm testing the heating and I think that I'll go with that excuse in a bid to get my stuff dry for the morning.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (17 Sep 2015)

I missed the commute sooo much yesterday, glad to be back today! Got the clothing spot on for the 5 deg C I was blessed with, long sleeve base and ss jersey. I've rode with a small backpack this week to ferry bits to and from work and this morning I was amazed at how much heat I retained from having it on, was like insulation.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Sep 2015)

Bloody cold this morning at 5:30, was properly dark for the first 45 minutes or so, lots of stars to see and then fantastic blue sky once the sun came up.


----------



## HarryTheDog (17 Sep 2015)

Yesterday I drove my car to work, what a mistake, 3.5 hours to do 25 miles home. I was sick as a dog watching the cyclists zoom past, they were getting wet but I would have traded places gladly.
Today back to cycling. 
Pleasant ride in, everyone seemed to be on their best behavior, traffic was heavy which made me feel smug whizzing past on my bike.
I normally only see one lady on my commute and she comes the opposite way.( middle aged physically tough, skinny looking always near Canning town) This morning 4!.
I passed another 2 going my way, what is it ladies cycle to work day?


----------



## donnydave (17 Sep 2015)

A welcome return to sailing past all the mugs in cars. Only one numpty, I had caught up with a slower cyclist on the road and was looking to pass them. There were a few cars coming the other way, preventing the car behind from passing. I checked over my shoulder to see them hanging back a respectful distance so I signalled clearly, kept checking behind me then at the very moment I started to move out to pass the cyclist, the car behind decided it had enough of waiting and barged past us both in the face of oncoming traffic, and also in the face of a stationary queue about 100 yards up the road which is in the same time/place every day.


----------



## rdfcyclist (17 Sep 2015)

One numpty so far today. Normally: slippery wet road + driver not looking when exiting a junction = accident HOWEVER I managed to correct the biggest tank-slapper I think I've ever had. As I come whizzing down the road a driver decides to pull out of a junction into my lane, not much room is between us. I hit a bump in the road and the back wheel swings to the left and I start leaning right. I'll be honest I've never eaten the road and I am keen to not know what it tastes like. Amazingly I hit the brakes, swing my right leg into the lean and push the frame of the bike behind me with my left leg. Luckily the driver heard my profanity, stopped and we were both able to continue on our way slightly dazed and no worse for wear.  Going to attempt the ride home now


----------



## RoubaixCube (17 Sep 2015)

My commute wasnt too bad today, Unfortunately it was a rough ride and my tail light cateye TL-LD130 that i had just managed to clip onto my trunk bag last night fell off on the way home  R.I.P my sweet prince. Good thing i had my tail light on my helmet. I should have known it would fall off. 

Not gonna fret over it as it only cost me a few quid anyway back in the day but just as well i have a Topeak mega rear light coming in.

that cateye was my first ever bicycle light....


----------



## John_S (17 Sep 2015)

No rain tonight and wind wasn't too bad either.

I managed to get home just before it got dark so all in all it was a good commute home.

I was just enjoying it whilst we still have some daylight to ride in on the commute.


----------



## fossyant (18 Sep 2015)

Drove today as had a all day meeting at a footy stadium 30 miles away. Would have ridden but it included a cross Manchester ride so didn't bother.

I did my duty though and brought 3 colleagues back to various parts of Manchester as the trains were crap on the way home.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (18 Sep 2015)

A real misty/foggy commute this morning, wet as a wet thing by the time I'd got in. It felt quite mild though with little wind. Those mornings where I'd be watching the sun come up when I'd be out @ 5am seem such a long time ago!


----------



## fossyant (18 Sep 2015)

Wardrobe malfunction. Got to work, into changing rooms, emptied bag. Ahhh no shirt. 

Back out to bike jumped on, cycled home, got shirt and cycled back. 37 miles covered.

Got in office, had a giggle about it, colleague piped up 'you could have got on from ASDA' The thought never crossed my mind. . I'd only just cycled past it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Sep 2015)

fossyant said:


> Wardrobe malfunction. Got to work, into changing rooms, emptied bag. Ahhh no shirt.
> 
> Back out to bike jumped on, cycled home, got shirt and cycled back. 37 miles covered.
> 
> Got in office, had a giggle about it, colleague piped up 'you could have got on from ASDA' The thought never crossed my mind. . I'd only just cycled past it.



I dread the day I get to work and realise I haven't brought in a clean shirt and underwear, bound to happen at some point.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (18 Sep 2015)

A new experience for me on my way home last night: someone on the top deck of a bus shining a laser pen in my eyes. The bus was travelling in the opposite direction to me so it was fleeting but even so.

Twats.


----------



## fossyant (18 Sep 2015)

One of my colleagues was knocked off yesterday. Car indicated to go left then decided to go right. Bash. Cuts to finger and soft tissue injury to shoulder.


----------



## donnydave (18 Sep 2015)

people driving according to where they think I should be, not to where I am. Sigh.


----------



## Simontm (18 Sep 2015)

Didn't cycle yesterday as I had to take my daughter to an appointment. So bike locked up since the monsoons on Wednesday. 
Went into shed this morning, cable lock had seized up then the key broke in the lock. 
Guess who's hacksawing tomorrow?


----------



## markharry66 (18 Sep 2015)

Cycling down the Hill before well hall road last night. Heavy traffic no where to go other than behind a car moving but at a slow pace.
Noticed a car bonnet alongside with an inch gap. I am riding in the middle of the road due to parked cards and also to block nobbers over taking.
Car over took, sprinted caught was going to tell them that sort of action is usually a bad idea. They wound the window.

Dropped to lowest gear and cycled in front of half a mile hope you enjoyed the scenic route.


----------



## JMT (18 Sep 2015)

Two punctures on the ride in today, put the spare tube on when the 1st occurred and continued on my way, 4 miles later another one, OK I'll just put one of the non glue patches on that I carry just for this scenario. Looked in bag and couldn't find them, they must have fallen out grrr. So cue 50 min delay where I try to contact Mrs JMT to bring me a couple of spare tubes from home. 

I did still extend my route (well I'm late for work now anyway ) up Grange hill, Lulworth, I never been brave enough to pass the 22% sign before, made it all the way up with no problems and with the sun shining the views of the coast and the surrounding areas from the top were enough to make me forget my puncture woes.


----------



## Drago (19 Sep 2015)

Going to have to drive in today. It's too foggy for comfort, and I don't want to risk being splattered by some myopic cataract riddled driver.


----------



## martint235 (21 Sep 2015)

First commute in over a week and not feeling great so I took the easy route to work for the first time in months. No real n**bish behaviour apart from other cyclists. The Riverside Park is still full of idiots. If you cycle from Bell Green to Catford down that path, it's not a race track (and you're not all that quick anyway) and you shouldn't take the apex of a right hand (to you) blind bend!


----------



## fossyant (21 Sep 2015)

Wet one. Nearly got taken out by a nob on a hybrid. Pavement cyclist bombing along, sees pedestrian, so swerves onto road from behind trees. Just so happens I'm going the right way and he appears in front of me having just jumped. I had less than a second to swerve as combined speed would have been 35 plus. Let's say he got called a nob.

My new padlock arrived over the weekend. It's one of the square enclosed shackle types that are used for industrial containers. Bike in the locker now. Saves me at least 5 mins locking up.


----------



## rdfcyclist (21 Sep 2015)

My commute lasted only 1 mile today; the bolt that holds my seat to the seatpost sheared and scattered bolt & bracket across the road, luckily the saddle-bag held the seat beneath me so no . Picked up the bits, pushed it home, sob story to the cycle shop after work (got replacement bolt for free), part replaced in 5 mins. Roll on tomorrow


----------



## ianrauk (21 Sep 2015)

rdfcyclist said:


> My commute lasted only 1 mile today; the bolt that holds my seat to the seatpost sheared and scattered bolt & bracket across the road, luckily the saddle-bag held the seat beneath me so no . Picked up the bits, pushed it home, sob story to the cycle shop after work (got replacement bolt for free), part replaced in 5 mins. Roll on tomorrow




So you didn't fancy doing what another Cycle Chatter did. His saddle broke on a long distance Audax.. so he cycled 100km without it.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Sep 2015)

A wet commute this evening but the temperatures were quite favourable, so quite a good commute home.
And I did enjoy overtaking the RLJ'ing cockwomble over and over again, then showed him a clean pair of heels on Bromley Hill.


----------



## summerdays (21 Sep 2015)

Wet commute this morning, dry and sunny this afternoon. This morning's commute I managed to see a Bakfiets bike, some kind of huge cargo bike (big metal box thing at least 4x4x4), and a lady cycling uphill, who I had a brief conversation across the road:





I don't think I've seen one of those before, is it one of those that converts to a buggy?


----------



## hennbell (21 Sep 2015)

Close pass so close this morning that a trucks wing mirror clipped my hand. 
I have video and part of me wants to report it but I expect the the police will do little if anything at all.


----------



## HarryTheDog (21 Sep 2015)

Commutes have been a bit bland lately, this evenings turned out to be a bit of fun. It was raining and had my waterproof on. I realised I was catching up a guy I call Mr Miserable, he is faster than me but I always catch him then he always, always gets past me at all costs. He never talks, never smiles.The rain stopped and I decided a good excuse for not catching him and starting this arsing about was to stop and take my coat off.
Coat off I wombled on, to my suprise I caught him 3 miles on. He was pootling and I was not going to slow down, so I went past.
Suprise suprise he was on my tail then went past. We then went on to shared use and some peds slowed his headlong flight, he decided to jump off onto the A13, I just slowed asked the peds to move and went on. Mr M strangely decided he did not like the A13 and stopped to get back on the Cycleway. So I was in front again. Wierdly he did not come back for 3/4 of a mile till I was sat at some lights. Amazingly he talked to me, first time in 2 years!. He had see some of my club mates at the Picardie sportive last weekend.
After the lights he went off at a pace and we were coming to the next set of lights, we both realised if we got a push on we would make them on green. We both ended up at a nigh on flat out sprint and I got ahead, then disaster, a arse of a moped pulled out in front of us, I overtook, he got baulked. I also saw a bus ahead I could catch. I managed to get a near 30mph draft off it for 1/4 of a mile.
Mr M was nowhere to be seen. I thought I could relax and dropped it to around 21-22 mph But no 5 minutes later he was past. The guy must have been knocking out nearly 27mph for half a mile to catch me.
I shadowed him for a further half mile and thought I could detect weakness setting in and I thought I could cheekily overtake just before I turned off. I decided he had been dragging me for half a mile so bad kharma to do so.
I bade him farewell as I turned off, going to have to change his name from Mr Miserable now.


----------



## Ciar (21 Sep 2015)

Wet but warm made a few changes to the new bike as well, on went new full mudguards as well as marathon + tyres and a i swapped out the stupidly short 580 bars for some more my style, so on went the 640 flat mtb bars  so much more comfortable for me and the bike now rides how i want it to.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (21 Sep 2015)

Great, Man Flu kicks in, just what I don't need right now. 
Getting a bit hacked off with the hack at the moment. Starting to look at some possibilities for a need steed, or, what all of the changes I want to make would mount up to..,


----------



## Berk on a Bike (22 Sep 2015)

I posted on here a few months back about my surprise one morning at seeing crowds of revellers spilling out of a club into a usually deserted street at 5.30am. After that instance it never happened again until this morning. Today was a bit different however, in that there were hoards of taxis waiting to ferry said clubbers away. The cabs were parked three abreast in the road, cheek by jowl and bumper to bumper. There's no pavement on this stretch of street so I had to dismount and hoist my bike over my head to walk through the jam.  
I assume this club action is related to freshers' week or some other teenage ritual...


----------



## Simontm (22 Sep 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> I posted on here a few months back about my surprise one morning at seeing crowds of revellers spilling out of a club into a usually deserted street at 5.30am. After that instance it never happened again until this morning. Today was a bit different however, in that there were hoards of taxis waiting to ferry said clubbers away. The cabs were parked three abreast in the road, cheek by jowl and bumper to bumper. There's no pavement on this stretch of street so I had to dismount and hoist my bike over my head to walk through the jam.
> I assume this club action is related to freshers' week or some other teenage ritual...


Universities go back this week so probably.


----------



## Simontm (22 Sep 2015)

So job-interference again so no commute this week - got Thursday and Friday off so gonna have to put some mileage in! - but let me assure you that crap drivers act just the same with other cars as they do with bikes. If it were a bike, I would have had a numpty count of 3 - all sudden pullouts making me brake heavily and in these conditions, boy! 
Also noticed that be it selfishness or bullying or idiocy, a lot of cars seem to want to play chicken nowadays. Sorry idiots but if my side of the road is clear and I am halfway up the highway don't come charging at me!


----------



## Sittingduck (22 Sep 2015)

Well, that was cr@p


----------



## martint235 (22 Sep 2015)

That was wet. And I punctured a Marathon.Bit of glass worked it's way through the front tyre but thankfully I noticed before I left home. The positives:

It was wet today but I can't say I felt overly bad about it. I'm sure it can get colder but not sure about wetter so I should be ok for the winter
I've settled on my wet day commute. Basically I just cut out Shooters Hill which can be unpleasant traffic wise on a good day but in the wet when you're effectively cycling up a river it can be soul destroying. The cycling numpties have convinced me that the Riverside Park isn't worth it though so after I join the South Circular it's my normal commute.
And speaking of nobbers and numpties. Absolutely nothing to complain about from a motorist point of view, in fact some pretty good driving in evidence this morning. Cycling, just the one numpty. What's the point being lit up like a Xmas tree if you're going to ride around like a nobber and have your hood up. Prat


----------



## summerdays (22 Sep 2015)

Well not one of my best commutes.... first part where I get a lift we were following Mr Impatient.... every time a car slowed to turn off the road, he overtook them.... he gained nothing from this other than wasting a bit of fuel with lots of accelorating and then deccelorating around the car, and we remained behind him..... so pointless.

Then on my commute.... I had idiots who pulled out of side roads and forced me to brake ... thanks and the idiot who despite me being in primary and indicating to move right into the right turning lane, decided to overtake and then pull back into my lane to carry straight on (good job I was looking at him!).... and breathe!


----------



## fimm (22 Sep 2015)

Close-ish pass this morning - I looked back at him and sort of stuck my hand out to try and suggest that he might not overtake into oncoming traffic but no he did it anyway so I braked and swerved, then made pushing out signals as he disappeared off up the road. He then pulled over in the bus stop at the top of the hill... I approached slowly, I'm OK about talking to people but didn't want to get in to a shouting match. Very biiiiiiiiig guy gets out the car. I continue to approach with caution. Man walks round the car and starts looking at the underside at the back. 

Drama over. I wonder if he even saw me?


----------



## ianrauk (22 Sep 2015)

Torrential rain for the whole commute today. And I mean.. TORRENTIAL.. torrents and floods of water on the roads. I was surprised to see a few other cycling commuters on my route in this weather. So fair play to them. I did speak to one at a set of lights and he said that the forecast said no rain until 11am. Not sure what forecast he watched/read as it was different to all the others. It did say it was going to be like this last night, so dressed accordingly. Still got soaked through to the skin though.

And of course, rain brings out some muppet drivers. First one, a woman tried to beat me to a pinch point. Then realised she wasn't going to make it and got stuck in the middle of the road in front of the island. Another car behind beeped her as she tried to edge back in the queue. 

Second one. As I was signalling and turning right, she decided I didn't exist so pulled out of the road to turn right. Luckily we both weren't going fast so I managed to avoid her oncoming. Dozy mare. 

The traffic was backed up everywhere today, so along with the rain, it did make for a slow commute.


----------



## fossyant (22 Sep 2015)

Another damp one but rain stopped half way.

Students are back. Dangerously wobbly cyclists, idiots that step out or block routes and puke. Nice.


----------



## jahlive905 (22 Sep 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Torrential rain for the whole commute today. And I mean.. TORRENTIAL.. torrents and floods of water on the roads. I was surprised to see a few other cycling commuters on my route in this weather. So fair play to them. I did speak to one at a set of lights and he said that the forecast said no rain until 11am. Not sure what forecast he watched/read as it was different to all the others. It did say it was going to be like this last night, so dressed accordingly. Still got soaked through to the skin though.
> 
> And of course, rain brings out some muppet drivers. First one, a woman tried to beat me to a pinch point. Then realised she wasn't going to make it and got stuck in the middle of the road in front of the island. Another car behind beeped her as she tried to edge back in the queue.
> 
> ...



I cried the whole way, but you couldn't tell because of the raindrops on my face.


----------



## Origamist (22 Sep 2015)

When I got up it was raining, but when I left the house, it miraculously stopped. The roads were very wet, with standing water in places, but didn't get caught by a shower as the rain had pushed away from Manchester. Result.

Other than that, pleasurably uneventful.


----------



## fossyant (22 Sep 2015)

Catching a wobbly bob last night. Notice she has a mirror and as I approach she moves left. Thinking it's safe I go right to the edge of the path. Nope, she wobbles from left to right. I slam on, say 'sheesh' then 'keep straight'. Cheeky mare says 'get a bell'. I respond with 'ride in a straight line'.

Never had any issues before. Most folk can ride a bike. Even the kids.


----------



## seraphina (22 Sep 2015)

TAKE THAT RAIN!!!HHAHAHAHA 

Beat an angry looking rain cloud and am now sitting toasty warm and dry at my desk drinking coffee. No doubt I'll get drenched on my way home....


----------



## fossyant (22 Sep 2015)

Oh and fossy jnr had an off on way to school. Not bothered by it. 

Brake levers rather scuffed and light smashed. Think us lads are in bother with the missus.


----------



## summerdays (22 Sep 2015)

Today's commute included meeting a bloke going the opposite way, wearing a full face helmet..... Whilst riding a sit up and beg bike..... It did look incongruous


----------



## donnydave (22 Sep 2015)

New derailleur and cassette now look like they've been on the bike 10 years after recent poor weather. At least its still shifting nicely, which I am particularly pleased as the shimano website said the derailleur was specifically for 10 speed only (on offer - 9 speed derailleurs are getting more rare and were a bit pricey in comparison) - I thought shirely it will work on 9speed, you just wind the limit screws in a bit. Sure enough, its fine 

Apart from next Monday morning, I'm in the car until next Friday due to various commitments , actually a bit miffed as the weather looks like its picking up for the rest of the week.


----------



## Tankengine (22 Sep 2015)

Really starting to get pissed off. On the way to work this morning, learner motorcyclist pulls out of an entry only section of a garage, without looking, across my path. Great, soaking wet lying on the concrete once more. just 2 weeks after the last crash. Luckily bike and me ok. The guy told me he didn't see me. Well obviously but that's not even the point, why he was pulling out of an entry zone on a busy road is beyond me. Idiot.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Sep 2015)

I left work to a clear sky. Within 5 minutes it had turned dark gray and the heavens opened. And when I say opened, the bomb bay's were at their widest. How much rain can fall in half an hour? More then I can remember. A cloudburst of epic proportions.

'twas good fun though....


----------



## Tomtrumps (22 Sep 2015)

Seemed to dodge most of the rain this morning. Checked the weather before I left work tonight and the BBC said no rain. 10 minutes later it was torrential! Not a bad ride, but all Sealskin socks seem to do is trap water in rather than keep it out


----------



## Tomtrumps (22 Sep 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I left work to a clear sky. Within 5 minutes it had turned dark gray and the heavens opened. And when I say opened, the bomb bay's were at their widest. How much rain can fall in half an hour? More then I can remember. A cloudburst of epic proportions.
> 
> 'twas good fun though....



Must have left about the same time, around 5 15ish?


----------



## ianrauk (22 Sep 2015)

Tomtrumps said:


> Must have left about the same time, around 5 15ish?




Yup. 5.30.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Sep 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I left work to a clear sky. Within 5 minutes it had turned dark gray and the heavens opened. And when I say opened, the bomb bay's were at their widest. How much rain can fall in half an hour? More then I can remember. A cloudburst of epic proportions.
> 
> 'twas good fun though....



Cloudburst of epic proportions - had that at dinner time, was like a drowned rat when I got back to the office. Never seen roads flood so quick, couple of hours later everywhere was pretty much dry.

Kit was still wet at home time, but with the nice fresh wind it was dry within a couple of miles..


----------



## martint235 (22 Sep 2015)

I managed to get home in the relative dry. Feet were still wet from the mornings commute. Traffic was horrendous all the way from Croydon to the A21 then it eased.

Then a miracle happened, I reached 45mph down Shooters Hill. That's not the miracle though. It was how. At the top of Shooters Hill is a pinch point, I usually let one car pass me then move over and stay on his tail in a very strong primary to discourage people from nicking my safe stopping distance which they often do anyway. However tonight, the car behind hung back, no close follow nothing. I passed the pinch point to realise that the car in front of me was now a good 50 yards away. "Ah here it comes" thought I, "the car behind is bound to try for a gap that big" but no he just let me have it. Stayed well away from the back of me so, it being the first time with an open road on that descent in ages, I gave it everything. Shame the commuter only has a compact, would have liked to try for 50mph on Lelly with the 53/39 but I'll take anything good!!


----------



## 400bhp (22 Sep 2015)

Second day with lights on today (in the morning).

On the way home, in a fairly long line of traffic I hear a rattle then a noise like a dropping of spanners. Pulled over and my rear light bracket had sheared off. I then hear a "I'm just stopping because some of your bikes parts hit my car". I turn around and see some bloke in a mini droptop in the direction where the voice had some from. He then repeated himself. I really had to try hard not to shout a string of abuse, instead muttering on your way it's just a plastic light. Tosser, no thought on whether me or bike was ok, just bothered about his hairdresser car.

Oh and on the way in it was raining so I decided to try the Aldi helmet cover. 20 minutes later arriving at work (going the short way) the helmet cover was no longer attached to my helmet. Verdict - helmet covers are pap.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (22 Sep 2015)

tyre blowout on the way home; perfect timing in burnage with a work macbook pro in the rucksack. fortunately nobody gave me a second look, and the spare folder in the rucksack saved the day…


----------



## Nocode (22 Sep 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I left work to a clear sky. Within 5 minutes it had turned dark gray and the heavens opened. And when I say opened, the bomb bay's were at their widest. How much rain can fall in half an hour? More then I can remember. A cloudburst of epic proportions.
> 
> 'twas good fun though....


Yup, had the same. Heavens opened as I was heading down Bromley Common and by the time I got home I was soaked. Of course, there was always that little bit of blue sky in the distance just to tease me... Within 5 mins of getting home the rain had stopped.

At least tomorrows looking like a cracking day weather-wise!


----------



## martint235 (23 Sep 2015)

Great ride in today. And compared to the last two days it was ruddy marvellous!!! I need to start having a camera to hand for during my commute just to take pics of stuff. Where have all the idiot drivers gone? I haven't had any issues all week. Maybe I'm just becoming Zen-like

Numpty count: 1. A cyclist. In the last few weeks the numpty ratio seems to be about 2:1 in favour of cyclists! I was turning right off a main road and has stopped to let a car come the opposite way. This guy came out of the side road I was turning into without even slowing for the car. Car driver let him get away with it (I wouldn't have done) even though he had to brake pretty sharpish so as not to hit him.


----------



## Origamist (23 Sep 2015)

Bright and a bit chilly at around 6.5C - windproof toe-covers now employed. Lights on too.

Startled a pheasant this morning and boy do those things take a while to get up to speed. Had to brake to avoid skimming its wing.

Driving all very good and cycling numbers in Manchester still holding up.


----------



## DCLane (23 Sep 2015)

Not today's but last nights:

Going home was fine - the low sun didn't help but all was OK until 1/2 a mile from home ...

... there's a long queue of cars and vans down the main road. So I slowly filter along the left but coming to the local Co-Op a van turns and indicates whilst turning.

I shouted but got shoved left. The driver realised but by then we were in the car park!

Staff in the Co-Op saw what was going on and came to help. Normally I'd be shouted at by a driver but this one was apologetic. I got patched up by the Co-Op, he gave me his details and I got home. He also offered to take me but it was 2 minutes away and I scooted home with the R arm bandaged up.

This morning I've a sore arm which is scraped. Now my question: do I bother claiming? Yes, I'm injured but not seriously so. The bike's fine. Personally I'd not bother.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Sep 2015)

Glad to hear you got off lightly Dave.
The driver seemed to have done the right thing. Would I claim? No I probably wouldn't. Now if he had acted like a complete arse.. then yes I would.


----------



## 400bhp (23 Sep 2015)

+1, perhaps the only thing to do is send an email to the Co-OP and state what happened, there's no apparent damage currently and the driver was more than apologetic and bothe driver and staff were really good.
That way you're covering your ass if anything changes to both you or the bike in the nect few days, plus you're helping the co-op as they may put out a note for drivers to watch around cyclists.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Sep 2015)

Lovely sunshine this morning, but a little nippy so on with the windcheater. 
Bloody hell the traffic was so backed up as well. The school run has a lot to answer for.
I also had a classic, oh here comes a cyclist, let's move over a little so he can't over take me moment. Except it didn't work did it Mr Moron Mini Cab driver.


----------



## G3CWI (23 Sep 2015)

My 12 mile ride in was rudely interrupted today when my commuting buddy hit a rabbit. His subsequent fall resulted in some spectacular amounts of blood (looked worse than it was). The adrenalin worked wonders on him with several PBs along the rest of the route for him while I struggled to keep up.

He did e-mail me to say that he was okay when he got to work.


----------



## Simontm (23 Sep 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Bloody hell the traffic was so backed up as well. The school run has a lot to answer for.


Having to drive and having to take my daughter in to school this morning, it is the first time I have driven at that time. It truly is unbelievable. I don't know why there doesn't seem to be any car runs like when I was a kid and with a lot less traffic then now. Can't wait to be back on the bike - faster and fitter 
Oh and yes, I am aware of the irony but: 
1) Something's up with the second bus my daughter usually gets and was an hour late into school yesterday leading to...
2) My daughter has dyspraxia and it freaked her out a bit. 
3) It is a brand new school and we still haven't worked out who lives near us - think we are the furthest away attm anyway...
4) I am reviewing a car so couldn't do a car run anyway as I don't own a car. Could offer a backy spose


----------



## ianrauk (23 Sep 2015)

Simontm said:


> Having to drive and having to take my daughter in to school this morning, it is the first time I have driven at that time. It truly is unbelievable. I don't know why there doesn't seem to be any car runs like when I was a kid and with a lot less traffic then now. Can't wait to be back on the bike - faster and fitter
> Oh and yes, I am aware of the irony but:
> 1) Something's up with the second bus my daughter usually gets and was an hour late into school yesterday leading to...
> 2) My daughter has dyspraxia and it freaked her out a bit.
> ...




... a trailer even....


----------



## Simontm (23 Sep 2015)

ianrauk said:


> ... a trailer even....


Do they do them for 11-year-olds?


----------



## ianrauk (23 Sep 2015)

Simontm said:


> Do they do them for 11-year-olds?




aha....
Tagalong then..


----------



## fossyant (23 Sep 2015)

ianrauk said:


> aha....
> Tagalong then..



Most 11 year old won't fit a tag a long


----------



## fossyant (23 Sep 2015)

Dry out.

Aught up with a regular at about half distance and had a brief chat. We were going the same route until Fallowfield. Catch and pass another guy and say morning in North Reddish.

He shouts over 'hold on a minute, don't we pass each other in Bredbury. Which way do you go (we are going opposite directions) ?' . 'Hyde then Denton' I reply, 'I add on a few miles'. Astonished look on his face. 'You must add some miles on'. 

I catch up with the other chap and joke it's the first time another cyclist has said why do you go the long way.


----------



## steveindenmark (23 Sep 2015)

G3CWI said:


> My 12 mile ride in was rudely interrupted today when my commuting buddy hit a rabbit. His subsequent fall resulted in some spectacular amounts of blood (looked worse than it was). The adrenalin worked wonders on him with several PBs along the rest of the route for him while I struggled to keep up.
> 
> He did e-mail me to say that he was okay when he got to work.



In the last year I have hit a rabbit, had a hawk just miss my head, a pheasants wing in the face and a very close miss with a badger. None of them were wearing hi viz or had lights on. Maybe they should be made to wear them.

I of course had a big off on a totally empty road with compound fracture and lots of blood.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Sep 2015)

fossyant said:


> Most 11 year old won't fit a tag a long




A bike then


----------



## Simontm (23 Sep 2015)

ianrauk said:


> A bike then


Ah, the joys of teaching a dyspraxic child to ride a bike...


----------



## fossyant (23 Sep 2015)

ianrauk said:


> A bike then



No way...


----------



## ianrauk (23 Sep 2015)

Simontm said:


> Ah, the joys of teaching a dyspraxic child to ride a bike...




Fair enough....


----------



## L Q (23 Sep 2015)

Back on the commute yesterday after touring the outer Hebrides last week and needing to take the car to work Monday to drop all my stuff off.

Neither yesterdays or todays rides was eventful but it was freezing yesterday morning riding to work along the river with the mist around, my fingers never warmed up till 15 miles in.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Sep 2015)

Riding home tonight I hear something crashing through the trees when a golf ball lands no more than 15 feet in front of me. I stopped and threw it back through the trees onto the golf course. I bet the golfer either spent ages looking amongst the trees for his ball or was gobsmacked to see it in middle of the fairway


----------



## martint235 (23 Sep 2015)

Normal service on Shooters Hill resumed this evening. Overtake me then realise you're in a 30mph zone and slam your brakes on. Tosser.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Sep 2015)

First commute for two weeks .Wow its dark in the morning new lights got a try out all OK . Nice quiet ride in 11 miles bit chilly so went for longs and short sleeved top and arm warmers .Bit warmer on the way home so luckly I'd took shorts . Horrible headwind on the way home just did the 9 miles .


----------



## martint235 (24 Sep 2015)

Wet but not too wet. Not wet enough for me to put my waterproof on until it was too late! Full lights on this morning


----------



## Berk on a Bike (24 Sep 2015)

Okay. A weird incident riding home yesterday afternoon. A bunch of lads on motor scooters came past me and the back marker came right up alongside me, shouted, "awright!" (or some such) and punched me playfully on the arm before riding off into the distance. He was obviously a piss-taker and I told him to fück off.
I seriously fail to understand the mindset of some people.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (24 Sep 2015)

Back to standard mileage this morning after having a few shorter days due to the man flu. Still feel crap but good to at least put some distance in even though the speed was lacking a bit.


----------



## fossyant (24 Sep 2015)

martint235 said:


> Wet but not too wet. Not wet enough for me to put my waterproof on until it was too late! Full lights on this morning



I was expecting wet as it's been two wet mornings and a wet return last night.

It's actually a beautiful day in Manchester (I tell the truth).

Bumped into my regular again from yesterday but dropped him in traffic as I shot down the outside to remind two motorists about close passes. My city centre filtering head clicked in and I was gone


----------



## fimm (24 Sep 2015)

Simontm said:


> Ah, the joys of teaching a dyspraxic child to ride a bike...


Tandem?


----------



## fimm (24 Sep 2015)

There was an accident yesterday not far from where I stay. Felt very smug filtering through a very long queue of traffic - slightly less smug when I got to the front and saw the ambulance and police cars...
Annoying weather, bits of me were too hot and bits were too cold. I need to find my long-fingered gloves!


----------



## ianrauk (24 Sep 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Okay. A weird incident riding home yesterday afternoon. A bunch of lads on motor scooters came past me and the back marker came right up alongside me, shouted, "awright!" (or some such) and punched me playfully on the arm before riding off into the distance. He was obviously a piss-taker and I told him to fück off.
> I seriously fail to understand the mindset of some people.




There are tossers in all walks of life unfortunately. And lads on motor scooters score very highly in that bracket.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Sep 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Back to standard mileage this morning after having a few shorter days due to the man flu. Still feel crap but good to at least put some distance in even though the speed was lacking a bit.




Take it easy bud. Make sure you fully recover before stretching yourself other wise it will just take longer to clear completely.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Sep 2015)

A thorough soaking again this morning. Along with a cheeky headwind and crappy traffic made it slow going. Pain in the 'arris.
It did stop raining by about halfway into the commute and on the A21 managed to up the speed a little to help dry the clothes out.


----------



## Nocode (24 Sep 2015)

ianrauk said:


> A thorough soaking again this morning. Along with a cheeky headwind and crappy traffic made it slow going. Pain in the 'arris.
> It did stop raining by about halfway into the commute and on the A21 managed to up the speed a little to help dry the clothes out.


Yep, soaked this morning too. Forecast said it wasn't due to rain until 8am, they lied  No overshoes or wet weather gear for me and got caught in 2 rain showers. Currently a nice blue sky outside. Hopefully the kit will be dry for the ride home.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Sep 2015)

Nocode said:


> Yep, soaked this morning too. Forecast said it wasn't due to rain until 8am, they lied  No overshoes or wet weather gear for me and got caught in 2 rain showers. Currently a nice blue sky outside. Hopefully the kit will be dry for the ride home.




And the crappy traffic this week.. FFS all week it's been the same...


----------



## Origamist (24 Sep 2015)

First 10 miles home were wet last night, but once I got past Ashley the rain stopped. Got a puncture 500 metres from home, so rode on the rim as I could not be bothered to walk or change the tube...

Much better this morning, but I was feeling sluggish. 

No commuting for 2 weeks as I'm getting married on Saturday and then off on honeymoon. Undoubtedly, we will have a two week Indian Summer in my absence...


----------



## 400bhp (24 Sep 2015)

Origamist said:


> First 10 miles home were wet last night, but once I got past Ashley the rain stopped. Got a puncture 500 metres from home, so rode on the rim as I could not be bothered to walk or change the tube...
> 
> Much better this morning, but I was feeling sluggish.
> 
> No commuting for 2 weeks as I'm getting married on Saturday and then off on honeymoon. Undoubtedly, we will have a two week Indian Summer in my absence...



All the best and yes, the forecast for the next couple of weeks looks pretty good.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Sep 2015)

Origamist said:


> First 10 miles home were wet last night, but once I got past Ashley the rain stopped. Got a puncture 500 metres from home, so rode on the rim as I could not be bothered to walk or change the tube...
> 
> Much better this morning, but I was feeling sluggish.
> 
> No commuting for 2 weeks as I'm getting married on Saturday and then off on honeymoon. Undoubtedly, we will have a two week Indian Summer in my absence...




Married.. blimey... with a mug like yours? 
LOL.. Brilliant mate. The weather is looking great for your day so all the very best, have a great day and congratulations bud.
Where you off to?


----------



## HarryTheDog (24 Sep 2015)

ianrauk said:


> There are tossers in all walks of life unfortunately. And lads on motor scooters score very highly in that bracket.


Yes tell me about it, I got a broken wrist and hand courtesy of tossers on scooters. still suffering for it now 9 months on.
At Harold wood it started to rain so I put my waterproof on. By Hornchurch it had reached a monsoon of biblical proportions. It didn’t stop raining till Canning Town, by then my feet and gloves were squelching and my lower half was just sopping wet. Note to self , need waterproof gloves.
Wasn’t cold really so I was still managing to smile.
Only thing of note was another cyclist forced himself to the front of the queue at the A127 crossing lights . I did my usual and took up station behind the 3rd car ( I do this to get a draft off the car in front and the other side of the junction is narrow and cars will bully themselves past)
Sure enough when the lights went green the cars in front tried to squeeze past him. He freaked out a bit and took to the pavement in a bit of a panic. I felt sorry for him as it isn’t right for the cars to be such arrogant buggers, however he may learn as he watched me disappear up the road behind my personal tow vehicle.
Now to find an equipment cabinet with an airflow in it to dry my clothes off.


----------



## jahlive905 (24 Sep 2015)

Idiot of a woman stepped out into the road as I was coming down Borough High Street. 

A group of pedestrian commuters were crossing even though the traffic lights were green. Three of them saw me coming speeding down the road, idiot woman didn't. I assumed she would, but it was too late before I realised she wouldn't and I hit her. My clipless pedals come off very easily, so I jumped off the bike. The bike hits the floor (after hitting idiot woman) and all she can say is 'Sorry, I'm so sleepy today' and walks off. I'm obviously fuming, tell her to watch where she's going next time and go to assess bike damages. Chain's come off and handlebar is completely bent out of shape. 

Walk the rest of the journey to work so I can start fixing chain and gears. Colleague appears and I tell him the story, he says 'oh its been ages since I hit someone...'

?!? Is this a regular occurrence?? Also - what do I do about the handlebars...?


----------



## Origamist (24 Sep 2015)

Cheers fellas. 

Singapore for a couple of days, then Langkawi. Might hire an MTB for a bit of exploring...


----------



## ianrauk (24 Sep 2015)

HarryTheDog said:


> Only thing of note was another cyclist forced himself to the front of the queue at the A127 crossing lights . I did my usual and took up station behind the 3rd car ( I do this to get a draft off the car in front and the other side of the junction is narrow and cars will bully themselves past)
> Sure enough when the lights went green the cars in front tried to squeeze past him. He freaked out a bit and took to the pavement in a bit of a panic. I felt sorry for him as it isn’t right for the cars to be such arrogant buggers, however he may learn as he watched me disappear up the road behind my personal tow vehicle.
> Now to find an equipment cabinet with an airflow in it to dry my clothes off.



It never ceases to amaze me the amount of cyclists that don't understand the principle of this and would rather just have a MGIF mindset. I have lost count at how many other cyclists on my commute I have overtaken as the car behind accelerates to overtake with me drafting the car. Cyclists that you would think know better too.


----------



## Hacienda71 (24 Sep 2015)

Nice late commute in this morning. Had been in Warrington first thing so didn't leave until 10:30. Sunny, not a lot of traffic and almost a tailwind. Crossed with about 15 of the GB development squad who were heading out across the plain. All good.  
Slightly annoyed though when I uploaded my ride on Strava and Endomondo when I got in Garmin average 19mph Endo 19mph, quite reasonable for my uphill leg. Strava average 17.7mph  Where did I lose 8%?


----------



## captain nemo1701 (24 Sep 2015)

Pootling down the Bristol Railway Path this morning, came across a chap who'd had a spill and badly hurt his leg. My first aid kit and skills were put to good use and the ambulance arrived swiftly. Will, if you read this, hope you make a speedy recovery. Further down the path under the Devon Road bridge, noted the local 'yoof' had opened a large tin of orange paint. Bet it'll be all over the path when I go home tonight...... While sitting in the ASL waiting for the lights to change, was almost undercut by daffy scooter rider who used the left turn only lane to illicitly filter into the ASL on red. Questionable filtering skills too. And while pushing my bike towards the entrance at Asda, was passed by an equally daffy motorcyclist who was riding his full-sized machine on the pavement!. Probably too lazy to walk 50 yards to the road with it.

Well, that was the commute this morning. At least I missed the rain.


----------



## Ciar (24 Sep 2015)

The usual ride in bit of rain bit of wind, bit of the poxy mile end road cycle lane still not finished, but all in all nothing overly exciting to report.


----------



## Karlt (24 Sep 2015)

Going great guns, heading for a >17mph average, then I hit the bloody traffic. Why are people allowed to drive around in cars with only one person in them blocking the road and getting in the way of more efficient forms of transport  ?


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (24 Sep 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Take it easy bud. Make sure you fully recover before stretching yourself other wise it will just take longer to clear completely.


Good advice, so true. I'm sure we've all learnt that the hard way at some point...


----------



## summerdays (24 Sep 2015)

Origamist said:


> No commuting for 2 weeks as I'm getting married on Saturday and then off on honeymoon. Undoubtedly, we will have a two week Indian Summer in my absence..


Congratulations ... and by the sound of it the Indian Summer starts in time for your wedding!


----------



## summerdays (24 Sep 2015)

ianrauk said:


> It never ceases to amaze me the amount of cyclists that don't understand the principle of this and would rather just have a MGIF mindset. I have lost count at how many other cyclists on my commute I have overtaken as the car behind accelerates to overtake with me drafting the car. Cyclists that you would think know better too.


Depends on the junction - I have one where if I'm first I get across before the first car tries to turn right across me, whereas if I'm two cars back they just see a space and try to beat me.... at that particular junction I'm always pleased if I am at the front, if not, incredibly cautious.


----------



## Effyb4 (24 Sep 2015)

It was a bit wet on the way in this morning. My new front light was considerably better than my old one. A car beeped me for taking primary through a pinch point, which made me quite proud of myself (I'm still quite new to road positioning) and finally my boss told me I was looking good.


----------



## DrLex (25 Sep 2015)

Level: Friday morning - Completed!
No lives lost
Mileage added: 16
Cyclists seen: 4
You found:_ Dead snake_
New hazard: _Horse chestnuts_​
Do you want to continue? *Y/N*


----------



## martint235 (25 Sep 2015)

Nice commute in. Bit of pain in my arm (see other thread in Health) but other than that an enjoyable ride in. Looking forward to similar on the way home. Then I'm buying some proper mudguards in the hope I can get them fitted before the next lot of rain arrives.


----------



## HarryTheDog (25 Sep 2015)

Now I am quite proud of the fact that in nearly 10 years of comuting I have had only one war of words/incident with a taxi driver, well now I have to add another.
It was a perfect commute up to the Canning town flyover. A private minicab ( Silver Galaxy) tried following me up the bus lane of the Canning Town hill, which he is not allowed to do, he beeped his horn repeatedly then tried to bully past. He found a gap in the normal traffic lane, matched my speed,( around 24 mph I wasnt hanging about, I like to sprint that small hill) then pulled in on me, wound the window down and tried to give me a lecture on how I should be on the cycle path. He followed it up by closing the door on me aggressively and nearly pushing me into the curb. I managed to give the rear of his car a bloody good slap.
He then floored it with an angry cyclist after him. I dam near caught him on the next roundabout but he took a risk and pulled straight into traffic. I realized it was time to let it go before me chasing him caused an accident. Then I inadvertently caught him up in traffic as he was taking the fork to go towards Canary wharf, traffic was solid, he saw me coming, seemingly shat himself and turned off to go the limehouse link tunnel instead which was clear traffic.
Hopefully he now realizes not all cyclists are victims he can bully and next time behaves himself.
Arrived at work coughing with pain in the lungs from the exertion of my initial chase. Feel ok now though and realise I should maybe have ignored it.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Sep 2015)

@HarryTheDog 
Good on you. Sometimes car drivers need to be told what is what and that their bullying is not acceptable. If that includes them shyting their pants in the process by a cyclist turning on them then so be it. Some car drivers seem to think cyclists are easy targets. Hopefully he'll use that tiny thing for a brain next time he thinks of trying to bully someone else.


----------



## HarryTheDog (25 Sep 2015)

@ianrauk , thanks for the suppport I actually had second thoughts about posting the incident at all, I was half expecting the first comment to be I was completely wrong to react. I am a small greying cyclist and this seems to make gangs of bloody teenagers want to have a pop as well. Thats where a lot of my trouble on commutes seems to come from.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Sep 2015)

I am a firm believer of fight fire with fire in these situations. The majority of the time I let these things go. But if there has been a really shyty incident then I'm not going to go all softly softly. 

Of course there are situation's that may call for a softer approach. Where a driver has genuinely made a mistake. But if it's deliberate then they get both barrels.


----------



## Ciar (25 Sep 2015)

Very easy commute in took it easy as i decided to do the five days this week, where as i normally only do four must admit the legs feel pretty good, looking forward to seeing how the return journey is ;-)


----------



## fossyant (25 Sep 2015)

Wet this am. New merino on as old one full of holes. Best bibs on as commute ones suddenly going thread bear. New socks too....


----------



## donnydave (25 Sep 2015)

Commute wasn't too bad this morning, I'm giving a friend some lifts to work in the car while he recovers from knee surgery. I accidentally went for the clutch with my left foot, forgetting that my every day car is now an automatic so we both headbutted the dashboard. Saw quite a few cyclists out this morning and it was interesting to see how people dealt with them from the viewpoint of my car instead of on the bike for a change.

It was also good to use the opportunity to explain to my friend some of the pitfalls of the route (same route I take on my bike). He commented on how bad part of the road is getting and I replied that yes its awful and my choice is either go left of the potholes ride an inch from the grass verge or go right of the potholes and ride in the middle of the lane, and then explained the pitfalls of both choices and he did say "hmm never thought about it like that before, its rubbish isn't it!"

By small steps we will hopefully improve the world!

(we did later both cry out "BLOODY CYCLISTS!" at some nutter who hopped off the kerb into our path without looking)


----------



## jahlive905 (25 Sep 2015)

Had my first knock off last night. A car ran a red while I was waiting to turn right. I got off lightly, bruised arse and a cut hand. Bike's in worse shape. The derailleur has come apart. Such a bad day for cycling yesterday. Gave it a rest today. Sad.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Sep 2015)

jahlive905 said:


> Had my first knock off last night. A car ran a red while I was waiting to turn right. I got off lightly, bruised arse and a cut hand. Bike's in worse shape. The derailleur has come apart. Such a bad day for cycling yesterday. Gave it a rest today. Sad.


Where?


----------



## jahlive905 (25 Sep 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Where?


By London Bridge. My avatar accurately depicts my mood.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Sep 2015)

jahlive905 said:


> By London Bridge. My avatar accurately depicts my mood.




Sorry to hear that. Hope you're ok.


----------



## 400bhp (25 Sep 2015)

Bus driver decided that, as there was no one around but me, he would pull out from a side road in front of me.

He forgot to think that I may work for the same company and know the specific depot is just round the corner and on my commute in.

I had a polite word with his superiors.


----------



## Schneil (25 Sep 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I am a firm believer of fight fire with fire in these situations. The majority of the time I let these things go. But if there has been a really shyty incident then I'm not going to go all softly softly.
> 
> Of course there are situation's that may call for a softer approach. Where a driver has genuinely made a mistake. But if it's deliberate then they get both barrels.





HarryTheDog said:


> @ianrauk , thanks for the suppport I actually had second thoughts about posting the incident at all, I was half expecting the first comment to be I was completely wrong to react. I am a small greying cyclist and this seems to make gangs of bloody teenagers want to have a pop as well. Thats where a lot of my trouble on commutes seems to come from.



I've always found these idiots will only be the bully in a fight they think they will win.
You never hear in the press, of a taxi driver having surgery to remove a d-lock from their large intestine, after cutting up a 20 stone ex-paratrooper.....


----------



## L Q (25 Sep 2015)

Great ride home tonight, 23 miles and went a different route to normal down some country lanes and not the cycle route.

Had a grand total of zero cars overtake me till I got 1 mile from home. Couldn't believe my luck.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Sep 2015)

Saturday morning commute . Bit Chilly  first thing need longer socks I have a gap between socks and new Aldi long tights mine you still in summer socks. 11 miles through the very quiet villages Anstey to Quorn got overtaken by 3 cars but one was a close pass  on a stretch of s bends . new rechargeable lights gave out 3/4 of the way in but I had the old battery lights as back up . At least I now know how long a charge lasts and how long I got when the warning charge light comes on .


----------



## RoubaixCube (26 Sep 2015)

Left home around 10am.nice bit of sunshine. A little chilly but things warm up nicely after a 3-5min sprint. Wasnt sure about cycling but i know deep down in my heart that id be looking out the window while at work and wishing i had my bike for the ride home instead of the hot and sweaty rip off tfl tube. London underground us a waste of money when im just a little faster on the same routeon my bike


----------



## Tin Pot (26 Sep 2015)

jahlive905 said:


> Had my first knock off last night. A car ran a red while I was waiting to turn right. I got off lightly, bruised arse and a cut hand. Bike's in worse shape. The derailleur has come apart. Such a bad day for cycling yesterday. Gave it a rest today. Sad.



Bar stewards!

I hope they pay for their crimes.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Sep 2015)

Finished at lunch ride home in glorious sunshine glad I took my shorts with me . 8.6 miles would have been more but sweaty back syndrome got to me I must sort out rack and pannier ruck sack getting on my nerves


----------



## RoubaixCube (26 Sep 2015)

Commute home was business as usual, two close passes, An idiot cyclist who probably thought he was some pro cyclist overtook and cut across in front of me to turn left without even indicating, He was gone before i could shout "what the f**k do you think you are doing???!!"

Private mini-cab suddenly pulled out and stopped on the bus lane without even sticking his hazard lights on. He was completely stationary. I went past him at 17mph and he went apes**t on the horn, Im not too sure if it was directed at my rather close pass or if he honking to let his passenger know he was ready and waiting. he didnt chase me anyway so i guess it wasnt me he was beeping at. 

Saw a few cyclists head to toe in black clothing with a red blinker attached to their rucksack or seatpost that looked so anemic that I could barely see them flash. Neither of these cyclists had front lights. They did have helmets on though, so they we'rent completely stupid - if worst comes to worst at least their heads will be relatively ok upon impact with a windshield, car bonnet or the tarmac - which ever comes first.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (27 Sep 2015)

I got harassed by police on my ride to work just now.  I was riding in the pre-dawn darkness, with no other vehicles on the road but my bike and the police car, on a road with 2 lanes heading in my direction. I was in the exact middle of the left lane, and as the police car passed me, they used their siren for a second. There was no justification for using it, as I was nowhere near the right lane and was riding perfectly straight. Further evidence (not that I really needed it) that even the police in Australia are biased against cyclists.


----------



## Wolf616 (27 Sep 2015)

Not a tale from a commute, as such, but cycling A to B so I guess it counts. Last night on the way back from a friend's house some twat in a 4x4 swooped past me so close I not only felt a waft of air but the heat from the car. He seemed unperturbed by my rude gestures, though. so I'm not even sure he noticed... Closest pass I've ever experienced and it wasn't pleasant!


----------



## martint235 (28 Sep 2015)

Why is it I can never have a perfect commute? Perfect weather: check. No numpty drivers and a few nice ones: check. Bike running smoothly and silently:P check. Legs feeling good: check. Stinking cold with gallons of snot coming from my nose: check.

It really would have been great apart from the last one.


----------



## Drago (28 Sep 2015)

Normally motorists on the country roads around Schloss Drago are pretty reasonable, but yesterday going to work they were a bunch of slavering killers.

Before I'd even left the village 3 had tried to kill me - one overtook on a blind bend to end up facing a pickup truck coming the other way, one tried to force themselves down my side of the road to pass parked cars, and one overtook me where the road narrows to the single lane for roadworks. Things didn't improve on the open road.

To be fair though, the nice weather has brought out the cyclists. Families wobbling everywhere, bling merchant roadies with all the gear but no road craft... what I was seeing made me quit embarrassed to be seen out on the road with them.

Conversely, the ride home through the crisp, clear night air was delightful, had the roads all to myself.


----------



## HarryTheDog (28 Sep 2015)

I was looking forward to the commute as I had changed my fully functioning 9 yr old ultegra shifers to a new set with no clothes lines. I was hating the cable shadows when I had lights on. I was instantly underwhelmed, ok the shift to easier gear was a tiny bit crisper than my old gears. The shift to a harder gear was decidedly dull and felt very like the 105 shifters on my 105 geared cross bike. My underwhelmness turned to downright pissed off. 4 times on a shift to a harder gear the paddle just shot left into nothingness, no click no gear change.
Grrr now do I wait to see how it goes, investigate maybe a slightly sticking gear cable (they are all new though) or take the buggers off and send back, wait for replacements, put new ones on or just put the old ones back on and get my money back. Several hours of my time down the drain whatever I do.
Also got abused by some knob in a smart car for taking primary on a roundabout but rest of the commute was numptey free.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (28 Sep 2015)

Gear hanger snapped off taking out a spoke in the process, nice Mile, one footed scoot back home to change bikes. I love Monday mornings!


----------



## fossyant (28 Sep 2015)

Good ride in. Slight nip in the air on the Fallowfield loop in places. Could feel the noticeable air temp differences between areas of sun and shade. 

Got up early to wipe the muck off the bike.


----------



## L Q (28 Sep 2015)

Cold fingers.

The mist and fog by the river witham this morning went on for miles, couldn't feel my fingers till mile 15.

Think it might be two sets of gloves for the next few weeks.


----------



## velovoice (28 Sep 2015)

First post in this thread... (I think?)

First commute in a softshell. (Bye bye summer.)
Bright low sunlight flickering through hedgerows...
Misty fields leaking into the road through gaps in the hedgerows...
(All theses leaks... they obviously don't make hedgerows the way they used to.)
So much roadkill in the past week, the main road into Harpenden should be re-named Death Row.
And... falling in love with my 5-year-old Surly Cross Check now that I've mirrored the position from my custom bike onto it.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (28 Sep 2015)

After a tough weekend I decided to have a lie in till 06:00 and do a shorter ride in this morning as I'm shattered at the minute. Got caught out too as halfway in the fog became really dense but i'd took the lights off before I'd left as it was clear at home. Was cold too with just 3 deg C registering on the Garmin, arrived at work very much looking forward to a hot mash


----------



## subaqua (28 Sep 2015)

RaveInAGrave said:


> Left home around 10am.nice bit of sunshine. A little chilly but things warm up nicely after a 3-5min sprint. Wasnt sure about cycling but i know deep down in my heart that id be looking out the window while at work and wishing i had my bike for the ride home instead of the hot and sweaty rip off tfl tube. London underground us a waste of money when im just a little faster on the same routeon my bike



Thats one of the many reasons i ride in , beating the pubic (SIC) transport to most places in London.


----------



## RoubaixCube (29 Sep 2015)

The commute home around 11.30pm was uneventful. No drivers made close passes, No drivers cut me up or even attempted to, No knob jockey bus drivers deciding they cant wait for me to speed past first before pulling out. I was half wondering if i was still on the same planet! Drivers just seemed so civilised.


passed by the usual 'riffraff' of cyclists without high-vis or lights.

Nothing to report!! apart from my upper thighs are like mush since ive pretty much commuted to work 4 days in a row. I shamelessly admit i was almost 'wheelsucking' (or at least getting a tow) another cyclist who was going along the same route as me for 5mins but my legs were absolutely and utterly wrecked and eventually i couldnt even keep up with that guy, how embarrassing!

No pain no gain as they say.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (29 Sep 2015)

Another chilly & foggy morning, leg and arm warmers deployed to keep me snug. Close pass by a BMW who I let know of my appreciation, he whacked his brakes on so I thought there was going to be some retaliation but he then sped off... tool. Day off tomorrow so no commute, really struggling for the miles of late, just lost a bit of mojo.


----------



## ManiaMuse (29 Sep 2015)

Numpties this morning, RARGH!

Usually I'm a pretty stress free commuter and don't let dozy motorists/pedestrians annoy me but this morning was just full of them.

1. Pair of women wearing full niqab step out in front of me without looking as I'm cycling in a cycle lane at 20mph+. Don't even seem to notice me and my two flashing front lights.
2. ANOTHER pair of women wearing full niqab cross a busy road as I'm filtering down the middle and then freeze right in front of me just as I get to them despite me slowing down waiting for them to finish crossing (I don't know if this is a racist thing to ask, but does the niqab oscure your peripheral vision or something?)
3. Corsa driver decides to squeeze past me as I'm doing 25mph+ in primary (coming up to a parked car with oncoming traffic) even after I gave him a good stare and then immediately puts his left indicator on and starts slowing down to turn left into a side road. Do-si-do round him before he makes the turn but there was another cyclist just behind me in the cycle lane who he probably gave a good hooking to.
4. Driver in stationary traffic swerves right without indicating just as I am passing on the right for no apparent reason.
5. Another utterly pointless left hook when I am doing 28mph in a 30mph zone and I'm in the left turn lane anyway.
6. Elderly person on a mobility scooter actually nearly T-bones me crossing the road without looking (those things are lethal despite being limited to 4mph mainly because of the users and the way their massively overpowered motors can lurch the things forward).

/rant. Apologies if I've offended anyone/come across as a really aggressive cyclist, I'm not normally. Hopefully normality resumes when I cycle home this evening.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Sep 2015)

What a lovely commute this morning. Bright and sunny and very little wind. The only disappointing aspect of it was the amount of backed up traffic. Nightmare.


----------



## MartinQ (29 Sep 2015)

Lovely autumnal ride in and good pass by a Baileys Horse Feed lorry on the A56 . Held back for a reasonable time and then a wide clearance when there was enough room.


----------



## HarryTheDog (29 Sep 2015)

spent some time on my gears last night, determined there was some cable drag so took it all part again. re-routed the gear cable to take the straighter entry into the shifter and the outer had to route around the back, instead of the front of the handle bars.Still not as free as I would like it, may have to invest in some better cables instead of what Ribble provided. Also found last night my Garmin will no longer connect to a computer, USB port looks fubbared, well it is old. No non-existent shifts this morning but not as nice as I was hoping for.
Woke up feeling like flu was on its way. Wimped out and did a half commute. Only fun was having a drag race from the lights up the Canning town hill with 3 other roadies. I won by a fair margin so was well chuffed.


----------



## fimm (29 Sep 2015)

Lovely sunny morning for my long commute, but boy, was there a lot of traffic in places I don't normally expect it! The worst bit being due to a massive DHL lorry parked up on some residential road, no idea what that was doing there.


----------



## martint235 (29 Sep 2015)

No commute today due to lurgy. Yesterday afternoon's commute killed my monthly average as I was so ill coming home, my speed dropped to 13mph


----------



## Ciar (29 Sep 2015)

Nice ride in but i so wish i knew an alternate route, the mile end road is just a pitta up to burdett road and becoming somewhat tedious, i know i could turn left at bow flyover but hate riding on anything but road! unless it's forest ;-)

anyone got a route where i could dodge that section until they finish that poxy cycle lane!!!


----------



## fossyant (29 Sep 2015)

Would have been a lovely commute. No sleep and in pain and pouring in sweat due to pain meds. Only just coming round. Off to the docs for my PEDs in an hour


----------



## RoubaixCube (29 Sep 2015)

ManiaMuse said:


> Numpties this morning, RARGH!
> 
> 1. Pair of women wearing full niqab step out in front of me without looking as I'm cycling in a cycle lane at 20mph+. Don't even seem to notice me and my two flashing front lights.
> 2. ANOTHER pair of women wearing full niqab cross a busy road as I'm filtering down the middle and then freeze right in front of me just as I get to them despite me slowing down waiting for them to finish crossing (I don't know if this is a racist thing to ask, but does the niqab oscure your peripheral vision or something?)



You havent seen nothin' yet... I get 2 of them in full niqab's working out at my gym. First time i saw them i didnt know whether i should laugh or run away. Its hilarious watching them on the cardio machines.


----------



## ManiaMuse (29 Sep 2015)

RaveInAGrave said:


> You havent seen nothin' yet... I get 2 of them in full niqab's working out at my gym. First time i saw them i didnt know whether i should laugh or run away. Its hilarious watching them on the cardio machines.


What are their husbands doing letting them go to the gym with all those sweaty men trying to show off their bodies?


----------



## ianrauk (29 Sep 2015)

Tonight was one was the closest near misses I have had in a while.. not by a car... but by another cyclist, a div on a BSO. I was accelerating from a set of lights, up to a far speed, easy 20mph+, when out of the corner of my eye I see someone on a bike heading towards me from the other side of the the road. I slammed on the anchors and he swerved just in time. We must have missed each other by millimeters. He cut right across me, lost control, up on the curb and slammed into a shops metal shutters. Obviously he either had no brakes or really crappy ones. He did get up and got a very angry 'You twat' from me for his troubles. A cyclist behind me saw it all happen and he had a worse naughty word for him then the one I gave. He also said he don't know how we didn't hit each other. I don't know either. A real heart in the mouth moment.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Sep 2015)

Just a tad foggy this morning. Also had a wheel sucker, a bloody moped


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Sep 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Another chilly & foggy morning, leg and arm warmers deployed to keep me snug. Close pass by a BMW who I let know of my appreciation, he whacked his brakes on so I thought there was going to be some retaliation but he then sped off... tool. Day off tomorrow so no commute, *really struggling for the miles of late, just lost a bit of mojo*.



Mileage you've done this year you're allowed to lose a bit of your mojo now and again, just make sure you get it back to hit the 12,000


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Sep 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Just a tad foggy this morning. Also had a wheel sucker, a bloody moped



A moped sucking you is a sign of respect!


----------



## martint235 (30 Sep 2015)

Lurgy seems to be easing a little today so got the average I'd expect (15.5). Some heavy traffic in places I wouldn't expect it and then no traffic in others. I had Whitefoot Lane to myself so attempted and failed to get "some air" at 30mph over a speed bump!! 

And where have all the numpties gone? I've not had a proper numpty in a car for ages. Even my little Fiat 500 woman is all sweetness and light.

Oh and I noticed a new breed of cyclist this morning. There's the wavers, the smilers and the "Morning"ers. Now there's the starers. This bloke coming the other way on Verdant Lane just stared at me from about 25 metres away until we passed each other. As my late mother would say, "he was like an owl on a turntable"


----------



## Simontm (30 Sep 2015)

Back on bike and a base layer is on - chilly but (when dawn arrived) sunny ride in. 
But my word, where has all this traffic come from. Backed up everywhere. Most bizarre. 
One thing that gets me is the impatience when there's a clear road (except for me natch). With the low sun, bombing down a hill to get past me just before a pinch point is not only illegal (speeding) but bloody stupid which a couple of drivers did today but as it made no difference to my ride (didn't have to brake or take avoidance action) numpty count is: 0


----------



## 13 rider (30 Sep 2015)

Chilly this morning full fingered gloves for the first time short sock issue solved with some Aldi specials no gaps between longs and socks now .9.5 miles in . Ride home was in absolutely glorious sunshine but a bit windy so extended a bit 10.2 miles took a ride round the back of Swithland reservoir and even did Warren hill a nasty climb I normally avoid . so glad I took the shorts in with me .Going for the double on the bike tomorrow first time done two days in a row .


----------



## martint235 (30 Sep 2015)

Brutal headwind all the way home. Coupled with what's left of the lurgy, it meant very slow going!!!


----------



## DrLex (30 Sep 2015)

martint235 said:


> [...]As my late mother would say, "he was like an owl on a turntable"


I just wonder how that evocative phrase came into being - almost a Blackadder line.


----------



## martint235 (30 Sep 2015)

DrLex said:


> I just wonder how that evocative phrase came into being - almost a Blackadder line.


No idea. She always used to say it to me as a child though as I (and still do) tried to watch everything around me. It predates Blackadder by at least 15 years though


----------



## Shut Up Legs (30 Sep 2015)

Someone in our state government (Victoria, Australia) decided that tomorrow should be a public holiday, in honour of the AFL grand final, while ANZAC Day, a day of national significance for the last 100 years, does not merit a public holiday any more. So no commute for me tomorrow, unfortunately.


----------



## Aunty Tyke (1 Oct 2015)

martint235 said:


> Lurgy seems to be easing a little today so got the average I'd expect (15.5). Some heavy traffic in places I wouldn't expect it and then no traffic in others. I had Whitefoot Lane to myself so attempted and failed to get "some air" at 30mph over a speed bump!!
> 
> And where have all the numpties gone? I've not had a proper numpty in a car for ages. Even my little Fiat 500 woman is all sweetness and light.
> 
> Oh and I noticed a new breed of cyclist this morning. There's the wavers, the smilers and the "Morning"ers. Now there's the starers. This bloke coming the other way on Verdant Lane just stared at me from about 25 metres away until we passed each other. As my late mother would say, "he was like an owl on a turntable"


I'm a ,morning and smiler!


----------



## Simontm (1 Oct 2015)

Last night numpty count: 1 - almost got totalled by a gardener's van. I signalled then entered a roundabout to turn right, he obviously thought "Just a bike" and pulled out causing me to slam the anchors on. When I called him an idiot as he passed (oh yes, didn't think of stopping at all), I got a "Whatever". 

Today was a normal, chilly ride in. Wore the latest winter top from Aldi and, nope, that's an early Autumn top. Last year's was very warm, this just kept the chill off. 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## summerdays (1 Oct 2015)

It's a bit foggy this morning and initially it didn't get off to a great start, the fairy has decided to pay me a visit, first in about two years and I should be thankful it must have been a slow one that went down overnight! Spare bike today!


----------



## fossyant (1 Oct 2015)

Still off the road/work. Knackered bearings.


----------



## L Q (1 Oct 2015)

Last night lovely back wind and got back in 1hr 13mins but the setting sun was hard work, got back into Lincoln and was near the uni and the amount of students just walking down the cycle paths in there own little worlds was incredible. Had one girl cycle straight out in front of me so I had to slam on the brakes to avoid a collision.

This morning was pea soup for the whole commute, winter gloves for the morning and the fingerless for the way home. No wind so that was a bonus.


----------



## Ciar (1 Oct 2015)

two days on the trot return journeys have been headwind tastic and killers, hoping tonights return will be slightly more relaxing ;-)


----------



## Boopop (1 Oct 2015)

Got beeped at for not using this poor excuse for a bike lane this morning. Seems to be a regular occurrence. Drivers don't seem to understand if they're overtaking me and one of these parked cars opens their door I'm screwed if I'm in the bike lane. A week or so ago I was taking primary position and a car reversed from their drive through the bike lane. Not sure what might have happened had I been in the lane that day as there was a car behind me which probably would have been beside me had I been using the lane. *sigh*


----------



## DaveReading (1 Oct 2015)

How do the drivers that beep you know where the right-hand edge of the bike lane is?


----------



## Effyb4 (1 Oct 2015)

I'm fed up headwinds on the way home this week. A car almost pulled out on me as I was going right on a roundabout on the way home, until I glared at him.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Oct 2015)

Second day in a row bike commuting . Chilly again this morning but got clothing about right .9 miles in .Ride back again in glorious sunshine just did the shortest route home 7 miles . legs feeling a bit leaden now . Will attempt two days next week .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Oct 2015)

13 rider said:


> Chilly this morning full fingered gloves for the first time short sock issue solved with some Aldi specials no gaps between longs and socks now .9.5 miles in . Ride home was in absolutely glorious sunshine but a bit windy so extended a bit 10.2 miles took a ride round the back of Swithland reservoir and even did Warren hill a nasty climb I normally avoid . so glad I took the shorts in with me .Going for the double on the bike tomorrow first time done two days in a row .



@13 rider Warren Hill is easy


----------



## 13 rider (1 Oct 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @13 rider Warren Hill is easy


Not after a hard hard day at work I also forgot your renown hill climbing enthusiasm


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (1 Oct 2015)

My gawd it was foggy this morning, I was as wet as by the time I got to work. The return leg tonight was the first ride in a while that felt good, speed wasn't up to much but I can work on that. Now looking forward to January as I've spent the evening drooling over my potential next machine, the bootiful Planet X EC-130E. Gotta work out how I can get one of those in my life!


----------



## martint235 (2 Oct 2015)

A nice but slightly chilly commute today. 

I had my first numpty in ages!!! Heading into a street with parked cars both sides and oncoming traffic, I was behind a van. The street can be a pain cos there's loads of room for me plus oncoming traffic but not two vehicles to pass so if I'm behind something I have to wait. Anyways the van slowed but carried on moving forwards so I thought "oh the oncoming car is letting him through and the cars are doing their usual little dance into available spaces to pass each other" so followed him slowly. Then there's a revving behind me and a guy in a Toyota trying to edge past me on my right. I moved right to stop that bit of numptiness then he beeped me. Not a good thing. Bike on floor. Window tapped on. Apparently "I'm not a f***ing car and if I don't get out of the way I'll end up getting killed. I really need to learn my place on the road blah di blah". It's been a while since I had a numpty and much longer since I had one that talked back to me so I'm a bit out of practice. I did remain calm though and very, very calmly told him that if he tried to pull a stunt like that again I'd kick his window in and torch his car with him inside it. As the traffic opened out he got in front but got caught at some lights. As I came up behind him he moved as far right as he possibly could giving me acres of space down his inside. I think he may have learnt something this morning.


----------



## Simontm (2 Oct 2015)

Foggy start to the day but a brisk ride in. 
Numpty count: 1 The bloody maintenance managers in my building. No showers anywhere working, Had to have a sink wash


----------



## Drago (2 Oct 2015)

Was driving my Toyota through Welling this morning, minding my own business, when a bicyclist threatened to smash my window and torch my car with me inside it. I feel lucky to have survived an encounter with Ronnie Pickering.


----------



## summerdays (2 Oct 2015)

I looked behind saw a motorcycle and signalled right, however he didn't reduce his speed and almost came a cropper somehow has he tried to swerve around me at speed with my hand out.


----------



## fossyant (2 Oct 2015)

Chilly. Back on the bike but knackered. Less pain today.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Oct 2015)

Cracking weather in Leicester today, might have done a few extra miles


----------



## Karlt (2 Oct 2015)

Not at my best today so used bike-train-bike which cuts the mileage by about 2/3. Still got more numpties in 10 miles than I normally do in 30. PrizeTwat of the Day to the truck driver who nearly left-hooked me into the netherworld; utter bellend.


----------



## HLaB (2 Oct 2015)

Lol, I had my first non incident, incident for a while tonight. Slowed when entering a narrow village road, narrowed further by parked cars either side as there was cars and a van already coming through the other way. In doing so I left the space of a small car in front of me which MGIF took accelerated hard and overtook. Only to have to slam on their brakes to avoid hitting the parked car and on coming van. Que an instant apology and she almost had another 3 heads on as she was too busy apologising at each of the 3 other parked car pinchpoints. You probably had to be there, I think she was expecting me to have a go at her for the first awful overtake and holding me up several times more but it was too nice a night ;-)


----------



## Jenkins (2 Oct 2015)

What a cracking week this has been for commuting (except for a stiff easterly breeze). Just about warm enough at 7am to get away with Hummvee 3/4s and a short sleeve top, with arm warmers only needed for the first 5 miles or so, followed by the return afternoon trip in glorious autumn sunshine. Haven't noticed any problems with drivers this week - even those on the afternoon school run. Has this good weather improved people's mood?

Why couldn't this have happened last week when I was off?


----------



## Glow worm (2 Oct 2015)

Great ride home tonight. Chose the quiet route- after a very brief pub stop. Well briefish


----------



## L Q (2 Oct 2015)

Blasted home tonight, 250 trouble free miles completed this week.

Setting sun a right pain but should be thankful as it will be pitch black in 3 weeks time on the commute home.

Off till Tuesday so will enjoy a bit of rest unless I take the bike with me as I am away this weekend.


----------



## RoubaixCube (3 Oct 2015)

This mornings commute, bloody cold! Had to drop the shorts for some pants and my pack - away rain jacket for my windchill softshell. I feel like a propah geezah now!

Something tells me i might regret it but i ride home after sun down anyway


----------



## claudbutler (3 Oct 2015)

L Q said:


> Last night lovely back wind and got back in 1hr 13mins but the setting sun was hard work, got back into Lincoln and was near the uni and the amount of students just walking down the cycle paths in there own little worlds was incredible. Had one girl cycle straight out in front of me so I had to slam on the brakes to avoid a collision.
> 
> This morning was pea soup for the whole commute, winter gloves for the morning and the fingerless for the way home. No wind so that was a bonus.


Do you use the water railway? What a great route.


----------



## Keith Oates (3 Oct 2015)

Had an early start this morning as needed to be in the office at 0600 hrs, so I left home at 0515 hrs and it was still dark but the dawn was breaking so as the ride continued the use if the lights was not needed. There was also very little wind so a pleasant ride for a change and it's a national holiday out here so the traffic was very light.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## L Q (3 Oct 2015)

claudbutler said:


> Do you use the water railway? What a great route.


Yes the full route from Lincoln to Woodhall Spa everyday, traffic free bliss.


----------



## Aunty Tyke (3 Oct 2015)

Simontm said:


> Last night numpty count: 1 - almost got totalled by a gardener's van. I signalled then entered a roundabout to turn right, he obviously thought "Just a bike" and pulled out causing me to slam the anchors on. When I called him an idiot as he passed (oh yes, didn't think of stopping at all), I got a "Whatever".
> 
> Today was a normal, chilly ride in. Wore the latest winter top from Aldi and, nope, that's an early Autumn top. Last year's was very warm, this just kept the chill off.
> Numpty count: 0


Glad you're in one piece!


----------



## summerdays (3 Oct 2015)

Just remembered a snippet from my commute yesterday, I was going uphill as I saw a youth going downhill. What attracted my attention was he was leaning forward using his hands to pull in the brake arms against his front wheel he did it but I couldn't help think a cable would have been easier. Forgot to look at the back brake to see if it was similarly set up.


----------



## Sim2003 (3 Oct 2015)

Well today was fun , road closed somewhere so my usual route was used as a diversion , lots of impatient drivers wanting to race to the car ahead.

On the the slight hill up towards my house I always like to go at it hard. I take the whole lane as Im usually touching 20mph up it and there is a row of cars plus a pinch point at the top . Towards the top 2 cars decided to try get ahead of me before the point , 1 did the other didn't and decided to go the opposite side of the road. Just pure stupid with it being a busy road and junction just after the pinch point too.


----------



## claudbutler (3 Oct 2015)

L Q said:


> Yes the full route from Lincoln to Woodhall Spa everyday, traffic free bliss.


Its one of my favourite rides Lincoln to the pub at Southry.


----------



## L Q (3 Oct 2015)

claudbutler said:


> Its one of my favourite rides Lincoln to the pub at Southry.


Pass that pub 10 times a week and have never been in yet. 

Fantastic cycle route tho as I wouldn't cycle to work daily without it.


----------



## Simontm (5 Oct 2015)

Dull start to the week so of course drivers think: "It's dark, rainy with poor visibility, shall I put my lights? I know what I'll drive like an absolute idiot, speeding away in my warm cabin..."
Bizarrely though, numpty count: 0 Sure there were a lot, and I mean a lot of cars obviously wanting to shake my hand judging how close they were passing but there was nothing that had a material affect on me - unless you count the office managers who still haven't fixed the showers.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (5 Oct 2015)

Wetter than a wet thing this morning. I saw the forecast for rain to start around 06:00 and that was pretty much spot on to the minute, had a brief spell where it stopped for 5 minutes but then it came again. Clothes on the drier ready to get wet again on the way home...


----------



## fossyant (5 Oct 2015)

Missed the rain, just. Decent run in if windy. Going to be hard on way home


----------



## EthelF (5 Oct 2015)

Just missed the rain on the way in. Doubt I will be so lucky on my way home again.

Lots of impatient cyclists dashing through the minuscule gaps between statoinary (or in some cases, moving) HGVs and the roadworks on Embankment. Just to save a handful of seconds. And 3 PCSOs on bikes changing lanes without looking or indicating. Monday mornings - don't you just love them?


----------



## Chris Swift (5 Oct 2015)

Sim2003 said:


> Well today was fun , road closed somewhere so my usual route was used as a diversion , lots of impatient drivers wanting to race to the car ahead.
> 
> On the the slight hill up towards my house I always like to go at it hard. I take the whole lane as Im usually touching 20mph up it and there is a row of cars plus a pinch point at the top . Towards the top 2 cars decided to try get ahead of me before the point , 1 did the other didn't and decided to go the opposite side of the road. Just pure stupid with it being a busy road and junction just after the pinch point too.


 
Knob!!! WHere was closed?


----------



## steve keay (5 Oct 2015)

Not a commute as Im not at work this week so went for a ride down the river. found a body in the bushes, separate thread https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/found-a-body.188774/
Further down the river I ran over a load of smashed bottles, saw them too late but was sure I was going to get a flat. and a further mile away I was riding around the marina where there are some old rail tracks I managed to get my wheel alongside one making me do a massive speedway style slide in front of loads of commuters all waiting for me to fall but I managed to keep going. Glad all my rides aren't this eventful,


----------



## Simontm (5 Oct 2015)

A wet wet wet ride home. Most well behaved. Two pullouts but one spotted me at the last and stopped before hitting me. So Numpty count:1 4x4 woman look once look twice, look three times to make sure I am close enough and pull out


----------



## Shut Up Legs (6 Oct 2015)

One good thing about Melbourne's heatwaves is that they're relatively short, and the cool changes are simply brilliant! It was 34°C when I left work, with a hot northerly blowing, i.e. over Melbourne towards Port Philip Bay. 10 minutes later, as I waited at a set of traffic lights, the wind suddenly changed to a moderately-strong and gusty southerly (i.e. from the Bay), and I could feel the chill in it. 20 minutes later, the temperature had dropped from 34 to about 23, and by the time I got home it was about 17.

The sudden change wasn't without its drawbacks, though, because I found this about 40 minutes later on a shared path I use to get home. I'm glad I wasn't around when it fell.


----------



## roger06 (6 Oct 2015)

This morning a chap was standing at the side of the road with his arm out, palm facing me, as if he wanted a high-five. He was hailing a bus.


----------



## fossyant (6 Oct 2015)

Roasting this morning. Phew. I was dripping on arrival at work. Not helped by my meds which cause sweating


----------



## Sim2003 (6 Oct 2015)

Wet ride for me too , Some very good and patient drivers today though which was nice plus a few nodding cyclist (usually the 1 or 2)


roger06 said:


> This morning a chap was standing at the side of the road with his arm out, palm facing me, as if he wanted a high-five. He was hailing a bus.



Did you high five him though ? please say you did


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Oct 2015)

What is it with farking lorries lately, getting close passed whatever position I take. Some regular offenders as well on my route.


----------



## donnydave (6 Oct 2015)

Conkers dead ahead, BRACE FOR IMPACT!!!

My Altura night vision thermal tights: "its been an honour serving with you, sir"

me: "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooo"


----------



## ianrauk (6 Oct 2015)

Blimey it was warm this morning. 15degs at 6.30am. And that's how I like it. The rain stayed off too though the roads were quite wet. It is also quite noticeable how much spilt petrol and/or diesel there is on the roads when they are wet.

You know you see another cyclist and you think 'Idiot'. I saw one this morning. He was cycling a bit too fast for the road conditions which were wet and quite busy. Weaving in and out of cars with very little room to spare. 
Well, further on I saw a car stopped in the road, door open and driver getting out. Though it was a car/car accident. But nope, it was idiot matey boy picking his bike up off the floor. I just knew it.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (6 Oct 2015)

A very, VERY near miss this morning. Came onto a roundabout bound for the second exit when a car entered the roundabout from the left and either failed to see me or didn't give a chuff, zooming right in front of me with very little room to spare. A split second the other way and I'd have been over the f*ckwit's bonnet.


----------



## fossyant (6 Oct 2015)

Was going to mention conkers but yesterday's had all been squashed.

Saw one Sid Squirrel that had taken one too many suicide runs on the shared path. Squashed by a bike (not me).

Had to smirk at all my colleagues moaning about traffic. Very fast run for me despite filtering past a mile of standing traffic.


----------



## fimm (6 Oct 2015)

Long commute, cycling in the rain, far too well wrapped up, was wet from the inside and the out!
Colleague who does cycle (he did a 110 mile sportive recently, and does commute too) was impressed that I'd come the whole way on the bike today - I was surprised, it is't cold and it wasn't raining that hard...
Failed to get my fancy new Garmin to Bluetooth to my phone! (It worked yesterday.)


----------



## Nocode (6 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Blimey it was warm this morning. 15degs at 6.30am. And that's how I like it. The rain stayed off too though the roads were quite wet. It is also quite noticeable how much spilt petrol and/or diesel there is on the roads when they are wet.



THIS. There was practically rivers of oil down the middle of certain roads, top of Bromley Hill springs to mind.

Interestingly the work colleague I was cycling with couldn't see any. It must be a difference in glasses, I'm wearing photochromic/transitions and he was wearing yellow construction-esque glasses. Not sure if the oil could be seen by the naked eye or not.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Oct 2015)

Nocode said:


> THIS. There was practically rivers of oil down the middle of certain roads, top of Bromley Hill springs to mind.
> 
> Interestingly the work colleague I was cycling with couldn't see any. It must be a difference in glasses, I'm wearing photochromic/transitions and he was wearing yellow construction-esque glasses. Not sure if the oil could be seen by the naked eye or not.




Was wearing my transitions too....


----------



## summerdays (6 Oct 2015)

Wet and warm commute ... ended up taking off lots of layers that I'd incorrectly put on!

Also had a large van on the cycle path, ... I followed him for a while till he stopped and indicated I should go in front! I assume one of the contractors putting in the lights on the path. (And every time I see their Cyclists Dismount signs I am so tempted to pick them up and throw them in the bushes!)


----------



## Drago (6 Oct 2015)

Don't feel right. Got a grinding headache, almost like a hangover, and feel a bit shaky. Gonna chicken out and drive.


----------



## summerdays (6 Oct 2015)

Drago said:


> Don't feel right. Got a grinding headache, almost like a hangover, and feel a bit shaky. Gonna chicken out and drive.


are you well enough to drive?


----------



## roger06 (6 Oct 2015)

Sim2003 said:


> Wet ride for me too , Some very good and patient drivers today though which was nice plus a few nodding cyclist (usually the 1 or 2)
> 
> 
> Did you high five him though ? please say you did



Sorry - thought about it but he looked a bit grumpy. Well I would be if I had to get the bus which would be £2.40 each way for my equivalent cycle.


----------



## subaqua (6 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Blimey it was warm this morning. 15degs at 6.30am. And that's how I like it. The rain stayed off too though the roads were quite wet. It is also quite noticeable how much spilt petrol and/or diesel there is on the roads when they are wet.
> 
> You know you see another cyclist and you think 'Idiot'. I saw one this morning. He was cycling a bit too fast for the road conditions which were wet and quite busy. Weaving in and out of cars with very little room to spare.
> Well, further on I saw a car stopped in the road, door open and driver getting out. Though it was a car/car accident. But nope, it was idiot matey boy picking his bike up off the floor. I just knew it.



I worked out which bus it was that was leaking diesel yesterday and spoke to the driver. didn't give a flying one. neither did the bus company ( stagecoach) and haven't yet had a response from TfL or the environment agency .


----------



## Drago (6 Oct 2015)

summerdays said:


> are you well enough to drive?



Yeah, reckon I'm ok. Visions fine and its not so bad I can't concentrate.


----------



## fossyant (6 Oct 2015)

Met office recons biblical rain for 5 pm. Bloody well better not be. Sat outside the office now. Sunny.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (6 Oct 2015)

Perfect temperature this morning made for a lovely ride. Only downside was that after changing my chain last night I've now got slipping gears, knew I should of bought a new cassette at the same time. Early morning order to Wiggle when I got to work, just can't put any torque through the bike for the next couple of days.


----------



## Ciar (6 Oct 2015)

not overly wet but sweating buckets due to dressing badly, hopefully the return journey it either rains or doesn't so i can dress properly ;-)


----------



## Glow worm (6 Oct 2015)

summerdays said:


> And every time I see their Cyclists Dismount signs I am so tempted to pick them up and throw them in the bushes!



This is how we deal with the damn things around here!


----------



## fossyant (6 Oct 2015)

The rain has arrived.


----------



## summerdays (6 Oct 2015)

if I would have obeyed the Dismount sign, I'd have walked the next mile for no reason as there wasn't a single dug up bit or vehicle in the way, they have gone home leaving the path clear save for the cyclists dismount sign!

For the homeward commute I was expecting to get wet again but decided to wait till I caught a shower before putting on my waterproofs.... And I dodged all the showers


----------



## ianrauk (6 Oct 2015)

Well that was wet. Very wet. Very wet and windy. Very wet and windy and dark.
Gadzooks...!


----------



## dave r (6 Oct 2015)

fossyant said:


> The rain has arrived.



It got me at the end of my commute, got out of work at a quarter to five to dark grey and threatening skys, but it stayed dry until I got to the Bull And Anchor pub about a mile from home at which point it hammered down for about five minutes and I arrived home dripping.


----------



## fossyant (6 Oct 2015)

Missed the rain. Just.


----------



## Simpleton (6 Oct 2015)

My chain snapped and I had to get the train. An experience that I really don't like.


----------



## Drago (7 Oct 2015)

summerdays said:


> are you well enough to drive?



Perhaps I should've asked myself that question more thoroughly, seeing as I ended up in Hospital with my heart acting up again  Just got home.


----------



## summerdays (7 Oct 2015)

Drago said:


> Perhaps I should've asked myself that question more thoroughly, seeing as I ended up in Hospital with my heart acting up again  Just got home.


I'm really sorry to hear that . I'm one who sometimes drags myself in on a bike when I perhaps should question whether I'm well enough to work, rather than considering which transport option. So have you got to take a few days off again?


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (7 Oct 2015)

Drago said:


> Perhaps I should've asked myself that question more thoroughly, seeing as I ended up in Hospital with my heart acting up again  Just got home.


You've gotta look after that ticker bud, take it easy.


----------



## Drago (7 Oct 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (7 Oct 2015)

Another wet very wet commute this morning. Great temperature though, so base and ss jersey was just fine. Went past a couple of folk in full scuba diving gear who must of been boiling inside, give me fresh rain any day of the week.
Weather looking dry for the rest of the week from lunchtime today, a week of two halves...


----------



## rdfcyclist (7 Oct 2015)

Missed a drop curb this morning, bugger


----------



## fossyant (7 Oct 2015)

Drago said:


> Perhaps I should've asked myself that question more thoroughly, seeing as I ended up in Hospital with my heart acting up again  Just got home.



Take it easy.


----------



## fossyant (7 Oct 2015)

rdfcyclist said:


> Missed a drop curb this morning, bugger



Ouch...


----------



## fossyant (7 Oct 2015)

Very wet. Rather warm. Dry shoes. 

5 near misses with pedestrians that think a bit of rain will kill them so dash into the road. Nope folks it's not the rain that will kill you it's the car or bike you stepped out on.

PS you can tell it's our bike to work day. Wet again.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Oct 2015)

Very mild this morning. I thought it was going to rain, it sure threatened it, but just stayed gloomy all the way in.
Nice to still be in shorts and s/s shirt at this time of year. Temps are meant to be dropping from tomorrow. 

Heard a shout of 'CYCLECHAT' in Bickley... was it you @jonny jeez ?


----------



## Leaway2 (7 Oct 2015)

First wet day in a long time.


----------



## I like Skol (7 Oct 2015)

Leaway2 said:


> First wet day in a long time.


And I think @potsy might be riding in it


----------



## ManiaMuse (7 Oct 2015)

Moderately wet but should be dry this afternoon  Fewer numpties than usual but set off earlier than usual before the schoolrun/late-for-work traffic.

Any recommendations for replacement brake blocks that will fit Miche (I think) calipers? Need something that might actually slow me down when there is a bit of water on the road this winter (yes I know I could clean the rims but I'm lazy...)


----------



## potsy (7 Oct 2015)

I like Skol said:


> And I think @potsy might be riding in it


You might be thinking that


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Oct 2015)

Drago said:


> Perhaps I should've asked myself that question more thoroughly, seeing as I ended up in Hospital with my heart acting up again  Just got home.



Look after yourself ! GWS


----------



## Simontm (7 Oct 2015)

Missed the rain yesterday as I as in Milton Keynes but very much waterworks later as I had to tell my daughter that our cat was having to be put down today 
So no ride today either nor tomorrow as have to be in London Bridge in the evening so will have to bang it out some on Friday


----------



## samsbike (7 Oct 2015)

First commute last night in the dark and wet. Despite 2x front lights I was nervous all the way home. Usually these things don't bother me but they did last night. Probably getting more risk adverse or I may just get more comfortable the more I ride in the dark and wet.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Oct 2015)

samsbike said:


> First commute last night in the dark and wet. Despite 2x front lights I was nervous all the way home. Usually these things don't bother me but they did last night. Probably getting more risk adverse or I may just get more comfortable the more I ride in the dark and wet.




Is you commute rural or town?
What is making you nervous?


----------



## jonny jeez (7 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Very mild this morning. I thought it was going to rain, it sure threatened it, but just stayed gloomy all the way in.
> Nice to still be in shorts and s/s shirt at this time of year. Temps are meant to be dropping from tomorrow.
> 
> Heard a shout of 'CYCLECHAT' in Bickley... was it you @jonny jeez ?


Not me, im.in the netherlands this week.


----------



## Effyb4 (7 Oct 2015)

I got wet this morning, so it was a choice between wet cycling clothes or work stuff to ride home in. I decided to wear the cycling top with my work jeans. The jeans turned my white saddle blue


----------



## samsbike (7 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Is you commute rural or town?
> What is making you nervous?


Commute is all town.

I think the nervousness is not being seen sufficiently and not being able to see enough far ahead.

This despite a dynamo front and a flashing front. Guess I am not used to riding at night.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Oct 2015)

samsbike said:


> Commute is all town.
> 
> I think the nervousness is not being seen sufficiently and not being able to see enough far ahead.
> 
> This despite a dynamo front and a flashing front. Guess I am not used to riding at night.




Why are you not able to see enough far ahead in town?. The thing is you are cycling where there is more then enough light. From streetlamps, motor headlights, shopfront lights, even the moon, it's near enough as bright as day in towns and cities. The best thing you can do is wear some clothing with reflectives. (and I'm not talking hi-viz which doesn't work at night). Cycle assertively, taking the lane when when needed and use clear signalling.


----------



## fossyant (7 Oct 2015)

Drying cupboard stunk like wet dog this afternoon - someone had stinky wet MTB shoes in there  (I had dry feet this morn).

Decent ride back, but got flagged down by some guy in the village before home. Nearly didn't stop but he said, 'hold on, can you tell me about those lights'. I'm a bit wary about pulling over for anyone, but he looked reasonable enough and was a bit older than me, I thought why not.

He'd seen the two Hope's on low, but it was the C&B Seen City Slicker that had grabbed his attention from the other end of the high street ! They were on 'pulse'.

Explained where he could search for them and he eventually asked how much - I said £100 for front and back. I didn't dare say anything about the two Hopes . He took a gulp, but thought they were fab. He said he was off to google and was thankful I had stopped. 

I refrained from boring him to tears about lights you'll be glad to know


----------



## fossyant (7 Oct 2015)

samsbike said:


> Commute is all town.
> 
> I think the nervousness is not being seen sufficiently and not being able to see enough far ahead.
> 
> This despite a dynamo front and a flashing front. Guess I am not used to riding at night.



You get used to it. There is nothing better than riding in the complete dark with just you and your million power light


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Oct 2015)

First commute for me this year, and despite heavy rain forecast it stayed dry on the way in. Nice mild weather too. Much the same on the way home.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Oct 2015)

The battery pack on my Solarstorm X2 appears to have given up the ghost - freshly charged on Tuesday morning but only lasted for 1 minute on low on Tuesday evening's home trip leaving me with only the light from 2 x Cateye EL135s to negotiate 2 miles of unlit back road and 1/2 mile of bridleway which was interesting. A replacement pack has been installed.


----------



## Simontm (8 Oct 2015)

London Bridge trip cancelled at 6:50 this morning so a quick change and onto the bike. 

Lovely, if a bit chilly ride in and now I know when the idiots go to work - it's 5 minutes after I usually leave. Nothing that materially affected me apart two 4x4s that didn't know their own widths causing traffic jams on a hill which was a pain but the roads were full of no indications, shoving outs, lack of width-knowledge and general idiocy. Five minutes difference! Amazing. 

Of note for me was a man lit up like a refugee from a house party, Radio 4 on and a Polite notice high-vis in Surbiton! Dunno why he kept trying to overtake me, he neither had the bike nor the legs for that kind of thing 

Numpty count: 0


----------



## fossyant (8 Oct 2015)

Bit of bonnet surfing this morning.

Had a van up my ar$e on some back streets so shot round a bend and ran out of road. There was a van in the middle of the road with no space either side. 

He stopped, my bike stopped, I was ejected. Landed softly on the bonnet and rolled off.

Driver was a bit shocked. Said I was OK and we left it at that. 

No damage done. I'll slow down next time.


----------



## I like Skol (8 Oct 2015)

fossyant said:


> Bit of bonnet surfing this morning.
> 
> Had a van up my ar$e on some back streets so shot round a bend and ran out of road. There was a van in the middle of the road with no space either side.
> 
> ...


Bloody amateur, You are supposed to land on your feet or complete a forward roll then spring in the air shouting ta,daa 

Take it easy, it is getting really crazy out there. After a few years of hardly anything it now seems road users have switched to just not giving a flying F... in the last few months. I have suffered some stupid moves and people seem to be passing ever closer through smaller and smaller gaps. I can see the way this is heading and it is across a bonnet, just like you!


----------



## fossyant (8 Oct 2015)

I like Skol said:


> Bloody amateur, You are supposed to land on your feet or complete a forward roll then spring in the air shouting ta,daa
> 
> Take it easy, it is getting really crazy out there. After a few years of hardly anything it now seems road users have switched to just not giving a flying F... in the last few months. I have suffered some stupid moves and people seem to be passing ever closer through smaller and smaller gaps. I can see the way this is heading and it is across a bonnet, just like you!




I did jump up with my hand in the air and said I was OK. My own fault for cornering at full gas.

Did get a stupid pull out from a woman too busy drinking her coffee. Told her to put her fing cup down. Got the usual reply so she got a mouthful back. Should have removed some of her shiny blue paint off her new A Class.


----------



## fimm (8 Oct 2015)

A lovely chilly morning for my long commute. Seemed to get a lot of poor, closer than necessary, passes. Don't know if it was because I was slower then sometimes, or the hi-vis (which I don't usually wear). 
Mind you, the worst pass of the week so far was on Tuesday. I swear the driver didn't deviate from a straight line at all.


----------



## I like Skol (8 Oct 2015)

fossyant said:


> I did jump up with my hand in the air and said I was OK. My own fault for cornering at full gas.
> 
> Did get a stupid pull out from a woman too busy drinking her coffee. Told her to put her fing cup down. Got the usual reply so she got a mouthful back. Should have removed some of her shiny blue paint off her new A Class.


I have even been thinking I should get a shirt printed that says 'F'k with me and when I catch you up you will lose a mirror and some paintwork!' I can't decide if this will make them think twice and give reasonable space, or encourage the morons to test me. I do often catch them up again shortly after a bad move


----------



## RoubaixCube (8 Oct 2015)

Chilly start today. Got nowt on but a thermal baselayer and a jersey! Going to pick up a gilet from evans later today so it should be warmer on the ride home at least. 

Chilly in the shade but nice and warm in the sunshine!


----------



## Leaway2 (8 Oct 2015)

3000 miles up for the year.  The target is looking doubtful as I will be working away soon.


----------



## fossyant (8 Oct 2015)

Un - eventful ride home. No bonnet surfing tonight. Early dart to replace the central locking actuator on my wife's car, in the light, and she's gone out ! Great


----------



## John_S (8 Oct 2015)

It was a fairly uneventful ride to work although it's now reached the time of the year when my ears were cold.

I had an interesting ride home though. After I got out of the city and into the sticks I was going along a country lane when over a hedge flew a barn owl and it was not that far above my head and flew along just in front of me for about 20 metres before disappearing over the opposite hedge.


----------



## DrLex (8 Oct 2015)

Sadly, one of my country lanes was decorated with about five leatherette sofas and associated cushions along a 500m section. Effing fly-tipping scum can go eat a bag of d1cks.


----------



## RoubaixCube (9 Oct 2015)

Last leg of this mornings commute was ruined by a moron on a bicycle on the right hand side of traffic at the traffic lights who thought it would be a great idea to suddenly make a left hook and cut up a guy in a jeep and a small group of cyclists which i was among. All the cyclists obviously shouted a few 'choice words' at him. I on the other hand just shook my head in shame.

we were stopped at the traffic lights for a while, He could of easily decided that he wanted to get in lane and either dismounted and walked his bike over to the road he wanted to head off in or at least attempt to get in the correct lane. he done NONE of that. He filtered through traffic on the right. Then sat there till the lights went green before executing his left hook with immaculate precision worthy of any grand master muppet. 

the ride home was a rather uneventful one. almost got knocked off by an Addison Lee mini-van/people carrier who couldnt decide if he should accelerate or let me past and i wanted to get home so i upped the ante and powered through the gap between him and the parked cars and he decided he didnt want to let me through first and accelerated.

gave a few red-light jumpers a little ticking off. This plague of red light jumpers seem to be growing day by day its no wonder that drivers hate us. Obviously Im not totally innocent myself but I will stop at traffic lights if i know i wont make it across before it turns red. A lot of cyclists just roll past a red if the road ahead is clear.


----------



## Simontm (9 Oct 2015)

Cool start but none of the fog the beeb seemed to be panicking over this morning. Showers still not fixed in building but found that despite being slightly hot, one of the gents showers is workable. Even so, a whole week 
Numpty count: 2 The first, even I cannot believe this - coming up out of Worcester Park and this driver wound down his window - couldn't see and obviously didn't think of getting out to clear his windscreens - looked out then pulled out when I was next to him. Shouted "Oi!" at him as I braked but he serenely glided 10 yards before turning left. 
Second was a BMW who is obviously worried about Audi taking over in reputational stakes. Firstly he jumped a red, then tried to right-hook me (!) when we were turning off Cheam Road and then passed me so closely that I checked my reflection out in his window.


----------



## fossyant (9 Oct 2015)

Nice ride in. Fingers felt the temp drop as I entered the Fallowfield loop. Should have stopped for a photo where a stream runs by the side of the path. Lots of mist drifting off the stream over the enbankment. Looked fab in the early light. A group of school kids had scrambled over to take a look.


----------



## roger06 (9 Oct 2015)

At this point on my commute this morning I stopped to think about all the poor b*gg*ers stuck on the M25 and smelly hot tube trains. Had a chuckle, and rode on...


----------



## I like Skol (9 Oct 2015)

Lovely weather on the way home this morning and (almost) all seemed well with the world. As Fossy said, some autumn misty patches which can be quite atmospheric and I passed a bloke riding down Stockport Rd West heading towards Portwood who was merrily singing out loud without a care in the world as he pedalled along. I think we should all sing as we cycle, it is very disarming.....

I thought Tameside council had finally got their act together when I was riding along the bypass in Ashton. They are building cycle lanes alongside the bypass and I got beeped at and some abuse last week for not using it even though it is a work in progress and finishes abruptly part way along the road. I did mean to get in touch with them and ask for it to be barriered off to show the idiot motorists why cyclists aren't using it. They have coned it off anyway,...... but only to let the green paint dry. It is still a road to nowhere, except now it has all the signage and a nice green surface to invite the cyclists on. You can't make it up 

I won't be using it even when finished as there are a number of features that make it unsuitable for a cyclist travelling at 20mph


----------



## potsy (9 Oct 2015)

I like Skol said:


> I won't be using it even when finished as there are a number of features that make it unsuitable for a cyclist travelling at 20mph


Not enough obstacles for you to jump?


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 Oct 2015)

Another big patch of broken glass on my regular route this morning. Getting hacked off with why people need to smash bottles where people cycle. FFS one is out in the countryside.


----------



## summerdays (9 Oct 2015)

Lots of cyclists including me at first without lights, but it was very on and off mist, but I stopped to put mine on!


----------



## glenn forger (9 Oct 2015)

Told a rider he's a farking idiot. He's riding legs akimbo on a Halfraud's hard-ass, wandering all over the place, I call out "To your right mate" and overtake, he glances at me and veers right so our shoulders brush. I yell and he replied "Urrrggghhh!"


----------



## dave r (9 Oct 2015)

Three legged two vehicle commute for me this morning. A beautiful morning for a bike commute, chilly but bright with a light breeze, I decided to travel light so no work bag just my waterproof and lock strapped to the carrier, my flier is a different beast without the bag on the back, I had a lovely ride in but as I turned into work I suddenly thought O S***, you idiot”, I had suddenly realized that when I picked up the lock and waterproof I hadn't picked up my glasses, without my glasses I can't read anything so I had no choice I had to return home. The homeward ride was almost as nice as the outward leg, a little bit of traffic in Bedworth and a bit of a queue at the Pro Logis traffic lights, and I was home by ten past eight. At this point I decided to swap to the car, so picked up my glasses and got the car out, I hit traffic at the Pro logis lights but once on the A444 I had a quickish drive in, I was back in work by twenty to nine, so forty minutes late and thats far too much excitement for first thing in the morning.


----------



## RoubaixCube (9 Oct 2015)

Was about to start this mornings commute only to notice the chain has come off! Had to completely dismantle the little 'shroud' or whatever its called thats supposed to keep thw chain on


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 Oct 2015)

Thought I would extend the commute this afternoon, starting feeling spaced out and lacking energy about 9 miles in and bailed. Not sure why, happens occasionally. Not sure but I think it is down to a chill in the air.


----------



## 400bhp (9 Oct 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> Thought I would extend the commute this afternoon, starting feeling spaced out and lacking energy about 9 miles in and bailed. Not sure why, happens occasionally. Not sure but I think it is down to a chill in the air.



Bonking...


----------



## 400bhp (9 Oct 2015)

Leaway2 said:


> 3000 miles up for the year.  The target is looking doubtful as I will be working away soon.



Where you off fella?


----------



## 400bhp (9 Oct 2015)

Don't know why this is but I get a lot of nobbers pull out from this one particular junction. Much much more than anywhere else, albeit I go past it a lot. Had one tonight who pulled out, only to realise he couldn't continue on the wrong side of the road so almost came to a dead stop. Feckin pillock. Other than that a nice ride home.

Here's the junction. Cars pull out from the road on the right.


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 Oct 2015)

400bhp said:


> Bonking...


I haven't even warmed up 9 miles in.


----------



## 400bhp (9 Oct 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> I haven't even warmed up 9 miles in.



No, but I get this now and then as well. It's because I have forgot to have a snack mid afternoon. Stomach is running on empty. Even though I know this I still forget


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (9 Oct 2015)

A steady week commuting wise. Did a bit extra on the return leg tonight as it was nice and sunny. Experienced the closet I've ever been to being taken out, a woman pulled out on me at a small slip road type junction just as I was passing. I'd already got her marked so gave it an extra blip of power but it was uncomfortably close to my rear wheel. Thursday this week I turned over 11'000 miles for this year (11'100 and something now) so just another couple of hundred to make 2015 my biggest year since I started on the road. Should be there by Wed/Thurs


----------



## RoubaixCube (9 Oct 2015)

Well, Had a s**tty day at work and made a few mistakes my bad luck didnt end there though.....

I decided to change my route home to a more quieter one today, Only to be clipped by the wing mirror of an Addison Lee driver who would have carried on driving if the traffic lights didnt turn red. I could see his vehicle itching forward like he didnt know if he should drive off or stay and talk to me. but he stopped and rolled the window down without me even have to knock.

He apologised profusely and blamed some invisible car on his right. I told him to stop his bullshi**ing as there _was_ no other car to his right when he clipped me. He was going at least 30-35mph in a zone that should be 20. He apologised and blamed the other car again so I said "If there is another driver who is bullying you, why not slow down and let the other driver pass first? Be the better driver! If he wants to drive like a daffodil then let him. Dont get dragged down to his level.

Your driving is unacceptable, at the speed that you were accelerating at if you came any further left i would have been under the wheels of your car. I should honestly take your details and report you to the police but since you did stop rather then drive off and I wasn't seriously hurt Im going to take a picture of your plate for my own reference and let you be on your way.

Hopefully this will serve as a lesson to you because next time you decide to race an imaginary car, somebody could be seriously hurt"


I was contemplating taking his wing mirror off but since he wasnt being aggressive or a complete utter twat with me there was no need to take any action.


What a sh**ty day


----------



## Leaway2 (12 Oct 2015)

400bhp said:


> Where you off fella?


Norway.


----------



## Simontm (12 Oct 2015)

Very easy commute in although God knows where all that traffic appeared from at Carshalton heading towards Croydon. I presume I managed to pee off at least 30 drivers from the amount I passed on the way to Beddington Park 
Got a bizarre ankle problem though. Recently, it has been seizing up but it feels like a nerve problem - dunno if I should be checking my seat height again as it comes on after a ride then a day off or when I am reviewing cars. 
Anyway, numpty count: 0 and that's despite all the flight/fight kicking in with the dark morns.


----------



## martint235 (12 Oct 2015)

Well first commute for over a week (my stats for October don't look good!). Arm is still sore so going docs on Thursday to get that looked at. The mudguard I bodge fitted seems to have held and isn't making any undue noise but somehow during my day of generally wrecking mudguards and bikes I appear to have tightened my rear brake until there's no real travel between pad and disc. Now I know that I didn't actually do any tightening so I've either not put the wheel back properly or I've done something else to result in this. Will have a look when I get home.


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Oct 2015)

Traffic down Hortham Lane, in places a single track road with passing places, has increased to the point that there was a right proper jam up this morning with large cars trying to squeeze past each other, delaying another cyclist and myself considerably. Pesky motorists !


----------



## Origamist (12 Oct 2015)

17 days off the bike and I felt like a porpoise this morning. Lungs were phlegmy and legs were soft. A 30C difference in temperature and a massive drop in humidity didn't help either, but apart from the mist, conditions were good and seem set fair for the rest of the week...


----------



## Beebo (12 Oct 2015)

First commute on my new SS, i enjoyed it, there is no big time difference between geared and SS.
Traffic lights and up hill junctions need a bit of extra umph from the legs.


----------



## fossyant (12 Oct 2015)

Origamist said:


> 17 days off the bike and I felt like a porpoise this morning. Lungs were phlegmy and legs were soft. A 30C difference in temperature and a massive drop in humidity didn't help either, but apart from the mist, conditions were good and seem set fair for the rest of the week...



You are going to be walking like John Wayne at the end of the week till they get used to it again.

I'm off to Crewe again on Weds, so look out for Mr Red  - red bike, red panniers, red top, red and black lid. What bike you on ?


----------



## fossyant (12 Oct 2015)

Nippy ride in, glad I switched to the softshell. Outran a moped on the flat tonight, love doing that.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Oct 2015)

Nearly got wiped out by a bus today. All my fault. I wasn't paying attention enough as I was filtering through traffic. A bit disconcerting seeing the front corner of a bus cm's from your shoulder and face. Good thing the bus driver was on the ball. Held up my hands and apologised. Ooops.


----------



## fossyant (12 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Nearly got wiped out by a bus today. All my fault. I wasn't paying attention enough as I was filtering through traffic. A bit disconcerting seeing the front corner of a bus cm's from your shoulder and face. Good thing the bus driver was on the ball. Held up my hands and apologised. Ooops.



Phew, happens, I messed up on Thursday. Bloody sore now, left shoulder and ribs. I suspect bruised. Cornering too fast, driver not in right place. Mainly my fault. Having a laugh about it with another cyclist at work as he said he's been hit when he let his guard down near home. One moment's lapse of concentration. Crap happens.


----------



## HarryTheDog (12 Oct 2015)

Commutes over the last 2 weeks have been completely incident free really. This mornings commute was slightly marred, I got accidently snotted on by a fellow cyclist who didn't look. He was mortified and very apologetic and promised to look next time.
On the way home I got caught up by a guy I havent seen for nearly a year, Turned out he had done his back in some while ago. On the weekend he got a professional bike fit and now couldn't believe he had supposedly been riding for years and 1,000's of miles with a seat 2 inches too low and bars sky high. He really didn't like his new set up, felt like a strangers bike, but was going to stick with it.
Also turned out he was mates with the guy I used to refer as Mr Miserable, apparently Mr M is into virtual online racing on his turbo big time, not suprising really considering the guys competitive attitude. Apparently I came up in thier conversations as a similarly stubborn not give up person.


----------



## fossyant (12 Oct 2015)

HarryTheDog said:


> Apparently I came up in thier conversations as a similarly stubborn not give up person.



Awesome Point !!!


----------



## fossyant (12 Oct 2015)

@HarryTheDog I have someone similar on my commute. I usually kick his backside in the morning riding fixed, and him on a carbon Pinarello, but in the evening, he has a tactic to stay behind me, down a descent, and up a climb - so on fixed I have to power it up, but I am usually spent at the top before a set of lights.. He then rags it off up through the village. I can't respond as I need to wind the fixed up again. We are fortunately on 'oright mate' terms now he knows my nemisis, wasn't happy before that. 

I have a couple of other fellas that are quick, and it's a damn battle staying in contact/passing them on fixed. Bet they all say, 'oh fark it's that git on fixed with bloody panniers !!! '


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (12 Oct 2015)

Nippy this morning. A minus figure on the Garmin for the first time since the start of the year. Looks to be the same again tomorrow too. Grabbed a jacket before I headed out, put it on and went to zip it up and wowzer, it was mahoosive! I know I've lost a bit of timber this year since upping the mileage and its showing in the clothes. Think it's time for a sale of stuff and buy some new kit.


----------



## 400bhp (12 Oct 2015)

fossyant said:


> @HarryTheDog I have someone similar on my commute. I usually kick his backside in the morning riding fixed, and him on a carbon Pinarello, but in the evening, he has a tactic to stay behind me, down a descent, and up a climb - so on fixed I have to power it up, but I am usually spent at the top before a set of lights.. He then rags it off up through the village. I can't respond as I need to wind the fixed up again. We are fortunately on 'oright mate' terms now he knows my nemisis, wasn't happy before that.
> 
> I have a couple of other fellas that are quick, and it's a damn battle staying in contact/passing them on fixed. Bet they all say, 'oh fark it's that git on fixed with bloody panniers !!! '



Yeah yeah, blame it on the fixed.


----------



## 400bhp (12 Oct 2015)

HarryTheDog said:


> Apparently I came up in thier conversations as a similarly stubborn not give up person.



That's a proper badge of honour.


----------



## fossyant (12 Oct 2015)

400bhp said:


> Yeah yeah, blame it on the fixed.


----------



## HarryTheDog (12 Oct 2015)

fossyant said:


> Awesome Point !!!


Luckily niether has seen me dragging my arse in last, in a LVRC crit 



fossyant said:


> @HarryTheDog I have someone similar on my commute. I usually kick his backside in the morning riding fixed, and him on a carbon Pinarello, but in the evening, he has a tactic to stay behind me, down a descent, and up a climb - so on fixed I have to power it up, but I am usually spent at the top before a set of lights.. He then rags it off up through the village. I can't respond as I need to wind the fixed up again. We are fortunately on 'oright mate' terms now he knows my nemisis, wasn't happy before that.
> 
> This guy obviously went to the same school of dodgy tactics as myself. I used to bump into a guy on fixed a couple of years ago who was quick. I just used to wait for the hills and say goodbye, unfair of course but its not always the fastest guy who wins.


----------



## RoubaixCube (13 Oct 2015)

the Afternoon commute was business as usual - The ride home was bitterly cold. 7-9'c. All i had on me was 3/4 length shorts, Nike Dri-Fit shirt, Endura Windchill II and a pair of LG mitts. I wouldnt go as far as saying that i got caught out in the cold, but I didnt know how cold it would get. I think a pair of legwarmers is very high on the 'to buy' list. the Windchill II jacket did a stellar job at keeping me warm enough from feeling a cold sweat but I need to upgrade to a thermal layer
I might need a proper winter jacket when it gets colder.


----------



## markharry66 (13 Oct 2015)

Back on bike after recent woes (death in family) and joy a squeeze pass. Must pass cyclist, must pass cyclist. Whats the point


----------



## martint235 (13 Oct 2015)

I've spent countless hours cycling in the dark. In company and on my own over hundreds of miles and yet on my commute as soon as I have to have my lights on when I leave home, my average speed plummets. Down to a 14.7mph today, that's wet weather riding but it's dry and clear outside


----------



## Simontm (13 Oct 2015)

Everyone seemed to want to shake my hand or give me a playful shove in the shoulder this morning judging how close the passes were this morning. Chilly start but even though I went out in a base layer and soft shell, I'm still getting too warm by the end of the ride. 
Aside from the close passes, it looked to be an uneventful ride in with the usual idiotic overtakes on blind corners etc when I got to the Waddon hump and numpty count: 2. Mini van driver was so impatient, he overtook me just past the lights then cut back in as there was an oncoming car forcing me to swerve then I turned to head to the lights at Roman Way to be faced with a fast reversing Fiat so I dived to the right to avoid being hit - he had the grace to say sorry.


----------



## The Rover (13 Oct 2015)

I've had a couple of weeks off commuting as I did the Manc 100 in sept and felt crap for a few days but made up for that with a 5* all inclusive in Cyprus! 
Good news was that I'd lost a stone in weight from commuting since May, bad news was that kicking the arse out of it on my hols meant I stuck 5lbs back on! Still, it won't take long to shift it.
I rode in over the weekend and the only incident to note was when I went past a reservoir which is always full of birds/geese etc. It was 5.45am so still dark and I got the **** scared out of me when a large flying thing decided to do a fly past and knocked me on the head!! Thought I was under attack!


----------



## L Q (13 Oct 2015)

1st day back after a week off and I took the wrong gloves with me, fingers felt numb for the 1st 10 miles. Even after a week off the bike its such a change as it was dark when I set off this morning at 7.10.

Had a van pull straight out in front of me so had to lock up to avoid, he did say sorry however so I just got on with it and went round him.


----------



## Origamist (13 Oct 2015)

fossyant said:


> You are going to be walking like John Wayne at the end of the week till they get used to it again.
> 
> I'm off to Crewe again on Weds, so look out for Mr Red  - red bike, red panniers, red top, red and black lid. What bike you on ?



The undercarriage is already a bit sore...

Wednesday is "rest day" - but I'll think of you when I'm on the Pendelino slurping a latte...

Cool at around 1-2C but no mist this morning. Toe covers and bib longs brought into service. Will pack away the summer kit at the weekend...


----------



## Hacienda71 (13 Oct 2015)

Sorted out a creak that as been driving me nuts for the last ten days. Everything has rebuilt regreased and where necessary replaced. Found out that it was the wheels but was the third set I tried before it became apparent that that is where the issue lay. As a result a superfast commute this morning nearly 21mph on the uphill way in and a massive grin on my face.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (13 Oct 2015)

Another cold morning at 0 deg C but got the layers absolutely spot on, ss base with arm warmers and a long sleeve jersey (ditch the arm warmers for the return leg later) 
Pretty uneventful ride, quite enjoyed the lanes that were dark, very dark until I was blasting through them lights ablaze


----------



## Karlt (13 Oct 2015)

Took in a hill I don't have to do as the valley was a wind tunnel in my face and it was therefore a good a day as any. Something's happened to the limit screw on the RD though so the lowest gear results in spokes clanging on the cage, so I only had a low of 40x26, which isn't so great as the gradient approaches 20%. Ah well, it's good muscle strengthening exercise. Will twiddle the limit screw later. Thought's just crossed my mind - I wonder if one of the ferrules isn't properly seated? That'd pull everything towards the spokes and explain the adjusting I've had to do at the cable stops lately...


----------



## Slioch (13 Oct 2015)

After 8 years of commuting by car (75 mile round trip) I've got a new job and I'm finally back on the bike - joyjoyjoyjoyjoyjoyjoy. I am one happy bunny today.

16 mile round trip, undercover cycle parking and showers at work.

Numpty count = 0


----------



## ianrauk (13 Oct 2015)

'twas a nice (all in dark clothing, non hi-viz, non-helmet, no daylight running lights) commute this evening. A thoroughly nice tailwind push me a fair way home. It's a bit chilly out there though. The cyclist that are left cycling this time of year have some legs. So a little bit of SCR fun to boot.


----------



## martint235 (13 Oct 2015)

My legs were dead this evening, headwind all the way home. Struggled to maintain 15mph average


----------



## ianrauk (13 Oct 2015)

martint235 said:


> Oh come on you know you want to




No mate... I really can't.


----------



## Spinney (13 Oct 2015)

*Mod note*: some posts have been moved to a new thread in Advocacy and Cycling Safety


----------



## Simontm (13 Oct 2015)

So a lurking lurgy come to the forefront during the day and the north wind wasn't too bad tho the combo of both meant no pbs for me 
Numpty count: 1 a Range Rover passed me with sod all room nearly shoving me into the back of a parked car. Unfortunately the twats headed in exactly the same direction and when he saw me behind him, he came to a dead halt for no reason before heading off again


----------



## Clanghead (13 Oct 2015)

Pootling along to work through a housing estate this morning, I noticed a silver VW Golf about to reverse out of a driveway with all its windows misted up. The driver seemed to spot me at the last second and braked - given our very low respective speeds, I didn't feel under any particular danger - that all changed 30 seconds later as he/she close passed me down the following hill at about 50mph (in a 30mph zone), despite there being plenty of room on other side of the road and no oncoming traffic.

I'm fairly sure it was also a silver VW Golf that almost took me out last night, while I was cycling over a toucan crossing about a mile away from this morning's incident. The lights for traffic were still red as I approached, and the beeps were still going off as I started crossing, so I *assume* the lights for traffic were still red or maybe flashing amber when I was halfway across and this car came hurtling round a corner and straight through the crossing about 5 feet in front of me - again doing what seemed like 50mph in a 30mph or 40mph zone. I was too stunned to catch the number plate.


----------



## HarryTheDog (14 Oct 2015)

Flippin cold for the first 5 miles, wished I had a neck scarf on, soon warmed up after that.
Through Barking a guy on a white De-Rosa road bike pulled out in front of me suddenly from a side road spinning like he was being chased by an angry mob. I figured his high cadence could not be sustained, waited for half a mile and we took different lines through a junction ( I went on the road he stayed on the cycleway) and I was past, I fully expected him to be on my tail but he then seemed to give up and I never saw him again.
Yesterday I had gone for a saddle fitting at Cadence Cycles in Crystal Palace as my old saddle was chaffing,I must have tried nearly every saddle in the shop. I ended up with a Prologo Nago Tri 40 with a slight nose down position (supposed to work for triathletes and iron man people) the new saddle seems to be working a treat, no sore backside.


----------



## martint235 (14 Oct 2015)

I'm on call for work this week which is usually ok but this morning as I got on to the South Circular there's a guy in front on full carbon, leg warmers, little plastic hat going for it like he's something special. I pulled in behind him at some lights then just sped past him. He caught up at the next lights, I sped off again (I'm sure it's the Carradice that gives them the idea I'm slow). About to do the same at the next lights when the flipping duty manager phone rang. As I pulled off the road to answer it, the guy had the cheek to ask if I was ok!!!!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (14 Oct 2015)

Special moment this morning as I turned 2015 into my biggest year for distance and speed. My previous record was last year at 11'258 miles. 3 miles in this morning and I said goodbye to that record and hello to a new one


----------



## ianrauk (14 Oct 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Special moment this morning as I turned 2015 into my biggest year for distance and speed. My previous record was last year at 11'258 miles. 3 miles in this morning and I said goodbye to that record and hello to a new one




Nice one Mick.. you've worked hard enough....

It's the same for me too. I am now in the realm of further then I have ever ridden in a year.. and it will be by a huge margin compared to previous years.


----------



## fimm (14 Oct 2015)

Beautiful, beautiful morning for my long commute. Lovely light and colours as the sun come up.
Bit chilly though. Finding my long-fingered gloves is becoming urgent!


----------



## Karlt (14 Oct 2015)

Had my first actual anti-cyclist hatred the other day. I've had bad driving, close passes and all that impatient shoot, but I had some idiot shout "Get off the farking road" and then, when I passed them a little further down the road "You farking self-gratification artist!". I've been racking my brains to work out what I might have done to piss them off, but I've drawn a blank and can only assume that my crime was "riding a bike."


----------



## Karlt (14 Oct 2015)

Hey? Who turned the swear filter on? I feel like Clara in the Dalek - what I say isn't what gets through!


----------



## Karlt (14 Oct 2015)

On the positive side, had one of my fastest rides home ever yesteday - 16.6mph ave. It's hilly.


----------



## rdfcyclist (14 Oct 2015)

Found a loose horse on my way home. There were people milling around further down the path so I assume it wasn't lost, certainly didn't seem unhappy as it was chewing grass along the cycle path. It didn't pay any attention to me (much to my animal-loving disappointment). If it's there tomorrow I'll try and pet it perhaps


----------



## HarryTheDog (14 Oct 2015)

@MickeyBlueEyes 11'258 miles in a year, much respect! I do think you are slightly bonkers though, but in a good way 
My commute home was livened up by a middle aged scooter rider going ballistic at a car for daring to encroaching into a ASL and nearly hitting the scooter who was sat in the ASL. The scooter rider was under the impression he was allowed to be there and didnt believe me that he wasn't. He promised to look it up when he got home.


----------



## summerdays (14 Oct 2015)

This morning's commute through a park, I spied to adults and roaming dogs so slowed down, sure enough when I wasn't that far away the dogs wandered across but that was ok, then one suddenly swung back to the other side and I managed to stop about 6 inches away from his tummy. The only thing I thought to shout was "it's ok I didn't hit him".

The homeward journey I was following a really dodgy cyclist, he managed to cause multiple cars to have to brake sharply as he seemed to pull out in front of cars. I followed him for a while each time him dropping me as he went for stupid gaps. I don't know if he wasn't aware or thought he was invincible!


----------



## Wes1 (14 Oct 2015)

I had a couple of cars pull out this morning and seem utterly surprised I was waving at them though their side windows. They were either knackers or I need more lights!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Nice one Mick.. you've worked hard enough....
> 
> It's the same for me too. *I am now in the realm of further then I have ever ridden in a year*.. and it will be by a huge margin compared to previous years.



I'm not  ..........

yet


----------



## Simontm (15 Oct 2015)

With my paltry 4,700 miles this year I suppose I shouldn't have taken yesterday off to get some energy back from the lurgy, let alone post on here  Chapeau @MickeyBlueEyes and of course @ianrauk 
Ride in today was a bit of a struggle but surprisingly my average 54 minutes, which I didn't expect. After boiling in the soft shell and base, I went for l/s base and s/s top and that suited me much better on this dull cloudy dark morning. Absolutely nothing to report except my glasses case went flying out of my back pocket, just avoided being crushed by a van coming the other way.
Numpty count: 1
Edit: Numpty count. ht @Supersuperleeds


----------



## Arjimlad (15 Oct 2015)

HarryTheDog said:


> @MickeyBlueEyes 11'258 miles in a year, much respect! I do think you are slightly bonkers though, but in a good way
> My commute home was livened up by a middle aged scooter rider going ballistic at a car for daring to encroaching into a ASL and nearly hitting the scooter who was sat in the ASL. The scooter rider was under the impression he was allowed to be there and didnt believe me that he wasn't. He promised to look it up when he got home.



Punishment must fit the crime though, better to set fire to the scooter and birch the rider than risk denting the motor.


----------



## Arjimlad (15 Oct 2015)

It occurred to me this morning, to be thankful for those drivers who use their mobile phones in traffic queues.

They leave beautiful big gaps for us cyclists to change lanes in. One of those every four or five cars can come in quite handy.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Oct 2015)

Simontm said:


> With my paltry 4,700 miles this year I suppose I shouldn't have taken yesterday off to get some energy back from the lurgy, let alone post on here  Chapeau @MickeyBlueEyes and of course @ianrauk
> Ride in today was a bit of a struggle but surprisingly my average 54 minutes, which I didn't expect. After boiling in the soft shell and base, I went for l/s base and s/s top and that suited me much better on this dull cloudy dark morning. Absolutely nothing to report except my glasses case went flying out of my back pocket, just avoided being crushed by a van coming the other way.
> Numpty count: 0



4,700 miles isn't paltry at all, it's 4,700 miles further than most people do.

Surely the numpty count should be 1? - for the numpty who put his glasses case in his back pocket


----------



## fossyant (15 Oct 2015)

Long commute to campus in Crewe yesterday, 73 miles round trip. Colleagues faces when I turned up. They had travelled by train.

Back to usual commute today.


----------



## L Q (15 Oct 2015)

Woke up early this morning and couldn't get back to sleep so left about 45 mins earlier than normal.

Legs felt great for a Thursday and got to work in 10 mins quicker than yesterday. Really enjoying the ride in at the minute. Just clicked over the 3000 miles for commuting this year and I have only been commuting the full route since June.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (15 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Nice one Mick.. you've worked hard enough....
> 
> It's the same for me too. I am now in the realm of further then I have ever ridden in a year.. and it will be by a huge margin compared to previous years.


Planned to go further or just how the year has panned out Ian? I went for the non planned other than I knew I wanted further than last year, it was by how much I'd not thought about, that's just happening.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Oct 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Planned to go further or just how the year has panned out Ian? I went for the non planned other than I knew I wanted further than last year, it was by how much I'd not thought about, that's just happening.




All non planned.
My usual yearly target over the years has been 10,000 miles and I have usually cracked that with ease. I'm not sure where all the extra miles has come from. Apart from the Geneva to home ride last month, it's been the usual commute, long weekend rides and Audax rides. It's looking like I'll finish at about the 12,500 mark this year. Next year I aim to drop it down a bit. My commute in the morning which is 20 miles has 2 12%ers which takes it's toll over the week, so may drop one of those and shorten the commute a little.


----------



## Origamist (15 Oct 2015)

Jet lag really kicked in on Tuesday evening and could only generate baby-watts. So much so, that I was passed by a chap on a singlespeed (not even fixed) in Mobberley. He proceeded to freewheel when he had passed to rub my nose in it. I looked at my Garmin and was only doing 16mph - no wonder. I had no energy or inclination to chase as my body/metabolism was telling me it was 1am and not 6pm. Struggled home for the next 15 miles...

This morning was better, temps hovering around 0C and felt more sprightly. 19mph+ average and good driving all round.


----------



## donnydave (15 Oct 2015)

Got a front puncture as I came to a stop when I got home on Tuesday. As I shifted my weight to unclip and get off, unavoidably wiggling the handlebars around for balance, the front tyre fell into a crack in the road and pinched the tube . Never mind I was at home so changed it in the shed but *left my tyre lever in the shed *. On the way home last night I thought "hmm this is more comfortable than it normally is" and sure enough the front tyre was going down . Luckily I was on the guided busway and its not yet cold enough for everyone to give up cycling so there were plenty of people about. Borrowed some snazzy pink tyre levers off one guy who stopped (cheers whoever you are!) and got myself sorted out. Absolutely loads of people stopped to ask if I needed help or ask if I had everything I needed, so much so that by the end of it in my head I was saying "EFFIN LEAVE ME ALONE I KNOW WHAT I'M DOING!!!" whilst trying to stay polite on the outside .

Closer inspection of the tyre revealed the original puncture on Tuesday - which I marked the position with an indelible pen - had a small bit of glass through which I had removed, but failed to notice the puncture resistant fibre stuff (gatorskin) had ripped and there was a bit of the fibre sticking out on the inside of the tyre which presumably rubbed on the new inner tube . That particular tyre has done nearly a year and a half, roughly 8000 miles and has had 3 punctures (I keep a maintenance log of everything) so maybe time for a new one.


----------



## martint235 (15 Oct 2015)

No commute for me today as I had docs about my arm. Starving blood test scheduled for tomorrow so not working tomorrow either. And Monday I'll be at home writing my application for my own job. I may miss my 400 mile target for October.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Oct 2015)

Got caught in the rain at dinner time and then this afternoon it really lashed it down so I was expecting to get a drenching on the home leg. Nope, by the time I left work it had stopped and the wind had even died down a bit


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Oct 2015)

Headwind all the way in this morning, which meant a fast run home tonight. Got rained on a little on the way home, just enough to make it feel chilly


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (16 Oct 2015)

Felt shattered this morning so had a real steady inbound trip. Would of liked to of applied the 'further on Friday' rule but unless I liven up a bit I think it will be the standard trip on the way back too.


----------



## L Q (16 Oct 2015)

Felt surprisingly good for a Friday, had a few close passes this morning and that's unusual for me, did have a schoolbus that gave me loads of room and waited till I got well out of the way before passing and that was good of him.


----------



## JMT (16 Oct 2015)

Ride in today was slow but legs didn't feel too bad so I'm not sure why, the dedicated cycle path did have a higher number of pedestrians on it then normal. A little chilly at the start of the ride but soon warmed up and rather it be chilly than rain.

Numpty Count 2: Man stares straight at me as go round a round about and then pulls out just in front of me, and a woman dropping her children off at school pulled out of the lay-by instantly doing a 180 degree turn ending up in the cycle line just missing me.


----------



## captain nemo1701 (16 Oct 2015)

How’s this for arrogance today?. I’m sat at the dropped kerb on a cyclepath just up from Cattle Market Road in Bristol this morning. I’m waiting for a gap in the traffic to my right, outside Temple Meads. I waited for a ‘straggling car’ coming across from Clarence Road. Said car then pulls in and _*stops right in front*_ of me, blocking my entry onto the road. Wifey lets hubby out of car who then walks about 100m up the road to a crossing near a branch of Kwik Fit where there _is loads of room_ to pull in and stop. It’s _nearer_ the damn crossing. So, driver completely blocks my entry onto the road inches from my front wheel by stopping on _double yellow lines_ just to drop hubby off for work. It’s like I was invisible...


----------



## fossyant (16 Oct 2015)

captain nemo1701 said:


> How’s this for arrogance today?. I’m sat at the dropped kerb on a cyclepath just up from Cattle Market Road in Bristol this morning. I’m waiting for a gap in the traffic to my right, outside Temple Meads. I waited for a ‘straggling car’ coming across from Clarence Road. Said car then pulls in and _*stops right in front*_ of me, blocking my entry onto the road. Wifey lets hubby out of car who then walks about 100m up the road to a crossing near a branch of Kwik Fit where there _is loads of room_ to pull in and stop. It’s _nearer_ the damn crossing. So, driver completely blocks my entry onto the road inches from my front wheel by stopping on _double yellow lines_ just to drop hubby off for work. It’s like I was invisible...



Ride over the top Peter Saigan style.


----------



## fossyant (16 Oct 2015)

Bloody cyclists. 

Stopped at lights. Another cyclist stops behind. Say morning. Next second wobbly belinda pushes past and starts to ride through lights.

Lights change. Get out of the faking way wobbly.

Bloody annoying. Fortunately it's rare we get more than one cyclist at lights. Must be mental in London


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (16 Oct 2015)

Well after 3 weeks back after my lovely 2 weeks holiday, its finally Friday again and beer o'clock!

I will have one just for you all!!


----------



## The Rover (17 Oct 2015)

A very uneventful commute today, rode in at 1ish this aft and just got back in now. At the end of my shift I often regret riding in and just want to be transported home but once I get going I always enjoy the ride back especially when it's pitch black on the deserted country roads. 
Only change today was putting on more suitable kit as I underestimated the weather earlier in the week.


----------



## Sim2003 (18 Oct 2015)

Well I got to work with some glass flapping out the bk tire 
. Looks like a walk home


----------



## roger06 (18 Oct 2015)

My commute home last Friday was after a few frames of apres-work snooker thus the first time doing it in proper darkness. Not wanting to use the main road I pootled off down the canal towpath.

Good grief, pedestrians, dog walkers, romantic couples, tramps are completely in stealth mode with no torches, reflective gear or anything. Quite spooky only seeing a few metres in front with my light then people seemingly popping out of nowhere. Perhaps the road would have been safer!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (19 Oct 2015)

roger06 said:


> romantic couples, completely in stealth mode with no reflective gear


I have a humorous image in my head right now of a couple decked out in the full range of Altura Night Vision...


----------



## ianrauk (19 Oct 2015)

Funny incident this morning. In a road full of backed up traffic I noticed a woman in a small hatch texting on her mobile. Of course, she wasn't paying attention to anything but the phone... so ended up rear ending the car in front. Oh how I laughed. 

T'was a nice commute this morning. Fairly mild temperatures and relatively clear traffic for most of the journey. A little bit of SCR too. Chap on a Boardman. He was fast no doubt, but his filtering and setting off from the lights needed work.


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Oct 2015)

My routine for the last 4 years has been to drop all my weekly clothes off on a Sunday, which I did yesterday. So here I sit at my desk in boots, t shirt, sweatshirt and my Endura Bib Shorts... farking didn't pack my jeans.. I feel and look a right tit. Got someone to go and buy some from Sainsbury taking bloody ages.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (19 Oct 2015)

Awesome ride this morning. Wet to begin with but it was pretty mild so opted for the ss and shorts combo. After a full weekend of graft at home I thought I'd be knackered but the legs felt like coiled springs and just kept on giving. The last 15 miles flew by, I reckon averaging somewhere between 22-24 mph, with plenty left in the tank.


----------



## Origamist (19 Oct 2015)

Steady ride in. Temps around 3-4C and quiet roads - I suspect half term was the cause. Cycling numbers seem to be thinning out and will drop further once the clocks go back... 

A couple of squirrels diced with my front wheel, but other than that, a pleasant journey.


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Oct 2015)

Sim2003 said:


> Well I got to work with some glass flapping out the bk tire
> . Looks like a walk home
> View attachment 107272


Ouchy... a tyre boot may assist with that ?


----------



## fossyant (19 Oct 2015)

Fairly quiet run. Not running at full steam due to side effects from withdrawal of nerve pain meds. Would still rather ride than not. Fresh air works wonders.


----------



## HarryTheDog (19 Oct 2015)

After a gentle pootle with the wife yesterday down the Flitch Way it was back to a good old tear up this morning. Spookily it was a guy on fixed gear and we had been talking about this scenario last week.
Got to Dagenham 14 miles into the commute and overtook a guy all in black, on a black fixed, no stickers with pursuit bars who looked a bit like Nairo Quintano, but not so dark but with a similar body fat content. I went past and forgot about him, he then turned up a mile or so later and attempted to glue himslef to my rear wheeel.Then there was a bit of yoyo battle going on as we hit hills he lost contact then came back again on the flats. He finally got past me a couple of miles on and I got a nice tow for half a mile. He had his bike geared for fast flat riding and seemed at a comfortable cadence at around 22-24 mph.I then felt a bit guilty so took a turn, then lost him through a junction.( he didn’t like hopping off the cyclepath onto the road) He caught me at some lights a mile later on and pushed ahead but I finally dropped him up my favourite Canning Town hill. I was drenched in sweat but grinning like a loon.


----------



## L Q (19 Oct 2015)

Really felt quite mild this morning, Although I don't see that many cyclists on the commute I have noticed the numbers dropping already with the darker mornings.

Had a swan overtake me this morning as I was by the river and the sight was spectacular.


----------



## 400bhp (19 Oct 2015)

Lovely ride in this morning, bar the nobed who overtook me within inches to spare as I went past the local waitrose. I can see a camera coming on.

It's that time of year I find it harder to work out what to wear. 7 deg in the morning and predicted to be 12 deg this afternoon. I've got a few new bits of kit so went for an aldi long sleeve baselayer with a fairly lighweight Sugoi gilet (great bit of kit-a gilet that has removeable arms held on with magnets) and some longs over my shorts.

I got the clothing almost spot on apart from the fingerless mitts. Hands were cold, albeit they warmed up enough 10 minutes in, but not a feeling I want to experience each morning.


----------



## subaqua (19 Oct 2015)

numbers dropping with the darker mornings , however there was the obligatory " meets all stereotypes" nobber on the road today .

jumped red light, went up the inside of a lorry as it was turning left with full indicators and audible " this vehicle is turning left" ( looks like there might be one decent lorry driver  ) , then when cyclunty himself wanted to turn left later n thought that overtaking other cycles and then turning in front of them nearly wiping 3 out was a great move.

lit up like a Christmas tree too.

the best however , was earlier on but after some of the shockingly poor riding , came when he forgot that you need to take your feet out of the toe clips when stationary and you cant trackstand. I wish I had had the go pro with me.


----------



## summerdays (19 Oct 2015)

Seemed to be a bit quieter on my routes too! And not too bad temperatures.... Started off chilly, then just right and was just getting to the warm level when I arrived this morning, so I'd say I got my clothing correct today:, gillet, 3/4 trousers and long sleeve, with light gloves.


----------



## martint235 (19 Oct 2015)

Not had a chance to try out my mudguards yet, worked from home today and I'm on a train tomorrow. My totals for October are going to be woeful


----------



## 400bhp (19 Oct 2015)

Weather was great on the ride home - c. 14 deg and sunny with very little wind. Shorts back on.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Oct 2015)

Sixth consecutive day (of ten) and the first which was completely dry, but still a cold northerly wind. Just need the sun to make an appearance for the first time since Monday.


----------



## philtalksbx (20 Oct 2015)

After the Feltham posse, I followed a lad on a BMX through Kingston last night. He was pulling an old mountain bike alongside his BMX by the handlebar in his right hand, in that casual half standing pose they do, and braking by dragging his foot. All in perfect control and in traffic. For all you could critucise, it just looked so effortless and cool, I wasn't jealous of his bike handling at all.....


----------



## summerdays (20 Oct 2015)

philtalksbx said:


> After the Feltham posse, I followed a lad on a BMX through Kingston last night. He was pulling an old mountain bike alongside his BMX by the handlebar in his right hand, in that casual half standing pose they do, and braking by dragging his foot. All in perfect control and in traffic. For all you could critucise, it just looked so effortless and cool, I wasn't jealous of his bike handling at all.....


Doesn't it make you worry over whether they will injure themselves, I always worry for that dragging foot and also what if they don't stop in time - that's enough to put me off!


----------



## fossyant (20 Oct 2015)

Steady ride. Lovely and dry.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Oct 2015)

You know what really get's my goat? 
Cyclists with cameras that jump red lights. I tell you Mr white Giant rider with A Go-Pro on your handle bar on the A21 this morning. I'm going to see if I can find you on You Tube and if you have uploaded any minor motor indiscretions, I am going to out you for the crappy RLJ'er that you are. 

Apart from that. 'twas a nice ride in. Traffic was pretty clear. 5° this morning so a tad chilly to start but didn't take long to warm up.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (20 Oct 2015)

A nippy 4 deg C this morning, and it felt it in shorts too! To warm myself up a bit of SCR was in order. Bad luck for me is that I didn't see 1 cyclist on the ride. Oh well, there's always vehicles to race. It fell perfectly too, just approaching the perfectly flat, straight & fast country road toward work thats about 1 1/4 miles long. A small tank truck went past and gave me a target, judging he was travelling around what I thought to be 30-35mph. So, on the drops, head down, and span it up. Unfortunately for me I'd misjudged his pace and by the time I looked down and saw 38.something mph on the Garmin I knew he'd done me. For the last 5 miles my thighs were on fire, felt good though. We'll meet again Squire, and next time I'm bringing my race face...


----------



## EthelF (20 Oct 2015)

I passed a Delorean with full Back to the Future body kit this morning. Surely one day early...?


----------



## L Q (20 Oct 2015)

Nice ride home last night only spoilt by the clown who decided to walk straight in front on me so I had to full lock up, did find the time to call him a tool and he just stared blankly at me.

Nice and fresh this morning but didn't take long to warm up, finding the ride a lot harder than a few weeks ago, my average speed is nearly 2mph lower.


----------



## roger06 (20 Oct 2015)

Why oh why do pedestrians, dog walkers and joggers insisted on staying on the right side of lanes / tracks / paths etc. Blummin annoying.


----------



## Hacienda71 (20 Oct 2015)

Late commute in on the MTB, road bike is in the shop. Went up Swiss Hill in Alderley to add a little spice to the ride. Caught a skinny chap on a Colnago C60 in full Colnago kit going past Macc Hospital, he looked a bit shocked when he looked back and say a full on 2.3 downhill tyre and a pair of rock shox catching him at close to 30 mph.


----------



## Origamist (20 Oct 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> Late commute in on the MTB, road bike is in the shop. Went up Swiss Hill in Alderley to add a little spice to the ride. Caught a skinny chap on a Colnago C60 in full Colnago kit going past Macc Hospital, he looked a bit shocked when he looked back and say a full on 2.3 downhill tyre and a pair of rock shox catching him at close to 30 mph.



Swiss Hill is the steep, cobbled one? In the wet, it's a real bugger to get traction...Anyway, that hill is far too spicy for me to add to my commute...


----------



## Hacienda71 (20 Oct 2015)

Origamist said:


> Swiss Hill is the steep, cobbled one? In the wet, it's a real bugger to get traction...Anyway, that hill is far too spicy for me to add to my commute...


Yep the cobbled one that is in the 100 climbs book. You wouldn't want to be doing it on skinny tyres in the wet.
Sure you could zip up there and down artists on the way to Sandbach.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Oct 2015)

So much better today - virtually no wind, bright sunshine and reasonably warm. Having seen the weather forecast, it seems to be going back to normal tomorrow 'though.

First commute on the new Charge Plug 0 having changed it to 46/16 and fitted better brake blocks and it feels just about right, although I did find myself reaching for the non-existent gear leaver on a couple of the short downhill bits.


----------



## Gez73 (21 Oct 2015)

Wet a little windy and plenty of leaves on the roads this morning. Not the most pleasant of commutes but that's that. Here now and mug of tea in hand.
Gez


----------



## martint235 (21 Oct 2015)

So even with full mudguards fitted I still got slightly wet feet. Wore overshoes too. Not sure if my feet sweat a lot or if it's just a battle I'm never going to win. They aren't as wet as they used to get though ie I'm not squelching around the office.

And my arm hurts like hell. Still on a positive note, it's one of only two bike commutes this week so even in the rain it's a good thing.


----------



## DWiggy (21 Oct 2015)

I have raceblades XL's, they protect my butt really well but my feet get absolutely soaked!!!, it's where they don't cover the front wheel in front of the brakes and as a result I end up riding into the jet of water spewing from the front wheel resulting in soaked feet every time!! I might need to make a modification of some kind!


----------



## martint235 (21 Oct 2015)

DWiggy said:


> I have raceblades XL's, they protect my butt really well but my feet get absolutely soaked!!!, it's where they don't cover the front wheel in front of the brakes and as a result I end up riding into the jet of water spewing from the front wheel resulting in soaked feet every time!! I might need to make a modification of some kind!


I just moved to full mudguards from raceblades for precisely that reason. The rear raceblade was always sufficient but I could never decide if the front one was actually making the situation worse by concentrating the spray towards my feet. Full guards are definitely an improvement, I was just hoping for completely dry feet.


----------



## L Q (21 Oct 2015)

1st time for me that I was actually dazzled by a bike coming down the cycle path at the same time, the lights were blindingly bright.

All I can say is at least we have good showers at work and a cracking drying room, here's hoping its all dry when I go home later.


----------



## ManiaMuse (21 Oct 2015)

martint235 said:


> So even with full mudguards fitted I still got slightly wet feet. Wore overshoes too. Not sure if my feet sweat a lot or if it's just a battle I'm never going to win. They aren't as wet as they used to get though ie I'm not squelching around the office.


Such a thing as waterproof overshoes don't actually exist, even the expensive ones won't keep everything completely dry in anything more than moderate rain. Water will get in through the seal against your legs or through the zip/velcro and eventually water will soak through the material. Plus if your shoes are anything like mine you might have stupid ventilation holes and/or extra cleat holes on the sole which the overshoes probably don't cover and even with full mudguards you still get a bit of spray from the road. But they will keep your feet a bit warmer and shoes/socks drier than they would be otherwise and give them a bit of a chance to dry out and not smell too damp during the day.

A bit drizzly in the North but at least it was a bit warmer in the morning than recent weeks


----------



## Spartak (21 Oct 2015)

Early commute yesterday 04:30 - even managed a few laps of the Cycle Speedway circuit close to the ring road at Filton !


----------



## Karlt (21 Oct 2015)

martint235 said:


> I just moved to full mudguards from raceblades for precisely that reason. The rear raceblade was always sufficient but I could never decide if the front one was actually making the situation worse by concentrating the spray towards my feet. Full guards are definitely an improvement, I was just hoping for completely dry feet.



Yeah, I have full mudguards all year round on my commute bike, but then it has the clearance for them because it's an old Raleigh Eclipse from the late 80s - one of the reasons I wanted something of that ilk to rebuild into a fast commuter.

I've actually gone faster on that bike (46mph) than I have on my "good" bike; that's partly because it's marginally heavier but mostly because it goes out more often and is more likely to be pushed down a hill by the wind. And I'm usually riding in a group on the "good" bike and there's always someone who starts pulling on the anchors when it gets above 30. Me I'm just stupid and go as fast as I think I won't actually die doing.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Oct 2015)

@martint235 take a spare pair of socks you numpty.....

It was wet today.. yuckity yuk. But not a bad commute over all. At least it wasn't heavy rain and the traffic was pretty light.


----------



## martint235 (21 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> @martint235 take a spare pair of socks you numpty.....
> 
> It was wet today.. yuckity yuk. But not a bad commute over all. At least it wasn't heavy rain and the traffic was pretty light.


Even if i have spare socks, they'll just get wet when i put them in wet shoes!!

In 2015, it should be possible to cycle in the rain without getting wet feet . Still as I said, the mudguards have made an improvement. I may try my sealskinz again


----------



## ianrauk (21 Oct 2015)

martint235 said:


> Even if i have spare socks, they'll just get wet when i put them in wet shoes!!
> 
> In 2015, it should be possible to cycle in the rain without getting wet feet . Still as I said, the mudguards have made an improvement. I may try my sealskinz again




Why are your shoes wet? Don't you keep a pair at work.
Unless you put you feet into plastic bags with elastic bands at the top then you are going to have to get on with it.
Now stop moaning and keep on saving the country.


----------



## martint235 (21 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Why are your shoes wet? Don't you keep a pair at work.
> Unless you put you feet into plastic bags with elastic bands at the top then you are going to have to get on with it.
> Now stop moaning and keep on saving the country.


My cycling shoes numpty!! My socks can't get wet without water getting to my shoes.

Currently saving the country! Will be saving the country from home tomorrow


----------



## ianrauk (21 Oct 2015)

martint235 said:


> My cycling shoes numpty!! My socks can't get wet without water getting to my shoes.
> 
> Currently saving the country! Will be saving the country from home tomorrow




I'm talking about spare socks for your work shoes numpty...as long as your feet are warm then wet socks don't matter.
Try your Sealskinz again. They may not keep YOUR feet dry but they will keep your dainty norvern tootsies warm


----------



## martint235 (21 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I'm talking about spare socks for your work shoes numpty...as long as your feet are warm then wet socks don't matter.
> Try your Sealskinz again. They may not keep YOUR feet dry but they will keep your dainty norvern tootsies warm


Yes I have socks and shoes for work.

I noticed today that it was only the toes and the front bit of my foot was wet so I'm guessing ingress is through the cleat holes. Water doesn't seem to be going through the ankle of my socks so maybe sealskinz will solve the issue.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (21 Oct 2015)

Wet, very wet and dark, very dark today. I'd planned on doing just a 14 miler but approaching work I got drawn in to some SCR, hmm, like I'm going to give that a miss. Had the guy sitting behind me for a while, his flashing light giving me a dancing shadow, so lit the burners a little more, and as we started climbing he was toast. Clothes drying, warm mash inside me and ready to go again.


----------



## Origamist (21 Oct 2015)

Persistent rain all the way in. Not torrential but was drenched after 20 mins.The temp was fine at 8C so did not get cold. Looks better for this evening.

On Tuesday my rear tyre was so deformed/kinked it was rubbing against the mudguard. This lead to a puncture as it wore through the carcass. Did not bother to boot it as the train station was only 2 miles away and managed to make it with 40PSI in a new tube.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Oct 2015)

25 very very wet miles this morning, sealskinz worked a treat though, feet were lovely warm and dry when I got to work.

Chain sounded awful on the way home so gave it a quick mickle, noticed I've lost a bolt on the rear mudguards, nicked one of the hybrid for now.


----------



## summerdays (21 Oct 2015)

Damp first thing but it was already easing off, and then dry for the homeward journey.


----------



## fossyant (21 Oct 2015)

Car, first time. Hospital appointment until 12:30 then to dash home get changed and back into work and get kit dry before 5 wasn't possible.

Blagged a visitor's space. I did pay for it on the way home. Took 75 minutes for 10 miles, compared to 45 on the bike, and it's longer on the bike (13) !!


----------



## si_c (21 Oct 2015)

Not been arsed with commuting for this week, just not fancied it. Went in this morning on the train, thinking I'd get a longer ride home this evening. Wet road, and a diesel spill and a roundabout put paid to that. Felt too sorry for myself, so just went the quick way home.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (21 Oct 2015)

I was badly dressed for this morning's commute. It was about 9°C so not that cold, but I didn't wear a waterproof jacket, and I got rained on enough to soak my jersey and pants. I was shivering by the time I got to work. I really, really enjoyed the hot shower!  Putting the wet clothes back on this afternoon will be a bit icky, though.


----------



## dave r (21 Oct 2015)

ManiaMuse said:


> Such a thing as waterproof overshoes don't actually exist, even the expensive ones won't keep everything completely dry in anything more than moderate rain. Water will get in through the seal against your legs or through the zip/velcro and eventually water will soak through the material. Plus if your shoes are anything like mine you might have stupid ventilation holes and/or extra cleat holes on the sole which the overshoes probably don't cover and even with full mudguards you still get a bit of spray from the road. But they will keep your feet a bit warmer and shoes/socks drier than they would be otherwise and give them a bit of a chance to dry out and not smell too damp during the day.
> 
> A bit drizzly in the North but at least it was a bit warmer in the morning than recent weeks



When I was using waterproof overshoes I found that it would take a while for the water to get through and I could normally get to work before the wet got in, it was just the long rides that produced the wet feet.


----------



## fossyant (21 Oct 2015)

si_c said:


> Not been arsed with commuting for this week, just not fancied it. Went in this morning on the train, thinking I'd get a longer ride home this evening. Wet road, and a diesel spill and a roundabout put paid to that. Felt too sorry for myself, so just went the quick way home.



Hitting diesel mid braking is squeaky bum time !! Bike on ICE


----------



## fossyant (21 Oct 2015)

dave r said:


> When I was using waterproof overshoes I found that it would take a while for the water to get through and I could normally get to work before the wet got in, it was just the long rides that produced the wet feet.



There is a way !!!

If it's raining hard, I do wear Aldi waterproof trousers - yes bit boil in the bag... with...

I swear by BBB Hardware Aquashield Overshoes. Water will only get in through the top - so in heavy rain I wear the over trousers to keep my shoes dry.

Regularly soaked shoes = rancid smell. That's the reason. My shoes are either in the bedroom beside the bed, or beside my desk. Keeping them dry is a key. The shoes are 6 years old and have daily use, and don't smell. Our drying cabinet regularly get's soggy shoes put in. The smell isn't good.

I've ridden through summer floods with the BBB's. No water in the shoes. Just don't go over the tops !


----------



## ianrauk (21 Oct 2015)

Why are your shoes beside your bed?


----------



## summerdays (21 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Why are your shoes beside your bed?


For a quick get away?


----------



## fossyant (21 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Why are your shoes beside your bed?



Hah.

Get in, off to bedroom, unload panniers, off to shower. Up in morning, all my kit is ready to go ! Get changed in room and go.

Can't hog the bathroom with two teenagers !!

The missus would prefer I got changed in the garage though. Would love another room or 3 ?


----------



## fossyant (21 Oct 2015)

PS the "pedal bike" lives in the luxury garage.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (22 Oct 2015)

Windy out there


----------



## Drago (22 Oct 2015)

Nice ride in this morning, though a bit of a crosswind. Had company for part of the way from another gent i've not seen before, followed me for a couple of miles on the country roads but stayed a sensible distance back. Decent lights too.


----------



## HarryTheDog (22 Oct 2015)

Decent enough ride in, got stuck behind a bin lorry through Hornchurch, nasty smell but a nice tow for nearly a mile. Had a little drag race with a youngster up Canning town hill. He lead out off the lights at the bottom of the hill and I jumped him half way up, beat him, but only just.

Was surprised to be met by another cyclist who arrived after me in the garage who greeted me like a long lost brother, hadn’t a clue who he was but he gabbled on about how we had, had a great race in together.( he was not the cyclist from the hill) Which surprised me because as far as I was aware I had not been racing with anyone till Canning town. I concluded he had been trying to chase me down but I was unaware of him. I agreed with him anyway as It was easier and more polite than saying who the hell are you, I did not know you were there and I was not racing you.

Dam new saddle is starting rub in the same place as the old one but only on one side. Why it has only just started to do this I don’t know, maybe as it was stronger headwind this morning I may have been sitting differently.


----------



## DWiggy (22 Oct 2015)

HarryTheDog said:


> Decent enough ride in, got stuck behind a bin lorry through Hornchurch, nasty smell but a nice tow for nearly a mile. Had a little drag race with a youngster up Canning town hill. He lead out off the lights at the bottom of the hill and I jumped him half way up, beat him, but only just.
> 
> Was surprised to be met by another cyclist who arrived after me in the garage who greeted me like a long lost brother, hadn’t a clue who he was but he gabbled on about how we had, had a great race in together.( he was not the cyclist from the hill) Which surprised me because as far as I was aware I had not been racing with anyone till Canning town. I concluded he had been trying to chase me down but I was unaware of him. I agreed with him anyway as It was easier and more polite than saying who the hell are you, I did not know you were there and I was not racing you.
> 
> Dam new saddle is starting rub in the same place as the old one but only on one side. Why it has only just started to do this I don’t know, maybe as it was stronger headwind this morning I may have been sitting differently.


I had a problem with my saddle rubbing, I lowered it about 5-10mm and its a world different


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Oct 2015)

Had Friday legs for the first time in an age. Every time the road even thought about inclining I struggled. Even took to drinking from the bottle which this time of year is a rarity. All that did though was make me want to have a pee.


----------



## Simontm (22 Oct 2015)

Work-interrupted this week and I don't think I had the time to cycle to Sheffield. Bike-related, managed to resist popping into the Planet X showroom next to the Magna Centre where I was for two days - don't think I could get away with coming back down with another bike!! Back on it next week,


----------



## HarryTheDog (22 Oct 2015)

@DWiggy I have had pro bike and saddle fittings, ( yeh costs a fortune) I have had problems with my back and wrists from a accident, and it would seem I have wide sit bones. A wide saddle would seem to be the answer to the wide site bones but then the wide saddle causes a problem with my sit bones and tends to bruise them . When I had the bike fit I was recommended and tried out a Sella Italia flite saddle but then that started to rub eiher side a of the perineum, then I had a saddle fit and was recomended a prologo saddle that was a similiar shape but had a more rounded top ( the flite was flat). The prologo felt like heaven for a few days and now has started to cause a sore on one side this morning.
I dont want to lower the saddle as indeed it was lower before the bike fit, but the bike fit has sorted my back and wrists out a treat and dont want to mess with that. It could also be I have got a septic lymph node again, ( had a couple a while ago) which was sorted with antibiotics.


----------



## DWiggy (22 Oct 2015)

HarryTheDog said:


> @DWiggy I have had pro bike and saddle fittings, ( yeh costs a fortune) I have had problems with my back and wrists from a accident, and it would seem I have wide sit bones. A wide saddle would seem to be the answer to the wide site bones but then the wide saddle causes a problem with my sit bones and tends to bruise them . When I had the bike fit I was recommended and tried out a Sella Italia flite saddle but then that started to rub eiher side a of the perineum, then I had a saddle fit and was recomended a prologo saddle that was a similiar shape but had a more rounded top ( the flite was flat). The prologo felt like heaven for a few days and now has started to cause a sore on one side this morning.
> I dont want to lower the saddle as indeed it was lower before the bike fit, but the bike fit has sorted my back and wrists out a treat and dont want to mess with that. It could also be I have got a septic lymph node again, ( had a couple a while ago) which was sorted with antibiotics.


Ouch, hope it's something you can get sorted, a painful posterior is no fun!


----------



## RoubaixCube (22 Oct 2015)

Got lazy today and decided to take my bike on the train then sprint the last 15-20mins to work via st. Pauls. Carrage has a rather sweet liquor smell maybe tia maria or something. Best way to describe it is the liquor thats usually inside those chocolates you get at Christmas


----------



## Nocode (22 Oct 2015)

HarryTheDog said:


> @DWiggy It could also be I have got a septic lymph node again, ( had a couple a while ago) which was sorted with antibiotics.



I assume you had to go and see the doctor about that? 

I'm interested as I had something similar around a year ago, ended-up swapping my saddle to a Selle Italia Flow (with a more cut-out piece around the perineum) but then had a break from the bike for a couple of months - so never quite sure whether it was the saddle or break that sorted it. 

I've since had something similar return about a week ago. Currently using some hydrocortisone cream, but not convinced that will do a lot if it's lymph node related, or just repeat damage to that area.


----------



## DWiggy (22 Oct 2015)

Nocode said:


> I assume you had to go and see the doctor about that?
> 
> I'm interested as I had something similar around a year ago, ended-up swapping my saddle to a Selle Italia Flow (with a more cut-out piece around the perineum) but then had a break from the bike for a couple of months - so never quite sure whether it was the saddle or break that sorted it.
> 
> I've since had something similar return about a week ago. Currently using some hydrocortisone cream, but not convinced that will do a lot if it's lymph node related, or just repeat damage to that area.


Sorry, wasn't me that had the septic lymph node @HarryTheDog did, I'm guessing he had to the the doc's to get the antibiotics, sounds very painful. I just had pain from chafing/rubbing that was cured by lowering the saddle just a fraction I was surprised 5mm would make that much difference.


----------



## Origamist (22 Oct 2015)

Dry, mild and a strongish crosswind this morning. One crappy, high speed pass from a taxi driver near Byley, but that was the exception.

My Achilles tendon is giving me a bit of trouble at the moment - never had an issue before. Perhaps it was the long lay off from the bike and the sudden shock of cycling again that has caused it to flare up.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Oct 2015)

To the cock on the MTB travelling the opposite way to me this morning in Bromley. You are a complete and utter anti-social arse with your stupidly bright helmet light. If you near blinded me then you are doing the same to others. Turn/take it off and get some lights on your bike you utter berk.  I shouted at you to turn it off as you are blinding people but you just gave me a gormless 'wha?"

Apart from that..a nice commute this morning. Temps were in double figures, nice and mild. It's also now definitely well into fallen leaves season. Had to be really careful on one turning with the amount of leaf detritus on the road.


----------



## L Q (22 Oct 2015)

With a lovely tailwind for most of the journey I did the quickest time for a good month or two.

The journey back tonight might be a different story tho.


----------



## mr_s81 (22 Oct 2015)

I had a fairly decent tailwind for much of the commute this morning. The weather forecast is for the winds to subside a bit later on. After yesterday's run home into a strong headwind, I really hope so!


----------



## Karlt (22 Oct 2015)

'orrible ride in; strong crosswind that seemed to prefer to blow straight at me most of the time. Got the sort of average speed I thought was good two years ago but consider a bit shite now. I 'ate wind.


----------



## Andrew_P (22 Oct 2015)

My prevailing wind is back, at last. Been absent far too much lately. Much prefer Headwind in and tailwind home!


----------



## Gez73 (22 Oct 2015)

Lovely ride home to compensate for headwind this morning and now off out with the dog. Gorgeous and sunny here too. Gez


----------



## claudbutler (22 Oct 2015)

Extended my commute home because the weather was great ,was great to see the sun reflecting in the river.


----------



## Andrew_P (22 Oct 2015)

I am consistently getting my clothing wrong, roll on the bitter cold morning, noon and night 

Well at least the I can start wishing it was Spring..


----------



## Glow worm (22 Oct 2015)

Lovely ride home in the twilight, nice tailwind, dry, decent temperature, nice moon. About perfect.
Caught up with a cyclist at Quy on the cycle path and had the dilemma as to whether to overtake or not as we were doing about the same speed for a mile or so, and I didn't want her to feel I was a weirdo following her! Decided to pass her and then had to go a little faster than I normally would to Get clear. I probably should have just Hung back a few hundred yards - O well, next time.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Oct 2015)

I was expecting it to be very windy on the way home, I was pleasantly surprised, turned out to be nowhere near as bad as I expected


----------



## steve keay (22 Oct 2015)

Quiet rides in this week. Got squeezed at a pinch point . This morning another cyclist pulled out in front of me making me brake. I was fully lit and wearing a hi viz.how he didn't see me I dont know .


----------



## Drago (22 Oct 2015)

Not a bad ride home. Wind had died down. Short sharp incline near the village on the way home. Normally I'm in small ring, second largest on the cassette, but today I accidentally did it in the big ring, which gave me a 3rd best time and a big smile.


----------



## skudupnorth (22 Oct 2015)

Usual ride with the added "joy" of wind today. Had a cockwomble in a van miss judge overtaking me into the path of an oncoming bus and squeezed me nearly into the curb as he panicked back....... Gave the side of the van a good belt to warn him but I guess he was more concerned about his precious life than a mere cyclist ! Oh well just another day in commuter cycle world


----------



## fossyant (22 Oct 2015)

Late commute home and the first dark one. Impressed with the C&B Seen City Slicker front. Low and medium are enough for unlit lanes. Nice spread of light straight down and under the wheel as well as to the sides.


----------



## Gez73 (23 Oct 2015)

Nice dry ride in today and quite mild too. Base Layer left at home too which was a good call. Gez


----------



## martint235 (23 Oct 2015)

A nice day but a few too many nobbers for my liking. There were 3 cyclists who seemed to believe that hi-viz+plastic hat = no need for lights. There was a guy who just blissfully walked out in front of my on the South Circular. It's a dual carriageway that's frequently nose to tail but I, and countless motorbikes, use the gap between the cars. The ped didn't seem to care. I did actually shout boo at him cos I didn't think I'd have time to fully stop. I slowed, he jumped then stopped. No one died.

Then on the way into Norwood a Peugeot driver (LX65OHL) decided to race me into a pinch point. When I called him out on it he replied "You were in the middle of the road". "Yes there was a pinch point and besides that there's a van in front of me". Cue lots of swearing from him. He stopped when he realised I'd be catching him up at every set of lights until Croydon. Sat like a good little boy with his windows up and looking straight forward.


----------



## Drago (23 Oct 2015)

Uneventful journey in this morning, but blooming cold, especially in the open countryside. First outing this Autumn for the merino top.


----------



## L Q (23 Oct 2015)

Very tough wind on the way home last night, knew I would pay the price for a good ride in the morning.

This morning was very cold on the toes and it felt about 10 degrees colder than yesterday.

The amount of cyclists with no lights on at all is quite scary, one bloke I passed this morning was all in black and didn't see him till the very last second. Was out in the car last night and on the way back we overtook a cyclist on the main A57 back into Lincoln who not only had no lights on or any reflective clothing he was also texting at the same time!


----------



## ianrauk (23 Oct 2015)

I had a run in with knob driver today in Deptford. Because I was in the right hand lane to turn right at a roundabout he thought that I shouldn't be there. So decided to parp his horn a couple of times. I looked back at him to see him giving the get out of the way type thing. I pointing at him the direction I was going. oh good, he wanted to go my way too. Well more fool him then as there is no room to get by due to the parked traffic. Oh dear... I seemed to have slowed down making his progress.. very.....slow...... cue much revving from the car driver... and childish giggling from me....


----------



## summerdays (23 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I had a run in with knob driver today in Deptford. Because I was in the right hand lane to turn right at a roundabout he thought that I shouldn't be there. So decided to parp his horn a couple of times. I looked back at him to see him giving the get out of the way type thing. I pointing at him the direction I was going. oh good, he wanted to go my way too. Well more fool him then as there is no room to get by due to the parked traffic. Oh dear... I seemed to have slowed down making his progress.. very.....slow...... cue much revving from the car driver... and childish giggling from me....


Yes been there and it really affects your cycling.... You know, you loose concentration, bit slow setting off, etc


----------



## jahlive905 (23 Oct 2015)

First commute this morning since my dérailleur was bent out of shape by a thoughtful motorist. I took it easy, confidence wasn't at its highest, so a 70-minute commute turned into an 85-minute one but at least I didn't get hit.

One knob head began beeping me as I was reaching work though, because I was taking primary position anticipating a right turn. With confidence low, I did swiftly move back to the left hand side but made my feeling clear through verbal exchanges as he sped past. The knob hit a traffic jam only about 50m down the road though so I decided to miss my turning on purpose and sail on past him to give him a nice wave. Totally worth being late to work for.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Oct 2015)

Tenth consecutive day and the last one for a whole two days. Much better conditions this week than last, but 2°C was a bit of a surprise this morning.


----------



## fossyant (24 Oct 2015)

Nice return commute. So glad I don't drive to work. Really, it's not worth it. Chatting to colleagues on the way out of the building, nope, pins in eyes, flat tyres, twice the time to get home in a car....

Not happening !


----------



## Drago (25 Oct 2015)

First frost of the season this morning, so wound back the speed a little in case of hidden ice. A crisp, pleasant ride across the countryside in the pitch dark, which I thoroughly enjoyed.


----------



## HarryTheDog (25 Oct 2015)

Nocode said:


> I assume you had to go and see the doctor about that?
> 
> I'm interested as I had something similar around a year ago, ended-up swapping my saddle to a Selle Italia Flow (with a more cut-out piece around the perineum) but then had a break from the bike for a couple of months - so never quite sure whether it was the saddle or break that sorted it.
> 
> I've since had something similar return about a week ago. Currently using some hydrocortisone cream, but not convinced that will do a lot if it's lymph node related, or just repeat damage to that area.


Yes went to the doctor and had to bare my posterior, The septic lymph nodes were like very bad hard zits really which had the tops rubbed off by cycling causing bleeding. For the afternoon ride home I used chamois cream and was not so bad. On friday I used cream on both rides and it calmed down so I have discounted it being lymph nodes again. I have invested in some new bibtights as my pad is getting thin. I tried a cutout saddle but thats worse for me as it puts more pressure on the side of the perinium. I am hoping it was a one off rubbing sore . 

I am now doing something similiar to your break and have a week off in Fort William, I only plan to do one day of cycling ( MTB) and the rest site seeing so hopefully it will be cleared up by the time I get home.


----------



## Simontm (26 Oct 2015)

One more sodding non-bike commute until I'm back on the pedals but I noticed in the car park that someone has put their chain on the stand that I've been using for the past year and a half - what's the etiquette? Do I just slide theirs to the the bottom and chain up regardless?


----------



## Drago (26 Oct 2015)

Yep, if you think you're liable to be bigger than them just do it!


----------



## Keith Oates (26 Oct 2015)

Just had a six day break from the bike and plenty of socialising in Hong Kong so the ride to work this morning was about five minutes longer than normal. However the ride home was back to normal but I was surprised at the drop of fitness this morning.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nocode (26 Oct 2015)

HarryTheDog said:


> Yes went to the doctor and had to bare my posterior, The septic lymph nodes were like very bad hard zits really which had the tops rubbed off by cycling causing bleeding. For the afternoon ride home I used chamois cream and was not so bad. On friday I used cream on both rides and it calmed down so I have discounted it being lymph nodes again. I have invested in some new bibtights as my pad is getting thin. I tried a cutout saddle but thats worse for me as it puts more pressure on the side of the perinium. I am hoping it was a one off rubbing sore .
> 
> I am now doing something similiar to your break and have a week off in Fort William, I only plan to do one day of cycling ( MTB) and the rest site seeing so hopefully it will be cleared up by the time I get home.



Cheers @HarryTheDog. Hope the break and new bib tights sorts you out!

I'll see how I get on and whether I need a trip to the doctors or not.


----------



## donnydave (26 Oct 2015)

half term round here, hardly any cars on the road. nice relaxing ride in. I still can't quite grasp the mechanics of why its so much quieter at half term, when its busy all the extra cars don't have kids in them so what are people doing?! This week should be full 5/5 cycle commuting which I'm looking forward to as my normal routine has been messed up in recent weeks.


----------



## User33236 (26 Oct 2015)

One event on my commute today ammused me greatly. 

I was overtaking my a white Corsa. When it got about 10 metres ahead of me the driver blasts the horn (well as much as you can blast a weedy Corsa horn!), slowed and began gesturing angrily. I caught up with the driver in traffic a short distance ahead and asked, politely, what the problem had been.

He explained, rather angrily that he had had to cross into oncoming traffic to overtake me, nearly colliding with a car in the process, and that I should have been going slower to let him pass quicker. Must admit I was lost for words for a moment!


----------



## Origamist (27 Oct 2015)

Nice night yesterday for the first commute in the dark - dry and mild.

Even milder this morning and a couple of impatient drivers to deal with, but no great shakes. 

Dumped the Alpkit Koala in favour of an Apidura frame bag - just enough luggage capacity and I can now get my rear light on the seatpost.


----------



## Karlt (27 Oct 2015)

Quite fast for the time of year. One nobber in a DHL lorry with a gold-foil (never mind fag paper) clearance, but nothing not par for the course. A bit conscious of my vulnerability on the Sheffield Ring Road in the fog despite bright lights (40mph limit dual carriageway with an average motor speed of about 60mph...)


----------



## L Q (27 Oct 2015)

Bit foggy this morning but very mild.

Felt it was a headwind for most of the way tho so hoping for a bit of luck on the way back in a few hours time


----------



## The Rover (27 Oct 2015)

It was a bit fresh when I set off at 5.40 this morning but I'd picked the right clobber ( northwave boots, Sportful bibs, Castelli alpha jersey and base layer, thin neck warmer, mavic cap and decent gloves ) and although it was windy over the tops my temp was spot on and no nobbers meant it was a nice ride in. 
I finished a bit early this aft and set at 3ish so the sun was still shining and it just as nice as the morning ride.

Only thing I noticed this morning is that I seem to go slower for no other reason than its dark!?


----------



## skudupnorth (27 Oct 2015)

Good one today but very mild temp so got a tad warm  Its been noticed by some of my work mates that i ride very fast.......well i would be fast to them seeing as most of them sit in traffic jams !!!


----------



## markharry66 (28 Oct 2015)

Pants weather south London. Should have taken the duck shot gun and bagged some dinner.


----------



## martint235 (28 Oct 2015)

Wet, dark, unpleasant. Would have worked from home but today and tomorrow I have proper reasons for being in the office.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Oct 2015)

What's worse then a cockwomble cyclist with a flashing headtorch in the daytime?
Answer: A cockwomble cyclist with 2 flashing lights on the front of his bike and one on his helmet, except they weren't flashing, they were all strobing. 

Apart from that.. it was pretty miserable out this morning. Heavy rain when I left. I even did a shorter version of my commute. 12 miles.. I feel bad about that.


----------



## L Q (28 Oct 2015)

Managed to stay dry and the rain started one mile from the office, its not raining here so I got very lucky.

Had one car that kept behind me for at least 1/2 of a mile this morning giving me plenty of room coming through Bardney, nice touch and thanks


----------



## subaqua (28 Oct 2015)

got utterly drenched on the ride in . top half was sopping wet but I was dry inside, however bottom half was saturated . it wasn't too bad till I was a mile from work when the massive puddle in the bus lane became a tidal wave at me by the cockwomble bus driver.


----------



## Karlt (28 Oct 2015)

Gods be praised; today is my work from home day. I got drenched riding back from the childminder's (half a mile) so rather relieved...


----------



## martinclive (28 Oct 2015)

Soaked (and my mate had a puncture) - but still better than driving


----------



## jahlive905 (28 Oct 2015)

UN. PLEASANT.


----------



## DWiggy (28 Oct 2015)

Soaked! and note to self, next commuter will have disc brakes...rim brakes just don't work that well in the wet


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> What's worse then a cockwomble cyclist with a flashing headtorch in the daytime?
> Answer: A cockwomble cyclist with 2 flashing lights on the front of his bike and one on his helmet, except they weren't flashing, they were all strobing.
> 
> Apart from that.. it was pretty miserable out this morning. Heavy rain when I left. I even did a shorter version of my commute. 12 miles.. I feel bad about that.



I did a shorter route, but I didn't feel bad about it, I did extra miles yesterday in anticipation of the drowning I got this morning.


----------



## donnydave (28 Oct 2015)

martinclive said:


> Soaked (and my mate had a puncture) - but still *better than driving*



agreed - still better than driving. Also worth it for the incredulous looks on the faces of my colleagues - ffs its just a bit of water falling from the sky!


----------



## JMT (28 Oct 2015)

Very misty this morning but at least I avoided the rain that others have had today. Not a bad ride a couple of close passes, a couple of very good lorry drivers who waited patently (a good distance) behind me until there was room for a safe pass. Only real numpty was another suicidal squirrel (thats 3 in 2 rides now).


----------



## donnydave (28 Oct 2015)

super spooky mist on the way home, only knee high and swirling off the fields at the side of the busway. The people in cars would have missed this of course, so I had the whole show to myself. Nature's special effects department were on overtime with some cool dusk/setting sun light effects on the mist


----------



## Andrew_P (28 Oct 2015)

Cow shoot - That sums up my morning the last 4 miles of commute are lovely countryside, for three of them this morning on wet roads cow shoot dropped off of a farmers trailer as he is moving it from field to field. I already filed a complaint about a new soli\road cuttings recycling centre dropping their mud and flint all over the road last week but now Cow shoot I was farking covered in it. Apart from the obvious inconvenience to cyclists namely me its a bloody hazard in the wet. Already seen a car in a ditch upside down on Monday. The farmer thinks its ok as he has signs up caution "mud" on the road. Going to do my Victor Meldrew on Surrey County Council again, can't believe its ok to make a road this shitty, literally!


----------



## 13 rider (29 Oct 2015)

Nice ride in this morning 10.3 miles went for winter gear and was a bit warm . Needed winter kit on way home at a bit wet got half way home in drizzle then it got a bit heavier had only taken lightweight gillet so got a bit damp would have been a good try out for new overshoes but left them at home so damp feet when I got home . Still loved it wish I could force myself to ride in more often .9.1 miles back through Bradgate Park which was nicely deserted


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Oct 2015)

13 rider said:


> Nice ride in this morning 10.3 miles went for winter gear and was a bit warm . Needed winter kit on way home at a bit wet got half way home in drizzle then it got a bit heavier had only taken lightweight gillet so got a bit damp would have been a good try out for new overshoes but left them at home so damp feet when I got home . Still loved it wish I could force myself to ride in more often .9.1 miles back through Bradgate Park which was nicely deserted



Surprise surprise since we live pretty close but that more or less mirrors my commutes today


----------



## L Q (29 Oct 2015)

Woke up with a cracking headache this morning caused by last nights commute home at 9pm in the fog, 22 miles of eyes straining really didn't help.

Could have easily taken the car this morning but thought better of it and got on with it, enjoyable ride to work but the ride home it decided to pee it down for a bit and the cycle path is becoming hard to see for the last few miles with tons and tons of leaves and all I am thinking is I hope my wheels stay upright.


----------



## martinclive (30 Oct 2015)

Headwind from hell - almost no one out on the busway (only saw 3 others in 10 miles) down to 12mph on the flat (and I was trying)
Still - makes up for not having hills...............


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Oct 2015)

Windy is an understatement, strongest wind I've rode in for a fair while.


----------



## Origamist (30 Oct 2015)

Wet and windy, but mild. Hopefully, the wind is going to ease off later, otherwise it's going to be chore on the way home!

Got beeped at for filtering (temp traffic lights seem to anger people more than permanent traffic lights) - I gave them a friendly wave as I carried on my way...


----------



## Ciar (30 Oct 2015)

wet and windy not much else to say, hopefully less wet and windy on the return journey this evening


----------



## Slioch (30 Oct 2015)

Quack!

Any more rain and the River Ouse in York will be over it's banks, and I'll have to find another route to & from work.


----------



## Origamist (2 Nov 2015)

Dense fog, which made it cool and damp at 4C. Not particularly pleasant with limited visibility, but good driving. The autumn leaves are now everywhere, meaning some of Manchester's finest cycle lanes are even more treacherous in the wet...


----------



## fossyant (2 Nov 2015)

Missed the commute - was looking forward to it after a week holiday, but, my bloody foot isn't working. Progressively got more sore yesterday, and a 4 hour drive from London didn't help. By the time I was home I couldn't walk on it. Up all night, and still can't put any pressure on i - can't walk, cycle or drive. I certainly wasn't made by Shimano, more like Tekro ! 

Oh well, a day sick but I'm sat here clearing my work emails !!


----------



## ManiaMuse (2 Nov 2015)

Origamist said:


> Dense fog, which made it cool and damp at 4C. Not particularly pleasant with limited visibility, but good driving. The autumn leaves are now everywhere, meaning some of Manchester's finest cycle lanes are even more treacherous in the wet...


Agree about the leaves, they really need to send a roadsweeper or two to sweep those excellent cycle lanes on the A34 now covered in a photogenic layer of leaves. 

Fog riding was quite fun, although amazed me how many drivers were driving without any lights at all, let alone fog lights.


----------



## Arjimlad (2 Nov 2015)

Passing the memorial woodlands I slowed down & covered the brakes, as a collie dog emerged with its owner some way behind shouting at it to stop. He did stop at the side of the road for me, so I carried on slowly. Looking back there were cars behind me who stopped whilst the owner got him on his lead. I wondered if I should have stopped too !

A young woman was weaving her car all over the road in slow moving traffic between Aztec West and Aldi roundabouts in Bradley Stoke. Of course she was trying to text and drive at the same time. I did ask her to put her phone down and she did so, with a few shrugs of the shoulders & "so what" gestures.


----------



## hennbell (2 Nov 2015)

First snow day on the Alberta/Saskatchewan boarder. Strange wet snow that is quite sticky. Hopefully this is not staying snow yet, got about 3 weeks to snow that stays for 4 months.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (2 Nov 2015)

Well as you know I moan about the weather , but this year, I was given a bike by a friend, a Falcon Explorer, fitted some new Marathon tyres, and the lights.
Its got mudguards, a nice sit up position and so now the weather is rubbish, I don't have to worry about getting my lovely Trek dirty, so I wonder how long not moaning about the weather will last!

Its hard work but manageable, but best of all I don't have to clean it!


----------



## fossyant (2 Nov 2015)

All I can say is ruddy new (ish) shoes worn all day !! Pressure on internal seam of shoe above big toe joint = swollen and immovable foot. Foot is now much better than it was but difficult to walk on.


----------



## skudupnorth (2 Nov 2015)

FOG !!!!! Loved it but did not like having to wipe my glasses all the time


----------



## Keith Oates (3 Nov 2015)

I got mixed up with a lot of e-bikes ridden by workers on the way to a factory close to the office on the way to work today. Not something I want to repeat as there were so many 'near misses' most of them were because I committed the ultimate 'crime' of actually stopping on RED Lights.


----------



## Origamist (3 Nov 2015)

Last night the visibility in the fog was down to about 20-30 metres in places. Came across a car crash in Mobberley, but everyone was OK (the driver was on the phone trying to sort out a body repair specialist). Was glad to get back without further incident.

No fog this morning, which was a relief, but traffic was heavy and there were some numpties on the road. Achilles is better, but not healed. Odd.


----------



## fossyant (3 Nov 2015)

Foot is working enough go cycle. Same can't be said for walking


----------



## Origamist (3 Nov 2015)

fossyant said:


> Foot is working enough go cycle. Same can't be said for walking



Whenever I feel sorry for my physical woes, I remind myself that there are people suffering a lot more than me! I hope that things start to improve....


----------



## roger06 (3 Nov 2015)

This morning got damp legs from someone pressure spraying their yacht. As you do.


----------



## fossyant (3 Nov 2015)

Origamist said:


> Whenever I feel sorry for my physical woes, I remind myself that there are people suffering a lot more than me! I hope that things start to improve....



I'm not too bad. It's easier cycling than walking. Joked with a colleague as I was hobbling in, even with a dodgy foot, knee and bearing issues, I can still ride. 

If I couldn't ride then that would be different.

I did get asked 'you've not been knocked off again' as soon as I got in.


----------



## fossyant (3 Nov 2015)

skudupnorth said:


> FOG !!!!! Loved it but did not like having to wipe my glasses all the time



I missed out on the fun. Proper pea soup yesterday.


----------



## L Q (3 Nov 2015)

Nice to be able to see where I was going this morning after yesterdays pea soup.

Really starting to notice the leaves on the cycle track coming out of Lincoln, just waiting for a slide anytime soon!


----------



## Karlt (3 Nov 2015)

Few close pass numpties but two bestest things were:

1. Beating the school bus from our village to the town where the school is - by a longer route I should add.
2. Sailing past a mile long tailback downhill. It did knock a fraction of a MPH off the speed though. Still >16mph average around here is always a win in my book.


----------



## Effyb4 (3 Nov 2015)

A bit misty and dark this morning. The council have put cones all over the cycle path that I take to work and a sign saying 'fireworks' blocking most of it, to prevent cars from parking there for the fireworks on Thursday. Never mind the cyclists that use it to commute to work.  I came back home through the lanes to avoid it and got a couple of very close passes. The construction lorries were very patient though.


----------



## martinclive (3 Nov 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I don't have to worry about getting my lovely Trek dirty,



I'd want some mud to cover up the US Postal livery!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (3 Nov 2015)

Yesterday's ride, first day back on the bike after a 10 day holiday. My 6 bacon buttie breakfasts and up to 10 doughnuts a day didn't have a damning effect, I think the extra miles I've been putting in are finally starting to show the benefit. Foggy as though so rode without glasses as it was just too much to keep wiping them.
This mornings ride was milder and less foggy but still wet so opted for the lesser spotted guarded hack. A fine ride other than the lane that had been turned into a mud bath by the farmers tractor, even though I'd slowed it was still similar to riding on ice. 
Good to be turning a wheel again and got the whole of November without any holidays so should get some decent mileage in.


----------



## MickL (3 Nov 2015)

Second day back in the game, after what is close to year of the bike due to torn Achilles tendons taking an age to heal, but I've got shiny new bike (Boardman sports ltd ed). I'm now a carbon convert. 
Nothing to eventful today other than some one pulling out of there drive between traffic deciding to change which way they were going. Instead of turning left to join the traffic they decided to turn right and pull out between the stationary cars. Just as I was approaching on the outside. 
Thankfully they stopped and I swerved to miss the bonnet. Would of hated to scratch my new bike!


----------



## Andrew_P (3 Nov 2015)

See someone going the other way every morning nice Castelli kit, expensive helmet, glasses the works. Cannot tell what bike it is I assume nice by the kit he wears but it squeaks and creaks it drives me nuts just passing him let alone being on the bike. Cannot believe someone who rides regularly will put up with it not that hard to oil the chain or the rear jockeys. Crazy. Might get a small pot and double back on him tomorrow lol


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Nov 2015)

Got up early to ride to work at 5am but couldnt see the bike shed 15m away even with my helmet lamp. Pea Souper Fog.

Took the car instead.


----------



## summerdays (3 Nov 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> Got up early to ride to work at 5am but couldnt see the bike shed 15m away even with my helmet lamp. Pea Souper Fog.
> 
> Took the car instead.


Given the choice of seeing 15m in a car or 15 m on a bike, I'd take the bike!


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Nov 2015)

It was freezing as well and its a 20km ride. I just couldnt gee myself up.


----------



## HarryTheDog (3 Nov 2015)

After a week off, roaming the glens around Glencoe ( on foot) it was back to commuting. The most exciting thing was the new bike racks at work. They only managed to do the upper ones not the ones on the floor. They are a bit of a faff and look like the ones below. You slide the cradle backwards then pull the end down so the cradle is at 45 degrees, put your foot on the end of it or it will spring into the air, then load your bike whilst still keeping your foot on it, let go and it will spring upwards. Then push it back in. Did not see anything wrong with the old ones, everyone got parked.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (3 Nov 2015)

martinclive said:


> I'd want some mud to cover up the US Postal livery!




LOL!!

I could get a Royal Mail instead!


----------



## martint235 (4 Nov 2015)

Wet. Very wet. This was also my second commute with full mudguards in the rain and I'm not noticing any reduction of water in my socks or on me to be fair. All that faffing about for nothing


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Nov 2015)

martint235 said:


> Wet. Very wet. This was also my second commute with full mudguards in the rain and I'm not noticing any reduction of water in my socks or on me to be fair. All that faffing about for nothing


Sadly, if there is a lot of standing water it still seems to manage to make it past the mudguards and onto your feet. Not sure what the answer is apart from avoid as many puddles as you can and wear overshoes.


----------



## DWiggy (4 Nov 2015)

Wet and lots of traffic


----------



## martint235 (4 Nov 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Sadly, if there is a lot of standing water it still seems to manage to make it past the mudguards and onto your feet. Not sure what the answer is apart from avoid as many puddles as you can and wear overshoes.


Yeah have overshoes. Will probably just have to get used to getting wet.


----------



## martinclive (4 Nov 2015)

Wet again but not too bad (after a quick wheel change in the garage having found front flat)

Police were out in Cambridge last night stopping cyclists without lights (I was walking through town) funny thing was seeing the 5 or 10 others without lights flying by while they are booking one. If they really want to do it they need 2 or 3 people and pull everyone ..................looking at it about 1 in 5 had either no lights or something so pathetic (or almost hidden) to be of no use. Could do with a proper one off effort rather than just stop the odd few.


----------



## Arjimlad (4 Nov 2015)

I put some old 700x28 Vittoria Randonneurs on my Revolt last night today, the narrowest which the rims can accept, to see how it felt. Sadly the front tyre seems to be deformed with a section which sits too deep into the rim somehow. So there was a bump-bump-bump as the wheel went round which I only discovered when riding the bike. Otherwise, the bike rode well.


----------



## fossyant (4 Nov 2015)

First ride home in the pitch black down the Fallowfield Loop. Switched off my City Slicker every time I saw another cyclist or pedestrian.

Mr Cree LED who left his light on flash when you could clearly see me turn off my light, be prepared to be burned tonight. I had to stop as I couldn't see. When someone says 'that flash is annoying' turn it off. 

Do it tonight and you'll get the City Slicker on pulse. 

Oh and why do colleagues need to tell me they were nearly run over by a pavement cyclist this morning? And what has that got to do with me.

You soon went quiet when I said I was nearly squashed by a HGV tanker that pulled in to quickly and stuff like that happens every day.


----------



## subaqua (4 Nov 2015)

Wet , Wet , Wet. wishing I was lucky - but wasn't and got caught in the heavy rain ( did you see what I did there  ) have a damp foot at moment


----------



## fossyant (4 Nov 2015)

Just damp up here this morning. Lots of slippy wet leaves on the Fallowfield loop so care was needed.


----------



## donnydave (4 Nov 2015)

I'd be on here bashing the keyboard if I had encountered poor driving so I should probably register the fact that everything has been quite nice on the motorist-interaction front for the past 2 weeks, even through the fog and darkness. Only thing was some comedy genius leaned out of the window to shout "get a car" but that's about it. Little did he know I was on my way home with evening plans to fiddle with the carburettor on my ac cobra then go attack some roundabouts in my nissan skyline. Needless to say, I had the last laugh.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (4 Nov 2015)

Finally got the seat height right on the winter hack
Even overtook some people on the falcon explorer!! What a great name!!!

Mudguards are brilliant!


----------



## L Q (4 Nov 2015)

The amount of cyclists with blinding lights is really starting to p me off, I make sure my light is on the lowest setting and pointing towards the road and the oncoming cyclist makes sure there lights are on full and pointing straight into my eyes


----------



## fossyant (4 Nov 2015)

L Q said:


> The amount of cyclists with blinding lights is really starting to p me off, I make sure my light is on the lowest setting and pointing towards the road and the oncoming cyclist makes sure there lights are on full and pointing straight into my eyes




Shared paths....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Nov 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Sadly, if there is a lot of standing water it still seems to manage to make it past the mudguards and onto your feet. Not sure what the answer is apart from avoid as many puddles as you can and wear overshoes.



waterproof shoes, sealskinz and overshoes - keep my feet dry in all but the biblical weather.


----------



## martint235 (5 Nov 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> waterproof shoes, sealskinz and overshoes - keep my feet dry in all but the biblical weather.


Tried all those. I find that sealskinz just exacerbate the issue. They take longer for my feet to get wet but then no matter what the weather, my feet are never going to get dry again. I've come back from 100 milers with borderline trenchfoot


----------



## martint235 (5 Nov 2015)

I appear to have settled into winter already. Average speed down from high 15s/16s to high 14s. Oh well. It's about the journey not the speed. After Xmas, with luck, I'll be commuting into central London again so my speed will rise thanks to the Old Kent Racetrack.


----------



## martinclive (5 Nov 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Mudguards are brilliant!



Bit short at the back (spit!)


----------



## Origamist (5 Nov 2015)

Weirdly mild - 11C and the rain had stopped.There was a nice tailwind even if the roads were wet and leaves were strewn everywhere. Got the kit almost right - could and should have dispensed with the lightweight gilet though. 

Looks like its rain and a headwind all the way home though....


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (5 Nov 2015)

martinclive said:


> Bit short at the back (spit!)



I tell you what my legs were dead yesterday after keeping up with you, I was overtaken by a mobility scooter!!


----------



## martinclive (5 Nov 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I tell you what my legs were dead yesterday after keeping up with you, I was overtaken by a mobility scooter!!


LOL - fixed my puncture last night - saw how dirty the bike was so hosed it down in the dark and cleaned it up - got a feeling that will have all been a waste of time by the end of tonight's commute................


----------



## summerdays (5 Nov 2015)

Today was warm, slippy and wet at times. I think it was 14 deg and so many wet leaves underfoot I was going very slowly!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (5 Nov 2015)

martinclive said:


> LOL - fixed my puncture last night - saw how dirty the bike was so hosed it down in the dark and cleaned it up - got a feeling that will have all been a waste of time by the end of tonight's commute................



Well I left early and I think that was a result given what it looks like outside...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Nov 2015)

I cannot believe how dirty the bike is, looks like it has been dragged out of the canal. Good job I bought a couple of new sponges last weekend, going to be a big clean up jobby on Saturday.


----------



## summerdays (5 Nov 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I cannot believe how dirty the bike is, looks like it has been dragged out of the canal. Good job I bought a couple of new sponges last weekend, going to be a big clean up jobby on Saturday.


Or how dirty my boots were at the end of the day.... The only good thing was knowing I didn't have a badger stripe up my backside unlike quite a few I saw!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Nov 2015)

Well that was an interesting ride (or three?)

As I set off I remembered I needed to pump the tyres up. Yes I know I am always forgetting to pump them up! Anyway, it's Friday so sod it they can wait until I get home, I'll do them tomorrow when I clean the bike.

After a couple of miles I realise they definitely need some air, but they feel okay, so I'll carry on, after 6 or 7 miles I decide to go home (I'm only a couple of miles away from home at this point - extended commutes do have their benefits) and pump them up as the bike is feeling worse. Get home having done about 9 miles and decide the front tyre is too flat, it must have a slow puncture. So three choices;

Do I change the tube? Do I nick the front wheel off the Sirrus? Or do I use the Sirrus? It's forecast to chuck it down later and the Sirrus only has one of those useless dirt monkey mudguards on the back, I can't be arsed to do the tube so I switch wheels.

I've got time to still do a decent ride and set off again. 9 miles later my right pedal falls off, the spindly bit is still attached to the crank so I turn around and ride home on one pedal and one spindly bit, that was knackering!

Get home, take off the front wheel and put it back on the Sirrus, give the missus a kiss and set off for the third time to get to work.

The third ride was thankfully totally uneventful.


----------



## fossyant (6 Nov 2015)

Dirty wet ride. The Fallowfield Loop is tricky in places with the soggy leaf mulch.

Couple of ninja cyclists on the loop. Thank goodness for stupid bright lights.


----------



## 13 rider (6 Nov 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Well that was an interesting ride (or three?)
> 
> As I set off I remembered I needed to pump the tyres up. Yes I know I am always forgetting to pump them up! Anyway, it's Friday so sod it they can wait until I get home, I'll do them tomorrow when I clean the bike.
> 
> ...


Bike maintenance does have some benefits  good job you always start early and allow plenty of time. Hope the ride home is uneventful if its like forecast suggests . another short ride to lbs tomorrow then ?


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Nov 2015)

Last night in the hissing rain 6 miles from home soaked through I got that sinking feeling when my rear tyre lost its air, I have run tubeless for miles and never had one go completely flat so knew it was bad. Stuck a CO2 on it and span the wheel praying it would seal it didn't. Battled for half an hour trying to get tyre back on with out pinching the tube. Finally did it to my amazement rode off but something felt wrong I didn't have my helmet on. Now this was really weird as I had no recollection of taking it off but went back and searched the two locations I had stopped no where to be seen. Miffed I guessed it had be nicked from the main pavement where I first stopped. Still miffed this morning I stop and looked around again using the daylight, still nothing. Got in to work and there it was. I had ridden 10 miles without even realising I didn't have it on. Most strange whenever I have done this before it takes 2/3 minutes to realise and then either decide to carry on or go back. Just like I did after the puncture but not for the 40 minutes riding out of work


----------



## L Q (6 Nov 2015)

Nice ride in this morning, quite mild with a little breeze helping.

Big thanks to the knob head that decided to leave a full size tree branch across the cycle path for someone to smash into, I guess I was the 1st person to use the path this morning so I just got off my bike and moved it as far out of the way as possible, If it had of been dark then it would have had someone off. Just pathetic that someone had to do that.


----------



## DWiggy (6 Nov 2015)

Not sure what's happening lately but I've has more near misses this passed 3 day's than I have had in all the time I have been riding!


----------



## fossyant (8 Nov 2015)

Bike was a right mess when I cleaned it this morning. Garage also had a tidy up so can't have a filthy bike in there


----------



## The Rover (8 Nov 2015)

This morning ride at 5.45 was damp, windy and foggy. Loved it!
This afternoons ride at 3.30 was wet, very windy and not foggy. Loved it!

Strava tells me that I got a few PRs on the way home but I think I got the start of the hurricane that's currently trying to blow my house from its foundations.


----------



## I like Skol (9 Nov 2015)

Ride into work last night was wet, wild and windy with many flooded roads to deal with. Full wet weather gear made light work of it and the over-trousers, over-shoes and Gore-Tex lined shoes kept my feet perfectly dry 
Ride home in the morning should be a bit more pleasant and 15-20mph tailwind should help


----------



## martinclive (9 Nov 2015)

This mini roundabout has been the subject of a couple of poor bits of driving over the last few years..............

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.2..._sOJMCmL-_TOJrhDAlCw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en

I am coming down the (quiet) country lane into the village and there is a housing estate to the left. It is not a good sight line but a couple of times people have pulled out from the left without really looking - generally they have been going towards the village (same as me) so not a major issue but very annoying and potentially dangerous.

This morning it was a big black people carrier taxi - and he was turning towards me - no look to the right at all until I am looking in his side window...........he did hold hand up immediately and I suspect it shook him up a bit to see me so close - but really poor driving - if I had been a motorbike I suspect I would have been buried in his back door by now.
I think the choices are 1. take it really slowly there, 2. ride a wider line (although I was pretty much in the middle of my lane) or 3. turn left through the estate (slightly convoluted route) to avoid any conflict (unless I meet him somewhere in the estate!!!)


----------



## fossyant (9 Nov 2015)

Very wet middle part of the commute.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Nov 2015)

Back on the commute after a week off gallivanting Stateside in the warm sunshine.

Grey, damp roads, bit of wind.. and a ton of traffic... welcome back to the UK.


----------



## Origamist (9 Nov 2015)

Tailwind which was nice, but the rain came down half way through the commute so it wasn't as enjoyable. Also forgot my water bottle, too busy making sure I had a double-decker chocolate bar. 

The gusts on the way home look pretty rough - might pack halfway if it is teeming down as well.


----------



## Gez73 (9 Nov 2015)

Headwind in today and another 'visit'. Second into weeks now, might change the tyres later. Should get home quickly. Not likely to be dry though. Gez


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (9 Nov 2015)

Blawin' a hoolie (windy) and a tad damp this morning  

I had to make sure my unclipped foot was firmly planted when I stopped so I didn't get blown over and had a wobble or two when setting off again as I tried to clip in while the wind was trying to knock me over! If the trains hadn't been cancelled I might have not cycled at all!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (9 Nov 2015)

Started work a bit earlier so was on the road at 05:00am, was a bit breezy and that really took the edge off the temperature. First encounter of weirdness happened just as I'd taken the turn off the main road into the country lane. Coming toward me was a milk van, with, rapidly bounding along in front of him, a mahoosive hare! If this thing had turned in front of me I'd of been in a right mess, but it didn't, it just bombed past, leaving the van in its trail! 
Second bit of weirdness, crossing the old historic bridge in the pitch dark I see a white outline of a person just in front of me on my left (there's no real pavement on this bridge) I ride past and this person, who is as pasty as someone who fell over in a flour mill, just rotates on their heels and follows my every move, really freaky at that time in the morning! 
A wet return leg. Leaving work early to go to my lads school for a meeting. There I was, dripping wet, in full kit. My wife gave me a knowing smile, to which I replied 'its what makes me, me' and gave her a wink...


----------



## 13 rider (9 Nov 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Second bit of weirdness, crossing the old historic bridge in the pitch dark I see a white outline of a person just in front of me on my left (there's no real pavement on this bridge) I ride past and this person, who is as pasty as someone who fell over in a flour mill, just rotates on their heels and follows my every move, really freaky at that time in the morning!


Ooooh its a ghost


----------



## ianrauk (9 Nov 2015)

Bloody wind... go do one alright!


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Nov 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Bloody wind... go do one alright!


More to come yet I think.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (9 Nov 2015)

I think it was a common thing all over UK today the windy conditions...

Man it was nice going to work as I had mostly tail wind and some cross wind... And it was warm..

Coming home? What a bitch..! Head wind all the way and cross that felt like was going to take the bike from under my butt..!

20 km Gone with the wind!!


----------



## HarryTheDog (9 Nov 2015)

This mornings commute was a bit of work with the headwind. Ran into a regular who is racing cross and we chatted for 5 miles about all things cross. Made me consider starting again but then remembered I could not be bothered to get my butt out of bed early on a cold wet weekend morning .
Left work 1.5 hrs later than usual, crikey saw 5 times as many cyclists as at my usual time. Tailwind was a hoot I grinned for the whole 23 miles.


----------



## dave r (9 Nov 2015)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> I think it was a common thing all over UK today the windy conditions...
> 
> Man it was nice going to work as I had mostly tail wind and some cross wind... And it was warm..
> 
> ...



Yes same thing here, flying to work in the morning with a strong tail wind then a grovel home into a head wind, not impressed leaving work tonight to find the back tyre flat, I'm having a bad year for punctures, I don't normally get more than 2 or 3 in a year, this year I've had 6.


----------



## Gez73 (10 Nov 2015)

Windy but warm. Nice ride even with headwind. Gez


----------



## martint235 (10 Nov 2015)

If it wasn't for the headwind that would have been a really good commute. Nice and warm, dry. What's with the jackets and buffs though???


----------



## summerdays (10 Nov 2015)

I had a ride of lots of situations, where I decided I'm not on top form... nothing major, just suddenly realising I hadn't seen the whole picture each time.


----------



## Andrew_P (10 Nov 2015)

I am almost back in full summer attire, having baked myself a few times. amazing how many are still dressed for November. I have found it mentally hard to convince myself I do not need the winter kit hanging up.


----------



## Andrew_P (10 Nov 2015)

Oh and wind, has anyone mentioned that farker yet?


----------



## fossyant (10 Nov 2015)

Hot this morning. Proper sweaty.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Nov 2015)

Windy, warm, shiyte traffic. 
Had 3 episodes of really bad driving today. I haven't had that amount in one commute since I can remember.

1: A crappy silver hatch decided he couldn't be bothered to wait so over took me really close. He then gave me the finger in his rear view mirror. Oh how much was I wishing that he got stuck in traffic ahead as he would have lost a wing mirror. But he got away

2: Black Audi in the bus lane. Obviously bus lane rules didn't apply to this idiot on the A21 as he used the bus lane for at least a couple of miles. I hope he has been caught on camera.

3: A driver stuck in traffic decided to swerve for no reason what so ever as I was passing. Missed me by inches. I actually stopped and shouted WTF!. He just gave me a blank look.

And to the cyclist at Deptford. Cycling brother. It's 14° temps. Is there really any need for overshoes, over trousers, winter jacket and long finger gloves? Really?


----------



## L Q (10 Nov 2015)

Back wind for most of the 23 miles to work so going back later will be very hard work.

Must have been invisible this morning as I had a silver insignia overtake me then turn immediately left, then 9 miles further down the road had a rase distribution wagon do exactly the same then another mile down the road had a white audi A1 pull straight out in front of me and she just looked relieved that she didn't hit me.

Very mild this morning and it was fun passing everyone in there full winter gear whilst I am just in my summer stuff still.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Nov 2015)

I might have been a tad overdressed this morning, I was melting by the time I got into work.


----------



## donnydave (10 Nov 2015)

WARM


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (10 Nov 2015)

What a fantastic autumn morning, shorts and ss jersey the order of the day. I decided to take advantage and extended to a 38. Pretty uneventful but another commute in the bag so all's good.


----------



## Clanghead (10 Nov 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I might have been a tad overdressed this morning, I was melting by the time I got into work.



Phew, not just me then. I thought I was having some kind of manopause hot flushes by the time I got to work.


----------



## Karlt (10 Nov 2015)

F****ing wind blowing every f***ing direction except the way I was going...


----------



## summerdays (10 Nov 2015)

I forgot to mention that this morning I was cycling along the road when I met a cyclist cycling towards me - literally, I ended up pulling around him too bemused to say anything, and the car behind me didn't beep him either.


----------



## Truth (10 Nov 2015)

I hate WINDY conditions with a passion !!!!!


----------



## Karlt (10 Nov 2015)

Truth said:


> I hate WINDY conditions with a passion !!!!!



Me too, unless it's really stupid windy, when it becomes a challenge just to get there, regardless of time or speed. Quite a feeling of being alîve!


----------



## fossyant (10 Nov 2015)

Early escape - docs for bi-weekly injection. Had a chat with another guy with 'too many' bike lights.


----------



## HarryTheDog (10 Nov 2015)

On the way home tonight I came across a cyclist in Dagenham who had found the secret on how to make cars give you plenty of room and not abuse you. Ride with no cycling clothing,no lights,no high viz and no hands on the bars whilst veering all over the place. No car would go near him and no one beeped him. Not suprised he was not using his hands as he had spun his drop bars so that the shifters pointed skywards.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (11 Nov 2015)

Steady ride this morning, legs feeling a little tired. Special ride though, 22 miles in and I turned over the 12'000 mile mark this year.


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Nov 2015)

I was bumbling along the Old Gloucester Road doing about 15mph this morning when a young lad on a multi-coloured cheap old mountain bike blatted past me with the distinctive farting of a 2 stroke motor. He was doing nigh on 30mph I should think. I cheekily shouted "Pussy" after him and thanked the Lord for the proper use of my legs.

A little further up the road he was scooting his bike along and I could take a better look. It was an old & rusty catalogue-type non-suspension MTB with rim brakes and he had cable-tied a teardrop tank to the top tube, and there was a small buzzy motor where the bottle cage would normally sit. I didn't have time to examine how the drivetrain worked as the motorists were getting fractious that we were 2-abreast, but he explained he had run out of fuel. "You'll have to pedal Iike me then, good luck" quoth I and off I went. Brave !

I also helped push a broken down car to the side of the busy roundabout under J16 of the M5. Countless motorists passed by not lifting a finger to help. The young couple were grateful for my assistance.


----------



## Andrew_P (11 Nov 2015)

Got the hammer down this morning headwind wasn't too bad and even had a few out of the seat sprints. Felt good no doubt will suffer for it tomorrow morning but was just one of those mornings were I felt like it, plus some residue anger from too many self-gratification artists on the road.


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Nov 2015)

Clanghead said:


> Phew, not just me then. I thought I was having some kind of manopause hot flushes by the time I got to work.



Lol.. manopause.. might have to incorporate that into my vocabulary !


----------



## robjh (11 Nov 2015)

The sun came out this morning and the wind seems to have dropped a bit, and it was a lovely ride in on my 14 or so miles to Coventry. I’m finishing work here this Friday and don’t know when I’ll get another regular commute as good as the ones I’ve enjoyed here, so I went slowly today and looked around me and took it all in, and stopped for a few photos on the way to remind me.


----------



## MichaelO (11 Nov 2015)

A fairly uneventful commute. Until I got to work and found my shower gel had leaked inside my wash bag.


----------



## Origamist (11 Nov 2015)

Front mech is sh*t. Now stuck in the little ring. Can't wait for the 1 x ring to rule them approach.

More positively, rode with the ex-UCI Masters Champ for a couple of miles this morning - he was working on increasing his cadence, not speed (luckily for me). I managed to keep up in 39/13 and could still talk, which was a minor achievement. I'm pretty sure the wind helped though. Didn't get beeped at either, which was a pleasant surprise.

Very mild, which is confusing me in mid Nov...


----------



## donnydave (11 Nov 2015)

with regards to the recent warm(ish) weather my wife goes to WI meetings and all the old biddies were telling her "it was just like this in 1946"


----------



## TheJDog (11 Nov 2015)

Front wheel went out from under me in the car park this morning. Big boo boo on my shin  First off I've had on the commute since I went over that car's bonnet a year or two ago..


----------



## Ciar (11 Nov 2015)

the usual commute just add wind, only thing getting on my tits is how mild it is compared to previous years its positively barmy! I just don't know how to dress for the occasion ;-)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Nov 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Steady ride this morning, legs feeling a little tired. Special ride though, 22 miles in and I turned over the 12'000 mile mark this year.



Well done, what are you looking at finishing the year on?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Nov 2015)

Wind going to die down today my arse, was windier than the last two days put together on the way home tonight.


----------



## Truth (11 Nov 2015)

It was my one hundredth cycle to work of 2015 today. Love milestones


----------



## fossyant (11 Nov 2015)

Lovely this morning, and just about got away with it on the way home, but it started to lash it down about 2 miles from home.


----------



## fossyant (11 Nov 2015)

Idiot alert.

Been a bit slow commuting to work last couple of weeks, blamed it on a dodgy knee etc. Anyway, been about 5-10 minutes slower. Guess what, I'd knocked off the auto stop on the Garmin. Doh.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (11 Nov 2015)

fossyant said:


> Lovely this morning, and just about got away with it on the way home, but it started to lash it down about 2 miles from home.


Snap. I was just coming out of Bury and it started to rain, but as I was only a couple of miles from home I did not bother to stop and put the rain jacket on. I can't believe I am commuting in the middle of November in shorts and short sleeve top.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (11 Nov 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Wind going to die down today my arse, was windier than the last two days put together on the way home tonight.


I thought exactly the same this evening. Legs were shot with about 4 mile to go.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (11 Nov 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Well done, what are you looking at finishing the year on?


My target was 12'000 so the're all bonus miles now. I'm guesstimating I'll finish on 13'000 plus a bit. You still on for that 20'000?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Nov 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> My target was 12'000 so the're all bonus miles now. I'm guesstimating I'll finish on 13'000 plus a bit. You still on for that 20'000?



I should do it, just under 1,100 to go.


----------



## martint235 (12 Nov 2015)

And today's lesson for motorists: Don't do the windscreen washer trick just as the lights turn to red. Particularly not on a particularly long red light cycle (there's a pedestrian green man involved). Also if you're going to c**p yourself that much just because a cyclist gets off his bike, walks round to the driver's side of your van and sprays water down the window (which you'd obviously close cos you're a cowardly little sh*te), I'd consider bringing fresh underwear.

Other than that it was a really nice commute in.


----------



## summerdays (12 Nov 2015)

One eejit on my commute this morning ... . me ... to the point when I start to question my abilities. Somehow I looked and managed to get half way across the motorway slip road with a car coming and accelerating. The only defence I can think of was that he didn't have his lights on and it was misty, but basically my fault!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (12 Nov 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I should do it, just under 1,100 to go.


No worries then, you'll be done that before month end


----------



## fossyant (12 Nov 2015)

That's more like it. Commute times back to normal. Amazing what can be done when you press the right button on the Garmin.

Got overtaken on the Floop by one of my regular roadies I usually chat to. Didn't chase as my knee isn't great


----------



## MickL (12 Nov 2015)

Good ride in today, Still only doing half a commute but taking the hilly route. Found myself trying to power up the hills.
They aren't big hills (300m climb) but steep enough for now. And to top this morning ride, I was told by some kids that were crossing the road
that my bike was "sick". Which I thanked them for the compliments.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Nov 2015)

It didn't take long to find the cause of this mornings puncture.


----------



## HarryTheDog (12 Nov 2015)

Pleasant ride in despite the headwind, had a bit of a tussle with a guy on a fixed gear for a couple of miles who was seemingly uber fit ( 20-22 mph into a stiff headwind) however the lack of gears and inability to free wheel got him in the end and he slumped in defeat and disappeared backwards fairly rapidly. He had very striking multi-coloured socks on, which was totally out of character with the rest of his all black bike and black attire.
As I was racking my bike at work a work colleague on a MTB spied me and thought it would be a wizard wheeze to ride at me and my bike full speed then hammer the anchors on. Idiot completely misjudged it and slammed into my rear wheel whilst doing a two wheel skid, the rear wheel taking quite a big sideways impact, as the front wheel was half in a rack it got a smack as well. He immediately apologized and offered to pay for any damage. Luckily both the wheels seemed to still spin true, won’t know fully till on the way home I suppose. He is a bit of a weirdo anyway and usually rides in and out of the garage like a schoolboy racer which is not seemly for a man of his years.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Nov 2015)

ianrauk said:


> It didn't take long to find the cause of this mornings puncture.
> 
> View attachment 109713
> 
> ...



Marathon plus would have seen that off............................


----------



## martinclive (12 Nov 2015)

Same roundabout - different idiot


----------



## Karlt (12 Nov 2015)

Just riding to train station because forecast for ride home would be 14 miles straight into 45mph gusts. Starting a descent, doing 25mph or so, see a couple of cyclists on the way up the hill taking up both sides, brake slightly to scrub off speed to find a gap past them and bang. On deck. Is it cold enough for a patch of ice? Or is the b'twin front tyre just too cheap for this time of year? Or did I hit a patch that would have sent any tyre off course? Who knows. Knee now stiff.


----------



## Mix Ninegold (12 Nov 2015)

Barking mad commute in Edinburgh this morning, powerful tail wind enabling 6 miles in 18 minutes including traffic lights!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (12 Nov 2015)

There was a distinctive nip in the air this morning, a proper fresh autumn commute. Good job I'm savvy to numpties, I just knew this lady was going to pull straight out of the junction in front of me so was ready for it. She looked so surprised I was even there as I'm letting her know my thoughts. 
I do believe I passed @cyberknight going the opposite way who was being taken on by The Garmin Kid?


----------



## mythste (12 Nov 2015)

May as well have walked with the headwinds this morning. Terrible gusts and I just could not warm up. Even with the sun beating down.

I'll bet it turns around before I head home tonight as well


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 Nov 2015)

Running late, a tailwind and yesterday off left my homeward lunchtime commute with an average of over 25mph for 10 miles probably my quickest commute of the year. What's not to like.


----------



## cyberknight (12 Nov 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> There was a distinctive nip in the air this morning, a proper fresh autumn commute. Good job I'm savvy to numpties, I just knew this lady was going to pull straight out of the junction in front of me so was ready for it. She looked so surprised I was even there as I'm letting her know my thoughts.
> I do believe I passed @cyberknight going the opposite way who was being taken on by The Garmin Kid?


About 7.30 am on the flyover for the A38 ?
Could very well be, he has overtook me a couple of times in the past then after he gets a gap i just level peg, by the looks of his kit he isnt going very far as he always goes straight on at the mini roundabout in repton heading past the railway station, although i bet his legs were cold .
Given his build i would like to see how he plays tag when the road goes up more a hoy than a froome dog for sure 

Over 2 hours overtime again , i was fooked !


----------



## cyberknight (12 Nov 2015)

ianrauk said:


> It didn't take long to find the cause of this mornings puncture.
> 
> View attachment 109713
> 
> ...


Its hard to like that picture


----------



## 13 rider (12 Nov 2015)

First commute which was dark both ways . Lovely ride in this morning riding in as day was breaking extended the route up to 14 miles . Ride home can be described as windy , horrible headwind most of the way home 8 done at 12mph slowest ride home yet. Rained a bit on the way home stopped and put on new lightweight waterproof only to stop two miles later to take it off as it stopped raining but still warm so a bit sweaty


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Nov 2015)

13 rider said:


> First commute which was dark both ways . Lovely ride in this morning riding in as day was breaking extended the route up to 14 miles . Ride home can be described as windy , horrible headwind most of the way home 8 done at 12mph slowest ride home yet. Rained a bit on the way home stopped and put on new lightweight waterproof only to stop two miles later to take it off as it stopped raining but still warm so a bit sweaty



Same here, cracking weather for the ride into work. Horrible headwind for the ride home, I also averaged around 12mph tonight, was knackered when I got home.

Anyone would think we lived in the same part of the country


----------



## Jenkins (12 Nov 2015)

I had to drive today as the car was booked in for its MOT & service and the garage is only a mile from work so I could walk in after dropping it off. 

Sod that - single speed in the boot of the car and a quick 8 mile loop around Felixstowe on the way in and also before collecting the car after work.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (12 Nov 2015)

cyberknight said:


> About 7.30 am on the flyover for the A38 ?
> Could very well be, he has overtook me a couple of times in the past then after he gets a gap i just level peg, by the looks of his kit he isnt going very far as he always goes straight on at the mini roundabout in repton heading past the railway station, although i bet his legs were cold .
> Given his build i would like to see how he plays tag when the road goes up more a hoy than a froome dog for sure
> 
> Over 2 hours overtime again , i was fooked !


Yeah that was it. Not sure where he ends up, I do see him down the Swarkestone flats some days but only if I'm really late. He got crowned The Garmin Kid by me in my head months ago as I've never seen him in any kit that doesn't say Garmin on it somewhere. I reckon he's a Hoy too, I'd like to go toe to toe with him to see what he's really got, opportunity there for some good SCR if I was to spin round one morning 
Smashing that OT in at the minute aren't you!


----------



## Sbudge (12 Nov 2015)

I was very grateful for a set of extremely loud squealing brake pads today. Some **** decided to nip between cars in a line of stationary traffic at a crossroads (over a main road)without bothering to check both ways. I had to hit the brakes quite hard and the resultant banshee scream made them pause long enough to avoid an 'incident'. sigh.


----------



## summerdays (12 Nov 2015)

As I approached a roundabout a driver decided they didn't like me in front of them so overtook by crossing onto the other side of the road. However that roundabout is solid from there to the next one (retail park to the MOD/Sainsbury one) at 4, they then blocked my exit by going really close to the roundabout island.... Well until they went forward a foot and opened up a small space so I smiled and went past!


----------



## cyberknight (13 Nov 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Yeah that was it. Not sure where he ends up, I do see him down the Swarkestone flats some days but only if I'm really late. He got crowned The Garmin Kid by me in my head months ago as I've never seen him in any kit that doesn't say Garmin on it somewhere. I reckon he's a Hoy too, I'd like to go toe to toe with him to see what he's really got, opportunity there for some good SCR if I was to spin round one morning
> Smashing that OT in at the minute aren't you!


 If he wants a fair scr I need to lose the panniers etc and be more awake!, I would have no problem otherwise.Overtime has been mad for month's, money is nice but it means by the weekend I'm to tired to ride so my milage and fitness are poor ATM


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (13 Nov 2015)

Another 5am commute today so was treated to lovely quiet roads. Proper Friday legs as the SW wind beat me up a little. Getting real excited about n+1 even though I know I've got a couple of months to wait yet. C'mon January, show yourself to me!


----------



## Sbudge (13 Nov 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Another 5am commute today so was treated to lovely quiet roads. Proper Friday legs as the SW wind beat me up a little. Getting real excited about n+1 even though I know I've got a couple of months to wait yet. C'mon January, show yourself to me!


Yep, that wind this morning (on top of Friday legs) was a pain. Felt like even the downhill bits were climbs!


----------



## L Q (13 Nov 2015)

Couple of uneventful days riding for me even with the winds so this morning a BMW driver decided to nearly take me out as she couldn't wait for the 2 seconds for me to move out of the way. I did catch her up as she was pulling into her works car park but rather than the argument and education she needed I just carried onto work, got here in the dry and just putting my bike in the office and the heavens have opened.


----------



## benb (13 Nov 2015)

First puncture in over 4½ years and 20,000km+ on Wednesday evening on the way home.
Can't complain, that's not bad.
I think there was a thorn or maybe an empty conker casing on the ground, as I heard something scraping in my mudguard just before it happened.
I was a bit rusty at changing tubes, took me 15 mins!


----------



## Origamist (13 Nov 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Another 5am commute today so was treated to lovely quiet roads. Proper Friday legs as the SW wind beat me up a little. Getting real excited about n+1 even though I know I've got a couple of months to wait yet. C'mon January, show yourself to me!



What you going for?

Wind had died down a bit and the rain had mostly abated. Quite a bit cooler though @ 3C.

Still stuck in the little ring, but I'm starting to like it and it has convinced me that I only need a single ring set up for my commute.


----------



## fimm (13 Nov 2015)

It wasn't raining when I left the office yesterday. Nor when I started cycling. Then it started to rain, but I was running a little late, and the rain cape isn't the best thing in the wind, so I kept going. Then the heavens opened... I could feel the water slopping around in my shoes. Just kept going, once you are wet you are wet, and it wasn't really cold.

The pink dye seems to have been washed out of my hat and into the collar of my shirt. I think both hat and shirt will be irrecoverable. (Both were getting old, anyway.) I had an old pair of shoes on the pile of stuff to go to the clothes recycling bank. I'm wearing them this morning, while my current office shoes dry out... It turns out that those old shoes were rather more knackered than I realised. The heel has just fallen off one of them. I'm left with a pair of lightweight shoes that live under the desk. I guess I'll be going home in them. I will have cold, wet feet again.


----------



## summerdays (13 Nov 2015)

Set off wearing waterproofs as it looked damp. After 500 yards the heavens opened and I put on over shoes too. Hail, rain wind etc... Gloves really soggy!


----------



## cyberknight (13 Nov 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Another 5am commute today so was treated to lovely quiet roads. Proper Friday legs as the SW wind beat me up a little. Getting real excited about n+1 even though I know I've got a couple of months to wait yet. C'mon January, show yourself to me!


wimped out last night and took the car,couldn't face another 11 and a half hour shift potentially ,luckily I got home a bit earlier and managed a good 6 hours sleep.


----------



## rossw46 (14 Nov 2015)

Cycling home from work yesterday afternoon, about 2/3 of the way home, whilst stood stationery in a queue of cars, I hear a chaps car break down, he put his hazards on and immediately jumped out to try push his car out the way. I shouted over and asked if he wanted a hand, as I've been there before and it's a horrible feeling, so I parked my bike up against a wall and helped the dude push his car out of the road, he was very thankful and I was on my way, my good deed done !

Literally about 2 minutes up the road, I have the horrible sensation of unfamiliar comfort, the concrete solidness was no longer there, my rear wheel becoming rather bouncy. I found a small side street where I could do the necessary, and was rushing as light was fading. Wheel off, inner tube swapped for a new one, tyre back on, start pumping up, and pssssssssssssst. I'd nipped the tube when getting the tyre back on ! 2nd and final spare tube out, a bit more care putting the tyre back on, and I was back in business.

1st puncture I've had in about 3 years using Schwalbe tyres. The rubber on the rear tyre was very low to be fair, and just the other day, having a sort out, I very nearly took 1 of my 2 spare tubes out of my saddle bag, but in the end I though better of it, close call ! I do carry patches, but today I noticed that all my glue is dried up...

Moral of the strory, don't do good deeds for others car drivers, the cycle gods will punish you !


----------



## summerdays (14 Nov 2015)

rossw46 said:


> Moral of the strory, don't do good deeds for others car drivers, the cycle gods will punish you !


Or the cycle gods were looking after you and made sure you left in that spare inner tube


----------



## rossw46 (14 Nov 2015)

summerdays said:


> Or the cycle gods were looking after you and made sure you left in that spare inner tube



I make you right...


----------



## L Q (14 Nov 2015)

Nice ride back last night, took a different route through the country lanes so it was mostly back wind for the entire route back but had to reign the speed in as it was a bit wet and slippy, too many cars with full beam blasting me and one who nearly pulled straight out in front of me but I was on the ball and slowed down in anticipation.


----------



## Sim2003 (15 Nov 2015)

Heavy winds this morning. Extra care all some of those gusts are mega.

Took me a extra 8 mins this mornning.


----------



## I like Skol (15 Nov 2015)

Typical! Left the house in full storm gear this morning after listening to the battering rain during most of the night and throughout my breakfast. Not a drop fell all the way to work, but it was bl00dy warm


----------



## martint235 (16 Nov 2015)

Feckin Kinsella woman! "Some people may see a few spots of rain early on". Yeah right, flipping downpour more like!! Coupled with a headwind it made for a slow trip in. No numpties to speak of though, in fact there were even a couple of nice motorists who either hung a way back at pinch points or who moved to one side on the South Circular to give me that little bit of extra room.


----------



## MickL (16 Nov 2015)

Felt every mile this morning, all 5.6 of them, But some how managed to increase my average speed and improved my time. And thats including having to turn back because I couldn't remember if I locked my car this morning when I took the bike of it. I hadn't, so glad I went back to check.


----------



## Origamist (16 Nov 2015)

The rain had stopped, but a crosswind for most of the journey. A few more numpties than normal - the type that would rather pass you at 50 mph with a foot and half clearance than use the empty, adjacent lane. 

Bumped into my new UCI buddy, who suggested we go out on Sunday for a ride together. I'll have to think about it!


----------



## ianrauk (16 Nov 2015)

martint235 said:


> Feckin Kinsella woman! "Some people may see a few spots of rain early on". Yeah right, flipping downpour more like!! Coupled with a headwind it made for a slow trip in. No numpties to speak of though, in fact there were even a couple of nice motorists who either hung a way back at pinch points or who moved to one side on the South Circular to give me that little bit of extra room.




Also saw that Kinsella woman's report and thought bugger it I am going to get wet. Had a slight drizzle just after I left at 7.30 but that lasted all of 5 minutes. After that it was dry for the rest of the ride in. 'twas mild too. S/S jersey and shorts.


----------



## HarryTheDog (16 Nov 2015)

Lots of standing water so I now have wet shins and butt (should have put the mudguards on this morning) . Going through Dagenham I was semi drafting a big lorry on a dual carriageway in the fast lane ( I was turning right at next lights) when I suddenly remembered there was a dip in the road which fills when it rains for about 24 ft in length a good 6 inches deep . Sure enough this lorry hits it at around 25mph I changed from centre of the lorry to right behind one of its double wheels as it carved a channel through the water. All the cars slowed by the side of it and got enveloped in a 10ft high wave. I came out the other side surprisingly dry.
Approaching Canning town a tall young racing snake went past, but in traffic I ended up overtaking him again as he took the wrong line. The cheeky lad then drafted me all the way up the Canning town Hill and popped past, just before the brow. Second time I have been overtaken there in 12 months.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (16 Nov 2015)

Met Office predicting a dry morning ride, YR.No predicting a shower or three. 6 miles in and the wet stuff starts to fall, Met Office 0 - 1 YR.No. It then starts to lash it down and I was wet through within a minute or so. A few miles later and the air as well as the roads were bone dry, giving me the chance to dry up a little. 
Making my morning cuppa and a colleague asks if it was me they saw going straight on at the lights instead of turning into work. The bemused look when I explain that I like to round it up to a 25 mile trip was a picture, "Why would you do that?" was the question, "Why wouldn't you?" my simply reply...


----------



## fossyant (16 Nov 2015)

Missed Friday and Monday's commute. Woke up friday with a baked potatoe sized lump in my ass cheek .

Hot footed it to my GP practice and the nurse said I'd had a bleed from my injection on Tuesday. Nice. Going down slowly, but really didn't want to risk anything just yet. Hopefully be in tomorrow.


----------



## cosmicbike (16 Nov 2015)

Having been away on a course Thursday/Friday last week (snuck the bike in the car ..) today was back to the bike. Started wet, then went dry. Bizarrely warm too, but rather breezy.
Forecast is for 50 knot gusts at surface tomorrow!


----------



## MickL (16 Nov 2015)

fossyant said:


> Missed Friday and Monday's commute. Woke up friday with a baked potatoe sized lump in my ass cheek .
> 
> Hot footed it to my GP practice and the nurse said I'd had a bleed from my injection on Tuesday. Nice. Going down slowly, but really didn't want to risk anything just yet. Hopefully be in tomorrow.


----------



## L Q (17 Nov 2015)

Very strange journey home last night, went over a load of small branches and it felt like my back tyre had gone down so stopped to check and the tyre was full of air, got back on and within 1 mile a tree had blown over the cycle path so stopped again to try and move it, way to heavy and not a chance.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Nov 2015)

Still in S/S Jersey and shorts. Blimey.. mild or what!

Strong winds expected for this evenings commute home.... not looking forward to that,


----------



## Origamist (17 Nov 2015)

Wet roads and leaf mulch, but the rain had not arrived. The wind was picking up, but it was mainly a tail/x wind. Tonight looks pretty bad with 40 to 50 mph gusts. Depending on the rain, I might bail at the Edge!


----------



## mangid (17 Nov 2015)

For years now I've been carrying a spare rear light, Fibre Flare, checking it regularly, replacing the batteries, keeping it in tip top condition. Today I used it ! Thought I had checked the Exposure Blaze charge level last night, green power button, but apparently not, it wasn't flashing 1:15 in when I looked back. Bit of a bummer having to stop spinning, and no idea how long I had been riding without a light (glad I recently put some reflective tape on the mudguard). If the Fibre Flare hadn't worked I have a second spare Knog USB blinky light which I keep topped up (also have 2 spare front lights that I always carry, and never use ...)


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (17 Nov 2015)

Standard ride in this morning so banking another 25 miles in. As folk have said, looking windy for later, keep safe fellow commies.


----------



## DWiggy (17 Nov 2015)

20mph wind with gusts of 41mph predicted for tonight ride home!!! might take the van? trouble is most car drivers are oblivious to the conditions outside and fail to give the extra space needed when passing us mental cyclists out in it


----------



## MickL (17 Nov 2015)

I wimped out and took the car today, didn't fancy cycling on dual carriageways in 40mph gusts.


----------



## fossyant (17 Nov 2015)

Nice ride in despite a dodgy left leg. Looks a tad wild out there now....


----------



## Effyb4 (17 Nov 2015)

Headwind on the way in to work this morning. This afternoon the rain started 1 1/2 miles from home, so I didn't get too wet. A nice tailwind on the way home too.


----------



## summerdays (17 Nov 2015)

I had a tailwind on my way home

I also had a car that moved into the ASL completely. So sat behind, followed him until the temporary traffic lights where I was able to get in front.... Strangely the tail wind didn't seem to be helping on the section through the lights


----------



## dave r (17 Nov 2015)

Nice ride in with a tail wind today, slow hard ride ride home into the headwind and I was needing two foot of road width to cycle in a straight line, not too bad though I've ridden in worse.


----------



## Hacienda71 (17 Nov 2015)

Origamist said:


> Wet roads and leaf mulch, but the rain had not arrived. The wind was picking up, but it was mainly a tail/x wind. Tonight looks pretty bad with 40 to 50 mph gusts. Depending on the rain, I might bail at the Edge!


Ha ha saw you in Alderley this eve, you had passed the station and it was just starting to rain. Impressive rear light BTW.


----------



## donnydave (17 Nov 2015)

SURVIVED!

stopped to take coat off, you don't half get a bit toasty when battling 50mph gusts!


----------



## HarryTheDog (17 Nov 2015)

Gusts got bad on the way home, after been blown across the road a few times and witnessing two other cyclists actually hit the deck ( I stopped for both just bruised) I decided to get off and walk. Rang the missus to pick me up but reallly did not need to, our telepathy must have been working she was only 400 yds away with the car.


----------



## Origamist (17 Nov 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> Ha ha saw you in Alderley this eve, you had passed the station and it was just starting to rain. Impressive rear light BTW.



Yeah, it's pretty bright, but the clamp/band is shite. Were you on the bike?

I was doing loops around Alderley waiting for the train! When I got there, it said both my trains were cancelled. I checked rail enquiries and it said the same thing. Was about to continue home on the bike when a badly delayed train pulled in. Result! 

The head/X wind was getting stronger and rain was in the air. Gusts were pushing me sideways on exposed sections. The train was the sensible choice. Still managed 20 miles - we just won't mention the average...

I'll see what it's like in the morning. Could be branches or trees down...


----------



## Hacienda71 (17 Nov 2015)

Origamist said:


> Yeah, it's pretty bright, but the clamp/band is shite. Were you on the bike?
> 
> I was doing loops around Alderley waiting for the train! When I got there, it said both my trains were cancelled. I checked rail enquiries and it said the same thing. Was about to continue home on the bike when a badly delayed train pulled in. Result!
> 
> ...


Unfortunately in the car, appointments all over Manchester today. Back on the bike in the morning assuming roads are passable. Suspect I will have a Southerly headwind.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Nov 2015)

Damn that was very tough. In one part (Lewisham by the tower block on the RAB) it was lethal. I had to get off the bike lest I was blown across the road. One of, if not, the slowest commute home of the year.


----------



## Karlt (17 Nov 2015)

A commute that I normally do at 15-16mph I did at a pathetic 12.7 today because wind.


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Nov 2015)

Really quick run in this morning, 27 mins at 16mph average, good going by my standards. I may have had a tailwind...
Getting home was exciting, scary and really hard work. 45 mins to get home, got blown to stationary at times. Hopefully it will have died down a bit by tomorrow night.


----------



## martinclive (18 Nov 2015)

donnydave said:


> SURVIVED!
> 
> stopped to take coat off, you don't half get a bit toasty when battling 50mph gusts!


Glad I was in shorts - baking - those side winds were wicked - hands sore from clinging onto the bars while traversing the open parts on the Fens
Puncture a mile from home was the worst bit........................


----------



## DWiggy (18 Nov 2015)

Last night was epic!! hats off to all that braved it , seriously strong gust and although I had a mainly tail/side winds my average was down :/, and it was surprisingly warm last night, was sweating buckets.
Ride in this morning was fine, a main road (Green St Green Rd) was closed presumably from a fallen tree.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (18 Nov 2015)

Holy frickin' moley, that wind was a beast on the return leg yesterday. Was moving quite well for the first section of the trip but the legs started to give in to the constant battering as I started the last 10 miles of climbing. A section where I would usually be sitting at about 35mph, I was working like a nutter to smash out 12mph! 
This morning the roads were absolutely littered with twigs and branches so was a bit of a task in places playing dodge the wood.


----------



## Origamist (18 Nov 2015)

Yes, twig-tastic, with the odd upturned wheelie bin this morning. Big tree down in Tatton Park, but the rangers were already attacking it with chainsaws and the road was passable after they helpfully removed a couple of branches for me. 

Looks wet and windy again for the return leg - hopefully the gusts will be less intense tonight.


----------



## samsbike (18 Nov 2015)

I left early but still caught the tail end of the gusts. I found that following the dual carriageway on a cycle path gave me shelter but when doing it on the other side it was so exposed, I had the bike canted at a angle.

In some places I just used the pavement/ cycle path - its combined, it was much safer than filtering and there were no peds on it. Usually I would take the road as its quicker.


----------



## donnydave (18 Nov 2015)

As others have found - loads of debris to dodge this morning, and a few traffic lights not working north of Cambridge.


----------



## fossyant (18 Nov 2015)

Missed the worst of it yesterday and today. Nearly blown off yesterday in a gust but survived


----------



## summerdays (18 Nov 2015)

Struggled this morning into a headwind. On one narrow double parked road I ended up wobbling too close to the parked cars allowing a car to pass incredibly close. She slowed down so she could shout at me.... but with the wind and her windows up I've no idea but probably something about being in the middle of the road. I'd already waited for a car coming towards me as its that narrow, that there isn't space to pass safely.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (18 Nov 2015)

windy as f...


----------



## mangid (18 Nov 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> windy as f...


That it was


----------



## HLaB (18 Nov 2015)

mangid said:


> That it was


Was it ? It didn't seem that bad to me but I was only going recovery pace.


----------



## subaqua (18 Nov 2015)

Offed in a segregated cycle shittyhighway . Thanks LCC . 5 years back on bike , only offs have been my own fault up to now. Really annoyed. Feel like punching the next twit that says segregation is the way forward. . No , prosecuting bad driving properly is the way forward dipsticks.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (18 Nov 2015)

mangid said:


> That it was


On the top of the Busway near the wind mill, it was unreal, must have been doing 5 mph!
Last 2 days have worn my legs out!

which way do you go?


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Nov 2015)

Overtaken at a pinch point by a small black van, passing too close. Otherwise an enjoyable 12 miles to work if a bit soggy. A bit of a headwind riding down the A38 from Thornbury to Aztec West but the queuing traffic meant I couldn't go fast anyway, and the cars seemed to shield me from the wind somewhat.

I am really enjoying the Giant Revolt with its new Vittoria Randonneur 700x32s. Seems to be steady and reliable even on these wet slippery roads, and the mudguards do their job well. It is liberating not having to wipe off dirty rims and brake blocks every day. Not sure I am losing anything much by way of speed, either, despite the heavier weight bike.


----------



## HarryTheDog (19 Nov 2015)

Only action was an advanced motorcycle instructor taking his 3 little ducks up a bus lane in Canning town at 15 mph. This made a little queue of motorbikes/scooters and a couple of cyclists to start forming a convoy behind them. Motorcycles are allowed up that bus lane so no objection to them being there or motorcyclists in general as I used to commute into London for 7 years on motorbikes but it’s the 15mph I objected to when the road was clear. So I overtook ( not undertook) his little ducks no problem . However the instructor deemed a cyclist overtaking motorcyclists dangerous so went to block me, we had a couple of words, I don’t think either of us changed our views.
Other thing was got stuck behind a BMW i8 ( hybrid 95,000 quid car) coming into the garage at work, made a really nice noise in electric mode like a massive turbine.


----------



## MickL (19 Nov 2015)

Getting more confident in filtering now, even with the tit in the VW golf this morning slowing pulling out while I was trying to pass between him and a van. He kept doing it every time I approached the gap. Utter tit, I did give a cheery wave when the Van driver noticed what he was doing and moved over for me.


----------



## mangid (19 Nov 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> On the top of the Busway near the wind mill, it was unreal, must have been doing 5 mph!
> Last 2 days have worn my legs out!
> 
> which way do you go?




Not made it back out to the busway yet, still building up after operation to fix shoulder. I was going out thru Grantchester last night, and muttering under my breath at cars not giving me sufficient space,


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (19 Nov 2015)

2 episodes of awesome SCR yesterday on the same 4.5 mile stretch. A guy on a moped came past me and gave me a perfect target man. Started to wind it up, slowly getting into a rhythm, took about a half mile before I was on it and then BOOM haha, laters 'taters! When I was past I kept the pace up, only to be disappointed not to see him again, he must of turned off. Still on it and a red flashing light in the distance my mind went into pursuit mode. He was travelling quicker than I thought though and it was almost 3 miles before the catch. At the junction a mile later the guy pulls alongside me and starts blarting on about he would of caught me if he too was a "young kid on a carbon beast with all that stupid electronic gearing". I look blankly at him, then down at my weighty Raleigh 100 kitted out with Shimano 2300, then back up at him... No words were needed...


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Nov 2015)

subaqua said:


> Offed in a segregated cycle shittyhighway . Thanks LCC . 5 years back on bike , only offs have been my own fault up to now. Really annoyed. Feel like punching the next twit that says segregation is the way forward. . No , prosecuting bad driving properly is the way forward dipsticks.


Hope you are ok, and the bike. Segregation is bollocks 

Driving is so poor at the moment I reckon it is a lot worse than it has been for a long while. Barely see any plod patrolling or pulling cars other than these massive ANPR stopping points.

No patience, mobile use and every farker in a mad rush to get to work.


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Nov 2015)

I pondered this again yesterday, I commute at the beginning of rush hour and on the busy bits where I filter it is bloody amazing the same people making the same journey day in day out need their bloody sat nav on to get to work and all the other paraphernalia stuck to their window screen switched on, and so desperate to reply to text messages or post on Facebook. 

Also two lanes queuing at traffic lights, two cars stopped in lane two I pull up in lane one bang in the middle, why does a twonk pull up behind me then tailgate me getting annoyed because they cannot pass? Are they thick?

Also while I am ranting 9 time out of ten if I use an advance stop and do a sprint start if I have opened a small gap between me and lane two why does the twonk race for it. So much so I now deliberately wait for the car in lane two to pass me before I start pedalling!


----------



## EthelF (19 Nov 2015)

Chain snapped just as I was passing Parliament. A nice 4.5km walk to work from there, mostly along the river.
Still, had the chain not snapped I would probably never have noticed just how many heavily armed policemen are now guarding Parliament.


----------



## fossyant (19 Nov 2015)

Steady eddy this morning. Just had a post via the Manchester Cycling group of wire strung across the Floop this morning. Fortunately it was spotted by an early riser with good lights (pitch black path)


----------



## fossyant (19 Nov 2015)

EthelF said:


> Chain snapped just as I was passing Parliament. A nice 4.5km walk to work from there, mostly along the river.
> Still, had the chain not snapped I would probably never have noticed just how many heavily armed policemen are now guarding Parliament.



Good job you didn't have a blow out. They sound like a gun going off.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (19 Nov 2015)

fossyant said:


> Steady eddy this morning. Just had a post via the Manchester Cycling group of wire strung across the Floop this morning. Fortunately it was spotted by an early riser with good lights (pitch black path)


Where?


----------



## fossyant (19 Nov 2015)

This was on the Fallowfield loop this morning 


SavageHoutkop said:


> Where?



Still trying to find out, but the picture doesn't look like the section from Reddish through to Alexander Park,so might be further West. It was pitch black in the photo so early


----------



## SavageHoutkop (19 Nov 2015)

Which group is this? Not seen mention of it on my usual channels.


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Nov 2015)

Roads leading up to the A38 out of Almondsbury village are a bit steep and many drivers can't be bothered to use their handbrakes, so they encroach onto the A38 carriageway into the bit marked out for cycling.

This is why I shouted "Arse" in a proper Bristol accent at the driver who got eggy with me when I gestured for him to get out of the cycle lane last night. It was impossible to weave around his bonnet due to cars passing next to me.


----------



## 13 rider (19 Nov 2015)

Didn't feel it this morning but Thursday bike day so forced myself out just took the short route in but started to really enjoy it so on reaching work I did a couple of loops round the village to up the milage to 12.1 . Steady ride back spoilt by near miss as numpty in a corsa decided to pass me round a semi blind bend , but I could see headlights coming towards me so braked numpty in corsa braked and swerved into the gap I would have been good job it was dark as I saw the other cars lights .To be far to the corsa driver he probably couldn't see over his baseball cap visor  Anyway 8.1 miles direct route home in not to windy conditions .


----------



## hennbell (19 Nov 2015)

Looks like winter has set in fully here in Canada. Snowing and -15 C luckily i put my snow tyres on last week.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Nov 2015)

Would it be too much to ask for just one day where it isn't blowing a gale or pi55ing it down?


----------



## The Rover (19 Nov 2015)

Haven't been able to commute on the bike for a week or so due to illness ( nowt serious ) but I was looking through my pics and found one I took a couple of months ago at about 6am on the way to work. Really makes me want to get out there sharpish!! It was taken on my phone so it's not great.


----------



## united4ever (19 Nov 2015)

fossyant said:


> Steady eddy this morning. Just had a post via the Manchester Cycling group of wire strung across the Floop this morning. Fortunately it was spotted by an early riser with good lights (pitch black path)



Scary that. What's the motive for this? Some lads hanging around to mug you and take your bike when you come off? Or is it pure menace/entertainment/idiocy?


----------



## fossyant (19 Nov 2015)

united4ever said:


> Scary that. What's the motive for this? Some lads hanging around to mug you and take your bike when you come off? Or is it pure menace/entertainment/idiocy?



Given that the guy found it on an early commute, it was just to hurt someone. I keep an eye out but it's a busy path so must have been done late at night.


----------



## ManiaMuse (20 Nov 2015)

united4ever said:


> Scary that. What's the motive for this? Some lads hanging around to mug you and take your bike when you come off? Or is it pure menace/entertainment/idiocy?


Yeah you fall off, they grab your bike and run/cycle off while you're still wondering what happened. It's pretty evil because you could end up injured in the dark with no-one around to help but there are some proper scrotes in this world.


----------



## fossyant (20 Nov 2015)

SavageHoutkop said:


> Which group is this? Not seen mention of it on my usual channels.



Manchester Social Cycling closed group on Facebook


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (20 Nov 2015)

Fresh this morning, so went full legs and an extra base layer. Stiff breeze again although less than of late, just got my head down and span through it.


----------



## donnydave (20 Nov 2015)

optimum temperature for thermal equilibrium today without having to remove my coat. Bit chilly to start with but I stuck with it and after 2 miles I found a nice balance of self-generated heat and weather-based cooling.


----------



## summerdays (20 Nov 2015)

Cooler without actually being very cold. Not too bad overall!


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Nov 2015)

First commute to and from new job today..the gales have departed for now and I managed to catch the last few photons of sunlight on the way back.Nice moon just coming up as well. getting a bit chillier but I just pedalled faster...flying high now!


----------



## martint235 (23 Nov 2015)

Flip that was cold!!! I even wore longs!! I seem to have sorted my cold weather commute wardrobe (FNRttC wardrobe needs a lot more work as it's 6 hours out in the cold) apart from my feet. I wore sealskins today but still feet like ice. I'm not sure I can fit another layer of socks under them though (glove liners have worked a treat with my hands!!).

How do I get this thread pinned by the way? Surely my initial post that was just intended as a rant not as a vehicle for everyone else to join has now reached 1351 pages!!!


----------



## mangid (23 Nov 2015)

Trundled past a girl whose rear light was mounted under her seat and obscured by the bike rack and mudguard, really not visible until you were right beside the bike. Mentioned in the nicest possible way that it wasn't visible, and then thinking it was a girl on her way to school, said she should get her dad to fix it ... 'Dad?'was the reply, followed by a bit of a grumpy, that's where Halford's fitted it .... ?

Now sat shivering in my managed office where they don't switch the heating on until about 9am. Would have been better off cycling the long way ;-)


----------



## ianrauk (23 Nov 2015)

Full cold weather gear today as it was showing -1.3° this morning.
So on with the woolly beanie, wintergloves, on with the Nighvision Evo, the longs and the Spesh Defrosters (tip for @martint235, Defrosters worn with normal socks and feet are toasty).

Lovely ride in though. Nice and crisp and sunny with dry roads thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Nov 2015)

Thick neoprene overshoes, liner gloves under Altura night vision winter gloves, motorcyclist's balaclava, Aldi bib longs, winter jersey and winter jacket were just right for this morning. Some beautiful scenery of misty frosty fields. A wonderful ride to work.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (23 Nov 2015)

Happy as a sand boy this morning. With the mercury down at -4.5 deg C I finally got the chance to test out a jacket I bought in Spring. Absolutely spot on, didn't overheat, no cold seeping through, perfect. Added a few extra miles on by taking a spin down the A50 and looping back.


----------



## subaqua (23 Nov 2015)

nice and warm but not sweaty after the ride in. I like the night vision jacket. was autumn gloves though as cold bit into my fingers as I wheeled bike out.

wore a buff round my baldy head but that went about halfway through. Victoria Park was a bit slippery , but canal was clear due to the HV cables under the path .

apparently CS2 was terrible . quelle surprise.


----------



## summerdays (23 Nov 2015)

I had the layers just about right though I stopped part way when I remembered I had a spare buff for my neck, still chilly at -2 I saw one block in shorts and t-shirt!!!


----------



## DaveMental (23 Nov 2015)

Bit chilly this morning, long sleeve base layer under the t-shirt, must get some warmer gloves.


----------



## donnydave (23 Nov 2015)

summerdays said:


> I had the layers just about right though I stopped part way when I remembered I had a spare buff for my neck, still chilly at -2 I saw one block in shorts and t-shirt!!!



I also saw some mad person in shorts, I've braved the cold in shorts before thinking I'll warm up quick and be ok, only to get a puncture and nearly freeze to death while trying to fix it, now I get layered up like a thermal onion and stop at my halfway point to remove my buff and roll my sleeves up seems to be ok at the temperatures we are seeing now


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Nov 2015)

Baltic here in West Dorset this morning but beautiful sunny morning ...no icy patches on the road luckily and a nice little hill to warm me up!


----------



## fossyant (23 Nov 2015)

Cold this AM, wet this PM.

Changed my parking at work from the bike shed in the car park, to new lockers outside. Love the steam rising off hands, arms, body etc. as you are getting the bike locked up.


----------



## donnydave (23 Nov 2015)

bloody well rode into someone on the way home! He's ok, I'm a bit bruised, my nearly new night vision tights and faithful trusty endura jacket are ruined, along with my new overshoes . On the guided busway, leaving Cambridge to the north, the bit after the college. I put my hand partially over my light as I was worried I was blinding an oncoming cyclist and then smashed straight into someone walking along. He was wearing entirely plain black of course, nothing even vaguely reflective (as he is rightfully entitled to of course, no doubt some will be hopping on one foot to point out). I'm in my 6th winter of cycling along there in the dark and I've never had any trouble spotting people before. I guess I'll have to slow down a bit and take extra care


----------



## 400bhp (23 Nov 2015)

Wow, a good dose of empathy though.


----------



## donnydave (24 Nov 2015)

funny thing was, when I set off again two minutes later I nearly rode into the same guy again, could not see him at all until the very last second and I have a very good front light


----------



## summerdays (24 Nov 2015)

donnydave said:


> funny thing was, when I set off again two minutes later I nearly rode into the same guy again, could not see him at all until the very last second and I have a very good front light


We were in the car recently and I'm normally pretty good at spotting cyclists without lights but I didn't spot this one till I was about 20 m away on a busy lit road (but he may have been between lights), all in black including what looked like a large black rucksack. I don't remember seeing any pedal flashes either. It surprised me how hidden he was.


----------



## martint235 (24 Nov 2015)

Sitrep:
Feet: Sealskins, longs, overshoes. Inside of sealskinz soaked. Feet wet.
Hands: Night Vision Waterproof gloves. Hands soaked. How do my palms get wet? It's not like they face the rain or anything!
Body: Putting Fabsil on my jacket appears to have been a complete waste of time. 

So I have to say that in my experience, full mudguards make sod all difference when compared to raceblades.

Still it was more fun than getting a train.

Only one numpty, the d*ck on a bike at the Elmers End Road/Croydon Road junction who just kept inching forwards on a red light when I had green until eventually I had to swerve around him: Stop being a d*ck. But then I doubt you will.


----------



## HarryTheDog (24 Nov 2015)

Damp ride in but all my gear worked, my gore winter gloves too well. I took them off when I got to Dagenham and swapped them with my thinner gloves as I had sweaty hands and they were too bulky.
I had a bit of satisfaction which was tinged with sadness as I caught up with an older guy who I used to race in cyclocross years ago. He always kicked my arse and used to finish top 5 in the G vets. The years have caught up with him and I dropped him up the hill after Harold hill station towards the A127 crossing fairly easily.
 Passed 3 people with punctures but they had all the gear with them so no need for me to offer assistance, when I got in the garage the very next guy in was also complaining he had ,had one.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Nov 2015)

donnydave said:


> funny thing was, when I set off again two minutes later I nearly rode into the same guy again, could not see him at all until the very last second and I have a very good front light


I feel sorry for you and the pedestrian. I find I can do that walking around in the town, people just suddenly stop for no apparent reason and you bump into them. Perhaps people need to be fitted with lights.
Oh! Were there street lights? If the path was unlit I would take a torch with me , that way I can see where I am going and anyone else would see me.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Nov 2015)

I missed the heaviest of rain. It was 8° when I left at 7.30am. I stuck with the Nightvision jacket but a few miles in I was starting to heat up too much, so undid the side zips to let some of the heat out. Luckily it only drizzled on and off so not really a full on wet ride.
It was rather gloomy out though.


----------



## martinclive (24 Nov 2015)

donnydave said:


> bloody well rode into someone on the way home! He's ok, I'm a bit bruised, my nearly new night vision tights and faithful trusty endura jacket are ruined, along with my new overshoes . On the guided busway, leaving Cambridge to the north, the bit after the college. I put my hand partially over my light as I was worried I was blinding an oncoming cyclist and then smashed straight into someone walking along. He was wearing entirely plain black of course, nothing even vaguely reflective (as he is rightfully entitled to of course, no doubt some will be hopping on one foot to point out). I'm in my 6th winter of cycling along there in the dark and I've never had any trouble spotting people before. I guess I'll have to slow down a bit and take extra care


That and the next section are terrible for ninja's walking along - seen people late a few times and if riding 2 or 3 of us together can be tricky - as you say, we tend to take those sections a little slower till north of New Road ...........hope you are OK


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (24 Nov 2015)

Far too warm this morning on a ride that was pretty much just standard. Glad I opted for the guarded bike, roads outside home were dry but a few miles in they were soaked and filthy.


----------



## donnydave (24 Nov 2015)

thanks for replies folks, I think probably because I've done the same speed down there for the last few years without incident I've become complacent that its ok. Trouble is, I find it very difficult to go slowly, I have a rhythm and a certain level of pedal resistance that I tend to stick to. Clearly I need to make an extra effort to ease off a bit to give me a better chance of spotting the ninjas.


----------



## glenn forger (24 Nov 2015)

Dodged the showers, heard a clanging noise and the lense of my Aldi torch had fallen off, picked it up and screwed it back and the annoying rattle has disappeared, woo!


----------



## LoftusRoadie (24 Nov 2015)

Getting fed up with the wet towpath in winter (i spend about an hour on it) - the puddles rarely seem to go away and my bike looks like I have never cleaned it. 
3 idiots coming in along Whitechapel Road this morning:
Car driver saw several people cycling along the blue cycle lane but still thought it would be a good idea to come out of the side road and then stop her car on the cycle lane to wait for a gap in the traffic _just _as the cyclists arrived there as well. 
Another guy crossed over from the pavement thought the separated bike lane on to the bus stop without looking. Not a problem as I was 50 meters away but then he decided that apparently he wouldn't wait for a bus so crossed back through the cycle lane back to the pavement just as I was arriving. Don't people look? 
And finally a bunch of us had to wait behind a van until the lights turned green (there was nowhere else to wait as there were cones narrowing the road) - the van took off but I decided to wait as I could see the cones were narrowing the road even more and I knew I wouldn't be able to get in front of the van. But a cyclist thought he would try and after telling me to hurry up he tried to get in front of the van, realised he couldn't and ended up slamming on his brakes and just managing to unclip from his peddle before he fell off. 
Can we just have some dry weather _please!_


----------



## martint235 (24 Nov 2015)

Slow. Bad traffic. Got to see a kid bounce of a car bonnet which is always slightly amusing. The good people of Norwood regard the whole of Selhurst Road as a giant pedestrian crossing, particularly the kids. This one misjudged it but at least he bounced, got up and ran after his mates. Driver didn't seem amused though


----------



## Glow worm (24 Nov 2015)

Got a proper soaking on the way home. At least it wasn't that cold. The bike has now had a good hose down to get all the crud off- always very satisfying at the end off a wet ride.


----------



## HarryTheDog (24 Nov 2015)

Got a pleasant suprise on the way home, caught a guy up who I often use to commute with from 6 years ago, we regularly cycled together for 3 yrs then he gave up after 3 hit and runs and finally moved away. He has moved back and had another story, he started cycling again a few months ago and got hit by a car in Romford writing of his brand new Cannondale caad. He got paid out for the bike and 2,000 quid for injuries. However he kept nearly all the dosh and bought a secondhand Jamis instead for a princely 200 quid off a mate. 
His bike fitness is way down but he has still been playing rugby so not completely knackered. I improved his commute time by nearly 15 minutes just by dragging him along . Not like the old days when we used to knock merry hell of of each other nearly every time we met.


----------



## I like Skol (24 Nov 2015)

Nice ride into work tonight. Managed to dodge the forecast rain which was nice and stopped to help push a broken down car out of a junction where all the motorists were just trying to squeeze around the stranded vehicle. I arrived at work feeling refreshed and a little surer of my place in heaven


----------



## I like Skol (24 Nov 2015)

HarryTheDog said:


> he gave up after 3 hit and runs and finally moved away. He has moved back and had another story, he started cycling again a few months ago and got hit by a car in Romford writing of his brand new Cannondale caad.


 Maybe he should consider being a bit more careful?


----------



## HarryTheDog (24 Nov 2015)

@I like Skol , He's just unlucky. 1st one a van deliberately knocked him off then tried punching him in the head whilst he was on the floor, the excuse being he was holding him up. I say tried to hit him, my mate got up punched his lights out and put his windows in, (allegedly of course for legal reasons). He's a 18st or so front row forward with a temper, silly van driver!. The next 2 were at the same junction by red light jumpers luckily both times he was only just moving across the junction, saw the danger and just his front wheel got taken out and he just got knocked to the floor, one was a stolen car witnessed by the police. His latest was a berk exiting a roundabout through him. 
He is excitable but is fairly careful.


----------



## martint235 (25 Nov 2015)

I'm actually getting slower. No idea why. Struggled to get a 14mph today. Possible ideas are: rear hub needs attention which I'll be sorting at the weekend (but I can't see this knocking 1mph off my speed); I'm wearing a Night Vision Pro (it's not the tightest fitting in the world but still...); my saddle is making a noise, fairly sure I know what it is and will fix it tonight (it's a mental thing, bike making noise always slows me down); my heart attack is going to happen before my cardiologist appointment next week (not high up my list); I'm turning into a fat b******d (hmmm)


----------



## ianrauk (25 Nov 2015)

Grey, grey morning.. little chilly too. Just started to spit with rain when I got to the office so was lucky on that front.

Saw a complete bellend of a cyclist this morning trying his best to get himself killed. There was a hgv making it's way along a blocked up A21, there really wasn't any safe way past so just had to roll behind. But not matey boy, no, he decided that undertaking the lorry was the best way to go. Into an ever decreasing gap. I honestly though he was going to get killed. How he managed to squeeze by I don't know.


Anyway.. 12,000 miles for the year reached.....


----------



## ianrauk (25 Nov 2015)

martint235 said:


> I'm actually getting slower. No idea why.



Because you haven't been cycling very much at the weekends.


----------



## potsy (25 Nov 2015)

Just seen on FB that fossy has been knocked off his bike this morning and is on route to hospital, hope it's not too serious ​


----------



## martint235 (25 Nov 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Because you haven't been cycling very much at the weekends.


Could be but my core fitness comes from the commute so I'm ready for weekend.


----------



## I like Skol (25 Nov 2015)

potsy said:


> Just seen on FB that fossy has been knocked off his bike this morning and is on route to hospital, hope it's not too serious ​


 Again? He's a careless fecker. It's got to be curtains for him this time, she won't let him out on the bike again.......

Hope you are ok Fossy, but more importantly, how is the bike


----------



## ianrauk (25 Nov 2015)

martint235 said:


> Could be but my core fitness comes from the commute so I'm ready for weekend.




Bit of both.. long distance = more sustaned stamina


----------



## I like Skol (25 Nov 2015)

Great commute this morning (better than @fossyant s anyway) Managed to dodge the rain again and it felt surprisingly mild compared to the last couple of days. As I got home Lady Skol was already waiting on the drive with her car engine running and Jnr was getting his coat on and preparing to leave for school as I walked in the door. Ships that pass in the night.....
Jnr was chatting to me as he was leaving and not really paying attention to what he was doing. He went to grab my bike before he realised his mistake. Don't know how he couldn't spot the difference.......


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Nov 2015)

for @ianrauk 

and hope @fossyant is okay.

I've been in Manchester last couple of days so no commuting, but was back on the bike this morning, 45 lovely miles, very warm and hardly any wind, cracking ride


----------



## fimm (25 Nov 2015)

Hope fossyant is ok.
Took the big bike to work yesterday for the first time in ages. On the way home I got a puncture. Changed the tube and got on my way. Got most of the way home and the tyre went down again. Checked the tyre really carefully but couldn't find anything. Fortunately I carry two spare tubes. Got the second tube in and got home. COLD! There was a lovely moon - made the countryside part of my commute really nice. Ride was also slightly nervewracking because I realised that both my rear lights needed new batteries... (they were OK, just not as bright as I would like).


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (25 Nov 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Anyway.. 12,000 miles for the year reached.....


Beautifully executed chap, well done


----------



## Origamist (25 Nov 2015)

potsy said:


> Just seen on FB that fossy has been knocked off his bike this morning and is on route to hospital, hope it's not too serious ​



Hope the old guy is OK. 

Dreary and damp with a headwind. Not much fun, so I imagined myself in a parallel universe and the time flew by...


----------



## donnydave (25 Nov 2015)

got a lift to work yesterday as I was a bit achy from my off. Rode in this morning, bit slow but ok. Getting ready for pedestrian pinball on the way home


----------



## fossyant (25 Nov 2015)

I like Skol said:


> Again? He's a careless fecker. It's got to be curtains for him this time, she won't let him out on the bike again.......
> 
> Hope you are ok Fossy, but more importantly, how is the bike



Hi guys. I'm not too good. No idea how bike is.

Got hit by someone turning right across my path. Fairly low speed bit I twisted my back and landed on it.

Drugged up to the eyeballs and flat on my back. 

Unfortunately I've broken my back. T1 vertebrae has a chunk broken off. Had loads of scans and awaiting to hear if it's stable. If it is then bed rest and no moving. If not, it's surgery.


----------



## dave r (25 Nov 2015)

fossyant said:


> Hi guys. I'm not too good. No idea how bike is.
> 
> Got hit by someone turning right across my path. Fairly low speed bit I twisted my back and landed on it.
> 
> ...


Lets hope its just bedrest needed, get well soon.


----------



## HarryTheDog (25 Nov 2015)

Thats terrible, I hope he stopped and you have his details, witnesses etc. Hope it heals propelry and as soon as possible.


----------



## Origamist (25 Nov 2015)

fossyant said:


> Hi guys. I'm not too good. No idea how bike is.
> 
> Got hit by someone turning right across my path. Fairly low speed bit I twisted my back and landed on it.
> 
> ...



Oh, Fossy, that's not good at all. Hoping it's not as bad as it sounds. 

Rest and heal up, mate.


----------



## Hacienda71 (25 Nov 2015)

Bummer mate, gws Fossy.


----------



## potsy (25 Nov 2015)

Fingers crossed for you foss, get well soon.


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Nov 2015)

Sorry to hear that, how awful. Hope you make a swift recovery !


----------



## hennbell (25 Nov 2015)

First day of snow I used a city bike equipped with with 700 x 35 snow tyres. Next day I used mountain bike with 26 x 2.2 tyres. I had much more success with the bigger tyres. The snow tyres are better suited to a compacted snow pack rather than the powder fresh snow. The snow here is very dry and quite grippy when compacted.
I might look at putting studded tyres on the cyclocross and giving that a go.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Nov 2015)

hennbell said:


> First day of snow I used a city bike equipped with with 700 x 35 snow tyres. Next day I used mountain bike with 26 x 2.2 tyres. I had much more success with the bigger tyres. The snow tyres are better suited to a compacted snow pack rather than the powder fresh snow. The snow here is very dry and quite grippy when compacted.
> I might look at putting studded tyres on the cyclocross and giving that a go.




Do us a favour bud... keep all the snow your side of the pond if you don't mind... ta


----------



## 13 rider (25 Nov 2015)

Gws @fossyant



Supersuperleeds said:


> for @ianrauk
> 
> and hope @fossyant is okay.
> 
> I've been in Manchester last couple of days so no commuting, but was back on the bike this morning, 45 lovely miles, very warm and hardly any wind, cracking ride


Wondered why strava been quiet , press on 500 to go to the big 20k

Nice ride in this morning few spots of rain but nothing to bad . Took the direct route then a few loops of Quorn to make it 12 miles in . Not to cold this morning so just had a base layer and last winters Aldi floro rain coat that's not been worn much You couldn't miss me I was more floro then a floro thing dipped in floro paint
Right ride back tonight found a new route on some cycle routes through Rothley just 8.2 miles back . On the bike tomorrow as well first consectative commute will see how the legs cope


----------



## summerdays (25 Nov 2015)

fossyant said:


> Hi guys. I'm not too good. No idea how bike is.
> 
> Got hit by someone turning right across my path. Fairly low speed bit I twisted my back and landed on it.
> 
> ...


Ouch ... Good luck for the recovery... How are the bits that have suffered in the past... Your shoulder? And did they stop and give details?


----------



## Effyb4 (25 Nov 2015)

I'm really sorry to hear that @fossyant That sounds painful. Get all the rest you need and I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## I like Skol (25 Nov 2015)

Back out there on the bike tonight, fighting for the cause. Gave it some extra beans just for you @fossyant , showing them who’s the boss!


----------



## Maverick Goose (25 Nov 2015)

GWS Fossy.


----------



## 400bhp (25 Nov 2015)

Bugger @fossyant - hope you're OK


----------



## Jenkins (25 Nov 2015)

I can't 'like' a post where someone gets hurt so GWS @fossyant


----------



## Glow worm (25 Nov 2015)

Can't really add anymore but all the best @fossyant - sincerely hope you'll be back on your feet asap


----------



## fossyant (25 Nov 2015)

Broken multiple ribs. My L4 vertibrae has cracked clean in two. Fortunately it was still in line at the Hospital.

The muscle spasms and broken ribs hurt the most.

I have two weeks flat on my back before we see how it's knitting. 

Despite being unlucky with another crash, I was apparently lucky I wasn't paralysed as my spine is in two.

Oh well, crap happens.


----------



## fossyant (25 Nov 2015)

My Xmas parties are all off. First time in years we've got 4 organised at work. Xmas shopping will be via Amazon. Suits me.


----------



## 400bhp (25 Nov 2015)

fark-in-ell

balls to shopping fella.

Anything you need speak up


----------



## HLaB (25 Nov 2015)

potsy said:


> Just seen on FB that fossy has been knocked off his bike this morning and is on route to hospital, hope it's not too serious ​


Yikes, by the time I get to the end of this thread I hope @fossyant has fully recovered!
Edit: Feicking Hell, just read your posts @fossyant heal well and fast


----------



## potsy (25 Nov 2015)

Crap, just seen your update fossy, best of luck for your recovery.


----------



## Spinney (25 Nov 2015)

fossyant said:


> Broken multiple ribs. My L4 vertibrae has cracked clean in two. Fortunately it was still in line at the Hospital.
> 
> The muscle spasms and broken ribs hurt the most.
> 
> ...


A friend cracked several vertebrae (plus cracked shoulder blade, few ribs etc) in a climbing fall. He spent more like 6 weeks flat on his back, and then had a month or so in a back brace that stopped him twisting his torso.

But the reason for saying this isn't to depress you with the time it may take, but to tell you that he has made a full recovery.

GWS...


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (25 Nov 2015)

That's bad news @fossyant 
Hope the healing process is a good one. Take care chap.


----------



## skudupnorth (25 Nov 2015)

Get well soon buddy


----------



## Spartak (26 Nov 2015)

fossyant said:


> Broken multiple ribs. My L4 vertibrae has cracked clean in two. Fortunately it was still in line at the Hospital.
> 
> The muscle spasms and broken ribs hurt the most.
> 
> ...



Crikey GWS @fossyant


----------



## Shaun (26 Nov 2015)

Bloody hell fossy, that sounds awful - I hope you get well soon.


----------



## Houthakker (26 Nov 2015)

Hope you heal well and quickly fossyant


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Nov 2015)

fossyant said:


> Broken multiple ribs. My L4 vertibrae has cracked clean in two. Fortunately it was still in line at the Hospital.
> 
> The muscle spasms and broken ribs hurt the most.
> 
> ...


Oh Lord you poor thing. Sounds awful, but as you say, it could actually have been worse and you will heal. The body is an amazing thing when it comes to repairing itself.

Sorry only just read this as I am not a commuter and only occasionally glance in here. All the best for a speedy recovery and keep your chin up.


----------



## dan_bo (26 Nov 2015)

Clucking bell @fossyant.

Don't know what to say except err

Err

Let me know if you need owt. Bloody hell. 

shoot.


----------



## dan_bo (26 Nov 2015)

@fossyant 

Ive got a big pile of crossword and colouring books here chief. Do you want me to drop em in?


----------



## fossyant (26 Nov 2015)

dan_bo said:


> @fossyant
> 
> Ive got a big pile of crossword and colouring books here chief. Do you want me to drop em in?


DON'T do cross words.

The plan is Amazon Prime shows.


----------



## fimm (26 Nov 2015)

Get well soon fossyant. Here's to a full recovery.


----------



## dan_bo (26 Nov 2015)

fossyant said:


> DON'T do cross words.
> 
> The plan is Amazon Prime shows.




Do you want me to look after Frank for a bit?


----------



## I like Skol (26 Nov 2015)

dan_bo said:


> Do you want me to look after Frank for a bit?


But you crash almost as much as Fossy. I'll look after the fixie for a while


----------



## apb (26 Nov 2015)

Today i was doing my usual commute cycle through the meadows, the traffic was stationary as usual, when i sore a police van. The ones where the police can put a guard over the windscreen The ones you see outside football stadiums, in areas of low income/employment or at cycle campaign gatherings. I noticed something sticking out from the van next to the word safety and thought "that's not very safe!". I chuckled at this little irony, i couldn't help myself it felt like i was in an episode of Peep Show. Anyway as i passed the van i noticed it was the fuel cap cover was open and the fuel cap was dangling by the side of the van. I stopped in front of the van as traffic wasn't moving and let cyclist behind go past in the cycle lane and told the driver his fuel cap was open. so i reverse on my fixie (beep beep beep) and sort out his van. He says to me "Thanks mate, have a nice day".

True story, except the reversing on the fixie. I'm not that cool.


----------



## Arjimlad (26 Nov 2015)

apb said:


> Today i was doing my usual commute cycle through the meadows, the traffic was stationary as usual, when i sore a police van. The ones where the police can put a guard over the windscreen The ones you see outside football stadiums, in areas of low income/employment or at cycle campaign gatherings. I noticed something sticking out from the van next to the word safety and thought "that's not very safe!". I chuckled at this little irony, i couldn't help myself it felt like i was in an episode of Peep Show. Anyway as i passed the van i noticed it was the fuel cap cover was open and the fuel cap was dangling by the side of the van. I stopped in front of the van as traffic wasn't moving and let cyclist behind go past in the cycle lane and told the driver his fuel cap was open. so i reverse on my fixie (beep beep beep) and sort out his van. He says to me "Thanks mate, have a nice day".
> 
> True story, except the reversing on the fixie. I'm not that cool.



I now have this image of some enterprising urchin decanting fuel from a slow moving police van before you turned up... Who knows, it may be the truth ?!


----------



## hennbell (26 Nov 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Do us a favour bud... keep all the snow your side of the pond if you don't mind... ta



Trust me the snow is not so much the issue as the temperature. -24C this morning, the GoPro lasted abouts 8 minutes and the Iphone made it 40 minutes before shutting down. GoPro is exposed to the wind and chill,and the iphone is in my back pocket.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Nov 2015)

hennbell said:


> Trust me the snow is not so much the issue as the temperature. -24C this morning, the GoPro lasted abouts 8 minutes and the Iphone made it 40 minutes before shutting down. GoPro is exposed to the wind and chill,and the iphone is in my back pocket.




Well you can keep those temps too... bbrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr............chilly willy.......


----------



## summerdays (26 Nov 2015)

hennbell said:


> Trust me the snow is not so much the issue as the temperature. -24C this morning, the GoPro lasted abouts 8 minutes and the Iphone made it 40 minutes before shutting down. GoPro is exposed to the wind and chill,and the iphone is in my back pocket.


How long do you last?


----------



## hennbell (26 Nov 2015)

summerdays said:


> How long do you last?



-30C at this point the free hub stops working. You can pedal all you want but you will not go anywhere.
I once tried to warm the cassette with a lighter to get going again. Learned the little known fact that paraffin wax used to lube chains like to burn.


----------



## summerdays (26 Nov 2015)

I meant ... how long in those temperatures can you cycle for... I imagine it is a very difficult balance between keeping warm and too warm.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Nov 2015)

hennbell said:


> -30C at this point the free hub stops working. You can pedal all you want but you will not go anywhere.



This happened to me on a FNRttC, to Southend. Temps were showing -7° but with the wind chill, was much colder.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Nov 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Well you can keep those temps too... bbrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr............chilly willy.......



At those temperatures I don't think mine would be chilly, it would have in all likelihood snapped off.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Nov 2015)

2nd day in a row on the bike and after a delivery from Santa via Evans cycles I looked a proper commuter with a rack and pannier set up . All the way in kept thinking something was wrong as no rucksack on . Set of with same clothes as yesterday ,had to stop after two miles to take of Aldi raincoat as I was being to boil .Had plenty room to store in the panniers . Again took a direct to Quorn and then some laps around the village to up the milage up to 12 miles. Ride back today in a bit of drizzle so raincoat called into use took the route back through Bradgate Park which was really eerie in the dark .9.6 miles on the way back . Being to get the hang of this bike commuting


----------



## cyberknight (26 Nov 2015)

3rd day in a row i have had a wheelsucker getting a tow without offering to contribute , next time i am just going to slow down and sit on their wheel for a change !
Least i get to shout "Bye Wheelsucker ! "atm


----------



## Jenkins (26 Nov 2015)

Right - it's time for some positivity.

By some form of miracle I have now had two consecutive days of dry commutes with light winds and the traffic has been light and well behaved. There's also a leaving do tomorrow so I may not feel too much pain for tomorrow's evening's trip home.


----------



## RichardB (26 Nov 2015)

ianrauk said:


> This happened to me on a FNRttC, to Southend. Temps were showing -7° but with the wind chill, was much colder.


Not wishing to be a pedant, but if it's -7°, the wind can't make it colder. Wind chill makes the temperature appear colder if you are warm-blooded, as the wind increases the rate of heat loss and we experience that as an apparently colder temperature. But to an inanimate object like a bike, the temperature is what it is.

You could have a temperature of +5° and a wind chill of -15°, for example. A person would experience that as an apparent temperature of -10°, but the water in your pond wouldn't freeze.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (27 Nov 2015)

cyberknight said:


> 3rd day in a row i have had a wheelsucker getting a tow without offering to contribute , next time i am just going to slow down and sit on their wheel for a change !
> Least i get to shout "Bye Wheelsucker ! "atm


There's only one way to deal with wheel suckers CK...smoke 'em! 


Had a shortened trip this morning, had to drop my wife's car key off at a mates garage so did one of my old routes. It was nice to see the stretches I used to ride when I started on the road which had me puffing a bit/a lot were now done with incredible ease.
Really mild out, just a couple of thin layers were enough. It's lookin like the wet stuff will be deployed to position just in time for the homeward leg.


----------



## martint235 (27 Nov 2015)

Well I really enjoyed that. Murky, slightly yukky weather but it felt like a commute from the old days. No nobbers (well one woman muttered something about cyclists as I overtook her in traffic but that doesn't really count) and the time and space to consider my day, work through issues I'm likely to face today etc.

Yup really enjoyed that!!!


----------



## Arjimlad (27 Nov 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> At those temperatures I don't think mine would be chilly, it would have in all likelihood snapped off.


Or retreated inwards !


----------



## Karlt (27 Nov 2015)

Today is bike and train because forecast wind and I've had enough wind lately. Yesterday had a high nobber count.

1. & 2. Van pulled out of me on miniroundabout and car to its left pulled out at same time even though he couldn't see because of the van - I was told this was called shielding when I was learning to drive and that it was a Bad Thing, but he did it anyway. Fortunately spidysense was on form and I was able to slip between them and no collision ensued.

3. Half a mile later, van pushed past without noticeably deviating from his line, despite my strong secondary. Had to check I hadn't lost any bar tape onto his wing...

4. There's this road just before home with lots of patches of cars parked on the homeward bound side of the road. There's room for me to get past even if there's oncoming traffic, but not for cars to do the same thing. What invariably happens is I have a nice clear road, then someone overtakes me, stops thirty yards further up the road to let oncoming traffic past and traps me behind him all the way. What was really annoying today was that it was a copper who did this. Not dangerous, but thoughtless and inconsiderate.


----------



## hennbell (27 Nov 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> At those temperatures I don't think mine would be chilly, it would have in all likelihood snapped off.


 I once made the foolish mistake of cycling in -15oC wearing sweatpants and long underwear that did not block the wind. When things freeze you lose the feeling when they then thaw that is when you feel the pain. That pain I shall not soon forget. Chilly willy to burning willy about 5 minutes after you get off the bike.


----------



## hennbell (27 Nov 2015)

RichardB said:


> Not wishing to be a pedant, but if it's -7°, the wind can't make it colder. Wind chill makes the temperature appear colder if you are warm-blooded, as the wind increases the rate of heat loss and we experience that as an apparently colder temperature. But to an inanimate object like a bike, the temperature is what it is.
> 
> You could have a temperature of +5° and a wind chill of -15°, for example. A person would experience that as an apparent temperature of -10°, but the water in your pond wouldn't freeze.



Get the calculator out, this one is about to go all thermodynamics


----------



## Drago (27 Nov 2015)

A lovely ride going in. Cool, not too breezy, the roads empty.

Horrible coming home. Nasty cross wind and blustery. The final incline beforehand I got off and walked, genuinely worried a gust would have me under the wheels of a car. To be fair though all today's car drivers have been patient and courteous and rewarded with a cheery wave.

Spotted 6 cyclists riding home. 3 had excellent lights, 3 had no lights whatsoever. No wonder some cagers hate us.


----------



## cyberknight (27 Nov 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> There's only one way to deal with wheel suckers CK...smoke 'em!
> 
> 
> Had a shortened trip this morning, had to drop my wife's car key off at a mates garage so did one of my old routes. It was nice to see the stretches I used to ride when I started on the road which had me puffing a bit/a lot were now done with incredible ease.
> Really mild out, just a couple of thin layers were enough. It's lookin like the wet stuff will be deployed to position just in time for the homeward leg.


On the MTB today, commuters wheels making noises so im guessing the bearings need greasing .Got drenched on the return trip .


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (30 Nov 2015)

Now I love the commute...love it... but... going through the process of drying all my kit twice a day is beginning to grate a little. 
I'm also switching back to the idea of a steed with discs. I was set on buying a new Di2 beast for the nice days and just upgrading the groupset on the Raleigh but now I'm not so sure. In an ideal world i'd buy my Planet X when it's released _and _a disc, but, that's a lot of pennies... Gah... decisions decisions...


----------



## martint235 (30 Nov 2015)

Nothing to report traffic wise. An uneventful ride in. However, and it may be my imagination, but my heart and breathing seemed more laboured today. It could be my imagination (hope so) or it could be the stresses of this week (one of which is ironically a visit to the cardiologist on Weds). Will be taking it easy on the way home.


----------



## subaqua (30 Nov 2015)

another ride along the road of doom. AKA CS2 . all that money spent and such a crap design .

seems I am not the only one to get hooked on it either

http://road.cc/content/news/172152-video-driver-left-hooks-cyclist-upgraded-cycle-superhighway


I do like martin Porters comment ! "the rider who was filming left the lane to take a primary position." sort of defeats the object of it being a "safe " place to ride.


----------



## glenn forger (30 Nov 2015)

Not defending the driving, which was terrible, but that's a very odd road layout. The segregation ends just when you need protection. Imagine showing that to a Dutch person, it's embarrassing.


----------



## donnydave (30 Nov 2015)

First commute back on the bike after my embarrassing little off last week. Nice shiny new coat, new tights, new overshoes, laughed in the face of the cold wind and rain this morning. I'm not saying it was particularly enjoyable what with the crap weather, but it did feel good to be once more independent of motorised transport. My few days off happened to coincide with my car being a little bit broken, and having to get lifts off other people etc. Rubbish!


----------



## subaqua (30 Nov 2015)

glenn forger said:


> Not defending the driving, which was terrible, but that's a very odd road layout. The segregation ends just when you need protection. Imagine showing that to a Dutch person, it's embarrassing.


blame TfL, LCC, and any other nobbers that think segregation is the way forward, without following up on the designs submitted.

I watched the video several times and it is exactly same place I got hooked a few weeks ago. To come out of the lane into Primary is just too nuts a move for me.
depends whereabouts in Holland as there is not a lot of segregation as a total overall apparently.


----------



## Ciar (30 Nov 2015)

subaqua said:


> blame TfL, LCC, and any other nobbers that think segregation is the way forward, without following up on the designs submitted.
> 
> I watched the video several times and it is exactly same place I got hooked a few weeks ago. To come out of the lane into Primary is just too nuts a move for me.
> depends whereabouts in Holland as there is not a lot of segregation as a total overall apparently.



ahh my daily commute, gotta love those side turnings each time i get close to one i just shoulder check and slow down, way too many people not bothering to look.

they have even made it no right turn from burdett into mile end road now, so i have to cross filter back into the traffic which is lovely and safe! oh and they had to relay the cycle lane as it was so badly done first time round.


----------



## glenn forger (30 Nov 2015)

I'm on a fast uphill coming up to a junction, a massive 4x4 turns into the junction and because there's a skip ahead of him he sings over to the wrong side of the road. I jam the brakes on and we pass, I yell "You stupid farking dickhead" and then wait at the junction and I can hear him yelling "You had loads of room, what are you on about?" He was still yelling as I turned the corner.


----------



## summerdays (30 Nov 2015)

Well apart from the wind fairly normal except I was trying to cross a main road and failing - so after waiting a minute or two with no gaps I decided to use the zebra crossing near the junction. Got off, walked onto the crossing as one car went... Ok I'll let that one pass, then I was a full bike length on as the 4x4 suddenly realised I was in her way. Given I was wearing reflective a, hi-vis and had bike lights on I should have been easier than the average pedestrian who was in the road. She seemed to be shouting something at me as if I shouldn't have been there!

Later I spotted a child cycling on their own, either year 6 or year 7 I would guess, on the A38 and doing reasonably well given the weather conditions. They stopped at the traffic lights unlike the adult that went to the left of them!


----------



## donnydave (30 Nov 2015)

glenn forger said:


> I'm on a fast uphill



a what what?


----------



## ianrauk (30 Nov 2015)

Blimey that was hard work tonight. Big gusts of winds. I didn't even try to push any type of speed tonight. Just pootled along in a low gear. Very mild too.


----------



## Truth (30 Nov 2015)

Same forecast for tomorrow too. Gave it a miss today but will cycle tomorrow.
First commute on the new bike and can't stop worrying about having 28's now and not 35's....... not like me to be nervous but for some reason I have got it in my head I am going to come off....


----------



## HarryTheDog (30 Nov 2015)

Didnt commute today as wind warnings out my way ( 40mph)I have got a xmas do tomorrow and hangover for wednedsday. Cant see me on the bike till Thursday.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (1 Dec 2015)

Wet, very wet. Again. That is all.


----------



## subaqua (1 Dec 2015)

showery. but I am sopping as I only have the nightvision as a waterproof. I wish November would sort it self out now its December


----------



## ianrauk (1 Dec 2015)

Very warm this morning. 13° when I left at 7.30am.

Go rear ended by a woman in a 4x4 at a junction. I could see her in my peripheral vision trying to overtake. But as I was in primary and coming up to red lights, she couldn't. Next thing I knew she had rear ended me. Not hard but enough to jolt me. I got off my bike and walked to her window. Before I could say anything she said she thought I was further over? What? I was in the middle of the road I said. I told her to wake up and pay attention. Got back in front of her car and when the lights went green she nearly ran into me again. This time I lost my cool and gave the the arms and a wtf?


----------



## EthelF (1 Dec 2015)

I found myself behind an e-trike this morning. He gradually cranked up his speed to 37kph, it was like having a derny in front of me - and who am I to decline the kind offer of a tow?


----------



## martint235 (1 Dec 2015)

Got a train today. Have an interview in Hyde Park. Currently just chilling next to the Serpentine


----------



## ianrauk (1 Dec 2015)

martint235 said:


> Got a train today. Have an interview in Hyde Park. Currently just chilling next to the Serpentine




Leave the ducks alone..........


----------



## Origamist (1 Dec 2015)

Wet roads, but missed the rain. Mild at 7C with a cross\tailwind.

Tendonitis is now properly playing up - will have to see a physio in the new year. 

Saw a man shooting pheasants this morning, must be getting close to Xmas.


----------



## martint235 (1 Dec 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Leave the ducks alone..........


It's the swans. Do tourists not realise how vicious they? They are letting children walk up to them


----------



## donnydave (1 Dec 2015)

gah, decided to drive today. While I'm cycling everything is fine, no pain or discomfort but I've discovered since last weeks "unplanned disembark" I can no longer lift a full kettle and my elbow hurts when I rest it on my desk . I assumed it would get better but it hasn't. Off to see some sort of medical professional tomorrow


----------



## Karlt (1 Dec 2015)

Traffic on Sheffield Ring Road gets worse weekly. Time was, only a year back, I could sometimes have a clear 30mph+ run all the way from Manor Top to Darnall. No more; solid traffic to filter through at half that speed. Mostly single occupant cars, of course. Kills the average speed for the commute. Mind, as I sail past them, two thoughts cross my mind - 1. the weird idea that cyclists hold up other traffic, whereas it's really clear from my experience that it's the opposite, and 2. They think I'm the mad one.


----------



## Andrew_P (1 Dec 2015)

On my bike I have two Volt 400 on the front. Around town out of traffic I normally have one on only and on low flash normally pointing down about 7-10ft in front. Use full beam only on country roads etc and I get by fine no issues at all. I keep reading about people that are buying or have these retina burning 800-1000 lumen lights.

If you own one please don't farking use THEM on your helmet and on the bike on a shared pavement that runs against the flow of traffic and please don't farking have them on some moronic epilepsy inducing 400/800 lumen super fast disco flash FFS and if you were called a self-gratification artist this morning by a grumpy cyclist cycling on the road with his head down because he and probably the car drivers he was sharing the road with couldn't see fark all and then had this farking flashing carry on for a while as nice bit of retina burn in the morning.

The worrying thing it is not that unusual, there is being seen and being able to see and then there is the downright farking dangerous.


----------



## Andrew_P (1 Dec 2015)

I reckon my left pedal and foot came within an inch this evening as some daffodil pulled straight out of a side road without stopping crossing the cycle path trying to jump the right hand turning queue as close as I have come to being t-boned in 6 years everything in body was leaning the bike away whilst my body felt like it was hovering over the bonnet in the opposite direction I was waiting for the impact to happen a MASSIVE daffodil


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (2 Dec 2015)

Morning @cyberknight 

Great ride this morning, temps beautifully mild at 7 deg C, back to wearing a jersey in December, superb. 
Got a bit of a rhythm going in places, winding the hack is up is good fun. 
On the downside, had a mail back from Planet X, the new steed I want, the release is now 'sometime in 2016', after initially it being January. Hope I'm patient enough to wait...


----------



## Spartak (2 Dec 2015)

View from the Cheese Grater bridge near Temple Meads station this morning.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Dec 2015)

It was so warm this morning. I was wearing a LS jersey and windcheater. the windcheater soon came off and put in the pannier. The long sleeves very quickly became short sleeves... it's December ffs.

The traffic today was horrendous. No reason for it except for the sheer amount of traffic.


----------



## Tin Pot (2 Dec 2015)

49km

Caught the edge of an obscured kerb.

Fell over like a plum. A driver and a mum ran over like it was the Apocolypse.

Very embarrassing.


----------



## cyberknight (2 Dec 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Morning @cyberknight
> 
> Great ride this morning, temps beautifully mild at 7 deg C, back to wearing a jersey in December, superb.
> Got a bit of a rhythm going in places, winding the hack is up is good fun.
> On the downside, had a mail back from Planet X, the new steed I want, the release is now 'sometime in 2016', after initially it being January. Hope I'm patient enough to wait...


Morning was it you I saw on the flyover? i did not think I might have been you till we had passed so a belated hi,enjoy the head wind all the way home....http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## summerdays (2 Dec 2015)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 111629
> 
> 
> View from the Cheese Grater bridge near Temple Meads station this morning.


I went across the Valentines Bridge this morning..... And it was really busy at the traffic lights at the bottom, loads of cyclists (double figures on my side and as many going the opposite way) and pedestrians waiting to cross, and quite a muddle with people going in different directions.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Dec 2015)

Windy but warm 12.1 miles in mainly tailwind took the direct route and then extended with loops of the village again . I'm sure some local thinks I'm nuts as I keep passing there house , long sleeved top and base layer and I'm too warm in December .Ride back tonight direct route 8 miles mainly headwind . Still warm though


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Dec 2015)

ianrauk said:


> It was so warm this morning. I was wearing a LS jersey and windcheater. the windcheater soon came off and put in the pannier. The long sleeves very quickly became short sleeves... it's December ffs.
> 
> The traffic today was horrendous. No reason for it except for the sheer amount of traffic.



I ditched the winter jersey and went back to the summer one today, stupidly warm, but since I am full of bloody cold I'm quite liking it. Wind picked up for the ride home, combined with the bloody cold (have I already mentioned I have a cold, in fact I might upgrade it to man flu) made it hard work


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (2 Dec 2015)

cyberknight said:


> Morning was it you I saw on the flyover? i did not think I might have been you till we had passed so a belated hi,enjoy the head wind all the way home....http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


Yep, 'twas me. #lastminuterecognition

That wind on the way home tonight, what a leg sapper!


----------



## Maverick Goose (2 Dec 2015)

Considerate driving from a WVM Monday morning yesssssssssssssss!


----------



## summerdays (3 Dec 2015)

Yesterday I had a nice interaction with a lorry. I'd left the office but needed to take a lot of paperwork home, managed to get up Park Street and Blackboy Hill with it, then realised I was going down Parrys Lane with all the excess weight and wanting to turn right before the bottom of the hill. So I went down far more slowly than normal, and when I looked behind there was a lorry....decided to wait for him to pass, but each time I looked behind he wasn't closing the gap and let me turn right in front of him


----------



## martint235 (3 Dec 2015)

After a couple of months of a truce, hostilities with the driver of the Fiat 500 have resumed. I can understand it in a way, she's never been the most patient of drivers and at Norwood today her patience was stretched. I was behind a lady cyclist at the red, Fiat 500 was a couple of cars behind me. Lights went green lady cyclist set off at her own pace which I matched while waiting for cars to pass and leave a gap. As F500 was approaching, a pillock with a beard came down her drivers side, started to pull into the gap she'd left to give herself space to pass me safely. Pillock then realises that there are two slow moving cyclists there and that he has nowhere to go. F500 lady leans on horn. I accelerated into the gap now left alongside lady cyclist and out of the way. 

It would have been funny if it hadn't put her in a bad mood for the rest of the commute. She got called a bad name when she raced past me into a small gap as she used to do. She has been well behaved around me for weeks.


----------



## biking_fox (3 Dec 2015)

Near miss yesterday. Tailwind and dry so good conditions, moving comfortably fast (upper 20s) in the outside lane of Upper Brook street (manchester)*. Green lights and a clear road all the way ahead. From the opposite carriageway a car suddenly U turns across in front of me. Shocked! Hard brakes swerve and missed by a few feet. Lots of swearing. No harm no foul. But it was close, how they didn't see 6' of fluorescent I'll never know - other than never looking to start with. They didn't stop or acknowledge either.


* Not a dual carriageway, but a divided road, three lanes in my direction, left and centre take most of the traffic up onto the ringroad, but once you're across into the outside lane its clear for the few vehicles that carry straight on.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (3 Dec 2015)

Yesterday, had dry trips both ways in lovely mild temps, that's Spring returned in my book! ! 
A bit of a detour this morning to miss out some roadworks, shame I forgot about the other two sets that have also popped up. Close pass from a mahoosive lorry but then even worse from the lady behind it. I swear she wanted to count the number of wraps on my bars.


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Dec 2015)

This morning's earworm... Heartbreaker by Dionne Warwick. Then on the way back it was what's wrong, what's wrong with being confident...


----------



## Andrew_P (3 Dec 2015)

Flew home like a cycling god legs were saying c'mon give it more welly we got plenty left. Thanks 20mph tailwind.. 

fark me if I could get that bottled as an add on accessory Rodders we would be millionaires!


----------



## tatr (4 Dec 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> Flew home like a cycling god legs were saying c'mon give it more welly we got plenty left. Thanks 20mph tailwind...



Oh yes! 40 miles at 17.5mph average speed with mudguards, winter tyres and a 6kg rucksack. That's despite being held up by slow moving cars! Fantastic day to be on a bike... if you were going east. The west bound commuters looked a bit knackered :-D


----------



## HarryTheDog (4 Dec 2015)

Bland ride in against a headwind till Canning town, Then on the next 3 lane roundabout a twat in a Subaru sat behind me blasting his horn for no reason apart from me being in front of him and not doing 60mph, then straight after, on the same roundabout a idiot in a Discovery went straight through a red light whilst texting luckily I saw him coming and applied the brakes. Caught him in traffic he was still texting and gave him the stare of death, he gave me the finger of contempt.


----------



## fimm (4 Dec 2015)

Very, very, very wet in Edinburgh yesterday evening. 
And cold (I think it turned to snow for a bit, after I got home).
Did I mention it was wet?


----------



## donnydave (4 Dec 2015)

martint235 said:


> After a couple of months of a truce, hostilities with the driver of the Fiat 500 have resumed.



There's a bloke in a fiat 500 that I see regularly on my commute, he's a very angry little man and I often see him driving agressively. He recognises me and now regularly in one particular stop start queue (same place every morning) positions his car to try stop me from passing.


----------



## martint235 (4 Dec 2015)

donnydave said:


> There's a bloke in a fiat 500 that I see regularly on my commute, he's a very angry little man and I often see him driving agressively. He recognises me and now regularly in one particular stop start queue (same place every morning) positions his car to try stop me from passing.


I look out for them now. I haven't seen one driven well yet.


----------



## Lonestar (4 Dec 2015)

Nice 205 bus driver at Bow let me go up his inside...Totally unexpected as I was biding my time to overtake in the safest way I could in the road works but a very nice gesture.Never used to like buses but as you can guess they are my favourite road users now.

17mph headwind in and bugger all help coming back.


----------



## Ciar (4 Dec 2015)

The normal ride in this morning, temperature down a tad but still in the shorts and tshirt but with a base layer underneath, no real issues nothing exciting to report, as it's day 5 out of 5 i decided to pootle across East London and crawl into Canary Wharf.


----------



## hennbell (4 Dec 2015)

First off of the winter. Was all my fault, temperature was very warm this morning +2, all week we have been at -10 or less. Hit a bit of a down hill with an s curve, was enjoying it a little to much much going too fast. As I entered the second part of the curve the front wheel lost grip, tried to recover it , but ended up sliding to the side of the path sitting on top of my downed steed. Good news is that I did it with no one to witness it.

Earlier in the ride I got caught hopping a gate to take a short cut down an industrial road. Was not close to the actual work site but I should not have been there. It one of those areas that is owned by a large oil company to access one of there sites. Every one uses it to walk there dogs and stretch there legs, but I should not be there. The attraction to the area is that it keeps me away from the traffic, allows me to enjoy some technical terrain, and the snow drifts are deep and fun.


----------



## subaqua (4 Dec 2015)

nice ride along canal this morning to Kings Cross, then train to Cambridge and a nice ride along the GBW to Addenbrookes.

decsions decisions for the trip home. do i get the 45minute train into Kings Cross and then ride 35 minutes home along the same bit of canal i have for a while, or the hour train to Tottenham Hale and the 35 minutes ride along nearly new canal route to me. .......


hmmmm


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Dec 2015)

subaqua said:


> nice ride along canal this morning to Kings Cross, then train to Cambridge and a nice ride along the GBW to Addenbrookes.
> 
> decsions decisions for the trip home. do i get the 45minute train into Kings Cross and then ride 35 minutes home along the same bit of canal i have for a while, or the hour train to Tottenham Hale and the 35 minutes ride along nearly new canal route to me. .......
> 
> ...



Third option, skip the train and have a proper commute


----------



## summerdays (4 Dec 2015)

Morning commute... Passed the science of what looked like a bad motorcycle accident, I'm hoping he's not too badly hurt. 

Homeward commute, the Gloucester Road was solid, I'd have hated to be in that in a car as all I did was filter past stationary cars!


----------



## subaqua (4 Dec 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Third option, skip the train and have a proper commute



I chose Tottenham hale. 

i did consider the long commute but i need to take youngest sprog swimming tonight and the proper commute would be 4 to 5 hours


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Dec 2015)

subaqua said:


> I chose Tottenham hale.
> 
> i did consider the long commute but i need to take youngest sprog swimming tonight and the proper commute would be 4 to 5 hours



Think I might have taken the train option as well


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 Dec 2015)

This week hasn't half gone quickly! And I've beaten the bus twice!


----------



## HLaB (4 Dec 2015)

I wanted to do a recovery commute and made the mistake of using a route with cycle lanes. All was going well till town, I was still purposely going slow but I was less assertive than usual and used the debri strewn cycle lane. You guessed it psss :-( After not getting a p'ture for ages (and over a year on the commute) I've had four in two rides, three on Sunday and one today :-(


----------



## The Rover (6 Dec 2015)

Set off at 5.40 this morning into 40mph winds, almost felt like someone was stood pushing against me for most of the ride but I sort of enjoyed it and felt quite smug when I got into to work. It added an extra 10 mins though.

Set off back just after 3 and the wind had dropped to about 10mph but it felt a lot colder.

Enjoyed both rides and I'll have another go in the morning.


----------



## subaqua (7 Dec 2015)

back to no coat, and long sleeved wicking helly only. 15 degrees this morning at 06.30am . that nuts for end of 1st week in December. nice slow lazy ride along the canal. only nobber was the dog walker in Victoria park who wanted almost all the available space. I just stopped and dismounted and stood there. he got the message.

but nothing wrong with the climate !


----------



## martint235 (7 Dec 2015)

Well the bracket on my Hope light finally gave up. It is 5 years old though. Order placed for two replacements. Strange how when I joined CC, I was commuting with one tiny Cateye flashing light at the front, now I feel insecure with anything less than a couple of suns on the front.

Rest of the commute was uneventful really. I was about 10 mins later than usual after faffing about with the front light before realising it was fubar'd so I didn't see Fiat 500 lady and the rest of them.


----------



## HarryTheDog (7 Dec 2015)

Remarkably warm this morning took my buff off after 4 miles. Nobody to play with and nobody tried to kill me. Overtook a guy from work who was on a new bike. On the weekend he found that the seat tube and top tube of his 5 yr old Scott Sub 30 hybrid were parting company after investigating a annoying clicking noise, the weld had come apart. So he bought the next available bike in his size at halfords a very shiny chrome coloured boardman mtb. Strange bike for a 30 mile round trip but he is a Iron man competitor so he'll manage. He is investigating getting his old bike re-welded.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Dec 2015)

martint235 said:


> Well the bracket on my Hope light finally gave up. It is 5 years old though. Order placed for two replacements. Strange how when I joined CC, I was commuting with one tiny Cateye flashing light at the front, now I feel insecure with anything less than a couple of suns on the front.
> 
> Rest of the commute was uneventful really. I was about 10 mins later than usual after faffing about with the front light before realising it was fubar'd so I didn't see Fiat 500 lady and the rest of them.




I have a spare Hope bracket. You should have asked.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Dec 2015)

Very mild temps this morning.

Not a great commute. The traffic was horrendous, especially in Lewisham where I think every bus in SE London decided to back up or park up. Madness.
Also my rear gear cable decided to give way half way into the commute. So had to do the rest as a 2 speed. Popped the bike into the bike shop to get a new one fitted as couldn't be arsed to do it myself at work.


----------



## martint235 (7 Dec 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I have a spare Hope bracket. You should have asked.


Thanks but I've been meaning to get a couple of new ones for a while, it just means bringing the purchase forwards a bit. Got black ones ordered to match the commuter.


----------



## The Rover (7 Dec 2015)

Another early start this morning which can summed up as dark, rain, windy and foggy.
The ride home was nearly as windy but dry and as its my day off tomorrow I going to reward myself with a glass of wine!


----------



## subaqua (7 Dec 2015)

some sort of handbags at dusk caper on CS2 tonight between two "cyclists" both had been riding like nobbers anyway. i am not sure my comment of " calm down ladies we are all on the same team " helped as i rode past.


----------



## summerdays (7 Dec 2015)

Two nice commutes ... And I decided to take it easy and enjoy the sunshine which was a lovely change.


----------



## Origamist (7 Dec 2015)

Dry and mild, but a nagging headwind.

Fitted a new cassette at the weekend, but the shop sent a 11-25 instead of a 12-25. The lack of a 16t sprocket is more annoying than you might imagine...

In over 200,000 miles of cycling, I think I have finally succumbed to a cycling related strain (tendonitis) and will need a spell off the bike. I'm hoping a two week break at Xmas will do the trick. Otherwise it's the GP.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Dec 2015)

Origamist said:


> I think I have finally succumbed to a cycling related strain (tendonitis)



I suffered the same a couple of years back. Front shin. So bad I could hardly walk. Had to take 3 weeks off the bike. 
Hope it heals quick for you bud.


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Dec 2015)

First ride home with the battery -powered christmas tree lights fired up. Felt very festive !


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Dec 2015)

Arjimlad said:


> First ride home with the battery -powered christmas tree lights fired up. Felt very festive !


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (8 Dec 2015)

Nice and warm going in to work today... (found a few idiots) but this one deserves the idiot of the day award...






This person decided to park on the cycle path... Not even a cycle lane... A bicycle path..!!!!!

Oh coming back was a small chain ring ride.... And there is no hills on my commute..!? #windy


----------



## Tin Pot (8 Dec 2015)

Trains double farked.

Roadworks and crash on the M25.

If only I had some shirts at work to cycle in.


----------



## martint235 (8 Dec 2015)

Good and bad today. Good: although it was wet outside, I seem to have sorted my wet weather gear (at least for today). I'm fairly sure that all the water touching my skin is sweat: gloves, socks and jersey. 

Bad: felt very ill on the bike and generally. Technically this means I'm meant to give up cycling completely but for the time being I'm going to just put it down to stress and a touch of psychosomatic illness. I'll take it very easy for a couple of days and see what happens.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (8 Dec 2015)

Dry and unseasonably warm out there, I was over layered and a bit sweaty when I got to work.

But I did it on my revamped Birdy and it was brilliant, I'm so happy to have it back in service but I seem to have grown longer legs as my previously marked and set seatpost felt too short. I'll have a wee fiddle at lunch and calibrate it right going home.


----------



## si_c (8 Dec 2015)

Quite pleasant ride in this morning. Overheated all the way in, shouldn't have put that jumper on.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Dec 2015)

martint235 said:


> Good and bad today. Good: although it was wet outside, I seem to have sorted my wet weather gear (at least for today). I'm fairly sure that all the water touching my skin is sweat: gloves, socks and jersey.
> 
> Bad: felt very ill on the bike and generally. Technically this means I'm meant to give up cycling completely but for the time being I'm going to just put it down to stress and a touch of psychosomatic illness. I'll take it very easy for a couple of days and see what happens.


Man-flu alert.


----------



## rb58 (8 Dec 2015)

Spotted that young @User10571 going in the opposite direction as I was going towards Greenwich last night.


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Dec 2015)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> Nice and warm going in to work today... (found a few idiots) but this one deserves the idiot of the day award...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With a fatbike, you could just ride over that cretin.


----------



## Origamist (8 Dec 2015)

Good tailwind this morning and it meant for a quick commute. On the balmy side at 9C though...

Thankfully, the leaves are finally starting to disperse so I feel more confident in the dark at speed.


----------



## Andrew_P (8 Dec 2015)

Two really bad commutes, yesterday morning and this morning, everyone seems to be out to get me. Wonder if Zafria driving minicab drivers have got some sort of contract out on me, oh and the builder's vans and maybe a HGV or three. It really has felt like that.


----------



## Karlt (8 Dec 2015)

Some of you London types moved up here? Normally I don't see anyone else on my commute but today there were two other cyclists on the Ring Road; one was a bit daring by my standards on the filtering; the other a complete knob-end, ignoring red lights and driving roughly how Mondeo Man likes to claim we all do.


----------



## Andrew_P (8 Dec 2015)

Karlt said:


> Some of you London types moved up here? Normally I don't see anyone else on my commute but today there were two other cyclists on the Ring Road; one was a bit daring by my standards on the filtering; the other a complete knob-end, ignoring red lights and driving roughly how Mondeo Man likes to claim we all do.


Bit of a generalisation there about London riders, bit like me asking if all you northerners ride suspension MTB with 4 x 1000 lumen front lights and 6 multi flash rears pannier racks and thick knobbly tyres.

(finger crossed)


----------



## Karlt (8 Dec 2015)

Not really; it's just that whilst it's very rare to see RLJ and whatnot here, it seems more common in that London, going by the videos I've seen. So I'd suggest that to a first approximation most RLJ types are London based. It doesn't follow that most London cyclists are RLJ types.


----------



## hennbell (8 Dec 2015)

Strange one this morning stopped at a red light and the truck behind stopped about 3 car lengths away. Without the weight there would be a long wait as my bicycle does not set off the traffic light sensor. So I had to signal to the driver to pull up closer. So a nice driver pulled up close to me so we could both proceed.


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Dec 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> Two really bad commutes, yesterday morning and this morning, everyone seems to be out to get me. Wonder if Zafria driving minicab drivers have got some sort of contract out on me, oh and the builder's vans and maybe a HGV or three. It really has felt like that.



It's not personal.

Zafira minicab drivers are spaced out on khat/wiped out after working all night,

Builder's van drivers are usually too busy on their phones in the morning ordering plasterboard to site/organising some afternoon nookie/ordering bacon butties to watch out for mere cyclists.

but HGVs round here are usually very well driven.


----------



## summerdays (8 Dec 2015)

Nice commute to work and not too bad going home.... Looked like a heavy shower (just missed one before I set off) so decided to go with waterproof trousers and no coat until I needed it. In the end I made it the full 10 miles without needing my coat but did pass areas where it looked as though the shower had passed that way.


----------



## Andrew_P (8 Dec 2015)

Arjimlad said:


> It's not personal.
> 
> Zafira minicab drivers are spaced out on khat/wiped out after working all night,
> 
> ...


HGV it is predominately piece work trucks Tippers\Skip and the worst of some Hydro Cleansing firm and the left drive HGV the latter are the worst.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Dec 2015)

Some bugger turned the wind back on tonight.


----------



## HLaB (8 Dec 2015)

Arjimlad said:


> View attachment 112132


Sorry Mate I Didn't See You


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (8 Dec 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Some bugger turned the wind back on tonight.


20k... I salute you Sir


----------



## MrGrumpy (8 Dec 2015)

well commute today was/will be the same from now till this flippen bridge opens, jam packed trains and zero chance of cycling at all :/


----------



## Jimidh (8 Dec 2015)

Disaster day today - great ride in with wind behind me - AV speed 20mph.

Looked at my bike at lunchtime and realised I had a puncture. Fixed it before leaving.

3 miles into my commute home I managed to snap the chain - only 11 miles from home. Tried to fix the chain in the dark but gave up and had to phone my wife got a ride home!


----------



## Maverick Goose (8 Dec 2015)

One numpty MGIF this morning, in a tearing hurry to get to the nearest A and E....or failing that his Audi dealer.


----------



## martint235 (9 Dec 2015)

Well I felt a bit better this morning but still not great. One of my greatest fears is that something will happen that means I can't commute by bike so I'm just hoping I've got a minor bug of some kind that's making me feel off.

Still on just the one front light, hoping my new lights will arrive today so I can go back to being able to see where I'm going!!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (9 Dec 2015)

Nippy this morning with a stiff breeze. A record breaking ride, turning over the 13'000 mile mark this year, my highest so far since taking to the road back in 2010.


----------



## martint235 (9 Dec 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> *Nippy this morning with a stiff breeze*. A record breaking ride, turning over the 13'000 mile mark this year, my highest so far since taking to the road back in 2010.


Oh yes that reminds me Ms Carol feckin Kirkwood, I don't know where your thermometer is but it wasn't feckin 5C in SE London this morning. I was lucky, I was going to go for arm warmers and glove liners with fingerless gloves but at the last minute decided on NV Evo jacket and Altura gloves.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Dec 2015)

rear mudguard has come away from one of the brackets - hopefully I will be able to super glue it, but in true fettling style I wrapped it in Blu Tack when I got to work this morning, if it works then the super glue might wait a while


----------



## Origamist (9 Dec 2015)

4 punctures in 7 miles last night - 3 in the front 1 in the rear. 1 of them was my own fault for pinching a tube in my frustration. I bailed at Wilmslow as I was thoroughly cheesed off...On the plus side a chap in a Mondeo offered to give me a lift and I was touched by his generosity: "I've got a big boot!".

Much better this morning - a strong tailwind and chillier at 3C - excellent conditions! 

Not looking great for the return leg though.


----------



## Andrew_P (9 Dec 2015)

martint235 said:


> Well I felt a bit better this morning but still not great. One of my greatest fears is that something will happen that means I can't commute by bike so I'm just hoping I've got a minor bug of some kind that's making me feel off.


Your few posts on this seem to indicate you "feel" it is something more serious? If so get to Docs! 

Two things I consume when I feel a cold is Zinc and I up my Allicilin Max http://www.amazon.co.uk/Allicinmax-...TF8&qid=1449655133&sr=8-1&keywords=allicinmax this is great stuff.


----------



## martint235 (9 Dec 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> Your few posts on this seem to indicate you "feel" it is something more serious? If so get to Docs!
> 
> Two things I consume when I feel a cold is Zinc and I up my Allicilin Max http://www.amazon.co.uk/Allicinmax-...TF8&qid=1449655133&sr=8-1&keywords=allicinmax this is great stuff.


I've been docs and I have some kind of heart condition. It's somewhere on a scale between a temporary irregular heartbeat and a hole in my heart. I'm hoping the way I'm currently feeling is either down to a minor bug or some kind of psychosomatic issue so I've giving it to the end of the week before I bother doc again.


----------



## Tin Pot (9 Dec 2015)

Bit nippy this morning.

Had a bit of friendly competition on the A24 which helped shave five minutes of my time today.

Cheers hi viz back pack man !


----------



## apb (9 Dec 2015)

Saw an electric cargo bike next to a brand new BMW stopped at a red light on Lothian road this morning.

Couldn't help but think "That's a cool bike".


----------



## Andrew_P (9 Dec 2015)

Any commuter who doesn't trial a tubeless set up is mad, I wouldn't go back now unless I really had to.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Dec 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> Any commuter who doesn't trial a tubeless set up is mad, I wouldn't go back now unless I really had to.



I have been thinking about it after reading a thread over at the other place and that Steve Abraham rides tubeless.


----------



## martint235 (9 Dec 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> Any commuter who doesn't trial a tubeless set up is mad, I wouldn't go back now unless I really had to.





ianrauk said:


> I have been thinking about it after reading a thread over at the other place and that Steve Abraham rides tubeless.


So what's the benefits?


----------



## Andrew_P (9 Dec 2015)

Lower pressures, less ride stopping punctures. Downsides takes technique getting them on, and if the puncture doesn't self seal its a pain in the backside getting a tube in. I thought I would never be able to get one in at the roadside but I did it the only and only time I had to in the rain and dark took me 25 minutes though! Some people seem to go a long time without punctures I seem to get a few on clinchers but only had one ride stopping one on tubleless in around 5k, all the others I jump off and add some air and then ride again.

My preference would be a tubeless ready wheel. Schwalbe believe they are the future. Tyres are expensive.

I converted after coming off quite badly when my clincher blew out. I genuinely think I would have held it had I been using a tubeless tyre purely because I am quite certain that it wouldn't have blown like it did and also it would stay on the wheel and stop that rim metal on tarmac lack of control, that's enough of a reason for me. Oh and you get a lovely schwishing sound out the of the saddle. 

http://www.schwalbe.com/gb/tubeless.html


----------



## Andrew_P (9 Dec 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I have been thinking about it after reading a thread over at the other place and that Steve Abraham rides tubeless.


Hand built is the way forward for Disc bikes running tubeless. I have some Stans ZTR Grail wide rims with DT Swiss 240s hubs and Schwalbe 25mm One Tubeless for winter. In the summer I might get myself some nice carbon deeper rim tubeless disc wheels make full use of not having a brake track to worry about.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Dec 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> Hand built is the way forward for Disc bikes running tubeless. I have some Stans ZTR Grail wide rims with DT Swiss 240s hubs and Schwalbe 25mm One Tubeless for winter. In the summer I might get myself some nice carbon deeper rim tubeless disc wheels make full use of not having a brake track to worry about.




I'm running hand built discs as is it. So will have a word with DC Hunt.


----------



## summerdays (9 Dec 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> rear mudguard has come away from one of the brackets - hopefully I will be able to super glue it, but in true fettling style I wrapped it in Blu Tack when I got to work this morning, if it works then the super glue might wait a while


If not I believe gaffa tape might be a good substitute (must be several months now.... must get around to doing a proper repair!!!)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Dec 2015)

summerdays said:


> If not I believe gaffa tape might be a good substitute (must be several months now.... must get around to doing a proper repair!!!)



Blu Tack lasted about 8 miles at dinner time, took 2 seconds to fix it back on though.


----------



## LoftusRoadie (9 Dec 2015)

Cycling along the towpath this morning I suddenly saw a mass of people in front (on that stretch of the towpath at about 8am I rarely see more than a half dozen people for about 25 minutes). Turned out it was a film crew - felt sorry for the actors as it was pretty nippy. Luckily it wasn't a porno though


----------



## 13 rider (9 Dec 2015)

Chilly this morning but OK when I got going just base layer and long sleeved top and long bottoms . Lovely ride in under clear sky .Took a sligtly hilly route to Quorn then a couple of laps of the village to get up to 14.6 miles . Ride home came be described as Windy and mainly a headwind so shortest route slow and steady 8.1 miles .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Dec 2015)

This morning was glorious, was one of those mornings were even though it was a very thin crescent moon you could still see the whole of it. I was admiring it a little too much and nearly hit a dead badger. Luckily I was going up a fairly steepish hill at time and therefore not fast at all and managed to swerve around it.


----------



## 13 rider (9 Dec 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> This morning was glorious, was one of those mornings were even though it was a very thin crescent moon you could still see the whole of it. I was admiring it a little too much and nearly hit a dead badger. Luckily I was going up a fairly steepish hill at time and therefore not fast at all and managed to swerve around it.


I was fascinated with the moon this morning it looked stunning . I nearly been taken out by a live fox but a dead badger !!


----------



## Tin Pot (9 Dec 2015)

Argh.

56km.

Missed a turning in the dark and thought "never mind I'll find another route" - yeah, no other left turns for 3km.

Added 25mins to my ride home I really could have done without, as I'm on the bike tomorrow.


----------



## HLaB (9 Dec 2015)

MrGrumpy said:


> well commute today was/will be the same from now till this flippen bridge opens, jam packed trains and zero chance of cycling at all :/


Its crazy; the bridge is open understandably to emergency vehicles so why not peds and cyclists. The government which claims to be promoting active travel is missing a trick there


----------



## User10571 (9 Dec 2015)

rb58 said:


> Spotted that young @User10571 going in the opposite direction as I was going towards Greenwich last night.


Missed that.
Must've had m'head down.....
Thanks for the 'young' bit


----------



## I like Skol (9 Dec 2015)

Late for work tonight, stupid traffic! I shall ride my bike tomorrow instead of using the car and avoid all the chaos and frustration.


----------



## 400bhp (9 Dec 2015)

I like Skol said:


> Late for work tonight, stupid traffic! I shall ride my bike tomorrow instead of using the car and avoid all the chaos and frustration.



Driving in South Manchester in rush hour (call that 3:30-6:30pm and 7:30-9:30 pm) is pointless. Hate it.


----------



## martint235 (10 Dec 2015)

Headwind. All. The. Way. In. I was having to pedal downhill. In a low gear. Just to keep moving, knackered now.

I did pass 4,000 miles for the year today which isn't bad considering the year I've had, didn't really commute for the first 3 months of the year, hardly any centuries (1100 of the miles have been on Lelly), health issues etc. Back to a target of 5000 for next year.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Dec 2015)

Head wind and very warm... sweating like the proverbial by the time I had got to work. Did a shorter route this morning (16miles). Seeing as I am cutting back my commuting distance from the new year onwards by 5 miles a day, I'm trying to find the best route to take with the shortened mileage.


----------



## ManiaMuse (10 Dec 2015)

A few small puddles in Manchester this morning...

Seemed to miss the worst of the rain when I was actually on my bike though and at least it is still ridiculously mild for the time of year.


----------



## Andrew_P (10 Dec 2015)

20mph headwind according to XC Weather, knackered and slowest commute for a long while. @ianrauk cutting back?!


----------



## ianrauk (10 Dec 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> cutting back?!



Yeah.
My door to door commute is just a tad over 11 miles. For the past 5 or 6 years I have been doing 20 in the morning and 15 in the evening. I'm cutting that back to 16 and 14. Not getting any younger and my body is telling me so.


----------



## Andrew_P (10 Dec 2015)

I was tired already this morning when I got up had a physical week at work so necked an emergency SIS Gel I keep in my rucksack on an empty stomach won't do that again serious internal wind to match the external!


----------



## subaqua (10 Dec 2015)

put the NV evo Jacket on and by time I had got 200 yds down the road it was in the pannier and I rode in in a long sleeve shirt . not sweaty at all . needed it in Slough Later as it was a little nippy there.


----------



## Andrew_P (10 Dec 2015)

Still a reasonable daily miles though mine is a natural 15 each way I try and ignore some of the messages I get. I have wondered if there is a limiting factor of miles per annum x number of years doing it to physical age.


----------



## HarryTheDog (10 Dec 2015)

The fun started at Harold wood Station , a Mercedes S class passed me with inches to spare, I tried to see what the driver looked like but could only see 2 toddlers strapped in. I accelerated up behind it and the drivers head appeared. The numpty had overtaken me with his head buried under the dashboard. The twat carried on ducking down to look for something and varying his speed from 15-30 mph. He topped it all off by suddenly braking and pulling into a kids nursery without indicating. I was mad as hell and stopped for a few words with the middle aged, well spoken man. He apologized profusely, but his excuse was one of his kids had dropped their teddy.

Then in Barking I caught up with one of my arch enemies Mr Miserable, he was barely doing 17mph into the headwind I went past at 20 mph. What a surprise he is suddenly past at 23mph or so. I decided I was not going to play his games this morning and let him disappear. However he made bad decisions through traffic and junctions and I we ended up trading places 3 or 4 times. We arrived at the bottom of Canning Town hill, me in front worst luck. He has a habit of drafting me to the top and jumping me just before the summit. Not today, I didn’t blast it off the lights, when he made his attack so did I. I crested half a bike length ahead. He was not going to leave it at that, as we part ways in 200 metres so he overtook on the downhill he was so desperate to be in front. I annoyed the cack out of him by sitting in his mirror ( he has one on the end of his bar) and gave him a cheery see you later fella. He didn’t look a happy chap.


----------



## Tin Pot (10 Dec 2015)

50km

Couldn't find water proof gillet this morning, not looking forward to the ride home


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (10 Dec 2015)

Felt terrible last night so went to bed early but had little sleep. Still rough this morning so a shortened trip of 16 miles. Not a bad thing as I'm looking for a different route for next year as I'm thinking of cutting the miles a bit.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (10 Dec 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Head wind and very warm... sweating like the proverbial by the time I had got to work. Did a shorter route this morning (16miles). Seeing as I am cutting back my commuting distance from the new year onwards by 5 miles a day, I'm trying to find the best route to take with the shortened mileage.


A spookily similar post to what I've just made ...


----------



## ianrauk (10 Dec 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> A spookily similar post to what I've just made ...




I was just thinking the same thing when reading your post.


----------



## Ciar (10 Dec 2015)

nothing remotely exciting, new baby kept us up most of the night so very tired this am, got out and what more could i wish for bit a headwind  so all in all a slow ride in and feeling knackered, seems the return journey is going to be wet >.<


----------



## summerdays (10 Dec 2015)

So far headwind at times but less rain than I was expecting and on the whole lots of nice drivers!

Ended up talking to some bloke who was asking me what my cycle computer was as he watched me remove it. He was amazed at the miles I did, and that I did have a car!!! And even more amazed when I mentioned Steve Abraham's record attempt - that was completely beyond his comprehension.


----------



## glenn forger (10 Dec 2015)

My computer flipped over to 6000 and I saw it happen! I missed 5000 cos I was distracted. Gutted. But I saw it this time! So happy. The numbers flipped over. It was great.


----------



## JMT (10 Dec 2015)

Small off on the way home last night, travelling on a narrow unlit cycle path through bushes when I saw a light coming towards me, I started to move a bit further over to pass the other guy, I didn't notice all the wet leaves and down I went. Still there were so many leaves that my fall was well cushioned and did no damage to me or the bike.

It was the first time that I had done the first 10 miles of my commute in the dark, it is unlit country roads, this was the bit I was worried about and enjoyed every minute of it only to then fall off on the cycle path. I decided it was safer to stay on the road the rest of the journey as there were less leaves and crap.

Still there was an unluckier cyclist on my commute in yesterday morning, as I approached the Upton roundabout near Poole I could see a police car and ambulance and then I noticed the bike led on the roundabout, I hope they are not badly injured and I wish them a speedy recovery.


----------



## Tin Pot (10 Dec 2015)

Freaking heck!

Next time they say "heavy rain" I will canoe home instead.

Surprisingly not cold even without water proofs.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Dec 2015)

Not cold... but by Christ.. wind give it up ffs.. it's getting really tedious. I managed to get home before the rain really pelted down. Not one of the best commutes that i've had.


----------



## HarryTheDog (10 Dec 2015)

The rain was only spitting on my way home and did not bother with a waterproof. 

Came up behind a guy at a set of lights, he was in high viz etc but his rear lights were not on. I thought I would helpfully tell him in case the batteries had run out or he had forgot to put them on. He very teresly told me he knew and I should mind my own business in future. I told him what a charming git he was. He then rode off like a scolded cat, hopefully embarassed at his rudeness. I came across him a mile later going at half the speed.

Then 1 mile from home I had a brain fade and rode straight into a deep pothole I know has been there for at least a month. Stayed upright but really jarrred my wrists, wheels and tyres survived ok.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (11 Dec 2015)

Another short one today, an early start so thought I'd just go direct. It felt like it was over before it started.
Like a kid at Christmas though right now.. n+1 on Sunday


----------



## Tin Pot (11 Dec 2015)

FFS

No trains to Waterloo East.

Still, an excuse to use a Boris Bike!


----------



## Andrew_P (11 Dec 2015)

got up late, tired legs thought bugger it I will take the car get in to work early and knock out some of the stuff that has been agging me. Took me 10 minutes longer by Car I was sat on the M23 in solid traffic. FFS Might cycle in tomorrow to make up it


----------



## HarryTheDog (11 Dec 2015)

Ok ride in, it started to rain when I got to Navestock, waterproof on, it stopped in Hornchurch, waterproof off.

I was coasting down a hill in Barking when a guy I call “The boy with the red Tattoo” went past. He wears shorts all year round . I believe its just so he can show off his massive tattoo covering all his right calf, looks horrible to me. I have been running into this guy once in a while for 3 years, he is usually up for a tear up and I usually beat him. I decided to wait a while before overtaking as he seemed to have gained a couple of miles an hour since I last saw him 3 months or so ago, but as it was he stayed on the road at the next junction and got stopped at the lights, I went the cycleway and circumvented them. I never saw him again so no epic battle, dont know if I am disappointed or relieved.


----------



## glenn forger (11 Dec 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> FFS
> 
> No trains to Waterloo East.
> 
> Still, an excuse to use a Boris Bike!



Did you get one with one of those lasers Tinpot?


----------



## Tin Pot (11 Dec 2015)

glenn forger said:


> Did you get one with one of those lasers Tinpot?



Sadly no, didn't see one at CX - do you know how many there are out there?


----------



## glenn forger (11 Dec 2015)

Dunno, sorry, I heard they'd fitted those Blazin Laser Bike Projection things and I would like to carry out some modifications


----------



## Tin Pot (11 Dec 2015)

glenn forger said:


> Dunno, sorry, I heard they'd fitted those Blazin Laser Bike Projection things and I would like to carry out some modifications



Yeah, it'll just turn into another "blame the cyclist".

How dare you ride a bike without Jean Michel Jarre light displays? Are you asking to die?


----------



## glenn forger (11 Dec 2015)

Oh, only 250 have them:

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...t-rolled-out-on-250-boris-bikes-a2948481.html


----------



## summerdays (11 Dec 2015)

I spotted on of those green lights on my commute last night for the first time.

Today's commutes were wet! It included 2 cars jumping the lights... First one I think knew what he was doing I think the second one blindly followed him some 20 m behind, and looked at me and the trail of cars that had to give way to him as if to say... What are you doing there!


----------



## hennbell (11 Dec 2015)

At this time of the year we should be at highs of about -15 C and a couple feet of snow has fallen. For the last week we have hit +2 or 3 C with fog. I am so very tired of dealing with the slick ice. I would take cold and snow well before having to deal with moisture and ice. If this continues I will have to pick up some studded tyres.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Dec 2015)

Mild, dry and bright my ar5e. 
0 out of 3 Met Office. 
Gits.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Dec 2015)

I hit a dog tonight in the park, come out of nowhere straight under my front wheel, it was pitch black no way I could haver seen it as it came from my left. Owner couldn't give a toss, but luckily I never came off and was fine and the dog was fine as well.


----------



## 13 rider (11 Dec 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I hit a dog tonight in the park, come out of nowhere straight under my front wheel, it was pitch black no way I could haver seen it as it came from my left. Owner couldn't give a toss, but luckily I never came off and was fine and the dog was fine as well.


You be careful out there first a dead badger now a dog ,things come in threes whatever next


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Dec 2015)

13 rider said:


> You be careful out there first a dead badger now a dog ,things come in threes whatever next



I missed the badger though!


----------



## martint235 (14 Dec 2015)

Back to what I consider a suitable lighting set up. Two Hopes on the front and one flashing, one steady rear. Some numpty still pulled out in front of me this morning though. I'll give him the benefit of the doubt and say that he didn't realise how fast I was going. I was very calm this morning, almost Zen like.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (14 Dec 2015)

Proper Monday legs this morning, I had the pedalling rhythm of a baby giraffe! 
Another mild(ish) December commute with pretty much no action to shout about.


----------



## Maverick Goose (14 Dec 2015)

That Stevie Wonder's a busy man....recording all those classic albums and still finding the time to give countless drivers driving lessons!


----------



## HarryTheDog (14 Dec 2015)

A herd of deer ambushed me on the way home whilst I was whizzing along Noak Hill road this evening. Did a nice rear wheel skid trying to avoid them in the greasy conditions. Got the heart thumping


----------



## Tin Pot (15 Dec 2015)

Chubby girl with badly dyed hair mouthed silent abuse at me from her crappy MX-5.

Whatever I did to annoy her, I'm glad.


----------



## martint235 (15 Dec 2015)

Temp traffic lights at Norwood Hill screwed all the traffic up for a couple of miles. One of the rare occasions I chatted to another cyclist was sat in the traffic a mile or so before the lights. Him: Where's all this lot come from? Me: No idea. It's not like there's any temporary traffic lights along here. D'oh!!


----------



## martint235 (15 Dec 2015)

Snorrarcisco said:


> I drive to work but today whilst waiting to turn I spotted a cyclist (this thing of returning slowly to cycling made me more aware of others), I spotted him by luck i noticed the faint front light although he was clad in black no reflective signs *neither a helmet* - a kid doing the paper round. I waited as I was not aware of whether he was turning or going straight (I suspected turning as I had seen him down that road before cycling on the footpath) The guy in the van behind me steps out of the van and comes to knock at my window (clearly in a rush) "Can you move your ******* car?" to which I replied "You got sh** for eyes? You seen the cyclist?" as i pointed to the cyclist he grunts and returns to van.


I may as well be the one that asks as many will be curious as to why this is relevant?


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (15 Dec 2015)

Damp, misty, drizzly, but nice and mild. Got to work and giving the tyres a quick once over I noticed the rear was a bit spongy. Not completely flat, I'd guess around 60psi or so. I've left it to see what it's like this afternoon, could be a real slow leak. If so a top up to get me home and a fix this evening. 
Finally ordered n+1! Just gotta wait until February now for delivery!


----------



## dave r (15 Dec 2015)

Theres a new pothole opened up in Nunts Lane Coventry. Twenty past seven in the dark I didn't see it, I hit it doing 18-20mph, instant snakebite in the back and a damaged rear wheel, the front wheel appears to have escaped unscathed, I might also have damaged one of the trackends, I had trouble getting the back wheel back in after changing the tube, I got the rear wheel true this morning but I suspect it might resemble a pringle by tonight.


----------



## Glow worm (15 Dec 2015)

Cocked up this morning and pretty peed off with myself for it. Turning left onto a street with a wide (about 4 ') painted cycle lane.

Normally you can turn left there with care with cars passing as its so wide. Today a dustbin lorry went past and just as it had gone by the turn, I turned left , thinking it would carry on away from me, but it suddenly slowed and before I could do anyting it was alongside on my right- way too close, then it stopped and started reversing leaving me with nowhere to go.

I should have made sure it was much further ahead of me before turning left. O well you live and learn. It wasnt great driving either but no excuses. Will be extra careful on way home! I have tomorrow off and will proibably not bother getting out of bed.


----------



## Snorrarcisco (15 Dec 2015)

martint235 said:


> I may as well be the one that asks as many will be curious as to why this is relevant?


That is what one gets by having too many windows open and writing comments on the wrong place!!!

Cheers for noting it 
I have deleted the post


----------



## Arjimlad (15 Dec 2015)

dave r said:


> Theres a new pothole opened up in Nunts Lane Coventry. Twenty past seven in the dark I didn't see it, I hit it doing 18-20mph, instant snakebite in the back and a damaged rear wheel, the front wheel appears to have escaped unscathed, I might also have damaged one of the trackends, I had trouble getting the back wheel back in after changing the tube, I got the rear wheel true this morning but I suspect it might resemble a pringle by tonight.



Not good ! Hope you reported it .. or checked whether it had already been reported so that you can have a pop at the Council about your banjaxed wheel..


----------



## dave r (15 Dec 2015)

Arjimlad said:


> Not good ! Hope you reported it .. or checked whether it had already been reported so that you can have a pop at the Council about your banjaxed wheel..


I'll be checking up on it tonight, I'll be checking the bike over tonight as well, I'm hoping the wheel will be OK, I'll true it if thats all thats needed then take it to the LBS after Xmas for their wheel man to tweak. They are a planet x set brought as an upgrade just after I brought the bike, a Genesis Flyer, and they are very good.


----------



## summerdays (15 Dec 2015)

Not a great commute in.... it included quite a lot of swearing from me! I was in primary in the ASL in the middle lane, and a bendy bus behind the ASL in the lane to the right, set off and then 100 m futher on the bus now almost parrellel moved into my lane - level with the driver so I was forced into the left hand land which was going the wrong direction. I've reported it to the bus company ... but without a numberplate, but with time (apparently they are every 15 mins so the driver should be identifiable). I've asked for an update... whether they/I will forget we will see!

I would love to see the recording in the bus to see if it was as I played it out in my head.


----------



## martint235 (15 Dec 2015)

Traffic was just atrocious on the way home. The temp lights have gone but there's some kind of issue at Penge that creates a traffic queue. Not helped by some numpties not knowing how to drive so two junctions were blocked which just screwed everything up.


----------



## rdfcyclist (15 Dec 2015)

In honor of the Star Wars premiere I will admit that I had a "Chewie, punch it!" moment on the way home. After battling my way through 8 miles of traffic in the mist the road suddenly cleared and I had the perfect opportunity to hit hyper-drive. As the lights and shadows grew longer I maxed out at 28mph, which could be improved but all in all it was very refreshing. May the force remain with me tomorrow as I might try for a higher speed.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Dec 2015)

Yukky wet ride home tonight. Dark too. Saving grace is the mild temperatures.


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Dec 2015)

Been brilliant weather these last two days if only because no farking wind makes it so much more pleasant - Seriously what the hell has happened to the weather?!


----------



## Effyb4 (15 Dec 2015)

I had a great commute today. It was warm, little wind and the rain held off. Also no idiot drivers


----------



## HarryTheDog (15 Dec 2015)

Frustrating day, this morning youngster in a Astra didnt like me being in the bus lane he was trying to do race up, blaring of horn, loud sweary discussion ensued. Got some support from another driver who pulled his car across from the normal lane and blocked the guy with his car, wonder if he was also a cyclist.
This evening went to the bike rack flattish rear tyre, couldnt find what caused it, pin prick hole. Spares have been in the saddle bag for months. first one just split down its seam, 2nd spare seems to have had a hole worn in it by my multi tool ( it was wrapped in clingfilm). Trip to Evans 100yds away for 2 more. Set off over a hour late in the rain. Phoned the missus to warn her. She met me 20 miles later at the top of Noak hill which was nice. It would have been nicer if she had waited for me at the bottom of Harold hill!


----------



## RoubaixCube (15 Dec 2015)

(stories from yesterday's commute)

I didnt commute due to having a free travel pass, But I watched a random guy who had sloppily spraypainted his 'fixie' and got it all over EVERYTHING on the bike including the tyres. used a Lezyne 400XL as a 'rear blinker' except it wasnt blinking, it was on a constant beam.

I would also point out he had no front light either.

I honestly cant make this sh!t up.


----------



## martint235 (16 Dec 2015)

So back to summer kit for a couple of days. Shorts, ss jersey, fingerless gloves. I could get used to this!!

Just the one nobber. On a bike surprise surprise. Between Penge and Norwood he was a complete tool. First rode along the pavement to get past me and ooh a whole 3 other cars. Then jumped a red at the next junction. Then up on the pavement again. After each episode once he rejoined the road he was so feckin slow 

The best bit was around the bus though, complete feckin daffodil. I don't often have camaraderie with car drivers but me and the guy in the 4x4 behind him had time to discuss laughing at him, swearing at him or just knocking him off. Bus in front of us had stopped in the road not at a bus stop. It's a busy road. Nobber decides to go to the right of the bus and finds that, unsurprisingly there is another bus heading towards him. He then has to back up his bike to get out of the way. Stumbles about a bit and unsurprisingly heads for the pavement but now the traffic is moving again and he can't find a way to rejoin. If he hadn't p*****d me off by being so obstructive to me it would have been funny. Nobber.


----------



## summerdays (16 Dec 2015)

martint235 said:


> So back to summer kit for a couple of days. Shorts, ss jersey, fingerless gloves. I could get used to this!!


Well not quite shorts but certainly very few layers, and it was dark this morning....


----------



## LewisLondon (16 Dec 2015)

Came across my first cycling kn*bber on my commute yesterday. 

Wearing fully black, with no lights, happy to bomb past everyone to fly through red lights. The worst was when we came to a big roundabout (Wandsworth bridge if anyone knows it), and he flew out on a red, completely cutting up traffic flowing from the right, and then cut across 2 more lanes to keep going round, causing cars to slam on brakes. 

Most ridiculous display I've seen in a while. He really didn't seem that bothered either, not sure if he even knew what he was doing, never looked behind.


----------



## Sbudge (16 Dec 2015)

LewisLondon said:


> Came across my first cycling kn*bber on my commute yesterday.
> 
> Wearing fully black, with no lights, happy to bomb past everyone to fly through red lights. The worst was when we came to a big roundabout (Wandsworth bridge if anyone knows it), and he flew out on a red, completely cutting up traffic flowing from the right, and then cut across 2 more lanes to keep going round, causing cars to slam on brakes.
> 
> Most ridiculous display I've seen in a while. He really didn't seem that bothered either, not sure if he even knew what he was doing, never looked behind.



I know the feeling. Last night in heavy rain and rush hour traffic there was a cyclist dressed all in black, no lights, hi-vis etc. Not racing but completely oblivious to the world. Almost impossible to see in the rain-flare and weaving in and out of traffic. It'd be a wonder if they last until Christmas at that rate.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Dec 2015)

Sbudge said:


> I know the feeling. Last night in heavy rain and rush hour traffic there was a cyclist dressed all in black, no lights, hi-vis etc. Not racing but completely oblivious to the world. Almost impossible to see in the rain-flare and weaving in and out of traffic. It'd be a wonder if they last until Christmas at that rate.




I wear all black and no hi-viz (yet do have lights) and seem to have managed fine since I started cycle commuting in 1982


----------



## Sbudge (16 Dec 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I wear all black and no hi-viz (yet do have lights) and seem to have managed fine since I started cycle commuting in 1982



There's a big difference between something and nothing . I also suspect you have far far more road awareness than last night's muppet. This person was so hard to see in the rain I only saw them when I was practically drafting them. I backed off and saw several vehicles do similar.


----------



## 13 rider (16 Dec 2015)

I try and make Wednesday and Thursday bike days . Nearly bailed this morning alarm woke and I could hear rain lashing the window shall I have that extra half an hour and take the car or man up . Decided on the later quick cup of coffee and out the door and it had stopped raining . So slightly extended route for 12 miles in warm dry conditions had put overshoes on to keep feet dry and they were very toasty warm boarding on to warm. Direct route home 8.1 miles in warm if a bit windy conditions .came across a guy fixing a puncture stopped and asked if he was OK and he said he'd just finished and was OK .


----------



## Jenkins (16 Dec 2015)

First day of nine consecutive in the run up to Christmas. Out at 6am and overdressed in a long sleeved summer weight jersey & Lusso Breathe jersey.

Virtually no traffic on the way in but by the afternoon people seemed to be concentrating on anything other than driving sensibly. Couple of close passes, one rapid swerve in to make a pinch point and another trying to inch out at a junction while only looking in one direction - not mine!


----------



## Origamist (16 Dec 2015)

Too warm!


----------



## Andrew_P (16 Dec 2015)

I am a daffodil I keep wearing the appropriate kit for December, I mean real December. Still its aiding the weight loss - not doing the people I work with much good though.


----------



## summerdays (16 Dec 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> I am a daffodil I keep wearing the appropriate kit for December, I mean real December. Still its aiding the weight loss - not doing the people I work with much good though.


Yes I have that problem too, I keep wearing a buff and i suspect I don't need to.


----------



## martint235 (17 Dec 2015)

I tried the Riverside Park today. It's a really nice place to cycle, bit too flat for my fitness levels but it's got smooth paths, considerate dog walkers and is only marred by the complete nobbers on bikes. I despair, I really do.

Other than that a pleasantly warm cycle in, one van tried to race me into a pinch point but my zen like calm remains. Haven't yet decided how many commutes I'm doing over the Xmas period, I have to come to work on the 29th but may work from home the rest of the time.


----------



## Origamist (17 Dec 2015)

Felt a bit tired this morning, but a good tailwind meant it was a pretty quick commute.

Still stupidly mild for December, but I should really stop moaning as I suspect when it is 1C and sleeting I would kill for 10C...

Achilles seems to have sorted itself out - if so, that's the best xmas present I could have hoped for...


----------



## donnydave (17 Dec 2015)

Haven't cycled for nearly a month now, firstly due to falling off and not realising I was injured, then sent away for work for a whole week (last week), now this week was only 4 working days for me due to travelling back from foreign lands, then I got ill from drinking the local water while away on aforementioned business trip so I've been getting lifts to work, then today and tomorrow I have a mountain of stuff to take to/from work, too much for the bike. THEN...... on holiday from next week until last week in Jan so in total almost 2 months off the bike!

My legs ache constantly and the muscles feel very tight so I can only presume they are withering away to nothing due to lack of use


----------



## LoftusRoadie (17 Dec 2015)

Got the bike out this morning and before I could even start riding ... puncture! Not only that but there was an actual cut across the tyre (Schwalbe Land Cruiser) and a little hole that you could see through. No spare tyre so I had to take the train in. My bike commute is usually around 90 minutes but I actually felt more tired today after taking the train in than I do after riding in!


----------



## dave r (17 Dec 2015)

Tonight 36 years of cycle commuting came to a close,  tomorrow I'm in the car then I ride off into retirement .


----------



## Glow worm (17 Dec 2015)

dave r said:


> Tonight 36 years of cycle commuting came to a close,  tomorrow I'm in the car then I ride off into retirement .



Chapeau Dave! Retirement of course  leaves more time for  !


----------



## 13 rider (17 Dec 2015)

Nice ride in this morning 13.8 miles in lovely conditions and quiet roads . Tonight commute home was wet  short route home 8.1 miles had an a rider attempt to wheel suck going through Mountsorrel was catching two bikes very quickly as I passed the guy on the road bike who was drafting a MTB started to accelerate so I put the hammer down and dropped him in a hundred yards  never seen again and he had lost his draft from the MTB ,silly but I enjoyed it got me home in the rain a bit quicker


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (17 Dec 2015)

Structural Integrity of the Falcon Explorer rear wheel was compromised coming home.

Some spokes twanged out........Oh well, spanner out adjusted it as much as possible to stop it rubbing the frame them limped home.

TBH I am amazed it has lasted as long as it has, about 1,000 miles of rain and I would think at least 950 miles more than anyone at Falcon would ever imagine it would do in its life time until I got my hands on it!!

Tomorrows dilemma, cycle in on the trek which is beautifully shiny in the dining room, or get the bus in.


----------



## summerdays (17 Dec 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Structural Integrity of the Falcon Explorer rear wheel was compromised coming home.
> 
> Some spokes twanged out........Oh well, spanner out adjusted it as much as possible to stop it rubbing the frame them limped home.
> 
> ...


Last Friday before Christmas I might be tempted to give it a miss depending on the time and place you will be commuting. I always get a little more wary at this time of year as the office parties are in full flow!


----------



## Tin Pot (18 Dec 2015)

The blonde in the Peugeot with the roof down blasting "Bohemian Rhapsody" at 06:15 yesterday.


----------



## Arjimlad (18 Dec 2015)

My office is doing a Christmas jumper day today, but I don't have one 

I do, however have a full Santa outfit I got for £4 from amaz-on. 

So, I wore this to work on a 6-mile commute from Winterbourne, through Bradley Stoke. It was great fun waving to the kids on their way to school and to the bus drivers. I got loads of smiles and waves from otherwise miserable commuters stuck in traffic, Mums and kids on the school run and bus/lorry drivers. 

I had to tuck the cotton-wool beard under the helmet chinstrap, and the seat of the felt trousers is almost worn out already, but overall it seemed to go very well and has left me with a happy buzz at the start of the day.

A trial run for a "Santa Cruise" on Sunday all around central Bristol from 11am with a bunch of cruiser bikes.


----------



## Tin Pot (18 Dec 2015)

Got a flat in Dorking. <facepalm>

Tyre would not come off. <facepalm>

New tube - the valve unscrewed instead of the cap coming off. <facepalm>

Finally got it back together, put it in, put the tyre on, inflated with a CO2 cartridge... 

Tyre failed.

FOR F SAKE! <FACEPALM>


----------



## HarryTheDog (18 Dec 2015)

I apologise in advance for maybe a too long narrative this morning

Very much a ride of 2 half’s this morning. Going down Noak hill I heard a lot of beeping behind me, a massive articulated scrap lorry was coming down behind me. He was a 100yds back so assumed it was not me he was beeping at. However on the next rise he was a foot off my rear wheel. I got the impression he wanted to overtake. I turned down Harold Hill which is a large housing Estate, lots of parked cars etc, and he made an abortive attempt at a overtake , I was doing 30 downhill and keeping up with traffic so waste of time really. At the next roundabout I gapped him by 200yds but a while later he was again a foot off my wheel. Even a pedestrian looked horrified and shouted at him to back off. Then luckily traffic was building up for the traffic lights so I scythed through and left him behind.

2nd half was a giggle. Going through Dagenham I started to close on a rider going at a good pace. Never come across him before, on a carbon disc cannondale road bike with Trek factory racing shorts on. looked a bit like Merhawi Kudus of MTN Qhubeka, mid twenties , medium height, skinny, all bone muscle and sinew. I still went past just for fun. He immediately responded and was past in an instant and kept the pace high.

Then we traded places for the next four miles. Silly of me as the guy was obviously going to drop me at some time and did, exactly where I expected him to, on the hill out of Barking. I made him work for it and he had to stamp on the pedals all the way to the top to drop me. I went back to cruising speed. The thing that struck me was we were opposite ends of the spectrum on age, colour and build but we both used similar cadence, shortcuts, times when we were in and out of the saddle, caution at obstacles and lines through traffic. 

That was nearly the end of the story but he got even further ahead when he got a light phase over me. He shot along the cycleway which is on a very wide pavement and disappeared out of sight. As I went along the cycleway I came around a slight bend and there was a large family (6) strewn across the pavement and cycleway. Woman was consoling a crying 4-5 yr old in the cycleway blocking it, so I slowed to a stop. The dad went mental at me about crazy cyclists frightening the crap out of little kids. I had not seen what happened so can only guess at what happened, from what I had seen of the other rider I would have expected him to slow as I did. Seems a 50/50 incident, the pavement is nearly 12 foot wide so why the family could not have contained themselves to that instead of using the cycleway as well is beyond me.


----------



## Siclo (18 Dec 2015)

Pulled in behind a Trafford council wagon at Stretford lights and a guy wound his window down and shouted me over.
Driver:"You cycle past the shell garage at Urmston, don't you?"
Me (somewhat cautiously expecting some sort of altercation): "Yes"
Driver : "Have you lost some keys?"
Me: "Don't think so"
Driver "I saw a cyclist drop some and I picked them up the other day"
Me: "Ah, not me, but thanks"

Sort of restores your faith in humanity, only down side is I didn't get my draft off the wagon.
So if you ride thorough Urmston and have lost your keys, a very nice bloke in a silver micra has them and is trying to find you


----------



## Arjimlad (18 Dec 2015)

Arjimlad said:


> My office is doing a Christmas jumper day today, but I don't have one
> 
> I do, however have a full Santa outfit I got for £4 from amaz-on.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spartak (18 Dec 2015)

That's brilliant @Arjimlad 

I'm currently off the bike at the moment ( hernia op - 10 days ago ) so no commuting :-(

Can't wait to get back on the bike !


----------



## Arjimlad (18 Dec 2015)

Spartak said:


> That's brilliant @Arjimlad
> 
> I'm currently off the bike at the moment ( hernia op - 10 days ago ) so no commuting :-(
> 
> Can't wait to get back on the bike !



Sorry to hear that ... get well soon !

Anyway I highly recommend a santa outfit for the commute at this time of year.


----------



## summerdays (18 Dec 2015)

Spartak said:


> That's brilliant @Arjimlad
> 
> I'm currently off the bike at the moment ( hernia op - 10 days ago ) so no commuting :-(
> 
> Can't wait to get back on the bike !


GWS ... how much longer till you are back on the bike?


----------



## Spartak (19 Dec 2015)

summerdays said:


> GWS ... how much longer till you are back on the bike?



Hopefully have a ride between Christmas & New Year ;-)


----------



## dave r (19 Dec 2015)

dave r said:


> Theres a new pothole opened up in Nunts Lane Coventry. Twenty past seven in the dark I didn't see it, I hit it doing 18-20mph, instant snakebite in the back and a damaged rear wheel, the front wheel appears to have escaped unscathed, I might also have damaged one of the trackends, I had trouble getting the back wheel back in after changing the tube, I got the rear wheel true this morning but I suspect it might resemble a pringle by tonight.



Pot hole is now on Fillthathole http://www.fillthathole.org.uk/hazard/120959


----------



## 13 rider (19 Dec 2015)

dave r said:


> Pot hole is now on File That Hole http://www.fillthathole.org.uk/hazard/120959
> 
> 
> View attachment 113345


New hobby for your retirement pothole spotting  you need something to fill your days you lucky man .Not jealous in the slightest


----------



## I like Skol (20 Dec 2015)

Typical! Last commute of the year and I got a puncture on the way in. I think this is the first of the year....


----------



## Jenkins (20 Dec 2015)

On the way home this evening some pillock was showing off his Audi R8 by doing donuts in a local car park while his mate filmed him (corner of Orford Road & Langar Road in Felixstowe for those that know the area). A few minutes later that same Audi R8 was held up by a very inconsiderate and slow cyclist holding a strong primary making overtaking impossible for about 1/2 mile 

Should the video get uploaded to Youtube the vehicle registration was R8 OKL or R8OKL and it appears to be untaxed according to the DVLA and uninsured according to askMID for reporting to the authorities.


----------



## HarryTheDog (20 Dec 2015)

40mph winds and rain forecast for Monday and Tuesday here. I am going to wimp out.


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Dec 2015)

Forgot I took some pics from the Boris Bike on the way to a meeting* in the city on Tuesday:











*Sponsored piss up


----------



## martint235 (21 Dec 2015)

Easy commute in. Very little in the way off traffic, roads a bit yukky though.


----------



## Arjimlad (21 Dec 2015)

dave r said:


> Pot hole is now on Fillthathole http://www.fillthathole.org.uk/hazard/120959
> 
> 
> View attachment 113345


Nasty little blighter, that one.


----------



## martinclive (21 Dec 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Tomorrows dilemma, cycle in on the trek which is beautifully shiny in the dining room, or get the bus in.



What did you decide..................
You got the Falcon fixed yet?


----------



## martint235 (21 Dec 2015)

Returned to the car park this afternoon to find rear tyre as flat as a flat thing. Getting a bit common now so time for new Marathon tomorrow.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (21 Dec 2015)

martinclive said:


> What did you decide..................
> You got the Falcon fixed yet?


Neither! some other means of transport!
Falcon is fixed, the guy in St Ives, fixed it the same day, brilliant, wife took it in, and then picked it up. Put it back together yesterday!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Dec 2015)

I wouldn't say the wind was strong this morning but after about half a mile into it I felt like I had ridden 100.


----------



## summerdays (22 Dec 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I wouldn't say the wind was strong this morning but after about half a mile into it I felt like I had ridden 100.


It's howling around our house so I assume not pleasant!


----------



## ianrauk (22 Dec 2015)

Very windy this morning. Swirly winds too which made it even more of a bugger. Luckily the rain had stopped by the time I had left home. And you have to enjoy the quieter roads.


----------



## Arjimlad (22 Dec 2015)

Damme that was tough.. I took a slightly longer route up to Tytherington, then pushing back down the A38 to Bradley Stoke I had to use the middle chainring most of the way !

A section of the A38 which has taken me nine minutes in the past, took over fifteen today.

I think I have been perspiring for more than 30 minutes after getting off the bike and having a shower !

12.8 miles at 14.5 mph.. faster than I would have thought.

Due to be lashing it down on the way home.

https://www.strava.com/activities/454334949


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (22 Dec 2015)

Of course; when you do a quick lunchtime gear cable change, and rushing, soak the chain in lube figuring to clean off the excess at home later after it's all worked in well

THAT'S the evening for the chain to snap, and need re-joining to get home

One pair of Outeredge gloves - now look like they have been retrieved from the Exxon Valdez


----------



## LoftusRoadie (22 Dec 2015)

I'm not the fastest anyway but the headwind along the River Lea towpath this morning made me feel like I wasn't moving forwards at all. At least it didn't rain I suppose.


----------



## RoubaixCube (22 Dec 2015)

LoftusRoadie said:


> I'm not the fastest anyway but the headwind along the River Lea towpath this morning made me feel like I wasn't moving forwards at all. At least it didn't rain I suppose.



Fookin windy m8 - Im about 10mins from the river lea myself and it was ghastly for a while. It still its but not so much as earlier. Id hate to be blown into the river


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (22 Dec 2015)

LoftusRoadie said:


> I'm not the fastest anyway but the headwind along the River Lea towpath this morning made me feel like I wasn't moving forwards at all. At least it didn't rain I suppose.



I had the opposite, turning up a hill that I dislike, I found myself ascending effortlessly


----------



## martint235 (23 Dec 2015)

That was hard work!!! Headwind all the way in. Strong headwind so I was struggling to use anything but the lowest gears. Couldn't get comfy on the bike either.

Rear tyre is fubar'd. Marathon with a hole in it all the way through the spongy stuff to the inner lining. It held up into work, just hoping it holds up for the way home. LBS didn't have any in yesterday. I almost fitted Duranos to the commuter but it turned out he only had one of those in a 25!!  New set of Marathons on the way from CRC.

Commuter bike needs a little TLC over the NY period so it's getting new tyres, new brake pads and a new cassette/chain. Lelly will just be getting a new cassette and chain, the ones that are on there are the ones that were there for LEL (it's been a while since I mentioned it)


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (23 Dec 2015)

So looking forward to 4 days of no cycling.
It seems to have been windy for months.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (23 Dec 2015)

I'd take a commute in these bleak conditions. I've not had one this week, been in bed sick since Monday. Back on it tomorrow though, to get the final ride of the year in. Disappointingly it looks like I'll just miss my 13'500 mile target too. Damn sickness


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Dec 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> I'd take a commute in these bleak conditions. I've not had one this week, been in bed sick since Monday. Back on it tomorrow though, to get the final ride of the year in. Disappointingly it looks like I'll just miss my 13'500 mile target too. Damn sickness



Must be very frustrating for you, I had some enforced time off the bike in Feb which is a very poor excuse for doing 10,000 miles less than you this year! Get well soon and hope you enjoy your ride tomorrow.


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Dec 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Got a flat in Dorking. <facepalm>
> 
> Tyre would not come off. <facepalm>
> 
> ...



New tube, new Gatorskin, second time out again this morning...ANOTHER BLOODY FLAT!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Dec 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> New tube, new Gatorskin, second time out again this morning...ANOTHER BLOODY FLAT!



Marathon plus is the way to go


----------



## martint235 (23 Dec 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Marathon plus is the way to go


Yep then you can feel really, really p'd off when you get flat!!!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (23 Dec 2015)

Arjimlad said:


> Must be very frustrating for you, I had some enforced time off the bike in Feb which is a very poor excuse for doing 10,000 miles less than you this year! Get well soon and hope you enjoy your ride tomorrow.


13,500 was my new stretch target after I'd passed my original 12,000. Might have to get out between Christmas and New Year for a short spin...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Dec 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> 13,500 was my new stretch target after I'd passed my original 12,000. Might have to get out between Christmas and New Year for a short spin...



You've only got 130 miles to go, 50 tomorrow on the commute and a quick 80 between Christmas dinner and tea on Friday, job done


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Dec 2015)

martint235 said:


> Yep then you can feel really, really p'd off when you get flat!!!



You can feel really, really p'd off when you get a flat on marathon winters - they are a pig to sort out in the freezing cold, last time I got one I called the support crew out.


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Dec 2015)

And the bike pump I bought last Friday doesn't fit either. I switched it round to the Presta set up, but it just doesn't take the valve in enough to grip it.

Bike hut pocket pump.

Face palm doesn't cut it anymore. 

<loads revolver, spins chamber, places to temple>


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (23 Dec 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You've only got 130 miles to go, 50 tomorrow on the commute and a quick 80 between Christmas dinner and tea on Friday, job done


I'm not sure I've got a 50 in my legs feeling like this.


----------



## martint235 (23 Dec 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> And the bike pump I bought last Friday doesn't fit either. I switched it round to the Presta set up, but it just doesn't take the valve in enough to grip it.
> 
> Bike hut pocket pump.
> 
> ...



Here to help.


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Dec 2015)

I have never had so much difficulty in getting to work in my whole life as I have the last two months.

It's thirty fricking miles, FFS. My bike, car or train should "somehow" be able to survive such awful punishment.

Sorted out the pump now, found the puncture and put a glueless patch on it from the emergency kit.

Seems to be a tiny puncture in the tyre, not sure what to do with that. Just looks like a scratch but matches up to the tube puncture.


----------



## summerdays (23 Dec 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> I have never had so much difficulty in getting to work in my whole life as I have the last two months.
> 
> It's thirty fricking miles, FFS. My bike, car or train should "somehow" be able to survive such awful punishment.
> 
> ...


Have you dug around in the scratch to see if there is a small piece of glass.... A puncture isn't fixed till you find the culprit.


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Dec 2015)

summerdays said:


> Have you dug around in the scratch to see if there is a small piece of glass.... A puncture isn't fixed till you find the culprit.


Can't find anything sharp anywhere...


----------



## summerdays (23 Dec 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Can't find anything sharp anywhere...


Have you poked anything into the hole or turned the tyre inside out at that point, I use the tip of a fine nail file, and if it makes a noise then it's hit a stone or glass. Is the mark on both the inside and outside of the tyre?


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Dec 2015)

summerdays said:


> Have you poked anything into the hole or turned the tyre inside out at that point, I use the tip of a fine nail file, and if it makes a noise then it's hit a stone or glass. Is the mark on both the inside and outside of the tyre?



No. I'll check again before I ride, but it's on the bike and ready to go - I don't have fine nail files at the office


----------



## Hacienda71 (23 Dec 2015)

Lovely run home tonight, a bit chilly but dry, very light traffic, doubled my normal commute to 21 miles at an average just over 21 mph. The moon was so bright I could have switched my lights off and still been able to see perfectly well. I would have gone further but the family was waiting. One of my best winter commutes this year. All good.


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Dec 2015)

Lots of well wishers on the ride home today, hurling abuse and threatening me with death - what Christmas joy!

X50GRS Mercedes C230K took exception to my passing a parked bus in front of him, honked his horn a lot as he passed me and then simulated a death swerve.

You really should check you tread depth before failing your MOT shouldn't you?

Merry Christmas everyone! 

Not.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (24 Dec 2015)

How can it be so windy, so strong and so often, seriously, will it ever not be windy?

15 miles of gusty head wind this morning worst I have had for a while...


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Dec 2015)

Shockingly wet and windy ride in today, I stretched it out to 13 miles today as I have only got 69 miles left to do before hitting 3,000 miles this year. 10 miles home and then a few rides over Christmas and New Year ought to do it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Dec 2015)

WINDY! Though I got into work before it started raining


----------



## RoubaixCube (24 Dec 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> WINDY! Though I got into work before it started raining



SAME. Except im racing against the rain  its not started yet but it will do soo n  

Finally taking the triban for a proper commute


----------



## HarryTheDog (24 Dec 2015)

Brisk headwind/crosswind this morning made it a bit of a chore but traffic was very light and everyone behaved themselves.

No cyclists to be seen.

Only thing unusual was when I went past a bit of what was a small plot of overgrown wasteland in Barking, I found it had been cleared. Which is strange as it was not yesterday. In the middle of it were 3 small tents with personal bags and sleeping bags strewn around. The whole lot cordoned off with police tape. No police on guard or anything, no doubt the whole lot will have been nicked by the time I cycle home. I wonder what the story behind that little tableau was.
A bit like, what was a smart looking BMW convertible that has been left abandoned near a bus stop coming out of Barking which is slowly losing its trim, bumpers, light clusters and windows etc I have noticed over the last 3 days.
Work is a bit like a crèche with a few people bringing their kids in as the management have nicely allowed it.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (24 Dec 2015)

Yesterday I set myself the task of putting to bed December's Strava climbing challenge using my last commute of 2015. I got to work still 375m short of the 5,000. Soooo... on leaving work at 7pm (early sneak off - shhhh) I took a circuitous route home and bagged 420m of hillage. Job done for Christmas! The things we do, eh?


----------



## Leaway2 (24 Dec 2015)

Oh my Lord, that was windy. I have never ridden so far on the small ring!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (24 Dec 2015)

Back on it today, after being horizontal for three days. Took it steady mind and pretty much sat up and span most the way. 
Coming to the last mini roundabout where I turn right (T style set up where I'm approaching the traffic going left and right in front of me) From the left I see a mini van that is travelling way too fast, so I just hang a little to gauge if he's seen me approaching. Sure enough, he flies straight past in front of me without even turning his head. Nicely for me he turns into my place, seems he was collecting something. He was pretty apologetic but I wasn't in the mood for that. Feckin arse. 

Anyway, Merry Christmas fellow CCers ! ! !


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Dec 2015)

OMG the M25 was so good this morning.

OMG.


----------



## User33236 (24 Dec 2015)

Mrs SG had a nice tailwind (and no rain) and improved on a couple or her QOM's on Strava.

Me? I leave a bit later so had heavy rain AND I head in the opposite direction!!


----------



## LoftusRoadie (24 Dec 2015)

Windy as hell this morning along the towpath but I should be leaving work in the next hour or so so i get a tailwind home and I can ride home whilst it's light!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (24 Dec 2015)

Well the wind turned around in just 5 hours so headwind coming home. You could not make it up!


----------



## RoubaixCube (24 Dec 2015)

Finishing work in 15mins.ita going to be a cold commute home. At leqst its not raining or blowing cats and dogs


----------



## RoubaixCube (24 Dec 2015)

home now  I shaved at least 10mins off the commute home on the Triban compared to my Hybrid.

Getting home was rather a normal affair but i had a run in with a driver who almost got me killed.

Im cycling a good 10 meters behind a bus. Bus decides it wants to pull over to pick up passengers. By that time 10m had closed to 2m and i had to take emergency action and attempt to pull out otherwise i would have smacked right into the back of the bus.

So along comes this idiot in the car to my right who is going slower than me but the moment i try to pull out insists on keeping his vehicle moving veers left to box me in and tries to pull up within cigarette stubbing distance of the bus.

I managed to pull out and squeeze through that tiny gap that the idiot had left me but if i had even lifted my right hand off my bars i could have flicked his wing mirror clean off, Thats how close he was to me. and he has the nerve to honk at me and ask me what im doing when he's the one whose vehicle veered to the left and tried to box me in if not crush me between him and the bus.

What good is a pair of eyes if you dont use them? what a complete utter pillock.


----------



## martint235 (29 Dec 2015)

Not my greatest day on a bike. Day 2 of what is looking like a 3 day hangover meant I was close to throwing up most of the way in particularly on hills. Took it easy and still maintained a 14.5mph average. 

I've done nearly 4,200 miles this year which isn't bad considering and I've managed to maintain an average of spot on 15mph. Only Thursday's commute left of this year now.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (29 Dec 2015)

well legs not too bad after 4 days off and lovely quiet roads
Tomorrow looks a bit of a howler........


----------



## HarryTheDog (29 Dec 2015)

Very quiet on the roads this morning, only one cyclist going my way, a young man on a hybrid who looked like he had got dressed from the remnants of a explosion in Sports Direct. Baggy 3/4 length running leggings, football shorts, triathlon road cycling shoes with no socks and bright orange waterproof looked a bit wierd but he was up for bit of SCR with a grin on his face. 
Cycle home seemed to be full of bad tempered people. 2 old ladies demanded I got off my bike and walk, I was actually on CS3, you think the blue paint and pictures of bikes would have told them I was allowed on it. Then a jogger running on CS3 shouted at me for not ringing a bell at him when I overtook. Finally the prize for the most bad tempered twonk went to a middle aged woman in a car keeping pace with a bloke cycling on the pavement down Noak Hill, beeping her horn and demanding he got off the pavement for over a 100yds. He blissfully ignored her but gave me a cheerful wave.


----------



## Jamieyorky (29 Dec 2015)

Road's busy around York today what with the flood's, still a nice commute in and even better when you only have to go in for a hour for a meeting 

Always a good feeling riding off and leaving everyone else at work


----------



## Jenkins (29 Dec 2015)

Got drafted by a roadie on my way home - I was on the singlespeed, wearing normal clothing and with a full carrier bag of shopping hanging from one arm so I must have provided quite a windbreak at 20+mph!


----------



## Leaway2 (30 Dec 2015)

A good workout into the wind this morning. As I travel down country roads lined with trees, I was expecting a lot of debris on the roads, but it was remarkably free of branches. Not many cars on the roads either


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (30 Dec 2015)

Bloody hell.
Windiest have ever known, at one point I nearly got off to walk.

Weather has gone mad.


----------



## User33236 (30 Dec 2015)

Roads were exceptionally quiet which meant I got the full brunt of the headwinds as there were no cars to draft. Made it hard even pedaling downhill lol. 

Fingers crossed it keeps the same heading and I get it as a tailwind on the way home


----------



## Andrew_P (30 Dec 2015)

Holy crap - 12.5mph and an hour 15 to get in. At times I went from 20mph on a downhill to twelve and still pedalling hard straight on headwind. Felt like I was cycling up mount ventoux for 15 miles, relentless.


----------



## glenn forger (30 Dec 2015)

Wind seemed normal but there was a massive birch branch down on the path, dirty great thing would have given someone a speech defect if it landed on their head.


----------



## RichardB (30 Dec 2015)

I wimped out last night and took the car. All the way into work I was thinking I should have taken the bike, but the rain lashed down all night and on the way home thing morning it was torrential rain and very gusty winds. On all the lanes near my house there was tree debris, some as thick as your arm, that had come down in the night, so the car was probably a wise decision. Even on four wheels it was quite alarming.


----------



## martint235 (31 Dec 2015)

That was hard work!!! Headwind all the way. I was thinking that the new Marathon Plus on the rear was making it more difficult by being heavier than the old Marathon but Wiggle says the difference is the other way and the Plus is lighter. I struggled anyway!!!


----------



## HarryTheDog (31 Dec 2015)

As above, headwind all the way, very quiet roads did not see one cyclist. Security tell me only 8 cyclists this morning booked in, usually around 100.


----------



## martinclive (31 Dec 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Bloody hell.
> Windiest have ever known, at one point I nearly got off to walk.



Ha ha - I came up the 'hill' (2% to 5% max) from Knapwell to the A428 straight into the wind in my lowest gear on a triple!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Dec 2015)

Last commute of the year today - nowt happened apart from I got to cycle home in the daylight


----------



## Truth (31 Dec 2015)

Same here Leeds, well in the light but into a strong headwind and driving rain!
Good practice for the New Year 
All the very best to you all for the New Year.... be safe


----------



## HarryTheDog (31 Dec 2015)

Left work early with a healthy tailwind, felt terrific enjoying the ride. Got home to find I had set 11 PR's on Strava courtesy of the tailwind . 
( there are 48 sections on my commute)


----------



## RoubaixCube (1 Jan 2016)

This mornings commute was a cold one. Could feel the chill right through my neoprene gloves.


----------



## fossyant (2 Jan 2016)

I'll only be adding tales of woe stuck in a cage when I'm back to work later this year. Could at least make you all smug.


----------



## RoubaixCube (4 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> I'll only be adding tales of woe stuck in a cage when I'm back to work later this year. Could at least make you all smug.



your hospital bed has wheels for a reason, all you need is an ugly stick to poke the ground with and send you on your way.

In any case - youre not missing much. weather is nasty out there. cold, wet and windy.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jan 2016)

Have a safe return to the commute folks. Sat here waiting for my porridge in hospital.


----------



## martint235 (4 Jan 2016)

Well eventful!! I saw what looked like a Fridays top on the A21 crossing the Southend Lane junction at 7.15 heading towards town. Difficult to tell though as he had a backpack on.

Then I punctured a Marathon. Again. Just goes to show you get fewer punctures rather than no punctures. Couldn't see anything in the tyre but it was dark and wet, went round it as best I could then put a new tube in. 100 yards down the road, flat again. I was only about a mile from work so thought rather than waste another tube, I'd walk it to work and change it in the car park. Took the tyre off, huge piece of brown glass in the tyre! How did I miss that? Anyway another tube in. I've no more tubes or gas canisters on me so it's either ride home at risk or find a bike shop!!!


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jan 2016)

Nice and quiet on the roads this morning. Only a few schools back today as I guess some have their inset or teacher training or whatever they call their extra day off in the public sector.

A couple of nice and shiny new bikes on the road too. Christmas pressies I reckon.


----------



## Arjimlad (4 Jan 2016)

I wish to complain about the dangerous behaviour and attitude of the driver of your vehicle XXXXXXX. 

At about 0825 this morning I was cycling to work on a piece of 40mph dual carriageway southbound approaching J16 of the M5. As I passed the Swan Hotel this vehicle "overtook" me. In fact he barely deviated from his line and passed me dangerously close.

Every other vehicle had managed to overtake me with ample room so I decided to politely ask the driver to leave cyclists a bit more space in future when I caught up with him at the queue for the motorway junction roundabout.

On the odd occasion when this has happened in the past, drivers apologise and all is well.

Your driver said that I should have been riding on the pavement. That was his reason for buzzing me so close. In effect, he was deliberately punishing me for riding on the road.

I responded that it was illegal for me to do so and told him to "get real".

It appeared to be pointless trying to be polite and reasonable with this driver so I rode away.

There is a small minority of odd drivers who believe that cyclists belong on the pavement. Of that small minority, even fewer proceed to take action on those beliefs by deliberately passing cyclists too close.

This mistaken belief is not a reasonable excuse for endangering life & limb.

There is a shared use pavement at the point where I spoke to the driver, but not at the point where he passed me. Even so, cycling on the road is perfectly legal and normally quite safe. I do so almost daily without any incident or difficulty at all.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9pmw2ckQSU
is a video produced by British Cycling and presented by Chris Boardman. It explains how drivers should safely pass cyclists.

It is a shame that my first ride to work of the year has featured this driving from one of your staff who are usually notably considerate and competent drivers. I see a lot of your vans around the locality and have used your services in the past. This driver should be offered training in how to cope with overtaking cyclists and warned that cyclists are entitled to be on the road and to receive the same normal courtesy as other road users.

I would appreciate your prompt response to this complaint.


----------



## subaqua (4 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Nice and quiet on the roads this morning. Only a few schools back today as I guess some have their inset or teacher training or whatever they call their extra day off in the public sector.
> 
> A couple of nice and shiny new bikes on the road too. Christmas pressies I reckon.



Its far from an extra day off.
The safeguarding update wifey had last year on return to school in September prompted an intervention on a pupil as did the one on FGM last New year. and that's all I know about them that there was two . so it is well worth the effort.

.


----------



## HarryTheDog (4 Jan 2016)

I was really surprised to be overtaken by another cyclist 3 miles into my commute, commuters my way, out in the countryside are extremely rare. We went our separate ways a mile later and nobody else till Barking.
I was annoyed the whole way by my Garmin continually telling me I was entering Strava segments and changing to a map screen. I did not know this would happen when I signed up to Strava Premium on the weekend , will have to find out how to stop it, its going to drain the battery and do my head in as I dont chase segments, I am just interested how I did against other ageing cyclists when I finish my ride.


----------



## Origamist (4 Jan 2016)

A cool 3C this morning but the rain had abated and this meant for a nice commute in.

I have the remnants of a cold so was a bit sluggish, but the bike was fine!


----------



## martint235 (4 Jan 2016)

That reminds me, my weather station was playing up this morning. Will have to fix it tonight.


----------



## subaqua (4 Jan 2016)

martint235 said:


> That reminds me, my weather station was playing up this morning. Will have to fix it tonight.


----------



## RoubaixCube (4 Jan 2016)

I recently bought one of these for the urban commute.

I also have Fluxient U2 Mini that i bought from the same seller which works a treat but its just far too bright for my urban commute even when its 'dipped'. I still have my usual assortment of cheap £5 cree lights also from ebay which have worked well but i want a something a little more substantial as more often than not the lumens arent what the seller claims they are and there is no way of verifying it apart from googling up what the particular LED used to make the light is capable of.

for £24 the light i linked is perfect and i dont think you can go far wrong with it.


----------



## chriswoody (4 Jan 2016)

Well minus five and heavy snow made for an interesting commute to work this morning. The weather forecast is promising more of the same all week. Knew I should have bought some studded tyres!

Funny thing is, as I'm wobbling down the road I'm overtaken by an old lady serenely riding her old clunker like it's a lovely sunny day.


----------



## oldyattoncyclist (4 Jan 2016)

My observational skills 0/10, spotted the police car this morning, but missed the rest :-- 
http://www.bristolpost.co.uk/pictur...hieves/pictures-28461429-detail/pictures.html

doh!


----------



## chriswoody (4 Jan 2016)

> My observational skills 0/10, spotted the police car this morning, but missed the rest :--
> http://www.bristolpost.co.uk/pictur...hieves/pictures-28461429-detail/pictures.html
> 
> doh!


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 Jan 2016)

First commute of 2016 today, Mother Nature generously served up some nice sunny weather here in West Dorset!


----------



## RoubaixCube (4 Jan 2016)

Tales of today's commute:

What is it with people using front lights as tail lights?


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jan 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Tales of today's commute:
> 
> What is it with people using front lights as tail lights?




aha.. I saw some one today with a rear light on the front....


ok.. it was a small kid on a scooter


----------



## Jenkins (4 Jan 2016)

I think I'm being lulled into a false sense of security - quiet roads as the schools don't appear to have gone back yet coupled with bright sunshine and light winds. How long can this last?

Also when I got to work I thought I was having a flashback - someone has turned up with a pristine looking Triban T3 kitted out with Crud Roadracers exactly the way I had mine.


----------



## summerdays (4 Jan 2016)

oldyattoncyclist said:


> My observational skills 0/10, spotted the police car this morning, but missed the rest :--
> http://www.bristolpost.co.uk/pictur...hieves/pictures-28461429-detail/pictures.html
> 
> doh!


My local mate slept through it! It's annoying when it happens though, disrupts life for the locality until it gets fixed, hopefully quickly. I wish they would catch this lot, they seem to be doing them quite frequently.


----------



## HarryTheDog (4 Jan 2016)

Ambushed by a solitary deer running across the road again on the Noaks Hill road, same place as the other week. Luckily my presence had slowed the cars behind me so they managed to see it and stop for it.


----------



## RoubaixCube (5 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> aha.. I saw some one today with a rear light on the front....
> 
> 
> ok.. it was a small kid on a scooter



D'awwww  what a cutie - Unless he was buying alcohol or cigs for his mates.......


----------



## martint235 (5 Jan 2016)

So after my recent experiences with Marathons which to be fair have been ok but no better mile for mile than Duranos, I fitted a brand new set of Duranos to Weldon (the commuter) last night. Wow, what a difference!! No reduction in time per se but my commuting time is largely dictated by traffic but the bike is just so much more nimble and easy to move. I'd say I was in one gear higher at almost every point on my commute this morning than yesterday. And they look good too!!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (5 Jan 2016)

2 days without gale force winds, bloody luxury!!!
I even overtook 2 people, although one guy had a rear light that was so bright, I seriously think you could see it from space.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (5 Jan 2016)

On the way home last night I got caught in one of the lanes that had flooded, not too bad, ie it wasn't over the BB but it was the absolute tools driving through it at speed giving me a soaking that had me gesturing to them. 
Took a bit of a detour this morning to avoid said lane, made it a mile or so shorter. Probably had a layer too many on to be honest, but hey, that's a small niggle, it's great to be back on the commute!


----------



## Tin Pot (5 Jan 2016)

First ride in today, tried to spin easy gears, felt hot in one thigh for some reason, traffic not bad, still got in at usual speed. 

Nice mist rising over some of the fields and ponds around Leatherhead


----------



## HarryTheDog (5 Jan 2016)

What a fun ride in, nobody to play with till Dagenham then I went past a guy probably my age on a hybrid . He was not impressed and then tried to move heaven and earth to get past me. He eventually overtook me whilst I was stopped at a red light. He then tried to increase his lead by going straight down the A13 and mixing it in traffic whilst I went on the cycleway/shared use path. It did him no good I overtook him again in Barking where I now had another quarry in sight, a young man on a road bike in West Ham colours. I overtook but he seemed not too impressed by being overtaken by a MAMIL and pushed off in front at the next lights. So for his temerity I decided to make him suffer and sat on his wheel, psychologically forcing him to try harder, he pushed on but but could not shake me, I then dropped him up the hill out of Barking, he stayed in contact till I got to a long open stretch and nailed it to 25 mph into the crosswind. I thought I was doing really well as I left him behind until a guy on a Planet x bike appeared from nowhere actually on the A13 and went past at around 28mph , he then strangely slowed, then pulled onto the cycleway at the next opportunity , I thought aha he blew his doors off. However it was a guy who recognized me from years ago who I had not seen for at least 2 years. He was a newbie probably 5 years ago and I used to batter him, he used to be able to stay with me just, but used to nearly throw up at the end of the rides ( so he told me) as he had to try so hard. He is quicker now though.

Got to Canning town and due to our chatting the West Ham guy had got in front, he then jumped 2 red lights in front of 5 stationary cyclists, who we then joined. Then it was a drag race off the lights to the top of the Canning Town hill, I got to the top first with my old comrade a close second, his excuse being I caught him unawares and was not expecting a full blown sprint.


----------



## Andrew_P (5 Jan 2016)

Last two days are like a long forgotten myth, rides without wind. Seems to be months since I have had two consecutive rides with low wind. Its bloody great!


----------



## ACS (5 Jan 2016)

26mph head wind all the way in. I have never been quick and hills are always a struggle, but 9.9mph average for the 10 mile journey 

Tail wind for the run home


----------



## Wolf616 (5 Jan 2016)

I did my first commute in cleats today and my right shoe got stuck in the bloody pedal! I spent a good 10 minutes trying to pry the cleat out of the pedal outside the south entrance to the Greenwich Foot Tunnel and only when I had managed it did anyone ask me if I was okay. Then about 5 people in a row did, they must have some sort of spider sense as to when the problem is solved and only then ask if I need help


----------



## subaqua (5 Jan 2016)

Lovely ride in to Battersea this morning. traffic was crazy along Whitechapel road and at Gracechurch street to London Bridge. first time I have done that commute in the "dry" usually it hammers down when I ride to Battersea


----------



## si_c (5 Jan 2016)

Nice ride in this morning but hopped the train rather than the ferry, as running a bit late. Every light in town was red, seemingly to punish me. Hopefully the ride back tonight will be better.


----------



## MickL (5 Jan 2016)

My first commute of the year and with bid and shorts, I'm a convert to the bib brigade  after picking up some DHB ones in the wiggle sale. Traffic was lousy this morning as well.


----------



## chriswoody (5 Jan 2016)

Well thats certainly getting interesting now. The snows getting pretty deep, still powdery but increasingly difficult to cycle through. No option though, need to keep that stiff upper lip going and plow on through!


----------



## subaqua (5 Jan 2016)

missed the rain. nearly got swiped at Warton road .


----------



## Maverick Goose (5 Jan 2016)

Overtaken twice on the same bend today...


----------



## Andrew_P (5 Jan 2016)

Traffic was back with a vengeance this evening, back to a grind in my last and potentially fastest last 5 miles


----------



## Jenkins (5 Jan 2016)

Jenkins said:


> I think I'm being lulled into a false sense of security - quiet roads as the schools don't appear to have gone back yet coupled with bright sunshine and light winds. *How long can this last?*



Not bloody long enough it seems. Absolutely pi**ed it down this morning and a stiff southerly breeze to add to the fun. Work has purchased a JML Dri-Buddy to replace the broken drying cabinet - it looks like it will struggle when more than two of us use it. Thankfully still not much traffic.


----------



## Tin Pot (5 Jan 2016)

ANOTHER BLOODY, SODDING REAR FLAT.


F.

F.

S.


----------



## Leaway2 (6 Jan 2016)

Really overcast and so very dark on the unlit country roads.


----------



## martint235 (6 Jan 2016)

Roads quite quiet this morning, bit dank but there wasn't the fog that had been forecast. The only highlight of the ride was being fortunate enough to watch someone else have a clipless moment in Penge. Pure comedy, there's the crash, the "ow", the quick look around to see if anyone noticed, the horrible realisation that you're in the middle of a busy high street of course they noticed!! Well all apart from the cyclist in front of him who stared ahead obliviously.


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Jan 2016)

Made the mistake of pulling over to allow a very timid lady driver to pass me safely just before some S-bends.

She had waited with an increasing queue behind her, missing many substantial opportunities of clear road.

I then had to wait ages to get back on the road again.


----------



## summerdays (6 Jan 2016)

Arjimlad said:


> Made the mistake of pulling over to allow a very timid lady driver to pass me safely just before some S-bends.
> 
> She had waited with an increasing queue behind her, missing many substantial opportunities of clear road.
> 
> I then had to wait ages to get back on the road again.


That does annoy me when you want to let a few cars past when safe but have difficulty getting back into the traffic as every car passes you!


----------



## Origamist (6 Jan 2016)

1/2C but with little wind. Skies murky and wet roads. 

A lingering cold is still clinging to my chest, but not really slowing me down.

Cannot abide riding without 16t sprocket on the rear cassette. Will invest in a 12-27 later today.


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Jan 2016)

summerdays said:


> That does annoy me when you want to let a few cars past when safe but have difficulty getting back into the traffic as every car passes you!



I should have waved her past when the road was clear. There was ample room for a safe pass. She needs more driving lessons.


----------



## I like Skol (6 Jan 2016)

100% cycle commute so far this year while @potsy only managed 50%.

Had a very, very near miss on Monday night when returning home and after resisting the light arms race for many years have now fitted a second front light. Just finished strapping on another cheapy LED light to supplement the original cheapy LED light that I bought 4-5yrs ago and will not die despite being bounced along the road a few times and left out in all weathers. IMO the original was more than bright enough but now I will run one continuous and one blinking. Not convinced this will make much difference to the situation I experienced on Monday as people joining large, fast'ish roundabouts are only looking for cars and their brains (I am being generous here!) are just not set to register anything else, even cyclists with bright lights.

Luckily all my lights are running on AAA Eneloops so their will be no additional battery cost involved.


----------



## si_c (6 Jan 2016)

Commute in this morning was quite pleasant, took the "hillier" route, it has 200ft of climbing not 100ft. One lunatic driver checking her phone with one hand whilst holding a lit cigarette in the other.


----------



## fossyant (6 Jan 2016)

si_c said:


> Commute in this morning was quite pleasant, took the "hillier" route, it has 200ft of climbing not 100ft. One lunatic driver checking her phone with one hand whilst holding a lit cigarette in the other.



Multi tasking.


----------



## fossyant (6 Jan 2016)

I think my Panasonic hybrid AA's will be donated to my son for his camera flash. I won't have much use for the Hope 1's and the collection of lights other than occasional night MTB rides. At least it will save me a few quids in batteries for my lad.


----------



## oldyattoncyclist (6 Jan 2016)

Met the lesser spotted screaming numpty on the cycle path tonight.. Think if I meet him tomorrow and he tries the same thing might accidently swerve in the wrong direction to avoid him.


----------



## 13 rider (6 Jan 2016)

1st commute of the year is it me or is darker in the mornings ? .Out this morning at 0615 into pitch black . Nice steady 12 miles in including a loop of Quorn to get 12 miles in . Short route home 8 miles .Both rides in nice conditions not too windy or cold . Passed loads of cyclists this morning all heading Leicester way as travel in the opposite direction .


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jan 2016)

Bird shat on me going under a bridge in Lewisham. Pigeon tosser.


----------



## martint235 (7 Jan 2016)

That was really, really unpleasant!! It chucked it down all the way in!! Now I understand how my feet get wet (cleat holes, water down my leg etc) but how come the insides of my supposedly waterproof Sealskinz gloves are completely soaked?? My NV Evo jacket has also developed the waterproof-ness of tissue paper despite a liberal spraying with Fabrisil.


----------



## I like Skol (7 Jan 2016)

martint235 said:


> My NV Evo jacket has also developed the waterproof-ness of tissue paper despite a liberal spraying with Fabrisil.


How do/did you clean your jacket prior to treatment?
Having used Fabsil tent treatment recently (not sure if it is the same stuff for clothing) I wouldn't put it on cycle gear. I only use the Nikwax TX direct proofing solution and Techwash for cleaning but have to admit I haven't had much luck reproofing old garments even this way as I suspect I let them deteriorate too far before giving them any TLC.


----------



## martint235 (7 Jan 2016)

I like Skol said:


> How do/did you clean your jacket prior to treatment?
> Having used Fabsil tent treatment recently (not sure if it is the same stuff for clothing) I wouldn't put it on cycle gear. I only use the Nikwax TX direct proofing solution and Techwash for cleaning but have to admit I haven't had much luck reproofing old garments even this way as I suspect I let them deteriorate too far before giving them any TLC.
> View attachment 115126


I just washed it, waited for it to dry and then liberally sprayed it. I do have a new one but I was keeping that for "best", I may need to employ it for commutes.


----------



## Tin Pot (7 Jan 2016)

No flat tires yesterday woo hoo!


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jan 2016)

martint235 said:


> I just washed it, waited for it to dry and then liberally sprayed it. I do have a new one but I was keeping that for "best", I may need to employ it for commutes.




Get the Nikwax wash in as @I like Skol posted above.
It's far better then the spray on stuff.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jan 2016)

Yukkity yuk out there this morning. The rain was sooo heavy when I woke up. I decided to shorten my commute as it really was unpleasant out. I left 15 minutes later then usual and the rain had abated a little but there was a huge amount of standing water on the roads.

My NV Evo did it's job 

And at least I wasnt shat on.


----------



## I like Skol (7 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Bird shat on me going under a bridge in Lewisham. Pigeon tosser.


That's Karma for you....


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Jan 2016)

oldyattoncyclist said:


> Met the lesser spotted screaming numpty on the cycle path tonight.. Think if I meet him tomorrow and he tries the same thing might accidently swerve in the wrong direction to avoid him.



Eh ? North Somerset's finest ?


----------



## I like Skol (7 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Get the Nikwax wash in as @I like Skol posted above.
> It's far better then the spray on stuff.


THIS link is interesting and Also THIS SITE gives some explanation about why reproofing will not work if the garment is too worn.

A big thing to avoid is supermarket detergents, particularly bio stuff according to Berghaus, and this is something I read a year or two ago on the website of a company that offers a re-proofing service (can't find it now). They were very specific about repeating that their washing machines have never been used with detergents, unlike domestic washers that are coated with the stuff inside even if not using it in that particular wash run.


----------



## subaqua (7 Jan 2016)

handwash the breathables where possible. 

I generally descale the machine on a proper hot wash before using it for the breathable stuff tho, and remove the detergent drawer


----------



## 13 rider (7 Jan 2016)

1st wet commute in this morning I normally bail and take the car but forced myself this morning .Rain wasnt too bad but took shortest route 7 miles in. . As we have no facilities at work decided I need a spare set of cycle clothes at work putting damp stuff back on is not fun !! . Half a day today so rode back at dinner just as the rain was stopping but the wind had got up big time . In a couple of exposed bits I was in the small ring on the triple  I hardly ever use the small ring even on climbs these days. Managed 12 miles back at the fantastic average of 12 mph !! Bit of a headwind !


----------



## glenn forger (7 Jan 2016)

Up at half seven, rain was drumming on the kitchen roof.

"I'll just wait for this to pass" I said to myself. Checked Accuweather:

"Heavy rain for the next 120 minutes"

Doh!

Got damp, just my knees and chest, and two drivers let me out cos they felt sorry for me or were just nice people.


----------



## glenn forger (7 Jan 2016)

View: https://www.facebook.com/streetfx/videos/10156295087340112/


----------



## Tin Pot (7 Jan 2016)

No death threats, flats, failing tyres, potholes, road closures or torrential rain rain today.

Got up, walked downstairs, put on the kettle and pulled out a laptop.

<bliss>

Back on it 05:30 tomorrow


----------



## Slioch (7 Jan 2016)

I've been back commuting on the bike for 3 months now after 9 years doing a 75 mile round trip in the car, and today was probably the first time it didn't put a big cheesy grin on my face.
Cold, wet, head wind, dark, horrible.

Grumpy, grumpy, grumpy.

Roll on spring.


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Jan 2016)

It is easier for a camel to go through the eye of a needle than it is for a numpty to squeeze through the tiniest of tiny gaps in oncoming traffic.


----------



## HarryTheDog (8 Jan 2016)

Distinctly chilly this morning and the first 5 miles I found the cold creeping through my gloves.
I forgot about the cold as when I was free wheeling down Harold hill at around 25mph the whole bike started to vibrate badly as if it had hit a resonant frequency. ( started to make my feet tingle it was so bad) Gave me quite a fright, pedalled and it went away. Happened twice more free wheeling at over 20mph downhill. I figure it’s the freehub internal pawls on the rear wheel are catching which is quite dangerous as it may sieze and turn it into a fixie which could throw the chain off and stop the wheel etc so going to have ensure I pedal all the way home. Probably waste of time taking it to Evans just down the road as it only shows up sometimes at over 20 mph and not when I just pick the bike up and spin it . Probably a case of new freehub around 30 quid ( Mavic Kysrium S wheel) as lots of miles on it so maybe a waste of time attempting to take it apart .


----------



## Andrew_P (8 Jan 2016)

Well the weather respite at the beginning of the week lasted all of 48 hours! Back to the wet and windy but now with a dash of cold..

On the waterproofing front did anyone else watch Dragons Den last epsode and see this? http://liquiproof.co.uk/pages/clothing-accessories-protection I though it looked cracking stuff. Might try some out.


----------



## Tin Pot (8 Jan 2016)

Bit of rear wheel trouble but otherwise ok today.

Finally felt like I could stop and take a pic - I believe this is Cobham. 







Eat that railway companies/M25 traffic!


----------



## fimm (8 Jan 2016)

Well, it was "Be nice to fimm" day today  . I've taken to using a cycle path for the first part of my ride from the station to the office, even though my bike is getting covered in leaf jam, because it takes me away from my favourite 40 mph road with pinch points. However it was frosty this morning and I assume the path won't be gritted, so back to the road I went. I had *3 or 4* drivers all sit well back from me and then pass wide at an appropriate speed! And all the following drivers passed well too!! I think I had one slightly dubious overtake on the whole trip.


----------



## summerdays (8 Jan 2016)

A cold morning and I got the layers about right, I had to stop to remove 2 for the last couple of miles after a hill


----------



## Tin Pot (8 Jan 2016)

summerdays said:


> A cold morning and I got the layers about right, I had to stop to remove 2 for the last couple of miles after a hill



Same here - added a wiggle t as a base and the waterproof jacket (open) and a ghey buff.

Took off the jacket with fifteen minutes to go to "dry out"


----------



## Slioch (8 Jan 2016)

HarryTheDog said:


> Distinctly chilly this morning and the first 5 miles I found the cold creeping through my gloves.
> I forgot about the cold as when I was free wheeling down Harold hill at around 25mph the whole bike started to vibrate badly as if it had hit a resonant frequency. ( started to make my feet tingle it was so bad) Gave me quite a fright, pedalled and it went away. Happened twice more free wheeling at over 20mph downhill. I figure it’s the freehub internal pawls on the rear wheel are catching which is quite dangerous as it may sieze and turn it into a fixie which could throw the chain off and stop the wheel etc so going to have ensure I pedal all the way home. Probably waste of time taking it to Evans just down the road as it only shows up sometimes at over 20 mph and not when I just pick the bike up and spin it . Probably a case of new freehub around 30 quid ( Mavic Kysrium S wheel) as lots of miles on it so maybe a waste of time attempting to take it apart .



Pedalling works to stop a wobble, but you could also try squeezing the top tube between your knees as an alternative.


----------



## HarryTheDog (8 Jan 2016)

@Slioch are you suggesting this is a speed wobble ? I dont think its a speed wobble, It vibrates not wobbles. I have had the bike for 7 years and done many thousands of miles on it and it has never done this before with many different wheels on it at much higher speeds. It did it again twice on the way home at just over 25 mph when I forgot to pedal . I am now thinking if it isnt the rear hub then maybe I have a crack in the frame as its a old carbon frame and I have beaten the hell out of it over the years. First thing I will do is clean and inspect then try one of my other wheels on it. Also I changed the headset bearings a month ago so maybe that needs checking as well. Seems wierd that the pedalling instantly stops it completely and only over 20mph.
Bit of a mystery at the moment but thanks for the squeezing top tube suggestion.


----------



## Slioch (8 Jan 2016)

I used to get wobbles on my touring bike when it was fully laden with panniers etc and going fast downhill. Squeezing the top tube between the knees worked to calm it down ok, but could never replicate the wobble when it wasn't laden. Maybe trying a change of wheels will at least eliminate some of the potential causes of your wobble?


----------



## The Rover (9 Jan 2016)

I didn't go back to work until thurs so yesterday was my first commute of 2016.
The ride in was great, dry, cold, with a bit of sun as well. I used my new bike and some new kit and both were spot on.
The return leg at just before mid night was grim! 
Heavy, heavy and heavy rain with wind and low temps meant I was soaking when I got in. I was quietly squelching round the house at 1am trying not to disturb everyone.


----------



## 400bhp (10 Jan 2016)

Softshell jacket on tomorrow. Forecast is cold enough for my version of "Full winter" clothing.

I bought the jacket a good 24-30 months ago and I must have worn it about half a dozen times.


----------



## Tin Pot (10 Jan 2016)

Tomorrow morning. Woo...hoo...


----------



## martint235 (11 Jan 2016)

In hindsight, it may not have been the right day for shorts. Very wet, quite cold with the wind.

On a positive note, no muppets and two nice drivers who backed off and gave me loads of room going into a couple of bits where I usually have one idiot at least.


----------



## ManiaMuse (11 Jan 2016)

Nearly got wiped out by someone deciding to turn right into a side road without using their mirrors or indicating.

Filtering past stationary/crawling pace traffic down the middle of the road in quite a wide cross-hatching area. I'm usually fairly cautious when filtering, i make sure my speed is appropriate to the width of the road and oncoming traffic and side roads etc. If someone indicates right I will hang back until I can undertake them on the left and I'm careful when going past junctions used as ratruns.

Was free-wheeling slightly downhill but probably only going 15mph tops because looking ahead to the next pinch point which was blocked by traffic. I know the side roads which drivers try to use as a shortcut to beat the lights and this wasn't one of them. Suddenly I see this car which was in line with a side road just as I was starting to pass it turn its front wheels full lock right without indicating and start accelerating to make the turn in front of an oncoming car. 

Even with two annoyingly bright flashing front lights he/she just hadn't seen me, they clearly hadn't bothered to look. Somehow while shouting at the top my voice I managed to scrub off enough speed to make a super sharp turn into the side road at the same time as the car and somehow avoid going over the bonnet of the car or falling off my bike. 

If I had been going any faster or the road was narrower or I had reacted slower I might not have been so lucky, so a lesson to be cautious and always alert when filtering past slow moving traffic because some motorists are entirely incompetent.


----------



## Tin Pot (11 Jan 2016)

ManiaMuse said:


> Nearly got wiped out by someone deciding to turn right into a side road without using their mirrors or indicating.
> 
> Filtering past stationary/crawling pace traffic down the middle of the road in quite a wide cross-hatching area. I'm usually fairly cautious when filtering, i make sure my speed is appropriate to the width of the road and oncoming traffic and side roads etc. If someone indicates right I will hang back until I can undertake them on the left and I'm careful when going past junctions used as ratruns.
> 
> ...



Yeah, lot of nutters out there. Stay lucky!


----------



## Ciar (11 Jan 2016)

Well first commute where i moved into full winter gear, aka sealskin socks and tights and i must admit if it hadn't been raining i still believe i was wearing too much but that might be the fact i was wearing the cod in butter sauce!


----------



## RoubaixCube (11 Jan 2016)

This afternoons commute - bloody cold!


----------



## apb (11 Jan 2016)

Quite a bit of ice on one road, in my commute, that is uphill. Completely misjudged how much and as i got off my saddle to start the climb and my back wheel slipped away. 

Clipped in and landed on my hip. feeling a bit sore, but happy that i just got up and continued on. WVM stopped and ask if i was ok and then proceed to tell me there is ice on the road. Thought that was really nice of him.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jan 2016)

I was lucky with the weather this morning. The rain woke me up with the sound of it beating down on the Velux window. Uggggghhhh.. very dark, cold and wet. Welcome back to the week's cycle commute. Luckily by the time I had left home an hour later it had stopped. It was still cold though and the roads were very wet. And the traffic... GAAAHHH!! Far too much traffic....


----------



## Nocode (11 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I was lucky with the weather this morning. The rain woke me up with the sound of it beating down on the Velux window. Uggggghhhh.. very dark, cold and wet. Welcome back to the week's cycle commute. Luckily by the time I had left home an hour later it had stopped. It was still cold though and the roads were very wet. And the traffic... GAAAHHH!! Far too much traffic....



Yeah, I wasn't quite so lucky... Wet, so very wet. Fun though! 

....except the bit where I nearly got taken out at the Tubbenden Lane roundabout by a driver turning right (to come down Tubbenden Lane where I was coming from) and not giving way to me! Despite me being (1) in the primary position on the roundabout, (2) signalling clearly and (3) having 2 decent front lights on the bike. I think it was a combination of the driver not seeing me and also following suit from the van driver who went straightover the roundabout, also without giving way to me the lowly cyclist.


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Jan 2016)

Shorter 6.5 mile route today due to a horrible cold developing. Bah !


----------



## summerdays (11 Jan 2016)

Commutes weren't too bad, probably had one layer too much in this morning, and just about right tonight. Not as cold as I was expecting as long as you were moving, and plenty of cyclists about!


----------



## Tin Pot (11 Jan 2016)

Road works making both ways hard work 

Tried Strava this evening just to see what it was like. I did ~50 segments. I only came top when no one else had done it today. 

Still, no one tried to kill me today, so...


----------



## Origamist (11 Jan 2016)

Chilly at around 1C on the way home, with a bit of occasional rain too. Roads were wet and the glare meant I was dodging potholes and drain covers by memory...


----------



## martint235 (12 Jan 2016)

A perfect storm of issues this morning: blister on left foot; insect bite on right foot; headwind and cr**py traffic meant I achieved an average of under 13mph for the first time ever on a commute. I was in grave danger of pushing it past an hour!!!! 

Still I obviously wasn't going quick enough to attract any muppets!!


----------



## HarryTheDog (12 Jan 2016)

No commute yesterday as having to meet burglar alarm service engineer at home. Gave me time to sort out my bike. The vibrating bike whilst free wheeling from Friday turned out to be the freehub, so using a different wheel. Also was a bit heart broken to find the creaking from my right pedal was the metal thread insert in the carbon crank was working loose.( common on that crankset FSA K force light apparently but got 5 years use out of it and it was secondhand) Cant repair that so put on a spare shimano crankset, so no vibrating rear wheel and no wobbly creaking pedal , bike was nicely silent.

Came up to the lights that cross the A127 just out of Harold wood and there was a cyclist already there, mid 30’s matching red with a bit of black and white shorts and top, very hairy legs. He pulled away from the lights slowly so I overtook . He must have been chasing me down as he went past half a mile later into Hornchurch. I overtook him again 200yds later up a hill. He was still behind me coming onto Hornchurch high street but quite far behind. I turned off down Abbs Cross lane, he didn’t. 

Then coming into Barking the strap which is part of my saddle bag, holding my rear light broke, the light clattered to the floor but was ok. I turned round and picked it up and put it in my bag. Luckily I still had the 2 other lights will have to rig something up with cable ties for the journey home.

Then coming into Canning town, ( about 15 miles after we first met) who was up ahead but the guy in red again, looking somewhat worse for wear, going at half the pace. I spun past and he never bothered to respond.


----------



## mythste (12 Jan 2016)

F******* stupid piece of s*** b****** fairy mother F***** b****. 

Ahem.

Had a nasty puncture this morning. Typical. First one since January last year!


----------



## Karlt (12 Jan 2016)

Nothing exciting today. There was a NW wind which I suspect was constant rather than gusty because I couldn't really feel it but it slowed me down, if you know what I mean. A few numpties, close passes, usual shite. Bit fed up with the last two miles of Prince of Wales Road being a car park; it's two miles of average 4% with some steeper bits and you can get one hell of a speed down it if it's not full of stationary tin boxes.


----------



## summerdays (12 Jan 2016)

I decided to experiment with the route today and choose to cycle past templemeads station. Big mistake, directly into the low sun, I couldn't see anything, traffic lights or road markings, and realised that everything behind me was also suitably blinded! Then I noticed a narrow cycle path on the pavement and decided it was safer than the road in those circumstances. 

The reast of the commute was fine if cool!


----------



## Ciar (12 Jan 2016)

Nothing to report this morning, slightly colder but no rain and a headwind which was nice! 

hopefully tonights return journey is similar without said headwind as my legs just aren't feeling it at the moment.


----------



## Blurb (12 Jan 2016)

Came face to face with the latest weapon in The Met's fight against RLJ'ing cyclists, a constable who can see into the future and read people's minds.

Approaching a junction I am very familiar with, the lights turned red and I slowed, hopped off the bike and walked across on the pedestrian cycle of the lights. As I did this I saw two officers crossing the road ahead of me and they approached me. They stopped me and said that I was about to jump the lights and decided not to because I saw them. I tried to explain that I was simply crossing the road and hadn't seen them until dismounting , but was then told by the officer that he has a pet hate of cyclists jumping lights and could write me up a hundred pound fine. At this point I gave up trying to explain and just accepted he wasn't listening. 

He gave me a telling off about the dangers of RLJ'ing and sent me on my way. Not happy to say the least.


----------



## Maverick Goose (12 Jan 2016)

Blurb said:


> Came face to face with the latest weapon in The Met's fight against RLJ'ing cyclists, a constable who can see into the future and read people's minds.
> 
> Approaching a junction I am very familiar with, the lights turned red and I slowed, hopped off the bike and walked across on the pedestrian cycle of the lights. As I did this I saw two officers crossing the road ahead of me and they approached me. They stopped me and said that I was about to jump the lights and decided not to because I saw them. I tried to explain that I was simply crossing the road and hadn't seen them until dismounting , but was then told by the officer that he has a pet hate of cyclists jumping lights and could write me up a hundred pound fine. At this point I gave up trying to explain and just accepted he wasn't listening.
> 
> He gave me a telling off about the dangers of RLJ'ing and sent me on my way. Not happy to say the least.


Oh dearI've had 3 muppets overtake me on the same bend today...what were they thinking?


----------



## fossyant (12 Jan 2016)

Blurb said:


> Came face to face with the latest weapon in The Met's fight against RLJ'ing cyclists, a constable who can see into the future and read people's minds.
> 
> Approaching a junction I am very familiar with, the lights turned red and I slowed, hopped off the bike and walked across on the pedestrian cycle of the lights. As I did this I saw two officers crossing the road ahead of me and they approached me. They stopped me and said that I was about to jump the lights and decided not to because I saw them. I tried to explain that I was simply crossing the road and hadn't seen them until dismounting , but was then told by the officer that he has a pet hate of cyclists jumping lights and could write me up a hundred pound fine. At this point I gave up trying to explain and just accepted he wasn't listening.
> 
> He gave me a telling off about the dangers of RLJ'ing and sent me on my way. Not happy to say the least.



Erm, why did you need to cross by walking the lights - can see where they might be coming from though.


----------



## Blurb (12 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> Erm, why did you need to cross by walking the lights - can see where they might be coming from though.


I walked across to save a little time whilst staying, what I thought, legal. Over my commute I will occasionally do this depending on how I feel and the situation. I can see their interpretation, but they were assuming guilt and that they were right regardless. When he explained his bias against all cyclists because he sees some RLJ'ing I gave up.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (12 Jan 2016)

All 15 miles home were a head wind, took me an hour and 20 to cover just 15 miles.
Weather is demoralising in this country.


----------



## Karlt (13 Jan 2016)

Blurb said:


> Came face to face with the latest weapon in The Met's fight against RLJ'ing cyclists, a constable who can see into the future and read people's minds.
> 
> Approaching a junction I am very familiar with, the lights turned red and I slowed, hopped off the bike and walked across on the pedestrian cycle of the lights. As I did this I saw two officers crossing the road ahead of me and they approached me. They stopped me and said that I was about to jump the lights and decided not to because I saw them. I tried to explain that I was simply crossing the road and hadn't seen them until dismounting , but was then told by the officer that he has a pet hate of cyclists jumping lights and could write me up a hundred pound fine. At this point I gave up trying to explain and just accepted he wasn't listening.
> 
> He gave me a telling off about the dangers of RLJ'ing and sent me on my way. Not happy to say the least.



I would suggest a strongly worded letter of complaint to the Chief Constable is called for. That's absolutely disgraceful behaviour.


----------



## martint235 (13 Jan 2016)

Well 4 mins quicker than yesterday but still not great. 54 mins compared with 42 in summer. Will need to give it some work. I think a lot of it is traffic though.

No dangerous muppets but there was a fair bit of idiotic driving going on. Worst case was car coming towards me with a huge truck behind him. I'm in a line of traffic with no space to filter. Truck driver is already looking around to see if he can fit through the gap. Car driver parks up thereby narrowing the truck's gap even further to the extent that he has no chance to move. Almost instant gridlock. Got off, pushed bike on pavement for a bit. Clear run up the hill from Penge cos everyone else was still stuck.


----------



## Arjimlad (13 Jan 2016)

A stream of traffic overtaking me safely on an open road this morning, all but Captain Cockwomble who buzzes past way too close. I am afraid he earnt a certain Anglo-Saxon archer's salute.

I memorised his number plate as YG03 BWH by thinking Youth Group (or Yoghurt), 03 is the year my son was born, and Benson with Hedges. But it emerges that this number does not belong to a Vauxhall Astra estate but to a Nissan Almera Tino.

Not only a dangerous driver but an illegal shyster to boot ?


----------



## si_c (13 Jan 2016)

Pleasant enough commute in yesterday morning, bit of a headwind but nothing too bad. Ferry was off in the evening though, too windy apparently  Took the train up to New Brighton though to take advantage of a fairly monumental tail wind on the way home. Massively fun ride home, despite the rain and cold.


----------



## TheJDog (13 Jan 2016)

I've been having to put a bit of air into my tyre a couple of times a week recently, and of course it gave up completely today. Pumped up three times en route, still ended up walking the last few hundred yards. Tyre knackered, expect tube same. Gatorskin lasted I think just under two years, which seems ok for a rear tyre at my weight. Another of the same or a Marathon Plus, if the shop have it near work.


----------



## Tin Pot (13 Jan 2016)

Bought I'd sorted it with the new Gatorskin, but the bike has become more devious...

Flat tyre setting off tonight!

Ffs.

Must've been a slow puncture cos it was all right this morning.


----------



## Clanghead (13 Jan 2016)

There's a set of traffic lights on a crossroads on my usual commute home where there's a left-turning lane, a straight-on/right lane, and a cycle lane up the left into an Advanced Stop Zone from which I want to proceed straight on. Tonight the lights are red and not about to change, so I pootle up the cycle lane, aiming for the ASZ, only to find:

car #1 in front of left-turning lane fully occupying ASZ
car #2 in front of straight-on/right lane fully in front of ASZ - almost blocking the crossroads
cycle #1 behind me jumps up onto pavement to bypass lights by using "mounted pedestrian" mode
cycle #2 behind me barges between me and car #1 to cycle through red light
Car #1 notices my mild annoyance at all this chaos - passenger winds down window and he and driver ask me what the problem is, so I wearily but reasonably politely explain the various states of chaos around me, pointing out that he and car #2 should have stopped behind the ASZ. Driver points out that he's "where he is now" so I might as well wait for him to turn left unless I want to race him, which I politely decline. By this time, lights have turned green so having thrust ahead into the ASZ in the first place, he's now holding up himself and everyone behind him. Off he goes, hangs a left, and I cycle on.

I'm pleased that I didn't go off on one, and I wonder if there's just a very small chance that next time he might think about what the ASZ means...
Meanwhile I'd say the real idiot in all this was cyclist #2 *sigh*


----------



## TheJDog (13 Jan 2016)

I just had a lovely fight with a new Marathon Plus in the work car park.


----------



## ManiaMuse (13 Jan 2016)

Cold + wet + slow and dangerous because the whole of Manchester was gridlocked = pretty miserable commute


----------



## glenn forger (13 Jan 2016)

Proper cold today, frozen cheeks cold, the snood and gloves keep me warm but tonight it was cold enough that the skin over my cheekbones was tight. "Cheap facelift" as my friend said. Unless she was taking the piss.


----------



## Tin Pot (13 Jan 2016)

I am proper farked after the ride home today.

I am therefore doing fark all tomorrow.


----------



## martint235 (14 Jan 2016)

Clanghead said:


> There's a set of traffic lights on a crossroads on my usual commute home where there's a left-turning lane, a straight-on/right lane, and a cycle lane up the left into an Advanced Stop Zone from which I want to proceed straight on. Tonight the lights are red and not about to change, so I pootle up the cycle lane, aiming for the ASZ, only to find:
> 
> car #1 in front of left-turning lane fully occupying ASZ
> car #2 in front of straight-on/right lane fully in front of ASZ - almost blocking the crossroads
> ...


Just another reason to do away with ASZs. Pointless waste of paint, better off with just a normal stop line.

Absolutely nothing to report from my commute this morning.


----------



## apb (14 Jan 2016)

Very cold ride in this morning. thought it there would be a little #VikingBiking to be done, but snow was only on the hills.

Cycling along the meadows the traffic was tail to tail and this Land rover put his left indicator on to turn the next left. He then proceeded to block the cycling lane as i was coming up even though there was no way he could turn left, because of the traffic in front of him. i stopped and then he stopped driving further into the cycle lane then inched forward and stopped again waving at me. So i just stopped and waved him though. He then mounts the pavement and drives half on to the pavement and half in the bike lane until he is able to turn left.

Unbelievable!!!

As he drove off i give him the thumbs up as to say (good job).


----------



## RoubaixCube (14 Jan 2016)

about to head out... VERY VERY cold this morning. but i have a new thermal jersey in between a base layer and a softshell.

thank god it stopped raining is all i can say! tally ho chaps!!


----------



## RoubaixCube (14 Jan 2016)

Thermal clothing = money well spent


----------



## HarryTheDog (14 Jan 2016)

I nice bit of SCR this morning with a tall sinewy chap in bib shorts on a black and silver specialized road bike with a single pannier from Barking to Canning Town.
We shared the lead out over 3 miles as a bit of a headwind. I overtook coming into Canning town and got a fair bit ahead. Then I was sat at the lights at the bottom of Canning Town Hill when they went green and he whooshed past.
It was time to show who’s boss so I lit the afterburners and crested the hill with him a good 20yds behind. Didn't see him again as we went our separate ways straight after.


----------



## Origamist (14 Jan 2016)

Used the ice bike for the first time this winter as I was worried that it could be treacherous on the back lanes. As it was, I didn't see any ice, just water. Temp around 0C. 

Slowest commute for a long time 15.1 mph average. 

Am thinking it could freeze tonight, so feel reassured that I have the spikes...


----------



## summerdays (14 Jan 2016)

I am very stupid (almost as stupid as the council) they should know better).

Looked at the weather forecast last night .... Rain till midnight then clear.....but suggested temperature in the morning 5 degrees. So I decided I probably didn't need the spiked tyres. Set off, all fine for the first mile or so, then a warning to watch the crossing as its slippery. That was the start of mainly walking the next couple of miles, some were completely lethal, and I met lots of other cyclists walking or cycling cautiously. And I saw one lady come off, but she was OK.

I took an extra 25 mins to get to work this morning! I know which bike it is going to be tomorrow! And I noticed on the way hope the cycle path has been gritted!


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jan 2016)

Now that was a cold ride home.. might have to get the winter gloves out.
But what made up for it was the glorious northerly wind pushing me all the way home.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jan 2016)

Took the ice bike yesterday to work but didn't need it so took it home at dinner time and swapped back to the Tricross. Today the weather was supposed to be really cold and icy but when I got up no sign of ice so again used the Tricross. Paths starting to ice up on the way home so should be on the ice bike tomorrow. 

Was quite cold today, especially when riding into the wind and my speed has died on its arse, struggling to do 13mph this week


----------



## summerdays (14 Jan 2016)

Temperature wise it wasn't that cold, I was wearing a gillet and winter gloves, which I ended up removing near the end of the journey.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (14 Jan 2016)

Wind, again, its always the wind. How can it always be so bloody windy.
15 miles all head wind, gusting to 40 mph.
its so boring, going so slow..

I think us lot who keep going through winter should be on the New Years honours list for saving the planet.


----------



## RoubaixCube (14 Jan 2016)

Feeling the wind too down in london. Not bad but gusts are almost pushing me off course. Was a little slow as i stopped halfway home to check on my chain. Since the service the bike had developed a lot of gear crunching and i thought the chain had come off.

Looks like im going to have to baby it till i can take it down to my LBS this sunday.


----------



## Gez73 (15 Jan 2016)

Crazy cold this morning but dry and ice-free. Changed Buff for thermal one and put second pair of gloves under Sealskinz. Don't miss the rain one bit, Winter tyres on this weekend too. Stay safe out there. Gez


----------



## martint235 (15 Jan 2016)

Cold with some slippery bits!!! I avoided Shooters Hill this morning as it's always damp with run off from the woods and I felt that today might just be a bit icy!!

Other than that an uneventful ride in. I seem to be much, much slower this week than usual though. Also this is the first 5 day commute by bike for about a year I think if not longer. I've usually had a day wfh or a day in a different office.


----------



## Leaway2 (15 Jan 2016)

Got about a mile. Even the main roads were icy. Turned back and got in the car .


----------



## benb (15 Jan 2016)

Was following a woman on her bike (not following in that way, she just happened to be in front of me) and she nearly got taken out by a left hook.
Stupid bastard just turned straight across her. I may have uttered some rude words.
Luckily no collision, and we chatted for a minute about how shite some drivers were.
Was it anyone on here? It was Wednesday morning.


----------



## Tin Pot (15 Jan 2016)

Blow me, it was cold this morning.

Took it easy on the way out but only spotted two ice puddles over 30.5 miles so perhaps not too dangerous yet.

Doubled up on socks which had no effect on my frozen tootsies.

Added a tri top to make three layers on the torso which helped, but arms feeling it now. Might add the water proof jacket next week.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (15 Jan 2016)

A snowy covering through the village made for the first mile at 8mph. The roads then turned to a frosty slippery mess so took it steady and it was fine. Snug as a bug in my Vitesse jacket, without doubt one of the best buys I've ever made. I noticed on my tracker that in the 10 days commuting this year so far, I've got wet on 7 of them. What a forecast for next week though, midweek onwards and we're looking at temps up to 13 deg C tropical that...


----------



## ManiaMuse (15 Jan 2016)

Spring is coming.

Ok so I write this on the coldest day of winter so far and first properly frosty and icy morning. Lots of frozen puddles in the always useful cycle lanes.

However the mornings are getting noticeably lighter, I reckon it will only be 2 weeks or so before it is definitely daytime on my morning commute (set off just before 8am). Evenings will take a bit longer but hopefully only 5 weeks or so (the sky isn't completely black when I set off at the moment at least).

Can't wait for Spring. Chance of it getting milder and wet again next week but I don't mind mild rain compared to the not-quite-cold-enough-for-snow rain that the current weather tends to bring.


----------



## Arjimlad (15 Jan 2016)

summerdays said:


> I am very stupid (almost as stupid as the council) they should know better).
> 
> Looked at the weather forecast last night .... Rain till midnight then clear.....but suggested temperature in the morning 5 degrees. So I decided I probably didn't need the spiked tyres. Set off, all fine for the first mile or so, then a warning to watch the crossing as its slippery. That was the start of mainly walking the next couple of miles, some were completely lethal, and I met lots of other cyclists walking or cycling cautiously. And I saw one lady come off, but she was OK.
> 
> I took an extra 25 mins to get to work this morning! I know which bike it is going to be tomorrow! And I noticed on the way hope the cycle path has been gritted!



The Council announced it would be gritting busy cycle paths so perhaps flagging up any which should be gritted would be worthwhile..


----------



## Tin Pot (15 Jan 2016)

Arjimlad said:


> The Council announced it would be gritting busy cycle paths so perhaps flagging up any which should be gritted would be worthwhile..



Doesn't gritting cause problems for bikes? Is there something I need to do to protect my bike?


----------



## Arjimlad (15 Jan 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Doesn't gritting cause problems for bikes? Is there something I need to do to protect my bike?



Yes = a weekly wash and regular mickling of the chain is required, but I'd rather that than fall off on black ice.


----------



## RoubaixCube (15 Jan 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Doesn't gritting cause problems for bikes? Is there something I need to do to protect my bike?



Grit = salt
Salt = corrodes metals

This mornings commute is a bloody cold one. Can feel the chill right through my thermals. 

Went past the river. Ducks are still in the water having a good old paddle


----------



## 13 rider (15 Jan 2016)

1st frosty bike commute this morning .Nice and steady ride in the direct route on the busier roads just avoiding all metal covers and slightly lower tyre pressures went to do loops around Quorn like normal but the side roads were white over so gave that a miss 9.5 miles in dry but cold conditions .Just got cold fingertips .Struggling for the right gloves thick Aldi specials too warm makes hand sweat thinner piar cold hands .so today it was thinner pair with a pair of knitted fingerless mitts on top just about right .Half a day today so ride home in glorious winter sunshine if still cold .Went the hilly way home to warm up went through Woodhouse Eaves and up Maplewell Rd .8.9 miles done .


----------



## summerdays (15 Jan 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Grit = salt
> Salt = corrodes metals
> 
> This mornings commute is a bloody cold one. Can feel the chill right through my thermals.
> ...


Salt corrode metal slowly and I can do something to slow it down, crashing on ice tends do do damage faster and I can do very little other than walking or studded tyres to avoid.

Of course today I have on the studded tyres and I didn't see a since patch of ice or I was more carefree and sailed over all of them.

As with leaves on the path, it's a fairly easy formula to work out where grit is needed in particular, slopes, bends, road crossings, and anywhere those are combined. I'm not saying the bits in between don't need it but that's where cyclists are likely to come off.


----------



## HarryTheDog (15 Jan 2016)

Chilly commuting today but no numpties apart from myself. Coming out into the countryside on the last 4 miles of my commute I noticed my light suddenly dimmed down to its lowest power and the power meter showed nothing in the battery ( exposure strada) . No problem spare light in my bag, ooops no spare light in my bag. Luckily I managed to get home before it gave out completely. I had forgot to charge it, lessons learnt, keep spare light in bag and charge my light.


----------



## Tin Pot (15 Jan 2016)

1hr52 BOOM!

New PB by about ten minutes on the commute home, felt great, strong and fast the whole way 

EDIT
Dagnabbit. MMR stopped tracking the last two klicks home. I dunno what my time was now.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (15 Jan 2016)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> A snowy covering through the village made for the first mile at 8mph. The roads then turned to a frosty slippery mess so took it steady and it was fine. Snug as a bug in my Vitesse jacket, without doubt one of the best buys I've ever made. I noticed on my tracker that in the 10 days commuting this year so far, I've got wet on 7 of them. What a forecast for next week though, midweek onwards and we're looking at temps up to 13 deg C tropical that...



Where is this 13 deg C forecast you speak of?!!!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (15 Jan 2016)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Where is this 13 deg C forecast you speak of?!!!


Read it on Yr.no weather site.


----------



## RoubaixCube (16 Jan 2016)

Commute was another chilly one. Good to see the ducks and folks training in a canoe who sped past enjoying themselves


----------



## rdfcyclist (18 Jan 2016)

What I thought was a drop curb this morning turned out to be an ordinary curb that had sunk with just the right height to both; fool me into thinking I could scale it and to stop my front wheel. I went straight over the handle bars and skidded along my shoulder according to the van driver who stopped to see if I was ok. I'm grazed, I've got a headache and my handle bars are a bit bent but I made it into work and I'll have to settle for the embarrassment today. Tomorrow I think I'll glide right past that curb.


----------



## summerdays (18 Jan 2016)

Dark this morning, but as it is wet it meant it was unlikely to be icy! Commute fine other than realising I need to improve the position of my lights when my pannier is really full. I did cut up one cyclist, I'm sorry if it was you on the traffic island at the Bromley Heath Roundabout, I was suddenly aware of two motorbikes coming that distracted me from you being there. Now I need to see if I can improve on the lights/bag issue!


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jan 2016)

A quite nice commute this morning. 3° when I left. No wind. The roads were dry. And a lovely sunrise thrown in for good measure. The bike was running nice after a nice strip down and clean over the weekend. The only let down was just a little too much traffic in places, but they were behaving themselves. . 
Also had a nice chat with one of my regular fellow commuters en route. Vince the Condor. 
All in all, nice start to the working week.


----------



## HarryTheDog (18 Jan 2016)

@rdfcyclist hope nothing was damaged too much, I guess you will be feeling a bit stiff for the journey home. My commute in was a complete joy and seemed a lot warmer than I was expecting I detedted no ice which is suprising as my saturday ride into the country was mostly spent dodging iced over puddles. today even my feet were toasty. ( neoprene shoe covers )


----------



## Tin Pot (18 Jan 2016)

6:45 Young man walking down the road with a motorbike helmet on and go pro, but no bike leathers. 

No jacket at all I fact, just a t shirt in 2C.

No motorbike to be seen on the whole street.

?


----------



## benb (18 Jan 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> 6:45 Young man walking down the road with a motorbike helmet on and go pro, but no bike leathers.
> 
> No jacket at all I fact, just a t shirt in 2C.
> 
> ...


Testing out the GoPro mount position?


----------



## martint235 (18 Jan 2016)

Nothing to report from my commute. Nothing at all.


----------



## apb (18 Jan 2016)

Thankfully it was slightly raining this morning or it would of been an ice rink in edinburgh east. found a couple of slippery sections, but nothing that bad.

the rain is going to continue through the day, so commute home should be ok.


----------



## summerdays (18 Jan 2016)

The other thing from this morning's commute, two walking with their bikes, I offered both pump and patches but they weren't that far from their destinations and were just going to sort it out there.


----------



## Tin Pot (18 Jan 2016)

benb said:


> Testing out the GoPro mount position?



I'm not sure why you'd walk off down the street without a jacket to do that...

I was wondering if he was an escaped patient.


----------



## donnydave (18 Jan 2016)

First commute after a month on holiday, and previous to my holiday I stretched out the recovery from a minor off so until this morning I hadn't cycled anywhere for almost 2 months. Due to holiday related sleeping pattern madness I was up at 5am this morning so had tea and toast before setting off. I normally just glug some orange juice and head straight out the door so this was a big difference in my morning routine and it ended up being quite nice - my body had a little more time to get started so the cold wasn't too much of a shock. My commute took me a steady 55 mins instead of usual 45-50 mins so I haven't lost too much fitness. I still weigh exactly the same as I did a couple of months ago but I do feel a bit heavier and slower, sort of feels like someone has turned gravity up a notch. I reckon I'm at 80-85%, hopefully shouldn't take long to get back to 100%


----------



## Leaway2 (18 Jan 2016)

A car pulled out of a side road on the opposite side of the road, straight into the path of another oncoming car. What hope have I got, of being seen if he can not see a car with headlights 
The "thump" was very loud, glass everywhere.


----------



## RoubaixCube (18 Jan 2016)

Todays commute is the same as the others - bloody cold! Ducks still in the river lea giving it all that as i cycle past. 

Its about 5'c now but might drop to freezing or minus one when i start my ride home at 11.30pm


----------



## fossyant (18 Jan 2016)

Leaway2 said:


> A car pulled out of a side road on the opposite side of the road, straight into the path of another oncoming car. What hope have I got, of being seen if he can not see a car with headlights
> The "thump" was very loud, glass everywhere.



Obviously a car is too small to see.


----------



## Origamist (18 Jan 2016)

Ice bike again as didn't want to risk an off. Managed a more respectable 17 mph this morning.


----------



## RoubaixCube (18 Jan 2016)

Foreign coach driver insisted on pulling out in front of me and completely blocking my path. Then kept going even though i was looking right at him through his door. 

A few choice words were shared at his inability to use his side mirrors


----------



## summerdays (18 Jan 2016)

Homeward commute is starting to feel lighter... I reckon I don't have to have lights on, unless it was raining.


----------



## hennbell (18 Jan 2016)

Not wanting to start a debate but..
Was so cold that I used both a scull cap and a balaclava on the morning commute. I get about 100 yards down the street to realize I had no helmet on. I do normally wear it but with 2 layers on my head it "felt normal".
I made it to work with out any incident but with all of the snow we are getting today I would be happier with a helmet on.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jan 2016)

It was colder on this evenings commute then this mornings. Brass monkeys.....
But a really nice ride home. Traffic wasn't too bad and no winds.. me like.


----------



## Gez73 (19 Jan 2016)

Cold this morning but no ice. Felt like there should have been ice but just on the safe side of freezing clearly. Nice dry bracing ride in. Gez


----------



## martint235 (19 Jan 2016)

Cold!! -3C according to my weather station when I left. Even glove liners did nothing to keep my hands warm. I felt the back wheel slide a little when I put my foot down to over take a bus near Selhurst but other than that the roads seemed ok.

Only numpty was another cyclist, rljing the red lights at the top of Welling Way. No idea why, they are fairly rapid sequences on those lights but it seemed to make him feel better. Couldn't be a****d to chase him down.

First sub 50 min commute for me for quite a while, I was starting to worry I'd lost it.


----------



## DWiggy (19 Jan 2016)

Arms, legs, hands, head and torso warm enough....but cold nut's!


----------



## HarryTheDog (19 Jan 2016)

No real ice on the ground apart from the top of Noak hill but I spotted it in time so took it at walking space. Only 1 idiot, middle aged woman in a BMW tried overtaking me on the narrow railway bridge in Hornchurch with a car coming the other way, I wouldn’t move over and she got on the horn, I gave her an indication of what I thought of her through the medium of mime. My water bottle was full of ice crystals by the time I got to work, toes were a bit cold . Treated myself to a full fry up in the cafe at work.


----------



## rugby bloke (19 Jan 2016)

2 mile jaunt on a Boris Bike, not vaguely long enough to get warm. Traffic behaving its-self, but almost taken out by a cyclist running a red light, not looking, whilst cycling with no hands and a helmet that was not fastened. I guess he is making a statement about being a free spirit of some guff, I just though he was an idiot.

A good opportunity to test out the knee I injured laying rugby on Saturday ... it seems the damage is not as bad as I feared.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jan 2016)

ccccccccccccccccold... ccccccccccccccccccold.
So cold that my rear disc brake froze. Looks like time for new cables for that one.
And whereas the traffic yesterday was light... today was a different matter entirely. Snarled up everywhere. pita.


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Jan 2016)

Drove today, but I was staggered at the number of drivers bowling along icy roads looking down at phones rather than at the road. A few dented cars here & there. How stupid can people be ?!


----------



## Origamist (19 Jan 2016)

Chilly at -1C, so was struggling along on the ice-bike. Will bail again at Alderley Edge on the way home as I find it a bit dispiriting doing the full commute home...


----------



## Ciar (19 Jan 2016)

Well a lovely a ride nothing too exciting, slightly cold toes and inner thighs which i can only put down to the tights not being thermal doobries, going to have to upgrade them.. any recommendations on Skins as a good thermal tight?


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jan 2016)

Ciar said:


> Well a lovely a ride nothing too exciting, slightly cold toes and inner thighs which i can only put down to the tights not being thermal doobries, going to have to upgrade them.. any recommendations on Skins as a good thermal tight?




Wore DHB unpadded thermal tights this morning. And they jolly well did their job of keeping out the cold.


----------



## martint235 (19 Jan 2016)

I wear a pair of 10 year old Lusso Thermo Max bib tights and my legs were one of the few bits not cold this morning!!


----------



## Ciar (19 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Wore DHB unpadded thermal tights this morning. And they jolly well did their job of keeping out the cold.



I wear DHB just standard issue, but your saying the thermals do well i might just chance me arm, is it these ones per chance? http://www.wiggle.co.uk/dhb-flashlight-thermal-unpadded-waist-tight/


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jan 2016)

Ciar said:


> I wear DHB just standard issue, but your saying the thermals do well i might just chance me arm, is it these ones per chance? http://www.wiggle.co.uk/dhb-flashlight-thermal-unpadded-waist-tight/




The exact ones. Toasty warm.


----------



## Karlt (19 Jan 2016)

Nippy. No ice, no wind but just couldn't get a decent speed up somehow. Wearing bib tights and four top layers probably doesn't help. Few nobbers; fired up by Cyclecraft I was a bit further out and found it surprisingly easy to ride in a solid secondary where I'd thought it would be Death on a Stick. As usual the nobbers were in BMWs and Audis. What is it about these cars that attracts twats?


----------



## Tin Pot (19 Jan 2016)

Stop, start, stop, 40, 60, 40, stop, start, crawl, 60, national limit, 40, 60 - no wait it flicked to 50 as you went by, 50, 50, 40...and so on.


So. I'm looking forward to the -3C bike tomorrow.


----------



## Ciar (19 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> The exact ones. Toasty warm.


 perfect i shall order some, thank you...


----------



## summerdays (19 Jan 2016)

Cold, I don't think it was above freezing much throughout the day as there was still ice left tonight.... Layers about right, even had jackets unzipped and zapping open by the time I arrives without drowning in a pool of sweat! Forgot my lunch so had to make do with a choc bar and a satsuma from breakfast till I got home.


----------



## Archeress (19 Jan 2016)

summerdays said:


> Cold, I don't think it was above freezing much throughout the day as there was still ice left tonight.... Layers about right, even had jackets unzipped and zapping open by the time I arrives without drowning in a pool of sweat! Forgot my lunch so had to make do with a choc bar and a satsuma from breakfast till I got home.


I'm just in from my commute home from the UWE to Bradley Stoke. My Garmin computer was still acclimatising on the way home, but by the time I got home the reading on the thermometer was -1.2C, and it was still slowly dropping. Couple of places where I took it very carefully as I noticed on the way in ice crystals in certain spots. The lawn was still frozen solid as I walked across it to the back door. The journey in was a little warmer, I leave the computer outside the back door for a while before cycling and it read 3C. Tonight was the first time ever I've knowingly cycled in sub zero temperatures.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## summerdays (19 Jan 2016)

Archeress said:


> I'm just in from my commute home from the UWE to Bradley Stoke. My Garmin computer was still acclimatising on the way home, but by the time I got home the reading on the thermometer was -1.2C, and it was still slowly dropping. Couple of places where I took it very carefully as I noticed on the way in ice crystals in certain spots. The lawn was still frozen solid as I walked across it to the back door. The journey in was a little warmer, I leave the computer outside the back door for a while before cycling and it read 3C. Tonight was the first time ever I've knowingly cycled in sub zero temperatures.
> 
> Hugs
> Archeress x


Sub zero when it's sunny isn't too bad, whereas when it's grey and there is a biting wind it is absolutely foul! So far we have avoided that this winter!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jan 2016)

Every year I fail to remember just how knackering ice tyres are


----------



## fossyant (19 Jan 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Every year I fail to remember just how knackering ice tyres are



Good training.


----------



## summerdays (19 Jan 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Every year I fail to remember just how knackering ice tyres are


But it is always nice riding the bike the first time it's returned to normal tyres!


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Jan 2016)

Lovely crisp, windless commute and I got to put these through their paces, viva the tubeless revolution! who would ever thought I would be on 30mm tyres at 60psi and not moaning my bollocks off about it!

http://road.cc/content/review/173205-schwalbe-s-one-tubeless-tyre


----------



## Clanghead (19 Jan 2016)

Had to scrape the ice off my saddle when leaving work tonight. So much for the balmy South!


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jan 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Every year I fail to remember just how knackering ice tyres are




Move to that there London. The streets are paved with gold and ice tyres are never needed


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Move to that there London. The streets are paved with gold and ice tyres are never needed


No offence, but I'd rather be permanently knackered than live in London.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jan 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> No offence, but I'd rather be permanently knackered than live in London.




Oh ye of little faith...
London is wonderful... it's been said.. many times...


----------



## summerdays (19 Jan 2016)

The other thing that surprised me on my commute (different route than normal), was just how many were female, approximately half, and the nearer to the centre they actually outnumbered the men on this particular route.


----------



## martint235 (20 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Oh ye of little faith...
> London is wonderful... it's been said.. many times...


Although we do tend to lock up the people that say it. Just for their own safety you understand. In rooms with quilts for walls.

Flipping cold again today!!!! Wore my biggest gloves with liners and still got cold hands.

Just the one muppet. At the junction of Thesiger Road and Parish Lane in Penge, I'm heading towards Penge on Thesiger into Green Lane. Bus comes through the red light on Parish Lane and turns right into Green Lane. You'd expect him to be the last vehicle at the light change but no, there's a 4x4 behind him. Anyways, I'm prepared for this and I'm also prepared for the bus to pull into a bus stop almost immediately so I'm on the right hand side of the traffic. D***head in the 4x4 doesn't bother to look in his mirrors and starts to pull around the bus. Realises there's someone next to his driver's window frothing at the mouth shouting obscenities at him so he stops. I think he left the area knowing exactly what I thought of him, his driving and his parentage. I was tempted to wait at the next lights for him but it was too cold.


----------



## chriswoody (20 Jan 2016)

Well after the mercury was touching -10 yesterday, it was a lovely toasty -1 today. Lots of snow, but not much ice.


----------



## Arjimlad (20 Jan 2016)

-4.6 when I left this morning, avoiding my normal route along Perrinpit Road due to thorny hedge cutting yesterday, I ended up doing 11.5 miles including some beautiful country lanes. Despite wearing lined walking boot socks and neoprene overshoes my toes got very cold. The water in my bottle was freezing up and some drops froze onto the frame of the bike. I think I have cycled in -10 before but today felt very chilly. Winter Cruisers over Lidl thick bib longs, and a thermal vest under a winter top & softshell jacket were spot on. The "cycling ninja" balaclava took care of my bonce well too.

Good to know you are alive !


----------



## summerdays (20 Jan 2016)

I've decided to have a late start this morning..... So I've not ventured out yet!


----------



## Ciar (20 Jan 2016)

It was an easy going commute this fine morning, only slightly dodgy bits were all around bow flyover, seems there is one large patch of ice at the lights just up from Stratford Broadway, then another selection of the finest ice as you get to the bow flyover itself, nicely situated within the cycle lane and by the lights 

all in all though chilly but nice!


----------



## Andrew_P (20 Jan 2016)

-6.5 at the arse end of my ride. Two complaints really for the last 8 weeks a huge kerb to middle of the road puddle. Been reporting it for 2 months. It is in the middle of a decent where it flattens out and drops down again. Frozen over again, I have get to the centre of the road to avoid it and come back across slowly in case the splash area is black ice whilst getting harassed by peanuts in cars. Big pothole further down I got harassed again trying to avoid it @ 25mph I caught up with him...


----------



## Arjimlad (20 Jan 2016)

summerdays said:


> I've decided to have a late start this morning..... So I've not ventured out yet!



Alright for some !

But you missed a lovely crispy clear start...


----------



## subaqua (20 Jan 2016)

Ciar said:


> It was an easy going commute this fine morning, only slightly dodgy bits were all around bow flyover, seems there is one large patch of ice at the lights just up from Stratford Broadway, then another selection of the finest ice as you get to the bow flyover itself, nicely situated within the cycle lane and by the lights
> 
> all in all though chilly but nice!




but segregation is the save all for cycling in tha capial doncha know.

its just the loony segregationists are not realists where cycle lanes get put at the very bottom of the pile for gritting. 


anyway I am just getting withdrawal as i am in bristol and having to drive this week. you know when you have become a cycle commuter when you see the van in front turning and the cyclist coming along and you know its going to be a close shave. my horn stopped the van and the cyclist gave me a nice wave.


----------



## summerdays (20 Jan 2016)

subaqua said:


> but segregation is the save all for cycling in tha capial doncha know.
> 
> its just the loony segregationists are not realists where cycle lanes get put at the very bottom of the pile for gritting.
> 
> ...


I have one junction which I see so many close miss left hooks, but I have to say somehow they manage to avoid it by one or other stopping at the last minute and without horns or shouting, (lots of left turning vehicles to go to a hospital or sports centre), and I'm often waiting to turn right so in the perfect place to watch it all. Many of the cyclists are going straight on, though it's been interesting to see how many are starting to go through that junction on the right hand side of the car or normal primary.


----------



## Archeress (20 Jan 2016)

Arjimlad said:


> -4.6 when I left this morning, avoiding my normal route along Perrinpit Road due to thorny hedge cutting yesterday, I ended up doing 11.5 miles including some beautiful country lanes. Despite wearing lined walking boot socks and neoprene overshoes my toes got very cold. The water in my bottle was freezing up and some drops froze onto the frame of the bike. I think I have cycled in -10 before but today felt very chilly. Winter Cruisers over Lidl thick bib longs, and a thermal vest under a winter top & softshell jacket were spot on. The "cycling ninja" balaclava took care of my bonce well too.
> 
> Good to know you are alive !


Thanks for letting me know about Perrinpit Lane, was thinking of doing my 10ish mile circuit through there tomorrow. Might plan a different route.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## donnydave (20 Jan 2016)

had a community police thingy person shout "SLOW DOWN" as a couple of us whipped past on the guided busway. I had actually already slowed down because I could see him hiding behind a bush in a break in the fence to leap out and shout at people, but he was wearing high vis and looked to be about 30 stone so it wasn't difficult to spot him. I didn't say anything but did think to myself "ha! you should have seen how fast I was going a moment ago!"


----------



## Archeress (20 Jan 2016)

Arjimlad said:


> Alright for some !
> 
> But you missed a lovely crispy clear start...


I've just cycled into UWE. Still crisp but a bit warmer than your ride in. Was still only 1C and icy in places. Couple of places looked beautiful and I'd not got a camera with me.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Leaway2 (20 Jan 2016)

donnydave said:


> "SLOW DOWN"


Just for the people unfamiliar with the guided bus lane, why do you need to slow down and what is the recommended speed (not that most would know their speed anyway)?


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Jan 2016)

Some stupid b hauls up past me sticks on the indicators and anchors so she can park right in front of me.

Stupid effing bleating etc.!


----------



## donnydave (20 Jan 2016)

Leaway2 said:


> Just for the people unfamiliar with the guided bus lane, why do you need to slow down and what is the recommended speed (not that most would know their speed anyway)?



The bit that I encountered my rotund high vis friend this morning is approaching to the college where the pedestrian traffic starts to increase but my speedy chum and I had already started to ease off. 

No idea if there is a recommended speed but the faster commuters on full road bikes often belt along at 25+, with a fair wind I can keep up 20-22 for long stretches on my fairly average hybrid commuter bike.


----------



## Arjimlad (20 Jan 2016)

Archeress said:


> Thanks for letting me know about Perrinpit Lane, was thinking of doing my 10ish mile circuit through there tomorrow. Might plan a different route.
> 
> Hugs
> Archeress x


It's a PITA because I ride to and from work that way, so I ended up riding north from Winterbourne & using the Latteridge Road on the way in. Hometime... I may still avoid it the same way. Yesterday I was in the car & saw the hedge trimmer thingy spraying its thorns all over the road.


----------



## Ciar (20 Jan 2016)

subaqua said:


> but segregation is the save all for cycling in tha capial doncha know.
> 
> its just the loony segregationists are not realists where cycle lanes get put at the very bottom of the pile for gritting.
> 
> ...



I reckon i might have to ride along with a large bag of salt and do it myself ;-)

sod driving i decided to drive one day last week and that was Friday, only to roll on to the green man down into the lovely A12 tail back caused by an accident in the blackwall tunnell, took me an hour to get to Westfield only to turn back, i truly hate driving now if it's just to get to work!


----------



## 13 rider (20 Jan 2016)

that's it . looked forward to tomorrow  doing it again


----------



## martint235 (20 Jan 2016)

Bad day for commuting today. Another muppet tried to come alongside me when there wasn't room. Told him to feck off, shut the door on him and dared him to beep. I was really up for a ruck but he thought better of it.


----------



## martint235 (21 Jan 2016)

I can feel another iteration of "Operation Kalm" coming on. Otherwise I think I'm likely to deck someone. Today's cockwomble was, quelle surprise, another cyclist. Stupidly bright flashing light that meant that when he was behind me, I couldn't see anything else. And a MGIF attitude that wasn't backed up by his ability or his legs but he still insisted. At. Every. Single. Set. Of. Lights. Eventually lost him on the climb out of Penge where he'd pushed himself to the front of the traffic queue (of two cars and me) and then sat spinning his legs messing with his gears. 

On a brighter note, when he wasn't around, there were no muppets in cars today and it wasn't quite as cold as yesterday but I am getting tired of being cold now. At least it's dry.


----------



## HarryTheDog (21 Jan 2016)

It was surprisingly grippy out there with no real ice. Frost on some of the cycleways so tried to use the road as much as possible.

Had a bit of SCR with a guy from Barking to Canning Town, I was chasing him down from Barking for over 2 miles as he had a head start due to getting a light phase ahead of me. I caught and overtook him a bit before Canning Town and he instantly crumpled and gave up after that.

Had a bit of a karma moment in Canning Town , I was sat at a red light at a cross roads , cyclist goes straight through the red and then gets stopped by a car and stops and clips out, he then goes to clip back in, misses his pedal and ends up with his foot on the deck near the front of his wheel and head butts his stem. Lights went green and I span past.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jan 2016)

I had no oomph for the commute today. Just wasn't into it for some reason. So went the shorter, slower, scenic route through the parks.


----------



## Origamist (21 Jan 2016)

Ice bike again - glad I did as there were a few patches that could have caught me out. -1C with a tailwind, but still struggled to hit a 17mph average - means the commute is taking 15 mins longer...

Looks like the mild wet weather is going to return this pm.


----------



## chriswoody (21 Jan 2016)

Argh just been fined 15 Euros! It"s -8 and perishingly cold, so I stupidly decided to take a small shortcut through a pedestrian zone, because it looked empty. Only got 10 metres before I saw the police car. Bugger. Lots of others being fined as well. Well that's the rules and I know I shouldn't have done, still stings though.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (21 Jan 2016)

I could see it getting lighter today for the first time which was very welcome


----------



## martint235 (21 Jan 2016)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I could see it getting lighter today for the first time which was very welcome


I've noticed it more going home. I'm almost at the stage where I don't need lights, will probably drop to one front one tonight.


----------



## fimm (21 Jan 2016)

It was "let's kill fimm" day today... two stupid overtakes (including one by a bin lorry going downhill in a nominally 40) and someone sounding their horn at me, because I exist, no doubt.


----------



## Tin Pot (21 Jan 2016)

fimm said:


> It was "let's kill fimm" day today... two stupid overtakes (including one by a bin lorry going downhill in a nominally 40) and someone sounding their horn at me, because I exist, no doubt.



Do t worry tomorrow will be better!


----------



## summerdays (21 Jan 2016)

I tried taking an alternative route today.... But it then threw me a little and I ended up going up the hill I was trying to avoid.... Still fastest woman up it this year (but at the same time also the slowest) I will try to avoid making that mistake again!


----------



## 13 rider (21 Jan 2016)

Cold this morning , my rear brake lever appeared to freeze up . about a mile from work went to brake and lever didn't moved luckly managed to roll to a stop with just front brake . quick inspection in the dark couldn't see anything so continued to work put the bike inside went and got changed .Went back to bike and everythings OK had it thawed out?. Will get a spray of gt85 tonight. . Coming home got scalped by a guy on a roadie go up an incline I just let him go Then at the next junction he got held up and I didn't so gap halved so up the tempo and I slowly reeling him he on the flat got to within 2 MTS when he turned into his driveway robbing me of my scalp .See very few bikes travelling in my direction so don't get much chance of scr .Another two day commuting week done


----------



## martint235 (21 Jan 2016)

Had a girl jump onto the pavement to get in front of me at some lights. Didn't mind though  Just a shame she wasn't a bit quicker.


----------



## DCLane (21 Jan 2016)

It's been fine for a while - then a nutcase this evening tries to force me to stop ... twice. Shouts at me to stop but I'm not that daft.

On reflecting 30 seconds later it appears I was ahead of him when he was trying to get into his driveway at speed. So I go back and there's the car. Cue address and reg. which have both now been reported and I've a GPS tracker showing me having to swerve several times and change route.


----------



## IBarrett (21 Jan 2016)

Do you think I would get arrested if I carried a rubber kosh and smacked any idiot walking diagonally in the pavement/cycle path with their head down looking at their boots ?
I see at least one on every commute. 

Last night there were 4 of them abreast on a new and well signed cycle path. Nobody flinched though I shouted twice. I had to ride up the grass verge to miss them but I made sure they knew I wasn't happy. What I wouldn't have given for a rounders bat.


----------



## martint235 (22 Jan 2016)

No tights!!! Yay!!! I was sure I'd broken the 15mph average today but no. I can't figure out where I'm losing it, must be in traffic somewhere. Or as I suspect mudguards create a huge drag effect!!

Other than that nothing to report. No muppets. One kind van driver who hung back to give me space to get round a slow cyclist in Norwood. He got a thank you wave


----------



## DWiggy (22 Jan 2016)

Quite a bit warmer today  although had a numpty try and have me off on a roundabout


----------



## IBarrett (22 Jan 2016)

As I got the bike out this morning I stood there thinking what a lovely morning it was and how I was going to enjoy the ride because it felt warm and was dry.

within 10 minutes of setting off it started to rain and by the time I got to work 50 minutes later it was properly chucking it down.

No cyclepath numpties today ;-)

A fellow cyclist slowed down to ask if everything was OK as I was stopped trying to get my waterproof trousers on. Little things like that make a difference. Thank you whoever you were.


----------



## summerdays (22 Jan 2016)

One cycle path numpty. I'm following this lady complete with one of those orange paddle things that stick out to the right, and she is ahead by 10 ft, so she signals that she is going to turn left up ahead for a whole 5 seconds or more (I'm the only one behind that can see the signal), and then she wallops a pedestrian with her hand because they are in the way, and they have their back to her so couldn't have known she was behind them. And promptly turns left in front of them All completely pointless!


----------



## HarryTheDog (22 Jan 2016)

Just windy this morning, started to rain with 2 miles to go so only got damp. Got to work late ( got stuck to my bed) and had to go to a meeting in Lycra, got told I was taking dress down Friday a little too far.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Jan 2016)

Off the ice bike today and back onto the Tricross, I wasn't much faster but it was a lot easier


----------



## benb (22 Jan 2016)

Yesterday nearly ran over a dog that shot across my path. I'm glad my brakes were good!

Today back in shorts again!


----------



## Origamist (22 Jan 2016)

Was having a terrific commute...tailwind, back on the trusty commuter, almost a 20mph average, 1 mile from work when a car chooses to ignore me on a RaB and pulls out. Cue emergency braking ans swearing, missed me by 2 feet. She looked shocked when she saw me, but by then she was 6 metres over the give way line, doing 30mph...


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (22 Jan 2016)

Really hard today, the freezing weather was replaced by a gusting head wind for all 15 miles to work.
Pisser really, but look on the brightside, its Friday !!!


----------



## Ciar (22 Jan 2016)

Just the usual still wearing winter gear when i left and shockingly not overly sweaty when i reached my destination, i think my effort factor was low this morning, decided it was a day for pootling.

on top of that i managed to dodge the predicted rain just the odd bit of drizzle which didn't last long, hoping for a similar ride home followed by a glass of red wine and then Lemmy on BBC4 at 11pm, about time that poxy channel did a tribute!


----------



## IBarrett (22 Jan 2016)

I 'commuted' up to Bulwell at lunch to get myself a jacket spud.
Then I 'commuted' back to work. 
Total about 3 miles - if that.

But I did have to put my waterproofs on because it was still very wet out. So I'm counting it ;-)


----------



## Drago (22 Jan 2016)

Hissing down with rain, so left early and took my time as didn't want to boil myself in the waterproofs. Nevertheless, quite enjoyed the ride.

Big up the the lorry driver that very kindly held back the traffic so I could get safely past a queue of parked cars - he earned a very grateful thumbs-up from me.


----------



## RoubaixCube (22 Jan 2016)

Commuted to work in full waterproofs expecting a heavy downpour but it never came. Only light drizzle


----------



## summerdays (22 Jan 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Commuted to work in full waterproofs expecting a heavy downpour but it never came. Only light drizzle


It's ok I took your share but to make up for it the homeward commute was in t-shirt sleeves as it was sunny and warm!


----------



## RoubaixCube (22 Jan 2016)

summerdays said:


> It's ok I took your share but to make up for it the homeward commute was in t-shirt sleeves as it was sunny and warm!




 dark and depressing here.. Ground is still wet from rain about 3hrs ago. 

On a side note. Its Friday night and all the hot women are out ;p


----------



## Drago (23 Jan 2016)

Interesting commute in today.

About a mile into the Forest my chain dropped off the big ring. Not happened before in this bike (I'll look at it when I'm on my rest days).

I stopped to sort it out and blow me down if 2 roadies didn't go past! Wet, windy and salty roads yet 2 roadies were out in public! The first was a lady and disappeared into the distance right quick, and no messing. The seconf was on a nice looking Cervelo, and also breezed past. A bit miffed that neither had stopped to check I was OK.

Anyhoo, I refitted the chain and off I went. Despite being on a commuter with mudgurards and lights and wearing full waterproofs and a rucksack I soon hauled him in. "Hello", said I. "Hello" he gasped. "Training ride?". Huff, puff, "yes!". "Fair enough, first one this year?". Huff, huff, puff, deep breath, "yes!". He was clearly struggling a bit, then the penny dropped "Rollers?" I asked, "Yes" he gasped. "Ah, I see, they don't prepare you for a 20 know headwind, eh?". He'd run out of puff and instead shook his head. I bid him farewell and toddled off, leaving him to his endeavours. 

Other than that, an uneventful ride.


----------



## RoubaixCube (23 Jan 2016)

Got caught up in a bit of drizzle on the way home (i actually loved it) The only waterproof items of clothing i had on were my Shimano MT71 shoes and my windchill II which isnt even 100% waterproof and was starting to take on water. Luckily i made it home before i was completely soaked through.

On the way back home I was forced off the road and nearly hit head on by a woman who jumped a red and proceeded to drive on the wrong side of the road towards me and on coming traffic. Judging by the look on her face She had no idea what she was doing. She couldnt even see me and was too focused on the oncoming traffic on front of her to worry about me.

How the hell do some of these people pass their driving test? These people shouldnt be anywhere near the road let alone any motorised vehicle.
past that i was cut up three times by another vehicle that was attempting to merge with the right hand traffic and would not let me pass even though i was almost next to him. I was close enough to knock on his window but he probably would have had a heart attack because he wasnt using his mirrors to see what the car he was trying to merge in front of was doing..... So i went around the other side of him, knocked on his window and shouted a big f**k you before continuing to filter through the traffic.

I should have flicked his mirror right off.

Past that - the usual riff raff of black cabbies doing close passes. They protest against companies like uber ruining their livelyhood by stealing all their business but drive like complete knob ends. Obviously not all cabbies are self-gratification artists but some do drive like absolute c*nts.


It was a 'good commute' any commute i arrive back home in one peice is a good commute......

Quick splash of GT85 on the drive chain to get the rain out but the bike needs a wash tomorrow - the drive chain is all black and nassssty.


----------



## benb (24 Jan 2016)

A queue of traffic ahead, and some twunt decides to overtake anyway. 
I say, quietly I thought (and not particularly angrily), "that was pointless" but the passenger must have had their window open, as next thing I know the door flies open, nearly taking me off, and some knucle-dragger is shouting "what did you effing say?" 

I didn't bother explaining, just cycled off and left him to his early heart attack. 

Some people.


----------



## grumpyoldwoman (24 Jan 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> On a side note. Its Friday night and all the hot women are out ;p



Not ALL of them


----------



## RoubaixCube (24 Jan 2016)

grumpyoldwoman said:


> Not ALL of them



After a few pints, it wont matter


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (25 Jan 2016)

Great ride this morning. Over the weekend I did a complete strip down and rebuilt the hack with a new groupset, and wow, it's like a different bike. So mild this morning too so extended a smidge to complete a 29 miler. Looks like we have a bit of a squidgy week on the way, but hey, it's nice to be seeing the light starting to appear in the morning so mustn't grumble.


----------



## HarryTheDog (25 Jan 2016)

Got overtake going up “bear hill” 4 miles after starting out (the little rise just before I turn off left down Harold Hill) by a guy who has done it before. He knows where I turn off so gets an overtake in before I disappear. This time he was resplendent in sky blue bib tights and a black and white zebra print top.

Apart from that no one to play with apart from a young skinny racing snake on a fixie I caught up with in traffic, my presence seemed to speed him up, I felt sorry for him though as he really had to spin down the hills whilst I just free wheeled behind. We went our different ways after a very short while so I never got any SCR out of him.
Don't think I'll need the fleecy lined winter top tomorrow, it was a tad too warm today.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jan 2016)

A lovely sunrise this morning, all reds, oranges and yellows. And the hugest moon I have seen for a while. Quite spectacular.
A lovely morning for a commute, except for all the traffic. It was snarled up everywhere.
I was also commuting on my Van Nick as my normal commuter is in the LBS getting some love and attention. It really does make a nice change commuting on a different, much nicer bike.


----------



## ManiaMuse (25 Jan 2016)

Gloriously mild shorts weather this morning and lovely colourful sunrise in the Northwest too.

Cleaned my bike at the weekend for the first time in a while including the drivetrain and rims. Now my bike goes faster and stops in a reasonable amount of time, who'd have thunk it? Also finally replaced my cleats which were completely worn out, why are Shimano SL cleats made out of cheese?

Apologies about the upcoming rain though, my fault for cleaning my bike.


----------



## martint235 (25 Jan 2016)

An uneventful day. I'm still slow though which is puzzling. Comfortably did a century yesterday at over 16mph but struggled to get a 14mph this morning. The bike is obviously heavier but even so.


----------



## Tin Pot (25 Jan 2016)

Near miss today.

Vauxhall in front of me indicates and manoeuvres to pass two buses at a stop, so I up gear, pull out and step up the pace...only for Mr Vauxhall to change his sodding mind and hit the anchors. :|

My nice new brake pads did a great job as I wrench my forearms into action. The back wheel became skittish as it started coming round and I skidded to a halt with the front wheel ooh a good inch from the Vx bumper.


----------



## fossyant (25 Jan 2016)

benb said:


> A queue of traffic ahead, and some twunt decides to overtake anyway.
> I say, quietly I thought (and not particularly angrily), "that was pointless" but the passenger must have had their window open, as next thing I know the door flies open, nearly taking me off, and some knucle-dragger is shouting "what did you effing say?"
> 
> I didn't bother explaining, just cycled off and left him to his early heart attack.
> ...



Done that once, driver overtook in clouds of diesel smoke, then had to bang his alloys up a curb as he hadn't given himself space to stop outside the shop. Wasn't too happy when I said 'that was pointless' as I sailed past. Angry little man.


----------



## Tin Pot (25 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> A lovely sunrise this morning, all reds, oranges and yellows. And the hugest moon I have seed for a while. Quite spectacular.
> A lovely morning for a commute, except for all the traffic. It was snarled up everywhere.
> I was also commuting on my Van Nick as my normal commuter is in the LBS getting some love and attention. It really does make a nice change commuting on a different, much nicer bike.



Yeah I was cycling towards the moon for a while today, lovely view.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Jan 2016)

Broke 15mph average for the first time in an absolute age, chain might need a quick clean tonight


----------



## Tin Pot (25 Jan 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Broke 15mph average for the first time in an absolute age, chain might need a quick clean tonight



Finally broke two hours on the commute in:

01:59:29


----------



## fimm (25 Jan 2016)

I haven't been out on the big bike for a while, but did get it out on Friday. Had a wonderful tailwind and a beautiful full moon on the way home.
Big bike again today. Was a bit too windy, really!!


----------



## donnydave (25 Jan 2016)

Finally gave up and bought a new front light. My old one would flicker when going over bumps and the battery indicator was useless. I had a back-up light but that was equally rubbish so my journeys were mainly spent whacking the lights and shouting at them to work, bit like john cleese and the troublesome car. For the first time in ages this morning I enjoyed my commute even thought it was a bit windy, now I can just put my light on and not have to worry. Looking forwards to the ride home (also for the first time in ages)


----------



## jahlive905 (25 Jan 2016)

First commute in to work of 2016. Started feeling sick from the lack of fitness after two miles. Managed to get a flat tyre just before Lewisham roundabout. Fixed it in seven minutes. Sprinted the rest of the journey in. Got a PB.


----------



## summerdays (25 Jan 2016)

The inward commute felt as if I had Friday legs on, but nothing else of note.... And the homeward commute was irritating as I didn't realise how often I glance down at my computer which had stopped recording.... And in my brain that somehow meant I wasn't cycling.

Also one of the cyclists coming towards me on the cycle path had two pedestrians in his way and was waiting for me, except I was 15 ft plus away, so I twice indicated he should go first, but he waited and then said...."you were going uphill" in an attractive slightly foreign accent!


----------



## HarryTheDog (25 Jan 2016)

Pleasant tailwind on the way home. Going to have to think as to whether I commute tomorrow, 48 Mph winds in the evening out my way, they will be sort of tailwind but with a bit of crosswind as well. May take the half sensible option ie the car/train.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Jan 2016)

HarryTheDog said:


> Pleasant tailwind on the way home. Going to have to think as to whether I commute tomorrow, 48 Mph winds in the evening out my way, they will be sort of tailwind but with a bit of crosswind as well. May take the half sensible option ie the car/train.



Bugger, 46mph headwind for me tomorrow night, will be a short ride home


----------



## benb (25 Jan 2016)

A couple of weeks old, but some dozy pillock left hooked a cyclist in front of me, and I've only just just got round to sorting out the footage.


----------



## Tin Pot (25 Jan 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Yeah I was cycling towards the moon for a while today, lovely view.



And lovely cycling towards it on the way back!

Also broke two hours coming home, so a good days commute altogether.


----------



## Specialeyes (25 Jan 2016)

From yesterday's commute: the mossy corner which had me off at 15mph a few weeks ago almost had me off at 5mph... then the giant black tarpaulin blocking the A127 cycle path (and which I briefly considered bunny hopping) turned out to be the corpse of a dead horse. Felt physically sick after that.


----------



## RoubaixCube (25 Jan 2016)

Specialeyes said:


> the giant black tarpaulin blocking the A127 cycle path (and which I briefly considered bunny hopping) turned out to be the corpse of a dead horse. Felt physically sick after that.



A delivery for ASDA i assume


----------



## Specialeyes (25 Jan 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> A delivery for ASDA i assume


Or My Lidl Pony


----------



## RoubaixCube (25 Jan 2016)

Specialeyes said:


> Or My Lidl Pony



I canneigh believe it


----------



## Trickedem (25 Jan 2016)

I'm used to pedestrians stepping out without looking, obviously relying on hearing rather than looking to avoid approaching traffic. Tonight though it was a fox, I was just looking down at my gears or something, next second, I looked out and a fox had nonchalantly walked into the road right in front of me and was only a few feet away. Do foxes normally look before they cross a road?


----------



## RoubaixCube (26 Jan 2016)

Had a nobber in a van shouting at me when i joined the road to start my commute home. The fact that he had to drive at least 100m to scream at me as he had to wait for the traffic lights just makes this twat even more of a daffodil. Funnily enough he didnt do a close pass, but the car to his right was trying to bully him into mounting the pavement on the left... Priorities eh??? Who cares about other drivers being assho!es to you on the road when you can roll down the window and have a good old whale at a cyclist as you drive past who was (a) no where near you to begin with (b) handnt even started pedaling or attempted to join/merge with traffic yet (I was stationary - I had literally just sat on the bike and was waiting for a friend of mine who was also cycling with me to do the same before i pushed off)

Multiple close passes by the black cab posse - Some are way to close for comfort. Even though my commutes are short 40-50min rides (just under 8miles depending on what route i take) Im tempted to don a helmet cam for my own safety. The number of close passes I have experienced that are made by black cabbies are just beyond acceptable.


----------



## BEHMOTH66 (26 Jan 2016)

I had yet another altercation with a black cab yesterday cycling home in Salford strong head wind, when car turning left blocks the road for other cars, a taxi over takes with about 15m to spare so I go along the inside as my way is clear. Ho no not with this idiot who then moves left to block me off into a parked car. Caught him up at the crossing which was 100 yards away he told me I had no right to undertake ha ha...the fact he could hardly speak English didn't help either reported him to Manchester city council took a picture of him too, then hit prime position coming up to a junction. he then lagged behind me for about 300 yards till he could turn off.
he was also riding in a cycle lane earlier and stopped in an ASL when are the police going to take these offences seriously when the motorist has passed a bike less then 5 seconds ago....... Sorry on a rant now.....

so on to this morning pedestrian started this morning 30ft from a crossing he slowly walks in front of me looking at me while walking into my path middle of the road crossing to my left didn't like the fact I called him a self-gratification artist. he definitely didn't like the fact I stopped after he tried to spit at me. well stopped turned round to find the dick had run when he seen me stopping. I will be definitely on the look out for that guy in the next couple of weeks


----------



## Leaway2 (26 Jan 2016)

Not the commute, but walking through the office building, "Oooh you don't want to be cycling today, there is going to be a storm" from a random worker. Yes OK duly noted.


----------



## DWiggy (26 Jan 2016)

Ride in was quite nice, warm with a slight tail wind but the ride home looks pretty nasty, rain with 49mph gusts might give it a miss will see how it develops.


----------



## HarryTheDog (26 Jan 2016)

Decided I will brave the big winds forecast for the evening and cycled in again. 
A brisk headwind ensured hard work all the way. At the Lights in Canning Town one of my Strava cohorts caught me at the lights, I then kicked his butt up the hill. Amusingly one of the guys who normally cycles to work from Hornchurch was driving in and we met in the car park at work, he asked me if the guy in HCC shorts ever caught me. He had been watching him chase me down as he drove in on the A13 and wondered how it all panned out.


----------



## summerdays (26 Jan 2016)

One impatient eejit... a cyclist! Part of my commute takes me across a narrow part of cycle path (ring road bridge over the Frome), and they have made it narrower by having cones sitting on it. Today a cyclist behind rang his bell several times, presumably so I could move to the side, run into a cone and then he could pass. I ignored him until I was across then when the path was wider I let him pass, was it really so hard to wait 50 meters? I could still see you a mile later so it wasn't as if you were that much faster!


----------



## ManiaMuse (26 Jan 2016)

Mega tailwind for once, actually overtook a car _only_ going at 30mph on the A34 because it was annoying me that they weren't going at the speed limit when it was clear in front!

Probably going to be a slog going home though, even moreso if it is raining though.


----------



## apb (26 Jan 2016)

lots of rain and head wind this morning, but i found it quite invigorating. Glad my commute is only 6 miles as i was a bit over it when i got to work.


----------



## Wolf616 (26 Jan 2016)

Big thanks to the HGV driver who _didn't _crush me under his wheels today after I botched an attempt to change into his lane, crashing straight into the back of a car in front and ending up sprawled directly in front of the HGV. He even got out and checked to see I was okay, which was nice. Ensured what was a relatively minor crash with some bruised fingers and shins did not escalate into me doing an impression of a pancake.


Weirdly my feet unclipped themselves from the pedals. Is there a kind of failsafe, or will the force of the crash be enough to unclip them regardless?


----------



## ManiaMuse (26 Jan 2016)

Wolf616 said:


> Big thanks to the HGV driver who _didn't _crush me under his wheels today after I botched an attempt to change into his lane, crashing straight into the back of a car in front and ending up sprawled directly in front of the HGV. He even got out and checked to see I was okay, which was nice. Ensured what was a relatively minor crash with some bruised fingers and shins did not escalate into me doing an impression of a pancake.
> 
> 
> *Weirdly my feet unclipped themselves from the pedals. Is there a kind of failsafe, or will the force of the crash be enough to unclip them regardless?*


My feet have always unclipped by themselves when I've crashed even though I have them set quite tight. They will unclip if you apply enough sudden upwards force and there is usually a bit of sudden twisting/sideways jarring of the bike/feet well when you crash enough to make them release. Similar to ski bindings in a way although probably not designed so much for regular falls.


----------



## Origamist (26 Jan 2016)

Left early to escape the rain and benefited from a strong tailwind. 20mph average and was flying through Tatton Park. Raced a rabbit too.

I'm in denial about the return leg...


----------



## benb (26 Jan 2016)

Origamist said:


> I'm in denial about the return leg...



You're cycling in Egypt?


----------



## Ciar (26 Jan 2016)

Nothing exciting this morning and i checked the weather forecast, so prepared for rain this evening but no bugger mentioned wind! 

have cold, legs don't like me and then it's windy, at the moment i honestly am not looking forward to the return journey with added rain hah!


----------



## Archeress (26 Jan 2016)

Just cycled into loonie-versity, wondering what possessed me, wind was very strong at times. To top it off, went out to the road bike and it had a flat, so had to take the MTB which just flings the muck everywhere. 

Hugs 
Archeress x


----------



## TheJDog (26 Jan 2016)

Last night I said to a guy (who was all kitted up and on a decent bike) "you know you have no rear lights?" (it looked like he'd either forgotten to turn it on or it had run out), and instead of a reasonable "yes, I know" or something like that, I got "it ran out... mind your own business." I was very tempted to cycle back and have a go, but I just called him a dick and cycled on.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (26 Jan 2016)

I'd set myself up to go straight in this morning but then had the thought that it's so mild I may as well enjoy it, so turned it into a standard morning. Had a very brief piece of SCR with the BMC Kid. I was happy cruising along but after he had shoulder checked and then started to accelerate I just couldn't resist. He was toast within a mile or so. 
Mid 20's for the constant wind, mid 40's for the gusts later, I'll be deploying 'tuck in and spin'.


----------



## rugby bloke (26 Jan 2016)

Pretty uneventful on the way in, Gawd its going to be nasty riding home ... going to look like a proper drowned rat on the train.


----------



## Tin Pot (26 Jan 2016)

I'm skipping tomorrow, next commute on Thursday methinks.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jan 2016)

Skipping? You must be a very happy person, right time to go tackle that headwind


----------



## summerdays (26 Jan 2016)

I have been thoroughly soaked on multiple occasions today, nasty commute home, so much standing water having rained all day that I've had multiple deluges from passing motorists!  Managed to make one pedestrian smile who caught me going through an enormous puddle with both legs out to the side!


----------



## Archeress (26 Jan 2016)

summerdays said:


> I have been thoroughly soaked on multiple occasions today, nasty commute home, so much standing water having rained all day that I've had multiple deluges from passing motorists!  Managed to make one pedestrian smile who caught me going through an enormous puddle with both legs out to the side!


There was a lot of standing water on my route too. The most powerful front light decided to illuminate its low battery warning so I reduced the output making it hard to spot the puddles, especially as I wear glasses for short sightedness.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## cyberknight (26 Jan 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Skipping? You must be a very happy person, right time to go tackle that headwind


I got blown all over the place on the way home this morning , wimping out and taking the car as i dont fancy eing blown off the road on the exposed lanes and i know for a fact im facing an 11 hour shift + so i will not get home till 8 even in the car .


----------



## summerdays (26 Jan 2016)

Archeress said:


> There was a lot of standing water on my route too. The most powerful front light decided to illuminate its low battery warning so I reduced the output making it hard to spot the puddles, especially as I wear glasses for short sightedness.
> 
> Hugs
> Archeress x


The big puddle and the place nearby where I had my soaking was at the junction of the main road to UWE and the ring road.


----------



## HarryTheDog (26 Jan 2016)

Not bad at all, expecting huge winds and lashing rain. Got a brisk wind and a bit damp really. 3 prs on Strava.
When I got out to the countryside I was in desperate need of a pee, first clump of bushes I jumped off the bike and threw it in the hedge ( lights still on) only to be held up in my quest by the very next car stopping to see if I was ok. He laughed when I told him what I was up to.( probably a cyclist ) Then off course instead of being a quick one, it went on for ages and I was dreading someone else stopping, luckily no one else did..


----------



## Maverick Goose (26 Jan 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> I canneigh believe it


Neigh,neigh,thrice neigh


----------



## Archeress (26 Jan 2016)

summerdays said:


> The big puddle and the place nearby where I had my soaking was at the junction of the main road to UWE and the ring road.


I leave UWE at the north entrance, the one at the top of the hill before the road drops to the MOD. I cross at the pedestrian crossing and head towards Parkway. My big puddle was on an unilluminated cycle path section of Concorde Way.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## summerdays (26 Jan 2016)

Archeress said:


> I leave UWE at the north entrance, the one at the top of the hill before the road drops to the MOD. I cross at the pedestrian crossing and head towards Parkway. My big puddle was on an unilluminated cycle path section of Concorde Way.
> 
> Hugs
> Archeress x


Ah where the nasty barrier is on my route! The hill up from the MOD is where the man waited for me yesterday because I was going uphill!


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jan 2016)

Another cycle commuter here blown all over the place. It was pretty nasty out there. Very dark, strong blustery winds and swirling rain. Not the nicest of commutes I have ever done I must admit.

I took the short route home.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (26 Jan 2016)

I just finished my first commute to work, after 5.5 weeks of holidays. Nice ride, pity about the destination, though.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jan 2016)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I just finished my first commute to work, after 5.5 weeks of holidays. Nice ride, pity about the destination, though.




5.5 weeks?
Blimey... nice work if you can get it


----------



## Spartak (26 Jan 2016)

@summerdays 

Not sure what time you cross the Bromley Heath Viaduct ?
But just heard it's being closed tomorrow evening. 

Let's hope they repair the 'Frenchay Pave' section at the same time ?!


----------



## summerdays (26 Jan 2016)

Spartak said:


> @summerdays
> 
> Not sure what time you cross the Bromley Heath Viaduct ?
> But just heard it's being closed tomorrow evening.
> ...


I normally cross about just after 8 in the morning, and then again about 4/4:30... Just saw something on Twitter saying a lane closed on the road but no mention of the path. Any more details when it's closed? I noticed they had removed the cones for my homeward commute this evening. And yes my teeth would appreciate them re doing that section and moving their workers cabin 2 ft further back off the path!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (26 Jan 2016)

cyberknight said:


> I got blown all over the place on the way home this morning , wimping out and taking the car as i dont fancy eing blown off the road on the exposed lanes and i know for a fact im facing an 11 hour shift + so i will not get home till 8 even in the car .


I did get a bit of a beasting through Repton bottoms tonight CK. 
Are you riding the Reliability on Sunday?


----------



## Origamist (26 Jan 2016)

Not as bad as anticipated, the wind had eased a bit and was a X headwind. Dry and stupidly mild for late Jan, was sweating buckets.


----------



## Ciar (27 Jan 2016)

Oddly enough i expected the worst, but last nights return journey for once was surprisingly lovely! i know your thinking he's mad, well it rained solidly and it was windy mostly from side streets, but for once it was generally behind me and i was pretty snug in my cod in butter sauce all in all i enjoyed it ;-)

where as today i still have a crappy cold and now tooth ache, so bailed out and drove in, will resume the usual first thing Thursday.


----------



## Arjimlad (27 Jan 2016)

If I'd paid too much attention to the Met Office forecast I would have missed a very pleasant 6.5 mile ride to work today. My wife encouraged me to cycle instead and I will be able to do an 11-12 mile ride home this evening with the rain clearing through. 

The wind was not too bad and there was a little rain. Refreshing.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (27 Jan 2016)

Yesterd Left the house in OK conditions, half a mile up the road was brought to a standstill by an enormous gust of wind. I though it was a freak gust, it wasn't. There then follow 11 miles of struggle. One section is normally done at about 20mph, yesterday 8 mph. Hideous and a little unnerving trying not to get blown under the wheels of vehicles.


----------



## I like Skol (27 Jan 2016)

Yeeeeeeehah! This mornings ride home must easily have been the fastest this year. I was on fire and romped along at a fair old rate of knots (and the wind might have been behind me )


----------



## fossyant (27 Jan 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Yeeeeeeehah! This mornings ride home must easily have been the fastest this year. I was on fire and romped along at a fair old rate of knots *(and the wind might have been behind me *)



Pardon


----------



## apb (27 Jan 2016)

Had a nissan leaf charge past me on a narrow road this morning. Arse doesn't even pay road tax!


----------



## subaqua (27 Jan 2016)

headwind in, tailwind home yesterday. I also stopped at the Fountain in Victoria Park to read the info board and learned something. 

headwind in today was horrible. commute in was Slow as F. looking forward to ride home if the wind strength stays same.


----------



## donnydave (27 Jan 2016)

massive tailwind on the way home last night, I could have done with a bigger gear, I think the top gear on my bike is 52/11, could have gone faster! Opposite this morning of course. Happily most of the motorists out and about had taken the weather conditions into account when navigating round more vulnerable road users, apart from one complete balloon who mistook me being blown to the left by a particularly strong gust as an invitation to pass in the face of oncoming traffic (he only had to wait for 3 more cars, you know how it goes!), only for me to counter steer into his rear passenger door as his car shielded me from the wind as he passed


----------



## ACS (27 Jan 2016)

Running a wee bit late so I took the shorter route (10miles) this morning. The majority of the route is along a rural 'B' class road and generally carries little traffic. Had the unusual experience of overtaking 4 vehicles parked fairly close together all with front drivers side punctures. 

Smirking! Me? How could you think such a thing.


----------



## Karlt (27 Jan 2016)

Alas my commute home was into the wind and took for ***ing ever. Horrible. And traffic bad so even where I could make progress even with the wind I couldn't because of the queues.


----------



## cyberknight (27 Jan 2016)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> I did get a bit of a beasting through Repton bottoms tonight CK.
> Are you riding the Reliability on Sunday?


I havent decided yet , theres a chance of a double time sunday at work but doing 2 hours a day overtime a night all week so i might turn it down .Are you doing it ?


----------



## hennbell (27 Jan 2016)

Sudden increase in temperature here on the Canadian Prairies. It is expected to go to +3 C today and we had actual rain last night. The apocalypses must be around the corner.


----------



## fimm (27 Jan 2016)

Chap turned right from side road onto the main road I was on, got rather too close to me, then decided he wanted to stop and talk to me about something. I'd just been to the dentist and was in no mood to discuss the finer points of headwear, bin-men outfits, or who pays for the road (and why this is relevant to not hitting a fellow road-user) so I just told him to go away and wouldn't talk. Possibly I should have at least found out what he wanted to say... it didn't sound like an apology, more something about lights.


----------



## summerdays (27 Jan 2016)

Strong headwind on the way in, especially on the Concorde way past the rugby pitches ... I was managing about 6mph on the flat and looking enviously at everyone going the opposite way.


----------



## MattDB (27 Jan 2016)

Big tyres do not make me invincible 

After a fall off my road bike with 23's on I decided to get an MTB for the wet winter roads. This morning fairly slowly turned a corner on a shared footpath/cycleway and lost the front wheel, landed on my head somehow and my knee is making a clicking noise. Just about to set off for the return journey - straight back in the saddle am I right?


----------



## Archeress (27 Jan 2016)

summerdays said:


> Strong headwind on the way in, especially on the Concorde way past the rugby pitches ... I was managing about 6mph on the flat and looking enviously at everyone going the opposite way.


Yes, my ride into UWE was battling the wind for most of the route. At least my ride home was dry and a lot less windy.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (27 Jan 2016)

cyberknight said:


> I havent decided yet , theres a chance of a double time sunday at work but doing 2 hours a day overtime a night all week so i might turn it down .Are you doing it ?


Yeah I'm riding it.


----------



## RoubaixCube (28 Jan 2016)

Chilly start to the morning. Sun is out though! going to be starting my commute soon


----------



## ManiaMuse (28 Jan 2016)

Just about daylight as I set off this morning , although was running a little late....bit chillier though as clear skies for once.

Now can the evenings just hurry up and get later please, fed up of commuting in the dark (probably got another 3/4 weeks of it in the evenings, grrr).


----------



## rugby bloke (28 Jan 2016)

Colder than I thought when I reached London. Very civilized traffic though, every one doing what they were supposed to do. It must have been some sort of "Bring your GT to work day", as on one stretch of Grey's Inn Road and Holborn I passed 2 Maserati Granturismos, a Jag F Type and a Porsche Carrera !


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jan 2016)

What a lovely sunrise and morning. Everything is sunshiny.. a sunshiney London day. 
Very little wind and nice and dry. The only downer was a car driver pulling out of a side road on my right without looking and had to slam on the anchors. twat. Luckily one of us was paying attention... and it wasn't him.


----------



## HarryTheDog (28 Jan 2016)

Pleasant un-eventful commute ruined by a email from the wife when I got to work. would I like to go to Costco, then Ikea tonight, its open till 22:30. Oh what joy for me tonight.


----------



## RoubaixCube (28 Jan 2016)

Freezing commute. Got a thermal jersey on underneath my softshell


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jan 2016)

HarryTheDog said:


> Pleasant un-eventful commute ruined by a email from the wife when I got to work. would I like to go to Costco, then Ikea tonight, its open till 22:30. Oh what joy for me tonight.




Living the dream..


----------



## Sim2003 (28 Jan 2016)

Well today i went back to work after having 2 weeks off with a chest and a ear infection, Felt fine and the ride in was good. Chest a bit tight still so took it nice and steady. Bloody finished my shift and I found I had a flat , luckily was the front tyre and good job i take a spare tube and all the junk i need if I have a problem. 

Turns out I had a hole emerge at the bottom of the valve , lucky it got me to work I guess. Im not counting it as a puncture though . Had no idea a new tube could make the ride feel so much different.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (28 Jan 2016)

HarryTheDog said:


> Pleasant un-eventful commute ruined by a email from the wife when I got to work. would I like to go to Costco, then Ikea tonight, its open till 22:30. Oh what joy for me tonight.


Theoretically it is a question so you are rightfully able to reply with "no". The follow up question of "are you going to Ikea tonight" may result in a different answer though...


----------



## cyberknight (28 Jan 2016)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Yeah I'm riding it.


I put my name down for 6 hours Sunday at work , with a family i cant turn down double time .


----------



## fossyant (28 Jan 2016)

HarryTheDog said:


> Pleasant un-eventful commute ruined by a email from the wife when I got to work. would I like to go to Costco, then Ikea tonight, its open till 22:30. Oh what joy for me tonight.



Brownie Points !!!


----------



## cyberknight (28 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> Brownie Points !!!


Our ikea is in the same park as decathlon , a few trips to ikea have been my suggestion


----------



## Karlt (28 Jan 2016)

Giltbrook?


----------



## cyberknight (28 Jan 2016)

Karlt said:


> Giltbrook?


Indeed .


----------



## martinclive (28 Jan 2016)

donnydave said:


> had a community police thingy person shout "SLOW DOWN" as a couple of us whipped past on the guided busway. I had actually already slowed down because I could see him hiding behind a bush in a break in the fence to leap out and shout at people, but he was wearing high vis and looked to be about 30 stone so it wasn't difficult to spot him. I didn't say anything but did think to myself "ha! you should have seen how fast I was going a moment ago!"


Sorry - been away - have they introduced a speed limit for cycling on the busway?


----------



## 13 rider (28 Jan 2016)

Lovely ride in this morning if a bit chilly 11.6 miles . Ride home tonight was windy as feck where did that come from ,headwind nearly all the way home 8 miles of struggle being blown across the road in places not the most pleasant ride .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Jan 2016)

13 rider said:


> Lovely ride in this morning if a bit chilly 11.6 miles . Ride home tonight was windy as feck where did that come from ,headwind nearly all the way home 8 miles of struggle being blow across the road in places not the most pleasant ride .



BBC local weather forecast reckon 60-70mph gusts tomorrow.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Jan 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> BBC local weather forecast reckon 60-70mph gusts tomorrow.


Not as brave as you car tomorrow . Bailed out of yesterday's ride as website said rain at 0700 and 1600 just when I commute . Typically is was fine at both these times and I wished I'd rode in


----------



## Drago (28 Jan 2016)

Yeah, blowing a game here already. Looking at the forecast it'll be Sunday before I'm riding in again.


----------



## glenn forger (28 Jan 2016)

still a bit of light in the sky when I left at five. Not much. A bit.


----------



## BalkanExpress (28 Jan 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> Colder than I thought when I reached London. Very civilized traffic though, every one doing what they were supposed to do. It must have been some sort of "Bring your GT to work day", as on one stretch of Grey's Inn Road and Holborn I passed 2 Maserati Granturismos, a Jag F Type and a Porsche Carrera !



When you said "bring your GT to work day" I instantly thought, 2 Karakorams, a Pantera and an Avalanche.


----------



## HarryTheDog (28 Jan 2016)

@ianrauk , @fossyant @MickeyBlueEyes My own fault I bought us a new bed for xmas. Now of course we need matching bedside tables. Me being a bloke obviously didn't think of that. 
However on my ride home traffic was completely rammed in dagenham with traffic trying to get off the A13, then all through Hornchurch etc. Turns out 10 miles of traffic backed up on the M25 and surrounding roads 2 lanes closed on QE2 bridge etc. Shopping trip cancelled hurrah!


----------



## RoubaixCube (28 Jan 2016)

The ride home wasnt bad. a bit gusty though but nothing major.

Wind is slowly starting to pick up now.


----------



## martint235 (29 Jan 2016)

Very strong headwind all the way in. I still managed an average of 14mph though which leads me to think I may have solved my commuting speed issue but I'll need a "normal" day to confirm that. Somehow I think the set up of the commuter has veered from that of Lelly so did a couple of checks. Ironically I think the saddle on the commuter may have edged too _high_ and so I've lowered it by 1cm. Felt much better today even with the headwind.

In other news, I'll pass 600 miles for the month today. That's the most in one month since last July and if I take out last July, more than any other month last year. And it's January!!!


----------



## RoubaixCube (29 Jan 2016)

Dont like it being this gusty so i think I'll be taking public transport today


----------



## Arjimlad (29 Jan 2016)

13 rider said:


> Not as brave as you car tomorrow . Bailed out of yesterday's ride as website said rain at 0700 and 1600 just when I commute . Typically is was fine at both these times and I wished I'd rode in



Dont'cha just hate it when that happens ? My wife talked me into riding on Wednesday and I was glad she did.


----------



## HarryTheDog (29 Jan 2016)

The wind was not as bad as it sounded from inside the house. Dont think it was the 40mph it was forecast to be.

Had some brain dead middle aged bloke in a beat up old red car try to fit in with me through a pinch point in Harold wood Estate , then when I would not allow him he tried entering the next roundabout with me on my inside,. He eventually got past me after the roundabout (no punishement pass) I caught him at the next lights and looking at him I don’t think he was malicious just completely stupid!

Down to Dagenham was hard work crosswind/headwind one or two bad gusts but not too much. When I rounded the corner at Dagenham and came along beside the A13 that’s when the hard work started, near on direct headwind! Overtook a few plodders then one of the guys I know from Strava and HCC, (Hornchurch Cycling club) caught me up on his De-Rosa, nice bloke, and we shared the work to Canning Town.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Jan 2016)

Had to drive to work today, first time since I don't know when. Woke up feeling bloody awful, the lurgy is going around our office and today it is my turn, if it wasn't month end I would have had the day off. 

Plus it meant I could drive my lad to work, poor bugger got knocked off his bike on Wednesday and he is nervous about getting back on the road. He's okay but the bike is a write off, only a couple of months old, and to make it worse he was that shocked he didn't get the drivers details, so it's going to cost me, but at least he is okay. Been a right shoot week, can't wait for it to end.


----------



## fossyant (29 Jan 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Had to drive to work today, first time since I don't know when. Woke up feeling bloody awful, the lurgy is going around our office and today it is my turn, if it wasn't month end I would have had the day off.
> 
> Plus it meant I could drive my lad to work, poor bugger got knocked off his bike on Wednesday and he is nervous about getting back on the road. He's okay but the bike is a write off, only a couple of months old, and to make it worse he was that shocked he didn't get the drivers details, so it's going to cost me, but at least he is okay. Been a right shoot week, can't wait for it to end.



Hope your lad is OK.

And more seriously, you driving to work ? I feel the end of the world is coming.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Dont like it being this gusty so i think I'll be taking public transport today




It actually wasn't that bad.


----------



## ManiaMuse (29 Jan 2016)

Sounded windy overnight but not too bad this morning, nothing that I couldn't handle. Not a proper tailwind again unfortunately but not a direct headwind or crosswind either, just a bit swirly although gusts weren't that bad. Suspect ride home will be another slog into a headwind again though hopefully dry.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (29 Jan 2016)

Wind was OK actually. Idiot in a Vauxhall squeezed past on a road where two cars can just about fit (one each direction) when there was an oncoming car, in a 20mph zone, where there are all sorts of bumps/irregularities on the left where I was cycling. I think I yelled hard enough for him to hear. 
Otherwise quite pleasant!


----------



## apb (29 Jan 2016)

caught the bus this morning


----------



## Origamist (29 Jan 2016)

Cross tailwind so speedy but a got blown about a bit on some stretches. Roads busier than normal, but driving was good. Punctured 4 miles from work and managed a sub 5 min change, which is quite quick for me!

The wind should be easing, so hopefully the home leg will be OK.


----------



## donnydave (29 Jan 2016)

martinclive said:


> Sorry - been away - have they introduced a speed limit for cycling on the busway?


 
nope not as far as I'm aware, just some busybody who likes shouting. Saw him again this morning, he lurks at the pedestrian entrance to the college that goes through the car park, where the peds cross the busway from the housing estate


----------



## cyberknight (29 Jan 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Had to drive to work today, first time since I don't know when. Woke up feeling bloody awful, the lurgy is going around our office and today it is my turn, if it wasn't month end I would have had the day off.
> 
> Plus it meant I could drive my lad to work, poor bugger got knocked off his bike on Wednesday and he is nervous about getting back on the road. He's okay but the bike is a write off, only a couple of months old, and to make it worse he was that shocked he didn't get the drivers details, so it's going to cost me, but at least he is okay. Been a right shoot week, can't wait for it to end.


GWS to your lad, dont push him back into riding as you are might make his nervousness worse, build up slow and steady .


----------



## cyberknight (29 Jan 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> BBC local weather forecast reckon 60-70mph gusts tomorrow.



It was not fun coming home this morning 



martint235 said:


> Very strong headwind all the way in. I still managed an average of 14mph though which leads me to think I may have solved my commuting speed issue but I'll need a "normal" day to confirm that. Somehow I think the set up of the commuter has veered from that of Lelly so did a couple of checks. Ironically I think the saddle on the commuter may have edged too _high_ and so I've lowered it by 1cm. Felt much better today even with the headwind.
> 
> In other news, I'll pass 600 miles for the month today. That's the most in one month since last July and if I take out last July, more than any other month last year. And it's January!!!



Sweet, 450 miles for me which is a better start than last year and if work is to believed the overtime will be less this year so less money but more time and more importantly i will feel like riding rather than being done in from work.


----------



## Ciar (29 Jan 2016)

Yesterday work from home and emergency dentist appt, followed by lots of Novocaine and a quality filling, today sore face sore legs and talk about headwind!!!!!!

i am mostly hoping tonight's return journey it's behind me ;-)


----------



## martinclive (29 Jan 2016)

donnydave said:


> nope not as far as I'm aware, just some busybody who likes shouting. Saw him again this morning, he lurks at the pedestrian entrance to the college that goes through the car park, where the peds cross the busway from the housing estate


Ah - I go off at Histon so don't usually pass there these days
Sounds like you need water bottle in hand and ready to squeeze in his general direction next time!!!
Take care


----------



## 13 rider (29 Jan 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Had to drive to work today, first time since I don't know when. Woke up feeling bloody awful, the lurgy is going around our office and today it is my turn, if it wasn't month end I would have had the day off.
> 
> Plus it meant I could drive my lad to work, poor bugger got knocked off his bike on Wednesday and he is nervous about getting back on the road. He's okay but the bike is a write off, only a couple of months old, and to make it worse he was that shocked he didn't get the drivers details, so it's going to cost me, but at least he is okay. Been a right shoot week, can't wait for it to end.


Hope your lads OK where did it happen
Could you remember how to get to work in a car you can't drive down the GC way


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Jan 2016)

13 rider said:


> Hope your lads OK where did it happen
> Could you remember how to get to work in a car you can't drive down the GC way



He's fine, few bruises, bump on the head. Happened on Forest Road just off Humberstone Road, Taxi took him out on a mini roundabout.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Jan 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> He's fine, few bruises, bump on the head. Happened on Forest Road just off Humberstone Road, Taxi took him out on a mini roundabout.


If the island Ulverscoft rd and forest road its a crappy mini island in a car and taxi drivers are mad, bad combination . Did he even get taxi company ? Main thing is he OK


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Jan 2016)

It's not that Forest Road, is the one near city centre


----------



## RoubaixCube (30 Jan 2016)

On and off headwind coming in to work. Passed a lady on a boris bike who went around a bend while texting on her iPhone... 

Do these people not care about their own safety anymore? 

I was tempted to do a RoadRash, roll up next to her and kick her off the bike. 

There are better ways to kill yourself that doesn't inconvenience others if you feel so inclined to walk down that dark path


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (30 Jan 2016)

Gusty ride yesterday morning and also had a visit from the fairy. Awful tube change too, was 20 mins before I was back up and running. Soggy grass verge, dark very dark, and the wind blowing, it wasn't pleasant. Got to work, patched the tube, made a brew and then came over all funny. Just felt bleugh... An hour later and I'm being given a lift home by a mate after countless bouts of the stuff that's not nice to discuss.
Feel a bit better today but its probably put me out of the local Reliability ride tomorrow which I was really looking forward to


----------



## The Rover (30 Jan 2016)

Haven't added to this for a while but I have been commuting, honestly!
Set off this morning at 5.45 into a 20mph wind and it was 2-3 degrees, never the less it was a decent ride in.
Set off home at 4ish not long after a very heavy hailstone shower so as well as being cold I was riding through loads of slush, I had a couple of miles of this and then it looked OK for a while before the hailstone arrived again, this time I had to ride with my left hand covering my face as it was brutal! This continued for another 20 mins before it started snowing! Add this to 40mph winds and it felt like a blizzard.
Finally made it home 15 mins later than it normally takes to find a very angry missus who was a bit annoyed that I'd actually ridden home and hadn't rung for a lift. ( I'd missed 2 calls from her ).

Probably the worst conditions I've ridden in but I've still got some perverse enjoyment from it!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (31 Jan 2016)

The Rover said:


> Probably the worst conditions I've ridden in but I've still got some perverse enjoyment from it!


Just shows you it's do-able doesn't it. The Rover 1 - 0 Mother Nature, well played chap.


----------



## martint235 (1 Feb 2016)

Enough of the headwind already!! I was almost blown to a standstill on Welling Way and then had to pedal down Whitefoot Lane in 53x17 just to maintain any kind of speed (I usually hit 30 down there). All in all it meant another slow one but hey ho.

No muppets strangely enough but quite bad traffic between Penge and Norwood.


----------



## summerdays (1 Feb 2016)

Windy .... yep windy.....

And an incredible number of females... at one point at a junction it was 5 females to one male.... and one of them was riding a very nice blue Thorn bike I think! And the one that made it to the top of an incline first.... the one on the mint green sit up and beg bike!!!


----------



## HarryTheDog (1 Feb 2016)

Stiff Crosswind then headwind. When I got to Rainham/Dagenham and turned the corner into the headwind I immediately met a young man I had never cycled with before at some lights. We chatted and decided to share the work in. Made the last 10 miles a little easier.( same trick as last Friday sharing the work with somebody) He would like to cycle more but his 8yr old and 6 yr old boys keep him busy on the weekends. I told him to take them MTB/Cyclocross racing, he had not considered that before, so I filled him in on Mud Sweat and gears and Eastern Cyclocross League races and how I used to take my kids.


Should be fun on the way home with a huge tailwind.


----------



## Mehmet (1 Feb 2016)

Fairly pleasant first half to the commute; second half not so. Had a guy stuck on my rear wheel heading down Upper Street which always makes me nervous, then a Luton van decided to squeeze me and a few other cyclists going through a pinch point.

7/10, hoping for an improvement tomorrow.


----------



## apb (1 Feb 2016)

i cleaned my bike on the weekend. I just could face putting it through another storm the day after i cleaned it, so i caught the bus and regret it.


----------



## Origamist (1 Feb 2016)

Not as bad as I thought this morning, but the wind is blowing a hoolie now. 

I had a phantom puncture feeling for 16 miles - but it must have been in my head...


----------



## RoubaixCube (1 Feb 2016)

WINDY!!! 17-18mph gusts. I honestly want to cycle but i dont fancy being blown into the wheels of oncoming cars by cross winds. Looks like public transport for me today


----------



## donnydave (1 Feb 2016)

I had a close shave comedy clipless moment, I normally unclip my right foot and put it down when stopping. Queue strong gust and desperate unclipping of left leg just in time to get it down on the ground and avoid embarrassment. Blended the frantic movement into pretending to stretch so it looked like I did it on purpose. I think I got away with it.


----------



## donnydave (1 Feb 2016)

Origamist said:


> Not as bad as I thought this morning, but the wind is blowing a hoolie now.
> 
> I had a phantom puncture feeling for 16 miles - but it must have been in my head...


 
I had that too! It felt like the rear was really really flat and I could feel the valve thumping round. Lots of glances to the floor, bounce around on the seat etc but in the end everything was fine. Very odd.


----------



## Ciar (1 Feb 2016)

Windy and tired legs and the cold handing on to me with it's snotty fingernails = today's ride in Bleh!


----------



## mangid (1 Feb 2016)

New tyres on bike yesterday (puncture due to split side wall), started off, and thought why's the bike no noisy ... Turns out Pro 4's are a lot noisy that the Gatorskins i had on.


----------



## fossyant (1 Feb 2016)

mangid said:


> New tyres on bike yesterday (puncture due to split side wall), started off, and thought why's the bike no noisy ... Turns out Pro 4's are a lot noisy that the Gatorskins i had on.



That's not noise, that's the 'whoosh'. Pop in some Latex tubes and they get more 'whooshy'.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (1 Feb 2016)

Had a couple of side swiping moments from the wind this morning through gaps in hedges, nothing too major but should of been more ready. Gusts into the mid 40's for the return leg should make it a slog and a half.


----------



## martint235 (1 Feb 2016)

*Positives:* quicker but probably due to tailwind. Over 16mph though so not to be sniffed at. First home commute without lights #summershere

*Negatives :* got caught by surprise and skinned by a racing snake on Rochester Way. Wasn't too far off the pace but work to be done


----------



## summerdays (1 Feb 2016)

Saw a car hit the wing mirror off a parked car, stop, then quickly drive off, but I was unable to get the full number plate! If the car hadn't been parked on the pavement then there wouldn't have been enough space for two cars to try to squeeze past each other.


----------



## Andrew_P (1 Feb 2016)

Too.Farking.Windy 

On, and on and on it goes fark right off.


----------



## cyberknight (1 Feb 2016)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Had a couple of side swiping moments from the wind this morning through gaps in hedges, nothing too major but should of been more ready. Gusts into the mid 40's for the return leg should make it a slog and a half.


How did the reliabilty ride go ?
I eneded up in the car for work Sunday as mrs ck wanted to out in the afternoon so i needed to get home asap , looked outside around 11 am and thought it was not a day for setting a good time ie wet and windy .
Went to ikea in the afternoon and came back home as it was queing right up to the slip road so the highlight of the day was a trip to the services for a coffee , on the way home i picked up an elite volare turbo from halfords ( 10 % bc discount ) and set it up.I did half an hour and my legs were fooked and today i have set up a spare wheel with the turbo tyre as you can see the standard tyre being eaten alive.


----------



## cyberknight (1 Feb 2016)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Gusty ride yesterday morning and also had a visit from the fairy. Awful tube change too, was 20 mins before I was back up and running. Soggy grass verge, dark very dark, and the wind blowing, it wasn't pleasant. Got to work, patched the tube, made a brew and then came over all funny. Just felt bleugh... An hour later and I'm being given a lift home by a mate after countless bouts of the stuff that's not nice to discuss.
> Feel a bit better today but its probably put me out of the local Reliability ride tomorrow which I was really looking forward to


Hope you ok  today , ignore my other post then as you didnt ride but as i said it was a crappy day .


----------



## subaqua (1 Feb 2016)

discovered that the centre join on my boxers , if not adjusted properly, presses on a most unfortunate place meaning i get numb nuts, and a feeling like i want to , well you know. 

that said and done and properly adjusted, i had a great ride home despite nutter in transit being interested in his phone. however karma appeared 100 yds up road where i saw a police car waiting to pull out of junction. i stopped and had a word and they moved back and turned lights off. and caught transit driver . 

result.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Feb 2016)

Now that was hard work... Having to pedal DOWN a hill to keep going. The only thing one could do is throw it in a low gear and just spin away. It was bleedin' mild too. So all that spinning and working hard against the wind bought a sweat on.


----------



## Tin Pot (1 Feb 2016)

Sweat in my eye blinding me on the way home a couple of times - had to get off the road to sort it.

It is February, right?


----------



## Origamist (1 Feb 2016)

Wind - 4 Origamist - 0


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (1 Feb 2016)

Vicious crosswind for most of today's commute home, particularly when going over the 'High Haddon Howler'.

Bookended by two super-fast wind-assisted strava segments, one of which gave me my first KOM and the other a 4th overall!

As they say "He who dares, wins"

https://www.strava.com/activities/483621349



Graham


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (1 Feb 2016)

cyberknight said:


> Hope you ok today , ignore my other post then as you didnt ride but as i said it was a crappy day .


Yeah pretty much back to business today but gutted I missed it yesterday. Oh well, can't be helped.


----------



## HarryTheDog (1 Feb 2016)

Tailwind assisted ride home, only bad gusts were near home in the country. Wife got worried about the wind and came out to find me in my car. She missed me somehow and I got home to find my car gone, her car still there. Briefly thought my car had been nicked, then the missus turned up and gave me a bollocking for riding in the wind.


----------



## martint235 (2 Feb 2016)

Ok, enough with the headwind!! I'm considering going back to a rucksack as it'll have a lot less drag under these conditions that a Carradice.

No muppets. I can't tell if Operation Kalm 2 is working or there are just fewer idiots kicking around at the moment.


----------



## HarryTheDog (2 Feb 2016)

Coming out of Barking I got caught by a lunatic ( in a good lunatic type of way) I have met before but not for over a year. He can do a 50 minute or so 25 mile TT. He was on his training bike, a 26 inch wheel single speed MTB with front suspension, 28-30mm wide tyres I think . ( using a 48 tooth chainring , 12 tooth rear cog) . We chatted and he has changed teams this year and now rides for Team Vision Racing TVR .

We ended up bombing past loads of roadies who probably thought the guy had a hidden motor. I checked on Strava when we finished and once I had met him we were averaging over 20mph into a 20mph headwind for a couple of miles.

We had a guy annoy him who we had overtook before who jumped us by going through a red light , this really got the goat of my companion so we then chased him down and overtook him again, he then checked his cadence meter, he had been spinning at 180rpm!
I'll stick to a road bike and gears thank you very much!


----------



## ManiaMuse (2 Feb 2016)

Seem to be getting lucky with the wind recently, the worst gusts seem to be happening either overnight or later in the morning after I have already got to work.


----------



## Origamist (2 Feb 2016)

The wind was from a more westerly direction this morning, meaning I didn't get the push to work that I hoped for. That said, it wasn't as gusty as yesterday and made decent progress. A bit nippier too, at 3C.

Brake pads wearing out at an alarming rate with all this rain and grime on the roads...(should probably check rim wear too!).


----------



## apb (2 Feb 2016)

strong headwind this morning, looking forward to the journey home. WEEEEEE!


----------



## Andrew_P (2 Feb 2016)

oh my I long for zero temp but low wind conditions that is my long distant memory of "winter"

Disc brakes - 1500 miles no servicing, no adjusting, no rim wear - add mudguards not washed the bike in two weeks! When I do give it a wash the rims look brand new now there is a novelty. 30mm slight knobble Schwalbe S-One Pro tubeless at 60psi super grippy and lovely ride 8.75kg bike weight. I think I have eventually got the perfect winter commuter bike.


----------



## martinclive (2 Feb 2016)

donnydave said:


> I had a close shave comedy clipless moment, I normally unclip my right foot and put it down when stopping. Queue strong gust and desperate unclipping of left leg just in time to get it down on the ground and avoid embarrassment. Blended the frantic movement into pretending to stretch so it looked like I did it on purpose. I think I got away with it.


Got blocked off by a white van by the kerb yesterday and did not get my foot out in time to avoid falling onto the pavement - I did not think fast enough to blame the wind - that must have been it!


----------



## HarryTheDog (2 Feb 2016)

Hit a pothole 3 miles from home out in the countryside , punctured rear. I was freezing by the time I had fixed it. Couldnt get the cold out of my hands the rest of the way home.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (2 Feb 2016)

HarryTheDog said:


> Hit a pothole 3 miles from home out in the countryside , punctured rear. I was freezing by the time I had fixed it. Couldnt get the cold out of my hands the rest of the way home.



It's a real bummer getting a puncture on a commute, particularly when it's dark and cold. I'm also more inclined to make a bad job of fixing it in these conditions.

I now accept the performance penalty of running 35C Marathon Plus tyres on my commute bike to help avoid it. Haven't punctured yet in 3500 miles (this will be the kiss of death).

Hope you remembered to 'look pro' with correct alignment of valve and tyre logo? 

Graham


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (2 Feb 2016)

Sometimes, seriously, the stupid things people say astound me. Now I'm known to enjoy a bit of SCR, especially when I know the person in front checks me and accelerates, and especially especially when it is a 4.5 mile long TT stretch. The guy tonight, you cannot use the excuse "you had a tailwind" as the reason I smoked you...


----------



## Origamist (2 Feb 2016)

Temp dropped on the way home and was around 0C when I got back. Wind had eased a little, but was still a cross headwind. Guy in a van pulled along side and asked me about my rear light, said he wanted one too. 

Looking forward to a rest day tmrw.


----------



## summerdays (2 Feb 2016)

Talking of rear lights, I saw a new one this morning, sort of looked like a large 0 but on its side, at a guess 4 inches by 2? It seemed to be reasonably noticeable without being in anyway glaring.


----------



## Maverick Goose (2 Feb 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> WINDY!!! 17-18mph gusts. I honestly want to cycle but i dont fancy being blown into the wheels of oncoming cars by cross winds. Looks like public transport for me today


I've narrowly escaped that a couple of times...wise move!


----------



## Glow worm (2 Feb 2016)

Brutal headwind going in as usual since about August. Then a van driver deliberately drove at me. Several crazy close passes by motons. Then a dog walker tried to off me by stringing his 20 ft lead across my path. I really love this farking country. 
A day of misery of Crankarmian proportions!


----------



## cyberknight (3 Feb 2016)

Sleeting a bit this morning and the windchill was fun, i had to stop halfway home , take my shoe off and adjust my sock as the seam was digging into my toes .Not the most enjoyable thing to do on a dark country lanes by cree light .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Feb 2016)

Another puncture, two in a week now. Bloody loads of glass on the cycle paths at the moment, ordered some new tyres as the front one has some nasty cuts in it. Luckily Wiggle have them at £23 a pop at the minute so bought two for the road bike as well


----------



## 13 rider (3 Feb 2016)

Perfect timing this morning got to paper shop 200 yds from work and it was spitting with rain .Bought paper came out shop and its raining properly quick scoot to work and made it without getting too wet .13.1 miles in Lights failed on the way home presumed the battery was flat so got cheapo halfords specials out of pannier . how did I use to ride with them their rubbish , good job I now the roads and where the potholes are .. Got home and found got battery pack had just become unplugged !! 8.1 miles home and somehow I had a headwind both ways !!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Feb 2016)

13 rider said:


> Perfect timing this morning got to paper shop 200 yds from work and it was spitting with rain .Bought paper came out shop and its raining properly quick scoot to work and made it without getting too wet .13.1 miles in Lights failed on the way home presumed the battery was flat so got cheapo halfords specials out of pannier . how did I use to ride with them their rubbish , good job I now the roads and where the potholes are .. Got home and found got battery pack had just become unplugged !! 8.1 miles home and somehow I had a headwind both ways !!!



Just looked at your Strava ride, you set off around the same time as me this morning, I had no rain, in fact it was a lovely ride in.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Feb 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Just looked at your Strava ride, you set off around the same time as me this morning, I had no rain, in fact it was a lovely ride in.


Yeah it was a lovely morning and the passing shower just came at that moment . For about 10 mins before the shower there was and odd fleck of snow/sleet/rain all a bit strange . When I set off the sky was perfectly clear.


----------



## Tin Pot (3 Feb 2016)

I'm fricking knackered. Lots of angry drivers out there. Sleeping late (6am) tomorrow.


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Feb 2016)

Sunny but cold again this morning-hello Mr Blue Sky! It's nice to be riding home in the light as well


----------



## cyberknight (4 Feb 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Another puncture, two in a week now. Bloody loads of glass on the cycle paths at the moment, ordered some new tyres as the front one has some nasty cuts in it. Luckily Wiggle have them at £23 a pop at the minute so bought two for the road bike as well


A farmer was cutting the hedges at 5 .30 in the morning , pitch black and trying to dodge twigs etc, feck knows how i avoided a puncture !


----------



## markharry66 (4 Feb 2016)

Another one of those days last night on way home choach pulled right in front without looking. Continued down the road only for it to stop leaving me the only option to slam brakes on. Today car pulling out decided I wasnt there and pulled right out and continued to do so. Only big voice and lots of swearing that stopped a trip to hospital. Time to get a motorbike I think.


----------



## ManiaMuse (4 Feb 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> I'm fricking knackered. Lots of angry drivers out there. Sleeping late (6am) tomorrow.


Is it something to do with the time of year for the number of angry drivers? I've had loads of them the last couple of weeks, the kind of really impatient, must get in front even though there is a queue of traffic 50 metres up the road, squeezing past when there really isn't enough room, beeping and shouting/swearing for no real reason because they're only going to be overtaken by me at the next set of lights type of drivers.


----------



## Origamist (4 Feb 2016)

Rain and wind - I swear it was a WNW wind this morning!

Muppet 500 metres from work wants to beat the traffic light before it turns red, but with me in the centre of the lane at a large RaB, he still tries to squeezes past - I swerve left - he makes the light. Drives a Honda Civic Type R with "PRO" in the registration - you couldn't make it up...

Getting lighter in the evenings - not too long until the clocks go forward!


----------



## Arjimlad (4 Feb 2016)

Got out ten mins early so took a slightly longer route to work. Two more cycle commuters on the southbound A38 who are becoming a regular sight now. One minor issue with a taxi who pulled out of an overtake on a bend and sat very close to my back wheel. A hard stare helped him back off somewhat.

https://www.strava.com/activities/485558020


----------



## Andrew_P (4 Feb 2016)

I hurt my fist this morning, I don't have a clue what prompted me to do it as it is not something I have ever done before. I attempted to punch side handed the Homebase lorry hard whilst shouting daffodil as he was "completing" his overtake pushing me in to the kerb and me braking. Then spent the next 15 minutes flat out hoping to catch the farker in traffic and failed. I have to say it bloody hurt.


----------



## Andrew_P (4 Feb 2016)

It really is pissing me off some right angry dangerous self-gratification artists out there. I am reading a book about someone touring 50 odd European capitals and apart from Russia and the bad parts of Romania he reckon the UK is the worst of the lot for cycling.


----------



## Arjimlad (4 Feb 2016)

cyberknight said:


> A farmer was cutting the hedges at 5 .30 in the morning , pitch black and trying to dodge twigs etc, feck knows how i avoided a puncture !


Hedge cutting should not be allowed until daylight and until the cutting contractor has ridden a bike !


----------



## fossyant (4 Feb 2016)

Nothing wrong with smacking the odd car that get's too close. My favourite has been using my voice - shouted 'Oi' at a woman that pulled out from shops on me, she didn't half jump.


----------



## Tin Pot (4 Feb 2016)

ManiaMuse said:


> Is it something to do with the time of year for the number of angry drivers? I've had loads of them the last couple of weeks, the kind of really impatient, must get in front even though there is a queue of traffic 50 metres up the road, squeezing past when there really isn't enough room, beeping and shouting/swearing for no real reason because they're only going to be overtaken by me at the next set of lights type of drivers.



Week before Christmas was the worst so far with yelling and death swerves.

Now it seems to have settled into a regular background him of hatred on the evening rides home. 

So many in a rush and desperate to keep The Cyclist behind them even though, as you say, The Cyclist simply sails past again at the next set of lights.

Morning rides are still quite pleasant though for me, and overall the vast majority of drivers are reasonable and polite.

I might see if I can find a different route home avoiding some of the A roads without adding too much time.


----------



## summerdays (4 Feb 2016)

This morning seemed to be must get through the pinch point first day.... At least 4 cars forcing their way different pinch points (2 of them at the one it happens most often just off the Concorde way), though I managed to get to the next set of lights and get in front for a slow start when it changed to green! And a couple of cyclists cycling against the tide!!

But lovely day out cycling and the first day for ages when I felts so though I had a little more energy.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Feb 2016)

Ride home time stayed almost light, no gloves and overshoes required lovely ride home and not much wind . Fastest ever home commute 8.1 miles . Ride in this morning was pleasant with just a few spots of rain managed 11.9 in so another 20 mile day


----------



## HarryTheDog (4 Feb 2016)

This morning found myself getting a little fed up with the relentless headwind which seems to have been going on for weeks.
Did my good deed for the day on the way home, spotted something falling out of another cyclists bag ahead. Found it was a woolly hat so picked it up and chased him down to return it. He was quite pleased to get it back which was nice.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (4 Feb 2016)

Chain snapped on the way home.

Fortunately, I carry a SRAM Powerlink so was able to (eventually) effect a repair.

Amazingly this is the first time I've ever had a chain break on me and probably made every mistake it is possible to make while carrying out the repair. First of all I forgot to thread the chain over the cassette and so had to remove/refit the rear wheel. Then I realised that i hadn't threaded the chain through the frame triangle (schoolboy error). Luckily, I hadn't pulled the link fully tight at this point and was able to separate it again by hand and re-thread it properly.

Luckily for me, the chain broke as I was riding through a village and so I had a good streetlamp under which to work. Additionally, a guy came out of a nearby house and seeing I was struggling a bit to hold all of the things you need to at the same time, offered to hold the bike upright and shine my front light onto the area I was working. Nice one!

It made me realise how much I would have struggled if it had happened somewhere dark. I need to find a way of carrying my headtorch with me on my commute.

https://www.strava.com/activities/485892797

Graham


----------



## Archeress (4 Feb 2016)

Last commute of the week, although I might go into loonie-versity on Saturday to get some work done.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Origamist (4 Feb 2016)

Let myself down tonight by bailing early. Should have continued home as the wind was not in my face, it had stopped raining and I was feeling good! Still managed 21 miles, but felt a fraud on the train.


----------



## fossyant (4 Feb 2016)

Origamist said:


> Let myself down tonight by bailing early. Should have continued home as the wind was not on my face, it had stopped raining and I was feeling good! Still managed 21 miles, but felt a fraud on the train.



Not with your mileages.....


----------



## RoubaixCube (5 Feb 2016)

This evening-just-gone's commute was a rather eventful one. I came across a bloke on a white specialized or cannondale who insisted on pushing past and in front of me at two sets of traffic lights but when the lights went amber he went at such a slow pace and both times i had to pull out a little and overtake him, annoying little bugger. Then i witnessed a RLJ (Cyclist) almost get pancaked by a bus who was attempting to turn right down a narrow street. 

A few folks in big transit sized vans making room for me to pull out and filter through on this mornings commute. Avoided a few left and right hooks here and there


----------



## HarryTheDog (5 Feb 2016)

Sorry in advance, Long rant this morning.
My commute was a real pain in the butt, worst for a long while. Silly old man in a beaten up ancient ford escort van gave me the closest pass I have had in a long time for no reason whatsoever through Hornchurch, Made me screaming mad but I could not catch him to give him to give him a piece of my mind.

Then a single decker bus driver could not judge my speed he went for a overtake with a car coming the other way with not enough time to make it.

He got halfway past and started to pull in on me rapidly, I saw the danger and bunny hopped sideways onto the pavement.( lucky it was a lowish kerb) I caught him at the lights and really wanted to pull him out of the cab and beat him to a pulp, but he apologized ( by hand gestures and facial expressions)first so I calmed rather quickly.

They say things come in 3’s. A youngish arse in a hatch back came up the bus lane in Dagenham at probably 70mph, I heard the engine scream behind me and headed for the pavement via a drop kerb as the dick flew past, he then dodged back into the normal lane and got held up, I went past and he looked like a proper nasty looking axe murderer so I didn’t react, then the dick did it again, this time I was still in the bus lane and got quite a wind blast as he streaked past. Complete knob! I caught him at the lights and the guy glared at me as if to dare me to do something. I was mad but decided discretion was the better part of valour and just did the old exasperated headshake and ensured the dick went off the lights before I did. ( make sure the idiots are in front not behind) sometimes I think a headcam would be useful for days like this.


----------



## RoubaixCube (5 Feb 2016)

@HarryTheDog

Youre a w1zzard harry!

On a side note. Ive started my commute. Its cold, light winds and a little drizzle.

Going to be 17mph winds tonight when i start my ride home so I'll need to take more care


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Feb 2016)

Usefully, my wife drove past me this morning which informed me that we have a brake light failure on the car. Another thing on the jobs list.

And motorists let me out, waited for me, and passed sensibly.


----------



## Andrew_P (5 Feb 2016)

fossyant said:


> Nothing wrong with smacking the odd car that get's too close. My favourite has been using my voice - shouted 'Oi' at a woman that pulled out from shops on me, she didn't half jump.


I was quite surprised at how hard it was, it was like a brick wall solid. Never done it before and it was a spontaneous reaction quite peculiar.. To add insult on the way home last night I got overtaken close by another Homebase lorry who was in the Lorry/Bus lane overtaking me while undertaking cars FFS.


----------



## Andrew_P (5 Feb 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Week before Christmas was the worst so far with yelling and death swerves.
> 
> Now it seems to have settled into a regular background him of hatred on the evening rides home.
> 
> ...


Are you still doing South London ---> Surrey if so welcome to my world. You can here the nutters accelerating alongside you despite 50 yards away there is backed up traffic.. bizarre behaviour when you analyse it


----------



## Tin Pot (5 Feb 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Are you still doing South London ---> Surrey if so welcome to my world. You can here the nutters accelerating alongside you despite 50 yards away there is backed up traffic.. bizarre behaviour when you analyse it



Yeah. I'm in it for another three months. A more "scenic" route avoiding Croydon and Carshalton would be nice. It's a shame Purley is so mountainous, and just as busy.


----------



## Tin Pot (5 Feb 2016)

Bailed on the ride, but made up for it with a 5.5 mile trail run when I got there.


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Feb 2016)

I just remembered that on my earlier-than-usual ride from work to my daughter's school last night, a barn owl drifted across the road in front of me. I have never seen one round here like that. Magic !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Feb 2016)

Tyres turned up today at work - only ordered them Wednesday. So will be a gentle pootle home with all four of them slung over my shoulder in a while


----------



## Tin Pot (5 Feb 2016)

Missing the bike already


----------



## RoubaixCube (5 Feb 2016)

Anyone man enough to take on 40-44mph gusts?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Feb 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Anyone man enough to take on 40-44mph gusts?



I don't think it was that gusty in Leicester, but it was strong enough to blow my cap off as I went over the canal, luckily it didn't get blown in.

Edit: Thanks to the cyclist going the other way who stopped and picked it up for me


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (5 Feb 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Anyone man enough to take on 40-44mph gusts?


Yeah they're manageable. 

Tough going tonight. Getting battered by the SSW but thought I'd extend and drop in a 30 miler to round the commuting week off. 

I'm looking at breaking the Club Run virginity on Sunday @cyberknight . Are you out?


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Feb 2016)

I dont mind head winds as much as those gusty side winds that blow you the road.


----------



## The Rover (6 Feb 2016)

Nothing to report today except for the usual suspect. Wind! 
I've got a great commute of nearly 12 miles each way on hilly country roads but it's quite exposed so when it's windy it's bloody hard work!
It was a battle cycling in this afternoon because of the weather but much better coming home at 11ish, only saw a few cars and they all behaved themselves.


----------



## cyberknight (6 Feb 2016)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Yeah they're manageable.
> 
> Tough going tonight. Getting battered by the SSW but thought I'd extend and drop in a 30 miler to round the commuting week off.
> 
> I'm looking at breaking the Club Run virginity on Sunday @cyberknight . Are you out?


I plan to be 
Although given your averages on strava i will be hanging onto your wheel .
I should really go with the fast boys that average 20 mph for 50-60 but due to lack of miles in the legs i have been plodding with the medium group for a while but they are a bit slow for me tbh .
Depending on the weather im debating to use the commuter with gaurds and spiffy rack or wheel out the "nice " bike for the1st time this year .

I have also just signed up for the medium Midland Monster from Rosliston in May .


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (6 Feb 2016)

cyberknight said:


> I plan to be
> Although given your averages on strava i will be hanging onto your wheel .
> I should really go with the fast boys that average 20 mph for 50-60 but due to lack of miles in the legs i have been plodding with the medium group for a while but they are a bit slow for me tbh .
> Depending on the weather im debating to use the commuter with gaurds and spiffy rack or wheel out the "nice " bike for the1st time this year .
> ...


Weather looks dry, maybe a spot of rain but the roads will be wet from today's constant beating. Definitely the guarded hack for me, and will give the fast group a go.


----------



## cyberknight (6 Feb 2016)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Weather looks dry, maybe a spot of rain but the roads will be wet from today's constant beating. Definitely the guarded hack for me, and will give the fast group a go.


What are your group riding skills like ? the fast boys tend to ride bumper to bumper .


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (6 Feb 2016)

cyberknight said:


> What are your group riding skills like ? the fast boys tend to ride bumper to bumper .


Yeah I'm alright with that. Which way are you heading down? I could ride down with you?

Sorry for hijacking the commuting thread folks.


----------



## HarryTheDog (8 Feb 2016)

Wind howling this morning so let the train take the strain. Tomorrow looks ok.


----------



## DWiggy (8 Feb 2016)

Gusty ride in, got blown about a bit but mostly a head wind, mudguards were rubbing the wheels coz of the wind!
Looking forward to the ride home...should be a tail wind for most of it


----------



## Origamist (8 Feb 2016)

X tailwind this morning, meant for a speedy commute. Temps around 4C. Avoided the rain (but not the standing water) for the first 18 miles - after that it was heavy rain and I was drenched. 

Looks like it will be tough going on the way home with Westerly crosswinds...


----------



## Ciar (8 Feb 2016)

A windy ride in as expected, hoping the return journey with predicted 45 mph gusts is right behind me!


----------



## subaqua (8 Feb 2016)

WAF on the ride in. Headwind , so my usual 35 minute trip took 55 minutes. it does mean that strava gets put on for ride home !! the gusts were not bad but theconstant wind aaargh


----------



## EthelF (8 Feb 2016)

To the guy on the Brompton who passed me this morning on Embankment near Blackfriars:
I did not shake my head in disapproval at your decision to filter through a <1m gap between 3 coaches stopped at a traffic light, and a building site fence. 
In return could you in future kindly refrain from shaking your head so demonstratively at my decision not to put myself into a position of potentially lethal danger, but instead to wait behind the three coaches?
Much obliged
EthelF


----------



## 2pies (8 Feb 2016)

Anyone nervous about cycling home this evening? I'll likely be cycling into the wind, from the City to South-West London. Do these types of winds just make the journey much harder, or does it require further considerations for one's safety?


----------



## summerdays (8 Feb 2016)

2pies said:


> Anyone nervous about cycling home this evening? I'll likely be cycling into the wind, from the City to South-West London. Do these types of winds just make the journey much harder, or does it require further considerations for one's safety?


Hands near the brakes and consider your route... so if you have a choice of valley/hedge lined vs open/high then pick the route that doesn't expose you to the worst of the wind. And be ready for the sudden changes in wind as big vehicles past you.


----------



## Tin Pot (8 Feb 2016)

Hmm.

Wife just messaged me that my daughter was blown over on her way home from school.

Johnny Brownlee just tweeted a race being cancelled due to riders being blown over.

49mph tail wind and rain for my 30 mile ride home.

Hmm.


----------



## Ciar (8 Feb 2016)

side winds are the ones i dislike the most, so tonight i shall be taking great care passing side roads and my position in traffic that's for sure!


----------



## Tin Pot (8 Feb 2016)

Ciar said:


> side winds are the ones i dislike the most, so tonight i shall be taking great care passing side roads and my position in traffic that's for sure!



The Croydon flyover could become well, the Croydon flyover.


----------



## Tin Pot (8 Feb 2016)

2pies said:


> Anyone nervous about cycling home this evening? I'll likely be cycling into the wind, from the City to South-West London. Do these types of winds just make the journey much harder, or does it require further considerations for one's safety?



Expect the unexpected! Be more cautious and give way more often than usual.


----------



## Ciar (8 Feb 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> The Croydon flyover could become well, the Croydon flyover.



yes i have the Bow flyover which normally i would go over, but this evening i shall mostly be going under.


----------



## EthelF (8 Feb 2016)

I head home SW from the City too. I've been considering my route options and think I will avoid busier roads where possible to get to the new Embankment cycle track. I expect to have to dismount and walk to get past the Millbank Tower too, there's likely to be a tornado swirling around the base if it today!
I usually go through Battersea Park but may give that a miss tonight, there's likely to be a lit of branches littering the route through there.


----------



## gaz71 (8 Feb 2016)

That was a struggle tonight but i made it home in one piece.Hope everyone else makes it home safely.


----------



## donnydave (8 Feb 2016)

I decided to apply the Discworld physics model which is to go as fast as possible and hope that nature doesn't notice you as its pretty busy with everything else. Sneak in under the Omniscope, one might say.

Well it didn't work. Still bloody windy!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (8 Feb 2016)

Well what can I say except I can't remember a time when it was not blowing a gale
Pisses me right off!


----------



## fossyant (8 Feb 2016)

Bit wet coming back from hospital in the car. Not nice out.


----------



## Origamist (8 Feb 2016)

Was tipping down when I left work, but eased slightly as I left Hale. Wind was strong and there was standing water everywhere - a good few inches deep in places. Had no intention of going all the way back, so bailed at 17.5 miles and got a train (delayed). 

I'm starting to think a canoe might be better than a bike for the commute...


----------



## Tin Pot (8 Feb 2016)

gaz71 said:


> That was a struggle tonight but i made it home in one piece.Hope everyone else makes it home safely.



It wasn't nearly so bad as I'd thought.  Had more problem with my back wheel than cross winds.


----------



## DWiggy (9 Feb 2016)

Nasty cross winds on the way home, last 1/2 mile was with a nifty tail wind although had to slow down for the taxi in front...should have scalped him lol


----------



## HarryTheDog (9 Feb 2016)

Nice ride in, felt good. Came to the Canary wharf ramp ( UP Trafalgar Way) and saw a guy on a MTB with probably 2 inch wide tyres giving it stick out of the saddle pumping all the way, I made it my mission to overtake him. I just got past him doing probably doing around 25 mph. Was really surprised as I eased off at the top of the hill for him to come past. Got to work uploaded my Strava, got a PR on the hill with an average of 22.5 mph 17th out of 2356 ( 2 out of 301 In age group) people, but overtaken by a guy on a MTB hardtail with fat tyres!. Cant find him on flyby though. Chapeau to him bet he was laughing his head off . Kind of indicates Strava warriors aren't the fastest out there.


----------



## Origamist (9 Feb 2016)

Cold and clear this morning - around -1C to -2C. Nice. The roads were dryer than last night, but still puddles everywhere. Wind was behind me, so had a quick commute to boot. Not many cyclists out, but I suspect it won't be long before I see a few more...


----------



## Ciar (9 Feb 2016)

Ride home didn't actually end up being that bad last night, it was windy but not so much in your face, the side winds were dodgy as you like though, got hit coming out of the wharf from both sides one after the other, not a nice experience!

today's ride in was a complete opposite and nice to say the least ;-)


----------



## bikingdad90 (9 Feb 2016)

Ok commute in today but got squeezed to the side of the road by a colleague. Shame I don't know which section they worked in or else I would be having a word. I was not best pleased!


----------



## donnydave (9 Feb 2016)

One good thing about the ridiculous windy weather is from a maintenance point of view, I'm spreading the wear onto some gears that don't normally get used!


----------



## fimm (9 Feb 2016)

_Mental_ traffic today. Don't know where it all came from.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Feb 2016)

Gear cable snapped when I nipped out a dinner time, luckily no hills to ride up on the way home. Does mean I need to clean the bike tonight so I can take it tomorrow dinner time to the lbs to get it fixed.


----------



## Karlt (9 Feb 2016)

Nice ride in for once. Half term so roads clear. I often wonder whether the bulk of the term time traffic is people dropping kids off or just the people who only work term time.


----------



## Archeress (9 Feb 2016)

Nice little ride home tonight. Had a very silly SCR with a very young (approx 5yo) lad as we were riding along the cycle path out of the UWE. He won .

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Feb 2016)

Not too bad windwise this morning...Imogen must have been having a duvet day. Even had a bit of Mr Blue Sky on the way back!


----------



## grumpyoldwoman (9 Feb 2016)

I had to get off and walk some of the way back to the train station after work - not content with trying to blow me across the Somerset Levels,I got blasted by hailstones too! Yet this morning was lovely!


----------



## tatr (10 Feb 2016)

HarryTheDog said:


> Got to work uploaded my Strava, got a PR on the hill with an average of 22.5 mph 17th out of 2356 ( 2 out of 301 In age group) people, but overtaken by a guy on a MTB hardtail with fat tyres!



Good for him! One of my colleagues commutes by Boris Bike and has been known to scalp some quite expensive bikes on climbs - of course they get away from him as soon as he spins out on the flats, and he looks like a lunatic, but it is pretty funny.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (10 Feb 2016)

I'm a lot more motivated on my commutes the last week, going faster and with more energy. Now that I've already spent a considerable sum booking the flights, and paying the tour deposit, for my French Pyrenees and Alps cycling week in September, I won't be backing out of it, so I have a goal to work towards: surviving it!


----------



## martint235 (10 Feb 2016)

Well that was just generally unpleasant. I feel really ill and kept thinking I was going to throw up. Also felt very nervy, not sure what that was about.

2 muppets on bikes: one who turned right at a junction across the front of me "The car behind you waved me across" ; and a RLJ/Pavement cyclist but I didn't feel up to a chase done this morning. Only one muppet in a car who just ignore the cycle lane completely meaning I had to go around.


----------



## fimm (10 Feb 2016)

Nearly, nearly, nearly got taken out while cycling down the station car park - I expected that at some point the driver would actually look in the direction I was coming from, but he didn't. Genuinely thought I was going to be hit. To give him credit, he did stop and apologise and say

wait for it

"I didn't see you"

Yeah, you wouldn't have pulled out on me if you'd seen me. So look next time.
(I was on a road. Taxis and cars come down there.)


----------



## Arjimlad (10 Feb 2016)

Stationary traffic all down the A38 from Tockington to Bradley Stoke this morning on an enjoyable 12.5 mile ride taking in Tytherington.

There's a small private road and cars from there routinely nose out into the cycle paint lane to join the traffic.

Captain Cockwomble did so this morning without looking through his very tinted windows but I was anticipating his tomfoolery and on the brakes in good time to stop. He simply didn't look for bikes and was intent on nudging his way into the almost stationary traffic. I stopped and made the point and he reversed with vaguely apologetic waving.


----------



## jahlive905 (10 Feb 2016)

Stopped at the traffic lights this morning when I noticed the lass next to me had a Giant Defy. I leaned over and muttered to her, 'Nice bike'. She looked up, more than perplexed and replied, 'Uh..thanks..'
At this point I thought I was coming across as a bit of a weirdo because she hadn't noticed my joke so I pointed down at my own Giant Defy. A smile crept on her face and she squealed 'Oh they're twins!! I prefer your colours though!'
Made me giggle as I absolutely did her for speed when the lights went green.


----------



## DWiggy (10 Feb 2016)

Ride home is much nicer now done in daylight!


----------



## IBarrett (10 Feb 2016)

Fitted a new Specialized Armadillo tyre to the rear of my MTB commuter last night. 
First thoughts are 
it seems hard - perhaps thats just because I pumped it up harder.
the bike seems to be harder to pedal. Not sure if thats me or the bike but I checked out and oiled various moving bits last night and there were no issues. I'll check the brake isn't rubbing (disks though so shouldn't be) 
It was nicer riding in the semi light this morning. I am so looking forward to riding to and from work in the daylight.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (10 Feb 2016)

Found the ride this morning really tough, not sure why, legs just felt really heavy so trimmed it to a 22. I'm going for a spinny ride home to hopefully freshen them up a bit. 
A real noticeable difference in light now, I love this time of year, when Spring is just beginning to tease you.


----------



## Tin Pot (10 Feb 2016)

Fibrax Acience brake pads did their duty admirable a few times this morning.

Notably when some ginger moggy made a sudden sprint across the A245. Needs to learn the green cross code, that cat.


----------



## HarryTheDog (10 Feb 2016)

Last night got home with toothache. This morning started commute with no toothache, finished it in agony.I had my head wrapped in my buff, headscarf style to keep the cold off but did no good. No commute tomorrow as I will be at the dentists, then the London bike show.


----------



## Heisenberg71 (10 Feb 2016)

A car deliberately changed to my turning right filter lane before the lights. He then skims past me at speed, bangs his horn all the way past then cuts back to the left lane to carry straight on. Only the lights turn red so he's stuck there whilst I pull up alongside him. 

He winds his window down, I say "what was that, what do you think you're doing"? "You're supposed to be at the left side of the road, not stuck in the f***ing middle. You don't even pay f***ing road tax you idiot. F*** off to the kerbside and stay out of the f***ing way of cars". 

I am then veciforously explain that to turn right I need to be in the right lane. To go straight on he needs to be in the left lane. There's no need for him to be anywhere my lane. I then called him "f***ing idiot and told him to f*** off". Probably not the most productive contribution, but I feel better. 

I am convinced that one day I am going to come to serious harm due to one of these idiots. 

Rant over, sorry.


----------



## Tin Pot (10 Feb 2016)

Heisenberg71 said:


> A car deliberately changed to my turning right filter lane before the lights. He then skims past me at speed, bangs his horn all the way past then cuts back to the left lane to carry straight on. Only the lights turn red so he's stuck there whilst I pull up alongside him.
> 
> He winds his window down, I say "what was that, what do you think you're doing"? "You're supposed to be at the left side of the road, not stuck in the f***ing middle. You don't even pay f***ing road tax you idiot. F*** off to the kerbside and stay out of the f***ing way of cars".
> 
> ...



They're animals, treat them as such.


----------



## Heisenberg71 (10 Feb 2016)

+1


----------



## martint235 (11 Feb 2016)

Well 3 mins faster than yesterday isn't saying much but it's an improvement. It feels like I'm getting there. Got involved in a bit of SCR which was fun, clearly quicker than both of them but with one I made a poor call on the approach to a roundabout and he went past. I didn't get another opportunity to overtake until he'd turned off but it's all a fair part of SCR so no complaints. The other, traffic lights near work. They change quite quickly for my direction, 3 cars in the queue I'm turning right so I wait behind, other rider takes the cycle lane, stops at the red and then pulls right across the front car. I would probably have said something but my office is right after the turn.

No real muppets (2nd guy above is just something I wouldn't do rather than muppet behaviour).

I must start taking my phone in my pocket rather than my bag though, glorious sunrise over Hither Green cemetery.


----------



## Rasmus (11 Feb 2016)

Summary of my morning:  ICE!

Luckily my commute distance is such that I arrive just as I begin to lose feeling in the fingers.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (11 Feb 2016)

Lovely ride this morning, -4 deg C with quiet roads, perfick. The guarded hack has been given a day off and what was my previous bestie had its first run out of the year. Looking forward to hometime ride time already!


----------



## RoubaixCube (11 Feb 2016)

Started my commute, sunny yet bloody freezing! 

Rather the cold then gales of the previous 2 weeks


----------



## ianrauk (11 Feb 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Started my commute, sunny yet bloody freezing!
> 
> Rather the cold then gales of the previous 2 weeks




The cold any time over winds.

Like you, nice and sunny but cold. Was minus 1deg when I left this morning. But didn't take long to get warmed up.


----------



## ManiaMuse (11 Feb 2016)

Heisenberg71 said:


> A car deliberately changed to my turning right filter lane before the lights. He then skims past me at speed, bangs his horn all the way past then cuts back to the left lane to carry straight on. Only the lights turn red so he's stuck there whilst I pull up alongside him.
> 
> He winds his window down, I say "what was that, what do you think you're doing"? "You're supposed to be at the left side of the road, not stuck in the f***ing middle. You don't even pay f***ing road tax you idiot. F*** off to the kerbside and stay out of the f***ing way of cars".
> 
> ...


It's not worth it, really. So many idiot motorists who insist on getting to the next queue of traffic as quickly on possible regardless of how long it is going to take for it to start moving again. They are incapable of reasoning and somehow cyclists must be holding them up even if they sail past at the next queue of traffic.


----------



## Origamist (11 Feb 2016)

Was a bit nervous about ice as it was -3C, so decided not to ride the ice-bike! Had the rear wheel step out once, but apart from that, nothing. Was passed by a TTer coming out of Sandbach which was nice as I could use him as an ice pathfinder for a few miles, passed him in Middlewich as I took a short cut. He came passed again near Byley, but turned off at the Three Greyhounds. Shame, as I was averaging 22mph for the first 7 miles.


----------



## DWiggy (11 Feb 2016)

M25 shot to bits causing a lot of displaced and stressed commuters in their cars trying to get to work without being delayed by me, meaning a lot of close passes!


----------



## fimm (11 Feb 2016)

Heisenberg71 said:


> A car deliberately changed to my turning right filter lane before the lights. He then skims past me at speed, bangs his horn all the way past then cuts back to the left lane to carry straight on. Only the lights turn red so he's stuck there whilst I pull up alongside him.
> 
> He winds his window down, I say "what was that, what do you think you're doing"? "You're supposed to be at the left side of the road, not stuck in the f***ing middle. You don't even pay f***ing road tax you idiot. F*** off to the kerbside and stay out of the f***ing way of cars".
> 
> ...


There's some awful pun involving your user name and the certainty of your position and the car's position and speeds to be made there....
but I won't.
Hope you are OK.

Misbehaviour of trains and points meant that I had a 20 minute cycle rather than a 5 minute one this morning. It was nice and sunny but cold! I would have liked to explore the cycle paths but they don't get gritted round here so I stuck to the roads. Kept passing and re-passing a couple of men on full-sized bikes. They were bolder at the roundabouts than me. One was _really slow_ though - I'm guessing a new cyclist as he was cycling along the yellow lines at the side of the road. I don't think they were totally impressed at being passed by a women in a big flappy coat on a Brompton! (I wasn't SCRing, honest, just going faster then they were!)


----------



## jahlive905 (11 Feb 2016)

Had to brake to avoid a car driving at me as I was going down a descent on the ride home last night. Back wheel skidded out though and I ended up in a heap on the floor. One trip to A&E later and I have one fractured wrist and one dorky plaster cast.


----------



## martint235 (11 Feb 2016)

Yay finally a 15mph plus commute. It's either traffic or bad pacing on my part rather than fitness


----------



## Maverick Goose (11 Feb 2016)

Rasmus said:


> Summary of my morning:  ICE!
> 
> Luckily my commute distance is such that I arrive just as I begin to lose feeling in the fingers.


Same for me....I always crack up when people at work complain about the cold!


----------



## Jenkins (11 Feb 2016)

A cold start here as well at -2°C when I left home so I stuck to the main roads which I knew would have been gritted overnight. Beautiful day which started with a deep red sunrise which the photo I took from the office doesn't do justice to.





Still bright & sunny when I left so the home trip was extended to include a trip out to Ipswich and back.


----------



## RoubaixCube (11 Feb 2016)

Just got home from work! I was huffing and puffing two or three bike lengths from a guy who give me a dirty look when i pulled up along side him at a set of traffic lights, I guess he thought i was wheel sucking him. I did make things right though. as soon as the lights went amber he veered off slowly to the left and i surged on ahead for a few mins, probs averaging 19-20mph ('fast' by my standards....) I eventually had to take a right while he headed straight on. Hopefully I have redeemed myself in his eyes, even if just a little.

Im no wheel sucker but at the speed he was going at compared to me we were in perfect sync for me to draft off him.

driver in a courier van did an extremely risky overtake. I was in primary and he went around me on the outside lane to get past me, only to be stuck in traffic less than 5 seconds later, awww diddums....


----------



## rdfcyclist (11 Feb 2016)

Cannot remember a single close pass this year until I had 5 in a row on the way home today. On coming traffic, blind bends, and a pass so close I could have knocked their wing mirror off had it not been broken already. Still, at least it's been a while.


----------



## martint235 (12 Feb 2016)

Back to where I think I should be and 6.5 mins quicker than on Weds. Using the theory I wasn't pushing myself and was coasting, I picked a gear I was happy in and then went for the one above it each time. It felt hard work but it paid off although my HR says I didn't actually get out of fat burn into cardio mode. I may need to change its settings.

On the muppet front, none that I can think of. A woman walked out on the South Circular as I was going down the centre line but on reflection I was a comfortable distance from her. She didn't look though.


----------



## Tin Pot (12 Feb 2016)

martint235 said:


> Back to where I think I should be and 6.5 mins quicker than on Weds. Using the theory I wasn't pushing myself and was coasting, I picked a gear I was happy in and then went for the one above it each time. It felt hard work but it paid off although my HR says I didn't actually get out of fat burn into cardio mode. I may need to change its settings.
> 
> On the muppet front, none that I can think of. A woman walked out on the South Circular as I was going down the centre line but on reflection I was a comfortable distance from her. She didn't look though.



I've come to realise that Monday is slowest, then weds, and Friday's fastest(!)


----------



## martint235 (12 Feb 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> I've come to realise that Monday is slowest, then weds, and Friday's fastest(!)


Really? Even at my fittest Monday was kind of average (I would often have done a century on the Sunday), Tuesday and Wednesday were by far the quickest (I put it down to the fitness building on the Sunday) and then it tailed off. Different people eh.


----------



## Tin Pot (12 Feb 2016)

martint235 said:


> Really? Even at my fittest Monday was kind of average (I would often have done a century on the Sunday), Tuesday and Wednesday were by far the quickest (I put it down to the fitness building on the Sunday) and then it tailed off. Different people eh.



Nah - it's traffic! Even shattered on Fridays I get home about ten-fifteen quicker


----------



## RoubaixCube (12 Feb 2016)

Chilly start. Left with just a baselayer and softshell on! Thermal jersey is in my bag just in case. Will be a bit colder when i leave work tonight


----------



## ianrauk (12 Feb 2016)

Come off this morning. Diesel spill on a bend, road stunk of it. Got a nice hamburger patty on my left thigh and some nice scrapes on my knee. Also a torn nightvision evo jacket and a ruined Spesh knee warmer.no damage to the bike fortunately. . ggggrrrrrr..

Apart from that was a nice ride in. A bit cold, dry roads and nice and sunny once the sun come up.


----------



## ManiaMuse (12 Feb 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Nah - it's traffic! Even shattered on Fridays I get home about ten-fifteen quicker


Traffic was ridiculously quiet this morning (well at least until a couple of cars decided to have a crash and block the road...).

INSET day or something?


----------



## RoubaixCube (12 Feb 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Come off this morning. Diesel spill on a bend, road stunk of it. Got a nice hamburger patty on my left thigh and some nice scrapes on my knee. Also a torn nightvision evo jacket and a ruined Spesh knee warmer.no damage to the bike fortunately. . ggggrrrrrr..
> 
> Apart from that was a nice ride in. A bit cold, dry roads and nice and sunny once the sun come up.




Nothing that cant be cured with a hug on valentines day


----------



## HarryTheDog (12 Feb 2016)

Yesterdays trip to the dentist showed a cracked filling which was replaced, but apparently the pain is mostly coming from strained ligaments in my jaw, he thinks I have been clenching my teeth whilst riding and also he thinks my teeth are now cold sensitive. 
This morning rode in with buff around face and only breathing through one side of my mouth.
The headwind was near non existent and felt like a tailwind compared to the last few weeks, felt terrific. Got off the bike felt ok. Walked to the lift, the pain kicked in, by the time I got to my office I wanted to curl up and die. 2 naproxen and 10 minutes later I was right as rain again. Not looking forward to riding home.
PS Visited the London bike show yesterday, a lot of the top range bikes seemed to be square sectioned tubes must be the fashion. Boardmans looked a lot prettier than I expected.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Feb 2016)

No noticable wind this morning and the temperature was okay despite it being frosty when I set off, but then it rained and bloody hell then it was cold, Got my kit spread around the building getting dried out.


----------



## 13 rider (12 Feb 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> No noticable wind this morning and the temperature was okay despite it being frosty when I set off, but then it rained and bloody hell then it was cold, Got my kit spread around the building getting dried out.


I missed the rain this morning  got to work before it started . First time I've done three days in a row I now understand the term Fridays legs! Ride home was hard . Had a bit of scr on the way home ,coming along Benscliffe rd a steady up hill drag I spotted two bikes in front and was catching them . Passed them before the junction said hello its was two older gentlemen on old roadies . I got held up at the junction and they got the drop on me so I drafted them down Sharply hill and dropped in Newtown  .Commuter bike chained degreased and cleaned . over sixty miles for the week .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Feb 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Come off this morning. Diesel spill on a bend, road stunk of it. Got a nice hamburger patty on my left thigh and some nice scrapes on my knee. Also a torn nightvision evo jacket and a ruined Spesh knee warmer.no damage to the bike fortunately. . ggggrrrrrr..
> 
> Apart from that was a nice ride in. A bit cold, dry roads and nice and sunny once the sun come up.



At least the bike is okay.


----------



## HarryTheDog (12 Feb 2016)

@ianrauk sorry for your fall this morning, hope youre not too stiff and didn't lose too much skin. I know those gravel rashes can be a pig to heal.

My commute home felt like the slog through hell, which was confirmed by another long distance commuter who shares part of my route remarked to me he couldnt understand why it just felt like so much hard work, there was no telling where the wind was coming from. Got home and jaw went into agony again. I am getting sick of this. 2 days off the bike will hopefully cure it.


----------



## Tin Pot (12 Feb 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Come off this morning. Diesel spill on a bend, road stunk of it. Got a nice hamburger patty on my left thigh and some nice scrapes on my knee. Also a torn nightvision evo jacket and a ruined Spesh knee warmer.no damage to the bike fortunately. . ggggrrrrrr..
> 
> Apart from that was a nice ride in. A bit cold, dry roads and nice and sunny once the sun come up.



GWS

At least the bikes ok!


----------



## Heisenberg71 (12 Feb 2016)

Didn't even get of the house!
Puncture 300 yes from home last night. Forgot to fix it, so quickly chucked a tube in this morning. BANG! Three more tubes later and they are still popping. Triple checked wheel rim, rim tape, inside of the tyre. Convinced it's a bad batch of tubes as all bursting under pressure in same place. 

More tubes (different brand) being delivered tomorrow. 
On the upside my legs feel great, for a change.


----------



## Tin Pot (13 Feb 2016)

Heisenberg71 said:


> Didn't even get of the house!
> Puncture 300 yes from home last night. Forgot to fix it, so quickly chucked a tube in this morning. BANG! Three more tubes later and they are still popping. Triple checked wheel rim, rim tape, inside of the tyre. Convinced it's a bad batch of tubes as all bursting under pressure in same place.
> 
> More tubes (different brand) being delivered tomorrow.
> On the upside my legs feel great, for a change.



http://triathlete-europe.competitor.com/2016/02/12/5-causes-of-a-recurring-flat-tyre

I've had so many, it was only changing the tyres that helped.


----------



## steveindenmark (13 Feb 2016)

Heisenberg71 said:


> Didn't even get of the house!
> Puncture 300 yes from home last night. Forgot to fix it, so quickly chucked a tube in this morning. BANG! Three more tubes later and they are still popping. Triple checked wheel rim, rim tape, inside of the tyre. Convinced it's a bad batch of tubes as all bursting under pressure in same place.
> 
> More tubes (different brand) being delivered tomorrow.
> On the upside my legs feel great, for a change.



But you know full well that if someone came round and fitted the tube it would work fine and make you look like an idiot.

Doesnt it make you angry


----------



## RoubaixCube (13 Feb 2016)

5mins down the road and my fingers are already numb through my 'windproof' gloves


----------



## RoubaixCube (13 Feb 2016)

Made it to work just before it started to drizzle!


----------



## RoubaixCube (13 Feb 2016)

Ugh, drizzle and 4'c above freezing. Thermal jersey time

The ride home is going to be utter poop tonight


----------



## Tin Pot (13 Feb 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Ugh, drizzle and 4'c above freezing. Thermal jersey time
> 
> The ride home is going to be utter poop tonight



But it does make you a badass.


----------



## RoubaixCube (13 Feb 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> But it does make you a badass.



@ianrauk will have a field day cleaning my bike on the SLR tomorrow


----------



## RoubaixCube (13 Feb 2016)

Got home at 9.05pm and started cleaning the bike straight away in preparation for tomorrow mornings SLR. Only just finished and Im staaaaaaaaarrving.

Bike is still dirty but its been wiped down, the chain cleaned/degreased and re-lubed.







Now i can finally have a shower, a cuppa tea and a cupcake.

Its hard work but somebody has to represent the Triban posse~


----------



## I like Skol (14 Feb 2016)

Cruel hard snow battering my beautiful delicate face on the way to work tonight 
Wonder what conditions will be like at hometime in the morning......?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (14 Feb 2016)

As part of my preparation for the 1 week French cycling tour in September, I've increased my morning commute. This morning, instead of doing 25.75km with 205m climbing to work, I did 27.55km with 305m climbing, which increases my weekly commute by 9km and 500m climbing.

[_By the way, on a completely different note: I wish there was a "Dislike" button for the posts containing annoying repetitive animated GIFs_]


----------



## Tin Pot (15 Feb 2016)

Looking a bit nippy out there. Once more unto the breach dear friends...


----------



## I like Skol (15 Feb 2016)

Was indeed a bit nippy but not too bad once up to speed. Air quality was a bit carp though, could really taste the fumes in my mouth. I always notice the difference between a Sunday morning commute and the same trip on a Monday.


----------



## Arjimlad (15 Feb 2016)

Started with the annoying disappearance of my cycling glasses from their normal spot in the garage, and came off on an icy patch along Hortham Lane. A driver pushed me into a passing space which I could see was a sheet of ice, but he managed to stop and enquire after my wellbeing as I picked myself up after sliding into the hedge. No harm done.

Nice sunny morning almost spoilt.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (15 Feb 2016)

A 'didn't feel as cold as I thought it would do' minus 3 deg C this morning. Roads had that white, crispy, crunchy type of frost on them which meant I opted for taking it easy. And wow, that sunrise when it appeared, clear blue sky, bootiful.


----------



## donnydave (15 Feb 2016)

rare treat on the cambridge guided busway, looks like the brine spreading machine has been out


----------



## subaqua (15 Feb 2016)

blooming cold, and heres a little quiz for you 

when its sub zero temperatures should 
a) salt all infrastructure 
b) salt roads only
c) salt segregated tracks only
d) salt pavements only
e) do nothing 

CS2 was like a fecking ice rink in places with not a trace of salt/grit/ deicer anywhere. you can guess which option TfL went for. 

yet anothr great safety innovation that comes with segregation , how i can thank the segregationists enough i do not know.


----------



## summerdays (15 Feb 2016)

subaqua said:


> blooming cold, and heres a little quiz for you
> 
> when its sub zero temperatures should
> a) salt all infrastructure
> ...


Is each council responsible for their own section? I wonder if you can work out where along this cycle path the boundary lies? Though to be fair it was the other side that I saw a tweet today saying they had gritted the major roads and cycle paths overnight.


----------



## Tin Pot (15 Feb 2016)

Him: HONK!

me: <left arm shrug>

him: HONK HONK! farking effing bloody HONK HONK HONK!

Such a nice ride until the very last right turn off to my road!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Feb 2016)

summerdays said:


> View attachment 119078
> 
> Is each council responsible for their own section? I wonder if you can work out where along this cycle path the boundary lies? Though to be fair it was the other side that I saw a tweet today saying they had gritted the major roads and cycle paths overnight.



I wish our cycle paths were that smooth


----------



## summerdays (15 Feb 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I wish our cycle paths were that smooth


That's a fairly new stretch, though if you look carefully there is a dark patch by the foot of the pedestrian which is one of the places that they have dumped a motorbike then set it alight.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Feb 2016)

You've got to love those cold north winds. Gave me a nice helping hand all the way home.


----------



## RoubaixCube (15 Feb 2016)

3'c ride home tonight. Bloody looking forward to it


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2016)

subaqua said:


> blooming cold, and heres a little quiz for you
> 
> when its sub zero temperatures should
> a) salt all infrastructure
> ...



When I was commuting into Nuneaton the network of cycle paths round the Griff island were never treated, I used to just ride round the island when the paths were covered in ice or snow or both, used to add a couple of minutes to the commute but was better than tip toeing around on the ice. I always thought that it was common for councils to not treat the cycle paths.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Feb 2016)

Slow puncture on the way in to work that turned out to be caused by a tiny thorn that had only just about penetrated the rear Gatorskin & nicked the inner tube. I felt the ride going soft just where I would normally go straight on to extend the ride so I took the direct route in to work and got within 1/4 mile of work before having to get off and walk the rest of the way. Wheel & saddle bag with tools & patches off and into the office where the tube was patched in the warm with a mug of coffee afterwards. 

Extended ride home due to the sunshine only to get the familiar soft rear tyre feeling again - this time due to a small flint in a different part of the tyre. Tube has been binned as it already had 3 patches before this morning!


----------



## martint235 (16 Feb 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> 3'c ride home tonight. Bloody looking forward to it


3C???? 3C??? That's flipping tropical!!! -5C when I left this morning. Bib shorts, bib longs, overshoes, SS jersey, Night Vision Evo jacket and Night Viision gloves. I think I've reached the limits of this combo!!! I thought my ears were going to fall off and my thumbs!! 

Only two nobbers were both cyclists. One RLJer, caught and past and one who just seems to take nobbery to new levels: two cars at a red light, I know I'll go and sit in front of them and the cyclist (me) waiting patiently behind them. Then when I set of at 1mph, they can practice their overtaking skills. Then do it again. Then again with a hill coming up.


----------



## mythste (16 Feb 2016)

Bloody freezing! Left at 630, got in about 815 and still haven't warmed up properly!


----------



## subaqua (16 Feb 2016)

summerdays said:


> View attachment 119078
> 
> Is each council responsible for their own section? I wonder if you can work out where along this cycle path the boundary lies? Though to be fair it was the other side that I saw a tweet today saying they had gritted the major roads and cycle paths overnight.




some of it is in Tower Scamlets , some of it is in Newham. none of it was treated. i beleive all major routes are the responsibility of TfL , but as they make it so hard to find out its easy for both LA and TfL to claim its the others responsibility. 

a Bit like the PCO and the Met !


----------



## Tin Pot (16 Feb 2016)

Woke up an hour late, car lock frozen solid, M25 a pain, and forgot to bring my shirts in for the week.

At least I didn't freeze my ass off.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (16 Feb 2016)

Bit on the chilly side last night at about midnight, but no ice that I could see or feel. Looking forward to the ride in later as it looks lovely and sunny. Ahh how I've missed the sun.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (16 Feb 2016)

dave r said:


> When I was commuting into Nuneaton the network of cycle paths round the Griff island were never treated, I used to just ride round the island when the paths were covered in ice or snow or both, used to add a couple of minutes to the commute but was better than tip toeing around on the ice. I always thought that it was common for councils to not treat the cycle paths.


Good Lord man you're made of sterner stuff than me, the Griff Island is a death zone, I always use the paths.


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2016)

Incontinentia Buttocks said:


> Good Lord man you're made of sterner stuff than me, the Griff Island is a death zone, I always use the paths.



I used to turn right and go down the old Coventry road, where I used to work was at the bottom of Donnithorne Avenue, and I didn't find it to bad to cycle, I've cycled a lot worse.


----------



## Origamist (16 Feb 2016)

Around -3C this morning, but the roads looked dry so did not take the ice bike. No problems en route but the wind was picking up meaning it could be cold with the wind chill on the way home.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (16 Feb 2016)

My feet were like ice blocks!


----------



## martint235 (16 Feb 2016)

Almost got a 16mph on the way home. So the speed is returning as I put the effort in. Will be taking it easy tomorrow though as cardiologist on Thursday


----------



## robjh (16 Feb 2016)

New job, new town, new commute this morning. For a few months I'm going to be working in (or more precisely on the edge of) Swindon, and I did my first bike commute today. I've based myself about 12 miles out near Uffington, and just below the White Horse chalk figure on the downs. It was a cold morning and I went carefully on the unfamiliar roads in case of ice, but it was a beautiful ride in both directions, along the line of the downs in the half-light with big views and some real hills. I think I'm going to enjoy commuting here.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Feb 2016)

A Tad chilly this morning and the wind returned when I nipped out at dinner time. Tomorrow afternoon it is either going to rain or snow, either way it's going to be a fun ride home.


----------



## Jenkins (16 Feb 2016)

When I left for work it was -4°C according to the sensor in the back garden so I took the MTB for stability, only to find that everywhere was well gritted (thumbs up to Suffolk Coastal Council) so a road bike could have been used. First try out for Northwave Celsius boots & On-One merino thicky socks and my feet were lovely and warm.

Anyone else spend the whole day looking out of the window wishing they had the day off? The weather here was absolutely beautiful with clear skies and the wind not picking up 'till late afternoon - perfect cycling weather.


----------



## Origamist (16 Feb 2016)

Light rain and a headwind made for hard work. Temp around 1C and roads full of tractor mud. Had a cyclist follow me for about 3 miles, 40 metres behind. I guess I was his pathfinder...

Would have bailed at Alderley Edge, but remembered that the line between Wilmslow and Crewe is closed due to work on the Holmes Chapel viaduct. Had to get my head down and mutter under my breath instead.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (16 Feb 2016)

Minus 7.7 deg C registering on the Garmin this morning! Almost at work and something doesn't feel quite right on the bike, a quick up and down of the front wheel whilst on the move, feels fine, nips the back end up and down, ah, feels a tad squidgy. A minute or so later I test again and it feels about the same so I cut the ride short and have a look when i get to the bike shelter. The smallest, sharpest, arrow shaped stone had gone straight through the tyre, just nicking the tube. 
Looking a wet, very wet day tomorrow


----------



## martint235 (17 Feb 2016)

Well I'm getting quicker which suggests the fitness is coming back. Last 5 commutes are over 15mph and the last 4 are within a smidgen of 16mph. I accept it will be a combination of some fitness, half term and it getting lighter but even so it's a start. Just need some concerted weightloss now.

No muppets on the way in. I seem to be getting along with my fellow road users at the moment. One guy almost pulled left across the front of me but realised at the last minute, he over compensated with his swerve right I think though. But no drama, it wasn't even worth a mutter under my breath. I'm sure others would have posted it on Youtube and had a little rant.

One weird bit though, at the corner of Southend Lane and Worsley Bridge Road there was a police car at the side of the road with lights flashing. There was also a bike propped up against the side of the bridge fence with its lights on. The bike didn't look damaged in any significant way so I couldn't tell if there'd been an accident and it had been cleared up and the police were just waiting for someone to collect the bike or they'd pulled the cyclist for something and he was in the car. Curiouser and curiouser.


----------



## Arjimlad (17 Feb 2016)

robjh said:


> New job, new town, new commute this morning. For a few months I'm going to be working in (or more precisely on the edge of) Swindon, and I did my first bike commute today. I've based myself about 12 miles out near Uffington, and just below the White Horse chalk figure on the downs. It was a cold morning and I went carefully on the unfamiliar roads in case of ice, but it was a beautiful ride in both directions, along the line of the downs in the half-light with big views and some real hills. I think I'm going to enjoy commuting here.



I know that road as I regularly visit friends at Britchcombe Farm under the white horse hill. Often see cyclists on a Saturday enjoying the undulating road and (in the winter) enormous puddles. Deeply envious of such a beautiful commute !


----------



## ianrauk (17 Feb 2016)

martint235 said:


> Last 5 commutes are over 15mph and the last 4 are within a smidgen of 16mph



Got to love school holiday's. My commute this morning was 16.3 which is one of the fastest of the year so far. There was so little traffic on the road this morning. And oh yes.. just a smidgen of SCR


----------



## martinclive (17 Feb 2016)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> My feet were like ice blocks!


I was going to ask you this morning how you coped without overshoes - now I have the answer............frostbite!


----------



## robjh (17 Feb 2016)

Arjimlad said:


> I know that road as I regularly visit friends at *Britchcombe Farm* under the white horse hill. Often see cyclists on a Saturday enjoying the undulating road and (in the winter) enormous puddles. Deeply envious of such a beautiful commute !


 funnily enough that's where I'm staying this week


----------



## Arjimlad (17 Feb 2016)

robjh said:


> funnily enough that's where I'm staying this week



Make sure you get up the hill road to the west of the farm, then. I took a drive up there in January behind some MTBs and it is spectacular. Give my regards to Marcella (James from Bristol).


----------



## Glow worm (17 Feb 2016)

Lovely ride in. Very nearly got knocked off on the way home though. A car changed lane without indicating - the driver failing to see I was in the space she was manoevring into. A quick bang on the roof from me woke her up just in time- I had nowhere to go! A nice wave of apology from her though- (makes a change). Ended in smiles all round and I manged to get home alive and before the rain started.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (17 Feb 2016)

Well that was a bit wet. And dark. And cold. Loved every second :-)


----------



## summerdays (17 Feb 2016)

Horrible commutes... Wet and cold ... And it seems Bristol traffic is grinding to a halt recently. Yesterday arrived at a junction (Zetland Road), as the lights turned red. There were cars stuck in the junction blocking other cars for the entire time I sat ther until it was back to green, not a single vehicle moved!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (17 Feb 2016)

Drenched. 








That is all.


----------



## Maverick Goose (17 Feb 2016)

to you both!


summerdays said:


> Horrible commutes... Wet and cold ... And it seems Bristol traffic is grinding to a halt recently. Yesterday arrived at a junction (Zetland Road), as the lights turned red. There were cars stuck in the junction blocking other cars for the entire time I sat ther until it was back to green, not a single vehicle moved!





MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Drenched.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Feb 2016)

I got a little damp this morning; dinner time I got bloody drenched, got everything but the gloves dry for the commute home, got even wetter on the way home. Had spare pair of gloves with me fortunately for the ride home.

Could be very icy in the morning if the beeb have the forecast right - as if.


----------



## RoubaixCube (17 Feb 2016)

Not commuting as it was my day off today but my sympathy goes out to all of you who are braving freezing temperatures and showers around the London area who are out there on your way home.

You might be freezing and a little soggy but at least you dont have to put up with a gale blowing you sideways. good luck and ride safe


----------



## HarryTheDog (17 Feb 2016)

Cold and drizzle on the way home. Had someone on a foldup suddenly turn right on me as I was about to overtake, we nearly collided. He hadn't looked but then again I had not warned him I was about to pass, neither of us bothered to curse each other and carried on our own ways without a word, I think we were both to fed up to bother. I looked on Strava flyby when I got home, but he was not on there, however I had apparently met someone near Hornchurch doing a 95 mile ride, I gave him some Kudos.


----------



## Tin Pot (17 Feb 2016)

I was not expecting that.

"Light rain" was what I was expecting.

No feeling in my hands or feet for 90 minutes, was unexpected.

Actual pain trying to get the feeling back in. But boy I haven't enjoyed a three course meal at home for a while! Soup, pasta & fish, followed by cheese grapes and wine


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (18 Feb 2016)

The rain had stopped, the clouds had gone, and the roads were like a skating rink. More than a few twitchy moments this morning so just popped in a 15 miler. On the upside, it's one day closer to the best time of year.


----------



## Origamist (18 Feb 2016)

-4C and ice bike was deployed as my side-street made it clear that ice was a threat. Struggled into work with a 16mph average, but was never likely to slide on my arse either, despite numerous patches of ice. Freezing fog in Stretford added to the fun...


----------



## headcoat (18 Feb 2016)

After cycling about 7 miles carefully because of ice, 200 metres from works, turned 90 degrees and straight on the floor, luckily I was going slow. But really bashed my elbow and can't bend or straighten it fully. Not sure how I will cope on the way home


----------



## 13 rider (18 Feb 2016)

Broke the 15 mph barrier on ride in this morning for the first time on my commute  happy with that bit chilly but not that bad . Ride home tonight was managed without lights for the first time this year . Glorious winter sun but low in the sky so I struggled to see most of the way home .Took the route through Bradgate Park which was full of dog walkers so a bit of slow progress


----------



## Tin Pot (18 Feb 2016)

headcoat said:


> After cycling about 7 miles carefully because of ice, 200 metres from works, turned 90 degrees and straight on the floor, luckily I was going slow. But really bashed my elbow and can't bend or straighten it fully. Not sure how I will cope on the way home



Put some ice on it. :P

Seriously though, hope it heals quickly.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Feb 2016)

Much lighter tonight, even got 30 minutes in before I had to put the front light on, mind you I was on cycle paths, if I'd been on the roads might have got 15 minutes in.


----------



## HarryTheDog (18 Feb 2016)

@headcoat , move south, no ice here, serously hope injuries heal quickly, its not nice.
On the commute in couple of dodgy gear shifts, on the way home it all went pear shaped, guessed the gear cable was about to snap. Got home with some gears, just!




. Just replaced the inner and outer for tomorrow, had to re wrap bar tape as well.


----------



## Truth (18 Feb 2016)

First puncture on the new Boardman Hybrid Comp on the way home today after 600 miles . Slight nick in the tyre now but it will do......
Managed to change the inner tube in about 30 mins and get over a complex I had about taking the back wheel off that has disc brakes and getting it back on without me buggaring something up!! 
Only ever took wheels off with rim brakes before.


----------



## Truth (18 Feb 2016)

I did SLIGHTLY mark the black wheels (took some paint off) using metal tyre levers. Just going to order some plastic Park Tyre Levers


----------



## martint235 (19 Feb 2016)

What a wonderful commute! Great sunrise, bit nippy but nothing too bad. Not a single nobber encountered, not even the usual cycling nobbers. I'm really starting to enjoy my commute again.

The only fly in the ointment was when I got to work, I managed to press "Reset to Defaults" on my Garmin. They really should put a confirmation question in there!!!!


----------



## summerdays (19 Feb 2016)

Icy this morning... Sufficiently icy that even the cars were taking it slower! And the tell tale shiny wet looking pavements!


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2016)

One of those commute where I just didn't have the energy or gumption to enjoy it like I usually do. Made worse by lots's of frosty patches on the first part of my commute and a huge burst watermain in Bickley which meant backed up traffic and frustrated motorists which made for slow going until I got clear of it. Different route home this afternoon methinks.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Feb 2016)

Truth said:


> First puncture on the new Boardman Hybrid Comp *on the way home today after 600 miles *. Slight nick in the tyre now but it will do......
> Managed to change the inner tube in about 30 mins and get over a complex I had about taking the back wheel off that has disc brakes and getting it back on without me buggaring something up!!
> Only ever took wheels off with rim brakes before.



That's some commute


----------



## martint235 (19 Feb 2016)

ianrauk said:


> One of those commute where I just didn't have the energy or gumption to enjoy it like I usually do. Made worse by lots's of frosty patches on the first part of my commute and a huge burst watermain in Bickley which meant backed up traffic and frustrated motorists which made for slow going until I got clear of it. Different route home this afternoon methinks.


Do you not just come straight down the A21?


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2016)

martint235 said:


> Do you not just come straight down the A21?




Not the first part no... it was far too busy this morning.


----------



## martint235 (19 Feb 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Not the first part no... it was far too busy this morning.


And what are you doing in work on a Friday for that matter? Must be a shock to the system.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2016)

martint235 said:


> And what are you doing in work on a Friday for that matter? Must be a shock to the system.




I have been working half day on friday for the last 2 years.... keep up chap.


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Feb 2016)

Backroads were like an ice rink this morning. I came off turning left into a side road thankfully at a slow speed, no harm done other than bust the cap of my water bottle. Landed on my bum so fairly well padded. 

The 10 mile journey took me a lot longer than usual as I had to take it very slowly and carefully along roads like Shellard's Lane to Alveston. Stopping to put on liner gloves was a challenge, even.

It wasn't until I got to the A38 that I was able to ride confidently again. Considering spiky tyres...

https://www.strava.com/activities/496892581


----------



## Origamist (19 Feb 2016)

A crisp, cold morning (-2C) but with the sun shining it was glorious - not even a couple of morons driving a HGV and white van respectively could spoil it. Ice bike never faltered and I was actively hunting patches of ice on the flat to ride over - like a toddler jumping in puddles. 17mph average so a bit speedier than yesterday.

Looks wet and miserable for the commute home - can't bail either due to rail works...


----------



## mythste (19 Feb 2016)

Stars aligned for me today! Layered up just right, lovely crisp morning hovering around zero. 17.53 miles in 1 hour 16 minutes. Lovely and leisurely.

Seriously satisfying watching the front tyre gradually go white from picking up frost!


----------



## Truth (19 Feb 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> That's some commute


I knew I should have chosen my words more carefully !


----------



## summerdays (19 Feb 2016)

Arjimlad said:


> Backroads were like an ice rink this morning. I came off turning left into a side road thankfully at a slow speed, no harm done other than bust the cap of my water bottle. Landed on my bum so fairly well padded.
> 
> The 10 mile journey took me a lot longer than usual as I had to take it very slowly and carefully along roads like Shellard's Lane to Alveston. Stopping to put on liner gloves was a challenge, even.
> 
> ...


My first clue even before I set foot out the door was watching the paper boy gingerly cycling along the pavement.


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Feb 2016)

summerdays said:


> My first clue even before I set foot out the door was watching the paper boy gingerly cycling along the pavement.


I worried about my son off on his round. He has to grind up some Winterbourne hills too, with rush hour impatient drivers.


----------



## RoubaixCube (19 Feb 2016)

Heavy Rain was forecast since 15.00. Now 17.51 and not a single drop.... I have all my waterproofs with me


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Heavy Rain was forecast since 15.00. Now 17.51 and not a single drop.... I have all my waterproofs with me


Peeing down here.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Feb 2016)

I missed the forecast rain  

Also today was a bit of a milestone for me as I completed my 500th 100km in a day


----------



## aferris2 (19 Feb 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I missed the forecast rain
> 
> Also today was a bit of a milestone for me as I completed my *500th 100km in a day*


No. That's some commute!


----------



## RoubaixCube (19 Feb 2016)

Mechanical issues on the way home - Cyclesurgery sabotaged my bike when i left it there for them to fit a set of SKS mudguards on. front derailleur not shifting up or down properly. Only choice is to pick the big ring, avoid hills and deal with it.

though todays personal best is a sustained 22mph for 2-3minutes though i think it was down to a tail wind because I was carrying:

1.3Kg's worth of chocolate (sweet precious cargo...), my waterproofs (gloves, cap, overtrousers, rain jacket) my castelli thermal jersey, and some work clothes (softshell & a shirt) and my Kryptonite new york lock in a rack bag secured to my seat post.

Im surprised i actually overtook a fair few people tonight given the weight that i had on the bike. The back end did feel fairly heavy though that was because of the kryptonite lock.

Along the way i did have a guy in a 4x4 screaming some jibberish at me about me being so slow that i shouldnt be on the road and that i should stop and wait for him to get his bike so he can show me how fast he can ride. I was scooting along at an average of 15-16mph on flats and topping 20-22mph when i really decided i needed to push it.


Not the best night but not the worst either. I think this is the first proper time someones decided to roll down the window and waste their breath on someone who isnt even paying any attention.


----------



## Origamist (19 Feb 2016)

Tough going. End of the week commute, strongish headwind and a single speed bike shod with ice tyres did not make for a fun commute. 14.3 mph! On the plus side, the rain never materialised.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (19 Feb 2016)

Light rain on the way back this afternoon, I was expecting a downpour so got off lightly I think! 
A steady ride home, I'm riding a Reliability trial at the weekend and need to save some in the legs, these boys are bloody quick!
Another 200+ mile commuting week completed, everything is rosy at the minute!


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Feb 2016)

Idiot pedestrian tried to kill us both yesterday. Never even looked right, just stared left and marched out from behind some kind of signage.

I'd call him a c...codger. An old codger. So instead I just said "Hey." As the rear wheel slipped round to my left, and skidding round him, I performed a touch of ballet to stay upright.

Attempts on My Life This Week:

Motorists: 2
Pedestrians: 1


----------



## RoubaixCube (20 Feb 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Idiot pedestrian tried to kill us both yesterday. Never even looked right, just stared left and marched out from behind some kind of signage.
> 
> I'd call him a c...codger. An old codger. So instead I just said "Hey." As the rear wheel slipped round to my left, and skidding round him, I performed a touch of ballet to stay upright.
> 
> ...



an everyday occurrence around where i work. The other day, there was a lady who was crossing the road that was too busy with her eyes glued to her mobile phone and a set of headphones over her head, almost got taken out by a bus because she wasnt looking. Bus had to emergency brake and give the lady a blast of the horn and she had the arrogance to glare back at him with an extremely dirty look while he was stopped there waiting for her to cross while the lights we're green & he had right of way...

Honestly, some people need to learn the hard way with a long stint in A&E, scarred or maimed for life before they learn some manners and above all, common sense... Making sure the road is clear before they cross.

London needs barriers or railings separating the pavement from the road to make sure people who are too busy fiddling with their mobile phones to watch where they are going dont end up under the wheels of a moving vehicle.


----------



## RoubaixCube (20 Feb 2016)

User13710 said:


> Ugh. That is a spectacularly unpleasant thing to say, and it undermines your self-righteous stance by a long way.



Sad, but true. How else can you curb such behaviour unless you get police to be more pro-active and start handing out fines? Police already cant be arsed to pursue those who use mobile phones while driving and if the police do decide to up their game and actually start doing their job and issuing fines for such behaviour they will get a lot of hate from the public who will no doubt label it as a money grabbing scheme.

blindly crossing busy roads with moving vehicles aside - I have been 'walked into' on more than one occasion and even almost knocked off my feet by the same people who I share public walkways with. Half the time im greeted with an angry look and a grunt of displeasure for interrupting them and making them look up/away from their phones rather than an apology.

If i have to message or use my phone while im out walking, I'll either step out of everyones way for a moment or i'll walk behind the friends im out with, not balling it down the street with phone in hand and my eyes glued to it.

But each to their own opinion.



User13710 said:


> You have that the wrong way round. The barriers need to be removed so that drivers of moving vehicles have to take account of more vulnerable road users and not knock them over.



There are currently no barriers - thats why you get pedestrians stepping out in front of moving traffic and bicycles on occasion. Ive certainly experienced it on more than one occasion. lights are green but there are still people crossing the road totally oblivious of the massive two tonne chunks of metal that are just hurtling towards them. Some actually lift their heads and see whats coming but still in their infinite wisdom decide to _stroll_ across the road.


----------



## longy65 (20 Feb 2016)

User13710 said:


> Ugh. That is a spectacularly unpleasant thing to say, and it undermines your self-righteous stance by a long way.



The only person I see as self righteous is you!

Pedestrians don't have a right to ignore the Highway Code or act in an arrogant manner, they have a duty of care to themselves and others.


----------



## longy65 (20 Feb 2016)

User13710 said:


> @RoubaixCube and @longy65, these are old arguments that have played out on here again and again. Look them up, if you can be bothered, but it would be nice to lay off the stuff about people deserving to be maimed to teach them a lesson.



There you go again!!! Why would I start looking up old threads?

The post, told a little tale of a pedestrian acting in an ignorant and arrogant manner, now to me it looked like she saw no wrong in her action, however by making the bus do an emergency stop how many passengers could of been injured?

How do you teach these morons a lesson?


----------



## RoubaixCube (20 Feb 2016)

User13710 said:


> but it would be nice to lay off the stuff about people deserving to be maimed to teach them a lesson.



Isnt that normally the case though??

If a person doesnt look when crossing the road and gets knocked over - who else is to blame but themselves? Is the driver/rider/cyclist at fault because the pedestrian couldnt use their own eyes and ears?

The pedestrian becomes a victim of their own actions and for every action there is a consequence. They might have been lucky the first few times. oncoming vehicles might of made an emergency stop, the driver rolled down the window and had a good shout at the pedestrian, but If the pedestrian doesnt learn from that then their luck will simply just run out. They are risking their lives by playing a game of 'chicken' on a busy road without knowing it.

As morbid as my opinion is, thats the truth. Theres nothing _'self-righteous'_ about it. If a person isnt willing to use their eyes and ears when crossing the road. Then they suffer the consequences. Its always unfortunate when somebody gets hit but you have to ask yourself...... Whose fault was it?


----------



## longy65 (20 Feb 2016)

User13710 said:


> It is the fault of the person capable of inflicting the most harm, who should be looking out for those who are more vulnerable and likely to behave unpredictably. Of course.



Stop, Look, Listen.....use the Green Cross Code!

I think you have a very misguided idea of whom is responsible for their actions in this case.
If the pedestrian had been knocked down injured or heavens above been killed, the fault would not have been the bus drivers I can assure you of that.

But the consequences of an idiots actions can last for ever!


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Feb 2016)

longy65 said:


> Stop, Look, Listen.....use the Green Cross Code!
> 
> I think you have a very misguided idea of whom is responsible for their actions in this case.
> If the pedestrian had been knocked down injured or heavens above been killed, the fault would not have been the bus drivers I can assure you of that.
> ...



No, it's you who has it wrong.

And it's your mentality that gets people killed.


----------



## longy65 (20 Feb 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> No, it's you who has it wrong.
> 
> And it's your mentality that gets people killed.



My mentality???

Please enlighten me, as I don't think it's ok to go around driving into or over people. 
But I sure as hell don't believe it's my right to walk out into traffic and think bollocks to all drivers they should stop for me!


----------



## RoubaixCube (21 Feb 2016)

User said:


> No thanks. Too many opportunities for cyclists to be crushed against them by left turning lorries.



That honestly depends on a few things but not squeezing yourself in between the pavement and lorry would be a good start. I'll either let them go first or I'll filter up the otherside of them and not put myself at risk. 

Secondly, barriers can be placed with a little room for cyclists. But if a lorry is going to mount the pavement anyway then thats a different story


----------



## summerdays (21 Feb 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> That honestly depends on a few things but not squeezing yourself in between the pavement and lorry would be a good start. I'll either let them go first or I'll filter up the otherside of them and not put myself at risk.


That implies that the cyclist is always at fault in that situation and that no lorry would overtake on a corner squeezing the cyclist


----------



## RoubaixCube (21 Feb 2016)

User said:


> As @summerdays says, you're assuming the situation arises from the cyclist putting themself in a dangerous position, which is a bit sad really.



Youre saying it like its never happened before. I see cyclists doing it every day on my commute


----------



## Origamist (21 Feb 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> an everyday occurrence around where i work. The other day, there was a lady who was crossing the road that was too busy with her eyes glued to her mobile phone and a set of headphones over her head, almost got taken out by a bus because she wasnt looking. Bus had to emergency brake and give the lady a blast of the horn and she had the arrogance to glare back at him with an extremely dirty look while he was stopped there waiting for her to cross while the lights we're green & he had right of way...
> 
> Honestly, some people need to learn the hard way with a long stint in A&E, scarred or maimed for life before they learn some manners and above all, common sense... Making sure the road is clear before they cross.
> 
> London needs barriers or railings separating the pavement from the road to make sure people who are too busy fiddling with their mobile phones to watch where they are going dont end up under the wheels of a moving vehicle.



This is a thread about commuting. Why you would want to pollute it with some sick, violent fantasy about a pedestrian suffering harm, is beyond me.


----------



## summerdays (21 Feb 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Youre saying it like its never happened before. I see cyclists doing it every day on my commute


I've seen cyclists do it, but equally I've been put in dangerous positions by the actions of lorry drivers, or witnessed it happening to other cyclists.


----------



## Origamist (21 Feb 2016)

User said:


> Anyhow, to go back to the beginning of this exchange on barriers, not only no because cyclists can and have been crushed against them. More importantly than that is the increased sterility of the public space. Creating a corridor for cars with a parallel corridor for pedestrians makes for increased isolation of drivers, with increased detachment from the danger they bring. Much better to have to anticipate that a fellow human may cross the road and accommodate that.



Yes, what's more, the DfT's study on the effect of guardrails found the following:

"Thus, while there is no conclusive evidence that the inclusion of pedestrian guardrailing at any type of pedestrian crossing or junction has any statistically significant effect on the safety record..."

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa.../328996/ltn-2-09__Pedestrian_guardrailing.pdf

This was part of the rationale for removing large quantities of guardrailing in London and eleswhere.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Feb 2016)

*Mod note: * This thread is about tales from todays commute not pedestrians and the Highway Code or the merits/pitfalls of barriers. Feel free to start another thread if you want to discuss those points.

Back on topic from this point onwards please.


----------



## martint235 (22 Feb 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> *Mod note: * This thread is about tales from todays commute not pedestrians and the Highway Code or the merits/pitfalls of barriers. Feel free to start another thread if you want to discuss those points.
> 
> Back on topic from this point onwards please.


Yes go start your own thread!! This one is mine!! 

Anyhow, despite it being wet I quite enjoyed that. Did get soaked though! Only one muppet who turned right into a side street across the front of me. He was told what I think of his parentage. Other than that fairly uneventful. Is it a teacher training day today cos the traffic was still light?


----------



## summerdays (22 Feb 2016)

Only one muppet today - me!!! I contemplated changing my gear cable recently and didn't.... today it snapped!!! Lots of grinding up hills then getting off and walking!


----------



## ianrauk (22 Feb 2016)

Grim commute today. Quite heavy rain when I left home. Fortunately it changed into drizzle after a short while. Still grim though. Went the short route for a change. 
Saw another regular cycle commuter on the ride in. A funny chap, he's continually looking back if you are behind him. As I couldn't be arsed to SCR this morning I just held back. Every now and then I would get closer to him. He would look back then he's spin like buggery only for me to catch him up again and repeat. S'funny.


----------



## HarryTheDog (22 Feb 2016)

It was only after 8 miles did I realise I had left my rear brakes in the “open” position after cleaning this weekend. Luckily it was whilst trying to brake behind a car with a gap on the outside for me to fit down. Stopped and closed the brakes.

Going through Barking a guy on a single speed nearly caught me whilst sat at the lights. I left him miles behind going up the hill out of Barking and forgot about him. He reappeared a while later and I let him draft me up the nearly mile long straight from the A406/A13 roundabout. He then did the decent thing and went to do his turn on the front. However he had no mudguards at all and I decided I did not want a face full of dirty water so backed off. I later went past and left him behind ensuring he did not get a draft this time as he did not thank me or say hello after me dragging him along before. Plus he should get some flippin mudguards!

Arrived at work damp, but it was fairly warm.


----------



## Tin Pot (22 Feb 2016)

+1 on Grim. And the usual Monday morning grumpy drivers.

Legs and back feeling it at about 1.5hrs after yesterday's half mara


----------



## subaqua (22 Feb 2016)

I love my Nightvision jacket. it keeps me warm and dry. 

I also hate the bleedin thing as its so good at keeping the water out it runs it onto my thighs which mean i get sopping wet legs. time to look for some waterproof trousers that dont make me boil in the bag . 

apart from that a very quiet commute, looks like the wet weather kept lots off the bike.


----------



## Origamist (22 Feb 2016)

Cool at around 1C but no rain or ice. Normal commuting bike was deployed but noticed rust on the chain (from last week's salt spreaders no doubt), so gave it a quick wipe and lube and hey presto, a smooth drivetrain again.

Am finally about to go for a single ring up front. A 52t Sram Rival 1 paired to a 12-27 cassette (I'm sticking to a regular rear mech as it seems overkill and expensive to get the fancy one).


----------



## subaqua (22 Feb 2016)

User13710 said:


> Deploy Rainlegs!




it never used to be too bad when i rode in wearing padded shorts and the longs as i would be getting changed into "normal " clothes. I made the decison last year to wear as much normal as possible to prove a point to 2 muppetts in work about not being a MAMIL . the craghoppers walking trousers are now dry after hanging up for an hour in the office . but having to fetch a 2nd pair of undercrackers defaest object of travelling light.

I did consider a rain cape , but I am not sure that is any better at looking normal !


User13710 said:


> I couldn't possibly comment.




you could comment. but being a diplomatic sort you wont


----------



## HarryTheDog (22 Feb 2016)

Top tip when taking a hurried shower at work, take a towel in the shower room with you. I forgot this top tip this morning, drying yourself with paper towels just isn't the same.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (22 Feb 2016)

Tight legs this morning after yesterday's Trial, so although I did the normal 25, it was a light effort, spinny affair. Going to have a steady week I think, looks dry and cold coming up over the next few days.


----------



## subaqua (22 Feb 2016)

User said:


> Does this look like a pervert?
> 
> View attachment 119725




thats a Plastic Scouser


----------



## HarryTheDog (22 Feb 2016)

Too many posts by me today in this thread but had to mention this. On my way home going down a shared use path there was a older gent on a sturdy 26inch wheel hybrid . I fell in behind leaving a good gap as not enough room to overtake safely. I saw up ahead what looked like a large lump of partially folded cardboard about 3 ft wide and a foot high so slowed and shouted a warning. The old guy rode straight into it without slowing at all, turned out to be a lump of sheet aluminium from the side of a lorry with a bit of bracket in it. The guy was lucky it was quite heavy and the impact pushed him sideways and nearly tipped him off the curb into the A13, but he managed to stay upright.

I enquired if he was ok and didn't he see it. Amazingly he had seen it but did not slow or swerve around it as he was worried that I would hit the back of him or I would plough into it, and as I was on a skinny tyred road bike I would have been seriously injured apparently. Nice of him to think of me but rather a silly move. I thanked him profously which cheered him up, but told him next time to just worry about himself I have brakes as well.( ok I only had half my brakes first thing this morning)


----------



## Shut Up Legs (22 Feb 2016)

Advice needed.

I'm posting this here rather than in a new thread, because I need an answer soon. When I got to work just now, stopped my Garmin 800's trip timer, then held down Lap/Reset to save the trip, it stopped counting down at 1, then the Garmin just froze, and is now completely unresponsive and won't even turn off. Does anyone know of an easy fix for this, or just a way to turn it off? I don't have any screwdrivers (at work, anyway) small enough to take its back panel off, to try to reseat its battery (if that's even possible).

Thanks,

--- Victor.


----------



## HarryTheDog (22 Feb 2016)

I sent my 800 off for repair on the weekend so can't fiddle with it to try and help ( un-related problem) I dont suppose plugging it into a laptop or charger does any good or has a effect?.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (22 Feb 2016)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Advice needed.
> 
> I'm posting this here rather than in a new thread, because I need an answer soon. When I got to work just now, stopped my Garmin 800's trip timer, then held down Lap/Reset to save the trip, it stopped counting down at 1, then the Garmin just froze, and is now completely unresponsive and won't even turn off. Does anyone know of an easy fix for this, or just a way to turn it off? I don't have any screwdrivers small enough to take its back panel off, to try to reseat its battery (if that's even possible).
> 
> ...


Never mind.  I held down the power button 1 more time, and instead of powering down, it went straight to the startup screen, then started up normally, and appears to have all the recent trips stored OK. Just a temporary glitch (hopefully ).


----------



## Shut Up Legs (22 Feb 2016)

HarryTheDog said:


> I sent my 800 off for repair on the weekend so can't fiddle with it to try and help ( un-related problem) I dont suppose plugging it into a laptop or charger does any good or has a effect?.


I did plug it into a charger, but nothing happened. Let's hope it's not on its way to failing for good. One thing I've noticed with Garmin and GoPro: each new model seems to have (a) less battery life and (b) less reliability than the previous.  (or that's my experience, anyway). They're both so focussed on adding all these new features (some of which the average user won't even touch), that battery life and reliability tend to suffer. A pity neither of them will listen to customer feedback.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (22 Feb 2016)

Back on topic (and my apologies for the short digression): I'm enjoying my new, extended morning commute. The previous one I'd been doing for a while was about 25.75km with 210m climbing and the current one is 27.5km with 310m climbing. All the better to tone up the legs, so the Pyrenees and Alps don't kill me in September.  My legs can feel the difference already.


----------



## Origamist (22 Feb 2016)

Tailwind assisted commute! Unusual for the return leg, but greatly appreciated. 

Looks like sub zero nights for the next few days, take it easy...


----------



## Jenkins (22 Feb 2016)

Take care in the run up to the EU referendum London commuters...


----------



## Shut Up Legs (23 Feb 2016)

That was a hot commute home.  The temperature got up to 40° during the ride. It lasted about 10 minutes longer than usual, because I got asked for directions by someone I passed on the shared path I take home, and ended up guiding him along the path for the next 15km or so, to prevent him getting lost.
Fortunately, this will probably be the last really hot day for this Summer, and good riddance, too!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (23 Feb 2016)

... but now, the temperature just dropped 5.5°C in 30 minutes, and it's raining!  Thank you, unpredictable Melbourne weather.


----------



## martint235 (23 Feb 2016)

So 3.5C when I left home so I decided to risk shorts and no overshoes. Toes are a little chilly but other than that all ok. I doubt I'll get away with it tomorrow though.

No muppets today. Not seen my Fiat 500 girlfriend for a while now. Maybe she's gone off me.


----------



## summerdays (23 Feb 2016)

Cycle paths all gritted - thank you S. Glos


----------



## ianrauk (23 Feb 2016)

Lovely morning for a commute. 3° when I left at 7.30am. Nice and dry roads only spoilt by the stupid amount of car traffic. One is certainly spoilt cycling during the school holidays.

And Mr orange flatbar bike in Deptford. The young lady shouting at you for being a complete arse* (*polite version) was because you were. You rode through the ASL and nearly knocked her over. No good shaking your head as if it wasn't your fault you cockwomble.


----------



## HarryTheDog (23 Feb 2016)

Fastest commute in of the year which was caused by

1. Spotting a slim cyclist ahead 2 miles in to the commute who I just had to find out who they were as it’s so rare this far out, turned out to be a tough looking middle aged woman.

2. Idiot middle aged woman pulling out on my whilst I was doing 30 mph down Harold hill, it really pissed me off and I overtook her but the adrenaline kept my pace high.

3. 3 builder types in a small car gobbing it off at me for no reason when they overtook, which had me chasing them down through Hornchurch.

4. Met a un-feasibly fast guy on a MTB complete with knobbly tyres going through Dagenham who I just had to catch and overtake to check out if he had a motor, he didn’t but was smashing out a good 20mph+ into a 8 mph headwind/crosswind.

Arrived at work sweaty but grinning like a Cheshire cat.


----------



## rugby bloke (23 Feb 2016)

Definitely a feel of spring in the air this morning, not enough to bring out the big pelatons though. My train was 15 mins late and I was amazed at how much busier the London streets were. Some proper Boris Bike ducking and weaving was required.


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Feb 2016)

It was a good ride, so I don't know why I was in a bad mood with it all, very impatient.

As I approached a mini roundabout the guy to my right starts across, then slows, slows to a crawl - expecting me to ride across. He's parked half way over the roundabout looking at me. What the fark is wrong with people? Obey the Highway Code and get your shoot together.

An empty road. Pelican crossing. No one with in half a mile. The light is farking red. What the fark?

Last klick to work, close pass by guess what a white van appropo of nothing. **********er.

Otherwise a good ride in


----------



## donnydave (23 Feb 2016)

had an unscheduled deflation event about half a mile from work on the way in yesterday morning, bit of glass punctured a gatorskin. My tyre is pretty old though, I think its done 5000 miles so not too bad. The puncture proof stuff has been quite thoroughly defeated on this occasion so I took a very fine piece of wet and dry paper to the inside just to smooth it over. Terrible idea! all that did was separate the fibres and give something for the inner tube to rub on . Time for a new tyre methinks


----------



## subaqua (23 Feb 2016)

nice and dry and not too cold. inner thigh hurting as it cramped getting into bed last night and i think i have strained a muscle. 

a few cockwombles out , but was surprised with the van driver who after close passing me apologised at the next lights


----------



## headcoat (23 Feb 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Put some ice on it. :P
> 
> Seriously though, hope it heals quickly.



Thanks. Turns out I've broken my elbow, so no cycling for a few weeks.


----------



## Hacienda71 (23 Feb 2016)

Glorious sun on the way in today. Stopped in Alderley Edge to take a photo of a building I am dealing with and one of the GB ladies said a cheery hello as she passed. Then riding out towards Chelford a guy in full One Pro kit waved as we crossed. Nodded subtly as I didn't want to give the FTKW to much encouragement. Checked flyby on Strava when I got in, it was Krisitian House  on his way to do six reps of Swiss Hill..... Only downside to the morning was a close pass in Macclesfield.


----------



## martint235 (23 Feb 2016)

Passed a 1000 miles for the year so far on the way home. Will pass 400 miles for February on the way in tomorrow


----------



## Glow worm (23 Feb 2016)

For the first time in around 20 years cycle commuting, I left my sodding trousers at home!

Had a choice- attend meeting in cycle shorts and T shirt, (I'd remembered my shirt, but I wasn't sure nice ironed shirt with cyle shorts is a great combo) or try on the odd looking jeans that have been sat on top of the lockers without moving for years.
I tried them on - but they must have been about a 50 inch waist - no way were they staying up - not even with an old tie I found to use as a makeshift belt. So sheepishly, I wandered upstairs in my cycling gear wondering who on earth at work is so enormous to need such huge jeans.

Anyway- luckily- the meeting had been put back by an hour- just enough time to ride into Cambridge, buy a new pair of strides, and get back for work. Sorted. Well sorted in a down by £50 kind of way.
I won't be doing that again in a hurry. Nice ride home though in sunshine.


----------



## HarryTheDog (23 Feb 2016)

On the way home I spied a cyclist up ahead, a grumpy sod who a while ago when I informed him his tail light did not work told me to mind my own business. Inbetween us was a chap with panniers. We all ended up at a crossing waiting for the lights . Grumpy sod gets his phone out so I prepare to to zip past. Lights go green, pannier fella tells grumpy he can move, grumpy gives him a mouthful. I am relieved I am not the only one he is rude to.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (23 Feb 2016)

Alarm went off at 0440hrs, I felt awful, bunged up with a snotty cold and possibly a chest infection. No way am I riding in today, so reset the alarm for 0600hrs and close my eyes. 
5 minutes later guilt forces me out of bed and onto the bike, and there then followed a surprisingly pleasant 11 miles. 
Return journey wasn't bad either even being late off. I am however about to go to bed now!


----------



## martint235 (24 Feb 2016)

Passed my 400 mile target for February on my last commuting day of the month!!! 

No muppets today but I was being insanely careful. Right ear is completely blocked so couldn't hear anything coming up behind me. Used the mirror a lot more than usual. Thankfully syringing is booked in for Friday but why anyone would choose to cycle without being able to hear is beyond me (but that's for the headphones thread!!)


----------



## summerdays (24 Feb 2016)

Very cold but lovely sunshine, and at one point I was moving faster than the ambulance on the ring road!!! (No I wasn't going that fast ... just faster than him!!! Makes me annoyed when I see them struggling to get through traffic).


----------



## ianrauk (24 Feb 2016)

Very cold but lovely sunshine....now where have I heard that before 
It really was lovely out there this morning. A great commute apart from the sheer amount of motor traffic blocking up the roads and when roads are blocked then it turns some motons into mental impatient arses, jumping lights just so they get stuck in the middle of junctions. Twits.


----------



## Andrew_P (24 Feb 2016)

Will take the cold crisp morning that this morning was over the warm and windy of what seems like the last 6 months. This is what winter should be like, not checking weather apps to try and decide what amount of stuff to put on once I start wearing a buff and thicker skull cap I should have to wear it everyday for at least 3 months


----------



## ManiaMuse (24 Feb 2016)

Coldest it's been all winter I think and while sunny would prefer it to be milder and overcast tbh. Air quality seems to be horribly dry and dirty at the moment.

Stupid amount of traffic on the roads in places this morning for no obvious reason. Had to take it slow and cautiously because of filtering and worrying about black ice down the middle of the road and in cycle lanes.

Not really that fun tbh although glad the days are finally getting longer. Probably won't need the lights in a week or so (although may keep them on for another month). Switched to sunglasses instead of clear glasses now so look less like a geek.


----------



## martint235 (24 Feb 2016)

ManiaMuse said:


> Coldest it's been all winter I think and *while sunny would prefer it to be milder and overcast tbh*. Air quality seems to be horribly dry and dirty at the moment.
> 
> Stupid amount of traffic on the roads in places this morning for no obvious reason. Had to take it slow and cautiously because of filtering and worrying about black ice down the middle of the road and in cycle lanes.
> 
> Not really that fun tbh although glad the days are finally getting longer. Probably won't need the lights in a week or so (*although may keep them on for another month*). Switched to sunglasses instead of clear glasses now so look less like a geek.


Nah sunny and cold over that dank, overcast we've had so far this week.

I'm not using lights going home at the moment but do on the way in 6.30am. Won't take them off the bike until after the clocks have changed cos I'll probably need them for another week or so.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (24 Feb 2016)

Pitch black and freezing cold. Beautifully clear black sky, bright moon and stars and I think I may have been looking at Venus too.
Cold but lovely.


----------



## donnydave (24 Feb 2016)

after Monday's puncture I had a psychological puncture today, couldnt help feeling like I was very slow and the back tyre was looking a bit squidgy. On inspection when arriving at work there was nothing wrong with it.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (24 Feb 2016)

Minus 6.5 deg C this morning, 2nd coldest commute of the year so far. Having a squiz through some weather stuff last night and it seems we could be having cold spells even into April this year. 
Legs have freshened up a tad since the weekend, good job too, did a food run today with a backpack loaded up for the coming days, makes the riding much more testing.
An absolute tool of a taxi driver, so so close to my rear wheel on a roundabout approach. Asked him if he wanted to read what it says on my mudguards. He started spouting off in a foreign language that I didn't understand. My reply was in a language that is known throughout the World.


----------



## summerdays (24 Feb 2016)

Had to wait to overtake a stopped bus, as I was going past and literally signalling right, I had to pull my hand back in as a car overtook me.... I've no idea how as it isn't that wide, I can only assume he used part of the pavement too


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Feb 2016)

I found one benefit to long train commutes:

Red wine.


----------



## Richard.1 (24 Feb 2016)

Tiny accident today which was totally my fault. Two lines of cars queuing for a roundabout, long queue, I filter slowly but due to cones in middle of the road and my own carelessness I hit a car wing mirror. It was a big Mercedes estate and the gentleman inside asked if I was OK rather than have a go at me. I was pleasently surprised. Luckily no damage to his mirror, he simply pulled it back into position and suggested I be careful in a friendly manner. This will remind me to be more patient and careful on the road. Good to interact with a good guy for a change.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Feb 2016)

Bloody cold this morning, might need the base layer on tomorrow.


----------



## robjh (24 Feb 2016)

Commuting into Swindon along the edge of the downs continues to be marvellous (shame about the work inbetween - I spend 8 hours counting down to the ride home). Lovely cold clear day today - here are a couple of phone pictures, morning and evening


----------



## HarryTheDog (25 Feb 2016)

Ride in was a real hoot!

Coming into Barking saw another roadie ahead with tights and overly baggy grotty grey shorts, he had to be overtaken!

Went past him and he turned out to be probably less than half my age. He wasn’t too chuffed at being overtaken by a greying hobbit so immediately overtook and got back on the front. Bit silly really as when I met him he was barely doing 16mph now he was pulling along at the front at around 21mph.

Then we went past the guy on a fixed I had a duel with on Monday who was obviously a vet aged type person( thought it was a singlespeed, actually a Boardman fixed, at the time thought him a bit un-friendly ) who immediately jumped on my tail. Youngster was starting to rock and roll and sweat was trickling down the back of his neck in rivers, me and Mr fixed were exchanging knowing glances the guy was finished, after half a mile I thought we had tortured him enough and took my turn. Fixed guy then decides to take a turn and turns up the pressure. I think he’s was slightly mad and pushed it to 24mph ( 5mph headwind) youngster throws up his hand in surrender and disappears backwards.

A slight rise comes so I attack and drop Mr fixed for a while, then we get back on the flat and I know he is the stronger rider and is playing a game so take it down to a sensible 20mph and end up dragging him along again for a mile, we called a truce and had a chat. Turns out he is actually very friendly, doing a 16 mile each way, has never raced done sportives or any organized type of cycling. I encouraged him to try racing as he is stupidly fit, we finally have a bash at each other up the Cannning town flyover , I dropped him over the first 25 yds then he came back at me and we crested the top together.

Another quick commute!


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Feb 2016)

I'd noticed a woman using her selfie camera for doing her hair as she drove down the A38 in slow-moving traffic. 

When she stopped near me at the lights I asked her whether she could be trusted with a phone and a car at the same time. She claimed that she could, and I explained how it was dangerous for cyclists like me for her to be distracted, but when I saw her later down the road she was still tapping away texting or facebooking or something !

I am feeling the urge to video these phone addicts as I see so many of them. No police about, of course.


----------



## apb (25 Feb 2016)

Black cab let me in at a t-junction this morning. true story


----------



## palinurus (25 Feb 2016)

Yesterday there was a heavy frost mostly on vehicles and on the grassy areas, little on the road.

Today- similar temperature- there was frost, not quite so heavy but it was fun frost- there was less on the grass but much more on the tarmac and it was textured and super-satisfying to ride through- made a great sound.

krrssss-skss-skss...


----------



## Misusawa (25 Feb 2016)

Had someone practically run me off the road dangerously overtaking when i was between an island and the pavement. Nowhere near enough room. Ten minutes later, stopped at lights, a van behind me... when the lights change he drives about 4 inches behind my ass because he wants to turn and also make me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## cyberknight (25 Feb 2016)

Took the night off commuting last night as my arthritic thumb joint doesnt like cold , i did do tues night / wed am and it is still aching .


----------



## martint235 (25 Feb 2016)

Commuted to my office at home today as I'm deaf and also hooked up to a blood pressure machine 

Tomorrow more of the same but I get to have my ears sucked out in the morning so at least I'll be able to hear


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Feb 2016)

Stuck in a meeting all day and when I got out I really couldn't be arsed  so a short ride home.


----------



## Karlt (25 Feb 2016)

haven't ridden for a couple of weeks for various reasons. Commute hurt. And speed was shite. Mind that's partially the fault of all the tin boxes blocking the long downhill section of Prince of Wales road.


----------



## Arjimlad (26 Feb 2016)

Where's all the traffic gone ? Has everyone got Friday off without me being told ?!


----------



## HarryTheDog (26 Feb 2016)

With the wind shifted to give me a supposed tail wind in for the first time in ages on part of my commute in I was planning to attempt some Strava PR’s this morning. I started to go for my first planned one and my legs turned to jelly so I gave up on that idea and decided to take it easy today.

Coming down from Hornchurch to Rainham ( slight downhill) a guy on a very new looking BMC Teamelite MTB pulled out in front of me from a turning, saw me and sprinted like a loon. He had 1x11 gears and was spinning like a mad hamster. I amused myself by sitting on his tail waiting for him to explode, however he turned off within ¼ of a mile.


----------



## summerdays (26 Feb 2016)

Arjimlad said:


> Where's all the traffic gone ? Has everyone got Friday off without me being told ?!


Me... Well the morning....


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (26 Feb 2016)

Super ride this morning. Testing out some new shorts and they're absolutely bang on, super comfy. 
In not quite so good news, got smacked in the face by a stone that got kicked up by an overtaking van, hit right under my nose and came sharp as, just took two hours to stop bleeding! 
Excited about the weekend, the new bike is getting its maiden voyage


----------



## HarryTheDog (26 Feb 2016)

Sorry to hear about he rock in the face @MickeyBlueEyes hope not too much pain or swelling, not enough info on the shorts and bike though, what are they then?


----------



## grumpyoldwoman (26 Feb 2016)

Arjimlad said:


> Where's all the traffic gone ? Has everyone got Friday off without me being told ?!



Yep,I have today off! It's pay day too!


----------



## Origamist (26 Feb 2016)

Cool and dry with little wind. Very nice for commuting.

Got a tow from a flat bed lorry coming up to Timperley at 30mph+, but I don't think I'll get a crafty KoM as the average for that stretch is 33.8mph...


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (26 Feb 2016)

Slow ride home last night, still suffering from my lethal cold. Long 15 mile ride in later today before boxing training then a quick 10 hour shift before the journey back home at 0300hrs. The only reason I'm posting this before I do it is to make sure I do do it!


----------



## HarryTheDog (26 Feb 2016)

As soon as I got on the bike home front tyre felt squidgy, pump refused to blow it up so wasted a gas cannister on it.
Mile in met up with the young roadie from my 3 way SCR from yesterday morning, I inwardly groaned, I didn't fancy a re-match even though I'd beaten him. He didn't either so we chatted for 5 miles till he turned off. He wasn't as young as I had previously thought probably 34 ish with a 9 year old budding olympic swimmer daughter who is already in competitions. His real passion is karate apparently and so is his wifes so mental note not to piss him off too much. Amazingly he has been doing this route since 2012 olympics and we have never met before, now twice in 2 days.
Dagenham all the way up to the A12 in Harold Hill was rammed spent 6 miles dodging traffic, was mentally exhausting, 3 twats tried to block me whilst I was going down the middle of the road white lines , jealousy is a terrible thing.


----------



## RoubaixCube (26 Feb 2016)

Nice ride home today. All good except for some random drivers pulling out without indicating first and that one twat on a superbike who decided it would be fun to pull right up to me while i was cruising at 18-20mph and rev his engine really loudly. It was funny though as he almost lost control of his bike doing it, Though If he did fall, i would of been wiped as he was pretty close to me

::EDIT::

Today was also the first day i took my Garmin 200 out on the road. If its accurate, then i have beaten my PB by close to 8-10mins. Normally it takes me at least 40-45mins to get home but i made it in 35.

Was still overtaken by just about every Specialized & Cannondale rider out there though & there were a few doing the rounds


----------



## RoubaixCube (27 Feb 2016)

Cold morning, supposed to be 7-8'c but it sure as hell feels alot colder! Brrrrrr!


----------



## 13 rider (27 Feb 2016)

Don't you just love Saturday morning traffic, 12 miles early this morning passed by the total of two cars . Even managed to scalp a milk float .I was literally the only person on the road for most of the route .Pretty chilly but no ice . strangely felt colder on the way home tonight a horrible cold wind that cuts you so 8 mile route home .


----------



## RoubaixCube (27 Feb 2016)

Just got home. Had my first SNAFU with a black cab driver in a SMIDSY - idiot pulled out to drop his passenger off without indicating and i almost went right into the back of him

Heres how it went down:

[Black cab is stuck in non-moving traffic, Im cycling up on the left handside bus lane when he suddenly pulls out without indicating first to drop his passenger off. I almost crash into the back of him so i scoot around to the drivers side and knock on his window..]

Me: "Doesnt the highway code state that you have to indicate before pulling out or changing lanes??"
Cab Driver: "you were miles away!"
Me: "so you dont even check your mirrors before you pull out? I almost went into the back of you because you failed to indicate & check your mirrors."
Cab Driver: [Starts to shout abuse at me]
Me: "Mirrors – Signal – Manoeuvre - you did neither of the first two, Not only did you put me in danger you put other vulnerable road users in danger as well."
Cab Driver: [More abuse shouted at me]
Me: "you're a poor excuse for a professional driver. You shouldnt even be on the road"
Cab Driver: [More blabbering excuses and verbal abuse]
Me: "Im having none of it - You could have seriously injured me and everyone else. I hope you'll check your mirrors and indicate before pulling out next time"
[I cycle off]

==========

Private hire mini cabs are bad, So are the handful of black cab drivers who have a seriously poor attitude and think they own the road.

I think I'll get a cycle camera going.... Ive had one few a month or two but ive never actually gone ahead and attached it because I was always against the idea of it. But I dont think I can let bad drivers get away with it anymore. Im not saying im going to or want to go full traffic droid but maybe a camera or two (maybe 3....1 on bars, 1 helmet & 1 rear camera) to record such incidents with drivers on the road.


----------



## J1888 (28 Feb 2016)

It's hard to quantify how many cabbies are bad drivers as there's so many of them. But yes, not indicating is a special trick of theirs - they do it in busy places like the City of London and just randomly stop, or pull out, or they'll be stationary and then just pull out etc etc


----------



## HarryTheDog (29 Feb 2016)

Sorry long tale of woe for the morning.
Investigated my tyre going soft from Friday, no fault found, tyre stayed up all weekend. within 50yds of leaving home it went soft. Returned home took a spare front wheel off my wife's bike.
Well crap start to the ride and my misfortune continued.

Going along the cycleway in Barking past the industrial estates which is on the pavement NOT the road so I need to give way at left turns. I shoulder check for any lorries coming up behind me on the road turning left into one of the estates. Sure enough a indicating rigid bodied lorry. I see him, he sees me.

I brake to stop I start to slow then wheels completely lock I have hit something wet and slimy and I am heading towards the side of a left turning lorry at very slow speed in a two wheel skid. I manged to spin the bike and tyres suddenly find grip. So I meet it side on just as the bike starts to high side, result of the high side is I hit the lorry hard with my right shoulder, but its still moving so it pulls me off basically. I hit the deck and lorry stops.

The guy is really concerned and asks if I am ok, do I need a ambulance, turns out he cycles himself , he knew I had seen him and had seen me on the brakes and slowing so considered I would stop. Told him it wasn’t his fault, shoot just happens!. He stayed to make sure I was ok etc

Result is banged elbow, knee shoulder and thigh. Hole in bibtights at knee and hip. Elbow and knee hurts the worst but managed to carry on. Now just my elbow and knee smarts but that’s about it. Bibtights ( Assos) are probably un-repairable so that’s going to cost me a new pair, should have bought Rapha they do a crash repair service. I expect I will stiffen up later I will see how I feel and what the damage is when I get in the shower.


----------



## Arjimlad (29 Feb 2016)

HarryTheDog said:


> Sorry long tale of woe for the morning.
> Investigated my tyre going soft from Friday, no fault found, tyre stayed up all weekend. within 50yds of leaving home it went soft. Returned home took a spare front wheel off my wife's bike.
> Well crap start to the ride and my misfortune continued.
> 
> ...



That must have been terrifying. Hope you and the bike are OK if a bit battered. Good job it was an alert lorry driver.


----------



## HarryTheDog (29 Feb 2016)

Just found out Assos may repair them for free under their crash policy as less than a year old. Sent them a email, I will see how that goes.


----------



## Tin Pot (29 Feb 2016)

30 miles to go, 2hrs on the M25.


----------



## RoubaixCube (29 Feb 2016)

went to work today, only to be turned away as Im supposed to be on leave. I submitted my holiday request but big boss denied it but one of the big boss's 3 assistants must of put it in the system without his authorisation. 1 manager 3 managerial assistants and not one of them have any idea what the other is doing.

I wasnt even mad. I still got paid for turning up. It was a good time to test the SJCam SJ4000 clone out too. Decent enough quality, not super but just about decent, conditions were a little cloudy/overcast on the way home but you can still read the number plates without any problem.

And then there was this guy.....







I guess somebody forgot to tell him it was a bus lane.


----------



## summerdays (29 Feb 2016)

I hope you aren't aching too much @HarryTheDog and he sounds a nice lorry driver. Any idea what caused the skid? 

This morning's commute was cold... Took me two miles to vaguely warm up my legs enough to start moving faster! On the other hand I was going faster than everything on the ring road which had a top speed of 10mph, but mostly 0mph! Almost totally stationary today.

Homeward commute I didn't seem to be in any hurry and just took it easy.


----------



## IBarrett (29 Feb 2016)

Terrible first commute in 10 days for me today after falling down the stairs a week on Sunday and hurting my back, pelvis and bum.

First of all was the issue I always seem to have on Mondays and that is getting out of bed and getting ready in any kind of sensible time.
Which meant I was later leaving than I wanted to be, which meant there were school kids like bloody ants on the path/cycle path I use along the side of the tramline. Were we all that dense when we were growing up? They all seem in a flaming dream.

Then I decided when I went into the shed for my bike I'd ride on the road bike I've just bought rather than my usual commuter, just to get the feel of it and because I actually enjoyed riding it yesterday.

As I don't have Gatorskins on this bike yet I decided I'd go the harder way to work to avoid the road I've got a couple of punctures on recently and go straight through the middle of Nottingham.
So that means Maid Marion Way and up to Canning Circus. A decent stretch of the legs first thing on the morning and I could do with the hill work anyway.

But half way up I felt the tell tale marshmallow feeling of a ruddy puncture !

No problem, Its the front wheel and I have a spare innertube. Piece of cake, and here is a nice bench for me to sit on while I do it too. Watch this then you smirking pedestrians, a record breaking inner tube change with ...
The inner tube for my commuter MTB, not a 700x25 which I actually need for the road bike
Bugger.

But I have everything I need to repair the puncture so off comes the wheel and after 10 whole minutes searching I eventually found the puncture.
Fixed it and I'm ready to take on the world again...

Do you think I could get the damned thing to hold air. Not a chance. So I phoned in work and got one of the guys to look up when Evans or Cycle Republic open because I was luckily standing right outside them.
It was 8:45am and neither open until 10am.
DOES NOBODY WORK NORMAL HOURS IN THIS BLOODY COUNTRY!!!!!!!

But I'm reminded by the guy on the phone who is trying to interrupt my ranting that there is a bike shop at the bottom of town which opens at 9am.
So off I trot, bike lifted onto its back wheel like I'm dancing with a transformer.

Hooray, the bike shop is open....

One of your finest inner tubes to fit this wheel please.
Do you want that fitting Sir?
Oh, that would be nice.
That will be £10 please.

At which point my Yorkshireman gene kicks in and next thing I'm stood down by the canal chuntering under my breath at the world like one the more usual canal side residents with a pair of inner tubes for said £10, fixing it myself.

I got to work at 9:45 desperately needing to shower and change.
At which point I realised I'd taken my towel home for a wash and forgotten it today, so I got dried using a clean pair of pants and some blue cleaners paper.

A hell of a start to the day and I'm looking forward to the battle with vampires or riding in a storm of tadpoles or something on the way home. God help anyone who gets in my way.


----------



## subaqua (29 Feb 2016)

cold ride in , but glad i did as it sorted the tight thigh muscle thats been there since i cramped in bed real bad last week. 

warm ride home as sun was out. cS2 is a ducking fisgrace at the moment. the contractor nobbers have no idea on how to get cyclist off a completed bit back into carriageway. the best one was a "cyclists dismount " sign. no you can go and jog on .


----------



## HarryTheDog (29 Feb 2016)

summerdays said:


> I hope you aren't aching too much @HarryTheDog and he sounds a nice lorry driver. Any idea what caused the skid?


Talking to a work colleague, he had the same accident in december at the same place but he hit a car, cracked his frame.( Scott sub30) He put it down to those awful paving slabs they put down which I think are for blind people so they know they are close to a curb, they have little dimples on them or grooves and they are lethal in the wet.
Meanwhile this evenings commute. Found I had lost my 2 rear lights this morning ( so distracted I had not noticed) so brief visit to Evans. I had to don my emergency shorts and leg warmers I keep at work as my bib tights were continuing to tear and didnt want to be arrrested for indecent exposure on the way home.
I was becaming less stiff the further I went. Picked up a drafting fairy for nearly 2 miles on a white planet x with beat music on in his earphones at max volume and messenger bag. He thought he was being clever, I thought him a drafting wimp, briefly considered taking him to task or putting the hammer down but figured it was costing me nothing and if he needs to draft someone old enough to be his dad then he's a sad plonker and satisfied myself with holding the moral high ground.


----------



## Gert Lush (29 Feb 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> went to work today, only to be turned away as Im supposed to be on leave. I submitted my holiday request but big boss denied it but one of the big boss's 3 assistants must of put it in the system without his authorisation. 1 manager 3 managerial assistants and not one of them have any idea what the other is doing.
> 
> I wasnt even mad. I still got paid for turning up. It was a good time to test the SJCam SJ4000 clone out too. Decent enough quality, not super but just about decent, conditions were a little cloudy/overcast on the way home but you can still read the number plates without any problem.
> 
> ...



I think that looks pretty good, seeing as you're moving at the time


----------



## summerdays (29 Feb 2016)

HarryTheDog said:


> Talking to a work colleague, he had the same accident in december at the same place but he hit a car, cracked his frame.( Scott sub30) He put it down to those awful paving slabs they put down which I think are for blind people so they know they are close to a curb, they have little dimples on them or grooves and they are lethal in the wet.
> Meanwhile this evenings commute. Found I had lost my 2 rear lights this morning ( so distracted I had not noticed) so brief visit to Evans. I had to don my emergency shorts and leg warmers I keep at work as my bib tights were continuing to tear and didnt want to be arrrested for indecent exposure on the way home.
> I was becaming less stiff the further I went. Picked up a drafting fairy for nearly 2 miles on a white planet x with beat music on in his earphones at max volume and messenger bag. He thought he was being clever, I thought him a drafting wimp, briefly considered taking him to task or putting the hammer down but figured it was costing me nothing and if he needs to draft someone old enough to be his dad then he's a sad plonker and satisfied myself with holding the moral high ground.


I've found that paving slippy, it has a bit of a polished surface that seems slippery when it's icy. Hope it doesn't hurt too much tomorrow, as that's when it kicks in normally.


----------



## HarryTheDog (29 Feb 2016)

@summerdays yes I think it will be worse tomorrow as well, hadnt realised lost some skin on the shoulder as well, its going to rain apparently so perfect excuse to let the train take the strain. Rubbish timing on my part, first round of MTB xc races on Sunday, don't know if I want to race now but I have paid, so see how I go on the warm up lap.


----------



## RoubaixCube (29 Feb 2016)

Gert Lush said:


> I think that looks pretty good, seeing as you're moving at the time



thats at 1080p though. Currently uploading a few unedited 10min samples onto YT which will be up shortly. For 1080p it could be a lot better, but then I paid £23 for the camera so i cant really argue.


----------



## martint235 (1 Mar 2016)

Bit cold and meh! today but first commute for a few days. Riding down the centre line on the way into Norwood a guy on a single speed decided to pull through the traffic and join me. I remained calm and pointed his error out to him at the next lights. Apologies were accepted, he said he'd not seen me but hey ho. I'm only little.

No other idiots apart from a MGIF van but I just let him go after toying with him at a couple of lights.


----------



## Tin Pot (1 Mar 2016)

Mofo tried to left hook me on the Croydon flyover with apparent moral support from another mofo.

They failed.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (1 Mar 2016)

A wet one this morning. Legs felt a little heavy from yesterday's 114 miler so what with the rain I opted for the 15 mile route. Suns out now though so should be normal service resumed come home time. 3 sets of roadworks all within a one mile stretch are now becoming a pain in the aris, no matter how long I track stand for, I guarantee as soon as I decide to put my foot down, the amber light pops on. The Power Company carrying out the work are saying end of April before they are finished. Might have to find me a detour for a while.


----------



## Tin Pot (1 Mar 2016)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> A wet one this morning. Legs felt a little heavy from yesterday's 114 miler so what with the rain I opted for the 15 mile route. Suns out now though so should be normal service resumed come home time. 3 sets of roadworks all within a one mile stretch are now becoming a pain in the aris, no matter how long I track stand for, I guarantee as soon as I decide to put my foot down, the amber light pops on. The Power Company carrying out the work are saying end of April before they are finished. Might have to find me a detour for a while.



I'm convinced they watch and wait with a remote clicker.


----------



## summerdays (1 Mar 2016)

How to get wet in one quick lesson! And somehow my gloves seemed to let the water in, but not out so I could feel the pool of water growing at my fingertips!


----------



## martint235 (1 Mar 2016)

There didn't seem to be much traffic today. Is it a national inset day?


----------



## summerdays (1 Mar 2016)

martint235 said:


> There didn't seem to be much traffic today. Is it a national inset day?


It was National Sit In Your Stationary Car day here!


----------



## Jenkins (1 Mar 2016)

Almost got taken out on the way in this afternoon. Approaching these crossroads heading into town, the Mondeo driver waiting to turn right had a good 5+ seconds of clear view of me in a bright red rain jacket and Hope Vision 1 on low light with pulse mode (due to the grotty conditions). However, they decided to pull across at the last moment so I had to do an emergency stop (aided by slamming the palm of my hand on the rear passenger window for balance as I came to a stop) and unclip and only just missed being taken out.

The driver almost came to a stop just past the lights after they'd turned the corner, but must have assumed that me giving them the finger signified that they could drive off so I couldn't get the car's number plate to report it. Got a thumbs up and a smile from a pick-up driver for my reaction to the incident 'though. Disc brakes on a road bike (Whyte Sussex) finally prove their worth.

Then on the way home this evening I nearly hit a badger.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (2 Mar 2016)

I don't know what the hell happened to Autumn! 
It was mid-30s riding home yesterday and today, and the forecast for the next 6 days is anywhere between about 30 and 36. Very sweaty weather for bicycle commuting.


----------



## martint235 (2 Mar 2016)

Bit of SCR that I seemed to be winning until I had to turn off the South Circular. It was just my raw acceleration, developer over years of chasing down cars, that he couldn't cope with.

And talking of chasing down cars, a Mercedes C class S11 SYS behaved like a bit of a t**t. Shame it's got a distinctive number plate. I may be having words with the stupid woman driving it tomorrow.

EDIT: Now that's very strange, just checked that number plate and apparently it's a Porsche Boxter. That's not what went past me today.


----------



## summerdays (2 Mar 2016)

Wet, very windy.... I can't remember when I've spent as much time contemplating my crossbar! Something was blown into my face and made it sting for a while, and having looked in the mirror my face is bright red!! (combination of rain, wind, cold, one layer to many etc).


----------



## HarryTheDog (2 Mar 2016)

Felt like all my get up and go, had got up and gone, the fall on Monday may have been a factor. Cycling over 20 miles into a 15-20mph headwind was wearing me down. Felt so despondent at one time that when I came across a young lady on a sit up and beg, riding with purple wellies I let her lead out up a hill. My mojo only returned 1 mile from work when I spied a guy I recognized from my work building who was chasing down another roadie, he’s a bit arrogant so I just had to overtake both of them. I arrived at work 30 seconds before him, he did not look too pleased.


----------



## Tin Pot (2 Mar 2016)

Nice fast rides last night and this morning(despite a punishing headwind)1hr59 both ways.

On reflection though I was quite optimistic to switch from full winter regalia to a trisuit and summer jersey!


----------



## ianrauk (2 Mar 2016)

It was a lovely sunny morning today. Nice enough to extend the commute by a few miles and take in the nasty hill that I used to do everyday. However the nice weather didn;t last long. About half distance the sky turned slate grey and threw down some freezing cold rain. bbbbbrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.... luckily it only lasted 10 minutes or so.

On another note... where are all the other cycling commuters in SE London? Not one on my commute this morning.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (2 Mar 2016)

martint235 said:


> EDIT: Now that's very strange, just checked that number plate and apparently it's a Porsche Boxter. That's not what went past me today.


Report to the police, had a chat with our traffic police recently and they are very interested in that sort of thing because it can be related (obvs) to other crime...


----------



## Ciar (2 Mar 2016)

The usual ride in except for the headwind and no rain even though the BBC insisted it was raining from when i got up for the next 4 hours ;-) 

happy to have dodged this mornings rain, not sure i will dodge this evenings!


----------



## RoubaixCube (2 Mar 2016)

Not working today so no commute, but its seriously windy out there here in London! ride safe out there.


----------



## grumpyoldwoman (2 Mar 2016)

Was just a lttile windy out there this morning!! Ended up walking most of the route.At one point the wind nearly took me and Bert off the path,I had a real struggle trying to stay on the path. One time I was glad to get to work! Luckily the wind had died down by the end of my shift!


----------



## HarryTheDog (2 Mar 2016)

Ride home was a bit of a hoot with a strong tailwind. Got caught in the first 2 miles by a eastern european guy who must have been 6ft 4 or taller with a huge rucksack, I didnt recognise the bike but I remembered that hieght and rucksack. We had battered each other in a marathon SCR session some months ago. This was a deja vu moment as we did it all over again, the guy just did not like me leading out and as soon as I tried to take a turn he would get back on the front again, only for 1 mile of the 8 mile session was I on the front consistently, when I took the front on a hill. Again we ended up chatting at the same set of lights.
He should go and work for help the aged as he felt it was not fair for me to lead out as I was obviously so much older than him, nice chap! we even shook hands when he turned off.


----------



## Tin Pot (2 Mar 2016)

Wow, lights were in my favour today and felt strong - beat my PB by 8 minutes!

30.5 miles, climbed 1000ft - 1hr51


----------



## summerdays (3 Mar 2016)

Much better than yesterday even without any sun, just nice to have calm, dry and no biting wind! As a result I boiled, too many layers!


----------



## martint235 (3 Mar 2016)

So I've not worn longs all week so far. Does this mean the commuting winter is over?

Nothing to report from today, no numpties, a bit on the cool side, other than that all good fun


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Mar 2016)

Daft drivers last night ..... One waiting to pull out onto the A38 who went for a gap that wasn't there and then stopped right in my way, rolling back into the side road with an apologetic wave (with me grabbing the brakes and shouting as this is a fast downhill section), and one who, as I was turning right into my road, overtook parked cars behind me then sat behind me on the wrong side of the road in the way of oncoming traffic. Incapable of seeing past the bike. Feel like I have lost my mojo a bit. Had to talk myself into doing the 10 mile route as normal rather than cutting it short.


----------



## HarryTheDog (3 Mar 2016)

Headwind had me feeling down again. Also my tumble on Monday seems to have damaged my right shoe, the ratchet strap anchor point is coming away from the shoe and is about to let go. Un-repairable so will have to visit Evans to see what they have. Was going to buy a pair of custom made Luck's but cant wait a month for them. 
I must be sitting on the saddle differently with my aches and pains as now developing a saddle sore despite the chamois cream, had me standing on the pedals a few times this morning.


----------



## RoubaixCube (3 Mar 2016)

Took off the seat post rack used to transport my work stuff back to work last Saturday. Instantly notice how much lighter the bike is! It felt so fresh and nimble! Really enjoyed this mornings commute. Blue sky's and beautiful hazy sunshine. It is a wee bit chilly though


----------



## subaqua (3 Mar 2016)

2 wonderful commutes in . mainly because the first 10 minutes of each day was riding with my 8 yr old to school as his mum is away on a training course. 

he pestered to be allowed to ride to school rather than walk/go in car. 

Got caught in the rain yesterday as I arrived at waterloo . 
ride home with Tailwind was amazing. 

ride in this morning was a bit nippy .


----------



## Origamist (3 Mar 2016)

Cool at 0C, but the wind had thankfully died down. Saw a cyclist up ahead on the way to Byley and gradually reeled him in, typically, as I caught up a couple of miles later, he went left and I continued straight on.

Could be snowy tmrw, so ice bike might need a wipe down tonight!


----------



## Tin Pot (3 Mar 2016)

martint235 said:


> So I've not worn longs all week so far. Does this mean the commuting winter is over?
> 
> Nothing to report from today, no numpties, a bit on the cool side, other than that all good fun



Snow at the weekend down south, so I would say "no"!

I can't wait to rip off the mudguards and clean the bike thoroughly. I tried summer gear yesterday - wind chill had it down past -1C


----------



## EthelF (3 Mar 2016)

Guy in an articulated lorry decided to overtake me immediately before the traffic island by the lights just west of Waterloo Bridge on Embankment this morning. I decided that braking was a better option than being sideswiped by his trailer as he cut in. But it was OK, he had one of those "Cyclists Stay Back" stickers on the back.

Of course he got stuck in traffic 100m down the road so I could pass him and leave him behind once and for all.
I didn't stop to thank him.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Mar 2016)

Normal run of the mill commute this morning, though the north wind made it a little harder then it needed to be. Should make for a nice run home though.

On another note, I saw an awesome sight this morning. A dad on a nice red Thorn triple tandem with a couple of youngsters on the back, on their way to school I guess, though at 8.40 I think they may have been late. It did make me smile and one of the kids on the back gave me a nice huge smile back. Looked like they were really enjoying themselves.

@deptfordmarmoset , They crossed Deptford Church Street so guess they are local. Have you seen them on your travels?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (3 Mar 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Normal run of the mill commute this morning, though the north wind made it a little harder then it needed to be. Should make for a nice run home though.



I found the headwind cold this morning. Unlike you I'm not looking forward to the commute home as I've looked at the forecast and noticed that the wind is changing and will be a headwind on the way home as well!!

Graham


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Mar 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Normal run of the mill commute this morning, though the north wind made it a little harder then it needed to be. Should make for a nice run home though.
> 
> On another note, I saw an awesome sight this morning. A dad on a nice red Thorn triple tandem with a couple of youngsters on the back, on their way to school I guess, though at 8.40 I think they may have been late. It did make me smile and one of the kids on the back gave me a nice huge smile back. Looked like they were really enjoying themselves.
> 
> @deptfordmarmoset , They crossed Deptford Church Street so guess they are local. Have you seen them on your travels?


I have seen them during the day time (half-term?) but I didn't know that they were using it for the school run. Were they heading in the direction of Tidemill, on Giffen Street?


----------



## ianrauk (3 Mar 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I have seen them during the day time (half-term?) but I didn't know that they were using it for the school run. Were they heading in the direction of Tidemill, on Giffen Street?




Coming from Tidemill, crossing DCS.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Mar 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Coming from Tidemill, crossing DCS.


Interesting, so they're coming through or from Deptford, possibly heading for James Wolfe or Meridian Primary. I'll keep an eye out for them in the morning. It's a very strong bright red, isn't it?


----------



## ianrauk (3 Mar 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Interesting, so they're coming through or from Deptford, possibly heading for James Wolfe or Meridian Primary. I'll keep an eye out for them in the morning. It's a very strong bright red, isn't it?




Yep and Yep.
First time I have ever seen them.


----------



## RoubaixCube (3 Mar 2016)

Woo! Im home! Beat my PB by another 6 mins! What a difference a lighter bike makes 

There were so many cyclists on the way home at least 2-4x more than usual! It was quite exciting for a few minutes till i got bored and decided to push forward and leave them in my wake. I notice more deliveroo couriers with Tribans. Though nothing quite on the level of my 540. Otherwise it was the usual rag tag bunch of cannondales, boardmans and specialized bikes


----------



## Absinthe Minded (3 Mar 2016)

This morning was bad. Argued with 2 idiots (in different cars), a moron in a van, another idiot in a van and then nearly got run down by a tipper lorry driver on his way to the next set of red lights. This evening was better


----------



## Truth (4 Mar 2016)

Bad evening yesterday, well it almost was after i had eye contact with BMW driver at an island and she STILL tried to take me down by just pulling out on me  .
Felt bad after catching up with her and giving her a volley of abuse as she did look a bit scared  .
I actually said to her "can't you even just apologise?????" but she just looked at me blank! 
We all make mistakes but an apology goes a LONG way ..........


----------



## ManiaMuse (4 Mar 2016)

Rode in 10 miles to work through wet snow perhaps against my better judgment. Was mostly alright, although snow sticking to the roads in a few places 

Survived.

23mm Gatorskins tyres (no grip at the best of times), rim brakes, mudguard that broke yesterday flapping all over my rear tyre (SKS mudguards are made of cheese btw).

Extra layers, 2 pairs of gloves, 2 pairs of socks + overshoes kept me warm enough until a chunk of ice managed to make its way through the stupid ventilation hole on the bottom of one of my shoes.

Just took it ridiculously slowly, trying to stay in as straight a line as possible and following the wheeltracks. Drivers were mostly ok for a change, not getting wound up when I was taking fairly assertive road positions at a much slower speed than usual. 

Hoping it turns to rain before the commute home otherwise might have to contemplate taking the train back *shudder* (assuming I somehow sneak the bike on a peak hours train)


----------



## Arjimlad (4 Mar 2016)

ManiaMuse said:


> Rode in 10 miles to work through wet snow perhaps against my better judgment. Was mostly alright, although snow sticking to the roads in a few places
> 
> Survived.
> 
> ...



Watch out for flappy mudguards. I had a mudguard break off and get sucked into the back wheel, jamming it solid. I was grinding slowly uphill after a fast but bumpy downhill, and the derailleur hanger broke too. Rescue vehicle called !


----------



## ManiaMuse (4 Mar 2016)

Arjimlad said:


> Watch out for flappy mudguards. I had a mudguard break off and get sucked into the back wheel, jamming it solid. I was grinding slowly uphill after a fast but bumpy downhill, and the derailleur hanger broke too. Rescue vehicle called !


Well the front piece is still held on to the frame at the bottom and to the bridge mount and the rear piece is still connected to both stays. It seems to pop up and end up resting on top of the brake calliper which is ok I guess, there's not really any way it can get stuck in the spokes as it is still attached fairly rigidly.

Seeing if I can get a freebie replacement out of SKS, I've had 4 crack in the space of 3 years, this one I only put on the bike at the end of September! But unfortunately there doesn't seem to be much choice for smart looking mudguards on the market.


----------



## skudupnorth (4 Mar 2016)

Snow ride today,twitchy as hell but well worth passing the gridlock


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (4 Mar 2016)

martint235 said:


> So I've not worn longs all week so far. Does this mean the commuting winter is over?


Far from over I think. I'm sure I'll be in full legs through April at least. The overshoes will go first.


----------



## Arjimlad (4 Mar 2016)

ManiaMuse said:


> Well the front piece is still held on to the frame at the bottom and to the bridge mount and the rear piece is still connected to both stays. It seems to pop up and end up resting on top of the brake calliper which is ok I guess, there's not really any way it can get stuck in the spokes as it is still attached fairly rigidly.
> 
> Seeing if I can get a freebie replacement out of SKS, I've had 4 crack in the space of 3 years, this one I only put on the bike at the end of September! But unfortunately there doesn't seem to be much choice for smart looking mudguards on the market.



Mine bounced onto the back wheel and got sucked up under the brake calliper. It was Giant's own Defy mudguard. I am now using SKS Chromoplastics on a Revolt and keeping the Defy without mudguards, or with a seatpost mounted jobby at a pinch. Hope you get on OK.


----------



## skudupnorth (4 Mar 2016)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Far from over I think. I'm sure I'll be in full legs through April at least. The overshoes will go first.


I've not worn longs since I don't know when although I do push the boat out with Sealskinz socks and gloves


----------



## IBarrett (4 Mar 2016)

Cold this morning, which I usually ride off within the first couple of miles but this morning I just seemed to stay cold and so slow. My shirts and jersey were soaked when I got to work so I think I may just be tired, though I can't get warm at work either.
I hope I'm not coming down with anything.
At least its stopped snowing.


----------



## annirak (4 Mar 2016)

Someone sprayed their windshield fluid just as I was passing and it hit me in the face/mouth.


----------



## summerdays (4 Mar 2016)

Commutes were fine and sunny.... Though I can't have been going that fast uphill as a little old lady offered to give me a push.

Mind you my commute obviously went better than someone else's .... Spotted a man walking with a petrol can (nearest garage is about a mile from there), and wondered where he broke down, carried on my journey only to find a car abandoned on a motorway slip road on the lights with a grumpy policeman looking round trying to spot the driver....


----------



## Andrew_P (7 Mar 2016)

Lovely morning crisp and sunny - have to fight my way through some crappier parts of Surrey but this makes it worth it the last 4 miles


----------



## united4ever (7 Mar 2016)

Wow. Great picture. That is as good as it gets!


----------



## Origamist (7 Mar 2016)

Glorious weather both ways today. Chilly but clear blue skies and a lovely sunset.

Parts ordered for the single ring adaptation. Decided to go for a smaller chainring as it would make the bike more than just a flat lands commuter...


----------



## 400bhp (7 Mar 2016)

Took an abnormal route in today as wasn't sure whether there would be ice patches on my normal commute. I remember why I don't go this particular abnormal route much - passed by a bus within 50cm of my bars. Email to bus company and had an apology back.


----------



## glenn forger (7 Mar 2016)

Bike picked up after a new rear wheel and service, annoying flapping bar tape wrapped up tight and tidy, gears clicking like a dream, new brake pads as sharp as you like and a lovely misty frosty ride home.


----------



## Origamist (8 Mar 2016)

Murky and cold at around -1C, but no ice to speak of. Roads unusually busy with a few tailbacks on rural B roads which meant a bit of cautious filtering. 

Am going to delay the change to a 1 x 10 set up until April as I'd like to see the back of the salt/grit on the roads.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (8 Mar 2016)

Perfect commuting day yesterday. A bit fresh on the way in but the evening sun, albeit only 4 deg C, was lovely. Turned it into a proper Spring trip at 66 miles with a couple of small efforts thrown in. Had a bit of SCR with a guy who was about a quarter mile in front, only managed to get to maybe 5 bike lengths by the time we parted company 4.5 miles later, kept me right on my toes.


----------



## Karlt (8 Mar 2016)

annirak said:


> Someone sprayed their windshield fluid just as I was passing and it hit me in the face/mouth.


Trying to remember not to assign to malice that which can be adequately explained by incompetence, but some buggers do that on purpose.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (8 Mar 2016)

I could do with some of that UK weather right now. Yesterday's ride home was a hot and windy one, with the temperature staying between 37° and 40°C for the whole 31.5 hilly km. Then the overnight minimum was 27, giving me a warm (and also windy) ride to work just now in the pre-dawn darkness. Autumn has been indefinitely postponed here in Australia.


----------



## Gert Lush (8 Mar 2016)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I could do with some of that UK weather right now. Yesterday's ride home was a hot and windy one, with the temperature staying between 37° and 40°C for the whole 31.5 hilly km. Then the overnight minimum was 27, giving me a warm (and also windy) ride to work just now in the pre-dawn darkness. Autumn has been indefinitely postponed here in Australia.



I feel like someone's showing off


----------



## Shut Up Legs (8 Mar 2016)

Gert Lush said:


> I feel like someone's showing off


... and I get the impression that someone's sniping. The whole point of my post was: it's hot here, and I wish it wasn't. I was just sharing that with my fellow CC forum members.


----------



## palinurus (8 Mar 2016)

Met Office just changed their probability of rain from >95% at 7 a.m. tomorrow to 90%

Yay! things are looking up!


----------



## fossyant (8 Mar 2016)

What's this commuting you all speak off ? 

I'm still up making the kids sarnies and kicking them out the door !


----------



## united4ever (8 Mar 2016)

Shut Up Legs said:


> ... and I get the impression that someone's sniping. The whole point of my post was: it's hot here, and I wish it wasn't. I was just sharing that with my fellow CC forum members.



I agree. I would take my 3 degree commute above a 37 degree commute every time. I am a sweaty betty anyway so I would just be a sweating mess with that heat. I find the UK winter weather very good as long as the wind stays at bay.


----------



## subaqua (9 Mar 2016)

well thanks to the crap planning, the roll over by all the cycling campaign groups especially the one that claims to represent all london cyclists , the crap delivery of infrastructure, and whanky other road users I got absolutely sodden as CS2 , yes the new bit thats segregated, was FULL of water , not a few mm like on the road. no this was of biblical proportions with it slopping over the kerbs . 

utterly fecking useless. so much more could have been done with that amount of money. 

apart from that it was fairly speedy


----------



## palinurus (9 Mar 2016)

palinurus said:


> Met Office just changed their probability of rain from >95% at 7 a.m. tomorrow to 90%
> 
> Yay! things are looking up!



Lucked out, didn't get wet! I'll be off to Paddy Power at lunchtime to worry the FOBTs


----------



## Rasmus (9 Mar 2016)

I escaped the rain as well, but plenty of puddles and one bit of flooding on the lanes still made the feet wet. Strong crosswinds, making the trip across the suspension bridge even more interesting than usual...


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (9 Mar 2016)

This morning was one of those mornings where maybe a few years ago I would of been reaching for the car keys. These days it's kit on and crack on. 
Absolutely wet as when I arrived at work, the wettest I can remember. A few expletives did leave my mouth too, mainly aimed at a set of 4-way roadwork lights that didn't seem to want to change to my favour. Kits now drying, a couples of mashes along with a second brekkie and I'm looking forward to the return leg.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (9 Mar 2016)

Forget extreme Ironing, today was Extreme Cycling!
Head wind of extreme proportions and lashings of rain


----------



## ianrauk (9 Mar 2016)

I was expecting rain of biblical proportions this morning.. but it never materialised. There was rain but it was more heavy drizzle rather then an out and out downpour and heavy winds of which Kate Kinsella predicted on tv. Maybe I was just lucky as looking over the other, north side of the river, it's looking very grim. 

And one thing about rain is that everyone decides to jump in their cars. The road traffic was absolutely horrendous this morning.


----------



## IBarrett (9 Mar 2016)

Today was planned as a driving day not a riding day because of the awful weather forecast. 
I've been in a traffic jam for 45 minutes and going nowhere fast. If it wasn't so miserable with massive puddles every where im sure I would have gone home and be more than half way in on my bike by now.


----------



## martint235 (9 Mar 2016)

A wet start but the rain eased off about half way. I think longs may have been needed though as my knees turned blue. Not very much traffic around early doors but my friend in the Fiat 500 is alive and well, I've missed her.


----------



## Arjimlad (9 Mar 2016)

Wow that was fun. I had to cycle as my wife had booked our car in for its MOT and she could not deliver it to the garage, so I put the bike on the back & rode to work. Perrinpit lane had a blown-over "road closed" sign & was coned off, but I knew I could get through. Lots of cars thought the same... and had to turn around rather than risk killing their engines. OK I got slightly wet feet (although kept warm by neoprene overshoes) and I picked the wrong pair of gloves but it was fun riding in the floods.

This evening I must find the time to pop the tyres off and drain the wheels, and have a relube of the hubs into the bargain. The Revolt 3 has a sealed bottom bracket cartridge so there's not much I can do about that, really.


----------



## Karlt (9 Mar 2016)

Gert Lush said:


> I feel like someone's showing off



Hardly. Cycling in 37C heat - indeed, doing anything in 37C heat - sounds awful.


----------



## Andrew_P (9 Mar 2016)

I cycled through a pond on the way to work, no ducks though.


----------



## fimm (9 Mar 2016)

Do you still want some British weather, @Shut Up Legs ?  
It is quite pleasant here, actually.


----------



## donnydave (9 Mar 2016)

I was all ready to brave the weather, rolled off the end of the drive, front tyre was flat. Oh well, into the box of spares. Remove front tyre, ooh only one inner tube left in stock at home. Ah. Its a million years old and has started to perish, wont hold any air. Oh well, get changed and get into the car, forgetting that 10 mins previous I had rolled the bin to the end of the drive and reversed the car straight into the bin. Thankfully there's no damage to the completely and utterly irreplaceable back bumper of my car - using an ultra-rare jap import with even more ultra rare factory option bodykit as a normal car is looking less and less like a good idea!. I can't express in words how relieved I was that there was just a very light scuff and it wasn't cracked. Get half a mile down the road and realise that my security pass for work is still in my cycling bag so have to turn around. Now I'm really late, my driving route is different to my cycling route to work and the traffic is now absolutely mental so I roll into work at 9.20. Nobody noticed. Picked up my favourite mug and its been chipped in the dishwasher. Sigh some more, mope around a bit. Its someones birthday - they've brought cakes in to share! Suddenly the day has taken a turn for the better!


----------



## Gert Lush (9 Mar 2016)

Karlt said:


> Hardly. Cycling in 37C heat - indeed, doing anything in 37C heat - sounds awful.



Oh I know, I barely function much over 25C


----------



## summerdays (9 Mar 2016)

Arjimlad said:


> Wow that was fun. I had to cycle as my wife had booked our car in for its MOT and she could not deliver it to the garage, so I put the bike on the back & rode to work. Perrinpit lane had a blown-over "road closed" sign & was coned off, but I knew I could get through. Lots of cars thought the same... and had to turn around rather than risk killing their engines. OK I got slightly wet feet (although kept warm by neoprene overshoes) and I picked the wrong pair of gloves but it was fun riding in the floods.
> 
> This evening I must find the time to pop the tyres off and drain the wheels, and have a relube of the hubs into the bargain. The Revolt 3 has a sealed bottom bracket cartridge so there's not much I can do about that, really.


The fields had turned into lakes this morning (I hadn't realised so much rain had fallen overnight!) and traffic was bad! And what a wind! I have worn lots of layers today, including my down jacket.... I couldn't go fast enough to build up any warmth!


----------



## Rasmus (9 Mar 2016)

They blocked off the cyclepath access on the suspension bridge at some point during the day. I went around and cycled across anyway - much less scary than this morning!


----------



## martint235 (9 Mar 2016)

Front puncture on the way home but strangely stress and fuss free. Took around 10 mins to be on my way again. 

No real numpties and a couple of empty roads which is strange


----------



## ianrauk (9 Mar 2016)

Once again, missed all the heavy rain and blessed with a nice tailwind for the journey.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Mar 2016)

Got drenched this morning and the flooding was ridiculous considering it had only rained overnight. Ground must have been frozen and the water couldn't drain through. 

On the plus side used the Tricross for the first time in a couple of weeks, on the negative side the rear mudguard is now on its last legs and I had to rebodge it with blu tac when I got home.


----------



## martint235 (10 Mar 2016)

Nice quick journey in today, only held up by the odd bit of queueing traffic. Thought I was going to get a bit of SCR on the road to Selhurst station but when the lights changed to green it was like the other bloke was in mud. Oh well.

No real numpties but a few pointless MGIFs, can't pretend to understand it but it seems to keep them happy.

UPDATE: a downside to today, the shower at work is out of action. As is the sink in the shower room. Wet (or slightly damp as I've had them for a while) wipe shower this morning then


----------



## martinclive (10 Mar 2016)

Annoyed - lost my Garmin 20 outside Tishka in Cambridge - think I may have dropped it going in for Bfast and some chav has had it away - b*locks!


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (10 Mar 2016)

I swear tomorrow, when I get in to work I am going to irritate / bore the hell out of everyone who drives in, telling them what I saw "one of YOUR lot" do this morning


----------



## apb (10 Mar 2016)

Lots of wacky races going on his morning. One guy i was following for a while didn't take it kindly being dropped. though even with all his determination to over take those who showed no respect for his authority, he failed in his task to regain first position.

I use to be that guy, but no more. 

I'm sure it was the bike he was riding. "I need carbon fibre" he's thinking to himself.


----------



## rugby bloke (10 Mar 2016)

Well I got my Boris Bike proper flying this morning, over took both a Brompton and a road sweeper ! Enjoying the apparent cease fire between cyclists and taxis that seems to be in place. It would appear we can all share the same road if none of us act like idiots.


----------



## Origamist (10 Mar 2016)

Had a massive blow out on Tuesday evening - shotgun sound effect and all. Catastrophic tyre-wall failure - two and half inches and too big for my tyre boot. Thought about using a tenner (I'm a high roller), but decided against and opted for a pick up - was only 6 miles from home so not too much bother. Am debating whether to carry a spare tyre in future...

New tyre fitted yesterday - a Schwalbe One - they come up narrower than the previous Continentals in the 25mm flavour, so am thinking I might be able to get away with a 28mm on the front...

Commute this morning was fine - one dead badger and a super strong smell of weed from a white van were the only things of note.


----------



## glenn forger (10 Mar 2016)

Had a massive joint before the ride, saw a badger driving a white van.


----------



## summerdays (10 Mar 2016)

Morning commute fine and felt so much warmer than yesterday, then the homeward commute included me cycling past a row of parked cars, still on my side of the road, with a car coming towards me.... All would have been fine if the idiot BSM driving instructor behind me had not allowed their pupil to try to overtake without enough room, ending up with them having to pull back diagonally to avoid the oncoming car and me having to stop .... Or ride into the side.... Actually wish I had done that as it was at low speed....


----------



## 13 rider (10 Mar 2016)

Commute in this morning was slightly spoiled by front derailleur failure the moment I set off under able to change out of the big ring on the front . No problem going in its mostly down hill . I had a quick look when I finished work but I think the cable has snapped in the trigger shifter.So ride home was hard work as it uphill nothing massive thankfully .I may be tinkering on Saturday back to car tomorrow . Anyway 12 miles in 7.5 miles back in quite pleasant conditions


----------



## redste (10 Mar 2016)

On this morning's commute had a white van try to overtake me on a bend. He went right to the other side of the road, but then realised it wasn't safe to go round the corner so pulled back behind me. After the corner he overtook me as I was shaking my head at him. He pulled up in front of me so I had to stop. I pulled up on the passenger side and he was ranting at me. I couldn't even get a word in. I just wished a good day as he drove off.


----------



## RoubaixCube (10 Mar 2016)

Tonights ride home was a nice one. I had a little company near the last leg of my journey. He was a ticket inspector for london underground. We had a little natter about this and that, his work, my work how long we've been cycling and where we're both cycling from etc etc. Nice to have someone to chat to even if it did only last 2miles.

Its a rare treat for me to have someone to talk to on the ride home!


----------



## Karlt (10 Mar 2016)

Gert Lush said:


> Oh I know, I barely function much over 25C



Indeed. I try to find things to do in the air-conditioned server room during the Summer.


----------



## Simontm (11 Mar 2016)

And I'm back! Nearly four months after my crash, I get back on the bike just in time for a morning of fog. To make matters even more welcoming, my problematic seat clamp loosened again. After an annoying ten minutes (and thank you to the bike commuter coming out of his house for the offer of help) , headed back home and swopped the clamp. 
Visibility down to around 20 yards in some places, cars were generally good and I managed to get up the old climbs without too much fuss - went through Beddington Park instead of the A232 as the traffic looked a bit too much like effort .
Get into work slightly later than planned but the one working shower was free so that was good. 
All-in-all, not too bad. 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## Spartak (11 Mar 2016)

Early commute today - 4:30 !

Nice & peaceful only ruined by the Parcelforce vans being driven by F1 wannabes !


----------



## RoubaixCube (11 Mar 2016)

Cold start this morning. Was a little foggy but the sunshine burned through all of it to leave a sunny kind light foggy haze. Really beautiful sight


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Mar 2016)

summerdays said:


> Morning commute fine and felt so much warmer than yesterday, then the homeward commute included me cycling past a row of parked cars, still on my side of the road, with a car coming towards me.... All would have been fine if the idiot BSM driving instructor behind me had not allowed their pupil to try to overtake without enough room, ending up with them having to pull back diagonally to avoid the oncoming car and me having to stop .... Or ride into the side.... Actually wish I had done that as it was at low speed....



Poor show.


----------



## potsy (11 Mar 2016)

Rare commute yesterday, incidents of note were

Nobber getting way too close whilst trying to squeeze between me and a right turning car, apologized just up the road when he got stuck in traffic and I pulled up to his window.

Helping a guy by pushing his broken down car off the road at the approach to a mini roundabout.

Stopping to see if an elderly cyclist was ok as he was pushing his bike through the park, he was.

My complete lack of confidence at any kind of speed (downhill) just haven't done the mileage and have lost a lot of my previous nerve, that plus a couple of recent falls have really knocked my faith in staying upright.

Still, enjoyed it and may do another one next month


----------



## MichaelO (11 Mar 2016)

Very thick fog this morning! Had to take a diversion around Mitcham (London Road was shut) - some poor woman was killed by a bus this morning


----------



## hennbell (11 Mar 2016)

Igloo in the backyard. First time in 20 years of winter commuting that I have seen this.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (11 Mar 2016)

hennbell said:


> View attachment 121316
> 
> 
> Igloo in the backyard. First time in 20 years of winter commuting that I have seen this.



Wish we got snow like that!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (11 Mar 2016)

Busway track under water.......
decided to cycle through, at 2 foot deep, your feet soon get cold!!!


----------



## Tin Pot (11 Mar 2016)

Nice and quiet in the fog this morning and not bad in the way home either


----------



## HarryTheDog (11 Mar 2016)

Went to a funeral yesterday so didn't get a lot of sleep last night pondering my own mortality, felt very tired this morning. On the commute home in Hornchurch a car full of chav's slowed down and gave me a load of abuse. The suprising thing was the loudest and rudest one was a teenage girl. I just didn't respond at all. They were all quiet a while later when I caught them up in traffic and quickly wound thier windows up.


----------



## RoubaixCube (13 Mar 2016)

Normally i wouldnt care but this just annoyed me as he was right up inside the ASL. The car on the right was also in the ASL but not as much as the cab driver and left me just a small gap. So I decided to have a chat with him which ended up in a bit of a shouty match. His excuse was that he's just come up via the bus lane, I laughed and told him thats not even a valid excuse. His stop line ended about a car's length behind him and the box that he was currently sitting in was reserved primarily for cyclists - He pointed at the guy across from him who had about a quarter of his car inside the ASL and i said that he wasnt a professional driver unlike someone else here who is sitting completely in the ASL. Lights changed and i pedalled off.

Completely apathetic attitude as always. Absolutely didnt care at all.

If the police started handing out fines for bad driving they would have plenty of funding for their other endeavours and the roads would be a lot safer for everyone. Even just the odd copper cycling around would probably catch plenty of people in one day.

People can scream and shout 'money grabbing scheme' but if people dont want a fine then they shouldn't drive like a twat then should they


----------



## Simontm (14 Mar 2016)

So second commute out and my legs were definitely protesting  Either we were going into recession again or there's a hell of a lot of work on as the amount of cars has definitely increased since my accident. One fella at Surbiton pushed off past me at the lights and again at the next set but sorry fella, give it a couple of months and I may indulge in a bit of SCR but that early out with ten or so miles to go with four months off the bike, uh-uh  
A couple of vehicles could have passed a bit further out but nothing of matter so numpty count: 0


----------



## martint235 (14 Mar 2016)

Not a lot of traffic on my commute, not sure why. There's the odd back up of cars but that's always been there, it's the bits where it used to continuous moving traffic and I now have an empty road that I don't get. 

Anyway a day free from numpties. Saw two extra cyclists, one near Hither Green Cemetery but she was going a bit slow so had to pass her and a bloke near Norwood who passed me but turned off before I could overtake him


----------



## Tin Pot (14 Mar 2016)

New record 1hr50 on the way in thanks to very clear roads - is something of global significance occurring?

BP Tanker tried to bully me off the Croydon flyover which wasn't very pleasant. When there was space to pass I made a grand gesture of giving way, but looking up into the cab the guy looked sheepish and barely out of school!

Patience my parawan leaner..,


----------



## Mehmet (14 Mar 2016)

First commute on the bike in 5 weeks after recovering from a broken finger; felt good to be back!

Also, first ever ride on clipless. Couple of close moments, but no falls.


----------



## HarryTheDog (14 Mar 2016)

Wow a tailwind going into work, I dont usually mention averages for a commute as they can be fairly irrelevant, but a 19.3 mph average I haven't seen on my computer for quite a while.

Nice to see one of the guys I have SCR’d against who’s a nice chap got his first KOM this morning on a 8.4 mile section,( tall 6ft 4 usually with a huge rucksack from Rainham) not surprising he’s quick.

Ended up with a bit of semi-scr for exactly 6 miles against a youngster on a cheapo Viking bike but in full oldish Saxo Tinkoff regalia.

I caught him up in Barking but he then got a light phase over me and took me 2 miles to claw him back. I then went straight past him but he then drafted me for nearly 2 miles. I then thought I had lost him but he took a slower short cut and I took a longer more flowing route and we met up again. I had,had enough of his drafting so told him it was his turn, he agreed with a smile on his face and pulled me along to right outside work. He is doing a 18 mile each way commute from Romford, so 5 miles short of mine.

I checked him on strava flyby, I have caught him before but last time he was in full Lampre Merida kit. Through drafting me I gifted him 2 of his 2nd fastest times.


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Mar 2016)

View attachment 121578
Zapping along the A38 this morning when I notice a builder's truck obstructing the cycle painty bit. So I look behind me and indicate to pull out round it. The chap in the car behind (the Ford in the picture) seems half asleep

He then pulls out around me & the bike in front whereupon the car in the right hand lane slows to turn off.

He cannot brake in time, so he pushes his way past the bike in front of me. He got uncomfortably close to the bike in front. All because he wasn't paying proper attention to the road ahead which was predictably constricting from 2 lanes to less than one.


----------



## Simontm (14 Mar 2016)

Goin


Tin Pot said:


> New record 1hr50 on the way in thanks to very clear roads - is something of global significance occurring?
> 
> BP Tanker tried to bully me off the Croydon flyover which wasn't very pleasant. When there was space to pass I made a grand gesture of giving way, but looking up into the cab the guy looked sheepish and barely out of school!
> 
> Patience my parawan leaner..,


Going under the flyover at 7:45 it was queues in both directions!


----------



## Origamist (14 Mar 2016)

Around zero C this morning and the wind was mainly a crosswind - made slowish progress though - no idea why.

Memory card in the Garmin is corrupted and have lost lots of rides.

Had a spill at 3mph yesterday on an off road path - could not clip in due to mud and toppled over. Embarrassing.


----------



## si_c (14 Mar 2016)

First commute in today since I cracked a rib two weeks ago MTBing, perfect morning, crisp, sunny, just what I've been waiting for all winter 
Just the one muppet who decided to rev his engine repeatedly behind me as I'm coasting down the road, about twenty metres from a red light. Dumbasses be dumb


----------



## EthelF (14 Mar 2016)

My, there was a lot of MGIF about this morning. Approaching Ludgate Circus northbound, normally 2 lanes, roadworks have closed the left hand lane. In front of me an HGV stops at the junction as the lights have turned red, and the left indicator comes on. So I place myself squarely behind the hgv (well, offset squarely if that makes sense - behind the hgv bit with a view round the left side) and wait for the lights to change. Meanwhile a stream of cyclists passes me through the coned off area and parks itself immediately ahead of the cab (over the stop line) and in the area just to the left of the cab in the <1m channel between hgv & roadworks. 
Why risk it?
Oh, and a particular thank you to the 2 numpties who didn't fancy joining the others in the blind spot scrum and i stead stopped alongside me in the coned off area at a 45 degree to the road - so that when they set off they launched themselves straight into my front wheel.

Apart from that, a pretty humdrum commute.


----------



## RoubaixCube (14 Mar 2016)

Starting my commute now. 

Its a little windy but the skies are blue and the sunshine is out. Still a bit chilly though. All i have on is an S/S baselayer and a castelli wind jersey which im testing out. Still rolling with legwarmers though as it will be 5'c or lower when i ride back tonight


----------



## martint235 (14 Mar 2016)

Headwind all the way home. 

And one numpty, a black (he brought it up) bloke in a Saab. First my points:


No you shouldn't have pulled out on me just cos I was on a bike. 
It really, really, really wasn't a good idea to call me a w***er when you didn't have an escape route. 
Yes I do believe I can kick your f**ing windows in while wearing cycling shoes. 
And your points:


No I'm not racist. I didn't chase you down because you're black, I chased you down cos you're a useless sh*te of a f***wit driver who recklessly endangered my safety. 
No I don't know why you initially wound your window down and then suddenly wound it back up again when I went to lean in to make sure you didn't miss a word of what I wanted to say to you. 
I believe that covers the main points of our conversation but I'll be more than happy to catch up if you drive like that near me again. 

Have a nice evening. 

And breathe


----------



## summerdays (14 Mar 2016)

I'm suffering after busy weekend, and it was colder than expected! Ring road appeared to be absolutely stationary in places, and therefore much quieter than normal, whilst the rest of the commute seemed quiet.

On the way home I crossed on a green cycle light, and as I reached the opposite pavement two cars went through the red, though the third stopped at the still red light!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Mar 2016)

Friday legs on a Monday doesn't bode well for the rest of the week.


----------



## martint235 (15 Mar 2016)

Back to a calm and relaxed commute. Although no one was close to me, I did notice that the general standard of driving this morning was p*** poor. Lane changing without indicating, undertaking at speed etc.

Only one numpty in the world today, me. Cycling along the South Circular, pushing it a bit, I thought "Ooh that's a twinge from my achilles (old injury that flares up occasionally), better take it easy". Next thing I know I'm doing 30mph past Selhurst Station when I thought "Didn't my achilles protest a while back?"


----------



## Simontm (15 Mar 2016)

Legs were a bit of a struggle this morning - all to build up on s'pose.
Traffic was fairly OK, a couple of a bit too close passes but not significant, however...
numpty count: 1. A Biffa rubbish truck. Coming along the Portsmouth Road, heard the van roaring up behind me and it suddenly braked as we hit the pinch point that's the university traffic lights. He then hared pass me with not a lot of room and I raised my hand (as in you effwit). Driver then pulled over into the cycle lane and slammed his brakes on causing me to suddenly turn out in front of a beemer (sorry for that Mr BMW driver) - I probably would have gone straight into the back of the truck otherwise. As I pulled alongside the truck, he leaned out while keeping my speed shouting: "Get of the road you mummyfunster (or words to that effect)" before haring off to meet the red lights at the road works


----------



## si_c (15 Mar 2016)

Carefree commute home last night. Got the ferry for the first time in a month, forgotten how nice it was. No numpties that I can recall either.

This morning was quite pleasant also, avoided the bypass and cut through town a bit. On dumbass in a merc decides she's going to turn right across my lane as I'm crossing the junction at 25mph. Didn't even look when I shouted.


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Mar 2016)

Every single commute I get shoot, EVERY single one. Starting to get right on my tits


----------



## HarryTheDog (15 Mar 2016)

Another quick ride in though not as quick as yesterday, . Managed to add another age group KOM to my collection . Ended up in a bit of semi SCR with a young guy who owns a lot of the KOM’s in the latter part of my commute but he was on his trycross with pannier so actually dropped him for a little while. 
We both knew who each other was, but have never actually spoke.
We ended up chatting and turns out he did the tour of Flanders and Paris-Roubaix last year. He warned me that Roubaix is full of the wrong sort and a lot of cars were broken into last year, luckily I should be ok as going with sports tours so the bike will be in my room and no car.


----------



## Origamist (15 Mar 2016)

Milder this morning at around 6C – was a bit warm but kept the gilet on as the NE wind was cool. Another lovely morning, only spoilt by two dangerous overtakes in the space of 200metres – both passed me with space, but into the face of oncoming traffic which was forced to brake and move left, both of the drivers beeped their horns and I theatrically threw my right hand up in exasperation (this is more to get the attention of the drivers behind).

Starting to see a few more cyclists – hopefully they will learn to dodge potholes quickly.


----------



## Karlt (15 Mar 2016)

Quite a few numpties this morning. Yes, there's solid traffic in the oncoming lane, but, bugger me, I'm doing 25 in a 30 limit so do you really need to get past? Ditto the twat in a lorry who passed me when I was doing over 30 in a downhill 30 limit, then slowed down in front of me when he realised what speed we were doing. Thanks mate. Really needed to brake just as the hill evened out and started going back up again...


----------



## martint235 (15 Mar 2016)

Karlt said:


> Quite a few numpties this morning. Yes, there's solid traffic in the oncoming lane, but, bugger me, I'm doing 25 in a 30 limit so do you really need to get past? Ditto the twat in a lorry who passed me when I was doing over 30 in a downhill 30 limit, then slowed down in front of me when he realised what speed we were doing. Thanks mate. Really needed to brake just as the hill evened out and started going back up again...


I had something similar yesterday but I won. See above as I'd had a bad commute but there's a 30 mph limit on the road down to my house with pinch points. I turned on to the road with a car turning alongside me which wound me up so I speeded up to stay not far behind him. Another car then pulled up alongside me so having had a bad trip, I speeded up until I was doing a tad over 30. He's still alongside me. Then he realised there was a pinch point and that I wasn't a. slowing down or b. moving from my line. Cue heavy breaking on his part. Unfortunately he didn't want to make an issue of it as I was really looking for someone to eat by that point.


----------



## hennbell (15 Mar 2016)

Had a fun ride into work.

Winter snow is starting to melt making large puddles, the puddles freeze over night.

In the morning you play the fun game of staying wheels up and hitting the perfect speed so that the ice cracks but the bicycle does not break through the ice.
In the afternoon the running water on top of the ice makes things very fun to ride.


----------



## si_c (15 Mar 2016)

Pleasant commute today, missed the ferry I'd aimed for this evening, so was forced to add another 3miles to my ride. The horror. One complete bellend tonight, driving a jag into the space where another cyclist was trying to ride, forcing her to stop and dismount. Otherwise generally courteous drivers tonight


----------



## Simontm (15 Mar 2016)

Easy ride home with slight headwind. 
Numpty count:1 - One pedestrian stepped out in front of me, forcing a sudden stop. Cue many "sorry I didn't see you". I'm 6'2' ex-forward wearing a very bright yellow jacket, the phrase you were looking for madam was "I didn't look" 
Apart from that and being poisoned by following a VW Transporter which, by the way it was being driven, probably had worse brakes than me  nowt much ado.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (15 Mar 2016)

Starting to put some effort in now on the commute. Upped the mileage to 60\65 for the daily round trip and getting it done at about 20.5/21.5 average. Also putting in some quick sections which have made it varied and interesting. Spring will soon be with us proper


----------



## martint235 (16 Mar 2016)

That was a really enjoyable ride in. So much so that I even considered extending my commute out through Westerham and then into the south of Croydon. However just as I was about to take the Bromley turn I remembered I'm on call so not an option. Maybe next week if the weather is still good.

Only one numpty on a bike (quelle surprise). Pulled up alongside me at some lights and then tried to beat me away from them. Legs going like mad, car behind understandably getting a touch impatient with the pillock. I switched gear and pulled away smoothly from him. So I have a Carradice and a steel bike it doesn't mean you can beat just by bringing a plastic bike, you need more.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (16 Mar 2016)

Yesterday's ride home, as usual, on a '20mph' road where almost all drivers are doing 30mph. Lots of MGIF (usual), even though EVERY DAY I pass the same drivers when they are stuck at two subsequent traffic lights. 
Numpty of the night award goes to the van driver, who was stationary at the first lights; 2nd in the queue behind a Jag (who was so far forward his front wheels were in front of the ASL). Lights change, the Jag drives off, then slows down for the queue of stationary traffic on the other side of the lights (queue for the 2nd set of lights). Van driver takes off at high speed, has an 'oh f*ck' moment when he realises that traffic isn't going anywhere and slams on anchors so fast he ends up slightly sideways.


----------



## Simontm (16 Mar 2016)

Not a lot this morning, aside from a slightly close Prius - Pious drivers, saving the environment one cyclist at a time  . 
However, numpty count: 1 - me! Left the house and thought "oh my hands are cold...oh pillock you've forgotten your gloves". Then five minutes later, "I think I've forgotten something..." that something being my helmet. Thought sod it and carried on.


----------



## Arjimlad (16 Mar 2016)

At the start of my commute there is a 20mph limited road with speed bumps. You will guess from this that although I bash along there at about 19mph and don't bother slowing for the speed bumps, some drivers with a MGIF mentality speed past in between the bumps then either sit on the wrong side of the road when they get to the bumps, or cut in and then brake.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Mar 2016)

Traffic, traffic and more traffic. For most of my commute it was quite a speedy journey. I was looking at a fairly good time but as soon as I got to Lewisham... gridlock. Every direction was snarled up. Made for very slow going for the rest of the journey. A bit windy too in places.


----------



## si_c (16 Mar 2016)

Pleasant enough commute in, no headwind, but no tailwind either. Nice steady pace all the way to the ferry terminal. One guy with his kids in his car took exception to me filtering past him at some lights, and decided to brake test me at 25mph, was serious enough to make me think about reporting him, which I've not had to consider before since starting this commute, made a note of the plate, but it looks like its a fake.


----------



## ManiaMuse (16 Mar 2016)

Annoying headwind that will inevitably change direction by this evening.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Mar 2016)

ManiaMuse said:


> Annoying headwind that will inevitably change direction by this evening.




That's given...


----------



## Tin Pot (16 Mar 2016)

Still can't figure out why traffic is so light this week.

Manhole cover tried to kill me this morning. But failed.
Lots more cyclists out though.


----------



## Karlt (16 Mar 2016)

Strava reckons I hit 51mph on the way down from Halfway last night. Possible; I stopped looking at the Garmin at 40+ because I was judging exactly how near I could get to the bend at the bottom before starting to pull on the brakes, as per the usual. I do know I was still doing well over 30 as I approached the junction.


----------



## martint235 (16 Mar 2016)

That was just stupidly hard work. Very strong head wind all the way home. Was pedalling and struggling to maintain 17mph down Welling Way (usually 30mph+)


----------



## summerdays (16 Mar 2016)

Lousy commutes especially the homeward one! I'm coming down with the lurgy and couldn't cycle fast enough to build up any warm so I put my coat on too! I did also lock eyes with a driver... I pulled out to turn right and they seemed to think I was mad..... I think there was enough time, but there is that lingering doubt that I did wrongly judge the gap!


----------



## donnydave (16 Mar 2016)

Got chatting to a bloke on the way home today. Started off just a vague comment about how the wind couldnt make its mind up if it wanted to be a tailwind or a crosswind. Turns out the bloke cycles over 10 miles each way 3 days a week to help keep fit.... (normal so far)... since he punctured a lung in a bike accident! He was easily keeping pace with me and chatting without appearing to be short of breath at all. Some people eh?!

Reminds me of when my wife did the Brownsea Island swim (you basically just swim around Brownsea Island). She finished in a respectable time of about 2 hours or so (its about 4.5 miles), as she was getting out the water she saw a bloke having his bowl of soup after clearly being finished for some time - bloke had no legs! FFS!


----------



## fimm (16 Mar 2016)

Lots of unremarkable crappy driving by nice ladies in small brightly coloured cars, followed by one very nice driver of a white van hanging back until there was space to pass and giving lots of space as they did so.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Mar 2016)

A nice wind assisted ride home tonight. Made for rapid progress at times, only slowed by the sheer amount of traffic.

...and seen on my commute, one of the worst cyclists I have had the displeasure of coming across in many a year. Not content to sit on my wheel for a good long time, far too close for my liking. I had to tell him to back off. He was also cycling like a complete numpty, weaving in and out without looking and jumping all the red lights. Got to Bromley Hill and I easily caught him up half way up the hill and passed him. Left him for dust on the hill. Got to the junction and of course the lights were red. Next thing he came from my right at speed, cut right across me, missing me by inches, obviously on purpose, on to the pavement to jump the lights.. Mr red jacket Specialized rider, you are a very poor cyclists and I was being polite when I called you a dickhead.


----------



## EthelF (16 Mar 2016)

All but run off the road by a rude motorcyclist and an elderly lady in her Bentley driving the wrong way up a one way street. 

It seems that the City's contraflow bike lanes apply not only to pedal cycles but also to reigning monarchs and their motorised escort!


----------



## DrLex (17 Mar 2016)

Did you ask her if she owned the road?


----------



## martint235 (17 Mar 2016)

There seemed to be an awful lot of muppets out there today but I'm on call at the moment and was woken a few times during the night so I think my grumpiness may have altered my perception of some of the incidents. There's probably a few motorists in SE London wondering what they had actually done to deserve "wake up you f*****g w*****r" being shouted at them.


----------



## Simontm (17 Mar 2016)

Uneventful slog in. Legs were threatening to go on strike so not too quick today. Slight headwind but lovely sun. 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## si_c (17 Mar 2016)

Lovely ride in this morning, just the right temperature to stay cool, sunny. Muppet count for the ride is 1. Me. I was filtering up to some lights in town, young lad standing between two cars crossing the road, figured he'd seen me. He hadn't. Missed him but clipped the 5 boxes of meat he was carrying which went down. I apologised but he didn't seem too bothered. Lesson learnt for both I think.


----------



## summerdays (17 Mar 2016)

One major numpty .... me!!! I've got a heavy cold at the moment, and it must have affected my judgement. I cross a motorway slip road, and today I looked and I swear I saw a gap with no cars coming at all, though cars carrying on around the roundabout, so I crossed. As I was crossing the second lane I saw a car slowing down in that lane very close to me .... luckily he was more aware of me than I him. Still don't know if he changed what he was doing ... as the cyclist to my left had also started crossing though a bit behind me (or whether they went thinking it must be clear because I went).


----------



## ianrauk (17 Mar 2016)

Left a bit earlier this morning and blimey, many more cyclists then at the time I normally leave, that or the sunshine is finally bringing out the fairweathers and newbies. Made for a nice peleton working it's way down the A21.


----------



## rugby bloke (17 Mar 2016)

Lots of general stupidity and discourtesy out there this morning from both cyclists and cars ... what is so difficult about following the rules of the road and showing a bit of respect and empathy ?
Highlight of the ride was seeing another cyclist taken out by a muppet of a pedestrian who walked out onto the road without looking. Luckily the cyclist was riding cautiously as this was on a stretch of road - the drag from High Holborn down to Holborn Circus which seems particularly bad for this sort of accident. If there had been injuries to both parties,would they have been recorded as cyclist injuring pedestrian or the other way round ?


----------



## summerdays (17 Mar 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Left a bit earlier this morning and blimey, many more cyclists then at the time I normally leave, that or the sunshine is finally bringing out the fairweathers and newbies.


There were tons out here too!!! One small section (just long enough to be a short strava segment), I saw 21 cyclists (rugby fields at Lockleaze)


----------



## Arjimlad (17 Mar 2016)

summerdays said:


> One major numpty .... me!!! I've got a heavy cold at the moment, and it must have affected my judgement. I cross a motorway slip road, and today I looked and I swear I saw a gap with no cars coming at all, though cars carrying on around the roundabout, so I crossed. As I was crossing the second lane I saw a car slowing down in that lane very close to me .... luckily he was more aware of me than I him. Still don't know if he changed what he was doing ... as the cyclist to my left had also started crossing though a bit behind me (or whether they went thinking it must be clear because I went).



Under the M32 crossing the entrance slip road ? It is a lot more common for both lanes to be used now, with the new road layout, and I doubt that everyone using the outer lane bothers to indicate their intentions.


----------



## summerdays (17 Mar 2016)

Arjimlad said:


> Under the M32 crossing the entrance slip road ? It is a lot more common for both lanes to be used now, with the new road layout, and I doubt that everyone using the outer lane bothers to indicate their intentions.





Arjimlad said:


> Under the M32 crossing the entrance slip road ? It is a lot more common for both lanes to be used now, with the new road layout, and I doubt that everyone using the outer lane bothers to indicate their intentions.


Sorry my computer is doubling up every thing I do this morning!

Yes the Hambrook one, normally I'm pretty good, I even check to see if there are motorbikes and if there is I won't go because of their greater acceleration. In my brain I still recall seeing nobody in the lanes for joining the motorway, completely clear, as I was about to stop and wait. Just not with it I guess today!


----------



## RoubaixCube (17 Mar 2016)

Sunny but cold this morning. Colder later tonight when i leave for home so i have packed some arm warmers


----------



## Arjimlad (17 Mar 2016)

summerdays said:


> Sorry my computer is doubling up every thing I do this morning!
> 
> Yes the Hambrook one, normally I'm pretty good, I even check to see if there are motorbikes and if there is I won't go because of their greater acceleration. In my brain I still recall seeing nobody in the lanes for joining the motorway, completely clear, as I was about to stop and wait. Just not with it I guess today!



Stealth motorists ! Glad all OK.


----------



## Dec66 (17 Mar 2016)

Bad do yesterday at the Elephant and Castle. I got down there to find it all "blue taped" off, with the Air Ambulance hovering. Turns out a motorcyclist was killed after a collision with another one (who wasn't badly injured). Awful.

Took the NKR/OKR to avoid it, and came to that wonderfully designed roundabout which filters the bike lanes left, with the bike lane to go straight on involving the crossing of two lanes of traffic if you want to use it. 

The upside was finding myself crossing Burgess Park and ending up a long way further down Walworth Road than I expected, having avoided lots of traffic lights.

Uneventful journey in this morning, but the sheer volume of traffic puts me off cycling, quite frankly.


----------



## Arjimlad (17 Mar 2016)

Riding with a camera is interesting, reviewing the film confirms how certain passes which felt close at the time actually were not as generous as they should or could have been.

Leaving about half the lane to the bike is a bit tight given Highway Code guidance and the incidence of potholes and surface defects on the roads in question.


----------



## EthelF (17 Mar 2016)

I witnessed some splendid driving by a delightful tipper driver today. Approaching the Millbank roundabout Northbound, as he approached the point where the mandatory cycle lane ends and the roadway splits into two lanes, he popped on his left indicator, and started changing into the left hand lane. It was just a pity there was a cyclist to his left when he did so (who, possibly unwisely, kept going and got in front of the truck despite the rapidly narrowing gap), and that he then felt the need to have open his window and a go at her for riding dangerously when they ended up alongside each other at the roundabout. I feel an email to his employer coming up...


----------



## summerdays (17 Mar 2016)

Tonight's commute ... Well I managed to get boxed in by a bus.... Overtaking on a narrow parked up road... to have to stop 100 ft away at the back of a queue of cars. The sort cars normally struggle to overtake on (Toronto Road). Really annoyed me, but I know the timings of the lights so put my foot down and sailed past it and the next 5 cars to get to the ASL just in time.... My only regret was not making a rude gesture as I passed!

Also saw a lorry driver (Dynamic storage of Yate, Reg: FL64 LSK) on his mobile phone later when I was in the car, then he started giving a cyclist lots of grief and beeping him, and the cyclist wasn't happy, shouting back and gesticulating from which I presume he was still on the phone.


----------



## Dec66 (17 Mar 2016)

Tonight's commute; mundane.

Nobber count; 0 (zero).

I like those ones.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Mar 2016)

Passed the 60,000 miles mark on the way home last night.


----------



## si_c (17 Mar 2016)

Commute home tonight was uneventful. Extended it out to 18miles, no muppets or anything.


----------



## Karlt (17 Mar 2016)

Gave up counting nobbers this afternoon, mostly of the MGIF and the close pass variety. Usual suspects - Audi, Merc, BMW, couple of flashy sports cars I couldn't identify (I'm not into cars so there are plenty I don't recognise)


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Mar 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Passed the 60,000 miles mark on the way home last night.



Blimey - that is a long commute! 

Seriously though, well done on that.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Mar 2016)

Does the afternoon sunshine bring out the idiots? 

First one was a school run mum pulling out from her parking spot just as I drew level. Cue a sharp stop followed a top of the voice shout of "GET OF YOUR BL**DY MOBILE" when I looked into the driver's side window. Later, a bus going in the opposite direction held up the oncoming traffic, so the driver whose bad parking by the stop caused the bus to pull in at an angle took the opportunity to pull out into the space despite not being able to see if the road was clear - guess who was in the space she couldn't see and guess who slowed down and rode slightly further out to prove a point?

Totally ruined what had started as a beautiful day with an early morning bright and frosty ride in.


----------



## martint235 (18 Mar 2016)

Sub-45 mins today for the first time in a while. Mornings this week have tended to be pretty quick but I'm paying with the headwind on the way home. 

No real numpties today, a scaffolding truck got a bit close but I'll just slag off the company on Twitter.


----------



## Simontm (18 Mar 2016)

Felt like the Friday legs were coming on so mixed my route up a bit to keep the brain occupied! Turned out the route I chose was a mile longer and and more hills, doh!  However, perhaps drivers get more cyclists on this route as they were all well behaved, even the skip lorry that carefully passed me.
So first week back's commute nearly done - gonna enjoy the pint tonight. 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## Sixmile (18 Mar 2016)

Completed my first ever commute into work this morning. Just over 12.5miles from Doagh to Belfast, climbing consistently for the first half and downhill the second. Camera died early on so must get it charged. Roads were very quite as most of Ireland is off today since it was St Paddy's day yesterday!


----------



## Tin Pot (18 Mar 2016)

Lots of fun hard braking, swerving and dodging incoming traffic!

So much more engaging than the boring light traffic earlier in the week.


----------



## RoubaixCube (18 Mar 2016)

Castelli alpha jersey worked well yesterday. Testing it out in 5-6'c with a buff around my neck. Its not bad at all once the engine is warmed up. Also got my new edge 520 with me today. So far my only gripe is the buttons feel very stiff


----------



## SavageHoutkop (18 Mar 2016)

Chelsea Tractor came past me (certainly more than 20mph in 20mph zone, suspect over 30mph). Then had to sit behind the car in front who was doing about 20 (YAY for drivers who obey the law!). Then she stopped on the zig zag yellows to pick up a kid from the school (hence 20mph zone). 
Tapped on her window and she moved about 2m further forward (still on the zigzags mind).


----------



## HarryTheDog (18 Mar 2016)

Yesterdays commute was fairly quick but this morning Immediately felt like no power in the legs today so I decided to take it easy and anyone could overtake if they wanted.

When I got to the end of Dagenham I realized I had been chased down by someone, I let him go past but we then took different routes. I recognized him, we ran into each other days ago he was following me whilst I was chatting to the resident Strava top dog. Today he made the wrong decision and via the power of flyby I can now see he took rather a daft route via crossing the A13 onto real crap shared use path beside a Industrial area on the south side of the A13 I tried a few times years ago and gave up on. So I overhauled him by half a mile within 2 miles and I arrived at Canning Town way before he did.
Suddenly noticed a lot more carbon bikes in the garage at work, spring must be here.


----------



## EthelF (18 Mar 2016)

The first 7 traffic lights in a row turned red as I approached them today. I started taking it personally, and by the 7th I told it to F*** Off. And you know what? It worked! The next 7 lights either waited till I was passing before changing to amber, or even turned green as I approached.

Sometimes it's the little things that make you happy.


----------



## Dec66 (18 Mar 2016)

HarryTheDog said:


> Suddenly noticed a lot more carbon bikes in the garage at work, spring must be here.



Either that, or this year's batch of would-be Froomes have just have their bikes delivered courtesy of the Cycle To Work scheme 

Most of them will be propped up behind the lawnmower by October.


----------



## glenn forger (18 Mar 2016)

In the whole of January there was only my bike in the shed, there were five more yesterday. Tasty Boardman flat bar jobbie.


----------



## martint235 (18 Mar 2016)

glenn forger said:


> In the whole of January there was only my bike in the shed, there were five more yesterday. Tasty Boardman flat bar jobbie.


Still the usual 3 in our car park.


----------



## Ciar (18 Mar 2016)

EthelF said:


> The first 7 traffic lights in a row turned red as I approached them today. I started taking it personally, and by the 7th I told it to F*** Off. And you know what? It worked! The next 7 lights either waited till I was passing before changing to amber, or even turned green as I approached.
> 
> Sometimes it's the little things that make you happy.


 
i regularly swear at traffic lights, i find it rather cathartic ;-)


----------



## Ciar (18 Mar 2016)

Uneventful commute and the roads around East London seemed quieter than usual, must be due to Easter being round the corner, either way it was nice to ride for once without there being some sort of headwind trying to ruin me


----------



## Dec66 (18 Mar 2016)

Down through Park Langley Golf Course.

Up the hill toward Bromley.

Down the hill toward Bromley.

Up the hill in Bromley.

2.7 miles. No nobbers.

Colder than I expected.


----------



## Simontm (18 Mar 2016)

Bit of a windy ride back home but the traffic mostly behaved itself although the must keep braking at every moment going downhill was a bit tiresome to follow.
Numpty count: 1. Woman came into the cycle path as an ambulance came bombing towards us. She didn't stop, she just wanted to get past me, nearly taking me out in the process. Took her at the lights then she closed pass me again and to top her performance off, turned right at a roundabout with no signal causing another car to brake suddenly 
Right. First week done. Legs sore, wheel wobbly and a ton of fettling to do over the weekend. 
But beer first, who's with me?


----------



## palinurus (18 Mar 2016)

They've added one of those radar speed signs on my route.

8 mph 

it said.

It was Friday. I made some effort.

9 mph 

I'm going to find a way to destroy that farking sign.


----------



## Tin Pot (18 Mar 2016)

Dec66 said:


> Down through Park Langley Golf Course.
> 
> Up the hill toward Bromley.
> 
> ...



It's a nice little break through Langley Park GC isn't it? 

Part of my commute. Nicest in the dark though or as sun rising IMO.


----------



## Tin Pot (18 Mar 2016)

Commuted "home" to my sisters in Crystal Palace so had to take the lumpy route. Had a time trialist follow me up.


----------



## Dec66 (18 Mar 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Commuted "home" to my sisters in Crystal Palace so had to take the lumpy route. Had a time trialist follow me up.
> 
> View attachment 122057


Nice little lump that, isn't it? It's on my regular commute.

Coming home I usually go up College Road and Fountain Drive, or sometimes up Court Lane in Dulwich, up Lordship Lane and past the Horniman. In the mornings I go up Kirkdale in Sydenham, up to the top (I have a number of options but that's the least trafficky).

It's a nice ride through Park Langley GC, yes, especially on cold days, very invigorating. 

Coincidentally enough I got a wheelsucker going up Westmoreland Road out of Bromley going home tonight. I'd had a liquid lunch and he jumped off the pavement and onto my back wheel halfway up the hill; I'd intended to take it nice and slowly on the middle ring, but I just put it on the big one and cranked up the revs, and hey presto he was left.


----------



## Dec66 (18 Mar 2016)

palinurus said:


> They've added one of those radar speed signs on my route.
> 
> 8 mph
> 
> ...


Go really fast and break it


----------



## palinurus (19 Mar 2016)

Dec66 said:


> Go really fast and break it



I'm a bit past it. Might decorate it with flashing lights and hi-viz and wait for someone else to break it.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (21 Mar 2016)

Great ride this morning, added a little further by having a spin down the A50. Need to save a bit in the legs for tomorrow, planning a big day to deliver the CycleChat Jersey in the "Who has the Jersey" thread.


----------



## Tin Pot (21 Mar 2016)

Nice low traffic ride, wish they'd stop with the road works completely for a bit though.


----------



## subaqua (21 Mar 2016)

an amazing bit of Driving today from a Class 1 driver . TRAD scaffold artic. BO07 RAD . held back for a good 7-8 minutes when single lane through the CS2 works and then only passed when safe to with lots of space - He got a big thumbs up and i might even email TRAD.


----------



## oldstrath (21 Mar 2016)

Stupidly close pass this morning from a minibus driven by an outdoor training organisation with this on their web-puff:

"We are a Christian organisation which means that our staff team are Christians and we hope that our guests see a positive difference in the care and contact that they receive."

I very nearly did see some contact this morning, but didn't feel terrible positive or Christian about it.


----------



## HarryTheDog (21 Mar 2016)

Going through Dagenham traffic was heavy, got to the front of it on the A1306 New Road to find lots and lots of police and blue tape. No ambulances so probably happened a while ago. All car traffic was stopped and being diverted. I was told I could walk past on the pavement. Wish i hadn't, my heart sank, damaged bike, didn't look good. I did not ask any questions and just moved on. Felt very sombre for the rest of the journey, I hope it was not as bad as my imagination was making it and no-one was seriously hurt.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Mar 2016)

A really nice commute home tonight. Mild temps and a cheeky little tailwind, which made for quick progress home.

But guys... please... if you are now getting your bikes out of hibernation as spring is now here and you now want to cycle commute.. please at least put a bit of oil on your chain. 3 cyclists today with the squeakiest of bikes.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Mar 2016)

ianrauk said:


> A really nice commute home tonight. Mild temps and a cheeky little tailwind, which made for quick progress home.
> 
> But guys... please... if you are now getting your bikes out of hibernation as spring is now here and you now want to cycle commutre.. please at least put a bit of oil on your chain. 3 cyclists today with the squeakiest of bikes.



My bike has developed an annoying squeak, buggered if I can find it, definitely not the chain, that is the only clean bit on the bike


----------



## tallliman (21 Mar 2016)

I think mine is a bottom bracket squeak but not sure. Liberal use of oil I think!

Ride home was fabulous, like a summer ride in terms of speed. Quicker by 10 mins compared to anything else this year, no reason why, I just found power!


----------



## Maverick Goose (22 Mar 2016)

ianrauk said:


> A really nice commute home tonight. Mild temps and a cheeky little tailwind, which made for quick progress home.
> 
> But guys... please... if you are now getting your bikes out of hibernation as spring is now here and you now want to cycle commute.. please at least put a bit of oil on your chain. 3 cyclists today with the squeakiest of bikes.


Well, it helps the Muggles hear us coming....


----------



## BEHMOTH66 (22 Mar 2016)

First ride in 5 weeks 6 miles in to work and I'm Knackered. bright red face sweating my things off. god help me on the way home


----------



## ianrauk (22 Mar 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> Well, it helps the Muggles hear us coming....


Muggles?


----------



## martint235 (22 Mar 2016)

Bit chillier than the BBC was telling me but I was prepared. Still not getting the longs back out for commuting though. Couple of MGIFs, not close passes, just overtaking for the sake of it. Sailed past at the following lights.

Can't really call it sunrise anymore but it was nice and sunny going past the cemetery.


----------



## martint235 (22 Mar 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Muggles?


Stop pretending you don't read Harry Potter books.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Mar 2016)

martint235 said:


> Stop pretending you don't read Harry Potter books.




Sorry mate, I don;t. You will have to discuss Harry Potter with someone else.


----------



## I like Skol (22 Mar 2016)

SCR domination this morning on the way to work.
Passed a guy on a Boardman road bike and in full Sky kit as I climbed up Bredbury Curves, he was going really slow. He caught me again by the time we had gone through a few lights and dropped down to Stockport. At the bottom of New Zealand road he shot past me like a rocket as we started to climb again. I waited until he started to die half way up before plodding past and pulling cleanly away again. I didn’t see him again….


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Mar 2016)

Freaky weather this morning. Get up and look at the window, the flat roof is frozen and the grass is white over. Get the ice bike out and the cars are nicely frosted up as well. Half a mile later it is like summer, no frost, no ice and clear all the way to work. Went home at dinner time and swapped the bike.


----------



## summerdays (22 Mar 2016)

Forgot my helmet and I don't know where the Bristol drivers were but not where I was..... I wish all commutes were like that!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (23 Mar 2016)

If the forecast is to be believed then today is the last day for a short amount of time where it will be fine. With this in mind I thought I would get up a little earlier and extend the route. Not to be, if my alarm went off I don't remember turning it off so I ended up slightly later than usual! The legs probably appreciated it though after yesterdays 156 mile trip in the CycleChat jersey relay. This mornings commute seemed over before it started in comparison! Lovely morning for it though, mild Spring weather starting to show through.


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Mar 2016)

A great blast in getting close (at last) to some PRs on certain Strava segments set a couple of years ago. Perhaps the winter commuting has helped my fitness despite all the cake.

A monumental twonk donkey in charge of steering a burgundy van decided to overtake me without being able to predict what was coming around the bend ahead.

The oncoming Yaris lady looked shocked as she braked & veered towards the verge, and of course, the van driver decided that I really didn't need all that much space on the road either.


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Mar 2016)

Nice and fast 1hr50 and said goodbye to the long tights for now!  is Spring really here...?


----------



## Origamist (23 Mar 2016)

Been off the bike for a few days and too much boozing, curries and fitful sleeps meant for an unplanned toilet stop in Tatton Park. Hopefully, only squirrels witnessed the unfortunate event.

Nice and mild, a gentle tailwind and quiet roads - pretty much optimal conditions...


----------



## AlanW (23 Mar 2016)

As I turned a corned into a long section of straight road on my daily commute into work yesterday morning and I could see about 150 yards in front of me was a small white van that was sat at a temporary set of traffic lights for some road works. As I got closer I could see clouds of what looked like clouds of steam coming from the front of the van. He was the only car to be stopped at the lights and I was just about to pull up to the left side of the van. However, just before I had chance to unclip the drivers door and also the passenger door flew open and both the occupants jumped out and legged it? The driver ran past me shouting "Fire....fire" with the passenger running in the opposite direction!!

Next minute the whole thing just went into a huge array of flames pouring out from under both wheel arches and from the grill area. At which point I subsequently jumped the red light and headed for a safer vantage point a good distance away from the burning van. When I did stop and look around I was amazed how much of it was properly on fire. I could see the driver was on his mobile presumably dialling 999, so rather boringly I simply carried onto work.


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Mar 2016)

AlanW said:


> As I turned a corned into a long section of straight road on my daily commute into work yesterday morning and I could see about 150 yards in front of me was a small white van that was sat at a temporary set of traffic lights for some road works. As I got closer I could see clouds of what looked like clouds of steam coming from the front of the van. He was the only car to be stopped at the lights and I was just about to pull up to the left side of the van. However, just before I had chance to unclip the drivers door and also the passenger door flew open and both the occupants jumped out and legged it? The driver ran past me shouting "Fire....fire" with the passenger running in the opposite direction!!
> 
> Next minute the whole thing just went into a huge array of flames pouring out from under both wheel arches and from the grill area. At which point I subsequently jumped the red light and headed for a safer vantage point a good distance away from the burning van. When I did stop and look around I was amazed how much of it was properly on fire. I could see the driver was on his mobile presumably dialling 999, so rather boringly I simply carried onto work.



Bloody RLJer.

.
.
.


----------



## AlanW (23 Mar 2016)

I was waiting for someone to say something.......but under the circumstances can l be excused please?


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Mar 2016)

AlanW said:


> I was waiting for someone to say something.......but under the circumstances can l be excused please?



There Are No Excuses!

3 repetitions of _The Rules_ and a dozen press ups shall atone for it, this time. But we're watching you...


Maybe even these past five months have been too much commuting, but the thought of White Van Man fleeing for his life does make me smile.


----------



## fossyant (23 Mar 2016)

Looks like the dry weather is turning !


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Mar 2016)

fossyant said:


> Looks like the dry weather is turning !



Ah bollocks


----------



## fossyant (23 Mar 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Ah bollocks
> View attachment 122570



Well it's better than 6 weeks of storms and hissing rain, that I was told about, when I was holed up in hospital.


----------



## fossyant (23 Mar 2016)

Ps Sorry everyone. Waxed the missus car today... and washed mine.... my fault for cleaning infernal combustion machines.


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Mar 2016)

fossyant said:


> Well it's better than 6 weeks of storms and hissing rain, that I was told about, when I was holed up in hospital.



You mean the six weeks I commuted through?


----------



## fossyant (23 Mar 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> You mean the six weeks I commuted through?



Yep..... Look had to be better getting wet through, rather than on yer back in hospital. I'll swap you the cat litter tray for pooping in... never again.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Mar 2016)

A bit windier today, I suspect @ianrauk had a nice tailwind this morning as I averaged 13mph for the first 10 miles which is in a southerly direction, to get it up to 15mph by the time I got to work. Granted the first 10 miles are more or less uphill and the last 20 downhill, but the tailwind going north was great.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Mar 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> A bit windier today, I suspect @ianrauk had a nice tailwind this morning as I averaged 13mph for the first 10 miles which is in a southerly direction, to get it up to 15mph by the time I got to work. Granted the first 10 miles are more or less uphill and the last 20 downhill, but the tailwind going north was great.




The wind in London was negligible this morning. Pretty still out there at the moment.


----------



## HarryTheDog (24 Mar 2016)

Been working away for 2 days so was relieved today to cycle past the spot where the road had been closed and I saw a damaged bike and loads of police on Monday to see no memorial or anything, nothing in local paper so accident must have been a lot less serious than I feared.
There was definitely a westerly headwind in my part of London, rear wheel felt like it was very "dull" maybe the spokes need tensioning.


----------



## si_c (24 Mar 2016)

No commute yesterday, work from home day. Nice to be back out today, even if the weather was slightly inclement. No muppets out today that I can recall. Stopped off at the coffee roasters  on the way in though, then got a sausage and bacon butty for breakfast. Well, it is friday


----------



## Jenkins (24 Mar 2016)

Rain came earlier than forecast this afternoon - no mudguards fitted 

Plus just short of £20 for a 5 minute check up at the dentists on the way home.


----------



## I like Skol (24 Mar 2016)

Little hiccup on the way home. Got out of work bang on time for once and have a day off tomorrow so all good so far.

2 minutes later got a rough gear change with a crunch and lost drive just at the back entrance to Stepping Hill hospital. Coasted to a stop and looked down to find the chain wrapped around the chainrings 

Never mind, Quicklinks in the pannier tool kit so soon back on the road in about 5 minutes to continue my plod home through the rain.....


----------



## RoubaixCube (25 Mar 2016)

Absolutely beautiful morning for a commute, slightly breezy. A little chilly but so warm in the sun with beautiful blue skies up above. 

Sadly its pretty much a calm before the storm. Rain and winds forecast for tomorrow


----------



## Jenkins (25 Mar 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Absolutely beautiful morning for a commute, slightly breezy. A little chilly but so warm in the sun with beautiful blue skies up above.



Can't disagree with this and the afternoon was even better so I added an extra loop to Ipswich and back after work. Loads of cyclists enjoying their day off - lucky sods!


----------



## RoubaixCube (25 Mar 2016)

tonights commute home was a rather nice one. Sadly a prick in a black cab decided to take offense at me being in the bus lane and tailgated me a good minute while i was belting it at 17mph All the while he could have pulled out and over took me safely. Fortunately for him he did appear to have a braincell or two left barely alive and with a rather wide berth he honked at me and did just that.

I gave him the finger as he went past and another again when i went past him while he was stuck in traffic. I think he might of been a little drunk as his driving was all over the place. Anyhow I think i lucked out him not completely plowing into the back of me cuz there is no way in hell he would have stopped.

I hate to stereotype and judge people but sometimes all it takes its one look at someone and you know theres no way in hell they would stop if the unfortunate happened.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Mar 2016)

Bit of a scrape (literally) with someone pulling out of a parking space. Small hatchback parked on the wrong side of the road facing oncoming traffic so they couldn't see past the van parked in front of them to see if it was clear to pull out - it wasn't as I was the oncoming traffic. 

My left pedal was caught their nearside bumper but I held the wobble swore loudly and stopped to check there was no damage. A bit of scraped paint but no bent metal so I clipped back in and carried on- couldn't give a **** about their car.


----------



## Aunty Tyke (28 Mar 2016)

Jenkins said:


> Bit of a scrape (literally) with someone pulling out of a parking space. Small hatchback parked on the wrong side of the road facing oncoming traffic so they couldn't see past the van parked in front of them to see if it was clear to pull out - it wasn't as I was the oncoming traffic.
> 
> My left pedal was caught their nearside bumper but I held the wobble swore loudly and stopped to check there was no damage. A bit of scraped paint but no bent metal so I clipped back in and carried on- couldn't give a **** about their car.


Phew,good recovery!


----------



## Mehmet (29 Mar 2016)

Nice easy commute in after a lazy Bank Holiday weekend today.

The schools being closed makes such a difference it's almost comical.


----------



## Tin Pot (29 Mar 2016)

Was hoping for a nice easy commute but my alarm didn't go off, presumably because of the iPhone update last night. 

Not the end of the world but did mean a fasted 2hr ride through traffic without mudguards...

Lovely weather though


----------



## Andrew_P (29 Mar 2016)

Found it hard work after a Bank Holiday 4 day break. I was in a routine of 6 days commuting. My legs ached more yesterday than they have for ages.

On a side note, I recently bought a small camera, mounted on the front. The really strange finding is that 50% of close pass WTF driving are the same farking drivers! So much so that before getting a camera I made a comment to my wife that Nissan Qashqai drivers are the new BMW, where as the fact is it is one particular driver who is a regular and repeat offender..


----------



## subaqua (29 Mar 2016)

headwind. that is all. 

combined with 4 days off the bike apart from the 2 minute ride to the offy for guiness yesterday , meant my legs ached a tad . 

still better than the tube.


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Mar 2016)

40km on my scooter this morning. 20km into a head wind. I really deserved my coffee and dark chocolate in the bus shelter at halfway and was delighted to watch the Danish F16s practicing. I think they were using the bus shelter as a target.

The home leg was all back wind. Total average was 16kph.


----------



## Origamist (29 Mar 2016)

Wet for the first 15 miles, but then stopped. Opted for the full waterproof jacket as the temp was around 2C. Only slightly overheated as the wind was pretty strong in parts.

Have not used Strava for 2 weeks. Can't say I miss it as much as I thought, but will probably get a new micro SD card soon and will go back to uploading rides.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Mar 2016)

Wet, in fact very wet.


----------



## subaqua (29 Mar 2016)

bloody pannier hanger on the bag has bust. oh well I suppose 4 years of daily use and off and on several times a day will weaken materials. 

its going to be an expensive April i think.


----------



## Tin Pot (29 Mar 2016)

Thank you Apple very much I don't think so.

Rain 30% clearly means bleeding torrential in iPhone speak.

Gah. Still good to have got four hours cycling in


----------



## Origamist (29 Mar 2016)

Wet, cold and headwindy on the way home, but looks a lot more promising for the rest of the week.


----------



## summerdays (29 Mar 2016)

subaqua said:


> bloody pannier hanger on the bag has bust. oh well I suppose 4 years of daily use and off and on several times a day will weaken materials.
> 
> its going to be an expensive April i think.


I assume not an ortlieb? As if it is you can get spare parts. I replaced mine hooks when they started popping open, and allowing the pannier to half fall off.


----------



## martint235 (30 Mar 2016)

A headwind again but feeling better than yesterday so tried to set a marker for the summer. It was going well until around Bell Green when I dropped from well over 16mph to 15.5mph but I managed to maintain that the rest of the way to work. I'm sure part of it is due to having a parachute (sorry Carradice) on the back. May go back to a rucksack.

Hopefully, fingers crossed, I'll be commuting to London again by the end of May. That meant fewer headwinds and faster roads.


----------



## subaqua (30 Mar 2016)

summerdays said:


> I assume not an ortlieb? As if it is you can get spare parts. I replaced mine hooks when they started popping open, and allowing the pannier to half fall off.


No altura urban 25 . I may have a look online to see if they do spares !


----------



## mythste (30 Mar 2016)

Slight headwind but something felt wonderfully right today! Took 8 minutes off my years best time and I'm pretty chuffed about it! 17.5 miles in 1.06. Not beating any world records but its made my day.


----------



## subaqua (30 Mar 2016)

subaqua said:


> No altura urban 25 . I may have a look online to see if they do spares !


Woo hoo. They do and the nice lady there in customer service has replied and asked for a picture of the hanger


----------



## Origamist (30 Mar 2016)

Lovely and bright this morning, temps just above zero and no rain. Perfect.

As I was about to enter Tatton Park a dog walker said "enjoy" which was nice...


----------



## mythste (30 Mar 2016)

Origamist said:


> Lovely and bright this morning, temps just above zero and no rain. Perfect.
> 
> As I was about to enter Tatton Park a dog walker said "enjoy" which was nice...



Only because his dog had done a massive number in the space we ride through to avoid the cattle grids


----------



## winjim (30 Mar 2016)

Dry weather today so decided to throw on the spare SPDs and ride in on the titanium superbike, as it's not getting the use it deserves at the weekends. Interesting ride, I'm so used to the rocksteady handling of my CdF that the Ti seemed really light and skittish, so manoeuvring in traffic and round junctions was a bit weird.

Nice to give it a run out though, and that Chorus 11 groupset I still think is _amazing_.


----------



## mythste (30 Mar 2016)

winjim said:


> Dry weather today so decided to throw on the spare SPDs and ride in on the titanium superbike, as it's not getting the use it deserves at the weekends. Interesting ride, I'm so used to the rocksteady handling of my CdF that the Ti seemed really light and skittish, so manoeuvring in traffic and round junctions was a bit weird.
> 
> Nice to give it a run out though, and that Chorus 11 groupset I still think is _amazing_.



I get the same feeling when I ride my Equillibrium without panniers (which is sadly rare these days) - Wait until you hit a hill though. You'll feel like you're flying up it!


----------



## winjim (30 Mar 2016)

mythste said:


> I get the same feeling when I ride my Equillibrium without panniers (which is sadly rare these days) - Wait until you hit a hill though. You'll feel like you're flying up it!


 Route home is a big up and over followed by a sprint down the high street that I usually use as a bit of a tester so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Mar 2016)

Another lovely commute in this morning. A little chilly but didn't take long to warm up. And it's sooooo much more enjoyable without all the school run traffic. 

Was heading through Lewisham, past @jonny jeez 's confused junction, there was a bus in front of me, so let it go. Earlier I was overtaken a couple of times by a young lad on a knobbly mountain bike, jumping lights etc. He the decided to cross in front of me and undertake the bus at the 'long' pinch point after the bridge. It was never going to end well. He undertook the bus but the bus accelerated. MTB lad had no where to go except to try hop up onto the kerb. (lucky no railings) Except he didn't manage it, rather then a hop it was more of a throw yourself on to the pavement and the ride into/hit a pavement bin. Ouch. 
He looked at me very sheepishly when I cycled by..me saying 'Oooops'....

Glad he was ok though. Could have been very nasty if there were railings.


----------



## si_c (30 Mar 2016)

Nice easy ride in this morning, slightly shorter today, but lovely weather.


----------



## 13 rider (30 Mar 2016)

Strange frost this morning parts white over 50 yards later no frost then frost again . Still a lovely ride in not too cold 14 miles in . Ride back tonight was in glorious sunshine but with winter longs on I was a bit warm but still extended the homeward commute something I normally don't do . Took the route through Bradgate Park which was packed as I forgot it's school holidays so slow progress .Turned the 8 mile trip into 13 .


----------



## alecstilleyedye (30 Mar 2016)

first nobber for a while. on a road with pretty severe speed humps (clifford road, poynton, cheshire for those in the locale), pulled along side me to berate me for riding in the "middle of the f**cking road" (aka primary position) and getting most abusive, to the point of nearly grounding himself over the speed humps to keep up (in a tatty old mark 1 vauxhall zafira), all the while yelling and, at one point, spitting (and missing by a mile).

i did play the "you're on camera mate" gambit, but he replied with "don't f**cking car ya dick".

he looked neither a regular commuter, nor a local. got to love the great british public eh


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Mar 2016)

Cracking weather in Leicester today, brilliant sunshine this morning and a bit of frost once I got out to Gilmorton. Dinner time it had warmed up a bit and tonight apart from a downpour for a couple of minutes a cracking ride home, a little bit of wind and no need for lights,


----------



## rugby bloke (31 Mar 2016)

Nice ride through Central London. Not sure if the Boris Bikes have any fettling done to them since Santander but they certainly seem to ride better. Noticed a new category of rider - the "Confused Cyclist". All kitted out in high viz and cycle helmet yet jumping red lights and wearing earphones ....


----------



## RoubaixCube (31 Mar 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> All kitted out in high viz and cycle helmet yet jumping red lights and wearing earphones ....



I watched a video on youtube some while ago either on Gaz's or Evo Lucas's channel where a cyclist who jumped a red actually reached back into his jersey pockets, took out 3 balls and started juggling as he rolled past.

I think these people deserve a whole new category of their own.


----------



## martint235 (31 Mar 2016)

Nice sunny ride in. Fairly quick but still losing time in the last 3 miles or so probably due to traffic/road conditions.

I've noticed that it's other cyclists that up my risk assessment levels. Had one last night that pulled back into the kerb every time there was a gap in parked cars but then pulled back out again without looking at the next car.


----------



## Ciar (31 Mar 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> Nice ride through Central London. Not sure if the Boris Bikes have any fettling done to them since Santander but they certainly seem to ride better. Noticed a new category of rider - the "Confused Cyclist". All kitted out in high viz and cycle helmet yet jumping red lights and wearing earphones ....



must be a considerable number of those confused cyclists, i see a few every day commuting in London ;-)


----------



## 13 rider (31 Mar 2016)

Lovely ride in this morning bit chilly 14 miles . Spent all day working outside in glorious sunshine got back to depot got changed walked out with its raining great !! . Aldi raincoat is a bit boil in the bag so just put up with it 5 mins later it's stopped but rode home under grey sky's where did the sun go ?. Stopped at the co-op before home just to stuff 4 litres of milk in the pannier just to make the climb home more challenging! .Another 12 miles done


----------



## hennbell (31 Mar 2016)




----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Mar 2016)

Still a bit of frost out in the sticks this morning but a definite feeling of spring in the air.


----------



## The Rover (1 Apr 2016)

Rode in this aft, perfect cycling weather, no nobbers and quite a few PRs on strava.
Change of base layer for the ride home at 11 as it was a bit parky and the only nobber tonight was me losing my concentration which meant I got swiped by a over hanging branch!


----------



## glenn forger (1 Apr 2016)

saw a Pontiac Firebird in red with two black stripes. Jim Rockford's motor.


----------



## martint235 (1 Apr 2016)

Well that was a shock to the bare legs! A bit chilly out there. Managed a sub-45 minute 12.2 mile commute which is pretty good. Commuting bike has a knackered spoke in the back wheel that just won't tighten so will be taking it into the LBS when I get home. Hopefully I'll get it back by the time I need it on Weds or I'll have to commute on Lelly for a couple of days . Then I'll find out if I'm quick or not.

No real numpties. Couple of MGIFs but I just shake my head sadly at them.


----------



## Tin Pot (1 Apr 2016)

Rollicking rides!

In in 1hr49 (breaking the 1hr59 barrier for the first time) and back in 1hr53 (including a chain off debacle thanks to some halfwit trying to flatten me in Croydon) 

So much nicer in dry and light traffic.

Starting to sweat too much already though - I can see that summer is gonna be a challenge...


----------



## HarryTheDog (4 Apr 2016)

After over a week off, now back to it, I have set the bike up ready for Paris Roubaix on the weekend with brand new 28mm conti 4 seasons. Last night I thought the mudguards would not fit but had another go at them this morning and no problem at all. The 28mm 4 seasons felt faster than the 25mm gatorskins and more comfortable.
The Summer cyclists are out, in Barking came across a young guy with what looked like 8 carbon spoked carbon wheels, silly thing was the bike was way too big for him, and he was quite slow, so I ambled past.

However the next person I came across was the opposite. He was probably in his forties on a Trek flat bar with normal clothes on and his trousers stuffed into his socks with flat pedals with probably 30mm+ tyres. I went past and thought nothing of it, 1 mile later the guy is on my wheel with a very determined look on his face. Then we had a game of I drop him, he then catches me at the lights. This went on for 4 miles.

Finally I had enough and gave it beans up the Canning Town flyover, must have been the motivation I needed, set a PR and equalled the age group KOM despite having mudguards and 28mm tyres on!


----------



## RoubaixCube (4 Apr 2016)

glenn forger said:


> saw a Pontiac Firebird in red with two black stripes. Jim Rockford's motor.



Thats my dream car


----------



## Leaway2 (4 Apr 2016)

Rode in without a coat today. 1st time this year. Lets hope it stays fine for the return journey (I do pack a soft shell jacket in my back pocket)


----------



## John_S (4 Apr 2016)

It was chucking it down for the entire ride today. Just one of those things but I was a bit grumpy because having looked at the forecast I thought I had chance of getting away with a dry ride. One forecast had said rain from 8 and the other rain from 9 but the second that I set foot outside just before 7 it started to pour down.

I'm not looking forward to pulling on damp clothes later on for the ride home.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Apr 2016)

Had to stop and take a layer off this morning. Was expecting a downpour for the ride home, but it just drizzled for 30 minutes or so before it stopped and was a cracking evenings ride home. 

Nearly rode into a couple of lambs that had escaped from their field, farmers wife didn't seemed that bothered when I went and knocked on her door and told her they were loose, next time I probably won't bother.


----------



## claudbutler (4 Apr 2016)

Shorts on today[nice baggy mtb ones] extended my commute home by 10 miles weather was dry and bright.


----------



## Sixmile (5 Apr 2016)

A pleasant ride in this morning, although the traffic was very heavy. Cruising past it in the bus lane for the last 3 or 4 miles was fantastic though.

First ride with my new adidas training pants (with zips, yeh!) instead of my wifes 'unisex' running tights. Knees a little cold on the first few miles but I would deem them a success.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Apr 2016)

Most definitely at that time of year were I need different clothing in the morning and evening commutes. Plenty of leisure riders out tonight


----------



## tallliman (5 Apr 2016)

Far too warm today especially coming home but don't feel ready for shorts yet (old knee issues mean I'd rather they were hot!). 

Decided to add 15 miles to the ride home. Lovely tailwind for the first 10 miles, managed a flat mile at 27mph. Flabbergasted by that!

Only issue was whilst descending at 22mph or so through single car width speed bumps when an old chap decides he can squeeze past before the cyclist meets him. Glad my brakes work!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (5 Apr 2016)

Beautiful evening ride home today! Did a bit of an extend to around 60 something miles for the day and threw in a 20 minute burst of effort. Kind of a little stupid, I finished it and was still 25 miles from home with no energy replenishing supplies. Had to take it extra steady toward the end of the journey. As soon as I got in I devoured a 500g tub of yoghurt with added milkshake powder!


----------



## HarryTheDog (5 Apr 2016)

This morning spotted a winking tail light 400yds into the commute he was rapid and I couldn't close on him. He then got held up by cars and I accidently overtook him ( I didn't want to) he then ended up drafting me for a mile then I turned off. He tracked me down via strava fly-by and explained he had been unsure of the route and wouldn't normally draft. So Strava can be a power for good relations.
On the commute home I was kept honest for 6 miles by a guy my age in all the kit but on what looked like a bits and pieces bike, plain chineese carbon road bike frame but a set of chromed flat bars which looked like they came off a tesco's 99 quid bike. He annoyed and impressed me at the same time by catching me up at multiple lights with the demenour of a bloke who had just been for a 5 minute stroll, no sweat,panting or any sign of physical effort.


----------



## HarryTheDog (6 Apr 2016)

Came across a truly impressive guy this morning, towards the end of my ride a little guy ( my height) but skinnier and probably a few years older around 60 came straight past me. I had been pootling a with heart rate 120-130 odd and I tried to stay with him and had to draft him a fair bit to stay in contact, heart rate was at 150-170 for the next 4 miles. I only got past him on the more technical bits but he would refuse to draft me and jump straight back on the front. The guy was averaging over 21mph according to Strava for 4 miles and one section 23.5 mph into a nasty 15mph headwind with the cadence of a 20yr old.. We ended up going up Canning Town flyover side by side and I first warned him his rear QR lever was half open and then complimented him on his speed which I think made his day.


----------



## Ciar (6 Apr 2016)

Headwind sore legs and then rain, don't think you could get a better commute!


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Apr 2016)

It's interesting running a camera on the bike. Reviewing the footage later helps me to see what I could do better by way of road positioning, and to confirm whether passes which felt close at the time were genuinely close.


----------



## Origamist (6 Apr 2016)

Mild but with a chilly Easterly wind. Nothing of interest to report.


----------



## EthelF (6 Apr 2016)

Still not feeling 100% after a couple of days off sick, so I decided to take the Brompton for a change, to remind me to take it easy*. It was its first outing since a recent visit to the LBS to fix a broken rear spoke. I was delighted to discover the mechanic had given the bike a bit of a once over, tightening up the brakes, and somehow getting rid of the really annoying squeak from the rear hinge that no amount of lube was able to shift. Pity he forgot to adjust the hub gears when he put the wheel back though. Still, nothing that a couple of minutes flat on my back in the park while being barked at by a passing golden retriever couldn't fix...

* Yes I know, Bromptons can be ridden swiftly, I just find that when riding mine I tend to take things easier than when on my road bike.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Apr 2016)

Brutal wind today


----------



## ianrauk (6 Apr 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Brutal wind today




Indeed.. in some parts of the commute home I was pedaling as hard as I could and not getting anywhere...


----------



## avsd (6 Apr 2016)

April 'showers' rain/hail/sleet and cold in Belfast. The good news was that I got a tail wind to AND from work :-)


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Apr 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Brutal wind today


Likewise. Good on the way in , not so much fun on the way home .


----------



## Leaway2 (6 Apr 2016)

Good Lord, I had sun,rain, hailstone which took a layer of skin off my face, and wind that made me feel as though I was going backwards.


----------



## EthelF (6 Apr 2016)

EthelF said:


> Still not feeling 100% after a couple of days off sick, so I decided to take the Brompton for a change, to remind me to take it easy*.



I didn't need the Brompton to remind me I'm not fit yet on my way home. The brutal headwind and imploding lungs took care of that. It's not often I covet my mother-in-law's e-bike, but this evening I did!


----------



## HarryTheDog (6 Apr 2016)

Awesome tailwind on the way home put a grin on my face. Got the grin wiped off by Gubbins lane being closed near Harold Wood Station, police everywhere, apparently a 20 odd year old female pedastrian had been knocked down earlier in the afternoon and is in a critical condition.


----------



## subaqua (6 Apr 2016)

got wet on way in as got caught in a heavy shower. was dry 20 minutes later. 

twoink at Paddington central asking people to dismount through the temp tunnel. yeah oK i will and then take up more space . was no pedestrians at time anyway . 

ride home was great. lovely tailwind and a nice ride along canal. 

oh yes ladies, please check the see througness of some of your leggings. I really don't want to see what you had for lunch through them.  . and its happening more often !


----------



## Tin Pot (6 Apr 2016)

Full summer kit today, with winter gloves. 

Nice view as I left work


----------



## Jenkins (6 Apr 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Brutal wind today



This. 

Had to delay leaving work for 30 minutes this afternoon - it was either that or go home during a hefty rain shower.


----------



## martint235 (7 Apr 2016)

That was harder work than I feel it really needed to be. Bitterly cold headwind, absolutely no power in my legs. Struggled all the way in with a measly 13.5mph average. Horrible.


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Apr 2016)

I've gone all militant on the local authority after they ignored fillthathole pothole reports for over 18 months despite closing the road in question for "cleaning" several times and despite fixing other less nasty potholes. Full on Twitter engagement (Ok, 2 tweets), photos, etc.. hoping for a fast response.


----------



## RoubaixCube (7 Apr 2016)

Arjimlad said:


> I've gone all militant on the local authority after they ignored fillthathole pothole reports for over 18 months despite closing the road in question for "cleaning" several times and despite fixing other less nasty potholes. Full on Twitter engagement (Ok, 2 tweets), photos, etc.. hoping for a fast response.




Do what some other people did. Get some bright spray paint and doodle a penis where the potholes are. They were filled in pretty quickly after the local council found out.

In other news. First day back on a bike after last Fridays tumble. Feels very refreshing even though it is drizzling a little


----------



## Tin Pot (7 Apr 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Do what some other people did. Get some bright spray paint and doodle a penis where the potholes are. They were filled in pretty quickly after the local council found out.
> 
> In other news. Fist day back on a bike after last Fridays tumble. Feels very refreshing even though it is drizzling a little


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Apr 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Do what some other people did. Get some bright spray paint and doodle a penis where the potholes are. They were filled in pretty quickly after the local council found out.
> 
> In other news. Fist day back on a bike after last Fridays tumble. Feels very refreshing even though it is drizzling a little



If caught I'd get the sack !
cue @Fnaar !!

Twitter seems to have woken them up somewhat.. hope springs eternal.


----------



## summerdays (7 Apr 2016)

Twitter I find is usually one of the better ways to get it done .... and on one occasion I asked in the office how to best report a problem to S.Glos and they even said that twitter seemed to get the best reactions ... which reminds me ... I've a sign that S. Glos haven't shifted despite saying before Christmas that they would ... I may need to remind them!


----------



## DaveReading (7 Apr 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Do what some other people did. Get some bright spray paint and doodle a penis where the potholes are. They were filled in pretty quickly after the local council found out.



That sounds like a great way to prick their conscience.


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Apr 2016)

summerdays said:


> Twitter I find is usually one of the better ways to get it done .... and on one occasion I asked in the office how to best report a problem to S.Glos and they even said that twitter seemed to get the best reactions ... which reminds me ... I've a sign that S. Glos haven't shifted despite saying before Christmas that they would ... I may need to remind them!



Twitter has done it again !

They say that the latest pothole was repaired after I rode past yesterday morning, and the longstanding ones on Perrinpit Road will be repaired in the next 14 days. Hurrah !


----------



## 13 rider (7 Apr 2016)

Windy today or what ? Wind seemed to be blowing in every Direction this morning 14 miles in .Got to work 10 mins before the rain. Tonight was a proper headwind all the way home .Was riding towards a massive black cloud but thankfully rain held off just 8 miles home


----------



## ianrauk (7 Apr 2016)

Blimey... torrential downpours on the way home. Stair-rods, cats and dogs, absolutely peeing it down. It started just as I left work - typical. It wasn't cold and the wind was giving me a helping hand, so in a way it was quite an enjoyable commute.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Apr 2016)

13 rider said:


> Windy today or what ? Wind seemed to be blowing in every Direction this morning 14 miles in .Got to work 10 mins before the rain. Tonight was a proper headwind all the way home .Was riding towards a massive black cloud but thankfully rain held off just 8 miles home



You should have been riding yesterday, today was completely calm compared to that.



ianrauk said:


> Blimey... torrential downpours on the way home. Stair-rods, cats and dogs, absolutely peeing it down. It started just as I left work - typical. It wasn't cold and the wind was giving me a helping hand, so in a way it was quite an enjoyable commute.



I had some very dark clouds above me but it managed to stay dry all the way home though I did ride on some very wet roads, the cycling Gods were certainly looking down on me.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (7 Apr 2016)

Took the winter bike today due to the wet forecast.

Needless to say, it remained bone dry, 26 miles and not a drop!

Shortly after I arrived home it started lashing down! 

Graham


----------



## subaqua (7 Apr 2016)

Arjimlad said:


> Twitter has done it again !
> 
> They say that the latest pothole was repaired after I rode past yesterday morning, and the longstanding ones on Perrinpit Road will be repaired in the next 14 days. Hurrah !



Better than the London borough of Waltham Forest. The bin collection Lorry dropped a load of glass bottles and they smashed. The lazy feckless operatives from Kier didn't brush up. After them . This was a week ago . I called twice got 2 reference numbers. Then the tweeting started. The tweet on Thursday said they would escalate it as a high priority Yes I hope you would. Escalate it on the shovel into the back of the wagon. Yesterday's tweet so 8 days after the glass got dropped , I tweeted again wondering what low priority looked like if a week and no result for high priority was a benchmark. Glass is still there. I will video myself cleaning it then tweet that to the local rag . And the councillor who is cabinet member for environment who lives just out of this ward , guess which ward looks the cleanest !


----------



## 13 rider (7 Apr 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You should have been riding yesterday, today was completely calm compared to that.
> 
> 
> 
> I had some very dark clouds above me but it managed to stay dry all the way home though I did ride on some very wet roads, the cycling Gods were certainly looking down on me.


That's the advantage of being a part time commuter I can pick my days


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Apr 2016)

13 rider said:


> That's the advantage of being a part time commuter I can pick my days



I get a perverse pleasure from riding the crappy days


----------



## tallliman (7 Apr 2016)

Horrid headwind going in this morning. I thought it was best described as a 25mph wind with occasional luls of 10mph rather than the other way round. 

No tailwind payoff on the way home either (unless I was just tired) but I couldn't hit the silly speeds of a couple of days back.


----------



## Tin Pot (7 Apr 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I get a perverse pleasure from riding the crappy days



Rule 9 

http://www.velominati.com/the-rules/#9


----------



## subaqua (7 Apr 2016)

Oh yeah I forgot to post about my commute as I got so involved in the rant about my crap Local authority. 

Headwind in , and head wind home cos it turned . Like it said it would. And I got wet on way home. But not as wet as the kids coming from school as the heavens opened while they were I open streets. I didn't laugh at the drowned rat look. No not me . I was a caring Father . Honest.


----------



## martint235 (8 Apr 2016)

Came the quick way in as it's the school holidays still. Through Catford and Bell Green. Just the one numpty. On a bike naturally. What's the point of pushing your way in front of a truck at traffic lights. There wasn't even an ASL as an excuse, just plain tw**tery. Then on to the pavement and over a pedestrian crossing. Ignore the give way to the right at a roundabout. 

Such a shame I'm not allowed to carry a firearm.


----------



## Tin Pot (8 Apr 2016)

Cruised past someone on flat handlebars who then stuck in my wheel for about ten km until Epsom.

Most annoying.


----------



## si_c (8 Apr 2016)

Played leap frog with a small blue nissan today on the way in, (s)he'd overtake me on the way up the hill, I'd catch up at the next junction etc etc. Left them for dead on a nice steep downhill bit into a roundabout. They overtook me after I'd pulled in for the station, so I'm counting that as a victory.

Not sure they knew I was racing them though


----------



## I like Skol (10 Apr 2016)

There was a hard frost this morning but I was harder and rode to work at 6am anyway. It must have taken @potsy ages to scrape his car windows!

I wore just the right amount of clothing to keep warm without over heating and now looking out of the window at the glorious sunshine and anticipating a nice ride home.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (10 Apr 2016)

I like Skol said:


> *There was a hard frost this morning but I was harder* and rode to work at 6am anyway. It must have taken @potsy ages to scrape his car windows!



Good on you. Kudos.



Graham


----------



## tatr (11 Apr 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Cruised past someone on flat handlebars who then stuck in my wheel for about ten km until Epsom.



A few weeks ago I was overtaken on the Embankment by a roadie, and hopped on his back wheel to parliament square.

When he overtook me again on Millbank he grinned and very kindly offered another tow into the headwind rather than being grumpy about being used as a windshield which made my day.

Mind you, I was riding a Boris bike so he could probably see I was suffering.


----------



## subaqua (11 Apr 2016)

Warmer weather seems to be bringing the nobbers on bikes out. 

The regents canal towpath is not a car free racetrack . It is shared space. If you ride like a nobber I will slow down so you don't ride into the young kids . I don't expect a MGIF pass then a sharp left off the path up the slip because you can't ride like a MAMIL twunt. 

Oh and don't wheel suck either as if I stop quickly you will be buying me a new wheel .


----------



## HarryTheDog (12 Apr 2016)

Suprised to see 2 other roadies out my way this morning, fixing a puncture, offered help, none needed. Then got a suprise when I checked on strava flyby, one was doing a 33 mile commute and found I had come across another on a 41, another on a 37 and another on a 25 and it was persisting it down with rain as well. 
Ran into another roadie who I havent seen for months ( large tattoo's on each calf) he seemed to have got a lot faster so made a effort and I caught him up and we ended up chatting, he agread he was faster, he gave up smoking a while ago and we swapped giving up smoking stories. We helped each other out for the last 5 miles, he works around the corner from me.
Commute home was just a chore, felt shattered, probably Paris-Roubaix catching up with me.


----------



## Origamist (12 Apr 2016)

Tailwind on the return commute for the last 2 nights. Can't remember the last time...


----------



## summerdays (12 Apr 2016)

Misty on the way in and one idiot forgot to have charged lights with her (well actually quite a few others too), which has been fixed for tomorrow. 

Homeward commute beautifully sunny, put gloves jacket etc in my pannier and had a slow pootle homeward! The numpty on the way home was a lorry who was in queuing traffic across a toucan crossing. There was only a narrow gap in front so I had to make sure he'd seen me before squeezing in front.... He shrugged his shoulders as if to say ... Well what could I do....? WAIT BEHIND THE CROSSING you idiot!


----------



## martint235 (13 Apr 2016)

For a variety of reasons, I'm about ready to kill someone today. The motorists seem to sense this and stayed out of my way.

There were more cyclists along my route than usual. Must be the fair weather lot coming out again.


----------



## subaqua (13 Apr 2016)

martint235 said:


> For a variety of reasons, I'm about ready to kill someone today. The motorists seem to sense this and stayed out of my way.
> 
> There were more cyclists along my route than usual. Must be the fair weather lot coming out again.




lots of fair weatehr cyclists out and about today. 

I finally killed the commuter bike yesterday so am on the mTB with a rucksack ( urgh sweaty back ) for the foreseeable till I can make a decision on which new one to get . Wifey is happy for me to spend up to £1500  so i will be looking at Rose seriously . 

I am well impressed with the MTB for the commute though its a lot quicker than the commuter even though itbhas same gearing. that could be because its a lot flamin lighter.


----------



## Twizit (13 Apr 2016)

Needed a rest day so took the train into work.

It was delayed, there were no seats left so stood like a sardine for 40 minutes. 

Back on the bike tomorrow


----------



## ianrauk (13 Apr 2016)

Twizit said:


> Needed a rest day so took the train into work.
> 
> It was delayed, there were no seats left so stood like a sardine for 40 minutes.
> 
> Back on the bike tomorrow




Every now and then I have to get a train to work and it sure reminds me how much I like my cycle commute. Even in crappy weather.


----------



## summerdays (13 Apr 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Every now and then I have to get a train to work and it sure reminds me how much I like my cycle commute. Even in crappy weather.


The bus does that for me.... And I end up thinking at least I'm in control when I'm cycling!


----------



## 13 rider (13 Apr 2016)

Lovely ride in this morning 13 miles in near perfect conditions temperature and clothing just right . Ride back tonight too much clothing so a death ride in glorious sunshine. I think I will need to carry separate clothing ( shorts ) for return leg . On ride back stopped to help lady and daughter stopped at the side of the road with there bikes . One of the pedals had come off . they were trying to turn the pedal the wrong way non drive side . I managed to get it on but looked like the thread was damaged so advised be careful but they were almost home . She was taking the bike back to halfords it was an Apollo and I think a new crank is required got thanked for my help


----------



## tallliman (13 Apr 2016)

Commuted in for the third time in three days for the first time. Quite tired now but pleased I've done it. 125miles completed!


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (13 Apr 2016)

Dark ride in this morning but brilliant ride home, bright sunshine and short sleeves, even the downpour had spent itself just before i reached it. 
Just lovely.


----------



## Clanghead (14 Apr 2016)

White Van Man very nearly rear-ended a bus this morning, so intent was he on giving me the self-gratification artist sign out of his window as he roared off into the distance, rather than looking where he was going, after I'd advised him to drive more carefully* after he'd almost wiped me out with a poorly-judged last second lane change.

_* No, really, in those exact words - not even any swearing involved._


----------



## rugby bloke (14 Apr 2016)

Loads more people picking up Boris Bikes this morning, not just the 12 month a year hard core ... So I think we can announce that Summer has arrived ! Taxi drivers still behaving themselves but for the second time this week had a close shave with a bus ... has someone rattled the Bus Drivers Union cage recently ?


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Apr 2016)

I awoke at 6am today with a detailed plan hatching in my mind for some work I really needed to do, so took the 3.5 mile route to work as fast as I could and after a quick shower, nailed the job in hand.

Splendid !


----------



## HarryTheDog (14 Apr 2016)

Came across a guy who informed me he was on his first cycle ride of the year. Choosing a Thursday commute as to be your first ride I find a bit weird, I was too polite to ask why. Fair play to him though, 16 miles each way.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (14 Apr 2016)

Another day of not being ran over, winning .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Apr 2016)

Still suffering from the lurgy, managed a massive 53 miles in total this week.


----------



## RoubaixCube (14 Apr 2016)

On the last leg of my ride home i was involved in a collision with another cyclist who was very drunk. He tried Jumped a red and attempted to cross 5 lanes of traffic before realising his error. He turned the bike around. I thought he was going to head to his left which was the direction i was headed so i went around to his left but right at the last second he rolled his bike back into mine despite my shouts, I was knocked off my bike did a few barrel rolls but was relatively OK as the collision hadnt been at a very high speed.

I should have taken my shoe off and beat him around the head with the cleated end, but hes drunk so it would have been absolutely pointless and a waste of energy.

He kept apologising but i wouldnt have any of it. I called him an idiot and said some pretty nasty things in the heat of the moment. He denied being drunk but he totally reeked of it. I politely told him to fook off and that i hoped that he wouldnt do society a generous favour by getting mowed down by a bus on the way to his destination. (Like i said - heat of the moment)

If Im absolutely shoot faced drunk - I dont operate any sort of machinery that relies on hand and eye co-ordination. 


Impact caused the chain to fall off. and the left shifter was a little bent but its all been re-aligned now.....

and the worst thing about it is, i cant call my insurance and charge for XYZ because I left my gopro at home this morning like a numpty.

Why does bad things always happen when you leave the camera at home?? Absolutely gutted.


Will have a shower and some food before giving the bike a complete check. 

what a complete utter morons....me, for forgetting the gopro this morning and the drunk twat.

If there was more damage then i would have taken pictures of him and frogmarched him down to the local police station less than a mile away


----------



## RoubaixCube (15 Apr 2016)

Caught a sprinkling of rain on the way in right now. It feels good


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (15 Apr 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> On the last leg of my ride home i was involved in a collision with another cyclist who was very drunk. He tried Jumped a red and attempted to cross 5 lanes of traffic before realising his error. He turned the bike around. I thought he was going to head to his left which was the direction i was headed so i went around to his left but right at the last second he rolled his bike back into mine despite my shouts, I was knocked off my bike did a few barrel rolls but was relatively OK as the collision hadnt been at a very high speed.
> 
> I should have taken my shoe off and beat him around the head with the cleated end, but hes drunk so it would have been absolutely pointless and a waste of energy.
> 
> ...




You do know that they're serialising your commute in Viz now?


----------



## RoubaixCube (15 Apr 2016)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> You do know that they're serialising your commute in Viz now?



Link?


----------



## ianrauk (15 Apr 2016)

Wow that was a very wet commute home. Torrential rain in parts. But it wasn't so bad, it's not cold and there's very little wind.


----------



## summerdays (15 Apr 2016)

I managed to miss the forecast rain so felt very pleased... Other than that.. One numpty, waiting behind a car that's not indicating at crossroads... And she suddenly pulled a U turn in the cross-roads (narrow ones that have been made narrow because of a school near by... The crossing patrol lady shrugged her shoulders at me!


----------



## RoubaixCube (15 Apr 2016)

Todays ride home was well timed, I started rolling just after the rain started to drizzle instead of pouring like it was earlier. Apart from the usual sweating im almost completely dry.


----------



## Slioch (15 Apr 2016)

Worse thing that happened to me this week was some idiot pedestrian with an umbrella waving it into the cycle lane. I ducked and took it on the helmet and managed not to swerve into the traffic. She looked shocked at the gobfull I gave her. Stupid stupid thoughtless person.


----------



## markharry66 (18 Apr 2016)

whoops went by bus due to near misses on Friday a day off. Already feeling it was bad idea


----------



## martint235 (18 Apr 2016)

One muppet tried to fit through a pinch point alongside me and he was told in no uncertain terms where to go.

I toyed with the idea of arm warmers this morning as BBC was saying 7C. My thermometer was saying 2C though so opted for Night Vision Pro and full gloves, glad I did!!!!


----------



## summerdays (18 Apr 2016)

As I set off I spied what I thought was a recumbent in the distance and I so wanted to catch it up.... a little bit of luck with lights meant I kept getting near but never quite there ... then finally caught up at one set ... a yellow performer or performance? trike... I was beaming at it.... but I didn't say anything to the bloke (wish I had, but I was trying to to be as silly as I felt) ... he'd have probably thought me mad! Then I overtook as a stupid woman blocked the crossing so I was able to slip pass when he wasn't ... and he sat behind for the next wee bit!!! Then he passed me and disappeared into the distance. My commute was a lot faster than normal thanks to the desire to try and catch him!


----------



## Origamist (18 Apr 2016)

Roads were dry but there was a brisk crosswind. The colder am temps and warmer pm temps are getting me dithering a bit over kit, but other than that a pleasant commute even though the school run traffic was back with a vengeance this morning...


----------



## Arjimlad (18 Apr 2016)

Lovely 12 mile ride in, I left home a little earlier than usual without realising it, and ended up taking the slightly longer route.

I was following another rider down the A38 at Alveston when a Golf in queuing traffic basically drifted towards the kerb cutting us both off (there had been a stretch of "cycle lane" paint leading up to this point) so when I went round on the outside I asked her to leave her phone alone - she had a very important texting task to finish.


----------



## Tin Pot (18 Apr 2016)

Death swerve from a Black Turbo Range Rover at 07:10 on Carshalton Road (A232), Sutton. Will keep eye out for number plate next time.

Other than that, an enjoyable ride on achey legs.


----------



## subaqua (18 Apr 2016)

Nice ride from Cambridge station to Addenbrookes this morning . lovely and sunny , if a tad cool. gone a bit grey now. hope its going to be oK for the ride home later.


----------



## EthelF (18 Apr 2016)

To coincide with the first day of the Big Pedal (encouraging more children to cycle to school), my council appeared to be hosting the National Drive Like A Nobber championships this morning. 

Curiously, the City of London appeared to be hosting the National Cycle Like A Nobber championships on the same day.

One of those days when it is a pleasant surprise to get to work in one piece!


----------



## apb (19 Apr 2016)

Lothian road is such a mess at the moment. My chain bounced off and got stuck between my hub and my sprocket. I couldn't get it free so i limped back to work and had to catch the bus.

I took my hybrid in this morning and managed to force the chain free with some non standard tools (one being a hammer). But i think i'm going to get a new chain and cog for it. real pain in the whatsit.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (19 Apr 2016)

First one: Quite a usual parking spot this, right across the cycle path
"Mate, I'm a cyclist too"
Yes well that's kind of worse isn't it. You SHOULD know better. Funny how they're all "cyclists too"






Then literally just round the corner...


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bu0NtfTsr70


----------



## mythste (19 Apr 2016)

I think I had a disney "bluebird on my shoulder" moment on the ride in this morning.

Glorious sunshine, thoughtful traffic. Took the longer, slighly hiller route for a round 20 miles before 8.5 hours at this horrendous desk...


----------



## subaqua (19 Apr 2016)

I forgot how much fun it was commuting on my MTB . its a lot faster than my tourer. i know i keep saying this. 

some plonkerish stopping by drivers today but zip zip zip and round we go . lovin it.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (19 Apr 2016)

Finally some lovely weather


----------



## Scot on a bike (19 Apr 2016)

Finally a break in the rain, lovely ride until my left gear shifter broke. It was very strange, just went to change gear and the whole shifter was loose, no tension. LBS says faulty shifter as the cable was fine and shifter needs replacing, will be at least the weekend before the parts are in.
Back to the car for the next few days as I don't currently own a +1


----------



## Absinthe Minded (19 Apr 2016)

An interesting ride in. Passed a guy that looked a bit older than me a couple of times but the lights ended up closing the gap. We got talking. He was east end, now living in the same road as a long-time-ago ex of mine, commuting to a few miles away from where I do. One of his kids has Aspergers, we chatted about that for miles. Met at Stratford, East London and seperated at Aldgate.

So busy talking that we didn't get each other's names. Checked Strava when I got home but no show from my mystery man. What a pleasant and interesting man.


----------



## martint235 (20 Apr 2016)

A pleasant morning only ruined by a muppet on a Brompton. First thanks to my spider senses I knew you were going to cut in front of me from between those two vans. Secondly what the feck did you think you were on trying to out accelerate me from a green light in Penge. I've got enough to worry about without having you wobbling away on my right.


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Apr 2016)

Woot! Lovely ride in, broke 1hr50 again.

Fewer cars = fewer twats.


----------



## Dec66 (20 Apr 2016)

Usual scabby South London to City commute, traffic density is getting ridiculous now, particularly in the outer suburbs.

However, at the top of Walworth Road, just before the bend under the railway bridge... I fell in love.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Apr 2016)

Dec66 said:


> traffic density is getting ridiculous now, particularly in the outer suburbs.



It was pretty bad getting through Bromley this morning, Lewisham also... friggin' nightmare.


----------



## Dec66 (20 Apr 2016)

ianrauk said:


> It was pretty bad getting through Bromley this morning, Lewisham also... friggin' nightmare.


Went a different way to the usual to avoid the nightmare of Elmers End Road when the Langley kids are rocking up to school... Park Langley, Beckenham, Penge, all chocka. Sydenham not too bad, Dulwich a nightmare.

But the lady in full black ninja wear, with black cap, sunglasses and long black hair flying past me on the Pinarello in Walworth... Be still, my beating heart... *sighs*


----------



## Origamist (20 Apr 2016)

Beautiful morning. Ideal conditions. Will add a couple of miles onto the ride home...


----------



## Ciar (20 Apr 2016)

Lovely ride in this morning, nice to see the beauty of East London in the sun for the first time in ages  all i need now is the cycle lane to be fully open from Bow Flyover up to Burdett road and things will be back to normal.


----------



## Twizit (20 Apr 2016)

Lovely tailwind got me home in under an hour for the first time on my new longer commute (18 miles) last night - pretty chuffed with that through London on the SS.

... headwind this morning brought me back down to earth again - it appears I haven't suddenly come into startling form, the tailwind of last night must have been stronger than I thought, and I had that one golden commute of the year when every traffic light was in my favour!


----------



## 13 rider (20 Apr 2016)

What a lovely day to ride in . Went through a deserted Bradgate park this morning absolutely lovely 12.7 in . Thankfully I packed my shorts for the ride home . Absolutely glorious evening 8.2 miles home


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Apr 2016)

Super extended commute today


----------



## summerdays (20 Apr 2016)

It seemed to be a day for people in cars trying to tell me stuff.... I had multiple interactions which judging from their expressions weren't positive (other than the fact that only a few snatched words reached me..... 5 from the elderly lady, back from the builders....)

The only one that I got more of a flavour from was lots of effing and blinding.... I had just cycled along a 400 m stretch of double parked cars and queuing cars on the opposite side so I'm always in primary there (Kellaway Avenue), and I'd moved back towards the kerb the minute I was past the last car. First car passed me without comment before the shouty lady.... And she kept shouting even when she was 50/100m ahead turning off. Then she met a car passing parked cars, and rather than slow or wait for it, she rode up onto the common without reducing her speed, and drove on the common before swerving back at high speed back onto the road! There were even pedestrians shouting at her! I assume she was late possibly for school given there were kids in the car.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Apr 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Super extended commute today
> 
> View attachment 125543




Nutter 
Nice one.., what time did you have to get out of the pit to embark on this madness?

Edit: Just seen your report about the ride....


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Apr 2016)

Bromley was ok...at 06:15. 

Biked in to meet again this evening, tried taking a shirt rolled up which seemed to work. Terrible wind against all the way.

Police car passed me on the A3, then suddenly braked. I wondered what their problem was going to be...then I noticed the speed camera(!)


----------



## Absinthe Minded (20 Apr 2016)

The ride home was full of headwind, which rather explains my excellent form this morning. It was hard work, but not too awful. Mr. Big in his Uber expensive white Bentley gave me all of four or five inches as he drove along next to me, with his indicator on, expecting, no doubt, for me to bow down and give way to him because he's oh-so-important. He got told off, and then told to read the Highway Code. The enormous twit that he is.


----------



## martint235 (21 Apr 2016)

Nice ride in but I'm on a grumpy day so quite a few people probably wondered why they were being sworn at. No one actually came particularly close to me really.

Headwind all the way home last night and expecting more of the same tonight


----------



## HarryTheDog (21 Apr 2016)

Nice tailwind ride in but I was feeling too ill ( hay fever ) to take advantage. I checked on Strava to see how my club mates are getting on and I think this guy is cheating,


----------



## I like Skol (21 Apr 2016)

Be careful out there folks! I don't know if it is the sunshine that is responsible but on the short return trip from the this morning's school run I experienced 3 incidents of unpleasantness and muppetryism.
1st was within 100yds of the school gates when one of the mums nearly got impaled on my bar ends at 20mph+. She looked straight at me as she checked the road then stepped out anyway. I should have known because she had her phone held out in front of her in that way which clearly demonstrates that she has only stopped updating her Facebook posts due to the huge inconvenience of having to look up before crossing the road. I skidded around her and shouted back 'why did you bother looking if you stepped out anyway?'
2nd was a van pulling out of a side street on my left right across the front of me while I was doing 30mph in the centre of the lane. I would have hit him just in front of his rear wheels if I hadn't reacted!
Final one was when I filtered into the ASL at a crossroads. The woman in a small car at the front was already part way across the stop line so I made sure I was well forward of her and could be easily seen. the lights didn't change for quite a while but she kept edging forward the whole time and was pretty damn close to running over my foot. I wouldn't mind if she might have felt I was pushing into her space but it isn't the sort of junction where a quick getaway is required and as she was going straight ahead there was no way I could have held her up 

Anyway, watch yourselves, they are all out at the moment......


----------



## Dec66 (21 Apr 2016)

martint235 said:


> Headwind all the way home last night and expecting more of the same tonight



That wind is really rather insidious; it's ostensibly a stiff easterly but it seems to shift around a bit and catches one unaware.

My commute home is south easterly overall, but the route goes south, then east, then south, then east, then south... And when it goes east, the wind is very insistent (as opposed to all over the place generally).

I meant to ask, which lights in Penge were you at with the Brommie boy racer yesterday?


----------



## Tin Pot (21 Apr 2016)

Perhaps my gear cable change on the front derailleur wasn't quite as successful as I'd thought...


----------



## HarryTheDog (21 Apr 2016)

Headwind home, got flagged down by a newbie who asked for a pump, turned out he had nothing and his valve was completely missing. He had a way to go ( 20 miles) so I gave him a inner tube. He was Portugeese, lost his job as a PE teacher in Portugal due to having a degree so they had to pay him a certain salary and replaced him with someone without. He explained he did not want to be in the uk but he had to be for work, and was telling me how desperate it was there. 
Whilst we were stopped, 6 other cyclist enquired if we needed help, the guy was nearly in tears of grattitude, he could not believe how friendly english people were. I explained its mainly just the cyclists 
Then ran into a lady doing a liesurely 111 miles, it took her 12 hours but she had all day.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (21 Apr 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Perhaps my gear cable change on the front derailleur wasn't quite as successful as I'd thought...



That would make a good M.C. Escher drawing.

Graham


----------



## robjh (21 Apr 2016)

Minor events on both commutes today.
I ran over a cat this morning. It was on a small country road with steep banks and the cat darted out from nowhere right in front of me. I felt a dull thud on the front wheel and heard a sharp 'miaow', but as I glanced back it kept running for the other bank, and when I went back to look there was no sign of it so I suppose it got away with a shock and a tyre-shaped bruise.

Then on the way home my rear gear cable snapped, just 1/4 mile from home. 

Both could have been worse I guess.


----------



## tallliman (21 Apr 2016)

I had the pleasure (as I turned right on a roundabout) of someone driving round my outside on the roundabout. Very disturbing when I moved to leave the turn to find a car just passing me.


----------



## KneesUp (21 Apr 2016)

I saw two crows mobbing a heron. I assume the sun has encouraged more people to spend the afternoon in beer gardens, as two groups (about a mile apart) decided it would be amusing to shout encouragement to me. Maybe I just looked knackered.


----------



## Karlt (21 Apr 2016)

Nice day, couple of PBs on the way back and a 3rd overall on the way in. No nobbers as I recall.


----------



## Arjimlad (22 Apr 2016)

Lovely ten mile ride into work but halfway there a crazy woman in a Scenic does a "me too" unthinking pass in the face of an oncoming car, which was very close, and nearly crashed into the oncoming car. I was about 100yds from the next T-junction so it was, of course, utterly and completely pointless and unthinking. I am going to report this to the Police online.


----------



## EthelF (22 Apr 2016)

Once again I was passed from behind by a bus at my favourite junction. And as usual, I was starionary in the centre of the ASL, and the traffic light was still red. This was the 4th time this has happened to me at this junction. There's a pedestrian countdown at the lights, and bus drivers pre-empting the lights by setting off when the countdown gets to around 2 is pretty much the norm there now, but most don't go to the lenghts of swerving to the other side of the road to pass someone in front of them waiting for the green light.

Not sure what to do now. I have front and rear facing cameras for evidence, but who do I report it to? I've reported this to Roadsafe in the past. Nothing. I've reported it to TFL. Empty platitudes. Whom do I try next? Council? MP? Local paper?


----------



## Bodhbh (22 Apr 2016)

I took an off-road route in to work up an appetite for the Friday fryup, the bridlepath petered out in the middle of nowhere, I ended up getting lost, and riding thru, what I now suspect, was Stings backyard (by the river near Wilford cum Lake, Wilts). There were a few follys about and a couple of boathouses. Finished riding up the drive and having to lug the bike over an locked 8ft front gate to the road.


----------



## palinurus (22 Apr 2016)

I was riding to the beer shop on the way home, in the rain, towing a Bob Yak. Behind me I heard a horn, but the driver somehow hit the horn so expertly that it was more like a sigh. The van that overtook was a mobile bike repair service. 

Whoever was driving is an absolute maestro with the horn.

St Albans is terrible for traffic, I caught up pretty soon and got a wave.

Rode home through the lanes, clinking, with a trailer full of local beers.


----------



## palinurus (22 Apr 2016)

And this morning I got that stupid speed sign to show 16 mph, it's right at the brow of a hill and I had the trailer.


----------



## palinurus (22 Apr 2016)

It was great riding through the lanes in the rain, no cars at all. I rode along singing a depressing song I made up on the spot.

As it happens Ms. P. is making up a song right now, she just sang:

'I'm always doing the washing up
I have no sex life
Palinurus ignores me and
is always on his computer'

My translation, it rhymes in French


----------



## HarryTheDog (22 Apr 2016)

Rode in like a champion with a tailwind, rode home like a wet whipped dog.
Saved by wife being very hungry and coming up and picking me up at the 17 mile point so we could get fish and chips.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (22 Apr 2016)

Rather excitingly i had a car reverse off the curb, into the main road and nearly into me. I did the ritual sacred arm waving and shouting and they failed to notice me entirely and drove off. I then caught them up in traffic and we had a chat. farktard.


----------



## Tin Pot (22 Apr 2016)

Cold. Just farking cold.

Plus, everyone thought I was a female genatalia for turning up to the pub in cycle gear.

Good. I hope they die soon.


----------



## RoubaixCube (23 Apr 2016)

Last night's commute was a wet one. I hadnt checked the weather before i left for work that morning so i got a soaking.

Had a little shouty match with a bus driver who passed me too close then proceeded to get right up behind me at a set of traffic lights. His excuse was that he was turning left... What a terrible excuse.

I pointed at my cameras then i poined at him and cycled off. My dad isn't too happy that i said i would edit and upload the footage to YouTube as well as going on social media to report the behaviour of the driver.

"you might make trouble for him.. " well maybe he shouldn't be driving like a complete bellend


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (23 Apr 2016)

Great ride in somehow managed to average 17mph on the way in. I feel i shall pay for that on the way home.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (23 Apr 2016)

Traffic gave me lots of room, didn't rain, wasn't too windy and averaged 16mph.
Chuffed with that though I'm a bit knackered now as I've done 155miles this week and beginning to feel it.
May give tomorrow morning a miss. Possibly.


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Apr 2016)

HarryTheDog said:


> Rode in like a champion with a tailwind, rode home like a wet whipped dog.
> Saved by wife being very hungry and coming up and picking me up at the 17 mile point so we could get fish and chips.


Sounds like a keeper, your missus !


----------



## RoubaixCube (23 Apr 2016)

Loved the ride home, Not too chilly and the roads werent too busy. Most drivers seemed very polite and leaving me enough space to filter through after i hung back and let a few HGVs, tourist coaches & TFL busses past (not all at the same time of course)

I had another cyclist ask me a few questions about my camera setup and its purpose etc etc, had a very nice chat with him before we parted ways.

Random guy on an MTB with no helmet, lights or hi-vis thought i wanted to race. In his excitement to get ahead of me he jumped a red and almost got pancaked by an oncoming tesco lorry.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (25 Apr 2016)

Tell me why, I don't like Mondays...tell me why, I don';t like Mon-da-ays



> Summary: Road Rage Driver Piloting First Bus in the Manner of a 17 Year Old Teen in a "Hot Hatch", Hard Acceleration and ABS Operating as Wheels Lock up on Bus
> 
> 
> Photos to accompany complaint:
> ...


----------



## HarryTheDog (25 Apr 2016)

On the long stretch of CS3 just beyond the A406 A13 roundabout into town the cycleway and path was blocked and taped off due to a burnt out 4x4, what did the authorities expect everyone to do, why didn't they just tow the dam thing away? I fully expect it to be there now till doomsday. So I had no option but to take to the A13 itself.( 3 lanes 50mph limit) I was fully expecting to be hassled by cars beeping their horns at me and motorcyclist bullying me, but no everyone ignored me, so drafted along in traffic ( it was barely doing 20mph) all the way to over the top of the Canning Town flyover.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (25 Apr 2016)

Oh and in addition to my bus incident, I also had to run a red light deliberately as a merc inches away showed no intention of stopping behind me


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (25 Apr 2016)

Bloody freezing coming home today. Compete glove fail as it was much colder than I expected.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (25 Apr 2016)

Something in the water today - car approaching roundabout far too fast tried to turn left, nearly rolled it and just avoided a head on with the car approaching. Luckily I'd seen this one coming so tucked well out of the way


----------



## ianrauk (25 Apr 2016)

Just before I left work... bam.. a huge cloudburst... so delayed leaving for 10 minutes. Had a really nice speedy commute home due to the lovely tailwinds and had a most helpful, friendly white van man let me through a single lane diversion first after I had waved him through. He stayed back with none of the high revving that you get with vans. Excellent stuff.

Near to home the clouds turned very heavy and dark slate gray. I managed to get home... walk through the door and the heavens opened.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Apr 2016)

Got a good saoking tonight on the way home, but the time I got home the sun had come back out and I was nearly dried out.


----------



## Tin Pot (25 Apr 2016)

Shitty rides today, foul mood all the way probably cos I so ducking tired, three or four attempted left hooks depending how you count, peanuts blocking roads, more red lights than ever, you name it...perfect because I'm off the commute until next Monday anyway!


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Apr 2016)

Headline: Nothing Happened.

Detail: driver pulling out of side road failed to see me (an invisible gorilla) until he was moving out and I was just passing his front bumper. He stopped (look on his face of "oops, oh shoot!"), I carried on. As I said nothing happened. Just.

On the plus side, he was pulling out of the crematorium, so I'd not have had far to go if he'd really gone for it and killed me.


----------



## EthelF (25 Apr 2016)

It was my daughter's birthday so I left work quite early to spend some time with her - only to find a pretty soft front tyre. As there's a friendly bike shop next door I decided pop in to pump up the tyre to the max and wing it. There followed a tense 16km blast home, aided by a stiff tailwind and additional motivation in the form of looming, increasingly dark rain clouds. But I made it. Still, somewhat disconcerting to watch your tyre bubbling away while stopped at lights!


----------



## martint235 (26 Apr 2016)

Well the forecast was for a north westerly but that felt pretty much like a headwind to me. And a very cold headwind at that, flipping freezing!!!

And why are there so many nobbers on bikes.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Apr 2016)

Yup, very cold and harsh headwind this morning. At least it was nice and sunny. The commute was made worse though by too much traffic including an accident in lewisham adding to the chaos.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Apr 2016)

Felt like winter this morning, had the clothing on that I normally wear Jan/Feb. As @ianrauk said it was nice and sunny though. Forecast snow later!


----------



## Twizit (26 Apr 2016)

Back to the softshell winter jacket this morning, and just got caught in a snow shower in central London. Global warming init


----------



## rdfcyclist (26 Apr 2016)

Snow, hail, rain, repeat. Winter gear absolutely necessary this morning.


----------



## summerdays (26 Apr 2016)

Cold head wind for me too and my legs felt like lead! I also took a long time to warm up this morning. On the homeward commute I had a good 10 mins of warm sun so removed lots of layers as I was overheating, then the sun went in and temperature dropped rapidly, followed by hail.... Had to stop to put the layers on again as the ice melting on my arms soon cooled me down.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Apr 2016)

You gotta love tailwind commutes home.. you really have.
In through the door and Mrs Ian asked me if I got wet on the way. I said no, no rain. She said they had a big downpour 10 minutes before I arrived home. Lucky me.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Apr 2016)

5pm is normal leaving time from work, was chucking it down, so thought I would do a short dash to home. Just as I was about to turn the computer off I got an email from the big boss up in Macclesfield with a spreadsheet on it, by the time I had tidied it up and spoke to him about it, it was 5:30 and the sun was out.

23 miles of freezing windy weather but dry and sunny, big black cloud for the last couple of miles but got home before it rained.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (26 Apr 2016)

Another day, another commute to work, and more verbal abuse from a passing motorist just because I was on a bicycle. I really don't want to be part of a sick world that hates cyclists on sight.


----------



## sheffgirl (26 Apr 2016)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> Something in the water today - car approaching roundabout far too fast tried to turn left, nearly rolled it and just avoided a head on with the car approaching. Luckily I'd seen this one coming so tucked well out of the way



Definetly. Far too many close overtakes on the way home for my liking. I'm sure people get worse when it's raining. The heavens opened about 3 miles from home, arrived home with legs so wet and cold that it hurt.
Would still have done it again today, but my ass hurts lol
I drove in today, partly due to the ass pain, and I needed to pick up some cat litter. The 10kg bag would have slowed me down a bit on the bike!


----------



## tallliman (27 Apr 2016)

Managed a ride home last night that avoided the rain. Glad I wasn't the only one from comments above.


----------



## Twizit (27 Apr 2016)

^^^ this. Lots of big black clouds dotted around all the way home, but somehow managed to avoid them all and arrive nice and dry. Freezing cold mind you...


----------



## Nocode (27 Apr 2016)

Collided with a pedestrian this morning (who walked-out between vehicles without looking) down the A200 (Evelyn Road) 

Traffic was stationary, I was overtaking traffic on the right (like expected) and pedestrian walked-out from behind a high-sided vehicle. He was wearing a hoodie (hood up) and didn't even attempt to look. Tried to avoid him, but couldn't - no time. Collided, I came off my bike, landed on my right elbow and shoulder but rolled. Bizarrely no bike damage I can see, no clothing torn. Pedestrian seemed ok, in a bit of shock/pain like myself but both went on our ways after checking with each other. Could have been fatal for pedestrian had I been a motorcycle.

Has anything like this happened to anyone else? If we both seemed ok, and no bike damage etc should I have done anything differently? Are we supposed to have exchanged details? Although looking at the guy not sure he would've given me his details, nor would I want him having mine!


----------



## Absinthe Minded (27 Apr 2016)

Been off the bike for nearly a week, just been so, so tired. Lovely to be back on it today. Gave the Junior Doctor Supporters a big shout out on the way past The London Hospital (or what was), that raised some smiles. Then saw my mate who I go drinking with who gave me a friendly toot. Not a bad run in at all


----------



## Tin Pot (27 Apr 2016)

Nocode said:


> Collided with a pedestrian this morning (who walked-out between vehicles without looking) down the A200 (Evelyn Road)
> 
> Traffic was stationary, I was overtaking traffic on the right (like expected) and pedestrian walked-out from behind a high-sided vehicle. He was wearing a hoodie (hood up) and didn't even attempt to look. Tried to avoid him, but couldn't - no time. Collided, I came off my bike, landed on my right elbow and shoulder but rolled. Bizarrely no bike damage I can see, no clothing torn. Pedestrian seemed ok, in a bit of shock/pain like myself but both went on our ways after checking with each other. Could have been fatal for pedestrian had I been a motorcycle.
> 
> Has anything like this happened to anyone else? If we both seemed ok, and no bike damage etc should I have done anything differently? Are we supposed to have exchanged details? Although looking at the guy not sure he would've given me his details, nor would I want him having mine!



Happened to a mate of mine last week. Woman just steps off the kerb i front of him without looking, bowls them both over.

I had two peds try it on me in the last fortnight.

Always slow when your visibility is blocked and expect some lunacy like this to happen. The forces of Darwin just aren't strong enough to weed them out.


----------



## martint235 (28 Apr 2016)

Had to bring my laptop in today which I reckon costs me 1mph off my average just in weight and extra drag. So today the boy racers come out in the plastic hats on their plastic bikes. The two of you (South Circular and Norwood) should hang your heads in shame: left for dead by a close to 50 year old on a steel bike with a Carradice as an air brake.


----------



## Tin Pot (28 Apr 2016)

Planes, trains and automobiles 8hr commute to Holland yesterday...

Would've been 26hrs by bike. I would've enjoyed it though.


----------



## RoubaixCube (28 Apr 2016)

Very cold commute this morning, suns out and blue skies everywhere but Still so cold! Got arm warmers on underneath my windproof jacket but i can still feel the chill


----------



## ianrauk (28 Apr 2016)

It was cold this morning. It was just under 2° when I left home. But the sun was shining. Traffic was quite light for a change too which meant I could get a wiggle on. That soon helped pump some blood through the veins and warm up the body. A quite pleasant commute all in all apart from reaching Deptford Cross where traffic was at an absolute standstill across the junction.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Apr 2016)

Got caught in the mother of a downpour tonight, could not believe how hard it rained.


----------



## Jenkins (28 Apr 2016)

Much better today - no painful hail or bone chilling northerly wind.


----------



## Origamist (28 Apr 2016)

Was drenched within 5 mins of leaving work. After hail, cold northerlies and snow this week, my resolve finally snapped and I got the train at Alderley.


----------



## summerdays (28 Apr 2016)

Cold but bright and sunny on the way in, and as I passed the MOD a steam train went by.

Homeward commute... I'm just feeling tired and wishing it was already Friday.... Wondering if I'm coming down with something?


----------



## subaqua (28 Apr 2016)

Ouch . Is all can say for mine today. Well the ride home.


----------



## Absinthe Minded (28 Apr 2016)

Well, this morning an accident caused miles of stationary traffic. A bloke in a van told me that it had added 3 hours to his journey, it added 9 minutes to mine. Then a lady in a Micra knocked me off. By hometime, a wicked tailwind had built up and everything was sweet


----------



## Truth (28 Apr 2016)

Sounds like a few of us had the wind/hail/snow nightmare journey back this evening. Must be top 10 of my worst commutes ever .....


----------



## RoubaixCube (28 Apr 2016)

had my waterproofs packed but never got to use them today, I made it home just before there was a little sprinkle of rain. BBC weather forecast a heavy downpour (& still does) but it doesn't seem to have materialised. The wind also picked up as soon as i arrived home and it was pretty gusty for a while but it seems to have died down quite quickly. British weather for you, Cant make up its mind!

::EDIT::

Here comes that downpour right now - I can hear the hailstones too!


----------



## Leaway2 (29 Apr 2016)

7 miles of hailstones


----------



## Absinthe Minded (29 Apr 2016)

Well, last nights fab tailwind was, of course, this morning's not-so-fab headwind. I woke with a sore throat and did contemplate the motorcycle. Still, I decided to apply rule #5 and got my cycling gear on. For the first time in forever, I got my son ready for school in record time, and had the luxury of leaving 10 minutes earlier than I ever have. A kilometer down the road and I realised that I'd forgotten to put the hot tub heater on, so I had to go home again, eating into my once-in-a-lifetime 10 minute lead. Off again and at about the same point, I was battling the headwind and glanced down to see my heart rate. Then I realised that I'd left the HRM at home too, so it was an about turn and home again. So, there I was, leaving later than I usually do, with a sore throat, and in a very grumpy mood.


----------



## Tin Pot (29 Apr 2016)

Better commute today than most


----------



## subaqua (29 Apr 2016)

Please tell me you will use the Heineken pump like a water fountain at a school. Gob under it and open then open tap and swallow quickly and often


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Apr 2016)

Blimey the wind was brutal today, but at least it was dry


----------



## RoubaixCube (29 Apr 2016)

Nice dusk ride home today, absolutely beautiful. Not too cold and not too hot. For the first time ever I had one person wheel sucking me on two parts of my journey 

Best time to sit out on the porch with a beer or cider and watch the light in the sky slowly give way to darkness and small twinkling stars


----------



## Jenkins (29 Apr 2016)

Ten consecutive days of the coldest, windiest, wettest, painful hailstone laden miserable commutes for a long while. Topped off today with another hail and rain shower with 40mph gusts added. Surely May must be better?

Probably explains why my shopping included extra beer as a recovery measure.


----------



## Absinthe Minded (29 Apr 2016)

Jenkins said:


> Ten consecutive days of the coldest, windiest, wettest, painful hailstone laden miserable commutes for a long while. Topped off today with another hail and rain shower with 40mph gusts added. Surely May must be better?
> 
> Probably explains why my shopping included extra beer as a recovery measure.


Not nice, but remember that next time you're breezing along and wonder how you are going so fast, with so little effort; the last ten days counted toward it! Now get them beers inside of yer, you earned 'em, and here's to May


----------



## Jenkins (29 Apr 2016)

Absinthe Minded said:


> Not nice, but remember that next time you're breezing along and wonder how you are going so fast, with so little effort; the last ten days counted toward it! Now get them beers inside of yer, you earned 'em, and *here's to May*



Back to work on holiday Monday - forecast = rain showers. Ho Hum.


----------



## Truth (29 Apr 2016)

Long term forecast looks windy and unsettled


----------



## Seevio (30 Apr 2016)

Brutal headwind on the way in but I rode home like a cycling god.


----------



## Absinthe Minded (30 Apr 2016)

Jenkins said:


> Back to work on holiday Monday - forecast = rain showers. Ho Hum.


Bummer. But sooner or later (later by the looks of it), you'll reap the rewards


----------



## HarryTheDog (30 Apr 2016)

Yesterdays commute got hard work towards the end, thought it was just Friday legs. Whilst cleaning the bike today I found out why. The cranks were hard to turn. One of the BB cups had partially unscrewed itself bringing the bearings to a halt.


----------



## al3xsh (2 May 2016)

Seevio said:


> Brutal headwind on the way in but I rode home like a cycling god.



I had the same the other day (though the other way round). Shaved a good 10 minutes off my normal commute on the way in & added 20 on my way home 

Was worth it for the flying ride in though!

Alex


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 May 2016)

Cracking ride home tonight, one of those rides where you are happy to just go on and on.


----------



## ianrauk (3 May 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Cracking ride home tonight, one of those rides where you are happy to just go on and on.




Indeed... a lovely tailwind, warm temperatures and a little bit of SCR.. nice!


----------



## Jenkins (4 May 2016)

At long last - the first non-cold commute in a long while. Add in light winds and the result was an additional 15 mile loop out to Ipswich on the way home.


----------



## Bazzer (4 May 2016)

First commute in just over 10 months. 
Since breaking my leg in two places on a night ride last July, Mrs B has emitted lots of negative vibes about cycling in the dark. As I leave home at 5.15 ish, I have had to wait for lighter mornings


----------



## Smithbat (4 May 2016)

Bazzer said:


> First commute in just over 10 months.
> Since breaking my leg in two places on a night ride last July, Mrs B has emitted lots of negative vibes about cycling in the dark. As I leave home at 5.15 ish, I have had to wait for lighter mornings


Did it feel good?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 May 2016)

Decided to get up a bit earlier since the weather is getting better. Was a bit cold at 5:30 when I set off but at least I didn't need lights.


----------



## Arjimlad (4 May 2016)

What a gorgeous morning here, I hope everyone enjoyed the sunshine. I didn't get out early enough to do more than ten miles though, but it was glorious.


----------



## ianrauk (4 May 2016)

I was indeed a glorious morning. Lovely sunshine. Traffic was pretty jammed up though.


----------



## si_c (4 May 2016)

Really wishing I'd woken up earlier so I could have taken the longer route into work, absolutely brilliant today. Only one nobber who started to overtake, but then changed his mind  

Can't wait to finish work now.


----------



## Sixmile (4 May 2016)

I was accompanied by over 10 miles of my commute last night by a total stranger who was cycling roughly the same route. After I had overtaken him he had caught me and commented on how he was impressed I was setting such a pace on a MTB (it's a hybrid actually  ) and a pair of trainers. He ended up cycling a good bit out of his way as we nattered up the hills and discussed our favourite roads and climbs. The hour went in very fast.


----------



## Bazzer (4 May 2016)

Smithbat said:


> Did it feel good?



Dead good. 
Thought it was going to be a chilly ride with a base layer and jacket, but after quarter of an hour or so, managed to get my temperature just right. 
Looking like blue sky for the way home too.


----------



## summerdays (4 May 2016)

Lovely commute... At one of the traffic island crossings on the ring road there were 11 cyclists waiting for the lights to change. I've not been waiting at the lights with that many on the outskirts of Bristol before. 

I also had an idiot who accelerated as I wanted to turn right but failed to pass and drove his car sitting on my back wheel, so I tried waving him past ... And eventually he dropped back to let me pull out, but I still felt a little nervous of his behaviour. There was also the driver who was eating something out of a bowl with a spoon

There may have been an idiot cyclist who failed to shorten a gear cable for a reasonably long time, who learnt today that the long cable can get caught in the derailleur bringing the bike to a fairly quick stop....


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 May 2016)

Had to go home at lunch time. Tractor pulled out in front of me and proceeded to flick big lumps of slurry all over me off it's tyres. Not happy!  
Then a couple of miles further down on a sharp bend there were lumps of sticky mud all over the place where a tractor had come out of a field, nearly came of as the back wheel slid around in the mud and clay. FFS I wish farmers would clean up. 
Apart from that a lovely slightly sunny run home.


----------



## Ciar (4 May 2016)

Lovely ride in this morning on the new hybrid, still needs various adjustments but all in all very happy the weather has changed 

only downside is the fair weather commuters have returned!


----------



## Twizit (4 May 2016)

First commute of the year in summer kit * 


* ok, so arm warmers were needed this morning, but will be dispensed with for the return leg


----------



## RoubaixCube (4 May 2016)

Not so much a commute as i wasnt working today, but i was out road testing the new Cube and decided to drop by work for a bit, As i was making my way back home through central london, I cam across a lady on a bicycle in front of me who never once looked back, to her left or right to see what was going on around/behind her, And it was such that she making some seriously risky moves at junctions and traffic lights with her positioning because she wasnt checking behind her to see what other road users behind her were doing. It was as if she had blinkers on.

I carried on observing her for at least 5mins and went past 3 or 4 traffic lights doing so deciding if i should have a word with her or not. I decided to bomb it past her to see if she reacted and she didnt even turn her head even slightly to watch me go past.

I didnt stop or drop back to speak to her but in all honesty i should have as it looked like she had little to no road awareness whatsoever.

Im always glancing behind me or left and right to see whats going on.


With that out of the way, The Cube made for a very very very nice ride, it was very responsive to any power being put down and as such, I enjoyed it so much that i wish it was my commuter bike as it makes my Triban feel very dull when it comes to handling. Its also slightly heavier so it doesnt react as well or as quickly to power being put down, the Cube just surges ahead


----------



## Tin Pot (4 May 2016)

Man screamed that he was "in farking pain" due to the other men shoving his way on to the tube train.

Remind me why cycling is more dangerous again?


----------



## RoubaixCube (4 May 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Man screamed that he was "in farking pain" due to the other men shoving his way on to the tube train.
> 
> Remind me why cycling is more dangerous again?



Trying to shove a 2 tonne steel cage with wheels never ends well for a cyclist, either stationary or moving.


----------



## sheffgirl (5 May 2016)

Extended my commute home on account of the good weather. Got lost in the woods (again), bumped into a mountain biking friend who put me in the right direction. Got stuck behind some horses, had to dodge out of the way when one dropped copious amounts of manure in my path.
Got chased by a small dog, and saw a rather magnificent looking pheasant. 
Good ride


----------



## Rasmus (5 May 2016)

Beautiful sunny morning today. Rural commutes are made for days like this.

When uploaded, this morning's commute will take me past 20000 km on strava. That's about 16 km per day, every day, since I started logging in 2013. Fairly pleased with that.


----------



## martint235 (5 May 2016)

A lovely commute in. Thermometer said 5C when I left so I put armwarmers on and liner gloves but I think it was much warmer than that in the sunshine.

No muppets encountered so a good day all round. The only fly in the ointment is the temporary lights at Norwood.


----------



## Smithbat (5 May 2016)

It was beautiful this morning, took a longer route through one of the parks and it was well worth it. The sky is the most beautiful shade of blue today.


----------



## ianrauk (5 May 2016)

Glorious, absolutely glorious. First day this year with just a s/s jersey on top. Traffic was well behaved too. Cycle commute doesn't get better on day's like this.


----------



## Karlt (5 May 2016)

Yay! Shorts at last! Went the long way round to get some Vit. D, 17.5 instead of 14.5 miles. Some PRs, only urban for the last couple of miles or so. Dodged the really nasty hills but still had 900' of ups. Couple of close passing low speed nobbers near the school but still got there quicker than Son #1's school bus, despite having to drop the two younger ones at the childminder after he'd left


----------



## RoubaixCube (5 May 2016)

Beautiful morning for a commute bit of a breeze blowing but the sun is out and there are just a few small whispy clouds in the sky. Can be a bit chilly in te shade though


----------



## Arjimlad (5 May 2016)

I will have to crack out the shorts if this carries on. Just a short sleeve jersey with one of the new Aldi lightweight vests over the top was perfect for today, and with a 17 degree ride home the vest will pack away. 

Started to smash some three-year-old Strava PR's as well, which is gratifying .

All that winter slogging seems to be paying off at last. Not just a zero numpty count - van driver let me out after I'd been waiting 45 seconds for the road to clear.


----------



## Spartak (5 May 2016)

Nice commute this morning.

20 kms across Bristol


----------



## Sixmile (5 May 2016)

Every one on the roads are certainly happier when the sun is out. Can we have more please?

I'd a very pleasant ride in this morning and felt much more comfortable as I flipped over my stem last night to see if it helps. I'm in work with no aches or pains. I realised then I'd no shampoo with me for my shower in the gym but fortunately someone had left there's in the cubicle. Nice moisturising stuff too.


----------



## tallliman (5 May 2016)

Too many cars on the way home tonight. Guess I just got my timings wrong with people leaving work and things. 

Nearly hot enough for legs and arms to see the sun at 6 am!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 May 2016)

SS top and shorts for the ride home, cracking weather.


----------



## RoubaixCube (5 May 2016)

Lady sending text messages on her iPhone while cycling... Sigh


----------



## hennbell (5 May 2016)

Lost a Garmin cadence sensor on the way home yesterday, did not notice untill I got home. Why do they use an upgraded rubber band to attach the sensor to your crank? Will go look to see if it is still at the location I lost the signal at when i head home. Will be looking for options on how to better secure it later.


----------



## summerdays (5 May 2016)

Beautiful commutes, first commute in in 3/4 lengths and first one home in shorts!

South Glos chose today to allow the path to go back to its pre-bus route way, and it's bowling green flat, which just makes the lumpy bit beyond it so much worse.... I still want to see how it will work when there are actually passengers using it and if there will be a shelter. Hopefully there won't be that many passengers using it.

The lights were also out at the Willy Wicket.... Cars seemed to flow better and queue across the non functioning lights making it a lot harder to cross.


----------



## sheffgirl (5 May 2016)

tallliman said:


> Too many cars on the way home tonight. Guess I just got my timings wrong with people leaving work and things.
> 
> Nearly hot enough for legs and arms to see the sun at 6 am!!



Today I managed to mostly avoid the road by adding and extra 5 and a half miles to my journey. 
It was lovely, and so quiet in the woods  
Definetly a route to do again.


----------



## HarryTheDog (6 May 2016)

Nice commute felt good this morning so could not resist having a go at a few Strava sections. Could not do too many as got a race on Sunday.

Knew it was a good day when I saw this




1 second slower than ex club mate and ex 1 hr record holder and TT national champion and Movistar pro rider Alex Dowsett. It was just outside where the club meets on a Wednesday. ( I suspect he wasn't trying but it just made me feel good)


----------



## ianrauk (6 May 2016)

Lovely morning today. Full summer gear on. Decided to forgo the main road route and take it easier through the parks. A very nice pootle to work.

Apart from, at a mini RAB a young man in a car didn't like the idea of giving way to a cyclist on his right so decided to give the cyclist a mouth full of obscenities. Nice. I know him but he didn't recognise me. I'll be having words with his parents later. Little tyke.


----------



## Sixmile (6 May 2016)

Lovely commute in this morning and smashed my record getting into work as I got all but 1 set of traffic lights!

Unfortunately once I arrived to Puregym across from work where I store my work clothes, they'd broken my padlock and stuffed my possessions into a bin liner. Company policy... Not a happy bunny. But what a ride!


----------



## EthelF (6 May 2016)

I was passed overhead by an Apache helicopter gunship heading up the Thames towards Chelsea. A sign perhaps that the new Mayor intends to get tough on urban 4x4s?


----------



## Arjimlad (6 May 2016)

EthelF said:


> I was passed overhead by an Apache helicopter gunship heading up the Thames towards Chelsea. I sign perhaps that the new Mayor intends to get tough on urban 4x4s?



Hope springs eternal...


----------



## ianrauk (6 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Apart from, at a mini RAB a young man in a car didn't like the idea of giving way to a cyclist on his right so decided to give the cyclist a mouth full of obscenities. Nice. I know him but he didn't recognise me. I'll be having words with his parents later. Little tyke.



Well, funnily enough, I bumped into his mum on the way home from work and told her about it. She was not happy. Had a few choice words to say about his driving. She's a cyclist too so was not too pleased.


----------



## raleighnut (6 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Well, funnily enough, I bumped into his mum on the way home from work and told her about it. She was not happy. Had a few choice words to say about his driving. She's a cyclist too so was not too pleased.


Result.


----------



## tallliman (6 May 2016)

Beautiful morning ride. Left super early due just to me waking up before the alarm. No wind, no cars, just me and my bike!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 May 2016)

Got home and finished on 96 miles commuting today, so after dropping our lass off at cubs and in between waiting for number 2 son to get home from school (still not home yet!) went out and took it over 100 miles for the day. I love it when the weather is like this.


----------



## DrLex (6 May 2016)

Put my clear glasses on the back of my helmet, pro-style, as my pockets were full. Absent when I got home. 
Oh well- lucky that they were only cheap Bollé ones.


----------



## Truth (6 May 2016)

Just a fantastic day to commute..... they need to be enjoyed as they are few and far between.....
Will rehydrate tomorrow watching Wasps at the Ricoh


----------



## dave r (6 May 2016)

Truth said:


> Just a fantastic day to commute..... they need to be enjoyed as they are few and far between.....
> Will rehydrate tomorrow watching Wasps at the Ricoh



I'm just round the corner, how are they doing?


----------



## Jenkins (7 May 2016)

Jenkins said:


> Ten consecutive days of the coldest, windiest, wettest, painful hailstone laden miserable commutes for a long while. Topped off today with another hail and rain shower with 40mph gusts added.



Can't believe that this was only a week ago considering the fantastic weather we've has this week.


----------



## Truth (7 May 2016)

dave r said:


> I'm just round the corner, how are they doing?


Made the play offs mate ☺
More of a footie fan (Wolves) myself but I do a bit for Woodenspoon Rugby Charity for a mate and he has got some freebies for todays game


----------



## Truth (7 May 2016)

Jenkins said:


> Can't believe that this was only a week ago considering the fantastic weather we've has this week.


And next week the temps go down again and the winds pick up


----------



## dave r (7 May 2016)

Truth said:


> Made the play offs mate ☺
> More of a footie fan (Wolves) myself but I do a bit for Woodenspoon Rugby Charity for a mate and he has got some freebies for todays game



When we lived in Earlsdon we used to go watch Cov rugby play, We haven't got round to going to a Wasps game yet.


----------



## Truth (7 May 2016)

Enjoyed today and did well collecting too .....


----------



## Jenkins (7 May 2016)

Truth said:


> And next week the temps go down again and the winds pick up



You know how to spoil my week off don't you!


----------



## Truth (8 May 2016)

Sorry!!!!


----------



## martint235 (9 May 2016)

Given my tribulations yesterday, I expected this morning's commute to be a horrible concoction of pain. On the contrary it was a joy and I even achieved my first sub 45 min 16mph+ commute for a while.

No nobbers either.


----------



## ianrauk (9 May 2016)

Given my tribulations yesterday, my legs were feeling quite heavy this morning. No bother, i'll just take the easy direct, easy, downhill and pootle through the parks route. Until that is I bumped into @arallsopp in Bromley, he was heading the same way as me mostly. Oh well.. this will not be a slow pootle then .

Got to work the earliest I have ever done....


----------



## Leaway2 (9 May 2016)

Given my tribulations yesterday, my legs were feeling quite heavy this morning. It was my first ride this year in shorts, short sleeve shirt and black sunnies though.


----------



## benb (9 May 2016)

Friday. Had some idiot decide that he'd rather drive straight at me than wait for 10 seconds like the driver in front had done.
Full-on emergency stop and diving for a small gap by a parked car. Have contacted the company.


----------



## Origamist (9 May 2016)

A balmy 17C this morning and sweating cobs. Legs were a little heavy after a brisk ride yesterday and the crosswind blunted my efforts too. I saw someone 200 yards ahead of me in Tatton Park (with pink aero overshoes), but did not have the energy to chase them down – they were moving at a similar speed to me and I would have blown up trying. Caught them at Hale as they were waiting at a red light. Had a chat and it turns out the chap lived close to me when I was in Wilmslow and extended his commute like I used to. He was riding a very nice matte black Specialized and I think I will ride my best bike tomorrow too.


----------



## Arjimlad (9 May 2016)

benb said:


> Friday. Had some idiot decide that he'd rather drive straight at me than wait for 10 seconds like the driver in front had done.
> Full-on emergency stop and diving for a small gap by a parked car. Have contacted the company.




Agree with your observations there, hopefully he will be in a bit of hot water once the company see this.


----------



## Tin Pot (9 May 2016)

New crankset feels amazing.  

Cruised in with little traffic and in good time.


----------



## ianrauk (9 May 2016)

benb said:


> Friday. Had some idiot decide that he'd rather drive straight at me than wait for 10 seconds like the driver in front had done.
> Full-on emergency stop and diving for a small gap by a parked car. Have contacted the company.




Tosspot


----------



## summerdays (9 May 2016)

Cloudy but warm 17 deg..... and a little humid!


----------



## Leaway2 (9 May 2016)

summerdays said:


> Cloudy but warm 17 deg..... and a little humid!


There really is no pleasing some folk


----------



## summerdays (9 May 2016)

Leaway2 said:


> There really is no pleasing some folk


I didn't say awful ... I'd prefer sun but in comparison to less than a fortnight ago's freezing temps, I'd rather have this any day


----------



## tallliman (9 May 2016)

First commute in shorts for the year, lovely. Had to try pretty hard not to extend in the morning!


----------



## martint235 (9 May 2016)

Legs were really not impressed with the ride home. There seems to be some discussion about a strike going on


----------



## Grecian Phil (9 May 2016)

The trifecta of trouble cycling home through the park today, 2 yappy dogs, a small child who can barely walk and the human supervising them more interested in his phone than what's around them. How do you predict which way any of these three will go ? One of the dogs came closest to being squashed.


----------



## lutonloony (9 May 2016)

Strangely enough my mesh top shoes, appear to let water in! My cycle shorts and works t-shirt don't show any waterproof tendencies. On the bright side it was on the way home, and this mornings spin in to work was very pleasant.


----------



## lutonloony (9 May 2016)

benb said:


> Friday. Had some idiot decide that he'd rather drive straight at me than wait for 10 seconds like the driver in front had done.
> Full-on emergency stop and diving for a small gap by a parked car. Have contacted the company.



Bet they will do less than bugger all


----------



## Tin Pot (9 May 2016)

Wow. Suffered some kind of mini bonk today.

About an hour in, I started feeling crappy, an hour forty five I was thinking of calling the Mrs to prep for my crash landing!

Got home, slurred speech, didn't hang the bike, just curled up on the rug in front of the mrs...eventually she offered to help. Twenty minutes and some peanut butter sandwiches and 1pt water later,
I was okay.

Early to bed tonight.


----------



## RoubaixCube (10 May 2016)

Todays ride home was most excellent - two people tried to overtake me dangerously but backed off when i turned around and gave them a stern look, a simple case of "beep beep, get outta the way imma car!!". Caught a really light sprinkling of rain which was rather refreshing.

Beat my personal best in average speed from 12.4mph to 13.94mph and beat my personal best in time it takes to ride home by 2 mins (29mins33sec in just under 8 miles) but that can be attributed to mainly hitting the traffic lights at the right time. I think i went past 3 sets of traffic lights that were green so i just powered through them so didn't lose any energy slowing down and spinning up again. Cadence wise - average 89rpm and max 104rpm

I think im doing alright, Im sure this is pretty much crawling pace for some of you out there.


----------



## markharry66 (10 May 2016)

Grecian Phil said:


> The trifecta of trouble cycling home through the park today, 2 yappy dogs, a small child who can barely walk and the human supervising them more interested in his phone than what's around them. How do you predict which way any of these three will go ? One of the dogs came closest to being squashed.



Slow down and wait for them to move or become aware of you. Its like walking dead sometimes but better than hitting or being hit.


----------



## Tin Pot (10 May 2016)

Grecian Phil said:


> The trifecta of trouble cycling home through the park today, 2 yappy dogs, a small child who can barely walk and the human supervising them more interested in his phone than what's around them. How do you predict which way any of these three will go ? One of the dogs came closest to being squashed.



Crush them Beneath your Wheels of Justice.


----------



## ianrauk (10 May 2016)

Rain this morning. Well more like drizzle. But it was mild temperatures which meant summer cycle clothing still. I was still surprised at a couple of cyclists I say were totally covered up in waterproof winter gear, tops, bottoms and even full length winter gloves. Blimey, wearing that lot must be so boil in the bag.

Traffic was relatively light today too so made for quite rapid progress to work.


----------



## EthelF (10 May 2016)

I encountered a new hazard on the Embankment cycle track: geese! A pair of grey geese waddled purposefully onto the track right in front of me, prompting some pretty sharp braking from me and some pretty sharp hissing from one of my newly acquainted feathered friends. Not sure where they were off to, but one seemed to be taking a gander at the Walkabout pub across the road. If so they really should have used the Puffin crossing 20m up the track!

Yet they still displayed more road sense than a Boris Biker I encountered a bit later on!


----------



## Twizit (10 May 2016)

Wet about sums up the commute home last night and again in this morning.

Discovered the joys of having moved into a house with a combi boiler and no hot water tank / airing cupboard in which to dry off cycling shoes overnight. Cue putting said shoes into still warm oven after having cooked dinner


----------



## biking_fox (10 May 2016)

Tailwinnnnnndddddddddddd! Wow that was fun last night. On the SS so my cadence got a bit silly. So rare, but so enjoyable when it happens.


----------



## summerdays (10 May 2016)

Very wet here and lots of queuing traffic. I was heading downhill fairly fast when the lights changed....breaking hard when just before the line the whole of the back headed left. Instinctively I let go of the brakes and somehow stayed up but well and true oh in front of the line and lights. Hopefully the car behind saw the skid and understood. The. I waited to till I saw a car move from the opposite direction to start again.


----------



## Tin Pot (10 May 2016)

M25 was no fun.


----------



## EthelF (11 May 2016)

Near-instant karma this evening: riding along a pretty narrow 30mph road approaching a set of pinch points ar just shy of 20mph I heard the roar of an engine behind me and was promotly passed by an ageing Jag X type at roughly double my speed. Worryingly narrowly the driver missed 2 traffic islands - cliping either would have ended messiky - before grinding to a rapid halt at the end of a traffic queue. Within seconds I had caught up, passed, glowered at and left for dead said driver. Ahead I spotted some police controlling the junction ahead. Road closed ahead, all traffic from two joining busy roads was being diverted down a circuitous labyrinth of narrow residential streets. Filtering through cost me c10 minutes extra. I reckon Mr X type would have been lucky to have cleared it in an hour.
I was still grinning when I got home 3 miles later.


----------



## Seevio (11 May 2016)

It rained on the way in. This was ok because it wasn't windy and I was warm.

Not so good on the way home as I had to change into damp gear. The forecast wasn't good so I wore my raincoat. I would have ended up drier if it had rained.


----------



## summerdays (11 May 2016)

Seevio said:


> It rained on the way in. This was ok because it wasn't windy and I was warm.
> 
> Not so good on the way home as I had to change into damp gear. The forecast wasn't good so I wore my raincoat. I would have ended up drier if it had rained.


I was rained on on the way in heavily, and then luckily only spotted with rain on the way home. But it's not looking good for this morning's commute! Full wet weather gear will be deployed, though I might leave the jacket open.


----------



## martint235 (11 May 2016)

Legs are still suffering and my achilles is starting to tighten  . I have now got two days of working from home though so should be ok for the Great Escape on Sunday.

No real muppets today until I got to Croydon when a middle aged nurse kept playing MGIF (blind bridge, taking my safe stopping space etc). She stopped when she was told to feck off though.

Lots of low level nobbery though: pulling out enough to make other cars swerve around you; entering junctions when you can't exit; not entering junctions when you could exit etc.


----------



## ianrauk (11 May 2016)

Traffic in Catford and Lewisham was at a standstill this morning, horrendous. Made for pretty slow progress.
No rain, more drizzle but nice and mild temperatures. 

Got creamed on a slight hill by another cyclist in all the cold, wet, weather gear... wtf? Until I saw he was riding a leccy bike. As soon as he got over the ridge he was easily overtaken.


----------



## Tin Pot (11 May 2016)

A touch wet this morning.

Nearly lost the rear wheel on the last roundabout of my route. Raised the heart rate a smidge.


----------



## HarryTheDog (11 May 2016)

Nice ride in with a tailwind, only nobber was another cyclist who insisted on riding towards me on the wrong side of the 2 lane cycleway. I shouted at him way in advance but he refused to budge so I had to slow to a crawl and move onto the wrong side. He looked at me as if I was the one all in the wrong.


----------



## summerdays (11 May 2016)

Sailed past the stationary traffic on the ring road ... or should that be swam? Very very wet!!!

Saw one cyclist come off his bike on the Concorde way and about 5 cyclists stopped to check he was OK, so I took it easy, with yesterdays skid playing on my mind (especially at the lights in question where I went very slowly!)


----------



## subaqua (11 May 2016)

Mizzle all the way in today, 1st proper commute since the off so was a bit nervous of any twitch on the bike. it felt bloody weird at Royal London and to my dismay a massive nail in the front tyre . off the bike and walked to on yer bike as i know they open at 07.30. new tube in and on my way again within 20 mins . 

massive flood at Lambeth road just after st geroges circus. i lifted the legs and went wheeee through it. the lovely young lady behind me giggled i think. 

was good to ride again, however shoulder is a tad achy now


----------



## Arjimlad (11 May 2016)

HarryTheDog said:


> Nice ride in with a tailwind, only nobber was another cyclist who insisted on riding towards me on the wrong side of the 2 lane cycleway. I shouted at him way in advance but he refused to budge so I had to slow to a crawl and move onto the wrong side. He looked at me as if I was the one all in the wrong.



I tend to shout "on roule a gauche en Angleterre" because he is probably continental


----------



## Arjimlad (11 May 2016)

Horribly wet but nevertheless enjoyable challenging adventure in the rain.

I have ordered some lighter weight waterproof overshoes as the DHB lightweight ones I have are far from water-resistant.


----------



## Ciar (11 May 2016)

Nice ride in, not sure i have big enough waders for the return journey!


----------



## summerdays (11 May 2016)

It was very soggy out there and at one point I went under a bridge and there was literally a curtain of rain coming off.... But I was already wet through, and lots of puddles the full width of the path!


----------



## ianrauk (11 May 2016)

We have sunshine in SE London after a full day of rain.. so I'm going to get out and off home before the rain comes back.


----------



## si_c (11 May 2016)

Extended my commute out last night as the missus was out. Don't get to do it often so despite the rain... Got home completely soaked. "Waterproof" jacket was drenched, t-shirt underneath was waterlogged, shoes and socks the same. Beanie hat, relatively dry 

Nice 43miles though, not a nobber in sight. 

Got wet again this morning. Hopefully be better this evening.


----------



## RoubaixCube (11 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> We have sunshine in SE London after a full day of rain.. so I'm going to get out and off home before the rain comes back.



I got caught in a complete downpour in north london around 2pm - absolutely soaked


----------



## Tin Pot (11 May 2016)

Quite tiring coming home, might have to eat more.

Where the hell is everyone? Is it the summer holidays already?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (11 May 2016)

Luxury of road bike tomorrow after months on the hybrid.
It really does make my arse sore.


----------



## subaqua (11 May 2016)

CS2 deck me what a shambles . I will post a vid later .....


----------



## Seevio (12 May 2016)

Over the last couple of days I found out that for some inexplicable reason, my right overshoe is significantly less waterproof than my left.


----------



## summerdays (12 May 2016)

Seevio said:


> Over the last couple of days I found out that for some inexplicable reason, my right overshoe is significantly less waterproof than my left.


Do you put your right foot down when you stop? My overshoes seem to such water upwards as the shoe gets wet from the bottom upwards, or in the case of yesterday soaked is the correct description! I'm not expecting them to be dry this morning!


----------



## Tin Pot (12 May 2016)

summerdays said:


> Do you put your right foot down when you stop? My overshoes seem to such water upwards as the shoe gets wet from the bottom upwards, or in the case of yesterday soaked is the correct description! I'm not expecting them to be dry this morning!



Both of mine are crap now, I think the wife and the washing machine at to blame.


----------



## Karlt (12 May 2016)

Bloody hell, is it National Nobber Week? Yesterday I had a UPS lorry overtake so close I complained to the company; today three nobbers in the space of 15 miles. Bronze award to the minibus for a bog standard close pass. Silver goes to the sports car who overtook within my lane _whilst I was signalling to move to the right_ to cross the sodding tram tracks, making it impossible for me to get a safe angle on to them. But gold goes to the utter tit in a 4x4 towing a trailer wide than the car. The car was too damned close. The trailer I had to swerve out of the way of. Twat.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 May 2016)

Glorious weather forecast for today, so out the door at 5:20 and a 100km to work 

Weather was pretty much as forecast though the headwind for the last 15-16 miles was hard work.


----------



## si_c (12 May 2016)

Lovely morning this morning, loving the sunshine. 

Same as @Karlt three complete tossers today, third prize goes to the idiot in the white escort van who passed me with about two foot to spare, at about twice the speed limit and proceeded to turn left instead of stopping at the light which was red before he overtook me. Second prize goes to the white van man who overtook me with about 1 foot to spare. 

The winner though was the braindead fool in the luton van who passed so close that there was barely space between my handlebars and his van, despite me being almost as far over to the left as I was comfortable with.

Bonus prize goes to the woman in the renault megane who crossed solid double whites to overtake me at speed causing the oncoming car to brake, and then went through a red light. Whilst using her phone.

National nobber week it clearly is. I don't normally see that many people driving so poorly in a week let alone one commute.


----------



## summerdays (12 May 2016)

Tonight's commute was a pootle in the sunshine.... Just so different to yesterday!


----------



## ianrauk (12 May 2016)

summerdays said:


> Tonight's commute was a pootle in the sunshine.... Just so different to yesterday!




Indeed @summerdays , this evenings commute was lovely. Nice and warm and sunny. Wind in the right direction and motorists mainly behaving themselves.


----------



## Gert Lush (12 May 2016)

Commuted today. It's only 2 miles one way but it still counts! Although saying that, I had a nobber count of 3! One tried to over take just before a pinch point and had to brake! Second over took me on a bend on a bridge and made another car brake to avoid a collision and the third said some rubbish about cyclists being bastards or something. Ignored him.


----------



## si_c (12 May 2016)

Commute home today was glorious. Bit of a headwind that I couldn't be arsed with, but nothing substantial. No nobbers. I withdraw my previous comment


----------



## mythste (13 May 2016)

To those of you that have cycled to work to realise you've forgotten to pack underwear. I salute you. 

Here's hoping the office doesnt get too warm today!


----------



## summerdays (13 May 2016)

Lovely day for me....not so good for a friend who had a car overtake unsafely, just before a pinch point, it was a little alarming for my friend, but the car driver did lots of damage to his car when he hit the bollard and spun the car!


----------



## Gert Lush (13 May 2016)

Day 2 of commuting. Added a little extra on the way home, only two miles because my legs were goners! Possibly have to add more on the way in instead. Also, it turns out if you turn your Garmin off when paused it starts again from the same point! Yay. Also really need a pannier that turns into a backpack or satchel or something. Riding with a backpack is horrible. 

Only one nobber who used the bike lane, that I was in, to squeeze past a car waiting to turn right. Didn't bother getting angry for once which felt good.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (13 May 2016)

Not posted for a while, so I've just had a nice half hour with a cuppa catching up on peoples commuting tales. A real week of opposites this week or what! Monday was 75 miles in wonderful sunshine, Tuesday was 30 something miles in conditions that were wetter than a wet thing from planet wet. Wednesday conditions the same but this was the day my front deraileur decided to dismount from my bike, obliterating my chain in the process. Yesterday was gorgeous again so knocked in 103 miles, today chilly, windy and overcast so just the 65 miles. Happy Friday folks!


----------



## RoubaixCube (13 May 2016)

Got caught in a nasty headwind on the way back, British weather for you 23'c during the day then just a little over 8'c (with windchill) out on the roads at night. Luckily I had a thin summer base layer & L/S jersey on along with my gilet that i had bought with me just incase temperatures dropped just a little too low, Glad i did. 

different drivers at two different stages on my way home cut each other up and decided to hold everyone up and shout at each other... typical friday night in london.


----------



## RoubaixCube (14 May 2016)

Bloody chilly this morning


----------



## RoubaixCube (14 May 2016)

Absolutely bonked out. Struggled to hit a good average speed and spent most time crawling at barely above 12mph. Climbs barely broke 10mph...

I think tonights drink is well deserved... Cheers!


----------



## martint235 (16 May 2016)

That wasn't overly slow but it was flipping hard work. Who's idea was it to commute after 150 miles yesterday? Come to think of it, who's idea was it to ride 150 miles yesterday?

I just had one MGIF today. Blacked out C class Merc (obviously upset cos he couldn't afford an S class). I just smiled sweetly every time I passed him over about 4 miles. Finally left him behind at the lights in Norwood.


----------



## ianrauk (16 May 2016)

It was my idea to ride 150 miles yesterday @martint235 , sorry about that 
Funnily enough, my commute this morning was one of the quickest of the year. But relatively quiet roads for a change helped matters.


----------



## martint235 (16 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> It was my idea to ride 150 miles yesterday @martint235 , sorry about that
> Funnily enough, my commute this morning was one of the quickest of the year. But relatively quiet roads for a change helped matters.


I was ok apart from on the hills, Verdant Lane past Hither Green cemetery was particularly painful!!


----------



## ianrauk (16 May 2016)

martint235 said:


> I was ok apart from on the hills, Verdant Lane past Hither Green cemetery was particularly painful!!




I took some asprin before leaving this morning to help get the blood moving and to help the leg pain 
Doesn't help the sunburn though


----------



## martint235 (16 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I took some asprin before leaving this morning to help get the blood moving and to help the leg pain
> Doesn't help the sunburn though


Still, I've avoided cramping up and didn't even have issues once I'd got home which sometimes happen so I'm putting the Hop Garden down as a one off.


----------



## kirrage21 (16 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> It was my idea to ride 150 miles yesterday @martint235 , sorry about that
> Funnily enough, my commute this morning was one of the quickest of the year. But relatively quiet roads for a change helped matters.



150 miles!! :O bravo!


----------



## Smithbat (17 May 2016)

Gert Lush said:


> Day 2 of commuting. Added a little extra on the way home, only two miles because my legs were goners! Possibly have to add more on the way in instead. Also, it turns out if you turn your Garmin off when paused it starts again from the same point! Yay. Also really need a pannier that turns into a backpack or satchel or something. Riding with a backpack is horrible.
> 
> Only one nobber who used the bike lane, that I was in, to squeeze past a car waiting to turn right. Didn't bother getting angry for once which felt good.


My commute is only 2.5 miles so I add miles sometimes too.

I can recommend this pannier, I have one each side, they are heavy duty have a hi vis cover that comes out from underneath and they also come with a shoulder strap so you can use them as a bag as well.


----------



## ianrauk (17 May 2016)

Traffic was nuts today, absolutely nut. Backed up everywhere. A total opposite to yesterday morning. Lovely warm and sunny day though. Great to be commuting in weather like this. Looking like a wet one tomorrow though.


----------



## Starchivore (17 May 2016)

Nice middling temperature today. Made decent time and enjoyed it.

I had to move to the bike stands on the opposite platform to usual, as the one I had been using had been thoughtfully showered in glass. I actually noticed this last week, but it's not a staffed station and no one has got round to cleaning it up yet.


----------



## summerdays (17 May 2016)

I set off early and decided to do a little exploring ... I ended up on the Dramway (not a tarmac'd surface), and then exploring another little loop, it was nice and strange not meeting anyone else at all on the Dramway.


----------



## Gert Lush (17 May 2016)

Added an extra 5miles on the commute home yesterday, so a total of 9. Had some strong headwinds to deal with but it all helps build the stamina. 

I'm almost getting towards the ridiculous target of 10 miles a day I set myself. only about 900 or so miles behind :P 



Smithbat said:


> My commute is only 2.5 miles so I add miles sometimes too.
> 
> I can recommend this pannier, I have one each side, they are heavy duty have a hi vis cover that comes out from underneath and they also come with a shoulder strap so you can use them as a bag as well.



Thanks for that, ticks all the boxes I need. I did actually buy a 'messenger bag' from Halfords and it fits everything I need in there, just about. But if I start taking more in the future I'll definitely have a look at them.


----------



## Origamist (17 May 2016)

Lovely conditions at the moment - not too hot, not too cold. Fine for SS jersey and shorts. Will tack on a few extra miles tonight, if the headwind isn't too strong...


----------



## ianrauk (17 May 2016)

Origamist said:


> Lovely conditions at the moment



Now you don't hear that very often from those oop norf...


----------



## RoubaixCube (17 May 2016)

Came across a guy last night on my ride home with a rear light that flashes red as well as blue - Apart from being annoying as fook to cycle behind the guy, I kept thinking to myself that im sure something like that is somewhat illegal as people might mistake it for the police. Was half tempted to ask where he got it from but i couldnt be bothered.


----------



## martint235 (17 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Now you don't hear that very often from those oop norf...


 Sandbach is in Cheshire...... flipping southerners.


----------



## tatr (17 May 2016)

martint235 said:


> Sandbach is in Cheshire...... flipping southerners.



My geography is somewhat limited, but Cheshire is north of Islington, no? It's certainly outside the circle line.


----------



## martint235 (17 May 2016)

martint235 said:


> Sandbach is in Cheshire...... *flipping southerners*.





tatr said:


> My geography is somewhat limited, but Cheshire is north of Islington, no? It's certainly outside the circle line.


I refer the honourable gentleman to my previous comment.


----------



## ianrauk (17 May 2016)

martint235 said:


> Sandbach is in Cheshire...... flipping southerners.




I lived in Knutsford for a couple of months.. that's also in Cheshire.. that's Ooop Norf!


----------



## RoubaixCube (17 May 2016)

Blue and red light - Also 2 RLJ's....


----------



## Smithbat (17 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I lived in Knutsford for a couple of months.. that's also in Cheshire.. that's Ooop Norf!


I thought anything north of Watford Gap was norf?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 May 2016)

Smithbat said:


> I thought anything north of Watford Gap was norf?



Nope, anything below the Humber is down south


----------



## Ciar (17 May 2016)

Lovely ride in, getting used to my new bike fit which seems to working well, only issue i had today was another cyclists going into my back wheel, obviously not paying any atte


martint235 said:


> Sandbach is in Cheshire...... flipping southerners.



if it's past the watford gap it's up north......


----------



## Smithbat (17 May 2016)

Ciar said:


> if it's past the watford gap it's up north......



Thank you, I concur


----------



## Ciar (17 May 2016)

Smithbat said:


> Thank you, I concur



I saw your post just after mine and you sir beat me to the reply, great minds an all that!


----------



## ianrauk (17 May 2016)

Smithbat said:


> I thought anything north of Watford Gap was norf?




it is


----------



## Gert Lush (17 May 2016)

Only the straight commute today, 4 miles. Seemed to be flying on the way home though, kept up 20mph through my housing estate, apart from when I had to stop. Definitely would have been a Strava PB. Haha!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (17 May 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Blue and red light - Also 2 RLJ's....




I think your video is a prime example of why some motorists get so angry with cyclists.

One idiot that you overtake has no rear light at all and is wearing dark clothing - deserves to get knocked off.

And as for the two dickwads who cycle straight across a major junction when the lights have been red for some time - it really beggars belief!

As for the car drivers in the video? They seem well behaved on the whole.

Shows us cyclists in a very bad light.

As for the red/blue light, I don't know whether it's legal but it certainly stands out.

Graham


----------



## RoubaixCube (17 May 2016)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I think your video is a prime example of why some motorists get so angry with cyclists.
> 
> One idiot that you overtake has no rear light at all and is wearing dark clothing - deserves to get knocked off.
> 
> ...



Funny story, as slow as i am on the road, i actually caught up with the first RLJ further on. You dont see due to my bad editing but even the guy in front of me with the blue flashing light was shaking his head after he saw the second RLJ fly past.

All a regular behaviour in london. This was around 11.30 at night mind you so the roads were quieter then they normally would be. I still came across a few drivers who squeezed up right next to me at traffic lights and floored it just to get ahead of me when the lights went green. I also had a little kerfuffle with with a private mini cab driver on the very last leg of my journey. He wasnt sure which what he wanted to do or which direction he was going but he sure as hell wasnt going to let me freewheel past him so he floored it and sped up about 5 meters to the next traffic light. I thought he was going slow because he was looking for a place to park.


----------



## HarryTheDog (17 May 2016)

Met a top bloke on the way in and another on the way out.
Guy this morning suddenly appeared on my rear wheel just before a hill, trouble is he was on a TT bike so I dropped him like a stone. He then caught me and apart from a couple of times on the front he mainly dragged me in for 4 miles smashing out 22 mph + into a stiff headwind. turns out he has a TT tonight but was also in the news last year for chasing 3 bike thieves. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...yclist-chases-bike-thieves-21mph-pursuit.html

On the way out I realised there was someone furiously pedalling behind me but paid no heed and revelled in the tailwind. 7 miles later the guy caught me at some lights.He must have been averaging 20+, The guy was on a single speed montague boston folder. I briefly dropped him whilst I did a effort then slowed to see what he was up to. He was on a 33 mile commute to Basildon. He chose the bike so he could take it on the train but decent sized wheels for the commute home. I then gave him a proper tow for 3 miles or so to help him out.
bike was like this


----------



## ianrauk (18 May 2016)

Got about 2 miles from work when it started to spit with rain.. no! not now, not so close to work.. no, no and thrice no. Luckily I got to work with it still spitting. Parked my bike up downstairs and by the time I got upstairs it's heaving it down.

A lovely commute though. Nice tailwind this morning and relatively light traffic meant rapid progress.


----------



## Smithbat (18 May 2016)

Cycled to work in proper rain for the first time. I need some form of waterproof jacket but apart from that I am all good. Babywipe shower and I am good to go.


----------



## Ciar (18 May 2016)

Started my commute into the headwind and ready for the rain, rain did not appear, i did boil like the proverbial cod in butter!


----------



## summerdays (18 May 2016)

Yet another morning when I was early so another detour.... luckily the rain literally stopped as I was walking out the door else it would have just been arrive early!


----------



## Arjimlad (19 May 2016)

A lovely 12 mile ride in today. I had a call from the Police last night, who had helpfully gone & given "words of advice" to the oblivious driver of this Renault who passed me too close because she wasn't paying attention to what was coming the other way. Apology & will do better next time & husband's a "cyclist too" so I hope care will be taken in future. The BMW was forced to a complete halt.


----------



## Origamist (19 May 2016)

Lovely ride in - nice tailwind and almost a 20mph average. Had a chap follow me for a couple of miles after I passed him coming towards Byley, but he wasn't drafting and was (I suspect) using me to push himself a bit harder.

I'm not that interested in chasing Strava segments, but I lost a KOM yesterday. I was surprised as when I "smashed" this segment, I was behind a tractor at 30mph for most of it and was amazed that anyone would grab it back, unless similarly assisted. As it was, Kristian House (pro rider) took it yesterday! He's living in Middlewich at the moment, presumably preparing for the UK race calendar...


----------



## Karlt (19 May 2016)

Gaah. Just a two mile ride to the station, which should have been a pleasant pootle, but no, one utter twat in the new ASL box at the lights at the bottom of the hill (there's _always_ a nobber there, every time. How about some enforcement, Derbyshire Police?) and two close passes on the narrow bit of road under the railway bridge.


----------



## summerdays (19 May 2016)

A ramble on the way in, choosing an unknown route to get to the Bristol and Bath RP. I didn't realise I had gone wrong at one point and throught it was just a track across Rodway Hill, then stumbled upon the proper path whilst looking for the way off the common... still I enjoyed myself and lots of bird song.

I was early and so sat and watched the cyclists streaming past the Big Fish at Fishponds.... loads including children!


----------



## markharry66 (20 May 2016)

Delights of road works grrr


----------



## Origamist (20 May 2016)

Tipping it down on the way home last night – not helped by losing my front wheel on a paving slab (a 5mph impact with a gate but I stayed upright(ish), horrible new section of surface dressing on Hobcroft and Church Lane, Mobberley (v rough and with a sea of loose gravel) and then a puncture a few miles later. On the plus side, it stopped raining with 10 miles to go.

Legs felt heavy this morning, but the tailwind came to my rescue…


----------



## summerdays (20 May 2016)

I came off yesterday too... Pannier caught on a gate and suddenly brought me and the bike down... A graze down my leg, and a cut on my hand are what I have to show for it.... The bike seemed to escape unharmed! The pannier has another scuff or two to add to the character!

The hand cut made holding the bars a little difficult today but I mostly moved my hand out to avoid using the heel of the palm on the grip.


----------



## JuanLobbe (20 May 2016)

Managed 30 miles in to work today including an accidental dirt trail (thanks Strava - should check my route plans more carefully). Not so keen on the headwind for the short ride home though!


----------



## JuanLobbe (20 May 2016)

Origamist said:


> Tipping it down on the way home last night – not helped by losing my front wheel on a paving slab (a 5mph impact with a gate but I stayed upright(ish), horrible new section of surface dressing on Hobcroft and Church Lane, Mobberley (v rough and with a sea of loose gravel) and then a puncture a few miles later. On the plus side, it stopped raining with 10 miles to go.
> 
> Legs felt heavy this morning, but the tailwind came to my rescue…


Yeah that is terrible stuff - I was trying to do intervals on that today. Not fun!


----------



## Gert Lush (20 May 2016)

Just a short 4 miles today. Headwind on way in and out, made me not want to bother going further.


----------



## J1888 (20 May 2016)

Slowish ride in due to traffic, crap ride home due to head/crosswind all the way from town to SW London. Really annoying as with new bike I've been flying but this evening felt like I was cycling through treacle


----------



## lutonloony (20 May 2016)

A tale of two halves today. Went past a mtb this morning with a cheery "morning", who obviously took umbrage and decided to draft me for the next 5 miles, with no intent of sharing, didn't try too hard to lose him it must be said.

This evening I caught up with a chappie on a TT bike. Journey has some biggish slopes but not real hills. As he was pushing the big gears going up I caught him,but then he was busting a gut to Lose me on the downhills/flat. His breakaways were not helped by traffic lights. Kind of amusing that my gentle pootle worked about same pace over the 7ish miles we shared.


----------



## HarryTheDog (20 May 2016)

The commute home from hell today has me googling for camera's.
Going through Dagenahm group of 6 teenagers on MTB's as I go past one tries to barge me off. Then when that does not work I got all sorts of threats.
Then within 2 miles a youngster driving a large BMW coupe ( 6 or 7 series ?) goes to right hook me, I saw it coming so braked and came to a halt. I followed him up the side road ( I was going that way anyway not chasing him) he slowed and wound his window down. He did not seem angry or anything so was expecting a apology so I wasnt angry either, nope got a load of verbal about how he did not give a monkey's if he ran me over. I sarcastically told him how brave he was in his steel box and told him to knob off. He turned left at the next oppurtunity. I cleared it from my mind but then got a blast from a horn and brave boy comes past at around 70mph shaving me really close. If I had moved when he hit the horn I would not be typing this now. Well I went ballistic and shot after him with the intent of pulling him out of his car and stamping all over him. Around the corner rammed traffic. Boyo poo's himself and roars up the road on the wrong side of the road and takes the next available right wheels squealing etc . I consider going down the road but think the situation is now getting far too serious.
I realise I have no number plate and not much of a description of the car or driver.
Youngsters with no regard for the injury they may do to people, what the hell is wrong with people!


----------



## J1888 (20 May 2016)

HarryTheDog said:


> The commute home from hell today has me googling for camera's.
> Going through Dagenahm group of 6 teenagers on MTB's as I go past one tries to barge me off. Then when that does not work I got all sorts of threats.
> Then within 2 miles a youngster driving a large BMW coupe ( 6 or 7 series ?) goes to right hook me, I saw it coming so braked and came to a halt. I followed him up the side road ( I was going that way anyway not chasing him) he slowed and wound his window down. He did not seem angry or anything so was expecting a apology so I wasnt angry either, nope got a load of verbal about how he did not give a monkey's if he ran me over. I sarcastically told him how brave he was in his steel box and told him to knob off. He turned left at the next oppurtunity. I cleared it from my mind but then got a blast from a horn and brave boy comes past at around 70mph shaving me really close. If I had moved when he hit the horn I would not be typing this now. Well I went ballistic and shot after him with the intent of pulling him out of his car and stamping all over him. Around the corner rammed traffic. Boyo poo's himself and roars up the road on the wrong side of the road and takes the next available right wheels squealing etc . I consider going down the road but think the situation is now getting far too serious.
> I realise I have no number plate and not much of a description of the car or driver.
> Youngsters with no regard for the injury they may do to people, what the hell is wrong with people!



Aaaaand breathe - sounds like a terrible journey but defo best to let those things go, you never know what nutcase is behind the wheel.


----------



## HarryTheDog (20 May 2016)

I was kicked off my bike breaking me hand and wrist by 2 teenagers 1.5 years ago on a moped/scooter and considered a camera then as I didn't get the reg and nothing useful to give to the police ( they did attend the incident) . Now I may actually do it despite being a fairly anti-camera person before.


----------



## martint235 (23 May 2016)

Man and machine in perfect harmony, well apart from my squeaky shoe. Just some low level nobbery around, sorted with a sad, despairing shake of the head.


----------



## Arjimlad (23 May 2016)

HarryTheDog said:


> I was kicked off my bike breaking me hand and wrist by 2 teenagers 1.5 years ago on a moped/scooter and considered a camera then as I didn't get the reg and nothing useful to give to the police ( they did attend the incident) . Now I may actually do it despite being a fairly anti-camera person before.



How awful. I'd definitely get a camera in these circumstances. Am now running an SJCAM M10 just for country lane cockwombles but this sort of aggression is lamentable.


----------



## Sixmile (23 May 2016)

I have the camera mount on my hybrid but I'm using the road bike for my commutes these days and unfortunately the mount doesn't fit the drop bars. After reading this, I've went and ordered a helmet mount. I've had a few close passes especially on last weeks commutes but there isn't much we can do about other peoples driving and I've zero faith that the peelers over here would give me the time of day if I approached them with footage of aforementioned careless driving. That being said there is a certain security in the camera if anyone ever tried to claim against you or accuse you for something you didn't do. 

Todays commute though... glorious. First time using arm warmers, a wee Planet X purchase from last week. Saved me bringing any long sleeved top today and rolled them off after I warmed up. Why haven't I bought such a thing sooner?!


----------



## Tin Pot (23 May 2016)

Nice ride in today.


----------



## HarryTheDog (23 May 2016)

Arjimlad said:


> How awful. I'd definitely get a camera in these circumstances. Am now running an SJCAM M10 just for country lane cockwombles but this sort of aggression is lamentable.


I ordered a ciclic Fly 6 for the back and a fly 12 for the front, the fly 12 has a 10hr battery and does all sorts of tricks, tramlines and links to strava to display speed etc.. Both from freeborn bikes as they had 50 quid off the Fly 12. Both function as decent lights as well and look like lights so have gone for the stealth approach. I wanted a Replay 1080 xd for the helmet but everyone seems sold out, even the manufacturer.


----------



## skudupnorth (23 May 2016)

Must be something in the water or drivers are getting heat stroke because the past few commutes have made me wonder if it is worth risking life and limb to ride. Weather is perfect and the last thing I want to be doing is sat in my car for the 7 mile journey ! Lets see if anything improves now the school holidays are around the corner and the traffic will ease a tad but this is the first time in the many years I have cycle commuted, that I have wondered if it is worth it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 May 2016)

Cycling weather Gods shined down on me tonight. 

Just thinking of leaving work and it is chucking it down, so wait 10 minutes until it stopped and set off. Managed to avoid the rain all the way home, for the last 5 or 6 miles it was dark and raining over to my left and to my right, but blue sky in front 

Also ticked off another 100 mile commuting day.


----------



## fossyant (23 May 2016)

HarryTheDog said:


> Youngsters with no regard for the injury they may do to people, what the hell is wrong with people!



There are many folk like this.


----------



## martint235 (23 May 2016)

So I've had near misses before and even been knocked off but tonight was a new one. On the way down the hill towards Penge I followed a van as it moved to overtake a bus at a bus stop. The bus started indicating as the van passed him but I'd already committed to overtake. Bus left the bus stop and accelerated alongside me, he then kept moving right forcing me into on coming traffic. I sped up, so did he. Traffic island approaching and he still refused to move from his line that I believe was deliberately endangering me so I slowed and slotted in behind him which is what he wanted from the start. He got a piece of my mind at his next stop all of 20 yards further on. Reported to TfL and his bus company. B******d


----------



## briantrumpet (23 May 2016)

As I crossed a pelican crossing this afternoon, I thought I heard someone's radio on full blast, but playing odd music... oh, no, it's someone making sheep noises at me... oh, no, it's sheep, in a lorry, at the pelican crossing.


----------



## Tin Pot (23 May 2016)

Mahoosive rainbows most of the ride home, which cheered me up.


----------



## summerdays (23 May 2016)

I realised that my back wheel seemed to be making a bit of noise today, guessed it was the brake and took it easy all the way home with a constant squeak trying to avoid using the back brake. Sure enough when I got home and took the wheel out I realised the clip that holds the disk brake pads had snapped. Luckily I'd ordered a spare recently.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (23 May 2016)

HarryTheDog said:


> The commute home from hell today has me googling for camera's.
> Going through Dagenahm group of 6 teenagers on MTB's as I go past one tries to barge me off. Then when that does not work I got all sorts of threats.
> Then within 2 miles a youngster driving a large BMW coupe ( 6 or 7 series ?) goes to right hook me, I saw it coming so braked and came to a halt. I followed him up the side road ( I was going that way anyway not chasing him) he slowed and wound his window down. He did not seem angry or anything so was expecting a apology so I wasnt angry either, nope got a load of verbal about how he did not give a monkey's if he ran me over. I sarcastically told him how brave he was in his steel box and told him to knob off. He turned left at the next oppurtunity. I cleared it from my mind but then got a blast from a horn and brave boy comes past at around 70mph shaving me really close. If I had moved when he hit the horn I would not be typing this now. Well I went ballistic and shot after him with the intent of pulling him out of his car and stamping all over him. Around the corner rammed traffic. Boyo poo's himself and roars up the road on the wrong side of the road and takes the next available right wheels squealing etc . I consider going down the road but think the situation is now getting far too serious.
> I realise I have no number plate and not much of a description of the car or driver.
> Youngsters with no regard for the injury they may do to people, what the hell is wrong with people!



You have my greatest respect mate, not an easy day or ride.

We need more police out on the roads, I would pay more tax if we had people out there looking and nailing these people.


----------



## Sixmile (24 May 2016)

Cold start this morning but once warmed up it was very pleasant. I'm getting seriously fed up with drivers cutting into the bus lane at numerous points along my route. Seriously slowing me down! If ya wanna get to work faster, get on yer bike love!


----------



## HarryTheDog (24 May 2016)

Friday was abuse, today was a compliment!

Going down from Hornchurch to Rainham I noticed a long wheelbase van behind me with a very long trailer. I didn’t want him to chance an overtake so I got a move on.
He pulled up beside me at a set of lights 1.5 miles later. He seemed to be very excited, I was expecting abuse. No he was totally over the moon that I had sped all the way from Hornchurch to the lights at Airfield way without him having to consider a overtake. ( analysing later I had shot through 2 strava segments and got 2 4th overall's so a result ) . My faith in human nature is restored.
https://www.strava.com/activities/586130160


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 May 2016)

Hard work this morning, realised why when I got to work. Rear wheel is a little buckled and the brake was rubbing pretty bad.The wheels are still the original stock wheels and I've done just under 10,000 miles on them so think I've got my moneys worth. Just need to decide whether to replace the wheel like with like or get a set of hand built.

Second day in a row of 100 mile commute - don't think there will be a third tomorrow.


----------



## tallliman (24 May 2016)

^how do you find the time for 100 miles whilst working?

Reasonable couple of commutes so far this week but think I need a day's rest as I had little left coming home today. Nothing really to report!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 May 2016)

tallliman said:


> ^how do you find the time for 100 miles whilst working?
> 
> Reasonable couple of commutes so far this week but think I need a day's rest as I had little left coming home today. Nothing really to report!



Leave the house at 5:30 and do 50 miles into work, 20 miles at dinner time running work errands and 30 miles home, get home about 19:00 - job done


----------



## tallliman (24 May 2016)

Pretty impressive! The 20 miles at lunch must help a lot, wish I had the time!! :-)


----------



## Origamist (24 May 2016)

Lovely weather today. Added an extra five miles on the way home in the sunshine. Took a tow from a couple of guys near Ashley, but as I relayed to return the favour they turned off. 

Garmin is playing up, recorded the homeward ride to the internal memory, not the SD card. Ride lost as mini USB port is bust. 

New wheels for the commuter at the weekend. Wider rims and 32 spoke.


----------



## Karlt (25 May 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Leave the house at 5:30 and do 50 miles into work, 20 miles at dinner time running work errands and 30 miles home, get home about 19:00 - job done



Yebbut - 5:30 leaving house - get up at 5? To get your eight hours sleep that means you've got to be sleeping by 9pm. But you get back at 7pm, so you've got two hours to eat, have a life and then bed. Of course you might be getting by on less sleep, but you need to look after yourself mate.


----------



## Absinthe Minded (25 May 2016)

Fantastic ride in in many ways; good weather, light winds (and in my favour), fresh legs after a few days off and bagged my fastest commute in ever. Only let down by two ignoramus motorists. One who regarded the highway as 'his' road and the other that was sadly under the impression that, just because we now have segregated cycle lanes in London, we (cyclists), absolutely must use them. Morons.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 May 2016)

Karlt said:


> Yebbut - 5:30 leaving house - get up at 5? To get your eight hours sleep that means you've got to be sleeping by 9pm. But you get back at 7pm, so you've got two hours to eat, have a life and then bed. Of course you might be getting by on less sleep, but you need to look after yourself mate.



Sleep is for wimps. I'm usually asleep for 10pm


----------



## 13 rider (25 May 2016)

All ride this morning gears didn't seem right struggling to change down Got 4 miles from home went to change down nothing flicked the lever again . Much metal gnashing and sound of metal hitting the road chain off ground to halt rapidly  .Started looked at the bike and the rear hanger was in bits and missing a jockey wheel . I'm exactly halfway so what to do walk home or to work or bodge. Bike is now a single speed  with a shorter chain and rear cage cable tied to frame .made it to work easily but ride home was tough got the gearing a bit high .luckly I always allow plenty off time so wasn't even late for work even stopped to help a fellow commuter with a puncture at Mountsorrel but he said he was fine .I may be on the roadie tomorrow


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 May 2016)

13 rider said:


> All ride this morning gears didn't seem right struggling to change down Got 4 miles from home went to change down nothing flicked the lever again . Much metal gnashing and sound of metal hitting the road chain off ground to halt rapidly  .Started looked at the bike and the rear hanger was in bits and missing a jockey wheel . I'm exactly halfway so what to do walk home or to work or bodge. Bike is now a single speed  with a shorter chain and rear cage cable tied to frame .made it to work easily but ride home was tough got the gearing a bit high .luckly I always allow plenty off time so wasn't even late for work even stopped to help a fellow commuter with a puncture at Mountsorrel but he said he was fine .I may be on the roadie tomorrow



If that had happened to me I would have been phoning the recovery team.


----------



## 13 rider (25 May 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If that had happened to me I would have been phoning the recovery team.


In a way I was lucky as I changed the chain a month ago and had praticed with the chain break on my multi tool so I was really sure I could do it .plus no back up team so it could have been a bit of a walk


----------



## Jenkins (26 May 2016)

Surface dressing season has started - a 1 mile stretch of a "quiet lane" has just been done on my route. As it's a quiet lane, there's little traffic to set the chippings properly so they're all over the place. Time to avoid that section for a while. Pity the council haven't done anything about the crumbling drain cover and 2 large potholes elsewhere I reported last week.


----------



## Absinthe Minded (26 May 2016)

13 rider said:


> All ride this morning gears didn't seem right struggling to change down Got 4 miles from home went to change down nothing flicked the lever again . Much metal gnashing and sound of metal hitting the road chain off ground to halt rapidly  .Started looked at the bike and the rear hanger was in bits and missing a jockey wheel . I'm exactly halfway so what to do walk home or to work or bodge. Bike is now a single speed  with a shorter chain and rear cage cable tied to frame .made it to work easily but ride home was tough got the gearing a bit high .luckly I always allow plenty off time so wasn't even late for work even stopped to help a fellow commuter with a puncture at Mountsorrel but he said he was fine .I may be on the roadie tomorrow


I bow down to your self-sufficiency. Well done


----------



## Arjimlad (26 May 2016)

Slightly extended ride due to the weather & getting up a bit earlier. Still only 14 miles but very enjoyable. Even managed a PR on one section. Some new potholes to report as well. I must go this way more often

https://www.strava.com/activities/588365095


----------



## Truth (26 May 2016)

No wind today = nice ride ........... 
Could do with the sun out later but its not looking good , still you can't have everything ..........


----------



## 13 rider (26 May 2016)

After yesterday's mechanical the hybrid is sitting in the shed awaiting a new derailleur .Can't make my mind up wether to try myself or let halfords do it as I have a care plan free labour. Anyway rode in today on the roadie . Great fun managed to make it my longest commuting day to 25.5 miles


----------



## chriswoody (26 May 2016)

Well that was interesting.

The train breaks down 30km from my station, next one through the small station it's stopped at, isn't for another hour. 

I'm on my single speed folder thats woefully under geared, I have no water or food, no real clue how to find the quiet car free roads that will take me home, but it's a lovely evening. So I decided to do the sensible thing and cycle back!

Cracking ride, once I found the car free lanes. Should really do it more often. Though with food and water next time.


----------



## MiK1138 (26 May 2016)

WET! that is all


----------



## Gert Lush (26 May 2016)

Nothing exciting to report for my last two commutes. Went out for a longer ride almost straight away today. 

Although, on Tuesday, I decided to walk to and from work. Some bloke honked and waved me across the road in front of him before blaring his horn and driving straight at me. He thought it was well funny, why I ask? If I hadn't jumped out the way he would of knocked me down, that would have been really hilarious... Not.

But! On the bike no problems and actually had quite a lot of patience, respectful drivers leaving me plenty of room, both when behind and then as they are overtaking. Much appreciated


----------



## Arjimlad (27 May 2016)

Note to drivers - you really cannot rely on your dog to check for oncoming cyclists before you pull out. Best check for yourself.


----------



## Leaway2 (27 May 2016)

Just didn't have the legs this morning. Not sure why. As soon I set off I felt knackered. So a slow, spinny ride in .


----------



## Sixmile (27 May 2016)

A lot wetter this morning than I had anticipated. I swear that the general driving standards drop when there is a drizzle of any sort.


----------



## tallliman (27 May 2016)

Heavy fog accompanied my ride this morning. It was an odd ride in some ways as I never felt like I was moving quickly or at all, I just couldn't see anything!

Ride home on the other hand was lovely!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 May 2016)

Glad this week is over, I'm completely knackered and the bikes aren't in much better shape.


----------



## Truth (28 May 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Glad this week is over, I'm completely knackered and the bikes aren't in much better shape.


I'm not surprised after your mileage mate!!! 
Have a good Bank Holiday.


----------



## RoubaixCube (31 May 2016)

Gnarly head and crosswind on the way back home today. Quite gusty at times, Almost slowed down to a complete crawl at times but ended up getting out of the saddle and doing a few short 50m sprints here and there. Im surprised i even had the energy for it.


----------



## Jenkins (31 May 2016)

Good luck to those who are going to get what we've just had here


----------



## markharry66 (31 May 2016)

lovely commute in to work this morning not. Strong head wind coupled with rain.
Plus idiot drivers. Big sign saying to road works single lane traffic no worries just create you own lane close pass could have shaken hands with passenger it was that close.


----------



## ManiaMuse (31 May 2016)

First commute since last Wednesday due to the bank holiday, taking Friday off and taking the train on Thursday. Pleasantly warm and sunny (I hear it's raining down South?) although annoying breeze that was a headwind in every direction.

Relatively quite roads although still way too many cars than there needs. When will Manchester commuters see the light and get on their bikes.? School holidays I think? 

One muppet in a BMW tried to squeeze past and box me in in his hurry to get to a stationary queue of traffic. Beeping and swearing as I overtook him immediately again, he was probably only about the 10th car from the lights, I don't know possesses some drivers to get so agitated about going nowhere quickly. No chance he was going to catch me as I filtered past all the rest of the traffic into town.


----------



## ianrauk (31 May 2016)

Wet, Wet, Wet... and more wet with a bit of wet thrown in on top of the wetty wetness.
Did I say it was wet on this mornings commute? I may have mentioned it once or twice.

Roads were nice and clear though due to half term.


----------



## Arjimlad (31 May 2016)

A lovely sunny 20 miler today having got up at 0630. Trundled up to Leyhill on the back lanes then blazed down the A38 to Bradley Stoke.

Someone pulled out of Fernhill in a white Polo without waiting for the speeding dump truck approaching, which then tailgated her with hand on the horn. If he had been doing 40mph all would have been well and if she had not pulled out to MGIF of me all would have been well too.

And then a couple of close passes by a lass having breakfast in her Mini and a Mum in an Astra. Spoke to the Mini driver who said she'd allow more space in future so balance is restored !


----------



## ianrauk (31 May 2016)

Arjimlad said:


> A lovely sunny 20 miler today



Rub it in why dont ya? "_says a very soggy Blue Man _"


----------



## Arjimlad (31 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Rub it in why dont ya? "_says a very soggy Blue Man _"



Soz !! Gotta get out there when you can... & hats off for persisting in the extreme wetness.


----------



## Karlt (31 May 2016)

Dry but rather windy. I braved it anyway since that way I can enjoy it on the way home when it'll be a tailwind.


----------



## donnydave (31 May 2016)

I did a deal with the Earth-goddess Gaia, met her in waitrose yesterday morning, she said it was going to chuck it down and I said ok but I want a 30mph tailwind.

Result!


----------



## Karlt (31 May 2016)

You were had. You needed the Anemoi.


----------



## donnydave (31 May 2016)

Karlt said:


> You were had. You needed the Anemoi.



on a Tuesday?! pull the other one, it has got bells on it. not since these latest cutbacks


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 May 2016)

Dry but windy this morning in Leicester. Wet this afternoon but nothing torrential like you southern softies had


----------



## Brandane (31 May 2016)

It's not very often I get the opportunity to get bragging rights on our Scottish weather, v. you poor rain sodden folks in the SE..
It's also not very often that I post in commuting, because I don't do it unless conditions are particularly favourable. For starters, my present job is 21 miles away and starts at 08.00, so if cycling I need to be up at 5.20, and out of the house for about 6.10 to give some time for getting changed at the other end. 
Anyway, feast your eyes on this mornings commute; there can't be many better!


----------



## ianrauk (31 May 2016)

A much drier home commute this evening. Along with a stonking tailwind which made for glorious rapid progress. It wasn't nice putting on damp shoes though.


----------



## ianrauk (31 May 2016)

User13710 said:


> That is the situation for which waterproof socks were invented.




Indeed. I did take a spare pair of socks anyway to change into when I got to work. I thought after 8 hours or so the shoes would have dried out. But no such luck.


----------



## Gert Lush (31 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Indeed. I did take a spare pair of socks anyway to change into when I got to work. I thought after 8 hours or so the shoes would have dried out. But no such luck.



Did you cram newspaper down into them?


----------



## ianrauk (31 May 2016)

Gert Lush said:


> Did you cram newspaper down into them?




I did... still damp around the tops.


----------



## Gert Lush (31 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I did... still damp around the tops.



Pretty solid technique for drying shoes out. Just making sure you knew about it. Doesn't dry the whole shoe though obviously.


----------



## ianrauk (31 May 2016)

Gert Lush said:


> Pretty solid technique for drying shoes out. Just making sure you knew about it. Doesn't dry the whole shoe though obviously.




After most of my working life cycle commuting all year round in all weathers I like to think I know most of the tricks...however..with the unusually cold and damp conditions we had today, it meant that nothing was really going to dry out completely in such a short amount of time.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (31 May 2016)

Well the Falcon explorer has almost had it, the bearings have gone in the rear wheel to such an extent that they made such a loud screeching noise motorists were looking at me!

The bearings have gone so every few yards the wheel goes off alignment and grinds against the frame, and then it rapidly slows down.

But it still made the 30 mile journey, it needs to be in a museum as an example of taking technology to the limit!


----------



## Jenkins (31 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> A much drier home commute this evening. Along with a stonking tailwind which made for glorious rapid progress. It wasn't nice putting on damp shoes though.



I had it the other way round - heavy rain but a decent tail wind on the way in with a dry return into a stiff headwind. Northwave boots take care of the damp shoes problem!

It was so wet this morning that for the first time in a very long while, the commute was cut to single figure mileage on the way in (but still not the most direct route).


----------



## ianrauk (31 May 2016)

Jenkins said:


> Northwave boots take care of the damp shoes



I have a pair of Spesh defrosters which are nice and (mainly) waterproof. But they've been put away until the winter, even with the rain my feet would have got too hot a sweaty let alone damp. 
I've done enough wet weather riding to not let it really bother me. just a little irksome.


----------



## Smithbat (1 Jun 2016)

Well my new waterproof jacket works to a point, I still need to lose a little padding around the hips so it stops my bum from getting wet. Definitely definitley makes me more visible, with that and the hi vis covers on my panniers I can be seen from space! 

I so admire all of you who cycle loads of miles to work. I went the long way this morning and did 3 miles instead of 2.25


----------



## Arjimlad (1 Jun 2016)

Had a friendly chat with a driver at the southbound A38/J16 M5 lights. He asked me whether there was any reason I was not using the shared use cycle path.

I mentioned the complete lack of priority at any time to get over the motorway slip road, and the fact that you can't see when the lights change or tell how fast people will approach the slip road. The police have said it is dangerous.

All the paint is a waste of money & creates unrealistic expectations in drivers' minds. He completely understood my point, which is so much better than dishing out a punishment pass like others sometimes do.


----------



## summerdays (1 Jun 2016)

Arjimlad said:


> Had a friendly chat with a driver at the southbound A38/J16 M5 lights. He asked me whether there was any reason I was not using the shared use cycle path.
> 
> I mentioned the complete lack of priority at any time to get over the motorway slip road, and the fact that you can't see when the lights change or tell how fast people will approach the slip road. The police have said it is dangerous.
> 
> All the paint is a waste of money & creates unrealistic expectations in drivers' minds. He completely understood my point, which is so much better than dishing out a punishment pass like others sometimes do.


Have you seen the plans for the diversion of the path during the road widening south of the motorway, seems to go off into Bradley Stoke. And you forgot to mention the kerb isn't flush with the road as well, but well done on educating a car driver.


----------



## Arjimlad (1 Jun 2016)

summerdays said:


> Have you seen the plans for the diversion of the path during the road widening south of the motorway, seems to go off into Bradley Stoke. And you forgot to mention the kerb isn't flush with the road as well, but well done on educating a car driver.



No... will have to look those up. I have emailed Streetcare about the lack of dropped kerb which is dangerous. Eyes left heading northbound, checking for oncoming motorists you don't notice that the "cycle path" does not actually have a dropped kerb !


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (1 Jun 2016)

Steady one this morning as the dreaded manflu is giving me a beasting. Probably didn't layer up enough as I was cold for most of the ride too. Shortened ride home is in order too until I shake this


----------



## Smithbat (1 Jun 2016)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Steady one this morning as the dreaded manflu is giving me a beasting. Probably didn't layer up enough as I was cold for most of the ride too. Shortened ride home is in order too until I shake this


Feel better soon


----------



## Origamist (1 Jun 2016)

Headwind for the last couple of inward bound commutes, but I'd rather that than a headwind on the way home.

New wheels going on at the weekend - nice and wide Pacentis...


----------



## martinclive (1 Jun 2016)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Well the Falcon explorer has almost had it, the bearings have gone in the rear wheel to such an extent that they made such a loud screeching noise motorists were looking at me!
> 
> The bearings have gone so every few yards the wheel goes off alignment and grinds against the frame, and then it rapidly slows down.
> 
> But it still made the 30 mile journey, it needs to be in a museum as an example of taking technology to the limit!



From the looks of it this morning - it will be in the nearest skip and you'll be on the bus home - that rear wheel was ready to fall apart


----------



## Truth (1 Jun 2016)

Couldn't agree more Origamist ! Much prefer an inwards headwind especially as I have more uphill going home........


----------



## Starchivore (1 Jun 2016)

I find I have a few minutes at the start of every return leg of the commute waiting to see if there’s going to be a significant headwind…. Seems to happen about a third of the time and it really does turn the return from a pleasure into a bit of a grind.


But generally all is going well. I’ve sorted out the fine-weather bike and enjoying the ride every day. It’s 9.5 miles each way, which I think is a good amount for me. To be honest I wouldn’t much fancy anything further, not every day. Although I suppose if I could cycle all the way to work in 12 miles then I would do it- at the moment I get the train for another half hour.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (1 Jun 2016)

martinclive said:


> From the looks of it this morning - it will be in the nearest skip and you'll be on the bus home - that rear wheel was ready to fall apart




Lol
You know me never give up!!
It got there at a little over 4 mph

Took it to the shop new wheel
Brakes fixed

52 quid all in
That's a bargain for a tight arsed northerner!


The falcon rides again


----------



## martinclive (1 Jun 2016)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Lol
> You know me never give up!!
> It got there at a little over 4 mph
> 
> ...


£52? isn't that more than you paid for the bike?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (1 Jun 2016)

martinclive said:


> £52? isn't that more than you paid for the bike?


That's right!!!!
It's the gift that keeps on giving!

It's lasted 6 Months the poor thing


----------



## lutonloony (1 Jun 2016)

Today first day with Strava. Commute is 8 miles ish, with about 10 sets of lights so quite variable on time depending on the light gods. Clicked on the record button and rode my lungs out, only to discover when I got to work that it seems you need to click on record twice DOH!
Return journey Audi twat very kindly gave me a chance for a break test. Can only assume he didn't like me keeping up with him in traffic, hence the sudden slam of anchors for no apparent reason


----------



## Jenkins (1 Jun 2016)

Can we please have a break from the constant stiff northerly breeze. It's been like this for a week and it's not funny any more.


----------



## Karlt (1 Jun 2016)

Prefer it to southerly. If it's going to blow I'd prefer to fight it when I'm fresh on the way in than on the way home when I'm tired. Yesterday going home was 7 minutes quicker than going in over the 14 miles, despite having an extra couple of hundred foot of climbing.


----------



## lutonloony (1 Jun 2016)

Had a tailwind last night,head wing tonight


----------



## Truth (2 Jun 2016)

Jenkins said:


> Can we please have a break from the constant stiff northerly breeze. It's been like this for a week and it's not funny any more.


And we have it again this morning 
Turning into more of a North Easterly later and looking quite pleasant...... its grey here in Wolverhampton now....
NO comments please


----------



## markharry66 (2 Jun 2016)

Return of the cones. Not just one side but both sides of the road homeward bound as well as journey in, with addition of temporary traffic lights.
Nothing like getting honked at for sitting at a red light.
Cycle lane on what was dual carriage way (now single due to road works) coned off looks like I need a new route....8 more weeks of this rubbish.


----------



## RoubaixCube (2 Jun 2016)

Bloody cold this morning. Slight wind blowing too. Wee bit of drizzle also. Wheres the sun gone?


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (2 Jun 2016)

Damn I was cold this morning! Opted for the s/s base layer with arm warmers and a roubaix l/s jersey over. Skull cap, full finger gloves, & 3/4 bibs. 3 pairs of socks & Toe Thingys to keep the feet snug.


----------



## Sixmile (2 Jun 2016)

Loving the weather but had a very close pass on a tight road


----------



## fimm (2 Jun 2016)

So I'm cycling up the hill and there's this man on a road bike in front of me - I catch him fairly slowly and then give it a bit of beans to get past with a cheery "Hello" partly to be friendly and partly to let him know I'm there. Chap says something that I don't catch and I wonder if I gave him a fright - turns out that it was my colleague who sits about two desks away from me! I am somewhat embarrassed...


----------



## Ciar (2 Jun 2016)

Not a bad ride into work, opted for base layer with ss top and shorts, felt fine not cold it was just happy i didnt rain!

i also saw a nasty accident at Maryland station involving two cars, hoping those involved are all okay


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jun 2016)

Windy headwind nearly all the way in this morning an cold aswell still managed to make the 8 miles into 12. Slightly less windy on the return but still seemed like a headwind .Got scalped by a fellow commuter on a road bike Rare occurrence as most commuters seem to travel in the opposite direction to me . Spent the next 3/4 of a mile trying to chase him down just couldn't close the gap . I would of had him if I was on my roadie


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jun 2016)

Decided to go out Rothley way tonight on the road bike, bimbled by some bloke on one of those Halfords bikes, he didn't like it. 

As he put some effort in I increased the tempo just enough to keep him away, didn't even get out of the little chain ring.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jun 2016)

A fantastic tailwind all the way home... awesome stuff indeed... cold though.. mad, mad weather.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jun 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Decided to go out Rothley way tonight on the road bike, bimbled by some bloke on one of those Halfords bikes, he didn't like it.
> 
> As he put some effort in I increased the tempo just enough to keep him away, didn't even get out of the little chain ring.


Funny I didn't recongise you and strava Dosn't have you on the same road as me  I now I'm slow on the hybrid but not that slow


----------



## Truth (2 Jun 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Decided to go out Rothley way tonight on the road bike, bimbled by some bloke on one of those Halfords bikes, he didn't like it.
> 
> As he put some effort in I increased the tempo just enough to keep him away, didn't even get out of the little chain ring.



Steady on Leeds! I have a Halfords bike


----------



## markharry66 (3 Jun 2016)

headwind, slight rain light in comparison with rubbish weather earlier in the week roll on next week I am ready for you.


----------



## Ciar (3 Jun 2016)

Last nights return journey was headwind tastic so not overly nice, whereas this morning was nice apart from the very slight drizzle to start of with.


----------



## Origamist (3 Jun 2016)

Nice ride in with a quick chap. We had not seen each other in a couple of months and it means I have to up my heart rate to keep up. We got beeped at twice for riding two abreast - some people are just miserable twats - but that was over 12 miles so not bad really. 

Looking forward to the ride home - a gentle tailwind and sunshine - perfect.


----------



## Hacienda71 (3 Jun 2016)

Proper Friday commute today. Two close passes, then a bloke came running out of a side lane shouting stop , as I passed at a fair lick.......too late I saw the twine stretched across the road a split second before I ploughed into it. He was apparently coming to help his son who had left his station to fetch him, who had tied the twine before they herded the cows across the country lane. Nothing too serious, just some lovely welts on my leg. Just glad it hadn't been at throat height.


----------



## HarryTheDog (3 Jun 2016)

@Hacienda71 never come across farmers putting string across a road to herd cows, cows normally know which way to go. Glad no serious injuries.
Well my week of commuting has been on the boring side, hardly seen another cyclist all week due to half term, and all the car drivers have behaved themselves. The only fun was on my way home today.
Ran into the crazy guy on his 26 inch wheel single speed fold-up on his 33 mile commute. I gave him a helping hand for a mile then, when we turned up at a junction, 5 other roadies turned up from a different direction, one of which I know and is a nice and fast bloke who I normaly refer to as large-pack lad. ( due to his huge rucksack)
The lights went green and it was blast off, first was a short sharp hill where 3 of us ( including large pack) got away from the others. Then it was downhill and flat where we 3 whizzed along with me at the back. Then the unknown cyclist slowed so I went past the other 2. Mr unknown must have had really poor eyesight as he suddenly shouted, "oh shite I have been overtaken by a girl". I'm small yes, but if he can mistake a balding guy in his 50's as a girl he must be Mr Magoo.
Anyway I led out for nearly a mile then we hit a hill, Mr Magoo sprinted his heart out to get past and ensure I could not catch. I let him go, and waited for large pack lad to catch. turned out the two of them were mates but no way was Magoo going to let me catch him so he never sat up.
So me and large-pack chatted for the next 6 miles and then as we sat at some lights, singlespeed lad came flying past. He must have been averaging over 18mph for the last 9 miles which is fair going for a 26 inch wheel single speed fold up.
We then parted ways and 5 miles from home I spotted a fit middle aged woman far ahead, I have come across before ,I caught her within 2 miles but didnt want to overtake so then decided to take a slightly longer route to hopefully pop out far in front of her. No such luck when I popped out from a side turning 2 miles further up she had gained on me and was too far ahead. Kept the ride interesting though!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jun 2016)

Truth said:


> Steady on Leeds! I have a Halfords bike



That's okay I won't hold it against you


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jun 2016)

Either the wind has finally died down or I've just got used to it. Much speedier ride home tonight than any other ride this week. Hopefully get the Tricross back tomorrow.


----------



## donnydave (4 Jun 2016)

Been away for work for nearly a month, first cycle in about 5 weeks on Thursday, feel pretty good. Really happy to be back on my bike as I've been doing soooooo much driving recently for work but a mile to go I get an accelerated deflation event. Did the old "pump and sprint" but arrived wet and cold and feeling pretty miserable. Left my bike at work and got a mate to give me a lift home. Collected my bike, new inner tube on and just spend a very pleasant hour in the WARM SUN (!) cleaning, cleaning and more cleaning. Chain and gears now sparkling, gear shift smooth and much happier now, looking forward to Monday morning! If I was driving I doubt I'd be saying that - I doff my cap to my trusty bike which can make me feel good about Monday mornings! My bike is like my friend and I don't feel stupid saying that, we've been through a lot together and keep soldiering on


----------



## RoubaixCube (4 Jun 2016)

I did a dastardly thing to another cyclist on the way home today 

He was waiting at a set of lights while i was still rolling up to it slowly (small incline) Lights changed to amber then quickly to green and since he still had his foot planted to the ground and i was still rolling, I did a rather close pass and powered past him which gave him quite a shock as he called out. He shouted after me and i think even attempted to chase me down but i was pushing 20-23mph and he was on an old steel tourer with two panniers. I couldnt bare to look back, slow down or stop to apologise to him which I honestly should have done 

Im such a b*****d 

I hope i havent ruined his evening, It was such a beautiful one to cycle.

::EDIT::

I shall await Divine Punishment


----------



## Shut Up Legs (5 Jun 2016)

A nice quiet ride to work this "morning" ***. The persistent clicking with every pedal revolution that I had last week is gone. Yesterday I gave the bike a thorough clean, giving the drivetrain a proper wipe, oil and wipe again, replaced the bottom bracket, removed the pedals and regreased their bolts, and sprayed some lubricant on the pedal springs. No more clicking - I suspect it was the bottom bracket, because the pedals were already in fairly good shape.

*** The commute to work starts at 4:35am and I get to work before it even starts getting light, so "morning" is purely in the antemeridian sense.


----------



## martint235 (6 Jun 2016)

That was the kind of commute that makes getting up in the dark in January worthwhile!! Not overly quick and the new pads are rubbing on the front disc which I'll need to sort when I get home. 

No muppets and quite quiiet


----------



## summerdays (6 Jun 2016)

Bliss ... what a lovely morning (wish I wasn't going to work and could just carry on!)

And for the first time ever I saw more females than males on the first 3 miles, something like 15 women, 2 teenage boys, and 3 men!

Start of the commute I had an annoying rattle.... after a couple of stops I finally tracked it down.... the ice cubes in my drink!!!


----------



## tallliman (6 Jun 2016)

^hadn't though of ice cubes in the drink. Will try that next weekend!


----------



## Truth (6 Jun 2016)

It was murder ! I did an 8.5 mile race over Sutton Park yesterday in 63 minutes and even with nice weather today this mornings commute was VERY hard .....


----------



## summerdays (6 Jun 2016)

tallliman said:


> ^hadn't though of ice cubes in the drink. Will try that next weekend!


They melt all too quickly but at least it cools the drink a little in the process.


----------



## Smithbat (6 Jun 2016)

One day I will sail up that short incline like the chap who whizzed past me today did!


----------



## Starchivore (6 Jun 2016)

Does anyone else feel dead awkward when overtaking people on the commute? I don’t like overtaking other roadies who are actually wearing cycling gear, when I'm in work clothes. It doesn't happen often but I feel like I look like I’m going out of my way to overtake- when really I just can’t afford to hang back as I need to maintain speed to get to the train station on time.


Is this just some weird character defect I have? Never was very competitive…. Although I do like to overtake motorists if traffic is slow enough, that’s completely different.


It was blazing today. I just about made it without melting.


----------



## Effyb4 (6 Jun 2016)

It really felt like summer on the way home today. On the way in to work I saw the most cyclists I have seen this year - 3 teenagers, 1 woman and 6 men. I actually managed to pass another cyclist up a hill on the way home, but he was on an mtb and carrying a massive rucksack, still counts though right?


----------



## Smithbat (6 Jun 2016)

Fabulous. The sun comes out and so do the idiots. On my hugely long 2.5 mike commute today I have come across the following. 

3 non indications
2 really close passes 
And a partridge in a pear tree*

*This may not be true


----------



## Gert Lush (6 Jun 2016)

Smithbat said:


> One day I will sail up that short incline like the chap who whizzed past me today did!



Get an electric bike


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (6 Jun 2016)

Yesterday was my 7th year anniversary, 45,000 miles.
I have moaned about the weather for about 99% of those days!
Although today was glorious!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Jun 2016)

Loads of cyclists out tonight. One fella was on an immaculate Venge, either it was brand new or he is related to @ianrauk


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Jun 2016)

Effyb4 said:


> It really felt like summer on the way home today. On the way in to work I saw the most cyclists I have seen this year - 3 teenagers, 1 woman and 6 men. I actually managed to pass another cyclist up a hill on the way home, but he was on an mtb and carrying a massive rucksack, still counts though right?



A scalp is a scalp.


----------



## Tin Pot (6 Jun 2016)

Great ride this morning, 50km in 1hr42. Really enjoyable.

Not so good on the way back, drivers get abusive in the heat I've noticed, but still a pleasant summer evening ride


----------



## summerdays (6 Jun 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Great ride this morning, 50km in 1hr42. Really enjoyable.
> 
> Not so good on the way back, drivers get abusive in the heat I've noticed, but still a pleasant summer evening ride


That's because inside they are slightly envious that we are out enjoying the sunshine!


----------



## Karlt (6 Jun 2016)

Effyb4 said:


> It really felt like summer on the way home today. On the way in to work I saw the most cyclists I have seen this year - 3 teenagers, 1 woman and 6 men. I actually managed to pass another cyclist up a hill on the way home, but he was on an mtb and carrying a massive rucksack, still counts though right?



Only in the event of a tie. SCR points are only scored above the line for passing cyclists equal in or further up the food chain.


----------



## markharry66 (7 Jun 2016)

grr strava one touch click no record. Was one of faster rides in as well as not much traffic typical


----------



## martint235 (7 Jun 2016)

Another nice ride in. Didn't see any of the predicted thunderstorms but there's time on the way home yet.

One muppet on a bike, car drivers all ok.


----------



## Smithbat (7 Jun 2016)

Doubled my mileage this morning and it was nice people all the way. Two drivers even let me go in front of them and did so with a smile!


----------



## HarryTheDog (7 Jun 2016)

This morning I felt good until I got to work, jumped off my bike and then realised my bibshorts were on inside out.


----------



## Andrew_P (7 Jun 2016)

Holy moly, I feel wrecked got stuck behind a van in loads of traffic for all of 3-5 minutes and honestly I have not inhaled so much cannabis since my teens. It was so f'ing strong and coming out in clouds just like one of those e-cigs. Got past the fecker and 10 minutes later they passed me @ 30mph and I kid you not I could smell them before I could see them. WTF are these people thinking 7.30am even if the driver wasn't imbibing himself the smoke in cab would have done him in.

Still my toast and coffee tasted bloody fantastic, just wish I could have a kip!

*A bit of poetic license in this post but I did feel a bit weird for 5 minutes or so.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jun 2016)

Very nice commute in this morning. Nice and warm and the traffic seemed to be relatively light for a school day. Loads of other cyclists spotted this morning. Including a couple dressed up in winter cycling clothing - mad. The only thing is that I seemed to have a sore Iliotibal band on the outside of my right knee. A bit painful. Slapped some Voltarol on it last night. I must have pulled/twinged it on Sunday's long ride.


----------



## Origamist (7 Jun 2016)

Was hot yesterday - the road surface in Mobberley was melting! On the fixed at the moment as the commuter is getting new cables and a bit of TLC. This morning was great - warm with a gentle tailwind. Got beeped at, but it was someone that I knew - makes a nice change!


----------



## rugby bloke (7 Jun 2016)

Loads of cyclists out in London this morning, any one would have thought the Sun had come out. One guy seemed to be on a particular death wish - wobbling along, fannying around with his gears, riding straight through red lights ... Not too sure when he last ventured out, I hope he got to his destination in one piece.


----------



## si_c (7 Jun 2016)

Lovely weather this morning, took the longer route in to the ferry terminal this morning, and still got there faster than I normally do. Quiet roads for a change.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (7 Jun 2016)

I got beeped at by a passing motorist on a nearly empty road, during my pre-dawn commute just now. I'm so fed up with this crap.


----------



## summerdays (7 Jun 2016)

Beautiful commute in to work, and a hot and sticky commute home... Last stop ice cream van for a Lemonade Sparkle!


----------



## martint235 (7 Jun 2016)

Wet on the way home. Seemed to bring out the numpties in their cars.

My one bit of joy was the prospect of some SCR then as I pulled out to get round him, he punctured and that was that.

Then my foot slipped clipping in and the pedal bashed me right under the ankle bone!


----------



## Absinthe Minded (7 Jun 2016)

Fresh legs and light winds on the way in - red lights everywhere. Home was better, hardly any reds and my highest suffer score ever on Strava.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2016)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I got beeped at by a passing motorist on a nearly empty road, during my pre-dawn commute just now. I'm so fed up with this crap.


You're not on your own.

Had that at two in the morning on my way home. The first car for four miles and they'd to hit the horn.

No rhyme or reason at times.


----------



## martint235 (8 Jun 2016)

I seem to be in Mr Angry mode today (I blame worrying about my cat) so everyone was a f*****ng nobber and t**t and I didn't mind telling them that. The nobber at the pinch pointt who not only tried to race me in to it but tried to race the girl in front of me into it and then beeped us when he realised he hadn't a chance was given particularly short shrift. W*****r.

Anyway, on a train tomorrow which will re-inforce why I cycle to work and off on Friday to look after said cat......


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (8 Jun 2016)

What a perfect morning weather wise. Legs were a bit shot from an effort yesterday so just had a steady one lapping up the morning air. Perfick.


----------



## Karlt (8 Jun 2016)

I had one of them beeping idiots; going round a roundabout, in the middle lane as I approached (left hand lane is a left filter lane), as I'm about half way around hear a beep, see a bloke yelling something at me (do they really believe their voices are loud enough to hear against all the engine and road noise on a busy road?) as he overtakes.

I expect he wanted me to be in the gutter.


----------



## tallliman (8 Jun 2016)

Eventful ride in this morning chatting to a fellow cyclist who was going (largely) the same way as me. Followed her route which took up past lots of metallers waiting to be allowed into Download.

A few metal horns given back to them and lots of merriment!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Jun 2016)

Set a new commuting distance PB today - 112 miles into work - had the morning off


----------



## Truth (8 Jun 2016)

It has to be said mate , you ARE mental !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smithbat (8 Jun 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Set a new commuting distance PB today - 112 miles into work - had the morning off





Truth said:


> It has to be said mate , you ARE mental !!!!!!!!!


 I totally agree, very very impressive but a tiny bit mental. How long did that take you?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Jun 2016)

Smithbat said:


> I totally agree, very very impressive but a tiny bit mental. How long did that take you?



About 7 hours.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Jun 2016)

Set a new commuting record distance 16. 9 miles in no way do I feel inferior too @Supersuperleeds . What a perfect morning out at 6 in lovely warm conditions shorts for the first time this morning got to work just after 7 when it was beginning to get really warm .Extended homeward ride to 11 miles in scorching conditions sweating a bit


----------



## summerdays (8 Jun 2016)

I took a slight deviation this morning and enjoyed it and then ended up at the place for my course a little early so went to the nearby pump track for a bit of fun to waste some time!

Homeward commute....sticky! And spoils at the end by a bloke in a pick up truck parked completely across the cycle path blocking it! I wasn't impressed and he wasn't bothered and told me I could just go round. I know that but you could just park elsewhere!


----------



## Bazzer (8 Jun 2016)

Sticky but pleasurable ride in this morning, apart from some tw@t who decided to cut a T junction just as I approached from the blind part of the junction. 
Around 2pm saw dark clouds heading towards Manchester. Got to around 3pm and humidity at work noticably increased. Also felt the wind whipping up through the open windows at work and decided to get changed and make a break for it to save getting a soaking. (No waterproofs with me!) 
No rain and 15 miles later cycle into sunshine which is still here.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Jun 2016)

13 rider said:


> Set a new commuting record distance 16 miles in no way do I feel inferior too @Supersuperleeds . What a perfect morning out at 6 in lovely warm conditions shorts for the first time this morning got to work just after 7 when it was beginning to get really warm .Extended homeward ride to 11 miles in scorching conditions sweating a bit



I waved as I went by your house. Anybody outside must have thought I was a nutter


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (8 Jun 2016)

Last few miles seemed to be getting slower then caught by @martinclive and then realised back tyre was almost flat 

So trundled the last mile with all the weight on the front

I was beginning to think I was getting old and worn out!


----------



## martinclive (9 Jun 2016)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Last few miles seemed to be getting slower then caught by @martinclive and then realised back tyre was almost flat
> 
> So trundled the last mile with all the weight on the front
> 
> I was beginning to think I was getting old and worn out!


Sorry did not notice your tyre - was too busy looking at that headband!!!


----------



## Gert Lush (9 Jun 2016)

Almost hit by cars twice today. Once half my fault the other not at all. That's one a mile. Oh well, move on and learn


----------



## Truth (9 Jun 2016)

Precisely , move on and learn


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Jun 2016)

Was a bit cold first thing this morning, after half a mile I went home to get a long sleeved top. 

Back in SS top for the ride to the lbs at dinner time to get the gears sorted and same again on a cracking ride home tonight, very little wind and very warm.


----------



## Origamist (9 Jun 2016)

Still muggy and only light wind. Bike is running nice with the new Pacenti rims and the single ring set-up is great. Should have done it last year. 

Looks like I'll be lucky to dodge the showers on the way home though.


----------



## RoubaixCube (9 Jun 2016)

Nice ride home. lots of cyclists on the the road so i wasnt lonely. A few of them even commented on my Cube 
Half of the cyclists i rode with for a while had absolutely appalling road sense. quite a few of them were RLJ'rs and a lady around clerkenwell road on a steelie was so adamant about getting in front of me every time we stopped at a set of lights annoyed the hell out of me - She wasnt as fast as me pulling away and the way she started off would always see her swerve into my path so I had to take it slow.... Why do people do this?? If i know a rider will be faster then me pulling away from a set of lights then I'd be courteous and stay behind him so I can try my poor attempt at wheelsucking when the lights change  Maybe i should think about my positioning when it comes to traffic lights.


----------



## HarryTheDog (9 Jun 2016)

Annoying ride home, gear change got worse and worse until no gear change at all, felt like frayed cable stuck in the housing. Sure enough it was, pain in the butt changing the cable ( I keep several at home) and re-taping the bars. Also found a big slice in the rear tyre. (Michelin Pro4 endurance) ordered 2 as they are only 21.99 at the moment as the have been superceeded by the Michelin Powers.


----------



## RoubaixCube (10 Jun 2016)

Nobber tailgated me then tried to overtake on my right as i was turning right. Had the nerve to stick his head out the window and call me a c**t before driving off. Impatient tw@t. Happened literally less tgen a minute down the road from my house. 

Speaking of tw@ts. Addison lee driver stopped well before a set of traffic lights (at least 1 car and a half gap) and absolutely wouldn't move forward. Honked at me as i decided to filter past and stopped in front of him. A pretty loud 'f**k off' saw him away


----------



## Smithbat (10 Jun 2016)

Yesterday when I was riding home I filtered up through the traffic to the ASL at a set of lights and sat next to the bus driver who was also in the ASL, he looked at me very sheepishly and said 'I'm not supposed to be in here am I?' I shook my head and said 'not really mate'. We smiled and laughed, it was a nice exchange which hopefully he has learned from.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jun 2016)

Cracking weather this morning meant I got another good ride into work and despite seeing the forecast was for heavy rain at home time I decided to go in on the road bike and SS top and shorts.

Got very wet and a very dirty white bike to clean tomorrow, but sod it, it was worth it. Got caught in a huge downpour but was grinning like a schoolboy as I went along the cycle paths and by all the cars stuck in the rush hour


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (10 Jun 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Set a new commuting distance PB today - 112 miles into work - had the morning off


Sterling effort fella, great work, well done.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (10 Jun 2016)

Once again the forecast was for heavy rain showers this afternoon, once again the forecast was wrong. They weren't heavy, they were of biblical proportion! At times I struggled to see, but I was warm so it was pretty enjoyable. I did an extended trip out to Download festival to see how its all cracking off, those poor buggers...


----------



## RoubaixCube (10 Jun 2016)

oh the humidity!!

Nice ride home. Decided to dispense with the thin base layer before I left work as it was 17-18'c outside. Not alot worth mentioning. A bunch of children on MTBs cycling on the road and infuriating road users and an impatient nobber on a fixie who decided he was too important to filter on the left when there was a bit of a pile up down Angel Islington heading towards Holloway Road and decided to filter down the right hand side and almost got pancaked by a mini cab who pulled out of a side road and was turning right. Said cyclist proceeded to swear at the cab driver and continued to ride his bicycle zig zagging between stationary traffic on the left and the road on the right in front of oncoming traffic. I'll see if i can get the footage up from my gopro.


----------



## RoubaixCube (10 Jun 2016)

Noob editing skills still - Just using GoPro Studio for a quick edit.





> Keep an eye on the guy on the right with a black rucksack, white t shirt riding the fixie from 0:14.
> 
> 2:41 - He almost gets hit by a car pulling out from the left
> 
> ...


----------



## Origamist (13 Jun 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Noob editing skills still - Just using GoPro Studio for a quick edit.




Not sure if serious.

First incident, a car pulls out on him from a side road and he takes appropriate, evasive action.

Second incident he is overtaking on the right and a black cab attempts a u-turn in front of him. Once again, his reactions are quick and he swerves in time. In the second incident, the cyclist could have been riding more slowly, given that he was passing a bus that obscured the road conditions and traffic, but the taxi should have made sure it was clear before attempting the turn.

I’m not going to go through the entire video criticizing your riding, but I would recommend giving stationary cars more space – you’re riding in the door zone. Also the undertake on the HGV with the zebra crossing was not the best.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (13 Jun 2016)

A very drizzly affair this morning, soaked through within about 10minutes. Straight forward rides in with no extensions are the cards this week, having a bit of a rest week.


----------



## tallliman (13 Jun 2016)

Very much a rest week for me, big ride this coming weekend so need a break to let the legs recover. Hoping to commute tomorrow.


----------



## Dec66 (13 Jun 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Noob editing skills still - Just using GoPro Studio for a quick edit.



My nerves are shot just watching that.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jun 2016)

That was a somewhat damp last couple of miles today - got caught out by a torrential downpour which only eased off once I was indoors. Just a pity I couldn't put the shoes & backpack into the washing machine on a spin cycle to give them a chance of being useable tomorrow - at least I have back-ups available.


----------



## 13 rider (14 Jun 2016)

played race the rain this morning and won  . Had to take car for a MOT today so put bike in the back dropped the car off early and set off heading straight for the dark cloud in the distance . Straight route this morning no extending got to the paper shop 100yards before work and its starts to spit quick dash in and onto work before i got worse . Coffee now as I am at work early but dry. Don't think Ill be lucky on the way home


----------



## Dec66 (14 Jun 2016)

13 rider said:


> played race the rain this morning and won



Me, too!



13 rider said:


> Don't think Ill be lucky on the way home



Me neither!


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jun 2016)

Another one who had to race the rain, seemed like it was behind me for the trip in. Good thing too as a forgot my rain jacket/wind cheater. Fingers crossed for a dry commute home.


----------



## Andrew_P (14 Jun 2016)

The Euros are mullering me. Many Belgium beers last night friends over, in bed at 1.30am up at 5.15am and out in to a headwind to work . Slow, slow painful progress. The question is do I continue the theme and consume the Sagres for the Portugal game.


----------



## HarryTheDog (14 Jun 2016)

Entertainment this morning was provided by a guy on a fixed track bike with pursuit bars. I have met him before, he is uber fast but not what I would call the friendliest chap in the world. I went past him at a junction whilst he was playing with his cycle computer. He then chased me down but I dropped him up a hill. He caught me back up a mile later and went past with no hesitation then gave me a demo of his prowess. He wound it up to 27mph on the flat into a crosswind and kept it there for half a mile. He must have had the bike geared for the velodrome as he was not spinning like a loon.
However there is a saying, sometimes its not the fastest guy who wins the race but the smartest. At the next complicated traffic junction my knowledge of the light sequences paid off and whilst he stuck to the cycle way I hit the road, flying straight through as the lights changed to green before me. Never saw him again!
I suspect as others have said it will be a deluge on the way home so I put the mudguards on this morning and packed my decent waterproof.


----------



## Twizit (14 Jun 2016)

Missed the rain this morning, although v wet roads. Looks like a nice deluge timed for the evening commute home though.

Never bother with a waterproof for the commute in anything but winter months though. It's warm enough not to bother me for an hour or so in the rain, and I find putting up with a wet cycling shirt preferable to an hour of boil in the bag (and ending up just as wet but for different reasons!) if I use a WP jacket.


----------



## seraphina (14 Jun 2016)

One of the main routes through a small town on my commute currently has no road markings, as it's been surface dressed. Vehicle drivers were noticeably more polite...


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (14 Jun 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Noob editing skills still - Just using GoPro Studio for a quick edit.




I thought that the other guy you were following in the second half of the video had a flashing rucksack! 

Until I realised that it was reflecting your flashing front light. 

You mentioned that the subject rider felt he was too important to filter to the left. Didn't you follow him down the right?

Graham


----------



## TheJDog (14 Jun 2016)

Soaked this morning and had to put on my emergency t-shirt which is an american XL, looks like a tent, yet bizarrely has a very small neck hole.


----------



## glenn forger (14 Jun 2016)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I thought that the other guy you were following in the second half of the video had a flashing rucksack!
> 
> Until I realised that it was reflecting your flashing front light.
> 
> ...



Yep. Then titles the clip "This is why cyclists are hated!" What a dick.


----------



## Ciar (14 Jun 2016)

Easy ride in this AM avoided any real rain just a very slight spray which was actually nice, the return journey is going to be interesting ;-)


----------



## 13 rider (14 Jun 2016)

Tonight I raced the rain and lost .Manged to finish work a bit early could see the sky getting darker where I was heading got a third of the way home and it starts to spit so on with the rain jacket a mile later it's chucking it down . Got some strange looks when I walked into the Garage reception to pick up the car in shorts and dripping rain everywhere .Picked the car up put the bike in the boot and guess what it's stop raining . Perversely I enjoyed riding in the rain already in wasn't cold


----------



## RoubaixCube (14 Jun 2016)

Origamist said:


> Not sure if serious.
> 
> First incident, a car pulls out on him from a side road and he takes appropriate, evasive action.
> 
> ...



I am serious actually.

First incident - you could already see the car pulling out. why not slowdown and let the car pass? I was within 30m of him and the left hand side of the road was absolutely clear at 2:42 no cars were parked there past the Enterprise van but before that at around 2:41 you can already see the front of the white car is sticking out so there's no reason why he couldn't of anticipated it and just slowed down to let the car pass before he carried on. Same thing with the Taxi that was doing the U-turn, Im sure he was able to see it indicating and pulling out but he decided to try and chance it by going wide and seeing if he could slip past before the cab could complete its turn,* either way *even if he did manage to slip past the cab driver most likely would of clipped him if not come _extremely_ close to clipping him - and we as cyclists moan about close passes?

Then he swung into a path of another car (even though it was stationary) who honked at him after lifting his hands and probably saying "what the hell you doing??" at the cab driver.

my own opinion is 'impatient cyclist is impatient' - And by all means you're welcome to criticize my riding, I haven't been cycling on the road as long as others and neither have i taken any road safety cycle courses so everything i've learnt has been passed on through friends or by observing others while im out cycling on the road.

One thing I do, do though is keep an eye on whats coming up a head of me and if i can see theres nobody inside the parked cars on my left or right then i will cycle closer to them, otherwise Im not that stupid. Ive been cycling on the road probably just coming to or just a little over a year now. and not once have i ever been put in a position where i was almost doored.

Hopefully you'll be able to understand my comments from my perspective. There are bad cyclists, and there are bad drivers but to be almost hit 2 or 3 times in the space of 4-5mins?? those near collisions were avoidable - at least in my eyes


----------



## Dec66 (14 Jun 2016)

Took a detour tonight; instead of going south east, I went south west to pop to @vickster's and pick up the Joe Blow (thanks, @vickster ).

Now, I really dislike my commute... But I have to say, if that was my regular ride I think I'd give up cycling. Having done that trip down the length of CS7, I'll never moan about Walworth Road again.

To confound matters, instead of going all the way along the A232 going back, I decided to drop off to avoid Central Croydon, and went past Lloyd Park and along Coombe Lane.

Smart Arse is now lying in bed, knackered.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jun 2016)

First Drive Commute. 30 mins in, over an hour home. This will get worse when I do full time. Joy of driving.


----------



## Origamist (14 Jun 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> I am serious actually.
> 
> First incident - you could already see the car pulling out. why not slowdown and let the car pass? I was within 30m of him and the left hand side of the road was absolutely clear at 2:42 no cars were parked there past the Enterprise van but before that at around 2:41 you can already see the front of the white car is sticking out so there's no reason why he couldn't of anticipated it and just slowed down to let the car pass before he carried on. Same thing with the Taxi that was doing the U-turn, Im sure he was able to see it indicating and pulling out but he decided to try and chance it by going wide and seeing if he could slip past before the cab could complete its turn,* either way *even if he did manage to slip past the cab driver most likely would of clipped him if not come _extremely_ close to clipping him - and we as cyclists moan about close passes?
> 
> ...



This is not the appropriate thread, but briefly...

I'd certainly recommend learning from the mistakes of others, it's a lot less painful than learning from your own mishaps. However, one of the benefits of having a camera is the opportunity to analyse your riding and bike handling. Learning how to approach situations differently is something we can all benefit from.

I'd not focus your attention and ire on other cyclists who you think are skirting with danger, but look closer to home as this is something you can actually do something about. If you want to post a thread with video of your commute, I can guarantee lots of people will offer advice, constructive criticism and abuse (I speak from experience).

Take it easy.


----------



## Origamist (14 Jun 2016)

Rivers and lakes on the roads around Knutsford and Mobberley, BB deep in some parts. Bailed at Holmes Chapel after watching a car briefly aquaplane. 

Hoping for drier tomorrow, otherwise it's neoprene and not Lycra that will be worn.


----------



## Karlt (15 Jun 2016)

Soggy but not bad ride in, fast ride home with a clutch of PBs going from Sheffield city centre to Woodseats an on to Meadowhead. One nobber left hook but not close enough to get me.


----------



## subaqua (15 Jun 2016)

my first proper commute on the new Radon bike. its nice . needs some tweaking to the bar positions as i got tingly hands after about 25 minutes. nice ride to paddington from Leytonstone and had i not stopped for 10 minutes to chat to a guy i worked with a few years ago it would have been a 40 minute journey. which isn't bad considering i havent ridden properly since i got offed 6 weeks ago. funny thing the mind innit ! 

nice clear bus lanes along Euston Road/Marylebone road too. still lots of speed dicks on the regents canal though. ringing a bell does not make me dematerialise and you need to slow down nobber. 

Not sure about the schwalbe spicer tyres though. feel strange. 

now to lose the weight i piled on from not riding.


----------



## Origamist (15 Jun 2016)

5 mile detour due to road works not being completed on time. Could have been worse, could only have been a two mile diversion! No rain either...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Jun 2016)

It's been something of a damp commuting week so far.

Today there was added thunder and lightning but it sneaked up from behind so I was getting drenched while looking at blue sky and fluffy white clouds ahead.


----------



## gavgav (15 Jun 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> It's been something of a damp commuting week so far.


That's the understatement of the year!


----------



## Origamist (15 Jun 2016)

Had to go via Wilmslow to collect some train tickets and saw Hacienda71 along the Wilmslow bypass. It had been a long time. 

Dodged all but one shower and that was sharp and thankfully short. Was a bit tired a few miles from home, but the thought of scampi and chips kept me going...


----------



## martint235 (16 Jun 2016)

A very quick 17.3mph commute this morning. A large part of that was due to the plastic hatted, wheel sucking, red light jumper that it took a few miles to finally shake off. T**t. Still, he can go to work on his carbon racing bike with his streamlined rucksack knowing that an old bloke on a steel bike with a Carradice sail on the back creamed him.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (16 Jun 2016)

I'm feeling a bit under the weather today, even though the cycling normally keeps me very healthy, so I'm treating myself to a day off tomorrow, for a long weekend.  I've already told my manager at work, so no surprises for them. I pootled home at a relatively sedate pace (although most likely still within the ideal fat-burning zone ).


----------



## subaqua (16 Jun 2016)

Lovely ride home last night. regwents canal path was a tad busy with people not on bikes and interested in phone screen. I generally now just stop and wait for them to walk into me. 

the ride in this morning was good. as was early and just getting light. nobody on the towpath except for me.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jun 2016)

subaqua said:


> I generally now just stop and wait for them to walk into me.



Now I would like to see that


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jun 2016)

Really warm this morning but overcast. It looked like it was going to rain and felt a few spots but got to work dry. Looking very heavy and grey out though.

Nasty RTA this morning in Petts Wood. Coming together of 2 cars, one of which was hugely mangled with the services using those jaws to cut it open. Hope the occupants are ok. No doubt will read about it in the local rag next week.


----------



## summerdays (16 Jun 2016)

I was on a narrow bit of cycle path (just next to the ring road where it is about 5 lanes wide approaching the M32), with cyclists coming towards me ... they didn't slow much and the back one almost fell off into the road. They could have waited a second, slowing down to allow me to pass the very narrow part!


----------



## fimm (16 Jun 2016)

Wet yesterday, wet again today.
Should one object to a close pass from another cyclist?
Today's rubbish driving was brought to you by the driver of the small bus who decided to pull out into oncoming traffic to overtake me.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jun 2016)

fimm said:


> Should one object to a close pass from another cyclist?



Yes


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (16 Jun 2016)

A few years ago I said I enjoyed cycling in the rain, to clarify I no longer enjoy cycling in the rain........


----------



## martint235 (16 Jun 2016)

Another 17.3 average, this time thanks to the wendyballers not being on the road. Strangely enough, a bobber count of zero. I wonder if there's anything to be drawn from that


----------



## Smithbat (16 Jun 2016)

martint235 said:


> Another 17.3 average, this time thanks to the wendyballers not being on the road. Strangely enough, a bobber count of zero. I wonder if there's anything to be drawn from that


Can I ask what a Wendyballer and a bobber is/are?


----------



## summerdays (16 Jun 2016)

I think windy all is football, and there seemed to be an important match on today so they presumably all fell ill to watch it!


----------



## martint235 (16 Jun 2016)

Smithbat said:


> Can I ask what a Wendyballer and a bobber is/are?


A wendyballer is a fan or player of soccer as opposed to proper football also known as rugby.

And a bobber is apparently Apple's translation of nobber


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Jun 2016)

I raced the rain home tonight, I held it off for 31 miles before it caught me with half a mile to go. I now know how the breakaway feels when the sprinters teams chase them down


----------



## 13 rider (16 Jun 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I raced the rain home tonight, I held it off for 31 miles before it caught me with half a mile to go. I now know how the breakaway feels when the sprinters teams chase them down


If you got caught it the torrent we got north of Leicester at 1800 I bet you got soaked . I got home and sat in the car on the driveway for 10 mins for it to slow . The last two miles were the worst conditions Id drove in roads like rivers . You could always take the short route you know


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Jun 2016)

13 rider said:


> If you got caught it the torrent we got north of Leicester at 1800 I bet you got soaked . I got home and sat in the car on the driveway for 10 mins for it to slow . The last two miles were the worst conditions Id drove in roads like rivers . You could always take the short route you know



I didn't hit the rain until about 7 but it wasn't too bad, not like yesterday dinner time when I sheltered under a tree for a while, that was torrential.


----------



## Arjimlad (17 Jun 2016)

Cars passing me on Earthcott Lane ended up in an eight car disagreement about which of the queues should reverse. The smaller queue prevailed, but I managed to get pass them all. Pesky nuisance holding up cyclists ! 

And then a ginger cat popped out of the hedge & ambled along the road in the same direction as me. Worried it would break out across my path I said "Oi!" to no avail, so then shouted "Woof!" in a gruff voice which had the desired effect.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jun 2016)

Riding along this morning, another cyclist coming the other way, he must have scared a rabbit or a hare as it ran full pelt straight towards me, head on collision just averted as it swerved around me as I slammed the brakes on, other cyclist laughed I thought I was going to have a heart attack.


----------



## Andrew_P (17 Jun 2016)

The last 7 days I have cycled in my top 3 worst storm weather twice one hitting number 1 spot on Saturday. Wonder how @ianrauk rain excel sheet is doing. I think June outstrips Oct-Feb, I don't keep a record just how it feels!


----------



## Andrew_P (17 Jun 2016)

Oh and entering in my top 5 most hated part of commuting are the one that travel 1-2 miles from the station to home going flat out glancing behind so clearly in a race and make me feel like an unfit twat as I chase them down and then they swerve off in to their street and you can see the feckers sit up and puff their chest out (whilst gasping for breath). I should have gone after him and as he sat up did a Peter Sagan crossing the line as I passed.

Number one hate is still the quality of driving, which makes me irritated.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jun 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> The last 7 days I have cycled in my top 3 worst storm weather twice one hitting number 1 spot on Saturday. Wonder how @ianrauk rain excel sheet is doing. I think June outstrips Oct-Feb, I don't keep a record just how it feels!



October to Feb - 20 rainy commutes (not days, but journeys)
June 2016 - 1 rainy commute

I have been very lucky that I seemed to have dodged all the rain in the mornings and evenings but there does seem to have been a heck of a lot of rain this month.


----------



## summerdays (17 Jun 2016)

I think the recent weather has been fine.... I've managed to dodge lots of showers, it's been warm and sunny, my main complaint would be a little too humid.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Jun 2016)

A snapshot from one of my commutes earlier in the week:






I got the whole round trip in without getting wet today. Unfortunately the conditions this week were the last straw for my back wheel which has worn to the point the rim is cracking. I've swapped it for a slightly less worn one until I can sort it out properly.

On a lighter note I got some riding in while I should have been working as the boss has got an E-bike for his wife to try out. Of course it had to be built up and tested didn't it?


----------



## EthelF (20 Jun 2016)

I thought the herons on the park this morning had mastered the art of looking fed up, bedraggled and miserable.

I suspect they thought the same of the lone passing cyclist.


----------



## Arjimlad (20 Jun 2016)

I thought I would just do the 6 mile route in today, because of the heavy rain, but ended up enjoying it so much I pushed it to 10.5 miles as usual.

Only saw one other rider this morning. Farewell the fair-weather cyclists !

One stupidly late overtake on a very blind bend today, fortunately there was no oncoming vehicle otherwise the collision might have taken me out as well as the idiot.


----------



## subaqua (20 Jun 2016)

light drizzle at end of commute to one office. then when I went to other office got soaked in that MASSIVE downpour about 8am


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jun 2016)

A wet commute this morning but quite mild with it. After my 155 mile ride yesterday I wasn't really feeling the normal extended commute so stuck to the direct one instead. Even with the rain there were a good few cycling commuters today, a couple of them top to toe in full winter gear .


----------



## shouldbeinbed (20 Jun 2016)

I've done it by tram today. Drier but not nearly as enjoyable


----------



## summerdays (20 Jun 2016)

I had a whole series of close overtakes.... I eventually ended up exclaiming something a little rude!! Got mad and at the next set of lights guessed I just had enough time to get to the ASL... And I did (passing at least some of those that had passed me closely), and the next section was a narrow bit that I kept them behind me until I turned off so I had my revenge on some (yes it might even have been the narrow UPHILL bit where I was in primary (Kellaway lights and I'm slow uphill)).


----------



## subaqua (20 Jun 2016)

I know what the C in CS2 , 6 , 1 stands for its CANAL . cos they were all feeking flooded again today. poorly built infrastructure. 

lovely ride home though. just damp from riding in the canal superhighways


----------



## Drago (20 Jun 2016)

Driving home form my temporary employ drinking tea and generally jerking off and doing very little for a large credit card company, I came up behind a roadie in a Team Milton Keynes top. He was cracking along, an easy 40MPH on the flat. Alas, one of the seams on his shorts had split about 6" long, and he had a chunk of hairy arse on show. Fortunately I managed to maintain control of my vehicle despite the shock.


----------



## subaqua (20 Jun 2016)

Drago said:


> Driving home form my temporary employ* drinking tea and generally jerking off and doing very little for a large credit card company*, I came up behind a roadie in a Team Milton Keynes top. He was cracking along, an easy 40MPH on the flat. Alas, one of the seams on his shorts had split about 6" long, and he had a chunk of hairy arse on show. Fortunately I managed to maintain control of my vehicle despite the shock.



could describe any of the call centre staff for any of the credit card companies !


----------



## Drago (20 Jun 2016)

Nothing as gauche as call centre work. Last thing I want to do is talk the the public.


----------



## Leaway2 (20 Jun 2016)

I saw the Google map car coming towards me, so I sat up and waved as it went passed


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jun 2016)

A lovely mornings commute today. Back to the extended mileage as my legs seem to have recovered from Sunday's mega ride. Nice, warm and sunny out. A good few other cyclists out and about this morning including a couple who indulged in a bit of SCR... jolly fun and made for rapid progress.

Also nice to see my good riding buddy @rb58 in Deptford. I thought to myself, I recognise those hairy legs..  Is that odd?


----------



## KneesUp (21 Jun 2016)

My trousers were not in my rucksack. I discovered this when I arrived at work.


----------



## Tom B (21 Jun 2016)

KneesUp said:


> My trousers were not in my rucksack. I discovered this when I arrived at work.



More than once I have arrived home to learn that I have left my house keys at work.


----------



## Karlt (21 Jun 2016)

Took it a bit easy on the uphills and ended up with what is for me a really good time for the total commute. This reminds me that I'm a plodder, not a sprinter.

Overtook an Audi at one point. That made me happier than I have any right to be.


----------



## rugby bloke (21 Jun 2016)

KneesUp said:


> My trousers were not in my rucksack. I discovered this when I arrived at work.


For some reason this reminds me of the old spy films when the spy and their handler would meet in a park and exchange passwords:
Spy:"My trousers were not in my rucksack"
Handler: "I discovered this when I arrived at work"


----------



## rivers (21 Jun 2016)

Nearly got knocked off my cycle today by some jackass overtaking from the opposite direction. Instead of waiting for me to pass before he overtook the cyclist in front of him, he thought I should ride in the bushes. I was not happy. In other news, knocked a bit of time off my commute this morning, and slowly, but surely, my speed is getting quicker, as is the commute. The mile long hill to the top of campus (work at a uni) at the end of my journey still isn't fun though.


----------



## LoftusRoadie (21 Jun 2016)

Yesterday.
6.30 am. Woke up. Looked outside. No rain.
7.05 am. Got up. Looked outside. No rain.
7.15 am. Got on bike. No rain.
7.30 am. Rain.
8.50am. Still raining when i arrived at work.
Drenched!


----------



## lutonloony (21 Jun 2016)

Reached down to shift up a couple of gears ready for the slight downhill keep up with the cars bit, only to remember now have to use brake lever thingies, all out of sorts


----------



## summerdays (21 Jun 2016)

rivers said:


> Nearly got knocked off my cycle today by some jackass overtaking from the opposite direction. Instead of waiting for me to pass before he overtook the cyclist in front of him, he thought I should ride in the bushes. I was not happy. In other news, knocked a bit of time off my commute this morning, and slowly, but surely, my speed is getting quicker, as is the commute. The mile long hill to the top of campus (work at a uni) at the end of my journey still isn't fun though.


We had the same problem from the opposite side of the fence this morning as my husband had to brake due to a car overtaking a cyclist rather than wait 5 secs till we had passed.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Jun 2016)

I like the hotter weather as the car drivers have their windows down, so when you shout at a nobber that he is a useless self-gratification artist he can definitely hear you.


----------



## aferris2 (21 Jun 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I like the hotter weather as the car drivers have their windows down, so when you shout at a nobber that he is a useless self-gratification artist he can definitely hear you.



Yep. I think I gave the lady in the big BMW lump a bit of a shock when she decided to pull out from the side of the road as I was passing. I managed to shout "Watch!" just in time before the gap closed completely. Fortunately her wing mirrors were still folded back and she only had the one hand to turn the steering wheel (other hand was keeping her phone warm against her ear) so the gap closed a bit slower than it could have. 
I did have a word...


----------



## martint235 (22 Jun 2016)

Boring, sweatty commute. Nothing happened, wasn't trying to be quick so wasn't. No close passes, no numpties. Just a cycle to work.


----------



## Smithbat (22 Jun 2016)

KneesUp said:


> My trousers were not in my rucksack. I discovered this when I arrived at work.


I did that last week, I looked very smart sat at my desk in my nice work top however leggings on the bottom looked a bit daft. I didn't get up a whole lot that day.


----------



## Tin Pot (22 Jun 2016)

First commute back since ironman , a little achey if I'm honest. Good to be back in the saddle for a proper ride though.


----------



## Karlt (22 Jun 2016)

aferris2 said:


> Yep. I think I gave the lady in the big BMW lump a bit of a shock when she decided to pull out from the side of the road as I was passing. I managed to shout "Watch!" just in time before the gap closed completely. Fortunately her wing mirrors were still folded back and she only had the one hand to turn the steering wheel (other hand was keeping her phone warm against her ear) so the gap closed a bit slower than it could have.
> I did have a word...



Prize numpty there then. Wing mirrors still folded so not only did she not look properly, she _couldn't_ have even if she'd wanted to. Too many of this type out there.


----------



## Twizit (22 Jun 2016)

Stupidly* decided to go for a 5 mile run on Monday when I had a day off and it was pouring with rain so much that I didn't fancy three hours of it on the bike.

Two normal days of cycling commuting later and my legs are still killing me and I can't walk up and down stairs without the aid of two handrails and a lot of muttered expletives. I'm not getting much sympathy at home or at work.

* I really should know better. I'm not built for running and I normally restrict such activities to an annual plod around the park on Boxing Day


----------



## subaqua (22 Jun 2016)

KneesUp said:


> My trousers were not in my rucksack. I discovered this when I arrived at work.


my shirt wasn't in mine today. yesterday it was my phone. 

anyway had a great ride in in record time despite a sensible slow pace along regents canal when all others seemed to be time trial PBing . DROP your pace NOBBERS. 

ride home was great too and the MAMIL Roadie with all the gear and no idea that kept leapfrogging me at traffic lights asked if mine was an electric bike. no mate its not its training and fuel ( Pies N Guinness) that makes me get that heavy tourer going at a fair lick . 

also got the balance of this bike now so can trackstand again. YAAAAAY


----------



## Hacienda71 (22 Jun 2016)

Looked over my shoulder after hearing a bike behind me out in the countryside. Full Tinkoff kit and Team Wiggins kit. Kept a reasonable pace up for the next few miles, wasn't passed but knew they weren't far behind. Checked flyby tonight it was Adam Blythe and Chris Lawless out on a 90 mile training ride in the hills. Second time I have seen them in the last week on the commute.


----------



## si_c (22 Jun 2016)

Eventless commute in this morning.

Was riding downhill on dual lane A road at about 34mph on the way home though, shoulder checked quickly, looked forward and a taxi was pulling off from the curb across both lanes about 30yds ahead of me with oncoming traffic. Managed to get around him ok, but did brick it a little. Only for a nob in a 4x4 to pull out on me on a rab about a mile down the road.

Several more dopey people out today not watching what they were doing.


----------



## markharry66 (23 Jun 2016)

Lovely biblical weather. Sure moses had departed the red sea I was caught in the middle of it. But dont let that put you off driving and texting


----------



## Nocode (23 Jun 2016)

Yeah, that was wet.

Thunder and lightning late last night, torrential rain most of the night. Woke-up and it wasn't actually raining. Walk to shed to get bike, still no rain, pump tyres-up, leave shed it starts with some light rain. On the bike, 2 mins up the road and the heavens open. It's so warm there was no way I was going to bother with waterproofs, just had my gabba (which did pretty well), shorts and overshoes (which did nowt).

Large lakes of water across the roads and little way to avoid them. Took a detour through Southwark Park which again had vast lakes of water under some of the trees and across the grass. The ducks and sea gulls seemed to like it though...

...but it was still a damn fun ride


----------



## Shut Up Legs (23 Jun 2016)

Very wintry today. I got home about 30 minutes ahead of a moderate rain storm which is about to hit. Tonight's minimum is 4, and tomorrow's max is 9. I commute in all weathers, though, so it's just a point of interest for me instead of an inconvenience.

Yes, I can hear the rain starting...


----------



## HarryTheDog (23 Jun 2016)

Due to the rain of biblical proportions I decided to do a half drive half ride commute on my 29er. It was a bit of a gamble as I had just had the rim replaced on the rear wheel and it is tubeless and I have not ridden on it yet and overnight it lost all its air, anyway I pumped it up and threw it in the car.
Driving though Hornchirch there was a Kia Sedona in front of me,( big MPV) a young girl ( 13-14) was running along the pavement with a brolly up. She just ran straight out in front of the car without looking. I hammered the anchors on fully expecting to be jumping out in the next 2 seconds to call an ambulance and administer first aid. No the Kia driver by some unknown power managed to stop it on a sixpence in the pouring rain, the girl neither looked or apologised despite missing death or serious injury by inches, she just carried on running.

When I got to Rainham the rain was coming down in buckets. Still jumped on the bike and good job to. Traffic was solid everywhere. A13 was closed in several places due to flooding and a very nasty accident in Barking. I was soaked but grinning like a loon, it was like having a luke warm shower. My neoprene overshoes kept the rain out for 200 yards as I had to go through an axle high flood, my Gore active rain jacket was as wet inside as out by the end of the ride.

Bloody tubeless tyre let nearly all its air go as I leapt off a kerb in Barking, emptied 2 gas canisters into it and it was fine till work. Best buy a couple for the journey home.Hopefully it'll be bedded in now.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jun 2016)

I just don't get it. The weather Gods must love me at the moment. After all the rainstorms last night I thought I was going to be in for one hell of a wet commute. Even when I got up this morning it was still raining. However by the time I had left at 7.45 it had eased to just a very fine mizzle. 5 minutes into the commute and it was dry. Amazing. However..1: the roads were an absolute mess with a a couple of floods 2: The weather for the commute home looks very wet indeed.


----------



## martint235 (23 Jun 2016)

That was stupidly wet. It was like swimming. However as I was wet through by the top of Welling Way I quite enjoyed the rest of the commute. No muppets (I could be cruel and suggest this was because I only saw one other cyclist). I'm now preparing myself psychologically for clambering into wet kit later.


----------



## Andrew_P (23 Jun 2016)

Well, I was confronted with this, should I detour around it or plough on through.... Well egged on by two ladies I couldn't resist..







Hmmm






Oh my has my ego been writing cheques my gravel bike cannot deliver?!?






Nope made it just hope the BB survived it lol


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Jun 2016)

I was up around midnight sitting on the front door step watching the torrential and lightning with a beer in hand.

Felt like the old days, when I didn't care about anything.


----------



## Twizit (23 Jun 2016)

Was supposed to be a day off the bike letting the train take the strain. Cancelled trains everywhere stopped that idea so opted for a late cycle commute in. No rain but drenched by the time I arrived... from sweat - horribly muggy this morning. 

Just the one muppet on a Boris bike on the E-W segregated highway - heading straight towards me, on the wrong side of the track merrily chatting away to his mate next to him with a Union Jack tied around his neck. A very loud "Oy" soon got his attention


----------



## subaqua (23 Jun 2016)

well the roads were like rivers. went and voted and there were queues at 07.15 !! rode along temple mill lane from crownfield road and was expecting a flood in the cycle lane at bottom of rail bridge but not what I saw. came up to the axles so was soaked. 

it carried on bucketing down through Viccy Park which was flooded across the road in several places. the canal towpath was flooded too. 

HOW MUCH RAIN last night ?


----------



## MichaelO (23 Jun 2016)

Twizit said:


> Was supposed to be a day off the bike letting the train take the strain. Cancelled trains everywhere stopped that idea so opted for a late cycle commute in. No rain but drenched by the time I arrived... from sweat - horribly muggy this morning.


Same here. Gave up on the trains at 8:30 and cycled instead. Stationary traffic for at least 10-12 miles of the commute!

Could be a very wet one home.


----------



## beetlejuice (23 Jun 2016)

Absolutely glorious sunshine up north, not a dark cloud in sight. Lovely ride in and added an extra mile on because it was so nice ☀️☀️


----------



## subaqua (23 Jun 2016)

How wet did I just get . wet enough to wring socks out , trousers , pants and shirt . was lovely warm rain too .


----------



## Glow worm (23 Jun 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Well, I was confronted with this, should I detour around it or plough on through.... Well egged on by two ladies I couldn't resist..
> 
> View attachment 132763
> 
> ...



Appropriate that the van in the pics is advertising 'splash poo' - it had come to the right place 

I must have had some of Ian's weather gods looking down on me on my way home just now. It went very dark as I left the office in Cambridge and started spitting, I managed to ride out of it and stayed just slightly ahead of it all the way home. As I opened my front door the heavens opened. I don't think I've ever managed to outpace weather before!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Jun 2016)

NIce fast (for me) ride in this morning but this eveing I felt more like pootling home so didn't rush too much and on a whim took a route I wouldn't normally use.

Along one of the lanes I encountered a young girl riding a bike with two flat tyres. I offered help and found the tubes were down due to neglect rather than being punctured but had rucked up inside the tyre after being ridden flat so they had to be removed to be reseated anyway.

After that good deed, karma brought me three close passes on the rest of the trip, one of them from a vehicle with a Cycle Shrewsbury "We give cyclists space" sticker in the back window. Typical.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (23 Jun 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> NIce fast (for me) ride in this morning but this eveing I felt more like pootling home so didn't rush too much and on a whim took a route I wouldn't normally use.
> 
> Along one of the lanes I encountered a young girl riding a bike with two flat tyres. I offered help and found the tubes were down due to neglect rather than being punctured but had rucked up inside the tyre after being ridden flat so they had to be removed to be reseated anyway.
> 
> After that good deed, karma brought me three close passes on the rest of the trip, one of them from a vehicle with a Cycle Shrewsbury "We give cyclists space" sticker in the back window. Typical.



Good things will happen to you because of that good deed.

Well done that man!



Graham


----------



## HarryTheDog (23 Jun 2016)

Wet ride home, due to the warmth I noticed quite a few cyclists and pedestrians had given up on waterproofs and were in shorts and T shirts and just got wet . Chatted with a fellow MTB'r, he had not commuted for 3 years and decided to return to the bike today because of the London disruption to public transport, he had forgotten how much fun it was speeding past cars stuck in a jam.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jun 2016)

Well that was as wet as an Otters pocket. For the first half hour of the commute the rain was so heavy. Stung the face. the second half wasn't so intense. It was a nice commute though. the rain was warm and it was good fun riding though all the big puddles. It really brings out the little kid in oneself.


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Jun 2016)

A good soaking for me too, thoroughly enjoyable. Once home it was straight over to the polling station in a monsoon, but both of us in flip flops. There was no queue!


----------



## subaqua (23 Jun 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Well that was *as wet as an Otters pocke*t. For the first half hour of the commute the rain was so heavy. Stung the face. the second half wasn't so intense. It was a nice commute though. the rain was warm and it was good fun riding though all the big puddles. It really brings out the little kid in oneself.


You are Carol Kirkwood AICMFP.  mmm Carol Kirkwood. now if she was the voice inside my head 








for Couch to 5K running


----------



## RoubaixCube (24 Jun 2016)

Back on the road since last weeks collision. Nice and sunny start! Very warm. Nice bit of sunshine and my new mitts turned up. Whoever had it just dumped it in my front yard. Charming...


----------



## subaqua (24 Jun 2016)

I don't like Schwalbe Spicer tyres. 
old bike 4 years no punctures with marathons
new bike 1 week and 2 fecking punctures. both glass shards from the rain we have had washing all crud to cycle lanes.

lovely and warm ride though.


----------



## RoubaixCube (25 Jun 2016)

slight traffic on the way home, bit of a pile up down finsbury park end, Stationary traffic for about a mile. It was a lot of fun filtering through that lot!

This morning i noticed the my drive chain being rather squeaky. It was the same on the ride home too! It was like a family of field mice running along my chain as i pedaled.

Came home, had food, made a cup of tea and found out that not only had baby spiders made a small home on my rear mech (my LBS leaves some bikes in their garden - All chained up when they close the shop of course) but my chain was absolutely bone dry. Whoever had worked on my bike had degreased it but never lubed it back up when they finished working on it. gave it a wipe down and slapped some wet lube on it, Its running much better now.

Those baby spiders better earn their keep though - I expect them to play the same part of an electric motor! If im not flying up hills at 20mph i will call my LBS and demand they refund me for the spiders - they didnt do their job as advertised!


----------



## HarryTheDog (27 Jun 2016)

Half commute on the 29er today as I plan a off-road excursion after work. Only incident was when about to overtake a roadie who wasn't keep a straight line so I warned him with a "coming past on your right" and he just veered right into my path. There was enough room to avoid him but he seemed to get very annoyed with me bellowing at him, all I can say is if you ride that slow and veer all over the place you should expect people to be overtaking and warning you.


----------



## John_S (27 Jun 2016)

Just to add to the joys of taking multiple thorough soakings recently I'm presently struggling to find a route which doesn't include several fords which have developed recently.

I'm not a fan of having to negotiate so many fords at the moment because the condition of the roads underneath isn't great and hitting a pot hole when going through them is just annoying. Plus having to submerge feet and in addition the filth that the bike gets covered in is not fun.

Still at least it's not cold so could be worse.


----------



## Arjimlad (27 Jun 2016)

A lovely sunny 6 miles to work today including a minibus overtaking me beautifully wide, but on a bend nearly colliding with an oncoming car.

Also for extra added fun a chap on a bike-shaped-object forced me to let him in by launching himself into the traffic in front of me, but I was able to overtake him fairly easily after some careful braking on a bend. I refrained from passing any comment.


----------



## Smithbat (27 Jun 2016)

I overtook a chap while going uphill! That is all :smug:


----------



## tallliman (27 Jun 2016)

Pretty quick ride into work followed by a dreamy 20mph average speed ride back home....well nearly home. Back tyre went bang about 2 miles from home so had to walk the rest of the way. Really frustrated but the positive is I can hold 20mph (with a little tailwind) for nearly 1 hr on the pretty flat.

Should add thanks to the pedestrian who stopped to check what occurred when she heard the large bang!


----------



## 13 rider (27 Jun 2016)

tallliman said:


> Pretty quick ride into work followed by a dreamy 20mph average speed ride back home....well nearly home. Back tyre went bang about 2 miles from home so had to walk the rest of the way. Really frustrated but the positive is I can hold 20mph (with a little tailwind) for nearly 1 hr on the pretty flat.
> 
> Should add thanks to the pedestrian who stopped to check what occurred when she heard the large bang!


Have riden on some gravel roads lately  good job it didn't go riding home on Saturday you've have got wetter


----------



## tallliman (27 Jun 2016)

@13 rider, I was on the other bike to Saturday! I think they'd just got worn out, somewhere around 2500-3000miles at a guess.


----------



## fossyant (27 Jun 2016)

tallliman said:


> Pretty quick ride into work followed by a dreamy 20mph average speed ride back home....well nearly home. Back tyre went bang about 2 miles from home so had to walk the rest of the way. Really frustrated but the positive is I can hold 20mph (with a little tailwind) for nearly 1 hr on the pretty flat.
> 
> Should add thanks to the pedestrian who stopped to check what occurred when she heard the large bang!



Walk of shame. Change the tube !


----------



## Tin Pot (27 Jun 2016)

Cycled into the back of a white van, I guess he brakes quicker than expected as I was checking traffic to pass him. Knocked my front wheel, failed to balance or unclip and unceremoniously dumped myself in a parachute roll in the middle of the road lifting the bike in the air. Mildly panicked as I still couldn't unclip to get myself off and out of the middle of the road, but did not die, dusted myself down and carried on a tad embarrassed.

Surprised white van man didn't leap out and give me an earful, probably too stoned to notice, or braked deliberately fast to get me...


----------



## lutonloony (27 Jun 2016)

Had to leave shared pavement to join onto dual carriage way with 40mph. Admittedly a cycle lane painted, but always a tad worrying. Add to this that you join just before lights and a left turn and it gets quite hairy. Very nice chappy in car who was turning left actually slowed down and let me go first. Did manage a slight thank you paw in the air.


----------



## Smithbat (28 Jun 2016)

What a glorious morning, no fleece just a t-shirt for my short commute. Idiot sat really close revving his engine as I sat at the traffic lights, I was concerned he would do a really close pass or something but he turned left instead of straight on, why he felt the need to sit two wheels in the ASL box revving I have no idea.

On a side note, the forgetting clothes thing continues, underwear is on my bed where I left it.....


----------



## HarryTheDog (28 Jun 2016)

I was all fun and games this morning.

Going past Bentley Golf course I spied a fast racing snake ahead so I saw if I could catch him, I slowly reeled him in, going past the Mcdonalds Farm T junction a dick head of a cyclist pulled out right in front of me as a car was overtaking me, complete bell end. I overtook him and gave him a dirty look. Then I shot past 2 club mates waiting by the side of the road for the bell-end who just pulled out in front of me.

Only good thing that came out of it was I got a 5th overall on the 0.9 mile Strava section due to me being so peed off, looks dodgy on Strava as my heart rate monitor is playing up and shows a heart rate of 71bpm.

I caught up to the racing snake just as I turned off.

I went down Harold Hill and entered the roundabout at speed, I spotted a fast moving moving merc coming into the roundabout from the left, I got the impression he was not going to stop , so screamed at him, sure enough he had not seen me, but he bloody heard me and skidded to a stop halfway into the roundabout missing me by a foot.

Then at the A12 lights, who turns up beside me but the van with dick head who gave me abuse on Friday, ( I took a strong position through a pinchpoint, he was so determined to overtake he did not spot the bollard and nearly went into it, then he tried to tell me I should be riding in the gutter ) there were 3 in the cab so I just gave him a smile, he studiously ignored me.


----------



## TheJDog (28 Jun 2016)

I was filtering up the outside of some traffic, when a guy who had been filtering up the inside just pulled out without looking (in either direction) from between two cars, forcing me to swerve way out. He seemed to think it was a race, so I let him go ahead, doing some crazy weaving between lorries parking and queues of cars. Later, on the way down a hill he was drafting a school Transit about a foot away from the bumper. Then when the transit stopped for a jogger at a zebra crossing, he darted down the tiny gap on the inside. Just blind luck he didn't total the jogger and himself. I don't think I've ever seen such a dangerous lunatic on a bike before. I would have given him some 'advice' if I'd caught him at any lights, but he turned off in a different direction.


----------



## Octet (28 Jun 2016)

Not my commute per-se but I saw a slightly overweight man overtake a group of lycra clad cyclists on road bikes as he bombed it down The Mall in London.

(What do you mean I shouldn't say "bombed it" in London.... oh right, sorry officer.)


----------



## tallliman (28 Jun 2016)

fossyant said:


> Walk of shame. Change the tube !



Not sure changing the tube would help when there's a large hole in the tyre!!


----------



## summerdays (28 Jun 2016)

Not brilliant somehow I managed to loose a screw on my pannier, and somebody in the next bike stand mangled to damage my mudguard. It was only there for 30 mins max, and when I came out the neighbouring bike had its handlebars tangled through by brake cables, and then the minute I tried riding I discovered the broken strut and a rubbing mudguard. 

At that point I started to regret the careful way I'd removed my bike from being tangled up in theirs!

The roads seemed quiet...


----------



## Tin Pot (29 Jun 2016)

Need to stop lazing about and get out earlier. Traffic is awful past 7:30


----------



## Smithbat (29 Jun 2016)

I did my official fastest time on my short commute today, the traffic light gods were smiling on me.


----------



## markharry66 (29 Jun 2016)

finally managed to get time down gone from 46 mins for 10.8 miles to 41 next hurdle get it down past 39 not bad for a week.


----------



## Smithbat (29 Jun 2016)

markharry66 said:


> finally managed to get time down gone from 46 mins for 10.8 miles to 41 next hurdle get it down past 39 not bad for a week.


Mine is 2.5 miles, I started off at just under 20 minutes, I can now do it in just over 12, lights depending.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jun 2016)

Wow, what a horrid commute home weather wise.
It is June right?
Supposed to be summer?

It was cold, it was wet, it was very blustery.
I've been warmer in December before now.

Mad.


----------



## summerdays (29 Jun 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Wow, what a horrid commute home weather wise.
> It is June right?
> Supposed to be summer?
> 
> ...


Yes I was cold and wishing I had more layers, and another cyclist in the office lent me a pair of gloves for my homeward commute though actually it was not as bad as earlier.

Also had two days with bad passes... In both cases I managed to get back in front to prove it was pointless! But I do worry when my got to prove my point steak comes to the fore....


----------



## rivers (29 Jun 2016)

Temperature wise I thought it was okay today. Glad I had the rain jacket though.


----------



## Tin Pot (30 Jun 2016)

A commute of two halves, in the morning several motorists cutting me up - one old lady offered sympathy having watched me shaking my head several times. In the evening a left hook nearly got me, which is unremarkable except that a pedestrian decided to get involved and tell me what's what. When he started with "You cyclists..." I missed the rest of the sentence as a torrent of abuse was coming out of my mouth. What an peanut.


----------



## subaqua (30 Jun 2016)

CS2 utter crapola. 

tesco at Mile end had the delivery frames in the fecking lane . then nearly left hooked 4 yes FOUR times by MGIFs driving vans. 

light drizzle to start with but dry and breezy by time i got to Battersea.


----------



## fimm (30 Jun 2016)

Yes, I went out in shorts on my big bike and regretted it! I was looking at my longs and thinking "Its JUNE! I can't wear those!" but I did wish I had, some of the time. I was glad I'd brought my full-fingered gloves.


----------



## J1888 (30 Jun 2016)

Looked like a pedestrian injured on Farringdon Rd going towards Blackfriars Bridge, hope he's OK.

That in itself wasn't that surprising, it seems a spot where there are lots of peds, bikes, cars, lorries, buses etc.

What I did take me slightly by surprise was ambulance and police coming northbound up the Cycle Superhighway!

Oh, and lots of complete moron cyclists still trying to weave in and out of bikes on slow moving Cycle Superhighway going to the Bridge.


----------



## 13 rider (30 Jun 2016)

Took the route through Bradgate park this morning . Deserted at 0600 spent the 2.5 miles dodging the deer on the road didn't see another sole lovely. 13 miles in in chilly conditions for June didn't remove arm warmers until 10 miles in just as the sun was breaking through . Needed 8.3 miles to get to 2600 miles for the year so commute home was exactly 8.3 so nice round total 100 miles head of schedule of 5000 for the year .Few spits and spits of rain which was threatening all ride but it held off


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jun 2016)

Another blustery commute home this evening. Nawty headwinds.. go on.. do one.
At last it wasn't cold and no rain either.

Had a really nice chat with a family on a day out on their bikes. Mum, Dad and little toddler in babyseat on the back of dad's bike. It was their first outing. Lovely stuff.


----------



## RoubaixCube (30 Jun 2016)

Wolfed down 3 mini soreen loafs an hour before cycling home. was pretty much sailing all the way home. slightly over 30mins so no PB got stuck in traffic in 3 places and two van drivers were having a scream at each other right in front of me blocking my path and holding up the rest of traffic.

I feel like Soreen is the 'magic potion' from René Goscinny's 'Asterix & Obelix'


----------



## Lonestar (30 Jun 2016)

J1888 said:


> Looked like a pedestrian injured on Farringdon Rd going towards Blackfriars Bridge, hope he's OK.
> 
> That in itself wasn't that surprising, it seems a spot where there are lots of peds, bikes, cars, lorries, buses etc.
> 
> ...



Ped also injured by cyclist on CS 2 between Stratford and Bow this morning...four cyclists were attending to him and he was holding his nose as I went past..Looks like he got off a bus and wandered into the cycle path...hope he's ok,I felt really sorry for him....Strange ride for me with a car coming blindly out of a turning in the first set of backstreets and nearly wiping me out.Driver laughed and I told him it wasn't f'king funny and called him a twat.He also had two mates in the car but at the time and now I couldn't give a f'k....Another Cyclist had a spill on entry to Bow roundabout...Think he slipped on the red line.Seemed ok.and I had grief there with another motorist who beeped me as I had drawn to the front and he was in the advanced bit on entry to the Bow roundabout...so I swore at the idiot....For all his rushing he got stuck in traffic after 200 yards on the left turn at the roundabout...Some people really are short of brains...No left hand turn signal either.Few other minor things but the cyclists on the CS 3 were ok...Bit of a rough ride in but when I got to work I shrugged...I've had many good commutes so I was due a bad one.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jun 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Wolfed down 3 mini soreen loafs an hour before cycling home. was pretty much sailing all the way home. slightly over 30mins so no PB got stuck in traffic in 3 places and two van drivers were having a scream at each other right in front of me blocking my path and holding up the rest of traffic.
> 
> I feel like Soreen is the 'magic potion' from René Goscinny's 'Asterix & Obelix'




@StuAff is yer man for all things Soreen


----------



## RoubaixCube (30 Jun 2016)

Forgot to mention that i passed a guy on a brand new Fuji Gran Fondo Classico 1.3  -- Absolutely beautiful bike!


----------



## StuAff (30 Jun 2016)

ianrauk said:


> @StuAff is yer man for all things Soreen


What's this mini loaf twaddle? They're flipping expensive! Lidl have standard size ones for 49p......


----------



## Lonestar (1 Jul 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Forgot to mention that i passed a guy on a brand new Fuji Gran Fondo Classico 1.3  -- Absolutely beautiful bike!



Yes I must admit I do a bit of flirting with other bikes.


----------



## fimm (1 Jul 2016)

I'm stopped (on my Brompton) in an ASL and a chap on a Boardman hybrid stops next to me. We exchange hellos. When the lights change I let him go first as men on large-wheeled, smooth-tyred bikes are usually faster than me on the B. However in this case he doesn't really pull away and I indulge in a little bit of Silly Commuter Keeping Up (at an appropriate distance) until he turns off.


----------



## Twizit (1 Jul 2016)

BBC Weather forecasting.... Pah! That was most definitely not "light rain" this morning....


... he says after having just wrung out mitts, socks, shorts, shirt - looking forward to a nice damp commute home


----------



## Smithbat (1 Jul 2016)

Nice and sunny for my little commute this morning. It was very dull when I first got up and then the sun came out on the way, nice to feel it on my face again instead of head down against the stupid wind we have been having.


----------



## Smithbat (1 Jul 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Wolfed down 3 mini soreen loafs an hour before cycling home. was pretty much sailing all the way home. slightly over 30mins so no PB got stuck in traffic in 3 places and two van drivers were having a scream at each other right in front of me blocking my path and holding up the rest of traffic.
> 
> I feel like Soreen is the 'magic potion' from René Goscinny's 'Asterix & Obelix'


Soreen is of the devil, I can't stand the stuff Him Indoors loves it!


----------



## oneleggedpig (1 Jul 2016)

Commuting has been good recently but both yesterday evening and this morning I was passed very closely by lorries which wasn't much fun. Each time I hoped they would be pulling in further along so that I could give them a piece of my mind and explain how dangerous their driving was but they didn't stop.

One was Morrissons delivery so I'll be on the lookout and next time will take the reg and contact them.


----------



## RoubaixCube (1 Jul 2016)

StuAff said:


> What's this mini loaf twaddle? They're flipping expensive! Lidl have standard size ones for 49p......



Pack of mini loaves were going for £1 couldn't help myself. Pre-cut, pre-pacjed and ready to eat!


----------



## TheJDog (1 Jul 2016)

Last night a guy cruised past me a bit too close for my liking, so when I caught up to him at the next lights, I said to him, "bit more room next time." Then I saw he was on his phone, so I told him to put it down. It degenerated from there. So if you see a sweary video of a guy on a bike I apologise.


----------



## RoubaixCube (1 Jul 2016)

Made it into work just before the rains!


----------



## markharry66 (1 Jul 2016)

Wet, damp, dark sure its not October we are in ?


----------



## martint235 (4 Jul 2016)

Well my legs are certainly feeling yesterday's century. That was hard work.

Only one muppet, a woman who decided to pull out round a bus without bothering to check her mirrors first. I'm fairly sure she'll check them next time.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jul 2016)

martint235 said:


> Well my legs are certainly feeling yesterday's century. That was hard work



Mine too... so took it nice and easy in the warm sunshine.
Traffic was pretty quiet too. Mad for a nice pootle in.


----------



## si_c (4 Jul 2016)

Lovely and quiet run in this morning. Hit the sweet spot just after 9am where there were few cars on the road.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (4 Jul 2016)

Great couple of days, 8 pb's on the way home and best every average speed. Going to have a nice slow 30 miles into work today and enjoy some scenery and sunshine.


----------



## seraphina (5 Jul 2016)

Lovely quick ride in; got scalped and of course had to try and keep up which shaved 4 mins of my time. Glad I had to peel off otherwise I'd be in a ditch.

First near miss in ages - crossing a dual carriageway just after a staggered car junction. Car was turning right, wasn't looking where he was going and accellerated into me. Partly my fault as I'd clocked him and expected him to see me; partly crap road design having a ped/cycle crossing where cars are going to be a)not looking and b) accellerating.


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Jul 2016)

My fastest route to work involves a road called Trench Lane.

Last night I was bombing down it at 30mph when (reviewing video confirms) I had a close pass from a Honda driver.

This morning I was climbing up it when I had a close pass from an Audi driver. I wish I could avoid it, but when I don't have much time to ride to work it is the fastest way in. 

Maybe I should arrive late and well rather than not at all. Maybe I should swing a D-lock about in my right hand to discourage close passes.

Some will say get back in the car ? Surely not on Cyclechat !


----------



## tallliman (5 Jul 2016)

^can you take a more proactive position on the road? At 30mph, I'll often be in the middle of the lane.


----------



## Bazzer (6 Jul 2016)

A bit hard in places on the way home last night with the gusting westerly. 
Some speeding gobby woman took exception to being held up for all of a few seconds as I overtook another cyclist and then she decided to run a red light, when she realised I was coming up behind her at the next junction. I just hope she is carrying an organ donor card and doesn't injure anyone else when her next episode of bad driving is displayed.

Journey in was better, seeing on a quiet unadopted road, a pheasant, although on this road that is not uncommon and for the first time, what looked to be a shrew running across road just ahead my bike.

I did however pity the people who live in Peel Green, between Manchester City Airport, (aka Barton Aerodrome) and the M62. The smell of sewage was foul. Don't know if it is connected with some excavations which are taking place near the motorway junction or from the sewage treatment plant just the other side of the motorway, but it was .


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Jul 2016)

tallliman said:


> ^can you take a more proactive position on the road? At 30mph, I'll often be in the middle of the lane.



On the 30mph descent, perhaps but not when grinding uphill at ~10mph !


----------



## subaqua (6 Jul 2016)

dear cockwombles, 

pedestrians do not need to signal there movement intentions, you should be riding with a little more care. I managed to spot the guy a ways off because i was riding at a speed appropriate to the prevailing conditions. Rapha and Castelli kit does not mean you can ride on CS2 like you are on th Tdf . Because it is NOT the TdF . Neither is the sportive you still have the number for on your bars you sad muppetts. laughing like that about the guy and how close that was as he didn't signal , when you finally decided Red traffic lights meant stop, and i pulled up next to you makes you a sad pair. 

other than that nice , cool ride in to work.


----------



## I like Skol (6 Jul 2016)

Bumped into a small bunch of cyclists while riding in to work tonight and had a quick chat while stopped at the lights. These guys were riding LeJoG and had ridden Penrith to Stockport today to stay the night in Stockport. I wished them good luck then set off to finish my measly 10mile commute but after leaving them I realised I should have taken the time to have a bit of a chat and actually had quite a few questions I would have like to have asked them.
I guess sometimes not being much of a people person has its downsides and I feel the poorer for not taking the time to find out a bit more about this group. Anyway, If you are on this forum fellas, good luck and I hope you enjoy your night in Stockport and the weather holds for the rest of your epic journey.


----------



## I like Skol (6 Jul 2016)

Forgot to add, there seems to be a lot of Boardmans, Pinarellos and the like on commute duties at the moment, can't think why.....


----------



## Cp40Carl (6 Jul 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Forgot to add, there seems to be a lot of Boardmans, Pinarellos and the like on commute duties at the moment, can't think why.....



Are they per chance all dressed in yellow, green or polka dot, throw their water bottles into hedges and have a helicopter following them? Doubtless they'll be stopping off for a game of tennis on the way home...


----------



## lutonloony (6 Jul 2016)

My legs didn't have my heart n them today, if that makes sense, so a very gentle pootle home. 40 mins instead of 30. Also had a very close call with car coming out of pub car park, as I was out of saddle coming out of underpass, kind of my fault, I just didn't expect there to be anybody there. Made for an exciting stop, and foot waggle to get out of clip less


----------



## lutonloony (6 Jul 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Forgot to add, there seems to be a lot of Boardmans, Pinarellos and the like on commute duties at the moment, can't think why.....


Probably something to do with some football games going on over in Jonny foreigner land I'm guessing


----------



## lutonloony (6 Jul 2016)

Cp40Carl said:


> Are they per chance all dressed in yellow, green or polka dot, throw their water bottles into hedges and have a helicopter following them? Doubtless they'll be stopping off for a game of tennis on the way home...


Where do they keep their balls?


----------



## Tin Pot (7 Jul 2016)

Unusually large amount of traffic in Croydon yesterday, but still managed 1hr48 out and 2hr05 back for 100km.

Pleasant in this weather too.


----------



## TheJDog (7 Jul 2016)

Cp40Carl said:


> throw their water bottles into hedges



On the TDF coverage (I think on day 1), Vichot was at the team car, took a water bottle and immediately threw it into the hedge. Then took a different one. They're utter bastards.


----------



## hennbell (7 Jul 2016)

The seat mast on my carbon Madone broke. Not sure if I would ever recommend a bicycle with this design. Carbon frame with a traditional seat post seams to make a lot more sense.


----------



## summerdays (7 Jul 2016)

I had a taxi almost run me over today. I could read that he had stupidly gone into a section of road one car wide and so the only way out was going to be to reverse, so I stayed well back. Then when he started reversing at high speed I relised he wasn't going to stop in time, tried going backwards, but wasn't going to get out of the way quick enough and so decided to scoot to the right to meet the oncoming car. At least he could see me.

Luckily he had his window down so I was able to point out bikes can't reverse at that speed. Then I nipped in front of him!


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Jul 2016)

summerdays said:


> I had a taxi almost run me over today. I could read that he had stupidly gone into a section of road one car wide and so the only way out was going to be to reverse, so I stayed well back. Then when he started reversing at high speed I relised he wasn't going to stop in time, tried going backwards, but wasn't going to get out of the way quick enough and so decided to scoot to the right to meet the oncoming car. At least he could see me.
> 
> Luckily he had his window down so I was able to point out bikes can't reverse at that speed. Then I nipped in front of him!



Outstanding cockwomblery.


----------



## RoubaixCube (8 Jul 2016)

Had to dismount and walk on the pavement due to road works along my regular route. There was a lady who kept looking at my helmet cam which was on at the time so i told her to smile and wave for the camera. 

Got a rather nervous smile back in response


----------



## glenn forger (8 Jul 2016)

Slowed down next to a jogger and yelled at them to give them a Rocky montage moment.


----------



## RedRider (8 Jul 2016)

A £10 note blew gently across two lanes of traffic and nestled into the spokes of my front wheel as I waited at traffic lights this morning.
It's slow progress was watched by the bloke in the car next to me.
I picked it up, gave it a kiss and put it in my pocket then we looked at each other, smiled and thought about the benefits of cycle commuting..


----------



## winjim (8 Jul 2016)

Friendly skip lorry driver helpfully informed me of the existence of the cycle lane adjacent to the dual carriageway on which I was riding. That's very nice of him I thought as I rode off through the traffic. Good use of his time looking out for these things, gives him something to do while he's sat in that queue.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (11 Jul 2016)

I found a hillier commute home! My 31km commute home from work normally has about 450m climbing, but I found a minor route variation that keeps the distance the same but increases the climbing to 535m. 

Translation: 19 miles, 1475 feet, 1755 feet.


----------



## Leaway2 (11 Jul 2016)

Wet. that's all.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jul 2016)

Leaway2 said:


> Wet. that's all.




Got away with no wet in Londinium this morning, though it was a tad windy.


----------



## J1888 (11 Jul 2016)

Some fantastically sh1te riding from some daft cow this evening; wait for lights to go green and turn on to main road...she's blithely gone through a red. I then go slow because there's a set of lights which it's hard to see if red Amber or green due to the grill over them (stops sun blocking?) and she undertakes in the cycle lane... Call her an idiot but she doesn't hear because she has headphones in. Then the best bit...car slows down to a crawl and indicating left well in advance, almost looked like it was beginning the turn, was she going to wait? No, of course not, ploughed straight up the inside and avoided a left hook by a matter of inches.


----------



## summerdays (12 Jul 2016)

Somehow I managed to avoid the rain.... when I looked at the map afterwards ... it suddenly changed direction and rotated around where I was - much appreciated!!! 

Also met a guy with a golf club strapped to his top bar! Apparently he is having a golf lesson afterwork on his way home. It there went rather neatly!


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Jul 2016)

tallliman said:


> ^can you take a more proactive position on the road? At 30mph, I'll often be in the middle of the lane.


I thought of your advice and hung out a bit more than usual whilst grinding my way up Trench Lane today, sure enough, no close passes. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## tallliman (13 Jul 2016)

@Arjimlad no worries, glad it helped. Only repeating what's been told to me over time!

In terms of yesterday's commute, painful, dull and slow. Still achey from Sundays ton. Day off the bike today but back on it tomorrow!


----------



## martint235 (13 Jul 2016)

Quite a nice ride in this morning, roads just starting to dry out. Very little traffic on large part of my commute, not sure why.

One pillock at the Well Hall roundabout. He saw me, he saw the speed I was doing around the roundabout and pulled out anyway. A quick recap of his parentage and lone hobbies followed.


----------



## 400bhp (13 Jul 2016)

I met a combination of Mr Pshychotic/Mr split personality yesterday. You make up your mind.

Cycling along a relatively quiet and wide country-ish road yesterday I was overtaken by a van. When I say overtaken, I really mean passed within 30cm, at about 50-60mph.

Of course I shouted.

He turns into a pub car park half a mile up the road. I go into the car park. Before I have time to say anything he jumps out of his van (builders van) and does the "10 men walk" towards me. He is effin and blindin incoherently but being extremely provocative with his words. He has two young workmen with him (he's probably in his 40's-relatively athletic. The lads are maybe 18. They look embarrassed). I can hear words like "loads of room/you were shouting at me"/I'll floor you if you want it". Blah blah.

I stay calm, count to 10. I explain (in a reasonably calm voice, albeit I wasn't quiet) assertively that I am the one who knows how close he passed. I then used a few words that I believe bring empathy in these situations. Feely words like "do you know how horrible it feels to be passed like that", "If i go under your wheels, that's it-game over" "i'd really like to see my 7 year old daughter again".

Then, he completely changes. Starts apologising. Sorry I was too close etc.

I rode off at this point.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jul 2016)

Loads of cyclists on my commute this morning. Mainly through Lewisham and Deptford. I don't think I have ever seen so many before. Still a couple of them wearing full winter custard kit. 
Traffic was relatively light too which made for a bonus.


----------



## oldstrath (13 Jul 2016)

Found another reason to avoid the appallingly crap cycle path yesterday evening - two poor lads coming the other way who'd suffered a puncture from tacks left on the cycle path. Given that most of the moaning from local unworthies is about 'nasty cyclists _not_ using the cycle path' why in gods' names anyone would leave tacks down is beyond me.


----------



## Arjimlad (13 Jul 2016)

400bhp said:


> I met a combination of Mr Pshychotic/Mr split personality yesterday. You make up your mind.
> 
> Cycling along a relatively quiet and wide country-ish road yesterday I was overtaken by a van. When I say overtaken, I really mean passed within 30cm, at about 50-60mph.
> 
> ...



Well handled.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (13 Jul 2016)

Thanks to the bloke with the rusty-chained BSO who'd just bought a can of WD-40 from Tesco and preceded to cover his bike - and mine - with the stuff at the bike stands. Didn't think of it too much until I was at one point looking at the box van heading towards me from the right and I was quickly running through best evasion scenarios like ramming the high kerb and going over the bars

Luckily the oily discs did just enough to bring me to a wobbly, foot-scuffing on floor stop. Lunch break spent cleaning the discs and in lieu of available new pads, shaving the top surface of the pads off. Hopefully I will now have some brakes on the way home


----------



## HLaB (13 Jul 2016)

Lol, I was on a recovery commute tonight. When I was out of town I spotted a father and his son on mtb's about 1/2mile ahead. They were there for a while as I was only going 13-14mph (keeping my hr to around 50%) and saving my legs for tomorrow night's TT. The lad kept on dramatically trying to make efforts as I got closer and tried one last effort when I was finally beside him. I had to maintain self control to just maintain the steady 14mph until he eventually blew


----------



## martint235 (14 Jul 2016)

A pleasant sunny morning and again very little traffic. There is a marked increase in nobbers though, that's now 2 in 2 days. Van came out of a side street to my right without even looking this morning. Will be looking out for him in future to have a little chat.

Also more cyclists than I've ever seen on my commute, 8 I think. Unfortunately that means an increase in nobbers on bikes too. To the RLJing nobber, if only you could cycle quicker we could have avoided all that unpleasantness (I was still feeling aggrieved from the van driver in my defence). I fully respect your right to tell me to "f*** off and mind my own business" when I called you a f****** idiot for running two red lights in a row. However my admiration for your willingness to stand by your principles took a bit of a dive when you turned into a snivelling wreck when I overtook you and pulled you up about it. Nobber.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jul 2016)

With Martin having more cyclists then he's ever seen on his commute. I went from more then I have seen yesterday to an absolute zero today. Yet the weather was crap yesterday and really nice today. Strange.


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Jul 2016)

Lovely sunny ride today but

1. Idiot taxi van thinks overtaking me on the right as I pull out onto a main road is a good idea putting him on the wrong side of the road
2. Silly girl with personalised reg coupe/cabrio thing using handheld phone nearly took out another rider because she was not watching the road, and gave me a teenage huff when I asked her not to use car & phone at the same time.

Cockwombles ahoy !


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (14 Jul 2016)

POKEMON GO WARNING! Watch out for PANKAKYU!

Pankakyu is a particularly nasty type of Pokemon. He is flat with protruding bone and internal organs, and leaves a red bloody trail behind him. His favourite food is pavement pizza.. Translating literally as "Pancake = You", he is the ONLY pokemon that you will find in the middle of the main road when you wander out hypnotised by your bloody phone playing that stupid game.

*(In other words, the phone-zombie apocalypse seemed to be upon us this morning and will only get worse as teenagers embark on their summer holidays - watch out for phone-zombies - coming to roads and cycle tracks near you)*


----------



## palinurus (14 Jul 2016)

I caught some of my chest hair in the zip of my jersey today.


----------



## palinurus (14 Jul 2016)

Also yesterday was just fine but today on the shared path I was having to dodge all the Pokemon go players.


----------



## palinurus (14 Jul 2016)

If I had a smartphone I'd have a go too. Bet I'd catch loads because I can cycle really fast.


----------



## palinurus (14 Jul 2016)

Got home and chucked my jersey in the washing machine. Left my iPod in it.

Now it's in the oven. I'm not shilly-shallying around with a bag of rice, I've got a half-finished podcast on phenomenology that I want to get on with.


----------



## palinurus (14 Jul 2016)

Not that I understood the first half.


----------



## palinurus (14 Jul 2016)

But I'm not a quitter.


----------



## martint235 (14 Jul 2016)

palinurus said:


> I caught some of my chest hair in the zip of my jersey today.





palinurus said:


> Also yesterday was just fine but today on the shared path I was having to dodge all the Pokemon go players.





palinurus said:


> If I had a smartphone I'd have a go too. Bet I'd catch loads because I can cycle really fast.





palinurus said:


> Got home and chucked my jersey in the washing machine. Left my iPod in it.
> 
> Now it's in the oven. I'm not shilly-shallying around with a bag of rice, I've got a half-finished podcast on phenomenology that I want to get on with.





palinurus said:


> Not that I understood the first half.





palinurus said:


> But I'm not a quitter.


This is my thread by the way. It was created over 22,000 posts ago for me to moan about one particular commute.


----------



## martint235 (15 Jul 2016)

So today was ok. Some of the usual "must get to the back of that traffic queue" but I just smile and wave at those (I really wish I could ride with no hands cos then I could applaud!). The plus point of the day was a lost Czech lorry, one of the big double length truck with trailer (as opposed to articulated). He was heading from Penge towards Norwood really slowly as he couldn't manoeuvre easily and he was stuck behind a bus. Took the first opportunity to get past him and the bus and voila, empty road all the way to work.


----------



## Arjimlad (15 Jul 2016)

Things have gone nuts round here with crazed impatient and incompetent drivers. It is not even all that hot.

My son had a bad aborted overtake from a housing association van on a narrow uphill road on his paper round this morning, I had someone fail to give way at a junction, a dangerously aborted overtake and a close pass all in just 6 miles to work.

We can go for weeks with no incidents or problems then "boom" !


----------



## Starchivore (15 Jul 2016)

On a downhill slope into town yesterday I was passed very closely by an ice cream van. There was no danger and he was passing very slowly but I feel there is a principle involved and like to help people identify their mistakes so I reached out and administered a couple of firm slaps to the side of the van as it passed- saw his face in the mirror and he looked really shocked. Which was slightly worrying in itself- he must have known I was there….


----------



## Tin Pot (15 Jul 2016)

It's a long way to Bolton, another two and a half hours to go...


----------



## palinurus (15 Jul 2016)

palinurus said:


> Got home and chucked my jersey in the washing machine. Left my iPod in it.



Six hours in the incubator at work today at 50C.

Working just fine now.


----------



## Tin Pot (15 Jul 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> It's a long way to Bolton, another two and a half hours to go...


This is a nightmare


----------



## martint235 (15 Jul 2016)

I had a weird experience on the way home. I left work in an absolutely foul mood, really really foul. I've had to deal with f***** idiots all day right up to the point I just walked out. So I got on the bike and I thought "This is meant to be a pleasurable experience and when I leave work in a foul mood it just seems to make more nutters who I just get angrier and angrier at until I snap and start banging on drivers' windows so let's do 10 deep breaths before we set off". I did. And lo and behold at the very first T junction I came to, a 4x4 with a clear road ahead of him stopped and waved me out. 

And not a single nobber all the way home. So kids, leave your anger at work


----------



## SavageHoutkop (16 Jul 2016)

Had my first Pokemon Go playing driver. He was parked in a no parking / no loading at any time area (because it's the access to the kerb protected cycle lane, just after a very busy junction on a major bus route). Asked him to move and he did, phone in hand, playing away.


----------



## Lonestar (17 Jul 2016)

Met two obvious club riders on my return commute yesterday evening.They had some of the gear and were quite good with positioning and the second rider kept checking back.They were the best I have seen in a long time and I must admit I felt really safe riding with them for a brief spell.


----------



## palinurus (18 Jul 2016)

Good commute today, dug out the old* 'cross bike and rode through the park, onto the Grand Union canal and did most of the journey on the towpath, then onto some lanes and B-roads until I got close to where I work.

Got some Goose crap on my legs, which was a first (it's green and it stinks)

*Actually old, I've had it 8 years and it was oldish when I got it.


----------



## palinurus (18 Jul 2016)

SavageHoutkop said:


> Had my first Pokemon Go playing driver. .



Jeez.

Wait until they release Mario Kart Go.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jul 2016)

A wayward ped nearly had me off this morning. I was going a fair lick too down the A21. He saw me coming alright but don't think he realised how fast I was going (20mph+), as I shouted he realised I was nearly on him and did that little jiggy dance that peds do when they don't know what to do or where to go. Missed him by a whisker. 
Another cyclist commuter behind me said he's not sure how I missed him.

Nice start to the working week.

Apart from that, a lovely mornings commute. Nice and warm and relatively light traffic.


----------



## si_c (18 Jul 2016)

Really nice day to ride in this morning, really pleasant. Pretty sure I saw @McWobble on the way in.


----------



## Arjimlad (18 Jul 2016)

Wheel began to rub on an uphill climb & stopping to investigate revealed a broken bladed Shimano spoke. A gentle ride home later then off to my local mechanic for some help (after putting the cassette on a spare wheel!)


----------



## summerdays (18 Jul 2016)

Arjimlad said:


> Wheel began to rub on an uphill climb & stopping to investigate revealed a broken bladed Shimano spoke. A gentle ride home later then off to my local mechanic for some help (after putting the cassette on a spare wheel!)


If it's flat blade spokes the Rob Bushel at Really Useful Bikes had someone who fixed Mr Summerdays.


----------



## Arjimlad (18 Jul 2016)

summerdays said:


> If it's flat blade spokes the Rob Bushel at Really Useful Bikes had someone who fixed Mr Summerdays.


Thank you - I have Rule4Cycles at the end of my road so will leave the wheel with him !


----------



## r04DiE (18 Jul 2016)

Another moron telling me to use the cycle lane, and adding "I fuc*ing paid for them..." "Did you?" I said. "That must have been a short month for you, you're lucky it was a good way before Christmas."


----------



## rivers (18 Jul 2016)

I bought a new seat post for my bike. The specialized website said it was a 27.2 MM. Diameter so that's what I ordered. It is, in fact, not 27.2mm but a bit larger. Currently waiting at the bottom of the drive to work for a coworker to bring me some gaffer tape, and hope it holds until I get home and can buy a shim


----------



## daisyj (18 Jul 2016)

Set out for my first commute with my folder today, a train journey with a short bike ride either end. I found the bike nimble in the traffic and really enjoyed the trip to work. All went swimmingly until the journey home when I got stuck in the train station (roasting hot) lift to be rescued by the fire brigade! Was offered a taxi ride home but asked to be dropped at the train station the other end so I could finish my commute. Me and bike home from our first adventure!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Jul 2016)

Took a corner too sharply tonight and hit the road with my pedal, luckily I didn't come off, thought I would have learnt my lesson when I did it last week.


----------



## Wobblers (18 Jul 2016)

si_c said:


> Really nice day to ride in this morning, really pleasant. Pretty sure I saw @McWobble on the way in.



Cautiously poking head above parapet...

Could have been me, I certainly passed through Bebington this morning. I seem to vaguely remember seeing someone else on a bike (it all seems to have been a blurr these days, I think my mind's being addled by the unexpected heat ). Can I ask where?


----------



## si_c (18 Jul 2016)

McWobble said:


> Cautiously poking head above parapet...
> 
> Could have been me, I certainly passed through Bebington this morning. I seem to vaguely remember seeing someone else on a bike (it all seems to have been a blurr these days, I think my mind's being addled by the unexpected heat ). Can I ask where?


Heading past Tesco downhill towards Beb station.


----------



## Twizit (19 Jul 2016)

Mildly warm on the commute home last night and back in again this morning. 

Cycling tan is coming along nicely


----------



## martint235 (19 Jul 2016)

Very relaxed ride in this morning. One muppet beeped me for no reason, will remember him. Otherwise took it very slowly as heat was already building. This afternoon's commute will be brutal!!


----------



## subaqua (19 Jul 2016)

yes , am out in the country today and the ride to station this morning at 05.30 was great as was cool ( ish) going to be utter mayhem going home. 

alcoholic constipation required i think 

( unable to pass a pub)


----------



## r04DiE (19 Jul 2016)

Superb run in to work this morning. Hot weather, but I kept my speed up and stayed coolish, felt strong this morning!. Tan coming along great too, @Twizit  All good stuff.


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Jul 2016)

Need one of these - going to melt on the way home - again!





Passed someone this morning in full legging and a long sleeve it was 20odd degrees?!

Passed this yesterday (that time of the year again)


----------



## r04DiE (19 Jul 2016)

Ha ha, love the ice cream van


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jul 2016)

Water bottle is in the freezer waiting for the home trip.


----------



## martint235 (19 Jul 2016)

That was just nuts!!! I've had ice form in my water bottle before, I've never had it go squidgily soft though!!!


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Jul 2016)

The lack of wind meant I set off with every intention of a slow easier ride home - I belted it in the end spurred on by barely any wind and was boiled by the time I got home, the Garmin maxed out at 33.8. Had a cold bath, not sure if that is good for you but I needed it - Roll on winter! 

My daughter started cycling recently and I said to her you will spend a lot of your cycling wishing for the opposite season, and only really happy in Spring and Autumn..


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jul 2016)

My frozen bottle didn't stay frozen for long at all. 31 miles home, I drank a 750ml bottle, a can of coke and another litre of water


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jul 2016)

'twas a very warm commute home. I was tacking along the A21 minding my own business when from behind I heard a shout of 'Allez Allez'. I turned around only to see the legendary @zigzag out on his super speedy looking TT bike, out for a spin practising for his 24 hour TT ride on Saturday.

A nice commute home only tempered by some strong headwinds. Like Mr @Supersuperleeds I was guzzling down more liquid then I usually drink.


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Jul 2016)

I can't drink on the move gives me chronic trapped air, tried again today.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jul 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> I can't drink on the move gives me chronic trapped air, tried again today.



Gets easier with practice.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jul 2016)

ianrauk said:


> 'twas a very warm commute home. I was tacking along the A21 minding my own business when from behind I heard a shout of 'Allez Allez'. I turned around only to see the legendary @zigzag out on his super speedy looking TT bike, out for a spin practising for his 24 hour TT ride on Saturday.
> 
> A nice commute home only tempered by some strong headwinds. Like Mr @Supersuperleeds I was guzzling down more liquid then I usually drink.



I couldn't decide whether or not I enjoyed the wind, on the one hand it made me feel cooler, on the other it was hard work.


----------



## r04DiE (19 Jul 2016)

Yep, none of the feeling of strength for me that I had this morning. The ride home was hot, and windy, and just hard work. Still loved it though. Might do 4 days this week instead of the usual 3.


----------



## si_c (19 Jul 2016)

Ride home broke me. Far too hot, took the longer 45mile route instead of the 5 miles normal route like an idiot. Two 750ml bottles emptied followed by sausage dinner from the chippy and a litre of juice. Just feeling sleepy now with a very unsympathetic wife...


----------



## r04DiE (19 Jul 2016)

si_c said:


> Ride home broke me. Far too hot, took the longer 45mile route instead of the 5 miles normal route...


I think that's "*much* longer", not "longer". Well done


----------



## si_c (19 Jul 2016)

r04DiE said:


> I think that's "*much* longer", not "longer". Well done


I often do that run to be honest normally it's fine, just far too hot today, got really tired.


----------



## r04DiE (19 Jul 2016)

si_c said:


> I often do that run to be honest normally it's fine, just far too hot today, got really tired.


I'm sure you do, just that 45 miles is a fair old hop over 5 miles


----------



## Twizit (20 Jul 2016)

Ride home last night was ok, taken fairly steady. Rubbish night's sleep though and felt it on the commute in this morning. Still v warm and very lacklustre on the bike


----------



## seraphina (20 Jul 2016)

Yesterday's was an absolute corker. Early in 9 miles, before it got ridiculously hot, another 7 miles up to the pub in Cambridge at 6pm, mooch by the river until pub o'clock and then a glorious 10 mile run home in the twilight. It was absolutely silent, a gorgeous moon, hares, stoats and allsorts out to play. I could have gone on for miles.


----------



## r04DiE (20 Jul 2016)

Gorgeous ride in this morning. Headwind on and off all the way but, and I never thought I'd feel this way, it was welcome - especially after yesterday's dead heat on the way home. Even had a chat about how nice it was with a lady at the lights in Borough High Street.


----------



## si_c (20 Jul 2016)

Quite pleasant ride in this morning, especially after the rain last night / this morning. Still got to work a little hotter than I'd have liked despite taking it easy on the way in.


----------



## subaqua (20 Jul 2016)

Warm warm warm .


----------



## rivers (20 Jul 2016)

Nearly took out a pedestrian on my way home last night. I rang my bell at least 10 times starting from at least 300 feet back (I was riding at a decent, but not horrendously fast speed on the Bristol to Bath railway path), and he was completely oblivious to it. I braked hard and swerved around him and got a few dirty looks in the process. The path was quite busy as it was still commuting time, with quite a bit of traffic coming from the other direction. I was hoping that by ringing my bell, he would step a bit further to the outside of the path giving me enough space to safely pass him and not become a danger to the oncoming traffic, but no...

I also had the dreaded first clipless moment yesterday. I had my left foot unclipped, and as I was coming to a stop, my bike decided it was going to fall to the right. I frantically tried to unclip my right foot and managed to just as I hit the ground.


----------



## summerdays (20 Jul 2016)

Warm... Very warm, I found myself adjusting my road position to use any available shade and seeking out routes I knew were tree lined!

On the way back took a shortcut across a wide open area and discovered a huge headwind!!


----------



## Arjimlad (20 Jul 2016)

Dropped the car off for a service this morning, took my bike off the roof and rode 12 miles through the lanes to work at an average 17mph.

Very nice indeed !

I have a pint glass in the office which is seeing a lot of use at the moment.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jul 2016)

summerdays said:


> Warm... Very warm, I found myself adjusting my road position to use any available shade and seeking out routes I knew were tree lined!
> 
> On the way back took a shortcut across a wide open area and discovered a huge headwind!!



Very windy in Leicester at dinner time


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jul 2016)

After my bottle defrosting very quickly yesterday, I put it in the freezer at work as soon as I got in this morning. Left it in there for nearly 9 hours, yep it stayed frozen all the way home!


----------



## die_aufopferung (20 Jul 2016)

In to work today, down the country lanes without a whiff of manure. Then on the dual carriageway, not a single bit of roadkill. Thought it was a very odd ride in.

And then on the ride home I nearly went into the back of some lycra-clad muppet - downhill into a right-hand turn, I was already well to the right on the road and had previously stayed about 15m behind him so as to not be a wheelsucker, I decided to speed up a bit as he "clearly" wasn't going to turn right. At the last possible moment, he wafts his right hand out for a fraction of a second and darts across right in front of me.

Seriously boys and girls - if you spend all that money on a flashy bike, lycra kit, and special shoes, you should be significantly faster than some duffer in baggy shorts, steel-toed boots, on a bike that weighs 15kg all-in. And if you're not faster, at least do a sodding shoulder check or two if you plan on turning right and have some road sense in general. As it was I forced myself to drop back and stay well behind him - didn't fancy him sitting on my wheel after I went past.


----------



## lutonloony (20 Jul 2016)

40 min spin home this eve in 23', how the heck do those guys manage 4hrs at nutter pace? (Apart from being fit, loads of training, proper nutrition and many litres of fluid)


----------



## Twizit (21 Jul 2016)

I was actually cold for the first few minutes of the commute this morning. "Only" 18 degrees


----------



## Leaway2 (21 Jul 2016)

L̶e̶g̶s̶


----------



## HarryTheDog (21 Jul 2016)

As @Twizit said, a lot cooler than I thought it would be. Light traffic and not many cyclists.
Had a strange “incident” at the end of my commute. Whilst booking my bike in at security another cyclist bumped into my rear wheel which jolted me, it was mild so I wasn’t angry so I just looked around in interest. The guy on the bike (my age) gave me a look of intense hatred offering no apology so I just gave him a “you ignorant twat look”. I got booked in and went down to the garage and started to lock my bike up. Twat arrived and leapt of his bike furiously sorting his bike out and avoiding all eye contact with me. He was sorted and off before I was. Then he must have forgotten something and came striding back again avoiding my gaze, so I decided to give him a cheery good morning just to piss him off really. He looked at me like thunder but said nothing at all. Maybe he is just a bad tempered prat but I feel hitting my rear wheel was now on purpose, maybe I smoked him up the last hill or something and now he has the hump, really weird.
Going to check my bike over before leaving for home in case the guy has some strange vendetta against me.


----------



## tatr (21 Jul 2016)

Check the brakes are still working!

...how would you sabotage a bike if you were the villain in a film?


----------



## Origamist (21 Jul 2016)

tatr said:


> Check the brakes are still working!
> 
> ...how would you sabotage a bike if you were the villain in a film?



Loosen the QRs or stem bolts. Not that I'm a Scaramanga type...

Lovely day to ride the bike. Roads were busier due to problems on the M6 and Tatton Park flower show, but still managed a decent average.

Tan lines are developing apace.


----------



## HarryTheDog (21 Jul 2016)

.Loosen the clamp on the brake cable where it attaches to the brake caliper so not obvious until you come to use them. Hacksaw halfway through several tubes from the underneath so not visible from above. I have thought about this, obviously.


----------



## martint235 (21 Jul 2016)

rivers said:


> Nearly took out a pedestrian on my way home last night. I rang my bell at least 10 times starting from at least 300 feet back (I was riding at a decent, but not horrendously fast speed on the Bristol to Bath railway path), and he was completely oblivious to it. I braked hard and swerved around him and got a few dirty looks in the process. The path was quite busy as it was still commuting time, with quite a bit of traffic coming from the other direction. I was hoping that by ringing my bell, he would step a bit further to the outside of the path giving me enough space to safely pass him and not become a danger to the oncoming traffic, but no...
> 
> I also had the dreaded first clipless moment yesterday. I had my left foot unclipped, and as I was coming to a stop, my bike decided it was going to fall to the right. I frantically tried to unclip my right foot and managed to just as I hit the ground.


Sorry but if you rang your bell at me 10 times on a shared path, I'd start doing a little jig so you'd have no idea where I'd go next. You have the responsibility to pass him safely and when it is safe to do so.


----------



## summerdays (21 Jul 2016)

rivers said:


> Nearly took out a pedestrian on my way home last night. I rang my bell at least 10 times starting from at least 300 feet back (I was riding at a decent, but not horrendously fast speed on the Bristol to Bath railway path), and he was completely oblivious to it. I braked hard and swerved around him and got a few dirty looks in the process. The path was quite busy as it was still commuting time, with quite a bit of traffic coming from the other direction. I was hoping that by ringing my bell, he would step a bit further to the outside of the path giving me enough space to safely pass him and not become a danger to the oncoming traffic, but no...
> 
> I also had the dreaded first clipless moment yesterday. I had my left foot unclipped, and as I was coming to a stop, my bike decided it was going to fall to the right. I frantically tried to unclip my right foot and managed to just as I hit the ground.


I hadn't noticed this post, but as a regular on the path, you do have to move around the pedestrians without expecting them to move out of your way, and if it means slowing behind them because there is someone coming the other direction then you do... the skill comes in trying to time your passes so that you pass the pedestrians when there is a gap coming the other way.... there are just so many people on the path these days, especially for the morning rush hour commute, the evening one never seems as bed. And always look behind before passing them in case there is someone passing you.


----------



## tatr (21 Jul 2016)

Origamist said:


> Loosen the QRs or stem bolts. Not that I'm a Scaramanga type...



Stembolt, evil one, you have reminded me of the time I bought a bike from halfords and the stem bolt wasn't correctly tightened.

I lost all steering control with no warning on a path next to a 6 foot drop into deep water. Fortunately I toppled off the other way.


----------



## I like Skol (22 Jul 2016)

Lovely ride home at 1am after doing half of a night shift. It was like nature watch. Had a fox dart across the road not more than 10 yards in front of me and a short distance later a badger ambled out from a gateway on the other side of the road. It stopped dead on the white line when it saw me and stood there watching me whizz past.
Temperatures where a lot more pleasant at that time of night but definitely not chilly


----------



## die_aufopferung (22 Jul 2016)

tatr said:


> Check the brakes are still working!
> 
> ...how would you sabotage a bike if you were the villain in a film?



A file used to thin out some of the rear spokes near the nipple. A pair of snips used to cut ~90% of the brake cables just before the clamp. Ever so slightly loosened stem bolts. Spray oil on the brake pads/rotor. Less dangerous but still massively annoying: Completely unscrew and remove one or more limit screws, or prise the outer chain links apart, not enough to completely separate them but enough to weaken it. I'm sure there are more creative ones though.


----------



## Arjimlad (22 Jul 2016)

Part of my commute today is meant to be a shared path, which I have taken to using a bit more now the roadworks have narrowed the adjoining busy road.

My heavier all-weather bike has a bell because I use it more on shared paths for family rides etc. I have ordered a new bell for my road bike.

I hate using the bell because it is a bit Mr Toad-like ...

A jogger had her headphones on and I stood no chance of getting past, not that it mattered much because I turned off not far ahead. So I just slowed down and whistled a tune .


----------



## glenn forger (22 Jul 2016)

Disapprove of that. Im not sure thats fair or warranted.


----------



## Arjimlad (22 Jul 2016)

glenn forger said:


> Disapprove of that. Im not sure thats fair or warranted.



? Sorry no comprende ?

It's a critique of the poor infrastructure - bungs us onto narrow pavements.


----------



## I like Skol (22 Jul 2016)

Arjimlad said:


> ? Sorry no comprende ?
> 
> It's a critique of the poor infrastructure - bungs us onto narrow pavements.


Don't use it! The provision is entirely unsuitable so take your rightful place on the road.


----------



## glenn forger (22 Jul 2016)

I take your point but shes doing nothing wrong, its reminding me of drivers who take photos of cyclists doing mothing wrong and saying "look at this idiot!" I know youre not doing that Jim, it just seems a bit intrusive.


----------



## Arjimlad (22 Jul 2016)

glenn forger said:


> I take your point but shes doing nothing wrong, its reminding me of drivers who take photos of cyclists doing mothing wrong and saying "look at this idiot!" I know youre not doing that Jim, it just seems a bit intrusive.



I agree, she's doing nothing wrong at all... & perhaps best not to use it but for 80% of its length it is perfectly wide enough. I have edited the post.


----------



## glenn forger (22 Jul 2016)

Theyre putting one of them in on Hall Road in Norwich. They wont even delineate where the cyclists and peds go. I will ignore such a stupid lane and invariably i will get abuse from drivers for doing so.


----------



## glenn forger (22 Jul 2016)

http://www.eveningnews24.co.uk/moto..._for_cyclists_10_weeks_of_roadworks_1_4627335


----------



## Arjimlad (22 Jul 2016)

glenn forger said:


> Theyre putting one of them in on Hall Road in Norwich. They wont even delineate where the cyclists and peds go. I will ignore such a stupid lane and invariably i will get abuse from drivers for doing so.



It's like the planners think we are all bimbling along like Miss Marple rather than trying to get somewhere on time. That cycle path for me is a PITA because it doesn't cater for me needing to turn right at the next roundabout but I feel forced onto it by the angry glares of motorists and the otherwise wide and smooth shared path. Bah !


----------



## glenn forger (22 Jul 2016)

including Westlegate does have some demarcation but the width of the footway on Hall Road would not allow any separation. 

“We are building on the existing shared use facilities that run down the site. Some of it is already there and this is simply adding bits in the middle. “The width is not adequate to provide a footway and a cycleway. It is either the shared space or nothing. The biggest problem is we simply do not have the space to provide for all different users.”


Take it and be grateful.


----------



## annirak (22 Jul 2016)

Bloody rags and broken glass on the tarmac with police enforcing single lane traffic on the way home tonight. Glad I left a little late, or who knows what else I would have seen...


----------



## RoubaixCube (23 Jul 2016)

Lovely ride home on my Carbon! Beat my PB on the commute home by 4mins! Though with that said.... I absolutely pooped myself when one of them long arse limo's did a close pass - He was so close i could of reached in through the open window and slapped the driver. Bodged a clip in setting off from a set of lights and almost went down but recovered with the grace of a fat ballerina.  Just got a painful little graze on my left calf.

Personal Observation:

Is it sad that im actually enjoying riding my carbon my than my Triban? Even though I had ridden my carbon a fair few times for short trips, I didnt *REALLY THINK* anything of it till I rode it on the DD. Now its grown on me so much that I miss it when im out on the Triban  11-speed ultegra groupset just run smooth as butter when it comes to shifting.


----------



## tatr (24 Jul 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Isit sad that im actually enjoying riding my carbon my than my Triban? Even though I had ridden my carbon a fair few times for short trips, I didnt *REALLY THINK* anything of it till I rode it on the DD. Now its grown on me so much that I miss it when im out on the Triban  11-speed ultegra groupset just run smooth as butter when it comes to shifting.



Love for bikes comes and goes. Right now I'm enjoying (again) riding my £85 fixed bike because it takes 2 seconds to lock it up.

So don't ditch your Triban. You'll appreciate it again at some point... Probably shortly after paying £££ for a new Ultegra cassette and chain :-D


----------



## RoubaixCube (24 Jul 2016)

tatr said:


> Love for bikes comes and goes. Right now I'm enjoying (again) riding my £85 fixed bike because it takes 2 seconds to lock it up.
> 
> So don't ditch your Triban. You'll appreciate it again at some point... Probably shortly after paying £££ for a new Ultegra cassette and chain :-D



definitely won't go as far as putting an ultegra groupset on but a 11 speed 105 upgrade seems achievable at a later date


----------



## Spartak (24 Jul 2016)

Found a nice short cyclepath yesterday on my commute. 

The Lamplighters Marsh which runs from under the M5 bridge at Avonmouth to the Lamplighters pub in Shirehampton.


----------



## summerdays (24 Jul 2016)

Spartak said:


> Found a nice short cyclepath yesterday on my commute.
> 
> The Lamplighters Marsh which runs from under the M5 bridge at Avonmouth to the Lamplighters pub in Shirehampton.
> 
> View attachment 135984


I will have to look for that one... Does it run beside some industrial or car parking? Trying to think what I've seen looking down from the bridge...


----------



## Spartak (24 Jul 2016)

summerdays said:


> I will have to look for that one... Does it run beside some industrial or car parking? Trying to think what I've seen looking down from the bridge...



Yep that's the one ;-)


----------



## martint235 (25 Jul 2016)

No one mentioned a headwind!!! Slowed me down a bit but that could also have been a result of the wine yesterday afternoon......

Nothing really to mention apart from the guy commuting on a full carbon jobbie with aero bars and wheels. Didn't make him particularly quick though. I'm going to have to resurrect Team 50p.


----------



## rivers (25 Jul 2016)

I took the new road bike into work today. Nearly 2 mph average faster overall and 12 minutes off my best time into work. errr, yay? I was a bit slower going through town, but I did need to some fine tuning adjustments. Plus I was still getting used to the feeling of a road bike through town. Managed to PR every other segment of my ride according to strava though.


----------



## summerdays (25 Jul 2016)

rivers said:


> I took the new road bike into work today. Nearly 2 mph average faster overall and 12 minutes off my best time into work. errr, yay? I was a bit slower going through town, but I did need to some fine tuning adjustments. Plus I was still getting used to the feeling of a road bike through town. Managed to PR every other segment of my ride according to strava though.


Glad you enjoyed it.... I hope you have a good lock for your new bike!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (25 Jul 2016)

In the interests of preparing the legs for September's French cycling tour, I decided to make my commute home even tougher than it already is. Normally it's 31km with 450km climbing (19.25 miles / 1475 feet), but today I varied the last bit of the route to include the Glenvale Road hill near where I live (link: Glenvale Road). The reason you can't see the whole hill in Google Street View is that the first 50m or so has about a 31% grade, then it "levels out" to about 20% for the rest of the climb, which is a further 300m. This increases the commute to 33.25km and 640m climbing (20.65 miles / 2100 feet).
Shut up, legs! 
Now to see how many times I can manage it this week: will the brain or the legs win?


----------



## rivers (25 Jul 2016)

summerdays said:


> Glad you enjoyed it.... I hope you have a good lock for your new bike!



That I do. Campus is very safe, so I'm not worried about it here. I'll probably take my MTB for trips into town however, and use the road bike for commuting and long rides. Hopefully doing my first long ride in a few weeks time (50-60 miles).


----------



## confusedcyclist (25 Jul 2016)

Been a while since I posted here... feeling grump so going to post.

I was knocked of my road bike last week after a 3 weeks off/honeymooning and its now in the LBS for repair, so now I'm on my heavy MTB, my gosh I can feel those 8 miles in my legs after being nearly 4 whole weeks off the bike.

Uneventful ride in, thankfully! Stay safe guys.


----------



## HarryTheDog (25 Jul 2016)

Cycling home with a bit of a tailwind was nice and I got to re-aquaint myself with a old cycling foe. Going through Barking on a cycleway up a hill I became aware of another cyclist on the other side of the road again on a cycleway overhauling me, pedalling furiously. I thought I recognise the bike and style. Beaten up yellow gas pipe road bike  ridden by a guy on flat pedals with no helmet crappy old shorts and trainers. Hadn't seen him for nearly 2 years, we always used to SCR each other if we ever ran into each other( never ever chatted) 
Because I then had to cross the road he gained a couple of hundred yards on me. I caught him and yes it was him, what confirmed it was he throws his right knee nearly at right angles to the bike with every stroke, I suspect he has a old injury. The only whiff of a clue to the fact that this guy is probably trying to hide his light under a bushel was his nearly new assos top. 
Anyway we ended up together at the lights, he led off, I overtook and took it into the high twenties, couldnt get rid of him. Then we had to slow for lights and did it all over again, we basically averaged around 27mph through Dagenham. When I came to turn off, I slowed he pulled up beside me with the look of some guy who had had to trot for a bus and gave me a "you did ok but nothing special" look. 
Nice to see he is still around he always makes me smile, I wonder how many people like me on our carbon lightwieghts he has duped into a race, I think he is the cycling version of a hustler.


----------



## Andrew_P (25 Jul 2016)

Oohh School holidays...


----------



## Tin Pot (25 Jul 2016)

Wife wants me off the bike now the ironman event is done.

3hrs on the m25 today.


----------



## martint235 (26 Jul 2016)

I'm back into an annoying habit of thinking about what my leg muscles are doing and when. It's very disconcerting. I had this a few years ago and I've forgotten how I fixed it.

Other than that commute was good. Nice day, bit of headwind but no numpties.


----------



## markharry66 (26 Jul 2016)

No traffic, straight in. No hassle and a bit cooler result.... Half day what more can you ask for (only wish it was Friday).


----------



## Shut Up Legs (26 Jul 2016)

Shut Up Legs said:


> In the interests of preparing the legs for September's French cycling tour, I decided to make my commute home even tougher than it already is. Normally it's 31km with 450km climbing (19.25 miles / 1475 feet), but today I varied the last bit of the route to include the Glenvale Road hill near where I live (link: Glenvale Road). The reason you can't see the whole hill in Google Street View is that the first 50m or so has about a 31% grade, then it "levels out" to about 20% for the rest of the climb, which is a further 300m. This increases the commute to 33.25km and 640m climbing (20.65 miles / 2100 feet).
> Shut up, legs!
> Now to see how many times I can manage it this week: will the brain or the legs win?


I rode up that hill again on my way home this afternoon, and my legs are really feeling it now! 2 days done, 3 to go...


----------



## KneesUp (26 Jul 2016)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I rode up that hill again on my way home this afternoon, and my legs are really feeling it now! 2 days done, 3 to go...


I'd have though 450km of climbing was more than enough 

Fair play for having the determination to make the ride home tougher - I often intend to, but my resolve generally fades from about 2pm until by 6pm there is none left 

Nothing to report from my ride today, just my continuing bemusement as to why drivers feel such a pressing need to get to the end of a queue before you - so much so that they will get dangerously close to you just so they can be ahead for literally a few seconds. I had one this morning who squeezed me toward the kerb so she could get in the queue in the traffic lights sooner (it wasn't even as if there were side roads between us and the queue where other drivers might get in the queue first - can you imagine the horror of other people using the roads!) Anyway, yes, she squeezed me toward the kerb, zoomed to the queue, then 5 seconds later I passed her on her right and she nudged out to the right to try and stop me. Madness. We turned on the the same main road which has regular traffic lights and is very slightly downhill for two miles. It gave me great satisfaction to note that she didn't catch up before I turned off


----------



## die_aufopferung (27 Jul 2016)

I overtook a moped on the way in this morning - not as impressive as it sounds, according to my Garmin i was only doing 24mph at the time but still...I do wonder what was wrong with that moped!


----------



## subaqua (27 Jul 2016)

Good to be back on bike after being away with work since Thursday . Drizzle started about a mile from end ...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jul 2016)

die_aufopferung said:


> I overtook a moped on the way in this morning - not as impressive as it sounds, according to my Garmin i was only doing 24mph at the time but still...I do wonder what was wrong with that moped!



I had my first genuine car overtake last week (excluding learners, tractors and milk floats) per Strava I averaged over 30mph along the stretch of road. 

Anyway this morning was wet and windy, but still warm. Gave me the chance to try out a pair of Bridgedale waterproof socks


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jul 2016)

Heavy drizzle this morning for most of the commute. But made for a nice ride as it has bought the temps down a bit. Loving the school holidays too.


----------



## rivers (27 Jul 2016)

Pissed it down for a good chunk of my commute today. Luckily, I put a spare pair of socks in my bag (I always carry a clean shirt, and keep a pair of trainers at work), so at least my feet are nice and dry. My wet socks, which are also a bit muddy, are currently drying on my coworker's keyboard. I love office shenanigans.


----------



## martint235 (27 Jul 2016)

Now that was a commute 12.7 miles in normal traffic at 17.83mph average!


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jul 2016)

martint235 said:


> Now that was a commute 12.7 miles in normal traffic at 17.83mph average!




Don't believe you


----------



## martint235 (27 Jul 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Don't believe you


Don't care if you believe me or not. I did it so there


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jul 2016)

martint235 said:


> Don't care if you believe me or not. I did it so there




Still don't believe you. Bet you RLJ'd


----------



## Ciar (27 Jul 2016)

I decided to dodge the rain and drive, well what a disappointment it's barely rained at all and now it's sunny! back on the bike first thing ;-)


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (27 Jul 2016)

If you locked your brompton to my bike tonight and would now like MY lock removing from your bike, send me a message


----------



## Shut Up Legs (28 Jul 2016)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I rode up that hill again on my way home this afternoon, and my legs are really feeling it now! 2 days done, 3 to go...


... and again today. I wimped out (for no justifiable reason, really) yesterday, so I've ridden up that ridiculously steep hill 3 out of 4 commutes home this week. My cycling logging app says I've averaged about 33.2km with 580m climbing for these 3 rides. My legs feel harder and stronger already.


----------



## TheJDog (28 Jul 2016)

Really quiet roads the last few days, cycle racks at work half empty, school holidays are great. Combined with the building work on my street turning it into a cul-de-sac and I can sleep like a baby.


----------



## rivers (28 Jul 2016)

My legs felt dead the entire ride to work today. I thought it would take me longer than it has done with the new wheels. It turns out, my average speed was faster and I knocked another 2 minutes off my time.


----------



## KneesUp (28 Jul 2016)

I had to go in via the DIY shop this morning, which meant a longer ride and busier roads. I discovered a new (to me) cycle path which ends with no warning, giving you a choice of riding on the pavement, riding across the grass verge and dropping off the kerb onto a three lane main road - if like me you are going straight on you have a few metres to get across lane 1, or getting off and walking. I opted for 1, thinking that surely the bike lane would carry on after the underpass. It doesn't, so I still had to join the main road just in time for a major junction. Still, at least I didn't get in the way of motorists on the long straight bit which does have a bike path, and that's the main thing.

I also discovered that the lights for turning right into the DIY store don't detect cyclists, so you sit there through lights-cycle after lights-cycle until a car stops behind you.


----------



## Gert Lush (28 Jul 2016)

KneesUp said:


> I also discovered that the lights for turning right into the DIY store don't detect cyclists, so you sit there through lights-cycle after lights-cycle until a car stops behind you.



There's a couple of lights like that near where I live. One set I went through onto the cycle path because it's a small road for access for the houses but then turns into a oneway over a bridge so I would have sat there for hours. These lights. The other is going over another bridge by my house where it seems to pick up bikes riding on the pavement but not bikes riding up to the lights on the road.


----------



## KneesUp (28 Jul 2016)

Gert Lush said:


> There's a couple of lights like that near where I live. One set I went through onto the cycle path because it's a small road for access for the houses but then turns into a oneway over a bridge so I would have sat there for hours. These lights. The other is going over another bridge by my house where it seems to pick up bikes riding on the pavement but not bikes riding up to the lights on the road.


It seems like it might be a common complaint. The ones at our supermarket don't detect you on a bike either, although I usually approach that from the other direction. Last time I waited in an empty road (it was about 11pm) for a while before I just went anyway. Only for me to be passed on the inside by a police car ...


----------



## Arjimlad (28 Jul 2016)

KneesUp said:


> I had to go in via the DIY shop this morning, which meant a longer ride and busier roads. I discovered a new (to me) cycle path which ends with no warning, giving you a choice of riding on the pavement, riding across the grass verge and dropping off the kerb onto a three lane main road - if like me you are going straight on you have a few metres to get across lane 1, or getting off and walking. I opted for 1, thinking that surely the bike lane would carry on after the underpass. It doesn't, so I still had to join the main road just in time for a major junction. Still, at least I didn't get in the way of motorists on the long straight bit which does have a bike path, and that's the main thing.
> 
> I also discovered that the lights for turning right into the DIY store don't detect cyclists, so you sit there through lights-cycle after lights-cycle until a car stops behind you.



Why are so many cycle paths like that ? The aliens who design them seem to assume the Mother Ship beams you up at the end !

I have found that stopping on the magnetic cut-outs in the road will trigger lights. These are usually NOT in any ASL so I end up stopping on the cut-out lines, and if a car comes up behind me, rolling forwards into the ASL section.


----------



## KneesUp (28 Jul 2016)

These lights seemed to have a camera on top of them - I assume it detects heat and movement, but the heat target has to be quite big, so the lights aren't triggered by foxes and so on. The lights in question don't have an ASL, so I was in the correct place - I obviously wasn't hot enough - must try harder


----------



## summerdays (28 Jul 2016)

KneesUp said:


> These lights seemed to have a camera on top of them - I assume it detects heat and movement, but the heat target has to be quite big, so the lights aren't triggered by foxes and so on. The lights in question don't have an ASL, so I was in the correct place - I obviously wasn't hot enough - must try harder


I think sometimes what seems to be on top for detecting movement of cars is actually to detect whether there are pedestrians still crops sing crossing the road. If the road sensors fail to detect you then an email to the council has seemed to result in them changing the settings.


----------



## HarryTheDog (28 Jul 2016)

Today was chat to other cyclists day for me, on the way in, another cyclist struck up a conversation with me in Hornchurch. Then in Barking I ran into an old SCR combatant, we chatted for 4 miles instead of beating each other up. Then on the way home some guy caught me up for a 8 mile chat as he knew me through someone else and wanted to make my aquaintence. Strangley the main topic of conversation was the guy I chatted with this morning. ( he is famously fast,competitive and stubborn).
Not looking forward to tomorrow I will have to do a half drive half cycle, robbing me of miles ( I need to make my meagre quota) as I have to go to a marshalling briefing tomorrow night. If any of you want to see some top XC racing on the weekend there is a UCI race at Hadliegh ( near Southend) If you go I will be the hobbit like character at the bottom of Snake Hill annoying the dog walkers and ramblers by stopping them amble across the course whilst people are racing. ( done it before my record is 6 stroppy so and so's in a day)


----------



## RoubaixCube (28 Jul 2016)

Nice ride home, missed the rain!  first few mins were quite G'narly - I did a shoulder check before pushing off and a speeding cyclist came at me like a rocket and almost collided with me, After that the traffic was all over the place and there wasnt much space for me to filter at all. Drivers in their steel cages were honking at each other like there was plenty of space to move.

Half way through the ride I stopped at a set of traffic lights and a guy on what seemed to be a fairly new Ribble bike pulled up beside me. I unconsciously decided to race him for some reason and was faster than him pulling away, I think i was doing a steady 22-23mph up a small incline (200ft?) but he still breezed past me effortlessly. I pretty much got smoked 

I think it would be good if i got a turbo and did some interval training.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (28 Jul 2016)

KneesUp said:


> I also discovered that the lights for turning right into the DIY store don't detect cyclists, so you sit there through lights-cycle after lights-cycle until a car stops behind you.


In Australia, one of the road rules allows you to proceed through a signalled intersection if you've waited a few cycles without the lights changing. Does the UK have similar?

As for my commute this morning, my legs are feeling the effects of that big hill I've ridden up 3 times this week (and plan to tackle again this afternoon). They're aching a lot, but I can almost feel the muscles growing.


----------



## summerdays (29 Jul 2016)

Shut Up Legs said:


> In Australia, one of the road rules allows you to proceed through a signalled intersection if you've waited a few cycles without the lights changing. Does the UK have similar?
> 
> As for my commute this morning, my legs are feeling the effects of that big hill I've ridden up 3 times this week (and plan to tackle again this afternoon). They're aching a lot, but I can almost feel the muscles growing.


You can go through a red light if it won't change for you as its deemed to be not working (at least for you). In practice normally a car comes along behind and will trigger it for you. I used to have one set of lights that didn't work for me and 95% of the time it was fine as it was a busy road so usually cars, then every now and again you would get caught out and have to wait a cycle. Even now it's been fixed a long time, I'm still in the habit of checking to see if there is a car behind me.


----------



## RoubaixCube (30 Jul 2016)

Got caught up in the prudential Surrey 100 ride. Had to wheel my bike all the way to holborn from st pauls. I hope the road blocks are lifted before i finish work tonight


----------



## Nigel182 (30 Jul 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Got caught up in the prudential Surrey 100 ride. Had to wheel my bike all the way to holborn from st pauls. I hope the road blocks are lifted before i finish work tonight



hope you ain't working tomorrow as it's the Prudential 100 and was the Freecycle today think some road closures are different for each of them.


----------



## RoubaixCube (30 Jul 2016)

Nigel182 said:


> hope you ain't working tomorrow as it's the Prudential 100 and was the Freecycle today think some road closures are different for each of them.



I am actually but I'll be based somewhere more local to me, I'll be fine


----------



## die_aufopferung (30 Jul 2016)

No ride in to work today as I was picking up a new bike to ride home. Apart from the shock to the system riding a bike with 23s was after years of somewhat plusher tyres, biggest issue with the new bike on the way home was accidentally downshifting to the little ring a ludicrous five times whilst playing with the "trim" of these 11 speed shifters. Awesome idea but it's going to take some getting used to.

Also despite the obvious desire to take it easy on a bike for it's first ride (plus I hadn't had time to set the saddle position up perfectly), still managed to average a little under 2mph faster. Turns out carbon aero bikes are pretty easy to ride.


----------



## TrishnBonnie (31 Jul 2016)

I did usual commute this morning using train and bike to Lincoln but I finished work an hour later so instead of waiting ages for a train I cycled back to metheringham. Found a quiet route on lanes took 1.5hrs as I missed a turning and had to go back so should be much quicker next time. Google said it was 11 miles. Will be cycling to and from work from now on feeling very chuffed


----------



## die_aufopferung (31 Jul 2016)

Saw a couple cars stopped on the roundabout that links the A61 with the A617 on the way home today - thinking one or both had broken down, I stopped to offer to help them push as they were causing a bit of a traffic problem. Turns out one had cut the other up leading to the only RTC I've ever seen that left no obvious damage to either vehicle. I'm not really sure why they decided to park on the roundabout at that point - no damage was apparent and no-one was hurt (at least, not according to the driver I spoke to).


----------



## Arjimlad (1 Aug 2016)

BMW X5 thought a T-junction was a good place to overtake me as we both pulled out turning right. He didn't factor the cars coming round the bend towards us into his MGIF calculations though. He ended up accelerating very hard to get past me without pranging them.


----------



## donnydave (1 Aug 2016)

Been off from cycling regularly for nearly 4 months due to long complicated reasons but I'm now back to doing 1 or 2 days a week. I was worried that my fitness would have been shattered due to not regularly cycling. Decided to use Strava for the first time in 2 years and popped in about 5 new personal record segments and on the days that I do cycle I'm about 3 to 4 mins faster on a 40 minute commute than I used to be. My average speed used to be around 18mph and so far the last 10 rides with various weather conditions have nearly all been over 20mph average. 

A friend who does personal training suggested that when I was cycling regularly I wasn't recovering properly so could never properly realise any gains in performance. I find it difficult to cycle slowly so back when I was cycling every day I would always be at maximum effort and I used to be very very tired by the end of the week. All very interesting.


----------



## RoubaixCube (1 Aug 2016)

Caught a bit of drizzle on the way in. Things are only going to get worse!


----------



## Twizit (1 Aug 2016)

Changed the chain on the bad weather single speed at the weekend. Thought I could get away with just that but the constant grinding on today's commute means a new freewheel and chainring are in order. In fairness I did last the last chain go on a bit too long and I've had many '000's of miles out of all bits.

My apologies for those that had to put up with the noise of me grinding along past them today


----------



## RoubaixCube (1 Aug 2016)

Seeing a lot of cyclists fly past in nothing but a rain jacket and shorts on. I wonder if they were 'caught out' by the rain 

Myself. I have rain jacket, waterproof overtrousers, waterproof cap, waterproof gloves and my MT-71 shoes which should offer some level of water resistance. 

Quite a deluge out there


----------



## ianrauk (1 Aug 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Seeing a lot of cyclists fly past in nothing but a rain jacket and shorts on. I wonder if they were 'caught out' by the rain
> 
> Myself. I have rain jacket, waterproof overtrousers, waterproof cap, waterproof gloves and my MT-71 shoes which should offer some level of water resistance.
> 
> Quite a deluge out there




It's not cold rain this time of year. With all that gear you just boil anyway.
I look at the temperatures first then the precipitation afterwards
Certainly no need for waterproofs in the summer. Lycra dries out very quickly. No waterproofs for my daily commute.


----------



## RoubaixCube (1 Aug 2016)

ianrauk said:


> It's not cold rain this time of year. With all that gear you just boil anyway.
> I look at the temperatures first then the precipitation afterwards
> Certainly no need for waterproofs in the summer. Lycra dries out very quickly. No waterproofs for my daily commute.




According to the bbc its 14'c out there, (not counting humidity) I'll just take it easy. My overtrousers have side vents so hopefully i wont boil too much


----------



## rivers (1 Aug 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Seeing a lot of cyclists fly past in nothing but a rain jacket and shorts on. I wonder if they were 'caught out' by the rain
> 
> Myself. I have rain jacket, waterproof overtrousers, waterproof cap, waterproof gloves and my MT-71 shoes which should offer some level of water resistance.
> 
> Quite a deluge out there



I just have a rain jacket. And even in that, I soak through my shirt with sweat. I couldn't imagine wearing overtrousers


----------



## RoubaixCube (2 Aug 2016)

@ianrauk @rivers 

I did what everyone else did and rode home without the overtrousers, the waterproof cap or gloves on.... It felt mighty refreshing riding in the rain but my brakes were absolutely useless. I use Kool Stop brake pads meant for dry weather cycling but i think i will switch them to the salmon variant for better braking in the wet. I had to keep looking ahead as my braking distance was at least 5-10m and even then it was rather dicey, brakes had no 'bite' at all so it was a case of rolling to an 'eventual' stop, which wasnt at all kool (kool stop... )

I had flashbacks when I had that accident earlier this year and i went into a side of a car at 22mph....these brake pads are absolutely junk in the wet.


----------



## rivers (2 Aug 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> @ianrauk @rivers
> 
> I did what everyone else did and rode home without the overtrousers, the waterproof cap or gloves on.... It felt mighty refreshing riding in the rain but my brakes were absolutely useless. I use Kool Stop brake pads meant for dry weather cycling but i think i will switch them to the salmon variant for better braking in the wet. I had to keep looking ahead as my braking distance was at least 5-10m and even then it was rather dicey, brakes had no 'bite' at all so it was a case of rolling to an 'eventual' stop, which wasnt at all kool (kool stop... )
> 
> I had flashbacks when I had that accident earlier this year and i went into a side of a car at 22mph....these brake pads are absolutely junk in the wet.



Good to know. I shall avoid kool stop brake pads.


----------



## seraphina (2 Aug 2016)

Lovely wet commute today - very quite, gotta love the school holidays.

Another one who didn't bother with waterproofs, just hang stuff out at work. 

I really quite enjoy cycling in the rain when it's just warm drizzle.


----------



## si_c (2 Aug 2016)

Not too wet in this morning, just shorts and waterproof jacket and I was fine. The roads were quite greasy though, back end slipped out a few times going round corners, glad I gave myself extra time to get the ferry this morning, was quite a bit slower than usual.


----------



## Killiekevin (2 Aug 2016)

Commute was good this morning, not been on the bike too much as I have a new baby and this was my first day back after paternity leave so cycled the full way into work, Kilmarnock to Glasgow, 25 miles rather than getting the train part of the way. Was a bit foggy in places but enjoyed being back in the saddle properly.


----------



## Andrew_P (3 Aug 2016)

Got scalped twice today by the hill dodging @ianrauk this morning. Git never waved hello either KERCHING!

Take it he is on holiday because was heading in the wrong direction, didn't want to disturb him as he was a man on a mission. Couldn't be missed with the Tats and the Cyclechat Top!


----------



## ianrauk (3 Aug 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Got scalped twice today by the hill dodging @ianrauk this morning. Git never waved hello either KERCHING!
> 
> Take it he is on holiday because was heading in the wrong direction, didn't want to disturb him as he was a man on a mission. Couldn't be missed with the Tats and the Cyclechat Top!




Hi Andrew, remind me where.. there were a lot of cyclists out today. Should have said Hi.
Yup on holiday this week so thought I'd chuck in a Surrey/Kent 100 mile loop. Oh my, there were plenty of hills in the second half I can tell you ;-) I Just got back.


----------



## Andrew_P (3 Aug 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Hi Andrew, remind me where.. there were a lot of cyclists out today. Should have said Hi.
> Yup on holiday this week so thought I'd chuck in a Surrey/Kent 100 mile loop. Oh my, there were plenty of hills in the second half I can tell you ;-) I Just got back.



Passed me before Coulsdon I went over the bypass and you emerged behind me again re-joining the A23 after Coulsdon to disappear off in to the distance


----------



## ianrauk (3 Aug 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Passed me before Coulsdon I went over the bypass and you emerged behind me again re-joining the A23 after Coulsdon to disappear off in to the distance




Wearing red?

Todays (non commute) route..I was heading for Brighton but got a text saying it was very poor, windy weather down there, so on the fly change of plan.


----------



## Andrew_P (3 Aug 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Wearing red?
> 
> Todays (non commute) route..I was heading for Brighton but got a text saying it was very poor, windy weather down there, so on the fly change of plan.
> 
> View attachment 137510


Yeah that was me - had just set off to go work about a mile before the first pass I turn left just before Horley and across to Smallfield.

I thought I was going to get in to your draft on the first pass just to find out you were slowing for the turn off in to Coulsdon! 
Impressive ride btw


----------



## Shut Up Legs (3 Aug 2016)

After managing to ride up a major hill near home 3 times last week, in preparation for September's French Alps cycling tour, I've done it twice so far this week, and the effect on my legs has been amazing. I thought it might tire my legs out, but I can ride up the hills so much easier now. I'll definitely be keeping this up.


----------



## die_aufopferung (3 Aug 2016)

I was sitting stationary at a roundabout on the way in to work this morning when some muppet working for Chesterfield council managed to drive the council's van into the back of me. Since I was stationary and he was doing single-digit mph no damage was done but seriously how the hell do you not see a stationary cyclist - and one in the right hand lane at that - in perfect visibility conditions? I'm used to getting seen and then beeped at for being "in the middle of the road" at that roundabout, not sudden blindness syndrome.


----------



## TrishnBonnie (4 Aug 2016)

First time commute to and from work for me yesterday, 22 mile round trip. My confidence in traffic is improving instead of coming off the road and using crossings I went through two sets of traffic lights on the A17 same on the way back was pleased about that but a bit nervous when I pulled up first and a car appeared next to me in case he turned left but was fine.

Found I was getting cramp in my right foot more on the way in, not sure why or what causes it am I doing something wrong?


----------



## summerdays (4 Aug 2016)

die_aufopferung said:


> I was sitting stationary at a roundabout on the way in to work this morning when some muppet working for Chesterfield council managed to drive the council's van into the back of me. Since I was stationary and he was doing single-digit mph no damage was done but seriously how the hell do you not see a stationary cyclist - and one in the right hand lane at that - in perfect visibility conditions? I'm used to getting seen and then beeped at for being "in the middle of the road" at that roundabout, not sudden blindness syndrome.


Have you reported it to the council.... Might be worth it in case he has a history of little collisions.


----------



## martint235 (4 Aug 2016)

National Nobber Day today. Admittedly I did go through the Riverside Park and the standard of cycling hasn't improved. One of them will probably be on CC later complaining of how he was knocked off by an out of control dog that wasn't on the lead. What really happened you nobber is you approached a dog, from behind, at around 20mph. You then didn't have the skill to control your bike at that speed around a dog that you had spooked. Said nobber will probably also complain that a large cyclist completely ignored him and instead spent a few minutes making sure the dog was ok and that owner was calmed before continuing his cycle to work. 

Where he saw an RLJing nobber but they are fairly run of the mill


----------



## Twizit (4 Aug 2016)

Nothing exceptional to report, except the tailwind in this morning was a darn sight nicer than the blasted headwind home last night


----------



## si_c (4 Aug 2016)

Wind switched around last night, so ride home yesterday and ride in today both into stiff headwinds. Have to love the great British summer...


----------



## Starchivore (4 Aug 2016)

I am now sitting in wet trousers.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Aug 2016)

Combination of wind, lack of sleep and a lot of beer last night made the commute a bit more difficult than normal this morning.


----------



## jojo2512 (4 Aug 2016)

Just done my first solo ride to work only to find ferry over to kent not working ahhhhh


----------



## martint235 (4 Aug 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Combination of *wind,* lack of sleep and a* lot of beer *last night made the commute a bit more difficult than normal this morning.


The two are probably related.


----------



## lutonloony (4 Aug 2016)

Funny old day. This morning realised I was in totally wrong gear for little hill blag at start of commute. Quick reach to down tube for yank on lever to hit big rear cogs. Sudden realisation that shimano 105 does not sit on downtube, so big hoof uphill  On the wAy home thought I would have a gentle spin as it was hot, met up with guy from local club, who was telling me about various levels of club runs. Trying to get details,so was keeping up with him, put in my best ever time getting home. Had to go for a few beers to recover


----------



## Shut Up Legs (4 Aug 2016)

Shut Up Legs said:


> After managing to ride up a major hill near home 3 times last week, in preparation for September's French Alps cycling tour, I've done it twice so far this week, and the effect on my legs has been amazing. I thought it might tire my legs out, but I can ride up the hills so much easier now. I'll definitely be keeping this up.


More of the same yesterday riding home, which makes it 3 times up that hill this week, and today will be the 4th. It's bloody steep, though: if I don't lean over the handlebar until my chin almost touches it, I risk the big doing a back-flip!


----------



## martint235 (5 Aug 2016)

Well I've answered an age old question this morning. Many of my employers have asked "What happens if Martin gets hit by a bus?". Well the answer is Martin gets very angry, very, very quickly. More of a sideswipe really, he'd not checked his mirror before trying to pull around the bus in front of him at a stop. I managed to keep the bike upright, skid it around and give him quite a big chunk of my mind!! Andrenaline still running but I don't think there's much more than some scraping on my shoulder.

Other than that a quiet commute in


----------



## stoatsngroats (5 Aug 2016)

My fist commute for 3 year and the obligatory attempted left hook on a dual carriageway has me laughing, as I could see and feel the attempt as it developed. The driver overtook, indicated left, and then kindly stopped to allow me to continue!
13 miles in 48 mins isn't too shabby for my 1st ride, and the weather was fantastic, nice and cool with a very gentle breeze. 
Looking good forward to more!


----------



## ianrauk (5 Aug 2016)

martint235 said:


> Well I've answered an age old question this morning. Many of my employers have asked "What happens if Martin gets hit by a bus?". Well the answer is Martin gets very angry, very, very quickly. More of a sideswipe really, he'd not checked his mirror before trying to pull around the bus in front of him at a stop. I managed to keep the bike upright, skid it around and give him quite a big chunk of my mind!! Andrenaline still running but I don't think there's much more than some scraping on my shoulder.
> 
> Other than that a quiet commute in




Blimey. Go easy mate... be careful out there... I need you fit for tomorrow's ride.


----------



## martint235 (5 Aug 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Blimey. Go easy mate... be careful out there... I need you fit for tomorrow's ride.


Yeah I'm fine. Had my shower, more of a friction burn on my shoulder and forearm than anything.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (5 Aug 2016)

I wimped out and didn't do The Hill today, but I've done it 3 times last week and 3 this week, so that will do (for starters). I only lost 1kg this week, but I suspect it was -2kg fat (mainly around the middle, as my work trousers got noticeably looser) + 1kg leg muscle.  I don't know if I'm ready for the alps in September, but I'm getting there...


----------



## RoubaixCube (5 Aug 2016)

Took le carbon out on the commute  ive been craving this bike for a while. Its quite a beautiful morning with a nice gentle breeze to match. Definitely one of my top 10 mornings


----------



## TheJDog (5 Aug 2016)

Very quiet on my run in, but had three cars, vans or lorries just stop right in the middle of the road in front of me. On what are usually pretty busy roads. One was at a junction, seemed to be trying to make his mind up about where he was going, the lorry was watering hanging baskets (strange time to be doing that), no idea what the third one was doing. Apart from causing me consternation.


----------



## stoatsngroats (5 Aug 2016)

Return home into Wind was ok, so 26 miles commute total for me today. Great to be out on the bike, and Ultegra is wonderful.
Maybe I will make couple of cycle days next week...


----------



## HarryTheDog (5 Aug 2016)

My last commute for 2 weeks ( going on my hols) and it was a fine one. Going in was incident free but nobody to play with. Going home bumped into a fairly rapid guy straight away. He was at that speed where to overtake him would have meant hard work so I just shadowed him for 4 miles then when we came to a hill I made my move and went past. When he caught me at some lights he was really friendly and told me he suspected I was going to overtake but was suprised I waited so long. He was a really nice guy and we chatted for a further 4 miles and went our seperate ways. Looked him up on flyby, turns out he gets mentioned a lot by friends in common for his mad mileages, he had only done 500km of commute miles this week. ( ok some peeps on here do more but its 200 km more than me ) 
I finished off the commute with a PB that got me into the top ten of a section that I have been trying to get into for the last month so well chuffed.


----------



## lutonloony (5 Aug 2016)

my commute today was wifey driving me both ways. Kind of glad because there was a definite head breeze


----------



## TrishnBonnie (5 Aug 2016)

I had someone on a bike coming towards me on a shared path looking at their phone, I slowed right down and said excuse me and he looked up and swerved around me at the last minute eek.

On another shared path was told to slow down by a bloke who was on the pavement bit it's wide there too, I'm starting to hate people more than cars lol.


----------



## RoubaixCube (5 Aug 2016)

TrishnBonnie said:


> I had someone on a bike coming towards me on a shared path looking at their phone, I slowed right down and said excuse me and he looked up and swerved around me at the last minute eek.
> 
> On another shared path was told to slow down by a bloke who was on the pavement bit it's wide there too, I'm starting to hate people more than cars lol.



Cyclists with headphones one and listening to music are probably a close second.


----------



## TrishnBonnie (6 Aug 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Cyclists with headphones one and listening to music are probably a close second.


He wouldn't have heard me if he had headphones in too so would have hit me as unless I went into oncoming traffic I had nowhere to go.


----------



## tallliman (6 Aug 2016)

Had an interesting couple of commutes yesterday. Took on Beacon Hill, at 800ft the highest point around me. Knocked 2mins off my best for the ascent (4miles) and then went in reasonably hard to work. Came back home pushing hard and held 20mph for 13miles of it...impressed with myself.

Does anyone else here occasionally ride harder for the odd commute?


----------



## RoubaixCube (6 Aug 2016)

Scorchio out there! Did a mile to the station and im sweating bullets. 2 mile hop to work next


----------



## lutonloony (8 Aug 2016)

interesting combination this morning. Chap on MTB with helmet cam (nothing against any of those things, if that's your thing), however when we arrived at 4way traffic lights due to roadworks, he decided that they obviously didn't apply to him. Amused myself with the thought that could the police use his cam as proof of his misdemeanour


----------



## lutonloony (8 Aug 2016)

tallliman said:


> Had an interesting couple of commutes yesterday. Took on Beacon Hill, at 800ft the highest point around me. Knocked 2mins off my best for the ascent (4miles) and then went in reasonably hard to work. Came back home pushing hard and held 20mph for 13miles of it...impressed with myself.
> 
> Does anyone else here occasionally ride harder for the odd commute?


some days the legs just decide to go for it, nothing to do with me, they seems to have their own schedule. Other days when I feel all is good, the legs say no!


----------



## ianrauk (8 Aug 2016)

I got stopped by the cops today... for speeding. Down Church Hill in Bromley. I could see he had a speed gun pointing at me and they waved me in. After my last couple of interactions with cops after the plastic lid/hi-viz debacle I wasn't going to stop but thought might as well. Fair play to the cop, he wasn't at all aggressive, in fact quite the opposite. Smiley and friendly.
He asked me how fast did I think I was going. I said I know how fast I was going, 38mph. He said did I know this road is a 30mph zone of which I said of course, But that's for motor vehicles. He replied yes that's right, but as a word of warning please take it easy down this hill. He then said that I looked like a very competent cyclist who obviously know's what I am doing and wished me a safe and nice onward journey. Blimey.


A very nice commute it was too. Very little traffic, nice fresh legs from not having cycled yesterday. There was also quite a gaggle of cycle commuters on the route this morning. The nice, warm weather certainly brings them out.


----------



## winjim (8 Aug 2016)

Stopped at a junction waiting to join the DC. RLJer comes steaming through, all fancy Pinarello with deep carbon wheels. Passed him at 30mph a minute or so later, on my heavy steel with the mudguards and Carradice bag. Next set of lights he RLJed again and turned off the DC. I wonder if he was really going that way or if he was just embarassed. 


Yeah yeah, I know it's not a race, blah blah blah.


----------



## winjim (8 Aug 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I got stopped by the cops today... for speeding. Down Church Hill in Bromley. I could see he had a speed gun pointing at me and they waved me in. After my last couple of interactions with cops after the plastic lid/hi-viz debacle I wasn't going to stop but thought might as well. Fair play to the cop, he wasn't at all aggressive, in fact quite the opposite. Smiley and friendly.
> He asked me how fast did I think I was going. I said I know how fast I was going, 38mph. He said did I know this road is a 30mph zone of which I said of course, But that's for motor vehicles. He replied yes that's right. But as a word of warning please take it easy down this hill. He then said that I looked like a very competent cyclist who obviously know's what I am doing and wished me a safe and nice onward journey. Blimey.


Sounds reasonable enough.


----------



## Gixxerman (8 Aug 2016)

On my ride in, I met a charming man in a black Audi here:-
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.2...4!1sZfGd5Z1sez1nC4_QU0kVgw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
I was travelling in the direction shown, obviously on the LHS of the road where the "Ahead only" road marking is shown. I was wearing a hi-viz gillet and it was a bright morning with excellent visibility.
He was coming out of the road to right where the silver softop is shown.
As you can clearly see, this is a give way.
I was at a position almost directly opposite the side road, when our man drives out without stopping and almost drives into me. I managed to swerve to the left to avoid the collision as I was on my folding bike and not going that fast (10mph-ish). If I was going at road bike speeds of 20+ mph, the result would have been different I think. When he stopped at the red lights further on I went along the drivers side on his car. His window was open and he was on the phone. I asked him if I was invisble as he had almost drove into me. His response was to tell me to "F**k off". I suggested that maybe if he wasn't on the phone he might have a better chance of seeing me, to which he replied "F**k off". I never shouted or swore at him, even though I certainly wanted to, so I certainly did nothing to deserve his response. I realised that there was little I could say / do with a bell-end like him. So I left it at that. Just wish I had a camera as the footage would be sent to the plod.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Aug 2016)

winjim said:


> Sounds reasonable enough.




Indeed.. back story to this.. and I think it's in this thread somewhere. Is that a few years back I was stopped by very aggressive policeman who berated me for not wearing a plastic hat or custard jacket and his parting shot was that he hoped he didn't have to scrape me off the tarmac one day.


----------



## Leaway2 (8 Aug 2016)

Started off and it began to rain. Nothing too bad. Then it got heavier, so I stopped and put on waterproof. 2 mins later it had stopped. It was a quiet road so I took off the waterproof without stopping. 2 min, started raining again .
Sod it.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (9 Aug 2016)

My commute was a battle of wills today. I got to the turn off point past which I'm either committed to The Hill I've been using to train for next month or I wimp out and take an easier option, and I very nearly chose the latter. Anyway, I've ridden up The Hill twice so far this week, so a good start to the week.


----------



## Leaway2 (9 Aug 2016)

Shut Up Legs said:


> My commute was a battle of wills today. I got to the turn off point past which I'm either committed to The Hill I've been using to train for next month or I wimp out and take an easier option, and I very nearly chose the latter. Anyway, I've ridden up The Hill twice so far this week, so a good start to the week.


If you click on the picture. Then drag the mouse down. This will "flatten" the hill and will make easier to ride up.
You are welcome.


----------



## tallliman (9 Aug 2016)

@Leaway2, if it were that easy, why don't we all do it?


----------



## Jenkins (9 Aug 2016)

Exploding inner tube on the way in to work this afternoon. It split along a seam which had been rubbed by a spoke hole exposed by poor rim tape (Superstar Components wheel) and blew the tyre off the rim.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Aug 2016)

A second evening of lovely tailwinds for the ride home. I had a drafting fairy along the A21 tonight. Indicated to him to take a turn but he just sat there. OK, we were coming up to Bromley Hill, I made sure I slowed down enough for him to not resist an over take and so it was. He led up the hill and I sat on his wheel. We were then overtaken by a racing snake, he was quick. I managed to jump on his wheel as he over took us leaving the fairy behind. A couple of hundred yards and the snake had stretched the elastic and was gone. Fair play to him. The fairy was nowhere. All in all, jolly good fun.


----------



## Spartak (9 Aug 2016)

Due to the North Westerly wind this evening I changed my regular commute. 

Leaving Portbury Dock I joined the busy A369 towards Bristol, luckily there is a new cycle path alongside this road so I used that. 

Then I crossed the Clifton Suspension Bridge before descending the 1:6 Constitution Hill, across Millennium Square where there was a good crowd watching the Olympic swimming in the 'fanzone'. 

There was a great busker playing an electric guitar on Peros Bridge near the YHA so I stopped for a couple of minutes to listen. 

Then I joined the Bristol / Bath cycle path to join lots of other commuters on our journeys home.


----------



## rivers (9 Aug 2016)

Spartak said:


> Due to the North Westerly wind this evening I changed my regular commute.
> 
> Leaving Portbury Dock I joined the busy A369 towards Bristol, luckily there is a new cycle path alongside this road so I used that.
> 
> ...



The cycle path leaving Bristol at rush hour is busier than the A4


----------



## Spartak (9 Aug 2016)

rivers said:


> The cycle path leaving Bristol at rush hour is busier than the A4



And quicker ;-)


----------



## si_c (10 Aug 2016)

Shut Up Legs said:


> My commute was a battle of wills today. I got to the turn off point past which I'm either committed to The Hill I've been using to train for next month or I wimp out and take an easier option, and I very nearly chose the latter. Anyway, I've ridden up The Hill twice so far this week, so a good start to the week.


Taken a leaf out of your book on the commutes home the last week or so, and been hunting the steepest and/or longest hills in the area (difficult, it's very flat). Makes a 20mile commute home instead to get three decent hills in, I've really noticed it this week though, my gearing choices are changing the more I do them, need more hills.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (10 Aug 2016)

Lovely ride in today with the aid of a strong and kindly tailwind. Going to be "character building" this evening. Great fun, bring it on.


----------



## Spartak (10 Aug 2016)

rivers said:


> The cycle path leaving Bristol at rush hour is busier than the A4



I enjoyed last nights commute last night here's the Relive.cc vid 

https://www.relive.cc/view/670309287


----------



## Lonestar (10 Aug 2016)

First commute (for a year +) via Tower Bridge from Tower Gateway this morning and boy has the Elephant and Castle roundabout changed.It isn't there anymore.So had to stop on the pavement to try and work out the layout.

Coming back encountered yet another cyclist looking at his mobile while weaving all over the CS 3 before he turned into Cannon Street Road.Then on Aston Street I encountered a Lamborghini with a youngish in his 20s driver.So beat him to the end of Harford Street as he was driving over the speed bumps like it was made of egg shells and it made it up to Mile End where I caught it up.Not helped by a ped walking in the CS 2 while looking at that car and then kissing the drivers ars3.Didn't see me coming as he was too busy giving the driver the thumbs up and I was not impressed.

On a side note.Crossing Tower Bridge this morning it was noticed all the cars were well behaved leading to no aggravation or dodgy overtaking.


----------



## Wes1 (10 Aug 2016)

Rode into a door which was kindly opened in front of me tonight. Feeling pretty sore and looking forward to some good bruises tomorrow!
I thought I was far enough out of the 'door zone' but the lesson tonight is when you think you're far enough out, move out a bit further.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Aug 2016)

Wes1 said:


> Rode into a door which was kindly opened in front of me tonight. Feeling pretty sore and looking forward to some good bruises tomorrow!
> I thought I was far enough out of the 'door zone' but the lesson tonight is when you think you're far enough out, move out a bit further.




Every commuting cyclists nightmare scenario. Glad you are not too badly hurt. A good lesson learnt. Further out then you think.


----------



## rivers (10 Aug 2016)

The Bristol to Path cycle path improvement works are really inconvenient, especially at rush hour. Hopefully the next 4 weeks of works go by quickly.


----------



## Lonestar (11 Aug 2016)

rivers said:


> The Bristol to Path cycle path improvement works are really inconvenient, especially at rush hour. Hopefully the next 4 weeks of works go by quickly.



Got to be better than ours which took 58 weeks and led to me finding an alternative route.


----------



## summerdays (11 Aug 2016)

Lonestar said:


> Got to be better than ours which took 58 weeks and led to me finding an alternative route.


One of the previous works on the path did take almost as long though it started as a 8 week closure that eventually ran to about 40 or 50 weeks!! I was glad when that closure was finally lifted... And it didn't even result in any improvement on the path, just because they were building a new bridge.

This is the photo I've seen on Facebook of the works.... I wouldn't want to be trying to go through there at 8 in the morning, it doesn't look anywhere wide enough to cope with the number of cyclists.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (11 Aug 2016)

I rode up The Hill again today, and all I can say is "Ouch". I've done it 3 times this week (I skipped it yesterday), and will most likely do it again tomorrow, since it will be Friday. That will make it 4 times this week, and 3 each last week and the week before that. _So shut up legs, I'm not listening to you..._


----------



## ianrauk (11 Aug 2016)

On Tuesday's ride in I bumped into a fellow longtime commuter I haven't seen for over a year. Today I bumped into another fellow longtime commuter who I also not seen for a year. Amazing really.


----------



## si_c (11 Aug 2016)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I rode up The Hill again today, and all I can say is "Ouch". I've done it 3 times this week (I skipped it yesterday), and will most likely do it again tomorrow, since it will be Friday. That will make it 4 times this week, and 3 each last week and the week before that. _So shut up legs, I'm not listening to you..._


How much faster are you getting?


----------



## RoubaixCube (11 Aug 2016)

Caught a bit of a splash on the way in this morning. Not even worth getting the waterproof jacket out for


----------



## Lonestar (11 Aug 2016)

summerdays said:


> One of the previous works on the path did take almost as long though it started as a 8 week closure that eventually ran to about 40 or 50 weeks!! I was glad when that closure was finally lifted... And it didn't even result in any improvement on the path, just because they were building a new bridge.
> 
> This is the photo I've seen on Facebook of the works.... I wouldn't want to be trying to go through there at 8 in the morning, it doesn't look anywhere wide enough to cope with the number of cyclists.



Second day on the trot I went via Elephant and Castle and I must say it's got me baffled.No wonder motorists get confused as well.


----------



## si_c (11 Aug 2016)

Ridiculously wet coming in this morning. Both brake levers flat against the bars, took me about 15yds to slow down from 8mph. Add to that horribly gusty weather, and I walked the last 1/4mile in, it was that sketchy. 

One of the guys in the office who also cycles in was blown off his bike on otterspool prom, possibly broken wrist. Getting the train back tonight, fsck it.


----------



## Gert Lush (11 Aug 2016)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I rode up The Hill again today, and all I can say is "Ouch". I've done it 3 times this week (I skipped it yesterday), and will most likely do it again tomorrow, since it will be Friday. That will make it 4 times this week, and 3 each last week and the week before that. _So shut up legs, I'm not listening to you..._



Well shoot. That is a hill!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (12 Aug 2016)

Gert Lush said:


> Well shoot. That is a hill!


Yes, indeed. My legs couldn't face it today, as they felt like lead for some reason. I forgot to mention, but that hill is rated in local cycling fora as one of the toughest in the Melbourne metropolitan area. I'm lucky that it's so close to where I live (< 1km away).


----------



## RoubaixCube (13 Aug 2016)

Loud hissing noise coming from behind me a few minutes into my commute . I thought i had received a P+. Dreading what id find I stopped to inspect the tyres. Everything is absolutely fine apart from needing a little more air. Thank god


----------



## DrLex (13 Aug 2016)

^
Loose & sticking valve or close proximity to snake house of Regent's Park Zoo?


----------



## RoubaixCube (13 Aug 2016)

DrLex said:


> ^
> Loose & sticking valve or close proximity to snake house of Regent's Park Zoo?




Neither. I think it might of been the construction workers that i went past who were doing something with their equipment which lead me to believe i might of P+. 

False alarm. Stopped at CS to use their pump and pressure was still over 100


----------



## Lonestar (13 Aug 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Neither. I think it might of been the construction workers that i went past who were doing something with their equipment which lead me to believe i might of P+.
> 
> False alarm. Stopped at CS to use their pump and pressure was still over 100



The CS 3 pump?

Diverted to Westminster today instead of Southwark Bridge..so as to give my commute variety.Although I was in a bad way and battling a 13mph headwind.Thought I was riding in treacle so what a commute that was.Better on way back.
Yet another car in Shorter Street cycle lane so just resorting to warning the motorists as obviously it's not their fault.(I think the Elephant and Castle route layout has taught me that.) On my return commute today.


----------



## RoubaixCube (13 Aug 2016)

Lonestar said:


> The CS 3 pump?
> 
> Diverted to Westminster today instead of Southwark Bridge..so as to give my commute variety.Although I was in a bad way and battling a 13mph headwind.Thought I was riding in treacle so what a commute that was.Better on way back.
> Yet another car in Shorter Street cycle lane so just resorting to warning the motorists as obviously it's not their fault.(I think the Elephant and Castle route layout has taught me that.) On my return commute today.



Cyclesurgery. They have this specialized pump there that does 10 or 15 psi everytime you shove the plunger down


----------



## Lonestar (13 Aug 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Cyclesurgery. They have this specialized pump there that does 10 or 15 psi everytime you shove the plunger down



I never noticed.Err where is that? I know there is a pump on the CS 3.


----------



## RoubaixCube (14 Aug 2016)

Lonestar said:


> I never noticed.Err where is that? I know there is a pump o the CS 3.




Holborn. so its a little out of the way, I don't commute via CS3


----------



## Lonestar (14 Aug 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Holborn. so its a little out of the way, I don't commute via CS3



Ok mate,thanks for that.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Normal run of the mill commute this morning, though the north wind made it a little harder then it needed to be. Should make for a nice run home though.
> 
> On another note, I saw an awesome sight this morning. A dad on a nice red Thorn triple tandem with a couple of youngsters on the back, on their way to school I guess, though at 8.40 I think they may have been late. It did make me smile and one of the kids on the back gave me a nice huge smile back. Looked like they were really enjoying themselves.
> 
> @deptfordmarmoset , They crossed Deptford Church Street so guess they are local. Have you seen them on your travels?


Bump. I just spoke to a guy on a red Thorn outside my flat but I now realise that it wasn't the triple tandem we've seen around here.


----------



## die_aufopferung (15 Aug 2016)

I'm really hoping the "surface dressing" the local council have decided to do has settled in by now for today's ride in to work - I didn't know they were planning on dumping a few tonne of stone chippings along my route last Friday and the shock of suddenly having to ride for a mile or so in a 1/2" depth of loose stone on 23mm slicks was...unpleasant. My only other option would've been the pavement but after trying that for a hundred yards I decided the stone chippings were preferable! I'm pretty sure the Slime had to seal at least one P along that ride too given my rear tyre was down to 60psi when I checked them this morning.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (15 Aug 2016)

Absolutely nowt happened because I won't be commuting again for 2 weeks!


----------



## martint235 (15 Aug 2016)

It was a bit cool this morning. First commute for over a week so a little bit slower than I'd like but nothing major. 

No attacks from buses today either.


----------



## Hopey (15 Aug 2016)

First time commuting in over a year. Probably much longer actually. Loved it. Sunny day, rejigged old bike, up and down hills, still had confidence on the busy roads. Spoke to any cyclist I saw. Think I may have been a tad annoying, but I was excited. Can't wait to ride home!!


----------



## Tin Pot (15 Aug 2016)

Well first commute in I don't know over a month?

Flew in nice and easy no traffic sun shine glorious.

Ride home...I've had to make a pit stop to refuel!!!! First time ever. Enjoying a milkshake in McDonald's as I type


----------



## Jenkins (15 Aug 2016)

Little bit chilly first thing requiring arm warmers for the first 20 minutes or so. Come the afternoon and an easterly breeze had developed resulting in a lovely warm tail wind for large parts of the trip home.


----------



## stoatsngroats (15 Aug 2016)

Uneventful ride in but a great ride home, it felt quick, and I was a little puffed! I think after 3 commutes I am beginning to get back to some nice fitness.


----------



## RoubaixCube (16 Aug 2016)

Knocked a few seconds off my PB for my ride home 7.21miles in 28.08mins, average speed 15.4mph, max elevation at 174ft -- route is mostly flat as a pancake 

I think having the Carradice saddlebag instead of the rucksack might of had something to do with the speed (more aero??) Though 15.4mph average speed is certainly my best to date according to my garmin.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Aug 2016)

Loads of commuters out in the sticks this morning. I'm lucky if I see 1, saw a good half dozen today. Scalped the one going same way as me


----------



## fossyant (16 Aug 2016)

Just seen @I like Skol on his way home. Giving it beans then some bloke in a car coming the other way gives him three loud toots (me).


----------



## I like Skol (16 Aug 2016)

fossyant said:


> Just seen @I like Skol on his way home. Giving it beans then some bloke in a car coming the other way gives him three loud toots (me).


I figured it was you in a Nissan but I thought your car was darker than that. Must have been filthy last time I saw it


----------



## fossyant (16 Aug 2016)

I like Skol said:


> I figured it was you in a Nissan but I thought your car was darker than that. Must have been filthy last time I saw it


You know me. It's usually clean.


----------



## Lonestar (16 Aug 2016)

Nearly had a spill today...Coming down from Tower gateway approaching Trinity Square junction my front wheel wobbled quite weirdly and as I was watching the junction I thought I was coming off at 15-20mph...Stopped at the cycle lights at Great Tower Street junction I decided to go back and investigate.When I had regained control originally I had looked back and seen something in the cycle lane which looked like a windscreen wiper.When I got back to the incident scene I found two 3ft long metal rods with the circumference of a biro which my front tyre must have rolled weirdly over causing the strange wobble and loss of control briefly as they were both pointing in the same direction as my direction of travel.Reckon they must have fallen off of a lorry or van.So I removed offending articles from the cycle lane.


----------



## I like Skol (16 Aug 2016)

The nights are drawing in! Was a bit disappointed to find I needed to light up for the trip to work in the mornings this week 
Because of holidays it has been a couple of weeks since I last did day shifts so it was an unexpected necessity.

Never mind, soon be Christmas.......


----------



## ianrauk (17 Aug 2016)

Fog this morning. Surprised me when I got out of the pit and looked out of the window. Left for work at 7.30 and it was still foggy. Took a few miles for it to clear. Wasn't chilly though.

Apart from that it was a really nice commute. The green traffic light Gods were looking down on me alongside the light traffic Gods. It made for a very pleasant, speedy ride in.


----------



## Twizit (17 Aug 2016)

Twonk cyclist in front of me going along the Kings Road this morning tried his best for a Darwin award undertaking a lorry that was indicating to turn left. Just because there's a dotted line of a cycle lane doesn't give you the right to ride like an idiot. 

Thankfully the lorry driver saw him at the last minute and swerved back out ... then proceeded to swear at all of us following cyclists "F@@@ing B@@@tds, you'll get yourself killed"

... he sort of had a point, but missed it by directing his verbage at a number of us riding quite sensibly out of his way - I totally get it - he was clearly shaken by the experience - but I hate the lazy stereotyping and lumping all of "us" together. Also brings home why I get riled by RLJers - only takes one to taint the many in the eyes of those drivers who see it


----------



## Bazzer (17 Aug 2016)

A bit chilly at 5.15 this morning in open countryside areas. A lot warmer where there were houses.
Afternoon weather was too good to miss, so left work earlier than normal and stuck on a 13 mile detour, bringing my day's mileage to just under 50. Time for a cool beer now as a reward for leaving work early


----------



## tallliman (17 Aug 2016)

Chilly, misty ride to work but must've had a slow puncture as it was flat when I went to ride home. 

Popped to a cycle shop for additional air but didn't notice a rubbing brake pad initially. Some chap did nearly drive into me when it caught, shook me up a bit but eventually home ok.


----------



## stoatsngroats (17 Aug 2016)

2 days cycling this week, and beginning to feel a little stronger, I managed 28mph on the return journey, which surprised me, answer at mile 10 of 13, I was gently peddling at 21mph! I'm sure the wind had a little bit to do with this, but only slightly


----------



## cyberknight (17 Aug 2016)

Blowing out my derrier the last 2 days . its amazing what 2 and a half weeks enforced non bike time can do to you


----------



## cyberknight (17 Aug 2016)

Bazzer said:


> A bit chilly at 5.15 this morning in open countryside areas. A lot warmer where there were houses.
> Afternoon weather was too good to miss, so left work earlier than normal and stuck on a 13 mile detour, bringing my day's mileage to just under 50. Time for a cool beer now as a reward for leaving work early


Indeed , im out at 5.45 am and the back country lanes mean i have a base layer, arm + knee warmers and full finger gloves on.


----------



## 13 rider (18 Aug 2016)

Please forgive me it's been a month since I've rode in but today I was back in the bike . Up early and though Bradgate park which was deserted lovely . Caught up a fellow commute in Rothley which is very unusual for me I rarely see another cyclist . Half a mile of chatting before we went are separate ways . Then as I approach Mountsorrel up the hill I could see a guy on a roadie grinding his way up in a massive gear I soon caught him as I spun my way up passed a cheery morning as I passed him . But on the downhill he some came by me but didn't drop me so I sat about 20 ft behind as we went though Mountsorrel . He kept checking over his shoulder a accelerating but I kept dragging him back until he blew after 1.5 miles and I passed him up the incline into Quorn really enjoyed that . Anyway 14.2 miles in . Direct route home 8.1 miles back home in sweltering conditions I will try to make it a regular thing .


----------



## die_aufopferung (18 Aug 2016)

Bit of unusual activity on the way in today - going down my usual route the road was completely blocked by the old bill - no idea what happened but it had multiple police cars and ambulances. Whatever it was must have been recent as they hadn't had time to put out cones/diversion signs, just physically blocking the road with pandas. Added an extra three miles to my ride in but my main hope is that it wasn't a fatal involving a fellow cyclist.

Although speaking of fellow cyclists, lots of FPKWs about this week. Wobbling over the roads, abysmal lack of road craft, and not even nodding or waving back. Muppets.


----------



## galaxy (18 Aug 2016)

18 miles to work tonight and home again in the morning, looks like a wet week end too.


----------



## DrLex (18 Aug 2016)

Squirrel roulette this morning. Luckily it darted right and my front wheel went left. 
(Weasel on the way back was in no danger, thanks to Thursday legs and the close weather keeping my speed low.)


----------



## Lonestar (18 Aug 2016)

Tonight was better than Wednesday nights late fool moon commute.Quiet till I got between Bow and Stratford.Then the lights at the junction of Warton Road caused a problem.The first three cars indicated correctly and no problem and the fourth car didn't bother till a nanosecond beforehand.What made it more complicated was the first car braked suddenly and a lurking moped bounced off of his rear bumper but seemed ok.Possibly this was caused by the two cyclists in front of me who decided to proceed forwards anyway,then there was a bit of confusion anyway whereas I just hung back and waited for the traffic to clear but I was not impressed with the fourth car and told him his signal was useless in not so many words while pulling off a circus trick to get round his right hand side.

On the ride in,at a set of pedestrian lights at Bow I was greeted by a mother dragging two of her three kids across the road in a dash to cross instead of waiting for the lights to change.The levels of stupidity are mind boggling.

A few weeks back I saw someone dash across three lanes of traffic (from Stratford Shopping Centre to the Bus Station) with a children's buggy just to get over the road before the next round of wacky races proceeded.Hope there was no kid in it but I wouldn't be surprised if there was.

On a side note,was flashed by a single decker bus (on the return) while cycling on the CS 3...guess he didn't like my lights as he was coming up the one way bit...I just can't win.I just waved sarcastically if that's possible.Never had any more trouble after that with my lights.The CS 3 is pavement level compared to the road and he was coming in the opposite direction.


----------



## martint235 (19 Aug 2016)

Nothing other than a muppet on a moped who came very close. Cos it's school holidays, traffic was light so I couldn't catch him but I did try.

Other than that a great commute. Bike smooth and quiet other than a slight mudguard rattle but I live with that


----------



## Starchivore (19 Aug 2016)

Does anyone know of a site where you can look up what time it'll get dark each day later in the year?

I want to look and see when I'm going to need to start using lights and whatnot. I know I could just wait and see, but it'd be nice to have an idea in advance.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Aug 2016)

Starchivore said:


> Does anyone know of a site where you can look up what time it'll get dark each day later in the year?
> 
> I want to look and see when I'm going to need to start using lights and whatnot. I know I could just wait and see, but it'd be nice to have an idea in advance.




*This* site is a good one


----------



## die_aufopferung (19 Aug 2016)

Starchivore said:


> Does anyone know of a site where you can look up what time it'll get dark each day later in the year?
> 
> I want to look and see when I'm going to need to start using lights and whatnot. I know I could just wait and see, but it'd be nice to have an idea in advance.



http://www.sunsettimes.co.uk/


----------



## I like Skol (19 Aug 2016)

Expected lighting up times are meaningless. Local weather conditions can affect the need for lights by hours. It really is best just to look at the light levels at the time of the ride and then light up anyway. No harm in riding with lights even if not strictly needed. Too many dopy drivers out there and anything that might drag their attention away from the smart phone screen is a bonus.


----------



## summerdays (19 Aug 2016)

You will definitely need them from when the clocks go back, and probably before depending on when you commute, but all it takes is a grey wet dull day to need them anyway. (Saying that I will be caught out at some point ... I always am, but just I would have preferred to have them in lowish light conditions rather than full on dark)


----------



## martint235 (19 Aug 2016)

I tend to fit mine to the bike mid-end of Sept just in case


----------



## tallliman (19 Aug 2016)

I've used lights on the commute this week due to dull weather just after sunrise. A rear light is often handy if you're not sure


----------



## glenn forger (19 Aug 2016)

See this road?







In front of the photograph is a two-way road, I always come towards the camera so pub's on me left. Drivers often drive on the wrong side of the road to get round that corner. So they inch round a blind corner on the wrong side of the road. I've swerved over to avoid them and today was beebed by a Jag driver. If I kill him and all his family will I get into trouble?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (19 Aug 2016)

cat ran out and, as i swerved to avoid it, front wheel went awry and i ended up hurting my knee while wrenching my foot out of the pedal. only .05km from home, so working from home today.

must get the cleats replaced so they have to be twisted out, possibly over-worn cleats might be the issue


----------



## martint235 (19 Aug 2016)

Got beeped on the way home. You don't want to beep me, BAD THINGS happen. Unfortunately again traffic was too light for me to catch them


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Aug 2016)

Rain no way as bad as I expected it to be today, though it did get very dark at one point this morning, will need to dig the lights out in a few weeks I reckon.


----------



## Lonestar (19 Aug 2016)

Plenty of no lights and red light jumpers,two of which I didn't see.The late pm commutes really are deep joy.

Lights are needed all year round on my varied commute times.


----------



## die_aufopferung (20 Aug 2016)

Torrential rain on the way in so - as mentioned by others above - my lights were on despite my setting off at 11am and it being "full daylight", due to abysmal light conditions+rain.

And when i did make it in I was faced yet again with the same daft comment/question from co-workers.: "Did you get wet?" (or variations on that theme). "No, my waterproofs did but I didn't. That's the point of wearing them". Every time it rains, for all the years I've been commuting. I know I sound sarcastic but how else can you possibly respond to that inane question?


----------



## glenn forger (20 Aug 2016)

Tantrum from a black hatchback driver
, driver swerved into my lane as i ride in primary and yelled, then stopped ahead straddling two lanes and yelled, then at the lights waited in the right hand lane as i pulled up in the left hand lane, got out of the car and yelled some more. Something about tax. Both lanes totally deserted and only two other cars waiting at the lights. So random. He delayed himself ten times what i delayed him, if at all.


----------



## glenn forger (20 Aug 2016)

Went to report it online and the norfolk cops' first question is "Is this a hate crime?" 


Hate crime is any offence committed against a person or property which is motivated by the offender's hatred of people because they are seen as being different. You don't have to be from a minority community to be a victim of hate Crime.


----------



## glenn forger (20 Aug 2016)

Old bill called and said "We take these seriously, can you come in and give a statement?" Booked in 4pm tomorrow.


----------



## Lonestar (21 Aug 2016)

Done September 5 commute today.Changed shifts with bloke at work.Quiet ride in saw one cyclist on Victoria Embankment/two on Westminster Bridge and one at Waterloo on the extended commute.Not too bad coming back either.

Different one today.Just as I got to the lights at Tower gateway a car had crossed from Tower Bridge direction into the A1210 so I guess he'd be faced with three lanes of traffic coming in the other direction.Ignored or missed the no entry sign,probably missed it.See so many cars do U turns there.Last time I saw an incident like today was about six years ago when I had that lorry come at me because he thought I was on the wrong side of the road.


----------



## glenn forger (21 Aug 2016)

Ok, spoke with a large kiwi copper who's treating it as a public order offence. That puzzled me a bit but it's my word against the driver's unless the cctv was pointing the right way.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (22 Aug 2016)

Go away, rain. You're ruining my French Alps training.


----------



## HarryTheDog (22 Aug 2016)

Landed back from my holidays on Saturday, no cycling for 2 weeks, did a XC race yesterday and legs in bits this morning. It rained, a white van rider decided to slow down next to me whilst I was in the bus lane and he screamed at me that I shouldn't be in the bus lane, which is weird, I then later caught him up in traffic and overtook him and he screamed at me again this time that I should not be overtaking him. London's version of welcome home I suppose.


----------



## martint235 (22 Aug 2016)

Little bit of rain. Light traffic. Headwind  . Average of around 15.5mph but was hoping for better as the traffic was light.


----------



## KneesUp (23 Aug 2016)

It's warm today, which seems to mean more cyclists. At the second set of lights I came to I was overtaken by another cyclist who had been behind me and therefore didn't need to stop. Between those lights and the next one we picked up another cyclist, and were going about the same speed. At the next set of lights they went in the left half of the ASL, and the left lane of the road is left turn only, so I assumed at least one of them was going left. I was in the right hand side. Neither turned left. As we crossed the junction I ended up half-wheeling both of them, on the outside of them, as the road narrowed. Being slightly late for work, I elected to accelerate to get past both of them before the road narrowed, and almost immediately regretted it as I think the other cyclists thought I was being aggressive, and jumped on my wheel the rest of the way, so I felt I had to keep up the higher speed. Arrived a work much hotter than I wanted.


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Aug 2016)

Two folks though overtaking and immediately cutting me up was a good idea today. Why don't these people fark off, eh? Don't do it to me when I'm driving do they?

Otherwise a nice sunny ride, little busier than last week, must get on the road 06:00 sharp.

Was thinking of taking my tt roadie but glad I didn't! 

Oh yeah, saw a few non-commuting cyclists again. I don't think they realise I'm trying to get to work.


----------



## Starchivore (23 Aug 2016)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Go away, rain. You're ruining my French Alps training.



It'll just make the contrast all the more enjoyable  Whereabouts there are you off to? I went last year and felt okay considering the only cycling I'd been doing was a not-very-long commute. I think it's the surroundings, they spur you on...


----------



## Ciar (23 Aug 2016)

First day back after sunning my self in Dorset and my god was it lovely, the only downside was seeing all the VW transporters with lots of MTB's and not taking mine with me 

next year if it's in the UK and round that neck of the woods, the bike is going on a holiday with me!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (23 Aug 2016)

Starchivore said:


> It'll just make the contrast all the more enjoyable  Whereabouts there are you off to? I went last year and felt okay considering the only cycling I'd been doing was a not-very-long commute. I think it's the surroundings, they spur you on...


I'll be doing this: www.ledomestiquetours.co.uk/tours/king-of-the-mountains-tdf/


----------



## 13 rider (23 Aug 2016)

After a year of commuting I rarely see another cyclist travelling in my direction Today I caught up with the same two people I came across on Thursday . Caught chatty guy in Rothley and rode along chatting away .At the lights were we parted company last time he sprinted for the green lights and then he was surprised when I caught up half a mile later as I was extending my ride . Another couple of miles chatting for we parted company .Then into Mountsorrel I could see the guy I had a bit of Scr with I was catching him really quickly .As I caught him I could see his back tyre was about flat came alongside and mentioned the tyre he said he knew but he had no pump or anything. So offer the use of my pump . We got some air in there tyre and it's seemed to hold so off he went only got a mile to do so I said check the tyre at dinner and told were the nearest Lbs if needed . Caught again at the next hill as he grinds his way up in a massive gear tyre seemed ok 13.8 miles in lovely conditions . Ride home was in sweltering conditions gave three guys on roadies as shock as I caught and passed them on my pannier laden hybrid but quickly realised as I hit the headwind I couldn't keep the pace so to save face I turned right  hoping they wouldn't follow thankfully they didn't. 8.9 miles in the bag


----------



## rivers (23 Aug 2016)

Not really a bike commute, but happened at rush hour in London. On my way back to Bristol from Victoria, having just left the coach station. Cyclist starts having a go at our coach driver for passing too closely, coach driver is very apologetic. Cyclist smashes the door in with his D-lock


----------



## Gert Lush (23 Aug 2016)

rivers said:


> Not really a bike commute, but happened at rush hour in London. On my way back to Bristol from Victoria, having just left the coach station. Cyclist starts having a go at our coach driver for passing too closely, coach driver is very apologetic. Cyclist smashes the door in with his D-lock



Did he get arrested?


----------



## rivers (23 Aug 2016)

Gert Lush said:


> Did he get arrested?



No, he rode off before the coach driver could even safely pull the coach over and exit. All on CCTV with witness statements though


----------



## Gert Lush (23 Aug 2016)

rivers said:


> No, he rode off before the coach driver could even safely pull the coach over and exit. All on CCTV with witness statements though



That's a shame. People can't get away with doing shoot like that..


----------



## rivers (23 Aug 2016)

Gert Lush said:


> That's a shame. People can't get away with doing shoot like that..



Exactly, especially when the driver was A) calm and B) sincerely apologetic. The cyclist, however, was irate and very much dropping the f-bomb every other word.


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Aug 2016)

rivers said:


> Not really a bike commute, but happened at rush hour in London. On my way back to Bristol from Victoria, having just left the coach station. Cyclist starts having a go at our coach driver for passing too closely, coach driver is very apologetic. Cyclist smashes the door in with his D-lock



Sweet - I never thought of that!


----------



## Starchivore (24 Aug 2016)

rivers said:


> Exactly, especially when the driver was A) calm and B) sincerely apologetic. The cyclist, however, was irate and very much dropping the f-bomb every other word.



I've wished I had the lock to hand a few times while commuting.... but not for a situation like that. I'd be really pleased if someone admitted their mistake and apologised. Any time anyone does that it completely drains any anger.


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Aug 2016)

rivers said:


> Exactly, especially when the driver was A) calm and B) sincerely apologetic. The cyclist, however, was irate and very much dropping the f-bomb every other word.



Red mist is quickly dissipated by genuine contrition after human error, normally. Nasty incident, that !


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Aug 2016)

I was very happy with how cars passed me today, but rather disappointed at how close the caravan driver got to me. He had oodles of room on the other side to give cyclists more space.


----------



## Hacienda71 (24 Aug 2016)

Had to hit a car today. A rare occurrence for me but no more than 6 inches at 40 mph is too close.


----------



## Starchivore (24 Aug 2016)

Hacienda71 said:


> Had to hit a car today. A rare occurrence for me but no more than 6 inches at 40 mph is too close.



I'm not averse to giving a vehicle a thump if it passes. Although it might come back to bite me one day I suppose. If they are close enough that you can hit the car without deviating your course then they're way too close.

Sometimes I annoys people, other times they look very alarmed- which in itself is worrying- didn't they even see me?


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Aug 2016)

Hacienda71 said:


> Had to hit a car today. A rare occurrence for me but no more than 6 inches at 40 mph is too close.



Self defence is a perfectly good reason to do this. Nasty work by the driver.


----------



## Lonestar (24 Aug 2016)

Feeling saucy this morning so went via Tower Bridge way and boy isn't it faster than faffing about on the CS 3.

Not too much to report on the way home,just the same old same old.

As with arjimlad had three vehicles pass me on the Bow Flyover in the early am commute.What is it with these people can't they judge passing distance? Especially when they've got at least another six foot on their right.

Lorry driver on way back near Blackfriars Bridge too impatient so decided to blast his horn at vehicle in front who had stopped to let another lorry reverse from a building site.Guess it must have been the same dickhead lorry driver on Southwark Bridge who blasted a cyclist for not being in the cycle lane instead of being patient.We were both gone and I didn't see the dickhead again all the way up to Tower Gateway.Guess I would have recognized him again,he'd be the one blowing his horn for some pigeon daring to walk in the road.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Aug 2016)

Set my fastest top speed today. 43.62mph, even tripped one of those signs that tell you how fast you are going, 41mph it showed me in a 40. 

Might have been a steep downhill, legs were spinning like a good 'un but they all count


----------



## 13 rider (24 Aug 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Set my fastest top speed today. 43.62mph, even tripped one of those signs that tell you how fast you are going, 41mph it showed me in a 40.
> 
> Might have been a steep downhill, legs were spinning like a good 'un but they all count


Hooligan ! 
That's two days in a row you've gone down Beacon hill you now have to go up it it's the law
I always aim to set that sign off


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Aug 2016)

13 rider said:


> Hooligan !
> That's two days in a row you've gone down Beacon hill you now have to go up it it's the law
> I always aim to set that sign off



I did go up it (the back way)


----------



## 13 rider (24 Aug 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I did go up it (the back way)


You mean the easy way


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Aug 2016)

13 rider said:


> You mean the easy way



Still went up it


----------



## HarryTheDog (24 Aug 2016)

Cracking ride in this morning and was looking forward to a sunny sweaty one on the way home. My mood was brought down by a queue of traffic and a ambulance and police car on a roundabout ahead ( gubbins lane meets squirrels heath near Harold wood station) and sure enough poor cyclist on the deck with a neck brace now on and some young lady stood by a hatchback explaining to a copper how its wasn't her fault at all. I was reasured the guy was in good hands and he seemed calm. I have had a few near misses there myself and assume the silly buggers are not going to stop until they actually do.
Then I was whooshing down Noak Hill when some pudgy youngster on a motor scooter rides up right beside me , indicates then tries to turn left through me!. We came within inches of colliding. I gave him my best parade ground voice and told him where to go. He duly braked and turned left behind me.


----------



## RoubaixCube (25 Aug 2016)

Scorching ride. 1mile had me sweating buckets and im not even at work yet!

First time on the bike in almost 2 weeks. Apart from being drenched in sweat my legs feel quite fresh. Definitely needed that time off


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Aug 2016)

Arjimlad said:


> View attachment 141107
> View attachment 141108
> I was very happy with how cars passed me today, but rather disappointed at how close the caravan driver got to me. He had oodles of room on the other side to give cyclists more space.



I'm pleased to say that after viewing the footage, local police agreed that the pass was too close and will be having words with the driver.


----------



## J1888 (25 Aug 2016)

11 mile ride this morning - sweating like heck when I got in. Nearly got hit by some twot in a van who decided to change lanes without looking or indicating. Wasn't wearing my helmet cam, so didn't get the details, the guy is clearly a danger to other road users.


----------



## Lonestar (25 Aug 2016)

Up at 2.40am...checked tyres for some reason.Rear half flat.Pumped it up straight away and left it till 3.30am till decision whether I was going to commute on it or the Audax..Risked it....Made it ok...After work...Lost air again and pumped up with the track pump I had bought for other cyclists in our little compound...On way back lost six miles as the magnet for the cateye flew off the front wheel...So need a tyre change and new magnet.Old tyre quite worn and loads of crap on the CS 2.So just about scraped managing to use the same bike for all 124 commutes so far.

Very tired now as that was my ninth in the last ten days including shifts...also went via Tower Bridge/Elephant and Castle this morning which is my fastest route.Back via the default way..(Southwark Bridge and CS 3/CS 2).

On a side note...Cannon Street Road lights need fixing.Wait there like a berk for 2 changes before they decide to change for cyclists.


----------



## HarryTheDog (26 Aug 2016)

Riding home last night I was pleased to see 2 coppers on those silly 3 wheel motor scooters riding down a queue of stationary traffic telling off the many motorists on their phones. I was curious so slowed. They must have told off 6 drivers in less than 3 minutes. It was amazing at how many people carried on dicking about with their phones and not seeing the police telling other people off. I was also amazed at the number of people on their phones seemed to be 1 in every 3. ( did not see them book anyone though)
This morning only one person to annoy me, another cyclist ( typical hipster fixed gear, beard+ ponytail) riding straight at me head down on the wrong side of CS3, he did not seem too happy with my wake up call.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Aug 2016)

HarryTheDog said:


> Riding home last night I was pleased to see 2 coppers on those silly 3 wheel motor scooters riding down a queue of stationary traffic telling off the many motorists on their phones. I was curious so slowed. They must have told off 6 drivers in less than 3 minutes. It was amazing at how many people carried on dicking about with their phones and not seeing the police telling other people off. I was also amazed at the number of people on their phones seemed to be 1 in every 3. ( did not see them book anyone though)
> This morning only one person to annoy me, another cyclist ( typical hipster fixed gear, beard+ ponytail) riding straight at me head down on the wrong side of CS3, he did not seem too happy with my wake up call.




Phone use in cars is at epidemic proportions.


----------



## HarryTheDog (26 Aug 2016)

@ianrauk yes I have nearly looked that hard before and it was staggering the amount of people on their gizmo's. I think they were only doing it last night as on wednesday I had seen the aftermath of a cyclist hit on the roundabout on the end of that queue of traffic. Maybe the young lady had fessed up to being on her phone and the police had decided to investigate how big the problem was.


----------



## Lonestar (26 Aug 2016)

HarryTheDog said:


> This morning only one person to annoy me, another cyclist ( typical hipster fixed gear, beard+ ponytail) riding straight at me head down on the wrong side of CS3, he did not seem too happy with my wake up call.



Ah,the CS 3,my favourite.He's got to be bad...hipster//fixed gear and ponytail...Ticks all the boxes,eh?


----------



## stearman65 (26 Aug 2016)

Transported the trike down to the local Spar. It's for sale so I've enhanced it with a wicker basket fitted to the carrier. Needed some new pictures so thought Spar was pretty Neutral. See- http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112099312471?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## I like Skol (26 Aug 2016)

Hacienda71 said:


> Glorious sun on the way in today. Stopped in Alderley Edge to take a photo of a building I am dealing with and one of the GB ladies said a cheery hello as she passed. Then riding out towards Chelford a guy in full One Pro kit waved as we crossed. Nodded subtly as I didn't want to give the FTKW to much encouragement. Checked flyby on Strava when I got in, it was Krisitian House  on his way to do six reps of Swiss Hill..... Only downside to the morning was a close pass in Macclesfield.


In the car this morning but I have just seen Chris Froome riding his MTB along the pavement in Ashton. It had to be him, he was wearing the full sky kit complete with yellow helmet in honour of his recent TdF victory 
I shouted a cheery 'Hi Chris' out of the window but I don't think he heard me because he didn't turn to see who was greeting him........


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Aug 2016)

I like Skol said:


> In the car this morning but I have just seen Chris Froome riding his MTB along the pavement in Ashton. It had to be him, he was wearing the full sky kit complete with yellow helmet in honour of his recent TdF victory
> I shouted a cheery 'Hi Chris' out of the window but I don't think he heard me because he didn't turn to see who was greeting him........


He was probably too busy looking at his power meter.


----------



## HarryTheDog (26 Aug 2016)

On the ride home had a bit of SCR with 2 riders, went to check them out on fly-by and noticed a guy on a 32 miler, average pace of 10.35 mph.( must have stopped at some time as total time 5hrs 37 min) I thought that was a bit slow until I realised it was a run! he used 4,626 calories apparently. Impressed me.


----------



## RoubaixCube (27 Aug 2016)

Its Saturday so le carbon has been launched. Bit sunny here and there but rather muggy. Breeze isnt feeling too bad.

Last nights commute was the usual. Female cyclists on their dutch bikes cutting in front of me at traffic lights then swinging to the left when the lights go green and forcing me to stay behind them at snail pace till its clear for me to overtake. Same woman did it to me twice last night before i eventually powered on and put enough distance between us.

Drivers were rather well behaved except for a guy in a ford galaxy who randomly stopped in the middle of the road twice for no reason and forced me to go around them.

Usual riff-raff of RLJ cyclists


----------



## Recycle (27 Aug 2016)

Had a good ride in on Friday morning. Passed a cyclist in Croydon and we then spent the next 6 or so miles changing places & pretending not to race each other. I finally dropped him approaching Balham when his momentum was destroyed by a car who braked for a speed hump.


----------



## glenn forger (27 Aug 2016)

I wish people wouldnt shout at cyclists who are concentrating on staying alive.


----------



## Tin Pot (27 Aug 2016)

Who rides and Sworks venge to work? It's really annoying.

Partly because everyone at work assumes it's my bike.


----------



## RoubaixCube (27 Aug 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Who rides and Sworks venge to work? It's really annoying.
> 
> Partly because everyone at work assumes it's my bike.



Possibly somebody who earns a lot more than you do or rides a lot more than you do or has more sponsors than you do. 


======

I caught the smallest of splashes (Rain) on the way home. I half expected it to absolutely pour but it was the odd sprinkle, Threatened to be something much bigger then petered out. All bark and no bite, All show and no substance! Then the battery on my light died.... 2cell batteries really dont last so long on a MagicShine 858 at its lowest power setting. I get about 2-3hrs out of one full charge -- this is the stock battery pack that came with the light of course. I have a 4 and 6 cell high quality battery packs i bought off torchythebatteryboy on standby. I guess I'll stick a 4-cell on as constantly changing/charging batteries is annoying.

Couldnt be arsed to stop and change the battery so i winged it all the way home on my Lezyne microdrive on disco mode (which was also running low on power)

Twat in a merc did a close pass got stuck in traffic a few yards ahead and i gave him a big smile and wave as i went past. He soon caught up again but he was driving like a complete prick even if i was nowhere near him.


----------



## Tin Pot (28 Aug 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Possibly somebody who earns a lot more than you do or rides a lot more than you do or has more sponsors than you do.



Not wearing loose Aldi Lycra and hiviz as this chap does. I suspect he doesn't know it's value, or he wouldn't leave it locked outside.


----------



## RoubaixCube (28 Aug 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Not wearing loose Aldi Lycra and hiviz as this chap does. I suspect he doesn't know it's value, or he wouldn't leave it locked outside.



Try your luck and offer him £300 for it


----------



## RoubaixCube (29 Aug 2016)

Starting my ride home soon. Noticing a fair few cyclists wizz past with no lights.


----------



## Lonestar (29 Aug 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Starting my ride home soon. Noticing a fair few cyclists wizz past with no lights.



Nowt unusual there (no lights a plenty).Ride in was good today...after my repairs of missing magnet/chain replaced after realising it was really stretched and worn and also a new rear tyre after a recent slow p*nct*r*...So met my workmate at Bow...wasn't sure if I would get there ok but all my repairs held up as I had done no test ride.Arriving at Tower Gateway and on a whim we decided to go via Tower Bridge (instead of Westminster) and mix with the cars and up to the Elephant without any problems but had to guide my workmate into the new layout at Elephant and Castle.On the way back (no workmate as he finished later than me) a sprinkling of boy racers and dodgy traffic lights.Noticed the annoying click has gone which troubled me before the new chain was fitted.That's been bugging me for a while.


----------



## RoubaixCube (30 Aug 2016)

7.16miles in 28mins. thanks to at least 3 or 4 traffic lights being green as soon as i arrived so i was able to keep my cadence and speed! I was overtaken by a racing snake on a Scott Addict though, couldnt be arsed to get a little sprint on and try to chase him down so carried on my 18mph cruise. He eventually widened the gap by jumping a red light then turned off my route. Roads were fairly quiet but then again its a 3 day weekend


----------



## Bazzer (30 Aug 2016)

Due to leave, first commute for almost 2 weeks. In fact, apart from a 7 - 8 miler yesterday afternoon, where it was a little like a house party, bike can I reintroduce you to legs, legs can I reintroduce you to bike, it was my first ride for the same period.
Dark mornings now at 5.15. Upside was a lovely sunrise timed just right in semi rural area so it wasn't hidden by buildings and managed to time all bar one set of traffic lights just right.
Down side was two cyclist RLJers in Salford and almost getting left hooked by a "Wee Shred" van. - Luckily from my point of view, one of those occasions where you suspect a motorist is going to do something, even though there are no obvious signs.


----------



## Simontm (30 Aug 2016)

And I'm back. New job, knitted bones and a new route into Paddington. 17 miles in all as I really couldn't be arsed with either Kingston Hill/Putney Vale nor Broomfield in Richmond Park so went via Richmond& Kew and joined the very fast Chiswick High St through to Kensington and a lovely wind-down to work. 
Also back:numpty count. Heading through Richmond, a WVM thought I didn't need any space as he edged towards the kerb after failing to overtake me  but his mate saw me to just managed not to squeeze me out


----------



## Arjimlad (30 Aug 2016)

When waiting to turn right into a side road, an oncoming cyclist is not to be regarded as a gap in traffic for you to scoot into.


----------



## fimm (30 Aug 2016)

Loadsa traffic today. Mostly going to other way, so more of a problem to the drivers behind me... I think there must be roadworks somewhere that people are trying my usually fairly quiet route to avoid.


----------



## Simontm (30 Aug 2016)

So there's a reason I avoided hills this morning...
Straight down to Fulham Rd and join the SCRs at Putney, up to Sheen Gate then over the top of Richmond Park at White Lodge with a hefty 10mph  
Made a joke to an SCR just after Kingston Gate to be met by a sneering comment about it not being cars that slows him down so I did what anyone who'd just returned to the bike and done a commute for the first time in over two months and burned him 
Well gotta defend the honour of us fat boys 
Numpty count:0


----------



## martint235 (31 Aug 2016)

A change to my commute route this morning for reasons that can't be discussed on an open forum. I went up Beckenham Hill and followed most of my homeward commute, it was very pleasant and as it was "new" in that direction I seemed to notice more.


----------



## Lonestar (31 Aug 2016)

Yesterdays commute was back to normal after the dream bank holiday commute.Car crossed the junction @ Stafford from my right without stopping and cut across me.Saw the move but it was one of those CGAF moments from the motorist to which I shouted "5h1t driving" to which I got a blast of the horn so my next words weren't so complimentary.On joining the CS 3 from Caroline Street...Looking wrong way up the one way road bit just to spot a car coming in the wrong direction and hidden by parked van with the boy racer crossing into the road I was in...to which I commented "you are driving in the wrong direction" to which the driver replied "I know"...so after that classy reply I was on my way and that was that.On the return late night commute wasn't too bad but still quite busy at midnight +.


----------



## Starchivore (31 Aug 2016)

Took a detour yesterday on the way back, up the hill from Walsden to go up via the sheperd's rest pub and lumbutts church, then down to the main road to Hebden.

I haven't done much climbing and it showed at first, but it was well worth it for the view (example below). I think I will take that detour once a week from here on, as a treat. I don't lose much time at all by it but the downside is I cycle in my shirt and it makes it sweaty.


----------



## Arjimlad (31 Aug 2016)

When an ambulance is coming towards you with lights flashing & sirens wailing, it is better not to pull out round the cyclist in your large SUV. Simply wait behind until the road is clear.


----------



## steveindenmark (31 Aug 2016)

Its getting a bit tricky to work out what to wear for my 5.30am commute. Its either cold for the first 10 minutes or stop after 10 minutes to take gear off.


----------



## RoubaixCube (31 Aug 2016)

Had to cycle to my work HQ in Surry Quays Canary Wharf today. Googlemaps told me it was about 10miles. Garmin on the other hand told me it was just over 11. I went via the river, Hackney marshes through to Bromley by bow before coming out near the Thames walkway and then on the road for the rest of the route. Traffic is absolutely Gnarly down here. So much construction and road works going on here.

Looking forward to taking it easy for the ride home. I have my go pro with me so might be able to get some half decent footage. I had it recording as soon as i hit the river but somewhere on route the battery died  currently have it on charge though


----------



## RoubaixCube (31 Aug 2016)

22miles on the clock! Almost lost my balance and went into the river at one stage but i manage to regain my balance. Nobody was there to see me go almost arse over tit into the river like a Scottish winter salmon. One worrying thing is how narrow some of the shared towpaths are. around the limehouse cut & bromley-by-bow area -- along that stretch is where i almost went off.

Time for a shower food then checking the gopro footage for good stills for 'your ride today' I dont think they are going to be any good as i had the gopro mounted 'out front' on my bar just below my garmin. we shall see


----------



## martint235 (31 Aug 2016)

1510 pages, 22,640 posts all because I made a mistake in filtering years ago


----------



## DrLex (1 Sep 2016)

Arm warmers this morning; primarily for deflecting the nettles, but happy with their thermal benefit too.


----------



## Tin Pot (1 Sep 2016)

Nice ride in and out yesterday, some tension in the drivers in the evening, more traffic and more queues. Next week is unlikely to be fun with the mums back on the road.


----------



## Simontm (1 Sep 2016)

No commute yesterday as I had a meeting in the evening. 
I guess people are slowly heading back to work as there was a marked upturn in commuters of all classes. The four-wheeled kind were mainly Ok and well behaved compared with the two-wheeled variety...never seen so much red light jumping, must-get-aheadery, SCR and general idiocy. Amazing. Good fun ride in mind. 
Numpty count: 1 a lorry decided it was going to enter the inside lane about 300yrds before the bus lane ends. Only just saw me in time.


----------



## HarryTheDog (1 Sep 2016)

The rider in front of me going through Barking had a bit of a shock when a rat went through his front wheel, it got thrown a good 5 ft in the air but hit the deck and legged it.
Met a regular and his mate so did the last 7 miles in company talking nonsense about racing and power meters. ( Nairo Quintana's comments on Chris Froome from yesterdays Vuelta sparked it off).
Then at work went for a cooked breakfast in the subsidised cafe, the bacon was actually crispy so had 3 bits, but the cashier only charged me for 2 as I looked like I deserved them apparently ( I was still in lycra)


----------



## subaqua (1 Sep 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> 22miles on the clock! Almost lost my balance and went into the river at one stage but i manage to regain my balance. Nobody was there to see me go almost arse over tit into the river like a Scottish winter salmon. One worrying thing is how narrow some of the shared towpaths are. around the limehouse cut & bromley-by-bow area -- along that stretch is where i almost went off.
> 
> Time for a shower food then checking the gopro footage for good stills for 'your ride today' I dont think they are going to be any good as i had the gopro mounted 'out front' on my bar just below my garmin. we shall see



they are only a problem if you don't ride sensibly. I used towpath from Fish Island all way to Limehouse for years . never had a problem . biggest issue was one year when some pikey stole all the aluminium inserts on the floating towpath on a friday and I rode early saturday . was a bit scary.


----------



## subaqua (1 Sep 2016)

hazy this morning looking towards tower bridge from london Bridge at 05.45 would have been a great picture but left new decent camera at home. 

foggy and misty in Winchester at 07.30 and made my lungs burn in the chilly air. 

1st September and weather early doors knows how to show you "Autumn Is Coming"


----------



## si_c (1 Sep 2016)

Lovely ride in this morning. Took the slightly nicer 10mile route in, although it does drop me at the ferry terminal through birkenhead docks. No numpty drivers today either, all hung back until safe to overtake, even the skip lorry driver.

This leads me to believe that I must have been riding like a complete tool and everyone was worried what I'd do next.


----------



## rivers (1 Sep 2016)

Ride into work was a bit on the chilly side this morning. I think I need to get some arm warmer and gloves. Legs were okay though. Although, I did have my fastest time in yet at 1:08 and just shy of 14mph average speed. I don't think it will be too long until I'm averaging 16mph and doing the commute in an hour, which is my long term goal.


----------



## summerdays (1 Sep 2016)

rivers said:


> Ride into work was a bit on the chilly side this morning. I think I need to get some arm warmer and gloves. Legs were okay though. Although, I did have my fastest time in yet at 1:08 and just shy of 14mph average speed. I don't think it will be too long until I'm averaging 16mph and doing the commute in an hour, which is my long term goal.


I find my commute slows as I head into winter. Not sure why, but some combination of taking it easier for ice/wet surfaces, carrying more luggage (spare clothes), and being bundled up more. And in the depths of winter somehow your joints seem to need to warm up more on the bike!


----------



## Simontm (1 Sep 2016)

Well this is going to take some getting some used to. After over a year of basically being by myself on the commute, all these cyclists. It's like my area on a Sunday at some parts of the route home. 
This SCR is going to get old quickly tho' I naturally get up to 18-20mph (early doors) and cruise so it's kinda tiring when you become the target 
Think I like my commute in but am undecided on the root back yet. Today did Richmond and Bushy Park from Putney.
Numpty count: 0


----------



## galaxy (1 Sep 2016)

Ride in tonight was good, so much traffic, glad i was on the bike, the road through Shinfield is closed, but still open to cyclists and pedestrians. Still ha;f a dozen cars passed me and had to turn round. Stopped on the cycle path fly over on the M4 A 33 roundabout to watch the traffic, sometimes you have to just love commuting to work.


----------



## Simontm (2 Sep 2016)

Quick ride in knocking 5 mins of yesterday. More traffic, less cycles go figure. More red light jumpers though. Dunno why they do it as I soon get ahead of them 
Getting a bit colder but I am not submitting yet. Long arms before October.. Nevah!!!!
Numpty count: 2 
Van coming upto Chiswick roundabout started to turn to take the left lane but didn't notice me coming up the bus lane. No great drama, just glad I had my wits about me to swerve and he did see me...eventually.
The other is noted for pure amusement value. A cyclist objected to me overtaking him on the way to Kensington and pushed himself to keep up with me. At some lights he sidled slightly ahead of me but made such a hash of clipping in, he was swerving all over the place as I headed off


----------



## rivers (2 Sep 2016)

I had a lovely ride in this morning, knocking another 4 minutes off to bring the commute time to 1:04, and an average speed just shy of 14.5mph. I'm getting there. I had one of my mates meet me at the bottom of the drive to pace me up the hill. It worked.
I'm really enjoying my rides in to work lately, and I think the group riding has been helping me.


----------



## Leaway2 (2 Sep 2016)

Simontm said:


> Well this is going to take some getting some used to. After over a year of basically being by myself on the commute, all these cyclists. It's like my area on a Sunday at some parts of the route home.
> This SCR is going to get old quickly tho' I naturally get up to 18-20mph (early doors) and cruise so it's kinda tiring when you become the target
> Think I like my commute in but am undecided on the root back yet. Today did Richmond and Bushy Park from Putney.
> Numpty count: 0


Strange everyone else on that route had a numpty count of 1


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Sep 2016)

Our lass asked me last night if I could drop the car off at the garage this morning for its MOT.

I hate driving to work with a passion, so I got up at normal time went out for a 24 mile ride, chucked the bike in the boot, drove to the garage then cycled another 7 miles to work


----------



## RoubaixCube (2 Sep 2016)

Another day, another commute. Bit chilly this morning. Bought the summer baselayer back into service. Warmish now that the suns starting to peek through the clouds. a little but not overly warm. Slight to moderate crosswind here and there keeping me coooooooooooooooooool.


----------



## subaqua (2 Sep 2016)

wow , left home at 07.10 and how many cyclist by me. Not sure about the group of 4 who were talking about " cycling and executives waffle" they were all in full road kit . Regebts canal was full of numpties riding far far too fast for the amount of pedestrians and self choice deaf runners ( MP3 players and headphones) . 

was chilly to start with but I warmed up quickly average speed 12 mph top speed 36mph ( I love the ramp on A404 at paddington)


----------



## Twizit (2 Sep 2016)

Lovely ride in this morning, made even better by the complete lack of hangover despite a rather late night.

Also managed to do my good Samaritan bit, spotting a fellow CC member walking along Kings Road having suffered a double puncture and only having the one spare tube. Donated my spare, and got us both underway for a nice social rest of ride into work.


----------



## Simontm (2 Sep 2016)

Leaway2 said:


> Strange everyone else on that route had a numpty count of 1 [/QUOTE





Leaway2 said:


> Strange everyone else on that route had a numpty count of 1


didn't realise you rode my route


----------



## Starchivore (2 Sep 2016)

Twizit said:


> Also managed to do my good Samaritan bit, spotting a fellow CC member walking along Kings Road having suffered a double puncture and only having the one spare tube. Donated my spare, and got us both underway for a nice social rest of ride into work.



I never get to ride with anyone on my commute. There are a couple of regulars to wave to but that's it, which is a shame.


----------



## Twizit (2 Sep 2016)

Starchivore said:


> I never get to ride with anyone on my commute. There are a couple of regulars to wave to but that's it, which is a shame.



Just realised my unclear articulation.... "CC" as in cycle club rather than cycle chat ... although likewise, despite a few of us regularly using the same route into London, it's actually very rare that I bump into any of them on the commute - always nice when it does happen though


----------



## Simontm (2 Sep 2016)

So took Kensington to Hammersmith route 
Woah that's hectic. Cars, motorcycles, vans, buses, bikes coming at you from all directions. 
Decided to round Mortlake to Richmond Park forgetting how awful half that road is and I still can't do hills 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## RoubaixCube (2 Sep 2016)

i got shat on by a pigeon on the way home. Just my luck i guess. Ive felt sick the entire day at work. I have barely eaten anything in the last 12hrs because id end up throwing up and i didnt feel comfortable doing that (its humiliating) 

f**king little flea ridden git. I was feeling a little better before i left so just had a few bits of roast chicken. Might actually have the day off tomorrow but if i feel better i'll go to work.

Light drizzle on the way home. Lucky it didnt pour as i didnt have my toe thingys, waterproof cap or jacket with me. I would of been in a right depressing state. Sick, wet and shat on by pidgeon.

Tomorrow is a better day i hope.


----------



## Gert Lush (2 Sep 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> i got shat on by a pigeon on the way home. Just my luck i guess. Ive felt sick the entire day at work. I have barely eaten anything in the last 12hrs because id end up throwing up and i didnt feel comfortable doing that (its humiliating)
> 
> f**king little flea ridden git. I was feeling a little better before i left so just had a few bits of roast chicken. Might actually have the day off tomorrow but if i feel better i'll go to work.
> 
> ...



It's meant to be good luck 

GWS


----------



## Lonestar (3 Sep 2016)

Not bad commute in....A rare commute on the CS 2 to Aldgate as very few cyclists about...Then went over Tower Bridge again and onto Elephant and Castle...Managed to keep up with the traffic on TB.So that made it easier to cope.On the way back part of the CS 3 was closed between Southwark Bridge and Tower Gateway forcing a diversion into the traffic.Both rides were at a good pace as I felt quite lively today even though I had a poor nights sleep.


----------



## Simontm (5 Sep 2016)

Well that was a wet one. Couldn't find the waterproof and thought "well gonna be wet one way or another" so cycled in a long sleeve top. 
General good behaviour tho I do wonder at the effort (including jumping a red) one fella did after I overtook him. Also wonder how he felt as I passed him again.  Seriously, I'm not racing you, I'm just going faster than you as others go past me (especially uphill).
Numpty count: 0


----------



## Simontm (5 Sep 2016)

Return route number 4: through to Battersea, Wandsworth, Wimbledon, New Malden, home. No difference in time and the traffic seems a bit lighter. So gonna try it again tomorrow. 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## Tin Pot (5 Sep 2016)

New disks pads and bearing sorted, roof down, 6,000rpm, woo hoo!

Ok, so sometimes driving to work is fun.

But not often.


----------



## fossyant (5 Sep 2016)

Son's school bike is ready for return to school. Only just fits as it's a 24", but we will get rid at the end of the year. He has a quality MTB that's not going to school.

Me, back to work full time tomorrow at my 'proper office' Driving though !


----------



## RoubaixCube (6 Sep 2016)

Bloody humid ride home. I dont know what it is -- maybe the air is more dense and allows me to cut through it easier or if it was the fettling i did with my shifters & lubing of the mechanicals but i shaved almost 2 seconds off my commute. just over 7miles in 27m36s with an average speed of around 15.1mph

I remember the days when the same commute used to take me at least 40mins on my hybrid.


----------



## Lonestar (6 Sep 2016)

Simontm said:


> Return route number 4: through to Battersea, Wandsworth, Wimbledon, New Malden, home. No difference in time and the traffic seems a bit lighter. So gonna try it again tomorrow.
> Numpty count: 0




Going to do Leytonstone.Stratford,Bow,Mile End,Limehouse,Shadwell,Tower Gateway,Tower Bridge,Elephant and Castle and Waterloo.Today.(My fastest route at this time.)


----------



## DrLex (6 Sep 2016)

Another squirrel chase this morning- as I was on the verge of overtaking, it leapt spread-eagled, like its flying brethren, a good metre into the verge. All that was missing was the comedy "sproing " as if acme-assisted.


----------



## Jamieyorky (6 Sep 2016)

Took a long commute home last night with being on the road bike, normally 1.5 miles but did 16.5 out on the lanes west for York.
Got home and and the wife asked why i was late............. had to work a hour late darling !


----------



## martint235 (6 Sep 2016)

Still suffering from the vomiting last Friday. Appetite not back yet and so energy levels are low. Will see how it goes.


----------



## Simontm (6 Sep 2016)

One day of rain later and the FWs are back on the road making it an amusing ride in.
Bloke in locker room who also swam in yesterday was amused by my idea that FWs should be banned from commute cycling until they do at least 2 wet days 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## Lonestar (6 Sep 2016)

Cut up by lorry turning into Harford Street this morning but I came to realise it's probably due to the dodgy road layout and as I had come off the CS 2 with a bus in the bus stop he overtook bus and crossed into the turning but I saw it and he stopped.I was turning left anyway.At a set of lights between Tower Bridge and Elephant a motorist was eye balling me when he overtook me after the lights changed.Not sure what that was about.Coming back a yoof with a mobile phone in his ear while riding his bike almost crashed into me or would have but I had a slight suspicion he may do that as there was a there was a right turning near by.New bell worked well on the CS 3 to warn cyclists that I was nearby and wanted to overtake.

Same route tomorrow although slightly earlier.Don't generally use the Tower Bridge route in the rush hour but boy it's a faster route compared to the CS 3 up to Southwark Bridge or Westminster.


----------



## Simontm (6 Sep 2016)

Yep traffic is slightly lighter than any other route and doesn't seem that manic, so wil go via Wandsworth again! Sticky ride home without incident to me although a bus almost squeezed an elder lady at Battersea Bridge 
Numpty count:0


----------



## Simontm (7 Sep 2016)

Bit tired legs today but maintained hour commute even with the extra traffic.
Still can't get over the amount of bikes compared to my old commute and neither can I believe the amount of TLJs going on - 12 this morning. Six at a light for buses to leave the depot- it's a blind junction so you can't see if there's a bus coming out. 
Numpty count: 1 on the Petersham Road, a van decided to overtake me on a blind bend and had to very quickly pull in because of oncoming traffic, nearly taking me out.Pillock


----------



## Twizit (7 Sep 2016)

Not everyday you get to cycle in as a tandem outrider. Couple of club mates doing London - Paris in 24hrs later this week and decided to spice it up a bit by using a vintage Peugeot tandem. Got some rather strange looks on the morning commute as they brought it into London ready for the start, but lots of smiles too.

Made for a much more gentle paced commute than normal


----------



## Jamieyorky (7 Sep 2016)

Slow ride in this morning on the Dutch bike, cycled past the caravan site on the edge of the village to the smell of a fry up !


----------



## ianrauk (7 Sep 2016)

Wow what a nice warm, dry morning. No wind either. I love commuting days like this. Cycling seems so easy, the pedals just spin with ease.
The only downside is that the schools are back along with all the bad parking, 4x4, mobile phone using school run traffic. 

Not sure I am liking the new RAB at Lewisham. I think it's because of the completely different layout to what it used to be. I suppose a couple of weeks and I probably won't notice the difference.


----------



## martint235 (7 Sep 2016)

Sore back today but the one place it doesn't seem to hurt too much is on the bike, hurts when I have to stand up to stop though.

New route still going well, seems very pleasant and much wider and scenic than my return along the very same route which is weird but hey ho!!


----------



## HarryTheDog (7 Sep 2016)

My commutes lately have been beset with electronic problems, last week my nearly new Fly 12 camera gave up the ghost and had to get a firmware update to fix it, then my exposure strada light completely died, it is out of warranty so will have to pay for the fix but my ancient joystick was fixed for 15 quid. Then on monday my garmin 1,000 refused to start/stop or power off. searched the internet and got it worknig again by a complicated route but it then developed other faults and is back to the original fault. So I guess that is going to have to go away for repair as well.( plus un-cycle related , came home to a new kettle last night, the old one had given up )

Yesterday and today were pleasant, yesterday caught up and overtook a young racing snake on his fixie who then drafted me for a while and then we chatted for a couple of miles. This morning met up with one of my regulars and chatted the last 6 miles in.


----------



## Starchivore (7 Sep 2016)

Almost immediately after leaving Littleborough train station on my cycle home yesterday, I saw four serious driving violations within a 25 second period! I truthfully did.

1) At the Junction, opposite me a driver jumps the red (I see this often there0
2) Immediately after, the driver a second or so behind him jumps the red
3) (seconds later, just after the junction) On the other side of the road an SUV driver decides they can’t wait for the car ahead which was stopped in order to turn right, indicating. So The SUV driver mounts half of their huge car onto the pavement in order to squeeze round and save that previous moment
4) Just after that, a driver pulls out right in front of another car

I’m experienced at cycling in traffic and I know there are a few silly people out there, but this really did amaze me- to see four serious violations, of three different types, within 25 seconds. In fairness I think on my route the driving is generally pretty okay.


----------



## J1888 (7 Sep 2016)

People with what I would term 'poor awareness' are making the new Cycle Superhighway (one that goes over Blackfriars Bridge) quite dangerous/annoying; people are cycling two-abreast both ways, which if everyone is switched-on, is fine. However, you get the usual complement of arses trying to overtake on the outside when there's bikes coming the other way. This morning and on many other occasions though, people seem to just cut across from the outside/inside and vice versa without seeming to look - I tend to go quite slow anyway on these bits of the road, but it is a pain - e.g. some lady just swung over to just in front of me and her back wheel only missed my front as I slowed down in anticipation of her crap move. She then cycles on after I said 'ferfuxsake' and a couple of moments later, swings her arm out to turn right...even though she's on the inside, having swapped lanes.


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Sep 2016)

Much smugness as the roads around work were once again gridlocked this morning.


----------



## Twizit (7 Sep 2016)

J1888 said:


> People with what I would term 'poor awareness' are making the new Cycle Superhighway (one that goes over Blackfriars Bridge) quite dangerous/annoying; people are cycling two-abreast both ways, which if everyone is switched-on, is fine. However, you get the usual complement of arses trying to overtake on the outside when there's bikes coming the other way. This morning and on many other occasions though, people seem to just cut across from the outside/inside and vice versa without seeming to look - I tend to go quite slow anyway on these bits of the road, but it is a pain - e.g. some lady just swung over to just in front of me and her back wheel only missed my front as I slowed down in anticipation of her crap move. She then cycles on after I said 'ferfuxsake' and a couple of moments later, swings her arm out to turn right...even though she's on the inside, having swapped lanes.



Unfortunately about par for the course for the E-W highway too. On balance I still think it's a positive thing (the highway, that is) but there's going to be a serious accident along there one day.


----------



## J1888 (7 Sep 2016)

Twizit said:


> Unfortunately about par for the course for the E-W highway too. On balance I still think it's a positive thing (the highway, that is) but there's going to be a serious accident along there one day.



I can well imagine; quite agree that it's a positive thing - just personally speaking, the Farringdon Road/Blackfriars Bridge more than needed the new CSH. However, with what seems like a lot of cyclists operating within a fairly small space, the 'must get in front' idiot brigade and those who cycle without a care in the world/they're the only person on the road, will end up buggering it totally for someone!

Rant over :-0


----------



## Tin Pot (7 Sep 2016)

Hit the roads on my race bike, a bit late at 06:35 but the traffic was kind*. It was a bit odd what with the aero bar shifters but not as bad as I'd feared. Nice to put some power down on the quiet roads too.

Love the sound of the Boras on a hard, sweeping turn.



* 1x shouted abuse, 1x death swerve


----------



## Lonestar (7 Sep 2016)

Nice ride in but the ride back was awful.I'm saying no more otherwise it will turn into a rant.The hot weather has bought the inconsiderate cretins out.


----------



## summerdays (7 Sep 2016)

Yesterday I saw someone freewheeling up Park Street on an electric tricycle, they didn't even have the chain on properly so it just dangled below!


----------



## ianrauk (7 Sep 2016)

Had an altercation with a WVM this evening. The first altercation I have had since gawd knows when.
Long line of backed up traffic moving slowly in Petts Wood in Bromley. I was overtaking on the right. A few cars in front is a WVM. I can see him looking at me in his mirror, as I neared his rear offside he moved right blocking my way. Whatever, I thought, can't be arsed. Traffic started moving again, he did the same, moved to the right, this time the other side was clear so I went to overtake. As I passed him he switched on his windscreen washers which sprayed me followed by a loud laugh, well two laughs, as he had a mate in the van. Obviously goading each other on.
I stopped and let him move up. Said, why did you do that? Laughing, he said it looked like I needed cooling down. Really? I said. I grabbed my bidon and squirted it in his face. You do too I said. His passenger mate creased up laughing. The driver didn't. He called me every name under the sun. I gave him the finger and rode off.


----------



## Tin Pot (7 Sep 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Had an altercation with a WVM this evening. The first altercation I have had since gawd knows when.
> Long line of backed up traffic moving slowly in Petts Wood in Bromley. I was overtaking on the right. A few cars in front is a WVM. I can see him looking at me in his mirror, as I neared his rear offside he moved right blocking my way. Whatever, I thought, can't be arsed. Traffic started moving again, he did the same, moved to the right, this time the other side was clear so I went to overtake. As I passed him he switched on his windscreen washers which sprayed me followed by a loud laugh, well two laughs, as he had a mate in the van. Obviously goading each other on.
> I stopped and let him move up. Said, why did you do that? Laughing, he said it looked like I needed cooling down. Really? I said. I grabbed my bidon and squirted it in his face. You do too I said. His passenger mate creased up laughing. The driver didn't. He called me every name under the sun. I gave him the finger and rode off.


Like the post but feel bad you had a hard time in My Manor. 

Funny though!


----------



## Tin Pot (7 Sep 2016)

No peanuts on the way home tonight, which is unusual in this muggy heat.

Don't think my race bike is right for the commute, nor is it set up for it. Wrists and arms aching (too much weight forward), difficulty walking afterwards (hip flexors over worked).

Why didn't I notice this *before* Ironman?


----------



## keithmac (7 Sep 2016)

I watched a fellow rider answering a text one handed then ride straight through a set of red lights. 

At the same junction a lady cyclist decided the cycle lane was a great place to stop and chat to her mate on the other side of the railings!. 

5 minutes before that at my first junction I watched the nightly red traffic light jumpers, this time it was a bendy bus and a coach, god knows how nobody has been flattened over the years at that junction..

Arrived home safe and sound though so all good!.


----------



## Simontm (7 Sep 2016)

Went to see a mate in Wimbledon before heading home. Should have put the cycling top back on, rather than keep the shirt on 
Saw the strangest thing of an idiot Audi driver (no that's not strange) goading a fizzy by accelerating then braking suddenly. In the end I had a go at him cos they were holding me and everyone else up 
Numpty count:0


----------



## Simontm (7 Sep 2016)

Ps: hot desking so have no space of my own, just a locker - any idea how I can dry me gear?


----------



## Simontm (7 Sep 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Had an altercation with a WVM this evening. The first altercation I have had since gawd knows when.
> Long line of backed up traffic moving slowly in Petts Wood in Bromley. I was overtaking on the right. A few cars in front is a WVM. I can see him looking at me in his mirror, as I neared his rear offside he moved right blocking my way. Whatever, I thought, can't be arsed. Traffic started moving again, he did the same, moved to the right, this time the other side was clear so I went to overtake. As I passed him he switched on his windscreen washers which sprayed me followed by a loud laugh, well two laughs, as he had a mate in the van. Obviously goading each other on.
> I stopped and let him move up. Said, why did you do that? Laughing, he said it looked like I needed cooling down. Really? I said. I grabbed my bidon and squirted it in his face. You do too I said. His passenger mate creased up laughing. The driver didn't. He called me every name under the sun. I gave him the finger and rode off.


I'm not going to like this post as it is important to keep yourself hydrated in this weather and not waste your water


----------



## TrishnBonnie (7 Sep 2016)

First commute on my new foldy bike today and I love that bike! Took Bonnie to daycare and she was brilliant although I put a halti on her. When I switched to the harness she didn't pull so I'm chuffed with that.

Was the only bike on the train going in so didn't need to fold but coming home there were four bikes on already so I folded mine.

Riding from the station to work was fun really enjoyed it getting used to the bike, after work to the station very near miss with someone on a bike on his phone not looking where he was going. Riding with Bonnie after collecting her we saw two separate motorbikes being ridden on the shared paths, with the second police did a u turn and went back. Bonnie jumped out of her skin both times but I stayed upright not easy with the dog joined to me at the waist but I go slow with her. She does well and enjoys it wags her tail anyway. Glad I got the 20 inch wheels the bike is very lightweight to carry but doesn't feel it to ride. I got a shoulda gotta brompton but they are expensive comment so I explained that cost wasn't an issue the size of the wheels and ride with a dog alongside was arghhh hope I don't get this remark all the time.

Blurry pic of train home. Didn't do the proper fold for quickness unfolding and getting on my way when getting off. Two of the bikes were people who rode from Nottingham to Lincoln then got the train home. Second photo waiting at the station


----------



## lutonloony (7 Sep 2016)

Two sets of temp traffic lights. Fellow cyclist (who I had chased down) decided first set did not apply to him. Slightly amused when I caught him up at second set, having just pootled along.. Then felt compelled to hoof it off to prove a point ( think the point was that I am such a child!)


----------



## fossyant (7 Sep 2016)

Our man @skudupnorth has been hit today. Rather bashed and bruised, and his Spesh hybrid has had the front wheel completely smashed, and forks cracked.

Fortunately the taxi driver stopped. He's relatively OK and I'm sure he'll be along at some point. 

Worst thing, he is an avid Skoda fan, and it was a Skoda that knocked him off ! Noooooo

Heal well matey.


----------



## summerdays (7 Sep 2016)

Oh dear GWS@skudupnorth


----------



## Simontm (7 Sep 2016)

fossyant said:


> Our man @skudupnorth has been hit today. Rather bashed and bruised, and his Spesh hybrid has had the front wheel completely smashed, and forks cracked.
> 
> Fortunately the taxi driver stopped. He's relatively OK and I'm sure he'll be along at some point.
> 
> ...


Ouch GWS @skudupnorth


----------



## fossyant (7 Sep 2016)

I hope he doesn't mind me posting, but I feel he needs some Get Well Soon messages. It's not good when you have a wife and kids.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Sep 2016)

All the best @skudupnorth , hope not too bashed up.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (7 Sep 2016)

Ah, kids are back.

Nearly hit on a toucan by an RLJ taxi (and I don't mean an amber-gambler)
Brushed past inches away by some tatty silver vectra doing ~50 in a 30 "rat run"
Overtaken by an e-bike as I set off then held up by it stuck at 15.2 bloody mph
Cars all over the supposedly segregated cycle path

Ah, summer was lovely


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (7 Sep 2016)

fossyant said:


> Our man @skudupnorth has been hit today. Rather bashed and bruised, and his Spesh hybrid has had the front wheel completely smashed, and forks cracked.
> 
> Fortunately the taxi driver stopped. He's relatively OK and I'm sure he'll be along at some point.
> 
> ...



Aww s**t. I vaguely know skudupnorth from my Skoda days too, recognised the username when I arrived on here from sko-forum
Bet it wasn't a proper Skoda, just some modern VAG group budget Audi

Skodas have engines in the back where they belong


----------



## fossyant (7 Sep 2016)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> Aww s**t. I vaguely know skudupnorth from my Skoda days too, recognised the username when I arrived on here from sko-forum
> Bet it wasn't a proper Skoda, just some modern VAG group budget Audi
> 
> Skodas have engines in the back where they belong



It was a Superbe TAXI - bloody Taxi drivers.

His front wheel is a mess, big fold in it, and the spokes/rim/hub are all separate bits now !


----------



## Lonestar (7 Sep 2016)

keithmac said:


> I watched a fellow rider answering a text one handed then ride straight through a set of red lights.
> 
> At the same junction a lady cyclist decided the cycle lane was a great place to stop and chat to her mate on the other side of the railings!.
> 
> ...




Cyclist in front of me jumped the first set of red cycling lights at Bow onto the roundabout then merged with the traffic and got all the way round without looking behind at all.Nightmare.Luckily the motorists were patient and tolerant.

Hope you are ok Mr Skud.It really was one of those days.Van overtook me to throw a left so had to brake sharply and not take the risk that he may have just gone straight left instead of stopping.Left hook job.The fixie stops on a sixpence,though.


----------



## skudupnorth (7 Sep 2016)

Thanks for the well wishes everyone. Bike a mess and may be dead but I am all good except for cuts and bruises. Taxi driver was a gent and did everything to sort me out so I cannot rant about him and he was a fellow Skoda driver even though he hit me ! Police turned up and advised what was required. I am gutted the bike is trashed, I rode to Cornwall on it, rode many forum rides on it and used it for commuting in all weathers since I bought it new in 2009. I'm still here and I will ride as soon as the lumps go down....... Plus I have got a new bike coming for tomorrow's big Birthday


----------



## keithmac (8 Sep 2016)

Get well soon, not nice at all being knocked off but at least he stopped and helped.


----------



## keithmac (8 Sep 2016)

I honestly can't understand the mentality of drivers who speed up to pass you and turn left at a junction, turn when there blatantly not enough room for them to complete the manoeuvre.

I've hung a few people out to dry trying that trick but only at slower speeds, most I hang back and shake my head at their useless driving.



Lonestar said:


> Cyclist in front of me jumped the first set of red cycling lights at Bow onto the roundabout then merged with the traffic and got all the way round without looking behind at all.Nightmare.Luckily the motorists were patient and tolerant.
> 
> Hope you are ok Mr Skud.It really was one of those days.Van overtook me to throw a left so had to brake sharply and not take the risk that he may have just gone straight left instead of stopping.Left hook job.The fixie stops on a sixpence,though.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Sep 2016)

Sorry to hear about the crash @skudupnorth. I'm glad it's not worse than cuts and bruises. Shame about the bike. 

I hope you don't ache too much for your birthday. Have a good one.


----------



## martint235 (8 Sep 2016)

Back still sore (@ianrauk will confirm on Saturday whether or not it's fit for Sunday, hoping it will be but will see) so didn't hammer it. Still passed a roadie I see quite often now, he gets in front doing some iffy manouvres at lights then I pass him again. Repeat ad nauseum.

Are the schools fully back in South London? If they are then my new route in has much less traffic on it, there's a couple of places where is backs up a little but nowhere near as much as the other way.


----------



## subaqua (8 Sep 2016)

nice first part of ride. 

a group of 5 riding in in full kit. they were nice and friendly and i rode with them for a bit then went separate ways at Hackney Wick. 

regents canal was full of tw@ not riding sensibly near peds and other tyowpath users. FFS slow it down . the canals might have been a superhighway once upon a time but no they are a slow paced thing.


----------



## ManiaMuse (8 Sep 2016)

Very gloomy when I set off but still dry for the whole commute. Started chucking it down literally the second after I had locked the bike up at work and walked into the office.

Don't you love it when that happens once in a blue moon?


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Sep 2016)

skudupnorth said:


> Thanks for the well wishes everyone. Bike a mess and may be dead but I am all good except for cuts and bruises. Taxi driver was a gent and did everything to sort me out so I cannot rant about him and he was a fellow Skoda driver even though he hit me ! Police turned up and advised what was required. I am gutted the bike is trashed, I rode to Cornwall on it, rode many forum rides on it and used it for commuting in all weathers since I bought it new in 2009. I'm still here and I will ride as soon as the lumps go down....... Plus I have got a new bike coming for tomorrow's big Birthday


Happy Birthday for today and GWS> Hope the new bike gives as many if not more happy memories and miles as the old.


----------



## Leaway2 (8 Sep 2016)

GWS and happy birthday Skuddy. I have been knocked of twice. Both by taxis Grrrrr.


----------



## RoubaixCube (8 Sep 2016)

Beautiful ride this morning. Sunny with the odd gust of wind. Not too strong to push me off course but weak enough to feel very refreshing as i go. Its almost like waking up at the seaside. Just as the sun slowly rises


----------



## Lonestar (8 Sep 2016)

keithmac said:


> I honestly can't understand the mentality of drivers who speed up to pass you and turn left at a junction, turn when there blatantly not enough room for them to complete the manoeuvre.
> 
> I've hung a few people out to dry trying that trick but only at slower speeds, most I hang back and shake my head at their useless driving.



On the CS 2 it's a lottery...I'm not even sure that van driver was going to stop,he was reckless anyway and driving like a loon so I took the safety first tactic...cost me a few seconds and sharp braking but when he's driving like that there's no way I'd want to pass up his blindside when it became obvious he was attempting a left turn.


----------



## united4ever (8 Sep 2016)

Do you ever acknowledge drivers who stop at roundabouts for you with a wave or a nod etc? Of course you shouldn't have to because you have priority being on the roundabout already. Yesterday this hgv was approaching a roundabout quite fast, its a quiet roundabout so he was perhaps anticipating carrying on. He hit the breaks when he saw me and stopped.....i just carried on without acknowledging but then he pulled into the roundabout when i was right in front of him which gave me a moments panic but I had soon cleared his way and he proceeded at full pelt. Slight paranoia perhaps but part of me thinks he pulled out early to show he was pissed off at me. Do you acknowledge people stopping at roundabouts?


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Sep 2016)

united4ever said:


> Do you ever acknowledge drivers who stop at roundabouts for you with a wave or a nod etc? Of course you shouldn't have to because you have priority being on the roundabout already. Yesterday this hgv was approaching a roundabout quite fast, its a quiet roundabout so he was perhaps anticipating carrying on. He hit the breaks when he saw me and stopped.....i just carried on without acknowledging but then he pulled into the roundabout when i was right in front of him which gave me a moments panic but I had soon cleared his way and he proceeded at full pelt. Slight paranoia perhaps but part of me thinks he pulled out early to show he was pissed off at me. Do you acknowledge people stopping at roundabouts?



Funny, this - I acknowledged a TNT delivery driver today who waited for me to pass as he was waiting to turn right out of a side road. I was half expecting him to pull out and I could have braked in time but fair do's, he waited & got a wave of thanks & a smile. Not been "punished" like you were though..


----------



## macp (8 Sep 2016)

united4ever said:


> Do you ever acknowledge drivers who stop at roundabouts for you with a wave or a nod etc? Of course you shouldn't have to because you have priority being on the roundabout already. Yesterday this hgv was approaching a roundabout quite fast, its a quiet roundabout so he was perhaps anticipating carrying on. He hit the breaks when he saw me and stopped.....i just carried on without acknowledging but then he pulled into the roundabout when i was right in front of him which gave me a moments panic but I had soon cleared his way and he proceeded at full pelt. Slight paranoia perhaps but part of me thinks he pulled out early to show he was pissed off at me. Do you acknowledge people stopping at roundabouts?


I do if its very obvious they are being mindful of my very existence


----------



## martint235 (8 Sep 2016)

united4ever said:


> Do you ever acknowledge drivers who stop at roundabouts for you with a wave or a nod etc? Of course you shouldn't have to because you have priority being on the roundabout already. Yesterday this hgv was approaching a roundabout quite fast, its a quiet roundabout so he was perhaps anticipating carrying on. He hit the breaks when he saw me and stopped.....i just carried on without acknowledging but then he pulled into the roundabout when i was right in front of him which gave me a moments panic but I had soon cleared his way and he proceeded at full pelt. Slight paranoia perhaps but part of me thinks he pulled out early to show he was pissed off at me. Do you acknowledge people stopping at roundabouts?


Maybe he just thought you'd cleared his front and he was entitled to go. Was there a suggestion he was aiming for you or trying to scare you?

What gets me at roundabouts it where someone to my left stops because they can see me approaching, you have priority cos you're already there so go. I'll deal with what's in front of me and if it requires me to stop then that's what I'll do.


----------



## Lonestar (8 Sep 2016)

united4ever said:


> Do you ever acknowledge drivers who stop at roundabouts for you with a wave or a nod etc? Of course you shouldn't have to because you have priority being on the roundabout already. Yesterday this hgv was approaching a roundabout quite fast, its a quiet roundabout so he was perhaps anticipating carrying on. He hit the breaks when he saw me and stopped.....i just carried on without acknowledging but then he pulled into the roundabout when i was right in front of him which gave me a moments panic but I had soon cleared his way and he proceeded at full pelt. Slight paranoia perhaps but part of me thinks he pulled out early to show he was pissed off at me. Do you acknowledge people stopping at roundabouts?



I acknowledge good moves and patience,just for hopefully an easier life.Whether I have priority or not.


----------



## Simontm (8 Sep 2016)

Quite a quiet ride in this morning with not that many FWs on route. 
Numpty count: 0

Oh and Happy Birthday @skudupnorth


----------



## si_c (8 Sep 2016)

Not the best run in this morning, quite busy compared to the last couple of months, with all the dopey in too much of a rush drivers back on the road. Also very very very wet, was completely soaked through before I made it to the main road where I then got held up going down there by the horse drawn hearse. Why would you take one of those down a busy A road just after 8am?

Later when coming down a steady hill to a fairly busy junction I realised my front brake was pretty useless, despite me pulling hard on the lever, looks like the barrel adjust has snapped off, so that needs fixing. 

Then to top it off, between getting into the basement and getting to my desk, the rain stopped and it was quite sunny with the skies clearing up. The ride home is looking up though. 

Happy birthday,GWS and enjoy the new bike @skudupnorth.


----------



## stoatsngroats (8 Sep 2016)

A great ride in this morning, getting 25 along the DCWAY, which didn't feel wind-assisted but must have been.passed another roadie, who was fairly well laden (the bike) and had a cheery chat briefly. 
A short return home to pick an MOTd car, with no advisories and no additional cost, so might celebrate with a takeaway this evening


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Sep 2016)

Some bugger turned the wind on tonight


----------



## ianrauk (8 Sep 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Some bugger turned the wind on tonight




Yup... buggerations.


----------



## Simontm (8 Sep 2016)

Easy ride home. Slight wind in places but enjoying getting the assist for a change 
Numpty count: 3 emptyish roads so why don't you decide to pull out as I near you, twice!! Then some idiot couldn't decide whether to overtake me or not just at the narrowing and ped crossing at Raynes Park station so they had to slam the anchors on.


----------



## lazybloke (8 Sep 2016)

A completely unremarkable commute home tonight until going up one road I saw flashing lights, a fire engine & ambulance, plus a small crowd of bystanders. 

One of the bystanders flagged me down and said "you don't want to go any nearer", which frankly made my blood run cold because this was all directly outside my home. My brain suffered mental diarrhoea with thoughts of : were my family okay? Had there been a fire in my house? What would I see if I _did _go closer?!!

Mundane conclusion: Home and family were of course absolutely fine. Some random bloke had crashed his car opposite my house, but was unhurt. The bystander had actually been concerned for my bike tyres because of broken glass in the road.


My only question is how did the car end up on it side? This is a 30 limit, residential road. No other cars involved! Maybe my neighbour was right to campaign for traffic calming!


----------



## RoubaixCube (9 Sep 2016)

another 28min commute home today. traffic wasnt too bad. load more RLJ'n cyclists out today. There was one persistent one on a fixie and each time he shot past me when i stopped at a light i cross my toes and hoped that he would almost get pancaked from the side to give him a bit of a scare. He jumped at least 3 lights.

Got home and found out that the LED behind the button on my magicshine MJ-858 that acts as a battery life indicator has completely died and it doesn't light up no more. I could contact planetx or magicshineUK directly about getting a replacement but I cant really be arsed. I dont do that much night riding anyway and always carry a spare 2 cell battery in my backpack incase the one in use dies when I commute. Still pissed about it as its a few months old but its not the end of the world.


----------



## Seevio (9 Sep 2016)

Headwind in, tailwind out. If it's going to be windy, that's the way I like it. Other than that, nothing to report. The portion of my commute that involves the open road is really wide (thanks 60's/70's road planners) and drivers generally pass safely.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Sep 2016)

Never mind Friday legs, this morning I had a Saturday morning body after an excellent alcohol fuelled Friday night.


----------



## si_c (9 Sep 2016)

Legs felt really heavy and tired when I woke up this morning but even so managed a few PBs on the commute in, just goes to show. Nice pleasant ride in, only one B grade moron who decided to pass me on the crest of a hill, other than that much better than yesterday.


----------



## Arjimlad (9 Sep 2016)

A few bits of my commute are single track with passing spaces.

Of course there are still certain drivers who refuse to wait in a passing space for two seconds and insist that "there's plenty of room" as they force me into the hedge.

I think next time I will politely ask them to be more patient.


----------



## Simontm (9 Sep 2016)

Almost uneventful trip in aside from watching the RLJs fail to get rid of me 
With @RoubaixCube on this one - a wee scare to make them think about what they're doing would be nice.

Numpty count:1 a bus being taken somewhere (I presume the Hammersmith depot) tried to squeeze me off the road which was nice


----------



## subaqua (9 Sep 2016)

Lonestar said:


> On the CS 2 it's a lottery...I'm not even sure that van driver was going to stop,he was reckless anyway and driving like a loon so I took the safety first tactic...cost me a few seconds and sharp braking but when he's driving like that there's no way I'd want to pass up his blindside when it became obvious he was attempting a left turn.




funny , that when it was a bus lane never used to get that . only started happeneing since that segregated sh!t was built .


----------



## Simontm (9 Sep 2016)

Route 5 - round Ladbroke Grove- Shepherds Bush- Chiswick-Kew-Hampton Court
Like this one. Cycle lanes, traffic, a few miles round quiet roads as a bonus. 
Headwind all the way mind.
Bloke with aero bars overtook me on the Hampton Court Road just at the bend before the bridge. I thought you don't know this area well do you as the superman suddenly found himself having to brake hard as I drifted serenely through the gap between the two sets of queuing cars 
Numpty count:0


----------



## ianrauk (9 Sep 2016)

Simontm said:


> Route 5 - round Ladbroke Grove- Shepherds Bush- Chiswick-Kew-Hampton Court
> Like this one. Cycle lanes, traffic, a few miles round quiet roads as a bonus.
> Headwind all the way mind.
> Bloke with aero bars overtook me on the Hampton Court Road just at the bend before the bridge. I thought you don't know this area well do you as the superman suddenly found himself having to brake hard as I drifted serenely through the gap between the two sets of queuing cars
> Numpty count:0


Then you have a numpty count of 1


----------



## Simontm (9 Sep 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Then you have a numpty count of 1


Ey? Me going through the cars? That's normal at that point at that time, indeed there was another bike in front of me.
If it's superman, nah didn't affect me so doesn't count.


----------



## Lonestar (9 Sep 2016)

subaqua said:


> funny , that when it was a bus lane never used to get that . only started happening since that segregated sh!t was built .



Oh definitely..


----------



## ianrauk (9 Sep 2016)

Simontm said:


> Ey? Me going through the cars? That's normal at that point at that time, indeed there was another bike in front of me.
> If it's superman, nah didn't affect me so doesn't count.




Superman. He rode like a numpty so he's a numpty.


----------



## Simontm (9 Sep 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Superman. He rode like a numpty so he's a numpty.


Hah! My rules are if it affects me it makes it into the count otherwise -especially with the new job/new commute into town - there'd be at least one a day


----------



## Simontm (12 Sep 2016)

Well an annoying start to the week with some on-road repairs to the bike - gearing had gone. Up and running again, I hotfoot it to work, getting in slightly later than planned 
Numpty count: 1 me! Check everything before locking up the bike the night before


----------



## RoubaixCube (12 Sep 2016)

Caught a splash of rain on the way in. Switched my late shift for a slightly earlier one so it wont be completely nightfall when i head home


----------



## ACS (12 Sep 2016)

Crossing over a mini RB, 100 yards before I'm going to turn right into the school grounds. Cars parked to my left, 2x school busses with pupils alighting to my right just before the school gates and I'm in the primary position and outside the door zone.

Between the RB and the gates the driver behind me sounds his horn just as I put my arm out to indicate my intention to turn across the traffic flow.

I stop turn and ask 'is there is a problem?' The Audi driver puts head out of the open windows and replied 'WHAT!'. 
Is ask again 'is there a problem? You sounded your horn'
'Err.....no, I was peeping at my mate'
'Oh, then I apologise'
'Well.........you are holding me up'
'Then, I apologise unreservedly'

I'm a Scouser who has been socially engineered to be sarcastic.


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Sep 2016)

Approaching the Aztec West roundabout and traffic is piling up to go into Bradley Stoke this morning.

Audi driver joins the back of the queue and is the third car on the box junction markings, so, totally blocking off the junction.

He leaves a 24" gap between his bumper & the car in front, so when my light goes green I go to cycle through that gap.

Although the car in front of him is still stationary, just as I approach, his wheels move as he rolls forwards - he's closing "my" gap down !

He didn't respond well to my "Oi" and outstretched hand gesturing "stay back"..getting all agitated like a weeble on a trampoline !


----------



## Simontm (12 Sep 2016)

Well tinkered with the reverse of the morning route-think I'll split between that and the Wimbledon route from now on. Fairly easy ride until Strawberry Hill then woah...
Numpty count: 4 
Two cars decided to overtake just at pinch points by St Mary's then for good measure a third overtakes just as another car's coming alone forcing him back inside and me to slam the anchors on
In case I thought sanity had returned, at Hampton Court station a SUV decided it was coming into my lane whether I was there or not - a very loud Oi! through her window quickly stopped me getting pinned to the railing


----------



## rivers (12 Sep 2016)

I made it home in less than an hour today with an average speed of 15.8mph, with the city centre once again slowing me down a bit. Nice ride home though, with the exception of a cyclist travelling in the opposite direction overtaking another cyclist on a blind corner as I was coming around the bend. I nearly ended up in a bush.


----------



## macp (12 Sep 2016)

Im approaching a good descent on the way home and as usual there is a car desperately wanting to get by. I jump onto the big ring and give it some loving the fact that the car behind wasnt expecting such a sudden surge of speed evidenced by the noticeable gap behind


----------



## Simontm (13 Sep 2016)

Fast ride in for some strange reason- under the hour. About average traffic reds so dunno. 
Think it's gonna be slower later on with the heat mind 
Numpty count: 1. On Portsmouth Road where they're finishing the cycle lane, a Beemer decided it was going to overtake...straight into a traffic island so had to brake sharpish, idiot.


----------



## si_c (13 Sep 2016)

Nice commute in this morning. There's one junction where I turn right onto a main road from a side road, normally I wait 5 or more minutes to cross but a nice lady let me out this morning with almost no delay which was nice. Quite quick in despite the traffic, only one impatient dickhead today, guy in a volkswagen who decided to follow an ambulance as it passed a long line of traffic on the opposite side of the road, blowing through a red light in the process.


----------



## Leaway2 (13 Sep 2016)

Taxi pulled out of a side road in front of me again . I managed to swerve into the road he pulled out of and then behind him.
I hate taxis!


----------



## RoubaixCube (13 Sep 2016)

Would have been a beautiful commute this morning if an impatient and arrogant bus driver didn't honk at me at attempt to run me into the back of a parked construction vehicle.

I chased him down and attempted to have a chat with him but he slammed the window in my face and i scooted around the front and pointed at my camera before cycling off.

Footage to come later. Im sure whoever runs the 25 bus route will be happy to know their drivers are doing a great job


----------



## summerdays (13 Sep 2016)

si_c said:


> Nice commute in this morning. There's one junction where I turn right onto a main road from a side road, normally I wait 5 or more minutes to cross but a nice lady let me out this morning with almost no delay which was nice. Quite quick in despite the traffic, only one impatient dickhead today, guy in a volkswagen who decided to follow an ambulance as it passed a long line of traffic on the opposite side of the road, blowing through a red light in the process.


I don't think I could be that patient... I'd probably have to turn left and then make a right turn off the road and double back on myself ... luckily i havent got any junctions that bad.... i find the minute and a half at some lights a little long!


----------



## skudupnorth (13 Sep 2016)

After last weeks demolition derby I rode in today much to the horror of Mrs Skud  Hybrid is off road for the moment until i decide if the old girl is fixable,so it was up to the fixie to fill the gap and carry my sore backside 7 miles to work. Some of my caring work friends also showed disbelief I was back on two wheels but that driving lark is no fun ! Here is to the continued and crash free rest of the year


----------



## palinurus (13 Sep 2016)

Something hit me square on the top of my head this morning. I've no idea what, there wasn't anyone around. Squirrel dropped a walnut? I've no idea. Heavy enough to raise an ow! but not heavy enough to injure.


----------



## Simontm (13 Sep 2016)

Oof, that was a hot ride.  Went via Turnham Green which was pleasant enough.
Numpty count: 3
First was a Lithuanian BMW that not once, nor twice but three times gave me a shave through from Kew Bridge to London Welsh 
Second was a British Army Fitness van that on the bend at the round about just before Bushy Park decides he's going to overtake me and I've got nowhere to be with the parked cars there and I was signalling to let him know I had to pull out
The third is technically not a Numpty because I was only a witness but the 35 bus heading up to Teddington decided to badly overtake a lady on her Pashley and I watched as his tail got closer and closer to her - again thanks to parked cars she had nowhere to go either. Gave him a piece of my mind as I passed him


----------



## si_c (13 Sep 2016)

It was raining this evening. I got wet.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Sep 2016)

si_c said:


> It was raining this evening. I got wet.


Me too. Thunder, lightning, deluge, the lot.


----------



## si_c (13 Sep 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Me too. Thunder, lightning, deluge, the lot.


So much for the hottest september, etc, etc.


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Sep 2016)

I have reported this verdant pothole on fillthathole this morning... normally gets a quick repair on the go !

Or I suppose they might just mow it.


----------



## si_c (14 Sep 2016)

Quiet run in this morning, got to the ferry quite a bit sooner than expected. Can't recall any numpties.


----------



## Simontm (14 Sep 2016)

Swear there were more vehicles on the road this "ride-to-work" day - it's like no smoking day when everyone lights up a fag! Also not as many cyclists and those that were on the road were not the usual crowd of FW, RLJ, SCR that I see in the morning. 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## skudupnorth (14 Sep 2016)

Made it for the " Ride to work day"  After last weeks mess, I thought I would not be taking part..........Now when are they doing a "Ride to work year" ??


----------



## mythste (14 Sep 2016)

sweaty.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (14 Sep 2016)

Ended in the beer garden.


----------



## Simontm (14 Sep 2016)

Hot ride back, still the smokers hardly any bikes
Numpty count:0


----------



## si_c (14 Sep 2016)

Nice enough commute home, until half mile from home when the front derailleur decided to declamp itself and is now a twisted mangled useless scrap junk mess. Managed to twist it back enough so it's not fouling the chain but I need a new one. It's happened once before, but I wasn't shifting and the derailleur was ok. Must have been working loose for a while though.


----------



## Lonestar (15 Sep 2016)

Ride in was horribly sweaty and I expired somewhere near Shadwell as my bag jut seemed to get heavier and heavier and the fixie became harder to move.I must have looked a state as a jogger asked me if I was ok.So rested on the pavement alongside the CS 3 off of Caroline Street for five minutes and then made it into work around 1145am. 

On coming back I diverted to Canning Town instead of using the CS 2 but missed a left turn and ended up at Upton Park...should have ended up at Plaistow...I noticed West Hams old ground is still there,though.Offices at the ground still lit.That was only 1½ miles extra,perhaps if I get it right tonight it will be less.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (15 Sep 2016)

My hours at work have changed a little so my commuting miles have dropped off somewhat, just a nice round 30 a day at the minute. However yesterday I had some time to go for a spin in the sun so took full advantage, did the standard 15 mile in but extended the return leg to 78 . This mornings commute was unreal, visibility down to about 4-6ft, don't remember riding through mist like that in a long while.


----------



## Simontm (15 Sep 2016)

Fast and hot ride in. Think the legs will feel it this arvo.
Numpty count:0


----------



## si_c (15 Sep 2016)

Short run in today, didn't feel like extending it out this morning. Probs will do more tonight though.


----------



## TheJDog (15 Sep 2016)

After a very quiet period with nothing unusual, two awful drivers today - one girl driving no hands at speed, phone held up to her face, gesticulating wildly with the other one, and a woman in a Qashqai who was so insistent on getting past me that she skimmed a pedestrian on a zebra crossing by 6 inches.

Bike room at work slightly quieter than yesterday's cycle to work day effort.

And it's a bit cooler today, good for us pasty northern folk who live in the infernal south.


----------



## HarryTheDog (15 Sep 2016)

Yesterday I had a brand new helmet ( hardnutz) and a pair of baggie shorts to try out ( endura Humvee) and I had done a shed load of efforts on the day befores commute ( CX training plan) I decided to do a short recovery ride commute on the 29er. I did not bother to move the front camera mount onto the bike. ( turned out to be a mistake)
On the way home on Lower Lea Crossing roundabout a car shot out of a side road collecting me with the side of his car. He further floored it and left me on the deck. I was battered and bruised ( foot, ankle, knee, hip and a painful shoulder). 3 nice people stopped to help, none were witnesses to the actual event. My rear camera which was on caught, the car hitting me with the side of the car but no number plate.( I dont think the front would have caught anything anyway)
Forks creased and a write off. One of the people who stopped was a first aider and nothing seemed broken,. Police turned up, no witnesses no number plate and I did not see the driver at all. ( It was a black Vauxhall insignia was all I had) no cctv etc the twat is going to get away with it.
Felt sore but continued on my commute ( long time after the accident) with a promise to the police to go to A&E. 8 miles later I was suffering. Got my wife to pick me up and went to A&E. Collarbone slightly detatched from the shoulder.( 2mm)
New helmet completely un-scathed, shorts slight scuff to a pocket, bike forks written off though the damage a deep gauge is weird . Me battered and bruised and off the bike for a short while .Driver gets away scot free ( apart from a dent and scratches to his car) by legging it.




.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (15 Sep 2016)

HarryTheDog said:


> Yesterday I had a brand new helmet ( hardnutz) and a pair of baggie shorts to try out ( endura Humvee) and I had done a shed load of efforts on the day befores commute ( CX training plan) I decided to do a short recovery ride commute on the 29er. I did not bother to move the front camera mount onto the bike. ( turned out to be a mistake)
> On the way home on Lower Lea Crossing roundabout a car shot out of a side road collecting me with the side of his car. He further floored it and left me on the deck. I was battered and bruised ( foot, ankle, knee, hip and a painful shoulder). 3 nice people stopped to help, none were witnesses to the actual event. My rear camera which was on caught, the car hitting me with the side of the car but no number plate.( I dont think the front would have caught anything anyway)
> Forks creased and a write off. One of the people who stopped was a first aider and nothing seemed broken,. Police turned up, no witnesses no number plate and I did not see the driver at all. ( It was a black Vauxhall insignia was all I had) no cctv etc the twat is going to get away with it.
> Felt sore but continued on my commute ( long time after the accident) with a promise to the police to go to A&E. 8 miles later I was suffering. Got my wife to pick me up and went to A&E. Collarbone slightly detatched from the shoulder.( 2mm)
> ...


That's bleak fella. I don't know the area but there will be a camera somewhere at least showing this car in that area at that time of morning. What with that damage to your forks the car would also have a ping in it?


----------



## HarryTheDog (15 Sep 2016)

@MickeyBlueEyes as I was not badly injured the police are not going to waste time on it, searching through CCTV of the local area for a car with a dent and scratch on it. The copper who attended told me it was basically going to get filed, no further action. Its London, bigger crap is going on.
On another note your commutes seem a bit insane,( 78 miles home for a giggle) my CX training plan actually means I need to do less miles, I was doing around 200 commute miles a week now got to rein that back to nearer 100 odd .( so I can race on the weekend) I get told off by the club coach for not taking rest days.


----------



## Simontm (15 Sep 2016)

HarryTheDog said:


> Yesterday I had a brand new helmet ( hardnutz) and a pair of baggie shorts to try out ( endura Humvee) and I had done a shed load of efforts on the day befores commute ( CX training plan) I decided to do a short recovery ride commute on the 29er. I did not bother to move the front camera mount onto the bike. ( turned out to be a mistake)
> On the way home on Lower Lea Crossing roundabout a car shot out of a side road collecting me with the side of his car. He further floored it and left me on the deck. I was battered and bruised ( foot, ankle, knee, hip and a painful shoulder). 3 nice people stopped to help, none were witnesses to the actual event. My rear camera which was on caught, the car hitting me with the side of the car but no number plate.( I dont think the front would have caught anything anyway)
> Forks creased and a write off. One of the people who stopped was a first aider and nothing seemed broken,. Police turned up, no witnesses no number plate and I did not see the driver at all. ( It was a black Vauxhall insignia was all I had) no cctv etc the twat is going to get away with it.
> Felt sore but continued on my commute ( long time after the accident) with a promise to the police to go to A&E. 8 miles later I was suffering. Got my wife to pick me up and went to A&E. Collarbone slightly detatched from the shoulder.( 2mm)
> ...


Oof. GWS fella


----------



## si_c (15 Sep 2016)

HarryTheDog said:


> ...



F*ck. Sorry to hear that, hope your shoulder is feeling better soon. Some people are just great big pustule ridden gaping a.rseholes.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (15 Sep 2016)

HarryTheDog said:


> On another note your commutes seem a bit insane,( 78 miles home for a giggle) my CX training plan actually means I need to do less miles, I was doing around 200 commute miles a week now got to rein that back to nearer 100 odd .( so I can race on the weekend) I get told off by the club coach for not taking rest days.


Oh, I have reduced my mileage so I can work on my threshold+ output. The 'old me' would of knocked in a ton thirty


----------



## fimm (15 Sep 2016)

GWS @HarryTheDog 

Really foggy up here, but also warm! Did my long commute today. Wore my magic waistcoat of invisibility and ran lights, which I wouldn't normally do at this time of year. It is clearing up nicely now, could be a rather pleasant run home.


----------



## Arjimlad (15 Sep 2016)

HarryTheDog said:


> Yesterday I had a brand new helmet ( hardnutz) and a pair of baggie shorts to try out ( endura Humvee) and I had done a shed load of efforts on the day befores commute ( CX training plan) I decided to do a short recovery ride commute on the 29er. I did not bother to move the front camera mount onto the bike. ( turned out to be a mistake)
> On the way home on Lower Lea Crossing roundabout a car shot out of a side road collecting me with the side of his car. He further floored it and left me on the deck. I was battered and bruised ( foot, ankle, knee, hip and a painful shoulder). 3 nice people stopped to help, none were witnesses to the actual event. My rear camera which was on caught, the car hitting me with the side of the car but no number plate.( I dont think the front would have caught anything anyway)
> Forks creased and a write off. One of the people who stopped was a first aider and nothing seemed broken,. Police turned up, no witnesses no number plate and I did not see the driver at all. ( It was a black Vauxhall insignia was all I had) no cctv etc the twat is going to get away with it.
> Felt sore but continued on my commute ( long time after the accident) with a promise to the police to go to A&E. 8 miles later I was suffering. Got my wife to pick me up and went to A&E. Collarbone slightly detatched from the shoulder.( 2mm)
> ...



Nasty. Very sorry to hear about that. Hope you are feeling better soon. Insurance on the bike ?


----------



## Simontm (15 Sep 2016)

Simple ride home with the sound of thunder cracking just as I hit Petersham. Still hasn't arrived my way. Tried to take it easy but failed 
Numpty count:0


----------



## HarryTheDog (15 Sep 2016)

@Arjimlad with 12 bikes in the family insuring them away from the house would be too much. Within the house they are covered by house insurance. I have never found a fleet insurance.


----------



## fossyant (15 Sep 2016)

GWS @HarryTheDog That's a hell of a ding to the Rock Shox forks. That takes some impact to do that !


----------



## RoubaixCube (15 Sep 2016)

Not a bad ride home. Im slowly getting quicker and 29 or 30mins is the new average it takes for me to cycle home instead of 32mins like previously. Im slowly getting faster.

Triban is prepped for tomorrows commute to work but since its going to be thunderstorming I might take the tube for once as the brakes on the triban basically vanish into thin air in the wet. I dont mind a bit of rain but if its going to be pouring down from the heavens then id rather my safety first.

Maybe i should sell the triban and go for a commuter with disc brakes.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Sep 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> sell the triban and go for a commuter with disc brakes.



...do it.. you wont regret it.


----------



## RoubaixCube (15 Sep 2016)

ianrauk said:


> ...do it.. you wont regret it.




Oh wait, i already have one of those... my HOY Shizuoka .001 lol.... I havent touched that bike for at least a year. only has 7 gears though (Sram X7 i think) will have to get some cheap pedals and get that bad boy up and running for absolutely g'narly weather duty.


----------



## Lonestar (16 Sep 2016)

Came through Plaistow Station but sure I still haven't got the route back right.

Oh yeah on ride in witnessed a lorry doing a three point turn just catching a boris bike parked in the stand whose wheel just crumpled up.The driver looked very upset when he got out of his lorry so I just f'ked off.I did try and warn him but I was too late.The bumper on his blind side caught the boris bike.Still there on the return ride looking crumpled up and the only bike in the stand.

On the way back there was an accident on a roundabout just past the East India on the CS 3 but as i'm so unfamiliar of the route I have no idea what roundabout it was but there were two fire engines and an ambulance and the roof had been cut off of the car.Thank god they let people drive,eh? 

Reporting for duty for the rainy commute...It's a date.I'll show those lycra clad johnnies at work.

Guy at work had a p*nct*re yesterday and had to borrow my tools and a spare inner tube because he's carried f'all for three years.Still he cocked it up anyway as he caught his finger in the cog,he told me.Apparently he's got a spare bike at work anyway.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (16 Sep 2016)

ianrauk said:


> ...do it.. you wont regret it.


Are we talking much much better than standard rim brakes Ian for the dirtier months? Been mulling one over myself..


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (16 Sep 2016)

A rest day commute today. Had a last minute bike change as the weather was grim when I got up, and indeed was wet for the first half of the ride. Dried out after that but there was a constant wind that made it more of an effort than it needed to be, a typical autumn morning.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Sep 2016)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Are we talking much much better than standard rim brakes Ian for the dirtier months? Been mulling one over myself..


In my experience, yes. 
There's also the plus of no black brake gunk. No rims wearing out and not having to replace blocks every few months.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (16 Sep 2016)

ianrauk said:


> In my experience, yes.
> There's also the plus of no black brake gunk. No rims wearing out and not having to replace blocks every few months.


Yeah, it's the daily washing of rims & pads that's making me think of jumping ship.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Sep 2016)

@MickeyBlueEyes if you do get disc brakes, I would go for hydraulic and not cable.


----------



## Simontm (16 Sep 2016)

Well that was a wet one with thunder and lightning and some parts were not so much cycle lanes but swimming pools. 
Only one other bike in the stands and was amused to see on strava there were many sections that I was the only rider and most were down to single figures. 
Numpty count: 0 - tho' honourable mention to the 50/60 yr old on the hybrid with rucksack who managed to jump 9 lights from Chiswick to Kensington-- well done numbnuts


----------



## ianrauk (16 Sep 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @MickeyBlueEyes if you do get disc brakes, I would go for hydraulic and not cable.


Have never had any problems with cable disc brakes.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Sep 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Have never had any problems with cable disc brakes.



My cable discs work fine on the Tricross, but to me the hydraulics on the Sirrus are so much better.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Sep 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> My cable discs work fine on the Tricross, but to me the hydraulics on the Sirrus are so much better.


Fair enough.


----------



## skudupnorth (16 Sep 2016)

Jeez @HarryTheDog hope you recover soon but it is getting worse with drivers not giving a toss. I was hit last week as we all know but I was "lucky" to have a considerate driver who did stop. I have had three very close calls this morning including a cringe worthy close pass by a tipper truck and to be honest I am seriously thinking of giving up my commuting spurs and riding for fun only. Its just not worth it especially these scum bags do not give a damn for other humans on the road. Take care out there everyone


----------



## subaqua (16 Sep 2016)

wet wet wet. 

not many other riders on the roads either. 

Oh and supershoiteway 2 was flooded. roads were draining well though. so I rode on the road, and got lots of abuse for it ( yes you mr bus driver on the 25 route )


----------



## RoubaixCube (16 Sep 2016)

Wet commute (obviously) not too much groundwater along my route. Odd puddles here and there. Almost had my rear wheel clipped by a twat in a big Mercedes saloon. He literally pulled out just as my wheel cleared him. Everyone was taking it slow even the guy with the battle worn boardman and aero helmet who normally powers it past everyone was taking it easy.

Endura MT500 trousers kept me dry. Finally had an excuse to dig that out and wear it


----------



## skudupnorth (16 Sep 2016)

Just to add to a twitchy commute...........its sunny in Manchester


----------



## Simontm (16 Sep 2016)

Dry with a bit of headwind home. Thought I'd try Hogarth Roundabout then Pumping Station rd back up to Chertsey rd. Stationary traffic then a lovely quiet road until you get south of the river! 
Numpty Count:0


----------



## RoubaixCube (16 Sep 2016)

Bit of a chilly commute -- I think I counted no less than 3 numpties along my ride home. 1 was a serial RLJ'er -- jumped at least 4 lights before she split away from me. 1 a car driver who pulled out when there was absolutely no room and blocked off the entire bus lane so no one could get past and a private mini cab driver who honked at me and accelerated past me only to have to slam on the brakes 5 seconds later when he joined the rest of the traffic at a busy red light.

I think i'll start getting the winter clothing prepped as we'll soon be commute in temps barely above freezing soon enough. I need a better fitting gilet for one.


----------



## Lonestar (17 Sep 2016)

subaqua said:


> wet wet wet.
> 
> not many other riders on the roads either.
> 
> Oh and supershoiteway 2 was flooded. roads were draining well though. so I rode on the road, and got lots of abuse for it ( yes you mr bus driver on the 25 route )



Loved it,nice and cool...I got cut off at Stratford the other day by a 69 bus.Not amused.As I divert on my route I miss the crappy CS 2 like not at all.Coming back last night I didn't use the CS 2 at all.Going out I used a bit of the CS 2 as I don't know the route via Canning Town as well that way.

True,not as many other riders and the bike rack was quite empty at work.

Workmate bought in his own tube to fix his p*nct*re but the inner tube was naff as was his p*nct*re repair kit so had to leave a couple of my tubes (and tools) with him.Lucky I've just bought some spare tubes.Doesn't carry any tools or anything for three years and then is surprised when he gets caught out.

Doubt I will see those tubes again,he's tighter than a ducks quaff.


----------



## RoubaixCube (17 Sep 2016)

I did the most shameful thing and took te the tube this morning. At least all all the folks in suits that jump queues and barge each other to get on the train aint weighing down the service


----------



## Lonestar (18 Sep 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> I did the most shameful thing and took te the tube this morning. At least all all the folks in suits that jump queues and barge each other to get on the train aint weighing down the service



Ha I didn't....Can't remember much about the ride in but normal route and new route back (from Limehouse)...Annoying ride back.Plod had cordoned off Shadwell which was a bit of a pain (so generally the usual Saturday return commute back) and also in many places the atmosphere had that grassy sweet smell about it...Including with the three peds blocking the cycle lane (or at least one of them blocking unaware I was there...so went past slowly and quietly) when I was cycling some Bridge after Canning Town. Busier than Friday nights commute but I found the traffic well behaved with me.

From Waterloo>Southwark Bridge>Tower Gateway>Shadwell>Limehouse>Canning Town>Plaistow>Forest Gate and home.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (19 Sep 2016)

A wet one this morning as predicted, gave me a chance to test my new thin overshoes and they're pretty damn good. Feet stayed nice and dry throughout.


----------



## Simontm (19 Sep 2016)

Normal ride in and only 3 RLJs as well. oh and if the SCR with the bright yellow sleeveless top is on here, overtaking a bike that has just braked because a car a ducked into the bike lane doesn't count 
Numpty count: 1 the aforementioned idiot who couldn't wait a couple of seconds as another car was turning right


----------



## Simontm (19 Sep 2016)

Good ride for ducks. All fine except Petersham rd...
Numpty count:2 two close overtakes, one on a blind bend, the other with a car coming the other side.
It really confuses me why wet weather means everyone rushes in their warm comfortable cars


----------



## subaqua (19 Sep 2016)

2 shortish rides as in Mile end today. not many cyclists about at 0745 . maybe the weather turning cooler has put lots off?


----------



## jahlive905 (20 Sep 2016)

Was coming down Gracechurch street this morning, approaching the last set of traffic lights before London Bridge and filtering through to the front.

In the left lane, was a double decker, in the right lane was a HGV. There was just enough room to squeeze between them and I knew the lights wouldn't change. As I pulled over to the middle of the road to get through, I went past the back of the bus and felt my left foot get cold. My trainer had caught the rear corner of the bus and whipped my shoe right off. Never had anything like that happen before. Turned back to see it lying in the middle of the road so as I went back to pick it up I thought I better smirk to show bemused I was - took a look up at the HGV driver too to see what he thought. He was smirking too.


----------



## Simontm (20 Sep 2016)

Slightly colder ride in today but no real dramas.
Numpty count:1 WVM overtakes me coming into blind corner, pulling over sharpishly causing me to brake. The fact his plate ended Ck is all I needed to know


----------



## Twizit (20 Sep 2016)

Horribly wet commute home on what was supposed to be a dry day yesterday - made worse by not being on my wet weather, mudguard equipped SS. Had to strip off my filthy kit in the shower and left an impressive amount of mud and road grit behind.

I've fallen out with BBC Weather


----------



## clippetydoodah (20 Sep 2016)

Slightly chilly this morning, but lovely. Also a rare windless morning on the Fylde coast.
I managed the commute without any real incidents, which is rare indeed. Already
looking forward to the trip home.


----------



## Simontm (20 Sep 2016)

Quick ride home as I'm on daughter duty. No dramas. Stayed on the Bayswater road to Shepherds Bush, forgot how quick that can be u til the lights change 
Numpty count:0


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Sep 2016)

What a difference a day makes. Last night on the way home with the drizzle and cloud, I had to stop and dig the lights out of my bag and put them on. 

Tonight I leave half an hour later with the lights on the bike already and no need for them at all. Was a lovely sunny ride home.


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Sep 2016)

Forgot to post yesterday - had a medium off.

Foolish driver in a fiat couldn't decide to move forward, expecting me to undertake, so I'm wobbling about when he eventually moves there's a branch length ways in my path and no where to go...<clatter> <bang>

Wasn't his fault I went over but I wish the twat had just obeyed the Highway Code and got on with it! Would've given me a chance to avoid...

Nevertheless, and bruised thighs aside, was nice to be out in the warm rain and getting another 100km on the clock.


----------



## summerdays (20 Sep 2016)

I stopped on my home to offer help to a cyclist thinking his chain was off.... Turned out that he had just caught the bus to pick up an eBay purchase and was trying to get to the centre. I never worked out exactly what he thought was wrong with the bike.... Is his English with a strong German accent (very nice), but I couldn't bring myself to ask how much he'd paid for something with two bald tyres, something up with the derailleur, a wheel wobble and no idea how to get to the centre from the ring road! I hope he made it though I told him where the nearest bike shop was to get some immediate help!


----------



## Simontm (21 Sep 2016)

Had a green run from Chiswick through to Hammersmith which was very unusual. Not so unusual are the RLJs who were back in force today. At one point 6 of the nobbers went through a ped crossing as people were on it. I could only shrug when I got the glares.
Numpty count:0


----------



## I like Skol (21 Sep 2016)

Extended the half-pint's school run commute this morning so he did 5 miles instead of the normal 2.5. We set off early to do a flying visit to Screwfix before school.
Was passed by a Team Sky car with full logo's and bike racks which wouldn't have been worth noting as the British Cycling HQ is only 4-5 miles up the road, except this one had foreign plates on (Didn't get chance to see which nationality). I wonder what they were doing heading in from Mossley towards Manchester HQ?


----------



## H-Bomb (21 Sep 2016)

I had a car nearly clip me, a squirrel jumped out in front of me then to top it off my brake cable snapped.

Not a good morning


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (21 Sep 2016)

Legs feeling really good this morning so set off a little earlier, about 04:45 I think it was, to go for a nice 20 miler. Lovely & quiet with no one around for the first 12 miles, then just a handful of cars an awesome time of day for a quick spin.


----------



## blxm (21 Sep 2016)

First commute today in 5 years! 6 miles net downhill so of course I went too fast. Fantastic being back on the bike though. Quite a lot of it on NCR1 which in Aberdeen is idyllic and scary in equal parts. Can't wait to go home again and try an alternative route.


----------



## A Nutter (21 Sep 2016)

Well a taxi driver asking if cycle path wasn't good enough for me. Well no its full of pot holes and I'm keeping up with the speed of the traffic to. 

Unfortunately never got his license plate number to make sure he got my reply 

Mind it's starting to get a bit chilly now isn't it?!


----------



## Simontm (21 Sep 2016)

Thought I'd try a different route to see if it was quicker...2 miles longer, more lights, more climbs so...nope 
Numpty count:0


----------



## palinurus (21 Sep 2016)

Rode my winter bike the last couple of days. Riding to work I can hear a periodic rubbing. It's driving me nuts. Stopped multiple times to inspect. The mudguards aren't touching the tyres anywhere, it isn't the brake. After that I ran out of ideas.


----------



## fossyant (21 Sep 2016)

Driving in this morning and there was a lad on a road bike in trainers doing a steady 28mph in the traffic. Good lad.


----------



## Fergs (21 Sep 2016)

Last day on the current commute today, so I decided to spoil myself and stop by the fancy-looking bike cafe en route for breakfast. Lovely start to the day, but after a big plate of black pudding eggs Benedict I could hardly pedal. Progress was a bit more 'stately galleon' than usual.


----------



## Panter (22 Sep 2016)

Is it just me, or has driver aggression shot up in the last 2-3 months? 
I used to get a handful of incidents a Year, now it's that a week.


----------



## Simontm (22 Sep 2016)

Ouch. Going through Richmond on the tow path and the cobbles covered in silt... ouch. Bike seems Ok so I rode into work getting some interesting looks from people! Covered in mud, bruises and cuts but my complexion is lovely 
Numpty count:1 had to be me really


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (22 Sep 2016)

Another wet ride in this morning. Disappointing, not because I got wet, but because the newly polished beast is filthy again. Beautiful outside now though so the return leg plus Thursday nights training session should be most enjoyable.


----------



## mythste (22 Sep 2016)

Starting to get greasy out their guys, back wheel stepped out on a descent today, managed to catch it but the remaining 6 or 7 miles where taken at a more sedate pace...

Be careful!


----------



## si_c (22 Sep 2016)

Nice easy run in today, decided to slow down from now on, for much the same reason as @mythste above, heavy rain last night and could see lots of oil and diesel patches on the road. Slight tailwind in though, got to the ferry nice and relaxed.

One numpty coach driver who decided to pull into the left lane as I was occupying it, although judging from the way the coach moved when he saw me I think he was the one shaken up more by it.


----------



## Stinboy (22 Sep 2016)

Panter said:


> Is it just me, or has driver aggression shot up in the last 2-3 months?
> I used to get a handful of incidents a Year, now it's that a week.



No its not just you, I've noticed it too. In fact I'd just popped on to ask the very same question. 

I've had more close passes and left hook near misses this week than I've had in two years of commuting :-(


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Sep 2016)

Saw more cyclists in the first four miles going home tonight than I've seen all week. Also saw 5 or 6 out in the sticks were the norm is 1 or 2. Might have been to do with the gloriously sunny evening, though was getting quite cool by the time I got home. 

Wont be long before the winter gear will be getting an airing.


----------



## rivers (22 Sep 2016)

First day back to cycling after my charity ride+ Saturday ride. Legs are nearly recovered. A bit quiet on the path this morning, probably due to the rain. Lots of pedestrians on the way home. Sadly, due to my work schedule tomorrow, I need to take the scooter in. Mileage will be low this week, around 60 miles. I'll pick it up again next week.


----------



## RoubaixCube (22 Sep 2016)

Speedy ride home (28mins again) The odd nutter in a car getting a bit too close but otherwise quite well behaved. Almost had two clipless moments where the vehicle in front stopped abruptly while i was cycling really slow but i think the SBH-56 cleats did their job and both times i managed to unlclip just as the bike started to lean. to regain my balance. I think i needed new padded shorts after both 'emergency unclips'. Normally im pretty good with reading the road ahead and anticipating a stop but when its abrupt/sudden then I poop my pants.

I think im going to pour myself a stiff one after tonights semi-traumatic experience


----------



## Simontm (22 Sep 2016)

Popped over to Wimbledon to see some mates so went over Wandsworth Bridge for the first time during rush hour. Even with the roadworks that road's busy innit?
No dramas tho I had a wonderful hint of L'eau de la Thames thanks to this morning 
Numpty count:0


----------



## Jenkins (22 Sep 2016)

Coming home from work this evening along an unlit back road, I caught up with another cyclist who promptly pulled onto the grass verge to let me pass - the Lifeline front light I was using on full power may have given the impression that something bigger was coming!


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (23 Sep 2016)

One of those days today; cringed as I saw 3 cyclists go across a junction on green directly in front of the bumper and under the window of an HGV across the junction who, traffic moving off, began at that moment to move off (across the red light) - heart in mouth moment, meanwhile it blocks the junction for me.

Then; riding home:

_To First, bus service and fleet number, route given in the form_



> "Cycling towards Moorfields / Gibraltar Street I was passed by this bus immediately before the Mathew Street bus stop; which is a lay-by type stop.
> 
> I would like to say here that the overtake began perfectly, the driver pulling out and leaving at least 3' of space - normally this would be an exemplary overtake when many use the cycle lane markings as an excuse to pass closely without pulling out - and thus I do not believe that what happened next was an act of malice or in any way wilful; but rather a misjudgement. My reason for reporting though, is that the misjudgement had the capacity to be serious, in that I had to take evasive action involving hard braking and leaving the road to avoid collision.
> 
> ...


----------



## Simontm (23 Sep 2016)

Wow @Sheffield_Tiger almost the same thing happened to me this morning. Quite a quiet ride in except that no driver seemed aware that they are allowed over the line when overtaking. However...
Numpty count:1 coming up to Olympia, ahead of a bus I take prime in the bus lane but that doesn't deter him. He goes for a normal overtake then (I spose) realises his bus stop's coming up so instead of letting me go pass promptly starts turning in on me forcing me to brake sharpish and tuck in behind him. A few choice words through his window when I passed


----------



## Panter (23 Sep 2016)

Temperature was a bit of a shock this morning!


----------



## RoubaixCube (23 Sep 2016)

Panter said:


> Temperature was a bit of a shock this morning!



It was indeed but the sun is out and its warming up nicely as pootle along. Got a gilet in my rucksack but its too warm for that in the sun. Reminds me of one of them mornings in essex where I used to fish. Watching the sun slowly rise in a clear blue sky was a beautiful sight


----------



## Panter (23 Sep 2016)

I got in early this morning, so out just before the sun showed above the horizon. As a keen angler I can totally relate to your comment!


----------



## si_c (23 Sep 2016)

Nice easy ride home last night, extended out to just shy of 20miles, through the parks and down the waterfront in town. Nice easy ride in this morning too, light tailwind, and got a nice draft from a skip lorry until it turned off


----------



## Zimbob (23 Sep 2016)

First commute by bicycle in a few days, owing to awaiting new chain & cassette (fitted last night) and I had to don my gloves  Never a good sign, bad enough having to fit the lights last week...

Still in shorts though


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Sep 2016)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

Got stung in the mouth tonight, I assume by a wasp, mouth is that swollen I look like Quasimodo's ugly brother.


----------



## Simontm (23 Sep 2016)

I seemed to have lost all grip in my wheels so gingerly took the scenic route home -I didn't even average 9mph when I first got back on a bike!! 
Ordered some tyres earlier in the day which will hopefully arrive tomorrow.
Numpty count:0


----------



## RoubaixCube (23 Sep 2016)

Slow ride home tonight, Lots of traffic. Few numpties. Witnessed a fellow cyclist almost got knocked off his bike as a car was merging to the left, a case of SMIDSY, I had a look at the driver as i went past and i swear he looked so old he shouldnt be behind the wheel of *ANY *vehicle. One RLJ'er and one twat on a B'Twin MTB who kept on close passing and cutting me up from the inside, Its a good thing i shoulder check every few mins to see whats going on around me. If i had just nudged the bars to the left even just a fraction, we would of had a collision. 

I wanted to have a chat with him about how inconsiderate he was being but he had headphones on so I didnt bother.

Thank you to all the patient drivers who gave way to me tonight.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (25 Sep 2016)

Back to earth with a great big thud.  I'm back at work this morning, looking through reams of emails, including some saying there's issues that can only be dealt with by me, so they kindly kept these for my return. Thanks, guys. 
I enjoyed the bicycle commute, though, as usual. It seemed a lot flatter than usual, too - funny, that.  My work trousers are a noticeably looser fit compared to before I left for France. I guess cycling up _hors categorie_ mountains will do that.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (26 Sep 2016)

... and the commute home (which has far more climbing) felt easier too. Hills? What hills?


----------



## Simontm (26 Sep 2016)

Put a base layer on for the first time but the ride was good in. Couple of RLJs -neither of which were good enough riders to gain an advantage over myself and the 10 others who stopped at the lights! Actually that's still getting used to on this commute - pulling up at lights then surrounded by other cyclists. 
Numpty count: 1 the delivery truck that decided to pull out over the central line on Bayswater just as I was overtaking. If I hadn't of ducked, my head and it's wing mirrors would have had a nasty hello.


----------



## martint235 (26 Sep 2016)

Well I went back to my old route today. It was helped by a Stobart truck hilariously getting stuck trying to turn off the A21 onto Southend Lane. I managed to get around it and then had an empty road for ages. 

Then I got into a row with a Merc (P11ROC) who drove alongside me leaving me no room for contingencies even though he had no space to actually get in front of me. When I challenged him he started yelling out of his window that he was nowhere near me. I got past a bus and left him behind. When he did finally pass me, he had his windows up and to be fair gave me loads of room.

Back to my new route up Beckenham Hill tomorrow, I don't think I've had a row on this route yet.


----------



## si_c (26 Sep 2016)

Wet wet wet commute in this morning. Full waterproofs, not too cold though. Took a bit longer than usual, although drivers today seemed extra considerate and gave me lots more room, bonus!


----------



## RoubaixCube (26 Sep 2016)

Heading to work. Spotted a fixie with disc brakes lol. What a strange sight. Not sure if I'll get rained on on the way to work (hopefully not!) but we shall see. Its ever so slightly blustery which is very refreshing


----------



## benb (26 Sep 2016)

Last week, I made a terrible mistake, and nearly took out a pedestrian. Stupidly I had thought the bus was parked up or otherwise stopped, and didn't think there might be a pedestrian crossing in front of it. Luckily no contact made, but really bad.


On Friday, someone overtook very closely, shouted abuse, then got out and accosted me at the next red lights. Full on shouting swearing and threats. Won't put the video up yet as it's gone to the police.

And then today someone cut a corner where I was waiting to turn right, and nearly hit me. Don't think they cared at all either.


Eventful few days.


----------



## mythste (26 Sep 2016)

Balls. Quick trip to the shops last night an a pinch flat on my rear. Changed the inner tube there and then (in a very dodgy part of south Manchester, at about 10pm, for added drama) and immidiately noticed a bulge in the tyre. Felt like I was riding a square wheel! Gingerly got home, and I can't for the life of me work out what's wrong. Different tube, same problem. 

Had to commute on my "weekend" bike this morning, which was actually great fun! But I've been out to check that she's still there 3 times today already, Can't wait to get home and lock her back away! Didn't half feel like a pillock commuting on a full SRAM RED Trek this am - backpack and all. I wanted to stop and tell everyone I normally commute on steel with panniers and I'm really not that much of a wannabe!

Home tonight for a full diagnosis of the Genesis...


----------



## si_c (26 Sep 2016)

mythste said:


> Home tonight for a full diagnosis of the Genesis...


Post a photo, could be the tire itself is starting to fail. Best not riding it, don't want a side wall blowing on you.


----------



## mythste (26 Sep 2016)

si_c said:


> Post a photo, could be the tire itself is starting to fail. Best not riding it, don't want a side wall blowing on you.



If I can't get it sorted I will. Tyres are only a few weeks old aswell - Its almost like a flat spot, less a bulge now I think about it. I'm sure I'm passed the noob stage of pinching the tube in the bead and after 4 goes last night something else must be a miss.


----------



## Simontm (26 Sep 2016)

Popped over to Gosh to pick up my hefty pull list so had the pleasure of North Road on Hyde Park and it was a really pleasant ride. Put the ton of paper on my bike then headed home via Victoria and Kings Road with the extra weight giving me some momentum once I got up to speed. 
Think I've got head problems as since the last off, I just cannot take corners like I used to - a problem exasperated by the heavy backend today. 
Still got home OK. 
Numpty count:0


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (26 Sep 2016)

It's apparently a great night for riding about with no lights. In the pitch black, in the pouring rain. Not ONE cyclist of the ones I saw had lights on. One was hurtling wrong way down a one way street towards a junction that has seen a few serious collisions involving cyclists in the past 2 years.

But the drivers on the footpaths and cycle paths also deserve a mention


----------



## Jenkins (26 Sep 2016)

First early shift for some time today and who turned out the lights and switched the heating off? Bad start within 100 yards of home when a Range Rover started to go straight over a crossroads where I had priority without looking. Later on I saw a cyclist making up for the lack of front lights on his bike by using the torch function on his phone instead,


----------



## Lonestar (26 Sep 2016)

In by normal defensive route and back via CS 3 and Canning Town...Ok till Forest Gate where the traffic got a bit more unpredictable and where indicators are regarded as an expensive add on.For decoration only.To tell the driver they have switched the alarm on only.



Sheffield_Tiger said:


> It's apparently a great night for riding about with no lights. In the pitch black, in the pouring rain. Not ONE cyclist of the ones I saw had lights on. One was hurtling wrong way down a one way street towards a junction that has seen a few serious collisions involving cyclists in the past 2 years.
> 
> But the drivers on the footpaths and cycle paths also deserve a mention



Yes I noticed this as well.No rain but plenty of no lights and RLJers.


----------



## dave r (26 Sep 2016)

mythste said:


> Balls. Quick trip to the shops last night an a pinch flat on my rear. Changed the inner tube there and then (in a very dodgy part of south Manchester, at about 10pm, for added drama) and immidiately noticed a bulge in the tyre. Felt like I was riding a square wheel! Gingerly got home, and I can't for the life of me work out what's wrong. Different tube, same problem.
> 
> Had to commute on my "weekend" bike this morning, which was actually great fun! But I've been out to check that she's still there 3 times today already, Can't wait to get home and lock her back away! Didn't half feel like a pillock commuting on a full SRAM RED Trek this am - backpack and all. I wanted to stop and tell everyone I normally commute on steel with panniers and I'm really not that much of a wannabe!
> 
> Home tonight for a full diagnosis of the Genesis...



Sounds like the internal structure of the tyre is damaged, You might find that the only way to deal with it is to replace the tyre.


----------



## RoubaixCube (27 Sep 2016)

nice, not too too chilly ride home. Flew past a guy who was on an old retro bianchi -- We were together for at least half my journey. we both got put into a dangerous position by a Addison lee driver who pulled into the bus lane out from no where. I was on the inside, Bianchi was on the right. He saw the driver pulling left he drifted over to the right to go around him, I applied my brakes and was going to pull out to the right with the Bianchi and go around but the driver probably saw me in his mirror so emergency stopped. leaving me a gap to sail through but at the same time Bianchi was close enough to him on the right that he almost went into the back of him.

so many RLJ'ers to night. I counted at least 3 of them. 1 cyclist on a hybrid or MTB was zig zagging wildly across 3 lanes (bus lane included) before he took a left without indicating. 

Some times I honestly think that every cyclist should be made to take a course in road etiquette and learn not to ride like a pillock before being allowed on the open road with the rest of the traffic. Because quite a lot of the time is yobs like these give more well behaved and respectful cyclists a bad name.


----------



## martint235 (27 Sep 2016)

Good ride in this morning. Felt very strong for some reason so flew along for most of it. Passed 3 other cyclists which I think is a record (to actually see 3 other cyclists, not just pass them).

Having not done a century this month due to my back and a fair bit of working from home/supplier visits I'm going to miss my 400 mile monthly target by some way though


----------



## Simontm (27 Sep 2016)

I became one of them...totally misjudged timings and went through a just changed red, hand out in apologies, head down in shame 
Not eating porridge again, far too fast a ride in, under 55mins. 
Numpty count: 1 that'll be me then for the RLJ


----------



## Leaway2 (27 Sep 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Extended the half-pint's school run commute this morning so he did 5 miles instead of the normal 2.5. We set off early to do a flying visit to Screwfix before school.
> Was passed by a Team Sky car with full logo's and bike racks which wouldn't have been worth noting as the British Cycling HQ is only 4-5 miles up the road, except this one had foreign plates on (Didn't get chance to see which nationality). I wonder what they were doing heading in from Mossley towards Manchester HQ?


Scouting you Skolly?

Ride home last night via Ma' house for tea. Puncture in Trafford park. Then farther on on a few very considerate motorists pointing out that there is a shared cycle path that was available for my use. I passed them all at the next 1 mile traffic jam.


----------



## Simontm (27 Sep 2016)

Quickish ride home tho without the porridge the legs felt it a bit.
numpty count: 1 a mini van driver almost knocked me onto the pavement on a bend and was laughing as I got past him


----------



## tallliman (27 Sep 2016)

Felt crap going in and heading home. The mythical tailwind eluded me but headwind was everywhere. Still managed a couple of decent segment times.

Annoyingly though, I lost my rear light. New one ordered but quite frustrating to lose it! Still, need a couple of extra lights for me to start commuting in darker weathers. Probably not ice though.


----------



## Simontm (28 Sep 2016)

Another quick ride in and not that many cyclists today - tomorrow's meant to be the wet ride in. 
A learner moped rider initially decided to filter through on Kew Bridge getting stuck and leaving me with no where to go but sit and wait which was annoying.
Numpty count:0


----------



## clippetydoodah (28 Sep 2016)

Nice ride in this morning as the wind was virtually non-existent, a very rare occurrence.
Had a hare and tortoise session with another commuter. I won because he stopped to stretch
his achilles tendon at the top of the hill. Hope he is ok. Started off with the flashy light on just
to be nice and safe. Managed 15 miles in 1hr 2 min, but forgot to stop my Garmin when I went
into the bike shed. Numpty.


----------



## Simontm (28 Sep 2016)

Went a bit zigzag through Notting Hill but a fairly quick ride home. Traffic was bad tho and saw three cyclists nearly come a cropper trying to weave through traffic, red lights and crossings.
Got home to find my new tyres are here 
Numpty count:0


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Sep 2016)

A bit blowy tonight, so I cheated and did a flat 22 miles around the parks and cycle paths rather than go out in the sticks and do the mole hills.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Sep 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> A bit blowy tonight, so I cheated and did a flat 22 miles around the parks and cycle paths rather than go out in the sticks and do the mole hills.


A bit blowy !! Headwind all the way home seemingly ..just 10 miles for me . It's not like you to avoid any hills


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Sep 2016)

13 rider said:


> A bit blowy !! Headwind all the way home seemingly ..just 10 miles for me . It's not like you to avoid any hills



I've finished the Strava climbing challenge, I can avoid the hills for a couple of days


----------



## ianrauk (28 Sep 2016)

Yeah, who turned the wind machine on.. barstewards. Made for a tough old ride home tonight.


----------



## Dec66 (28 Sep 2016)

A big thank you to the driver who came within an ace of wiping me out at the roundabout at the bottom of Wickham Way in Park Langley, driving straight onto the roundabout as I'd entered it from his right whilst he was using his phone.


----------



## Twizit (28 Sep 2016)

I seem to have developed a mild case of Tourette's, barking out "lights" at far too many idiot ninjas this evening.


----------



## skudupnorth (28 Sep 2016)

Back on two wheels after the crash a few weeks back. The mixed bag MTB/Commuter tank is my mode of transport now leaving the dead hybrid in the garage until the insurance sort that mess out. Fixie has nice,new running gear so that will be out this weekend seeing as Mrs Skud is not working 
Commute is as crappy as ever with morons testing my patience,but at least I am back riding to work and feeling better for it


----------



## originofeye (29 Sep 2016)

For some reason, I kept wobbling and feeling like I was gunna fall off when I was stopping yesterday, not good! Must've been tired because that doesn't happen to me usually. Also, why are there a small percentage of drivers that insist on driving right up your arse, even though there's enough room on the road for both of us. I don't understand the mentality, is it an intimidation thing to try and get you to move out of the way?


----------



## TheJDog (29 Sep 2016)

Bone dry until White City and 150 yards from work. Then I got as wet as it was possible to get.


----------



## RoubaixCube (29 Sep 2016)

Got caught in n a pretty big down pour. Had my waterproofs on but they got a proper soaking. Thank god it won't be like this all day


----------



## Simontm (29 Sep 2016)

Stayed dry at the start when it was raining,then wet from the heat of the jacket, hate the halfway house that this time of year is 
Numpty count:0


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Sep 2016)

Blowing a gale this morning. Wind howling round the house.

I got all my warm gear on including overboots. 

Got outside at 4.30am and it was 17 degrees. 10 minutes into the ride, all my gear was coming off again.

Its worth checking out the temperature and not just the weather forecast.


----------



## skudupnorth (29 Sep 2016)

Belting ride today even with the wind. Extended the ride on to the canal near the M-60 to find the whole area gridlocked,which makes my return to cycle commuting more rewarding because I could happily ride down the middle of the road to the tow path. Once on the tow path which has been resurfaced peace resumed and yet another good commute was completed


----------



## Ciar (29 Sep 2016)

Niceish pootle in this morning, headwind and it looked like it was revving up to rain but didn't, so i stuck with the short sleeves as it's still very mild and i was shocked, at how many other riders were dressed in their cod n butter sauce clothing and fully kitted for winter already!

looking forward to the ride home and a long weekend, time to take the MTB out for a quick spin


----------



## 13 rider (29 Sep 2016)

Had planned to ride in this morning .woke to hear rain lashing against my window so thought sod that reset my alarm for normal time and car it . Couldnt drop off as the rain seemed to slow I manned up , on with the cycle gear quick coffee and out the door just as it starts to rain again. Direct route taken mostly tailwind in 7.1 miles got to work only slightly damp . That's my first wet ride in normally I take the car quite happy I rode in at least it was cold rain . Ride home can only described as windy headwind all the way home . Quick trip to the chemist to pick up a prescription for my mum and home 8.1 miles


----------



## Simontm (29 Sep 2016)

Head and sidewind home via Wimbledon to see some mates. On Durnsford Rd got caught in a vicious x-wind which actually turned my front wheel which I didn't expect.
Still seem to be quicker than I used to be. 
Numpty count:0


----------



## Dec66 (29 Sep 2016)

Split my commute home and changed my route in order to visit Aldi in Anerley.

I wanted one of those merino base layers. Obviously all the racing snakes had already been in there, as there were only L and XL left.

So, I left with one pair of socks, one pair of tights (not as stretchy as they used to be, are they?), and one tin of MucOff degreaser. Oh, and a delicious Chicken Jalfrezi.


----------



## RoubaixCube (30 Sep 2016)

Lovely ride home. Finally saw a cyclist on another triban 540  I wanted to have a chat with him but pulled ahead of him past some traffic lights but he never caught up. I even slowed down hoping he'd pass me  drive chain was a little noisy due to the battering from the rain and the previous week when it rained so i shan't be taking it out on the road tomorrow timl i have it cleaned up. Should have cleaned it up earlier this week.


----------



## RoubaixCube (30 Sep 2016)

Not a single cloud in the sky. Sun is out and theres a nice chilly breeze to keep me on my toes. Such a contrast to yesterday's commute when it was cloudy, grey and pissing down with rain


----------



## Simontm (30 Sep 2016)

Nice crisp morning and many green lights which was very unusual. 
Numpty count: 3 all cut ups- one van, two cyclists


----------



## clippetydoodah (30 Sep 2016)

Absolute drowned rat this morning. Set off and it looked ok. Unfortunately 10 mins in the heavens opened,
and rode 15 miles in the rain. My Garmin stopped again. I Had to take my clear shades off, which then resulted in
losing a lens. This caused sweat, rain,or something causing my right eye to sting. Had to squint most of the
way into work. I discovered that my regular backpack is only waterproofish. Fortunately my kit stayed dry enough.
I had brought a fleece jumper with me today as sitting in the office, post ride, has been freezing this week.

At least the sky is clearing for the trip home.


----------



## cyberknight (30 Sep 2016)

Rode home 1 am ish from work as mrs ck was ill , FIL was at our house looking after her .
She had another* transient ischaemic attack.*

Like a mini stroke but you recover quickly and have no long term effects, she is on meds for blood pressure , ok now but i wanted to be home just in case .


----------



## Dec66 (30 Sep 2016)

Off the drive, turn right, turn left, turn left, turn right, through the pinch point, bear left at the mini roundabout, through the golf course, right at the mini roundabout, up the hill, through the lights, down the hill, left at the lights, right at the station, past the taxi rank, bear left, up the hill, turn left, follow the road back down, and stop.

Nothing to report, other than that I'll reverse the above later.


----------



## Arjimlad (30 Sep 2016)

cyberknight said:


> Rode home 1 am ish from work as mrs ck was ill , FIL was at our house looking after her .
> She had another* transient ischaemic attack.*
> 
> Like a mini stroke but you recover quickly and have no long term effects, she is on meds for blood pressure , ok now but i wanted to be home just in case .


Best wishes for a swift recovery.


----------



## John_S (30 Sep 2016)

Following on from cyberknights post and the message above from Arjimlad best wishes to cyberknights mrs for a quick recovery!

Back on tales from commutes last night I was reminded of additional hazards to keep an eye out for now that it's dark on my ride home from work again.

Last night having got out of the city into the sticks I was heading down a hill when a bat flew directly at me. I was absolutely sure it was going to fly straight into me but I guess that with their radar/sonar (probably the wrong technical/scientific term) senses it swung around me at the last second.

It certainly got my attention though.


----------



## Leaway2 (30 Sep 2016)

John_S said:


> Last night having got out of the city into the sticks I was heading down a hill when a bat flew directly at me. I was absolutely sure it was going to fly straight into me but I guess that with their radar/sonar (probably the wrong technical/scientific term) senses it swung around me at the last second.
> 
> It certainly got my attention though.


Get someone to check your neck. Are you having a aversion to garlic, crosses?


----------



## Simontm (30 Sep 2016)

Best wishes for your wife @cyberknight


----------



## Simontm (30 Sep 2016)

Quickish ride home despite the headwind. Wherever that traffic was hiding this morning, it certainly was out tonight. 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## Lonestar (1 Oct 2016)

Commute in today and I miss Tower Bridge already ...In via Westminster Bridge the longer/slower route and back via Southwark Bride/Tower Gateway/Canning Town for a mix with the Saturday afternoon traffic.

Also I see they put diversion signs on the CS 3 at Tower Gateway directing away from Tower Bridge.


----------



## Lonestar (2 Oct 2016)

Same as yesterday although slightly tweaked coming back....Balaam Rd or street or whatever it's called instead of A112 , it joins up anyway...Then down Ham Road avoiding Forest Gate Junction...Crosses the Romford Road though which wasn't too clever today.


----------



## Simontm (3 Oct 2016)

Rather brisk morning. The Thames looked charming with the mist sitting on the water. If the mornings stay like this might have to wear long sleeves as well as the base layer - many looked kitted out for winter today.
Thumb sore from yesterday when the new tyre refused to go on and I ripped the skin off it! 
Numpty count:1 Addison Lee people carrier. firstly veers in towards me when he's driving with his knees when getting his sunglasses out and then eyes down to check his phone as I am coming up to a parked lorry and need to pull out.


----------



## Simontm (3 Oct 2016)

That low sun's vicious. Sorta did a zigzag home to cut down most of the westerly route and put the sun slightly off from me. 
Bus driver tooted me at Notting Hill so he could swing left, to which the cyclist next to me said: "you made a friend" I replied: "Either that or he's saying I'm really fat!" 
Numpty count:0


----------



## Hacienda71 (3 Oct 2016)

Set off with the sun low in the sky, dry and as my evenings football match had been cancelled, I stuck an extra 15 miles on the commute. Was a good opportunity to put the new front light through its paces. However my lasting memory will be how bloomin cold it went as soon as the sun set. Autumn is definitely upon us.


----------



## HarryTheDog (3 Oct 2016)

First commute since being knocked off in a hit and run 2.5 weeks ago. Shoulder/collarbone still painful, still got half a tennis ball swelling on my hip so just did a half drive, half ride commute on my 26inch wheel MTB complete with knobblies just for giggles. I have lost 6lb since the accident but couldnt understand why according to my garmin I barely used any calories. Checked it out when I got home, it was set up for a 20yr old 9 stone female. ( my daughter)


----------



## Origamist (3 Oct 2016)

Was chilly at around 3 to 4C this morning, but just about got the kit right (with the exception of too thin socks).

Something felt odd with the bike on the way home so pulled over and after a bit of pushing and pulling I diagnosed a very worn BB. Took it easy for the remainder of the commute.

A couple of weeks ago I got some new scars after sandpapering the road with my arm and knee. I came off on slippery double yellow lines whilst filtering in the wet. Should have known better...


----------



## DCLane (3 Oct 2016)

Must wear better gloves was the lesson today - very cold fingers on the ride in.

Otherwise it was lovely; dry, sunny and no issues on the ride in or home.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (4 Oct 2016)

My legs are still feeling the effects of my week in the French mountains, so the commutes so far this week have been easier than usual. So that's how to increase your commuting performance, ladies and gents: just ride some Alps for a week! 
(I wish I could do that every week)


----------



## HarryTheDog (4 Oct 2016)

Its repeat efforts day today so sped in, no numpties in vehicles just on a bike, ran into a fast-ish guy in Barking, he was so determined to stay ahead he ran every red light and dodged the traffic through every junction. I gave up on efforts and backed off, so if he got himself killed it had nothing to do with me.


----------



## galaxy (4 Oct 2016)

Thought that was me at first, then i read it was in Barking


----------



## Simontm (4 Oct 2016)

Easy ride in if a tad chilly. Still not giving on mitts yet- full gloves are far too hot this time of year.
Numpty count:0 although top work to the cyclist that cut in alongside a bus turning left, on its left! Prat!


----------



## palinurus (4 Oct 2016)

I think someone has reprogrammed the speed sign on my commute to respond better to cyclists.

Today it said

11

Then


----------



## palinurus (4 Oct 2016)

To make my commutes more interesting I'm sometimes going home via. any ancient sites on the local OS map. I've done a few already, tonight I might have a gander at a bit of Grim's ditch near Berkhamstead.


----------



## RoubaixCube (4 Oct 2016)

picked up an extra shift today (despite my reluctance...) Morning was nice and sunny while the ride home was right into a rather strong on and off headwind. My legs are absolute toast. 11.6mph up a minor incline where i usually hit at least 15-18mph.

I need a stiff drink.


----------



## Lonestar (4 Oct 2016)

In via CS2/CS3 and Westminster extended by a little route and back via Canning Town and things are beginning to be pieced together on the new route back.Tweaked Ham Road/Warwick street to avoid the crappy Manrgery Road and also the other route which crosses the Forest Gate junction to Forest Gate Station.The ride back was a headwind but I coped better than yesterday because the 5am departure had made me knackered at the end of shift.Earlier depart today but no probs.

Four commutes till holiday.

145 commutes completed this year on the same bike.


----------



## Simontm (4 Oct 2016)

That wind nearly took me out in Fulham as a big gust hit me sideways. Then a headwind/sidewind combo most of the way home. Had a nice spin through to Roehampton from Putney where I kidded a bloke who had overtaken me that he was a lazy bugger for drafting me - something he easily agreed with 
Shared the run down to Richmond with him most of the way - by eck he was a quick un
Numpty count:0


----------



## Simontm (5 Oct 2016)

Headwind in so sat back and took it easy. Wonder how many from the Zone2/1 will still be en-route and RLJ-ing once it gets darker, wetter and colder?
Numpty count:0


----------



## rivers (5 Oct 2016)

First day back on the bike in about a week. 23 miles so far today due to having to pop into one of the other campuses for maintenance, and then off to my main place of work. Nasty headwind most of the way in, but nice tailwind back to the main campus


----------



## I like Skol (5 Oct 2016)

T'was very windy up'top of the Pike!
Had planned an extended commute/school run with Jnr. Was just a simple case of dropping him at school and then nipping up Hartshead Pike to take in the view on this glorious autumn day. Unfortunately Jnr had a puncture on the front of his tiny Triban 3 after the wheel slid into the slot of a grid and as I only had a spare tube for my full size 700c wheels we had no choice but to walk the remaining 1.5-2 miles to school and arrived 10 minutes late 

Still headed up the pike where the views were not quite as clear as I had hoped. Could make out the familiar lump of Joddrel Bank radio telescope on the horizon but everything else beyond Manchester out towards the coast was just a grey blur. A shame really because on a good day you can see the cooling towers of Fiddlers Ferry power station at Widnes and beyond.

Anyway, innertube for jnr's bike is fixed now and I will pop it back in when I go to pick him up tonight


----------



## Panter (5 Oct 2016)

First time back on the bike after a long weekend and having to be in London yesterday. 
Friday's commute home was undertaken in a tearing rush as I had to be back early for an appointment. And, yes, of course I got a puncture... 
Finally swapped tyres from my old commuter (my trust M+) to the new one yesterday. 

So, up yours puncture fairy, bring it on, I now have no fear 

I don't know why I chance it without the M+ tyres, but every time I get a new bike I just have to try it out, just to see how they get on running on the glass strewn joke of a surface that I have to commute over!


----------



## clippetydoodah (5 Oct 2016)

From last Friday. Suddenly the ride home was hard going. Stopped to check and the break block was
dragging on a very buckled rear wheel, and a spoke snapped. No idea how that happened.
Managed some road side fettling and rode back without much grip on the rear brake. Still good
to know that I have at least basic repair skills. Also found the following day that my front tyre had a puncture.
I managed to get the rear wheel sorted by my local bike shop, and sorted the puncture out myself.
Annoyingly I can't ride in to work at all this week. Most vexing.


----------



## fimm (5 Oct 2016)

Long commute yesterday. Lovely pink sunrise. Later lots of traffic (by my standards - Londoners would probably wonder what traffic I was talking about). I even filtered with glee past a long line of cars!
Today got very cross with a driving instructor who squeezed past on my left as I was waiting to turn right. My reaction was out of all proportion and was basically the result of too many people trying the same tactic at the same place! (I need to not go too far right - but then "they" don't get why)


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Oct 2016)

I thought, "who's that courteous and friendly SUV driver, waiting for cars and myself on my bike to clear the narrow country lane this morning ?"

A good friend of mine actually. Not like the others...cheery wave given !


----------



## Simontm (5 Oct 2016)

Tailwind, sidewind, tailwind - gotta love my route home sometimes. At one point I let the wind do its thing and I was almost shoved onto the pavement  much prefer the tailwind. 
Some bugger drafted me from Ham House to Hawkers, no hello, nothing 
Numpty count:0


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Oct 2016)

Bloody windy again, and to the muppets who wobble all over the place, you can't ride none handed so don't try


----------



## Simontm (6 Oct 2016)

Headwind in which was a pain as my legs weren't feeling it today either. Also misjudged the temperature and had a base layer/soft shell jacket resulting in a bit of a drag as I had to keep it open most of the way for ventilation
Numpty count: 1 BMW driver waited till I was close enough for him to pull out into the road to turn right into an opposite road


----------



## RoubaixCube (6 Oct 2016)

Thermals are back in service. Sun's out now so i feel a little overdressed. Going to be 12'c later when i ride home though probably 9'c windchill


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Oct 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Thermals are back in service. Sun's out now so i feel a little overdressed. Going to be 12'c later when i ride home though probably 9'c windchill



It's that awful time of year were it is too cold for ss top and shorts, but too warm for longs.


----------



## MichaelO (6 Oct 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It's that awful time of year were it is too cold for ss top and shorts, but too warm for longs.


3/4 length bibs for me this morning


----------



## RoubaixCube (6 Oct 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It's that awful time of year were it is too cold for ss top and shorts, but too warm for longs.



Summer sleeveless base layer, LS thermal jersey, Thermal longs & a gilet. It wasn't that bad. I was a little warm but im thinking ahead. When the sun goes down temps will drop pretty dramatically


----------



## I like Skol (6 Oct 2016)

Just been in Decathlon and bought some long sleeve tops and long running type pants. Bring it on.....


----------



## tallliman (6 Oct 2016)

3 successive days of commuting this week. Not sure whether I'll do tomorrow as I may be riding with a friend on Saturday.

Still, turning right today at a roundabout, signalled right, moved into right hand lane. As I was going round the roundabout, I found that a bmw driver was driving round the outside of the roundabout to overtake me....how safe eh?


----------



## skudupnorth (6 Oct 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Just been in Decathlon and bought some long sleeve tops and long running type pants. Bring it on.....


Still in shorts and t-shirt


----------



## HarryTheDog (6 Oct 2016)

Got a suprise on the way home a scooter rider pulled past me then waved for me to pull in behind him. Turned out to be a guy I used to regularly meet and cycle with on my commute with for around 4 years. I had not seen him for around 3 years.So we caught up on news. He apparently has seen me on and off whilst on his scooter but too emberassed to stop for a chat ( apart from once a long time ago). He gave up commuting due to 2 bad smashes, the last one writing his beloved bike off completely smashing it into hundreds of carbon shards. 
Apparently he has been given permission from she who must be obeyed to to start again. Should be interesting to see how long it takes him to get back up to speed, he was a very competitive cyclist before and really did not recognise the idea of taking a easy ride, he was forever chasing his best average, hopefully age has mellowed him. ( like it has me)


----------



## I like Skol (7 Oct 2016)

skudupnorth said:


> Still in shorts and t-shirt


Not wearing them yet. Just preparing because I have a feeling it is going to be a cold one this year!


----------



## skudupnorth (7 Oct 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Not wearing them yet. Just preparing because I have a feeling it is going to be a cold one this year!


Oh good,i though I might have to taunt you


----------



## Panter (7 Oct 2016)

Finally had to give in and fit the lights this morning  It's a comin'


----------



## rivers (7 Oct 2016)

It was still dark when I left the house this morning. Lights and hi vis jacket time. The jacket at least kept me warm though.

Oh story from the other day. On my way along the Bristol Bath railway path, prime commuting time. There a few lads just congregating in the middle of the path on their bikes at the Avon Valley Railway, oblivious everyone else about. I slow and politely says "Excuse me guys" and they move. As I turn, one of them had dropped their bike in the middle of the path. I told him he probably wanted to move it pretty quickly...


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Oct 2016)

Been enjoying the ten-mile route into work but isn't it noticeable how the mornings and evenings are drawing in quickly now ! 

Getting to know my new TCR carbon bike.. Strava PRs pop up unexpectedly, or, when I do expect them (because the ride "felt fast"), they don't


----------



## RoubaixCube (7 Oct 2016)

Ugly, overcast, depressing and i think its just started to rain a little 

Good thing i never cleaned the triban. Heres another not so nasty little ride to work.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Oct 2016)

I've been using the lights for a couple of weeks now, but this morning was the first proper set off in the dark commute. Love it when you get out into the sticks in the pitch black and then you get that short magical period as the daylight appears.


----------



## Panter (7 Oct 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I've been using the lights for a couple of weeks now, but this morning was the first proper set off in the dark commute. Love it when you get out into the sticks in the pitch black and then you get that short magical period as the daylight appears.



I miss that from my old commute, weaving my way along the North Downs as the sun slowly appeared over the horizon in a fiery sky


----------



## Leaway2 (7 Oct 2016)

I mile down the the road, sweat'n cobs. I had to stop and take my jacket off.


----------



## Simontm (7 Oct 2016)

Numpty count: 1
Car decided to turn right across the bus lane into a side road - guess who was in the bus lane at the time. Too late to do anything but pray, over I go into his windscreen and thence to St Mary's, Paddington 
Bike's a total gonner 



Amazingly I have a stiff neck, cuts and bruises but that's it. 


Not a flattering photo and neither were the PJ bottoms they gave me so I could go to work, lock the bike up and get some trousers on (they had to cut my kit up).

If David from Rathbones is on here, many thanks for stopping and helping out.


----------



## Leaway2 (7 Oct 2016)

Simontm said:


> Numpty count: 1
> Car decided to turn right across the bus lane into a side road - guess who was in the bus lane at the time. Too late to do anything but pray, over I go into his windscreen and thence to St Mary's, Paddington
> Bike's a total gonner
> View attachment 146855
> ...


Oh crap. GWS mate.


----------



## Panter (7 Oct 2016)

Simontm said:


> Numpty count: 1
> Car decided to turn right across the bus lane into a side road - guess who was in the bus lane at the time. Too late to do anything but pray, over I go into his windscreen and thence to St Mary's, Paddington
> Bike's a total gonner
> View attachment 146855
> ...



Bloody hell, looks nasty, glad it wasn't worse. Get well soon!


----------



## HarryTheDog (7 Oct 2016)

@Simontm did he stop or leg it? hope you GWS and bikes can be replaced.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Oct 2016)

Simontm said:


> Numpty count: 1
> Car decided to turn right across the bus lane into a side road - guess who was in the bus lane at the time. Too late to do anything but pray, over I go into his windscreen and thence to St Mary's, Paddington
> Bike's a total gonner
> View attachment 146855
> ...



Ouch, sorry to hear this. Glad nothing too serious injury wise. Heal up quick.


----------



## I like Skol (7 Oct 2016)

HarryTheDog said:


> @Simontm did he stop or leg it? hope you GWS and bikes can be replaced.


Yeah but, he's stuck with that face 

I'll get my coat.......

GWS


----------



## Simontm (7 Oct 2016)

HarryTheDog said:


> @Simontm did he stop or leg it? hope you GWS and bikes can be replaced.


Nah. Aside from his observation skills, he was OK. Stopped got out to see if I was ok, gave me his phone number etc.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Oct 2016)

Simontm said:


> Numpty count: 1
> Car decided to turn right across the bus lane into a side road - guess who was in the bus lane at the time. Too late to do anything but pray, over I go into his windscreen and thence to St Mary's, Paddington
> Bike's a total gonner
> View attachment 146855
> ...



You really do look like your avatar. GWS


----------



## steve292 (7 Oct 2016)

Nasty. GWS.


----------



## tallliman (7 Oct 2016)

Not good, hope it all heals quickly!


----------



## 13 rider (7 Oct 2016)

Gws @Simontm
2 days of commuting this week found it really hard work was putting it down to a combination of wind and me feeling tired . Putting the bike away tonight I notice the front disc brake was rubbing really badly no wonder it's been bloody hard work . Fettled away and now the wheel spins freely  hopefully that will make it easier


----------



## RoubaixCube (8 Oct 2016)

@Simontm

GWS. Nothing much broken (apart from the bike) i hope.
Slightly chilly grey overcast and slightly drizzly commute this morning little bit of a chilly breeze but the jersey is keeping me pretty snug as a bug


----------



## Simontm (8 Oct 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> @Simontm
> 
> GWS. Nothing much broken (apart from the bike) i hope.
> Slightly chilly grey overcast and slightly drizzly commute this morning little bit of a chilly breeze but the jersey is keeping me pretty snug as a bug


I'm a lucky man. Superficial cuts, some bruising and some stiffness. There was a bloke in the cube next to me who was in an induced coma (they were bringing him round when I was leaving), another cyclist. 
They reckon the bike took most of the energy while the rimmed helmet disapated the impact of the headfirst flight into the windscreen. (Not to start debate on that can of worms!!)


----------



## RoubaixCube (9 Oct 2016)

Simontm said:


> I'm a lucky man. Superficial cuts, some bruising and some stiffness. There was a bloke in the cube next to me who was in an induced coma (they were bringing him round when I was leaving), another cyclist.
> They reckon the bike took most of the energy while the rimmed helmet disapated the impact of the headfirst flight into the windscreen. (Not to start debate on that can of worms!!)




Will the bike cost a lot to replace? Im guessing youre insured so they will pay out providing if drivers details are correct. Ive heard of people who are involved in road accidents not supplying the correct details one too many times. Happened to a family friend of ours


----------



## Simontm (9 Oct 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Will the bike cost a lot to replace? Im guessing youre insured so they will pay out providing if drivers details are correct. Ive heard of people who are involved in road accidents not supplying the correct details one too many times. Happened to a family friend of ours



Bike's not insured but I have £2m indemnity with British Cycling if the car insurer dicks around - trust me the liability is all his. I'm also an insurance journalist so I do have a quite handy stick of my work!


----------



## Lonestar (9 Oct 2016)

13 rider said:


> Gws @Simontm
> 2 days of commuting this week found it really hard work was putting it down to a combination of wind and me feeling tired . Putting the bike away tonight I notice the front disc brake was rubbing really badly no wonder it's been bloody hard work . Fettled away and now the wheel spins freely  hopefully that will make it easier



I had that a few years back and found a broken spoke on the back wheel and also a seized rear brake.I thought I was ill at the time.

GWS Simontm.


----------



## Andrew_P (9 Oct 2016)

Since the kids have been back and the darker mornings there seems to have a been a progressive increase in ******* ****'s of drivers. I have had everything from some local ****'s skidding behind me in some sort of mock accident. I wasn't 100% until they did it further up the road to someone else I thought they had taken him out as he disappeared from view and the tyres were smoking I caught up with him and he was really shaken up by it. Left hookers on clear and empty roads, junction hoppers, tailgating at pinch points and abuse. WTF is wrong with these cycle hating twats, and more importantly why?!

GWS @Simontm


----------



## Andrew_P (9 Oct 2016)

Oh and mobile phone use wtf is that all about that seems to have doubled as well was behind someone in a Golf GTI going downhill @ about 25mph and it looked like they were scrolling through Instagram/Facebook!


----------



## martint235 (10 Oct 2016)

What the hell happened? It's a week and a half since I was last out on a bike. It was dark and flipping freezing this morning!!

No numpties per se but I have one junction I need to get sorted. I turn right out of a side street and can easily make it across to the centre of the road, it's then a case of waiting for a gap. However by the time I have a gap, I also have a car on my left turning right out of the same side street. I've not actually had an issue (beeps, shouting etc) from one yet but it makes me a tad nervous.


----------



## HarryTheDog (10 Oct 2016)

Cx race yesterday so was supposed to be taking it easy, so flippin cold I put the boot down to get some warmth going. Tomorrow on with the buff and headband/ear warming thingy. Suprising large amount of cyclists, I thought most would have given up for the Autumn/Winter as they usually do.


----------



## rivers (10 Oct 2016)

I can't feel my toes. Other than that, the rest of me was warm. I think I need thicker socks


----------



## fimm (10 Oct 2016)

It is rather chilly out there. I need to find my woolly scarf.
Lovely and sunny though


----------



## Twizit (10 Oct 2016)

Simontm said:


> Numpty count: 1
> Car decided to turn right across the bus lane into a side road - guess who was in the bus lane at the time. Too late to do anything but pray, over I go into his windscreen and thence to St Mary's, Paddington
> Bike's a total gonner



Ouch ouch ouch. Glad it doesn't seem too bad but nasty stuff all the same. Get well soon.


----------



## Simontm (10 Oct 2016)

Standing on a freezing platform at 7. Having to ask a passenger "excuse me" to sit down as he was on the outside seat. Join scrum off train pushing past idiots who want to get on first. Then the scrum upstairs and over to the tube. Get seat on tube, get numerous bags hitting my head. Join scrum to get out of station...
Estimated time for a new bike: around 2 weeks...can't bloody come soon enough


----------



## Arjimlad (10 Oct 2016)

I was intrigued to see this Renault 16 pass by this morning, as my parents had a metallic green one when I was aged about 10. HLP 703V was the reg number of that one. We used it for everything, I can remember putting the goat in the boot to take her to see her boyfriend, as well as a family holiday to Paris when Dad said it went over 100mph.

Wondered what tales this one could tell...


----------



## TheJDog (10 Oct 2016)

Some guy called me a 'farking cyclist daffodil' when I rode past him in a queue of traffic. Instead of cycling on my merry way, absolute imbecile that I am, I went back and gave him some choice words.


----------



## rivers (10 Oct 2016)

First time I experienced some douchebaggery on my way home tonight. I left work after 7 (and by work, I mean the pub), so opted for the shorter, hillier main road route home as opposed to the Bristol Bath railway path. As I finished climbing the hill up towards Broadwalk on the A37, some ass hat yells out, what sounded like "Get a car you f*cking c*nt" as he sped past. All because he had to wait for me to cycle past so he could turn left. I have a car. And a motorbike thank you. I just prefer cycling to work because I like it. And I get a better parking space.


----------



## RoubaixCube (11 Oct 2016)

4.5'c windchill  Good thing i packed a gilet, Thermal jersey alone wouldn't of been able to cut it! I think its high time i switched back to a cold weather base layer. Things are only going to get worse from here


----------



## Lonestar (11 Oct 2016)

Crap driving tonight by a minicab...Signaled right went left and parked on the kerb forcing me to stop.A cyclist behind me was astonished but as he was a little way back he managed to get round ok...Swore at the stupid twat I was firking fuming even though I saw it coming the driving was poxy...Gave him the finger as well...Moron,but In a way im sorry I got so pissed off but when type it out on here I just feel like raging again.Probably thinking more about his tip more than anything else.

I was waiting behind the twats car but he was totally unaware what he had done.His passengers got out and looked a bit shocked.So the safest way past was to go up the pavement.

Then up a backstreet near home a fox darted from between parked cars and was heading for a collision with my front wheel but I was impressed how well he changed direction in a split second.Obviously more intelligent and alert than the average London pedestrian.


----------



## Twizit (11 Oct 2016)

Very lazy commute involving a taxi to travel all of 1.3 miles.... bloody Dubai - bonkers place. 37 degrees and a small matter of a six lane highway between hotel and office.

Can't wait to get back home, back on two wheels and into nice autumnal temperatures...


----------



## martint235 (11 Oct 2016)

Cold again but didn't seem as cold as yesterday. Sorted my dodgy junction but it involved cycling up a pavement for about 20 yards so needs a more permanent solution.

Traffic atrocious around the roadworks at Beckenham Junction but hey ho. No numpties per se just inconsiderate driving and towards other car drivers rather than me.


----------



## martint235 (11 Oct 2016)

Sorry ladies but every single numpty, and there were quite a few, were female. At least 3 did the same thing: go to turn right across me, decide they didn't have time, stop, think about it and then decide to go anyway. If you'd gone the first time you wouldn't have an angry cyclist shouting at you


----------



## Jenkins (11 Oct 2016)

I also had a woman turn right across the front of me, the difference was that I was following her and she indicated left to turn into a side road - only to use it to increase the turning circle of her MPV so that she could complete a 180° turn without looking for traffic. Having braked hard and given her the "what the heck was that for" look, she mouthed something that seemed to insinuate it was my fault for being there. I'm sure the three young children in the vehicle have had their vocabulary enriched!


----------



## Lonestar (12 Oct 2016)

150 of 150 commutes done.Same old no lights and red light jumping clowns but not so many idiot drivers...Nice touch from a white merc on way to Limehouse with the driver saying "nice bike" with me replying "nice car" which would probably be nearer the truth.Close passing BMW down Balaam Street but I had already dived into a parked car space (as I had a suspicion he may do that) and the BMW only seemed to miss the parked car by inches.Not really a satisfactory pass by a cop car round Forest Gate.Even the cops are at it.

No more commutes till next month.


----------



## Leaway2 (12 Oct 2016)

A nice commute in with a chap who works on the floor above. The miles pass quicker when you are chatting (for chatting read desperately trying to keep up and not look and sound knackered)


----------



## HarryTheDog (12 Oct 2016)

I spied my first commuting tandem this morning in 10 years. They were a all over the place and did not look that confident so overtook on the pavement. Fair play to them though, I would not ride into work on one with the missus.


----------



## martint235 (12 Oct 2016)

I commuted by train today. Feckin horrible


----------



## ianrauk (12 Oct 2016)

It was carnage out there this morning. Grimly grey, raining, the sheer amount of traffic, crappy school run mums in 4x4's, other cyclists who go to over take you yet can't make it stick so sit there halfwheeling, builders traffic blocking roads, and to top it all, an accident of some sort in Lewisham.

Not the most enjoyable of commutes this morning I have to admit.


----------



## clippetydoodah (12 Oct 2016)

Brilliant ride in this morning. The sky was amazing over the Fylde coast, with no wind too!!
I have been trying to get in to work in under an hour, for just over 15 miles. I managed just
seconds over today, but this was likely due to having to wait to cross the last road into work.
One day I will nail it!!

Kit wise, I had some new continental tyres on and they are ace. Much better grip, and less
dicey. I am sure they made it quicker. I had my base layer on under my cycling jersey and this
seemed to be a perfect combo.

Looking forward to the ride home.

Numpty count = 0


----------



## 13 rider (12 Oct 2016)

After my last commute I put the bike away and discovered the front disc was rubbing badly so bike was fettled and now the wheel spins free . Today's ride in and out were 2mph faster than the last few commutes and I thought I was losing my fittness no wonder it was hard work . Nice and mild this morning had to stop after a mile to take my gillet off and managed to dodge the showers both ways


----------



## fossyant (12 Oct 2016)

Nearly hit 3 cars tonight, in my car. Idiots thinking they can swap lanes just in front of you - god help us cycling. They got a blast of by horn (mine is quite loud), but they still went for it ! Folk do it to other vehicles, never mind cyclists and peds.

Some of the driving in Manchester City Centre is down right dangerous. They really don't care about the many pedestrians. I pick my missus up now from the centre, and it's eyes in the back and side of your head.

Was easier by bike !!


----------



## tallliman (13 Oct 2016)

@13 rider, both of those bridges you mentioned the other day are still passable on a bike. Only shut to cars but there's a lot of crud on the roads there now due to the work.

Nice split commute over the last couple of days but can't wait until the wind changes direction, fed up with a headwind going home!


----------



## martint235 (13 Oct 2016)

Chilly but thankfully the rain stopped and stayed stopped. Overshoes and Nightvision Pro jacket got the first outing of the season.

I found a way around my dodgy junction. It was obvious really. Dodgy junction joining a main road: why am I leaving the main road network?? So left out of Whitefoot Lane on to the A21, straight across the carriageway to take up position on the far right side and filter down to the right turn onto Beckenham Hill. No one seemed to mind me, a van overtook me a bit pointlessly to get to the back of the right turning queue but he gave absolutely loads of room so no harm no foul.

Beckenham Junction is a mess with temporary lights at the junction so may go back to my old route tomorrow.

And for someone who has done LEL and countless FNRttC, I can categorically say I still don't like riding in the dark so it was a much slower ride than usual. Quite relaxing though which given the events of last weekend was very welcome.


----------



## HarryTheDog (13 Oct 2016)

Full rain gear this morning, bumped into a "Strava buddy" and we pootled in together for the last 8 miles talking cycling stuff. Got to work, my garmin 1000 which has just been repaired then started throwing a fit, continually turning itself back on, wouldn't connect to a computer then started making nasty noises when on charge. Just emailed the repairers questioning their repair warranty. Looks like the seal probably not very water tight anymore.


----------



## Arjimlad (13 Oct 2016)

Beautiful day for a ride to work but a number of cockwombles try to spoil it..

Audi driver reversing out of his drive blind due to uncleared windows nearly clips a schoolboy on the pavement, and then gives me the finger after I wait for him to complete his manoeuvre !

All on video...which is rather funny..

And then BMW X5 forces his way through past parked cars on Shellard's Lane.


----------



## Starchivore (13 Oct 2016)

I spotted someone this morning driving with the left wing mirror still folder in. Not a huge deal, I drew up alongside at the lights and let the driver know and pulled it out for them. A good deed for the day.

But, the thing that worries me is that I’m sure I’ve seen a car looking like that one twice in the last week or so passing me with that mirror folded in.

I don’t drive but surely you’d realise very very soon after setting off that a mirror was still in? Because you should be checking them? Right?


----------



## RoubaixCube (13 Oct 2016)

Wet wet wet! Was hoping the rain would of stopped at 8am but its now 10am and still coming down. Not as heavy as previous weeks but still quite a downpour. Hopefully it wont last very long. Overshoes, rain-legs and endura softshell today. Should keep me snug as a bug on the ride home which hopefully wont be raining


----------



## Arjimlad (13 Oct 2016)

Starchivore said:


> I spotted someone this morning driving with the left wing mirror still folder in. Not a huge deal, I drew up alongside at the lights and let the driver know and pulled it out for them. A good deed for the day.
> 
> But, the thing that worries me is that I’m sure I’ve seen a car looking like that one twice in the last week or so passing me with that mirror folded in.
> 
> I don’t drive but surely you’d realise very very soon after setting off that a mirror was still in? Because you should be checking them? Right?



Ho ho... the Merc estate driver this morning who passed me had made no effort to clear side or rear windows whatsoever, so all rear mirrors almost useless. The reason why I make sure I'm running a light on mornings like these.


----------



## clippetydoodah (13 Oct 2016)

Another nice commute this morning, despite feeling tired after yesterday. The wind was back a bit, but not
that bad. I smashed my hour commute challenge with 53:65 and average 17.5 mph on the way home yesterday.
Smashed the hell out of my PR's. Turns out I only missed it by 6 secs on the way in. Felling chuffed.
Tried out my new arm warmers, and I really like them.

Numpty / idiot count = 0


----------



## Ciar (13 Oct 2016)

Bit wet boil in the bag required, did a great job and i didn't boil which is a plus, oh and windy can't forget the wind  

all in all Autumn defo feels like it's here!


----------



## summerdays (13 Oct 2016)

Today I locked up my bike, secure in the knowledge it was likely to still be there when I got back.... (this was the other bike on the stand!)






I also managed to find an alternative route bypassing where they were digging up the back of the station and everyone crammed into a narrow space.

Weird bit of the day was seeing a high speed black BMW on a narrow parked up road, and within 30 secs a police car that seemed to be searching. It took me back quite a few years when a similar car hit me slightly when trying to avoid the police (and within a few roads of the location of the original event).


----------



## lutonloony (13 Oct 2016)

Starchivore said:


> I spotted someone this morning driving with the left wing mirror still folder in. Not a huge deal, I drew up alongside at the lights and let the driver know and pulled it out for them. A good deed for the day.
> 
> But, the thing that worries me is that I’m sure I’ve seen a car looking like that one twice in the last week or so passing me with that mirror folded in.
> 
> I don’t drive but surely you’d realise very very soon after setting off that a mirror was still in? Because you should be checking them? Right?


----------



## lutonloony (13 Oct 2016)

Thought I was " on song" this morn, then realised I had a hefty tailwind. 
On return journey Saw aftermath of RTA , somebody being given CPR, don't know if it was the driver ( who appeared to have hit wall) or pedestrian, but ambulance arrived, so hopefully sorted. Further on saw cyclist who had lost against car, she seems ok, but police and ambulance were on way, somebody was with her. Strangely though everybody seemed to be very courteous to me on way home.


----------



## RoubaixCube (14 Oct 2016)

Bit chillier earlier in the morning but chilly turned into cool once the sun came out to play. Got the thicker base layer on today so it's not so bad, dropped the softshell from yesterday's commute as it was far too boil in the bag for my taste still. Thermal LS jersey and gilet till temps drop further.


----------



## clippetydoodah (14 Oct 2016)

Good ride home yesterday, a further 30 secs of my PR. This morning
was cold and bright. Top and bib shorts, and new arm warmers did me fine.
The wind was in my face all the way, so hopefully it will be behind me on the way
home. No incidents at all!!


----------



## Jenkins (14 Oct 2016)

Tenth consecutive day of commuting and certainly felt it in the legs coming home this afternoon. Time for a couple of beers prior to a weekend off at Silverstone for the HSCC finals.


----------



## RoubaixCube (14 Oct 2016)

Just another friday night commute home.....



If either me of the cyclist in front suddenly went a little further to the right, then we would have a rather bad collision on our hands, At the speed that guy was going, he probably would have been thrown at least 30m down the road before he came to a stop.


----------



## 13 rider (15 Oct 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Just another friday night commute home.....
> 
> 
> 
> If either me of the cyclist in front suddenly went a little further to the right, then we would have a rather bad collision on our hands, At the speed that guy was going, he probably would have been thrown at least 30m down the road before he came to a stop.



 scary when you can here them coming talk about close pass at speed


----------



## RoubaixCube (15 Oct 2016)

13 rider said:


> scary when you can here them coming talk about close pass at speed




Worth sending the footage to the police possibly? I saw a few patrol cars near where it happened but none of them bothered chasing these people down


----------



## Lonestar (15 Oct 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Worth sending the footage to the police possibly? I saw a few patrol cars near where it happened but none of them bothered chasing these people down



Sadly this just about sums it up for me.


----------



## Ciar (17 Oct 2016)

very mild ride in this morning, talk about picked the wrong top to wear ;-)


----------



## ManiaMuse (17 Oct 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Worth sending the footage to the police possibly? I saw a few patrol cars near where it happened but none of them bothered chasing these people down


WTF, that footage is absolutely insane.

Yes definitely send to the police, even if it's probably impossible to track any of them down from your video hopefully will prompt the police to be on the look out for it and be a bit more proactive if it happens again (especially with the cyclist in front being buzzed so close).


----------



## RoubaixCube (17 Oct 2016)

ManiaMuse said:


> WTF, that footage is absolutely insane.
> 
> Yes definitely send to the police, even if it's probably impossible to track any of them down from your video hopefully will prompt the police to be on the look out for it and be a bit more proactive if it happens again (especially with the cyclist in front being buzzed so close).



About to head to work but i'll go over the unedited footage tonight and see if i can make out any plates. recording at night is not one of this camera's strong points (Go Pro Hero Session)


----------



## Origamist (17 Oct 2016)

First commute on the new bike – a Cube GTC Pro. The mudguards stayed on which was a surprise, but if they’re still there come Spring, I’ll eat them. The hydraulic disc brakes were fine, I was expecting a little more oomph compared to rim brakes, but they were still good at slowing me down when confronted with a bold squirrel at 22mph. I guess they will come into their own when it’s wet. The bike feels quick, smooth and assured – more so than my Genesis. Will need to fine tune the cockpit though.


----------



## Lonestar (17 Oct 2016)

Simontm said:


> Standing on a freezing platform at 7. Having to ask a passenger "excuse me" to sit down as he was on the outside seat. Join scrum off train pushing past idiots who want to get on first. Then the scrum upstairs and over to the tube. Get seat on tube, get numerous bags hitting my head. Join scrum to get out of station...
> Estimated time for a new bike: around 2 weeks...can't bloody come soon enough



Surprised you haven't got a spare.Came in handy a year or two ago when I got bike down the stairs and it had a slow p*nct*r£.Got it upstairs and whipped out the other bike of the two spares at the time.Hope you are ok after what happened.


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Oct 2016)

Origamist said:


> First commute on the new bike – a Cube GTC Pro. The mudguards stayed on which was a surprise, but if they’re still there come Spring, I’ll eat them.* The hydraulic disc brakes were fine, I was expecting a little more oomph compared to rim brakes,* but they were still good at slowing me down when confronted with a bold squirrel at 22mph. I guess they will come into their own when it’s wet. The bike feels quick, smooth and assured – more so than my Genesis. Will need to fine tune the cockpit though.



Have you "bed" them in yet? You need to get a bit of speed up and then brake without locking up 15-20 times braking harder each time but never locking up. This deposits some pad material on the rotor and gets them into full working order. Remember, don't lock up or you will have an uneven depositing of pad material. Do one brake at a time.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Oct 2016)

Very mild commute home tonight. Started off with a windcheater over my SS Jersey. Had to take the windcheater off as I was warming up just a tad too much.
I could see very dark rainclouds the the direction I was heading so got a wiggle on to get on home. Walked through the door just as a few drops of rain hit followed by a quick downpour a minute or so later. Lucky.


----------



## Dec66 (17 Oct 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Very mild commute home tonight. Started off with a windcheater over my SS Jersey. Had to take the windcheater off as I was warming up just a tad too much.
> I could see very dark rainclouds the the direction I was heading so got a wiggle on to get on home. Walked through the door just as a few drops of rain hit followed by a quick downpour a minute or so later. Lucky.


I wasn't so lucky.

In the distance, when setting off, the sky looked like a little kid had drawn it; a line of dark cloud next to a line of pale blue sky. Clear delineation. I estimated I'd hit the clear sky when I got to Dulwich.

At the Elephant, God turned the taps full on, and carried on turning them on and off all the way home. 

Never did get to that blue bit. I thought I had, after a dowsing through Beckenham. Going down Wickham Way through Park Langley, it was like there'd been no rain, and the sky seemed to lighten.

As soon as I got to the mini roundabout at the bottom of Wickham Way, going on to Red Lodge Road, the heavens opened yet again, torrentially, the worst of a very bad night.

Quite freaky, really. Either no rain or biblical rain, no in between.


----------



## Simontm (17 Oct 2016)

Lonestar said:


> Surprised you haven't got a spare.Came in handy a year or two ago when I got bike down the stairs and it had a slow p*nct*r£.Got it upstairs and whipped out the other bike of the two spares at the time.Hope you are ok after what happened.


In a fit of sheer laziness I have my dad's tank (a Norco hybrid) and a Pinnacle hybrid sitting in my shed with busted spokes 
But...I have my bike!! Picked it up today


----------



## Lonestar (17 Oct 2016)

Simontm said:


> In a fit of sheer laziness I have my dad's tank (a Norco hybrid) and a Pinnacle hybrid sitting in my shed with busted spokes
> But...I have my bike!! Picked it up today



Well with the nightmare you had on public transport I couldn't do it.I know what it's like catching a tube in the rush hour.Years back when I had a p*nct*re at Bow and trying to get on the tube at Mile End,without bike obviously.Glad your new bike is here.


----------



## subaqua (17 Oct 2016)

Utterly soaked. Started hammering down at Paddington and hammered down all the way to home in Leytonstone . Skins waterproof tho !!


----------



## Dec66 (17 Oct 2016)

subaqua said:


> Utterly soaked. Started hammering down at Paddington and hammered down all the way to home in Leytonstone . Skins waterproof tho !!


I bought some Sealskins socks at the Excel before Ride London. £31.50. I baulked at paying that for them.

Tonight, I thought that was the best £31.50 I've ever spent. Everything saturated, apart from my feet.


----------



## subaqua (18 Oct 2016)

Strangely enough my feet were dry as had my steel toe capped work boots on. Sadly this morning they were still damp and damp had moved through to the inside. Will have to obtain new boots from PPE store in work


----------



## Leaway2 (18 Oct 2016)

Wet ride in and passed a rider down at the corner of Thorley lane/Sydney ave nr the entrance to staff west (for those MAN staff on here). The ambulance was in attendance and he was sat up. No evidence what happened, but this is where the airport perimeter cycle path (that I don't use) crosses Sydney ave. Hope he is OK.


----------



## Simontm (18 Oct 2016)

On the new bike and it's quite jittery- although that could just be me 
Nice pace in with no real problems apart from the lower gears are a bit clunky, again that could just be me getting used to the 105s.
Numpty count:0 although some poor sod got a ear full from me for half pulling out


----------



## rivers (18 Oct 2016)

I looked like a drowned rat by the time I arrived at work today. And my bike (as well as myself) was absolutely filthy. I just cleaned it yesterday....


----------



## Ciar (18 Oct 2016)

Well last night i stepped out the office, into the river thames my god did it rain, no boil in the bag but i did have my endura roubaix and new seal skin gloves, the shorts were stuck to me and my shoes were soaked, but all in all i got home in one piece hah


----------



## Sixmile (18 Oct 2016)

I tried my 'winter route' meaning a extra few miles but mostly off the main roads and more onto a greenway. At the top of the greenway I then seen the traffic was stopped still as the dual carriageway was down to one lane for resurfacing. Work had stopped so I nipped between the cones and had the whole resurfaced lane to myself for a mile or so while the cars were stopped still, great! I had also decided to wear my recently purchased Planet X lobster gloves yesterday but they were far far too warm, my hands were soaking a few miles in.


----------



## Simontm (18 Oct 2016)

Head and side wind home but wasn't toooo much hassle. As I start getting used to the gearing, I overtook someone on the Richmond Rd, cue him bombing away to overtake me at Sheen 
On the rise to Richmond Bridge I was on the right of another cyclist, each matching the other then I had a thought:'I'm going straight on mate, you?' 'Ah,' he says, 'Turning right...after you' 
Numpty count:0


----------



## hennbell (18 Oct 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Worth sending the footage to the police possibly? I saw a few patrol cars near where it happened but none of them bothered chasing these people down


If you can make out some licence plate numbers in your footage you could send it in, but odds are little if anything will be done.


----------



## Simontm (19 Oct 2016)

Quickish ride in. Idiot took a exception to me overtaking him so he jumped almost every light. Thing is...he was really really slow so I was catching him every time. 
Numpty count:0


----------



## Sixmile (19 Oct 2016)

Traffic was peculiarly very light this morning. Normally with the low sun and damp conditions the roads are chock-a-block. 

Why do the vast majority of city drivers drive diesels? They are stinking aul things.


----------



## Origamist (19 Oct 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Have you "bed" them in yet? You need to get a bit of speed up and then brake without locking up 15-20 times braking harder each time but never locking up. This deposits some pad material on the rotor and gets them into full working order. Remember, don't lock up or you will have an uneven depositing of pad material. Do one brake at a time.



Cheers. Brakes were bedded in - it's just that it had been over a decade since I last rode an MTB with discs and I remember them being more powerful. I'm sure my memory was playing tricks with me.

Today, I really felt the benefits of the discs in the wet - powerful braking and no delay.

The mudguards are fast filling up with autumnal crud - will have to brush them regularly.

New 120mm stem ordered to lengthen the cockpit...

Pic to follow at the weekend!


----------



## ianrauk (19 Oct 2016)

Traffic through SE London, especially around the South Circular at Catfard was completely snarled up in all direction. Insane motor madness.
@martint235 , was it the same the time you went through?


----------



## rivers (19 Oct 2016)

My legs were dead this morning. Extended commute due to having to visit an offsite location before continuing onto campus. Total of 25 miles this morning, with another 16 tonight. Methinks I'll take tomorrow and Friday off before my attempt at Chew Hill on Saturday morning. I think I'll want fresh legs for that


----------



## Lonestar (19 Oct 2016)

Simontm said:


> Quickish ride in. Idiot took a exception to me overtaking him so he jumped almost every light. Thing is...he was really really slow so I was catching him every time.
> Numpty count:0



That's really irritating when they are so slow like that and overtake at every set of red lights.


----------



## martint235 (19 Oct 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Traffic through SE London, especially around the South Circular at Catfard was completely snarled up in all direction. Insane motor madness.
> @martint235 , was it the same the time you went through?


Oh yes. I knew I forgot to mention something. It started with the South Circular backed up past Baring Road then all the other roads across the A21 like Whitefoot were just rammed with traffic. No idea what was going one


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (19 Oct 2016)

Great ride in this morning. Took me to over 10'000 miles this year.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Oct 2016)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Great ride in this morning. Took me to over 10'000 miles this year.




Well done Mick.


----------



## HLaB (19 Oct 2016)

Two opposites for me today on the same route this morning was clear/ quiet despite being a busy time and this evening the roads were busy and full of muppets, determined to have head on smashes with the car round the blind bend.


----------



## Simontm (20 Oct 2016)

Last night took the cycle path from Chiswick Bridge to Richmond. Why did I take the cycle path? It's not a way to relax with left and right potential hooks galore- would have felt safer mixing with the speeders on the dual carriageway.
Today was more quiet for bikes than cars - 1/2 term not quite here yet.
Numpty count:0


----------



## martint235 (20 Oct 2016)

SE London still a bit of a mess this morning but not as bad as yesterday @ianrauk . I'm guessing there's some roadworks on the South Circular with badly phased lights.

The only thing to report from this morning was a muppet turning right at the Penge crossroads. Didn't affect me but almost had the motorbike in front of me off. He just turned the bike round and chased the car off into Penge. Wish I could have been there when he caught him


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (20 Oct 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Well done Mick.


Cheers Ian. A month behind where I thought I'd be but I'll take it. I had a month of just 30 miles a day when my wife broke her ankle, I stepped in to do the school run.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Oct 2016)

@martint235 , it was much clearer today on the A21 but still a little snarled up around Rushey Green.

Loads of cycle commuters out this morning. More then I have seen for a long time.


----------



## TheJDog (20 Oct 2016)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Great ride in this morning. Took me to over 10'000 miles this year.



I just rolled over the 6,000 km mark this morning.



MickeyBlueEyes said:


> I had a month of just 30 miles a day



:| According to Strava my best month this year was 750 miles, which my calculations tell me is much less than this. Maybe next year I'll do some riding


----------



## HLaB (20 Oct 2016)

Was going to go for a wee ring recovery ride but I had somebody sitting on my wheel for about a 3rd of a mile. He was probably a quite good cyclist as on a mtb he was quite easily holding my wheel at 15.5mph. I felt a bit sorry for doing it but the whirr of his disc was putting me off so I upped it to 20mph for a bit and being in the wee ring did it quickly and he was soon gone


----------



## Simontm (20 Oct 2016)

Popped into Wimbledon to see some mates but a nothing ride. Except, on the junction of Kings Rd down to Cheyne Walk there was a huge dumpster truck signalling left. So I dropped behind it waiting to turn left while another cyclist did the same to go straight on. Firstly a Boris bike sidled down the left to stop right in the blind spot then as the lights changed and the truck began to move, a scooter sped in front of me, scooted round the left of the left-turning truck - I swore that I wouldn't make it to the pub as I'd be a witness to an idiot's death 

Speaking of idiots, the bloke heading from Lingfield Ave and turning left to Surbiton station- that car that was an amber runner and could have hit you? That's the reason why you shouldn't jump the four lights that you did.

Numpty count:0


----------



## ianrauk (20 Oct 2016)

Simontm said:


> Popped into Wimbledon to see some mates but a nothing ride. Except, on the junction of Kings Rd down to Cheyne Walk there was a huge dumpster truck signalling left. So I dropped behind it waiting to turn left while another cyclist did the same to go straight on. Firstly a Boris bike sidled down the left to stop right in the blind spot then as the lights changed and the truck began to move, a scooter sped in front of me, scooted round the left of the left-turning truck - I swore that I wouldn't make it to the pub as I'd be a witness to an idiot's death
> 
> Speaking of idiots, the bloke heading from Lingfield Ave and turning left to Surbiton station- that car that was an amber runner and could have hit you? That's the reason why you shouldn't jump the four lights that you did.
> 
> Numpty count:0




So that's a numpty count of 1 then?


----------



## Simontm (20 Oct 2016)

ianrauk said:


> So that's a numpty count of 1 then?


Nope - he didn't kill himself so therefore there was no material affect on me


----------



## Dec66 (20 Oct 2016)

Rode home along the usual route, but had the notion at the bottom of Kirkdale in Sydenham that I fancied a bottle of wine. So, over to Penge and thence to Anerley, to their branch of Aldi.

Got a nice bottle of Costieres De Nimes, which I'm enjoying right now. 

Cost me a lot, though, when you factor in the two sets of rear lights and the neck warmer I also bought on a whim (oh, and the flapjack, but I enjoyed that too).


----------



## Shut Up Legs (21 Oct 2016)

I just had the best hot shower ever!  My 90 minute commute home was very wet (about 7mm fell during the ride) and fairly chilly too, so the hot shower at the end of it was the only way to warm up my hands (and other parts).


----------



## RoubaixCube (21 Oct 2016)

Bloody freezing. Can feel the chill right through my legwarmers


----------



## ianrauk (21 Oct 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Bloody freezing. Can feel the chill right through my legwarmers




Wasnt that bad this morning at 7.30am when I left. 10degs. Any thing below that and the knee warmers come out.


----------



## Origamist (21 Oct 2016)

Chilly with temps in the freezing fog at around 1C. New bike is growing on me.


----------



## Dec66 (21 Oct 2016)

Walked.

Boooooooring.


----------



## martint235 (24 Oct 2016)

Didn't really notice a reduction in traffic for half term but hey ho.

Watched a girl on a hybrid on the A21 trying to overtake an artic. Seemed to be bordering on the suicidal to me. I freely admit to doing some, shall we say, unwise things but why she wasn't willing to just back off and let him go escapes me particularly with a bus stop coming up.

And the achilles is twinging again, hoping it's the weather.


----------



## HarryTheDog (24 Oct 2016)

After a week working away it was back to it this morning. A crisp morning with a tailwind and more descent than ascent, shot in full off viv and verve overtaking a unexpected number of cycle commuters in my path. Unfortunately the ride home will be hard work as I want to improve my hill climbing , headwind and up the 2 biggest hills in my locality and then a uphill drag ( which are only big by essex standards) Shepherd hill near Harold wood and the Wigley bush lane hill followed by a Strava section known as the "ascension to hell".


----------



## ianrauk (24 Oct 2016)

martint235 said:


> Didn't really notice a reduction in traffic for half term but hey ho.



Left at 7.30am and traffic was nice was nice and clear.
Have a lie in Bud and leave later.


----------



## lutonloony (24 Oct 2016)

Have a horrible feeling hat I should have paid more attention to the weather forecast this morning. Think I might get drenched tonight, but at least it will homeward bound.


----------



## tallliman (24 Oct 2016)

Left home at 6am, was quite a pleasant ride to work in pure darkness for most of it. Need to overcome my want to slow down when descending on roads I know and trust, guess it's just getting used to riding at night.

Ride home featured a headwind for much of it. little else to report though.


----------



## martint235 (25 Oct 2016)

Bit quieter today. No real issues apart from one MGIF. I just kept edging sideways until he had no option but to drop back.

Oh and the new E class Mercedes. Meh. From the back it looks like a Peugeot


----------



## ianrauk (25 Oct 2016)

Mr yellow custard jacket cyclist on a Dolan this morning haring along the A21. You over took me at a set of lights of which you rlj'ed. I caught you and passed you. And everytime you rlj'ed, I passed you again. Don't get angsty will me pal because you're not very fast and feel the need to break the rules of the road to try to stay ahead. You were a down right danger. I'll let you into a little secret though. I wasn't even trying. Donut.


----------



## Simontm (25 Oct 2016)

And it's back! Woke up late so hared out of the door and cut through Goldhawk and Shepards Bush lessening the time taken. At Shepards roundabout, cyclist was haranguing a car about a red light as he drifted through one himself 
Got in on time 
Numpty count:0


----------



## edrobbin (25 Oct 2016)

Leeds United home game - alway interesting going down Elland Road at about 1900 on match day....


----------



## Simontm (25 Oct 2016)

Nothing ride really, though effing weird having half of Battersea to yourself before the bridge traffic catches up. 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## Simontm (26 Oct 2016)

Dark, misty and fairly quiet roads luverly.
Numpty count: 0


----------



## rivers (26 Oct 2016)

I had to meet my wife at Fowlers today with the car as the scooter was going in for it's service, so I popped my cycle onto the back of the car so I could continue to work from there. I nearly got ran over by a lorry at the roundabout because he couldn't see me in front of his cab. I was stopped at the entrance to roundabout waiting for an opening to proceed when he pulled up behind me. He thought I had gone and was getting ready to move forward before realising I hadn't gone (not enough time for me to get through the roundabout). He did roll down his window and apologise at the next light though, so I can forgive him.


----------



## Smithbat (26 Oct 2016)

Braved the cold and damp, last year I had put my bike in mothballs by the end of September, I did enjoy my short commute this morning although I need to remember to wear something when I am wearing my contacts as my eyes were watering like a tap.


----------



## martint235 (26 Oct 2016)

Nothing bad to report from today. 

Traffic was light. I was almost adopted by a skip lorry, he stayed a comfortable distance behind me for a couple of miles preventing anyone else from being close.

The only negative is that there are two main routes from my house to Croydon (through Penge or Beckenham) and both now have roadworks on them.


----------



## Simontm (26 Oct 2016)

martint235 said:


> Nothing bad to report from today.
> ....
> 
> The only negative is that there are two main routes from my house to Croydon (through Penge or Beckenham) and both now have roadworks on them.



That reminds me - they're doing the Brighton Road junction of the Portsmouth Road bike lane and it's chaos - different route home tonight


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Oct 2016)

Double puncture this morning. First was a piece of glass that slashed the tyre. Carefully replaced the inner tube for the spare and put a boot using a self adhesive patch on the inside of the tyre. Inflated the inner, nothing. Took out inner, only to find hole on spare near the valve. repaired first tube using self adhesive patch and finished commute.  Note to self probably best to have two tubes. Sticky patches saved the day.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Oct 2016)

One way commute to complete a van ,car bike juggle so they all end up in the right place . 9.3 miles in glorious sunshine past the workplace of @Supersuperleeds but no sign of him . Find the going hard work but that may be the afterr affects of yesterday's imperial century ride . On the bike again tomorrow


----------



## rivers (26 Oct 2016)

Saw a guy commuting home by unicycle today. That was pretty spectacular and had to shout "Well done sir" as I passed him. He apologised for holding me up (he wasn't). And some numpty nearly drove into the side of me as he was exiting a car park by Temple Meads. And proceeded to give me a dirty look because I shouted at him. Eventful day commuting...


----------



## 13 rider (26 Oct 2016)

rivers said:


> Saw a guy commuting home by unicycle today. That was pretty spectacular and had to shout "Well done sir" as I passed him. He apologised for holding me up (he wasn't). And some numpty nearly drove into the side of me as he was exiting a car park by Temple Meads. And proceeded to give me a dirty look because I shouted at him. Eventful day commuting...


I presume you and your bike are all ok


----------



## rivers (26 Oct 2016)

13 rider said:


> I presume you and your bike are all ok



Yes, we are both fine. I managed to swerve out of the way. He came to a stop about 2 inches shy of my leg. Had he hit me, I would have ended up on the bonnet.


----------



## annedonnelly (26 Oct 2016)

When I checked the train details online this morning it looked like my regular train would be cancelled. I could've gone along the road to a bus stop & jumped on a bus, but instead I rode the Brompton 5 miles to the station to confirm the train was cancelled and then to the nearest bus stop and got the bus the rest of the way. Wouldn't want to miss the chance to ride


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Oct 2016)

13 rider said:


> One way commute to complete a van ,car bike juggle so they all end up in the right place . 9.3 miles in glorious sunshine past the workplace of @Supersuperleeds but no sign of him . Find the going hard work but that may be the afterr affects of yesterday's imperial century ride . On the bike again tomorrow



I might have been out cycling 

Cracking weather today, so much so I rode home in the fingerless gloves and would have foregone the bikesters if I wasn't wearing a pair of winter shorts*



* A much loved and worn pair of shorts that modesty dictates the derrière is covered by some other material and therefore ideal for winter rides.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Oct 2016)

edrobbin said:


> Leeds United home game - alway interesting going down Elland Road at about 1900 on match day....



Even better going down when we win - eventually.


----------



## Simontm (26 Oct 2016)

A lovely late afternoon so went via Acton and Ealing, back down to Brentford - what a mistake. The roads round Ealing are appalling. Shockingly so. Was bouncing up and down like I was riding a just ploughed field. 
Once at Brentford got back into the rhythm and headed through Hounslow, Hampton then Bushy Park where a battle hardened stag was in my way. 
Now since I have this logo everywhere...



...I took a wide berth in case he took offence 
Numpty count:0


----------



## HarryTheDog (27 Oct 2016)

Was going to do my half drive half cycle commute today after giving it beans on the hills yesterday. Got up, put the bike in car, got out the drive, car felt funny, flippin puncture, flat as a pancake.
Bike out of car cycle all the way again but had to throw a bannana, energy gel and energy drink down my neck first as I had not eaten properly yesterday evening as I had to drive to kent ( just a sausage in a bread roll) .
Only half amusing incident on the way in. 
Whilst going down a cycle way with bushes on the left handside around a left bend, through the bushes I could see a cyclist coming the other way , realised he was on my side of the road so moved right, he saw me and moved left so we both hammered on the brakes sliding our rear wheels with now no control coming to a gentle bump into each other. We both being typically British ( he sounded Scottish) apologised simultaneously, then laughed at the synchronised apologising, clapped each other on the shoulder and went our separate ways .


----------



## Simontm (27 Oct 2016)

Brisk ride in - I think the Portsmouth Rd cycle path is meant to be shut but went on it anyway (there's appears to be a sign at other end but none Kingston-bound so why annoy drivers?).
Onto Chiswick and an ironic chapeau to the twat that passed through 6 red lights both junction and ped before I lost sight of him. But wait, the cock-Womble was so slow that I caught up with him and overtook at Hammersmith only to see him go through 4 more reds into Kensington. Overtook him again before he jumped at Church St and I turned into Ken gardens 
Numpty count:0


----------



## Leaway2 (27 Oct 2016)

Last night a taxi tried to overtake on a blind bend only to come face to face with an on coming car. He then tries to cut in causing me to brake hard/require new under garments.
I hate taxis.


----------



## Arjimlad (27 Oct 2016)

Sometimes with a close pass I get the impression that "if I can't stand the heat I should get out of the kitchen".. I thought this was close at the time and could easily have said a cheery Good Morning to the driver further down the road, and politely asked for more room next time. Not sure why I did not do so..


----------



## Arjimlad (27 Oct 2016)

Leaway2 said:


> Last night a taxi tried to overtake on a blind bend only to come face to face with an on coming car. He then tries to cut in causing me to brake hard/require new under garments.
> I hate taxis.


Nasty.


----------



## 13 rider (27 Oct 2016)

Westerly winds back so headwind most off the way home oh the joys


----------



## Simontm (27 Oct 2016)

Headwind and a long day made me ease up a bit on the way home. Went up through Surbiton to avoid Portsmouth Road but I guess all the cars did the same. 
Paid the price for a near green run in with near red all the way back tonight.
Numpty count:2 BMW decided to overtake on the slight bend into Ham leaving me with nowt to do except brake hard.
Turning into the village, car right behind me decided to overtake there and then. Fortunately I hadn't started to turn for my road which is directly right after the turning.


----------



## martint235 (28 Oct 2016)

I went back to summer kit this morning. I''ve been feeling like I've gone a bit soft since I bought some arm warmers. 9C used to be my lower limit for summer kit and as the weather station was saying 11.1C this morning off I went. SWMBO asked if I was going to be putting a jacket on, "Nah". What a wonderful commute, it's not often I get my clothing spot on but a light sweat when I got to work showed I'd got it right.

Still roadworks but no numpties today.


----------



## Simontm (28 Oct 2016)

A big loony on the roads today. Nothing that affected me but a kind of mania overtook drivers- God help us on Monday!
Nice ride in mind. Had a brief chat with some fast young whippersnapper but like the venerable tortoise, I caught up with him at Bayswater where he was panting (I'd got my breath back through Hyde Park 
Numpty count:0


----------



## RoubaixCube (28 Oct 2016)

Nippy morning but not so bad once rolling. Sun is out and not a single cloud in the sky. Baselayer , thermal jersey and shorts. Quite refreshing


----------



## HarryTheDog (28 Oct 2016)

Yesterday's commute home was livened up by running into a old sparring partner. I was bimbling along, mind elsewhere when a young chap flew past nearly taking my elbow off sprinting like a loon, hot on his tail was a massive chap probably in his mid forties ( Ian Stannard look alike) . I was so pissed off at the close pass I went off in pursuit. 
I was heartily disappointed at the youngster turning off our route nearly straight away. However I still had the big chap to chase down. We came to a long straight and he was doing 25mph as if he was on a sunday stroll, I dug in and matched him. I knew there was a little sharp hill coming up and the big chap may falter. Sure enough he slowed on the hill and I was past like a rat up a drain pipe. However within a few metres he was now on my tail. We came to a windy bit of cycleway so I slowed, knowing there was another small ramp coming up, I hit the ramp hard and dropped him by a few metres. Down the hill the other side he was coming back. We then hit the flat and he caught me like I was stood still, came up beside me and said good afternoon Harry. Only then did I recognise him. We caught up on a years worth of news then went our seperate ways.
On This mornings commute I had a new toy to play with, a powermeter, now I know why Chris Froome crashes, forever looking at the dam readings.


----------



## Simontm (28 Oct 2016)

Still loony on the roads, this time joined by cyclists and pedestrians!
Wasn't planning it but a fastish and busy ride home with Shepherds Bush being particularly insane. 
Numpty count:2 Bus driver at Richmond pulls out right in front of me and the driver is looking behind to make sure he doesn't hit the other buses forcing me to brake and swerve to avoid being flattened.
Second was the corner of the Vic rec ground. I was following road round to effingham road when a van decides to make a break across the bend to go towards Surbiton again forcing me to brake and swerve. Should be the cyclist's dance move- and a brake and swerve, brake and swerve, 1,2...


----------



## edrobbin (28 Oct 2016)

Numpty count 500+

Left work early today - Northern pedestrians have clearly never seen a commuter on a bike before. Broad daylight, I swear to god they looked me in the eye (all 500 of them :-)) and just strode out anyway. I slowed down and gave then all plenty of room...


----------



## RoubaixCube (28 Oct 2016)

Ride home was a little traffic heavy. Tried to filter past a gap in front of the car, but the car rolled forward and blocked me off... Lady in the driving seat wasnt even looking. I had to perform a quick emergency stop and yank my foot out of pedals to stabilize myself from tipping over onto her car. I raised my hand and simply said "Youre not even looking!!" to which her passenger replied "Fark off!" If only I could have rolled a big sticker on her car/windscreen like the 'stop a douchebag' movement in Russia -- Id probably get the snot kicked out of me a few times for it, but other road users, especially the more vulnerable ones deserve to know who the bad drivers are and to be extra cautious around them.

99% of drivers were well behaved in gave me enough space and didnt bully me when i had got myself in a bit of a pickle when filtering and the traffic started to pull away and i was in the middle lane, Bus driver on the left gave way and i got back into the bus lane and carried on filtering in safety.

past a pillock in an old renault estate or something who had arse packed tight of "gotta get in front" syndrome. His overtaking was very dangerous, especially when i was hitting 24-27mph on a descent. 

my magicshine MJ-858 is completely dead -- I think the LED must of burnt out or something. Luckily I had a Lezyne micro drive to take over front light duties but its not really bright enough for what i want it for....

Thinking Gotta look for a replacement light now.


----------



## tallliman (29 Oct 2016)

@RoubaixCube, probikekit are offering an additional 10% off some of the higher end lights at the moment, lezeyne power drive 1100xl for 70quid as a result (couldn't resist even though it was a little above my 50quid budget)


----------



## RoubaixCube (29 Oct 2016)

tallliman said:


> @RoubaixCube, probikekit are offering an additional 10% off some of the higher end lights at the moment, lezeyne power drive 1100xl for 70quid as a result (couldn't resist even though it was a little above my 50quid budget)



Evanscycles had 10%off aswell. I have an MJ-808 clone up and running so I'll hold off making a purchase for now


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2016)

edrobbin said:


> Numpty count 500+
> 
> Left work early today - Northern pedestrians have clearly never seen a commuter on a bike before. Broad daylight, I swear to god they looked me in the eye (all 500 of them :-)) and just strode out anyway. I slowed down and gave then all plenty of room...


Same with cars, don't worry.

It's the more timid ones that are a worry.


----------



## RoubaixCube (29 Oct 2016)

Caught a little light drizzle on the way to work . Its warmer then yesterday though. I was actually breaking a sweat with a light summer baselayer and thermal jersey on. Skies are very grey and overcast


----------



## Shut Up Legs (30 Oct 2016)

I'm going to trial a longer commute to work tomorrow morning ***. For years now, I've been doing 27.5km to work and 31km from work, and it's not that challenging anymore, although it gives me a good workout and keeps me fit. Tomorrow I'll try a slight deviation to the route which will increase it to 30km, thus making the round-trip commute 61km, or 305km per week.

*** "morning" is stretching it a bit: I start riding at about 4:30am and arrive at work at about 5:45am (with roughly 5 minutes "red traffic light" time), so even at this time of year, it's still dark when I get to work. But the big advantage of that is that I can choose any route I wish, because they're all almost traffic-free.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (30 Oct 2016)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I'm going to trial a longer commute to work tomorrow morning ***. For years now, I've been doing 27.5km to work and 31km from work, and it's not that challenging anymore, although it gives me a good workout and keeps me fit. Tomorrow I'll try a slight deviation to the route which will increase it to 30km, thus making the round-trip commute 61km, or 305km per week.
> 
> *** "morning" is stretching it a bit: I start riding at about 4:30am and arrive at work at about 5:45am (with roughly 5 minutes "red traffic light" time), so even at this time of year, it's still dark when I get to work. But the big advantage of that is that I can choose any route I wish, because they're all almost traffic-free.


I tried the new route, and the comparison is: old = 27.5km with 325m climbing, new = 29.5km with 355m climbing. I think I'll be doing this one more often.


----------



## martint235 (31 Oct 2016)

So I'm back to using a backpack and I must say I enjoyed. The bike certainly feels lighter, quicker and more responsive. The commute was a tad quicker but that could be for other reasons (more daylight) so will see how the week goes. I know that the total package of bike+me weighs the same, it's just felt "friskier".

No real numpties either, a few people going faster than I felt they should have been doing in fog but hey ho


----------



## Simontm (31 Oct 2016)

Well the clocks going back certainly put the cyclists back on the streets this morning. RLJs, nodders and plodders, the works. 
Found a knog back light so spread the word if someone at work's moaning in or around SW London and if they can tell me where they lost it,I'll post it to them.

Numpty count:2 someone in a tractor decided to pull in on the kerb to get round someone just as I was there.
The second...erm...me. Filtering at church street Kensington, I slightly mistimed it causing a recycling truck to brake (sorry)


----------



## Andrew_P (31 Oct 2016)

And today it was water melon, water melon fog. Anyone else getting this more and more some sort of weird sweet smelling fruity vaping fogs in traffic? Some of them when they puff look like the cars on fire! Something I object to inhaling something that's been through someone elses lungs?!


----------



## martint235 (31 Oct 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> And today it was water melon, water melon fog. Anyone else getting this more and more some sort of weird sweet smelling fruity vaping fogs in traffic? Some of them when they puff look like the cars on fire! Something I object to inhaling something that's been through someone elses lungs?!


Given that CO2 is heavier than oxygen, isn't most of what you breathe in recycled?


----------



## Jamieyorky (31 Oct 2016)

Having last week off work and being off the dutch bike it was a joy to cycle into work this morning. Althought the farmer had cut the hedge over the weekend and there was big thorns allover the place but luckily didnt get one of them p things .

was looking forward to my 1st commute home in the dark tonight but having to take a car home so looks like the bike will be staying at work tonight .


----------



## Arjimlad (31 Oct 2016)

Close pass from a fast Quashquai, then a council truck driver drifting into the cycle paint bit because he was fiddling with his phone.. otherwise a nice but misty 10 miles into work. I am following up the council driver thing..


----------



## Andrew_P (31 Oct 2016)

martint235 said:


> Given that CO2 is heavier than oxygen, isn't most of what you breathe in recycled?


yeah I get that, it is just not flavoured to let me know the when and who plus not over keen on fruity steam or whatever the end vape is :-)


----------



## Twizit (31 Oct 2016)

Woke up to a flat tyre on the usual CX commuter, so had to take the single speed instead. Haven't used it in a while and my legs are clearly more accustomed to spinning a nice low gear on start up rather than the power stomp required to get the SS moving. Hard work but satisfying to get back into the swing of cycle commuting - October has been a very light month given illness, travelling and holidays.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (31 Oct 2016)

claimed a very decent scalp; three cervelo-mounted british cycling development riders (or impostors in full kit); beat them in a race over the railway bridge at parrswood on the a34 south of manchester (after they'd sat on my wheel since beating them up the previous railway bridge).

they only got ahead of me when they started riding rather more recklessly in the traffic than i was prepared to…


----------



## Simontm (31 Oct 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> And today it was water melon, water melon fog. Anyone else getting this more and more some sort of weird sweet smelling fruity vaping fogs in traffic? Some of them when they puff look like the cars on fire! Something I object to inhaling something that's been through someone elses lungs?!


Putty. I thought of your post as I was heading home and thought the air smelt of silly putty


----------



## Simontm (31 Oct 2016)

Ok ride home if a bit warm. Stupid thing was I lost my bearings and completely rode past the Hyde Park turn off so ended up going down embassy alley to get back en route.
Numpty count: 0


----------



## galaxy (1 Nov 2016)

Had to ay off, so more a Ultillity ride, Drs for a checkup, then a flu jab, few errands to run, but all done the bike, nice feeling when i got home and slipped the bacon into the gridle pan.


----------



## Simontm (1 Nov 2016)

Very foggy at the first part of the ride with visibility down to around 30 yards in places. Thought I took it easy in but my legs and phone say otherwise!

Numpty count:0


----------



## Smithbat (1 Nov 2016)

Very cold on my short foggy commute this morning, @Simontm You may have had a numpty count of zero, but I had one. Followed a taxi round a bend and he stopped dead, no indication nothing. I didn't say anything but the pedestrian on the pavement had a small go at him for not looking in his mirrors and seeing me. I thanked him for his chivalry and carried on.


----------



## Arjimlad (1 Nov 2016)

Climbing past slow-moving/stationary traffic last night and passing on the right, when a car veered out towards me nearly knocking me off & forcing me into oncoming traffic.

He knew I was there & left a gap for me to get past then closed it down as I passed. In future I won't take those gaps if envy is going to make people put my safety in danger.


----------



## Simontm (1 Nov 2016)

A quick ride home today as I had to get my daughter to the climbing wall. Traffic was a weird mixture of empty roads then packed. 
Numpty count: 4 
two cars overtook on the blind bends with oncoming traffic - cue slamming of brakes and swearing on my part.
one car decided to pull out in front of me to turn right with no exit so stopped there and then - again cue slamming of brakes and swearing
The last was a mini that had no concept of giving way to the right - cue much...oh you get the idea


----------



## Moodyman (1 Nov 2016)

Well that was hard work. Evening commute - just couldn't get warmed up. Been a few months since I last looked forward to the hilly section (to warm up).

The air was so cold and dense it felt like riding through treacle.


----------



## Slick (1 Nov 2016)

A bit like that on the first few miles of my commute this morning, but it did seem to lift a bit as I crossed the Clyde. My trip home proved a bit more tricky, and I'm sure that a good few of the cars try and pass me as close as they can and certainly without having to go to the hassle of actually crossing the white line. One in particular seemed to catch me more unaware than most when out the corner of my eye I realised something was getting way too close. Turned out to be one of those huge forward mounted tour bus mirrors, and I don't mind admitting to quite a wobble when I saw the tonnage of steel that it was attached too. I did consider if it was really worth it at one point, but I'm guessing we all have days like that from time to time.


----------



## Twizit (2 Nov 2016)

Cold. Very.

Oh, and an almost unbelievable left hook by a white van in Kingston - one of those where you're thinking "no, he couldn't be that stupid could he.... no, of course not.... no one would try that..... oh..... oh right.... he really is going..... oh *******" - cue much grabbing of brakes and warming the chill air with a few choice expletives


----------



## Ciar (2 Nov 2016)

Very fresh this morning loved it


----------



## Simontm (2 Nov 2016)

Knees couldn't get warmed up on the way into Kingston nor when I got to Richmond and Kew so settled back into a comfort ride that still entails overtaken most people - oh, Mr Entitled on your dragged out of garage bike and football shorts from when that was trendy? I am overtaking you, not racing 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## Velow (2 Nov 2016)

Anyone else still braving the shorts on the commute? A couple of warmer days have had me confused on what to wear.


----------



## Leaway2 (2 Nov 2016)

Brrrrrrrrrr


----------



## confusedcyclist (2 Nov 2016)

I don't often post about bad experiences, but today's run in with taxi driver was beyond enraging.

He was on tailgating me on a fast descent, I had to slow as pedestrians were walking in the road, then as I reached the bottom of the descent there was a corner, the muppet felt the need to overtake me and cut me off right on the corner despite me being in primary. He was stopped by a red light 15 meters down the road. I pulled up alongside for a quick word and all he could say, was "I saw you." So why the @&%$ did you just overtake on the corner and cut me up? All I got was a blank stare and dribbling, yes really.

Total moron.


----------



## Clanghead (2 Nov 2016)

"Entertaining" ride home tonight - in the space of about 3 miles I had:

3 unlit ninjas on BSOs riding round corner up unlit hill spread across *wrong* half of road - oncoming car naturally got quite upset with them
Car driver pulling out of side junction as I came around a corner didn't see me being 5 yards away as any kind of impediment to progress, then pulled up at the traffic lights about 10 yards further on, half over the ASL, then buzzed close past me after lights had turned green
Another 3 unlit ninjas - one on road and two on shared path across common (maybe they were saving their lights for the roads)
One *overlit* cyclist coming straight at me on shared path, dazzling me, while overtaking another cyclist
Sometimes you just get days/nights like this.


----------



## Simontm (2 Nov 2016)

My wife says that there's a mania that happens once the clocks go back. With the amount of pedestrians stepping out without looking, cars bombing all over the place and one idiot who went over the four lanes at Wandsworth roundabout on his MTb which was a particular fine example of the biking tonight, I fear she's right!
But bizarrely, Numpty count:0 in fact a big thumbs up to the artic that for around half a mile showed patience and consideration before having the space to overtake me properly


----------



## Smithbat (2 Nov 2016)

On the way home from Guides tonight some twat in a Vauxhall Corsa decided to shout 'Your arse is too fat for that bike' I must say we do have a particular class of chav round here.


----------



## HLaB (2 Nov 2016)

Not really much of a tale but it was a bit chillier today, that's all!


----------



## Jenkins (3 Nov 2016)

There's a section of a quiet lane that I use that is currently reduced to a thin,central strip of useable clear road at the moment due to tractor movement for beet harvesting during the day time (it is well swept by the farmer and clear for the evening and early morning), yet some prat in a Smart still seemed to think I should give way to them despite me being about 3/4 of the way along the section and them towards the start.

Also, this evening I was the recipient of the first grit spreader peppering of the autumn/winter.


----------



## Leaway2 (3 Nov 2016)

After yesterdays cold, back in the shorts this morning and so light, I turned the front light off half way in.


----------



## Smithbat (3 Nov 2016)

Just got to work and my colleague came running in and said 'Thank heaven's you are here safe' She passed a cyclist down on my route to work and worried it was me.

My route in this morning was bright and clear only a couple of close passes, they were really slow ones as apparently Chelsea tractors will die if they have to wait 5 seconds for me to pass a row of parked cars.


----------



## Velow (3 Nov 2016)

Smithbat said:


> Just got to work and my colleague came running in and said 'Thank heaven's you are here safe' She passed a cyclist down on my route to work and worried it was me.
> 
> My route in this morning was bright and clear only a couple of close passes, they were really slow ones as apparently Chelsea tractors will die if they have to wait 5 seconds for me to pass a row of parked cars.



Tolerance and patience are hugely underated


----------



## edrobbin (3 Nov 2016)

Winter gloves for the first time today.


----------



## Simontm (3 Nov 2016)

Not much on the way in apart from some bonkers woman who had to get ahead to the point of getting off her bike and walking through the lights at Olympia. Needless to say she was rather slow. 
On the way out it was drive like a dick day. Everyone pushing their rev counters, ducking in and out of each other's lane as if they were cyclists ().
Numpty count: 4. Two overtakes on a blind corner, one of which there was a bus just seconds after. one BMW cut up merchant and a hire van that didn't seem to know where he was going except for nearly over me 
Oh and how hilarious is it for drivers to slow to a stop or not actually go into empty space ahead until I have to put a foot on the floor


----------



## RoubaixCube (3 Nov 2016)

Took the Triban on the commute after its been indoors for probably two weeks now. I honestly couldn't of asked for a better day to test the new brake calipers. This morning it was chilly but dry, I didnt think much of the brakes in general but it definitely had more bite than the Tektro's they replaced but still nowhere near as good as the ultegra brakes on my cube.

On my commute home i picked up a spot of rain. While the tektro's turned into butter when it came to braking in the wet, the R451's performed extremely well. Going down the hill where i can hit speeds of 28mph while its raining usually makes me nervous with the Tektro's, the R451's had me full of confidence.

I payed £21 per caliper as they werent available as a set and i went through hell just trying to get bits and pieces from Halfords so that i could change my own brake cables/brake calipers but its all done and dusted now.

I also picked up an Altura Peloton Night Vision Long Sleeve Jersey from Evanscycles which i was originally going to try on when i got home but I decided to try it on while at work and ended up wearing it for the ride home. Lovely thermal jersey -- It also had a baptism of fire. Not only did it keep me warm but It handled the rain fairly well to my surprise. I guess it wont be as waterproof any more after the first time I wash it.

Not that many knobs on the road to speak of apart from two persistent RLJ cyclists. I was stuck behind a guy on a fixie who was reading a message on his phone while he was riding and i was in a position where i couldnt accelerate past him due to how narrow the road was and traffic passing by on the right. I needed to turn left but i would of cut across his path if i pulled ahead of him to take the turn so i was stuck behind him while he was totally oblivious to the outside world...

I swear i need to get an ultra bright helmet light and burn some retina's when i see cyclists doing silly things like this.


----------



## A Nutter (3 Nov 2016)

Some of you surprise me - I've been in winter gloves for 3 weeks now!


----------



## HarryTheDog (4 Nov 2016)

Been off for a week and I am CX racing tomorrow so just my short commute this morning.
Had a motorbike buzz me extremely close on purpose just because I was in the fast lane of a 2 lane road trying to turn right, I felt like carrying on and catching him at the next lights which were red and having a word but I let it go. 
I came across a old adversary ( ancient yellow Carrera bike with flat pedals) who is always up for some SCR. This morning he just let me whoosh past. He caught me at some red lights and went straight through followed by another muppet on a electric bike, lights went green, I hit 1400 watts( according to my meter) and blew them away.


----------



## Smithbat (4 Nov 2016)

A Nutter said:


> Some of you surprise me - I've been in winter gloves for 3 weeks now!


I have full finger gloves on but my hands are still cold, I feel the need for some form of thermalness.


----------



## martint235 (4 Nov 2016)

Relaxed commute this morning. Possibly 1 too many Marstons Strong Ale's last night so didn't feel like hammering it in. No muppets to speak of.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Nov 2016)

A Nutter said:


> Some of you surprise me - I've been in winter gloves for 3 weeks now!




A mild commute this morning. 12° when I left at 7.30. Back to shorts and fingerless gloves.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Nov 2016)

I've been wrapped up like an Eskimo all week, was definitely over dressed this morning but I would rather be too warm than too cold..


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Nov 2016)

A Nutter said:


> Some of you surprise me - I've been in winter gloves for 3 weeks now!



Sunderland will be a tad colder than the tropics of London.


----------



## Simontm (4 Nov 2016)

Shorts on again this morning but wore full gloves - which weren't needed. Brisk pace in especially after Chiswick roundabout and well-behaved drivers, probably because I was tucked in behind a police car for most of the route 
Numpty count:1 a cyclist mistimed his charge to the bike zone and the lights changed as he was parallel to the crossing. As he tried to straighten he veered across me and I almost went into his wheel. Still he looked slightly embarrassed


----------



## tallliman (4 Nov 2016)

Slow commute in this morning, some knee pain so may take a day or two off depending how it goes.

Light drizzle however gave a nice test to the new jersey. very warm!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Nov 2016)

tallliman said:


> Slow commute in this morning, some knee pain so may take a day or two off depending how it goes.
> 
> Light drizzle however gave a nice test to the new jersey. very warm!



You were lucky, I got a proper soaking.


----------



## Leaway2 (4 Nov 2016)

Shorts again this morning and a boil in the bag and I did boil. Couldn’t be bothered to stop and take if off though. In the lift "oh you are tough" and a "bit fresh". No its not!


----------



## ianrauk (4 Nov 2016)

Well that was a wet commute home. Pretty gloomy too. Thankful for small mercies that it isn't cold.


----------



## Simontm (4 Nov 2016)

Wet with poor visibility so of course drivers were idiots tonight. Mind you there were enough of them. Heaving all the way back home. 
Numpty count:5 couple of close passes that scared the bejeesus out of me, 2 pull outs - one a tax dodging SUV which I shrugged at him so got the finger back and he was reaching for his door until, I presume he realised that a) it was raining b)I'm not exactly a small chap...more likely a) granted but still. Finally an honourable mention to an idiotic overtake in Long Ditton which turns out to be a neighbour's car. Him and another neighbour discovered cycling this summer so a few sarky words coming up I reckon


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Nov 2016)

Glad this week is over, had one of those commuting weeks where every ride was hard work. Might be time to clean the bike.


----------



## subaqua (4 Nov 2016)

ianrauk said:


> A mild commute this morning. 12° when I left at 7.30. Back to shorts and fingerless gloves.




same here today. got soaked on way home. but skins waterproof so who cares.


----------



## tallliman (4 Nov 2016)

Lovely dry and extended ride home trying out the new front light. Nice range of brightness settings so lovely!


----------



## A Nutter (4 Nov 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Sunderland will be a tad colder than the tropics of London.


True. Right on the coast its numb lol


----------



## RoubaixCube (4 Nov 2016)

Chilly in the morning. I find the Altura Peloton nightvision jersey to be a lot better & warmer than the Castelli Criterium & Classica jerseys that i have. Sleeves on the Criterium are too short while the Classica is quite thin for a thermal jersey. Did quite nicely with a gilet over the Altura in temps around 7-8'c. Had some glove liners from Wiggle and wore them underneath some endura full monty's -- I could hardly believe how warm my hands were for a summer glove thats supposed to have loads of ventilation.

Ride home had a lot of ground water. Fortunately the rain had stopped by the time i had finished work but there was lots of ground water everywhere having been raining for at least 4 or 5 hours. Going to be another cold day tomorrow.


----------



## RoubaixCube (5 Nov 2016)

Cold ride to work this morning , made worse with the slight but icy wind. Another cyclist complemented my nice looking cube


----------



## John_S (5 Nov 2016)

With the weather currently being a bit all over the place it seems to be a time of year when it's easy to end up either too hot or too cold depending on what clothing you pick.

Taking last weekend on Saturday it was about 17 degrees and then this week Tues, Weds, Thurs were all around say 3 - 5 degrees. I try to check the forecast and then pick clothing accordingly which it doesn't always work but on Thurs & Friday I got it bang on and just right for my ride. That's when you don't notice what you're wearing as you're neither too hot or too cold and I end up feeling chuffed with myself when I get to work.


----------



## RoubaixCube (5 Nov 2016)

bloody cold ride home. Garmin was saying 2.1'c -- Singing the Altura Peloton LS jersey's praises again. I was cold but not too cold. I have this thing called 'chute' that you can buy off ebay or amazon that has many uses... Either over your neck as a scarf/gaiter or over your head like a hat. Alternatively you can even use it as a hair band. I had one of these around my neck and on my noggin. Kept me warmish. The only peice of kit that let me down was my gloves.Even though I had a liner on inside, the wind just went straight through it. Need to find some windproof gloves.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (7 Nov 2016)

Thank you muchly, oh Weather Gods!  
A very large blob of rain showed on the weather radar, heading over where I work in Melbourne, heading east along my commute route home, but had passed over Melbourne about 40 minutes before I left work. So no extra bike cleaning (at least not for now, don't want to jinx myself... ).


----------



## Ciar (7 Nov 2016)

Bit the bullet and picked up a pair of Northwave Celsius 2 GTX SPD MTB boots, got them via my LBS after he quoted me a nice enough price close to Wiggle's sale, so he instantly got the business 

tested them out today and i must admit, my feet were toasty and they are very comfy all in all glad i grabbed them.


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Nov 2016)

A main road near my chiefly rural commute route has been closed for resurfacing, which has resulted in a great deal of traffic trying to squeeze along "my" narrow country lanes in both directions.  

Feeling very fortunate to still have the use of my legs so I am not too held up by this abnormal obstruction !


----------



## Simontm (7 Nov 2016)

Bike spoke had gone so picked it up again this arvo Cycle Surgery charged me a whole pound! Ok ride home. Some fella giving it some on his MTB, very impressed. Alas he lost a light on the Hammersmith run, all I saw was a bit of plastic bouncing behind me and it's far too risky to even think of stopping to pick something up.
Numpty count:0


----------



## Shut Up Legs (7 Nov 2016)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I'm going to trial a longer commute to work tomorrow morning. For years now, I've been doing 27.5km to work and 31km from work, and it's not that challenging anymore, although it gives me a good workout and keeps me fit. Tomorrow I'll try a slight deviation to the route which will increase it to 30km, thus making the round-trip commute 61km, or 305km per week.





Shut Up Legs said:


> I tried the new route, and the comparison is: old = 27.5km with 325m climbing, new = 29.5km with 355m climbing. I think I'll be doing this one more often.



I decided the above increase in commute distance and climbing wasn't quite enough, so this morning I uppped the ante: 31.2km with 375m climbing.  It's still quite a practical route, and now my commute either way will be 31km (assuming I keep doing this one, of course), giving me a total of 310km per week.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Nov 2016)

Mile into the ride to work today I decided that the bike was about to fall to bits so turned round and went home. 

Jumped on the Sirrus and rode to work 

Dinnertime went home and grabbed the Tricross and took it to the LBS. Looks like something is wrong with the rear wheel.

Looks like it might be icy tomorrow so ice tyres now on the Sirrus, probably be on them all week now unless I take them off again tomorrow night as I don't expect the Tricross back until the weekend.


----------



## tallliman (7 Nov 2016)

Chilly ride in, hoping for no ice tomorrow but may just ride anyway


----------



## Simontm (7 Nov 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> bloody cold ride home. Garmin was saying 2.1'c -- Singing the Altura Peloton LS jersey's praises again. I was cold but not too cold. I have this thing called 'chute' that you can buy off ebay or amazon that has many uses... Either over your neck as a scarf/gaiter or over your head like a hat. Alternatively you can even use it as a hair band. I had one of these around my neck and on my noggin. Kept me warmish. The only peice of kit that let me down was my gloves.Even though I had a liner on inside, the wind just went straight through it. Need to find some windproof gloves.







Or a buff


----------



## edrobbin (7 Nov 2016)

snow forecast for up north. Should be interesting. Think I'll stick to the MTB


----------



## Leaway2 (8 Nov 2016)




----------



## tallliman (8 Nov 2016)

Glad I went full winter on my top half this morning. Need some heavier tights and something for foot warmth though.

Pretty chilly so rewarded myself with bacon, sausage and bread.


----------



## Simontm (8 Nov 2016)

Stuck at home waiting for a repairman and my wife calls out as she's leaving: I bet you're glad you're not out this morning'

What? A clear blue sky and crisp air


----------



## User33236 (8 Nov 2016)

For today's commute I dug out the trusty hybrid and stuck some nice, wide, winter tyres on. (Probably overkill as the roads were well salted but I didn't fancy a repeat of my black ice moment last January ).

Wrapped up warm, actually slightly too warm, and headed off into traffic from hell. Nice to be able to cruise past stationary traffic.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Nov 2016)

A little bit chilly this morning , everything was toasty apart from my fingers. Even though I know it, the ice tyres first ride is always knackering.


----------



## Origamist (8 Nov 2016)

Temps were around -3 to -4C in the country, but I had taken precautions and was in full winter get-up. Clear and crisp.

There was no ice, but a few of the puddles in Tatton Park had frozen over. A reminded to fit the ice tyres to the singlespeed at the weekend.

The ride home looks a bit rubbish - cold and rainy, possibly sleet. Have packed my boil-in-the-bag mac if it is heavy.


----------



## mythste (8 Nov 2016)

Still, dry and cold enough to make me question my gender.

Bloody bliss.


----------



## RoubaixCube (8 Nov 2016)

Simontm said:


> View attachment 150434
> 
> 
> Or a buff
> View attachment 150435



Its like a buff lol.


----------



## chriswoody (8 Nov 2016)

Woke up to 2cm of snow, which was quite unexpected and made the ride to the station fun. I then managed to pick up a large puncture somewhere and had to push the bike back to the station from work. 

My lovely wife allowed me to fix it in the Kitchen though when I got home, rather than fix it outside in the snow!


----------



## martint235 (8 Nov 2016)

I got a train to Liverpool. Now I'm in a hotel bar looking out at the rain trying to decide if it's worth venturing out to the Dead Crafty Brewing Company.


----------



## Slioch (8 Nov 2016)

Dug the Altura Winter Cruisers out this morning for their first outing this year. Legs were nice and toasty.
Weather people are forecasting a possible 10cm of snow for tomorrow, so swapped the slicks on the mtb for knobblies in anticipation, but bet there will be no snow when I get up tomorrow.
Anyone else get the impression that the weather forecasters are obliged to present the "worse case scenario" to keep their backs covered?


----------



## AnthonyC (8 Nov 2016)

Slioch said:


> Dug the Altura Winter Cruisers out this morning for their first outing this year. Legs were nice and toasty.
> Weather people are forecasting a possible 10cm of snow for tomorrow, so swapped the slicks on the mtb for knobblies in anticipation, but bet there will be no snow when I get up tomorrow.
> Anyone else get the impression that the weather forecasters are obliged to present the "worse case scenario" to keep their backs covered?



Probably the same as you putting the knobblies on, better safe than sorry!


----------



## subaqua (8 Nov 2016)

Been working between Waterloo and Stepney Green . Have had a grad trainee shadowing me. He uses public transport. Thinks I am crazy for riding and said he could beat me between Waterloo and Stepney. 

I beat him by 30 minutes. And stopped for a cuppa at a cafe. 

He thinks I am a cycling god now. Didn't want to let him down by telling him I am fat and unfit compared to some.


----------



## Leaway2 (8 Nov 2016)

Just arrived at work at 22:00 after cycling for 1/2 hour in the pissing rain, to find that the change that I have come in for has been cancelled.
Cup of coffee. Turn round. Go home. Ho hum.


----------



## RoubaixCube (9 Nov 2016)

subaqua said:


> He thinks I am a cycling god now. Didn't want to let him down by telling him I am fat and unfit compared to some.



My work colleagues think the same when they found out i did the 100 odd mile DD ride. Im a contractor but the manger (i guess hes the client here) of the place where im assigned to has even offered sponsorship for charity if im doing similar long rides. 

They think 8miles is too far to cycle home too lol


----------



## tallliman (9 Nov 2016)

I think we forget that some of the distances we all ride are quite a way compared to what many people would ever consider for a bike ride. That said, I'm not sure 20 miles for a trip should be considered far!


----------



## chriswoody (9 Nov 2016)

Well after yesterdays snow and last nights sub zero temperatures, I had the refrain from the Simon and Garfunkel song, Slip Sliding Away, running through my mind this morning as I wobbled in!


----------



## ianrauk (9 Nov 2016)

I thought I would dodge the rain this morning. It seemed to be getting lighter and clearing up as I was having my cup of tea and Oatiflakes. But no such luck. So just left half an hour later then ussual and did the short, quick route to work instead. Very wet. Graceful for small mercies that it isn't cold.


----------



## Arjimlad (9 Nov 2016)

Increased number of cars on my 10 mile route driving along quiet & narrow lanes with little idea of where it is & is not safe to pass a bike. I've ridden along here more that 266 times and I know when I can safely move over to let cars pass.

On two occasions so far this week, I have felt under pressure from a particular school-run Mum in her Merc estate as I take primary. 

She has no idea how big her car is & how much room she needs to get past me. Intent on "squeezing" by... but I have to stay in charge of my own safety when such poor judgment is displayed. I'd have had a polite word if I could have done so.

Drivers venturing onto these lanes are also having their reversing skills tested with often comical results.


----------



## Simontm (9 Nov 2016)

"It's written in the wind, it's everywhere I go..." yep, wet,wet,wet going in this morning. The makeshift milk carton arse saver appears to have worked (really got to get round to ordering some guards) and the Aldi shoe covers worked fairly well. 
Numpty count:1 most drivers were excellent this morning but some cock decided to pass so close that I was forced to put a foot down on the pavement to wait for him to get past


----------



## Starchivore (9 Nov 2016)

Some snow today in West Yorkshire, then turning to sleet as I got into Greater Manchester. Back on the winter steel bike, which was quite a nice change actually.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Nov 2016)

Short ride for me as well. Woke up to torrential rain so sat down and watched the BBC coverage of the US elections for a couple of hours. Ride into work was damp but warm.


----------



## Simontm (9 Nov 2016)

Damp ride back and the Neanderthal instinct has kicked in with drivers but fortunately nothing much to affect me. 
Numpty count:2 young lady if you're going to cross the road, cross the road. Don't stop like a rabbit exactly where I'm heading to avoid you 
Esher 4x4 lady. Driving up my arse on Windmill Lane will not prompt me to move out of your way so you can get to a red light at 50mph. 1) because you'd probably hit me 2) either my daughter/wife/other person could be crossing in this bad light


----------



## subaqua (9 Nov 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I thought I would dodge the rain this morning. It seemed to be getting lighter and clearing up as I was having my cup of tea and Oatiflakes. But no such luck. So just left half an hour later then ussual and did the short, quick route to work instead. Very wet. Graceful for small mercies that it isn't cold.



same sort of thing here. very very wet. then working ion a demolition site so no shelter from nippy wind. fecking cold feet


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 Nov 2016)

Bit foggy on the Cheshire Plain tonight. I ended up taking of my clear glasses as the fog kept misting them.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Nov 2016)

Two punctures today. Rear tyre at dinner time and front tyre tonight. Also snapped two tyre levers had to use two spoons from the canteen. 

Reminds me, need to order some more levers


----------



## edrobbin (9 Nov 2016)

drenching this morning - I hate mudguards, but see they can be useful..

narrowly avoided a fair maiden in a 206 driving on the wrong side of the road in Holbeck - other than that business as usual. 

slightly worried that the residue of last night's snow will be ice tomorrow at 6am


----------



## Shut Up Legs (10 Nov 2016)

My longer commute trial continues. When I get home tomorrow, I will have done about 308km for the week, with a total of 4000m+ climbing (or 191mls and 13115ft, if you prefer). I don't know how long I'll keep doing it, but t's working out pretty well so far.


----------



## Simontm (10 Nov 2016)

Easy ride in with not that many cyclists - perhaps the rain has finally done for some of them. There was a guy on a hybrid and a bobble cap bombing it and when we got to the lights I saw it said Guy Martin: Need for speed which explained a lot 
Numpty count:0


----------



## HarryTheDog (10 Nov 2016)

Quite a pleasant ride in until I was crossing a major junction, my lights green, joining roads lights had been red for over 3 seconds, middle aged guy just drove straight through the red. I stopped just in time, I only just saw him coming as it was 3 lanes and the outer 2 had stopped, he was whipping up the middle one (maybe he could not even see the lights but the other 2 lanes stopped should have been a clue). The idiot gave me a thumbs up!. No number plate on camera off course as wrong angle.


----------



## Arjimlad (10 Nov 2016)

Back on the TCR today as the roads are mostly dry and it is a sunny morning. Two close passes, both VWs today but otherwise what a great morning to be out on the bike !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Nov 2016)

Shut Up Legs said:


> My longer commute trial continues. When I get home tomorrow, I will have done about 308km for the week, with a total of 4000m+ climbing (or 191mls and 13115ft, if you prefer). I don't know how long I'll keep doing it, but t's working out pretty well so far.



That's a lot of climbing


----------



## Arjimlad (10 Nov 2016)

As I have the evidence, should I report this close pass ?


----------



## ianrauk (10 Nov 2016)

Arjimlad said:


> View attachment 150665
> View attachment 150666
> As I have the evidence, should I report this close pass ?




Why are you even asking? If it was then report it.


----------



## Arjimlad (10 Nov 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Why are you even asking? If it was then report it.



Because it is something of a faff, but on the other hand, if I don't report it, the driver will never change his ways.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Nov 2016)

Arjimlad said:


> Because it is something of a faff, but on the other hand, if I don't report it, the driver will never change his ways.




It's your decision, no one else's.


----------



## HarryTheDog (10 Nov 2016)

Bit of a giggle on the way home, came across a guy on a E-bike who was a bit on the competitive side. He was using pedal like a loony and his motor power.
I pulled up behind him at some lights at the begining of Dagenham, lights went green and he was off like a rocket, I didn't start to catch him till I hit high 20's and I went past hitting nearly 30. Then we had to stop for another set of lights, I sprinted off the lights and drafted a car at over 28mph for nearly half a mile. I thought that was the end of him but no half a mile later he was back. 
I was wondering if he knew , I knew , he had a motor as he seemed so chuffed with himself. Anyway I decided I was going for the long term plan and drafted him for the next 2 miles. Finally I had enough and when we came to a set of lights I knew was going to turn red I hammered it, I hit them on green, he got stopped on a red. Never saw him again. Stupid thing is he looked quick, I reckon the dam thing was so heavy he would have gone faster on a normal bike dont know why he was bothering with it as he was pedalling hard all the time as well.


----------



## RoubaixCube (10 Nov 2016)

This morning: Rain -- Not heavy but not quite drizzle. Suffered from a fair bit of head and cross winds
This Evening: More Rain -- Patchy. not heavy but not quite drizzle
Overall commute: Wet

I wasnt trying very hard today at all. Every bloke on an MTB and Hybrid was just whizzing past me. For some reason i felt kind of nervous cycling in the rain so i kept the speeds between 13-18mph, Didnt help that i had also forgotten my goggles so my eyes were stinging a bit with the cold air and all that.


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Nov 2016)

HarryTheDog said:


> Bit of a giggle on the way home, came across a guy on a E-bike who was a bit on the competitive side. He was using pedal like a loony and his motor power.
> I pulled up behind him at some lights at the begining of Dagenham, lights went green and he was off like a rocket, I didn't start to catch him till I hit high 20's and I went past hitting nearly 30. Then we had to stop for another set of lights, I sprinted off the lights and drafted a car at over 28mph for nearly half a mile. I thought that was the end of him but no half a mile later he was back.
> I was wondering if he knew , I knew , he had a motor as he seemed so chuffed with himself. Anyway I decided I was going for the long term plan and drafted him for the next 2 miles. Finally I had enough and when we came to a set of lights I knew was going to turn red I hammered it, I hit them on green, he got stopped on a red. Never saw him again. Stupid thing is he looked quick, I reckon the dam thing was so heavy he would have gone faster on a normal bike dont know why he was bothering with it as he was pedalling hard all the time as well.



Had that too, passed a guy on a mountain bike style hybrid, I was on my road style hybrid I think (Whyte Montpellier), I could see the motor on the back as I passed him, he was pedalling at the time. About 4 miles later up a bit of a hill he came past me pedalling still but with his motor obviously whirring away, I chuckled to myself for a bit which meant I missed the chance to tell him he was only cheating himself by whizzing past.


----------



## burntoutbanger (11 Nov 2016)

Why is he cheating anyone? Maybe for him an electric bike is merely a mode of transport.


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Nov 2016)

burntoutbanger said:


> Why is he cheating anyone? Maybe for him an electric bike is merely a mode of transport.



It was clearly his mode of transport, it's just the way he chose to use it, the motor was quiet but not that quiet.
He made a point of glancing my way to make sure we both knew what was happening, the speed he was turning the pedals was to slow to have any effect on the motor unit so it was all a subterfuge . Oh and I was there, he thought he had one over on me.

Same as when I used to play golf with a certain someone, always seemed to find their ball in the trees and had a shot on.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Nov 2016)

Lovely bright, crisp, cold, sunny morning. Relatively light traffic too. So all in all it made for a very nice commute to work

My commuter bike, Pinnacle Pyrolite, which is just over 2½ years old, passed the 20,000 miles mark this morning (in 1118 rides). The bike has done well.


----------



## HarryTheDog (11 Nov 2016)

The key thing is the E-bike riders attitude, I meet the odd one on my commute and most ride with no pretention of racing or competitive attitude, they are just trying to get to work and if they go past me into a massive headwind or something it does not bother me at all. I have had ones race me but with a grin on their face doing it for a laugh, don't mind that either. Its when they go past with the look of a triumphant gladiator ( ie I beat you cos I am awseome attitude) that I can get irked. Then I believe it is considered cheating.


----------



## DrLex (11 Nov 2016)

OT


Arjimlad said:


> As I have the evidence, should I report this close pass ?



Echo Ian; decision is yours. 
OT (& excuse the bathos) where exactly is that? I've got a requirement for a warehouse near the M5.


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Nov 2016)

DrLex said:


> OT
> 
> 
> Echo Ian; decision is yours.
> OT (& excuse the bathos) where exactly is that? I've got a requirement for a warehouse near the M5.



Lols... it is just off Woodlands Lane J16 M5 ... south of the junction & just off the Aztec West Roundabout.


----------



## DrLex (11 Nov 2016)

Thanks; I may go and have a butcher's on Monday.
(Couldn't see it on either agents' websites.)


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Nov 2016)

HarryTheDog said:


> The key thing is the E-bike riders attitude, I meet the odd one on my commute and most ride with no pretention of racing or competitive attitude, they are just trying to get to work and if they go past me into a massive headwind or something it does not bother me at all. I have had ones race me but with a grin on their face doing it for a laugh, don't mind that either. *Its when they go past with the look of a triumphant gladiator ( ie I beat you cos I am awseome attitude) that I can get irked. Then I believe it is considered cheating.*



Exactly what was being practised in my example....


----------



## Simontm (11 Nov 2016)

HarryTheDog said:


> The key thing is the E-bike riders attitude, I meet the odd one on my commute and most ride with no pretention of racing or competitive attitude, they are just trying to get to work and if they go past me into a massive headwind or something it does not bother me at all. I have had ones race me but with a grin on their face doing it for a laugh, don't mind that either. Its when they go past with the look of a triumphant gladiator ( ie I beat you cos I am awseome attitude) that I can get irked. Then I believe it is considered cheating.


My bugbear is that look of superiority when they pass you when the lights have changed. I'm starting from 0mph whilst you're at your maximum12mph


----------



## Simontm (11 Nov 2016)

Commute to Wimbledon was very greasy last night so I opted for the train back after my meeting. And this morning I woke up with man flu. Shivering, achy, dry cough and snot looked like such a nice ride in as well. 
Needless to say: Numpty count:1 this bloody illness!


----------



## tallliman (11 Nov 2016)

Commute today was OK, probably should've driven as I ended up riding in pure spin mode on the way home as I was shattered. 

Special plaudits for the lorry driver who decided that I had to be turning left because he was at a roundabout. He was rather upset when he found I wasn't. Can't understand that.


----------



## grumpyoldwoman (11 Nov 2016)

Carnival here tonight in Cheese and Cider country. 

Which means people everywhere.Walking in the roads too.
. 
Some got quite irate when I rang my bell at them to get out of my way - yes it was dark. Yes I had lights on and my high viz vest over my coat. Yes there were street lights on.So why on earth was I in the wrong???????????? Was it the fact I was obviously going in the ''wrong'' direction (away from the noise,burger vans and screaming little darlings?)
Listen dear pedestrian,roads are for vehicles. Pavements are in the main,for you guys.


----------



## Lonestar (12 Nov 2016)

My 151st consecutive cycle commute on the same bike this year didn't start off too well.I had the wrong SPD shoes on when I left this morning as they had no clips fitted so had to go back for the identical shoes with the clips fitted.Got to Bow at 0525am only to see a pedestrian? lying in the middle of the road and the paramedics in attendance with the road cordoned off by the cops towards Mile End and also towards the Bow flyover.....on the junction where the right turn leads to Bow bus garage.The scene really did not look good at all.

As I had only done 5 miles cycling in the last month I was quite surprised how I coped with this commute that was extended up to Westminster.Even managed to keep up with an electric folding bike that insisted on jumping every red light going. and some young cyclist at Tower Gateway.The cyclist traffic light also played up at Tower Gateway as usual because they just didn't detect me or goes to sleep at that time of morning.Got to Westminster just on 6am to hear Big Ben chime.Very nice.Had been delayed as I hadn't bothered to top up the batteries for my rear lights so I had to get my spare out although the magicshine lasted the whole twenty miles.Quite surprised with that as I had forgotten to charge it as well.

The month off and rest from shift work really has done wonders and I really did feel like a different person today.


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Nov 2016)

This morning, I took a shortcut to examine the newly-resurfaced Church Road between Latteridge and Rudgeway and whilst the road is now billiard-table-esque smooth, a rude 5-series BMW passed me way too close at over 40mph, reminding me why I prefer to avoid it.

And I need to adjust front derailleur as the chain fell off on shifting to the biggest chainring. Bah.


----------



## si_c (14 Nov 2016)

Mrs C woke me up two hours early today, so decided to take advantage of the opportunity and do 20miles before work. This worked will to the 10 mile mark whereupon my rear QR snapped. Thus meaning I had to walk the 4 miles to the station. And was an hour late for work. Could be worse, my boss had a dentists appointment this morning, so was later than me.


----------



## John_S (14 Nov 2016)

I live in the flat old East Anglia and whilst riding to work this morning and taking an absolute soaking in a complete downpour my thoughts inevitably drifted onto the weather.

My judgement was probably slightly skewed by being in the pouring rain but in some years I seem to get away with mostly dry commutes during autumn/winter. However this autumn seems to have started off particularly wet and I've had quite a few thorough soakings. I'm hoping that the last few weeks are a bit of a blip and I'm not in for an autumn/winter of being rained on almost every day.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Nov 2016)

@John_S 

Like the saddo I am, I keep count of my rainy commutes.

Here are the last few years rainy commute count
2012 X 45
2013 X 39
2014 X 45
2015 X 35
2016 X 30

Pretty consistent the amount of rainy commutes each year.


----------



## Gixxerman (14 Nov 2016)

I am riding in strong secondary position about 1m from the curb on a 30mph urban dual carrigeway. Chap in a car passes me and his door mirror comes within about 10cm of my handlebars. I protest and give the "WTF?" hand gesture.
I catch up with him at the next traffic queue. I explain to him that he was far too close. He winds his window down and says "How much room do you farking want?". My answer was "More than you gave me. You should leave me a least 1 metre of space when passing, not 10cm". He tells me that he gave me more than enough room. I tell him that he did not and ask him what is wrong with using the other lane to overtake me, you know the "overtaking lane". "I'm not going in the other lane just to go past a bike." I leave it at that as there is no point in talking to idiots. So in his eyes, my life is worth less because I ride a bike? What a fine example of the species his is. Rant over.


----------



## Ciar (14 Nov 2016)

Wet ride in but all in all nothing exciting occured, my new booties were lovely and warm and dray so that's a plus


----------



## John_S (14 Nov 2016)

Hi ianrauk,

That's fantastic and it's kind of made me want to start keeping a record as well. It might then show that what I remember is actually completely out of sink with the reality of what the weather was really like in previous years.


----------



## Leaway2 (14 Nov 2016)

ianrauk said:


> @John_S
> 
> Like the saddo I am, I keep count of my rainy commutes.
> 
> ...


So do I. I only have 28 this year


----------



## ianrauk (14 Nov 2016)

ianrauk said:


> @John_S
> 
> Like the saddo I am, I keep count of my rainy commutes.
> 
> ...




PS These are not days, rather then rides. morning and evening.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Nov 2016)

Very mild tonight riding home and to top it off broke 16,000 miles for the year today.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Nov 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Very mild tonight riding home and to top it off broke 16,000 miles for the year today.



Well done chap. Great work.

It was very mild commute home.


----------



## martint235 (15 Nov 2016)

Very mild morning. Feeling better each day as the weekend's panic attack fades. However the nervous energy expended has drained my legs so I struggled badly. Still it's an excuse to eat loads today!


----------



## Sixmile (15 Nov 2016)

Mild here in N Ireland too. I was surprised by the number of bikes I seen out this morning. Easily 10+ when the average would be 2 or 3.

A fella in front of me was near cleaned by a left turning BMW X5 outside a school. I caught up with him at the next set of lights and he didn't seem that phased by it.


----------



## Ciar (15 Nov 2016)

Wow talk about complete change weather wise, lovely ride in but i might have to switch out the roubaix top as it's a bit betty swollocks ;-)


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (15 Nov 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Very mild tonight riding home and to top it off broke 16,000 miles for the year today.



Wow. Great effort!

I'll probably manage 7,000 miles this year and thought that was good. Maybe I need to move futher away from work.

Graham


----------



## Twizit (15 Nov 2016)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Wow. Great effort!
> 
> I'll probably manage 7,000 miles this year and thought that was good. Maybe I need to move futher away from work.
> 
> Graham



16,000 is exceptional, but I wouldn't feel bad about 7,000! Well above what the average punter could manage and then some. 

Seem to be losing a lot of the fair weather commuters now, out into the suburbs at least. Barely saw another cyclist through Richmond Park these last two mornings, although there are still lots closer into the centre of London, and CS8 / East-West superhighway are still as busy as ever.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Nov 2016)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Maybe I need to move futher away from work



Or just do a longer commute like some of us do.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Nov 2016)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Wow. Great effort!
> 
> I'll probably manage 7,000 miles this year and thought that was good. Maybe I need to move futher away from work.
> 
> Graham



7,000 miles isn't to be sniffed at.

I only live 5 miles away from work, extended commutes are the answer.


----------



## tallliman (15 Nov 2016)

Living 5 miles away also means you can commute most days, living 20 away as I do often means other things get in the way as I can't just do a quick one home. This often frustrates me!

Still, good ride in and back....Definitely down on speed relative to summer. The best bit had to be when the clouds cleared to reveal the moon!!


----------



## si_c (15 Nov 2016)

Did a loop out of town and back in before getting the train over the water to meet Mrs C at the shops. Got a visit after getting off the train followed by a pinch from being damp and unable to see properly and trying to get it fixed with impatient "help". Sorted it a second time then home ok, fortunately not raining. Tire was a bugger to get back on though, I'm sure it contracts a bit in the cold, as it wasn't that hard to get on last time.

First puncture on these the AW2s, went right through the tread and the kevlar(?) lining, but wasn't there when I took the tire off, very sharp and small, so not sure what I could have done to avoid that.


----------



## martint235 (16 Nov 2016)

So I was on the South Circular this morning and something didn't feel right. Took me ages to figure out what it was, I'd left my cap at home. I'm normally a bit iffy about forgetting things cos I still reckon my tangle with a truck was partly due to being distracted by a forgotten water bottle. But today I thought no, I will cycle bare headed a la @User10571 (although less suave and sophisticated obviously). It's quite a nice feeling, so nice in fact that I may keep it up until the cold makes it necessary to wear one again.

One numpty tried to squeeze through a pinch point alongside me, a harsh look from my bare and skin headed visage with some choice words left him suitably chastened.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Nov 2016)

tallliman said:


> *Living 5 miles away also means you can commute most days*, living 20 away as I do often means other things get in the way as I can't just do a quick one home. This often frustrates me!
> 
> Still, good ride in and back....Definitely down on speed relative to summer. The best bit had to be when the clouds cleared to reveal the moon!!



The beauty of this is I can extend the commute when I have time and when I need to get home or to work quickly I can. Adding an hour on each end of the day soon racks the miles up.


----------



## Sixmile (16 Nov 2016)

As I was coming down a clear buslane this morning, I had a van pull out on me and only for me expecting it to happen, I would've been into the side of him. Knocked his window but he gave me nothing more than a quick glance before pulling on out. Kinda glad, not sure what would've ensued if both of the blokes got out


----------



## alecstilleyedye (16 Nov 2016)

am, dirty great thorn in tyre
pm, slipped on tramlines and went down like a sack of spuds


----------



## ianrauk (16 Nov 2016)

Nice and mild temperatures this evening, back in shorts again. It threatened rain for the whole commute but was only bothered by the slightest of drizzle. Got through the door at home and five minutes later the heavens opened and threw all the rain it had down.


----------



## Dec66 (16 Nov 2016)

On the way in; chapeau to the nobber in the green Golf near the Alex in Penge, right up my jacksie, honking at me for having the temerity to go primary through a pinch point caused by a traffic island and parked cars. He tore past me but I caught up with him at the junction and enquired just how much of the f*****g road he wanted. I'm a bike, not a car, apparently. That's what he reckons anyway.

He parked up in Venner Road in Sydenham so as I went past I referred him to the Highway Code in order that he may find enlightenment (I may have phrased it rather more robustly).

Coming home; no nobbers to speak of, but I hate having to try to avoid wet leaves and mulch in the dark this time of year. On the plus side, however, my new Bike Balls (birthday present) attracted many admiring glances


----------



## stephenb (16 Nov 2016)

Had the third of 3 horror evening commutes tonight. Monday a nob in a BMW tail jacks me and screams out the window he'll effing kill me if he sees me again. No idea why, I guess I was "in his way". Last night had a visit from the fairy and a slide on a man hole cover I didn't see when avoiding a tw@t that pulled out of a side road milimeters in front of me. And tonight had to pull an emergency stop so a 94 bus didn't push me up the kerb, which is quite bad because I was in primary! Taking the tube tomorrow.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (17 Nov 2016)

I just had to turn on my wall-mounted cooling fan, because it was about 27deg inside when I got home. Spring's finally sprung - took bloody long enough.

I also had a very near miss while riding home, and was surprised at how well I handled it. I was riding up the left side of a car that had no indicators on, because I (wrongly) assumed that it was waiting to merge into a line of traffic to its right. Instead, just as I got next to its left-hand side, it turned across my path. I had no time to think: I just abruptly swerved left, bunny-hopped a kerb, swerved right to bunny-hop it again, and then gave the motorist a dirty look as I rode off. I think the car's bumper missed me by the width of a gnat's you-know-what.
Yes, I shouldn't have tried to squeeze past, but then neither should the motorist have avoided using the indicator. Fortunately no harm done, but my adrenalin certainly got a boost.


----------



## Ciar (17 Nov 2016)

Ride in yesterday headwind and mild, ride home rain again two nights on the trot so far!

as for numpties, i have had at least 5 in the last two days, it seems rain and darkness causes drivers to turn in to idiots, today not riding tom back in the saddle.


----------



## martint235 (17 Nov 2016)

My legs seem to have gone on holiday this week. Struggled all week

I'm also going back to my saddlebag. I used a backpack for years but never realised just how sweaty my back was getting until I went back to using one over the last few weeks. Going to start a new thread butt if anyone knows of a saddlebag with compartments for things like phones, ipad etc I'd appreciate a heads up. I have a large Carradice at the mo and the two outer pockets are tools and lock.

Also decided I quite like 20mph zones. I'm still against the fact that cyclists don't have to keep to the limit but while that exclusion is in place I can cycle in the middle of the lane and no one can beep me!


----------



## Sixmile (17 Nov 2016)

Personal record of witnessing 4 drivers in a row on their phones while coming in this morning.


----------



## Arjimlad (17 Nov 2016)

In front of the police car, there is a council school minibus. The driver of the minibus is holding a mobile phone to his ear having a conversation on it.

I have reported this to the council. If he can't notice the commotion behind him he is clearly distracted.


----------



## RoubaixCube (17 Nov 2016)

Very dull and overcast with a slight splash of rain. First time back on the bike in 5 days and rather enjoying being back on te bike


----------



## mustang1 (17 Nov 2016)

I saw people approaching zebra crossing so I stopped. The people by now ere about to cross but started chatting to each other instead (the woman bounced into the guy so they started chatting). I waited while they chatted. Sonibthoight they aren't crossing so I started to move off and just then the people started crossing and the guy calls out to me "hey this is a zebra crossing". 

Tale number 2.

Some tipper trucks wanted to come out of a building site so a worker stopped me. Now the trucks were coming out at 15-20mph from the building site and I told the worker who stopped me "you know those guys can't just vlock the road and come storming out like that" to which he replied he will lose his job if I get killed. 

So we had a friendly chat for a couple of minutes while some other truck driver was reversing into the site.

Afterwards I was thinking that maybe the guy does have a right to come and stand in the middle of the road. I'm going to try this but first I will wear my luminous jacket.


----------



## User10571 (17 Nov 2016)

martint235 said:


> So I was on the South Circular this morning and something didn't feel right. Took me ages to figure out what it was, I'd left my cap at home. I'm normally a bit iffy about forgetting things cos I still reckon my tangle with a truck was partly due to being distracted by a forgotten water bottle. But today I thought no, I will cycle bare headed a la @User10571 (although less suave and sophisticated obviously). It's quite a nice feeling, so nice in fact that I may keep it up until the cold makes it necessary to wear one again.
> 
> One numpty tried to squeeze through a pinch point alongside me, a harsh look from my bare and skin headed visage with some choice words left him suitably chastened.


Bare is best.
A bit like going commando.
But in this instance, everyone else knows.


----------



## tallliman (17 Nov 2016)

Avoided precipitation today even whilst walking!! Bit chilly toward the end of the ride home though over my shoulders....Might be getting near the time to move from heavy jersey and gilet to a full windproof jacket.


----------



## RoubaixCube (18 Nov 2016)

Black cabbie around the st pauls area decided he had a rectum packed full of 'i-must-get-in-front' syndrome. I switched lanes and happened to be right in front of him which earned me a 'honk of utter disgust'. He pulled past me and shouted "get a car!" and i told him to go fark himself. He sped off down the road but caught up in a queue of traffic a few yards away which was backed up all the way to my place of work. I stopped and shouted "oh diddums, did someone get stuck traffic??" through his open window before carrying on my journey. 

What a twat


----------



## jonny jeez (18 Nov 2016)

Very unsure motorcyclist hesitating before "roaring" off to stop suddenly and hesitate all over again.

All along the old Kent road...annoying the feck out of me.

Roared up to a gap behind a bus, hesitated, slammed on the brakes causing the following cyclist to try and skid around him, into the gap before he accelerated again.

They both became jammed in the gap between the bus and the next vehicle..

Cyclist rode to close, motorcyclist rode without common sense.

It was only going to end one way.


----------



## headcoat (18 Nov 2016)

Bit of a hail storm this morning for me.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (19 Nov 2016)

Melbourne weather just makes me  sometimes. My commute home on Monday will be hot, as the maximum is predicted to be 38, then on Tuesday it will apparently only reach 19.


----------



## martint235 (21 Nov 2016)

My speeds drop off a cliff when it's dark and yukky. Gone from 16mph to struggling to get an average of 15mph.

No real numpties today and felt relatively strong considering I'd had 4 pints of Broadside last night


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Nov 2016)

Perfect riding weather, if you're a duck.


----------



## summerdays (21 Nov 2016)

Very wet commute ... some nice motorists obviously sympathetic to a poor cyclist in the rain, so waiting before a carriage narrowing to let me through even though they were there first, and the opposite getting beeped and close passed just because they had a cyclist in front (it's not as if the rest of their way was going to be clear this morning). And A38 .... car park!

And my Smart is suffering it's normal problems in the rain... won't turn off!!! (still it's better that way than the opposite!)


----------



## Arjimlad (21 Nov 2016)

Yup - the wettest for a long time - donned waterproof trousers and my thickest overshoes which kept me tolerably dry. Motorists mostly kind and considerate when I was faced with a flooded-out carriageway in Frampton C and large puddles along Perrinpit Road. The A38 southbound and around Aztec West was at a predictable standstill and I was able to weave my way through to work with ease.

I'm dreading having to drive tomorrow !


----------



## BrumJim (21 Nov 2016)

Cold, wet, in-my face rain this morning, looks like it will moderate and swing round so it will be in my face on the way home tonight as well. Ho hum!


----------



## summerdays (21 Nov 2016)

I decided to make a run for home in a lull... it caught up with me! Rivers running over tarmac and huge puddles to avoid!


----------



## John_S (21 Nov 2016)

Well this mornings commute was just blooming miserable! It looks like some had it worse with cold and icy or snowy conditions but that didn't mean that my ride was enjoyable.

In East Anglia this morning I was riding into a nasty headwind with some strong gusts and it felt like I was riding into a wall of water. It was one of those days whereby had I of ridden into a swimming pool just before my arrival at work I would have been no wetter than I already was.

It's blooming dark outside still and very much still miserable to I'm probably in for more of the same on the commute home tonight which is something to look forward to.

I'd also given the bike a good clean over the weekend which I know that it needs anyway but I always find it annoying when after putting in the cleaning effort it's all undone as you're bike gets filthy within seconds of leaving your house.


----------



## Tin Pot (21 Nov 2016)

A great day to get back into commuting 

Got off my fat arse, looked at the torrential and got on with it.

50km in was quite easy for a Monday, no roadworks thankfully. Looking forward to the ride home...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Nov 2016)

summerdays said:


> Very wet commute ... some nice motorists obviously sympathetic to a poor cyclist in the rain, so waiting before a carriage narrowing to let me through even though they were there first, and the opposite getting beeped and close passed just because they had a cyclist in front (it's not as if the rest of their way was going to be clear this morning). And A38 .... car park!
> 
> *And my Smart is suffering it's normal problems in the rain... won't turn off!!!* (still it's better that way than the opposite!)



I'm presuming this is a light? if so take the battery out and leave it on a radiator. Also wrap it in cling film the next time it rains, this will keep most of the water out of the light and hopefully you won't have the switching off problem any more.


----------



## summerdays (21 Nov 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm presuming this is a light? if so take the battery out and leave it on a radiator. Also wrap it in cling film the next time it rains, this will keep most of the water out of the light and hopefully you won't have the switching off problem any more.


Yes a smart rear light. I've got loads as I had enough for all 3 children when they were commuting to primary school by bike (the last one left primary school 5 years ago so that's how old the lights are at least). There has always been at least one with a dodgy switch in heavy rain. It's fine in normal levels of rain.


----------



## I like Skol (21 Nov 2016)

Wow! Great ride home from school when collecting the nipper. 2.5 miles slog into strong wind on the way there but absolutely flew home, must be the quickest trip yet.
He moaned when I got there saying I should have come to get him in the car because of the horrid wind and rain but I popped some overtrousers on him and he was all smiles and rosy cheeks by the time we got home. 

We were really buffeted with sidewinds in some places and had to negotiate the odd small fallen branch but that was all part of the fun. Hardcore commuting for a 10yr old, love it.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (21 Nov 2016)

I felt like Marti Pellow this morning


----------



## edrobbin (21 Nov 2016)

Beautiful tail wind this evening. Was half way home before i clicked I hadn't turned into Mr Wiggins over the weekend


----------



## Dec66 (21 Nov 2016)

Got dressed up in wet weather gear for the ride in this morning; stopped raining just after I set off and I ended up boiling in the bag somewhat.

Left if off this evening for the ride home. Within a mile of leaving I got caught in the most torrential rain I'd had the misfortune to experience in years.

Most unpleasant.


----------



## I like Skol (21 Nov 2016)

Got a warning text from jnrs school earlier. The roof has blown off and water is pouring in so no school tomorrow. Didn't think it was that extreme when we were cycling home!


----------



## Tin Pot (21 Nov 2016)

Good lord, I think that was a new record in slowness. Must've been coming on for three hours instead of two!

Penance for taking a few months off the bike!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (22 Nov 2016)

I love Melbourne's dramatic cool changes! 

Yesterday on my 90 minute ride home, it was 34 degrees when I left and 32 when I got home, and I turned a wall-mounted cooler on high for a few hours to try to cool the house down.
Today, it was 12 when I left work and 11 when I got home, and I had trouble adjusting to the sudden change in seasons , and had to turn on a heater for a while.

The cool change yesterday was fast and big: the temperature dropped from about 32 to 22 in only 23 minutes, and then some heavy rain, lightning, hail, etc. started. That's one thing Melbourne guarantees: it may be stinking hot for a while, but then the wind will change direction to come from Port Philip Bay (to the south of Melbourne), and this always brings a major and sudden cool change with it.


----------



## martint235 (22 Nov 2016)

The wind had better be still blowing in the same direction at home time. 

Overall wasn't as bad as I expected, and it's that time of year where I've realised I'm not going to post any fast times so may as well slow down and enjoy the ride


----------



## Leaway2 (22 Nov 2016)

Last night was very wet and very windy. So much so it brought almost to a stop at some points. The side wind was challenging. The roads were like rivers at the side and I was riding in primary at lot of the way home.
A cup of hot chocolate when I got in.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Nov 2016)

Flooding meant I had to divert and extend my commute this morning


----------



## Twizit (22 Nov 2016)

Tailwind home last night and somehow missed the rain.
Tailwind into work this morning and somehow missed the rain.
Out for dinner so no cycle commute home this evening.
The wind is forecast to change yet again for a nice tailwind home tomorrow night (and no rain forecast).

I think I've just hit the nirvana of cycle commuting


----------



## ManiaMuse (22 Nov 2016)

Leaway2 said:


> Last night was very wet and very windy. So much so it brought almost to a stop at some points. The side wind was challenging. The roads were like rivers at the side and I was riding in primary at lot of the way home.
> A cup of hot chocolate when I got in.


I had the opposite cycling South in Manchester last night. Roads were like rivers as you describe but had a monster tailwind most of the way which was terrifyirng as I was riding the brakes while freewheeling....*on the flats*! Could hardly see a thing and was trying to avoid the 'puddles' at first but eventually just gave up once my socks were already sodden and accepted that I was going to have to pretend to be a boat.

Was pretty terrifying tbh. I'm sure I've cycled in worse winds and rains and the rain didn't seem that bad when I set off but I guess I hadn't anticipated how much water had been dumped in such a short space of time in some localised areas and must have overwhelmed the drains.

If I'd known it was going to be that bad I probably would have chickened out and taken the train. Oddly enough the area around my house didn't seem to be excessively wet.


----------



## rivers (23 Nov 2016)

Now that the roads are drying out and my lurgy seems to be gone, I rode into work for the first time in about 10 days. being a Wednesday, it's external venue check day, so I have to cycle into central Bath before heading up to the uni. I pulled into an ASL at the light on the corner of George Street and the Paragon, and waited for the light to green. The nobber in the council people carrier van behind me decides to undertake me by pulling into the left hand turn Lane and roaring past me. the council is getting an email later today. other than that, an uneventful ride in. legs felt good as did the rest of me despite too many beers last night


----------



## Smithbat (23 Nov 2016)

I rode to work today for the first time since lurgy (laryngitis) as well, I didn't encounter a single silly driver, the traffic lights were in my favour and all was good with the world. Why can't all days be like this?


----------



## Sixmile (23 Nov 2016)

Extended my commute home last night to 22 miles because the wife & kids were out. 

This morning was cold so it was the most direct route to work. Thank the Lord for empty bus lanes is all I say!


----------



## rivers (23 Nov 2016)

I've been chasing the QOM on the final leg of my commute into work (hill at the top of campus) for about 3 months now. I somehow managed to get it today. No numpties on the journey from town into campus.


----------



## tallliman (23 Nov 2016)

46 mile round trip today, brings me within 22miles of 7,000 for the year. Hopefully get there tomorrow.

Getting frustrated with urban cyclists with no front lights though.


----------



## r04DiE (23 Nov 2016)

Been off the bike for 18 days, due to a cold, and one thing and another. Not a bad trip in this morning but this evening brought no legs, a headache and a headwind. Not nice and didn't enjoy it at all. Need to get back to pre 18 days off fitness, and quick


----------



## Smithbat (24 Nov 2016)

Apparently, I am invisible to the white BMW driver who nearly went straight into the side of me today, White bike, large lady, hi vis and daylight are not enough!


----------



## Sixmile (24 Nov 2016)

Cold toes. I must dig my overshoes out.

Also, I've found any rides over an hour at night in this weather is pushing it, and that's with 4 layers on!


----------



## tallliman (24 Nov 2016)

My ride in this morning took me to 7,000 miles for the year. Quite pleased with myself.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Nov 2016)

A bit breezy tonight so decided to ditch the ride into the countryside and go into Watermead Park. The flooding has subsided but boy was it muddy, I even had to stop and clear the front mudguard at one point.


----------



## RoubaixCube (26 Nov 2016)

Last nights commute saw me hit 1k since getting the garmin 520. Though i think i hit 1k long ago as i dont always record my short trips. 

Anyway... Bloody cold out here! Sharp stinging blinding breeze and beautiful hazy sunshine but bloody cold!


----------



## Beebo (27 Nov 2016)

Just seen this terrible effort at the station. Spend good money on a lock and don't use it properly. It isn't a BSO it is a Specialized. 
What is even dumber is there is a wheel locked to the next stand where someone has already nicked a bike after the owner made the same mistake


----------



## Lonestar (27 Nov 2016)

Beebo said:


> Just seen this terrible effort at the station. Spend good money on a lock and don't use it properly. It isn't a BSO it is a Specialized.
> What is even dumber is there is a wheel locked to the next stand where someone has already nicked a bike after the owner made the same mistake



I see stuff like this all the time at railway stations.It's absolutely baffling how people don't know how to lock their bikes up properly.


----------



## Bazzer (28 Nov 2016)

Thanks (not!) to the consecutive f*ckwit motorists who, on an unlit country road this morning decided that the only other visible user, namely the cyclist with two front lights and reflective top, should feel the might of their xenon headlights at full beam, until such time as they were close enough to see the hand gestures of said cyclist indicating that they should go forth and multiply. 
And a few miles later, the artic driver who decided he couldn't pull out in front of cars, but the lone cyclist was fair game.


----------



## Simontm (28 Nov 2016)

Back on the bike after 2 weeks (had flu then had to build up the energy again) and boy did it show. Still got to work in an hour but ten minut s slower than usual! Motorists were extremely good this morning, giving me space and time - very pleasant. 
Numpty count;0


----------



## I like Skol (28 Nov 2016)

Yuk! Monday morning = fumes...... cough!


----------



## si_c (28 Nov 2016)

First run in this morning on the "new" bike. Quite easy in, nothing worth remembering really. The ferries are back on this morning after a few weeks of mechanical difficulties. They offered free bacon/sausage butties by way of apology. Result.


----------



## Arjimlad (28 Nov 2016)

Nice but nippy 10 miles today.

If I had caught up with this chap I would have asked very politely for a bit more space next time, but the paint misleads some drivers into thinking a close pass is perfectly alright.


----------



## Sixmile (28 Nov 2016)

I didn't prepare last night so took me ages to get out this morning, sun was already up, my gear hadn't fully dried from the wash yesterday, I forgot to put on my thermal layer and tried a new handband that kept slipping over my eyes but actually it was a pleasant ride in!


----------



## subaqua (28 Nov 2016)

one of those days you wish you had put your decent camera in a bag. 

Rode to Kings Cross and got the delayed fast Cambridge train ( still beat the slow train that left on time) the sun rise across Hertfordshire/Cambs was amazing from the train. Not too cold either on the ride to KIngs Cross. 

Cambridge station to Addenbrookes was a nice ride too, but a bit nippier than the London ride. 


Looking forward to the ride along canal from Tottenham Hale to Stratford later.


----------



## HarryTheDog (28 Nov 2016)

I'm another commuter who has not commuted recently due to flu. I only did my half drive half ride commute this morning. As soon as I got on my bike a fast guy was shooting past. I recognised him he races CX Eastern League ( vets) so I was going to let him go but I went a different way to him and ended up just behind him 2 miles later. He now had a large wanabee with a high cadence holding on to his coat tails so I took the both of them for giggles. We had a bit of SCR then me and the guy I knew chatted mainly about CX and power meters he has a strange non real powermeter called a powerpod which takes into consideration wind speed and speed of bike, cadence, but not real power. His readings were nearly exactly the same as mine.(were both lightwieghts) The wanabee drafted us and kept silent.

Then near the end of our route the canning town flyover hill loomed. The wannabee went past us at the lights at the bottom, He had drafted us for 4 or 5 miles, no way was I going to let him pip us at the post. I gave it both barrels and crested the hill with both of them wallowing behind in my wake. I let the CX guy get back on my wheel but he turned off 200 yds later anyway.


----------



## Ciar (28 Nov 2016)

Nice and fresh commute in this morning, the only numpty was in fact a fellow cyclist, she was determined to jump all red lights for the whole commute, up on pavements when at a junction she was too scared to jump the lights at, obviously late to work so in a rush!


----------



## summerdays (28 Nov 2016)

Arjimlad said:


> View attachment 152802
> Nice but nippy 10 miles today.
> 
> If I had caught up with this chap I would have asked very politely for a bit more space next time, but the paint misleads some drivers into thinking a close pass is perfectly alright.


What do you mean if you caught up... that should be when given how bad the traffic is a bit further along when it then crawls along!


----------



## Arjimlad (28 Nov 2016)

summerdays said:


> What do you mean if you caught up... that should be when given how bad the traffic is a bit further along when it then crawls along!



Lol.. I think he turned off.

The traffic lights on Aztec West RAB were out so the traffic was being directed by workmen, who were doing a fine job keeping it moving.


----------



## summerdays (28 Nov 2016)

Arjimlad said:


> Lol.. I think he turned off.
> 
> The traffic lights on Aztec West RAB were out so the traffic was being directed by workmen, who were doing a fine job keeping it moving.


They were working first thing this morning! You obviously took too long to get out of your house! But cold this morning and traffic seemed lighter than normal!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Nov 2016)

Minus 7 forecast for tomorrow!

Need to be up half an hour earlier to get all the layers on in the morning.


----------



## Simontm (28 Nov 2016)

Comfortable ride back and slightly faster than this morning. Late meeting meant I didn't leave till 5:45 and traffic was surprisingly light compared with an hour earlier on most days. All day had a squeaky disc brake but a quick retightening and a reset of the wheel and it seems to have gone. 
Tho' cold no frost expected tonight- that's Wednesday morning where it's forecasted for -3 when I leave warming up to -2 by work
Numpty count: 0


----------



## John_S (28 Nov 2016)

After being struck down by a nasty winter sickness bug last week I was well enough to get back on the bike this morning. The weather was pretty cold & crisp but it was really clear which meant that in between gaps in the trees I kept getting hit by the suns rays which felt like having an electric bar heater focused on me which was nice when I was in the sun.

I was not so chuffed on my ride to work when I reached a single file bridge whereby the right of way was mine and having arrived at the bridge at the same time as a car coming from the opposite way it decided to carry on instead of abide by the correct right of way. However what then really annoyed me was another two cars followed the first one.

The ride home tonight was I think the coldest commute so far this year and I think that it's going to be colder in the morning. I've already put the gloves on the radiator for the morning.


----------



## Simontm (29 Nov 2016)

So much for forecasts. -3 when I headed out and London hit a mighty 0.2 when I got there.
Bit quieter on the roads vis a vis bikes - cold must have put people off. Shame. Wrap up well and it's a lovely ride in.
Numpty count: 0


----------



## martint235 (29 Nov 2016)

"Fresh" when I left the house, outside thermometer saying -6C. A really nice sunrise over Hither Green Cemetery spoilt only by the d**khead trying to push through the pinch point alongside me. It's the narrowest pinch point on my whole commute and yet it's the one where most drivers try to get past


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Nov 2016)

It didn't feel like -7 this morning, though when I took my hat off once I got to work it had a good layer of ice on it.

Roads were surprisingly clear and I forgot about a road closure which added another mile or so and a climb to the ride. Despite being on the ice bike I quickly caught a roadie going up that climb.

@steveindenmark I wore those snow mitts for the first time today. Hands stayed lovely and warm.


----------



## biking_fox (29 Nov 2016)

Overcompensated this morning, by adding a fleece under my proviz (very bright boil-in-a-bag jacket). Was toasty and slightly damp by the time I arrived at work. Lovely ride though, high rpm low gear to keep the legs warm, and not rush too much. Quite a few other cyclists out which is always good to see, although the bike racks were pretty empty.


----------



## John_S (29 Nov 2016)

Morning All,

This morning it was a cold ride to work, probably about minus 3 or 4, but I'm not grumbling because I appreciate that lots of other people have it much colder than I do.

The annoying thing about my ride today was that the cold temperature caused an issue on my bike because on my bike which has a Shimano Alfine 8 IGH and a barend shifter the gear cable froze. Having gone downhill and changed up into a harder gear I them came to a slight incline afterwards. It was at this point when I tried to change down into an easier gear that nothing happened. With it being cold I assumed that the cable was sticking a bit due to the cold. Therefore I tried moving the shifter up and down slightly because I hoped that a small amount of movement my start to free it and I would be able to shift again. However it was to no avail and so I stopped to take a look.

When I had a closer inspection where the cable goes into the cable outer housing it was not going into this at all and so instead was just folding in two on itself between the barend shifter and the entrance to the cable outer. This doesn't appear to have done the cable much good. I only had about 8 more miles to ride to work and so not wanting to embark on any roadside repairs with freezing cold hands I decided just to carry onto work with the intention of taking a closer look later. However I was stuck in my hardest gear. Now luckily I live in Norfolk and so for the main it's pretty flat but there are one or two short sharp climbs on my route to work. As a consequence these were a bit of a struggle today because I had to get out of the saddle for the entirety of the climbs and there was also a fair bit of mashing/grinding going on today.

Whilst on my ride it got my thinking about wireless gear shifting. Now I'm pretty sure that this wouldn't be an option with my IGH and I'm not for a moment contemplating buying a wireless set up. However I was just thinking whether the people who do have wireless gear change set ups are freed from the potential problem of frozen cables impeding their shifting? If that is the case then I was certainly jealous of them this morning.

John


----------



## summerdays (29 Nov 2016)

It was cold and my bike was making unusual noises that I haven't got to the bottom of, possibly cable against frame and a rubbing sound elsewhere... all in all it wasn't a happy bike today.


----------



## G3CWI (29 Nov 2016)

First commuting OFF on the ice for me this year. My own silly fault - off-roading down un-gritted lane prone to flooding was never going to end well - and neither did it; came off on the first corner. Sore elbow and bruised pride. Lesson learned (until the next time...)


----------



## Simontm (29 Nov 2016)

Not too bad temperature wise on way home. Traffic was bad though with few passing points - although it was fun filtering past about 30 cars queuing on Petersham road! 
Numpty count:0


----------



## Leaway2 (30 Nov 2016)

Thought it was going to be colder than it actually was. I looked out of the bedroom window and the cars on the street were frosted over.
Just took it easy on the corners though.


----------



## martint235 (30 Nov 2016)

Glorious morning in SE London. Shame I had to catch a train as I've got an interview today. Great sunrise though as I crossed the Thames at Battersea on my way back out to Croydon.


----------



## Twizit (30 Nov 2016)

Mildly chilly this morning


----------



## Simontm (30 Nov 2016)

Chilly morning interrupted by a locking back brake. Going down into Richmond, I dabbed the back brake to shave some speed only to find it locking up. Pulled over to the other side of the road (seriously couldn't risk turning across the car behind). Wheel completely locked so loosened the cable which released the HyRd and continued to work on front brake alone.
Gonna see if I can fix it this lunchtime otherwise off to Cycle Surgery this evening - not happy 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## Sixmile (30 Nov 2016)

Seen a van this morning with 'Give Blood, Saves Lives' plastered up the side and the driver on the phone.


----------



## Arjimlad (30 Nov 2016)

John_S said:


> After being struck down by a nasty winter sickness bug last week I was well enough to get back on the bike this morning. The weather was pretty cold & crisp but it was really clear which meant that in between gaps in the trees I kept getting hit by the suns rays which felt like having an electric bar heater focused on me which was nice when I was in the sun.
> 
> I was not so chuffed on my ride to work when I reached a single file bridge whereby the right of way was mine and having arrived at the bridge at the same time as a car coming from the opposite way it decided to carry on instead of abide by the correct right of way. However what then really annoyed me was another two cars followed the first one.
> 
> The ride home tonight was I think the coldest commute so far this year and I think that it's going to be colder in the morning. I've already put the gloves on the radiator for the morning.



I get this a lot on a narrow-ish road, oncoming drivers pull out around parked cars forcing me to stop. It's very predictable, though. Love the chilly clear sunny mornings, though.


----------



## Twizit (30 Nov 2016)

Simontm said:


> Chilly morning interrupted by a locking back brake. Going down into Richmond, I dabbed the back brake to shave some speed only to find it locking up. Pulled over to the other side of the road (seriously couldn't risk turning across the car behind). Wheel completely locked so loosened the cable which released the HyRd and continued to work on front brake alone.
> Gonna see if I can fix it this lunchtime otherwise off to Cycle Surgery this evening - not happy
> Numpty count: 0


I had that with Avid BB7 discs last year - whenever it was getting down to freezing, the cables would lock up and leave me with no brakes - only ever happened as I went through Richmond Park (usually a good 5 degrees colder than the surrounding roads) and I usually managed to free it up fully by the time I hit the upper Richmond Road.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Nov 2016)

Twizit said:


> I had that with Avid BB7 discs last year - whenever it was getting down to freezing, the cables would lock up and leave me with no brakes - only ever happened as I went through Richmond Park (usually a good 5 degrees colder than the surrounding roads) and I usually managed to free it up fully by the time I hit the upper Richmond Road.




I had the same on the rear brake. I guessed it was where water had got in the (outer) cable and settled where it ran under the frame. So changed cables and no problems now.


----------



## Simontm (30 Nov 2016)

Well a bit of tinkering and I've got a back brake again but loads of travel on the brifter - which I'll try and sort out at home. Since the bike was fine yesterday and it's been dry, I have no idea what caused it.


----------



## Twizit (30 Nov 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I had the same on the rear brake. I guessed it was where water had got in the (outer) cable and settled where it ran under the frame. So changed cables and no problems now.


I sold the bike instead 

.... actually nothing to do with the brakes, or at least not directly. I didn't get on with the bike overall (Norco Threshold - we use Evans for our Cycle to Work...) so swapped it out for a very good deal on a 1x11 set up On One Ti Pickenflick - which just happens to have hydraulics rather than cables


----------



## Simontm (30 Nov 2016)

Cold ride home but since I've dropped soooo much speed thought I'd take it easy. 
Numpty count:0


----------



## markharry66 (1 Dec 2016)

Have started new job so new route.
I live in mottingham and work in shortlands. Cant stand hill from bromley to shortlands so many blind corners.
Traffic gets backed up e erynight near Grove park. Numpty count this morning two close overtakes on blindspot corners.


----------



## Simontm (1 Dec 2016)

So slow at the moment. Reckon the illness has shaved a few mph off my average.
Quite quiet on the roads apart from huge traffic jam at Hammersmith. 
Numpty count: 3 bus turned into me for no apparent reason (no bus stop or turning or obstruction on his right) causing me to stop suddenly which was a bit hair-raising. The other 2 were cyclists. One tried to find an inside overtake that wasn't there nudging me towards the middle of road while the other wheel-sucked me for about 1/4 of a mile which would have seen him ram into me if I had to brake suddenly


----------



## ianrauk (1 Dec 2016)

markharry66 said:


> Cant stand hill from bromley to shortlands



Which hill is this Mark?


----------



## Arjimlad (1 Dec 2016)

Did a shorter route today on treated roads, yet I felt very sick as I approached work. Got in the shower & felt much worse, waves of nausea without being sick and I ended up lying down with my feet in the shower & my head by the door passed out. When I came round which must have been after a good five minutes, I had bashed my elbow & there was blood everywhere. I managed to get myself dressed & got some help.

Everyone assumed I had fallen off my bike as the small cut was dressed by a colleague !

Thankfully I am feeling much better after a rest and there are doughnuts in the office today as well. I have no idea what caused the nausea.


----------



## Leaway2 (1 Dec 2016)

Arjimlad said:


> Did a shorter route today on treated roads, yet I felt very sick as I approached work. Got in the shower & felt much worse, waves of nausea without being sick and I ended up lying down with my feet in the shower & my head by the door passed out. When I came round which must have been after a good five minutes, I had bashed my elbow & there was blood everywhere. I managed to get myself dressed & got some help.
> 
> Everyone assumed I had fallen off my bike as the small cut was dressed by a colleague !
> 
> Thankfully I am feeling much better after a rest and there are doughnuts in the office today as well. I have no idea what caused the nausea.


GWS matey. That'll teach you, doing a shorter route!


----------



## Arjimlad (1 Dec 2016)

Leaway2 said:


> GWS matey. That'll teach you, doing a shorter route!


Thanks !

I wasn't helped by using the wrong gloves- Aldi winter cycling gloves with liners rather than the ski gloves. Stupid boy.


----------



## RoubaixCube (1 Dec 2016)

Bloody cold. Garmin was telling me it was close to 3'c. Felt rather refreshing with the cool air rushing over my face. A few nice drivers gave way to me and saved me from getting in a bit of a pickle when got stuck in the middle of filtering when traffic started to move. 

Love to be cycling in the minus. Gotten -2'c onmy commutes home recently


----------



## Twizit (1 Dec 2016)

Arjimlad said:


> Did a shorter route today on treated roads, yet I felt very sick as I approached work. Got in the shower & felt much worse, waves of nausea without being sick and I ended up lying down with my feet in the shower & my head by the door passed out. When I came round which must have been after a good five minutes, I had bashed my elbow & there was blood everywhere. I managed to get myself dressed & got some help.
> 
> Everyone assumed I had fallen off my bike as the small cut was dressed by a colleague !
> 
> Thankfully I am feeling much better after a rest and there are doughnuts in the office today as well. I have no idea what caused the nausea.


Blimey - GWS


----------



## summerdays (1 Dec 2016)

Arjimlad said:


> Did a shorter route today on treated roads, yet I felt very sick as I approached work. Got in the shower & felt much worse, waves of nausea without being sick and I ended up lying down with my feet in the shower & my head by the door passed out. When I came round which must have been after a good five minutes, I had bashed my elbow & there was blood everywhere. I managed to get myself dressed & got some help.
> 
> Everyone assumed I had fallen off my bike as the small cut was dressed by a colleague !
> 
> Thankfully I am feeling much better after a rest and there are doughnuts in the office today as well. I have no idea what caused the nausea.


Take care and head home early, the mist rolled into Bradley Stoke about 1 ish.....


----------



## summerdays (1 Dec 2016)

Commute in this morning was really really cold (ok bike computer said -3). I ended up putting on my Down jacket I had brought to wear later on!

Homeward commute started sunny then the mist rolled in, kept going out of the mist back into sunshine and now the mist has reached home! If this stays it might be pea soup by the morning.


----------



## Simontm (1 Dec 2016)

GWS @Arjimlad


----------



## Simontm (1 Dec 2016)

Reasonable ride home but lots of traffic again except on Kew Road where I basically had the entire stretch to myself thanks to a bus holding everyone else up just south of Kew bridge. 
I see the new trick is for drivers to cut down the space on passenger side so you can't get past- explains what the bus driver was doing this morning 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Dec 2016)

27km ride home from work. Christ it was wet and windy. Its howling around the house now. But tomorrow is supposed to be calm and sunny. I have got the day off.


----------



## Arjimlad (1 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> Take care and head home early, the mist rolled into Bradley Stoke about 1 ish.....



Thanks - my support vehicle collected me and the bike. My elbow feels like there is a bit chipped off graunching about under the skin but x-rays say otherwise. Off the bike for a week or so I guess. And off the bass, and the shooting, and driving will have to be given up for a few days too whilst full movement comes back. Funny how everyone assumes I fell off the bike !!


----------



## markharry66 (2 Dec 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Which hill is this Mark?


One leading down from bromley


----------



## ianrauk (2 Dec 2016)

markharry66 said:


> One leading down from bromley


Lol that could be many.

I'm think you are meaning Church Hill which runs along the park.

I love that hill. My aim is to hit 40mph on every descent.


----------



## Simontm (2 Dec 2016)

Quicker ride in but legs aren't up to full speed yet. Traffic OK except one merc and after four months or so I still can't get used to the crowding of cyclists around lights - especially the slower ones who park up in front of you so you have to get round them on the push off.
Numpty count: 1 the merc. I was heading into Kew Rd from the Richmond roundabout and first he tries to shove me out of the way but I stayed in primary then gave me a punishment pass just before Deer Park


----------



## tallliman (2 Dec 2016)

Getting frustrated by not being able to ride this week....things outside of work taking preference. Will have to ride at the weekend and try and make up for it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Dec 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Lol that could be many.
> 
> I'm think you are meaning Church Hill which runs along the park.
> 
> I love that hill. My aim is to hit 40mph on every descent.



See you broke 11,000 miles for the year this morning.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Dec 2016)

tallliman said:


> Getting frustrated by not being able to ride this week....things outside of work taking preference. Will have to ride at the weekend and try and make up for it.



I'm hoping to get out tomorrow, going to head up to Nice Pies  and


----------



## ianrauk (2 Dec 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> See you broke 11,000 miles for the year this morning.




So I did. Cheers.
Must admit. I'm a little in the cycle doldrums at the moment. Tiny bit of mojo missing. Not sure I will crack the 12,000 this year.


----------



## RoubaixCube (2 Dec 2016)

Caught up with another fellow Triban owner while on route this morning and got chatting with him. Everything was gravy till i asked why he was riding a Giant instead of his Triban. Unfortunately it had been stolen but partially his fault as he was popping into the shop for just a few mins an didnt think to lock the bike properly. I think he said they undid the QR, slipped the wheel off and ran off with the rest of his bike.

Was a nice 520

Though on a side note, i think the Giant he was riding was a stolen one too... He bought it off gumtree for £300 has 105 components on the bike and told me the guy he bought it off said he originally bought it for £1000... That doesn't sound right


----------



## Smithbat (2 Dec 2016)

Yay, no frost meant i could ride again this morning. I am so very wary of ice as there is a lot of me to come crashing to the ground. Nothing of note to report, except the normal stupid van who things that if you leave a 2 foot gap at the start of a cycle path then that is enough for me to get past without having to slow down to a stop.


----------



## John_S (2 Dec 2016)

Had an annoying incident today!

I was riding along a main road which also has a parade of shops on my left hand side per the direction I was riding in. I then needed to make a make a right hand turn into a side road. I had signalled and manoeuvered into the position to turn right but there was oncoming traffic towards me going in the other direction and so I had to wait in the road waiting for all of the oncoming traffic to pass.

Whilst waiting for the road to clear so that I could make my turn there was a car parked on the path at the parade of shops. Its bonnet was facing the shops and they then reversed out into the road exactly where I was driving straight into me. I had seen the car coming but I had nowhere to go because my only escape route would have been into the oncoming lane of traffic. The car then hit me knocking me off and so was forced with the fall to step into the oncoming lane of traffic. Fortunately the oncoming cars stopped.

At this point the driver of the card (it was a Saab, a 93 I think) realised that they had hit something so they stopped and wound down their window. They were very sorry and apologetic. Fortunately there was no major harm done but it could have been worse if it happened at the wrong moment when an oncoming car from the other lane was at my exact point.


----------



## Leaway2 (2 Dec 2016)

Arjimlad said:


> . Funny how everyone assumes I fell off the bike !!



Reminds me of the likely lads episode, where Bob and Thelma are due to go skiing. Cue everyone ribbing Bob about how he will hurt himself. Bob comes back unscathed but slips on the aircraft steps, twists his ankle, and cant convince anyone of the truth.


----------



## Arjimlad (2 Dec 2016)

Leaway2 said:


> Reminds me of the likely lads episode, where Bob and Thelma are due to go skiing. Cue everyone ribbing Bob about how he will hurt himself. Bob comes back unscathed but slips on the aircraft steps, twists his ankle, and cant convince anyone of the truth.



That happened to a friend of mine, she tripped on a kerb at the bus station after coming back from ski-ing & broke her ankle!


----------



## summerdays (2 Dec 2016)

Arjimlad said:


> That happened to a friend of mine, she tripped on a kerb at the bus station after coming back from ski-ing & broke her ankle!


How have you been today? Two different friends have told me about a sickness bug doing the rounds... hopefully that isn't what caused you to feel unwell.


----------



## tallliman (2 Dec 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm hoping to get out tomorrow, going to head up to Nice Pies  and



Cool, aiming to go out tomorrow morning for a bit. Nice pies is in consideration for my stop but need to find a long way to get there.


----------



## Arjimlad (2 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> How have you been today? Two different friends have told me about a sickness bug doing the rounds... hopefully that isn't what caused you to feel unwell.



Much better thanks, no sickness bug, not sure what brought on the nausea. Elbow a bit painful and some whiplash-like neck pain too. My head landed on my clothing bag when I fell, I reckon, which was very lucky.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Dec 2016)

tallliman said:


> Cool, aiming to go out tomorrow morning for a bit. Nice pies is in consideration for my stop but need to find a long way to get there.



My planned route has the cafe stop at 82 miles, that way once I am full of tea and cake I can free wheel home for a kip.


----------



## tallliman (2 Dec 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> My planned route has the cafe stop at 82 miles, that way once I am full of tea and cake I can free wheel home for a kip.



Holler if youre coming by loughborough! I'm tempted to head toward Kegworth, the Cotgrave, Long Clawson then up the Ridge and back toward Nice Pies


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Dec 2016)

tallliman said:


> Holler if youre coming by loughborough! I'm tempted to head toward Kegworth, the Cotgrave, Long Clawson then up the Ridge and back toward Nice Pies



Most of the route is south, I should be at nice pies around 12, assuming I get up and out of the door for 06:30


----------



## tallliman (2 Dec 2016)

I may see you there then!


----------



## Simontm (2 Dec 2016)

Again busy on the roads tonight, must be why there are fewer cyclists  somehow I've ended up with a sore shin, feels like a shin splint so will rest this weekend.
Numpty count:0


----------



## RoubaixCube (2 Dec 2016)

Caught a lot of drizzle on the way home. Fair few nobbers in private mini cabs making really close passes. I had a bus deliberately accelerate past and cut in front of me to get to the next stop but only to get stuck in traffic 20 yards away. I was battling a foreign coach using the bus lane for a good half of my journey, We were leap frogging every 5-6mins but this guy was passing so closely i was almost bricking it.

This Friday night ride home seems to be a lot more riskier then last few.


----------



## r04DiE (2 Dec 2016)

Back to my regular 200 km per week after a few weeks off the bike. Both of today's commutes were nice, the one home cut short due to a puncture, so I rode the last 5 or so km out of the saddle to the town where my daughter was singing this evening (at the Christmas Market), got a lift home from there. Bourbon when I got home. Nice.


----------



## RoubaixCube (3 Dec 2016)

Bloody cold but nice bit of sunshine out hete. Perfect for a morning jaunt or training ride. Honestly beautiful bit of winter sun. Air is fresh and roads are fairly clear


----------



## Lonestar (3 Dec 2016)

No problems with commute in.Cycle Commute 163 of a predicted 177..Only the lights at Tower gateway were the problem again...So walked across and this time I think they changed.If they did that would be the first time in ages on one of my early morning commutes.

Coming back was hard going considering I was knackered having woken up just after 1am and not being able to sleep the leaving for work at just before 5am.Also hadn't felt at my best on leaving but improved.Didn't realise I had such a good tailwind (I take it) at the time.

*On The Return.*

Up Poplar High Street a minicab pulled from a parked position on the right and as I overtook him on his right I saw the dickhead was on his mobile.

Had been really going at the 50x17 fixed gearing in the headwind and applying a bit of torque on pulling away at the lights at Canning Town (Near the McDonalds) the chain went crunch at a bad time with a car baying to get past me and I limped onto the pavement...Chain was well loose so after 162½ commutes I actually needed my tools....Tightened chain up and it gave me extra energy for the final push home down the dreaded Balaam Street and Stopford Road.

When I got home applied some WD40 and spun the chain and it didn't seem right.On further inspection I was absolutely stunned with what I found.

Where the obvious missing bit of chain and two links to the right the master link looks well dodgy.

What a crap chain that was.

I think at one time I did 219 commutes in a year (and I may have beaten it when I didn't keep records.) probably with some overtime thrown in but now I do as little overtime as I can.Plus we do 4 day weeks of 35 hours.Unlike the old days where we worked seven day stretches although shorter days up to an extent.When privatization (In 1997) came we were working 44½ hours hence more commutes.Though the hours dropped down to where they are now.


----------



## Simontm (5 Dec 2016)

Legs are starting to come back so fairly quick ride in. Got through Hammersmith just as they were sealing off the station and road due to an evacuation alert.
Strike tomorrow, roads will be sooo much fun.
Numpty count:0


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Dec 2016)

Lonestar said:


> No problems with commute in.Cycle Commute 163 of a predicted 177..Only the lights at Tower gateway were the problem again...So walked across and this time I think they changed.If they did that would be the first time in ages on one of my early morning commutes.
> 
> Coming back was hard going considering I was knackered having woken up just after 1am and not being able to sleep the leaving for work at just before 5am.Also hadn't felt at my best on leaving but improved.Didn't realise I had such a good tailwind (I take it) at the time.
> 
> ...



Eeek.. you were fortunate that didn't break more, or flex & jam up.


----------



## summerdays (5 Dec 2016)

Commute generally unremarkable apart from being cold. Just missed one set of lights so stopped and waited. I was just noticing an odd glow on a vehicle the other side of the traffic lights (and about to look behind) when suddenly a horn sounded right behind my ear! An ambulance had approached the lights without using their siren so I didn't realise they were there. So I rolled forward over the line to let them by. Wish they had used the siren a little further away though.


----------



## Leaway2 (5 Dec 2016)

My road was covered in ice/frost, so I walked to the main road which had been gritted and were all clear. just took it easy. Strangely it was warmer than I expected it to be.


----------



## Stevie Mcluskey (5 Dec 2016)

First commute after a weeks holiday from work. Cold and frosty up in East Kilbride. Didn't manage out at all last week so glad to get back in to it again.
My first year deciding to commute with road bike (Giant Defy 4) instead of the hybrid and so far so good.


----------



## martint235 (5 Dec 2016)

Don't care what my thermometer said, this morning was colder than last Tuesday! An easy commute in though as I don't see any point in pushing it in the dark and cold


----------



## John_S (5 Dec 2016)

It was cold again (Garmin said -3 but I've no idea how accurate that is) this morning and I'm hoping it's warmed up a bit, even if only by a couple of degrees, by the time that I'm riding home.

Like martin235 above said I just took it nice an easy in the hope that the tortoise manages to get to work in one piece.


----------



## Simontm (5 Dec 2016)

Slightly warmer route back. Not a lot to say.
Numpty count:2 A couple of lovely drivers opposite me letting cars out of side roads so had to slam the anchors on a couple of times. One woman looked perplexed as I applauded her.


----------



## RoubaixCube (5 Dec 2016)

Any londoners around the angel islington area leading to Holloway road tell me if its clear from flooding?


----------



## John_S (5 Dec 2016)

It was a really damp ride home tonight! Not that it was raining but the air was just really damp which made it a bit miserable.

When I was in the city you could see the mist hanging there in the light of the street lamps. Then when I got out in the sticks I kept going between patches of thick mist that at some points seemed to swallow me up and I could only see a few metres ahead.

Garmin said -3 by the time I got home.


----------



## tallliman (6 Dec 2016)

Descending in thick fog summed up my ride in today. For parts of it, I only knew whether I was going up or downhill due to the level of effort required.


----------



## rivers (6 Dec 2016)

First ride into work in far too long due to various reasons. It was glorious, and I wore shorts. My legs were slightly nippy at the start of my ride, but quickly warmed up. Numpty count: 2 pedestrians. They were walking towards me on a narrow section of path, cycles coming the other way, so I stopped a few metres in front of them, waiting for some sort of clear way to proceed. Cue the evil death glare because how dare I stop and make them have to single out.


----------



## Simontm (6 Dec 2016)

Misty and chilled ride in. A few more bikes than yesterday.
Numpty count: 1 cyclist just pulled out of a side road onto Bayswater making me take avoidance


----------



## summerdays (6 Dec 2016)

It is damp and misty out.... the sort that clings to the bike and lights to get you wet! Looks though it may be starting to clear now?


----------



## Smithbat (6 Dec 2016)

Very misty and eerie this morning which I found lovely to ride in. I can't help a small smile when I ride past colleagues stuck in the traffic. I have raised the saddle slightly on my bike and I know it is probably all in my head but I am sure I am going a bit faster....

No idiots at all on my way to work, in fact a very nice chap in a convertible MG who sat behind me through the narrow bit and when he went past me at a safe speed and distance, now why can't all people be like that!


----------



## fossyant (6 Dec 2016)

Got to hand it to the ninja on a BSO MTB last night. He made it all the way down the A57 from Manchester over the motorway roundabout with no lights or reflectives. Skilz


----------



## JD42 (6 Dec 2016)

From the coach parked across a marked cycle route to the half a dozen idiots who think cycling in the dark and fog with no lights is acceptable.. it was just another normal plod into Bristol.


----------



## Simontm (6 Dec 2016)

Roads looked greasy but bike fairly firm so that was nice. For the first time ever there was no traffic on the North side of Kew Bridge which threw me a bit when I realised I could just bomb up the bridge until I hit the traffic the other side. 
Speaking of traffic - there was a broken down bus on the Roundabout for Twickenham/Petersham Rd. Police were there to look useful but that was about it so I had Petersham Road all to myself until the lights watching oncoming cars thinking 'that's a hell of a wait you're about to have'.
Numpty count: 1+5pedestrians. Another cyclist decided to just enter the main road without a care in the world but this time straight across me as he wanted to turn right. Just ahead of him about five pedestrians decided that walking across a busy road like Chiswick High Road in dull, dark conditions straight into cars and cyclists was fiiiinnnnneeee


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Dec 2016)

Came home at dinner time to swap the ice bike for the tricross, was nice riding up hills tonight without the extra two brakes slowing me down.


----------



## hennbell (6 Dec 2016)

Here in Canada we are getting our first blast of winter -20C, with the wind -32C, very cold indeed.


----------



## Lonestar (6 Dec 2016)

rivers said:


> First ride into work in far too long due to various reasons. It was glorious, and I wore shorts. My legs were slightly nippy at the start of my ride, but quickly warmed up. Numpty count: 2 pedestrians. They were walking towards me on a narrow section of path, cycles coming the other way, so I stopped a few metres in front of them, waiting for some sort of clear way to proceed. Cue the evil death glare because how dare I stop and make them have to single out.



That's nothing.Almost saw a pedestrian run down by quite a fast moped about 10pm coming from south-north up to Blackfriars Bridge....I was waiting at the lights on the road up from Waterloo proceeding in the Southwark Bridge direction.The chicken dance saved her and she didn't seem bothered.Moped was definitely going too fast though.Pedestrian in dark clothing probably didn't help with pedestrian unaware of anything anyway.


----------



## I like Skol (7 Dec 2016)

Tired for my final ride home of the week last night. Felt like riding through treacle but my ave speed wasn't down at all at nearly 16mph? It was WARM though, took my fleece hat off just before leaving the bike shed and I was very glad I did


----------



## Simontm (7 Dec 2016)

Warm ride in compared with recently - just base layer and winter jersey on top. Very greasy on the roads and my make shift catcher seems to be working, shame I got splattered by a couple of SCRs who didn't want to ruin the lines of their bikes or add a gnat's arse of weight onto their bikes. 
Speaking of SCRs, the closeness of their passing. If I did that to them in a car they'd be screaming blue bloody murder. 
Numpty count:0 close passing aside


----------



## Twizit (7 Dec 2016)

Dark, damp, greasy but it beats getting on a train packed full of coughing, sneezing commuters.

Very dark and empty through Richmond Park this morning. So dark that I only spotted the ninja pedestrian when I got within 20 metres of him. Perfectly within his rights to be there but my god he wasn't easy to spot being head to toe in black, and no torch or reflective bits, and my front light isn't exactly short on power.

One numpty motorcyclist who tried for the classic pull out from a side road on my right, then try to overtake me and go for the left hook into a side road on my left 20 metres further up the road I was riding along. Thankfully he thought better of it and left himself stranded in the middle of the road with a view choice expletives from me in his ear.

Still enjoyed the ride in


----------



## JD42 (7 Dec 2016)

Would like to thank the vw driver who wouldn't wait whilst going through a narrow section of roadworks..went for the overtake and forced me into the bloody traffic cones . Constant battle is doing my head in trying to get to and from work on the bike.


----------



## Smithbat (7 Dec 2016)

Well I had a lovely ride, I decided to go out earlier and do a couple of extra miles. Watched the sunrise over the town as I rode along the back streets. Only one daft bint who pulled out in front of me. Got to work 10 minutes before start time all rosy cheeked and glowing.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Dec 2016)

Well that was a very mild commute in this morning. Dispensed with the knee warmers. Almost tropical.

Had some great fun riding in today along the A21. I nice bit of friendly SCR with a couple of other cyclists meant for rapid progress. I managed to lose them for a while as I latched on to the back of a passing scooter. I got a most fantastic tow for a while. Got to a set of lights/junction, the scooterist (?) said he could see me in his mirrors, checked his speedo and said he was topping out at 27mph. Said it's amazing at how quick some of us cyclists are.
Jolly good fun.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Dec 2016)

JD42 said:


> Would like to thank the vw driver who wouldn't wait whilst going through a narrow section of roadworks..went for the overtake and forced me into the bloody traffic cones . Constant battle is doing my head in trying to get to and from work on the bike.




Always take a strong primary in situations like this, middle of the lane at least. That way there is no way they could get past. Don't feel bad about doing that either and try not to be intimidated. Once through, give a wave of thanks.


----------



## Andrew_P (7 Dec 2016)

Hot, Hot, Hot back in shorts and long sleeve. Left the boots on and long socks couldn't be bothered to find the other stuff and cleat up the summer shoes. 11 Degrees that's quite a serious wtf for the 7/12 still wore a hat and gloves still which is another, why?. Once in winter commute mode I find it strangely hard to switch around almost like disbelief of the weather forecast. I even packed my jacket and leg warmers just in case its cold tonight! Nothing to say about the drivers, made worse by road works and Southern strike just so fed up with drivers in charge of cars\lorries\motorbikes whilst mega irritated with everything and everyone!!


downside to shorts was getting salted legs and then topped off with Cow dung mixed with moisture from the road, lovely jubbly


----------



## martint235 (7 Dec 2016)

So I'm on call this week and I've got the lurgy. Got through last night ok, cleared my diary to work from home today and my laptop died so I've had to get a train into central London to have a new laptop built. Oh joy


----------



## prawny (7 Dec 2016)

Two close passes from the same white van man this morning. Tempted to grass him up to WM Police, I have both on video. 

Rounded off a nice extended ride when I though my freehub was dead 2.5miles in, limped back home and realised I had a huge sycamore leaf wrapped around the cassette. Cleaned it up and set off again. 

Ended up flogging myself for 25 miles instead of a nice 20 mile pootle that I had planned.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Dec 2016)

Totally unremarkable commute this morning except for the fact that at 07:43 I went past 9000 total miles this year.


----------



## summerdays (7 Dec 2016)

I enjoyed the mildness today so much warmer than Monday!


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Dec 2016)

Wet and windy...again.


----------



## 13 rider (7 Dec 2016)

1 mile from work tonight and the horrid feeling of a soft rear tyre yes a puncture . Just got off the bike inspecting the wheel .When I saw a dog walker approaching and it's a colleague from work sees I'm in trouble and says I live just round the corner come round and We can fix it in the garage . So quick walk and then he offers me a coffee and a lift home so wimped out and took the lift I now owe my colleague a favour . I'll look at the tyre tomorrow as I'm off work


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Dec 2016)

13 rider said:


> 1 mile from work tonight and the horrid feeling of a soft rear tyre yes a puncture . Just got off the bike inspecting the wheel .When I saw a dog walker approaching and it's a colleague from work sees I'm in trouble and says I live just round the corner come round and We can fix it in the garage . So quick walk and then he offers me a coffee and a lift home so wimped out and took the lift I missed my colleague a favour . I'll look at the tyre tomorrow as I'm off work



Bloody lightweight.


----------



## 13 rider (7 Dec 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Bloody lightweight.


Well he did offer it would have been rude to turn him down 
Taking the back wheel off with the pannier rack on is a bit off a faff and in the dark I took the easy route


----------



## Simontm (7 Dec 2016)

It was drive like a dick night tonight with close passes, pull outs, sudden turns in roads and one cab driver who basically did a bike, passed up the inside then pulled up in front of myself and a motorcyclists past the lights. He then tried to cut my path leading to a few choice words at him. 
Once south of the river it was just traffic, traffic, traffic all the way home - still meant drivers couldn't do anything too dickish.
Numpty count: too many to count


----------



## Simontm (8 Dec 2016)

Nice ride in. Realised my seat was too low so raised it, which in turn raised my speed and hopefully will also help on the shin splint issue. 
Numpty count: 1 car had passed me just before the Hammersmith one-way and promptly flashed the lights to let another car pull out to turn right  I said "Thanks very much" then moved outwards in front of them for the ped crossing bend (nicer turn and that way you can see if a person is crossing, bit of a blind corner from the inside) which prompted a beep from the car and a finger from me. I then heard the cyclist behind me have a word who, when he caught up with me simple said "Bloody drivers"


----------



## Sixmile (8 Dec 2016)

Had my chain jump out of my lower jockey wheel guard so pulled over and was bemused at how the chain manages to jump through a gap half the width of it. after a bit of huffing and puffing and thoughts of what I'll do if this doesn't go back in, I finally squeezed it through and went on my merry way.

I spent ages cleaning the bike last night, I'm embarrassed how neglected my bike was, but it felt like it was going much better this morning.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Dec 2016)

Had to get the train to work today.
It was absolute hell on earth. The previous service was cancelled and the train I was on was 4 carriages short so you can imagine the carnage as it made its way up the line.


----------



## I like Skol (8 Dec 2016)

Was peeing down as we ate breakfast this morning so Skol Jnr was grumbling about not cycling the 2.5 miles to school and taking the car instead. Nonsense said I, and promptly dug out some over-trousers and an old Btwin rain jacket that used to be his bigger brothers. Cue big grins and chatty commentary from Jnr all the way to school


----------



## Smithbat (8 Dec 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Had to get the train to work today.
> It was absolute hell on earth. The previous service was cancelled and the train I was on was 4 carriages short so you can imagine the carnage as it made its way up the line.


I have liked this but only to show support. I got a train into London last week for a VAT update, how people do it every day I will never ever know.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Dec 2016)

Smithbat said:


> I have liked this but only to show support. I got a train into London last week for a VAT update, how people do it every day I will never ever know.




It was one of the reasons I decided to take up cycle commuting again over 10 years ago. It was hell then. It's hell now.


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Dec 2016)

Back on the bike at last after a week, for an easy 6 mile bimble into the office. It was still dark enough to show off my battery-powered Christmas lights to good effect as well. Ho ho ho !


----------



## Leaway2 (8 Dec 2016)

Good Lord it was raining this morning. Got to work, got changed. Looked out of the window to see it had stopped raining


----------



## I like Skol (8 Dec 2016)

Leaway2 said:


> Good Lord it was raining this morning. Got to work, got changed. Looked out of the window to see it had stopped raining


Yes, I copped for that too on the schoolrun


----------



## edrobbin (8 Dec 2016)

I was struck by the courtesy of a WVM this evening - bad traffic, big queue, not enough room on right, so I head up the left. White transit stopped millimetres from the kerb. He actually pulled out to let me pass. I wave thanks, he flashes. Good karma.

Must have been a cyclist


----------



## edrobbin (8 Dec 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Yes, I copped for that too on the schoolrun



Just noticed your bike list - I had a 1991/2 GT Zaskar LE - Bought it off a semi-pro rider who was on my course at uni. That was what student loans were for!


----------



## I like Skol (8 Dec 2016)

edrobbin said:


> Just noticed your bike list - I had a 1991/2 GT Zaskar LE - Bought it off a semi-pro rider who was on my course at uni. That was what student loans were for!


Funnily enough my 1st and only student loan went on an MTB back in 1991/2. I didn't go back to do the second year because I needed to earn some cash to feed my bike/car/girl habit


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Dec 2016)

The nice weather this morning seemed to bring all the cyclists back out, saw more this morning than I've seen in the last six weeks or so. They'd all disappeared by tonight though.


----------



## Lonestar (8 Dec 2016)

ianrauk said:


> It was one of the reasons I decided to take up cycle commuting again over 10 years ago. It was hell then. It's hell now.



Same here many years ago.I haven't been on a tube train for over two years and a bus even longer.

Three pedestrians stepped out on me from parked cars or in traffic in the last two days.One in Forest Gate yesterday and one in a Leytonstone backstreet today but managed to avoid or stop.Not so lucky on the return up Poplar High Street tonight where a ped stepped out from the traffic while I was filtering down the middle and I saw him very late as he was dressed in black and I caught him with my left shoulder and I think it just caught him by surprise as he said "oof" but he didn't lose his phone which he was staring at as he crossed in between.No apology so I guess it was my fault.

Must say I feel guilty and unprofessional though.


----------



## Simontm (8 Dec 2016)

Weird behaviour from a bus on the way from battersea to Wandsworth, every time a bike got near he closed down the gap and actually went into the bike lane. Greasy ride home and to top it off the front discbrake is rubbing so either I need to reset the wheel again or basically it's automatic readjust? Is it f... frankly. 
Numpty count:0


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2016)

A hilly (well, for cambridgeshire) 5 mile commute to the station this morning into a stiff headwind, in the peeing rain and on roads that seemed to have magically accumulated a half inch coating of liquid mud overnight. Return to the station this evening and couldn't even get back onto my bike. Took me several attempts before I could slowly wobble off home... 

At least nearly all of the bike commuters had already gone home, so no one was witness to my moment of shame  This commuting lark is far harder than it looks...


----------



## rivers (9 Dec 2016)

Lovely ride in this morning. I had to take off my jacket over by Temple Meads as I was overheating. As I was cycling down Siston Hill along the cycle path, a deer bounded across in front of me. That was quite cool. Numpty count: 1. A WVM decided to undertake me in a roundabout so he could exit before I did. That was fun


----------



## Twizit (9 Dec 2016)

Nothing of interest to report this morning... especially given it was completed on the train... which was delayed as usual 

I did see my first live badger cycling through Richmond Park last night though. Looked as surprised to see me as I was to see it!


----------



## Leaway2 (9 Dec 2016)

Twizit said:


> I did see my first live badger cycling through Richmond Park last night though. Looked as surprised to see me as I was to see it!


A cycling Badger. Wow.


----------



## Arjimlad (9 Dec 2016)

Leaway2 said:


> A cycling Badger. Wow.



Have you never heard of a Brocks saddle ? Made by badgers, for badgers.


----------



## Twizit (9 Dec 2016)

Leaway2 said:


> A cycling Badger. Wow.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Dec 2016)

Bumped into a lad this morning who I hadn't seen for ages, he extended his route and we had a good natter for about 12 miles, made a nice change to riding solo. Good job it was dark, the bike is filthier than the filithiest person from the planet filth, I know what I'm doing tomorrow morning


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Dec 2016)

Twizit said:


> Nothing of interest to report this morning... especially given it was completed on the train... which was delayed as usual
> 
> I did see my first live badger cycling through Richmond Park last night though. Looked as surprised to see me as I was to see it!




Did he look like this?







or this?


----------



## Simontm (12 Dec 2016)

So there was no fog despite what the Beeb app said and no rain despite what AccuWeather said so an easier ride in than I thought except for my front brake. At an absolute loss as to what to do. It just keeps rubbing. I've reset the calipers, reset the wheel, checked the rotor and it still rubs 
Numpty count:0


----------



## prawny (12 Dec 2016)

Today was national maneuver - mirror - signal day. 

Twice I had drivers cut across me then start indicating afterwards, like that was a suitable alternative to stopping.


----------



## Simontm (12 Dec 2016)

So the drizzle arrived leaving a greasy, nasty mush in certain places. Seemed to be drive like a dick day again but all the action was ahead of me in town so I could see the idiocy from a safe range. Couldn't work out why it was fairly quiet my side of London then remembered private schools must have broken up this week. Lastly getting a bit annoyed at SCRs. 1) dickheads, that red thing ahead of you. That's called a red light you stop at it. Or if you've actually managed to stop (perhaps an artic is going through) it is traditional to wait for the lights to change before going through the junction. 2) again, if you had a car passing you so close you'd be screaming blue murder. Three times I saw you slice other cyclists once, me! Space for cyclists includes your actions.
Numpty count: 1 me!! For some reason, I completely forgot to tether on the. Panniers which promptly went flying once we hit the London potholes. Kudos to the driver who slammed his brakes on rather than run over them


----------



## Bazzer (12 Dec 2016)

A bit chilly in places with the freezing fog this morning, but 'kin'ell, both to and from work more cyclists than I have ever seen.  This morning 10, (bearing in mind I leave home at 5.20am), numpty count of riders without lights 3. This evening way more, but the numpty county well into the teens. Stopped counting at 15. I mean WTF! It's dark and just to make viz worse, it's drizzling. Jeez, motorists piss me off sometimes, but some people really should nominate themselves for the Darwin awards.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (13 Dec 2016)

I have summer weather so far this week.  Yesterday on my 90 minute commute home, it was 32 when I left and 30 at home, and today it was 36 and 33.


----------



## Simontm (13 Dec 2016)

Because of Christmas dos I have limited rides in this week so took the opportunity to ditch the panniers this morning. I was hoping to ease pressure on my shin but didn't expect to be as fast as I was! Shows how much drag is on them things but will be put back on for Monday and pick up gear.
Numpty count: 3 2 vans thought it would be funny to block the cycle lane as I was coming up to them. And finally, a SCR in Castilli get up who got annoyed at me for impugning his manhood by overtaking him yesterday (panniers on natch) decided to block me in today at Hammersmith. Heading towards Kensington he blocked me so I couldn't move out and around the turning cars ahead, as soon as I slowed down, he kicked down and bombed ahead. Told him to give cyclists space when I caught up with him at Olympia


----------



## Sixmile (13 Dec 2016)

I got an angry blast of a horn on the way home yesterday as a car coming towards me was having to overtake a stationary car on his side of the road and therefore needed a few metres of my side. I was exacting the same manoeuvre at the very same time on my side of the road as I was overtaking a stationary car on my side, that happened to be parallel with the other parked car. I though, didn't need to infringe of the oncoming lane but this young chap must've felt I should've grinded to a halt to let him have the right of way and use both sides of the road as he wished. I was raging at myself for not swinging around and confronting the wee nutjob with his illegally sized number plates and coilovers which *may* not have been disclosed on his insurance. As it was I rode on home but it was far too warm yesterday, I'm going to have to drop a layer or two.

Dropped a top and bottom layer this morning, swapped my skull cap for a headband, went down to just one pair of socks and it was a far better run in this morning!


----------



## Simontm (13 Dec 2016)

Well that was nice. Absolutely fine until Ham Common when some A-hole in a Volvo estate objected to me taking primary to get past some parked cars heading into the parade. First he was up me arse revving away and then when overtaking turned into me, luckily had space to move and had some choice words with him as he sat in the q at the lights. Then, just before Evans at Kingston, I saw a van waiting to turn right so moved out of bus lane to say 'Hi, I know conditions are poor so I'm here!' To which he started to go causing the anchors to be slammed. 
Needless to say Numpty count: 2


----------



## tallliman (13 Dec 2016)

Hot ride in this morning, really warm sticky damp ride home. Decided winter jersey plus waterproof the best option for the latter but it wasn't pleasant.


----------



## Reynard (13 Dec 2016)

It couldn't quite decide whether to rain or not this morning, so was more of a scotch mist than anything else. Pretty mild though. Uneventful ride to Ely station, arrive just in time to bagsy the very last empty bike rack. Yes, it was one on the top deck of the two-tier racks - someone had left it in the down position. Anyways, I got my bike on, locked it up and then struggled to push it back into place.

Fast forward to tonight, get back to Ely, can't pull the rack down to release bike. Now I know *why* it was the last rack left... Anyways, two kind (and significantly taller) gentlemen cyclists who had come in on the same train as me responded to a short female in distress and managed to manhandle the rack down. And they admired my bike, which was kind of nice.

Again, a mild evening and the waterproof stayed in my backpack for a very enjoyable ride home.


----------



## slowmotion (14 Dec 2016)

West London traffic was a bit thick tonight. A rail strike, and then an accident that closed the main west-bound artery between Earl's Court and Baron's Court. It didn't make much difference to someone on two wheels, but I felt their pain. Outside Olympia, a smart car in a side road was trying to edge out back into town across the outbound, clogged flow. As I nodded and made eye contact, he wound down the window, grinned, thanked me and wished me a Happy Christmas. Fun.


----------



## Smithbat (14 Dec 2016)

My short commute was very pleasant this morning, trundled along quite happily, I even got given lots of space by a biffa lorry. The only numpty was me, I raised my saddle slightly a few days ago and evidently I didn't tighten it sufficiently. Today when sat at a junction, I turned to see what was coming from my left and my whole saddle turned too. Cue a wobble and a somewhat more careful ride the rest of the way. Luckily from the many bits of advice I have been given on here, I have my multitool with me, so it can be sorted quickly. Beautiful sky this morning as well.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Dec 2016)

A very mild morning's commute. Away with the Nightvision jacket and back to the windcheater. The road's seem very quiet as well. And where are all the other cycle commuters? It felt like 28 Days Later today.


----------



## I like Skol (14 Dec 2016)

What an interesting commute!

Started well with the ride in to work last night and me having my preconceptions and prejudices challenged. I was riding up New Zealand in Stockport and because of heavy traffic in the rush hour was facing a continuous queue of cars in the opposite direction. This meant I had a line of cars following me up the hill, for around 1/2 a mile, unable to pass because the road is too narrow. I was pleased that the car directly behind me kept a sensible distance and there was no engine revving or pushing from them all the way up. I was somewhat surprised when the car did eventually pass me to see it was a BMW with private plate, I wasn't expecting that!

Normal service resumed this morning on the way home. Within a couple of hundred yards of leaving work had a Honda Civic pull out on me at a small roundabout. I'm sure they saw me approaching but just seemed to panic as I got there, were confused about what they should do with a bicycle so just went anyway....... Numpty!

Best bit of the whole trip was just as I nearly got home. I was hammering along the bypass/dual carriageway through Ashton when a car squeezed past, beeping and pointing at the cycle lane as he did so. When he joined the inevitable queue for the lights a short distance later I pulled alongside the drivers window to 'discuss' his issues.
His opening gambit was 'Why don't you use the cycle lane, they've spent a lot of money installing that?'
I replied that it is rubbish (I may have said Shite ) because it is bumpy, narrow, crosses side roads and tries to take me off in a direction I am not going because it goes left around a gyratory system when I am going straight on and I wish they hadn't provided it. If I had had more time and breath I would have also added that it is supposed to be one way (one on each side of the dual carriageway) but not unusual to encounter bikes being ridden in the wrong direction (did I already say it is narrow, definitely too narrow to pass another bike).It is supposed to be cycles only, no pedestrians but guess what, it's not unusual to encounter peds (and it is too narrow to safely pass them!). It is overgrown already with bushes further restricting the already narrow path after only 1 yr.
He then complained that it was there for my safety and if someone knocked me off my bike because I wasn't using it whose fault would that be? I said the person who knocked me off. I am perfectly visible so why would someone drive up behind me and hit me? 
His final word as the traffic began to move again was 'Well there's no point talking to you anyway, you're not even wearing a helmet! 
I congratulated him on his 1st class performance and for covering all the usual points. Unfortunately he failed because he didn't mention that all cyclist jump red lights and why doesn't anyone have lights on their bike? (I have two good but not offensive lights at each end).

Anyway, it was a bit of fantastic light entertainment with which to end the commute but I did arrive home feeling even more strongly than usual that I should write a strongly worded letter to the council and the local rag about the shite cycle lane they have wasted so much of my money on!


----------



## mythste (14 Dec 2016)

I like Skol said:


> What an interesting commute!
> 
> Started well with the ride in to work last night and me having my preconceptions and prejudices challenged. I was riding up New Zealand in Stockport and because of heavy traffic in the rush hour was facing a continuous queue of cars in the opposite direction. This meant I had a line of cars following me up the hill, for around 1/2 a mile, unable to pass because the road is too narrow. I was pleased that the car directly behind me kept a sensible distance and there was no engine revving or pushing from them all the way up. I was somewhat surprised when the car did eventually pass me to see it was a BMW with private plate, I wasn't expecting that!
> 
> ...



Is that the green cycle lane that mounts and dismounts the pavement every few hundred yards? Useless bit of path that


----------



## Shut Up Legs (14 Dec 2016)

I'm hoping I'll last until the end of next week without some Christmas season moron taking me out. The number of idiotic motorists is high this time of year.


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Dec 2016)

Simontm said:


> So there was no fog despite what the Beeb app said and no rain despite what AccuWeather said so an easier ride in than I thought except for my front brake. At an absolute loss as to what to do. It just keeps rubbing. I've reset the calipers, reset the wheel, checked the rotor and it still rubs
> Numpty count:0



I had this recently on my mtb, tried all the usual, rotor truing, pushing calipers back, reseating the caliper fitting. what I found was that there was a tiny amount of lateral play when seating the wheel in the dropouts. Now when fitting the wheel I have to hold it slightly to one side while doing up the qr and we have a working silent system again.


----------



## rivers (15 Dec 2016)

Rough ride into work today. My body was telling me to turn around and go get a motorised vehicle 2 miles into my journey. I ignored it and persevered the remaining 14 miles to work. I feel a bit sh*t now, still have to work 8 hours, cycle back to Bristol, and work the panto at the hippodrome tonight. I hope I'm board op tonight...
Numpty count: 2, myself and a highway maintenance lorry that forced me into a gutter on the A4.


----------



## Arjimlad (15 Dec 2016)

So I put my Santa kit on for the ride home through Bradley Stoke yesterday evening, which was entertaining !

Caught up with a lady who overtook me without having her lights on, only to find she was too busy fiddling with her phone to speak with me. She put the phone down & turned her lights on when Santa asked her to.

Another chap did a triple-take with a lot of laughter when he caught sight of me, and finally I caught up with the local Lions Club Santa in his motorised sleigh along the cycle paths and we shared some ho-ho-hos.

Highly recommended for a big giggle.


----------



## Sixmile (15 Dec 2016)

Either I underestimated what a 11mph wind feels like or that was a lot stronger this morning. It was tough going!

I encountered a blue Passat TDI (were ANY petrol Passats ever sold?!) who tried to overtake me while approaching red lights. I had to hold my position as i'd nowhere else to go. Then taking off from said lights I was matching the speed of the car ahead of me. Smoky Passat lad tries another overtake but sits in the middle of the road as there's no where to pull in so then proceeds to do a dangerous overtake of the car in front. A few miles down the road, there he is stuck in traffic. But no, dirty derv dude turns into a bus and nips inside and uses every bus lane, cutting in and out of traffic 3 or 4 times. He turns off the road as I pass him. Bike wins every time on that road!


----------



## Simontm (16 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> I had this recently on my mtb, tried all the usual, rotor truing, pushing calipers back, reseating the caliper fitting. what I found was that there was a tiny amount of lateral play when seating the wheel in the dropouts. Now when fitting the wheel I have to hold it slightly to one side while doing up the qr and we have a working silent system again.


You know I was at the Olympia lights and noticed the play in the wheel so (it's a nut skewer) did a temp tightening which I'll sort properly later. Came on here and saw your post so cheers!!


----------



## Simontm (16 Dec 2016)

It's partaaaayyyy time  ...at least I presume so due to the lack of bikes on the road today. Counted two for the first 8 miles then about five on the drag to Kensington Palace. Fair play to the hybrid who valiantly tried to maintain a 20mph speed through there but blew up around Cass Art. 
Speedy ride in but panniers on on Monday to pick up the clothes before Christmas break. 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## Smithbat (16 Dec 2016)

I had a lovely ride this morning, who knew that cleaning and putting nice new stuff on your chain could make such a difference! No idiots, 3 dog walkers I went past said 'Good morning' and I did most of the journey on the big chain ring only having to drop to go up the little hill which is unheard of!


----------



## cosmicbike (16 Dec 2016)

Very quiet on the roads this morning, saw 4 cars, 1 bus and a lorry in the first 2 miles which is unusual. So quiet was it, that I stayed on the road up between the reservoirs, not very often I do that. Mild again too..


----------



## Sixmile (16 Dec 2016)

Simontm said:


> It's partaaaayyyy time  ...at least I presume so due to the lack of bikes on the road today. Counted two for the first 8 miles then about five on the drag to Kensington Palace. Fair play to the hybrid who valiantly tried to maintain a 20mph speed through there but blew up around Cass Art.
> Speedy ride in but panniers on on Monday to pick up the clothes before Christmas break.
> Numpty count: 0


 
I'm on the heavy hybrid now due to an ongoing mechanical with my roadie. I love trying to hang onto the coat tails on the guys on their speedsters! Fella flew off from the lights early on in my commute last night but after a few miles of flat, the climbing came into play so I was able to catch him before he turned off my route. He kept looking behind at every turn to see how far I was off him. Can't wait to get back on the Cube though!


----------



## Arjimlad (16 Dec 2016)

I hope this van driver was able to move before the schooltime rush this morning, I had to do a bit of mud-plugging to get round !


----------



## Simontm (16 Dec 2016)

Best laid plans. Worked through lunch so I could get back to my daughter who'd had a half-last day. Went to go quickest route-ken gardens, south to Kings Rd then over Putney Bridge. Which was shut.
The police said it had been a major incident and everyone was diverted round to Wandsworth. So Hurlingham, Wandsworth, Robin Hood, up Kingston Hill then home. 
Saw four ambulances heading Putney way  hope no-one's too hurt.
Numpty count:0


----------



## Smithbat (16 Dec 2016)

Sadly my numpty count for today now is 1. I have to go over a set of traffic lights on my way home. When I get the other side the traffic on the other side of the road is always stationary, so I adopt the primary position through the narrow part which is about 100 yards, I then move over to the left when it is wider. Apparently following me for that 100 yards was too long for idiot VW driver and he drove so close to me that he almost clipped my elbow, so close in fact that one of the drivers on the other side of the road blasted his horn at him as he nearly too his wing mirror off!


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Dec 2016)

Rather misty pedal in this morning. I also gained a +1 on the numpty count on the way home last night from an impatient Range Rover driver. I had to laugh as I passed him sitting in traffic less than 100 yards later.


----------



## Lonestar (19 Dec 2016)

Sunday commute 172 inwards was a disaster just as I was applying pressure to get past a bus I was off.Pedal was lying in the road detached from crank.Five left sided injuries with a badly gashed elbow which bled most of the day...Gashed shorts and left arm fabric ripped and covered in blood.Looked quite spectacular as I had to catch the tube from Stratford to Bank and walk the rest.Came back via Jubilee to pick up an unharmed bike at Stratford...Remembered my oyster card which I had never used in years so wasn't sure it would work.It did.

Cycled back by the backstreets at midnight just using the right hand side and managed to get 10mph.

People of London were shown as nice again in a crisis as I was handed wet wipes on the tube and bloke at the accident spot asked if I was ok.That was some spectacular accident.

Nicked crank and pedal off of spare fixie so bike is ready for commute tomorrow.Hope my left side recovers.Injured shoulder/left arm/elbow/groin/knee and ankle.


----------



## I like Skol (19 Dec 2016)

2nd one of these posted in a month - https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/an-interesting-break.210533/#post-4568875

Hope it isn't catching


----------



## markharry66 (19 Dec 2016)

Not cold this morning less traffic due to christmas week. AS always there was a nobhead to bring you back to reality.
Turning right at a roundabout acclerate and overtake on inside. It was a nice commute in and quiet on the roads.


----------



## Simontm (19 Dec 2016)

Fairly quiet ride in. Interesting experience coming out of Hammersmith. On the outside thinking the bus was waiting for me to pass before pulling out only for him to accelerate leaving me with only one choice, to hammer it up to the next lights - think that's the first time I have intentionally overtaken a bus at speed rather than, say, down a hill 
At Ken palace I heard a bike behind me kick down a gear so I pushed up the pace to leave him behind. I know a bit childish but good fun
Numpty count: 3 everyone a pullout to turn right, everyone looking left and everyone apologising when they see me slamming the brakes on


----------



## Lonestar (19 Dec 2016)

I like Skol said:


> 2nd one of these posted in a month - https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/an-interesting-break.210533/#post-4568875
> 
> Hope it isn't catching



*This type of crack is quick common with very powerful and heavy riders. Do you fall in that category?
*
And that was my weaker leg,shocking.

Sore but reckon I can do commute 173.

After tomorrows commute will go over the bike and also need to overhaul the back brake.


----------



## Simontm (19 Dec 2016)

Very fast ride back as I had to work late then get back for my daughter and that was with panniers! Traffic's certainly different an hour later, more frantic and erratic but manageable. 
Numpty count: one man and his dog! On the Petersham Road this lad and his dog came bombing across the road, needless to say only looking to his right 
Right, that's my last commute for 2016. Stay safe and I'll see you on the other side in 2017.


----------



## Glow worm (19 Dec 2016)

Damn it - an off on the penultimate commute of 2016. So close. Must have skidded on a drop from cycle path onto road near the toilet/ bomb site that is Cambridge station. I understand a few cyclists have come a cropper here.

A few grazes and a wrist that feels badly sprained but nothing broken I think. The bike seems OK and got me home albeit gingerly tonight. The mount for my front dynamo ripped off but I think I might have spare somewhere. On the flip side- an excuse for a small brandy tonight!


----------



## Lonestar (20 Dec 2016)

173 was a hard commute and even harder coming back.Left hooked (low risk) three times at the vicinity which is Stratford.Saw them coming so no prob.Coming back was a struggle but the cold temperature calmed the pain in my arm.Off of Canning Town flyover and just cleared the junction when a car red light jumped at speed...I had only cleared the junction by a few seconds.Rest of the commute was a struggle.Really shot and out of energy.

Proves it's the silly season again.Loads of vehicles with defective lights.What's that all about?


----------



## I like Skol (20 Dec 2016)

Lonestar said:


> Proves it's the silly season again.Loads of vehicles with defective lights.What's that all about?


Same here in Manchester which is a bit weird. Just yesterday lots of cars with no rear lights, one headlight, etc.
See what this mornings trip brings.....


----------



## Sixmile (20 Dec 2016)

Yesterdays commute home cost me £250. Picked the car up from the mechanics on the way back 

This morning I drove the first 5 miles as the bike was already in the car and it was icy so I decided to mitch the worst roads. Traffic still pretty heavy on my route but bar cold hands it was a pretty enjoyable run.


----------



## martint235 (20 Dec 2016)

Nice commute today. Lot less traffic even compared to yesterday. Fitted a new cassette and chain at the weekend so shifting is working better.

May be time for some new tyres as the Duranos I've had on for a year are looking very square in profile. Although there's a few cuts I've not had a puncture though.


----------



## I like Skol (20 Dec 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Same here in Manchester which is a bit weird. Just yesterday lots of cars with no rear lights, one headlight, etc.
> See what this mornings trip brings.....


Second vehicle I passed this morning, a van with only 1 rear light......


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Dec 2016)

Blimey, temperature took a dive tonight, was a tad nippy coming home.


----------



## Lonestar (21 Dec 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Second vehicle I passed this morning, a van with only 1 rear light......



Didn't notice till I remembered up Stopford Street on the return...Then I began noticing them by the dozen.Was crappy when I left work and wasn't up for return but sort of recovered and got home satisfactorily even though my arm was still hurting.Plaster and bandage seems to make it worse but keeps it clean.I take it off at Home.Got a pic of my blood stained top (at the elbow) but not so sure I should post it.Got to clean the top but it's also got a rip.

The late commutes up the Canning Town High Road are quiet at near midnight but that didn't stop a car crossing in front of me from the opposite direction when attempting a right turn but no big deal.Guess the boy racers are out again.No school I guess.

Guess I'm run down now as I tend to cough (when I'm like that) and was nearly sick on the return.Next commute Saturday will give me time to recover and recharge my batteries.Bike will be checked over as it's done 43 miles since the spill.


----------



## Sixmile (21 Dec 2016)

A royal soaking on the way home yesterday but recently upgraded gloves held firm. 

On 10.8 miles of greenway I only encountered 1 guy with 2 dogs and that was it, totally deserted!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Dec 2016)

Was quite mild this morning considering how frosty it was. Came across one lady that I know and see most days who had come off on the ice, luckily she and the bike were okay and saw a lad walking gingerly down the road with his bike.

I'm all right jack I was on the winters 

Also hit 18,000 miles for the year this morning, reached the target a full day early


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (22 Dec 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Also hit 18,000 miles for the year this morning, reached the target a full day early



Wow!



Graham


----------



## prawny (22 Dec 2016)

Lights is an issue round this way n all. Very odd

This morning I nearly got to the end of my rope with people overtaking me when I'm keeping up with traffic. I was leaving a sensible gap to the car infront doing around (i.e just over) 30 in a 30 zone when a tit in a megane came past and squeezed in. So I left a smaller gap and rode about 3 feet left of the centre line when some absolute swine in a 330e (reg number available on request) starts overtaking me, I stuck my right arm out and waved him back but he pulled alongside and squeezed me to the curb. I carried on alongside him for a bit giving daggers before dropping back and following. Coming up to the next roundabout I overtook him, then proceeded around the roundabout VERY slowly.

Hopefully he got the point, I see him regularly, so if not, I will have words.

It's blooming Christmas FFS, can't people stop being knobs for a week or two.

Edit- 18000!! f*cking hell!


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Dec 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Was quite mild this morning considering how frosty it was. Came across one lady that I know and see most days who had come off on the ice, luckily she and the bike were okay and saw a lad walking gingerly down the road with his bike.
> 
> I'm all right jack I was on the winters
> 
> Also hit 18,000 miles for the year this morning, reached the target a full day early



As it happens I was wondering about your milage this year. I was in a local shop (for local people, there's nothing for you there) and the guy was talking about how he'd done over 1000 miles this year and was astounded that some people on strava clock up 4-5 thousand in a year. I couldn'd help but interject and say I knew someone who rolled over 20 thousand miles last year. 

Anyway, 18 thousand, that answers the question I never needed to ask.

Chapeau sir.


----------



## greekonabike (22 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> As it happens I was wondering about your milage this year. I was in a local shop (for local people, there's nothing for you there) and the guy was talking about how he'd done over 1000 miles this year and was astounded that some people on strava clock up 4-5 thousand in a year. I couldn'd help but interject and say I knew someone who rolled over 20 thousand miles last year.
> 
> Anyway, 18 thousand, that answers the question I never needed to ask.
> 
> Chapeau sir.



Sounds like you were in the Spar on Cherry Ave. Anyway my commute was 0.7 miles and took me about 4 minutes.

GOAB


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Dec 2016)

greekonabike said:


> Sounds like you were in the Spar on Cherry Ave. Anyway my commute was 0.7 miles and took me about 4 minutes.
> 
> GOAB



Not to far from my house that.....

It was actually in a small deli in Deal.

You go easy on that comute sir, you'll do yourself a mischief...


----------



## greekonabike (22 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Not to far from my house that.....
> 
> It was actually in a small deli in Deal.
> 
> You go easy on that comute sir, you'll do yourself a mischief...



I used to go up Cherry Tree on a daily basis to get to my appointments in Deal. Occasionally used to drink in the Park Inn and the Harvey. Good old times but my commute would have been 20 miles up the A2 from Canterbury. 

My commutes at the moment are either to my desk or somewhere local and I'm becoming an expert in finding excuses to go out for long rides. 

GOAB


----------



## Reynard (23 Dec 2016)

This morning's five mile commute into Ely was into a pretty brisk breeze. Traffic was a 'mare in town, so it was actually faster to get off the bike and walk part of the way to the station - last Thursday market day before Xmas is always pretty manic. Got back on the bike once past the traffic snarl-ups and almost got wiped out by a tipper truck pulling out of a building site and crossing the cycle lane without looking...

There was a chap in high vis standing in the middle of the road guiding the truck out. He holds the truck to let the traffic past, then beckons it out just when I'm approaching the entrance to the site. You would have thought he could have waited those extra 10 seconds... Truck pulls out in front of my nose and muggins is left a choice between staying in the cycle lane and hitting the truck or turning a sharp left into the entrance of the building site and bouncing over all the mud and gravel and other crap that's been spread out all over. Still not sure how I managed to stay on the bike during my rallycross moment... And I had a few choice words to say to the chap who'd been directing the truck.

Evening commute was peaceful in comparison, hardly any traffic and managed to get 2/3 way up the bogey hill on the way home. It's not long but by goodness it's steep. Really pleased with that, it's the furthest I've managed to get up it since doing this particular commute. Of course, the wind had switched direction during the day, so I had a headwind all the way home as well. It was decidedly nippy out this evening too.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (23 Dec 2016)

Last commute of the year done (and I survived the crazy December traffic). It was only 25 degrees at work, but 32 at home (even though it's only 24km in a straight line between them), so it was a sweaty commute.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (23 Dec 2016)

greekonabike said:


> I used to go up Cherry Tree on a daily basis to get to my appointments in Deal. Occasionally used to drink in the Park Inn and the Harvey. Good old times but my commute would have been 20 miles up the A2 from Canterbury.
> 
> My commutes at the moment are either to my desk or somewhere local and I'm becoming an expert in finding excuses to go out for long rides.
> 
> GOAB



I had to Google what GOAB stood for.

Am now kicking myself as it was so obvious...

"Goths On A Bus"

Graham


----------



## greekonabike (23 Dec 2016)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I had to Google what GOAB stood for.
> 
> Am now kicking myself as it was so obvious...
> 
> ...



Unfortunately you're wrong. GOAB is the 'democratic' country I formed in my workshop. Viva GOAB! Viva commun.... I mean democracy!!! 

President and sole resident of GOAB


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Dec 2016)

Blooming windy on the way home tonight. Got home before the proper rain fell though and it was very mild.


----------



## John_S (24 Dec 2016)

Yesterdays commute home was rubbish!

There was a really strong headwind for much of the ride and it felt like I was having to put in a heck of a lot of effort but getting nowhere fast.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Dec 2016)

John_S said:


> Yesterdays commute home was rubbish!
> 
> There was a really strong headwind for much of the ride and it felt like I was having to put in a heck of a lot of effort but getting nowhere fast.


In conditions like that it's always best just to give in to the forces. Lower gears and just spin away. Don't fight it. Forget any PB's and just plod along. Just enjoy the ride.


----------



## rivers (24 Dec 2016)

Last day of panto before Christmas! I extended my commute 16 miles today because why not. A few numpties on the road, but nothing to write home about. Holy headwind though, I struggled to keep a decent pace on my return. Also, just a one, fresh tattoo+some lumpy bits of cycle path is painful.


----------



## Lonestar (24 Dec 2016)

Yup good one for me.Bit dodgy at 440am just past Thatched House with a car parked on the pedestrian crossing in the reverse direction and a lot of people milling about...Glad to get past that bit but no trouble.In via Mile End and the now re-opened Tower Bridge...Back via Limehouse and Canning Town.Balaam Street and Stopford road involved sprints to stop imbecile motorists (MGIF) trying to get in front before the lights/end of road with cars ahead and Canning Town High Street because I felt like it.


----------



## Lonestar (27 Dec 2016)

Hated commute 176 as it was cold so that's why I extended it again...

Nearly fell off (in surprise) at Tower gateway as the cycle lights that do usually do f-all in the early morning did actually change to green.I know I witnessed it.What's the bets it happens tomorrow? 1000/1? Raced up to Big Ben for the 7 'o'clock chimes.Ride back was nice.Though the cyclist at the lights blocking the lane for the fire engine to come through (near the Canning Town flyover) with it's two's and blues made me think there was lack of common sense there.I had already got out of the way.Back brake had been overhauled and worked quite well.Will probably change it for a Shimano 105 I have in my spares.

Commute 177 will be the same time on as commute 176 which isn't always the case.


----------



## Reynard (28 Dec 2016)

Really quiet out on the roads this morning, hardly any traffic, and rode all the way to the station without having to stop at any junction or for any lights - that's a first. Also overtook another cyclist for the first time ever - just a bloke bimbling on a town bike, but hey! Saw lots of people of all ages out on new bikes this morning too. The bike racks at Ely station were rather underpopulated, but the train down to Cambridge was packed out. Onward journey from there though, train was nearly empty. As it was for the return journey.

This evening's commute was cold. Really cold. And foggy in places. Saddle was actually frozen when I retrieved my bike from the racks. And thank goodness for the fleecy unpadded cycling tights I was wearing under my jeans - I really needed those. And the warm gloves. Once out of town and into the fens, the roads were pretty icy. Managed to get 3/4 way up my bogey hill in town (Fore Hill for those of you out in this neck of the woods). I would have got to the top tonight if a stationary car I had moved out to go around hadn't decided to pull away just at that moment and totally killed whatever momentum I had. Whatever happened to mirror-signal-manoeuvre? *sigh*


----------



## I like Skol (28 Dec 2016)

It is bloomin cold out there, -2 according to the BBC weather site. Just nipped out to the bike shed to swap some light batteries ready for the trip home and there is ice on the ground where water was standing and a heavy frost on cars and grass. Ride home in a couple of hours will be a fresh one


----------



## John_S (28 Dec 2016)

Quiet on the roads this morning but foggy and blooming cold! It looked pretty though with everything covered in frost and I just took it steady taking in the scenery.

All of my clothing worked well apart from my gloves which are fine down to zero but the Garmin said -4 today and my fingers were tingling with the cold. It might be time to scour the internet sales for some thicker gloves I think.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Dec 2016)

A lonely London commute this morning. Not many people on the move today. It was a chilly zero degrees when I left this morning with a heavy frost on the ground. I haven't been on a bike since last Thursday so was very nice to get the legs turning again.


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Dec 2016)

John_S said:


> Quiet on the roads this morning but foggy and blooming cold! It looked pretty though with everything covered in frost and I just took it steady taking in the scenery.
> 
> All of my clothing worked well apart from my gloves which are fine down to zero but the Garmin said -4 today and my fingers were tingling with the cold. It might be time to scour the internet sales for some thicker gloves I think.



I suffer with cold hands and feet and will use these in my shoes and gloves when needed....


----------



## Lonestar (28 Dec 2016)

can't say.I'm too tired.Woke up early and left for work early.Got to Big Ben at 0645.

177 commutes 176 completed.Commute 172 part done due to accident with me and tarmac interface due to pedal detaching from crank interface.

1 p*nct*re (commute 1 return)
2 spills.Commute 4 when foot slipped on pavement at traffic light between Bow and Stratford @ 0 mph..(Return)
Commute 172 @15mph when pedal broke off crank.(Inwards commute.)
Also discovered another route home after taking a wrong turn (Commute 3 return)
Commute 90 near head on collision when car came out of turning without stopping or looking.(outwards)
Commute 137 near pedestrian collision when ped stepped into CS 3 at last second.Just about avoided.(Return commute.)
Commute 166 ped steps out from traffic while staring at phone as i'm filtering up the middle up Poplar High Street...I see him very late (it's dark and he's dressed in black while not looking) and manage to scrub speed.Not going fast.If I had been I reckon his phone would have flown up in the air..Hit him at low speed with my shoulder and stopped upright (both)..Ped and me unhurt.(Return)
Chain broke on return of one of the later commutes (160+). Managed to get home on it.

Seemed to be more about on this commute than yesterday's commute.

Used cheap £1 poundland socks again (over my cycle mittens) to stop my hands freezing up on the early part of the commute in.I do hate it when they thaw out.Ouch.


----------



## RoubaixCube (29 Dec 2016)

Fookin cold! grass in the park is still frosted over and there's a nice hazy bit of sunshine which makes it look all so scenic like a winter wonderland.


----------



## prawny (29 Dec 2016)

I put too much faith in the beeb sometimes, on the strength of a 0deg minimum temp I grabbed my favourite defeet dura gloves on the way out this morning, flippin heck it was a painful start, bottomed out at -6.

Still after 20 mins or so they were ok and then fine the rest of the way. Might get some thinner liner gloves and sack the winter gloves off unless its cold and wet when the neoprene ones come out. 

Shout out to the Asian guy in brum wearing shorts(!) as usual, it was -4 by that point, you're either rock hard or stupid


----------



## Ciar (29 Dec 2016)

Very quiet roads, hardly any other cyclists and a tad frosty but all in all a lovely commute into work


----------



## HarryTheDog (29 Dec 2016)

Well I am forced back to commuting due to lack of funds, ( car park +fuel+ train = over 500 quid per month). Found the road bike with 25m tyres was maybe a bad idea, stayed upright, just!. Saw nobody else going my way, just a couple coming the other way. Tomorrow I may use the 29er with over 2 inches wide of rubber on the road, however with off road 1 x 11 gearing I could be spinning like a loon downhill.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (29 Dec 2016)

Cold, damp and foggy,......loved it. Got to work "glowing".


----------



## HarryTheDog (30 Dec 2016)

Got the 29er ready for commute duties last night but this morning no frost, so transferred the lights back to the road bike, leapt on it, flat front tyre, ran back into the shed and put a spare wheel on. The commute was fine apart from the fog and when going down a fast hill, a cat wandered out then did the shall I run across, shall I run back routine which had me skidding the rear wheel down the road for 30 feet. ( it ran back by the way). Quietish roads, no other cyclists going my way, no numpties, so all is well with the world.


----------



## prawny (30 Dec 2016)

A couple in a 206 pulled out on me this morning, but were very apologetic so all is good. We spent what felt like 5 mins doing the old 'you first - no I insist' in the middle of the road, luckily there wasn't any other traffic about. 

Very quiet this morning though.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Jan 2017)

And so the new year's commuting starts. Looked out this morning to bright sunshine, 1°C temperatures and no frost on the lawn so got out the road bike only to get onto the road and find out it was sheet ice in the shade! Stuck mostly to the main, gritted roads and got to work only to find out the heating had gone off on New Year's Eve which is no fun in a large, open plan office with single glazed east facing windows so it wasn't much warmer than the outside.

Lovely but chilly ride home as well in the late afternoon.


----------



## martint235 (3 Jan 2017)

Cold!! Very cold. Nice sunrise though. So after 2 weeks off the bike, sitrep: achilles hurts (probably the weather); knee sore (hopefully the weather); fitness gone AWOL.

In other news, traffic was very light this morning but I did see my psychopathic friend in the Fiat 500 for the first time in months. She played nicely today.


----------



## subaqua (3 Jan 2017)

Cold. and all the standing water in the poorly constructed Segregated lanes that the LCC insisted all cyclist want ( oh noo we didn't ), was frozen into lovely sheets of ice. because guess what. yup as predicted by all those called "Negative" for not wanting them , there had been no fecking salt etc put down. strange that innit. 

I have asked TfL , Newham and Tower spamlets for a response and ho is responsible for the salting of them . 

I expect it will be as quiet as the LCC response whenever you ask them about the crass decisions they make.


----------



## Smithbat (3 Jan 2017)

First commute of the year for me, I wasn't going to go out when it was icy, but I have decided that what will be will be, as long as I am careful it will be fine. It is not like I hit any great speeds anyway, but it was very fresh this morning!. I am only 5 months now from my 100k charity ride, I know for most on here that is a walk in the park but for me it is a massive thing, so fair weather or foul I need to be commuting.

No idiots this morning, a very nice HGV gave me lots of room on overtaking so all was good


----------



## prawny (3 Jan 2017)

subaqua said:


> Cold. and all the standing water in the poorly constructed Segregated lanes that the LCC insisted all cyclist want ( oh noo we didn't ), was frozen into lovely sheets of ice. because guess what. yup as predicted by all those called "Negative" for not wanting them , there had been no fecking salt etc put down. strange that innit.



This is my concern with the talk of segregated cycle lanes round Birmingham, it would have been lethal this morning. The road wasn't brilliant, but the paths were ice rinks in places today.


----------



## Ciar (3 Jan 2017)

subaqua said:


> Cold. and all the standing water in the poorly constructed Segregated lanes that the LCC insisted all cyclist want ( oh noo we didn't ), was frozen into lovely sheets of ice. because guess what. yup as predicted by all those called "Negative" for not wanting them , there had been no fecking salt etc put down. strange that innit.
> 
> I have asked TfL , Newham and Tower spamlets for a response and ho is responsible for the salting of them .
> 
> I expect it will be as quiet as the LCC response whenever you ask them about the crass decisions they make.



I had fun in them this morning, perfectly fine up until i was down the mile end road, there was a large patch of ice outside bow road, i saw it but the girl riding with her partner in front didn't and came a cropper, didn't seem to be any damage done luckily as i did inquire if she was okay. I jumped on the pavement to walk along past it, but even that was a tad lethal so ended up back in the cycle lane dead center, made it to work in one piece, but it's a joke that we now have cycle lanes, which are now generally full of water leaves crap from the road, or ice! starting to think it's time to change route, as they are not maintaining the lanes at all from what i have seen.


----------



## Twizit (3 Jan 2017)

Flippin' cold but not a lot else to report this morning.

Rather amazed I didn't get a single punishment pass or honk from the cars passing me along the Portsmouth Road into Kingston, given I decided to avoid the segregated lane - similar problem to that above for the central London lanes - looked like an ice rink and not a hint of salt in sight.

Email duly dispatched to those concerned - they've done a good job of clearing it of leaves so far, so interested to see what they say about salting it...


----------



## Simontm (3 Jan 2017)

Twizit said:


> Flippin' cold but not a lot else to report this morning.
> 
> Rather amazed I didn't get a single punishment pass or honk from the cars passing me along the Portsmouth Road into Kingston, given I decided to avoid the segregated lane - similar problem to that above for the central London lanes - looked like an ice rink and not a hint of salt in sight.
> 
> Email duly dispatched to those concerned - they've done a good job of clearing it of leaves so far, so interested to see what they say about salting it...


I'm back tomorrow morning so was going to ask about the bike lane -a clear avoid then?


----------



## HarryTheDog (3 Jan 2017)

First commute of 2017,frosty but I did it on my 29er so I basically rode like a hooligan leaping of everything I could just for giggles, booming past people tip toeing in on skinny tyres. Got to work fire alarm went off as I locked up the bike, got in early for nothing, had to wait for 1.5 hrs before fire brigade gave the all clear. ( emergency generator caught fire or something ) cycle home was fine as well.


----------



## Twizit (3 Jan 2017)

Simontm said:


> I'm back tomorrow morning so was going to ask about the bike lane -a clear avoid then?



It was this morning but was fine coming home this evening. Doesn't look as cold tomorrow so suspect it will be ok still.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Jan 2017)

First commute of 2017. I extended it on the way in to make things interesting and had quite a pleasant ride. Plenty of frost on the country lanes so the ice tyres have earned a bit more of their keep but they are hard work when it's not icy and you just want to press on.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jan 2017)

Back at work today, suffering from the lurgy so short ride into work. Having to use the ice bike didn't help.


----------



## subaqua (4 Jan 2017)

prawny said:


> This is my concern with the talk of segregated cycle lanes round Birmingham, it would have been lethal this morning. The road wasn't brilliant, but the paths were ice rinks in places today.


East west route was great apparently. But off the flagship routes not a chance . Long route tomorrow I think


----------



## Bazzer (4 Jan 2017)

First commute of 2017. The quick hand out of the window to feel how warm/cold/wet it was at 5.10 am let me down, as after 10 miles the  was getting too much and the gloves and waterproof had to come off.
Roads much quieter than normal which was good, but still a couple of cyclists without lights.
Almost an unpleasant experience on a cycle lane in Salford. A very poorly lit lane on a hill where cyclists are hemmed in with construction site hoardings on one side and armadillo humps on the other was blocked by unlit building materials and non reflective barriers. Luckily I was taking it easy and managed to brake in time. Now reported to Salford Council.
I've been wary of this site in the past, but I'll mix it with cars and lorries in the future until the contractors are gone.


----------



## martint235 (4 Jan 2017)

Another quiet morning out on the roads. Couple of MGIFs that always make me laugh when there's a queue of traffic 20 yards in front.

My favourite psycho was out again but once again on her best behaviour. It's like Ruth Wilson in Luther, the world always feels better when your own personal psycho is protecting you from the other psychos.


----------



## Ciar (4 Jan 2017)

Bit windy this morning but apart from that not much else to bother me, as for the Ice in the cycle lane i noticed that they had indeed been along and gritted outside bow road station, so it seems they have dealt with it, as that's the only bit of ice i saw yesterday.


----------



## tallliman (4 Jan 2017)

A commute length non-commute today. Disappointed by the need to take an early day off this year, I've decided to commute to home and then back home in the evening to get some miles in.

Quite good fun on the whole, nice to get out but feel I'm coming down with something or am still leggy from the festive 500.


----------



## Simontm (4 Jan 2017)

Quiet commute in with no ice issues. For some reason there were loads of commuter cyclists heading west this morning than normal - must have been the present to have in Zone 2. 
Numpty count: 0 in fact everyone was scarily kind and considerate, did my head in


----------



## Simontm (4 Jan 2017)

Bought myself a Lezyne 350 and thought why not try it out on blast mode. Sooo, a fast ride with tail wind down to Fulham Road, over Putney Bridge, Barnes, up Priory into Richmond Park. First time ever in the dark. Good fun though the oncoming blinders weren't. If I can lower my light when seeing you coming, why can't you? Every bugger coming from Ham gate side. 
Numpty count: 3 first was quite scary. Coming down Cleveland Terrace coming the other way was a car...and a white van on my side heading straight at me. Luckily there was a gap in the parked cars to dive into and slam he brakes on before hitting the back on one of them as this nutter completed overtaking. 
Second was a Pious who on Lower Richmond Road decided that the first part of an overtake manoeuvre was to turn into the cyclist (me) ahead of him!
Third was me  coming over Putney Bridge, for some inexplicable reason I completely forgot there was a feeder lane past the first south side lights. Dutifully signalled and headed to the turn right lane, stopped at lights before realising my error. Doh


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Jan 2017)

Clipped a pedestrian on an unlit shared use path out in the countryside. Scraped my knee but landed on the grass verge which saved my upper body. Both of us apologetic so all good and livened up an otherwise uneventful commute.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Jan 2017)

Front hub finally packed up on the Tricross today. LBS had warned me before Christmas it would need changing soon. Anyway limped home and jumped on the Allez. By that time I knew I was going to be late for work, so with still suffering with the cold decided to go slow and still do an extended route (boss is away ) Ended up doing 39 miles before I got to work.

With a dinner time ride and lovely conditions tonight got just over 87 miles on the board for the day.

Won't be many miles the next two days as looking at the weather forecast it might be two days of the ice bike. Saturday looks better though


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2017)

First commute of the year for me today - five miles each way to and from Ely station. Really fizzed in with a heck of a tailwind. Knocked 10 mins off my best time. Was hellish coming back this evening though. Just horrible. And so very cold. Even well wrapped up and resembling Bibendum, I really felt the chill.

This morning had a close pass making a right turn at a mini roundabout - a 4x4 about 12 inches from my right elbow, window wound down, yelling at me as to why the *bleep* I wasn't in the cycle lane. Trouble is, the cycle lane turns into the road from the opposite side of the roundabout, and it's raised a good 6 inches above the level of the road. I can't physically join it there as the nearest drop kerb is half a mile or so further down the road. What's a girl to do?

Add insult to injury, I got overtaken by a chap on a brommie on the way home.


----------



## Bazzer (5 Jan 2017)

one. Right hand fingers just wouldn't warm up and still numb after 17 miles. Once in work that excruciating pain as blood returned.


----------



## John_S (5 Jan 2017)

It's very icy out there today with deadly black ice in abundance so be careful & good luck to everybody on their commutes out there today.


----------



## Simontm (5 Jan 2017)

Would have been a quiet and steady commute in if not for that damned front brake that's gone again. New pads and a lot of fettling this weekend I suspect. A bit concerned about the Portsmouth Riad cycle lane but that was fine. Wore the lobsters for the first time but dunno if really needed.
Numpty count: 1 me! Failed completely to see a pothole and off went the smaller lezyne - lasted two years that one


----------



## martint235 (5 Jan 2017)

Train in today. Off drinking dirty beer this evening to celebrate my change of jobs at the end of next week.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jan 2017)

A chilly minus 4 and frosty when I left this morning, but a glorious sunrise was had. The only downer on my commute was that it now seems like all the schools are back now so there was a lot of backed up traffic to contend with.

After all these years cycling in cold weather I have now found the best gloves for cold temperatures. Last year and the year before Cycling Plus gave away some wool gloves. I threw them in my extensive glove bag to be forgotten about. A few weeks ago I was talking to someone who said that woollen gloves are the best for the cold, better then man made fibres. So thought I would give them a go. And by golly they weren't wrong. They are lovely and toasty without being too cumbersome. They also don't have any padding of which I like.


----------



## Twizit (5 Jan 2017)

Bloody P fairy got me on the way home last night with a great big staple of all things. Broke off leaving two little stubs of metal stuck in my rear tyre. Pushed them out as far as I could with the corner of a multitool blade then had to resort to my teeth to pull the bloody things out . Doesn't happen often but that's two punctures on the single speed in the last month, and they're a right pain to sort on the rear wheel. 

Cold but lovely commute in this morning - little wind and the right level of clothing always helps. Wouldn't fancy puncture fixing today though.


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> A chilly minus 4 and frosty when I left this morning, but a glorious sunrise was had. The only downer on my commute was that it now seems like all the schools are back now so there was a lot of backed up traffic to contend with.
> 
> After all these years cycling in cold weather I have now found the best gloves for cold temperatures. Last year and the year before Cycling Plus gave away some wool gloves. I threw them in my extensive glove bag to be forgotten about. A few weeks ago I was talking to someone who said that woollen gloves are the best for the cold, better then man made fibres. So thought I would give them a go. And by golly they weren't wrong. They are lovely and toasty without being too cumbersome. They also don't have any padding of which I like.



I agree these are surprisingly warm.

Do you wear them inside some windproof outers ?


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jan 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> Do you wear them inside some windproof outers ?



No need. Minus 4 this morning and toasty warm. But then again, I am not one for suffering cold fingers.


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> No need. Minus 4 this morning and toasty warm. But then again, I am not one for suffering cold fingers.


Wowser... I'd have had frostbite. Ski gloves with liners for me today. Last time I was under-gloved I ended up fainting when the blood returned to my hands in the warm shower.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jan 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> Wowser... I'd have had frostbite. Ski gloves with liners for me today. Last time I was under-gloved I ended up fainting when the blood returned to my hands in the warm shower.




eeek....

Take's me 3 and a half miles for my fingers to warm right through  Once past that point, toasty.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Jan 2017)

Was very cold this morning, but I think I've finally got the winter clothing sorted. I was lovely and warm though I was only on the bike for just over an hour. Surprisingly there seemed very little ice about but still rode in on the ice bike.

Glove wise I had a pair of woollen gloves with my German army snow mitts over them. I suffer from cold hands and feet but these mitts are the dogs dangly bits. Perfect for the flat bar, not sure they would be any good on a drop bar as they are quite bulky.


----------



## subaqua (5 Jan 2017)

Ciar said:


> Bit windy this morning but apart from that not much else to bother me, as for the Ice in the cycle lane i noticed that they had indeed been along and gritted outside bow road station, so it seems they have dealt with it, as that's the only bit of ice i saw yesterday.



was still patchy in places today, so maybe yesterday it was warmer than Tuesday ? 

Newham side of Bow was good as didn't see any frozen patches. Tower spamlets side it was not good between bow and mile end and mile then stepney green to whitechapel. not as bad as Tuesday tho but still frozen puddles. 

Any Hoo was warmer commute than Tuesday but numpty count was up. especially RLJing nobbers when the green ped crossing man is ashowing and peds are crossing. yes you know who you are !


----------



## MichaelO (5 Jan 2017)

First day back - Garmin showing -6.2 at one point. "Much" warmer once into London - a balmy -4.0 to -3.5!!


----------



## Simontm (5 Jan 2017)

Via Wimbledon to see some mates, some quick tightening seems to have helped the front brake. Bit cold.
Numpty count: 0


----------



## r04DiE (5 Jan 2017)

First ride of the New Year today and quite enjoyable overall. I tested out my new Garmin 810 and it aids navigation well once you've got used to it. I added about 15km to my 35km commute and headed off up to Kensington and around where I used to work at my last job. I cut out my usual route through Stratford / Bow / Mile End / Stepney Green / Whitechapel, etc so it made a bit of a change.

It was definitely cold this morning but not as cold as some of you have had it! The way home was warmer but it was still down to -2 when I arrived home.


----------



## Leaway2 (6 Jan 2017)

A click from the rear Claris shifter and it jumped onto the small gear. It was dark, cold, so I just pressed on. Thighs like Hoy now 

Edit: after a lunch time fettle, the nipple has snapped off the cable. I have screwed in the limit screw to get me to a more knee friendly gear to get me home.


----------



## Ciar (6 Jan 2017)

Ooh it felt fresh today, which is odd as it was temperature wise colder earlier in the week :/


----------



## Simontm (6 Jan 2017)

Cold ride in. Took a risk using the bike path, changed my mind and went back into the road just as it appeared that it was no longer icy - go figure! 
Some nutter Audi driver was punishment passing cyclists on Ken High St leaving me to wonder which one would he actually hit 
Numpty count: 1 bloke moved in towards me twice, once on Kew Bridge, then the approach to Chiswick


----------



## MichaelO (6 Jan 2017)

The new cycle path at Stockwell (heading North, and turning towards Vauxhall) is an absolute nightmare, particularly when it's damp & freezing - turns into an ice rink. Spotted a youtube video from @gaz last night almost coming off a couple of days ago, after nearly suffering the same yesterday morning. It was just as bad this morning - big accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Simontm (6 Jan 2017)

Spent all day with stomach cramps and could only drink some tea so the ride home had to be a gentle one with the lack of energy. Popped into Bayswater Evans and the kind people gave me two screws for my rack as they'd popped off somewhere this morning. Didn't charge but gave me a lecture on too much using of the big ring 
Numpty count: 1 a fo Range Rover at Kew. Stuck my hand out to move into right turn lane and had to pull it back in sharpest to avoid the flying Range cutting across me


----------



## r04DiE (6 Jan 2017)

Well, I didn't get enough sleep last night but I struggled out anyway. The run in was comfy but it rained all the way home. Pretty sure I had a tailwind all the way home though so not compalining. That's my minimum mileage in the bag for this week.


----------



## Lonestar (8 Jan 2017)

Not much to say about commute 3 (Saturday commute) Hazy on the way in but on the way back Saturday Night plenty of boy racers about...dodgy headlights and dodgy cyclists/pedestrians.Two cars went straight through a red on pedestrian lights near Tower Hill.Luckily no peds were crossing at the time.At Shadwell bus blocking everything due to BMW (surprise surprise) hitting it when coming out a side turning.Couldn't have missed that incident by much.Bimmer driver was more interested in his phone (hmmm) while a rather upset bus driver was taking pictures of the damage.My front wheel slipped on manhole cover after pulling away from a temporary traffic light near East India. due to me having to pull up to the lights as a car wanted to turn in there....and some dithering idiot who didn't know where they were going near the Canning Town flyover...Foreign number plate but unsure what side they were driving on although I could see a mobile being used on right hand side.Then the usual backstreet stuff with yet another pedestrian stepping out without looking but not really a problem.


----------



## r04DiE (8 Jan 2017)

Lonestar said:


> Not much to say about commute 3...


Yep, that looks like a fairly standard London commute :O


----------



## Bazzer (9 Jan 2017)

More peds, buses and cars this morning and (sadly) inevitably more speeders and drivers who can't be arsed to use one millijoule of energy to flick an indicator switch.
On the positive side, got to work just as it was starting to rain and my second consecutive creak free ride. So it looks like that problem has finally been nailed after many frustrating rides.


----------



## HarryTheDog (9 Jan 2017)

Due to the tube strike in London I spent a lot of time overtaking stationary traffic. No numpties apart from a jogger running out in front of a car, luckily the car driver was switched on and managed not to kill him.


----------



## martint235 (9 Jan 2017)

Bit meh today but quite an enjoyable ride in. Could be cos I'm in a really good mood with this being my last day in this shitty role.

No sign of my psycho though


----------



## Lonestar (9 Jan 2017)

Bazzer said:


> More peds, buses and cars this morning and (sadly) inevitably more speeders and drivers who can't be arsed to use one millijoule of energy to flick an indicator switch.
> On the positive side, got to work just as it was starting to rain and my second consecutive creak free ride. So it looks like that problem has finally been nailed after many frustrating rides.



It seems to be a dying trend.Indicating I mean.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jan 2017)

C'mon lady, if you're going to wear a plastic hat then do the straps up. I politely pointed out to you in a pleasant manner that the straps were undone and all I got back was a filthy look and a 'So what'. Pffft.. Happy Monday to you too then.


----------



## Simontm (9 Jan 2017)

Quite quiet until Kew where emergency braking as a car pulled out gave me a noisy ride in for the rest of the way! 
Filthy ride in tho'. Had a stripe of grit and muck on the tights/socks gap. 
Since Kensington is usually chocka with slow cyclists and rlj idiots, had no idea whether there was an increase or not since they are the usual signs 
Numpty count: 1 aforementioned car which then imperiously waved me ahead - no mate, you're coming onto the main road


----------



## J1888 (9 Jan 2017)

I really hate tube strikes.

When I first started commuting I had that smug sense of 'ha, this doesn't affect me' before realising that it just meant that there are more cars, more peds taking risks and most noticeably, more complete idiots on bikes. I refuse to call them cyclists


----------



## Simontm (9 Jan 2017)

AFA extra cyclists are concerned I forgot to add, I'd hate to have been commuting Nth/Sth if the stream of boris bikes, obviously out of the garage bikes etc steaming through Hyde Park was any indicator


----------



## Sixmile (9 Jan 2017)

First commute of 2017. Heavy legs and even heavier bike, with squeaky brakes! They weren't squealing when I left it in the garage at the end of December.

Couldn't find the keys to my locks, delayed me half an hour leaving the house, finally got to work and my main lock has seized. Fortunately I was given a spare by a colleague last month so that made its debut today. This year can only get better!


----------



## J1888 (9 Jan 2017)

Simontm said:


> AFA extra cyclists are concerned I forgot to add, I'd hate to have been commuting Nth/Sth if the stream of boris bikes, obviously out of the garage bikes etc steaming through Hyde Park was any indicator



Indeed - loads of Bozo Bikes and 'irregulars'.

Scum, sub-human scum


----------



## martint235 (9 Jan 2017)

Simontm said:


> AFA extra cyclists are concerned I forgot to add, I'd hate to have been commuting Nth/Sth if the stream of boris bikes, obviously out of the garage bikes etc steaming through Hyde Park was any indicator





J1888 said:


> Indeed - loads of Bozo Bikes and 'irregulars'.
> 
> Scum, sub-human scum


Sorry but some of these "scum" may use this as an opportunity to get in to cycling. That out of the garage bike may be traded for an upmarket road bike and the rider may upgrade themselves to an established cyclist.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Simontm (9 Jan 2017)

martint235 said:


> Sorry but some of these "scum" may use this as an opportunity to get in to cycling. That out of the garage bike may be traded for an upmarket road bike and the rider may upgrade themselves to an established cyclist.
> 
> Just sayin'.


Was talking about quantity not quality!!


----------



## J1888 (9 Jan 2017)

martint235 said:


> Sorry but some of these "scum" may use this as an opportunity to get in to cycling. That out of the garage bike may be traded for an upmarket road bike and the rider may upgrade themselves to an established cyclist.
> 
> Just sayin'.



Until they pay their membership to the London Commuters Club, then they're nothing to me.


----------



## martint235 (9 Jan 2017)

J1888 said:


> Until they pay their membership to the London Commuters Club, then they're nothing to me.


I wasn't aware there was a London Commuters Club. I assume it's different from the wastes of space over at LCC?


----------



## J1888 (9 Jan 2017)

martint235 said:


> I wasn't aware there was a London Commuters Club. I assume it's different from the wastes of space over at LCC?



Yes, send me your bank account details and I'll sign you up; just £250 per month.


----------



## martint235 (9 Jan 2017)

J1888 said:


> Yes, send me your bank account details and I'll sign you up; just £250 per month.


Nah you're ok. I've managed 20 years of London commuting without a club. If I joined a club, there would probably be requisities around smiling and waving at people.


----------



## J1888 (9 Jan 2017)

martint235 said:


> Nah you're ok. I've managed 20 years of London commuting without a club. If I joined a club, there would probably be requisities around smiling and waving at people.



Strictly no smiling


----------



## subaqua (9 Jan 2017)

J1888 said:


> Strictly no smiling



what about head nodding in a knowing manner ( as opposed to real nodders) or waving ? 

commute was bonkers and there were a lot of very upmarket bikes with people who have no idea how to ride in a group but wearing lots of "team kit" .


----------



## J1888 (9 Jan 2017)

subaqua said:


> what about head nodding in a knowing manner ( as opposed to real nodders) or waving ?
> 
> commute was bonkers and there were a lot of very upmarket bikes with people who have no idea how to ride in a group but wearing lots of "team kit" .



Aye - as martint235 states above, it's great to get more people on bikes I think - a lot of us were, after all, in the same position once upon a time - i.e. new to commuting. However, before I did start, I came here, had a read of the guide book, did some practice runs of my route at quiet times. I think that for novice riders choosing to go out on Tube Strike day is a risky business!


----------



## subaqua (9 Jan 2017)

J1888 said:


> Aye - as martint235 states above, it's great to get more people on bikes I think - a lot of us were, after all, in the same position once upon a time - i.e. new to commuting. However, before I did start, I came here, had a read of the guide book, did some practice runs of my route at quiet times. I think that for novice riders choosing to go out on Tube Strike day is a risky business!



I was never a weekend warrior . Wear full kit if you want doesn't matter , but please learn to ride with a group.


Not aimed at you BTW. Just in general .


----------



## Simontm (9 Jan 2017)

Well that was a wet and windy ride back. Everything soaked. Apologies to anyone's ears thanks to my friggin front brake. 
Numpty count:0


----------



## HarryTheDog (9 Jan 2017)

As above but no squeaky brake. Ran into a guy on a moped I used to ride with years ago, he couldn't believe 
I was still commuting. ( he gave up due to accidents and several near death experiences)


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jan 2017)

Nasty conditions for this evenings commute. Very wet with squally showers and rain, very dark too. Made for a tough ride home.
Like the proverbial drowned one by the time I got home.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Jan 2017)

Another one with a wet commute home. Shoes, gloves and trousers now drying on various radiators.


----------



## J1888 (9 Jan 2017)

Echo the two posters above - very wet - less numpties than this morning aside from one cyclist who decided to pull out in front of me, forcing me to squeeze the brakes as hard as I thought was wise in such wet weather


----------



## prawny (10 Jan 2017)

No rain yesterday afternoon in the midlands, quite the opposite infact. It was fairly warm riding in, and I was expecting the same but it was down to 1.5degs and I was in thin gloves long sleeve base layer and LS jersey, shorts and leg warmers. Just my office socks and toe covers on my shoes. 

Wasn't too bad as I was pressing on, but my tootsies were cold. 

Warm again this mornin, thinking there's going to be a headwind from hell on the way home. Still, looks even worse tomorrow so I'll hold back a bit.


----------



## Sixmile (10 Jan 2017)

Thumb shifter has been playing up on my commuter so cycled the first few miles unable to engage the large chainring, meaning I was spinning at any hint of a downhill. I wasn't expecting that much of a headwind either, so hopefully it stays the same until my ride back.


----------



## cyberknight (10 Jan 2017)

1 foot away from bonnet surfing last night, car pulled out of a driveway and didnt pay enough attention or thought they could make it , cue a very load shout from me and a judicious application of brake and swerve.
Apology ? dont be daft , it was even a badly stereotyped brand of car driver not known for indicator use.


----------



## Simontm (10 Jan 2017)

Both in and out there were loads of cars. What? Why? Did they all forget the strike was yesterday? Confused. Quick ride back and cut through Richmond Park as the fastest route. Bloke overtook me then I took him and...that was that. Didn't know if he burnt himself out or what but weird experience for me. Usually I get overtaken by that type and that's that 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jan 2017)

cyberknight said:


> 1 foot away from bonnet surfing last night, car pulled out of a driveway and didnt pay enough attention or thought they could make it , cue a very load shout from me and a judicious application of brake and swerve.
> Apology ? dont be daft , it was even a badly stereotyped brand of car driver not known for indicator use.



I had the very same tonight but with a van, I surprised myself by how calm I remained.


----------



## summerdays (10 Jan 2017)

Today I was was cycling out of a dead end road (well for cars) and I noticed the car coming the opposite way had the area in front of the driver covered with sticky tape with various messages written on it!  (An area 50 cm sq was covered by these strips).

Realised he was turning and coming back I decided I preferred to watch him pass from the safety of the pavement.


----------



## tallliman (10 Jan 2017)

Tired commute into a headwind today. The tailwind on the way home however was rendered useless by a complete lack of power in my legs. Frustrating really, easily my slowest commute in a while and not helped by the poor visibility due to the mizzle.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jan 2017)

tallliman said:


> Tired commute into a headwind today. The tailwind on the way home however was rendered useless by a complete lack of power in my legs. Frustrating really, easily my slowest commute in a while and not helped by the poor visibility due to the mizzle.



The drizzle was really weird tonight. Brilliant shining moon with a lot of clear sky but I got soaked without it really raining.


----------



## tallliman (10 Jan 2017)

@Supersuperleeds, not sure I'd even go as far as saying I got too wet. It just was in the air and on my glasses. A right pain!


----------



## Smithbat (10 Jan 2017)

My journey this morning was pre sun up and pre idiot/muppets. This evening the only idiots I encountered were cyclists with no lights on! After 12 hours looking at the screen as it is month end my patience began to wear thin! I still know that I feel so much better having cycled home than I would if I had driven.


----------



## cyberknight (11 Jan 2017)

tallliman said:


> Tired commute into a headwind today. The tailwind on the way home however was rendered useless by a complete lack of power in my legs. Frustrating really, easily my slowest commute in a while and not helped by the poor visibility due to the mizzle.


Spin that around for a head/sidewind just now coming home , getting blown about on the back lanes.


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Jan 2017)

Bah! Checked ttres before taking bike out back door, all good. Walk out front door, back tyre flat 
So commute today was by van. I am in debt to myself for 17 miles and now behind target to boot. Not happy


----------



## Gez73 (11 Jan 2017)

Crazy windy this morning. Headwind all the way in. Managed some fantastic unintentional trackstands!! Take care out there. Gez


----------



## Smithbat (11 Jan 2017)

A lovely headwind today but a distinct feeling of satisfaction too. Due to roadworks and a burst water main, Aylesbury is at a complete standstill, I sailed past it all smiling smugly until I nearly hit a pedestrian looking at his phone and not where he was going. Grrrrrr
Numpty count - 1


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jan 2017)

That was the hardest ride I've had for a while, ice tyres and that wind made it very difficult. On the plus side the LBS has just called to tell me my wheel is ready so I can get off the ice bike until.... (goes looks at weather forecast) tomorrow


----------



## 13 rider (11 Jan 2017)

Windy that's it


----------



## hennbell (11 Jan 2017)

I am in the middle of a really cold snap at the moment, so cold, 2 weeks of -20C and a howling wind. But the good news is the days are getting longer, sun is setting around 4:30. So I ride to work in the total darkness but the ride home is mostly in the sunlight. Today is a very strange weather day -24C and lots of wind at 7 am, by noon it is still windy but only -10, tonight it is expected to return to -24 but less than half the wind.

Only 2 to 3 months till the snow melts!!!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jan 2017)

hennbell said:


> I am in the middle of a really cold snap at the moment, so cold, 2 weeks of -20C and a howling wind. But the good news is the days are getting longer, sun is setting around 4:30. So I ride to work in the total darkness but the ride home is mostly in the sunlight. Today is a very strange weather day -24C and lots of wind at 7 am, by noon it is still windy but only -10, tonight it is expected to return to -24 but less than half the wind.
> 
> Only 2 to 3 months till the snow melts!!!!



You are my favourite poster. If the weather here is crap I tell myself it is nothing compared to what you will be riding in.


----------



## edrobbin (11 Jan 2017)

Windier than something really flippin windy. hideous headwind kept turning into a vicious crosswind. There were several times when it nearly knock me off.

For Leeds people - going into town under the bridge by the station @ 05:45 - workmen let me through which was nice. What wasn't nice was when I turned past the Queen's the wind literally stopped me in my tracks - a complete standstill - couldn't believe it.

Not a nice day on the bike


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (11 Jan 2017)

The first 2 miles of my ride home were glorious
Made up for the workout I had on the last 2 miles of my ride in

But I really need to rebuild the rear wheel on my regular commuter, because my "pub bike" - a 2-tonne MTB frame with a large chainring and 3-speed Nexus hub isn't the best to battle the winds - but I suppose at least the coaster brake prevents me from being blown backwards!


----------



## hennbell (11 Jan 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You are my favourite poster. If the weather here is crap I tell myself it is nothing compared to what you will be riding in.



Had to give up on the ride home. Full blown blizzard, it is only -8 but the wind is howling. In half an hour we got a snow drift well over a foot high. If I want to ride in this weather I will have to get a fat bike.


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Jan 2017)

hennbell said:


> Had to give up on the ride home. Full blown blizzard, it is only -8 but the wind is howling. In half an hour we got a snow drift well over a foot high. If I want to ride in this weather I will have to get a fat bike.


Dude I use a fat bike for getting around Cheshire when it drops below 10 degrees and spits a bit


----------



## Lonestar (12 Jan 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> Dude I use a fat bike for getting around Cheshire when it drops below 10 degrees and spits a bit



I saw one of those on why commute last week and wondered what that was all about.Just looked it up and now I know.


----------



## chriswoody (12 Jan 2017)

Just fell off on black ice, no damage thankfully. I'd seen the warning signs, but was to busy thinking about other things and the fact I was running slightly late for the train, so they never really sunk in. Went round the corner and over I went. Oh well, had to happen sometime. Still managed to make the train with a couple of seconds to spare. 

Just as I got up and composed myself another cyclist came around the corner and did the same thing, no damage either, thankfully it's a slow tight corner on a traffic less bit of road.


----------



## Leaway2 (12 Jan 2017)

Windy last night. Wet this morning. The rain stopped as I walked into the building .


----------



## martint235 (12 Jan 2017)

Well let's hope the commute home is as uneventful as the commute in.


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Jan 2017)

First ever ride on Schwalbe Winter ice spike tyres, slow heavy & noisy - sounds like you're riding on ice everywhere ! 

I took a chance riding down a closed road (Hortham Lane) and got through as a pedestrian. Three large holes in the road have been dug to improve drainage - most definitely impassable for cars, as half a dozen motorists discovered after ignoring the road closure signs. If the workmen had been in attendance I would probably not have got through.


----------



## Sixmile (12 Jan 2017)

Cold (for us UK folk) ride in this morning and my thick gloves hadn't dried from the previous day but still a good, uneventful ride to work.


----------



## summerdays (12 Jan 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> First ever ride on Schwalbe Winter ice spike tyres, slow heavy & noisy - sounds like you're riding on ice everywhere !
> 
> I took a chance riding down a closed road (Hortham Lane) and got through as a pedestrian. Three large holes in the road have been dug to improve drainage - most definitely impassable for cars, as half a dozen motorists discovered after ignoring the road closure signs. If the workmen had been in attendance I would probably not have got through.


I don't suppose you went through Aztec and can report on how bad the lane closure has made it there...?


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> I don't suppose you went through Aztec and can report on how bad the lane closure has made it there...?


The traffic was much heavier, I sailed through it but drivers will be moaning!


----------



## Simontm (12 Jan 2017)

Uneventful ride in aside a few TcRs and an absolute nobber of an RLJ who really didn't care as long as he was in front
Rain's arrived so let's see if this turns into the fabled snow everyone warned about NB: doubt it
Numpty count:0


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Jan 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> First ever ride on Schwalbe Winter ice spike tyres, slow heavy & noisy - sounds like you're riding on ice everywhere !
> 
> I took a chance riding down a closed road (Hortham Lane) and got through as a pedestrian. Three large holes in the road have been dug to improve drainage - most definitely impassable for cars, as half a dozen motorists discovered after ignoring the road closure signs. * If the workmen had been in attendance I would probably not have got through*.



Around this way a cheery smile and a very nice "Can I get through if I walk?" usually sees them waving you through.


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Jan 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Around this way a cheery smile and a very nice "Can I get through if I walk?" usually sees them waving you through.



Yes - being polite and friendly often gets a bit of latitude !
The three large holes and enormous pile of mud make me think that they'd have been stretching health & safety a bit far to let me through here, though. There wasn't much road left for me to pick my way over


----------



## RoubaixCube (12 Jan 2017)

Totally not jealous of anyone commuting out in today's rain. Snagged me a ride home too!


----------



## Simontm (12 Jan 2017)

Soak then ice for good measure. Tipping it all the way to Kew. Rivers everywhere then the snow they promised actually happened. 
Home to a delighted daughter who loved my snow helmet  hope my shoes dry by tomorrow morning
Numpty count: 0 drivers were excellent tonight letting me out into the middle of the road to try and get the shallow end!


----------



## markharry66 (12 Jan 2017)

Cycling home in athe blizzard should not really be suprised how many dickheads over took at 20 plus.


----------



## 13 rider (12 Jan 2017)

On the ride this morning saw a bike at the side of the road with the rider on his knees so stopped to see if he was ok . His chain had come off and jammed between the rear cog and chain stay he was riding a fixie . . He was trying to pull it free but it was was stuck . I asked if he had a spanner to loosen the wheel . He did so we undid the bolts and the chain came free . We get the chain as tight as we could but his chains a bit slack but he was on his way. Just getting back on the bike and a guy on a mountain bike passed soon caught him but he was travelling pretty quick 17 mph on the flat so I had a nice tow then as we hit the incline before Quorn I made my move and passed him 1 nil to me a scalp a scalp . Made for an interesting end to commute


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (12 Jan 2017)

Truly awful ride home, weather was worst I have had in a long time

But still satisfying to make it home by my own steam!


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jan 2017)

Not the greatest of commutes this evening. It was fine for the first half as the rain had turned to sleet and wasn't settling. However, getting to Bromley and 5 miles from home the snow was falling much heavier and settling. Nothing I could do except take it very easy. Stuck to the main roads and rode in the car tyre tracks mainly staying in line with the traffic which was moving very slowly. The downside of that is that with the very low temperature and my slow speed I was starting to freeze to death, especially my toes. Got home a frozen and covered in snow. 

Just seen on the news that it's going to be really cold over night and ice tomorrow. May just have to work from home then go have a pub lunch.


----------



## greekonabike (12 Jan 2017)

I neglected to take my cycling jacket out with me today and left my neck warmer thing on the job site. I fought through the blizzard and got home looking like a yeti...with a cold neck.

GOAB


----------



## Shut Up Legs (12 Jan 2017)

My legs are trashed. Given that I have an Alpine 2 week tour planned for June, I thought there's no better time to start training for it but right now. Except that I spent my 2 weeks off work doing no cycling, so now my legs are really feeling it. This week, my commuting total will be 310km instead of the usual 290, with more climbing. I'll also be riding up nearby Mt Dandenong tomorrow morning, which will probably add about another 90km and 1700m climbing.


----------



## Lonestar (12 Jan 2017)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Truly awful ride home, weather was worst I have had in a long time
> 
> But still satisfying to make it home by my own steam!



I agree ,hard going ...soaked and fingers woke up when I got home...Pedestrians scare the hee bee gee bees out of me...always unpredictable and virtually always invisible in the dark...


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 Jan 2017)

chriswoody said:


> Just fell off on black ice, no damage thankfully. I'd seen the warning signs, but was to busy thinking about other things and the fact I was running slightly late for the train, so they never really sunk in. Went round the corner and over I went. Oh well, had to happen sometime. Still managed to make the train with a couple of seconds to spare.
> 
> Just as I got up and composed myself another cyclist came around the corner and did the same thing, no damage either, thankfully it's a slow tight corner on a traffic less bit of road.


Fats are great fun...mine is a no suspension 20 year old Cannondale with 2.5s on so not too extreme but totally FAT


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Not the greatest of commutes this evening. It was fine for the first half as the rain had turned to sleet and wasn't settling. However, getting to Bromley and 5 miles from home the snow was falling much heavier and settling. Nothing I could do except take it very easy. Stuck to the main roads and rode in the car tyre tracks mainly staying in line with the traffic which was moving very slowly. The downside of that is that with the very low temperature and my slow speed I was starting to freeze to death, especially my toes. Got home a frozen and covered in snow.
> 
> Just seen on the news that it's going to be really cold over night and ice tomorrow. May just have to work from home then go have a pub lunch.



Glad to hear you got home okay. 

As per usual for Leicester we didn't get the forecast snow, instead it was a warm but wet ride home. With hindsight I didn't need the ice bike today, tomorrow looks like it is going to be very icy though.


----------



## tallliman (12 Jan 2017)

The cold I've been suspecting is coming for a week or so is here....Might not keep up my run of 100mile weeks as a result :-(


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Jan 2017)

tallliman said:


> The cold I've been suspecting is coming for a week or so is here....Might not keep up my run of 100mile weeks as a result :-(



I thought it was warm tonight, mind you I had enough clothing on to keep two eskimos warm 

Edit: or did you mean cold as in runny nose cold? D'oh


----------



## BrumJim (12 Jan 2017)

Studded tyres fitted. No snow.
I'll make that into a Haiku:

Studded tyres on,
Forecast snow didn't happen,
Studs not required


----------



## hennbell (12 Jan 2017)

BrumJim said:


> Studded tyres fitted. No snow.
> I'll make that into a Haiku:
> 
> Studded tyres on,
> ...



last line has 6 syllables.


----------



## BrumJim (12 Jan 2017)

hennbell said:


> last line has 6 syllables.



Corrected.


----------



## cyberknight (13 Jan 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Glad to hear you got home okay.
> 
> As per usual for Leicester we didn't get the forecast snow, instead it was a warm but wet ride home. With hindsight I didn't need the ice bike today, tomorrow looks like it is going to be very icy though.


Took the car to work on night shift , glad i did as the wet roads around Bretby froze along with a dusting of snow in sheltered parts.If i had took the bike i would have certainly have hit the deck at some point .The estate into my road was ungritted and even in the car it was dodgy as its a steep down hill bend.


----------



## tallliman (13 Jan 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I thought it was warm tonight, mind you I had enough clothing on to keep two eskimos warm
> 
> Edit: or did you mean cold as in runny nose cold? D'oh



:-D Hehe! Yes, I meant a runny nose cold. Feel bloomin' dreadful!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (13 Jan 2017)

A week's commute worked its usual miracle post lazy 2 weeks off work, during which I did no cycling at all. My weight had increased from its usual 78kg to 82.5kg, but after only 5 days of commuting (320km and roughly 4000m climbing), it's down to just over 80kg. Works like a charm every time!


----------



## Ciar (13 Jan 2017)

That was an interesting commute, headed out last night into the snow/rain downpour and my god was it horrible, headwind for a solid 9 miles and nothing i was wearing was able to keep out the cold for that long, all in all my new sealskins had to be wrung out and i swapped into some normal gloves, i was very happy to get home!


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jan 2017)

Wussed out of the commute this morning. We did have a fair smattering of snow last night which settled. Overnight it has turned to ice. Im not even going to bother getting the train either. Im staying at home.


----------



## Simontm (13 Jan 2017)

Meanwhile on the West side of town, main roads were fine. Took it a bit slower JiC. A few cars tried to give me grazed elbows in passing a bit closer than normal and there were sod all cyclists out and about.  To the two blokes I chatted to round Olympia. 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## RoubaixCube (13 Jan 2017)

No rain so im out on the bike. Its so bitterly cold out there riding into gusty headwinds of upto 17mph


----------



## prawny (13 Jan 2017)

Riding in was a mistake this morning, I made it in with no incidents but it was more by luck than anything else. 
Forecast told me snow was done and there wasn't much in the cul de sac and the main road was clear, an hour in the view was 'different'


----------



## Sixmile (13 Jan 2017)

Got up this morning and started putting my cycling stuff on when my wife asks what I'm doing as 'you can't go out in that'. Overall though it wasn't too bad. Drove the first few miles and then jumped in the bike for the last 7 mile to work. Transitioning from warm car to bike is definitely harder than warm house to bike.


----------



## Leaway2 (13 Jan 2017)

It is a bit snowy here so I used the hybrid this morning and quit enjoyed the soft ride. I may use it for the commute more often.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jan 2017)

Snowing heavy in the Orp again.


----------



## cyberknight (13 Jan 2017)

2 car crashes on our road this morning , came down really heavy according to mrs ck after i went to bed.


----------



## Arjimlad (13 Jan 2017)

Had a lovely confident ride in on icy roads dusted with snow accompanied by the rattle of ice spike Schwalbe Winter tyres. Did the full 10 miles in. I was very pleased with how warm my hands stayed with aldi ski gloves.


----------



## 13 rider (13 Jan 2017)

Beat the snow this morning made to work before it started but cold . Overshoes were on for the first time this winter that's properly cold .First time doing 3 commutes in a row picked windy days to try that last home before home tonight was hard work


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jan 2017)

13 rider said:


> Beat the snow this morning made to work before it started but cold . Overshoes were on for the first time this winter that's properly cold .First time doing 3 commutes in a row picked windy days to try that last home before home tonight was hard work



I didn't miss it, was a tad wet when I got to work.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (13 Jan 2017)

The tarmac is taking out a restraining order against me for the number of times I threatened to kiss it this morning. Naff tyres rather than anything else, it was only a bit slushy


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (13 Jan 2017)

Glad it's Friday 2 days off to recouperate as ''tis been a tad windy!


----------



## Simontm (13 Jan 2017)

That wind was horrendous. Sudden gusts threatening to take out the front wheel as well  
Numpty count:0


----------



## Jenkins (14 Jan 2017)

Quite cold (-2°C) this morning but no ice thanks to the strong winds yesterday afternoon drying the roads before the temperature droped, plus Suffolk Council getting the gritters out early.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jan 2017)

I chickened out and took the car...


----------



## Lonestar (15 Jan 2017)

I chickened out and took the bike.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Jan 2017)

I checkened out this morning as well and used my 13 hybrid again instead of the intended Whyte Sussex due to it being frosty around here again and prefering a more upright position in those conditions. Stil looking damp for the return trip.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (15 Jan 2017)

I just used the bike, like I always do.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (16 Jan 2017)

It was 33 degrees on my commute home today, and is predicted to reach 38 tomorrow. Despite that, I took a longer route home (33 instead of 31km), and my speed was at least average. I think I might be acclimatising to this heat. Which is probably good, given that in June, I'll be riding the Italian and French Alps, and French Pyrenees, in the European summer.


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Jan 2017)

I managed to clock up just over 500km for this year until a week ago. Since then it has been ice, ice, ice and below freezing with a breeze, which makes it well below freezing. Commuting 20km at 5am is no fun in those conditions and so the bike is away until conditions improve a bit.


----------



## Twizit (16 Jan 2017)

Back on the bike today after a week off whilst travelling with work - very wet (unforecast) but otherwise quite pleasant.

Horrible queue back along the Embankment for those in vehicles, as they've shut two of the approach lanes to Vauxhall Bridge and dug a dirty big hole there. Thank god for CS8 on this occasion...


----------



## martint235 (16 Jan 2017)

Well my knees seem fine today after some issues with them last week. 

Started my new role today and haven't been able to secure a bike parking space in my new building b I therefore have the joy of a 200 yard walk through Croydon in lycra


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jan 2017)

martint235 said:


> Well my knees seem fine today after some issues with them last week.
> 
> Started my new role today and haven't been able to secure a bike parking space in my new building b I therefore have the joy of a 200 yard walk through Croydon in lycra




Hope you have your knees covered.


----------



## BrumJim (16 Jan 2017)

Time for another Haiku:

Studded tyres off
No more cold weather forecast
Slow puncture and wet


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jan 2017)

BrumJim said:


> Time for another Haiku:
> 
> No more cold weather forecast
> Studded tyres off
> Very wet and slow puncture




Shouldn't a Haiku be 5,7,5 syllables?


----------



## BrumJim (16 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Shouldn't a Haiku be 5,7,5 syllables?



You're too quick. I spotted the error and corrected it as soon as I could.


----------



## runner (16 Jan 2017)

is it summer...or is it winter....one day snow...next day 10 degrees?


----------



## J1888 (16 Jan 2017)

Wet this morning so had all my waterproofs on, but not a bad ride in.

Way home was quiet as got away by 5pm

Not too many numpties either


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (16 Jan 2017)

Had to come straight home and not ride to Tesco - sorry cats, it's happy shopper slurry from the corner shop for your tea tonight!

After being driven at (about 3" difference from being driven "into") in an attempt to push me out of the lane from a pointless MGIF with nowhere to go anyway and given the "deserve to be run over..middle of the road" speech, then another idiot taking a short cut from a cul-de-sac along a pavement then off the kerb into the cycle lane at the exact point I was in it - again with a load of verbals, and finally two youths pelting me with stones by the river, all in the space of 3 miles..I'd half thought of getting my lock out and giving the two dickheads a ride-by whack but decided it's not worth my doing time for caving in some nobber's head in even if it would be beneficial to society.

Buy I knew that anyone else threatening me in a similar manner tonight would have been required to back their threats up with physical force. So I thought I'd best come home and calm down because I can still feel adrenaline flowing in overdrive.

Luckily in the "what should I cobble together for tea then?" I found that I had everything necessary to make salt & chilli pepper aubergine - so my not getting to Tesco does have a positive side to it. Just not for the cats...


----------



## hennbell (16 Jan 2017)

we're having heat wave, a tropical heat wave!

Its +1 C today that is a 25 degree change in 7 days. I will have to be very careful as things are about to get slippy, now i need a fat bike with spiked tyres.


----------



## Hacienda71 (16 Jan 2017)

Noticed my rear tyre was down to the threads tonight, so went the short route home over Alderley Edge. Also noticed I had broken my clear glasses. Coming out of The village hit a pothole with nightmare jagged edges, both front and rear tyres blew.  Only a couple of miles from home couldn't be arsed to fix them both in the rain so called swmbo for a lift.


----------



## subaqua (16 Jan 2017)

I should have put the marathon pluses on yesterday. Rain was horrendous and I had 1 puncture on way to pool. Replaced tube at pool and then rode to site . Got 200 yards and had another. Walked bike to LMNH and bought a new tub and tyre ( marathon plus) 2 people watched in awe as I replaced with no tools only my bare hands....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Jan 2017)

Blimey the roads are filthy. Cleaned the bike on Saturday, looks like I dragged it out of the canal tonight.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jan 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Blimey the roads are filthy. Cleaned the bike on Saturday, looks like I dragged it out of the canal tonight.




Same here. Sometimes.... just sometimes... I think why do I bother.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Same here. Sometimes.... just sometimes... I think why do I bother.



Despite the state of the bike and the fact I clean snapped the rear mudguard in half today I really enjoyed the commuting. Helped that I wasn't on the ice bike.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jan 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Despite the state of the bike and the fact I clean snapped the rear mudguard in half today I really enjoyed the commuting. Helped that I wasn't on the ice bike.




There's very few commutes where I think.. nope not a nice ride. Last thursday was one where I near froze to death in the snow. 
I get where you're coming from.


----------



## Twizit (16 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Same here. Sometimes.... just sometimes... I think why do I bother.



I just don't when it comes to the winterised single speed... well not much beyond some oil on the chain every few days and a very occasional wipe down!


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jan 2017)

Twizit said:


> I just don't when it comes to the winterised single speed... well not much beyond some oil on the chain every few days and a very occasional wipe down!




Just can't not....


----------



## Shut Up Legs (17 Jan 2017)

That was a very hot commute.  
It was 36 degrees when I left work, and 90 minutes later when I got home it was about 38 outside, and 33.5 inside the house.


----------



## Bazzer (17 Jan 2017)

Drizzle most of the way and warm.
Had an off by the entrance to work when my front wheel slipped on a slippery dropped pavement. Going to have to smuggle the witch hazel into the bathroom tonight to try to get the bruise out of my hip, otherwise Mrs B will go ape if she sees it.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (17 Jan 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> That was a very hot commute.
> It was 36 degrees when I left work, and 90 minutes later when I got home it was about 38 outside, and 33.5 inside the house.


It's 7:15pm and still just over 30 degrees inside the house. However, a cool change has arrived, and it's only about 30 outside now, instead of high 30s, and the overnight minimum is expected to be only 15, and the maximum only 23 tomorrow.
Enjoy your snow, fellow CCers. I know you dislike the snow sometimes, but this heat (literally) stinks.


----------



## Simontm (17 Jan 2017)

Pleasant ride in as the fog was lifting as I left. A bit chilly but got the kit spot on for a change.
Numpty count: 0


----------



## martint235 (17 Jan 2017)

I'm really enjoying my commutes. It's flipping cold but other than that this morning was a glorious morning, some days even Croydon can look almost pleasant.

No numpties as such today, a couple of MGIF but not in a dangerous way


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jan 2017)

Bazzer said:


> otherwise Mrs B will go ape if she sees it.



Why would she go ape at you having an unfortunate accident?


----------



## Simontm (17 Jan 2017)

martint235 said:


> I, some days even Croydon can look almost pleasant.



Steady on there Old boy


----------



## Bazzer (17 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Why would she go ape at you having an unfortunate accident?



Because on Monday I am due to have a dynamic hip screw and other metalwork removed from my leg and the hip which is now bruised.
Despite cycling regularly since shortly after the surgery some 18 months ago, having an off a few days before the surgery would be seen as the result of irresponsibility; whether or not it was an unfortunate accident.
Fortunately the hip seems ok and the skin is unbroken. The bruised ribs which have started to reveal themselves during the morning will be a lot easier to disguise. (As long as I don't cough)


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jan 2017)

Bazzer said:


> Because on Monday I am due to have a dynamic hip screw and other metalwork removed from my leg and the hip which is now bruised.
> Despite cycling regularly since shortly after the surgery some 18 months ago, having an off a few days before the surgery would be seen as the result of irresponsibility; whether or not it was an unfortunate accident.
> Fortunately the hip seems ok and the skin is unbroken. The bruised ribs which have started to reveal themselves during the morning will be a lot easier to disguise. (As long as I don't cough)




Fair enough... she has a good reason


----------



## simon the viking (17 Jan 2017)

Snapped rear gear cable on morning commute..... stuck in hardest gear for last 5 miles which happen to be uphill.... so at lunch time jumped on bike cycled 5 mins to LBS (with advance warning) who fitted me a cable and chain... (chain had been needed for a while just hadn't got round to it) while I ate my dinner in his shop then cycled back to arrive bang on time for afternoon shift  then bike ride home was fab bike behaving itself far more than it has for a while


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (17 Jan 2017)

I keep watching Shackleton and Touching the Void, to remind me it isn't that cold, and when I cant feel my toes that it could be worse!


----------



## martint235 (17 Jan 2017)

simon the viking said:


> Snapped rear gear cable on morning commute..... stuck in hardest gear for last 5 miles which happen to be uphill.... so at lunch time jumped on bike cycled 5 mins to LBS (with advance warning) who fitted me a cable and chain... (chain had been needed for a while just hadn't got round to it) while I ate my dinner in his shop then cycled back to arrive bang on time for afternoon shift  then bike ride home was fab bike behaving itself far more than it has for a while


Not a new cassette to go with the chain?


----------



## tallliman (17 Jan 2017)

Still under the weather....over a week off the bike now. Longest break in about 14 months. 

May try and get out tomorrow or Friday. Just frustrating really.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jan 2017)

tallliman said:


> Still under the weather....over a week off the bike now. Longest break in about 14 months.
> 
> May try and get out tomorrow or Friday. Just frustrating really.



Man up, I've had a cold since New Year, just ride slower


----------



## tallliman (17 Jan 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Man up, I've had a cold since New Year, just ride slower



Barely made it out of bed at the weekend, it's a bad one


----------



## hennbell (17 Jan 2017)

Ride home dealing with wet snow and ice was a bit of an eye opener. 
I am used to a very dry grippy snow and very little ice, what a difference moisture makes. Would normally be riding my mountain bike but it needs a brake job and i don't have the parts on hand.


----------



## simon the viking (17 Jan 2017)

martint235 said:


> Not a new cassette to go with the chain?



No was lucky normally change chain at 1000 - 1500 miles then cassette with third or fourth chain....chain looked terrible but was only just over 1500 miles so risked It and gave It some welly in the gears i normally ride in on way home and think i got away with It


----------



## J1888 (17 Jan 2017)

Just a commute into work today, not really enjoying the superhighway at present. It's great to have segregation from crazy traffic around Blackfriars but the way some people ride seems to be magnified to me on the superhighway- if it's not some clown treating a packed lane like a race track, it's a moron coming out of their lane to attempt a pointless overtake, forcing those in the correct lane to take avoidance measures, sometimes endangering those behind them. That's a common occurrence. Today some numpty joined Blackfriars Bridge from the pavement without looking, to then swerve out right to turn off without indicating- how the heck do these people not cause accidents?!?!?!

Anyway rant over


----------



## Simontm (17 Jan 2017)

Speedy ride back to get offspring to climbing. One bloke took this as a challenge, quite a sight seeing an upright with a child seat being pelted down a road. Shame he couldn't give two stuffs about the ladies on the cycle path mind.
Numpty count: 0


----------



## Smithbat (18 Jan 2017)

I am concerned that there is something in the air. This morning I had one driver courteously sit a safe distance behind me while I passed a 200 odd yard line of parked cars, no revving, no getting really close, no attempting to pass me. As I moved over once I had passed them I raised my hand to say thanks and he flashed his lights. A mile further on and another driver let me cross in front of him and a bit further on so did another. I am slightly worried.....


----------



## martint235 (18 Jan 2017)

Very, very cold. Bit concerned my tyres are old and need replacing.

3 numpties all on bikes. The winner was the guy who said "Excuse me" as he tried to push past me to jump a red light. Being told to f*** off made him a bit disgruntled so he hopped on the pavement then


----------



## BrumJim (18 Jan 2017)

Third in the series:

Sitting on a train
Bike at home, not under me,
Another day, then!


----------



## Simontm (18 Jan 2017)

Chilly ride in. Didn't like the look of the Portsmouth Rd bike path so popped back onto road with no hassle from the cars behind- speed was around 20mph so was part of the flow which helped.
RLJ idiot from Hammersmith. Seen him before. Still slow, jumped four lights and I overtook him four times 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jan 2017)

No commute for me today as I have a family wedding to attend.
But boy it's frosty and cold outside. Minus 3½ out at the moment. At 7am it was minus 5.

Be careful out there folks.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I am concerned that there is something in the air. This morning I had one driver courteously sit a safe distance behind me while I passed a 200 odd yard line of parked cars, no revving, no getting really close, no attempting to pass me. As I moved over once I had passed them I raised my hand to say thanks and he flashed his lights. A mile further on and another driver let me cross in front of him and a bit further on so did another. I am slightly worried.....



Chances are that they are cyclists themselves or have cyclists in the family.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> No commute for me today as I have a family wedding to attend.
> But boy it's frosty and cold outside. Minus 3½ out at the moment. At 7am it was minus 5.
> 
> Be careful out there folks.



Nice and cloudy here which kept the temperatures up. Didn't want to get out of bed this morning, but forced myself out, glad I did as the roads are finally drying, the wind was calm and it was mild.


----------



## chriswoody (18 Jan 2017)

You know it's been cold when the temperature warms up to -4 and it feels positively tropical!


----------



## Twizit (18 Jan 2017)

Simontm said:


> Chilly ride in. Didn't like the look of the Portsmouth Rd bike path so popped back onto road with no hassle from the cars behind- speed was around 20mph so was part of the flow which helped.



Likewise was very wary on there this morning, but it's so dry I decided it was ok - still kept a very straight line and a keen eye out for potential icy patches. Thankfully all ok.

Very cold, but not as cold as coming home last night down the A3 on the motorbike - bone cold


----------



## Sixmile (18 Jan 2017)

Some pretty mild weather over here, around 8 or 9 degrees in this morning and made me think that I'll have to rethink my layers as I was sweltered when I arrived at work.

Fired on a set on clipless pedals last night after one of my original flat pedals gave up the ghost yesterday. I had forgotten how good it feels after spending the last 4 months solely on flats.


----------



## Hacienda71 (18 Jan 2017)

Found the hole that blew both my tyres on Monday night.







Then got a Porsche blaring it's horn at me for riding 12 inches from the kerb. Called him a self gratifier as he overtook me with his window down.


----------



## prawny (18 Jan 2017)

I'm getting bored of getting wet now. When is summer?


----------



## Ciar (18 Jan 2017)

Morning commute was easy enough, even though my legs seem to hate me must be the cold, i was shocked by how many riders were not paying attention to the fact that any wet patch along the CS2 was iced over, so many were riding so close i was expecting a stack, but luckily no one did.


----------



## martint235 (18 Jan 2017)

prawny said:


> I'm getting bored of getting wet now. When is summer?


London might be flipping cold but at least it's bone dry


----------



## Simontm (18 Jan 2017)

Fast, dry cycle home. Some fella pushing me all the way down Goldhawk which was good fun. 
Numpty count: 2 both pedestrians, both me saying "try looking this way" as they step out in front of me


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (18 Jan 2017)

Horrible, horrible commute
I was stuck in Manchester rush hour traffic in the back of a Mercedes GLS.
Why do people try to drive in Manchester anyway? You don't GET anywhere.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (18 Jan 2017)

Absolutely bloody freezing this morning
Bloody hard work but I keep going!


----------



## martint235 (19 Jan 2017)

Bit of ice appearing even on my route now which is a bit of a worry.

Only one numpty today who came past me about 5 yards before the stop line at a red light. He just got a WTF and a shake of the head.

Oh and the traffic was a mess on Whitefoot Lane, what was the A21 like @ianrauk ?


----------



## Smithbat (19 Jan 2017)

Very cold but bright his morning. I am confused as to why people can't clear their windscreens properly. Driving along peering through a 6 inch hole you have made in the ice does not not count. Only the one idiot today, Mr white van man decided the best place to park his great big van was across the dual use cycle/footpath at the side of the busiest road in Aylesbury. Forcing me, and all the other users to go out into the traffic to get by. Pillock.


----------



## Twizit (19 Jan 2017)

My body really doesn't like working when it's this cold - can't get my thighs warm enough to work properly! 10 minutes longer on the commute and a max heart rate of 122, despite really trying, probably sum it up quite well.

Still dry so fairly safe but the odd bit of ice around. Freezing fog through Richmond Park didn't help with my core body temp


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jan 2017)

martint235 said:


> Bit of ice appearing even on my route now which is a bit of a worry.
> 
> Only one numpty today who came past me about 5 yards before the stop line at a red light. He just got a WTF and a shake of the head.
> 
> Oh and the traffic was a mess on Whitefoot Lane, what was the A21 like @ianrauk ?




A21 wasn't that bad for me. Rushey Green a little snarled but none more then usual.


----------



## prawny (19 Jan 2017)

Drizzling again in and around Brum, super tired today, strava suffer score of 28, which meant I was barely pedaling for an hour and a half.


----------



## Sixmile (19 Jan 2017)

Very light drizzle in Belfast this morning but majorly tired legs this morning. I was tempted to turn around and take the car but I'm determined to do my first ever January 5 dayer, 3 more rides to go.


----------



## Simontm (19 Jan 2017)

Cold legs didn't help today. A few tank commanders around and the usual RLJ zone 2 tossers around - can't help it, they wind me up, especially when I end up overtaking them anyway.
Numpty count:0


----------



## subaqua (19 Jan 2017)

Cold, canal was frozen in parts. 

the temple mills water splash has dried out and looks like the detritus cleared. 45 mins from home to Paddington . not that many other cyclists out . must be the cold keeping them indoors


oh and the muppett who raced past me then immediately turned left. you wouldn't like it if a car did that to you on your bike so why the fark do you think it acceptable to do to another cyclist.


----------



## Ciar (19 Jan 2017)

Fresh this morning and legs dislike me even more, but all in all uneventful


----------



## markharry66 (19 Jan 2017)

Out in shorts and ski socks plus new thermal gloves not had to wear trousers since purchased them. Cold but found new hassle free route into work quicker and avoids the prat contingent.


----------



## keithmac (19 Jan 2017)

I had a very surreal commute on Tuesday, 5 cars actively moved over to give me more room to pass. 

Similar this morning too!.

Always give them a thumbs up on the way past as a thank-you, maybe it's rubbing off..


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jan 2017)

The dry roads didn't last long, I've had to clean the chain three times this week already. Not cleaned the frame yet, must be carrying a couple of pounds of mud.


----------



## Simontm (19 Jan 2017)

No real dramas tonight, just, once again, loads of traffic in Richmond. Seems to be caused by something over the bridge St Magaret's/Twickenham way.
Numpty count: 2 two cars pulled out.


----------



## Twizit (19 Jan 2017)

Carnage around Westminster / embankment on the way home. Lots cordoned off by police and diversions all round. Turns out they were dredging a WW2 bomb from the Thames!!


----------



## Slioch (19 Jan 2017)

Must have been national "Drive Like & Twat Day" today in York, but they obviously missed me off the notification e-mail distribution list. Ho hum!


----------



## Arjimlad (20 Jan 2017)

Are you sitting down ?

A big white BMW X5 passed me too close on the A38 in Almondsbury this morning (within touching distance despite a clear outside lane he could have moved into).

When I caught up with him at the lights, I smiled, said good morning & explained how close the pass felt to me.

He apologised immediately and sincerely thanked me for letting him know.

I think I had better buy a lottery ticket !

I'll try the polite approach with an Audi driver next time & report back.


----------



## martint235 (20 Jan 2017)

Cold. Very cold. Felt like the coldest day of the week even though the thermometer was reading -5C (It was -6C one day). Still can't complain as at least it is bone dry. 

Hit some ice at one point. Weirdly it wasn't until afterwards that I realised what I'd done, there was just a thought of "That really didn't feel right" and I realised both wheels had slipped a bit.
In other news, my psycho has gone AWOL again. If you find her can you send her back please? Fiat 500, plate ends CJO


----------



## Simontm (20 Jan 2017)

Cold ride in. Got the top half right but can still feel the chill where the leggings stopped under the 3/4s. 
Numpty count: 2 WVM decided to cut into the bike lane on Kew Road for the hell of it (?). 
Second, me! Caught up with an RLJ at the Goldhawk lights and thought 'I'll take him on the change' . It's a 3-second difference between red on left and amber straight on but I forgot that I was in a higher gear than normal so shot off and almost went into the box before the amber.
That's right RLJ, learn from my example! Doh!


----------



## MichaelO (20 Jan 2017)

-7 as I left home, and a balmy -1 in central London. Lovely morning though


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jan 2017)

That was a tad chilly wasn't it? Lovely morning though. A few bit's of ice and think frost here and there so took it a little easier then usual.
Got to the A21 and ran into a nice peleton of other cycle commuters. Now you know at this time of year and conditions, any other cyclist you run into is pretty much an all rounder year cycle commutee and will give you a good run for your money. So 4 of us zooming along the A21 at a rate of knots all playing fair, taking turns at the front and stopping at lights. It was jolly good fun and certainly kept the chills at bay. 
Really nice commute this morning.


----------



## prawny (20 Jan 2017)

Man down! Me! Riding along a straight main road at about 25mph bike suddenly went from under me and plonked me in the middle of the road. Bike is scratched up a bit but road home again ok. 

Clothes and skin are torn, going to write to the council as they admitted via twitter they'd decided not to grit at all last night, which was just daft. It's going to cost me a few quid, which I dont have.


----------



## Sixmile (20 Jan 2017)

Friday legs well and truly not alive nor kicking. Very slow ascent to work this morning but I made it. No thanks to an Audi estate driver. I don't normally encounter many numpties but he pulled in infront of me when I was in the bus lane. He then slows rapidly to near stopping before turning left. He knew rightly what he was doing and obviously took great pleasure in irritating a road user legitimately on their way to work. 

Anyway, one ride away from completing my first ever 5 day January commute week (120 miles all told) all on the hybrid.


----------



## Simontm (20 Jan 2017)

Fast ride home. Even overtook someone on Spankers Hill and they didn't catch me...which is rare 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Jan 2017)

Thick fog this morning which turned out to be freezing fog despite the thermometer at home reading 4 degrees C. I had to change to full finger gloves within quarter of a mile and arrived at work with a coating of frost up my arms and across my chest while the bike had clear coating of ice over the whole frame and bars.

Took the short route on the way home saving a good ten minutes even with a stop on the way but had a bit of a moment while turning off the old A5 when the front wheel washed out from under me. Somehow I kept it upright - luck rather than judgement I think.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jan 2017)

Back on the ice bike today, was a touch frosty this morning


----------



## 13 rider (20 Jan 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Back on the ice bike today, was a touch frosty this morning


Completely clear at home car windscreen not frozen but halfway to work everyone's cars frozen over bit bizzare. 
3 day week again legs feeling it a bit .Tonight overtook the slowest cyclist ever . Pulled alongside and asked if he was ok and I was struggling to keep the bike upright it was that slow . He said he was fine . Still a scalp though


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jan 2017)

13 rider said:


> Completely clear at home car windscreen not frozen but halfway to work everyone's cars frozen over bit bizzare.
> 3 day week again legs feeling it a bit .Tonight overtook the slowest cyclist ever . Pulled alongside and asked if he was ok and I was struggling to keep the bike upright it was that slow . He said he was fine . Still a scalp though



Our car was frozen up but the roads clear, was quite frosty once I got out of Leicester though. Looks like it might be icy tomorrow morning, still going out though


----------



## Reynard (21 Jan 2017)

Fine this morning, even if the roads were icy. Sun was nice, which made it feel warmer than it was. Had a close pass while riding in a cycle lane - some old dear on her way to Sainsbury's thought it would be a good idea to share it with me. Return trip at 10pm did include some distracted pedestrians in town and a few patches of black ice near home. But it was so cold that I felt like I was in a Coors Light advert... 

My bike steamed up when I brought it inside


----------



## palinurus (21 Jan 2017)

All day on Friday I was looking forward to leaving at four and getting home pretty much in daylight for the first time since early November. I've been thinking of little else this year.

At 3:50 an Outlook reminder appeared about a conference call starting at 16:00. I practically had a meltdown in the office. I changed my response to 'declined' and left. I'm going to set up a repeating appointment so that I'm marked as busy from four on that day from now until 2035.


----------



## I like Skol (22 Jan 2017)

Nice ride into work this morning (Apart from having to work on a Sunday ) and had a lovely close encounter with a pair of juvenile foxes on Dialstone Lane as I headed in to Hazel Grove. They ran out to cross the road as I was passing. The first one went for it and crossed in plenty of time but the second decided it was going to be a bit close so stopped at the white line in the middle of the road while I passed. It cheered me up no end, don’t you just love wildlife?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (23 Jan 2017)

Another hot ride home from work.  The temperature hovered between about 35 and 36 for the whole 90 minute ride.


----------



## HarryTheDog (23 Jan 2017)

Went in on the 29er with off road tyres thinking it would be safer. Ended up on my butt after crossing a road, slipped on paving slabs. Then going down a cycleway, went round a bend, bike disapeared from under me, slid down the road for a few feet. Next cyclist slowed and stopped to help ( I know him we were both CX racing yesterday in the slippy mud) then he came off as well. We both picked ourselves up and stupidly did not get off the cycleway straight away, very next cyclist came in too hot, avoided us and ended on his arse as well. Some very quick apologies avoided a punch up. 
We decided the road was probably going to be safer and ended up hacking it down the A13, luckily I had put a big chainring on the 29er last night in preperation for commute duties ( a whole 38t) so managed to bowl along at 20mph+. Body is ok ish, but my neoprene overshoes are ripped, tights and top completely unscathed.


----------



## Simontm (23 Jan 2017)

Foggy ride in. Not too many cyclists till the RLJ zone 2 nobbers at Hammersmith onwards. Seemed that the fog was actually moving east as it got denser the more into Central I went after waking up to a similar mist that lightened by the time I was on the bike - either that or its smog! 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## Twizit (23 Jan 2017)

Lovely pea souper all the way into London this morning. Especially thick through Richmond Park where visibility was down to a few metres in places.

Must have been cold judging by the ice on my gloves on arrival at work


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jan 2017)

No fog in the SE of the Capitol this morning, but blimey it's a bit nippy out there.


----------



## martint235 (23 Jan 2017)

Yep fog much less than forecast. I hit a couple of pockets of it. Not as cold as yesterday either thankfully. Legs not suffering as badly as I expected either.

No real numpties but I was much earlier than usual today.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (23 Jan 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Another hot ride home from work.  The temperature hovered between about 35 and 36 for the whole 90 minute ride.


The temperature here dropped 8 degrees, from about 34 to 26, in about 20 minutes, and rain is arriving. Melbourne sure knows how to do dramatic cool changes.


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Jan 2017)

HarryTheDog said:


> Went in on the 29er with off road tyres thinking it would be safer. Ended up on my butt after crossing a road, slipped on paving slabs. Then going down a cycleway, went round a bend, bike disapeared from under me, slid down the road for a few feet. Next cyclist slowed and stopped to help ( I know him we were both CX racing yesterday in the slippy mud) then he came off as well. We both picked ourselves up and stupidly did not get off the cycleway straight away, very next cyclist came in too hot, avoided us and ended on his arse as well. Some very quick apologies avoided a punch up.
> We decided the road was probably going to be safer and ended up hacking it down the A13, luckily I had put a big chainring on the 29er last night in preperation for commute duties ( a whole 38t) so managed to bowl along at 20mph+. Body is ok ish, but my neoprene overshoes are ripped, tights and top completely unscathed.


A right old adventure !


----------



## apb (23 Jan 2017)

put some new cleats on my shoes this weekend and it felt really nice this morning. Usually my right leg, which is the on a prefer to clip in and out of, wiggles about a bit because the cleats are about 4 years old.

I have always gone for the sh56 cleats as they are multi-directional and i fear a clipless moment. But i only had sh51's about so i've gone with them and haven't felt much difference other than they feel new and snug.

happy days


----------



## prawny (23 Jan 2017)

Having a few days on the train while fridays injuries heal, I was worried that I'd not want to get back on my bike but I hated every second of it. If I'd not bought a weeks pass I'd be back on the bike tomorrow.


----------



## palinurus (23 Jan 2017)

Freezing fog this morning. Hands were a bit cold even inside my lobster gloves.

Still nice though, birds were singing even though I left while it was still dark. Got less foggy and considerably lighter towards the work end of the journey.


----------



## Simontm (23 Jan 2017)

Uneventful ride home traffic was awful round Richmond again and I felt a bit icky from the fumes but at least it was a bit warmer than this morning. 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## tallliman (23 Jan 2017)

Just driven home from Nottingham to Loughborough....fog is extremely dense, visibility down to 20ft in places. No ride to work tomorrow as a result.


----------



## martint235 (24 Jan 2017)

Well yesterday morning was good. Yesterday afternoon and this morning, the legs have completely gone!!

In the good news, the work I did on the headset of the commuter had a positive effect so, having taken Lelly out on Sunday, I can confirm that both bikes are now operating silently and well. Only cause for concern remains the tyres on the commuter but I'm not getting visitations so I'll buy a couple as spares and see how long I can run the existing ones for.

Next job I think is to convert the SS to a fixie. I've accepted I'm never ever going to use it for commuting (the original idea) but I may as well try to get used to it.


----------



## Simontm (24 Jan 2017)

Drive like an idiot day for those cars that were put there. Strangely quiet both cycles and cars and I got a bit of wet feet/legs thanks to a burst main on Upper Richmond Rd.
Numpty count: 2 coming up to the Richmond Bridge roundabout from Petersham and took my usual strong primary. Nope, not for the driver behind me who decided to go onto the other side of the road then cut in for the roundabout.
Second was WVM exactly at the point where Jeremy Vine's last video just past Olympia. Again took a strong primary but WVM needed to turn left so moved in on me so I had to slam on brakes to avoid being pushed onto pavement


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jan 2017)

I think it was everyone who has a car drive to work today. It seemed that the whole of SE London was blocked up with traffic. It made for frustrating progress. But at least the temperatures are a little milder. Half a degree below when I left home.


----------



## Leaway2 (24 Jan 2017)

Icy this morning, so came in on the hybrid. The main roads were not too bad. The panniers allowed me to bring some extra kit in though.
A nice slow ride.


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Jan 2017)

Dropping daughter off at school means I have to take the shortest route to work. Sadly it is along Trench Lane, where the number of dim-witted early morning commuting drivers means it is a close-pass festival. They overtake in long streams with the last cars not checking for oncoming traffic. Or simply not caring & passing as close as possible !


----------



## united4ever (24 Jan 2017)

came off this morning - nothing more than a few scratches on the elbow though. Turning round a 90 degree bend on an ungritted quiet residential street. Going slowly but not slowly enough it seems. Not been icy in Manchester this last week but today there was a thin layer of frost, thought it would be ok, should have took the tram with hindsight.


----------



## Simontm (24 Jan 2017)

Well that was warmer, almost tropical at Pen Ponds  left dead on time for a change and I guess that's the tale end of the school run. Bit busy round Fulham/Putney.
Numpty count: 2 merc pulled out and nearly clipped me on Maple Road then as I took primary on the bend for Thorkhill Road, a BMW decided to overtake me on the bend  luckily there was no one coming the other way. Needless to say the lights were red at the end!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Jan 2017)

Back to ice tyres for me this morning. I wasn't really sure if they were necessary when I set out but there were quite a few patches of ice and when the studs went silent in the middle of one corner I knew I'd made the right choice.


----------



## palinurus (25 Jan 2017)

palinurus said:


> All day on Friday I was looking forward to leaving at four and getting home pretty much in daylight for the first time since early November. I've been thinking of little else this year.
> 
> At 3:50 an Outlook reminder appeared about a conference call starting at 16:00. I practically had a meltdown in the office. I changed my response to 'declined' and left. I'm going to set up a repeating appointment so that I'm marked as busy from four on that day from now until 2035.



I've set up a regular, repeating, 'mobile progress meeting' every Friday- for ever- at 16:00.


----------



## martint235 (25 Jan 2017)

palinurus said:


> I've set up a regular, repeating, 'mobile progress meeting' every Friday- for ever- at 16:00.


Your place obviously isn't like ours then. Here they check your diary, see you're booked in a meeting and then assume theirs is more important and book you in anyway. As chair.


----------



## palinurus (25 Jan 2017)

united4ever said:


> came off this morning - nothing more than a few scratches on the elbow though. Turning round a 90 degree bend on an ungritted quiet residential street. Going slowly but not slowly enough it seems. Not been icy in Manchester this last week but today there was a thin layer of frost, thought it would be ok, should have took the tram with hindsight.



shoot, hope you're feeling better today. I often ride when it's just a bit frosty on the roads and almost always it's OK (that crunchy kind of frost is pretty grippy! but the stuff I had this morning was more a greasy kind of frost), here's my reminder to follow the (gritted) bus route in future or dig out the 'cross bike and studs more often.


----------



## martint235 (25 Jan 2017)

Cold again. Forecast cold again tomorrow but possibly milder by Monday. No issues today. Numpty count 3, all on bikes:

in Penge a guy with a red flashing light on the front of his helmet. No lights at all on the bike though.
Further up from Penge a guy with loads of high viz and no lights. Nobber
And in Norwood, some nobber has put a cycle lane in on the approach to the crossroads so one poor cyclist felt obliged to use it. Despite the fact he was turning right. I really felt for him. And he may still be there for all I know.


----------



## palinurus (25 Jan 2017)

Foggy and dark all the way in today. Rode slowly and steadily while trying to do Tuvan throat-singing THIS IS WHY I DON'T GET THE BUS.


----------



## palinurus (25 Jan 2017)

martint235 said:


> Your place obviously isn't like ours then.



It might be. So far so good for Friday though.


----------



## Simontm (25 Jan 2017)

An eventful ride. Foggy and cold with visibility down to around 20/30 yards at some points but still drivers go at their regulation 40mph.
On Ken high st I had overtaken the RLJs and one caught up with me at a ped crossing. As he inched to go through, I growled 'it's a red light' and he stopped 
Also glad to see my brakes work as I entered Hyde park came face to face with two joggers. Cue apologies all round! 
Numpty count: 2 first was an impatient man at the Chertsey Rd junction at Richmond who wanted to get round another cyclist by driving towards me 
Second was a WVM. Edged into the cycle lane without seeing (or maybe caring) about me being in it. I banged on his side and then went past him. His passenger leaning out of the window so I told him what I thought of the driver  this prompted him to try and put his foot down after me... I weaved past the traffic and through the lights as they changed leaving him stuck there.


----------



## Twizit (25 Jan 2017)

Didn't feel that cold this morning but exited Richmond Park with a new layer of frost covering my gloves and arms. Laughing with another cyclist at the next set of lights, and both figured it must be the excessive amount of moisture in the air. Worst fog of the year so far through the park today - thankfully missed the deer, but nearly took out a suicidal rabbit that decided to dart across the path in front of me - made a change to the usual squirrels attempting that move...


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Jan 2017)

Lovely rural ten miles to work on icy roads.. Appreciating the new studded Schwalbe Winter tyres! 

A thoughtful driver stopped to warn me of a particularly icy patch, which was very nice of her.


----------



## hennbell (25 Jan 2017)

I have switched from my 2009 Trek 8500 with 26 wheels to my sons cheaper 2013 trek mountain bike equipped with 29's, I am not sure I like the big wheels.
I feels very sluggish when starting off but I am slightly faster get to work, it feels slow but goes fast. I will have to try the 27.5 wheels to see if they are a better balance.


----------



## Lonestar (25 Jan 2017)

Only one just past Shadwell on the way to Limehouse....The CS 3 my favourite (not) Workmate decides to hang about to wait to cycle back with me.He's drafting another cyclist and im behind him.Leading cyclist doesn't see ped bang slap in cycle lane (and ped doesn't see cyclists) till she almost collides with ped in dark clothing in the darkness.She slams the brakes on to avoid hitting ped and my workmate almost hits her.Luckily I had caught a glimpse of the ped so I was aware and didn't almost run into the back of my workmate.Oh how I love the CS 3.Just about beats Aldgate to Limehouse on the A13 although I use the road in the opposite direction.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Jan 2017)

Just get into Watermead Park (which is unlit) tonight and I am plunged into darkness as my front light packed up. By sheer fluke I had a spare front light with me, unluckily it is a proper to be seen only light. Anyway eventually get home, I was quite surprised how much lighter the night is when you have a crap front light.

I was sure it was the light and not the battery pack, so plug the battery pack into another light and.....nothing. Look at the battery pack and give the top a couple more turns and voila light was working  

I think the springs in the pack must be a bit squeezed, luckily I've got some of those thin magnets that extend the length of the battery enough to keep the connection.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jan 2017)

Very cold, very dark and drizzly ride home tonight. That annoying misty drizzle that mists up the cycling glasses so having to keep wiping them.

Numpty count 2
First one. I pulled up into an ASL at the white line. Lady cyclist came round and stopped right in front of me. WTF? I gave her the arm of indignation when I overtook and she mumbled some nonsense. Not cool lady. not cool.
Second one. Now i'm not really bothered by ninja cyclists but the one I saw tonight really took the biscuit. On a dark bit of very busy road because of a couple of failed street lamps. Even I had difficulty seeing him and told him so. Fair play, he did apologise and said both his lights had failed. Not that he had any (failed) lights on his bike anyway.

Bonus points on the commute for seeing @arallsopp whilst I was waiting at a junction. He must have been about a minute behind me. I was waiting at a junction going left, him straight on. I heard his gears before I saw him. Having ridden with him as much as I have. I instantly knew the sound.


----------



## Lonestar (25 Jan 2017)

Thought I just suffered that no lights dressed in dark clothing ninja's brigade but the CS 3 has it at too close a quarters with peds and cyclists alike.

Also another thing is when they pull ahead and are as slow as feck.I had five do it to me at Mile End last week.

Not too bad between Tower Gateway and Southwark Bridge or Westminster.


----------



## DrLex (25 Jan 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> Lovely rural ten miles to work on icy roads.. Appreciating the new studded Schwalbe Winter tyres!
> 
> A thoughtful driver stopped to warn me of a particularly icy patch, which was very nice of her.



Reminds me of having a similar warning from a copper dealing with the driver of a van which was passenger-side down on the road and 90 degrees to it; lovely to reply "thanks, but I've got this" as the studs took me safely across the rink...


----------



## Simontm (25 Jan 2017)

As @ianrauk says that horrible misty drizzle. Went via Wimbledon but aside from some bad traffic, a quiet ride.
Numpty count: 0


----------



## 13 rider (25 Jan 2017)

Different starting point today as due a car van bike shuffle so did a slightly hilly route past the work place of @Supersuperleeds bit early for him he'd be out riding somewhere about 30 miles away . The first downhill into to Thurcaston the cold literally took my breath away it was properly cold . Only half a commute today will complete it on Friday . Day off tomorrow as work van is serviced


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (25 Jan 2017)

What is WRONG with people today? (I mean Jan 25th 2107, not "this day and age")

I have no doubt pissed countless people off but after 3 close passes (we are talking 40mph+ at <6") I took the entire lane of a busy duel carriageway that is the subject of a local forum complaining of cyclists not using a "cycle path" that is of abysmal design, I just took the lane for the length of the road and a big eff-you to anyone behind because there was something in the air tonight and I wasn't putting myself at any further risk for the sake of saving someone 15 seconds to get to the red light.

I'd forgotten and let it go until later when I cross to a cycle path on a one way street across the path of someone turning out of Tesco the wrong way.

I think the zombie apocalypse might be upon us. As cyclists we are immune, the virus seems to infect car pollen filters


----------



## hennbell (25 Jan 2017)

My Garmin Edge 520 was frozen this morning and would not start up. Once I got to work I tried to charge the battery, no luck it would not boot up or take a charge. After a quick google I learned that if you hold the power button down for 10 seconds it resets the unit without data loss. I had to reset it twice but it is working now..


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jan 2017)

hennbell said:


> My Garmin Edge 520 was frozen this morning and would not start up. Once I got to work I tried to charge the battery, no luck it would not boot up or take a charge. After a quick google I learned that if you hold the power button down for 10 seconds it resets the unit without data loss. I had to reset it twice but it is working now..




Whats the temps at the moment? 
Was the machine frozen as would not work? or frozen due to the cold?


----------



## Simontm (26 Jan 2017)

I would just like to say how much I hate @ianrauk and everyone else that commutes in from the east this morning 
Headwind all the way.
Numpty count: 0
Ps: if he doesn't I apologies but my hate stands for everyone else


----------



## Twizit (26 Jan 2017)

Simontm said:


> I would just like to say how much I hate @ianrauk and everyone else that commutes in from the east this morning
> Headwind all the way.



With you there. Thought I'd got a slow puncture this morning. Felt like cycling through treacle - although the wind didn't feel that strong!

1 Numpty this morning - CS8 along the embankment near where there are new roadworks and very narrow lanes. Despite the multiple signs warning not to overtake cyclists, Mr MGIF in his white Audi insisted on diving past me into the non existent gap between me and the car in front... just as traffic stopped completely. I might have given him the coffee bean hand shake as I immediately filtered back past him


----------



## martint235 (26 Jan 2017)

I had a headwind from the south on my commute. Slightly later than normal due to finding a flat rear tyre when I got the bike ready. Bit of SCR with another cyclist as he got in front of me at some lights. Took me a while to get past him as legs are still suffering a little from last Sunday. Eventually got past at Penge and burned him off.

No numpties. And my psycho is still missing.


----------



## Smithbat (26 Jan 2017)

Cold this morning but not frosty, cold not helped by the fact that I was not quite awake when I got dressed and I have put my 3/4 summer cycling bottoms on and not my full length thermal winter ones, what a pillock.

Anyway, nice smooth ride on my short commute, no idiots, lights on green and no stops at all on the way and I overtook another cylcist (very rare for me). Happy, if not a little chilly Nicky.


----------



## I like Skol (26 Jan 2017)

The sun is shining, the air is crisp and dry and my car is broken so I had no choice but to cycle to school with my youngest son. It wasn't much of a hardship and last night I prepared my classic 1991 Raleigh road bike for the run.
It was a nice change and I soon got back into the swing of using down tube shifters.
Looking forward to the return trip tonight.


----------



## Leaway2 (26 Jan 2017)

Very cold headwind all the way in. As I locked my front door, I thought, Should I go back in and get thicker gloves. I wish I had.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (26 Jan 2017)

Another commute, with more harassment from Australian motorists. 
The latest moron pulled out of a driveway, narrowly missing me, made no apology, then tailgated me up the road for a bit, before flooring the accelerator to get past me. I wish I could leave this f###d up country, because I hate it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jan 2017)

Blimey the wind was a bit raw today and a very rare easterly it was as well


----------



## hennbell (26 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Whats the temps at the moment?
> Was the machine frozen as would not work? or frozen due to the cold?



Good question considering my environment. I keep by bicycles in a heated garage overnight, the garage is at about 8C not very warm but when it is -10 outside it feels so warm.
The Garmin was shutdown when I got to the bicycle and would not start up. Once I rest the GPS the battery indicated 75% charge. In the past I have used it successfully at -25C for 45 minutes with no issue. The Gopro on the other hand is very temperature sensitive will shutdown in 15 minutes in similar conditions, both the Gopro and the Garmin are mounted in similar locations.


----------



## Simontm (26 Jan 2017)

Late meeting then went to see a mate in Wimbledon. 

Numpty count:1 me! Didn't know Kensington Gardens was gated so went from Bayswater end to Ken end only to find that gate shut. Off to North rd...nope so back to Bayswater where I knew the turnstyle gate would fit my bike 

Anyway alternative route meant Putney hill for the first time (iirc) since I was a teenager. Not too bad, no one overtook me with their spindly hill climbing legs


----------



## RoubaixCube (26 Jan 2017)

Freezing this morning. Not such a bad ride but I felt the chill right through to the bone, that chilling wind penetrated through all my layers. Not even my 'windproof' gloves with some old dhb roubaix glove liner could save my fingers!!

Cycling home felt slightly warmer, though Garmin was telling me it was -4'c windchill. The wind had backed off a little and didnt cut through my layers almost as if i had nothing on.

I had one numpty bump into the back of me when i stopped at a set of lights. It wasnt a huge bump but I still felt it and turned around. He offered no words of apology. Even if he had mumbled it, I would of accept it but he said absolutely nothing so i gave him a dirty look and sped off when the lights changed.

Whatever happened common courtesy or etiquette amongst cyclists??


----------



## Lonestar (26 Jan 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Another commute, with more harassment from Australian motorists.
> The latest moron pulled out of a driveway, narrowly missing me, made no apology, then tailgated me up the road for a bit, before flooring the accelerator to get past me. I wish I could leave this f###d up country, because I hate it.



Don't let the barstewards grind you down.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Jan 2017)

Thank goodness for merino thermal long johns on today's commute.


----------



## Leaway2 (27 Jan 2017)

TIL that an Aldi haggis fits perfectly in my bottle cage.


----------



## Simontm (27 Jan 2017)

Drive like a dick day again. Many a close pass and wayward manoeuvring. But ...
Numpty count: 3 a lorry and a Biffa truck decided to overtake me on Richmond Road. Lorry on the blind bend right and had to pull in sharpish thanks to on coming traffic while the biffa decided to overtake at the 20zone pinchpoint 
BMW crossover bombing around Chiswick High St cutting me up twice. Glad he got stuck in a traffic jam


----------



## cubey (27 Jan 2017)

Mad pigeon decided to fly out of nowhere and fly almost beneth the bars on my ride yesterday, made me jump slightly.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jan 2017)

Must have been cold this morning as I had big lumps of ice in my beard when I got into work.


----------



## Arjimlad (27 Jan 2017)

Futtocks! 

Had to leave the broken mudguard in a hedge to collect later.


----------



## Sixmile (27 Jan 2017)

Buttocks!

It was bound to happen sooner or later. I cycled to work this morning, opened my locker, no trousers!


----------



## Arjimlad (27 Jan 2017)

Sixmile said:


> Buttocks!
> 
> It was bound to happen sooner or later. I cycled to work this morning, opened my locker, no trousers!



"Your Honour..."


----------



## subaqua (27 Jan 2017)

CS2 - a cleaner from one of the uni buildings must have emptied bucket into the cycleway.


----------



## Lonestar (27 Jan 2017)

subaqua said:


> CS2 - a cleaner from one of the uni buildings must have emptied bucket into the cycleway.



It's normally full of rubbish anyway.


----------



## RoubaixCube (27 Jan 2017)

Another freezing ride this morning but not as bad as yesterday's. The sun also came out to play for a little while. It didnt warm me up it was a nice change from it being dull and overcast for a change.


----------



## subaqua (27 Jan 2017)

Lonestar said:


> It's normally full of rubbish anyway.



this time was sheet ice with rubbish in it . interesting. 

mad dash home anyway as wifey has got worse.


----------



## Lonestar (27 Jan 2017)

subaqua said:


> this time was sheet ice with rubbish in it . interesting.
> 
> mad dash home anyway as wifey has got worse.



Oh sorry to hear that,mate.


----------



## Simontm (27 Jan 2017)

Absolutely pucker ride home considering it was a Friday. Drivers were considerate and paying attention and I also took a few backstreets down to Putney which also helped if adding an extra mile or so. Thence to Richmond Park where I had a SCR with someone all the way to Surbiton. Not one of the nobby, dangerous one that you see in the morning, simply when he was faster he overtook me and vice-versa. 
Good fun.
Numpty count: 0


----------



## 13 rider (27 Jan 2017)

Horrible ride home late leaving caught the rain which was cold face stinging stuff and headwind aswell then the front derailleur plays up unable to change . So forced into the middle ring and left it there . Fettling tomorrow .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jan 2017)

13 rider said:


> Horrible ride home late leaving caught the rain which was cold face stinging stuff and headwind aswell then the front derailleur plays up unable to change . So forced into the middle ring and left it there . Fettling tomorrow .



Was just a bit wet, didn't really throw it down but it was that rain that just soaks you right through.


----------



## RoubaixCube (27 Jan 2017)

Had a visit from the p+ about 40mins ago. Now awaiting roadside recovery :/ so much for these brand new tyres. Didn't even last 3 weeks


----------



## I like Skol (29 Jan 2017)

Unexpected dry ride to work last night and a crisp frosty return home this morning. It was daylight by the time I got home and I just had to take a picture of my car roof to capture this.....






Fantastic frost/ice sculpture on the roof of most cars.


----------



## martint235 (30 Jan 2017)

So because I'm enjoying my commutes at the moment I was in a cheery mood. Guy pulled up next to me at the Rochester Way traffic lights so I smiled and said hello. Fecker completely ignored me.

Further on some nobber got upset that I'd burned him off on the South Circular and so jumped two red lights in quick succession. Could be bothered to chase him.

Back in shorts!!! Yay!!!

Still missing my psycho!!!


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Jan 2017)

martint235 said:


> Still missing my psycho



I wonder if she's missing you or found someone else to play with....


----------



## martint235 (30 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I wonder if she's missing you or found someone else to play with....


I have a horrible feeling she's gone off me and found someone else to play with


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Jan 2017)

martint235 said:


> I have a horrible feeling she's gone off me and found someone else to play with



Rejection can be hard Martin. Chin up lad.

I enjoyed following that storey, better that Eastenders...


----------



## rivers (30 Jan 2017)

First ride in for ages. Absolutely lovely morning, little misty but pleasant. I had one too many layers on, but loved cycling in again.


----------



## H-Bomb (30 Jan 2017)

I have been slacking and stopped cycling for 2 months. Started again today and loved it. I forgot how much energy and positivity it gives you :-)


----------



## Simontm (30 Jan 2017)

Truncated ride this morning, both effing brakes locked up, made them somewhat workable so I could carefully get back home again. Will reset them at lunch and see if that works. Bloody Hy-Rd, nothing but trouble since I bought the bike.


----------



## tallliman (30 Jan 2017)

H-Bomb said:


> I have been slacking and stopped cycling for 2 months. Started again today and loved it. I forgot how much energy and positivity it gives you :-)



Completely agree!


----------



## martint235 (30 Jan 2017)

So I'm not a huge fan of ASLs but what's with the nobbers on bikes that just roll straight across them and stop 5 metres later right on the edge of the junction. Complete daffodils


----------



## Twizit (30 Jan 2017)

martint235 said:


> So I'm not a huge fan of ASLs but what's with the nobbers on bikes that just roll straight across them and stop 5 metres later right on the edge of the junction. Complete daffodils


You mean the ones that you then have to pull out round, into traffic at your risk, to overtake 'cos they're always slower off the lights (and half the time they've gone past the lights so can't actually see when they change)...

... don't get me started - drives me mad too


----------



## martint235 (30 Jan 2017)

Twizit said:


> You mean the ones that you then have to pull out round, into traffic at your risk, to overtake 'cos they're always slower off the lights (and half the time they've gone past the lights so can't actually see when they change)...
> 
> ... don't get me started - drives me mad too


I could happily kill those. This guy was at right angles to me but I just thought it a really pointless thing to do particularly as the ASL was empty


----------



## Twizit (30 Jan 2017)

martint235 said:


> but I just thought it a really pointless thing to do particularly as the ASL was empty



I never cease to be amazed at how many apparently pointless things other humans do, especially when it comes to roads.


----------



## 13 rider (30 Jan 2017)

Early finish today 1600 nearly made it home without the need for lights so slight extend to celebrate 10m instead of the normal 8m


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Jan 2017)

Blimey it was foggy this morning, at points I couldn't see more than two of the white lines down the middle of the road. Luckily the roads were very quite.


----------



## Rasmus (31 Jan 2017)

Due to extensive work travel, and some light mojo loss, today was the first bike commute since late October.

It was dark, it was wet, it was windy, it was slow, it was glorious!


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jan 2017)

I'm on the train to work. So depressing.


----------



## martint235 (31 Jan 2017)

Nothing at all to report today except the continuing absence of my psycho.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (31 Jan 2017)

I got stung by a bee, halfway through the ride home. It got inside my jersey, then got annoyed with me, I guess. No harm done: the bee sting mark is barely noticeable, so I guess I'm not allergic to them.


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> I'm on the train to work. So depressing.



Why? That just doesn't sound right.


----------



## Ciar (31 Jan 2017)

Actually had a numpty count of 2 having only gone a mile from home, two drivers both in a rush decided to squeeze past me down side roads, honestly the first one i went past not much later, the second knew he was a dick, hey ho it seems that few seconds gain is a matter of life or death!


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Why? That just doesn't sound right.




Work do this evening so no biking as in my fancy clothes.


----------



## Simontm (31 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Work do this evening so no biking as in my fancy clothes.


Excuses


----------



## Simontm (31 Jan 2017)

So the lovely people at Cycle Links sorted the bike out -salt in the mech apparently but had a meeting westwards so drove to that and now can't get to kings X meeting because trains are knackered.
Glad to be back on bike tomorrow


----------



## J1888 (31 Jan 2017)

'It's a red light' some chump hollered as i was turning from The Cut onto Blackfriars Rd - no it isn't pal - cycle light is green and you're crossing on a red man. Was tempted to get off the bike and shake my fist at him in fury then remembered it would be pointless


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (31 Jan 2017)

It's a while since I rode anything narrower than a 35 tyre
Tonight I learned tonight that a wet Infirmary Road with it's tram tracks is not for road bike wheels.
I learned the easy way - I stayed on - just


----------



## tallliman (31 Jan 2017)

^^having fallen off on tram tracks and got away with bruising, well done for not going over!

Nice enough ride in accompanied by drizzle but had a visit from the p******* fairy on the way home. Made me realise how much crud sticks to ones bike on a wet day!


----------



## martint235 (1 Feb 2017)

Wet!!! Still it goes to show how good my new role is that I still quite enjoyed myself. 

They've dug the middle of Penge up though which is going to be a nightmare for a while.


----------



## Twizit (1 Feb 2017)

Bit of everything this morning. Wet, windy, roadworks everywhere and all in all generally grim.

I loved it 

... and it could have been a lot worse looking at the state of of trains in and out of Waterloo yesterday


----------



## ianrauk (1 Feb 2017)

Back on the commute today after a heavy night out last night. Decided to do the quick, direct route rather then my usual meandering, climbing one. Reason being it was teeming down with rain when I left. At least the temps were much milder then of late. The rain soon stopped and it ended up being a dry, warm commute. Quite enjoyable.


----------



## subaqua (1 Feb 2017)

Curates egg of a commute. 

mainly wet, but what really annoys me is people with no mudguards who overtake then pull in right in front and sit there showering you with crud. have a bit of decency if you are going to pass me, and go far enough ahead to not be a nobber.


----------



## rivers (1 Feb 2017)

My legs hurt. They were not feeling my 23 miles this morning. Still need to get home. Maybe I should ease myself back in


----------



## Sixmile (1 Feb 2017)

Back on the commute this morning after being off Monday and Tuesday to look after the little 'uns. First ride since Friday and I felt rather fresh. Seemed to have timed all the traffic lights wrong though..


----------



## markharry66 (1 Feb 2017)

Out comes the rain out come the dickeads. Cut up on roundabout and down the hill bus tomorrow if its the same.


----------



## martint235 (1 Feb 2017)

markharry66 said:


> Out comes the rain out come the dickeads. Cut up on roundabout and down the hill bus tomorrow if its the same.


Bus because it's raining or bus because you got cut up? Your choice of course but if you're getting the bus cos someone cut you up, it's a bit "nose, spite face"


----------



## Simontm (1 Feb 2017)

Daughter ill so no commute for me..again  advanced warning to the London commuters: more strikes next week
http://www.standard.co.uk/news/tran...-know-about-the-planned-walkout-a3455211.html
Joy


----------



## Leaway2 (1 Feb 2017)

Hit a pothole. punctured both tyres Grrrrrr. It was raining raining, so a call to the office to send out a van.
Nice of @400bhp + 2 other cyclists to stop and ask if I was OK and  to the 2 who didn't.


----------



## HarryTheDog (1 Feb 2017)

Did my half drive/half cycle commute today. Bike out of car, jump on, ping went the chain and landed on the floor. Luckily it was the quick link that gave way ( my fault probably as I changed the chain last night) I had another in my bag. Bit peed of struggling with oily chain in misty rain in the dark.


----------



## Starchivore (1 Feb 2017)

Tomorrow's going to be my last cycle commute for the time being. I'm changing jobs and don't fancy the new route one bit, plus the ticket cost will be much lower so I don't "need" to do it. I'll have to see how it goes- it might drive me mad and then I'll have to go back to commuting at least some of the way.

I'm actually hoping this will boost my cycling a little- by encouraging me to get out on the weekends and have a good time on the bike again. I'm not a big mile eater and so I've only been doing my commute cycling for the last year or so.


----------



## TheJDog (1 Feb 2017)

Rode up behind a car doing a 10 point turn near a junction and waited patiently for it to finish. Then it stopped at the junction. So I waited and waited, and shouted, rode up to her window to find her fiddling with her phone. Shouted, and rode on, then when she drove past me a bit later I made the 'put the phone down signal', because she was still on it. Then when I rode past her again as she sat waiting to turn right, still looking at it instead of paying attention to the road.

(A few weeks ago I was sitting on the bus, looking backwards, and there was a girl in a BMW in traffic who I estimate spent 95% of the time behind the wheel playing on her phone. It amazes me.)


----------



## ianrauk (1 Feb 2017)

Starchivore said:


> Tomorrow's going to be my last cycle commute for the time being. I'm changing jobs and don't fancy the new route one bit, plus the ticket cost will be much lower so I don't "need" to do it. I'll have to see how it goes- it might drive me mad and then I'll have to go back to commuting at least some of the way.
> 
> I'm actually hoping this will boost my cycling a little- by encouraging me to get out on the weekends and have a good time on the bike again. I'm not a big mile eater and so I've only been doing my commute cycling for the last year or so.




What is your old commute mileage and new?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Feb 2017)

Bike looks like it has been dragged out of the canal again. Had to give it a wipe down tonight as even I was finding it offensive.


----------



## Starchivore (1 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> What is your old commute mileage and new?



I've been doing 9.5 miles each way to a train station in another town, that is a bit nearer to my work.
The new work is about 17 miles away in all. The main road route is not particularly nice- I'm well used to traffic and don't mind it on my current commute but there are some quite unpleasant stretches on the new one that I wouldn't want to do everyday, it would become a real grind. I could do just half of that but that's not particularly attractive for the same reasons again.
I did look at taking an alternative route over the tops. It would be nice in some ways but would take me about 1 hour 20 and involve a long climb right at the start. I have done similar in the past so I know I could do it.... but what I can't get away from is that I just know I wouldn't look forward to it. I know some people would, but I have to admit to myself that I wouldn't.

I'm hoping to get back that enjoyment of cycling, the pleasure of getting out on the bike, by getting to ride at weekends on routes that I want to do, without a work bag and clothes to lug. I'm sure I'll cycle commute again.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Feb 2017)

@Starchivore , yep, 9.5 each way is what I would call an ideal cycle commute distance. Far enough to get a good work out and not as far as to turn it into a slog when the going get's tough for what ever reason. 17 miles is a long old way every single day.
I'm sure by the time the good, warmer weather comes along you'll be wanted to get on that 17 mile commute a couple of days a week.


----------



## cyberknight (1 Feb 2017)

I think i must have had my name changed to Lemond , i almost slayed a badger yesterday when it ran under my wheels , fark knows how i managed to stay upright .


----------



## tallliman (1 Feb 2017)

@ianrauk, completely agree about the distances. My commute is a min 17miles each way but is generally a 40mile day. It just becomes too long when anything else occurs round the ends of the day so I end up not riding every day.

9-10miles would give flexibility over route and timings.


----------



## cyberknight (1 Feb 2017)

tallliman said:


> @ianrauk, completely agree about the distances. My commute is a min 17miles each way but is generally a 40mile day. It just becomes too long when anything else occurs round the ends of the day so I end up not riding every day.
> 
> 9-10miles would give flexibility over route and timings.


Mines just that , 9.7 in and 9.4 back at its shortest and much as i want to i never extend more than a round 10 , like you say life and tiredness from work get in the way to much for me to be motivated to do more, heck kids wanted to play hide and seek as soon as i got in the door the other day .


----------



## GlenBen (2 Feb 2017)

I have 2 routes, strangely one is 10 miles, the other is 17. I do the 17 most mornings, 10 home, but it is nice to have the option of the 10 when I dont fancy it. 

Just arrived this morning. Lovely ride in. Tailwind all the way, quiet roads, warm, dry...couldnt ask for a nicer morning commute.


----------



## subaqua (2 Feb 2017)

most of the projects I am on are now out west. and I don't mean soho , I mean Acton , Wimbledon, Uxbridge. 

so at least 3 days a week I have 21 milers. each way. am feeling better for it tho, just hate it in the wet


----------



## martint235 (2 Feb 2017)

Mine is 12 miles each way which I find perfect. Even if it's raining I just tell myself it's only 45 minutes and even Wayne Rooney can run around in the rain for 45 mins.

Very mild this morning. No jacket for the first time this year. Armwarmers (yes armwarmers) short sleeves, fingerless gloves and shorts. Wore overshoes but that's mainly because it may be wet on the way home.

No numpties really. I still have a few MGIFs but not dangerously so, just head shakes as to what's the point.


----------



## Leaway2 (2 Feb 2017)

martint235 said:


> Even if it's raining I just tell myself it's only 45 minutes and even Wayne Rooney can run around in the rain for 45 mins.



I’ve often seen him do it for 90mins.


----------



## martint235 (2 Feb 2017)

Leaway2 said:


> I’ve often seen him do it for 90mins.


Yeah but he gets to use a hair dryer and to change into dry clothes at half time so it doesn't count.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Feb 2017)

Was a bit breezy this morning. For the first 10 miles I was averaging 12.7mph, then I turned and got a tail wind and despite a filthy bike, tyres that haven't seen a pump for weeks, and roads I have done thousands of times I set some PB's on Strava. Going to be hard work tonight.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Feb 2017)

Nice tail wind for this morning's commute but am sure I'm going to pay for it on the commute home. 
Very mild temps too. Still wearing the Nightvision Evo. May have to sway it to the Montain if these temps are staying this way for a while,


----------



## RoubaixCube (2 Feb 2017)

Cloudy and grey. Racing against the clock to get to work before the rain starts!


----------



## Arjimlad (2 Feb 2017)

Great tail wind for the first half of the commute then a nasty side-wind on the second half. Very pleased with the Polaris hi-vis waterproof jacket I bought in the sales, which is reasonably breathable and very water resistant. £75 RRP down to £20 was a steal.


----------



## GlenBen (2 Feb 2017)

Does everyone on here commute in the same direction?


----------



## raleighnut (2 Feb 2017)

GlenBen said:


> Does everyone on here commute in the same direction?


Yep, into the wind.


----------



## Twizit (2 Feb 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Yep, into the wind.


I'll second that. Thought I'd have a nice tailwind in this morning, but turned out to be more side / slightly into my face. Certainly didn't race in.

I'd like to think this means I lovely tailwind home.... but I just know it will a slog back home


----------



## Twizit (2 Feb 2017)

GlenBen said:


> Does everyone on here commute in the same direction?


Nope - I know there are quite a few in here who come into London from the South-East.

I'm South West, so usually get a tailwind in and headwind home... but that appears to have been all over the place of late.


----------



## GlenBen (2 Feb 2017)

Yep...headwind all the way home, I tempted the gods by posting how nice this morning was. Although...didnt seem as bad as it sounded when it was whistling around the building at work.


----------



## Sixmile (2 Feb 2017)

Had the best tailwind on the way home last night, so good that I drove in today.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Feb 2017)

Wow that's was windy on the return home tonight . Mainly a lovely headwind


----------



## subaqua (2 Feb 2017)

New Night vision evo in XXL fits me lovely. Kept me dry in the rain . Loving it ?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Feb 2017)

Bit breezy out. Got wet on the way in but mostly had a tailwind. Dry on the way back but windier and it was mostly a headwind or a cross wind.

Hard work but at least I wasn't stuck in the big queue trying to get through Bayston Hill.


----------



## tallliman (2 Feb 2017)

Sub 1 hour into work with a lovely tailwind. Super slow coming home. Frustrating but are least I got some pb's on the way in.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Feb 2017)

Missed any rain for the commute home. Nice and mild temperature again. The wind was mostly from the side so it wasn't too bad.

Tagged on to another cyclist heading my way. He was no slouch though I could tell I was slightly quicker. I was going to over take however he had a really stupidly anti social aimed too high strobe light. So I hung back keeping a good bike length behind. Followed him for a good few miles into Bromley. I thought he was going straight ahead while I turned left. However he turned left also latching on to my wheel. I slowed down and waved him past. Told him that his light was doing my head in. He said sorry and turned it into normal flash mode. I sped up a little not minding him jumping on my wheel now.. However he couldn't keep up and soon lost him.


----------



## Twizit (2 Feb 2017)

B******d headwind.

... and apologies to the pedestrian on the other side of the Portsmouth Road who I might have slightly spooked with my Tourettes like outburst at the gust of wind that stopped me in my tracks. I know it didn't help my cause but it made me feel a lot better.

1 numpty who decided to pull out on me at the roundabout 100 yards from home. They even managed to slow to a complete stop at the line, had a good look round, couldn't have failed to spot me... but still pulled out right in front and caused my second expletive outburst of the commute.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Feb 2017)

Had to clean the chain again tonight, think that's three times this week. As with everyone else a pig of a headwind tonight.


----------



## J1888 (2 Feb 2017)

Crap ride home - windy as heck, makes the crap road surfaces seem even worse somehow. Was like cycling through treacle


----------



## RoubaixCube (2 Feb 2017)

Made it to work before the rain. I was all geared up for a soaking but the rain never came. BBC was telling me it was going to be a complete down pour but it seems the winds kept the heavy rain clouds at bay. 

Got caught in some light drizzle on the way home and half boiled in a bag as i didnt have shorts or anything more breathable with me. First commute with the GP 4S tyres and I am in awe at how well they roll. 

Time to hit the shower!


----------



## Simontm (2 Feb 2017)

Twizit said:


> Nope - I know there are quite a few in here who come into London from the South-East.
> 
> I'm South West, so usually get a tailwind in and headwind home... but that appears to have been all over the place of late.


Funnily enough I head the same direction as @Twizit  except this week  brake seized again so have picked up a cable - see if that works


----------



## martint235 (3 Feb 2017)

Got lucky yesterday and stayed dry both into work and back home. Dry this morning so hoping I get lucky again tonight.

Psycho may have a new car but I'm not sure, I need to get a proper look at her. Interesting number plate too, SKANX (although technically there is a 59 after the K)


----------



## Sixmile (3 Feb 2017)

The wind was a lot stronger this morning than I anticipated. Also about half way in I decided to take a different route which led to a very rapid descent down a side road with lots of speed bumps, that was fun.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Feb 2017)

Icicles in the beard this morning


----------



## hennbell (6 Feb 2017)

I am 2 km away from work, it is -26C fortunately no wind, and down goes the front tyre. To make things worst I took my mini pump out of my bag last week end. With or without the mini pump it is to cold to stop anyway so I road to work on a soft tyre, very slow ride. I keep a pump and tubes at work.


----------



## hennbell (6 Feb 2017)

hennbell said:


> I am 2 km away from work, it is -26C fortunately no wind, and down goes the front tyre. To make things worst I took my mini pump out of my bag last week end. With or without the mini pump it is to cold to stop anyway so I road to work on a soft tyre, very slow ride. I keep a pump and tubes at work.



The valve has come apart from the tube ! such bad luck.


----------



## tallliman (6 Feb 2017)

-26....makes me feel silly for not wanting to ride in the frost/fog today!


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Feb 2017)

2 degrees, heavy rain and a 17 mph wind made for a pleasant ride home tonight.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Feb 2017)

Just missed the rain (again). Pleased about that as with the cold temps it wouldn't be very pleasant.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Feb 2017)

I got a bit of a drenching tonight, not as cold as this morning though.


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Feb 2017)

Snow, Snow and more Snow.

Im in the car today.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (7 Feb 2017)

Another hot spell coming up...  It's forecast to reach 35 during my ride home tomorrow, and 38 the day after.


----------



## rivers (7 Feb 2017)

A very pleasant 7* on my way in this morning. Lovely sunrise as well. But the warm-ish weather means the horses have been out. Horse owners should have to clean up after their horses.

Also, I got overtaken by a guy going hell for leather on his brompton. I caught up to him less than a mile later and he seemed to be out of steam.


----------



## Sixmile (7 Feb 2017)

Nice enough ride in especially when I first looked out the window and thought I'd be a drowned rat on the way in. My only annoyance was another cyclist. I was only behind him less than a mile or so but he must've been on a campaign to break as many road rules as possible. First he rides through the red light I'm waiting at, then meandering through moving traffic (maybe not illegal but it was down right dangerous) then crossed the chevrons to ride down the opposite way on the other side of the road, through a few pedestrian islands, across a few footpaths, then drops onto the overtaking lane of a 2 lane road in front of moving traffic. Organ donor if I've ever seen one!


----------



## Origamist (7 Feb 2017)

Hacienda71 said:


> 2 degrees, heavy rain and a 17 mph wind made for a pleasant ride home tonight.



I had to bail at Chelford - I was starting to shiver and my slowness on the single speed ice bike was weakening my resolve. Didn't warm up until 10!


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Feb 2017)

Origamist said:


> I had to bail at Chelford - I was starting to shiver and my slowness on the single speed ice bike was weakening my resolve. Didn't warm up until 10!


Can't blame you for that. You must have had a flat headwind as well, mine was mostly cross and tail and I was on the fast bike as the rain wasn't forecast till later but hit Macc at about 4.


----------



## prawny (7 Feb 2017)

Back on the bike this week after my crash induced lay off and then a couple of days in bed ill last week. 

It's good to be back, even if the weather is crap. Yesterday morning was scary, similar conditions to the day I crashed so took it very steady, got the studded tyres fitted to the MTB last night though, might get a rut out on friday, it's looking a bit iffy


----------



## rivers (7 Feb 2017)

As I was on my way home, I cycled past a guy walking his bike and stopped to ask if he was okay. He had a puncture and no tubes or tools with him. I asked how far he had to go, and it turns out he lives in the same part of Bristol as myself, which was nearly 8 miles from where we were. I offered him a tube and the use of my tools as it would have been a 2-3 hours of walking. By that point, he had already been walking for over a mile. I received his punctured tube in exchange (he asked if I had a repair kit, which I do, so it'll be an emergency tube, most likely for my wife's saddle bag).
I'm kind of surprised nobody before me stopped to ask if he needed any help. It was prime commuting time and the B2B path was quite busy today.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Feb 2017)

After yesterdays cold ride into work and the drenching on the way home, today was a complete contrast. Was a glorious day for riding, much warmer, no rain, next to no wind and sunshine. Enjoyed it so much I managed to do 80 miles 

Looks like back to the cold weather tomorrow


----------



## ianrauk (7 Feb 2017)

rivers said:


> As I was on my way home, I cycled past a guy walking his bike and stopped to ask if he was okay. He had a puncture and no tubes or tools with him. I asked how far he had to go, and it turns out he lives in the same part of Bristol as myself, which was nearly 8 miles from where we were. I offered him a tube and the use of my tools as it would have been a 2-3 hours of walking. By that point, he had already been walking for over a mile. I received his punctured tube in exchange (he asked if I had a repair kit, which I do, so it'll be an emergency tube, most likely for my wife's saddle bag).
> I'm kind of surprised nobody before me stopped to ask if he needed any help. It was prime commuting time and the B2B path was quite busy today.



Well done you.
And what was his reason for not carrying spares or tools?


----------



## tallliman (7 Feb 2017)

Nice day commuting to work. Barely any wind. Indeed it may have even been the mythical double tailwind!


----------



## rivers (7 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Well done you.
> And what was his reason for not carrying spares or tools?


Not really sure to be honest.


----------



## subaqua (7 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Well done you.
> And what was his reason for not carrying spares or tools?


If anything like me it's because he changed bags at weekend and didn't swap the damn things over .... 

Thankfully only a mile to walk but then a wait for on yer bike at London Bridge to open for a new tube !


----------



## hennbell (7 Feb 2017)

tallliman said:


> -26....makes me feel silly for not wanting to ride in the frost/fog today!



If there is a lot of fog I would park my bicycle.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (8 Feb 2017)

Over 35 degrees for most of my 90 minute ride home today. That was hard work.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (8 Feb 2017)

Several glasses of cold soy milk and water, and I finally don't feel thirsty.
_Give me strength!_ Tomorrow is predicted to be 38 and quite windy. I hope there aren't any nasty bushfires.


----------



## Sixmile (8 Feb 2017)

Cold (for me anyway) start this morning and after 1/2 mile or so I encountered pretty dense fog for a few miles until I climbed out of it. After 5 miles I was proper toasty and enjoyed passing the particularly long queue of traffic into Belfast this morning. Got to work dry, heating was blasting in the shower room and hardly anyone's in the office, class.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Feb 2017)

No ice this morning


----------



## Twizit (8 Feb 2017)

Bizarrely quiet on the commute in this morning, and far fewer cyclists than I normally see. Half term early for some? Conditions weren't bad either - about 5 degrees and no rain - bit of a headwind mind, so I'm looking forward to a nice 8-10mph push home....


----------



## tallliman (8 Feb 2017)

Late start this morning so my commute involved 5 minutes of waiting for cars over Swarkestone Causeway....frustrating! Late finish too showed how many people were enjoying the commute...loads of cyclists out including some club runs.

Back to back commutes but probably no more this week due to predictions of ice.


----------



## hennbell (8 Feb 2017)

Enjoying the return to sunlit rides on the way home. 
Morning rides start in the pitch dark and finish just before sunrise.


----------



## I like Skol (9 Feb 2017)

Enjoyed last nights ride home, not too chilly and dry, which is always a bonus. Came hooning around a corner at one point and crashed through a nasty pothole at the side of a manhole with quite some force. Haven't noticed this hole before so must have been slightly off my usual line. Never mind, my hand built 29r style MTB grade commuter wheels and 35c tyres shrugged it off as usual and I carried on with a smug grin to myself.


----------



## Sixmile (9 Feb 2017)

Shorter 7 mile ride in this morning. Chilly but dry. Unfortunately while placing my glasses on my helmet this happened..


----------



## RoubaixCube (9 Feb 2017)

Not as cold as i thought it would be so decided to chance it and take the bike. At least its not stupidly windy or pouring down with rain. Grey, Dull and overcast


----------



## Origamist (9 Feb 2017)

Chilly but no ice.

Coming through Knutsford a driver, totally oblivious, pulls out of a side road into my path - luckily I had scrubbed a bit of speed off as the lights further ahead were on red, but I still had to emergency brake to avoid hitting him. I can only assume he thought I was slowing to let him out, or more likely, he simply didn't see me. He at least waved his hand by way of an apology when I shouted.

Minding my own business in the Ashley area when a driver attempts an overtake on a bend, I look back and he aborts as traffic is coming the other way. Tail-gates for a bit then passes - reasonably close but not scarily so. I gently shake my head. He then slows...presumably thinks about stopping, but decides against it because it's a rural road and it's another stupid idea. Half a mile later I see he has pulled in on a straight stretch, opening his boot and reaching for something. My spidey senses are now tingling, but I decide not to stop and cycle towards him, watching closely what he does (there are cars behind me) - he then proceeds to pull out a white hard-hat, waves it at me and says "you need this helmet - do I want it". I tell him where to go. I then pull in at the next junction as I don't want him behind me and he passes without incident.

Funny thing is, he wasn't a knuckle dragging ruffian, but was well spoken with long collar length hair. If I didn't know better I'd take him for a wanna-be guitarist in a shoe gazing type band. In reality he was more likely a surveyor with a floppy haircut.

First two incidents of 2017 - things had been going so well!


----------



## GlenBen (9 Feb 2017)

Cold. Snow. Rain. Punture. Numptys. Sh*t.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Feb 2017)

Felt bitterly cold out but fortunately no ice on the roads. I felt a little smug this morning sailing past the huge tailback on the A49 (roadworks in Bayston Hill again).

Busy on the lanes with people trying to avoid said tailback and there was a lot of mud on the road due to vehicles churning up the verges while trying to pass one another. The bike desperately needs a clean now.

On the way back the wind felt even colder but fortunately was behind me and helping which made for a pretty decent ride really.


----------



## prawny (10 Feb 2017)

Surprisingly pleasant ride in this morning, with wisps of snow about. Driving standards were good and I'd got my layers spot.

Expecting hell on earth tonight, probably with a 40mph head wind.


----------



## cyberknight (10 Feb 2017)

prawny said:


> Surprisingly pleasant ride in this morning, with wisps of snow about. Driving standards were good and I'd got my layers spot.
> 
> Expecting hell on earth tonight, probably with a 40mph head wind.


I overdressed a bit coming home from night shift , pretty toasty so i had to undo zips but that meant the cold air was on my chest, like you said though it was constant "micro" snow all the way home .
Took the drop bar mtb as although i know it doesnt have more grip on black ice the wider tyres offer a bit more security along with the poggies to keep my hands warm.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (10 Feb 2017)

Bloody grim
Come on spring!


----------



## Jenkins (10 Feb 2017)

Numpty day today, the numpty being me! 

Started off by getting a bike out of the shed mid morning for the later ride in, faffed around the house for a while then got dressed for the commute including shoes and overshoes to counteract the windchill only to realise as I got on the bike that I had automatically put on clipless shoes when the bike I'd got out was the only one in the fleet with flat pedals. Couldn't be bothered to change.

Then on the way home, the cheap Chinese front light with freshly charged batteries stopped working about 4 miles from home. No back-up light as I rarely use this bike and 1 1/2 miles of the remaining bit was on an unlit "quiet lane" which was interesting!. Still can't get the light to work so it's gone in the bin.


----------



## martint235 (13 Feb 2017)

First day on a bike after a week of partying so that was hard work!!! No real numpties but a few MGIFs that I really should just forget about. They pass me with space it's just that there's nowhere for them to go so I sadly shake my head.

New toys today. Decided I don't really need a GPS on my commuter anymore so bought a Cateye Enduro. Seems to work well, large clear display. Also got some crab fingered gloves (apparently I have to call them that cos someone trade marked Lobster gloves). Once I'd got over the change in my hand position, they were great. Toasty warm!!!


----------



## hennbell (13 Feb 2017)

It is +1C on the Canadian prairies, ride in this morning was a dream. For the ride home it is predicted the the temperature will go up to 3C, so mayhem expected. Also the morning commute no longer requires lights, I still use them on pulse mode.


----------



## Smithbat (13 Feb 2017)

drove to work as I overslept but went back at lunch and go my bike. Very lovely lunchtime ride back to work, many more mums and buggies on the joint paths than early in the morning. It was so nice to ride in the sun though.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2017)

hennbell said:


> It is +1C on the Canadian prairies ride in this morning was a dream. For the ride home it is predicted the the temperature will go up to 3C, so mayhem expected. Also the morning commute no longer requires lights, I still use them on pulse mode.




Positively tropical for you this time of year


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Feb 2017)

hennbell said:


> It is +1C on the Canadian prairies, ride in this morning was a dream. For the ride home it is predicted the the temperature will go up to 3C, so mayhem expected. Also the morning commute no longer requires lights, I still use them on pulse mode.



Shorts and SS top weather


----------



## martint235 (13 Feb 2017)

Headwind all the way home. Strong and cold headwind! Wished I'd put the longs on rather than stashed them in my bag


----------



## martint235 (13 Feb 2017)

Sixmile said:


> Shorter 7 mile ride in this morning. Chilly but dry. Unfortunately while placing my glasses on my helmet this happened..
> 
> View attachment 336837


Wouldn't have happened if you'd been wearing a cap


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (13 Feb 2017)

Left early so nearly all in daylight
What a joy to be going the right way towards summer


----------



## Noru (13 Feb 2017)

Had a tailgater & abuse for riding in the primary position on a very short stretch through town. So decided it's the final straw and written a polite letter to the councils Traffic Management Team about closing the rat-rut or atleast traffic calming measures for those trying to skip the traffic on the nearby A road.

Apart from that the weathers dry and it's still light-ish at 5pm


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2017)

Noru said:


> still light-ish at 5pm



I noticed that too. Spring is on it's way.

Nice tailwind for the ride home tonight, but boy that wind was cold.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Feb 2017)

Had 30 minutes tonight without needing the front light, spring is definitely on its way, but as @ianrauk said that wind was pretty cold


----------



## tallliman (13 Feb 2017)

Glad of the daylight today as my rear light ran out of battery near home!!

Good days commute...decided to reverse the route to make best use of the wind. Punctured on the way in but sorted that reasonably quickly. Ride home into that wind was chilly and tiring but miles are needed!


----------



## hennbell (13 Feb 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Shorts and SS top weather



I absolutely guarantee you if the weather continues to the weekend, there will be people in shorts.


----------



## GlenBen (13 Feb 2017)

hennbell said:


> I absolutely guarantee you if the weather continues to the weekend, there will be people in shorts.


Its always shorts weather.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (14 Feb 2017)

Once again, Australia cements its reputation as a cyclist-hating country. I got harrassed by another moron driving a car today: first he tailgated me very closely as I stopped at a T-junction waiting for the traffic to clear so I could turn. Then when I did turn, he accelerated past me enough to skid his tyres.
I need to win a lottery as soon as possible, so I can leave this place.


----------



## subaqua (14 Feb 2017)

Very quiet on roads today . Half term is great


----------



## rivers (14 Feb 2017)

hennbell said:


> I absolutely guarantee you if the weather continues to the weekend, there will be people in shorts.



I've broken out the shorts already. It's going to be in the double digits


----------



## ianrauk (14 Feb 2017)

No shorts for me yet. 'twas just under 2degs when I left home. I was surprised to look out of the window and see a frost in the garden. Knee warmers until it really is over double digits. 

Lovely ride in though due to half term. The usual bottle necks where all nice and clear.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Feb 2017)

Shorts! It is blooming freezing in Leicester. I'm still wearing long johns under the bikesters.


----------



## martint235 (14 Feb 2017)

Nothing to report at all. Longs for the ride in but they will be stashed in the bag again for the return. Tomorrow should be shorts here and back.

Still missing a psycho if anyone has found one though??


----------



## Sixmile (14 Feb 2017)

Blustery ride on quiet roads in this morning, riding mostly into the wind but pretty mild temperature wise. 

Got to work, stripped down, turned on the shower, nothing. Zero pressure. Had to put something on and nipped over to the gym across from work for a shower. I was going to cancel my membership there this month but I'm reconsidering now.


----------



## clippetydoodah (14 Feb 2017)

First commute of the year. Cold and into a headwind most of the way. The weather was dry and bright
though which was a bonus. My new route to work is very close to 16 miles with a bit of a hill at the end.
Managed to blitz the hill which put a smile on my face.

Numpty count 2. First one was an old guy turning right and not seeing me. The second was a lady who just
didn't bother to look right crossing a roundabout. I mean why would you?


----------



## martint235 (14 Feb 2017)

Still seemed very hard work on the way home. Must try harder!!!


----------



## Noru (14 Feb 2017)

Spent some of my lunch break planning a longer route home but then chickened out and took my normal short route.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Feb 2017)

Two failed attempts to get in front on the approach to pinch points on the way home this afternoon. At least both drivers gave up and pulled in behind rather than forcing me into the gutter.


----------



## hennbell (14 Feb 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Shorts! It is blooming freezing in Leicester. I'm still wearing long johns under the bikesters.



We are not out of the woods yet. We still have at least a month, closer to two with snow on the ground. Next week it is predicted to be -10C that is a much better temperature as there will be less


----------



## ianrauk (14 Feb 2017)

hennbell said:


> We are not out of the woods yet. We still have at least a month, closer to two with snow on the ground. Next week it is predicted to be -10C that is a much better temperature as there will be less




Really don't know how you handle it. It's bad enough here at the moment, though it's getting slightly warmer now. 
Don;t know how the heck I would have managed if I had taken that job in Toronto a dozen years back.


----------



## martint235 (15 Feb 2017)

That would have been a really nice run if I had thought "it's raining, put your rain jacket on" rather than my usual "don't worry it'll stop in a minute" 

Also when is a traffic light judged to be broken. Near Selhurst Park, the current sequence is Crystal Palace bound traffic, green man, Crystal Palace bound traffic, green man, CP bound traffic, Croydon bound traffic. Repeat. Naturally people got miffed and just drove through.


----------



## User33236 (15 Feb 2017)

On yesterday's commute home I was stopped in the centre of the lane at a give way and had a driver accelerate directly towards me in order for them to access a one way road...... in the opposite direction of traffic flow .

Luckily I was able to move out of their way in time as they sure as heck weren't for stopping.

Fingers cross motorists are a bit more friendly today.


----------



## HarryTheDog (15 Feb 2017)

Just entering Barking got diverted around the Castle Green area by a policeman, I stopped to ask why, serious assault in the Park last night, police everywhere pavements and roads closed. Brought my mood down, someone must have had a really bad evening.
Seems this was the terrible assault.

http://www.barkinganddagenhampost.c..._teams_investigate_dagenham_assault_1_4889732


----------



## ianrauk (15 Feb 2017)

Spitting with rain when I got up this morning but had stopped by the time I left. Lovely quick ride in. Mainly due to no school traffic. But also a nice bit of SCR. The other chap didn;t have much road sense, undertaking traffic rather then overtaking meaning he got stuck a few times. That soon got me all warmed up and meant I had the quickest ride in for a long while. Thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## Sixmile (15 Feb 2017)

First puncture of 2017 this morning. Heard a hissing from the rear tyre but it was still up so cycled on for another mile or so until it was softening. Another cyclist stopped to see what was wrong even though he admitted he'd no tools. Nice of him to stop all the same.

Got to work, before I took anything off I tried the shower to make sure it was working as it wasn't yesterday. Yip, water came out. Back to the locker, got my gear, getting into the shower, turned it on, nothing. Back over to the gym again...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Really don't know how you handle it. It's bad enough here at the moment, though it's getting slightly warmer now.
> Don;t know how the heck I would have managed if I had taken that job in Toronto a dozen years back.



I certainly wouldn't be entertaining extended commutes in that weather. Much warmer this morning, though currently it is raining so might be a short ride home tonight


----------



## martint235 (15 Feb 2017)

Wet again. Why do I not learn to take my rain jacket out when it starts raining


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Feb 2017)

Very wet tonight, so a short ride, but I did hit 2,500 miles for the year


----------



## 13 rider (15 Feb 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Very wet tonight, so a short ride, but I did hit 2,500 miles for the year


As a part time commuter 2/3 days a week I normally dodge the weather .Looked at the forecast last night fine this morning rain between 1500 and 1700 then clearing . Finish at 1740 so thought I be alright WRONG got a bit wet on the way home


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Feb 2017)

13 rider said:


> As a part time commuter 2/3 days a week I normally dodge the weather .Looked at the forecast last night fine this morning rain between 1500 and 1700 then clearing . Finish at 1740 so thought I be alright WRONG got a bit wet on the way home



The flooding was ridiculous considering it is the first rain we've had for ages.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Feb 2017)

As usual we are the lucky ones here in the South East. We had the rain during the day so missed it on both workwards and homewards.


----------



## hennbell (15 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Really don't know how you handle it. It's bad enough here at the moment, though it's getting slightly warmer now.
> Don;t know how the heck I would have managed if I had taken that job in Toronto a dozen years back.



Its really is not as bad as it sounds, especially once you get the pedals turning.


----------



## martint235 (16 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> As usual we are the lucky ones here in the South East. We had the rain during the day so missed it on both workwards and homewards.


Speak for yourself! I got soaked both ways!!

Today nothing really other than a lot of overdressed cyclists crossing my route on the A21. I'd be a little pool of sweat when I got to work if I wore that much.


----------



## captain nemo1701 (16 Feb 2017)

To the roadie who had to brake behind me on the railway path this morning as I was overtaking a pedestrian:

You are an idiot. I know what you were attempting - trying to squeeze past me as I was overtaking. You were going way too fast. Frankly, I would have laughed at you if you came off as it was your own fault. And then I would have been morally obliged to give you some first aid....._unfortunately._ I hope you heard my rant as you sped off and yes, I saw you *overtake the female cyclist in the curve at the S bend* in Clay Bottom. You wouldn't do that in a car, so learn to slow down....fool. Rant over.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Feb 2017)

No energy this morning, though was a lovely ride in, a bit chilly with nice clear skies and the roads are already starting to dry out.


----------



## captain nemo1701 (16 Feb 2017)

I wasn't feeling to great today either, then it rained on me and I had to deal with the twit mentioned above. I'm just getting fed up of some guys - sorry people, I have nothing against roadies really, but some foolish twonks speed down the railway path as if it's a racetrack.


----------



## rivers (16 Feb 2017)

captain nemo1701 said:


> I wasn't feeling to great today either, then it rained on me and I had a bit of cycling - age with the fool I mentioned above. I'm just getting fed up of some- sorry people, I have nothing against roadies really, but some foolish guys speed down the railway path as if it's a racetrack.



That does drive me up the wall as well. If the path is quiet, then you can speed along as much as you like. But, commuting time, it's not quiet. On a nice afternoon, especially during half term and the summer holidays, it's the dodge the pedestrian/dog/child.


----------



## martint235 (16 Feb 2017)

captain nemo1701 said:


> To the roadie who had to brake behind me on the railway path this morning as I was overtaking a pedestrian:
> 
> You are an idiot. I know what you were attempting - trying to squeeze past me as I was overtaking. You were going way too fast. Frankly, I would have laughed at you if you came off as it was your own fault. And then I would have been morally obliged to give you some first aid....._unfortunately._ I hope you heard my rant as you sped off and yes, I saw you *overtake the female cyclist in the curve at the S bend* in Clay Bottom. You wouldn't do that in a car, so learn to slow down....fool. Rant over.


Really? People take moral obligations seriously?? Just roll him over so he's not in anyone else's way


----------



## captain nemo1701 (16 Feb 2017)

martint235 said:


> Really? People take moral obligations seriously?? Just roll him over so he's not in anyone else's way


I'm a first -aider at work and have on two occasions had to dispense some on the railway path. I've often wondered how that chap I treated near Morrison's fared. He came off, whacked is head on a handrail up some steps and had a nasty gash in his shin. Luckily, he was wearing a helmet. That was on my 8am commute. The other time was at night on the way home when an irresponsible dog owner allowed his pet to run onto the path causing a female cyclist to come off. Luckily, she was not hurt (said dog owner vanished while I was tending to her - b*gger could have apologised!).

I suppose I often feel morally obliged to do the right thing.


----------



## prawny (16 Feb 2017)

Hard going this morning, bit of a headwind but I really struggled. 

The reason became clear when I was putting my bike away at work, the (new) wheel had slipped in the dropouts, and the rear disc had been rubbing for potentially the whole way in. Great. 

Looking forward to an easier ride home, should have a bit of a tailwind too.


----------



## Sixmile (16 Feb 2017)

I debuted my Giro Rumble VR shoes for the ride in this morning, as I needed a pair of shoes I can ride in and walk in. Rode into work 13 miles, they felt ok, shower worked today (hooray), got changed into slightly more work-like clothes and rode off for my first ever site visit on the bike. Now back in the office and the shoes are performing admirably!


----------



## Leaway2 (16 Feb 2017)

hennbell said:


> Its really is not as bad as it sounds, especially once you get the pedals turning.


Hmm, I'm not convinced.


----------



## Slick (16 Feb 2017)

I don't post in this section much, and when I do its mostly a bit of a moan and this one's no different. It's just when you think you have slid into a good routine and you are pretty much aware of most of the potential problems en route, your left feeling like you have just done 3 rounds with Tyson. I had a great run down to work today, new bike is running well and the weather was finally slightly above freezing for the first morning in what feels like a long time. I was ready sharp to leave work when the boss decided it would be a good time for a chat which left me about 20 minutes late leaving work. I pretty much immediately noticed the volume in traffic was much increased from what I've become accustomed too, but wasn't overly concerned. I was then subjected to a constant flow of chancers trying to squeeze past me at pinch points, only realising at the last moment there wasn't room for both of us. The roundabouts were a nightmare, as each driver refused to even acknowledge my existence as they held their normal line leaving no space whatsoever. The only solace, is when I cycle past each and every one of them when their stuck in traffic just a few miles later. 
Genuinely starting to think this commuting malarkey might not be for me.


----------



## fossyant (16 Feb 2017)

May have been passed by @I like Skol in the traffic queue near Stepping Hill tonight at about 6pm. I was in the car.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Feb 2017)

Slick said:


> this commuting malarkey might not be for me



As a long time commuter I find your comment understandable. Cycle commuting is not for everyone. It can be quite easy to let all the day to day commuting grind get to you. One definitely needs a thick skin.


----------



## fossyant (16 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> As a long time commuter I find your comment understandable. Cycle commuting is not for everyone. It can be quite easy to let all the day to day commuting grind get to you. One definitely needs a thick skin.



And an ability to bounce. Mine has gone


----------



## I like Skol (16 Feb 2017)

fossyant said:


> May have been passed by @I like Skol in the traffic queue near Stepping Hill tonight at about 6pm. I was in the car.


Was this when I bunny hopped across the traffic island at Dialstone lane or when squeezing past the foreign truck that was performing a late right turn into Bramhall Morr Lane from the left lane because he was lost? Would have been about 6.10 and I was hatless on the hybrid with single pannier on the right


----------



## fossyant (16 Feb 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Was this when I bunny hopped across the traffic island at Dialstone lane or when squeezing past the foreign truck that was performing a late right turn into Bramhall Morr Lane from the left lane because he was lost? Would have been about 6.10 and I was hatless on the hybrid with single pannier on the right



That was you. Not hanging about as usual.

I was on the way to A&E to see the MIL.

PS I am not stalking you.


----------



## Slick (16 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> As a long time commuter I find your comment understandable. Cycle commuting is not for everyone. It can be quite easy to let all the day to day commuting grind get to you. One definitely needs a thick skin.


Yeah, I enjoy the physical side of cycling to work, but if I'm not out the door bang on the second finishing time comes you seem to get a different class of car commuter who will run you over to get to the que at the lights first. Hopefully it was just a bad day, and I think I may have noticed a sneaky wee path that would circumnavigate a large chunk of the worst of it.


----------



## I like Skol (16 Feb 2017)

Slick said:


> Yeah, I enjoy the physical side of cycling to work, but if I'm not out the door bang on the second finishing time comes you seem to get a different class of car commuter who will run you over to get to the que at the lights first. Hopefully it was just a bad day, and I think I may have noticed a sneaky wee path that would circumnavigate a large chunk of the worst of it.


Ha, I rode in front of one tonigt and started hurling obscenities at him. He was the 3rd or 4th car to come through a red light, preventing me with a green light from going (or not as it happened!). They don't like it when someone with that thick skin sticks it to em! 



fossyant said:


> That was you. Not hanging about as usual.


----------



## Slick (16 Feb 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Ha, I rode in front of one tonigt and started hurling obscenities at him. He was the 3rd or 4th car to come through a red light, preventing me with a green light from going (or not as it happened!). They don't like it when someone with that thick skin sticks it to em!


Don't get me wrong, there was one in particular when I was really wishing he would stop to discuss further as he kept signalling that I should cycle in the gutter to allow him to squeeze passed at a pinch point.


----------



## RoubaixCube (16 Feb 2017)

Should know better to trust the BBC weather forecast! Caught a little rain on the way home. Nothing heavy, mainly just a little drizzle. Drivers were pretty well behaved. Quite a lot more cyclists out and about so its definitely getting warmer out there.

Nothing much to report apart from a numpty with headphones strapped on his noggin and looking at his phone stepping out into oncoming traffic without looking left of right. I had to swerve out of the way to avoid him as he stepped directly into my path but it was quite funny when a drunk who saw him step out without looking started to berate him.

Why cant people just put their damn phones down even for 10 seconds while they cross the road.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Feb 2017)

martint235 said:


> Speak for yourself! I got soaked both ways!!
> 
> Today nothing really other than a lot of overdressed cyclists crossing my route on the A21. I'd be a little pool of sweat when I got to work if I wore that much.




Yea but you big norvern monkey types always have a rain cloud with you.


----------



## I like Skol (17 Feb 2017)

Rather enjoyable and pleasant ride home from work this morning, helped enormously by the fact that I am now off work until 1st of March, but also because it was light, dry, warm and Friday. This is possibly also the reason for there being so many cyclists on the road? I don't normally encounter this many.
Got a bit of a shock when checking the cycle computer after the trip. The odometer has rolled past 16,000 miles during the last commute 
That is a staggering number of miles although I still consider the hybrid bike I bought back in Nov 2010 to be new. If anyone had suggested back then that I would ride so far on one bike I would have said they were probably mad! I now fully expect to have this bike past the 20k mark and most likely still be riding it at 30k. I wonder if my DIY handbuilt wheels I fitted when the bike had only covered around 2k will still be going strong?


----------



## ianrauk (17 Feb 2017)

I like Skol said:


> This is possibly also the reason for there being so many cyclists on the road? I don't normally encounter this many.



Yet on this mornings commute in SE London, I only saw 1 other cycle commuter. Even though weather is good at the mo.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Feb 2017)

Cracking ride this morning. Not a lot of wind and mild. Got an hello out of a miserable bugger I see nearly every day and doesn't even normally thank you when you give way to him on the cycle path. Bumped into a lad I haven't seen for a while and pootled for a few miles together, and then best of all, got the biggest, loudest hello from a little lad on a bike, he can't have been more than 4 or 5


----------



## clippetydoodah (17 Feb 2017)

Brilliant commute this morning. Really warm too. I didn't need most of my winter kit.
Tried out my new Altura fleece gloves. Very comfortable. I am also pleased that the tips
and tricks I have picked up from using trainerroad have gone in.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (17 Feb 2017)

Coming home was verging on pleasant!

Day light
No wind
Dry
Lovely sunset
All I needed was my trek and not on this bso thing I call a bike but having said that it has done so well
30 miles each day in the shittiest weather!


----------



## GlenBen (18 Feb 2017)

Eventfull trip home tonight. In primary coming down a hill in a 30 zone, comfortably keeping up with traffic when someone tries to squeeze past on a blind bend. He couldnt fit through the gap and got a little angry. Bit futher on at the lights he gets out his car, all 30 stone of him, and waddles over to start shouting at me. At that point the lights change so I just rode off and left him to it. Made me a bit smug that he then missed the lights while he was getting back in his car. 

Then I had a bit of a clipless moment a few miles on and bashed my knee. First one in about 4 yeards of being clipped in. 

Otherwise not a bad ride.


----------



## martint235 (20 Feb 2017)

So 100 miles yesterday, plus headwind, plus carrying laptop meant this morning was never going to be quick. Also whatever I did cleaning the commuter on Saturday means I now have 10 times more noise coming from the bike. There's not a lot I can do till weekend, I may be able to get the bottom bracket off tonight and regrease that but not much else. 

On a plus side the Ultremo DD tyres are a marked speed improvement over Duranos but we'll see how they do for visitations.


----------



## Sixmile (20 Feb 2017)

Quite a pleasant ride in this morning. I had the wind with me or at least at the side of me until I hit my long downhill section. I had a few cars pass me on blind bends which generally doesn't happen on the country road I travel.

Passed over the motorway bridge this morning to see the traffic at a standstill, that is my alternative so it's great when I'm flying on by!


----------



## RoubaixCube (20 Feb 2017)

Second commute out with the carbon since i had it sitting indoors since the Christmas ride. Had to get used to the feel of it all over again. Was sunny when i started out. 14'c supposedly. Now it's a little cloudy but there's a nice warm breeze blowing by


----------



## Smithbat (20 Feb 2017)

Nice and easy ride this morning, arms still aching from my towpath shenanigans at the weekend though. Like @martint235 I too cleaned my bike on Sunday and now it is rattly, I feel a little look see is needed tonight.


----------



## prawny (20 Feb 2017)

Lovely this morning, didn't go out over the weekend so fresh legs, warm weather and light winds, it was bliss. 

Took my gilet off after a few miles too, proper spring kit time.


----------



## L Q (20 Feb 2017)

Backwind for most of the 21 mile ride in......

Going to be hard work going home I think


----------



## BromyG (20 Feb 2017)

Why have they moved the cycle crossing on the Embankment near to Blackfriars?
Must have done the work over the weekend


----------



## Twizit (20 Feb 2017)

BromyG said:


> Why have they moved the cycle crossing on the Embankment near to Blackfriars?
> Must have done the work over the weekend


All for the new super sewer works - link I just found seems to indicate 4 years of works.... if so I'm finding a new way of crossing the Embankment - am not waiting there every morning for ages.

https://www.tideway.london/the-tunn.../blackfriars-bridge-foreshore-city-of-london/


----------



## rivers (20 Feb 2017)

Now that the nice weather is here for a bit, the bike is actually outside and not on the turbo. I had a lovely commute in this morning. The afternoon commute home, however, had a lovely headwind the entire way and two very close passes at high speed. One from a coach and the other a white van with trailer attached. The trailer nearly swung in and took me out. If I had been going any faster it would have.


----------



## subaqua (20 Feb 2017)

Twizit said:


> All for the new super sewer works - link I just found seems to indicate 4 years of works.... if so I'm finding a new way of crossing the Embankment - am not waiting there every morning for ages.
> 
> https://www.tideway.london/the-tunn.../blackfriars-bridge-foreshore-city-of-london/



I used it this morning. And on way home Was quicker than used to be last week. 

Rode in in long sleeve top and night vision jacket. Mistake . Was very warm . Best thing was the ride home tho. Was April like weather , lovely tailwind . Thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## martint235 (20 Feb 2017)

New tyre was flat when I got to the car park. I think it was my fault though as it didn't feel right when I was fitting the tyre and the hole in the tube was humongous.

Worked late so rushed home to try to sort the mess I'd made of stuff on Saturday. Managed to strip and fully regrease the cranks so will see what tomorrow brings


----------



## RoubaixCube (21 Feb 2017)

Absolutely smashed my regular commutes by around 5mins. Its been a long time since ive completed my commute home in under 28mins. It wasnt that straightforward either. Got caught up in an on and off head wind which slowed me down a little but on two stages of my ride i could absolutely hammer it and kept a sustained 18-23mph for at least 2-3 mins here and there.

Another cyclist on what must of been an older vintage bike with downtube shifters jumped a red and shot past me very early on and he was gone. I actually caught him up 10-15mins later on the 3rd stage of my commute. I wanted to roll up next to him and lean over and say "I thought id catch you up!!" but i didnt and just sped past.

very good ride.


----------



## Lonestar (21 Feb 2017)

They've changed the lights for the entrance to Victoria Embankment...there are now two sets but at least they are set in sequence.Unlike most of the other cycle lights along the CS 3.Noticed that yesterday.May use Tower Bridge route today.


----------



## martint235 (21 Feb 2017)

Bike still making a lot of noise. Have started a thread in the mechanics bit to try to come up with ideas for what that might be.

Other than that a relatively quiet commute, traffic levels back up and a head wind all the way in.


----------



## Smithbat (21 Feb 2017)

My little commute was good this morning, the traffic lights were playing nicely so I barely had to stop. Had my normal near miss with a ped on the shared paths, why when it is a really wide path can they not just pick a side and stay there!


----------



## Sixmile (21 Feb 2017)

subaqua said:


> Rode in in long sleeve top and night vision jacket. Mistake . Was very warm . Best thing was the ride home tho. Was April like weather , lovely tailwind . Thoroughly enjoyable.


 
It's hard to judge what layers to put on this weather. I'm still riding with my Altura jacket and the times that I thought it has been ok to take it off, the wind chill would cut through you. 

You just can't beat the feeling of a tailwind on your ride home!


----------



## prawny (21 Feb 2017)

Ugh, all change today, and yesterday afternoon to be fair. Windy, drizzly and grim. 

50mph wind forecast for Thursday, considering a day off rather than risking it, or getting the train


----------



## L Q (21 Feb 2017)

Thursday may just be a car day with forecasted gusts of 80mph!

My legs are not feeling the love for the 23 mile ride home tonight into the wind.


----------



## rivers (21 Feb 2017)

The winds have scuppered my plans for the week. The ride into work would be fantastic with a tailwind the entire ride in. But the downside would be the very gusty headwind on the way home. I don't want to get the turbo back out :-(


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Feb 2017)

Very pleasant ride in this morning on the extended route with a light tailwind that just made the miles roll by with ease. Disturbed a couple of buzzards, enjoyed watching a van and lorry making very heavy weather of passing each other on a narrow bit and appreciated the fact it's half term and the roads are quiet.

On the way back the wind had strengthened and I was riding against it which made progress very pedestrian. Not too bad where I could get a bit of shelter but on the exposed bits I was down to 8 or 9 mph and having to work hard to manage that.

Saw an appalling bit of driving from a lorry on the A49 giving a couple of other cyclists a hard time for no good reason, leaning on the horn and deliberately cutting them up as he went past them. Nobber


----------



## tallliman (21 Feb 2017)

2 commutes in 2 days, tomorrow as a rest day so playing footy!

Today's ride in saw me close passed and driven ato numerous times.....really frustrating. Don't like feeling in danger.

Ride home was tiring, started the ride hungry and it just got worse. Couldn't find an open shop due to how late I was but managed to get home ok...very tired now.

Aim has to be one complete commuting week once this year!


----------



## ManiaMuse (21 Feb 2017)

Thursday is looking like it will bring horrendous winds to the Northwest and Midlands. I usually cycle in all weathers but probably going to give it a miss this time, 58mph+ crosswinds don't sound fun at all!

Would advise others to consider the same, sometimes it's just not worth the risk!


----------



## martint235 (22 Feb 2017)

Still got the noises.

But the main news of today is MY PSYCHO'S BACK*!!!!! She pointlessly overtook a bus in front of me without looking, I gave her a cheery "What the f**k do you think you're doing you psychotic b***h?" Good times.



*She's not the same. She apologised. That's not like my psycho


----------



## prawny (22 Feb 2017)

Soaked to the bone this morning, luckily the wind was fairly kind so it wasn't unpleasant, not looking forward to the ride home though, and I really don't know what to do about tomorrow.


----------



## Sixmile (22 Feb 2017)

Shorter commute this morning, around the 8 mile mark. Got to work, someone had nicked my drainpipe in our work alley! I've 2 locks around it but they attached theirs, cheeky hallion! I'm going to have some fun with chalk and 'mark out' designated parking bays down there.

Debuted my new Polaris base layer this morning and dropped my fleece lined long sleeve that I normally put over the base. Not a good idea, I was cold most of the way but the Polaris stuff fits and feels good. 

Pulled up alongside white van man this morning to tell him his front left was totally flat. How he was unaware I'll never know. He was in the lane to head onto the motorway!


----------



## si_c (22 Feb 2017)

Starting to get into the rhythm with the new commute (13 vs 5 mi each way), it's mostly dual lane A road, with a few sections of single carriage way. It's half term this week, todays run in had more traffic than the last couple of days with long tailbacks at the major junctions, lots of fun nipping past a mile of traffic. It feels like its getting warmer, shorts on today.

No real nobbers today, but lots of mgif before queues at traffic lights.


----------



## Twizit (22 Feb 2017)

Shorts  - first time this year.

Ridiculously easy ride in with the most lovely tailwind. 18mph average into London on the single speed is about as good as it gets.

Can't say I'm looking forward to the commute back home, but letting the train take the strain tomorrow as I'm out in the evening... and it just happens to be good timing given the 50mph predicted wind.


----------



## semislickstick (22 Feb 2017)

I don't suppose anyone commuting or cycling out along the Thicket area between Huntingdon and St.Ives (I know a few do!) on Sunday evening/Monday morning came across a U-lock and headtorch?


----------



## 13 rider (22 Feb 2017)

Windy this morning managed to beat the rain to work which was nice . Pleasant ride home another 25 mile day which takes me through 1000 for the year so far


----------



## gavgav (22 Feb 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Very pleasant ride in this morning on the extended route with a light tailwind that just made the miles roll by with ease. Disturbed a couple of buzzards, enjoyed watching a van and lorry making very heavy weather of passing each other on a narrow bit and appreciated the fact it's half term and the roads are quiet.
> 
> On the way back the wind had strengthened and I was riding against it which made progress very pedestrian. Not too bad where I could get a bit of shelter but on the exposed bits I was down to 8 or 9 mph and having to work hard to manage that.
> 
> Saw an appalling bit of driving from a lorry on the A49 giving a couple of other cyclists a hard time for no good reason, leaning on the horn and deliberately cutting them up as he went past them. Nobber



Was it a liveried lorry? If so, drop an email to the transport manager for the company.


----------



## tallliman (22 Feb 2017)

13 rider said:


> Windy this morning managed to beat the rain to work which was nice . Pleasant ride home another 25 mile day which takes me through 1000 for the year so far



Well done dude!! Is that your quickest time to 1000?


----------



## 13 rider (22 Feb 2017)

tallliman said:


> Well done dude!! Is that your quickest time to 1000?


Yes by about 3 weeks


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Feb 2017)

gavgav said:


> Was it a liveried lorry? If so, drop an email to the transport manager for the company.


No unfortunately. A plain wagon with a plain brown container on the back and I couldn't see the number plate with the road muck on it.

Odd ride in this morning. It felt like I had a nice strong tailwind the whole way and I averaged 14 mph easily despite taking the scenic detours over Lyth Hill and through Attingham Park. The Met Office disagrees though and reckons it was a north westerly which apart from a couple of miles at the start would have been mostly a cross wind or slightly against me for most of the route I used.Misjudged the weather and got drenched to the skin in a sudden downpour just after Attingham. The big downside of working in a warehouse is that it's really hard to dry stuff and I had to put wet clothes back on for the return ride - yuck.

Ride home was okay - I took a different route which is longer but more sheltered from the wind so got on better than yesterday. Another 24 miles added to the tally for the year.


----------



## L Q (22 Feb 2017)

Hard work tonight into the wind.

130 miles for the week so far commuting.

Going to miss tomorrow as Doris is putting me off and my legs are feeling it this week.


----------



## tallliman (22 Feb 2017)

Very well done then @13 rider!!


----------



## KnackeredBike (23 Feb 2017)

Passed a speed camera van 8am this morning, not unusual in itself except the road is so busy that on a pushbike I am, by some distance, the fastest thing on it. I'll expect my ticket in the post!


----------



## GlenBen (23 Feb 2017)

Here goes my fight with Doris...wish me luck.


----------



## palinurus (23 Feb 2017)

Quite pleasant this morning, warm, bit breezy, mostly dry. Air seemed fresher than usual.

Even storm Doris doesn't want to visit Watford.


----------



## palinurus (23 Feb 2017)

palinurus said:


> Even storm Doris doesn't want to visit Watford.



Oh, hang on. Here she is.

Colleague just walked in completely soaked, I've only been here 15 minutes.


----------



## martint235 (23 Feb 2017)

Well I escaped most of the rain. Just enough to make me put on my rain jacket and add a bit of wind resistance into a ridiculous headwind. Very hard going but still managed close to 14mph average. The wind had better still be behind me on the way home! I'm going to fly!!!

No sign of psycho this morning but a couple of nobbers out there.


----------



## si_c (23 Feb 2017)

Commute in this morning was a bit wetter and slower than usual, but still doable. My route zig zags quite a bit, so the wind was either a front cross or rear cross wind. Some complete bell end drivers not giving me enough space, including one who gave me six inches of space just as I was caught by a gust. Got quite angry at one point.


----------



## dhd.evans (23 Feb 2017)

I wore shorts today. I was committed.

It is now snowing heavily outside. I may not be riding home.


----------



## RoubaixCube (23 Feb 2017)

Out on the commute but cheating by taking the bike on the train then its a 2 mile ride to work through st pauls :x

I dont mind the wind so much but its te rain im trying to avoid. 

Im braving it up for the easier ride home when it will be less windy


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Feb 2017)

After passing two other drivers fiddling with their phones in slow moving uphill traffic last night, I spoke to the third driver & said it'd be a £200 fine and six points soon.. was told to f*** off & mind my own business, to get onto the "cycle path" and suchlike... I said it was very much my business as I had to share the road with inattentive phone-addicted cockwombles who put me and others in danger !

I could ride up Beacon Lane every evening and have the same conversation with three or four drivers. Still, it was an entertaining interlude.


----------



## RoubaixCube (23 Feb 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> After passing two other drivers fiddling with their phones in slow moving uphill traffic last night, I spoke to the third driver & said it'd be a £200 fine and six points soon.. was told to f*** off & mind my own business, to get onto the "cycle path" and suchlike... I said it was very much my business as I had to share the road with inattentive phone-addicted cockwombles who put me and others in danger !
> 
> I could ride up Beacon Lane every evening and have the same conversation with three or four drivers. Still, it was an entertaining interlude.




Then again, this doesn't help


----------



## L Q (23 Feb 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> After passing two other drivers fiddling with their phones in slow moving uphill traffic last night, I spoke to the third driver & said it'd be a £200 fine and six points soon.. was told to f*** off & mind my own business, to get onto the "cycle path" and suchlike... I said it was very much my business as I had to share the road with inattentive phone-addicted cockwombles who put me and others in danger !
> 
> I could ride up Beacon Lane every evening and have the same conversation with three or four drivers. Still, it was an entertaining interlude.


 Interestingly I was a couple of miles from home last night on a shared cycle path and I nearly got took out by a lad who was cycling with no hands whilst trying to text, he only saw me at the last minute!


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (23 Feb 2017)

Chickened out and borrowed works van to come home

Just got home 10 hours after riding in and can't believe how wet my feet still are. I really should go back to spuds and keeping a pair of dry shoes and socks at work


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Feb 2017)

Character building was the wind today. One point I was grinding away in the lowest gear on the flat going nowhere. Fair few trees down around Leicester.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Feb 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Character building was the wind today. One point I was grinding away in the lowest gear on the flat going nowhere. Fair few trees down around Leicester.


You have my respect for riding in that today . I had a day off and I have hardly been outside .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Feb 2017)

13 rider said:


> You have my respect for riding in that today . I had a day off and I have hardly been outside .



It was very hard work, but I'd much rather ride in this weather than drive to and from work. Traffic was chaos in Leicester tonight, I just whizzed by it all


----------



## si_c (23 Feb 2017)

Got the train home today from work, had planned to ride home but Mrs C wanted me to get a few bits around town and it put me right by the station. And the train was there. And it was cold and raining.


----------



## GlenBen (23 Feb 2017)

I was going so slow at one point I debated getting off and walking to speed the journey up.


----------



## martint235 (24 Feb 2017)

So thanks to a visit from cackhanded Martin yesterday, Lelly has made on of those rare trips to work. It's 50/50 between being a joy to ride a Ti bike and being terrified of some of the nutters I see each day!!! Thankfully my psycho wasn't around today, I'm not sure I'm ready for her and Lelly to meet just yet.

Fairly uneventful if a little chilly ride in. Had to wear a backpack which felt weird and made Lelly feel strange too. May have to check the geometry of the two bikes still matches up once I've got a new seatclamp for the commuter.


----------



## united4ever (24 Feb 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It was very hard work, but I'd much rather ride in this weather than drive to and from work. Traffic was chaos in Leicester tonight, I just whizzed by it all



Yes, the days when the weather is poor are also the days when the traffic and public transport is also screwed so it's not an ideal plan to just cycle when the weather suits since you still suffer the worst of the commuting by car or public transport. Being dangerously bad weather (ice or very high winds) would be the only exception so maybe storm doris was dangerous for some. 

For me though it was perfect strong tail wind on the way in and then the storm passed whilst I was at work and was a mere 15mph wind on my return - it had also changed direction a bit so more of a side wind than the head wind I was expecting.


----------



## si_c (24 Feb 2017)

Relatively a quiet ride in this morning as it's still half term, but the roads were a complete mess, totally strewn with debris from the trees. Couldn't use the cycle lane at all as it was impassable. Of course this meant lots of close passes again today. Not much fun, still I covered the 13miles in 45minutes, which is my fastest time in to the new job so far.


----------



## prawny (24 Feb 2017)

Doris was a step too far me yesterday, the middle third of my commute is wide open 50mph main roads so when it was bad by my house I decided that discretion was the better part of valour and got the train, I knew the trains would be chaos in the evening but I didn't want to get squished.

Lovely ride in today though, bit edgy early on because of the threat of ice first thing


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Feb 2017)

Bottled out yesterday. Mainly because of the weather (the peak wind speed of 63mph was recorded during the time I'd have been riding) but also because of a dentists appointment in the morning.

Today was different story. Cool but pleasant out with fairly light winds. I did the extended ride in again without any incident and also took a less direct route home giving a round trip of just over 30 miles. Lots of debris on the roads but the big bits had almost all been cleared away.






The calm after the storm. A view from the road to Wroxeter.


----------



## subaqua (24 Feb 2017)

Friday legs . Both ways .loony Asian bloke at crownfield lights moving forward a few foot at time while lights on red . Left indicator flashing . 
A move to primary and then some !! 

Home for beers


----------



## si_c (24 Feb 2017)

Went the slightly longer way home to get a free look at the camels in the zoo. Back roads were in terrible condition, none of the debris had been cleared up and they were covered in mud. Aside from tired legs though was a good run home.


----------



## Blurb (24 Feb 2017)

Rear rim developed a 2" split on the way home. Released the v-brake, dropped the pressure and nursed home very slowly.


----------



## RoubaixCube (25 Feb 2017)

Starting my 4th commute of the week. Weather is cold and dull with possible chance of rain so had to take the triban out. My legs can really feel the weight of the bike. Going to be a slog to work and back when the time comes


----------



## si_c (28 Feb 2017)

Nice easy ride in this morning. Pissing down now and time to leave in ten minutes.


----------



## si_c (28 Feb 2017)

Got right hooked on the way home, filtering up traffic in the cycle lane, driver got flashed to go into the carpark to my left. Dark and raining so slid into the rear door. 

Mostly ok, sore shoulder and neck, but I don't think it's anything more than just bruising. Not checked the bike out property yet, but brakes are jammed on and levers got bent out of position. Looks like train for the rest of the week.


----------



## tallliman (28 Feb 2017)

@si_c, hope you mend quickly! Sounds like the bike came off worse :-(


----------



## martint235 (1 Mar 2017)

So why can't the weather people look out the window? The lovely Kate Kinsella was telling me at 6.30 I would have a bright start to my day, it was p***ing down!!!

Other than that all good really. Bike is now quiet, not sure if it was the new bottom bracket or the new seat post clamp. Something made a difference though


----------



## si_c (1 Mar 2017)

tallliman said:


> @si_c, hope you mend quickly! Sounds like the bike came off worse :-(


Thanks  I am mostly good, sore shoulder still, quite swollen, but the pain has subsided to a tolerable level.

Not had a chance to look at the bike yet properly but looks like a minor fettle to fix.


----------



## Sixmile (1 Mar 2017)

Traffic a little heavier this morning so I had to slow it down a bit, but still nearly side swiped a few times. Why do cars overtake you, go slower than you in traffic then stop to let every Tom, Dick and Harry out of sideroads to continue to crawl in front of them? Thank goodness for filtering, that's all I say!


----------



## Arjimlad (1 Mar 2017)

si_c said:


> Got right hooked on the way home, filtering up traffic in the cycle lane, driver got flashed to go into the carpark to my left. Dark and raining so slid into the rear door.
> 
> Mostly ok, sore shoulder and neck, but I don't think it's anything more than just bruising. Not checked the bike out property yet, but brakes are jammed on and levers got bent out of position. Looks like train for the rest of the week.



Bad luck, hope you are better soon.


----------



## Arjimlad (2 Mar 2017)

At last back to a ten-mile route after chest problems last month !

Madcap Red Mercedes Mum tries (again) to overtake round a blind bend on Shellard's Lane, won't discuss it politely up the road. I must take the lane in future if I see her approaching.

BMW driver passes close at a pinch point.

Discovery driver passes close at a pinch point and when I politely say good morning, she knows it was too close, apologises immediately and explains that she has a toothache (???) but is a cyclist herself. Will leave more space next time.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Mar 2017)

So very windy on the commute this morning. Made for very hard work. Apparently the wind is meant to abate by this evenings commute home. Bloody hope so.

@Arjimlad , you should always take the lane as a matter of course anyway. I also have a blind bend with double white lines on my commute.







If I don't take it then I can guarantee a vehicle will try an overtake. I would rather put up with an impatient driver then a blind overtake anytime.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Mar 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> Discovery driver passes close at a pinch point and when I politely say good morning, she knows it was too close, apologises immediately and explains that she has a toothache (???) *but is a cyclist herself.* Will leave more space next time.



Yup, I think we've heard that one before. Being a cyclist herself means that she uses a bike on holiday in Centerparcs once a year.


----------



## Arjimlad (2 Mar 2017)

I was thinking "why, if your toothache is so bad as to impair your driving, are you on the road this morning?" but the traffic began to move, and it would not have helped !


----------



## martint235 (2 Mar 2017)

Today was not a day when you think "I'm really glad I've got a saddlebag attached to my bike". Average speed plummeted in the wind but hoping for a quicker return.

No real numpties today (or of late really), no sign of my psycho today. Got a day off tomorrow and a regular working from home day established for Monday so no commute till Tuesday.


----------



## martint235 (2 Mar 2017)

First sub 45 min commute of the year. Roll on the first sub 40 one


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Mar 2017)

A strong blustery tailwind this morning died down to a very light headwind on the way home. NIce easy riding and my first 14mph average for the round trip since about October.


----------



## tallliman (2 Mar 2017)

Horrid blowy headwind on the way in, barely anything on the way home. Frustrating.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Mar 2017)

tallliman said:


> Horrid blowy headwind on the way in, barely anything on the way home. Frustrating.



This morning I had a true inyourfacerly wind. Didn't matter which direction I went it was a brutal headwind - nearly as bad as Sunday.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Mar 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> This morning I had a true inyourfacerly wind. Didn't matter which direction I went it was a brutal headwind - nearly as bad as Sunday.


Yes I had that wind this side of the city but it wasn't as bad as Sunday but it was slow going this morning


----------



## RoubaixCube (2 Mar 2017)

Windy this morning. Had a guy on the train strike up a conversation with me about getting into cycling. Took my bike into cyclesurgery for a check and tune before next weeks ride to southend and ended up having a chat with the manager there about audaxing and long distance riding. He always seemed like a quiet, socially awkward fellow that didnt really talk or carry a conversation much but really piped up  Hes quite passionate about cycling it would seem. gave me the names of a few groups/clubs and websites i might be interested in when i told him I enjoyed night riding a fair bit.

the few miles to work were a slight crawl due to the wind but it all cleaned up rather nicely for the ride home.


----------



## RoubaixCube (3 Mar 2017)

Wet commute  slightly breezy but not torrential at least like the bbc forecast said


----------



## ianrauk (3 Mar 2017)

Missed all the rain... again. It was a very pleasant ride in. Leaving work at 1pm today and I don't think i'm going to be so lucky.


----------



## smiler1207 (3 Mar 2017)

Wet and windy, not torrential and was expected. Not expected was nearly falling off whilst at the same time getting cramp in me calf! Hope its dry later


----------



## RoubaixCube (3 Mar 2017)

Picture this right at a set of traffic lights there is construction works blocking half a lane and next to that are two ambulances parked one behind the other and near the middle is a paramedics motorcycle. 2 lanes have been reduced to barely one and there was no safe spot for me to stop so i carried on rolling till i was past the unfortunate accident and also the white line. I still didn't carry on crossing the road. I stopped just before that and waited for the lights to change. But before that. Here comes this pedestrian giving me bolllox for 'jumping a red' when i had no where to go. I explained that i had no where to go but he just carried on cursing and mumbling at me that i broke the law. And also the was an idiot for 'going around' the accident when i could see ambulance staff and paramedics were working. 

Lights changed so i just shrugged and carried on with my journey. 

I hope that person that got hit by a car is ok


----------



## clippetydoodah (3 Mar 2017)

Windy and colder than expected ride in today. No issues to report. I
put my phone on a bike mount for the first time today. Whilst it's a bit
big on the bars, it worked well. I used strava to record the ride and it
picked up speed, cadence, and my heart rate no problem. Saves me
buying another device. For now....


----------



## Spartak (3 Mar 2017)

A very wet & cold commute this morning ......


----------



## GlenBen (3 Mar 2017)

Lovely wife lady hosepiped me in the garden before I was allowed back in. Was a tad muddy and damp


----------



## ianrauk (3 Mar 2017)

Wow. I must be truly blessed. All the weather reports were saying today was to be rain on and off all day. So not only did I miss the showers on the way to work, I missed them on the way home. Bloody marvellous.


----------



## KnackeredBike (3 Mar 2017)

Knocked off by some bloody BMW driver tonight who pulled out, collided, floored it and ran over my foot, typical SMIDSY. Only wanted to give me their phone number as I was sitting down in the gutter in pain, after pushing he gave me a fake registration number then drove off. Luckily I saw the actual one and a witness stopped and gave me their details.

Most annoying part is that I'm waiting for a new helmetcam so it is old fashioned he said, she said.


----------



## GlenBen (4 Mar 2017)

Harsh, hope youre not too badly hurt. Wonder if they realise that cars have their registration on the front and the back for the whole world to see....idiots.


----------



## DrLex (4 Mar 2017)

KnackeredBike said:


> Knocked off by some bloody BMW driver tonight who pulled out, collided, floored it and ran over my foot, typical SMIDSY. Only wanted to give me their phone number as I was sitting down in the gutter in pain, after pushing he gave me a fake registration number then drove off. Luckily I saw the actual one and a witness stopped and gave me their details.
> 
> Most annoying part is that I'm waiting for a new helmetcam so it is old fashioned he said, she said.



Ouch! Did the incident match your user name or just the foot? Check with your witness that they'll assist - their testimony will make your case. Hope you get a P.C. with the time and interest to pursue it for you.


----------



## KnackeredBike (4 Mar 2017)

GlenBen said:


> Harsh, hope youre not too badly hurt. Wonder if they realise that cars have their registration on the front and the back for the whole world to see....idiots.


I don't think he would have given the registration at all if there hadn't been a crowd of people. Weird thing is the registration he gave (E6 DMB) is similar to his actual registration (E7 xMx). It was an expensive BMW so fingers crossed I've left a nice shoulder shaped impact in his rear wing


----------



## KnackeredBike (4 Mar 2017)

DrLex said:


> Ouch! Did the incident match your user name or just the foot? Check with your witness that they'll assist - their testimony will make your case. Hope you get a P.C. with the time and interest to pursue it for you.


Scrapes and bruises this morning, plus what feels like a trapped nerve in my back. Could have been much worse in the circumstances. Reported it to plod today and they said they will send the driver a notice of prosecution for careless driving but as you said it depends on which way the wind is blowing as to whether it will get pursued.

They also annoyingly couldn't tell me the other driver's insurance but that maybe they could if I called at the end of next week. Frustrating as I'm sure they can check instantly if they stop you for no insurance.


----------



## tallliman (4 Mar 2017)

Good luck in getting it sorted @KnackeredBike and hope you feel better quickly!


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Mar 2017)

KnackeredBike said:


> Knocked off by some bloody BMW driver tonight who pulled out, collided, floored it and ran over my foot, typical SMIDSY. Only wanted to give me their phone number as I was sitting down in the gutter in pain, after pushing he gave me a fake registration number then drove off. Luckily I saw the actual one and a witness stopped and gave me their details.
> 
> Most annoying part is that I'm waiting for a new helmetcam so it is old fashioned he said, she said.



Fun lovin' criminal there.. at least you have a witness to back up what happened and good job getting the proper registration.

You can get insurance details for yourself at http://www.askmid.com/


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Mar 2017)

Finally got around to reporting this pothole - it's just where drivers hungry to get past think it is finally safe to overtake a bike, so you have to take the lane for rather longer than the impatient mob expect.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (6 Mar 2017)

I am only just starting to realise the seriousness of this morning. I am talking being left six inches (and that isn't an exaggeration) gap by an overtaking tanker - which then pulled closer as the trailer passed. On a road shared with tram tracks too.

This morning the adrenaline had me cycling after it but the lights were in its favour and it was gone before I red further than something like NV10

I think it's just sunk in.

Right outside my work but just out of CCTV view..dammit..and not clear enough to get a reg plate or even a company (tanker was plain unmarked)


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (6 Mar 2017)

"Bikes should have number plates" they say

Right then..after both journeys today, I'm having this one. Gladly.

Now I'm going to the shop. And if they try to charge me 85 cents for a stinking soda.....


----------



## Lonestar (6 Mar 2017)

Suffered snapped rear axle at Westferry and walked five and a half miles home...Not really a problem,though...Just got home later obviously.The last time this happened was in Tottenham in 1988.I left the bike there for a few days and it was nicked.Not this time,though I walked it back and.It's back safe and sound.

I didn't know what it was at first and first suspected fractured frame with the way the wheel was behaving on the fixie...Then thought the sealed bearing had come loose and with me not being able to get the wheel off as the bolt on the non chain side could not be released with out one of those thin spanner things I think the penny dropped.

It's done 213+ consecutive commutes on it and I may have it repaired for my next commute on Thursday.

Latest news is...i haven't got the available tools and they have been ordered...Dawes Audax 2006 on standby...May pop in a bikeshop on return commute on Thursday.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Mar 2017)

NIce rides both ways for me today. Didn't look like it was too good for another rider though. As I passed Attingham Park on the way home there were about 4 cars and an ambulance at the side of the road. I couldn't see who was being attended to but as I rode past a road bike was being wheeled round the side of the ambulance.

Nothing about it in the local news at the moment so hopefully looked worse than it was.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Mar 2017)

A lovely ride home today. Help by a great, all too rare tailwind, good legs after no cycling yesterday and some brilliant SCR.
Loved it. It's what's cyclings all about. So very enjoyable,


----------



## martint235 (7 Mar 2017)

Puncture on my new DDs this morning. At least they are easy to change the tube on. I've used CO2 to re-inflate it which means at some point it's going to go bang in a big way.

Other than that a quiet commute, fairly slow as had my laptop and other stuff in the bag weighing me down.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Mar 2017)

Well, I'm not one for ranting and raving at people these days but I ended up threatening another cyclist this morning. For some unknown reason he thought it wise to barge into me, actually hitting me quite hard as we were accelerating from the lights, then swerved in front of me. No reason what so ever and not even an apology. It was deliberate. Now I wasn't going to take that. He got a right old earful of Anglo Saxon for his trouble and the coffee shaking sign but he refused to even look or acknowledge me. Only when I was a good few yards ahead did the coward decide to shout something. I did think about stopping and going back but couldn't be arsed. I have never seen him before so doubt I will again, but you never know. He better keep clear from me. I'll recognise him alright.

Anyway.. apart from that nonsense. It was a good commute. It rained heavily overnight so the roads were a bit wet. I little cold and a niggly little headwind but didn't take long to warm up. This evenings commute will hopefully be as wind assisted as it was last night.


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Mar 2017)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> I am only just starting to realise the seriousness of this morning. I am talking being left six inches (and that isn't an exaggeration) gap by an overtaking tanker - which then pulled closer as the trailer passed. On a road shared with tram tracks too.
> 
> This morning the adrenaline had me cycling after it but the lights were in its favour and it was gone before I red further than something like NV10
> 
> ...


This is why I have a camera. Glad you weren't injured !


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Mar 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Well, I'm not one for ranting and raving at people these days but I ended up threatening another cyclist this morning. For some unknown reason he thought it wise to barge into me, actually hitting me quite hard as we were accelerating from the lights, then swerved in front of me. No reason what so ever and not even an apology. It was deliberate. Now I wasn't going to take that. He got a right old earful of Anglo Saxon for his trouble and the coffee shaking sign but he refused to even look or acknowledge me. Only when I was a good few yards ahead did the coward decide to shout something. I did think about stopping and going back but couldn't be arsed. I have never seen him before so doubt I will again, but you never know. He better keep clear from me. I'll recognise him alright.
> 
> Anyway.. apart from that nonsense. It was a good commute. It rained heavily overnight so the roads were a bit wet. I little cold and a niggly little headwind but didn't take long to warm up. This evenings commute will hopefully be as wind assisted as it was last night.



Very odd behaviour !


----------



## zer07 (7 Mar 2017)

Normally my commutes are trouble free but over the last few days the standard of driving for a few drivers has been terrible. I've had two cars pulling out in front of me and doing u-turns in the road causing me to brake hard and another two drivers over taking me, then slowing down quickly and turning right (whilst minimising the gap between car and curb). I'm wondering if someone is trying to tell me something.....


----------



## hennbell (7 Mar 2017)

Tail wind of 35 km/h this morning all good till I turned north into the wind for the last kilometer of my commute. My cheeks almost an hour later still stinging, it was -17C (-29C with wind chill if you subscribe to that) . If the wind is still blowing this hard at home time I will not be cycling.


----------



## 13 rider (7 Mar 2017)

hennbell said:


> Tail wind of 35 km/h this morning all good till I turned north into the wind for the last kilometer of my commute. My cheeks almost an hour later still stinging, it was -17C (-29C with wind chill if you subscribe to that) . If the wind is still blowing this hard at home time I will not be cycling.


Remind me never complain about it being a bit chilly . -17 respect for being out in that


----------



## Leaway2 (7 Mar 2017)

hennbell said:


> Tail wind of 35 km/h this morning all good till I turned north into the wind for the last kilometer of my commute. My cheeks almost an hour later still stinging, it was -17C (-29C with wind chill if you subscribe to that) . If the wind is still blowing this hard at home time I will not be cycling.


----------



## RoubaixCube (7 Mar 2017)

Nice ride home last night.. another cyclist who was heading near enough the same direction as me rolled up alongside me and we had a good chat about all sorts of stuff. He had one of these fancy Lumos helmets with LEDs in the shape of an arrow to indicate that he wants to turn left or right.

Since it was almost midnight I have to say that the indicator lights were quite effective. he eventually had to split off.

One of the bad things about the first GoPro Session is that night recording is terrible. Havent checked footage yet, but it probably wont do that helmet justice.


----------



## hennbell (7 Mar 2017)

13 rider said:


> Remind me never complain about it being a bit chilly . -17 respect for being out in that



The -17 is not the issue, it was the wind. I will not be riding the bicycle home today as I have pick a minor bit of frostbite. The "ninja mask" I was wearing was not enough. Tomorrow I will break out the ski helmet and goggles.


----------



## martint235 (8 Mar 2017)

More nutters than I've seen for a while today. Some plank almost took me out 100 yards from home and it was followed by more general idiocy until Selhurst when it all seemed to quieten down. There were the results of what looked like a sizable smash at the A21 but guessing it was last night as no one was around.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Mar 2017)

Were was the smash @martint235 ? Nothing on my way in this morning.

Nice and mild commute this morning. First time this year with now jacket, just long sleeve jersey.


----------



## martint235 (8 Mar 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Were was the smash @martint235 ? Nothing on my way in this morning.
> 
> Nice and mild commute this morning. First time this year with now jacket, just long sleeve jersey.


Where Whitefoot Lane crosses the A21 into Southend Lane. East side, left hand lane at the lights, badly smashed up Merc C class.


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Mar 2017)

Got tailgated along Perrinpit Road last night before a safe overtake but as there was a long queue ahead I caught up.

I thought I would say something, so said "good evening" with a smile and had a good-natured chat with the lady who said she would look into stopping distances. She then said something about stopping at red lights (but not in a way to justify tailgating me) which I said I always do. Perfectly civilised discussion.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Mar 2017)

martint235 said:


> Where Whitefoot Lane crosses the A21 into Southend Lane. East side, left hand lane at the lights, badly smashed up Merc C class.




All cleared up by the time I went through at 8.20.


----------



## martint235 (8 Mar 2017)

ianrauk said:


> All cleared up by the time I went through at 8.20.


Maybe it was more recent than I thought then but there was nothing around it when I passed it. Possible the occupants just legged it and left it there.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Mar 2017)

Today's commute took the Tricross over the 40,000 mile mark.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Mar 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Today's commute took the Tricross over the 40,000 mile mark.


How many miles has the packing tape on the mudguard repair done


----------



## 13 rider (8 Mar 2017)

Suffered a deliberate punishment pass tonight . Coming to the main traffic island in the village there are 2 pinch's points about 50 ft apart I always take primary through here to stop cars squeezing through The car following took exception to this and passed very close closing even more as they pass . At the island the traffic was queueing so filter pass the car and got in front and proceed to wait for a VERY clear gap to enter the island prompting the car to toot me so I turned round and exchange pleasantries with the driver during which time another load of traffic entered the island making me wait even longer but I wasn't in a rush unlike the stupid driver


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Mar 2017)

13 rider said:


> How many miles has the packing tape on the mudguard repair done



New ones on order


----------



## martint235 (9 Mar 2017)

So full summer kit this morning. Thought I was doing really well and should be heading for a sub-45 min commute although there was a headwind. I managed a 46 min but I think I'm going to pay for the effort later.

No real lunacy encountered. Psycho has also gone missing again


----------



## RoubaixCube (9 Mar 2017)

The sun is out. Its nice and warm. Pitty it wont last till i finish work. 

On a side note. Very impressed with the kask mojito as far as ventilation goes. Instantly better than my 2015 giro savant


----------



## Arjimlad (9 Mar 2017)

Lovely ride today, nice to have the sunshine and double figure temperatures at last. Asked a driver if he was going to put his mobile phone down when he pulled away, I needed to know if he'd be paying attention to the road !


----------



## martint235 (10 Mar 2017)

Absolutely smashed the 45 min mark today!! Just a tad over 43 mins at an average of 17mph!!! Fantastic ride in, quite light traffic. Was tiring a little towards the end but then had another rider who thought he was quicker than me. Wrong.

Also I had armwarmers on today but jeez some people had what I would count as full winter kit: Longs, jacket, one guy even had a buff up over his ears and lower face!!


----------



## Sixmile (10 Mar 2017)

That was me.  Very wet in Belfast this morning, I've no glasses so pulled up buff over nose to block the most of it. Then I'd my Altura rainjacket, adidas trackies, skull cap and overshoes on too. Needless to say, everythings drenched and drying in a cupboard as we speak. Slow ride in as I hit every set of lights, 52 minutes for me today.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Mar 2017)

Considering we are still in early March, the weather in Leicester this week (apart from Monday) has been fantastic, let's hope it holds tomorrow as I want to get out and do my March imperial. 

@13 rider and @tallliman I will be hitting nice pies at sometime tomorrow, no idea of a time yet as I still haven't planned a route


----------



## Mark1978 (10 Mar 2017)

I've started doing the fully commute home on the bike after getting the train into work. Twice a week that's a 36 miler home from Cambridge to Downham Market. Tuesday's commute home was lovely, 1h55 minutes with a light tailwind but yesterday's was a bit more brutal with a relentless fenland headwind most of the way back, adding 20 minutes to the journey. Did manage to catch sight of 2 barn owls and 1 marsh harrier though which always brings a smile to my face. Too many close passes on 20 Pence Road though; even more frustrating is that there was nothing coming the other way for any of them so ample space to move completely over.


----------



## 13 rider (10 Mar 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Considering we are still in early March, the weather in Leicester this week (apart from Monday) has been fantastic, let's hope it holds tomorrow as I want to get out and do my March imperial.
> 
> @13 rider and @tallliman I will be hitting nice pies at sometime tomorrow, no idea of a time yet as I still haven't planned a route


? Have I missed something ?
Thanks for cursing the weather . Day off jobs done and its raining


----------



## clippetydoodah (10 Mar 2017)

Weather was grim this morning. Wet and wet some more. I nearly called it off and went in the
car. Glad I didn't. Uneventful ride. It's lucky I sit next to the radiator in the office as my kit was
soaking.

My front light failed again.

I switched over my 23 mm tyres for 25 mm Bontrager R1's yesterday. Nice smooth ride,
noticeably more comfortable.


----------



## Hedgemonkey (10 Mar 2017)

Yup, I also had a cracking ride in. New chain and cassette, smooooooooth as, new BB on its way and it will be like new. One winter = 1 front wheel bearing, 1 bottom bracket, 1 chain and cassette, mind you, even tho it is worn, the later was changed to get rid of a gap in the gearing. And yep its raining in Derby now too. :-(


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (10 Mar 2017)

Head wind but one odd those high pressure ones, it was as if you were cycling over glue

There was a rider I caught eventually but she was on an electric bike and I just could not pull away!

I kept expecting her to catch me but I did us all proud and kept at it

These electric bikes are no fun!!'


----------



## Hedgemonkey (10 Mar 2017)

They are when you need to sit behind them just twiddling away, having a rest. ;-)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Mar 2017)

13 rider said:


> ? Have I missed something ?
> Thanks for cursing the weather . Day off jobs done and its raining



You still got out, you can't have been far behind me as I went by your house not long before you started your ride


----------



## 13 rider (10 Mar 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You still got out, you can't have been far behind me as I went by your house not long before you started your ride


Catching you up . What a coincidence we did the same route from my house to the ridings in Rothley !. I can compare strava segment on the same day and your quicker than me  is some including uphill , Church hill Woodhouse


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Mar 2017)

13 rider said:


> Catching you up . What a coincidence we did the same route from my house to the ridings in Rothley !. I can compare strava segment on the same day and your quicker than me  is some including uphill , Church hill Woodhouse


----------



## martint235 (10 Mar 2017)

Was going to be another quick ride home then my knee went again so I've done the cycling equivalent of a heavy limp for 8 miles. Still managed to burn off a cyclist on Rochester Way . He then tried to look cool when he caught up at the Bellegrove Road lights (I hadn't been able to get above 25mph on Welling Way cos of knee)


----------



## tallliman (10 Mar 2017)

Good couple of days riding, missed out on a sub-1 hr commute this morning due to traffic lights changing...annoying!

@Supersuperleeds, not riding tomorrow due to other commitments but may be at Nice Pies on Sunday morning.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Mar 2017)

A bit cooler this morning than of late, but needed no lights for I think the first time this year, still need them on the evening run though for a few more weeks.


----------



## martint235 (13 Mar 2017)

No commute today as I'm working from home. I did take the single speed the 2 miles or so to the local swimming pool though. It would appear I've found the perfect use for this bike. It's nickable value is nil, it's great fun to ride and as it's nickable value is nil I don't worry about locking it outside the pool or outside my favourite cafe where I had breakfast on the way back. One thing I learnt though is it's very difficult to get back into lycra when you've been swimming!! May wear casual shorts next week


----------



## Sixmile (13 Mar 2017)

A bit warmer here today so ditched the rainjacket, overshoes, skull cap and thick socks for this mornings ride. A little nippy for the first few miles but all good after. This morning I trialled my new Boardman Hybrid Flat pedals that I plan to be on my hybrid full time instead of regular M520's. The one sided cleat will take a while to get used to. Well under my target of 45 minutes with a few to spare, it just all depends on the light sequences and this morning I got most of them! Looking forward to the ride home as I'm off Tuesday, Wednesday and Friday!


----------



## clippetydoodah (13 Mar 2017)

The forecast was dry today, turned out to be the opposite. Had a great ride in with no
issues at all. Decided I don't mind riding in the rain. My phone battery died so I wasn't able
to keep an eye on my stats. Felt like a good trip though.

Note to self, bring another jacket to work as going out and about in your muddy cycling
jacket doesn't look great.


----------



## tallliman (13 Mar 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> A bit cooler this morning than of late, but needed no lights for I think the first time this year, still need them on the evening run though for a few more weeks.



I think I left slightly too early to not need lights but the moon would've provided adequate lighting anyway. Spectacular sunrise this morning.


----------



## Twizit (13 Mar 2017)

Nice and bright for the morning ride in today, but we're into that annoying time of year when it can be really cold in the morning (base layer, long sleeve jersey and gilet - and still slightly cold) but 15 degrees on the way home, so a right pain for picking the right level of kit to wear.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Mar 2017)

tallliman said:


> I think I left slightly too early to not need lights but the moon would've provided adequate lighting anyway. Spectacular sunrise this morning.



I left 20 minutes later than you.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (13 Mar 2017)

What a fantastic combination.
After slogging against a headwind, with a heavy rucksack, on a ten-tonne* over-geared Saracen Pylon 3-speed for the last few months - I finally got around to replacing broken spoke, bent rear mech and bottom bracket on the hybrid

Coupled with the wind dropping, having panniers insterad of rucksack, and of course normal gears, that Claud Butler hybrid felt like the lightest road bike in the world this morning


----------



## Twizit (13 Mar 2017)

Always a pleasure hitting kings road on the way home when Chelsea are playing


----------



## subaqua (13 Mar 2017)

Warm weather is good . But fark me it brings the numpties out dunnit! 

Those who don't know that RED means stop, so Peds can cross safely . Riding in the middle of the cycle lane so nobody can pass , and swerving left to right when slowing . Aaaaargh . 


That said it's good to see numbers increasing


----------



## HarryTheDog (13 Mar 2017)

Commute in no numpties, commute out , they were out en masse. First off, me and a car had to slam on the anchors for a young lady and man jumping a red light at a junction, she then slid up a 6 inch gap on the inside of a lorry, even her fellow light jumper baulked at the prospect and I heard him swearing in disbelief.
Then it was the turn of the teenagers. I had one wheelie straight at me in a attempt to make me panic I think, I kept my line and he saw the look in my eye and dropped it and swerved away. Then I had 2 teenagers mucking about on a cycleway trying to stop me overtaking them, so I politely said coming by, and nearly took their elbows off. Finally a very young lad ( probably 9 or 10) just did not look as he joined the cycleway right in front of me, I saw him coming so avoided him. So well done mororists you were well behaved, just the cyclists being a pain.


----------



## KnackeredBike (14 Mar 2017)

I had someone overtake me immediately before a chicane where oncoming traffic had priority. Paying more attention to being in front than the road ahead. A rather surreal moment where the bloke had a look around as if he couldn't quite work out why he had come head-to-head on the wrong side of the road with an oncoming car whilst I waited patiently at the give way line. After a bit I took pity on him and moved right into the side.

On a more positive note one of my workplaces is an old 1940s long sprawling hospital. Because there's no A&E there's not a soul around a night. After a while pushing my bike I've now decided to bike ride through lit, hundreds of metres long corridors. It feels a lot faster cycling inside than outside!


----------



## lutonloony (14 Mar 2017)

I'm sure I got "flipped the bird" by an oncoming cyclist tonight. Quietish side road, no parked cars or traffic, so plenty of room, no near miss or anything. Very odd


----------



## Lonestar (14 Mar 2017)

subaqua said:


> Warm weather is good . But fark me it brings the numpties out dunnit!
> 
> Those who don't know that RED means stop, so Peds can cross safely . Riding in the middle of the cycle lane so nobody can pass , and swerving left to right when slowing . Aaaaargh .
> 
> ...



Sadly I avoid the CS 2 as much as I can now,if that's what you are talking about.Commute is longer but worth it.They drive me absolutely mad.


----------



## subaqua (14 Mar 2017)

Lonestar said:


> Sadly I avoid the CS 2 as much as I can now,if that's what you are talking about.Commute is longer but worth it.They drive me absolutely mad.


Not just CS2, CS3 E-W and that's fairly wide. CS6 too yesterday south of Blackfriars bridge.


----------



## clippetydoodah (14 Mar 2017)

Crazy fast commute this morning, with the wind behind me. I nearly managed the illusive
sub 50 min commute for 14.9 miles, I came in at 50 min 10 seconds. However 19 PR's
on strava made up for it.

The journey home is going to be a different matter.....

I also discovered another room in the changing room at work which houses a tumble dryer, shoe storage, and
drying rails. This will save me from using the office radiator to dry my kit. My colleagues will be pleased.


----------



## Lonestar (14 Mar 2017)

subaqua said:


> Not just CS2, CS3 E-W and that's fairly wide. CS6 too yesterday south of Blackfriars bridge.



Oh I agree.I can't avoid them all but I avoid them as much as I can.


----------



## Origamist (14 Mar 2017)

A mini sink hole had appeared on Toft Road this morning, meaning it was closed to traffic. I asked the workmen if I could proceed and they said "we've seen nothing". Good guys. One mile of traffic free bliss before Knutsford made my morning...


----------



## Spartak (15 Mar 2017)

The Frenchay Pave segment has been tarmaced !!!


----------



## martint235 (15 Mar 2017)

So after yesterday's century I expected this morning to be tough. Got on bike, knee went so thought through what I'd changed. Last thing was the seat post clamp so I lowered the seatpost a couple of mm and knee now seems fine. Motoring along quite happily until I got past Penge, Goat House Bridge all closed off with fire engines etc. Naturally I'd taken the GPS off the commuting bike a couple of weeks ago so I went for a short tour of South London. Anerly Hill is quite steep up past Crystal Palace park. More so when you realise your front derailleur isn't working!!!!

Eventually got to work after an extra 3 miles. Average speed of 14.5mph which I consider good considering I didn't know where I was for quite a while


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Mar 2017)

Friday legs this morning, not had them for an absolute age.


----------



## martint235 (15 Mar 2017)

Legs definitely tired on the way home!


----------



## tallliman (15 Mar 2017)

First 3 days of the week completed. Normally my limit but I'm tempted to see if I can keep going for tomorrow at least. Just feeling tired.


----------



## Spartak (15 Mar 2017)

Sea mist rolling in on the River Avon on tonight's commute - pic taken from the Avonmouth bridge. 
The temperature dropped about 5 degrees whilst cycling through it !


----------



## martint235 (16 Mar 2017)

So on my commute home last night, I had 3 sets of temporary lights and one bit where the east bound lane is closed (which is worse than temporary lights cos the west bound traffic don't give a stuff and won't give way for anything). so this morning I used my back up route. There's an iffy bit from Whitefoot Lane where I turn left onto the A21 and immediately have to go to the right hand lane but it went smoothly this morning. The rest of the route is a joy but a little longer than my other route so will stick with it a bit.

No numpties at all


----------



## rb58 (16 Mar 2017)

Punctured this morning just before Tower Bridge. Swapped the tube with the kind of finesse and speed an F1 team would have been proud of. Hardly even got my hands dirty. Today will be a good day.


----------



## 13 rider (16 Mar 2017)

Woke before my alarm this morning so up early and did some extra miles 18.3 miles my longest commute so far . While putting in some extra loops in Sileby I stumbled across an obscure strava segment ( done by 18 people) and I am now 8th fastest and fastest this year ( only person this year  ) This was on my heavy hybrid with rack and panniers on might have to have a go on the roadie some day . Steady 9 miles home not as nice as yesterday


----------



## tallliman (16 Mar 2017)

@13 rider, Agree on that segment, very odd!

4th consecutive day this week commuting but realised I've actually not driven to work for 7 working days. Think I'll end up driving tomorrow, just feeling too tired. Still, I'm impressed that this is physical tiredness not muscle fatigue. Guess I'm not at my limit yet which bodes well.


----------



## si_c (17 Mar 2017)

tallliman said:


> @13 rider, Agree on that segment, very odd!
> 
> 4th consecutive day this week commuting but realised I've actually not driven to work for 7 working days. Think I'll end up driving tomorrow, just feeling too tired. Still, I'm impressed that this is physical tiredness not muscle fatigue. Guess I'm not at my limit yet which bodes well.


The more you do it the easier it gets. You'll find soon enough that you haven't driven in for a month.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Mar 2017)

13 rider said:


> Woke before my alarm this morning so up early and did some extra miles 18.3 miles my longest commute so far . While putting in some extra loops in Sileby I stumbled across an obscure strava segment ( done by 18 people) and I am now 8th fastest and fastest this year ( only person this year  ) This was on my heavy hybrid with rack and panniers on might have to have a go on the roadie some day . Steady 9 miles home not as nice as yesterday



I might have a go at dinner time see if i can get in this years top three, bugger that, aim high, top two.


----------



## clippetydoodah (17 Mar 2017)

Nearly put off commuting today due to the wind and rain. Mighty glad I didn't as I had a powerful
tailwind all the way. The sub 50 min for 15 mile commute is a reality, 48.50 today!! Chuffed to bits.

I put a new seat post on yesterday and it's world of comfort apart from my previous post.

The commute home is going to be tough, so I will just have an easy spin.


----------



## 13 rider (17 Mar 2017)

After a day climbing telegraph poles and digging in a 20mts of new underground cable in heavy clay soil a headwind on the way home wasn't an ideal way to finish the week off . Very hard slow slog home tonight . But steady spin in low gears got me there 76 commuting miles this week over 3 days


----------



## tallliman (17 Mar 2017)

It is amazing how far one can get on a bike with low effort. Didn't ride in the end today....panned out well as I ended up needing to leave early as I felt I was getting a migraine.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Mar 2017)

Nice ride in on my extended route via Cressage (18 miles). Traffic behaved well and the wind helped more than hindering so I made reasonable time. Going this way I also had advance warning of a closure that starts on monday and lasts at least a fortnight, which would have been very inconvenient to have only found out about once it was in place.

Not so good on the way home: There was a strong and gusty headwind the whole way, it rained and there was a lot of traffic down the lanes for some reason. Some calculating gives me an average speed of 11 mph for this leg of the trip and to be honest I'm surprised I was that fast.

28.1 miles and 12.8 mph average for the round trip - my slowest for a while.


----------



## subaqua (17 Mar 2017)

Nearly got offed , well squished , by Clarke's coaches. Called him a daffodil .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Mar 2017)

13 rider said:


> After a day climbing telegraph poles and digging in a 20mts of new underground cable in heavy clay soil a headwind on the way home wasn't an ideal way to finish the week off . Very hard slow slog home tonight . But steady spin in low gears got me there 76 commuting miles this week over 3 days



That wind tonight was very strong, anything westerly was really hard work, glad I've got an office job so I can save my energy for the riding. Mind you if I had a physical job I might get as skinny as you (okay maybe not)


----------



## colourspinner (18 Mar 2017)

Yesterday the guy in front of me lit his ciggie at a red light and proceeded to smoke it for the next 10 mins. I see people using their phones all the time but smoking is a first.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Mar 2017)

colourspinner said:


> Yesterday the guy in front of me lit his ciggie at a red light and proceeded to smoke it for the next 10 mins. I see people using their phones all the time but smoking is a first.



I stopped one day last week to check if a bloke needed any help. He was fine, he'd just stopped for a cig.


----------



## colourspinner (18 Mar 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I stopped one day last week to check if a bloke needed any help. He was fine, he'd just stopped for a cig.



At least he stopped. The guy I saw was smoking while riding


----------



## KnackeredBike (18 Mar 2017)

Plenty of room but one of the scariest overtakes I've ever had! In case it's not clear in the rain *that's a blind bend!*


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjGuCluAF_E&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Tom B (19 Mar 2017)

I was sworn at and told that ncr 6 was not a cycle route, but yet told it had a 5mph limit, by a bloke who claimed to be a policeman and threatened to "lock me up".

Twas different.


----------



## biking_fox (20 Mar 2017)

Highlight of this morning's wet ride was watching a bin lorry and a bus drag racing away from the lights. The lorry won. Fortunately in was on the opposite side of the road from me, so I didn't feel endangered.


----------



## John_S (20 Mar 2017)

Had a really close pass this morning on a bit of narrow pretty much single track road. It was also a 20mph zone and they were easily closer to 30mph but the thing that made me laugh/grumble at the time was that they had a "Think Bike, Think Biker" sticker in their back window. Clearly any thinking about Bikers doesn't crossover to extending any courtesy whatsoever to cyclists. 

Still despite the close pass this morning the overall commute was much more fun than Friday nights commute home which was not fun with a really strong headwind into driving rain.


----------



## L Q (20 Mar 2017)

Beat the rain this morning and had a lovely tailwind for 10 miles or so.

Rain should have cleared by home time and I am hoping the wind dies as well.

Had the closest pass this morning since I got back on the back 2 years ago. VW Golf, wasn't impressed as there was no one coming the other side of the road and everyone else gave me plenty of space.


----------



## hennbell (20 Mar 2017)

We are getting so close to road bike time here in Canada. 
We still have some snow on the ground, but only in areas of shade. We do have lots of ground water that in certain areas has spilled over from the fields on to the road. All of the grit from the winter has not been removed leaving the roads treacherous for slicks. 

But we are so close to good weather that people don't care they where out on motorbikes over the weekend.

Today the temperature dipped to -8 so it was a cyclocross morning but the aluminium road bike will be out by the end of the week. (we could still get a huge dump of snow but that's not going to happen)


----------



## ianrauk (20 Mar 2017)

hennbell said:


> Today the temperature dipped to -8



Fingerless gloves and short sleeve shirt time then @hennbell


----------



## hennbell (20 Mar 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Fingerless gloves and short sleeve shirt time then @hennbell


Close
I am down to non insulated full finger gloves, bib tights, long sleeve jersey and wind proof jacket. 
Until last week lobster claw gloves, undershirt, long sleeve jersey, insulated jacket, bib shorts with wind proof trousers on top of them. 

Many days I must look like Bibendum


----------



## Tom B (20 Mar 2017)

hennbell said:


> Close
> I am down to non insulated full finger gloves, bib tights, long sleeve jersey and wind proof jacket.
> Until last week lobster claw gloves, undershirt, long sleeve jersey, insulated jacket, bib shorts with wind proof trousers on top of them.
> 
> ...



I feel well 'ard I've been gloveless for a week now! Though it was initially due to a lack of dry gloves. 

I'm still wearing long bibs or tights and a couple of tee-shirts. I did try shorts but found my feet just got wetter as the water ran down my legs quicker.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Mar 2017)

Was a bit nippy this morning, though nothing like what @hennbell rides through. 

Had one of those rides where whenever I came across another rider coming in the opposite direction I was going uphill and into the wind. Also got scalped by a pesky electric bike, came sailing by he did.


----------



## subaqua (21 Mar 2017)

Bright blue skies , but a bit nippy . A bit of muppetry from 2 riders today. A woman on a Mixte type bike just dropped off pavement into road nearly wiping out a guy on an ebike. Turns out she has earphones in and is oblivious to any dangers. Including going up the inside of lorries and buses . Guy on the e-bike wasn't much better either. Kept well back. 

Apart from that lovely ride in.


----------



## Sixmile (21 Mar 2017)

Cold.

Recently I've went from my fleecy buff, lobster gloves and skull cap to a light buff, thin full fingers and cycling cap but my goodness, I should've reverted to the winter gear this morning. Last week gave a wee glimpse of spring but it's not time to remove all the layers just yet!


----------



## Killiekevin (21 Mar 2017)

Strange thing happened to me this morning, normally cycle from my house to work which is around 30 miles. As the snow was forecast I thought I would get the train part of the way to shorten the distance. Came out the station and hopped on bike bit couldn't clip into my pedals. Looked at the cleats and the slush had frozen on my cleat which prevented me from clipping in. I then used a key to scrape it off but then the other foot suffered the same fate. It took me ages to work out what the hell to do as everyone I fixed one cleat the other was 'clogged up' God knows what people must have thought watching me


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Mar 2017)

Cycling Gods shined down on me tonight. Got to a point on the ride home: go left and 4 miles from home, go right and 18 miles from home. Look right and there is one of those really dark rain clouds were you can see the rain coming down from it. 

I go right . It starts to rain and I'm thinking of stopping under a motorway bridge to get some wet gear on when I notice I am on the edge of the cloud and it is being blown away from me. Sod it, I carried on and within minutes the rain stopped and ten minutes later with the help of the wind I am bone dry.

I spent the rest of the ride chasing dark rain clouds and not catching one


----------



## ianrauk (21 Mar 2017)

I got hit by a hail cloudburst just as I left work. Managed to find shelter whilst waiting for it to pass.

Had a fun bit of SCR tonight too. Chap kept me honest but his traffic skills were zero so I managed to pull away and he couldn't manage to close the gap. Thank gawd he turned off as I thought my lungs were going to burst from my chest Alien style whilst screaming 'give it a rest you friggin donut!'


----------



## Mark1978 (21 Mar 2017)

First time today that someone overtaking me on a 2 lane bit of road has been overtaken at the same time. Was one hell of scary moment as i got pushed into the gutter and the two cars nearly hit each other. Other than that, a 36 mile ride at an average of 19.1mph. Fastest commute home this year.


----------



## HarryTheDog (22 Mar 2017)

2 numpties this morning.

Going through Navestock a woman overtook me in a small silver car, then when I got around the corner I found her stopped in the road getting out of her car. She did not look like she was an angry motorist so wondered if she had broken down so I stopped to enquire. No she had seen 2 parrots in a tree and wanted to take a photo. Not a brilliant idea in the rush hour just around a bend.
Then in Hornchurch I spotted a middle aged guy stood on the pavement obviously waiting for a gap in traffic to guide his missus backing her car out. He managed to wave her out right in front of me. I had to stop of course I had no option, so I enquired about how good his eyesight was, he was not too pleased at this. Turns out in his eyes cyclists don’t count as traffic so we had a frank exchange of views. His missus apologised on his behalf though.


----------



## prawny (22 Mar 2017)

Horrible soaking wet headwind for 20 miles ride in today. Made all the worse by me nipping to the shop in the car to drop a parcel off before I set out. 

I love my car, it would have been very easy to just drive to work in it today. 

Wife wouldn't have been happy though.


----------



## macp (22 Mar 2017)

A feeling of smugness came over me today as I filtered my way through the long queue of traffic caused by traffic survey. Copper looked as if she was going to have a word with me as I got to the front then clearly changed her mind.


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (22 Mar 2017)

Almost got run over by some ignorant pickup driver, then shouted out the window to "learn how to ride" because I was in primary to turn right (and was about to before he shouted, so caught up to him at the lights and gave him a piece of my mind.

Broke a nail, then went swimming which made it all good 

Ride from the pool to work was uneventful, bar losing energy climbing a hill, to treat myself to a fresh and warm almond croissant


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Mar 2017)

A rare easterly wind this morning saw me set PBs on a few Strava segments, not bad considering I have ridden these roads hundreds and hundreds of times.


----------



## lazybloke (22 Mar 2017)

First properly soaking commute of the year for me this morning. Also discovered my waterproofs no longer are.


----------



## hennbell (22 Mar 2017)

Crap! Winter has returned to the prairies lots of snow blowing about.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Mar 2017)

Did my knight in shining armour routine tonight. Woman was dragging her bike along so I stopped to see if I could help. Her tyre had come off the rim and was trapped against the frame. Bit of air out of the tyre, popped it back in, pumped it back up and she was on her way. Saved her a good four or five mile walk. I like it when I can actually help someone.


----------



## KnackeredBike (22 Mar 2017)

Pulled out of a side road in a cheeky gap then undertook a couple of police cars which were sticking to the 20mph limit. Made me smile because you can't do that in a car


----------



## rivers (23 Mar 2017)

First commute since my injury last month. A couple of close passes today, mostly by white vans, but nothing major. My shoulder is feeling okay, no worse than normal, so that's good I guess. Hell of a headwind the entire ride in though. 22.4 miles so far today, another 16 home tonight, but according to the weather report, I'll have a tailwind.


----------



## hennbell (23 Mar 2017)

Yesterday I disrespected the weather gods and paid the price. I trusted the forecast that suggested as the week continued the temperature would get warmer and no more snow would fall. On Monday most of the winter "staying" snow was gone down to snow piles just areas of shade. On Wednesday morning the roads where clear with just a few ice patches and I confidently grabbed my aluminium road bike with fat 25 mm tyres. By 10:00 snow flakes where blowing in the wind, by 4:00 pm we had at least 2 inches of wet snow on the ground. The commute that takes 15 minutes in the summer on a road bike took almost an hour, lots of time spent carrying the bicycle. Today I am on the mountain bike, tomorrow the temperature shoots up to +5 so short sleeves and shorts.


----------



## die_aufopferung (24 Mar 2017)

colourspinner said:


> At least he stopped. The guy I saw was smoking while riding



I used to smoke whilst riding all the time before I swapped to the e-cig - puffing one of those things whilst riding is actually a lot more difficult so I've given up trying.

But relevant to the tales of commuter woes - two separate sets of TTLs due to road works within the first 0.4miles of my ride with even more down the road. I'll be glad to move away from this village as it's just been near-constant roadworks at one end or the other for the 2.5 years I've been living here. You expect busy roads in or near towns/cities to have this, but remote little villages in the middle of nowhere? Ludicrous.


----------



## clippetydoodah (24 Mar 2017)

Stunning morning commute. No issues at all. I decided to add a couple of extra miles on to the
ride, just to make the best of the weather.

I tried out my new cebe shades today, with photochromic lenses. So much better than the
£3 ones from Aldi. Warming up now for the ride home.


----------



## tallliman (24 Mar 2017)

Extended 50k ride to work after which I went for some breakfast....a colleague admitted to wondering where I was and checking strava first to check I'd finished my ride in!


----------



## I like Skol (25 Mar 2017)

Brrrrr…. very chilly this morning for the ride in to work, frosty in places! 
Forecast for this afternoon is for 14-15°C, scochio 
Shame Mrs Skol is picking me up in the car and the bike will have to stay at work.


----------



## RoubaixCube (25 Mar 2017)

Slightly cold and breezy ride to work, some guy on what i think was an contend sl disc decided to give tubby over here on his carbon a race up a slight incline. I smoked him but stopped at a set of lights which he shot across ignoring the red light.

I turned to the cabbie who was leaning out of his window and said to him "we're not all like that you know" and both shook our heads in unison as we watched him ride away


----------



## Arjimlad (27 Mar 2017)

Interesting day to ride in, given that it was 6 degrees on the way in & will be 15 on the way home !

There's a woman in a red Mercedes estate who drives her daughter to school along a lane I use, which has plenty of safe passing places, but she regularly overtakes me around blind bends. She's done it at least three times and tried it on many other occasions too. Taking primary would have made little difference as the road is wide where she overtook me today.

She passed me on a blind bend today on a wide bit of the road leaving plenty of space & going nice and slow. Any oncoming car would have stood zero chance of avoiding her, though. I tried to explain the problem last time but she didn't want to talk.


----------



## rivers (27 Mar 2017)

A bit chilly on the way in today, will be sweltering on the way home. Not too many numpties on the road, except the guy who overtook me on a corner. Pleasant ride in.


----------



## smiler1207 (27 Mar 2017)

Very cold, wish I had worn proper gloves! All in all a nice ride, glad the wind has subsided from last week where it seemed to be against me both to and from work.


----------



## biking_fox (27 Mar 2017)

Smashed my PB with a 19.1 average mph. Glorious ride, newly fettled bike running smoothly, sunshine, flowers, and little traffic. Only 2 red lights against me too. (this is probably the main reason).


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Mar 2017)

I really don't like the commute the day after the clocks change. After it getting lighter and lighter in the mornings over the last few weeks and to be plunged back into darkness is annoying. At least I shouldn't need the lights tonight.


----------



## Sixmile (27 Mar 2017)

I was really tempted to take the car today as I wasn't well over the weekend and had eaten very little. Half a zero tab dropped in and a banana and I was off one handed, riding the first mile with a shoebox under my arm. 

I had changed my left shifter at the weekend and my front derailleur isn't right yet, more fiddling tonight needed!


----------



## r04DiE (27 Mar 2017)

Great ride in this morning and beat my previous PR (that I have held for a while) by a decent margin. Go, me


----------



## clippetydoodah (27 Mar 2017)

Very bright and quite cold this morning. The headwind was pretty strong, makes me look forward
to the trip home.

Friday was amazing. I managed to do the commute in 46 mins average 19 mph. The wind was
behind me all the way. I have gone from trying to do the route in under an hour, to under 55, to under
50 mins in under a year. I am now shooting for sub 45 mins before the Summer is over.


----------



## Twizit (27 Mar 2017)

+ve ... first cycle ride in for a week or so after a mad busy period at work

-ve ... silly strong headwind

+ve ... so looking forward to a swift ride home


----------



## Leaway2 (27 Mar 2017)

Back to work after 2 weeks off


----------



## subaqua (27 Mar 2017)

nice ride in this morning . was cool but not cold. a all the gear no idea spesh rider ( even had a spesh helmet awwww) was not pleased with the fact big beardy here on his commuter with panniers went past him at Bow looking like i was making no effort. 

he finally caught me at Aldgate and asked if it was an electric bike. my response. "Nah mate Pies n real ale". his response. " looks like i need to train more " 

ride home was a nice one- no gloves, and normal working attire of a shirt n trousers. jacket well n truly in the pannier !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Mar 2017)

Two punctures today, first one at dinner time which I spotted when leaving the warehouse, so sat in comfort sorting that one.

Second one on the way home, so sat in the sun sorting that one. New tyre put on the bike when I got home.


----------



## tallliman (27 Mar 2017)

I just realised that I passed 20,000 miles since I started cycling again in 2011 on the way to work this morning. Quite amazing to me really.


----------



## Seevio (27 Mar 2017)

Finally ran out of excuses (mechanical trouble, frost, work shower renovation, apathy etc) and rode in for the first time in ages. My legs now hurt but on the plus side, I was rather pleased to find that the tarmac fairies had replaced the moonscape that was the ring road path at Frenchay with something akin to a billiard table.


----------



## lutonloony (28 Mar 2017)

going home last night there was a car pootling along at about 20mph( downhill which is why I was keeping up) The had the right indicator on, but no where to turn right, so I went alongside and in my usual calm manner suggested they might like to switch it off  When we got to the lights and they caught me up, passenger window unwinds and a stream of abuse flows out, mostly telling me that cycles are not allowed to overtake on the outside. I did query if the had read the highway code, which would explain about overtaking and what indicators were for, but I fear my wisdom fell on deaf ears.


----------



## Smithbat (28 Mar 2017)

I am back on my bike after nearly a month off with a sprained ankle and then a stinking cold that gave me the lung capacity of an asthmatic gnat. This morning's commute was lovely, a very nice lady gave way to me at a roundabout with a smile and it was sunny, it is lovely to be only wearing a jacket and top, not a base layer and fleece too.


----------



## dhd.evans (28 Mar 2017)

Muggy out, a little chilly but still warm enough for bib shorts, upper baselayer, SS top and autumn gloves.

Only one close pass this morning captured on camera but no harm done so expletives shouted and was on my way.


----------



## lutonloony (28 Mar 2017)

dhd.evans said:


> Muggy out, a little chilly but still warm enough for bib shorts, upper baselayer, SS top and autumn gloves.
> 
> Only one close pass this morning captured on camera but no harm done so expletives shouted and was on my way.


Not sure that cycling around in an SS top is very nice!


----------



## dhd.evans (28 Mar 2017)

lutonloony said:


> Not sure that cycling around in an SS top is very nice!



Got to show people i voted Brexit, non?


----------



## tallliman (28 Mar 2017)

Nice ride in, decent ride home but got soaked ticking off some veloviewer squares. 

Park Road in Castle Donnington is wonderful albeit a dead end. 1.5 miles of undulating road which finishes in a steep drop to the river. Well worth a ride but maybe only once.

Downside is some knee pain which I think I'm going to rest until the weekend. It's a shame as I only need about 65 miles for the strava monthly challenge.


----------



## Sixmile (29 Mar 2017)

Looked out the window and made a last minute choice to take my rainjacket incase of a bit of road spray. A mile or so down the road and the skies opened and continued for the next 20 minutes at least. So much for just clouds in the forecast! It all worked out though as I encountered unusually heavy traffic about 5 miles from work and was able to splash past.


----------



## Glow worm (29 Mar 2017)

I've had a series of extremely close passes on the last few commutes. More in one week than through all of winter. One was particularly terrifying involving a large van and trailer. I've also been told by a black BMW driver (who else?) that he'll run me over 'next time', presumably because I slowed him down from about 50 in a 20mph zone for a millisecond racing to his next drugs deal.
Sometimes these things do happen in clusters so hopefully it will calm down again. About to head to the office now in fact and unusually for me I'm not relishing the ride at all. My commute is into central Cambridge, supposedly one of the most cycle friendly places in this wretched country - so I really feel for you lot commuting in less 'friendly' areas.


----------



## clippetydoodah (29 Mar 2017)

Hi All,

I was listening to Velonews in the car on the way in this morning. They talked about a website called https://closecalldatabase.com/ it's a database for logging near miss incidents in your area. I think it needs more UK input, and due to the numpty count on this page, it could prove to be useful for us all.

Cheers.


----------



## hennbell (29 Mar 2017)

All the snow is just about gone, overnight temperatures are above freezing, we might get another winter blast but things are spring like.
All of the road kill of the winter has now began to decay, so much dead skunk smell.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Mar 2017)

Had my scary moment of the month, on my ride home from work, circa 22:15
I was descending 'Stanley Hill' (ie; Aberford Road/A642, from Pinderfields General Hospital, towards Stanley)

Catching a car up, at about 35MPH
When we get to just the far side of the garage, where there's been road-works & temporary traffic-lights, I realise at the very last second that there's what appear the big steel plates covering the holes

Roughly, at the point on the road where the tree is, in the picture; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/759967

Feeling both tyres momentarily sliding sideways on them, knowing that the road is also greasy was not nice, so they'd probably keep sliding.
Neither was the sight of the truck in the opposite lane..................
Made it home, albeit with shaking hands (&, thankfully, intact skin)

I'd like to think it was an amalgamation of luck, decent tyres, & the years I spent racing Cyclo-Cross (so used to slippery surfaces)

I might run to/home from work tomorrow


----------



## Tom B (30 Mar 2017)

1. Had a close pass from one of those arm chair on wheels motorbikes.

2. Found myself in the midst of the immediate aftermath of an armed robbery.

3. Fell on my arse on the metrolink tramlines in front of a load of people near to exchange square / hanging ditch. Was then criticised by a tramp!

What is the new layout on Oxford Road, Manchester all about?

Rarely dull in Manchester land.


----------



## GlenBen (30 Mar 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> big steel plates covering the holes



Scary. Had a similar thing a few days ago on a plastic thing covering a hole. Though it was bright yellow and i did aee it and slow down but still managed to slip a bit.


----------



## KnackeredBike (30 Mar 2017)

Had a buggeringly stupid overtake this morning.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebi5RqZj9NM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## velovoice (30 Mar 2017)

Yesterday a guy got doored by a white van man just in front of me. 
Yesterday also I did a stupid and left the bag that I put my lights/Garmin/etc into when locking up my bike _actually sitting on top of the saddle all day_ and miraculously it was all still there when I came out last night.

Today -- the sun shone, the birds sang, @wanda2010 caught me up on CS7 and we had a nice natter up to Elephant & Castle where our ways part. A woman stepped off a kerb in Mark Lane nearly into me -- a whisker's breath from collision. And I remembered to take all the crap from off my bike _into_ the office with me.


----------



## Arjimlad (30 Mar 2017)

KnackeredBike said:


> Had a buggeringly stupid overtake this morning.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebi5RqZj9NM&feature=youtu.be



What a cock. The oncoming driver was forced right over. Nasty. I had one by a taxi on a blind bend today and the oncoming van had to do an emergency stop !


----------



## Sixmile (30 Mar 2017)

Encountered these fellas on the way home last night who then told me their horse can do 30mph and that I should 'clock them'. They whipped the horse and took off, periodically turning round to shout 'What at we at now?'


----------



## wanda2010 (30 Mar 2017)

@velovoice - It was lovely to see you. That woman on the too-large bike I told you about? I saw her at Borough station. She rides a dark-green Condor, with little seatpost on view. She is so stretched out, I'd be surprised if she could turn her head or signal. Oh well.

See you another time


----------



## John_S (30 Mar 2017)

This morning commute was an annoying one.

On a single track road I had a car come up behind me and so when it was possible I pulled over into a farm track at the side of the road to let the car past. The driver didn't say thanks which was the first thing that annoyed me. Then I immediately noticed a flint embedded in my tyre accompanied by the whistling sound of air evacuating my inner tube as quickly as possible.

Still at least it was dry, light and it's not that cold anymore.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (30 Mar 2017)

Wow a day of good weather!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (30 Mar 2017)

More harassment / bullying by a motorist on my ride to work just now. It was my usual pre-dawn commute, with next to no road traffic, and as the motorist overtook me he leaned on his horn button. It was physically impossible then and there for me to delay him even for a split second, so I can only assume he hates cyclists.

Some days I really wish a motorist like him would just drive straight at me and finish the job, so I wouldn't have to put up with any more of the daily hate.


----------



## KnackeredBike (30 Mar 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> More harassment / bullying by a motorist on my ride to work just now. It was my usual pre-dawn commute, with next to no road traffic, and as the motorist overtook me he leaned on his horn button. It was physically impossible then and there for me to delay him even for a split second, so I can only assume he hates cyclists.
> 
> Some days I really wish a motorist like him would just drive straight at me and finish the job, so I wouldn't have to put up with any more of the daily hate.


You can't win all the people all the time. There is a cyclist I often see riding in the gutter on a very busy road and getting countless close overtakes (and presumably lots of p*cntures). I always think "what a knob riding in the gutter" but presumably he and plenty of motorists see me and think "what a knob riding (secondary) in the middle of the road".

If you're aiming for universal approval you will be cycling a long time. That said it is very cathartic to aim some colourful language at the more "special" drivers we have to share the roads with.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Mar 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Had my scary moment of the month, on my ride home from work, circa 22:15
> I was descending 'Stanley Hill' (ie; Aberford Road/A642, from Pinderfields General Hospital, towards Stanley)
> 
> When we get to just the far side of the garage, where there's been road-works & temporary traffic-lights, I realise at the very last second that there's what appear the big steel plates covering the holes
> Feeling both tyres momentarily sliding sideways on them, knowing that the road is also greasy was not nice, so they'd probably keep sliding



Took a couple of pictures on my way in, today
They are looking from the opposite side of the road, so I was hitting them from the left of frame






All I remember thinking, as I hit them last night was

_This is going to hurt_

_ Damn!!!!!, I've only had this bike 3 weeks, now I'm going to trash it
_
In which order, I'll let you guess


----------



## palinurus (3 Apr 2017)

Cold and a bit foggy this morning, time for this year's first majority off-road commute along the canal.

Really nice, hardly anyone about.


----------



## si_c (3 Apr 2017)

First ride back in just over a month following my last commutes incident. Near perfect weather aside from the headwind. No complaints about other road users either.

Had a minor mechanical issue when the right hand pedal decided it didn't want to remained attached to the crankarm, bodged for now, will inspect properly when I get home tonight.


----------



## smiler1207 (3 Apr 2017)

Bright sunshine and blue sky this time of year = bloody freezing!
Nice ride in though


----------



## Twizit (3 Apr 2017)

Totally caught out with clothing choice this morning. Shorts and fingerless mitts definitely not the best choice for the freezing fog through Richmond Park. Just about got feeling back into my fingers by the time I arrived at work. Guaranteed to boil on the way home now that the sun's out


----------



## Sixmile (3 Apr 2017)

Yea, it's not warm these mornings yet. Base, long sleeve and jacket was perfect for this mornings ride. I was late coming in due to giving my wife a morning off the school run but straight forward ride in.


----------



## clippetydoodah (3 Apr 2017)

Lovely bright morning. Should have put my warmer gloves on as my Summer gloves
left me with cold hands for a bit.

Only one numpty which was a lady driving straight on at a roundabout without looking
left or right. Fortunately this happens at this roundabout pretty regularly so I was aware
even if she wasn't.

Looking forward to the wind being behind me on the way home.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (3 Apr 2017)

I do like Sheffield. Just a short-ish detour to make this the route home rather than cutting straight through the city.

A nice steady pootle, except for the bit where I got chased by a not so nice and steady poodle.....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Apr 2017)

Was a bit chilly this morning, but tonight it was warm enough for full summer kit


----------



## tallliman (3 Apr 2017)

Pretty chilly this morning, I'd agree but possibly my favourite sunrise through the fog at Swarkestone.....stunning and probably missed by most of the drivers


----------



## KnackeredBike (4 Apr 2017)

Had a bit of a do'h moment tonight. Cycling along a segregated cycle lane and saw a blue Polo parked bang in the middle of it. For some reason it was so stupid that I didn't actually process it until I clattered into the wing mirror. Oops.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Apr 2017)

I thought I was going to get wet today. Forecast all yesterday was for rain this morning and most of the day. It was a little damp when I left, but certainly not wet. I put the raceblade on the bike anyway just in case it did rain. But nothing, nada... nice, dry, traffic free commute today.


----------



## Glow worm (4 Apr 2017)

ianrauk said:


> I thought I was going to get wet today. Forecast all yesterday was for rain this morning and most of the day. It was a little damp when I left, but certainly not wet. I put the raceblade on the bike anyway just in case it did rain. But nothing, nada... nice, dry, traffic free commute today.



Same here. Prepared for a soaking after seeing the forecast last night and not a drop. I sometimes wonder why the Met Office even bother. Reckon they should give up doing weather and take up horoscopes or something.


----------



## thefollen (4 Apr 2017)

Just remembered! Crazy BMXer on the CS7 this morning (London, northbound somewhere between stockwell and oval).

Cycling furiously, bunnyhopping anything that could be bunnyhopped, jumping every jumpable red and smacking the sides of Addison Lee cars followed by a middle finger gesture as he passed.

Truth be told I was actually impressed by the speed he generated! Flew past me on the roadie, and I'm no slouch.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (4 Apr 2017)

So the council contractors have graded the roads ready for resurfacing. No tarmac, just stones everywhere

Of course that's the time to brake hard on a corner for someone stepping out. Trousers lacerated. Skin similar. Going to hurt in the morning

But the bike is OK


----------



## Leaway2 (5 Apr 2017)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> So the council contractors have graded the roads ready for resurfacing. No tarmac, just stones everywhere
> 
> Of course that's the time to brake hard on a corner for someone stepping out. Trousers lacerated. Skin similar. Going to hurt in the morning
> 
> But the bike is OK


Ouch! GWS. Don't start me on "top dressing". Last about 6 months. All it does is make the holes more difficult to see.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Apr 2017)

A glorious mornings commute. A little nippy but sun is shining. 

I bumped into 'Mucky Bike', a fellow often seen commuter I see and exchange pleasantries with. He's a fast lad, no slouch, so good to hang on to the back of him. We were cruising along and at the red lighted junction ahead was another cyclist. All brand new gear and bike by the looks of things. 'Mucky Bike' managed to over take him at green but I got caught by a van. 'brand new gear' took exception to 'Mucky Bikes' pass and tried his very hardest, using the quickest cadence to over take. Which he did, then quickly died. At the next lights he tried his best to drop us, looking round all the time at us, legs spinning like crazy and honking out of the saddle, then dying again whilst we caught up. It was the funniest thing and we both had a good giggle. Shame he turned off. :-) as would have liked to have played more.


----------



## Sixmile (5 Apr 2017)

Bike was already in the car so drove up the road a few miles before parking, getting the bike out, fitting the front wheel, getting the rest of my gear on, locked car and turned the bike over and realised I'd a flat back tyre. After I'd the tube out then I realised my glue had dried up so a repair wasn't possible. I reluctantly put the bike back in car and drove to work, crawling in 2nd gear the remaining 7 or so miles.


----------



## TheJDog (5 Apr 2017)

Yesterday I set off from work just as a girl in our car park was getting on her Dawes Street Cruiser sit up and beg rust-monster. I saw her again joining a RAB I was on just over half way, then she beat me to my street. I must ask her what her route is because she's getting there much faster than I am :S

Been very uneventful the past few weeks. Had a few grumbles about a woman straying all over her lane into the bike lane (ahead of me), but nothing major.

I've noticed the mobile phone use is back to pretty much normal levels. I knew it would only be a temporary drop.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Apr 2017)

Blooming cold this morning, feet were like ice blocks by the time I got to work.

Left work 20 minutes later than I normally do tonight and decided I had enough time to do 20 miles instead of the usual 26. Wind had turned so I went north rather than south, had a cracking ride and ended up doing 22 miles and a fair bit more climbing than normal and still got home 15 minutes earlier than I normally do. Averaged 16mph I think on the commute for the first time this year, which considering the first 6-7 miles were on cycle paths, through parks and down the canal I was quite pleased with.


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Apr 2017)

Having to educate an "executive type" BMW driver on safe stopping distances and safe places to overtake a cyclist on my way to work was a bit hair-raising this morning.


----------



## I like Skol (6 Apr 2017)

Finished my last night shift this morning and had a bit of an errand to run on the way home and that was all the excuse I needed....

Extended the commute from a little shy of 11 miles to a whopping 31.5! I LOVED it. It was my favourite kind of riding, busy, cars, roadworks, buses, potholes, congestion, trams, potholes, city centre, other cyclists, I could ride in conditions like that all day 
I headed straight up the A6 from Hazel Grove to Piccadilly Gardens in Manchester before turning right to get to Ancoats and then dropping down past Victoria and the old Boddingtons brewery site. From here I headed out to Heaton park and into Middleton before stopping off at Stakehill Ind Est to collect a parcel from a courier depot. After this the tempo changed a bit with a quick excursion out of the back of the Ind Est to follow the Rochdale Canal a short distance before using some old tracks alongside the back fences of the estate and under the M627 around to Royton (Boarshaw Lane/Hough Lane/Cinderhill Lane). Haven't been that way for years so it was good to return to an old haunt.
Once in Royton it was back to the main roads to pass through Oldham and drop down into Ashton. On the way into Ashton a bloke in a van wound down his window to tell me he had been following me and I was doing 27mph so was a top bloke? 

Been home a while now and have snacked and showered but still buzzing from the ride when I should really be in bed. 12 days off work now so no commuting for a bit


----------



## RoubaixCube (6 Apr 2017)

Almost got taken out by small hatchback who started indicating as soon as my front wheel was halfway past his bumper then proceeded to instantly pull out in front of me and across an already narrow bike path. I braked hard but still ended up bumping into the side of his car albeit slowly. Slow enough for me to unclip my left foot and place it on the pavement where he forced me to so i avoided taking a tumble.

He drove off without even hesitating. I hope i have his plate on my go pro. Will be sending it to the police when i get home.

In other news. Immediately after that. A guy on a nice Kona tried to show off by showing he was quicker off the line then me. Unfortunately for him he suffered a clipless moment on his flat pedals and his foot slipped which bought him tumbling down in front of me.

I stopped to help him up and asked if he was ok but his ego probably took more of a beating then his impact with the tarmac. He apologised and i carried on my way


----------



## rivers (6 Apr 2017)

I got passed on the A4 this morning by a FirstBus bus. Think less than a metre. That was fun.


----------



## palinurus (6 Apr 2017)

Must be getting on for summer, this knobcheese threw a bottle at me.






He farking missed too


----------



## palinurus (6 Apr 2017)

I think I got a pretty good shot tho'


----------



## RoubaixCube (6 Apr 2017)

palinurus said:


> Must be getting on for summer, this knobcheese threw a bottle at me.
> 
> View attachment 345911
> 
> ...



Report the incident to police and post his picture up on Facebook saying you need help identifying this scum. That's if you dont have his plate


----------



## palinurus (6 Apr 2017)

I've got the plate just fine. Planning to.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Apr 2017)

palinurus said:


> I've got the plate just fine. Planning to.




Good. Don't let the cockwomble get away with it.


----------



## HarryTheDog (6 Apr 2017)

Good picture @palinurus the guy looks like he is really enjoying himself, hopefully he won't when the police collar him, the mental bar steward.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (6 Apr 2017)

palinurus said:


> Must be getting on for summer, this knobcheese threw a bottle at me.



Aww..you ruined what was going to be my "feelgood" post - _Must be getting on for summer, first ride home without getting changed first or putting a jacket on_

Guess summer brings both the good and the bad


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (6 Apr 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> Report the incident to police and post his picture up on Facebook saying you need help identifying this scum. That's if you dont have his plate



Looking at the hair, isn't it Mike Score


----------



## RoubaixCube (6 Apr 2017)

palinurus said:


> I think I got a pretty good shot tho'



Or look at the bright side of it.... Maybe youre just that ugly 

Joking aside I do hope the plod do go and knock on his door


----------



## palinurus (7 Apr 2017)

Well we'll see. They might get him for littering too.

They _did_ like the video stills.


----------



## palinurus (7 Apr 2017)

Anyway I had to pick up a load of stuff from work today because I'm travelling next week, couldn't be arsed with the trailer so I got the bus to work.

Nice walk to the bus stop, got some reading done on the bus. Was on time too, not much traffic.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Apr 2017)

First commute on the new bike this morning





Bought the frame (Planet X Hurricane Ti) and built it up with bits old and new.

Took it easy though to see if there were any problems or niggles. But it ran as smooth as the proverbial. 
A lovely mornings riding too apart from the naughty headwind.


----------



## si_c (10 Apr 2017)

Nice ride in this morning. Short sleeve t-shirt and fingerless gloves with no discomfort from the weather for the first time this year. Only a couple of nobbers this morning pulling out on me, but more than made up for by the total absence of close passes and the really nice driver who gave me loads of space and held back as I honked up a hill in totally the wrong gear.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Apr 2017)

palinurus said:


> Well we'll see. They might get him for littering too.
> 
> They _did_ like the video stills.




Any update on this?


----------



## rivers (10 Apr 2017)

Lovely ride in this morning. Posted my fastest time in a long while. It feels good to be back on the bike after so many weeks off. My shoulder is still in a bit of pain, but cycling irritates it less than driving, so I shall continue commuting into work cycling when I can (although I do need to give my legs a break every now and then).


----------



## Sixmile (10 Apr 2017)

Schools out for easter!

Dropped the kids off at their grannys in the trailer as I knew there'd be little traffic on the way as compared to normal Mondays. That's the first trailer trip of '17 but I didn't tell them we were going in it so when they came out the front door, turned and saw it and you should've heard the screams! Then it was a matter of unhooking it and continuing onto work, riding some roads I hadn't been on since I was a teenager.


----------



## clippetydoodah (10 Apr 2017)

Went for a social ride last night. Freezing. Thought it was warmer this morning so ditched
the over shoes, gloves, and cap. Ended up putting the cap and gloves on. Annoyingly I had
opted to leave the over shoes at home. Won't do that again.

Anyway, nice tail wind on the way in this morning. It's going to be slow going on the way home though.
No issues to report. 

Tried out my new planet x bib shorts and button hole chamois cream. Very comfy indeed!!!


----------



## palinurus (10 Apr 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Any update on this?



I have a crime number, someone will be in touch. I've had a couple of calls already, they may visit me to look at the video but I'm travelling on business this week so might need to sort that out later. I will update once this is all complete, plus a link to the video.


----------



## Drago (10 Apr 2017)

Sixmile said:


> Schools out for easter!
> 
> Dropped the kids off at their grannys in the trailer as I knew there'd be little traffic on the way as compared to normal Mondays. That's the first trailer trip of '17 but I didn't tell them we were going in it so when they came out the front door, turned and saw it and you should've heard the screams! Then it was a matter of unhooking it and continuing onto work, riding some roads I hadn't been on since I was a teenager.
> View attachment 346717



Screams of terror?

Nice to see a trailer being used for practical transport.


----------



## Sixmile (10 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Screams of terror?
> 
> Nice to see a trailer being used for practical transport.


 
Far from it. The youngest especially (3 year old), has been begging to go out in it again after we gave it a good clean a few weeks ago. It's amazing though how much they've grown since their last outing in September '16!


----------



## GlenBen (10 Apr 2017)

Nearly went over the bonnet of a range rover on the way home. 

3 lanes, one right, on straight, one left. Im in the middle lane at the lights and she turns right, from the left lane. Tools, the lot of 'em.


----------



## tallliman (10 Apr 2017)

Lovely tailwind assisted ride home coupled with some effort from me. Nearly all went badly a mile from home when a car pulled out onto a roundabout and didn't see me, swerved round him and came to a stop. No collision, just scary.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (10 Apr 2017)

That was an unpleasant ride home.
I wasn't on my own bike, I was test riding a customer's electric folder for range and hills; it's one aimed at the pootling end of the market and is geared to have a top speed no quicker than the 15mph max. Within 1/4 mile of leaving work on my normal route I had umpteen close passes, 2 at pinch points - I couldn't get up enough speed on it to move into any sort of decent road position.

It was a bit of a wake-up to how new, slower or less confident cyclists must feel when they try cycling and decide it's a hobby for summer days on trails accessed by car, and not for daily transport.

Not looking forward to the ride in tomorrow, it will be cycle paths and some pavement riding!


----------



## clippetydoodah (11 Apr 2017)

Windy on the way home last night so decided just to take it easy. This paid off as I pootled home
feeling quite good. However, Monday night is local motorbike club night, I was passed by a
couple of bikers screaming along at what I guess would be 80+ mph on 50 mph road. The
noise made me jump. Didn't enjoy that very much.

Tail wind again this morning so flew into work. Guess I will relax on the way home so that I am
not tired for tonight's run.


----------



## si_c (11 Apr 2017)

Steady run in today, left a bit earlier today and realised I had some time spare as I neared work, so I turned down a road I pass daily and had no idea where it went.

Rewarded with a totally empty country lane followed by wide easy A road. Should explore more.


----------



## KnackeredBike (11 Apr 2017)

In the bike stands at work...


----------



## cyberknight (11 Apr 2017)

I have been using the slicked MTB for commuting as i sold the road bike commuter in readiness for a new one on C2W, i am certainly missing it as the MTB even with slicks is a lump and is harder work .


----------



## tallliman (11 Apr 2017)

Didn't ride in today but the payback is forgetting my keys. Will ride to work tomorrow (day off!) to pick them up!!


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (11 Apr 2017)

Turned out to be a nice ride in this morning. On the customer's e-bike that apparently went flat too quickly.

Pootled to work the direct route which has enough incline to make it work, without being silly. No problems there, so rode past work out to the edge of the peak district (more of a slope then it looks to the eye), Up the hill back towards Sheffield, then right and uphill out to Redmires reservoirs and down the bridlepath back down to the Manchester road, and back to work.

Not a massive ride but 17 miles and still around 40% charge.

Was nice to get back onto my own bike tonight under my own steam though


----------



## subaqua (12 Apr 2017)

Nice ride in along CS3 from tower hill to Parly square. 

Oriental lady on a Dahon Folder slammed into a ped just past blackfriars as she couldnt be bothered to stop at red lights . 

I would have stopped but that could be seen as being a bit "male"


----------



## Leaway2 (12 Apr 2017)

Put my tea (dinner if you a southerner) in the slow cooker. Lamb, veg, spuds, then rode in past fields full of sheep and new born lambs. I had to put my head down so I didn’t make eye contact.


----------



## clippetydoodah (12 Apr 2017)

The ride home last night was tough going. I then did a 3 mile run, which actually left me feeling ok.
Legs were fresh this morning so enjoyed an extreme tail wind average speed 18.1 mph. Max speed
28.9 mph. However having learnt my lesson from previous windy days I am going to take the train
home as the wind is gusting up to 31 mph in the wrong direction.

So when is too windy to ride? I am talking about the weather, not me personally.


----------



## subaqua (12 Apr 2017)

clippetydoodah said:


> The ride home last night was tough going. I then did a 3 mile run, which actually left me feeling ok.
> Legs were fresh this morning so enjoyed an extreme tail wind average speed 18.1 mph. Max speed
> 28.9 mph. However having learnt my lesson from previous windy days I am going to take the train
> home as the wind is gusting up to 31 mph in the wrong direction.
> ...


when you get blown backwards . or when you can trackstand into the headwind with no effort .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Apr 2017)

clippetydoodah said:


> The ride home last night was tough going. I then did a 3 mile run, which actually left me feeling ok.
> Legs were fresh this morning so enjoyed an extreme tail wind average speed 18.1 mph. Max speed
> 28.9 mph. However having learnt my lesson from previous windy days I am going to take the train
> home as the wind is gusting up to 31 mph in the wrong direction.
> ...



When it is quicker to get off and walk


----------



## HLaB (12 Apr 2017)

clippetydoodah said:


> The ride home last night was tough going. I then did a 3 mile run, which actually left me feeling ok.
> Legs were fresh this morning so enjoyed an extreme tail wind average speed 18.1 mph. Max speed
> 28.9 mph. However having learnt my lesson from previous windy days I am going to take the train
> home as the wind is gusting up to 31 mph in the wrong direction.
> ...


When you need to negotiate a high open route in gale force winds its too windy. If its a more covered route its never too windy IME even the time I was holding the giant kite (aka heavy hybrid) down by the handle bars I still cycled knowing that I would quickly be on a route of the latter type (an old railway cutting), IIRC it was 90mph gusts that day


----------



## HLaB (12 Apr 2017)

Not today but I just remembered about this thread I managed to catch this atrocious overtake on camera a few weeks back  PS the cam doesn't do them justice.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (12 Apr 2017)

subaqua said:


> I would have stopped but that could be seen as being a bit "male"



Eh?


----------



## si_c (13 Apr 2017)

Steady ride home and back today, headwinds both ways  Legs are starting to get better, far less achey than they have been the last couple of weeks, looking good for the better weather to arrive!


----------



## Seevio (13 Apr 2017)

A very slight downhill, tailwind and tarmac smooth as a baby's bottom.

What a glorious 100m that was.

Rest of the route was pretty Meh! Still getting back into the swing of things after taking most of the winter off.


----------



## dhd.evans (13 Apr 2017)

Yesterday's fun captured on camera:


----------



## RoubaixCube (13 Apr 2017)

Warm in the sunshine, chilly in the shade. Fresh triban after yesterday's clean!, much traffic around the st. Paul's area. Slow and steady wins the race


----------



## clippetydoodah (13 Apr 2017)

Well I like a challenge, mate offered to buy me beer if I rode home. I won. The wind wasn't that bad in the
end.

Decent ride this morning, however half way to work my 20 year old saddle bag ejected itself!! I hunted for it
to no avail. I lost a multi-tool, some tubes, puncture kit and some dignity walking back up the road to look for
it. A nice lady on her bike checked if I was ok, which was nice.

Final commute of the week and 135 miles done since Sunday.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Apr 2017)

Well that was tough work this morning. The weather lady of the tv thingy said cold start with light winds. Well her and my definition of light winds differ. The headwinds were a complete bugger and made for a tough old ride in.

On another note, did my good deed for the day. Saw another cycle commuter at the road side fiddling with his rear wheel. Asked if he was ok. Said his was having trouble with his pump and innertube as the valve kept unscrewing. Dug out my mini floor pump with a lock valve, pumped up the tyre and he was on his way.


----------



## si_c (18 Apr 2017)

Nice commute in this morning, light tail wind meant I averaged over 17mph with little effort. A bit cold so glad I put a base layer on, but otherwise perfect weather.

Few people seem to have forgotten how to drive over the long weekend though, stopped counting after the tenth ridiculously close pass.


----------



## Twizit (18 Apr 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Well that was tough work this morning. The weather lady of the tv thingy said cold start with light winds. Well her and my definition of light winds differ. The headwinds were a complete bugger and made for a tough old ride in.



Sounds like my Bank Holiday Monday ride out. Weather forecast said 3-4 mph winds. 46 round trip and it felt like a good 10-15mph headwind the whole way round.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (18 Apr 2017)

Today's logical conversation on reaching the front of the queue to find the ASL blocked. Didn't fancy being up the inside of a bus so went around the car in the ASL and positioned myself centrally

*BEEP* wave of hands in a "why are you in my way" fashion
_"Why are you in the cycle box? That's not a bicycle"_
"GERINDACYCLELANE"

Err.....


----------



## subaqua (19 Apr 2017)

as the tourer/trekking bike is out of action due to worn chainrings and chain and me not ordering parts when I should have .... I am on the road bike  , and using a rucksack  which means i have had to rationalise what I carry. 

it also means that as the road bike weighs in the region of a fairy fart compared to the trekking bike I am riding a lot quicker than on the trekker. Home to Wimbledon today in just over an hour through town. I forgot how much fun the roadbike was. it is a pity it doesnt have lugs for a pannier or i would consider using it more often . 

I also sorted the funny squeak . it was the rubber dust covers on the front wheel cones. a little silicone lub and silence .


----------



## si_c (19 Apr 2017)

Steady headwind on the ride in this morning, struggled a bit with keeping pacing steady, despite spending more time on the drops than I would have liked. I did get a nice draft from a highways agency tar truck, despite the terrible smell.

The Felt has a much more upright position than my other road bikes, which is great for commuting on the one hand as I get better visibility, but I have started wondering whether I should drop (or slam) the stem a bit to help with the headwinds. Both Pugs have a 5" drop from saddle to stem, this is closer to 3" I think.


----------



## Ciar (19 Apr 2017)

Easy commute in this morning legs are still recovering from my 19m MTB excursion into Epping, concentrating on riding up to hit the downhills sections always painful  on top of that i finally went and got myself an odd shaped bike, first one since i was a kid ;-)


----------



## tallliman (19 Apr 2017)

So many cyclists out on the roads today on the way home. Wonderful to see!


----------



## Arjimlad (20 Apr 2017)

I wasn't expecting a full drenching but had a softshell jacket for the few drops I thought might assail me this morning, but the proper rain was actually rather refreshing and I still had an enjoyable ten mile ride on the disc-braked Revolt with a clip-on mudguard on the seatpost.

Shoes stuffed with Law Society Gazette pages, jacket, jersey and shorts on a hanger by the radiator - job's a good'un.


----------



## si_c (20 Apr 2017)

Hardish ride in this morning, didn't have breakfast and then it felt like I was dragging myself along all the way in, ended up averaging about 18mph which was unexpected. Was a bit damp after the rain but nothing unpleasant.

Got to work to find the light in the shower broken, so had to use the torch on my phone, which made life interesting. Rewarded myself with a full english from the canteen.


----------



## DrLex (20 Apr 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> [...]
> 
> Shoes stuffed with Law Society Gazette pages, [...]



Best use for it, rather than reading about more corrupt/incompetent solo practitioners.
First time I heard it mentioned, I thought it was a version of Tatler for solicitors...


----------



## Arjimlad (20 Apr 2017)

DrLex said:


> Best use for it, rather than reading about more corrupt/incompetent solo practitioners.
> First time I heard it mentioned, I thought it was a version of Tatler for solicitors...



Like Clyde & Co ? !

It can be a depressing read... but dried out my shoes very well.


----------



## dhd.evans (21 Apr 2017)

Fun stuff on my way home yesterday:



Off the bike today for a rest.


----------



## I like Skol (21 Apr 2017)

Ciar said:


> Easy commute in this morning legs are still recovering from my 19m MTB excursion into Epping, concentrating on riding up to hit the downhills sections always painful  on top of that i finally went and got myself an odd shaped bike, first one since i was a kid ;-)


Really loving my 105 carbon Grade now. It has taken a while but I think we are finally gelling, the commute on it is quite an intensive affair with lots of sections covered at car speeds, it makes me feel like a young boy racer!!!!


----------



## DrLex (21 Apr 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> Like Clyde & Co ? !
> 
> It can be a depressing read... but dried out my shoes very well.



The Bar Council Newsletter was only ever useful as an insomnia treatment.


----------



## Ciar (21 Apr 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Really loving my 105 carbon Grade now. It has taken a while but I think we are finally gelling, the commute on it is quite an intensive affair with lots of sections covered at car speeds, it makes me feel like a young boy racer!!!!


I am still getting used to the position the brakes and the gears! it's all very new to me  but i have to admit it's an easier ride than my hybrid was.


----------



## Diggs (21 Apr 2017)

Well there we go, after finally sourcing a job with half a mind to cycling (rather than standing on a train for 35mins) and after a couple of months of getting the feel of things, after one trial run last week (when I confirmed the proposed commuter bike need a good going over and replaced components) , I've had a week of cycle commuting on the winter bike.


----------



## RoubaixCube (22 Apr 2017)

Slightly cold and drizzly morning. Stopped to give directions to an elderly couple that looked very lost. Little sad it wasn't dry so I could of taken the carbon out.


----------



## RoubaixCube (22 Apr 2017)

Rode into a headwind for most of the ride home, I am absolutely exhausted, Legs are absolutely shot.


----------



## palinurus (23 Apr 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Any update on this?





palinurus said:


> I have a crime number, someone will be in touch. I've had a couple of calls already, they may visit me to look at the video but I'm travelling on business this week so might need to sort that out later. I will update once this is all complete, plus a link to the video.



Police seem to have taken it seriously, have followed up a couple of times, have reviewed the video and have made attempts to trace the owner. Unfortunately the vehicle is incorrectly registered (address to which registered is unoccupied). Not concluded yet, but further action less likely. Presumably depends on spotting vehicle.

Will post video when concluded.


----------



## dhd.evans (24 Apr 2017)

Cold, wore long sleeves. Sunny and tailwind beckons my ride home.


----------



## Smithbat (24 Apr 2017)

BMW driver dropping her dearest darling off at nursery turned straight in front of me, managed to avoid her but only by swerving out, luckily the car driver behind me noticed and didn't hit me! Stupid woman just carried on like nothing had happened, not even a raised sorry hand 

Other than that, who has nicked the sun!!!


----------



## rivers (24 Apr 2017)

First ride into work after my week off. My legs felt dead most of the way, most likely due to the 150 miles I cycled last week for fun. I think my club run Saturday killed my legs, as I somehow ended up in a group that was cycling 3mph faster average than I've had on previous club runs (and 2mph faster average than my previous fastest). I didn't get dropped, but I'm paying for it now. It also looks like I'll have a headwind on the way home.


----------



## clippetydoodah (24 Apr 2017)

Decent ride this morning. Trying out clip-on aero bars was fun. Legs tired after 10k yesterday morning.


----------



## GlenBen (24 Apr 2017)

4 punctures...one is not amused.


----------



## tallliman (25 Apr 2017)

Blowy and felt leggy heading to work. Coming home veered from sublime (27mph) to ridiculous (nearly being blown sideways and then battered by hail and icy winds).


----------



## Jenkins (25 Apr 2017)

1°C at 6am this morning and there was still somone going the other direction (into the wind!) in shorts & short sleeved top.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Apr 2017)

I got beeped at by a bus.
The bus driver was right, I should have paid more attention


----------



## dhd.evans (26 Apr 2017)

Turns out I was invisible on Monday's ride!


----------



## L Q (26 Apr 2017)

The winds over the last two days have just killed my legs. Even with a tailwind this morning my legs are feeling it.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Apr 2017)

L Q said:


> The winds over the last two days have just killed my legs. Even with a tailwind this morning my legs are feeling it.




Yep, it's been tough this week's morning commute. Nice and wind assisted journey's home though. Which I much prefer seeing as it's mainly uphill most of the way.


----------



## Ciar (26 Apr 2017)

New bike is quicker but i am not, legs are taking a proper beating this week with the wind ;-)

also back into tights again due to the temperature dropping back down.


----------



## dhd.evans (26 Apr 2017)

Ciar said:


> also back into tights again due to the temperature dropping back down.



See rule 5


----------



## Sixmile (26 Apr 2017)

Very pleasant ride in this morning. I dropped my car off at the mechanics and rode onto work down some perfectly tranquil country lanes. A few miles later it was time to play with the traffic but I encountered some really patient drivers this morning who gave me plenty of room and took their time to find an appropriate occasion to overtake. I think the fact that I was doing 25mph+ at that stage helped!


----------



## Ciar (26 Apr 2017)

dhd.evans said:


> See rule 5



;-)


----------



## RoubaixCube (26 Apr 2017)

I hope those of you commuting around london are enjoying the rain, the hale stoning, and the strong but sharp gusts of wind thats probably blowing you all over the road

(*as i laugh out loud maniacally from the comfort of my warm bedroom whilst sipping a cup of tea* -- Todays a good day for an off day)


----------



## Ciar (26 Apr 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> I hope those of you commuting around london are enjoying the rain, the hale stoning, and the strong but sharp gusts of wind thats probably blowing you all over the road
> 
> (*as i laugh out loud maniacally from the comfort of my warm bedroom whilst sipping a cup of tea* -- Todays a good day for an off day)



will be in a bout 41 minutes! as for the wind that's been all week


----------



## palinurus (26 Apr 2017)

palinurus said:


> I have a crime number, someone will be in touch. I've had a couple of calls already, they may visit me to look at the video but I'm travelling on business this week so might need to sort that out later. I will update once this is all complete, plus a link to the video.



I'm not anticipating any further progress with this so here's the video. It's not really any more interesting than the stills!

(For anyone who missed it police have made attempts to trace the owner. Unfortunately the vehicle is incorrectly registered (address to which registered is unoccupied))


----------



## Labradorofperception (26 Apr 2017)

palinurus said:


> I'm not anticipating any further progress with this so here's the video. It's not really any more interesting than the stills!
> 
> (For anyone who missed it police have made attempts to trace the owner. Unfortunately the vehicle is incorrectly registered (address to which registered is unoccupied))



Hopefully, they'll circulate the reg at shift briefing, and keep it in the local intel bulletin


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (26 Apr 2017)

Had planned on going on a ride to Yelverton this evening, but the cold, wind and a bit of spitting, plus a day of payroll/bookkeeping/admin hell, made me want for home.

However, on my commute home, I encountered this pleasant young "lady". 
View: https://youtu.be/h2TERzgbNZo


Always fun being called fat, however, I'm also too stupidly slow to think of quick retorts. Sometimes it's better to say little though.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Apr 2017)

Freakish weather. Brilliant blue sky and sunshine to my left. Fantastic rainbow to my right, so close I can just about touch it. Absolutely peeing it down on me, got a right soaking.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Apr 2017)

Very squally winds around Deptford. Near stopped me dead in my tracks at one point. But turned the corner to go north and had the wind behind be for most of the way home. But it was so cold. I didn't put on my long finger gloves, wish I did. There were a few spots of rain on and off but luckily missed the worst of it all. Wet roads meant for a mucky bike though.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Apr 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Freakish weather. Brilliant blue sky and sunshine to my left. Fantastic rainbow to my right, so close I can just about touch it. Absolutely peeing it down on me, got a right soaking.


I managed to miss it . Was riding to towards black sky on sodden roads but didn't get wet  a few minute earlier I think I would have got a soaking


----------



## Jenkins (26 Apr 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> I hope those of you commuting around london are enjoying the rain, the hale stoning, and the strong but sharp gusts of wind thats probably blowing you all over the road
> 
> (*as i laugh out loud maniacally from the comfort of my warm bedroom whilst sipping a cup of tea* -- Todays a good day for an off day)


No gusty wind in Suffolk, just a strong breeze. Hoewver - OUCH - that hail is bloody painful, especiialy when met head on! The downpour that followed confirms that I need to replace the emergency waterproof trousers I keep in my locker for days like this.


----------



## RoubaixCube (26 Apr 2017)

PlymSlimCyclist said:


> Had planned on going on a ride to Yelverton this evening, but the cold, wind and a bit of spitting, plus a day of payroll/bookkeeping/admin hell, made me want for home.
> 
> However, on my commute home, I encountered this pleasant young "lady".
> View: https://youtu.be/h2TERzgbNZo
> ...




When you said "c'mon my lovely, get down the street" my brain processed it in regional farmers accent and it sounded like you were herding livestock


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Apr 2017)

GlenBen said:


> 4 punctures...one is not amused.



ouch...


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (27 Apr 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> When you said "c'mon my lovely, get down the street" my brain processed it in regional farmers accent and it sounded like you were herding livestock


hahahaha, well I am from the South West, fortunately without the janner's accent.


----------



## Ciar (27 Apr 2017)

Awful ride home with the wind, felt at one point that my legs were refusing to keep pedalling!

as for the rain and hail, that as usual hit me about 2 miles from home so all in all it finished me off ;-) 

today i get to dodge it as driving, need to collect the MTB from the shop so i can go have fun riding on friday


----------



## dhd.evans (27 Apr 2017)

Had a pleasant ride in bar the white van man chap who laughed at his buddy and then pretended to try and door me. Video of it is crap which is a shame.


----------



## RoubaixCube (27 Apr 2017)

Bright and breezy morning l. Not a cloud in the sky but still very nippy


----------



## rivers (27 Apr 2017)

Different commute this morning as I have training in Patchway. Riding through the city at rush hour is an interesting experience. I overdressed though, thinking it was going to be freezing.


----------



## clippetydoodah (27 Apr 2017)

Well I packed my stuff ready for the commute this morning, then turned on my phone. I had an odd message. It read did you cycle to work today? Most odd I thought. Then I put facebook on. It turns out that tragically Jonathan Stewart Lee was tragically killed near Freckleton, Lancs at 5.50 pm yesterday. Such sad news.
He was on the route, which takes in a local bypass, when he was hit by a car. My immediate thought was that could have been me. He was in the same place, at the same time as I would have been there had I been on my bike yesterday. He has left a young family and wife behind.

I had a text conversation with a friend who used to commute that route, and stopped because it was too dangerous. I wen to the kitchen and unpacked my bag. I have decided to abandon the commute from now on. It's not worth it. I am sad about this as I loved the ride in the morning and evening. But thinking it could have been my family reading the posts on facebook has galvanised my thinking.

It's really sad that that I should have to write this. It really isn't fair that we cyclists have to think like this. We need safe routes to work, and drivers to be more bike aware. Until we reach that point the bike is going to be for training and fun trips only.


----------



## hennbell (27 Apr 2017)

Its April 27 it its still snowing here in Canada. Global warming, you're having a laugh.


----------



## dhd.evans (28 Apr 2017)

This morning I hate mini-roundabouts.


----------



## RoubaixCube (28 Apr 2017)

Chilly mornin but not as bad as yesterday. No rain forecast so i took the carbon out. Made it to work just before a light shower. 

Not sure if i spotted an Ian in the holborn area looked pretty much like an ian to me but i was further down the road


----------



## Arjimlad (28 Apr 2017)

I was pleased how easy it was to flatten a traffic cone with my Giant Revolt yesterday.
I'd just done a quick shoulder check when I realised collision was inevitable.


----------



## dhd.evans (28 Apr 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> I was pleased how easy it was to flatten a traffic cone with my Giant Revolt yesterday.
> I'd just done a quick shoulder check when I realised collision was inevitable.




Not viewing with sound but i sensed there might have been an audible "oh fark" at some point!


----------



## Arjimlad (28 Apr 2017)

dhd.evans said:


> Not viewing with sound but i sensed there might have been an audible "oh fark" at some point!



Fortunately my little camera doesn't record sound very well in its waterproof case !


----------



## keithmac (28 Apr 2017)

dhd.evans said:


> Not viewing with sound but i sensed there might have been an audible "oh fark" at some point!



You did well to stay on that!.

Not commuting but I was roadtesting a Yamaha R1 today, saw a young woman in a car driving to the end of a side street; second sense told me she was going to pull out without looking (which she did..).

So I've managed to stop in time, watched her complete her manoeuvre and THEN she checks over her shoulder and sees me shaking my head in disbelief. Just shite driving.

If I had carried on I'd have been on the floor and the customer would have had his bike written off all for some incompetent driving..


----------



## keithmac (28 Apr 2017)

@clippetydoodah , I personally wouldn't cycle to work if it involved riding on a bypass either.


----------



## gaijintendo (28 Apr 2017)

I had a Volvo pull up behind me at a junction. It was a busy pell, and I had to sit there a while and wait for a moment. The driver gives 3 or 4 toots, which seemed a bit pushy - but I checked nothing was hanging off my bike, and tried to put a bit of distance between us but he ended up tailing me for a spell.
Reviewed the footage from the Fly6 (first time I have looked since inspecting the image quality) out of curiosity - he was tooting to get a friends attention and waved to them.
Looking back, he kept a respectable distance and he seemed genuinely happy to see a friend when he was laying on the horn.
Cheered me up a teensy bit.


----------



## Killiekevin (2 May 2017)

Now the nice weather is back im back to cycling full distance to work which is between 24-30 miles depending on route and which office im working out of. 

Today was pretty uneventful apart from a headwind which made me feel like I was going backwards at some points. Met another cyclist at Newton Mearns which was nice as we both took a turn at the front which gave some relief but about 6 minutes down on my best time of last week.


----------



## waldiman (3 May 2017)

first ever commute in today.

Just over six miles, 90% being canal so no worry of traffic. Got home in just over half hour which is similar to when I drive. Will be back on it Friday. 

Main problem was being hissed at by swans.


----------



## dhd.evans (4 May 2017)

Two doozies from the last few days:


----------



## si_c (4 May 2017)

First ride back into work for a week as been away at the in-laws. Bloody glorious sunshine and a good temperature. Only downside was the fscking easterlies that @nickyboy has been talking about. PITA headwind all the way in.


----------



## 13 rider (4 May 2017)

Suffered by first left hook this morning . Approaching the only set of traffic lights on my commute the lights were on red nothing in front just rolled into the ASL about to unclip and the light change so set off car appeared at my side caught a flash of indicator about to brake and she went straight left across me . My back wheel missed there rear wing by an inch . I beleive she never even saw me she never looked in the mirror afterwards


----------



## Arjimlad (4 May 2017)

Lady decided to turn right into the side road at the same time as me this evening, she ended up driving the first 50 yards on completely the wrong side of the road. Fortunately there wasn't an oncoming car. 

Utter failure to judge my speed, which was about 25 mph. I don't know what her young son in the back thought !


----------



## L Q (5 May 2017)

Had my 1st near miss in ages last night, car cut straight across me to turn left then got held up at the traffic lights, gave him a look and it turned a mouthful of abuse from him.

Just shook my head and gave him a wave when the lights went green.

Wish this wind would do one, its killing my legs this week, I don't cycle on a Friday but I am thankful today to miss it.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (5 May 2017)

I moan about the weather to myself everyday but after nearly 8 years I suppose it's to be expected!

But it has been bloody windy all week!


----------



## hennbell (5 May 2017)

what a change in temperature in 3 weeks. 
*Max Temp: *24.5 °C
*Max Temp.Date: *May.4 2017

*Min temp:* -2.6 °C
*Min Temp. Date: *Apr.25 2017


----------



## rivers (6 May 2017)

Took the long, scenic route into work this morning, meaning, I did most of my club run and split off about 3 miles before the end to head the other direction into work. As soon as I split, straight into the headwind I went. It was mostly downhill but still pretty brutal. 33.5 miles before work and about 16 home, so decent mileage for day.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (8 May 2017)

Bloody procrastinitus!
On the weekend, I had every intention of completing my major commuter bicycle fettling, so I could use it for commuting this week. But then... whaddyaknow? Sudden-onset procrastinitus set in. You just never know when it's going to strike... 

I used my road bike for commuting today. It's not as good for wet weather as the commuter, but damn is it fast!


----------



## dhd.evans (8 May 2017)

This morning I think i crossed paths with the delightful young lady who cost me a quarter of my teeth and lower jaw in my accident last year. If it is the same driver (and i've contacted the DVLA out of curiousity) then clearly she hasn't learned anything from last year's shenanigans:


----------



## rivers (8 May 2017)

Bit of a headwind this morning combined with dead legs and it made my commute slightly hard work. It was also a bit chillier this morning than I expected, and had to dig a pair of fleece gloves out my bag halfway to work. I posted my slowest time to work since I switched from a mountain bike to road bike, but I somehow nabbed the QOM spot on the hill at the top of campus. But that was the one section of my commute I had a tailwind, so...


----------



## dhd.evans (9 May 2017)

Spotted the aftermath of an accident last night; not sure what happened (video doesn't give me any clarity on the situation) but at least the poor sod was getting picked up:


----------



## gaijintendo (9 May 2017)

dhd.evans said:


> Spotted the aftermath of an accident last night; not sure what happened (video doesn't give me any clarity on the situation) but at least the poor sod was getting picked up:



Is that a 44cm cycle lane?


----------



## dhd.evans (9 May 2017)

gaijintendo said:


> Is that a 44cm cycle lane?



Potentially - I always ride primary here, much to the chagrin of the drivers around me.


----------



## Sixmile (9 May 2017)

Glorious weather recently which means the aul tan lines are getting built up again.

Not sure whether the motorist infront of me at the lights was just an aul bloke who made an innocent, albeit nearly costly mistake or whether it was an ignorant driver who intentionally put his car into reverse, revved and backed a bit as I was waiting behind.


----------



## KnackeredBike (9 May 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> Lady decided to turn right into the side road at the same time as me this evening, she ended up driving the first 50 yards on completely the wrong side of the road. Fortunately there wasn't an oncoming car.
> 
> Utter failure to judge my speed, which was about 25 mph. I don't know what her young son in the back thought !


It gives me a good chuckle when a driver misjudges you and then nonchalantly drives on the wrong side of the road scattering oncoming cars as if it was what they meant to do all along.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (9 May 2017)

Walking in today but I couldn't help notice the irony of the sign preaching at cyclists to stay back. For how long?

That's not a delivery yard entrance by the way and is a busier junction than it looks


----------



## Dec66 (9 May 2017)

I got properly wheelsucked for the last two miles of my homeward journey tonight.

Now, I don't mind being wheelsucked that much, as it makes me press on a bit harder, but when the wheelsucker is younger than you, thinner than you, fitter than you, on a better bike than yours, without commuting paraphernalia as he's on his way for an evening ride down the lanes, it would have been nice for him to at least offer to do a bit.

Heigh ho. No doubt I'll feel it up Sydenham Hill tomorrow.


----------



## Mark1978 (10 May 2017)

Dec66 said:


> I got properly wheelsucked for the last two miles of my homeward journey tonight.
> 
> Now, I don't mind being wheelsucked that much, as it makes me press on a bit harder, but when the wheelsucker is younger than you, thinner than you, fitter than you, on a better bike than yours, without commuting paraphernalia as he's on his way for an evening ride down the lanes, it would have been nice for him to at least offer to do a bit.
> 
> Heigh ho. No doubt I'll feel it up Sydenham Hill tomorrow.


----------



## Ciar (10 May 2017)

Dec66 said:


> I got properly wheelsucked for the last two miles of my homeward journey tonight.
> 
> Now, I don't mind being wheelsucked that much, as it makes me press on a bit harder, but when the wheelsucker is younger than you, thinner than you, fitter than you, on a better bike than yours, without commuting paraphernalia as he's on his way for an evening ride down the lanes, it would have been nice for him to at least offer to do a bit.
> 
> Heigh ho. No doubt I'll feel it up Sydenham Hill tomorrow.



This used to happen to me quite a bit when riding my hybrid, generally by those drop bar chappies wearing lycra, now i have switched to one of those drop bar bikes, it seems to be happening less ;-)


----------



## RoubaixCube (10 May 2017)

*I GOT LOST* on the way home from training course in canary wharf. I ended up doing a 5mile tour of the limehouse area and the River Thames which i do have to say looked ABsoLuteLy Brilliant! I did manage to find my bearings no thanks to google maps and went for a rather leisurely ride home via the River Lea towpath.

I'd like to say it was an *ABsoLuteLy* beautiful ride, but there were BUGS EVERRRRYWHERE and copious amounts of treesperm trying to fertilize my nose.

Ive covered just under 30miles today as i got lost around the whitechapel area this morning..... What should of been a 10mile ride ended up being close to 13. Ride home was just under 15miles.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (10 May 2017)

For the first time in months, almost enjoyable


----------



## 13 rider (10 May 2017)

Got the clothing wrong this morning . Short sleeves arm warmers and fingerless mitts after a frost was not good couldn't feel my fingers when I got to work . Ride home was so glad I took shorts to work


----------



## Dec66 (10 May 2017)

13 rider said:


> Got the clothing wrong this morning . Short sleeves arm warmers and fingerless mitts after a frost was not good couldn't feel my fingers when I got to work . Ride home was so glad I took shorts to work


Sun was out this morning, so out came the bib shorts for the first time this year (can't believe I'm saying that in May), off went the base layer and the arm warmers, and the Sealskins were replaced by mitts.

A bit cold when I set off, in truth, but I have to get these bloody tan lines started somehow.

Rain tomorrow, I'm told...


----------



## 13 rider (10 May 2017)

Dec66 said:


> Sun was out this morning, so out came the bib shorts for the first time this year (can't believe I'm saying that in May), off went the base layer and the arm warmers, and the Sealskins were replaced by mitts.
> 
> A bit cold when I set off, in truth, but I have to get these bloody tan lines started somehow.
> 
> Rain tomorrow, I'm told...


Not had shorts on going it yet this year I'm out early 5.45 and it's still chilly but pack shorts for return leg in the sun


----------



## Dec66 (10 May 2017)

13 rider said:


> Not had shorts on going it yet this year I'm out early 5.45 and it's still chilly but pack shorts for return leg in the sun


I'd packed a short sleeve shirt as well, and at lunchtime I sat in the courtyard of St. Sepulchre's Church near the Old Bailey, which was bathed in sunshine, while the Church itself shielded me from the insistent Northerly.

Lovely to feel my skin being tickled with Vitamin D.


----------



## Origamist (10 May 2017)

I'd been noticing an increase in traffic volumes between Middlewich and Knutsford since Easter. More overtakes, queuing traffic at junctions etc, but this morning it really hit home when I passed a taxi in Middlewich and made it to Knutsford before the cab. In an urban environment, that's no big deal I know, but I'm commuting on rural A and B roads and it's a distance of around 10 miles. What's more, I was only averaging 17.5mph. I'd like to think it's a tipping point, but who am I kidding...


----------



## Arjimlad (11 May 2017)

Enjoyable ten miler today, some queuing traffic on the A38 due to roadworks but they didn't slow me down much. Due for a wet ride home I think !


----------



## FortuitousFluke (11 May 2017)

Brrr, what happened? Ride home yesterday I dropped the gloves and baselayer, fast forward to this morning and I've thrown a bleeding jumper on! Oh well, thunderstorms to look forward to tomorrow I suppose. Lot of traffic on CS6 this morning, which is nice to see, one month in and I'm actually quite enjoying this London cycling lark, shame I can't justify buying a second bike for that leg, Boris Bikes for the foreseeable future I think.


----------



## ianrauk (11 May 2017)

Was a balmy 11° this morning with the sun trying, but failing to shine. With the warmer weather it means that the wind has turned round giving me a tailwind into work which is a pain as I would much prefer a push home as most of the journey back is up hill.

Oh yes, where was the SE London traffic today. Relatively light for some reason. Made for a very pleasant commute. Love it.


----------



## L Q (11 May 2017)

Well I don't know how it happened but last night I was 10 mins quicker than I have been for 2 years.

My legs felt really good for some reason, all that headwind over the last few weeks has clearly help my fitness.


----------



## Dec66 (11 May 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Was a balmy 11° this morning with the sun trying, but failing to shine. With the warmer weather it means that the wind has turned round giving me a tailwind into work which is a pain as I would much prefer a push home as most of the journey back is up hill.
> 
> Oh yes, where was the SE London traffic today. Relatively light for some reason. Made for a very pleasant commute. Love it.


I think most of it was in Beckenham, Penge and Sydenham.

I had a few spots of rain at the off, bizarrely. I put a rain jacket on, but shouldn't have bothered.


----------



## rivers (11 May 2017)

The weather couldn't decide what it wanted to do this morning. As I pulled the bike out of the garage, I decided I needed my rain/wind jacket as it was a bit nippy. About 8 miles in, it warmed up a bit, so I shed the jacket, 3 miles later, the temperature fluctuated and wind picked up, so the jacket came back out and stayed on until I got to work. Now, I'm in shorts and a tshirt. and it will most likely be sans arm and leg warmers on the way home, but potentially the rain jacket.


----------



## Sixmile (11 May 2017)

Noticeably more bikes on my commute this morning due to the Strava created _'International/National/Global/Worldwide Ride Yer Bike Into Work Day'_ I imagine. Or it could just be that it's nice weather and it's to change tomorrow!


----------



## 13 rider (11 May 2017)

Had a nice tow for a mile by a guy on an E bike tonight . I was doing 16mph and he just cruised by so quick acceleration and I on his wheel now doing 20 mph with less effort so 2 of us had some E assistance . Thanked him for the tow at the island where we went our separate ways .


----------



## Dec66 (11 May 2017)

13 rider said:


> Had a nice tow for a mile by a guy on an E bike tonight . I was doing 16mph and he just cruised by so quick acceleration and I on his wheel now doing 20 mph with less effort so 2 of us had some E assistance . Thanked him for the tow at the island where we went our separate ways .



Honour dictates that you should have blown him into the weeds


----------



## 13 rider (11 May 2017)

Dec66 said:


> Honour dictates that you should have blown him into the weeds


On my heavy hybrid with rack and pannier he was safe but I'd have left him for dead on the roadie . He is a nice guy and not smug he just uses it to get to work and back and admits he's no great cyclist.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 May 2017)

After a bit of time away, a couple of cracking commutes to ease me back into routine. The Raleigh was used and the weather was fabulous with hardly any wind yesterday and a light headwind this morning but a strong tailwind this evening.

15+mph averages for the rides both days and I don't even feel too bothered about the motoring numpies that were encountered.


----------



## Dec66 (11 May 2017)

13 rider said:


> On my heavy hybrid with rack and pannier he was safe but I'd have left him for dead on the roadie . He is a nice guy and not smug he just uses it to get to work and back and admits he's no great cyclist.


A few weeks back I was pulling away from the lights uphill, in the wrong gear as usual (Denmark Hill, just past KCH, for those who know the area), and as I'm struggling to turn the crank a fella passed me, which obviously I didn't think was unusual... Until I watched him coasting up the hill without pedalling. It was such a bizarre sight, at first glance, like that episode of Doctor Who where the Dalek floats up the stairs.

It then clicked that he was on an eBike, and I wasn't having any of that cheating malarkey, so I chased him down and went past him, pumping away for all I was worth.

Honour restored, I thought, as I tried to blot out the lactic burn in my legs.

"Nobber", he probably thought, as he continued to coast along regardless.


----------



## Jenkins (11 May 2017)

Oh FFS...





Signs have appeared all over Felixstowe, Walton & Trimley this morning - all on roads that are in good condition. Never mind fixing all the potholes elsewhere. They did the road that leads to my road this afternoon.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (11 May 2017)

The commutes to work are getting chilly.  Several days last week, it dropped down to about 2 or 3, and it was 3 this morning and yesterday. No doubt colder mornings will come. I'm looking forward to my 2 extra weeks of summer in about 5.5 weeks.


----------



## FortuitousFluke (12 May 2017)

Well that was wet. Tipping it down on the first leg of my commute, I was a wee bit soggy which meant standing up on the train as I refuse to be the bloke who leads to the next commuter sitting in my seat and being involuntarily drafted into a game of "is that water or is that wee".

Bright side I did a bit exploration around the new workplace and found me a drying room, damn sight more than my last place offered for cyclists.

I think a shopping spree is in order, my current jacket isn't breathable so it's questionable whether or not there's more water on the inside or outside most of the time, and my waterproof trousers are neither waterproof, nor, given they end above my ankles, technically trousers. Oh well, still better than being stuck in the car/Northern Line.


----------



## dhd.evans (15 May 2017)

Avoided the rain this morning but it's fair dreich out now. Ride home promises to be waterlogged.

I met an interesting driver this morning:


----------



## Dec66 (15 May 2017)

Rode the 21km or so to work, through miserable drizzly showers, but strangely the ride felt a bit easier than usual.

The mystery was solved when I went to get my clothes and laptop out of the panniers, only to find that I'd left them at home.


----------



## Arjimlad (15 May 2017)

dhd.evans said:


> Avoided the rain this morning but it's fair dreich out now. Ride home promises to be waterlogged.
> 
> I met an interesting driver this morning:




I think you met an incompetent driver this morning. Were you intending to turn left or did you get forced into doing so ?


----------



## si_c (15 May 2017)

Love was all around me this morning. Eugh.


----------



## darrentaytay (15 May 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> I think you met an incompetent driver this morning. Were you intending to turn left or did you get forced into doing so ?



According to the YouTube video description, he intended on going straight; _"Audi turning without indicating - i was hoping to go straight ahead at this set of lights."
_
@dhd.evans, good to see cycling videos from Dundee. I'm a Dundoninan, now living in Fife for work


----------



## dhd.evans (15 May 2017)

darrentaytay said:


> According to the YouTube video description, he intended on going straight; _"Audi turning without indicating - i was hoping to go straight ahead at this set of lights."
> _
> @dhd.evans, good to see cycling videos from Dundee. I'm a Dundoninan, now living in Fife for work



Was hoping to go straight ahead (this junction has had at least two accidents this year) but slowed up because I'm a cynic and could almost read the Audi's direction of travel.

Fife's got some decent hills to ride fella, plus much more open roads than fair Dundee!


----------



## ManiaMuse (15 May 2017)

dhd.evans said:


> Avoided the rain this morning but it's fair dreich out now. Ride home promises to be waterlogged.
> 
> I met an interesting driver this morning:



Sorry, would say that one is mostly your fault. Indictators (or lack of) merely prove that the bulb and indicator lever are working.

Undertaking as traffic is accelerating at a junction is always dicey, especially at a shallow junction like that. You can see the lights have changed to green several seconds in advance. Just scrub of a bit of speed and slot into a good primary either in front of or behind that van and you minimise your risk of conflict and give yourself space to manoeuvre if someone doesn't indicate etc.


----------



## dhd.evans (15 May 2017)

ManiaMuse said:


> Sorry, would say that one is mostly your fault. Indictators (or lack of) merely prove that the bulb and indicator lever are working.
> 
> Undertaking as traffic is accelerating at a junction is always dicey, especially at a shallow junction like that. You can see the lights have changed to green several seconds in advance. Just scrub of a bit of speed and slot into a good primary either in front of or behind that van and you minimise your risk of conflict and give yourself space to manoeuvre if someone doesn't indicate etc.



The video isn't too clear but i did slow down at as i approached the junction; i could see it coming, but i'm still in disbelief at the sheer blindness exhibited. What you don't see in this video (but you may hear) is the car blasting the horn when I pass them on the hill. What is also not shown is that the same car followed me to the next set of lights getting in as close as it could on my rear wheel. I couldn't catch that bit on film because they were behind me and I had places to be!


----------



## tallliman (15 May 2017)

Don't you just hate a day where you wish you had commuted but didn't due to the weather?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 May 2017)

tallliman said:


> Don't you just hate a day where you wish you had commuted but didn't due to the weather?



Wet and very windy in Leicester, but was quite warm.


----------



## dhd.evans (16 May 2017)

Nice ride, although i've tweaked my calf somehow. Gym to try and right it this afternoon before the Etape Caledonia on Sunday.


----------



## darrentaytay (16 May 2017)

dhd.evans said:


> Nice ride, although i've tweaked my calf somehow. Gym to try and right it this afternoon before the Etape Caledonia on Sunday.



Brilliant, wish I kept my fitness levels up from doing the Etape last year, brilliant event - sad to be missing it!


----------



## ianrauk (16 May 2017)

Muggy and hazy sun this morning. It's nice having a warm morning's commute.


----------



## Sixmile (16 May 2017)

Likewise here, I stepped out of the house in short sleeves expecting it to be chilly for the first few miles as usual. Pleasantly surprised by the heat but less so impressed by the wind but still, glad I rode in. The traffic was heavy and I was able to bypass the most of it!


----------



## si_c (16 May 2017)

Left the house expecting a bit of a headwind on the way in, but nothing significant. Turned into a horrible wind and torrential downpour. Not one part of me dry, despite having fitted mudguards after yesterday's precipitation nightmare.


----------



## L Q (16 May 2017)

Got lucky with the rain last night as it started a mile from home.

Wish the wind would die down though as it feels like a permanent headwind for at least 14 miles of the 24 mile commute I do.


----------



## Arjimlad (16 May 2017)

Caught up with a friend climbing the Col de Bradley Stoke on her way to work today, so had a bit of company on the last half-mile. HC rule 66 deployed !


----------



## ianrauk (16 May 2017)

Bumped into Cycle Gaz @gaz during this evenings commute. Stopped and had a 5 minute natter. Haven't seen each other for a while so was nice to catch up.

Very warm commute and threatened rain near the end with a few large rain drops but full rain didn't materialise. I think the wet stuff looks like it's going to hit with force tomorrow.


----------



## Dec66 (16 May 2017)

Bad car crash near the top of Fountain Drive heading up to Crystal Palace tonight; small van with its front smashed in and a car on the opposite side on its roof.

Hopefully everyone's OK.


----------



## Ciar (17 May 2017)

supposed to be heavy rain this morning, so i dressed for the occasion what a mistake that was! no rain none nothing not even road spray, i felt like a cornetto left out in the sun by the time i got work.

hopefully this evening it redeems itself and pishes it down


----------



## ianrauk (17 May 2017)

Ciar said:


> supposed to be heavy rain this morning, so i dressed for the occasion what a mistake that was! no rain none nothing not even road spray, i felt like a cornetto left out in the sun by the time i got work.
> 
> hopefully this evening it redeems itself and pishes it down




Yep, the same here. Thought it was going to be mental rain. Hearing the overnight rain beating down on the velux during the night I thought I was in for a good soaking.


Think it's going to hit hard later though.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (17 May 2017)

Weather forecasting for Monday and Tuesday wrong. Really pisses me off!
Today it was right 

How hard can it be


----------



## dhd.evans (17 May 2017)

Downed tools for the rest of the week so I have fresh legs for Etape Caledonia on Sunday. Safe rides folks!


----------



## ianrauk (17 May 2017)

Well that was a wet commute home. An hour later and I was walking though the door wetter then a duck's danglies.
I did start off with the Montaine jacket but soon got too hot so off that came. It was still quite muggy and the rain wasn't cold.
There was so much standing water on the road and huge puddles everywhere. One by a bus stop I cycled through, legs in the air shouting YEEEHAAAAAWWW. Some one at the bus stop shouted back.. Nice one mate! 

For a very, and I mean, very wet commute, it was actually jolly good fun.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 May 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Well that was a wet commute home. An hour later and I was walking though the door wetter then a duck's danglies.
> I did start off with the Montaine jacket but soon got too hot so off that came. It was still quite muggy and the rain wasn't cold.
> There was so much standing water on the road and huge puddles everywhere. One by a bus stop I cycled through, legs in the air shouting YEEEHAAAAAWWW. Some one at the bus stop shouted back.. Nice one mate!
> 
> For a very, and I mean, very wet commute, it was actually jolly good fun.



Same here apart from by the time I got home I was cold, especially top half and hands, extra long shower to warm up was in order.


----------



## gaijintendo (17 May 2017)

When I was making my way in today, it was super windy and rainy (seems I am not alone reading up the way).
After saying my helloes to the cleaning staff in the lift, I turned to check I wasn't looking to unkempt in the lift mirror and noticed I had lots of white patches on my face. It looked like vitiligo initially, but I merely plastered in pear blossom.
The end.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (17 May 2017)

Worst week of weather I have known since the big freeze in 2012

Bloody weather


----------



## Arjimlad (18 May 2017)

Beautiful sunny commute, I extended it to 12 miles as I managed to get out of the house a bit earlier than usual..

Had a little pitstop to take off a jacket and tighten a mudguard bolt.. looking back this was the view.






Earlier on in the ride I came across Stacey apparently with a phone in her left hand. Wondered if she was on the phone to her Mum ?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 May 2017)

Puncture on the way home tonight, there is something perversely satisfying about fixing them and getting back on your way. Though I wouldn't have thought that last night in the rain


----------



## tallliman (18 May 2017)

A lovely day commuting today. Woke up a little early and thought immediately of riding my bike. A lovely 32 miles into work down some new roads and a standard ride back home.

Weekly target of 100miles ticked off in the only 2 days riding I'll get this week. Cheered me up no end!


----------



## KnackeredBike (19 May 2017)

Had my first ever punishment overtake by a cyclist today. Riding in secondary and next thing I know some bloke in full lycra whips past a few microns from my handlebars, cuts immediately back in and then cycled about 10cm from the edge of the road whilst car after car passed him without bothering to wait for a gap in oncoming traffic.

I assume he intended to prove a point!


----------



## rivers (19 May 2017)

Two close passes by the same van on my way into work yesterday, a Sidcot school van. One pass was about 6 inches away, and the other he cut inches in front of me to get into the bus lane. Still debating about whether or not to contact the school. Other than that, a pleasant ride in. Ride home was a bit tough as I was absolutely shattered. But, I made it home nonetheless.


----------



## ianrauk (19 May 2017)

Well I thought it was going to be a very wet commute this morning. After yesterdays torrential downpour for the whole journey home, the weather reports were saying the same for this morning. Luckily it seems I found a dry window and the commute was actually very pleasant. Even seeing the sun made a brief appearance. Half day at work today so hopefully I can get home in the dry too. But looking out the window, it's not looking likely.


----------



## Ciar (19 May 2017)

Ride home Wednesday was powerful, completely soaked through even mah winter booties! 

this morning different story and nice ride in, i know this evening it's supposed to rain again but i have contented myself to the fact it's Friday ;-)


----------



## John_S (19 May 2017)

It was a wet commute home last night as well as in this morning but it wasn't the complete downpours forecast so that meant it didn't feel too bad.

But it was a rubbish commute in terms of the close passes. On the rural section of my commute I had two not great close passes on single track roads.

However another close pass that I suffered was really dodgy because they came up close behind me almost touching and then basically forced their way past. It was a blue ford estate and I recognised it because it has a "Think Biker" sticker in the back window and I've had about a dozen close passes or dangerous manoeuvres from this same car in about the last 6 months. 

I don't use any kind of camera and so unfortunately I don't have any documentary video evidence to hand over to the police. However this situation is really bugging me because they're driving is so dangerous & inconsiderate every single time I see them that I feel it's only a matter of time before they knock either me or somebody else off.

I'm pretty sure, based on where I've seen them turn off from their commute, that they must either study or work at the University of East Anglia (UEA) but I don't know what to do next because I really do feel that they are endangering the lives of other road users.

Clearly despite them displaying a "Think Bike" sticker in their car window this thought & courtesy extends no further than motorcyclists only and so other car drivers, cyclists and pedestrians are of no importance whatsoever to this person and they are free to endanger other peoples lives by driving dangerously & inconsiderately. 

Sorry for the long rant but it felt like something I need to get off my chest because as you can probably tell I'm pretty exacerbated by regularly seeing such dangerous driving by the same person.


----------



## 13 rider (19 May 2017)

Got properly wet on homeward legs 2 miles from home heavens opened and downpour starts . Is it strange to have enjoyed riding through it


----------



## Clanghead (19 May 2017)

rivers said:


> Two close passes by the same van on my way into work yesterday, a Sidcot school van. One pass was about 6 inches away, and the other he cut inches in front of me to get into the bus lane. Still debating about whether or not to contact the school. Other than that, a pleasant ride in. Ride home was a bit tough as I was absolutely shattered. But, I made it home nonetheless.



Do it. After 3 close passes (not as bad as your experience) by the same local school minibus in a few weeks, I lost patience and contacted the headmaster to ask him politely to send his driver on a training course. I had a very polite and apologetic letter back, explaining that the driver was a retired volunteer and they'd not had complaints before, yadda yadda - anyway, next time I saw the minibus, the driver gave me plenty of space.


----------



## Slick (20 May 2017)

John_S said:


> It was a wet commute home last night as well as in this morning but it wasn't the complete downpours forecast so that meant it didn't feel too bad.
> 
> But it was a rubbish commute in terms of the close passes. On the rural section of my commute I had two not great close passes on single track roads.
> 
> ...


Mmm, good luck with that one. Not sure what the police could do with a report like that.


----------



## Jenkins (21 May 2017)

Extended ride home this afternoon but nearly got taken out at a roundabout. Driver of a red 206 had already overtaken me hesitantly on the approach and stayed in the outside (right turn only, 3rd exit) lane. I'm on the inside lane (left turn, 1st exit or straight on, 2nd exit) going straight on and keeping an eye on a car looking to join the roudabout from the left in case the driver pulled out (he didn't), took the exit only to find the front wing of the 206 closing my space!. Quick application of the brakes by me and the collision was avoided but it was a reminder to keep an eye out all round. 

Lovelly day for it though


----------



## Shut Up Legs (22 May 2017)

A nice commute to and from work, with plenty of  for the ride home.
The new brake and gear cables behaved nicely, with only a minor turn of the high limit screw on the rear derailleur (part of the way home) needed to restore good shifting. This coming weekend I'll be replacing the chain rings, chain and cassette on the other bike so both will be maintenance-free for a while now, I think. 

32 days until I start




up the


----------



## Arjimlad (22 May 2017)

John_S said:


> It was a wet commute home last night as well as in this morning but it wasn't the complete downpours forecast so that meant it didn't feel too bad.
> 
> But it was a rubbish commute in terms of the close passes. On the rural section of my commute I had two not great close passes on single track roads.
> 
> ...



I'd get a camera if I were you, just for that. I've had four drivers spoken to by the Police (Avon & Somerset) about their poor passing skills in a year. If you have a problem with someone like that then get the evidence, report it online, email some still pictures of the dodgy driving and see what happens.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (22 May 2017)

I actually enjoyed the ride in today
Lovely weather 
Short sleeved jersey
Shorts on
Sunglasses on
Why can't it always be like this!


----------



## RoubaixCube (22 May 2017)

Absolutely scorchio outside. Starting my commute now as im working late tonight pitty it wont be still sunny when i finish at 11pm 

I got a week off at the end of the week though so beer n bbq everyday!


----------



## Ciar (22 May 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> Absolutely scorchio outside. Starting my commute now as im working late tonight pitty it wont be still sunny when i finish at 11pm
> 
> I got a week off at the end of the week though so beer n bbq everyday!



ooh me too, the week off that is looking forward to riding in the forest doing family stuff and testing out the mini BBQ i bought from lidl ;-) enjoy your holiday!


----------



## RoubaixCube (22 May 2017)

Ciar said:


> ooh me too, the week off that is looking forward to riding in the forest doing family stuff and testing out the mini BBQ i bought from lidl ;-) enjoy your holiday!




I bought a mini bbq off Amazon that arrived yesterday so I'll be testing that out too 

Maybe I'll squeeze in a long ride somewhere


----------



## John_S (22 May 2017)

Hi Arjimlad, thanks for the advice.

Commuting on Friday wasn't great on the way home either. On a narrow rural road I had a Mercedes Vito van driving towards me at a speed way too high for the road it was on . This was particularly because it was towing a trailer which was bouncing all over the place and spewing very large bits of of wood all over the road some of which barreled down the road in my direction. Luckily I was able to take evasive action and stop before the wood hit me.

I moved the wood to the side of the road and carried on wondering if the van driver would have anything left in their trailer by the time that they got to their destination.

It's sunny today so I'll be hoping that todays commute home is better.


----------



## RoubaixCube (23 May 2017)

Ran myself absolutely ragged on the ride home. average speed was 15mph. 7.17miles in 28m50s which i think is a new record for me.

Got in, placed my bike in the stand and caught a glimpse of a rather big spider hiding in one of my winter gloves and gave it a little swat with my mitt. It fell off but was still dangling by a thread so i caught it in a empty water bottle and released it in my garden.

Hopefully it will bring me some good luck. Now time for a shower, food and a cuppa tea!

Tbh, all i could think about was this advert on the way home...



"absolutely knackerd..."


----------



## Arjimlad (23 May 2017)

Good deed for the day on the way to school with my daughter - a schoolboy was stopped with his bike - the derailleur was bent into the back wheel and the chain had fallen off the upper jockey wheel. It had obviously taken a big knock.

I asked if he wanted help, and then managed to gently bend the (Shimano Acera) derailleur cage back to nearly straight again with astonishing ease.

He confirmed that his bike was booked in for a service very soon so here's hoping all will be well.

My karma "reward" was the T5 driver who can't see why he should wait behind a parked car for a cyclist to come the other way.


----------



## L Q (23 May 2017)

Ok so after a rather uk eventful few commutes I had a new one tonight, 2 miles in and cycling by the river I saw a branch on the path so I moved the side to avoid it, suddenly the branch moved and it was a bloody long snake, I run right over the bloody thing as I couldn't avoid it as it was too late.

Turned round to see if I had killed it and saw it go into the grass.

Bit different from a near miss with a tractor I guess.


----------



## dhd.evans (24 May 2017)

Back on after Etape Caledonia on Sunday; nothing much to report except that the local rag is looking to run a cycling story. Opted to get in touch and vent my frustrations at the poor infrastructure in place...


----------



## rivers (24 May 2017)

L Q said:


> Ok so after a rather uk eventful few commutes I had a new one tonight, 2 miles in and cycling by the river I saw a branch on the path so I moved the side to avoid it, suddenly the branch moved and it was a bloody long snake, I run right over the bloody thing as I couldn't avoid it as it was too late.
> 
> Turned round to see if I had killed it and saw it go into the grass.
> 
> Bit different from a near miss with a tractor I guess.



And that right there would freak me the f*ck out. Grass snake or adder?


----------



## L Q (24 May 2017)

rivers said:


> And that right there would freak me the f*ck out. Grass snake or adder?


 I think it was an adder from a google pic research.


----------



## Jenkins (24 May 2017)

Coming home this afternoon I passed a policeman attending an elderly lady lying just in the road with a mobility scooter on its side nearby. Having to go slow due to the rubbernecking driver in front I heard the words "tipped over bumping off the kerb" from the officer either reporting in or calling for an ambulance. Up ahead were the usual residents' cars & vans parked using the dotted cycle lane marking as the guide for their offside wheels leaving less than a couple of feet of pedestrian space on the pavement - not enugh for this lady to guide her scooter through. Hope she's OK.

Roughly here with the cars in view giving an indication of the problem - being late afternoon there were more parked up.


----------



## rivers (25 May 2017)

L Q said:


> I think it was an adder from a google pic research.


Quite lucky it didn't turn around and strike really. Adders are fairly docile, and only tend to strike when picked up, stepped on (or run over in your case).


----------



## dhd.evans (25 May 2017)

Helmet cam alert: Not because it's a camera on my helmet but the driver involved is a total helmet:


----------



## Arjimlad (25 May 2017)

dhd.evans said:


> Helmet cam alert: Not because it's a camera on my helmet but the driver involved is a total helmet:




Cockwomblism is alive & well in Dundee.

Driver obviously believes that cyclists must all turn left at that RAB !


----------



## Arjimlad (25 May 2017)

A glorious sunny 10 miles in today.

I did not let it be spoilt by

a taxi driver who pulled out with me to my right, as I turned right out of a T-junction & then stayed about a foot beside me for the next 50 yards (I got there first!) 
a couple of close-passing cars
someone at the back of a traffic queue who inverted mirror-signal-manoeuvre & nearly took me out


----------



## rivers (25 May 2017)

Okay, I'm done with summer, the temperature can go back down to 18 or 19. Other than that, a nice ride home yesterday and ride in today. Although, I am a bit gutted for one of my mates. I cycled past the cycle park where she keeps her bike locked up (she's a student, and lives in digs, so keeps it locked at a university building near her place), and someone nicked the front wheel off of it. I think I'm more pissed about it than I should be as I gave her the bike when I bought my new one. It's not expensive by any means, a Jamis X1 I bought back in 2011 when I first moved to the UK, but she does use it quite a bit to cycle into Bath and back for work so she doesn't need to pay for parking. I'm now on the lookout for a new wheel for her. I hate people


----------



## Arjimlad (25 May 2017)

rivers said:


> Okay, I'm done with summer, the temperature can go back down to 18 or 19. Other than that, a nice ride home yesterday and ride in today. Although, I am a bit gutted for one of my mates. I cycled past the cycle park where she keeps her bike locked up (she's a student, and lives in digs, so keeps it locked at a university building near her place), and someone nicked the front wheel off of it. I think I'm more pissed about it than I should be as I gave her the bike when I bought my new one. It's not expensive by any means, a Jamis X1 I bought back in 2011 when I first moved to the UK, but she does use it quite a bit to cycle into Bath and back for work so she doesn't need to pay for parking. I'm now on the lookout for a new wheel for her. I hate people


I have a 700 c front hybrid wheel if it's any use, free to a good home ? Will need tyre & tube (hang on, I think I have a 700 x 28c tyre which might fit it..)


----------



## si_c (25 May 2017)

Glorious warm weather commute this evening, slight tailwind too!!! Averaged just over 21mph too, so bonus. Cream crackered though.


----------



## Jenkins (25 May 2017)

Why is it you can go weeks with no incidents or minor ones that merit nothiing more than a shake of the head, then you have a few major ones in a matter of days? Does the good weather bring out the worst in people?

After Sunday's near miss, today there were another two very close ones. This morning I was approachng a roudabout where I turn right and the driver of a red Suzuki coming from the left didn't even look, let alone slow down while going straight on. Having seen them approach, I was already covering the brakes and managed to stop with the car passing about a foot or so from my front wheel. Then on the way home a BMW X6 pulled out of a side road on the right without looking, straight into where I would have been if hadn't been for good brakes again!

Took the annoyance out on an extended 36 mile route home in the lovely warm sunshine.


----------



## tallliman (25 May 2017)

Beautiful day all round. 3,000 miles for the year completed and my quickest ride in to date!


----------



## 13 rider (25 May 2017)

tallliman said:


> Beautiful day all round. 3,000 miles for the year completed and my quickest ride in to date!


Must have been something in the air I did my longest commute to date 18 miles and was over 15mph which I rarely do on the hybrid and didn't think I tried that hard . Nice to be in shorts in the morning


----------



## Arjimlad (26 May 2017)

I have reported another driver to the police. She is a repeat offender as far as I am concerned.

On 4th May she turned right into a junction alongside me as I turned left into it, and had to drive along on the wrong side of the road. I just laughed at that although it was lucky there was nobody coming the other way.

Last night though, she overtook me into oncoming traffic & forced the driver to brake to avoid hitting her, and then as I took off from the lights having filtered to the front, she overtook me where there really was no room to do so safely, and got extremely close. All this with her little lad in the back.

I hope that on reviewing the footage someone will be able to go & have a word in her shell-like about giving cyclists space.


----------



## HarryTheDog (26 May 2017)

Long time since I posted in this thread as nothing note worthy has happened and I am happy to report nothing that may damage my person has happened today. Glorious commute today, sunshine, tailwind no numpties. Ran into a old adversary of my age instead of beating the cack out of each other we put our usual competitiveness to one side and we chatted for the last 6 miles. He had just come back from Majorca from a training camp, he is a sportive "Grand Fondo" type of person and is training for the UCI Grand Fondo World Championships in Perth, he gets in every year and is a tough old character. Still managed a 18.9 mph average despite the chatting.


----------



## RoubaixCube (26 May 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> Last night though, she overtook me into oncoming traffic & forced the driver to brake to avoid hitting her, and then as I took off from the lights having filtered to the front, she overtook me where there really was no room to do so safely, and got extremely close. All this with her little lad in the back.
> 
> I hope that on reviewing the footage someone will be able to go & have a word in her shell-like about giving cyclists space.




Ive seen something similar while out on a drive with my dad. She almost forced another car off the road.

Unfortunately for her she was SoL and the person she forced to the the kerb was a policeman in an unmarked vehicle. So he put on the blues'n'twos and went after her as she shot off


----------



## I like Skol (26 May 2017)

I have an apology to make to the cycling community in general. 
This morning I had an interaction with Mr Angry and pushed his buttons, resulting in exactly the reaction I was expecting!

It all started a few sets of lights earlier when he pulled up in the far right lane at a gyratory system, 90s techno music blasting and then zoomed away from the lights, before cutting left in front of the 4 or 5 cars that had queued in the correct lane and then abruptly stopping at the back of a line of cars waiting to leave at the next exit. I filtered down the right side of the queue and neatly slotted in just in front of Mr Angry just as the traffic got a green and began to move. It was a very tidy move, there was lots of time to perform the manoeuvre without getting close to, or surprising anyone. Partway around the next corner, several car lengths later, Mr Angry's brain eventually began to clunk into action and he suddenly realised I had just done to him what he had done to the other traffic a short moment earlier, and that's not fair because he's supposed to be in front at the back of the queue of cars ahead! At this point cue a loud and obnoxious display of his indignation with lots of horn blasting and shouty swearing out of his open windows. One comment he made that I would have loved to have had more time to discuss was that 'It's d!ckhead cyclists like you that get run over'! I would like to hear him explain how, when I knew where he was, he knew where I was and the only way he was going to run me over was to crash into the back of the car in front. Basically, my only danger in that situation was that my presence and actions caused Mr Angry to flip and drive into me on purpose (I know this is a possibility in light of recent high profile cases ).
Anyway, a bit of lighthearted fun for me, all in a days work as it were and I wouldn't normally dwell on such an incident and certainly wouldn't deem it worthy of taking the time to post on here, but!
As I rode away thinking to myself what an obnoxious Neanderthal he was it dawned on me that I had just wound him up to breaking point before sending him on his way in his metal killing machine. This is the reason for my apology. He clearly has an issue with other road users and particularly 'd!ckhead cyclists' and I realise I may have just set him up to take out his hatred on the next cyclist he encounters. I hope not and I'm sorry


----------



## Arjimlad (26 May 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> Ive seen something similar while out on a drive with my dad. She almost forced another car off the road.
> 
> Unfortunately for her she was SoL and the person she forced to the the kerb was a policeman in an unmarked vehicle. So he put on the blues'n'twos and went after her as she shot off



What is SoL ?


----------



## RoubaixCube (26 May 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> What is SoL ?



Sh!t Out of Luck


----------



## ianrauk (26 May 2017)

I like Skol said:


> I have an apology to make to the cycling community in general.
> This morning I had an interaction with Mr Angry and pushed his buttons, resulting in exactly the reaction I was expecting!
> 
> It all started a few sets of lights earlier when he pulled up in the far right lane at a gyratory system, 90s techno music blasting and then zoomed away from the lights, before cutting left in front of the 4 or 5 cars that had queued in the correct lane and then abruptly stopping at the back of a line of cars waiting to leave at the next exit. I filtered down the right side of the queue and neatly slotted in just in front of Mr Angry just as the traffic got a green and began to move. It was a very tidy move, there was lots of time to perform the manoeuvre without getting close to, or surprising anyone. Partway around the next corner, several car lengths later, Mr Angry's brain eventually began to clunk into action and he suddenly realised I had just done to him what he had done to the other traffic a short moment earlier, and that's not fair because he's supposed to be in front at the back of the queue of cars ahead! At this point cue a loud and obnoxious display of his indignation with lots of horn blasting and shouty swearing out of his open windows. One comment he made that I would have loved to have had more time to discuss was that 'It's d!ckhead cyclists like you that get run over'! I would like to hear him explain how, when I knew where he was, he knew where I was and the only way he was going to run me over was to crash into the back of the car in front. Basically, my only danger in that situation was that my presence and actions caused Mr Angry to flip and drive into me on purpose (I know this is a possibility in light of recent high profile cases ).
> ...




No need to apologise. It's motons like that, that will be angry at anything, peds, cyclists other vehicle drivers. If he was like that with you, then he's like that with others. He'll be brown bread soon with a burst heart artery anyway.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 May 2017)

Rear gear cable snapped on the way to work today resulting in 11 miles of hard work including one 1 in 10 hill which I just got up.

Phoned the LBS and asked if I took it in would they do it while I waited. No one told the mechanic, but he still did it for me 

Also got to see my new frame (Tricross died on me last week) nice black with red flashes Diverge frame. Specialized did offer me a Roubaix frame, but it wasn't the disc version so I had to turn it down 

I know I am a Specialized fan, but they now have me as a customer for life. I thrashed it for three years doing over 41,000 miles on it in all weathers when last week I spotted a crack in the frame. Straight away they said no worries we'll sort a new frame out. Only downside is I'm going to need at least a new front wheel as the front fork is a straight through axle - though it is carbon, the Tricross fork was ali.


----------



## dhd.evans (29 May 2017)

Chainrings are creaky today, not sure why. Will tighten up after lunch.


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 May 2017)

Sort off a little earlier today to get a nice sunny morning ride in..only 8.5 miles but a very nice day...might try a different way home later..


----------



## donnydave (30 May 2017)

Overtook another cyclist on the Cambridge guided busway, he shouted at me for being too close and not using my bell. I slowed down and apologised, which seemed to confuse him a bit. He explained that people "like me" zoom past too close without consideration for others and that kids and mums with pushchairs use the path so I should be more considerate. I apologised again and said he seemed to be keeping well to one side of the path and I thought it was safe, then apologised a third time. He seemed to have dissapated his angry steam and we parted ways with him wishing me a good evening.

Now, from the safety of the internet, I thought about what I said with regards to thinking he was clearly sticking to one side of the path and in hindsight I reckon he saw an opportunity to generate an incident on purpose just because he wanted to have a moan at someone. He was pootling along in steady fashion but doing a grand job of sticking clearly to one side of the path, glanced over his shoulder as I approached noisily, coughing and changing gear so I thought my bell wasn't necessary as this chap seemed to know what he was doing and had clocked my presence. Just as I was about to get level he repositions himself in the middle of the path so it ends up being a close pass.

I know lots of people have different bell ringing policies, my own personal one is that sometimes a bell seems a bit unecessary if you're sure everyone is aware of whats going on. I've rung my bell on people who are sticking to one side before and they've leapt across like a startled animal to the empty side so I tend to try judge each situation as it approaches. This time I didn't account for Mr complainypants... oh well. I know what he looks like now so next time I see him I'll ring my bell like a complete mad man


----------



## 13 rider (30 May 2017)

Managed my longest commute this morning 20.8 miles and stranglely it was one of my fastest on the hybrid 15.7 mph . Coming home up the steady climb from the island I was trying to chase down a lady rider who was just pedalling steady and I wasn't closing the gap hit the steeper bit and she just accelerated up the hill as she turned off at the top my suspsion was confirmed it was an E bike my easy work off the hill though


----------



## gaijintendo (31 May 2017)

Helmet saved me again today. This time from a nasty bump whilst standing up after locking up in the bike shed. That galvanised beam could have done some damage!


----------



## dhd.evans (31 May 2017)

Pleasant headwind set against the backdrop of a left hook... i despair!


----------



## Dec66 (31 May 2017)

I don't like grassing people up, I really don't.

But, Mr. BN64EGU, I'm afraid your antics in trying to nudge the back wheels of the cyclists in CS7 this morning, in an apparent attempt to precipitate a multiple crash, means that I'm going to have to make an exception in your case.

Thanks for displaying your Private Hire Licence so prominently.


----------



## 13 rider (31 May 2017)

Had to use my cattle herding skills this morning . Came round a corner to be greeting by 10 cows in the middle of the road !! . They behaved themselves and I managed to get them off the road and into a field . Might not have been the right field but better than the road . Cost me a couple of miles due to lack of time but still managed to beat my biggest month mileage


----------



## DaveMental (1 Jun 2017)

Beautiful morning for a ride in today, making good times this week given less traffic due to half term


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Jun 2017)

13 rider said:


> Had to use my cattle herding skills this morning . Came round a corner to be greeting by 10 cows in the middle of the road !! . They behaved themselves and I managed to get them off the road and into a field . Might not have been the right field but better than the road . Cost me a couple of miles due to lack of time but still managed to beat my biggest month mileage



Did you ask them to moo-ve?


----------



## Leaway2 (1 Jun 2017)

13 rider said:


> Had to use my cattle herding skills this morning . Came round a corner to be greeting by 10 cows in the middle of the road !! . They behaved themselves and I managed to get them off the road and into a field . Might not have been the right field but better than the road . Cost me a couple of miles due to lack of time but still managed to beat my biggest month mileage





NorthernDave said:


> Did you ask them to moo-ve?





13 rider said:


> "Cost me a couple of miles due to lack of time but still managed to beat my biggest month mileage"



I think he is milking it.


----------



## J1888 (1 Jun 2017)

Is it the warm weather that is bringing out the worst in some car drivers? Seen what seems like a rise in more dangerous driving.

A fair bit more poor cycling too.

Maybe I'm imagining it, but getting a bit fed up


----------



## gaijintendo (1 Jun 2017)

Got called a bawbag today. But how did they know? My cycling was impeccable.


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Jun 2017)

13 rider said:


> Had to use my cattle herding skills this morning . Came round a corner to be greeting by 10 cows in the middle of the road !! . They behaved themselves and I managed to get them off the road and into a field . Might not have been the right field but better than the road . Cost me a couple of miles due to lack of time but still managed to beat my biggest month mileage





NorthernDave said:


> Did you ask them to moo-ve?





Leaway2 said:


> I think he is milking it.



He's definitely being bullish about it.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jun 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> He's definitely being bullish about it.


Waved at my bovine friends this morning but they were in a field on the other side of the road so I probably got the wrong field . Please no more cow puns.
A rider I bumped into at a recent sportive who lives a couple off villages away from me caught me up on my homewards trip . Nice catch up for a mile or so


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jun 2017)

13 rider said:


> Waved at my bovine friends this morning but they were in a field on the other side of the road so I probably got the wrong field . P


I have a picture in my mind of a confused farmer turning up and finding his cows in a field across the road from where he last saw them behind a closed gate


----------



## Leaway2 (2 Jun 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Did you ask them to moo-ve?





13 rider said:


> Waved at my bovine friends this morning but they were in a field on the other side of the road so I probably got the wrong field . Please no more cow puns.



You could have used a horn.............Sorry


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Jun 2017)

Leaway2 said:


> You could have used a horn.............Sorry



If they were in his whey, he could have used his (cow) bell.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jun 2017)

Loving the early morning commute .Bradgate park at 6 o'clock .Been through it 4 times this week 1.5 miles stretch of traffic free road I seen 6 walkers and 2 cyclists . No cows to be seen just have to watch the deer .


----------



## Heigue'r (2 Jun 2017)

Came off the mtb on cs3...one of those ones where you know there is nothing you can do to save yourself,it was wet,it was slippy and in hindsight i should of been a bit slower,still completly unexpected given ive fairly knobbly tyres on.Bike landed on me and pretty much unscathed apart from pedal scrape and bar end scrape.Ive got a bit of road rash from elbow down along forearm but nothing major as it was soooo slippery.Trousers saved my buttock and thigh.Other than this,ive gotta say I'm loving this commuting.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (3 Jun 2017)

Offed by a combination of a delivery van door (on the cycle PATH, not even cycle lane) and a grate (avoiding the van) that skipped my front wheel enough to catch my bars on the van door.

Driver refused to give details. Police interest rate is around zero.

Worst thing is that sitting down on a hard pub stool isn't an option...buggration. Think I strained my Gluteus Maximus. Which makes me want to watch episodes of Up Pompeii on YT. _Not Life of Brian as I don't want to think about straining my Biggus...._


----------



## si_c (6 Jun 2017)

Massive tailwind in today, bumped into another regular along my route and we flew along. Absolutely glorious


----------



## Ciar (6 Jun 2017)

Very very very wet commute this morning, crosswinds and headwinds even a little bit of tailwind all in all horrible, yet lovely as all the fair weather riders have vanished and the changing room was empty


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jun 2017)

Well that was a thoroughly vile commute in to work this morning, for all the reasons @Ciar has said above. I don't mind the rain, I don't mind the cold, and I can even handle strong winds. But when they all come together and hit you as one. It's a Godamn bind.

Oh well.. it's looking like it's going to blow over by the time I leave for home.


----------



## Heigue'r (6 Jun 2017)

Headwind and pelting down with rain today...cried a little along the way asking myself what am I doing,2 miles in it started drizzling,about 4 miles in,it was full on rain...21 miles later arrived at work,numb resembeling a drowned rat


----------



## si_c (6 Jun 2017)

Heigue'r said:


> Headwind and pelting down with rain today...cried a little along the way asking myself what am I doing,2 miles in it started drizzling,about 4 miles in,it was full on rain...21 miles later arrived at work,numb resembeling a drowned rat


On the upside, with that much rain nobody would be able to tell you were crying.


----------



## Heigue'r (6 Jun 2017)

si_c said:


> On the upside, with that much rain nobody would be able to tell you were crying.



Plus nice tailwind home


----------



## si_c (6 Jun 2017)

Heigue'r said:


> Plus nice tailwind home


I've got a headwind home


----------



## dhd.evans (6 Jun 2017)

Like a drowned rat, but at least the rain and wind were at my back on the way in. I believe it may be the same for going home also, fingers crossed.


----------



## Ciar (6 Jun 2017)

Return journey was fun, my stuff was so wet from this morning i ended up just in shorts and tshirt, it normally dries by the time i leave  

got as far as a mile from home rain started but not for long, the most dangerous part was the side winds my god talk about slalom hah.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jun 2017)

Like @Ciar again, twas a fun commute home. Just before I left it was pissing it down so a ten minute wait for it to stop. Started off wearing lightweight waterproof. A couple of miles in and it was a case of boiling in the bag, so that came off. All in all a very pleasent commute home, only blighted by some headwinds for parts but made up for with a little bout of SCR along the A21 and up Bromley Hill. :-)


----------



## subaqua (6 Jun 2017)

si_c said:


> I've got a headwind home


Yup I had headwinds and rain on way in , then wind had turned by time to come home . Not wet coming home tho.


----------



## Heigue'r (6 Jun 2017)

Had tailwind 95% of the way home.It was bliss compared to this morning


----------



## Jenkins (6 Jun 2017)

I seem to have had it the other way round to most of you today - the rain had passed overnight and it was bright but breezy this morning (6am out of the house) and warm enough for shorts & short sleeved top. Then the rain started mid morning, the wind picked up and the temperature dropped so much that by home time the emergency waterproofs I keep in my locker came out more for the warmth than the dryness. Roads waterlogged and loads of tree debris all over the place.

Got home, bike in the shed, clothing on hangars to dry and, by the time I'd had a shower, the sun was out. Chain cleaned and lubed ready for tomorrow. Strong winds forecast for the rest of the week.


----------



## dhd.evans (7 Jun 2017)

Could it be windier this morning? Who knows. Was blown sideways and grabbed a nasty headwind. Still, tailwind on the way home? Who knows...


----------



## Shut Up Legs (7 Jun 2017)

It was 2°C just now on my ride to work.  To make it worse, the motorists were behaving even more badly than usual, the selfish idiots.
I'm looking forward to some warm (or even hot) summer weather in only 2 weeks, during my Alps cycling trip.


----------



## Jamieyorky (8 Jun 2017)

Wife was shocked this morning when i got the bike out of the garage " You cant be going on your bike surely?" she said.
she knows me too well but might be loosing my company car next month so best get used to cycling in the rain.

Was actually a nice ride in, waterproofs keeping me dry.


----------



## HarryTheDog (8 Jun 2017)

A guy in a white van pulled out in front of me from a petrol station, I had to smile at his number plate.


----------



## TheJDog (8 Jun 2017)

Coming down off a kerb this morning, I heard a big slapping noise that I assumed was my chain, but when my rear mudgard ate itself later on in the ride I realised what it probably was.

Whatever you do, do not buy a Canyon Urban, the mounting points are in all sorts of stupid positions.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Jun 2017)

A very very very wet ride home tonight.


----------



## I like Skol (9 Jun 2017)

Funny old commute tonight. Set off after tea and nearly turned back for my sunglasses. Glad I didn't bother because it was a total washout and I arrived at work looking and feeling like a drowned rat. Had to switch on the radiators in the changing room to dry my kit before the return leg which was warm and beautifully dry with bright moonlight and even a slight tailwind!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (9 Jun 2017)

I just finished my last commute for 5 weeks, having ridden home from work. On Wed 21st I fly to Italy to begin my latest Alpine cycling adventure.




Thank you very much, oh Weather Gods!  It looks like the weather for the next week or so will be mostly rain-free, which means I can do lots of rides up Mt Dandenong, a mountain only 15km from where I live, which has at least 4 different roads winding their way up it, with a full climb having about 500m ascent. It's perfect for some Alpine training, which I'll need if I want to ride up Mortirolo Pass without dropping dead!


----------



## Arjimlad (9 Jun 2017)

Turned my commute into a 12 mile training ride for a road race I am doing next Friday. I have clipped some aero bars onto the TCR which I need to readjust to. Set a few PRs on some segments, and squeaked average speed over 18mph, so I am not really fast enough yet !


----------



## dhd.evans (12 Jun 2017)

Proper dumb driving from Friday night...


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Jun 2017)

dhd.evans said:


> Proper dumb driving from Friday night...



Yup, that was cockwomblery of the highest order.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (12 Jun 2017)

Once this brexit stuff is over I am going to petition this country to be renamed Gale Britain

Pissin westhet


----------



## HarryTheDog (12 Jun 2017)

Came across this stylish chap on the way home, though undertaking on one wheel could be judged a little risky. He had it up there from when he first came into sight,and carried it on till he was out of sight.


----------



## RoubaixCube (13 Jun 2017)

Strange commute home tonight. Had the late shift and finished at 11.30pm so first time. Ive had to use my lights properly to light my way rather then just have it on flash.

Me and a driver watched the same twit on a bicycle jump a red 3 times along a long stretch of road and each and everytime we both overtook and went past him till we stopped at the next set of lights. I got a honk and thumbs up from the driver though but I thought he might of been slightly drunk to begin with anyway.

Went past another cyclist (after i split from the driver) who seemed to be having trouble putting his bike into gear. He kept trying to push in front of me at every light i stopped at but was a lot slower off the line then I was. I dont get why some people feel the need to do this... It didnt stop me having a small gloat though as I rolled past him.

I think being on my carbon its turning me ever so slightly elitist  Though with that said. I have been absolutely smoked by people on bromptons, MTBs and those bikes I think are called 29'ers?? with those huge huge tyres on them.

Sometimes i really dont have the power really push those pedals


----------



## Arjimlad (13 Jun 2017)

I had polite but firm words with an HGV driver who turned right in front of me last night, I had to brake very hard not to go under the trailer. He apologised and said that he hadn't noticed me. He said I must have been in a blind spot behind one of his pillars. I said that as a professional driver he should know to check those spots by moving his head.

The sun was behind me but I had been weaving about a bit to avoid potholes and I was there to be seen for some time before he turned in. He wasn't wearing sunglasses by the time I spoke to him. I will carry on travelling at a speed where I can stop should this happen again.


----------



## rivers (13 Jun 2017)

The B2B was really busy on the ride home today. Lots of people, quite a few idiots. One guy walking in the middle of the path, making it difficult for anyone to get around him, and he seemed to be pretty oblivious to what was happening around him. Another guy cycling, no handed weaving about the path (i don't care that he was no handed, it was the fact he couldn't keep his line), a few others flying down, nearly taking out some kids. And then once I hit the city, complete gridlock.


----------



## simongt (13 Jun 2017)

The pillock who - in a car - was on the r/h lane but indicating left approaching a roundabout, so naturally, I stayed behind him/her. Said car then went all the way round the roundabout in the outside lane and exited onto the road they had come onto the roundabout on - ! Wot - ? !


----------



## gaijintendo (13 Jun 2017)

I had a nice chat with a bus driver at the lights today discussing panniers. He didn't seem put off by the price of Ortliebs... but he was wanting to carry up to 6 x 2 litre bottles... which was intriguing.


----------



## Sixmile (14 Jun 2017)

As I was riding up normally quite a quiet windy B-road I heard a car very close behind skidding to a stop. The girl had started to overtake me on a blind bend only to be met by an oncoming car who blared the horn. Overtaking girl then waits 30 seconds or so until I negotiate the subsequent 3 or 4 bends, overtakes and gives me the glare of all glares. It's great to finally meet the person who owns that stretch of road!..


----------



## Hacienda71 (14 Jun 2017)

Pulled out of my drive into the traffic next to Ian Stannard this morning. Thought about drafting him as he filtered down the right side of an hgv then thought better of it. I seem to be making a habit of seeing British road race champions on my commute. Crossed with Adam Blythe on Monday and have see Kristian House on a number of occasions.


----------



## HarryTheDog (14 Jun 2017)

Rode in on my 29er this morning as racing Beastway tonight. First off the rear brake fails again ( it did on sunday during a race I bled the brakes and thought it fixed) then 2 miles in the dam chain snaps when sprinting for the lights. had the gear to fix the chain myself then took the bike straight to Evans Cycles near work expecting to be fobbed off with we're fully booked etc, but no the mechanic went to it with a will, leaky hydralic hose, new pads and new chain. walked out a few minutes later with a fixed bike but a few quid lighter.


----------



## gaijintendo (14 Jun 2017)

I took a dive due to a chain drop whilst pulling away from the lights. Reviewing the video, it was a completely binary procedure. I was definitely in too high a gear.
Lost my front light, which was promptly crushed.
The injury is surprisingly cratery, on both knee and elbow.
Hopefully the truck two behind will have a dashcam, and all will become clearer.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jun 2017)

Jeebus that was hard work tonight. Very hot and a bit of a headwind. Sweating buckets by the time I got home.

@deptfordmarmoset , big accident in Deptford Bridge tonight.
Know anything? I could see a big tent up in the middle of the road so guessing a casualty.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jun 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Jeebus that was hard work tonight. Very hot and a bit of a headwind. Sweating buckets by the time I got home.
> 
> @deptfordmarmoset , big accident in Deptford Bridge tonight.
> Know anything? I could see a big tent up in the middle of the road so guessing a casualty.


News to me: this is all I know:

*Delay Severity: Serious*
Road Affected: Admiralty Close SE8

Description of incident: A2 Deptford Bridge SE8/SE10 Both Directions between Harton Street and Deal's Gateway – The road is closed due to a collision.

Type of incident: Traffic Incidents | Collision

Current Update: Eastbound traffic is slow moving from New Cross Road. Westbound traffic is slow moving from Shooters Hill Road. Diverting traffic is also slow moving from Evelyn Street and Deptford Church Street.

Start date: Wed 14th Jun 2017, 3:38PM UTC
Incident updated: Wed 14th Jun 2017, 6:19PM UTC


----------



## Vegan1 (14 Jun 2017)

The roads this morning and this evening were busier than usually. Nasty smash on the A41 in London with a road closure, RIP.


----------



## J1888 (14 Jun 2017)

Lots of people on bikes today - some bad drivers and some terrible cycling. Plus ça change.


----------



## Sixmile (15 Jun 2017)

Sitting patiently at the traffic lights at a busy junction this morning and suddenly hear the roar of an engine getting louder from the pavement. Seconds later a hoodie bedecked teenager flies past on the pavement, cuts onto the road, through the reds, across two lanes onto now oncoming traffic, through a pedestrian crossing that was red, onto the next junction, oncoming traffic again, up on the pavement and away into the distance. He must've been really late for work.


----------



## RoubaixCube (15 Jun 2017)

Beautiful hot and sunny commute this morning. Blue skies everywhere


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jun 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> Beautiful hot and sunny commute this morning. Blue skies everywhere




Yeah, really nice, not too hot... yet.. that's looking like this evenings commute. Yesterday evening's was blistering.
So nice this morning that I decided to extend the commute for a few miles... and why not?


----------



## Jenkins (15 Jun 2017)

Some sort of (unwelcome) personal record today - five sets of temporary traffic lights at roadworks this morning. This in adition to the regular ones at junctions & pedestrian crossings.

On one set of 4-way temporaty lights, if turning right, it's quicker to go around 6 side roads or get off and walk the bike round the corner than wait for the next green if they turn red as you approach.


----------



## RoubaixCube (15 Jun 2017)

Came across a guy on a recumbent while i was heading out of central london on my way home. I should of asked him if he commuted to work on it lol.

I kept trying to think of a joke about him not taking things lying down afterwards but i couldnt come up with one.... I failed!


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (16 Jun 2017)

I've seen it all now. Waiting to turn into the rail station road and this Landrangewhatever Rover Discovery comes past on the other side.

The driver is wearing one of those pollution filter masks...


----------



## Sixmile (16 Jun 2017)

Decided to take part in the Fred festival breakfast run on the way to work this morning. Group ride through Belfast culminating in a free bacon bap and coffee at the city hall. The morning was topped off by witnessing Ian Paisley Junior (DUP and soon to be member of the British government!) pulling a wheelie.


----------



## Arjimlad (16 Jun 2017)

Filtering to the front of the queue, I went straight ahead when the lights changed at the Wick Wick roundabout this morning - but the close-passing van driver who had not been signalling left got all eggy and revved his silly little engine at me like he thought it was a magic spanking machine or something.

When I turned around to wave and smile he wound down his window and got very worked up indeed - all this at about 0640 this morning !

Bless their little cotton socks, for taking themselves so very seriously.


----------



## atalanta (16 Jun 2017)

Today, on only my second commute ever, I managed to get some sort of sun poisoning on my arms from too much exposure. I am too delicate to be allowed out of the house. Also I now look like I have some sort of extremely localised leprosy.


----------



## RoubaixCube (17 Jun 2017)

Beautiful morning, sun is out, nice warm breeze,the odd cloud in the sky.

All tainted by the fact that im on my way to work and wont be home till about 8pm


----------



## Jenkins (17 Jun 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> Beautiful morning, sun is out, nice warm breeze,the odd cloud in the sky.
> 
> All tainted by the fact that im on my way to work and wont be home till about 8pm


You're not alone - out of the house at 6am, won't get back until past 5pm. Spent an hour in an overheated exam shed this moring and the office I'm now in has no air conditioning.


----------



## Twizit (19 Jun 2017)

Boiling *. Beautiful, but still boiling and tonight on the way home is only going to be even warmer. I shall be employing that well known post ride cool down known as jumping into the kids paddling pool the minute I step off the bike.


* but still far more preferable to getting on a stuffy train


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jun 2017)

Ooops.












In the 10+ years I have been doing this cycle commute, I think this is the 5th bridge/lorry strike I have seen here. 

Apart from that.. wow.. very hot this morning. So took it nice and easy enjoying the warmth and the ride. I wasn't even tempted into some SCR with a RLJ'ing roadie. (Who I have seen before and of which I am quicker).


----------



## dhd.evans (19 Jun 2017)

This morning was bliss; no wind, no rain, all sun, all cool. Managed to get an unintentional 2nd place on a Strava segment.

Thursday night however...



Same junction as before. No sound because i shouted rather loud expletives at the driver.


----------



## rivers (19 Jun 2017)

It was a hot one this morning. I shouldn't have even bothered showering before I left the house. Drenched in sweat doesn't even begin to cover it. It will be a bit warmer on the way home. I'm not built for the heat


----------



## subaqua (19 Jun 2017)

dickhead on the towpath this morning having a go at pedestrians for walking on the wrong side, he wasn't impressed when i reminded him 
i) there is no side
ii) we give way to peds as we are allowed on the towpath by grateful permission of the canal and river trust and twats like him will get the permission removed.

then white van man in a pest control van pulled out from on road parking without signals or mirrors. thankfully i had a feeling he was going to so eased off and slowed so he didn't wipe me out. he was a proper nob head when i reminded him to use indicators and mirrors


----------



## tallliman (19 Jun 2017)

Beautiful ride in in lovely cool sunshine. The ride home was mostly about trying to keep the hr low and keep cool. Just so nice to be out in this nice weather.


----------



## zer07 (20 Jun 2017)

Two close misses in two days......
First was yesterday when a car pulled out in front of me from a parking space (the front of the car facing me!). He couldn't see me or any other cars coming so I had to hit the brakes and weave past his door and scoot round the back. Mind you, he had a passenger who probably said something at the last minute. Close call that one.

Second time was this morning. Car pulled out in front of me from a junction. Had plenty of time to see me and then suddenly decided to go!

I'm wondering whether somebody is trying to tell me something! I ought to get my British Cycling insurance sorted.

Other than that, another fantastic ride into work.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jun 2017)

For the love of God why would you wear near enough full winter kit for a cycle commute to work in this weather? Night Vision jacket, trousers and full finger gloves. Really? The only reason I can think why you would was if you had some sort of weird problem where you can't warm up what ever the weather. 

Lovely ride in this morning. Was up early due to the tweety birds making a racket so got out on the bike early and extended the commute to 26 miles.
Wasn't too hot but looking like this evenings commute is going to be a blistering affair, .


----------



## Arjimlad (21 Jun 2017)

Mind-numbingly dangerous blind bend overtake by a lady in a Corsa this morning followed by a "let's see how close I can pass the cyclist without knocking him off" by an HGV who then ran a red light to stay in front of me/avoid a chat.

I don't think it is the heat which turns drivers stupid.


----------



## dhd.evans (21 Jun 2017)

Almost made it two days without an idiot driver!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Jun 2017)

Blimey it was warm. Had to stop 3 miles from home for more liquid, 500ml bottle of water and a can of coke, both gone by the time I got home.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jun 2017)

.....and I saw him again on this evening's commute. The bloke wearing a night vision jacket...it's mid 30's temps out there. It was blisteringly hot. At least he wasn't wearing the overtrousers but still had the overshoes on. Madness.


----------



## tallliman (21 Jun 2017)

Agreed about the humidity, I kept getting a bead of sweat run down my nose every 30 seconds....annoying! Still, 3 days completed out of 3. Hoping to get to 5/5 this week.


----------



## cosmicbike (21 Jun 2017)

Roasting on the in tonight, saw 37 degrees on the Garmin Looks like it will be a bit cooler on the ride home in the morning.


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Jun 2017)

ianrauk said:


> .....and I saw him again on this evening's commute. The bloke wearing a night vision jacket...it's mid 30's temps out there. It was blisteringly hot. At least he wasn't wearing the overtrousers but still had the overshoes on. Madness.




There is a fella in Cambridge who was wearing the same coat this week, zipped up. He is the same bloke who wears shorts and sandals without socks in 0°c.
He also tucks his long beard under his helmet strap which looks really comical.

Normal for Cambridge!


----------



## lazybloke (22 Jun 2017)

Supposedly 34 C when I left Guildford tonight but with a heavy laptop/rucksack on my back it felt like 54 C.
Definitely need panniers, and maybe some kind of climate control mounted on my handlebars.

Couldn't face my usual route of sun-baked cycle paths and lanes, so I climbed Warren Road to White Lane and then peeled off onto the North Downs Way; which is peaceful, car-free and in the relative cool and shade of woodland. My new favourite route home.


----------



## dhd.evans (22 Jun 2017)

Got involved in a tiny bit of SCR last night. Chap joined me on a slight uphill and I was outpacing him (not by much but enough to go on the drops and get a sweat on!). He passed me at a RAB when i joined the queue and he sailed through the centre of traffic catching a lucky break and being able to join the RAB at ~20mph without stopping.

Ended up chasing him down over the next 1.5mi on the drops and then cruising past him. It was silly, yes, it was competitive, yes, but we both chuckled as i passed him the last time and quipped "Jesus man, you're making me really work for it!". All in all an awesome ride home.


----------



## Arjimlad (22 Jun 2017)

ianrauk said:


> .....and I saw him again on this evening's commute. The bloke wearing a night vision jacket...it's mid 30's temps out there. It was blisteringly hot. At least he wasn't wearing the overtrousers but still had the overshoes on. Madness.



Perhaps he is on some sort of rapid weight loss thing - but dehydrating is not a healthy way to do that !


----------



## lazybloke (22 Jun 2017)

The ride home is normally a great way to relax and ease the stress.
Not today. 3 punctures (all rear) PLUS a faulty presta valve.

What did I do wrong to upset the fairy?


----------



## fossyant (23 Jun 2017)

Even though I no longer cycle commute due to my accident, I still have a drawer full of spares. Just given two old tubes to a colleague that has a puncture but no spare tubes.


----------



## dhd.evans (23 Jun 2017)

Another day another taxi...


----------



## fossyant (23 Jun 2017)

dhd.evans said:


> Another day another taxi...




?


----------



## dhd.evans (23 Jun 2017)

fossyant said:


> ?



I was hoping to go straight on. The taxi driver had other ideas.


----------



## fossyant (23 Jun 2017)

dhd.evans said:


> I was hoping to go straight on. The taxi driver had other ideas.



You were undertaking at a junction. Opens you up to left hooks from drivers without indicators. I'd have backed off when the bus also started to indicate


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jun 2017)

Agreed. I wouldn't have undertaken there if I was going straight on. With the traffic or overtake.


----------



## dhd.evans (23 Jun 2017)

Oh, i'm not complaining - it's a facet of this particular junction. I've learned to expect it from taxis on this road. As i came in through the bike lane i actually thought he might be going straight ahead but kept my head on a swivel slowing up slightly to give enough room should the taxi peel left.


----------



## RoubaixCube (24 Jun 2017)

Not a clipless moment as I stopped at a set of lights. I was already unclipped but I miscalculated the positioning of my unclipped foot, missed the curb and ended up smacking my left ribs into some iron railings as i flailed like a muppet to keep myself balanced. I partially winded myself but still managed to pull away and pick up speed like a boss. 

Still bloody hurts though


----------



## I like Skol (24 Jun 2017)

Great ride to work tonight and I had a smile on my face for most of the trip. The reason for this was that there were lots of cyclists about, mostly kids and mostly in small groups of 3 or 4 and *riding along on the roads*. It made me feel good about the world to see them out and about, going to each other’s houses, setting off on adventures, enjoying the freedom of cycling without a care in the world. Small moments like this give me hope for the future 

Apart from this, it did seem to be business as usual from the black BMW drivers! 3 stupid, dodgy, impatient close passes from the drivers of black BMWs. Shame they have to try so hard to conform to the stereotypes when most other drivers seem to be able to drive in a reasonable manner most of the time…. 

New XT rear mech arrived today while I was in bed. The existing, original DEORE unit on my hybrid commuter has done over 6yrs and 16-17k miles in all weathers with minimal maintenance but is starting to show its age with some less than optimal gear changes. It has all gone a bit floppy & worn so hopefully the new mech, a fresh cable and a chain/cassette replacement will have it all performing like new again.


----------



## atalanta (25 Jun 2017)

Passed an older gent today, sort of a Captain Birdseye type, on North Carriage Drive shared cycle/ped path. He was wearing a helmet, but instead of passing the strap under his jaw he'd somehow fastened it between his lower lip and his chin. Like a Palace Guard's bearskin hat, only much less tall and made of styrofoam. I wonder what he thought the purpose of the helmet actually was...


----------



## TheJDog (26 Jun 2017)

Double puncture on the way in. Both flat 1/2 a mile from the house. Walked back and got the fancy bike, which means I have to do a few laps of the park on the way home which is obviously awful.


----------



## tallliman (26 Jun 2017)

A fake commute for me today as whilst I've a day off, I'm too busy to ride for long! So just an easy 20miles or so.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (26 Jun 2017)

tallliman said:


> A fake commute for me today as whilst I've a day off, I'm too busy to ride for long! So just an easy 20miles or so.


I have a fake commute, too. I'm on a bus, currently east of Turin, on a 450km trip from Bormio (Italian Alps) to Saint-Jean-de-Maurienne (French Alps). There I'll continue cycling up various cols.


----------



## RoubaixCube (26 Jun 2017)

Sunshine blue skies, hazy clouds and a warm breeze!


----------



## lazybloke (26 Jun 2017)

yep, nice weather for the evening commute too. Goldilocks conditions.

Have been abusing my road bike in off road conditions recently so today switched to my mountain bike. I wouldn't say it was more comfortable, but it was definitely more sure-footed and I didn't worry about punctures nearly so much.

But OMG, those knobblies seemed to have a coefficient of friction very close to (or possibly exceeding) one.


----------



## dhd.evans (27 Jun 2017)

Looked outside and saw the forecast was accurate:







Said "fark it" and jumped on the bike anyway. Got a PR on a Strava segment for my troubles!


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jun 2017)

No rain here even though it was predicted. Think i'm gonna get a skinful on the way home though.
Nice and pleasant commute this morning. Very mild, near muggy in fact and no wind. Traffic all behaving themselves too.

On the way home last night I'm sure I heard someone call out my name, caught a quick glimpse but couldn't work out who it was...


----------



## Sixmile (27 Jun 2017)

After weeks of continuous cycle commuting, I had to take the car to work yesterday and my goodness, it reminded me how much I hate driving during rush hour. Are all Audi drivers completely unhinged psychos? I was never as glad to jump back on the bike this morning, even in the mizzly rain and arriving at work to find no hot water in the shower again!


----------



## Arjimlad (27 Jun 2017)

School run Mum driver approaches a schoolboy cyclist indicating right on a 20mph road with speed bumps. Does she wait behind for him to complete his manoeuvre safely?

Course not, she presses the loud pedal and veers round him. Stops at the school 150 yds up the road. I was going to have words but by the time I approached she was off.


----------



## si_c (27 Jun 2017)

Wet Wet Wet Wet this morning. Just checked my shoes. Still wet.


----------



## Ciar (27 Jun 2017)

Nothing exciting this morning just the usual London rat run, whereas this evening i am mostly looking for do my drowned rat impression ;-)


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (27 Jun 2017)

well absolutely chucked it down all the way home, drenched when I got in only saving grace was a tail wind!


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jun 2017)

Same in Sarf East Lahndon... heavy.. no... really heavy rain. Rain that blinded you, rain that hurt. Drowned rat is the phrase needed by the time I walked through the door. But like Kev, I had a nice tailwind to help me home.


----------



## Heigue'r (27 Jun 2017)

Headwind and downpour..quite warm and mild otherwise..will take it over the tube any day of the week


----------



## Glow worm (27 Jun 2017)

A couple of idiot drivers deliberately sped up through puddles to try and drench me, too thick to comprehend that when you are soaked, you can't really get any wetter. I almost feel sorry for them.


----------



## subaqua (27 Jun 2017)

Missed the rain in and out today. Just luck I think . 

The annoying creak that started last week has gone . I think it may be temperature related .


----------



## cosmicbike (27 Jun 2017)

Missed the rain in and out of the airport today. New route in which avoids the horrible bumpy bit between the reservoirs and adds a little extra distance. Didn't enjoy the way in, nasty headwind and a visit from the slow, but fast enough to have to stop every couple of miles to put air in, P fairy. A rather tiring 14 miles in, but a nice quick 9 miles home.


----------



## simongt (27 Jun 2017)

On the way home, getting a bit damp but okay - 'til some b*****d in a passing car decided 'Let's soak that stupid cyclist as we pass by driving through this ginormous puddle at speed.'
And I was on the inside edge of a two metre wide cycle path. NOT impressed - !


----------



## dhd.evans (28 Jun 2017)

Brilliant driver this morning - obviously didn't look right to see if anything was coming. I was spinning at about 30mph coming off a hill so had to think fast.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jun 2017)

So all the weather apps and the lady on the BBC news last night predicted that the heavy rains that blighted us yesterday would continue into this morning. At about 6.30am this morning the rains abated and decided to stay away for when I left home for work at about 7.30am. So what I thought would be another completely wet ride turned into a completely dry pleasant ride. Very little wind and the traffic played nice. 
I did clean the bike last night after it getting so very wet and mucky. The damp roads today meant it's mucky again so another clean beckons tonight.


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Jun 2017)

ianrauk said:


> No rain here even though it was predicted. Think i'm gonna get a skinful on the way home though.
> Nice and pleasant commute this morning. Very mild, near muggy in fact and no wind. Traffic all behaving themselves too.
> 
> On the way home last night I'm sure I heard someone call out my name, caught a quick glimpse but couldn't work out who it was...



wasn't me.


----------



## subaqua (28 Jun 2017)

Same as Ian except I left at 06.45 . Missed the rain in ride to Paddington and again at slough .

Just got the return journey done to slough station and missed it again.

Hope ride from Paddington is good


----------



## Ciar (28 Jun 2017)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> well absolutely chucked it down all the way home, drenched when I got in only saving grace was a tail wind!



no tailwind for me it was headwind all the way along with drizzly rain, which only became heavier the closer to home


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Jun 2017)

Headwind in on a slightly extended 11 mile ride in this morning, which meant a nice quick return this afternoon, again extended a little to 11 miles.


----------



## tallliman (28 Jun 2017)

I'm having a few days off the bike to rest. May I just say how little I enjoy commuting by car.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (28 Jun 2017)

Weather always disappoints


----------



## dhd.evans (29 Jun 2017)

So ride in was wet but tailwind abided. On the way home i've got more rain but there is a Strava segment that matches this 'fresh breeze' perfectly and i will take the KOM:


----------



## Ciar (29 Jun 2017)

Easy ride in on the new bike, now i also have brakes that work! had the calipers replaced with some avid's and the difference is amazing, from full hard pulling levels to bar, now it's a two finger gentle tug


----------



## Arjimlad (29 Jun 2017)

Road closed due to burst water main!


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jun 2017)

Another great commute home this evening. Nice and dry with no wind. The traffic played nice too.
I came across one of the fastest cycle commuters I have had the fortune to ride with in a long time. He was riding a Bowman with a really lovely paint job of which I told him so. He also complimented my bike as he also rides a Carbon PX. Boy he was quick. I was on the rivet trying to keep up with him. Think he could have gone much faster too. Though I was double panniered up. That's my excuse for puffing through my ears trying to keep up with him. Grateful he turned off a mile up the road so I could ease back a bit. It what makes cycle commuting awesome fun sometimes.


----------



## dhd.evans (30 Jun 2017)

I got the tailwind as was promised so headed out to try and take a Strava segment:






Got the second place so i'm reasonably happy with it. Unfortunately i hit the end of the road too quickly and tried to curve round a RAB at 25mph on slicks in the wet...

...

It ended exactly as you'd expect. I'm covered in road rash on my right hand side and have a suitably bruised pride. There was another victim in my unceremonious dismount:






Yes, that's my right shifter literally snapped in two.

Anyone got a spare Shimano 5800 11-speed RH shifter?


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jun 2017)

Am loving these mild, windless morning commutes to work. Makes for a very pleasant start to the day.
Well it would have been hadn't the stupid woman in a 4x4 decided to overtake then slow left hook me. Luckily my spider senses were tingling and became aware what she was doing. I had to turn into the road she was turning into to avoid a collision. She got a smack on her passenger door for her trouble. Even an old lady standing and watching at the side of the road said 'what an idiot'.


----------



## Arjimlad (30 Jun 2017)

dhd.evans said:


> I got the tailwind as was promised so headed out to try and take a Strava segment:
> 
> View attachment 359560
> 
> ...



Oh tits !

That was rather unfortunate. Hope you heal quickly (and get a new shifter too!)


----------



## Arjimlad (30 Jun 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Am loving these mild, windless morning commutes to work. Makes for a very pleasant start to the day.
> Well it would have been hadn't the stupid woman in a 4x4 decided to overtake then slow left hook me. Luckily my spider senses were tingling and became aware what she was doing. I had to turn into the road she was turning into to avoid a collision. She got a smack on her passenger door for her trouble. Even an old lady standing and watching at the side of the road said 'what an idiot'.



A hearty whack of the door in self defence is always a good idea as she clearly forgot about you. Well done for avoiding certain calamity.


----------



## dhd.evans (30 Jun 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> Oh tits !
> 
> That was rather unfortunate. Hope you heal quickly (and get a new shifter too!)



Cheers bud, i'm on the hunt for a single shifter but likely to have to put out £130 for a set  That'll teach me to be overconfident cornering though!


----------



## Arjimlad (30 Jun 2017)

A beautiful fresh bright ride to a business breakfast meeting, leaving home at 6.30 today.

I am sorry now that I did not stop to get a picture of the beautiful dun horse facing the risen sun, as the night's rain steamed gently off the grass around it.

A momentary glance to my left and the image of the day is in my mind's eye.


----------



## L Q (30 Jun 2017)

Well last nights ride home was bloody awful, a heavy drizzle all the way home, 22 miles of it, peeled off my clothes when I got home!

This mornings ride just felt like a late autumn day, cold and dark.

What a difference from a week ago!


----------



## 13 rider (30 Jun 2017)

Today I completed my 60th cycle commute this year nothing compared to some but the significance of it is I managed 60 commutes last year and we're only halfway through this year loving the summer commuting having got through the dark cold winter


----------



## RoubaixCube (30 Jun 2017)

bloody Critical Mass making themselves a Critical Mass Annoyance on the roads again on my way home... yobs doing wheelies, loud music and annoying other road users, Bringing the city to a standstill. The police wont do anything against them because there are too many of them.

To think Critical Mass started off as something to celebrate cycling. Now its just yobs and louts making a nuisance on the roads...

There are better ways and places to celebrate cycling without annoying all those around you who just want to get home.


----------



## simon the viking (2 Jul 2017)

Managed to get into the mix of a staggered start sportive/audax thinghy this morning.....

Managed to catch some and scalp them with a rucksack on my back

(Okay not sure how long they'd been going but I was towards the end of a 15 mile extended commute)


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Jul 2017)

Thought I was in danger this morning - an HGV had to brake sharply behind me as his overtaking lane was suddenly stolen by a Transit van pulling into it from our right.

Reviewing the video he pulled right out and gave me lots of space, but had to brake very sharply not to collide with the back of the van. Very grateful he was attentive & considerate and chose to risk hitting the van rather than me.

I caught up with the Transit driver and asked him not to do that again. He said the HGV should have been indicating but as he drives that road every day the transit driver really should have known better.

Not helped at all by the silly paint on the road of course.


----------



## subaqua (3 Jul 2017)

Loads of cyclists this morning. But I went out a little later than normal. so it might be Normal for that time.


----------



## Sixmile (3 Jul 2017)

Left the house a lot later this morning, everyone had a wee lie in since it's the first day off of school for the kids. Got ready and left and had a very pleasurable commute in. Very little traffic, breezed through almost all of the junctions and rolled into work into a steaming hot shower. Mondays eh!


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jul 2017)

subaqua said:


> Loads of cyclists this morning. But I went out a little later than normal. so it might be Normal for that time.




Yet, I did think to myself that there was a distinct lack of cycle commuters on my ride in this morning.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jul 2017)

Tucked in behind this guy on the way home tonight. Gave me a nice tow for a bit, but had to work for it. As fast as these things are, they arent that great in traffic. I easily got ahead and away whilst he was toying with backed up traffic. 
He did tell me his name last time we had a chat but mind sieve here has forgotten.
He'll also be doing LEL in this lovely machine


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jul 2017)

Some proper SCR tonight, obviously I won otherwise I wouldn't have mentioned it


----------



## Jenkins (3 Jul 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Tucked in behind this guy on the way home tonight. Gave me a nice tow for a bit, but had to work for it. As fast as these things are, they arent that great in traffic. I easily got ahead and away whilst he was toying with backed up traffic.
> He did tell me his name last time we had a chat but mind sieve here has forgotten.
> He'll also be doing LEL in this lovely machine
> View attachment 360264


Nice - what was the ground clearance on it? Probably get stuck on the first speed hump on my commute!


----------



## simongt (3 Jul 2017)

On the way home passed a struggling cyclist going t'other way ( headwind ) with several cars stacked behind him. Enough room to overtake by any driver with the skill, but there you go. Anyway, as I passed the first car behind said cyclist, the driver hooted, looked across to me and threw his hands up in dismay. So I gave him a smile and a cheery wave - and carried on. Arf, arf - !


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jul 2017)

Jenkins said:


> Nice - what was the ground clearance on it? Probably get stuck on the first speed hump on my commute!


Doesn't look a lot does it?


----------



## dhd.evans (4 Jul 2017)

Stripped and cleaned the bike last night, removed the destroyed shifter (came off so hard the cables ripped through the plastic upper on the shifter) and prepped it to receive the new shifter arriving this week.

Back on the bike in a few days, already missing the commute.


----------



## tallliman (5 Jul 2017)

Woke early this morning having had disrupted sleep for the last few nights and decided to rest for a day or two. Some days I wish I had a shorter minimum commute as it'd make for a much easier decision. I know I could do the miles today but feel drained mentally more than anything.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jul 2017)

tallliman said:


> Woke early this morning having had disrupted sleep for the last few nights and decided to rest for a day or two. Some days I wish I had a shorter minimum commute as it'd make for a much easier decision. I know I could do the miles today but feel drained mentally more than anything.


Sorry to hear that. Hope you feel better soon and that you're back enjoying your commute sooner rsther then later.


----------



## tallliman (5 Jul 2017)

Cheers, it's not that I'm not enjoying it, just wish it were shorter for the bad days!


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jul 2017)

tallliman said:


> Cheers, it's not that I'm not enjoying it, just wish it were shorter for the bad days!




How far is it?


----------



## rivers (5 Jul 2017)

Glorious ride in this morning. And two hot air balloons spotted in the distance that were pretty much directly overhead by the time I got to work. I wish I took a photo


----------



## dhd.evans (5 Jul 2017)

New shifter arrived and fitted; couldn't get the gears to index properly (through-routed bike is hard) and ended up just locking it into fixed position at 2300hrs. Road the bike in fixed gear this morning, 2 x 11:







And for those who want a laugh the reason i had to replace my shifter and ride fixed this morning:



I'm a dumbass.


----------



## tallliman (5 Jul 2017)

ianrauk said:


> How far is it?



About 35-40 miles for the round trip depending on route. I love doing it but some days I wish I had the option of just doing 15-20 total.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jul 2017)

tallliman said:


> About 35-40 miles for the round trip depending on route. I love doing it but some days I wish I had the option of just doing 15-20 total.




I hear ya.
At the moment I am doing a 35 mile round commute. But that's only due to the great weather. Door to door is 24 mile round trip, so easy to cut short if need. Not that I ever bloody do :-)


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Jul 2017)

Had this horrible close pass this morning, the lady just couldn't wait. At the lights she gave me the finger when I gestured for more space. Totally unnecessary.

Otherwise it was a beautiful sunny ride to work !


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jul 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> Had this horrible close pass this morning, the lady just couldn't wait. At the lights she gave me the finger when I gestured for more space. Totally unnecessary.
> 
> Otherwise it was a beautiful sunny ride to work !





Take the lane Jim.


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Jul 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Take the lane Jim.



Thanks - this happened here before... I will do so. Silly of me not to.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jul 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> Thanks - this happened here before... I will do so. Silly of me not to.




Easy mistake to make and easy to get distracted and pull to the left hand side of the road as it does seem a natural thing to do.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jul 2017)

Bumped into, or more to the fact, he over took me this evening on the A21. Mr @iLB 






He's a quick lad these days.. he managed to get through a junction just as the lights were changing. I didn't, so thought, that's it, he's away. But bless him he was waiting for me a bit further up the road. Which meant one thing... he was going to tow me up the Col de Bromley. 
I managed to stick on his wheel for 3/4's of the mile long climb but at a junction a car pulled out, he went round the back but I missed the chance and the elastic snapped. I cought up with him again at Bromley North where the pic was taken.


----------



## RoubaixCube (6 Jul 2017)

Chanced it taking my cube out to the local LBS near my place of work for a last minute tune up before the DD as thundery showers were forecast. I was either going to catch a soaking on the way into work this morning or around 7pm when the skies just seemed to completely cloud up with a massive dull grey rain cloud.

Expecting a heavy but brief downpour, I crossed my fingers and the heavens smiled upon me, The skies cleared and the sun came back out for its last hurrah, Lighting my commute home.

I had a lady on a heavy dutch bike go faster then me..... Then I had the slight feeling that I had a wheel sucker and low and behold he was behind me. I pulled him for a good mile or two. The RoubaixCube Express isnt exactly the fastest train in the lineup, I guess he wasnt in a hurry.


----------



## dhd.evans (7 Jul 2017)

Got the bike back from the LBS with indexed gears and new cables. Rode it home last night. It's been a week of off and on the bike because of repairs and last night i was reminded how much i love riding by a) being home in under 25mins (as opposed to 45mins on the bus) and b) that feeling of flying under my own steam.


----------



## MichaelO (7 Jul 2017)

Enforced train today. Managed to hit a stone (I think) coming down Rectory Lane near Chipstead and split both tyres. Brown short moment trying to stop from 30/35mph with a car behind me!! Off to buy two new tyres at lunchtime!


----------



## Sixmile (7 Jul 2017)

Hit the deck last night on the way back from work after stopping to help a fellow biker with a mechanical. We took his route home (which I normally wouldn't do on a road bike) but on a bend under some tree covering my back wheel slid from under me. Hobbled home the last 10 mile or so but thankfully the bike seems to have survived bar a few new scuffs.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jul 2017)

Ouch, nice hamburger patty there.
GWS.


----------



## HarryTheDog (7 Jul 2017)

@Sixmile Thats a lot of road rash, makes me whince just looking at it. hope your not too stiff this morning.


----------



## Sixmile (7 Jul 2017)

HarryTheDog said:


> @Sixmile Thats a lot of road rash, makes me whince just looking at it. hope your not too stiff this morning.


 
Still sore enough on the right hip so decided to wimp out and drive in today. We've a weeks cycling holiday planned from Sunday but should be grand for then.


----------



## tallliman (7 Jul 2017)

Managed to commute today but on getting home, I've found a true wheel with a loose spoke. :-( Also worries me that the rear wheel isnt spinning freely but I can't see what's stopping it.....Might need a trip to the bike shop.

I mean it's free but stopping a lot quicker than the front one. Maybe it's me!


----------



## HLaB (8 Jul 2017)

For some reason I forgot my gloves and helmet yesterday. Given the really nice weather though I quite liked it


----------



## si_c (10 Jul 2017)

Really, really soggy ride in today. And I'd taken the mudguards off yesterday trying to locate an annoying rattle. I'd rather have the rattle than the wet arse to be frank.


----------



## tallliman (10 Jul 2017)

I really enjoyed today's commute, not sure why. Maybe it was the feeling that the completely shut a50 would've made a drive home at least an hour long!


----------



## dhd.evans (11 Jul 2017)

Pleasant ride this morning although suffering from some lingering knee discomfort from my fall last week. Endurance squats haven't helped it settle either. 

Met a WVM Council Worker this morning who just couldn't tear himself away from his mobile phone:


----------



## Threevok (11 Jul 2017)

Back to the GT this morning - with the big motor-cross style mudguards on.

A bit out of place on the road - but keeps my face and bottom dry

Funnily enough, I don't use them off-road


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (11 Jul 2017)

Told to "get active" by someone so lazy that they wanted ASDA to be a drive-thru!


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jul 2017)

Well, the rain is here so a nice wet commute home, And it doesn't let up for tomorrow mornings ride in either.


----------



## Dec66 (11 Jul 2017)

Wet on the way home. Very wet, actually, once I got past Sydenham.

Cyclist down, too, at the roundabout by the Chinese Garage at Park Langley. I didn't see what happened to him but he was being helped to his feet by his riding buddy, while a lady in late middle age repeatedly said how really sorry she was, before launching into some SMIDSY-type excuses.

Hope he's OK. I didn't hang about as his mate was there to help him and I didn't see what happened so there was no point in my sticking my oar in. Plus, I still had another mile to go and I was soaked.


----------



## gaijintendo (11 Jul 2017)

I am presently commuting by a junker fixie when the roads are dry, and still have a lot to learn. Riding in, the saddle tilted upwards, which was a pain. On a 15 minute lunch dash to collect a present my rear tube popped making my lunch a bunch longer... and on the way home there is some nuance I need to learn regarding turning whilst applying power - I pinched my left  against the cruddy saddle and only kept cycling as I was on a busy shopping road.
Still enjoying the mechanics of fixies, if not this particular day and bike.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (11 Jul 2017)

What a night to extend my commute to Chesterfield to buy a car (only for occasional use honest!)
Bloke was bemused by this drowned rat with a bicycle helmet ringing his doorbell.

Funny how people's perceptions of cycling are...he kept saying how he couldn't believe I'd cycled all the way from Sheffield....it's only 15 miles from my work and it's downhill after the Derbyshire border - you'd think I'd just completed LEL

But it was wet. Very wet.


----------



## Heigue'r (11 Jul 2017)

Got wet,Still enjoyed it though.Got a puncture right outside the door at home...First in1600 miles riding,1100 miles on this bike.Allready had a new tyre ready to go on as the stock tyre was well squared off...need to invest in a second set of shoes too I think,wet shoes first thing in the morning doesnt sound too appealing


----------



## 13 rider (11 Jul 2017)

Heigue'r said:


> Got wet,Still enjoyed it though.Got a puncture right outside the door at home...First in1600 miles riding,1100 miles on this bike.Allready had a new tyre ready to go on as the stock tyre was well squared off...need to invest in a second set of shoes too I think,wet shoes first thing in the morning doesnt sound too appealing


Fill the shoes with crunched up newspaper overnight .


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jul 2017)

13 rider said:


> Fill the shoes with crunched up newspaper overnight .




Exactly what I have had to do this evening.


----------



## dhd.evans (12 Jul 2017)

P* fairy visited halfway through my ride; realised i hadn't packed either a tube or pump this morning. Dumbass. Managed to ride awkwardly and slowly for the next 3 miles into work. Will get a new tube at lunch...


----------



## rivers (12 Jul 2017)

I rode my new bike into work for the first time today. My commute was slightly shorter than normal today as we had to pet-sit last night so I was 3 miles closer to work. I'm doing a long-ish ride tonight, so kept it gentle, and what I thought was slow, but I apparently made good progress, even with a headwind. The new ride is quite nippy, even with shite tyres...


----------



## Heigue'r (12 Jul 2017)

Bike stayed at home today.commuted by car and tube.Got home an hour later than I would on the bike due to A13 closure and cost £15 for the privelege. (Diesel used+tube fare)
Back on the bike tomorrow wind,rain,hail or shine


----------



## DrLex (12 Jul 2017)

Mollusc slalom this morning - a damp section of a back lane had a couple of dozen snails in one place. Not quite the carpet of red crabs on Christmas Island, but a novelty on the commute.


----------



## rivers (12 Jul 2017)

Extended the route home today an additional 31 miles, taking it to 47 (and a total of 59 miles for the day), and ventured up to Castle Combe with a few club mates. It was a lovely evening to be out.


----------



## dhd.evans (13 Jul 2017)

Double p* fairy this morning. Fixed one, two mins down the road it popped. Reckon the tyres are done...


----------



## Heigue'r (13 Jul 2017)

Was 1600 miles flat free..one the other eve on the rear,tyre was shot so new one,this morning hit a pothole that instantly deflated the front and bent the rim in slightly,not a kink so once I got to work I loosened off a couple of spokes and it relieved it a bit.not perfect but will do.Still beter than getting the tube i


----------



## atalanta (13 Jul 2017)

Commute itself was gorgeous, but imagine my surprise when I stepped out of the shower at work and discover I hadn't packed any clean undercrackers to wear under me work clothes...


----------



## dhd.evans (14 Jul 2017)

Swapped the 1100mi-taxed Schwalbe Ones last night for the stock Hutchison Equinox tyres. Heavier feeling but at least they're solid and don't let in the punctures. Consequently managed a full commute this morning. 

I did meet these dickheads though:


----------



## Threevok (14 Jul 2017)

Hit 48 seconds on the Fire Station hill - on a single-speed !!!

That equals my record - set on my GT Avalanche


----------



## fossyant (14 Jul 2017)

Tried to use a Mobike from the station to the office. (It's a 30 minute walk).

Not one until I was near work and the four there were all out of action. Pah. Hopefully I'll find one later as I'm meeting my wife when she finishes. If I find a bike later it means I can have a swift beer before. If not it's a 30 minute walk


----------



## MiK1138 (14 Jul 2017)

Halfway to work admiring the rider in front of me's nice rucksack when I realized I didn't have my own. DOH!.


----------



## Tom B (14 Jul 2017)

Was working from a different location today inexplicably it took 20mins more to travel 8.3 miles as opposed to the usual 6.


Yesterday somewhere at somepoint I stood in a big dog turd... Right on the cleat, squished turd all around the cleat, mounting slots and shoe tread. Didn't notice till I got home. :-(


----------



## Tom B (14 Jul 2017)

atalanta said:


> Commute itself was gorgeous, but imagine my surprise when I stepped out of the shower at work and discover I hadn't packed any clean undercrackers to wear under me work clothes...



Comanmando, dirty grids or worst of all, borrowed gruds?

I've only once got to work and discovered no dry socks/grids once. 

Now all my new packs of grids/socks go via a stay in my locker. Coupled with my disorganised chaotic stumble through life it ensures a steady stream of new grids entering circulation.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (17 Jul 2017)

Nothing beats 2 weeks of _hors categorie_ climbs to perk oneself up on one's commute. 
Hills? What hills?


----------



## si_c (17 Jul 2017)

Lovely ride in today. No sounds from the bike except the chain running over the sprockets. Totally eventless trip in. Perfect.


----------



## Alfa GT (17 Jul 2017)

Narrowly missed buy a tipper truck and a massive scaffolding pole sticking out of the back! I took down the companies name and will write them a polite(ish) email. Need to invest in a helmet cam!


----------



## HLaB (18 Jul 2017)

I'm definitely getting forgetful in my old age. I remembered the sensors for transfer to my commuting bike but lol I forgot the computer  I kind of liked it  also took a detour down what is normally a rat run as its closed to traffic fo 33 days and that was  too


----------



## Threevok (18 Jul 2017)

Curious lack of Cockwombles on the road today. Half-term must be approaching


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jul 2017)

Threevok said:


> Curious lack of Cockwombles on the road today. Half-term must be approaching




It is. In Bromley half the schools have finished, half tomorrow.
So looking forward to nice and clear routes for the next 8 weeks.


----------



## Clanghead (18 Jul 2017)

Threevok said:


> Curious lack of Cockwombles on the road today.



They were all on their way back from Southampton where they had a jamboree event on Monday morning...


----------



## gbb (18 Jul 2017)

Yesterday's commute.
14 miles in, mostly slightly uphill, no showers at work so I tend to reign myself in and try not to overheat. Good ride in, a couple modestly close passes but otherwise all quiet.
Home run...its too nice to miss the chance of an extended ride so off home via some country lanes from Alconbury to Upton, Coppingford, Sawtry to Peterborough.
One Little Egret at Sawtry Fen and surprisingly not one red kite over a farm near Stilton...you can occasionally see 20 or 30 of them congregating over some particular fields...i suspect someone is feeding them on a regular basis....but not yesterday obviously 

Circa 35 miles total.


----------



## si_c (18 Jul 2017)

Cracking tailwind on the way home today, lots of PRs


----------



## rivers (19 Jul 2017)

Slow commute in this morning, headwind the entire way. I overslept, so left an hour later than normal. Holy hell, traffic at the hour. It took me ages to get to the start of the B2B.


----------



## Threevok (19 Jul 2017)

Uneventful ride in this morning - except someone in an Enterprise van beeping at me on the roundabout for no apparent reason.

That's the trouble with hire vans - you can never tell if it's someone you know - beeping to you, or someone you don't know - beeping at you 

So I waved and gave them "the bird" in the same gesture - just to cover all bases


----------



## TheJDog (19 Jul 2017)

I saw someone nearly get killed yesterday. Someone was turning right at a junction and a lorry who'd just overtaken a bike slowed down and pulled in a bit to squeeze past on the left, not realising or caring that the bike had blithely started riding up the inside of the lorry. I think the lorry actually hit the rider on the side and his wheels were right up against the kerb, but you wouldn't have thought it to look at him. Like he was out for a pleasant evening! Barely slowed down, carried on like nothing had happened.


----------



## palinurus (19 Jul 2017)

Stepped in some dogshit and it got all stuck in my left cleat. I hardly even walked anywhere, just stopped briefly to take my morning photograph (I send one to Ms. P. each day when I get to work)


----------



## palinurus (19 Jul 2017)

Also I think you've all been shitting me. Punctures aren't real. _I _never get them.


----------



## palinurus (19 Jul 2017)

Tom B said:


> Yesterday somewhere at somepoint I stood in a big dog turd... Right on the cleat, squished turd all around the cleat, mounting slots and shoe tread. Didn't notice till I got home. :-(



There's a lot of it about.


----------



## KneesUp (20 Jul 2017)

It was drizzling when I left home.

I was very wet when I arrived at work.

That is all.


----------



## Saluki (20 Jul 2017)

I only commute a mile each way but today was mad. 3 close passes, one close enough to thump on his van. One bloke pulled out and another overtook as I was turning righ. Apparently he was in a hurry and did see me. 

Good job I work at a hospital


----------



## L Q (20 Jul 2017)

Very very wet this morning.


----------



## si_c (20 Jul 2017)

Was pissing down before I left the house this morning, but by the time I had got the bike out and was ready to leave it had stopped. Dry run in with just a couple of impatient nobbers.


----------



## Arjimlad (20 Jul 2017)

palinurus said:


> Stepped in some dogshit and it got all stuck in my left cleat. I hardly even walked anywhere, just stopped briefly to take my morning photograph (I send one to Ms. P. each day when I get to work)


I suppose it gave you something different to photograph, though !


----------



## KnackeredBike (20 Jul 2017)

Cycling gods testing me this morning. Had an interview at work for a promotion. Forecast dry. Get up to hear heavy rain outside. After getting a cup of tea rain has eased off so cycle in, albeit with slightly damp trousers.

Someone else in the changing room was wringing out their socks so I probably got it light.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Jul 2017)

palinurus said:


> Also I think you've all been shitting me. Punctures aren't real. _I _never get them.



Ooops.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (20 Jul 2017)

Again the weather does not fail to disappoint


----------



## tallliman (20 Jul 2017)

Had a very close pass yesterday. The car passed me at a roundabout pinch point about 2 inches from my handlebars. I shouted to ask for some space as he sped off. Got to the top of the little climb after this and found he'd stopped to apologise to me quite politely as he'd known I was there but was focussing on the approaching car. I was surprised how apologetic he was!


----------



## TheJDog (21 Jul 2017)

Still fuming about a woman who close passed me this morning, and she blamed me for cycling in the middle of the road (i.e. not even a very strong secondary with a pinch point for pedestrians protruding from the left).


----------



## Threevok (21 Jul 2017)

A very wet and largely uneventful ride - but the behaviour of motorist I saw, left me thinking "Why do they drive faster in the wet? Are they afraid of getting drenched if they don't get from A to B quickly?"


----------



## RoubaixCube (21 Jul 2017)

Was close passed by a cabbie with a rectum full of 'must get in front syndrome' rather then give way. Lights changed at less than 50yrds so he came to a stop and i filtered past on the left and plonked myself right in front of him while waiting for lights to change again


----------



## keithmac (22 Jul 2017)

Nearly got wiped out by a Pullman bust this morning on a roundabout.

He had seen me approaching but still carried straight on over the roundabout regardless..

All okay though as he waved at me as I was braking to avoid being run over.

Deffinitely helmet cam time I think..


----------



## RoubaixCube (22 Jul 2017)

A little bit of drizzle ended up being a steady downpour, route home was absolutely soaked with surface water. I only had a jersey and gilet on but switched to a rain jacket when it didnt seem to be any chance of it letting up. I still got a bit of a soaking as i was in my shorts but my core was 'relatively dry' 

Braking was the usual hair raising 'runaway train' of an experience though for the most part. drivers seemed to be well behaved so there was no serious 'brown pants' moments as i ploughed forward towards my doom.

Rain finally stopped as i was arriving at the top of my road... bloody typical british weather!


----------



## Jenkins (22 Jul 2017)

Absolute bugger of a day. I'm only working this weekend as the three rostered staff are on leave and I'll have a weekend in October off instead. 

Weather forecast for light showers so I used the new Spa Elan to check the mudguard setup - fifteen minutes in and the heavens opened confirming that Spa fitted them nicely. Unfortunately it meant somebody made a run out from between parked cars on my right so he didn't get wet getting to his car - straight into my path. The only damage to the bike is a front wheel that needs trueing and a slight scuff to the right shifter and pedal, but I landed on my back smashing my phone which was in a jersey pocket and sustaining what I thought was just a bump to the back of my head.

However at work I found that I'd sufered a cut which was bleding quite nicely so applied paper towels on a regular basis, including during a cargo inspection. After 4 hours of this I made a quick trip to the local minor injuries clinic where the duty nurse commented that she could see my skull and wrote out referral papers for A & E in Ipswich and applied a large padded dressing.

Being the only person on duty, I had to go back to work for a couple more hours, then shut the office, went home and changed bikes before heading to A & E only to be the lucky recipient of a puncture on the way up Goodness knows what those passing thought of a bloke with a bloodied, thick headband style bandage changing a tube. 

Half a dozen stitches and a bit of glueing later at A & E I was on the way home where the working day finished as it started - with more rain.


----------



## Threevok (23 Jul 2017)

Bugger 

Glad you're OK @Jenkins


----------



## fossyant (23 Jul 2017)

Jenkins said:


> Absolute bugger of a day. I'm only working this weekend as the three rostered staff are on leave and I'll have a weekend in October off instead.
> 
> Weather forecast for light showers so I used the new Spa Elan to check the mudguard setup - fifteen minutes in and the heavens opened confirming that Spa fitted them nicely. Unfortunately it meant somebody made a run out from between parked cars on my right so he didn't get wet getting to his car - straight into my path. The only damage to the bike is a front wheel that needs trueing and a slight scuff to the right shifter and pedal, but I landed on my back smashing my phone which was in a jersey pocket and sustaining what I thought was just a bump to the back of my head.
> 
> ...



Stuff work. A hole in the head is a hospital trip. Hope you didn't drip all over the floor.

No potty on your bonce then? I'll stop there as the 'CC police' will turn up. Only asking as it sounds nasty. 

A smashed phone won't be cheap.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Jul 2017)

Thanks both, last day of 7 consecutive 7am starts today so took it easy but no pain or reaction to yesterday - got very wet again on the way home though!

@fossyant - phone was only a Moto G4 so picked up a refrubished one from Argos on Ebay for £100 and I won't comment on the skid lid to keep this safe from the moderators. I didn't realise it was a hole in the head until the Minor Injuries Unit nurse commented as I thought it was just one of those cuts or grazes that refused to heal properly. Normally I wouldn't have worried about work, but not going in would have meant losing the weekend I'm taking off in October in exchange where I've got a hotel & tickets booked for a race meeting and I know which I prefer.


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Jul 2017)

A nice dry ten miles into work today. I have uploaded footage of this close pass on the police website, though, in case they feel able to send a letter or something..


----------



## gaijintendo (24 Jul 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> A nice dry ten miles into work today. I have uploaded footage of this close pass on the police website, though, in case they feel able to send a letter or something..


I get stressed that my car is going to get scratched by another car in the Lidl car park. Why do these people have no fear?


----------



## si_c (24 Jul 2017)

Easy 13 miles this morning, reasonable tailwind and nothing worth remembering otherwise, a rather boring commute tbfh.


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Jul 2017)

gaijintendo said:


> I get stressed that my car is going to get scratched by another car in the Lidl car park. Why do these people have no fear?



I wondered if it is a new car & the driver thought he was still in his old Mini..


----------



## DrLex (24 Jul 2017)

Ethical dilemma of the day- saw an injured rabbit hauling itself on to the verge this morning - back legs not working, so probably just clipped by a car. Should I have stopped to
Reposition it back on a road for dispatch
Check whether a multi tool or zip tie can be used as a humane killer
Call RSPCA to leave a message (7:15)
Put it in my musette to take to the vet (10 miles on)?
I callously pedalled on, and thought of earlier in the year when I'd found a similar-stricken cat outside my office and taken it to the nearby vet. (Cat was sadly put down, as no chip and too injured).


----------



## KneesUp (24 Jul 2017)

DrLex said:


> Put it in my musette ....


https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/mr-mcgregors-rabbit-pie


----------



## DrLex (24 Jul 2017)

KneesUp said:


> https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/mr-mcgregors-rabbit-pie


I was tempted.
Dead rabbit (unsquashed) in the same spot this morning, so either Nature took its course or it's a dangerous spot for bunnies. Decided against Survivalist breakfast opportunity.


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Jul 2017)

@DrLex 

Probably not great to put a bunny into the office fridge unless already skinned & bagged up, really. If you find a wounded one again, breaking its neck is swift and can be done without implements. Sad to see.


----------



## Sixmile (25 Jul 2017)

Lovely ride into work this morning. I was in nice and early, had my shower and put on my work clothes and dandered up to the canteen for a coffee. Back down at my desk and felt movement in my left sock. Pulled off my shoe and sock and shook out a big earwig, lovely.


----------



## si_c (25 Jul 2017)

Steady headwind on the way in this morning, but hit most of the lights on green so made good progress. First time commuting this way over summer, so interesting now the schools are off how busy it is around 9am, I'd have expected it to be quieter.


----------



## gaijintendo (25 Jul 2017)

I reunited a WVM with the phone he dropped onto the road from his cab at some earlier point. He seemed grateful. Another success for WVM/Cyclist relations.


----------



## KneesUp (26 Jul 2017)

Day 2 of working in the school holidays (I'm lucky enough to have arranged to do one day on, one day off) and therefore day 2 of riding to work every time I work over the school holidays. 

It is pouring down, I was late, and the do-it-all bike with mudguards on both wheels is in the middle of the bike shed, so I took the road bike, which only has a mudguard on the back wheel as I couldn't get the front one to fit. I decided it would be fine, because when as a kid I used to ride without any guards at all it was only the wet back and 'arris that bothered me. Since then I've not ridden a bike in the wet without guards all round ...

Anyway, I'm at work and changed, and basically dry apart from what I have to pass off as a hairstyle these days, but the shoes I wore to work have - at a guess - enough water in them to fill a mug. I'm not going to check. This means I am wearing some very old trainers I keep at work for when I need to paint stuff, but as long as I don't let customers see my feet it'll be fine. To be fair it's like sitting at my desk in slippers.


----------



## Ciar (26 Jul 2017)

Wind and more wind, so far this week has consisted of wind ;-)


----------



## Leaway2 (26 Jul 2017)

Just avoided the rain by minutes .


----------



## Threevok (26 Jul 2017)

Nearly got broadsided at a roundabout by "white van man" who also tried undertake me as I exited.

Fair play - he did put his hand up afterwards

Nice bloke. Would probably have sent a wreath - had he killed me.


----------



## gaijintendo (27 Jul 2017)

Today I taught demonstrated, in an extremely snobby way, that jumping lights saves nearly no time, by catching up with the chap by the next lights, and utterly ruining myself in the process...
It was just so unbearable to watch. He'd poke out massively in front of the little green bicycle box to find his moment. Right across traffic. Nip speedily up the narrow side of slowly starting traffic... Then once at speed, from the left of the road indicate right (up a one way road) and expect cars to stop for him).
It boils my blood, and probably describes me when I started cycling a commute. That can't be true... Can it? I must have had more sense than this guy... hmm.


----------



## Dec66 (27 Jul 2017)

So, I was on my usual route round the E&C. I pulled off the cycle lane where it ends into the bus lane at the North End of the roundabout. As I'm doing so there's a "lady" cycling along, a fair way from the curb, on a Pendleton-type bike, looking confident enough, so I pulled out.

Obviously she wasn't as confident as I thought, as she let out a "whoooooah", despite me not crossing her path, swerving, or being any nearer than four or five feet away from her.

I said to her it was OK, I'd seen her and I wasn't anywhere near her, but she decided to have a go at me, saying "yes, but I didn't know you weren't about to cross". She then followed that up with "you know the main block to people cycling is fear?" So, at that point, I accepted to myself that I'd misread her confidence and ability, and apologized to her. Not good enough, seemingly, as she continued to bleat on, so as the lights changed I apologized again, sincerely, and wished her a nice day.

To which she turned around at me with her camera and shouted at me that I was a "tw@t". What a charming woman.

I imagine she's now showing everyone a picture of the killer MAMIL a**ehole from hell on his million pound bike who pulled across her path at 40mph, missing her by inches, causing her to swerve wildly into the (non existent) traffic before showering her with a stream of vile invective, and how she had the last word.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jul 2017)

Dec66 said:


> So, I was on my usual route round the E&C. I pulled off the cycle lane where it ends into the bus lane at the North End of the roundabout. As I'm doing so there's a "lady" cycling along, a fair way from the curb, on a Pendleton-type bike, looking confident enough, so I pulled out.
> 
> Obviously she wasn't as confident as I thought, as she let out a "whoooooah", despite me not crossing her path, swerving, or being any nearer than four or five feet away from her.
> 
> ...




I have heard about this woman. She's been mentioned a few times on BR. Well it sounds like the woman they have talked about. There's a you tube video of her. She like to shout and use her camera phone. I'll try dig it out for you see if it's the same woman.


----------



## Leaway2 (27 Jul 2017)

ianrauk said:


> I have heard about this woman. She's been mentioned a few times on BR. Well it sounds like the woman they have talked about. There's a you tube video of her. She like to shout and use her camera phone. I'll try dig it out for you see if it's the same woman.


BR?


----------



## Dec66 (27 Jul 2017)

ianrauk said:


> I have heard about this woman. She's been mentioned a few times on BR. Well it sounds like the woman they have talked about. There's a you tube video of her. She like to shout and use her camera phone. I'll try dig it out for you see if it's the same woman.


Seriously? Wow... I'd be interested in seeing that :-)


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jul 2017)

Dec66 said:


> Seriously? Wow... I'd be interested in seeing that :-)




Found the video. Is this her?


----------



## Dec66 (27 Jul 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Found the video. Is this her?



Yep!

I've been a victim of a vigilante...


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jul 2017)

Dec66 said:


> Yep!
> 
> I've been a victim of a vigilante...




I think I remember in the thread, and I still can't find it. If you look carefully, you can see the phone is not a camera phone. just an old style numeric pad phone. So you can sleep easy.

Edit: In fact it mentions it in the video.


----------



## Dec66 (27 Jul 2017)

ianrauk said:


> I think I remember in the thread, and I still can't find it. If you look carefully, you can see the phone is not a camera phone. just an old stsule numeric pad phone. So you can sleep easy.


Yep, it looked like a Nokia 3310. But it could have been the new one rather than the original 

I'll be ready for her next time


----------



## Shut Up Legs (28 Jul 2017)

The Alpine high continues: the Alps have really toughened up my legs, and I barely noticed the many hills on my commutes this week. I just pushed my _Machinery of Joy_ along effortlessly, it seemed.


----------



## DrLex (28 Jul 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> @DrLex
> 
> Probably not great to put a bunny into the office fridge unless already skinned & bagged up, really. If you find a wounded one again, breaking its neck is swift and can be done without implements. Sad to see.


Three carcasses this morning. Myxomatosis, perhaps? Didn't stop to check for lumps.


----------



## Threevok (28 Jul 2017)

I saw a live rabbit this morning, although, judging by it's timing and chosen direction to run, it may not live much longer


----------



## Lonestar (29 Jul 2017)

Long job today.Was disappointed with my speed on the early ride in as I was sluggish...Coming back was apprehensive probably due to the rain.Had seen plenty of cyclists at work all day.On the Prudential Ride thingy....So on the wet commute back I got past Tower Gateway heading for the Shadwell/Limehouse direction to go on the usual Canning Town route. in the eastern direction.A cyclist with the Prudental plastic bag thingy on his back like a rucksack thingy of who I had caught...but had impressive legs and a geared bike which looked like he could have beat me for pace and eaten me for breakfast...So he asked directions for Stratford....He had cycled from Waterloo (after getting a train from Guildford) and somehow found himself on the CS 3...Apparently he was going to catch a cab from where he started off from Waterloo but the cabbie had quoted £45 for him and his bike....So I've gone blank as I was so fixed in my route.I got him to follow me and used an old route...Turned off at Limehouse...Up White Horse Lane/Aston Street onto the CS 2 near Mile End and I got him to Stratford.Don't know where his hotel was,though.

That's the first time I've used the CS 2 from the Mile End direction in quite a while.

Apparently he's on the ride tomorrow.I'd never trust him with my directions...he'd end up in Bristol.


----------



## Arjimlad (31 Jul 2017)

During the school summer holidays I can sometimes push the commute out to this 20 mile route in the morning. I was wide awake at 0615 so left the house at 0715 to fit this nice route in. The only thing was that the lanes up to Leyhill were wet and muddy. Beautiful morning for a ride though !
https://www.strava.com/activities/1110036036


----------



## rivers (31 Jul 2017)

I wasn't feeling great this morning, so I left the house about an hour later than normal. It's summer, so I have that luxury since I work in a university. The B2B is insanely busy an hour later! Once I was past Fishponds, it started to quiet down a bit. I prefer it when it's quieter. Great day for a ride though, and am very much looking forward to my extended route home tonight.


----------



## si_c (31 Jul 2017)

Slow and steady ride in today, legs are a bit achey and there was a pretty steady headwind all the way in so I just wasn't feeling it. Couple of bell ends in vans today as well.


----------



## RoubaixCube (31 Jul 2017)

Beautiful afternoon commute to work. Sun is out with a rather strong breeze to keep things cool. Rain clouds are looming though  hopefully it will be just a little splash as forecast then a few buckets. Im not quite kitted out for a heavy downpour


----------



## Ciar (31 Jul 2017)

Nothing exciting weather improved since last week, but still windy ;-)


----------



## RoubaixCube (1 Aug 2017)

Beautiful commute home, Not too cold and not too breezy either -- the perfect conditions for any long night ride!

f**kin smashed it after half way to make up for lost time at a set of lights at a junction that was being absolutely retarded. I was waiting at least two to three mins while the lights changed for everyone else twice and me and the folks behind me hadnt moved an inch. I got annoyed with the wait after the lights changed AGAIN for the other folks and decided to push out and jumped it... Still managed a respectable 29mins which is bang in the middle in of my commute times.

b*******d lights!!


----------



## dfthe1 (1 Aug 2017)

Only been cycle commuting a few weeks -- 11 miles each way. Upgraded to a carbon bike on Friday and the difference is very noticeable. Did my fastest ride home (and, in fact, fastest average speed of any ride) today at just short of 20mph.


----------



## rivers (1 Aug 2017)

I had a nice ride in today. I left at my normal time, so the B2B was much quieter. Made it to work in an hour an 2 minutes today, way down from an hour and 36 minutes a year ago. I wasn't even really trying today, and actually thought I was going a bit slow.


----------



## dhd.evans (1 Aug 2017)

Back on it after two weeks of annual leave - met one dummy today:


----------



## Shut Up Legs (1 Aug 2017)

I wish I was still in France, and not just because of the more considerate motorists. The minimum temperature prediction for the coming night where I live is 0 degrees.  The ride to work tomorrow will be a chilly one.


----------



## Leaway2 (1 Aug 2017)

A van pulled out of a side road without looking. I swerved to avoid him. He braked and stalled the van. Very quiet on the the roads.


----------



## hennbell (1 Aug 2017)

dhd.evans said:


> Back on it after two weeks of annual leave - met one dummy today:



here in Canada you can turn right at a red light after stopping. Most people slow down and give way if necessary but don't normally stop.


----------



## dhd.evans (2 Aug 2017)

hennbell said:


> here in Canada you can turn right at a red light after stopping. Most people slow down and give way if necessary but don't normally stop.



Not in the UK unfortunately - it's hella dangerous IMHO.

This morning's commute was quiet but yesterday eve brought a new kind of numpty out:


----------



## Ciar (2 Aug 2017)

Nothing exciting to report, yet more headwind honestly crossing from NE to East is a pitta, saying that last night i had a tailwind briefly until i hit stratford and it was sidewind funtastic ;-)


----------



## ianrauk (2 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4904555, member: 1314"]Wet and windy and cold(ish). No bother. London weather for London peeps.[/QUOTE]


Indeed.. thoroughly foul for the cycle commute home. Wet and windy.. a right nightmare.
But jully fun in a weird London type way.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (2 Aug 2017)

Went my old route as it was raining and the busway is no good in the rain

As it's all busy roads it makes me work harder but it was more enjoyable than the busway which is monotonous but safe

Made me realise how lazy I had become on the busway


----------



## Jenkins (2 Aug 2017)

Another one to suffer from a wet & windy commute. 

Good news for the day - the Spa Elan only needed the front wheel trueing and the front brake fluid topping off after last Saturday's off (total £27.50) with everything else checking out OK, the bad news was having to drive into Ipswich at rush hour to collect it - I'd forgotten how bad it could be when you can't filter, use advance stop lines or simply get off and push to avoid the queues.


----------



## dhd.evans (3 Aug 2017)

Managed a 16mi TT over my lunchbreak yesterday whilst the weather was scorchio - the trip home from work was rather miserable, dreich and wet. No knobheads to report. This morning however:


----------



## Glow worm (3 Aug 2017)

dhd.evans said:


> Managed a 16mi TT over my lunchbreak yesterday whilst the weather was scorchio - the trip home from work was rather miserable, dreich and wet. No knobheads to report. This morning however:




I get stuff like that all the time. Dreadful driving and I'm not sure about lack of awareness, perhaps more of simply not giving a f**k!


----------



## Tin Pot (3 Aug 2017)

So I've scouted out the bike stand areas, got myself a locker, found the shower and scouted out a few scenic routes in to work...but do I really want to start long bike commutes again, that is the question.


----------



## tallliman (3 Aug 2017)

@Tin Pot, yes!

As for me, chasing a chap up a hill today led me to the end of my first 5 miles a minute quicker than normal. Kept pushing on and finished the 16.8miles (900ft climbing) in under 56 mins, a new record!


----------



## ManiaMuse (3 Aug 2017)

Got taken out by some prick in a VW Polo this morning who then fled without even stopping to see if I was alright.

Cycling along, minding my own business, matching my speed to traffic which was slowing down for a junction ahead. Polo prick decides to buzz me at speed, clearly hadn't noticed the slower moving traffic ahead, slams on the brakes, skids to a stop narrowly avoiding hitting the car in front.

I, on the other hand, try to do an emergency stop but there is literally nowhere to go as the prick swerved to the left at the same time. All happened so quickly, grabbed the front brake which I was covering but had no time to get any rear brake/get my weight backwards and it was downhill as well so the inevitable result was me going over the handlebars after a valiant artistic endo attempt. Managed to fend off the rear of the car with my hand/elbow as I went down and rolled a bit.

Get up and shout at the car and gesture to him to stop but he starts moving off as the traffic ahead starts moving again. Grab the passenger door and start banging on the window and he stares at me but still drives off regardless (and jumps a red light a bit further ahead as well...). Managed to memorise the numberplate which tallies up to the make/model and colour of the car on Gov.UK so pretty sure I got it right.

A few people stop including the lady behind me who fortunately was switched on enough not to run me over and a pedestrian who saw the driver drive off despite my attempts to get him to pull over.

Ring 999 but they aren't interested unless there are injuries, tell me to go to the police station. Get a voicemail on the way there saying that some other people have reported it though. Get to the police station but they tell me to go to the hospital first because I said my elbow and shoulder hurt a bit. Spent about an hour there but they weren't too concerned. Nothing broken and can move everything, just a bit of a lump on my elbow. Went back to the police station and filled in some forms and gave them my witness details.

Bike seems mostly ok surprisingly, left shifter a bit scratched and left dops bent (bent back easily enough), otherwise think it just flopped onto the non-derailleur side at slow-ish speed after bucking me off.

Not holding my breath for anything to happen as neither myself or the bike were seriously injured/damaged, but they have the registration and a few witnesses so maybe I will get lucky.


----------



## dhd.evans (3 Aug 2017)

ManiaMuse said:


> Got taken out by some prick in a VW Polo this morning who then fled without even stopping to see if I was alright.
> 
> Cycling along, minding my own business, matching my speed to traffic which was slowing down for a junction ahead. Polo prick decides to buzz me at speed, clearly hadn't noticed the slower moving traffic ahead, slams on the brakes and skids to a stop and narrowly avoids hitting the car in front.
> 
> ...



That's shitty bud, make sure you follow usual protocols and GWS.


----------



## Ciar (3 Aug 2017)

Last night i expected rain and lots of it, boy did it disappoint, not one drop on the ride home!

This morning just was headwind tastic, felt like i did a 9 mile spinning class


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Aug 2017)

ManiaMuse said:


> Got taken out by some prick in a VW Polo this morning who then fled without even stopping to see if I was alright.
> 
> Cycling along, minding my own business, matching my speed to traffic which was slowing down for a junction ahead. Polo prick decides to buzz me at speed, clearly hadn't noticed the slower moving traffic ahead, slams on the brakes and skids to a stop and narrowly avoids hitting the car in front.
> 
> ...



Nasty, hope they can catch up with the dangerous little twerp, hope you & the bike are better soon.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (3 Aug 2017)

If it was t for the fact it was still daylight when I left work I would have sworn it was November
Shite weather


----------



## tallliman (4 Aug 2017)

4 days cycling this week and now 3 days of trains and busses. At least it's not the car. 

Just sat at Lufbra station thinking that by bike I'd have been there by now!


----------



## dhd.evans (4 Aug 2017)

Got squeezed between traffic island and pavement this morning by a faux-by-faux; generally displeased, echoed the sentiments. Have video but.... what's the point?


----------



## RoubaixCube (4 Aug 2017)

ManiaMuse said:


> Got taken out by some prick in a VW Polo this morning who then fled without even stopping to see if I was alright.
> 
> Cycling along, minding my own business, matching my speed to traffic which was slowing down for a junction ahead. Polo prick decides to buzz me at speed, clearly hadn't noticed the slower moving traffic ahead, slams on the brakes, skids to a stop narrowly avoiding hitting the car in front.
> 
> ...



You should of flicked his wing mirror clean off when you had the chance. Not quite an eye for an eye but at least he would have to pay out to get it fixed. 

I also have no hope of the police raising a finger against this guy but we can only hope he may have had further reports made to warrant an officer knocking on his door


----------



## ManiaMuse (4 Aug 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> You should of flicked his wing mirror clean off when you had the chance. Not quite an eye for an eye but at least he would have to pay out to get it fixed.
> 
> I also have no hope of the police raising a finger against this guy but we can only hope he may have had further reports made to warrant an officer knocking on his door


I didn't have a chance, he just stared and me for a moment, I could see the cogs in his brain deciding what to do next, and then he drove off.

The police were helpful enough but seemed to be box ticking and as I wasn't seriously injured nor my bike smashed to pieces then I think it's been put in the lower priority category. Refered to the traffic collision department or whatever it is called but haven't heard anything.

But yeah, as you say at least there are some reports against the vehicle with a few witness reports in case they are involved in another incident (I have the strangest feeling that this exact vehicle might have done a really dangerous left hook to me a bit further up the road a while back). I'm sure I will spot the vehicle again at some point in the future if it is local, I have the registration in my head.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Aug 2017)

Left work 25 minutes later than normal tonight. Decided to still do my normal route and with a combination of luck at all the junctions and cycle paths getting out of town, no wind since I can't remember when and a bit of effort from me I was only 5 minutes later home than I normally am 

Will sleep well tonight


----------



## si_c (8 Aug 2017)

Riding in a strong secondary up to a set of lights when a cockwomble in a BMW decides to fly past me at twice my speed honking his horn only 3 inches from my handlebars. Rarely have I been so angry.


----------



## KnackeredBike (8 Aug 2017)

I was cycling yesterday to a training day. Part of the road is a long downhill with lots of junctions. Normally everyone just trundles along together as there is little point in overtaking.

Had a nasty punishment pass by a Volvo driver. Mentally cursed him to the ends of the earth.

Passed at a queue for a roundabout. Moved out into primary as the road narrows because of parked cars.

Next moment... an even closer punishment pass, to get into the few metres of space between me and the car in front that you want when pelting downhill.

At the traffic lights at the bottom of the hill cycled up to his drivers window and banged on it saying some unrepeatable comments on his driving.

Further along the road opens up and I braced myself for another punishment pass. But... lovely overtake with about 4 metres of space. Either he learned a lesson or thought I was unhinged and would go total psycho next time I caught him up.


----------



## Threevok (8 Aug 2017)

10 yards from my front door - a Braces bread lorry just pulls out from it's parked position outside our local shop, with no indication - narrowly missing a young girl in her Fiat 500 who was about to go past.

He then proceeded to drive straight at me on my side of the road, forcing me into the railings.

All this, while using his mobile phone - oblivious to the girl's beeping and my fist-shaking.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (8 Aug 2017)

Classic weather forecast fail
90% chance of rain for hours and not a drop

30 miles on the bso is good for the soul!!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (8 Aug 2017)

Threevok said:


> 10 yards from my front door - a Braces bread lorry just pulls out from it's parked position outside our local shop, with no indication - narrowly missing a young girl in her Fiat 500 who was about to go past.
> 
> He then proceeded to drive straight at me on my side of the road, forcing me into the railings.
> 
> All this, while using his mobile phone - oblivious to the girl's beeping and my fist-shaking.



Make sure you report it if poss


----------



## Simontm (8 Aug 2017)

First commute since Feb and a new route. Think I'm ditching the Battersea Park segment as those speed bumps are bound to do one on my wheels eventually. Blimey there's a lot of cyclists on the Embankment. Had to go onto roadside to overtake them. Good to see. 
On the way back via Wimbledon missed my turn so a wee detour onto Ebury Road to get back to Chelsea Bridge. Tomorrow think I'll try CS7 to Clapham.
Oh yes, numpty count: 1 Me! Coming into Parliament Square noticed the bike light went green but didn't realise the main lights ahead were turning red until it was too late and I became an RLJ -idiot!


----------



## Tom B (9 Aug 2017)

About 12 months ago I complained to the local bus Co.about an extremely close pass seeking words of advice to the driver. To my amazement the company (medium sized independent) did an investigation reviewed cctv etc and replied agreeing with me and taking action. 

Yesterday I wrote to the same company asking them to pass on my thanks and compliments to another of their drivers who executed an excellent patient pass at what it a rubbish left kink that often results in a squeeze. 

I think contacting to highlight good is as important if not more important than complaints.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Aug 2017)

Well that was very lucky. The weather report is for a foul wet commute this morning. But the route in was dry, even with a bit of sun. Turned the corner into my place of work's road and the heaven's opened. Got in through the door just before the heavy rain came down. Not looking great for the return home later during the day though.


----------



## si_c (9 Aug 2017)

Another flaming cockwomble on the way in today. Decided to honk me whilst close passing with his wife pointing at the adjacent shared use path. Only to stop at the red light 100m further up. Pulled up beside him and informed him that I had every right to use the road, but the nob kept pointing at me and pointing at the path, so I told him what I thought of him, as I hadn't had breakfast and was already in a poor mood. made myself feel better by slipping in front of him and having problems clipping in and getting moving. And doing it again at the next lights.

Childish perhaps, but he really pissed me off.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Aug 2017)

I got wet three times yesterday and again this morning. Dinner time commute today was dry though and it's looking brighter for the home leg. Winds picked up again though.


----------



## Simontm (9 Aug 2017)

Morning took the CS7 route to Clapham. Fast but lethal route with a fair few cyclists gunning it and tons of unobservant drivers. One fella was coasting it on an electric bike then cycling whenever someone overtook him so he could pass again, I finally shook him off on the Balham climb. The rain was drizzley but a note on what was to come.
Afternoon took me onto the Kings Road for the 15 mile backstroke. Urgh, that was wet. To much traffic meant I couldn't really get much pace up till around Parson Green and the occasional swimming pool appearance meant some care was needed. Over Putney Bridge, bizarrely my best time up Priory, through the park then home to pour the water out of my shoes! 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## HarryTheDog (9 Aug 2017)

On the commute this morning I got stuck on a large pedestrian traffic island with a tramp/vagrant bloke with all his wordly possesions strapped to a old full sus MTB. He looked my bike up and down and remarked on my bike, apologising for the state of his. I was struck that he was a obviously articulate inteligent guy and chatted to him for a while, missing a change of the lights. I cycled on thinking what had happpened in his life for him to end up like this.
On the way home Í ran into a muppet, cycling one handed with a umbrella not in control at all in the wind.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Aug 2017)

That was one of the heaviest rainfall's I can ever remember cycling in on a commute. It was beyond torrential. At points near impossible to see. There was also a huge amount of standing water on the road. Divvy bowlacks me, forgot my rain jacket so just ss jersey for the ride home. Luckily it wasn't cold, even with the rain. It also helped that I was pushed home by a very welcoming northwind which made for rapid progress.

Not a bad commute really lol.. in fact quite enjoyable in a silly masochistic way.

The bike is now all dry, cleaned and re-lubed ready for tomorrows supposedly dry commute.


----------



## Simontm (9 Aug 2017)

Is
[QUOTE 4912462, member: 1314"]Torrential rain as I cycled towards the Hook RDB from, erm, Hook, heading towards Surbiton. It's a narrow three lane affair with slip roads on and off the A3 squeezing everyone in. All the drivers ride fast, spray all over the place. I've taken this RDB on numerous occasions but on this occasion I decided there was too much chance of just not being seen. It is difficult to look allovers at this place when dry and clear, let alone when there's heavy rain pounding on windscreens.

Took the quieter side roads through instead.[/QUOTE]
isnt Hook Road still shut?


----------



## dhd.evans (10 Aug 2017)

Got out for a 16mi TT at lunch so took it easy on the ride home. Today's cockwomble sponsored by Ford:



The absolute spanner blew past within inches of me, and then gives me all sorts of interesting hand gestures when I indicated that he might do better to be a more considerate driver.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Aug 2017)

After yesterday evenings commute home through almost biblical conditions. The weather report for this morning was showing as dry. I woke up to rain pounding on the Velux. Oh well I though, that was a waste of time cleaning the bike last night. Got up, did my usual faffing about and sat in the conservatory waiting for the rain to pass. It was also a bit nippy out there. The thermometer only showing 11°. So on with the windcheater. 
The rain abated so it was time to hit the road. There was a fine mizzle in the air but not too wet. I thought there would be loads of standing water and puddles but once again it wasn't too bad. It ended up turning dry and being a very fine commute.
It's looking dry for the return home thank gawd, and for tomorrow too.
A distinct lack of other cycle commuters today though. The wet has scared them off I guess.


----------



## Threevok (10 Aug 2017)

Quiet commute this morning - although I had to leave earlier today

Spoiled only by nearest close pass I have ever encountered, by some cockwomble in a silver Merc MPV


----------



## RoubaixCube (10 Aug 2017)

Sunny, slightly breezy and nippy but its dry! I still don't have a good light windproof jacket after spending a few hours looking  might pick up an endura pakajaket II or whatever its called from cyclesurgery near work today


----------



## rivers (10 Aug 2017)

Bit of a difficult commute this morning as I went on a fast ride last night (that included taking 3 minutes and 26 seconds off of a fairly long climb), so my legs weren't too happy. Overall, a nice commute, but I did have to put my arm warmers on this morning.


----------



## hoppym27 (10 Aug 2017)

I have to say after only owning a bike for 3 weeks now commuting to work for me a couple of times a week is outstanding!
Instead of the horrendous traffic fighting my way through Manchester to Trafford park in the car, Im going down a scenic traffic free cycle way then on to the canal towpath...its at least 10 minutes quicker and the only traffic I have to look out for is the odd flock of canada geese and the occasional heron!


----------



## mgarl10024 (10 Aug 2017)

I managed to get to work dry, which has got to be the first time this week!


----------



## Leaway2 (10 Aug 2017)

hoppym27 said:


> I have to say after only owning a bike for 3 weeks now commuting to work for me a couple of times a week is outstanding!
> Instead of the horrendous traffic fighting my way through Manchester to Trafford park in the car, Im going down a scenic traffic free cycle way then on to the canal towpath...its at least 10 minutes quicker and the only traffic I have to look out for is the odd flock of canada geese and the occasional heron!


Nice one Hoppym27. I often travel from the airport, through Trafford park to Swinton and have encountered our feathered friends waddling across the road with the traffic waiting for them to cross. I have a picture on here somewhere of them on Westinghouse road.
The biggest problem with the cycle routes, is the amount of debris, so I tend not to use them. Cue lots of waving and pointing to the cycle path.


----------



## tallliman (10 Aug 2017)

Today's ride to/from work included the following:
1) being told to go on the cycle path for my safety (at 22mph)
2) a car pulling out from a side road nearly hitting my as I passed turning right.
3) a third broken spoke in 4 months. Hoping it's just bad luck to be honest.

Not feeling good tonight.


----------



## Simontm (10 Aug 2017)

Took my old work route through Chiswick to Kensington then through the back runs to Soho. And there were about 4 cyclists!?! Last nights weather must have put them off. To add to the surreality, green lights almost all the way.
Of course the way back gave me practically red lights all the way 
Through South Carriage Way then Old Brompton/Lillie Road. Forgot how much I like this part. Not too much traffic until Putney where I found the missing cyclists from this morning.
Numpty count: 0


----------



## Threevok (11 Aug 2017)

Nice quiet commute. This is Scratchy's last day with me. This will be a different looking bike next week.







Gonna miss this frame - we had 6,000 happy miles together


----------



## dfthe1 (14 Aug 2017)

Running a bit late today but still stopped for a few minutes to enjoy the peace and quiet with the deer at Charlecote Park.


----------



## Simontm (14 Aug 2017)

So my ride in was enlivened by the front derailleur going do-lally resulting in the chain coming off. A family friend's lad was fiddling with my bike while I was out yesterday so suspect he found the cable adjusters 
As a result it was a gingerly ride back home to find out a chain link has a bend on it  ordered a new chain so will see how I go tomorrow. I do have a power link but not sure how good it would be with shimano. 
Numpty count: 2 couple of SCRs doing a close overtake almost forced me into the back of a bus but I held my line.


----------



## dhd.evans (15 Aug 2017)

Met an absolute dickshuffler this morning who pulled out of a junction on a hill; was touching 35mph so had to take evasive action and gave out lots of sweary swears.

Otherwise a wet, pleasant ride.


----------



## tallliman (15 Aug 2017)

I ride in but feel unwell generally. Poor month for me riding to date.


----------



## si_c (15 Aug 2017)

Slight tailwind in this morning, following yesterdays pm tailwind home, so quite pacey on both trips. Easy commute in, picked up another regular commuter who works not far from me, so had a bit of a decent chat. Makes for a pleasant change instead of a solo run in.


----------



## Twizit (15 Aug 2017)

Largey uneventful commute home last night until I was buzzed by some little oyk on a L plate scooter. Must have gone past me at north of 40mph (I was doing 20+ down a railway bridge already) with an inch or two to spare. Quite clearly deliberate and I couldn't help but give him a piece of my mind at the traffic lights 30 seconds later. Not proud of the choice language used and I rarely ever see red in such a way but it completely riled me.

Clearly got the adrenaline flowing as I did the 17.5 miles back home in under an hour. Not bad from central London (legally) and only ever done once or twice before at that speed.


----------



## MiK1138 (15 Aug 2017)

hoppym27 said:


> I have to say after only owning a bike for 3 weeks now commuting to work for me a couple of times a week is outstanding!
> Instead of the horrendous traffic fighting my way through Manchester to Trafford park in the car, Im going down a scenic traffic free cycle way then on to the canal towpath...its at least 10 minutes quicker and the only traffic I have to look out for is the odd flock of canada geese and the occasional heron!


Bleddy Herons, they dont even pay Cyclepath tax innit


----------



## Simontm (15 Aug 2017)

Noisy ride in and back again but the H2 mechanic is doing my chain tomorrow- my luck with bike maintenance attm it is the safer option!
Not a lot to report except many cyclist with the sun. 
Numpty count:0


----------



## Shut Up Legs (15 Aug 2017)

I've been riding in a rain-free zone this week. Even though the local forecast was for almost certain rain yesterday, and a high chance of it on Monday, I escaped it all.  Meanwhile, my post-Alpine high continues, with my legs in fine shape.


----------



## tallliman (16 Aug 2017)

On the only bit of cycle track that I use this Morning, came round a bend at the same time as another rider. Not wide enough to go round so we collided. Not sure how I fell but landed on my left shoulder and sprained my right wrist. Hopefully it'll heal before my tour next Thursday.


----------



## rivers (16 Aug 2017)

Somehow my rear wheel fell out at the bottom of the hill into work. Everything locked up and down I came. Car behind me managed to stop, and asked if he hit me (he hadn't). Upon inspection, the rear wheel quick release was open and the wheel had fallen out. I'm not sure how this happened, as I check everything is tight and in place as I leave the house. And it was fine on last night's ride and the first 15 miles into work... I'm currently icing my knee


----------



## 13 rider (16 Aug 2017)

tallliman said:


> On the only bit of cycle track that I use this Morning, came round a bend at the same time as another rider. Not wide enough to go round so we collided. Not sure how I fell but landed on my left shoulder and sprained my right wrist. Hopefully it'll heal before my tour next Thursday.


Gws hope your alright for Sunday . Your not having much luck at the moment at least you will get a rest of the bike . Did you take the car or day off


----------



## tallliman (16 Aug 2017)

13 rider said:


> Gws hope your alright for Sunday . Your not having much luck at the moment at least you will get a rest of the bike . Did you take the car or day off



Took the car in but it hurts. Will see how I am on Saturday. Sunday certainly won't be a ton now.


----------



## Tin Pot (18 Aug 2017)

The Long Commute is back!

43.6km + 647m 

This morning, glorious sunshine!


----------



## dhd.evans (18 Aug 2017)

Went out for a lunch ride into the wind yesterday and got tailwind on my way back:







Rode home later with no desire to put effort in... and resting up today. Today's shenanigans brought to you by buses!


----------



## HarryTheDog (18 Aug 2017)

Entertainment on the way home was provided by the police chasing 2 teenagers on foot at Canning Town recreation ground, coppers were quick, one had to perform a rather good rugby tackle, the other teenager despite having a good 30 metre headstart ran out of puff and just gave up as the copper caught him.
Then I met this chap carrying his shopping home.


----------



## Simontm (18 Aug 2017)

This morning had all the markings for an accident, oil, slippery roads thanks to the early downpour and the sun bouncing off the wet, someone went down at the Kingston gate roundabout at Richmond Park. Heard the tell-tale sound and looked around to see cyclist on the floor, turned the bike but there was already someone there to help the poor sod. 
On way back had some bugger draft me all the way up Priory Lane then overtook me in the park. No wonder he looked so smug passing, I did all the work 
Numpty count:1 this guy close passed me on the Fulham Road and I raised my hand as in 'come on' rather than an eff you. I pulled up beside him and he accuse me of jumping the zebra, I hadn't, the ped had crossed, the driver was just slow moving off. He then said:'If you weren't wearing those bloody sunglasses you could see.' Hmm, with the sun low in sky, bouncing glare off the wet roads and me heading east, riiigght, not wearing sunglasses would help


----------



## HLaB (18 Aug 2017)

The only thing notable about my commute today I missed the torrential hail storm.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (21 Aug 2017)

Weather never fails to disappoint me


----------



## Threevok (21 Aug 2017)

Chain split only yards from the house
Serves me right for trying to reuse an old connector pin, while new ones were on order, and not replacing it when they arrived
10 minutes late as a result


----------



## palinurus (21 Aug 2017)

Meh.


----------



## palinurus (21 Aug 2017)

One of them blocked a roundabout so they could all follow each other.


----------



## Simontm (21 Aug 2017)

Wet ride in but no dramas except a Boris Bike deciding to turn across the South Carriage Drive cycle path just at its fastest point downhill which was a bit hairy because he dithered. Make your action and stick with it then I can work a route out 
Dry on the way back. Gave a lad a bit of encouragement as he worked his way up spankers hill with his dad. Some Allez fella overtook me on Villiers but couldn't keep the pace so easily re-overtook him - apparently this is normal for Allez riders so I've read?
Numpty count: 1 the above mentioned Boris rider but honourable mention to an achingly hip young lady, fixie, £200 sling bag, who treated red lights as a minor hindrance. How she wasn't hit in the 4 lights I saw her jump I don't know. Reason I know it was four sets of lights was that she was damned slow in between them


----------



## Jenkins (21 Aug 2017)

First dark ride home for this half of the year. Moths & bats out in force.


----------



## L Q (22 Aug 2017)

I normally have quite an uneventful 23 mile commute as 20 miles are on cycle tracks.

Last night I nearly had 2 off's both created by other cyclists.

The 1st one was a decent size group out on a ride coming towards me and the last ones not watching nearly wiped me out, had a full lock up and swerve. Not even an apology.

2nd one guy coming towards me just couldn't make his mind up what side of the track to be on so he thought he would use the lot, again another lock up avoiding him.


----------



## lazybloke (22 Aug 2017)

Swirling dank mist on the North Downs for my commute home yesterday. 
An autumnal August; time to charge my lights.


----------



## Simontm (22 Aug 2017)

Uneventful ride in although I was amused when someone overtook me early on Priory then basically blew up leading to myself and four others overtaking him with ease. 
Again uneventful return route although decided to bash through to Richmond rather than take the park which was actually fun. 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## rivers (23 Aug 2017)

I finally broke an hour on my commute into work, with a time of 59:31. I have been hovering around the hour and 2 minute mark for awhile, and I didn't think I would break it this year.


----------



## dhd.evans (23 Aug 2017)

Weather looked to be keich today so took a rest day - cleaning the machine tonight in prep for one more commute this week (tomorrow) and then a bigger 50mi ride on Saturday.


----------



## Simontm (23 Aug 2017)

Holidays must be coming to an end, a lot more traffic. Saw a variation on the RLJ, the red light creeper. He set off from every light before it changed to amber/green but was still too slow not to be overtaken. 
Had an interesting moment on the way back. Was on Fulham Palace Road heading to Putney when I saw two cop cars going hammer and tongs. Thinking they'll need to come onto my side to get round the island. I stopped. One waved his thanks while the other slightly overegged it leaving me to think he may hit me  quite surreal seeing them come straight at you at that pace.
Numpty count: 1 man in a Bentley on Regents st. Coming up to Conduit he started to edge inwards till I said oi! He wound down his window and with that West London accent that either shows breeding or drinking he enquired "You did see I was indicating?" To which I replied:"Yes but you obviously didn't see me by your passenger side."


----------



## subaqua (23 Aug 2017)

Close passed by a cockwomble in an Audi .

What was great was him walking into the meeting room 20 mins later for an interview . 

Thankfully he was shoot at interviews as well as driving . I declared the close pass at the review with other interviewers after they had made some conclusion as me .


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Aug 2017)

subaqua said:


> Close passed by a cockwomble in an Audi .
> 
> What was great was him walking into the meeting room 20 mins later for an interview .
> 
> Thankfully he was shoot at interviews as well as driving . I declared the close pass at the review with other interviewers after they had made some conclusion as me .




It would have been amusing for him to clock your cycle gear and make the connection !


----------



## subaqua (24 Aug 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> It would have been amusing for him to clock your cycle gear and make the connection !


I was cycling in what i was wearing for work . a shirt , normal formal trousers and normal shoes . 

like normal people do when riding a bike for normal reasons. ( getting somewhere )


----------



## palinurus (24 Aug 2017)

subaqua said:


> Close passed by a cockwomble in an Audi .
> 
> What was great was him walking into the meeting room 20 mins later for an interview .
> 
> Thankfully he was shoot at interviews as well as driving.



Can someone quote this so I can like it all over again?


----------



## Simontm (24 Aug 2017)

warm ride in meant lots of cyclists. Seemed to overtake a lot for no apparent reason. Evening decided to try the quiet way from South Ken to West Brompton, ok but too many lights made it slower than I planned. 
Numpty count: 2. Coming down Queens Gate some idiot decided to cross over into Imperial without noticing/caring about who was coming the other way. The other was a cyclist cutting me up when overtaking me. Don't know why a certain breed of cyclist seems incable of safely passing-probably think they're in a race.


----------



## Threevok (25 Aug 2017)

Attacked by two dogs, despite giving the owner plenty of warning of my arrival.

After suggesting to the owner that they should keep the dogs on a lead, I was then told that I didn't own the cycle path


----------



## John_S (26 Aug 2017)

This week was an absolutely lovely week of commuting!

With darker evenings looming ahead I'm making the most of it still being light for now. Plus I'm enjoying the last week or so of the quieter roads before the schools are back.

I normally only get to commute 3 days a week, because of doing nursery drop off & pick ups two days a week, but with my kids taking a week off nursery to do activities with the grandparents and me still at work that meant I had a full 5 days of commuting which was a bonus.

Luckily the weather in East Anglia was good this week and so managed to clock up 215 commuting miles which I was pleased with. The extra miles clocked up this week took me closer to my annual target of reaching 3,000 total miles as I got up to 2,389 miles so far. I know that a target of 3,000 miles isn't that high compared to some of the mileage clocked up by some on here but with long days at work plus two young kids leaving me permanently shattered I'll more than happy if I can reach 3,000 miles.

Hope that everyone has a good bank holiday weekend and fingers crossed not too much of it is spent stuck at work!

John


----------



## tallliman (27 Aug 2017)

Not necessarily a commute but having ridden through London yesterday, I have a lot of respect for those who do it every day. Constantly starting n stopping killed my legs but riding over London Bridge was lovely.


----------



## RoubaixCube (28 Aug 2017)

Working late shift today and its fooking scorching outside!


----------



## RoubaixCube (29 Aug 2017)

smashed my own PB for the commute home by more than 1 minute! Almost hitting 26mins flat for just under 8miles. 

The air was very very hot and muggy though. I was leapfrogging with a delivery lorry that seemed to be going the same direction I was as we leapfrogged for most of my trip... Im sure the drivers friend in the cab with him must of been saying "its that bast**d cyclist again! It must of been the 4th time we passed him!!"

Now for a shower and some dinner


----------



## bonker (29 Aug 2017)

Another great commute. Shame the schools will be going back shortly. I was mightily impressed by the calmness of some poor sod ( cyclist) who had a car pull out on him on the A24 between North Cheam and Ewell -- that was close.

19.5 miles in 1hr11 today, nearly 10 mins less for the last six weeks than usual. All down to traffic rather than my fitness. Tooting/Balham is still a nightmare.


----------



## Simontm (29 Aug 2017)

Went to Madness at Clapham Common yesterday so it was with gingerly intrepidation as my aching legs went over the bike this morning. Was surprisingly OK. One of those SCRs whom I suspect won't be around come winter bombed himself out when trying to take me on Priory and snuck ahead of the queue at the lights but steady wins through and I passed him at Barnes Bridge then bizarrely was on my own through to Putney. 
Quite fast pace back. looking at the hoard wanting to go to Richmond Park, I took a pass and went down to Queens Road not knowing about the roadworks 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## Arjimlad (29 Aug 2017)

Nasty close pass from a huge HGV reported to the police and the company.


----------



## Simontm (30 Aug 2017)

Uneventful trip in and back. Raining as I went into the H2 hub which stopped as I left so off came the jacket and away I go. Some keen as kept up with me on his hybrid from Priory to Spankers Hill where I slowed down when I saw a young herd and he pelted through the inside gap I made when I moved away from the deer and scared the deer into bolting 
Needless to say caught him up and overtook before the end of Pen Ponds 
Numpty count: 1 a BMW, obviously annoyed that its crown is being taken by Audi, pulled out on the Fulham road roundabout instead of giving way. 

On a numpty side note: what's with the wobbly no hands cycling by adults. Not kids, adults?


----------



## Jenkins (30 Aug 2017)

Thankfully a empty road this morning when a fully laden artic with foreign number plates pulled out of the industrial estate near work and proceeded to drive on the "wrong" side for a few hundred yards despite me trying to wave him over to the correct side.


----------



## Arjimlad (31 Aug 2017)

This chap had nosed out into the cycle paint forcing me out into the busy traffic on my right. (Picture from after I had passed the car). As I approached the junction, I gestured for him to move back (there was nothing behind him) but he gave me a blast on his horn just when I passed trying to intimidate me/give me a fright.

I stopped straight away & walked right back.

I politely pointed out that when he noses his bonnet out like that he's forcing me out into traffic which doesn't always expect me to stray from the "cycle lane" and putting me in danger.

He said he was turning right. I said that he should wait at the white line.

He had his wife & kids in the car so I felt reasonably comfortable he wasn't going to start any fight. I could have ridden off quickly if he'd got out of the car.

His wife looked mortified.

I said "you've got kids .. I just want to get home to my kids safely".

It ended well I think and I was glad to have stood up to the horn blowing cockwomble.


----------



## John_S (31 Aug 2017)

Unfortunately it was a rubbish day at work today and so after staring at 8:30 I didn't leave work until 9pm.

Therefore my plan of making the most of the light evenings before autumn descends upon us and plunges us into darkness didn't work out. Instead I was treated to a ride home in the dark as a special preview treat of what the next few months ahead holds in store for us.

Also just to really keep me on my toes tonight after a long day at work just after I'd crested a hill and was starting to head down the other side a badger ran out in front of me across the road about a metre in front of me which certainly got my attention. It would have really just topped of my day had I have been taken out by a badger.

Then about 2 minutes later a rabbit sprinted out of a hedge and nearly under my front wheel. Therefore it was a bit of a nerve wracking ride home tonight as various sorts of wildlife seemed to be intent on preventing me from making it home in one piece.


----------



## Sixmile (1 Sep 2017)

Have you ever managed to punch yourself on the lip when putting on arm warmers? Today was a first for me.

Super commute though. Even did a spot of shopping before going into work.


----------



## Tin Pot (1 Sep 2017)

46.7km +647m 

Ugh, it's hard getting back into this. Hard to believe I used to put 300km/week in.

Nice views!


----------



## 13 rider (1 Sep 2017)

Finding the weather difficult to dress for this week . Very nippy in the mornings so now in full fingered glooves arm warmers ,gillet . But then sweltering coming home sweating all spare clothes in the pannier another 4 day week this week legs need a bit of a rest but working tomorrow


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (1 Sep 2017)

Test ride on a serviced Carrera Subway, to work and back.

I know the brakes work well. It was close (right turner following another right across my path)


----------



## Simontm (1 Sep 2017)

Sixmile said:


> Have you ever managed to punch yourself on the lip when putting on arm warmers? Today was a first for me.
> 
> .


 Sorry but


----------



## Simontm (1 Sep 2017)

Quickish ride in this morning with a fair few green lights which was nice. Forgot about the works on the South Lane bike path so a slightly ungainly step over to the road. 
This evening was not as pleasant as I took the Kings Road, I remembered why I avoid it, all these silly commuter racers. 
Numpty count: 1 ish. An Audi suddenly stopped to let a BMW cross over into a side road. Cue myself and a guy on a diverge emergency stopping.


----------



## jahlive905 (4 Sep 2017)

First ride in, in about three months after recovering from ACL surgery. That first 3 miles or so I was blubbing and breathing like a fat seal. I'm so out of practice. I think a tear rolled from my eye at one point.

It got better after that. Enjoyed it. Missed it. Here's to the 17 mile ride home.


----------



## tallliman (4 Sep 2017)

Got to work today feeling dreadful. Rode home feeling worse....hopefully it's a passing tummy bug.


----------



## Simontm (4 Sep 2017)

Couldn't work out why my chain was slipping off the smaller ring. Thought the limiter had gone but when I got home I found that a bolt had come off  
Big ring back in tomorrow so I can pick up a bolt. 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## RoubaixCube (5 Sep 2017)

Stopped twice... First time to change the battery in my light and the second time to give directions to a couple on tandem who were lost and looking for their hotel which was somewhere in the area. It was almost midnight so I guided them right to their hotel before continuing my journey home.

Rest of the ride was pretty uneventful till a numpty in a 4x4 pulled out in front of me and stopped in the middle of the road, leaving me with nowhere else to go and I was forced swerve out of the way and mount the pavement. Luckily there werent that many people out and about, I was able to keep on the pavement till i rejoined the road a few yards up ahead.

I could of joined sooner but I dont like bunny hopping off curbs too much.


----------



## hoppym27 (5 Sep 2017)

My first commute to work in the rain..I said I wouldnt when I started this!....anyway, its just like anything outdoors..no such thing as bad weather..just the wrong clothing...and I check the forecast anyway so prepared yesterday with making sure I had wet wipes and a towel at work....it was no hassle at all!


----------



## ManiaMuse (5 Sep 2017)

Wet. And looks like we have got another week of this going by the forecast.

Yay...at least the leaves haven't started falling properly so the roads aren't covered in leaf slime yet.


----------



## HarryTheDog (5 Sep 2017)

Seemed a lot darker this morning so ensured I had 2 rear lights in action. 10 miles into my commute another roadie struggled past into the headwind, I faintly recognised him and jumped on his wheel. We wordlessly shared the load into the headwind for the next 3 miles swapping places, then chatted at the next set of red lights. We did know each other, just he now had a beard and last time we met we were battering each other on MTB's. We contiuned to drag each other along at a pace until I spied the fastest guy on my commute ahead ( several pages of KOM's races etc) who was going unusually slowly. Turned out his BB was making nasty noises and he did not want to push it as had visions of it siezing. 
They also knew each other and had chatting to catch up on so pushed the last 2 miles on my todd. It was nice to get a hand for around 10 miles and made good time into the headwind.


----------



## Heigue'r (5 Sep 2017)

Had the headwind into london this morning on roughly same route as harrythedog above..I usually work until five but had an appointment that I had to be back in essex for around 3.First lunchtime commute and it looked like I was going to have a tailwind home..excellent I thought but sure enough once I got out of London and onto the cs3 the wind done a complete 180 degree turn for the remainder of the ride finished off with yet another puncture on 400mile old gp4000s..this time only a boot would do given the slit in the tyre....the time has come to call quits on the gp4000s for commuting


----------



## lutonloony (5 Sep 2017)

Conker attack today. Has a bit of a wobble this morning when I hit some shells? This evening a car went over some and pinged a confer straight at the old bonce. Almost certainly, maybe, possibly saved from death only due to my safety helmet  seriously though glad it didn't hit face


----------



## Slick (5 Sep 2017)

Just another normal commute this morning, nearly made my now 14 mile route into work perfectly dry but there was a smattering of the wet stuff about 2 miles out but other than that, it was a beautiful morning here. Due to a road closure on Friday , I discovered a 2 mile shortcut but it's through Glasgow airport and the centre of paisley. I considered giving it a go as I left work a little later than usual, but in the end decided against it mainly due to the changes round the airport. I was enjoying the cycle, sun was shining, wind was mostly on my tail, and due to more road works I was cycling past lots of stationary traffic filtering up to the lights with no problems. I got to one particular road, where I've always felt, if I was ever going to get into bother, it would be here. There was the usual mixture of passes, some good and some not so good. One in particular came very close and felt very much like a punishment pass as you could see his very small vehicle actually move back out as he passed me. I tried to ignore it, and as I got to the top of the road I began filtering to the front. I didn't notice the same small car and as I passed him, it looked like he was about to take a stroke as his face contorted desperately revving his tiny engine and trying to block my path. I may well have upset him earlier on my commute without realising it, but I wish some people would get over the fact that sometimes it's just easier to get through heavy traffic with a bike.


----------



## Simontm (5 Sep 2017)

Drizzly ride in but fast for no apparent reason. Guess lights were kind. London's well and truly back at work if the jams were anything to go by. 
Way back was kinda dry. A bit spitting Sandra then the sun came out for the last five miles. 
Appears someone hit a ped on the South cycle lane at Hyde Park. I heard some swearing and a squeal of brakes so I looked round to see a cyclist and some woman in difficulty back down near the barracks, hope everyone's ok. 
An amusing chat with a cyclist I was about to overtake before the Barnes mini-roundabout.
Me: which way you going?
Him:What? 
Me: which way you going?
Him: what?
Me: You going straight on or left? 
Himh right. Going left.
I didn't want to overtake at the risk of cutting him up.
By that time we were nearly on the roundabout so I slotted in behind him then overtook after only for a fat car to pull out then have to wait to get past a parked car...all that work 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## HarryTheDog (5 Sep 2017)

Commute home got off to a bad start, tyre flat before I started. Rather a large hole in the inner tube, no big piece of glass or flint in the tyre. Then 6 miles into the comute another puncture, a big one, tyre let go instantly. I made for a bus stop to keep out of the drizzle. Whilst fixing it another roadie stopped to offer a inner tube. Luckily I carry 2 so did not need it.
Then a local young oik wombled over and seemed to take too much interest in my bike and bag, I ensured everything was within reach, he then started to bleat on about it being a bus stop not a workshop, I pointed out there was room for him, I did it in a non nice way to warn him that I was not going to stand for any shite. He proceeded to move around nearly sticking his nose in my bag, then he walked off, so not waiting for a bus and as I suspected looking to maybe nick something.

Then as I was going through Dagenham I spotted a very big roadie ( tall not wide) ahead so I chased him down for fun and went straight past, he put up a bit of a fight but a passing van gave me a nice draft vehicle. When I got home I checked on fly-by he was a guy I have wanted to meet for ages, I have been steadily nicking his age group KOM's since I turned 55 this year, 2 very different riders with very similar times, him around 6ft 5 and me 5ft 5.


----------



## HarryTheDog (5 Sep 2017)

Heigue'r said:


> Had the headwind into london this morning on roughly same route as harrythedog above..I usually work until five but had an appointment that I had to be back in essex for around 3.First lunchtime commute and it looked like I was going to have a tailwind home..excellent I thought but sure enough once I got out of London and onto the cs3 the wind done a complete 180 degree turn for the remainder of the ride finished off with yet another puncture on 400mile old gp4000s..this time only a boot would do given the slit in the tyre....the time has come to call quits on the gp4000s for commuting


gp4000s for commuting! they are a bit fragile, I had 2 punctures today but the michelin pr04' endurances have only let me down once before in 3000 miles. You commute in from upminster? we may know people in common, are you on Strava?


----------



## Heigue'r (5 Sep 2017)

HarryTheDog said:


> gp4000s for commuting! they are a bit fragile, I had 2 punctures today but the michelin pr04' endurances have only let me down once before in 3000 miles. You commute in from upminster? we may know people in common, are you on Strava?


More than a bit fragile for sure,Ive just fitted some pro 4 endurance this evening based on some guidance you gave re tyres on a recent thread.Ive met a few of the regulars on the commute allready...some fast fellas travelling that route for sure including yourself.Im travelling from south ockendon but leave earlier than most in the morning.I dont think ive met you on the route yet...yes Im on strava.just keeping an eye on distance...and how close/far im off everyone elses time for the route


----------



## HarryTheDog (5 Sep 2017)

@Heigue'r that commute route is getting busier every year and the people are getting faster as well, it has taken me 2 years to bump into the guy I mentioned so our paths may not cross for years. I have been doing that route for 12 years, strava for the last 2-3, It just makes it a bit less boring to have a pop at a section once in a while. I have only come across a handful of un-friendly guys in the whole 12 years, most will chat and the strange thing is the fastest guys tend to be the friendliest. ( you might have to batter them a bit in a friendly bout of SCR first though)


----------



## Simontm (6 Sep 2017)

Bolt flew off this morning so back on the big cog again  good speed as a result mind 
Had to work late so quieter roads till Barnes. Good run over Richmond Park to find Kingston gate shut- dusk at 7:35 already. Sheesh. 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## dhd.evans (7 Sep 2017)

Met a numpty this morning on a corner i sometimes have bother with:



Oh, and yesterday's twotwoffle who explained to me that because i wasn't in the cycle lane i was 'aggravating' her so her close punishment pass was not only expected but deserved. The chat we had was... frustrating. Hope the P* fairy visits her souped up fud-mobile every day for the rest of the week:


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Sep 2017)

dhd.evans said:


> Met a numpty this morning on a corner i sometimes have bother with:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and yesterday's twotwoffle who explained to me that because i wasn't in the cycle lane i was 'aggravating' her so her close punishment pass was not only expected but deserved. The chat we had was... frustrating. Hope the P* fairy visits her souped up fud-mobile every day for the rest of the week:




"I didn't like your road positioning so I tried to scare you by putting your life in danger this morning."

Bonkers.


----------



## dhd.evans (7 Sep 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> "I didn't like your road positioning so I tried to scare you by putting your life in danger this morning."
> 
> Bonkers.



I know, right? Normally i post vids without stating reg numbers but this one deserves noting because of the sheer idiocy of her argument as to why she came in close. Dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb.


----------



## Simontm (7 Sep 2017)

Nice ride in but in the evening, going to see mates, I decided to go via Embankment  jeez, the numbers and the twattish behaviour astonishing. 
Numpty count: lost count on Embankment


----------



## Heigue'r (7 Sep 2017)

Embankment was pretty bad this afternoon...I witnessed 2 crash's between bikes and god only knows what the pedestrians were upto...its like everyone was in zombie mode today...worst ive seen in 3 months of using the route.


----------



## BurningLegs (8 Sep 2017)

Had a nice cycle commute yesterday, took the shortest route into the office (about 6.5 miles, 90% coastal path separated from traffic) and dragged another cyclist along for most of the way. Looked round a couple of times to see if he/she wanted to come through, but he looked like he was blowing out of his ar$e!

The ride home was a little longer, but only by a couple of miles. I sometimes prefer mixing it with traffic on the way home - I recognise a lot of my colleagues' cars and can race them


----------



## Ciar (8 Sep 2017)

Quality ride in, pissing down and windy  on top of that the second broken spoke this week!


----------



## ianrauk (8 Sep 2017)

Had to be a trainw@nker today. 
But it's a little godsend as it was raining quite heavy this morning... hey.. wtf did I say... I love cycling in SE London in the grim, dark, wet weather.


----------



## ManiaMuse (8 Sep 2017)

Wet and yucky this morning. 

Of course it stops raining and the sun comes out just as I get to work...


----------



## dhd.evans (8 Sep 2017)

Bus wankah this morning because boozing later. As much as i'd like to tackle the mean streets of Dundee in the evenings I think the old plod would disapprove after a few Double IPAs...


----------



## si_c (8 Sep 2017)

I got properly drenched on the way in this morning, I was taking it a bit slower than usual as on the spare bike this week. Pretty much every traffic light was red on the way in too, normally I can time it well enough to hit them on amber, but not today.


----------



## subaqua (8 Sep 2017)

waterproof overtrousers today as howling down.


----------



## Simontm (8 Sep 2017)

Well that was a wet one in. Needless to say slightly emptier of bikes than the last few days. Artic being unloaded meant a trip up Kings Road where I watched the slow RLJs (and overtook them) before they headed towards Embankment. 
Dry on the way back but there was a vicious looking cloud heading towards the centre as I entered Richmond Park. A few deer decided to graze by the road so a slightly cautious ride through not helped by the head/side wind.
Numpty count: 2. This morning in Kingston just passed Asda a van was in the turn right and wanted to go straight on, meaning I got shoved towards a parked van  The other was this evening. Classic overtake and turn left manoeuvre near Fulham


----------



## RoubaixCube (8 Sep 2017)

I guess i missed most of the rain today... got all geared up with my waterproof jacket and MT500 trousers and not even had as much as a dust cap full of water fall on me. Yes, the road was wet in the morning but it was raining and it didnt rain either until pretty much after i started work.

Before my ride home the skies darkened looked very threatening but there wasnt even an ounce of rain. No where was these thunderstorms and torrential downpours that had been forecast to be seen.

what an anticlimax.

I regretted not taking pair of shorts along with me this morning, but i went through about 3 or 4 different outfit changes while looking out the window and having it wide open to determine the kind of conditions that were outside. In the end i went with the S/S jersey and a gilet.


----------



## si_c (11 Sep 2017)

Back on my regular commuting bike today. Felt a bit odd as it's a much more upright position with 46cm bars instead of 38cm on my spare bike. It has mudguards though. They were definitely needed today.


----------



## Simontm (11 Sep 2017)

Missed the rain both in and out. But long sleeves on in the morning- really need some arm warmers. 
The tail wind was nice on the way in but a bugger in reverse! 
Numpty count: 2 bloody mopeds. Both cutting into the cycle lane causing me to brake heavily on greasy roads


----------



## RoubaixCube (12 Sep 2017)

I too missed the rain in and out! (Lucky me!!) However the ride home was getting a little chilly. baselayer, S/S jersey and a gilet was all i had on. I could have tried on my new endura pakajak which was of course in my backpack but I couldnt be arsed stopping and taking my gilet off.

I left for work in the afternoon and while it was slightly gusty it was quite warm. Hence the S/S jersey, though i was debating with myself if i should of packed a L/S jersey for the evening before i left the house.

on a side note, its about time one should be thinking about ditching the mitts and going with full fingered gloves for the evening commute home.


----------



## subaqua (12 Sep 2017)

Yesterday -Headwind all the way in . Lovely tailwind on way home

Headwind again today but left later and arrived earlier... no beer last night !


----------



## IntVic (12 Sep 2017)

Last night's commute home was first 10 miles battling with crosswinds then last 8 accompanied by heavy downpour. This morning wasn't feeling it when Mrs alarm went off at 0415. But ride into work this morning was gloriously crisp, clear sky, moon and stars shining brightly and the occasional rabbits running scared on the verge. Last nights misery nearly all but forgotten :-)


----------



## hoppym27 (12 Sep 2017)

Set off with sunshine so arm warmers and gilet was just the job...halfway in along the towpath the heavens opened..luckily in my panniers I had my waterproofs and I changed into them under a bridge like a troll....10 minutes later bright sunshine again and no rain...i cant win!


----------



## ianrauk (12 Sep 2017)

Nice ride in today. Apart from a complete and utter c0ckwomble on a motorbike who decided to take issue with me as I was in the road and not using a crappy pavement cycle lane. He would not have it that cyclists don't have to use them saying that it's in the highway code that we have to use them. I tried to tell him that he's wrong but he thought it best just to rev his silly little engine very loudly all the time. So he got the middle finger for his troubles.


----------



## John_S (12 Sep 2017)

Morning All,

Following the above at least I didn't punch myself when putting on my arm warmers but I did have an annoying moment on my commute to start my day.

So far this week I've been getting frustrated by a young lad on a moped with L plates. Yesterday they went past me before pulling onto the right-hand side of the road ahead of me in order to check their phone. Having put the phone back in their pocket they then looked around to check to see whether the road was clear, which it wasn't, and they then pulled out from the right-hand side of the road right in front of a car on their side of the road heading straight towards them which had to slam on their brakes and continued across the road right in front of me and I had to brake as well to avoid hitting them.

Then today I was riding along the road and I saw them to me left in a driveway and they looked straight at me before pulling out of their drive right in front of me. They went immediately into the middle of the road and I had to brake but ended up literally directly beside them because it was on a slight incline and their moped didn't really have any grunt to actually accelerate and pull away. I thought about tapping them on the shoulder to alert their attention to how close they'd been to hitting me but then thought better of it and I had to slow to almost a standstill just so they could start to pull away because at the time I could have easily cycled faster than they could accelerate up the hill. They then proceeded to absolutely smother me in a cloud of acrid blue smoke from their exhaust pipe as they struggled to get any momentum going up the hill. 

After a little while I passed them when they were again stopped at the side of the road checking their mobile phone but fortunately this time they were obviously still occupied with their phone and didn't pull out on me this time. 

What is frustrating is that, & not to excuse this, but I might at least understand if someone pulls out on you having not looked properly but this person seems to take a really thorough look about and then pull out in directly in front of people. What is even the point in looking? They may as well just go each time and just take their chances in the traffic.

Well that's got that off my chest and apologies for the negative post but rant over for now.

Other than that it was nice to ride into work in the sunshine having been caught in the rain on several of my recent commutes.#

John


----------



## bikingdad90 (12 Sep 2017)

I didn't ride today I walked down the stairs, turned the laptop on and logged on from home via the web portal. The joys of Citrix - shame it is so slow!
Currently sat in the kitchen waiting for ICT to fix my account after it error-ed.


----------



## TheJDog (12 Sep 2017)

Riding down a quiet one lane and a bit side street when a lorry stopped, paused, then pulled out in front of me right when I was coming up to his left wing. Inches away from hitting me. Mustn't have looked at all.


----------



## Sixmile (12 Sep 2017)

Security alert in Belfast today so from mile 7 until mile 12 of my commute, the traffic was at a standstill. Fantastic, just whizzing by hundreds and hundreds of cars.

I even managed to stop and inform a scooter rider that he was allowed to use the bus lane too.


----------



## iZaP (12 Sep 2017)

Lots of traffic around London Bridge this morning! (more than usual)


----------



## rivers (12 Sep 2017)

Strong, gusty headwinds and crosswinds on the ride home made for a slow commute.


----------



## Simontm (12 Sep 2017)

Nice sunny ride in, busy but calm on the roads. Way back went via Wimbledon. Headwind all the way. Then after leaving pub, headwind and rain until, natch, I turned the corner home where it stopped 
Numpty count: 1 this evening a BSM car did a bonkers overtake into a squeeze point causing me to brake for my own safety.


----------



## subaqua (13 Sep 2017)

Horrible headwind again . Ride home should be a record ....


----------



## hoppym27 (13 Sep 2017)

Weather in Manchester is s****....bottled it and took the car.....I hang my head in shame!


----------



## BurningLegs (13 Sep 2017)

Nice ride in this morning - I live on the south coast and it is windy, but it was a tailwind this morning. I went hard on a short strava segment of 0.3 miles totally straight flat road and got fourth all time 

I took the coastal cycle path and it was lovely, with the sun rising across the water I took my time and enjoyed the scenery.

I suspect the ride home will be a lot more challenging! I may ride back through the more built up town route to try and find some protection from the head wind.


----------



## si_c (13 Sep 2017)

Steady ride in this morning. So much for storm winds, was expecting a solid tailwind, in the end it was a bit of a headwind with what felt like a moderately gusty tail wind .

Took a detour as I left earlier than usual as well. Thought it might be a bit longer, but it added a whole half mile to my journey.


----------



## HLaB (13 Sep 2017)

I decided against my shortest route today, as I thought the A1 cycleway would be a bit exposed, and I didn't have time for a longer route on a recovery ride. So I opted for the second shortest route. I usually avoid that route mainly because its a cr@p surface and the traffic is a little too busy to avoid it but to my delight some parts had been resurfaced. Then I was reminded of another reason I avoid the route it goes through a horrible junction to a pinch point. The shortest route also goes through the junction but from another direction making it easy to take the primary but this route goes from a long pinch point, through the junction (not really appropriate to hold the primary on a recovery ride) through to the second pinch point. I'll edit the video when I get time but when not in the primary you can guess what happens. Although I am aware it will happen and ease off/brake slightly to avoid a collision. Its no real drama but I wish drivers were aware too. 


View: https://youtu.be/kun7a1JfCEk


----------



## Leaway2 (13 Sep 2017)

Nice ride in despite the storm warnings. A slight tail wind. Bits of debris from trees to avoid so there must have been some strong wind through the night leading to some fence panels being blown down during the night.


----------



## Sixmile (13 Sep 2017)

Nice ride in despite the storm warnings. Tail wind. Bits of debris from trees to avoid. No fence panels had blown down during the night.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Sep 2017)

Blustery winds made for hard going this morning. Lots of tree detritus on the roads so had to be a little careful. Thankfully it wasn't cold though. Still sticking to short sleeves.


----------



## si_c (13 Sep 2017)

Sixmile said:


> Nice ride in despite the storm warnings. Tail wind. Bits of debris from trees to avoid. No fence panels had blown down during the night.


----------



## Twizit (13 Sep 2017)

Lovely tailwind in. Lots of debris as others have noted but otherwise uneventful. So looking forward to the commute home and the inevitable headwind


----------



## tallliman (13 Sep 2017)

Anyone here fancy obliterating this? http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health-fitness/body/can-beat-wigginss-5322-mile-cycle-commute/amp/

@Supersuperleeds?


----------



## Heigue'r (13 Sep 2017)

Maybe next year...on 3500 this year so far but only started in may..plenty on my commute that have a lot more than me done.


----------



## si_c (13 Sep 2017)

tallliman said:


> Anyone here fancy obliterating this? http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health-fitness/body/can-beat-wigginss-5322-mile-cycle-commute/amp/
> 
> @Supersuperleeds?



I think they're referring to Tim Wiggins, who works and races for Wiggle.

I'm on 3700miles commuting for the year so far and am on target for just shy of 5000, having only started properly in April. A full year of commuting would put me at around 6000 I'd guess. I would say I have a mid-sized commute, one guy I meet on my commute has already done just shy of 4500 miles for the year, he works for a LBS. There are those (@Supersuperleeds) who do significantly more.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Sep 2017)

pfffftt

Wiggings 2016 5322miles
Me 2016 6931miles
Wigging 2017 3894miles
Me 2017 4760.98miles


----------



## StuAff (13 Sep 2017)

Indeed, there are plenty of longer commutes (mine's longer, and I have cycled it a few times), but, er...that's 5322 *commuting* miles. He's on 12,412 year to date.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (13 Sep 2017)

Fed up with this weather

When does summer start?


----------



## rivers (13 Sep 2017)

Lovely game of dodge the debris today. It was a bit better on the way home from work than on the way into work, but not great to be honest. Quite windy as well. I managed to slice through the headwind on the way home okay though.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Sep 2017)

tallliman said:


> Anyone here fancy obliterating this? http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health-fitness/body/can-beat-wigginss-5322-mile-cycle-commute/amp/
> 
> @Supersuperleeds?





si_c said:


> I think they're referring to Tim Wiggins, who works and races for Wiggle.
> 
> I'm on 3700miles commuting for the year so far and am on target for just shy of 5000, having only started properly in April. A full year of commuting would put me at around 6000 I'd guess. I would say I have a mid-sized commute, one guy I meet on my commute has already done just shy of 4500 miles for the year, he works for a LBS. There are those (@Supersuperleeds) who do significantly more.



10,744 commuting miles YTD and 14,714 total miles

last year 14,297 commuting miles 18,373 total miles


----------



## subaqua (13 Sep 2017)

Fast ride home . Decided against canal tow path as thought wind would push well. 

Realised when got home wasn't windy ..... so was my pie powered legs


----------



## HLaB (13 Sep 2017)

Took my preferred route tonight, its a couple of miles longer but far more relaxing. Right in town its had one way working traffic lights for over a month but at last weeks ToB I noticed they were gone and returned to the route tonight. I don't think anyone else has, it was beautifully quiet


----------



## RoubaixCube (14 Sep 2017)

Chilly albeit very refreshing morning. First time on the commute with the messenger bag that i got for cheap last week. First few miles and im rather happy with it so far. I dont need to carry a huge amount of stuff so i dont feel a lot of pull on my shoulder and across my chest.

I could of packed everything into an XS messenger bag really but the extra space gives it more functionality when i do need to carry more either on or off the bike.

Im not complaining for £23. Quality wise its in pretty good nic for a pre-owned. 

I hope the sunshine lasts most of the day.


----------



## BurningLegs (14 Sep 2017)

Last night's ride home was nice - wasn't as windy as I expected, and dry. Took the opportunity to relax along the coastal path and enjoy the view across the harbour. I realised that it won't be long until commuting is in the dark and there won't be much to do except get the head down and plow through it!

Ride in today was tough on the legs after a hard session on the turbo last night. Thankfully I met up with a similar paced rider and we took it in turns to pull for most of the way.


----------



## John_S (14 Sep 2017)

Today was wet and cold in the ride to work however it was incident free which is always a bonus.

When riding in I was comparing todays commute in to yesterdays I was trying to work out which one was worse between being dry but buffeted by strong winds or soaking wet & cold like today and I'm not sure I've figured out the answer just yet.


----------



## BurningLegs (14 Sep 2017)

John_S said:


> Today was wet and cold in the ride to work however it was incident free which is always a bonus.
> 
> When riding in I was comparing todays commute in to yesterdays I was trying to work out which one was worse between being dry but buffeted by strong winds or soaking wet & cold like today and I'm not sure I've figured out the answer just yet.



Dry with a wind for me - I don't like being cold or wet.

If I had to choose between wet and warm or windy and cold then that would be slightly more difficult, but not by much. I would take the warm option every time.


----------



## John_S (14 Sep 2017)

I think that you're right as being dry was edging it for me as well despite the wind.

However my opinion of this could have easily changed have any of the large bits of tree debris that were on the roads lining my route yesterday had of fallen at the moment of me passing and hit me.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (14 Sep 2017)

Bloody weather


----------



## ianrauk (14 Sep 2017)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Bloody weather




Indeed.. was a very nice, mild and sometimes sunny commute home this evening.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (14 Sep 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Indeed.. was a very nice, mild and sometimes sunny commute home this evening.



Lol!
I wish i wish I could say the same mate!!!


----------



## 13 rider (14 Sep 2017)

On my commute I rarely see any other cyclists but over the last year I have been coming across a guy every now and then could always see it was him as he used to grind up any hill in a big gear and I would spin past him . He has riden a various selection of bso,s including one with sellotape holding the seat post clamp . I once stopped and helped him with a flat as he had no kit so now we always chat when are paths cross . This morning he pulls alongside on a disc brake Boardman roadie which he's had for 2 months and he'd just done a 150 mile ride for charity .It's amazing to see how far he's come in a short time .
Bored of the wind now


----------



## Simontm (14 Sep 2017)

Easy rides in and out and although at times the low sun was lethal, it wasn't wet!! At one point I thought I may have an interesting exit through FC Koln fans but that's North London's problem now. 
Numpty count: 1 Richmond Park crossing over to Ham gate with 4 others and some Range Rover idiot decides he's gonna pull out turning right. Luckily he braked.


----------



## hennbell (14 Sep 2017)

Was very confused when the distance reported by my GPS reported that my normal route was 4 km less than normal. After some investigation I found that it reset to default imperial units. Metric is the scientifically sound way to go.


----------



## Heigue'r (15 Sep 2017)

Got up,threw on the cycle gear,packed the bag,helmet on,grabbed the bike...front flat as a pancake,couldnt be bothered with it,changed clothes,jumped in the car and off to the train station.regretting it now...


----------



## Arjimlad (15 Sep 2017)

Only one out of two possible good deeds done today.

Approached temporary traffic lights around roadworks on a country lane to find that although our way was green, traffic coming the other direction was not stopping. Eventually got through to see that some clot had taken the sign down & turned the lights into the hedge. I stopped to reinstate the sign & realign the light - easily accomplished when you're on a bike !

I didn't stop to move the dead badger off the side of the A38 at Rudgeway, thought perhaps I should have done as he was right in the part of the road a bike would use. Poor old Brock.


----------



## John_S (15 Sep 2017)

I was actually lucky with the weather this morning and it was a lovely sunny ride in, unlike Kevin above who doesn't seem to have had such a good ride. However looking at the forecast the weather looks pretty ominous for later on and so I think it's going to be a miserable ride home tonight.

The one thing is that it's at the time of the year where the sun is very much in my face because due to my commute I have to predominantly ride easterly in the morning and westerly in the evening which is the wrong way around if I was to manage to avoid the sun in my eyes.


----------



## RoubaixCube (15 Sep 2017)

Slightly less chilly then I expected. The sky is a beautiful shade of blue with a little cloud. The odd strong breeze and its warm in the sunshine. Pitty it wont last...


----------



## si_c (15 Sep 2017)

Nice ride in this morning, slightly damp on the roads, but not raining. Put the Arm warmers and windproof gloves on this morning for the first time. Got to work a bit hotter than I'd have liked, but I can see it going the other way soon enough.


----------



## si_c (18 Sep 2017)

Fairly pacey ride in this morning. Did learn one thing though, if by any chance you remember that you didn't bring a towel, after you've got in the shower, paper towels are a not awful substitute.


----------



## Leaway2 (18 Sep 2017)

si_c said:


> Fairly pacey ride in this morning. Did learn one thing though, if by any chance you remember that you didn't bring a towel, after you've got in the shower, paper towels are a not awful substitute.


Surely a racing snake like you, 1 paper towel would do the job.


----------



## si_c (18 Sep 2017)

Leaway2 said:


> Surely a racing snake like you, 1 paper towel would do the job.



Not really a racing snake , a badger would probably be closer.


----------



## Sixmile (18 Sep 2017)

I think the fingerless glove mornings are gone. Absolutely baltic for the first few miles. It'll be the long boyo's tomorrow.


----------



## tallliman (18 Sep 2017)

Starting to think of a switch to more wintry wear. Any recommendations for proper winter spd boots?


----------



## ianrauk (18 Sep 2017)

tallliman said:


> Starting to think of a switch to more wintry wear. Any recommendations for proper winter spd boots?




Mine are Spesh Defroster. They are simply awesome. 
Others will have different recommendations.


----------



## RoubaixCube (18 Sep 2017)

Suffered my first p+ on the way to work since i started commuting by bicycle around 3 years ago. Was still 20-30mins walk from work so i had to deal with it at the road side. I rode over a rather large pothole which i didnt see

Apart from me shouting "you gotta be f***ing kidding me" when i heard the hissing noise. This was my first official road side p+ I've ever done and i think i did pretty well at around 15-20mins.

Topeak mini g pump could only manage 60psi comfortably so i headed to the nearest cyclesurgery near work and used their track pump.

I did have co2 Kit on me but I didn't want to waste it


----------



## GrahamS (18 Sep 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> I did have co2 Kit on me but I didn't want to waste it



What... what are you saving it for?


----------



## ianrauk (18 Sep 2017)

GrahamS said:


> What... what are you saving it for?




Indeed.. makes no sense at all. Why have it if not to use it?


----------



## RoubaixCube (18 Sep 2017)

GrahamS said:


> What... what are you saving it for?



Longer rides or more critical situations for instance when in cycling home in the dead of night or pouring rain where time is of the essence vs gettin soaked or catching a cold and all the bicycle shops are closed etc etc. I knew there was a cyclesurgery not even 2 miles away. That's about another 5-7mins peddling. 60 psi isn't going to matter an awful lot for that kind of short distance 

I actually made it to work 5mins early still


----------



## si_c (18 Sep 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> Longer rides or more critical situations for instance when in cycling home in the dead of night or pouring rain where time is of the essence vs gettin soaked or catching a cold and all the bicycle shops are closed etc etc. I knew there was a cyclesurgery not even 2 miles away. That's about another 5-7mins peddling. 60 psi isn't going to matter an awful lot for that kind of short distance
> 
> I actually made it to work 5mins early still



I always carry two. And I have another 18 at home. Buy in bulk, cost per pssssh goes down, don't feel so bad using them, and if I deflate I always remove my saddle bag and refill it when I get home.


----------



## RoubaixCube (18 Sep 2017)

si_c said:


> I always carry two. And I have another 18 at home. Buy in bulk, cost per pssssh goes down, don't feel so bad using them, and if I deflate I always remove my saddle bag and refill it when I get home.




Its not the cost that bothers me but i found its use a bit unnecessary. If I'm stuck on the way home then that's a different Story


----------



## Simontm (18 Sep 2017)

Took my new commuter/winter bike out today and aside from tuning issues-need to do a bit of indexing and tightening - it's a bit of a pocket rocket. Great fun and surprised a few around me at the lights 
Late home tonight so have to wait for more light to do the tuning. Beat the gates at Roehampton but not Kingston end. We're firmly heading into autumn now.
Numpty count: 0


----------



## GrahamS (18 Sep 2017)

tallliman said:


> Starting to think of a switch to more wintry wear. Any recommendations for proper winter spd boots?



Shimano rw5 are pretty warm.... but v disappointed in the waterproofing, 20 mins in the rain and they are full of water. Good at keeping the water in though.


----------



## RoubaixCube (19 Sep 2017)

Well... I really must of angered the God's today... 

Its pissing down with rain and im stuck at BP with another P+ awaiting a recovery vehicle as i dont have a spare inner tube. It was the front wheel that went this afternoon and this time its the rear wheel.

Better pack two inner tubes next time....

FML. It doesn't help that im in a dodgy part of town aswell. I could of really done without this...


----------



## GrahamS (19 Sep 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> Well... I really must of angered the God's today...
> 
> Its pissing down with rain and im stuck at BP with another P+ awaiting a recovery vehicle as i dont have a spare inner tube. It was the front wheel that went this afternoon and this time its the rear wheel.
> 
> ...



Ouch.

You deserve a chicken and mushroom slice and a milkshake.

And maybe new tyres.


----------



## RoubaixCube (19 Sep 2017)

GrahamS said:


> Ouch.
> 
> You deserve a chicken and mushroom slice and a milkshake.
> 
> And maybe new tyres.



Ive gotten a good 3-4 months out of these conti GP 4S.

I wonder if the damage was done from earlier as that was quite a gnarly pothole i went over. I tried to baby the Triban as much as i could on the way home because the valve core came out of the new inner tube as i was using Cyclesurgery's track pump.

Thank god im home now and tucking into my dinner. I'll faff about with the bike tomorrow.


----------



## Twizit (19 Sep 2017)

tallliman said:


> Starting to think of a switch to more wintry wear. Any recommendations for proper winter spd boots?


I've been using Shimano MW81 boots for the last 4-5 winters. Excellent bit of kit although they're just about past their best now. Just picked up the newer MW7's which are currently on sale at Wiggle for about £98 - pretty good price for gore-tex boots, although I've now to wait until Xmas before I get my hands on the new ones!

Just remember to size up. In normal shoes I'm a 45. I take a 46 in Shimano road shoes and my winter boots are a 47.


----------



## Twizit (19 Sep 2017)

Back on topic... fairly uneventful commute yesterday except the lady car driver through Richmond Park who somehow managed to find a large pot hole full of water just as she overtook me - my right hand side got a right soaking


----------



## HarryTheDog (19 Sep 2017)

Got a helping hand this morning from a slow moving articulated lorry, whilst still in the rural part of my commute it pulled out on me and then made for the perfect draft vehicle keeping it below 25mph. It really peed off the early morning backlane car speedsters and I had to fend off a over eager Audi driver trying to get between me and the lorry. After the 2nd attempt he gave up and had to sit there for 2 miles, he eventually turned off releasing the large queue of traffic.
Later a white van driver gobbed it off at me for not being in the cycle lane, I then gave him a demo of why I wasnt, as I overtook him in traffic. Must be the season nobody has had a pop at me all summer, last week 2 in the space of one mile and this one today.


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Sep 2017)

Nice older chap thought it wasn't his fault that he had to abort an overtake and get very close to my back wheel, because of the oncoming traffic choosing to overtake the cyclist on the other side of the road rather than keep over out of his way.

One of those where you see the bonnet alongside your right foot and think you might unclip and give it a kick if the road wasn't so bumpy !

Reviewing the footage, I think it was rather stupid to try to overtake me and the cyclist in front of me on this road with so much oncoming traffic. My words were polite - perhaps he will wait next time but I doubt it somehow..


----------



## si_c (19 Sep 2017)

Definitely starting to get a bit colder today. Fog all the way in too.


----------



## Sixmile (19 Sep 2017)

Much earlier start for me this morning but I was more prepared for the cold today. 3 layers up top, full finger gloves and covered up the legs for the ride in. Much more enjoyable ride in compared to yesterday.

Passed probably a few hundred drivers with no problem but then encountered one horn happy taxi driver who was abusing the bus lane as he didn't want to sit in the queue.


----------



## subaqua (19 Sep 2017)

Arrived in Knightsbridge at 8.20 parked bike on Sloane street by millennium hotel . Zebra crossing right next to me. Police sat in car correctly waiting at crossing . 3 cars overtake to turn left . Copper looks at me and I laugh and mention #bloodycyclists hey . He laughs and puts blues on then follows the offenders . Popped head round corner and watched 2 getting a ticket.


----------



## tallliman (19 Sep 2017)

Cheers @ianrauk and @GrahamS, will see what I can get!

On another note, freezing this morning, boiling coming home!!


----------



## 13 rider (19 Sep 2017)

tallliman said:


> Cheers @ianrauk and @GrahamS, will see what I can get!
> 
> On another note, freezing this morning, boiling coming home!!


Hard to dress correctly at this time of year . Sweaty ride home ahead


----------



## tallliman (19 Sep 2017)

Twizit said:


> I've been using Shimano MW81 boots for the last 4-5 winters. Excellent bit of kit although they're just about past their best now. Just picked up the newer MW7's which are currently on sale at Wiggle for about £98 - pretty good price for gore-tex boots, although I've now to wait until Xmas before I get my hands on the new ones!
> 
> Just remember to size up. In normal shoes I'm a 45. I take a 46 in Shimano road shoes and my winter boots are a 47.



Cool, thanks! Not sure if upsizing is needed for me, 45 seems fine in my summer shoes with thickish socks.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (19 Sep 2017)

Plodded home!
No rush as have day off to pick the mother in law from airport 

What did I do to deserve that?

As my reward for such a task I
Am off to get me a cream
Cake!


----------



## Bazzer (19 Sep 2017)

Oddly really enjoyed the ride in to work.Hard to describe but the best I can muster is that for the first 7 miles or so in countryside, was like a night ride in a place with no background light, so the darkness, or in this case fog, envelopes you completely. The main difference being the light scatter from the front light, although the fog meant that in a couple of places on an unadopted road, I was grateful for memory of what was beyond my front light beam.
Once warmed up, felt lovely and fresh, but weird arriving at work in shorts when those travelling by train and car were all wrapped up. Sweaty ride home though even without gloves..


----------



## HarryTheDog (19 Sep 2017)

Couple of incidents involving peds on my way home, first one in Canary Wharf, 2 lanes of traffic, burly middle aged oiky looking character striding down the slow lane against traffic shouting at who knows what, security were watching him but not stopping him, when he spied me bearing down on him he directed all his shouting at me, haven't a clue what he said but he was not a happy chap.
Then coming out of Canning town on CS3 another middle aged bloke walking straight towards me on the cycleway, not that unusual for CS3 but this guy was in a skirt, tights, blouse and a fur hat.


----------



## Simontm (19 Sep 2017)

Misty ride in and I went Upper Richmond Road then Putney High st for a change and had to dodge the lemmings who think only cars go on the road. 
Late again at work so lights on. Waiting at the roadworks by Barnes Bridge it stared resembling a bloody disco with all those flashing lights pointing straight ahead rather than down. Speaking of which only one blinder coming the other way through the Park. Not as good as you may think...he was the only cyclist going the other way! 
Numpty count:0


----------



## subaqua (20 Sep 2017)

Numpties counted .... far too many . 

When the pedestrian crossing shows green man to peds and red light to us that doesn't mean ride across slowly . 

And the biggest cockwomble was the asshat that stopped to turn right on the CS3 near to walkabout where there isn't a turn . No signals just stopped. That was a close call


----------



## dhd.evans (20 Sep 2017)

First day of baselayer. Still in shorts though!


----------



## Twizit (20 Sep 2017)

Lovely ride in this morning - perfect conditions, albeit a little chilly in places through Richmond Park - but made all the nicer by bumping into a couple of cycling mates as I entered the park and ended up adding a lap or two onto my commute. Half an hour later then usual through central London made for heavy traffic that I'm not used to though.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Sep 2017)

Lovely. mild, temperatures in London this morning. Which made for a very nice commute. I decided to pootle through the parks rather then join the manic race down the A21. And thoroughly enjoyable it was too along the riverside cycle path. Marvellous.


----------



## addman100 (20 Sep 2017)

Anyone ran into a deer before? I was riding down a single track road this morning and a Munjac ran in front of me, hit it head on and I was on the deck in a flash. Plenty of cuts and bruises, just trying to keep moving to stop seizing up.


----------



## Heigue'r (20 Sep 2017)

addman100 said:


> Anyone ran into a deer before? I was riding down a single track road this morning and a Munjac ran in front of me, hit it head on and I was on the deck in a flash. Plenty of cuts and bruises, just trying to keep moving to stop seizing up.



Rare on the cs3...the like is for the the grit to get moving again..not that you hit a deer


----------



## Twizit (20 Sep 2017)

addman100 said:


> Anyone ran into a deer before? I was riding down a single track road this morning and a Munjac ran in front of me, hit it head on and I was on the deck in a flash. Plenty of cuts and bruises, just trying to keep moving to stop seizing up.


Ouch - see plenty of deer through the park on my commute but never come close to hitting one - lots of squirrels though, but then they do less damage! Hope you get well soon. How was the deer?


----------



## Arjimlad (20 Sep 2017)

addman100 said:


> Anyone ran into a deer before? I was riding down a single track road this morning and a Munjac ran in front of me, hit it head on and I was on the deck in a flash. Plenty of cuts and bruises, just trying to keep moving to stop seizing up.



That'd be like hitting a heavy Labrador  Not surprised you fell off.. hope the deer is not too badly hurt - and that you can get some ibuprofen !


----------



## addman100 (20 Sep 2017)

Twizit said:


> Ouch - see plenty of deer through the park on my commute but never come close to hitting one - lots of squirrels though, but then they do less damage! Hope you get well soon. How was the deer?


It was about 5.30am in the countryside so other than my front light it was pitch black, the deer seemed ok, it scuttered off into the hedgerow while I was picking myself up from the floor!


----------



## RoubaixCube (20 Sep 2017)

addman100 said:


> It was about 5.30am in the countryside so other than my front light it was pitch black, the deer seemed ok, it scuttered off into the hedgerow while I was picking myself up from the floor!



Rub some mayonnaise on them scrapes and sores. You'll be right in no time


----------



## tallliman (20 Sep 2017)

Hope you heal quickly @addman100!

A positive tale from me today, got overtaken by a chap near a roundabout who was going left (me straight on) but the second he overtook me, the brakes went on and he let me back past. Superb!


----------



## 13 rider (20 Sep 2017)

Bit late leaving work today 1800 set off and realised I needed lights on rear more than front first time since spring long winter ahead


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Sep 2017)

13 rider said:


> Bit late leaving work today 1800 set off and realised I needed lights on rear more than front first time since spring long winter ahead



I had to put the rear light on tonight as well. Got a torch charging up for a front light for the next two days. Proper lights will go on at the weekend once I've helicopter taped the frame ready for the triangular bag for the battery pack.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (20 Sep 2017)

Another day, another commute, another deliberate close overtake by an anti-cyclist moron


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (20 Sep 2017)

Had the police called on me today for filming on a cycle path. Oh, and I'm being sued for loss of trade. Hahaha.

On a regularly abused stretch of shared use path, I slowed to video 3 vehicles, one delivery van parked at an angle blocking almost the entirety of the footpath and cycle path. Then I'm being blocked by the drivers telling me the police are coming and I am not allowed to leave, I must delete videos for data protection (LMFAO - public space), then one is dancing around the van (on the phone to 101) shrieking "don't come near me, you're scaring me" (I'm deliberately staying 10-15 feet away) whilst the other is photographing me, insinuating he's sending it to mates to look out for me and offering me a fight in the back of his shop, basically

The irritating thing is that someone shrieking about being filmed, brings armed* police with blues and twos. 6 weeks or so I was basically doored on the cycle path by a delivery van to the same shop at the same spot, driver refused to give details - the police refused to attend, I had to limp with a bruised leg to the police station. Driver also gave false registration number / details to police after the event - NFA

_*OK, lack of resources meant an armed unit had to attend but how ridiculous!_


----------



## si_c (21 Sep 2017)

Came in an hour early today, was a bit warm on the run in as I was wearing arm warmers and a base layer, but better that than cold.

I think I prefer the earlier start, when leaving at 8, the sun is quite low in the sky still so visibility is a bit reduced, coming in earlier meant that I felt a lot more visible to drivers behind me.


----------



## Biscuit (21 Sep 2017)

The high viz and silent disco at the back of the bike appear to have made some difference to overtaking distance today. Perfect weather for riding in the flatlands!


----------



## ianrauk (21 Sep 2017)

And talking of hi-viz
You can tell winter is coming. Some of today's SE London's finest cycling commuters are resplendent in head to toe custard winter clothing and more lights blazing away then you can shake a stick at.

It was a bright, mild morning for shorts and short sleeves.


----------



## BurningLegs (21 Sep 2017)

ianrauk said:


> It was a bright, mild morning for shorts and short sleeves.



This caught me out a little - I had to slow down considerably to stop myself from overheating today. It's like to be wet on the way home and I made the mistake of dressing for my return journey on the way in!


----------



## MrGrumpy (21 Sep 2017)

hmm wet again for my commute /shock horror. Roll on winter and some dry cold weather better than this guff we have had since spring !


----------



## Simontm (21 Sep 2017)

ianrauk said:


> And talking of hi-viz
> You can tell winter is coming. Some of today's SE London's finest cycling commuters are resplendent in head to toe custard winter clothing and more lights blazing away then you can shake a stick at.
> 
> It was a bright, mild morning for shorts and short sleeves.


I had a long sleeve on but shorts -big mistake, was boiling by Putney.


----------



## Simontm (21 Sep 2017)

An eventful ride in as an RLJ dive bombed over the top of his handle bars at the Munster Rd junction- luckily for him it was a pedestrian red so no cars. He seemed OK and so did the bike when I asked him, he said the chain came off.
Wet ride back but uneventful. Had a late night last night so first trip in pitch black through Richmond Park this year, loved it!
Numpty count: 0


----------



## ianrauk (21 Sep 2017)

Simontm said:


> An eventful ride in as an RLJ dive bombed over the top of his handle bars at the Munster Rd junction-
> Numpty count: 0




So that's Numpty count 1 then

I used to live in Munster Road back in the early 90's.


----------



## HarryTheDog (21 Sep 2017)

I dont often run in to other commute cyclists I know, its usually the odd one, this morning had 5 of us in a peleton over the last 8 miles chatting away, got a little un-manageable through traffic. Of course one had to get a puncture so the rest stood about taking pictures of the un-fortunate and generally taking the piss. Wierd thing I noticed 3 of us had speedplay pedals, must be we are just tarts really.


----------



## Simontm (21 Sep 2017)

ianrauk said:


> So that's Numpty count 1 then
> 
> I used to live in Munster Road back in the early 90's.



Nope. Didn't affect me or change my behaviour... then again I was just about to shout 'twat' at him before his stunt!


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (21 Sep 2017)

Drizzle all the way to work for the night shift my cheap and cheerful Regetta kept me dry underneath. Even included a happy to be at work bike shed selfie 












Commute to work



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 21 Sep 2017


----------



## RoubaixCube (22 Sep 2017)

Was a quite damp on the ride home. Luckily i missed the rain. Kool stop Dura 2 pads worked a lot better than expected with all that groundwater. Fair number of cyclists out on the road, at one point i was even part of a small convoy of 6 or 7 cyclists. However most of them headed towards old street while i was left with two others heading towards Islington so the convoy was rather short lived.

Nothing much happened apart from a random guy who couldn't wait to get past me and put his foot down and pulled past me very quickly only to stop behind a queue at a set of lights 30 meters ahead. I dont understand why some folk feel the need to do this


----------



## Arjimlad (22 Sep 2017)

Gorgeous beautiful sunny clear 10 miler today with hot air balloons for added interest. One close pass from a flat-hat wearing old chap in an 06 plate car which really was way too close, he left me about 2 feet of road in total  - I thought "ow that was close" and reviewing the footage confirms it.


----------



## MrGrumpy (22 Sep 2017)

A bit of SCR this morning, discovered my CX bike plus ruck sack is no match for an E bike going up hill, got a nice tow up it though.


----------



## Tin Pot (22 Sep 2017)

43.6km +652m

Amazing views into the cloud filled valleys today, from Ide Hill and elsewhere. Couldn't stop, going to quickly 


Them:


----------



## 13 rider (22 Sep 2017)

Who turned on the wind machine . Headwind home exposed bit between Anstey and Cropston was cross headwind and brutal


----------



## gaijintendo (22 Sep 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> Was a quite damp on the ride home. Luckily i missed the rain. Kool stop Dura 2 pads worked a lot better than expected with all that groundwater. Fair number of cyclists out on the road, at one point i was even part of a small convoy of 6 or 7 cyclists. However most of them headed towards old street while i was left with two others heading towards Islington so the convoy was rather short lived.
> 
> Nothing much happened apart from a random guy who couldn't wait to get past me and put his foot down and pulled past me very quickly only to stop behind a queue at a set of lights 30 meters ahead. I dont understand why some folk feel the need to do this



I often worry, when I'm in a rush to get to work, or pick the kids up, that people think I'm racing them; I am just terrible at time management.


----------



## Simontm (22 Sep 2017)

Nice misty ride in this morning over the park but nippy. This was followed by a lovely warm sunny ride back home with only some wind. 
Numpty count:0


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Sep 2017)

I tagged a suicidal squirrel in the park. Front wheel went straight over its head, it just ran off, though I bet the little blighter has a headache


----------



## dhd.evans (25 Sep 2017)

A lovely clip from Thursday morning's ride:



A damn shame the reg number was obscured otherwise i'd be reporting this one immediately.


----------



## gaijintendo (25 Sep 2017)

dhd.evans said:


> A lovely clip from Thursday morning's ride:
> 
> 
> 
> A damn shame the reg number was obscured otherwise i'd be reporting this one immediately.



Glad you were able to see the humour in it... That road looked familiar, but I have to assume it is because it had featured before on here.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Sep 2017)

Bleedin' rain. Made for a very damp commute this morning. However it was very warm out there. Traffic all snarled up in SE London for some reason.


----------



## BurningLegs (25 Sep 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Bleedin' rain. Made for a very damp commute this morning. However it was very warm out there. Traffic all snarled up in SE London for some reason.



Yes, very warm. I went for bib shorts and a soft shell jacket which was a little on the warm side, but I thought it might be windy along the coastal path. I think I would have been cold without the jacket but very glad I didn't choose longs this morning!

I managed to avoid the rain, but the surface water made it a damp commute anyway. It was quite gloomy though, time to start using the lights in the morning I think.


----------



## si_c (25 Sep 2017)

Lovely and warm this morning. Still in a short sleeve jersey with fingerless gloves, long may it continue. Was dry until about 3 miles from work when the heavens opened, couldn't see properly from the spray and got something in my eye which is still annoying me now. All my clothes are over the radiator in the changing room drying out.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Sep 2017)

Report it with time and location I suspect can will have GPS tracker on it


----------



## Sixmile (25 Sep 2017)

A long sleeve base and a jersey was perfect for this morning. I'd a mile or so of fog though and the temperature fairly dips in it!

Then after about 5 miles, I was riding through a mini roundabout. Checked right, no cars, I see left that there are a few coming up to the junction. Fella in a black Kia just keeps on coming through, right in front of me. His window is down and he hears and acknowledges my 'woowww ya hallion ye'. A mile later I draw up beside him at the junction and calmly say that he nearly cleaned me out back there. He apologises and says he's on his way to hospital and his head is up his derriere. I was tempted to say that I could've been on my way to hospital too but he stuck his hand out and I gave him a high five and away we went. Hopefully he'll look next time at that roundabout!


----------



## Tin Pot (25 Sep 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Bleedin' rain. Made for a very damp commute this morning. However it was very warm out there. Traffic all snarled up in SE London for some reason.



SE Trains on the blink - I got notification Sunday night, drove instead. Not too bad for me as I was going south.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (25 Sep 2017)

Buying new tyres and leaving them at work instead of fitting them, and taking the seat pack off with the spare tube in to adjust the saddle, forgetting to put it back on. When it's miserable and raining and you have a bit of a hangover..

..that's too open an invitation for the p******e fairies and of course they duly visited me half way in


----------



## dhd.evans (25 Sep 2017)

gaijintendo said:


> Glad you were able to see the humour in it... That road looked familiar, but I have to assume it is because it had featured before on here.



It will have done - it's a dumb corner and dumb drivers like to overtake on it. I do try to get out into a primary on it but sometimes (clearly in this case) I ain't wide enough!


----------



## John_S (25 Sep 2017)

It felt really warm today although I was completely over dressed which was my mistake for not paying complete attention to the weather forecast.

Following a few recent morning commutes with temperatures around 6 degrees I was sort of in a Monday morning autumn auto pilot this morning and just put on my arm warmers and gilet without really thinking about it too much.

However when I got going I was really hot and noticed that the bike computer said 13 degrees and so I regretted not having looked at the temperature before setting off.

Despite this I'm absolutely not complaining about a nice, dry and warm day and I'm really enjoying what maybe the last of the nice weather for the year.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Sep 2017)

Right. Time to put the lights on the bike. It was fair gloomy this evening at 6pm.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Sep 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Right. Time to put the lights on the bike. It was fair gloomy this evening at 6pm.



I had to turn mine on for the last few miles tonight


----------



## rivers (25 Sep 2017)

Back from holiday number two of the month and it felt good to be out on the bike again. I left for work early, so it was a lights and hi vis/rain jacket (most of my cycling clothes are black, so when it's dark, I wear it for contrast) on this morning. Good thing I had my jacket on as it pissed it down the entire way to work. The weather report lied! Unless it changed overnight, which is likely. I had a gentle meander to and from work, but somehow managed to smash my time up the hill at work. Knobber first bus driver passed me with less than a metre of room to spare, causing a bit of a wobble on my home.


----------



## Simontm (25 Sep 2017)

Wet ride in. Not because of the rain - jacket dealt with that-it was hot so my top got soaked underneath! Rain so less cyclists more cars but they were well behaved this morning. 
Fast ride home, I think I caught a tail wind. Three of us overtook a learner on the way up Priory which was a surprise - to me anyway. 
Numpty count: 0


----------



## si_c (25 Sep 2017)

Nice smooth ride home, aside from the slight headwind it was near perfect riding conditions, neither too hot nor cold, the roads were slightly damp but nothing to slow down over.

Extended the ride out to 20 odd miles, very pleasant.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (25 Sep 2017)

It's supposed to be spring here, but the chill of winter kinda lingers... ***
It was about 3° during my ride to work a short while ago.

*** with apologies to Not The Nine O'clock News.


----------



## Arjimlad (26 Sep 2017)

I decided to drive into Bristol today for a short meeting first thing, chiefly so that I'd get back to my office in South Glos quicker than cycling back.

As I sat in the traffic queuing down the M32 into the city centre, a masked hoodied person walked down the motorway on the other side, picked up a stone & threw it at the cars. It hit mine (no damage apparent).

Although I rang the police to report a pedestrian on the motorway I couldn't help but think I deserved it a bit, single occupancy 4x4 (although not a gaz-guzzling model) contributing to choking the city.  Although stoning the cars is a bit extreme..

Bring on the Metrobus.


----------



## Threevok (26 Sep 2017)

Riding behind a very silly motorist this morning - who decided to stop dead - just past a junction, just to light a cigarette.

Then she decides to zoom off, just as I overtake her.


----------



## Simontm (26 Sep 2017)

Had to go to Liverpool today. Just my luck. Looked lovely this afternoon


----------



## Heigue'r (26 Sep 2017)

Forgot to pack a short sleeve jersey for the ride home...it was fairly hot in a long sleeve night vision jersey


----------



## L Q (26 Sep 2017)

Cracking ride home tonight, going along nicely at 17 mph and a bloke on a hybrid overtakes me whilst texting. He was going some so I put the pedal down and for the next 7 miles I kept at 20-22mph, I think he regretted overtaking me as he looked like he was struggling for a while but he looked behind and could see I was still behind so he gave it everything to shake me off, I kept up the whole way 

I would have gone ahead and let him get a tow from me but I don't think he was having any off it.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (27 Sep 2017)

L Q said:


> Cracking ride home tonight, going along nicely at 17 mph and a bloke on a hybrid overtakes me whilst texting. He was going some so I put the pedal down and for the next 7 miles I kept at 20-22mph, I think he regretted overtaking me as he looked like he was struggling for a while but he looked behind and could see I was still behind so he gave it everything to shake me off, I kept up the whole way
> 
> I would have gone ahead and let him get a tow from me but I don't think he was having any off it.



There's nothing better than a bit of friendly competition on the way back from work  When I'm on days I normally bump into a guy I know half way back to my house and the race is on


----------



## ianrauk (27 Sep 2017)

What looked like a nasty accident on the A21 into work this morning. Motorbike all smashed up, motorcyclist being tended to in the road. Looked like a classic motorbike overtake then car pulling out of side road collision. The motorcyclist looked in a bad way so I hope he's ok.


----------



## dhd.evans (27 Sep 2017)

Oh dear, i caused a bit of a fuss with my police close pass...


----------



## gavroche (27 Sep 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> Although I rang the police to report a pedestrian on the motorway I couldn't help but think I deserved it a bit, single occupancy 4x4 (although not a gaz-guzzling model) contributing to choking the city.  Although stoning the cars is a bit extreme..
> 
> Bring on the Metrobus.


Why should you feel guilty about using your car? I never feel guilty when I use mine, that's what I bought it for.


----------



## Randombiker9 (27 Sep 2017)

dhd.evans said:


> Oh dear, i caused a bit of a fuss with my police close pass...


Was that with no sirens on as if they have sirens on your spossed to pull over like other veichels.


----------



## Randombiker9 (27 Sep 2017)

Threevok said:


> Riding behind a very silly motorist this morning - who decided to stop dead - just past a junction, just to light a cigarette.
> 
> Then she decides to zoom off, just as I overtake her.


That reminds me once when I cycled to local shops that on the way back a car driver was being fine and then suddenly stopped in the bus stop near a junction. Had to suddenly break that day.
(At least she switched her hazard lights on though a bit too late though)


----------



## HarryTheDog (27 Sep 2017)

Seem to have had man flu all this week, felt snotty on the way home but I spied a fat e-bike ( the bike was fat not the rider) ahead and decided to get myself some free speed by cadging a draft. Seems the guy did not like being drafted as he hit the throttle and took it to 26mph into a headwind/crosswind. I backed of several feet as his tyres and brakes would stop a dam sight faster than mine. I was still getting a benefit but on looking at my power meter reading I was having to chuck out 300-400 watts , 30 seconds or so later I was done and let him speed off into the distance. On looking back at my data I must be ill, my normal Max HR is 182, I was in the 190's peaking at 195. Pootle tomorrow I think. Struck me the guy must have had something like a 1,000 watt motor to haul that lump at that speed.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Sep 2017)

Wet ride home tonight, but surprisingly warm so no need to cut the commute short


----------



## tallliman (27 Sep 2017)

Poor week for me. Attempted the ride today but the bike started creaking a bit silly....wondering if it's the seat post having done some investigations tonight in the rain....just not feeling it at the moment.


----------



## John_S (27 Sep 2017)

The weather was alright today but I was not impressed on my ride to work when on a slight uphill on a nice wide road with plenty of space when a white van man who had be stationary decided to swerve into my path as I got near them.

The traffic in front of them had not cleared and I could see them looking at me in their mirrors so they'd definitely seen me and just decided to pull a dangerous move presumably because I'd committed the simple offence in their eyes of being a cyclist. I was not impressed.


----------



## BurningLegs (28 Sep 2017)

A tough ride in this morning after a hard session on the turbo last night, legs feeling heavy and laboured. Lovely to be out in the fresh air for a dry commute though, but I got some abuse from a van driver who shouted "get off the road" at me through his passenger window as he passed.


----------



## dhd.evans (28 Sep 2017)

Randombiker9 said:


> Was that with no sirens on as if they have sirens on your spossed to pull over like other veichels.



No sirens i'm afraid, just a run of the mill blind-corner overtake.

And now, it's gone national (warning Red Top Tabloid alert).

Ninja Edit: In case anyone is wondering I was contacted about the video by both papers; i've not been chasing publicity for this but have been obliging in providing comment on said actions of the police van driver.


----------



## Spartak (28 Sep 2017)

The autumnal job of collecting conkers for spider deterrent starting this morning whilst waiting for the train at Shirehampton station [ with my bike ]. 

Here's today's modest haul ...


----------



## Randombiker9 (28 Sep 2017)

dhd.evans said:


> No sirens i'm afraid, just a run of the mill blind-corner overtake.
> 
> And now, it's gone national (warning Red Top Tabloid alert).
> 
> Ninja Edit: In case anyone is wondering I was contacted about the video by both papers; i've not been chasing publicity for this but have been obliging in providing comment on said actions of the police van driver.


Ok weird you wouldn't think a police car or other emergency veichels would close pass you. Which Police department was this? (out of interest). (I've never seen or been overtaken by emergency veichles without there sirens on.


----------



## Simontm (28 Sep 2017)

Warm ride in but strangely not that many cyclists out and about. Some that were wore longs and jackets, must have boiled. Ride back equally warm. 
Numpty count: 2 one was a truck who overtook and nearly took me out. The other was me! While keeping an eye on a car behind as I filtered back in, a police car suddenly braked and I ended up in the back of it  police thought it very funny. Luckily just a slight bruised hand.


----------



## BurningLegs (29 Sep 2017)

Simontm said:


> Warm ride in but strangely not that many cyclists out and about. Some that were wore longs and jackets, must have boiled. Ride back equally warm.



I was one of them! I find this time of year difficult - I start my commute just before 7AM so often need a jacket on the way to work, but then boil on the way home. I never seem to learn, either. 



Simontm said:


> While keeping an eye on a car behind as I filtered back in, a police car suddenly braked and I ended up in the back of it  police thought it very funny. Luckily just a slight bruised hand.



That was a lucky escape, then! More speed or a different driver and it could have turned out differently (I've heard of drivers trying to claim their car has been damaged in incidents when it clearly wasn't). I assume it was just a small bump? Did you hit the deck?


----------



## Simontm (29 Sep 2017)

BurningLegs said:


> I was one of them! I find this time of year difficult - I start my commute just before 7AM so often need a jacket on the way to work, but then boil on the way home. I never seem to learn, either.
> 
> 
> 
> That was a lucky escape, then! More speed or a different driver and it could have turned out differently (I've heard of drivers trying to claim their car has been damaged in incidents when it clearly wasn't). I assume it was just a small bump? Did you hit the deck?



Yeah, just a small bump and I stayed upright to avoid compounding my embarrassment


----------



## dhd.evans (29 Sep 2017)

Randombiker9 said:


> Ok weird you wouldn't think a police car or other emergency veichels would close pass you. Which Police department was this? (out of interest). (I've never seen or been overtaken by emergency veichles without there sirens on.



Police Scotland (Tayside division) - it was a blip on their part, but unfortunately caught on camera which meant there's evidence of the silly manoeuvre.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Sep 2017)

Lucky me. It was peeing down with rain when I got up this morning. Stopped for when I left home. Started to rain, but not heavy about half a mile from work. Walked through the door and the heavens decided to really let go with rain. 
Brightening up quite nicely now though.


----------



## si_c (29 Sep 2017)

Damp and warm this morning, and hit most of the lights on green, which was a bonus. Just one pillock in a foreign registered HGV who decided to pass me with about 2ft to spare, only to start pulling in further to the left before he'd cleared me. If it was a UK registered vehicle I'd have been tempted to contact them.


----------



## John_S (29 Sep 2017)

I had an interesting ride in this morning due to a bike change.

My bike is currently at a LBS having a new bottom bracket fitted and so I had to use my alternative which is a Raleigh Apex MTB which I bought in about 1993 I think. I've not used it for absolutely ages and so the change was quite fun to be honest. However now that I have an actual road bike I can definitely feel that this is not the most appropriate tool for the job when it comes to road riding. When I was younger and I bought this bike it was of course my only bike (it replaced my previous Raleigh Mustang MTB (which I think had friction shifters to give you an idea of the era (and I've seen that Raleigh have recently resurrected the Mustang name with a new bike)) which was sold. I used to use it from everything from off road (although nothing too extreme because I live in East Anglia) to road riding of 100 miles plus and at that point I'd never ridden a road bike and so I didn't know anything else so I guess I though nothing of it slogging away on fat tyres on the tarmac.

I've not used this bike for absolutely ages and everything seemed to be in working order apart from the front derailleur. It's a triple chainset and I was stuck in the middle chainring which if you're going to be stuck in one is probably the best one to get stuck in I guess.

The only annoying thing about this morning was that it was chucking it down with rain and unlike my regular bike this one does not have mudgaurds and so I got a soaking wet a**e and back.

Still at least I had the Girvin Flexstem smoothing out any bumps from the road. As you can probably tell I had a fair bit of fondness and nostalgia using this bike today.

However if it carries on raining on my commutes I'll be glad to get my other bike back from the LBS.

Hope that everyone has a good commute home today and then a good weekend.

John


----------



## Dan B (29 Sep 2017)

Happily cycling along Lea Bridge Road this morning when a builders merchant crane drives straight out of a side road into my path, at a speed I would have described as "making progress". Very glad my "fixie" has the legally required front and rear brakes (praise the lord for koolstop dual compound) or I'd have been spread thinly across his radiator. 

"You nearly farking killed me", says I in the heat of the moment. "I said sorry, what else do you want me to do", replies driver, I felt somewhat less than apologetically

Report + video sent to roadsafe but didn't get a registration number because the vehicle was sideways on. Company name & phone number painted on its side, though. We'll see if they do anything with it


----------



## Arjimlad (29 Sep 2017)

Dan B said:


> Happily cycling along Lea Bridge Road this morning when a builders merchant crane drives straight out of a side road into my path, at a speed I would have described as "making progress". Very glad my "fixie" has the legally required front and rear brakes (praise the lord for koolstop dual compound) or I'd have been spread thinly across his radiator.
> 
> "You nearly farking killed me", says I in the heat of the moment. "I said sorry, what else do you want me to do", replies driver, I felt somewhat less than apologetically
> 
> Report + video sent to roadsafe but didn't get a registration number because the vehicle was sideways on. Company name & phone number painted on its side, though. We'll see if they do anything with it



What else do you want him to do?

Get off the road, get some driving lessons before he goes out again and ask for help with stopping at the sodding white line, perhaps ?


----------



## Dan B (29 Sep 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> What else do you want him to do?
> 
> Get off the road, get some driving lessons before he goes out again and ask for help with stopping at the sodding white line, perhaps ?


In the heat of the moment the only constructive advice I could offer was "look where you're going" but those are all good suggestions too.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Sep 2017)

Only got rained on twice today - on the way in and on the way home. 

The morning shower was of the intensity that shows up red on Netweather.tv radar and required all of my cycling gear spending 4 hours in the JML Dri Buddy we have at work before they were dry. By the end of the shift my shoes had still not dried despite having been in the dryer the whole time, but at least they were a very warm, wet pair! 

At least the rain isn't cold at this time of year.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (30 Sep 2017)

Slightly raining on the commute to work tonight but not bad at all, 1st time using the panniers today and what a difference it makes! Safe to say the rucksack is getting hung up, probably keep my spare tubes in it


----------



## Shut Up Legs (2 Oct 2017)

Several long, boring meetings today kept me at work 2.5 hours longer than usual, so I rode home in a very quick time indeed!


----------



## ianrauk (2 Oct 2017)

Still in shorts and short sleeves. Lovely mild temps for this mornings commute through the lovely SE London wastelands.


----------



## RoubaixCube (2 Oct 2017)

Public transport for me as i have veen temporarily re-located to another branch at work. They want me to work permanently at two different locations so it's a pain to haul my full uniform back and forth at the end. Might need to get the pannier rack refitted. Not very happy about it.

Otherwise it's was a beautiful 1 mile hike to the station in the cool sunshine. On the train now heading into LST but im not enjoying it a single bit.


----------



## Sixmile (2 Oct 2017)

High winds this morning but I decided to do my shorter commute (parking the car just under half way) after leaving the kids off at school. The wind was strong but generally sideways at worst. Pulled into Tescos to find that that store don't stock Bagels and if that wasn't bad enough, further down the road a black van beeps, swerves around me and pulls into a left junction right in front of me in an attempt to force me to a stop. I gave a wave and sailed on down to work, I hope he enjoys his day.


----------



## si_c (2 Oct 2017)

Bit slower in this morning, ever so slight cross headwind, but the gusts were quite strong from the side so I kept the pace down a bit.

Quite nice run in otherwise.


----------



## rivers (2 Oct 2017)

Slow commute in this morning due to leaving the house before 6am. It's mighty dark on the B2B past mangotsfield, even with lights


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Oct 2017)

Definitely chillier tonight on the way home, still in shorts and fingerless gloves but probably for not much longer.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Oct 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Definitely chillier tonight on the way home, still in shorts and fingerless gloves but probably for not much longer.




Same here. Was in shorts and SS shirt for both this morning and this evening - but not for long. LS shirts are at the ready.


----------



## si_c (2 Oct 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Same here. Was in shorts and SS shirt for both this morning and this evening - but not for long. LS shirts are at the ready.


Long sleeve today, but no base layer, short sleeve would have been fine, but they're all in the wash.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (3 Oct 2017)

Still fairly warm on the ride back from work this morning, the winds weren't half as bad as they were yesterday! Just finished my last night shift got two days off to have a decent ride out somewhere


----------



## captain nemo1701 (3 Oct 2017)

Chilly this morning on the B2B into the city. Soon have to get the lights on.
Hope the roadworks at the end of Cattle Market Road won't be going on too long but the junction does need a redesign now the road is one way but I hope they manage to get it right.

Got a bit miffed at daft motorcyclist last night who decided to squeeze his machine past the concrete bollards and rode it along the segregated cycle path. Lazy sod obviously couldn't be bothered to go another way around.


----------



## Threevok (3 Oct 2017)

Enjoying talking out the single speed this week 

Squeezing the last usage out of it for this year, in "commute" guise that is


----------



## Jenkins (3 Oct 2017)

Been sent to work south of Bicester for a couple of days and I've been put in the Travelodge at Cherwell Valley Services. Thanks to Google Maps I found a bridleway running nearby to avoid the A43 so the Giant flatbar went in the car boot.

13 miles each way (once I'd got the bike over the boundry fence and through the bushes) and most pleasently surprised by how much space was given by all traffic on very busy roads. 

The local workers thought I was mad when I told them how I'd got in and the route taken!


----------



## Simontm (3 Oct 2017)

Headwind in and headwind out-some chicanery from @ianrauk or other such east-siders I suspect 
A nothing Ride except:Numpty count:1 WVM turning right just before Kingston gate, pulled out across me. That's OK, he mouthed an apology as I managed to steer around the back of him rather than through his side while complimenting him on his driving skills* 

*or some words to that effect


----------



## L Q (3 Oct 2017)

1st time this year I have had to put the lights on, depressing.

Roll on the lighter nights again.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Oct 2017)

Leg warmers on for the first time since April  this morning . Bit of SCR coming home past 3 teenagers just leaving high school they sped up and were on my wheel so accelerated up the incline out of the Village and dropped them  . Got held up at the roundabout so they caught up . Another effort from me dropped again but I was quite deprived when I heard 1of them say right here as I was going straight on and now could relax the effort and revert to normal pace


----------



## rivers (4 Oct 2017)

The layers are coming out. Leg warmers on and a light baselayer under my jersey and long socks! Lights are also on as well. New hours at work started today (9-5 instead of 8-4), and the increase in traffic is crazy! I'll have to leave a few minutes earlier as I needed to slow it down a bit due to more children, pedestrians, dog walkers, and other cyclists on the B2B. Once I was past Staple Hill, it was pretty smooth sailing until Oldland Common., Once past Avon Valley, back to smooth sailing again.
One numpty on the way home outside Temple Meads. Decided he was in the wrong lane, didn't bother to look and nearly took me out as he changed lanes. Only stopped his manoeuvre when I shouted... He didn't like that


----------



## tallliman (4 Oct 2017)

6,000 miles for the year came up on the ride in. Leg warmers were in use as was the heavier long sleeved top....might try the new winter shoes soon too.


----------



## matth411 (4 Oct 2017)

It was wet. Gears skipped about a bit. Drivers gave me room. That was on both commutes today. Glad I am only commuting 2.6 miles though!


----------



## Tin Pot (4 Oct 2017)

I _may_ have gotten a little too excited by the prospect of getting a cx bike...and taken a bit of a detour too far...

...As I rolled my 25mm Pro rubinos across the field through the cows towards *a bull* with foot long horns.

I didn't stop for photos of the bull, nor the sudden hiss of air from my front tyre, but here's some more of where thou shalt not take a roadie:


----------



## Randombiker9 (4 Oct 2017)

This was around 8.00-8.30am and 4.30pm-5pm:
In a crossing a car stopped right in the middle of a toucan crossing. (That driver must of also been distracted) 
Cycling was fine earlier apart from two times had a close call due (but I managed to stop in time) to drivers on their mobile (once way home (junction signald) and made eye contact but he did not give way.) other was on way to (mini roundabout van driver didn't indicate). Both these times afterwards I looked back and saw they were on their mobile. Why can't drivers just NOT use their mobiles. Why do they not get it's illegal to use a mobile whist driving.? it's annoying when drivers disobey the rules but you get used to it. I don't say anything as what's the point of catching up and talking to a driver unless you want a argument.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (5 Oct 2017)

My Friday legs arrived 2 days early.  They still feel strong, but they're both aching more than usual.


----------



## captain nemo1701 (5 Oct 2017)

On my way home last night, came across this:





While I was on the phone to the police reporting it (it was stolen & dumped), a couple of local chavs came towards me on another motorbike and exited left so I didn't note the reg. It had a number plate, so most likely was nicked as the local chavs always remove the licence plates if it's their machine. What are the chances of a (probably) stolen motorbike coming along while reporting another?.

There have been a spate of motorbike thefts here in Bristol, so much so that hundreds of bikers rode through the city last weekend in protest. It wasn't there this morning, so hopefully someone has been reunited with their property.


----------



## rivers (5 Oct 2017)

captain nemo1701 said:


> On my way home last night, came across this:
> View attachment 377036
> 
> While I was on the phone to the police reporting it (it was stolen & dumped), a couple of local chavs came towards me on another motorbike and exited left so I didn't note the reg. It had a number plate, so most likely was nicked as the local chavs always remove the licence plates if it's their machine. What are the chances of a (probably) stolen motorbike coming along while reporting another?.
> ...



I think I cycled by you as you were on the phone with the police.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Oct 2017)

Blimey. I got hit by a mental heavy 5 minute cloudburst on the commute in this morning. Drowned rat comes to mind. I tried to shelter under some trees but the wind was swirling the rain around all over the place. As quickly as it started it also stopped. The rest of the ride is was dry apart from wet roads. Mad.


----------



## hoppym27 (5 Oct 2017)

slower rides in now..keeping my speed down due to the amount of tree debris from overnight wind and the cycleway is a carpet of wet leaves


----------



## HLaB (5 Oct 2017)

Lol, Something was up with the A1 this morning causing traffic to divert through town and there's a lot of road works just now, the perfect storm, leading to several miles of traffic queues. Just now I'm coming into town via the main road and its cycle lanes and with the congestion I was probably forced into the gutter more but I progressing quite smoothly by the queues overtaking on the outside when some muppets blocked the cycle lane after a bit I got a safe gap to cut back into the cyclelane. Then that dreaded sound, pssss Damm a front p'ture changed that and was probably still faster than the drivers but only by 5 mins if I hadn't of had the unscheduled deflation I would've been 15mins ahead.
What is notable whilst Ive p'tured a few times after work (or at least had to change the tube then) this was the first time in 15 years I've had to stop and change one on the way to work


----------



## Moodyman (5 Oct 2017)

1st day back following a week's break due to chest infection.

Deliberately took it easy as still not 100%. What a joy taking it easy is. An extra 5 mins over a 12 mile commute but without the heightened stress. Just chillaxed all the way.


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Oct 2017)

Expecting heavy rain first thing but the blue sky began to appear as I left home. Heading north I found myself under the grey cloud again but it was merciful. I'd only have had about a mile or two out of ten in the wet stuff, and that in the middle of the ride so chances are I'd have been dry again on arriving at work. Close pass from a Mini... why do smaller cars often think they can just squeeze past ? Let it go...


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (6 Oct 2017)

Temperature is definitely starting to drop on the early hour commute's, winds not bad at all which I was happy about! Most of the leaves and conkers also seem to have been cleared from the main roads to work so no dodgy moments either


----------



## Shut Up Legs (6 Oct 2017)

Is there anything better to finish off a working day than a long, hilly bicycle commute? Especially on a Friday! 
I enjoyed every minute of that commute.


----------



## bonker (6 Oct 2017)

There seemed to be an awful lot of people changing inner tubes along the side of the CS7 through Balham/ Tooting this morning. Is there a tale behind this or is it just the mass of debris building up on the unswept roads taking its toll?


----------



## bonker (6 Oct 2017)

Moodyman said:


> 1st day back following a week's break due to chest infection.
> 
> Deliberately took it easy as still not 100%. What a joy taking it easy is. An extra 5 mins over a 12 mile commute but without the heightened stress. Just chillaxed all the way.


I did a similar thing this morning (no illness) but took it easy and enjoyed the ride. Imagine my surprise when I looked at the Garmin and saw my time was only a minute slower than usual. It's the old adage holding true( round here anyway) that you are just racing to stop at the next set of lights.


----------



## John_S (6 Oct 2017)

It was chilly this morning!

Over the last couple of weeks I've often been on autumn auto pilot and I've ended up over dressing and over heating on the ride to work in the morning.

However today I did put my gilet on and I ended up regretting it because it was chilly and the wind was cold today. My Garmin said 5 degrees and I definitely noticed that it felt cold.


----------



## tallliman (6 Oct 2017)

Very chilly today so thought I'd try my new winter shoes....splendidly warm and I think I got the cleat position about right. Might have to raise the seat a touch as I think the soles are a little thicker.

Splendid moon as well on the ride in!


----------



## Randombiker9 (7 Oct 2017)

Every time I cycle up near the 2nd shopping area in my area. That these teenagers are always picking on me. Today they actually tried to knock me off my bike but failed. (With their bikes) What should I do? They keep saying rude stuff. (Had to stop cycling and go home because of this).


----------



## Moodyman (7 Oct 2017)

Randombiker9 said:


> Every time I cycle up near the 2nd shopping area in my area. That these teenagers are always picking on me. Today they actually tried to knock me off my bike but failed. (With their bikes) What should I do? They keep saying rude stuff. (Had to stop cycling and go home because of this).



Cyclists, being part of a fringe community, are often seen as worthy of abuse. Being a female must be especially horrible. But, the worst thing you can do is let them put you off what you enjoy doing. Either change your route to avoid them or, if you can't, to blank them out.

Stay strong.


----------



## HLaB (7 Oct 2017)

HLaB said:


> Lol, Something was up with the A1 this morning causing traffic to divert through town and there's a lot of road works just now, the perfect storm, leading to several miles of traffic queues. Just now I'm coming into town via the main road and its cycle lanes and with the congestion I was probably forced into the gutter more but I progressing quite smoothly by the queues overtaking on the outside when some muppets blocked the cycle lane after a bit I got a safe gap to cut back into the cyclelane. Then that dreaded sound, pssss Damm a front p'ture changed that and was probably still faster than the drivers but only by 5 mins if I hadn't of had the unscheduled deflation I would've been 15mins ahead.
> What is notable whilst Ive p'tured a few times after work (or at least had to change the tube then) this was the first time in 15 years I've had to stop and change one on the way to work


FWIW This is the video 
View: https://youtu.be/228RVytRPMo


----------



## Tin Pot (7 Oct 2017)

Randombiker9 said:


> Every time I cycle up near the 2nd shopping area in my area. That these teenagers are always picking on me. Today they actually tried to knock me off my bike but failed. (With their bikes) What should I do? They keep saying rude stuff. (Had to stop cycling and go home because of this).



Sorry to hear that  Don't let them get you down. It's them, not you.

I'd choose a whole new route rather than just a diversion - but avoid the conflict if you can, it's not worth your time.


----------



## tallliman (8 Oct 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Sorry to hear that  Don't let them get you down. It's them, not you.
> 
> I'd choose a whole new route rather than just a diversion - but avoid the conflict if you can, it's not worth your time.



I agree with this, not worth the energy to have the worry every day


----------



## Randombiker9 (9 Oct 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Sorry to hear that  Don't let them get you down. It's them, not you.
> 
> I'd choose a whole new route rather than just a diversion - but avoid the conflict if you can, it's not worth your time.


The thing is I cant exactly avoid it I'll have work experience in that area soon. What if there still annoying then? Because I don't want to end up getting hurt because of the e.g if they did try to knock me off my bike and I would not do anything physical to them because you shouldn't react. 


tallliman said:


> I agree with this, not worth the energy to have the worry every day


----------



## BurningLegs (9 Oct 2017)

@Randombiker9 that sounds awful. It’s such a shame that people sometimes do that sort of thing. 

Do you know the people who are doing it? You mentioned that you are doing work experience near the area soon, are you at school? If so then perhaps you could mention it to someone at your school, especially if you know that they attend the same school.


----------



## rivers (9 Oct 2017)

My hours at work have been switched from 8-4 to 9-5 (I've known this was coming since I received my promotion last year). Holy hell is the traffic heavier, both on the roads and on the B2B just an hour later. I've lost nearly 2mph average speed. I think I need to leave a few minutes earlier :-/


----------



## Helenbells (9 Oct 2017)

Daughter will be starting her commute on the B2B by cycle next week. She has just moved to Bristol, Mangotsfield and now has my 70's Rory O'Brien. She has not ridden it before but is looking forward to it, now that it is roadworthy. Lights are much better than the originals I used.


----------



## Tin Pot (9 Oct 2017)

Randombiker9 said:


> The thing is I cant exactly avoid it I'll have work experience in that area soon. What if there still annoying then? Because I don't want to end up getting hurt because of the e.g if they did try to knock me off my bike and I would not do anything physical to them because you shouldn't react.



If you can't avoid it, let the local police know - it's pretty unlikely these people are trouble only for you. What they're doing is a crime, no matter how small it may seem. Even if the police only take note, it'll stand you in good stead later, and maybe they will have a word with them and they'll back off.


----------



## dhd.evans (10 Oct 2017)

Numpty count: 1.


----------



## Sixmile (10 Oct 2017)

Had a bit of craic last night after work. Key broke in my lock at home time. Ended up borrowing a set of cutters from the local gym to release me.

I have had a Magnum Titan lock at my desk for months but never got around to swapping it with this cheapy one. Needless to say the bike is a lot more secure today!


----------



## dhd.evans (11 Oct 2017)

If anyone can read this license plate fully i'd be grateful. Absolute idiot.



And this. Shoulder check, signal, move and... attempted overtake on the right on a blind summit.



Seems the Autumn weather brings out all the numpties...


----------



## ianrauk (11 Oct 2017)

Blimey. who would have thought it in mid October a cycle commute would still be undertaken in shorts and short sleeve shirt. Positively balmy out there this morning and getting warmer. The weekend is look to be really nice.

But.. where did all the SE London traffic come from. Backed up all over the place. No rhyme or reason. Made for a little slower going. So in the end decided just to take an easy ride in.


----------



## L Q (11 Oct 2017)

Windy but warm, at least 15 miles were into a headwind, I can guarantee that I wont have a tailwind on the way home.

Very nice to still be in shorts and not needing the winter gloves even for the morning.


----------



## thefollen (11 Oct 2017)

See they're chopping the lanes and adding thick concrete partitions on the Waterloo Bridge into [ bus-cycle | other vehicle lane ] northbound and [something else] southbound – still being worked on but unsure how I feel about it. Looks as though it'll be quite claustrophobic. 

Southbound at least has been a great Strava segment. Single-lane crawling it behind a Boris Bike would be heartbreaking!


----------



## Randombiker9 (11 Oct 2017)

dhd.evans said:


> If anyone can read this license plate fully i'd be grateful. Absolute idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No need to say F off to him. Like I just got back home and this stupid car honked at me (I was taking the middle of lane due to narrow road and so many parked cars to avoid door zone) and then he did close pass.

Sometimes I think drivers are just trying to provoke a reaction and that's why I never give one. I just mutter to myself stupid and continue cycling.
With first clip I can work out his first 4 letters are 5754 but I can't read the rest


----------



## dhd.evans (12 Oct 2017)

Randombiker9 said:


> No need to say F off to him. Like I just got back home and this stupid car honked at me (I was taking the middle of lane due to narrow road and so many parked cars to avoid door zone) and then he did close pass.
> 
> Sometimes I think drivers are just trying to provoke a reaction and that's why I never give one. I just mutter to myself stupid and continue cycling.
> With first clip I can work out his first 4 letters are 5754 but I can't read the rest



True, i lost the rag and it wasn't big or clever. I get buzzed on this road more often than not and this twerp had been riding my back wheel for a good 100m or so prior to this close pass and honking of the horn.


----------



## jahlive905 (12 Oct 2017)

Let me set the scene. I'm waiting at the lights to change from red at the top end of Deptford High Street. There's no other cyclists to the right or behind me. There's about six cars slowly coming to a halt behind me, another four on the opposite side of the road and about three pedestrians wandering by. A significant number of human eyes can see me.

Cue embarassment:

Now I don't know if it's because I'd just got out of bed or because I subconsciously wanted a story to tell on Tales from Today's Commute later but from a perfectly stable and standing position, I begin to wobble. 

The lights are still red, there's no reason for this even to have happened. My right shoe is clipped in, my left is out, but I start to fall towards my right. At this point, I'm less concerned about hitting the deck, and mostly concerned about saving face. There's a line of cars behind me, there's nothing interesting going on in the road, and I'm betting all eyes are on me and my fall is probably going to be some entertaining viewing. I'm determined not to give anyone the satisfaction.

OK wobble back to the left, that's good. You've saved it. You're cool.

Oh no wait - you've wobbled back to the right again. You're gonna fall. Try and save face at all costs. Do a little bunny hop to try and get the bike to stablise you. Try and unclip. No joy. You've f***ed it even more. You're in the middle of the road now, and yeah, you're going down. 

First the knee, then the bag. Then the bike.

You absolute plum. You laugh at yourself. Try and laugh it off.

Oh crap, the lights have gone green. Quick, get up. Stop laughing on the floor like an idiot.

Someone beeps. I'm up now, trying to pedal but oh, of course it has, the chain's fallen off.

You punt yourself to the kerb. You laugh at yourself again. But inside, you're crying.


----------



## L Q (12 Oct 2017)

Ride back last night was uneventful but I did find myself just laughing when into the headwind was gusts of 40mph and rain.


----------



## Threevok (12 Oct 2017)

Nearly got sandwiched on a roundabout, between a Range Rover riding my back wheel and the dirver's side door of an idiot who thought he could jump in front of me from a junction.

I think he heard what I shouted at him - everyone at the adjacent petrol station did


----------



## ianrauk (12 Oct 2017)

The difference in last nights commute and this morning was chalk and cheese.
Last night, swirly headwinds, cold and rain.
This morning. Very little wind, dry, sunny and mild.

But the traffic, oh gawd the traffic. This week it's been an absolute nightmare.


----------



## rivers (12 Oct 2017)

Ended up at work until 7pm last night, so nearly pitch black by the time I set off home. The new light is pretty good on the unlit section of the B2B. It's eerily peaceful in the dark as well...


----------



## Twizit (12 Oct 2017)

ianrauk said:


> But the traffic, oh gawd the traffic. This week it's been an absolute nightmare.



Indeed - what on earth is going on with the traffic this week - just mad busy everywhere


----------



## hoppym27 (12 Oct 2017)

Dark morning commute now for me on the cycleway and towpath...Tuesday I saw a friendly smiling hedgehog on the towpath...today I saw a big stinking rat....it flicked the bird at me as I rode past...


----------



## ianrauk (12 Oct 2017)

hoppym27 said:


> Dark morning commute now for me on the cycleway and towpath...Tuesday I saw a friendly smiling hedgehog on the towpath...today I saw a big stinking rat....it flicked the bird at me as I rode past...




Rats are like that - hard bastards.


----------



## hoppym27 (12 Oct 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Rats are like that - hard bastards.



Proper scallys...and as for canada geese....


----------



## bonker (13 Oct 2017)

Either everyone has the day off of they are superstitious, the CS7 was pretty deserted this morning. It's a shame as it was really warm and (heading into London) the wind was in the right direction. Only bummer was that the bracket for my back light snapped so I'll have to Sellotape the light on for the journey home.


----------



## Threevok (13 Oct 2017)

Very wet today - so full waterproof kit and lights

Nearly got blindsided at a roundabout by a woman who was clearly in a world of her own, till her bumper nearly kissed my back wheel


----------



## ianrauk (13 Oct 2017)

What a really nice, mild day here in London. Mid october and still in shorts and short sleeves. And it's getting warmer over the weekend and into early next week.
Once again though the traffic is a bit of a nightmare. It's not until I can stretch the legs on the A21 bus lanes that I can get up to any sort of speed for long stretches.


----------



## HarryTheDog (13 Oct 2017)

Strangeish interaction with another cyclist yesterday. I was at some lights when another road cyclist pulled up beside me, similar age to me 50+, carbon bike but wearing non cycling attire, he was wearing sidi carbon shoes which hinted at something. I was going for a Strava section further on and shortly after the lights I wound it up to a rate and went for a shortish 0.2 mile section. I was doing just under 30 and forgot about the guy at the lights.
I then entered a cycleway which has a couple of blind bends so slowed down to around 15mph, there was some overgrown nettles on the left side so I moved to the right lane of the cyclway as I was wearing shorts and did not want to get stung. I was then really suprised to find the bloke from before trying to overtake me in the 3 inch gap on my right. We banged shoulders but he manged to struggle through.Strangely neither of us uttered a utterance. I was really pissed off with the both of us, me for not checking someone was behind when I moved into the lane ( I had been going hell for leather I was not ecpecting him to keep up) but pissed off at hm for not seeing the nettles and expecting me to move and also for not shouting a warning.
I shadowed him and either he was a extremely strong rider or there was a dam motor in that bike. He was going uphill with seemingly hardly any effort. Anyway later we came to a junction with 3 riders coming the other way strewn over the cyleway plus a cople of peds on the cycleway. I left the cycleway and dodged around a ped area and missed the lot, he however refused to budge and had to come to a complete halt. I looked over my shoulder as I was expecting him to be chasing me down. No the guy had turned around and was cycling back the way he came.


----------



## tallliman (13 Oct 2017)

Just got back from the bike shop, turns out my trusty bike's creak was coming from an inch long crack in the seat tube. So after 12,400 miles, she is no more. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Oct 2017)

tallliman said:


> Just got back from the bike shop, turns out my trusty bike's creak was coming from an inch long crack in the seat tube. So after 12,400 miles, she is no more. May she rest in peace.



Is it covered under warranty?


----------



## tallliman (13 Oct 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Is it covered under warranty?



Yep, so an interesting decision to be made once I get the offer back!


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Oct 2017)

ianrauk said:


> What a really nice, mild day here in London. Mid october and still in shorts and short sleeves. And it's getting warmer over the weekend and into early next week.
> Once again though the traffic is a bit of a nightmare. It's not until I can stretch the legs on the A21 bus lanes that I can get up to any sort of speed for long stretches.



How are you going to commute from the new abode?


----------



## ianrauk (13 Oct 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> How are you going to commute from the new abode?




Bike/Train/Bike
Gone and bought myself one of those clown bikes ain't I.


----------



## Threevok (13 Oct 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Bike/Train/Bike
> Gone and bought myself one of those clown bikes ain't I.



What ? a 29er ?


----------



## ianrauk (13 Oct 2017)

Threevok said:


> What ? a 29er ?




No.. clown like, not silly... a Brompton


----------



## Threevok (13 Oct 2017)

ianrauk said:


> No.. clown like, not silly... a Brompton



Oh I see (My apologies for anyone who owns a 29er BTW)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Oct 2017)




----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Oct 2017)

This one gives away where you work @ianrauk


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Oct 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Bike/Train/Bike
> Gone and bought myself one of those clown bikes ain't I.



No way...! I've had a couple of goes on @Fab Foodie 's Brommie but I just can't get on with them.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Oct 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> No way...! I've had a couple of goes on @Fab Foodie 's Brommie but I just can't get on with them.




Some people don't. I was actually pleasantly surprised at how quick and nippy they are. I bought a SL6 sporty version. I think I'm going to enjoy bombing past roadies on the commute for a bit of SCR


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Oct 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Some people don't. I was actually pleasantly surprised at how quick and nippy they are. I bought a SL6 sporty version. I think I'm going to enjoy bombing past roadies on the commute for a bit of SCR



We'll be seeing you in this soon

https://www.brompton.com/Events/Brompton-World-Championship


----------



## ianrauk (13 Oct 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> We'll be seeing you in this soon
> 
> https://www.brompton.com/Events/Brompton-World-Championship




It has been mentioned


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Oct 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Some people don't. I was actually pleasantly surprised at how quick and nippy they are. I bought a SL6 sporty version._ I think I'm going to enjoy bombing past roadies on the commute for a bit of SCR_



Hell yeah. I love the look of disdain mixed with hatred when I cruise past a roadie on my flat bared Whyte Montpellier,,,,


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Oct 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Some people don't. I was actually pleasantly surprised at how quick and nippy they are. I bought a SL6 sporty version. I think I'm going to enjoy bombing past roadies on the commute for a bit of SCR


Blue perchance?


----------



## ianrauk (13 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Blue perchance?




There is none more black...


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Oct 2017)

ianrauk said:


> There is none more black...


Stealth eh?


----------



## ianrauk (13 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Stealth eh?




Indeed...what with all my black commuting gear.... they (who ever they are) won't see me for dust.


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Oct 2017)

ianrauk said:


> There is none more black...





Fab Foodie said:


> Stealth eh?



Absolutely, don't want to draw attention to your surrender.


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Oct 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Indeed...what with all my black commuting gear.... they (who ever they are) won't see me for dust.



Bring it on Sunday.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Oct 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Bring it on Sunday.


Nope..it's for commuting duties only


----------



## HLaB (13 Oct 2017)

Lol I managed to get embroiled in a bit of SCR tonight without racing. I was keeping my HR to around 55% when a bloke came by. I caught up with him at the lights (they can take ages) and the poor bloke was panting away


----------



## I like Skol (13 Oct 2017)

Heard on the radio tonight that a Tropical hurricane is heading our way with high winds and high temperatures! It must already be here. Had to ride to work tonight into strong headwind gusts and the temperature was all wrong, was melting by the time I had done the 10 miles to work. Still an otherwise rain free commute so far for this week. Closest I have come to getting rained on was on arrival earlier in the week when the downpour started just as I got through the factory gates, sweet 
Going for a full house, have done 3/4 and hoping for 100% 4/4 commutes if I can get away with it.


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2017)

I like Skol said:


> *Heard on the radio tonight that a Tropical hurricane is heading our way *with high winds and high temperatures! It must already be here. Had to ride to work tonight into strong headwind gusts and the temperature was all wrong, was melting by the time I had done the 10 miles to work. Still an otherwise rain free commute so far for this week. Closest I have come to getting rained on was on arrival earlier in the week when the downpour started just as I got through the factory gates, sweet
> Going for a full house, have done 3/4 and hoping for 100% 4/4 commutes if I can get away with it.


As given by


Rickshaw Phil said:


> Well here's something you don't see every day. Just in time for the anniversary of the big 1987 storm there is a genuine hurricane headed in this direction:
> View attachment 378408
> 
> 
> Link to the US National Hurricane Centre: http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/


----------



## dbeattie (14 Oct 2017)

Under the railway bridge at Cathcart station there was a dead pigeon in the middle of the road and a crow was eating it. A couple of miles further on a woman and her dog were waiting to cross the road and the dog had a drink from a puddle.


----------



## runner (14 Oct 2017)

So there I am outside Tesco in central Bristol this morning with my very expensive Genesis Equilibrium which is ensured “only” if I have a gold standard lock….which I don’t. I thought I would be “thief” safe with two “cheaper” locks attached to the bike stand. I usually try to keep a close watch on the bike but this morning did not (fool!) and as I was at the checkout I could see one of the Tesco assistants looking out the window….at my bike….and 3 youths who were viewing it very closely whilst on their mobiles!! I ran, they left and the security guard told me that they had spotted my bike and thought it was a good steal!! Whilst I was pleased that they were admiring my beautiful piece of stainless steel road hog….I was not best pleased that they were within minutes of grabbing it. As the security guard pointed out….”they would have had that bike in a few minutes. The silly thing is my bike is only insured if it has a gold standard lock and I will certainly not be parking my beloved commuting machine until I have the proper lock. Of course I do realize that a thief will if determined smash through any lock, but at least if it happens again I will be insured.


----------



## BurningLegs (16 Oct 2017)

runner said:


> So there I am outside Tesco in central Bristol this morning with my very expensive Genesis Equilibrium which is ensured “only” if I have a gold standard lock….which I don’t. I thought I would be “thief” safe with two “cheaper” locks attached to the bike stand. I usually try to keep a close watch on the bike but this morning did not (fool!) and as I was at the checkout I could see one of the Tesco assistants looking out the window….at my bike….and 3 youths who were viewing it very closely whilst on their mobiles!! I ran, they left and the security guard told me that they had spotted my bike and thought it was a good steal!! Whilst I was pleased that they were admiring my beautiful piece of stainless steel road hog….I was not best pleased that they were within minutes of grabbing it. As the security guard pointed out….”they would have had that bike in a few minutes. The silly thing is my bike is only insured if it has a gold standard lock and I will certainly not be parking my beloved commuting machine until I have the proper lock. Of course I do realize that a thief will if determined smash through any lock, but at least if it happens again I will be insured.



Glad that you had such a lucky escape!


----------



## BurningLegs (16 Oct 2017)

I had a relatively uneventful commute in this morning, until I was less than half a mile from my place of work and riding in secondary with no oncoming traffic.

A car passed me quite safely and with ease, but decided to beep their horn as they passed. I followed them into my work's car park - we both work at the same location. We don't know each other, but I challenged the driver who came out with some familiar points:
- There is a cycle lane, you should use it (it's a shared use path on an industrial estate which has HGVs and cement mixers turning frequently and doesn't feel safe)
- You were riding in the middle of the road (I was in secondary, but not in the gutter)
- You slowed me down because I had to pass you (but the driver didn't beep at any of the cars she had to queue behind at the roundabout!)

The driver is adamant that they were right to beep me and I shouldn't be there - it's the law apparently and I was riding my bike illegally.

Can anyone help me to find the wording in the highway code that says a cyclist can (or even should) take a lane if they feel it is safest, and that they don't have to use shared use paths? Also anything about all vehicles (including cycles) having equal right to use the roads. Maybe @mjr has this to hand?? I'd like to put it in an envelope and put it on the driver's windscreen before the end of our shift today.

As I was getting walking to the changing room I crossed paths with another cyclist who said he saw me challenging the driver in the car park and we both had a good old moan about drivers!


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (16 Oct 2017)

Foggy commute to work this morning the roads were quiet and no near misses! Surprised how warm it is even at 5am a t-shirt and thin fleece was more than enough this morning


----------



## ianrauk (16 Oct 2017)

What a lovely mild morning. 18°.. yep you read that right.. 18°. That is early summer morning temperatures. Mid October and still in shorts and short sleeve shorts. 

Pretty uneventful commute. Met up with a regular cycle commuter en route so we had a bit of chat.
A good start to the working week.


----------



## mjr (16 Oct 2017)

BurningLegs said:


> Can anyone help me to find the wording in the highway code that says a cyclist can (or even should) take a lane if they feel it is safest, and that they don't have to use shared use paths? Also anything about all vehicles (including cycles) having equal right to use the roads. Maybe @mjr has this to hand?? I'd like to put it in an envelope and put it on the driver's windscreen before the end of our shift today.


Not having to use facilities is in http://highwaycode.info/rule/61 but it's another rule based on prejudice more than evidence AFAICT so it ain't great: "61. Cycle Routes and Other Facilities. Use cycle routes, advanced stop lines, cycle boxes and toucan crossings unless at the time it is unsafe to do so. Use of these facilities is not compulsory and will depend on your experience and skills, but they can make your journey safer."

I'm not sure there's anything saying about all vehicles (including cycles) having equal right to use the roads. I think it may have been thought too obvious that cyclists, walkers and horse riders may use the road, especially as the code has sections for them. Also, it's often said that cyclists, walkers and horse riders have rights to use the roads, whereas motorists are only permitted there on licence.

I think the should take a lane advice is from DfT's Cyclecraft, which the great @winjim excerpted at https://www.cyclechat.net/posts/4063791 but that's not going to be great in an envelope. You might prefer the THINK! road safety advert originally by TfL:






You may also like http://highwaycode.info/rule/112 "112. The horn. Use only while your vehicle is moving and you need to warn other road users of your presence. Never sound your horn aggressively. ..."

I doubt it'll do any good. It sounds like that driver needs at least a theory retest but we don't have them in this country yet


----------



## BurningLegs (16 Oct 2017)

Thanks @mjr - I have now taped this to the driver's window:



> Hello XX,
> 
> After you beeped your horn at me aggressively this morning, it was good to be able to have a chat about it in the car park. Thanks for taking the time to have a quick conversation with me.
> 
> ...



I doubt anything will come of it (I have a much more senior position in the company than the driver so wouldn't expect them to challenge me but I am genuinely open to a civil discussion). I have clocked the car though so I am almost looking forward to our next interaction on the roads!


----------



## rivers (16 Oct 2017)

I left a bit earlier than normal this morning as I had to start teaching at 9am (I normally get in for 9). I'll be leaving at the same time from now on, as there was quite a bit less traffic on the B2B, and I was back up to my normal speeds again.


----------



## winjim (16 Oct 2017)

mjr said:


> the great @winjim


Steady on now. 

I have to say, I've only just come across those THINK! cards and I quite like them. I like the way that for a given situation there are equivalent cards for both cyclists and motorists.


----------



## dhd.evans (16 Oct 2017)

BurningLegs said:


> Thanks @mjr - I have now taped this to the driver's window:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt anything will come of it (I have a much more senior position in the company than the driver so wouldn't expect them to challenge me but I am genuinely open to a civil discussion). I have clocked the car though so I am almost looking forward to our next interaction on the roads!



Personally i find that kind of behaviour repugnant: "You were slowing me down and were in my way so i beeped at you". I'd be keen to ask them whether they would do the same to horseriders and I bet you they'd give a different account of their behaviour then.


----------



## si_c (16 Oct 2017)

First commute back in this morning after a week off for holidays . Pleasant through-dawn commute in, warmer than I had been expecting (long sleeve jersey was a mistake), although the headwind was a disappointment, the return journey should be a little, well, faster.


----------



## J1888 (16 Oct 2017)

Farkin hell. Half day at work so cycled from town to SW London...holy cow, that is some wind. Absolutely soul destroying. In the door about 3 mins an still not cooled down.


----------



## Arjimlad (16 Oct 2017)

Anyone local to me knows that the bends on Perrinpit Road are no place to safely overtake. But there's often someone who knows better... Reported to the Police, uploaded the footage & will see what happens next !


----------



## Fonze (16 Oct 2017)

I can honestly say every single ride I go on a car comes within inches of me, maybe just one car sometimes a few , but today as I went down a single lane road an old guy pulled out on my then tried his best to clip me 
I'm a chilled type of person so no over reaction as I noticed he must have been in his 80's , but it does give the old ticker a flutter ..


----------



## Randombiker9 (16 Oct 2017)

The thing is some roads aren't big enough or there's not enough room (e.g too many parked cars) for cars to overtake. If you cycle long enough you get used to close passes and shouldn't have any problems. 
My commute to college and back were fine today.


----------



## ManiaMuse (16 Oct 2017)

Monster headwind with loads of leaves flying around on the way back, glad I was wearing sunglasses. But wasn't too bad actually, much prefer gusting headwinds to scary crosswinds as all you have to focus on really is staying low and keeping a rhythm rather than trying to hang on to your bike and avoid being blown into the path of cars.


----------



## rivers (16 Oct 2017)

I decided against riding home today, and got a lift in with a coworker. It means I have to ride home tomorrow though. Weather looks nice.


----------



## lazybloke (16 Oct 2017)

_Felt _like a fast/easy ride home tonight thanks to the Ophelia tailwind.
I was deluded. Nothing makes my mountain bike fast.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Oct 2017)

a tad breezy tonight


----------



## Moodyman (16 Oct 2017)

Cruising at 30mph on the flat. Not done that for a while. Thanks Ophelia.


----------



## si_c (16 Oct 2017)

Moodyman said:


> Cruising at 30mph on the flat. Not done that for a while. Thanks Ophelia.



Haha, yeah, proper good. Nice easy run home tonight, except for the detour into town, and into the wind. That bit was less fun.


----------



## John_S (16 Oct 2017)

There was some crazy weather and skies today thanks to being on the fringes of Ophelia!

Looking out of the window from work it went completely dark about 5pm (when the sunset is normally about 6 at the moment) then it was like somebody turned on a massive lightbulb in the sky on the horizon at about half 5. Then on the way home between 6 & 7 it got really dark very quickly because of all the dust &/or smoke in the sky you couldn't see the stars at all and there was no moonlight whatsoever so it was really dark.

Unfortunately I only had a tailwind for a very small percentage of my journey but it was nice whilst it lasted. I had a lot more headwind than tail and although I tried my best to plan the most sheltered route that I could when I hit the exposed bits of my ride there was a real blast from the wind in my face.

Still I managed to make it home in one piece so I was very pleased with that! 

Today I also ticked over my years commuting miles target of 3,000 miles. Now I know that's small beans to some of the mile eaters out there on this website but it was my personal goal and so I was pleased to pass this milestone for the year.

Hope that everybody else got to & from work safely.


----------



## dhd.evans (17 Oct 2017)

Ophelia caused a bit of riding-through-treacle for me. Slow average speed but going home is going to be fun with a monster tailwind. Already considering my Strava segments to try and take in...


----------



## BurningLegs (17 Oct 2017)

dhd.evans said:


> Ophelia caused a bit of riding-through-treacle for me. Slow average speed but going home is going to be fun with a monster tailwind. Already considering my Strava segments to try and take in...



I bet the winds will have calmed down by the time you tackle the segments.


----------



## Sixmile (17 Oct 2017)

I'd a few crosswind gusts on the way in this morning as Ophelia leaves Ireland. One of two hairy enough moments but the journey home should be plain sailing


----------



## StickyPTFE (17 Oct 2017)

Came across a large scared Malamute this morning. No sign of his owner anywhere and the dog was not too happy about me trying to help him find his owner.

He eventually ran off back down the canal, I assume he knew where he was going. 

Had the lead still dangling around his neck which concerned me.

Any advice on what to do in a situation like this?


----------



## Randombiker9 (17 Oct 2017)

StickyPTFE said:


> Came across a large scared Malamute this morning. No sign of his owner anywhere and the dog was not too happy about me trying to help him find his owner.
> 
> He eventually ran off back down the canal, I assume he knew where he was going.
> 
> ...


1.Did he have a tag on the collar?. If he did call his owner
2. If he doesn't either take him to a vet where they'll scan for microchip (legal requirement for dogs) and find it's owner.
3. Was he in poor condition (e.g skinny, fat, maltrunition, ill etc..) if so Contact RSPCA..


ps I dunno the area you live in but along the canal were there like boat houses? because if so you could of seen if anyone was in those and asked if it was one of there dogs.


----------



## Randombiker9 (17 Oct 2017)

My cycling day was fine got caught in dripping rain in afternoon. It was fine though.


----------



## rivers (17 Oct 2017)

I took the bus into work today as I left my bike at work last night due to the weather. I had a lovely cycle home this afternoon until I was undercut by some jackass in a megane on Bedminster Parade so he could sit in traffic. Funny thing is, I was breaking the 20mph speed limit at 23mph. As I cycled by him about 5 seconds later, I felt the need to shout in his open window the speed limit was 20mph. His reply was a "F**k off".... Oh Bristol


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (17 Oct 2017)

Tail wind in the morning, pushing me up the hills, and a head wind home but it is all down hill. Perfect.


----------



## si_c (18 Oct 2017)

Steady headwind this morning, but still made good progress thankfully, as I woke up about half eight, it's a 40minute ride to work, and I need to have a shower before I start work at half nine. Was only 5 minutes late .

Noticeably colder today though, the road surface had gone that lovely very light grey colour you see through winter in early mornings.  Long sleeve jersey and full finger gloves were the right choice.


----------



## andrew_s (18 Oct 2017)

Lock problems...

On Monday, I arrived at work to find I'd not got my D-lock (I'd swapped it with my cafe cable lock for the Sunday ride, as I anticipated parking in the neighbouring town, and remembered starting to swap back, but assumed I'd distracted myself and put it down before getting as far as the saddlebag). 

No immediate problem, I've got a light combination cable lock for just that circumstance, and the bikes are in an ID badge controlled cage anyway.
Put in combination, lock didn't open. Tried possible alternatives, lock still didn't open.
Picked up suitable abandoned chunky cable lock, wrapped it around the bike so it looked locked to a casual glance, and went in to work.

During the morning, during the intervals where I was waiting for the PC to finish doing things, I started the possible combinations, starting at 0000 and progressing upwards. After I'd got as far as 0895, I realised I'd been lining the numbers up in the wrong place, and I had correctly remembered the combination after all.

So at lunch, I decided to go back home and get the proper lock.
Searched the house, not there, so I picked up the anchor chain instead, and set off back.
As I was riding along, I remembered a clunking noise where I'd ridden through the pile of dead leaves covering a cycle bypass to a no entry junction, so I stopped, dug about a bit, and found the missing D-lock.

I did think afterwards that if I hadn't remembered and searched, I might have caused myself to crash when I hit the hidden lock the next morning (or, indeed, any other cyclists, though I suspect that most would avoid the pile of leaves and just ride through the no entry sign).


----------



## rivers (18 Oct 2017)

Head and crosswind this morning. Theoretically, that should mean tail/crosswind on the way home. We shall see.


----------



## Leaway2 (18 Oct 2017)

Yesterday, short sleeves, fingerless gloves. Today full gloves, long sleeves + base layer. Manchester airport is undergoing a major upgrade, which entails new roads, building, etc. The roads are covered in mud. There is a road cleaning vehicle going road, spraying water onto the road to ensure the dirt is still muddy and will adhere to my bike and legs.


----------



## John_S (18 Oct 2017)

I was a grumpy man on my commute this morning. Whilst over the summer I tend to commute over a greater distance and that gives me greater flexibility over a variety of routes during autumn & winter I stick more to a specific route which up until now has worked really well but has now been spoilt.

It involves a section of single track country road which previously has been relatively nice & quiet. However a construction project has started and this morning on what is a small section of road of say less than half a mile long I had to stop on four occasions in order to allow HGVs to pass as they struggling along a road totally inappropriate for them. Also just as I approached the entrance/exit to the site someone working on the site waved out a lorry straight into my path even though I was clearly visible going along this single track road.

In addition they have now completely covered the road in mud and rocks which was nice.

Anyway that’s the rant off my chest.


----------



## Randombiker9 (18 Oct 2017)

Didn't cycle today because it was spossed to heavy rain.

ps just trying to think about is so when I have my local work experience I will be cycling to my local stables but the thing is where's the best place to lock it up. ?
The cycling takes 30 mins. (it's unlikely I'll be able to take my bike into stables due to the horses and no bike stands)
1. Should I lock it up by the local shops where there's CCTV and bike stands and the walk the 15 mins to the stable. But here the local school kids are likely to mess with it whilst I'm gone as it's near a school this area. 
2. Just lock it up on a lamppost behind bus stop where it's not blocking way for people getting on the bus?


----------



## Slick (18 Oct 2017)

John_S said:


> I was a grumpy man on my commute this morning. Whilst over the summer I tend to commute over a greater distance and that gives me greater flexibility over a variety of routes during autumn & winter I stick more to a specific route which up until now has worked really well but has now been spoilt.
> 
> It involves a section of single track country road which previously has been relatively nice & quiet. However a construction project has started and this morning on what is a small section of road of say less than half a mile long I had to stop on four occasions in order to allow HGVs to pass as they struggling along a road totally inappropriate for them. Also just as I approached the entrance/exit to the site someone working on the site waved out a lorry straight into my path even though I was clearly visible going along this single track road.
> 
> ...


Report the driver and banksman to the site agent, also the state of the road. The site agent will hate you but he will act upon it as they hate complaints from locals more.


----------



## Slick (18 Oct 2017)

My commute today was a challenge from the off. I've "Winterised" the genesis in preparation for a long wet winter with full mud guards front and rear and a rear rack. I've managed to avoid the worst of the weather by picking and choosing my days so it's remained in the garage since the upgrade. I've also had around a week off the commutes because of a bit of man flu, which was probably the worst case recorded in history.  Last night I started to feel a bit better so checked every forecast until I eventually found one that said it was going to be dry this morning. I got up not feeling particularly great but as I haven't been out for a while I decided just to stick with plan A and go for it. I usually have a pang of regret in the first mile until my legs get warmed up but this morning was different. Within the first few hundred yards I realised I could hardly see with the driving rain, and I already felt pretty weak. It was probably around the same point I finally asked myself why I didn't take the newly prepared winter bike. The weather didn't relent but the legs came back a bit eventually and before I knew where I was I had a hot shower and in a warm staff room with a cup of tea. The ride home was much better, stiff breeze but a mixture of head and tail wind which was good. One numpty did try and pass me on a short sharp uphill section but had to abort as a police car came round the corner. I gesticulated to them what I thought of the guy behind me, the older cop did his very best not to notice me but the pretty female cop did give me a smile. Still got it.


----------



## hatler (18 Oct 2017)

Came upon a Wanda this morning and we had a spiffing chat all the way in to the City.


----------



## BurningLegs (19 Oct 2017)

Yesterday's commute was uneventful, a couple of fast guys came past me so I decided to ride with them. We were on a dedicated cycle path, totally away from traffic approx 4M wide and soon after I took a turn on the front we went around a bend and there were two slowish riders in front having a bit of a chat, spread right across the path. As I eased off to come up behind them and wait for one to move the rider behind me shouted at full volume "EXCUSE ME, COMING THROUGH" in a big booming voice that I felt was unnecessary (and I would say it was aggressive). I felt quite embarrassed - I was riding on the front so they may well have thought it was me shouting at them!

Dodged the rain this morning which is a bonus. Saw the weather report before heading out the door and expected the worse, but some how got away with it.


----------



## dhd.evans (19 Oct 2017)

No ride this morning. Struck a pedestrian on the way home last night - filtering on the outside of traffic he stepped out from behind a van and i couldn't react quick enough, down we both went. The gent is fine thankfully, cuts and gashes and the ambulance took him away for checking, my shoulder is damaged and dislocated. Bike front wheel is buckled too.

Video will not be made publicly available but suffice to say you can hear the moment I audibly soil my bib longs when a ped appears in my pathway.


----------



## BurningLegs (19 Oct 2017)

dhd.evans said:


> No ride this morning. Struck a pedestrian on the way home last night - filtering on the outside of traffic he stepped out from behind a van and i couldn't react quick enough, down we both went. The gent is fine thankfully, cuts and gashes and the ambulance took him away for checking, my shoulder is damaged and dislocated. Bike front wheel is buckled too.
> 
> Video will not be made publicly available but suffice to say you can hear the moment I audibly soil my bib longs when a ped appears in my pathway.



Oh no, that sounds terrible. Glad that the ped was not seriously injured.

Did you have much of a conversation with him? Have you shared any contact details? I wonder what the outcome could be here in terms of injury claims/liability etc?


----------



## dhd.evans (19 Oct 2017)

BurningLegs said:


> Oh no, that sounds terrible. Glad that the ped was not seriously injured.
> 
> Did you have much of a conversation with him? Have you shared any contact details? I wonder what the outcome could be here in terms of injury claims/liability etc?



Aye, I left him my number and saw him later at A&E. We waited for the ambulance and I used a first aid kit to patch him up. Liability I'm not sure - I'm certainly not pursuing anything, and his wife assured me she'd be having words with him about it because it was his fault (her words not mine!).

All in all it's unlucky and I'm just thankful everyone is still conscious and breathing.


----------



## Specialeyes (19 Oct 2017)

dhd.evans said:


> No ride this morning. Struck a pedestrian on the way home last night - filtering on the outside of traffic he stepped out from behind a van and i couldn't react quick enough, down we both went. The gent is fine thankfully, cuts and gashes and the ambulance took him away for checking, my shoulder is damaged and dislocated. Bike front wheel is buckled too.



That puts my '_I clipped a squirrel this morning as it legged it out of a pile of leaves - don't know who was more freaked out by it, me or it_' into perspective! Hope all turns out well.


----------



## palinurus (19 Oct 2017)

Bit of a miserable commute this morning, damp, misty, way too humid to keep cool. On the plus side I saw the neighbourhood fox chewing on a boot. She's already pinched a flip-flop and one of my trainers so it's good to see it's not just our stuff.


----------



## HLaB (19 Oct 2017)

Bit gloomy tonight so I put the brighter front light on. It didn't work


----------



## Slick (19 Oct 2017)

HLaB said:


> Bit gloomy tonight so I put the brighter front light on. It didn't work



They really are pretty thick when all is said and done.


----------



## Threevok (19 Oct 2017)

Is it me, or are we a threat to these people's masculinity?

I've had several such incidents this week, where either I have nearly got it, or the idiots have nearly killed themselves - jumping the gun on me, after clearly seeing me coming.

I had one on the way home this very evening, that (rather than having to wait for a mere cycle to pass) pulled out of a junction, straight into the path of a rather large Argos lorry.


----------



## dhd.evans (20 Oct 2017)

No ride today - wheel still in the shop and a trip to the fracture clinic is likely as my shoulder keeps popping out of socket. Plus side? My new cycle to work certificate came through so i'm going to try out a Pinnacle Dolomite Single Speed when i'm through in Glasgow next week  Silver linings and all that...


----------



## ianrauk (20 Oct 2017)

Blimey that was blowy out there this morning. It made for very tough going. But at least it wasn't raining. It rained all through the night and was xpecting it to be a very wet commute. Luckily it stopped before I left home.
Not many other cycle commuters out there this morning. Cars and trains beckon for some I guess.


----------



## LiamW (20 Oct 2017)

Quiet enough on my way into Belfast this morning. Had the usual muppets not checking their left side mirror before pulling out of the bus lane into a side street. But bar that all quiet thankfully.


----------



## BurningLegs (20 Oct 2017)

dhd.evans said:


> No ride today - wheel still in the shop and a trip to the fracture clinic is likely as my shoulder keeps popping out of socket. Plus side? My new cycle to work certificate came through so i'm going to try out a Pinnacle Dolomite Single Speed when i'm through in Glasgow next week  Silver linings and all that...



That sounds painful. Is/was this your first dislocation of the shoulder, or do you have a previous injury?


----------



## dhd.evans (20 Oct 2017)

BurningLegs said:


> That sounds painful. Is/was this your first dislocation of the shoulder, or do you have a previous injury?



First and hopefully last. I wrecked the AC joint on the other side in an unrelated incident so I have some inkling of what a buggered shoulder feels like but this was a whole new level of owie.


----------



## straas (20 Oct 2017)

Last three rides have been miserably wet.

I don't know if it's a heightened perception of risk or if people actually drive like maniacs when it's raining?


----------



## Threevok (20 Oct 2017)

straas said:


> Last three rides have been miserably wet.
> 
> I don't know if it's a heightened perception of risk or if people actually drive like maniacs when it's raining?



I have come to the conclusion that - they believe they have to get from A to B as quickly as possible, in case they get wetter


----------



## straas (20 Oct 2017)

Also looks like the rain has killed my Moon XP500 :-( would've expected more than 2 years from a £70 light


----------



## si_c (20 Oct 2017)

Good solid run in this morning, fairly steady tailwind all the way in, which was nice, as it's usually a headwind. As a bonus, it's looking like the wind is swinging around throughout the day, so possibly a tailwind on the way home too.


----------



## John_S (20 Oct 2017)

Hi dhd.evans,

Sorry to hear about that and I hope that you can get your shoulder sorted and back to normal as soon as possible so best of luck for a speedy recovery! I like your postitve outlook today and looking ahead to your next bike and it put my commute into perspective.

I was a bit grumpy this morning because it was chucking it down with rain and I got so soaked on the way to work that I doubt my stuff will be dry by the time I go to put stuff on for the ride home later. However that's a very minor issue compared to yours.


Hi HLaB,

That was a close shave and it's frustrating when you make every attempt to be seen, such as having appropriate lights / clothing etc., but still things like this happen. Still at least I'm glad that they stopped before actually hitting you.


----------



## Boopop (20 Oct 2017)

Just got back home. This guy told me "You're supposed to stop". Yes, I'm supposed to stop for people using the zebra crossing, he wasn't even on it - not only that but he was walking towards oncoming traffic rather than actually crossing the road. I know I'm supposed to expect pedestrians to do a whole manner of stupid things but I wasn't expecting this. 

https://giphy.com/gifs/cyclist-pedestrian-3o7aD8ugeOEy49aSkg/fullscreen


----------



## I like Skol (21 Oct 2017)

si_c said:


> the wind is swinging around throughout the day, so possibly a tailwind on the way home too.


I will be leaving for the ride to work in a few minutes which is quite unremarkable, but will be looking forward to the ride home despite the forecast of rain.






At 7pm my commute will be more or less exactly in that



direction


----------



## John_S (21 Oct 2017)

On my ride home from work yesterday I noticed an annoying number of cars keeping their main been lights on as they approached me. It was probably about 1 third of drivers last night.

I have German dynamo lights on my bike so they have a cut off at the top. This is exactly the same lighting set up that I've had on my bike for the last two years and I don't take it off at all so it's permanently on my bike.

I don't seem to remember having such a problem in previous years. Maybe this was just my mind overthinking stuff on the ride home from work but there has been so much negative press directed at cyclists I wonder if those reading it are being brainwashed by it and it's just creating a whole lot more negative feeling towards cyclists which can even result in such a basic thing as not having the courtesy to dip car headlights as people approach a cyclist.


----------



## si_c (21 Oct 2017)

I like Skol said:


> At 7pm my commute will be more or less exactly in that
> View attachment 379612
> direction


I had that with ophelia the other day, slightly cross, but mostly tailwind. Really busy though traffic wise, so couldn't smash it. You should have it better tonight. Enjoy


----------



## Randombiker9 (21 Oct 2017)

Cycled to town and from town. It was windy. I managed to avoid the rain just about. Nothing happend cycling along but I was meeting up with a friend. We were just sitting down and talking and these teenagers were just messing around on a bikes and then one of them deicde to cycle round the bench we were sitting on and kept on cycling round and trying to find personal info out. We told them to go away and they still kept cycling around and asking personal questions. They did this till it started to rain and then they cycled away. Me and my friend thought he was going to try to do something as it's bizarre just cycling round a bench in crircles. But he didn't this was still odd as why would a 15yr old want personal info?


----------



## Tom B (22 Oct 2017)

John_S said:


> On my ride home from work yesterday I noticed an annoying number of cars keeping their main been lights on as they approached me. It was probably about 1 third of drivers last night.
> 
> I have German dynamo lights on my bike so they have a cut off at the top. This is exactly the same lighting set up that I've had on my bike for the last two years and I don't take it off at all so it's permanently on my bike.
> 
> I don't seem to remember having such a problem in previous years. Maybe this was just my mind overthinking stuff on the ride home from work but there has been so much negative press directed at cyclists I wonder if those reading it are being brainwashed by it and it's just creating a whole lot more negative feeling towards cyclists which can even result in such a basic thing as not having the courtesy to dip car headlights as people approach a cyclist.



My cousin and Mrs have both commented on this recently I'm not so sure they are driving around with full beam on. I think these modern lights particularly HID, are much more glarey. Those LED day running lights don't help.

More of a menace are those increasing needs driving around with no lights on. Those dashes that light up with the ignition and day running lights mean people forget.


----------



## BurningLegs (23 Oct 2017)

Had a small Off on my commute home today. There’s a short wooden bridge on the cycle path I use and I’m usually mindful of the fact it can be treacherous in the wet but today I came off on it!

I’ve got a cut on my knee and a graze on my hip but other than that I’m fine. The right hood had been knocked inwards and the bars knocked off centre, oh and a front puncture to go with it all. 

Nobody else involved, just me. I repaired the puncture once it was totally flat a few hundred metres up the path where it widens, then limped home. 

Took the bike to my mechanic for emergency repairs and a once over. He fixed the crash damage and a couple of other niggly issues I had for a tenner. Chuffed because now I can commute again tomorrow!


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (24 Oct 2017)

Hardly any wind, roads pretty empty and missed the rain this morning! Not a bad commute at all  Probably get absolutely soaked on the way back now for being so smug!!


----------



## ianrauk (24 Oct 2017)

Nice and mild this morning. Still in Short sleeve jersey and shorts. It's mad I tell's ya.
A thoroughly enjoyable commute due the very little traffic because of half term.
It also looks like the fair-weather's have packed the bikes away now too. Very few commuting cyclists now on my route.

And the guy in Deptford with the grey socks. That was the worst track stand I have seen in many years. I would stay at home and practice more rather then making a plum of yourself in future.


----------



## Threevok (24 Oct 2017)

Very wet and windy the last two days, not helped by Dwr Cymru digging up the cycle route again to lay yet MORE pipes.


----------



## rivers (24 Oct 2017)

Nice ride in today. But I arrived at work to find I forgot the trainers that normally live in my office at home...


----------



## LiamW (24 Oct 2017)

Two punctures today, 1st one 500 yards from the house, 2nd one 3 miles into my run to work.

I had one spare (thought I had 2) but I obviously didn't get all the glass out of the tyre.

Had to wait until the local bike shop opened to get new tubes, totally unprepared today ffs.

Stinking wet aul day as well.


----------



## si_c (24 Oct 2017)

Commute in felt really hard this morning for no apparent reason, slight headwind but nothing significant managed a fairly steady 18mph nevertheless. A little damp though, radiators in work now have arm warmers, socks, shoes, and overshoes all drying on them.


----------



## BurningLegs (24 Oct 2017)

LiamW said:


> Two punctures today, 1st one 500 yards from the house, 2nd one 3 miles into my run to work.
> 
> I had one spare (thought I had 2) but I obviously didn't get all the glass out of the tyre.



Off, what rotten luck! Must admit, if I had a puncture so close to home I think I would be tempted to turnaround and drive instead! I only carry one tube, but I know that double punctures are surprisingly common so I really should put an additional tube and more extra gas canisters in the bottom of my pannier bag!


----------



## dhd.evans (24 Oct 2017)

No ride, bike wheel is goosed so my summer ride is down for the year. Shoulder is improving but fracture clinic tomorrow will tell if it's broken up big time. Plus side? In Glasgow with beer for a gig right now and made my next bike purchase - Pinnacle Dolomite Single speed. Happy chappy!


----------



## J1888 (24 Oct 2017)

Windy, very farking windy. Heading from town out to Balham just now was pretty grim, a right good old fashioned slog.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Oct 2017)

J1888 said:


> Windy, very farking windy. Heading from town out to Balham just now was pretty grim, a right good old fashioned slog.




Yep, fair old slog in the wind. Still very mild temps, 16° this evening with a light smatter of mizzle in the air for a time.


----------



## HLaB (24 Oct 2017)

I've been lazy the last while and just doing a 6miles commute down an A1 cyclepath (aka a cycle signed footpath). Saw something I'd never noticed before, a HGV with 3 rear lights. Nothing special about that then I looked again I noticed it was one of these.


----------



## J1888 (24 Oct 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Yep, fair old slog in the wind. Still very mild temps, 16° this evening with a light smatter of mizzle in the air for a time.



Quite - decent temperature and just about cool enough not to overheat. Mild enough to sit outside for a pint on the way home


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Oct 2017)

Lovely this morning.. really great ride to work in the morning sunshine.


----------



## LiamW (25 Oct 2017)

BurningLegs said:


> Off, what rotten luck! Must admit, if I had a puncture so close to home I think I would be tempted to turnaround and drive instead! I only carry one tube, but I know that double punctures are surprisingly common so I really should put an additional tube and more extra gas canisters in the bottom of my pannier bag!



By the time I get back home and changed then run down to catch the bus I'd end twice as late for work. Just my rotten luck that I didn't check the tyre properly after the original puncture.

Normally carry 2 tubes, 2 CO canisters and a mini pump. Didn't have any patches on me either fgs. But a lesson learnt, i'll make sure I'm ready well in advance for Friday.

Front light died on the way home as well, yesterday was a pain in the arse.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (25 Oct 2017)

I think I am becoming a miserable old git!

I have had to cycle early this week and hence it’s dark

So on my cycle path I cross people coming in the opposite direction and there is no street lights

So I cover my light so I don’t glare the person coming the other way but do they reciprocate? No

Some people have lights that remind me of the CIbie lights you got back in the 1970’s!!

Crikey one persons lights I swear you could see from space!

So tomorrow I ain’t bothering and going to but three lights so they can have their own medicine! 

Rant over !


----------



## Moodyman (26 Oct 2017)

I often ride through a large cemetery as an alternative to the local main road.

It's one of those that has graves from the early 1900s, so there are big imposing monuments. 

Normally, it's blissfully quiet and dark and my 'to be seen with front light' offers minimal visibility. Tonight I could hear a clickety click sound, but couldn't see anything. Then the noise got louder. Within seconds, there was what appeared to be a hooded male pushing a full suspension mtb on a parallel path. I was about 10 metres away and as I went past, my conscience got the better of me. 

So, I stopped, turned round and asked 'is everything ok?'. No answer. 

I thought maybe it was a youth with earphones, so I raised my voice. Still no answer. So, I rode on thinking he was not interested.

A little later, I started thinking...was it the grim reaper going to collect his next victim? Shudder!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Oct 2017)

This morning was  but eventually 

One of those rides were I really wanted to go straight past work and carry on riding.


----------



## dhd.evans (27 Oct 2017)

MIL came to mind the kids this morning and informed me it was '3 below Baltic' outside. Immediately swapped from 3/4 bib longs to full bib longs, Slipstream Overshoes and buff. 

She weren't wrong.

First day out on the new steed after last week's unfortunate pedestrian dismount, and i've finally discovered the joys (and dismay as i spun out going downhill) of singlespeed. Isn't she beautiful:


----------



## BurningLegs (27 Oct 2017)

Nice ride in this morning - as others have said, a little cold to start with but a few minutes of movement and I felt good. Made a change to the heat and sweat on the last few commutes. My mind did wander into thoughts of where I have stored my buff through the summer, and where my thermal base layer is. I think I will spend some time this weekend digging around the cupboards to try and find the cold weather gear so I don't get caught out!


----------



## HLaB (27 Oct 2017)

A bit fresher today but beautifully bright and not too chilly If everyday would be like this it'd be ideal. Just a pity I had to go into the office, it looks even nicer now!


----------



## BurningLegs (27 Oct 2017)

HLaB said:


> A bit fresher today but beautifully bright and not too chilly If everyday would be like this it'd be ideal. Just a pity I had to go into the office, it looks even nicer now!



I've got a cheeky day off on Monday so I've got my fingers crossed for nice and bright weather then, too!


----------



## I like Skol (29 Oct 2017)

Amazing ride home this morning. Did a 13hr shift due to clock change so came out of work to bright daylight. Temperature was fresh, but not cold, so just before throwing my leg over the bike I thought 'sod it!' and stuffed my coat in the pannier. Rode 10 miles home in glorious sunshine, shorts and short sleeved shirt. I wish every commute was like this


----------



## Randombiker9 (29 Oct 2017)

I didn't commute today and earlier i just decided to cycle around local river and town. Weird thing is at a roundabout. I was signalling as a way to say i'm stayng on roundabout a car pulled out without checking. There was a police car (No sirens) on the other side waiting to join the roundabout but that policeman didn't do anything even though he saw what happend. Police sometimes.
Another thing is my friend who cycles. Same thing happend to him the other day.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (29 Oct 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Amazing ride home this morning. Did a 13hr shift due to clock change so came out of work to bright daylight. Temperature was fresh, but not cold, so just before throwing my leg over the bike I thought 'sod it!' and stuffed my coat in the pannier. Rode 10 miles home in glorious sunshine, shorts and short sleeved shirt. I wish every commute was like this


 Same here my shift landed on the night the clocks went back! Was nice to ride back in daylight but that's it from now dark starts and finishes!


----------



## Twizit (30 Oct 2017)

Properly cold this morning - but I guess back on track for what it should be at this time of year - full on longs and winter jacket on for the first time this season.


----------



## dhd.evans (30 Oct 2017)

My phone said -1 this morning; felt about that as well. New singlespeed is a pleasure to ride casually. Saw a roadie run a red, caught up with him a few miles down the road and had the unpleasant "So, you ran a red..." chat - i didn't want to be condescending but unfortunately i don't think the discussion would come across any other way. 

To be fair he was pleasant enough, stating he didn't run a red because he never runs reds and this case he had hopped onto the pavement to juke past the red light. It wasn't an argument i was going to win so i made small talk and waved him off with a 'Ride safe!' call as i headed into my workplace. The junction is notoriously bad for collisions so I hope it sinks in that even hopping onto the pavement to get around the lights (which, in this instance, he didn't... he was still on the road...) is a foolhardy thing to do.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Oct 2017)

Twizit said:


> Properly cold this morning - but I guess back on track for what it should be at this time of year - full on longs and winter jacket on for the first time this season.




Yep, twas a little nippy.
Still in shorts and short sleeve shirt but with the additions of knee warmers, long sleeve base layer and a pair of glove liners. Nice and toasty.
Lovely sunny morning for a commute. Last day of the school half term holidays today (or inset day or what ever it is they call it) so it will be back to school run traffic tomorrow.


----------



## rivers (30 Oct 2017)

Longs and winter jersey on this morning, plus the shoe covers and winter gloves. My £5 winter gloves from Aldi are fantastic. Much better than what I bought last year at 7 times the price. Breathable and warm.


----------



## Arjimlad (30 Oct 2017)

Big glove debate in my head this morning. Ended up going for Aldi winter gloves with thin liner gloves and that was spot on. 10 miles lovely ride in on this super sunny morning. One close pass and one RLJ...


----------



## HarryTheDog (30 Oct 2017)

As others have said a bit cold this morning, I pulled up beside a MTB'er at the lights and noticed he had no gloves on so remarked that his hands must be freezing. He said yes and I think I forgot to buy any gloves last year as well. I rode off thinking did he mean he had ridden all last winter with no gloves because "he forgot" to buy any. Nowt so wierd as folk, I would remember freezing my flippin fingers off.


----------



## si_c (30 Oct 2017)

Definitely a chill in the air this morning, lots of mist and frost on the fields. Still warm enough in long sleeve jersey and shorts, but my summer full finger gloves aren't cutting it, so time to get the regular winter long fingers out.


----------



## Twizit (30 Oct 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Yep, twas a little nippy.
> Still in shorts and short sleeve shirt but with the additions of knee warmers, long sleeve base layer and a pair of glove liners. Nice and toasty.
> Lovely sunny morning for a commute. Last day of the school half term holidays today (or inset day or what ever it is they call it) so it will be back to school run traffic tomorrow.


Braver man than I. Think I was affected by being too cold on the Saturday morning weekend ride so went fairly full on cold weather gear today including the winter boots - but I do suffer with cold extremities. Think I may be a tad over dressed for the home route though!


----------



## lazybloke (30 Oct 2017)

First frost of the season.

Only planned to cycle to my local station today so only wore a cheap softshell jacket over my office clothes (shirt and trousers). Then missed my train and had a half hour wait at minus 1. Brrr!
Looks lovely out there now.


----------



## J1888 (30 Oct 2017)

Finally an excuse to use the Btwin Aerofit winter jacket that I bought in May, when it was reduced to £55 (now back up to £79).

Even used the ninja hood that it comes with, though it wasn't really cold enough for that tbh.

Interesting observation was that heading southbound after the bridge on Blackfriars Road, there is a ped crossing about 50 meters before Southwark Station.


This ped crossing was not there when the Superhighway was first extended there, but it's now been there a good while. 
I tend to go quite slowly on this stretch as it's an area where many peds tend to begin to step into the cycle path without looking
The crossing is not used that regularly when I'm commuting (i.e. 9am, 5pm etc) 
A bloke was waiting to cross from the right, so I could see him, as could the bloke in front of me who slowed down to a stop in order to let him cross.
About 15 bikes coming up northbound should have been able to see him but not one of them stopped to let him out - in fact, when he began crossing when there was a gap of a few seconds, one cyclist instead of stopping, swerved to avoid him and had a look of surprise on her face
I'm not really sure what I'm trying to say other than pointing out how clearly people either don't look at their surroundings properly, or they just don't care.


----------



## Randombiker9 (30 Oct 2017)

First day back to college. On way too chain came off. Managed to fix it in time and still got to college on time. Rest of the commute was fine and on way back car honked when i was stopped and traffic lights were red and bus pulled out without checking his mirrors.


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Oct 2017)

runner said:


> So there I am outside Tesco in central Bristol this morning with my very expensive Genesis Equilibrium which is ensured “only” if I have a gold standard lock….which I don’t. I thought I would be “thief” safe with two “cheaper” locks attached to the bike stand. I usually try to keep a close watch on the bike but this morning did not (fool!) and as I was at the checkout I could see one of the Tesco assistants looking out the window….at my bike….and 3 youths who were viewing it very closely whilst on their mobiles!! I ran, they left and the security guard told me that they had spotted my bike and thought it was a good steal!! Whilst I was pleased that they were admiring my beautiful piece of stainless steel road hog….I was not best pleased that they were within minutes of grabbing it. As the security guard pointed out….”they would have had that bike in a few minutes. The silly thing is my bike is only insured if it has a gold standard lock and I will certainly not be parking my beloved commuting machine until I have the proper lock. Of course I do realize that a thief will if determined smash through any lock, but at least if it happens again I will be insured.



Did the "Security Guard" not feel even a slight inclination to err well, do his/her job?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (30 Oct 2017)

I swear that some people have nicked the lights from a runway and stuck them on their bike!


----------



## J1888 (30 Oct 2017)

Decided to take Cs7 to my folks instead of my normal Wandsworth Rd route. Bonkers is the only word to describe it - loads of slow moving traffic, crazy cycling and bad driving. Not for thee faint hearted


----------



## HarryTheDog (30 Oct 2017)

on the way home some teenage oik decided it would be huge fun to run at me and pretend to try and knock me off. I briefly considered stopping and punching him in the gob but by then I was 50yds further down the road, shrugged and moved on.


----------



## L Q (31 Oct 2017)

Last night nearly got taken out on a tight cycle path by a complete dick who was texting and not looking where he was going, he didn't half jump when I shouted in his face as he nearly wiped me out.

This morning had my 1st puncture in 2 years just as it was peeing it down, great and to top it all off I had to wrestle with the tyre to get it back on, don't know why but I really struggled with it this morning.


----------



## HarryTheDog (31 Oct 2017)

Cracking ride in, my winter tights kept me toasty, after 12 miles I got to Dagenham and saw a winking bike light in the far distance and gave chase. 4 miles later I caught him and he was an old adversary I have run into 2 or 3 times a year over the last 4 or 5 years and he is always up for a bit of a race and we have had some epic tussles. His weak spot is hills and I timed my attack up a hill. I fully expected him to come tearing after me as per usual but no he didn’t. When I got to some red lights at a X roads he took a left turn and kept away from me track standing and creeping forwards. When the lights turned green he came back onto the same road as me but kept his distance. Weirdly he was acting like he wanted to keep away from me, we have never talked but we have never fallen out as far as I know. I am gong to have to say Hi next time we meet but that could be months away.


----------



## bonker (31 Oct 2017)

J1888 said:


> Decided to take Cs7 to my folks instead of my normal Wandsworth Rd route. Bonkers is the only word to describe it - loads of slow moving traffic, crazy cycling and bad driving. Not for thee faint hearted



It's a jungle out there. I got chatting to a chap this morning who rides Dorking to Westminster and he said that stretch was by far the most dangerous part of his journey. I think everyone I have spoken to on the CS7 has said the same, particularly the Tooting stretch. It not just the cars. the pedestrians (and some cyclists) are just as dangerous. 
In the evening Epsom is also pretty dangerous but at least its only the cars and lorries you have to watch out for.


----------



## mjr (31 Oct 2017)

J1888 said:


> Decided to take Cs7 to my folks instead of my normal Wandsworth Rd route.


Curious - if you're after quiet, why Wandsworth Road rather than London route 3 (Larkhill Rise/Lane and Manor Road)?


----------



## J1888 (31 Oct 2017)

mjr said:


> Curious - if you're after quiet, why Wandsworth Road rather than London route 3 (Larkhill Rise/Lane and Manor Road)?



No particular reason to be honest - I used to live in Balham and that's route I chose when I first started commuting - preferred it as it's less hectic than the CS7, and can hook off right before Vauxhall to avoid the hell that was (may be better now with the segregated lanes) the large junction. I take CS7 every now and then just to mix it up a bit - on average probably about once every 3 months, but while it's always been busy at rush hour, last night seemed particularly chaotic.


----------



## J1888 (31 Oct 2017)

bonker said:


> It's a jungle out there. I got chatting to a chap this morning who rides Dorking to Westminster and he said that stretch was by far the most dangerous part of his journey. I think everyone I have spoken to on the CS7 has said the same, particularly the Tooting stretch. It not just the cars. the pedestrians (and some cyclists) are just as dangerous.
> In the evening Epsom is also pretty dangerous but at least its only the cars and lorries you have to watch out for.



Crikey - Dorking into Westminster is a decent commute - must take him ages!


----------



## crazyjoe101 (31 Oct 2017)

BoldonLad said:


> Did the "Security Guard" not feel even a slight inclination to err well, do his/her job?


I doubt the security guard would confront 3 people stealing from the shop, nevermind 3 people stealing something that doesn't belong to the shop. Much easier to just let them go and not have to deal with being attacked or arrested.


----------



## Randombiker9 (31 Oct 2017)

Well the journey was fine (except for seeing a cyclist jumping red lights) just stupid college bullies (That hadn't been in for a while came back and started bullying about my helmet when i was unlocking my bike.) Kinda put me off cycling tommorow. (even though i still do) and was when she saw me stopped at traffic lights. Said your stupid at cycling because your wearing a helmet and not jumping lights and not cycling on pavement. I just ignored as she doesn't know anything about the law. But i still don't feel like cycling because of this.


----------



## Threevok (31 Oct 2017)

Everyone in a rush to get home for Halloween methinks. I nearly got broadsided on three separate occasions, within 200 yards of me setting off


----------



## ianrauk (31 Oct 2017)

Complete gridlock in SE London Deptford/Lewisham tonight. The whole area at a motor vehicle standstill. Made for very slow and frustrating going.

@deptfordmarmoset


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Oct 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Complete gridlock in SE London Deptford/Lewisham tonight. The whole area at a motor vehicle standstill. Made for very slow and frustrating going.
> 
> @deptfordmarmoset


I know. I was coming in on the A2 and there were warnings about a road closure at Deptford Bridge following a collision. A 20 mins journey took over 55mins - and that was coming into town.


----------



## BurningLegs (1 Nov 2017)

Had the day off work on Monday, so two commutes for me so far this week and both have been really enjoyable.

It's nice to have a bit of light in the mornings again - I'm trying to make the most of that before it's gone for months! Also switched my route slightly, and getting lots of achievements on Strava. Every now and then when I switch between routes I can see how my speed has improved because Strava lights up with little trophies when I get home. Not sure what my few followers make of it though, I normally mark my commutes and Zwift rides as private so I don't spam people, but with most of my commutes having achievements at the moment I am making them public.


----------



## rivers (1 Nov 2017)

I put the wrong gloves on this morning. I just used my normal long fingers, but they aren't really windproof. Chilly hands on the way in. And I suspect on the way home. It might pay me to invest in something in between my light long gloves and the heavy thick gloves I wore the other day. Other than that, a headwind so a tough slog all around.


----------



## Arjimlad (1 Nov 2017)

rivers said:


> I put the wrong gloves on this morning. I just used my normal long fingers, but they aren't really windproof. Chilly hands on the way in. And I suspect on the way home. It might pay me to invest in something in between my light long gloves and the heavy thick gloves I wore the other day. Other than that, a headwind so a tough slog all around.



Made that mistake a few times.. brrr ! not a lot you can do about it for the return leg unless you can get to a shop for some "magic gloves" or something better.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Nov 2017)

Back to the milder weather this morning. A balmy 11° when I left home at 7.30am. So no knee warmers, glove liners or base layer, but kept the windcheater on.

Had a bit of SCR with a fixie rider this morning. Boy he kept me honest. He was damn quick. Great rider too, taking no risks, obeying the rules of the road and pointing out pot holes, slowing down indication etc. Awesome cyclist.


----------



## Randombiker9 (1 Nov 2017)

I decided to cycle today. Morning was fine. Afternoon was fine except for van driver saying something about my bike lights and a car driver decided to overtake me on a mini roundabout just missing me.


----------



## Twizit (2 Nov 2017)

Proper cold and foggy first thing - emerged from Richmond Park coated in condensation from the fog and wishing I'd added another layer - then hit central London and full on sun


----------



## vickster (2 Nov 2017)

This ^^^
Nothing else of note. Busy but no noteworthy driver nobbery.
Stands all full outside Wimbledon station so I had to cross the road to lock up! I mean seriously!!


----------



## ianrauk (2 Nov 2017)

Yup, a tad under 3° and foggy this morning. Right bloomin' cold for the ride in.

Now ain't life strange. I don't see that many commuting cyclists for a couple of weeks now. This morning in Deptford I rolled up to a junction behind at least 10 others. I felt I had invaded a rolling hi-viz convention. Does the fog bring people out on their bikes?


----------



## Arjimlad (2 Nov 2017)

A lovely day to ride into work.

2 ludicrous passes round bends in the face of oncoming traffic which was forced to brake & swerve - two within a quarter of a mile.

I have reported them & uploaded footage, will have to see whether the Police think it was worthy of their intervention. I hope shouting "Bellend" at one of these morons won't count against me too much.


----------



## LiamW (2 Nov 2017)

Checked over my bike Tuesday night, found a broken link in my chain so I obviously fixed it. Cycling home last night and the chain breaks taking off from a set of lights. Obviously didn't fix it well enough. Grrr


----------



## ianrauk (2 Nov 2017)

LiamW said:


> Checked over my bike Tuesday night, found a broken link in my chain so I obviously fixed it. Cycling home last night and the chain breaks taking off from a set of lights. Obviously didn't fix it well enough. Grrr




Ouch.. hope you didn't cause yourself any damage to yer you know whats?


----------



## LiamW (2 Nov 2017)

Strange one, it kinda happened in slow motion. Link broke at the bottom jockey wheel so the chain was still on the chainring and cassette. I pedaled on then nothing, coasted to a stop with no damage to the nether regions done...thankfully.


----------



## si_c (2 Nov 2017)

Another toasty commute in, looked a bit cold so wore the long sleeve jersey with base layer, way way way too hot.


----------



## Threevok (2 Nov 2017)

First time this year Barrie (my balaclava) has been out of the draw.

Needed it too


----------



## Sixmile (2 Nov 2017)

Took a little detour from my commute this morning to deliver an Ebay item that someone purchased from me. It happened that they lived about 1.5 miles from my regular route so it didn't take much to find their house and plus saved me heading to the post office and paying. Just before I got to their house though, my chain came off and twisted, never had it twist before! I got it back on, did my delivery and headed on to work through pretty light traffic. Just got to love half term week!

I'd a short sleeve base layer, arm warmers, full sleeved thin cycle top finished with a short sleeved top and although a little cold until I warmed up, it was the perfect combination this morning. Oh, and I debuted a new pair of Troy Lee socks from CRC. There's something about a new pair of socks!


----------



## hoppym27 (2 Nov 2017)

I think a bat flew in front of me this morning..


----------



## Threevok (2 Nov 2017)

hoppym27 said:


> I think a bat flew in front of me this morning..



I've had several do that every evening this week. 

They do like to swoop up the insects that my lights attract


----------



## lazybloke (2 Nov 2017)

My first evening commute since a neck problem a few weeks ago, a holiday, and the clocks changing. Hell, it was dark on the North Downs Way!

Heard a few owls and the alarming occasional rustling of unseen animals moving nearby in the undergrowth. Made the heart beat a little faster.
Lovely fresh air though, and a sense of being alone in my own world. Very enjoyable for a few scarce minutes, before arriving back in residential civilisation.


----------



## tallliman (2 Nov 2017)

A poor week of non-cycling for me in a commuting sense only 1/4. It's annoying as this is my favourite time of year for commuting, not too cold and some night riding but not too much. Just right.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (3 Nov 2017)

The temperature seems to have crept up again not as cool as last week's commute to work. Had a near miss with a small white van reversing off a drive onto a busy main road  luckily nothing was in the other lane so I could swerve out! The guy held up his hand and apologised when he realised what had happened and off I went with my heart rate going ten to the dozen!


----------



## BurningLegs (3 Nov 2017)

Well, commute day 4 this week and the legs do feel a little fatigued. I was grateful to be overtaken by someone going only slightly faster than me on a long stretch and I tagged along for a mile or two - got the average speed up and the effort down. Win/win!

Still finding it difficult to get the clothing right - I keep wearing too many layers and sweating on my way in. Today wasn't as bad as it has been, but could have done with one less layer despite the fact my feet were cold (again). I always seem to forget the second pair of socks!


----------



## dhd.evans (3 Nov 2017)

Like @BurningLegs my Friday legs well and truly stung like buggery this morning. Time constraints meant i had to take the bike for SWMBO later (bike is quicker than bus getting home) so i am mainlining painkillers until the discomfort subsides.

Regrets? I have none.


----------



## kingrollo (3 Nov 2017)

I pulled out to the centre of the road to navigate split speed bumps. Car comes behind blasting his horn As I slowed with traffic he gave me an ear bashing

"Youre all over the road mate - you'd complain if somebody hits you wouldn't you" 
A further exchange of words - but in the end I said "he was correct - I would complain if you hit me" !!!!


----------



## bonker (3 Nov 2017)

Some real idiots on the CS7 this morning running reds, even a pelican crossing with school kids and mums crossing. 

Interesting none were 'lycra louts'. All were normal clothes, no helmet, mountain bike with rusty chain-types.


----------



## Sixmile (3 Nov 2017)

I was off on Monday so I managed 4 commutes this week but good to know others are feeling it too! The first 15 minutes of my ride is mostly climbing, always tough going on a Friday! The traffic was incredibly light again but this will all change with the schools going back next week. 

Layering wise, 3 light tops and a pair of Altura Night Vision leggings are doing the job, although any colder I'll have to have a rethink!


----------



## L Q (3 Nov 2017)

Last commute for a week as I am away next week, 140 miles this week and my body is well and truly knackered this week.


----------



## rivers (3 Nov 2017)

I got told off this morning for calling out a friendly "I'm passing on your right" instead of ringing my non-existant bell as I slowly overtook a woman and three children this morning. Before she made the bell comment, I thought to myself "how lovely it is to see an entire family out in the morning". That thought quickly subsided.


----------



## Leaway2 (3 Nov 2017)

si_c said:


> Another toasty commute in, looked a bit cold so wore the long sleeve jersey with base layer, way way way too hot.


Ditto.


----------



## si_c (3 Nov 2017)

Leaway2 said:


> Ditto.



Yeah, back to the short sleeve jersey and arm warmers this morning. Still took them off about half way, good run in otherwise though, tried being a good citizen and pointing out to a driver than she had her iphone charger cable hanging out of the door and dragging along the road, but she just drove off after I knocked politely on her window.

Her loss.


----------



## HLaB (3 Nov 2017)

Nothing really notable except I took delivery today of a Cateye Volt 400 so I was quite looking forward to the dark, its exactly what I wanted (but having a 300 I kind of knew that) it got a decent charge time, is quite compact and lights up the road well. My video doesn't do it justice but drivers were very well behaved (I especially like the one who appears at 6.54 and 8x speed didn't pull out till I was passed at 6:58 (circa 20seconds in real time) and my eyes were used to a relatively bright environment so I never got startled by headlights.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTL45_tB0p0


----------



## I like Skol (6 Nov 2017)

Yuk! Last nights ride home was quite unpleasant for just one reason. It seems half of the Manchester population were burning old tyres and fridges for bonfire night. The smoke was foul and I spent around 5-6 miles with a strong acrid taste in my mouth that just wouldn't clear. Not very nice at all and I wonder how the people attending these fires felt when getting prolonged, close quarters exposure to the toxic smoke?


----------



## dhd.evans (6 Nov 2017)

-2 this morning; went 2/3 winter kit, only missing the 'big gloves'. Regrets were felt in my knuckles.


----------



## John_S (6 Nov 2017)

A chilly start to the day! Looking out at the frost before heading out I had a frantic search about to find the winter gear and fortunately managed to find stuff.

The bike computer went down to -2.5 when out in the sticks but warmed up to a toasty +0.5 when I got into town.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Nov 2017)

First day of my new commute.
Bike/Train/Bike from West Malling to Greenwich.

Undertaken with the new Brompton.
It all went very smoothly. The train wasn't too busy which was good. The ride from Bromley to work was good too. Had a bit of SCR with a couple of roadies. I think one of them was a little bit surprised that I overtook him at speed. I'm also surprised out how quick Brompton's are. Fair nippy machines. Just need to get used to the gearing. 

'twas just above 0° when I left home so first outing for the winter jacket.


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Nov 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> A lovely day to ride into work.
> 
> 2 ludicrous passes round bends in the face of oncoming traffic which was forced to brake & swerve - two within a quarter of a mile.
> 
> I have reported them & uploaded footage, will have to see whether the Police think it was worthy of their intervention. I hope shouting "Bellend" at one of these morons won't count against me too much.




Police say :

_"Thank you for the footage of the vehicle passing you in Frampton Cotterell


I have re-viewed the footage and found more than one vehicle that I would say falls short of a good driving standard.


In this instance I have sent them warning letters about their actions/driving and to make them aware that their driving has been caught on camera.


(no source divulged)"_

If they do it again then here's hoping for more forceful action.


----------



## Sixmile (6 Nov 2017)

Friday legs on a Monday. Not looking good for this week. I found this mornings ride particularly hard but when I passed over the motorway bridge and seen the traffic backed up beneath me, it made it worthwhile!


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Nov 2017)

Crikey, I am on a roll with this Police footage reporting thing.

As well as having 2 drivers dealt with as above last week, the lady who tailgated me way too close this morning has a letter going out to her today, with still images, requesting her to drive more carefully or else... feel like I'm keeping the Police in business !


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (6 Nov 2017)

All good apart from my toes which had gone numb with cold

I am going to spend some cash and get those over shoes that cover the toes


----------



## HarryTheDog (6 Nov 2017)

On the commute this morning felt my toes were a bit cold and thought overshoes tomorrow. I then caught up with a middle aged lady on a Bianchi road bike. she was wearing thin leggings, thin wooly gloves but what really struck me was no socks!. We stopped at the lights together and she commented she was ruddy freezing. I suggested she start by wearing some nice wooly socks. She looked at me like I was stark raving bonkers and told me she was wearing triathlon shoes and they were not meant to be worn with socks. Well bloody freeze then I thought to myself.
On the way home I caught up with a very large bloke on a Harley Davidson in traffic. We changed places several times over the next mile and then he pulled up next to me at the lights . I was half expecting a ear bashing at me being a cheeky little beggar for continually overtaking him but no he wanted a chat about my lights and bike.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Nov 2017)

Got up to a heavy frost and a dose of cantbearseditis so shorter ride in to work. This evening was blooming lovely weather (considering it is November) so a decent ride home.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (6 Nov 2017)

So the only thing I can think of is that my collision a few months ago must have weakened it, maybe caused a hairline crack and the drop in temperature - or just the passage of time - caused it to give way. "Funny, my saddle feels loose, best nip it .... oh!"










And there is plenty of seatpost down the seat tube, it's not that!


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Nov 2017)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> So the only thing I can think of is that my collision a few months ago must have weakened it, maybe caused a hairline crack and the drop in temperature - or just the passage of time - caused it to give way. "Funny, my saddle feels loose, best nip it .... oh!"
> 
> 
> View attachment 382127
> ...



Sad news !


----------



## Slick (6 Nov 2017)

Sixmile said:


> Friday legs on a Monday. Not looking good for this week. I found this mornings ride particularly hard but when I passed over the motorway bridge and seen the traffic backed up beneath me, it made it worthwhile!


I do the same and admit to a bit of self satisfaction at looking at the car park below.


----------



## dhd.evans (7 Nov 2017)

This morning was damp and moderately warm (at least compared to yesterday...).

Last night's ride produced a twunt of a driver. Kia Sportage pulled up beside me in the outside lane approaching a roundabout. I, on my singlespeed, pulled out with some rapid acceleration (cos single gear) to turn right around the roundabout taking the third exit. Said Kia decided also to take the third exit by matching my speed, running up beside me and forcing me to brake and drop behind her.

She then went on her merry until such a point she stopped at some traffic lights at which point i caught up with her. I politely (but firmly) informed her that said driving was unacceptable and she could not and should not turn in the lane she was in; not only did she do something dumb but it almost produced a collision between us. Her response? Stare straight ahead, blank me, then gun the engine as soon as the lights turned green.

This morning i have produced a Facebook plea asking friends to pass on my dissatisfaction.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Nov 2017)

Day 2 of the new bike/commute combo

Getting a little bit faster on the Brompton now that Im starting to get used to it's nuances. They are very quick off the lights. I'm away far quicker then those on big boy bikes and can get up to a decent speed quite rapidly. 

And day 2 was when I had to slam on the brakes due to a complete and utter plum of a driver in a van overtaking and then moving kerbside. Why? Who fekkin knows. I guess on the phone or suchlike. I shouted out and they swerved back roadside.

So, the brakes work quite well on a Brompton.


----------



## Sixmile (7 Nov 2017)

There's a particular junction along a rat run where cars barely brake at the give way. I was approaching the junction this morning when a BMW X3 (it could've been any make to be fair..) stopped. I was riding on the main road in front at about 20mph but was coasting as I knew drivers rarely expect anything from the left so don't even look. True to form, he looks right and takes off almost into the side of me. I had slowed down enough to take evasive action and he gave me the 'oops, sorry' palm before he drove off. 

On the plus side, on the way home last night I picked up a wee KOM in the pitch black thanks to a kind tail wind and a bit of effort on my part. Generally all my times are much slower during the Autumn/Winter commutes.


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Nov 2017)

Very frosty today. I will be wearing winter gloves from now on.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (7 Nov 2017)

Yesterday was one of those days where you get all the close passes for the month. Is there some website where drivers get together and decide to get as close to cyclists for one day on one road?


----------



## Slick (7 Nov 2017)

Woke up this morning to a very wet and windy scene, despite my best efforts to find at least one dry forecast, before deciding that must be the right one to follo . It was the first commute on my newly winterised Genesis, which has been sitting in the garage for the past 8 weeks or so as I ran in the new steed. It's still a relatively new bike but it was like meeting an old friend as I threw my leg over as the level of comfort offered is far superior to that of the new Cannondale. It did give me a quick warning at the first junction, as my foot hit the newly installed front mudguard giving me a bit of a wobble. I enjoyed my very wet run, until I cruised into the car park at work banking in one direction before going down the other, obviously thinking I was as cool as. Next thing my foot made contact again and I nearly had a clipless moment, fortunately there was nobody around that actually knew me. Great run home, felt really easy, one of those runs where you hit every green light and the wind is never in your face. I really love that bike.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Nov 2017)

Wet ride this morning.

Wet ride at dinner time

Wet ride home tonight.

On the plus side it wasn't as cold as yesterday.


----------



## Threevok (7 Nov 2017)

Gritters are out again - looks like another icy one tomorrow


----------



## I like Skol (7 Nov 2017)

Lovely ride to work and a lovely ride home again, that is all really.......


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (7 Nov 2017)

Same for me, with that rare event, a tail wind both ways.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Nov 2017)

Yucky mornings commute today. Started training last night and was still raining when I left home. Not mad rain more of a drizzle. With a cold northerly it did make for harder then usual going.

3 Bromptoneers on the station this morning 

And talking of Bromptoneering, I'm still having trouble with the 6 speed gears. Either it's too high or too low, I can't seem to find a good middle ground.


----------



## John_S (8 Nov 2017)

This morning was very wet! 

It was drizzling and it was the sort of rain that gets you completely soaked within seconds of walking out of the house.

It'll be one of those days where the clothing is still wet when you go to put it back on at the end of the day at work.


----------



## Leaway2 (8 Nov 2017)

I followed a taxi round a couple of junctions and 2 roundabouts. At the next roundabout he stopped in the right hand lane and I stopped next to him. His window was open "you don't use your indicators do you?" answer "no mate I'm too busy looking at my satnav". So that's all right then! He then sped off left from the right hand lane, but he did put his indicators on.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Nov 2017)

Got bitten by a dog on the way in this morning. Going down a narrow lane to access a bridleway I occasionally use when I saw a dog (don't know what make, but fairly large) drinking from a puddle on the left a bit ahead with a group of four people about 50-100 yards in front of that. As usual around dogs, I slowed down to wlaking pace and unclipped just in case when it turned, barked loudly and bit me on the knee and thigh just above the knee before carrying on running around and barking.

The owners came running up with their other dogs (smaller and on leads!) shouting at the one near me and being most apologetic saying that it just didn't like bikes and wasn't normlly like that (they hadn't seen the bite and I didn't mention it to them) but it did make me wonder what would have happened if it had been a child on a bike that the dog went for.

Got to work and found that there's a couple of small punctures of the skin and some marks where the skin wasn't quite broken, but at least my jabs are up to date as far as I know.


----------



## mjr (8 Nov 2017)

Jenkins said:


> The owners came running up with their other dogs (smaller and on leads!) shouting at the one near me and being most apologetic saying that it just didn't like bikes and wasn't normlly like that (they hadn't seen the bite and I didn't mention it to them) but it did make me wonder what would have happened if it had been a child on a bike that the dog went for.


Should have asked them. Dogs should be kept on leads on bridleways - I wonder if it hates horses too?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (8 Nov 2017)

It’s amazing just how much nicer a tail wind makes to the ride in


----------



## Jenkins (8 Nov 2017)

mjr said:


> Should have asked them. Dogs should be kept on leads on bridleways - I wonder if it hates horses too?


This wasn't on the bridleway - it was on the road leading to the bridleway HERE (the bridleway I use begins further down the lane and the other side of the A14, not the one marked on the posts). I'm used to loose dogs being walked in that area as it's not far from a housing estate, hence the slow pace and unclipping ready, but this was the first time I've had one become agressive.


----------



## J1888 (8 Nov 2017)

Pretty cold on way in and home - did it in bib shorts though - chilly knees aside it was fine.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (8 Nov 2017)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> It’s amazing just how much nicer a tail wind makes to the ride in



I prefer a tail wind home!


----------



## Slick (8 Nov 2017)

Martin Archer said:


> I prefer a tail wind home!


Don't we all.


----------



## dhd.evans (9 Nov 2017)

Slick said:


> Don't we all.



Not anymore; i'm riding my singlespeed which means i spin out madly if a tailwind picks me up!


----------



## Slick (9 Nov 2017)

dhd.evans said:


> Not anymore; i'm riding my singlespeed which means i spin out madly if a tailwind picks me up!


You could just hold on, freewheel and Enjoy the ride.


----------



## HLaB (9 Nov 2017)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> It’s amazing just how much nicer a tail wind makes to the ride in





Martin Archer said:


> I prefer a tail wind home!





Slick said:


> Don't we all.



I don't, I prefer both


----------



## Slick (9 Nov 2017)

HLaB said:


> I don't, I prefer both


Your crazy. To be honest, I actually enjoy being out in the rain, don't ask me why, but I opened the door this morning to get the bike and was almost blown back in, so I just about turned and had another cup of tea. I hate wind.


----------



## HLaB (9 Nov 2017)

Slick said:


> Your crazy. To be honest, I actually enjoy being out in the rain, don't ask me why, but I opened the door this morning to get the bike and was almost blown back in, so I just about turned and had another cup of tea. I hate wind.


A tail wind in and a tail wind home is my preference 
It never really gets that windy (or worse gusty) here and tail winds are just a pleasant help. At my old flat in coastal Edinburgh I can recall the heavy (+35lbs) hybrid getting picked up like a kite with me holding onto the bars. I put the bike away that day and walked to the bus stop instead


----------



## Arjimlad (10 Nov 2017)

I ride five miles north then five miles south (more or less) to extend my commute and the outward leg was pretty tough this morning in the wind !

On the way south I had the misfortune to travel behind a very smoky diesel Jaguar car. It appears to be impossible to report that vehicle to any authority but I can't see how it will get through its next MOT in January 2018. I was able to pull my buff up over my nose in an attempt to filter out the worst of the muck.

It should be an environmental crime to fire up such a knackered engine !


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (10 Nov 2017)

It was windy here as well, took 3mph off my average speed. Still I will get home quicker!


----------



## Randombiker9 (10 Nov 2017)

Going to work experience was fine, not related to cycling but a driver suddenly stopped in the middle of the road and the veichle behind almost crashed into it but didn't as the other car driver realised and went off)
On way back from work expereince. 
Car honked for no reason (DA07 GAR i somehow remmeber his lisence number. Has anyone had the same problem with that number plate?)

At a junction. a car driver said next time dont be in the middle of the road ( I was in the middle of the lane because i was going to be turning. So i take up the lane to prevent cars overtaking.) (I didn't catch is lisence plate) I just ignored him.


----------



## HLaB (10 Nov 2017)

I passed a council truck tonight and the passenger had his window down and he was shouted excitedly to his colleague look at that light. I hope the driver didn't look too hard and dazzle himself but that said Its two lights a Volt 300 pointing down at the floor and a Volt 400 pointing to my left so it/they wouldn't be directly in his face either. The passenger would't have seen the max of it/them either but it was nice he was impressed


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (12 Nov 2017)

After a week off on holiday and eating everything I shouldn't  straight back into an early morning chilly commute. Definitely feel the difference even though it's only been a week!


----------



## steveindenmark (13 Nov 2017)

20km, 4am ride to work. It was cold, very cold. Thick frost and icy roads. Had to take it very steady with an average of 17kph instead of my usual 23kph. Too slow to keep really warm, even though I was layered up.

Probably my last early morning commute of the year. I live in the wilds of Denmark and so a puncture or an off on the way to work at that time of the day could prove to be quite serious.

Its not much fun when the conditions are like that anyway.


----------



## rivers (13 Nov 2017)

A balmy -0.5*C this morning. Quite frosty, but there didn't seem to be any icy patches. Too many layers as I was quite sweaty by the time I got to work. Very slow ride in though.


----------



## Sixmile (13 Nov 2017)

HLaB said:


> I passed a council truck tonight and the passenger *had his widow down*


 
Something you don't see everyday.


----------



## HLaB (13 Nov 2017)

Sixmile said:


> Something you don't see everyday.


----------



## Heigue'r (13 Nov 2017)

Had a week away from the bike due to achilles niggles.Nice to be back on it.Nice crisp ride home.Got home half an hour earlier than all last week.The tube and car cannot beat the bike,at least in London at rush hour.


----------



## palinurus (14 Nov 2017)

A road has been closed on the posh estate I ride through on my way out of Watford in the morning. Because of this one road closure the streets leading to and away from it were almost traffic-free this morning. I could hear the birds singing, and even saw a deer crossing the road (they have big gardens there, we only get foxes)


----------



## I like Skol (14 Nov 2017)

Red Hot Chilli Peppers blasting in my ears as I sliced through the gridlocked Stockport rush hour traffic tonight. EPIC!

EDIT: Also much milder tonight, no gloves needed.


----------



## Randombiker9 (14 Nov 2017)

Morning fine, Afternoon had to cycle in the dark a van kept reving it's engine aggressivly and had a close call with a car forgetting to give way and not indicating when he was about to turn.
Also saw a cyclist jump a red light


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Nov 2017)

Last ten miles or so the bike felt funny on the way home tonight. Turned out to be a slow front puncture, got home and changed it.


----------



## tallliman (14 Nov 2017)

Slow puncture but quicker than @Supersuperleeds' one as I ended up changing it over in a pub car park. 

<rant> why oh why do people think it's sensible to ride on unlit cyclepaths without any lights and even then not see cyclists with lots of lights on em until the last moment? </rant>


----------



## Randombiker9 (14 Nov 2017)

tallliman said:


> Slow puncture but quicker than @Supersuperleeds' one as I ended up changing it over in a pub car park.
> 
> <rant> why oh why do people think it's sensible to ride on unlit cyclepaths without any lights and even then not see cyclists with lots of lights on em until the last moment? </rant>


yeah i cut throught my river which is a shared path where's there hardly any lights and alot of Ducks. I see cyclists with lights who havent even turned there lights on or cyclists without lights. The way i know when to turn my lights on is. When cars swtich there headlights. Having lights on a bike is bassically like veichle headligts. Like . you wouldn't see a car or motorbike with out headlights would you?


----------



## rivers (15 Nov 2017)

The shorts were back on today.


----------



## Leaway2 (15 Nov 2017)

rivers said:


> The shorts were back on today.


Thank the Lord, it's too cold for naked cycling.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Nov 2017)

No cycle commuting now for a 2nd day.
Man flu is a right bugger.


----------



## palinurus (15 Nov 2017)

palinurus said:


> A road has been closed on the posh estate I ride through on my way out of Watford in the morning. Because of this one road closure the streets leading to and away from it were almost traffic-free this morning



Same again this morning, getting to quite like it.

Yesterday evening on the way home I slalomed part of the way using the whole width of the road just because I could.


----------



## Threevok (15 Nov 2017)

Back on the bike for the first time in a week. back still "bard" though


----------



## Randombiker9 (15 Nov 2017)

Everything was fine today apart from a bus close overtaking in the afternoon when it was dark. Usually buses in my area i quite good. But it wasn't the main company it was a different company bus that is in our area regurlary.


----------



## mjr (15 Nov 2017)

Randombiker9 said:


> The way i know when to turn my lights on is. When cars swtich there headlights. Having lights on a bike is bassically like veichle headligts. Like . you wouldn't see a car or motorbike with out headlights would you?


Er, yes. Loads of the prats, almost every evening commute just now. It seems to be worse this year than even before. I suspect they leave car parks with newly-upgraded LED lights and forget, sometimes getting quite a way down the road before they realise. I've even seen a few on the unlit roads. I point at their headlights or flash my own headlight to try to remind the driver, if I've got a spare hand just then.

I'm waiting until a bit later this evening, in the hope of a bit less traffic


----------



## Randombiker9 (15 Nov 2017)

mjr said:


> Er, yes. Loads of the prats, almost every evening commute just now. It seems to be worse this year than even before. I suspect they leave car parks with newly-upgraded LED lights and forget, sometimes getting quite a way down the road before they realise. I've even seen a few on the unlit roads. I point at their headlights or flash my own headlight to try to remind the driver, if I've got a spare hand just then.
> 
> I'm waiting until a bit later this evening, in the hope of a bit less traffic


Yeah i know what you mean on the way home i saw another kid on a bike with no bike lights/helmet/reflectors etc.. On there bikes even dog owners are smarter than those kind of teenagers (i'm saying that as you see dogs with lights on there collars and hi-viz dog jackets) etc..


----------



## mjr (15 Nov 2017)

mjr said:


> I'm waiting until a bit later this evening, in the hope of a bit less traffic


Well that backfired spectacularly: motorists demolished a set of traffic lights on the A149 again.  Police and fire there but reportedly no injuries


----------



## Glow worm (15 Nov 2017)

mjr said:


> Well that backfired spectacularly: motorists demolished a set of traffic lights on the A149 again.  Police and fire there but reportedly no injuries



Blimey - in Lynn?


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (15 Nov 2017)

Nice warm ride in tonight, bit of a wind but otherwise steady commute. Busy passing through the town centre with traffic but plenty of considerate drivers moving over slightly to let me pass


----------



## John_S (15 Nov 2017)

My commute was blissfully unventful today which was a good thing.

However my wifes commute by car was not so good. On her journey she stop and then filled our diesel car with petrol.

Maybe we should now just get rid of our one car and have only bikes. Hopefully you can't put the wrong fuel in a bike, unless I guess the rider eating not enough food or completely the wrong food counts.


----------



## mjr (15 Nov 2017)

Glow worm said:


> Blimey - in Lynn?


Yeah, Scania Way crossroads, just west of the A47/A10 junction. I've lost count of how many times that's had some lights demolished since the road was widened.


----------



## Stephenite (16 Nov 2017)

Took a slightly different route today as I had the time:

View forward






View rear


----------



## I like Skol (16 Nov 2017)

Another fantastic commute in paradise (The North).

Finished my last shift of the week and cycled home in the warm and dry with a glorious sunrise. I had energy in my legs and was faster than the rest. I cut through the traffic with ease and the entire 10 mile trip was trouble free (as usual). I was easily more awesome than that southern loser @Markymark 

I wish you could all be like me.......


----------



## MrGrumpy (16 Nov 2017)

Freezing, wet and windy but should be sunny and dry for home time. Cycling gear currently draped over several radiators in the workshop


----------



## Sixmile (16 Nov 2017)

Today my November mileage total overtook January to knock it into last place. November is now hunting down February.


----------



## rivers (16 Nov 2017)

Pleasant ride in this morning. There seemed to be a lot less people on the B2B than normal. I didn't leave any earlier than usual, so not sure what's up today. I'll take it though.


----------



## TheJDog (16 Nov 2017)

Riding home last night, thought my cleat was loose, got off, looked at it, fine, crank not wobbly, seemed all ok. Forgot about it, left the house this morning, same sensation, had a look in the daylight, and the crank arm is cracked right across the middle. Bike is less than a year old, less than 2000 miles :|


----------



## Arjimlad (16 Nov 2017)

TheJDog said:


> Riding home last night, thought my cleat was loose, got off, looked at it, fine, crank not wobbly, seemed all ok. Forgot about it, left the house this morning, same sensation, had a look in the daylight, and the crank arm is cracked right across the middle. Bike is less than a year old, less than 2000 miles :|



Wow !
You've clearly been eating your Weetabix !


----------



## John_S (17 Nov 2017)

It was a bit chilly this morning, the bike computer said -2.5c, although clearly my ride was not as cold as Stephenite's. Despite the lack of snow compared the Stephenite the frost this morning made everything look really nice so it was a good ride to work this morning.


----------



## Stephenite (17 Nov 2017)

John_S said:


> It was a bit chilly this morning, the bike computer said -2.5c, although clearly my ride was not as cold as Stephenite's. Despite the lack of snow compared the Stephenite the frost this morning made everything look really nice so it was a good ride to work this morning.


It was about the same temperature (-2 or 3) when i took the photo. An inch or two of snow with some frost on top. It isn't so hardcore here these days.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (20 Nov 2017)

25% of light rain the forecast said for this mornings commute. So how did I end up with 100% heavy rain?


----------



## steveindenmark (21 Nov 2017)

It's warmed up a bit in Denmark. But a bit drizzly.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (21 Nov 2017)

Drizzly commute to work this morning quite mild though, the temperature seems to be up and down at the moment. Thin fleece was enough to keep warm this morning winter's not quite arrived yet!


----------



## Truth (21 Nov 2017)

Well yesterday I had TWO punctures on the way home which made a then , what would have been dry commutel, a wet one as I got home nearly an hour late. Second one was my fault as I THINK it was a pinch puncture as I didn't pump it up enough 
3 punctures in 5 days now , demoralising


----------



## dhd.evans (21 Nov 2017)

Truth said:


> Well yesterday I had TWO punctures on the way home which made a then , what would have been dry commutel, a wet one as I got home nearly an hour late. Second one was my fault as I THINK it was a pinch puncture as I didn't pump it up enough
> 3 punctures in 5 days now , demoralising



Tyres on their way out?


----------



## rivers (21 Nov 2017)

Pleasant run in this morning. Comfortable temperature, very little wind, and a fairly quiet commute.


----------



## dhd.evans (21 Nov 2017)

Got into a rather distateful altercation with a driver last night on the way home. Pulling away from traffic lights I came to some parked cars, I checked my shoulder and pulled out - a car raced up outside me, squeezing me into the parked cars. My hand caught her vehicle as I tried to balance. The driver slowed momentarily before peeling off into the dark.

Unfortunately for said driver I caught up with her down the road as she got held up in traffic.

Rolled up, knocked on the window. I opened with "Hi", she was less receptive to my pleasantries.

Choice excerpts include:

"I'll bang your pus in, you farking peanut"
"There's rules for you and I"
"Dinna you touch my farking car"
"Dinna call me a bitch, you farking peanut"
"You weren't going at pace"
_and then in the same breath_
"You sped up"
"You're harrassing me"
"I'm taking your picture"
"I think there's a misunderstanding here'

What really bugged me about this was despite hearing a knock on the car she decided to simply drive off shirking all responsibility which was made worse by the reaction when i pulled up to have a quick chat about why i was displeased with the driving. She openly threatened me (to which I informed her my camera was on) and then backed down, then decided the better of picking a fight about who was right and wrong by suggesting we had a 'misunderstanding' as if somehow it was my fault for being on the road. Eventually she just clamped her window shut and ignored me, so I went on my way.

Anyway, the video is not the best but will go up once it's compiled.


----------



## Truth (21 Nov 2017)

I hope not.....
3500 miles on gatorskins. Should be getting a few more miles out of them from what I read ?


----------



## MrGrumpy (21 Nov 2017)

Cold wet commute once again , two mornings in the bounce now and tomorrow looks utter sh as well


----------



## Threevok (21 Nov 2017)

Very wet on the way home, but at least I am back on the bike


----------



## tallliman (21 Nov 2017)

Truth said:


> I hope not.....
> 3500 miles on gatorskins. Should be getting a few more miles out of them from what I read ?



My rule is that 2 quick unexplained punctures is a signal for a new tyre. I don't care if it's not done "sufficient" distance, I'd rather not have the punctures!!

Anyway, a headwindy ride in followed by a damp ride back. Waterproof winter shoes doing a good job until i got drenched in spray by a passing lorry!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Nov 2017)

Afternoon off work, so incorporated a ride out to Nice Pie on the home commute to get some pies for tea. Very dark skies going there and back, but avoided the rain by about 10 minutes 

Looks very windy for tomorrow


----------



## Glow worm (21 Nov 2017)

An unplanned dismount on the way home. Offed on a tight corner by a thick layer of wet leaves. Lethal, though luckily I was only doing about 5mph, Still plenty of cuts and bruises and an oddly swollen shin. Bike is fine though which is the main thing 

(Any one local be warned- its the A14 underpass at Quy on the Cambridge side. From the assorted bike detritus lying about (none of it mine) I assume a fair few have come a cropper here too).


----------



## HLaB (22 Nov 2017)

Really mild again today, 11deg minimum, it was -2deg on Sunday. But other than the temperature shift it was a pretty unnotable commute. Which was funny (well to me at least) was when I got to the office walked into the toilet in cycling gear to grab my towel and a colleague politely asked, "are you still cycling"


----------



## Sixmile (22 Nov 2017)

Drenched on the way in. Glad I did it though, keeps me on track for my 4th full week in a row


----------



## mjr (22 Nov 2017)

Glow worm said:


> (Any one local be warned- its the A14 underpass at Quy on the Cambridge side. From the assorted bike detritus lying about (none of it mine) I assume a fair few have come a cropper here too).


www.fixmystreet.com please - it needs clearing and whatever problem is allowing a build-up remedying before the weather starts freezing. (I have confidence in the tread on my tyres to bite through most leaf mulch... but I had two recoverable front-wheel skids on cold wet manhole covers last week  )


----------



## Truth (22 Nov 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Afternoon off work, so incorporated a ride out to Nice Pie on the home commute to get some pies for tea. Very dark skies going there and back, but avoided the rain by about 10 minutes
> 
> Looks very windy for tomorrow



Very windy today but I am in the car as I need to get home and out again early to watch us HOPEFULLY beat your lads tonight !  
I predict a draw though SupersuperLeeds


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Nov 2017)

Truth said:


> Very windy today but I am in the car as I need to get home and out again early to watch us HOPEFULLY beat your lads tonight !
> I predict a draw though SupersuperLeeds


The way we are playing you will either thrash us or really thrash us


----------



## Glow worm (22 Nov 2017)

mjr said:


> www.fixmystreet.com please - it needs clearing and whatever problem is allowing a build-up remedying before the weather starts freezing. (I have confidence in the tread on my tyres to bite through most leaf mulch... but I had two recoverable front-wheel skids on cold wet manhole covers last week  )



Done! Still v. sore today and annoyed as I'd almost chosen to ride round Quy roundabout instead of through the underpass as although its a horrible roudnabout, there's no wait to cross the B1102 (as no sodding moton ever lets you cross).
A day off the bike today but I'm planning to ride to north Norfolk tomorrow night so hope to be OK for that.


----------



## 13 rider (22 Nov 2017)

Wow that's was a tough windy ride home . Direct route as couldn't be bothered to extend 8.2 mainly headwind average speed down to 10 mph . Just stuck in a low gear and spun my way home .A few moments of savage crosswind  to keep me concentrating


----------



## ianrauk (22 Nov 2017)

13 rider said:


> Wow that's was a tough windy ride home . Direct route as couldn't be bothered to extend 8.2 mainly headwind average speed down to 10 mph . Just stuck in a low gear and spun my way home .A few moments of savage crosswind  to keep me concentrating


Yeah same for me. A bloody tough one tonight. Eff off wind gods.


----------



## 13 rider (22 Nov 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Yeah same for me. A bloody tough one tonight. Eff off wind gods.


Six months I wouldn't have even contemplated taking the bike this morning . Now I feel like a hard core commuter definitely character building


----------



## lazybloke (22 Nov 2017)

Lovely tailwind for me tonight. 23mph average, gusts to over 40. 
Felt slightly easier pedalling my heavy Yukon but I doubt I was any faster. Phone and Garmin were both flat so I'll never know.

Hard work for the final stretch into the wind.


----------



## Threevok (22 Nov 2017)

Drenched

Thanks to the pipe works along the cycle track, the bike that I have yet to take off road, is muddier than the other has ever got


----------



## Jenkins (22 Nov 2017)

13 rider said:


> Wow that's was a tough windy ride home . . . . Just stuck in a low gear and spun my way home .A few moments of savage crosswind  to keep me concentrating


I've got that to face tomorrow morning and the spinning a low gear is my plan as well.


----------



## HLaB (22 Nov 2017)

13 rider said:


> Wow that's was a tough windy ride home . Direct route as couldn't be bothered to extend 8.2 mainly headwind average speed down to 10 mph . Just stuck in a low gear and spun my way home .A few moments of savage crosswind  to keep me concentrating


I extended mine (to 9.2 miles from 6) even though it was head wind all the way as its much more pleasant than the short commute on the A1 cyclepath. Fortunately as I was on a minimal effort recovery commute I didn't really suffer from the cross winds. The long open bits though were like track stands to maintain that minimal effort approach.


----------



## Stephenite (23 Nov 2017)

The commute _to_ was -3, snowing and six inches deep. Commute _from_ at midnight was plus 3 degrees, raining and, between, zero and six inches of water, slush and ice! I had my concentrating face on. I felt like an ice-breaker ship on my 42mm Marathon Winters on the sections where an icy crust had formed over the slush.


----------



## steveindenmark (23 Nov 2017)

Strong headwind for my 20km commute this morning. It knocked about 4kph off my average speed.

We dont need mountains in Denmark 

But quite warm today.


----------



## rivers (23 Nov 2017)

Bit of a headwind for part of my commute. Didn't really start getting gusty until I hit the hill into work. that was fun


----------



## dhd.evans (23 Nov 2017)

I love taxis. They're an endless source of amusement:



Guy in the ASL beeps, drives close and shouts "I need room!" at me. Reported to Dundee City Council this morning because I'm tired of taxi drivers in this city getting away with inconsiderate, dumb and sometimes downright dangerous driving. Missing from this clip: one attempted left hook by the taxi (no indicators at previous set of lights) and a second turning without indicating.

But sometimes it's not the cars who are causing issues:



Silly ped steps out without looking, nearly gets flattened. Second ped then picks up the fight. Proud of my final quip to the silly lady.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Nov 2017)

Wow that was a tough commute this morning. Full on in your face blasted headwind for most of the journey. And on the Brompton where you are a bit more upright, it made for very hard work.

I also luckily missed a huge downpour. I was on the train when it hit hoping that it would stop by the time I got to my station, and it did.


----------



## Truth (23 Nov 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> The way we are playing you will either thrash us or really thrash us


You were right mate


----------



## Jenkins (23 Nov 2017)

Jenkins said:


> I've got that to face tomorrow morning and the spinning a low gear is my plan as well.


Don't know what happened to the forecast strong winds, but it was nothing more than a stiff breeze at 6am. Very warm.


----------



## Randombiker9 (23 Nov 2017)

Everything thing was fine when I cycled earlier today nothing happened. 

@dhd.evans 
It’s really annoying when pedestrians here the bike bell but ignore it or it’s annoying when dogs get in the way although dogs can’t help it. 

Some cyclists are stupid like I see so many Deliveroo couriers on their bikes with no lights during dark same with school kids and not all cyclists bother to signal.

Also someone left there bike unlocked in day time on the floor today. I’m supprised no one took it.


----------



## dhd.evans (24 Nov 2017)

Fark me it was cold this morning. Baselayer and short sleeves was *not* the way to go...


----------



## ianrauk (24 Nov 2017)

dhd.evans said:


> Fark me it was cold this morning. Baselayer and short sleeves was *not* the way to go...




Was the coldest morning so far this week. I stuck with mitts but was close to being too cold for them. LS jersey and windcheater was order of the day though.


----------



## bonker (24 Nov 2017)

Eerily quiet in the Morden area and further down the CS7 into Clapham this morning but I'm not complaining


----------



## Truth (24 Nov 2017)

I had a "worried" cycle in to work today . After having a run of punctures I appear to have PP ( Puncture Paranoia ) now and its horrible ! Constantly in my head I am not rolling freely and the jinx has struck , or is about to strike , again .


----------



## hoppym27 (24 Nov 2017)

This morning the canada geese ignored me...


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Nov 2017)

dhd.evans said:


> Fark me it was cold this morning. Baselayer and short sleeves was *not* the way to go...


whats wrong with you min  we are made of harder stuff up here I`m still in shorts


----------



## simon the viking (24 Nov 2017)

Had an off this morning. Bloke and dog came out from behind some parked cars. Dog was in middle of the road before bloke was. Slammed brakes on and bike went from under me. Got his address in case shoulder is injured badly as it took most fall. Aches a bit but ok. 

And........... 




Bikes fine


----------



## tallliman (24 Nov 2017)

Truth said:


> I had a "worried" cycle in to work today . After having a run of punctures I appear to have PP ( Puncture Paranoia ) now and its horrible ! Constantly in my head I am not rolling freely and the jinx has struck , or is about to strike , again .



I thought it was only me!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Nov 2017)

Snapped a spoke today. Took me a while to find out what the horrible noise the bike was making so had slow ride home. Think I might have done it at dinner time when I flicked a small branch and it went through the rear wheel.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (24 Nov 2017)

As Alan partridge would say

‘Text book’


----------



## Truth (24 Nov 2017)

tallliman said:


> I thought it was only me!


You can comfort yourself you are not alone mate


----------



## HLaB (24 Nov 2017)

dhd.evans said:


> Fark me it was cold this morning. Baselayer and short sleeves was *not* the way to go...


I am turning into a a southern softy, it was a long sleeve jersey for me and it was only a tad chilly here. Back up in the east coast of Scotland it must've been trully freezing


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (24 Nov 2017)

I had a visit from the fairies on the way home.


----------



## gaijintendo (24 Nov 2017)

I forgot they only grit the main roads, so had a bit of a shock taking a corner into the estate on the way home.

Anyways, I decided to use a council bike to get to a meeting today, and I saw an old friend, my formerly five speed - singlespeed. I don't know what they have been doing to it, but it is looking a bit rusty. If the seatpost wasn't siezed, I'd consider sticking some frame protector in it for them.





Loved that bar tape. Uff, the saddle position. Sigh.


----------



## Maverick Goose (25 Nov 2017)

HLaB said:


> I am turning into a a southern softy, it was a long sleeve jersey for me and it was only a tad chilly here. Back up in the east coast of Scotland it must've been trully freezing


Pretty Baltic here in North Cumbria-the road outside the Rheged Centre was like an ice rink and I had my first off for a long time, not a scratch on the bike and just a little bruise on my hip. There are a couple of alternative routes though, and the problem bit is very short. My new Lezyne rear light can probably be seen from Mars though (the night is dark, and full of terrors).


----------



## HLaB (25 Nov 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> Pretty Baltic here in North Cumbria-the road outside the Rheged Centre was like an ice rink and I had my first off for a long time, not a scratch on the bike and just a little bruise on my hip. There are a couple of alternative routes though, and the problem bit is very short. My new Lezyne rear light can probably be seen from Mars though (the night is dark, and full of terrors).


Yikes, I'm glad your positive about it and it doesn't seem too bad. Cumbria got a little mention on the news down here, torrential rain turning to Ice so its probably 10x worse than that :-0 I think last night judging from the ice this morning was the first time it dropped below 0deg here but the roads were mostly dry yet folk are preparing for the start of the next ice age!


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (25 Nov 2017)

I took my better half's car this morning. We had a slight sprinkling of snow, but the rain we had a couple of days ago was frozen and created some nice big ice rinks on the roads.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (25 Nov 2017)

Still not in the minus here in Doncaster but cold enough for the Hi viz works fleece! Hardly any wind nice cool ride to work see what its like in the morning!


----------



## Slick (26 Nov 2017)

Not real winter yet but certainly a real heavy frost this morning which meant I thought it prudent to push the bike the first couple of hundred yards to the main road. Just as well as it was sheet ice all the way from my drive to the junction but I reckoned I must still look pretty cool striding out on the ice at 7am and as I arrived at the junction with the main road I flung my leg over the seat just as the front wheel slid from under me and I did the splits as I tried desperately to stay upright.

From there, it was a fairly quiet 14 miles to work with very little traffic at the one or two pinch points which was a relief. I had another couple of moments when I left the main road and took a shortcut through a housing estate using a path, left me wary enough to push the bike the last half mile as I realised the grittier hadn't been near the side roads. The payback was cycling home mid afternoon in bright sunshine which is always welcome in November. The downside was spending almost as long as my cycle home trying to get the salt off the trusty steed.


----------



## palinurus (27 Nov 2017)

Got away with it, just sat down and work and it's started pissing down.


----------



## Randombiker9 (27 Nov 2017)

Morning 
No problems apart from a car overtook to closely just overtook in the same lane didn’t bother to wait.


----------



## Maverick Goose (27 Nov 2017)

palinurus said:


> Got away with it, just sat down and work and it's started pissing down.


That happened to me yesterday-I've checked out a new route through Stainton which is nice but some potential problem bits if it's icy, so I'll probably be heading back into Penrith via Pooley Bridge. As they used to say in Hill Street Blues, let's be careful out there.


----------



## Sixmile (27 Nov 2017)

Quiet ride in this morning as I left the house late, making the most of flexi time on a Monday morning.

Novembers mileage has now passed the monthly totals in January, February, April & October. March & September are within reach if I can make 55 miles between now and close of play on Thursday.


----------



## si_c (27 Nov 2017)

Steady run in this morning, off and on pissing it down for the hour before leaving, so put a rain jacket on. Bad call. Very Very Very hot by the time I got to work. Ran into one of the other regular commuters though so had some company nearly all the way in, he doesn't use mudguards though, so mudface.


----------



## Ciar (27 Nov 2017)

first commute after a week out with gout attacks and i was met with a headwind and heavy rain


----------



## dhd.evans (27 Nov 2017)

Had a couple of beers last night and subsequently everything hurt this morning on the ride in. Real pain on every downstroke...


----------



## confusedcyclist (27 Nov 2017)

3 close passes in one trip, all shockers too. Getting a bit pissed off with selfish and reckless drivers.


----------



## Randombiker9 (27 Nov 2017)

confusedcyclist said:


> 3 close passes in one trip, all shockers too. Getting a bit pissed off with selfish and reckless drivers.


It's really annoying when drivers don't pass with enough distance. 

I had a few close passes on the way back and it was dark at the time


----------



## Randombiker9 (27 Nov 2017)

dhd.evans said:


> Had a couple of beers last night and subsequently everything hurt this morning on the ride in. Real pain on every downstroke...


Well at least you didn't drink before you ride as that's illegal


----------



## ianrauk (27 Nov 2017)

Randombiker9 said:


> Well at least you didn't drink before you ride as that's illegal




No it's not


----------



## Randombiker9 (27 Nov 2017)

ianrauk said:


> No it's not


You were saying:

Road traffic act
“It is offence to ride a cycle on road or other public place when unfit through drinks that is to say is under influence of drink to such extent as to be incapable of having proper control of cycle”

Highway Code:
“Cyclists must not ride under influence of alcohol”


----------



## simon the viking (27 Nov 2017)

simon the viking said:


> Had an off this morning. Bloke and dog came out from behind some parked cars. Dog was in middle of the road before bloke was. Slammed brakes on and bike went from under me. Got his address in case shoulder is injured badly as it took most fall. Aches a bit but ok.
> 
> And...........
> 
> ...



Update got back from lunch today to find chap and his wife waiting for me in the shop where i work. 

Apparently he has been so upset he hasnt slept since it happened. He was hoping i would pop into to his house to say i was okay. 

Bless him he said he would take me the wife out for a meal to say sorry! I said dont worry i'm fine now you dont need to do that..


----------



## John_S (27 Nov 2017)

Sorry to hear about that simon the viking and I hope that your shoulder recovers soon. At least the person from the incident does seem to have been genuinely concerned about your welfare which is nice to hear.

My commute home wasn't nearly as bad or as eventful as this.

However my commute home was just annoying. Stupidly I completely forgot to do the zip up on one of my racktop bag pockets. As a consequence as I was riding along things were jumping out of the pocket, including my mobile phone. But it was only when something particularly noisy hit the deck that I realised it was happening. I then had to spend half an hour in the dark using my bike lights to try and reover all of my stuff which fortunately I did eventually.


----------



## rivers (27 Nov 2017)

I fought the headwind most of the way home today, which is always a good time...


----------



## ianrauk (27 Nov 2017)

Randombiker9 said:


> You were saying:
> 
> Road traffic act
> “It is offence to ride a cycle on road or other public place when unfit through drinks that is to say is under influence of drink to such extent as to be incapable of having proper control of cycle”
> ...



You said it's illegal to drink before you cycle. You are wrong.


----------



## Randombiker9 (27 Nov 2017)

ianrauk said:


> You said it's illegal to drink before you cycle. You are wrong.



The Highway Code states: Must not ride under influence of alcohol therefore you shouldn’t be cycling whilst drinking


----------



## Randombiker9 (27 Nov 2017)

simon the viking said:


> Update got back from lunch today to find chap and his wife waiting for me in the shop where i work.
> 
> Apparently he has been so upset he hasnt slept since it happened. He was hoping i would pop into to his house to say i was okay.
> 
> Bless him he said he would take me the wife out for a meal to say sorry! I said dont worry i'm fine now you dont need to do that..



Sorry to hear about that hope your alright. 
Was the dog off lead if so dogs can’t help it but it’s the owners responsibility to keep their dogs under control, like I rember I was going downhill and this cat was in the middle of a road and just sat there grooming luckily there were no cars coming so I managed to get out of the cats way weird thing is after I passed that cat he got up and went to the pavement. Also there was i time when I was going downhill on a park shortcut and a dog ran into me causing me to slam brake on luckily nothing happend as I managed to stop on time. 
Ps out of interest if your cycling and if you ever did hit an animal would you have to report it to police like when a car driver hits a animal you have to.?


----------



## ianrauk (27 Nov 2017)

Randombiker9 said:


> The Highway Code states: Must not ride under influence of alcohol therefore you shouldn’t be cycling whilst drinking


Then change your post saying having a drink *before *you cycle is illegal when it is clearly not.


----------



## simon the viking (28 Nov 2017)

Randombiker9 said:


> Sorry to hear about that hope your alright.
> Was the dog off lead if so dogs can’t help it but it’s the owners responsibility to keep their dogs under control, like I rember I was going downhill and this cat was in the middle of a road and just sat there grooming luckily there were no cars coming so I managed to get out of the cats way weird thing is after I passed that cat he got up and went to the pavement. Also there was i time when I was going downhill on a park shortcut and a dog ran into me causing me to slam brake on luckily nothing happend as I managed to stop on time.
> Ps out of interest if your cycling and if you ever did hit an animal would you have to report it to police like when a car driver hits a animal you have to.?



Dog was on a lead but he claims it pulled him into road. I think it just crossed the road he followed it.... Didnt hit the dog managed to stop in time with the aid of the tarmac coming up to meet me. No witness. So would be hard to prove


----------



## ianrauk (28 Nov 2017)

Blimey that was a cold and wet one this morning. The weather forecast wasn't what expected that's fer sure, lying buggers.

Anyway, me and the Brompton are sort of coming to an understanding. It does what I tell it to do, when to do it and how to do it and we seem to get on fine. The gears are still giving me grief so will have to look for a solution to that. 

Had a Bulgarian registered HGV sit on my tail for a mile or so this morning. No high revving, no trying to get past, just sitting patiently behind until it was safe to over take. He got a wave of thanks and I got some lights in reply. So thank you kindly Mr Bulgarian driver. I hope you have a good day. Cheers.


----------



## dhd.evans (28 Nov 2017)

Yesterday morning I watched a parked car from a distance of 20ft. The drive started to edge the door open but only a crack, I hesitated and moved slightly out of the way thinking the driver might throw the door out without much notice. Sure enough I got within a couple of feet and the door swings wide open, thankfully my reactions were decent and there was only mild swears from me.

Encountered the same driver this morning parked with reverse lights on. Decided to give the driver a wider berth and sure enough my 6th sense paid dividends; within a couple of feet (with the car wing-mirrors locked inwards) the wheels start to turn outward and the car makes a start forward into the road. Mild swears again. To her credit she gave me a wide berth on the way past down the road but when i caught up with her at the traffic lights i made my dissatisfaction known. Seemed to be a reasonably pleasant chat about mirrors and signalling. Ignorance is bliss it seems...

Update: Taxi driver complaint has resulted in a meeting with the licensing board so i can present the footage and argue my case about the driver shouting, beeping and driving aggressively. More as it happens.


----------



## Ciar (28 Nov 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Blimey that was a cold and wet one this morning. The weather forecast wasn't what expected that's fer sure, lying buggers.
> 
> Anyway, me and the Brompton are sort of coming to an understanding. It does what I tell it to do, when to do it and how to do it and we seem to get on fine. The gears are still giving me grief so will have to look for a solution to that.
> 
> Had a Bulgarian registered HGV sit on my tail for a mile or so this morning. No high revving, no trying to get past, just sitting patiently behind until it was safe to over take. He got a wave of thanks and I got some lights in reply. So thank you kindly Mr Bulgarian driver. I hope you have a good day. Cheers.



I have found that Accuweather actually shows you it's going to piss down, where as the BBC don't, so this morning i was fully prepared for another wet ride in ;-)


----------



## ianrauk (28 Nov 2017)

Ciar said:


> I have found that Accuweather actually shows you it's going to piss down, where as the BBC don't, so this morning i was fully prepared for another wet ride in ;-)




I find the most reliable is yr.no
Not this time


----------



## Slick (28 Nov 2017)

Wasn't as cold here this morning as it's been, but there was frost on the car windscreens, so cold enough to catch out the unwary. Quite a slow careful ride in especially on the bends and once again I had to get off and walk the last couple of hundred yards as no gritters come anywhere near my work, apparently.


----------



## Maverick Goose (28 Nov 2017)

Ciar said:


> first commute after a week out with gout attacks and i was met with a headwind and heavy rain


Bad luck Ciar. Spirit of the Blitz and all that.


----------



## Ciar (28 Nov 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> Bad luck Ciar. Spirit of the Blitz and all that.



hah cheers mate, i shall persevere and if push comes to shove, have a large glass of vino ;-)


----------



## Randombiker9 (28 Nov 2017)

Well I had a close pass with a car on way back it was dark but I still had my :
Two bike lights and a red light on back of my helmet and was wearing hi-viz jacket. A van driver saw and honked at that car driver and then he overtook me with enough room)
^good van driver


----------



## tallliman (28 Nov 2017)

Warm commute with little event until I pulled up to my drive, knocked down a gear or two and the chain came off between large sprocket and rear wheel.....the wheel is pringled due to the bent spokes so down to zero bikes 

Luckily, I worked out what was happening so avoided coming off.

Really need my new build back from the shop now!!


----------



## HLaB (28 Nov 2017)

Not really much of note just the first 'brave' (in the antitype) numpty Ive had for a while bravely shouting something from their car in the near dark to try and scare me


----------



## dhd.evans (29 Nov 2017)

I am a mighty dumbass; went into the garage last night to clean the bike chain and managed to leave the garage key inside. Popped the door down and... well shoot. No ride this morning on discovering this.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Nov 2017)

dhd.evans said:


> I am a mighty dumbass; went into the garage last night to clean the bike chain and managed to leave the garage key inside. Popped the door down and... well shoot. No ride this morning on discovering this.




So have you a spare key?


----------



## dhd.evans (29 Nov 2017)

ianrauk said:


> So have you a spare key?



I have a crowbar and a rear window (spare keys were £75 a pop) 

Taxi update: Licensing board members visited today and agreed the driver was being a little silly; he will be ticked off. Swift and decisive and hopefully the driver will think harder when he next encounters cyclists in the ASL.


----------



## John_S (29 Nov 2017)

Well that was a thoroughly miserable commute in today. It was chucking it down with rain and occasionally sleet so it wasn't much fun.

However never mind as even a bad ride to work is better than commuting by car.

Fingers crossed my stuff has just about dried out by the time I come to put it on again at the end of the day.


----------



## Sixmile (29 Nov 2017)

Rode the first mile this morning with a shoebox under my arm. A few seconds from my driveway, now seeing the road glistening with frost, I knew that if I'd any sort of breaking to do that I'd be in bother. I made the post office all right and headed on. It has made me think maybe it's time to change from the Marathon Supremes to something a little more grippy.


----------



## Leaway2 (29 Nov 2017)

I walked up the road pushing the bike. It was glistening but I decided to go for it. The main roads were OK, but turning off the main road again was a bad idea. Took it slow and steady. Strangely it didn't feel very cold.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (29 Nov 2017)

I consider myself a bit of a veteran at winter riding but last 3 days I have had enough already!

15 miles of headwind at o e point down to 5 mph!

Great tail wind going in though but it is bloody hard work


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (30 Nov 2017)

Cold commute this morning not much wind though so a nice ride in, think it's time for the full finger gloves now!


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Nov 2017)

-3, freezing fog. I decided to drive to work. I have ridden 150km this week and so hopefully 250km is not out of reach by the end of Sunday.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Nov 2017)

The ice bike was out today for the massive freezing conditions we were supposed to have this morning. Didn't really need it as there was no ice at all, a bit of frost on verges and that was it. Mind you the tyres made sure I stayed lovely and warm, they are such hard work.

Got to work lovely and toasty, looked at the thermometer outside my window and it said it was -2, didn't feel it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Nov 2017)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I consider myself a bit of a veteran at winter riding but last 3 days I have had enough already!
> 
> 15 miles of headwind at o e point down to 5 mph!
> 
> Great tail wind going in though but it is bloody hard work



The wind yesterday was surprisingly strong, also with it being a cold wind it seems to sap the energy even quicker.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (30 Nov 2017)

There are still cyclists in Cambridge with no gloves on

They must have to defrost their hands!


----------



## Sixmile (30 Nov 2017)

Can you hear me January, February, March, April, September, October?! Your monthly totals took one hell of a beating!

For the first time ever, today marks 100% of work journeys within a calendar month commuted by bike. 21 available days, 21 commutes which will leave me with a monthly total of around 460 miles, which in more than I managed in some of the much milder months. Bring on December!


----------



## ianrauk (30 Nov 2017)

Nice one @Sixmile that's awesome going for a winter month.

It was a bit nippy out there this morning at 7am. But it was nice, crisp and sunny, so decided to pootle through the parks/river route this morning rather then bombing down the main road. It makes for a nice change on lovely mornings like this.


----------



## Ciar (30 Nov 2017)

Well it said 0 but real feel -5 for my section of Londinium this morning, must admit my tootsies felt it. So it might well be time for the Northwave winter booties


----------



## mangid (30 Nov 2017)

Snowing @ 5:15 here in Cambridge, then stopped and temperature dropped another degree of so to -3.6, with a brisk Westerly, going the long way in was more a labour of love this morning ;-)


----------



## dhd.evans (30 Nov 2017)

Managed to get the bike out the garage by shunting the door and sending my nimble 6 year old in to open the door from the inside - key was on the ground, success! So, nice pleasant ride in today only marred by vicious crosswinds.


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Nov 2017)

Leaway2 said:


> I walked up the road pushing the bike. It was glistening but I decided to go for it. The main roads were OK, but turning off the main road again was a bad idea. Took it slow and steady. Strangely it didn't feel very cold.


Baltic up here in Penrith-lovely view towards the Pennines from Booths café though. I'll be riding very carefully tonight for sure !


----------



## ianrauk (30 Nov 2017)

dhd.evans said:


> Managed to get the bike out the garage by shunting the door and sending my nimble 6 year old in to open the door from the inside - key was on the ground, success! So, nice pleasant ride in today only marred by vicious crosswinds.




Like a kid up a chimney like the old days


----------



## dhd.evans (30 Nov 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Like a kid up a chimney like the old days



I knew having sprogs would come in handy one day


----------



## Arjimlad (30 Nov 2017)

There's a very skanky looking Lexus I see at a particular point on my commute quite regularly, he usually tries to provoke a rear wheel skid & drift his car around a particular junction. I don't think "drifting" is safe on public roads really. With this frosty weather I hope he doesn't hurt anyone else when he falls off the road.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (30 Nov 2017)

Bloody awful going home 
Howling head wind for 15 miles

Instead of sports personality if the year there should be commuter of the year


----------



## Arjimlad (30 Nov 2017)

Had to stick my arm out & shout at a young woman who wanted to move her car sideways into the lane I was occupying, this evening.


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Nov 2017)

I went to Cotswold Outdoor in Cambridge at lunch time to replace my gloves that somebody rehomed. Toasty fingers on the way home!

Has anyone noticed that


----------



## dhd.evans (1 Dec 2017)

Meeting in Glasgow today so early ride (0550hrs when I left the house!) to make sure I made my train. Roads were like the opening scene from 28 Days Later but it was farking cold...


----------



## Ciar (1 Dec 2017)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Bloody awful going home
> Howling head wind for 15 miles
> 
> Instead of sports personality if the year there should be commuter of the year[/QUOTE



That's exactly how i felt last night, bloody horrible commute home, wind and rain and the sidewinds jesus!

whereas today's ride was just lovely, headwind but not too painful, rain but not overly heavy and cold but not that bad.. all in all the winter booties are on and it's all good


----------



## mangid (1 Dec 2017)

Few buttock clenching moments on the busway this morning, slushy snow turned to ice in places, it's hard not to tense up even though you know it's the wrong thing to do ;-)


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (1 Dec 2017)

Set off at 5 this morning the first 5 minutes was walking the bike until I hit the main roads! My street is on the top of a hill and never gets gritted so I didn't fancy sliding my way down to the bottom! Fine once I got onto the A19 not much wind and not as cold as I expected, the winter gloves are staying on now though


----------



## Sixmile (1 Dec 2017)

We must have a few degrees on most of you. The last few days have been pretty mild, certainly only one day this week with any sort of frost on the deck. 

Another pleasant ride in to work. Sure, I milked the flexi time but those advent calendar doors don't open themselves (well the kids can't open them anyways!)


----------



## Maverick Goose (1 Dec 2017)

I'm very impressed with my new Lezyne Laserdrive rear light-rechargeable and probably visible from Mars. Just a few icy patches last night, so I rode a bit slower than usual, but lovely clear moonlit night.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (1 Dec 2017)

mangid said:


> Few buttock clenching moments on the busway this morning, slushy snow turned to ice in places, it's hard not to tense up even though you know it's the wrong thing to do ;-)




Hell yes 
The section from Histon to
Girton
Brown trouser moment!
I was veering but knew if I straightened up I would be off so just veered off into the gravel!

Cheeks were clenched!


----------



## biggs682 (1 Dec 2017)

Must admit i have got my old Marin mtb out at the mo due to the frost and ice , this mornings commute was ok as long as i didnt try and make any sharp turns and not to pedal too hard up the hills other wise i had wheel spin / slip


----------



## Randombiker9 (1 Dec 2017)

i cycled today and yesterday but there was much more ice in the morning yesterday and not much this morning.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (1 Dec 2017)

Still c-c-c-cold.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (1 Dec 2017)

Well a hideous week
But well done all who kept going

I am now off to the pub with the missus and the weather can go whistle!

I will have a pint for us all !!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Dec 2017)

Puncture on the way home, Bloody screw about inch and half long straight through the tyre. Then managed to cut myself digging it out


----------



## Threevok (1 Dec 2017)

No commute today

Wasn't up to it


----------



## ManiaMuse (1 Dec 2017)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Well a hideous week
> But well done all who kept going
> 
> I am now off to the pub with the missus and the weather can go whistle!
> ...


Tbh thought the weather this week was fine. Just wore an extra layer, Much prefer cold and dry to wet and windy winter weather.

Obviously if your commute involved lots of ungritted roads then it might not have been as fun!

And this is coming from from someone who was basking in 26c temperatures in the Canary Islands just last week!


----------



## Andrewwright (2 Dec 2017)

Started wearing my LG thermal bibs this week, bit more involved getting changed than my running slacks, but the knees worked better for being warm. Don’t mind the dry frost, just be more careful, but warm wind and rain you can keep


----------



## Slick (2 Dec 2017)

Andrewwright said:


> Started wearing my LG thermal bibs this week, bit more involved getting changed than my running slacks, but the knees worked better for being warm. Don’t mind the dry frost, just be more careful, but warm wind and rain you can keep


Warm wind and rain, what is this sorcery you speak of.


----------



## si_c (4 Dec 2017)

Quiet commute in this morning. It's so much nicer riding on a rear wheel which is straight and (mostly) round. Much better than the wobbly wheel I've used throughout november.


----------



## Randombiker9 (4 Dec 2017)

Close call with a bus. Just want your opinions was it the bus drivers fault or both?
So on the way back it was dark. (i had my lights on, hi-viz/reflective jacket and reflectors on my bike) I was heading back from town. The bus was in it's stop (the traffic lights was red so i decided to go to front of traffic lights and as i was filtering pass the bus and then as traffic light turned amber the bus just randomly pulled out whilst i was filtering (and i didn't see it indicate). So to avoid hitting that bus i like kinda got forced into to the other lane but luckily there was no traffic in the other lane at the time. 
ps anyone else had a similar thing happen with there local buses? Also what's your opinion on above?


----------



## si_c (4 Dec 2017)

Randombiker9 said:


> Close call with a bus. Just want your opinions was it the bus drivers fault or both?
> So on the way back it was dark. (i had my lights on, hi-viz/reflective jacket and reflectors on my bike) I was heading back from town. The bus was in it's stop (the traffic lights was red so i decided to go to front of traffic lights and as i was filtering pass the bus and then as traffic light turned amber the bus just randomly pulled out whilst i was filtering (and i didn't see it indicate). So to avoid hitting that bus i like kinda got forced into to the other lane but luckily there was no traffic in the other lane at the time.
> ps anyone else had a similar thing happen with there local buses? Also what's your opinion on above?


Sounds like the bus driver didn't check his mirrors. Worth reporting to the bus company.


----------



## Randombiker9 (4 Dec 2017)

si_c said:


> Sounds like the bus driver didn't check his mirrors. Worth reporting to the bus company.



Edit i've only once before had a problem with a bus and the weird thing is both buses were the same colour and double deckers just different numbers . Weird coquincedence


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Dec 2017)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Well a hideous week
> But well done all who kept going
> 
> I am now off to the pub with the missus and the weather can go whistle!
> ...



mines a guinness.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (4 Dec 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> mines a guinness.


Roger that!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (4 Dec 2017)

I overtook someone tonight on the bso

They didn’t even have a basket how cool is that !


----------



## Threevok (4 Dec 2017)

Close pass by a Road Sweeper, which, as it's left hand drive, the driver should have known better


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (4 Dec 2017)

Passed a cyclist on the commute tonight with a blue light in his front wheel it certainly stood out! First time I've seen somebody using one, does anyone else on here use them or no someone?


----------



## Randombiker9 (5 Dec 2017)

si_c said:


> Sounds like the bus driver didn't check his mirrors. Worth reporting to the bus company.


I did report it to bus company. Yesterday afternoon Dunno if they’ll reply. I only knew the colour and route number of bus. Didn’t catch license plate but still I guess It’s a good idea to report it to bus company because that way they’ll be more careful around cyclists and also hopefully it will prevent it happening to other cyclists. 
Why else is it good to report bad drivers too bus company out of interest?


----------



## gaijintendo (6 Dec 2017)

Quite an eventful morning.

Paranoia abounds.

My front brake was on. The adjuster was almost popping off it was so tight.

Every chainring bolt was loose. I thought my chain needed tensioned surprisingly quickly.

Had a toot and a close pass completely unnecessarily from a driver from a stationary start at some lights. He started in the other lane.

And I got a heckle for setting off early at a red light, from a well to do cyclist, but I was just in the green box, taking a track stand.

They seemed very nice after I explained my tedious reasoning for taking a track stand, and not the type to sabotage my bike.

Don't jump reds guys.


----------



## gaijintendo (6 Dec 2017)

dhd.evans said:


> True, i lost the rag and it wasn't big or clever. I get buzzed on this road more often than not and this twerp had been riding my back wheel for a good 100m or so prior to this close pass and honking of the horn.


Have you considered getting one of those bike air horns?


----------



## ianrauk (6 Dec 2017)

As I'm now a trainwanker, with a Bromton. The train guard asked who the bike belong to in the luggage rack?. Now.. me.. sitting next to the bike.. lycrad up and in cycling gear. The guard asked me if I knew who owned the bike . 
I said... can you tell? She looked me up and down and asked, Is it you then?  She was just making sure... of course.

On another note, a numpty cyclist caused me to do an emergency stop as he overtook and cut in front of me just as a bus was stopping. I said to him that what he did was really shiity behaviour. He did apologise saying that he didn't realise I was going so fast on the Bromton.

Brompton's do have good brakes thank gawd.


----------



## John_S (6 Dec 2017)

It was an exhausting commute this morning.

I turned onto a road not too far behind another cyclist and seeing as I was running a bit late for work (due to the kids lego advent calendar bits flying all over the place after my son ripped open the packet) and so I thought I'd use the cyclist ahead as a good way to try and up my pace and get to work on time.

However the person ahead of me was going a good 2-3 miles per hour faster than I'd normally comfortably sit at. After about a mile and a half I did nearly catch them before a junction caused me to lose them a bit. But after that I did catch them up and some lights and had a nice chat with them. At that point just after the lights I thought that I'd try my best to stick with them but it was immediately into going up a hill. I did stay with them up the hill but it was faster than I was comfortable with and at the top of the hill I was very glad when our respective journeys to work went in different directions because at this point I was unable to talk and feeling like I might be sick.

I should have just known my limits and not even tried to catch them in the first place. However I did end up getting to work on time which was good.

The annoying thing was that by the time I got to work I noticed that a part of my mudguard has snapped. Clearly upping my average speed by a mile or two was a bridge too far for the mudguards who never before had experienced such speed.


----------



## hoppym27 (6 Dec 2017)

This morning I thought a rat ran in front of me on the towpath...imagine my relief when it turned out to just be a bird...phew!


----------



## dhd.evans (6 Dec 2017)

I got SMIDSY'd this morning.

Chap coming out from a junction (with no main beams on might i add) on my right just pulled out on top me, clattered into me. Managed to keep upright but the bike took a whack. Shifter knocked in 90 degrees, chain taken a hit. The chap was apologetic and tempered but classic SMIDSY responses; did verbally agreed to pay for repairs and i have a contact name and number. Left me shaken up and I lost my composure a few minutes later trying to get my glove back on (right?). Two folk stopped by to see if i was alright which was pleasant, at least shows some compassion from motorists!

Out this arvo on a utility ride (kids' Christmas presents) so will assess damage then and take it into the shop for a quick once-over, i'm assuming it'll be nothing untoward but rather the check than ride some dangerous.

Video fun below:



Edit: Better video quality once I alter the colour values...


----------



## Leaway2 (6 Dec 2017)

It was nice change to have dry roads this morning . I can't remember the last time.


----------



## Sixmile (6 Dec 2017)

hoppym27 said:


> This morning I thought a rat ran in front of me on the towpath...imagine my relief when it turned out to just be a bird...phew!


 
I get a handful of rats mainly during my evening commute as I have a number of miles through the harbour estate and along the shore front. The chaps can be a brave size too!


----------



## subaqua (6 Dec 2017)

not Today but yesterday . 

ignorant self absorbed whankeurs at Cambridge station. 

if the trains have been cancelled then dont barge in front of me saying " you should Farkin ride home not block the train up " or you will get taken to task . 

i had been waiting for 2.5 hours not just waltzed in like you. 


Irony is with the wait and the further delays riding home to London would ha been bloomin quicker , but i was not up for a 50 miler in the dark at the end of the day


----------



## Randombiker9 (6 Dec 2017)

si_c said:


> Sounds like the bus driver didn't check his mirrors. Worth reporting to the bus company.


Well they replied to that and it was a good reply. Suprised how quick they replied

Anyway morning was fine today


----------



## hoppym27 (6 Dec 2017)

Puncture on the way home..only half a mile from home so pushed it...my first commute Puncture!


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (6 Dec 2017)

At least you weren't miles from home it's a good as time as any to get one I suppose! I don't want to jinx myself but so far no punctures! I've said it now haven't I!


----------



## dhd.evans (7 Dec 2017)

'Fresh Breeze' my arse. I was battling the headwind with an average speed of 13.4mph into work on my singlespeed. Average on the geared roadie is 18mph, average on a normal day singlespeed is 16mph.


----------



## straas (7 Dec 2017)

ARGHHHHH!

https://starttraffic.uk/image/catal...ve-road-studs.jpg.pagespeed.ic.a8jo46n8eJ.jpg

That is all.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Dec 2017)

straas said:


> ARGHHHHH!
> 
> https://starttraffic.uk/image/catal...ve-road-studs.jpg.pagespeed.ic.a8jo46n8eJ.jpg
> 
> That is all.




Did they have you off?


----------



## ianrauk (7 Dec 2017)

Lucky with the weather this morning. Weather apps said light to heavy rain. It was drizzling when I got up but settled back to a fine mizzle and stayed that way for the whole commute. Helped by a tasty headwind. Of which will cause me a world of pain on the return journey.


----------



## straas (7 Dec 2017)

Fortunately, no. But I seem to hit every one right on the edge during the dark, rainy evening commutes. Why are there so many uneven, slippery metal things in the cycle lane :-(


----------



## ianrauk (7 Dec 2017)

straas said:


> Fortunately, no. But I seem to hit every one right on the edge during the dark, rainy evening commutes. Why are there so many uneven, slippery metal things in the cycle lane :-(




Yeah, I also have a set on my commute, just after a quite fast corner so I do have to be aware and careful.


----------



## gaijintendo (7 Dec 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Lucky with the weather this morning. Weather apps said light to heavy rain. It was drizzling when I got up but settled back to a fine mizzle and stayed that way for the whole commute. Helped by a tasty headwind. Of which will cause me a world of pain on the return journey.


Hmm. Is a "shizzle" a shower becoming a drizzle.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (7 Dec 2017)

Bloody windy
At one point up an incline I had a drafter , if not I think I would have walked a bit it was that strong a wind


----------



## Ciar (7 Dec 2017)

An interesting commute to say the last, very windy but avoided the rain. then had an off in the cycle lane along stratford broadway.

a rider in front was constantly moving left to right back to left and then sitting centre, i waited until he was sitting on the left and went to move past, only for him to move right! at which time i heard him have a fright lose control and hit me. as some will know you have those lovely raised kerbs running along the side of cycle lanes, over i went into the main road with an arctic heading towards me  

all was well though i was up and out of the road toot sweet checking on the other rider, who seemed fine and i even fixed his bike, discovered he had only been cycling for four weeks and wanted to turn right at the lights which was a fair distance away, all in all came out of it with a torn leg warmer two scratches knees and a lump on me elbow..... i am generally cautious but in future having experienced those poxy kerbs i shall be double cautious ;-)


----------



## MiK1138 (7 Dec 2017)

Interesting Gusty tailwind this morning, it was like pressing the Nitrous button #WOOOOSH


----------



## straas (8 Dec 2017)

Public Transport this morning :-( Christmas do at work later and didn't want to leave my bike at work over the weekend. 

It was quick though! Door to door in less than 30 mins.


----------



## Threevok (8 Dec 2017)

Disappointing amount of snow. Hoping for more on the commute home


----------



## dhd.evans (8 Dec 2017)

Threevok said:


> Disappointing amount of snow. Hoping for more on the commute home



<David Attenborough> "This... in the wild... is what is known as a double hard bastard. A truly unique specimen, quite unlike the others of his kind. Remarkable." </David Attenborough>


----------



## I like Skol (8 Dec 2017)

Bit of fun on today's commute.....
Trip in this morning wasn't too bad with just a few snow flurries, but an annoying bump, bump, bump from the back tyre. I vaguely remember noticing it towards the end of my last ride on the bike but due to the pouring rain and it being a return from a night shift the bike just got put away and the bumping forgotten about, until this morning! Once in the light of the works bike shed I inspected the rear wheel and found the tyre had developed a bulge and wiggle where the casing was obviously starting to break up!
I forewarned my wife that she was on standby for a recovery but would try to limp home on the failing tyre. Obviously I didn't make it and was almost at the halfway point when the tortured rear tyre went flat 
Recovery service called into action (she's not happy) and I arrived home barely 10 minutes later than I would have without the trouble. New tyres now fitted and moulding sprues trimmed off ready for the commute in the morning.

Maybe I should replace them a couple of days earlier next time....






The front tyre wasn't much better;





Old tyres were fitted in March 2016 and have covered a bit over 4000 miles so not too bad really for a cheapish tyre. Vittoria Randonneur Pro (folding) now fitted in 35mm size so will be interesting to see how these last as I have been very impressed with the set on my road bike for the time I have had them.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (9 Dec 2017)

Cold commute this morning be interesting to see how cold it gets after the weekend  Don't think I've ever passed as much sick in my life this morning all over the side of the roads !


----------



## Randombiker9 (10 Dec 2017)

Probs won't be cycling till snow goes away. Started snowing this morning here and just started snowing more. So looks like i'll be getting bus to college tommorow.  i hate snow and ice i don't cycle when there's snow or ice


----------



## Maverick Goose (10 Dec 2017)

Randombiker9 said:


> Probs won't be cycling till snow goes away. Started snowing this morning here and just started snowing more. So looks like i'll be getting bus to college tommorow.  i hate snow and ice i don't cycle when there's snow or ice


Some interesting conditions recently...I'm going to have my bike serviced while I'm in London next week, as the winter commute is taking its toll. If it gets any colder I'll be bumping into Whitewalkers on my commute!


----------



## Randombiker9 (10 Dec 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> Some interesting conditions recently...I'm going to have my bike serviced while I'm in London next week, as the winter commute is taking its toll. If it gets any colder I'll be bumping into Whitewalkers on my commute!


I dunno where you live but it hasn't snowed in Berkshire since 2011 i think. So i wasn't expecting snow this morning. However most of it's turned into slush now but i'm not going to risk it as it might snow more overnight :/


----------



## palinurus (10 Dec 2017)

Going to be super-exciting tomorrow morning, wake up & call work to find out if the site is open. Generally always closed when it snows.

I reckon a good 70% chance I'll be "working from home" tomorrow.


----------



## palinurus (10 Dec 2017)

If not it'll be pain in the arse as I still haven't got over my cold and the 'cross bike is right at the back of my Asgard locker.


----------



## Maverick Goose (10 Dec 2017)

Randombiker9 said:


> I dunno where you live but it hasn't snowed in Berkshire since 2011 i think. So i wasn't expecting snow this morning. However most of it's turned into slush now but i'm not going to risk it as it might snow more overnight :/


North Cumbria...#winterishere!


----------



## palinurus (10 Dec 2017)

I was off sick three days last week. I'm at the point when I'm not really sick enough to stay home but not quite well enough to stay at work all day either (I nearly wrote 'not well-enough to do a full days' work, then realised I'm never well enough for that)


----------



## palinurus (10 Dec 2017)

COME THROUGH FOR ME, FACILITIES MANAGEMENT. DECLARE IT CLOSED.


----------



## palinurus (11 Dec 2017)

So I called and the message said site would be open. Shovelled the snow off the top of the bike locker, emptied it, dragged out the 'cross bike, swapped the front wheel for me studded tyre wheel, swapped the lights over, called one more time and... site closed except for essential staff and those who can walk to site.

I was sort of ready though, should have just stayed in bed.


----------



## palinurus (11 Dec 2017)

Just going to have a nice cup of tea.


----------



## Bazzer (11 Dec 2017)

Made a pleasant change not to arrive at work hot and sweaty today. 
Roads were patchy though as the salt spreaders seemed to have driven down the middle of the less busier roads leaving an erratically icy edge. 
Also had a moment where the back wheel slipped away, fortunately managed to get my foot down in time. - I doubt this will come as news for United Utilities, but merely putting a barrier around a leaking main, doesn't stop water spreading over a road surface on the coldest night of the winter so far.


----------



## gaijintendo (11 Dec 2017)

Loved the feeling ice breaking in my beard when I pull trumpeter faces.


----------



## dhd.evans (11 Dec 2017)

Decided today was the day i'd break out the winter jacket. 10/10 would wear again #hashtagitsfarkingcoldoutthere


----------



## ianrauk (11 Dec 2017)

That was a vile commute this morning. Dark, very cold, very wet and windy. But.. you just have to get on with it.
Was absolutely minging by the time I got to work. It's looking like it will be the same for the journey home later. Oh Joy.


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Dec 2017)

Got a head cold and was in two minds about riding in today. Cold & windy with a risk of ice.

After about 3 miles I was enjoying the ride and was quite warm so decided to do the ten mile route. Had great fun bumbling down the A38 past all the queuing cars. I was really glad I bothered as I arrived at work full of bounce !


----------



## Bodhbh (11 Dec 2017)

I'd be lying if I said I was looking forward to it, but quite enjoyed it once I got warmed up. A few miles of road closed to thru traffic helped as well.


----------



## si_c (11 Dec 2017)

Bit chilly this morning. Thought about wearing the winter jacket, opted for a second pair of socks instead. Right choice, was roasting by the time I got to work, even though the temp was around -5°.

Roads were obviously gritted and salted last night, which is good, but the gutter had a fair amount of ice, and that's where the cycle lane is. In fairness today, didn't have a single bad pass, seems everyone is being more careful today. Except the guy who took out an entire pedestrian island , Police and wrecked car still at the scene, lots of backed up traffic.


----------



## palinurus (11 Dec 2017)

Met Office is displaying a possible low of -8 for tomorrow morning, although I've sometimes seen these sort of figures for rural areas around here I've never seen anything like that for central Watford in the forecast before. Unusual. Will report temperature recorded on the thermometer nailed to my fence before I leave tomorrow.


----------



## 13 rider (11 Dec 2017)

Made it s full 100 yards this morning before I decided it was to icy to contemplate the quick descent coming up so aborted cycle commute and took the car  probably would have been ok but to risky for me


----------



## Threevok (11 Dec 2017)

Took the single speed today, after yesterday's test ride

Very hard commute though, mainly because of having to traverse all the fallen trees over the cycle route - most of which I had to lift the bike over and climb through.

It's going to be fun in the dark on the return journey


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Dec 2017)

13 rider said:


> Made it s full 100 yards this morning before I decided it was to icy to contemplate the quick descent coming up so aborted cycle commute and took the car  probably would have been ok but to risky for me



You did the right thing. I've just got back in and the slush is already frozen on some side roads. Chances are out your way it will be icy on the main roads by the time it is going home time.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Dec 2017)

It's vile out in SE London at then moment. Freezing cold and sleet. And I'll be cycling home (well to the train station) in it. Testing, very testing.


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Dec 2017)

ianrauk said:


> It's vile out in SE London at then moment. Freezing cold and sleet. And I'll be cycling home (well to the train station) in it. Testing, very testing.



Dedication. And I guess there will be far fewer cyclists on the road ! Bon courage ;-)


----------



## Ciar (11 Dec 2017)

I bottled it in all honestly, wanted to see how clear the roads were in E/NE London and they were decent, so was thinking of riding tom. but now it seems that the temperature is going to drop and i know sections of the cycle lane will be lethal! having to drive which i hate


----------



## AlanW (11 Dec 2017)

Utter nightmare on the back lanes around Worcestershire at 7am, compacted snow and ice. Even with spiked tyres on the MTB it was near enough impossible to ride any more than just a few yards before having the front wheel wash out and nearly taking me down.


----------



## chriswoody (11 Dec 2017)

Slip sliding away....

Yep it's that kind of commute, really filthy and a test of bike handling skills.


----------



## AlanW (11 Dec 2017)

chriswoody said:


> ......and a test of bike handling skills.



Agreed, however its fair to add that the novelty soon wore of very quickly


----------



## chriswoody (11 Dec 2017)

Ah sorry I hadn't properly read your post above mine, I was more writing about my commute than replying to you.

However, I do totally agree, the novelty did soon wear off. Just made it back O.K. though.


----------



## tallliman (11 Dec 2017)

Well done to those who mamaged to ride in today.

I'm taking the car most of the week, I've wanted a week off the bike so now seems a good time to do it!


----------



## ianrauk (11 Dec 2017)

The ride home (or to the station to be precise) was actually ok. It had stopped raining by the time I left and had a lovely tail wind to help push me along. Damn cold though.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (11 Dec 2017)

Came off this morning, hit the car trap on the Busway, I went a different way to get onto the cycle path, forgot about the car trap,. as it was covered in snow, bam went right in and down...

Got up, carried on the rest of the 14 miles, didn't really see how bad unto there was daylight!!
Anyway bike was okay! but my new altura things were trashed 

Cycled home but it was shockingly bad ice everywhere, so much so I didn't get until 7 pm, left at 5:10 so bus tomorrow as I cant risk another fall. It looks bad but I got away with considering I came down on concrete, could easily have broken it. So I will have to admit defeat for tomorrow






An


----------



## ianrauk (11 Dec 2017)

Sorry to heat that @kevin_cambs_uk 
heal well and quick matey.


----------



## hennbell (11 Dec 2017)

Here on the not so frosty plain of Canada we have had a strange 2 weeks. Started with -25C and blowing winds, then snow (we had a 3 foot drift in front of the house) now the temperature has shoot up it is 3 C and it feels almost tropical. But the news is not all good as it warms up any remaining ice gets very slippery. 

Thanks to the strange weather I got to make a snowball yesterday, normally our snow can stick together to form the required projectile.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (11 Dec 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Sorry to heat that @kevin_cambs_uk
> heal well and quick matey.



Thanks chief !


----------



## rivers (12 Dec 2017)

A chilly ride in this morning with a temp of -4C. I lost feeling in my toes around 10 miles in. When I got to work, I realised it's because my socks were soaked in sweat. I think I went a bit overkill with layers today...


----------



## gaijintendo (12 Dec 2017)

gaijintendo said:


> ...
> My front brake was on. The adjuster was almost popping off it was so tight...



Same again today. The ride home was brutal, and establish that was the reason this morning. I'm really locking it hard at the caliper. So... Paranoid.


----------



## Ciar (12 Dec 2017)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Came off this morning, hit the car trap on the Busway, I went a different way to get onto the cycle path, forgot about the car trap,. as it was covered in snow, bam went right in and down...
> 
> Got up, carried on the rest of the 14 miles, didn't really see how bad unto there was daylight!!
> Anyway bike was okay! but my new altura things were trashed
> ...



blimey mate, that's a doozy hope you heal up quickly. more importantly is the bike okay ;-)


----------



## Ciar (12 Dec 2017)

As expected got on the bike, rode in, the CS2 from Bow Flyover right up to the lights at Mile End station needed gritting just like last year 

but all in all cold and an easy commute, not risking anything while it's like this.


----------



## mangid (12 Dec 2017)

Chilly morning, Garmin got down to -10.4. Puncture, had to dig the flint(s) out with my teeth, fingers refused to work ;-)


----------



## mangid (12 Dec 2017)

GWS @kevin_cambs_uk


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Dec 2017)

Stupidly chose to wear gloves other than my ski gloves today and my fingers froze !

I had a driver go into complete swearing aggressive meltdown after I said good morning, and politely asked him to clear his windscreen of ice as he could not see properly out of it or out of his side windows.

He had been driving along side roads chocked with schoolchildren. He said he would knock my f***ing teeth in and etc etc..

Thankfully a most unusual occurrence.


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Dec 2017)

Ouch ! Hope that heals well & no lasting damage to you. BW @kevin_cambs_uk


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (12 Dec 2017)

mangid said:


> GWS @kevin_cambs_uk



Thanks mate
Then car traps are a nightmare!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (12 Dec 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> Ouch ! Hope that heals well & no lasting damage to you. BW @kevin_cambs_uk



I think the cycle home did it more good than harm
It’s almost back to normal today!


----------



## HarryTheDog (12 Dec 2017)

Another get well soon @kevin_cambs_uk , I know how painful and inconvenient spills like that can be. 
Yesterday was very wet, today not that bad only surface frost on the cycleways and the odd frozen puddle which was easy to dodge.I used the 29er today with over 2 inches wide rubber. Of course the first 2 cyclists I met were showing how double hard they were by cycling on road bikes skinny tyres and in shorts. Rather you than me I thought.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (12 Dec 2017)

Ciar said:


> blimey mate, that's a doozy hope you heal up quickly. more importantly is the bike okay ;-)


The bso is a tank!

I expected a puncture but it was all
Good!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (12 Dec 2017)

HarryTheDog said:


> Another get well soon @kevin_cambs_uk , I know how painful and inconvenient spills like that can be.
> Yesterday was very wet, today not that bad only surface frost on the cycleways and the odd frozen puddle which was easy to dodge.I used the 29er today with over 2 inches wide rubber. Of course the first 2 cyclists I met were showing how double hard they were by cycling on road bikes skinny tyres and in shorts. Rather you than me I thought.




Thanks mate
The bus was slower than Cycling but hopefully back on the bike tomorrow!


----------



## dhd.evans (12 Dec 2017)

Kids have the puke bug. Ergo i have the puke bug. Aching body all over, much praying to the porcelain shrine and no ride today.


----------



## rivers (12 Dec 2017)

HarryTheDog said:


> Another get well soon @kevin_cambs_uk , I know how painful and inconvenient spills like that can be.
> Yesterday was very wet, today not that bad only surface frost on the cycleways and the odd frozen puddle which was easy to dodge.I used the 29er today with over 2 inches wide rubber. Of course the first 2 cyclists I met were showing how double hard they were by cycling on road bikes skinny tyres and in shorts. Rather you than me I thought.



I also saw a couple of utters in shorts today. But I also ride a road bike so.... 1/2 a nutter I guess


----------



## AlanW (12 Dec 2017)

Well after yesterdays truly horrific ride into work, when I came out of work I saw a woman slip on the ice. I stopped to help her with another guy and her ankle was at 90 degrees to her leg, and boy oh boy, how much screaming was she doing!! The ambulance service couldnt give a time when they could get to her either which I understand. But the poor woman was lying in deep snow and wouldnt let us move her. But some of her friends from work went and fetched blankets for her, so I sneaked away.

Needless to say I rode home with a touch more caution after witnessing that!

And this morning at -8 c, I wimped out and decided to enjoy the delights of a heater and heated seats.


----------



## si_c (12 Dec 2017)

Still a brisk -2 starting off this morning, dropping to -5 again once out of town, found it really really hard to get any pace up this morning. Pulled over and found the rear caliper had seized up, and wasn't returning to the fully open position. Slackened the cable off entirely, and pushed the caliper into the open position. Much easier.

Otherwise nice and toasty, tried the winter jacket, but massively overkill, totally roasting when I got in.


----------



## Threevok (12 Dec 2017)

Packed hard snow and ice - perfect conditions for the tyres. Even more trees down today and had to lift the bike over most of them


----------



## palinurus (12 Dec 2017)

palinurus said:


> Met Office is displaying a possible low of -8 for tomorrow morning... Will report temperature recorded on the thermometer nailed to my fence before I leave tomorrow.



Nah, it was -2

Bit icy, not too bad on the treated parts, bit of re-frozen snow melt here and there.

Also arrived and found the site was closed, but so many of us made it here we decided to stay.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (12 Dec 2017)

-7 this morning in Belmont/Bolton, but less ice than yesterday. A gritter passed me and he turned the grit off as he went by, very courteous.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Dec 2017)

@kevin_cambs_uk GWS fella


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (12 Dec 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @kevin_cambs_uk GWS fella



Thanks mate!

It’s on the mend!!


----------



## 13 rider (12 Dec 2017)

Gws @kevin_cambs_uk just had to Google the car trap . In snow lethal !! Heal quick


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (12 Dec 2017)

13 rider said:


> Gws @kevin_cambs_uk just had to Google the car trap . In snow lethal !! Heal quick



Lol
I won’t make that mistake again!!!


----------



## Bazzer (12 Dec 2017)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Came off this morning, hit the car trap on the Busway, I went a different way to get onto the cycle path, forgot about the car trap,. as it was covered in snow, bam went right in and down...
> 
> Got up, carried on the rest of the 14 miles, didn't really see how bad unto there was daylight!!
> Anyway bike was okay! but my new altura things were trashed
> ...



I've like it for your perseverance, not the injuries.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (12 Dec 2017)

Bazzer said:


> I've like it for your perseverance, not the injuries.



Lol
When your out there’s no turning back!
Plus exercise is the best medicine 
Keeping it going is best
Rest is for wussies!


----------



## Bazzer (12 Dec 2017)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Lol
> When your out there’s no turning back!
> Plus exercise is the best medicine
> Keeping it going is best
> Rest is for wussies!



48 hours after is the worst for me. Hope you wake up not too stiff/sore tomorrow.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Dec 2017)

-2°C at 6am today - had to boil a kettle to unfreeze the Asgard plus the catch and bolt on the back gate. Most impressed to find that the Cube which had been put away untouched after Sunday's snow, ice and slush fest was perfectly rideable as I'd expecteed the chain to be locked up with all the lube having been washed out of it.

Overnight rain followed by a light snow shower and the freezing temps resulted in patches of sheet ice on the ungritted roads, but at least the main roads in were perfectly usable. Any corner off the main road was treated with utmost caution and taken at around walking speed or lower. Still large frozen patches in shaded parts into the late aftrenoon.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (12 Dec 2017)

Bazzer said:


> 48 hours after is the worst for me. Hope you wake up not too stiff/sore tomorrow.


It was much better than I thought today hardly noticed it
But will see tomorrow!
Thanks mate


----------



## L Q (12 Dec 2017)

Didn't know what the car trap was as rural Lincolnshire doesn't have a bus lane yet, some very interesting images on google with cars trying a shortcut.

Do they get a nice fine for ending up trapped? 

GWS @kevin_cambs_uk that must have been quite painful.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (13 Dec 2017)

L Q said:


> Didn't know what the car trap was as rural Lincolnshire doesn't have a bus lane yet, some very interesting images on google with cars trying a shortcut.
> 
> Do they get a nice fine for ending up trapped?
> 
> GWS @kevin_cambs_uk that must have been quite painful.



I believe they started to charge them as it was getting so
Common a thing!


----------



## Bazzer (13 Dec 2017)

Although no snow on the ground, we had some overnight rain. As I locked the back garage door, my bike cross bar, which had, to begin with, been leaning against my leg slid vertically down my thigh. At that moment I realised I had stepped onto a large sheet of black ice. So some of the rural parts of my commute were going to be challenging, which proved to be the case. Fortunately no incidents.
Five other cyclists seen. Numpty count four; serial RLJ'er with lights, RLJ'er with a barely visible back light and two riders with no lights, one of whom chose to ride in the cycle lane into the traffic.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Dec 2017)

A much better commute this morning weather wise. I little milder temperatures and the rain had stopped by the time I left home. However, the roads were mucky and very wet. The thing with riding a Brompton is that bike and clothes seem to get mucky far quicker then on a normal bike.

I also had a dozy car driver pull out of a side road without looking' Luckily the old Spidey senses were tingling and I managed to brake before hitting her. She got the good old coffee shaking hand for her trouble.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (13 Dec 2017)

Back on the bike!
Thanks for the goodwilll messages all!

The knee is still working


----------



## Maverick Goose (13 Dec 2017)

The rain has eased off just in time for my ride into work. I'd take a bit of drizzle over ice any day though!


----------



## si_c (13 Dec 2017)

As noted above, filthy and damp roads today, and after the last couple of days of good driving, there was a significant deterioration in road craft from drivers.


----------



## dhd.evans (13 Dec 2017)

What a miserable _miserable_ commute this morning. Not only wet, windy and icy but my chain kept jumping off the rear cog and locking into the wheel with every pothole i hit. 

What's worse is my normal 7mi commute in was 20mi today because of a meeting i had to attend...


----------



## Threevok (13 Dec 2017)

All of the trees (bar one) have been removed from the cycle track.

Not sure why they left the one. They cleared the other ten either side of it, over the two mile stretch


----------



## Glow worm (13 Dec 2017)

I raced a cloudburst home just now. Living here in the flatlands does has one advantage- you can always see weather coming towards you and can speed up accordingly. Sadly, not even a tailwind and effortless cruise at 20mph for the last 3 miles were enough- the weather won and I got soaked. Still fun though. 

I also tried out a brand new section of cycle path for the first time. So new, they're still finishing it but they let me use it. Lovely smooth tarmac path I'd say about 8 ft wide, for about 1.5 miles between Stow-cum-Quy and Lode away from the awful B1102. Any locals may be interested to know it's useable now. It's not my most direct route home, but good now to have a pleasant alternative.


----------



## mjr (13 Dec 2017)

Glow worm said:


> I also tried out a brand new section of cycle path for the first time. So new, they're still finishing it but they let me use it. Lovely smooth tarmac path I'd say about 8 ft wide, for about 1.5 miles between Stow-cum-Quy and Lode away from the awful B1102. Any locals may be interested to know it's useable now. It's not my most direct route home, but good now to have a pleasant alternative.


Please, add it to openstreetmap if you can. I think I've understood where it is (on the Anglesey Abbey side?) but I don't know how it connects at the ends. I think it cuts off the loop through Bottisham when doing Cambridge-Wicken-Ely.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Dec 2017)

I've done in the last three days the same mileage as I normally do in one day. The snow has thankfully now gone, just the odd patches of frozen slush, it is still very icy though. This looks like it could be my lowest commuting week since I started keeping records.


----------



## MartinQ (13 Dec 2017)

Got rear ended on a roundabout when a car didn't give way when he entered the roundabout. So much for staying safe and avoiding the ice on the cycle path. Bike probably a write off but mainly road rash for me. Nice man in a christmas jumper stopped to organize police, ambulance. Not so nice man who crashed into me tried to tell me that he didn't have to stop at the give way line. He's probably getting done for careless/dangerous driving.


----------



## Bazzer (13 Dec 2017)

MartinQ said:


> Got rear ended on a roundabout when a car didn't give way when he entered the roundabout. So much for staying safe and avoiding the ice on the cycle path. Bike probably a write off but mainly road rash for me. Nice man in a christmas jumper stopped to organize police, ambulance. Not so nice man who crashed into me tried to tell me that he didn't have to stop at the give way line. He's probably getting done for careless/dangerous driving.



Ouch! GWS
Hope the police do prosecute.


----------



## Glow worm (13 Dec 2017)

mjr said:


> Please, add it to openstreetmap if you can. I think I've understood where it is (on the Anglesey Abbey side?) but I don't know how it connects at the ends. I think it cuts off the loop through Bottisham when doing Cambridge-Wicken-Ely.



Yes it cuts out the Bottisham loop now. The new path is on the south side of the B1102. One thing I liked about it is that for a lot of it, you are on the other side of the hedgerow to the road, so further away from the traffic. It spits you out almost opposite to the entrance to Anglesey Abbey so sadly you have to cross the road to rejoin the existing cycle path, but it's still way better than before. I'll try to take a few pics soon and post on the 'your ride today' thread.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (13 Dec 2017)

Managed to avoid the rain tonight  not sure of the temperature but no where near freezing. Passed a guy with multiple shopping bags hanging on his handle bars looking rather unsteady! Asked if he was alright which he responded 'As long as I don't have to stop!'


----------



## cyberknight (14 Dec 2017)

I think i have given up this week, main road down to my village is closed so im getting fat but not splat.


----------



## Truth (14 Dec 2017)

See above..... I came on here to pretty much post the same, roads aren't shut by me now but just too slippy  . Had more snow last night when I was out jogging.
I am actually feeling guilty !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Dec 2017)

The snow might have gone yesterday but we had a light dusting overnight, looks like it instantly froze.

Very very very icy this morning. I even came across one patch of ice that I didn't feel comfortable going over even with the ice tyres, one lad went down on that patch but luckily he was okay, will be glad when this week is over.


----------



## Threevok (14 Dec 2017)

Roads and paths clear. The cycle track however is solid ice pitted with footprints - that really pushed my SID's to the limit


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (14 Dec 2017)

Drying out down here thankfully!


----------



## cyberknight (14 Dec 2017)

Roll on next year , i have plans for a big return as we have 15 shifts planned downtime where we will be paid to stay at home then owe them in overtime = cycling days


----------



## hennbell (14 Dec 2017)

Finally remembered to google "car trap" to see what @kevin_cambs_uk hit. Holy crap I had no idea such things existed, amazed to hear the bicycle is still in one piece.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (14 Dec 2017)

hennbell said:


> Finally remembered to google "car trap" to see what @kevin_cambs_uk hit. Holy crap I had no idea such things existed, amazed to hear the bicycle is still in one piece.



Tell me about it lol

They don’t make them like that anymore!!


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (14 Dec 2017)

Last commute to work tonight for 2017, plenty of time for some rides after tonight's shift


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (14 Dec 2017)

My exhaust was blowing and it wasn't the chilli bean soup I had for dinner!
Cars are such a pain.
Back to the bike in the morning


----------



## cyberknight (15 Dec 2017)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> My exhaust was blowing and it wasn't the chilli bean soup I had for dinner!
> Cars are such a pain.
> Back to the bike in the morning


All dressed up , stepped out of the door just now and it has snowed again then frozen, after my offs this year i am extra cautious .


----------



## Sixmile (15 Dec 2017)

Back in the saddle after my longest break of 2017 (9 days!) and boy was it worth it. Tailwind the whole way in and felt really great, sailed by a heap of traffic and could enjoy that refreshed feeling when I arrived into work.


----------



## MrGrumpy (15 Dec 2017)

Commute today was by car, fell twice on black ice yesterday on the bike and walked a fair bit as well, all pathways I use through industrial estate and the main NCN 1 up to the bridges was iced up and not gritted. Don`t own winter ice tyres but at this rate I might need to invest..........


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 Dec 2017)

Came off on some ice this morning. Bit stiff now but worst part was cycling through the centre of Macclesfield town covered in mud from where I had slid along the road. Not the greatest look particularly as I was wearing a white Gore jacket.  Should have taken my own advise and stuck to the main roads when there is any risk of ice.


----------



## I like Skol (15 Dec 2017)

Yep, lots of icy patches on the way home this morning had a few slips and spins from the rear wheel but nothing unmanageable. Sub zero forecast for tonight so could be an interesting ride home on Sat morning but I'm not particularly worried...........
Only a few more night shifts to go and once I finish on Monday morning that's it until Jan


----------



## Maverick Goose (15 Dec 2017)

Last night's commute was more like dancing on ice-I had to get off and walk a particularly icy section. However I did make it back without falling off, and I made it to the Rheged Centre and back for the midnight screening of The Last Jedi.


----------



## si_c (15 Dec 2017)

Disappointing commute home tonight. Swung by the LBS to get a replacement set of front disc pads - lasted 1500mi, not impressed - and got a puncture on the way home. Only the second this year, one on each bike. Bit of metal about 5mm long had worked its way through the carcass.

Not to worry thought I, and sprang into action fully prepared. Only to find out that the mini pump is knackered and doesn't like pumping up anymore. Water has got into the barrel, so I reckon a seal has gone somewhere. Only 18months old, and used it 5 times - three times it wasn't even my puncture. Anyway, used a CO2 cannister instead.


----------



## I like Skol (16 Dec 2017)

Perfect.


----------



## Randombiker9 (16 Dec 2017)

Yesterday was fine just got honked once and car then did close pass.. It was a narrow road by a school so lots of parked cars so i take up the middle of lane to avoid getting in the door zone but i get quite a few honks and i just ignore honks but when i do this i always get passed closely with cars. Why are car drivers impatient?.


----------



## Bazzer (18 Dec 2017)

Light mist to dense fog for most of the journey. Rural and side roads were untreated, which made for plenty of twinkling ice.
Passed by a tanker lorry which must have been travelling 40 - 50 mph. Amazed the driver was oblivious to the loud slapping from a flat tyre and judging from the thick acrid smoke trailing behind it, the tyre must have been close to it's ignition point.
My travel along a (normally) quiet residential street, coincided with a Transit (or similar) van driver who seems to live on the road and whom I had seen in similar circumstances last week. Not for him, getting cold hands scraping ice of his van windows, or spending money on a de icer spray, or even getting warm water from his house. No. He sits in his van with engine running at around 3000 rpm. Just what the neighbours want at 5.45am!
Numpty count 1. No lights and swung straight across a road junction without looking. Luckily the car driver coming around the junction had their wits about them.


----------



## I like Skol (18 Dec 2017)

All done. Back on the commute in 2018


----------



## si_c (18 Dec 2017)

Bit misty this morning as well as being a bit of frost on the ground. Roasting once I got started though, thought I was making slow progress, but it was still a reasonable run in.


----------



## Sixmile (18 Dec 2017)

Thick fog for the first few miles this morning, just got to trust that the lights and reflectives do their job. There were plenty of cars about with side lights or no lights on though who thought they were visible enough. The traffic was noticeably lighter for a Monday morning too. I've two more commutes to do to complete my new years resolution of commuting more by bike every month than by car.


----------



## dhd.evans (18 Dec 2017)

So, i've got 122mi to cover this week to hit my goal for the year. 71 will be covered by commuting so somewhere i've got to find 51mi of extra tarmac...


----------



## Randombiker9 (18 Dec 2017)

i finished college wedneseday. So when i cycle now i just do it for fun.


----------



## Dec66 (18 Dec 2017)

First time to this office by bike in three months.

Struggled to get over railway bridges.


----------



## Randombiker9 (18 Dec 2017)

Just cycled around for fun praticing my skills and do a bit of photography, 

Anyone else find like toddlers on tricycles/balance bikes annoying as the ones near me always weave and aren't going straight, yeah there just young but it's annoying. One nearly crashed into me but i managed to stop in time.

Another thing is where i was doing photography. I saw these students that were a pain back in october (just doing stupid stuff like calling me names, throwing water at me, threatening to steal or damage my bike, tried to knock of my bike and they were saying i was following them when i wasn't i was going the same way as the area they were in is where i pratice my skills) and i swore at them back then and they were filiming me back then to make it look like i was following them and they threatend to call the police back then i said go on, your making a big mistake if you do that but they never did. 

Whilst today. 
I was taking photos of trees and shops because i wanted to do and i like doing photography. i didn't take a picture but was secretly recording whilst camera in my bag but unfortuantly the sound didn't come out on my camera. Anyway those students were like when i was taking pictures they came up to me and said:

S: Why you taken picture of us
Me: I wasn't i was taking pictures of other stuff like the trees, shops and veichles.
S: No you weren't
Me: yes i was 
Me (i just stuck middle finger up at them to just say go away)
Me: I don't even know you guys so why you picking on me. 
S: We're not you used to follow us 
Me: No i never did you were blocking the way and i was going the same way as you guys because it was an area where i pratice my bike skills
S: All we know about you is a weirdo.
(I had enough of them so i just went down a hill on a road to another area where i could take photos and whilst this happend they went on pavement down the hill and said your going to get killed which i didn't reply to as that's just stupid i know what i'm doing when i'm cycling. 

I've just had enough of these students


----------



## mjr (18 Dec 2017)

Randombiker9 said:


> Anyone else find like toddlers on tricycles/balance bikes annoying as the ones near me always weave and aren't going straight, yeah there just young but it's annoying. One nearly crashed into me but i managed to stop in time.


Nope. It's great to see the next generation getting started. Give them as much space and patience as you can muster and it might mean that cycling doesn't get wiped out.


----------



## Sixmile (18 Dec 2017)

Getting angry or frustrated with toddlers, swearing at strangers, giving them the fingers and secretly recording people isn't doing your case any favours.

Anyway, nowt to do with commuting so I'll leave this here.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Dec 2017)

No sign of ice tonight on the way home, still going to play it safe and stick with the ice tyres tomorrow.


----------



## Truth (18 Dec 2017)

Back on it today after nearly two weeks off it. It was a nice uneventful commute too.... just how I like it ☺ .
Just hope its not a bad frost tonight


----------



## lazybloke (18 Dec 2017)

Just one icy stretch on my ride home tonight. Was slowing to pass an oncoming van when my rear-wheel slid out sideways under braking. Managed to stay on, but with a "_slightly" _elevated heart rate. Went a bit more cautiously after that so it was a long ride home.

Officially +2 degrees. Lies.


----------



## Slick (18 Dec 2017)

Only did one commute last week due to the ice and thought that would be it for the year but nearly a week without the bike was starting to get to me and this morning's forecast wasn't too bad. I still had to push the bike to the main road but once I got there it was fine and the ride in was pretty uneventful. I couldn't help wonder though, exactly what temperature it has to reach before my legs would work as they normally do? Still a bit of a faff washing the bike down to get rid of the salt after every ride, but needs must. Forecast not bad for the rest of the week, so should get another couple in before Thursday night and the festivities starting.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (18 Dec 2017)

On my commute home tonight, I clipped a guy that ran across the road in front of me. I shouted a warning but he continued, and I just caught his leg with my front wheel. I managed to stay vertical and he apologised as he ran off into the night! I will keep the video footage just in case though!


----------



## John_S (18 Dec 2017)

This mornings commute was a lot icier than I was expecting.

Last week it seemed like almost everyday had a Met Office weather warning for ice. However last nights forecast didn't mention minus temperatures and there was no ice warning. Therefore I wasn't too happy when not long after setting off my route was covered in ice. I had a few dicey moments and I proceeeded with an awful lot of caution and fortunately I stayed up right and made it to work.

On my commute home perhaps I started over thinking this but wheras it is said that (and I don't know if this is factually correct or not) the Inuit have about 50 eskimo words for different types of snow I started wondering to myself if there are a number of different eskimo words for different types of ice.

Last week we had thick sheets of ice that covered the roads and was forecast. This morning there was no forecast for ice and I'm neither a metereologist or a scientist but today it seemed a bit like there had been a fine mist and then that froze to whatever it touched. There didn't seem to be big sheets of ice about but the road had an incredibly slippery thin/fine layer over it alomist like it had been sprayed on.

Anyway even though this was mainly just nonsense and my brain over thinking things at least I managed to stay upright and had the time to contemplate these thoughts rather than being in a painful heap on the floor.


----------



## Slick (18 Dec 2017)

John_S said:


> This mornings commute was a lot icier than I was expecting.
> 
> Last week it seemed like almost everyday had a Met Office weather warning for ice. However last nights forecast didn't mention minus temperatures and there was no ice warning. Therefore I wasn't too happy when not long after setting off my route was covered in ice. I had a few dicey moments and I proceeeded with an awful lot of caution and fortunately I stayed up right and made it to work.
> 
> ...


There is more freezing fog forecast for tomorrow and beyond, take care.


----------



## ClaireSaud (18 Dec 2017)

John_S said:


> This mornings commute was a lot icier than I was expecting.
> 
> Last week it seemed like almost everyday had a Met Office weather warning for ice. However last nights forecast didn't mention minus temperatures and there was no ice warning. Therefore I wasn't too happy when not long after setting off my route was covered in ice. I had a few dicey moments and I proceeeded with an awful lot of caution and fortunately I stayed up right and made it to work.
> 
> ...



You've pretty much covered everything I encountered and thought about to and from work today. I'm leaving the bike at home tomorrow! It was way too stressful! Take care if you are out and about tomorrow


----------



## Sixmile (19 Dec 2017)

9 degrees on way in this morning. Changed to lighter gloves as the windproof lobsters are too warm. Pleasant conditions but found the drivers more on edge this morning. I witnessed a few 'my horn is louder than yours' street battles and had more undertaking bus lane infringes than usual but anticipated them all. Stopped and picked up some fruit for breakfast at a wee unmarked shop that I've passed for years but never go into. It's a little dodgy looking but I can see it becoming a regular morning stop. We've double degree temperatures anticipated for the ride home later!


----------



## dhd.evans (19 Dec 2017)

It was oddly warm today; swapped the BBBs for Defeet Slipstream covers today. Autumn gloves as well.

Weird.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Dec 2017)

Where was the fog then? I was expecting a right pea souper down here in deepest darkest Kent according to the weather on the BBC news last night.
Nuffink... nada... nowt... bugger all fog in fact.

Thank gawd for that. It was minus temps and very frosty when I left home just after 7am this morning. So no fog was a godsend. 

On the trainwankering front, previous service was cancelled so my train was a tad busy.... for once I was pleased I had the Brommie as I wouldn't have been able to board with a normal bike.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (19 Dec 2017)

I seem to be getting slower as the days go by lol

Today was 1 hour 15. It’s only 15 miles!

Must put more effort in


----------



## ianrauk (19 Dec 2017)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I seem to be getting slower as the days go by lol
> 
> Today was 1 hour 15. It’s only 15 miles!
> 
> Must put more effort in




That's winter riding for you Kev. More clothing & different (harsher) riding conditions. I wouldn't worry about it. We all suffer. Roll on the warmer months and all will be well.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (19 Dec 2017)

ianrauk said:


> That's winter riding for you Kev. More clothing & different (harsher) riding conditions. I wouldn't worry about it. We all suffer. Roll on the warmer months and all will be well.



Thanks Ian !
Roll on summer I do miss it!


----------



## straas (19 Dec 2017)

Not looking forward to the ride home, dark, foggy, wet and I've developed a pretty severe cold since last night.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Dec 2017)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I seem to be getting slower as the days go by lol
> 
> Today was 1 hour 15. It’s only 15 miles!
> 
> Must put more effort in


Some of my commutes last week and this, I've been lucky to hit 12mph average. Might be off the ice tyres tomorrow.


----------



## si_c (19 Dec 2017)

Truncated commute tonight. Was going around a roundabout on the cycle path, crossed over the road as the traffic was stationary when the driver in the second lane started moving. Buckled front wheel and even more scuffed hoods. See what the damage is when I get in. I'm fine though as it was low speed. 


Will need to clean the bike properly though 

Bit pissed off as it's the first ride on my dynamo wheel.


----------



## dhd.evans (20 Dec 2017)

si_c said:


> Truncated commute tonight. Was going around a roundabout on the cycle path, crossed over the road as the traffic was stationary when the driver in the second lane started moving. Buckled front wheel and even more scuffed hoods. See what the damage is when I get in. I'm fine though as it was low speed.
> 
> 
> Will need to clean the bike properly though
> ...



GWS buddy.


----------



## Sixmile (20 Dec 2017)

I had a shorter 7 mile commute in after the school run. My legs were feeling it after the full commute yesterday, which sandwiched a game of 5-a-side at lunchtime. Football and cycling definitely don't go hand in hand! The roads were wet, some mucky but I'll enjoy these milder mornings while they last (10 degrees)


----------



## si_c (20 Dec 2017)

Nice easy ride in this morning, nothing worth mentioning. Bike felt good though, had given it a good clean up and relubed the drivetrain and all the brake and gear cables, so was almost like new.


----------



## Arjimlad (20 Dec 2017)

Grey & low light ride in this morning. Sad to find a little black cat which had found one of the few vehicles to use a country lane on my commute, laid him respectfully on the verge. Stuck out my hand to dissuade a close pass where the road narrows but the cycle paint does not, creating an optical illusion of distance for the motorists behind. And finally a nasty close pass followed by a civilised & friendly chat with the driver in which he undertook to leave more space in future & I accepted his apology with festive wishes. Tomorrow I have been entreated to wear my Santa costume to work so that should prove interesting on the ride in.


----------



## tallliman (20 Dec 2017)

Having had a few weeks of easier riding, I'm so out of the habit of riding into work. Can't see myself restarting before the new year, I miss it.


----------



## Slick (20 Dec 2017)

tallliman said:


> Having had a few weeks of easier riding, I'm so out of the habit of riding into work. Can't see myself restarting before the new year, I miss it.


Me too, especially reading this thread.


----------



## Bazzer (20 Dec 2017)

si_c said:


> Truncated commute tonight. Was going around a roundabout on the cycle path, crossed over the road as the traffic was stationary when the driver in the second lane started moving. Buckled front wheel and even more scuffed hoods. See what the damage is when I get in. I'm fine though as it was low speed.
> 
> 
> Will need to clean the bike properly though
> ...



GWS

Must admit I am pleased that's it for the year.  The last couple of days have been littered with even more than the usual, my car has priority over your puny bicycle, dope smoking, mobile 'phone using, ASL ignoring, close passing, cycle lane ignoring, twunks.


----------



## hennbell (20 Dec 2017)

Was so cold today that my Garmin 520 gave up. for the last 2 weeks i have enjoyed some "warm weather" , we had a high of +3C, today the normal Canadian winter returned with a low of -21C.
After half an hour and 8 km the Garmin shut down. I will move it from bar mount and keep it in my pocket for the ride home. I wont be able to see the data but it will record it.


----------



## hennbell (20 Dec 2017)

also had a bit of an off. 
Was riding a back alley came upon some slick ice, bike went one way I went the other. Good news is that I made it to a non icy spot as I separated from the bicycle, so pride remains almost intact as I did not fall over.


----------



## Bazzer (20 Dec 2017)

hennbell said:


> Was so cold today that my Garmin 520 gave up. for the last 2 weeks i have enjoyed some "warm weather" , we had a high of +3C, today the normal Canadian winter returned with a low of -21C.
> After half an hour and 8 km the Garmin shut down. I will move it from bar mount and keep it in my pocket for the ride home. I wont be able to see the data but it will record it.



I've liked it for getting out in weather that is so cold.


----------



## Slick (20 Dec 2017)

Bazzer said:


> I've liked it for getting out in weather that is so cold.


Me as well.


----------



## palinurus (20 Dec 2017)

It was great today. The worst bit of my commute is on a two-way lane, narrowish, 40 mph limit (was 'national speed limit applies'), no streetlights.

Today a van was a few vehicles ahead and travelling at about 20-25, it was really nice- for once everyone was driving at a reasonable speed (instead of bloody 50).

Just sat in the slipstream of a big car (they mostly all are now) and cruised along. Best ride on that road since it was closed due to a burst water main.


----------



## John_S (20 Dec 2017)

I was blooming glad that it was a day without ice today. Having said that it was miserable because there was a thick mist / heavy drizzle altough I'm not really sure where the mist finished and the drizzle started but either eay it was dark & damp and it sort of enveloped you in moisture.

Today was the last commute before Christmas because tomorrow is the work do so I'll catch the bus and then on Friday it's a day off so that I can take the kids to see Santa.

The bike is now desperate for a clean as its festive gift but I need to magic up some time to do it inbetween all of the other stuff to fit in at this time of year.

Good luck on the roads to anyone else comutting right up until Christmas!


----------



## Leaway2 (21 Dec 2017)

First commute after 2 weeks in Barbados. 'Nuff said.


----------



## palinurus (21 Dec 2017)

Well dank M8s


----------



## palinurus (21 Dec 2017)

And last of the year too, about 3,700 miles. No non-commuting mileage, bit of travel for work and some sickness meant mileage a bit reduced this year.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Dec 2017)

The roads are so absolutely bleedin' filthy.
And Brompton's seem's to get far muck far quicker then a big boys bike. It get's completely covered in road muck so easily. 

It was a tad foggy out int' counry this morning with a fine mizzle in the air, but a tad balmy 10°, almost tropical.


----------



## straas (21 Dec 2017)

Commuting with a severe cold / the flu is not advisable. I'd be at home if I didn't have things to sort out before the new year. 

Aimed for 5000km this year, looking like I'll fall short by almost 300km :-( It's so much harder to get the miles in during the winter months, if I were to plot my mileage it'd definitely be a bell curve.

Think I'll attempt to target a century a month next year instead of overall mileage.


----------



## John_S (21 Dec 2017)

Hi strass, I'd not thought of it like that but this morning I looked at my miles over the year and it's definitely got the bell shape to it.

I was happy this year because in 2015 & 2016 and due to an accident and injury it messed up both years and I fell short of my 3,000 miles target for the year. This year I've just hit 3,674 miles and I might get one or two commutes in next week to top that up. Apart from two weekend rides this year the rest are commuting miles.

At least it's the shortest day today so I'm well chuffed that from here onwards the days are getting lighter and it's on the right path to spring time.

Happy cycling to anyone who is commuting over the Christmas and New Year.

John


----------



## si_c (21 Dec 2017)

Damp, foggy, crap weather this morning. Just like last night tbh.

I've done a touch under 7500km of commuting this year, which is pretty decent, given that Jan, Feb and March I barely rode at all 1 1/2 weeks commuting total) through injury. I'm almost done for this year, just this evening and tomorrow to do, then away until 2nd week of Jan.


----------



## dhd.evans (22 Dec 2017)

Fark me, absolutely brutally cold this morning. Dear Scottish Winter: make your sodding mind up.

Got to grab a ~50mi before the end of the year to cap off my 3,250mi goal for this year.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Dec 2017)

Fark me, absolutely mildly warm this morning. Dear SE England winter: make your sodding mind up. 

No one about today, think I am the only person on the way to work this morning. TrainWankering and by bike.

Oh well, half day today then that's the commute done for 2017. Back on it Wednesday 3rd Jan.


----------



## Arjimlad (22 Dec 2017)

I reported this close pass yesterday and uploaded the footage. The police emailed yesterday evening to say that they are writing to the registered keeper with advice on passing distances.


----------



## Sixmile (22 Dec 2017)

I'd a day off yesterday for a wedding but back in the saddle for the last commute this morning. Roads were clear of traffic but a lot more parked cars than usual to navigate. 

I have achieved my New Years resolution of commuting more each month by bike than by car. I kept record of my number of work days in each month and how many of those were completed by bike as opposed to driving. The year reads like this... 71%, 60%, 89%, 60%, 82%, 71%, 67%, 63%, 72%, 88%, 100%, 64%.


----------



## Maverick Goose (22 Dec 2017)

Tried out my new Hope R2 last night-wow...it's nearly as bright as daylight on the highest setting, really gives you a bit of extra confidence on those dark nights. Mild and foggy here in Cumbria at the moment, which is a relief after after all the ice we've had recently!


----------



## si_c (22 Dec 2017)

Sixmile said:


> I'd a day off yesterday for a wedding but back in the saddle for the last commute this morning. Roads were clear of traffic but a lot more parked cars than usual to navigate.
> 
> I have achieved my New Years resolution of commuting more each month by bike than by car. I kept record of my number of work days in each month and how many of those were completed by bike as opposed to driving. The year reads like this... 71%, 60%, 89%, 60%, 82%, 71%, 67%, 63%, 72%, 88%, 100%, 64%.



Oh, so we're doing percentages huh  Just worked it out for the year, and I'm on 173 days commuting, with 201 working days. Of that I was unable to ride for 4 weeks due to injury, giving me an 86% average for the year. If you exclude the injured period it rises to a 96% rate. Which is pretty decent, will try to maintain the same rate next year.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Dec 2017)

I think I've had two days this year were I have been off site and drove those days, the rest I've ridden. On both of those days I got a ride in before work.


----------



## 13 rider (22 Dec 2017)

143 days for me this compared to 60 last year . First choice is bike in now will try to improve on this year's total next year


----------



## Slick (22 Dec 2017)

13 rider said:


> 143 days for me this compared to 60 last year . First choice is bike in now will try to improve on this year's total next year


Very similar to myself. It was only really towards the end of this yer that I realised I didn't need a rest day after every commute, so should be able to improve on those numbers next year.


----------



## 13 rider (22 Dec 2017)

Slick said:


> Very similar to myself. It was only really towards the end of this yer that I realised I didn't need a rest day after every commute, so should be able to improve on those numbers next year.


Yes it seems to get easier the more you do and just becomes a habit and you get into the routine of it


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Dec 2017)

Just done my count 223 days of commuting with one more to come next week


----------



## ianrauk (22 Dec 2017)

432 commutes/216 days.
6513.74 commuting miles
3 punctures
31 rainy commutes
1 snowy commute
5 foggy commutes
No offs
1 car/me interface (not major)


----------



## Slick (22 Dec 2017)

ianrauk said:


> 432 commutes/216 days.
> 6513.74 commuting miles
> 3 punctures
> 31 rainy commutes
> ...


Tell me you don't count the rainy days?

Probably easier for me to count the dry days.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Dec 2017)

Slick said:


> Tell me you don't count the rainy days?
> 
> Probably easier for me to count the dry days.


Yep 'fraid so. Surprisingly very few rainy rides in the south east. This year has been a 5 year low.


----------



## Slick (22 Dec 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Yep 'fraid so. Surprisingly very few rainy rides in the south east. This year has been a 5 year low.


Good work, I might give it a go next year but I fear I'll get waylaid before too long.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Dec 2017)

Slick said:


> Good work, I might give it a go next year but I fear I'll get waylaid before too long.


MyCyclingLog makes it easier as it uses tags.


----------



## Slick (22 Dec 2017)

ianrauk said:


> MyCyclingLog makes it easier as it uses tags.


Never heard of it, although I recognise a few names on there.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Dec 2017)

Still got three more days to do next week, but I think I've only used the car to get to work once this year when storm force winds were forecast (and then failed to materialise!), but I did use it as an opportunity to haul some bulky stuff to the local recycling facility/tip at the same time.

Today was a bit of an effort 'though as I feel like I'm coming down with a cold.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Dec 2017)

Slick said:


> Never heard of it, although I recognise a few names on there.




Join up


----------



## aferris2 (22 Dec 2017)

MyCyclingLog says I have done 418 commutes this year. 4044 miles in total. Counting back I only have 11 days of commuting by car so I think I've done pretty well.


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Dec 2017)

Last night, while riding home from work a-close to midnight (there's something evil lurking in the dark...), I encountered full on creatures-from-beyond-the -grave fog...the thickest I've ever seen! It was pretty intense stuff, luckily it was mild so no ice lurking in wait for me.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KuFwhL4WS4


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (27 Dec 2017)

Hideous weather, but the tail wind was fantastic!

Only saw one other cyclist which for Cambridge is unreal, and also my only second non stop cycle in 54,000 miles, hit green on every traffic light !


----------



## biggs682 (27 Dec 2017)

Too much snow and slush for me so car today


----------



## ianrauk (27 Dec 2017)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Hit green on every traffic light !




One of the holy grails of cycle commuting


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Dec 2017)

ianrauk said:


> 432 commutes/216 days.
> 6513.74 commuting miles
> 3 punctures
> 31 rainy commutes
> ...





ianrauk said:


> Yep 'fraid so. Surprisingly very few rainy rides in the south east. This year has been a 5 year low.



I remember you saying a year or so ago about how few days it really rains here and have advised others of the fact, it goes against conventional wisdom but is true. 

Nice puncture rate too.


----------



## mangid (27 Dec 2017)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Hideous weather, but the tail wind was fantastic!
> 
> Only saw one other cyclist which for Cambridge is unreal, and also my only second non stop cycle in 54,000 miles, hit green on every traffic light !




Saw 2 on Southern busway at 5:30 and then 1 and hour and half later in Cambridge, twasn't very nice out there this morning :-)


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (27 Dec 2017)

Tough !


----------



## Leaway2 (28 Dec 2017)

Icy. I decided to use the hybrid this morning and it was a good choice. The roads were very icy. I didn’t see much grit about and with the lack of motor traffic the roads looked bad.
So a slow and steady ride in which I enjoyed. It makes a change to be pootling along. I may do it more often.
Chucked a curry in the slow cooker, so looking forward to that.


----------



## Maverick Goose (28 Dec 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Too much snow and slush for me so car today


Rather slush than ice-I've changed my route home to avoid a the ice rink outside the Rheged Centre, mind you Dancing On Ice starts again soon.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (29 Dec 2017)

Getting in today by bike was an achievement ! Not often I think I should have taken the car, but the bus way was flooded but I cycled thru it at a foot deep, but then for 13 miles my feet were numb with cold. But still made it, the wind was awful, but its all character building!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Dec 2017)

A very wet ride in this morning, I found the flooded roads and paths yesterday so managed to avoid them today.


----------



## Leaway2 (29 Dec 2017)

After yesterdays ice, Situation normal.


----------



## 400bhp (29 Dec 2017)

Leaway2 said:


> So a slow and steady ride in which I enjoyed. It makes a change to be pootling along. I may do it more often.



Hmmm. I'm saying nowt.


----------



## Leaway2 (29 Dec 2017)

400bhp said:


> Hmmm. I'm saying nowt.


I can't see your posts. I’ve got you on ignore.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Dec 2017)

Well that's the commuting done for another year


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (29 Dec 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Well that's the commuting done for another year



Yep! It all starts again, my 9th I think next year...

Most of my work colleagues thought I wouldn't last 8 days back in 2009!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (29 Dec 2017)

Cruel ride home. The wind was again against me, and yet that's what I had this morning...

Please tell me some one somewhere had a tail wind both ways!


----------



## tallliman (29 Dec 2017)

I'm sure I've had (separately) both a double tailwind and double headwind day in the last year....


----------



## Jenkins (29 Dec 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Well that's the commuting done for another year


Snap - and it all starts again at 06:00 on Tuesday morning


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (29 Dec 2017)

Jenkins said:


> Snap - and it all starts again at 06:00 on Tuesday morning


Snap  straight back into 2 days 2nights!


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (31 Dec 2017)

Jenkins said:


> Snap - and it all starts again at 06:00 on Tuesday morning


Wednesday for me . An extra lay in


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (2 Jan 2018)

Nice steady mild commute this morning not a bad way to start 2018


----------



## Arjimlad (2 Jan 2018)

Managed to leave home a bit earlier but stuck to 10 miles. Dodged the showers, mostly. Light traffic & an easy ride!


----------



## J1888 (2 Jan 2018)

Quite windy in the first couple of miles, but I had that kind of feeling where I know that regardless, I'd probably be breathing fairly heavily if it were windy or not.

Eerily quiet - very few cyclists compared to normal....


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jan 2018)

J1888 said:


> Quite windy in the first couple of miles, but I had that kind of feeling where I know that regardless, I'd probably be breathing fairly heavily if it were windy or not.
> 
> Eerily quiet - very few cyclists compared to normal....




Kid sitting. Most schools in my neck of the woods are still off, so there's far less traffic on the roads today.


----------



## hennbell (2 Jan 2018)

First ride of the new year completed and fortune favours me. 
From December 25 December 31st the temperature did not get above -30 C today it is a sub tropical -10C.


----------



## J1888 (2 Jan 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Kid sitting. Most schools in my neck of the woods are still off, so there's far less traffic on the roads today.




Ahhh makes sense, I thought the little darlings were back at school


----------



## Jenkins (2 Jan 2018)

Jenkins said:


> Snap - and it all starts again at 06:00 on Tuesday morning


...And at 06:00 it was clear, cold, virtually no wind and a lovely ride in. The return trip in the afternoon, however, was accompanied by a blustery wind and constant rain. 

Wind gusts of 50mph forecast for tomorrow.

Happy 2018!


----------



## JhnBssll (2 Jan 2018)

A fairly pleasant bimble in this morning for me. It was then pretty damp from late morning to mid afternoon which meant wet feet on my way home  My shoes are currently on the radiator drying out on the off-chance that the wind isn't the 30mph+ forecast and I cycle in again tomorrow


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Jan 2018)

I was up at 3.45am with all my kit ready for my 20km commute.

Belting down and blowing a gale, so I took the car. I will get home early today and so I hope the weather clears up and I will ride this afternoon.


----------



## Bazzer (3 Jan 2018)

2nd commute of the year. Saw the storm warning and 40 mph winds from the West and with a broadly West to East morning commute, was looking forward to it, provided I could avoid the rain. As to the ride, at times exhilarating, but a North/South road had me in places leaning like I was cornering. Irregular wind gusts on urban roads were sometimes tricky. Thought I could have a PB for the commute but frustrated by catching the majority of traffic lights on red.
Flooding on rural roads and plenty of tree branches scattered on them. Urban roads had larger than usual puddles where I normally expect to find them and three or four unexpected ones. 
Four other cyclists. One with no lights at all and another a serial RLJer. I saw the latter a few times last year, as his Royal Mail reflective coat and yellow tyres on his bike make him pretty distinctive.
If the wind continues throughout the day, I might wuss out and get the train home, or at least train for part of the journey. The prospect of almost 18 miles into the wind is not appealing.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (3 Jan 2018)

Crosswind and country lanes don't mix! Slow commute to work this morning


----------



## dhd.evans (3 Jan 2018)

Man-flu over the Crimbo break meant I bimbled this morning rather than raced it. Hacking cough and one moment of dizziness during the ride meant I made a reasonable decision to do so.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (3 Jan 2018)

Bloody windy!
But made it!


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Jan 2018)

On the way home in the dark last night I hit a pothole (which I have ridden around many hundreds of times) and popped my rear inner tube which deflated in a controlled manner allowing me to slow to a halt.

After replacing it, continuing on my way, I got very nervous/annoyed about 2 cars which tailgated me in the rain. So, an unusually miserable ride home !

This morning I expected to do the shorter 6 mile route to work given the 40mph gusting winds, but ended up doing the full 10 miles as it wasn't all that bad.


----------



## Bazzer (3 Jan 2018)

Well I hope my legs show some benefits on a future ride for that commute home, because that was bloody hard. 
15 miles into the teeth of the unremitting wind, 3 miles being pushed sideways into the middle of the road and rain showers that felt like my face was being hit by pellets shot from an air pistol. And couldn't properly get into a settled rhythm in the urban section because of hitting almost every set of lights on red.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (3 Jan 2018)

Just as bad still coming home, I don't know which is the most amazing, the fact that I keep going or the BSO keeps going.
Luckily the Busway was passable and the flood had gone down, the thought of the 20 min detour would have just about finished me off!

The good thing today was when I left at 4:25, you could still enjoy some daylight, so we are definitely getting the right way out of the woods!


----------



## palinurus (4 Jan 2018)

Soggy


----------



## Leaway2 (4 Jan 2018)

A nice start to the year with 2 PB's. Last night wind assisted and this morning Arriva assisted.


----------



## Ciar (4 Jan 2018)

Drowned Rat


----------



## Randombiker9 (4 Jan 2018)

I cycled yesterday. With buses if a bus is about turn right you shouldn't overtake right (especially on the right side)? (I always wait behind buses if there about to turn) because i know they have blindspots. i'm just curious about this as i see a few cyclists do this?


----------



## captain nemo1701 (4 Jan 2018)

Cycling in this morning (bl***y wind), on cycle lane along Clarence Road in Bristol, high tide water was lapping over the wall onto the path. Only the second time I've seen it happen.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (4 Jan 2018)

I dreamt last night that I lived in a wind tunnel.......


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (4 Jan 2018)

Bazzer said:


> Well I hope my legs show some benefits on a future ride for that commute home, because that was bloody hard.
> 15 miles into the teeth of the unremitting wind, 3 miles being pushed sideways into the middle of the road and rain showers that felt like my face was being hit by pellets shot from an air pistol. And couldn't properly get into a settled rhythm in the urban section because of hitting almost every set of lights on red.




I feel your pain mate!


----------



## palinurus (4 Jan 2018)

Wasn't completely dark when I left work.


----------



## Bazzer (4 Jan 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I feel your pain mate!


Just glad I wasn't in work today. The wind here picked up a lot around 3pm and coming from the West it would have been another in my face battering.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Jan 2018)

That was a very windy ride home tonight.


----------



## rivers (4 Jan 2018)

captain nemo1701 said:


> Cycling in this morning (bl***y wind), on cycle lane along Clarence Road in Bristol, high tide water was lapping over the wall onto the path. Only the second time I've seen it happen.



As I was getting ready for work this morning, I decided against cycling in. I didn't fancy the nearly 20 mile ride into work in the wind.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (4 Jan 2018)

1st night shift of the year, wind not half as bad as yesterday which I'm pleased about. Nice uneventful steady ride tonight


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (4 Jan 2018)

Bazzer said:


> Just glad I wasn't in work today. The wind here picked up a lot around 3pm and coming from the West it would have been another in my face battering.




It was a killer coming home
Pissed down going in

It took me 80 mins to do 15 miles!


----------



## dhd.evans (5 Jan 2018)

Absolute misery in the wet and cold last night. Still, sacked up and did it again this morning


----------



## Dec66 (5 Jan 2018)

Happy New Year.

Four commutes to and from Central London office.

Can't say I enjoyed any of it (particularly Sydenham Hill)... But, in the words of Gene Autry...


View: https://youtu.be/E5F-O_19lSI


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jan 2018)

Day started well with a cheeky pre breakfast 8 miler on the Scott i recently acquired as i just wanted to do some miles on it before hopefully getting some more miles on it over the weekend .

Then after breakfast it was time to get the Marin out and get some commuting miles under it's wheels , just about drizzling this morning on the way in dry both ways for lunch hour trip home and looks to be dry for tonight's commute home via the Chinese


----------



## Sixmile (5 Jan 2018)

First commute (and ride in fact) of 2018 for me this morning. I knew I wouldn't have time to do the full commute so drove half way, stepped out of the car, slipped and just about managed to stand. I knew at this point that I had to get back in the car and drive on so.. took the bike off the roof, overshoes and gloves on and walked the bike out of the car park. The main road wasn't as slippy but still hairy enough so I didn't clip in just in case, using the flat side of pedals the whole way.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (5 Jan 2018)

well I don't know about you lot but I am worn out!

Still the half way point always makes me smile, everyday, plus the legs always seem to have a bit of zip in them when its Friday !

Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Jenkins (5 Jan 2018)

Would it be tempting fate to say 2018 can't get much worse?

Tuesday: Lulled into a false sense of security with a lovely crisp, cold ride in but followed by heavy rain on the return journey
Wednesday: Storm Eleanor giving strong and gusty wind both ways
Thursday: Rain all the way in, strong winds on the way home
Today: Yet more heavy rain started 10 minutes after leaving home - not forecast so no waterproofs!

And why does everybody seem to have forgotten how to drive properly over the Christmas break?


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (6 Jan 2018)

1st lot of day and night shifts done for 2018 , raining on the commute back this morning lots of standing water so took it steady. 4 days off now hoping the weather is better so I can get a decent ride out.


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Jan 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> It was a killer coming home
> Pissed down going in
> 
> It took me 80 mins to do 15 miles!




The return to Hardwick was ok. The places I thought I'd be nailed were fairly tame. The last 30 yards of the old A428 had me going backwards.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (6 Jan 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> The return to Hardwick was ok. The places I thought I'd be nailed were fairly tame. The last 30 yards of the old A428 had me going backwards.



its so flat the wind just rolls in !


----------



## Bazzer (8 Jan 2018)

Looks like it is back to normal on the roads. Busier than last week.
Ice across the surface of side roads and main roads had frozen puddles and splash zones ready to catch out the unwary. Might take the train for part of the journey tomorrow as my legs had no strength and its only Monday morning. Will also have to give my old Raleigh hybrid a once over tonight, as I was accompanied on the journey into work, by what I suspect to be a creaking bottom bracket. This one was replaced only 3000 miles ago.


----------



## dhd.evans (8 Jan 2018)

Holy Hell it was cold as balls this morning. Forecast said -6 and by fark did it feel it. Almost rode out in autumn kit as well! Thankfully wife came in to remind me that outside was, in fact, colder than her icy glacial heart and i should wrap up. 

Even then i was cold!


----------



## Sixmile (8 Jan 2018)

Very cold but got my layers spot on. The first five miles were pretty much me and some freshly frosted crisp country roads. Then the traffic, it was noticeably heavier but gave me the opportunity to enjoy whizzing past stationary cars again. First 'full length' commute of the year half complete.


----------



## rivers (8 Jan 2018)

Not too cold down in the southwest today. I put too many layers on and well, was a bit warm the entire ride in.


----------



## si_c (8 Jan 2018)

First commute of the year. Cold feet.


----------



## Hopey (8 Jan 2018)

Old couple on the path in front of me today. Dinged bell three separate times, from a good distance, then medium, then right behind them. Slowed down, called out "on your right" and crawled past them. Old fella was talking hella loud to his wife. As I went past he stopped and said "Could he not have rang his bell?"

Tried a new route home. Wasn't too bad but I came to the conclusion there is no "easy" route home - just different shades of hard.


----------



## JhnBssll (8 Jan 2018)

Cold and blustery both ways but mainly dry  I need a 'medium' weight glove - I seem to either have stone cold or sweaty hands, never just right


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jan 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> Cold and blustery both ways but mainly dry  I need a 'medium' weight glove - I seem to either have stone cold or sweaty hands, never just right


Get a pair of silk glove liners. They work wonders with thinner long sleeve gloves for the colder rides and also fingerless ones for the less cold.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jan 2018)

Very little wind in my neck of South London this morning and this evening. With the very dry roads it made for a very pleasant commute both ways.. It is a tad chilly though but got my clothes choice spot on.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Jan 2018)

Proper icy this morning felt I was pushing my luck but made it ok .Caught a fellow commuter on an E bike who I see every now and then and normally I get a nice tow into the headwind ,but tonight with a help of a tailwind I past him and he wheel sucked me for a change so I won't feel so bag next time I get a tow


----------



## rivers (8 Jan 2018)

Overall a good first day back commuting (and in general), as I haven't been out on my bike in about 3 weeks due to holidays, being away, crap weather, and being unwell. Overall, fairly dry, and not too cold. The only annoyance is bits of mud and debris keep getting caught up in my front mudguard and rubbing against the tyre, slowing me down. I might lose the front mudguard if I can't sort it. Also, saw a chap that I've seen a few times now on my commute home lit up like a Christmas tree. A couple of front lights, rear lights, flashy arm bands of various colours and a green cycle sign that comes off from somewhere on his person and shines on the bit of path/road in front of him. Bit of a distraction if you ask me...


----------



## Sixmile (9 Jan 2018)

Much darker this morning compared to yesterday. I had a side/headwind for the first 20 minutes which was tough going. Two slightly irritating drivers but although the roads are busy, no real incidents thankfully of note. It's still a bug bear of mine though that when I'm riding on the inside of a two lane (each way) road, a car on my right or even behind me, would flash someone out of a junction or a turning car across both lanes. It's only on some occasions I'll see the reflection of the lights off something ahead that'll warn me to the danger.


----------



## si_c (9 Jan 2018)

Tough going this morning not really sure why. One car crash with Police in attendance, didn't look like anyone was injured, from what I can see a driver pulled out from a side road turning right, smashed into another car on the carriageway. Just not looking clearly.


----------



## mjr (9 Jan 2018)

Sixmile said:


> It's still a bug bear of mine though that when I'm riding on the inside of a two lane (each way) road, a car on my right or even behind me, would flash someone out of a junction or a turning car across both lanes. It's only on some occasions I'll see the reflection of the lights off something ahead that'll warn me to the danger.


That's fairly common. I've even had a vehicle behind me on a one lane each way flash and encourage the oncoming turner to drive at me.  But the most surprising remains an oncoming horse rider waving following cars to overtake them, putting me in the hedge! Trust no one any more than you must


----------



## cyberknight (9 Jan 2018)

Fell off on a muddy patch this morning on a corner of the cyclepath i have to use, didn't even see it as the streetlights have been out for ages, reported to the council repeatedly but all the have done is put signs up saying that the lights are not working ...............


----------



## 13 rider (9 Jan 2018)

cyberknight said:


> Fell off on a muddy patch this morning on a corner of the cyclepath i have to use, didn't even see it as the streetlights have been out for ages, reported to the council repeatedly but all the have done is put signs up saying that the lights are not working ...............


Hope you and bike are ok . Starting 2018 like 2017 was stay safe


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (9 Jan 2018)

Left the bike at work, walked into town to pick up one of the new Sheffield OFO bikes to try

They're for midgets! Knees Up, Mother Brown!

A fun diversion but I think I'll walk the whole way in tomorrow rather than pick another one of these up. They're OK for what they are though, 50p to whizz across town 2 or 3 miles


----------



## JhnBssll (9 Jan 2018)

I nearly got splatted by the same van twice in 10 metres yesterday  Fortunately he had his window open so he heard the full fury of my swearing and looked quite sheepish when I finally went past..!

He was pulled over indicating left on double yellows when I approached to go around him. Just as I was about to come along side he pulled out sharply (still indicating left) so I veered and braked and let him go. Idiot thought I as I merged into the cycle path and turned left. I went past him at the junction a few metres later (on said cycle path) only for him to come past when the traffic started flowing and cut straight across the cycle path in front of me to park on that curb instead  He clearly hadn't seen me either time so I made sure he heard my expletives and hope he checks next time


----------



## John_S (9 Jan 2018)

It wasn't the best commute because I had a puncture on my Schwalbe Marathon front tyre.

When I took the tyre off I found a very large thorn straight through the tyre and the inner tube didn't really stand a chance.

I'm going to use this as an excuse to try out my Marathon winter spiked tyre for the first time. Now for me in the U.K. these might not be strictly necessary and also overkill. However I spotted them really cheap quite a long time ago and decided to buy them on a bit of a spur of a moment whim just in case they ever came in useful.

Now the fact that I've put them on means that temperatures are now bound to warm up and be nowhere near freezing for the rest of the winter.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (10 Jan 2018)

Drizzle and very foggy this morning, roads very quiet at 5am though luckily. No wind which was nice


----------



## Bazzer (10 Jan 2018)

With TLC to the legs, not had to train and bike, which was looking in prospect at the start of the week as my legs were rubbish on Monday. Just one more commute for the week. Many more cyclists than usual, including three of us stopped at one junction, all going the same way; something I have never before experienced at 6.15 am on a commute. 
Depressingly, the number of cars ignoring stop lights at junctions, both early in the morning and in the afternoon seems to be increasing, as do the number of morning dope smokers.


----------



## Arjimlad (10 Jan 2018)

John_S said:


> It wasn't the best commute because I had a puncture on my Schwalbe Marathon front tyre.
> 
> When I took the tyre off I found a very large thorn straight through the tyre and the inner tube didn't really stand a chance.
> 
> ...



I have these on my commuting bike at the moment.

I put them on last weekend in anticipation of an icy commute on Monday - the second time I have put them on this winter - and of course it was nowhere near freezing.

The rest of the week it is 4-6 degrees as well. If I take them off this weekend you can be sure that the following week will chill down to below zero. They are heavy and slow and make a racket like riding over ice but I guess that it is good training. If a car gets too close behind, the spikes will wear a groove in its bumper too.

The effect that they have on the weather, though, is some sort of alchemy !


----------



## cyclinglamb1010 (10 Jan 2018)

It's the train strike here in the UK and as I commute (with a bike) around an hour and a half to work it's a real pain! Not only that it's bloody cold, facing jam-packed trains and lack of safety on board! Wonder if any other long-distance cycling commuters feel my pain? Even if you're not from the UK?


----------



## Sixmile (10 Jan 2018)

I had to leave work sharpish at 4pm to make it home for 5pm to meet a builder coming out to price a job for us. I got changed in the shower room and went down, unlocked bike and put all the lights on only to realise then that I'd left my 'to see' front light charging at my desk. I was in a hurry, it was 4pm so still some light and I've never walked through the office in my bike gear so I just headed off with only my See Sense 'to be seen' front light which is rubbish to see the road with. A favourable tailwind had me home a few minutes early and it was still light enough to see the road outline clearly even just short of 5. The nights are certainly getting better! Builder arrived minutes after me, I'm still geared up, sweating. He rides a bit in the summer, seen me at the door and told me that's the kind of night where people get killed.


----------



## si_c (10 Jan 2018)

Not so cold in this morning. Not such a hard ride in either, the headwind from yesterday seems to have dissipated. 

Took an extended commute home last night, really impressed with the new dynamo lighting setup, not as much illumination as the Fenix battery light on full, but that only lasts an hour.


----------



## Leaway2 (10 Jan 2018)

si_c said:


> Not so cold in this morning. Not such a hard ride in either, the headwind from yesterday seems to have dissipated.
> 
> Took an extended commute home last night, really impressed with the new dynamo lighting setup, not as much illumination as the Fenix battery light on full, but that only lasts an hour.


Pictures of the dynamo please!


----------



## straas (10 Jan 2018)

First commute of the new year - thankfully not too painful.

Did a relatively quick 30km yesterday though - that was really painful. serves me right for taking 2 1/2 weeks off the bike.

Revolve in Manchester are doing a January sale on servicing - sorely tempted.


----------



## bonker (10 Jan 2018)

cyclinglamb1010 said:


> It's the train strike here in the UK and as I commute (with a bike) around an hour and a half to work it's a real pain! Not only that it's bloody cold, facing jam-packed trains and lack of safety on board! Wonder if any other long-distance cycling commuters feel my pain? Even if you're not from the UK?



Yes, on the bike from Surrey into Herne Hill/ Brixton today, it was eerily quiet on the Tooting, Balham, Clapham stretch.
On Monday I was on the train ( with the Brompton). Southern and SWR had a strike going but the timtable said things were running. On the way in passengers were kicked off a brand new Thameslink train because of a technical fault. Journey ended up taking 2 hours.
On the way home I got stranded changing trains at Wimbledon, they were just too overcrowded to get on. I finally got within one stop from home ( I ended up getting a lift to finish the journey). Another 2 hours I'll never get back. Journey price £13.20.
Yesterday ( no strike) Wimbledon had short trains coming out of Waterloo and there were loads of people left standing on the platform.

As the trains were on strike again today I cycled in. It was free, took 1hr 15 mins and I felt better for doing it.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jan 2018)

bonker said:


> s the trains were on strike again today I cycled in. It was free, took 1hr 15 mins and I felt better for doing it.



A start of a nice daily commute that


----------



## John_S (10 Jan 2018)

There wasn't much wind today which was good but it was dark, misty and miserable.

However somewhat predictably having put my Schwalbe Winter spiked tyres on yesterday for the first time ever it was about 5 degrees Celsius today and so no need at all for the spikes.

Following Arjimlad's message about I found the noise interesting and whilst riding I thought of this as the Rice Krispy effect because you get a sort of snap, crackle and pop sound coming from the tyre studs as you ride along. 

I'm going to take a look at the weather forecast in a minute but with my spiked tyres on the bike it'll probably be about +10 degrees celsius or so by the end of the week.

John


----------



## Arjimlad (10 Jan 2018)

John_S said:


> There wasn't much wind today which was good but it was dark, misty and miserable.
> 
> However somewhat predictably having put my Schwalbe Winter spiked tyres on yesterday for the first time ever it was about 5 degrees Celsius today and so no need at all for the spikes.
> 
> ...



Be careful where you lean the tyre if you ever have to take a wheel off to put your bike in the car. In fact keep the tyres well away from paintwork. DAMHIKT.


----------



## cyberknight (10 Jan 2018)

Thorn Sherpa said:


> Drizzle and very foggy this morning, roads very quiet at 5am though luckily. No wind which was nice


Yup pissing it down but at least it was "warm " didnt bother with the coat as by the time i get it on then boil in the bag i reckon im not much drier


----------



## cyberknight (10 Jan 2018)

13 rider said:


> Hope you and bike are ok . Starting 2018 like 2017 was stay safe


Dont go there , just dont !
Planning to get back to where i was 12 months ago and i do not need any jinx.


----------



## John_S (10 Jan 2018)

Hi Arjimlad,

Thanks for the tip and yes I think I'll definitely have to be very aware of the spikes and keep them away from as much as possible!

Oh and back to todays commute for some completely unknown reason my Garmin decided that today it would do away with two of my chosen data fields and instead show the sunrise time in two separate fields. Only the Garmin knows why it suddenly chose to do this all of its own doing and I certainly have no idea why but I had no excuse for not knowing what time the sun should rise. Not that I could see any sign of the sun due to it being so overcast and miserable.


----------



## Randombiker9 (10 Jan 2018)

This morning was fine afternoon. 
With filtering your only allowed to filter when white lines are dashed right not continous, asking this as i see cyclists filter down when lines are continous which i thought are not allowed?.
Anyway on the way back:
1. A black van was just stopped for no reason in the middle of the road. (had to filter around him to get past which i don't ussually do as it's a clear lane ussually. 
2. Oncoming Driver said your in wrong lane. There was no lane marking and it wasn't a one way street and i was clearly on the left side. So perhaps that driver thought it was one way when it wasn't. So that's no one's fault just whoever marks the road there should be a road marking there.
3. No ones fault as here as dogs have no sense of moving objects but a dog (a pug) almost ran into me. But his owner called him back Just in time. but hey dogs are dogs


----------



## mgs315 (10 Jan 2018)

Had an odd one today. Cycled in fine this morning but I’m working somewhere else tomorrow so had to drive the van home (white van man for a living!) Random cyclist clipped my passenger side mirror as they filtered past a stationary me. (there was about 1.5m from the kerb too). Oopsie daisy. Hope they were ok. Made navigating the next gyratory a bit more interesting having a completely blind left hand side.

The other job site means I’ll actually be home early enough to go for a little jolly instead so whilst not getting the miles in on the commute at least I get to choose where I go tomorrow!


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jan 2018)

Gave it some real good beans this evening to get the early train. I think I lost both lungs with the effort. I got to the station with a couple of minutes to spare. The bloody train was running late. If anyone on the A21 sees My lungs, please put in a bag and let me have them back. Ta.

It was a tad cold but with the effort I was putting in I got a full sweat on.


----------



## Slick (10 Jan 2018)

For whatever reason, my fitness/energy levels fell off a cliff just before Christmas, which really annoyed me as it came right at the moment I started to really feel I was getting somewhere. Anyway, 3 weeks have passed with a couple of false starts and I ventured out this morning in really thick mist to see how I would fare. As is usual for me now, I always think I've made a mistake coming out in the first mile, not sure why. I just tried to concentrate on a steady rhythm, but could already feel my thighs stiffen slightly in the cold air. Still struggled a bit to get up to speed so I was glad to arrive at work to get a hot shower. On the way home there was a definite improvement. I was planning a similar run home as I had on the way in but once the legs were warmed up I felt quite strong in a number of sections which enabled me to put the hammer down and get the heart pumping. An uneventful trip, home and away, but great to get back in the saddle and get my first miles of the year on the clock.


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Jan 2018)

This dude passed me quite close yesterday, he didn't have much of a choice as he had decided to overtake on a blind bend only for an oncoming car to spoil his plans.

I reported it online & uploaded footage and later that day the Police got in touch to say that they intend to send a NIP and offer a fixed penalty ticket for driving without care & consideration.


----------



## straas (11 Jan 2018)

That's uncomfortably close. 

I had one last night, squeezing between me and a pedestrian island, joy.

shorter route this morning due to the frost.


----------



## C R (11 Jan 2018)

Part of my rather short commute is a downhill section of unlit shared path, parallel to a busy dual carriageway. Last night was rather misty, with very poor visibility. Three or four joggers all in black with no reflectives or lights were coming uphill, I only saw them in silhouette against the lights of the oncoming traffic. They were taking the whole path, made no effort to leave any space for me, and forced me to stop in the grass verge next to the carriageway, otherwise I would have hit them. When I said it is supposed to be a shared path they just laughed and carried on.

I thought it was furious cycling that was the problem, we maybe need an offence of furious jogging.


----------



## si_c (11 Jan 2018)

Very nice run home last night, took the greenway out to the marshes and then extended it out a bit further again. Easy in this morning, but my speed is going up from the beginning of the week, so I think I've adjusted back to the commuting after two weeks off.



Leaway2 said:


> Pictures of the dynamo please!



Apologies for the really poor second photo, it looked better when I took it, but it still gives a reasonable-ish idea of the illumination - it actually throws quite a bit of light down the road, but that's not particularly evident here. I've got the light mounted to the handlebars (goddamn you disc braked bike with no fork crown mount!) and it's angled downwards slightly to avoid dazzling oncoming traffic.


----------



## Ciar (11 Jan 2018)

An uneventful ride in this morning, apart from the rain that's not rain! tedious 

@Slick i feel just like you, it seems i managed to put on 6lb over xmas, even though this has been the driest ever due to gout, so i am also getting back into it painfully


----------



## Leaway2 (11 Jan 2018)

Nice one @si_c it looks very neat.


----------



## si_c (11 Jan 2018)

Leaway2 said:


> Nice one @si_c it looks very neat.


Definitely worth the investment - even though I went overboard a bit - I've been quite fed up of late with the endless charge/recharge cycle for battery lights. I'm going to get a rear light to wire up as well I think, then it's job done.


----------



## Slick (11 Jan 2018)

Ciar said:


> An uneventful ride in this morning, apart from the rain that's not rain! tedious
> 
> @Slick i feel just like you, it seems i managed to put on 6lb over xmas, even though this has been the driest ever due to gout, so i am also getting back into it painfully


Never easy, it does feel a bit like pre season training again but hopefully we will both be back up to speed soon.


----------



## straas (11 Jan 2018)

Ciar said:


> An uneventful ride in this morning, apart from the rain that's not rain! tedious
> 
> @Slick i feel just like you, it seems i managed to put on 6lb over xmas, even though this has been the driest ever due to gout, so i am also getting back into it painfully



I managed to drink from 23rd December - 7th Jan with one day off. It's been tough getting back into it!


----------



## si_c (11 Jan 2018)

straas said:


> I managed to drink from 23rd December - 7th Jan with one day off. It's been tough getting back into it!


Sounds like precisely the problem I've had!


----------



## Ciar (11 Jan 2018)

straas said:


> I managed to drink from 23rd December - 7th Jan with one day off. It's been tough getting back into it!



I wish! slightest sniff and boom ;-)


----------



## mjr (11 Jan 2018)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> Left the bike at work, walked into town to pick up one of the new Sheffield OFO bikes to try
> 
> They're for midgets! Knees Up, Mother Brown!


I guess it's not a TMN when it was in another thread: https://www.cyclechat.net/posts/5025263


----------



## IBarrett (11 Jan 2018)

I was poorly over the new year period so barely on the bike even at weekends, so I decided I'm back into commuting on the bike when I can. Its only been a couple of months since I last properly commuted but blimey my wits don't half need sharpening. 
Fecking walking ninjas really don't help when riding a lovely wide footpath/cycle path on the oncoming traffic side of the road. Can't see a thing for the headlights and every pedestrian seems determined to blend in to the undergrowth.

I enjoyed the ride in anyhow and am really looking forward to the ride home which is mostly downhill or flat.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (11 Jan 2018)

Grim


----------



## si_c (11 Jan 2018)

Not too cold, but the road was proper slippery tonight, had two offs, both on corners.

Was riding back with a mate, coming round a sharpish left handed with a car being way too close for comfort, doing around 25 when lost the front wheel on a patch of wet leaves and mud. My fault as I took too much of an inside line. Bike went from out underneath me, and the guy I was with came off too when he went over my bike.

Second off was a roundabout, again slightly damp but thought I'd have had more grip than I did.

Bashed up shorts ripped leg warmer and gloves.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Jan 2018)

Fun ride in this morning. Was one of those really dark mornings were the front light couldn't penetrate the dark, the fog didn't help. At one point it was that bad I ended up off the road and into a farmyard, I only realised when the tarmac had turned to concrete. I've ridden that road hundreds of times but felt lost for a few miles as I had no idea whereabouts on the road I actually was.


----------



## Sixmile (12 Jan 2018)

I did the school run this morning which generally means the first 5 miles on to work is in the car. Parked the car and rode the remaining 7 miles in. Really clear and mild conditions and the roads are noticeably quieter after 9am. I left my winter gloves at home and donned some snazzy ones from my Spring/Autumn collection. 

First 5 day cycle commuting week of the year!


----------



## rivers (12 Jan 2018)

First ride in to work today after being hit by a car on my motorbike Tuesday. I have a minor crush injury to my left leg. I was initially slightly worried, but I managed the 23 mile commute in this morning without issue. Much less painful than walking or driving. I'll see how it holds up this evening before deciding whether to do a club run in the morning. 
Overall it was a pleasant commute in, not too cold and not too busy. But slightly slower than my normal winter speeds as I was taking it easy with the leg.


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Jan 2018)

rivers said:


> First ride in to work today after being hit by a car on my motorbike Tuesday. I have a minor crush injury to my left leg. I was initially slightly worried, but I managed the 23 mile commute in this morning without issue. Much less painful than walking or driving. I'll see how it holds up this evening before deciding whether to do a club run in the morning.
> Overall it was a pleasant commute in, not too cold and not too busy. But slightly slower than my normal winter speeds as I was taking it easy with the leg.


Sorry to hear you were hit & I hope you feel much better soon. Take it easy !


----------



## hennbell (12 Jan 2018)

Have not looked at the bicycle since I parked it Tuesday evening. We are having a very cold snap -31C this morning, hopefully next week will be better.


----------



## Slick (12 Jan 2018)

hennbell said:


> Have not looked at the bicycle since I parked it Tuesday evening. We are having a very cold snap -31C this morning, hopefully next week will be better.


Bit more than a cold snap then. Stay safe, and warm.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Jan 2018)

hennbell said:


> Have not looked at the bicycle since I parked it Tuesday evening. We are having a very cold snap -31C this morning, hopefully next week will be better.



You make all us UK based riders look like wimps.


----------



## si_c (12 Jan 2018)

Managed to get home tonight without falling off. Very careful around corners though.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (12 Jan 2018)

hennbell said:


> Have not looked at the bicycle since I parked it Tuesday evening. We are having a very cold snap -31C this morning, hopefully next week will be better.


It wasn't anywhere as low as 3°C heading to work tonight never mind -31!!


----------



## Randombiker9 (13 Jan 2018)

straas said:


> That's uncomfortably close.
> 
> I had one last night, squeezing between me and a pedestrian island, joy.
> 
> shorter route this morning due to the frost.


I've got a pedestrian island on some days i cycle and i've never had a close call there. However friday afternoon i did have a close pass with the HGV's that have loads of cars on the back.


----------



## Sixmile (15 Jan 2018)

I always find Monday a little tough to get going after no riding on Saturday or Sundays. Very bright low sun this morning that required a bit of care.


----------



## John_S (15 Jan 2018)

Well this morning was pretty grim out there with a lovely combination of it chucking it down with rain plus high winds with some nasty gusts.

My clothing was so soaked by the time I got to work I think that I probably weighed about twice as much. I think that it might be one of those days when the cycling stuff doesn't completely dry out during the day and so I'll be really looking forward to putting it on again at the end of the day.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (15 Jan 2018)

I am beginning to think I live in a wind tunnel 

Hurry up spring


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (15 Jan 2018)

Only got caught in a 10 minute downpour tonight quite pleased with that seen as though it's rained most of today. Mild tonight more than warm enough in a t shirt and fleece


----------



## Randombiker9 (15 Jan 2018)

Is it just me or does it seem to be afternoons is when you tend to get bad drivers, I had 3 close passes by a mini roundabout todays afternoon. One of them was very close. Driver decided to overtake near end of lane and then try to pull into the same lane when there was not much room. Nearly crashed into him as i tried to stop in time but luckily didn't because of a speed bump. ;/ Drivers sometimes . The other 2 close passes were just ussuall close passes.
`


----------



## Jenkins (15 Jan 2018)

At least it had stopped raining by the time I left for work this morning, however the wind felt much stronger than experienced during Storm Eleanor a couple of weeks ago - almost down to walking pace on the seafront slog. As I was running late, today was the first time in goodness how long that I cut the commute down to almost a direct route in.

Another heavy shower just as I finished this evening, but by the time I'd got the waterproofs on and the bike out of the shed it was down to just drizzle. The wind had changed direction resulting in yet more side and headwinds for the usual 14 mile extended return - 13.5 miles by bike, 0.5 miles on foot this time thanks to the year's first puncture which I couldn't be bothered to fix so close to home.


----------



## Bazzer (16 Jan 2018)

My normal road bike needs a strip down so my old hybrid has been brought back into action. After a ride-train-ride on it yesterday in the rain, was looking forward to the wind behind me for the ride into work. Seems I enjoyed the comfort of the fatter tyres a little too much. Bouncing along an unadopted rural road the saddle tilted backwards. Banging on the nose gave only temporary relief as it continued to tilt on ever smaller bumps in the road. I'll have to check at lunchtime whether my multitool has the right size hex key. If not it will be ride-train-ride home as I don't want to unnecessarily put my pelvis and lower back under pressure for the 80 mins or so of the journey home.


----------



## gaijintendo (16 Jan 2018)

Cold and slippy, as expected from looking out the window this morning. I hadn't however expected the wind to whip the snow so much.

All was well though, until I got to the hospital and nature had provided me a banana skin/cleat protector.


----------



## dhd.evans (16 Jan 2018)

So after several incidents the last few weeks I finally snapped; an almost SMIDSY with zero apology from the driver this morning.



What an absolute moron...


----------



## bonker (16 Jan 2018)

I seemed to encounter and incredible number of U turners this morning. They must be new commuters. If you are driving anywhere near Leatherhead, Epsom, Ewell, Ashtead, Cheam you're going to be in a massive queue, get used to it, don't spread your car across my path so I have to stop!

It strange how it's now less busy closer in to London in places like, Tooting, Balham. Clapham, Brixton


----------



## Hopey (16 Jan 2018)

Got to work after cycling through a minor blizzard. Realised when I went to change that of all the days to do it I'd left my change of clothes at home.

No trousers, no shorts, no underwear. Currently sitting on the stairs next to the radiator at work in a cycling tshirt and soaked lycra leggings trying to dry off. Laptop and paperwork is on my lap. Socks, shoes and jersey are on the radiators downstairs drying. Hopefully the socks will be ready for lunch time so that I'm not in bare feet when everyone's tucking into their sandwiches.

Luckily the office is relaxed and we're all friends so it's not a huge deal, but still...


----------



## palinurus (16 Jan 2018)

This morning I was sitting around drinking my tea and heard the sound of heavy rain. This- I thought- was not forecast. Checked Met Office, said fine, <5% chance of rain.

20 minutes later it_ was_ fine.

Loads of traffic this morning, motorway problems, everyone trying to go cross-country

Chain sounded terrible after soaking on Monday.


----------



## si_c (16 Jan 2018)

Heavy rain before I left this morning, but it had eased off in time. Only to turn to hail a mile down the road.


----------



## Bazzer (17 Jan 2018)

Wind coming from the West made certain stretches very pleasant and fast although the strong gusts could be difficult. Got caught on an open road in a hail/sleet/rain shower with the wind coming at me from the side, which was painful.
Looking like 14 - 17 mph westerly for the home commute, in which case I might bike-train-bike. I was knackered after the commute home yesterday after fighting the wind all the way. I'm up for a challenge, but this last month or so seems to have been particularly challenging.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (17 Jan 2018)

What a ride, save 15 mins with the tail wind, it as so fast, I could hear Phil Liggett and Paul Sherwin doing the commentary...


PL "I don’t believe it, its unbelievable, he has put the BSO on the big ring, the big ring, its unheard of!!!"

PS " That’s right Phil, he has got up, read the conditions and noticed the 40 mph gusting tailwind, he had read the conditions perfectly. Indurain loved the heat, Ulrich the cold, but Long knows how to ride the wind, he has thought to himself, this is my day, my day to attack!, to show them all he still has it."

PL "Team Oricha - Only Real Cyclists Ride Fixies and Team Biachi - Dog in a basket just look shocked, they can’t believe the audacity of this man, he has attacked on the Col Du Windmill, 200 feet at 4% gradient. Its so straight, there is no respite from it, only the tough ones come to the front here!, and he's attacked them."

PS "That’s right Phil, he has reads the conditions better than anyone, and he is showing them just what he is made of."

PL "The chasers will be hoping for a mistake on the technical run into the City of Cambridge. This chap has 13 sets of lights to negotiate"

PS "That’s right Phil, but he is only one of a handful of riders out there today capable of doing that, he knows the difference between red, amber and green and he will use that to his advantage , I am sure"

PS "At this rate Phil, he will have time to warm his Weetabix"


----------



## C R (17 Jan 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> What a ride, save 15 mins with the tail wind, it as so fast, I could hear Phil Liggett and Paul Sherwin doing the commentary...
> 
> 
> PL "I don’t believe it, its unbelievable, he has put the BSO on the big ring, the big ring, its unheard of!!!"
> ...



No such luck here, bloody cold headwind all the way. There was ice in the cycle path anyway, so no chance of going fast. Went past a couple of riders that were pushing their bikes. I have knoblies on, so I proceeded gingerly and managed to stay upright, lets see what the evening brings.


----------



## Ciar (17 Jan 2018)

A lovely headwind was my friend this morning, so nothing much to report


----------



## si_c (17 Jan 2018)

Gusty crosswind this morning, about to leave now, hopefully it's just a light cross wind.


----------



## mgs315 (17 Jan 2018)

bonker said:


> I seemed to encounter and incredible number of U turners this morning. They must be new commuters. If you are driving anywhere near Leatherhead, Epsom, Ewell, Ashtead, Cheam you're going to be in a massive queue, get used to it, don't spread your car across my path so I have to stop!
> 
> It strange how it's now less busy closer in to London in places like, Tooting, Balham. Clapham, Brixton



You know what I completely agree with that. Recently changed projects at work from van/bike commuting to central London to pootling around in the van/bike on my doorstep between Ewell East to Mitcham Eastfields area. Traffic and standards of driving are way worse in outer London during rush hour. I shouldn’t be surprised living in Croydon.


----------



## John_S (18 Jan 2018)

It was windy yesterday but having seen the forecast and having been woken up a lot during the night today is going to be a whole lot worse.

Good luck to everyone on their commutes and stay safe.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (18 Jan 2018)

Tail wind for 90%, one of those that when you are in perfect alignment its silent. I now know what an electric bike must be like cause it was so strong I saved 16 minutes on my normal journey time for the BSO.

Not only that, but fish and chips for dinner tonight!


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (18 Jan 2018)

Tailwind for the first half then a crosswind when I got into town and changed direction. That wind really does give you a boost when it's behind shows how un aerodynamic we are!


----------



## I like Skol (18 Jan 2018)

Not the best commute of my career last night/this morning (night shift) 

On the way in to work last night I witnessed the aftermath of a cyclist getting knocked down which is never a thing to lift your spirits! I don't know what happened but two cars were stopped and someone was lay on the road in front of the 1st car with a mountain bike in the road next to them. People were out of the vehicles attending to the fallen cyclist and there were a couple of teenagers, also on bikes, in the growing group of people and bystanders. I suspect the rider on the ground was one of the teenagers, couldn't see any lights on any of the bikes.....

On the way home this morning I was on the receiving end of two left hook attempts  Both times I spotted what was happening in time to avoid any coming together but both incidents would have had me off if I had been oblivious. I may have swore a bit!!!!!

Caught up with another cyclist weaving his way slowly along the fast main road between towns with no lights on and all in dark clothes. This was not far from the previous nights incident. I know it shouldn't need lights to stop drivers fro crashing into someone in the road but some of these clowns really don't do themselves any favours.

On a lighter note, I stayed dry during the trips in each direction


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jan 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Tail wind for 90%, one of those that when you are in perfect alignment its silent. I now know what an electric bike must be like cause it was so strong I saved 16 minutes on my normal journey time for the BSO.
> 
> Not only that, but fish and chips for dinner tonight!




Makes a nice change to hear that you had a good ride in Kev. 

I was very windy down 'ere this morning, mainly side winds with a couple of headwind for good measure. But should make for a good commute tonight.
At least all the over night winds have dried the roads and it's a lovely sunny morning. cold though.


----------



## dhd.evans (18 Jan 2018)

I hate this weather; salt, grit and grime all over the roads and i'm having to detail clean the bike most nights. Plus my kit is just minging.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (18 Jan 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Makes a nice change to hear that you had a good ride in Kev.
> 
> I was very windy down 'ere this morning, mainly side winds with a couple of headwind for good measure. But should make for a good commute tonight.
> At least all the over night winds have dried the roads and it's a lovely sunny morning. cold though.




Thanks mate!

For once I was living the dream!!!


----------



## Sixmile (18 Jan 2018)

Shorter commute as I accompanied my wife on the school run before she dropped me a few miles closer to work. Unsuckered the bike from the roof and headed on. My nose felt it for the first few miles, I'm thinking it might be an idea to invest in anti-fog glasses so I can pull the buff over my nose on such mornings. Looking forward to the challenge of the ride home all the same.


----------



## mjr (18 Jan 2018)

Sixmile said:


> Shorter commute as I accompanied my wife on the school run before she dropped me a few miles closer to work. Unsuckered the bike from the roof and headed on. My nose felt it for the first few miles, I'm thinking it might be an idea to invest in anti-fog glasses so I can pull the buff over my nose on such mornings. Looking forward to the challenge of the ride home all the same.


There are limits to anti-fog. A balaclava of something more permeable like wool-style Thinsulate (I think) keeps me warmer with less fogging, as it keeps most wind out but when I breathe out forcefully enough, it passes through (I can see the vapour consensing), unlike a buff.

It seems my ride home last night passed the first emergency vehicles arriving at https://www.klfm967.co.uk/news/klfm-news/2479936/two-men-have-been-killed-in-a47-crash/ - that road design is poor even in a car and I've cycled it only once in the last decade, preferring miles of detour to trying again. There's just too many drivers making mistakes at the current 40mph limit due to the counterintuitive and undersignposted layout. I wonder whether this will finally make Highways England pull their heads out and bring it up to current standards with the usual geometries, cambers, gradients and signs - too late for the occupants of that van


----------



## ManiaMuse (18 Jan 2018)

Getting incredibly lucky this week and have managed to dodge most of the showers and haven't had a single drenching.

My chain has jumped off the jockey wheels a couple of times though. Chain and cassette probably done about 1500-2000 miles. Bike is absolutely filthy and needs a thorough clean at the moment but have I bent my derailleur cage or something without noticing? Haven't crashed or dropped this bike yet...


----------



## Truth (18 Jan 2018)

Had ANOTHER puncture today despite new Gatorskins purchased two weeks ago.
I must have had eight now in just over 2 months...... demoralising


----------



## mjr (18 Jan 2018)

Truth said:


> Had ANOTHER puncture today despite new Gatorskins purchased two weeks ago.
> I must have had eight now in just over 2 months...... demoralising


But not unexpected:


User said:


> What? Hamsterskins? You’d do better with a wet fag paper..


----------



## gaijintendo (18 Jan 2018)

Truth said:


> Had ANOTHER puncture today despite new Gatorskins purchased two weeks ago.
> I must have had eight now in just over 2 months...... demoralising


At times like this, definitely worth checking the patch instructions, how you put the tube back in, how you put the tyre back on/take them off, your rim tape, your tyre for sharp objects, the valve and finally, your route.


----------



## hennbell (18 Jan 2018)

for the first time in 12 winters I encountered a fellow cyclist on the trip to work. We have a few summer cyclist but very few winter ones.

Was fascinating to see the different approaches to the winter commute. 
I was riding a 105 equipped cyclocross, he was on on a department store bicycle.
He wore work coveralls and rubber boots, I was in high tech cycling gear.
I have front and rear lighting system, He had reflective bands on his coveralls.
My winter cycling boots cost as much as his entire bicycle.


----------



## J1888 (18 Jan 2018)

Very windy this week but despite being on the heavy bike, I seem to have got my pace right, in that I'm not blowing out my arse after 10 minutes cycling into a headwind. Usual collection of twatty drivers overtaking on the right to instantly whack the indicator and turning left without any consideration - inexplicably stupid. Usual complement of twatfoolery on the segregated lane between Farringdon and Blackfriars, but I'm well prepared for it, such is the regularity.


----------



## Truth (19 Jan 2018)

mjr said:


> But not unexpected:



But others swear by them..... its all about opinions I suppose ....


----------



## Truth (19 Jan 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> At times like this, definitely worth checking the patch instructions, how you put the tube back in, how you put the tyre back on/take them off, your rim tape, your tyre for sharp objects, the valve and finally, your route.



All done mate. 
The punctures (other than one) have all been pretty standard and spread out over different areas of the tyre and at different points of my journey too......


----------



## Threevok (19 Jan 2018)

Had a nasty off on some ice this morning on the way to work.

My own fault - in Hindsight, should have taken the bike with the ice tyres on but I was in a rush

The handlebars ended up 45 degrees off centre and I had to reset the headset as a result

Luckily, having an expensive bulletproof wheels paid off - the front wheel is as true as ever and all is OK

Had that been a cheap front wheel I have no doubt it would have buckled or broke.

The same cannot be said of my expensive Jacket and brand new over-trousers, which now have a rip in the elbow and knee respectively


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Jan 2018)

Bad luck @Threevok ! 

I chickened out of taking my best bike today on this beautiful sunny morning due to the heavy frosts although last night I had promised I would take it out to test out new Raceblade mudguards for rattling/fit.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (19 Jan 2018)

The way the weather changes in unreal !


----------



## John_S (19 Jan 2018)

After yesterdays hazard being the wind today it was the ice.

To be honest I'd feared the worst because last night when I was almost home it had started hailing and the temperatures overnight were quite low which meant that the hail hadn't really disappeared and there were large patches of ice this morning.

However I made it to work on one piece and I'm in East Anglia where we've not really had any snow and there are places in the UK that have had it much worse than here (not to mention what it's probably like for hennbell in Canada) so I've not really got anything to complain about.

Hope that everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## mjr (19 Jan 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> The way the weather changes in unreal !


Good. It looks stormy so I hope it changes for everyone there:


----------



## Jenkins (19 Jan 2018)

Roll on the weekend off work. 10 consecutive days, 276 miles, 5 different bikes used, 1 puncture.


----------



## Bazzer (22 Jan 2018)

I am convinced I am going to see an accident caused by a vehicle RLJer. Every commute it is happening without fail. This morning's worst one was a cement mixer travelling at speed over a cross roads. His traverse across the junction was so late that our lights were on green as he started to cross our road. All it needed was an amber light jumper on our side.......
Just hoping that when the accident happens, I see it as a third and not first party.


----------



## palinurus (22 Jan 2018)




----------



## palinurus (22 Jan 2018)

Sunset at 16:30 today in London


----------



## Arjimlad (22 Jan 2018)

palinurus said:


> View attachment 392628



This is how my commute feels sometimes !


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jan 2018)

First commute on the recently acquired Raleigh M trax 2000 ti so far so good , fair bit of damp out there


----------



## Sixmile (22 Jan 2018)

Slightly earlier sunrise, slightly longer sunset, fair enough wind and a few degrees warmer, what's not to like.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jan 2018)

Sixmile said:


> Slightly earlier sunrise, slightly longer sunset, fair enough wind and a few degrees warmer, what's not to like.


Yup. Same here in the SE London badlands. Got a good sweat on cycling to the train station.


----------



## steveindenmark (22 Jan 2018)

Riding to work this morning at 3.45am the snow was horizontal and it was like getting ice needles in my eyes. I need some clear lens safety glasses. But it is nice to be riding again after a week in the Danish deep freeze.

50km today


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (22 Jan 2018)

Windy commute in today, a mile from work had to dodge a large bag blowing across the roads looked like an industrial bag maybe off some kind of extraction system possibly! Stopped to try and grab it but it carried on into the opposite lanes too dodgy with the traffic and had to get to work


----------



## hoppym27 (23 Jan 2018)

Positively tropical conditions here in Manchester this morning, a barmy 9 degrees at 6.30! ...and on the towpath today I thought I saw a rat but it was actually a bunny rabbit!


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jan 2018)

Same here in the Garden of England. A milder morning compared of late.

Thought it was going to be a wet ride to the station this morning. Beat the rain, it just started as I arrived. Looking like a wet second half of this mornings commute.


----------



## Hop3y (23 Jan 2018)

Relentless headwind on the canal (which is all of my 4 miles commute) - like cycling on a treadmill.


----------



## Bazzer (23 Jan 2018)

Yup another who thought I was going to get wet from the outside in but it was the other way round, due in part to the wind.
Almost a morning at A&E as white van man pulled out from a side road and I almost slammed into him. For some reason spidey senses had my eyes on the otherwise anonymous side road long before I was level with it. Reflective jacket and two lights on the front of a white bike on a well lit road FFS!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (23 Jan 2018)

10 % chance of rain.........it pissed down!

I am no meteorologist but I am sure this country is getting soggier by the year


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jan 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> 10 % chance of rain.........it pissed down!
> 
> I am no meteorologist but I am sure this country is getting soggier by the year




This is the worst January for rain then I can ever remember for rain on my cycle commute. It's just so Meh.

Sorry to say Kev, I managed to dodge the rain all the way to work on both parts of my commute. Enjoying a nice tailwind to help me along the way.
Fingers cross, in fact everything crossed for a dry commute home too.

Tomorrow is look decidedly dreadful.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (23 Jan 2018)

ianrauk said:


> This is the worst January for rain then I can ever remember for rain on my cycle commute. It's just so Meh.
> 
> Sorry to say Kev, I managed to dodge the rain all the way to work on both parts of my commute. Enjoying a nice tailwind to help me along the way.
> Fingers cross, in fact everything crossed for a dry commute home too.
> ...




Yep!

I think today is just the starter before the main course tomorrow!!!


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jan 2018)

Tad windy in places this morning and it was just starting to spit and as others have said tomorrow looks like it could a day in the car


----------



## Sixmile (23 Jan 2018)

I'd to pack a bag with 5-a-side gear for lunchtime, pack a change of clothes for going to a mates after work, parcel up MTB shoes and take them to the post office and bring along the rest of the gear I needed to cycle on to work. Stuck the bike onto the roof of the car, posted the parcel, drove to where I was to start the commute in and realised I had inadvertently became a member of the 'no helmet' club. Forgetting the helmet meant a slight issue of lack of 2nd rear light but more importantly, my glasses were on my helmet and it was wet! My eyes paid the price this morning for only having a crud guard on the front. Still, took a different more off road/greenway route in because of the no helmet thing and really enjoyed the change of scenery.


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Jan 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I am beginning to think I live in a wind tunnel
> 
> Hurry up spring


It's more like Dancing On Ice For me...I've used the bus or got lifts a couple of times, but January will be over soon!


----------



## palinurus (23 Jan 2018)

Usual fixed commuter is out of action due to own botched 'maintenance' so rode geared bike. Got to work 20 minutes early.


----------



## palinurus (23 Jan 2018)

Tomorrows forecast better be exactly correct


----------



## Bazzer (24 Jan 2018)

BBC said I was in for a soaking this morning so planned on the train. Woke up early with the wind gusts howling. Snap decision; no rain = no train. 
Three miles of open countryside with the wind hitting me from 2 o-clock was challenging, particularly in the gusts, then several miles of the wind behind me  . Wind shear around buildings was a bugger in the city, so I pity those who have to cope with longer journeys through cities.
Way too warm. Should have worn shorts not leggings


----------



## palinurus (24 Jan 2018)

palinurus said:


> Tomorrows forecast better be exactly correct
> 
> View attachment 392831



So far so good...


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jan 2018)

None of the predicted biblical downpour for the first part of this mornings commute. Just a drizzle in the air. The roads are very wet and mucky though. 
Let's see what the second part of the commute brings.

On another note...its mild out there... almost tropical.


----------



## palinurus (24 Jan 2018)

palinurus said:


> Usual fixed commuter is out of action due to own botched 'maintenance' so rode geared bike. Got to work 20 minutes early.



Getting to like this gears shoot, I was at work at 7:35 today. I can stay in bed longer in future.

Miss the 'not needing the brakes very often' aspect though.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (24 Jan 2018)

WOW

Bloody awful and mostly head wind

I have earned myself a doughnut today!


----------



## Hop3y (24 Jan 2018)

Oh what a day I chose for a rest day. Stay safe out there!


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jan 2018)

For the second part of this mornings cycle commute. It started raining quite heavy whilst trainwankering. However it abated by the time my train pulled into the station. There was drizzle in the air but not enough to get me too wet. I will still record it as 'Rain' ride though. 
Once again, I was blessed with a lovely tail wind that pushed me to work at a hurried pace. Cruising at 20mph without even trying. It's going to make for a tough commute back to the station this evening though.


----------



## Leaway2 (24 Jan 2018)

I probably didn’t need to lock my bike up at work today, only a madman would ride in this weather.


----------



## Heigue'r (24 Jan 2018)

It was a slog..still better than the tube.45 degree headwind.Got passed by 1 guy whose jaw was nearly scraping the tarmac,obviously worked for him as he was out of sight in no time as I slogged on.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jan 2018)

Heigue'r said:


> It was a slog..still better than the tube.45 degree headwind.Got passed by 1 guy whose jaw was nearly scraping the tarmac,obviously worked for him as he was out of sight in no time as I slogged on.



Some cycle commuters seem to be very bendy and hunched right down over the bars. Usually the older generation 

@Heigue'r 
Looking at your sig. How you getting on with your weight loss? Just nosey.


----------



## Heigue'r (24 Jan 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Some cycle commuters seem to be very bendy and hunched right down over the bars. Usually the older generation
> 
> @Heigue'r
> Looking at your sig. How you getting on with your weight loss? Just nosey.



Im at 97 kgs now,I eased off on the calorie counting in August when I hit 88kg,I felt it was too skinny for me anyway.Ive been off the bike since mid december and started back yesterday.I put on 6kg from mid december to yesterday so not bad.Im aiming for 90kg by march and hope to stay around that weight


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jan 2018)

Heigue'r said:


> Im at 97 kgs now,I eased off on the calorie counting in August when I hit 88kg,I felt it was too skinny for me anyway.Ive been off the bike since mid december and started back yesterday.I put on 6kg from mid december to yesterday so not bad.Im aiming for 90kg by march and hope to stay around that weight




Good luck with it matey.


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 Jan 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Good luck with it matey.


Good luck from me too!


----------



## straas (24 Jan 2018)

Had an off this morning, going along in bus lane with slow / stationary cars in right hand lane (same direction) when a car going in the opposite direction cut across to turn right into a side road.

No chance to scrub enough speed off so hit the passenger door and ended up on the floor. She got out to shout at me that I should be "sharing the road" I asked her to pull over whilst I called the police, she ended up driving off. Thankfully I took her registration before she did.

Bent bars but can't see much other damage. Got checked out at a&e and just soft tissue damage to knee, elbow and a stiff neck thankfully.


----------



## overmind (24 Jan 2018)

straas said:


> She got out to shout at me that I should be "sharing the road" I asked her to pull over whilst I called the police, she ended up driving off. Thankfully I took her registration before she did.



What usually happens in these situations. Will she get convicted of leaving the scene of an accident?


----------



## straas (24 Jan 2018)

I don't really know to be honest, the police have confirmed that the car is insured and they have the owners details. 

I think you're meant to report any collisions with injury within 24 hours? I did ask her to remain there but she didn't and she made no attempt to swap details etc. I was pretty shocked that their instant reaction was aggression, even whilst I was picking myself up off the road.


----------



## Bazzer (24 Jan 2018)

straas said:


> I don't really know to be honest, the police have confirmed that the car is insured and they have the owners details.
> 
> I think you're meant to report any collisions with injury within 24 hours? I did ask her to remain there but she didn't and she made no attempt to swap details etc. I was pretty shocked that their instant reaction was aggression, even whilst I was picking myself up off the road.



Hope you get it sorted and the police do something about her driving away. Don't assume everything with your body is OK. 24 - 48 hours can in my experience, bring out the aches, pains and general soreness.

Edit: This from confused.com
*The Road Traffic Act*
Under the Road Traffic Act (1988) the rules are simple. 

If you’re driving a motorised vehicle and are involved in an accident which causes damage or injury to another person, vehicle, property or animal, (including dogs, horses, cattle and sheep), you must stop and give your vehicle registration along with your name and address to “anyone with reasonable grounds to be asking for those details”.

In most cases this will be the other driver. And if you’re not the vehicle owner, you should hand over the vehicle owner’s details too. 

“If you don’t exchange details at the scene, you must report the incident to the police within 24 hours”, says motoring lawyer Alison Ashworth from Ashworth Motoring Law. 

“The problem is there’s often confusion over what people perceive to be an accident," she says. 

Ashworth says she sees, “an increasing number of court cases for things like ‘a clipped wing mirror’, which people may not consider as an accident, but if they fail to stop, the penalty can be severe."

*Don’t get caught out*
If you don’t exchange details at the scene, or report the incident to the police, it could look like you’ve failed to stop.

This, according to Ashworth, could potentially incur two offences: “failure to stop”, and “failure to report an accident”. 

Both can mean a minimum five points on your licence, a fine, or in the worst case scenario, a prison sentence.


----------



## JhnBssll (24 Jan 2018)

Glad you're Ok, hope the police deal with the driver in question. Horrible behaviour. Even if the cyclist is at fault the drivers first reaction should be to check they're ok surely, especially if they're laying in the road!

Hope you get the opportunity to prosecute 

I had a nice tail/crosswind helping me in this morning and then spent the whole day willing the wind to change direction  It didn't


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jan 2018)

More winds and rain for the commute home. I have never known a January like it since I started logging rides.


----------



## mangid (25 Jan 2018)

ianrauk said:


> More winds and rain for the commute home. I have never known a January like it since I started logging rides.



Thought it was just me, has been pretty miserable hasn't


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jan 2018)

mangid said:


> Thought it was just me, has been pretty miserable hasn't




Indeed. Not just for the commute either. I have only managed to get out once this month on a weekend. Last weekend we had rain continually the whole weekend. My mileage is taking a huge hit compared to previous years.
At least this coming weekend looks good for riding.


----------



## Sixmile (25 Jan 2018)

I found that really tough going this morning. I gave blood last night about 8pm, went home, had a coffee then was zonked so went up to bed about 10pm. Woke up around 3am feeling nauseous and really dizzy. It's the first time I've had coca cola at 3am! Jumped on the bike this morning and really felt sluggish. Took me 26 minutes to pass my 5 mile marker, normally hit it at 20 minutes. Total journey time was 52 minutes, but then again there was a little headwind to factor in too.


----------



## Thomson (25 Jan 2018)

Good cycle to work today. Left house at 7. Took it easy there. On the way home at 4 I was goin much harder. Starting to notice a difference in my fitness after a few months, feel all the better for it. My mind thinks I will stop but my legs just keep goin. Really pleased. 
Only 3 miles to work so starting to think off goin for a longer cycle rather than just commuting to work.


----------



## Hop3y (26 Jan 2018)

Great cycle in today. Weirdly warm, was too hot, but better than its been the last few weeks.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1375685164


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (26 Jan 2018)

Funny what comes in your mind when you cycle to work. I thought today if I ever wrote an Autobiography, I would title it, 'Living with the Jetstream'!


----------



## rivers (26 Jan 2018)

Nice cycle in today. It wasn't too windy, which made for a nice change


----------



## Sixmile (26 Jan 2018)

Dropped the kids off to school, drove the car to the mechanic and then cycled onto work. The road beside the mechanics was bogging, waterlogged in places and frozen solid in others. Fair play to my bike though, it has endured some amount of muck this winter and soldered on with very little attention given to it. At very least it's getting a wash and a relube tomorrow!

This mornings ride also pushed me past Jan 2017's monthly total but who's counting!


----------



## Arjimlad (26 Jan 2018)

Belting home in the dark and the wet last night when a Golf overtook me on a bend into oncoming traffic. He had to brake hard & swerve to avoid a head-on !

Reported online. The rear-view camera picked up the registration. 







This morning I enjoyed an early start to ride to a 7am business breakfast then a nice ride to the office via Screwfix for some winter gloves to try out.


----------



## bonker (26 Jan 2018)

Unbelievably congested on the CS7 through Tooting last night. Solid lines of traffic, cars at 90 degrees and stopped trying to pull out of all the side roads and stationary bussed blocking the cycle lanes. Ended up with a group of about 20 cyclists picking their way through however they could.


----------



## Maverick Goose (27 Jan 2018)

straas said:


> Had an off this morning, going along in bus lane with slow / stationary cars in right hand lane (same direction) when a car going in the opposite direction cut across to turn right into a side road.
> 
> No chance to scrub enough speed off so hit the passenger door and ended up on the floor. She got out to shout at me that I should be "sharing the road" I asked her to pull over whilst I called the police, she ended up driving off. Thankfully I took her registration before she did.
> 
> Bent bars but can't see much other damage. Got checked out at a&e and just soft tissue damage to knee, elbow and a stiff neck thankfully.


Hope you're ok-she should take her own advice!.


----------



## Bazzer (29 Jan 2018)

Drizzle and later heavier rain, both propelled by a strong gusting wind. 
Meet the new week; same as the old week.
On the positive side, it is getting warmer.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (29 Jan 2018)

Windy but warm this morning, no gloves or fleece needed not bad for January that!


----------



## si_c (29 Jan 2018)

Currently waiting for the train after my derailleur hanger snapped.

The cassette needed replacing after changing my chain, and I was going up a short hill when all hell broke loose. Broken hanger, and a slightly bent cage. Not sure if the hanger failed first or the chain skated over the top and caused the hanger to fail.

Either way I'm on the train.


----------



## Bazzer (29 Jan 2018)

Ha! So much for my comments about getting warmer. Back to gloves tonight as the wind was too cold without them. Pedestrians with hoods up should have been a clue!
Battled the wind for most of the way home and a three mile stretch of open countryside was particularly testing, causing much cursing and swearing.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (29 Jan 2018)

Windy commute back but the rain held up which I was glad about. The police had a pharmacy sealed off on the outskirts of town not sure what had happened? While this was happening a car smashed into the back of another, more than likely too busy seeing what was going off at the pharmacy! Luckily nobody was hurt I stopped to see if all involved were ok, a driver behind them parked up with his hazards on and went over to see them. I carried on my way no other incidents after that luckily


----------



## Bazzer (30 Jan 2018)

Much frost on the cars where I live, although apart from the occasional twinkling, the roads were good. As I approached the smoke the air was warmer and the buff could be lowered. No wind for the first ride for ages. 
Hearing a few more birds now in the morning.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jan 2018)

Same here @Bazzer in the Garden of England. Showing zero degrees when I left. But as you say, nice dry roads and no wind. It's a lovely bright morning too.


----------



## tallliman (30 Jan 2018)

Just can't get back into it this year. My bad knee is hurting but I'm starting to wonder if I just need to ride. Wish my commute was shorter


----------



## gaijintendo (30 Jan 2018)

Parked my bike next to as dodgy a spot as can be in the newly built hospital - they have designed a dark, sweet, cannabis-smelling cave, with chewed up cable locks leading into the darkness.

https://goo.gl/maps/5aq6ZgRHRKp

Just noticed on the maps that there are loads of racks further over... Oh well.





UPDATE: No dragons today.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jan 2018)

tallliman said:


> Just can't get back into it this year. My bad knee is hurting but I'm starting to wonder if I just need to ride. Wish my commute was shorter




How long is your commute?


----------



## rivers (30 Jan 2018)

Very little wind on the way in today which was nice, but very chilly. 0* when I left the house, frost everywhere. Cycle path was gritted in Bristol and South Gloucestershire. Not so much in Bath. A couple of slippery spots scattered about.


----------



## Arjimlad (30 Jan 2018)

This morning I discovered that there appears to be little alternative to my bulky Aldi ski gloves when it is below freezing. The Skytec Argon cold weather builder's gloves just didn't keep the chill off my poor fingers !


----------



## Bazzer (30 Jan 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> This morning I discovered that there appears to be little alternative to my bulky Aldi ski gloves when it is below freezing. The Skytec Argon cold weather builder's gloves just didn't keep the chill off my poor fingers !



Have you tried woollen gloves?


----------



## straas (30 Jan 2018)

Used the mountain bike today whilst the other bike is out of action.

Forgot it's quite fun bimbling along, no pressure to go fast on a mtb.

I spent 20 minutes yesterday cable tying some sks guards on to the frame as there's no mounting points as such - the tyres are continental mountain kings so aren't fully covered by the guards, so time will tell how good they are.

I don't know how people can commute daily without proper mudguards - it makes such a huge difference.


----------



## rivers (30 Jan 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> This morning I discovered that there appears to be little alternative to my bulky Aldi ski gloves when it is below freezing. The Skytec Argon cold weather builder's gloves just didn't keep the chill off my poor fingers !



The Aldi winter cycling gloves are ace. I'm not sure how they compare in bulkiness to the ski gloves however. My biggest problem, however, is no matter how breathable a pair of gloves are, I sweat through them :-(. But the aldi ones aren't as bad as some others i have tried.


----------



## Sixmile (30 Jan 2018)

straas said:


> Used the mountain bike today whilst the other bike is out of action.
> 
> Forgot it's quite fun bimbling along, no pressure to go fast on a mtb.
> 
> ...


 
I commute November to February or so on my hybrid which is all but mountain bike about from the tyres. It's definitely a more comfortable and relaxed ride.

I only have crud guards on, so doesn't protect me from much. Just means bunging the gear on a fast wash when I get home most nights.


----------



## Arjimlad (30 Jan 2018)

rivers said:


> The Aldi winter cycling gloves are ace. I'm not sure how they compare in bulkiness to the ski gloves however. My biggest problem, however, is no matter how breathable a pair of gloves are, I sweat through them :-(. But the aldi ones aren't as bad as some others i have tried.



I have a pair of these too, but they just don't do the job for me when it goes below freezing  I must have poor circulation or something !


----------



## Arjimlad (30 Jan 2018)

Bazzer said:


> Have you tried woollen gloves?



I really should !


----------



## straas (30 Jan 2018)

Sixmile said:


> I commute November to February or so on my hybrid which is all but mountain bike about from the tyres. It's definitely a more comfortable and relaxed ride.
> 
> I only have crud guards on, so doesn't protect me from much. Just means bunging the gear on a fast wash when I get home most nights.



I had some enduroguards, they're really well reviewed but they didn't work at all for me.

I think my next step is to put some narrower slick tyres on to get better grip and less resistance.

Then find a rack that will fit on somehow. Proper frankenbike.


----------



## Sixmile (30 Jan 2018)

straas said:


> I think my next step is to put some narrower slick tyres on to get better grip and less resistance.


 
I can recommend Marathon Supremes. I've had them on the hybrid since July without one puncture and they roll well.

I'll definitely be keeping an eye out for a good set of proper mudguards though.


----------



## rivers (30 Jan 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> I have a pair of these too, but they just don't do the job for me when it goes below freezing  I must have poor circulation or something !



Perhaps. I bought a pair of the winter cycling gloves for my wife to wear in summer as she is pretty certain she suffers from reynauds. Whereas, I start overheating the second it gets above 20*.


----------



## tallliman (30 Jan 2018)

ianrauk said:


> How long is your commute?



20 miles each way, only do it 2-3 days a week as a result!


----------



## tallliman (30 Jan 2018)

straas said:


> I had some enduroguards, they're really well reviewed but they didn't work at all for me.
> 
> I think my next step is to put some narrower slick tyres on to get better grip and less resistance.
> 
> Then find a rack that will fit on somehow. Proper frankenbike.



If you've not got rack mounts, either look at bikepacking gear or get a skewer rack. The latter attaches through your brake blocks and the rear skewer, works for me!


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jan 2018)

tallliman said:


> 20 miles each way, only do it 2-3 days a week as a result!




Yeah, that's a fair old commute. Fine in the nicer months, not so in the crappy ones.


----------



## bonker (30 Jan 2018)

Back on the bike this morning after a nightmare Friday night commute home. 
After getting a soaking earlier in the week ( from the wet road up) I re-fitted the mudguards but decided to leave the Conti gatorskins on ( they are a bit tired, no pun intended).
On the way home I suffered a catastrophic puncture on the A24 near Clapham South. Emptied out the toolkit ( I ride a fixed) but could only find one plastic lever. Eventually got the tyre off ( it was a big shard of glass that caused the flat, so picked it out) and changed the tube. Went to pump it up and the pump just wouldn't get any decent pressure in the tube ( I've had the pump for years and it's always been fine). Eventually got the the stage where I thought " that's as good as its going to get" and started packing up. Found the other tyre lever ( inside a nitrile glove I didn't bother wearing) but discovered my main back light now wouldn't turn on ( I had a little one on the stay and a helmet light).
Headed off on a slightly squidgy tyre and conscious of the lack of rear light . It was very busy but all was fine until Epsom. The roads there are in a right state and it was as busy as heck, long and the short is I hit a massive ragged pothole and the tyre started to go down. It eventually got to the stage where I had to stop.
Mrs Bonker is in the West Country sorting out her recently dead Dad's affairs so I had to call son No 2 (and hope he was around) to come and pick me up ( in a Fiesta) for the journey of shame.
Over the weekend the Schwalbe Marathons went on, some self adhesive patches went in the toolkit and a Co2 cannister to back up the pump.

Through all of that I didn't get a single offer of help.


----------



## JhnBssll (30 Jan 2018)

bonker said:


> Through all of that I didn't get a single offer of help.



I try to offer assistance if I see a cyclist looking forlorn at the side of the road but am often politely turned away - always worth an ask though!

Recently however I offered a youngish chap who had punctured a few metres from my front door the use of my garage, stand and tools as it was raining. He very rudely made it clear he didn't need any help so I jumped in the car and went out as planned. When he was still there on my return I checked again and he again sent me packing. I must admit I let out a snigger when i saw him take the tyre off again 10 minutes later... I wonder if he'd have accepted help on the third ask if he'd still been there  I contemplated setting up a window display of spares and tools but he was gone before i could fully realise the dream


----------



## tallliman (30 Jan 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Yeah, that's a fair old commute. Fine in the nicer months, not so in the crappy ones.



Yeah, the main trouble is the frost/ice risk and the dark. When I'm in the swing of it, it's quite easy.


----------



## Jenkins (30 Jan 2018)

-1°C first thing here and crunchy underfoot so I went to get my 13 flat bar out of the Asgard only to find the drive train locked solid despite having been cleaned a week or so ago and not used since (found out when I got home that it's the jockey wheels that need grease) so out with the Giant flat bar for the first ride since being fitted with 28mm GP4000s. Despite being run at the same pressure as the original Giant own brand tyres, I spent the first couple of miles looking down convinced they were going flat - guess it's the result of much softer sidewalls, but I've never noticed it on any of the other bikes with the same tyres in 23mm & 25mm sizes.

Can't remember the last time on the commute with that little wind and clear skies both ways.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (31 Jan 2018)

Crosswind and rain all the way home this morning, real struggle to build a decent speed up and seemed to hit every red light through town!


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jan 2018)

First part of this mornings commute is crappy wet weather again. This prolonged period of bad weather for what seems to be the whole of January is a real downer.


----------



## Ciar (31 Jan 2018)

ianrauk said:


> First part of this mornings commute is crappy wet weather again. This prolonged period of bad weather for what seems to be the whole of January is a real downer.



I must admit, having just had the full on lurgy last week this is my first time back on the bike. yesterday fine today back to normal wind and rain. the weather is truly starting to grate to the point i might drive! it's either rain or wind or really high wind. whatever happened to just cold....


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (31 Jan 2018)

Well I am glad January is over. 100% for January and the bike but wow some really awful days

But it almost light when I leave and February only had 28 days!

Winner


----------



## straas (1 Feb 2018)

I've set up a little spreadsheet with my mileage each month for 2017 and a blank space for 2018 - my aim is to beat the previous years monthly total - a bit easier than chasing a yearly goal!

Beat last Jan by 30km! would've been by 100km or so if I hadn't been knocked off last week!!


----------



## Sixmile (1 Feb 2018)

Drove in today but it took me 70 minutes due to traffic, whereas I ride in in 45 minutes. Absolutely hate taking the car, cannot wait to get back on the bike tomorrow.


----------



## Ciar (1 Feb 2018)

Sixmile said:


> Drove in today but it took me 70 minutes due to traffic, whereas I ride in in 45 minutes. Absolutely hate taking the car, cannot wait to get back on the bike tomorrow.



Yes i am with you on the driving, i ride or drive 9 miles unless i leave bang on 7am to drive it's horrible, where as by bike it's easy and takes me anywhere between 36-50 minutes depending on weather, legs and motivation


----------



## Jenkins (1 Feb 2018)

Got caught out on the way home this afternoon by one of those combinations of rain & wind that are so cold it's painful on the face. Drafted an electrical assist bike for a bit of relief into the headwind - goodness knows how the rider managed without gloves!


----------



## JhnBssll (2 Feb 2018)

headwind this morning slowed me to a crawl. 12.6mph average when I normally do about 14-15 on the way in. To add salt to the wound it then started raining mid afternoon in time to get some decent puddles forming for my ride home at 5... Fortunately the wind hadn't shifted so I got a wriggle on and got home in under half an hour at an average speed of 16.5mph. Unfortunately I was soaked to the core after a mile so overall it wasn't the most pleasant of days cycling


----------



## subaqua (2 Feb 2018)

I hope the cockwomble in all the gear with no idea of road sense gets hi comeuppance. you do not overtake on the right at a T junction when the other rider is on the line on the frickin right . 

actually you dont overtake at a t junction do you . farking nobber


----------



## Ciar (2 Feb 2018)

What a bloody awful return journey last night was, got about a mile into the wind and the rain began talk about freezing rain topped by headwinds, so glad to get home and so were my legs!


----------



## Twizit (2 Feb 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> This morning I discovered that there appears to be little alternative to my bulky Aldi ski gloves when it is below freezing. The Skytec Argon cold weather builder's gloves just didn't keep the chill off my poor fingers !



I too suffer from cold extremities on the bike. Solved the hands by using DHB liner gloves combined with seal skins winter gloves. Can't remember the model but they grade them by warmth - am sure mine are the full 5 star version. Not too bulky and I've not had a problem since, even in sub-zero temps.


----------



## Ciar (2 Feb 2018)

Twizit said:


> I too suffer from cold extremities on the bike. Solved the hands by using DHB liner gloves combined with seal skins winter gloves. Can't remember the model but they grade them by warmth - am sure mine are the full 5 star version. Not too bulky and I've not had a problem since, even in sub-zero temps.



These are brilliant, i also have the wiggle roubaix liner gloves and use them inside my hummvee mtb gloves, those two combined work a treat. I can imagine if you put them inside actual winter gloves they would be very toasty.


----------



## rivers (2 Feb 2018)

I got into with a taxi driver last night as I was cycling to the hippodrome. He passed me with something like 6 inches of room to spare. I caught up to him at the set of lights and as per normal, he "gave me plenty of space". Not if I can touch your vehicle you didn't... Then I sped off as he was stuck in traffic.


----------



## John_S (2 Feb 2018)

Well todays ride to work was a thoroughly miserable one!

It was chucking it down from the moment I left the house and it was blowing a bit of a gale as well. It was not quite hail but the rain was being blown almost horizontally and it was stinging my face. The gusts of wind were strong as well especially when there was any open ground.

Then I got to a closed road on my route and this was on the rural bit of my commute and the diversion added just over a mile and a half to my commute. Normally I'd be fine with this because the extra riding would actually be a nice little bonus but the weather was so horrible it wasn't really appreciated.

Also today I was wearing some new bib tights. My previous winter wear for my legs were some think fleece material trousers which I bought in about 1993. These were nice & thick and warm but they had been staring to fall apart for a while now so were on their last legs. Therefore I treated myself to a pair of bib tights in the January sales. I only got them last weekend and prior to today I'd be lucky enough to dodge anything more than drizzle this week. Today was the first time using them in a downpour and I noticed an interesting effect compared to my old fleece winter trousers. Now the old trousers had absolutely no water repellence what so ever so they just soaked up the rain. However the new ones do have a bit of water repellence but I noticed that the effect of this was that the water sort of beads on the surface and then runs down your leg and I ended up with water just pouring into my shoes. This resulted in very cold wet feet and quite and uncomfortable feeling and this isn't something that I ever had a problem with when I was using the fleece trousers.

Therefore I'm guessing that this is why people these days now use over shoes but I've never before had any. As a result I'm guessing that I've now got another thing that I need to buy for rainy days.

Hope that everyone has a good weekend once today is over and done with (with commiserations to everyone who is working this weekend).

John


----------



## Sixmile (2 Feb 2018)

After reading the above, I feel a little bit guilty for saying my am commute this morning was bliss. Dry, light tailwind and skipped by a heap of traffic. I did catch more red lights this usual though but made it into work still under 50 minutes, 20 minutes quicker than in the car yesterday. More cars than usual though this morning pretending to be buses. If they want to use the bus lane, either get on the bus or a bike!


----------



## confusedcyclist (2 Feb 2018)

It was my first cycle commute in a fair while, yet already I nearly got wiped out on Leeds-Bradford Cycle SuperHighway this morning travelling down Barkerend road... On two occasions, drivers were pulling out of the schools along the path, one at the top of the hill, another near the bottom. You'd think that drivers moving in and around these places being highly likely to have vulnerable road users on bicycles would pay more attention, especially near primary schools, but no. Flagship safer cycling infrastructure my arse, what's the point putting this stuff in if people still drive in and around them with reckless abandon. Luckily I anticipated their idiocy and avoided collisions both times, the second by an uncomfortably narrow margin. Most days this sort of thing happens, but you anticipate it and stop wait for the half arsed SMIDSY hand wave, and get on with your life. Today was different, today I thought the car had spotted me, as the driver was looking right at me, so I proceeded, yet he didn't stop and had I not had space to swerve to the left, he would have taken me down. Too close for comfort.

I gestured with two fingers at the first idiot, but pointing at my eyes, as in "use your bloody eyes!" The driver looked quite displeased, as if I had given her the V for victory... In case you are reading this obscure niche hobby forum, no deary, that was not my intention. I just want you to look where you are going and anticipate cyclists riding, you know, on the dedicated cycle path that cost 1.2 million per mile to install. Don't look so offended, let's not forget it was ME that nearly ended up on/over the bonnet of YOUR car because you did not stop, look left or right at the junction to check it was safe before pulling on out.

I think I'm going to stick with the road on that section on the downhill stretch from now on, because this is becoming too regular an occurrence, most of the time it seems when drivers are not are seemingly deliberately trying to mow you down at a junction, you have to contend with parents inalienable right to parking on the cycleway in order to drop their snowflakes off within 3 feet of the school gates, god knows how they would manage parking on a side street and walking 500-1000 feet extra, I wonder if perhaps they might die as a result of the sheer extremes of physical exertion it takes to put one foot in front of another, rather than inconvenience but more importantly force vulnerable cyclists into conflict with cars by jumping on and off the kerb to pass by on the road.

I'm not sure how kids are supposed to feel safe riding on the path unless they learn to stop and yield to every inconsiderate nutjob in a car who fail to look/stop at every give way lines at every goddamn junction on the path. The schools themselves clearly don't give a shite about the manner in which their children's parents behave. If I were the headteacher, I'd be out there asking parents parked outside to move on, because despite the wonderful facility, it's totally useless to the kids as a result. What a shame.

/rant over.


----------



## Slick (2 Feb 2018)

confusedcyclist said:


> It was my first cycle commute in a fair while, yet already I nearly got wiped out on Leeds-Bradford Cycle SuperHighway this morning travelling down Barkerend road... On two occasions, drivers were pulling out of the schools along the path, one at the top of the hill, another near the bottom. You'd think that drivers moving in and around these places being highly likely to have vulnerable road users on bicycles would pay more attention, especially near primary schools, but no. Flagship safer cycling infrastructure my arse, what's the point putting this stuff in if people still drive in and around them with reckless abandon. Luckily I anticipated their idiocy and avoided collisions both times, the second by an uncomfortably narrow margin. Most days this sort of thing happens, but you anticipate it and stop wait for the half arsed SMIDSY hand wave, and get on with your life. Today was different, today I thought the car had spotted me, as the driver was looking right at me, so I proceeded, yet he didn't stop and had I not had space to swerve to the left, he would have taken me down. Too close for comfort.
> 
> I gestured with two fingers at the first idiot, but pointing at my eyes, as in "use your bloody eyes!" The driver looked quite displeased, as if I had given her the V for victory... In case you are reading this obscure niche hobby forum, no deary, that was not my intention. I just want you to look where you are going and anticipate cyclists riding, you know, on the dedicated cycle path that cost 1.2 million per mile to install. Don't look so offended, let's not forget it was ME that nearly ended up on/over the bonnet of YOUR car because you did not stop, look left or right at the junction to check it was safe before pulling on out.
> 
> ...


Wow, quality rant but definitely understandable. I was in Birmingham this week and just about every cyclist i saw was on the pavement. I know it's contentious for some, but when you see the quality of the driving on offer especially the morning school run, you can understand it.


----------



## straas (2 Feb 2018)

Slick said:


> Wow, quality rant but definitely understandable. I was in Birmingham this week and just about every cyclist i saw was on the pavement. I know it's contentious for some, but when you see the quality of the driving on offer especially the morning school run, you can understand it.



I'd say Birmingham is the most aggressive and uncomfortable place to drive I've ever been. You get tailgated for doing the speed limit, and roundabouts are a nightmare.


----------



## confusedcyclist (2 Feb 2018)

straas said:


> I'd say Birmingham is the most aggressive and uncomfortable place to drive I've ever been. You get tailgated for doing the speed limit, and roundabouts are a nightmare.


 Sounds like every place I've ever driven, lol.


----------



## simon the viking (2 Feb 2018)

Rang a company up today and complained about a driver who gave me 6 inches of room whilst an oncoming car gave him a blast of his horn.... Forty tonne truck loaded with bricks. I was up a gainst a grass verge so couldnt bail on to the pavement.

Spoke to transport manager. He aplogised and said he would have a word.

I dont normally bother much.. A shake of the fist and a few profanities and I forget about it.. As its usually a car or a plain white van

But if someone wants to drive apallingly whilst declaring where he works in foot high red letters... Then I reckon he's fair game...


----------



## HLaB (2 Feb 2018)

Its almost impossible to turn right out my works car park but this week the junction at the far end of the road has been shut. I hope its shut or a while 

You still have to watch out for the occasional idiot who misses the road closure signs at the open end of the road


----------



## ianrauk (3 Feb 2018)

@HLaB you can guarantee that a motorist will ignore a road closed sign. Some always do in the vain hope they can get through. You can also guarantee that if one motorist tries to get through then another will follow.


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Feb 2018)

I've been having a few close encounters with the local wildlife recently-last week a couple of Roe Deer ran across the road right in front of me, then a rabbit outside the Rheged Centre and a couple of days ago a Barn Owl flew within touching distance on the outskirts of Penrith. Glad to see the back of January too!


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Feb 2018)

Cold wet and horrible on the way home this morning, so much so that the commute was extended an extra mile or so Looks like the ride in tonight is going to be much the same, and may even need the waterproof trousers


----------



## I like Skol (3 Feb 2018)

Last night in work tonight and had a good but wet ride on the way in, upto a point about 1 mile from the end when Mr Pizza Delivery man decided to do a U-turn right in front of me. He was stopped on the left side of the road between other parked cars and just as I got there he began to indicate and inch out. I clocked this and moved out a little further, just in time for him to decide he had seen enough clear road looking back through his rain covered windows and mirrors and was ok to execute the U-turn quickly before the traffic approaching in the other direction arrived!!@!$K?!

I slammed on the brakes and gracefully slid the back end around to arrive at his drivers door almost sideways on with a light nudge of the front tyre and me hammering on his window with a spare hand. He only realised I was there when I began hammering, just didn’t have a clue!

No harm done and I lectured him on the importance of being really careful, because anyone not as alert as me could have been lying broken in the road thanks to him not seeing my two, more than adequate front lights. He was very apologetic so I just hope his little shock makes him more careful in future.

Still enjoyed the ride, it would be boring without these little bits of excitement thrown in for variety!


----------



## Randombiker9 (4 Feb 2018)

ianrauk said:


> @HLaB you can guarantee that a motorist will ignore a road closed sign. Some always do in the vain hope they can get through. You can also guarantee that if one motorist tries to get through then another will follow.


Not if the services have closed it up so it's impossible to get through. Like there's a closed road near me due to a sinkhole and all that area has been closed off and that road been evacuated. I've never seen anyone get into that road as it's boarderd up well and no one can get through.


----------



## skudupnorth (4 Feb 2018)

Nice ride to work this morning using the extended route option along the Leeds/Liverpool - Bridgewater canal before hitting the nice quiet roads to Bolton


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Feb 2018)

Going home this morning was at least dry, if a little chilly. Mind you, a rare (and welcome) tailwind along the A30 made it that much nicer. Unlike coming in tonight. Icy sleet within 2 miles of home felt like someone throwing needles into my face, and a headwind all the way in. Thankfully the sleet was brief, and so long as the wind stays the same I'm in for a quick ride home in the morning


----------



## Bazzer (5 Feb 2018)

Pleasantly cool air in this morning and one of those times I managed to stay just on the line between comfortably warm but not too warm. Frost twinkling on the road in open areas.
Half a dozen or so more cyclists out riding more than usual. Perhaps the lack of rain and wind helped?
Main bike starting to show accumulated signs of winter wear and tear. Hopefully the LBS makes it feel like a new bike again on Friday.


----------



## Hop3y (5 Feb 2018)

Pleasant ride in this morning - took it easy after a week off work: https://www.strava.com/activities/1392454213


----------



## ianrauk (5 Feb 2018)

Woke up to find Maidstone and it's environs covered in an inch of snow and snowing heavily. Decided to ride to the nearest station and get an earlier train rather then the normal 5 miles to the other station for the later train. The Brompton surprisingly stable in the snow. 
All trains running on time which is a miracle. Got to Bromley and not a snowflake in sight. Nice dry roads and little wind made for a very pleasant ride in to work. Got changed, made myself a cuppa... and now it's snowing - heavily.


----------



## Ciar (5 Feb 2018)

It kinda snowed then stopped and that was it so my ride was uneventful but nice for once, no wind no rain and even though it said feels like -3 it really didn't


----------



## skudupnorth (5 Feb 2018)

Bloody hell,it must be close pass Monday !! Had a load of clowns driving either crappy little rat cars up to HGV's testing my bravery today  Made it to work in one piece and hopefully this is just a clitch in a normally trouble free commute


----------



## Sixmile (5 Feb 2018)

I used my Polaris fleecy gloves instead of the Planet X lobsters and paid the price. My fingers were in bother for the first few miles. Roads actually were fine, traffic light and I even managed to get a tow from a tractor for a few miles. There are no farms anywhere near where he was at but I was grateful for the ride.


----------



## MartinQ (5 Feb 2018)

First commute since the accident in mid-December. No snow, but a bit chilly. Very slow and tiring, but monkey is now officially gone.


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Feb 2018)

skudupnorth said:


> Bloody hell,it must be close pass Monday !! Had a load of clowns driving either crappy little rat cars up to HGV's testing my bravery today  Made it to work in one piece and hopefully this is just a clitch in a normally trouble free commute



Same down South this morning. 3 close passes within 1/2 mile from home coming home from the night shift. Otherwise a nice ride with the wind behind for a change.


----------



## Randombiker9 (5 Feb 2018)

One way back had close call with a car driver

I was taking up middle of the road as it was narrow due to parked cars glanced over before taking over it was clear and then when I took up lane a car honked and and close passed me forcing me nearer to the parked cars by a primary school and then when e pulled in after overtaking he braked suddenly (luckily i still stopped in time) i also noticed the window was open and he had a cigarette in his hand so he was probably smoking whilst driving. (There was a honk from a different car just before this happend probs same driver though) and

Ugh stupid drivers sometimes

ps i might of got his lisence plate wrong but i don't think i did. YB5N YNZ


----------



## Randombiker9 (5 Feb 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Same down South this morning. 3 close passes within 1/2 mile from home coming home from the night shift. Otherwise a nice ride with the wind behind for a change.


I get used to close passes but not like ones that are very close and stupid drivers like above.


----------



## skudupnorth (5 Feb 2018)

Randombiker9 said:


> I get used to close passes but not like ones that are very close and stupid drivers like above.


Normally have the odd pass but not as daft as the ones I had today. HGV’s normally give loads of room but not today !! Let’s hope for a calm Tuesday


----------



## Bazzer (6 Feb 2018)

Punishment pass last night on the way home. Local narrow 30 mph road, with cars parked on the opposite side, so took the lane. Car behind took exception, as twice he noisily accelerated and braked hard just behind me. I moved over when the road was clear and got a second gear thrash about a foot from my side. Don't have a bike camera, but the idiot's estate car was covered in his employer's advertising. Reported it to them, but expect it will find its way into the round filing cabinet.

Surprisingly chilly this morning considering there was no frost about Had to maintain a decent pace just to keep the warmth levels up. Hope I'm not coming down with a bug. 

After so many days of riding with the wind in my face at some stage, this morning in particular felt really strange riding in still air.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Feb 2018)

Bazzer said:


> Surprisingly chilly this morning considering there was no frost about Had to maintain a decent pace just to keep the warmth levels up. Hope I'm not coming down with a bug.



It was mighty chilly this morning. The temps were hovering just above 0° this morning when I left home at 7.15am.

At least.. the roads are nice and dry.


----------



## palinurus (6 Feb 2018)

Sunset is at 16:58 (London) today
17:00 tomorrow.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Feb 2018)

palinurus said:


> Sunset is at 16:58 (London) today
> 17:00 tomorrow.




nice.....
'tis much lighter in the mornings now too. I'm getting to the station in the light now.


----------



## si_c (6 Feb 2018)

As I left it had just started snowing - not sticking though. Took it easy riding in though as the big ring needs replacing so I can't put too much torque on it. Made for a totally different ride in, nice and pleasant.


----------



## Sixmile (6 Feb 2018)

After clearing quite a bit of snow off of my car, I was starting to wonder if riding this morning was a good idea. Since I'm heading to a friends house after work tonight, I drove to his place and left my car there, with all my stuff for later. Got the bike out and bar a little bit of frost, the cycle paths were clear. So many people drive from his area into Belfast, sitting in queues maybe 1/2 or a mile long in places when there is a flat 8 mile cycleway all the way into town. As I was riding I was thinking that it's a total no brainer to cycle from there and about what a sight it'd be if those hundreds of cars that I passed instead were all bikes, heading into Belfast on a crisp winter morning. Back down to earth though, this morning I didn't see one other cyclist.


----------



## Hop3y (6 Feb 2018)

Lovely ride in although rather cold: https://www.strava.com/activities/1393869013

It's proper snowing now and has been for an hour. Could make an interesting commute home come 4.30pm


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Feb 2018)

A short ride to work some of it along a main road.

One cockwomble who didn't make any attempt whatsoever to steer a course around me but passed me very close, has been reported to the police via their dashcam upload facility. I expect them to send still images & words of advice in the post, and I expect that to have a positive impact.


----------



## Bazzer (6 Feb 2018)

ianrauk said:


> It was mighty chilly this morning. The temps were hovering just above 0° this morning when I left home at 7.15am.
> 
> At least.. the roads are nice and dry.



I know you are a couple of hundred miles away, but it gives me hope that I was just being nesh.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Feb 2018)

Bazzer said:


> I know you are a couple of hundred miles away, but it gives me hope that I was just being nesh.




Nesh?


----------



## Bazzer (6 Feb 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Nesh?



Sensitive to the cold.


----------



## palinurus (6 Feb 2018)

si_c said:


> As I left it had just started snowing - not sticking though. Took it easy riding in though as the big ring needs replacing so I can't put too much torque on it.



I have that problem too. After commuting all year the big ring and the smallest sprocket are completely worn out and all my other gears are as good as new.


----------



## si_c (6 Feb 2018)

palinurus said:


> I have that problem too. After commuting all year the big ring and the smallest sprocket are completely worn out and all my other gears are as good as new.


Too much power


----------



## palinurus (6 Feb 2018)

Took a cut through the park when I got close to home and it was still early twilight, birds were singing.


----------



## Bazzer (7 Feb 2018)

Snowing for much of the journey home yesterday although it wasn't sticking to the roads.
Hard frost at home this morning and frosty cars even on the edge of the city. Not a single road had been treated, even though ice and frozen puddles could be seen up to the edge of the city; with some of the puddles from yesterday's snow becoming big slushies.

Much to my surprise I was contacted yesterday by the firm whose driver gave me a punishment pass on Monday, to ask for more information.


----------



## chriswoody (7 Feb 2018)

-5 on the thermometer this morning when I set out. Little lad was not complaining though as he cycled to Kindergarten with me. 

Great to see some Sun at last though after two months of record breaking minimal sunshine hours.


----------



## C R (7 Feb 2018)

-4 this morning, still decided as it is only ten minutes, and it didn't look like there was ice on the roads, I would cycle. By the time I got to work my fingers were about to fall off, I need better gloves.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Feb 2018)

I had a balmy 0° this morning, but there was snow on the ground. I was going to only cycle to the closest station at only a mile away because of it but the roads weren't that bad considering so carried on to my usual station further along the line.
At Bromley, no sign of snow and the roads were dry so a decent ride in. Bit of nice SCR with a chap who really didn't like being overtaken by a Brompton


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Feb 2018)

si_c said:


> Too much power


I know the feeling!


----------



## skudupnorth (7 Feb 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Same down South this morning. 3 close passes within 1/2 mile from home coming home from the night shift. Otherwise a nice ride with the wind behind for a change.


Very odd,this year has been good so far.Happily they have calmed down


----------



## skudupnorth (7 Feb 2018)

Stunning weather today, it was minus something but still got those legs out for the gridlockers


----------



## I like Skol (7 Feb 2018)

skudupnorth said:


> Stunning weather today, it was minus something but still got those legs out for the gridlockers


The sun is glorious, just wish I was out riding bikes instead of fixing them (still, not that bad as it is bikes anyway ).


----------



## si_c (7 Feb 2018)

Nice run in this morning, a little damp and cold, and the road was a bit greasy. Minor incident (my fault) where I was filtering up the inside of a line of cars waiting to turn right at a junction (filter lane) when the lights changed. The car in front of me was passing the line on yellow, and I assumed that they would continue through the junction. They didn't, and stopped hard, leaving them stopped completely after the line. I had to slam on, but given that I was pretty close, and can't stop as quickly, I slid into the back of the car at about 2mph, slightly embarrassing as it's right outside my workplace but nevermind.


----------



## Leaway2 (7 Feb 2018)

Lordy, that was cold. Brrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Ciar (7 Feb 2018)

It was fresh as you like, but otherwise nothing exciting to report


----------



## Hop3y (7 Feb 2018)

Rest day.


----------



## hennbell (7 Feb 2018)

-24C and no wind nor new snow. Made sure to layer up to keep warm. Pre-ride bicycle inspection rear tire pressure a little low. Pump up both tires and head out into the predawn darkness. I made it less then 4 kilometers and the rear tire is flat. Bicycle has no quick releases and I have no tools to remove bolt on wheel. Had to call the wife for a pickup. Got to watch a spectacular sun rise.


----------



## Leaway2 (7 Feb 2018)

hennbell said:


> -24C and no wind nor new snow. Made sure to layer up to keep warm. Pre-ride bicycle inspection rear tire pressure a little low. Pump up both tires and head out into the predawn darkness. I made it less then 4 kilometers and the rear tire is flat. Bicycle has no quick releases and I have no tools to remove bolt on wheel. Had to call the wife for a pickup. Got to watch a spectacular sun rise.


I apologise for my "Lordy that was cold" remark at a piddling -4.


----------



## captain nemo1701 (7 Feb 2018)

Two little irritating moments today.....

On the way to work down the railway Path, bloke cycling in front has his dog running alongside on a rope lead. I'm just thinking that it looked a bit unwise given the mix of dog and bikes.Everyone goes under a road bridge and then it's up a small incline when suddenly, dog squats for pee in middle of path and we all had to swerve around this guy....hmmmm.

Coming home tonight, I am turning right, waiting at the front of the T junction. Car on my left stops and bloke flashes me to say I can go out in front as he was turning right into the road I'm leaving. But first, we had both to wait for two cars coming in from right. As they went past, bloke in hatchback comes up behind first car and simply mounts narrow pavement to get around car. Since when has it become acceptable for some idiots like that to drive onto the pavement as if it's the road simply because they aren't patient enough to wait less than a minute?.


----------



## Sixmile (8 Feb 2018)

Dropped my wifes car up to the mechanic for a service. He lives up in the country a bit, surrounded by farms which mean the roads are stinking. Cycled on to work and when I got into the shower room and looked in the mirror, it was like I'd been downhill mountain biking such was the dirt on my bake. Not a bad ride in all the same, bar the dirt and getting stuck behind a few buses but as I passed over the motorway bridge all is made well when I see the 3 lanes into the city backed up for miles!


----------



## Ciar (8 Feb 2018)

Fresh again but deceiving, yesterday feels like -3 it was cold and this morning feels like -1 and everything frosty  is it's purely wind chill as the -3 was colder yet no frost!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (8 Feb 2018)

Rubbish this morning, had one of those high pressure head winds, where you stop and there is no breeze, but as soon as you cycle its there like an invisible hand pushing you back. Just never got going, but still managed to overtake the skateboarder, but only just!

Not long before the road bike is out!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (9 Feb 2018)

captain nemo1701 said:


> Two little irritating moments today.....
> 
> On the way to work down the railway Path, bloke cycling in front has his dog running alongside on a rope lead. I'm just thinking that it looked a bit unwise given the mix of dog and bikes.Everyone goes under a road bridge and then it's up a small incline when suddenly, dog squats for pee in middle of path and we all had to swerve around this guy....hmmmm.
> 
> Coming home tonight, I am turning right, waiting at the front of the T junction. Car on my left stops and bloke flashes me to say I can go out in front as he was turning right into the road I'm leaving. But first, we had both to wait for two cars coming in from right. As they went past, bloke in hatchback comes up behind first car and simply mounts narrow pavement to get around car. Since when has it become acceptable for some idiots like that to drive onto the pavement as if it's the road simply because they aren't patient enough to wait less than a minute?.




Broken Britain mate
We need more police with zero tolerance


----------



## Shut Up Legs (9 Feb 2018)

That was a bad commute.  For the first time in months, I arrived home more stressed than when I left, thanks to numerous aggressive motorists. I used my AirZound 4 times.


----------



## Hop3y (9 Feb 2018)

Woke up feeling good so did the 6 mile commute instead of the 3.6. Felt really bad, as coming up to a now disused pub (Inn on the Wharf) I spotted something in my way last minute, slammed on, discs were wet so made a screeching sounds. It was a homeless bloke just asleep flat out on the middle of the towpath, and I woke him up! He said he was fine (he looked fine, I'd have stopped if I was concerned), I went round him, looked behind me and he put his head back down and went to sleep!

Weirdest commute in a long while
https://www.strava.com/activities/1398679146


----------



## rivers (9 Feb 2018)

I pulled the bike out of the shed this morning, brought it around the side of the house, and started to fix lights and computer, only to notice the rear wheel was completely flat :-/. As I was already running late, I had to take the motorbike in this morning. And now I'm cold


----------



## Maz (9 Feb 2018)

On a dual-carriageway this morning and a van carrying a pile of wooden fence panels overtakes me.
As he pulls in infront of me, the panel on the top of the pile catches the wind and flips up, flies in the air, just missing my head.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Feb 2018)

Maz said:


> On a dual-carriageway this morning and a van carrying a pile of wooden fence panels overtakes me.
> As he pulls in infront of me, the panel on the top of the pile catches the wind and flips up, flies in the air, just missing my head.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Feb 2018)

Grotty out this morning. Go caught in the rain for the first part of cycle commute to the station. Fortunately the rain abated for the second part from the station to work.

Witnessed a couple of right numpty motons this morning. One of the got peeved that the other had pulled in front of him. Cue lots of revving, skidding and gesticulations between the 2 drivers. They were so in their own pathetic little world that they were a danger to themselves and others, including me who had swerve out of the way when one got too close. Bloody planks.


----------



## C R (9 Feb 2018)

Maz said:


> On a dual-carriageway this morning and a van carrying a pile of wooden fence panels overtakes me.
> As he pulls in infront of me, the panel on the top of the pile catches the wind and flips up, flies in the air, just missing my head.


Did you report them? Carrying an unsecured load like that is a serious offence.


----------



## Maz (9 Feb 2018)

C R said:


> Did you report them? Carrying an unsecured load like that is a serious offence.


No I didn't. I saw them pull over then One guy got out of the van and walked back to pick up the panel from the road, the other guy looked like he was trying to secure the load. They said oh sorry about that. I rode on.


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Feb 2018)

rivers said:


> I pulled the bike out of the shed this morning, brought it around the side of the house, and started to fix lights and computer, only to notice the rear wheel was completely flat :-/. As I was already running late, I had to take the motorbike in this morning. And now I'm cold


annoying-that happened to me too after work last night (I did one of my quickest tube changes though).


----------



## ManiaMuse (9 Feb 2018)

Ride home yesterday was a right drag into a stiff headwind. Not gusty, just constant, annoying wind.

Of course by this morning it had managed to do a complete 180 and be a stiff headwind in the opposite direction...

Let's see what mood the wind is in by the time I cycle home.


----------



## straas (9 Feb 2018)

Dress down at work today - I'm still on the MTB, think I'll commute home in my 'normal' clothes for a change, the mudguards I bodged on seem to be doing a cracking job.


----------



## hennbell (9 Feb 2018)

Wind kicked up today was fortunately a tail wind. Got to work a little faster I think, but due to the fact the Garmin froze up so I don't really know. -23C with a 30kph wind. My winter cycling gear is top class but my left nostril has a hint of frost bite. Not looking forward to the bike ride home. 

Temperature with wind chill is reported at -40C, but I can never get my mind around how they come to that number.
Next Tuesday the forecast has us at a balmy -2C almost shorts weather!


----------



## Jenkins (10 Feb 2018)

Missed a couple of days this week as I was working away - beautiful cold, crisp mornings which would have been perfect for a ride, but the traffic on the A41 around Bicester...

Back to normal today however - more rain on the way in and a stiff North Westerly on the way home. Need to change the brake blocks yet again thanks to the cr4p state of the roads.


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Feb 2018)

Really quite chilly this morning when I left home at 0530hrs. At least it was dry though, which doesn't look like it's going to be th ecase come going home time


----------



## Bazzer (12 Feb 2018)

Better than rain, but not by much.
First 8 or so miles, the roads were untreated and what patches were not ice, were covered in a layer of frozen snow. Also got caught in a hail shower. Once on suburban roads there was a noticeable increase in temperature and although the snow still remained, it was much softer and due to traffic, was forming slush on the roads. The overwhelming majority of traffic either accepted or appreciated why I was cycling in the channel created by car tyres and gave me plenty of room as they passed. But had a couple of dickheads, a lorry driver in particular who didn't give me room and whose tyres ran straight through the slush in the middle of the lane, with the inevitable splashing.


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Feb 2018)

Ice ice baby !

Lovely sunny morning but very glad of the Schwalbe winter studs. Sometimes you get forced onto the icy bits by oncoming cars. Came a cropper at this spot a couple of years ago.


----------



## si_c (12 Feb 2018)

Steady run in this morning, most of the way in was treated, but there were a couple of roundabouts with a lot of ice in the gutter, and the last section downhill into work I was mostly riding on a thick half-refrozen slush.


----------



## palinurus (12 Feb 2018)

Crunchy studded tyre commute today (only really needed for the first bit where I cut through some minor roads though)


----------



## Dec66 (12 Feb 2018)

Bright and sunny, if chilly, ride in this morning, enlivened by a nobber in an M-Class Merc on Denmark Hill, who pulled across me to turn right from the opposite side of the road, without looking, whilst on his phone, as I was descending. The crisp morning air was shattered by working class Merseyside invective.

Having spent ages ripping up the roads around Dulwich Village, it seems that TFL and/or Southwark Council have got a bit bored, so they are doing it again. This means that both my routes home (the other being through Forest Hill) now have road closures on them. This is rather irksome.


----------



## KneesUp (12 Feb 2018)

Swapped wheels before setting off - slicks for 'mud' tyres because we live at the bottom of a short steep hill that becomes a long steep hill downwards to the main road once you get to the top, and the whole lot was covered in snow that had frozen then got fresh snow on top before just begining to melt.

It would have been quicker to just walk to the main road as everywhere else is fine. Enjoyed the buzz of tread blocks on tarmac for the first five minutes.


----------



## Tom B (12 Feb 2018)

Not today's commute but last week decided to take the scenic route home which takes me over a golf course (via paths and roads) and into the sheep fields and onto a bridleway. Half way along the path turns into a road for access to a house, halfway along this driveway, is a gate to keep the golfers off the sheep field. The gate is kept closed.

As I approached a horse rider was remounting her nag, upon seeing me she moved to the middle of the road and stuck her crop out. As I approached she bengan shouting at me to "slow down you ignorant person" "give me some space" etc etc. I told her that i didnt speak English (my standard response) and carried on, as she continued to gob off looking behind her as her horse walked off onto the golf course.

Now the surface of the road is full of gritty gravel, off camber and I was approaching a dead stop on skinnyish wheels. Fast i was not. I've just had a look at the GPS track which shows that I slowed from 19mph to 9mph, then as i approached the gate 4mph! I think this was perfectly acceptable and i've ridden a fair few horses.

I wonder if crazy horselady moves closer to joggers and screams at them to slow down? I think the horse was more likely to by put on edge and spooked by her anxious state and yelling! Rather than my 9mph decreasing to 4mph speed.


----------



## Hop3y (12 Feb 2018)

I opted to walk after getting stuck on the M65 last night.


----------



## Tom B (12 Feb 2018)

I put the snow tyres on! I cycled to work. Best twenty quid ice spent.


----------



## skudupnorth (12 Feb 2018)

No snow tyres for me.... actually no gears either


----------



## Dec66 (12 Feb 2018)

Oh, this is marvellous... Second near miss in one day, this time coming down Westwood Hill from Crystal Palace, private hire driver in a black Zafira, pulled out from the kerb, no signal, and obviously no checking the mirror as he pulled out right in front of me.

I fear The Reaper is hovering.


----------



## si_c (13 Feb 2018)

Got a bit wet on the way in this morning. Also had a convoy of white vans go past, none of which gave me more than about 18" space. Bellends.


----------



## Leaway2 (13 Feb 2018)

A strong head wind all the way. Strength sapping.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2018)

Leaway2 said:


> A strong head wind all the way. Strength sapping.


Other way round for me.. was blown to work.
Will make for a tough commute home.


----------



## Siclo (13 Feb 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Other way round for me.. was blown to work.
> Will make for a tough commute home.



You might get lucky, 180 degree turnaround forecast in Manchester, so that's me and probably @Leaway2 grovelling home as well


----------



## Leaway2 (13 Feb 2018)

Siclo said:


> You might get lucky, 180 degree turnaround forecast in Manchester, so that's me and probably @Leaway2 grovelling home as well


Looking forward to that, NOT.


----------



## Arjimlad (13 Feb 2018)

A bit wet and a headwind for half the ride in today. Too many mobile phone addicts causing a nuisance whilst driving. Last night's idiot failed to appreciate that a narrowing road left insufficient room for him to drive next to my back wheel, he came very close to clipping the wheel & I had to put my hand out to gesture for more room. All a bit trying really


----------



## tallliman (13 Feb 2018)

Decided after a couple of positive weekends riding to test my knee and ride in regardless. Ride in was nice with a tailwind and then after missing the one direct train home for the hour, ride home with a tailwind. Not fast, not too fun at low speed but I did it.


----------



## 13 rider (13 Feb 2018)

tallliman said:


> Decided after a couple of positive weekends riding to test my knee and ride in regardless. Ride in was nice with a tailwind and then after missing the one direct train home for the hour, ride home with a tailwind. Not fast, not too fun at low speed but I did it.


Well done hope the knees ok


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2018)

Siclo said:


> You might get lucky, 180 degree turnaround forecast in Manchester, so that's me and probably @Leaway2 grovelling home as well




You know what, the return home really wasn't that bad. A little surprised at that.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Feb 2018)

Just left work this afternoon and riding up Sea Road in Felixstowe - a decent tailwind but taking it carefully due to pedestrians and the 13 side roads from the left in under 0.75 mile, most with parking allowed almost up to the corner making them fairly blind for exiting traffic. The last thing I expected was some pillock to pull out of a parking space on the right and turn directly into one of the side roads without looking. At least the cheap disc brakes on my 13 flatbar pulled me up just in time, but with a large abount of squeal from them to alert the driver, his passenger and two kids on the back seat to my presence.


----------



## tallliman (13 Feb 2018)

13 rider said:


> Well done hope the knees ok



Cheers, I took it very easy and it feels Ok now....hopefully it'll still feel like that tomorrow


----------



## JhnBssll (13 Feb 2018)

Fast but cold ride in this morning with a decent tailwind then a slow, wet slog in to the wind all the way home 

It's character building, or at least that's what I keep telling myself...


----------



## Bazzer (14 Feb 2018)

Another hard frost at home and the frost, albeit to a declining degree, continued pretty much up to the city centre. A breeze in my face for several miles of the coldest part of the journey added to chill.
As usual none of the roads in my council's area, showed any sign of having been treated. Local roads which had been subject to four seasons in a day during recent days and flooding in the past few weeks, were therefore treacherous, with both black and white ice. Had a brown trouser moment about 5 miles into the journey on black ice, which almost caught me out. On the same stretch of derestricted road on the way home on Monday, I passed a car which had buried itself in a hedge. Its location, would suggest the icy/frozen snow surface of the morning may have played a part. So who knows what tonight's journey will bring, as the road surface was in places as bad, but appeared more benign.
First ride in some new DHB bib tights. "Reliable cold weather companion offering both warmth and comfort".... Hmm. Whilst the pad and fit is more comfortable than my Aldi waist tights, (which are probably getting a bit tired now having seen me through 3 winters), in terms of warmth, the Aldi ones win hands down.


----------



## si_c (14 Feb 2018)

Awful ride in this morning. Solid 20+mph headwind the entire way in, with gusts around 35, felt like I was making my way through treacle. One section of relatively quick road I normally do around 23mph on I was struggling to do 12.

On the upside it's looking like a solid tailwind home, although it will have eased off a bit by this afternoon.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Feb 2018)

Seems we are a little bit lucky down here in the SE. Overnight rain had cleared, not too cold and very little wind to call of. Though the roads are fairly mucky. As soon as I got to work I get down with the rags to wipe down and clean the bike.
It made for a very nice, enjoyable commute in this morning. Chatting with a fellow regular cycle commuter on the way.

However... the weather for the commute home later today is not looking great.... we'll see.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (14 Feb 2018)

Cold this morning -3 one of the work lads said, walked the bike out of the village until I got onto the main road I didn't fancy wiping out at the bottom of the hill!


----------



## Leaway2 (14 Feb 2018)

On the whole it was dry, but where puddles had formed, they were frozen. I had to keep aye out for any standing water in the road that was frozen. 
It didn’t feel all that cold though. There was very little traffic on the road. Probably still scraping their cars .


----------



## biggs682 (14 Feb 2018)

Tried a different footpath route yesterday and could not believe the amount of dog p@@ along it , will avoid that route for the future and stick to my normal one


----------



## palinurus (14 Feb 2018)

Wet, cold, headwind. fark that shoot.


----------



## palinurus (14 Feb 2018)

Can't believe I rode in that. I need to get some peanut butter from the Stop'n'Shop and I don't even want to jog the few yards down the road to get it.

Maybe if I add some beer to the list I can get up some motivation.


----------



## palinurus (14 Feb 2018)

Next door have been getting some fencing done, the alleyway is a quagmire- just about got in without losing a cycling shoe in it. The cat'll probably get trenchfoot.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Feb 2018)

Blimey that was windy. 7-8 mph on the flat at some points


----------



## 13 rider (14 Feb 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Blimey that was windy. 7-8 mph on the flat at some points


Agreed brutal ride home tonight


----------



## ianrauk (14 Feb 2018)

Well that was a vile commute home tonight. Strong winds, freezing cold rain and very dark. Not nice.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Feb 2018)

I had the semi-regular driver trying to overtake me, onto the bridge, on Monday morning
I had already crossed where the white stop-line was, & following the central divider

Said chump, in yes!!, a B*W 3-series, tried to overtake on the bridge, I saw his wing in my peripheral vision, as he tried it
Sadly, he (presumably?) didn't want to stop after the bridge, for a genteel discussion

https://www.instantstreetview.com/@53.704021,-1.4615,259.52h,-10.23p,1z

I have actually had drivers in smaller cars attempt an overtake on the bridge, in the days before I'd actually take the centre-line


Prior to that point, on my journey to work (or out in that direction), this is another pinch-point
There's invariably cars parked to the left (on right, it's detached & semis, that have drives)
Generally someone will endeavour to try & overtake, as I'm passing parked vehicles, so they're entirely over the white-line, on essentially a blind corner, with no idea what's coming in the other direction
https://www.instantstreetview.com/@53.705214,-1.43575,282.14h,-5.33p,1z


Even riding on the white-line still dictates some over-takes
Sometimes a waved arm, in a "Get Back!!" gesture works, sometimes not


----------



## Jenkins (14 Feb 2018)

As per almost everybody's comments - bloody strong and cold headwind picked up for large parts of the homewards commute after a relatively pleasant early morning ride in. 

Today's idiot was the woman who drove OUT of the car park in Highfield Road desite the directional arrows and clear "IN ONLY" in large letters on the road and proceeded to drive the wrong way up the one way road.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Feb 2018)

Jenkins said:


> Today's idiot was the woman who drove OUT of the car park in Highfield Road desite the directional arrows and clear "IN ONLY" in large letters on the road and proceeded to drive the wrong way up the one way road.



We have _plenty_ who do that, on a singe-carriageway section, that is the 'blue-light' approach to A&E


----------



## John_S (14 Feb 2018)

Sympathies with everybody above because yes I wholeheartedly agree that it was a thoroughly miserable commute home today!

At least I was psychologically prepared for it because I had looked at the forecast this morning so I knew that the rain & wind were on their way. However that didn't make going out in it anymore pleasant.

It was an absolute downpour with sting winds blowing cold rain right in my face.

And just to make matters worse for some reason my Alfine IGH decided that it would choose today to play up and constantly slip out of gear which when I was already soaking wet & fed up was just the icing on the cake.

Lets keep our fingers crossed for some better weather for the remainder of the week!

John


----------



## JhnBssll (14 Feb 2018)

Yeah properly grim this evening. Today was the first time I've ever had to pedal _down_ the big hill - the headwind was that strong I genuinely would have stopped otherwise  Quite unpleasant  Day off tomorrow though so might get out on one of the other bicycles for a change


----------



## rivers (15 Feb 2018)

Got my first visit from the p*ncture fairy while on my way to work today. Not bad going for over 5000 miles (previous p*nctures had been pulling bike out of the shed and on the turbo of all places). Luckily, the sun was shining and there was a bit of pavement for me to work on.


----------



## vickster (15 Feb 2018)

Lovely morning in SW London after all of yesterday’s rain. 

Ended up Cycling the 9.8 miles to Putney rather than the 4.5 to Wimbledon tube

Very light traffic thanks to half term actually made it a pleasure  even Putney Bridge wasn’t too busy


----------



## bonker (15 Feb 2018)

vickster said:


> Lovely morning in SW London after all of yesterday’s rain.
> 
> Ended up Cycling the 9.8 miles to Putney rather than the 4.5 to Wimbledon tube
> 
> Very light traffic thanks to half term actually made it a pleasure  even Putney Bridge wasn’t too busy


Indeed Vickster,
I don't think Tooting has ever been so pleasant as it was on this sunny, half term morning


----------



## Hop3y (15 Feb 2018)

Windy windy windy last night on the "Straight Mile" on my canal commute. Even blew a wall over - rock climbing on the towpath with the bike on the back!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1407414482


----------



## skudupnorth (15 Feb 2018)

It was a grim one yesterday but I still prefer cycling than being stuck in gridlock  Need to get some fun miles in next week,nearly all of this years mileage is commuter !


----------



## Arjimlad (15 Feb 2018)

Today, I found out that my Giant TCR fits in the back of our Hyundai i10 with the seats down & the passenger seat fully forward without taking any of the wheels off the bike !

After dropping the said i10 for a service & MOT I then rode the 5 miles or so to work in the sunshine. Five minutes after arriving at the office it was lashing down


----------



## Thomson (15 Feb 2018)

Got to work this morning a total joy took it real easy goin down the hill. tonight after a hour late in a rush to get home left the yard and it was mega windy. Tongue was stuck to forehead after a few minutes. 

Still a dream. :-)


----------



## Hop3y (16 Feb 2018)

Been chasing a bloke on the climb up the old railway line thats now been made into a walkway/cyclepath. He's beaten me all week. Caught him up today and he burned me off. Realised he's on a snazzy eMountain Bike

https://www.strava.com/activities/1409778903


----------



## Shut Up Legs (16 Feb 2018)

Trains on the main line between where I live and where I work were badly delayed today for <insert lame excuse here>.

Oh, wait, I forgot to mention: because I've bicycle-commuted on every working day for almost 8 years, this little disaster didn't affect me one jot!


----------



## si_c (16 Feb 2018)

Got the train to work today as going out after work, delayed by 5 minutes. Every. Single. Time.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Feb 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Trains on the main line between where I live and where I work were badly delayed today for <insert lame excuse here>.
> 
> Oh, wait, I forgot to mention: because I've bicycle-commuted on every working day for almost 8 years, this little disaster didn't affect me one jot!




For the last 13 years I have been cycle commuting all the way to work.
Now I have moved further away from my work place I have to do the Bike/Train/Bike thing.
It's not great


----------



## cosmicbike (16 Feb 2018)

Chilly start today with the odd patch of ice here and there, found my Thinsulate hat in the drawer this moring as the woolly one seems to be leaking heat (either that, or having my hair shaved off is making me feel the cold....)
Week off next week


----------



## ianrauk (16 Feb 2018)

What a beautiful, gorgeous, bright, crisp, blue sky sunny morning. Makes all crap weather during the past couple of months a distant memory. Fingers crossed we will see less precipitation from now on. It's days like this that makes the cycle commute all that much better.


----------



## Bazzer (19 Feb 2018)

Mist for several miles. Fog for a few less. Rain throughout; light, then heavy then light again. Heating still on at work, so up with the thermostat on a couple of radiators and see if I can get my washing line of clothes dry before the office starts to fill up. 
Bike is going to need more than a baby wipe when I get home.


----------



## rivers (19 Feb 2018)

Something in my shed is causing punctures... No cycle commute today :-(


----------



## Hop3y (19 Feb 2018)

Slight rain bt warm this morning. Got my PB going into work - felt good.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1415126127


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2018)

Back to cold and wet this morning. After the weekends most glorious sunny weather.. it does come as a little bit of a shock.


----------



## si_c (19 Feb 2018)

Lovely run in this morning, very slight tailwind, and relatively clear roads meant I averaged just under 20mph for the first time for a while on the way in. Bumped into one of the regular commuters so had company for a short while, then his rear mech seized up and he had to bail for the train, more or less at the exact same point it happened to me a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Sixmile (19 Feb 2018)

Mild, no wind, light traffic and as straight forward a 12.4 miles as you could wish for.


----------



## skudupnorth (19 Feb 2018)

Fine rain ! The type that wets you through


----------



## Bazzer (19 Feb 2018)

Sometimes one has great commutes, others merge into one another and some are downright sh1te, for whatever reason. And tonight's definitely fell into the latter category.
Started about 3/4 mile into the journey home, with some woman in a Mini cutting across me and the unbroken white lines of the cycle lane, just to get into a left filter lane at some traffic lights. Seemingly totally oblivious to, or at least refusing to acknowledge my shouting as she sped off as I drew level with her.,
Half a mile or so later, pulled up at some lights next to a tram stop. On my right was a woman in a BMW with her car part way across the unbroken white line of the cycle lane and crossing into the ASL. Looked into her car and she had sandwich betwixt hand and mouth, with others on her lap. Lights change and I'm thinking "Is she driving one handed?" So briefly am looking right, just as I cross the tram lines which merge from the tram stop onto the main road and quickly discover I haven't got the angle right. Next thing I am on the deck in the accumulated mud and dirt.
A mile or so later have an altercation with a dick in a Volkswagen van, cutting across the unbroken white line of the cycle lane.
15 miles later some lard arse in a Range Rover decides at a mini roundabout that priority is left to right and not the other way around. Luckily the spidey senses hadn't disappeared completely despite the adrenaline dropping off and hip and elbow stinging a lot.
Damage
Bike: Apart from the cockpit being mud spattered and bar tape looking crap, mainly from my gloves getting covered mud, the main damage is the clear plastic over the Sora levers has been smashed off on the right side.
Clothing: Jacket sleeve holed in two places and one of two gloves (which I nearly didn't wear because of being too warm) holed.
Self: Bruised and grazed hip. Elbow bruised, bloodied and raw. Both now basting in sudocreme.

Might be bike, train, bike tomorrow as I suspect I might be bit sore.


----------



## si_c (19 Feb 2018)

Great run home tonight, mostly clear skies, nice sunset. And knocked 4s off my PR on a short, but quite steep climb, not much, but normally takes around a minute to get up. Proper chuffed.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2018)

So the rainy commute count for last year was for a total of 31 rides.
So far this year I have had 14 rainy commutes. And it's looking yuk for tomorrow too.


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Feb 2018)

Nice misty ride in slightly spoilt by a driver who decided to barge past the cyclists who had filtered to the front of the traffic queue. I noted that the same car passed me too close in November last year so have decided to upload the footage & report the driver. Maybe a few words of advice might change his/her attitude.


----------



## tallliman (20 Feb 2018)

ianrauk said:


> So the rainy commute count for last year was for a total of 31 rides.
> So far this year I have had 14 rainy commutes. And it's looking yuk for tomorrow too.



Let's hope that means a good summer is in prospect!


----------



## Sixmile (20 Feb 2018)

I got a proper old fashioned drenching on the way home last night. Dark, windy and diagonal rain, the unholy trinity. 

This morning the roads were wet but just a light drizzle. Traffic was heavier than yesterday for whatever reason, but I enjoy someone passing me on a country road and then I pass them 10 minutes later in the town.


----------



## si_c (20 Feb 2018)

Another mostly tailwind in today, so a pretty swift run in again, but otherwise uneventful.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (20 Feb 2018)

Ok, so finally my first post here because FIRST COMMUTE, YAAAAAAAAY!!!!! It was super warm today (supposed to be back down to freezing again tomorrow night, gotta enjoy it while I can!) and it had rained heavily yesterday but the roads were good. A few big puddles but my new fenders kept everything clean  I hadn't ridden the route before as I have no spare time but it goes along a trail I am unfamiliar with and found really pretty, alongside a traintrack and then through a little quiet neighborhood before getting back onto the busy city roads. I normally drive on the expressways and they are not nearly as pretty. 

I had two people honk at me on the main road by my house (and one lady actually yelled at me 'There's no f*in bike lane here!' to which I replied 'I am a f*in vehicle!!!') but other than that traffic was good. My Google maps decided to turn itself off halfway here (phone was in my bra so I could hear its directions) and I ended up a little off-track because I went about a mile past my turn thinking that I should still be going straight on this new trail before realizing I had no idea where I was and was in the woods somewhere! Still, I had left very early since I hadn't ridden the route before so backtacking was inconvenient but I still made it with plenty of time to clean up and clocked in early. 

Downsides: new rack held my bag well, but I had tied my jacket around my waist since there was a possibility of rain, and ended up getting too hot from it. Also forgot my water bottle so of course once I realized that my throat instantly became the Sahara desert. Wasn't able to easily lock my bike up here at work but made the best of a difficult situation and made her as secure as I can, I'll keep ckecking on her throughout the day. I will need to figure something out, maybe a big motorcycle chain around the guardrail!

Overall it was a great success, I felt good and my helmet hair actually looks fabulous! I mildly gloated to my boss walking in with my helmet and complaining about parking because he mocked me about it yesterday and told me that he didn't think I could ride in. I showed his pansy azz! He asked how long it took me and I told him about half an hour, so 10 or 15 minutes longer than driving, and he exclaimed how awful it was to take so much longer to get here and the fresh air and exercise weren't worth it.  Nevertheless I feel accomplished and am looking forward to the ride home tonight!


----------



## ianrauk (20 Feb 2018)

Well, add another 2 wet rides to this years rainy commute total. 
I think this years is going to be a record for wet commutes.


----------



## Arjimlad (20 Feb 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> Nice misty ride in slightly spoilt by a driver who decided to barge past the cyclists who had filtered to the front of the traffic queue. I noted that the same car passed me too close in November last year so have decided to upload the footage & report the driver. Maybe a few words of advice might change his/her attitude.



And yes, he's getting a warning from the Police about his driving around cyclists. Hopefully one more driver re-educated ?


----------



## ADarkDraconis (21 Feb 2018)

So for the commute home... *sigh* After my boss concernedly asked if I was ok riding home in the dark he watched me put my lights on and made sure I was on my way safely (see, he's not always a jerk) but only after commenting on 'how long it takes to get ready' (unlocking, strapping my bag and lock down, and attaching lights is like two minutes.) I pointed out that he uses his prissy electric start and has his car run for much longer than that before he drives home when it is cold out. He agreed and then said that he wished he had my determination!  So then off I went.

First I hadn't adjusted my bag onto my rack well enough (it is just a sling backpack and I strapped it on to improvise, I haven't gotten my panniers yet) so a ways down the road I noticed it had fallen askew and was hanging off, stopped to fix it. Not a big deal but I just couldn't get it as secure as the trip to work so I was paranoid and had to keep checking on it. 

I then had to stop at a red light to turn left and got in the left turn only lane, and waited, and waited, and waited. I sat there and watched that light for about 8 minutes while cars whizzed past and realized that the sensor for the light must be set to detect the weight of a car instead of set on a timer. I gave up waiting and dismountes, running across along the walkway when there was a gap, and remounted on the sidewalk, then merged back into traffic.

The main road here is littered with potholes and increasingly bumpy, and going over a small uneven patch my new Bontager Flare taillight (picked up on clearance at the LBS!) flies off of the back rack light bracket and skitters across the road clip and all! I heard it and knew what it was instantly, so I pulled over and lay my bike down, then played Frogger to get it back (it still works!) I clipped it to my backpack, realized it is covered by my jacket tied around my waist, and proceed anyway because my sturdy cheapo lights on my seat stays are enough. I still kept reaching back to check and make sure it is still there as well.

Once I got off the roads and onto the trail it is super dark and I was the only one out on it, kinda spooky. My light does a good job (I got a Cygolite after seeing it praised here on the forums, can't say enough good things about it!) and I had no trouble seeing the trail but the trees and seclusion made me wary. However, I saw three bunnies and that made me happy!!! Not only were they adorable, but bunnies wouldn't hang around if there were serial killers or something, right? I got to a slightly damp/sandy place that looks like it floods and the tires kept wanting to skid. I shifted down and was fine after getting on dry gravel. 

Back on familiar roads in my neighborhood, everyone gave me space and all is quiet. I saw another biker (a kid from around the block) on his way to the corner store with no lights and almost ran into him as he didn't stop at the stop sign. I said hello but did not lecture him on safety even though my motherly instinct was strong. 

Got home tired and discouraged at my mistakes, but pleased that I made it. Even though beer gives me heartburn these days, I am having a lovely cold banana bread beer! Cheers, everyone


----------



## Bazzer (21 Feb 2018)

Really enjoyed that ride in. 
No dickheads, still morning and air temperature just right for faster riding without getting sweaty. Legs felt strong, although hip still a bit sore from the off the other day. And a bonus was passing my first 1,000 miles of the year. I know there are others who would have passed it long since, but it is the earliest in the year I have crossed that barrier.


----------



## gaijintendo (21 Feb 2018)

Had a chat with a dog walker who was upset that no cyclists aside from me thank her for holding her dogs to one side of the canal path. Cue a cyclist slowing and saying "thank you" as I set off.

Managed to mung my chain up though. New chain and chainset, hopefully that's all...


----------



## Sixmile (21 Feb 2018)

Cold start but dry roads and even more traffic than yesterday to pass. I had a few more than usual bus lane encroachers, who veered in front of me with no warning. The temptation of a clear bus lane is just to great for some motorists! Not quite as impressive as above but this morning sees me pass the 500 mile mark for the year.


----------



## si_c (21 Feb 2018)

Third rapid commute in a row. Nice weather again, not too cold, about 5°, still half term as well, so hardly any cars on the road.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Feb 2018)

Hooray, at last, nice dry roads and a lovely sunrise. It was a nice blue sky, chilly commute this morning. Long term weather forecast is for the same for at least a couple of weeks. Fingers crossed that is the case.
The continual wet weather is really starting to get me down now. I've not known anything like it in recent years.


----------



## JhnBssll (21 Feb 2018)

Cold ride in this morning! Had an interesting incident when a chap let me pull into the right hand lane approaching a roundabout then obviously decided he wanted to be in front so proceeded to undertake me on the roundabout... Imagine my glee when I spotted the pillock pulling in to my works car park just round the corner I immediately noticed a company name emblazoned on his top as he exited the car so I dropped their office an email when I got to my desk  Apparently he's very sorry


----------



## Bazzer (21 Feb 2018)

Have to say after the bad commute home a couple of days ago, the last two journeys home have been the best of the year so far. Half term; just getting the timing right; planets aligning; whatever, I don't care. I'll take it every time.
Pleasant late afternoon sunshine, cool air, no wind or rain, traffic considerably lighter, courteous drivers, plenty in the legs if the need arose. Commutes to savour and to try to banish the memories of the all too frequent this winter's wet and windy ones.


----------



## tallliman (21 Feb 2018)

Keep it up @ADarkDraconis!!

Little to report from my commute today apart from the fact I managed it and the knee feels ok!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Feb 2018)

Got home tonight, jumped off the bike to turn off the rear lights, both of them were off. I'd ridden 20 miles in the dark on them 

Luckily a fair bit of the route was cycle paths but I did do a few miles on Melton Road, surprised I never got abuse from any drivers.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (22 Feb 2018)

Definite drop in temperature this morning compared to the rest of the week, fair bit if for this morning but luckily the roads were quiet.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Feb 2018)

Now this is more like it. Nice, dry and a cold nip in the air. It makes for a very nice commute. Most enjoyable. Had a bit of a northerly headwind giving me jip but will mean a nice gentle push home.


----------



## Sixmile (22 Feb 2018)

Decent conditions but my legs felt that this morning. Quite a slow ride in but I think I'll have a wee bit of wind behind me on the way home later, and it's got nothing to do with what I'm having for lunch.


----------



## hennbell (22 Feb 2018)

Big indicator that spring is on the way, first morning commute where I had to wear sunglasses.

Big indicator that spring is not as close as I think, was -29C yesterday with a windchill -40. I left the bicycle at home and went for coffee before heading to work.


----------



## dhd.evans (22 Feb 2018)

I just love drivers who aren't sure how red lights function:


----------



## ianrauk (22 Feb 2018)

hennbell said:


> Big indicator that spring is on the way, first morning commute where I had to wear sunglasses.
> 
> Big indicator that spring is not as close as I think, was -29C yesterday with a windchill -40. I left the bicycle at home and went for coffee before heading to work.




Not fingerless glove weather yet then?


----------



## Thomson (22 Feb 2018)

Great cycle to work today. Much lighter these last few mornings. Out of town down the slope and can see hills for miles one side and the other a few hills and then the coast. 
Birds singing as I get the bike out the shed. 
Started seeing a few more cyclists this week aswell. 
Few more guys at work cycling in now. One guy does 10 miles most days another guy does 18 miles there and back everyday. 

Good day :-).


----------



## Randombiker9 (22 Feb 2018)

to be honest had a close call with a coach but i don't know if this was my fault or the drivers fault or both because.

it's hard to explain but it's a weird layout:




That's the layout

So basically i was about to turn. (The RC random cyclist just said to go) So i just went forward and as the bus was blocking the view. So it looked clear for me to turn that's when i noticed the coach and it randomly just stopped in the middle of the road even though i stopped to let it go pass (it wasn't indicating and from the wheels it looked like he was going straight into the pavement towards the other cyclist if he was going to turn shouldn't the indicators been on by then? So i had to go round him because i couldn't go any other way except straight because i wasnt sure what he was doing.
ps CRSH means coach randomly stops here

So any ideas?

ps but least some drivers are fine like as i was in bus lane another bus was in 2nd lane but he just came from a roundabout and he was about to switch lanes but i think he checked his mirrors because when he noticed me he slowed down and didn't switch lanes till traffic light changed green.


----------



## confusedcyclist (23 Feb 2018)

Maybe it's just me getting tired at the end of the week, but it felt cold today.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Feb 2018)

confusedcyclist said:


> Maybe it's just me getting tired at the end of the week, but it felt cold today.




Nope, it is bleedin' cold.
Great cycling weather though.


----------



## Sixmile (23 Feb 2018)

First road bike commute of the year and still I felt sluggish. I obviously have gotten used to the comfort of the hybrid as that was an uncomfortable ride in! The good news is the forecast is for an 18mph tailwind on the way home tonight!


----------



## C R (23 Feb 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Nope, it is bleedin' cold.
> Great cycling weather though.


The change in temperature was quite sudden. Yesterday morning was mild, so left my neck warmer at home. The evening was COLD by the time I got home I couldn't feel my ears. 

Working from home today, so I am admiring the frost on the fields without freezing my fingers and ears.


----------



## si_c (23 Feb 2018)

Bit nippier this morning, -2°C when I got to work. Fairly steady ride in though, despite the slight headwind, and every fscking traffic light being red. Was 10mins late for my 9am meeting.


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 Feb 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Tried a different footpath route yesterday and could not believe the amount of dog p@@ along it , will avoid that route for the future and stick to my normal one


You wonder what some of these people feed their mutts on sometimes, and if they've been taking dogwalking lessons from Stevie Wonder (who must be a busy man giving all those private driving lessons as well).


----------



## Randombiker9 (24 Feb 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> You wonder what some of these people feed their mutts on sometimes, and if they've been taking dogwalking lessons from Stevie Wonder (who must be a busy man giving all those private driving lessons as well).


I have to deal with dog and duck poo when i cycle


----------



## si_c (25 Feb 2018)

Part of my extended commute home leads me along a path through a sheep field. I often ride back with a friend and a rule of thumb is don't open your mouth if it's been raining, especially if you're at the back. 

It's pretty grim.


----------



## Bazzer (26 Feb 2018)

Did not feel as cold as I had been expecting, although I suspect that may in part have been psychological, due to the dry air and frost being visible only in certain places such as the local road flooded twice every day by a farmer.
Monday morning legs, coupled with most of the journey into the breeze, made it harder work. More traffic, possibly signifying the end of half term holidays. 
Saw the break of dawn for the first time in months on a commute.


----------



## captain nemo1701 (26 Feb 2018)

Coming home up the Bristol railway Path on Friday evening, just thinking it was a nice commute, crescent moon in the sky, then got onto the flat section in Fishponds and had to swerve to avoid some twat racing an off road motorbike along the path. Must have been doing about 40mph, no lights...


----------



## Sixmile (26 Feb 2018)

My better half ran the car dry on Saturday night and had to be recovered to a mechanics. Not so bad, but my bike, lights and clothing from Fridays commute is in the back of the car. Thank goodness for that second bike, a few bits of extra gear, lights that I hadn't used yet and a helmet that hasn't seen daylight in years.


----------



## si_c (26 Feb 2018)

Nice easy ride in this morning. Traffic was at it's worst, lots of queues, lovely to sail right past!


----------



## chriswoody (26 Feb 2018)

-6 and a light dusting of snow when I set off this morning. Warmed up to -2.8 this afternoon. Typical winters day here. It's looking colder over the next days though.


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Feb 2018)

ianrauk said:


> So the rainy commute count for last year was for a total of 31 rides.
> So far this year I have had 14 rainy commutes. And it's looking yuk for tomorrow too.



That's a bit dispiriting old bean. 31 in a year is not bad though. What's the least and most you've had, I know you keep goods records.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Feb 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> That's a bit dispiriting old bean. 31 in a year is not bad though. What's the least and most you've had, I know you keep goods records.



I only started noting rain days in 2012. As you can see it all pretty much similar year after year. Which isn't a huge amount considering. I do find it bizarre that 2016 & 2017 have the same amount of rainy days. 

Over all.
2012 - 45 rain commutes out of 354 commutes
2013 - 39 / 373
2014 - 45 / 378
2015 - 35 / 450
2016 - 31 / 454
2017 - 31 / 432


----------



## J1888 (26 Feb 2018)

Snowy on the way in and pretty chilly - had to make the cap kept as much snow out of my eyes as possible, but even then some got in.

Was fearing the worst on the way home but it actually felt less cold, but was much more windy than this morning.


----------



## Randombiker9 (26 Feb 2018)

I wasn’t expecting it to snow today I missed the snow just in time when I got to college on the way back I got caught 5 mins before I was back home but luckily it didn’t settle and my bike has disc brakes. 
No problems with Traffic today


----------



## ianrauk (26 Feb 2018)

Absolutely bitterly cold for the commute home. I got home just in time to beat the snow storm that's just hit and is settling. Good thing I have a day off tomorrow,. I don't fancy cycling much tomorrow if the roads are all covered in snow, mush and ice.


----------



## si_c (26 Feb 2018)

Cold cold cold. And two local authorities saw fit to spray me in the face with their gritter trucks. 

Could have been worse as one of the guys I was riding with clipped my back wheel and went down. Bit bruised and sore, but ok I think.

Combination of me braking because something plastic was flying around off the front wheel and I wasn't sure what it was, and him being too close behind. I did shout to warn, but was too quick to brake. Feel a bit bad tbh.


----------



## J1888 (26 Feb 2018)

si_c said:


> Cold cold cold. And two local authorities saw fit to spray me in the face with their gritter trucks.
> 
> Could have been worse as one of the guys I was riding with clipped my back wheel and went down. Bit bruised and sore, but ok I think.
> 
> Combination of me braking because something plastic was flying around off the front wheel and I wasn't sure what it was, and him being too close behind. I did shout to warn, but was too quick to brake. Feel a bit bad tbh.



Unfortunate, but if he was too close then he was too close. Riders on my commute do at time ride up the backside of each other even in wet/foul weather, which is just daft. 

I told a guy a few months back that he was too close to me, and just got a load of aggro - some people just ain't that smart.


----------



## si_c (26 Feb 2018)

J1888 said:


> Unfortunate, but if he was too close then he was too close. Riders on my commute do at time ride up the backside of each other even in wet/foul weather, which is just daft.
> 
> I told a guy a few months back that he was too close to me, and just got a load of aggro - some people just ain't that smart.


I know, I didn't realise he was quite so close and right behind. Still feel bad though. In fairness to him we often ride like that, fairly close up, so should have realised.


----------



## KneesUp (26 Feb 2018)

Pleased I didn't bail out today but it was straight there and back on the quickest route, not the extended journey home I was planning. It was a two-hat day, and we don't get too many of them - although oddly more as I get older ...


----------



## Bazzer (27 Feb 2018)

Surprisingly pleasant journey home last night, given half term holidays appear to have passed. Although the easterly breeze behind me for most of the journey certainly added to the enjoyment.

This morning snow 25/30mm deep at home with heavy flakes falling. Luckily the time I leave generally gives me freedom to ride where ever on the road I want, which was a big plus this morning. Once on more major roads, snow a plenty, but staying in car tracks helped, boosted by noticeably fewer cars. The big flakes of snow eased off after a three miles or so, gradually becoming smaller and for the last couple of miles, the snow was almost rain; although this has now reverted to snow again.
Weirdly, whilst bodily pleasantly warm, the air felt colder on my face as I approached the metropolis. Will need to check the computer if this was reality or whether concentrating riding on snowy roads earlier in the journey was the distraction. Although I hadn't been cold, when I arrived at work, mine and the bike's appearance suggested cold air temperature: On the bike, pretty much everything below the crossbar was covered in snow, including an attractive accumulation in the rear bottle cage. Helmet had ice on the surface between the vents and gauntlet gloves, worn because of the dire cold weather warnings, were frozen around the gauntlets.
Only two other cyclists seen. 
Bike is going to need a damn good clean tonight.


----------



## HarryTheDog (27 Feb 2018)

Not too bad down here in London on the commute, dusting of snow, no ice and plenty of grip. I was suprised to see a young girl( 8-11 maybe) walking to school in just a pair of socks, skirt, white blouse and a blazer like it was spring. I would have thought her parents would have at least make her wear a coat and tights. She did not look miserable though.


----------



## rivers (27 Feb 2018)

Even though it was a bit chilly, it was a pleasant journey in today. I had the right amount of layers on, and the hand and feet warmers in the gloves and shoes did the trick. There were even loads of families and kids out this morning. Only downside is my bike seems to be making some sort of squeaking noise... I think it's due for a service.


----------



## dhd.evans (27 Feb 2018)

Bailed today because it snowed overnight; not a big issue but also forecast to snow more during the day. Ain't risking that.


----------



## Sixmile (27 Feb 2018)

A quick look out the window this morning showed me I was good for another cold commute. I don't mind the cold, just as long as it's not cold & wet making it too slippery. I felt really fit, fast and agile even up the hills this morning, then it dawned on me that I'd a pretty decent tailwind. Such a nice change though. Managed to leave even more traffic in my wake once I got to the outskirts of the city as me and my tailwind worked together for an overall super commute!


----------



## si_c (27 Feb 2018)

-3°C this morning, so not too bad, plenty of ice in the village but once onto the main road it was more or less clear all the way in. Lots of traffic stuck in queues though. Not really sure why, the roads were gritted.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Feb 2018)

Booked today off a week ago. And good thing really.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Feb 2018)

Here in Leicester there would have been more white stuff on the road if someone dropped a bag of flour, it is cold but not anywhere near the end of the world predictions that the media keeps going on about.


----------



## Slick (27 Feb 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Here in Leicester there would have been more white stuff on the road if someone dropped a bag of flour, it is cold but not anywhere near the end of the world predictions that the media keeps going on about.


You would think it was a new phenomenon.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Feb 2018)

rivers said:


> and the hand and feet warmers in the gloves and shoes did the trick.



I use those too but find the feet warmers don't last long as they need air to work.


----------



## Maverick Goose (27 Feb 2018)

J1888 said:


> Snowy on the way in and pretty chilly - had to make the cap kept as much snow out of my eyes as possible, but even then some got in.
> 
> Was fearing the worst on the way home but it actually felt less cold, but was much more windy than this morning.


I rode from Watermillock to Penrith town centre via Tirril in just under half an hour yesterday-quicker than getting the bus! Just as well, because just after I got home , it was full on Day After Tomorrow type conditions out there... The roads seem fairly clear today, a few more snowflakes fell but at the moment it doesn't look too bad.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ku_IseK3xTc


----------



## bonker (27 Feb 2018)

No snow but -4 at 7.30 this morning. All the warm kit on so just cold toes. Pretty quiet on the A24 so a nice ride in.
Noticed a lot of drivers hadn't cleared their windows properly and with the low sun that's an issue to watch out for.

It's snowing now so I might not be so smug tonight.


----------



## skudupnorth (27 Feb 2018)

Brilliant snow ride today to avoid any gridlock !


----------



## palinurus (27 Feb 2018)

Few flurries on the way home, nothing else.


----------



## Randombiker9 (27 Feb 2018)

didnt cycle because of risk of snow


----------



## Clanghead (27 Feb 2018)

-5 degrees this morning in deepest South Central England, but no snow until I was almost home, and then only on grass not on the roads. It's been dry so far this week, so no ice yet. Which is nice.

I'm taking my work laptop home each night in case I get snowed/iced in the next day.

The cold wind does (a) make me need a wee as soon as I get to work or get home and (b) make it something of a "Search & Rescue" mission, if you get my meaning...


----------



## Slick (27 Feb 2018)

Clanghead said:


> -5 degrees this morning in deepest South Central England, but no snow until I was almost home, and then only on grass not on the roads. It's been dry so far this week, so no ice yet. Which is nice.
> 
> I'm taking my work laptop home each night in case I get snowed/iced in the next day.
> 
> The cold wind does (a) make me need a wee as soon as I get to work or get home and (b) make it something of a "Search & Rescue" mission, if you get my meaning...


----------



## Jenkins (27 Feb 2018)

Traffic was hell this morning...



One of the most fun morning commutes for a long while - wide tyred mountain bike, a few inches of fresh, soft snow, bridleways and back roads with little traffic. Extended the ride in to just under 15 miles with only the last 3 or 4 causing problems where heavy traffic had caused ruts in the snow. 
By home time of 17:30 the temperature had started to drop dramatically and the snow melt & slush had started to re-freeze so I'm glad I've got the day off on Wednesday as it looks like the morning could be pretty nasty with fresh snow currently falling on top of the sheet ice and solid slush.


----------



## Bazzer (28 Feb 2018)

A big moon in a clear sky when I left home, temperature of around -6 and with the easterly breeze in my face for most of the journey. 
Took a slightly longer route to avoid a known road wide layer of black ice caused by an overflowing drain, (reported many times to the council!) and to avoid a mile or so of unadopted road I normally use. The journey home last night showed the unadopted road to be very wet from the melting snow and with a modestly steep drop into and out of a hollow, I didn't fancy black ice on that also. 
A layer of frozen snow on the side of the road for most of the journey, so had to ride where cars had cleared the roads, but locally no signs of treated roads. Luckily I had to stop at only three sets of lights, because even for those brief periods, it was clear my legs were generating only just enough heat to keep my body warm. So perhaps my jacket under my waterproof might have been a more sensible option. Left foot toes were starting to feel cold by the time I arrived at work.
Courteous driver for once on a mini roundabout, where previously drivers first thing in the morning don't give a stuff. This morning's RLJer, a heavily laden artic.
Two other cyclists, both illuminated.


----------



## I like Skol (28 Feb 2018)

A bit late posting this but got knocked off on my way home on Monday night! Still in hospital and bike is with the police, I think it might be a write-off! My beloved carbon GT Grade


----------



## dan_bo (28 Feb 2018)

I like Skol said:


> A bit late posting this but got knocked off on my way home on Monday night! Still in hospital and bike is with the police, I think it might be a write-off! My beloved carbon GT Grade


farksake


----------



## Arjimlad (28 Feb 2018)

I like Skol said:


> A bit late posting this but got knocked off on my way home on Monday night! Still in hospital and bike is with the police, I think it might be a write-off! My beloved carbon GT Grade



Bums ! 

What happened ? How are you getting on ?


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Feb 2018)

I like Skol said:


> A bit late posting this but got knocked off on my way home on Monday night! Still in hospital and bike is with the police, I think it might be a write-off! My beloved carbon GT Grade



Hope it's not serious for you bud, what's up? I don't wear a helmet but a mate at work keeps badgering me about it. He's a very accomplished rider who competes too. He's had 3 off in the last 3-4 years where he's hit his head. One where a car pulled across him while he was at 20mph and he flew over the bonnet hitting his head on the windscreen. And recently a pedestrian stepped out into his path from between cars. He hit the deck and was unconscious for 90 seconds and didn't know where he was or why when he came round.

He's making me think.


----------



## confusedcyclist (28 Feb 2018)

Delivering cake this morning for charity bake event. Had a right laugh with these Marathon Winter tyres. Over taking stranded cars basically the whole 1 hour journey. 2 wheels powered by human muscle reigned supreme today!


----------



## I like Skol (28 Feb 2018)

dan_bo said:


> farksake


I know, its my best bike!


----------



## I like Skol (28 Feb 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> Bums !
> 
> What happened ? How are you getting on ?


I'm fine. Fractured skull and neck broken in two places but my dashing good looks survived!


----------



## confusedcyclist (28 Feb 2018)

I like Skol said:


> I'm fine. Fractured skull and neck broken in two places but my dashing good looks survived!


GW Soon @I like Skol


----------



## I like Skol (28 Feb 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Hope it's not serious for you bud, what's up? I don't wear a helmet but a mate at work keeps badgering me about it. He's a very accomplished rider who competes too. He's had 3 off in the last 3-4 years where he's hit his head. One where a car pulled across him while he was at 20mph and he flew over the bonnet hitting his head on the windscreen. And recently a pedestrian stepped out into his path from between cars. He hit the deck and was unconscious for 90 seconds and didn't know where he was or why when he came round.
> 
> He's making me think.


The 'helmet' thing has been mentioned multiple times so far. I'm not going to turn this into a helmet debate on the forum but at this point I think my injuries wouldn't have been much different if I had been wearing one, except maybe my neck/spine damage could have been worse??? Who knows, I don't regret not wearing one and at this point don't have an inclination to start wearing one in the future. Wife is saying different!


----------



## confusedcyclist (28 Feb 2018)

I like Skol said:


> The 'helmet' thing has been mentioned multiple times so far. I'm not going to turn this into a helmet debate on the forum but at this point I think my injuries wouldn't have been much different if I had been wearing one, except maybe my neck/spine damage could have been worse??? Who knows, I don't regret not wearing one and at this point don't have an inclination to start wearing one in the future. Wife is saying different!


Point is, your skull did was it was meant to do, and protected your brain!


----------



## Sixmile (28 Feb 2018)

I decided to drive the first few miles of the commute this morning to check the roads plus the Seasucker was still attached from a few days back. The roads looked fine so I parked the car, took the bike off the roof and got ready. After quickly losing feeling in my fingers, I got back into the car and started the engine for a bit of heat and finished getting layered up with the warmth blasting. Once on the bike I was fine but made me think what do the guys who commute in -15 regularly do for layers? There's no way I could do this kind of weather days or week on end. A very cold day or a few chilly ones is a bit of a novelty but there's no way I could be putting on 21 items of clothing (i counted what I wore today!) to ride to work. Bring on the spring!!!


----------



## Arjimlad (28 Feb 2018)

I like Skol said:


> I'm fine. Fractured skull and neck broken in two places but my dashing good looks survived!



Heal well !


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Feb 2018)

I like Skol said:


> The 'helmet' thing has been mentioned multiple times so far. I'm not going to turn this into a helmet debate on the forum but at this point I think my injuries wouldn't have been much different if I had been wearing one, except maybe my neck/spine damage could have been worse??? Who knows, I don't regret not wearing one and at this point don't have an inclination to start wearing one in the future. Wife is saying different!



No intention of having/starting a debate. I don't wear one and hate them, uncomfortable and sweaty. 

Neck and spine damage? Blimey, I hope it's minor and heals.


----------



## roadrash (28 Feb 2018)

I like Skol said:


> I'm fine. Fractured skull and neck broken in two places but my dashing good looks survived!


@feck , you don't do things by halves do you , seriously if theres owt I can do, let me know, and look after the neck and make sure you do as they tell you , trust me , I know, and I only broke it it one place, hope you heal well and heal fast.


----------



## Leaway2 (28 Feb 2018)

GWS Skolly.


----------



## Slick (28 Feb 2018)

I like Skol said:


> The 'helmet' thing has been mentioned multiple times so far. I'm not going to turn this into a helmet debate on the forum but at this point I think my injuries wouldn't have been much different if I had been wearing one, except maybe my neck/spine damage could have been worse??? Who knows, I don't regret not wearing one and at this point don't have an inclination to start wearing one in the future. Wife is saying different!


Can't blame her really. GWS though and condolences for the bike. Better the bike than you though.


----------



## Bazzer (28 Feb 2018)

I like Skol said:


> I'm fine. Fractured skull and neck broken in two places but my dashing good looks survived!



Hope you heal well and GWS.


----------



## si_c (28 Feb 2018)

I like Skol said:


> A bit late posting this but got knocked off on my way home on Monday night! Still in hospital and bike is with the police, I think it might be a write-off! My beloved carbon GT Grade



Fark, ouch, get well soon. What happened?


----------



## Siclo (28 Feb 2018)

GWS @I like Skol


----------



## confusedcyclist (28 Feb 2018)

Sixmile said:


> Once on the bike I was fine but made me think what do the guys who commute in -15 regularly do for layers? There's no way I could do this kind of weather days or week on end. A very cold day or a few chilly ones is a bit of a novelty but there's no way I could be putting on 21 items of clothing (i counted what I wore today!) to ride to work. Bring on the spring!!!



21 items?!

Base layer (upper), mid layer, jacket
Base layer (lower), thermal leggings/trousers
Glove liners, merino gloves
Balaclava, glasses (+ helmet if desired)
Thermal socks, winter boots, or shoes + overshoes

That's a maximum of 12 pieces, in this weather I'd be OK deducting the leg base layer if I wasn't planning on being stationary for long.

I was nice and toasty this morning, my toes got a bit numb right at the end, could have done with another pair of socks on, otherwise all good! If you get the weighting of the base layers, socks and gloves right you should be fine!


----------



## I like Skol (28 Feb 2018)

si_c said:


> What happened?


Can't remember a thing from before or during the collision, but knowing me and my road craft I very much doubt it was my fault!


----------



## roadrash (28 Feb 2018)

did the police say if there are any witnesses


----------



## ianrauk (28 Feb 2018)

Sorry to heat that @I like Skol . Heal quick and well bud.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Feb 2018)

No cycling for me this week. Will be working from home. Over a foot of snow and trains cancelled left, right and centre means it would be a huge task to get in to work. It's looking like no cycling until at least Monday as more snow is forecast the next few days.


----------



## Siclo (28 Feb 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Can't remember a thing from before or during the collision, but knowing me and my road craft I very much doubt it was my fault!



It'll come back, that said it took me years to get recall after I did my skull. I'm still not sure what is real memory and what is the mind filling in the blanks from other accounts.


----------



## DCLane (28 Feb 2018)

Had to drop off the car for an exhaust to be fabricated: the guy who runs the place was suprised to see me at 7.30am.

Then rode into Leeds on the snow bike in a snowstorm, Ice Spiker tyres coping well: https://www.strava.com/activities/1429629851







Bike's currently tucked up in my work's bike cage next to the vintage Terry Lambert and Principia RSLe which currently reside there.


----------



## Sixmile (28 Feb 2018)

confusedcyclist said:


> 21 items?!
> 
> Base layer (upper), mid layer, jacket
> Base layer (lower), thermal leggings/trousers
> ...


 
I counted gloves etc as 2 items.. but since you asked ..

Socks, shoes and overshoes x2, boxers & leggings, base layer, 2 long sleeve tops, jacket, gloves x4, neck gaiter, skull cap, ear warmer, helmet & glasses. I think that's it!


----------



## I like Skol (28 Feb 2018)

roadrash said:


> did the police say if there are any witnesses


Just heard back from the police (via my wife). It was the junction I thought it was, but driver and 2 witnesses stating I appeared from nowhere from behind a queue of cars! Now I am sure where it happened I know that is utter bollox and it is a clearcut case of the driver turning into oncoming traffic (me). Glad I have managed to clear this up because I was beginning to think maybe I had cocked up somehow. Now I know there was nothing I could have done to avoid it apart from not being there.


----------



## Slick (28 Feb 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Just heard back from the police (via my wife). It was the junction I thought it was, but driver and 2 witnesses stating I appeared from nowhere from behind a queue of cars! Now I am sure where it happened I know that is utter bollox and it is a clearcut case of the driver turning into oncoming traffic (me). Glad I have managed to clear this up because I was beginning to think maybe I had cocked up somehow. Now I know there was nothing I could have done to avoid it apart from not being there.


Great excuse, "came from nowhere" well excuse me but everyone comes from somewhere whether you noticed my arrival or not. It's infuriating.

Did the police buy it?


----------



## I like Skol (28 Feb 2018)

Slick said:


> Did the police buy it?


Apparently he did, but with an incoherent victim and 3 people telling him I appeared from nowhere behind a queue of cars he may not have bothered to engage his brain to think about it sensibly


----------



## Slick (28 Feb 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Apparently he did, but with an incoherent victim and 3 people telling him I appeared from nowhere behind a queue of cars he may not have bothered to engage his brain to think about it sensibly


Yeah maybe. Hopefully they'll get the full picture soon enough. How's the head now?


----------



## si_c (28 Feb 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Apparently he did, but with an incoherent victim and 3 people telling him I appeared from nowhere behind a queue of cars he may not have bothered to engage his brain to think about it sensibly



It's one thing that concerns me sometimes about filtering, drivers often don't look where they are going and substitute that with "he came from nowhere". I was hit by a car that cut across me whilst in the cycle lane last year (also February), in that case I only got a separated shoulder.


----------



## captain nemo1701 (28 Feb 2018)

Synchronicity....

You know when you come face to face with someone, say, in a corridor, and you step to the right but they step to the same side (their left, your right) and you do that 'step shuffle' thing to get round each other. Well, similar thing happened to me on the bike last night.

I reach Clarence Road in Bristol and hopped on the bike. About 30 yards in front and about 5 yards to my left, chap gets on his bike after crossing road. To avoid colliding with him, I cycled close to the railings on my right, assuming he would ride past in a straight line. That meant we would have passed about 5 yards apart, with him to my left.

Except he got on his bike, rode straight over to the railings and we almost had a head on collision!!. In short, he moved about 5 yards over to his left, right into my path!. Nobody else was on that section, so if he'd ridden in a straight line from his starting point, he would have completely missed me. It was a bit like someone crossing over the street to walk straight into you. Baffles me.....


----------



## I like Skol (28 Feb 2018)

si_c said:


> It's one thing that concerns me sometimes about filtering, drivers often don't look where they are going and substitute that with "he came from nowhere". I was hit by a car that cut across me whilst in the cycle lane last year (also February), in that case I only got a separated shoulder.


No filtering here. I would have been central in the lane, following other cars through the junction. My guess is that the driver that hit me simply did not expect a cyclist to be travelling in the line at similar speeds to the rest of the traffic.


----------



## DCLane (28 Feb 2018)

I like Skol said:


> A bit late posting this but got knocked off on my way home on Monday night! Still in hospital and bike is with the police, I think it might be a write-off! My beloved carbon GT Grade



Just picked this up - GWS Skolly


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Feb 2018)

I like Skol said:


> A bit late posting this but got knocked off on my way home on Monday night! Still in hospital and bike is with the police, I think it might be a write-off! My beloved carbon GT Grade


Sorry to read this. Get well soon!


----------



## si_c (28 Feb 2018)

I like Skol said:


> No filtering here. I would have been central in the lane, following other cars through the junction. My guess is that the driver that hit me simply did not expect a cyclist to be travelling in the line at similar speeds to the rest of the traffic.



More than likely, doesn't make it any more excusable though.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Feb 2018)

I like Skol said:


> A bit late posting this but got knocked off on my way home on Monday night! Still in hospital and bike is with the police, I think it might be a write-off! My beloved carbon GT Grade


Heal well are you in Manchester ? Like @fossyant ? Sounds similar to his accident


----------



## Crackle (28 Feb 2018)

Blimey Skolly, grim news. You can be an honorary member of the, fractured skull coming off a bike, club now. I don't want to join the broken neck club though, thanks.


----------



## dave r (28 Feb 2018)

I like Skol said:


> A bit late posting this but got knocked off on my way home on Monday night! Still in hospital and bike is with the police, I think it might be a write-off! My beloved carbon GT Grade



Heal quick my friend


----------



## Bazzer (28 Feb 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Apparently he did, but with an incoherent victim and 3 people telling him I appeared from nowhere behind a queue of cars he may not have bothered to engage his brain to think about it sensibly



Ahh the old GT carbon Tardis model.


----------



## hopless500 (28 Feb 2018)

I like Skol said:


> I'm fine. Fractured skull and neck broken in two places but my dashing good looks survived!


I'm not liking that post. GWS


----------



## 13 rider (28 Feb 2018)

Wow that wind is biting . Coming home tonight blowing me across the road. Dry main roads tonight this morning was slightly dodgy . I'm riding my roadie with 23mm tyres as the commuter with 40mm tyres is it the Lbs having some bearings replaced so bit more unsure about road conditions


----------



## Reynard (28 Feb 2018)

Hope you mend quickly @I like Skol


----------



## hennbell (28 Feb 2018)

No precipitation today and a high of -6. These warmer temperatures are causing me an issue, as the temperature raises the humidity increases and the roads get slippery much more so than normal, also the bicycle gets so much more slop on it.


confusedcyclist said:


> 21 items?!
> 
> Base layer (upper), mid layer, jacket
> Base layer (lower), thermal leggings/trousers
> ...




I know you are dealing with significantly more Humidity than I, and humidity makes a world of difference in terms of thermal conductivity and grip. 
But at -25 C and a strong wind I go with:

Long sleeve base layer
Long sleeve winter jersey
Winter cycling jacket with a wind breaking layer

Gore tex boots 
ski socks
bib tights
heavy winter bib tights (no chamois)
Balaclava 
Ski helmet with googles
Lobster claw gloves


----------



## hennbell (28 Feb 2018)

I like Skol said:


> A bit late posting this but got knocked off on my way home on Monday night! Still in hospital and bike is with the police, I think it might be a write-off! My beloved carbon GT Grade



Hope you get well soon, if the bike is indeed a write off I hope the bugger that caused the incident replaces it.


----------



## Drago (28 Feb 2018)

I like Skol said:


> A bit late posting this but got knocked off on my way home on Monday night! Still in hospital and bike is with the police, I think it might be a write-off! My beloved carbon GT Grade



That's awful. You're lying dazed in the gutter and the Old Bill steal your bike!

Seriously though, GWS matey.


----------



## Bazzer (28 Feb 2018)

Well I'm glad that wind was behind me for most of the journey home. Traffic lighter was than I was expecting and with the wind, I was very comfortably reaching 25 mph on some sections. A couple of cyclists came towards me on a cycle lane and they were clearly having an unpleasant experience in the cold. I hadn't appreciated just how unpleasant until on an open countryside road, the wind hit me from the side and it was biting on exposed flesh.
Garmin said -1.5, but when I got changed and went out in the car for a chippy tea for child 2 and me as a treat, car was saying -3.5..


----------



## skudupnorth (28 Feb 2018)

Today’s weather was shall we say “changeable” !


----------



## I like Skol (28 Feb 2018)

skudupnorth said:


> Today’s weather was shall we say “changeable” !


Missing it already, I like riding in the snow.


----------



## skudupnorth (28 Feb 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Missing it already, I like riding in the snow.


It was fun with the fixie and watching people’s faces as I passed them riding in shorts !!!!!


----------



## cubey (28 Feb 2018)

Just a wee commute for me.


----------



## TVC (28 Feb 2018)

This thread is not my normal habitat, but I thought I would leave @I like Skol my best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## palinurus (28 Feb 2018)

A little snow this morning, quickly disappeared


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Feb 2018)

GWS @I like Skol


----------



## HLaB (28 Feb 2018)

I like Skol said:


> A bit late posting this but got knocked off on my way home on Monday night! Still in hospital and bike is with the police, I think it might be a write-off! My beloved carbon GT Grade


 Heal fast


----------



## Randombiker9 (28 Feb 2018)

there was bit of snow on ground so i didn't cycle today because it was supposed to snow more but annoying the bus was late and half way through route it decided to break down as everyone heard a loud noise (didn't know if it crashed or was some other reason) and bus driver just got out and turned out to be a bursted tire i think. Me and two other friends who were on the same bus wasn't going to walk as it was too cold - degress. So we decided to go and get a drink in a nearby cafe (After one of us called college saying we were going to be late) whilst waiting for another bus but this was the worst place to break down as none of the traffic could go straight.
i guess there was someone nearby in mechcanics or engineering close by or a passenger that works in those areas (because it wasn't highway matience or police as it said visitor on the back)as when we got off there was someone checking the underneath and tires of the bus and someone other person directing traffic to turn etc... But after that the bus managed to reverse back to the previous stop dunno know how if they had a flat tire and the driver turned the heading to not in service and that's when a highway matience van came to help. But we just ended up waiting for another bus and didn't get to college till 9.30


----------



## Katherine (28 Feb 2018)

I like Skol said:


> I'm fine. Fractured skull and neck broken in two places but my dashing good looks survived!



Yikes! Sorry to hear that. Best wishes to you for a good recovery.


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Feb 2018)

Sorry to hear about your off @I like Skol . I hope you mend quickly!


----------



## Wobblers (28 Feb 2018)

I like Skol said:


> I'm fine. Fractured skull and neck broken in two places *but my dashing good looks survived*!



Phew, bullet dodged there 

Heal well and quickly.

PS: you're right about the helmet: once you're into fractured skull territory, realistically, the forces involved are larger than what a helmet is designed to cope with. Just as well it was your head and not anything important, eh? 

(Edited for typos)


----------



## Jenkins (28 Feb 2018)

I like Skol said:


> I'm fine. Fractured skull and neck broken in two places but my dashing good looks survived!


Good to know your sense of humour wasn't injured in the accident. GWS.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Feb 2018)

TVC said:


> This thread is not my normal habitat, but I thought I would leave @I like Skol my best wishes for a speedy recovery.


I second that emotion - GWS Skolly! 

PS PLEASE don't ride down any more steep steps until you are sure that you are 100% recovered ...


----------



## Randombiker9 (1 Mar 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Sorry to hear about your off @I like Skol . I hope you mend quickly!


Like as in ❤️ ?


----------



## si_c (1 Mar 2018)

Another cold commute in this morning. That and the slightly stronger than usual winds made for slow progress. Here's to tonights tailwind assisted commute!


----------



## skudupnorth (1 Mar 2018)

Well that was a lary ride home with the wind gusting from side roads ! Stay safe everyone


----------



## 13 rider (1 Mar 2018)

Had to walk the hundred yards on the road outside work to get to a busy road due to compacted snow . Most of the roads ok except ever field gate where the wind had blown snow across the roads . Steadyish ride home on the roadie .


----------



## Randombiker9 (1 Mar 2018)

i havent been cycling due to snow not too much and roads are gritted but there's still a bit of snow on roads even though most is cleared but i just don't risk cycling when there's been snow or ice.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Mar 2018)

I'm sticking to the main roads on the way home later this evening. Coming in earlier on the MTB, I thought I'd take the bridleway & back roads which were fun on Tuesday - only to be foiled turning on to the bridleway by a 2ft deep snow drift which seemed to go on for some distance to the next tree line so I turned back to the clear main road. 

Then I made the mistake of turning on to Gulpher Road which was clear at the start, but there more snow drifts where the open fields began. Vehicles had cleared a bit of a path, but the powdery nature of the snow gave no grip and progress was slow - including walking one bit carrying my bike round a stuck car. Towards the end of the road, hedges had blocked the snow, but this only exposed polished sheet ice with a thin layer of snow on top. 

Add in strong, gusty side winds and the 8 miles in today took longer than the normal 12 miles or so that I normally do!


----------



## palinurus (1 Mar 2018)

Quite good on the way home, not much traffic and what there was was travelling at an appropriate speed for once.

Only bad bit is I had to give the bike a good skoosh with hot soapy water to get all the brown slush off, by the time I was done I couldn't feel my fingers.


----------



## si_c (1 Mar 2018)

Left work a little later again, so not too much traffic. Gusty from the side in places, I was wobbling a bit, so took primary the whole way home. 

Not too cold this evening, I felt warmer anyway.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (1 Mar 2018)

Today I took the bus...
yesterday was awful, going in was okay, powder snow, etc but coming home the second half of the Busway was just an ice rink. When I got the end, my front light was not working, so I had to walk from town to home. When I reached the end f the Busway, my hands were so cold I could not move them, I could not grip the handle bars anymore. So I had to walk, and when I got home and my wife pulled the gloves off they were just frozen. As they warmed up they stung so much, like they had been in a fire, I felt sick with the pain of it, really weird.

That was enough for me to say sod it and get the bus, I hate to give up, but I am fitting my kitchen in 2 weeks and cant afford to come off and damage myself. So as much as I hate giving in, it was the most sensible thing to do.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Mar 2018)

Swapped the Mtb for a pr of walking boots this morning , it was a nice brisk walk this morning , a lot of the footpaths have just a very thin layer of snow and are fine to walk on , other bits are about 2 or 3 inches deep then a small majority where there is no covering are icy where people have walked on it and crushed the snow . Main road out of town is slushy but good tracks going either way , smaller estate roads are same as outside the house but with just deeper snow in places .


----------



## skudupnorth (2 Mar 2018)

Nasty ride in this morning with the added dick factor from a BMW X-5 driver ( How odd  ) who obviously could not understand the physics of strong winds and cyclists with added dodging potholes........strangely after a few words through his safety box he did not want to stop,tosser ! Be careful out there,the wind is more dangerous than the snow


----------



## straas (2 Mar 2018)

Like cycling through treacle this morning.


----------



## Slick (2 Mar 2018)

straas said:


> Like cycling through treacle this morning.


I hate that feeling.


----------



## Leaway2 (2 Mar 2018)

Brutish cold headwind all the way in. My hands were so cold In couldn’t press the buttons on the coded lock to open the bike shed.


----------



## si_c (2 Mar 2018)

Pretty grim on the way in this morning, headwind was bad enough, but the gusts from the side, particularly when passing side streets, were less than enjoyable. Took primary all the way in, and needed it on a few occasions when the front wheel was getting pushed into the middle of the road.


----------



## overmind (2 Mar 2018)

Enjoyed the ride home last night. I took the mountain bike with fairly chunky tyres. It was quite good fun controlling the odd skids. It was also very quiet on what is normally a very busy main road. 2 reasons:

1. Less cars
2. Snow tends to absorb the sounds.

On the way in this morning the snow was more impacted. I had to concentrate more to avoid slipping. Also a lot more black slush around.


----------



## Tizme (2 Mar 2018)

To all of you braving the elements to commute on your bikes these last few days! With one replaced hip and another due in the next two months I'm definitely not going out on the bike at the moment!


----------



## Maverick Goose (2 Mar 2018)

I like Skol said:


> A bit late posting this but got knocked off on my way home on Monday night! Still in hospital and bike is with the police, I think it might be a write-off! My beloved carbon GT Grade


Really sorry to hear that, GWS and take it easy!



Salty seadog said:


> Hope it's not serious for you bud, what's up? I don't wear a helmet but a mate at work keeps badgering me about it. He's a very accomplished rider who competes too. He's had 3 off in the last 3-4 years where he's hit his head. One where a car pulled across him while he was at 20mph and he flew over the bonnet hitting his head on the windscreen. And recently a pedestrian stepped out into his path from between cars. He hit the deck and was unconscious for 90 seconds and didn't know where he was or why when he came round.
> 
> He's making me think.


Me too-I've had a few offs where I wouldn't have wanted to find out what would have happened without a helmet.



I like Skol said:


> I'm fine. Fractured skull and neck broken in two places but my dashing good looks survived!


Ouch...that's something anyway.



skudupnorth said:


> Nasty ride in this morning with the added dick factor from a BMW X-5 driver ( How odd  ) who obviously could not understand the physics of strong winds and cyclists with added dodging potholes........strangely after a few words through his safety box he did not want to stop,tosser ! Be careful out there,the wind is more dangerous than the snow


Vorsprung durch technik rubekopf as they say in Germany ...
Take care and ride safe y'all!


----------



## Spartak (2 Mar 2018)

Attempted to cycle to work yesterday but was thwarted by the conditions on the roads..... I was doing okay until the cycle lanes ran out !!!


----------



## palinurus (2 Mar 2018)

Amazing, no commute today- site was closed even though there wasn't much snow, presumably what was there froze overnight and made the conditions on site hazardous so only essential staff (I'm not) were expected onsite. Worked from home, went for lunch with Ms. P at the Japanese place in the converted shipping container (like everything else is nowdays) in town, had a beer while working on boring old Powerpoints in the afternoon.

Also colleagues were pinging me on Skype quite a lot- didn't realize exactly how much technical support I offer my colleagues! generally they just come looking for me. Must try to be more surly in future.


----------



## BrumJim (2 Mar 2018)

Mental ride home tonight. Lots of fun on studded tyres.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Mar 2018)

Decided to use the Spa Elan and stick to the main (clear) roads today, but had to walk the first 1/4 mile as all the roads to get to the High Street were polished sheet ice - as I found out last night when the MTB front wheel went from under me as I crossed the road to my house at less than walking pace!

Still a bitterly cold wind with proper snow starting yet again just after I got home this afternoon.


----------



## aferris2 (2 Mar 2018)

Managed to complete the whole weeks commute. Rode in all 5 days on the road bike using the main roads for the most part. 84.5 miles done. Lowest temp -7C (Wednesday). Was a bit marginal coming home today with (hopefully) the last of the snow from the Beast.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Mar 2018)

I have to confess used the car this morning . Fresh snow over night and roads looked to iffy not sure if fresh snow was sitting on frozen stuff underneath so bailed on the bike first time this year .


----------



## Randombiker9 (3 Mar 2018)

I hope snow goes because haven't been cycling because of it.


----------



## cyberknight (4 Mar 2018)

13 rider said:


> I have to confess used the car this morning . Fresh snow over night and roads looked to iffy not sure if fresh snow was sitting on frozen stuff underneath so bailed on the bike first time this year .


TBH i used the car all last week , snow drifts across the lanes along with compacted snow meant even the A38 was a 20 mph job max for safe driving , guy i gave a lift too had to push the car past the Chesterfield arms in Newhall and had to dig up the hill to my house .
Coming home 3.30 am it was 1st gear all the ways down the hill into my village.
Feeling fat and grumpy because i havent done anything, trouble is night shift i get up and veg in front of the TV as i just feel meh with lack of sleep and body clock blues so unless i commute i dont have the motivation to ride .


----------



## 13 rider (4 Mar 2018)

cyberknight said:


> TBH i used the car all last week , snow drifts across the lanes along with compacted snow meant even the A38 was a 20 mph job max for safe driving , guy i gave a lift too had to push the car past the Chesterfield arms in Newhall and had to dig up the hill to my house .
> Coming home 3.30 am it was 1st gear all the ways down the hill into my village.
> Feeling fat and grumpy because i havent done anything, trouble is night shift i get up and veg in front of the TV as i just feel meh with lack of sleep and body clock blues so unless i commute i dont have the motivation to ride .


Hopefully that's the worst of the weather and we can get back into the routine


----------



## Slick (4 Mar 2018)

cyberknight said:


> TBH i used the car all last week , snow drifts across the lanes along with compacted snow meant even the A38 was a 20 mph job max for safe driving , guy i gave a lift too had to push the car past the Chesterfield arms in Newhall and had to dig up the hill to my house .
> Coming home 3.30 am it was 1st gear all the ways down the hill into my village.
> Feeling fat and grumpy because i havent done anything, trouble is night shift i get up and veg in front of the TV as i just feel meh with lack of sleep and body clock blues so unless i commute i dont have the motivation to ride .


Yeah, pretty much the same here. Looking forward to seeing the back of winter to start building up a head of steam once again.


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Mar 2018)

Nice to be back on the bike today, snow gone, ice gone. Commute extended to 11 miles. New bike lockers have been installed, so bike in one of them today instead of usual Sheffield stands. Must remember that at going home time....


----------



## Bazzer (5 Mar 2018)

Very strange. Arm out of a bedroom window left me undecided about whether it was one base layer or two. Opted for two and at the beginning was glad I did. The wrong side of cool and definitely buff around the face. About 8 miles in was just right and buff down. By the time I hit town, any more miles and it would have been layers off.
Hopes were raised of a first time clean sweep, or almost clean sweep of junction lights on green as I got to fifteen without stopping; then it all fell badly apart for the last ten or so.  On the subject of which, whilst I regularly see yoofs RLJing, dressed in black, riding black bikes with no lights, or lights with the output of an extinguished candle, this morning was first for an RLJer. Some guy really made himself stand out. Reflective top and bottoms, both with additional reflective strips; helmet with flashing red and blue lights and bright lights over the back and front of his bike, totally ignoring red lights. Found myself wishing he had stayed with me longer, so he could have met the minibus RLJer a couple of miles after we parted.
Bonus was being not too far from home and seeing an owl for the first time in the dark of a morning commute.


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Mar 2018)

3.30am the roads were clear but it was -5 and so I drove the 20km to work.

Im glad I did. 9am now and more snow to come.


----------



## dhd.evans (5 Mar 2018)

And back on it. Wet and cold but otherwise uneventful.

However the HashTagBeastfromtheYeast is out in force again snowing my work in.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Mar 2018)

Back on the commute today for the first time in a week... and what a palaver.

The train before my normal service was cancelled, so thought to myself, OK my one will be packed best take the Brompton. But I though feck it, i'm in no rush to get into the office, I will get the next train after my normal one and take the big boys bike.
Cycled to the station (and very nice it was being on the bike for the first time in a week ) checked the indicator board and it said that the train was only 4 carriages rather then the usual 8. Bollix, that means the train will be very busy and may not be about to get the bike on.
Luckily I did, there was 2 bikes on the train already but managed to squeeze it into the bike space. Another bike squeezed on at the next stop along with loads of passengers. It was a bit tricky getting the bike off at Bromley but managed to do so with lots of friendly excuse me's. 

The ride is was really good, not too cold and very little wind. The roads were pretty mucky from all last weeks snow and snow melt, but it was an enjoyable ride in never the less.

Fingers crossed for a better train service this evening.


----------



## si_c (5 Mar 2018)

Got up this morning, no rain, roads looked damp but clear. No visible wind from the house. Great.

Got halfway in and couldn't seem to get anywhere, like riding through treacle. Checked the wheels, and the brakes weren't binding, so no that. No clue tbh. Just tired now.


----------



## Sixmile (5 Mar 2018)

Back on the commute after skipping Thursday and Friday. After 4 full days without riding the legs definitely thanked me. Unusually I had a few close passes this morning, one by a HGV when the oncoming Land Rover had to stop completely to let the lorry round me. Second was a diesel milk float with some young buck driving it with no milk in the back. I have been reliably informed that my Fly 6 has arrived this morning at home!


----------



## Jenkins (5 Mar 2018)

First early start for a few weeks and rewarded by clear skies, light winds and a lovely sunrise over the North Sea. Unfortunately I'm now looking out of the office window at grey cloud and light fog.


----------



## skudupnorth (5 Mar 2018)

Lovely ride this morning and roads were quiet which was odd. New commuter tank back in full use now after yesterdays commute/test on road,canal and goop surfaces ! Cracking bike made up of various bits and bobs


----------



## si_c (5 Mar 2018)

Feeling like crap, both in and home today felt like way to much effort. Thought I'd broken the back of this cold, but it's just started kicking me in the balls again.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (5 Mar 2018)

No problem with wind today  @screenman the nights are getting lighter now as well not even dark by the time I get to work on nights now


----------



## tallliman (5 Mar 2018)

Was nice to commute both ways in daylight. Tempted by riding tomorrow or Wednesday before tailing off for the weekend. Not got enough miles in my legs to do much more!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Mar 2018)

tallliman said:


> Was nice to commute both ways in daylight. Tempted by riding tomorrow or Wednesday before tailing off for the weekend. Not got enough miles in my legs to do much more!



Make sure you keep yourself fit for Sunday


----------



## tallliman (5 Mar 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Make sure you keep yourself fit for Sunday



I will, just enjoyed the ride today!! Physio tomorrow!


----------



## Slick (5 Mar 2018)

si_c said:


> Feeling like crap, both in and home today felt like way to much effort. Thought I'd broken the back of this cold, but it's just started kicking me in the balls again.


That's the way it seems to work, every time I thought I'd got over it, it would hit me again. I've had a good lay off now, not worth pushing through that.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Mar 2018)

tallliman said:


> I will, just enjoyed the ride today!! Physio tomorrow!



I enjoyed riding to and from work today, despite getting drenched tonight


----------



## Jenkins (5 Mar 2018)

Bit of fun on the way home this afternoon - tucked in behind a Mercedes Estate that was slow pulling away from traffic lights at a set of crossroads to create a safe zone where a car couldn't take the space and squeeze me out where the road narows on the other side and sat in the same position for the next mile & a bit slipstreaming it. Harder work than following a bus or van, but better visibilty.


----------



## Bazzer (6 Mar 2018)

Heavy rain over night meant a local road flooded as usual, with about 10 metres of water to coast through legs akimbo. Fun as a child and occasionally as an adult, but getting a bit wearing now.
Spitting rain for the journey, but even after over an hour, not enough to be damp with, although overshoes took a soaking from the road spray.
Broke up the otherwise unremarkable journey by the game of sprinting or easing off, to see how many junction traffic lights I could get through on green. 27/30.
Half a dozen other cyclists, all lit up.


----------



## dhd.evans (6 Mar 2018)

Wind at my back all the way in, rain in my face and back. Last night's ride home was a miserable, wet, cold slog. Averaged 13mph over the 7mi.

Oh, and this dolt this morning:



What makes this one funny is the sheer lack of awareness. The driver first came on my radar when she tried to overtake coming out me at the start of my ride (not in video) into oncoming traffic; she had to slam the brakes on to avoid the car on the other side of the road (which mounted the kerb out of fear). From the start of this video i am aware of the car being less than a few feet off my rear wheel so keep tabs. Assumed as she came up my right hand side she was turning into the junction; not so. Attempts an overtake on a blind corner and squeezes me into the gutter then narrowly misses the taxi that is pulling in. Also not on video is the driver applying blusher and other makeup at the traffic lights down the road whilst the lights turns from red to green (holding up traffic) and the apology i then elicited when i asked her to keep her distance. Not a malicious driver but certainly needs to up her awareness on the road.


----------



## Sixmile (6 Mar 2018)

I got a good aul fashioned drenching last night. The kind of soaking where all your waterproof layers just look at you and shrug. 

But it was back at it this morning, and although a little wet, still a reasonably enjoyable ride in. I snapped my pair of orange 'brightening' glasses last week so have been using darker sunglasses which aren't ideal for the low light, wet rides as they're dark already without fogging up and water spray. Mental note to get another pair of clear/orange glasses!


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Mar 2018)

dhd.evans said:


> Wind at my back all the way in, rain in my face and back. Last night's ride home was a miserable, wet, cold slog. Averaged 13mph over the 7mi.
> 
> Oh, and this dolt this morning:
> 
> ...




Daft reckless driving.


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Mar 2018)

Took the Schwalbe Winter spiked tyres off last night at last, put the original Smart Sams back on the Revolt and had a short ride to work after dropping my daughter at school. The bike rides really smoothly on those 700x35s and they're still not fully worn out after two years sharing the riding with the TCR and with the winter tyres.


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Mar 2018)

Sixmile said:


> I got a good aul fashioned drenching last night. The kind of soaking where all your waterproof layers just look at you and shrug.


----------



## vickster (6 Mar 2018)

First commute puncture and roadside fix thanks to this!!

About a mile from home, fortunately I was tooled up for the tube replacement


----------



## Slick (6 Mar 2018)

dhd.evans said:


> Wind at my back all the way in, rain in my face and back. Last night's ride home was a miserable, wet, cold slog. Averaged 13mph over the 7mi.
> 
> Oh, and this dolt this morning:
> 
> ...



Perfect audio description.


----------



## si_c (6 Mar 2018)

Fairly steady ride in this morning, definitely feeling better than yesterday, although not 100% for sure. Dopey driver pulled onto a roundabout despite me already being on it, then slammed on right in my path when she finally saw me. She just looked confused as to why I was shouting at her. 

Other than that it was a fairly standard commute.


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 Mar 2018)

Bazzer said:


> Heavy rain over night meant a local road flooded as usual, with about 10 metres of water to coast through legs akimbo. Fun as a child and occasionally as an adult, but getting a bit wearing now.
> Spitting rain for the journey, but even after over an hour, not enough to be damp with, although overshoes took a soaking from the road spr
> Broke up the otherwise unremarkable journey by the game of sprinting or easing off, to see how many junction traffic lights I could get through on green. 27/30.
> Half a dozen other cyclists, all lit up.


Light drizzle last night here in the Penrith area; the snow is gradually melting there were still massive drifts by the side of the road between Pooley Bridge and Eamont Bridge. All the lights were green as well (J I hope you give me the green light). Hopefully I'll make it out with the Eden Valley CTC tomorrow, as conditions round the Pennines are still somewhat problematic.


----------



## palinurus (6 Mar 2018)

Got the bus because I wanted to bring home my travelling bags which I keep at work. Nice in the morning because I left early and walked through the park just as it was getting light, listened to the birds.

Bus on the way home didn't turn up so I went in a nearby Starbucks. Got my name wrong on my drink as usual. Didn't get back home 'till 7.

Anyway, about tomorrow:






fark this shoot, I'm getting a car.


----------



## palinurus (6 Mar 2018)

Bring back the farking snow so I can demonstrate the superiority of cycling.


----------



## palinurus (6 Mar 2018)

palinurus said:


> View attachment 398868



Starting to feel a bit poorly.


----------



## Bazzer (7 Mar 2018)

On the commute home last night, had a self induced face palm moment. Quads felt a bit sore from about 8 miles and from about 14 were positively uncomfortable, which I couldn't get my head around. Then at around 16 remembered I'd been sprinting between traffic lights in the morning. 

This morning pre dawn I had one of those serendipity moments. I turned onto an unlit rural road, just as the clouds cleared and a lovely half moon with a star below appeared at about 45 degrees to my right. It stayed with me for about 2 miles before disappearing behind a cloud, a couple of hundred metres or so before I turned to the east and would have lost sight of it anyway. 

Think I am losing the mental battle about whether or not to get a cam for my bike. Last night, when filtering on the outside of standing traffic, just as I drew level with the van at the head of the queue, head casually rolled his van into the ASL box, trying to block it off. (And the lights were not about to change). Then this morning a mile or so after the pleasure of the moon, as I was riding through a housing estate I could hear a car coming up behind me and for some reason sensed he wasn't going to hang back, so took the lane. - I'm doing 15-17 mph in a 20 zone so hardly holding him up. Fiat 500 swoops around me with about 8 - 10 metres of road to a junction. Slams his brakes on to stop. I have to brake sharply and when I drew up to his car to enquire WTF was that about, he accelerated away.


----------



## palinurus (7 Mar 2018)

palinurus said:


> View attachment 398868
> 
> 
> fark this shoot, I'm getting a car.



Wasn't too bad. Bit of drizzle.


----------



## palinurus (7 Mar 2018)

Seems typical


----------



## palinurus (7 Mar 2018)

Even more typical is I feel shortchanged.


----------



## palinurus (7 Mar 2018)

& Ms. P. has started calling me by the name they gave me in Starbucks.


----------



## gaijintendo (7 Mar 2018)

Two close passes today from the same driver. We supposedly passed each other a few more times according to her... when we both arrived at work.

We live nearby, we work nearby... We are what should vaguely constitute members of a community.

She said there wasn't much space. Agreed.

She tried to explain that cyclists should have to pay, but hadn't memorised the rest of the argument, so stopped... I asked if she meant with our lives.

Not sure what to do about this. Via HR, police, or hope that my saying "please" as my final word when she said she'd think about being more patient might work.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (7 Mar 2018)

1st puncture of the year and forgetting to put my pump back into my bag  just what you need after a night shift! I wanted to walk to the train station and catch a train home anyway


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Mar 2018)

Wet wet wet this morning, bit like an 80's pop group.


----------



## si_c (7 Mar 2018)

Nice dry sunny commute this morning. Slight headwind, but not too bad. Definitely starting to get over this cold a bit now, cough notwithstanding. One dopey git from a local gas fitting company tried pulling out in front of me from a side road as I was filtering up the inside of traffic. Asked him what the fsck he was doing, apparently looking dopey was all he had.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Mar 2018)

I feel it in my fingers, I feel it in my toes....
It was wet wet wet this morning**. Cold too.

16th wet commute of the year so far (31 over all last year)


**beaten to it by Mr @cosmicbike


----------



## Sixmile (7 Mar 2018)

Nice dry albeit a little overcast with a wee headwind. It'll be nice if it stays that way all day and I get a little help home.

Only issue this morning was I was doing around 22mph on a dual lane 30mph stretch out of one of the towns. I was keeping up with the traffic and had left myself about a car and a half space from the car in front. Some bloke in a BM decides he's having it and pulls in in front of me. I passed him a matter of seconds later when I pulled out into the outside lane as I seen the inside lane had stopped up ahead. Gave him some _'any chance ye big buck eejit ye?!'_ as I passed. He doesn't care but it done me the world of good.


----------



## rivers (7 Mar 2018)

I picked up my summer bike from service this morning. I was going to pick up the winter bike, but they forgot to put a new cassette on the wheels (I was having quite a bit of work done and wheels swapped about). It's sunny and spring-like so I figured the summer bike could come out to play. My new wheels were put on and they are lovely. Short spin into work in the sunshine. Looking forward to my ride home


----------



## Jenkins (7 Mar 2018)

Miserable grey day with drizzle both ways and got caught out by how cold it was this morning with the wrong gloves. 

After work, I had to take the car to Ipswich ready for its MOT & service tomorrow so stuck the bike in the boot and rode home trying to beat a fast approaching shower line (failed by 30 seconds).

Just out of interest @ianrauk - what do you classify as a wet commute? Proper rain, drizzle or just a few spots?


----------



## fossyant (7 Mar 2018)

13 rider said:


> Heal well are you in Manchester ? Like @fossyant ? Sounds similar to his accident



Very similar to mine. Legal case still going on but we have had to agree on 90% him/10% me as they were waving all the recent case law with motorbikes etc etc being 50/50 at best. We sent back some evidence, so agreed on 90/10 - I can live with that as an unstable spinal fracture is serious ! Spoke to Skolly a few days ago and it's very similar to mine. Idiots in cars again....


----------



## ianrauk (7 Mar 2018)

Jenkins said:


> Miserable grey day with drizzle both ways and got caught out by how cold it was this morning with the wrong gloves.
> 
> After work, I had to take the car to Ipswich ready for its MOT & service tomorrow so stuck the bike in the boot and rode home trying to beat a fast approaching shower line (failed by 30 seconds).
> 
> Just out of interest @ianrauk - what do you classify as a wet commute? Proper rain, drizzle or just a few spots?


If I get wet it's a rain commute. So anything from light mizzle to stronger and/or heavier.


----------



## fossyant (7 Mar 2018)

PS Hate driving into work, and hate driving defensively all the time... hard work. As you know I used to ride...


----------



## Sixmile (8 Mar 2018)

After a really fast Monday, a fast Tuesday, an average Wednesday it was 'recovery ride' Thursday. Pretty close to fantastic conditions although I'd take a degree or two of extra warmth just to drop the big gloves as I was too sweaty half an hour in.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Mar 2018)

The rain was hammering against the windows at 6.30am this morning, it looked really vile out. Not a cycle commute to enjoy. So my plan was to cycle to the closest station a mile away rather then the station I normally board at 4 and half miles.
I left the house at 7.10am to sunny clear blue skies. Mad... so the longer commute it was.


----------



## si_c (8 Mar 2018)

Woke up at half six to Mrs C telling me it'd been snowing overnight - it was supposed to be around 3° overnight too! Still snowing when I left, but the roads were just soaked in snowmelt. By the time I'd reached work the snow had given way to heavy rain, and I was soaked through.

Currently using three large radiators around the office to dry things off.


----------



## overmind (8 Mar 2018)

I'm not sure this qualifies as commuting but perhaps it does.

I had to rescue my son last night. He had ridden home along the Kennet and Avon canal and got a puncture near Aldermaston Wharf. He did not have any tools or puncture repair equipment so I grabbed some tools and rode out to rescue him. I ended up finding him near Theale Lock. Fixed the puncture on the side of the road (replaced innertube) in the dark and rode back on the roads (no way I was going back down the canal over the muddy fields (I might have fallen in :-( )

It was a bit of an adventure though unpleasant and a bit muddy.


----------



## skudupnorth (8 Mar 2018)

fossyant said:


> PS Hate driving into work, and hate driving defensively all the time... hard work. As you know I used to ride...


I had to get over to the Childrens hospital during rush hour for my little tinker and I realised people do this everyday ! How they have the will to live doing that day in,day out baffles me !


----------



## bonker (8 Mar 2018)

CS7 through Tooting and Balham a dream today, closed to cars thanks a broken water main and flooding yesterday. Feel sorry for those affected by the water problems but having no traffic on a major road is a real eye opener to the havoc cars create. If that route was closed to cars permanently you would have 10s of 1,000 of people cycling into London.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Mar 2018)

bonker said:


> If that route was closed to cars permanently you would have 10s of 1,000 of people cycling into London.



We can only wish and hope


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Mar 2018)

Well the weather man said hail, and it didn't A fast ride along the A30 means I'm getting a tough headwind home, but it's the last one of the week, roll on some leisure riding


----------



## skudupnorth (8 Mar 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Well the weather man said hail, and it didn't A fast ride along the A30 means I'm getting a tough headwind home, but it's the last one of the week, roll on some leisure riding


I know the feeling,all I seem to do is commute mileage and no fun stuff at the moment


----------



## Randombiker9 (8 Mar 2018)

i cycled around a little to drop my prescription and get a few things. Nice to see the buses are actually paying attention to cyclists now.


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Mar 2018)

Tailgated - this car surged up way too close to me this morning. Reported online to A&S Police. No notion of any stopping distance whatsoever.


----------



## dhd.evans (8 Mar 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> Tailgated - this car surged up way too close to me this morning. Reported online to A&S Police. No notion of any stopping distance whatsoever.
> View attachment 399025



White female under 30 driver by any chance?


----------



## Randombiker9 (8 Mar 2018)

Something i forgot to mention. When went to the pharmacy and came out of park shortcut i noticed there was a Highway matience van in the way but there were no signs but i noticed something was weird as it was wet where it normally isn't. But there was something like a flat blue hose in the way and it was wet. i can't bunny hop as i can't pedal whilst standing due to hypotonia. So my tires went over it and it was fine as i have a hybrid. But this could of caused a hazard especially for some of you who have road bikes which are skinner. Shouldn't they the Highway matience put something up as a warning as you could see till you get past the van plus there van was blocking a lane. Whats your opinion of that?


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Mar 2018)

dhd.evans said:


> White female under 30 driver by any chance?



I didn't notice, truth be told - just glad when the car could get past. It was a lovely wide safe pass when it happened though


----------



## hennbell (8 Mar 2018)

Less a km from work when the front tire went flat. Nice gentleman (Doug) in a pickup stopped to offer assistance. I put my bicycle in the box and he drove me the last little bit. He works for the same company as I do but in a different department. He nicely offered to take me and my bicycle home at the end of the day.
Both a terrible and a nice start to the day.

Found the inner tube to be defective. Butyl is separating from the metal of the stem.


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Mar 2018)

As expected, the 'Pest From The West' was well and truly against me on the way home, so I altered my route to avoid the slog along the A30, coming home around Stanwell Moor instead. The small puddles yesterday had become BIG puddles overnight, and my feet just about stayed dry. Glad to get home tonight although somewhat worn out. Justified the bowl of Crunchy Nut cornflakes though


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Mar 2018)

Raced the extremely dark rain clouds tonight, and won 

Sods law says I'll get drenched tomorrow.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Mar 2018)

Wow, the weather Gods decide to play chilly this morning. Schoolboy error by not checking the thermometer before I left. Rolled out the door at 7am to 2°. Having had the shock of colder weather then for the rest of this weeks commute, Ran back inside and grabbed another LS jersey and a beanie to put on over my cycle cap.
At least it's dry and the roads are dry. It made fro a quicker then usual Friday Brompton commute.


----------



## si_c (9 Mar 2018)

Nice weather in this morning, not raining, although the road was still damp. Bit of frost out. 

It's been weather like this that was making me think it might be back to short sleeve jerseys and shorts soon, but then it snowed.


----------



## dhd.evans (9 Mar 2018)

Much Friday leg, such sore, very tire. 13.8mph average.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Mar 2018)

It didn't rain this morning but the mist attacked me instead so I still arrived at work slightly damp.


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Mar 2018)

Sunshine and blue skies today, woohoo. Still a lot of big drifts around, especially on the back roads (headed out over Skelton and Greystoke way on Wednesday ).


----------



## clf (9 Mar 2018)

Back on the bike after a couple of years off, feels good, roads are noticeably worse now, and driving standards have not improved in the slightest, 1 ridiculous close pass and abuse this morning, one close pass sans abuse from a tipper driver.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Mar 2018)

clf said:


> Back on the bike after a couple of years off, feels good, roads are noticeably worse now, and driving standards have not improved in the slightest, 1 ridiculous close pass and abuse this morning, one close pass sans abuse from a tipper driver.




How come so long @clf
Good to have you back on the cycle commute.


----------



## clf (9 Mar 2018)

I was working a bit too far away to cycle, got a job a bit more local again now, it really is great to be back on it, it's taken a couple of weeks to get back in the swing of things again, right kit, correct clothing etc..


----------



## Bazzer (9 Mar 2018)

Randombiker9 said:


> Something i forgot to mention. When went to the pharmacy and came out of park shortcut i noticed there was a Highway matience van in the way but there were no signs but i noticed something was weird as it was wet where it normally isn't. But there was something like a flat blue hose in the way and it was wet. i can't bunny hop as i can't pedal whilst standing due to hypotonia. So my tires went over it and it was fine as i have a hybrid. But this could of caused a hazard especially for some of you who have road bikes which are skinner. Shouldn't they the Highway matience put something up as a warning as you could see till you get past the van plus there van was blocking a lane. Whats your opinion of that?



If you thought there was a risk which hadn't been addressed, you would probably need to have made a note of the contractor's name, the time and what was going on, ideally pictures and take it from there. Water stuff, United Utilities (at least around here). gas, Transco (I think), electricity, National Grid, but they all seem to use subcontractors. Not sure if Local Authority approval is needed to block a lane. I would be surprised if it wasn't, but for emergency repairs that is likely to be waived.


----------



## Randombiker9 (9 Mar 2018)

Bazzer said:


> If you thought there was a risk which hadn't been addressed, you would probably need to have made a note of the contractor's name, the time and what was going on, ideally pictures and take it from there. Water stuff, United Utilities (at least around here). gas, Transco (I think), electricity, National Grid, but they all seem to use subcontractors. Not sure if Local Authority approval is needed to block a lane. I would be surprised if it wasn't, but for emergency repairs that is likely to be waived.



I dunno how it works, So thats why i never bother to take notes as i wouldn't want to cause an argument. i dunno if there's different rules but perhaps because it's near a .park where not many motor veichles come down. Perhaps they don't need to put warnings up?. As i said i dunno. Also how would you know if companies use subcontractors etc...


----------



## Bazzer (10 Mar 2018)

Randombiker9 said:


> I dunno how it works, So thats why i never bother to take notes as i wouldn't want to cause an argument. i dunno if there's different rules but perhaps because it's near a .park where not many motor veichles come down. Perhaps they don't need to put warnings up?. As i said i dunno. Also how would you know if companies use subcontractors etc...



There is no need to create an argument with the contractors/subcontractors. I don't know where the pipe/hose you crossed was, or its size or position on the ground, but something getting crossed by a bike, potentially could be crossed by pedestrians; people with impaired sight are particularly at risk. Your reference to a park might also suggest more regular use by pedestrians.
So if I come across an "obstruction", (to use the term very loosely), on a cycle path/lane, or where I am cycling, my thought process revolves around the effect, or potential effect on the following in descending order; me on my bike, other cyclists who might be unfamiliar with the road, pedestrians, (sighted and visually impaired), motor cyclists, cars.
As to companies using subcontractors, if the work was being conducted on a public highway, it is wasn't clear what work was being carried out, just contact the local authority. So far as I am aware, digging up a public highway requires a licence. The LA may be able to tell you who applied for the licence leaving you to contact them directly. 
An alternative method I have successfully used for my own LA and with Salford Council is to use the on line "report a problem". I have used it many times for my own LA and a couple of times with Salford. - For example, towards the end of last year, I reported a building site which erected plastic barriers in a cycle lane and then used the lane as a convenient overflow for several tonnes of building materials. I suspected that had probably not been approved and think I was probably correct as it was all shifted on the day of reporting. The online reporting also has the benefit (IME), that the council will quickly tell you if the problem you have reported is not on public land.


----------



## Randombiker9 (10 Mar 2018)

Bazzer said:


> There is no need to create an argument with the contractors/subcontractors. I don't know where the pipe/hose you crossed was, or its size or position on the ground, but something getting crossed by a bike, potentially could be crossed by pedestrians; people with impaired sight are particularly at risk. Your reference to a park might also suggest more regular use by pedestrians.
> So if I come across an "obstruction", (to use the term very loosely), on a cycle path/lane, or where I am cycling, my thought process revolves around the effect, or potential effect on the following in descending order; me on my bike, other cyclists who might be unfamiliar with the road, pedestrians, (sighted and visually impaired), motor cyclists, cars.
> As to companies using subcontractors, if the work was being conducted on a public highway, it is wasn't clear what work was being carried out, just contact the local authority. So far as I am aware, digging up a public highway requires a licence. The LA may be able to tell you who applied for the licence leaving you to contact them directly.
> An alternative method I have successfully used for my own LA and with Salford Council is to use the on line "report a problem". I have used it many times for my own LA and a couple of times with Salford. - For example, towards the end of last year, I reported a building site which erected plastic barriers in a cycle lane and then used the lane as a convenient overflow for several tonnes of building materials. I suspected that had probably not been approved and think I was probably correct as it was all shifted on the day of reporting. The online reporting also has the benefit (IME), that the council will quickly tell you if the problem you have reported is not on public land.


yeah if it's still there tommorow when i cycle around i'll try to deal it. Also noticed near my corner shops one of the houses there always has a highway matience truck (different to the one i saw) parked outside his house so i guess he works in highway matience so i could just ask them as well. If i didn't get an answer when i try to deal with it


----------



## I like Skol (10 Mar 2018)

Sorry, I can't leave this any longer...... It's maintenance.


----------



## Randombiker9 (11 Mar 2018)

great cycle today


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (12 Mar 2018)

Rain from start to finish of the commute this morning not looking like it's gonna ease up any time soon either. Mild though I'll give it that


----------



## ianrauk (12 Mar 2018)

Thorn Sherpa said:


> Rain from start to finish of the commute this morning not looking like it's gonna ease up any time soon either. Mild though I'll give it that


Yep. Heavy rain for the first part of today's commute. Sitting on the train hoping it will at least ease off for the second part.


----------



## jahlive905 (12 Mar 2018)

One pinch puncture. Replacing my inner tube by the side of the road and a dude who hasn't slept since Saturday asked me if I needed help. He told me he was a flat-earther, high-fived me and rode on. What a great guy.


----------



## dhd.evans (12 Mar 2018)

It was warm today, i went with long-sleeve top and autumn gloves instead of winter jacket. Positively balmy, i almost went with 3/4 bib longs too!


----------



## si_c (12 Mar 2018)

Unseasonably warm today, despite the endless rain. Rode in with a shortsleeve base layer and jersey, spring gloves and the lightweight leg warmers and was plenty warm enough!

Couple more weeks and I'll be able to ditch the leg and arm warmers entirely hopefully!


----------



## straas (12 Mar 2018)

So glad I gave the bike a good clean yesterday - the new grit and mud has stuck to it really nicely.


----------



## si_c (12 Mar 2018)

straas said:


> So glad I gave the bike a good clean yesterday - the new grit and mud has stuck to it really nicely.



I know. I was half thinking on the way in I didn't need to wash the bike yesterday given how wet it got this morning, but then when I was locking it up I saw how filthy it was.


----------



## clf (12 Mar 2018)

Clean bike you say? 

Chucking it down this morning and the traffic was absolutely horrendous, pretty much nose to tail the entire ride. the best sort of commute


----------



## Maverick Goose (12 Mar 2018)

clf said:


> Clean bike you say?
> 
> Chucking it down this morning and the traffic was absolutely horrendous, pretty much nose to tail the entire ride. the best sort of commute


Sounds like it! Some drivers seem to have no idea what indicating is as well...


----------



## straas (12 Mar 2018)

I've just switched back to my regular commuter, I was on the MTB for a few weeks whilst getting the commuter fixed.

There really is a word of difference between disc and rim brakes in the wet - rim brakes are ruuuuuuuuuuubbish.


----------



## si_c (12 Mar 2018)

straas said:


> I've just switched back to my regular commuter, I was on the MTB for a few weeks whilst getting the commuter fixed.
> 
> There really is a word of difference between disc and rim brakes in the wet - rim brakes are ruuuuuuuuuuubbish.



Yeah, I'm really loathe to ever go back.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Mar 2018)

After 3 weeks of commuting on Raleigh m trax 2000 ti i am back on my life long buddy of an Marin Bear Valley


----------



## C R (12 Mar 2018)

Back to the office after working away for two weeks. Was looking forward to getting back on the bike. Half way through my usual route I find the cycle path is closed, for the next seven weeks! None of the alternatives look particularly attractive, not yet sure what I am going to do. Grrrrrrr!


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Mar 2018)

Mildly moist in the way in last night, bit of rain an headwind all the way made for hard work. Absolutely chucking it down as I got ready to leave this morning, but by the time I was on the bike it had all stopped. Fast ride home with the wind behind me.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Mar 2018)

Wet going into work, stupidly wet when I nipped out at dinner time and yes you've guessed, wet coming home.


----------



## tallliman (12 Mar 2018)

Looking to ride in tomorrow but just seen that the Trent is flooded. Decision to be made in the morning as I have to transport my laptop.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Mar 2018)

Wet roads on the way in thanks to a thunderstorm yesterday evening and further showers overnight followed by yet more drizzle on the way home. I'd just like to do more than one day of commuting without having to clean & re-lube the chain afterwards.


----------



## hennbell (12 Mar 2018)

Snow is beginning to melt..... puddles forming at corners..... Time sprung forward......
I am so looking forward to getting the road bicycle again, probably another 3 to 4 weeks until the winter "staying" snow is gone. 
We normally have one more significant dump of snow in March/early April, we always do.


----------



## dhd.evans (13 Mar 2018)

Set a year-best average speed on my singlespeed - 16mph over the 7.2mi ride. Also watched a dolt on a hybrid Cannondale buzz me at close range, deliberately run a red light and then cut across road and pavement. Hopefully he is not long for this world...


----------



## jahlive905 (13 Mar 2018)

I'm riding in primary position, a man on a boris bike is in front of me, riding in secondary and a bin lorry is in front of him.

The bin lorry begins to indicate left (a bit late, if you ask me) and begins turning into the road on the left. Man on the boris bike, inconvenienced, then immediately pulls out into the middle of the road, to pass the bin lorry on his right. He didn't check behind him before doing this, and unfortunately, as I was in primary and had seen the lorry's movements from a further distance, this is where I was also riding.

We both managed to brake so that a collision didn't happen but it came extremely close. I told him to watch where he was riding and to use his eyes. He proceeded to call me every swear word I can think of.

Shortly after, both going in the same direction, and him still shouting obscenities, we come across a flashing amber light. There was a pedestrian crossing and naturally I stopped to let the ped cross, meanwhile he's behind me shouting at me to go on. I asked him whether he knew the rules of the road.

This agitated him so he proceeded to tell me that he cycles 'thousands more miles a year' than me. I asked him, if that was so, then why didn't he know the rules of the road. He continued to litter his delightful speech with more profanities. I'm glad to say that during the heated exchange, I never once stooped to his level and kept my language PG-rated. I told him it wasn't very mature of him to use so many swear words. He didn't like that.

He stated that it was me in the wrong because I should have known that he was going to pull out and acted accordingly. I told him that I disagreed, that at the speed and position of my riding, that wasn't possible and in any case, he should've slowed down and checked before moving out into the middle of the road. At the next set of traffic lights, I let him go ahead and told him to 'have a good day'.

Polar opposite experience from yesterday where I had a delightful cyclist stop to ask me if I needed help as I was changing a puncture. He went as far as offering to come back to his where I could use his track pump. Just goes to show that at the end of the day, we're all cyclists and we're all people. And in all walks of life, sometimes there are people who are great, kind and friendly, and sometimes there are people who are just daffodils.


----------



## jahlive905 (13 Mar 2018)

jahlive905 said:


> And in all walks of life, sometimes there are people who are great, kind and friendly, and sometimes there are people who are just *daffodils*.



Just to be aware, in my original post, I definitely did not use the word daffodils. I'll get you one day, you sneaky mods.


----------



## Sixmile (13 Mar 2018)

To be fair the mods just like to keep it PG-rated to help those who litter their delightful speech with profanities. 

After a day off yesterday, I left the commuter at home and took the road bike this morning as it's warming up ever so slightly in the mornings now. The roads still feel that little bit slippy, especially with so much mud on the roads at the moment. I think it's the first morning this year that I haven't worn my jacket.


----------



## rivers (13 Mar 2018)

A bit of a longer commute in today as we stayed at my mother-in-laws last night due to works being done on our bathroom. A lovely 25 miles in the sunshine on the summer bike, that resulted in my getting lost around Nailsea. Stripped back a layer halfway to work. It was the first real test of the new wheels, which are fantastic. I just need to get used to the hub noise now...


----------



## Randombiker9 (13 Mar 2018)

My

:'( My water bottle ran out so i went to shop way home to get another drink. Noticed i dropped my purse went back wasn't there. asked at the till and the staff member had it saying the . previous person hand it in but when i opened only my bank card was in i butt No cash and i had £25 in notes at college lunch time. The staff member checked CCTV. Showed me dropping my purse and woman with young kid picking it up. So i have a feeling she took the cash notes. I dunno what to do . because i need the cash  any ideas?


----------



## I like Skol (13 Mar 2018)

Randombiker9 said:


> any ideas?


If you need £25 so badly don't buy water from the shop!

Seriously, it's rotten luck but you just need to be more careful with your belongings and put this one down to experience, at least you got your purse and bank card back.


----------



## Randombiker9 (13 Mar 2018)

I like Skol said:


> If you need £25 so badly don't buy water from the shop!
> 
> Seriously, it's rotten luck but you just need to be more careful with your belongings and put this one down to experience, at least you got your purse and bank card back.



No i meant i was using £5 note for a drink and snack there but i needed to other £20 for a college trip i have in a few days. in total £25 but nothing was in the purse apart from bank card when i got it back .


----------



## I like Skol (13 Mar 2018)

I kind of knew what you meant.

What I mean is that if you need that £20 or £25 because that is all the money you have in the world then maybe you shouldn't be spending it buying bottled water from a shop when tap water is (effectively) free. Also if that money is important, maybe you shouldn't be carrying it around school with you?

That money is gone, you can't prove anyone has taken it or if it was even there in the first place. You lost your purse, maybe you also lost the money? I still stand by my advice that you need to be more careful and look after your stuff.

All you can do now is move on and learn from your mistake.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (13 Mar 2018)

After a soggy ride yesterday was nice to ride in rain free tonight and no head wind  happy with that!


----------



## dhd.evans (14 Mar 2018)

Had some fun on the way home last night:







Climbed the Law hill on the singlespeed and set some PRs!

This morning's weather felt genuinely like spring so may have to get the 'real' bike back together in the next few weeks. Big fondo on the 30th.


----------



## bonker (14 Mar 2018)

Thames Water is still digging up the A24/ CS7 in Tooting after the flood. This has dramatically reduced the traffic on the A24 into London for a decent stretch of the journey so if you have been put off that London commute because of the traffic now is the time to give it a go.

You will have to get off and walk the 50 yards past the road works though.


----------



## si_c (14 Mar 2018)

Weather was much better today, crosswinds notwithstanding, and I commuted in wearing a short sleeve jersey, shorts and just arm warmers for the first time this year, wasn't even that cold. Definitely time to get out all the spring cycling gear now.

Couple of dozy dickheads driving too close to me, which in 40mph gusting crosswinds is just what you want. I'd have waved my fist at them, but couldn't take my hands off the bars.


----------



## DCLane (14 Mar 2018)

Borrowed my son's new winter Carrera Tanneri ii 18/19 bike as my Eastway's in bits and the Wilier needs digging out. At least the bike gets a trial run before he uses it. And use it he will - 46 large chainring and cross tyres means I might be able to keep up


----------



## biggs682 (14 Mar 2018)

DCLane said:


> Borrowed my son's new winter Carrera Tanneri ii 18/19 bike as my Eastway's in bits and the Wilier needs digging out. At least the bike gets a trial run before he uses it. And use it he will - 46 large chainring and cross tyres means I might be able to keep up



I like them as well @DCLane , ok not the fastest thing in the garage but certainly smooth ride


----------



## John_S (14 Mar 2018)

This mornings commute was pretty straightforward and uneventful.

Perhaps because of the benign nature of the commute I had time to look at the snow which is still around either where the wind blew it into big drifts or where tractors piled it up at the side of the road in big mounds. I sort of started a mental sweep stake thinking about just how long these piles of snow can last for but it's not the best sweep stake because it's only me playing.


----------



## cosmicbike (14 Mar 2018)

Quite a fast ride in this morning despite the headwind. Having just checked the bike over pre-ride home, looks like the breeze is in my favour for the return journey, which is nice.


----------



## Randombiker9 (14 Mar 2018)

I like Skol said:


> I kind of knew what you meant.
> 
> What I mean is that if you need that £20 or £25 because that is all the money you have in the world then maybe you shouldn't be spending it buying bottled water from a shop when tap water is (effectively) free. Also if that money is important, maybe you shouldn't be carrying it around school with you?
> 
> ...


Thanks i know it was there as i had £30 in total used a £5 note as i forgot my college lunch that day. So yesterday before i cycled home i know i had £25, 2 £10 notes and a £5 and when i reached the store. before i went in i still had the notes as i checked. On the CCTV it did show the woman who picked it up and there was a pause without looking at food/drinks etc.. but you couldn't see what she was doing as her back was turned to the CCTV angle and i didn't get water i got a diet drink because my water bottle ran out because i never buy water because tap waters free.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (14 Mar 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Quite a fast ride in this morning despite the headwind. Having just checked the bike over pre-ride home, looks like the breeze is in my favour for the return journey, which is nice.


Snap, headwind all of the 10 miles to work today but come the morning should be a nice tailwind to give me a boost


----------



## si_c (14 Mar 2018)

Totally different ride home tonight, absolutely stonking tailwind. Averaged just over 22mph!


----------



## ianrauk (15 Mar 2018)

So that was rainy commute # 20 for the year so far. 
Compared to the same time last year I only recorded 6 rainy commutes (31 for 2017 over all)

It's now starting to grind my gears.


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Mar 2018)

Really quite wet today with a headwind to boot. Discovered my 2 year old waterproofs are somewhat not so much. Stuff ordered to re-proof


----------



## si_c (15 Mar 2018)

Another damp ride in this morning along with another steady headwind. Roll on summer.


----------



## Randombiker9 (15 Mar 2018)

a bit pissed of at myself
Made a stupid mistake. There was wet mud nearby so i as i was turning my bike skid and i braked whilst skidding which cause me to fall off side ways. People are way too polite in England because people asked if i was alright and i was fine myself. My hoodie was dirty but i just replaced that with my coat as it was nice weather. But i didn't get any cuts or hurt my self i just got a tiny scrape near my elbow and tiny scrape/bruises near knee but other than i'm fine. I checked my bike was working and it was i just had to sort the chain out as it dropped off. I don't think i my helmet touched the ground because i remember i hit my elbow first then put my hand out to avoid hitting my helmet. So I don't think my helmet needs replaceing (Correct me if im wrong). But at least it happen on the path before i got to the road. So at least it didn't happen on the road.
But lesson learnt dont brake if you skid.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Mar 2018)

ianrauk said:


> So that was rainy commute # 20 for the year so far.
> Compared to the same time last year I only recorded 6 rainy commutes (31 for 2017 over all)
> 
> It's now starting to grind my gears.



It has just been stupidly wet so far this year.


----------



## dhd.evans (16 Mar 2018)

Wet and windy. Tried to take a PB (missed by 1 second) where a car tried to overtake, noticed i was torching 30mph and backed off. Good guy BMW 1 series.

This guy though:


----------



## si_c (16 Mar 2018)

Slow commute in this morning, legs were pretty much toast. Add to that another damp drizzly morning and it wasn't the best run in.


----------



## straas (16 Mar 2018)

Clear in manchester this morning.

Couple of fast guys on oxford rd, one burnt himself out and had to skip a red to avoid embarrassment.


----------



## mjr (16 Mar 2018)

jahlive905 said:


> The bin lorry begins to indicate left (a bit late, if you ask me) and begins turning into the road on the left. Man on the boris bike, inconvenienced, then immediately pulls out into the middle of the road, to pass the bin lorry on his right. He didn't check behind him before doing this, and unfortunately, as I was in primary and had seen the lorry's movements from a further distance, this is where I was also riding.
> 
> We both managed to brake so that a collision didn't happen but it came extremely close.


Well done. That's brilliant.



jahlive905 said:


> I told him to watch where he was riding and to use his eyes. [...] I asked him whether he knew the rules of the road. [...] I told him it wasn't very mature of him to use so many swear words.


All of those seem like mistakes, though. (HC rule 147 to avoid snookering yourself like that.)



jahlive905 said:


> He stated that it was me in the wrong because I should have known that he was going to pull out and acted accordingly. I told him that I disagreed, that at the speed and position of my riding, that wasn't possible and in any case, he should've slowed down and checked before moving out into the middle of the road.


I think the other guy should have shoulder-checked and ideally signalled before moving right, but you were overtaking so should have left enough room for him to move out, which it sounds like you did but only just.


----------



## hennbell (16 Mar 2018)

Made my first attempt at a triathlon today. Biked for 7.5 km then with 0.2 km to go there was a big puddle across the road. The I should have got off my bike but I cycled on. Halfway through the puddle I had to turn left, that is when I found out about the ice at the bottom of the puddle. The puddle was much deeper and colder than I expected. a swim in a good 4 inch deep puddle got everything really soaked. I pick myself up thanked the lord for my waterproof winter boots and ran the rest of the distance home.


----------



## RoubaixCube (16 Mar 2018)

hennbell said:


> Made my first attempt at a triathlon today. Biked for 7.5 km then with 0.2 km to go there was a big puddle across the road. The I should have got off my bike but I cycled on. Halfway through the puddle I had to turn left, that is when I found out about the ice at the bottom of the puddle. The puddle was much deeper and colder than I expected. a swim in a good 4 inch deep puddle got everything really soaked. I pick myself up thanked the lord for my waterproof winter boots and ran the rest of the distance home.



what was your time for 10km?


----------



## Bazzer (19 Mar 2018)

Not a particularly enjoyable ride. After a little over a week away from work, I knew I was going to be facing the deep joy of a backlog of emails and telephone calls, in addition to work already planned for this week, so had to drag my backside out of bed. Then heard the wind gusting around the bathroom. Damn, it looked like the BBC weather forecast was accurate. 
My usual morning routine seemed to collapse just as I entered the garage to collect my bike and as soon as I finally set off, it was straight into the cold easterly wind; a situation, which apart from about four miles travelling south, stayed with me for the rest of the journey. The biting wind, (and I suspect the prospect of a backlog of work) added over 15 mins to the journey. At least it was dry.
Dawn was breaking just as I left home, which is the first time in months. Whilst certain parts of the commute are undoubtedly better in daylight, I do enjoy the sense of solitude darkness brings.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Mar 2018)

Wow, this mornings commute was bloody freezing cold. Luckily the snow we had over the weekend had cleared and the roads were dry. I had changed the bottom bracket, chain and cassette on the PX Ti so this mornings ride was oh so smooth. If the roads had been wet I would have thrown a fit :-)

Got to the train station after the first part of the cycle commute. There were ticket inspectors at the gate. First time I have seen them there since I started this new commute beginning of November. Showed my pass and one of the guards said why wasn't my gps switched on. (I had switched it off just before the gate) He said if it ain't on Strava and gave me THAT look. I said, Ha, you're a cyclist. He said he is, cycles to and from work every day.

Not that many other cycle commuters out on the roads this morning. Probably due to the freezing temps. Weather is looking to get milder as the week goes on.


----------



## si_c (19 Mar 2018)

Normal service is resumed today, slight headwind, then a slight crosswind, then a solid headwind. Bit chilly too.


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Mar 2018)

tallliman said:


> Looking to ride in tomorrow but just seen that the Trent is flooded. Decision to be made in the morning as I have to transport my laptop.


Never get off the boat!


----------



## bonker (19 Mar 2018)

Had to walk the bike over icy slush to a bigger road but once on my way all was fairly snow and ice free. I was finding it very hard going. Was it the easterly wind, the effects of the weekend or the extra pair of longs to keep the cold out? No, it was the back brake against the wheel rim as I changed the chain at the weekend and hadn't set the wheel back in properly...doh.

The Izumi track chain I had on the fixed ( Pearson Now You See Me) suddenly wore massively. It's been on for a fair while (12-18 months). It was fine for ages but then, over the space of a couple of weeks, got as baggy as hell. I'm trying a cheap as chips KMC to see what the difference in life time is.


----------



## Dec66 (19 Mar 2018)

On Friday, I was thinking of when I should revert to bib shorts and shave the legs.

This morning disavowed me of any such fanciful notions.

My goodness, that was chilly.


----------



## Randombiker9 (19 Mar 2018)

Didn't cycle today as 
1. Still snow and ice on roads
2. On way home one of the roads i have to go down his closed

ps still annoying as bus was 30 mins late due to icy conditions and not many of the stops where i have to get off are being served due to gas works . So i'll probs end up cycling tommorow (If it doesn't snow again overnight and just find a different way home.


----------



## si_c (19 Mar 2018)

Bit of a headwind on the way home, had to pop into the supermarket, when I came out, clipped in and my left pedal fell off.

Scooted over to Halfords and had to get a new pair. Fair play to them they let me use their tools to swap them over. Which was easier said than done as the pedal was stuck on pretty hard.


----------



## J1888 (19 Mar 2018)

This evening was first time on the bike for a week, for various reasons.

Not a bad ride - long bibs and my Btwin Aerofit wintr jacket with baselayer was enough to keep me warm...shame my commuter is completely knackered - have not maintained it recently and think it needs new cassette, chain, front rings and rims.


----------



## Dec66 (19 Mar 2018)

Think I came across someone either having his bike nicked, or somebody who'd tried to have it nicked, in Dulwich Village of all places at about 5.30 to 5.45 tonight, don't know if anyone one here saw what happened?

There was a minibus bumped onto the pavement on the wrong side of the road, a fella with an orangey bike being talked to by a few people, and three halfwits heading the other way, one on a bike, one on a bike and holding another with no rider on (until the third jumped on it).

Something very odd happening, I didn't stop as there were loads of people involved anyway and there didn't seem much point in my adding to the throng.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (19 Mar 2018)

No snow here in Melbourne. All I have to put up with daily is the worst drivers in the world. I wish I could afford to leave this messed-up cyclist-hating country.


----------



## Randombiker9 (19 Mar 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> No snow here in Melbourne. All I have to put up with daily is the worst drivers in the world. I wish I could afford to leave this messed-up cyclist-hating country.


I thought people didn't mind cyclists in Australlia.


----------



## I like Skol (20 Mar 2018)

si_c said:


> when I came out, clipped in and my left pedal fell off.


What kind of pedal?
I'm thinking of M9000 XTR for my next bike (purely for the bling, I'm sure they won't perform any better than XT SPD) but have read many tales of failure on the older versions so now a bit worried in case the M9000s are the same but the stories haven't hit the web yet.


----------



## si_c (20 Mar 2018)

I like Skol said:


> What kind of pedal?
> I'm thinking of M9000 XTR for my next bike (purely for the bling, I'm sure they won't perform any better than XT SPD) but have read many tales of failure on the older versions so now a bit worried in case the M9000s are the same but the stories haven't hit the web yet.


Boardman MTB pro. Decent pedal for the price (£23), but there is supposed to be a bolt that you undo to grease the bearings, I didn't realise that it had come off. Could also have been damaged at some point being fair as I've come off a few times over the last year.

Either way it's done about 10k km without me even looking at it.


----------



## Bazzer (20 Mar 2018)

Pleasant journey home last night. Wind behind me most of the way, the sun trying to cough some UV on me and seemed to catch the traffic just right as for the most part, it was lighter than usual.

This morning was probably the best ride for about a month. Darkness, (at least to begin with), no wind, cool and no black ice. Even the traffic light fairies smiled on me as I only had to stop at 29 and 30 out of 30.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Mar 2018)

Randombiker9 said:


> I thought people didn't mind cyclists in Australlia.




It's well known as a cycle hating country.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Mar 2018)

I like Skol said:


> What kind of pedal?
> I'm thinking of M9000 XTR for my next bike (purely for the bling, I'm sure they won't perform any better than XT SPD) but have read many tales of failure on the older versions so now a bit worried in case the M9000s are the same but the stories haven't hit the web yet.



I've been using those pedals on both my commuter/tourer and leisure bikes for years. The reason I like them is that you can take out the spindles to change the grease in them. OK.. and the bling


----------



## ianrauk (20 Mar 2018)

Cold and bleedin' headwind this morning. There was a little bit of drizzle in the air but not too much to get the clothes wet.
The first mile of my morning commute is a mile and a half downhill trot. It passes a huge new housing development and a quarry, so when the roads are wet or damp, the much from the sites get's all over the bloody place. My nicely stripped own, sparkling clean bike is now all mucky again. ggggrrrrrr.


----------



## I like Skol (20 Mar 2018)

ianrauk said:


> I've been using those pedals on both my commuter/tourer and leisure bikes for years. The reason I like them is that you can take out the spindles to change the grease in them. OK.. and the bling


That's good to know. I have been running a few sets of M780 XT pedals for commuting, road and off-road and just recently had to adjust one of the newest ones due to running a bit tight. I think these adjust the same way as the XTRs, simple to do.


----------



## J1888 (20 Mar 2018)

In from SW London into town...not really cold, but fark me, what a head/cross-wind all the way in. Energy-sapping (recovering from a cold) doesn't even begin to describe it, even going downhill was a chore.


----------



## bonker (20 Mar 2018)

J1888 said:


> In from SW London into town...not really cold, but fark me, what a head/cross-wind all the way in. Energy-sapping (recovering from a cold) doesn't even begin to describe it, even going downhill was a chore.


Had the same yesterday going into town from Surrey. You will be rewarded at the end of the day. If your ride home is anything like mine yesterday it will be a blast.


----------



## J1888 (20 Mar 2018)

bonker said:


> Had the same yesterday going into town from Surrey. You will be rewarded at the end of the day. If your ride home is anything like mine yesterday it will be a blast.



 Unfortunately, I'll be continuing in the same direction on the way home - was coming in from my folks this morning, but I'm other side of the river!!


----------



## Sixmile (20 Mar 2018)

A had an uncharacteristic full week off the pedals due in part to too much wind last week. Back on the commute this morning and it was chilly but I'd got the layers spot on. I almost got cleaned within 300 yards of my house by a lady in a yellow SUV (better visibility you see..) coming out of a give way junction into my path. She did acknowledge her error with the 'I'm sorry I almost knocked you over' hand in the air.


----------



## J1888 (20 Mar 2018)

Farkin hell, same headwin on the way home. Only 5 miles but what an energy sapping, demoralising experience - every pedal stroke a chore, relentless wind for nearly the whole journey.


----------



## Bazzer (20 Mar 2018)

.


ianrauk said:


> Cold and bleedin' headwind this morning. There was a little bit of drizzle in the air but not too much to get the clothes wet.
> The first mile of my morning commute is a mile and a half downhill trot. It passes a huge new housing development and a quarry, so when the roads are wet or damp, the much from the sites get's all over the bloody place. My nicely stripped own, sparkling clean bike is now all mucky again. ggggrrrrrr.





J1888 said:


> In from SW London into town...not really cold, but fark me, what a head/cross-wind all the way in. Energy-sapping (recovering from a cold) doesn't even begin to describe it, even going downhill was a chore.





Sixmile said:


> A had an uncharacteristic full week off the pedals due in part to too much wind last week. Back on the commute this morning and it was chilly but I'd got the layers spot on. I almost got cleaned within 300 yards of my house by a lady in a yellow SUV (better visibility you see..) coming out of a give way junction into my path. She did acknowledge her error with the 'I'm sorry I almost knocked you over' hand in the air.
> 
> View attachment 400756





J1888 said:


> Farkin hell, same headwin on the way home. Only 5 miles but what an energy sapping, demoralising experience - every pedal stroke a chore, relentless wind for nearly the whole journey.



Blimey, now beginning to feel guilty about enjoying my ride last night and this morning.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Mar 2018)

Bazzer said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aha....Don't get me wrong. I enjoyed my cycle commute today. Except for the mucky bike bit.


----------



## Bazzer (21 Mar 2018)

Very hard air frost at home this morning and the frost was evident on parked cars for about 10 miles.

Witness to a car incident this morning. Riding an unlit rural road a little over a couple of miles from home. A car passed me around 60 metres before a sharp bend. It then ploughed into a line of chevrons indicating said sharp bend. There then followed a shower of sparks, followed by a remarkably neat felling of an electricity pole, complete with wires, across both carriageways. The driver, a man in his late 20s/early 30s managed to open one of the car doors and clambered out of the ditch his now steaming car had ended up in. 
The driver seemed to be shaken more than anything, as after blaming ice on the road, (the roads were dry ), he was quickly on the 'phone, not to the emergency services but to a friend or relative. Using the bike lights and some vigorous waving managed to stop a car travelling uncomfortably fast in the same direction from hitting the electricity pole. A car which had been coming from the opposite direction seems to have seen the shower of sparks and had stopped before the electricity pole.
Both carriageways blocked and vehicles acting as buffers; driver shaken but seemingly otherwise OK, nothing more to do except carefully pick my way over the leccy wires and carry on.
Suspect speeding. The road has various speed limits, 30, 40 and 50 The incident was in the 40 mph zone, but being passed on that road by cars which are clearly exceeding the speed limit is so common it no longer registers with me.


----------



## John_S (21 Mar 2018)

Morning Bazzer, glad to hear that not only the driver was unhurt (apart from being a bit shaken) but also glad that their driving didn't end up taking you out at the same time during the accident.

I have to say that there was nothing nearly as eventful as that on my commute today. In fact it was a lovely ride into work and a great morning to be on the bike! 

It was a little bit chilly at about -1 with a frost on the fields and gardens wither side of the road but the road was dry and it was lovely and sunny without too much wind so I really enjoyed this mornings ride. I do have a problem with the shifting on my Shimano Alfine IGH at the moment so I'm riding singly speed for now but that just meant it was a nice leisurely ride into work and I just took in my surroundings on a beautiful morning.


----------



## dhd.evans (21 Mar 2018)

Hell of a slog this morning, not sure why. Body just wasn't having it...


----------



## Bazzer (21 Mar 2018)

John_S said:


> Morning Bazzer, glad to hear that not only the driver was unhurt (apart from being a bit shaken) but also glad that their driving didn't end up taking you out at the same time during the accident.
> 
> I have to say that there was nothing nearly as eventful as that on my commute today. In fact it was a lovely ride into work and a great morning to be on the bike!
> 
> It was a little bit chilly at about -1 with a frost on the fields and gardens wither side of the road but the road was dry and it was lovely and sunny without too much wind so I really enjoyed this mornings ride. I do have a problem with the shifting on my Shimano Alfine IGH at the moment so I'm riding singly speed for now but that just meant it was a nice leisurely ride into work and I just took in my surroundings on a beautiful morning.



Yes if I had been a few seconds faster things could have been different, but I wasn't, so no harm done. 
Sounds callous, but given he had created the incident himself and and no one else was involved, my first thoughts were I hope the driver gets them self out of the car as I don't fancy climbing down the ditch wearing cleats. And if they do, I hope there is nothing obviously broken etc., as it's a bit cold to be hanging around for an ambulance and the police. Then got a bit twitchy trying to stop the following car from hitting the pole now lying across the road.


----------



## Sixmile (21 Mar 2018)

Rode home via a friends house last night. He hasn't been out on his bike since last Summer but since he's part of our group who always meet up on a Tuesday night I suggested riding with him to mine and I'd drive on to our friends house afterwards. He was like a big kid when I called at his place, dressed for a summers day (too few layers it transpired!), his mountain bike with a years dirt caked onto it with soft tyres but we did 10 miles to mine and he was buzzing afterwards. It extended my homeward commute to around 17 miles and looks like it's something he'd like to do again next week but longer.


----------



## gaijintendo (21 Mar 2018)

Really enjoyed my cycle today - my commuter front hub is loose, so I'm using a lighter-wheeled tourer wheel. It's like a holiday from the Marathon plusses.

On the way home I was overtaken on a brow of a hill and the van driver almost came unstuck. He then decided to punish me for his own stupidity by needlessly stopping about half a dozen times after he got in front. Would have otherwise been a fast downhill. Thankfully I give drivers who reveal themselves as reckless plenty of room to muck up. Proved to be a wise move!


----------



## aferris2 (21 Mar 2018)

Was looking forward to the comute today. Rear gear hanger thought otherwise.



First drive into work this year.


----------



## Bazzer (21 Mar 2018)

Hard work tonight. 
Left work and discovered the fairy had visited my back tyre. Tried to limp home, but suspected 17 miles would be pushing it and after two inflates and having travelled may be three miles, knew it was a lost cause, Found the offending object, not even sure what it was, but it was bloody sharp and could only be extracted from the marathons with leatherman pliers. Old tube in the bike bag and new one fitted. 
Ride home was almost entirely into the wind, which was unpleasant after recent homeward bound journeys and a little too much on the cool side. Legs felt drained by the time I arrived home, which is the second consecutive night of this effect.Hoping it's just a hangover from a recent bug.
Car from the morning's incident had been removed and the felled wooden pole, dragged to the grass verge.
Bonus was seeing a group of 7 hen pheasants and a nearby cock bird.


----------



## Randombiker9 (21 Mar 2018)

Morning's are usually fine:

On way home random car stopped in 3rd lane just before traffic lights before roundabout with car door open. Which is a real pain as it causes you to switch lanes and back again which is dangerous especially near a roundabout and a really close pass by a driver who must hate cyclists as it reved it's enging whilst overtaking and then pulled in way to close (Closest pass i've had was only like 2 inches away. and this was just before a school zone.


----------



## Jenkins (21 Mar 2018)

Two consecutive days without the need for a bike with mudguards and the wind has dropped. Is spring finally here or is the excrement about to hit the air recirculating device weather wise?


----------



## lazybloke (22 Mar 2018)

Haven't had a bad close pass for a couple of years, but was nearly left-hooked by a van this morning, then had two VERY close passes tonight. 
Feels like an epidemic of cr*p driving, which is putting me off cycling in traffic. I'd switch to offroad routes but they're so swampy - - bring on the hotter weather.

Also saw a Volvo on fire tonight. that made me feel a bit better.


----------



## dhd.evans (22 Mar 2018)

Spring has sprung! 3/4 bib shorts and no buff. Engaged in SCR with two roadies (a BMC aero bike!) on my singlespeed. Torched them. Love me spring.


----------



## Sixmile (22 Mar 2018)

Dropped off the car to the mechanic for maybe the 4th time this year.. and rode onto work. I like riding from his as the country roads are a little quieter than what I'm used to normally. Just before turning into the street beside my work a Royal Mail van was stationary on the oncoming lane. There was a queue behind him and nothing in front of him. I was beside him in seconds and just stopped at his window and glared in at him, of course he was sitting texting away and hadn't noticed the traffic had moved off ahead of him. He looked up and seen me and floored the van. Then I got into work and one of my overshoes ripped taking it off..


----------



## Ciar (22 Mar 2018)

Nothing too exciting started of by riding down into the local subway and into a lovely ganja smelling cloud being emitted by two gentlemen at 7.20 am  and then out into the headwind which killed my motivation completely, so I pootled into work.


----------



## si_c (22 Mar 2018)

Yesterdays' commute home was short sleeve jersey, shorts, no arm or legwarmers and just a thin pair of gloves!!! Winter is definitely over now. Back to a long sleeve jersey this morning though. 



aferris2 said:


> Was looking forward to the comute today. Rear gear hanger thought otherwise.



I liked this, but because it reminded me I need to buy a spare hanger! Make sure you find out exactly why it snapped, for me last time I didn't realise how worn the big ring was and ended up having to replace the rear derailleur too.


----------



## si_c (23 Mar 2018)

Tonight's commute home was an exercise in how not to de-escalate conflict. I was interrupted by a moton beeping and close passing me as they went past on the main road. It's about 1.5 normal lanes with a cycle lane on the right handside. The cycletrack is usually filled with gravel and crap, and given that I was going relatively quickly at about 28mph I kept right, just over into the main lane, leaving ample space to pass, even though I was essentially keeping up with the rest of the traffic.

Pulled up alongside them at the next set of lights inevitably to be greeted with a deluge of profanity. I tried to explain to the driver that I was well within my rights to cycle there, cue more profanity, road tax, more profanity etc etc, at which point the lights changed so as I was losing my temper I called her a shoot driver and told her to fark off and learn how to drive. This prompted her boyfriend(?) to get out of the now moving car without waiting to stop, so I called him a bellend as I went around them and carried on up the road.

I'll readily accept that I dealt with it poorly, but their attitude and roadcraft were appalling. I'm not one to post these sorts of things in this thread, but I'm still seething a bit some six hours later.


----------



## gaijintendo (23 Mar 2018)

si_c said:


> ... This prompted her boyfriend(?) ...


Driving instructor?

Good deals on Cycliq products at present, and your police force have an online reporting system where you can share private(?) YouTube links. Also, if you know you are being recorded, you might moderate your behaviour, not that I think you were being unruly.

I suggest this as, other than stew, there is nothing really positive you can really get from the experience. And who doesn't like buying gadgets?


----------



## si_c (23 Mar 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> Driving instructor?
> 
> Good deals on Cycliq products at present, and your police force have an online reporting system where you can share private(?) YouTube links. Also, if you know you are being recorded, you might moderate your behaviour, not that I think you were being unruly.
> 
> I suggest this as, other than stew, there is nothing really positive you can really get from the experience. And who doesn't like buying gadgets?



I've had a look at the Cycliq stuff, and they seem very bulky to me to be honest, plus I already use a dynamo lights setup. I do use a barfly computer mount, which has a gopro mount underneath...

In all honesty though, 99.999% of drivers are fine, and on the odd occasion I do feel the need to stop and speak to a driver, they usually apologise when I explain that they were too close, and that's it. You can't plan your life around dealing with tossers, you'll go mad.

But then, more gadgets!


----------



## chriscross1966 (23 Mar 2018)

John_S said:


> Morning Bazzer, glad to hear that not only the driver was unhurt (apart from being a bit shaken) but also glad that their driving didn't end up taking you out at the same time during the accident.
> 
> I have to say that there was nothing nearly as eventful as that on my commute today. In fact it was a lovely ride into work and a great morning to be on the bike!
> 
> It was a little bit chilly at about -1 with a frost on the fields and gardens wither side of the road but the road was dry and it was lovely and sunny without too much wind so I really enjoyed this mornings ride. I do have a problem with the shifting on my Shimano Alfine IGH at the moment so I'm riding singly speed for now but that just meant it was a nice leisurely ride into work and I just took in my surroundings on a beautiful morning.




Alfine's are very sensitive to getting the setting right and keeping the gear cable moving smoothly.... It seems to pay to get really good cables and I find the outer seems to be more important than the inner... I use Jagwire Road Pro and it seems to work well on my 11-speed Brompton... also the alignment dot thing on the shifter mechanism should be considered a starting point for negotiation rather than the last word in the matter....


----------



## John_S (23 Mar 2018)

Hi chriscross1966,

Thanks very much for your message and advice which is much appreciated!

I've actually just bought myself a new Jagwire gear cable because that's the next thing on my list to try in order to hopefully solve my shifting issue. No I just need to get the time to fit it which is easier said that done between work and all of the family stuff on the weekends but fingers crossed I'll get it sorted soon.

In the meantime having done quite a few rides with the bike as a single speed I'm staring to get used to it now.

Cheers, John


----------



## dhd.evans (23 Mar 2018)

Committed to 3/4 bib shorts yesterday. Today was a downpour but sacked up and did it again. I'm Caucasian but my ankles were definitely Afro-Caribbean on arrival at work....


----------



## ianrauk (23 Mar 2018)

It was raining when I got up this morning and looked out of the window. I though it was going to be yet another wet cycle commute. Luckily it had stopped by the time I had left home. Bloody right too... bleedin' inconsiderate crappy wet weather. We've had enough y'hear.


----------



## si_c (23 Mar 2018)

This mornings commute was yet another gusty cross/headwind, kept getting pulled left/right as vans or lorries went past creating a draft in the opposite direction. At least it was dry, last night the forecast was for rain.


----------



## hennbell (23 Mar 2018)

Only -3 today yet I parked the bicycle, I am getting weak.

So it is only -3 but the wind is over 40 kph, we have us a spring blizzard. Our "normal" staying snow is very dry, it will not stick together to make a snow ball. When the temperature warms up to -3 the snow is very wet and makes for a much harder ride.


----------



## Leaway2 (23 Mar 2018)

The red car wasn't quite blocking the cycle path so the black car had to pull up close


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Mar 2018)

Wet ride in again this morning, started as drizzle and progressed to rain as I neared work. Despite being 8 degrees C I felt cold and struggled to get warm even with a buff, hat and base layer.
Nice ride home, got too hot though
Looks like wet again for tomorrows commute too


----------



## Jenkins (23 Mar 2018)

Today's commute was the last day of 19 consecutive days of cycling - 13 round trip commutes, 1 trip to collect my car from its MOT, 1 shopping trip & 4 leisure rides. 

Weekend off at Brands Hatch (Sat) and Silverstone (Sun) then back to normal on Monday - and it's a short week thanks to Easter.


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Mar 2018)

What a surprise, wet again Headwind to boot, and with nearly 200 miles done this week I really felt it. Maybe I should take a couple of days off..


----------



## straas (26 Mar 2018)

Got to love half terms!


----------



## palinurus (26 Mar 2018)

What a lovely spring day! looking forward to the ride home. I'm sure all the daffodils will be out.


----------



## Sixmile (26 Mar 2018)

Half term fairly lightens the traffic. Added to that, I left the house much later this morning and sailed in without any issue. Well, apart from struggling to get my gloves on. It was a little nippy so I took out my Polaris lined gloves and the lining was fine for 7 fingers and 1 thumb but for the other finger and thumb, I couldn't get them anywhere near comfortable or straight.


----------



## Ciar (26 Mar 2018)

Nice ride up until a fairy decided to attack me! then i took an age to change inner tube as i run marathon + tyres which have not been off the bike since fitting, which has to be about 2.5k miles, they were a complete git to get back on. only to realise that i had replaced the tube, but not checked the tyre properly and slowly rode in on another flat!


----------



## Randombiker9 (26 Mar 2018)

Nothing happend whilst cycling but was in a area in town with a friend and these two guys on mountain
bikes wearing hoodies nearly tried to get my friend with a knife but then we both looked at them they both sped off. So would you guys leave it or tell the police?
I feel i should do something but i don't know if i should


----------



## MartinQ (26 Mar 2018)

Randombiker9 said:


> Nothing happend whilst cycling but was in a area in town with a friend and these two guys on mountain
> bikes wearing hoodies nearly tried to get my friend with a knife but then we both looked at them they both sped off. So would you guys leave it or tell the police?
> I feel i should do something but i don't know if i should



Certainly tell the police.


----------



## Randombiker9 (26 Mar 2018)

MartinQ said:


> Certainly tell the police.


I was thinking off that at the time but my friend didn't want to get police involved :/ and i feel i loose my friend as the police will probs have to ask me and my friend. Also what's the best way to tell 101 or Online form or just visit the police station tommorow and mention that way but i know i should tell them it's just my friend


----------



## Bazzer (27 Mar 2018)

What a miserable journey. Wind driven rain for and hour and ten minutes, on roads with many large and deep puddles. Everything bar my top base layer wet through. Currently decorating two radiators set at full heat, trying to get everything dry or at least to damp stage before the majority of work colleagues arrive.
Didn't even have the pleasure of yesterday's weather as a suit and tie and train disruption meant a commute by car.


----------



## dhd.evans (27 Mar 2018)

Bazzer said:


> What a miserable journey. Wind driven rain for and hour and ten minutes, on roads with many large and deep puddles. Everything bar my top base layer wet through. Currently decorating two radiators set at full heat, trying to get everything dry or at least to damp stage before the majority of work colleagues arrive.
> Didn't even have the pleasure of yesterday's weather as a suit and tie and train disruption meant a commute by car.



Today's ride very similar to this; described the 'weather' as "permeating dampness". Felt shivery and ming when i got into the office.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Mar 2018)

Cold and wet. Again.
This time last year I was in short sleeves and shorts.

Rainy commute 21 of the year so far, only 6 the same time last year, 31 rainy commutes over all for 2017


----------



## mangid (27 Mar 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Cold and wet. Again.
> This time last year I was in short sleeves and shorts.
> 
> Rainy commute 21 of the year so far, only 6 the same time last year, 31 rainy commutes over all for 2017



Thought I'd been getting thru the lube. Still, makes the nice days more special :-)


----------



## MartinQ (27 Mar 2018)

Randombiker9 said:


> I was thinking off that at the time but my friend didn't want to get police involved :/ and i feel i loose my friend as the police will probs have to ask me and my friend. Also what's the best way to tell 101 or Online form or just visit the police station tommorow and mention that way but i know i should tell them it's just my friend



Don't know, but my rule of thumb is to think about how you'd feel if they did it again / something worse and it could have been stopped. If you ring 101, they'll escalate it if necessary.

I had something similar a few years ago when we were driving into Liverpool and saw some kids waving a gun out of a car window. After thinking about it, we stopped, phoned the emergency number and they got stopped when they tried to enter the tunnel and a gun was found. Don't know whether they were just showing off or ... but it was the right thing to do.


----------



## KneesUp (27 Mar 2018)

First Monday since the clocks changed yesterday, so I came home a longer route - basically a sort-of-sensible way back but with a bridleway loop added at around the halfway mark. Things I learned:

a) my new light bracket vibrates annoyingly
b) my headset is a little loose
c) I've developed a stiff link in the chain (I'm blaming you, snow) so when you put a lot of force through the pedals it can skip
d) slick road tyres don't like it if you ride along a camber of wet mud. Fortunately I didn't fall in the stream.
e) I don't dtink enough at work
e) I loved it, and my normal commute this morning felt very dull and short.

Sat at my desk, looking at my bike through the window waiting to go home now.


----------



## si_c (27 Mar 2018)

Mildly moist in this morning. Relatively warm though, so could have worn a short sleeve jersey, but didn't, cos I didn't feel like it. On the upside, really impressed with my new sealskin shoe covers.

Yesterday's commute home was less fun, left work to find a flat rear, pumped it up to see if it would hold, and it did, so pumped a bit more and rode home on it. Had to stop after about 8 miles to add some more air in, but still quicker overall than changing the tube would have been. As I was pumping up the second time, noticed a broken right side spoke. Much joy.


----------



## Ciar (27 Mar 2018)

Soaked on the outside with the so called light rain shower, but luckily dry on the inside, thank the gods i wore my northwave winter booties, as wet feet on the commute are just a no no


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (27 Mar 2018)

Pouring it down when I left the house at 5am and it stayed like that all the way to work! Passed some poor sod in trainers tracksuit and viz vest on his bike who looked completely and utterly drenched


----------



## si_c (27 Mar 2018)

Thorn Sherpa said:


> Pouring it down when I left the house at 5am and it stayed like that all the way to work! Passed some poor sod in trainers tracksuit and viz vest on his bike who looked completely and utterly drenched



I saw a couple of people much the same on the way in today. Not soaked through, but definitely uncomfortable in the misery drizzle. Feel sorry for them a bit tbh.


----------



## cosmicbike (27 Mar 2018)

Well that was fun. Wonderful warm evening commute in, light winds and could have kept going past work. Contrasting to this morning, absolutely belting down and a nasty headwind. Just to make it even more fun, my Endura 'waterproof' jacket proved not to be, despite having been Nikwaxed only last week, though the B'Twin trousers proofed at the same time were near perfect.


----------



## rivers (27 Mar 2018)

Lovely commute in today, tailwind for most of the ride, which means I'll have to fight the wind home, but it should be dying down slightly by then. It was my first commute with panniers and it was a bit strange.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Mar 2018)

Damp commute in this morning , the lunch time run back & forwards was dry and this evenings one looks to be a dry one as well .

Might go the slightly longer way just to get some more test miles in


----------



## Bazzer (27 Mar 2018)

Well it seems either I got it completely wrong when feeling for damp this morning on my base layer, or it was touching some of my wet clothes during the day, because as I discovered this evening, when i came to put it on it was pretty damp. Luckily the other clothes had dried off, but still unpleasant.
I would like to give the wind a . Having cycled into it for a good chunk of the journey into work, it then decided to do a complete switch for the journey home and increase in strength.
You bastard!


----------



## palinurus (27 Mar 2018)

Got a soaking this morning. Will likely get another tomorrow.


----------



## palinurus (27 Mar 2018)

Work should be cancelled if it rains, going to have a word.


----------



## Randombiker9 (27 Mar 2018)

https://www.thamesvalley.police.uk/news/general/cycle-safety-scheme-returns-spring-oxford/
Also what do you think about this?


----------



## Jenkins (27 Mar 2018)

The manager at Felixstowe ATS Euromaster has cost his company about £400 worth of business in April or May when I need new car tyres by not bothering to check whether it was safe to enter a roundabout - it wasn't as I was already there and both of us had to hit the brakes hard. There was an apology but I recognised him from having had work done at his depot in the past and will not be going there again.


Other than that, it seems like I got off lightly weather wise compared with most of the rest of you - it started drizzling when I was only a couple of miles from work this morning and only got heavy once I was settled in with a mug of coffee, while on the way home the rain began just where I have the option of adding in a 3 mile loop - so I didn't.


----------



## Bazzer (28 Mar 2018)

That's better; 
Dry roads
Cool air
No wind
Darkness


----------



## ianrauk (28 Mar 2018)

Wow, that was a nasty commute this morning.
I woke up to dry weather. By the time I had left it had started to rain, and the rain got heavier. It was also so very cold.
By the time I had got to Bromley for the second part of the cycle commute, the rain was much heavier.
As my commute now Cycle/Train/Cycle, because I was wet through on the train, for the second part my body was struggling to warm up though already wet clothing. Luckily I remember to bring along a spare pair of gloves so at least my hands were warmer.

So, wet commute number 22 for the year (6 for the same period last year)


----------



## Moodyman (28 Mar 2018)

Missed the morning's rain.

Plus, many schools have broken up for Easter, so roads were less chaotic.


----------



## Moodyman (28 Mar 2018)

Ohh..yeah, I had a busy-body wind their window down at the lights and ask me where my helmet was. I pointed to my crotch.

After a short silence, the window was wound up.


----------



## dhd.evans (28 Mar 2018)

This morning was nothing too exciting. Last night produced this cockwomble though:


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Mar 2018)

Well yesterday mornings ride home was drowned rat territory, and this morning continues the theme, though this time drowned cat. The difference being the number of numpties. I ran out of fingers this morning to count them all. And it was cold. On the plus side, my gloves didn't fill with water because I had the sense to put the jacket cuffs over the gloves this time


----------



## fossyant (28 Mar 2018)

Miss commuting by bike. Hate driving


----------



## John_S (28 Mar 2018)

I missed Mondays' commute due to commitments have to take kids to swimming lessons in the car so unfortunately I completely missed Mondays' sunshine.

However despite the fact that it was chucking it down with rain yesterday I still enjoyed my first commute home with some daylight last night.

It'll be good to ride home with some light again tonight but it looks like I'll take another soaking because it's been raining pretty much solidly all day.


----------



## Bazzer (28 Mar 2018)

Hard work tonight into the wind. Felt it hit me even in the city centre. I had hoped it was wind shear, but it quickly became apparent it was not. Not gusting, which at least gives some respite, just unremitting. And once I hit open countryside, the lower cogs got plenty of workout as I struggled to maintain even a modest pace.


----------



## Jenkins (28 Mar 2018)

Absolutely hozeing it down on the way in this afternoon but looked to be a nice, clear run home until a rogue shower of heavy rain preceded by hail went over. So much for British Summer Time!


----------



## clippetydoodah (29 Mar 2018)

Back on the commute again following the discovery of ncr 62 link to the Guild Wheel in Preston. This avoids the bypass of doom, and is 5 miles longer, now making the trip 20 miles door-to-door, one way. Brilliant route though, with very little traffic. Happy days.


----------



## palinurus (29 Mar 2018)

Cold. When I am going to have a warm southerly breeze at my back on the way in?

Also I want a new bike.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Mar 2018)

Nice sunny, blue sky, but chilly morning.
Did the first part of my cycle commute. Got on the train and missed my stop at Bromley, so had to carry on to London Victoria.
I though I was going to get into all sorts of trouble, for 1 I had my big boys bike with me and they don't like you taking non folders into London during the rush hour. And 2 I had now travelled to Victoria without a valid ticket.

Got to Victoria and was about to explain to the guard on duty but she just waived me through the gates. It was far too busy to stop me I guess.
I got away with it but it was naughty and I do feel a little guilty about it.

So, next part of my cycle commute was from Victoria to work. The weather was nice and it was nice to cycle on the Cycle Super Highway along the River Thames. 
I'm not an advocate of segregation but parts of the highway are damn good under tyre. However the crossing are a bit crap. Also some cyclists seem to treat it as a race track. That's not nice at all considering the amount of cyclists using it. Slow down you nobbers,


----------



## bonker (29 Mar 2018)

Interesting one this morning but it illustrates how some people just don't know the size of the vehicle they are driving.

Lovely clear morning ( it's going to hammer down later), I'm dressed bright and have lights. On a pretty quiet stretch of road I got a very close pass from a woman in a massive 4x4 people carrier type thing. She was so hesitant at the next roundabout I ended up back in front of her and she did it again. At the next set of lights I went to the front of the queue and motioned with a flat side sort or hand movement, very calmly that she might like to move out to give me more space. Her reaction seemed to be a mixture of apology and anger ( not directed towards me). As the lights were changing I moved aside as she sped off towards Ashtead --- driving about 4 inches from the nearside kerb on what is quite a wide road. She obviously has nothing against cyclists she just doesn't know where her vehicle is in the road.

Perhaps it's time larger vehicles required more training and enhanced licences like motor bikes.


----------



## confusedcyclist (29 Mar 2018)

Overtaken this morning on the crest of a hill with a blind bend whilst I was riding primary and keeping up with traffic, moving at a fair old pace, at least 25mph, maybe faster... then the twonk slowed right down. They say "if you can't beat them join them". Am I really better than that? Nah... so I returned the favour by graciously overtaking and slowing to a crawl so our friend missed the next set of lights...


----------



## Sixmile (29 Mar 2018)

For the first time in a long while I had a real 'heart in my mouth' moment on the way in this morning. The road was pretty clear. Dual lane urban 30mph road. I was inside on the bus lane doing 25mph down a straight clear section when a fella in a oncoming Passat begins a turn across me into a sideroad. He was well over the lane beside me and just stopped short of my lane. I had little time to react apart from shouting a 'whoaaa' as I thought I was for it and made quick eye contact with him as I went on past. Obviously, being apologetic for not being attentive and putting my safety at risk, he kindly blared his horn a number of times.




So much for hi-vis and flashing lights.


----------



## dhd.evans (29 Mar 2018)

Commutes were uneventful the last night and this morning. Rebuilding the summer bike tonight for a big ride out tomorrow, first of the year. 

Looking forward to having fun on a alu-carbon frame with deep-rimmed wheels and gears. Love my singlespeed dearly but sometimes you want to kick the arse out of it in the big ring and 44 x 18 is just not big enough!


----------



## palinurus (29 Mar 2018)

Another soaking. Getting well fed up.


----------



## Bazzer (29 Mar 2018)

I know when you look at the weather forecast, there are different conditions spoken about in various parts of the country, but to me, this thread brings it home how different, even within our small island and relatively short distances, there can can be so much variance.


----------



## Spartak (30 Mar 2018)

Cold & frosty commute this morning ..... 






Cruds courtesy of @MartinQ ..


----------



## Moodyman (30 Mar 2018)

palinurus said:


> Another soaking. Getting well fed up.



This winter has certainly dragged on.


----------



## Randombiker9 (30 Mar 2018)

the only thing that happened on the way home was a driver was on the wrong side of the road stopped randomly and honked at me when i cycled past. If it wasn't raining i would off told him your on the wrong side of the road. (I've never seen this before it's the first time i've seen it happen). Guess he was a foreign driver or thought it was GTA 5. People are just stupid sometimes.


----------



## palinurus (31 Mar 2018)

No commute today but I do have to ride to Sainsbury's and then the shop where I get the vegetables from and it's raining again. Was lashing down all day yesterday too but we had enough food in.


----------



## Maverick Goose (31 Mar 2018)

Randombiker9 said:


> the only thing that happened on the way home was a driver was on the wrong side of the road stopped randomly and honked at me when i cycled past. If it wasn't raining i would off told him your on the wrong side of the road. (I've never seen this before it's the first time i've seen it happen). Guess he was a foreign driver or thought it was GTA 5. People are just stupid sometimes.


Aren't they just? I got a close pass yesterday from a numpty in a BMW, who went screaming past me on the A592, then had to slam on his brakes to avoid hitting the car in front. I've been seeing lots of other wildlife too, including a Tawny Owl (one of the housekeepers' familiars, no doubt ) sat on a fence about 6 feet away from me as I went past and lots of Roe Deer. Tonight could be another late one!


----------



## palinurus (31 Mar 2018)

Finally stopped raining enough to ride to the shops in the drizzle.


----------



## Bazzer (3 Apr 2018)

Managed to avoid the soaking I thought I was going to get, particularly as it was still raining when I went for breakfast. After a couple of miles, realised it was probably warm enough for shorts.
Couple of cyclists in the dark without lights and one car, as well as the usual motorised RLJers; including a car ignoring a pelican crossing whilst someone was crossing.
Dawn chorus seems to be getting audibly louder by the day.


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Apr 2018)

Last night's commute was a trifle drizzly, but I did see 3 Badgers disappearing into the hedge in front of me-it's so nice to see them alive and not splattered all over the road.


----------



## bonker (3 Apr 2018)

To all who commuted: you did the right thing.

It started hammering down as I was about to leave so I put my civvies back on, jumped on the Brompton and cycled to the train station instead.

It took me 2 and half hours on the train to get to work ( not including 15 mins on the Brompton at either end), I usually do it in 1 hour fifteen on the bike ( fixed not Brompton). £13.20 not well spent.


----------



## hennbell (3 Apr 2018)

Roads are 99% snow and ice free. First road bike ride of the year, feels so fast.
I had to carry my bicycle the first 100 meters and cautiously "penguin walk" due to a thick ice build up. Road cleats and ice do not mix.
I don't have roadie winter booties so I used the summer road shoes this morning very cold toes at the end of a short ride. In the mornings it is still -17 but by the afternoon we are expecting a very sunny -4. Have some tin foil to wrap my feet just in case.

Global warming has not hit here yet.


----------



## Bazzer (3 Apr 2018)

Really fortunate tonight. Very warm on the way home, not helped by a headwind for a good chunk of the journey. A mile or so from home felt a couple of random rain drops on my hands but didn't think much about it. Ten minutes after arriving home, the heavens opened for about 40 minutes.


----------



## Bazzer (4 Apr 2018)

Not so fortunate this morning. Rain for 65 minutes and no rain for the final 5 minutes. And it looks like the radiators have been turned off, so could be a damp ride home later.


----------



## confusedcyclist (4 Apr 2018)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-jB9MytX0g

You may wish to skip to 1:55.

I experienced a disheartening deliberate close pass on this evening's commute, note all the cars that safely overtake prior on this narrow and busy road, yet the driver of this massive 4X4 finds the time to encroach and attempt to intimidate me for considerable time at the apex of the hill (bear in mind the knobber is off screen, gesturing at me through his windows for about 5 seconds before coming into view).

I'm sending this footage to WYP.


----------



## BSOh (4 Apr 2018)

confusedcyclist said:


> ......I'm sending this footage to WYP.




Good. That looked scary, there's no justification for driving like that whatsoever. It's idiots like this that put me off road cycling.


----------



## Arjimlad (4 Apr 2018)

confusedcyclist said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-jB9MytX0g
> 
> You may wish to skip to 1:55.
> 
> ...




That was very bad. I hope the Police take action.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (4 Apr 2018)

Getting a regular occurrence this raining to and from work business! It just doesn't seem to be easing up, the drains were overflowing on some of roads today really disrupting traffic.


----------



## Arjimlad (4 Apr 2018)

I reported a pothole at this point a little while ago & it was fixed. With all the rain & snow we've had the repair is lovely but the surrounding tarmac has taken a hike ! 

Just reported it again..


----------



## confusedcyclist (4 Apr 2018)

I have spoken to the 101 call center for WYP, the gentleman on the phone was very helpful and assured me someone would be in touch in the next 48 hours to discuss further to arrange the transfer of evidence. He gave me the impression they take it quite seriously, let's just see how it pans out. This incident has prompted me to order and fit a rear camera, that would have made the intimidation attempt much more obvious, head mounting the cam isn't an option as I don't wear a pillow hat. Hopefully this footage along with a third party witness statement (from neighbor who happened to be driving behind the offender) will be sufficient for the police to take some action.


----------



## Bazzer (4 Apr 2018)

confusedcyclist said:


> I have spoken to the 101 call center for WYP, the gentleman on the phone was very helpful and assured me someone would be in touch in the next 48 hours to discuss further to arrange the transfer of evidence. He gave me the impression they take it quite seriously, let's just see how it pans out. This incident has prompted me to order and fit a rear camera, that would have made the intimidation attempt much more obvious, head mounting the cam isn't an option as I don't wear a pillow hat. Hopefully this footage along with a third party witness statement (from neighbor who happened to be driving behind the offender) will be sufficient for the police to take some action.



Keep us posted. That was disgraceful.

Journey home tonight could have been better. Left work in drizzle which stopped after a mile or so and for the next 4 miles or so, it was very pleasant, even sunny in places. But I could see a sky full of black clouds approaching from my direction of travel and sure enough cycled into a cloudburst and the rain stayed with me for 40/45 minutes, until I was a couple of miles from home, by which time, I was very soggy, from the rain and huge puddles. 
Some inbred seemed to find it amusing to shout abuse from a car as it passed me in the downpour, and a WVM deliberately pulled out in front of me from a side road, with the tw@t laughing at me as I struggled to slow down with rim brakes in the soaking conditions. Then some dick decides he is going to undercut me when I am turning right, just because he is also turning right. 
I am definitely losing the mental squabble about buying a cam.


----------



## confusedcyclist (4 Apr 2018)

Well that was quick, I just spoke with a cheerful chap on the line who used to be traffic officer himself. He said if the video demonstrated my account sufficiently, they would likely send a notice of intended prosecution to the driver for dangerous or careless driving. Now I'll just have find time to pop down the station and give a statement and copy of the video.


----------



## si_c (4 Apr 2018)

confusedcyclist said:


> Well that was quick, I just spoke with a cheerful chap on the line who used to be traffic officer himself. He said if the video demonstrated my account sufficiently, they would likely send a notice of intended prosecution to the driver for dangerous or careless driving. Now I'll just have find time to pop down the station and give a statement and copy of the video.


Glad you've had a good result so far from reporting this (not seen the video, as I assume you've taken it down). I've picked up a camera for my MTB for summer, and am considering using it for my commute too, the vast majority of drivers are reasonably considerate, but it only takes one self important, entitled prick to scare the shoot out of you.


----------



## confusedcyclist (4 Apr 2018)

si_c said:


> Glad you've had a good result so far from reporting this (not seen the video, as I assume you've taken it down). I've picked up a camera for my MTB for summer, and am considering using it for my commute too, the vast majority of drivers are reasonably considerate, but it only takes one self important, entitled prick to scare the shoot out of you.


I marked it as private for now as they are taking it forward, not sure if that means you guys cannot see it though, or just that it's not searchable on youtube?

See: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-jB9MytX0g


----------



## si_c (4 Apr 2018)

confusedcyclist said:


> I marked it as private for now as they are taking it forward, not sure if that means you guys cannot see it though, or just that it's not searchable on youtube?
> 
> See: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-jB9MytX0g



Private means you can't see it at all, unlisted means the link you posted will work. To be honest, I'd keep it private and maybe post it after you've heard the result, rather than prejudice any potential prosecution.


----------



## ManiaMuse (5 Apr 2018)

Shorts, short-sleeve top and fingerless gloves were probably a bit optimistic for this morning. Fingers were bloody freezing by the time I got to work despite the blue skies.


----------



## si_c (5 Apr 2018)

First commute back in since before easter today. Legs felt tired and achey!!! Just not fair!

On the upside, a lovely day to ride in, sunny, with little wind, was wearing short sleeve t-shirt with baselayer, and shorts.


----------



## C R (5 Apr 2018)

First commute since mid Feb due to different things getting in the way. My usual cycle path is closed due to road works, so have to take a different route which is about a mile longer, no biggie, but part of the detour is a badly potholed gravel track with quite a steep incline at the end, I regretted having changed the knoblies to slicks, may have to change back. At least the weather was nice, if a bit chilly.


----------



## Sixmile (5 Apr 2018)

1st commute of the week.. knew it was to be cold so layered up well and put on the lobsters. I just reminded myself why I never wear them on the road bike, braking and changing gear is that bit more difficult. I've brought lighter gloves for the way home.


----------



## confusedcyclist (5 Apr 2018)

Another one out in racing mits, shorts and short sleeves this morning and a great excuse to try out my new replica oakley jawbreakers which cost £6... I certainly looked the part but was soon wishing I had opted for long fingers and arm warmers! I warmed up eventually, well, in the shower. 

I even found time to bask in the sun cleaning and lubing my work D locks which get neglected 364 days a year.


----------



## bonker (5 Apr 2018)

I was really enjoying a sunny ride in until I looked down and noticed I'd lost my front light. Fluxient U2 Mini, great light, useless mount (it sheared off in the middle). I've narrowed it down to about one mile Epsom bypass area onto A24 where it might have fallen off. Typically it's tyhe only bit of dual carriageway I use. Makes finding it harder but lowers the chances of someone stumbling across it and picking it up.
It's a nice light so I'm going to look for it tonight, don't think my chances of finding it are too good.


----------



## hennbell (5 Apr 2018)

found out the hard way mt 2015 Domane 2.3 has does not have the full 105 groupset. 

Tried to slow down on a wet cycle path, off brand brakes provided no response at all. Was an ass puckering situation. The question is can I just use better brake pads or is it time to get new brake set.


----------



## si_c (5 Apr 2018)

Pretty swift run home tonight, bumped into someone I used to go to primary school with on the same commute. We'd passed each other a few times over the last year, but this is the first time we'd been at the same set of lights.


----------



## confusedcyclist (5 Apr 2018)

Lucky for this guy, one of us was paying attention. You can't hear it, but my shout as he steps out may have been the only thing to prevent a collision, the slow-mo section is 2-2.5 seconds. My rear wheel locked under heavy braking once he stepped out meaning I could only swerve slightly without losing control. It looks like I barely reacted when it is played back, but in the situation you can't commit to a swerve or bail out before you make the call on which way the pedestrian is going to hop/skip/jump/run.


View: https://youtu.be/BpkjjKqdrEY


----------



## Twizit (6 Apr 2018)

Commuting on the motorbike rather than cycle this morning, but came across an interesting sight.... chappy on an upright "gents" style cycle making his way through the Wandsworth one way system... with a full cooker hood / extractor unit strapped to his back!!


----------



## bonker (6 Apr 2018)

bonker said:


> I was really enjoying a sunny ride in until I looked down and noticed I'd lost my front light. Fluxient U2 Mini, great light, useless mount (it sheared off in the middle). I've narrowed it down to about one mile Epsom bypass area onto A24 where it might have fallen off. Typically it's tyhe only bit of dual carriageway I use. Makes finding it harder but lowers the chances of someone stumbling across it and picking it up.
> It's a nice light so I'm going to look for it tonight, don't think my chances of finding it are too good.




Didn't find it but I'm £13.20 closer to buying a new one as I cycled to work again and didn't take the train.


----------



## Tizme (6 Apr 2018)

confusedcyclist said:


> Lucky for this guy, one of us was paying attention. You can't hear it, but my shout as he steps out may have been the only thing to prevent a collision, the slow-mo section is 2-2.5 seconds. My rear wheel locked under heavy braking once he stepped out meaning I could only swerve slightly without losing control. It looks like I barely reacted when it is played back, but in the situation you can't commit to a swerve or bail out before you make the call on which way the pedestrian is going to hop/skip/jump/run.



Of course if you had hit him there would have been absolute outrage on social media and in the DM! You were lucky he stepped back, or that you didn't head for the kerb expecting him to ignore you and keep going, no matter how you react you can really only hope they will not do the unexpected.


----------



## confusedcyclist (6 Apr 2018)

Tizme said:


> Of course if you had hit him there would have been absolute outrage on social media and in the DM! You were lucky he stepped back, or that you didn't head for the kerb expecting him to ignore you and keep going, no matter how you react you can really only hope they will not do the unexpected.


Yes, often a case of damned if you do, damned if you don't. Intuition kicked in, no time to think!


----------



## Randombiker9 (6 Apr 2018)

confusedcyclist said:


> Lucky for this guy, one of us was paying attention. You can't hear it, but my shout as he steps out may have been the only thing to prevent a collision, the slow-mo section is 2-2.5 seconds. My rear wheel locked under heavy braking once he stepped out meaning I could only swerve slightly without losing control. It looks like I barely reacted when it is played back, but in the situation you can't commit to a swerve or bail out before you make the call on which way the pedestrian is going to hop/skip/jump/run.
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/BpkjjKqdrEY




i was cycling out for fun and Similar thing happend to me. Luckily it was on a quiet road. There was a delivery driver van on one side and i deciced to take up the lane due to not getting hit by door zone but once i reached close to the door zone he was already out and didn't look as he was crossing to the other side even though i breaked in advance but i guess he realised his mistake as he apologized afterwads. I just replied it's fine (because we all make mistakes.)


----------



## Lonestar (9 Apr 2018)

Cycling back on commute on Saturday (cycle commute 47) just gone the chain had got dodgy jumping like it was going to come off,on the fixie....Couldn't apply much power on gradients and the Plaistow gradient was dodgy also so had to do it slow.Unfortunately I had a bus behind me so I wanted to tell the bus driver I wasn't taking the p155..

Fixed chain when I got home....Got to work fine on Commute 48 yesterday but on the return the bike did not seem right and the chain came off twice near Shadwell....which I thought was a bit strange.On further inspection I realised that the bottom bracket was buggered totally.(tied chain with cable ties) So I had to walk it back over six miles.Got back about 1730 last night and I'm up now for work,but the other fixie is sorted and ready for action.Haven't rode it for a while as I generally use the Audax if there is any problem or if I feel like it.Fixie 2 is out of action and fixie 1 has been called up for action.(Last used for commute 18 August 2017)

Not overly too bothered that I had to walk...It happens...rarely.Last time was from Westferry axle went in back wheel...That''ll learn me for taking the speed bumps without lifting myself.

The inquiry into what went wrong is going to be interesting but I can't remember when I fitted the bottom bracket.Will have to take note of the date in future.

I wish I had walked back in 1988 when the rear axle went at Tottenham as the bike got nicked (Sun Solo)n when I left it there.


----------



## Bazzer (9 Apr 2018)

Cool morning and foggy. Fog was very dense at home and it surprised me by the dense patches persisting even into the suburban areas. But even where less dense, viz was at best 30m. 
I can't help feeling so called driver aids, are making drivers less aware, rather than giving them the tools to concentrate more on the roads. Despite the fog lasting for me 12 miles, it was remarkable how few had their rear fog light on. Perhaps due to their lights being set to "Auto", which affects the side and head lights?
Very strange when I left the fog. No tapering off of poor viz. Simply a moisture wall near the top of a bridge. Bottom foggy, top bright and no sign of fog or even mist.


----------



## Twizit (9 Apr 2018)

Hmm, so much for the light rain as forecast. A little more than mildly damp on arrival at work. 

Still, glad I made it in one piece, despite being nearly taken out by a lorry trying to turn right in front of me on the embankment, North end of Chelsea bridge. Totally clear road, I'm well lit, and he started to turn across in front of me just as I was crossing the junction on a green light (he was coming towards me from the opposite direction). Slide to a halt inches in front of him in a blur of expletives, and look up into his cab to be greeted by him waving for me to get out of his way.... whilst holding his mobile to his ear. 

Lots of head shaking and I might have questioned his parentage. Carried on my way and just about got the adrenaline levels back down after a few more miles. Here's hoping the journey home is a little less eventful.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Apr 2018)

So, yet another wet and rainy commute. Rainy commute # 25 for the year (for comparison the same point last year, only 6 rainy commutes & 31 over all for 2017)


----------



## rivers (9 Apr 2018)

It was my second commute with panniers today, and first commute back at work after my holiday. I'm still trying to get used to the weight on the back of my bike as opposed to my back. It's strange... But a fairly dry commute, just a light drizzle for a bit. It looks like it's going to chuck it down on the way home. I hope my panniers are actually waterproof...


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (9 Apr 2018)

Bazzer said:


> I can't help feeling so called driver aids, are making drivers less aware, rather than giving them the tools to concentrate more on the roads. .



I've had this discussion with a friend who owns several vintage vehicles. Ride shotgun with anyone driving something 60 or 70 years old with no power assisted anything and no synchromesh on the gearbox, and you'll soon notice how alert and observant they are when positioning their vehicle and approaching junctions compared to most drivers of modern vehicles. It's a completely different game from some muppet driving a modern auto car with fingertip-light controls, fiddling with their phone and reclining in the driver's seat like they were at home in an armchair. Modern cars are too easy to drive really fast with no skill, which is fine in a straight line with no other road users to worry about, but not so good when something unexpected happens and the muppet isn't paying attention.


----------



## Sixmile (9 Apr 2018)

After checking the forecast I decided to drop the overshoes for the first time this year on the am commute. I didn't bring a jacket but just threw on a gilet to take the chill off the first few miles. In the end, it was the only thing stopping me from being totally saturated. A totally unexpected soaking but it wasn't cold thankfully.


----------



## straas (9 Apr 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I've had this discussion with a friend who owns several vintage vehicles. Ride shotgun with anyone driving something 60 or 70 years old with no power assisted anything and no synchromesh on the gearbox, and you'll soon notice how alert and observant they are when positioning their vehicle and approaching junctions compared to most drivers of modern vehicles. It's a completely different game from some muppet driving a modern auto car with fingertip-light controls, fiddling with their phone and reclining in the driver's seat like they were at home in an armchair. Modern cars are too easy to drive really fast with no skill, which is fine in a straight line with no other road users to worry about, but not so good when something unexpected happens and the muppet isn't paying attention.



I think a vehicle massively influences your driving. Going from a 2017 nissan x trail to a 1998 vw transporter is an eye opener!


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Apr 2018)

Another wet commute this morning, made even less fun after about 1/2 mile when the front mech cable (presumably) snapped, leaving me on the big ring into a headwind. Had to stop and manually change, which meant a spin in to work.


----------



## HarryTheDog (9 Apr 2018)

I recently bought a Rixen Kaul contour seatpost bag and today as it was wet I pulled the raincover out and put it on for the first time. I think the designers had never actually tried it out in the wet, first off it only covered half the bag so 50% useless also no hole to pop the rear light through so it covered the rear light so rendered it a safety hazard as far as I was concerned so left it off. Apart from that a no numpties commute so ok.
edit, I may have been putting it on wrong, I will have another attempt this evening.


----------



## clippetydoodah (9 Apr 2018)

Set off in the fog this morning. Added an extra front light to the bike, just to be sure.
Was pretty cold first thing, but no issues on the road. Sunny out so may ditch the cold weather kit on the way home.


----------



## tallliman (9 Apr 2018)

Foggy ride to work this morning but passed pretty quickly. Always feels foggier than it is due to the glasses!


----------



## John_S (9 Apr 2018)

At some point last week I'm sure that I saw a weather forecast which predicted a fairly nice week of weather this week.

However clearly that forecast was either complete rubbish or I'm remembering seeing what I wanted to see like some sort of rubbish because it was wet, grey and miserable again today.

I think that eventually when a nice warm sunny day does come it's going to feel mighty good!


----------



## Lonestar (9 Apr 2018)

Fixie 1 is three years older than Fixie 2 but went like a dream today...The chain doesn't crunch...it's so smooth so no probs.It can rain all day if it wants but I wont moan about it...better than snow or walking seven* miles back when it goes tits up.

Probs with joggers coming back for some reason mainly not concentrating where they were jogging along the CS 3 at some hard to see places but it's not like that every day.Two tried to run under my wheels just past Tower Gateway but I was ready for trouble up junction.

Also pedestrian in backstreet with mobile phone glued to ear decided not to look before he crossed in front of me.Unfortunately this is quite a common occurrence nowadays.If only these people had a few fried braincells to rub together.

*= Extended to make it look more dramatic.Actually wanted to measure how far it was that I walked yesterday but I forgot.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Apr 2018)

Bloody lorry drivers - first vehicle at a set of traffic lights and left plenty of space at the ASL, back end of trailer covered in warning stickers about not overtaking on the left, giving space, etc but it's only when the traffic lights turned green that the indicator lights and "this vehicle is turning left" audible warning came on...
(I had held back behind the truck and not gone to the ASL as I never trust them)


----------



## si_c (9 Apr 2018)

Slow and steady ride in this morning as a light headwind but quite foggy when I set off. Lots of really mad drivers on the road without any lights. Could barely see a few of them.


----------



## Lonestar (9 Apr 2018)

Jenkins said:


> Bloody lorry drivers - first vehicle at a set of traffic lights and left plenty of space at the ASL, back end of trailer covered in warning stickers about not overtaking on the left, giving space, etc but it's only when the traffic lights turned green that the indicator lights and "this vehicle is turning left" audible warning came on...
> (I had held back behind the truck and not gone to the ASL as I never trust them)



Nice move or not to move shall I say.


----------



## Bazzer (9 Apr 2018)

Over dressed for the ride home, as the sun kept bathing me in its rays, either directly or through high cloud. So the compression base layer and bib tights which kept me warm in the morning, were a bit toasty. Still, its better than freezing my nuts off and it was a pleasant change riding home sans buff and gloves.
A couple of sets of traffic lights appeared to have an electrical fault, which allowed only a handful of cars through at a time. Could see that causing some serious delays later. (Unless of course you were on a bike ) 
Looks like I am due for a soaking tomorrow.


----------



## si_c (9 Apr 2018)

Eventful ride home, the BB has been clicking for a good few weeks, and chose today to fail spectacularly, I now have more than 5mm of play in the cranks and moving them in any direction makes a horrible noise.

Don't have a spare as I've been too cheap to order one. So salvaged a HT2 BB from a frame in the loft and hopefully that will work with the megaexo cranks.


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Apr 2018)

WooHoo, no rain when I came out of work tonight. For the first mile, then it started proper raining so I stopped to put the trousers on. Glad I did too. New cables on order so looks like little ring for the rest of the week...


----------



## Lonestar (9 Apr 2018)

si_c said:


> Eventful ride home, the BB has been clicking for a good few weeks, and chose today to fail spectacularly, I now have more than 5mm of play in the cranks and moving them in any direction makes a horrible noise.
> 
> Don't have a spare as I've been too cheap to order one. So salvaged a HT2 BB from a frame in the loft and hopefully that will work with the megaexo cranks.



Yes,my bottom bracket failed big time yesterday and I must admit I had a clicking that went on for ages and it was driving me mad...Was never able to track it down but when I faffed about with the chain it stopped for a short time.Guess I will find out when I get the new BB in.


----------



## si_c (9 Apr 2018)

Lonestar said:


> Yes,my bottom bracket failed big time yesterday and I must admit I had a clicking that went on for ages and it was driving me mad...Was never able to track it down but when I faffed about with the chain it stopped for a short time.Guess I will find out when I get the new BB in.


I knew it was the bottom bracket, it had the same horrible sound as last time. 

Had dinner and tried removing the crankset and in the dark and my haste I've stripped the first half of the threads for the crank remover so I probably need a new crankset now. Really pissed at myself for trying to eek out a few extra miles.


----------



## straas (10 Apr 2018)

si_c said:


> Eventful ride home, the BB has been clicking for a good few weeks, and chose today to fail spectacularly, I now have more than 5mm of play in the cranks and moving them in any direction makes a horrible noise.
> 
> Don't have a spare as I've been too cheap to order one. So salvaged a HT2 BB from a frame in the loft and hopefully that will work with the megaexo cranks.



I'm pretty tight, but that's taking it a bit far! You can get an ultegra bb for a tenner!

I can't stand the sound of a bad BB


----------



## Lonestar (10 Apr 2018)

straas said:


> I'm pretty tight, but that's taking it a bit far! You can get an ultegra bb for a tenner!
> 
> I can't stand the sound of a bad BB



Yes it was pretty awful.I thought it was the chain as I'd put a new one on and it started.In hindsight I had plenty of warning.I have no complaints.Riding the other fixie the difference is astronomical.So smooth and it's three years older to boot.Will dismantle today as I have a bit of time.


----------



## si_c (10 Apr 2018)

straas said:


> I'm pretty tight, but that's taking it a bit far! You can get an ultegra bb for a tenner!
> 
> I can't stand the sound of a bad BB


Problem is it's an FSA BB not HT2 and consequently five times the price, the spindle diameter is 19mm rather than 24mm like HT2, lots of confusing information on the web, so I had to pull it out to check, and they're not compatible.

The whole bearing cage disintegrated, with loose bearings rolling around inside the sleeve. Ordered a new BB, so on a hybrid for a couple of days.

Edit: Today's commute was really really really wet.


----------



## Sixmile (10 Apr 2018)

Bumped into a friend a few miles into my commute home last night. Turned my 12 mile commute into 38 miles!

I had arranged to drop the hybrid off to a mechanic this evening but realised realistically it would be too tight for time later. I decided to get up early, drive 20 miles the other direction from work and lock my bike to the door of his back street unit and slid the key under the door. Then it was a case of driving back towards work, lifting my road bike off the roof, seasucker in the boot and cycling a rainy 7 miles into the office. The handle that I locked it to is only held on by 4 star heads but it's out of view of most passers by so hope it is ok!


----------



## chriswoody (10 Apr 2018)

What a difference a few weeks makes. A few weeks ago it was down jacket and fleece in temperatures of -10. Today I'm in a t-shirt pootling along as the temperature hits the low 20's and not a cloud in the sky.

We've gone straight from Winter to Summer and forgot to stop at Spring.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (10 Apr 2018)

has it actually stopped raining ?


----------



## ianrauk (10 Apr 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> has it actually stopped raining ?




ssshhhhh!!!!! 
I think it has.


----------



## Thomson (10 Apr 2018)

Had last week off work back to cycling Monday. Really glad to be back cycling this week . Much better weather and light. This morning nice and easy but wind in face a little. Left work at 4 decided to push on was home at 11 mins past its 2.9miles. The quickest I have been home. Wind was great :-) Still enjoying it and loving the fact it costs me nothing. Can't wait for the better weather. Seeing a few more people cycling to work. Bike was 200 pounds had it four and half months. Getting rid of a car the bikes now paid off its self easy. Great stuff.


----------



## KneesUp (10 Apr 2018)

It's not stopped raining all day here. Just about to cycle home and regret my lack of gloves again.


----------



## Randombiker9 (10 Apr 2018)

Three things happend today:

1. I was cycling and car driver travelling opposite driver shouted farking (It auto corrected to farking) idiot. WTH i wasn't even travellng the same direction
2. Close pass with a car (L117 AU7) . (first time i've actually remembered reg number)
3. Stupid teens from my old school were being stupid and a pain saying i shouldn't be in middle of the road (i wasn't i was in the lane and they cycling right in gutter/door zone) and just verbal bullying me i had to change my route as one of those was about to get something out and saying. One of them was going to get something out his bag to threaten me. So i think he might of had a knife on him :/ although don't know.


----------



## Dec66 (10 Apr 2018)

I'm on carb fast as I have lots of "training ballast" to lose, and me and Mrs. 66 are having a fat-shedding contest.

I rode in this morning with no brekky. Never good, but I find it makes me ill to ride first thing in the morning with a full stomach. I was going to have some scrambled egg and sausage when I got in, instead of which I got involved in an issue which kept me on the phone all day.

Just before I left, I broke the carb fast with a two finger Kit Kat. Then I had to ride home. It's 21k each way. With hills. Then I had to run out to get a bus to Bromley.

I have bonked spectacularly. I'm shaking like a sh*tt*ng dog.

Guinness required methinks, carb fast be hanged.


----------



## Lonestar (10 Apr 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> has it actually stopped raining ?



These first world problems are a real bummer.


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Apr 2018)

Wet ride in again, very wet. But dry on the way home, and warm too


----------



## rivers (11 Apr 2018)

Got an absolute soaking on the way in today. It turns out my waterproof jacket is no longer waterproof. I have a new one on the way. I'm hoping everything dries out enough for my ride home


----------



## clippetydoodah (11 Apr 2018)

Nice commute in. I underestimated how cold it was and didn't take my
leg warmers, or shoe covers. Arrived at work with glowing red legs, and
cold toes.


----------



## Sixmile (11 Apr 2018)

Nice dry calm commute in. Although after Monday, when it was meant to be nice and dry and I ditched the overshoes/jacket and got drenched, I put on the overshoes & gilet just in case.


----------



## mjr (11 Apr 2018)

confusedcyclist said:


> Lucky for this guy, one of us was paying attention. You can't hear it, but my shout as he steps out may have been the only thing to prevent a collision, the slow-mo section is 2-2.5 seconds. My rear wheel locked under heavy braking once he stepped out meaning I could only swerve slightly without losing control. It looks like I barely reacted when it is played back, but in the situation you can't commit to a swerve or bail out before you make the call on which way the pedestrian is going to hop/skip/jump/run.
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/BpkjjKqdrEY



Sorry to dissent from @Tizme and @Randombiker9 but if those zig-zags are the standard 2m, then I think he had both feet on the road well away from the kerb when you were 12m away. I'm not sure what speed you were doing but the old 1999 CTC standard for hire bikes is to stop with two brakes from 15mph in 5.5m and I understand that's the same as in BS6102/1. Even from a bit faster than 15, if you locked a wheel and couldn't stop in 12m, then either your brakes or (sorry) your braking method need attention before you hurt someone (probably yourself), or you should go slower unless you can see a much clearer path ahead.


----------



## subaqua (11 Apr 2018)

rivers said:


> Got an absolute soaking on the way in today. It turns out my waterproof jacket is no longer waterproof. I have a new one on the way. I'm hoping everything dries out enough for my ride home



mine wasnt till I reproofed it a few weeks ago. its love;ly again. bust the zip on the pocket though so looks like an afternoon of cursing


----------



## rivers (11 Apr 2018)

subaqua said:


> mine wasnt till I reproofed it a few weeks ago. its love;ly again. bust the zip on the pocket though so looks like an afternoon of cursing



it's been re-proofed several times. I've had it for a few years and it was cheap to begin with, so it was due for replacing


----------



## subaqua (11 Apr 2018)

rivers said:


> it's been re-proofed several times. I've had it for a few years and it was cheap to begin with, so it was due for replacing



And it’s not like we ever need an excuse to buy more kit .


----------



## rivers (11 Apr 2018)

subaqua said:


> And it’s not like we ever need an excuse to buy more kit .



it's also much cheaper than dive kit :-p


----------



## C R (11 Apr 2018)

The day was ugly and grey throughout, but dry overall. Two commutes today as I went home for lunch and reached my 50 mile target for April. With a bit of luck I may even reach 75 miles this month.


----------



## subaqua (11 Apr 2018)

rivers said:


> it's also much cheaper than dive kit :-p


I am not convinced on that one ...


----------



## dhd.evans (12 Apr 2018)

March was the last time i had any bother with drivers worth commenting on. Hit this downhill section this morning on the aerobars and in the big ring so was cruising at about 40mph. Although this guy clearly can't judge speed:


----------



## C R (12 Apr 2018)

Another miserable looking ride, but dry. Had a close pass by a MGIF cyclist in a narrow potholed path, otherwise, uneventful ride to work.


----------



## DCBassman (12 Apr 2018)

(Black Polo...)


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Apr 2018)

@dhd.evans nasty twerp in the Polo. Worth reporting ? He'll say you were going faster than he thought..

Had a moderate tailwind this morning down the A38, it felt pretty quick but was some way off any personal record performances from last summer.

Looking forward to warmer temperatures next week.


----------



## si_c (12 Apr 2018)

Another damp ride in this morning with intermittent rain. Back on the quick bike again today having replaced the BB when I got in last night, the cage on the old one had totally disintegrated, explaining the half inch of play in each direction.


----------



## dhd.evans (12 Apr 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> @dhd.evans nasty twerp in the Polo. Worth reporting ? He'll say you were going faster than he thought..
> 
> Had a moderate tailwind this morning down the A38, it felt pretty quick but was some way off any personal record performances from last summer.
> 
> Looking forward to warmer temperatures next week.



Potentially; he and I were travelling the same route as well and as we parted ways he was fair staring me down so i gave him the universal "i've got my eye are on you" gesture. Hopefully there won't be another encounter like this on that hill. Tailwinds precipitated the 40mph stint so i'm saddened i had to slow down!


----------



## Sixmile (12 Apr 2018)

I dropped off the kids to school since my wife was on nightshift last night. I seen the traffic tailed back quite a bit so pulled over and got the kids out to walk the last 1/2 mile. We even had the scooters in the boot so let the lil one scoot to her sisters school, then scooted back to the car to get her bag and I locked the car again to walk the other direction to her nursery. "We have to drive to Nursery" she says, "Mummy always drives". Fifteen minutes later we were at the Nursery and I ran back to the car, bike off the roof, seasucker in the boot, changed shoes and rode 14 mile onto work. Setting off after 9am meant I was a little late into work but still made decent time since the roads were a lot quieter than pre 9am. Got a wee surprising 'overall top 10' on one of the roads too


----------



## gaijintendo (12 Apr 2018)

Though I had a chain drop after a quick stop to check I fidndd leave my house keys in a lock at home.

I hadn't left them, and I didn't drop a chain, i have just been riding fixed so much i had forgotten what a low gear felt like!


----------



## John_S (12 Apr 2018)

Last night I had a couple of mechanicals on the way home which was annoying but still that beat a commute home earlier in the week.

On Monday on an urban road I had a car nearly pull out in front of me from a side road but it stopped just in time however it was over the white lines and creeping. Then the car having pulled out of the side road after I'd passed then proceed to do a really close pass on my just before pulling over to the left hand side of the road and stopped right in front of me. In the heat of the moment I'm afraid to say that I did resort to the use of some fairly agricultural anglo saxon sent in the direction of the inconsiderate driver.

Then after that I'd got out of the city onto some smaller roads and I had a car come past me pretty quick for what was a small rural road and having just sped past me it then went past a junction a short while after that before slamming its brakes on and started to reverse towards me which was nice of them.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Apr 2018)

Unexpected rain this morning. The weather report was for dry but foggy. They didn't include the rain bit. OK it was fine rain, not exactly stair rods, but rain never the less so it counts towards the rainy commute total.

Rainy commute # 26 for the year (for comparison the same point last year, only 6 rainy commutes & 31 over all for 2017).

Apart from the rain it was a nice, fastish commute, trying to keep up with a full on roadie along the A21. One of my regular cycle commuting same route chums. I can still feel Sunday's 140 mile Audax in my legs though.


----------



## Spartak (12 Apr 2018)

Picture taken on Montpelier Station, Bristol on this mornings commute.....


----------



## confusedcyclist (12 Apr 2018)

mjr said:


> Sorry to dissent from @Tizme and @Randombiker9 but if those zig-zags are the standard 2m, then I think he had both feet on the road well away from the kerb when you were 12m away. I'm not sure what speed you were doing but the old 1999 CTC standard for hire bikes is to stop with two brakes from 15mph in 5.5m and I understand that's the same as in BS6102/1. Even from a bit faster than 15, if you locked a wheel and couldn't stop in 12m, then either your brakes or (sorry) your braking method need attention before you hurt someone (probably yourself), or you should go slower unless you can see a much clearer path ahead.


No need to be sorry, dissent should be celebrated! Yes, I could have been travelling 20-25 mph when I realised he was about to step out, I could have travelled a bit slower too, but as I mentioned, I was already slowing as I expect people to dart out at this crossing, it happens all the time there as people seem to be lulled into a false sense of security due to a number of roads being pedestrianised and bus only lanes in the area which makes the roads there quieter than elsewhere. I could have applied more force on the front brake also, but I was certain I was able to dodge the chap, so waited a little longer whilst I determined which way he would move. Had I been less sure of this, I would have come to a dead stop sooner no problems.


----------



## overmind (12 Apr 2018)

I was cycling home along the Bath Road in West Reading last night and hit a huge pothole which was concealed by a puddle. I only skirted the edge of the puddle but the front wheel dropped at least 10cm and I almost went AOT over the handlebars but just managed to hold on.

I have reported it on fixmystreet.com. It seems it was reported 7 years ago. Shocking!

https://www.fixmystreet.com/report/92848


----------



## confusedcyclist (12 Apr 2018)

overmind said:


> I was cycling home along the Bath Road in West Reading last night and hit a huge pothole which was concealed by a puddle. I only skirted the edge of the puddle but the front wheel dropped at least 10cm and I almost went AOT over the handlebars but just managed to hold on.
> 
> I have reported it on fixmystreet.com. It seems it was reported 7 years ago. Shocking!
> 
> https://www.fixmystreet.com/report/92848


Are you sure it's the exact same pothole? If so, that's criminal.


----------



## overmind (12 Apr 2018)

confusedcyclist said:


> Are you sure it's the exact same pothole? If so, that's criminal.



No, not completely sure. I noticed that I had only filed an update so I filed a new report. I would just like to make sure some other poor cyclist does not come a cropper.

https://www.fixmystreet.com/report/1279763


----------



## ManiaMuse (12 Apr 2018)

overmind said:


> No, not completely sure. I noticed that I had only filed an update so I filed a new report. I would just like to make sure some other poor cyclist does not come a cropper.
> 
> https://www.fixmystreet.com/report/1279763


Was it a pothole that looked like it it had been repaired previously? If so it's probably just been patched multiple times in the past but broken up again because the hole hasn't been cut out and sealed properly. Even on roads which have been properly resurfaced I have noticed potholes start to form in the same place as they previously were on the old surface for whatever reason (utilities and drains underneath/proximity to junctions or bustops/poor drainage resulting in frequent standing water etc).

The roads are really bad at the moment and I haven't seen any attempts to fix the holes on my commute. I would advise staying well clear of puddles wherever possible for the reason you have just discovered.


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Apr 2018)

ianrauk said:


> trying to keep up with a full on roadie along the A21.



On the bromie?


----------



## si_c (12 Apr 2018)

Speedy ride home tonight. Couple of near misses, one guy in a white merc who decided that turning left, without indicating, from stationary traffic across the cycle lane was smart. The other a sodding peugeot driver who indicated right then turned to the left as I was passing.

Clearly these people have never heard of MSM.


----------



## DCBassman (12 Apr 2018)

Some of these people are doubtless unaquainted with driving licences...


----------



## C R (12 Apr 2018)

Another two commutes today. Part of the diversion from my usual route is a potholed, muddy track, my bike is filthier after two days of commuting through this track than after a month through my usual route.


----------



## skudupnorth (12 Apr 2018)

Been a funny week so far with a load of cockwombles out and about driving various forms of tin box. I wouldn't mind,but most schools are still off round here so I guess they are still high on eating too many Easter Eggs and they will calm down next week  The wind is still a pain but it has been dry so its not too bad


----------



## si_c (13 Apr 2018)

Slight tailwind this morning, but really soggy - shoes currently drying on the radiator. 

One muppet who decided to pass me with three inches to spare, ten yards from a light that had turned red. In fairness she was quite apologetic when I tapped on her window.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (13 Apr 2018)

Next weeks weather looks brilliant! about time too! Get the road bike out, OH YEAH!!!!


----------



## ianrauk (13 Apr 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> On the bromie?




Yep, and boy it's hard work.
Brommies are quicker then people expect though, especially if the engine is half decent 
It is nice to overtake and surprise roadies now and again on it


----------



## straas (13 Apr 2018)

Set my alarm for 6.30 so I could head out for a 25 miler before work.

Looked out the window and got straight back into bed.


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Apr 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Yep, and boy it's hard work.
> Brommies are quicker then people expect though, especially if the engine is half decent
> It is nice to overtake and surprise roadies now and again on it



I've heard how quick they are and seen it on rides, I've had a couple of short goes on two different one's but not keen on the position. I found it a bit cramped.


----------



## hennbell (13 Apr 2018)

It is mid April and there is still patches of ice on the road. Next week we are expecting snow on 2 different days. When does spring arrive?


----------



## C R (13 Apr 2018)

hennbell said:


> It is mid April and there is still patches of ice on the road. Next week we are expecting snow on 2 different days. When does spring arrive?
> 
> View attachment 404095


I have heard they have cancelled this year's spring and summer and will be going straight to autumn. Maybe next year will get some spring and summer.


----------



## Houthakker (13 Apr 2018)

Wet, just wet, Thats it.


----------



## keithmac (13 Apr 2018)

I nearly got rear ended by a van yesterday!

Coming up to a roundabout, two lanes to my right both had cars in them progressing at 30mph. 

I decided I couldn't make the roundabout without being t-boned so stopped, heard a big screech behind and was waiting for the inevitable but luckily it didn't happen.. 

Not the best ride to work but luckily got there unscathed.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Apr 2018)

Today was the final day of 9 consecutive commuting days since last Thursday and, with the exception of Tuesday afternoon, the weather has been nothing but grey skies, low cloud, mist, fog, drizzle and full on rain with single figure temperatures. Really hoping the better weather forecast for next week happens!


----------



## Randombiker9 (14 Apr 2018)

dhd.evans said:


> March was the last time i had any bother with drivers worth commenting on. Hit this downhill section this morning on the aerobars and in the big ring so was cruising at about 40mph. Although this guy clearly can't judge speed:



Shouldn't you off just slowed down when you saw the hazard?


----------



## Randombiker9 (14 Apr 2018)

Anyway. 

Yesterday I was cycling in afternoon got to the last junction before home, pulled out and looked at me and stopped in the keep clear area. WTF. He was meant to give way and no point stopping in keep clear markings 

Today things were fine when cycling


----------



## Bazzer (16 Apr 2018)

First commute on the bike since last Monday, when I hurt my back.
Undecided about how cool it was, with the arm out of the window test. Got it wrong. Could have managed with shorts and a thin base layer, even at my reduced pace.
Wet roads, but at least it was not raining.


----------



## ManiaMuse (16 Apr 2018)

dhd.evans said:


> March was the last time i had any bother with drivers worth commenting on. Hit this downhill section this morning on the aerobars and in the big ring so was cruising at about 40mph. Although this guy clearly can't judge speed:



TBH I think you reap what you sow if you are going along at 40mph down a hill on the aero bars into a built up area with junctions. I mean, you even passed over two (slightly faded) road markings saying SLOW. It's probably written there for a reason.

Drivers have quite a large blindspot on junctions at angles like that due to the big A pillars on cars these days so it's good that you assumed you hadn't been seen and moved out, but then again you were going to get held up by the white car ahead so what's the need in treating every stretch of road like a Strava segment?

What's the speed limit there as well? Can't see any signs so would that imply it is a 30mph zone?


----------



## rivers (16 Apr 2018)

Absolutely cracking ride in this morning. A bit too sunny for my liking, but it wasn't raining, so I can't complain. My speed is starting to get back to normal after a long and cold winter. I'm looking forward to my extended ride home this evening via Castle Combe and a pub.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (16 Apr 2018)

ManiaMuse said:


> TBH I think you reap what you sow if you are going along at 40mph down a hill on the aero bars into a built up area with junctions. I mean, you even passed over two (slightly faded) road markings saying SLOW. It's probably written there for a reason.
> 
> What's the speed limit there as well? Can't see any signs so would that imply it is a 30mph zone?



It's cyclists who tear about like this as though they are on a race track and not on a public road that just reinforces the already strongly held attitude by a lot of motorists that ALL cyclists are just a bunch of w***ers who shouldn't be allowed on the roads. If this little episode had resulted in a collision I would have had NO SYMPATHY whatsoever for the cyclist, who was clearly riding at excessive speed with no regard for the road conditions or presence of other traffic. The motorist was an idiot for pulling out, but the cyclist was an even bigger idiot for riding as though there was nobody else on the road apart from them.


----------



## dhd.evans (16 Apr 2018)

Randombiker9 said:


> Shouldn't you off just slowed down when you saw the hazard?



Yes and no. By the time i registered that the driver was just rolling out i'd come off the aeros onto the hoods. At this junction it's sort of 50/50 whether cars continue or stop dead. In this case he continued and at that point i realised i'd have to make an emergency move. Given i was travelling at speed my reactions weren't as quick as they should have been. 



ManiaMuse said:


> TBH I think you reap what you sow if you are going along at 40mph down a hill on the aero bars into a built up area with junctions. I mean, you even passed over two (slightly faded) road markings saying SLOW. It's probably written there for a reason.
> 
> Drivers have quite a large blindspot on junctions at angles like that due to the big A pillars on cars these days so it's good that you assumed you hadn't been seen and moved out, but then again you were going to get held up by the white car ahead so what's the need in treating every stretch of road like a Strava segment?
> 
> What's the speed limit there as well? Can't see any signs so would that imply it is a 30mph zone?



AFAIK it's a 40mph zone, but i'd probably be worth checking to be sure. This is one of the only 'fun' sections on my commute and about the only one i treat with any sense of urgency - rarely do i take it at more than 30mph but wind assisted on the day meant it was worth going for (IMO) - i diced with the junction and nearly came off worse. What i had hoped to highlight is that in all my commutes (and i do this route 5 days a week without issue) this was one of the worst cases of a car driver not bothering to check oncoming traffic I've seen in a long time. 



SkipdiverJohn said:


> ...but the cyclist was an even bigger idiot for riding as though there was nobody else on the road apart from them.



For pedantry's sake given that the driver was joining the road from a junction i'm fairly sure i was the only person on this particular road until he rolled out into my path - but yes, had a collision occurred i'm sure the driver would have tried to insinuate that i was at fault and would have had zero sympathy. I have had this happen to me when cycling in a bike lane on a flat road at ~20mph, let alone downhill on open roads at 40mph. That's a fun story to tell if you've got a minute.

The fact is drivers who don't pay attention cause accidents. Fortunately in this instance I was paying attention so was able to move in good time and before any sympathies would have to be dished out!


----------



## Sixmile (16 Apr 2018)

That escalated quickly.

In other news, windy but eventually pleasant commute in this morning. Might even get the legs out later in the week.


----------



## mjr (16 Apr 2018)

It's that roundabout again, the A10/A47/A149 interchange. Black BMW SUV SD12 CNU (what a daffodil) was soooo determined to buzz me in my lane he failed to notice that the lane split so I simply moved right until he'd passed and he also failed to notice his was the next exit - cue him cutting across hard left and getting honked at. I'm not reporting this one to the police because I've already two memory cards stored waiting for decisions on other offences, I didn't feel in much danger and I think him being thought a tit by following motorists will do as punishment.






Uneventful ride in otherwise. Roads quieter than usual and most motorists overtook nicely.


----------



## Arjimlad (16 Apr 2018)

A nice, sunny, uneventful and enjoyable ten miles in.

That's the way, uh-huh, uh-huh etc etc..


----------



## John_S (16 Apr 2018)

The weather was good today however it was not nice enough to make the following incident a welcome addition to my commute.

I'd reached a point whereby traffic is built up going up a hill. The traffic is bumper to bumper and either stationary or slow moving (5mph or less) but the traffic on the other side of the road is fast moving going in the opposite direction out of the city on a relatively clear carriageway. Therefore I was not overtaking the slow moving traffic on the right hand side of the vehicles because this would put my in harms way of the fast moving traffic going in the opposite direction. Instead I was moving slowly and steadily up the inside of the stationary/ slow moving traffic. 

With respect to most cars this was not a problem until I got to a Fiat Panda which was feeling the need to travel only a few inches from the curb and so I had to come to a stop behind them to the side. I could tell that they'd seen me because they looked at me in their mirrors and their next action was to give a long blast of their windscreen washers. Fortunately they didn't get me too much but I did take a bit of spray from them because it was quite a powerful jet of water. Now I know that the weather is a bit better this week but it's not sufficiently warm enough for friendly drivers to consider offering a service to cool cyclists down by considerately spraying them with their washer jets.


----------



## Arjimlad (16 Apr 2018)

John_S said:


> The weather was good today however it was not nice enough to make the following incident a welcome addition to my commute.
> 
> I'd reached a point whereby traffic is built up going up a hill. The traffic is bumper to bumper and either stationary or slow moving (5mph or less) but the traffic on the other side of the road is fast moving going in the opposite direction out of the city on a relatively clear carriageway. Therefore I was not overtaking the slow moving traffic on the right hand side of the vehicles because this would put my in harms way of the fast moving traffic going in the opposite direction. Instead I was moving slowly and steadily up the inside of the stationary/ slow moving traffic.
> 
> With respect to most cars this was not a problem until I got to a Fiat Panda which was feeling the need to travel only a few inches from the curb and so I had to come to a stop behind them to the side. I could tell that they'd seen me because they looked at me in their mirrors and their next action was to give a long blast of their windscreen washers. Fortunately they didn't get me too much but I did take a bit of spray from them because it was quite a powerful jet of water. Now I know that the weather is a bit better this week but it's not sufficiently warm enough for friendly drivers to consider offering a service to cool cyclists down by considerately spraying them with their washer jets.



Assault.


----------



## Randombiker9 (16 Apr 2018)

Saw some of my old school bullies i was turning around to get a cup of tea as i missed my turn by accident they thought i was following them when i wasn't. Then they decided to ride on a pavement and decide to just randomly go hide behind parked car on the road with their bikes and one of them comes out on purpose whilst i was approaching (which i knew was their attempt of knocking me off as they pulled out fast but somehow escaped this as i somehow braked in time but if bus or another veichle behind they would of caused an accident as this was by not a busy road at the time because no one would expect a cyclist to randomly stop in the middle of road and if they had to slam onto their breaks It could of been worse. )

They knew it was wrong as in the mini centre i decide to confront them about it for the sake of other road users as well and they just started being rude about my helmet and gloves and threatening to steal/damage/buy my bike. Other then that other road users were fine just those stupid teens. Would you suggest to report them to police?

ps does anyone else live in Berkshire area (I know it's big area but don't want to give exact location out on here) So please PM me if you do. 

OTHER THAN THAT THINGS WERE FINE
@John_S
i agree with others it is attemped assualt. Some people are just stupid.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (16 Apr 2018)

Nice warm ride in tonight getting to the good weather now


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (16 Apr 2018)

John_S said:


> The weather was good today however it was not nice enough to make the following incident a welcome addition to my commute.
> 
> I'd reached a point whereby traffic is built up going up a hill. The traffic is bumper to bumper and either stationary or slow moving (5mph or less) but the traffic on the other side of the road is fast moving going in the opposite direction out of the city on a relatively clear carriageway. Therefore I was not overtaking the slow moving traffic on the right hand side of the vehicles because this would put my in harms way of the fast moving traffic going in the opposite direction. Instead I was moving slowly and steadily up the inside of the stationary/ slow moving traffic.
> 
> With respect to most cars this was not a problem until I got to a Fiat Panda which was feeling the need to travel only a few inches from the curb and so I had to come to a stop behind them to the side. I could tell that they'd seen me because they looked at me in their mirrors and their next action was to give a long blast of their windscreen washers. Fortunately they didn't get me too much but I did take a bit of spray from them because it was quite a powerful jet of water. Now I know that the weather is a bit better this week but it's not sufficiently warm enough for friendly drivers to consider offering a service to cool cyclists down by considerately spraying them with their washer jets.


Like @Arjimlad says that's attempted assault because I know I wouldn't want any windscreen wash in my eyes or face


----------



## Jenkins (16 Apr 2018)

Absolutely nothing to report other than a lovely start to the day at just gone 6 this morning - a barn owl on a roadside marker post which took off and glided gracefully away as I passed


----------



## John_S (16 Apr 2018)

Hi Arjimlad, Randombiker9 and Thorn Sherpa,

Thanks for the message and I was wearing glasses so fortunately none of it went in my eyes and so no harm down on this occasion. I suppose that being a bit mentally broken down by what can sometimes feel like the daily struggle against all sorts of dangerous & aggressive driving from various vehicles and drivers that could easily result in serious injury or death this incident in comparison felt annoying & frustrating but lower down my brains pecking order in terms of seriousness compared to other things that can happen on a regular basis.

However now that you've mentioned it it's made me think about it a bit more and perhaps it is a bit more insidious because whilst they're prepared to do this to a cyclist in stationary traffic what would they do when they have the freedom of a clear road because they clearly had a disregard for cyclists. 

Anyway fortunately no harm down on this occasion and although I don't ride with a camera and so can't go back to review the footage to get their registration plate I'll keep my out for them.

Still the ride home was nice and passed without any driving related incidents but when I got out into the sticks I passed about half a dozen deer close to the road. I'm quite used to seeing the small Muntjac deer but these were massive by comparison and so I don't know if they were perhaps either Red, Roe or Fallow deer and I'm not enough of an expert to be able to tell.


----------



## Bazzer (17 Apr 2018)

First morning commute of the year in shorts. Getting dressed felt rather odd with a shortened mental checklist of clothing.
Could have done without the wind from the south hitting me head on on the most exposed parts of the ride. Had enough of the south westerly hitting me head on for the majority of the homeward miles yesterday afternoon.


----------



## confusedcyclist (17 Apr 2018)

confusedcyclist said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-jB9MytX0g
> 
> You may wish to skip to 1:55.
> 
> ...




Good news regarding this incident, the police issued a notice of intended prosecution to the driver. I'm unsure about what happens next as I didn't speak with the officer pursuing the matter directly and 101 were hesitant to provide more information. I assume they were happy my footage was sufficient to prosecute the driver with an offense of some sort. I would be happy if they just send the plonker driving at the time a wrist slap and promise of points the next time something like this happens, the driver would get the message. But really fingers and toes crossed he get 3 points and an insurance hike for the next few years and he might think twice about pulling off such a stunt again. I'm glad to see WYP taking close passes seriously and wholeheartedly encourage others to submit their cam footage if they live in West Yorkshire, especially if they feel they have been intimidated deliberately or are on the receiving end of road rage with footage. WYP have handled this very well so far.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Apr 2018)

Well, I forsook the bike/train/bike commute this morning. The weather was so nice that I decided to cycle all the way. 36 miles door to door.
I left home at 6am with the sun rising. So no need for the lights which I put on my bike last night.

It's not a bad route at all. Not much traffic as I go cross country following the Pilgrims Way. I only hit traffic once I get to the A21 at Orpington
Star Hill, a local climbing favourite at mile 19 is a good leg tester first thing in the morning, but it's mostly downhill the rest of the way from there :-) 

This evening I'm back to bike/train/bike. I'm looking at doing the long ride in at least once a week in the nice weather and when my partner is working lates, may look at riding both in to work and back home again.


----------



## dhd.evans (17 Apr 2018)

My front ring has been clicking at higher cadences the last few days so had a quick push down the cranks this morning; there's play in the BB. I've got a sportive next weekend so will need to get that seen to quicksharp. Otherwise an uneventful ride in and out yesterday and today.


----------



## confusedcyclist (17 Apr 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Well, I forsook the bike/train/bike commute this morning. The weather was so nice that I decided to cycle all the way. 36 miles door to door.
> I left home at 6am with the sun rising. So no need for the lights which I put on my bike last night.
> 
> It's not a bad route at all. Not much traffic as I go cross country following the Pilgrims Way. I only hit traffic once I get to the A21 at Orpington
> ...


Good effort, que bemused colleagues who will claim they could never get off their backsides and travel THAT FAR on a bike.


----------



## Ciar (17 Apr 2018)

Well i have been of the bike over a week due to a lovely bout of man flu. why is it that as soon as i get on the bike and the weather improves i always find a headwind awaiting me! honestly it's either that or my legs just don't work ;-)


----------



## dhd.evans (17 Apr 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Well, I forsook the bike/train/bike commute this morning. The weather was so nice that I decided to cycle all the way. 36 miles door to door.
> I left home at 6am with the sun rising. So no need for the lights which I put on my bike last night.
> 
> It's not a bad route at all. Not much traffic as I go cross country following the Pilgrims Way. I only hit traffic once I get to the A21 at Orpington
> ...



Nice one Ian, solid ride!


----------



## si_c (17 Apr 2018)

Slightly moist ride in this morning, made good progress despite this though as I had a tow from a truck for a couple of miles.


----------



## jahlive905 (17 Apr 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Well, I forsook the bike/train/bike commute this morning. The weather was so nice that I decided to cycle all the way. 36 miles door to door.
> I left home at 6am with the sun rising. So no need for the lights which I put on my bike last night.
> 
> It's not a bad route at all. Not much traffic as I go cross country following the Pilgrims Way. I only hit traffic once I get to the A21 at Orpington
> ...



Love a bit of Star Hill.


----------



## straas (17 Apr 2018)

Had 340 miles (+a days work) to do yesterday, so drove instead. :-(

on the upside I had a few hours off in lieu this morning so got in a nice 40km loop.


----------



## mjr (17 Apr 2018)

Fairly uneventful, but I'm getting sick and tired of all these motorists jumping red lights. Here's two of the "spot the stop line" sort from consecutive crossings, where actually driving straight through a red that's well and truly red would be suicide but they still can't resist breaking the law and intimidating walkers and cyclists.





View attachment 404750


----------



## KneesUp (17 Apr 2018)

A lot of close passes this morning. I don't know why. Maybe it's the weather?


----------



## mjr (17 Apr 2018)

Not sure what's going on here


----------



## ianrauk (17 Apr 2018)

So back to the bike/train/bike again this evening. Oh I was tempted to ride all the way home again as it's glorious out. But the bleedin' chuffin' headwind soon pushed that thought to the back of my mind. The wind is brutal this evening. Made for a tough ride to the station.


----------



## JhnBssll (17 Apr 2018)

Agreed about the wind - looked lovely through the window but I knew I was in for some fun as soon as I stepped outside  Still managed a 15mph average in to the wind on the commuter though so quite pleased with that


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Apr 2018)

Nice ride in this morning, up before the alarm so took the opportunity to extend the usual 10 mile commute to 15. Homeward journey was hard going into the wind.


----------



## Bazzer (18 Apr 2018)

Return home largely into the wind, not quite as bad as thought it was going to be and had about three to four miles where it was behind me, which was enjoyable.
This morning a bit  when I arrived at work. Note to self, thinner base layer next time.
A few more cyclists out and about, than have been seen in recent weeks.


----------



## dhd.evans (18 Apr 2018)

Two incidents this morning. The first was a succession of close passes by this car the second culminating in contact. All in all disappointing driving but not unexpected on my travels:



The second i was riled up from the close passes and clearly lost my cool. Likely will catch heat for my reaction on this one (and how it could have ended given my own gesturing) - it was a red mist moment and i'm a little ashamed at my actions:


----------



## C R (18 Apr 2018)

Nice day, shorts and one layer, enjoying my fast progress and suddenly noticed my left crank felt wobbly, looked and sure enough, the nut has come loose, again. I was about half way to work, so one leg pedaled and pushed my bike up the inclines. Hope we have the right socket size at work, otherwise it is one leg pedaling and pushing the bike up hill on the way back home.


----------



## Arjimlad (18 Apr 2018)

Had an asthma nurse appointment so I didn't get going until nearer 0900. The standard of driving was noticeably lower.

First, a hopeless overtake when a MB driver couldn't see that the road ahead was clear. It was not, and he pulled in way too soon causing me to brake to avoid being sideswiped. He then lost control of his gearbox & could not pull out of the junction ahead without rolling back. I'd stopped to the side of him, thankfully.

Second a close pass from a Ford Mondeo driver who failed to appreciate that the road narrowed. He didn't even put a wheel over the white line


----------



## rivers (18 Apr 2018)

I had to be to work for 8am today to set-up some kit for a lecturer. I've missed the slightly earlier commute along the B2B. In other news, got the legs out today and I'm not looking forward to the sweltering ride home.


----------



## Sixmile (18 Apr 2018)

Life's never boring. Last night I had to get the car recovered again after the other spring cup collapsed, and punctured the tyre. The car was recovered to a garage about 6 miles from my house so this morning's commute involved a slight diversion to hand the keys over and explain how another car landed outside his door during the night. 

A few turns before the mechanics though, it was a quiet road, I had indicated my intention to turn right as the Mokka waited at the stop line. As soon as I was turning in front on it, the driver accelerated and pulled out of the junction missing me by inches. I stopped, turned and the driver give some apologetic looking hand signals before driving off. I've just realised my Fly 6 wasn't switched on to capture it..


----------



## dhd.evans (19 Apr 2018)

Absolutely flippin' gorgeous morning today; highs of 12c! Went bib shorts, SS top and fingerless gloves and even extended my 7.1mi to 10.5mi just cos. Might do a swift TT distance over lunch to get the most of the weather.


----------



## si_c (19 Apr 2018)

Lovely ride in this morning, gorgeous sunny weather. Just wish the headwind would fsck off.


----------



## Sixmile (19 Apr 2018)

Yup, I wasn't digging the headwind this morning either. I was on the heavy bike and felt sluggish already, without getting buffeting in the face up every hill to add to it. But as the famous saying goes, what blows one way must blow back or something..


----------



## si_c (19 Apr 2018)

Sixmile said:


> Yup, I wasn't digging the headwind this morning either. I was on the heavy bike and felt sluggish already, without getting buffeting in the face up every hill to add to it. But as the famous saying goes, what blows one way must blow back or something..


Or turn and be in your face on the way home too.


----------



## dhd.evans (19 Apr 2018)

Got my lunchtime TT!


----------



## JhnBssll (19 Apr 2018)

Lovely ride in with a tail wind and 15degrees. 26 degrees(!) on the way home into a headwind was entertaining but I'm not going to complain about beautiful weather


----------



## Sixmile (20 Apr 2018)

It was school run Friday again, so we copied last weeks operation. Park car away from 1st school and walk to 'drop off' eldest. Then walk back towards car and up the other way to Nursery. My lil one seen a girl from her nursery class on her bike, turned out she was on an Islabike. I'd a quick chat to the mum about kids bikes. Once nursery drop off was complete, I ran back to the car and drove a few miles closer to work, so I'd make it on time this week! Bike off the roof, seasucker in boot and rode the remaining 7 miles in glorious sunshine and light traffic. A fella in work whinges about cyclists any time he sees me, yesterday he was on about cyclists breaking red lights. So this morning I counted the red lights infringers... Cars 3 - 0 Bikes


----------



## Ciar (20 Apr 2018)

Lovely ride home yesterday, but it's now suns out winds out and in your face! today is my day of no riding and on Monday i collect a n+1  going back to the hybrid to replace the road bike, which will of course be stored for future potential use


----------



## lazybloke (20 Apr 2018)

Also a lovely ride home yesterday; from winter to summer in a few days 

Was also my first commute with SPDs. Will take more than 1 day to get used to them but was amazed to beat my personal best by 3 mins (down from 62 mins); that's more than a marginal gain. 
Hope they give similar benefits on my road bike


----------



## biggs682 (20 Apr 2018)

Been using the Ribble today that i picked up last night for my commuting , so far so good and getting better with a couple of running set up adjustments


----------



## hennbell (20 Apr 2018)

I think I can actually state without reservation spring has arrived in Canada. It it predicted to be +9 this afternoon and for the next 2 weeks all daytime high temperatures are positive, only a couple of night time lows in the negatives. Will still wait a couple weeks to break out the carbon fiber emonda, but summer tires are now installed on all bicycles. 

Also the smell of rot in in the air. One of the downsides of 5 months of snow, the initial spring smells are that of decay.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Apr 2018)

Extended 14 mile ride in this morning, fantastic conditions. Just seems a complete waste of riding time sitting here until 4pm with no work to do at all...


----------



## Ciar (23 Apr 2018)

Tired legs run in this morning as me and a mate decided to hit Epping very early Sunday and have a nice 15m MTB ride, in the semi bog that it currently is


----------



## rivers (23 Apr 2018)

Legs are starting to feel the mileage from last week. Tomorrow should be fun after tonight's extended ride home :-/


----------



## ianrauk (23 Apr 2018)

I was going to go for the extended 36 mile commute this morning seeing as the weather is so nice. However I had such an awful nights sleep due to hay fever that come 5.30am when I was meant to get up I just rolled back over and had another hour dozing.
Going to try again tomorrow.
Still, it was a lovely ride in this morning. Little chilly at 8° for the first part of the commute so wore windcheater over the ss shirt, but by the time I had got to Bromley the sun had warmed up the air a little so I dispensed with the windcheater.


----------



## Genau (23 Apr 2018)

I had a little break from cycle commuting so today was the first commute in about two years and the first London commute in over eight years. There have been a few changes.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Apr 2018)

Genau said:


> I had a little break from cycle commuting so today was the first commute in about two years and the first London commute in over eight years. There have been a few changes.



Exactly 
Welcome back. 8 years is a long time when it comes to London cycle commuting change. It's a whole new world out there for you to discover. Some good, some great, some bad, some down right crappy.
But cycle commuting is far better then any car or public transport.


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Apr 2018)

Nice to ride in today but no less than three numpties encountered !

One overtake into the path of oncoming traffic (alarmed and flashing of lights) ; one overtake very close to a blind bend, and I had to gesture to get this Jag driver to back off somewhat until he could overtake safely.


----------



## confusedcyclist (23 Apr 2018)

I was also close passed AGAIN on a narrow, blind bend with solid white line this morning. The young lady looked like a deer in the headlights when I tapped on her windows a minute down the road, I caught her using her phone behind the wheel, what looked like strava/map my run of all things!!!

When asked what she thought the solid white line running down the middle of the road meant, she confessed she hadn't the faintest. I was doing about 25mph as she veered past me with mm to spare as oncoming traffic approached the bend. She was very apologetic (I assume for being caught!) and very lucky I didn't have my camera fitted today. I was polite, but very firm and told her she ought to be more careful. I hope she will.


----------



## Bazzer (23 Apr 2018)

My guardian angel was sitting on my shoulders for the commute home today. Less than half a mile from work moved to the left of my normal road position in order to avoid a couple of horrendous potholes and a bus decided to jump the gap between me a line of stationary traffic. Nowhere to go and suffered a really close (brushed the jacket) pass. Clearly inspired by the bus driver's use of the road, a woman in Golf then pulls the same stunt. I have no idea how here wing mirrors didn't clip me. Then 10 miles further on, a woman in a red Peugeot coming from a junction on the opposite side of the road, decides she needs the whole of the road, including the cycle lane, to travel the same direction as me. I am not convinced she even saw me braking hard as I stopped just short of her nearside wing.
I pulled the trigger on the purchase of a Cyclic 12 last Friday, after a couple of unpleasantly close passes on recreational rides and a couple of pleasant interactions with wildlife I wish I had a record of. If tonight is anything to go by, it cannot come soon enough.


----------



## Ciar (24 Apr 2018)

Nothing exciting to report, it seems we have moved from rain and cold with wind, to warmer climes with wind, generally in my face! tonight i see the forecast is back to rain from 5pm in London yay


----------



## si_c (24 Apr 2018)

Cocked up on the way home last night, didn't register a car indicating right as I went through a mini roundabout, just assumed they were going straight on. Thankfully the driver was on the ball and was able to stop in time, I still needed to take evasive action though. I did shout and wave to convey my apologies, but I doubt I've done much for cyclist/motorist relations.

Today's extended commute in however was utterly uneventful.


----------



## Bazzer (24 Apr 2018)

Lovely ride in.
Tonight an hour and twenty minutes of heavy rain and massive puddles and thus soaked. Only 1 dickhead which was a bonus after last night.


----------



## Randombiker9 (24 Apr 2018)

fine apart from had to slow down and go round to avoid hitting a car that failed to give way. Pulled out without looking and then stopped 


ps also weird coquincedence but all close passes and close calls veichle number plates have started with the first initial of my name or my brothers name.


----------



## Clanghead (24 Apr 2018)

Stopped my bike at a zebra crossing this morning to allow a lady to cross it, and a car driver chose to overtake me just as said lady started to walk across. So rude.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Apr 2018)

What a surprise, another wet commute, on the plus side it wasn't as windy as this morning.


----------



## hennbell (24 Apr 2018)

We have gone straight from winter to summer, it is 20C today short sleeve shirt and shorts are the order of the day.


----------



## Bazzer (25 Apr 2018)

Shoes, neoprene overshoes and bag still very damp after last night's soaking. Glad I put on my warmer base layer as the breeze had a bite to it.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Apr 2018)

It's a bit nippy this morning but not so much as to still be in ss shirt and shorts. Lovely sunny morning here in Kentishire


----------



## C R (25 Apr 2018)

My normal route is open again, so back to the good, and shorter, cyclepath. Lots of parents walking the children to school in the beautiful, if a bit nippy, weather, made for a slower than normal progress, but everyone were cheerful and helpful sharing the path.
Lets hope the forecast for rain this afternoon is wrong.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Apr 2018)

The second part of the cycle commute this morning was just as sunny as the first.
Met up with a fellow commuter who I have been bumping into on and off ever since I have being doing the A21 which is now in my 13th year. He's been riding the route 3 years more. Always good to have a chat with him and he's quick too.

Also saw a chap riding a bike with the same frame as mine. First one I have seen. Managed to have a quick chat with him but he decided to rlj so that wasn't cool.


----------



## Bazzer (25 Apr 2018)

Another soaking tonight.
Managed just to get damp by sheltering during the first heavy shower. Cowering under the eaves of an empty shop I realised the irony of my stopping place.







Not so lucky with the second shower. 2 miles from home, caught in a down pour with nowhere to shelter. Which of course stopped about 400 yards from home.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Apr 2018)

Massive cloudburst just as I was getting ready to leave work, so I just had to have another cup of coffee while waiting for it to pass. Second downpour about 1.5 miles from home, but I was able to get to cover fairly quickly to wait it out. 
The red blob in the radar picture below is producing quite a lot of lightning off the coast at the moment!


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (25 Apr 2018)

Arrived at work just before the rain started looking like it's gonna be a wet one heading back in the morning though!


----------



## C R (25 Apr 2018)

Dry on the way back home, but had to make an effort to keep my speed down hill, felt like the headwind wanted to push me back up the hill towards work.


----------



## Leaway2 (26 Apr 2018)

Home via the dentist last night. I set of and realised I had let my waterproof hanging in the office . Similar to @Jenkins, I set off in nice sunny weather so I thought I would get away with it. well, mile 3, the sky went black. Mile 4 rain, then the heavens opened. Torrential rain then hail. I managed to sit it out under a tree. I was dreading turning up at the dentist like a drowning rat, dripping water all over the practice. The roads were awash. Then as soon as it had come it went. Out came the sun. Happy days. It was just starting again as I arrived. On my way home torrential again, but that was OK. All kit straight into the washing machine, and me into the shower. Teeth fine BTW.


----------



## dhd.evans (26 Apr 2018)

Got a colourful mouthful of abuse from an Audi driver last night - something about cycle path, road tax... not sure exactly. Was mostly peppered with sweary words. Video to shame the blighter later.


----------



## Siclo (26 Apr 2018)

Leaway2 said:


> Home via the dentist last night. I set of and realised I had let my waterproof hanging in the office . Similar to @Jenkins, I set off in nice sunny weather so I thought I would get away with it. well, mile 3, the sky went black. Mile 4 rain, then the heavens opened. *Torrential rain then hail. I managed to sit it out under a tree.* I was dreading turning up at the dentist like a drowning rat, dripping water all over the practice. The roads were awash. Then as soon as it had come it went. Out came the sun. Happy days. It was just starting again as I arrived. On my way home torrential again, but that was OK. All kit straight into the washing machine, and me into the shower. Teeth fine BTW.



You have more sense than me, I got hit by that between Hulme and Stretford, it stung....a lot.


----------



## dhd.evans (26 Apr 2018)

Two incidents from the last few days. First, an attempted flattening:



Second, an Audi driver with some sort of complex:


----------



## clf (26 Apr 2018)

Trafford council and their clown works team love to put cones and signs in the shambles they call cycle lanes, this morning so many drivers anticipated me pulling out and gave me space to go around them, it was a real pleasure to share the road with them this morning, I do think it's getting a bit better. Thanks Trafford drivers


----------



## rivers (26 Apr 2018)

Tough slog home tonight, 16 miles into the 30mph gusty headwinds.


----------



## Ciar (27 Apr 2018)

Bit wet, as usual it stopped raining as i got within half a mile of work


----------



## rivers (27 Apr 2018)

Very wet commute in. The rain soaked through my gloves which resulted in very cold hands. I ended up making a pit stop at Bitton station to warm/dry my hands with the hand dryer in the toilets. I decided that the last 5 miles of my commute would be gloveless, luckily the hammering rain had stopped by then.


----------



## dhd.evans (27 Apr 2018)

Rest day as Kinross Sportive tomorrow; lots of BSOs on the road today which is always a pleasant surprise but total misery for me on the bus...


----------



## Arjimlad (27 Apr 2018)

rivers said:


> Very wet commute in. The rain soaked through my gloves which resulted in very cold hands. I ended up making a pit stop at Bitton station to warm/dry my hands with the hand dryer in the toilets. I decided that the last 5 miles of my commute would be gloveless, luckily the hammering rain had stopped by then.



Bravo

I chickened out & drove to work. I did have to take a back wheel into the bike shop though, so it helped to have the car to transport the wheel. Feeble excuse.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Apr 2018)

Out of the house at 6am yesterday and today and I'm back into short sleeved baselayer, arm warmers, thermal jersey & long finger gloves. Add on to that rain on Wednesday afternoon & this afternoon and I'm beginnning to wonder if last week's warmth & sunshine were a figment of my imagination.


----------



## gaijintendo (28 Apr 2018)

Swapped chains quickly while my bike was locked up outside work on Friday. The chain was skipping under torque...
I had done this (the bad thing that shortens your chain and derailleur life):



If anything, it was riding impressively well!


----------



## Bazzer (30 Apr 2018)

Well that was a chilly one. Could have done with a buff, leggings and thicker gloves. 
Sod the usual glass of water at work, just put away a hot mug of Earl Grey.


----------



## lazybloke (30 Apr 2018)

currently looking out my bedroom window. Preference today is definitely the shortest route.

I wish I'd picked up the mudguards from Halfords yesterday....


----------



## ianrauk (30 Apr 2018)

Well this mornings cycle commute was grimmer then a grim thing from planet grim.
I was back into full winter commute gear this morning. It was very cold, it was very wet and it was very windy. It really wan't nice out at all. In fact it was down right nasty,
Compared to this time last week when I was nursing a little bit of sunburn 

So, it is rainy commute # 28 for the year so far, compared to last year when in the same period, only 7 rainy commutes. (31 in total for 2017)


----------



## Ciar (30 Apr 2018)

I got up looked out the window, thought sod that and took my rest day on a Monday! not something i normally do, but i really could not be bothered which is a shame as i have a new bike that needs to be ridden


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (30 Apr 2018)

All weekend, the forecast for today was some kind of typhoon, with more rainfall than the whole year and winds on 50 mph. All weekend they keep banging on about it.

And today 10% chance of rain and little wind, how can you get it so wrong!


----------



## mangid (30 Apr 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> All weekend, the forecast for today was some kind of typhoon, with more rainfall than the whole year and winds on 50 mph. All weekend they keep banging on about it.
> 
> And today 10% chance of rain and little wind, how can you get it so wrong!



Yep, I was in full on wet weather gear, including scuba diving cuffs (great tip from @User46386 )

Not sure about little wind, didn't come down the busway did you ;-) ?

University site had it gusting at 25+ from the NW, not a typhoon, but still a good work out.


----------



## Jenkins (30 Apr 2018)

I think we had all of the rain that @kevin_cambs_uk & @mangid were expecting. I have to admit to driving in for the first time this year - 30+MPH gusts, heavy rain and I've still not cleaned & lubed the chain after Friday's soaking. 

However I did take the opportunity of taking in clothing for the next couple of weeks plus enough ready meals for this week's late shifts in one go rather than spreading it out over a few days.


----------



## MrGrumpy (30 Apr 2018)

Interesting commute home today , 3 mins into it and i was nearly wiped out by a DPD van heading the wrong way down the road. In total shock for 5 mins as i realise how close it was


----------



## Bazzer (1 May 2018)

MrGrumpy said:


> Interesting commute home today , 3 mins into it and i was nearly wiped out by a DPD van heading the wrong way down the road. In total shock for 5 mins as i realise how close it was



^^^ If I see their vans the alert levels immediately go up. I have seen them being badly driven so often, including one going on to two wheels on a roundabout, so inappropriate was its speed.^^^

Hopefully this morning's frost covering the cars and ground was the last, or one of the last, links of winter's chain. Still at least I was better prepared for it than yesterday.

In general I find HGV drivers to be pretty courteous and in giving me space, but this morning was not good. Twice HGV drivers seem to have decided the lone cyclist didn't matter. The first time pulling straight out in front of me, when there was nothing else on the road. The second time, when there was little traffic, pulling out from a junction on the opposite side of the road and cutting directly into my path in the cycle lane. In between this an ASDA HGV overtook me and quite literally as soon as the end of the trailer came by me he braked and began to take a left turn.


----------



## Randombiker9 (1 May 2018)

Way home a van driver shouted like you should be on the pavement. I knew he was going to say something at traffic lights as well as when he stopped he still had his window down and was looking at me. Instead of ahead (i slowed down on purpose) but luckily the lights happened to be on my side and they turned green quickly when i got to the lights and he went off so he didn't . Anyone else had this comment? Like ussuall i didn't say anything.


----------



## Bazzer (2 May 2018)

Lucky ride in. 
The rain hammering on the window at 3am woke me up, which confirmed my 88% chance of rain according to the BBC web site. So toyed with bike, train, bike.
The rain stopped shortly before I left home and with dark clouds appearing all over the sky as dawn broke, it wasn't looking good. So rode harder than usual. A little over an hour later, made it to work with mildly moist hair and feet, having had only two short spells of light rain. Some walking from car parks and train stations after my arrival didn't fare so well. 
Might not be so fortunate on the way home.


----------



## steveindenmark (2 May 2018)

I had all my gear ready for my ride into work at 4.30am today only to find a message from my partner "Dont forget dentist today". Damn. I had to drive instead.

Talking to collegues at work. They were all scraping ice off their windscreens this morning.


----------



## Arjimlad (2 May 2018)

Proper wet job today but I still did the ten mile route.

I was pleased I avoided the shared use path though. It's crap at the best of times.


----------



## Arjimlad (2 May 2018)

Randombiker9 said:


> Way home a van driver shouted like you should be on the pavement. I knew he was going to say something at traffic lights as well as when he stopped he still had his window down and was looking at me. Instead of ahead (i slowed down on purpose) but luckily the lights happened to be on my side and they turned green quickly when i got to the lights and he went off so he didn't . Anyone else had this comment? Like ussuall i didn't say anything.



Probably not worth saying anything. A van driver once politely asked why I wasn't using the pavement in the picture I posted above. I explained that it was rubbish - pointed out that people using it never get a proper turn to cross the motorway sliproad & have to play Russian roulette with the traffic from three directions. The road is safer as you actually get a proper green light. The conversation proceeded quite amicably.


----------



## ianrauk (2 May 2018)

So, this morning was yet another rainy commute # 29 for the year so far, compared to last year when in the same period, only 7 rainy commutes. (31 in total for 2017)

WTF did I clean my bike last night, complete and utter waste of time.


----------



## straas (2 May 2018)

ianrauk said:


> So, this morning was yet another rainy commute # 29 for the year so far, compared to last year when in the same period, only 7 rainy commutes. (31 in total for 2017)
> 
> WTF did I clean my bike last night, complete and utter waste of time.




Ahhh so it's *your* fault then!


----------



## ianrauk (2 May 2018)

straas said:


> Ahhh so it's *your* fault then!




Yep, all mine...


----------



## HLaB (2 May 2018)

The proverbial 'chalk and cheese'

Yesterday's Commute







And Today's


----------



## biggs682 (2 May 2018)

Picked a bike up last night and after a quick once over early this morning thought i would use it for my commuting today to give it a shakedown , just need to sort out the front mech shifting other wise all ok


----------



## Ciar (3 May 2018)

Been at home for two days as daughter number 1 hasn't been well. So today was the maiden voyage on the new commuter, talk about lovely, so nice to be back on a hybrid


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (3 May 2018)

Finally some good weather, you know its good, I even have the sunglasses on!


----------



## rivers (3 May 2018)

Sunnies on, summer bike out. Lovely ride into work today


----------



## Randombiker9 (3 May 2018)

Morning fine. Decided to find out where a cycle path i've not been down went in afternoon ended to a dead end but the weird thing is bassically this was by a river and near a boat there was a hybrid bike with no sort of lock or anything and there was a hammer lying by that bike and flat head screwdriver and opposite their was just a bike frame lying down with no wheels or handlebars Just frame and fork with a a kids toy on top of it, something wooden and a small radiator. This seem weird, i have photos on my camera.
Do you guys think it's weird. Should police know about it or not?


----------



## Tom B (3 May 2018)

Riding home though one of the little villages today a SUV decides to overtake me, alongside she decides her Chelsea tractor wont fit past the oncoming car, so instead of standing on the brake she squeezes me into the ker, which was a bit rude. When she got even closer I slapped the window.

Half a mile down the road she decided to stop and offer me the benefit of her advice.

I just replied.... "If you are close enough for me to hit, hard, then you are too close love....tataa"


----------



## palinurus (3 May 2018)

Some twonk in a Range Rover* undertook me at the exit of a roundabout only to join a queue a little later.

Nice day though.

*are they giving those farking things away or what? every other bastard seems to have one.


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 May 2018)

rivers said:


> Sunnies on, summer bike out. Lovely ride into work today


Shorts for me now...still chilly at night here in Cumbria though. @palinurus you're totally right about the Rangerovers-I've had a few close encounters on some of the lanes.


----------



## Sixmile (4 May 2018)

School drop off day so it meant the usual, bike on the roof until I did the drop offs, drive toward work and pull over to ride the last 7 miles. 

All good apart from an aul dear pulling in tight during her overtake. I was doing 25mph, she was just over 30mph I reckon. The picture below is when she started to pull in again.


----------



## Randombiker9 (4 May 2018)

1, So bassically i was going downhill in cycle path. Van which i think was highway matience or something similar) honked i was wondering why. looked back and a cyclist was overtaking me but he didn't check which is why the van honked i guess and this was near end of cycle path as i was coming out to take middle of lane up. So the van overtook and pull in closely to avoid hitting that cyclist who was still in the inside (there was no cycle path by then) coming up to a junction. 
2. Bus ovetook during downhill and then pulled into bus stop. So i overtook it. I don't get point why overtake when your about to stop  Espeically if it's downhill.


----------



## steveindenmark (7 May 2018)

I was riding through the woods at 4.30am this morning. Lovely weather in Denmark and great sunrise. I had my Exposure joystick on high beam and saw something running just ahead. I am used to seeing cats in the woods as there is a cottage halfway through. But this was a bit too "bouncy" to be a cat. Whatever it was left the road and I stopped and pointed my torch in the direction it had gone. About ten metres away in a little clearing the bouncy animal stopped, turned around and sat down to look at me.

It was a fox cub. Maybe a couple of months old.

Its the sort of picture wildlife photographers dream about. We looked at each other for a few seconds and then I made the first move by moving off. Hopefully, I will see it again but I doubt it.

It makes cycling in the freezing cold, through the winter all worth it.


----------



## dhd.evans (8 May 2018)

I might stop taking this route into work.


----------



## si_c (8 May 2018)

After yesterdays summer rebuild the bike was a lot more fun to ride in today, felt a lot quicker and more responsive. Wasn't actually quicker though 

Loving the warm sunny ride in though.


----------



## Arjimlad (8 May 2018)

I hate Trench Lane, it's the fastest way to work after dropping my daughter off at school.

There's always one impatient driver who can't overtake safely even when the car in front shows how it should be done.


----------



## booze and cake (8 May 2018)

Whoops. This from this morning in Loughborough Junction. Lorry crashed into bridge, road closed for hours, and trains stopped on line above until the bridge given the safety all clear. Commuter misery for those not on a bike. Not @PeteXXX I hope. I guess this is covered by the insurance, but I bet the driver had a uncomfortable call to his boss earlier. Does'nt seem like anyone was hurt thankfully.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 May 2018)

booze and cake said:


> Whoops. This from this morning in Loughborough Junction. Lorry crashed into bridge, road closed for hours, and trains stopped on line above until the bridge given the safety all clear. Commuter misery for those not on a bike. Not @PeteXXX I hope. I guess this is covered by the insurance, but I bet the driver had a uncomfortable call to his boss earlier. Does'nt seem like anyone was hurt thankfully.
> View attachment 408269
> 
> View attachment 408270


Not me in the truck or on the bike... It costs a fortune ( and usualy the driver his job) Engineers have to come out and check the bridge is safe to use etc etc. 
All hgv have to have, by law, a correctly set height marker in the cab, so there’s not much excuse really, assuming the bridge was ‘advertised’.


----------



## steveindenmark (9 May 2018)

Lovely morning in Denmark. I saw a hedgehog up close. 2 foxes. Lots of hares and a herd of 8 deer, including a flne stag. They frightened me as much as I frightened them


----------



## Bazzer (9 May 2018)

Rained upon for most of the commute back last night. Bike and legs filthy, but made it home just before the clouds really dumped their load.

This morning a lot chillier than yesterday morning's commute. Full fingered gloves and zipped up jacket right up to the fringes of the city. The very low sun, chill and mists and fog were like riding at the end of September, not seven week or so from the longest day.


----------



## Ciar (9 May 2018)

Easy enough commute in, just that darned summer headwind to play with


----------



## Randombiker9 (9 May 2018)

yesterday was a pain in afternoon went up to park to do some photography and these same old school kids won't stop harrasing me and got to the point where they decided to knock my chain off and kick my bike etc... and throw my helmet around so 
1. How do i know if my helmets broken because even though there's no cracks they kept throwing it around on the grass etc... till they threw it back at me so the foam could be damaged
2. My bike is making this weird noise like a slight clicking noise. By the back wheel but i just tested it as i thought it might be coming from the chain but i know it's not as i just stopped the chain moving and then spun back wheel and i can't tell if it's disc brakes on bearings (If there are bearings in the hub by disc brakes) as i know it's only coming from back wheel and it's not the spokes as their still straight. So didn't ride today as before the gears got stuck because those kids were also messing with the gears. So i'm wondering if that noise is also caused by those kids because my bike has been quiet and not made any noise. There's also slight chips in the frame from those kids.  

Do you know?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 May 2018)

I really struggled today, especially tonight, had no energy whatsoever, think I might be coming down with the lurgy.


----------



## rivers (10 May 2018)

I extended my ride home last by about 30 miles, for a total of 47 miles, with some friends. We decided to head out to Clevedon for a hot chocolate. Loads of people had the same idea. Lovely ride, lovely evening. But now my legs have kindly asked me to take a break as I'm well over 100 miles for the week already.


----------



## Ciar (10 May 2018)

Wind again, but at least i dodged the drizzly rain


----------



## Threevok (10 May 2018)

First commute today, in over a month, thanks to some health issues

Feel like crap - I may have returned too soon


----------



## C R (10 May 2018)

Weather a bit cooler than yesterday, but still bright. Nothing much of note, except a cyclist ahead of me was swerving around the path going up a hill, obviously struggling with the climb. I rung my bell a few times to make sure she knew I was coming, but didn't seem to hear me. Eventually she came to a stop, almost falling off the bike in front of me. Luckily I had anticipated that happening, and I could stop with no ill effects for either of us. She was very apologetic.


----------



## JhnBssll (10 May 2018)

Took the car today - 70 miles in 3 days is a lot for me so I've given the legs a rest, 41 miles planned for tomorrow with commuting and a group ride in the afternoon with some colleagues


----------



## biggs682 (10 May 2018)

First commute on the 90's Diamondback mtb today and it actually rides very well , weather wise just right with a bit of a breeze but nothing to pose any problems


----------



## Ciar (11 May 2018)

Lovely morning for a ride, but as usual had to contest with windy mcwind


----------



## dhd.evans (11 May 2018)

Had a meeting in St Andrews; couldn't resist the 20mi ride over!


----------



## Randombiker9 (11 May 2018)

Well yesterday was weird i checked the brakes working (It still had a weird noise from other day when stupid school kids messed with it whilst i was in a park doing a bit of photography) i had no choice yesterday and to cycle in morning to get to somewhere, In the afternoon i decided to cycle a different route in a park short cut and i was going down hill and i guess my brakes didn't slow down in time as i tried to and then crashed. I was fine and on my own i noticed something was bleeding, thought it was my teeth but it was just my lips luckily. dunno how but my helmet visor snapped off and ended up in the spokes. I took it out and the spokes were still fine. Everything else is looked fine i just had to sort the handelbars out as somehow they got bent. I decided to visit one of the local bike shops in my area as i fixed what i could but it was still making that noise and the gears were messed up. I was able to get to bike shop. However it turned out that the hanger got bent. So i assume it must of already been bent beforehand (As i didn't fall off to that side i fell off the other side) from those kids messing with it and i just didn't notice it. I couldn't tell where the noise was coming from but now I've got a feeling it was from when those kids messed with it and i didn't notice it before hand. However they were full and busy. 
So unfortuantly i had to leave my bike locked overnight till Sunday (or bike shops going to call me if anything changes) because i didn't feel safe riding it home. Hope it doesn't get stolen. 

I need to get a new helmet anyway as even though my helmets not cracked. It's best to replace after a impact right?

On the positive note at least i didn't hurt myself. just got small cuts on lips (which don't sting at all)


----------



## si_c (11 May 2018)

Sodding crappy sodding awful sodding headwinds. Wasn't making much progress this morning, and really had to stop myself from hammering all the way in.


----------



## palinurus (11 May 2018)

Rode in on the Elephant bike today. Not the best choice for a lumpy 10 miles, but better than I expected.

Only cycle-specific clothing worn: 1 x cycle clip.


----------



## clf (11 May 2018)

This wind is really starting to p**s me off, looking at it now through the window the ride home's going to be real chore.


----------



## rivers (11 May 2018)

Pleasant, if a bit windy ride in today. I have called on the wife to pick me up however, as it looks like it's going to p*ss it down on the ride home and my rain jacket is sat in my house. It definitely did not have rain forecast this morning when I checked the weather.


----------



## HLaB (11 May 2018)

I don't know what exactly you call it but I had an abandoned left hook or something tonight. Approaching a roundabout I had two cars overtake me, the last was a bit close to the rbt, but fair enough I was only doing a Z1 recovery ride and a slow 12-13mph. Things always come in three's however and a third car followed impossibly close to the rbt to immediately put their left turn indicators on only to slam their brakes on hard so they didn't crash into a car already on the rbt. When I said impossibly close it was impossible for me too stop, I needed another 10 or 20cm and ended up giving their bumper a little tap. Not hard enough to do any damage just a mild bounce. Unfortunately my tyre was smooth and clean and I didn't even get to leave them a reminder. I think she knew what she done she paused a second then drove off.


----------



## Bazzer (14 May 2018)

Well, I'll be honest, I have had better commutes than this morning's.
Two close passes within the first two miles, the first less than 300 metres from leaving home. - Normally at the time I leave I might see two cars coming from the opposite direction of travel, in the first three miles. Later some idiot in a BMW tried to force himself between me a van turning right, but backed off after some verbals and gestures. And then half a mile from work, a Nissan Leaf driver who couldn't be arsed to wait a less than 5 seconds, passed me on my left hand side as I was turning right at a major junction.
And it was cold. Should have worn woolen gloves not fingerless. Many of the first 6 miles or so were spent with a hand behind my back out of the wind chill. The noticeably warmer air in the suburbs was very welcome and as gear changes and braking had become gradually easier for my fingers from around 12 miles, I mistakenly thought my hands were just cool. No so, as I discovered, trying to extract my security pass, in order to enter the work underground car park. With a queue of cars behind me, I had that moment when your brain wants your fingers to do something, in this case unzip my chest pocket and my fingers were incapable of grasping the zip handle. Fortunately the handle wasn't flush with the material and with a lot of effort I managed to wedge the zip handle between my thumb and first finger. But it was almost at the stage where I would have to ask the person behind me to unzip me.


----------



## dhd.evans (14 May 2018)

Tyre popped on the way home on Friday, quick swap of tube and back on semi-flat tyre. Pumped up last night to limit then 2mi into ride this morning it popped again.

800mi on the tyres.... is that the lifespan of a Schwalbe One tyre these days?


----------



## John_S (14 May 2018)

I had a few days off the bike just before the bank holiday weekend due to a combination of work and a friends stag do weekend away. 

After a few days off the bike having got back to commuting last week I noticed a marked increase in the number of insects of all types, shapes & sizes. There were a couple of rides last week where I was riding along at it was almost like riding through hail with the number of things hitting me.

Unfortunately I'm not feeling that great at the moment due to a cold and so I couldn't just ride along my mouth closed breathing only through my nose and so I'm an easy target for flying things. Last week I ended up taking direct hits from several bugs of some sort and swallowing them whole.

All in all a thoroughly unpleasant thing and the only silver lining that I could think of was I suppose it's extra protein although in all honesty I could have lived without it. 

Maybe if I was a super flexible pro rider instead of a humble commuter I could ride along with my back forwards and my head down so that the bugs would bounce off the top of my head instead of straight into my mouth but that's not a position that I could adopt.


----------



## Bazzer (14 May 2018)

John_S said:


> I had a few days off the bike just before the bank holiday weekend due to a combination of work and a friends stag do weekend away.
> 
> After a few days off the bike having got back to commuting last week I noticed a marked increase in the number of insects of all types, shapes & sizes. There were a couple of rides last week where I was riding along at it was almost like riding through hail with the number of things hitting me.
> 
> ...



Safety glasses or sunglasses and a buff?


----------



## Salty seadog (14 May 2018)

dhd.evans said:


> Tyre popped on the way home on Friday, quick swap of tube and back on semi-flat tyre. Pumped up last night to limit then 2mi into ride this morning it popped again.
> 
> 800mi on the tyres.... is that the lifespan of a Schwalbe One tyre these days?



It won't be the tyre with only that mileage on it unless it's a duff one. More likely bad luck or there's still a sharpie embedded.


----------



## KneesUp (14 May 2018)

I am fortunate in that I start work around 10. ish. So I rarely commute in the heaviest traffic. However, today I had to be at work for 8 (ish) so I was out with the worst of the traffic. Blimey! I'd forgotten how bad it is. It felt safer than usual because whereas traffic has some semblance of flow when I normally go to work - and you get the odd person who is clearly late for something - at proper rush-hour no bugger is moving, so you just sail past. Sheffield is not a huge city, so I did wonder quite how many of the drivers could feasibly be cycling instead, and how much nicer that would be for everyone. 

One other thing I noticed is that earlier commuters cycle faster. On my normal run in I usually reel in and pass a couple of (no doubt ancient and ailing) cyclists and no-one ever passes me, but this morning I was gasping along pretending I could keep up and desperately hoping people would turn off rather than follow my route.


----------



## palinurus (14 May 2018)

Rode like a god on the way home, uphill in the big ring, really motoring. Only remembered when I got close to home that I'd ridden to work in the face of a stiff breeze. Ho hum.


----------



## JhnBssll (14 May 2018)

Same here, 4.5mph difference in my average speed between this mornings commute in to the wind and this evenings ride home


----------



## KneesUp (15 May 2018)

I was on my usual 10-ish commute today, and a little late so going faster than I'd have liked given the heat. However, I got stuck behind a cyclist with a trailer, which slowed me down quite a lot because he couldn't fit through the gaps I would have - fair play though, I love that he was transporting stuff by bike. After half a mile or so the road was suitable so I just nipped around the outside of the lane and went past him and a few cars on the right, and carried on at my previous too-fast-for-the-heat speed. I turned left at the next lights, as I normally do, and who should I see a few hundred yards further on, turning off the road I had just turned on to, but the chap with the trailer. Evidently there is a short cut I don't know of somewhere along the main road. Something to investigate for next time I'm running a little late.


----------



## Ciar (15 May 2018)

Lovely ride in this morning and no wind!!!!!!


----------



## Bazzer (16 May 2018)

In five commutes so far this week, I have almost a full house of weather bingo. Cold, warm, head wind, side wind, tail wind, overcast sky, clear sunny sky, fluffy cloud sky, mist, fog and this morning rain for the first 6 miles.


----------



## Sixmile (16 May 2018)

I woke unusually early this morning so left unusually early after doing some work around the house. Crisp morning but beautiful blue sunny sky and a decent tailwind on my back. Rode to post office, posted an ebay item then onto much lighter traffic'd roads. Into work just after 8am so means I can leave at 4pm!


----------



## ianrauk (16 May 2018)

I got to work just as it started to rain - rain wasn't on the weather schedule today...


----------



## dhd.evans (16 May 2018)

Roadie is out of commission whilst i fix the tyre/brake block issue so on the singlespeed roadie this morning. From alu-carbon on aero rims to a steel frame with big chunky steel rims is quite a swap.

Have just been corrected that it wasn't a carbon roadie who tried to wheelsuck but a CX roadie who was close. I outpaced the guy but then snotted without thinking, turns out he was closer than i'd anticipated and he got a face-full of snot. This is SCR at its worst.


----------



## clippetydoodah (16 May 2018)

The weather this morning was much colder than anticipated, and raining too. Thought I'd try
out my thin rain jacket. Wish I'd brought arm warmers! This was my first commute for a couple
of weeks. The rest of the trip was uneventful, if a bit muddy. Now planning to do the next 2
days for a total of 120 miles for the week.


----------



## John_S (16 May 2018)

Hi Bazzer,

Thanks for your message and suggestion of the safety goggles and a buff to keep the ingestion of insects down. I do wear sunglasses to that by & large keeps the bugs out of my eyes. I also have a buff but it's fairly thick and for winter use so I think it would cook me at the moment. That got me thinking about alternatives to keep me from swallowing the various flying bug life in the air and I thought about wrapping a pair of tights around my face but ruled that out fairly quickly on account of it would look very odd and probably attract many strange glances and potentially an encounter with the law.

Anyway back to todays commute and it was one of having to dodge some fairly large road kill. Firstly I had to dodge a dead badger followed by a deer, albeit a small one (probably Muntjac), on the way to work.

Then part way through my ride my Garmin battery died which is a bit annoying but it's my fault for forgetting to charge it last night and it's hardly the end of the world because it's still a nice ride out on the fresh air whilst commuting to work and I know that the miles happened.

John


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (17 May 2018)

Chilly on the hands this morning should've put the gloves on, nice clear and sunny morning though the roads were very quiet. Didn't spot a single cyclist this morning which is strange


----------



## rivers (17 May 2018)

Slightly nippy ride in today. I had to pull over on the corner of my road and put my leg warmers on. Drivers were mostly okay today, which makes a change from the rest of this week. The legs, however, were not appreciative of today.


----------



## ianrauk (17 May 2018)

rivers said:


> Slightly nippy ride in today. .




Agree
100 yards out of the door and I stopped to put the windcheater on.. bit chilly in just a SS top.
Nice and sunny warmer now though


----------



## Sixmile (17 May 2018)

It was my 'drop the kids off to school' morning today. After the school bells rang I walked back to my car, bike on roof and decided to park about another 1/2 mile way, outside on the road at my da's house, haven't seen him in months. I didn't tell him I planned to park there so he appears out the door 'what's wrong'. 'Oh nothing, I'm just going to leave the car here and ride onto work'. 'Sure, it's a nice day' as he closes the door and goes back inside. We've always had that loving relationship. 

Just as I finish putting the wheel on and putting seasucker in boot, my phone alarm goes off. I'm watching an auction for a 70" decorative penny farthing bike on ebay which is semi-local to me. Last I looked it was £1. With <2mins to go, it was £16 so I went just above £18 but it ended at £19 something. I really should've went to twenty as it would've been a class garden ornament. Ah well, then it was 12 miles onto work into a decent headwind but more importantly, warm sunshine.


----------



## Maverick Goose (17 May 2018)

Enjoying the sunshine on the commute atm, I've been upping the mileage most days and I've also changed my route in, so I can pass under the A66 at Stainton rather than playing the lottery waiting to cross it just before Redhills ( I might try going through Brougham, Lowther Park and Askham, which is a lovely route). Also spotted a Barn Owl t'other night on the way home, when it flew almost within touching distance...there seem to be quite a few here in the Eden Valley area as I'm always hearing them calling.


----------



## straas (17 May 2018)

Great to see more people on bikes in the better weather BUT:

If you're going to ride side by side chatting on an old railway path - get a bit closer together. Really no need to take up the entire (2.8m) width then act surprised when someone asks to get past.


----------



## Dec66 (17 May 2018)

So, this morning I went up Crystal Palace Park Road to climb up to Crystal Palace (I like to mix the route a bit and there's a choice of five ways up). I was pootling along on the big ring with a couple of cogs in hand. A bloke in his late 50s or early 60s passed me, cranking away on his little ring. "Chapeau", I thought, and left him to it.

Then, the gradient shifted up by a couple of percent, one of those things which the eyes don't perceive but the legs do. I carried on in the same gear, and noticed the fella was coming back to me. "Ah, he's blown his beans", I thought, a perception enhanced when I noticed him clicking down the brifter. Still maintaining the same gear and cadence, I eased past him and carried on my merry way.

Then, I got baulked by the stationary traffic near the top. As I tried to manoeuvre round, the old stager undertook me, on the pavement. "Cheating arl bugger", I thought, and got going again. It was a matter of honour then, so I dropped down a cog and went past him again, thinking that was that as I got to the first roundabout at the top, easing down on the inside.

Then I noticed the bugger had somehow gone past me again. On the outside. "How the hell has he done that?", I thought.

At this point, my ruminations were rudely disturbed by a nobber in a black Audi leaping out on me from the left as I rounded the second roundabout to Fountain Drive. Two more inches and I'd have been smashed to bits. A bout of screaming f-words followed.

I spent the rest of the commute in a numb state of shock, shaking like the proverbial sh*tt*ng dog. Everyone passed me during that spell.


----------



## Sixmile (18 May 2018)

We've been staying at the in-laws due to some building work at our place. Today was my first full commute from theirs. An extra 7 miles, with two decent climbs early on, pushing this mornings commute to 20. I'm already looking forward to the ride back.


----------



## Arjimlad (18 May 2018)

Left home at 6.24 this morning for a breakfast meeting, with a gilet and normal fingerless gloves ... and it was jolly cold on the fingers ! 

I had to snaffle an extra hash brown to make up for the energy lost


----------



## Biscuit (18 May 2018)

Got one of them there Wahoo Elemnts. Tried it for the first time this morning on the commute. So many stats to look at almost forgot to look where I was going. Lots of fun.


----------



## Dec66 (18 May 2018)

Walked to the Bromley office today. Didn't fancy getting smashed up going to town.

Who was the CycleChatter in the jersey with the black cap and the Brommie outside Bromley South station about 8.25am, who I walked past?


----------



## ianrauk (18 May 2018)

Dec66 said:


> Walked to the Bromley office today. Didn't fancy getting smashed up going to town.
> 
> Who was the CycleChatter in the jersey with the black cap and the Brommie outside Bromley South station about 8.25am, who I walked past?


Me. Should have said hello


----------



## Dec66 (18 May 2018)

Ah! I was behind you walking up the hill, I nearly said hello but you were up and off while I ruminated the etiquette 

Anyway, if you spotted an old mod in a grey Fred Perry to your right, that was me


----------



## ianrauk (18 May 2018)

Dec66 said:


> Ah! I was behind you walking up the hill, I nearly said hello but you were up and off while I ruminated the etiquette
> 
> Anyway, if you spotted an old mod in a grey Fred Perry to your right, that was me




Ah, shame, next time just say hi.


----------



## 13 rider (18 May 2018)

Bit of a disaster commuting today . My routine is all the stuff I need for the day on the hall table pack saddle bag and away . Nice relaxed extended commute got to work but still got there with an hour to spare ,In to saddle bag No passcard for the door ! No Biggie I just wait for one of the other lads then checked no van keys !! Bit of an issue for a mobile engineer .This lead to a furious 8 mile dash back home in record time to kind keys and passcard still on the hall table . Bike ditched jumped in the car and made work with about 5 mins to spare . At least I still commuted both ways .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 May 2018)

13 rider said:


> Bit of a disaster commuting today . My routine is all the stuff I need for the day on the hall table pack saddle bag and away . Nice relaxed extended commute got to work but still got there with an hour to spare ,In to saddle bag No passcard for the door ! No Biggie I just wait for one of the other lads then checked no van keys !! Bit of an issue for a mobile engineer .This lead to a furious 8 mile dash back home in record time to kind keys and passcard still on the hall table . Bike ditched jumped in the car and made work with about 5 mins to spare . At least I still commuted both ways .



I dread the day I get to work without my clean clothes in my rucksack


----------



## Slick (18 May 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I dread the day I get to work without my clean clothes in my rucksack


I store clean clothes and a towel at work. There's been a few times when I've thought that I've got plenty stock but get to work to find the cupboard bare.


----------



## rivers (18 May 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I dread the day I get to work without my clean clothes in my rucksack



I forgot my trainers one day...


----------



## Dec66 (18 May 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I dread the day I get to work without my clean clothes in my rucksack


I've done it. More than once.

I've also got all the way to work and realised I've left my laptop at home, and I've had to go back to get it. Only 21k each way.


----------



## Randombiker9 (19 May 2018)

Friday morning travelling past a school zone as i was approaching car randomly pulled out (Obivously didn't check his mirros/blind spot) (Luckily i was in middle of the lane) but i still had to swerve round him to avoid a accident as i didn't have time to slow down. 
This was in a school zone as well


----------



## Bazzer (21 May 2018)

Overnight visit to the rear tyre from the fairy, so delayed by 10 mins or so. Couldn't find the intruder in the tyre, so must remember to check everything is still good at lunch time.
Massive difference in temperature during the journey. Cool in rural areas, but urban areas very warm.


----------



## Twizit (21 May 2018)

Lovely morning for the ride in. Nothing spectacular to report other than inordinate amounts of semi-RLJ cyclists - the ones that insist on setting off across junctions on red, a second or two before the amber and green show, so that they get a jump on the rest of us. Minor irritation in the grand scheme of things and it does make for someone to chase down along the next stretch


----------



## Heigue'r (21 May 2018)

Allmost taken out by a guy on a borris bike this morning,Two cyckists ahead going much slower so shoukder checked,all clear and went for the overtake,Im probaly going 10mph faster and just as im a few yds from the guy in front of me,he shoulder checked and got the fright of his life when he saw me which in turn made him wobble straight accross my path,I dont know how he managed to recover,I ended up with the back of the bike in the air as Id just crossed a speed bump and had to give the brakes everything they got..I still cant understand how the two of us didnt end up in a heap..glad we didnt though


----------



## Sixmile (21 May 2018)

I was up early, sucked bike onto the roof and drove to my house to open up for the electrician. Then, drove over for a dental checkup to get picked and prodded by sharp instruments. A few miles later I parked up, bike off the roof and took the longer greenway option to work. I normally don't bother as there are too many dog walkers in the mornings but as it was raining lightly I decided that there would be a lot less and think I only met 4 in the 10 miles in. It's to dry up later though which is all good.


----------



## clippetydoodah (21 May 2018)

Woke up feeling a bit rough with 'Stomach issues' decided to tough it out.
The weather was colder than expected, but at least I didn't have to do a Dumoulin.
Managed the ride ok, but feeling wiped out now. Train home I think as I can't face
20 miles feeling iffy.


----------



## Moodyman (21 May 2018)

Just seen this on BBC regarding rail chaos today.

Feeling a little smug as a cycle commuter.


----------



## hoppym27 (22 May 2018)

The towpath is a little dangerous at the moment..only bacause the canada geese have had their babies...3 families on a 2 mile stretch, if they are on the towpath the parents are naturally defensive....although they are using the attack is the best form of defence philosophy....they were all in the water this morning so I made it unscathed!


----------



## dhd.evans (22 May 2018)

Recovery ride after the Etape Caledonia on Sunday; pleasant weather, nice ride. Absolute tosspot in an Audi doing this:



I feel i should report this to the police because this is the second time i've had the pleasure of a close pass from this driver:

 

Frankly i'm concerned he doesn't know how to drive his car. Opinions?


----------



## Slick (22 May 2018)

dhd.evans said:


> Recovery ride after the Etape Caledonia on Sunday; pleasant weather, nice ride. Absolute tosspot in an Audi doing this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go with your instincts but keep your expectations low.


----------



## si_c (22 May 2018)

First commute after a week or so off, legs felt good, wind was good enough. Nice sunny ride in.


----------



## C R (23 May 2018)

First bike ride to school with the three monkeys today. Daughter one and daughter two are quite proficient with cycling, and comfortable on the road, so they were a bit ahead on their own, son is still getting the hang of it, so I rode next to him, which also makes cars give wider passes to the whole group. We took a bit of a longer route to avoid the direct route which is a rat run, so we hardly had any traffic to contend with. I think they enjoyed it, at least the two younger ones. After dropping them at school I rode on to work, which made my total commute 7.5 miles, instead of the usual two. This afternoon I ride to school to pick them up and we all ride home together.


----------



## si_c (23 May 2018)

Took the long way home yesterday (extra 25mi) and got a couple of bonus hill reps in, meaning my legs didn't want to come downstairs this morning. Properly horrible headwind in too this morning.


----------



## Sixmile (23 May 2018)

I had to drive over home to parcel up a few ebay items (living at in-laws atm) then got the bike ready and stuffed the 2 parcels inside my jersey. The post office is only a mile away thankfully as having boxes in your jersey isn't the most comfortable or aerodynamic. Parcels safely despatched, I then rode on 5 more miles when my phone went, pulled over and talked to a kitchen fitter for about 10 minutes as all the traffic I overtook was slowly filtering through the junction. A mate from work had whizzed by a few minutes prior to the call ending so then set about catching him. A further few miles down the road I caught up and we'd a relaxing 5 mile jaunt into the city centre, the journey does fly in much quicker when nattering away!


----------



## John_S (23 May 2018)

This morning seemed a chilly and a damp start to the day! It was sort of like being on the coast when a sea mist rolls in and it feels damp & cold. I actually picked up the long fingered gloves for this mornings ride and I was glad that I did!

I must say it's nice to have been riding without days when it's chucking it down with rain and I don't want to be greedy and ask for too much but I could do without this strong northerly wind which seems to be hanging about day after day.

Other than the chilly weather & the wind it was largely an uneventful ride apart from the moment when riding along a street of Victorian terraced houses whereby cars are parked along one side and there's only enough room for one car to pass. Despite cycling in what I thought was a reasonable position, taking into account the potential of people opening car doors (which proved to be a good idea because someone did open a car door without looking), I had a close shave because a Mercedes estate doing much more than the 20 mph speed limit came up fast behind me and must of had their wheels touching the curb on the other side because they absolutely forced their way past me with millimetres to spare.

Needless to say I could have done without this and I try my best to remain calm on the bike and not react but this incident was so close it did result in some expletives being shouted at the Merc driver.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (23 May 2018)

Bloody wind again 
After 9 years I can honestly say I dont find any enjoyment in cycling

I can’t believe people do it for pleasure!


----------



## hennbell (23 May 2018)

Early morning commute I take the long way to work and enjoy the park. 
At 7:00 am it is already 14C by 4:00 pm I am looking at +28C and a potential thunderstorm. 
Seems I am always complaining about the temperature.


----------



## ianrauk (24 May 2018)

hennbell said:


> Early morning commute I take the long way to work and enjoy the park.
> At 7:00 am it is already 14C by 4:00 pm I am looking at +28C and a potential thunderstorm.
> Seems I am always complaining about the temperature.


Yeah but sometimes. You have every right to complain.


----------



## Arjimlad (24 May 2018)

Amusing MGIF today along School Road which is 20mph and has sleeping policemen.

I'm doing less than 20 mph but keeping up with the car in front when a young lady in a small white Audi passes me with nowhere for her to go in front.

She has to exceed the speed limit to get past me, can't move back in and then flies over a sleeping policeman.

The car in front of us has, in the meanwhile, indicated left & pulls over at the side of the road with hazard lights on. Miss Audi only just notices in time, and has nowhere to go apart from stopping right behind the parked car, as I sail easily past both. It's probably all my fault because cyclists etc etc ...


----------



## ianrauk (24 May 2018)

Hold on... what's with the rain this morning.
OK, it wasn't cold and no need for wet weather gear. But c'mon..... enough of the rain already.

Rainy commute # 31 for the year to date, for comparison, same period of time last year, only 10.
So with today's rain we have reached the same amount of rainy commutes as I had during the whole of 2017. 31.


----------



## Lonestar (24 May 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Bloody wind again
> After 9 years I can honestly say I dont find any enjoyment in cycling
> 
> I can’t believe people do it for pleasure!



It's better than using the tube/bus mate...but I do understand/sympathise that you have worse windy conditions than us pampered London cyclists.


----------



## Sixmile (24 May 2018)

It's always an adventure on 'drop the kids off Thursdays'. After a slightly late drop off, I drove down to the post office to fire off a few ebay items before parking a few miles further up the road to make sure I got to work on time. Bike readied, gear on, car locked, then within 1/2 a mile my phone rings. The builder had arranged the plumber to call out today but there's no key left for him. Cue me taking a sharp right and bombing towards home on the bike, I knew I was only a 15 minute ride away as at that point it's all downhill. Keys handed over then it was a ride from home, 12.4 miles to work, back up the hills but now leaving at 9:45am. Thankfully our place is pretty flexible. I was actually tempted to just pull in at the nearest coffee shop and take an impromptu halfer. As it stands, I think i'll definitely take a half day tomorrow afternoon as that weather is just too good not to.


----------



## hennbell (24 May 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Hold on... what's with the rain this morning.
> OK, it wasn't cold and no need for wet weather gear. But c'mon..... enough of the rain already.
> 
> Rainy commute # 31 for the year to date, for comparison, same period of time last year, only 10.
> So with today's rain we have reached the same amount of rainy commutes as I had during the whole of 2017. 31.



Today was the first rainy commute of the year here on the Canadian prairies.


----------



## biggs682 (25 May 2018)

Another wet day another case of a flooded underpass


----------



## ianrauk (25 May 2018)

Blimey that was a muggy, warm commute this morning.
A little bit sweaty by the time I arrived at the station. So much so that I had to take my cap off 
Got on the train, sat down......... the heating was on.


----------



## rivers (25 May 2018)

It was a bit of a wet commute this morning, so the winter bike came out of the shed for the first time in about a month. Blimey, I forgot how heavy it is with the panniers. Not too bad of a ride in through.


----------



## confusedcyclist (25 May 2018)

Numpties were out in force this morning, I was close passed on a narrow and blind corner with oncoming traffic with a solid white line. 5 minutes later, an asshat in a stupidly oversized SUV overtakes on another blind bend with oncoming traffic and has the nerve to shout/toot at me for being in her way as she cuts in on me as oncoming traffic speed onward. What is going through people's minds when they do this stuff, what amazing feats of mental gymnastics are required to rationalise that it is the cyclists fault for legitimate use of the road. Cretins.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 May 2018)

Wetter than the wettest thing from the planet wet.


----------



## Arjimlad (25 May 2018)

confusedcyclist said:


> Numpties were out in force this morning, I was close passed on a narrow and blind corner with oncoming traffic with a solid white line. 5 minutes later, an asshat in a stupidly oversized SUV overtakes on another blind bend with oncoming traffic and has the nerve to shout/toot at me for being in her way as she cuts in on me as oncoming traffic speed onward. What is going through people's minds when they do this stuff, what amazing feats of mental gymnastics are required to rationalise that it is the cyclists fault for legitimate use of the road. Cretins.



It is these incidents where the local Police actually send a NIP upon receipt of my camera footage.

They take action when the bad driver nearly misses a collision with an oncoming vehicle.

Where the driver narrowly misses a collision with just my flesh and bone on a close pass, the Police sometimes send out "words of advice" or tell me to "pull over without stopping to let the build up of waiting cars pass" which I really cannot understand.


----------



## 13 rider (25 May 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Wetter than the wettest thing from the planet wet.


Not far behind you in the wet stakes . Shortest route possible this morning


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 May 2018)

13 rider said:


> Not far behind you in the wet stakes . Shortest route possible this morning



I did a much shortened extended commute


----------



## hennbell (25 May 2018)

I am not used to rainy rides what is the quickest way to get your kit dry while at work?
Putting damp socks and shoes on at the end of the day was not very nice.


----------



## Serge (25 May 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Another wet day another case of a flooded underpass
> 
> View attachment 410911


I had a flooded underpass this morning too, I think I've got a hole in my waterproof trousers.


----------



## Arjimlad (25 May 2018)

hennbell said:


> I am not used to rainy rides what is the quickest way to get your kit dry while at work?
> Putting damp socks and shoes on at the end of the day was not very nice.



I took the insoles out and stuffed my shoes with magazine pages .. might help !

Socks are still minging though :-(


----------



## Serge (25 May 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> I took the insoles out and stuffed my shoes with magazine pages .. might help !
> 
> Socks are still minging though :-(


Don't tell anyone at work, but I put my damp kit into the plate warmer for an hour. Works a treat!


----------



## Arjimlad (25 May 2018)

Serge said:


> Don't tell anyone at work, but I put my damp kit into the plate warmer for an hour. Works a treat!



A while ago I got a right wigging for leaving mine in the air-conditioned server room. It dried a treat but I didn't realise that dampness wasn't dumped outside the room.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 May 2018)

hennbell said:


> I am not used to rainy rides what is the quickest way to get your kit dry while at work?
> Putting damp socks and shoes on at the end of the day was not very nice.



I keep spare kit at work for the days I can't get my kit dry.


----------



## 13 rider (25 May 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I keep spare kit at work for the days I can't get my kit dry.


I remembered spare kit but shoes were still wet


----------



## Serge (25 May 2018)

13 rider said:


> I remembered spare kit but shoes were still wet


All the squaddies I work with swear by stuffing their shoes with newspaper. I've no idea whether it will work but, if it's the Daily Mail, it's better than reading it.


----------



## 13 rider (25 May 2018)

Serge said:


> All the squaddies I work with swear by stuffing their shoes with newspaper. I've no idea whether it will work but, if it's the Daily Mail, it's better than reading it.


Yes it works ,normally do it home only had today's copy's of the daily mail to hand which I hadn't read yet  I like the sports pages


----------



## Jenkins (25 May 2018)

hennbell said:


> I am not used to rainy rides what is the quickest way to get your kit dry while at work?
> Putting damp socks and shoes on at the end of the day was not very nice.


We have one of these at work in the locker room





https://www.jmldirect.com/cleaning/...rge-capacity-line-dried-indoor-clothes-dryer/
(Knock-off Chinese copies are also available for less)


----------



## Serge (25 May 2018)

13 rider said:


> Yes it works ,normally do it home only had today's copy's of the daily mail to hand which I hadn't read yet  I like the sports pages


I did used to like the sports coverage myself until Patrick Collins started going full Daily Mail and his replacement, Martin Samuel, slowly morphed into Gary Bushell.

You can't fault the coverage in the Times though. Matthew Syed is a genius writer and Michael Atherton is unparalleled when it comes to cricket.


----------



## aferris2 (26 May 2018)

Dry commute in today even though it was very humid. Roads seemed unusually quiet but we are coming up to a bank holiday and it's half term next week so that could explain it.
Came across Mr. Stoopid - Articulated lorry parked to off-load some turf. Trouble was he had chosen to stop right on the inside of a blind bend. Obviously aware that he was a hazard, he had helpfully switched on the yellow flashy lights on the rear of the trailer. I take to the other side of the road and hope that nothing is coming towards me because all I can see is the side of the trailer and the drivers door which is wide open. Once past (without incident) I had a quick look around but the driver was nowhere to be seen.

Some alternatives that would have made life easier and probably a lot safer:

Stop as little as one vehicle length further down on the straight part of the road.
Stop on the other side of the road to be visible to other road users before reaching the corner.
Stop on the side-road right next to the bend. It's the same width as the main road and is signed "No Through Road"
Just one of those instances where you wish you had a camera...


----------



## si_c (27 May 2018)

hennbell said:


> I am not used to rainy rides what is the quickest way to get your kit dry while at work?
> Putting damp socks and shoes on at the end of the day was not very nice.



I ride home in the socks I wore during the day - that works for me. Also hang my clothes to dry, keep about an inch between them and no matter how damp they are dry by late afternoon even when the heating is off.

As for shoes, either on the radiator (winter) or stuff them with paper towels, and then change the towels at lunchtime. Never completely dry, but never uncomfortable.

When there are lots of wet days forecast, I keep a full change of clothes (including shoes) at work.


----------



## dhd.evans (28 May 2018)

I am actually getting sick of this shirt on my commute:


----------



## Jenkins (28 May 2018)

Use the Voodoo for today's commute and took in quite a few off road bits on a much extended run in and back. On one section coming home, it's quite narrow and the nettles are very high so I took my right hand off the bar to avoid them - didn't look at the bar when taking hold again and found out the painful way that some leaves had been ripped off and were wrapped around the grip. Where the mitts didn't cover, my fingers are still tingling 5 hours later!


----------



## steveindenmark (29 May 2018)

Just beat the rain into work after watching a lightening show for 50 minutes on the way in. I was sure I was going to get wet.

I saw my third live hedgehog of the year.


----------



## dhd.evans (29 May 2018)

Holy shirtballs, an uneventful commute in... got me a couple PBs as well. All in all a good day.


----------



## Threevok (29 May 2018)

First try of my 35t chainring on the single-speed this morning

Unfortunately, the Strava on my iPhone only recorded the start and finish points of my commute, so I have not comparison against the 34/14 ratio previously used.

I do hope we are not going to have that nonsense again for weeks, until an update fixes it


----------



## ianrauk (29 May 2018)

Rainy commute # 32 for the year to date, for comparison, same period of time last year, only 10.
Total rainy commutes for 2017. 31.

Rainy, but not cold. Quite refreshing in fact.
And the train was empty of people which I out down to it being half term.


----------



## clf (29 May 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> Just beat the rain into work after watching a lightening show for 50 minutes on the way in. I was sure I was going to get wet.
> 
> I saw my third live hedgehog of the year.



I used to have a hedgehog living under my shed, it had a couple of babies 2 summers ago then disappeared, not seen it or any other hedgehog since. There's an owl that's moved into the park across the road, a right noisy bugger it is too, do they eat hedgehogs?


----------



## Slick (29 May 2018)

clf said:


> I used to have a hedgehog living under my shed, it had a couple of babies 2 summers ago then disappeared, not seen it or any other hedgehog since. There's an owl that's moved into the park across the road, a right noisy bugger it is too, do they eat hedgehogs?


http://www.whateats.com/what-eats-a-hedgehog

Almost enough to turn me vegan.


----------



## Sixmile (29 May 2018)

Absolutely stonking 18 mile commute this morning. Even got a wee top tenner on the way.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (29 May 2018)

Some days I find the weather so irritating that I could just stop and lob the bike in a ditch and walk home.

Its always effin windy


----------



## Specialeyes (29 May 2018)

Decided to take a vintage steel bike this morning, as a short pre-Retro Ronde van Vlaanderen shakedown (the A127 cycle path makes Belgian cobbles look smooth)... of course the p-fairy struck!


----------



## clf (30 May 2018)

Very little headwind this morning, can't remember the last non windy ride. I've been eaten alive by something, in all the places my clothes rub


----------



## BromyG (30 May 2018)

Specialeyes said:


> Decided to take a vintage steel bike this morning, as a short pre-Retro Ronde van Vlaanderen shakedown (the A127 cycle path makes Belgian cobbles look smooth)... of course the p-fairy struck!



+1 the A127 cycle path is horrendous!


----------



## 13 rider (30 May 2018)

Raced the rain this morning and won . Rolled out the door and the air was heavy and you now it's going to rain .First spits a mile away from work just starting as I pick up my paper . Get to work start changing and the heavens open good timing for change


----------



## rivers (31 May 2018)

I was having a pleasant ride in today, until I was nearly at work. In the roundabout, about to come off and a car, who was stopped, proceeded to enter the roundabout, nearly taking me out. Good thing my brakes work


----------



## C R (31 May 2018)

That was one muggy ride today, I got to work as wet as if it had been raining. To top it up, as the road was quite muddy because of some roadworks, my carefully cleaned bike is now in need of a good couple of hours of attention again, gah .


----------



## straas (31 May 2018)

I'm increasingly disliking wet commutes, I think its a combination of:

- Wet metal grids everywhere
- Poorer braking ability
- generally lower standard of driving (more pulling out, speeding)
- wet mulch and mud everywhere


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (31 May 2018)

No wind for 2 journeys, that's 30 miles, I feel so lucky I am going to buy a scratch card!


----------



## si_c (31 May 2018)

Yesterdays commute home was miserable. Pissing wet, and my extended commute takes me home along a path through a sheep field. Put all my clothes on to dry last night, and checked them this morning, my shorts have a horrible thick green sludge dried onto them.

Todays run in was uneventful aside from a headwind, felt like I was riding with my brake on.


----------



## dhd.evans (1 Jun 2018)

Today marks the 2 year anniversary that I arose to cycle to work in the hospital and ended up arriving in the back of an ambulance. Thanks to inexplicably selfish decisions made by the driver of the car I connected with I get to live with constant pain and facial disfigurement that the NHS has had to pick up and attempt to resolve. Bon anniversaire, you bottom-feeding scumhole.


----------



## Ciar (1 Jun 2018)

Nice ride as it's Friday, that's where it stops! windy mcwindface was back again.


----------



## clf (1 Jun 2018)

Hot this morning, face soaked in sweat as soon as I stopped at lights. What do people do to keep it out of your eyes?


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jun 2018)

clf said:


> Hot this morning, face soaked in sweat as soon as I stopped at lights. What do people do to keep it out of your eyes?


A buff or a cycle cap.


----------



## si_c (1 Jun 2018)

clf said:


> Hot this morning, face soaked in sweat as soon as I stopped at lights. What do people do to keep it out of your eyes?



I don't. I let it run in and sting before letting my tears wash the salt away.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Jun 2018)

clf said:


> Hot this morning, face soaked in sweat as soon as I stopped at lights. What do people do to keep it out of your eyes?


Halo Headbands


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jun 2018)

For the past two weeks my hybrids gear have been missing a beat every now and then , pedal does not engage for a split second then back to normal kept thinking that needs looking at . This morning 1 mile from home entering Bradgate park and lost all drive cassette just spinning and not engaging . Walked back up the hill then rolled home . Swapped everything out of the panniers into a rucksack and set off on my roadie still made work on time but just short of a few extra miles . Home tonight took the gear wheel off and cassette has loads of movement on it . Going to Lbs tomorrow to pick up repaired wheel for the roadie ( new rim ) looks like I will be handing in another then


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (2 Jun 2018)

clf said:


> Hot this morning, face soaked in sweat as soon as I stopped at lights. What do people do to keep it out of your eyes?




I wear a head sweat band
Look a bit like McEnroe!!


----------



## Nyooome-nore (2 Jun 2018)

ianrauk said:


> A buff or a cycle cap.


 My lid has a sweat band as part of the padding, alternatively a light cycling cap would help too.

My tale from a few days ago, had a very zen/tuned in moment cycling home with the bike. I decided to play in the higher gears and push out a lower cadence and found myself in the fastest combo pushing along at a steady 25mph, and I felt the road through the pedals as I pedalled along; it was a really cool moment and I have not felt anything like that before. 

This morning the bike was fighting me all the way in though, so win some loose some, might need to double check the toe-in on the new brake blocks.


----------



## Ciar (4 Jun 2018)

Youngest daughter in our bed at 2 and 3 makes for a tired old me, but i got on the bike and rode and thankfully windy mcwindface was nowhere to be found, now to stay awake for the rest of the day


----------



## Sixmile (4 Jun 2018)

We went for a few mile pootle yesterday afternoon with the kids and unbeknown to me at the time, disaster had struck. My basis of boasting was now gone, I could no longer say it, I could no longer display that smug face, I could no longer scoff at those who'd taken a more economical option, yes that's right, I got a puncture with one on my marathon supreme tyres. They had almost reached the year but fell short by a matter of weeks. Fortunately I had went out to move my bike last night and noticed it so fixed the puncture before bed. Puncture fixed and I decided on the short commute this morning, 7 miles in simply fantastic conditions.


----------



## Nyooome-nore (4 Jun 2018)

This mornings zoom in was an other great ride, average day 18.2mph again on the 10 mile ride in. Feeling far too good about myself so good thing I have the Bournemouth sportive to ego-check me this weekend!


----------



## Nyooome-nore (4 Jun 2018)

13 rider said:


> For the past two weeks my hybrids gear have been missing a beat every now and then , pedal does not engage for a split second then back to normal kept thinking that needs looking at . This morning 1 mile from home entering Bradgate park and lost all drive cassette just spinning and not engaging . Walked back up the hill then rolled home . Swapped everything out of the panniers into a rucksack and set off on my roadie still made work on time but just short of a few extra miles . Home tonight took the gear wheel off and cassette has loads of movement on it . Going to Lbs tomorrow to pick up repaired wheel for the roadie ( new rim ) looks like I will be handing in another then



Had the exact same thing happen to me just over a week ago, went to push away from a roundabout and... nothing! Luckily there was a Decathlon on my route so walked in, dripping wet and slightly ticked, walked out with a free, new back wheel and rode the rest of the way home.


----------



## si_c (4 Jun 2018)

Tired legs this morning, but an uneventful trip in which is good.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jun 2018)

First nocturnal commute home with bare legs, bare arms and fingerless gloves!!! 
A pleasant 16c to 17c
But it did start raining a bit at 01:00 as I put the bike away..


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jun 2018)

Now I'm in the Commute thread....
A brief story of me, my commute, and then a tale from the day (night) before last!

I am, as many here know, an HGV driver (for my sins) and am on late shift, starting between 13:30 & 15:00, finishing at any godforsaken hour that our transport planners decree. I w*rk 5 days out of 7 at present, and try to ride in once or twice a week. I live in Northampton and w*rk in Burton Latimer, a distance of about 12 miles. Bike of choice is a Canyon Inflite8 CX, with a Giant Defy2 as a backup.
Shortest possible commute is 11 miles, but that's through a farmyard and best only ridden in the daylight!! A 'Normal' commute is 12 to 15 miles, depending on my mood, and I'm lucky enough to have a choice of many different country lanes to choose from.
My homeward ride is always after dark, on unlit roads until the final 250 yards.

Anyways.. The night before last, I got to the bike shed and found that I'd had a visit from the p*ncture fairy. No problem, we're all prepared for such a visit. Wheel off, tube out, inner tyre surface checked, new tube inserted, pump attached to presta valve... pump not working 
Not a jot of air happening. I checked all the other bikes in the shed, and none had a pump on them, typically.
Only thing to do? Pop my Hi Viz back on and walk half a mile across to the far side of the depot to the garage and see if the fitters could help me out. Obviously, they only had a commercial grade air supply suitable for HGV's with Schrader fittings.
BUT, with a bit of Blue Peter sticky back plastic tape and some rubber tubing and air escaping everywhere, we got the tyre pumped up to a usable level. Just as well as I didn't fancy a 12 mile walk at midnight 
I now have a new pump.

Hello.


----------



## Slick (4 Jun 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Now I'm in the Commute thread....
> A brief story of me, my commute, and then a tale from the day (night) before last!
> 
> I am, as many here know, an HGV driver (for my sins) and am on late shift, starting between 13:30 & 15:00, finishing at any godforsaken hour that our transport planners decree. I w*rk 5 days out of 7 at present, and try to ride in once or twice a week. I live in Northampton and w*rk in Burton Latimer, a distance of about 12 miles. Bike of choice is a Canyon Inflite8 CX, with a Giant Defy2 as a backup.
> ...


I'm surprised the fitters didn't want to put more gel in they're hair and plug your bike into a computer diagnostic gizmo before declaring that you would need to go and see the main dealer.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jun 2018)

Slick said:


> I'm surprised the fitters didn't want to put more gel in they're hair and plug your bike into a computer diagnostic gizmo before declaring that you would need to go and see the main dealer.


 Fortunately, our fitters are 'in house', and are susceptible to caffeine based bribery!


----------



## Sixmile (5 Jun 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Anyways.. The night before last, I got to the bike shed and found that I'd had a visit from the p*ncture fairy. No problem, we're all prepared for such a visit. Wheel off, tube out, inner tyre surface checked, new tube inserted, pump attached to presta valve... pump not working



It's unfortunate that your pump wasn't working but I'm astonished at how many folk go out riding without one. Only in the last week or so 2 friends have encountered flats when far from home. I was commuting home down a country road last Wednesday and stumbled across a mate walking his bike home as he'd a flat and no pump. He'd tyre levers, spare tube and patches, but no pump. "Aye, I kept thinking I should get one.." he said. I fixed his puncture at the roadside or else he'd another 4 or so miles to walk back. In fact, he was with the other friend when he got a flat in the forest on the MTBs only a week or so before. They had to ring his wife who picked one of them up, drove home to get his van, to drive back and pick up both bikes. All that instead of just having a pump and knowing how to fix a flat.

Anyway, back on topic. I decided to shed my base layer and just go with a football top for the 12 miles in today. Instantly regretted my lack of base but warmed up after about 5 miles when I'd finished my climbing. Lots of bikes out this morning which was great to see.


----------



## si_c (5 Jun 2018)

Steady commute in this morning until I was knocked off. Filtering through largely stationary traffic when a gap opened up ahead and to the right of me. Of course someone tried to get into it quickly and just moved over, indicating after they had started to move. I'd slowed down quite a bit, but still went into the rear of the car.

No damage done, just an unshipped chain as far as I can tell, the front wheel took the brunt of the impact and is still true. Driver very apologetic - so I just pointed out that he needs to be much more careful.

Today is one of the few days recently where I bothered to fit my camera as well.


----------



## clippetydoodah (5 Jun 2018)

First ride in for a week or so, due to being off and needing the car. Was windier than anticipated, and I am glad I put my Summer jacket on. The weather improved as I went
along and it ended up being a pleasant commute. One of my colleagues was genuinely shocked when I said I had ridden 20 miles to work this morning. It's all relative innit.


----------



## clf (5 Jun 2018)

Pump fell off, traffic was too busy to retrieve it when I'd realised what had happened, That pump had done some miles with me, god speed my phallic friend


----------



## Maverick Goose (5 Jun 2018)

After starry skies and riding in the moonlight, it's a bit of a shock when it rains!


----------



## palinurus (6 Jun 2018)

The frequency with which I get dog shoot on my cycling shoes doesn't make sense.


----------



## palinurus (6 Jun 2018)

ARE DOGS LEAVING TURDS ON MY PEDALS?


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Jun 2018)

palinurus said:


> ARE DOGS LEAVING TURDS ON MY PEDALS?



Probably not dogs but a dog. It sounds personal.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jun 2018)

palinurus said:


> ARE DOGS LEAVING TURDS ON MY PEDALS?



Are you banking round corners too steep scooping up poop as you turn?


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jun 2018)

20 mile commute this afternoon as I had to pick my new pump up from the clack and collect. 
My route from there took me past the sewerage treatment plant. 
If you could photograph the smell, it’d be dark purple with swirling greens and browns...
I cannot ride half a mile holding my breath


----------



## John_S (6 Jun 2018)

My commutes have been a struggle this week after a friends stag do in Dublin over the weekend leaving me feeling jaded on the bike this week! Monday was dull & drizzly which didn't help the motivation and yesterday morning was pretty chilly due to a cold wind.

However Monday's ride home was really nice because I ended up with someone for about half of my ride and we had a really good chat about all things cycling. In a few weeks time they are off to ride the North Coast 500 in Scotland which sounds like a great ride and I was jealous. 

This chat distracted me from the fact that I felt rubbish on the bike and it made for a really nice ride home.


----------



## Sixmile (6 Jun 2018)

After a few hours off watching my eldest run in her sports day, I set off on the bike to work. As I was officially on a half day I was in no rush in so took a detour. One of my cycling buddies had posted his morning ride on Strava with a little boasting about PB's and the like and also sent a picture of him sunbathing in his back garden with _'enjoy work fellas'_ in our group whatsapp. My detour took me up the country a bit and actually past this guys house where I seen his BMC out the front. I turned up his drive and stashed his bike in hedges to the side of the house, got back on my bike and rode on to work. An hour later, the whatsapp goes mad. _"My bikes been stolen from the front of my house!"._ I let him sweat a bit, then posted up my ride and named his road among the areas that I covered, still it didn't click. It turns out he'd reported it stolen already to the peelers before it clicked with him. Apart from that just any ordinary pleasant ride in glorious sunshine.


----------



## palinurus (6 Jun 2018)

palinurus said:


> The frequency with which I get dog shoot on my cycling shoes doesn't make sense.



Very tenacious dog shoot it is too.


----------



## Slick (6 Jun 2018)

Sixmile said:


> After a few hours off watching my eldest run in her sports day, I set off on the bike to work. As I was officially on a half day I was in no rush in so took a detour. One of my cycling buddies had posted his morning ride on Strava with a little boasting about PB's and the like and also sent a picture of him sunbathing in his back garden with _'enjoy work fellas'_ in our group whatsapp. My detour took me up the country a bit and actually past this guys house where I seen his BMC out the front. I turned up his drive and stashed his bike in hedges to the side of the house, got back on my bike and rode on to work. An hour later, the whatsapp goes mad. _"My bikes been stolen from the front of my house!"._ I let him sweat a bit, then posted up my ride and named his road among the areas that I covered, still it didn't click. It turns out he'd reported it stolen already to the peelers before it clicked with him. Apart from that just any ordinary pleasant ride in glorious sunshine.


Haha, that will teach him. Lol


----------



## John_S (6 Jun 2018)

It was a blooming lovely ride home tonight!

The sun was shining and once I got out of the city the countryside looked lovely. I've no idea if it was because of the light or the breeze over the crops but anyway it looked lovely out and so I extended my commute home.

The only sketchy bits of the ride were on the small back roads/lanes whereby after storms & heavy rainfall on Saturday a lot of soil, dust, sand and stones had been washed down the roads where it has then gathered at various low points resulting in some bits being like riding through a sandpit. It reminded me of watching a cyclocross race when they go through one of those sand traps. It gave me a lot of respect for the cx racers and the fact that they manage to stay upright at the speeds that they're doing.


----------



## palinurus (6 Jun 2018)

Not bad.


----------



## JhnBssll (6 Jun 2018)

Lovely today. Second day using the rack instead of a rucksack, really appreciated the breeze down my back on the way home this evening


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jun 2018)

There was a certain synchronicity on my 02:15 commute home today...
12.25 hour shift ~~ 12.25 miles. 

_<yawn>_


----------



## Ciar (7 Jun 2018)

Lovely ride in this fair Thursday morning in Londinium, so on my commute i saw one cyclist who had a run in with a car and was smashing the tom tit out of the passenger window to start, followed by two cars of old bill knicking someone further down the road, then some dodgy overtakes on the CS2 and to top it off, a merc deciding it was a good idea to reverse down a one way road in canary wharf  love it!


----------



## dhd.evans (7 Jun 2018)

Ladies and Gents, i present Billy Big Balls and his Suzuki Ignis on my ride home last night. Reported to the police this morning:



Edit: only took 15 minutes, Police Scotland sending officers to get the full story today.


----------



## Sixmile (7 Jun 2018)

How long can this really go on for? This is probably the 3rd absolutely superb week for commuting. I love the mornings when I go out to get the bike and it's warmer outside than inside. It's great just putting on the bibs and a jersey, not worrying about jackets, wool buffs, arm warmers, overshoes...


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jun 2018)

Sixmile said:


> How long can this really go on for? This is probably the 3rd absolutely superb week for commuting. I love the mornings when I go out to get the bike and it's warmer outside than inside. It's great just putting on the bibs and a jersey, not worrying about jackets, wool buffs, arm warmers, overshoes...


I have to be prepared for differing temperatures! 20c the way in yesterday at 12:00 ish. 9c on the way home at 02:15!


----------



## dhd.evans (7 Jun 2018)

Coppers in and out in 15 minutes, statement taken, video taken as evidence - they're off to have a word with Billy Big Balls! Success!


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jun 2018)

Sixmile said:


> How long can this really go on for? This is probably the 3rd absolutely superb week for commuting. I love the mornings when I go out to get the bike and it's warmer outside than inside. It's great just putting on the bibs and a jersey, not worrying about jackets, wool buffs, arm warmers, overshoes...




Until the 22nd as that's when the nights start closing in


----------



## KneesUp (7 Jun 2018)

Guess who is walking home.


----------



## DCBassman (7 Jun 2018)

Bummer...


----------



## I like Skol (7 Jun 2018)

KneesUp said:


> View attachment 413070
> Guess who is walking home.


Can't you fix it? Only looks like an 8spd chain, shouldn't even need a quick link to rejoin it.


----------



## KneesUp (8 Jun 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Can't you fix it? Only looks like an 8spd chain, shouldn't even need a quick link to rejoin it.


I was less than a mile from home and couldn’t see the missing pin. My commute is under three miles if I go the direct way so I don’t bother carrying any tools other than a few Allen keys that live in one of the panniers. I have managed to find a quick link in my pile of small parts though so back on the bike today.


----------



## Ciar (8 Jun 2018)

Lovely easy going ride in this fine Friday morning


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Jun 2018)

Considering whether to complain to the company about this close pass when I checked tax & MOT - decision made, footage uploaded to A&S Police with a note about the missing VED. If they don't pay their vehicle tax they're unlikely to give a stuff about my safety.


----------



## dhd.evans (8 Jun 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> Considering whether to complain to the company about this close pass when I checked tax & MOT - decision made, footage uploaded to A&S Police with a note about the missing VED. If they don't pay their vehicle tax they're unlikely to give a stuff about my safety.
> View attachment 413125



It's sad that we have to take to cycling almost defensively, recording our every move, but honestly it makes me feel safer. Follow this one through, get the bastards who ignore your safety.


----------



## Bazzer (8 Jun 2018)

dhd.evans said:


> Ladies and Gents, i present Billy Big Balls and his Suzuki Ignis on my ride home last night. Reported to the police this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: only took 15 minutes, Police Scotland sending officers to get the full story today.




I don't know what Police Scotland says about posting videos, but certainly Cheshire police on their submission document, say not to post the video anywhere because if could affect action being taken if the decision is made to prosecute.


----------



## dhd.evans (8 Jun 2018)

Bazzer said:


> I don't know what Police Scotland says about posting videos, but certainly Cheshire police on their submission document, say not to post the video anywhere because if could affect action being taken if the decision is made to prosecute.



The officers never said; but they did ask if i wanted to consider it a hit and run (he does clip me) or let them have a strong word with the driver. Opted for the latter.


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Jun 2018)

dhd.evans said:


> The officers never said; but they did ask if i wanted to consider it a hit and run (he does clip me) or let them have a strong word with the driver. Opted for the latter.



Hoping a strong word does the trick. I sometimes say that it depends upon the driver's reaction to the Police. If he's in denial then a strong word is not going to effect any change.


----------



## biking_fox (8 Jun 2018)

RLJ. Normally I only see a small proportion of the cyclists I encounter actually jumping the lights. Today was horrendous, I was the only person stopped as a stream of other riders few through the red. Then when I'd beaten them to the next one, they all did it again.


----------



## Lonestar (8 Jun 2018)

biking_fox said:


> RLJ. Normally I only see a small proportion of the cyclists I encounter actually jumping the lights. Today was horrendous, I was the only person stopped as a stream of other riders few through the red. Then when I'd beaten them to the next one, they all did it again.



Yes,same here.


----------



## Bazzer (8 Jun 2018)

dhd.evans said:


> The officers never said; but they did ask if i wanted to consider it a hit and run (he does clip me) or let them have a strong word with the driver. Opted for the latter.



I am pleased that the driver will be spoken to. I just mentioned it as it looks from your original post that it was before you were contacted by the police.
Certainly IME from my commutes and pleasure rides, the chances of motorists being being prosecuted for traffic offences are almost zero. And the chances of a motorist being prosecuted for an offence against a cyclist, are even less. 
A dangerously close passer is unlikely to do it just once and it would be a pity to lose a prosecution because of an innocent posting of the incident.


----------



## John_S (8 Jun 2018)

It was a lovely ride home tonight.

I decided to extend my commute home a bit and for a while I was starting to think that was a bad idea because there were some very dark & ominous clouds forming on the horizon. Therefore I thought that I was going to get caught out in a thunderstorm but luckily I managed to make it home without getting rained on which made me feel like a winner.

Hope that everyone has a good weekend.

John


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jun 2018)

So, I was wide awake at 5am. The sun was streaming through the bedroom windows so I got up to make a cup of tea and sit in the garden to enjoy the early morning sunshine and quietness.

However, after brekkie it was still early so decided that I was going to forgo the Bike/Train/Bike lark and cycle all the way in. After all it was such a lovely morning.

So cycle all the way in I did. I got out the door at 6am on the dot. 
The first 4 miles are quick A road riding. I could continue on the A20 for at least 12 miles but I decided on the quieter (and slightly hillier) Kent lanes option. I wasn't in a rush so it was nice just to sit back and enjoy the early morning country views.
At mile 19 I reached Star Lane. A nice little tester of a climb of just under a mile with 400ft of climbing at an average of 11%. It certainly wakes you up so early in the morning. However, relatively new, smooth tarmac has made it an enjoyable climb and an even more enjoyable 2 mile descent down to the A20 where it was a straight run in to work. But no it wasn't. I was enjoying the ride so much and I was a little ahead of schedule that I decided to take the Waterlink Way river/park option to work. Not as quick and as direct as the A20 but far more enjoyable.

So, scores on the doors for the mornings commute is a tad under 37 miles. With this evenings commute home it will make a 50 mile cycle commute day.
A thoroughly enjoyable start to the working week.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (11 Jun 2018)

ianrauk said:


> So, I was wide awake at 5am. The sun was streaming through the bedroom windows so I got up to make a cup of tea and sit in the garden to enjoy the early morning sunshine and quietness.
> 
> However, after brekkie it was still early so decided that I was going to forgo the Bike/Train/Bike lark and cycle all the way in. After all it was such a lovely morning.
> 
> ...


Did you bunny-hop the ravine*** just before the 25 mile point?



Spoiler



*** or GPS glitch, if you prefer.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jun 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Did you bunny-hop the ravine*** just before the 25 mile point?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Going past the hospital so I suspect some sort of hospital caused glitch.


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Jun 2018)

Spotted live hedgehog number 5 of the year.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (11 Jun 2018)

Almost enjoyable;e!


----------



## palinurus (11 Jun 2018)




----------



## ianrauk (11 Jun 2018)

palinurus said:


> View attachment 413824


Awesome. I love seeing these kids do those wheelies. I am so jealous I cant do it.


----------



## hennbell (11 Jun 2018)

Saw road runners nemesis on the way home, Carnivorous Vulgaris, a wild coyote.

It was just walking by the road mid day , very unusual to see such a coyote so casual around people. Don't leave your pets or small children outside unattended or undefended. 

I have seen Bears, Moose, Deer, Fox, and many small animals in and around the city this is the first Coyote.


----------



## Serge (11 Jun 2018)

hennbell said:


> Saw road runners nemesis on the way home, Carnivorous Vulgaris, a wild coyote.
> 
> It was just walking by the road mid day , very unusual to see such a coyote so casual around people. Don't leave your pets or small children outside unattended or undefended.
> 
> I have seen Bears, Moose, Deer, Fox, and many small animals in and around the city this is the first Coyote.


Plenty of Vulgar Carnivores outside the kebab shop at chucking out time round my neck of the woods.


----------



## Dec66 (11 Jun 2018)

Little incident at the top of Fountain Drive (Crystal Palace) this evening; there's some new segregated bike lanes which have been set up there and a bloke in a silver car decided to encourage a girl on a bike to use it by shunting her into it.

That earned the driver opprobrium from her, the bloke she was cycling with,.and another bloke on the pavement who saw the whole thing and was threatening to tear the driver limb from limb. After mouthing off the driver tried to slip away, but found that he couldn't because I'd blocked his path. I chipped in a bit, asking him how much of the effing road did he need, and suggesting he look at his Highway Code, then buggered off and left him to get harangued. Deservedly so, the nobber.

I also picked up a wheelsucker at Elmer's End, and as I was on Old Reliable, with the loaded panniers, the heavy frame, the 28c tyres, and the 51-year-old engine with knackered pistons and big end (not to mention the excess "training ballast"), it was rather hard work, particularly as I was into a headwind. Turned out OK though as the chap introduced himself, thanked me for the tow, and then did a bit himself. I took another turn before we went our separate ways, so it was a nice two mile blast which loosened some cobwebs.

I may feel it tomorrow.


----------



## Bazzer (12 Jun 2018)

hennbell said:


> Saw road runners nemesis on the way home, Carnivorous Vulgaris, a wild coyote.
> 
> It was just walking by the road mid day , very unusual to see such a coyote so casual around people. Don't leave your pets or small children outside unattended or undefended.
> 
> I have seen Bears, Moose, Deer, Fox, and many small animals in and around the city this is the first Coyote.



And there was me feeling chuffed seeing a cock pheasant with a couple of chicks nearby this morning. 

The sun was the saving grace on the ride home last night. 
Into the wind most of the way, a very close pass by a taxi in Salford, only to discover later my camera hadn't been recording at the time and later nearly taken out by a van overtaking a parked car on the opposite side of the road. Then a couple of miles from home as I was cycling up a narrow road in primary, because of a dozen or so cars parked on the right, some woman decides she can overtake the line of parked cars. Appeared not to slow down until just before she pulled into a gap in the parked cars, when my front wheel was a couple of metres from the front of her car. Words ensued from me but she drove off. This time the camera recorded it. I doubt whether Cheshire police will do anything, but will have to wait and see.


----------



## dhd.evans (12 Jun 2018)

A nice pleasant ride in; tried for a KoM section uphill by dragging behind a bus. Didn't get it but did get a PB for myself.

Oh, and met this idiot again:



Why? Just why.


----------



## C R (12 Jun 2018)

dhd.evans said:


> A nice pleasant ride in; tried for a KoM section uphill by dragging behind a bus. Didn't get it but did get a PB for myself.
> 
> Oh, and met this idiot again:
> 
> ...



Well, he was at least two seconds ahead of you by the time the light turned green, that must count for something.


----------



## dhd.evans (12 Jun 2018)

C R said:


> Well, he was at least two seconds ahead of you by the time the light turned green, that must count for something.



Not the first time i've spotted this guy doing something utterly stupid. Not hoping he gets hit by a car but hoping that he at least gets a scare. Last time i saw him doing a bunnyhop onto the pavement at speed to avoid traffic he had headphones in too... utter lunatic.


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Jun 2018)

A close shave on the way home yesterday evening. Shook me up somewhat to have this car surging towards me & only just stopping in time.

Sorry for bad language at the end but I think in the circumstances it was justified. Next time I will hold back a little more, perhaps ?


----------



## dhd.evans (12 Jun 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> A close shave on the way home yesterday evening. Shook me up somewhat to have this car surging towards me & only just stopping in time.
> 
> Sorry for bad language at the end but I think in the circumstances it was justified. Next time I will hold back a little more, perhaps ?




Nope, i'd shirt the bed too if i saw that coming at me at speed. Totally justified bad language!


----------



## 13 rider (12 Jun 2018)

Had the car moted today distance between test 4300 miles . Looked up commuting miles for the same period 4200 miles  nearly beat it . It I hadn't done 1000 miles going to Loch Ness and back the bike would have won easily


----------



## Jenkins (12 Jun 2018)

Unusual near right hook on the way in to work this afternoon - by a mobility scooter!


----------



## DCBassman (12 Jun 2018)




----------



## Dec66 (13 Jun 2018)

I decided to cut through Dulwich Park today for a change. 

A dog ran out in front of me from some bushes (no apology from the owner who saw me coming the other way before she called her dog, but hey....). I yanked the right lever and heard a "ping".

I didn't think anything of it until feathering the brake coming down Denmark Hill, when I sense there wasn't quite the purchase I was used to.

A quick check at the next set of lights revealed that the front cable is hanging on by one strand. All the others have sheared.

I think I'll take the train home.


----------



## mjr (13 Jun 2018)

Dec66 said:


> A quick check at the next set of lights revealed that the front cable is hanging on by one strand. All the others have sheared.
> 
> I think I'll take the train home.


Why not grab a new cable from a corner shop and just fit it? Doesn't sound bad enough to resort to the train... but that's how much I like train commutes!


----------



## mjr (13 Jun 2018)

Uneventful ride in along the cycleways. Got there far too early, so grabbed a bean-to-cup machine coffee in the Hillington Square Community Cafe that opens at 0830 and saw to some emails. It's great we've got some cafes with some heart instead of the chains that seem to be slowly taking over the town centre. If it opened until 6.30pm and had proper bike parking instead of railings, it'd be perfect!


----------



## Leaway2 (13 Jun 2018)

The airport had a free bike safety check this morning complete with free sausage barm . In got there at 7:30 and they had not started the grub and it wouldn't be ready for another hour .
Still, the bike got a check over and a clean bill of health. They were taking pics of the event, so I will no doubt be in the newsletter.


----------



## Sixmile (13 Jun 2018)

I'd an appointment with a kitchen fitter after the school drop off. He wasn't away until 10:15am so I decided on an impromptu half day as I fancied some breakfast, I've a book to read by Friday and taking the halfer means I'll be able to get away earlier tonight instead of working late to make up time. 

I don't normally mismatch my gear and would dress somewhat 'appropriately' for either bike. My hybrids in getting a new crankset so I'm down the road bike only. For the school drop off I just had on MTB shorts and long sleeve sports top and normally I would change before getting onto the road bike but decided not to bother today. So I'd the SPD-SL shoes on, baggy shorts and a long sleeve non cycling top. In my backpack I'd a pair of gutties that I drove in. I found a new (to me) coffee shop a few miles later where I could leave my bike outside in partial view. I had a great seat upstairs in the heat and enjoyed a relaxing hour before spinning the final 7 miles to work.


----------



## J1888 (13 Jun 2018)

New route to work as have changed jobs, the amount of crazy cycling on my new route is something to behold. Riding defensively I think I’m viewed as some sort of moron.


----------



## Lonestar (13 Jun 2018)

With a bus behind me at Canning Town yesterday was quite badly left hooked by a car that cut from turning left into my path from the right hand lane which caused me to lock the back wheel up and go into a skid...good control help me scrub the speed and avoid colliding.Not impressed...younger inexperienced driver but I had no time to be worried about it..Almost same scenario today apart from left hook,today.Talking of beemers...lucky Mr Beemer was on the alert as some twat (in a car) had jumped the lights at Plaistow and caused Mr Beemer to swerve near me.All good clean fun,though.


----------



## Dec66 (13 Jun 2018)

mjr said:


> Why not grab a new cable from a corner shop and just fit it? Doesn't sound bad enough to resort to the train... but that's how much I like train commutes!


I did better than that, actually; Will at Evans in Holborn squeezed me in at lunchtime and replaced it while I waited, £7.50 all in.

Smashing. Thanks, Will.


----------



## Tin Pot (15 Jun 2018)

My first train connection was cancelled again today, so just a brief 10min 3.2km ride to the connecting station.

Lovely rather, especially weaving around all the stuck motorists 

Bike to train rocks. Nice to be outdoors with no pressure to work hard.


----------



## biking_fox (15 Jun 2018)

Nice pootle up the oxford road (manchester) cycle lanes again today, much better riders without much RLJ compare to last time I went this way. Seemed to be disproportionately female riders out, which given the recent study saying 75% of women have never cycled, was nice to see. The only? bloke was riding a BSO head on the wrong way down the cycle lane! They're not exactly wide, and it caused much confusion. There is an equally fine lane on the other side, so I've no idea why he though that necessary.


----------



## straas (15 Jun 2018)

biking_fox said:


> Nice pootle up the oxford road (manchester) cycle lanes again today, much better riders without much RLJ compare to last time I went this way. Seemed to be disproportionately female riders out, which given the recent study saying 75% of women have never cycled, was nice to see. The only? bloke was riding a BSO head on the wrong way down the cycle lane! They're not exactly wide, and it caused much confusion. There is an equally fine lane on the other side, so I've no idea why he though that necessary.




Through rusholme? druggy looking guy?


----------



## mjr (16 Jun 2018)

biking_fox said:


> ... riding a BSO head on the wrong way down the cycle lane! They're not exactly wide, and it caused much confusion. There is an equally fine lane on the other side, so I've no idea why he though that necessary.


The usual reasons for "salmoning" are avoiding two right turns across the road or failure to spot the lane on the other side (they're rarer in the UK than having a bidi lane on one side).


----------



## Dec66 (18 Jun 2018)

Intriguing and unusual commute today.

I'm on the train to Avignon


----------



## JhnBssll (18 Jun 2018)

A visit from the P-fairy prevented my commute this morning. I didn't notice until I climbed on and the rear rim hit the tarmac as there was just enough air left for the tire to hold its shape  I jumped in the wife's car as she'd taken mine and ended up directly behind her a few miles down the road, where I noticed something hanging off the bottom of my car  Fortunately only a plastic under tray which I'll fix back up when the opportunity arises


----------



## Ciar (18 Jun 2018)

my tale for today = Wind! that's it lovely weather apart from that


----------



## Maverick Goose (18 Jun 2018)

Enjoying the lighter evenings, lots of bats flitting around, also the odd numpty driver who thinks it's ok to drive far too fast at night on a narrow lane.


----------



## Arjimlad (18 Jun 2018)

Oncoming van? No bother, just squeeze past the cyclist to make room for it. 

Don't even think about slowing down until the road ahead is clear enough to leave 1.5m passing space.

Reported.


----------



## Threevok (18 Jun 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> Oncoming van? No bother, just squeeze past the cyclist to make room for it.
> 
> Don't even think about slowing down until the road ahead is clear enough to leave 1.5m passing space.
> 
> ...



"How's my driving ?"

Well we all have his number now


----------



## Arjimlad (18 Jun 2018)

Threevok said:


> "How's my driving ?"
> 
> Well we all have his number now



Not ideal. I prefer to let the Police make contact !


----------



## dhd.evans (18 Jun 2018)

Well, i got my first brown-pant moment of the week as this chap stepped out between cars whilst i was filtering through:


----------



## John_S (18 Jun 2018)

It was blooming windy this evening when riding home and what was worse is that I took a short route to work this morning because I had something that needed doing early. Therefore with the route I took I didn't really get the full benefit of the tailwind this morning.

However with a little bit more time to take a longer route home I took advantage and to be honest any ride is a good one, especially when it's dry, but it was a real struggle into a headwind for a lot of my journey this evening and it was a real struggle to maintain any speed.

Still the positive was that the roads were nice and quiet after 7pm by the time the football had kicked off bar the odd vehicle who on more than one occasion seemed to take the quite roads as the go ahead to drive well in excess of the speed limit.

Hope that everyone has a good week commuting however unfortunately going by a few of the most recent posts above it's not started so brightly for all and sorry for Arjimlad and did.evans who have already had heart in the mouth moments.

John


----------



## Shut Up Legs (18 Jun 2018)

It's winter here. My GPS computer told me it was -1.0° on my ride to work, and it stayed that way for well over half an hour of the commute.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2018)

Threevok said:


> "How's my driving ?"
> 
> Well we all have his number now


Only there's at least two seperate companies using it.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jun 2018)

No commute recently, or for another week, as I’m on my hols 

Quick Q though. Is the Guided Busway, Stives to Cambridge open at the moment? I’m up and down it on Thursday. (Hopefully!)


----------



## dhd.evans (19 Jun 2018)

Brutal headwind this morning; even on the drops i couldn't break 17mph on the flats. Still, much like last night, i'll get a good tailwind.

Also, dragged after a lorry last night on a Strava section and surpassed my current KoM; tbf, i was tanning 40mph for most of it so not a surprise!


----------



## Lonestar (19 Jun 2018)

dhd.evans said:


> Well, i got my first brown-pant moment of the week as this chap stepped out between cars whilst i was filtering through:



I cringed when I saw that.On assumption it looked like you were going to fast for the conditions.


----------



## dhd.evans (19 Jun 2018)

Lonestar said:


> I cringed when I saw that.On assumption it looked like you were going to fast for the conditions.



Perception of the camera unfortunately; travelling at about 15mph, so not rocketspeeds.


----------



## Lonestar (19 Jun 2018)

dhd.evans said:


> Perception of the camera unfortunately; travelling at about 15mph, so not rocketspeeds.



Well plenty of blind spots to your right where peds may cross.I was trying to catch a bloke on the CS 3 last year going about the same speed when suddenly a pram appeared in my path,I had better visibility (I just about missed it with a swerve on the fixie) and would I blame myself although i'm pretty sure the pram owner didn't look.Still my fault I should have known better and should have been cycling more defensive.Too many hazrds on the CS 3 to be cycling like an idiot.I had better vision than you had plus with the mobile phone menace you don't know what planet these peds are on anyway.Your mate wasn't even on a phone but was unaware of the hazrds around him which is also the same sort of behaviour which happens in London.

(edited a few times)

Good luck.


----------



## si_c (20 Jun 2018)

Pretty grim wind this morning, 15mph cross headwind gusting to 25. On the upside, it's swung around this afternoon, so I have a full headwind home instead.


----------



## Sixmile (20 Jun 2018)

After 4 glorious perfect days cycling around Holland, I was back on the commute yesterday morning. Less than 10 minutes into the commute I got a horn blared at me as I filtered to a stop at a set of traffic lights. Oh what I'd give for bicycle priority junctions like the Netherlands! Then I got properly drenched on the way home. Nice ride in this morning though with the wind behind.


----------



## KneesUp (20 Jun 2018)

Fun chat with a driver this morning.

Coming up to a set of lights, there was ample room on the left to filter to the front, where there is a large advanced stop line box - whatever they're called. As I got alongside the car at the front of the queue - which had been stationary - it rolled forward into the red box, meaning I had nowhere to go, really.

So I tapped on his window, and he wound it down. In my normal voice just said "The red bit of the road with the huge bicycle on it is so cyclists can go there and be seen by drivers, not for you to edge forward into" He looked old enough to have passed his test before such things existed, so I hoped it might educate him - he didn't say much, and then the lights changed.

At the next set of lights there was no room up the inside of him so I waited behind him. He got out of his car to come and talk to me. "Here we go" I thought - I've never been in a fight in my life but I had 20 years, a few inches in height and about 20kg of bike and panniers on him so I wasn't unduly bothered. He walked over to me, weighed up his options and said "You should be wearing a helmet!" "There is no legal obligation for me to do so" I replied. "Yes there is" he said, and got back in his car.

As road rage goes it wasn't exactly Ronnie Pickering.


----------



## clf (20 Jun 2018)

KneesUp said:


> Fun chat with a driver this morning.
> 
> Coming up to a set of lights, there was ample room on the left to filter to the front, where there is a large advanced stop line box - whatever they're called. As I got alongside the car at the front of the queue - which had been stationary - it rolled forward into the red box, meaning I had nowhere to go, really.
> 
> ...



Who?


----------



## Arjimlad (20 Jun 2018)

This is not just any HGV pass, this is an M&S HGV pass... and his colleague did the same a moment later.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (20 Jun 2018)

For the 3rd morning in a row, my GPS bike computer showed a temperature below 0, and tomorrow is forecast to be the same.


----------



## C R (21 Jun 2018)

Beautiful sunny morning here by the Severn, but the wind, it was like a cat 5 climb all the way along the flat. Let's hope the wind stays in the same direction for the way home.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jun 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> For the 3rd morning in a row, my GPS bike computer showed a temperature below 0, and tomorrow is forecast to be the same.




I still find it weird that the seasons in our countries are so polar opposite as I thought the world was flat


----------



## Shut Up Legs (21 Jun 2018)

ianrauk said:


> I still find it weird that the seasons in our countries are so polar opposite as I thought the world was flat


It is, but you have to be just at the right vantage points to see the giant elephants, never mind the turtle they're standing on. Australia's under one of the elephants (I think).


----------



## bonker (21 Jun 2018)

Why was it so quiet this morning? Surrey into Brixton was like a bank holiday.


----------



## clf (21 Jun 2018)

Seemed the same for me up in Manchester, eerily quiet when I set off, I though I was a couple of hours early.


----------



## aferris2 (21 Jun 2018)

In the car today (MOT - it passed). It was horrid. Won't have to do that again for another 12 months.


----------



## palinurus (21 Jun 2018)

Returned via the lanes and, when closer to home, bridleways. Very nice.

Some motorist pulled over to let me pass on a narrow lane so I fully extended my arm and flattened my hand in acknowledgement. As I passed he said 'THANKYOU' loudly and sarcastically. Next time hand me a calling card, I'll send you a farking hamper. Cock-end.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jun 2018)

Not a commute today, but a leisure ride on the StIves to Cambridge Busway commuter route. 
Tailwind there, headwind back 6 hours later. 
Blimey, but they breed herds of flying bugs as you near Stives in the afternoon!!!
I thought I was being blasted by a blunderbus loaded with them


----------



## Ciar (22 Jun 2018)

Nice morning ride in with a touch of wind, so so far that's wind most days going both directions  here's hoping it's behind me tonight! tgif!


----------



## clippetydoodah (22 Jun 2018)

First and last commute of the week. Lovely and sunny, short sleeves morning.
Bit of a tailwind too. Think it'll be more of a battle on the way home. Numpty
count 0.


----------



## gaijintendo (22 Jun 2018)

A bungee cord got wrapped around my cassette on the way in, and out and back in again, this morning.


----------



## John_S (22 Jun 2018)

Hi gaijintendo,

That's sounds like an annoying thing to happen and did you manage to get the bungee cord unwrapped from your cassette ok with no damage done and carry on your way?


My commute was fairly uneventful. The annoying thing about it was the fact that it was into a pretty strong headwind for most of the way. The only frustrating thing about this is that instead of benefitting from a tailwind on the way home from work I'm just going to encounter the same headwind again because I'm carrying on in the same direction after work as I keep heading north to meet up with family who will already be camping. Still it'll be the weekend and I'll be away camping and so not too much to complain about really.

Hope that everyone has a good weekend!

John


----------



## gaijintendo (22 Jun 2018)

John_S said:


> Hi gaijintendo,
> 
> That's sounds like an annoying thing to happen and did you manage to get the bungee cord unwrapped from your cassette ok with no damage done and carry on your way?



Thankfully I thought a spoke was gone as it danced about the wheel, so I only had it go round once and a half times.

I tried to pedal after, but it had locked up.

Only issue was a bent bungee hook and thrchsi was bumped off the smallest cog...

Have fun this weekend. Sounds a good plan.


----------



## Arjimlad (22 Jun 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> A bungee cord got wrapped around my cassette on the way in, and out and back in again, this morning.


I thought you were referring to the feeling you get when your legs are tired or there's a nasty headwind !


----------



## Arjimlad (22 Jun 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> Oncoming van? No bother, just squeeze past the cyclist to make room for it.
> 
> Don't even think about slowing down until the road ahead is clear enough to leave 1.5m passing space.
> 
> ...



This driver is getting a Notice of Intended Prosecution.


----------



## Sixmile (25 Jun 2018)

Today was our first cycle commute to school. We drove to a park (we're out of our house at the moment so can't ride from home), parked the car, bikes off the roof and rode through the park to the primary school. We were there much faster than anticipated to which my eldest girl questioned if we were really late as there was hardly anyone in the playground. After the bell rang, it was a quick trip up the road to the nursery school to drop off my youngest. I've left her seat in the nursery for my wife to pick up later and she'll have to manage to get the bike in the car too but it'll be grand! Then for me, it was 13 miles up into Belfast in glorious sunshine!


----------



## Randombiker9 (25 Jun 2018)

Sorry haven't been on while as my macbook broke and lost my mobile. But now my macbooks repaired i'm back on as for recent days. The worst day was Friday although good and bad. Seemed opposite day that day as the drivers were respectful of the horses. (when there not ussually) But for some reason too many pass closes that day and in a junction this car. (There wasn't enough room and most drivers wait behind (as i was stopped to wait for other lane to clear so i could turn across) but this driver decided to go fast litreally my leg touched his black car but luckily he didn't cause an accident as i was stopped (he mumbled something afterwards which i didn't hear) and after that a silver van decided to overtake too closely. :/

Today was fine apart from in a cycle path ducks went into path so i had to swerve around them and a pedestrian walked straight into my path. I managed to swerve around just in time to avoid hitting them. When peds don't hear your bell or are too distracted


----------



## Slick (25 Jun 2018)

Most of my commutes are pretty standard, the usual close passes but little of interest, but today seemed a bit surreal with first the local wildlife being a bit more frisky than usual then the 2 legged kind of wildlife being more stupid than anyone has previously given them credit for. 

My first encounter was with a grey squirrel. Not everyone's favourite but I would hate to hurt any animal nowadays which is strange considering my hunting youth. This thing run out from the base of a tree just as I got to it and I'm sure I ran over it's tail. I'm also sure I made a very strange high pitched yelp that I never knew I was capable of making.  It scampered back up the tree whence it came seemingly none the worse for ware. 

No more than a mile further on 2 huge beasts that turned out to be a pair of hares bolted from their hide just in front of me and galloped across the road and ran up a farm road. I've seen many a hare run but always in a field and I never noticed the noise their feet make as they search for grip on tar, they sounded more like a hooved animal then they started boxing when they got to the top of the hill. Again, I've seen the mad march hare plenty but never this late, the sun must be affecting everyone this morning. 

The worst was yet to cone though, when I held my line going through Hawkhead road in Paisley which has numerous potholes and speed bumps. I was aware of a car revving and trying to get by me and he eventually drew alongside me as we reached a speed bump and I could see him lose control of the steering wheel he hit it that hard. He finally squeezed past me only to come a cropper round the next corner that he totally misjudged and ran his car up one of these built up traffic islands that's about 18 inches deep, maybe a bit more. His excuse was that he couldn't see with the low sun that wasn't that low even at 6.30 this morning. I was thankful it wasn't me he couldn't see, but still offered to try and help bounce his small car off the island but it was no use as he was grounded so we couldn't get the bounce. I did my best but just couldn't help him so no idea how he finally extricated his machine from this predicament. 

Not sure what the moral of the story is, other than to keep your wits about you and stay safe.


----------



## Arjimlad (26 Jun 2018)

As I walked my daughter to school this morning, pushing my bike, I saw an older woman driver looking down into her lap as she drove along "School Lane" - a busy narrow road with many parked cars, and primary school children. As she passed I could see that she appeared to be sending a text message.

75 yards further up the road I saw a police officer emerge from a property on her e-bike. So I asked her to look out for this phone-abusing lady and she set off in hot pursuit. It really gets my goat when people drive distracted around school children. Hopefully the lady didn't notice the Police until it was too late !


----------



## palinurus (26 Jun 2018)

Just getting to that short period where I don't wear leg warmers in the morning.

Occasional detour on the way in getting a bit overgrown.






Sunshade hat!


----------



## clippetydoodah (27 Jun 2018)

Stunning ride in this morning, with no issues except being slowed down by a load
of cows mooching up the road.

As I had been in the car yesterday with all my work gear, I decided to weigh my trusty rucksack this morning. Was quite surprised that it was nearly 7 kg. This included a change clothes, lunch, laptop and charger, a hefty file and other bits.
Still my view is that it's good hard training. It made the commute harder work that's for sure.
Fortunately, I can leave most of my gear at work today, so the trip home should be easier.


----------



## Slick (28 Jun 2018)

My ride in was much the same, stunning certainly the first half anyway. I was humming and hawing wether to take the bike but I couldn't resist it when I opened my eyes at 5am and saw a beautiful red sun beaming in almost every window of the house. I came across a lot more wildlife again this morning and I suddenly realised why. The first cut of silage has been lifted from a lot of the fields leaving nothing but stubble which has removed much of the cover for the local wildlife. My commute does become quite urban in the second half but it was still a brilliant ride in and I'm just hopeful I don't faint on the way home tonight.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jun 2018)

Much cooler on this mornings commute. A bit grey and overcast too. The wind has also picked up as the week has progressed. 
Got to love cycle commuting in these warmer times.
Though not sure I would be wearing near enough full winter gear as I do see some other cycle commuters. Nuts.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Jun 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Much cooler on this mornings commute. A bit grey and overcast too. The wind has also picked up as the week has progressed.
> Got to love cycle commuting in these warmer times.
> Though not sure I would be wearing near enough full winter gear as I do see some other cycle commuters. Nuts.



I saw someone this morning with thick winter gloves on and a parka with the hood up, he must have been sweating buckets.


----------



## J_H1026 (28 Jun 2018)

Forgot my water bottle. 25 miles and my mouth was like Ghandi's flip flop.


----------



## mgs315 (28 Jun 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Much cooler on this mornings commute. A bit grey and overcast too. The wind has also picked up as the week has progressed.
> Got to love cycle commuting in these warmer times.
> Though not sure I would be wearing near enough full winter gear as I do see some other cycle commuters. Nuts.





Supersuperleeds said:


> I saw someone this morning with thick winter gloves on and a parka with the hood up, he must have been sweating buckets.



Aye mad people. I took the opportunity at a set of lights in Streatham to remove my arm warmers and that was just after 6am. Was still a bit of a sweaty mess by the time I got in.

Nothing too bad today. Had a Prius decide that cyclists don’t count as things to actually yield to as he decided to throw a left hand u-turn from his parking spot straight across the bus lane I was in. Thankfully he was so brazen about it I managed to squeeze round the back of him and went through his now vacant parking bay. Good job too, there was absolutely no chance of me stopping in the 15 or so metres he gave me from 25mph. The car alongside me wasn’t too impressed by his actions either judging by the tirade of choice four letter words out the window towards him after.

I’d like to think I anticipate most things quite well but I guess I didn’t quite anticipate his uniquely high level of stupidity. Oh well. Chalk it to experience.


----------



## Arjimlad (29 Jun 2018)

mgs315 said:


> Aye mad people. I took the opportunity at a set of lights in Streatham to remove my arm warmers and that was just after 6am. Was still a bit of a sweaty mess by the time I got in.
> 
> Nothing too bad today. Had a Prius decide that cyclists don’t count as things to actually yield to as he decided to throw a left hand u-turn from his parking spot straight across the bus lane I was in. Thankfully he was so brazen about it I managed to squeeze round the back of him and went through his now vacant parking bay. Good job too, there was absolutely no chance of me stopping in the 15 or so metres he gave me from 25mph. The car alongside me wasn’t too impressed by his actions either judging by the tirade of choice four letter words out the window towards him after.
> 
> I’d like to think I anticipate most things quite well but I guess I didn’t quite anticipate his uniquely high level of stupidity. Oh well. Chalk it to experience.



IME hybrid drivers seem even less sympathetic to cyclists than average. No idea why !


----------



## Arjimlad (29 Jun 2018)

Made the mistake of jumping off the quiet-ish road onto this shared-use path this morning. It is labelled as a "cycle track" so the motorists expect all cyclists to be on it rather than holding them up on their very important car journeys.

Road markings indicate that cars should give way to the "cycle track" on some but not all of the side roads which it crosses.

Walking pace was the fastest safe speed.

It was well used by children going to school, very slow cyclists and other pedestrians.

I got off it back onto the road as I wanted to get to work on time.

Not like they don't have room to make a proper segregated provision here ?


----------



## Sixmile (29 Jun 2018)

There's a 1/2 mile stretch on my commute where there are 3 pedestrian traffic light crossings. Most days I'll not even be stopped by one. Well didn't I get all 3 reds? The last one was the best. A pedestrian zombie had pressed the lights, waiting patiently at the roadside with his headphones on, glaring down at his handset. I roll up to the lights slowly, waiting for them to turn amber to green and set off pedalling. Only then does he look up and realise that the whole road had stopped and he'd missed his chance.


----------



## Arjimlad (29 Jun 2018)

Audi spliff woman reported. 1.40 pm and she lights up a joint !


----------



## Sixmile (29 Jun 2018)

Totally unacceptable on both counts!


----------



## mgs315 (29 Jun 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> IME hybrid drivers seem even less sympathetic to cyclists than average. No idea why !



Heheh, alas it’s a shame that Hybrids are more about saving a couple of pennies for high usage vehicles than promoting a nice clean future eh?

I’d love to drive a Hybrid if my mileage made it viable. Alas I’d rather cycle when I can and use a full-on dinosaur burning car until it’s worth the cost.


----------



## Randombiker9 (29 Jun 2018)

i was cycling around a little today. Their was a learner driver (motorbike) (he wasn't paying attention to traffic) just driving around in circles and between lanes on the road I slowed down to avoid crashing into him. (i assume the instructor (who was watching him) told him something as once the instructor saw me (I looked at him in a confused way) and then looked at the rider who then moved to the side after he checked his mirrors) (Those who ride motorbikes- i was a bit confused as i thought they only drive in circles etc.. in the actual centre not on the actual road, correct me if i'm wrong)


----------



## Tin Pot (29 Jun 2018)

10kin ride to the station, 30 min train, 10 min climb to work - beautiful sunshine.

5 min coast back down to station. 30 min train. Ten minute ride in the sun.



Doesn’t have to be a 50km mountaineering event to bring a smile.


----------



## Tin Pot (29 Jun 2018)

Sixmile said:


> Totally unacceptable on both counts!



Unless she shared.


----------



## dantheman (29 Jun 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> Unless she shared.


Well she should have - the photo clearly shows he was on the left hand side..

Today I had one of those drivers who just has to try and overtake because you're just on a bike.. Problem was I was already doing about 25mph ish and behind a lorry - they pulled alongside just as we had to stop due to roadworks and a red light, totally blocking the oncoming traffic.. What a pleb, it was obvious there was nowhere to overtake.


----------



## KneesUp (29 Jun 2018)

dantheman said:


> Today I had one of those drivers who just has to try and overtake because you're just on a bike.. Problem was I was already doing about 25mph ish and behind a lorry - they pulled alongside just as we had to stop due to roadworks and a red light, totally blocking the oncoming traffic.. What a pleb, it was obvious there was nowhere to overtake.



They annoy me too - it's amazing how often you get overtaken when you can see stationary traffic up ahead. 

Some very silly commuter racing on the way home for me, involving two middle aged people on hybrid type bikes (one of them me) and one younger person on a carbon road bike who tired himself out by sprinting between sets of traffic lights whilst we kept up a steady pace and so he ended up being left behind by both of us.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jun 2018)

First commute after my hols. Car yesterday as I had to take my work bag, boots etc in. 
After quite a few miles ridden while I was off, the last 30 being Wednesday evening, I decided to check the bike over well before I had to leave. Fortunate, really, as the P Fairy had done a stealth visit! Front tyre was flat. The Gatorskins first problem in a couple of years. 
Only a minute hole, with nothing inside the tyre. 
Anyway, 14 mile route into w*rk, bit of a headwind, but still really hot at 13:00 ish. 
Quick shower to freshen up before facing Friday Whacky Races on the motorways. 
13 mile route home, just after midnight, and only saw 2 cars until my half mile sprint down the A43. 
Up turns a muppet, one truck coming towards me.. Muppet squeezes between me and the truck. No reason why he/she couldn’t have waited 5 seconds to pass safely, but I was more than happy that they took their drivers door mirror off on the side of the truck 
That 5 seconds probably cost them over £100 and all the hassle of getting it fixed.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jun 2018)

Microfibre towels. I have to put mine away damp in my shower kit until I get home 10 to 12 hours later. When I take it out to wash it, it stinks! 
Anyone else use them? 
(I’m sure it’s not me stinking it up!!)


----------



## Slick (30 Jun 2018)

Any towel stinks if it's put away damp.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jun 2018)

Yebbut this is a particular smell, not just damp ordinary towel smell.
I don’t have the facility to leave it out to dry, unfortunately.


----------



## cheys03 (30 Jun 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Yebbut this is a particular smell, not just damp ordinary towel smell.
> I don’t have the facility to leave it out to dry, unfortunately.


Is there an opportunity to be creative? e.g if you are a desk worker, can you string a washing line under the desk for example?


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Jun 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Yebbut this is a particular smell, not just damp ordinary towel smell.
> I don’t have the facility to leave it out to dry, unfortunately.



Trap it in the door it'll be good after 10 miles


----------



## Jenkins (30 Jun 2018)

Really enjoying the warm commutes this week, but the strong northerly that picks up in the afternoon can go do one!


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jul 2018)

cheys03 said:


> Is there an opportunity to be creative? e.g if you are a desk worker, can you string a washing line under the desk for example?


I’m a truck driver. Possibly pop it on the Ariel and pretend it’s a flag?


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jul 2018)

Pleasant 30 miles there and back yesterday (and this morning at 01:00).
Bit of a headwind and 31c going, 12c with a slight tailwind on the way home.





Isham church, as it’s Sunday. 


No numpties to mention in dispatches..


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (1 Jul 2018)

Tomorrows commute should be interesting. There is a large moorland fire on the other side of the road where I work. There are road closures and they are telling people to close their windows and not breathe in the smoke. I guess I will be coughing and wheezing up the big hill to work even more than usual!


----------



## Slick (1 Jul 2018)

Pumpkin the robot said:


> Tomorrows commute should be interesting. There is a large moorland fire on the other side of the road where I work. There are road closures and they are telling people to close their windows and not breathe in the smoke. I guess I will be coughing and wheezing up the big hill to work even more than usual!
> 
> View attachment 417282
> 
> ...


The advice from the police is not to go anywhere near it.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (2 Jul 2018)

The temperature field on my bicycle's GPS computer got down to -2.2 this morning, making it my coldest commute in several years. Yes, I know: Melbourne's not as cold as the UK, but it's a bit colder than I'm used to.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jul 2018)

Shortest routes there and back today. 12.6 miles each way. 

Only thing to report on was an excessively sticky back pack, and contents, as the remaining lime juice in my work bottle, that had inadvertently been left both open and upside down, had emptied itself all over everything.


----------



## Bazzer (2 Jul 2018)

First commute in 21/2 weeks and with the exception of last Wednesday, the first ride since then. Could have done without the slight headwind for the majority of the journey, which, if it stays blowing in the same direction, is going to make for a very warm journey home. I could also have done without the abuse from a Tarmac lorry driver's mate, for not riding in a cycle lane, (which is abruptly closed partway along its length with armadillos preventing an easy exit). But after 16 miles I was in no mood for a discussion at the set of traffic lights we were both stopped at, so my response was limited to two words and a hand gesture.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (2 Jul 2018)

Slick said:


> The advice from the police is not to go anywhere near it.



The side where I work is just smouldering, not that bad at all. The road is shut, but I do not use that road on the way to work.
Looking at the fire on this side, there is a lot of burnt vegetation, but very little smoke. My unit stinks of smoke though! Still it is an excuse to have all the doors open and soak up some sun!


----------



## rivers (2 Jul 2018)

First commute back to work after a week off. Roads and B2B were quieter than normal this morning, which was odd. Maybe it's the heat? I took the winter bike in today as I'm borrowing an e-bike from work for a couple of days so my wife can have a proper test ride on one before committing to buying one. I forgot how much of a lump the winter bike can be with fully loaded panniers. I'm so used to my sublime at the minute. Anyway, the ride home should be interesting, as it will be on an electric bike that is slightly too big for me, but should be okay for the wife as she is 5'8". The two smaller framed bikes which would fit us both are currently out of service being repaired.


----------



## Sixmile (2 Jul 2018)

First commute out of a possible 20 in July. I drove the first 10 miles because I was a little later up this morning and was unprepared. I rode 7 miles into work, got showered and changed, lifted my Surface Pro and headed back out on the bike again and rode 5 miles up to one of our sites. Even though I took it really easy, I was still roasted. Job done, 5 miles back and I think I'll take a slightly longer route back to the car in a few hours.


----------



## I like Skol (2 Jul 2018)

Today was my first commute in quite a while. The weather was perfect and it felt good leaving the house in the cool of the morning at 5.15am just after the sun had broken the horizon. Shorts and short sleeve top were plenty then and by the return trip after lunch it was back to the relentless heat of the last couple of weeks, coupled with enough breeze to make an unwelcome headwind.


----------



## C R (2 Jul 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Today was my first commute in quite a while. The weather was perfect and it felt good leaving the house in the cool of the morning at 5.15am just after the sun had broken the horizon. Shorts and short sleeve top were plenty then and by the return trip after lunch it was back to the relentless heat of the last couple of weeks, coupled with enough breeze to make an unwelcome headwind.


Great to hear you are back on the bike commuting, shame that the weather is not helping.


----------



## Randombiker9 (2 Jul 2018)

I decided to test the bike camera out. ( i mount it on my bike) and suprsingly not as many close passes on a narrow road i ussually cycle) I didn't capture any bad driving just someone opening door in my path but that's why you keep a doors width away.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jul 2018)

Anyone else have a horrendous wind today to contend with?


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jul 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Anyone else have a horrendous wind today to contend with?


Yes tad windy


----------



## Slick (2 Jul 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Anyone else have a horrendous wind today to contend with?


Couldn't believe just how stiff the breeze was this morning, still the same on the way home tonight but at least I was prepared for it and it wasn't in my face all the way.


----------



## Ciar (3 Jul 2018)

Nice weather shame about the wind, regardless which direction i am going it's in my face at the moment. killing my motivation to ride. getting to the point i would prefer winter  at least then i accept the crappy weather!


----------



## Slick (3 Jul 2018)

Ciar said:


> Nice weather shame about the wind, regardless which direction i am going it's in my face at the moment. killing my motivation to ride. getting to the point i would prefer winter  at least then i accept the crappy weather!


Can't give that a like as even in the wind it's still a lot more fun than the snow real wind and ice we had to deal with last winter.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jul 2018)

I was up with the lark this morning. Well 5am or there abouts. I was wide awake and it was a lovely morning so there was nothing for it but to forgo the bike/train/bike commute and cycle all the way in. A little windy for a lot of parts and a bit hilly too in places, including the very nice Star Hill climb at mile 20, but from then on it was mainly fast A road downhill riding. All in all, a thorough very enjoyable commute to work. What a fantastic start to the working day.


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Jul 2018)

ianrauk said:


> I was up with the lark this morning. Well 5am or there abouts. I was wide awake and it was a lovely morning so there was nothing for it but to forgo the bike/train/bike commute and cycle all the way in. A little windy for a lot of parts and a bit hilly too in places, including the very nice Star Hill climb at mile 20, but from then on it was mainly fast A road downhill riding. All in all, a thorough very enjoyable commute to work. What a fantastic start to the working day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 417476


Brilliant way to start the day !

I hope you can get a good cake or something as a reward


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jul 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> Brilliant way to start the day !
> 
> I hope you can get a good cake or something as a reward



It really is, especially in this weather.
No cake, a nice cuppa tea was suffice


----------



## I like Skol (3 Jul 2018)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 417476


Next time someone's jaw drops as I reveal I cycle 10 miles eachway to work I will show them that!


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jul 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Next time someone's jaw drops as I reveal I cycle 10 miles eachway to work I will show them that!




You better add on the 14 miles homeward cycle journey then


----------



## Sixmile (3 Jul 2018)

Shorter commute again for me this morning to work as I had planned to ride out to my first job of the day, a further 5 miles from work. Same as yesterday; park, ride at normal to work (7 miles), shower, change into slightly more respectable clothing and ride out much more slowly to site, so to produce as little sweat as possible. I find people are somewhat surprised and mildly amused that someone arrives by bike anywhere. A couple of hours later it was a pootle back to the office, via a café, to prepare for another such trip out tomorrow.


----------



## tallliman (3 Jul 2018)

First commute in ages and it was lovely bar the wind.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jul 2018)

We currently have a very slight east wind which is handy as I also have a gentle climb eastwards on my inward commute. It's just enough to act like battery assistance...

Saturday is a late shift, so I'm going to make my first attempt to ride all the way to work instead of stopping at the tram stop on the edge of the valley. it's about four km from there to work and 200m+ downhill...


----------



## Slick (3 Jul 2018)

tallliman said:


> First commute in ages and it was lovely bar the wind.


It's always lovely bar the wind.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Jul 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Anyone else have a horrendous wind today to contend with?


Since I went back to work on Wednesday, it's been breezy every morning, steadily increasing to b*stard strength by late afternoon - always from the north or north east, straight down the Suffolk coastline. Yesterday it was a constant 20+mph with 30+mph gusts. Today I was having to pedal hard downhill on the way in, but on the same section going the other way on the way home I was coasting uphill in top gear!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jul 2018)

Was hard work this morning, might have been down to this:


----------



## Shut Up Legs (3 Jul 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Was hard work this morning, might have been down to this:
> 
> View attachment 417570


It was all the quad-powah!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (3 Jul 2018)

Ideal bicycle commuting weather here the last few days. After Monday morning's freezing cold commute (my GPS computer showed -2.2), the last few mornings have been about 8-10 and afternoons about 15.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jul 2018)

First day of commuting for my Woodrup this morning all going well , the 42 x 17 gearing seams ideal at the mo and the steep frame angles make for an interesting ride


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jul 2018)

12.5 mile commute in, and 13.3 miles back home at 01:00.
Nice to be in shorts & T shirt both ways. Most of my homeward rides have been a bit nippy!

Only thing to report today is that I got strafed by a bat. Nearly bounced off my head!!


----------



## rivers (5 Jul 2018)

Extended the commute home via Clevedon last night for a total of 63 miles yesterday. The rain held off, and had a lovely evening with a friend.


----------



## markharry66 (5 Jul 2018)

On way in to work via bromley going down hill to shortlands lots of twists and turns where cars pull out on you.
Out corner of.the catch sight of white transit pulling out start to break and swear out of reaction white van decides to wait then pulls behind so I take central position. Van the now theres traffic island coming up its time to over take with mm to spare then shouts foff out the window only to win race to traffic lights which we both sat in.


----------



## Threevok (5 Jul 2018)

Passed a bloke doing the walk of shame - gave him my last innertube


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jul 2018)

Karma. One day you will receive help.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jul 2018)

Threevok said:


> Passed a bloke doing the walk of shame - gave him my last innertube




And what was his excuse for not carrying a spare?


----------



## Threevok (5 Jul 2018)

ianrauk said:


> And what was his excuse for not carrying a spare?




He had three spares - unfortunately he bought them from Halfords - enough said


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jul 2018)

Threevok said:


> He had three spares - unfortunately he bought them from Halfords - enough said




I have had loads of Halfords inners, never had a problem.
What was wrong with them?


----------



## confusedcyclist (5 Jul 2018)

View: https://youtu.be/Y5EewqyXTqM&t=573s


----------



## Threevok (5 Jul 2018)

ianrauk said:


> I have had loads of Halfords inners, never had a problem.
> What was wrong with them?



He bought a multipack and every single one he had tried, had split along the valve seam. They were Presta valve type

Wasn't over or under-inflating, there were no sharp edges on the rims and the holes where the correct size

He kept them to take back.

I've had a batches do exactly the same from Halfords and from Wilkinsons too.

I have since swapped to more expensive slime tubes - which is what I gave him.

Should keep the PF away for a while


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jul 2018)

Threevok said:


> He bought a multipack and every single one he had tried, had split along the valve seam. They were Presta valve type
> 
> Wasn't over or under-inflating, there were no sharp edges on the rims and the holes where the correct size
> 
> ...




Win some, lose some. But sounds like human error if they have gone at the valve seam. Perhaps he was using a pump without a hose which can rip the valve if not used properly.
I always grab some tubes from Halfords when they have their 3 for 2 offer.


----------



## Threevok (5 Jul 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Win some, lose some. But sounds like human error if they have gone at the valve seam. Perhaps he was using a pump without a hose which can rip the valve if not used properly.
> I always grab some tubes from Halfords when they have their 3 for 2 offer.



No, I saw his pump and was quite jealous of it (paging @Fnaar)

Nice fold-able Top-peak MTB one - much nicer than my overpriced Crank-Bros piece of crap

Perhaps they send all the crap tubes here to taffyland


----------



## Sixmile (5 Jul 2018)

Light traffic, tailwind and an 'L' lorry to draft behind for a few miles... Mama told me, that there'd be days like this.


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Jul 2018)

confusedcyclist said:


> View: https://youtu.be/Y5EewqyXTqM&t=573s[/QUOTE
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Dork driver rushing to beat the lights. Good job you weren't going any faster. Reported ?[/


----------



## confusedcyclist (5 Jul 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> Dork driver rushing to beat the lights. Good job you weren't going any faster. Reported ?



In two minds, this is an open and shut case, but the last time I reported it the plod expected me to attend the station for an appointment. Bit of a PITA.


----------



## Lonestar (5 Jul 2018)

Yet again cop car behind me at Plaistow can't be bothered to indicate....If the cops can't set an example who can? (On return) Oh that's right I stuck behind the bin lorry which was in the cycle box in front so I was behind the lorry and in front of the cop car.Third vehicle was indicating and that's about it.Not too bothered about the cycle box as I wouldn't go to the front of the lorry in that situation anyway.

This morning Anderson Coaches just past Tower Bridge decides to overtake me....we are eyeballing each other for a few seconds..I'm doing 20 mph before he tcuts left into the pavement to park in front of me.Leaving me to manage to get past him with a combination of braking and nice fixie control and as I pass I shout wtf was that all about?....Stop about two hundred yards up the road...fuming...After 5-10 minutes of swearing and gesticulating at the parked idiot I make my way a much calmer person which is probably a good thing.

Somehow I remembered the name as coach driver tried to give me an Anderson Coaches tattoo.Looked it up and it turns out this twot has parked right outside his base HQ.

For some reason I notice the driving round there is pretty shyte anyway.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jul 2018)

20 mile commute in yesterday afternoon as I had to pick some gear and brake cables up, then a hot and humid to work. Shower and several beakers of water to drink!

Rubbish day at work, then I did a 15.5 mile route home to calm my mind. The sky was clear, and the stars were really bright. I turned my main light off for a while so I could see them better.. (I’d stopped by this time )

One strange occurrence, twixt Isham and Orlingbury, a particularly dark section of my ride, there was a person, with a candle in front of his face, standing in some bushes next to the road!!
I know what I saw, and no whacky baccy was involved! 
Must confess, I upped my cadence for the next mile 

Apart from that, a pleasant ride both ways. 
Metal box tomorrow, as I have stuff to drop off on the way.


----------



## Ciar (6 Jul 2018)

A lovely ride in this fair Friday, not much wind and the bike feels great 

That was until i got to Stratford Broadway and a lovely builder type gentleman took offence to me being in his road, so the bants ensued and he went merrily onto the next two red lights  just love London sometimes!


----------



## Threevok (6 Jul 2018)

Lots of rabbits on today's commute

Strava not working on the iPhone again


----------



## confusedcyclist (6 Jul 2018)

I was on the receiving end of some harassment from a jackass motorist this morning.

Somehow whilst filtering a long queue of stationary traffic, I WAS AT FAULT for holding this good fellow up on his school run, he blasts his horn twice and gestures at the new cycle superhighway chock full of parked cars and 5 year olds running up the hill whilst looking the other way. This isn't the first time this has happened to me here. At school drop off hour, it often makes more sense to descend on the road. Mr motorist took umbrage to my free flowing movement through traffic as I filtered back into line in front of him to allow oncoming cars to pass and decided to take his frustrations out on me. That's when the horn blasts started.

Two long sharp blasts. I turn round to humour him but stay quite happily in place whilst traffic moves on SLOWLY, still more gesturing and tooting from our friend. I started to get mad, he got the one finger salute. Traffic means he's going nowhere. He then starts revving his engine. Rather than sit and wait for the potential nutcase to ram me from behind, I pick up my bike and get alongside him for a chat. He's now shouting out of the open windows for me to get off the road and onto the cyclepath. 

"Err no mate, I'm fine right where I am. I'm perfectly entitled to ride on the road and there's no law that states I must ride on the cycle path."

"Yes there is!".

"No there isn't!"

"Oh yes there is, get off the road!"

...as you can imagine, I know I am now dealing with brain deficit disorder. I was getting exasperated, I was about to drop it and cycle off to the path rather than hang around in traffic, but am left thinking why should I be intimidated and change my course, so I stay put. He then starts revving aggressively again, though I not sure why because there's only 2 meters of clear road ahread. At this point, the blokes 4 year old in the front seat looks like he's about to cry. I point out how his behaviour is intimidating not only me but his own child and he's causing a scene outside the schools on the road. The traffic then starts to inch forward so he moves forward 2 meters at speed and almost collides with the van infront where I had been moments before. I set off to carry on past the twunt and the horn starts again and more abuse out of the window.

I couldn't resist.

"Listen mate, sort yourself out. I can cycle here, and the only one breaking the law is you blasting your horn, haven't you read the highway code."

"Get off the road, you are holding me up." More revving. Traffic in front going nowhere fast.

"You don't own the road. I'm perfectly entitled to ride here, in any case you are getting nowhere with this traffic."

"I do own the road!".

Sadly, today was the one day this year I forgot to mount my camera. He could have been the next Ronny Pickering. Traffic starts moving again at pace and he charges off 50 meters down the road, I keep up and he turns off into a school car park. I decide to follow him and finish this conversation.

Now he was stationary in the car park, he doesn't seem so brave, his revving and shouting isn't so helpful when he has to get out of his car to be greeted by a muscular 6'2" bloke. I tap on the window and say:

"We really need to talk about the highway code mate."

"I'm calling the police, you are intimidating me!"

"Please do call the police, I'll wait here for them with you, I'm sure they will be interested to hear about your harassing cyclists with your horn and revving your engine loudly whilst stationary in traffic. They might also be interested in your missing front number plate and bald tyres".

At this point a fellow cyclist who was a few cars back but had heard the commotion pulls up to check I was ok.

The bloke at this point is clearly cowering in his car and winds his window up, his son looking scared. He sits there for 30 seconds hoping for me to give up and leave. I didn't and he eventually works up the courage to open the window again. I explained I wasn't there to hurt anyone but wanted to point out how idiotic his behaviour was. The bloke decides he doesn't want to talk anymore and then gets out of his car but still threatening to call the police. I welcomed him to call them again. He didn't. He than starts bleating on about how he only wanted me to get out of his way because he was running late.

/facepalm.

"Oh right, why didn't you say so!"

At this point I realise I'm just wasting my time and cycle off with the other fellow to lambast some people's absolute stupidity. Now I realise that this is rarely worth the effort, and there's an element of risk challenging these idiots, but I was in front of him and vulnerable, and when he drove off to the car park he wouldn't have a motor to threaten me with. Given that he felt intimidated by a bloke on a bike, I imagine he might not be so 'brave' next time. It just makes me cross really.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jul 2018)

Threevok said:


> Lots of rabbits on today's commute
> 
> Strava not working on the iPhone again


Maybe a reinstall of the app might help? Sometimes, the Apple updates confuse Strava. It’s happened to me in the past.


----------



## Threevok (6 Jul 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Maybe a reinstall of the app might help? Sometimes, the Apple updates confuse Strava. It’s happened to me in the past.



Cheers - I think I will try that 

In the past - I have had to wait for an Apple update to solve the problem


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Jul 2018)

confusedcyclist said:


> I was on the receiving end of some harassment from a jackass motorist this morning.
> 
> Somehow whilst filtering a long queue of stationary traffic, I WAS AT FAULT for holding this good fellow up on his school run, he blasts his horn twice and gestures at the new cycle superhighway chock full of parked cars and 5 year olds running up the hill whilst looking the other way. This isn't the first time this has happened to me here. At school drop off hour, it often makes more sense to descend on the road. Mr motorist took umbrage to my free flowing movement through traffic as I filtered back into line in front of him to allow oncoming cars to pass and decided to take his frustrations out on me. That's when the horn blasts started.
> 
> ...



Well done. Perhaps he'll think twice next time.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jul 2018)

I only work half day on a Friday.. lucky me. But I usually go pick up Ian Jnr from school.
This week he has a circus visit so I didn't need to pick him up today.

It's hot and sunny out so thought I should cycle all the way home.
Boy it was really hot and humid. I did set off at 12.30 so sun was at it's hottest. Doh! I had to stop at m ile 20ish for a water top up and grabbed a Magnum lolly to boot...lovely.

So, here's the map. First time I have cycled all the way home since I moved to Barming. That 2 longs distance commutes this week. One in to work, one home. The rest as normal bike/train/bike commutes.







A mile from home


----------



## StuAff (6 Jul 2018)

ianrauk said:


> I only work half day on a Friday.. lucky me. But I usually go pick up Ian Jnr from school.
> This week he has a circus visit so I didn't need to pick him up today.
> 
> It's hot and sunny out so thought I should cycle all the way home.
> ...


Rather epic. I did a couple of weeks of full there and back (20 or so each way) last July, when the Honda was in the garage (for the first lot of multiple visits trying to get engine gremlins sorted). Best time coming back (I was always faster on the return!) was 1:19, 15 mph average. In February the Honda was back in, I did one (rather slow) full ride out, mostly did train/bike combo. The train is slower than me though (in summer at least)! Now the Honda is (hopefully, touch wood and other lucky items) fixed and I've got my Yamaha as backup, less of a problem. Might still cycle it from time to time.


----------



## Lonestar (7 Jul 2018)

Threevok said:


> Lots of rabbits on today's commute
> 
> Strava not working on the iPhone again



So long as my brain and brakes work I'm not too bothered.

Hasn't rained recently which seems to have left some people disappointed.


----------



## Maverick Goose (8 Jul 2018)

Lonestar said:


> So long as my brain and brakes work I'm not too bothered.
> 
> Hasn't rained recently which seems to have left some people disappointed.


Sometimes I almost miss the winter...almost. Lots of close encounters with the local wildlife recently- a moth flew right past my face, then a bat flew down and plucked it out of the air . A couple of minutes later, I spotted a Tawny Owl sat on a branch right above my head. There seem to be a lot more bats around recently...my evil manageress is just back from holiday, but that must be just coincidence.


----------



## Lonestar (9 Jul 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> Sometimes I almost miss the winter...almost. Lots of close encounters with the local wildlife recently- a moth flew right past my face, then a bat flew down and plucked it out of the air . A couple of minutes later, I spotted a Tawny Owl sat on a branch right above my head. There seem to be a lot more bats around recently...my evil manageress is just back from holiday, but that must be just coincidence.



A fox again darted from underneath a parked car right into my path and in a split second had changed it's mind .It's great instincts saved me...although I had my hand on the brake there is no way I could avoid a collision at 20mph.That's the second time this has happened to me.


----------



## Sixmile (9 Jul 2018)

I overslept by about 40 minutes, got lycra'd up, slipped two pouches of Whiska's in my jersey and groggily got onto my bike. We're still at the in-laws due to the majorly delayed building work at our place. Even as I went, I wasn't sure what way I'd go and my legs were still in bed. 8 miles later I stopped off at my own house, fed the cat and jumped back on the bike to climb another 5 hilly miles before the 7 mile flat/descent part. Not long after the 5 hilly miles, I was rolling through the town and a passenger from a van shouts something inaudible as they pass, with the driver throwing half a bap over the van, landing in the verge. I guess it was meant for me. I tried half hearted to catch up and it probably annoyed me more than it should've. Got to work, showered and treated myself to a scrambled egg and toast from the canteen since I missed out on the builders bap offering.


----------



## KneesUp (9 Jul 2018)

Uneventful on the way in.

Largely uneventful on the way back other than overtaking a chap on a upright hybrid bike as he cycled away from some traffic lights as I had a little more momentum, but as I passed I noticed he had a hub motor. I have this idea that I look foolish overtaking people if I can't 'make it stick' so as a result I then felt obliged to go faster than I would have over the next undulating section. When I eventually dared to look back he was nowhere to be seen. Presumably he'd turned off, or felt sorry for me! All good exercise, although I suspect I look less than 'cool' turning up for school collection duty early and sweaty.


----------



## Arjimlad (9 Jul 2018)

Grinding uphill past a queue of slow moving traffic and this muppet's fiddling with his phone. The video captures the dialling out tone very well.

Reported and uploaded online to the police.


----------



## Lonestar (10 Jul 2018)

He's a self important idiot.


----------



## Sixmile (10 Jul 2018)

At least the wee tiny child in the backseat is wearing a helmet


----------



## Arjimlad (10 Jul 2018)

Sixmile said:


> At least the wee tiny child in the backseat is wearing a helmet


And a lamp-post !


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jul 2018)

A tad cooler & cloudy this morning, a little windy too. Should make for a nice ride home later.


----------



## mjr (10 Jul 2018)

ianrauk said:


> A tad cooler & cloudy this morning, a little windy too. Should make for a nice ride home later.


A little windy indeed! Ride to work via the doctor's this morning. Ominously easy to the doctor's and then I spent the next 45 minutes getting my head kicked in by a 20mph average gusting north wind coming straight off the sea, slowly dropping down the gears as I get closer to the coast and then stopping to put a buff over my ears which were getting very cold. Now I'm at my desk and I really really want to go to sleep but at least I've made it to lunchtime


----------



## captain nemo1701 (11 Jul 2018)

Saw utter pig laziness this morning on my way to the B2B railway Path. Bloke in white van drives up into the middle of the pavement opposite a post box so he could post a letter, parking about 1m from the box. There is a nice wide road, no yellow lines, so he could have parked perfectly legally without driving up onto the pavement so he's a wee bit nearer the box. Lazy oik.


----------



## Lonestar (11 Jul 2018)

captain nemo1701 said:


> Saw utter pig laziness this morning on my way to the B2B railway Path. Bloke in white van drives up into the middle of the pavement opposite a post box so he could post a letter, parking about 1m from the box. There is a nice wide road, no yellow lines, so he could have parked perfectly legally without driving up onto the pavement so he's a wee bit nearer the box. Lazy oik.



Oh bajesus.I have done that on my bike,also.I am bad people.


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Jul 2018)

Hate it when you are filtering gently up the inside of very slow moving traffic and one truck slowly drifts towards the kerb to cut you off. You then have to go round the outside and yes, the dozy git is looking down at his sodding phone ('cos I ain't moving, safe, innit?) ... sigh... but that was only five seconds out of a glorious warm sunny 12 miler !


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jul 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> Hate it when you are filtering gently up the inside of very slow moving traffic and one truck slowly drifts towards the kerb to cut you off. You then have to go round the outside and yes, the dozy git is looking down at his sodding phone ('cos I ain't moving, safe, innit?) ... sigh... but that was only five seconds out of a glorious warm sunny 12 miler !




It's even worse when a moton drifts on purpose just to cut you off. Ignorant twats.

There was a slight chill in the air this morning in deepest darkest Kentishire. But warmed up for the second part of the cycle commute.


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Jul 2018)

ianrauk said:


> It's even worse when a moton drifts on purpose just to cut you off. Ignorant twats.
> 
> There was a slight chill in the air this morning in deepest darkest Kentishire. But warmed up for the second part of the cycle commute.



Agreed - I thought it was a case of that, but realised it was just a phone addiction problem as I passed by. Nice temperatures today.


----------



## captain nemo1701 (11 Jul 2018)

Lonestar said:


> Oh bajesus.I have done that on my bike,also.I am bad people.


I use the same post box, but dismount. there's a world of difference between a bike and a large white van. the driver was just being plain lazy.


----------



## KneesUp (11 Jul 2018)

captain nemo1701 said:


> Saw utter pig laziness this morning on my way to the B2B railway Path. Bloke in white van drives up into the middle of the pavement opposite a post box so he could post a letter, parking about 1m from the box. There is a nice wide road, no yellow lines, so he could have parked perfectly legally without driving up onto the pavement so he's a wee bit nearer the box. Lazy oik.


I know a vicar who used to do this (and maybe he still does).


----------



## mjr (11 Jul 2018)

How do you sell cars in King's Lynn? Remind people they can use them to move bikes!






Uneventful commute today otherwise except that Southgates Roundabout has been renamed "Gareth Southgates Roundabout" by the local radio station that sponsors it.


----------



## mjr (11 Jul 2018)

captain nemo1701 said:


> I use the same post box, but dismount. there's a world of difference between a bike and a large white van. the driver was just being plain lazy.


I usually use the post box on the cycleway but when I use the late-collection box on the industrial estate, I don't dismount. However, I would give way to any pedestrians if I ever saw any on that footway (but we can't have a cycleway through the industrial estate because the highway corridor "isn't wide enough" yet they won't do what they've done elsewhere and have a footway one side of the carriageway and a cycleway the other  )


----------



## rivers (11 Jul 2018)

I didn't have work today, so I joined my wife on her commute to one of the studios she works at. But first we picked up her new e-bike from Cycle Republic, and went on an extended 10 mile commute to give it a whirl. She is loving life at the minute and enjoyed every second of blasting by me on hills.


----------



## dantheman (11 Jul 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> Hate it when you are filtering gently up the inside of very slow moving traffic and one truck slowly drifts towards the kerb to cut you off. You then have to go round the outside and yes, the dozy git is looking down at his sodding phone ('cos I ain't moving, safe, innit?) ... sigh... but that was only five seconds out of a glorious warm sunny 12 miler !



I had much these on the way in, as some NUMPTY drifts left and cuts off the cycle lane ahead of me as the lane stopped for a red light.. I cutaround him as had turned stationary and as I passed his window he was sending g a text message! I muttered "cycle path mate" really should stop saying mate to twonks.


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Jul 2018)

I'll try to get them doing that on the camera from time to time, reporting it is never a bad idea.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Jul 2018)

captain nemo1701 said:


> Saw utter pig laziness this morning on my way to the B2B railway Path. Bloke in white van drives up into the middle of the pavement opposite a post box so he could post a letter, parking about 1m from the box. There is a nice wide road, no yellow lines, so he could have parked perfectly legally without driving up onto the pavement so he's a wee bit nearer the box. Lazy oik.


At least he parked - I've seen a couple of occasions where the driver or passenger was able to post the letter without having to get out of the car!

After two and a half weeks with no problems, there appeared to be an epidemic of bad/stupid driving on the way to work this afternoon. One U turn without making sure the road was clear, one pull out from a driveway without looking (driver sporting a dog collar), two pull outs from parking bays without looking (one from each side of the road), one indicating right ahead of me at a T junction only to turn left (thankfully I hadn't filtered up the inside) and finally I was indicating to turn right into a side road when the driver coming in the opposite direction turned left into the same road only to stop and block it as she wanted to do a U turn but had to wave me past so she could complete it!

Leaving work at 8pm, I hardly saw any other traffic for some reason...


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jul 2018)

Midday commute in, and midnight commute back using my quickest 12 ish mile route. Bit nippy on the way home, 14c, but still OK in shorts. 
First commute backpackless as I now have an Altura Arran, courtesy of @tincaman , much easier, but I have to organise myself better so everything is in the right place. Also, the bike handles differently with a few extra pounds under the saddle rather than on my back!

Zero numpties to report, and, busy busy busy.... 4 cars overtook me (with loads of space) on my way home. Maybe the flappy hi-viz vest, Bontrager Flare and reflective decals on my spd’s confused them into slowing down? I do hear confusion in their engine revs as they approach


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jul 2018)

Damn this long distance commuting lark.

Yesterday the office closed early so everyone could get home for the footy match.
So, there was nothing foR it except to cycle all the way home. A shade under 34 miles door to door, taking a slightly, quicker more direct route home. The A21 to Pratts Bottom, over the hills to Wrotham then the A20 the rest of the way. I was a bit of a sweaty mess by the time I had got home. It was warm out there.





After last nights footy excitement, I think it was still buzzing round my mind this morning as I was wide awake at 5am. So thought might as well cycle all the way back in to work this morning. Once again, taking a similar quicker more direct route, but taking in the thigh burning Star Hill up, over and down to Orpington.
At Bromley I ran into a couple of long time regular cycle commuting chums, Kev and Graham, so it was nice to chat whilst taking turns leading out along the A21 race track.





The old legs are feeling surprisingly good.


----------



## Leaway2 (12 Jul 2018)

Set off. Hmm somethings not right. A HUGE screw in the tyre. I had to use a screw driver to get it out. Got another bike out and used that. The tyre is trashed though .


----------



## si_c (12 Jul 2018)

Leaway2 said:


> Set off. Hmm somethings not right. A HUGE screw in the tyre. I had to use a screw driver to get it out. Got another bike out and used that. The tyre is trashed though .


I think it's time for a new bike. Imagine if the spare bike had also had a screw through it.


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Jul 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> Grinding uphill past a queue of slow moving traffic and this muppet's fiddling with his phone. The video captures the dialling out tone very well.
> 
> Reported and uploaded online to the police.
> 
> View attachment 418644


I'm pleased to say that a notice of intended prosecution is winging its way to this phone fiddling driver.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jul 2018)

Midday 12.5 miles in, and as I stills had a bit of energy after a 10 hour shift, I took different 16 mile to route home. 
No muppetry to report apart from a few folk not dipping their headlights until I give them a bit of full beam back from my 1100 lumen searchlight.
Works every time


----------



## I like Skol (13 Jul 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> I'm pleased to say that a notice of intended prosecution is winging its way to this phone fiddling driver.


I'm not vindictive but that pleases me too. Far too many people think they are above/beyond the law. Do the crime then do the time......


----------



## I like Skol (13 Jul 2018)

Damp commute home tonight! When was the last time that happened?

Had fun on the way in. Some nobber in a Beemer thought he would ignore the lights at a busy gridlocked junction (Just where you saw me the other night @fossyant ). He didn't seem to understand how when the lights turned to green for me I just cycled in front of him, forcing him to stop in the middle of the junction. The fact that he was the THIRD car to pass a red light didn't appear to register in his little brain, he looked very offended


----------



## Leaway2 (13 Jul 2018)

Rain!


----------



## DCBassman (13 Jul 2018)

Still sunny-ish here, although definitely getting a bit threatening!


----------



## si_c (13 Jul 2018)

Leaway2 said:


> Rain!



That's an understatement. 

Totally drenched on the way in this morning, and with there having been no rain in some time, all the diesel and oil was floating on the road surface and on the top of all the standing water. Think some might have got on my rear brake pads as the braking is someone lacking - front is fine though - disc brake cleaner time over lunch.


----------



## clf (13 Jul 2018)

Proper soaking this morning, only the 2nd or 3rd this year, not bad for a Manchester commute.


----------



## Arjimlad (13 Jul 2018)

Cheeky rain held off until ten minutes before chuck-out time, then lashed it down. I left work in lighter rain than a few minutes earlier and once north of the M5, the roads were chiefly dry. Very localised ! Bon weekend everyone.


----------



## Tom B (13 Jul 2018)

Decided to go to the shops on the way home which to avoid the traffic means going through a municipal Park. The park path is about 10ft wide where I encountered the over 60s female rounders /bowls team walking towards me looking anywhere but forwards I stopped unclipped and put my foot on the kerb. Doris deep in conversation fails to see me, fails to respond to shouts from the team and walks straight into me. Nothing I could do really.

Cries of watch where you're going where's your bell etc.

... Yup I can see how that was my fault!


----------



## Jenkins (14 Jul 2018)

Very nearly taken out in a double right hook on the way home this afternoon. 

Slow pulling away from traffic lights to allow the Ford Kuga in front to turn left and a Jag turns right from the opposite direction to follow it causing me to grab the brakes, unclip and swerve to the left in one go - stopping just in time to avoid being hit by a Ford Focus that was a couple of yards behind the Jag and had blindly followed it without looking. He came to a stop with the bumper than 6 inches from my front wheel and got a mouthfull of abuse and a suggestion of atteending the local Specsavers through the open driver's side window as I got going again.

Probably nothing to do with the football having finished less than 15 minutes previosly and all 3 cars pulling into the local supermarket car park...


----------



## I like Skol (15 Jul 2018)

Jenkins said:


> Very nearly taken out in a double right hook on the way home this afternoon.
> 
> Slow pulling away from traffic lights to allow the Ford Kuga in front to turn left and a Jag turns right from the opposite direction to follow it causing me to grab the brakes, unclip and swerve to the left in one go - stopping just in time to avoid being hit by a Ford Focus that was a couple of yards behind the Jag and had blindly followed it without looking. He came to a stop with the bumper than 6 inches from my front wheel and got a mouthfull of abuse and a suggestion of atteending the local Specsavers through the open driver's side window as I got going again.
> 
> Probably nothing to do with the football having finished less than 15 minutes previosly and all 3 cars pulling into the local supermarket car park...


Unfortunatly part & parcel of cycling on the road these days!


----------



## Jenkins (15 Jul 2018)

It's not normally that bad round here - perhaps it's just coincidence that the only two days I've experienced mass stupidity or dangerous driving in recent weeks have been on semi-final & third/fourth place play off days for England.


----------



## Lonestar (15 Jul 2018)

Jenkins said:


> It's not normally that bad round here - perhaps it's just coincidence that the only two days I've experienced mass stupidity or dangerous driving in recent weeks have been on semi-final & third/fourth place play off days for England.



Crappy this morning on my 4am commute.Idiots out and it seemed to be keeping the cops busy...

My electric bike colleague at work didn't use the electric bike today,Thought he'd give it a day off so cycled on non motorised push bike...looked dead on his feet this afternoon when he got in just as I was going home...so I quipped "battery gone flat then?" lool.

What is it with these meathead cagers? Apart from being unable to indicate or drive a car with correct working lights....if the car in front doesn't move within two nanoseconds they resort to giving a blast on the horn? This happened on the return at Limehouse and Westferry.

Oh East Lunnon what a joy.


----------



## Bazzer (16 Jul 2018)

First commute in 11 days and the term patchy rain is entirely apposite. 
Left home in the dry on dry roads, then 300 metres or so along, it started to drizzle. That stayed with me for a mile or so, before it stopped and I was back on dry roads. Three miles or so later, damp roads and once again drizzle. That lasted for about half a mile before getting back on dry roads. A few miles later and drizzle once again, but heavier and that unpleasant smell roads give off when they become wet after hot periods. "It will go away" I thought, but a couple of miles later it hadn't and I was a little soggy, so stopped to put on my rain jacket. After half a mile or so it stopped and I was back on bone dry roads, which stayed with me until just before I arrived at work, when I felt drizzle again.
Bonus was no bonehead drivers; not even an ASL abuser.


----------



## Twizit (16 Jul 2018)

What is this rain some of you speak of? Haven't seen any of it for about 6 weeks now - not complaining mind - yet another lovely sunny commute in this morning with very little wind or anything else to complain about. It's going to feel awful when normal service resumes, although looking at the forecast out for the next two weeks, nothing is changing any time soon!


----------



## si_c (16 Jul 2018)

Friday was wet. Today is wet. I'm missing summer already.



Twizit said:


> What is this rain some of you speak of? Haven't seen any of it for about 6 weeks now



Shut up. Shut up. Shut up.


----------



## Twizit (16 Jul 2018)

si_c said:


> Friday was wet. Today is wet. I'm missing summer already.
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up. Shut up. Shut up.


----------



## Threevok (16 Jul 2018)

This funny wet stuff just starting falling from the sky

Methinks someone has bought one of those Bluetooth hosepipes i've been hearing so much about


----------



## Jenkins (16 Jul 2018)

Twizit said:


> What is this rain some of you speak of? Haven't seen any of it for about 6 weeks now



Exactly the same here. Only problem is that when it finally does rain, I expect the roads are going to be dangerously slippery as all the spilt diesel, oil, etc has been building up on the surface and hasn't been washed away for all that time.


----------



## Lonestar (17 Jul 2018)

That's really strange and I don't understand it but I met more considerate drivers on the return commute yesterday than normal.It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## confusedcyclist (17 Jul 2018)

Not happy, some thug threatened to lamp me and then spat in my face before bravely driving off in a hurry this morning. What is it with these self-entitled morons. Sadly I was on my road bike this morning which hasn't got camera mounts, not that they would have picked much up other than the initial close pass as mine are not helmet mounted.

I stayed calm this time and didn't lose my rag like with the last guy. It would have ended up with one of us being arrested. Probably me after what he did. No witnesses, reg number or cam footage = no point in going to the police. Sometimes I wonder why I bother cycling. Today is one of those days.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jul 2018)

confusedcyclist said:


> Not happy, some thug threatened to lamp me and then spat in my face before bravely driving off in a hurry this morning. What is it with these self-entitled morons. Sadly I was on my road bike this morning which hasn't got camera mounts, not that they would have picked much up other than the initial close pass as mine are not helmet mounted.
> 
> I stayed calm this time and didn't lose my rag like with the last guy. It would have ended up with one of us being arrested. Probably me after what he did. No witnesses, reg number or cam footage = no point in going to the police. Sometimes I wonder why I bother cycling. Today is one of those days.




Now I can take threats of violence and abuse hurled at my direction, but being spat at, that's just farking disgusting. I certainty would have been arrested if that happened to me. I wouldn't have thought twice about lamping someone for doing that. Well done for keeping your cool. You're a better man then me.


----------



## confusedcyclist (17 Jul 2018)

I have never been a fighter by nature, but like to think I'd have a good go defending myself. However, I knew it wasn't in my best interest to have a brawl on a busy A road. Our brave fellow half heartedly opened his door and feigned getting out before spitting out his window and speeding off. I probably could have egged him on out after that as he got stuck at the next junction. But where would that have got me.


----------



## Threevok (17 Jul 2018)

First day on the 36/14 setup

That last hill is murder !!


----------



## Lonestar (17 Jul 2018)

confusedcyclist said:


> I have never been a fighter by nature, but like to think I'd have a good go defending myself. However, I knew it wasn't in my best interest to have a brawl on a busy A road. Our brave fellow half heartedly opened his door and feigned getting out before spitting out his window and speeding off. I probably could have egged him on out after that as he got stuck at the next junction. But where would that have got me.



You are a better man then me...Met the local meathead Conway flatbed driver who tooted a white car that was dithering at Westferry,,,P!%%£d me off so I inquired what that was all about but local meathead ignored me.Good thing really.Perhaps he doesn't like being delayed for two seconds.Shame they can't use their indicators as much as they us their horns.

My mates from Goldline were also at it.Apart from poor positioning outside Plaistow tube station to what I assume he was going to do a U-turn...didn't like his positioning at all as it wasn't assertive and virtually invited me to cross in front to which I didn't.

No way would I cross in front of a meathead whose probably got his foot on the accelerator.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (17 Jul 2018)

I can’t help but think that people on electric bikes are cheating

I am busting a gut in a head wind and one guy waltzes past on an unrestricted one which he can do 30 mph on


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jul 2018)

After a couple of lazy days to work and back, then a day off (that turned out busier than my actual work!) I was on the bike today. 
12 miles there and 12 back, with a visit to the bus stop library, in Overstone, to pick up a new book.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jul 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> After a couple of lazy days to work and back, then a day off (that turned out busier than my actual work!) I was on the bike today.
> 12 miles there and 12 back, with a visit to the bus stop library, in Overstone, to pick up a new book.
> 
> View attachment 419858



Don't forget the one in Holcot


----------



## Bazzer (18 Jul 2018)

Getting fed up with head wind most of the way home. Don't even get the benefit of it behind me in the morning as it usually calm/ish at dawn.

Had a pavement driver on the journey home yesterday. The scene is a main road, with a 20 mph speed limit for about a quarter of a mile, with wider pavements and humps as part of the traffic calming. There is almost always a train of slow moving traffic through the section from around 3pm and yesterday afternoon was no exception. A car two vehicles in front of me indicated it was to turn right and shortly after comes to a halt as its way is blocked by a couple of cars coming the opposite way. After quite literally 2 or 3 seconds, the driver in front decides he has waited long enough and mounts the pavement with the whole of his car and undertakes the right turning car, only to rejoin the train of slow moving traffic. 

I await Greater Manchester Police's response with interest.


----------



## Genau (18 Jul 2018)

In a refreshing change, the westbound, eastern end of Kensington High Street was free-flowing last night because, unusually, there wasn't a cabbie parked up narrowing the already narrow section before the junction with Kensington Church Street and forcing two lanes of traffic to merge into one lane. Strange how the council thinks the much broader stretch of the road further on isn't wide enough to fit in a cycle lane but they are quite relaxed about taxis using the narrow, congested bit to park up, have a fag, polish their cars (as I saw one doing last week).

Meanwhile, past Olympia heading into Hammersmith a pedestrian used his phone to film a pavement rider whilst giving a very loud and forceful voiceover. He wasn't happy. I share his disdain for pavement riders but he was giving the impression that he might be the sort of person who shouts at lamp posts.


----------



## Tin Pot (18 Jul 2018)

Happy Birthday Tin Pot.


----------



## Threevok (18 Jul 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> Happy Birthday Tin Pot.
> View attachment 419870



Oh dear 

HB @Tin Pot 

Hope you get a single speed for your birthday


----------



## confusedcyclist (18 Jul 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> Happy Birthday Tin Pot.
> View attachment 419870


Game over!


----------



## C R (18 Jul 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> Happy Birthday Tin Pot.
> View attachment 419870


Ouch, hopefully no damage to you.


----------



## Bazzer (18 Jul 2018)

The like is for your birthday, not the broken derailleur.


----------



## Tin Pot (18 Jul 2018)

Thanks peeps. What can you do eh? Managed to call a cab out to “the middle of nowhere” as described by the the post office owner, so i should get to work some time this morning.

And I’ve bought two cakes while I’m here


----------



## C R (18 Jul 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> Thanks peeps. What can you do eh? Managed to call a cab out to “the middle of nowhere” as described by the the post office owner, so i should get to work some time this morning.
> 
> And I’ve bought two cakes while I’m here


If you have a chain tool you could always try and improvise a single speed ...


----------



## rivers (18 Jul 2018)

First commute in after my epic 150 mile ride on Sunday. My legs were not happy with me.


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Jul 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> Happy Birthday Tin Pot.
> View attachment 419870



What happened, did the jockey wheel screw come out?


----------



## Arjimlad (18 Jul 2018)

Happy birthday @Tin Pot may your derailleurs be forever blessed in future.

Had a blast into work this morning & managed a PR on a bit of road I've ridden more than 670 times before. At the moment I seem to be chasing PRs set when I used my phone to record rides on Strava, and when I was a little younger. So it felt great to hit this one !


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jul 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Don't forget the one in Holcot


That one is on my extended commute. 
Great use of an old phone box


----------



## Maverick Goose (18 Jul 2018)

confusedcyclist said:


> Not happy, some thug threatened to lamp me and then spat in my face before bravely driving off in a hurry this morning. What is it with these self-entitled morons. Sadly I was on my road bike this morning which hasn't got camera mounts, not that they would have picked much up other than the initial close pass as mine are not helmet mounted.
> 
> I stayed calm this time and didn't lose my rag like with the last guy. It would have ended up with one of us being arrested. Probably me after what he did. No witnesses, reg number or cam footage = no point in going to the police. Sometimes I wonder why I bother cycling. Today is one of those days.


Sorry to hear that-just hang in there!


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jul 2018)

Just back home from a slightly extended commute. 12 miles there, 14 back. 
No wind, and reasonably mild apart from a couple of frost hollows I go through. Decidedly nippy for 50 yards or so!!
No muppetry to report, happily.


----------



## BromyG (19 Jul 2018)

Usually nothing to report on my commutes, but unusually got shouted at this morning going around Trafalgar Square by a tour bus driver, 'Wot you cut me up for?!'. The answer, though he wouldn't have heard it, was that I wasn't going to stay where I was and get crushed between the Boris bus turning left and his huge double-decker which was cutting off my only means of escape!


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Jul 2018)

Stopped to help a fellow rider with a puncture today, someone I've been nodding to for a year or two as he flies past in the opposite direction.

He had three "snakebite" pinch punctures having gone over a pothole. I've never seen three in one go !


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Jul 2018)

Reported another mobile-phone fiddling twerp from last night's commute home.

He was drifting towards the kerb in slow-moving traffic in a large twincab SUV.

Didn't notice the cyclists passing (gingerly) on his left until he saw my camera recording him using his handheld phone. He didn't want to chat about it so perhaps the police might get his attention.


----------



## clippetydoodah (19 Jul 2018)

Lovely morning, and day 3 of my commutes, 120 miles by the end of today.
It's been a nice week, except for a couple of small issues. This morning I had
a narrow miss with a Collie. Not the dogs fault of course. I was doing about 16 mph
down a shared, wide path, when said Collie wanders into my path. I had to slam on and
nearly went over the bars. As I passed the owner I suggested that she wasn't in control of
her dog. She wasn't as the lead was round her neck, and the dog was about 20ft away from her.
She didn't even shout it. Her response was that I shouldn't have been going so fast, and people
on horses and walkers use the path. The path doesn't have a speed limit as far as I know.
She failed to take any responsibility for the near miss. I am a dog lover and would have
been upset if I'd hit the poor pooch. I mean, it wasn't as if she couldn't see me with my
front light blinking away, she was too busy talking to her friend. Still no harm done.

Last night I nearly got rolled into at a junction. Car edging out and I guess he didn't
see me. It drew a gasp from a fellow cyclist behind me. The driver was oblivious.


----------



## Bazzer (19 Jul 2018)

Bazzer said:


> Getting fed up with head wind most of the way home. Don't even get the benefit of it behind me in the morning as it usually calm/ish at dawn.
> 
> Had a pavement driver on the journey home yesterday. The scene is a main road, with a 20 mph speed limit for about a quarter of a mile, with wider pavements and humps as part of the traffic calming. There is almost always a train of slow moving traffic through the section from around 3pm and yesterday afternoon was no exception. A car two vehicles in front of me indicated it was to turn right and shortly after comes to a halt as its way is blocked by a couple of cars coming the opposite way. After quite literally 2 or 3 seconds, the driver in front decides he has waited long enough and mounts the pavement with the whole of his car and undertakes the right turning car, only to rejoin the train of slow moving traffic.
> 
> I await Greater Manchester Police's response with interest.



I know it's bad form to respond to one's own post, but it seems acceptable to Greater Manchester police, for a car to undertake another by driving on a pavement. 

On a more positive note, in preparation for when the sunny days stop, I have just picked up an Altura waterproof jacket for less than £25.


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Jul 2018)

clippetydoodah said:


> Lovely morning, and day 3 of my commutes, 120 miles by the end of today.
> It's been a nice week, except for a couple of small issues. This morning I had
> a narrow miss with a Collie. Not the dogs fault of course. I was doing about 16 mph
> down a shared, wide path, when said Collie wanders into my path. I had to slam on and
> ...



You were going to fast. Shared paths have an advisory limit of 5mph i believe but given that it is shared I think you know you were going to fast.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Jul 2018)

Beautiful start to the day - the sun was just burning off the mist leaving a thin layer over the fields around Gulphur Road which you rode through down to the duck pond where it cleared so you were looking up at the underside of the mist layer at the bottom of the road. Disturbed a Buzzard perched in a roadside tree on the way back up the other side of the slope. Then the weird sight of yet more mist in the mouth of the River Deben where it followed a shingle spit jutting out into the otherwise clear North Sea.

Slight breeze for the return leg, but it didn't stop me extending the commute with a trip out to Newbourne & Brightwell. 15 miles in, 28 miles home!


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Jul 2018)

1:59:51 46.36km +630m


----------



## Leaway2 (20 Jul 2018)

I was getting changed this morning and I have started to develop tan lines. In Manchester! Barely visible but I can see them.


----------



## si_c (20 Jul 2018)

Leaway2 said:


> I was getting changed this morning and I have started to develop tan lines. In Manchester! Barely visible but I can see them.


Fake news clearly.


----------



## C R (20 Jul 2018)

si_c said:


> Fake news clearly.


It does happen, my sister got sunburn in Platt Fields Park while taking our wedding photos, 18 years ago on Sunday.


----------



## Threevok (20 Jul 2018)

Leaway2 said:


> I was getting changed this morning and I have started to develop tan lines. In Manchester! Barely visible but I can see them.



I suspect that's probably smoke damage, more than a tan


----------



## si_c (20 Jul 2018)

Threevok said:


> I suspect that's probably smoke damage, more than a tan


----------



## Dec66 (20 Jul 2018)

Bad one in Dulwich Village tonight; moped rider lying on the floor with lots of people round him. I didn't see any incident, or indeed a trashed moped, but he was lying on the floor with someone taking a pulse.

Can't find anything on the local news, I pray to God he's ok.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jul 2018)

Pleasant commute in yesterday middayish, then luckily (?) finished at midnight so avoided closing time in the few pubs I pass on the way home. 
Slightly longer route home as I was wide awake and enjoying the cool of the nighttime ride. Home by 01:30.
12 miles there, 16 back. 






Nice cold Guinness once I’d locked the bike away


----------



## Lonestar (23 Jul 2018)

si_c said:


> Fake news clearly.



Could be road grit.I thought I had a tan...Turned out it was crap from the cars.Soon remedied when I had a wash.


----------



## Bazzer (23 Jul 2018)

The rain god was in a frivolous mood this morning: 
Jacket on for a few miles, 
Jacket off for a few miles.
Jacket on for a few miles
Jacket off for a few miles.
Then tried to get me to put it back on again just before arriving at work, but I was just too quick. 

No idea what has been happening at the Peel Green sewage treatment plant, near the Trafford Centre. It could be smelt from 2 miles away and was almost vomit inducing.


----------



## gaijintendo (23 Jul 2018)

Good dose of headwind today.

Also considering ordering a blunter chainring.


----------



## C R (23 Jul 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> Good dose of headwind today.
> 
> Also considering ordering a blunter chainring.
> View attachment 420677


What about a ring guard?


----------



## gaijintendo (23 Jul 2018)

C R said:


> What about a ring guard?


I hadn't considered that, as I have seen one for Tiagra kit. I am very vaguely toying with sticking a single narrow wide up front bodged on the double, and maybe could incorporate it then...


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jul 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> Good dose of headwind today.
> 
> Also considering ordering a blunter chainring.
> View attachment 420677


But how did you do that? 
In all my years of cycling I have never managed to do that. Chainring tattoo yes, actual cuts, no.


----------



## si_c (23 Jul 2018)

ianrauk said:


> But how did you do that?
> In all my years of cycling I have never managed to do that. Chainring tattoo yes, actual cuts, no.


I've done it once. In mitigation, I was drunk.


----------



## gaijintendo (23 Jul 2018)

si_c said:


> I've done it once. In mitigation, I was drunk.


@ianrauk I don't remember doing it. I only noticed at work... and I didn't have Bailey's in my cereal today...


----------



## confusedcyclist (23 Jul 2018)

Abuse from motorists seems to be at an all time high this summer. Sun gone to their heads, the lots of em.

Asshat older man in Audi blasting horn at me for being in primary position at a narrow section of road with cars parked either side. No mate, the horn is for situations where you are in immediate and present danger from other motorists only and not for stating your total-all-encompassed (imaginary) claim to the road. You Pillock!

I slowed right down after the second long blast of the horn, you know, just to wind this toss pot up. He was going nowhere and I certainly wasn't in a hurry!


----------



## Jenkins (23 Jul 2018)

Being on the late shift this week means leaving for work at midday(ish). After today's heat I'm sorely tempted to use the car just to get a few minutes of ice cold air conditioning   

Failing that it's leave a bit earlier, take the Giant flat bar and ride slower.


----------



## Leaway2 (24 Jul 2018)

Jenkins said:


> I'm sorely tempted to use the car



Move away from the dark side, come back to the light.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Jul 2018)

Leaway2 said:


> Move away from the dark side, come back to the light.


Dont worry, as it's only a 10 minute or so drive to work, the air conditioning won't really have time to get working properly, so I will be taking the leave earlier and ride slower option.


----------



## Sixmile (24 Jul 2018)

Another drive and cycle commute for me this morning. I'd rather not use the car but I had to lift a few 20kg bags and a gallon of latex from the builders merchants and my backpack was already full.


----------



## Lonestar (24 Jul 2018)

confusedcyclist said:


> Abuse from motorists seems to be at an all time high this summer. Sun gone to their heads, the lots of em.
> 
> Asshat older man in Audi blasting horn at me for being in primary position at a narrow section of road with cars parked either side. No mate, the horn is for situations where you are in immediate and present danger from other motorists only and not for stating your total-all-encompassed (imaginary) claim to the road. You Pillock!
> 
> I slowed right down after the second long blast of the horn, you know, just to wind this toss pot up. He was going nowhere and I certainly wasn't in a hurry!



Not so much me but they seem to be blasting each other more....Also shocking behaviour from a motorist down the aptly named Cemetery Road who couldn't wait for a Learner driver to move so gave a blast of the horn also.Motorists STOP BULLYING.


----------



## Moodyman (24 Jul 2018)

Stopped at the side of the road this morning to adjust my shoe strap.

Unbeknown to me there was another cyclist a little behind me. She stopped to ask if I was ok. It was a lovely moment...a fellow pedaller looking out for another.


----------



## Bazzer (24 Jul 2018)

Lonestar said:


> Not so much me but they seem to be blasting each other more....Also shocking behaviour from a motorist down the aptly named Cemetery Road who couldn't wait for a Learner driver to move so gave a blast of the horn also.Motorists STOP BULLYING.



Had one last night at an awkward road junction, where it is necessary to take the lane to save being left hooked by drivers failing to indicate. Sometimes you just get a funny feeling about what someone is going to do and sure enough he considered I wasn't moving forward fast enough and he hit his horn. That just brings out the Mr Awkward in me.


----------



## Lonestar (24 Jul 2018)

Ah,failing to indicate,that old chestnut.

I have an arch enemy (not really I'm just wary).Goldline.Probably about as bad as other cab companies or pre-booked.


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Jul 2018)

22 miles up the Old Gloucester Road to Leyhill this morning, then down the A38 to Alveston, off to Tockington then up through Lower Almondsbury to work. Really rather lovely and not too hot. Had to leave home at about 0720 without breakfast.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1726289815

I must do this more often !


----------



## Sixmile (25 Jul 2018)

Another short commute for me this morning (6 miles) but still great to get out for a short while. I spotted a cyclist up ahead about a mile in and thought it looked like my bike mechanic mate on his way to work in CRC but I'd never seen him anywhere near this particular area on my time commuting. Turns out it was him so a good yarn and good company for the rest of the way, not to mention plenty of_ 'I've a wee problem with...'_ and some_ 'Would you be able to take a look at..'_, all bike related before anyone starts!


----------



## humboldt (25 Jul 2018)

Had a marginally later start than usual as I'm covering a different shift. Dear god it was hot; even the linen shirt was barely helping. Much preferring the days when I have to come in early and I get the comparative coolness of pre-08:00 air (naturally I feel the opposite in winter when it's still dark and gloomy). 

Sadly all the places in our shed were taken when I got in so I had to lock up at the public stands and was getting saddle theft anxiety, since I'm well aware we get bike thieves slouching around on our road. Then again the shed is feeling less and less secure lately: they only have wheel bender racks inside, there's recently been some idiot forgetting to lock the door and the other day I was grumbling to myself about how stiff the lock was feeling and realised I'd managed to unlock it with my front door key!


----------



## Darren Jeffrey (25 Jul 2018)

Close pass by a blonde female driving a white BMW this afternoon on the ride home. She couldn't be bothered waiting the two seconds it took for the bus coming the other way to pass before she went past me safely.

Managed to perpetuate at least three stereotypes in one manoeuvre. Impressive!!!!!!!


----------



## HLaB (25 Jul 2018)

Got draughted for 5 miles this morning on the busway after which the bloke finally caught I think that I was on a wee ring session maintaining a circa 90 rpm cadence and not speed, so 18-20mph on the flat would fall to 15-17mph on drags. After that I settled into a more comfortable HR of around 75% which was my original target, it was a bit high before hand when I was too busy watching him rather than the computer.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jul 2018)

12 mile midday ride in and midnight ride home, spoiled only by a snakebite p*ncture, at a quarter to one, a couple of miles from home.. And I thought I knew all the potholes on my regular commute!!







10 minute job, with mozzies buzzing around me, CO2 pumpup and on my way...


----------



## Bazzer (26 Jul 2018)

At 5.15 it was cool enough in the countryside for a light jacket, just to stamp on the wind chill. But I could feel the temperature rising gradually as the suburbs gave way to the city environs, so that by the end of the journey, even taking it steady I was rather toasty.


----------



## dhd.evans (26 Jul 2018)

First things first, i'm fine. Secondly, if you smell shoot everywhere you go check your shoes (this is referring to me and my cycling style).

Coming up the inside of stationary traffic and parallel to a car that suddenly pulls to go left without mirrorcheck or signal. Over the wing and bonnet and onto my shoulder. I am scuffed, bruised and scraped but otherwise intact. My good bike's good front wheel is toast, the carbon forks are questionable and the handlebars are minced into an s-shape. 

Driver shaken up as well. Has offered to pay for damages but given the front wheel alone costs ~£200 on it's todd i feel we'll be proceeding down the insurance route. I told the driver it happens although they kept apologising profusely. Honestly, it's the risk i took going up the inside so i'll live with it. The driver took the risk turning without checking mirrors or signals and we all ended up in a mess. Police attended, took details and i have an incident number so the insurance can fire through it.

So, on the singlespeed today


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jul 2018)

Damn. Sorry to hear that @dhd.evans I hope the driver does the right thing and if not, the insurance quickly and correctly settles.
One thing I learnt a long time ago is to not undertake stationary traffic. I had exactly the same thing happen to me. However sometimes you do have to and in that case, not at any sort of speed.
Glad to hear you're not badly hurt.


----------



## Sixmile (26 Jul 2018)

Hope you get everything sorted amicably!

I'd a very close call yesterday afternoon, closest in a long while. I was doing probably 22mph with the wind behind me. Cars are as always, dotted up the footpath along the 30mph city road. I'm sitting in the middle of the left lane, see sense flashing away when an Audi pulls slowly off the kerb into my path blocking my way. I didn't have any time to shoulder check to pull out into the right lane as it's a busy road. I locked the brakes, back tyre skidding with me shouting a 'woah, woah' as I was sure I was into it. He/she didn't react, just kept slowly driving off as a driver beside me acknowledged how close it had been. I had some juice in the air horn so it got a few sharp blasts, but still, nothing.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jul 2018)

@dhd.evans Ouch! Good that plod attended otherwise people get selective memory about their liability..


----------



## dhd.evans (26 Jul 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> @dhd.evans Ouch! Good that plod attended otherwise people get selective memory about their liability..



All on helmet cam anyway - it's not cut and dried as @ianrauk says filtering up the inside is inherently dangerous (lesson learned this time for me!) but given the 50/50 element said driver pulled across without checking mirrors or signals on. Should be easy enough to sort out


----------



## biking_fox (26 Jul 2018)

Best wishes for a smooth claim!

Such a lovely evening that I extended my usual ride past even my normal 'long' route home. Manchester city centre out along the Ashton cannal, right on the Peak forest (really lovely apart from the weird corkscrew bridges to change sides) cut down through Bredbury and Reddish to pick the fLoop home. 20miles. Won't do it every day, but fine riding. Would have been even better if I'd thought to carry some water with me instead of a heavier than usual rucksack!


----------



## Bazzer (26 Jul 2018)

@dhd.evans to repeat what has been said up thread, I hope it gets sorted quickly and that you are not too sore tomorrow. I hate nearside filtering for a host of reasons, but as @ianrauk says, sometimes you have to.


----------



## clf (26 Jul 2018)

Were you in a cycle lane filtering? I don't like doing it, I try and go down the middle when I can, but rush hour you don't always have the choice.


----------



## Sixmile (26 Jul 2018)

I passed a van this morning with 'Carbon Clean Solutions' or something on the back and sides, only for the diesel van to be parked up idling away. I thought it was quite ironic.


----------



## Arjimlad (26 Jul 2018)

Not quite from today's, but these three are getting notices of intended prosecution, which I think is fair enough. The mobile phone fiddlers were all moving at slow speed in queuing traffic, but moving nevertheless. The van overtook on a bend but I could see the oncoming Passat who had to take evasive action.

One at a time..


----------



## Lonestar (26 Jul 2018)

Ha!!!! and on mobile phone zombies...The sit up and beg bike guy at the Stamford Street/Blackfriars junction (on the return commute) MGIF of traffic...So I stick behind a car in the LH turn lane.So lights change ...I catch up with Mr beg quite easily but he's only cycling one handed because his right hand is faffing about with a mobile phone while in quite heavy traffic.What a moron.Trying to cross into my turning at work (this morning) and Mr Pedestrian is too interested in his mobile phone than actually check if it's safe to cross.I really do not understand people sometimes.

Too many mobile phone zombies.

Liked your post @Arjimlad for the fact that you are reporting those.

Scary that so many drivers flout the law for what reason I really don't understand.


----------



## hennbell (26 Jul 2018)

first road bike incident in 3 years. Was riding on a brand new multi user path I was approaching an elderly lady and her 2 small dogs. She was using a retractable leash to "control" them. I slowed to less than walking place to pass her one of the dogs moved towards me. I came of the fresh pavement to avoid the dog. I instinctual tried to turned back on the the pavement and fell over. Lost some skin as I was protecting the carbon fiber but no real damages. 
My major mistake was to slow down so much, I lost a lot of stability going so slow.


----------



## Arjimlad (26 Jul 2018)

hennbell said:


> first road bike incident in 3 years. Was riding on a brand new multi user path I was approaching an elderly lady and her 2 small dogs. She was using a retractable leash to "control" them. I slowed to less than walking place to pass her one of the dogs moved towards me. I came of the fresh pavement to avoid the dog. I instinctual tried to turned back on the the pavement and fell over. Lost some skin as I was protecting the carbon fiber but no real damages.
> My major mistake was to slow down so much, I lost a lot of stability going so slow.


Bad luck, heal well and I hope that the dogs may be better controlled in future?


----------



## dhd.evans (27 Jul 2018)

Single speed 4 lyf:






Dropped the Good Bike into the shop this morning. Many sharp intakes of breath regarding price. Methinks the driver is in for a shock.


----------



## Sixmile (27 Jul 2018)

I just love how flexible travelling by bike is. I rode in 18miles to work yesterday then my wife decides we need to hit IKEA after I finish work, so 5 miles got me there, got the (ridiculously expensive) tap, then bike onto the roof and we drove back towards home. I was meeting some friends at a local football match, so bike off the roof and locked up outside the ground, wife drove home and then I cycled back 8 miles after the game. Such a mild night last night, it would've been rude to drive!



dhd.evans said:


> Dropped the Good Bike into the shop this morning. Many sharp intakes of breath regarding price. Methinks the driver is in for a shock.



They're probably thinking, worse case scenario the bike is a right off, sure there's new Apollo's in Halfords for £190.


----------



## dhd.evans (27 Jul 2018)

Sixmile said:


> They're probably thinking, worse case scenario the bike is a right off, sure there's new Apollo's in Halfords for £190.



Nooooooo!


----------



## stoatsngroats (27 Jul 2018)

A very rare commute for me, first this year I think!
12 miles to work, a very quiet 4.5 miles to the group cycle-to-work meeting point, 4.5 back to work and an early departure for home. Thunder and rain were starting at 3.15pm, but I was undeterred and looking forward to being homeward bound.
It was warm, with spots of rain as I left work, but I decided to take a slightly longer route home, making 14 miles,so a total of 35 for the day.
Similar distance tomorrow hopefully, on the closed roads of London, just for the fun of it!


----------



## 13 rider (27 Jul 2018)

Got slightly wet coming home it's was very pleasant


----------



## Lonestar (27 Jul 2018)

Same old same old on commute in.Glad to get off of CS 2.Not my favourite time for commuting in the rush hour...Same coming back on mainly on the CS 3 and much better after Limehouse....Cemetery Road again...Crossed into Odessa Road and the road was closed off by the Police so had to divert to Dames Road...I hope it's nothing serious but the cops were searching for something in the road and there were a few people around watching and a police van blocking the road...Seemed to be a lot of boy racers around all of a sudden and I didn't like the atmosphere around there and dodgy driving.Glad to get home...didn't like that one bit.This happened just after 7pm.


----------



## HLaB (27 Jul 2018)

Sixmile said:


> They're probably thinking, worse case scenario the bike is a right off, sure there's new Apollo's in Halfords for £190.


When I was tooken out I gave them a bill for less than that as it was a cheap viking fixie and I only wanted back on the road ASAP. 
They baulked at the price as they thought it was awfully expensive and decided to go through their insurance instead.


----------



## Jenkins (28 Jul 2018)

Hottest, most humid weather that I've ever experienced on the ride in this afternoon. Felt like peddaling through treacle.

Then on the way home this evening the heavens opened with the most impressive light & sound show as an accompaniment. The rain was so heavy that visibility was just a few yards with the water forming rivers in the road where they weren't completely flooded. Brilliant fun as it was still in the low 20s°C and the rain was weirdly warm.

I've now got 9 days off work and, with any luck, the shoes should have dried out by then (dedicated commuting pair).


----------



## Lonestar (28 Jul 2018)

hennbell said:


> first road bike incident in 3 years. Was riding on a brand new multi user path I was approaching an elderly lady and her 2 small dogs. She was using a retractable leash to "control" them. I slowed to less than walking place to pass her one of the dogs moved towards me. I came of the fresh pavement to avoid the dog. I instinctual tried to turned back on the the pavement and fell over. Lost some skin as I was protecting the carbon fiber but no real damages.
> My major mistake was to slow down so much, I lost a lot of stability going so slow.



I had one near Blackfirars bridge a few years ago (on black Friday 2015)...Had to turn into Lavington Street because I was diverted off of my usual Sumner Street by road works...Just as I'm about to cross a pedestrian (she disappeared a bit sharpish I noticed)crosses without looking...so I slow down to about 3mph and my front tyre slips and i'm off...Newington's law of gravity had taken over...Old man comes up to help and I go into one saying " flipping pedestrians never bother to look",To say I was a bit irritated with my latest confrontation with the tarmac was an understatement...I think the bloke was quite shocked as my usual manners went out of the window.I think he did ask if I was ok which was a bit of a stupid question but yes I know he was just trying to be helpful...Still it's funny now but it wasn't,then.

Lavington Street is a strange layout as it has a raised like kerb that crosses from the pavement on one side to the pavement on the other side.That kerby bit is what I slipped on at a 45 degree angle in the damp but I should never have gone down.

I've just looked it up on google maps and it looks like they have done that bit of road up.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jul 2018)

Allegedly the hottest day of the year, so I left early for my 12 mile commute, 






so I had time to stop for a cool down 

Expecting a soaking on the way home, I’d packed my waterproof jacket. 
Nope, bone dry 
As I was on my CX, I took a longer 25 mile route via Pitsford Res off-road trail. 






Holidays for a couple of weeks now, so back to leisure & pleasure rides for a while!


----------



## Serge (28 Jul 2018)

Interesting commute today. Nearly blown off the road on the way in and nearly drowned on the way home.


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Jul 2018)

It was a bit damp this weekend for sure -I knew I was in for a wet one with both Kendal Calling and the Penrith show being on !


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jul 2018)

Had this obstruction to deal with this morning


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jul 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Had this obstruction to deal with this morning
> 
> View attachment 421809


Bushwhacked!!


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jul 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Bushwhacked!!



it's been getting lower and lower over the last 10 days


----------



## Sixmile (31 Jul 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Had this obstruction to deal with this morning
> 
> View attachment 421809



That's some flag pole you have on your bike though!


----------



## 13 rider (31 Jul 2018)

Got properly wet this morning not pleasant but not cold . Not fully back into the routine after holidays had no spare kit at work so damp shorts on homeward leg


----------



## Bazzer (31 Jul 2018)

Very pleasant ride in this morning. Just the right temperature. Only spoilt by a pedestrian not looking as she decided to cross the road with her dogs, from behind a transit van and without looking. Luckily I was positioned in the middle of the road and just managed to avoid the face of one of the dogs, which was on one of those stupid reel leashes.
Bonus during the day was being told by GMP that registered owner of a red light ignoring taxi is to be contacted for the name of the driver for a NIP.


----------



## HLaB (31 Jul 2018)

A bit of a damp start but luckily I missed the worst of the overnight storms and just got more wet from beneath. A couple of SMIDSY's on my commute (well the second was SINBBLA) but I was able to anticipate them and position my self so I had a get out, so it was no drama. Lol what was annoying was my HR strap fail tonight so I had to do the mid commute training session on feel and I feel I didn't do enough


----------



## KneesUp (1 Aug 2018)

Regular commuters will be aware of 'the car to be wary of' - the one you spot in traffic and make a mental note to pay particular attention to. There isn't one every day, but this morning there was a car that set of all kinds of warnings: it wasn't a car I'd seen before, it was a car that was designed to be flash rather than practical (one of the Jaguar coupes), but more importantly it was one designed to be flash 20 years ago, and the owner was presumably hoping that a few litres of wax polish and an illegally spaced number plate would mean no-one noticed. And the driver was wearing sunglasses despite it not being that sunny. As I said, quite a lot of 'flags' there that the car might not be driven in the most courteous manner. A further warning came when he overtook me without leaving _quite_enough room approaching a traffic queue even though he was literally only ahead for about 10 yards. He then tried to overtake me at a point both where the road narrows anyway, and when there was another car waiting to turn right. There was a certain amount of engine revving as he aborted. I was now definitely keeping a track of where he was.

He overtook me when the road widened but I could see up ahead that he'd had to stop at some lights, and was behind a Beetle convertible. Him in his big flash Jaguar. He then realised that the bus lane wasn't active, so he swapped into the bus lane, but when the lights changed the Beetle driver reacted and he didn't, so the Beetle was still in front of him. The Beetle wasn't being driven aggressively, the driver just moved normally when the lights changed. I can only assume Jag-war man was fiddling with something and didn't notice them change. He did not like that at all. He really did not like it. There was a fair amount of gesticulating out of the window, which he had down anyway, presumably so people could see how amazingly cool he looked in his Matalan sunglasses in his 20 year old Jaguar, or because the air-conditioning doesn't work. When the traffic going the other way allowed he overtook the Beetle, then stopped in the road directly in front of it so he could get out and have a good shout and arm-wave. Because nothing underlines how much being upset about beaten at the lights by someone driving a car with an engine half the size of yours is about ego, and not saving time, than stopping as soon as possible and spending time looking like an angry Bez in the middle of a main road.

As I got near to them I heard the phrase "... again and I'll f*ckin' ram yer ... " "Nice chap", I thought. "He'd definitely behave the same if it was a rough-arsed builder in a panel van, rather than a young woman in a Beetle" "Calm down mate", I shouted (wondering why it's the norm that males call each other mate when they don't know each other, and in fact all I knew about this chap was that he was behaving like an eejit) "She was in front of you. Just get on with it" He then directed his attention at me, although I didn't hear what he said in reply as I'd decided that given the evidence, I'd be best off nipping down the little shortcut just a little further up because there was no way he could follow in his car.

Some people are just temperamentally unsuited to having a driving licence.


----------



## Tin Pot (1 Aug 2018)

Beautiful morning - now I have a GoPro I must film some of the best bits. View from Ide Hill into the misty valleys, sunshine across the fields as the birds take flight, darkened roads through the trees, and so on.

66km +997m (!), 3hrs.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Aug 2018)

The tree that was blocking my path yesterday has a tree surgeon in attendance so hopefully tonight it should be clear to go


----------



## Lonestar (1 Aug 2018)

biggs682 said:


> The tree that was blocking my path yesterday has a tree surgeon in attendance so hopefully tonight it should be clear to go



You need a fat bike,mate.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Aug 2018)

Lonestar said:


> You need a fat bike,mate.



noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Lonestar (1 Aug 2018)

biggs682 said:


> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## gaijintendo (2 Aug 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> Two close passes today from the same driver. We supposedly passed each other a few more times according to her... when we both arrived at work.
> 
> We live nearby, we work nearby... We are what should vaguely constitute members of a community.
> 
> ...



Another close pass from the same driver today. Perhaps it wasn't the proximity, because the camera doesn't really reflect the experience, but they overtook on a small side road, as it narrowed for a zebra crossing.

More of the same malice, and again, I can't understand the lack of patience. In thirty seconds we were both parked up...


----------



## dhd.evans (2 Aug 2018)

Now i'm sheepish after my off last week but someone please tell me this guy is in the wrong...


----------



## humboldt (2 Aug 2018)

He came close to giving you a whack with his back end with the way he moved across you which was thoughtless _but _seems he was actually going straight on so I'm not convinced he needed to give a signal?


----------



## dhd.evans (2 Aug 2018)

humboldt said:


> He came close to giving you a whack with his back end with the way he moved across you which was thoughtless _but _seems he was actually going straight on so I'm not convinced he needed to give a signal?



That's what i thought until i caught up and then he said he'd been trying to turn left into the shops!


----------



## C R (2 Aug 2018)

Getting into the car park of the estate where I work I was following a BMW. She went into a parking space to the right, where I thought she was going to park, but immediately reversed across the path without looking, to park in the space to the left. Luckily my brakes are good, and I was going quite slow. I don't think she even noticed she had nearly flattened me. Have emailed site management asking them to remind people to look where they are going.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Aug 2018)

dhd.evans said:


> That's what i thought until i caught up and then he said he'd been trying to turn left into the shops!




Being honest with you. I wouldn't have put myself in the position you found yourself in. 
I would have tucked in behind the van. 
This doesn't excuse the fact he didn't indicate, but it looks like you were in his blind spot.


----------



## humboldt (2 Aug 2018)

dhd.evans said:


> That's what i thought until i caught up and then he said he'd been trying to turn left into the shops!


Oh is that what he's saying? My work PC speakers are terrible. Then yes, if he wanted to stop there he should have indicated once he'd got across the junction, but you probably would have had the same situation since he didn't seem to see you anyway.


----------



## Threevok (2 Aug 2018)

For the last two weeks, I have been behind a fellow commuter, riding a full suspension MTB. 

We both use a soft verge on a very busy road, and filter out into traffic shortly before it ends, short of a roundabout.

I have a mirror that I use to wait for a gap, before I pull out into trafiic. However, this bloke has none and doesn't even look before he pulls out.

I fear for this guy's safety


----------



## jahlive905 (2 Aug 2018)

Absolute prick of a driver on my way up Jamaica Road this morning. The lights are green, I'm in the bike lane, he's in the right hand lane. No-one's in the left lane.







I'm going straight, he decides to indicate right at the last moment and turns into the junction and I miss him by a whisker. Good thing I changed my brake pads last night. I might have dropped the c-bomb. A bit ashamed in case there were any kids about. Sorry.


----------



## clippetydoodah (2 Aug 2018)

first commute for 10 days. Pretty quiet. However I am becoming increasingly more
annoyed by dog walkers with extending, or no leads. They seem to either have little or
no control over their dogs, and if they are on a lead it's right across the entire path.
I might just start taking a pair of scissors with me, snip and run.


----------



## HLaB (2 Aug 2018)

dhd.evans said:


> That's what i thought until i caught up and then he said he'd been trying to turn left into the shops!


That's what I thought he was intending to do. Technically you were more right and he 'doesnae know what he's talking about' but you would have been the one hurt if he followed through (thankfully he saw you and didn't). If you expect muppets to pull in/out of things like shops/ petrol stations it makes life easier IMO and faster for you.


----------



## Spoons47 (2 Aug 2018)

I agree with the dog walking problem. Most pathways have signs warning cyclists to be respectful. What about a sign saying “keep your dogs under control” !!


----------



## C R (3 Aug 2018)

Just about half a mile before I get home there is a stretch of straight road with a 40 speed limit finishing at a roundabout. This road is used as a rat run, and is busy at rush hour. Before the roundabout there is a Nursery on the right.

On the way home last night moron no 1 overtook me about 100m from the entrance to the nursery, and immediately indicated right to turn into the nursery. As there were cars coming the other way they had to stop in the lane to wait for a gap in the traffic. As I started slowing down moron no 2 starts to overtake me, and then suddenly realises that moron no is stopped waiting. I had half expected this to happen, so had reduced speed and moron no 2 managed to get back to the lane without hitting me or being hit by the oncoming traffic. Luckily for them moron no 1 managed to move across by now and they didn't hit them either.

Nothing happened, but it could have been quite serious, and all for the sake of saving a few seconds.


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Aug 2018)

Raining again, woohoo! Off to work in half an hour, luckily I have a spare jacket with me. Ride safe, y'all!


----------



## ianrauk (3 Aug 2018)

I think it's going to be one of the hottest commutes home this afternoon. It's absolutely sweltering here in SE London.


----------



## Tin Pot (3 Aug 2018)

I bailed on the bike from tiredness, and having sat through this heat I’m glad I did. I am sweltering. Roads were pretty empty this morning (car).


----------



## Threevok (3 Aug 2018)

Quite cool here in South Wales, and it was trying to drizzle on the way to work.


----------



## confusedcyclist (3 Aug 2018)

Pretty cool here in Bradford, don't envy you guys in the SE. Cool ride in. Wish I brought the panniers equipped commuter instead of the road racing bike, because it's going to heat up this afternoon and sweaty back will kick in!


----------



## ianrauk (3 Aug 2018)

ianrauk said:


> I think it's going to be one of the hottest commutes home this afternoon. It's absolutely sweltering here in SE London.


....and it proved to be so. Hot hot hot out there.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Aug 2018)

Bust a spoke this morning, so went home and jumped on the Sirrus. Makes a nice change being on the hybrid.

Took the wheel into the LBS, will get it back tomorrow if I'm back in time from my ride with @13 rider (We should be we are going early enough )


----------



## Threevok (3 Aug 2018)

Big car crash on the road outside the estate.

Looks like I am going to have go the long way around

shame


----------



## Lonestar (3 Aug 2018)

Too tired from getting up early and long days over the last two and the heat...Then the chain came off at Limehouse...Got to Canning town and realised both pedal cranks had come loose....Luckily I had an allen key to tighten them up and it got me home.Not sure tomorrow now as the other fixie needs a tyre change so it may be the Audax for tomorrows commute...It may be too risky using fixie two till I have checked it over fully.

I've also done six hours on the turbo over the last 6 days and I do not feel fresh.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (3 Aug 2018)

Another week
Another 150 and bloody hot
I am starting to melt


Good thing despite it being so hot at night I still don’t have trouble sleeping


----------



## dhd.evans (6 Aug 2018)

I am just tired of this kind of driving and attitude now.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Aug 2018)

dhd.evans said:


> I am just tired of this kind of driving and attitude now.





Zen mate, Zen. Ignore and get on and enjoy your commute.


----------



## Sixmile (6 Aug 2018)

We're staying at the in-laws still so alarm went off this morning, had my cycle gear left out last night to get straight into and on the road. Sneaked outside, put on my spd-sl shoes, went into the garage and road bike wasn't there. I had forgotten I had left it at my house last week. So back into the house, slight change of shorts and a top change to get onto the hybrid but... my spd shoes are in my house 7 miles away. Therefore I had to ride the first 7 miles in trainers until I got to my own house but all worked out in the end! First ride (and commute) since last Tuesday due to feeling rough and needing the car a few days. The rest has obviously done me good, I felt good and legs were pushing along rightly.


----------



## si_c (6 Aug 2018)

Lovely morning today, but the I latted on the way in to work. No problem as left earlier today so plenty of time. Tube out, small hole, checked tire, nothing there so in - out puncture. Patched it rather than throw in another tube, pumped up and put the wheel back in. 20 yds further on the tyre started going again. Same, this time a small hole on the inside of the tire by the valve, so I must have left something inside. Again patched and pumped up.

Got to work, and the rear is going soft again, so I need to pull the wheel off at lunchtime and double check everything.


----------



## Bazzer (6 Aug 2018)

Very pleasant ride in this morning, with more than usual other cyclists around.
Iron Maiden concert tonight, so leaving work earlier, with hopefully quieter roads.


----------



## dhd.evans (6 Aug 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Zen mate, Zen. Ignore and get on and enjoy your commute.



I know, I know... I need to take my pills in the morning i think!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Aug 2018)

Got stung by something on the nose this morning. Right eye swelled up that much it was nearly closed


----------



## Serge (8 Aug 2018)

First early shift for a couple of weeks today, I don't like having to use my lights on the way into work.


----------



## Bazzer (8 Aug 2018)

Little sleep on Monday night and almost every mile home yesterday into the wind, was reflected in my legs this morning. 
This morning I came across an unusual phenomena, at least for Salford: a courteous private hire driver. A delay of few seconds usually seems to result in some display of frustration, but not this driver. It quite took me by surprise.

The mornings are getting noticeably darker and I have had lights on for the first five miles or so this week.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Aug 2018)

dhd.evans said:


> I know, I know... I need to take my pills in the morning i think!




Or just get on with your commute.
Get rid of the camera. You will enjoy your commute much more.


----------



## Tin Pot (8 Aug 2018)

47km +655m

The view from Braested and Ide Hill this morning:


----------



## Old Walrus (8 Aug 2018)

Met Mr V Angry who decided to overtake in his ‘hot hatch’ when I was indicating right. Somewhat shocked I said ‘F***ing hell’. He screeches to a halt and gets out with a how dare I swear in front of his child.

His face was contorted with anger as I pointed out his error and invited him to get back in his car and drive off carefully.

This caused him to suggest he would come and give me something to be scared of! His partner convinced him to get back in and off he went.

Sadly no camera on the folder but index taken and reported to Op Crackdown.


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Aug 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Or just get on with your commute.
> Get rid of the camera. You will enjoy your commute much more.



@dhd.evans. This ^^^

They're are just to many nobbers out there and even if they do get a talking to how many will change. Factor in that many may not be malicious but mistakes we could all make

Keep your wits about you and let it go. There are many times I've been angry with drivers but I don't brood on it.

Don't stress yourself out it'll probably do you more harm than the bad driving.


----------



## Sixmile (8 Aug 2018)

The traffic was very light this morning, saying that I was on the road about 9am. There's a part of me that misses passing stationary traffic on my way into work. I guess September won't be long coming around.


----------



## rivers (8 Aug 2018)

I might have to change my commute slightly. There have been several reports over the past few days of cyclists being attacked by a large group of teenage lads on the B2B. Some have managed to get away, but at least one bloke wasn't so lucky and his bike was nicked... They don't seem to care if it's the evening rush or late at night either.


----------



## Serge (8 Aug 2018)

rivers said:


> I might have to change my commute slightly. There have been several reports over the past few days of cyclists being attacked by a large group of teenage lads on the B2B. Some have managed to get away, but at least one bloke wasn't so lucky and his bike was nicked... They don't seem to care if it's the evening rush or late at night either.


I don't blame you, no point unnecessarily risking your safety. 

I've read reports of similar things happening in the Manchester area but nothing in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Tin Pot (8 Aug 2018)

And th commute home, 46km +670m

Had a massive coach pass me on the country lanes and then immediately hold me up for the next twenty as it struggled with even the most gentle of bends in the road . An hour later, the same thing with a Mini braking hard every time there was a glimpse of another vehicle .

Minor irritations though 

Around Braested:


----------



## Serge (8 Aug 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> And th commute home, 46km +670m
> 
> Had a massive coach pass me on the country lanes and then immediately hold me up for the next twenty as it struggled with even the most gentle of bends in the road . An hour later, the same thing with a Mini braking hard every time there was a glimpse of another vehicle .
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## Jenkins (8 Aug 2018)

First day back on the commute after 9 days off and the return of normal temperatures and a cooling breeze was most welcome.


----------



## Lonestar (9 Aug 2018)

Old Walrus said:


> Met Mr V Angry who decided to overtake in his ‘hot hatch’ when I was indicating right. Somewhat shocked I said ‘F***ing hell’. He screeches to a halt and gets out with a how dare I swear in front of his child.
> 
> His face was contorted with anger as I pointed out his error and invited him to get back in his car and drive off carefully.
> 
> ...



So you swore in front of his child so he decides to act like a road raging thug.Shocking...I'm pretty sure I swear at times and I'm pretty sure it's not due to good driving.

Actually good driving gets a thumbs up from me.


----------



## BromyG (9 Aug 2018)

Unusually wet ride this morning, but came a cropper on a simple left turn over greasy smooth paving tiles. All OK, just a bruised ego!


----------



## Sixmile (9 Aug 2018)

Called by into the builders merchants on way in to work to pick up some grip fill. Cue a few strange looks and I wasn't even in lycra!

A couple of miles later, I bump into a fella from work who's riding in too. Out of a few hundred people, there are 4* of us who ride in.

*One is an electric bike so not sure if he counts.


----------



## Tin Pot (9 Aug 2018)

Had to get the train today


----------



## rivers (9 Aug 2018)

Serge said:


> I don't blame you, no point unnecessarily risking your safety.
> 
> I've read reports of similar things happening in the Manchester area but nothing in your neck of the woods.



It's been on the local cycling facebook page and news website. I opted for the traffic laden commute this morning, and regretted it as I turned off the A4 into Keynsham. 4 way temporary lights, and a tailback that took a bit of manoeuvring to get through. Here's to hoping those road works are done tomorrow. My wife has basically forbidden me from taking my usual route to work until it calms down a bit. My wife is scary when angry, so I'd rather not piss her off


----------



## dhd.evans (9 Aug 2018)

There was a chill in the air this morning, ended up wearing 3/4 bib shorts. A bit nippy.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Aug 2018)

Well a very wet commute home lunchtime result was wet underclothes so a quick rub down with a towel and some fresh clothes and a bike fitted with guards i am ready for this afternoons commutes


----------



## skudupnorth (9 Aug 2018)

Still enjoying the off road route but you can tell the little darlings are off school now because the glass has increased in "Certain" areas ! Once you are away from those areas the paths are clear and glass free


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (9 Aug 2018)

The cold and wet wax actually nice for a change


----------



## dantheman (9 Aug 2018)

^^^^^^agreed^^^^^^

I actually enjoyed the wet Road water being thrust up at me on the ride home today - quite refreshing as it had just stopped raining... 

Not the sideways braking to avoid the car ahead though (my fault if anyone's)


----------



## Jenkins (9 Aug 2018)

A wet commute home here as well, but at least the rain had eased off from what we'd had for most of the day. Is it wrong to enjoy cycling in 'warm' rain?


----------



## Serge (10 Aug 2018)

Cowin' 'eck, that was a cold ride in this morning. Hands like slabs of ice by the time I got here.


----------



## Threevok (10 Aug 2018)

Very Wet ride in 

I hate wearing waterproofs in this heat


----------



## rivers (10 Aug 2018)

First wet commute in many months. I took the winter bike in today, and boy is hard work compared to my summer bike. I've been opting for the more direct, but heavier traffic, route in to work for the past few days due to the incidents on the B2B, and I must say, I hate it with a passion. It's just not as pleasant...


----------



## dhd.evans (10 Aug 2018)

Best Bike is in the shop until next week so still on the heavy, slow singlespeed:







Lol, j/k. Singlspeed 4 lyf!1!!!!


----------



## si_c (10 Aug 2018)

Threevok said:


> Very Wet ride in
> 
> I hate wearing waterproofs in this heat



That's where having somewhere to get changed really helps - I ride in shorts and jersey - if you get wet no big deal, just get changed at the other end. I'll take in a set of dry clothes for the return trip at the same time.


----------



## Threevok (10 Aug 2018)

si_c said:


> That's where having somewhere to get changed really helps - I ride in shorts and jersey - if you get wet no big deal, just get changed at the other end. I'll take in a set of dry clothes for the return trip at the same time.



I agree and normally I would too, but it was far too wet, so ended up putting those in the bag as well, and wearing the full waterproofs including overshoes, with a base layer vest and three panel shorts underneath.

The plan then being, either wearing my work clothes home if it brightens up, or the shorts and jersey if it raining but light.


----------



## Sixmile (10 Aug 2018)

This morning was possibly my last 19.6 miles commute as hopefully I'll be moving home on Saturday.


----------



## Threevok (10 Aug 2018)

Sixmile said:


> This morning was possibly my last 19.6 miles commute as hopefully I'll be moving home on Saturday.



Not sure to "like" that or not


----------



## ianrauk (10 Aug 2018)

Threevok said:


> Very Wet ride in
> 
> I hate wearing waterproofs in this heat




Then dont wear waterproofs. Unless it's cold.

Was absolutely drenched on the way home last night. But it wasn't cold, so no need for waterproofs.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Aug 2018)

Sixmile said:


> This morning was possibly my last 19.6 miles commute as hopefully I'll be moving home on Saturday.




And what will the new commute be?


----------



## Threevok (10 Aug 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Then dont wear waterproofs. Unless it's cold.
> 
> Was absolutely drenched on the way home last night. But it wasn't cold, so no need for waterproofs.



On the way home is fine - you can jump straight in the bath

On the way to the office however


----------



## ianrauk (10 Aug 2018)

Threevok said:


> On the way home is fine - you can jump straight in the bath
> 
> On the way to the office however




Don't see why not. I do. I took a change of cycling gear with me so nice dry set for home.


----------



## saoirse50 (10 Aug 2018)

Was out on the bike for most of the day yesterday. Turned up for a job in Crystal Palace which was cancelled due to the pouring rain. Should have realised that was a possibility, but actually enjoyed the cool rain on the way there and once cancellation text read, had a bit of a ride around the park. Was on this old Giant ATX 770 so just romped up and down the hilly bits. Later on I was delivering stuff with the cargotrike. Trundling on that through a massive thunderstorm later that evening was quite exciting. Think I got wet, dried out, got wet dried out about three times.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Aug 2018)

saoirse50 said:


> Was out on the bike for most of the day yesterday. Turned up for a job in Crystal Palace which was cancelled due to the pouring rain. Should have realised that was a possibility, but actually enjoyed the cool rain on the way there and once cancellation text read, had a bit of a ride around the park. Was on this old Giant ATX 770 so just romped up and down the hilly bits. Later on I was delivering stuff with the cargotrike. Trundling on that through a massive thunderstorm later that evening was quite exciting. Think I got wet, dried out, got wet dried out about three times.




I really enjoyed the cycle home last night too. Some fantastically flooded roads and large puddle to steam through.


----------



## Sixmile (10 Aug 2018)

Sixmile said:


> This morning was possibly my last 19.6 miles commute as hopefully I'll be moving home on Saturday.



I'll be going back to my normal 12.4 miles each way.


----------



## Sixmile (10 Aug 2018)

Threevok said:


> Not sure to "like" that or not



It's all good, trust me! We've been out of our house for too long due to building work which has ran way over. Thankfully we've been able to temporarily move the family into the in-laws, which is another 7 miles further from work.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Aug 2018)

Sixmile said:


> I'll be going back to my normal 12.4 miles each way.




Minimum


----------



## clippetydoodah (10 Aug 2018)

Proper soaking this morning. It was ok when I set off, but then became
torrential rain. I managed to drop my shades too. On the plus side I had the
wind behind me all the way.

The only incident was an HGV on a country lane. The driver started flashing me
as I approached. No signs of danger nothing wrong, lots of room. As I rode past him
he shouted something. I stopped to see what he wanted and he called me an
arrogant B&*(ard. I think he wanted me to pull over to let him through.

On another note my bike seems to be pulling to one side, like it's being dragged.
Can't find anything lose or broken looking, and breaks aren't stuck on. Any ideas?


----------



## saoirse50 (10 Aug 2018)

Have you done something to the forks? Or have the wheels become uncentred somehow? Check the wheels, look at the forks.


----------



## saoirse50 (10 Aug 2018)

Look what I found...https://www.sheldonbrown.com/brandt/pull-side.html


----------



## Jenkins (10 Aug 2018)

Jenkins said:


> A wet commute home here as well, but at least the rain had eased off from what we'd had for most of the day. *Is it wrong to enjoy cycling in 'warm' rain?*


This doesn't mean I want to do it for the rest of the week FFS...

Of my last 4 homeward commutes, three have been thunderstorm, very wet and cloudburst in that order!


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Aug 2018)

Back from my hols now.. 

Metal box for the first shift as I had too much stuff to carry in, but on the commute today (yesterday now).
Easy 12.5 in, with a pleasant tailwind most of the time, but I was expecting a soaking on the way back, and had prepared for the worst 

On my drive back from Cromer, it was lashing it down. When I finished w*rk, it was lashing it down. When I got to the bike shed, it stopped raining. When I got home, it started lashing it down as I was locking the bike in the shed! 
The wettest I got was because I chose the mudguardless road bike instead of the weatherproofed CX.

There is a (commuting) god!!


----------



## dhd.evans (13 Aug 2018)

Had a very close pass going up hill whilst overtaking parked cars - talking inches here. I wanted to have a word with the driver whom I caught up to at the next set of lights. Asked the driver to wind down the window and I gave the pillock a dressing down about distance, safety and having been captured on camera.

...

Only thing was it was the wrong car.

...

Many many apologies sheepishly issued, thanking the driver for understanding and many more apologies  D'oh!


----------



## Serge (13 Aug 2018)

dhd.evans said:


> Had a very close pass going up hill whilst overtaking parked cars - talking inches here. I wanted to have a word with the driver whom I caught up to at the next set of lights. Asked the driver to wind down the window and I gave the pillock a dressing down about distance, safety and having been captured on camera.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


That reminds of when my sister in law was walking to work in torrential rain. A familiar car pulled up alongside her so she gratefully jumped in and began thanking her "friend" for rescuing her. She then realised it was a complete stranger who'd just stopped at a roundabout. The kindly fella still gave her a lift to work though.


----------



## Randombiker9 (13 Aug 2018)

The one day i left my bike camera at home and had a close call with a delivery van. (Ocado) I was in the middle of the road as as it was coming up to a mini roundabout and that driver decided to overtake on my left. Aren't you supposed to overtake on the right.and not in the same lane as me. (Before they've always been aware of cyclists and have a sticker saying for cyclists not to overtake on the inside).


----------



## C R (13 Aug 2018)

Randombiker9 said:


> The one day i left my bike camera at home and had a close call with a delivery van. (Ocado) I was in the middle of the road as as it was coming up to a mini roundabout and that driver decided to overtake on my left. Aren't you supposed to overtake on the right.and not in the same lane as me. (Before they've always been aware of cyclists and have a sticker saying for cyclists not to overtake on the inside).


It may be worth an email to Ocado with the details of where and when it happened. They should be able to work out which van was there at that time and have a word with the driver.


----------



## Serge (13 Aug 2018)

Randombiker9 said:


> The one day i left my bike camera at home and had a close call with a delivery van. (Ocado) I was in the middle of the road as as it was coming up to a mini roundabout and that driver decided to overtake on my left. Aren't you supposed to overtake on the right.and not in the same lane as me. (Before they've always been aware of cyclists and have a sticker saying for cyclists not to overtake on the inside).


I had a similar occurrence on Saturday. Travelling on an unfamiliar road, I was approaching a traffic light controlled junction with the laft hand lane as left turn only and the right hand lane as straight on only. I checked over my shoulder (there was just a white van in the middle distance), indicated and moved into the right hand lane. Just as I was about to pass the lights, the white van came flying up the inside of me and cut across in front.

I thought I was going to have to invest in some new shorts.


----------



## Randombiker9 (13 Aug 2018)

Serge said:


> I had a similar occurrence on Saturday. Travelling on an unfamiliar road, I was approaching a traffic light controlled junction with the laft hand lane as left turn only and the right hand lane as straight on only. I checked over my shoulder (there was just a white van in the middle distance), indicated and moved into the right hand lane. Just as I was about to pass the lights, the white van came flying up the inside of me and cut across in front.
> 
> I thought I was going to have to invest in some new shorts.



For me where ussually the street it happened on is full of parked cars luckily their wasn't many at the time. I had no choice but to move closer to the edge of the lane. So it didn't cause an accident but if their had been more parked cars or a car in the other lane at the time it could of easily caused a accident

I actually just messaged Ocado through facebook and they replied instantely.
i bassically just said:
Me: Hello, there i just wanted to say. Most of your drivers are fine however today one of your drivers overtook me very closely in the same lane as me whilst i was cycling. just wanted to say this is dangerous and was just before a mini roundabout. Like he could of just waited behind untill their was enough room to overtake using the other lane. Just wanted to make you aware that one of your drivers needs to be more aware

Delivery service: Hello (my name). We appreciate how alarming this must have been for you. We certainly want to have this passed on for you! Please could you confirm where this was, the date, the time and the possible number plate of the driver too (if you were able to note it down). We can then locate this driver and try to ensure something like this doesn't happen in the future.

Me: It was around 3.20pm (I think) today (13th) i didn't get the number plate but the colour on the back was mostly orange. It was on (road and town name) just before a mini roundabout.

Delivery service: Thank you for these details, (my name). We will ensure to pass on the feedback about this for you, as we don't want something like this happening to you or another cyclist. We take matters like these very seriously, so the driver will be dealt with accordingly. (Name of someone)

Me: Thanks

Delivery service: You're welcome, (my name). We hope despite of this, you have a nice evening (name of someone)

Me:Thanks and you too


----------



## C R (13 Aug 2018)

Randombiker9 said:


> For me where ussually the street it happened on is full of parked cars luckily their wasn't many at the time. I had no choice but to move closer to the edge of the lane. So it didn't cause an accident but if their had been more parked cars or a car in the other lane at the time it could of easily caused a accident
> 
> I actually just messaged Ocado through facebook and they replied instantely.
> i bassically just said:
> ...


Result


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Aug 2018)

Ocado is usually the Waitrose division of Ocado. They do take PR seriously. 
Good result, and hopefully the driver will be more careful in the future. 
BTW, all their vans will be on a tracker, so no doubt who is where at any given time.


----------



## Bazzer (14 Aug 2018)

A slight autumnal feel this morning. Parked cars covered in condensation, six miles of mists on the fields, before hitting the suburbs, fiery sunrise and just a hint of a nip in the air.
Oh and a couple of dickhead drivers in Salford for whom losing three seconds of their lives at traffic junctions seemed to be too much for them.


----------



## dhd.evans (14 Aug 2018)

Found myself with 10 minutes to spare this morning so gave the singlespeed a quick wash after yesterday's shirty weather. Pleasant ride.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Aug 2018)

Hope no CCer’s were involved in the Westminster attack this morning!


----------



## Sixmile (14 Aug 2018)

I'd a van rented from Enterprise that needed returned this morning, so I was up early brushing it out and secured the bike in the back. Drove 20 minutes to the depot to drop it off, leaping out the back doors like a motocross rider while I threw the keys towards the now nervous clerk (I really just lifted it out carefully - £1500 excess after all!). It was a further 6 odd bare handed miles to work in ridiculously light traffic.


----------



## 13 rider (14 Aug 2018)

Standard if bit extended commute notable as the milage took the 13 hybrid through the 10,000 mile barrier . It might be heavy and slow but I love it . It's the bike that got me cycling again after 30 years .Treated in by cleaning and lubing the chain as a celebration


----------



## Specialeyes (15 Aug 2018)

Welcome to the A127: if it's not the 2 piles of chippings pushing you into the verge, it's the abandoned caravan pushing you into the 70mph dual carriageway...


----------



## dhd.evans (15 Aug 2018)

Specialeyes said:


> Welcome to the A127: if it's not the 2 piles of chippings pushing you into the verge, it's the abandoned caravan pushing you into the 70mph dual carriageway...
> 
> View attachment 424554



Honest to God, is that a cycle lane?


----------



## Sixmile (15 Aug 2018)

National cycle to work day supposedly. Left early to add a few extra miles to take me to the Sustrans stand at the city hall. After a quick press pic, I got my voucher for a complimentary breakfast coffee and granola pot from a swish nearby café. Bumped into my mates dad there and sat and yarned with him, enjoying my spoils. Great start to the day!


----------



## Arjimlad (15 Aug 2018)

Specialeyes said:


> Welcome to the A127: if it's not the 2 piles of chippings pushing you into the verge, it's the abandoned caravan pushing you into the 70mph dual carriageway...
> 
> View attachment 424554


Highway authority need to clear that pronto !


----------



## Leaway2 (15 Aug 2018)

Cycle to work day. Free bike check, buttie  and coffee at work. What's not to like.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Aug 2018)

Cycle to Work day?. I doubt there’s anything laid on for me out in the wilds of N’ptonshire!


----------



## Serge (15 Aug 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Cycle to Work day?. I doubt there’s anything laid on for me out in the wilds of N’ptonshire!


Well I've had bugger all.


----------



## C R (15 Aug 2018)

Serge said:


> Well I've had bugger all.


Same here,


----------



## Leaway2 (15 Aug 2018)

Ha ha ha .

Edit: Here's what you could have won.


----------



## Threevok (15 Aug 2018)

Cycle to work day - I saw two more cyclist than I usually do

I dont think they were dressed for work though.

One was geared up like a pro-racer and the other looked like he was scrumping for cars


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Aug 2018)

All I got was arse_daggered in the head!!!


----------



## ianrauk (15 Aug 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 424590
> 
> 
> All I got was arse_daggered in the head!!!


..twas one of the the reasons I stopped wearing a plastic hat. And yes it did have mesh at the front.
I swear the fecker was drilling for brains. Gave me a headache for a week.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Aug 2018)

Lid might not fit on the way home tonight


----------



## guitarpete247 (15 Aug 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 424605
> 
> 
> Lid might not fit on the way home tonight


Narsty. I was thinking of removing the mesh from mine but not now.


----------



## HarryTheDog (15 Aug 2018)

The other day I surprised the cyclist behind me by coming to a screeching halt pulling my helmet off and throwing it into the verge as I had a wasp buzzing in it. Probably thought I was a right nutter. Nasty things wasps.


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Aug 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 424605
> 
> 
> Lid might not fit on the way home tonight



Blimey, that looks bad. I got stung twice by the same wasp the other day when it went down my shirt.
Do you have an allergy to them? Many do.


----------



## C R (15 Aug 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 424605
> 
> 
> Lid might not fit on the way home tonight


Ouch!


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Aug 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Blimey, that looks bad. I got stung twice by the same wasp the other day when it went down my shirt.
> Do you have an allergy to them? Many do.


Nope, no allergy to them, luckily!!
I got stung twice on the neck a few months ago as well!


----------



## Randombiker9 (15 Aug 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Ocado is usually the Waitrose division of Ocado. They do take PR seriously.
> Good result, and hopefully the driver will be more careful in the future.
> BTW, all their vans will be on a tracker, so no doubt who is where at any given time.


Yep


----------



## Serge (15 Aug 2018)

Man, that is nasty. You need to start a campaign like James Cracknell to warn of the dangers.


----------



## Specialeyes (15 Aug 2018)

dhd.evans said:


> Honest to God, is that a cycle lane?



Yup, that's the delight of the westbound A127 cycle path.

(Last year, a little bit further along the path, was lay the corpse of a horse under a tarpaulin for a few days)

Happy Cycle to Work Day everyone!


----------



## Bazzer (15 Aug 2018)

Specialeyes said:


> Welcome to the A127: if it's not the 2 piles of chippings pushing you into the verge, it's the abandoned caravan pushing you into the 70mph dual carriageway...
> 
> View attachment 424554


 Inexcuseable. It's hard to imagine the chippings have formed those piles by traffic drafts and as to the caravan....

As to Cycle to Work day, SFA apart from my usual cycle space.


----------



## lazybloke (15 Aug 2018)

HarryTheDog said:


> The other day I surprised the cyclist behind me by coming to a screeching halt pulling my helmet off and throwing it into the verge as I had a wasp buzzing in it. Probably thought I was a right nutter. Nasty things wasps.


I've had to strip to the waist in similar circumstances, but secretly I'm an exhibitionist.


----------



## lazybloke (15 Aug 2018)

Threevok said:


> Cycle to work day


Missed that, I worked from home today.
Was back on the bike yesterday though, first day back after holidays. Was rather happy to bag a rare KoM on a (deserted) cycle path. Well, deserted apart from a parked nobber van that I had to squeeze past.

Lovely to be back on the bike after a break.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Aug 2018)

Cycle to Work Day - not a single mention in the run up either locally or nationally from one of the largest Civil Service departments. The only reason I knew about it was that I'm still on the Cyclescheme mailing list despite our lot not using it any more and this is the first time I've not been on rest day or leave.

The picture of the work's bicycle shed from 10am just about sums up the attitude to cycle commuting round here...




From the left:

Shockwave BSO - ridden in once and abandoned when the weather turned bad later in the day. Been in that spot for around 10 years
Regularly ridden Cube 29er
Some form of Apollo hybrid (pre-Halfords?). Never seen before and it apppeared overnight a few months ago with two flat tyres, rusted solid chain and various other loose bits. It couldn't have been ridden in and the shed is on secure key access so someone in the building actually loaded it into a car and dumped it there deliberately - possibly as the local recycling centre/tip is on limited opening hours
A very nice Giant MTB turrned in to a slick tyred commuter, the owner also had a e-assist fat bike. Unfortunately he had long term health problems and was taken sick while at work and eventually died 3 months ago. Management are waiting for his estate to decide what to do with the bike.
My Van Nicholas.
So there it is - Cycle to Work Day and a bulding of 50+ people has a bike shed of 3 abandoned bikes and only 2 cycle commuters. Even if the other occasional riders had turned up, it would have added perhaps another 5 or 6 bikes.


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 Aug 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Zen mate, Zen. Ignore and get on and enjoy your commute.


Anger, fear, aggression, the dark side of the Force are they...easily they flow, quick to join you on a commute!


----------



## Tin Pot (16 Aug 2018)

45km in, +700m
44km back +800m

A few key road closures threw a spanner in the works, but managed to maintain c.2h05 ride times. Also managed to all but eliminate the over FTP efforts which massively reduced the stress of the ride home. A bit less fun though 



Jenkins said:


> Cycle to Work Day - not a single mention in the run up either locally or nationally from one of the largest Civil Service departments. The only reason I knew about it was that I'm still on the Cyclescheme mailing list despite our lot not using it any more and this is the first time I've not been on rest day or leave.
> 
> The picture of the work's bicycle shed from 10am just about sums up the attitude to cycle commuting round here...
> View attachment 424683
> ...



I had no idea it was C2W day!


----------



## Bazzer (16 Aug 2018)

Based upon the weather forecast and the rain hammering on the bedroom window during the night, I thought I was in for a soaking this morning, so out came the new Altura rain jacket. It was raining when I left home, but stopped not long into the journey.
Wind to my back for most of the journey, which was very a pleasant change, but it is looking like the journey home is going to be much harder work.


----------



## Serge (16 Aug 2018)

Bazzer said:


> Based upon the weather forecast and the rain hammering on the bedroom window during the night, I thought I was in for a soaking this morning, so out came the new Altura rain jacket. It was raining when I left home, but stopped not long into the journey.
> Wind to my back for most of the journey, which was very a pleasant change, but it is looking like the journey home is going to be much harder work.


Yep, full waterproofs for me today. I may even dig out my overshoes.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Aug 2018)

A flooded underpass this morning


----------



## Serge (16 Aug 2018)

biggs682 said:


> A flooded underpass this morning
> 
> View attachment 425295


I woke up with one of those this morning. I really must remember to go to the loo before bed.


----------



## dhd.evans (16 Aug 2018)

A close encounter with a MGIF driver; overtaking on a corner with bollards. Sadly caught him 10 seconds later at the lights. Gave the sarcastic thumbs up to which he shrugged. I pointed to camera, then to reg plate - he then held his hands up. Numpty.


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 Aug 2018)

My commute home last night was like riding underwater-that got my bike nice and clean anyway!


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Aug 2018)

I thought I was going to get damp on my commute home at 01:00, but the drizzle stopped just as I clocked off


----------



## clippetydoodah (16 Aug 2018)

Commuted yesterday to be in with the cycle to work day. No mention
anywhere of any events etc. Decent trip to work, but absolutely soaked to the skin
on the way home. The combination of rain and sweat meant I couldn't see for a
bit, was quite painful. I had taken my sunglasses off, but put them back on to stop
the stinging. What do others do in these circumstances?


----------



## Lonestar (16 Aug 2018)

Jenkins said:


> Cycle to Work Day - not a single mention in the run up either locally or nationally from one of the largest Civil Service departments. The only reason I knew about it was that I'm still on the Cyclescheme mailing list despite our lot not using it any more and this is the first time I've not been on rest day or leave.
> 
> The picture of the work's bicycle shed from 10am just about sums up the attitude to cycle commuting round here...
> From the left:
> ...



Thank yourself for small mercies.Our so called bike compound was a death trap till a few weeks back.We continually warned them that the metal fence which was held on by four loose bolts on the ground were dangerously loose (if it had fallen it would probably have fallen on the flatbed van or a cyclist....It took ages to be fixed but now the gate doesn't lock due to the strengthening bar at the top of the gate.There was forever a motorbike parked on the pavement part so we couldn't walk on the pavement part also blocked by the flatbed van...the motorbike now doesn't seem to park there anymore......It's full of crap and rubbish dust and rats and speeding drivers who do more than the 5mph limit in an area where pedestrians pop up from nowhere.

It's got three or four dumped bikes in there all the time and it must be a third of the size of your bike parking place (if that)....Still it's better than nothing.

Yup forget about cycle to work day.


----------



## Dec66 (16 Aug 2018)

Anyone any idea what was happening this evening on Camberwell Road, by Edwardes Cycles?

Loads of bizzies, a couple of ambulances, loads of people milling about, and the blue tape cordoning it off (and one of the side streets further down on the same side).

A few minutes later, toward the top of Denmark Hill; yet more flashing lights, yet more bizzies, having a good old.search through a black BMW.

Not seen anything on the local news.


----------



## Bazzer (16 Aug 2018)

clippetydoodah said:


> Commuted yesterday to be in with the cycle to work day. No mention
> anywhere of any events etc. Decent trip to work, but absolutely soaked to the skin
> on the way home. The combination of rain and sweat meant I couldn't see for a
> bit, was quite painful. I had taken my sunglasses off, but put them back on to stop
> the stinging. What do others do in these circumstances?



Have you tried something like these? https://www.halfords.com/cycling/cy...clear-lens-sunglasses?request_type=bestseller Very useful when it is lashing down, or warm evenings and mornings when flying insects are around but the sun isn't.
If you find rain pools on the lenses, some glass cleaner such as can be used on car glass should help. 
Depending upon how hot you get, you might find they start to steam up when stopped at (say) traffic lights, but again that is easily sorted.


----------



## Dec66 (16 Aug 2018)

Answering my own question above:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-45213136

Blimey.


----------



## JhnBssll (16 Aug 2018)

Crikey, doesn't sound good.

I had a rest day today but have clocked up sixty odd miles on the Plug since it's upgrade. I'm loving it more and more; the completely silent drivetrain, the smooth rolling 32mm tires, the hydraulic disc brakes... The difference between the Rival22 stuff and the Claris it replaced is night and day. Oddly the Rival22 bits feel somehow better on the Plug than it did on the Roubaix it came from; maybe I've just got it adjusted better or maybe I'm imagining it but either way it's putting a smile on my face every time I ride it


----------



## Arjimlad (17 Aug 2018)

Left home by 0715 for a pleasant 20 mile ride in up to Tortworth then back down the A38. Averaged over 18mph which I was happy with. I think I had a tailwind on the way north but I didn't notice a headwind on the way back south again.

A couple of close-ish passes, at least 2 drivers using mobiles and the sound of car wheels locking up on gravelly roads as a Land Rover plus its trailer braked hard to avoid rear-ending a van turning right into a layby for breakfast. I don't think the Land Rover driver had been paying proper attention. He stopped behind the van with very little space to spare after a nice long skid !

All of the customers at the bacon van in the layby started cheering.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Aug 2018)

Busy on the cycle paths this morning


----------



## Serge (17 Aug 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Busy on the cycle paths this morning
> 
> View attachment 425407


It's good to see a nice, safe overtaking maneuver by the slug there.


----------



## Johnno260 (17 Aug 2018)

nice 20mile commute in, hampered by some fairly nasty knee pain, going home should prove "fun" haha


----------



## Maverick Goose (17 Aug 2018)

Johnno260 said:


> nice 20mile commute in, hampered by some fairly nasty knee pain, going home should prove "fun" haha


Symps!


----------



## Johnno260 (17 Aug 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> Symps!



It's ok I have 7.5hrs to man up and enjoy the ride home! haha.

I took a detour this morning, as part of the commute is up a decent hill with solid white lines in the centre, it's a pig and dangerous to overtake and last time I took some abuse up that hill, the detour was actually really good, a little longer but more scenic.


----------



## T675Rich (17 Aug 2018)

I almost had a Porsche turn into me after they failed to use their indicators or mirrors. Having said that I am wondering if my manoeuvre was not the bast due to my noobishness so I'll explain the situation. As bus pulled over at a stop that has a central crossing area a little bit further down the road but not close enough to stop cars going passed the parked bus but often people don't so a small queue of about four cars had formed with none making an attempt to go round the bus. As I had a bit of momentum and could see the cars weren't going I overtook the row of cars intending to go in front of the buss as there were still a few passengers getting on as I got along side the Porsche that was the second car back from the bus he went to overtake the first car and the bus, I shouted and he did stop. Like I said if he looked in his mirror he would have seen me and he wasn't indicating but was the whole manoeuvre silly? Or is it this question that is silly? Or me?


----------



## Serge (17 Aug 2018)

T675Rich said:


> I almost had a Porsche turn into me after they failed to use their indicators or mirrors. Having said that I am wondering if my manoeuvre was not the bast due to my noobishness so I'll explain the situation. As bus pulled over at a stop that has a central crossing area a little bit further down the road but not close enough to stop cars going passed the parked bus but often people don't so a small queue of about four cars had formed with none making an attempt to go round the bus. As I had a bit of momentum and could see the cars weren't going I overtook the row of cars intending to go in front of the buss as there were still a few passengers getting on as I got along side the Porsche that was the second car back from the bus he went to overtake the first car and the bus, I shouted and he did stop. Like I said if he looked in his mirror he would have seen me and he wasn't indicating but was the whole manoeuvre silly? Or is it this question that is silly? Or me?


In my, completely inconsequential opinion, it was probably wise to have waited. There was always the possibility there that an impatient driver could pull out. But yes, the driver should have checked mirrors and indicated their intentions.


----------



## T675Rich (17 Aug 2018)

Serge said:


> In my, completely inconsequential opinion, it was probably wise to have waited. There was always the possibility there that an impatient driver could pull out. But yes, the driver should have checked mirrors and indicated their intentions.



Yea, it was impatient of me, I struggle to get any momentum up so really didn't want to lose it but it's not worth the risk really. I will look at it as a learning moment.


----------



## Serge (17 Aug 2018)

T675Rich said:


> Yea, it was impatient of me, I struggle to get any momentum up so really didn't want to lose it but it's not worth the risk really. I will look at it as a learning moment.


That's definitely the best way of looking at it. I'm sure most of the posters on here have done something on a bike that they wouldn't think of doing again (nothing to see here @Fnaar).


----------



## Johnno260 (17 Aug 2018)

I never filter tbh, I have seen too many people not check mirrors and collect a cyclist in Tunbridge Wells.


----------



## Leaway2 (17 Aug 2018)

T675Rich said:


> I almost had a Porsche turn into me after they failed to use their indicators or mirrors. Having said that I am wondering if my manoeuvre was not the bast due to my noobishness so I'll explain the situation. As bus pulled over at a stop that has a central crossing area a little bit further down the road but not close enough to stop cars going passed the parked bus but often people don't so a small queue of about four cars had formed with none making an attempt to go round the bus. As I had a bit of momentum and could see the cars weren't going I overtook the row of cars intending to go in front of the buss as there were still a few passengers getting on as I got along side the Porsche that was the second car back from the bus he went to overtake the first car and the bus, I shouted and he did stop. Like I said if he looked in his mirror he would have seen me and he wasn't indicating but was the whole manoeuvre silly? Or is it this question that is silly? Or me?


I overtake all the time. A van pulled out of a Q to drive "on the wrong side of the road" to turn right further down the road and hit me. I still do it though.


----------



## Bazzer (17 Aug 2018)

T675Rich said:


> I almost had a Porsche turn into me after they failed to use their indicators or mirrors. Having said that I am wondering if my manoeuvre was not the bast due to my noobishness so I'll explain the situation. As bus pulled over at a stop that has a central crossing area a little bit further down the road but not close enough to stop cars going passed the parked bus but often people don't so a small queue of about four cars had formed with none making an attempt to go round the bus. As I had a bit of momentum and could see the cars weren't going I overtook the row of cars intending to go in front of the buss as there were still a few passengers getting on as I got along side the Porsche that was the second car back from the bus he went to overtake the first car and the bus, I shouted and he did stop. Like I said if he looked in his mirror he would have seen me and he wasn't indicating but was the whole manoeuvre silly? Or is it this question that is silly? Or me?



Driver should have checked their mirror. You were in no different situation to a motorcyclist, who would be expected to overtake on the outside.
I dislike overtaking buses. I never know how quickly passengers are going to load and have been caught out a few times by bus drivers not checking their mirrors. Sounds like you were at least alert to what could go wrong.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Aug 2018)

Completely wasp free 12 mile commute in, and a trouble free 15 miles home after finishing w*rk at 00:30.
Not sure yet if I’m on the bike or car for the Saturday shift or not. I might have too much stuff to take and bring back. 
We’ll see


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Aug 2018)

Well, I took the bike option, along with saddle pack and rucksack. 

Easy 12 miles in, and, for 14 miles with a quite weighty rucksack, a headwind all the way home. 
Back by 01:15 ish, with only one car passing me in the first 5 miles (a mate from w*rk who gave me a few flashes on his hazard lights as he tootled past) then nothing until I reached Northampton, then it was taxi after taxi!! Still, it was Saturday night, I suppose!
All safe passes though ..


----------



## Tin Pot (19 Aug 2018)

Cycled passed a dead badger near Rusthall and later a dead pheasant in Ide Hill on Friday.


----------



## Serge (19 Aug 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> Cycled passed a dead badger near Rusthall and later a dead pheasant in Ide Hill on Friday.



I seem to be seeing a lot more dead badgers recently.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Aug 2018)

I cycled past a live one a couple of weeks ago. 
Somewhere near Moulton at about midnight IIRC


----------



## Tin Pot (19 Aug 2018)

I only saw my first live one a few weeks ago in the local woods. Apparently gardeners are not fans, but I was really excited. Endangered aren’t they?


----------



## Serge (19 Aug 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> I only saw my first live one a few weeks ago in the local woods. Apparently gardeners are not fans, but I was really excited. Endangered aren’t they?


I believe so. Big buggers though aren't they?


----------



## Lonestar (19 Aug 2018)

Tower Bridge



__ Lonestar
__ 19 Aug 2018
__ 1



Caught at Tower Bridge 19/08/2018...Never seen it up before except possibly on an early dark...





Caught Tower Bridge up today on my commute in...Think that was the first time...Found quietway 14 (Q14) (just by luck) so bypassed Elephant and Castle.

Got on pavement as loads of traffic so I could sort my stuff out get towel out because I was carrying a very heavy load and fit a front light on as it became downcast.













Sinkhole?



__ Lonestar
__ 19 Aug 2018
__ 1



19/08/2017

Similar to what happened down Cemetery Road a year or two ago...This hole seems to...





On the way back down one of the sidestreet it looks like this will end in tears.It's no ordinary pothole.

Fairland Road E15...There was a bit of tarmac slapped into it as a sort of repair.


----------



## Arjimlad (20 Aug 2018)

A bit irritating when you're riding along a single track road with passing spaces, in the rain, and warm & dry oncoming drivers can't wait less than ten seconds at the passing spaces, so you're forced into the hedge as they push ever onwards.

Have to remember I'm only a cyclist, after all.... should know my place a bit better.


----------



## Sixmile (20 Aug 2018)

First road bike commute in over a month. New cassette, chain, front chainring & pads debuted and it felt good. A bit faster than my recent hybrid commutes but I think I still prefer the hybrid for riding to and from work, especially mixing with traffic and with the possibility of cars darting out from all angles.


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Aug 2018)

Sixmile said:


> First road bike commute in over a month. New cassette, chain, front chainring & pads debuted and it felt good. A bit faster than my recent hybrid commutes but I think I still prefer the hybrid for riding to and from work, especially mixing with traffic and with the possibility of cars darting out from all angles.


You’ll soon change your mind


----------



## Lonestar (20 Aug 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> A bit irritating when you're riding along a single track road with passing spaces, in the rain, and warm & dry oncoming drivers can't wait less than ten seconds at the passing spaces, so you're forced into the hedge as they push ever onwards.
> 
> Have to remember I'm only a cyclist, after all.... should know my place a bit better.



Definitely and they only dominate because they are in two tons of metal.(or more) and some are pretty idiotic.Loonies drugged up insane suicidal or just plain stupid.


----------



## Serge (20 Aug 2018)

Lonestar said:


> Definitely and they only dominate because they are in two tons of metal.(or more) and some are pretty idiotic.Loonies drugged up insane suicidal or just plain stupid.


No, just impatient and (in their own minds) entitled.


----------



## Lonestar (20 Aug 2018)

Serge said:


> No, just impatient and (in their own minds) entitled.


 
Definitely entitled.


----------



## Randombiker9 (20 Aug 2018)

Why do people think cycle lanes are compulsory. I was cycling home when a driver close passed me saying: you should be in the cycle lane. I wasn't going straight i was going to turn right soon which was why i wasn't in the cycle lane. Also cycle lanes are optional. You don't have to use them by law.
Anyone else ever got this comment?


----------



## Arjimlad (20 Aug 2018)

Randombiker9 said:


> Why do people think cycle lanes are compulsory. I was cycling home when a driver close passed me saying: you should be in the cycle lane. I wasn't going straight i was going to turn right soon which was why i wasn't in the cycle lane. Also cycle lanes are optional. You don't have to use them by law.
> Anyone else ever got this comment?



I was very surprised to have a driver ask me very politely one day why I wasn't using the adjacent shared use pavement. I pointed out that it forces you to cross a motorway entry slip road without any way of knowing when it is safe to cross, that it was festooned with temporary roadworks signs & sandbags, and that it was never swept clean. It also didn't go where I wanted to go. He was totally sympathetic.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Aug 2018)

Got the Giant flat bar out of the shed this morning and was just about to set off when I looked down at the front wheel and noticed this...




This bike hasn't been used in over a week so I have no idea if I cut the sidewall while in use or if it failed while in the shed. The tyre was still fully inflated despite the tube poking out the side! That's the second GP4000s ii that I've had to replace due to sidewall cuts this year and if anyone knows of any cheap deals on the 28mm version, please post them.


----------



## Lonestar (21 Aug 2018)

Randombiker9 said:


> Why do people think cycle lanes are compulsory. I was cycling home when a driver close passed me saying: you should be in the cycle lane. I wasn't going straight i was going to turn right soon which was why i wasn't in the cycle lane. Also cycle lanes are optional. You don't have to use them by law.
> Anyone else ever got this comment?



I had this from a bloke at work.Not or the first time.The next time he showed me a picture of a cyclist riding on the road with a cycle lane on the pavement and in big letters <SELFISH> with an arrow pointing at offending cyclist.So I pointed out I had fell off on one of his stupid cycle lanes and buggered my knee up...To which he replies that I should have been concentrating...Twat....I had done a long shift but this was irrelevant on the day....I was doing about three miles an hour and turning left when the front wheel slid on the cobblestones on the CS 3....As it seems to be a car turning area I suspect I slipped on some diesel.

Another thing is he's taken care of at work so does his own hours to suit and is off the roster but the bugger does all the overtime he can get and I see him every day of which I'd rather not.

I never generally moan about motorists when I get to work unless it's to another cyclist but not to the motoring brigade.I haven't told them I've had to endure crap driving...cut ups left hooks...mobile phones and even the other month a brain dead idiot tried to nudge me into the cycle lane at Stratford even though it isn't completed yet and this is the stupid 5h1t we have to put up with at times and bullying on the road.

It also irks me because motorists are the selfish ones as more people die on the roads due to motoring traffic and that's before we get onto pollution....but that's ok so long as the self entitled can go on their way..


----------



## Bazzer (21 Aug 2018)

Several morons yesterday and today with no lights. In the Manchester/Liverpool corridor it is not light until after 6.15 am, especially when it is overcast like yesterday, or drizzling like today. Some bozos even at 5.45.
Just how difficult is it to see that it is dark and flick a switch before starting your two tonnes of metal?


----------



## dhd.evans (21 Aug 2018)

Two incidents on my trip home - first was a BMW driving the wrong way down the road to pass stationary traffic because he was impatient:



Second was an ped on the shared cycle path (also on cam but i'll let the local plod pick this one up before posting). Coming past him on the cycle path i slowed down because his dog was off the lead. He proceeds to shout a cavalcade of abuse at me because i didn't ring my bell at him. I should have just pedaled on but... i didn't. I stopped and politely informed him that a bell was not a legal requirement but leashing a dog on a public path was - this did not go down well. Myriad threats on my life and well-being followed. A truly disgusting character and one i hope the cops will have a quiet word with once i submit the video evidence.


----------



## Bazzer (21 Aug 2018)

dhd.evans said:


> ............ A truly disgusting character and one i hope the cops will have a quiet word with once i submit the video evidence.



Assuming you, or the police know where he lives. Otherwise just let it go.
With resources as they are, they are not going to start a manhunt for verbal abuse.


----------



## dhd.evans (21 Aug 2018)

Bazzer said:


> Assuming you, or the police know where he lives. Otherwise just let it go.
> With resources as they are, they are not going to start a manhunt for verbal abuse.



Probably right mate. How do others keep a cool head in these kind of situations?


----------



## Randombiker9 (21 Aug 2018)

Lonestar said:


> I had this from a bloke at work.Not or the first time.The next time he showed me a picture of a cyclist riding on the road with a cycle lane on the pavement and in big letters <SELFISH> with an arrow pointing at offending cyclist.So I pointed out I had fell off on one of his stupid cycle lanes and buggered my knee up...To which he replies that I should have been concentrating...Twat....I had done a long shift but this was irrelevant on the day....I was doing about three miles an hour and turning left when the front wheel slid on the cobblestones on the CS 3....As it seems to be a car turning area I suspect I slipped on some diesel.
> 
> Another thing is he's taken care of at work so does his own hours to suit and is off the roster but the bugger does all the overtime he can get and I see him every day of which I'd rather not.
> 
> ...



Yeah, idiots on the roads are pretty much like bullies on the road.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Aug 2018)

dhd.evans said:


> Probably right mate. How do others keep a cool head in these kind of situations?




It's quite simple. As I have said before. Zen mate, Zen. Just let it go. Try to enjoy your commute and don't let idiots bother you.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Aug 2018)

dhd.evans said:


> Probably right mate. How do others keep a cool head in these kind of situations?



I thought you were going to try and chill out a bit. You're stressing yourself into an early grave. As said before, let it go.


----------



## Randombiker9 (21 Aug 2018)

dhd.evans said:


> Two incidents on my trip home - first was a BMW driving the wrong way down the road to pass stationary traffic because he was impatient:
> 
> 
> 
> Second was an ped on the shared cycle path (also on cam but i'll let the local plod pick this one up before posting). Coming past him on the cycle path i slowed down because his dog was off the lead. He proceeds to shout a cavalcade of abuse at me because i didn't ring my bell at him. I should have just pedaled on but... i didn't. I stopped and politely informed him that a bell was not a legal requirement but leashing a dog on a public path was - this did not go down well. Myriad threats on my life and well-being followed. A truly disgusting character and one i hope the cops will have a quiet word with once i submit the video evidence.




I don't agree what happened here but how do you know if he wasn't a tourist and just forgot that we drive on the left as the majority of countries drive on the right? 




ianrauk said:


> It's quite simple. As I have said before. Zen mate, Zen. Just let it go. Try to enjoy your commute and don't let idiots bother you.


 yeah i agree, sometimes i think idiot road users are looking to create an argument or to get a reaction hence why their bullies of the road. I just ignore stupid comments when drivers say something or deal with it when i get home (Like i did with the recent Ocado van). Like with buses and Delivery services you can always message them through social media.). There's not point confronting a driver because it'll just make things worse most likely.


----------



## Randombiker9 (21 Aug 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> I thought you were going to try and chill out a bit. You're stressing yourself into an early grave. As said before, let it go.


I'm just used to it. Sometimes their very close calls but it's never caused me to fall off luckily because i've just been paying attetion and reacted in time. Also stupid drivers are just like bullies off the road, they probably want to cause a argument or reaction and if you ignore them and continue you won't be giving them any reaction and then if they keep doing it they'll eventually learn the hard way by causing an accident.


----------



## Tin Pot (21 Aug 2018)

Last weeks commute I hit a pothole which really jarred and knocked my left shifter down the handlebars.

Must remember to fix it tonight before the commute tomorrow!


----------



## humboldt (21 Aug 2018)

Randombiker9 said:


> I don't agree what happened here but how do you know if he wasn't a tourist and just forgot that we drive on the left as the majority of countries drive on the right?


They went around a line of traffic waiting on the left though, and got no clue from that? Even if they were a tourist that would make them extremely inattentive behind the wheel of a big car. Probably just a typically abysmal British driver though looking to shave off a whopping 30 seconds from their journey.


----------



## Sixmile (21 Aug 2018)

I feel almost apologetic for having another pleasant, hassle free commute. I took a few hours off this morning to help a fella work at the house so I was heading to work at lunchtime which seen more traffic than the recent am commutes. Even at that, no bother, skipped around most of it and felt good being on the road bike again. Slightly quicker average this morning than yesterday too.


----------



## dhd.evans (21 Aug 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> I thought you were going to try and chill out a bit. You're stressing yourself into an early grave. As said before, let it go.



TBH i'm more aggrieved at my wife who has now insisted i take the cycle paths to and from work. I dislike them for a number of reasons (all of yesterdays bollocks included) but she is right in-so-much as i am not likely to be killed by a car on them. Unless it's a BMW like yesterday. Exception to the rule and all.

I'm just starting to feel i can't win either by road or by secluded path and it's really starting to get me down.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Aug 2018)

dhd.evans said:


> TBH i'm more aggrieved at my wife who has now insisted i take the cycle paths to and from work. I dislike them for a number of reasons (all of yesterdays bollocks included) but she is right in-so-much as i am not likely to be killed by a car on them. Unless it's a BMW like yesterday. Exception to the rule and all.
> 
> I'm just starting to feel i can't win either by road or by secluded path and it's really starting to get me down.




I don't think the roads are the problem. I assume you have been commuting and riding for quite some time. As such you will be a confident and competent rider. Are you worried by mixing it with the traffic? Probably not and you've not been killed yet so you know how to look after yourself. If you are worried about your safety then maybe take the cycle path. I don't know what your focus on the bad drivers says about the way you view your commute. If you enjoy it then carry on , don't let the idiots/mistakes get you down and enjoy it even more.


----------



## Lonestar (21 Aug 2018)

dhd.evans said:


> Two incidents on my trip home - first was a BMW driving the wrong way down the road to pass stationary traffic because he was impatient:
> 
> 
> Second was an ped on the shared cycle path (also on cam but i'll let the local plod pick this one up before posting). Coming past him on the cycle path i slowed down because his dog was off the lead. He proceeds to shout a cavalcade of abuse at me because i didn't ring my bell at him. I should have just pedaled on but... i didn't. I stopped and politely informed him that a bell was not a legal requirement but leashing a dog on a public path was - this did not go down well. Myriad threats on my life and well-being followed. A truly disgusting character and one i hope the cops will have a quiet word with once i submit the video evidence.



Not brilliant but I probably wouldn't get upset about this one....depends on how cheesed off I am I guess.I ride a lot of back streets so it's a bit of give and take...generally give.

I was getting the hump with an Addison Lee...Had rode from Plaistow to Stratford with an almost flat back tyre (on the return commute) when Mr Addison decided to block the backstreet I wanted to turn into....I was anxious to get back ASAP as I had trouble...and I was just thinking FFS when he sort of realised and was sort of apologetic (after looking up from whatever he was distracted by) and on my way I was....No big deal.

Then I remembered when getting near the Romford Road that I had a can of Tyreweld in my bag...and after two applications it got me home satisfactorily with me managing to sprint to 20mph to get off of Forest Lane and the morons and get back on the backstreets.

That's the second time Tyreweld has got me out of trouble...The last time was at Westferry.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Aug 2018)

dhd.evans said:


> TBH i'm more aggrieved at my wife who has now insisted i take the cycle paths to and from work. I dislike them for a number of reasons (all of yesterdays bollocks included) but she is right in-so-much as i am not likely to be killed by a car on them. Unless it's a BMW like yesterday. Exception to the rule and all.
> 
> I'm just starting to feel i can't win either by road or by secluded path and it's really starting to get me down.



Get rid of that camera that's driving a lot of your negativity I think


----------



## Lonestar (21 Aug 2018)

So on continuation from my previous post...I pumped the rear tyre up with a track pump and a load of foam has come out the side...Means it was either damaged with me riding from Plaistow or it was damaged beforehand...anyways the tyre looks worn and needs replacing before next commute.No big deal.

Lot of BMW's round here driven by boy racers....but my nemises is Goldline cars they seem to have got a new army in.


----------



## Randombiker9 (21 Aug 2018)

You know yellow box junctions. What's the rule with other taking because i was on downhill stopped at a red light. When it turned green i went and this driver close passed whilst overtaking in the yellow box and this was going downhill and then cut in front of me and the road i was going down was narrow. I thought you can't overtake in junctions as it's a bit dangerous. Also had a car tailgate me after me (he had plenty of space and oppurtunity to overtake) and then honk at me. For some reason i looked back incase it was a policeman in undercover car but it wasn't as no sirens afterwards and then i realised it was the same car as the person who told me i should off been in the cycle lane yesterday.


----------



## dhd.evans (22 Aug 2018)

No issues last night thankfully! Hurrah.

Oh, except the cycle path was blocked by a catamaran:







Obviously.


----------



## humboldt (22 Aug 2018)

A white van man stopped to wave me out and gave me a thumbs up when I was looking to turn right at a junction near Finsbury Park. Did I accidentally cycle into an alternate reality?


----------



## KneesUp (22 Aug 2018)

dhd.evans said:


> No issues last night thankfully! Hurrah.
> 
> Oh, except the cycle path was blocked by a catamaran:
> 
> ...


They painted a warning, what more do you want?!


----------



## Serge (22 Aug 2018)

dhd.evans said:


> No issues last night thankfully! Hurrah.
> 
> Oh, except the cycle path was blocked by a catamaran:
> 
> ...


I hate it when that happens.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Aug 2018)

Yesterday, I took my Gorilla Glue into work to fix the showers. The riser was falling off the wall due to rust. 
If I’d have waited until ‘Facilities’ had turned up, I’d be extremely smelly. 
If you need summat doing, do it yourself!! 
I’ll see if my bodge has held together in about 2 hours...

Watch this space


----------



## Lonestar (22 Aug 2018)

Lucky


dhd.evans said:


> No issues last night thankfully! Hurrah.
> 
> Oh, except the cycle path was blocked by a catamaran:
> 
> ...



I like the little bump thingy with the painted lines.Reminds mw of when they put the speed bump on the Victoria Embankment which was a bit harsh...First time I hit it @ 15-20mph I think both my wheels left the ground on the fixie...Great fun.(not)

Christ the CS 2 in the early morning is full of glass/rubbish and the odd pedestrian.They don't expect commuters at 4 in the morning.



dhd.evans said:


> TBH i'm more aggrieved at my wife who has now insisted i take the cycle paths to and from work. I dislike them for a number of reasons (all of yesterdays bollocks included) but she is right in-so-much as i am not likely to be killed by a car on them. Unless it's a BMW like yesterday. Exception to the rule and all.
> 
> I'm just starting to feel i can't win either by road or by secluded path and it's really starting to get me down.



Ok I am not all sweetness and light I must confess but generally I cannot be bothered to post my tales of some of the morons I encounter...It would take up too much of my time and it just isn't worth it...

Yesterday on the inward commute on Tower Bridge yet again...I always go as fast as I can if no cars are about...Generally 20mph to stop the wallies doing some sort of stupid overtake if they catch...So I get to the South side of the bridge heading southwards nearing the first set of lights when I become aware of a motorist keen to overtake as he wants to get to the red traffic light ASAP.So I go more defensive and in the process I find the Tower Bridge resident pothole again...He's taken the right hand turn lane and Mr Addison Lee is in the left hand turn lane...Mr Addison Lee had done nothing wrong in this incident....So Mr Overtaker ASAP has taken the right hand turn so I'm behind Mr Addison.

Then a lorry ugly awful lorry low loader thing comes up and takes the left hand turn lane about two feet from my back wheel....Well unless he is going left what option was he going to take...His road position was poxy and he should have been giving me more space because unless he's going to stick behind me which he probably wouldn't or do a left which he didn't he's going to have to move out to the right .Either that or run me over (shudder)(There was also an Anderson coach parked 200 yards up the road so he'd have to move out eventually.)..
So why not take a more central position.I didn't see where Mr Addison went as I was too busy concentrating on the lorry.I actually moved onto the pavement as there was a lot of rubbish in the same place as some sort of pavement works made my position even more precarious.while telling him I was not too impressed....Off he went...I could probably have caught him as I normally take the same road but since using the Quietway 14 it's been more relaxed and less grief....

Going to the front is not really an option at the lights as there are two left hand turn lanes and no space.I just take the best and most defensive position I can which doesn't involve standing in front of an unpredictable human being driving two tons (or more) of metal.

It may take me longer and I may get back/there later but it's better than being in the right all the time and telling whoever will listen...."But I was in the right."


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Aug 2018)

dhd.evans said:


> No issues last night thankfully! Hurrah.
> 
> Oh, except the cycle path was blocked by a catamaran:
> 
> ...



Every time ...


----------



## Arjimlad (22 Aug 2018)

dhd.evans said:


> No issues last night thankfully! Hurrah.
> 
> Oh, except the cycle path was blocked by a catamaran:
> 
> ...



Look at that perfectly good watercourse right next to the path as well, why isn't the tax-dodging scofflaw catamaran using that, eh, eh ??


----------



## dhd.evans (22 Aug 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> Look at that perfectly good watercourse right next to the path as well, why isn't the tax-dodging scofflaw catamaran using that, eh, eh ??



I bet he doesn't even pay Road Tax for it. Pirate lowlifes...


----------



## tom73 (22 Aug 2018)

Not quite a commute more like my evening ride. Anyway last night I had a van almost take me out owned my our local ALMO company. It's the 1st time I have known just who's van it is and now that I have a element I can note the time. Anyway contact them this morning very quickly came back to me asking for more info. Using data I worked out more or less the place it happened. They track the vehicles it trun's out just had another email they now know who and will be having words. What ever happen's next I am happy at least they did look into it and identified them. Which is more than some seam to do. 

On a plus point second's after another van same company passed me in more than a safe manner.


----------



## tom73 (22 Aug 2018)

Back from a quick spin on the bike though I almost did not make it. Some brainless Range Rover driver even though he had seen me and the fact that the road on his side is solid white line. Still continued to over take a car at speed ending up the wrong side of the road. So in effect coming at me head on at speed. Only a matter of inches in it I had nowhere to go other than keep the bike in a straight line and hope.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Aug 2018)

Well, my bodge on the shower seems to have worked 

Nice commute both ways, middayish there and 23:00 ish home. Bit busier than I like until I get onto the back roads as it’s shift change and pub closing time. Still, no issues to report other than I nearly swallowed a moth... flappy l’il things until you spit them out!! 

Other thing I tried today was to see if my Wahoo could stay ‘live’ to record both ways. Yep, it can, but rinses the battery as it doesn’t fully turn off.


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Aug 2018)

tom73 said:


> Back from a quick spin on the bike though I almost did not make it. Some brainless Range Rover driver even though he had seen me and the fact that the road on his side is solid white line. Still continued to over take a car at speed ending up the wrong side of the road. So in effect coming at me head on at speed. Only a matter of inches in it I had nowhere to go other than keep the bike in a straight line and hope.



Hate it when that happens, dangerous arrogance. Hope you can report it ? You never know, the car driver may have already reported it & if your evidence corroborates...


----------



## Sixmile (23 Aug 2018)

Wet.

Drove out more than half way this morning as I was late as usual and cycled the remaining 5.5 miles to work. I really need to put my mudguards back on. Feet were toasty though. I'm glad overshoes and bare legs is such a good look.


----------



## dhd.evans (23 Aug 2018)

Pleasant if slightly nippy this morning. Put the hammer down on the singlespeed on a slightly incline so was sweating buckets by the time i got to work. Good Bike will be back in service in the next week.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Aug 2018)

Only one imbecile on yesterday’s commute in. Narrow road and she decided to overtake a parked car leaving me with a tight gap to aim through. I’m glad she had her window open so she could definitely hear my opinion of her driving. 
Nice, but nippy, ride home. 7c is chilly in shorts and fingerless gloves!







Quiet lanes, mainly, though. 

Plan B didn’t work with the Wahoo either. I tried just switching it off after the ride in, but it started a new ride when switched back on for the return leg. 
Seems like it won’t do what I was wanting it to do, but it did save the first part. 

Metal box today as I have too much stuff to carry back.


----------



## Lonestar (26 Aug 2018)

Commute in today was okay.Still learning about my new route Quietway 14 and bumped into the clubbers on my commute in...but all was fine...It doesn't seem to be a shorter route but it's less grief than the Elephant and Castle route.

Coming back the rain seemed to have driven 75% of the normal jokers to hide under a stone somewhere making the commute back relatively easy...Just one joker boy racer at Westferry and yet another ped with mobile phone glued in ear while not bothering to look when crossing the road at Stratford.

I'm voting for more rain.

Oh and rear tyre didn't go down again at Plaistow so that makes a change after it happened on two consecutive commutes with me changing the tyre and innertube after the first one and changing the inner tube after the second one.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (27 Aug 2018)

A few months since my last post: I guess I needed a break from CycleChat.

I'm flying to France next Tuesday, and will be spending 4 weeks (exactly 28 days consecutive cycling, if all goes according to plan, and my legs can handle it) in the French side of the Pyrénées, based at 2 B&Bs for 2 weeks each. I'm really looking forward to a warmer change: although Melbourne's winter hasn't been colder than average according to the numbers, we've had a few colder than usual days, including this morning. When I rode to work this morning, my bike's GPS computer's thermometer reading got down to -3.2 and stayed there for a while.


----------



## Serge (28 Aug 2018)

First commute in on my shiny new bike this morning. I'm still deciding which tools to take with me, I can't decide what's most likely to fall off. Me probably.


----------



## dhd.evans (28 Aug 2018)

Hoofed it in on the singlespeed after having a dental thing. I miss my good bike and it's lightness


----------



## Sixmile (28 Aug 2018)

Drove a few miles up the road after dropping my youngest to her first day of primary, bike off the roof and rode on 20 minutes to work. Pleasant enough spin in.


----------



## Hopey (28 Aug 2018)

Hit a doozy of a pothole going across a 4 way junction which threw my pannier off. Was kept attached to the bike by the bungee cord I tie round it. 

Almost lost control but thankfully stayed upright and was able to drag it behind me to the pavement. Laptop etc were all fine. 

Wife wants a lift into town with the kids tomorrow so no riding in for me


----------



## gaijintendo (29 Aug 2018)

Had a few spokes go this last couple of months. Nipped out earlier and spotted someone manhandling a silver grey retro bike into the same side of the rack as me.

So I am d locking to the frame from now on, and not frame and wheel as before.


----------



## si_c (29 Aug 2018)

Bit cold this morning and very very wet - that pervading get everywhere fine mist wet. Got a bit cack-handed putting the garmin on the bike and dropped it face down on the concrete - cracked the protective hard glass cover I put on last week - guess I need to order a new one!


----------



## ianrauk (29 Aug 2018)

So, last night the seat post collar bolt sheared on my mudguarded commuter. No spare. Bollixs. Oh well, will be nice to ride the mudgaurdless, pannierless Van Nick in to work for a change.

Great, woke up this morning to find it hissing down.
A right royal wet all over commute. Fortunately it wasn't cold.

New seat collar bolt on order.

Rainy commute stats.
36th rainy commute of 2018
For the same period last year, 16 rainy commutes.
31 Rainy commutes over all for 2017


----------



## Sixmile (29 Aug 2018)

Took the opportunity to ride the road bike in this morning. A little nippy to start but definitely still in shorts and tee weather for a while yet.


----------



## si_c (29 Aug 2018)

ianrauk said:


> New seat collar bolt on order.


Can you not just repurpose a bottle cage bolt?


----------



## ianrauk (29 Aug 2018)

si_c said:


> Can you not just repurpose a bottle cage bolt?




Far too small.


----------



## straas (29 Aug 2018)

I've just switched from this:






To this





And now my whole drivechain is black! I really liked the wax lube but I've been told that wet lube is better?

Quite tempted to make the switch back to be honest.


----------



## si_c (29 Aug 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Far too small.


Fair enough, I'm fortunate in that my clamp bolt is the same size as a bottle cage bolt.


----------



## Arjimlad (29 Aug 2018)

Nice mid-day ride in after a morning meeting, but this chump nearly had me off/gave me a fright. 

Deeply unimpressed with the deliberate buzz-pass. I have reported it to the police & uploaded the footage.


----------



## rivers (30 Aug 2018)

First commute in after my holiday, and it was a chilly one. I probably should have put my liners under my gloves this morning. But it was a glorious morning.


----------



## JackoLondon (30 Aug 2018)

rivers said:


> First commute in after my holiday, and it was a chilly one. I probably should have put my liners under my gloves this morning. But it was a glorious morning.


Yep first time I've worn the skull cap in a while


----------



## ianrauk (30 Aug 2018)

10° when I left home this morning. Meant the windcheaters was bought into action for the first part of the commute until I warmed up a little.
Lovely ride in though. Making the most of the last few days of the school holidays before all hell breaks loose next week and it's back to school run carnage.


----------



## si_c (30 Aug 2018)

Was chilly this morning, so wore a long sleeve jersey for the firs time since april. Didn't wear gloves though, which was a mistake as my hands were freezing by the time I got to work after 40mins.


----------



## straas (30 Aug 2018)

Did a longer commute this morning, got nice and warm except for my hands which were freezing, nearly got chilblains in the shower.


----------



## Clanghead (30 Aug 2018)

A first for me tonight - being assaulted by another cyclist.
Well, I say cyclist - more like an aggressive block with anger and/or alcohol management problems who happened to be on a bike.

I'm cycling up the road, minding my own business in secondary position, approaching temporary roadworks lights at red, when he suddenly pulls out from the near side in the opposite direction to me, trying to cycle down the wrong side of the road head-on into me and yelling at me to get out of his way. I give him a few choice words of advice and about 15 yards past me, by now on the correct side of the road, he decides to make an issue out of it and cycles back to me at the lights. He throws his bike down on the ground in front of me and starts ranting at me, accusing me of being one of those "types with a camera" (I don't have one). I stand my ground and when the lights turn green, I cycle off, at which point he throws a half-full can of beer or cider at my head. He very nearly connected, but I ducked in time and it exploded on the opposite side of the road. I don't think he appreciated my sarcastic congratulations.

It was mildly gratifying to get a sympathetic thumbs-up and head shake from the occupants of the car that had been waiting behind me. I should probably have noted their numberplate in case I needed a witness. Overall I was surprisingly calm, but I was also careful to ensure he wasn't following me as I got near home. I hope he doesn't ever get near a car.


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Aug 2018)

straas said:


> I've been told that wet lube is better?



You were told right.


----------



## DCBassman (30 Aug 2018)

Clanghead said:


> A first for me tonight - being assaulted by another cyclist.
> Well, I say cyclist - more like an aggressive block with anger and/or alcohol management problems who happened to be on a bike.
> 
> I'm cycling up the road, minding my own business in secondary position, approaching temporary roadworks lights at red, when he suddenly pulls out from the near side in the opposite direction to me, trying to cycle down the wrong side of the road head-on into me and yelling at me to get out of his way. I give him a few choice words of advice and about 15 yards past me, by now on the correct side of the road, he decides to make an issue out of it and cycles back to me at the lights. He throws his bike down on the ground in front of me and starts ranting at me, accusing me of being one of those "types with a camera" (I don't have one). I stand my ground and when the lights turn green, I cycle off, at which point he throws a half-full can of beer or cider at my head. He very nearly connected, but I ducked in time and it exploded on the opposite side of the road. I don't think he appreciated my sarcastic congratulations.
> ...


----------



## dhd.evans (31 Aug 2018)

Check this numpty out from my ride home last night ('scuse the swearing, i got a bit of a fright):


----------



## ianrauk (31 Aug 2018)

dhd.evans said:


> Check this numpty out from my ride home last night ('scuse the swearing, i got a bit of a fright):



Yeah that was a bit sh!t


----------



## Arjimlad (31 Aug 2018)

Clanghead said:


> A first for me tonight - being assaulted by another cyclist.
> Well, I say cyclist - more like an aggressive block with anger and/or alcohol management problems who happened to be on a bike.
> 
> I'm cycling up the road, minding my own business in secondary position, approaching temporary roadworks lights at red, when he suddenly pulls out from the near side in the opposite direction to me, trying to cycle down the wrong side of the road head-on into me and yelling at me to get out of his way. I give him a few choice words of advice and about 15 yards past me, by now on the correct side of the road, he decides to make an issue out of it and cycles back to me at the lights. He throws his bike down on the ground in front of me and starts ranting at me, accusing me of being one of those "types with a camera" (I don't have one). I stand my ground and when the lights turn green, I cycle off, at which point he throws a half-full can of beer or cider at my head. He very nearly connected, but I ducked in time and it exploded on the opposite side of the road. I don't think he appreciated my sarcastic congratulations.
> ...



Glad you ducked in time, what a knob !


----------



## Arjimlad (31 Aug 2018)

Bah.. extended the commute, got the Wahoo reading in KM and found that I had done 19.93 miles ! 

I'd have gone around the roundabout a couple of times if I'd realised. Must work on mental arithmetic converting KM to miles.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Aug 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> Bah.. extended the commute, got the Wahoo reading in KM and found that I had done 19.93 miles !
> 
> I'd have gone around the roundabout a couple of times if I'd realised. Must work on mental arithmetic converting KM to miles.




Or just change the machine so it shows miles.


----------



## straas (31 Aug 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> Bah.. extended the commute, got the Wahoo reading in KM and found that I had done 19.93 miles !
> 
> I'd have gone around the roundabout a couple of times if I'd realised. Must work on mental arithmetic converting KM to miles.



I always use the rough 10km = 6 miles


----------



## Arjimlad (31 Aug 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Or just change the machine so it shows miles.



It's so much easier reading KM route cards on audax rides (using my old Garmin 200). I will change it back to miles for the commuting & switch to KM for audax.


----------



## Serge (31 Aug 2018)

I've just had a rather interesting cycling experience on my way home from work. 

I'd just filtered into the right hand lane to make a right turn and, as I applied my rear brake, I proceeded to do a full 180 without falling off or veering into either traffic lane. It turns out I'd managed to apply the brake just as the rear wheel rolled over a piece of laminate flooring in the middle of the road. It acted like a ski.

I'll not be doing that again, these underpants were expensive.


----------



## si_c (31 Aug 2018)

Bumped into a local club rider on the way in this morning. Sort of know him as we used to go to the same school. Totally ruined by the time I got to work as fsck me he's fast.


----------



## Arjimlad (31 Aug 2018)

Serge said:


> I've just had a rather interesting cycling experience on my way home from work.
> 
> I'd just filtered into the right hand lane to make a right turn and, as I applied my rear brake, I proceeded to do a full 180 without falling off or veering into either traffic lane. It turns out I'd managed to apply the brake just as the rear wheel rolled over a piece of laminate flooring in the middle of the road. It acted like a ski.
> 
> I'll not be doing that again, these underpants were expensive.



That is most impressive. I bet you looked very elegant & suchlike !


----------



## Serge (31 Aug 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> That is most impressive. I bet you looked very elegant & suchlike !


Like a prima ballerina in clogs.


----------



## StuAff (1 Sep 2018)

StuAff said:


> Rather epic. I did a couple of weeks of full there and back (20 or so each way) last July, when the Honda was in the garage (for the first lot of multiple visits trying to get engine gremlins sorted). Best time coming back (I was always faster on the return!) was 1:19, 15 mph average. In February the Honda was back in, I did one (rather slow) full ride out, mostly did train/bike combo. The train is slower than me though (in summer at least)! Now the Honda is (hopefully, touch wood and other lucky items) fixed and I've got my Yamaha as backup, less of a problem. Might still cycle it from time to time.


Oh famous last words.....a couple of weeks back, Honda is back in the garage- one gremlin dealt with, another popped up, hopefully (finally) sorted this week, so I was on my Yamaha YBR for the commute. Going through Botley High Street, contraflow in place, going west, eastbound traffic queued up. There's a bus in front of a junction. Guy in a Land Rover Discovery pulls out of the side road right in front of me, I'm doing 25 mph...RIP Yamaha, I get away with a bruised right foot, though it could have been so much worse of course. Two days off work, then for nine days I've been riding home on the Litespeed. 9.30 finish, I've been making it at eleven or just before (best time 1:22). Train (at 10.22!) gets into Fratton at 1054, so I'd get home at eleven or so....no contest. A colleague did claim I was hard to see. Bright rear light, reflectives on the pannier and my jacket, rear reflector on the bike...more visible than trees, foxes, road markings.....it's been good though, roads quiet & I had only had one 'get out of my way you peasant' horn blast in 180 miles. Back to a 125 on Monday (just bought a Yamaha FZR).


----------



## Mrklaw (2 Sep 2018)

[QUOTE 5368631, member: 21629"]

Came back home via that busy main road - cars overtook me giving me loads of space. Looks like drivers cannot understand in the darkness where the hell that cyclist exactly is on the road. 5 rear lights also probably divide me into a group of cyclists.

..[/QUOTE]

“Wait - make that *five* bikes”


----------



## si_c (3 Sep 2018)

Totally drenched on the way in this morning, and my back brake no longer works. It's been troublesome for a while, and it's not easy to adjust because parts have seized up due to me not maintaining it really. Time to replace the caliper.


----------



## dhd.evans (3 Sep 2018)

Dreich the morn. Very wet.


----------



## Sixmile (3 Sep 2018)

Beautiful ride in this morning, around about 12degrees with the wind on my back. After lifting my bike off the roof and getting ready to roll, I realised I had forgotten my helmet so I looked more cultured with just a cycle cap on. It was actually my sun glasses that I missed most!


----------



## Slick (3 Sep 2018)

My commutes have been sporadic at best, so I was delighted to get the chance this morning which was near perfect conditions that saw me having to stop halfway there to lose the jacket which is only really any good on the first couple of miles to keep the chill off the arms. Coming home was better than usual as the sun was out and a chunk of dual that usually leaves you fighting for space is getting re-tarred so closed to traffic but a cyclist could get through no hassles. Tomorrow is the last day of the week forecast to be dry both ways, so I think I will take the bike tomorrow again.


----------



## Old Walrus (3 Sep 2018)

Today, the day before the three village schools return, let mayhem commence!


----------



## dhd.evans (4 Sep 2018)

7 degrees this morning. First day of baselayer and autumn gloves (when i find them).


----------



## Dec66 (4 Sep 2018)

Lots of the schools back today, so South London traffic back to its usual choked level .

Man down at the construction site by the Ministry of Sound. Orange Brommie. Ambulance lowering a stretcher, Rider on the floor with half a dozen people round him. Looked like a bad one, I hope and pray he's OK.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Sep 2018)

dhd.evans said:


> 7 degrees this morning. First day of baselayer and autumn gloves (when i find them).




Blimey that's cold.
Better not tell you it was a balmy 13° down in the SE at 7am


----------



## dhd.evans (4 Sep 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Blimey that's cold.
> Better not tell you it was a balmy 13° down in the SE at 7am



IKR. MIL came in this morning to mind the kids and said it was nippy, didn't believe her so went out in 3/4 bib longs, LS top and fingerless gloves. Immediately came back in and added a baselayer whilst looking around for my autumn gloveys... couldn't find them so toughed it out on the way in. It's going to be 14 on the way home tonight apparently and i'll be overdressed!


----------



## confusedcyclist (4 Sep 2018)

Close call this morning on Leeds Bradford SuperDuperCycle Highway. Driver passes but fails to stop at the junction on this segregated cycle path. This has happened to me a few times at this junction. This was the closest to a collision yet, luckily I was travelling relatively slowly and her turn wasn't so acute. I think the placement of the bus stop is a bit of a hazard. It makes it harder for less forward thinking motorists to gauge what's moving up the inside, that doesn't excuse the drivers lack of attention here. The lady was very apologetic, claimed she was distracted by a car following her, that was a questionable excuse! I said that she was lucky it didn't end badly for us both, and all was forgiven but pleaded that she be more careful in future.

Luckily I tuned up my front brake last Friday. I have mechanical discs calipers which gradually become less responsive as the pads wear, that is unless they are dialled back in. A sharp reminder on how emergency stops can come at any time and one should always be prepared, keep your brakes in tip top working order people!


View: https://youtu.be/kPwh_PIcGto?t=474


----------



## Arjimlad (4 Sep 2018)

confusedcyclist said:


> Close call this morning on Leeds Bradford SuperDuperCycle Highway. Driver passes but fails to stop at the junction on this segregated cycle path. This has happened to me a few times at this junction. This was the closest to a collision yet, luckily I was travelling relatively slowly and her turn wasn't so acute. I think the placement of the bus stop is a bit of a hazard. It makes it harder for less forward thinking motorists to gauge what's moving up the inside, that doesn't excuse the drivers lack of attention here. The lady was very apologetic, claimed she was distracted by a car following her, that was a questionable excuse! I said that she was lucky it didn't end badly for us both, and all was forgiven but pleaded that she be more careful in future.
> 
> Luckily I tuned up my front brake last Friday. I have mechanical discs calipers which gradually become less responsive as the pads wear, that is unless they are dialled back in. A sharp reminder on how emergency stops can come at any time and one should always be prepared, keep your brakes in tip top working order people!
> 
> ...




Well handled, good reactions. A questionable excuse indeed.


----------



## mangid (4 Sep 2018)

VENT

"Why aren't you on the cycle path !" ....

Apparently it was the start of a civilised conversation, not a bullying intimidation tactic, indicated to me by the fact that he sped on past jabbing across the passenger pointing at the shared use facility .... He didn't hear my answer, but did hear the 'pr**k!' appended to the end. A little bit further on he pulled over wanting to continue the conversation. 

"What makes you better than those using the cycle path"
"You do realise it cost £500,000"
"It's safer than the road"
"I ride every day, I would use it"
"If I didn't have my son in the car I would get out and give you what for"
....

Argghhh, I know I shouldn't get riled, but it's so hard to to respond sometimes :-(


----------



## palinurus (4 Sep 2018)

Saw this tall-bike guy on the way home.


----------



## Lonestar (5 Sep 2018)

mangid said:


> VENT
> 
> "Why aren't you on the cycle path !" ....
> 
> ...




I hope you told him to stop being a bullying thug.


----------



## mangid (5 Sep 2018)

Lonestar said:


> I hope you told him to stop being a bullying thug.



Should have done, was going over the all things I should have said on the way to work this morning, still riled up ... Did wonders for my average speed this morning though ;-)


----------



## T675Rich (5 Sep 2018)

First commute on the new bike and it was much nicer to ride and definitely quicker even considering the fact that I haven't ridden much for the last two weeks. Had someone so desperate to get in front of me at one point that he overtook me and almost hit an oncoming car, tbf to him he gave me plenty of room but still seemed a bit silly especially as he got stopped by every set of lights and I caught him up each time and then when we hit the heavy traffic I lost him so nearly causing an accident got him nowhere faster.


----------



## C R (5 Sep 2018)

Back on the bike after a week of no riding because of holidays. Nearly wiped out by another cyclist coming the other way out of a road crossing, on the positive a driver let me through the crossing immediately after. Other than that fabulous weather and great to be riding again.


----------



## Lonestar (5 Sep 2018)

mangid said:


> Should have done, was going over the all things I should have said on the way to work this morning, still riled up ... Did wonders for my average speed this morning though ;-)



I hate that....I only think of a smart reply like half an hour later.


----------



## Mrklaw (5 Sep 2018)

Been commuting for the first time since Monday - just central London but I've been hesitant due to it being so busy. So far its been ok. Avoiding lorries and being careful about positioning (thanks beginners forum!). And with the ASL you're off so quick you usually arrive at the next lights before the traffic so there isn't much pressure from them to overtake. So far most vehicles have been well behaved too - lots of me looking over my shoulder and taking primary position when needed (a lot of the time in london with narrow streets and parked cars)

Still figuring out routes - in the morning its pretty much a straight drag but coming back the one way system gets in the way a little bit. About 15-20 mins door to door at the London end.

At the Slough end so far I keep missing the connecting train to Windsor by 5 mins, so I've cycled home - can do it in about 20-25 mins which is 5-10 mins faster than just waiting for the next train but I have the option to wait if I'm not in the mood.


----------



## Sixmile (5 Sep 2018)

I'm quite enjoying the schools being back this week as it means I can skip past a load of stationary traffic and view the motorway from the bridge above about half way into my commute. When the motorway is stopped still and bumper to bumper, it just makes the ride that bit more special.


----------



## Slick (5 Sep 2018)

A nice crisp morning left me feeling great as I enjoyed the cycle in this morning until I almost got to work and saw an ambulance crew tending to a scooter rider in a ditch after being knocked off by a van. Hard to tell exactly what happened but it certainly didn't look great. Hopefully the rider was okay.


----------



## palinurus (5 Sep 2018)

Thumbs up from biker this a.m. (was filtering a bit faster than me)


----------



## Shut Up Legs (6 Sep 2018)

Sixmile said:


> I'm quite enjoying the schools being back this week as it means I can skip past a load of stationary traffic and view the motorway from the bridge above about half way into my commute. When the motorway is stopped still and bumper to bumper, it just makes the ride that bit more special.


Do you wave at them from the bridge? I have a similar spot in my commute, and the little devil sitting on my left shoulder has urged me to wave at the motorists!


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Sep 2018)

palinurus said:


> Thumbs up from biker this a.m. (was filtering a bit faster than me)
> 
> View attachment 428647



Hmmm... Message from the Dark Side, there is ?


----------



## si_c (6 Sep 2018)

Another soggy commute this morning. Not too bad on the roads, but it was raining reasonably heavily, lots of static traffic.


----------



## Mrklaw (6 Sep 2018)

si_c said:


> Another soggy commute this morning. Not too bad on the roads, but it was raining reasonably heavily, lots of static traffic.



How do you deal with wet but not cold commutes? (complete newbie here). Do you ride slower to avoid overheating - I assume wet gear isn't great for ventilation


----------



## ianrauk (6 Sep 2018)

Mrklaw said:


> How do you deal with wet but not cold commutes? (complete newbie here). Do you ride slower to avoid overheating - I assume wet gear isn't great for ventilation



If its a warm wet commute, then no wet weather gear is needed. No point. Lycra dries very quickly, your skin even quicker.. Even a break in the rain on a commute and lycra will be dry in a short while.


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 Sep 2018)

tom73 said:


> Back from a quick spin on the bike though I almost did not make it. Some brainless Range Rover driver even though he had seen me and the fact that the road on his side is solid white line. Still continued to over take a car at speed ending up the wrong side of the road. So in effect coming at me head on at speed. Only a matter of inches in it I had nowhere to go other than keep the bike in a straight line and hope.


Some cars these days are smarter than their drivers!


----------



## ManiaMuse (6 Sep 2018)

Chelsea Tractors back out in force this week. Ugly SUVs just won't stop multiplying, will they ever go out of fashion or are they too affordable for average Joe now?

God help us if American style pick-up trucks ever start to become commonplace over here.


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 Sep 2018)

ManiaMuse said:


> Chelsea Tractors back out in force this week. Ugly SUVs just won't stop multiplying, will they ever go out of fashion or are they too affordable for average Joe now?
> 
> God help us if American style pick-up trucks ever start to become commonplace over here.


The car park at work has been full of Chelsea tractors during the school holidays (I work at a hotel near Ullswater)...and all the numpty drivers have decided to come to the Lakes as well. Lots of overtaking on blind bends etc-I've had a couple of near misses including one with a caravan that missed me by inches. I'm not going to let that put me off though-yesterday I took a nice detour to enjoy a bit more of the September sun.


----------



## C R (6 Sep 2018)

ManiaMuse said:


> Chelsea Tractors back out in force this week. Ugly SUVs just won't stop multiplying, will they ever go out of fashion or are they too affordable for average Joe now?
> 
> God help us if American style pick-up trucks ever start to become commonplace over here.



Sadly, they already are in semi rural areas like here.


----------



## si_c (6 Sep 2018)

Mrklaw said:


> How do you deal with wet but not cold commutes? (complete newbie here). Do you ride slower to avoid overheating - I assume wet gear isn't great for ventilation





ianrauk said:


> If its a warm wet commute, then no wet weather gear is needed. No point. Lycra dries very quickly, your skin even quicker.. Even a break in the rain on a commute and lycra will be dry in a short while.



Basically this. I throw on a lightweight waterproof jacket, and just ride as normal. The jacket keeps the worst of the rain off, and the rest of my gear dries quickly enough.

A caveat to what @ianrauk said is that I find that mudguards are an essential for helping keep you comfortable in rain, irrespective of the temperature. If your wheels are throwing up water from the road you'll never dry out until the roads are dry too, plus the roads are generally filthy, especially if it hasn't rained for a while.

On cold commutes, my strategy is exactly the same, except that I'll be wearing more stuff underneath my waterproof jacket, and I'll probably be wearing autumn/spring gear which is thicker and warmer anyway.


----------



## John_S (6 Sep 2018)

Yesterday I did my first commute for about 7 & a half weeks following an accident on Friday the 13th in July when I came of on a patch of loose gravel road surface and in the process hurt my hip and fractured a bone in my pelvis.

My recovery has been going alright and so yesterday I thought I'd test it by commuting to work having already done a couple of short local rides. Unfortunately after about 2-3 miles my pelvis was hurting and so perhaps I'm not quite fully recovered yet but nonetheless it felt good to be back commuting on the bike.

Given the pain yesterday and so in the interests of not over doing it at this stage of recovery I decided to go back to the bus today but I'll be back on the bike commuting again shortly because I really miss it. It's just a shame that my return to the bike is coinciding with the days getting shorter.


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Sep 2018)

John_S said:


> Yesterday I did my first commute for about 7 & a half weeks following an accident on Friday the 13th in July when I came of on a patch of loose gravel road surface and in the process hurt my hip and fractured a bone in my pelvis.
> 
> My recovery has been going alright and so yesterday I thought I'd test it by commuting to work having already done a couple of short local rides. Unfortunately after about 2-3 miles my pelvis was hurting and so perhaps I'm not quite fully recovered yet but nonetheless it felt good to be back commuting on the bike.
> 
> Given the pain yesterday in the interests of not over doing it at this stage of recovery I decided to go back to the bus today but I'll be back on the bike commuting again shortly because I really miss it. It's just a shame that my return to the bike is coinciding with the days getting shorter.



Well done for trying, hope you feel better soon. Got to be worth waiting until you are properly better but it must be very frustrating.


----------



## Slick (6 Sep 2018)

I've cycled all week but this was the first morning for the steel steed as there was rain forecast for later in the day and my carbon bike would obviously dissolve if it was to be touched by acid rain. I celebrated finally freeing of the stuck seat post by greasing it and moving it up about 10mm which may sound a lot but felt very comfortable. It was only on the way home I realised that the seat was sliding down and the only thing that stopped it going all the way down into the frame was a plastic light. 

I pulled in and fixed it far too high but was just too lazy to stop again. On the plus side the rain kept away for an otherwise great ride home.


----------



## Lonestar (6 Sep 2018)

Reckon I would have burst into tears if it had rained.


----------



## lazybloke (6 Sep 2018)

Cloudy this evening, but was still a surprise to see street lamps coming on at 5:50pm.
There's much to enjoy about autumn, but I was having a nice summer thank you very much.

Edited to say: getting on for 7:30pm and the street lamps are off again. Phew!


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Sep 2018)

Cheeky toad stuck his foot out as if to biff me off. He'd probably have fallen into the busy road if he'd made contact. So I have erased his head (and that of his driver).


----------



## tom73 (7 Sep 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> Cheeky toad stuck his foot out as if to biff me off. He'd probably have fallen into the busy road if he'd made contact. So I have erased his head (and that of his driver).
> 
> View attachment 428933



Hope you gave him what for , yet more fodder for the anti bike brigade


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Sep 2018)

tom73 said:


> Hope you gave him what for , yet more fodder for the anti bike brigade


Nope, reported him to his school whilst saying how good it was to see so many cycling to school.


----------



## Lonestar (7 Sep 2018)

ManiaMuse said:


> Chelsea Tractors back out in force this week. Ugly SUVs just won't stop multiplying, will they ever go out of fashion or are they too affordable for average Joe now?
> 
> God help us if American style pick-up trucks ever start to become commonplace over here.



Just thinking this today.Half the country claiming to be skint but these ugly buggers are everywhere.


----------



## tom73 (7 Sep 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> Nope, reported him to his school whilst saying how good it was to see so many cycling to school.



Good move backing up a negative issue with a positive view point of of the school. Let's hope they can find who and quickly sort it.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (7 Sep 2018)

windy, its always bloody windy!


----------



## Lonestar (8 Sep 2018)

In via Tower Bridge and back ...via the same way...Although the routes in and back are not the same...In via Stratford/CS 2 to Aldgate and cut to Tower Bridge for Quietway 14 on the way back I came via Quietway 14 (for the first time)with a ped standing in the Q14 cycle lane? staring at phone...Not too much of a problem but it just baffles me why people do not stand in a position of safety to do this.Then a busy traffic jammed Tower Bridge with three buses to get past and a car in front who couldn't steer straight probably due to the fact that whatever the driver was discussing with his passenger involved taking his hand off of the steering wheel explain what he mean't...In between picking up his phone to glance at the screen.Got past eventually due to a tour bus stopped and up to the north side and accessed the CS 3...Seemed ok and less hassle than faffing about with Southwark Bridge. Back via Shadwell/Limehouse/Poplar/Westferry/East India and Canning Town/Plaistow.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Sep 2018)

A couple of days on the bike this week, Friday and Sunday (+ Monday if you count the commute home after midnight )

Nice strong tailwind there on both days, with a lighter headwind home. Nice!

Now I’m riding a day or two a week, and am dropping down to 4 days w*rk instead of 5, MrsPete has sold her car and we just use mine for the few miles we need to do.


----------



## Lozz360 (10 Sep 2018)

dhd.evans said:


> No issues last night thankfully! Hurrah.
> 
> Oh, except the cycle path was blocked by a catamaran:
> 
> ...


Power has to give way to sail I’m afraid... Although his sail is not up so you could have informed him he was incorrectly mored in an access channel AKA a cycle path.


----------



## Sixmile (10 Sep 2018)

I was a bit later setting off this morning as I thought it was time I clipped on some crudguards to the hybrid as it is to be wet this afternoon... I also stuck a jacket in my rear pocket and overshoes on as it is to be wet this afternoon.. I also put on slightly warmer full finger gloves as it is to be wet this afternoon.. then I went out this morning and got soaked through!


----------



## Jenkins (10 Sep 2018)

It's finally reached the time of year when lights are required when going in on an early shift and when coming home on the late shift. As a result all 4 spare USB ports on my work PC had cables plugged in charging bike lights this morning.


----------



## Mrklaw (11 Sep 2018)

Seems my honeymoon last week is slowly coming to an end. Coming in to work yesterday morning I had a lovely van indicate left in the left lane while I was in the right (straight/right) lane at the lights. As the lights change, the van driver - still indicating left - decides to turn right across me instead, and then pulls over to park on the right side of the road immediately after the junction. Luckily it was just after the lights so wasn't going fast and I avoided him easily, but it reminded me how sudden things can happen, even if you're riding defensively


----------



## rivers (11 Sep 2018)

It's supposed to rain today, so I took the wet weather bike into work. First commute with my new camera, which is currently rigged onto the handlebars with one of the helmet straps until the 31.8mm handlebar clamp arrives. Just had it in standard def today, video quality is decent, but i will put it into HD recording mode on my way home.
Overall, a mostly pleasant ride into work except for the headwind on the hills, with just a slight sprinkling of rain.


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Sep 2018)

rivers said:


> It's supposed to rain today, so I took the wet weather bike into work. First commute with my new camera, which is currently rigged onto the handlebars with one of the helmet straps until the 31.8mm handlebar clamp arrives. Just had it in standard def today, video quality is decent, but i will put it into HD recording mode on my way home.
> Overall, a mostly pleasant ride into work except for the headwind on the hills, with just a slight sprinkling of rain.



Which camera did you go for ?


----------



## rivers (11 Sep 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> Which camera did you go for ?



Kitvision escape HD. Cheap and cheerful


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Sep 2018)

rivers said:


> Kitvision escape HD. Cheap and cheerful



Best way, they can take a battering. Hope it helps.


----------



## Lonestar (11 Sep 2018)

In via Tower Bridge and Elephant and Castle instead of Q14....Back via Q14 and Tower Bridge.Different to the boring Southwark Bridge E/W Superhighway....Why don't they just call it CS 3?

So now I'm new to Tower Bridge northbound but not Southbound and I've been victim to some real crappy driving in the Southbound direction...really bad...possibly because the traffic is limited to 20mph and easy to keep up with...One morning the car in front of me decided to intimidate me by keeping braking,,,that sort of thing or weaving into the kerb to stop a left hand pass although generally I wouldn't try that anyway...Pretty pointless when it's better to be patient not a patient.

Today van decided to overtake me at the bottom of the north side...as usual just so they can get to the traffic lights as fast as possible but I still manage to keep up and overtake...Then a firking great lorry car transporter thing? in the left hand turn lane so I go advance to the right of the lorry as I wasn't going left but getting onto the CS 3 and a car is in the straight arrow (middle) lane behind the lorry which is blocking half the road...Theres a left arrow and two straight arrow lanes...When the lights change a van comes out of nowhere (from the right) to do a left and no indications(same thing happened Saturday with a car) must have been in the further straight (right side) lane or something...but I had checked and seen it coming and got out of the way.Not too much of a problem as the van wasn't aggressive but it's a note for the future.So I am still learning how Tower Bridge Northbound works.


----------



## Mrklaw (12 Sep 2018)

Had a slow motion scrape this morning. White van trying to do a three point turn and cars basically squeezing past stopping him progressing. Eventually he gets the job done and pulls away. Inthe meantime a Prius is trying to turn right to join my lane but is blocked by the van. I start to proceed and the Prius moves at the same time - catches my rear right side on his front bumper. I stayed on the bike and wasn’t hurt

I think mainly my fault - I shouldn’t have tried to pass until the Prius cleared - he’ll have been looking for traffic not for me sitting right by his bumper. Need to be more cautious. I think I may have been distracted too by the van being repeatedly blocked in by some of these drivers including the Prius.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Sep 2018)

A drizzly wet commute this morning. Though it wasn't cold. 

Rainy commute stats.
38th rainy commute of 2018
For the same period last year, 18 rainy commutes.
31 Rainy commutes over all for 2017


----------



## si_c (12 Sep 2018)

Nice steady commute with a moderate tailwind, road surface was a bit moist, but the roads were nice and clear and I got a decent tow from a tipper truck, so added a couple of new PRs along the way!


----------



## KneesUp (12 Sep 2018)

The traffic was so bad this morning that I couldn't get past the traffic in my lane on either side for about a mile. My theory is that one car parked too far from the kerb, and everyone else just lined up with it, so for that section of road - which is narrow anyway - there was no room. Very frustrating to be stuck in traffic on a blinking bike, plus I was slightly late for work as a result.


----------



## Mrklaw (12 Sep 2018)

Might look for an alternative route in - around Wigmore street approaching regent street going east, its always clogged with parked vans as the road narrows, and then past Regent street always parked cars meaning two lanes merge into one after busy lights. So far its ok but it feels open to having problems down the line.


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Sep 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> Nope, reported him to his school whilst saying how good it was to see so many cycling to school.



School have replied saying that they have followed up with both of the boys, putting sanctions in place and also addressing the issue of their understanding of road safety and the importance of mindful and respectful behaviour. I repeated my comments of praise for the amount of cycling to school. Sorted !


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Sep 2018)

Extended commute to 14 miles today along some lovely lanes via Milbury Heath/Tytherington. The rain had chiefly stopped although I did put my jacket on for about 20 minutes during a bit of damp.

I was very interested to see a Zero electric motorbike at the lights. It approached silently, and pulled away silently as well when the lights went green. Very nice looking machine indeed.


----------



## Lonestar (13 Sep 2018)

Ok in via Tower Bridge and Elephant and Castle for a well early start and back via Quietway and Tower Bridge...The usual on Tower Bridge with a tin boxer driving as close to the kerb as usual but eventually I got past.

On the North Side of Tower Bridge there is two left hand arrows and the right is a straight arrow I think.My mistake...I thought it was one left hand arrow and two straight.So that knowledge will serve me for better road positioning.

Makes a change from Southwark Bridge and the East West which got a bit boring.I can also practice my skills with yet another dickhead who tries to block me out yet again...esp when they are getting nowhere.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Sep 2018)

Not strictly on the commute, but returning from a quick trip into Felixstowe to pick up a parcel from the Post Office on work time, I was approaching a light controlled pedestrian crossing with one of those small, upright pensioner special vehicles (Vauxhall of some sort?) stopped at the line - the lights were flashing orange and I timed my approach to co-incide with them turning green but had to come to a stop as the elderly driver failed to notice the change and just sat there. 

They did make up for it 100 yards later when they failed to stop for the red light at the crossroads causing a vehicle coming from the right on the green to do an emergency stop while they sailed serenely on!


----------



## hennbell (13 Sep 2018)

Its been cold and raining all week here on the prairies. This morning there was a little snow mixed in with the rain.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Sep 2018)

Pleasant 12.5 mile commute in, yesterday lunchtime, in lovely sunshine. Still in shorts & T shirt. 
13 miles Home, at 01:30, in shorts, but needing a light jacket to ward off the chill. 







Good news though! My biggest pothole has been filled in. 
Just need the other hundred or so worked on now


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Sep 2018)

Why when it's wet do drivers seem to abandon patience ?

Mini driver tailgating wide around blind bends, overtaking unsighted.... Land Rover Discovery massaging his ego by playing chicken with me & my bike, speeding past passing places which I could have ducked into, moron using handheld phone having to clumsily abort cutting the corner into me, close pass from a 1-series BMW driver, ... one lovely driver pausing to let me grind uphill past some parked cars to counterbalance all of the above - all of this in just *one* ten-mile ride.

But I'd still rather cycle to work


----------



## dhd.evans (14 Sep 2018)

Friday legs today; a pleasant 13mph average and no real strain.


----------



## Maverick Goose (14 Sep 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> Why when it's wet do drivers seem to abandon patience ?
> 
> Mini driver tailgating wide around blind bends, overtaking unsighted.... Land Rover Discovery massaging his ego by playing chicken with me & my bike, speeding past passing places which I could have ducked into, moron using handheld phone having to clumsily abort cutting the corner into me, close pass from a 1-series BMW driver, ... one lovely driver pausing to let me grind uphill past some parked cars to counterbalance all of the above - all of this in just *one* ten-mile ride.
> 
> But I'd still rather cycle to work


So true...and soaking you by driving right through puddles as well!


----------



## mjr (14 Sep 2018)

Mrklaw said:


> Might look for an alternative route in - around Wigmore street approaching regent street going east, its always clogged with parked vans as the road narrows, and then past Regent street always parked cars meaning two lanes merge into one after busy lights. So far its ok but it feels open to having problems down the line.


The parallel E-W streets north of there between Wigmore and Euston are pretty good but there's a few places you end up wiggling around one-way systems.


----------



## Lonestar (15 Sep 2018)

Friday legs today on Saturday's commute.Will these commutes ever end?


----------



## Lonestar (16 Sep 2018)

Lonestar said:


> Friday legs today on Saturday's commute.Will these commutes ever end?



Nope not Fridays legs on Sundays commute but I seem to have a bug...felt so run down and tired at work although the ride back made me feel slightly better I need more than six hours sleep.Will try for seven ,tonight.Two weeks off late next month and I need it.

Tower Bridge coming back again...outnumbered by the tin boxes in their slow moving traffic jam and an ice cream van parked on the bridge.That's a new one on me.Good stuff,must have had seven positive reactions from the boxes on the way back.That must be a record.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Sep 2018)

Couple of days off now, but yesterday’s commute was 12.5 miles in, and 15 back at 01:00 ish. 
Only point worth mentioning was that I ran into a badger...
Bloomin’ lucky I didn’t go over the bars or exit stage left, but I managed to stay on the bike!!
Badger made a loud EEEEK sound and scuttled off after laying down and play dead for a few minutes. 
I should have bunny hopped it , I know


----------



## si_c (17 Sep 2018)

Last week was a bit nippy, so I put I was wearing arm warmers and long finger gloves on the way in every day. Today I put on a long sleeve jersey and I was way way way too hot.

I left a bit later than usual though, so the roads were relatively quiet, although a couple of complete tools ran red lights, but nothing new there.


----------



## si_c (18 Sep 2018)

Absolutely flew home tonight with a 25mph tailwind, averaged just over 22mph, not looking forward to the morning commute.


----------



## Bazzer (18 Sep 2018)

For a variety of reasons, my first commute for a couple of weeks Now properly dark for almost all of the journey, with the early shards of dawn only appearing a couple of miles from work.
I just hope the wind stays in the same direction and strength for the journey home. At times it made for hard work and some reward would be pleasant.


----------



## si_c (18 Sep 2018)

Definitely a bit blustery this morning, but not as bad as I was anticipating. Traffic gave me a wide berth, which was appreciated, in fact I think the only muppet on the road was probably me!


----------



## biggs682 (18 Sep 2018)

I raised the main sail on the way in at times then other times it was hard work


----------



## ianrauk (18 Sep 2018)

Phew, as others said, a bit bluster out there this morning. The weather gods decided to throw in a little drizzle too but nothing to write home about. 
It's going to make for a real old tough commute home later today if the wind doesn't abate.


----------



## Arjimlad (18 Sep 2018)

New salmon Koolstop pads = squealy brakes right at the end of braking. Naughty young man put his phone down sharpish upon hearing those outside his car window this morning .. I said "thank you"


----------



## Mrklaw (18 Sep 2018)

really warm this week - can't seem to make its mind up. 6c last week in the mornings, almost 20c this morning!

Not looking forward to later in the week - rainy but still really warm.


----------



## 13 rider (18 Sep 2018)

Tough work coming home tonight mainly a blustery headwind managed to just top 12 mph and Tomorrow looks to be the same so easy ride in to look forward to


----------



## si_c (18 Sep 2018)

Comfortable ride home tonight except for poor choice of clothing. Wore a long sleeved Jersey and it was properly overkill.


----------



## Bazzer (19 Sep 2018)

A change in wind direction meant hard work most of the way home, topped off with a horribly close pass a couple of miles from home. I'll see how Cheshire police respond, but if they take no action (again!), I can see a letter to the Chief Constable in prospect.


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Sep 2018)

Bazzer said:


> I can see a letter to the Chief Constable in prospect



Police and crime commissioner would probably be your best bet.


----------



## si_c (19 Sep 2018)

Really hard ride in this morning, was struggling to hit my usual easy cruising speed in large sections with that headwind, just brutal.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Sep 2018)

si_c said:


> Really hard ride in this morning, was struggling to hit my usual easy cruising speed in large sections with that headwind, just brutal.




T'other way round for me Si.
Nice push on the back on the way in, which mean cycling through treacle on the way back... just like last night, boy that was hard work.


----------



## si_c (19 Sep 2018)

ianrauk said:


> T'other way round for me Si.
> Nice push on the back on the way in, which mean cycling through treacle on the way back... just like last night, boy that was hard work.



It's looking like a 22mph cross-tail wind for me on the way home tonight, trying to decide whether to go the longer way, which means 5 miles straight into the wind, followed by 15 blissful flat miles with a block tailwind, or just the usual quick way home.


----------



## KneesUp (19 Sep 2018)

Some section were very hard work this morning - I normally ease off on the last road before work so I can cool down a bit, but today it was brutal because the wind is funneled down it by various buildings - I was down to my granny ring. In theory that will mean a rapid ride home, at least on that bit, but we all know it doesn't work that way!


----------



## Bazzer (19 Sep 2018)

Well that was bloody hard work. 
Around 13 miles of headwind and 4 miles of side winds, with no respite at all. . 11/2 miles of road with wind coming from my left across open fields was particularly scary. Luckily all drivers who passed me, gave plenty of room.


----------



## si_c (19 Sep 2018)

Commute home was far less rapid than I had anticipated. The expected cross-tailwind had just become a crosswind for most of the journey and although it wasn't too strong, it was still gusting and pushing me sideways.


----------



## dhd.evans (20 Sep 2018)

20mph average home last night hitting 33mph on the flats(!).

Unfortunately had an impatient WVM try to roll over me at a junction, rev his engine aggressively then attempt to take me out turning right. We had a 'frank' discussion about the matter when he parked up (turns out we were travelling to the same destination!) which was less than helpful. I'll simply report him to his employer with the video and let them deal with it. 

Turned a pleasant morning into a sour one.


----------



## si_c (20 Sep 2018)

Steady in this morning as legs a bit tired so left earlier than usual but barely a remnant of yesterdays wind. In fact I'm struggling to recall much about this mornings commute at all - I suppose that's the best kind.


----------



## Mrklaw (20 Sep 2018)

dhd.evans said:


> 20mph average home last night hitting 33mph on the flats(!).
> 
> Unfortunately had an impatient WVM try to roll over me at a junction, rev his engine aggressively then attempt to take me out turning right. We had a 'frank' discussion about the matter when he parked up (turns out we were travelling to the same destination!) which was less than helpful. I'll simply report him to his employer with the video and let them deal with it.
> 
> Turned a pleasant morning into a sour one.



I guess they're trying to get ahead of you to avoid being blocked on the road? But it makes no sense to try as you'll always be quicker away from the lights.


----------



## Threevok (20 Sep 2018)

Wet


----------



## si_c (20 Sep 2018)

Threevok said:


> Wet


I'm expecting that later. Met office says 99% chance of rain this afternoon


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Sep 2018)

Very windy ride to work yesterday (head-wind)
Wore a new jacket, that I bought last week for the first time

Forgot it was windproof, & given the temperature, I felt a bit 'boil in the bag'

Still, the visibility factor, for the, left at 22:20, (mainly tail-wind) ride home, was undoubtedly quite good

https://www.halfords.com/cycling/cy...ns-reflective-removable-sleeve-cycling-jacket


----------



## Moodyman (20 Sep 2018)

Filtering through stationery traffic on the approach to a roundabout. Big lorry on the left and an SUV on the right.

Wasn't paying attention ahead and traffic started to move. I was half way along the lorry, but couldn't see his mirrors. Panic. Pedalled hard and got past lorry as he started navigating roundabout and the inevitable straddling of two lanes.

Made it by a whisker but could have been a statistic. Just goes to show you cannot EVER, EVER switch off.

It's a road I've ridden hundreds of times and this familiarity, quite possibly, led to a degree of complacency.

Be safe all.


----------



## Sixmile (20 Sep 2018)

I'd a painful commute yesterday as I didn't take the bike due to storm Ali. I dropped the kids to school and drove onto work, stuck on the motorway for 20 minutes+. My wife then who'd earlier got the train to town, couldn't get home because of debris on the line. She walked across town and drove my car home to take kids swimming. A few hours later I was heading home, walked to the trains that were now back on. Got to the station, no, the 5:40pm train is cancelled. The buses no longer run through city centre due to the Primark fire so I didn't know where to get it now and I was a good half hour walk from the route anyhow. My wife eventually had to drive back to get me. 

This morning, back on the bike. Sailed in no bother.


----------



## dhd.evans (20 Sep 2018)

Mrklaw said:


> I guess they're trying to get ahead of you to avoid being blocked on the road? But it makes no sense to try as you'll always be quicker away from the lights.



Maybe; from the chat we had he was adamant that he'd stopped and given me space, even going so far as to accuse me of slowing down to rile him up. Turns out if you slow down whilst going up hill you are doing it to wind drivers up... who knew!


----------



## lazybloke (20 Sep 2018)

Fabulous tailwind home this evening, better than usual stats on Strava!


----------



## Jenkins (20 Sep 2018)

1/2 mile from home in Trimley, on the oppposite side of the road I saw a car parked nose in to the kerb and a bike leaning up against the wall so went over to check if the rider was OK thinking there had been an acccident - at which point the car driver got out and went into full on shouting mode against the rider. It turned out he had said something during (what he termed as) a close pass which the driver took exception to as there was a young child in the car - only for the driver to repeat it frequently and use much worse language at volume where the child could still hear. Things did get very heated, but to his credit, the cyclist kept very calm and was on the phone to the police as a result of the driver's atttitude.

Other than that, warm & very breezy but an otherwise dull, boring day!


----------



## si_c (20 Sep 2018)

So wet. So very very very wet. So unbelievably horribly wet.


----------



## humboldt (21 Sep 2018)

Last night's return trip had me resolving to avoid this road until they've removed the 3 way control. Second time I've seen someone in a car deciding to overtake the long line of traffic waiting at this point for the lights on the bend and presumably jump the red, even though there's literally nowhere to go if there's a car coming the other way (which - given that it's a three way control - seems a highly likely outcome). 






Last night it was some crappy little BMW hatchback, of course. First time was a few months ago when they had a similar lights setup and I was cycling in the direction the camera is facing; a local cretin went for that manoeuvre and was flashing his lights and gesturing at me to move. I responded with another gesture and he had to wedge himself half into traffic for me to get by.


----------



## 13 rider (21 Sep 2018)

That's was a tough week windy or what !!!


----------



## dhd.evans (21 Sep 2018)

I got paid to ride around with the high heejuns at work today! 60mi Tour de Tay in aid of the Uni's principal's challenge. Tried to take annual leave, was told i wasn't allowed to take it so... paid to ride. Best. Day. EVER.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Sep 2018)

Riding home from work, at 22:30, I had a numb-nuts overtake on a mini-roundabout, on the wrong side (or straight over it), with bugger all visibility to the right (due to buildings)

All I got in answer to a raised arm, in a "What the hell!?!?" gesture was a two finger salute


R/bout not seen here, but it's behind the white van (I was straight ahead)

https://www.instantstreetview.com/@53.704831,-1.430418,125.94h,-10.44p,1z


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Sep 2018)

Blustery tail/side wind on the 12.5 miles in yesterday, with a bit of drizzle to keep me cool..
13.5 miles on the homeward leg, at 01:00 ish, was quite pleasant. Still comfortable temp in shorts, but no longer T Shirt weather at stupid o’clock. 






Hopefully going to miss the rain today, if the forecast is right (!)


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Sep 2018)

Well, the forecast was wrong. It was raining all the way in. So it goes.. 

Ten hour shift, finishing at midnight, with quite a bit of traffic zooming about so I took a different, longer route home as it was away from the bits that get raced along. Ended up doing 18 miles, but it was dry and windless!!






This was in the bike shed at work yesterday!! An electric fat bike. Not sure whose it is, but I’ll see if I an have a play when I do 

Couple of days off now, so it’s beer o’clock


----------



## Jenkins (23 Sep 2018)

Arrived at work just as the first drops of rain came down at just before 7am, sat in the office all day watching the rain on the windows until it stopped just in time for me to leave at 3pm. Just wish I'd taken the day off and gone to Donington Park for the British GTs where it was dry all day despite earlier weather forecasts.


----------



## rivers (24 Sep 2018)

Bit chilly this morning. I had to stop halfway to work and put on my spare pair of socks. Other than that, a pleasant ride in.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Sep 2018)

Bbbbbbrrrr bit nippy this morning.
Had to put on the windcheater. My fingers in fingerless gloves where just on the edge of being too cold.
I had better start digging down in the cupboard to find the full finger gloves, arm warmers, leg warmers and base layer thingy's.

Lovely, blue sky, sunny morning though here in the SE.


----------



## Dec66 (24 Sep 2018)

My word. Undervest, arm warmers and 3/4 length shorts this morning. Autumn's here.

Also, the fleet having been decimated by mechanical malady, the pub bike (the Mongoose) was pressed into service this morning. Not altogether unpleasant, after a smidgen of brake fettling, I have to say.


----------



## si_c (24 Sep 2018)

Bit nippy this morning. Perfect commute weather.


----------



## dhd.evans (24 Sep 2018)

Longs, wooly overshoes, autumn gloves, long sleeve top, buff and cap. Bloody. Cold.


----------



## John_S (24 Sep 2018)

Yes today was one of the first days where it really did feel chilly and if my Garmin is to be believed it was between 4 & 5 degrees. 

However it was a slightly strange feeling because I'm sure that if it were 4 or 5 degrees in December / January when the sun is very low in the sky I would have felt colder. But as it was it was really sunny this morning and with sun beating down on me I actually felt pretty toasty once I'd got going.

Although having said that the extremities really felt the cold and I definitely need to have a search and dig out the winter cap now.


----------



## the stupid one (24 Sep 2018)

Today was my first cycle commute since 1993. The front derailleur wouldn't drop the chain into the small ring, the small rear sprocket was noisy, the bike weighed a ton, I attempted a hill in the big ring (thinking I was in the middle) and ground to a halt, the secure lockup at work was hidden behind storm-damaged garden shite and it wasn't quite tall enough so I broke my bell. And by the time I'd changed I was almost ten minutes late.

And ultimately _*SO*_ much less stressful than driving - can't wait to have another go on Thursday!


----------



## ianrauk (25 Sep 2018)

Yep. A tad over 2° this morning when I left home. Got the LF gloves and knee warmers out for the first time since earlier this year. A beautiful cycling morning though, Lovely sunny blue skies. The low sun was a problem though with a good few car drivers not really knowing how to drive properly or carefully in those conditions. 
I was also surprised at how many cyclists on my commute this morning. There was at least 12 of us at one junction. Good to see, though with the cold weather upon us, I guess the numbers will start to fall as people change to a warm train or car.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Sep 2018)

Part of my daily commute is too drop of the previous day's cat litter "presents" on this morning's commute the bag slipped out of my hand and instead of landing on the road where i could retrieve it from it went into the spokes and ended up finely spread all over front wheel spokes and underside of downtube !!!

Other than that a nice first commute on the Forme that landed last night


----------



## Bazzer (25 Sep 2018)

It felt a couple of degrees cooler than yesterday. Certainly my ears stayed colder for longer.  Lovely full moon for the first few miles. 
I probably saw more cyclists today than I did on any of the summer commutes, which was a bit weird; and all but a couple had lights.


----------



## C R (25 Sep 2018)

Cool, but I learnt my lesson from the weekend and had proper gloves on, glorious day though. The last uphill bit felt quite hard, and when I parked the bike I saw why, the rear brake is sticking, arg, thought I had fixed that. Some lunchtime fettling, me thinks.


----------



## si_c (25 Sep 2018)

Nice warm 5° this morning on the way in, so got out the long sleeve base layer, short sleeve jersey and long finger gloves for the first time this year. Threw on a Gilet as well for good measure, got it just about perfectly right given the headwind. Feet were cold though.

Judging from yesterday this is going to be the right way to do it, as it was warmer on the way home so SS jersey and gloves should be fine.


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Sep 2018)

4 degrees C today. Needed arm warmers and full gloves, still in shorts though. Cold feet, so nearly winter boot time


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Sep 2018)

Today, shortly after this close pass left me less than happy, I saw the car in question parked up at the local golf club.

I had a most polite & friendly discussion with the driver explaining that the pass felt too close to me. He explained that his son-in-law had been knocked off his bike, & that he always tried to give plenty of space & would make sure he did so in future. I wished him a good round of golf.

I hope that speaking to him in a friendly and non-confrontational way may have done some good.


----------



## Sixmile (25 Sep 2018)

First commute on the fat bike. It wasn't a full commute as I'd a trip to the doc's first thing but still, 6 miles at a slower pace was no bad thing. I managed a 15.5mph average but it's a pretty harsh ride for the wrists. It wouldn't be my main commuting machine or choice but it was fun and a nice change.





(Excuse my attempt at an arty farty snap!)


----------



## Sixmile (25 Sep 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> He explained that his son-in-law had been knocked off his bike, & that he always tried to give plenty of space & would make sure he did so in future.



If that's him giving space I wouldn't like to see him passing close! 

I would've been tempted to tee off behind him as he was half way up the fairway and say that my son-in-law was hit by a stray golf ball and I always tried to give an early 'fore!'.


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Sep 2018)

Sixmile said:


> If that's him giving space I wouldn't like to see him passing close!
> 
> I would've been tempted to tee off behind him as he was half way up the fairway and say that my son-in-law was hit by a stray golf ball and I always tried to give an early 'fore!'.



I was pondering that as I waited for him to come out of the clubhouse, but I hope the cheery approach I adopted might have more chance of improving his attitude towards cyclists !!


----------



## palinurus (25 Sep 2018)

Enjoyed the last couple of commutes in the mornin- been leaving earlier than usual, just getting light, birds singing.

First ride with full gloves today.


----------



## G3CWI (25 Sep 2018)

palinurus said:


> First ride with full gloves today.



Same here. Took a while to find them.


----------



## G3CWI (25 Sep 2018)

Sixmile said:


> If that's him giving space



..."I didn't hit him Officer, so the space must have been adequate" as some motorists appear to believe.


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Sep 2018)

G3CWI said:


> ..."I didn't hit him Officer, so the space must have been adequate" as some motorists appear to believe.


If I hadn't caught up with the driver & had that discussion, this would certainly have been reported online. The rear footage is scary.


----------



## Sixmile (25 Sep 2018)

And that folks, is why we can't have nice things.

I just got a call from our reception desk to say that a group of 5 young fellas had been circling our building for the last hour, and tried to force one of the car park gates to get at my bike (see my post above). They threatened one of our porters and promised to come back. For now, I've moved the bike indoors, out of sight but can't see me bringing it into the city again if this is what happens on the first day I bring it!


----------



## si_c (25 Sep 2018)

Sixmile said:


> And that folks, is why we can't have nice things.
> 
> I just got a call from our reception desk to say that a group of 5 young fellas had been circling our building for the last hour, and tried to force one of the car park gates to get at my bike (see my post above). They threatened one of our porters and promised to come back. For now, I've moved the bike indoors, out of sight but can't see me bringing it into the city again if this is what happens on the first day I bring it!


I'd thank them, as you've now found out you can keep your bike indoors


----------



## skudupnorth (25 Sep 2018)

No tale, just an amazing, misty ride along the guided busway from home to work


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Sep 2018)

Sixmile said:


> And that folks, is why we can't have nice things.
> 
> I just got a call from our reception desk to say that a group of 5 young fellas had been circling our building for the last hour, and tried to force one of the car park gates to get at my bike (see my post above). They threatened one of our porters and promised to come back. For now, I've moved the bike indoors, out of sight but can't see me bringing it into the city again if this is what happens on the first day I bring it![/QUOTE
> 
> Liked that your bike was preserved, not for the would-be thieves.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Sep 2018)

An almost perfect late autumn day's riding - except for the work bit in the middle. The nominally 3.5 miles each way (but normally around 13) turned into 17 miles in and 19 miles home with an extended loop out to Falkenham & Kirton at the start & end plus a bit of light off road as I was on the Spa.


----------



## Bazzer (26 Sep 2018)

Nearly taken out by a woman driver last night. Her in the outside lane at the entrance to a roundabout, decides she is going to barge her way to turn left and ignore the cyclist who is ahead of her, in the middle of the left lane and who isn't turning left.


----------



## Slick (26 Sep 2018)

I don't think I'll ever really understand it but got up this morning at 5am and all I could hear was wind and rain battering the window so just went straight back to bed. My conscious got the better of me at 5.15 so I got up and went for it and almost immediately noticed my seat post sliding down. I stopped to fix it and toyed with the idea of turning for home but kept going but had to stop another 3 times before it gave up the ghost altogether. I also chose another route to stay out the worst of the wind but despite all that, I loved it I really don't know why but I love wet mornings and a hot shower and cup of tea with the worst of the work already done.


----------



## Slick (26 Sep 2018)

Oh aye, meant to say that next time I'll put the unmentionables in a plastic bag before I put them in the cheap panniers.


----------



## dhd.evans (26 Sep 2018)

Took a nice scenic detour last night with the wind at my back:






This morning was uneventful but found a wet patch at my bike locker. Turns out someone pissed on it. Fair do's it's on main campus and students will be students on Tuesday night (which is cheap night at the Union) but still... c'mon... don't be a farking savage.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Sep 2018)

Slick said:


> I don't think I'll ever really understand it but got up this morning at 5am and all I could hear was wind and rain battering the window so just went straight back to bed. My conscious got the better of me at 5.15 so I got up and went for it and almost immediately noticed my seat post sliding down. I stopped to fix it and toyed with the idea of turning for home but kept going but had to stop another 3 times before it gave up the ghost altogether. I also chose another route to stay out the worst of the wind but despite all that, I loved it I really don't know why but I love wet mornings and a hot shower and cup of tea with the worst of the work already done.




Blimey, a bit different to the lovely, sunny, blue sky morning we are having here in the SE


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Sep 2018)

Lovely 12.5 mile warm and sunny commute in yesterday at middayish. 

By midnight, it was a tad chillier, but not too bad. The moon was amazing! I could switch it off, on the deserted country lanes, and still see where I was going. Not quite bright enough to spot the potholes, though, so I switched it back on again... 

Only one potential issue was avoided when I was between a couple of mini roundabouts in Isham when an ambulance, on a shout, was heading along behind me. I'd have had time to turn right and get out of the way, but a truck (from my company) was approaching the mini roundabout and I thought the driver might not see me through the blue flashing strobes, so I pulled over into a side turning and hung around for a few seconds to let everyone get gone.

As I was feeling good, I added a couple of miles via Hannington, Moulton and Overstone, where I stopped at the bus stop library and picked a couple of books up, so ended up on 15 miles by the time I got home.

Driving in today as I have stuff to do on the way, but should be back on the bike tomorrow.


----------



## Sixmile (26 Sep 2018)

One week on and the trees blocking one of busiest cycle routes into Belfast is still blocked by fallen trees. I have reported it but I'll not hold my breath.. especially when I'm lifting my bike over again.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (26 Sep 2018)

It may just be a stretch of bad luck, but I've had an appalling set of motorist incidents in the last week or so.

Last night overtaken by someone (who also overtook the car following me) over a pedestrian crossing and T junction all of 50 yards ahead of a set of lights

This morning overtaken blind on a country lane causing oncoming van to do an e-stop.

This morning later attempted overtake over road hump 50 yards ahead of roundabout by motorist unable to complete the manoeuvre.

I've twice been deliberately forced off the road by people.

etc etc etc.

It's not normally anything like this - maybe one incident a month, not two a day. Is it just me, or does autumn cause motorist idiocy?


----------



## ianrauk (26 Sep 2018)

roubaixtuesday said:


> It may just be a stretch of bad luck, but I've had an appalling set of motorist incidents in the last week or so.
> 
> Last night overtaken by someone (who also overtook the car following me) over a pedestrian crossing and T junction all of 50 yards ahead of a set of lights
> 
> ...



I really do think the low morning sun is a factor. It just drives car drivers loopy for some reason.


----------



## Slick (26 Sep 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Blimey, a bit different to the lovely, sunny, blue sky morning we are having here in the SE


At least we don't have to worry about the low winter sun.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Sep 2018)

Maybe it’s the full moon.... ?


----------



## clf (26 Sep 2018)

Stuck a new winter tyre on the front today to bed in the spikes, got a few odd looks as it sounded like a bowl of rice krispies approaching. Need to bed the back in too, stereo


----------



## ianrauk (26 Sep 2018)

clf said:


> Stuck a new winter tyre on the front today to bed in the spikes, got a few odd looks as it sounded like a bowl of rice krispies approaching. Need to bed the back in too, stereo




Blimey.
Where are you based.
In London/SE there's never a need for studded tyres thank gawd.


----------



## clf (26 Sep 2018)

Manchester, there's no need at all yet, but apparently you need to bed the spikes in on tarmac for 20 or 30 miles before the ice comes, have a feeling they might come in useful in a couple of months.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Sep 2018)

Yet another day of wall to wall sunshine, warmer than yesterday, plus a light breeze in the morning. Woke up a bit earlier than planned so had an extended ride in to work and, with the late afetrnoon warmth holding, an extended ride home as well. 
27 miles in & 23 home for a 50 mile round trip for the first time that I can remember!


----------



## clf (27 Sep 2018)

I'm beginning to thing that violence is the only answer, knocked off again this morning by mummy in her 4x4 dropping tarquin off outside the school gates, on the zig zags, it was only the presence of children that stopped me unleashing a bicycle pump around her head, sick of this now. The next issue I have I will struggle to hold my temper, whatever happens they better make sure I stay down after they hit me because by christ they won't be getting up again.


----------



## Arjimlad (27 Sep 2018)

clf said:


> I'm beginning to thing that violence is the only answer, knocked off again this morning by mummy in her 4x4 dropping tarquin off outside the school gates, on the zig zags, it was only the presence of children that stopped me unleashing a bicycle pump around her head, sick of this now. The next issue I have I will struggle to hold my temper, whatever happens they better make sure I stay down after they hit me because by christ they won't be getting up again.



Nasty. Are you able to report this selfish danger?


----------



## ianrauk (27 Sep 2018)

clf said:


> I'm beginning to thing that violence is the only answer, knocked off again this morning by mummy in her 4x4 dropping tarquin off outside the school gates, on the zig zags, it was only the presence of children that stopped me unleashing a bicycle pump around her head, sick of this now. The next issue I have I will struggle to hold my temper, whatever happens they better make sure I stay down after they hit me because by christ they won't be getting up again.




Sorry to hear that.
There are some really selfish people about when it comes to the school run.


----------



## clf (27 Sep 2018)

Unfortunately not, my cameras were off at the time and she drove off, I will see the car again I'm sure, plenty of witnesses, none seemed to know who this is despite her dropping her kids off there every day for the last several years no doubt. Even if I could report it I have no faith in the police or the council to do anything about the parking problems around the school, I think the word C**T written in brake fluid across her bonnet may be a better deterrent, 
I'm ok, bike's fine once I straighten the front derailleur.


----------



## dhd.evans (27 Sep 2018)

Ride home will not be via the cycle path as a body was found on it this morning. Apparently had been in the water 'for some time'. 

Hills it is...


----------



## T675Rich (27 Sep 2018)

Had an interesting conversation with an angry motorist this morning. He was driving like an idiot but I am wondering if what I said was right. I'll explain. I was at the end of a shared use path at a section where you have to cross the road to the shared use path the other side, the road you cross comes to an end a little way to my left at a T-junction. There were cars queuing up to the junction and one waved me across so I checked the other direction that was clear and went, are care then turned right into the top of the road at speed when I was about 3/4 of the way across and slammed his brakes on and started shouting at me. I am pretty sure he cut the corner and was driving to fast without checking a road he was joining. I told him that people already crossing had priority when you enter a road as I was thinking of rule 170 but then I doubted myself as I know that is correct for pedestrians but is it for cyclists?


----------



## the stupid one (27 Sep 2018)

Second cycle commute as an old man today. I’d fettled the front mech to drop into the little ring yesterday, and was disappointed that it had stopped again. Some roadside multitool action took care of that. I made it to the top of the ascent to Heswall without having to give up and climb off, but good grief it was a struggle. And I’d lowered the handlebars a couple of centimetres so the bike rolled easily into the lock-up. Washed and changed and at work on time!


----------



## Mrklaw (27 Sep 2018)

T675Rich said:


> Had an interesting conversation with an angry motorist this morning. He was driving like an idiot but I am wondering if what I said was right. I'll explain. I was at the end of a shared use path at a section where you have to cross the road to the shared use path the other side, the road you cross comes to an end a little way to my left at a T-junction. There were cars queuing up to the junction and one waved me across so I checked the other direction that was clear and went, are care then turned right into the top of the road at speed when I was about 3/4 of the way across and slammed his brakes on and started shouting at me. I am pretty sure he cut the corner and was driving to fast without checking a road he was joining. I told him that people already crossing had priority when you enter a road as I was thinking of rule 170 but then I doubted myself as I know that is correct for pedestrians but is it for cyclists?



Drive at a speed that allows you to stop within a distance you can see to be clear. The driver of the car should not come fast around a corner being unable to stop. You crossed when the road was clear - you aren’t psychic to know a car is going to suddenly appear


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Sep 2018)

The irony of people stopping for a twatwaffle is totally lost on them! They’re in such a rush, then waste several minutes arguing their point, when if they’d have driven sensibly, they’d have been a mile further on their journey, and with a lower stress level. 
Ho hum..


----------



## nickAKA (28 Sep 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> The irony of people stopping for a twatwaffle is totally lost on them! They’re in such a rush, then waste several minutes arguing their point, when if they’d have driven sensibly, they’d have been a mile further on their journey, and with a lower stress level.
> Ho hum..



The old adage "people don't want to be happy, they just want to be right" applies...


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Sep 2018)

Anyway.. yesterday's commute was the usual 12.5 miles, quite uneventful apart from hearing a tinging sound from the rear wheel after I'd bounced across an unavoidable bit of bumpy tarmac. I thought I broke a spoke, but it turned out that one on the mudguard strut bolts had vibrated free and was somewhere in my wake. I fixed it with a small cable tie and carried on on my way within a few minutes. I'll keep an eye out for the bits next time I pass there, but am not holding my breath! 

Longer, 15 mile, route home, just after midnight, as I had a bit of energy left after a 10 hour shift. 
Buzzed by a few bats, as they swooped in on the moths illuminated by my lights, probably.

Just before home, on a dark, unlit section of fast downhill and then uphill road, I didn't see the cyclist coming t'other way, all I heard was the freehub noise as he barrelled past in the other direction! Gawd knows how he could see anything, let alone be seen! 

Back home just after 01:00.


----------



## Randombiker9 (28 Sep 2018)

Most recent close calls in past 2 weeks. 
1. On roundabout going straight, motorbike forgot to signal it's exit. Because i looked over my shoulder, i managed to slow down in time
2. From a side road car pulled out (failing to give way) on a mini rounabout. Just came out of filtering as about to take middle lane but then saw him He litreally only missed me by a couple of inches because he sligthly managed to turn. (at the same time another driver honked at him)
3. there was this car in the wrong lane or he had pulled out the wrong way. Also what is with cars pulling out and not checking their mirrors because today this car was coming out from a parking space i just gave eye contact and he decided to drive forward a little and then break suddenly. 

Do lorry drivers have more training around cyclists? as there way more aware I've found. (Also other cyclists should stop going up left hand of a lorry when filtering as isn't this where one of their blind spots is?. 

ps i need to get another bike camera as my previous one the holder broke.


----------



## Arjimlad (1 Oct 2018)

What a beautiful sunny ride in, even if a little chilly.

Anchors on this morning, along a narrow road with parked cars on the opposite side. One oncoming driver decided she wouldn't wait five seconds for me to get past before pulling out round the parked car (I had to slow down a lot) and the twerp behind her was of the same mind (I had to stop). Impatient cockwombles !


----------



## clf (1 Oct 2018)

Attacked again this morning, bloody wasp stung me on the leg


----------



## si_c (1 Oct 2018)

clf said:


> Attacked again this morning, bloody wasp stung me on the leg


Well if you will misbeehave.


----------



## slow scot (1 Oct 2018)

si_c said:


> Well if you will misbeehave.


I think you mean "missbeehive".


----------



## Bazzer (2 Oct 2018)

That made a pleasant change; the wind either directly or diagonally behind me for most of the journey. As a result I spent most of the journey on the big ring. I shall be interested to see when I get home, what the computer says about the journey. It was just a pity several sets of lights were against me or I suspect that could have been a new PB for the journey. Could have done without the drizzle and very wet roads too.
The journey home is looking like it is going to be hard work.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Oct 2018)

Back to s/s shirt and mits for the journey in this morning. A balmy 13°. 
Plenty of cyclists now fully winterised up with custard winter clothing and blazing lights. I feel quite naked next to some of them.
The headwind that blighted yesterdays mornings commute has died down a bit. Last nights commute home was a jolly old wizz with the wind behind though.


----------



## ukoldschool (2 Oct 2018)

Overtook a 'proper' cyclist last night up the hill on the way home from work. 
He had the full bifta; super dooper mountain bike with 800 gears, bar ends etc, fluro jacket, flashing lights, shorts etc. 
I went past him on my clown bike brompton in suit and gave him a little 'ping' of my bell 

I am more amazed that my legs have got to the point of bein gable to climb the hill faster than a snail than anything else


----------



## si_c (2 Oct 2018)

Overdressed for this morning, long sleeve jersey and a blistering tailwind meant I was totally unable to cool down.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Oct 2018)

si_c said:


> Overdressed for this morning, long sleeve jersey and a blistering tailwind meant I was totally unable to cool down.




As I posted above Si


----------



## C R (2 Oct 2018)

Badly misjudged clothing, and was melting by the time I got to work, seems like a developing theme, looking at others posts.


----------



## Mrklaw (2 Oct 2018)

last couple of days I have started exploring the heady heights of my Brompton's 5th gear. Either getting used to the handling so don't mind going a bit faster, getting used to the pedalling, or a bit of both. Only through Hyde Park though - still don't get out of 4th (sometimes not out of 3rd) on the short sprints between traffic lights in central London.


----------



## Leaway2 (2 Oct 2018)

si_c said:


> Overdressed for this morning, long sleeve jersey and a blistering tailwind meant I was totally unable to cool down.


Me too.


----------



## Slick (2 Oct 2018)

I certainly wasn't overdressed this morning with a wind blowing 30 to 35 mph at my back for the first 5 miles which im sure produced a few PB's. Not so much fun when I turned into the wind for the last few miles, I was glad when I finally made it to work.

Not just as fresh on the way home but at my back most of the way, which was good. Noticed a few cars looking in my general direction but failing to see me and pull out anyway before some wee ned leaned half way out the passenger window of an old transit van to tell me to ride in the gutter so they could pass. I couldn't help myself with my retort, even though I really should know better. 

Still enjoyable, but dealing with some aspects is tiresome.


----------



## Bazzer (3 Oct 2018)

A little over an hour and five minutes of rain this morning.. At least it was warm enough for shorts and just about warm enough for no gloves. Shorts should be dry by the time I leave for home, but with a cold radiator and only ambient temperature to dry my soaked bootees, socks and shoes, it's looking like damp footwear on the way home. At least my top stayed dry.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Oct 2018)

Last nights commute was a lovely wind assisted ride home again. Starting to get dark now by the time I get home. Better try find the bike lights and attach. It was a stunning red/orange/pink sunset.

This mornings ride in was an extended route of 20 miles. (3rd day in a row), Mild temperatures again this morning here in the SE.
It seemed that the whole of Bromley was at a complete standstill with traffic this morning. Tried a couple of diversions but which ever way I went I was met with even more traffic. No idea why. School run and just sheer amount of cars on the road I expect.
Once through Bromley it was rapid progress along the A21, and no other cycle commuting chums to play with


----------



## confusedcyclist (3 Oct 2018)

Technically yesterday, but my dog joined me on the last leg of my commute home, via my parents, where he had stayed the day. A nice slow pace on the account of his odd gait (he has Gracilis Myopathy, but it's painless) and advanced age.


View: https://youtu.be/Thg3tT4gp4A


----------



## ianrauk (3 Oct 2018)

confusedcyclist said:


> Technically yesterday, but my dog joined me on the last leg of my commute home, via my parents, where he had stayed the day. A nice slow pace on the account of his odd gait (he has
> Gracilis Myopathy, but it's painless) and advanced age.
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/Thg3tT4gp4A





Awesome


----------



## si_c (3 Oct 2018)

Another reasonably quick ride in this morning, better clothing choice, short sleeve jersey, shorts and light arm warmers - could have got away without these comfortably, but I prefer to be slightly too warm than slightly too cold.

Still suffering from eating too much last night, and not looking forward to this afternoon's headwind.


----------



## gaijintendo (3 Oct 2018)

Dropped a chain today, got my local shop to fix it and the bike feels so snappy. When that chap touches a bike it always feels better than the other shops nearby.

Set off to change where I was working after picking up the bike, and didn't put my front camera on. I knew that would result in something happening.

And so it did. Almost got wiped out by a car crossing from the far side into a side street. We both pretty much stopped at the collision point.

What was weird though, and the first time for me. I had no flight or fight response. I didn't even raise my heart rate a beat. Didn't stop to make eye contact. Nothing. I just carried on. That seemed weird to me. How weary I have become.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (3 Oct 2018)

Rode home at midnight and back in again at 1130hrs. New route for me along the canal for most of the 13 miles. Longer in time and distance than my road route but so much safer. I'm actually enjoying my commute again.


----------



## the stupid one (3 Oct 2018)

Today was the 3rd cycle commute of The Middle Years (I promise I won't post them all). I wasn't looking forward to the Heswall ascent, because I really struggled the first two times, but I got to the top with very little bother. I'd left the locks at work, which removed a couple of pounds, and I reminded myself all the way up to keep my shoulders, arms and grip relaxed. I didn't even have to drop into the lowest gear. I was breathing hard and covered in sweat by the top, but feeling good.

And I saw two jays on the way, which always make me smile.

More of this!


----------



## Randombiker9 (3 Oct 2018)

Just out of interest is this anyone's fault or just a misunderstanding?
I was cycling around to get to know where i have to go tommorow. First time in that area. I got a bit lost so i decided to stop on the pavement. Check directions on my mobile (i had a phone holder but for some reason it was speaking directions and the screen wasn't bright). So i decided to stop on the pavement and also to sort my saddle height out as it slipped down a little. When i found the right way. I was on left, turning right. This driver in his left. Stopped and flashes his light and gave a signal letting me pass when suddenly a white car overtook him causing me to slam my breaks on. So was this the white cars fault or just a miss . understading? Another thing is i've got better lights which work and are bright during the day so he should of been able to seen the front light and i wear a reflective jacket now as well. Since it's getting darker earlier and clocks change soon. 
Just wondering on your opinions on this


----------



## C R (3 Oct 2018)

Randombiker9 said:


> Just out of interest is this anyone's fault or just a misunderstanding?
> I was cycling around to get to know where i have to go tommorow. First time in that area. I got a bit lost so i decided to stop on the pavement. Check directions on my mobile (i had a phone holder but for some reason it was speaking directions and the screen wasn't bright). So i decided to stop on the pavement and also to sort my saddle height out as it slipped down a little. When i found the right way. I was on left, turning right. This driver in his left. Stopped and flashes his light and gave a signal letting me pass when suddenly a white car overtook him causing me to slam my breaks on. So was this the white cars fault or just a miss . understading? Another thing is i've got better lights which work and are bright during the day so he should of been able to seen the front light and i wear a reflective jacket now as well. Since it's getting darker earlier and clocks change soon.
> Just wondering on your opinions on this


The white car driver was an impatient tosser, there seem to be many specimens of that kind lately, and multiply fast.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Oct 2018)

2nd day of commuting on the TEC road bike and i am nor complaining , cant wait to get some weekend miles on it


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Oct 2018)

Straight, no dramas, 12.5 miles there and the same back, at 01:00, feeling tired tonight <yawn>







Checked out one of my old shortcuts.. still closed... I can take a hint


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (4 Oct 2018)

100 miles so far this week, mostly on the canal towpath. Now I'm not experiencing a near death moment on the roads everyday I'm thoroughly enjoying myself. Pitch blackness, no traffic and no people, bliss.


----------



## ukoldschool (4 Oct 2018)

dog walkers on cycle paths arrrggh..... its always the ones that have also got headphones on so they cant hear me coming or my bell....


----------



## Arjimlad (4 Oct 2018)

Drift universal clip has snapped, so only camera option is having it on the bars. Of course, that means I pass a long queue of slow moving traffic with multiple distracted phone-users ! Drift are kindly sending me a new one FOC


----------



## si_c (4 Oct 2018)

Nice easy commute in today - got a tow for a couple of miles from a JCB so I didn't have to put too much effort in. Which was nice as felt like a bit of a headwind today.


----------



## Slick (4 Oct 2018)

ukoldschool said:


> dog walkers on cycle paths arrrggh..... its always the ones that have also got headphones on so they cant hear me coming or my bell....


I had a bit of van issue a while back when I thought a couple of young neds were deliberately trying to be awkward, but was properly embarrassed when I finally squeezed past them only to realise that it wasn't ear phones they had in but hearing aids. I waved an apology as soon as I realised which they appeared to accept.


----------



## Slick (4 Oct 2018)

Tough head wind on the second half again this morning but nothing too taxing but I've finally realised that my seat post clamp is goosed as I had to stop every 5 miles or so to lift my seat back up before I crushed my rear light. Took a different route home to stop by Halfords who did replace it for me but it is now quite an ugly big chrome quick release thing but it was nice to be able to put my full weight on the seat without fear.


----------



## Randombiker9 (4 Oct 2018)

C R said:


> The white car driver was an impatient tosser, there seem to be many specimens of that kind lately, and fast.


Yeah 


Slick said:


> Tough head wind on the second half again this morning but nothing too taxing but I've finally realised that my seat post clamp is goosed as I had to stop every 5 miles or so to lift my seat back up before I crushed my rear light. Took a different route home to stop by Halfords who did replace it for me but it is now quite an ugly big chrome quick release thing but it was nice to be able to put my full weight on the seat without fear.


Yeah onnoyingly my seat clamp quick realease came loose and it didn't realise till it broke the strap on my rear light (i keep my lights on the day but luckily it came with spare straps and i felt it move so i had to stop a few time to realise it was because the set clamp QR was loose. 

Another thing i hate is when bike stands are filled with bikes with no wheels. Why do people just not unlock them and take it somewhere else. So there's more space for bikes to be locked.

Also i personally hate it when someone locks your bike right next to yours because today during work expereince when i finished. (There were only 3 stands someone locked their bike up right by the side next to mine. Which made it hard for me to unlock my bike. Because i had to move the other bike to get to my lock and i hate touching other peoples bikes incase someone thinks i'm trying to steal it. (Especially as you can see the bikes stands from the entrance, So i just about managed to get to my lock as i have long arms. (I always lock my bike by the rear wheel frame and stand the other bike was just locked to stand and top frame ). If i couldn't of reached the lock. i would of had to ask and explain at reception to see if anyone knew whose bike it was so they could move it slightly and then if the persons already busy. That's a pain to everyone. But at least i was able to just about reach it although i had to use my left hand (not the best when i'm right handed). Why do some people just not use common sense.to avoid blocking someone elses bike.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (5 Oct 2018)

Nice ride back after a nightshift, stopped and fed the ducks which was nice. Have I mentioned I like my new route?


----------



## dhd.evans (5 Oct 2018)

Shat my pants a bit.


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Oct 2018)

Riding into Bristol yesterday when a bus driver decided it was high time I turned off the A38 & got out of his way. He'd been following me for about 100 yds. He passed within touching distance and I ended up taking refuge the other side of the white dotted line before rejoining the carriageway. I have reported it to First Bus. I had no need for the free WiFi.


----------



## Maverick Goose (5 Oct 2018)

Woohoo, it's stopped raining just in time for my commute into work. Just need to finish my latte first!


----------



## ianrauk (5 Oct 2018)

Wow. What a glorious, very warm, sunshiny day. Lovely commute home. Im not expecting many more of these for the rest of the year.


----------



## Spartak (5 Oct 2018)

I occasionally use the train on the commute home, it takes out two big hills.

Today's train was only two carriages with different style bike storage.....






Whoever thinks these designs up is obviously not a cyclist....


----------



## DCBassman (5 Oct 2018)

It would not surprise me to learn that 95% of people involved in cycling infrastructure development are not otherwise involved in cycling.


----------



## Bazzer (5 Oct 2018)

Spartak said:


> I occasionally use the train on the commute home, it takes out two big hills.
> 
> Today's train was only two carriages with different style bike storage.....
> 
> ...



On the other hand, I am sure there are a number of us who can only dream of getting on a train with a bike space like that. If Northern Rail ran trains like that on my line, I could be tempted to do some of the bad weather home commutes, even with their appalling reliability record.


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Oct 2018)

Bazzer said:


> On the other hand, I am sure there are a number of us who can only dream of getting on a train with a bike space like that. If Northern Rail ran trains like that on my line, I could be tempted to do some of the bad weather home commutes, even with their appalling reliability record.



South Eastern are very relaxed. There is always at least one carriage with good space like that but they don't mind you slinging it in the doorway.
And they're pretty punctual too. 
At least on my two lines from Dover


----------



## Jenkins (6 Oct 2018)

Welcome back after a week off - grey, gloomy & misty on the way in this morning, grey, windy & wet on the way home.


----------



## Sixmile (8 Oct 2018)

Back on the commute after being knocked off on Wednesdays return home. Police involved, breathalysed me and the driver and then gave a penalty notice to the owner of the van who'd parked on the corner of the cyclepath, meaning I had to go around him on the road.


----------



## si_c (8 Oct 2018)

Sixmile said:


> Back on the commute after being knocked off on Wednesdays return home. Police involved, breathalysed me and the driver and then gave a penalty notice to the owner of the van who'd parked on the corner of the cyclepath, meaning I had to go around him on the road.


The like is for being back on the bike today. Glad you're ok.


----------



## ukoldschool (8 Oct 2018)

Brrrrrr...........


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Oct 2018)

Sixmile said:


> Back on the commute after being knocked off on Wednesdays return home. Police involved, breathalysed me and the driver and then gave a penalty notice to the owner of the van who'd parked on the corner of the cyclepath, meaning I had to go around him on the road.



 glad you're back on the bike & sorry you had this experience !


----------



## ianrauk (8 Oct 2018)

Sixmile said:


> Back on the commute after being knocked off on Wednesdays return home. Police involved, breathalysed me and the driver and then gave a penalty notice to the owner of the van who'd parked on the corner of the cyclepath, meaning I had to go around him on the road.



Good to hear you're back on the bike @Sixmile


----------



## Maverick Goose (8 Oct 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Wow. What a glorious, very warm, sunshiny day. Lovely commute home. Im not expecting many more of these for the rest of the year.


Saturday morning was beautiful here in the lakes, I took advantage of it to do a nice little detour via Brougham, Abbott Lodge, Great Strickland, Askham and Pooley Bridge. Sunday was quite grey and windy, but I did enjoy riding through clouds of falling leaves (jumpers for goalposts hmm...) and the views from Greystoke Moor were especially good. One of the guys at my work told me he had to defrost his car t'other day for the first time in 5 or 6 months though. so it probably won't be long before commutes to work are like this...


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hVDvRDuo4E


----------



## I like Skol (8 Oct 2018)

Funny commutes so far this week.

Saturday morning was wet wet wet so I decided to go gloveless rather than ride with sodden hands. Bit of a mistake because it was far colder than I expected so hands were pretty numb by the time I rolled in to work. Homeward trip was much warmer.
Sunday was a heavy frost but at least I gloved up so it wasn't too bad and the ride home was very pleasant.

Today was warm in both directions and during the ride home I realised why I was feeling so nostalgic on the return trips all week. It was the smell, that autumn freshness of cooler weather but with a strong hint of bonfire night smokiness and even a hint of fireworks. I'm optimistically looking forward to a good autumn and winter now...….


----------



## Randombiker9 (8 Oct 2018)

Any of you guys use bike indicators? (yes they exist) as since getting these and a better reflective jacket and brighter lights i've not had as many close calls


----------



## si_c (8 Oct 2018)

Randombiker9 said:


> Any of you guys use bike indicators? (yes they exist) as since getting these and a better reflective jacket and brighter lights i've not had as many close calls


Nah, but I do ride quite aggressively and either use my road position to indicate where I'm going or my hands (reflective gloves 4tw!), I reckon most drivers would just be confused by indicators on a bicycle as a lot of them haven't worked out what they are for on a car either.


----------



## Randombiker9 (9 Oct 2018)

si_c said:


> Nah, but I do ride quite aggressively and either use my road position to indicate where I'm going or my hands (reflective gloves 4tw!), I reckon most drivers would just be confused by indicators on a bicycle as a lot of them haven't worked out what they are for on a car either.


Well i get that where your coming from. I have a reflective jacket and gloves but also i find in my area the indicators work well as long as you signal as well as other drivers are expecting a signal. I've found that drivers are paying more attention around roundabouts and junctions because the thing about hand signals are sometimes some drivers see it too early or too late. I personally think it works as like a extra visibility especially during when the light is dawn/dusk/dark. But then most veichles in my area accuatley use theit indacators and drivers have noticed.


----------



## Arjimlad (9 Oct 2018)

Coming off a roundabout when a delivery driver lurches out, impatiently, almost onto my back wheel.


----------



## dhd.evans (9 Oct 2018)

Big wind home so put the foot down on a Strava segment. Almost upended by a dog walker who, quite literally, jumped onto the cycle path into my path. No words.







Didn't get the segment either


----------



## straas (9 Oct 2018)

Nearly down this morning. Set off from the lights and a guy overtakes on the right with a bit of momentum.

He's so keen to stay in front that he overeggs it and his foot slips off the pedal and hits the floor - not the best look at 18mph in the middle of the road...

He managed to stay up long enough for me to scrub off the speed and go round, went back and checked on him, his knee looked pretty mashed.


----------



## si_c (9 Oct 2018)

straas said:


> Nearly down this morning. Set off from the lights and a guy overtakes on the right with a bit of momentum.
> 
> He's so keen to stay in front that he overeggs it and his foot slips off the pedal and hits the floor - not the best look at 18mph in the middle of the road...
> 
> He managed to stay up long enough for me to scrub off the speed and go round, went back and checked on him, his knee looked pretty mashed.



Yikes.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (9 Oct 2018)

Pulled up to the side of a car and they had fish and chips which wafted thru the window

It was lovely!


----------



## Randombiker9 (9 Oct 2018)

If a car hits you and you don't fall off? Should you still report it? because i litreally was filtering on right side this driver had his left indicator was saying he was going left but then he suddenly puled out and went straight (still with his indicator on) causing him to cut me off. To the point of me actually bashing into him and ended up pushing his wing mirror in. Somehow i just didn't fall off as i slammed my breaks on. He didn't stop. I thought he was going to because of his mirror. I was trying to get up closer to get his number plate but lost him at next roundabout and i don't know the road name and only got 2 letters of his number plate. So is their any point reporting this driver or not?. or i should i off called the non emergency number (101) at the time it happend? this was only like 6.10pm.


----------



## Bazzer (9 Oct 2018)

Randombiker9 said:


> Well i get that where your coming from. I have a reflective jacket and gloves but also i find in my area the indicators work well as long as you signal as well as other drivers are expecting a signal. I've found that drivers are paying more attention around roundabouts and junctions because the thing about hand signals are sometimes some drivers see it too early or too late. I personally think it works as like a extra visibility especially during when the light is dawn/dusk/dark. But then most veichles in my area accuatley use theit indacators and drivers have noticed.



I suspect you are in a minority on here about finding indicators beneficial. Drivers are not expecting a cyclist to use indicators and when they learn to pass a driving test, they are taught to expect a cyclist to use hand signals. As said up thread, most seem to have little idea what they are for on a car. If you are hand signalling with your reflective top and gloves, I am struggling to see how an indicator light helps. If a driver cannot see the former, should they be on the road?


----------



## Bazzer (9 Oct 2018)

Randombiker9 said:


> If a car hits you and you don't fall off? Should you still report it? because i litreally was filtering on right side this driver had his left indicator was saying he was going left but then he suddenly puled out and went straight (still with his indicator on) causing him to cut me off. To the point of me actually bashing into him and ended up pushing his wing mirror in. Somehow i just didn't fall off as i slammed my breaks on. He didn't stop. I thought he was going to because of his mirror. I was trying to get up closer to get his number plate but lost him at next roundabout and i don't know the road name and only got 2 letters of his number plate. So is their any point reporting this driver or not?. or i should i off called the non emergency number (101) at the time it happend? this was only like 6.10pm.



Have you a witness or a bike camera recording of the incident? If not I would say put the incident behind you. 
Car mirrors are designed to be pushed in, but if a sharp downward force is applied, oddly that doesn't happen. Plenty of videos on YouTube of motor cyclists demonstrating the technique..


----------



## Randombiker9 (9 Oct 2018)

Bazzer said:


> Have you a witness or a bike camera recording of the incident? If not I would say put the incident behind you.
> Car mirrors are designed to be pushed in, but if a sharp downward force is applied, oddly that doesn't happen. Plenty of videos on YouTube of motor cyclists demonstrating the technique..


Nope as are annoyingly i didn't have my camera on my bike as i it kept falling off before. But their was a bus behind me and a few shops around.


----------



## Slick (9 Oct 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Pulled up to the side of a car and they had fish and chips which wafted thru the window
> 
> It was lovely!


I cycle pass a chip shop nearly every day, great smell that leaves me ready for my dinner when I get home.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Oct 2018)

Slick said:


> I cycle pass a chip shop nearly every day, great smell that leaves me ready for my dinner when I get home.



In Lewisham, on my commute, there used to be a bakers which emitted the most fabulous donut cooking smell. Loved it.


----------



## Slick (9 Oct 2018)

ianrauk said:


> In Lewisham, on my commute, there used to be a bakers which emitted the most fabulous donut cooking smell. Loved it.


I can just about resist the fish, not so sure about the donuts.


----------



## Randombiker9 (9 Oct 2018)

Bazzer said:


> Have you a witness or a bike camera recording of the incident? If not I would say put the incident behind you.
> Car mirrors are designed to be pushed in, but if a sharp downward force is applied, oddly that doesn't happen. Plenty of videos on YouTube of motor cyclists demonstrating the technique..


I actually just realised from this my bike has a lot of stratches and paint chips. Even though his mirror got pushed in (it sounded like it slammed into the door) so you would think a driver would actually stop to check and sort out the mirror and his car could of also gotten stratched. I should of stopped myself but at the time it wasn't safe to stop especially after what just happened. because to many drivers were in a rush. I dunno i know their was a convience store nearby and a bus behind me. Other drivers probs saw as well.


----------



## C R (10 Oct 2018)

Glorious sunshine, so shorts, t-shirt and fingerless gloves. A tad on the cool side coming in, but it is supposed to be quite warm this afternoon.


----------



## I like Skol (10 Oct 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Pulled up to the side of a car and they had fish and chips which wafted thru the window
> 
> It was lovely!





Slick said:


> I cycle pass a chip shop nearly every day, great smell that leaves me ready for my dinner when I get home.





ianrauk said:


> In Lewisham, on my commute, there used to be a bakers which emitted the most fabulous donut cooking smell. Loved it.





Slick said:


> I can just about resist the fish, not so sure about the donuts.


5 x cycle commutes on the trot for me this week, which is odd as I only work four days..... I admit to cycling in the day before my first day for admin purposes. Only got wet on one direction of one trip so pretty good really.

My commute takes me past the Sunblest bakery at Bredbury, lovely fresh bread smell. Then I ride past all the curry take-aways and kebab shops in Denton  and finally just a mile or two before home is the Hills biscuit factory in Ashton, Nice.... (see what I did there ). Strangely I am always ravenous and trough everything in sight once I get home, despite usually setting off with the intention to only have a light meal 

Lovely sunny day ahead, perfect for a ride, except I have a mountain of urgent chores to do. Speaking of mountains, the MTB hasn't been out for a while......


----------



## Arjimlad (10 Oct 2018)

Randombiker9 said:


> I actually just realised from this my bike has a lot of stratches and paint chips. Even though his mirror got pushed in (it sounded like it slammed into the door) so you would think a driver would actually stop to check and sort out the mirror and his car could of also gotten stratched. I should of stopped myself but at the time it wasn't safe to stop especially after what just happened. because to many drivers were in a rush. I dunno i know their was a convience store nearby and a bus behind me. Other drivers probs saw as well.



Sometimes a driver will have very good reasons not to stop, like no licence, no insurance, no MOT or driving under the influence etc. Bad luck - at least you were not injured !


----------



## Arjimlad (10 Oct 2018)

Filtering up on the inside of slow moving traffic when I decide it'd be better to filter on the outside of a large HGV.

However, the woman in the car behind is determined to get in front of me/cut off the gap between her bonnet and the lorry in front of us both to stop me getting over to the right. I kept looking back at her but she kept nudging forwards every time the lorry moved. I ended up sticking my arm out indicating right for some time before she relented.

If she's that envious of the freedom of cycling she should try it herself !


----------



## Sixmile (10 Oct 2018)

Maybe I'm just more on edge but I've had two minor verbal exchanges over the last two days.

Yesterday morning I was riding up a multi use path which has 9 chicane type gates. Up ahead at the last gate there are 3 runners together and ahead of them one of those mini council sweeper trucks. My speed is low anyway because of the 8th gate but I see the council worker opening the gates ahead to get his truck through. I manoeuvre around the 3 runners, up the side of his truck and up the side of the path through the open gate. He was bending down opening the padlock on the second gate to the left side. Once past he shouts something at me. I turn my head as I couldn't hear it over the din of his running engine which was loud. He then shouts that I should ring my bell. Again, he's shouting loud to be heard over the engine. I didn't turn but shouted 'how the heck would you've heard it over that?' and again he shouts about ringing my bell. Perhaps I should have but I can guarantee an 80db ding isn't going to be heard over the 100db engine. I will say, the noise of these sweeper engines is much louder than a regular car engine, it's almost like a hoover sound which I suppose is what the sweeper is.

Then this morning. On a pretty main 30mph stretch of road. There wasn't much traffic either side. About 400 yards ahead I can see a Renault Scenic reversing slowly out of a driveway, past some pretty big pillars. Obviously they're going slow as they can see nothing. I'm on the road at around 20mph so look behind me, no cars immediately behind, so I pulled into the middle of the lane from the left so that if the Scenic kept coming, at least I'd be out of the way. As I'm approaching the Scenic, a car now behind me blares his horn at me. I gesticulated towards the reversing car to show that's why I'm taking the lane and pulled left again about 5 seconds afterwards. The driver overtook without even a glance.


----------



## ukoldschool (10 Oct 2018)

I think i've accidentally walked under a ladder...

Commute home, front wheel puncture.... luckily only a few hundred metres from home so walked the last bit then put the spare tube I carry on the front.
This morning, same wheel another puncture... I am sure I checked the tyre over for whatever caused the first one but maybe not? Anyways had a good crowd on the train out of blackfriers to watch me find and mend the puncture with my new super dooper brompton tooolkit... I even got a little clap at the end from my train cohorts


----------



## Arjimlad (10 Oct 2018)

Sixmile said:


> Maybe I'm just more on edge but I've had two minor verbal exchanges over the last two days.
> 
> Yesterday morning I was riding up a multi use path which has 9 chicane type gates. Up ahead at the last gate there are 3 runners together and ahead of them one of those mini council sweeper trucks. My speed is low anyway because of the 8th gate but I see the council worker opening the gates ahead to get his truck through. I manoeuvre around the 3 runners, up the side of his truck and up the side of the path through the open gate. He was bending down opening the padlock on the second gate to the left side. Once past he shouts something at me. I turn my head as I couldn't hear it over the din of his running engine which was loud. He then shouts that I should ring my bell. Again, he's shouting loud to be heard over the engine. I didn't turn but shouted 'how the heck would you've heard it over that?' and again he shouts about ringing my bell. Perhaps I should have but I can guarantee an 80db ding isn't going to be heard over the 100db engine. I will say, the noise of these sweeper engines is much louder than a regular car engine, it's almost like a hoover sound which I suppose is what the sweeper is.
> 
> Then this morning. On a pretty main 30mph stretch of road. There wasn't much traffic either side. About 400 yards ahead I can see a Renault Scenic reversing slowly out of a driveway, past some pretty big pillars. Obviously they're going slow as they can see nothing. I'm on the road at around 20mph so look behind me, no cars immediately behind, so I pulled into the middle of the lane from the left so that if the Scenic kept coming, at least I'd be out of the way. As I'm approaching the Scenic, a car now behind me blares his horn at me. I gesticulated towards the reversing car to show that's why I'm taking the lane and pulled left again about 5 seconds afterwards. The driver overtook without even a glance.




I find myself paying close attention to manoeuvring cars as a lot of them don't clear their windows properly on these cold mornings, and can't see out of the side windows.


----------



## Sixmile (10 Oct 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> I find myself paying close attention to manoeuvring cars as a lot of them don't clear their windows properly on these cold mornings, and can't see out of the side windows.



Exactly, it's basic hazard perception. Unfortunately not all road users are on the same page!


----------



## ianrauk (10 Oct 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> I find myself paying close attention to manoeuvring cars as a lot of them don't clear their windows properly on these cold mornings, and can't see out of the side windows.




This really grinds my gears. There's no reason not to clear a windscreen. It's just pure lazyness not to do so, and downright dangerous.


----------



## Arjimlad (10 Oct 2018)

ianrauk said:


> This really grinds my gears. There's no reason not to clear a windscreen. It's just pure lazyness not to do so, and downright dangerous.


I very politely asked a chap to clear his icy windows as he drove along streets thronged with schoolchildren, and got a massive mouthful of abuse & threats to punch my teeth in last year.

Made for a great video & he was extremely embarrassed when the Police visited him about it. I'll call it out when I see it, in self-defence.


----------



## avsd (10 Oct 2018)

Meet a full size stag on the towpath near Belfast. Not sure who was more surprised him or me! Thankfully it leap off the path into the Malone Golf course. Made my week :-)


----------



## lazybloke (10 Oct 2018)

Actually got some signals of gratitude from motorists when I ceded priority at a few narrow places on my commute home tonight.
Enjoyed the warm conditions and sunset too, but blimey the light faded fast.


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Oct 2018)

lazybloke said:


> Actually got some signals of gratitude from motorists when I ceded priority at a few narrow places on my commute home tonight.
> Enjoyed the warm conditions and sunset too, but blimey the light faded fast.



I always thank drivers who give way to me but its not often a driver will thank a cyclist who gives way to them. Its a if you should only thank Car drivers.


----------



## John_S (11 Oct 2018)

Despite a decent forecast for later today this morning was a bit drizzly & miserable.

However yesterday was an odd one weather wise. In the morning my Garmin said 6 degrees which ordinarily might feel a bit nippy. However on this occasion it was a bit misty and the air was really damp but I don’t know if it was the direction of the wind or the moisture content of the air but it felt really warm. It was a little bit like, but to a lesser extent, stepping into a bathroom full of warm steam and I massively overheated compared to previous days.

My bigger problem was my legs felt like they had zero energy and it was a really hard slog trying to get to & from work. I’ve no idea whether it was a lack of sleep, being really busy with work & everything else in life or perhaps what I had or hadn’t eaten but I just had no get up and go so the commute was a struggle.

On the plus side I didn’t have too many close shaves or dodgy motor vehicle encounters unlike lots of other people so I take that as a massive plus.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Oct 2018)

What a lovely morning for cycle commuting. Twas a very mild 14° when I left home at 7.30am. So it was back to the SS Jersey and mitts. A lovely tailwind helped push me a few extra miles this morning making for a very fine 20 mile ride to work. However that tailwind will be my headwind for the return journey later today. It's gonna be hard work methinks. It's also looking like it may be a wet one as rain is forecast.


----------



## si_c (11 Oct 2018)

Bugger of a headwind for the first four miles, then it eased off a bit and I started overheating a bit. Then the rain started. Still as per @ianrauk it was lovely and warm, so it was just short sleeve jersey and shorts.

Left slightly earlier than usual today as well, which meant that it was a bit gloomier, the day is getting noticeably shorter now. Loving it, can't wait for winter.


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Oct 2018)

si_c said:


> Loving it, can't wait for winter.



Wierdo.


----------



## ukoldschool (11 Oct 2018)

Praise the lord! Got to the traffic lights today at the busy junction on the A24 (CS7) and there was a team of police and PSCO's telling off motorists and motorcyclists that stopped in the cycle space at the front of the lights... whether it makes any difference in the long term god only knows but it was nice to see something positive


----------



## si_c (11 Oct 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Wierdo.



Possibly, but I really enjoy commuting through the dark, the lights are all good, and it's cooler so I don't heat up as much - often I'll get to work and be dripping in summer, which is a less than pleasant look, but in winter that's rarely the case. Once you have a decent set of winter gear the cold weather is not an issue anyway.


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Oct 2018)

si_c said:


> Possibly, but I really enjoy commuting through the dark, the lights are all good, and it's cooler so I don't heat up as much - often I'll get to work and be dripping in summer, which is a less than pleasant look, but in winter that's rarely the case. Once you have a decent set of winter gear the cold weather is not an issue anyway.



I've got all the gear and lights and enjoy night rides. I don't commute so I can pick my weather. 
No matter what I wear though I suffer with hands and feet in the cold.


----------



## si_c (11 Oct 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> I've got all the gear and lights and enjoy night rides. I don't commute so I can pick my weather.
> No matter what I wear though I suffer with hands and feet in the cold.


I have a pair of thick winter gloves, and I also have a set of liners. When the cold really kicks in though I use Little Hotties for longer rides - they work quite well.


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Oct 2018)

si_c said:


> I have a pair of thick winter gloves, and I also have a set of liners. When the cold really kicks in though I use Little Hotties for longer rides - they work quite well.



Same here some thick for Ted ski style gloves and a set of a seal Skinz lobster mitts liners and the disposable hand warmers they can be good for 6/7 hours. The feet are the worst.


----------



## si_c (11 Oct 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Same here some thick for Ted ski style gloves and a set of a seal Skinz lobster mitts liners and the disposable hand warmers they can be good for 6/7 hours. The feet are the worst.


Definitely, I tend to throw a couple of hand warmers into my socks as well, which can help, and I always wear overshoes. What makes the most difference though I've found is keeping my legs warm, so I'll double up with legwarmers if it gets too cold.


----------



## palinurus (11 Oct 2018)

Nice commute today, rode through sun-up. Also I towed in my squeally brake pads last night so it was a bit quieter. Listened to the second 'War on Cars' podcast on the way in.


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Oct 2018)

How do people train their dogs to bring firewood home ?

And how come the other dog is getting away with carrying nothing ?


----------



## Slick (11 Oct 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> How do people train their dogs to bring firewood home ?
> 
> And how come the other dog is getting away with carrying nothing ?
> 
> View attachment 433576


Look at him proud as punch too.


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Oct 2018)

Slick said:


> Look at him proud as punch too.



Yup, t'other one is hanging his head in shame !


----------



## Randombiker9 (11 Oct 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> Sometimes a driver will have very good reasons not to stop, like no licence, no insurance, no MOT or driving under the influence etc. Bad luck - at least you were not injured !


 yeah


Arjimlad said:


> How do people train their dogs to bring firewood home ?
> 
> And how come the other dog is getting away with carrying nothing ?
> 
> View attachment 433576



LOL


----------



## si_c (11 Oct 2018)

Unbelievably wet this evening on the way home, totally soaked through. On the upside I'd re-waterproofed my rain jacket last night.


----------



## the stupid one (11 Oct 2018)

si_c said:


> Unbelievably wet this evening on the way home, totally soaked through.



How I chuckled at the thought of my son cycling to his clarinet lesson and back again in that downpour*. But I had pyjamas and a dressing gown warming on the radiator for him. Dad of the year.


*I wasn't available to take him! I was collecting the also-soaking daughter from her football session.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Oct 2018)

What strange weather for the commute home. It was drizzling when I left work so donned the windproof jacket. Halfway home I was the proverbial boiled in the bag. It was really warm out despite the rain. So stopped and took off the jacket. 
Oh yes, the mighty headwind. That can do one. Can't be doing with a tough ride home thanks.


----------



## si_c (11 Oct 2018)

ianrauk said:


> What strange weather for the commute home. It was drizzling when I left work so donned the windproof jacket. Halfway home I was the proverbial boiled in the bag. It was really warm out despite the rain. So stopped and took off the jacket.
> Oh yes, the mighty headwind. That can do one. Can't be doing with a tough ride home thanks.


I'd rather the headwind on the way home, I'm always cutting it fine on the way in


----------



## Threevok (12 Oct 2018)

Why do people drive faster in the rain ?

Are they worried their car will get wet ?


----------



## Leaway2 (12 Oct 2018)

Short sleeve jersey and shorts, but a very windy day. Quite a workout. Missed the rain though (and last night). I doubt ill be so lucky tonight.


----------



## si_c (12 Oct 2018)

Leaway2 said:


> Short sleeve jersey and shorts, but a very windy day. Quite a workout. Missed the rain though (and last night). I doubt ill be so lucky tonight.


Same here, really hard to make progress in places, there's one section of road where I was struggling to get to 15mph where I'd normally be doing 22mph, even on the extensions. That being said there looks like a solid tailwind home tonight


----------



## ianrauk (12 Oct 2018)

si_c said:


> I'd rather the headwind on the way home, I'm always cutting it fine on the way in




It's all uphill for me on the way home so any helping windy hand I can get I will take with open arms :-)


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Oct 2018)

ianrauk said:


> It's all uphill for me on the way home so any helping windy hand I can get I will take with open arms :-)



I don't think you're getting that help tonight dear boy.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Oct 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> I don't think you're getting that help tonight dear boy.


I'm leaving work here in an hour and the headwind looks real nasty.


----------



## si_c (12 Oct 2018)

ianrauk said:


> I'm leaving work here in an hour and the headwind looks real nasty.



It was this morning, I had a meeting at 9, but was late leaving home, no problem says I, I'll just hammer it all the way in, but the headwind was just brutal, so settled in to a low intensity effort as I wouldn't have gone any faster by pushing hard and accepted I was going to be late for my meeting.


----------



## ManiaMuse (12 Oct 2018)

My commute is North/South so it was a fun tailwind on the way in to work but god the headwind was a bitch coming home this evening.

On the other hand at least it was dry (surprisingly depsite the forecast) going both ways.


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Oct 2018)

My morning commute was beautiful. Windy but beautiful.


----------



## Slick (12 Oct 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> My morning commute was beautiful. Windy but beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 433726
> View attachment 433727
> View attachment 433728


Red sky in the morning, sailors warning.

Must have been a tail wind.


----------



## John_S (12 Oct 2018)

There was a nasty headwind on my way home tonight so it was slow going but it was dry so I can’t complain.

The wind was really warm though so it was a bit like riding into a Luke warm hairdryer.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (13 Oct 2018)

Hideous headwind on way in, but marvellous tailwind all the way home. Excellent way to finish a shift at 0400hrs.


----------



## si_c (13 Oct 2018)

Yesterday's commute home was pretty rapid in places. Pushing 32mph along one stretch with almost no effort.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (14 Oct 2018)

6.5 miles in on the way into work and get a puncture in the non slime rear. Change it for shiny new self sealing slime inner tube in mere moment, pull out my pump with a self satisfied flourish, grab the handle and watch as it falls in two... a phone call to a mate and I'm rescued to work. Get new pump and then ride home at 0400hrs. Whereby I get another puncture! This time the new slime inner tube did it's magic and self sealed rapidly with very little loss of pressure, very impressed.


----------



## Randombiker9 (14 Oct 2018)

ukoldschool said:


> Praise the lord! Got to the traffic lights today at the busy junction on the A24 (CS7) and there was a team of police and PSCO's telling off motorists and motorcyclists that stopped in the cycle space at the front of the lights... whether it makes any difference in the long term god only knows but it was nice to see something positive


Lol there's hardly any advanced stop boxes in my area.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (14 Oct 2018)

29 consecutive days of Pyrénées cycling has supercharged my legs.

I don't even notice the hills on my commutes between home and work at the moment.


----------



## Bazzer (15 Oct 2018)

Warm enough for shorts, but my hands were happy I had brought my woollen long fingered gloves.


----------



## rivers (15 Oct 2018)

First commute in about a week due to throwing out my back last week, and what a wet one it was. Everything was soaked through. Good thing I brought spare socks. I've set up quite the drying rack in the workshop.


----------



## benb (15 Oct 2018)

Some throbber who thought composing a text message was more important than looking where he was going.
He jumped a mile when I rapped sharply on his side window.


----------



## ukoldschool (15 Oct 2018)

Rainy and wet this morning... over trousers first outing, and held up very well. Brommie bag cover also did a good job


----------



## Arjimlad (15 Oct 2018)

I chose the ten mile route to work today & discovered that my sealskin overshoes aren't as good as BBB Hardwear at keeping the feet dry. New Aldi gloves took on a lot of water but there must be some sort of waterproof layer inside. Once at work I wrung a lot of water out of the gloves, socks, insoles and overshoes.

Pro-viz jacket was pretty good though. The small radiator in my office is festooned with kit.


----------



## Arjimlad (15 Oct 2018)

Incontinentia Buttocks said:


> 6.5 miles in on the way into work and get a puncture in the non slime rear. Change it for shiny new self sealing slime inner tube in mere moment, pull out my pump with a self satisfied flourish, grab the handle and watch as it falls in two... a phone call to a mate and I'm rescued to work. Get new pump and then ride home at 0400hrs. Whereby I get another puncture! This time the new slime inner tube did it's magic and self sealed rapidly with very little loss of pressure, very impressed.



So those things work well, then ?


----------



## si_c (15 Oct 2018)

Bit cold this morning, but I soon warmed up despite just wearing a SS jersey with arm warmers. Two bad close passes, one I yelled at her through the window at the next set of lights after she passed with about 6 inches to spare. The second driver passed me within 3 inches of my handlebars following having been stopped at a set of lights - I was doing just under 30mph at the time.

I'm normally not one to bother making reports, but this was truly egregious.


----------



## Bazzer (15 Oct 2018)

si_c said:


> Bit cold this morning, but I soon warmed up despite just wearing a SS jersey with arm warmers. Two bad close passes, one I yelled at her through the window at the next set of lights after she passed with about 6 inches to spare. The second driver passed me within 3 inches of my handlebars following having been stopped at a set of lights - I was doing just under 30mph at the time.
> 
> I'm normally not one to bother making reports, but this was truly egregious.




That looked very unpleasant and I would report the driver. You have other examples in the same clip of drivers safely passing you and there would seem to be no excuse as the car behind the close passer had given them and you, room.


----------



## si_c (15 Oct 2018)

Bazzer said:


> That looked very unpleasant and I would report the driver. You have other examples in the same clip of drivers safely passing you and there would seem to be no excuse as the car behind the close passer had given them and you, room.



I've already passed the details on to Cheshire Police.


----------



## Bazzer (15 Oct 2018)

si_c said:


> I've already passed the details on to Cheshire Police.



Good luck. Let us know how you get on. 
IME Cheshire Police like the offence on a plate and (to mix metaphors), wrapped in a ribbon.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (15 Oct 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> So those things work well, then ?


Really well, very pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Sixmile (15 Oct 2018)

Cold thumbs. 

Beautifully dry, crisp and bright morning though.


----------



## Randombiker9 (16 Oct 2018)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Rbmw-5RnHA


Yesterday i tested my helmet camera out. My cycle video.


----------



## dhd.evans (16 Oct 2018)

I came up against a silly van driver a few weeks ago. In our ensuing conversation about his driving he decided to make various threats and gestures. I said that the resolution to the whole thing would just be for him say sorry to me for the way he drove at me with his van and i'd be on my way. He declined the invitation, continued his tirade.

I informed him that this was fine, but i would be reporting him to his employer. This too was met with various threats and gestures.

Yesterday I met another driver from the company on the route. He parked up near me and said the following:

"Saw your video mate, terrible driving by the driver."
"Oh."
"Yeah, around the warehouse he's known as king peanut so seeing him do that didn't surprise me. Chin up."

It was encouraging that it wasn't just me overeacting


----------



## ianrauk (16 Oct 2018)

Wow, mild again this morning in the SE. In contrast to yesterdays cold, foggy mizzle. The temps were showing 13° at 7am. Nice blue skies too. Roads were a tad wet though which meant a mucky bike again after I only cleaned it yesterday.
Traffic was extraordinary light too, strange. Made for a nice and quick commute.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Oct 2018)

dhd.evans said:


> I came up against a silly van driver a few weeks ago. In our ensuing conversation about his driving he decided to make various threats and gestures. I said that the resolution to the whole thing would just be for him say sorry to me for the way he drove at me with his van and i'd be on my way. He declined the invitation, continued his tirade.
> 
> I informed him that this was fine, but i would be reporting him to his employer. This too was met with various threats and gestures.
> 
> ...




There's always one complete and utter bellend in every company and you found the one in that company.


----------



## si_c (16 Oct 2018)

Reasonably warm this morning so SS again today, pissing bastard headwind though.


----------



## subaqua (17 Oct 2018)

ianrauk said:


> There's always one complete and utter bellend in every company and you found the one in that company.


and if you don't know who it is where you work, chances are it is you ... I know the utter bellend in the department i work in , and its not me. unusually


----------



## subaqua (17 Oct 2018)

anyway, todays Commute. Definition of irony .

so its mizzlly and the roads are greasy, stopping distances are increased, so you would think most peiple woukd ride a tad more cautiously . Oh no not the bellend FKW with " Ride Safety Captain" emblazoned across the bottom of his top. clue you peanut - Zebra crossings pedestrians have priority , whatever the weather, and going through Red while the pedestrian crossing is on the green phase is just not on . 

i hope your gear cables snap and you have multiple punctures .


----------



## dhd.evans (17 Oct 2018)

Powercut this morning meant my garage door (electric) wouldn't open. No biking for me!


----------



## si_c (17 Oct 2018)

Bit nippy this morning, around 9° but still got the fingerless gloves out - but I don't see that being the case for much longer, my hands were a bit cold by the time I got in this morning.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Oct 2018)

si_c said:


> Bit nippy this morning, around 9° but still got the fingerless gloves out - but I don't see that being the case for much longer, my hands were a bit cold by the time I got in this morning.




Yep, I had 8° this morning. Still in mitts.
Got halfway to work, it had warmed up a bit and I was a bit too hot in a windcheater, so ditched that and continued in s/s shirt. 
Strange seeing other cycle commuters in full arctic winter gear


----------



## si_c (17 Oct 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Yep, I had 8° this morning. Still in mitts.
> Got halfway to work, it had warmed up a bit and I was a bit too hot in a windcheater, so ditched that and continued in s/s shirt.
> Strange seeing other cycle commuters in full arctic winter gear



Aye, it was a bit cold at the start, but once I got going it eased off a bit. Seen quite a few people in massive custard jackets the last couple of days - one was wearing a buff and a balaclava under his plastic hat .


----------



## subaqua (17 Oct 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Yep, I had 8° this morning. Still in mitts.
> Got halfway to work, it had warmed up a bit and I was a bit too hot in a windcheater, so ditched that and continued in s/s shirt.
> Strange seeing other cycle commuters in full arctic winter gear


Not sure what the temp was but I rode in short sleeve top and normal trousers. Only a tad damp in the mizzle but yes lots of full arctic riders


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Oct 2018)

Punctured this morning on the way to work. Was really struggling along the Great Central Way when I noticed the back tyre was a tad flat. Rode 5 miles on it to work as I couldn't be arsed to stop and it wasn't completely flat.

Had two tubes in my bag. First tube had a slit in it, so fitted the second one. Now no tubes for gonig home.

The tyre (marathon plus) was knackered, loads of cuts in it, one right through and I dug a good dozen stones and bits of glass out of it, pretty sure I have a new tyre at home so just hoped it would last the ride home.

Pop out at dinner time to get some more tubes and go for a spin. Told people in the office I'd be an hour or so 

Pick up the tubes from Halfords, five or six miles into the ride, flat tyre. Sit in the sun and change it and carry on with the ride. 12 miles in a BT van parked up beeps his horn at me, look over and it is @13 rider. Turn round and have a chat and then in my way back to work.

Another puncture, at this point, I 'm a mile tops from work and about 1.5 miles from Halfords. Limp to Halfords get three more tubes and a new tyre. Sat in the park and changed it over, got back to work just over 2 hours after I'd "popped out"


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Oct 2018)

No punctures tonight 

Chain is skipping though  time to give it a clean and pass it to the LBS for some TLC


----------



## Bazzer (17 Oct 2018)

Lucky tonight; almost kopped for a dooring.
Filtering along standing traffic which hadn't formed an orderly queue and spotted several cars further along, a car being driven partly on to and then stopping on the pavement. I approached cautiously and spidey sense went into overdrive at the back of his car. Sure enough door flung open. Easily stopped and the door then suddenly closed. The look on his face said it all as I passed.


----------



## simon the viking (17 Oct 2018)

Nightmare commute... Someone at work thought it was funny to hide my cycling shoes.... When i find out who it was.. I'll lexplain that I will hide something worth 130 quid of theirs and see if they think its funny... Might put a mouse trap under them... . 

Or I could just cram them in my locker.... Made me 10 minutes leaving...

Then got a puncture on way home... Walked last mile then found out Mrs V got one today as well.


----------



## si_c (18 Oct 2018)

On the train today as need to wear a suit to work. Got to the station and the timetabled train isn't even on the board. Not cancelled, not late, just missing.

No explanation on the train operators media accounts either. This is why I commute by bike.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Oct 2018)

si_c said:


> On the train today as need to wear a suit to work. Got to the station and the timetabled train isn't even on the board. Not cancelled, not late, just missing.
> 
> No explanation on the train operators media accounts either. This is why I commute by bike.




I remember those days well 

Anyway.
Strange old commute this morning. 9° when I left home this morning but felt colder. I didn't really get that warm on the ride in either. It was also one of those 'just can't be arsed' rides where the brain was willing but the body not. I simply had no oomph this morning. Just one of those days.

Saw a strange thing too. A black BMW driven by a woman with 3 kids in. I noticed the car had no rear number plate. Ok I thought, it may have fallen off or something. Over took her, looked round, she had no front number plate either. She could see i was looking and gave me one of those 'WHAT!' type faces. So knew what I was looking at.


----------



## straas (18 Oct 2018)

si_c said:


> On the train today as need to wear a suit to work. Got to the station and the timetabled train isn't even on the board. Not cancelled, not late, just missing.
> 
> No explanation on the train operators media accounts either. This is why I commute by bike.



I can fit a suit in my pannier!


----------



## nickAKA (18 Oct 2018)

Bazzer said:


> That looked very unpleasant and I would report the driver. You have other examples in the same clip of drivers safely passing you and there would seem to be no excuse as the car behind the close passer had given them and you, room.



On a dual carriageway FFS. The stupidity & ignorance of some people is truly astonishing.


----------



## Arjimlad (18 Oct 2018)

Yesterday on the ride home, I had one of those pushy drivers waiting behind the white lines on a side road who, when he saw me approaching, lurched forward over the white line to try to force me to stop and let him out. I didn't stop, so he ended up 2 feet into the road as I went around the front of his van. He had only just drawn up to the junction so hadn't been waiting to turn out for very long at all.

I wouldn't have bothered reporting it but it emerged that his van was due an MOT in February, so the police are "reporting him for summons" for driving without an MOT or something like that. 

If he'd not been such a pushy knob he'd have got away with the lack of an MOT for a bit longer.


----------



## 13 rider (18 Oct 2018)

Curse be on @Supersuperleeds and his plague of punctures .Only talked to him yesterday and guess who got the puncture this morning  are they contagious . 3 miles from work could hear a tick ,tick ever wheel turn . There's something in the wheel I think . Made to work just about to an extra loop when the rear wheel feels iffy . Stopped and yes nearly flat easily found the drawing pin . So cut the loop short and changed the tube at work on the light and warm .


----------



## Arjimlad (18 Oct 2018)

si_c said:


> Bit cold this morning, but I soon warmed up despite just wearing a SS jersey with arm warmers. Two bad close passes, one I yelled at her through the window at the next set of lights after she passed with about 6 inches to spare. The second driver passed me within 3 inches of my handlebars following having been stopped at a set of lights - I was doing just under 30mph at the time.
> 
> I'm normally not one to bother making reports, but this was truly egregious.




Any update on this shockingly bad & unnecessary pass ?


----------



## si_c (18 Oct 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> Any update on this shockingly bad & unnecessary pass ?


Unfortunately yes, apparently they need the bike in the shot so they can determine the perspective But also they said I didn't attach a statement... Despite there being a mandatory statement box to fill out.

Also they said they couldn't use the footage as I moved off the line at the junction before it turned green so technically I'd committed an offence too.

Bit disappointing really.


----------



## nickAKA (18 Oct 2018)

si_c said:


> Unfortunately yes, apparently they need the bike in the shot so they can determine the perspective But also they said I didn't attach a statement... Despite there being a mandatory statement box to fill out.
> 
> Also they said they couldn't use the footage as I moved off the line at the junction before it turned green so technically I'd committed an offence too.



The short version - "we can't be ar*sed, suck it up, loser"

EDIT - if you're on twitter, @roadcc have a 'near miss of the day' feature. Send them the link to the video & details of what the police said, hopefully they'll use it & shame them into doing something in future.


----------



## Bazzer (18 Oct 2018)

si_c said:


> Unfortunately yes, apparently they need the bike in the shot so they can determine the perspective But also they said I didn't attach a statement... Despite there being a mandatory statement box to fill out.
> 
> Also they said they couldn't use the footage as I moved off the line at the junction before it turned green so technically I'd committed an offence too.
> 
> Bit disappointing really.


That's a real pity, but like I said Cheshire police like it on a plate and wrapped in a ribbon. By contrast Greater Manchester police were happy I had crossed the unbroken white line to make myself visible to a driver who subsequently barged in front of me.
If you get another knobber like that, feel free to PM me. After several attempts with Cheshire police, I think I have a statement which works. Obviously no guarantees it will work for you, but drivers like that 
Edit - The only bit of my bike you can see is a cable outer, so what you have been told about perspective is bollox. What they may be alluding to is giving them your riding distance from the kerb and the width of the road.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Oct 2018)

13 rider said:


> Curse be on @Supersuperleeds and his plague of punctures .Only talked to him yesterday and guess who got the puncture this morning  are they contagious . 3 miles from work could hear a tick ,tick ever wheel turn . There's something in the wheel I think . Made to work just about to an extra loop when the rear wheel feels iffy . Stopped and yes nearly flat easily found the drawing pin . So cut the loop short and changed the tube at work on the light and warm .



You need marathon plus, just change them when they get worn


----------



## 13 rider (18 Oct 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You need marathon plus, just change them when they get worn


I'm still on the 13s original tyres bontragers 10800 miles so Im not doing bad


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Oct 2018)

13 rider said:


> I'm still on the 13s original tyres bontragers 10800 miles so Im not doing bad



You've had that bike donkeys years? Why have you only done 6 months mileage on it


----------



## 13 rider (18 Oct 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You've had that bike donkeys years? Why have you only done 6 months mileage on it


Well I don't want to wear the tyres out do I


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Oct 2018)

13 rider said:


> Well I don't want to wear the tyres out do I


----------



## Shut Up Legs (18 Oct 2018)

The post-Pyrénées effect continues. I have loads of energy to spare on my commutes.

I've also been continuing the daily thigh and calf stretches I was doing during the Pyrénées trip, which helps my leg muscles withstand more stresses on my commutes.

Hills? What hills?


----------



## si_c (19 Oct 2018)

Bit chilly this morning - a mere 4° at 8am. I'd warmed up a lot though by the time I got to work, but my toes were a bit cold! Time to find the merino socks.


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Oct 2018)

si_c said:


> Unfortunately yes, apparently they need the bike in the shot so they can determine the perspective But also they said I didn't attach a statement... Despite there being a mandatory statement box to fill out.
> 
> Also they said they couldn't use the footage as I moved off the line at the junction before it turned green so technically I'd committed an offence too.
> 
> Bit disappointing really.



Two wrongs don't make a right, I guess their view is that you deserved the close pass then ? !


----------



## ianrauk (19 Oct 2018)

yep, same for me 4° when I left at 7.30am. Though it turns out to be a lovely bright sunny mornings commute.
Had to go with the silk glove liners with the mitts, but did forget the knee warmers in my haste to leave. The old knees were a bit chilly for a while.

Apart from that, it was a very pleasant commute. The roads were very clear for some reason. A lot of the school run lemmings must be clearing off early for half term or something.


----------



## C R (19 Oct 2018)

2° for me, and a really bright morning, so long everything, but I couldn't find my buff, so my ears complained a bit. Beautiful quiet ride.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Oct 2018)

I've not had a chance of a commute recently. So it goes..
Anyway, yesterday, I set off just before midday for my usual 12.5 miles in. Within half a mile of leaving, I had bit of a close encounter of the White Van kind. I was approaching a T junction and White Van 1 must have turned left without indicating or summat, because White Van 2 blew his horn at him. W V 1 took exception to this and was about to chuck an emergency U Turn around the island I was approaching. As he was more intent on chasing W V 2, I thought it best to give a loud shout so he'd realise that he's not the only one on the road. Luckily, he saw me and stopped for a second or two before setting off in hot pursuit of W V 2. I almost wish I could follow and see the outcome... muppets!

Anyway, the rest of the ride in was really warm, especially as I had to be ready for a chilly ride home at stupid o'clock.
On the ride home, leaving at 23.30, I still had some energy left, so took a longer route home and ended up on 18 miles by the time I finished. 
Only event on the return leg was being buzzed by quite a few bats through one part of the route. There must be a roosting spot nearby.

Car today, then, hopefully, back on the bike tomorrow.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Oct 2018)

Once again, a pleasantly warm 13 mile ride in at lunchtime, then a rubbish shift (who actually wants to be driving a 44 tonne truck around Acton and Camden on a Sunday evening!)
Finished at 23.30 and mobile by 23.45.
Lovely ride home, with no diversions, so was back in 45 minutes, looking at the really bright moon across the fields and through the trees. Beautiful!
Day off today, with chores to perform. Happy wife, happy life


----------



## si_c (22 Oct 2018)

It's still shortsleeve weather! Lovely crisp run in this morning, nice and quick too.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Oct 2018)

A right old cheeky headwind this morning. Colder then it looked to. Lovely sunny blue skies, but cold. 
I threw the bike in my partners car this morning and decamped where she works which is a few miles further out then I usually commute. So a 20 mile ride this morning.


----------



## si_c (22 Oct 2018)

Right foot felt a bit odd about half way into the commute home tonight, checked pedal, fine, checked cleats, bolts almost out.

Spent ten minutes picking stones out of the bolts so I could tighten them up. One was almost entirely out.


----------



## simon the viking (23 Oct 2018)

Just done the 8 mile commute on MTB for the first time rather than my usual Road bike...

Much harder work... I'm assuming i will get fitter... 

But on the plus side lot less skittish obviously so less swerving for pot holes and obviously far better across the rough park track of the route...


----------



## ianrauk (23 Oct 2018)

Brrr.. definitely getting cold now. Winter is on it's way. Still in shorts at the moment but in a windcheater. Any colder then base layers and knee warmers are coming out.
Half term here at the moment so a nice clear run in this morning.


----------



## Slick (23 Oct 2018)

I've been in long bibs for a few weeks now as there is a definite touch of frost most mornings now. The wind has also been a factor with most runs home being hard work.


----------



## rivers (23 Oct 2018)

That was just about the worst commute ever. They are resurfacing part of the B2B, so it's closed for the week and I'm taking the roads. The A37 through Whitchurch was also closed, so a bit of traffic chaos at the start of my commute, which included me getting off and walking up a small incline as trying to get through the traffic was proving nigh on impossible. It took me longer to ride just over 10 miles than it does to ride the 16 going along the B2B. This is going to be a fun week.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (23 Oct 2018)

Bloody wind, awful head wind all way home. at some points I would have walked faster.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (23 Oct 2018)

Finish work in 90mins and I'm absolutely knackered and not looking forward to the 13 miles home. Also have a horrible feeling it's a headwind.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (24 Oct 2018)

Home after a not too unpleasant ride home. Very tired though. Yes it was a headwind.


----------



## C R (24 Oct 2018)

How many idiots can you find in a short 2 mile commute? Well, three as it turns out. First some older "gent" in a biggish bmw squeezed between me and a car waiting to turn right across the road, almost forcing me into the bushes. About five hundred metres further down I was doing about 20mph, and I can see a car front coming out of a side lane, eased on the pedals, and sure enough, the car came out without really looking, forcing me to grab the brakes hard.

After this section of road I go into a shared path, what could go wrong? Well some dog walker letting his mut in an extending lead take the whole path, I slowed down, called excuse me, and went carefully around him and then the dog, all at maybe 5mph. As I was going past he shouted, "where's the bell?" I ignored him and carried on.

At least it was sunny and not cold, still in shorts and fingerless gloves.


----------



## Slick (24 Oct 2018)

C R said:


> How many idiots can you find in a short 2 mile commute? Well, three as it turns out. First some older "gent" in a biggish bmw squeezed between me and a car waiting to turn right across the road, almost forcing me into the bushes. About five hundred metres further down I was doing about 20mph, and I can see a car front coming out of a side lane, eased on the pedals, and sure enough, the car came out without really looking, forcing me to grab the brakes hard.
> 
> After this section of road I go into a shared path, what could go wrong? Well some dog walker letting his mut in an extending lead take the whole path, I slowed down, called excuse me, and went carefully around him and then the dog, all at maybe 5mph. As I was going past he shouted, "where's the bell?" I ignored him and carried on.
> 
> At least it was sunny and not cold, still in shorts and fingerless gloves.


I've heard the "where's the bell" question a few times on a previous commute, yeah cos the big orange thing on the blue bike vocalising excuse me isn't enough.


----------



## gaijintendo (24 Oct 2018)

That was exhausting. A good 30% more effort than usual.

I checked my brakes were not rubbing at the end of the trip, and they weren't. Tyres were fine.

That means it must have been me rubbing and deflated!


----------



## gaijintendo (24 Oct 2018)

Slick said:


> I've heard the "where's the bell" question a few times on a previous commute, yeah cos the big orange thing on the blue bike vocalising excuse me isn't enough.


I have had the "where's the bell" after vigorously ringing it moments earlier.

And that one time when a couple with HUGE mirrors riding side by side on a tow path, making eye contact with me in said mirrors, and after asking to pass gave me the question... Not sure if I understand their need for bells. I told them I preferred being polite and considerate over ringing bells.


----------



## BromyG (24 Oct 2018)

There is a young lady I see (or more correctly 'hear') occasionally riding along the Embankment who insists on ringing her bell at everyone she passes or approaches. You can follow her progress by the constant 'ding', 'ding', 'ding' as she rides along. It's very annoying!


----------



## Jenkins (24 Oct 2018)

Clear skies and a low, full moon on the way in at 6am - spent most of the unlit setion near the start of the ccommute riding slowly looking up at the stars.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Oct 2018)

Bbbbbrrrrr that was a little bit nippy this morning, but a fantastic sunrise made up for it. I still haven't dug out the knee warmers yet, so have made a mental note to do so. I just had to peddle that little bit harder then usual . I met a couple of other regular cycling commuters en route so managed to tag on to them both as they raced each other, tucking in their slipstream now and again until they chose a wrong lane undertake which meant I was able to overtake and break the elastic. I had to work for it though


----------



## si_c (25 Oct 2018)

Left a bit later than usual, and still quite warm really, was definitely overheating on the way in. A bit under the weather though so wrapped up warm to make myself feel better.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Oct 2018)

Nice warm commute in yesterday lunchtime. The usual 12.5ish miles.
Finished at 23.30 and took the shortish way home.
Moonshine Gap lived up to its name, so as there were no cars around, and I know where the potholes are, I turned my front light off and rode along in the moonlight for about a mile.... Lovely.

Bit peckish when I got home, so had a bacon sarnie


----------



## MrGrumpy (25 Oct 2018)

Summary of this weeks commute, f...kin hard. Wind has been terrible quite tough going, at least its been dry. Oh and pheasants, wish I carried a bigger bag as I passed two , looked freshly deceased  On the cycle path. Just not sure the risk of some sort of disease is worth it lol .


----------



## Genau (25 Oct 2018)

I was minding my own business waiting at the traffic lights to turn right from Trinity Square on to Tower Hill when I see a dwarf (or person of restricted growth - don't want the resident Maoists descending on the thread telling me it's not the 1970s anymore) run out from the pavement and almost into the side of a cab that had just turned left into Trinity Square.

He was on the far side of the vehicle so I'm not sure if he made contact with it but the driver noticed and stopped. He didn't bother to get out though and drove away after a few seconds. However, another pedestrian who didn't seem to be with Running Man, starts berating him for being so reckless and how he should calm down. The young athlete was meanwhile swaying, staggering and looking a bit worse for wear and mostly ignoring the lecture on road safety. He was smartly dressed in a suit and trench coat so he didn't look like a daytime drinker but it was outside a Wetherspoons.

By now my light had turned to green so I couldn't stay and find out if everyone eventually went quietly on their way or whether this comedy tableau continued. If he'd come along a few seconds later he may have run into me which would have been a hard one to explain. "How did you come by your injuries? Well, this drunk dwarf was sprinting along Tower Hill..."


----------



## Jenkins (25 Oct 2018)

Today's bright spot on the commute (apart from the still sunny weather) was waiting at a T junction for a cyclist with his 3-4 year old son on a crossbar seat to pass, and getting a very cheerful "thank you" and a mini wave from the youngster.


----------



## TheDoctor (25 Oct 2018)

My high spots from the last few days have included a black squirrel yesterday and a fox the day before


----------



## ukoldschool (26 Oct 2018)

wet......


----------



## ianrauk (26 Oct 2018)

Started off in the gloom, 'twas also cold. Not bitingly cold, but cold never the less. I did remember to dig out the knee warmers last night so wore those this morning. Halfway through a very clear of cars commute*, it started to rain. Not heavy more mizzle, but rain never the less. Got to work just as it the rain started to get heavier.

*Last day of half term today so back to backed up traffic next week.

Rainy commute #39 for 2018, comparable to last year of 24 rainy commutes in the same period, with 31 2017 rainy commutes over all.


----------



## Arjimlad (26 Oct 2018)

This morning's light rain was well timed - garage door open & bike ready, just putting helmet on when it began to patter down.

I quickly switched from a long sleeved outer jersey to the waterproof Pro-Viz jacket and off into the grey !

Amazing lack of traffic due to inset days in all the local schools.


----------



## ukoldschool (29 Oct 2018)

Brrrrrr...........


----------



## MrGrumpy (29 Oct 2018)

Car today , just not worth sliding down the road or bike paths. Mind made up last as soon as they rain fell, knew it would be black ice central.


----------



## dhd.evans (29 Oct 2018)

Bums. My front light from C&BSeen took a tumble on Friday. Clip was kack, so fixed a new screw on. Still working. Took a tumble this morning and now it fudged. Have e-mailed company stressed that the clip is useless... shall see how we go.


----------



## Sixmile (29 Oct 2018)

After a few colder commutes last week, I dug out some winter gear for this morning. Thick buff, skull cap and sure the lobster gloves were too warm eventually but provide a toasty start!


----------



## si_c (29 Oct 2018)

Went outside this morning to get the bike out, a bit brisk sitting just above 1°C. So full autumn kit this morning - LS merino baselayer, LS thermal top, buff, leg warmers and overshoes as well as a thin gilet.

Waaaaaay too hot. Probably ditch the baselayer and LS jersey till it's properly cold.


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Oct 2018)

Cold, long trousers for the first time this Autumn. Odd too, it started at home and finished at home. Must be working from home today then


----------



## gaijintendo (29 Oct 2018)

I am in the privileged relationship position of getting to scrape the ice off a car windscreen before cycling to work.


----------



## confusedcyclist (29 Oct 2018)

_OooohhHHhh err_, it's a bit dark all of a sudden!


----------



## Bazzer (29 Oct 2018)

Was it the few days I took off work last week, the changing of the clocks at the weekend, or spirits wafting around in preparation for All Hallows Eve? Both morning and evening rides laden with boneheads.
This morning, drivers with no lights and/or frosted windows at 5.30 - 6.15 and of course the obligatory (car) RLJers.
This afternoon, dope smokers; HGV driver trying to intimidate me at one set of lights, before cutting across me at the next set; several car RLJers including a driving instruction car who is going to be reported and this close pass....





who is also going to be reported. When forced by traffic to stop and asked if he wanted to get any closer to me, him and his passenger just looked vacantly as if what is the problem?!
The main bonus of the journey was having a wind which was either behind me or to my side.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (29 Oct 2018)

Bloody freezing 
Must get better gloves
Roll on February already!


----------



## lazybloke (29 Oct 2018)

Brrr this morning. Dark this evening.

Will definitely work at home tomorrow!


----------



## Bazzer (30 Oct 2018)

It's looking like one of those weeks. Took the bike out of the garage and it started to rain. Crept back in the house to save waking Mrs B and picked up my waterproof top. Got two miles down the road and realised that having taken off my rucksack with my day clothes, and glasses, to change my jacket, I hadn't picked it up again. I cycled home and by now the rain was falling heavily. Hastily put my clothes in a plastic bag to save them getting wet and some 20/25 mins after I first took the bike out the garage and having cycled 4 miles with nothing to show for it except getting wetter by the minute, I decided to cycle to the train station about 3 miles away and get the first train. Oh the joys of Northern Fail! Checked the departure board; train "On Time". Then quite literally as the ticket dropped into the collection drawer there was an announcement that the train was delayed. When it did arrive, there was no heating, or at least none I could discern and it just crawled along. Arrived at work very cold, only about 7/8 minutes earlier than I would have done had I not made the decision to go to the train station and paid for the experience!


----------



## Dec66 (30 Oct 2018)

Mini roundabout at the top of Crystal Palace Hill (Fountain Drive/Crystal Palace Park Parade junction).

Me turning right.

Black VW Golf opposite.

You know the rest.


----------



## C R (30 Oct 2018)

Brrr, cold. With a short commute like mine, by the time my legs start to warm up I am already at work, not sure it is worth keeping cycling in this weather.


----------



## straas (30 Oct 2018)

Cheapo "100%" gloves from wiggle seem to be doing the job - could still feel the cold on a couple of digits this morning, but very acceptable.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (31 Oct 2018)

Well that was a bit on the chilly side, lots of ice on cars at 0500hrs but thankfully none on the road.


----------



## dhd.evans (31 Oct 2018)

My good front lights are karked so i'm on some cheapo Tesco Knog knockoffs. They are carp for seeing things, but decent for 'being seen'. Made a total rookie error in travelling on the unlit cycle path last night on my way home.

Again, 100% for being seen only. Nearly assassinated a half dozen peds with headphones in, dogs and walkers without leads (both of them culpable) and found myself gripping my bars tightly all the way home. 

I will be travelling home via lit roads tonight. Absolutely sod doing that again.


----------



## Threevok (31 Oct 2018)

dhd.evans said:


> My good front lights are karked so i'm on some cheapo Tesco Knog knockoffs. They are carp for seeing things, but decent for 'being seen'. Made a total rookie error in travelling on the unlit cycle path last night on my way home.
> 
> Again, 100% for being seen only. Nearly assassinated a half dozen peds with headphones in, dogs and walkers without leads (both of them culpable) and found myself gripping my bars tightly all the way home.
> 
> I will be travelling home via lit roads tonight. Absolutely sod doing that again.



Don't blame you

I have enough lights on the front of my Inbred to melt ice and I need them too with all the ninja loose dog walkers


----------



## Maverick Goose (31 Oct 2018)

Incontinentia Buttocks said:


> Well that was a bit on the chilly side, lots of ice on cars at 0500hrs but thankfully none on the road.


Same here! It's been cold (down to -5 C t'other night) but dry here in Cumbria on the whole, and after last winter I have a pretty good idea of where the problem bits on the roads are likely to be . I've had a few close encounters with the creatures of the night recently, including a Barn Owl flying about 3 feet in front of me!


----------



## Arjimlad (31 Oct 2018)

_"Once more unto the hedge, dear friends, once more, or close the road up with our cycling dead!"_

The unusual thing was this horsebox driver made not the slightest attempt to slow down when he saw me. 

Thankfully I was going a little slower than usual due to an unusually large number of cars on this road earlier but the rear end of the truck came uncomfortably close to my shoulder.


----------



## Arjimlad (31 Oct 2018)

dhd.evans said:


> My good front lights are karked so i'm on some cheapo Tesco Knog knockoffs. They are carp for seeing things, but decent for 'being seen'. Made a total rookie error in travelling on the unlit cycle path last night on my way home.
> 
> Again, 100% for being seen only. Nearly assassinated a half dozen peds with headphones in, dogs and walkers without leads (both of them culpable) and found myself gripping my bars tightly all the way home.
> 
> I will be travelling home via lit roads tonight. Absolutely sod doing that again.



A man's gotta know his (lights') limitations...


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (31 Oct 2018)

Lovely ride home, not cold not hot, just right. I also had a mini adventure by taking my road bike down the towpath, 25mm tyres handled it all surprisingly well and so much quicker than my old Fury.


----------



## si_c (1 Nov 2018)

Second commute this week, nice and quiet, easy run in. Slightly moister than is my usual preference however.


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Nov 2018)

From yesterday's commute. Chilly. For fun I stuck a Garmin VIRB on the commuter, the plan being to video some of my trike rides so just learning the camera. Closest pass I've had for a long time, actually swerved in towards me. Kind of glad for the camera, and it's gone to the Met. About 2 mins in, the Met wanted 2 minutes either side.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Nov 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> From yesterday's commute. Chilly. For fun I stuck a Garmin VIRB on the commuter, the plan being to video some of my trike rides so just learning the camera. Closest pass I've had for a long time, actually swerved in towards me. Kind of glad for the camera, and it's gone to the Met. About 2 mins in, the Met wanted 2 minutes either side.




You have to ask why ? Absolutely no need to pass even remotely close plenty of room .What a knobber . Glad your fine


----------



## lazybloke (2 Nov 2018)

Thanks to too much wine on Halloween, my Thursday commutes lacked their usual planning so were gloveless and waterproof-trouserless. Not the best riding, plus I was 45 mins late to work.

I really shouldn't drink on work nights, but I arrived home so uncomfortable it seemed rude not to have a drink... The cycle repeats.


----------



## Arjimlad (2 Nov 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> From yesterday's commute. Chilly. For fun I stuck a Garmin VIRB on the commuter, the plan being to video some of my trike rides so just learning the camera. Closest pass I've had for a long time, actually swerved in towards me. Kind of glad for the camera, and it's gone to the Met. About 2 mins in, the Met wanted 2 minutes either side.




Lethal idiot driver. Hope they take some action. Well done reporting it.


----------



## dhd.evans (2 Nov 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> From yesterday's commute. Chilly. For fun I stuck a Garmin VIRB on the commuter, the plan being to video some of my trike rides so just learning the camera. Closest pass I've had for a long time, actually swerved in towards me. Kind of glad for the camera, and it's gone to the Met. About 2 mins in, the Met wanted 2 minutes either side.




What a twat; glad you're OK though.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (2 Nov 2018)

Chilly on the way in, I've a feeling it's going to be Baltic when I leave at 0400hrs.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (3 Nov 2018)

Contrary to expectations it wasn't too cold, however i did get 2 rear punctures, one sealed itself then next one was too big. Inner tube change in the pitch black at 0445hrs. Brilliant. And today was a massive headwind. Still loved it though.


----------



## Sixmile (5 Nov 2018)

I didn't prepare last night for this morning out of pure laziness. I got up, looked out the window, cold, wet and miserable. I almost backed out altogether but got dressed into my 'hybrid bike gear' and stuck the bike in the car, cycling the remaining 7 miles to work after a 5 mile drive. It ended up a pretty good ride, not too cold and the rain had stopped. It's looking like a dry ride back too.


----------



## Specialeyes (5 Nov 2018)

Ok, so I forgot my cycling gear this morning (Monday = drive in, leave car and clean clothes at work day) so chose to ride home in waterproof jacket, joggers, t-shirt and trainers... won't make that mistake again in a hurry!


----------



## Jenkins (5 Nov 2018)

Bugger...








Over shifted from small to big ring which dropped the chain and then I buggered thing up by changing down to the smallest sprocket on the cassette somehow trapping the chain against the frame which I didn't notice as it was on a pitch black back road. I then really broke it by applying brute force on the pedals which snapped the hanger and what can be seen above..
Thankfully it was only a mile & a half from home and on the 13 Alpha which is the least used of my bikes and was going to be disposed of/sold when I'd got the Pickenflick flat bar built. I'll have a look at the damage in daylight at some point to see what needs doing, cost the parts up and see if it's worthwile doing.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Nov 2018)

A really nice commute home today. I had fresh legs from no weekend cycling. I had a bit of a tailwind. It wasn't cold and had the bonus of some nice SCR. Great stuff.


----------



## DCBassman (5 Nov 2018)

Jenkins said:


> Bugger...
> View attachment 437223
> View attachment 437224
> 
> ...


I can only say..ouch. Hope it's economically fixable.


----------



## si_c (5 Nov 2018)

DCBassman said:


> I can only say..ouch. Hope it's economically fixable.


Yup, ouch, sort of been there though. Worn cassette and new chain, put too much power down going through a junction, chain slipped, hangar snapped and the long cage derailleur wrapped itself around my rear hub whilst disintegrating.

I think you'll need a new derailleur, hanger and possibly a new chain if any of the links are twisted. So probably around £50ish damage depnding on how much the replacement hanger is.


----------



## si_c (5 Nov 2018)

This mornings commute was relatively uneventful, right up until the pinch flat going downhill at 30mph about 100yds before the turn to work. Not pumped the tyres up for a while, and did think this morning that I probably should, but dismissed it as not necessary. That'll teach me. 

Loved the ride home this evening though, really do enjoy a night ride.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Nov 2018)

First ride in for a while. 12.5, usual route, feeling quite warm by the time I got there.
Similar route home, at midnight. It got quite foggy after the Isham roundabout dash so I stopped for a while and fixed my spare back light next to my Bontrager Flare.. Absolutely no reason that I couldn't be seen through the fog. Still, as I only saw three cars all the way home, I was just being extra cautious. 
By the time I'd arrived home, I was decidedly damp from the autumnal air. 







Two day off now


----------



## Randombiker9 (6 Nov 2018)

Yesterday teens were annoying me and they kicked my bike and something’s damaged as when I braked it caused the wheel to get stuck and made a noise like the rim scraping on the road but the tyres on. The pedals are spinning but rear wheel won’t move anymore. So they damaged my bike. Ugh and it’s not just annoying it means I have to find other ways to get to places when I would normally cycle and I have to wake up earlier and I hate my routine getting messed up


----------



## Bazzer (6 Nov 2018)

Warm enough for shorts this morning, but a headwind for the several miles of the most exposed part of my commute was unwelcome. I'm just hoping it stays in that direction for the ride home.
Approaching a roundabout on the way home last night I got cut up by a MGIF, non indicating, trailer towing United Utilities van, followed by verbal abuse from the driver's passenger. I await with interest the views of United Utilities on their employees' driving and behaviour following my email last night and of course Greater Manchester Police.
Also notified last night that last Monday's close passer and the RLJer driver of the driving school vehicle are to be referred for a NIP.


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Nov 2018)

Jenkins said:


> Bugger...
> View attachment 437223
> View attachment 437224
> 
> ...



Bums!

I had similar when a mudguard snapped & jammed in the rear wheel. Hope it can be fixed OK.


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Nov 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> _"Once more unto the hedge, dear friends, once more, or close the road up with our cycling dead!"_
> 
> The unusual thing was this horsebox driver made not the slightest attempt to slow down when he saw me.
> 
> ...



Horseman of the apocalypse is getting a NIP, for driving too fast around bends on a narrow country lane & getting too close to me with the back of his truck.


----------



## rivers (6 Nov 2018)

Last week, I pulled out the bib tights, merino baselayers, and winter gloves. Today I was back in shorts and had the legs outs. I started off with my jacket on as it was a bit breezy when I left my house, but around a mile or so in, I had to pull over and take it off. Back on the B2B today after 2 weeks of commuting via the roads. The newly repaved bit in Warmley is lovely.


----------



## Threevok (6 Nov 2018)

What happens when an unstoppable knobber meets an immovable numpty ?

Approaching the junction of a roundabout this morning, a taxi driver decides to get there before me and overtakes at speed, narrowly missing me.

Looking in my mirror, I see a white VW Golf approaching at speed too.

From fear of running out of room, I take a defensive position to stop him overtaking.

Meanwhile, the taxi driver wants to enter the bus station on the opposite side of the road. But instead of going around the roundabout first, he decided to take a short cut and takes a sharp right - and why not ? There's only a cyclist behind him. What do they matter.

As this was happening, the fool behind me in his Golf, gets a bad case of TWS and perceives me in front of him as a threat to his manhood.

He decides floor it past me, on the wrong side of the road.

Unfortunately for him - the taxi in front is now on the wrong side of the road (at 90 degrees) and he has to slam on his brakes to avoid broad-siding the taxi. He skids and ends up at same angle - also on the wrong side of the road.

Words ensue between the two - as to who was at fault - that was, until I arrived and set them both straight.

It's bad enough having to deal with one of these at a time, but when you get two together !!!


----------



## ianrauk (6 Nov 2018)

Threevok said:


> It's bad enough having to deal with one of these at a time, but when you get two together !!!



As the old saying goes, 'Just like Busses'


----------



## Bazzer (6 Nov 2018)

The wind behind or to my side was extremely pleasant for the ride home, spoiled only by the usual knobbery of motorists expressing their frustrations in various ways of caught up in queues. Then I get two miles from home and stop at pelican crossing as the lights turned red. On the opposite side of the road a police van stopped. No one crossed, suggesting either the intended crosser went before the lights changed or it was kids messing about. Police van driver decides he has waited long enough and just drove over the crossing and continued on his way, despite the lights being on red. Meanwhile those of left at the crossing are left looking at each other I am sure thinking "Have I just seen that?"
I suspected red lights were considered an option to stop, at least for the first five seconds, by many motorists in Salford, but outside Salford and by the police?


----------



## hennbell (6 Nov 2018)

The staying all winter snow and ice have settled. I have taken 2 days to let everyone get their winter wheels underneath them, tomorrow back to the bicycle.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Nov 2018)

si_c said:


> I think you'll need a new derailleur, hanger and possibly a new chain if any of the links are twisted. So probably around £50ish damage depnding on how much the replacement hanger is.


Had a quick look before going to work this morning and you're right about the parts needed - I've got a chain in stock, the derailleur's only £19 from Tredz and I'm hoping the hanger is the Halfords type A which is only £10 (to be confirmed when I eventuially get round to taking everything apart) so it'll probably get fixed up for sale.


----------



## dhd.evans (7 Nov 2018)

Was on a flying visit to the Big Smoke yesterday so no bikey for me. However got a good view of cycling in the city which was absolutely farking terrifying to watch - RLJers everywhere, headphones, lack of helmets, squeezing through traffic on all sides. Just terrifying.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Nov 2018)

A really grim commute this morning. Cold, wet and dark.. real grim. Not helped by crappy motons not paying attention. Rain seems to bring out the worst in some car drivers. I had a couple of very close passes this morning and a car that didn't stop at the stop line from an adjoining road... twat. I was also irritated by a couple of RLJ'ing cyclists who nearly caused a collision. They both jumped a light early causing a moton to also RLJ as he obviously wasn't paying attention. Lots of car horn beeping ensued.

All in all a very irritable, grumpy ride, and I don't wear a helmet here in SE London either and I squeeze through traffic on all sides because if I didn't I wouldn't get any bloody where.

Rainy commute #40 for the year to date.
Last year 24 in the same period, 31 over all for 2017


----------



## dhd.evans (7 Nov 2018)

ianrauk said:


> All in all a very irritable, grumpy ride, and I don't wear a helmet here in SE London either and I squeeze through traffic on all sides because if I didn't I wouldn't get any bloody where.
> 
> Rainy commute #40 for the year to date.
> Last year 24 in the same period, 31 over all for 2017



@ianrauk, no offense intended - you do you, kind of thing. Where i ride squeezing through traffic is not a daily necessity so seeing it happen with mm to spare causes me a sharp intake of breath and a 'Ooh, that looked close' mutterings. Confidence and familiarity with your landscape is key and it's not for me! Helmet wearing is another thing - i choose to wear one but accept that others do not, again you do you!


----------



## si_c (7 Nov 2018)

Awful headwind this morning, riding significantly harder made no difference in speed really, so settled down to a steady pace. Looks like this headwind has settled in for the rest of the week. At least it didn't rain as forecast.

Looking forward to another quick ride home tonight, yesterday's run was noticeably quicker than usual, despite being held up by traffic!


----------



## ianrauk (7 Nov 2018)

dhd.evans said:


> @ianrauk, no offense intended - you do you, kind of thing. Where i ride squeezing through traffic is not a daily necessity so seeing it happen with mm to spare causes me a sharp intake of breath and a 'Ooh, that looked close' mutterings. Confidence and familiarity with your landscape is key and it's not for me! Helmet wearing is another thing - i choose to wear one but accept that others do not, again you do you!




No offence taken.


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Nov 2018)

Down to 15mph average due to heavy rain, to heavy traffic & to following a couple of hardy but slower souls also braving the wind & rain on their cycle to work.

Excellent.

Office radiator now adorned with gloves, socks, overshoes and even worse.

No horseboxes and no notably poor driving either.


----------



## DCBassman (7 Nov 2018)

dhd.evans said:


> Was on a flying visit to the Big Smoke yesterday so no bikey for me. However got a good view of cycling in the city which was absolutely farking terrifying to watch - RLJers everywhere, headphones, lack of helmets, squeezing through traffic on all sides. Just terrifying.


Agree, every time I visit, I wonder I don't see an accident. Roundabout by Old Street Underground - farking madness.
Edit: isn't that where some lady got her legs crushed by a truck? Seem to remember something in the paper about her..


----------



## Bazzer (7 Nov 2018)

Very unpleasant ride home. 
Raining heavily when I left work, which persisted for about 5 miles before the rain turned showery. Traffic was awful, with long queues on most roads for about 8 miles, which meant I couldn't work up some heat, with the result gloves had to go on after 40 minutes. Big puddles on all roads and some tw@t nearly taking me out because he was so stupid he couldn't read lane markings, or so stupid not to care about any other road users.


----------



## hennbell (7 Nov 2018)

Perfect winters day to return to cycling, very little snow, ice, or wind. Was -17C but as I was dressed appropriately all was good. I will have to find my lobster claw mittens as wind proof thermal gloves not quiet enough. I go through this ever change in seasons as I miss place the little things that make such a difference.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (7 Nov 2018)

Commute/school run: Youngest copped her first broadside wave in this morning’s deluge. She was in a surf-tunnel and everything. Later she said, “Daddy it was the driver, not the car.” 
Activist in the making


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (7 Nov 2018)

hennbell said:


> Perfect winters day to return to cycling, very little snow, ice, or wind. Was -17C but as I was dressed appropriately all was good. I will have to find my lobster claw mittens as wind proof thermal gloves not quiet enough. I go through this ever change in seasons as I miss place the little things that make such a difference.


-17!!!! I whine when its minus 2, well done to you Sir.


----------



## ManiaMuse (7 Nov 2018)

Hit a pothole within a pothole and got an instant puncture.

Pulled over and replaced the tube in my front wheel, packed my things back in my rucksack, put my helmet back on etc. and was about to cycle off again when I realised that my rear tyre was also flat grrr!

Checked the punctured tubes out once I got home and lo and behold, two snakebite punctures.

Lucky I had two spare tubes in my bag.....there is a lesson here for everyone to make sure you always bring two inner tubes with you! A double puncture from a single pothole (fix the bloody roads Manchester council....)


----------



## skudupnorth (7 Nov 2018)

Missed the rain again tonight and was lucky to catch this amazing sunset


----------



## skudupnorth (7 Nov 2018)

ManiaMuse said:


> Hit a pothole within a pothole and got an instant puncture.
> 
> Pulled over and replaced the tube in my front wheel, packed my things back in my rucksack, put my helmet back on etc. and was about to cycle off again when I realised that my rear tyre was also flat grrr!
> 
> ...


I have also had a pinch puncture this week, thankfully I managed to get home and repair it in comfort...... in the kitchen


----------



## si_c (7 Nov 2018)

skudupnorth said:


> I have also had a pinch puncture this week, thankfully I managed to get home and repair it in comfort...... in the kitchen


Same, first unplanned deflation in a while this week. Although in my case it was caused by an improperly inflated rubber ring.


----------



## straas (8 Nov 2018)

P***ture this morning! Seemed to be a big embedded shard of glass 

I get them so infrequently that it seems to take an age to change!


----------



## biggs682 (8 Nov 2018)

Another nice commute in this morning on the Dawes really starting to get the feel of this bike so hopefully can do some genuine road miles on it over the weekend .
Footpaths wet and still all covered with grass clippings and firework debris


----------



## ianrauk (8 Nov 2018)

A much nicer commute this morning compared to yesterdays grim one. Much better, sunny weather and dry roads. 

I nearly got left hooked............... scared the bejeesus out of me............... it was another cyclist.
Approaching a junction, 3 lanes, left, straight on and right. I was in the left, he was in front of me in the straight on. He decided to change lanes without looking and nearly wiped me out. Fair play to him though, he did apologise, but gave me a fair old fright.
It's hard enough looking out for crappy moton behaviour without having to worry about other cyclists too.


----------



## dhd.evans (8 Nov 2018)

Chap in the silver Volkswagen decides to fleg me with his horn - funny stuff, chaps! Doesn't take long to catch up with him... and then he brake-checks me because he's grade-A knobber.

Let's not even start on the Fiesta that couldn't judge bike speed...


----------



## Sixmile (8 Nov 2018)

I didn't enjoy this morning at all. Very low sun for parts and I never feel at ease with any pass when riding into it. I'd rather have no sun than low sun.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Nov 2018)

Sixmile said:


> I didn't enjoy this morning at all. Very low sun for parts and I never feel at ease with any pass when riding into it. I'd rather have no sun than low sun.




Low sun was the cause/blame for my worst cycle commute accident. The mini van driver claimed he just did not see me until it was too late because of the sun. I ended up near enough going through his windscreen and sitting in the passenger seat. Fair play to the guy he admitted 100% responsibility and did all the right things to make things right afterwards.


----------



## T675Rich (8 Nov 2018)

Ride home last night and a much faster cyclist overtook me on the hill and shouted, "you can see that jacket from miles away" I guess it is a bit bright:







Ride in this morning and a taxi decided to move into my lane as we approached a queue of traffic when there wasn't room so just slowly moved across while going the same speed as me and ended up smack bang in the middle of both lanes...I don't know if he expected me to slow down to let him in..


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Nov 2018)

dhd.evans said:


> Chap in the silver Volkswagen decides to fleg me with his horn - funny stuff, chaps! Doesn't take long to catch up with him... and then he brake-checks me because he's grade-A knobber.
> 
> Let's not even start on the Fiesta that couldn't judge bike speed...




The Fiesta driver just wanted to get past, bless him.

The VW driver was perhaps tooting in righteous indignation at the failure of the cyclists to stay behind their own little painted line out of his clearly more important way. The brake check is of course, utterly inexcusable as a response to your friendly greetings.


----------



## skudupnorth (8 Nov 2018)

Route 55 on my way to work this morning and then the short but horrible road section into Bolton which I normally ride down the centre line due to gutter huggers in the gridlock ! For some reason today, a truck driver was shaking his head at this manoeuvre which is in my mind the safest space and not crossing the white line so I just carried on leaving the gridlockers behind ! Must note it was a cockwomble day today but with Route 55 to look forward too,who cares !!


----------



## hennbell (8 Nov 2018)

Incontinentia Buttocks said:


> -17!!!! I whine when its minus 2, well done to you Sir.



-17C but with no wind and low humidity, so not as bad as it sounds


----------



## si_c (9 Nov 2018)

hennbell said:


> -17C


----------



## si_c (9 Nov 2018)

Commute home yesterday was a bit fraught, derailleur was skipping side to side and the chain was skating over the top of the sprockets as well. Pretty grim really, but a bit of a fettle and it's been perfect this morning.

Headwind was a bugger though today, but the wind will be staying in the same direction and picking up for this afternoon, so should be a quick run home again!!


----------



## skudupnorth (9 Nov 2018)

Cockwomble free ride in this morning, lets hope for the same on the way home


----------



## confusedcyclist (9 Nov 2018)

Second puncture in as many days. Bad luck or coincidence? The mysterious workings of the puncture fairy!

Switched front over marathon winter on Wednesday whilst I was in the garage. Second puncture was discovered at the bike rack last night. Saying goodbye to the easy running tubeless Scwable G Ones is hard, but icey AMs are just around the corner now. Clunky and heavy tyres it is until the spring!


----------



## icowden (9 Nov 2018)

Nice commute today. Always amuses me at Blackfriars when the frankly non-observent full on MAMILs pull in front of the line on the cycle box, oblivious to the fact they can no longer see the little cycle traffic light at the left side of the road, with the result that everyone behind them disappears straight through them when the cycle light hits green and the main traffic light is still red.

Why can't people understand road markings?


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (9 Nov 2018)

Having to use Road route in this week. Luckily not much traffic at 0500hrs so an event free journey.


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Nov 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> Horseman of the apocalypse is getting a NIP, for driving too fast around bends on a narrow country lane & getting too close to me with the back of his truck.


I met a few of them last Sunday on a lane near Shap...they clearly are a bit spatially challenged.


----------



## Arjimlad (9 Nov 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> I met a few of them last Sunday on a lane near Shap...they clearly are a bit spatially challenged.


This has hit the local news. The usual knuckledraggers are commenting about bloody cyclists because they can't seem to work out which of us managed to stop within the distance he could see & thereby avoid a collision


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (9 Nov 2018)

Tailwind. That is all.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Nov 2018)

Headwind. That is all.


----------



## si_c (9 Nov 2018)

Bastard crosswind tonight. Gusty as hell. Still mostly pleasant commute the long way home over the marshes. Legs covered in sheep shoot by the time I got home.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Nov 2018)

Some good news this morning...









Single lane section over a rail line - the only smooth bit being the centre of the road and its surprising (not) how many car drivers don't ceed priotity to cyclists already on the bridge forcing them onto the badly patched areas. During last winter, this section was being patched every two or three weeks, and there's sections just out of shot on both sides that are badly crazed and just as rough as the patched areas.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Nov 2018)

Well, that was a wet one this morning. I woke up to the patter of rain on the windows but by the time I had faffed about and left home the rain had stopped. It had threatened rain the whole ride in. It wasn't until I was about a mile and a half from work the the heavens decided to really let go with a massive cloud burst. And boy did it come down. So much that it was actually hard to see. Along with the gridlocked SE London traffic, it made for a very slow last mile of the commute.

It's sunny now and hoping that's it for the rain today.


----------



## si_c (12 Nov 2018)

Another headwind in today, had to put significantly more effort in than usual to maintain a slower pace. On the upside, the run home tonight should be nice and quick.


----------



## John_S (12 Nov 2018)

A bit of a headwind on the way home tonight which was unwelcome on a Monday but at least it was dry.

This is a bit off topic from the main thread of commuting but did anyone else happen to notice the moon tonight? It just caught my eye because it was just so low on the horizon tonight and on several occasions just disappeared from view behind hedges or trees.

As you can tell my commute home was pretty uneventful, which is a good thing, and I had time to dwell on things such as the moon which was a good distraction from the headwind.


----------



## skudupnorth (12 Nov 2018)

They were all out to kill today,bus driver jumped red lights whilst ours were on green !!! Arse of a driving instructor could not wait a few seconds to turn and blundered in front of me ( they seem to be the worst of the "professional" drivers nowadays and then another red light jumper at a crossing on our guided busway.....pity a bus was not coming to knock her and her little Fiat into the scenery !!! Maybe Mr Red light bus driver could transfer and take a few arrogant drivers out. At least the NCN55 was nice and quiet with only good dog owners about and no glass as they have cleaned it recently


----------



## Bazzer (13 Nov 2018)

A commute of contrasts. The first 45 minutes or so up to reaching Eccles were very pleasant. My usual front light, which yesterday had been playing up forcing me to use an older "be seen" light, together with my camera light, decided to work. No rain, despite the 40% forecast, albeit damp roads, pleasantly cool, no idiot drivers and having to stop at only two sets of lights and one of those was for road works.
Eccles saw a change to all that. In the last 20/25 minutes; three car RLJers in quick succession, including one driver whose boredom at stopping threshold seemed to have been peaked at a minute or so and he was crossing the junction whoever was coming from other directions; several cyclists with no lights at all; stopping at almost every set of lights and rain.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Nov 2018)

2 more rainy commutes.
Both yesterday's commutes were wet. The morning one featured a huge cloudburst. The rain was so heavy that I couldn't really see where I was going. Grim. Last nights rain wasn't as heavy but it was consistent. Lasting the whole of the commute. 

This mornings commute in contrast, bright, blue, sunny skies. I little chillier then of late so out with the knee warmers.

Rainy scores on the doors.

Rainy commutes for 2018
42 to date
For the same period last year
26
2017 over all
31


----------



## HarryTheDog (13 Nov 2018)

Greasy roads and leaves every where had me doing my short commute this morning. Going along CS3 a school boy on his bike suddenly appeared from the left at speed from a gap in a wall and he pulled out without looking , it had me hammering on the anchors and jinking left towards the wall to miss him, only for his mate to appear from the gap as well again pulling straight out. I was sure I was going to T bone him but had shaved enough speed off to miss him. Pleasantries were exchanged.


----------



## dhd.evans (13 Nov 2018)

Headed home along the unlit shared path last night. Immediate regret. Dog walkers, runners and just people of all sorts flitting about completely unlit or in camouflage-type clothing... insanity. Never ever again.


----------



## Threevok (13 Nov 2018)

dhd.evans said:


> Headed home along the unlit shared path last night. Immediate regret. Dog walkers, runners and just people of all sorts flitting about completely unlit or in camouflage-type clothing... insanity. Never ever again.



You need a big feck off chinese light - like I got on mine. Even with their backs turned they soon move


----------



## dhd.evans (13 Nov 2018)

Threevok said:


> You need a big feck off chinese light - like I got on mine. Even with their backs turned they soon move



Got me one of these:






Feckers still don't move!


----------



## Threevok (13 Nov 2018)

Try strobe mode 

What Lumen rate is that BTW ?

I got a 45000Lm 14x LED Cree XML T6

A bit of a fib on the lumen claims methinks

If I take one of those zeros off the end it would be closer to the truth


----------



## si_c (13 Nov 2018)

Threevok said:


> Try strobe mode
> 
> What Lumen rate is that BTW ?
> 
> ...



XML-T6 is rated to 700lm at it's maximum current, so yeah. You'd also need to be drawing 28A current to get that from your batteries, so yeah.


----------



## icowden (13 Nov 2018)

My volt 400 (400Lm) is already eye-shatteringly bright*, you must light up the area like a police searchlight with that.

*except when I miss the low battery light and have to charge it - last night I was on my emergency button light all the way home....)


----------



## Threevok (13 Nov 2018)

icowden said:


> My volt 400 (400Lm) is already eye-shatteringly bright*, you must light up the area like a police searchlight with that.



It's not bad (if you don't believe the walter-mitty eBay description)

I've also got one Solarstorm X3 each side of it on full beam , so everyone thinks it's a large vehicle approaching 

and before anyone asks - NO I do NOT use these on the road


----------



## si_c (13 Nov 2018)

Threevok said:


> It's not bad (if you don't believe the walter-mitty eBay description)
> 
> I've also got one Solarstorm X3 each side of it on full beam , so everyone thinks it's a large vehicle approaching
> 
> and before anyone asks - NO I do NOT use these on the road


I've found that provided the optics are good, anything up to about 500 lumen works really well on the road. I've got a light that goes up to 1800, but it's totally unnecessary, you're just throwing light down the road for the sake of it. And we all know that having brighter lights doesn't make you any more visible if someone has an ocular impairment.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (14 Nov 2018)

I had one of those "unprepared for the conditions" commutes to work this morning. I decided not to bring my waterproof cycling jacket, and of course I got heavy rain for about the last 6km of the ride to work. Then I had the unpleasant feeling of putting on wet and cold cycling clothes for the ride home.


----------



## Bazzer (14 Nov 2018)

Other than a few spits and spots, I managed to avoid the forecast rain this morning.
I came across Mr Get Out of My Way last night. A couple of miles from home I turn on to a road which, for about a hundred metres or so is quite narrow. Each carriageway is probably around 2.5m - 2.8m to the central line, so a safe overtake is impossible if there is traffic on the other side, which typically there is. So I normally take the lane before turning off just at the end of the narrow section. A nobber in a Mercedes, clearly didn't like this despite my speed in a 30mph zone and was giving it plenty of horn. 
Yes that worked.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (14 Nov 2018)

Ride home today is after a nightshift, and this leaves my body nicely tired and ready for sleep but my mind is wide awake. Mind you my days of sleeping well after nights are long gone anyway.


----------



## Sixmile (14 Nov 2018)

A windy enough morning. As my bike was already in the car I drove the first 5 miles and cycled the last 7. 

I definitely need to give the bike some autumn-time TLC as apart from it being bogging, all the cables need adjusted, my brakes are lacking bite but after riding home at nights I can never muster up the will power to go out and look at it.


----------



## dhd.evans (14 Nov 2018)

Met me a lovely lady in a Fiat 500 this morning who decided to come out of a junction and blithely block the whole cycle lane. Bit miffed about it, kindly explained that this was the case and offered her the opportunity to review the incident on YouTube if she got a chance. 

Hopefully she will.


----------



## MrGrumpy (14 Nov 2018)

Left hook at the large roundabout at South Gyle, the driver absolutely knew what he was doing. Had to brake so as there would be no accident. Think I`ll now stick to the underpass from now on. Just not worth the fight.


----------



## si_c (14 Nov 2018)

Yesterday's commute home was not entirely incident free. Got a snakebite going over a pot hole - although this is the second one in two weeks I've had so not happy - relatively quick fix as just swapped the tube and back on the way in about 15 mins or so, couldn't find the puncture at first in the dark. It's also knocked the rear wheel out of true a bit as I could feel the distortion on the way in this morning. Will swap the Lugano for a Zaffiro when I get home - much better tyre IMO.

Today's commute was a combination of headwinds with gusty crosswinds. Not fun and slow.


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Nov 2018)

Reported a Transit pick up driver for a close pass as I was climbing a short sharp hill. All the other drivers managed to wait for a gap in oncoming traffic & passed me beautifully. This clot barely left the lane.

A&S Police responded 1 hour later agreeing it is a poor standard of driving & to say they would send the registered keeper an advisory letter.


----------



## dhd.evans (14 Nov 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> Reported a Transit pick up driver for a close pass as I was climbing a short sharp hill. All the other drivers managed to wait for a gap in oncoming traffic & passed me beautifully. This clot barely left the lane.
> 
> Ooft, that's a bad one.


----------



## Slick (14 Nov 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> Reported a Transit pick up driver for a close pass as I was climbing a short sharp hill. All the other drivers managed to wait for a gap in oncoming traffic & passed me beautifully. This clot barely left the lane.
> 
> A&S Police responded 1 hour later agreeing it is a poor standard of driving & to say they would send the registered keeper an advisory letter.
> 
> View attachment 438679


That is a bad one, scaffolders too. Notorious for being the worst drivers on the planet.


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Nov 2018)

Slick said:


> That is a bad one, scaffolders too. Notorious for being the worst drivers on the planet.



Not sure about the scaffolding, they had a load of wood & wheelbarrows in the back. I agree this type of vehicle can usually be relied on to endanger cyclists. 

One like this knocked my son off his bike when he was younger, and just drove off leaving him sprawled in the road (thankfully uninjured).


----------



## skudupnorth (14 Nov 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> Reported a Transit pick up driver for a close pass as I was climbing a short sharp hill. All the other drivers managed to wait for a gap in oncoming traffic & passed me beautifully. This clot barely left the lane.
> 
> A&S Police responded 1 hour later agreeing it is a poor standard of driving & to say they would send the registered keeper an advisory letter.
> 
> View attachment 438679


Send a letter ???? " You have been very naughty,don't do it again " That will strike fear into a potential killer


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Nov 2018)

skudupnorth said:


> Send a letter ???? " You have been very naughty,don't do it again " That will strike fear into a potential killer


I completely agree


----------



## dhd.evans (15 Nov 2018)

I did a naughty thing, and i'm only mildly ashamed.

Got buzzed by a WVM whilst in the cycle lane. No excuse for the closeness, no traffic oncoming, just sheer bloody-mindedness by the driver. Continuing on, travel downhill and encounter him again in slow moving traffic. Overtake.

Oh look, his window is open.

...

"BOO!"

...

Must have scared the shoot out of him because the next few passes where wide and slow!


----------



## skudupnorth (15 Nov 2018)

So glad I do not drive to work ! Big fire at a warehouse in my area caused absolute carnage and gridlock,poor souls looking at their phones or at cyclists passing them hoping the traffic would go away whilst I passed them down the centre line unaffected by the jam


----------



## si_c (15 Nov 2018)

Steady in this morning as had a bit of a headwind again. Temperature has dropped a little, I was just about right in a thin long sleeve jersey and a summer baselayer.


----------



## Threevok (15 Nov 2018)

Passed an accident this morning - drivers swapping details. Looked like the one had hit the rear of the other, due to the low sun


----------



## ianrauk (15 Nov 2018)

No low sun in SE London today rather more grey low lying cloud.
Twas a good commute though. Probably one of the last days of a mildish commute as looking at the weather reports, it all goes down temperature wise from here on. Strangely, the roads were quite clear for a school day. Made for rapid progress.

Had a funny incident with a moton. I pulled out of a side road, a moton caught up with me and I could hear his engines impatience as he couldn't over take me. I was turning right so indicated. He pulled alongside me and shouted at me that I should have stayed on the left hand side of the road to let him pass. I said, I was turning right if he hadn't noticed. He said again I should have let him pass first. No point carrying on the conversation so he got the finger.


----------



## Bazzer (15 Nov 2018)

No commute today, but the police have been in contact about a couple of incidents last week.
The tw@t who 7 days ago nearly took me out because they CBA to get in the correct lane to turn left is to get a NIP. As is the driver of the VW Polo who thought he was being smart using a permanent bus/cycle lane to avoid a long queue of standing traffic. It is unfortunate that my camera is mounted too low to pick up his use of a mobile while he drove up the lane, otherwise that would have been a very expensive 250 metres or so.


----------



## icowden (15 Nov 2018)

Interesting commute last night. Set off from the station, chap in car (in his late 60s early 70s, with lady in passenger seat) positioned as if to turn right into station but not moving forward so blocking all traffic behind him.

I thought I'd be helpful (bad move by me) and let him know that if he moved forward, all the angry people behind him could get going.
Response "oh F*** off (mouthed at me - didn't open windows). Anyway I sank to his level and called him a moron before continuing on my journey.

Next thing I know, he zooms past me close (didn't have the camera on, more's the pity) leaning on his horn for all that he's worth. Of course, two minutes later I cheerfully cycle past him as he's stuck waiting for the traffic lights. I waved and gave him a BIG SMILE. He didn't like it. God knows why he was positioned to turn in to the station given that he clearly didn't go there.

Of course the two angry cars behind him also zoomed past me going far too fast. Waved at them too.

Moral: Remember to turn on the GoPro


----------



## palinurus (16 Nov 2018)

So dreary; dark, fine mist of rain. Nearly rode into the back of a parked car on the way home.


----------



## skudupnorth (18 Nov 2018)

Filthy Fixie ! NCN55 is a brilliant route to and from work but there is the downside of lots of leaf litter which gets very slushy. Anyway, after this mornings ride to and from work I thought I had better clean the old girl ready for next weeks rides and hopefully hitting my 4K mark


----------



## Bazzer (19 Nov 2018)

Slightly overdressed this morning. Clothes put out for a ride colder than it actually was. A breeze hitting me head on for the majority of the journey was unwelcome to legs tired from rides at the weekend. 
Apart from one driver who considered a red light on a junction to join the road I was travelling along, didn't really mean stop, provided you had been waiting for 15 seconds or so, no stupid motorists.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Nov 2018)

Bazzer said:


> Slightly overdressed this morning. Clothes put out for a ride colder than it actually was. A breeze hitting me head on for the majority of the journey was unwelcome to legs tired from rides at the weekend.
> Apart from one driver who considered a red light on a junction to join the road I was travelling along, didn't really mean stop, provided you had been waiting for 15 seconds or so, no stupid motorists.




This could have been my commute.
Slightly overdressed - check
Headwind - check
Knobhead (minivan) diver - check


----------



## dhd.evans (19 Nov 2018)

Drank too much homebrew last night so in no fit state to ride a bike this morning.


----------



## si_c (19 Nov 2018)

I'm not sure what happened this morning. Felt really hard, but apparently I wasn't slow and didn't put much effort in. 

Nice run in though, road was quiet and everybody was patient and gave me loads of room. So thanks Monday morning drivers!


----------



## Jenkins (19 Nov 2018)

Felixstowe Sea Road on the way in, stiff tailwind - 21.5mph
Felixstowe Sea Road on the way home, b'stard headwind & stinging rain shower - 11mph
And the weather forecast at the end of the local news has just promised more of the same for tomorrow...


----------



## Bazzer (20 Nov 2018)

I opted for a different dress code today; a top I knew to be too warm for the conditions, with shorts. Just about worked, but the headwind was chilling on exposed flesh. But having the wind behind me for most of the commute home yesterday was enjoyable.
An update on the incident a couple of weeks ago with the oxygen thief driver of the United Utilities van and his abusive passenger. - Having reported it to United Utilities, a few days later I received a telephone call apologising for the driver's and passenger's behaviour and was told they would be dealt with by the transport manager. I don't think they took it seriously, as I know they don't have camera footage of the incident and they know I have, but it has never been asked for. I wonder if a response will be provoked when they are asked by the police for the driver's detail?


----------



## dhd.evans (20 Nov 2018)

Had a kit crisis this morning; went out looking a rainbow. Green cap, red buff, red top, red gloves, black bib longs and blue overshoes. The fashion police will have my head...


----------



## clf (20 Nov 2018)

It makes a change to hear all of you with the luxury of an east - west commute are getting it in the neck wind wise this week.


----------



## Sixmile (20 Nov 2018)

As the hybrid is in for some much needed TLC at the local mechanics, today was the 2nd enforced day on the road bike. It hasn't seen action since the start of October but with new cleats on my shoes and with the dry crisp mornings, the commutes have been quite pleasurable. I just don't ever feel quite as comfortable in dense traffic on the road bike for whatever reason (probably braking efficiency) and the hybrid definitely soaks up more of the cracks and bumps of the harsh city roads.


----------



## I like Skol (20 Nov 2018)

The bike sheds at work have been much emptier this last weekend now the temperatures have dipped into low single figures.... 

A choice of parking spots for me.


----------



## Moodyman (20 Nov 2018)

Been in near full winter gear this week. It's kinda cosy being cocooned head to toe.


----------



## Arjimlad (20 Nov 2018)

Getting a bit bored of drivers squeezing past me at this spot, exiting a roundabout. The road simply isn't wide enough. They partially overtake on the roundabout then squeeze past on the exit.


----------



## Threevok (20 Nov 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> Getting a bit bored of drivers squeezing past me at this spot, exiting a roundabout. The road simply isn't wide enough. They partially overtake on the roundabout then squeeze past on the exit.
> 
> View attachment 439713



We have a similar one near me.

I once tried taking more space up to stop this happening.

This resulted in the 4x4 hitting the reservation on two wheels and taking out the sign - a sign that wasn't up for more than a day

4x4 didn't even stop


----------



## dhd.evans (21 Nov 2018)

Felt a tug on my chain last night on the way home. Assumed grit or suchlike. Paused, set off from a junction and my rear mech shears in half. Literally metal came apart.

Huh, ok.

On the singlespeed until spring then.


----------



## C R (21 Nov 2018)

Autumn is here, proper cold, 1C, this morning. Need to dig out the thicker gloves.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Nov 2018)

Winter is here, proper cold this morning. Need to dig out the thicker gloves 

I did dig out the Nightvision jacket though. 
The rain was cold, so very cold. 

Winter has finally hit with a vengeance.


----------



## Arjimlad (21 Nov 2018)

Damp in the air & cold but nevertheless enjoyable.

Some chap in a Smart car passed me too close twice down the A38 and gave me a good laugh into the bargain.

When I asked him for more space in future, he asked me if it had occurred to me that it was I who was too close to him (presumably, that I was not riding in the dirty gutter) !!


----------



## C R (21 Nov 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Winter is here, proper cold this morning. Need to dig out the thicker gloves
> 
> I did dig out the Nightvision jacket though.
> The rain was cold, so very cold.
> ...


Oh, it ain't winter yet, it has been a lot warmer than it was this time last year (I was riding in shorts just a week ago). I console myself thinking that it is only a month to the winter solstice, and the period of daylight will start increasing again.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Nov 2018)

C R said:


> Oh, it ain't winter yet, it has been a lot warmer than it was this time last year (I was riding in shorts just a week ago). I console myself thinking that it is only a month to the winter solstice, and the period of daylight will start increasing again.




I was also wearing shorts last week, with the odd knee warmer day.
Winter in this part of SE London is here.. it's cold.


----------



## si_c (21 Nov 2018)

Definitely starting to feel the bite of winter after last weeks more moderate temperatures. Down to 2°C this morning, so had LS base layer + jersey, the legwarmers went on too. Had a beanie hat on for the first mile, but it was too much, even without it and just a buff I was totally roasting all the way in.


----------



## Sixmile (21 Nov 2018)

Well that was character building this morning. Definitely feeling the chill this morning.

I've been using my thin Planet X convertible gloves up until this point, a little cold but good feel and control. My neighbour was clearing out his garage recently and dropped in a box of old cycling gear to me, which included a pair of Proviz gloves. After being a little nippy yesterday, I decided to try the thicker and brighter Proviz gloves for a change. About a mile in, it was Proviz gloves off and the old Planet X boys on. The Proviz were restrictive and freezing at the tips. Then the skies opened and I was drenched through. All the gear currently wrapped around pipes in one of our plant rooms.


----------



## MrGrumpy (21 Nov 2018)

Well decided that its now long sleeves and knee warmers weather for cycling............. its been colder...


----------



## Maverick Goose (21 Nov 2018)

John_S said:


> A bit of a headwind on the way home tonight which was unwelcome on a Monday but at least it was dry.
> 
> This is a bit off topic from the main thread of commuting but did anyone else happen to notice the moon tonight? It just caught my eye because it was just so low on the horizon tonight and on several occasions just disappeared from view behind hedges or trees.
> 
> As you can tell my commute home was pretty uneventful, which is a good thing, and I had time to dwell on things such as the moon which was a good distraction from the headwind.


Yes-it was pretty impressive. Also saw 3 Barn Owls on Saturday night, one of which flew right in front of me for a couple of minutes.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (21 Nov 2018)

Bit chilly on the way in today.


----------



## si_c (21 Nov 2018)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Bit chilly on the way in today.
> 
> View attachment 439829


I think you got a bit lost if that's a picture you took today....


----------



## ukoldschool (22 Nov 2018)

brrrr....


----------



## Alba Zeus (22 Nov 2018)

Chilly this morning. Looked out the window and seen the frost on the cars and though mmmm maybe not.

Chucked another layer on and went anyway.

Noticed blue flashing lights 5 minutes into the commute and when I got to the source there was a 4x4 on its roof beside a roundabout. Looked like it had been on fire at some point. Very sobering start to a morning.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Nov 2018)

Yep, right proper cold this morning. Minus temps over night meant for a thick frost this morning.
So out with the long finger woollen gloves. Commuting peeps. Having trouble with cold hands? The try woollen gloves. They are far better I have found then any cycling specific glove.

And... this weather just brings out the worst in some motons. There's a lot of impatient drivers out there who beep at you for no reason accept for the fact you are in their way, even when turning at a junction and you have clearly indicated. Knobs.

Went past my local bus garage in Orpington this morning to find that 11 buses were destroyed in a fire over night. (Not my pics)


----------



## MrGrumpy (22 Nov 2018)

ianrauk said:


> So out with the long finger woollen gloves. Commuting peeps. Having trouble with cold hands? The try woollen gloves. They are far better I have found then any cycling specific glove.


Your spot on with that, need to buy myself a new pair, bought some Castelli gloves in a sale a while back best thing ever however a pair of those thinsulate knitted gloves would do ?


----------



## Johnno260 (22 Nov 2018)

It was only a partial commute, I parked about 1/3 of the way from work.

All was ok until I was passing parked cars and the guy behind me started leaning on his horn, at the lights he said I was a retard for not going in? I asked him to clarify, and he wanted me to move over when there was small gaps in the parked cars? now I'm pretty sure that's a big no no as it means I would be constantly popping in and out.

Bar the moron it was nice and fresh I enjoyed most of the trip, refused to use the cycle path as it was covered in leaves and imo dangerous, it crosses roads but the curb doesn't lower for easier crossing, you need to dismount to cross, it's easier to join the traffic flow.


----------



## si_c (22 Nov 2018)

Bit chilly today, -2°C on the way in, still toasty warm though once I got going. Fingers a mite cold though in the Aldi gloves, so may have to get my proper winter gloves out.


----------



## dhd.evans (22 Nov 2018)

Bloody cold and wet; numb fingers and toes by the time i got there.


----------



## Threevok (22 Nov 2018)

Wrist support helped a bit this morning - may try it off road on the weekend


----------



## Sixmile (22 Nov 2018)

I opted for my fleece lined Polaris gloves this morning and was very toasty. The only downside is that they do become sweaty, but it's warm sweat! Currently drying behind a radiator in the work bogs.

The main arterial route in the city that I take was closed this morning because of a serious car accident. I'd be interested to know how it could've been so serious on a wide 30mph urban stretch of road. It meant that all the buses and city bound traffic had to divert, 3 schools weren't able to open and that I had to filter past an extra few hundred cars on the way in.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Nov 2018)

Found a flooded underpass this morning due to a burst water main so had to take to the grass to get past it , same again lunchtime


----------



## Slick (22 Nov 2018)

Yeah, cold frosty here too this morning but enjoyed it nonetheless. Coming home was interesting and I noticed immediately the traffic was heavier than normal for what reason, I don't know. Lots of opportunities for filtering and leaving them stranded as I worked my way through different obstacles with one in particular bringing maximum satisfaction as she tried to deliver multiple punishment passes as every time she did, she got caught in another que of cars as I sailed past until eventually I gave her the slip entirely as she got stuck behind a tractor and trailer.


----------



## si_c (22 Nov 2018)

This mornings nippy commute was followed by this evenings nippy commute, but I added a couple of relatively steep hills to keep me warmer.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Nov 2018)

Had the wrong gloves on this morning. Couldn't feel my hands when I got to work. Warmer pair now on the radiator for tomorrow.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Nov 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Had the wrong gloves on this morning. Couldn't feel my hands when I got to work. Warmer pair now on the radiator for tomorrow.


Seriously. Try woollen gloves.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Nov 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Seriously. Try woollen gloves.



I have the right gloves, just didn't realise how cold it was this morning so just used the wrong pair.


----------



## Arjimlad (22 Nov 2018)

All gone mad today on the first icy roads of the season. 
1 driver who hadn't cleared windscreen or windows driving round busy backroads with children on bikes and school run cars
1 driver overtaking just before a blind bend - around which a van had just come
1 driver no lights on the rear on the way home in the dark


----------



## skudupnorth (23 Nov 2018)

It doesn’t get any better than this does it ? Stunning sunrise and I am going to exceed not only my yearly target but the most miles I have ridden in one year which is a big achievement for me. Have a good day everyone


----------



## C R (23 Nov 2018)

skudupnorth said:


> View attachment 440027
> It doesn’t get any better than this does it ? Stunning sunrise and I am going to exceed not only my yearly target but the most miles I have ridden in one year which is a big achievement for me. Have a good day everyone


That's a beautiful sunrise. It is rather grey and miserable here, not particularly encouraging, but I still pushed myself to take the bike, and was a nice ride, no muppets on the road and got to work well awake.


----------



## si_c (23 Nov 2018)

Super toasty commute in, still wearing the bulk of the winter gear, so I just took it a bit easier on the way in.


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Nov 2018)

It was very grey today, but the BMW was white, the pass was intolerably close but I refrained from turning the air blue. I have ridden all five days this week and had reportable bad driving experiences on the past three. Things are getting worse.


----------



## skudupnorth (23 Nov 2018)

C R said:


> That's a beautiful sunrise. It is rather grey and miserable here, not particularly encouraging, but I still pushed myself to take the bike, and was a nice ride, no muppets on the road and got to work well awake.


I had a good run in as well,the sunrise topped it off nicely


----------



## Sixmile (23 Nov 2018)

I'd a wet start which made the thought of turning back and getting into the car, enter my head. Then in good old fashioned mastermind style 'I've started so I'll finish'. Twenty minutes later, my climbing was all done and the rain had eased significantly for the remaining 7 mile roll through the traffic. I did notice how many drivers speed up to the stop/give way lines from the side roads. Not great when you're passing as you can't trust the beggars to actually take the time to look before flooring it.



Arjimlad said:


> 1 driver no lights on the rear on the way home in the dark



Yip, always guaranteed to see someone driving with no lights on, or just sidelights/DRL's in the pitch dark.


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Nov 2018)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Bit chilly on the way in today.
> 
> View attachment 439829


Did somebody forget to ring the British Gas engineer?


----------



## skudupnorth (23 Nov 2018)

4k target reached and exceeded on the ride home tonight, really pleased with my best ever


----------



## Johnno260 (23 Nov 2018)

Seeing the huge que of traffic and just gliding past them, fantastic. 

Having to deal with office morons who loosened the QR on my front wheel.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Nov 2018)

Not wishing to tempt fate with another 1/2 hour of the shift to go, but today loks like it's going to be the first dry round trip of the week...

Edited to add while relaxing with a post work beer:  no  today.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (24 Nov 2018)

Ride into work tonight was strangely melancholic, dark wet and cold, streetlights reflecting from the black shiny tarmac and the smell of burning wood and coal in the air. Ride home after a nightshift was headwind all the way.


----------



## DCBassman (25 Nov 2018)

Johnno260 said:


> Having to deal with office morons who loosened the QR on my front wheel.


I hope you dealt with them severely!


----------



## Johnno260 (25 Nov 2018)

DCBassman said:


> I hope you dealt with them severely!



I sent one a colourful text, come Monday morning I’m going to have a strong word. 

I only discovered the issue when I needed to brake on my way home going downhill.


----------



## DCBassman (26 Nov 2018)

eek, not fun...


----------



## Arjimlad (26 Nov 2018)

Johnno260 said:


> I sent one a colourful text, come Monday morning I’m going to have a strong word.
> 
> I only discovered the issue when I needed to brake on my way home going downhill.



Morons indeed ! 

It's a shame you will have to check your bike over in future, glad you were not injured.


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Nov 2018)

Johnno260 said:


> I sent one a colourful text, come Monday morning I’m going to have a strong word.
> 
> I only discovered the issue when I needed to brake on my way home going downhill.



Do you know who it was? That's just mindless, what did they think would happen?


----------



## Sixmile (26 Nov 2018)

After dropping the kids to school and a visit to the dentist I'd a 10 mile commute on the fat bike, with the majority of the ride flat or downhill. The ride back up is going to be fun later!


----------



## Johnno260 (26 Nov 2018)

Well the bikes now being left at my desk so I can keep an eye on it, I told the office manager what had happened and said if you have issue with it being there tough.

I wont get an admission of guilt from who I think it is, if I catch someone touching the bike when I'm away from my desk I will kick off.

I have been putting the webcam on record when I leave my desk as the bikes in front of it.

Back on topic, it was great gliding past all the traffic again this morning, this partial commute by bike is really making a nice difference.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Nov 2018)

Johnno260 said:


> I sent one a colourful text, come Monday morning I’m going to have a strong word.
> 
> I only discovered the issue when I needed to brake on my way home going downhill.



I would be heading straight to HR and having a very strong word that could have been nasty

The above makes my morning commute where i got caught in a 5 minute downpour look trivial


----------



## skudupnorth (26 Nov 2018)

Back on the Heinz 57 SS commuter today after fitting a new rear wheel. It does not half feel heavier compared to the Boardman Fixie ! 
Here it is next to my two lovely Donkey’s at work


----------



## Johnno260 (26 Nov 2018)

biggs682 said:


> I would be heading straight to HR and having a very strong word that could have been nasty
> 
> The above makes my morning commute where i got caught in a 5 minute downpour look trivial



It was the Ribble as well!

I got some nice waterproof over trousers from Halfords the Boardman ones they keep me warm and dry.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Nov 2018)

Johnno260 said:


> It was the Ribble as well!
> 
> I got some nice waterproof over trousers from Halfords the Boardman ones they keep me warm and dry.



Doesn't matter what bike still a bit wrong to say the least

I use the decathlon ones it just wasn't worth stopping for as nowhere was out of the rain and i keep a spare of trousers at work for these occasions


----------



## ianrauk (26 Nov 2018)

Johnno260 said:


> Well the bikes now being left at my desk so I can keep an eye on it, I told the office manager what had happened and said if you have issue with it being there tough.
> 
> I wont get an admission of guilt from who I think it is, if I catch someone touching the bike when I'm away from my desk I will kick off.
> 
> ...



Get yourself some lockable QR levers
Like this


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Nov 2018)

Left work tonight and the front light packed up. So turned the Satmap on full brightness, tilted it forward and road cycle paths all the way home


----------



## lazybloke (26 Nov 2018)

In a hurry to get home tonight, so of course I got a puncture. Thankfully was able to get home after adding a bit of air but it's flat again now.
Hawthorn hedge trimmings, I reckon.


----------



## Johnno260 (27 Nov 2018)

A partial commute again, it's saving me a ton of time, I stopped a little further away today, and cruised in.

The traffic was horrific for a car driver today so it saved me a ton of time, had a disagreement with a moron in a car with no lights who went past a stalled learner into oncoming traffic.


----------



## si_c (27 Nov 2018)

A bit parky this morning - the thermometer sat around 1° - but otherwise reasonable run in. Two complete tossers in quick succession incapable of understanding that 12" is too little space.


----------



## rivers (27 Nov 2018)

Windy run in, Headwind the entire time, rain, a bit chilly. But still better than being sat in traffic


----------



## si_c (27 Nov 2018)

rivers said:


> Windy run in, Headwind the entire time, rain, a bit chilly. But still better than being sat in traffic


Euch, I'd already forgotten about the headwind. It was brutal. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## rivers (27 Nov 2018)

si_c said:


> Euch, I'd already forgotten about the headwind. It was brutal. Thanks for reminding me!



Winds are changing direction this afternoon, which means a headwind home. But not as strong, so I should make some progress at least


----------



## si_c (27 Nov 2018)

rivers said:


> Winds are changing direction this afternoon, which means a headwind home. But not as strong, so I should make some progress at least


Looks like it's staying in more or less the same direction here, but it's dying down a bit, so I can take it easy on the way home and still make good time  Tomorrow will be slightly easier in the morning but then 20+mph (gusting to 35) tail cross on the way home!


----------



## Johnno260 (27 Nov 2018)

si_c said:


> Looks like it's staying in more or less the same direction here, but it's dying down a bit, so I can take it easy on the way home and still make good time  Tomorrow will be slightly easier in the morning but then 20+mph (gusting to 35) tail cross on the way home!



Get a sail and convert to a land yacht?


----------



## si_c (27 Nov 2018)

Johnno260 said:


> Get a sail and convert to a land yacht?


I'm a tad on the big side, so I end up being my own sail...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Nov 2018)

Not looking forward to the ride home, at dinner time when I went out it was blinking cold and now it is bucketing it down


----------



## ianrauk (27 Nov 2018)

Yep, same in Londinium.


----------



## 13 rider (27 Nov 2018)

Throughly unpleasant ride home in Leicestershire land . Cold ,wet ,dark and a headwind but I still extended the ride home  10.8 miles instead of the shortest route of 7.6 miles


----------



## skudupnorth (27 Nov 2018)

All was going well even in the grim weather when...…………….Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee as a young motorist rear ended me !!! Not sure what happened but my rear wheel was out of true ( only two days old ! ) Thankfully no real injuries and the poor mite was devastated. Everything was fixable and we carried on our merry way. I felt it was not worth traumatising the driver who offered everything to help including a lift home which was not going to happen seeing as they only had a Ford Ka ! Bike is ridable, I'm ok and I live to ride another day Maybe Karma will repay my calmness one day,it was not worth bouncing about and upsetting everyone


----------



## 13 rider (27 Nov 2018)

skudupnorth said:


> All was going well even in the grim weather when...…………….Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee as a young motorist rear ended me !!! Not sure what happened but my rear wheel was out of true ( only two days old ! ) Thankfully no real injuries and the poor mite was devastated. Everything was fixable and we carried on our merry way. I felt it was not worth traumatising the driver who offered everything to help including a lift home which was not going to happen seeing as they only had a Ford Ka ! Bike is ridable, I'm ok and I live to ride another day Maybe Karma will repay my calmness one day,it was not worth bouncing about and upsetting everyone


Glad your ok . Well done on staying calm


----------



## skudupnorth (27 Nov 2018)

13 rider said:


> Glad your ok . Well done on staying calm


I dare not tell the wife, she would take my cycle clips off me and make me drive  By the time I had gone through all the messing with insurances ect,the bike would be fixed so we both had a lucky escape and hopefully the driver will be a little more aware that wet roads are greasy after long spell of dry weather. I'm all good thanks, I think age improves your flying and landing skills


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Nov 2018)

13 rider said:


> Throughly unpleasant ride home in Leicestershire land . Cold ,wet ,dark and a headwind but I still extended the ride home  10.8 miles instead of the shortest route of 7.6 miles



I did 12 , it's going to be windier tomorrow


----------



## ianrauk (27 Nov 2018)

Just yuk.

Cold, windy and wet.

Not nice.


----------



## 13 rider (27 Nov 2018)

Tonight horrid ride had a bit of fun at the end . Just as I was about to start the climb before home a fellow commute came by me on a roadie so I grabbed a wheel and rode slightly to his right so he could see my light .He kept trying to get away but I managed to hold on and pass him at the top and immediately signaled right as I turned off at home  leaving him breathing heavily


----------



## skudupnorth (27 Nov 2018)

Commuter tank back together after tonights rear ending, wheel is straight enough for work commute


----------



## Jenkins (27 Nov 2018)

Windy & very wet ride home this evening. Cleaned and lubed the chain on the commuter this morning so it looks like I'll be doing it yet again tomorrow.


----------



## si_c (27 Nov 2018)

Had stopped raining by the time I left work, but it was still a more chilly. Hammered it home though with s slight tailwind, which sort of made up for this morning, tomorrow is going to be another matter...


----------



## ukoldschool (28 Nov 2018)

Wet.

Do you know what gets my goat? seeing cyclists on the road cycling NEXT TO a perfectly decent, well laid, lit, empty cycle path.... Its like we are our own worst enemy... Use them or lose them


----------



## si_c (28 Nov 2018)

ukoldschool said:


> Wet.
> 
> Do you know what gets my goat? seeing cyclists on the road cycling NEXT TO a perfectly decent, well laid, lit, empty cycle path.... Its like we are our own worst enemy... Use them or lose them



I rarely use cycle paths. They tend to be inconveniently routed, badly maintained, and up and down over driveways or losing priority at every road junction. Add to that most of them in this area are shared usage paths (meaning I'd have to ride significantly slower), and I'll ride on the road thankyouverymuch.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Nov 2018)

Another 2 wet commutes.
Last nights was especially crappy.

So with this mornings wet ride. that's the 44th rainy commute of the year. Last year at the same only 29 rainy commutes with 31 over all in 2017.
Looking at the future weather reports, there's a good few rainy commutes to add to the total.

Also, white 4x4 thingy in front of me slowly veering right every now and again. I go to over take and yep, the woman is on her mobile phone. She got both barrels.


----------



## si_c (28 Nov 2018)

Today's commute was bleh. Solid headwind and me feeling like I cbfa meant that it was a slow run in. It wasn't raining but the road was damp and covered in telltale white and rainbow patches.


----------



## MrGrumpy (28 Nov 2018)

Double puncture, front and back yesterday on way home booooo. On top of that, the crunching sound of no material left on your disc pads raised its head  New pads ordered into Halfords today.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (28 Nov 2018)

ukoldschool said:


> Wet.
> 
> Do you know what gets my goat? seeing cyclists on the road cycling NEXT TO a perfectly decent, well laid, lit, empty cycle path.... Its like we are our own worst enemy... Use them or lose them



Dunno where you are but I am aware of precisely one such cycle path within 20 miles of my abode, alonside a recently built bypass. It's universally used rather than the road. Literally every single other cycle "facility" I can think of is either inconvenient, dangerous or more often both. Many of them are never used by cyclists, and for good reason.


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Nov 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Another 2 wet commutes.
> Last nights was especially crappy.
> 
> So with this mornings wet ride. that's the 44th rainy commute of the year. Last year at the same only 29 rainy commutes with 31 over all in 2017.
> ...



I was going to ask about the rain stats and there you are...


----------



## mangid (28 Nov 2018)

ukoldschool said:


> Wet.
> 
> Do you know what gets my goat? seeing cyclists on the road cycling NEXT TO a perfectly decent, well laid, lit, empty cycle path.... Its like we are our own worst enemy... Use them or lose them



You know what gets my goat, people complaining about cyclists using the road when they think they should be using a cycle path .... 

Have you ever considered that there's probably a reason why the cyclist is using the road over the path.


----------



## ukoldschool (28 Nov 2018)

mangid said:


> Have you ever considered that there's probably a reason why the cyclist is using the road over the path.



Stupidity?


----------



## ukoldschool (28 Nov 2018)

Here's the one in question...... defend this:

Cyclists on the road in the direction of the red dotted line, causes car traffic along a 40mph section of road to bunch up and/or causing near misses as they try to go around the cyclists and then cut in front of the bollards..... they could just use the nice, safe, well lit, well paved cycle lane where the red line is...


----------



## lazybloke (28 Nov 2018)

Working at home today so not strictly a commute but just did the 2 mile school run by bike (daughter on scooter) and it is _WILD _out there. A perfect storm of mud, rainfall, flooding, leaf mulch, wind, fallen branches, mobile wheelie bins and drivers doing their usual hurtle of entitlement.
If it's nasty in Surrey then watch out everyone who gets proper weather. Good luck, folks!


----------



## nickAKA (28 Nov 2018)

ukoldschool said:


> Here's the one in question...... defend this:
> 
> Cyclists on the road in the direction of the red dotted line, causes car traffic along a 40mph section of road to bunch up and/or causing near misses as they try to go around the cyclists and then cut in front of the bollards..... they could just use the nice, safe, well lit, well paved cycle lane where the red line is...
> 
> View attachment 440701



Without wishing to 'defend it' as such, it would depend upon the cycleway itself; it looks quiet there but if you're moving along at 20mph plus and there are pedestrians/joggers/dogwalkers/space cadets meandering along then the road may well be the safer option for all concerned. Whether we like it or not, shared paths are treated mainly as footpaths and so they aren't fit for purpose for use as cycle lanes, especially on commuter routes where people are shifting along. Fine if you're going at walking pace, but that's about it.


----------



## mangid (28 Nov 2018)

ukoldschool said:


> Here's the one in question...... defend this:
> 
> Cyclists on the road in the direction of the red dotted line, causes car traffic along a 40mph section of road to bunch up and/or causing near misses as they try to go around the cyclists and then cut in front of the bollards..... they could just use the nice, safe, well lit, well paved cycle lane where the red line is...
> 
> View attachment 440701



https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.7372548,-0.3069243,3a,75y,44.54h,80.78t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sHgNE6st32UEhSv17SVXK-Q!2e0!7i16384!8i8192 

They're turning left ?

Even if they're continuing straight on, the 'cycle path' appears to become unlit and go off into woods, probably becoming a puncture fest.

Looking at it, coming either N or S on the A1081 I would be on the road.

'Cyclists Dismount', Really ? And look at the crap you're tyres will be picking up.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.7...4!1sU6Mkmv6E6lIzwECnijrgrw!2e0!7i16384!8i8192

The cars who can't share the road correctly are the issue, not the cyclists ....


----------



## ukoldschool (28 Nov 2018)

no, they arent turning left (thats a sports centre..) the cycle path continues on the other side of the road, and is well lit and well paved

should cars have to share a road when a council has ploughed money and effort in creating a cycle path?

If the road were blocked for some reason, would you be happy with cars driving along the cycle path?


----------



## Arjimlad (28 Nov 2018)

Just took


ukoldschool said:


> Here's the one in question...... defend this:
> 
> Cyclists on the road in the direction of the red dotted line, causes car traffic along a 40mph section of road to bunch up and/or causing near misses as they try to go around the cyclists and then cut in front of the bollards..... they could just use the nice, safe, well lit, well paved cycle lane where the red line is...
> 
> View attachment 440701



St Albans ? Just took a quick gander. Reminded me of a shared use path which I tried to follow in Hampshire along Botley Road between Romsey & North Baddesley, It kept switching from the left to the right of the road, and was painfully slow compared with staying on the road. This one looks a bit better but does appear to change sides every now & then so you'd need to stop & wait, stop & wait, stop & wait... or is that unfair ?


----------



## ukoldschool (28 Nov 2018)

Are we therefore saying we dont want cycle paths? I can understand those that dont want to use badly designed afterthoughts, but this one is clear, well lit and 100 times safer than the 40mph reduced width road so why the bluster?

I ride to and from the station. I only have to use about 500m of the actual road as the cycle lanes are so good. Yes you get the occaisional dog walker but you do not get cars that can kill you. Im all for choice, but this seems idiotic


----------



## ukoldschool (28 Nov 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> St Albans ? Just took a quick gander. Reminded me of a shared use path which I tried to follow in Hampshire along Botley Road between Romsey & North Baddesley, It kept switching from the left to the right of the road, and was painfully slow compared with staying on the road. This one looks a bit better but does appear to change sides every now & then so you'd need to stop & wait, stop & wait, stop & wait... or is that unfair ?



It switches sides once, and then back again (which means you avoid a main roundabout, hardly a bad thing). I ride it every day, the road isnt that busy that you have to wait more than a second or two to cross, but the cars fly up there at 50mph so the cycle lane is very safe and very clear (no houses mean very very few pedestrians). Maybe its just me? after all I am not a 'proper' cyclist


----------



## MrGrumpy (28 Nov 2018)

If its that great as you keep telling us, why indeed are cyclists not using it ??? serious question ? I try and stay of roads as much as I can but not if it means dodging pedestrians or dog walkers etc ?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (28 Nov 2018)

Well, I'm not going to say anything definitive having never cycled there.

But from a quick scan of google maps:
1. That stretch of road is about 400m from one roundabout to the next. That would take me about 40 seconds on a bike, probably 30 seconds in a car. I'm really not going to be holding anyone up.
2. If you're using it to go straight on you have to stop and cross the road - _inconvenient_.
3. The cycle lane then continues on the other side of the road, but forces you to give way to all side roads - _dangerous and inconvenient._

So yes, it looks very good from your photo, but it actually seems pretty inconvenient in context. I doubt I'd use it cycling solo, and if I did, it would slow me up far more than my presence on the roads would delay any motorist. If I was cycling with a slow group, I probably would use it.

As I said, that's based on a quick glance at google satellite images. Maybe it's different to my perception if you're actually there on the ground.


----------



## icowden (28 Nov 2018)

My two-pennorth - I think you are both right.

Cycle lanes are great and I, like UKOldSchool, use them all the time. The important detail is that I cycle at about 12mph on a bike made of steel (15mph with a tailwind and a slope!)

If however you are the ultrashaved, streamlined, lycra clad super-cyclist on a machine made of angel's hairs, then you are usually doing around 25mph, if not more. For this elite breed of cyclist, cycle lanes are pointless.

What gets my goat is when someone is toddling along at 7mph next to a perfectly good segregated cycle lane. It's those cyclists who are putting themselves in danger. Of course, there are many utterly rubbish cycle lanes too. I think any councillor approving a cycle lane should be made to cycle it regularly for 2 weeks so they can order the remedial work when they realise how dangerous the things are.

On the flip side I think things will improve as we move to electric vehicles, as they should start to combat the "i've got to be at the front" drivers that pass close and then stop 20 feet down the road as they wait for lights / someone to turn etc.


----------



## mangid (28 Nov 2018)

ukoldschool said:


> Are we therefore saying we dont want cycle paths? I can understand those that dont want to use badly designed afterthoughts, but this one is clear, well lit and 100 times safer than the 40mph reduced width road so why the bluster?
> 
> I ride to and from the station. I only have to use about 500m of the actual road as the cycle lanes are so good. Yes you get the occaisional dog walker but you do not get cars that can kill you. Im all for choice, but this seems idiotic



'What gets my goat .....'

I didn't start the bluster, you did ...

If you're all for choice, then why can't I choose to use the road or the facility. Going to the sports center with the kids, then yes. Going thru St Albans on a 100+mile ride, then I'll use the road. Courses for horses,


----------



## Jenkins (28 Nov 2018)

Jenkins said:


> Windy & very wet ride home this evening. *Cleaned and lubed the chain on the commuter this morning so it looks like I'll be doing it yet again tomorrow.*


Guess what I'll be doing yet again tomorrow morning?

Damp on the way in, but very wet & filthy roads from overnight & morning rain, them more rain this evening for the return leg. It was that sort of fine, windblown rain that you think "I don't need waterproofs for this" only to find out a few miles later that you were wrong.

One piece of good news - the ride in took me to 9000 total miles this year.


----------



## mangid (29 Nov 2018)

Cut the ride short today, the thought of Nirvana into today's wind, and hitting the years goal yesterday made for a lazy day. Just as well, ended up donating a tube and CO2 to a chap who had a puncture and was wheeling his bike with kid in trailer behind. Had a nice chat whilst he got his hands dirty ;-).


----------



## si_c (29 Nov 2018)

Running a fair bit late this morning as I woke up sometime after my alarm was tasked to do so. Left the house and the headwind was so strong I was struggling to hold 15mph, and with 12 miles to go and only 40 minutes to get there, I opted for the train. First time I've done that in 2 years. I feel no shame though, it started raining and I'm warm.

Edit: just noticed some surface rust on my chain, so clearly the bike is unsafe to ride.


----------



## mjr (29 Nov 2018)

icowden said:


> My two-pennorth - I think you are both right.
> 
> Cycle lanes are great and I, like UKOldSchool, use them all the time. The important detail is that I cycle at about 12mph on a bike made of steel (15mph with a tailwind and a slope!)
> 
> ...


I agree but you get accused of being ableist if you suggest approving councillors should ride it as a rule 

Good cycleways aren't pointless for racers, as you can see with pelotons using the decent ones (not all) in BE and NL. If cyclists don't use a cycleway, it's probably not good enough. Even 10mph rollers don't like unnecessary stops to cross the road again and again, or to give way at often-blind side road crossings. They will just stay on the road unless the cycleway design flaws are repaired - and why not? The stats say they're not "putting themselves in danger" - some misinterpretations of stats have been used to suggest cycleways are more dangerous, but that isn't clear either IMO. Why should they have to make things harder for themselves to benefit motorists? Presumably they don't accelerate because they've lower power outputs in some sense, so they're among those least able to cope with the stop-start nature of cycleway obstacle courses. Aren't we meant to be encouraging cycling rather than removing inconveniences to motoring?

Anyway, back to today's commute, or yesterdays: 12.5mph inbound and 9mph return, thanks to the 30mph wind! And I had to really haul on the brakes at a side road crossing to avoid rolling into it blind - a friend told me she underestimated it earlier in the day and had a near-miss there


----------



## dhd.evans (29 Nov 2018)

Drookit.


----------



## DCBassman (29 Nov 2018)

icowden said:


> ...electric vehicles, as they should start to combat the "i've got to be at the front" drivers


Slightly off topic, but why do you imagine for an instant that this will change? It'll just be quieter!


----------



## mjr (29 Nov 2018)

DCBassman said:


> Slightly off topic, but why do you imagine for an instant that this will change? It'll just be quieter!


As mentioned elsewhere recently, various groups are campaigning for e-cars to have noise generators attached, so that short-sighted transition won't even result in less noise pollution!


----------



## ianrauk (29 Nov 2018)

Blimey it was warm this morning. Started off with the Nightvision Evo jacket, mistake, after a couple of miles that came off and went intro the pannier and swapped it for a light windcheater. I thought I would get to work this morning on the dry side and it looked like it for 16 miles of the commute. 2 miles from work the heavens opened and I got soaked. 
It's dried up now but the weather report is for more rain later. And oh yes, the wind..it's going to make for a tough old commute home by the looks of things.

So with last nights and this mornings wet commutes, the rain scores are:
46 rainy commutes for 2018
Same time last year 29, with 31 over all in 2017
I can safely say that this year has been a damp one.


----------



## mjr (29 Nov 2018)

ukoldschool said:


> no, they arent turning left (thats a sports centre..) the cycle path continues on the other side of the road, and is well lit and well paved


Sorry to labour this, but I looked on Streetview https://mapstreetview.com/#uswwc_-6khb_2d.h_-if07 and you can see the bleeding potholes, bad repairs, multiple sets of the ironically-named "tramline" skid tiles, the worn surface which has almost lost its markings and that the markings are partly under the grass where it's been allowed to grow over and narrow what was probably already a substandardly-narrow track.

In short, if you think that's well paved, then... I really don't know... you must be in charge of cycle track repairs for some council?



ukoldschool said:


> should cars have to share a road when a council has ploughed money and effort in creating a cycle path?


It depends. If it's a decent cycle track, cyclists would use it and cars won't "share" - not that they ever really do, anyway - they tend to hog the whole width of a lane. The real question is, why should cyclists be blamed when councils pee money and effort up the wall creating rubbish cycle tracks?



ukoldschool said:


> If the road were blocked for some reason, would you be happy with cars driving along the cycle path?


I think emergency vehicles should be allowed to drive along cycle tracks if the road is blocked, as we see on some of London's. Not ordinary cars - they're usually what blocks the road, so they should have to deal with it. However, I bet few councils build cycle tracks properly enough to enable that.


----------



## nickAKA (29 Nov 2018)

mjr said:


> I agree but you get accused of being ableist if you suggest approving councillors should ride it as a rule
> 
> Good cycleways aren't pointless for racers, as you can see with pelotons using the decent ones (not all) in BE and NL. If cyclists don't use a cycleway, it's probably not good enough. Even 10mph rollers don't like unnecessary stops to cross the road again and again, or to give way at often-blind side road crossings. They will just stay on the road unless the cycleway design flaws are repaired - and why not? The stats say they're not "putting themselves in danger" - some misinterpretations of stats have been used to suggest cycleways are more dangerous, but that isn't clear either IMO. Why should they have to make things harder for themselves to benefit motorists? Presumably they don't accelerate because they've lower power outputs in some sense, so they're among those least able to cope with the stop-start nature of cycleway obstacle courses. Aren't we meant to be encouraging cycling rather than removing inconveniences to motoring?



I think that's the crux of the issue: if you want cycling to be a genuine alternative method of commuting to reduce vehicles on the road, if you build infrastructure it has to be fit for the purpose. Shared paths aren't the answer, they're fine for a bit of recreational cycling but that's about it. IMHO of course.


----------



## DCBassman (29 Nov 2018)

nickAKA said:


> Shared paths aren't the answer, they're fine for a bit of recreational cycling but that's about it. IMHO of course.


Exactly. Although it horrifies me to see commuters cycling the A386 between Plymouth and Yelverton and Tavistock, the Drake's Trail would not be a lot if fun in bad weather at night.


----------



## T675Rich (29 Nov 2018)

Did my first commute in rain with decent cross winds....no pleasant especially as the not exactly wide cycle lane was half full of running water. Also had a plumb go to turn right across me as they were running a red light (just as I passed the light it changed to amber so I was half way across the junction when it turned red, the car coming the other way just ran a red light). And I lost my back light


----------



## MrGrumpy (29 Nov 2018)

Binned the bike today and ran to the train station and ran at the other end to work, and it will be the reverse later this afternoon.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Nov 2018)

Nearly took the car this morning . Woke at 0530 to rain absolutely lashing against the window . I'm normally out the door by 0600 for an hour's extended ride in so had time to spare so hung around watching breakfast TV . Finally pushed the bike out the door at 0620 into just heavy drizzle got to work nearly dry not too bad a ride glad I rode . Wind tonight was just awful


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Nov 2018)

13 rider said:


> Nearly took the car this morning . Woke at 0530 to rain absolutely lashing against the window . I'm normally out the door by 0600 for an hour's extended ride in so had time to spare so hung around watching breakfast TV . Finally pushed the bike out the door at 0620 into just heavy drizzle got to work nearly dry not too bad a ride glad I rode . Wind tonight was just awful



Take the car? How very dare you  How many days are you on now?


----------



## 13 rider (29 Nov 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Take the car? How very dare you  How many days are you on now?


271, one of the reasons the car didn't move


----------



## Jenkins (29 Nov 2018)

Oh FFS, what's the chance of this lot clearing in an hour? It's tracking along the coast and I'm under the little red dot in Felixstowe!


----------



## icowden (30 Nov 2018)

DCBassman said:


> Slightly off topic, but why do you imagine for an instant that this will change? It'll just be quieter!



Because unless they programme the AI to also be an peanut, they should overtake in a sensible manner. Plus there should be more room for cycle lanes as AI cars can interact with AI lights and reduce queues. Less vehicles on road, no need for parking spaces etc.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Nov 2018)

It's raining, it must be nearly time to go home.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Nov 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It's raining, it must be nearly time to go home.


The first commute this week with no rain.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Nov 2018)

ianrauk said:


> The first commute this week with no rain.



Ended getting home dry


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Dec 2018)

A trifle damp.


----------



## C R (3 Dec 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> View attachment 441305
> 
> 
> A trifle damp.


I was lucky, it didn't start raining until I got to work. Let's hope the forecast for a dry afternoon is correct.


----------



## MrGrumpy (3 Dec 2018)

Wimped out, after a weekend on the lash  Also need to do some work on the bike, new pads bought and will nip into Decathlon for gear cables. Halfords let me down again !


----------



## icowden (3 Dec 2018)

Nice weather dahn sarf today. had a brief argument on Blackfriars with a car that got stuck on the yellow hatch and then thought I should move out of the designated waiting area for cyclists to accommodate his incompetence.


----------



## skudupnorth (3 Dec 2018)

Lovely start to the day along the guided busway in the shape of a Barn Owl flying level with me before going off on its merry way to eat something ! I have never seen one in the wild so life is good.


----------



## Bazzer (4 Dec 2018)

Winter weather has returned. The first 12 miles had frozen cars, the first 6 miles of which were in dense fog. The rest of the journey was just cold and damp with my toes gradually getting colder.


----------



## MrGrumpy (4 Dec 2018)

Broke my rule of not cycling in icy conditions  Was not too bad if you try not to be a super hero on the commute.


----------



## I like Skol (4 Dec 2018)

I hate to say it after getting a bit of a downer on the commutes recently but last nights trip in to work and back for the night shift was AWESOME! It felt fairly fast without trying, conditions were good (even this mornings icy works car park was risky but in a good & exciting kind of way) and the drivers actually managed not to be complete a'holes and settled for just being mildly inconsiderate rather than trying to kill me!

Last night tonight so biking it again in the hope that the good vibe continues...….


----------



## roubaixtuesday (4 Dec 2018)

A spectacular dawn lighting up the sky and a truly beautiful near - conjunction of a very thin crescent moon and the planet Venus this morning.

[as an aside googling "Moon venus conjunction" disappointingly gets lots of astrological bullocks attempting to scam naifs. The Jodrell bank website gave me some confirmation of my amateur astral body identification. http://www.jb.man.ac.uk/astronomy/nightsky/#planets ]


----------



## I like Skol (4 Dec 2018)

One of the fellow cyclists arrive at the bike shed as I was leaving this morning talking about the visibility and brightness of Venus. I was going to crack a joke about him talking out Uranus but he is quite senior to me so I thought better of it.....


----------



## Leaway2 (4 Dec 2018)

Icy!


----------



## rivers (4 Dec 2018)

Bit of a chilly start this morning, some frost and ice about, but in general a pleasant ride in. Lovely low fog in the air as I was leaving Bitton.


----------



## Bazzer (4 Dec 2018)

roubaixtuesday said:


> A spectacular dawn lighting up the sky and a truly beautiful near - conjunction of a very thin crescent moon and the planet Venus this morning.
> 
> [as an aside googling "Moon venus conjunction" disappointingly gets lots of astrological bullocks attempting to scam naifs. The Jodrell bank website gave me some confirmation of my amateur astral body identification. http://www.jb.man.ac.uk/astronomy/nightsky/#planets ]



Ahh, that could be what it was. 
I had a brief period where I cycled out of one bank of fog, before being immersed again. The crescent moon looked stunning against the black sky with what I thought was an unusually bright "star" nearby. 
Thanks


----------



## icowden (4 Dec 2018)

A good rule of thumb is that if it is twinkling, it's a star. If it looks bright and static (and usually circular), it's a planet.


----------



## KneesUp (4 Dec 2018)

Proper frost here for the first time this winter. So obviously my gloves have gone missing.

I cycled home without them yesterday and that was painful enough, even though it was not freezing. I was not looking forward to cycling in actual freezing conditions without them. "I just need something to keep the wind off, and I reckon I'll be ok" I thought.

And that is how come I rode to work wearing washing up gloves. (They worked quite well)


----------



## Bazzer (4 Dec 2018)

icowden said:


> A good rule of thumb is that if it is twinkling, it's a star. If it looks bright and static (and usually circular), it's a planet.



Thanks. Not a lot of time between the fogs banks for sky gazing this morning, but I shall bear that in mind.


----------



## Arjimlad (4 Dec 2018)

Bimbled into Bristol in the cold this morning past Colston's school and through St Weburgh's for a speech therapy appointment, and then off to work up the Concorde Way to Bradley Stoke. Slow & steady !


----------



## Jenkins (4 Dec 2018)

Beautiful ride in this morning despite leaving home before 05:30 - the overnight temperature held a couple of degrees above freezing so no ice on the road, but the sky was completely clear of cloud so a fantastic view of the crescent moon and Venus, plus very little wind.

No return commute today as I had to endure a 2hr drive down to Tilbury leaving at just after 06:30 for work, then an overnighter and another day's work in Tilbury before another 2hr drive back, with the weather forecast not looking good for Wednesday's ride home


----------



## roubaixtuesday (4 Dec 2018)

icowden said:


> A good rule of thumb is that if it is twinkling, it's a star. If it looks bright and static (and usually circular), it's a planet.



Simpler still. If it's notably bright, it's probably a planet. 

Venus, Jupiter and Mars are brighter than any star. Saturn is not far behind.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Dec 2018)

Not been very lucky on the commute the last few days!
Yesterday, strictly speaking not a commute because I was not riding to work but to meet friends, I had my waterproof trouser stolen from my panniers.
Ok, I didn't use them much, only when I can't change at the other end, but still ...
This morning, very icy but no problem for me with the studded tyres, I got an angry left punishment pass (I was going straight), on the only bit of road I used.
The driver objected to me filtering a couple of cars and sharing a space with a moped in front.
Then, on the commute home, I got grabbed by the bike rack by some neds, they had a kind of Mastiff dog with them that attacked my front tyre!
I don't know how I didn't puncture, I don't know how the dog kept biting when the snow studs must have caused him pain in the mouth.
Hopefully there won't be any more incidents for a good few months


----------



## Slick (4 Dec 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Not been very lucky on the commute the last few days!
> Yesterday, strictly speaking not a commute because I was not riding to work but to meet friends, I had my waterproof trouser stolen from my panniers.
> Ok, I didn't use them much, only when I can't change at the other end, but still ...
> This morning, very icy but no problem for me with the studded tyres, I got an angry left punishment pass (I was going straight), on the only bit of road I used.
> ...


Sorry to hear that Pat, hopefully just a blip but take care. 

Oh, and how's the dug.


----------



## skudupnorth (4 Dec 2018)

My commute this morning was stunning in the early morning fog.






The guided busway has made the ride to Bolton via the connecting NCN 55 safe and pleasant 






Sadly, commuters using the M-61 were not so lucky, they do this every day into Manchester


----------



## Bazzer (5 Dec 2018)

Very unpleasant ride in this morning. Heavy rain and wind in my face for every mile. 

Got hit on the commute home yesterday, by a skid mark driver attempting a close pass between me and an oncoming lorry. Cycling 60/70cm from the edge of the road, my hip/thigh were first hit by the car's wing mirror, followed immediately by the handlebar as the driver cut further across me. Luckily spidey senses went into overdrive for a second or two just before it happened and I just about avoided hitting the kerb and possibly falling back on to the road into other traffic. The sh1te didn't even stop, even though it must have been obvious to the driver from the noise of two bangs of the mirror, that some form of collision had taken place.
Albeit foggy and 4pm, viz was 60m/70m, hi viz rain jacket, lights on and usual reflectors on bike and clothing, so SMIDSY not an excuse.
I looked in some car parks in the next village in the hope rather than expectation, that the driver might have stopped in one of them, but no luck.
Reported it to Cheshire Police last night, but its looking like I have to pay £4 to trace the driver's insurance company to report them.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (5 Dec 2018)

Cold. Dark. Wet. Windy.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Dec 2018)

Another wet ride in this morning. Only saving grace is that it wasn't cold. A distinct lack of other cycle commuters this morning too.

Rainy commute # 48 for the year
Last years at same time 29 rainy commutes. 31 for 2017 over all.


----------



## dhd.evans (5 Dec 2018)

Nearly got done in last night:



Excellent driving all round. Twunt calmly drove off.


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Dec 2018)

I like Skol said:


> One of the fellow cyclists arrive at the bike shed as I was leaving this morning talking about the visibility and brightness of Venus. I was going to crack a joke about him talking out Uranus *but he is quite senior to me so I thought better of it*.....



@potsy ??? No, me neither


----------



## DCBassman (5 Dec 2018)

dhd.evans said:


> Nearly got done in last night:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent driving all round. Twunt calmly drove off.



That was nasty.


----------



## TheJDog (5 Dec 2018)

On my way home last night I lost the rag a bit. There's an up and over a humpback bridge approaching a roundabout, where I'm always slow on the way up, but tend to surprise the stupid drivers who don't understand that things are faster going down. Some guy crowded me all the way to the RAB, then backed off, which was mostly fine, bit irritating, whatever, then he got past me after the RAB, to join the 20 car queue for the next lights. I sailed past up the outside, glanced at him on the way past (which was obviously my mistake), and settled in in the ASZ. Next thing I know I've been pushed from behind - this bellend has driven up the outside of a long queue of cars, pushed in at the front and deliberately hit me.

I lost my temper a touch, got off the bike, picked it up, and smashed his windscreen with it.

Two guys got out, started the old I'm going to knock you out thing, said he never touched me - I kept saying let's call the police, get it all cleared up, but they wouldn't give me the time to look for my phone, and refused to call them on theirs, they eventually dragged my bike away from me and stomped all over the front wheel, then got back in the car and drove off.

That'll be 3 wheels I've had to buy for that bike in the last two months or so. I think it's cursed.


----------



## dhd.evans (5 Dec 2018)

TheJDog said:


> On my way home last night I lost the rag a bit. There's an up and over a humpback bridge approaching a roundabout, where I'm always slow on the way up, but tend to surprise the stupid drivers who don't understand that things are faster going down. Some guy crowded me all the way to the RAB, then backed off, which was mostly fine, bit irritating, whatever, then he got past me after the RAB, to join the 20 car queue for the next lights. I sailed past up the outside, glanced at him on the way past (which was obviously my mistake), and settled in in the ASZ. Next thing I know I've been pushed from behind - this bellend has driven up the outside of a long queue of cars, pushed in at the front and deliberately hit me.
> 
> I lost my temper a touch, got off the bike, picked it up, and smashed his windscreen with it.
> 
> ...



Odd flex but ok.


----------



## potsy (5 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> @potsy ??? No, me neither


I wouldn't know where to find the bike shed


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Dec 2018)

potsy said:


> I wouldn't know where to find the bike shed



don't we just know...?

is that 66% on your ticker a percentage of a mile...?


----------



## skudupnorth (5 Dec 2018)

MOIST !!!


----------



## I like Skol (5 Dec 2018)

skudupnorth said:


> MOIST !!!


Was it? I hadn't noticed.....


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Dec 2018)

Bazzer said:


> Very unpleasant ride in this morning. Heavy rain and wind in my face for every mile.
> 
> Got hit on the commute home yesterday, by a skid mark driver attempting a close pass between me and an oncoming lorry. Cycling 60/70cm from the edge of the road, my hip/thigh were first hit by the car's wing mirror, followed immediately by the handlebar as the driver cut further across me. Luckily spidey senses went into overdrive for a second or two just before it happened and I just about avoided hitting the kerb and possibly falling back on to the road into other traffic. The sh1te didn't even stop, even though it must have been obvious to the driver from the noise of two bangs of the mirror, that some form of collision had taken place.
> Albeit foggy and 4pm, viz was 60m/70m, hi viz rain jacket, lights on and usual reflectors on bike and clothing, so SMIDSY not an excuse.
> ...


Bad. Paying the£4 might help this killer get caught before he/she does worse? Hope you and your bike are okay


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Dec 2018)

dhd.evans said:


> Nearly got done in last night:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent driving all round. Twunt calmly drove off.




Nasty!


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Dec 2018)

TheJDog said:


> On my way home last night I lost the rag a bit. There's an up and over a humpback bridge approaching a roundabout, where I'm always slow on the way up, but tend to surprise the stupid drivers who don't understand that things are faster going down. Some guy crowded me all the way to the RAB, then backed off, which was mostly fine, bit irritating, whatever, then he got past me after the RAB, to join the 20 car queue for the next lights. I sailed past up the outside, glanced at him on the way past (which was obviously my mistake), and settled in in the ASZ. Next thing I know I've been pushed from behind - this bellend has driven up the outside of a long queue of cars, pushed in at the front and deliberately hit me.
> 
> I lost my temper a touch, got off the bike, picked it up, and smashed his windscreen with it.
> 
> ...



Bandit country!


----------



## skudupnorth (5 Dec 2018)

Double moist


----------



## 13 rider (5 Dec 2018)

Bazzer said:


> Very unpleasant ride in this morning. Heavy rain and wind in my face for every mile.
> 
> Got hit on the commute home yesterday, by a skid mark driver attempting a close pass between me and an oncoming lorry. Cycling 60/70cm from the edge of the road, my hip/thigh were first hit by the car's wing mirror, followed immediately by the handlebar as the driver cut further across me. Luckily spidey senses went into overdrive for a second or two just before it happened and I just about avoided hitting the kerb and possibly falling back on to the road into other traffic. The sh1te didn't even stop, even though it must have been obvious to the driver from the noise of two bangs of the mirror, that some form of collision had taken place.
> Albeit foggy and 4pm, viz was 60m/70m, hi viz rain jacket, lights on and usual reflectors on bike and clothing, so SMIDSY not an excuse.
> ...


Glad your ok could have been really nasty


----------



## Bazzer (5 Dec 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> Bad. Paying the£4 might help this killer get caught before he/she does worse? Hope you and your bike are okay



Thanks. Other than a slightly sore thigh, we are both OK.Luckily on the hoods so hand/arm out of harm. A bit more nervous when this evening other drivers were heard behind hammering along the same road, as I have a couple of close calls on it which Cheshire police have dealt with, but otherwise . I'll not post images of the incident to save prejudicing anything.
Cheshire Police have acted quickly and were in touch before noon today for some further information as they have said they are treating it as a fail to stop pedal cycle collision.
In the meantime I have drafted an email to the drivers insurers which will go tomorrow morning, asking if the incident has been reported to them and requesting reimbursement of the £4 it has cost me to trace the insurer as the insured didn't stop.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (5 Dec 2018)

met dame sarah storey at the lights. apparently rapha overshoes still don’t keep your feet dry...


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Dec 2018)

Rain on the way in, geared up for it as it was raining before I left home. Not raining on the way home though, for the first 5 minutes. Not geared up for it. Got wet. Still better than being in the car though


----------



## 13 rider (5 Dec 2018)

alecstilleyedye said:


> met dame sarah storey at the lights. apparently rapha overshoes still don’t keep your feet dry...


Who won the race to the next lights ?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Dec 2018)

Very icy again this morning.
Discovered why I've been finding it hard to pedal the ice tank: I thought it was stuck in 4th gear since last winter, but, no, it was stuck in 3rd gear instead.
It only has the 5 gears


----------



## alecstilleyedye (5 Dec 2018)

13 rider said:


> Who won the race to the next lights ?


me, but i doubt she was trying. i was just doing normal ‘get to work’ speed...


----------



## si_c (6 Dec 2018)

Commute home last night had a visit from the fairy at the rear. Felt round inside the tyre, couldn't find anything poking through, so replaced the tube, carried on. About 5 miles later and a second rapid loss of the rear, close enough that it was quicker to carry on walking rather than ride home.

Checked the tyre, 2cm gash in the sidewall, no spare tire at home, so ordered a replacement, in the meantime booted the tire to get me to and from the station this morning - but the hole is showing as a 2mm gap through which the boot is visible, so I'm not going to rely on it lasting particularly long.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Dec 2018)

Decided to do some hills at dinner time 

Crawled up Roecliffe Road and Joe Moore's Lane and round to the top of Warren Hill, started the descent and the gears decided they didn't want to change up. Cue some manic spinning.

Still playing up on the way home, gears were perfect for the ascending but spinning like a loon on the flat and no option but to freewheel on the descents.


----------



## rivers (6 Dec 2018)

Puncture fairy visit on the way home today. Luckily I was about 10 seconds from home. I wouldn't have noticed it until I got home had I not run into my wife who was cycling into town for a Christmas do. And I've talked the wife into letting me get a new bike through cycle to work. Which is good, because it's just arrived and i have a fitting next week.


----------



## Randombiker9 (6 Dec 2018)

Not many close calls. But just want to say something should a bus really overtake you just as the bend finsihes? As tuesday afternoon i was cycling there's this very small bend i cycle through just as it finished i noticed a bus about to overtake me so i moved into the other lane to let it get past. But was this rearly neccersairy? especially as it's final stop was afterwards. 


Still can't believe that my local buses have been named as the best bus operator. Doesn't seem that way :?


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Dec 2018)

Round the bend on a country lane to encounter flooding right across the road, oncoming traffic as well.

So I stuck my arm out & took primary throughout until I'd passed through the waters. Impressive bow wave from the oncoming truck which fortunately missed me somehow !

All good clean fun. Thank goodness for a radiator to dry my kit.

Please let it be dry next week.


----------



## 13 rider (7 Dec 2018)

alecstilleyedye said:


> me, but i doubt she was trying. i was just doing normal ‘get to work’ speed...


It still counts though good on you


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Dec 2018)

Bloomin' windy again. And wet again. At least yesterday it was raining when I left home so I was properly dressed, unlike today when the rain started 3 miles from work when I wasn't. Glad for the drying room today, less pleased about the headwind blowing me about on the way home.
Still, looks like it's going to get cold next week, hopefully that means dry too...


----------



## icowden (7 Dec 2018)

Very wet. I was practically swimming to the train station. Bit nicer the other end, but not much. About to find if anything has managed to dry...


----------



## dhd.evans (10 Dec 2018)




----------



## Sixmile (10 Dec 2018)

Back on the bike (and this thread!) for the first time in exactly two weeks due to a combination of weather, work and school drop offs.

I sucked the bike onto the roof to do the school run and quickly threw my overshoes, coat and helmet etc into the boot. It was only a few miles before school that I realised I didn't throw in any lights! Fine on the way in, but not so good for my return journey. I opened the boot once I was dropping off the kids and found I'd a rear light still attached to the helmet and I'd one front light under the gloves in the helmet. Then seen the seatpost/seat from my fat bike in the boot and that had a Fly6 attached to it. So whilst not at my preferred compliment of lights (I'd prefer to have another front), at least I have enough to get me home I think!


----------



## DCLane (10 Dec 2018)

I was hit by a driver this morning - https://www.strava.com/activities/2009727811

Driver with steamed-up windows came out of a side-road without slowing. As I'm right in front of her. Managed to stay upright but there's scrapes along her bonnet/wing/door. Bruising but no major bike damage.

Lots of witnesses stopped and she collapsed in tears - it's the first time I've been hugged by a SMIDSY.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Dec 2018)

Sorry to hear that David.. at least she admitted her error for poor driving, and there's no excuse for her sheer laziness of not clearing her windows. Perhaps she has learnt her lesson and will now clear them before driving. But I very much doubt it.


----------



## Johnno260 (10 Dec 2018)

DCLane said:


> I was hit by a driver this morning - https://www.strava.com/activities/2009727811
> 
> Driver with steamed-up windows came out of a side-road without slowing. As I'm right in front of her. Managed to stay upright but there's scrapes along her bonnet/wing/door. Bruising but no major bike damage.
> 
> Lots of witnesses stopped and she collapsed in tears - it's the first time I've been hugged by a SMIDSY.



Glad to hear you're ok.

I was thanked this morning by a pedestrian for stopping at a zebra crossing, three cars went through as she was attempting to cross!?!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Dec 2018)

DCLane said:


> I was hit by a driver this morning - https://www.strava.com/activities/2009727811
> 
> Driver with steamed-up windows came out of a side-road without slowing. As I'm right in front of her. Managed to stay upright but there's scrapes along her bonnet/wing/door. Bruising but no major bike damage.
> 
> Lots of witnesses stopped and she collapsed in tears - it's the first time I've been hugged by a SMIDSY.


Glad you're alright and hope you don't get any insurance grief as a result of it.


----------



## Arjimlad (10 Dec 2018)

DCLane said:


> I was hit by a driver this morning - https://www.strava.com/activities/2009727811
> 
> Driver with steamed-up windows came out of a side-road without slowing. As I'm right in front of her. Managed to stay upright but there's scrapes along her bonnet/wing/door. Bruising but no major bike damage.
> 
> Lots of witnesses stopped and she collapsed in tears - it's the first time I've been hugged by a SMIDSY.



Hope the bruises heal well, nice to get a caring rather than swearing reaction - although it would've been more caring to clear the steamy windows !


----------



## Bazzer (10 Dec 2018)

DCLane said:


> I was hit by a driver this morning - https://www.strava.com/activities/2009727811
> 
> Driver with steamed-up windows came out of a side-road without slowing. As I'm right in front of her. Managed to stay upright but there's scrapes along her bonnet/wing/door. Bruising but no major bike damage.
> 
> Lots of witnesses stopped and she collapsed in tears - it's the first time I've been hugged by a SMIDSY.



Glad you are OK. Hopefully in 48 hours your body still feels the same.


----------



## 13 rider (10 Dec 2018)

DCLane said:


> I was hit by a driver this morning - https://www.strava.com/activities/2009727811
> 
> Driver with steamed-up windows came out of a side-road without slowing. As I'm right in front of her. Managed to stay upright but there's scrapes along her bonnet/wing/door. Bruising but no major bike damage.
> 
> Lots of witnesses stopped and she collapsed in tears - it's the first time I've been hugged by a SMIDSY.


Glad your ok ,could have been so much worse


----------



## Johnno260 (10 Dec 2018)

Being told get a rear light!?! ummm hmmm you mean this one? lol someone needs to goto spec savers.

That’s my car it’s leaning against.

Edit: my morning and evening commute have been eventful lol


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Dec 2018)

DCLane said:


> I was hit by a driver this morning - https://www.strava.com/activities/2009727811
> 
> Driver with steamed-up windows came out of a side-road without slowing. As I'm right in front of her. Managed to stay upright but there's scrapes along her bonnet/wing/door. Bruising but no major bike damage.
> 
> Lots of witnesses stopped and she collapsed in tears - it's the first time I've been hugged by a SMIDSY.


Blimey 

Your turn this time, doubtless no PGH visit this time!?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Dec 2018)

Johnno260 said:


> View attachment 442166
> Being told get a rear light!?! ummm hmmm you mean this one? lol someone needs to goto spec savers.
> 
> That’s my car it’s leaning against.
> ...




Mine's fairly well lit-up
Particularly, as for a four week period (including last week) I'm on an awful 12:00 - 20:00 shift
Thus I'm leaving the Hospital grounds, at the same time as most of the visitors

Hence 
3 lights on the rear, 4 on the front (+ F & R on helmet)
Retro-reflective mudflaps (added red reflector on rear)
'360 'vis Boardman jacket

I had the same (barring one front light) last week, & someone still pulled out of a car-park in front of me




The seat-stay light may have been between flashes here?




Bought, from Planet X, back in January 2016 
Magic Shine MJ858


----------



## Johnno260 (10 Dec 2018)

haha you’re gonna get told you are too bright next!!


----------



## DCBassman (11 Dec 2018)

DCLane said:


> I was hit by a driver this morning - https://www.strava.com/activities/2009727811
> 
> Driver with steamed-up windows came out of a side-road without slowing. As I'm right in front of her. Managed to stay upright but there's scrapes along her bonnet/wing/door. Bruising but no major bike damage.
> 
> Lots of witnesses stopped and she collapsed in tears - it's the first time I've been hugged by a SMIDSY.


Jeepers, glad you're OK!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Dec 2018)

Johnno260 said:


> haha you’re gonna get told you are too bright next!!


I'll let you know

The '360' jacket has already attracted comments, from a couple of ParaMedics, I know, when they've seen me in it

It'll be the taking them all off/re-fitting, which is the hassle, even though it lives in a changing room at work


----------



## skudupnorth (11 Dec 2018)

Johnno260 said:


> View attachment 442166
> Being told get a rear light!?! ummm hmmm you mean this one? lol someone needs to goto spec savers.
> 
> That’s my car it’s leaning against.
> ...


I have two rear and two front lamps which are as bright as most cars and i still got rear ended ! Some motorists make me laugh when they say "You should...." I can easily count on two hands during my commute how many cars have no lights or those with daylight driving lamps who forget to put all the lights on when its dark !


----------



## KneesUp (11 Dec 2018)

I have 3 rear lights and 2 front (because one isn't working) I like to think it mitigates against the batteries coming lose and a rear ligth going off without me realising. I still get pulled out on.


----------



## 13 rider (11 Dec 2018)

Today's milage took me past my yearly target of 11340.55 which equals 50km * 365 days pressing on for 12000 now . Definite chill in the air in and home today


----------



## DCLane (11 Dec 2018)

After seeing Mrs Santa yesterday on my way home today I followed Mr Santa out of Leeds *


* being a good child, and because last time when I passed someone dressed as Santa I got a flat 30 seconds later, I stayed behind Santa.


----------



## Johnno260 (11 Dec 2018)

Right all I can smell is weed when I cycle through Tunbridge Wells, some is 100% coming from cars.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Dec 2018)

Johnno260 said:


> Right all I can smell is weed when I cycle through Tunbridge Wells, some is 100% coming from cars.


Smell weed eminating from cars on a daily basis on my SE London commute.


----------



## DRM (11 Dec 2018)

DCBassman said:


> Jeepers, glad you're OK!


Glad you’re ok, out of interest where did it happen, seen loads of steamed up vehicles these last few days, too bone idle to clear their windows


----------



## MrGrumpy (12 Dec 2018)

Yesterdays home commute can be summed up with the word, thorns  . Tyres are actually quite slashed in places. Will get the super glue out to fill the holes to see me through till holidays.


----------



## KneesUp (12 Dec 2018)

MrGrumpy said:


> Yesterdays home commute can be summed up with the word, thorns  . Tyres are actually quite slashed in places. Will get the super glue out to fill the holes to see me through till holidays.


Does that work - never heard of it before but it sounds like a good idea.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Dec 2018)

KneesUp said:


> Does that work - never heard of it before but it sounds like a good idea.




It does. Been doing it for years.


----------



## Sixmile (12 Dec 2018)

A pretty damp start this morning but pleasant enough. I'd over layered with a base, thermal long sleeve and a waterproof jacket. By the time I got to work I was roasting! I may have to just drop to two layers for December as my new thermal jersey is so toasty.

Serious amount of drivers on their phones this morning too.


----------



## dhd.evans (13 Dec 2018)

Late start yesterday due to sprogs being unwell - got to take off in the light of day!

Then met this numpty 2 minutes into my ride:


----------



## ianrauk (13 Dec 2018)

Phew that was a cold and frosty one this morning. Though the dry roads made for some fantastic riding. The sun even made an appearance.


----------



## Sixmile (13 Dec 2018)

I got the kids into the car and when we were driving towards school I seen the bus to Belfast pass in the opposite direction. A few minutes later I was standing in the playground, waiting for the doors of the classes to open. Soon enough they did, I walked back up to the car, drove a bit then stopped to get a couple of headlight bulbs. Back in the car and I was off a few miles further up the road to where I park up and lift the bike off the roof. I geared up, removed roof rack, locked the car, turned on Strava and set off cycling the remaining 7 miles to work. About 3 miles further up the road I overtake that very bus I seen earlier! It comes down the route I use. It never past me again so I know I beat it into the city centre by a long stretch.


----------



## skudupnorth (13 Dec 2018)

P fairy snuck in last night and flattened my rear tyre on the commuter tank.........Boardman fixie it is then !!!


----------



## biggs682 (14 Dec 2018)

First commute done this morning on the new commuter Falcon Explorer 12 and all seems good just need to lift the seat post a shade but it will do for now .

Chilly again but not as much frost as yesterday


----------



## rivers (14 Dec 2018)

Chilly ride in, but fairly pleasant. New bike handles really well, and I'm enjoying the hydraulic discs. A it slower than normal, but I've been on the summer bike up until now. Speed-wise, I think it compares with last year's coldest days.


----------



## skudupnorth (14 Dec 2018)

Very frosty ride in with a few more layers........still in shorts though


----------



## cosmicbike (14 Dec 2018)

Bit nippy this morning, base layer for the first time this Winter. nice and warm after a few miles though, and I always enjoy the cold morning rides once I can feel my fingers again..


----------



## united4ever (14 Dec 2018)

enjoy these crisp, sunny, still mornings and still not really icy where i am thankfully. No insects, no heavy sweating and really refreshing start and end to the day. In many ways better than a summers ride.


----------



## Randombiker9 (15 Dec 2018)

DCLane said:


> I was hit by a driver this morning - https://www.strava.com/activities/2009727811
> 
> Driver with steamed-up windows came out of a side-road without slowing. As I'm right in front of her. Managed to stay upright but there's scrapes along her bonnet/wing/door. Bruising but no major bike damage.
> 
> Lots of witnesses stopped and she collapsed in tears - it's the first time I've been hugged by a SMIDSY.


At least she stopped but sorry to here that


----------



## Bazzer (17 Dec 2018)

Not a good start to the week. Almost hit by a "UK Mail" van driver, who emerging at speed from a side road, cut right across me before driving off.


----------



## Sixmile (17 Dec 2018)

Brrrr  although, not as cold as I thought I'd be. The fingers took a few miles before they had any feeling but I was toasty without being sweaty. Just a base, thermal LS jersey and a light shower jacket as I couldn't find my Altura coat. I was quite a bit slower this morning and I didn't feel the need to push it. On mornings like this, it's just a job of arriving.


----------



## John_S (17 Dec 2018)

The commute was alright this morning because it was dry and above freezing so that's as good as it gets at this time of year.

Despite the fact that I'm in east anglia and not Scandinavia, Canada or anywhere else that gets extremely cold winters I still like switching over to winter tyres in a bid to help keep my upright on the coldest days over winter.

Anyway having put my Schwalbe Marathon spiked tyre back on just over a week ago I'd forgotten to bonus side effect of running these tyres. Whilst riding along they make a sort of snap, crackle and pop sound (in the style or rice crispies) and this really catches the attention of pedestrians and seems to lessen the chances of pedestrians inadvertently stepping off the pavement to cross the road in front of you.


----------



## rivers (17 Dec 2018)

I had to be to work early today, so I took the shorter 10 Mile route in today. And it was silly season on the roads. So many close passes.


----------



## Gary E (17 Dec 2018)

ukoldschool said:


> Wet.
> 
> Do you know what gets my goat? seeing cyclists on the road cycling NEXT TO a perfectly decent, well laid, lit, empty cycle path.... Its like we are our own worst enemy... Use them or lose them


....and as soon as I see one of those I'll be very happy to use it!

Assuming it's not full of pedestrians, prams, rubbish, broken off bits of car, overgrown hedges and parked cars


----------



## Arjimlad (17 Dec 2018)

I really enjoyed the misty valleys on the way to work, and the rising sun. I have had a cold this weekend so took it gently on the way in.

I didn't enjoy being passed fast and rather close by a lady driving a Golf, who seemed to be expressing her annoyance that I was on her road, rather than on the shared use pavement, which involves using a dangerous unsighted place to cross an entry sliproad onto the M5.

I am having difficulty remembering to change the exposure settings on my front camera between day (0) and night (+2).


----------



## C R (17 Dec 2018)

Bit chilly and a couple of closish passes this morning. A bit milder this evening, and better behaved drivers. Also passed my 1500 mile target for the year on the way back. Pleased with that, as it is more than twice last years mileage.


----------



## Arjimlad (18 Dec 2018)

Gary E said:


> ....and as soon as I see one of those I'll be very happy to use it!
> 
> Assuming it's not full of pedestrians, prams, rubbish, broken off bits of car, overgrown hedges and parked cars



Yesterday, I stayed on the road next to a shared use path (because it is dangerous to cross the motorway sliproad unsighted, and further ahead the lights are never in favour of path users) and got a punishment pass.

Today, as it is very windy I decided to use it, but as I signalled to leave the road to join the path, I had another punishment pass.


----------



## I like Skol (18 Dec 2018)

A rather pleasant, if blustery commute last night and this morning. I'm on the final run into Christmas now, 3 more work nights to go and I am hoping to cycle them all because it will be January before I have the chance to commute again. Weather forecast for tonight is utterly miserable so I might give it a miss.....


----------



## si_c (18 Dec 2018)

Rather brutal cross headwind on the way in this morning, not the easiest ride in. Fortunately drivers gave me loads of space as the wind kept catching and pushing me over to one side.

Of course tonight the wind is going to die down completely so no tailwind


----------



## straas (18 Dec 2018)

2nd p***ture in as many days,

strangely this seemed to be from the rim side, couldn't find any glass or sharp bits on the rim.


----------



## Leaway2 (18 Dec 2018)

Gary E said:


> ....and as soon as I see one of those I'll be very happy to use it!
> 
> Assuming it's not full of pedestrians, prams, rubbish, broken off bits of car, overgrown hedges and parked cars


I vote loose it. Cyexit, Cylexit, Cexit?


----------



## aferris2 (18 Dec 2018)

Last commute of the year today. Helpful tailwind in this morning (yes they do exist!) but cold, wet and windy coming home. I reached my goal for the year yesterday - 5500 miles so happy with that.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Dec 2018)

Wet ride home tonight


----------



## ianrauk (18 Dec 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Wet ride home tonight


Vile commute. Dark, cold, windy, wet and far too much traffic.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Dec 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Vile commute. Dark, cold, windy, wet and far too much traffic.



I had the wind, but it wasn't particularly cold, mind you I have been getting dressed up as if I'm riding in the artic!


----------



## Randombiker9 (18 Dec 2018)

Totally random question. i commute on a Mountain bike. (Ive gone over glass by accident several times. Luckily it's never been punctured. I thought any sharp object would cause you to get a puncture or a mountain bike tyres a lot stronger then hybrid and road tyres? or is this just luck?. I'm not complaning.


ps also on the way home the last roundabout. It's ussually quiet. I looked right and veichles on roundabout to give way. Nothing But then as i started going straight driver came out from no where i don't think he had headlights on and almost went into me. :Luckily is was indicating but turned it on very late. so i managed to suddenly brake. Not helpful when it's dark and raining :/


----------



## 13 rider (18 Dec 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Wet ride home tonight


Yep I caught it as well


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Dec 2018)

13 rider said:


> Yep I caught it as well



You should have taken the day off the bike


----------



## 13 rider (18 Dec 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You should have taken the day off the bike


Bike day off ??? You first


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Dec 2018)

13 rider said:


> Bike day off ??? You first



Age before beauty


----------



## Spartak (19 Dec 2018)

Strong crosswind on the M5 Avonmouth Bridge yesterday, the noise of the wind whistling through the railways was deafening.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Dec 2018)

Well, another couple of rainy commutes.
Last nights was especially vile as I mentioned above.
This mornings wasn't so bad as the rain wasn't so heavy, however the roads were all flooded.

So. scores on the doors.
Rainy commute 50 & 51 for the year to date.
Same period of time last year 31 rainy commutes with 31 over all.
I have 9 more commutes left this year so I guess there may be a couple of more wet ones.

I can safely say that 2018 has been the wettest year of commuting of the 12 years I have been keeping commuting records.


----------



## Sixmile (19 Dec 2018)

A dry but head-windy commute for me. The first 5 miles were especially slow then overtook 3 double decker buses in a row. I mean, why does one stop need so many half empty buses! I then was overtaken by one shortly after, so I overtook it, then a second one overtook me different from the first, then I overtook it, then it overtook me, I overtook it one last time, then it was away. The other two never caught me.


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Dec 2018)

Impatient driver backs off & waits, as I take primary to navigate 15 metres of flooded back road  - only to overtake & force an oncoming car to brake once I'm back in secondary !!

Still, it was dryer than last night which was a good thing ! 

My overshoes aren't all that waterproof so I stuck some crisp packets over my socks which kept my toes dry and warm last night.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Dec 2018)

I've been fairly lucky the past week - all the rain has either been while I've been at work (this morning) or started within a few minutes of getting home (Saturday & Tuesday). 

The only real problem is that the chain & cassette really need changing on the main commuter as they are badly worn (nearly 5000 miles on them from what I can work out!) so I'm having to skip the most used gear due to slippage under even moderate power. Hopefully this should be done sometime between Christmas & the New Year.


----------



## Sixmile (19 Dec 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> My overshoes aren't all that waterproof so I stuck some crisp packets over my socks which kept my toes dry and warm last night.



I find ready salted are the best for icy commutes.


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Dec 2018)

Sixmile said:


> I find ready salted are the best for icy commutes.


Marmite & Bacon managed very well https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/my-picture-of-the-day-wheres-yours.117414/post-5474197


----------



## hennbell (19 Dec 2018)

Last commute of the year ...
-2C with a slight head wind, so very nice indeed. 

I only hope that in 2019 I put down more miles than i did in 2018.


----------



## Sixmile (20 Dec 2018)

Wet under wheel this morning, but no sky fall which was welcomed. 

As things sit, I'm 1 commute away from completing my new years resolution of commuting more by bike per month, than car. 11 months are in the bag, one more and December is taken too. I'm just not sure whether or not I can do tomorrow..


----------



## Arjimlad (20 Dec 2018)

Sixmile said:


> Wet under wheel this morning, but no sky fall which was welcomed.
> 
> As things sit, I'm 1 commute away from completing my new years resolution of commuting more by bike per month, than car. 11 months are in the bag, one more and December is taken too. I'm just not sure whether or not I can do tomorrow..



Give yourself an extra mince pie and you can conquer the world !


----------



## roubaixtuesday (20 Dec 2018)

Another wet one today, and forecast wet again tomorrow. 

If I cycle in tomorrow I'll have cycled every single day I could this year when I've been in the office. 

That's probably something like 3500 miles at 20 miles/ day. 

Only days off have been when getting the car serviced (it's done at a garage adjacent to office so I drive in), holidays, when travelling with work and finally 10 days driving due to a cartilage injury. 

Confess to feeling pleased with myself.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Dec 2018)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Another wet one today, and forecast wet again tomorrow.
> 
> If I cycle in tomorrow I'll have cycled every single day I could this year when I've been in the office.
> 
> ...




That there's good stats right there.... well done, you have a right to be pleased.


----------



## downesy (20 Dec 2018)

Well yesterday's was a belter 2 minutes from home hit a branch tried to correct come off sideways, left leg first broken tibia and fibula and something broke in the kneecap. May give the bike a miss today .
In good hands operation tomorrow(Fri) maybe home for Christmas not the present I wanted really ho! ho! ho!


----------



## DCBassman (20 Dec 2018)

Holy Carp! Get well soon! Ouch!


----------



## 13 rider (20 Dec 2018)

downesy said:


> Well yesterday's was a belter 2 minutes from home hit a branch tried to correct come off sideways, left leg first broken tibia and fibula and something broke in the kneecap. May give the bike a miss today .
> In good hands operation tomorrow(Fri) maybe home for Christmas not the present I wanted really ho! ho! ho!


Sorry to hear that wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## Bazzer (20 Dec 2018)

downesy said:


> Well yesterday's was a belter 2 minutes from home hit a branch tried to correct come off sideways, left leg first broken tibia and fibula and something broke in the kneecap. May give the bike a miss today .
> In good hands operation tomorrow(Fri) maybe home for Christmas not the present I wanted really ho! ho! ho!



Ouch! Get well soon. Hope the operation goes well tomorrow.


----------



## downesy (20 Dec 2018)

Thanks fingers crossed


----------



## gaijintendo (20 Dec 2018)

I've noticed an increase in pedestrians who self identify as cyclists/like walking on the green pavement on segregated sections.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Dec 2018)

downesy said:


> Well yesterday's was a belter 2 minutes from home hit a branch tried to correct come off sideways, left leg first broken tibia and fibula and something broke in the kneecap. May give the bike a miss today .
> In good hands operation tomorrow(Fri) maybe home for Christmas not the present I wanted really ho! ho! ho!


Ouch - not a good way to end the year. GWS.

And as nobody else has asked yet - How's the bike ?


----------



## downesy (20 Dec 2018)

Jenkins said:


> Ouch - not a good way to end the year. GWS.
> 
> And as nobody else has asked yet - How's the bike ?


Lol it's all good locked away in the garage a bit of scuffing on the the saddle so my daughter says.


----------



## Arjimlad (21 Dec 2018)

downesy said:


> Well yesterday's was a belter 2 minutes from home hit a branch tried to correct come off sideways, left leg first broken tibia and fibula and something broke in the kneecap. May give the bike a miss today .
> In good hands operation tomorrow(Fri) maybe home for Christmas not the present I wanted really ho! ho! ho!



May give the bike a miss today ??  Get well soon !


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Dec 2018)

downesy said:


> Well yesterday's was a belter 2 minutes from home hit a branch tried to correct come off sideways, left leg first broken tibia and fibula and something broke in the kneecap. May give the bike a miss today .
> In good hands operation tomorrow(Fri) maybe home for Christmas not the present I wanted really ho! ho! ho!


How did you get the last few yards home? Hop with your bike on your shoulder?
GWS, though an injury like that will take a while to heal!!


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Dec 2018)

With only a few commutes recently, due to stuff (and occasional laziness..and late finished expected due to Christmas business) I rode in yesterday on my usual 12.5 mile lunchtime route. I like riding in on Thursdays as it's roast beef day in our canteen. 
Meal Deal is beef, Yorkshire Pud, veg and a tea for £1.70 

Finished work at 00:45, just as the rain started.It was hammering down & I got absolutely soaked. The waterproofs were fine, but the rain was running in the neck-hole and out of my trouser legs by the time I got home 50 minutes later!
Still, skin's waterproof, eh  At least the rain was warmish.

Two more shifts till Santa, so I might ride in on Sunday.


----------



## Sixmile (21 Dec 2018)

One new years eve 2017 resolution complete! Today's ride in means that I've cycled more to work than driven this month. All other months were the same. The highest percentage of cycle commutes was 92% of journeys in May. The lowest looks to be this month at 53%.

Next resolution to hunt now is the mileage one. I aimed to beat last years total of 5011 miles. Currently sitting on 4980 with no commutes left so I'm going to have to do something I never do in December, go for a leisurely ride or two!


----------



## Sixmile (21 Dec 2018)

I just remembered amongst all the NYE resolutions that I'd a minor altercation this morning.

I was approaching a roundabout that I ride through every day. I approach on the lane allowing to go forward or right.




The car that is now alongside me, is in the left turn lane. No problem, until Mr VW decides that you can go on straight from the left turn and squeezes me into the middle of the straight ahead exit. You can just catch his tail end here.



He glares out the window as if I should be happy about it. I tell him he was in the left turn lane to which he puts down the window, points at me a bit and tell me that 'no, you're in the wrong, you can only turn right'. I suggest that we go back and look at it, to which he drives away off on his merry way. Least it'll make him look next time he's at that junction.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (21 Dec 2018)

Last commute of this year, and I get that rare beast, a tailwind both ways


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Dec 2018)

downesy said:


> Well yesterday's was a belter 2 minutes from home hit a branch tried to correct come off sideways, left leg first broken tibia and fibula and something broke in the kneecap. May give the bike a miss today .
> In good hands operation tomorrow(Fri) maybe home for Christmas not the present I wanted really ho! ho! ho!


Ouch!! 

I hope the operation has gone smoothly and you'll heal quickly.


----------



## skudupnorth (21 Dec 2018)

Not the last commute of the year ! Should be riding up to and through the holidays


----------



## skudupnorth (23 Dec 2018)

Aweful ride home ! P fairy managed to sneak a shard of glass past the green puncture proof lining on my new Schwalbes on the normally wonderful cycle route I use. Bike was full of crud, it was raining and I forgot my protective gloves ! Tube changed but pump is definitely on its last legs so only put enough pressure to limp home, it really makes you think why did I not drive in this morning !


----------



## Jenkins (24 Dec 2018)

This morning, 06:40 passing the local butcher's shop and there's already three customers inside being served!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Dec 2018)

Extended commute this morning. left the house at 5:30 and didn't have a car overtake me until I'd done 6 miles. In all I don't think more than 10 cars came by me on the whole ride.

Went by Fosse Park at about 8:00 and it was rammed was rather pleased to be heading into work when I saw that.


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Dec 2018)

Even on Christmas Eve... got a nasty surprise from this cheeky waste haulier passing too close this morning. 

Hope everyone has a great Christmas.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Dec 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> Even on Christmas Eve... got a nasty surprise from this cheeky waste haulier passing too close this morning.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 443713



That's awful. One day he'll kill someone if that's the sport he's into.


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> That's awful. One day he'll kill someone if that's the sport he's into.


Hence the report going into the police & footage uploaded. The footage seems to show (and it felt to me like) he actually veered closer to me as he passed.


----------



## skudupnorth (25 Dec 2018)

Did not ride into work today, slummed it in the car to sort these critters out.
Happy Christmas everyone


----------



## skudupnorth (27 Dec 2018)

Nice misty ride in today


----------



## biggs682 (27 Dec 2018)

Had a p visit when i went to ride home lunchtime 
So had to part walk home and swap bikes for this afternoons commute 
Good job i have a spare bike or two


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Dec 2018)

Probably my last commute of 2018. I'm in on New Year's Eve, but don't fancy dodging the drunks if I finish at my usual stupid o'clock.

Today was my usual 12.5 miles each way, with a road closure sign that, I must confess, flumoxxed me for a while!







I think it means 9th to the 12th of January 19... But, maybe not 
I'll keep an eye out as it is on my route (bike and car) 






Quite a heavy backpack on the commute home.. I can't resist a bargain. £2 the lot 


Happy New Year, folks, see you on the other side of the fireworks.


----------



## skudupnorth (31 Dec 2018)

Last commute of 2018 done, Happy New Year everyone and let’s have a safe 2019


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (31 Dec 2018)

Well a head wind all the way home, but lovely to cycle in daylight again, as I finished early!


----------



## ianrauk (31 Dec 2018)

Last commute of the year for me also.
Lovely quiet roads this morning and this afternoon. Back on it on Thursday.


----------



## subaqua (31 Dec 2018)

Not a commute , but went to Tesco on bike so last ride of year . Back to proper commute from 07:00 on Wednesday . That 6:15 alarm is going to hurt


----------



## cosmicbike (31 Dec 2018)

Last ride in this morning, still warm but that's going to change for my nights. Final commute home in a few hours. Some stats:

2751 miles commuting, total of 262 rides which means 131 work days by bike.


----------



## Jenkins (31 Dec 2018)

Another with the final commute of the year - pitch black at 6am when I left for work and not much brighter at 2pm when I finished work. Little treat from Lidl on the way home - reduced to 45p each!


----------



## 13 rider (31 Dec 2018)

4826 miles in 212 days commuting . Missed 1 day due to proper icy conditions but otherwise managed everyday


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Dec 2018)

Just done a tally up, 222 days of commuting (didn't miss a day ) and did just over 11,000 miles


----------



## Arjimlad (2 Jan 2019)

Why did I bother changing to Marathon Winter studded tyres last night when the roads are very dry?

Paranoia?!


----------



## bonker (2 Jan 2019)

Eerily quiet of cars on the roads today but still a similar number of bikes. The CS7 through Tooting and Balham was almost pleasant.


----------



## subaqua (2 Jan 2019)

Was quiet this morning , cars and bikes . I guess 7th when almost everybody will be back will be the interesting day.


----------



## FlatSpinMan (2 Jan 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Just done a tally up, 222 days of commuting (didn't miss a day ) and did just over 11,000 miles


Good lord! That’s an unholy figure,m an di thought I commuted a lot. I’ve never added mine up but don’t it’ll be anywhere near that due to summer holidays etc. It sure feels like it though when it’s the height of winter, deep in the middle of a term. 
Anyway, hats off for a very impressive achievement in the field of persistence, if not actual stubbornness.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jan 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Why did I bother changing to Marathon Winter studded tyres last night when the roads are very dry?
> 
> Paranoia?!



You need to get a set of spare wheels so you can quickly switch. After a winter of doing that you will then realise you need to get a specific bike just for winter


----------



## Arjimlad (2 Jan 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You need to get a set of spare wheels so you can quickly switch. After a winter of doing that you will then realise you need to get a specific bike just for winter



I have a spare front wheel - just switch the back tyres over - maybe a spare back wheel with cassette is a good plan ! This is all on my Giant revolt which is the go-to commuter/family rides/rough duties machine.


----------



## confusedcyclist (2 Jan 2019)

Roads very quiet, shame it will be back to normal on Monday. 



Supersuperleeds said:


> You need to get a set of spare wheels so you can quickly switch. After a winter of doing that you will then realise you need to get a specific bike just for winter


I've been riding marathon winter's since October. You just get used to it. I'm not so sure why people fuss about maintaining average speeds so much. Underlying fitness is still there, even if top speed isn't.


----------



## confusedcyclist (2 Jan 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> I have a spare front wheel - just switch the back tyres over - maybe a spare back wheel with cassette is a good plan ! This is all on my Giant revolt which is the go-to commuter/family rides/rough duties machine.



Nah, stick with one cassette. Two reasons, it takes seconds to whip one off with the tool to hand. Otherwise you'll have twice as many cassettes to keep clean and when one wears predominantly with more use than the other, you'll get skipping on the less worn cassette (unless you religiously check for wear and replace chains).

Better yet, just run winter tyres all autumn/winter until the last frost. Much less faffing!


----------



## JhnBssll (2 Jan 2019)

First commute of the year done. A pleasant but cold Suffolk morning, 3 degrees when I left the house. 4 degrees and unforecast rain on the way home this evening which was an unexpected delight. Its due to be colder tomorrow morning, might be thick glove weather  I expect I'll be wearing a different pair of shoes too as todays will no-doubt still be wet


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (2 Jan 2019)

I actually enjoyed the ride today, going in, this was only the second journey in 60,000 miles of commuting where I did not stop once! For Cambridge where they love traffic lights , its quite a feat!


----------



## hennbell (2 Jan 2019)

First ride to work of the new year and the weather is outstanding, zero degrees with a heavy tail wind, just 24 hour before it was - 30 C .


----------



## Arjimlad (2 Jan 2019)

Why wait for the clear gap in oncoming traffic when you can slowly squeeze past if the car coming the other way gets right over ? !


----------



## Slick (2 Jan 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Why wait for the clear gap in oncoming traffic when you can slowly squeeze past if the car coming the other way gets right over ? !
> 
> View attachment 445384


Took me a few seconds to work out exactly what I was looking at but it really shouldn't have as I see it often enough, unfortunately.


----------



## JhnBssll (2 Jan 2019)

I had a similar experience a few weeks ago, overtaken by a tiny Ford Ka being driven by a young lady at the crest of a hill on a blind bend. Nothing coming the other way but had I twisted my elbow out a few degrees it would have snagged on her wing mirror. If she'd waited 10 seconds there was a clear straight road waiting for her.

I was unimpressed


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Jan 2019)

What was really odd was the mahoosive gap behind the Volvo SUV coming the other way. The Golf driver passing me in the picture tailgated me for a short while before creeping past so would have been able to see the opportunity to overtake safely if she'd been able to focus her attention a bit further up the road. Not very confident driving and hazardous for me & for others so I have reported it - and the Police have just confirmed that they agree it is an unacceptable standard of driving & are sending a letter of advice.


----------



## dhd.evans (3 Jan 2019)

Hard, slow and generally unfit commute. 

I have put on at least a stone over the Crimbo break...


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jan 2019)

Thought I'd tot up mine too

224 days commuting, 6312 miles
53 rainy commutes (31 for 2017)


----------



## confusedcyclist (3 Jan 2019)

Hurrah, new year, new deliberate close pass and ranting about road tax, farking simpleton.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8b4LSvOV84E


----------



## straas (3 Jan 2019)

confusedcyclist said:


> Hurrah, new year, new deliberate close pass and ranting about road tax, farking simpleton.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8b4LSvOV84E





That looks seriously close! definitely report to police


----------



## roubaixtuesday (3 Jan 2019)

Believed the weather forecast of -4C this morning. My commute has a couple of really nasty permanently waterlogged sections on a main road which ice up lethally, so I decided to go for the MTB, newly equipped with ice spiker tyres, and togged up an extra layer for the cold.

Big mistake.

No ice or frost at all, roads mainly completely dry after a rain free holiday, succeeded only in adding 10 minutes to my usual time, getting a headache from the spectacularly loud noise, and overheating.

Ah well, good for the fitness I guess.


----------



## straas (3 Jan 2019)

Yeah, I don't understand the lack of ice? Thermometer said -2 but there wasn't even a skin of ice on the plant pots outside.

I generally use the plant pots as a gauge, it it's below 1 and they're frozen I stick to the roads.


----------



## confusedcyclist (3 Jan 2019)

straas said:


> That looks seriously close! definitely report to police



I have just called 101, public order offence and dangerous driving. Apparently the driver didn't "give a fark" about being filmed, we'll see if that attitude changes with a few points, increased insurance premiums and a fine for a public order offence.

Annoying that WYP are still not using nextbase so looks like I need to make a special trip down the station.


----------



## dhd.evans (3 Jan 2019)

confusedcyclist said:


> I have just called 101, public order offence and dangerous driving. Apparently the driver didn't "give a fark" about being filmed, we'll see if that attitude changes with a few points, increased insurance premiums and a fine for a public order offence.
> 
> Annoying that WYP are still not using nextbase so looks like I need to make a special trip down the station.



Couldn't catch the exchange, what was the knuckle-dragger saying?


----------



## kingrollo (3 Jan 2019)

confusedcyclist said:


> I have just called 101, public order offence and dangerous driving. Apparently the driver didn't "give a fark" about being filmed, we'll see if that attitude changes with a few points, increased insurance premiums and a fine for a public order offence.
> 
> Annoying that WYP are still not using nextbase so looks like I need to make a special trip down the station.



Depends what u mean by *'use'*. West Mercia police use nextbase - from my conversations with them it would genuinely surprise me if they reviewed any of the footage submitted.


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Jan 2019)

confusedcyclist said:


> I have just called 101, public order offence and dangerous driving. Apparently the driver didn't "give a fark" about being filmed, we'll see if that attitude changes with a few points, increased insurance premiums and a fine for a public order offence.
> 
> Annoying that WYP are still not using nextbase so looks like I need to make a special trip down the station.



That's a PITA - I can upload mine in minutes on the local force's website. I think/hope it is still worth your while reporting this dangerous twerp anyway.


----------



## confusedcyclist (3 Jan 2019)

kingrollo said:


> Depends what u mean by *'use'*. West Mercia police use nextbase - from my conversations with them it would genuinely surprise me if they reviewed any of the footage submitted.


That was a worry of mine when the system was first announced. West Yorkshire Police were great about my last incident. They were prepared to prosecute... but it involved two separate trips to the police station, one of which could have been entirely avoided as I told to drop by, but was then asked to make an appointment and sent away to come back two days later! I know better this time around, so it should just be one trip, which I can tack on to another errand.


----------



## palinurus (3 Jan 2019)

Relatively low mileage last year- wasn't in the office as much as usual for various reasons, 3663 miles
21 rainy commutes (only commutes where I get proper wet count)
2 days with falling snow
4 total snow days

84 commutes on fixed
90 on Surly Pacer
7 on 'cross bike (6 icy/ snowy commutes and one off-road commute in the summer)
1 on Elephant bike

Sunset is at 4:05 in London this Friday WERE GETTING THERE farkERS


----------



## confusedcyclist (3 Jan 2019)

palinurus said:


> 90 on Surly Pacer



How'd you like you're pacer, I was considering getting one at some point.


----------



## palinurus (3 Jan 2019)

confusedcyclist said:


> How'd you like you're pacer, I was considering getting one at some point.


 
It's good. I've had it a while, I originally saw the frame in the LBS and considered asking them to build something up with it, then later the LBS built it up and had it on display and I thought about it, then it disappeared. A considerable time later I wanted a bike for commuting/ day rides and they suggested the Pacer- they still had it hidden away somewhere. Got a good deal on it because they were having trouble shifting it. I like it, mine's all Tiagra, fairly basic wheels (I'll upgrade but the original wheels are still fine), it's a triple- that's just how they built it and I haven't changed it yet. Tyre size might be a bit limited with mudguards on, 25s will fit, haven't actually tried a 28 yet- looks like it will be tight. It's possible some Pacer frames have more clearance. I've used it for commuting, day rides, touring (towing a Bob Yak- I don't have a rack and would need P-clips to fit)


----------



## confusedcyclist (3 Jan 2019)

Yes I think it was the lack of eyelets for a rack that put me off at first glance, in the end I went for a custom disc trucker build from odds and ends on the ebay, but following some sizing trouble and neck pain later swapped out the straggler frameset, which is now my main ride.

The new Pacer model comes with the new 105, if I find a frame for the right price, I could be tempted to replicate the stock build, with a few personal tweaks and some quality wheels.


----------



## ukoldschool (4 Jan 2019)

bejeezus it was cold this morning...


----------



## Sixmile (4 Jan 2019)

First commute (and ride) of 2019 and as Tony would say, it was GRRRRRREAT! Dry, mild and very light traffic. 

I took the road bike to work, which I've never ridden in January before, normally it's the hybrid only this time of year but I'm making the most of the current conditions.


----------



## Johnno260 (4 Jan 2019)

Did my partial commute, but I wasn't allowed to enter the road where I work, Range Rover has hit and killed a pedestrian.

Range Rover was on the wrong side of the road, and it's a sharp corner, all I can think of is they over cooked the corner.. either way not a nice thing to witness, the police handled it well, even the idiots filming the poor guy, if I had been an officer I would've taken all their phones.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (4 Jan 2019)

Bloody freezing!


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jan 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Bloody freezing!



Cold over in Poshshire as well , we have been spoilt in last couple of week's
Had nice rosy cheeks by the end of 4 miles


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jan 2019)

Just back from my first commute of 2019.. 
Usual 12.5 each way, a darn sight colder at lunchtime heading in than it was at midnight coming home!


----------



## skudupnorth (6 Jan 2019)

Commuting over the Christmas period has been fantastic with hardly any traffic but that will no doubt change tomorrow ! So glad I only have a few road miles on my commute and the rest is on NCN 55


----------



## Randombiker9 (6 Jan 2019)

how do you guys upload when it say uploads not available?


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jan 2019)

Shared foot & cycle path has gone back to being chaotic as the school kids have gone back today 
They do make good slalom gates though


----------



## C R (7 Jan 2019)

First commute of the year. Nothing to report, which is good.


----------



## Bazzer (7 Jan 2019)

First commute of the year. This morning no change from 2018. Usual car RLJers and drivers with no lights. (It's currently dark between 5.30 and 6.30 you nobs!). A cyclist with lights and hi viz jacket though didn't do cyclists generally any favours by RLJing at least two sets of lights before he went a different way to me.
The ride home was bloody hard work and wet. The wind which had been absent in the morning was strong, gusting and largely in my face for most of the miles. And for those it wasn't, it was side on, which made for "interesting" riding, particularly on a couple of unsheltered roads. Throw into the mix rain for for the first 10 miles or so and it was a soggy me and dirty bike which arrived home.


----------



## Randombiker9 (7 Jan 2019)

Driver told me to "move out the way during a roundabout " on way back. Never had that saying before. When he overtook closely afterwards i noticed he has two number plates. (one the ussuall kind other one right above ussuall place red and white) on the back. Also why is it the time when my bike camera suddenly turns off (which is kind of probably my fault for not realizing the memory was full) So annyoingly didn't catch it on my recording. Seems odd to have two different number plates (it's not the exact same number either). Is this weird or is their a reason some cars have two number plates on the back?


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jan 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> Driver told me to "move out the way during a roundabout " on way back. Never had that saying before. When he overtook closely afterwards i noticed he has two number plates. (one the ussuall kind other one right above ussuall place red and white) on the back. Also why is it the time when my bike camera suddenly turns off (which is kind of probably my fault for not realizing the memory was full) So annyoingly didn't catch it on my recording. Seems odd to have two different number plates (it's not the exact same number either). Is this weird or is their a reason some cars have two number plates on the back?


Sounds like a trade plate for a car dealer.


----------



## ukoldschool (8 Jan 2019)

horrible in your face headwind today at both ends of the commute... horrible leg workout!


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jan 2019)

It's not so bad down here in the balmy SE of that there Londinium. Even got a bit of a sweat on. Helped by a psky headwind. Should be a nice ride home though with that little helping hand. 
Yesterday was busy traffic due to schools being back, but today was a bit mental. Complete gridlock in places. Why oh why are so many car drivers happy just to sit in their boxes going nowhere?


----------



## C R (8 Jan 2019)

Yesterday a colleague and I were cycling back down a shared path. We saw a cyclist coming towards us, so we single filed on our left, but the other cyclist just came straight at us on their right, and we had to swerve around.

Both my colleague and I were quite surprised by the behaviour, isn't one supposed to ride on their left, even in cycle and shared paths?


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jan 2019)

C R said:


> Yesterday a colleague and I were cycling back down a shared path. We saw a cyclist coming towards us, so we single filed on our left, but the other cyclist just came straight at us on their right, and we had to swerve around.
> 
> Both my colleague and I were quite surprised by the behaviour, isn't one supposed to ride on their left, even in cycle and shared paths?




Of course, but there's ignorant knobs everywhere.


----------



## Sixmile (8 Jan 2019)

A pleasant 6 degrees this morning with a tail wind pushing me along so no complaints here. The roads are still relatively light traffic wise and dry, which is simply fantastic.


----------



## overmind (8 Jan 2019)

C R said:


> Yesterday a colleague and I were cycling back down a shared path. We saw a cyclist coming towards us, so we single filed on our left, but the other cyclist just came straight at us on their right, and we had to swerve around.
> 
> Both my colleague and I were quite surprised by the behaviour, isn't one supposed to ride on their left, even in cycle and shared paths?



In the last year or so I have started to use hand signals when there is an approaching pedestrian or cyclist. From about 20 metres or so I signal. I find it works quite well. An earlier decision leads to a much easier pass.


----------



## C R (8 Jan 2019)

overmind said:


> In the last year or so I have started to use hand signals when there is an approaching pedestrian or cyclist. From about 20 metres or so I signal. I find it works quite well. An earlier decision leads to a much easier pass.


But how would hand signals help? The other cyclist was coming at us in our lane, so to speak, when there was no obstruction in theirs.


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Jan 2019)

Unduly hesitant lady driving behind me along the lanes for over five minutes today, despite oodles of clear wide road ahead. You just know the drivers behind her will be losing their patience. I had to wave her past at a safe place.


----------



## lazybloke (8 Jan 2019)

Despite the favourable tailwind, yesterday's commute home (first of 2019) was exhausting. I blame a combination of Xmas gluttony and a persistent cold.

But an uneventful ride. Could do with more of those.


----------



## dhd.evans (8 Jan 2019)

11c yesterday, 4c today. Wasn't sure what to wear so just put on a leotard and woolly cap.


----------



## JhnBssll (8 Jan 2019)

Head wind on the way in this morning which was a bit of a drag. It had dropped a bit by home time and started raining 2 mins in to the journey so I picked up the pace and managed a host of PR's, seems my commuter is my fastest bike at the moment


----------



## skudupnorth (8 Jan 2019)

Cracking commute today, perfect weather


----------



## C R (9 Jan 2019)

Slightly colder this morning, -3C in the garden apparently. Frost on the grass and the cycle paths, but no ice, so all good, just a bit slower than usual.


----------



## mjr (9 Jan 2019)

C R said:


> But how would hand signals help? The other cyclist was coming at us in our lane, so to speak, when there was no obstruction in theirs.


It makes it clear to the oncoming nobber that you're going to keep left, obeying the Highway Act 1835 s78 ("if any person [...] shall not keep his waggon, cart, or other carriage, or horses, mules, or other beasts of burthen, on the left or near side of the road, for the purpose of allowing such passage; [...] shall in addition to any civil action to which he may make himself liable for every such offence forfeit any sum not exceeding [level 1 on the standard scale]" - apparently 200-year-old law is fine for something as basic as this and not subject to the recent frothing against the part of the same section which makes furious cycling an offence).

Most nobbers will move left once it becomes clear that you won't move right. I ride a bit to the right along some cycleways where it's advantageous not to be on the left edge (usually because there's passing motorists who cross the kerb far too often), but I normally move left when there's an oncoming bike.

Plan B should probably be to slow then stop then brace for impact. A moving bike will usually come off worst if it hits a stopped one. If you're really really really sure then pass on the right, but if the nobber moves left then you've probably broken the law instead...


----------



## Sixmile (9 Jan 2019)

Very cold start to the morning but I got my layers spot on. Not one touch of sweat and I wasn't cold at any point. I listened to the radio on the school run beforehand and heard that there'd been a few crashes (I hope everyone's ok!) on the motorway into the city and right enough, traffic was queued back every which direction. Pure overtaking smug bliss as I left easily 300 cars in my wake.


----------



## skudupnorth (9 Jan 2019)

Another fantastic,crisp and frosty day here,perfect to ride even in shorts ! Just love cycle commuting when its this good


----------



## rivers (9 Jan 2019)

Three days of commuting in a row since being back at work. I've felt a bit lazy over Christmas as I haven't ridden since the 22nd of december due to being in the states and then being ill the week after new year's. But I'm back at it


----------



## gaijintendo (9 Jan 2019)

I took off mm M+ 32s, and fitted Durano 28s over Christmas.

Might as well have bought an ebike! What a difference!


----------



## overmind (9 Jan 2019)

gaijintendo said:


> I took off mm M+ 32s, and fitted Durano 28s over Christmas.
> 
> Might as well have bought an ebike! What a difference!



I like 28s. They are a good compromise between stability (32s are more stable but slower) and speed (25s are faster but more vulnerable to obstructions, e.g. potholes, tramlines etc.)


----------



## DCBassman (9 Jan 2019)

gaijintendo said:


> I took off mm M+ 32s, and fitted Durano 28s over Christmas.





overmind said:


> I like 28s. They are a good compromise between stability (32s are more stable but slower) and speed (25s are faster but more vulnerable to obstructions, e.g. potholes, tramlines etc.)


Although I don't commute, I've gone from 700x23 to 700x25, and now 26x50! To hell with speed, big comfortable City Jets are where it's at!


----------



## skudupnorth (9 Jan 2019)

View from the guided busway this evening


----------



## mjr (9 Jan 2019)

skudupnorth said:


> View from the guided busway this evening


Do the buses only run part-time then? They get very upset about people riding on the Cambridge ones instead of the flooding cycleway next to them.


----------



## skudupnorth (9 Jan 2019)

mjr said:


> Do the buses only run part-time then? They get very upset about people riding on the Cambridge ones instead of the flooding cycleway next to them.


I think they stop running around midnight. The only issue I have riding it in the dark is stealth dog walkers


----------



## straas (10 Jan 2019)

Nearly took a young cat out on the fallowfield loop, it was in the undergrowth and darted out when it heard me - then froze before running off.

Would have to be the point where I had my hand off the front brake...

poor thing looked terrified.


----------



## Arjimlad (10 Jan 2019)

Last night I left work late-ish and as I headed out of the service road, a young woman in a Clio turned into the road entirely on my side of it. She cut the corner off as much as is possible and only just got over out of my way.

I turned back to get her registration (without intending to speak to her) & she wound down her window. She asked if I hadn't seen her waving "sorry".. I said that I was not looking at her hands but trying to avoid the front of her car.

She seemed to think that waving sorry made it all better but I said I wanted her to learn from it and not do it again, which she agreed with. Try saying "sorry" to the coroner ?! 

I haven't reported this because I think it should be a case of lesson learnt but it did give me a bit of a fright as I left work.


----------



## Sixmile (10 Jan 2019)

First 'full' commute for me this year (i.e. leaving from my house to work) and I'm just going to make the most of it. I got a new job on Monday (within same organisation but different duties) and know that I'm not going to be able to cycle commute as much as I have with my current post. I may have to go from 4-5 days commuting and no weekend riding to 1-2 commutes and one bigger weekend ride. On the flip side, the office I'll be based in mostly is 5 miles further away from my current city centre base but can be accessed the whole length on the best greenway in Belfast.


----------



## Randombiker9 (10 Jan 2019)

overmind said:


> In the last year or so I have started to use hand signals when there is an approaching pedestrian or cyclist. From about 20 metres or so I signal. I find it works quite well. An earlier decision leads to a much easier pass.


Erm you have to singal by law


----------



## mjr (10 Jan 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> Erm you have to singal by law


1. You do realise that this is someone approaching oncoming road users who are going in the opposite direction?
2. If so, describe the required signal.
3. And for a bonus, name that law.

People may signal "gold blend" when they see you coming, but it's not required by law(!)


----------



## skudupnorth (10 Jan 2019)

Another good but misty ride today. Had a chat with a fellow commuter along the guided busway part of the route which was nice


----------



## I like Skol (10 Jan 2019)

Fresh crisp trip into work this morning was nice but the ride was slightly marred by a taxi that pulled a u-turn right in front of me. He had no excuse because it was an otherwise clear road free of traffic or parked cars. He got a very, very stern headshake and glare from me!
Ride home in the mist was mild and misty, very atmospheric.

Looking forward to tomorrow now


----------



## Dec66 (10 Jan 2019)

Man down this morning outside the Railway pub in West Wickham, at the traffic calming bit. I was heading the other way and didn't see what happened, just him lying on the floor (conscious but in pain) with four or so people around him, and some big SUV-thing at a weird traffic-blocking angle.

Hope he's OK.


----------



## confusedcyclist (11 Jan 2019)

3 diabolical overtakes... by the same twat in a 5-series. I should have just hung back after the second attempt on my life but progress was slow. I'm going to have to get some basic editing software to upload this footage.


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Jan 2019)

confusedcyclist said:


> 3 diabolical overtakes... by the same twat in a 5-series. I should have just hung back after the second attempt on my life but progress was slow. I'm going to have to get some basic editing software to upload this footage.





I have had some success using OpenShot video editor recently, after Windows Movie Maker is no more.


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Jan 2019)

This experience tonight left me shaken. 

I have reported it to the police straight away.


----------



## Bazzer (11 Jan 2019)

confusedcyclist said:


> 3 diabolical overtakes... by the same twat in a 5-series. I should have just hung back after the second attempt on my life but progress was slow. I'm going to have to get some basic editing software to upload this footage.



I use Filmora Wondershare. Free and really easy to cut clips down for (say) reporting to the police.


----------



## dhd.evans (14 Jan 2019)

I fell off on Friday night. Tyres have been twitchy for about 10 days, put off swapping them.

Coming off a roundabout into adverse camber and just decked it. Bike tape is a bit dinged, my jacket and trousers got a little torn (now sewn up) and i have roadrash and dented pride.

Worst part was the beer in my bag split open


----------



## Threevok (14 Jan 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> I fell off on Friday night. Tyres have been twitchy for about 10 days, put off swapping them.
> 
> Coming off a roundabout into adverse camber and just decked it. Bike tape is a bit dinged, my jacket and trousers got a little torn (now sewn up) and i have roadrash and dented pride.
> 
> Worst part was the beer in my bag split open



Glad you're OK

Sorry to hear about the jacket

Even sorrier about the beer


----------



## ukoldschool (14 Jan 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> Worst part was the beer in my bag split open



 Spilt Beer!!!


----------



## confusedcyclist (14 Jan 2019)

ukoldschool said:


> Spilt Beer!!!


No laughing matter!


----------



## Dec66 (14 Jan 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> Worst part was the beer in my bag split open



A tragedy, and no mistake.

Please accept my heartfelt condolences.

14 days into Dry January, but still I share your loss.


----------



## Sixmile (14 Jan 2019)

I know I must try and leave earlier but.. isn't it great to have daylight again at 8:30am on the morning commute and sitting here after 4pm, I can still see the light of day. Hang in there folks, the days are lengthening by about 3 minutes every day!


----------



## Leaway2 (14 Jan 2019)

It was light enough to turn the lights off mid commute this morning. Oh Joy.


----------



## Randombiker9 (14 Jan 2019)

stupid ped saying to get off the road self-gratification artist . (Weird how it automatically corrects to something else). It's bad enough when cars close park. Why can't pedestrians keep their opionion or stupid comment to themselves.and how does that even relate to cycling?


----------



## Randombiker9 (14 Jan 2019)

Why is there a swear filter on here?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (14 Jan 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> Why is there a swear filter on here?



Flucked if I know.


----------



## dhd.evans (15 Jan 2019)

Almost SMIDSY'd (rather coarse language, apologies!):



According to driver i am "hard to see" and she "heard me shouting" yet drove off. Luckily the twanger works across the road from me so she got a verbal grapeshot from me and i've given her a printed flyer with the link to the video.


----------



## clf (15 Jan 2019)

Leaway2 said:


> It was light enough to turn the lights off mid commute this morning. Oh Joy.



Mine are on all year round, anytime I'm on a bike, but I also drive a Volvo


----------



## KneesUp (15 Jan 2019)

Got off and walked a small section today so I could look at the waxwings. Discovered that the small Olympus binoculars that have been bouncing around most bags I've owned for over a decade no longer focus, which was at the same time disappointing and hardly surprising!


----------



## skudupnorth (15 Jan 2019)

Another good one this morning and even had courtious drivers !! Lighter evenings are coming as well so all is good !


----------



## Arjimlad (15 Jan 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> Almost SMIDSY'd:
> 
> 
> 
> According to driver i am "hard to see" and she "heard me shouting" yet drove off. Luckily the twanger works across the road from me so she got a verbal grapeshot from me and i've given her a printed flyer with the link to the video.





How very rude! (PS a warning about the language in the video might be appropriate)


----------



## dhd.evans (15 Jan 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> How very rude! (PS a warning about the language in the video might be appropriate)



I forgot that Latin is a dying language, apologies!


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 Jan 2019)

Stopped at a set of temporary lights in the countryside near Prestbury this morning and was dismayed to see a passenger in an Astra (with big bore exhaust) open her door and carefully place a paper Costa cup on the floor while waiting for the lights to change. I thought better of remonstrating as you never know what response you get particularly from a chaved up hatch back, but it does make me angry, just use a fecking bin!  Rant over...


----------



## Arjimlad (15 Jan 2019)

I hoped this bus driver would give way to me approaching from her right (with a car up my bum) but I expected her to simply pull out anyway. All that was missing was a two-fingered salute, I suppose it was otiose in any event as the driving was self-explanatory. 

Wear hi-vis they said, be seen be safe they said..


----------



## skudupnorth (15 Jan 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> I hoped this bus driver would give way to me approaching from her right (with a car up my bum) but I expected her to simply pull out anyway. All that was missing was a two-fingered salute, I suppose it was otiose in any event as the driving was self-explanatory.
> 
> Wear hi-vis they said, be seen be safe they said..
> 
> View attachment 447274


Finding some “ professional “ drivers are becoming the biggest law breakers on the road. I’ve even seen a bus run a red light when mine have gone full on green. 
Fully agree on the hi-biz, it’s a big waste of space and just makes you an easier target to see or in your case, not to see


----------



## Arjimlad (15 Jan 2019)

Thankfully this chap was paying close attention or I'd have been biffed from behind!


----------



## Bazzer (16 Jan 2019)

Showery ride in and it is looking like a wet ride home too.
Why do people not check what the lights on their bike look like from the point of view of other road users? This morning I could see ahead of me what appeared to be a cyclist with their rear light on the seat post or seat. It was bright enough when visible, but seemed to have an irregular flash; several seconds of darkness followed by either a single "flash" or something which lasted a little longer, before disappearing again. As I drew level to overtake the rider, the reason for the irregular "flashes" became clear. There was a constant on seat post post light just below the saddle, but someone had thought it a good idea to fit a ass saver lower down the seat post.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jan 2019)

Nice Birthday commute in on the old faithful Marin after giving the drive train an overhaul that has taken me ages for some stupid reason .

Anyway bike changed gear a lot smoother this morning so that's good 

I suppose i ought to clean the rest of the bike now


----------



## Sixmile (16 Jan 2019)

A few degrees colder this morning and I definitely felt it. Also, the conditions reminded me how much I dislike riding the roadbike through the city when it's cold, wet and slippery. I really need to get back on the hybrid.


----------



## Sixmile (16 Jan 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> I hoped this bus driver would give way to me approaching from her right (with a car up my bum) but I expected her to simply pull out anyway. All that was missing was a two-fingered salute, I suppose it was otiose in any event as the driving was self-explanatory.
> 
> Wear hi-vis they said, be seen be safe they said..
> 
> View attachment 447274



Is that a cycle lane around the roundabout? I've never seen a roundabout layout like that before.


----------



## Arjimlad (16 Jan 2019)

Sixmile said:


> Is that a cycle lane around the roundabout? I've never seen a roundabout layout like that before.



No, there's a bit of paint across the zebra crossing though.


----------



## dhd.evans (16 Jan 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> Almost SMIDSY'd (rather coarse language, apologies!):
> 
> 
> 
> According to driver i am "hard to see" and she "heard me shouting" yet drove off. Luckily the twanger works across the road from me so she got a verbal grapeshot from me and i've given her a printed flyer with the link to the video.




The driver took umbrage with me letting her know her driving was less than acceptable and has filed a YouTube complaint!

Petty things...


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jan 2019)

Well that was a vile commute in this morning. Cold, ice cold rain, strong headwind and far too much school traffic.
Made for a real old drag of a commute

Rainy commute # 2 for the year.


----------



## mangid (17 Jan 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Well that was a vile commute in this morning. Cold, ice cold rain, strong headwind and far too much school traffic.
> Made for a real old drag of a commute
> 
> Rainy commute # 2 for the year.



It's mornings like that the make the good days so much easier. 

40 minutes of sleet/hail/snow into a brisk NW up here in Cambridge ;-) Took 20 minutes to clean the bike


----------



## Leaway2 (17 Jan 2019)

Icy


----------



## dhd.evans (17 Jan 2019)

Snow on the ground but roads were clear; DCC hadn't bothered to grit any of the cycle paths but i saw a tractor gritter going round the local cemetery.

Priorities!


----------



## straas (17 Jan 2019)

No treatment of the "flagship" cycle lanes in manchester - saw two people hit the deck near the whitworth and have heard reports of numerous others.


----------



## Threevok (17 Jan 2019)

Not quite as icy as we were led to believe

Although the fire station hill climb was very treacherous, so it was worth swapping the bikes over

I did my best time on this climb for a while, despite me being on a single-speed with huge studded tyres


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jan 2019)

Icy in places in Leicester especially the cycle paths, even spun the rear ice tyre this morning, way too much power going through my legs


----------



## ukoldschool (17 Jan 2019)

In your face horizontal snow this morning, oh and a head wind as well


----------



## MichaelO (17 Jan 2019)

....just hoping for a payback tailwind home tonight. Hail hurts.


----------



## palinurus (17 Jan 2019)

Falling snow for me this morning, and before that a brief period of _very _heavy sleaty rain.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Jan 2019)

Dry, but bitterly cold in the wind this morning. No ice thanks to overnight cloud keeping the temperature just above freezing. 
Just been out to the shed to make sure the Voodoo 29er is ready for tomorrow's 6am start to the commute with -4°C forecast for overnight


----------



## skudupnorth (17 Jan 2019)

Another perfect day to ride to work


----------



## ukoldschool (18 Jan 2019)

Icy today! brrrrr

had a close pass as well from a Citroen people carrier mum mobile, close enough to knock on the window


----------



## dhd.evans (18 Jan 2019)

-2, suited up with double longs and bib longs, double buff and cap, SealSkinz Gauntlets having been toasting on the radiator, all toasty and warm and raring to go.

...

Flat tyre.

...

Well, FML.


----------



## ManiaMuse (18 Jan 2019)

Pinged the side of a car with a stone fired at quite some velocity by my rear wheel this morning (probably from the salt/gritting last night). Made a nice thwack sound.

The driver wanted me to stop but I was having none of it and just rode off. While I agree stone chips are annoying (had to get the front windscreen of my car replaced last year because of a stone chip) it was not like I intended to fire a stone at their car. shoot happens.


----------



## palinurus (18 Jan 2019)

If I leave today at 4 pm (no reason why not so far), I'll get home when it's just getting dusky.


----------



## palinurus (18 Jan 2019)

Was cold this morning but noticed last night the roads were pretty dry, no ice around except the odd puddle.


----------



## Arjimlad (18 Jan 2019)

ManiaMuse said:


> Pinged the side of a car with a stone fired at quite some velocity by my rear wheel this morning (probably from the salt/gritting last night). Made a nice thwack sound.
> 
> The driver wanted me to stop but I was having none of it and just rode off. While I agree stone chips are annoying (had to get the front windscreen of my car replaced last year because of a stone chip) it was not like I intended to fire a stone at their car. shoot happens.



I'd have been tempted to see how the driver could possibly hold you negligent for that (depending on how aggressive he/she seemed though !)


----------



## skudupnorth (18 Jan 2019)

Snowing in Bolton..............could be an icky ride home


----------



## roubaixtuesday (18 Jan 2019)

Constant driving sleet all the way home. Luverly.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (18 Jan 2019)

A tad chilly this morning and if I'm lucky it's going to be sleeting on the way home. Brilliant.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (18 Jan 2019)

Puncture on way home
That’s 2 this year already

It’s trying to get tyre on when your fingers are frozen certainly sorts the men from the boys!


----------



## gaijintendo (18 Jan 2019)

I was sure I had brain freeze on the way home until I took my helmet off, and realised I had put it over my cap with the brim up, and fastened it painfully to my head.


----------



## Jenkins (18 Jan 2019)

Not too bad at -2°C at 6am, but I really should have gone with thernals under the Ronhillls. Yesterday's wind & sun had dried the roads so no ice and very little wind meant that the Voodoo wasn't really needed, but it enabled a little bit of off roading on the way home for fun.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jan 2019)

I've not done my 12.5 mile commute for the last few weeks, due to stuff going on.
I was due to ride in last Thursday, but the midnightish temperature was reckoned to be - 2 to - 3, and my back lanes home would be a bit dodgy as they're never gritted..







I rode through Brackmills industry today and saw this bit of encouragement on the cycle path.
Are there any others around?


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jan 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I've not done my 12.5 mile commute for the last few weeks, due to stuff going on.
> I was due to ride in last Thursday, but the midnightish temperature was reckoned to be - 2 to - 3, and my back lanes home would be a bit dodgy as they're never gritted..
> 
> View attachment 447861
> ...



Not seen that or any others


----------



## C R (19 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Not seen that or any others


@Pat "5mph" has mentioned one in Glasgow.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Jan 2019)

C R said:


> @Pat "5mph" has mentioned one in Glasgow.


Yes, we have several cyclist counters here, placed on the NC routes.
Here is me being number 1 for 2019 at my nearest one, 3 miles from home.


----------



## flyingfifi (19 Jan 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Yes, we have several cyclist counters here, placed on the NC routes.
> Here is me being number 1 for 2019 at my nearest one, 3 miles from home.
> View attachment 447888


----------



## I like Skol (20 Jan 2019)

Just ridden home from the night shift. That was hard. No energy, definitely running a set of Friday legs 

It doesn't happen very often so I shouldn't complain. Thankfully it's a nice dry, fresh day. Would have been utterly miserable in the rain.

Try again tonight.....


----------



## I like Skol (20 Jan 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Yes, we have several cyclist counters here, placed on the NC routes.
> Here is me being number 1 for 2019 at my nearest one, 3 miles from home.
> View attachment 447888


It would have been funny if somebody else had whizzed past and clocked up #2 while you were trying to get your camera out


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jan 2019)

Not a commute as such, but I had to ride to work this morning, on a day off, as Amazon delivered my item too soon. It wasn't due until the 25th.
The good thing was that I could reconnoitre the road closure I'll be coping with until September!






At least there's pedestrian access.. Just.


----------



## I like Skol (20 Jan 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Not a commute as such, but I had to ride to work this morning, on a day off, as Amazon delivered my item too soon. It wasn't due until the 25th.
> The good thing was that I could reconnoitre the road closure I'll be coping with until September!
> 
> View attachment 448060
> ...


Looks perfectly rideable to me, just a little hop onto the raised platform and a jump off the other end. Can't see why they closed that....


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Jan 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Not a commute as such, but I had to ride to work this morning, on a day off, as Amazon delivered my item too soon. It wasn't due until the 25th.
> The good thing was that I could reconnoitre the road closure I'll be coping with until September!
> 
> View attachment 448060
> ...



I just learned a new word....I had an obvious incling before googling it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jan 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> I just learned a new word....I had an obvious incling before googling it.



Work or morning would be my guess


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Jan 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Work or morning would be my guess



Cheeky, I like it.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jan 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Looks perfectly rideable to me, just a little hop onto the raised platform and a jump off the other end. Can't see why they closed that....


The raised platform is, I think, just to get the heavy machinery to the railway bridge 50 yards further up the lane. They're raising the span to accommodate electric cabling and stuff.

I'll have to use the mtb to jump both


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jan 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Not a commute as such, but I had to ride to work this morning, on a day off, as Amazon delivered my item too soon. It wasn't due until the 25th.
> The good thing was that I could reconnoitre the road closure I'll be coping with until September!
> 
> View attachment 448060
> ...



Is that outside Weetabix @PeteXXX ?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jan 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> The raised platform is, I think, just to get the heavy machinery to the railway bridge 50 yards further up the lane. They're raising the span to accommodate electric cabling and stuff.
> 
> I'll have to use the mtb to jump both



They did that round this way. The road was completely closed for around 6 months as they raised a bridge, after the work was done the electrification got cancelled


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jan 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> They did that round this way. The road was completely closed for around 6 months as they raised a bridge, after the work was done the electrification got cancelled


This one is closed until September!


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Is that outside Weetabix @PeteXXX ?


Yep. On the hill down from the Isham roundabout dash.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jan 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Yep. On the hill down from the Isham roundabout dash.


 So another road closed then


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> So another road closed then


When Finedon Road opened, they shut this one. Apparently, ped access will be kept open all the time, so it's commutable for me.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jan 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> When Finedon Road opened, they shut this one. Apparently, ped access will be kept open all the time, so it's commutable for me.



That's good then


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (20 Jan 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Just ridden home from the night shift. That was hard. No energy, definitely running a set of Friday legs
> 
> It doesn't happen very often so I shouldn't complain. Thankfully it's a nice dry, fresh day. Would have been utterly miserable in the rain.
> 
> Try again tonight.....


Cycling home from nights is either absolutely brilliant or completely exhausting, no middle ground at all. My favourite time is after a late turn, nobody around, nearly deserted streets, just lovely .


----------



## I like Skol (21 Jan 2019)

Incontinentia Buttocks said:


> Cycling home from nights is either absolutely brilliant or completely exhausting, no middle ground at all. My favourite time is after a late turn, nobody around, nearly deserted streets, just lovely .


What a difference a day makes! Absolutely flew home this morning, average speed 17mph. Not bad after a 12hr night.
Thankfully the bad mornings are exceedingly rare.


----------



## Bazzer (21 Jan 2019)

Weird weather this morning. I had hoped to see the blood moon, but that didn't work out. Awoke in the night to rain hammering down and expected a soaking on the ride in, but when I left home there was mist for the first 7 miles or so and it was a tad chilly.


----------



## skudupnorth (21 Jan 2019)

Misty ride in today with only one idiot to bugger the morning up by not seeing my extra bright LED's


----------



## ukoldschool (21 Jan 2019)

BRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jan 2019)

Wowzer! That was cold. A very thick frost this morning. Good thing I doubled up on the sock department. Those Sealskinz socks are a life saver. I looked from my Spesh winter boots this morning but couldn't find them. Must be buried in the garage somewhere.


----------



## Leaway2 (21 Jan 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I rode through Brackmills industry today and saw this bit of encouragement on the cycle path.
> Are there any others around?


There is one on Oxford road, Manchester, it clocked 5000 per day on 12 days last year.


----------



## dhd.evans (21 Jan 2019)

Got bumped by a car this morning who pulled out onto me - claimed SMIDSY and driver got quite upset. Couldn't bring myself to tear them a new one. No real harm, no real foul...


----------



## skudupnorth (21 Jan 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> Got bumped by a car this morning who pulled out onto me - claimed SMIDSY and driver got quite upset. Couldn't bring myself to tear them a new one. No real harm, no real foul...


Ive done that when the driver seems genuine,its not worth making the incident any worse and hopefully they have learned a big lesson.


----------



## skudupnorth (21 Jan 2019)

Leaway2 said:


> There is one on Oxford road, Manchester, it clocked 5000 per day on 12 days last year.
> View attachment 448232


That's a lot of cars not on the road ! Pity some motorists do not realise we are doing them a favour by not drving !!


----------



## Bazzer (21 Jan 2019)

Leaway2 said:


> There is one on Oxford road, Manchester, it clocked 5000 per day on 12 days last year.
> View attachment 448232



That figure doesn't surprise me. Last September I had reason to visit a couple of times the St Mary's etc., hospital complex. Even further out from the City there were loads of cyclists at commuting times.
I have noticed TFGM have taken a different approach on the traffic information board on Liverpool Road, near Barton airfield, or City Airport as it likes to be known. The road can be a bottleneck, particularly at peak periods and as well as warning about increased traffic from football and rugby matches, it commonly say "No congestion reported in the cycle lane." - Which is actually a shared use path, but probably has more cyclists than pedestrians.


----------



## Leaway2 (21 Jan 2019)

Bazzer said:


> That figure doesn't surprise me. Last September I had reason to visit a couple of times the St Mary's etc., hospital complex. Even further out from the City there were loads of cyclists at commuting times.
> I have noticed TFGM have taken a different approach on the traffic information board on Liverpool Road, near Barton airfield, or City Airport as it likes to be known. The road can be a bottleneck, particularly at peak periods and as well as warning about increased traffic from football and rugby matches, it commonly say "No congestion reported in the cycle lane." - Which is actually a shared use path, but probably has more cyclists than pedestrians.


I ride past "city airport"  regularly (I had my 21st birthday party there), but have not seen it. As cyclist, we see it as a positive, motorists may not see it in the same light!


----------



## Bazzer (21 Jan 2019)

Leaway2 said:


> I ride past "city airport"  regularly (I had my 21st birthday party there), but have not seen it. As cyclist, we see it as a positive, motorists may not see it in the same light!



It is on the footpath between Liverpool Road and the lay by where lorries park up.

Edited to add:
https://www.google.com/maps/@53.466...4!1seVztQrhhTfAJwKxS-QNiXQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Leaway2 (21 Jan 2019)

Bazzer said:


> It is on the footpath between Liverpool Road and the lay by where lorries park up.
> 
> Edited to add:
> https://www.google.com/maps/@53.466...4!1seVztQrhhTfAJwKxS-QNiXQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


Never noticed it , But i do always ride down the lay-by.


----------



## bonker (21 Jan 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> I hoped this bus driver would give way to me approaching from her right (with a car up my bum) but I expected her to simply pull out anyway. All that was missing was a two-fingered salute, I suppose it was otiose in any event as the driving was self-explanatory.
> 
> Wear hi-vis they said, be seen be safe they said..
> 
> View attachment 447274


It's just the same in London. The buses are the worse offenders when it comes to respecting the blue lanes ( CS7 at least). Boils down to the training of drivers , or lack of it.
Cold one this morning.


----------



## rivers (21 Jan 2019)

Extra long commute in today as I'm supplying tech support for student assessments at a theatre in town today. All was well, cycling along at speed with traffic, and a cab behind me decides he needs to squeeze in front of me into the small gap between myself and the car in front. He then had to slam on his breaks as traffic stopped. I just kept going


----------



## John_S (21 Jan 2019)

The commutes were nippy today but the roads were dry and so I didn't have any trouble.

However I've seen that there's one of those yellow warnings for ice tomorrow on the Met Office website and so I hope that everyone gets to work & back alright!

John


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (22 Jan 2019)

Chucking it down all night but miraculously stopped 5 minutes after I left. God smiles on the righteous.


----------



## skudupnorth (22 Jan 2019)

It’s dark and it’s snowing


----------



## DCBassman (22 Jan 2019)

A like for the implied intent to cycle come what may, not for the snow!


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jan 2019)

A nice gentle commute on frosty cycle paths this morning .


----------



## mynydd (22 Jan 2019)

lovely puncture in the snow........ the day can only get better


----------



## C R (22 Jan 2019)

mynydd said:


> View attachment 448407
> lovely puncture in the snow........ the day can only get better


A like, but you know what I mean.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (22 Jan 2019)

mynydd said:


> View attachment 448407
> lovely puncture in the snow........ the day can only get better



What bastard luck!


----------



## DCBassman (22 Jan 2019)

mynydd said:


> View attachment 448407
> lovely puncture in the snow........ the day can only get better


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (22 Jan 2019)

I keep thinking about pay day which made the hour ride this morning zip by!

Thinking about money is great 

Lol!


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jan 2019)

It's officially snowing in Poshshire


----------



## Bazzer (22 Jan 2019)

Journey home was a lot quieter than usual. May be the snow showers during the day encouraged people home earlier, or my timing was good? Although not so good as to hit almost every set of lights on red, including some pelicans! 
Feels like it could be a cold one tomorrow.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (22 Jan 2019)

Black ice on the school run. Abandoned. Put the spikes on (Kenda Klondike XT) now so normal service resumes tomorrow.

Forgot to mention a nutty human encounter on the way back from the morning school drop off yesterday: I had slowed to talk to a friend walking in the same direction. Coming towards us, an elderly lady walking her dog started yelling at me, ‘Are you a man or a mouse?’ She spat at me. She was quite clearly very angry about something ‘I’ had done. When I stopped, I saw the realisation that she had mistaken me for someone else wash over her.

Turns out she thought I was her window cleaner! She apologised and tiptoed off. I really want to know if it was a ‘Mills & Boons’ romance with her window cleaner gone wrong. I’m too frightened to ask the fierce little witch though.


----------



## palinurus (22 Jan 2019)

Snow! (falling heavily, but not deep enough on the roads to be a problem)


----------



## Poacher (22 Jan 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Black ice on the school run. Abandoned. Put the spikes on (Kenda Klondike XT) now so normal service resumes tomorrow.
> 
> Forgot to mention a nutty human encounter on the way back from the morning school drop off yesterday: I had slowed to talk to a friend walking in the same direction. Coming towards us, an elderly lady walking her dog started yelling at me, ‘Are you a man or a mouse?’ She spat at me. She was quite clearly very angry about something ‘I’ had done. When I stopped, I saw the realisation that she had mistaken me for someone else wash over her.
> 
> Turns out she thought I was her window cleaner! She apologised and tiptoed off. I really want to know if it was a ‘Mills & Boons’ romance with her window cleaner gone wrong. I’m too frightened to ask the fierce little witch though.


Is there something Accy hasn't told us?


----------



## rivers (22 Jan 2019)

Got angrily beeped at by a motorist and told to move over on a short, fast downhill descent on my way home today. I was cruising at a nice 37mph. The speed limit was 30mph... Not sure what I did wrong


----------



## Heltor Chasca (22 Jan 2019)

rivers said:


> Got angrily beeped at by a motorist and told to move over on a short, fast downhill descent on my way home today. I was cruising at a nice 37mph. The speed limit was 30mph... Not sure what I did wrong



You breathed? Motons don’t like us bicyclists breathing. How dare we.


----------



## steveindenmark (22 Jan 2019)

My commute in the morning will be by car. It is - 7 degrees at the moment. A 20km ride at 4am would not be very enjoyable.


----------



## mynydd (22 Jan 2019)

mynydd said:


> View attachment 448407
> lovely puncture in the snow........ the day can only get better



It didn’t get better..... I fell off on the way home  nothing hurt but pride though


----------



## John_S (22 Jan 2019)

Hi mynydd,

What a crap day and fingers crossed you have a better day tomorrow. Glad that you were unhurt after the fall!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (22 Jan 2019)

Grim absolutely bloody grim
Praying for no puncture as fixing it would hAve been a nightmare

Might be bus tomorrow which would be a shame


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 Jan 2019)

Quite icy commutes the last 3 mornings, I was on 6am starts, lovely, no traffic, studded tyres, the only thing not to like is the getting up in the middle of the night 
Missed the big snow storm today, as I was already at work, all gone now.
Met office says another cold one tomorrow, then mild again with lots of rain.
@mynydd what a day you had: I don't think I would be able to fix a flat when it's so cold.
Mind, last year I had to ride 4 miles without saddle on the ice bike, because the seat post screw snapped: stuff like that only happens when the weather is inclement!


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (23 Jan 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> My commute in the morning will be by car. It is - 7 degrees at the moment. A 20km ride at 4am would not be very enjoyable.


Don't blame you, I set off to work at 1600hrs in very light sleet, 1 mile in it was near blizzard conditions for the rest of the commute, absolutely soaked!
Finished 3hrs early at midnight and the roads were just beginning to ice over, if I'd left on time I'd have been buggered.


----------



## steveindenmark (23 Jan 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Grim absolutely bloody grim
> Praying for no puncture as fixing it would hAve been a nightmare
> 
> Might be bus tomorrow which would be a shame


That is what happened to me yesterday. I back tracked 200m to a bus stop to repair the puncture. I have decided to ride when I get home and skip my commutes until it gets over 5 degrees. It was bone chilling yesterday.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (23 Jan 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> That is what happened to me yesterday. I back tracked 200m to a bus stop to repair the puncture. I have decided to ride when I get home and skip my commutes until it gets over 5 degrees. It was bone chilling yesterday.
> View attachment 448553



That is a good idea!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (23 Jan 2019)

Took the bus!
Luckily they do contactless payments

It’s just too icy and my route via the busway would be very tricky

I just don’t fancy falling off plus I decided this year I wasn’t going to be a martyr to the commute by bike

I just don’t want anything broken


----------



## subaqua (23 Jan 2019)

Cold on the ears. Had to use a hat for first time in a very long time. Not too icy as roads seem to have been de iced. Olympic Park paths were a little jittery


----------



## dhd.evans (23 Jan 2019)

Ruddy hell: -5 this morning in eastern Scotland.

Nippy.


----------



## ukoldschool (23 Jan 2019)

Interesting ride home from the station last night... first time I have ridden in snow, so just took it easy and tried to remember to keep the bike as upright as possible, made it home in one piece, covered in snow but alive 

(p.s. am I a 'proper' commuter now? )


----------



## I like Skol (23 Jan 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> That is what happened to me yesterday. I back tracked 200m to a bus stop to repair the puncture. I have decided to ride when I get home and skip my commutes until it gets over 5 degrees. It was bone chilling yesterday.
> View attachment 448553


Jeez, how much crap have you got strapped to that poor bike?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (23 Jan 2019)

School Run with Kenda Klondike XTs. Love the surety, hate the slow motion. Still deciding about the fizzy butt thing.


----------



## clf (23 Jan 2019)

Cold face this morning, couldn't find a buff, or a suitable hat  Tempted to put spikes on the front this morning, but completely unnecessary in Manchester at the moment.


----------



## steveindenmark (23 Jan 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Jeez, how much crap have you got strapped to that poor bike?


Crap?? 
I wont get through the Transcontinental Race without it.


----------



## chriswoody (23 Jan 2019)

-8 this morning and not much different on the ride home either. No snow here though, just bone chilling cold.

Monday was absolutely stunning though, only -7, but there was hoarfrost over everything and a beautiful sunrise. The world was completely white and the contrast with the blue sky and the blood moon was breathtaking (Or was that just the cold?) 

It's certainly been a cold week for commuting and I've even resorted to putting a hat on.


----------



## Bazzer (23 Jan 2019)

This morning had a couple of buttock clenching moments, such as black ice further along this road in the freezing fog.





Apart from cold toes in the last few miles, I seemed to get the clothing just right. Was lovely and toasty for most of the journey, without being sweaty.

The journey home was strange. The same clothing as the morning made me feel overdressed and whilst it was cool, it certainly wasn't cold. But about 6 miles out from the city, it was as if Frozone from the Incredibles had visited. Within around 200 metres, the cool changed to palpably cold and snow returned to the side of the road. And even in the places where the snow had disappeared, the cold was still there. Still cosy though and no cold toes.


----------



## skudupnorth (23 Jan 2019)

Cold but stunning ride into work this morning


----------



## aferris2 (23 Jan 2019)

Only -2 this morning. Was -4 on Monday and looking to be even lower tomorrow morning. Not intending to chicken out yet. Still 100% for this year. It's got a bit further to go before the temperature matches "The Beast from the East" last year. I recorded -7 on several days then. Still on the road bike. No spikes or anything soft like that (did use the main roads for The Beast though).


----------



## John_S (23 Jan 2019)

I think that I got away fairly lucky compared to some because the temperatures in East Anglia weren't as bad as in other places going by what has been said above. For me it was -3 on the way in and also on the way home and I made it there and back in once piece with no punctures and so that is all good.

However it was a crap day at work and so I was late leaving at about 8pm so I didn't take my longer (but nicer & quieter) normal route home and I rode the most direct as the crow flies route because I wanted to get home as soon as possible. The problem with this is that the direct A-B route is all main roads and whilst in one sense that came with the benefit of gritted roads on the other hand that was also a negative because commuting home later meant that I was a sitting duck for passing gritting lorries and I got hit and pebble dashed by two of them on the way home which is never pleasant.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Jan 2019)

-4 or -5 this morning, I still don't know how to extract the temperature from the Garmin, only had it 5 years 
Left home at 6.30am, the tricky bit is to exit the housing estate: I put the bike out, turn the lights on, engage the brakes then mount it with the aim of never dismounting till I get to work.
Putting a foot down mean slipping, as not only the side road, but also the main road around here have not been gritted.
While I was at work the temperature went up a couple of degrees, so I decided to ride through the park on my way back.
Saw another cyclist almost coming off, a pedestrian warned me the ground was frozen.
Yes, the ice tyres went silent, that means you're riding on ice!
Took to the main road after that, glad the traffic wasn't too bad.
Still in one piece, but almost fell walking across to the local shop.


----------



## I like Skol (24 Jan 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> -4 or -5 this morning, I still don't know how to extract the temperature from the Garmin, only had it 5 years
> Left home at 6.30am, the tricky bit is to exit the housing estate: I put the bike out, turn the lights on, engage the brakes then mount it with the aim of never dismounting till I get to work.
> Putting a foot down mean slipping, as not only the side road, but also the main road around here have not been gritted.
> While I was at work the temperature went up a couple of degrees, so I decided to ride through the park on my way back.
> ...


Hero


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Jan 2019)

Told myself last winter i would not cycle when icy but here I am lol cycling into work. Ice tyres might be the answer but that would also mean another set of wheels and I can`t be assed with that . When you have cat like reflexes it don`t matter


----------



## I like Skol (24 Jan 2019)

MrGrumpy said:


> Told myself last winter i would not cycle when icy but here I am lol cycling into work. Ice tyres might be the answer but that would also mean another set of wheels and I can`t be assed with that . When you have cat like reflexes it don`t matter


Sixth sense, cat like reflexes and awesome skilz. The holy trinity


----------



## Johnno260 (24 Jan 2019)

You guys are braver than I, ice is something I'm not willing to mess with at the mo.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Jan 2019)

Very very very icy this morning in Leicester. I came across a few people who had come off and loads walking down the great central way, all shouting to me to get off my bike, big grin and a thanks whilst pointing out the ice tyres.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Jan 2019)

MrGrumpy said:


> Ice tyres might be the answer but that would also mean another set of wheels


Think outside the box: another bike is what you need


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Jan 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Very very very icy this morning in Leicester. I came across a few people who had come off and loads walking down the great central way, all shouting to me to get off my bike, big grin and a thanks whilst pointing out the ice tyres.


Really, it is safer riding the studded tyres than walking when it's icy.
I worry about cars sliding into me, though.
When the paths are iced up I try to stick on the roads, because my route on the NCN means a lot of stopping and starting to give way, putting your foot down is still hazardous.


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Jan 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Think outside the box: another bike is what you need


 Yep I know its on my radar but after cleaning out my garage I think I need to filter my fleet  . Counted 10 bikes not all mine ! Only 6 are mine


----------



## roubaixtuesday (24 Jan 2019)

On the MTB with ice spiker tyres yesterday and managed to fall off turning at a "T" junction in the evening after all was thawed, for no good reason.

Friendly motorist enquires if it was black ice?

Nay says I, for I am invincible on my ice tyres. Cycle home feeling bruised and foolish only to discover my keys are missing, my bib tights are completely f*cked and my nice proper goretex has a rip on the sleeve

I return to the site of the crash this morning to search, find both keys  and small but very deep pothole, which I think I must have caught front tyre in whilst signalling causing the off.

Now to report the hole and contemplate £££ for new gear. Grrrr.

Back on the road bike this morning which was a *lot* easier!


----------



## palinurus (24 Jan 2019)

Gave the bike a skoosh-down yesterday after work to get rid of the salty goo, put it away.

This morning the steering wouldn't work. The lower headset race appears to have almost no grease left in it, presume water got in there and froze. I turned the bars a few times until it worked well-enough to satisfy me.

Got a good way into my journey before finding out the brake had also frozen up somewhere. Ride fixed so sometimes I barely use the brake.


----------



## KneesUp (24 Jan 2019)

I bought a cadence sensor from Aldi the other day because it was cheap (see thread passim) so I've installed Strava on my phone so I can actually use it.

*Now* I get why a large proportion of fellow cyclists I see accelerate at certain points on the route - it's for Strava segment purposes. Very much enjoyed keeping pace with a chap on a road bike who was slip streaming a bus the entire way through one segment (me on my slick MTB with two panniers). Still wasn't a PB though. I can see how people get in to this.


----------



## I like Skol (24 Jan 2019)

KneesUp said:


> I bought a cadence sensor from Aldi the other day because it was cheap (see thread passim) so I've installed Strava on my phone so I can actually use it.
> 
> *Now* I get why a large proportion of fellow cyclists I see accelerate at certain points on the route - it's for Strava segment purposes. Very much enjoyed keeping pace with a chap on a road bike who was slip streaming a bus the entire way through one segment (me on my slick MTB with two panniers). Still wasn't a PB though. I can see how people get in to this.


Doomed and weak! My superior will power has allowed me to resist Strava (that and the fact I'm not in the least bit interested ).


----------



## Randombiker9 (24 Jan 2019)

skudupnorth said:


> Finding some “ professional “ drivers are becoming the biggest law breakers on the road. I’ve even seen a bus run a red light when mine have gone full on green.
> Fully agree on the hi-biz, it’s a big waste of space and just makes you an easier target to see or in your case, not to see


I also agree with hi-viz. like I used to have a lot of close calls with buses I actually did the other day but now they seem a lot more careful. In my area it’s mostly cars that cause the most close calls with. Even drivers are a lot more aware now


----------



## aferris2 (24 Jan 2019)

Almost dry roads this morning meant that it was actually quite a nice ride in even though the temperature was only -4. Decided to go via the canal so stopped for a couple of pictures. The water in the lock was frozen. Met Office is forecasting an almost tropical +10 tomorrow (with rain in the morning).


----------



## Thomson (24 Jan 2019)

Frosty paths this morning upto the road. Black ice. Getting lighter this morning noticed a difference. In summer I see about 5 different cyclists On my route to work. There’s only one I see he works next to me we both cycle all year round. He’s been at his job for 41 and a half years!


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jan 2019)

Nice slip free ride in this morning just damp under foot but prefer that to ice anyday


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jan 2019)

Cold, wet, grimy, grey and far too much traffic this morning. All in all, a right old yucky commute. 
3rd wet commute of the year.


----------



## straas (25 Jan 2019)

The advantage of commuting during the icy days is I feel much more sure footed on wet roads than previously


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Jan 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Cold, wet, grimy, grey and far too much traffic this morning. All in all, a right old yucky commute.
> 3rd wet commute of the year.


Same for me, though less traffic due to a new, mirror smooth cycle path. Only 2nd wet one of 2019, better than last year IIRC


----------



## bonker (25 Jan 2019)

It was -4 yesterday morning with rain forecast so took the train ( don't go there, no pun intended).

Today a bit wet but thought it would be OK but I ended up encountering more idiot drivers that I usually meet in a month. This culminated with a woman in a 4x4 people carrier type thing overtaking, then immediately cutting me up to turn left ( into the Rainbow gym in Epsom ironically) across another cyclist (on pavement) who had to jump off their bike, and then nearly knocking down a schoolkid. She stopped for the schoolkid forcing me out into the road, I only managed to do that by handing off her back window. I think the driver coming the other way (who had stopped for the Kid and the other cyclist) was more pissed off than I was.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (25 Jan 2019)

There was some daylight left when I left at 5

Now that was a wonderful thing to see


----------



## Randombiker9 (26 Jan 2019)

Driver honked and then stuck his middle finger up. Perhaps also a close pass. WtF is that about? He didn’t say anything this was on way back from town. Almost jumped a light he literally just made it through a amber light. I didn’t say or do anything back I did catch it on camera but I dunno how you post videos on here or do you have to upload to YouTube and then add link? 
In the morning I had another driver honk at me. Like why the heck do cars decide to honk at you? Do they not know your allowed to be in the middle of the lane or are they just idiots or trying to look for a reaction or all three?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (26 Jan 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> I dunno how you post videos on here or do you have to upload to YouTube and then add link?


Hi, just click on "upload a file" bottom right of the window you're writing your post in, then select your video from your computer.



Randombiker9 said:


> Do they not know your allowed to be in the middle of the lane


Yes


----------



## cosmicbike (27 Jan 2019)

Not raining when I left home. 2 miles in fine rain, didn't bother with wet gear. 5 miles in it's raining raining, couldn't be bothered to stop and get the wets on, opted for quick route to work. 9 miles, a bit damp.....
That's 3 wet ones so far this year


----------



## Randombiker9 (27 Jan 2019)

This was thursday just gone (ignore date and time just realsied it's on the wrong dates and times) but i checked it's number plate on the website where it comes up but it said it's not a valid number plate?








another day same thing happened with a FC van? Why does it keep saying not valid?


Also most recent. Just showing pics as don't have time to crop out house address etc...





I was litreally about to change lanes due to junction. when this driver honked at me twice and notice how his finger is up 
Due to the weather the number plate wasn't quite caught on my camera as he went off faster afterwards. 


ps the dates and times are wrong so sorry about that. These things were very recent


----------



## Arjimlad (28 Jan 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> This was thursday just gone (ignore date and time just realsied it's on the wrong dates and times) but i checked it's number plate on the website where it comes up but it said it's not a valid number plate?
> View attachment 449308
> View attachment 449309
> 
> ...



https://vehicleenquiry.service.gov.uk/ViewVehicle

FA16 OUM shows as a black Vauxhall ?


----------



## Bazzer (28 Jan 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> This was thursday just gone (ignore date and time just realsied it's on the wrong dates and times) but i checked it's number plate on the website where it comes up but it said it's not a valid number plate?
> View attachment 449308
> View attachment 449309
> 
> ...



If you intend to report a motorist for bad driving towards you, get the date and time stamp sorted on the camera.

Unexpectedly terminated commute this morning. 5 miles into the commute on an unlit road, riding deliberately wider than my normal road positioning because I know there can be puddles in that section of road, I hit black ice. The bike just went from under me. Luckily a driver about 50 metres behind was alert and managed to avoid me. The driver was also courteous enough to stop and make sure I was OK. In the twilight and lit with the bike front light, the black ice looked to be around 20 metres in length and over both carriageways. I am guessing the ice was caused by spray from the puddles, as the rest of the road up to that point had been dry. Ended up walking the bike on the grass verge to get away from the ice, as it was impossible to walk with, or push the bike, on the road, without one or both of us sliding.
Another 12 miles and the return journey was not appealing, so made my home. Bruised ribs, hip, elbow and some unpleasant looking thigh grazes. Bike seems to be mainly scuffs to the brake hoods. 
Reported the road conditions to the Council.


----------



## MrGrumpy (28 Jan 2019)

No bike today, drove in with clean clothes for the locker. Looking at forecast for the week ahead this may have been the best day


----------



## Sixmile (28 Jan 2019)

Back on the bike after a break of 12 days  due to a combination of work, weather and chest pains. All 3 areas have since shown improvement so it was back for an easy 10 miler into work today.


----------



## Arjimlad (28 Jan 2019)

Bazzer said:


> If you intend to report a motorist for bad driving towards you, get the date and time stamp sorted on the camera.
> 
> Unexpectedly terminated commute this morning. 5 miles into the commute on an unlit road, riding deliberately wider than my normal road positioning because I know there can be puddles in that section of road, I hit black ice. The bike just went from under me. Luckily a driver about 50 metres behind was alert and managed to avoid me. The driver was also courteous enough to stop and make sure I was OK. In the twilight and lit with the bike front light, the black ice looked to be around 20 metres in length and over both carriageways. I am guessing the ice was caused by spray from the puddles, as the rest of the road up to that point had been dry. Ended up walking the bike on the grass verge to get away from the ice, as it was impossible to walk with, or push the bike, on the road, without one or both of us sliding.
> Another 12 miles and the return journey was not appealing, so made my home. Bruised ribs, hip, elbow and some unpleasant looking thigh grazes. Bike seems to be mainly scuffs to the brake hoods.
> Reported the road conditions to the Council.



Hope you feel better soon. I bought a pair of Marathon Winter tyres after having this a couple of times 2 years ago. Ended up riding them today although there was very little ice. I have a feeling I'll be glad of them later in the week though.


----------



## Bazzer (28 Jan 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Hope you feel better soon. I bought a pair of Marathon Winter tyres after having this a couple of times 2 years ago. Ended up riding them today although there was very little ice. I have a feeling I'll be glad of them later in the week though.



Hmm. I ride with M+, but I'll bear that in mind. Although other than walking it, (assuming I had seen it in time), I think spikes would have been the only thing which would have stopped a fall. It was just one big sheet of ice and it was the camber that got me.
I think in future for the road and one other, in suspect conditions I'll put the Volt 1300 on full beam, to give me as much vision as possible. I had restricted it to medium in consideration of other road users, but it may be a case of having to be selfish.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (28 Jan 2019)

Bazzer said:


> Hmm. I ride with M+, but I'll bear that in mind. Although other than walking it, (assuming I had seen it in time), I think spikes would have been the only thing which would have stopped a fall. It was just one big sheet of ice and it was the camber that got me.
> I think in future for the road and one other, in suspect conditions I'll put the Volt 1300 on full beam, to give me as much vision as possible. I had restricted it to medium in consideration of other road users, but it may be a case of having to be selfish.



IME no amount of lights helps on that kind of ice, and the camber makes little difference too. A couple of years I went down in similar circumstances on a flat straight road after sun up. No warning at all, just straight down. I think all you can do is ride slowly to minimise the damage if you do go down. 

I now have spiked tyres on the mtb for icy mornings.


----------



## skudupnorth (29 Jan 2019)

Lots of black ice on the side roads and NCN55 which made the commute a tad more interesting. Thankfully every other road user was showing some common sense and behaving.


----------



## dhd.evans (29 Jan 2019)

Sleet and snow to contend with this morning. Otherwise uneventful.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jan 2019)

Nice uneventful commute this morning , only stopped to pick up a couple of bit's that i will recycle into our green bin later


----------



## straas (29 Jan 2019)

Sacked it off this morning, my road was like a sheet of ice - don't think it's worth the risk.


----------



## MrGrumpy (29 Jan 2019)

Wet and cold funnily enough, however quite icy , black ice in the usual spot. Cat like reflexes to the rescue once again.


----------



## Leaway2 (29 Jan 2019)

It was very icy on my road this morning so took the hybrid. I walked off the estate. The road leading to the main road was icy but not too bad so slow and steady wins the race or at least allows me to stay upright. It is snowing now, but not sticking so it will be a moist ride home.


----------



## aferris2 (29 Jan 2019)

Cold riding in this morning but only a few icy patches so not too much of a problem on that front.
What was a problem though was the freehub which was trying to be a bit more "free" than I wanted. Very quickly figured that I had to keep pressure on the pedals constantly otherwise it lost drive completely. See what a difference it makes to the cadence:





Guess what I'm doing tonight!


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (29 Jan 2019)

My new(ish) commute is along 7 miles of towpath and 5 miles of road each way. Road was wet and rammed full of traffic and with the sleet was a tad dodgy, the towpath was slippery as a greased eel either side of the continuous ribbon of unbroken 2 inch freezing cold puddles. I have never been as wet, but still beats driving. Roll on tomorrow.


----------



## rogerzilla (29 Jan 2019)

Wet snow blizzard which stopped 5 minutes after I got home. I got soaked and freezing.


----------



## I like Skol (29 Jan 2019)

Big disappointment today on the commute. Last nights snow came to nothing so this morning I only had to deal with a few frosty patches on the pre-6am trip to work. I then kept watching the snow fall thick and fast on the rare occasion I got an opportunity to look out of the window at work, but at hometime it was just dampness but no precipitation so got to ride home in just my normal cold day commute clothes.

Did have two things of note happen on the way home though. Got passed by a police van driving at night with no lights on, just the DRLs at the front. I was hoping to point out his error at the next junction or set of traffic lights but he turned onto an unlit section of motorway and as I crossed the bridge I watched him disappear into the darkness 

Next muppet driver was on the town 'by-pass' very close to home. I almost got left hooked by a vehicle that passed me at the last moment then split left onto a slip road type junction. I think he heard my WA**ER expression as his drivers window was part down to let his cigarette smoke out. We had to stop at traffic lights anyway and we sat there glaring at each other..... What a tool!

Arrived home dry and fresh. Good ride for the final day, hopefully get to play in the snow for a few days now.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (30 Jan 2019)

Wow 
Just awful but when I left it was okay just wet
But 2 sections of the busway were an ice rink and stumbled into o e and nearly had an off

Wow the buttocks don’t half clench!

Anyway saved 7 quid by not going by bus 
Winner


----------



## beany_bot (30 Jan 2019)

Lots of extra cars on the road yesterday and today. I guess it's that people don't trust the train when there is the slightest frost on the ground. Don't blame them (trains here are AWFUL and constantly delayed/cancelled in anything but perfect summer weather). 
Not very enjoable having 40% more cars on the road though. less experienced drivers at that.


----------



## Johnno260 (30 Jan 2019)

Be careful everyone, it’s very icy in places, I have seen several accidents. 

I bottled it and took the car


----------



## beany_bot (30 Jan 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Wow
> Just awful but when I left it was okay just wet
> But 2 sections of the busway were an ice rink and stumbled into o e and nearly had an off
> 
> ...


Thats a great attitude to have!


----------



## straas (30 Jan 2019)

Snow was brilliant, bits compacted by cars less so.....

Got the mountain bike out this morning, so might try the off road route on the way home tonight.


----------



## Leaway2 (30 Jan 2019)

Well that was a workout. A good 2" of snow. Granny ring all the way. Passing cars with wheels spinning for an hour. 6.6 mi/hr average. I did stop twice to push cars out of the snow though


----------



## MrGrumpy (30 Jan 2019)

Car day, lying snow and ice equals lazy day. A few years back I would of cycled into prove a point. Feel I don`t need to these days.


----------



## KneesUp (30 Jan 2019)

There is very, very little snow here - and on the main the very light icing sugar dusting has totally disappeared.

I have installed Strava on my phone this year, largely to keep my own record of how far I cycle - it's all private but I am beginning to get competitive with myself.

This morning was an ideal combination of light luggage (just one pannier today), still air, relatively little traffic and traffic-light luck so I was certain that I'd got a PB on at least two segments.

Got to work - I hadn't started it tracking.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jan 2019)

No snow at all in Londinium Town.
We had a smattering last night but that had all disappeared by this morning, though it was a little icy in places. But nothing to really worry about.
Damn chilly but nice and sunny shiney blue sky morning,


----------



## mangid (30 Jan 2019)

Bit of snow South of Cambridge, so icy rutting on the road, Schwalbe snow tyres so not as exciting as it would be on the fixie with road tyres. Did miss leg braking though.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (30 Jan 2019)

I am just hoping it will dry out for tomorrow!


----------



## subaqua (30 Jan 2019)

ianrauk said:


> No snow at all in Londinium Town.
> We had a smattering last night but that had all disappeared by this morning, though it was a little icy in places. But nothing to really worry about.
> Damn chilly but nice and sunny shiney blue sky morning,




Yeah not much snow at all. But the resultant big freeze meant Olympic Park paths and roads were horrendous. 

Managed to slide off less than 25 metres from work . Slight rip on the less than 4 week old wind/waterproof jacket . Aw well pikey repairs tonight ..


----------



## MrGrumpy (30 Jan 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I am just hoping it will dry out for tomorrow!


Dont think it will up here and will freeze as its to be colder ! Still I will by on the bike tomorrow, either whole way or via the train.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (30 Jan 2019)

MrGrumpy said:


> Dont think it will up here and will freeze as its to be colder ! Still I will by on the bike tomorrow, either whole way or via the train.




Getting better down here!


----------



## palinurus (30 Jan 2019)

Hardly any snow. Starting to feel better- still dark when I leave and get back but it's pretty light at the end of the journey in and at the start of the journey home.


----------



## beany_bot (30 Jan 2019)

palinurus said:


> Hardly any snow. Starting to feel better- still dark when I leave and get back but it's pretty light at the end of the journey in and at the start of the journey home.


Yeah it's definitely getting better! Im still dark in the morning but light on the way home now which is a joy. I worked out by Feb 22nd I'll be light enough both ways to only need my flashy lights. (I run them all year all conditions).


----------



## Arjimlad (30 Jan 2019)

Had a bit of time this morning to take the back roads to Bradley Stoke from Thornbury, so I turned a five mile straight ride down the A38 into a twelve mile bimble along icy lanes with newborn lambs, sunshine, frozen roadside streams and a couple of minor climbs. Arrived at work in a very good frame of mind.


----------



## skudupnorth (30 Jan 2019)

Well I had a ball today ! Guided busway and NCN55 were wonderful even on none studded tyres


----------



## Heltor Chasca (30 Jan 2019)

Judgemental comments made by the neighbours this morning as we set off on the school run by bike. I managed to point out that we had ice tyres on our mode of transport and they didn’t. Pfffttt 

Wonder what their scenery was like.


----------



## aferris2 (30 Jan 2019)

Thought I would be able to use the normal route in to work today. Got to the edge of the village and quickly changed my mind. Horrible rutted ice doesn't mix well with Duranos so turned round and took the main road. Can't believe how well behaved everyone was.
Looks like it will be the same route tomorrow as I tried the country route back home this afternoon. Not nice! Met Office forecasting -5 and fog for the morning.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (30 Jan 2019)

I just put the rubbish and it’s feeezing

I don’t how I think it’s rational to cycle in the morning cause when I leave at 6 it’s gonna be awful!


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jan 2019)

After using the car this morning due to minus figures i rode back for the afternoon shift , still loads of frosted and icy patches so came home in the dark on the roads rather than cyclepaths and like others have already said with -5 forecast overnight i think it will be the car again tomorrow


----------



## Jenkins (30 Jan 2019)

The rain last night was followed by a thin layer of snow resulting in icy back roads and residential streets, so I stuck (mostly) to the well gritted but damp main roads this morning. Coming home this afternoon, there were still some patches which had been in the shade all day and were sheet ice - some children were using one of them as a slide after school! 

Every where else seemed to be drying off which I'm hoping is good news for tomorrow morning as it was already below freezing at 5pm


----------



## beany_bot (31 Jan 2019)

-4.5 this morning! Coldest yet. Put an extra layer on and went for it. Was fine really except my goolies were very cold! Will have to reassess that part if its the same tomorrow. Roads were actually fine. Well gritted I assume.


----------



## Jenkins (31 Jan 2019)

-6°C according to the temperature sensor in my back garden this morning! The worst problem was getting the bike out of the Asgard shed - the lock was fine, but the metal rods had frozen into the ice formed in the securing points.
Main roads were absolutely fine and well gritted so top marks to Suffolk County Council so far.


----------



## mangid (31 Jan 2019)

Garmin got down to -9, a tad bracing, 27mile commute. Wonderful sky, Venus the Moon and Jupiter all in close proximity and really bright. Roads and busway not too bad, glad I was on studded tyres, certainly lowers the mental fatigue.


----------



## MichaelW2 (31 Jan 2019)

Roads were pretty free of ice despite freezing fog here in Norwich. My Alfine gears froze up ( always leave in optimum gear the night before). I thought the oil dip had resolved that.
For the first time I had ice form on the outdout of my jacket.


----------



## beany_bot (31 Jan 2019)

MichaelW2 said:


> Roads were pretty free of ice despite freezing fog here in Norwich. My Alfine gears froze up ( always leave in optimum gear the night before). I thought the oil dip had resolved that.
> For the first time I had ice form on the outdout of my jacket.


My back brake froze halfway in. Ah well. As the roads were ice free was no biggy just having front brake.


----------



## straas (31 Jan 2019)

Taking the off road route last night wasn't the greatest idea - I expected uncompacted snow and lots of fun - I got ice and very slow cycling....

Roads near me nearly completely ice free this morning, did have to push the bike to the end of my road though.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (31 Jan 2019)

Left work at 0100hrs, roads fine and didn't feel too cold, however my water bottle froze! So it probably was a bit chilly!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (31 Jan 2019)

People who drove to work saying how cold it was

Lol

They Don’t know the meaning of the word!


----------



## Arjimlad (31 Jan 2019)

mangid said:


> Garmin got down to -9, a tad bracing, 27mile commute. Wonderful sky, Venus the Moon and Jupiter all in close proximity and really bright. Roads and busway not too bad, glad I was on studded tyres, certainly lowers the mental fatigue.



That's a decent distance!
I had the option of shortening the ride to 6 miles this morning but as 2 pairs of socks and 2 pairs of gloves were keeping my extremities warm enough decided to do the usual ten mile route. Gorgeous scenery and also glad of the studded tyres on untreated lanes. There was sheet ice in places where a spring runs down the road.


----------



## Sixmile (31 Jan 2019)

Ok ok, it isn't Alaska but we had a skiff this morning so the fattie was ridden! Nothing like a touch of snow to grind a city to a halt, then there's nothing like cruising past miles of stationary cars, purring along!


----------



## beany_bot (31 Jan 2019)

Sixmile said:


> View attachment 449941
> 
> 
> Ok ok, it isn't Alaska but we had a skiff this morning so the fattie was ridden! Nothing like a touch of snow to grind a city to a halt, then there's nothing like cruising past miles of stationary cars, purring along!


Thats cool as. Is it hard work?


----------



## beany_bot (31 Jan 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> People who drove to work saying how cold it was
> 
> Lol
> 
> They Don’t know the meaning of the word!


Oh yeah they do. I'm warm in 2 mins on the bike. Sitting in a freezing car takes AGES to warm up. More fool them.


----------



## Sixmile (31 Jan 2019)

beany_bot said:


> Thats cool as. Is it hard work?



Not as much as you'd think. It's no flyer and I wouldn't hit rolling hills all day with it but for pure fun and mornings like this, it's great!


----------



## Hacienda71 (31 Jan 2019)

A rather cautious ride in this morning with a couple of stretches of road where surface ice was clearly visible. Was thinking everything was ok and had avoided any major issues as I got to Macclesfield only to have an attempted side swipe by a private hire Prius who did a smidsy pulling onto the main road. I may have inadvertently verbally abused him as the red mist descended and I rode past him. Felt somewhat better when I received a badge from Garmin for a sub zero commute.


----------



## skudupnorth (31 Jan 2019)

The busway was a bit more interesting this morning with rutted,frozen snow. Still made it without an off which is always nice


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jan 2019)

With minus 4 first thing this morning too cold for commuting in but have ridden back this afternoon still a fair bit of frost around on the roads


----------



## straas (31 Jan 2019)

Early dart to work from home this afternoon, didn't fancy racing home and back to work in this weather to let the dog out (especially on 56mm knobblies at 20psi)

Nice to be on the bike whilst there's daylight!


----------



## 13 rider (31 Jan 2019)

GPS read -8 as I rolled out the door got to a barmy -6 by the time I got to work . Also had my rear brake freeze up at least the roads were dry


----------



## skudupnorth (31 Jan 2019)

Arse twitching like a rabbits nose on the busway today ! Still made it to and from work without crashing so all is good


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (31 Jan 2019)

skudupnorth said:


> View attachment 449977
> View attachment 449978
> Arse twitching like a rabbits nose on the busway today ! Still made it to and from work without crashing so all is good



Crikey!


----------



## aferris2 (31 Jan 2019)

Down to -7 according to Garmin this morning. Kept to the main road so ice free for the whole route.

Prize of the week goes to the Citroen driver following me on the left lane on a short stretch of dual carriageway. This lane turns into a left turn only so I'm looking behind to get into the right lane. Citroen - check, indicating left. I stick my arm out and check behind again. Citroen is still there so start to edge out. Just as I'm getting into the right lane, guess who turns up on my right? Yep Mrs Haven't a clue in the Citroen. Yes she did pass me as I pulled back into the left lane, and then cut back into the left lane to turn left. It wasn't that close, but Why why why?!?! I was getting out of your way!

... and relax.

Tomorrow looks snowy though


----------



## skudupnorth (31 Jan 2019)

aferris2 said:


> Down to -7 according to Garmin this morning. Kept to the main road so ice free for the whole route.
> 
> Prize of the week goes to the Citroen driver following me on the left lane on a short stretch of dual carriageway. This lane turns into a left turn only so I'm looking behind to get into the right lane. Citroen - check, indicating left. I stick my arm out and check behind again. Citroen is still there so start to edge out. Just as I'm getting into the right lane, guess who turns up on my right? Yep Mrs Haven't a clue in the Citroen. Yes she did pass me as I pulled back into the left lane, and then cut back into the left lane to turn left. It wasn't that close, but Why why why?!?! I was getting out of your way!
> 
> ...


They live and breed amongst us !


----------



## C R (31 Jan 2019)

aferris2 said:


> Down to -7 according to Garmin this morning. Kept to the main road so ice free for the whole route.
> 
> Prize of the week goes to the Citroen driver following me on the left lane on a short stretch of dual carriageway. This lane turns into a left turn only so I'm looking behind to get into the right lane. Citroen - check, indicating left. I stick my arm out and check behind again. Citroen is still there so start to edge out. Just as I'm getting into the right lane, guess who turns up on my right? Yep Mrs Haven't a clue in the Citroen. Yes she did pass me as I pulled back into the left lane, and then cut back into the left lane to turn left. It wasn't that close, but Why why why?!?! I was getting out of your way!
> 
> ...


Oh, c'mon be reasonable, you wouldn't expect such an important person to wait behind you, would you?


----------



## Arjimlad (31 Jan 2019)

Numpty Mercedes MGIF on the way home - pulled out around me into the path of an oncoming van. 

I'm not sure how a head on was avoided. The video is rather poor though, I think the camera was misted up in the cold somewhat. Also - might be a colleague's car so will check in the morning.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Jan 2019)

13 rider said:


> GPS read -8 as I rolled out the door got to a barmy -6 by the time I got to work . Also had my rear brake freeze up at least the roads were dry



Was just a tad nippy this morning, surprised how little ice there was.


----------



## aferris2 (31 Jan 2019)

C R said:


> Oh, c'mon be reasonable, you wouldn't expect such an important person to wait behind you, would you?


You're right. I'm truly sorry for holding up such a VIP. I might have delayed her joining the queue down that road. And someone else might have got there first!
Where do I have to serve my penance?


----------



## rivers (31 Jan 2019)

Got my layers just right today. The hand warmers in my gloves really helped as well. Toasty ride home


----------



## Pat "5mph" (31 Jan 2019)

Still no snow here, what came disappeared in a few hours.
Lots of ice, no problems with the studded tyres.
I am trying to keep to the roads instead of the cycle paths, because of the multiple stopping and starting on those: as long as I don't have to put a foot down the ice bike stays upright 
A van tonight must have passed the lights on red, because mine were well on green when I went through, the van was right behind me before I could get in lane, coming from the other side of the junction.
Meh, at least he slowed to let me go left.


----------



## beany_bot (1 Feb 2019)

-7 This morning! Got my layering just right. (mesh vest, cycle jersey, 2x T shirts, 2x Long sleeve "activewear" tops). Perfect. Hands were cold for the first mile but then soon heated up. Roads were totally fine. Very dry air must help.


----------



## dhd.evans (1 Feb 2019)

Riding home i went to overtake a cyclist at a pinch point with bollards in the centre when a car decided to try and take us both out. I clattered up against the car door, managed to keep my balance but was nudged into the other rider. Almost both off.

The driver sped off.

Caught up at the lights and the driver's excuse? "I thought i'd hit a pothole, that's all. I didn't see you." Actually kept my cool and just told her to forget about it and rode on. What's the point?

These are the frustrating near-misses at least once a week.


----------



## Spartak (1 Feb 2019)

Couple of pics from my early morning ( 04:20) cross Bristol commute this morning.


----------



## beany_bot (1 Feb 2019)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 450068
> 
> View attachment 450069
> 
> ...


Wow!! 

P.S. Is that a BMX on top of that sign??


----------



## Arjimlad (1 Feb 2019)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 450068
> 
> View attachment 450069
> 
> ...



Nice work !

Had a slippery time on the back roads from my house to the main road until I dropped tyre pressure right down. I stayed off the shared-use pavements as the roads were grippier.


----------



## Leaway2 (1 Feb 2019)

skudupnorth said:


> View attachment 449977
> View attachment 449978
> Arse twitching like a rabbits nose on the busway today ! Still made it to and from work without crashing so all is good


Double Qudos for riding on that.


----------



## overmind (1 Feb 2019)

This morning ... I got the bus. Going home on a mountain bike (I keep stored at work) though.


----------



## skudupnorth (1 Feb 2019)

Leaway2 said:


> Double Qudos for riding on that.


Back on it this morning !  Its twitchy but if you are careful and don't have to do any sudden manouvres all is good


----------



## Arjimlad (1 Feb 2019)

Twerp alert !


----------



## confusedcyclist (1 Feb 2019)

Last night... was exasperating! Punctured rear on way home last night, that's what I get for riding summer tyres in the winter. I wasn't going to attempt to replace the tube in -3C so called the calvary (wife) turned up with the car. Only she turned up with a full boot and a child on the backseat, so no chance of squeezing the bike in, even with the wheels off. Que lots of head scratching and feelings of mild annoyance that she hadn't thought that far ahead. Had to hang around in a bus shelter until she got home, unloaded and returned for me! Wife is still a hero. Love her dearly. The numpty!


----------



## beany_bot (1 Feb 2019)

confusedcyclist said:


> Last night... was exasperating! Punctured rear on way home last night, that's what I get for riding summer tyres in the winter. I wasn't going to attempt to replace the tube in -3C so called the calvary (wife) turned up with the car. Only she turned up with a full boot and a child on the backseat, so no chance of squeezing the bike in, even with the wheels off. Que lots of head scratching and feelings of mild annoyance that she hadn't thought that far ahead. Had to hang around in a bus shelter until she got home, unloaded and returned for me! Wife is still a hero. Love her dearly. The numpty!


more issues for you! 
Your luck will change soon I am sure of it.


----------



## confusedcyclist (1 Feb 2019)

Yes, but bad luck comes in threes


----------



## Threevok (1 Feb 2019)

confusedcyclist said:


> Yes, but bad luck comes in threes



So do condoms

What's your point ?


----------



## Threevok (1 Feb 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Twerp alert !
> View attachment 450089



I was only passed by a mere 7 vehicles this morning. Six of them looked like that (the other being a gritter).


----------



## beany_bot (1 Feb 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Twerp alert !
> View attachment 450089


Idiot. People are just in such a rush these days. It's bad news. It takes literally 60 seconds to sweep the roof and bonnet and clear the windows, lights and regy. 2 mins MAX. Are lives really that cheap that it's not worth 120 seconds of your time?


----------



## C R (1 Feb 2019)

beany_bot said:


> Idiot. People are just in such a rush these days. It's bad news. It takes literally 60 seconds to sweep the roof and bonnet and clear the windows, lights and regy. 2 mins MAX. Are lives really that cheap that it's not worth 120 seconds of your time?



I think it was @Drago in another thread that suggested people driving with the car like that should have their car crushed and be charged for the privilege.


----------



## Spartak (1 Feb 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Nice work !
> 
> Had a slippery time on the back roads from my house to the main road until I dropped tyre pressure right down. I stayed off the shared-use pavements as the roads were grippier.
> 
> ...



@Arjimlad nice silicone cover for your Wahoo, where did you get it from? Is it the Elemnt Bolt?


----------



## Arjimlad (1 Feb 2019)

Spartak said:


> @Arjimlad nice silicone cover for your Wahoo, where did you get it from? Is it the Elemnt Bolt?



Yes, I ordered it off Amazon

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07H3NCNHK/ref=cm_sw_r_tw_dp_U_x_k.gvCbTYDZAEH


----------



## Spartak (1 Feb 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Yes, I ordered it off Amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07H3NCNHK/ref=cm_sw_r_tw_dp_U_x_k.gvCbTYDZAEH



Good man... Ordered one in black... Bargain price...


----------



## Arjimlad (1 Feb 2019)

Spartak said:


> Good man... Ordered one in black... Bargain price...



I was suckered into ordering the black & yellow Bolt for full price by my own vanity. Could've had the plain black one at a discount. My best bike is black & yellow.
Then I found out you could get a yellow cover. Dumbass.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (1 Feb 2019)

So glad that is over
I have been doing the early shift which means up at 5.20

But at least the roads were clear of traffic but still just so cold

Can’t wait to go to bed with my hot water bottle!

Well done everyone another week closer to summer!


----------



## aferris2 (1 Feb 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Well done everyone another week closer to summer!


and the end of the daily commute for me. 9 weeks til retirement.
The snow and ice is just about gone now so it's back to my normal route. Happy times!


----------



## beany_bot (1 Feb 2019)

On the way home. Stunning. Im lucky to have such an excellent tow path for 80% of my route.


----------



## overmind (1 Feb 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> So glad that is over
> I have been doing the early shift which means up at 5.20
> 
> But at least the roads were clear of traffic but still just so cold
> ...



Yes, my vitamin D supplies are at rock bottom right now. I do not mind the cold so much as the dark. I am really looking forward to the spring.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Feb 2019)

-8 this morning when I set off for work.
Dry roads and paths, even my local park was gritted ... wow!
Sunny here in the outskirts, freezing fog once in town.
Still no snow worth mentioning here, it's forecast for Monday, that means it will probably come tomorrow!


----------



## Jenkins (2 Feb 2019)

No snow or ice this morning, just a strong east to north easterly breeze with freezing cold drizzle. Much improved conditions on the way home as the drizzle had stopped, just the breeze to contend with.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (2 Feb 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> -8 this morning when I set off for work.
> Dry roads and paths, even my local park was gritted ... wow!
> Sunny here in the outskirts, freezing fog once in town.
> Still no snow worth mentioning here, it's forecast for Monday, that means it will probably come tomorrow!



I had a positively balmy -4 compared to you on the way home, however i do appear to have lost the feeling in my ears!


----------



## BianchiVirgin (2 Feb 2019)

You should try a commute through Dublin folks. There's a lot of bad press going on bikes vs everyone wise but IMO so far at least 50% of the cyclists are morons who consistently jump red lights and have no lights or useless lights. 
Decent cycle ways are being introduced bit by bit but they are causing immense irritation to the car and taxi brigade. 
What I did notice though, being unfamiliar with my route at first, was how hard it was to see the cycle route lines in the dark.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Feb 2019)

Only -4 on today's commute: spring is coming


----------



## rivers (4 Feb 2019)

Took ages to get to work this morning. Left at 7, got in just before 9. B2B was clear Bristol to Mangotsfield, then lots of ice in big and small patches, so walked most of the way to warmley. It was okay from Warmley to Bitton, but then was a mess from Bitton onwards apparently. Re-routed via Keynsham. I came off onto my dodgy shoulder in Mangotsfield, so I'm hurting at the minute...


----------



## ianrauk (4 Feb 2019)

Wet and windy out this morning. Not nice.

Wet commute # 6 for the year.
Last year to same date x 8 wet commutes


----------



## C R (4 Feb 2019)

Forecast was for a light breeze, but it has strong enough to make me wobble when stopped at a junction! At least it was dry, and happy to be back on the bike now the ice is gone.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (4 Feb 2019)

Soggy as a bog
But better than ice


----------



## mangid (4 Feb 2019)

Very wet and windy in Cambridge this morning, trying to decide whet


kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Soggy as a bog
> But better than ice



I was trying to convince myself that as well :-)


----------



## Bazzer (4 Feb 2019)

The wind and rain made for an unpleasant start to the journey and I even toyed with heading for the train station as I left home. Luckily around a third of the way along the journey, the rain stopped just as my direction of travel changed to having the wind behind me, for all but the last three miles or so. Looks like the wind will be in my face for a good chunk of the homeward journey.


----------



## skudupnorth (4 Feb 2019)

Great ride today and the ride home was in daylight...... spring is on its way !!!!


----------



## I like Skol (4 Feb 2019)

skudupnorth said:


> spring is on its way !!!!


Just popped in to say this and you beat me to it!

Spring is on the way, 1st ride to work in shorts tonight, lovely.....


----------



## skudupnorth (4 Feb 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Just popped in to say this and you beat me to it!
> 
> Spring is on the way, 1st ride to work in shorts tonight, lovely.....


What’s this first ride in shorts


----------



## MrGrumpy (4 Feb 2019)

Very windy over the bridge today. However left work just before 4 and still daylight when I got home ! The days are getting longer ! Might even get the good bike out soon !


----------



## Arjimlad (4 Feb 2019)

Cautious filtering here saved my bacon when the lady swerved to the kerb. 



And this poor chap appeared to have a nasty left hook on the way home this evening.


----------



## confusedcyclist (4 Feb 2019)

confusedcyclist said:


> Yes, but bad luck comes in threes


Yes I was right, always in threes! Left crank arm fell off on the way home today. Fingers crossed I've got 1k of trouble free riding ahead of me now...

I did notice on Saturday when repairing the flat there was a 3mm gap between the BB and crank arm, but I forgot all about it after DW called me in from the garage. It must have been working it's way loose. I lost the end cap somewhere between then and this evening, luckily the hollowtech II plastic crank end caps are interchangeable and I had an old one lying around I could use.


----------



## Bazzer (5 Feb 2019)

Well that was a bit chillier than expected. The frost didn't look too bad, so dressed (in)appropriately, but the cold was gnawing at me for much of the journey.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (5 Feb 2019)

One of those mornings for motorists being total dicks. I won’t bore you with the details, but how is it that you get no aggro for weeks then three or four pillocks on a single ride?


Lovely sunrise to make up for it.


----------



## dhd.evans (5 Feb 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> And this poor chap appeared to have a nasty left hook on the way home this evening.




Jeezo, that was bad like.


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Feb 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> Jeezo, that was bad like.



If my cameras had picked up the reg, I would have reported it. It certainly looked close, and the rider swerved to avoid a collision. I have had a few close encounters of the twerp kind at that junction, with cars nosing out or left hooking.


----------



## skudupnorth (5 Feb 2019)

Amazing sunrise this morning and the trails are ice free.... the snow did not bother me !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Feb 2019)

Great start to the day, go into the garage and the ice bike has a rear flat. Decide not to find the offender (suspected a stud had come through the tyre) so whipped off the tyre and put a new one on. Pumped it up and off I go.

Get round the corner and the back wheel locks up. Tyre had come off the rim and jammed against the frame. Carry the bike home, let the tyre down and refit it.

Set off again, get a few hundred yards, something doesn't feel right, get off give the tyre a squeeze, nope it's inflated okay, give the tyre a push and the whole wheel wobbles. Tighten the quick release properly and back on my way 

No further dramas for the rest of the trip.

Got home, hung up the ice bike, got the normal commuter ready for an ice free day tomorrow. Found the offending stud on the original tyre, so that will now be kept as a spare (the tyre not the stud)


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (5 Feb 2019)

Mondays I don’t mind as legs fresh
Tuesday not my favourite, it’s a strange day
Wednesday is half way which is always good
Thursday is , well only one day left
Friday is , lie in tomorrow and no cycling day

I go through the same thought process every week 

Lol


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (5 Feb 2019)

I thought all the snow and ice had cleared. This morning however, I pulled onto the carpark at work, touched the rear brake and ended up on the deck. The bike was ok, and I only have a couple of bruises (the biggest of which was to my ego!)


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (5 Feb 2019)

Pumpkin the robot said:


> I thought all the snow and ice had cleared. This morning however, I pulled onto the carpark at work, touched the rear brake and ended up on the deck. The bike was ok, and I only have a couple of bruises (the biggest of which was to my ego!)



I always think as long as the bike is okay then it’s all
Good

Bike repairs cost money!


----------



## hennbell (5 Feb 2019)

So very cold here Canada, morning temperatures of -32, -35C ... cold continues until Monday when it warms up to -19C.


----------



## DCBassman (6 Feb 2019)

hennbell said:


> So very cold here Canada, morning temperatures of -32, -35C ... cold continues until Monday when it warms up to -19C.


Gives a bit of perspective into 'cold', that does!


----------



## C R (6 Feb 2019)

hennbell said:


> So very cold here Canada, morning temperatures of -32, -35C ... cold continues until Monday when it warms up to -19C.




Out of curiosity, how do you dress for those conditions, and are there any circumstances under which you won't ride?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (6 Feb 2019)

Third puncture of 2019 already!
New tyre I think but the good news was it was daylight and above freezing

Took me 8 mins from stopping to getting back on

Not bad!


----------



## mangid (6 Feb 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Third puncture of 2019 already!
> New tyre I think but the good news was it was daylight and above freezing
> 
> Took me 8 mins from stopping to getting back on
> ...



First puncture of the day was at home before I set off, 2nd was 20 miles in 3rd was before I set off again after repairing the 2nd ;-)

Why are cars allowed to make so much noise, it's bloody impossible to hear a puncture when they're roaring past.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (6 Feb 2019)

mangid said:


> First puncture of the day was at home before I set off, 2nd was 20 miles in 3rd was before I set off again after repairing the 2nd ;-)
> 
> Why are cars allowed to make so much noise, it's bloody impossible to hear a puncture when they're roaring past.




All 3 this year have been on the busway and on the same section
The bit from longstaton up towards girton 

All on the uphill bit 

It’s not surprising the busway when wet is puncture heaven

I get to work covered in grit, it’s like cycling on wet sand

The bike has been trashed this year


----------



## Macca85 (6 Feb 2019)

Question please guys,

Seems from having a read through this thread briefly that a lot of you have 2nd bikes for during winter when its really wet, muddy & generally freezing. What i'm curious, do any of you have a scruffy older bike for winter & then something nicer for in the summer?

For instance at the mo i'm on an old globetrotter mountain bike that i've had fitted with some hybrid tyres so its more geared towards road use & also some wrap round mud guards that come almost right round. Its old & a bit scruffy, bit of light surface rust that i've cleaned up & frame is a bit scraped etc. For summer, bought off a mate for 40 quid a muddyfox that i'm planning to use mainly on bike trails, canal towpaths etc.


----------



## Threevok (6 Feb 2019)

Macca85 said:


> Question please guys,
> 
> Seems from having a read through this thread briefly that a lot of you have 2nd bikes for during winter when its really wet, muddy & generally freezing. What i'm curious, do any of you have a scruffy older bike for winter & then something nicer for in the summer?.



Yes. 

I have a rather expensive self built single-speed (see avatar) for the purpose of summer commute and MTB
I have another MTB 3x10 built for the winter commutes and muddier off road stuff

So what am I commuting on now in the winter ? The single speed
So what did I use in the snow this week? The single speed
What have I been using for the muddy off road stuff ? The single speed


----------



## Leaway2 (6 Feb 2019)

2nd, lol. In have 6. General commute bike (ribble), Sunday bike (Cannodale) bad weather/shopping bike hybrid(Claud Butler) Steel 80's bike (Ammaco), 80's steel (Peugot). General pub bike (Revolution).


----------



## ianrauk (6 Feb 2019)

Macca85 said:


> Question please guys,
> 
> Seems from having a read through this thread briefly that a lot of you have 2nd bikes for during winter when its really wet, muddy & generally freezing. What i'm curious, do any of you have a scruffy older bike for winter & then something nicer for in the summer?
> 
> For instance at the mo i'm on an old globetrotter mountain bike that i've had fitted with some hybrid tyres so its more geared towards road use & also some wrap round mud guards that come almost right round. Its old & a bit scruffy, bit of light surface rust that i've cleaned up & frame is a bit scraped etc. For summer, bought off a mate for 40 quid a muddyfox that i'm planning to use mainly on bike trails, canal towpaths etc.




Nope, same 'nice' bike all year round.
Just need to keep on top of cleaning and maintenance. If you do that and get into some sort of cleaning/maintenance regime then a bike will be fine for all weathers, all conditions, all year round.


----------



## hennbell (6 Feb 2019)

C R said:


> Out of curiosity, how do you dress for those conditions, and are there any circumstances under which you won't ride?




I don't ride once my wife finds out it will be colder than -25C, you really should not ride for in -30C unless you have modified your bicycle. Also due to the lack of moisture it is not as bad as it sounds.

Hands, feet, and head need the most protection. I use insulated MTB boots with SPD's , I use lobster claw mitten s so I can brake with 2 fingers and still grip the handle bars. When it is super cold I keep my head warm with a balaclava and a downhill ski helmet with goggles. Most of the time instead of the ski helmet and googles I use a normal cycling helmet with a balaclava and cycling glasses. 

As for the body I wear a thin pair of summer big tights with a chamois then a heavy pair of lycra trouser with wind blocking front panels. On the top I wear a long sleeve under shirt, a winter cycling jersey , and a goretex cycling jacket. 

The risk at -30c is that the freehub wont work. After about 10 minutes into the ride the cassette fails to "catch" and you are then stuck at the side of the road able to peddle but unable to go anywhere. I once tried to warm the cassette and chain using a cigarette lighter, shockingly chain lubricant burns quite well I had to use snow to put the fire out.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Feb 2019)

hennbell said:


> I once tried to warm the cassette and chain using a cigarette lighter, shockingly chain lubricant burns quite well I had to use snow to put the fire out.



Next time wee on it.
But then again, getting yer peepee out in that cold... perhaps not


----------



## Bazzer (6 Feb 2019)

Macca85 said:


> Question please guys,
> 
> Seems from having a read through this thread briefly that a lot of you have 2nd bikes for during winter when its really wet, muddy & generally freezing. What i'm curious, do any of you have a scruffy older bike for winter & then something nicer for in the summer?
> 
> For instance at the mo i'm on an old globetrotter mountain bike that i've had fitted with some hybrid tyres so its more geared towards road use & also some wrap round mud guards that come almost right round. Its old & a bit scruffy, bit of light surface rust that i've cleaned up & frame is a bit scraped etc. For summer, bought off a mate for 40 quid a muddyfox that i'm planning to use mainly on bike trails, canal towpaths etc.



I tend to use the same bike all year round. My other is a steel from the mid 80s and is now rarely used for commuting. 
As said upthread, looking after it helps a lot, although after some commutes it is an uphill task, with some filthy roads travelled on, including around 1 1/2 miles of unadopted road which mainly leads to farms.


----------



## palinurus (6 Feb 2019)

Got home at five fifteen and it was still pretty light (sunset was just before five today, tomorrow it'll be at five in London)


----------



## skudupnorth (6 Feb 2019)

Well today started with a wonderful sunrise but steadily went downhill with me suffering with a steaming head ache, back ache and a bloody kid bringing an air pistol into school !!!!! 
The return trip just topped it off with two visits from that fecking fairy !!!! I checked the tyre for the offending creator of the hole but could not find it, even one of the four cyclists who kindly asked if I was ok had a look and he couldn’t find it !! 
Home now and just waiting to collect my little one from Brownies before alcohol and treats are consumed.
Here is the calming sunrise along our wonderful guided busway that tricked me into thinking the day was going to be easy


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Feb 2019)

Was brilliant to be off the ice bike, really enjoyed the commute today.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Feb 2019)

Wonderful commute this morning around 8 am as the haze was just burning off with bright blue sky coming through 

Watched a buzzard take off about 5ft away from me on the left and then watched it fly for cover into the coppice on that side of the cyclepath


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Wonderful commute this morning around 8 am as the haze was just burning off with bright blue sky coming through
> 
> Watched a buzzard take off about 5ft away from me on the left and then watched it fly for cover into the coppice on that side of the cyclepath



I had a buzzard fly over and in front of me today before landing in a tree to my right


----------



## biggs682 (6 Feb 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I had a buzzard fly over and in front of me today before landed in a tree to my right



Makes riding a bike so worthwhile 

I doubt it was the same one though


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Makes riding a bike so worthwhile
> 
> I doubt it was the same one though



I was thinking similar. No way would I have seen it like that if I was in a car.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (6 Feb 2019)

Macca85 said:


> Question please guys,
> 
> Seems from having a read through this thread briefly that a lot of you have 2nd bikes for during winter when its really wet, muddy & generally freezing. What i'm curious, do any of you have a scruffy older bike for winter & then something nicer for in the summer?
> 
> For instance at the mo i'm on an old globetrotter mountain bike that i've had fitted with some hybrid tyres so its more geared towards road use & also some wrap round mud guards that come almost right round. Its old & a bit scruffy, bit of light surface rust that i've cleaned up & frame is a bit scraped etc. For summer, bought off a mate for 40 quid a muddyfox that i'm planning to use mainly on bike trails, canal towpaths etc.



I did but the trek got wet and the other bike is hard work

So I have kept going on the trek but it looks awful
The gears are a mess so once the good weather is here it will get stripped down and rebuilt back to its glory 

I am then going to get me a hybrid for a few hundred quid and winterise it

I need mid guards!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Feb 2019)

Macca85 said:


> Question please guys,
> 
> Seems from having a read through this thread briefly that a lot of you have 2nd bikes for during winter when its really wet, muddy & generally freezing. What i'm curious, do any of you have a scruffy older bike for winter & then something nicer for in the summer?
> 
> For instance at the mo i'm on an old globetrotter mountain bike that i've had fitted with some hybrid tyres so its more geared towards road use & also some wrap round mud guards that come almost right round. Its old & a bit scruffy, bit of light surface rust that i've cleaned up & frame is a bit scraped etc. For summer, bought off a mate for 40 quid a muddyfox that i'm planning to use mainly on bike trails, canal towpaths etc.



I have a hybrid that I throw ice tyres on for icy days and use it in the summer for pootling around with the missus. I then have my day to day commuter for all other weather conditions and use it right round the year. 

Both bikes are usually at the stage where they need a good clean


----------



## ManiaMuse (6 Feb 2019)

Getting noticeably lighter both in the mornings and evenings now. Left work just before sunset today (was at 4.59pm) and still some blue in the sky when I got home.

Can't wait for spring.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (6 Feb 2019)

Bizarre evening yesterday. Left work without my tool bottle which has my puncture bits. Seeing as it's a bit of a chore to get back in to site I decided to leave it and hope...... yes, 300m later I was flat on the rear. So I had to walk back in the rain, get the tool bottle, do a tube change and hope I didn't get another as I only had the one tube and no more gas. So now I've 2 tubes and I fitted my small frame pump. Time to swap out the crap tyres for some 4 season jobs or gator skins. Offending article was a fragment of glass.


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Feb 2019)

I had an odd experience last night, buzzing home along a single track road with passing places.

The 2 cars in front of me approached a wider part of the road and went past a waiting van with a few cars waiting behind it. The van only had sidelights on & although I was prepared to stop for him, flashed me (I thought to carry on through).

As I approached him, the van driver kept flashing me and then popped his lights on full beam & drove straight towards me from about fifteen yards away. I stopped because I was blinded and there was hardly any space for us both to pass. He then slowed and got over, leaving enough room for me to get past. Apparently when he flashes a car it means "come on" but when he flashes a bike it means "get out of my way". 

I would not have bothered reporting it but the van's VED has been unpaid since last October, so in went the video !


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 Feb 2019)

Icy this morning once in town, was not expecting that!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (7 Feb 2019)

Almost full sunlight when i left
Just brilliant!


----------



## Macca85 (7 Feb 2019)

Kevin_cambs_uk:

Full wrap round mud guards are the best all rounders on hybrid bikes. I stick mainly to bike paths, canal towpaths etc so are ideal for keeping majority of the crap off. 

Saw an unusual 1 this morning though, a young lad who lives near me regularly commutes 8 miles a day on his BMX

Must have bloody tired legs after that, credit to him though as they were made for youngsters to whizz about on not commuting


----------



## 13 rider (7 Feb 2019)

Macca85 said:


> Kevin_cambs_uk:
> 
> Full wrap round mud guards are the best all rounders on hybrid bikes. I stick mainly to bike paths, canal towpaths etc so are ideal for keeping majkritm of he crap off.
> 
> ...


To tag someone put the @ before there name ie @Macca85 then they get an alert


----------



## Macca85 (7 Feb 2019)

@13 rider thanks for that, hadn't realised. Much appreciated info.


----------



## dhd.evans (7 Feb 2019)

Deleted the video but got some comedy gold last night; traffic lights changed, started off and a Methadone Michael decided he was going to disembark from the pavement and cross the road in front of me. I bellowed 'Hullo!' at him and he got such a fright he froze then jumped on the spot. 

Silly pharmaceutical specialists....


----------



## lazybloke (7 Feb 2019)

A very near miss on the way home tonight, when someone pulled out halfway across the road right in front of me whilst I was doing 23mph.
Thought my face would be going through the driver's window, or if I was very lucky I'd go over the roof, but amazingly my brakes did the trick (despite wet roads) - I stopped about 4 inches short of the driver's door.

Didn't think to look at the reg plates. Maybe it's time I dug out my camera and found space for in on the bars. 

Heart rate should be back to normal by now


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (7 Feb 2019)

No bike today or tomorrow, I've got 100 mile round trip on both days


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Feb 2019)

Glad I was ready to stop...


----------



## palinurus (8 Feb 2019)

Not as wet as I expected based on the Met Office forecast. Bonus!


----------



## MrGrumpy (8 Feb 2019)

Wet coming in and Mary Poppins type trip home me thinks, as Erik has now arrived !


----------



## dhd.evans (8 Feb 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> Glad I was ready to stop...




This is 100% me - I know I should stop yet here I am proving my damn point that I have right of way by being awkward.


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Feb 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> This is 100% me - I know I should stop yet here I am proving my damn point that I have right of way by being awkward.


This is always a dodgy mini roundabout, as the road emerging from the left is perceived to be the 'main road' by some of those on it, so a "why should I stop" mindset creeps in sometimes. Well, that's my interpretation from the number of people who don't bother to look properly.


----------



## dhd.evans (8 Feb 2019)

This guy last night (language warning!):



Lighting in the vid isn't great but what happens is the sliding door on the big taxi is open and the passenger is swinging her fat legs out into the cycle lane to get out. Caught me unawares!


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Feb 2019)

Here's my other one from yesterday. Not only was it way too close to me, but notice how close he comes to hitting the oncoming car. Of course, the bus had to stop at the next stop, and I caught up with him.

I promise I'm not going to start posting videos every five minutes, but yesterday just seemed to be one of those days. To their credit, I've had an email reply to my complaint to Stagecoach already, admitting that the driving is substandard, and the driver will be spoken to, and they'll find the video useful in educating the driver. Normally their driving is very good around Exeter, and I know they take safety around cyclists seriously.


----------



## dhd.evans (8 Feb 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> I promise I'm not going to start posting videos every five minutes, but yesterday just seemed to be one of those days.



Don't be ashamed to do it - this level of numptiness requires highlighting. Sure, in a private vehicle your bad driving reflects badly on you but in your company automobile (or bus) your driving reflects badly on your company.


----------



## ukoldschool (8 Feb 2019)

wet and windy.....


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (8 Feb 2019)

Almost knocked off by a car today, inches and a big swerve from me

That’s the nearest to an off in 60000 miles

Not bad!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (8 Feb 2019)

A bit annoyed to find the rain had restarted on leaving work, but rewarded with this:


----------



## Randombiker9 (9 Feb 2019)

back on thursday.

Overtake too close (Also not the first thing that happened with bus) . (First mistake i'll post later. Dunno whether mine or drivers mistake or both or just hard to judge due to motorcyclist) . But . this overtake was way to close. Espeically as i was about to take up the lane due to parked cars ::/.



.


----------



## Randombiker9 (9 Feb 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> Don't be ashamed to do it - this level of numptiness requires highlighting. Sure, in a private vehicle your bad driving reflects badly on you but in your company automobile (or bus) your driving reflects badly on your company.


You know if you have a long video. You can just screen shot it. IF i don't have time to crop things out e.g address this is what i do. Which is why i post screen shots.


----------



## HLaB (9 Feb 2019)

Passed this numpty on Thursday night. He wasn't the only one though, there was a car on the other side of the junction. I'm guessing that he turned right on to the busway and dissappeared. A following car blindly thought, 'oh look there's a junction', and turned left. The car only got a few metres though he got a few 100 




I was too lazy to take mt gloves off and lift my gilet, back pack, and jacket to get into my jersey and phone wallet. Someone done it for me though


----------



## lazybloke (9 Feb 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> Glad I was ready to stop...





Difficult to be certain on my phone, but it looked like the car was on the roundabout first. Cant remember if that's relevant for mini roundabouts, so no further comment!


----------



## biggs682 (11 Feb 2019)

Used a different route for my commute this morning as i needed to go and get a Valentine's card ready for Thursday 
Couldn't believe how little rubbish there was compared to my normal route 
Frosty under foot so care was the main word


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (11 Feb 2019)

Sorry everyone but car today

I have vowed to drive once a month just to keep the monotony demons away


----------



## Threevok (11 Feb 2019)

Great to get back to the commute today. Dry and sunny too


----------



## lazybloke (11 Feb 2019)

Something different about tonight's commute: it wasn't entirely _dark! _


----------



## booze and cake (11 Feb 2019)

It makes me laugh the reporting of taxi protests apparently bringing London to a standstill. Last week it was the minicabs (https://www.southwarknews.co.uk/news/minicabs-london-bridge-protest-ulez-traffic/ ) and today the black cabs again allegedly caused 'traffic chaos'. by abandoning their cabs and blocking Whitehall and Parliament Square. It was quite strange seeing so many cabs empty, I thought maybe they'd all had enough and were handing them in.









No delays for us cyclists, I was only at a standstill while taking photos.


----------



## Dec66 (11 Feb 2019)

On me way home tonight, just pulling up to the lights at the junction of Albany Road and Camberwell Road, by Burgess Park.

"Pffffffft".

The front one, thankfully. I thought the p*nct*re fairies had struck again, but having turned the tyre inside out I saw it was a pinch flat caused by a small tear in the sidewall.

Oh, b@lls, thought I, still with nine miles or so to go and no convenient train station. All I could do was to wander up the road and see if I could get something to effect a repair.

Nearby was a petrol station; they had a small roll of PVC tape. So, I bought that, put a strip on the inside of the tyre of the tear (and another couple to keep it down), and one on the outside for good luck. I then rode home gingerly, keeping hand pressure off the bars, taking bends slowly in order not to bank too much, and avoiding as many bumps as possible.

I made it, thankfully.

I had been thinking this morning that I really should change the tyres, as they have done many, many miles. Now the decision's been made for me. I must get some tyre boots to carry about, too.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Feb 2019)

MrGrumpy said:


> Icy this morning once in town, was not expecting that!


Expect the unexpected by checking the hourly Met's Office forecast, then take away a couple of degrees from the forecast.
Icy here this morning, after a mild week.
My day off, so no commuting, but the ice was expected


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (11 Feb 2019)

I took the Sunday best bike into work for the first time this year.
,At the weekend I had stripped the hub of the rear wheel on the winter bike and found one of the bearings has disintegrated inside the freewheel. The wheels have only just done over 1200 miles, some of them in the snow, but I would expect better mileage than that. Fortunately, it has not damaged the free wheel or the spindle (well nothing I cannot fix)
New bearings ordered and hopefully I can fit them before the first audax ride of the year on Saturday. Although the weather is looking dry this week, so the summer bike could be used if needed.


----------



## dhd.evans (12 Feb 2019)

Smidsy'd at low speed on the way home last night. S'pose i'd better start using cycle lanes again...



Apparently she "couldn't see me" and "i shouldn't have been there anyway".

Oh well, what can you do?


----------



## Macca85 (12 Feb 2019)

Day off for me today so had a ride into town, saw a 1st though this morning. 

1 of the lads.going to the college near me was cruising about on an old chopper not seen 1 for years but it looked in reasonable nicker. 

I doubt this but has anyone else spotted people doing commutes even short trips on a BMX or similar


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (12 Feb 2019)

After last nights insomnia!
I had forgotten just why I cycle everyday


----------



## rivers (12 Feb 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> After last nights insomnia!
> I had forgotten just why I cycle everyday



I wish my cycling cured my insomnia...


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Feb 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> Smidsy'd at low speed on the way home last night. S'pose i'd better start using cycle lanes again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Report her to the taxi licensing folks, suggest an eye test, report to the police ?


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Feb 2019)

Gorgeous ride in yesterday, the ride home not overly marred by an Audi A6 driver overtaking late into the path of a visible oncoming vehicle which was forced to brake, and some loon tooting me as I waited to turn right into a side-road.


----------



## dhd.evans (12 Feb 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Report her to the taxi licensing folks, suggest an eye test, report to the police ?



Folk suggesting 101 for this but honestly unless the spoke repair runs into the hunners of pounds i'm just going to take it on the chin and accept that sometimes people just want to kill you with their stupidity and blissful ignorance...


----------



## Threevok (12 Feb 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> Folk suggesting 101 for this but honestly unless the spoke repair runs into the hunners of pounds i'm just going to take it on the chin and accept that sometimes people just want to kill you with their stupidity and blissful ignorance...



Getting away with it might make her even more complacent towards other road users and may result in a more serious outcome for someone else.


----------



## MrGrumpy (12 Feb 2019)

woke up with rose tinted glasses and got the good bike out (looked at the wrong forecast ) , big mistake......... will have to clean it now.


----------



## hennbell (12 Feb 2019)

What an unbelievably cold month, we are back to the -30's (not including wind chill).

If this keeps up I will have to invest in a cycle trainer and a zwift account.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Feb 2019)

Having never, save on ice, fallen off in 20 years of cycle commuting, I've written off a second pair of bib tights in a fortnight tonight. 

Lost the front wheel on a sharp left hander I must have safely traversed literally thousands of times in all conditions. 

I blame cycle chat - I'd resolved to put relatively more on the front brake after reading a thread here recommending it. I shall revert to my previous policy of keeping more on the rear until incipient skidding. 

The bike's OK though, that's the main thing. 

Now, where are the extra large wound dressings...


----------



## Randombiker9 (12 Feb 2019)

Lol. Feb seems to be the time for rude drivers in my area lol. 
Got the crap of you should be on the inside not the middle of the lane (when I was about to change lane). In the morning . I think I got this on my camera if I have I’ll post it on once I crop the rest of video out. 

And then on way home the exact same car as a previous week said the same rude word from before which I won’t say becuse of the silly swear filter on here.


----------



## dhd.evans (13 Feb 2019)

Spoke repair and wheel true was £17 at LBS; I pass the taxi rank on the way home so might have a gander, see if I can see the culprit for a quick "You owe me £20" chat. 

Ride last night and this morning uneventful. That is, no one tried to purposefully kill me.


----------



## rivers (13 Feb 2019)

8*, sunny, and dry when I left for work this morning, which meant legs out and my summer bike. Took the long route in today and it was speedier than it has been


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (13 Feb 2019)

4 days and just under 100 miles split over lates and nights. I'm utterly pooped but still far better (and cheaper) than the car, and some days nearly as quick.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (13 Feb 2019)

Blimey it was cycling on a summer eve tonight

Still day light, light wind, dry and warm

Just wonderful


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (13 Feb 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Blimey it was cycling on a summer eve tonight
> 
> Still day light, light wind, dry and warm
> 
> Just wonderful


It was lovely and warm (compared to last week) at 0300hrs this morning. Somehow did my fastest time for years. I'm going to buy some Aftershokz bone consulting headphones this week as I've discovered The Infinite Monkey Cage on podcasts and I'm hooked.


----------



## Spartak (13 Feb 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> I was suckered into ordering the black & yellow Bolt for full price by my own vanity. Could've had the plain black one at a discount. My best bike is black & yellow.
> Then I found out you could get a yellow cover. Dumbass.



Case arrived today, thanks again for info...


----------



## biggs682 (13 Feb 2019)

Only commuted by bike this morning and it reminded me of commuting in the warmer days gone by .


----------



## Arjimlad (13 Feb 2019)

Spartak said:


> Case arrived today, thanks again for info...


I kept dropping my Bolt, whereas I rarely dropped the Garmin. Did you get a yellow one ?!


----------



## bonker (14 Feb 2019)

First chance to ride in for over a week, deep joy. Got a puncture but successfully used the CO2 thingy and fixed it pretty damn quick despite beiong on the fixed with mudguards ( always a pain). I had another puncture quite recently on a commute so fear I may have a hidden flint in the tyre somewhere ( I can't feel it) may invest in another tube at lunchtime.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Feb 2019)

What a cracking day for commuting , wish i had turned left instead of right but hey ho


----------



## Heltor Chasca (14 Feb 2019)

Foggy as fug this morning. Making ideal conditions for motons to drive around with their lights switched off. 

Yet on bright days, they are lit up like carnival queens.  Genetic screening to be introduced by DVLA. 

Not.


----------



## CycleCommute.CC (14 Feb 2019)

Incontinentia Buttocks said:


> It was lovely and warm (compared to last week) at 0300hrs this morning. Somehow did my fastest time for years. I'm going to buy some Aftershokz bone consulting headphones this week as I've discovered The Infinite Monkey Cage on podcasts and I'm hooked.


What are bone conductors like on the bike? I've been wanting to try them for ages


----------



## Spartak (14 Feb 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> I kept dropping my Bolt, whereas I rarely dropped the Garmin. Did you get a yellow one ?!



Black...


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (14 Feb 2019)

CycleCommute.CC said:


> What are bone conductors like on the bike? I've been wanting to try them for ages


I'm just picking them up from Argos this very moment. I'll report back shortly.


----------



## Leaway2 (14 Feb 2019)

CycleCommute.CC said:


> What are bone conductors like on the bike? I've been wanting to try them for ages


I love them. I guess there is some loss of quality but you retain the ability to hear your surrounding (providing the volume is not set too high). They sync effortlessly with my phone.
I listen to 4extra on my commutes, so "hiFi" is not an issue.
Mine have developed a rattle though, as though something is loose inside.
Aftershokz Air


----------



## CycleCommute.CC (14 Feb 2019)

Leaway2 said:


> I love them. I guess there is some loss of quality but you retain the ability to hear your surrounding (providing the volume is not set too high). They sync effortlessly with my phone.
> I listen to 4extra on my commutes, so "hiFi" is not an issue.
> Mine have developed a rattle though, as though something is loose inside.
> Aftershokz Air


Thanks,, I'll really need to get a set at some point


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (14 Feb 2019)

CycleCommute.CC said:


> Thanks,, I'll really need to get a set at some point


They're very light and nice and tight on my tiny head. Hardly any bass but I wasn't expecting them to have much do to the design. Only been using them to listen to podcasts while cooking and they seem really good. I'll try them on the bike tomorrow to see how they cope with the wind noise.


----------



## skudupnorth (14 Feb 2019)

It doesn’t get any better when the weather is so good...... unless you are driving into Manchester


----------



## dhd.evans (15 Feb 2019)

Couple of WVM moments this morning but nothing that had me spitting feathers. I must post some of the more beautiful parts of my commute next week.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Feb 2019)

Like @skudupnorth , I had gorgeous weather for the commute this morning. A little chilly to start but not too bad. It didn't take long to warm up.
Next week is also half term but looked like a lot of folks decided to start it early, ie today. It made for a very clear traffic free route this morning. Nice.


----------



## KneesUp (15 Feb 2019)

The bike made a clicking noise pulling away from a few junctions. I got off to investigate and couldn't see anything obvious. So I carried on. At the next junction there was a loud crack. I got off to look again. Nothing obvious. I got back on, and the chain fell off. Now you can all tell me that it's disgustingly uncared for, and you'll all be right.






I've messaged the OH to ask her to drop off a chain tool at my work on the way to her work (Decathlon is a lunch time walk away) and sent her a picture of it so you can locate the right one. I sent this image:




and received this image and a question mark in reply:





She found it in the end. Think I need to sort my tool box out a bit.


----------



## Arjimlad (15 Feb 2019)

Gorgeous frosty sunny ride to work, extended to 11 miles. It's mornings like these which make it all so worthwhile.


----------



## CycleCommute.CC (15 Feb 2019)

Gorgeous ride to work today!


----------



## confusedcyclist (15 Feb 2019)

By eck, it's almost like summer out there. I'm going to duck out 10 mins early, that should get me home in the light and I can pretend the clocks have gone back.


----------



## CycleCommute.CC (15 Feb 2019)

An amazing ride home, nearly spoiled by a nasty little headwind. But the sun was shining and it was beautiful!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (15 Feb 2019)

Beautiful sun on the way home


----------



## CycleCommute.CC (15 Feb 2019)

Here's my blog post about the amazing Commute today :

https://cyclecommute.cc/2019/02/15/winter-sun/


----------



## Jenkins (15 Feb 2019)

Left home for work at 6am with clear skies, the temperature at sub zero and all the cars in my road covered in a thick layer of frost. Just over a mile up the road I turned into Gulpher Road and a thick bank of freezing mist/fog blanketing the fields, but as I got closer to Felixstowe, there were sudden patches of warm air so my glasses had to be pocketed as they kept misting up. For the rest of the ride I was constantly going from warm to cold spots depending on the shelter from the warm(er) air off the North Sea - to the extent that cars on one side of the road were covered in frost while on the other side of the road they were completely clear!

Then an afternoon ride home in glorious sunshine and light winds.


----------



## skudupnorth (16 Feb 2019)

This is where me and my bike live once I get to work


----------



## clf (18 Feb 2019)

No longs and no winter boots this morning.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Feb 2019)

clf said:


> No longs and no winter boots this morning.



Or wooly gloves and Nightvision Evo jacket.


----------



## CycleCommute.CC (18 Feb 2019)

clf said:


> No longs and no winter boots this morning.


Can't wait to do the same, but bitterly cold wind here today means I'm not risking it.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (18 Feb 2019)

Puncture, but the magic off my tubeless tyres and sealant fixed it in a jiffy.


----------



## flake99please (18 Feb 2019)

Hit on a roundabout by an elderly woman after work today. No injuries, bike is fine, swore (a lot), she didn’t stop, registration number noted, retribution awaits.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (18 Feb 2019)

First commute using my bone conducting headphones. Liked them a lot for podcasts, music quality is so so but acceptable. Found it makes the ride go really quickly.


----------



## CycleCommute.CC (19 Feb 2019)

Average commute today, nothing of note really. However, an amazing breakfast at the end of it set me up nicely:

Fuel Up


----------



## KneesUp (19 Feb 2019)

skudupnorth said:


> View attachment 452805
> This is where me and my bike live once I get to work


The view from your chair is almost as good as mine! 

I'm at work on my own today so the bike gets the luxury of living in the office too - it's in the way too much if there are other in.

EDIT - toaster on your desk though - I can only dream of such luxury! I have a heated coaster, but it would take a long time to make toast on it!


----------



## dhd.evans (19 Feb 2019)

The black dog reared up over the weekend, first time in many years. Managed to ride in to work today and yesterday but my heart was not in it to go fast and hard. I am fascinated by how it managed to suck the pleasure out of things - no sadness, no joy, just emptiness.


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Feb 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> The black dog reared up over the weekend, first time in many years. Managed to ride in to work today and yesterday but my heart was not in it to go fast and hard. I am fascinated by how it managed to suck the pleasure out of things - no sadness, no joy, just emptiness.



Put it in its basket and look after yourself !


----------



## vickster (19 Feb 2019)

First cycle commute today, just under 6 weeks after knee op. Sunny, colder than expected, got splattered legs and feet riding through mucky park. Uneventful otherwise, not much traffic as it’s half term


----------



## hennbell (19 Feb 2019)

Today was the first proper ride of the month and its the 19th.
The morning ride was a chilly -24C but it is expected to go up to -8C this afternoon. 
This is why lots of Canadians take a winter warm weather break.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2019)

hennbell said:


> Today was the first proper ride of the month and its the 19th.
> The morning ride was a chilly -24C but it is expected to go up to -8C this afternoon.
> This is why lots of Canadians take a winter warm weather break.




ONLY -24?


----------



## CycleCommute.CC (19 Feb 2019)

hennbell said:


> Today was the first proper ride of the month and its the 19th.
> The morning ride was a chilly -24C but it is expected to go up to -8C this afternoon.
> This is why lots of Canadians take a winter warm weather break.


Respect! What do you wear when it's that cold?


----------



## DCBassman (19 Feb 2019)

CycleCommute.CC said:


> Respect! What do you wear when it's that cold?


Everything, I suspect!


----------



## aferris2 (19 Feb 2019)

Nice  close pass by a bus on the way home today. Driver waited patiently behind me as we went round a blind corner then passed a couple of parked cars. The overtake started off OK, but started driver to pull back to the kerb as the front wheels passed me. He would have got me if I hadn't slowed almost to a halt. Nothing coming in the other direction so no excuse. Report has been submitted.


----------



## skudupnorth (19 Feb 2019)

KneesUp said:


> The view from your chair is almost as good as mine!
> 
> I'm at work on my own today so the bike gets the luxury of living in the office too - it's in the way too much if there are other in.
> 
> EDIT - toaster on your desk though - I can only dream of such luxury! I have a heated coaster, but it would take a long time to make toast on it!


Oh it’s not that bad,it’s just a place for my computer and bike,my big office looks like this .....,


----------



## I like Skol (20 Feb 2019)

Wow!

Fantastic ride home tonight. I can't remember the last time I worked a half-shift and cycled home after midnight, must be last autumn at a guess.

Tonight was perfect, despite the slightly damp weather. The rain just kept up a steady spitting and the roads were wet with puddles, but I didn't care one jot. I was on top form and my legs just kept on spinning. The roads were deserted, almost eerily quiet by urban Manchester standards. I don't think I was passed by more than 4 or 5 cars in the whole 11 miles trip. I wish it was always this good.....


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (20 Feb 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Wow!
> 
> Fantastic ride home tonight. I can't remember the last time I worked a half-shift and cycled home after midnight, must be last autumn at a guess.
> 
> Tonight was perfect, despite the slightly damp weather. The rain just kept up a steady spitting and the roads were wet with puddles, but I didn't care one jot. I was on top form and my legs just kept on spinning. The roads were deserted, almost eerily quiet by urban Manchester standards. I don't think I was passed by more than 4 or 5 cars in the whole 11 miles trip. I wish it was always this good.....


I had a ride home very similar to yours, finished same time, same weather same distance and same traffic and managed to get home in 36 mins! Fastest I've done it for years, and all to a backing track of cracking music thanks to my trek Aftershokz headphones.


----------



## skudupnorth (20 Feb 2019)

Still going strong and enjoying the commuting. Spotted this abandoned car on the banking of NCN55 which looks like it had fallen out of a garden ! 
Cyclechat sticker fading a bit now on the fixie, time for some new ones me thinks  @smokeysmoo


----------



## gaijintendo (20 Feb 2019)

Interesting how the camera and your memory differ.

Cycling in, close pass. Looks close. Need to report it.

Cycling out however...

I recall: 
Coming down the hill at speed
Catch up with driver
Driver stops surdsudd because a car reversed blindly out of a blind driveway

Video shows:
Car pulls out of a junction in front of me.
I start to slow.
They stop suddenly, within 25 yards when they encounter a car which had already reversed 3/4 out of a driveway

Either way I had to brake suddenly, and the bike didn't stop as fast as expected. I made contact with perhaps an 8th of a wheel turn to go.

Just a muddy patch on his bumper, but my rear wheel lifted.

He was concerned about me.
Wasn't at all concerned about the car.
Blamed the person for reversing, like I thought had happened. I guess I'm more suggestible than I thought!

If he hadn't pulled out, I presumably would have been annoyed about the reversing car on my side of the road but either passed or had a car length extra to stop.

Either way, I'll be more careful on that hill!


----------



## CycleCommute.CC (21 Feb 2019)

Really tough ride home last night. Wind has been relentless this week. Blog post here:

Midweek Slump

So glad of this half way home:


----------



## ianrauk (21 Feb 2019)

Tough old ride in this morning. Maybe something to do with the 200k Audax I did yesterday 
Apart from the old legs feeling a bit tired, due to it being half term the motor traffic was minimal making for a faster ride in then usual. Lovely weather too.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Feb 2019)

It's been a lot easier riding to work in the morning and back home again in the evening as no school kids to deal with , but my lunchtime commutes have been hell because of all the on holiday school kids playing or walking along the shared paths


----------



## skudupnorth (21 Feb 2019)

Bloody hell !!! T-Shirt weather !!! What a fantastic day to ride even if it was only to work and back


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (21 Feb 2019)

CycleCommute.CC said:


> Really tough ride home last night. Wind has been relentless this week. Blog post here:
> 
> Midweek Slump
> 
> ...


I've been very lucky this week, headwind on the way in, but tailwind on the way home. Thank God!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (21 Feb 2019)

Lovely ride home
Seemed to have legs that were working for a change!


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (22 Feb 2019)

Tough going on the way in but lovely on the way home. I am also loving my headphones, I've got audio book for way in and Spotify for the journey home.


----------



## MrGrumpy (22 Feb 2019)

CycleCommute.CC said:


> Really tough ride home last night. Wind has been relentless this week. Blog post here:
> 
> Midweek Slump
> 
> ...



Tell me you don`t commute on the A71 ?? I`ve done a couple of trips from out your way in years gone by and that road is a mare !!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (22 Feb 2019)

Shorts today!


----------



## CycleCommute.CC (22 Feb 2019)

MrGrumpy said:


> Tell me you don`t commute on the A71 ?? I`ve done a couple of trips from out your way in years gone by and that road is a mare !!


Only use the 71 rarely, it's not a nice ride! Usually take A89 -> A8 into Edinburgh. Check it out on my blog or strava if you want.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Feb 2019)

Foggy on the old commute this morning, but not cold.
Last day of the half term holidays which means the roads will be back to packed school run normal next week.


----------



## MrGrumpy (22 Feb 2019)

CycleCommute.CC said:


> Only use the 71 rarely, it's not a nice ride! Usually take A89 -> A8 into Edinburgh. Check it out on my blog or strava if you want.



We may have passed in the mornings at some point !


----------



## CycleCommute.CC (22 Feb 2019)

MrGrumpy said:


> We may have passed in the mornings at some point !


What's your commute?


----------



## ianrauk (22 Feb 2019)

Well, what a lovely warm commute home this afternoon.
I did away with the leg warmers and windcheater and rolled the base layer arm sleeves up.
Amazing weather for February.


----------



## MrGrumpy (22 Feb 2019)

CycleCommute.CC said:


> What's your commute?


Fife to Sighthill , think we have passed at Barnton ?


----------



## gaijintendo (22 Feb 2019)

Weird week for drivers. Had another close pass, a lollipop man with no kids step out in front of me after chatting with his colleague, and a convertible driver drive the other side of the road to pass me, to enter the lane to the left of me to sit at the lights...only to be on the wrong lane to go right.

Well the jokes on him. He owns a convertible in Scotland!


----------



## HLaB (22 Feb 2019)

I decided on this mornings commute I'm a reckless cyclist, I keep on saying hello to folks. One of these days I'm going to make somebody crash as they desperately look away to avoid eye contact


----------



## Jenkins (22 Feb 2019)

Perfect weather for an extended, slow on & off road ride in to work on the 29er. Warm, dry, sunny & light winds so I didn't exactly take the most direct route in...



Coming home this evening, there was thick mist which made the unlit off road sections "ineresting".


----------



## CycleCommute.CC (22 Feb 2019)

MrGrumpy said:


> Fife to Sighthill , think we have passed at Barnton ?


Quite likely, I go up the Maybury Road every day. You record on Strava?


----------



## MrGrumpy (23 Feb 2019)

Just gave you a follow !


----------



## CycleCommute.CC (23 Feb 2019)

MrGrumpy said:


> Just gave you a follow !


Cheers grumpy!


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (23 Feb 2019)

0500hrs, pitch black, freezing mist rising off the canal and not a soul to be seen. Bliss.


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Feb 2019)

So, 2 degrees for the ride in tomorrow, and 10 for the ride home.. clothing challenge ! 

What do you wear ?


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Feb 2019)

My commute was t'other way round!
17c heading in at Sunday lunchtime, and 2c home just now.
Sweat there ~ shiver back 






Half a mile from work, I get this obstacle course. 
There is a way through, luckily, as it's a lot of miles (on not nice roads to ride) to be on the other side. I'm stuck with this until September!


----------



## Grievesy (25 Feb 2019)

Cold foggy morning on the way in at 6am today. Was so foggy that my front strobe light was just lighting up the fog whiter and making visibility worse. Cycling away minding my business when BAM. punched in the face (or so it felt) a bird flew into my face. The would be perpetrator was gone by the time I realized what happened and stopped to check on it for round 2. So carried on and got to work. the reception lass went white as a sheet when she seen me. Didn't realize it had happened as my face was quite cold but I'd cut my face and it would appear I had some DNA of the perp on me as well.

Unsure if it's a bad omen or a lucky charm? So far I'm going to go with the former over the latter.


----------



## straas (25 Feb 2019)

Legs pretty sore today - decided to run up the steep side of conwy mountain on saturday morning. 

Found kit selection this morning very confusing - ended up swapping out long sleeved jersey for short, but keeping long sleeved base layer on.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Feb 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> So, 2 degrees for the ride in tomorrow, and 10 for the ride home.. clothing challenge !
> 
> What do you wear ?


Sub zero at 6am this morning, so woolly gloves under mitts, s/s baselayer, l/s thin jersey, light thermal jacket with windproof front panels, buff & trousers. Going home it was up to around 13° so the buff, woolly gloves & baselayer were stuffed into the jacket pockets with the jacket only part zipped up.


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Feb 2019)

I ended up putting the short sleeve base layer in my bag, and unzipping the arms off my Aldi softshell jacket. It wasn't as warm at 5.45pm as the middle of the day !


----------



## ianrauk (26 Feb 2019)

bbbrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr bit nippy this morning. Neighbours were busy scrapping frost off their car windscreeens. Cracking sunrise though. Just managed to get to work with fingerless gloves.. though was a close call.


----------



## CycleCommute.CC (26 Feb 2019)

Stunning weather this week for commuting. Definitely chilly on the mornings so takes good planning to get the clothing right. Felt so good to get shorts on for the first time this year! 






https://cyclecommute.cc/2019/02/25/double-first/


----------



## dhd.evans (26 Feb 2019)

Had the GP this morning to sort medication so a later start; as promised, a nice video from my ride:


----------



## Arjimlad (26 Feb 2019)

Not the usual response from someone asked to put the sodding phone away ! 

I see this queue of traffic from my office as I get ready to leave. The number fiddling away on their mobiles is about 10%. I have reported them in the past but this chap seemed to be contrite. 

Perhaps I am going soft.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (26 Feb 2019)

Nice detour home from Hillsborough to South Sheffield via Ladybower.

Obviously I didn't have Strava when I was doing that route more often and only had it when I was losing the cycling bug as I'm by no means fast but recorded 36 achievements over 24 miles. Even though the chain came off on the Surprise View climb.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (27 Feb 2019)

I should be grateful that two thirds of our school run is on a very good local greenway. The other third passes through a local town that is well beyond the ability of my 9 year old to negotiate. It is a particularly bad piece of urban planning and infrastructure. 

So we have a solution. My daughter sits on the back of the Big Dummy and we get through the rough stuff by towing her bike. Once on the greenway she can unclip her bike from mine, slot the wheel on and off we go in peace, all the way to school.


----------



## si_c (27 Feb 2019)

Been using the MTB on the way into work this week - nobblies do make it harder, and given the mileage deficit I'm at currently for my years plan, anything to help keep the fitness up is a bonus.

Also used the bike for my meeting this afternoon - the main site is 7 miles from where I'm based, but there's a lovely bridle path between the two for about 4miles which I use. Given that today was like summer in many respects it was a great ride there and back.

I did get a bit pissed off though, there was one lycra clad gentleman who rode through 4 sets of red lights in front of me. I might have spoken unkindly towards him as I passed him going uphill, on an MTB, at 18mph, in a suit.


----------



## aferris2 (27 Feb 2019)

Freehub started acting a bit too free on the commute in this morning. Assumed it was because of the cold (-1C). Got ready to ride home this afternoon and found I had no drive at all. Had to call out the cavalry and take the drive of shame home. First commute of the year missed.


----------



## Arjimlad (27 Feb 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I should be grateful that two thirds of our school run is on a very good local greenway. The other third passes through a local town that is well beyond the ability of my 9 year old to negotiate. It is a particularly bad piece of urban planning and infrastructure.
> 
> So we have a solution. My daughter sits on the back of the Big Dummy and we get through the rough stuff by towing her bike. Once on the greenway she can unclip her bike from mine, slot the wheel on and off we go in peace, all the way to school.
> 
> ...



That's dedication !


----------



## skudupnorth (27 Feb 2019)

With scenery like this I feel guilty calling it a commute but here you go ! Made the most of the stunning weather and extended my ride home via the Bridgewater/ Leeds-Liverpool canal after my usual route of the glass strewn NCN55 ( chavs must have been out over night) Just one cockwomble tried to kill me by pulling out in his cement mixer on the little bit of road I had to use before rejoining the guided busway just to bring me down to Earth that motorists still don’t care !


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (27 Feb 2019)

Woodland trail (up Wyming Brook) part of the way home....9 days ago it was fully dark and moonlit on the same stretch, was only twilight this evening _(and I don't mean angsty sparkly teen vampires were running around the place)_ . Getting lighter, even if there was a bit of an icy chill heading back downhill


----------



## Alba Zeus (28 Feb 2019)

Approaching a blind bend on a country road yesterday. Could hear a car behind me but thought they where hanging back. Nope. Decided to overtake me on the blind bend. Gave me plenty of room to be fair but when I glanced over as the car passed the woman driving had her mobile planted to her ear and there was a kid (circa 8/9 years old) in the passenger seat....... Incredible 

Further along I was about 2 cars lengths from a mini roundabout when a little old dear in her Micra decided she would overtake me and try and beat me to the roundabout. She genuinely seemed surprised when we ended up hitting the roundabout side by side. She did however manage to squeeze past me at a traffic island a few meters from the roundabout


----------



## confusedcyclist (28 Feb 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I should be grateful that two thirds of our school run is on a very good local greenway. The other third passes through a local town that is well beyond the ability of my 9 year old to negotiate. It is a particularly bad piece of urban planning and infrastructure.
> 
> So we have a solution. My daughter sits on the back of the Big Dummy and we get through the rough stuff by towing her bike. Once on the greenway she can unclip her bike from mine, slot the wheel on and off we go in peace, all the way to school.
> 
> ...


Is there a skewer attached to your rear rack? However you've managed it, it's clever!


----------



## confusedcyclist (28 Feb 2019)

Off the bike today, some niggling neck pain has flared up in a big way. I can barely move my noggin left or right so it would be dangerous to ride, not to mention it hurts like hell. Whilst I'm supposed to be working from home, I'll mostly be looking into obtaining a folding bike to make otherwise awful public transport links feasible.


----------



## mangid (28 Feb 2019)

Slippy roads, on hack bike with Gatorskins .... Low sided, road rash, hand run over by following cyclists ;-)


----------



## Arjimlad (28 Feb 2019)

Hilarious dog-in-the-manger driver in this silver Hyundai this morning, determined to block all cyclists. I got a toot when I got round his stationary 4x4 !


----------



## confusedcyclist (28 Feb 2019)

Last night's commute was uneventful, except a kid almost karked it 
View: https://youtu.be/rmJMUuu6xfU


----------



## Heltor Chasca (28 Feb 2019)

confusedcyclist said:


> Is there a skewer attached to your rear rack? However you've managed it, it's clever!



Thank you, but I can’t take any credit. All I have done is attach one of these. I nicked it out the back of my pick up from a floor rack I made.


----------



## confusedcyclist (28 Feb 2019)

I didn't know such things existed, knowing about them is half the challenge!


----------



## Leaway2 (28 Feb 2019)

Remonstrated with a motorist who turned in front of me. No indicators, whilst chatting on the phone. "it's an emergency" . Yeah right! (those weren't my exact words to her)


----------



## biggs682 (28 Feb 2019)

Well first damp commute at lunch time for a while , looks to be just about spitting for the commute home tonight


----------



## Jenkins (28 Feb 2019)

mangid said:


> Slippy roads, on hack bike with Gatorskins .... Low sided, road rash, hand run over by following cyclists ;-)


Ouch - Twice!

There was proper rain here for the first time in what seems like weeks. Having had a couple of offs on damp/slippery surfaces recently I was very tentative on the few corners & roundabouts with smooth surfaces.


----------



## skudupnorth (28 Feb 2019)

Moist one today but still enjoyable. Had a steaming headache for some reason so opted for the shorter 18 mile round trip.


----------



## John_S (28 Feb 2019)

I've been off work and away from cycling for a few weeks due to the sudden death of my sister after complications which followed on from having had DVT.

However I've just got back on the bike and within 5 miles I got a nice welcome back to the road from a guy in a van.

I was cycling down single track rural road when I came up to two horses in the road. I went slowly and stayed a good distance back prior to a car coming from the opposite direction which meant that the horses went a stood in a passing place/lay-by at which point they noticed me and stayed where they were beckoning me past which I did.

Then I immediately turned a sharp 90 degree bend and just after that there was a speeding van coming towards me and although it was essentially single track road it was wide enough for the van not to cause me problems but I gave what I thought was a polite slow down notice because I knew that immediately as he got to the bend he'd be faced by two horses.

At this point the van man gave me the middle finger and showed no intention of slowing down. It was a lovely welcome back to the road.


----------



## Arjimlad (1 Mar 2019)

John_S said:


> I've been off work and away from cycling for a few weeks due to the sudden death of my sister after complications which followed on from having had DVT.
> 
> However I've just got back on the bike and within 5 miles I got a nice welcome back to the road from a guy in a van.
> 
> ...



At least you had a nice interaction with the horse riders. Captain Cockwomble can just do one.


----------



## Arjimlad (1 Mar 2019)

A bit of a dilemma today.

This Audi driver buzzed me way too close as I was noting the continued presence of broken bottle glass all over the shared use pavement. There was a pickup in the outside lane so she couldn't get over onto it, so she just pushed past rather than easing off until she could pass at a safe distance.

When I caught up 200yds down the road, I had a very friendly chat. She was quite charming, probably mid seventies and hadn't got the faintest idea that she'd been too close. She said sorry & I asked for more space in future before the lights changed & she drove off.

I have now checked the footage and find it rather scary that she was so oblivious to the need for safe passing distances. Should I upload the footage & let the police decide whether to reinforce my request ? Perhaps she has eyesight issues with the sunny morning ?


----------



## mangid (1 Mar 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Ouch - Twice!
> 
> There was proper rain here for the first time in what seems like weeks. Having had a couple of offs on damp/slippery surfaces recently I was very tentative on the few corners & roundabouts with smooth surfaces.



Yea, I was possibly over cautious this morning ;-)


----------



## CycleCommute.CC (1 Mar 2019)

A bit misty the last couple of mornings, but that can be pretty as well. Really need the bright lights on though when it's like that.


----------



## confusedcyclist (1 Mar 2019)

If she was polite, apologetic and courteous, I wouldn't personally dob her in, unless I suspected she wasn't fit to be driving (poor eye sight for instance).


----------



## 13 rider (1 Mar 2019)

Rear wheel felt a bit soft halfway home tonight yes a puncture .Managed to nurse it home pumping it up twice couldn't be bothered changing the tube at the side of the road. Second rear puncture in 2 weeks might be time for a new tyre lots of cuts allowing small bits of stone at the tube . Bit disappointted with the tyres, original stock tyres have only done 12800 miles !! Think I had my use out of them


----------



## Bazzer (4 Mar 2019)

Some commutes have their unexpected moments of pleasure, but this morning's just kept giving. 
Having been awoken by the wind and rain battering my house at 3am, l thought it was going to bike, train, bike, or even taking the car to the train station, but a couple of hours later, no rain or gusts. 
With the wind behind me or to my side for almost all of the journey, the wind also seemed to have done a decent job in reducing the areas I know are prone to flooding. Considerate drivers throughout including left turners. Just the right temperature all through the journey and saw dawn breaking for the first time this year on a commute. Even the traffic lights were down to only four reds in the twenty odd I have to cross.


----------



## CycleCommute.CC (4 Mar 2019)

After 2 weeks of commutes with only a single motorcyclist gesturing to me on his way past, all the crazy drivers were back with a vengeance today. 3 drivers within 10 minutes shouted at me out the window to get off the road.

What is wrong with these people?


----------



## ukoldschool (4 Mar 2019)

Headwind


----------



## rivers (4 Mar 2019)

As i was hitting the security shed at work, the heavens opened up, and I was pelted with 5p sized pieces of hail and 40mph wind gusts (which were also a headwind the entire way home). I promptly turned around, put the bike in the office and got the bus home. I should be home by now. I'm still in the bus and need to get a third


----------



## roubaixtuesday (4 Mar 2019)

Well that commute home was the most miserable ride of the year to date.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (4 Mar 2019)

The one thing more anoying than an awful aborted overtake through a pinch with oncoming traffic with a big 4x4 headlght inches by your shoulder....

..is when the t**t does pass you and there are Rock Shox etc stickers on the back


----------



## skudupnorth (4 Mar 2019)

Moist ! Wind ! Hail stones ! Sunshine ! Not a bad commute


----------



## biggs682 (4 Mar 2019)

4 commutes today as normal , bright and breezy this morning , grey and less windy lunch time dry but damp underfoot on way home tonight 
Who knows what the morning will bring


----------



## Bazzer (5 Mar 2019)

Wussed out for the journey home. 
As I left work it was hammering down with rain, with black cloud covering the sky. And with the prospect of a driving wind in my face all the way home, headed for a train station.
Of course twenty five minutes later as the train left the station, the sky was full of sun and fluffy white clouds, with only my smell of damp and the puddles of water below my feet and bike as evidence of the earlier downpour.
Inevitably as the train approached my home station, the clouds gathered once again and I got another soaking. 
I might as well have saved myself the train fare.


----------



## dhd.evans (5 Mar 2019)

*sigh*


----------



## Heltor Chasca (5 Mar 2019)

Found a World Book Day Alchemist on board today. This is ‘Rose’ by childrens’ author Holly Webb. AND I managed to do pancakes for breakfast. Put me forward for all Super-Dad nominations why don’t you?


----------



## MrGrumpy (6 Mar 2019)

Too wet and cold so drove in, bonus being I will be home early !


----------



## gaijintendo (6 Mar 2019)

Had my first Fixie chain drop, and it was significantly less dramatic than I had imagined. I had always expected a chain to snap and tangle causing immediate breaking - but it just slipped off onto the spokes. I'm glad i didn't pedal on and chew them out.

I booked the bike on a railingr andand ail the chain back on then booted up in safe mode... but there was an asymmetric wobble feeling - which was a loose left pedal.

Poor thing!

Edit: chain needs replaced, but it's doing the job. Slightly over tensioned the chain, so coming home was a real slog. It makes hills geel steeper and getting away from the lights arduous!


----------



## Threevok (6 Mar 2019)

very very very wet


----------



## KneesUp (6 Mar 2019)

Old boy pulled out on me today. I missed him because I took off a chunk of speed and also positioned the bike so that instead of riding into the back of his car, I pulled alongside, on the driver side of his car, as I continued to slow (it was downhill so I guess I was doing 25mph - ish) However, he was slowing too, so I just ended up stuck next to his drivers side, both of us going slower and sower. It turned out he was moving his car to a different parking maybe 5 car lengths further down the road from the first one. As he pulled in I asked if he had seen me. "Of course I did, that's why I put my left indicator on" he replied. "I don't mean for parking here, I meant when you pulled out of the other space" "Oh, no, sorry" Sigh.

Also had some Silly Commuter Racing. I commute in jeans and t-shirt because I'm northern (and have a very short commute). I ride a 30 year old mountain bike with slicks on it and panniers. About half of the other commuters wear 'all the gear' - cycling kecks, clippy shoes you can't walk in properly and all that, and have light weight bikes without mudguards or racks and stuff. Each to their own. These people generally go faster than me. One such rider caught up with me as I was waiting at some lights, and seemed quite determined to shoot off ahead of me. I set off as normal and my normal pace had me cutting the gap he'd gained at the lights. Not wishing to ride too close, I slowed to his pace and settled in a few lengths back and carried on. One of my 'things' is trying to maintain the same speed on inclines as on the flat, so on the next slight incline I got closer, so he sped up. I carried on, still a few lengths behind. He shot off again at the next lights. I carried on a few lengths behind. He got a bit further ahead as I slowed down more than he did on the shared path, but then on the next road I caught him again because he was slowing. As I settled in my few lengths behind, he did the 'I just have to stop and look at my bike' thing, which made me smile internally. Small things amuse small minds.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (6 Mar 2019)

Took the bso
It has mudguards but it don’t rain
Useless weather forecast!

I had forgotten just how unpleasant it is

Slow, uncomfortable and a head wind

It’s just torture!


----------



## lazybloke (6 Mar 2019)

Construction vehicles had tracked so much mud/clay/stones along the road this morning, it was like a bad bridleway. Have submitted a fix my street report.


----------



## KneesUp (6 Mar 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Took the bso
> It has mudguards but it don’t rain
> Useless weather forecast!


I'm looking out the window at work. It's like someone turned the shower on. I have no waterproofs with me, but the bike has mudguards. I don't think it's going to be enough if this doesn't stop before home time!


----------



## Dec66 (6 Mar 2019)

Nearest near miss I've had in years tonight; black Fiat pulled across me from the wrong side of the road (Lennard Road, Beckenham) no mirror, no signal, nothing.

I had *just* enough room to swerve around it. Needless to say, the air turned blue.

The girl driving passed me twice after that; no apology, or acknowledgement, or asking if I was OK, or anything. Just looked dead ahead.

I've had enough now, it's time for a camera.


----------



## palinurus (6 Mar 2019)

Very surprised to get a puncture today because they don't happen often. I use a slime tube in the rear on my fixed, I've never been completely convinced by them (and I know that a regular tube with a few globs of Stan's in would probably be better but I got them in the bargain bin at the LBS). Anyway, I didn't fix the puncture, just stuffed some more air in, then topped it up a bit further down the road.

Got home and there was this big shard of flint sticking out of the tyre, cut the tyre enough that I decided to patch it. The green goo had sealed around it even though the flint was right in the centre of the tyre track. There was a downside: the valve had got gummed up with slime and I had to improvise a spanner out of a chain tool to get the bastard undone so I could top up the tyre (I do un-gum it from time to time knowing that this happens, but I've been negligent lately)

Actually surprised how well it worked, the slime I mean- although the chain tool did make a fine spanner also.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (6 Mar 2019)

I over took someone on the BSO!

I should get an OBE for it!


----------



## KneesUp (6 Mar 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I over took someone on the BSO!
> 
> I should get an OBE for it!


Was it another cyclist or a pedestrian?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (6 Mar 2019)

KneesUp said:


> Was it another cyclist or a pedestrian?




Lol
Cyclist!
If we add the guy pushing his bike then 2 but that would be greedy!


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (6 Mar 2019)

Lovely ride to Rotherham...well...as lovely as Rotherham can be. It was dry which was a bonus.
Except for the last half mile on the way home where I was forced off the cycle path into oncoming traffic on a one-way, almost his by a car reversing into a main road then about 3" from being doored by a car parked blocking another cycle path through a vehicle cul-de-sac


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 Mar 2019)

Close pass by some lunatic in South Queensferry other than that very very wet


----------



## dhd.evans (7 Mar 2019)

Sometimes a driver does everything right only to have one moment of distraction that undoes all the good faith.

Bus gave me a ton of room today, slowed up whilst i climbed a hill, gave me so much room at all times. Got to a roundabout mid-hill and he moved into the inside lane, i moved to the outside. Proceeds to then cut across the roundabout into the outside lane just about taking me out.

When i caught up at the lights down the road i said thanks for the first part, that was really good driving and a credit to him and his company, but the roundabout shenanigans were dire. He apologised, thanked me for the compliment and said he'd keep a watch next time.


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Mar 2019)

Nope


----------



## I like Skol (7 Mar 2019)

Start 4 x night shifts tonight and looking out of the window now I am thinking it might be 4 nights of DRIVING! 

I'm a long way from being a fair weather cyclist but really can't get any excitement about going out in this.

Sunday night, the last one, looks like the most extreme...





Help me out folks, I know it won't be too bad once I am riding but right this minute not sure I can be bothered


----------



## icowden (7 Mar 2019)

That's BBC light rain. I always think that sun / cloud / rain icon means "we just don't know".
I use DarkSky (Android app) which gives a hyperlocal forecast for the next hour and general forecast for the day / week. It's generally pretty good. Costs £3 a year.


----------



## I like Skol (7 Mar 2019)

Weather forecasts aside, it has rained non-stop all day so far and doesn't show any sign of stopping. I can't even set off hoping that it will stop once I am travelling, it looks like it will be raining for a while.


----------



## icowden (7 Mar 2019)

I'm sure it will be fine :-) (says the man who sold the second car just so he didn't bottle it on rainy days)


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (7 Mar 2019)

I have had enough of this weather and it’s only March!


----------



## Jenkins (7 Mar 2019)

Light rain on the way home, but being blown on a really strong & gusty wind made it feel much heavier. Still enough daylight to see the rainbow lines of oil/diesel on a nasty, wet roundabout so avoiding action could be taken. Also a tree had been blown down blocking part of Ferry Road, but it was easy to walk round using the neighbouring field.


----------



## I like Skol (8 Mar 2019)

It did dry up just enough to coax me onto the bike in the end. Shortly after arriving at work Mrs Skol text me to say it was getting cold and she had seen two gritters out!


----------



## MrGrumpy (8 Mar 2019)

Mr G 1 - 0 Mr Leccy bike that is all


----------



## ianrauk (8 Mar 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I have had enough of this weather and it’s only March!




I thought it can't be as bad as last year, but checking my stats. This time period last year I had 8 rainy commutes. The same period this year... 8
The wind this week has been a complete pain though.


----------



## straas (8 Mar 2019)

Had to wash the bike when I got in last night. Sustrans are doing work on the fallowfield loop and there's so much muck on it - I think I took about 10 kilos off the bike....

In other news, the hozelock Pico reel is brilliant.


----------



## MrGrumpy (8 Mar 2019)

ianrauk said:


> I thought it can't be as bad as last year, but checking my stats. This time period last year I had 8 rainy commutes. The same period this year... 8
> The wind this week has been a complete pain though.


 Yep March was mince last year but on the upside Summer started end of April, there was no spring !!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (8 Mar 2019)

ianrauk said:


> I thought it can't be as bad as last year, but checking my stats. This time period last year I had 8 rainy commutes. The same period this year... 8
> The wind this week has been a complete pain though.



Absolutely chief 

Windy is an understatement!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (8 Mar 2019)

MrGrumpy said:


> Mr G 1 - 0 Mr Leccy bike that is all



Nice one!


----------



## biggs682 (8 Mar 2019)

ON the Falcon Explorer today as i have a bottle of squash to bring into work and a trip to the post office later with latest e bay sellings .

Did a comparison on ytd miles with last year and i can't believe but i am 35 miles behind


----------



## ianrauk (8 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> ON the Falcon Explorer today as i have a bottle of squash to bring into work and a trip to the post office later with latest e bay sellings .
> 
> Did a comparison on ytd miles with last year and i can't believe but i am 35 miles behind



Your post prompted me to check. 270 miles up on last year so far.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Mar 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Your post prompted me to check. 270 miles up on last year so far.



Well done @ianrauk i was surprised i must admit


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (8 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> ON the Falcon Explorer today as i have a bottle of squash to bring into work and a trip to the post office later with latest e bay sellings .
> 
> Did a comparison on ytd miles with last year and i can't believe but i am 35 miles behind



You mean you own one too!

I feel your pain!


----------



## biggs682 (8 Mar 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> You mean you own one too!
> 
> I feel your pain!



I rather like my explorer and for £12 i am not complaining


----------



## Jenkins (8 Mar 2019)

Yet another bright, breezy & sunny morning followed by a dreary, windy & wet return commute. Tomorrow and most of next week promises more of the same with added lack of warmth. 

I blame Brexit for us not getting more of that nice, warm European weather we had a couple of weeks ago


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Mar 2019)

Just a couple of commutes recently, as I've been doing stuff in the morning, and tending grandchildren before work. 

Recently back home from an extended commute, in a breezy, but not cold, night.
Usual 12.5 there, and 17.5 back. I've been in the classroom, at work, doing my drivers CPC (Certificate of Professional Competance) that we must do every year, so needed the air to clear my brain


----------



## skudupnorth (9 Mar 2019)

Been a tough week with mixed weather but we made it !


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Mar 2019)

I still have my Saturday shift to do, but I'll be driving as I have to much stuff to bring home.


----------



## Maverick Goose (10 Mar 2019)

skudupnorth said:


> View attachment 452336
> View attachment 452337
> View attachment 452338
> It doesn’t get any better when the weather is so good...... unless you are driving into Manchester


At least they've got plenty of time to contemplate the lovely Spring weather hahaha!


----------



## Bazzer (11 Mar 2019)

Well that was a mixed ride. The wind was largely behind me for around the first 60% of the journey and with the rest of the journey in the same direction, it was looking like a fast and thanks to the drying effect of the wind, clean bike ride. Then the heavens opened like a tap being switched on and I was caught in a painful hailstone shower with the following handful of miles spent carefully riding my way over hail covered roads, which were then followed by miles of roads which were still draining from the deluge. Arrival at work damp and cold.


----------



## MrGrumpy (11 Mar 2019)

Breezy, icy and slow going. Return journey going to be just as rubbish.


The rest of the week is looking dire for even getting across the bridge other than using the train or cadging a lift over.


----------



## ukoldschool (11 Mar 2019)

Hard work this morning, freezing but sunny and headwind the whole way


----------



## gaijintendo (11 Mar 2019)

Two falls. Hopefully I'll get to commute home. Ouch.


----------



## dhd.evans (11 Mar 2019)

No ride this morning and collecting 'The Good Bike' from the shop today. Looking forward to my first commute with gears since November!


----------



## clf (11 Mar 2019)

Brain freeze this morning with a wet head and that freezing bloody wind


----------



## biggs682 (11 Mar 2019)

Flew into work this morning hardly any wind , lunch time commute was hard against the wind in places as was coming back .

Don't think i will be commuting every day this week if the winds forecast actually turn up


----------



## Bazzer (12 Mar 2019)

Rain not too bad when I left home, but that all changed about five miles in, to heavy  Luckily the time I travel means there are relatively few vehicles and this morning the traffic seemed lighter, so I was sometimes able to ride more in the middle of the lane to (mostly) avoid the worst of the flooding on the roads.
Currently have every item worn on the ride either draped over a radiator or in a newly painted drying room. The carpet around my chair is covered with wet marks from my clothing and I am hoping a colleague's diary is up to date and he isn't in as I inadvertently put my rucksack on a his chair. It looks like he has a bladder incontinence problem.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (12 Mar 2019)

bloody wind
Had enough already and it’s only Tuesday!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Mar 2019)

Well that was... damp! Genuinely one of the wettest rides in I've ever done.

Not so much "cycle to work" as "cold wash cycle"


----------



## rivers (12 Mar 2019)

Bit windy on the ride in. Was supposed to be a tailwind according to the forecast, but it was every direction but


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Mar 2019)

I planned to drive but the forecast said that the rain wouldn't start until I was halfway into work, which was accurate.

Just a trifle damp !


----------



## straas (12 Mar 2019)

I'd say that's in the top 5 wet commutes of all time.

Put dog poo bags over my socks - didn't work.


----------



## CycleCommute.CC (12 Mar 2019)

Wet, windy and cold today. Certainly makes it a challenge! 

At least the drivers were well behaved though. Not like last week. 3 close things on the commute last week, blogged about here:

Vigilance


----------



## KneesUp (12 Mar 2019)

straas said:


> I'd say that's in the top 5 wet commutes of all time.
> 
> Put dog poo bags over my socks - didn't work.


All the dog poo bag trees around here always seem to have ripe fruit, so I can never get hold of empty ones. As they apparently don't work anyway, I shan't bother!

I missed the rain fortunately, and it was quite a chilled commute in the end - because it was so windy I just took it nice and steady and went the back-roads way, so I arrived free from road spray. I don't think I'm going to miss the rain on the way home though.


----------



## Maverick Goose (12 Mar 2019)

ukoldschool said:


> Headwind


Symps-I know the feeling!


----------



## biggs682 (12 Mar 2019)

Too windy for me to be allowed the garage keys for this mornings commute managed to find the shed code for the afternoon commute though , was hoping for a few miles tonight but don't like the look of the forecast


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Mar 2019)

Cack cycle paint makes drivers think they don't need to give cyclists a wide berth  
In January 2018, the council said they would be doing away with this menace.


----------



## CycleCommute.CC (12 Mar 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Cack cycle paint makes drivers think they don't need to give cyclists a wide berth
> In January 2018, the council said they would be doing away with this menace.
> View attachment 457174


Oh, I like how you can see the keep clear sign!


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Mar 2019)

CycleCommute.CC said:


> Oh, I like how you can see the keep clear sign!


Yes, I took special care to keep clear when I had that appear by my right knee


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (12 Mar 2019)

When I left it had stopped raining 
Wind had dropped 
Sun was out
Winner

4 miles in and puncture!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Mar 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Cack cycle paint makes drivers think they don't need to give cyclists a wide berth
> In January 2018, the council said they would be doing away with this menace.
> View attachment 457174



You should complain to Tarmac, all their drivers have to do a cycle awareness course before they can work for them, (Or was the case a couple of years ago when my brother started working with them)


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (12 Mar 2019)

I felt it in my fingers.
I felt it in my toes...

It was cold. And it was Wet, Wet, Wet


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Mar 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You should complain to Tarmac, all their drivers have to do a cycle awareness course before they can work for them, (Or was the case a couple of years ago when my brother started working with them)



Thanks - I have contacted them on Twitter & sent an email. It's a local transport company with their brand on the truck.


----------



## hennbell (12 Mar 2019)

Spring has sprung here on the prairies. We are expecting +4C by the end of the week.
Lots on moisture due to melting snow, for sure we will have at least one more winter blast.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Mar 2019)

Smug moment here - dry but very breezy on the way in this morning and while I was outside working. Heavy rain started just as I got back to the office and stayed like that until it eased off 1/2 hour before finishing time and then it dried up completely and the sun came out just as I got the bike out of the shed to come home. 

Still undecided about tomorrow 'though with the forecast strong winds.


----------



## dhd.evans (13 Mar 2019)

Got my good bike yesterday; first ride since mid-November with alu-carbon and gears. Produced this:







Entire route was on a flat with wind assistance.


----------



## MrGrumpy (13 Mar 2019)

Dodged the wind and rain to get back over the bridges yesterday as the storm seemed somewhat delayed. Drove today though even weather is much better, just I need to bring packing boxes home.


----------



## mangid (13 Mar 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> Got my good bike yesterday; first ride since mid-November with alu-carbon and gears. Produced this:
> 
> View attachment 457262
> 
> ...



I was struggling to hold 5mph up hill into the wind this morning :-)


----------



## C R (13 Mar 2019)

Back on the bike after three weeks off due to weather and work travel. It was nice to ride again, but the wind was something else, luckily it was dry.


----------



## Phaeton (13 Mar 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> Entire route was on a flat with wind assistance.


I was going to ask what is the return journey likely to be like, you have my admiration for even going out in this.


----------



## Bazzer (13 Mar 2019)

Not looking forward to the journey home. Managed to avoid the rain this morning and had the north westerly behind me almost all of the way. Homeward bound is into the wind for almost every mile and my legs were not feeling sparkling this morning.


----------



## skudupnorth (13 Mar 2019)

Storm Gareth has not beaten me !!!! bring it on you windy wotsit !!!


----------



## Slick (13 Mar 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> Got my good bike yesterday; first ride since mid-November with alu-carbon and gears. Produced this:
> 
> View attachment 457262
> 
> ...


Nice run. I did that and a bit more as far as Carnoustie in early December and it was freezing. Just a shame it was pitch black.


----------



## dhd.evans (13 Mar 2019)

Slick said:


> Nice run. I did that and a bit more as far as Carnoustie in early December and it was freezing. Just a shame it was pitch black.



Aye, temp is not inspiring confidence on my way home tonight but i've adjusted the saddle for a better ride and hopefully will catch the last of Storm Gareth's delightful tailwind


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (13 Mar 2019)

This morning I thought

Nothing like a tail wind to make me enjoy cycling

Coming home for 15 miles headwind of gale force

All I kept thinking was how much I hate cycling

Tomorrow and Friday look like episode 2 and 3 of the same thing

I really don’t know how anyone can cycle for enjoyment 10 years of commuting has eradicated any smidge of fun from me!


----------



## skudupnorth (13 Mar 2019)

NCN55 today, storm Gareth did not stop me !!!


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (13 Mar 2019)

When you overtake a tram....the traffic starts moving as you're 3/4 way past so you pedal faster and all is going well

...then as you pass the front of the tram that sheltered you, the headwind hits you like your brake has jammed on as the tram is now behind you and is understandably eager for you to make progress

That last few hundred yards to work had my legs wobbling and despite the effort it was a "other hidden segment" ...bad choice of overtake


----------



## Bazzer (13 Mar 2019)

Brutal ride home. 
Bar half a mile of being battered by a side wind, 17 miles of unremitting in your face wind with gusts making progress even harder. A two mile section of unsheltered road towards the end of the journey was particularly hard. Gears kept playing up too which didn't help and I think a new chain and cassette are needed.


----------



## hennbell (13 Mar 2019)

Spring is officially here, was abused by a car full of 18 year olds yesterday. It is a right of spring when children are allowed to drive on their own for the first time with friends, They see a bicycle assume and assume that an adult would drive a car then they try to show off.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Mar 2019)

Turned out to be not as bad as expected, no nasty side winds and only one moment on the way in when I was blown to an almost standstill where the wind spilled round the corner of a building. Only two more days of this to put up with this week!


----------



## mjr (14 Mar 2019)

Bike-train-bike today. Should have been a 85 minute journey. Ended up 2h40 and it wasn't even mainly the wind!

First, the road cycle route was closed, without a safe diversion, contrary to what Norfolk County Council Highways had told me. The road was not passable on foot as claimed. There was no road: it was either molten or under machinery.  Complete replacement not the patching it's had for at least 7 years. Oh well, it'll probably be good when it's finished.

Time was pressing, so I took the unsafe diversion, diving into a lay-by at one point to avoid a close-passing Eagles of Castle Acre coach. No camera because I didn't spend the time to attach it. 

The trains were on an emergency timetable, limited to 50mph because of the high winds, so it was not quite clear what time they'd actually leave at. Even now, the readouts on Real Time Trains are basically fiction, not matching what was on the station boards and not showing at least one train I rode on. As I rounded the bend onto the long straight to the station, I could see the level crossing is down, so I gave it what I can into the stonking headwind coming off the open fen and through the crossing... and the train pulls out of the platform and crosses the road when I'm about 30m away.  I took the "spare" hour to the next train to run some errands now rather than on my way back.

Next train is 3 minutes late from its emergency timetable and we're only the second station. It's racked up another 12 minutes of delay by the end, so it's a mad dash to try to do a 12 minute journey in 8 but fortunately the wind's behind me... so I manage it in 10 and no-one comments on the 2 minutes late. Just as well I planned to get there an hour early and do some other work first! 





Return to the station was uneventful, but trains were still messed up. After getting off, I took a longer cycle route to avoid the closed road, crossing exposed open fen and about 20% into the headwind, but the connecting road back to the closed cycle route had a sign up "Major gas works ahead. Unsuitable for through traffic" signs.  I continued and played "dodge-digger" because I wasn't doing another 2 miles in that wind to go around it on bridleways. Got away with it  but what kind of uncoordinated shambles at County Highways lets companies dig up two consecutive turnings at the same time? 

The last bit of that road had a stonking tailwind and the chap on the road bike who overtook me didn't pull away anything like as quickly as an earlier one into the headwind


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Mar 2019)

Your stairway lies on the whispering wind, they sang... well, this morning I curtailed by stairway to six miles of howling wind either coming from my left or a headwind. At least the rain held off for a while.


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Mar 2019)

hennbell said:


> Spring is officially here, was abused by a car full of 18 year olds yesterday. It is a right of spring when children are allowed to drive on their own for the first time with friends, They see a bicycle assume and assume that an adult would drive a car then they try to show off.



Did you tell their Mums ?


----------



## skudupnorth (14 Mar 2019)

Well that was a workout on the single speed commuter !


----------



## rivers (14 Mar 2019)

I bottled it today and yesterday and took the bus.


----------



## Leaway2 (14 Mar 2019)

Raining, coat on.
Stops raining,
too hot - coat off,
Raining, coat on.
Stops raining,
too hot - coat off,
raining - sod it.


----------



## skudupnorth (14 Mar 2019)

rivers said:


> I bottled it today and yesterday and took the bus.


No shame in playing it safe,it was a tad gusty. Even my work friends were shocked I was still on the bike today !!


----------



## skudupnorth (14 Mar 2019)

Leaway2 said:


> Raining, coat on.
> Stops raining,
> too hot - coat off,
> Raining, coat on.
> ...


I was like that a mile into the commute,ended up with my fleece sleeves rolled up !


----------



## rivers (14 Mar 2019)

skudupnorth said:


> No shame in playing it safe,it was a tad gusty. Even my work friends were shocked I was still on the bike today !!



If my commute was less than 5 miles, I would have cycled in. But not at 16. Parts of it are quite exposed and I would have had a hell of a crosswind.


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Mar 2019)

rivers said:


> If my commute was less than 5 miles, I would have cycled in. But not at 16. Parts of it are quite exposed and I would have had a hell of a crosswind.



Good call. 16 miles in this wind would not have been fun/quick.


----------



## rivers (14 Mar 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Good call. 16 miles in this wind would not have been fun/quick.


 I think I'd still be trying to get to work. In other news, wife has offered to pick me up from work this evening so I don't have to take the bus home


----------



## skudupnorth (14 Mar 2019)

rivers said:


> If my commute was less than 5 miles, I would have cycled in. But not at 16. Parts of it are quite exposed and I would have had a hell of a crosswind.


The crosswinds are the real danger,i was caught a few times as I cleared the protected bits of my route,luckily motorists were being well behaved and gave plenty of room !


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (14 Mar 2019)

Just 45 miles left to get thru this week

Looking forward to that!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (14 Mar 2019)

Wind was worse than yesterday

Brutal 

Out of the saddle, on the flat doing about 5 mph 

Crazy


----------



## Jenkins (14 Mar 2019)

For the first time this year I drove in, but it was only partly weather related. Both Alarm clocks went off - I know they did due to their positioning within arm's reach rather than another couple of feet away - and the TV was on BBC News (an automatic reaction in the morning). However, instead of waking at 06:30 and listening to a couple of minutes news before getting up, I woke at about 07:15 to the weather forecast!

It was still raining heavily and fairly breezy so by the time I'd had a quick breakfast and dug the waterproofs out and put them, I'd have been in danger of being late for work even taking the short route. Add to that a dentist appointment immediately after work and the decision was made. 

Please accept my appologies for letting the side down.


----------



## C R (15 Mar 2019)

Warm and a little bit of wind, though nothing like Wednesday. Started raining just as I finished locking the bike. I may get wet on the way back.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Mar 2019)

Mild and a bit of wind on my first cycle commute for a couple of days , and wind forecast is not great for my lunchtime commute , so nice to be on the bike rather than sat in the car


----------



## bonker (15 Mar 2019)

Thought the wind would be the problem this morning, it was, but in a strange way. Going through Morden a huge white plastic bag started swirling around me in the wind. thought I had avoided it but then it managed to tangle itself around my back wheel. Luckily I am riding fixed but it still took ages to pick it all out out. At Collier's Wood I have to use a Pelican crossing to get off a cycletrack and back on the road. Had an embarrassing fall as I made a hash of pressing the button -- just as the lights changed in my favour. Sore hand, sore arse and dented pride.


----------



## MrGrumpy (15 Mar 2019)

Tough very tough today on the bridge , average speed was just under 13mph . Not used to travelling so slow ! Anyway yesterdays commute home was eventful albeit windy. However bumped into these guys crossing the FRB .

https://www.myname5doddie.co.uk/news/articles/doddie-500


----------



## Maverick Goose (15 Mar 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Yet another bright, breezy & sunny morning followed by a dreary, windy & wet return commute. Tomorrow and most of next week promises more of the same with added lack of warmth.
> 
> I blame Brexit for us not getting more of that nice, warm European weather we had a couple of weeks ago


The Daily Wail would say it's immigrant witches controlling the weather!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (15 Mar 2019)

Only 15 miles left to get home!

Looks much quieter out there


----------



## C R (15 Mar 2019)

Working from home this afternoon. I was planning to extend the ride back at lunchtime, but the rain made me reconsider my plans, and rode straight home. Of course, now that I am sitting at my desk the birds are singing outside and it doesn't look like there will be any more rain.


----------



## dhd.evans (15 Mar 2019)

I'm getting real pain in my lower back riding on my geared bike. I've adjusted the saddle height to compensate but things not quite working.


----------



## 13 rider (15 Mar 2019)

That was a tough old week . Go away wind Ive had enough now


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (15 Mar 2019)

A demoralising week

Marginally better but still awful


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (15 Mar 2019)

13 rider said:


> That was a tough old week . Go away wind Ive had enough now



Absolutely!


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (15 Mar 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> The Daily Wail would say it's immigrant witches controlling the weather!



Immigrant Witch Cyclist Remainers


----------



## Jenkins (15 Mar 2019)

13 rider said:


> That was a tough old week . Go away wind Ive had enough now


Definately.

Not had any real numpties for a while and then three come along in one day. On the way in, a car pulled out from a side road on my right without looking requiring careful braking on a damp, decorative brick like surface. Then on the way home at this crossroads, the light turned green for me & the cars behind and we pulled out, only to come across TWO cars coming from the left that had ignored the red light. The second one even had the temerity to flip the bird as if WE were in the wrong (although _it may _have been in response to my coffee bean shake in his direction).


----------



## C R (15 Mar 2019)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> Immigrant Witch Cyclist Remainers


You called?


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Mar 2019)

Having been ill for a month today was the first commute for a while, aleo the forst commute in daylight, so I took the 'long' ride and didn't cough my lungs onto the road.

So far so good. The return is a gentle downhil for most of the way so it is a nice way to finish the day.

As weather and lung capacity improves I'll start being a bit more adventurous...


----------



## Jenkins (18 Mar 2019)

There seemed to be a couple of things missing from this morning's commute compared to recent days - the wind & the rain!


----------



## rivers (18 Mar 2019)

Lovely ride in today. Nice and quick, barely any wind. My speed was up there with my summer speed, and I wasn't on the summer bike. My CX bike is what I use for winter, and it has wider, semi-slick tyres and CX gearing (46/36, with 11-34 at the back). So either it was a fluke or I've gotten fitter. We'll find out once I'm on the summer bike.


----------



## dhd.evans (18 Mar 2019)

Got a nice 30miler in yesterday to dust off my summer legs. Commute this morning was so-so.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Mar 2019)

A nice commute in earlier was tempted to use the Raleigh royal i picked up Saturday but opted in the end for the old faithful Marin


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (18 Mar 2019)

Gentle tail wind
Dry 
Sunshine

Unreal!


----------



## Arjimlad (18 Mar 2019)

Sounds like everyone had as enjoyable a ride to work as I did today. Extended the ride a little to take in a hill.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Mar 2019)

One of those mornings where I had to convince myself to ride the long route, then felt dissapointed when I realised I was approaching the tram stop.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Mar 2019)

Horrid wet drizzle this morning. Thankfully it wasn't cold. The rain wasn't forecast which was annoying. However, sun is now out and eather temperaturea re forecast the rest of the week.

Rainy commute # 9 for the year to date, last year over the same period x 20 rainy commutes.
So a little drier then the same period last year.


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Mar 2019)

A few numpties on the commute recently, who've obvs. been taking driving lessons from Stevie Wonder, but nice to get a bit of sunny weather again. Also I have actually met a couple of considerate HGV drivers this week!


----------



## Twizit (19 Mar 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Horrid wet drizzle this morning. Thankfully it wasn't cold. The rain wasn't forecast which was annoying.



^^^ This! Unexpectedly really wet this morning - soaked lycra which was a pain to strip off once I'd got to work - and all from what appeared to be just heavy drizzle! 

Still enjoyed it though


----------



## rivers (19 Mar 2019)

I thought yesterday was a quick ride in... I took my summer bike today as the railway path was pretty much free of debris for the length of it. I was about 5 minutes quicker than yesterday despite getting stuck behind a bin lorry and having to walk on the pavement up the hill to get around and hitting every set of lights between my house and the start of the B2B. It was one of my fastest times since I started commuting to work a few years ago. If I keep this up, I might break an hour by summer.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (19 Mar 2019)

Loving the new CX, quick spin out up Wyming Brook and past the Ringinglow Alpacas on the way home, 26 "Achievements" 19 PRs (And there was me worrying about tackling Roper Hill without the granny ring!)

It might not be the fanciest, but it's a world apart from my oversized, overweight Giant "bitsa" hybrid (though the Giant is great for load lugging)

The 10 Litre seat pack from China has arrived in the country too..hopefully delivered in the next couple of days then I can ditch the rucksack too


----------



## hennbell (20 Mar 2019)

I tempt fate by getting my road bike out early but it is so nice out, snow is beginning to melt.


----------



## Arjimlad (21 Mar 2019)

First commute with some music this morning. I bought a waterproof Bluetooth speaker which takes a micro SD-card so as not to run down the phone battery. It fits nicely in a back pocket but is a bit muffled. Made the ride pass quickly and gave a bit of added interest. There aren't many pedestrians or other riders about so I don't think it would disturb anyone. A bit of fun anyway !


----------



## dhd.evans (21 Mar 2019)

Bump, hit, and drive off. Caught up with the chap who claimed he never hit me, didn't see me and had no idea what I was complaining about. Told him I'd simply report him to his company, he laughed. What. A. See You Next Tuesday.


----------



## rugby bloke (21 Mar 2019)

Very nice first commute. Set off at 6 am in the mist along quite roads. The only nasty bit was the blast along the A509 from Wollaston to Wellingborough. Its a solid white pretty much the whole way so it seems to be an excuse for every car to close pass. Made good time for the 10 miles and could even have caught the earlier train,. 

Everything went well on the train, a reserved bike space with my name on it. Riding in London on a road bike rather than a Boris Bike was a pleasant change - no longer felt like the fat lad at the back, now I am the fat lad nearer the front !


----------



## Maverick Goose (21 Mar 2019)

Twizit said:


> ^^^ This! Unexpectedly really wet this morning - soaked lycra which was a pain to strip off once I'd got to work - and all from what appeared to be just heavy drizzle!
> 
> Still enjoyed it though


Drizzle can be deceptive stuff.


----------



## HarryTheDog (21 Mar 2019)

A momentous commute in for me today, after 14 years of cycling into London docklands this was my last. I have not commuted much since Xmas due to my company sending me to another office miles away several times to cover missing staff. Now I am officeless till May and have to work from home!. The bad news however when I start at a new office in May its further away, 28 miles and is nearer the centre of London, oh crap Cable street here we come!


----------



## ianrauk (21 Mar 2019)

HarryTheDog said:


> oh crap Cable street here we come!


I had to cycle Cable Street once during evening commute time. Oh blimey...never again.


----------



## HarryTheDog (21 Mar 2019)

@ianrauk I am told you are in more danger from other idiot cyclists than cars on that road, though a friend of mine did get taken out fairly badly by a car shooting a red light along there.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Mar 2019)

HarryTheDog said:


> *I am told you are in more danger from other idiot cyclists*



This...It was utter carnage the one time I went through there. The road is over cycle capacity at times making for some very naughty, selfish riding and close calls.


----------



## rugby bloke (21 Mar 2019)

Both legs of the return journey safely negotiated. Had not been around the corner at the top of Grey's Inn Road past Kings Cross for a while. I had forgotten what utter carnage it is. I might revise my route to approach St Pancras from the other way. no problems with the train, the bike storage was available as arranged.
The final leg was a night ride back from the station. Not been out on a bike at night for years so it was a bit of a novelty. I think I need to upgrade my front light, the country roads are properly dark and not in the best of conditions. The roads were quite busy but thankfully the drivers were patient and sensible.
I think I'll be doing this again !


----------



## icowden (22 Mar 2019)

Cable street does have a nice segragated cycle lane now..


----------



## icowden (22 Mar 2019)

For riding in the dark I heartily recommend the Volt 400 (or above), although it's worth trying to memorise the layout of the potholes during daylight hours...


----------



## ianrauk (22 Mar 2019)

icowden said:


> Cable street does have a nice segragated cycle lane now..




And far too narrow for the amount of cycle traffic


----------



## MrGrumpy (22 Mar 2019)

Windy again.......... must say I’m not getting any younger and starting to feel tired these days. Might need to stop treating the commute as a time trial ;-)


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Mar 2019)

Pleasant tailwind on yesterday's commute. Usual 12.5 miles, with no numpties..
Ride back was at 00.45, with a bit of a headwind, but nothing too bad, an occasional bit of light drizzle kept me awake for the 50 minutes home.







My favourite pothole has reappeared, so I'll be back on StreetDoctor this morning to report it. 






Quick stop at Overstone bus stop library, to change my book for a New one. 
Being Friday night, it was a bit busier, and I was passed by about 10 cars, all nicely. 
Car today, but hopefully, a ride in on Sunday.


----------



## rugby bloke (25 Mar 2019)

Left the house at 6 am, just as the sun was coming up on a glorious early Spring morning. A bit of nip in the air but I soon warmed up. The ride to the station was incident free and not many cars until I joined the main road at Wollaston. I was aware if a truck waiting for a safe place to overtake as we went through the double white line section so I pulled into a farm gate to let him pass. I had created quite an impressive train of cars behind him ... No hassle getting the bike on the train, as usual the booked space was available. Riding through London continues to be fun on the Defy, I am now able to mix it with the proper commuters ....


----------



## C R (25 Mar 2019)

Bright and sunny, but a bit of a cool stiff breeze against me, nice to be out on the bike though.


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Mar 2019)

16 miles in today, lovely route avoiding the main A38 - apart from some unavoidable school run SUVs chancing it around blind bends.


----------



## Sixmile (25 Mar 2019)

I was up at the scrake of dawn this morning and had prepared well last night for this morning's ride. It was my daughters (6yo) classes turn to_ 'bling your bike', _an event to encourage kids to scoot or cycle on a chosen day. She's rode into the town before (3 miles) but today was her first commute specifically for school. We left a little earlier to avoid the heavier school traffic and were in the playground 15 minutes early to finish off the 'blinging'. Her class get a point for each child and parent who cycles to school. The winning class gets a prize. 

Then it was drop off the trailer to granny's house before fat biking another 14 miles into Belfast with my new H bars on!


----------



## mjr (25 Mar 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> Bump, hit, and drive off. Caught up with the chap who claimed he never hit me, didn't see me and had no idea what I was complaining about. Told him I'd simply report him to his company, he laughed. What. A. See You Next Tuesday.



Please take primary position through pinch points! Doesn't excuse the hit, though, so still report. Good luck and thanks for not letting them get away with it!



rugby bloke said:


> Both legs of the return journey safely negotiated. Had not been around the corner at the top of Grey's Inn Road past Kings Cross for a while. I had forgotten what utter carnage it is. I might revise my route to approach St Pancras from the other way.


Use the cycle-only left turn into Argyle Street and follow the road to come out opposite St P. It's slightly shorter than going past KX too. I guess you'll want to turn left and then right to use the ramp up to the EMT concourse level, but the cycle lane straight over to turn right is fun.


----------



## rugby bloke (25 Mar 2019)

mjr said:


> Use the cycle-only left turn into Argyle Street and follow the road to come out opposite St P. It's slightly shorter than going past KX too. I guess you'll want to turn left and then right to use the ramp up to the EMT concourse level, but the cycle lane straight over to turn right is fun.


Thanks.
That was the route I was going to take - basically the same as going to the Boris Bike dock, but carry on along Argyle Street. I'll the turn left between Kings Cross and St Pancras and go into the station at the entrance further down. Saves wheeling the bike the length of the concourse - although this might prove to be quicker.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Mar 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> Left the house at 6 am, just as the sun was coming up on a glorious early Spring morning. A bit of nip in the air but I soon warmed up. The ride to the station was incident free and not many cars until I joined the main road at Wollaston. I was aware if a truck waiting for a safe place to overtake as we went through the double white line section so I pulled into a farm gate to let him pass. I had created quite an impressive train of cars behind him



Please don't tell me you rode along the A509 !!!


----------



## rugby bloke (25 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Please don't tell me you rode along the A509 !!!


Yes, I am that maniac. 
I am toying with going through Wollaston and Irchester instead. Riding back from the station along the A509 in the dark last week was not a very pleasant experience and i had a feeling sooner or later my luck would run out. I think I'll give the Ircehster route a go tonight.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Mar 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> Yes, I am that maniac.
> I am toying with going through Wollaston and Irchester instead. Riding back from the station along the A509 in the dark last week was not a very pleasant experience and i had a feeling sooner or later my luck would run out. I think I'll give the Ircehster route a go tonight.



I do the bit from Welly to Wollaston via Irchester quite often early am during the week , no way would i do the A509 at any time of the day 
But my favoured choice would be through Grt Doddington and down Hardwater and onwards


----------



## rugby bloke (25 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I do the bit from Welly to Wollaston via Irchester quite often early am during the week , no way would i do the A509 at any time of the day
> But my favoured choice would be through Grt Doddington and down Hardwater and onwards


I'm considering going down from Great Doddington and over Hardwater on the way home ... I don't fancy the climb on the way out. It gets me blowing even without carrying my work stuff !


----------



## biggs682 (25 Mar 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> I'm considering going down from Great Doddington and over Hardwater on the way home ... I don't fancy the climb on the way out. It gets me blowing even without carrying my work stuff !



I know what you mean


----------



## dhd.evans (26 Mar 2019)

Sometimes you just learn to live with idiocy:


----------



## rugby bloke (26 Mar 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> Sometimes you just learn to live with idiocy:



And parked past the ASL at the traffic lights ... utter twunt.


----------



## I like Skol (26 Mar 2019)

Really feeling the love for the cycle commute at the moment (along with every man and his dog it would seem).

Last nights ride was accompanied very appropriately by the following tunes....





Life just seems good when the sun is shining and I am riding in shorts and a short sleeved top, even if I am heading to work for a 12hr night shift


----------



## dhd.evans (26 Mar 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> And parked past the ASL at the traffic lights ... utter twunt.



Unfortunately this junction is particularly bad for that, being right around the corner from the main city centre taxi rank. Should i bother with reporting him? Who knows. I sigh and move on.


----------



## I like Skol (26 Mar 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> I sigh and move on.


TBH you should have known what you were going to get from the way he was parked at the lights. I'm not saying it makes him any less wrong but all the warning signs were there.... As you say, sigh and carry on, we all know who was badly at fault


----------



## ianrauk (26 Mar 2019)

Bbbbrrrrr... nice sunny morning for the commute but back to being a tad chilly.
I put a new chain and cassette on the bike at the weekend and it's skipping on the inner chainset ring.. so need to get a new one I suppose.


----------



## dhd.evans (26 Mar 2019)

I like Skol said:


> TBH you should have known what you were going to get from the way he was parked at the lights. I'm not saying it makes him any less wrong but all the warning signs were there.... As you say, sigh and carry on, we all know who was badly at fault



Aye, i should have read it like a book!


----------



## jayonabike (26 Mar 2019)

Cycling out of the estate at 4.15 this morning and saw what I thought was a pile of clothes in the road, as I got closer I realised it was a woman in the road and seemed unconscious. Stopped, spoke but got no reply. Rang 999 the responder asked is she breathing but I couldn’t tell as her hair was over her face. Tried to turn her on to her back and she started groaning so at least she was alive. She said she was cold, looked like she had been there for a while and it was freezing this morning. 5 minutes later the ambulance turned up and they managed to get her to sit up. No idea what had happened but she didn’t look in a good way. They said thanks for ringing and waiting and sent me on my way. 
Not what you expect to see at that time in the morning


----------



## rugby bloke (26 Mar 2019)

jayonabike said:


> Cycling out of the estate at 4.15 this morning and saw what I thought was a pile of clothes in the road, as I got closer I realised it was a woman in the road and seemed unconscious. Stopped, spoke but got no reply. Rang 999 the responder asked is she breathing but I couldn’t tell as her hair was over her face. Tried to turn her on to her back and she started groaning so at least she was alive. She said she was cold, looked like she had been there for a while and it was freezing this morning. 5 minutes later the ambulance turned up and they managed to get her to sit up. No idea what had happened but she didn’t look in a good way. They said thanks for ringing and waiting and sent me on my way.
> Not what you expect to see at that time in the morning



Well done, Lucky that you were passing and you cared enough to stop and help otherwise it may have ended very badly for the lady.


----------



## C R (26 Mar 2019)

jayonabike said:


> Cycling out of the estate at 4.15 this morning and saw what I thought was a pile of clothes in the road, as I got closer I realised it was a woman in the road and seemed unconscious. Stopped, spoke but got no reply. Rang 999 the responder asked is she breathing but I couldn’t tell as her hair was over her face. Tried to turn her on to her back and she started groaning so at least she was alive. She said she was cold, looked like she had been there for a while and it was freezing this morning. 5 minutes later the ambulance turned up and they managed to get her to sit up. No idea what had happened but she didn’t look in a good way. They said thanks for ringing and waiting and sent me on my way.
> Not what you expect to see at that time in the morning


An unsettling start to the day. She was lucky you found her.


----------



## DCBassman (26 Mar 2019)

jayonabike said:


> Cycling out of the estate at 4.15 this morning and saw what I thought was a pile of clothes in the road, as I got closer I realised it was a woman in the road and seemed unconscious. Stopped, spoke but got no reply. Rang 999 the responder asked is she breathing but I couldn’t tell as her hair was over her face. Tried to turn her on to her back and she started groaning so at least she was alive. She said she was cold, looked like she had been there for a while and it was freezing this morning. 5 minutes later the ambulance turned up and they managed to get her to sit up. No idea what had happened but she didn’t look in a good way. They said thanks for ringing and waiting and sent me on my way.
> Not what you expect to see at that time in the morning


Lucky lady, well done you.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Mar 2019)

@jayonabike has to the cycle chat star of the day to say the least


----------



## rugby bloke (27 Mar 2019)

Another good commute in today. Took a longer and hillier route this morning to avoid the traffic but was feeling good so had a quicker average speed. Starting to find out how quick you can get around London on a half decent bike - 9 minutes from St Pancras to St Pauls, very happy with that. The downside - you do tend to get frustrated by red lights !


----------



## Arjimlad (27 Mar 2019)

Any doubts over whether to bother reporting a close pass this morning were resolved in favour of doing so, upon learning that the vehicle has no current MOT. Otherwise I enjoyed a beautiful 18-mile country route to work (albeit a trifle plagued in places by roadworks and school-run SUV types)


----------



## Arjimlad (27 Mar 2019)

What was very odd was this lady waiting to emerge from a side-road. She pulled the most amazing horrified face seeing a cyclist enjoying the sunshine. I am baffled by this reaction as I was fully clothed at the time.


----------



## Threevok (27 Mar 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> What was very odd was this lady waiting to emerge from a side-road. She pulled the most amazing horrified face seeing a cyclist enjoying the sunshine. I am baffled by this reaction as I was fully clothed at the time.
> View attachment 459491



Saw the camera I expect

Maybe she's not supposed to be driving ?


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (27 Mar 2019)

Having to ride home from work half way through the morning to take the cat to the emergency vet is a sure-fire way to smash your PB's on the hills

(Cat is now back home after £300 worth of vets bills)


----------



## I like Skol (28 Mar 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> upon learning that the vehicle has no current MOT.


Unlikely to be able to get one either. Those look suspiciously like car wheels and are probably not weight rated for the axle load specifications of the vehicle they are fitted to.


----------



## Sixmile (28 Mar 2019)

For the second time this week my commute started following my 6 y.o. daughter to school for her second ever full commute (3 miles). Then it was continuing onto work on the fat bike as my regular commuter is knackered and my new C2W bike is in for some tinkering. After 45 minutes or enjoyable plodding along i arrive to work, realising now that I forgot to pack trousers and shoes! I thought my bag was empty.. So it was back on the bike, off to Next to get a new pair of work chino's!

Oh.. just remembered.. had a minor altercation with a driver. We were rolling up to a set of red lights at about 5mph, road clear ahead. I was already in the full lane as we inched forward. I then took a right turn into the garage forecourt on the right to which then the driver blasted the horn at me. I should've ignored it but i didn't. I turned and his window was already down to shout at me that I didn't indicate. That was correct. I said Sorry about that and asked did he feel unsafe at that. He responded that it was my safety that was in danger, in the circumstances it clearly wasn't and i asked again was his safety in danger. After being concerned how i was in danger, he then threatens me that my safety will be in danger if I 'keep it up'. It was just another case of 'I've got a big horn and I'm not scared to use it for absolutely no reason'.


----------



## mjr (28 Mar 2019)

Sixmile said:


> I was already in the full lane as we inched forward. I then took a right turn into the garage forecourt on the right to which then the driver blasted the horn at me. I should've ignored it but i didn't. I turned and his window was already down to shout at me that I didn't indicate. That was correct. I said Sorry about that and asked did he feel unsafe at that. He responded that it was my safety that was in danger, in the circumstances it clearly wasn't and i asked again was his safety in danger. After being concerned how i was in danger, he then threatens me that my safety will be in danger if I 'keep it up'. It was just another case of 'I've got a big horn and I'm not scared to use it for absolutely no reason'.


Or maybe he was about to do an amazingly reckless overtake and then you turned right and startled him?


----------



## palinurus (29 Mar 2019)

Elephant bike commute for the heck of it.

OK, my arse and legs hurt a bit- but I had no trouble with the induction loops at the lights.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (29 Mar 2019)

Perfect spring morning, bright sunshine, a little frost on the grass, trees in blossom, birds singing. 

Makes you glad to be alive.


----------



## Arjimlad (29 Mar 2019)




----------



## icowden (29 Mar 2019)

Sixmile said:


> I was already in the full lane as we inched forward. I then took a right turn into the garage forecourt on the right to which then the driver blasted the horn at me. I should've ignored it but i didn't. I turned and his window was already down to shout at me that I didn't indicate.



Playing Devil's advocate here, but did you slow down for the turn? Without an indicate, he might not have anticipated you decelerating.


----------



## rugby bloke (1 Apr 2019)

The first leg to the station was dark, cold and slow this morning, My energy levels seemed very low and i was blowing like an old steam train most of the way. On the plus side i was pleasantly surprised how quickly it got light, I was expecting the whole ride to be in darkness. The dash through central London was a bit more fun, had a good run with the lights and felt much more energized. Looking forward to a completing the return trip in the light tonight :-)


----------



## icowden (1 Apr 2019)

It's hard to describe how fantastic it is to leave work on your bike with the sun shining. Should be a good one today.


----------



## Sixmile (1 Apr 2019)

icowden said:


> Playing Devil's advocate here, but did you slow down for the turn? Without an indicate, he might not have anticipated you decelerating.


 
We were rolling at a snails pace to a stop at the lights. What I did had no implications for him but sure, I should have indicated my intention, so I had apologised. His blaring of the horn was only, as he said in concern for my safety. Safety, which in a matter of seconds he was then threatening to put at risk.


----------



## dhd.evans (1 Apr 2019)

Sixmile said:


> We were rolling at a snails pace to a stop at the lights. What I did had no implications for him but sure, I should have indicated my intention, so I had apologised. His blaring of the horn was only, as he said in concern for my safety. Safety, which in a matter of seconds he was then threatening to put at risk.



I too have had this type of altercation and IMHO it's 100% down to the driver failing to keep tabs on what's going on in front of them. When you make an unexpected move (which any sort of move will be, given they're not giving the road their full attention), they feel threatened and blast the horn to hopefully absolve themselves of any blame that may come from an ensuing accident.

If you decide to give them lip the 'holier than thou, i'm safe in my big metal box that will mangle you' comes into play and you'll get vague, veiled threats.


----------



## Bazzer (1 Apr 2019)

The weekend mucking about with clocks has returned my morning commute to "Hello darkness my old friend." At least for the next couple of weeks or so.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Apr 2019)

Bazzer said:


> The weekend mucking about with clocks has returned my morning commute to "Hello darkness my old friend." At least for the next couple of weeks or so.




What time you leave @Bazzer ?
I'm a 7.30am'er so the out and return are both in the light now... the lights were taken off the bike yesterday.


----------



## rugby bloke (1 Apr 2019)

ianrauk said:


> What time you leave @Bazzer ?
> I'm a 7.30am'er so the out and return are both in the light now... the lights were taken off the bike yesterday.


I was out of the house at 6am. I was expecting it to be completely dark but even at that time there was an amount of background light. I would say by 6.15 it was bright enough to not need lights to see, only to be seen. I reached the station at 6.40, by which time it was fully daylight.


----------



## skudupnorth (1 Apr 2019)

Nothing really to report on my commutes to and from Bolton other than there is a shed load of glass along the NCN55 near Little Hulton


----------



## hennbell (1 Apr 2019)

First day of March it was -26C with lots of snow on the ground. 
April 1st and the low is -4C with very little snow only in the areas that the sun cant get too.
In like a Lion out like a Lamb.


----------



## Slick (1 Apr 2019)

hennbell said:


> First day of March it was -26C with lots of snow on the ground.
> April 1st and the low is -4C with very little snow only in the areas that the sun cant get too.
> In like a Lion out like a Lamb.


Thanks for making us all feel great.


----------



## Slick (1 Apr 2019)

Although, this is more usual.


----------



## Bazzer (2 Apr 2019)

ianrauk said:


> What time you leave @Bazzer ?
> I'm a 7.30am'er so the out and return are both in the light now... the lights were taken off the bike yesterday.



5.20am. 
A little bit later would be nice, but I am a morning person anyway.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (2 Apr 2019)

Penning my complaint. Awful driving and attitude from a council SEN school bus

Failed overtake on the approach to a roundabout (not enough room to complete before having to stop, stradding lanes as I was in primary)
Drove me out of primary by force and into the kerb Yes, I banged on the side, being pushed into the kerb. Stopped, then accellerated after me, swerved in so I had to mount the pavement to avoid front end, then gave chase and tried to run me off the road a third time, shouting about how he was in front.

First incident, poor spatial awareness, yes HE was in front of ME at the stop line but his rear wheel was not in front of my front wheel! But I'd have let that go but to use the bus to force me off the road two more times deliberately he needs retiring for the sake of other road users and passengers who will suffer when his blood pressure pops a heart valve as he rages around.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Apr 2019)

What an arse. Hopefully he gets taken off the road.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (2 Apr 2019)

Doubtful, although council seem to respond with a retraining from past expereience with a council bus close passing on tram tracks.

After all that look where it got him at the next junction....


----------



## LucretiaMyReflection (2 Apr 2019)

Yesterday's commute. Morning colder than expected thus had frozen feet.
Afternoon, nice and sunny. Emergency stop near to home. 
Idiot driver pulled out just in front of me, luckily I'd anticipated her lack of attention and emergency braked so stopped just short of her left rear bumper. Was so cross I gave chase and she stopped about a mile up the road. I've always said I wouldn't do it 
She had no idea what had happened, just that she'd heard someone shouting; so I explained I'd just avoided hitting her car because she'd pulled out in front of me. She was polite and apologised but hadn't seen me, so I suggested she needs to pay far more attention in future otherwise she's going to have a cyclist on her bonnet. More apologies from her. 
Subsequently hamstring has been playing up, probably due to above.


----------



## Bazzer (4 Apr 2019)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> Penning my complaint. Awful driving and attitude from a council SEN school bus
> 
> Failed overtake on the approach to a roundabout (not enough room to complete before having to stop, stradding lanes as I was in primary)
> Drove me out of primary by force and into the kerb Yes, I banged on the side, being pushed into the kerb. Stopped, then accellerated after me, swerved in so I had to mount the pavement to avoid front end, then gave chase and tried to run me off the road a third time, shouting about how he was in front.
> ...



Report the driver to the police too.


----------



## rugby bloke (4 Apr 2019)

After impressing myself by getting out of the house a couple of minutes early I got half way down my drive when I realized that I did not have my rucksack on my back ... back into the house to find that my ruck sack did not contain my clean shirt. Once all the general faffing was resolved I had a proper time trail to make sure i got to the station in time to catch my usual train. Was then depressed to find out that all my sweat and tears produced an average speed of 16 mph ,,, can I use the excuse that there are a couple of lumpy bits on the route ?
Happy to report that I only came across sensible drivers on both the Northamptonshire and London legs of the ride. A touch on the parky side at 6 am though, roll on summer.


----------



## Arjimlad (4 Apr 2019)

A rare wet rainy ride to work so it was curtailed to six miles. Still better than being in the car.


----------



## aferris2 (4 Apr 2019)

Had nearly everything on my commute today.
Morning: Frost, left hook into a driveway (said she didn't see me even though I had been right in front of her and she had to move into the oncoming lane to pass)
Afternoon: Headwind, rain, sun, SMIDSYIWOTP (...*I* *W*as *O*n *T*he *P*hone) which meant he didn't notice that there was still stationary traffic where he was heading to.
But it was my last ever commuting day on the bike. Will need to drive in for my last day tomorrow because I have a cake to share. 


Then it will be time to join the retirement thread


----------



## Slick (4 Apr 2019)

aferris2 said:


> Had nearly everything on my commute today.
> Morning: Frost, left hook into a driveway (said she didn't see me even though I had been right in front of her and she had to move into the oncoming lane to pass)
> Afternoon: Headwind, rain, sun, SMIDSYIWOTP (...*I* *W*as *O*n *T*he *P*hone) which meant he didn't notice that there was still stationary traffic where he was heading to.
> But it was my last ever commuting day on the bike. Will need to drive in for my last day tomorrow because I have a cake to share.
> ...


Enjoy your cake, and your retirement.


----------



## confusedcyclist (5 Apr 2019)

Sorry for wonky orientation, my first day on my new bike 

Here she is keeping my toes warm!


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Apr 2019)

First commute for a while. Usual 12.5 there, at lunchtime. No issues, no numpties to report.

I finished early, 22.30, so decided to take the long way home using a RWGPS route I'd created..
63 miles later, I was home 
That covers my April Fondo, and gives me some miles.
It was a bit chilly, and I was glad of the spare socks I had in my backpack.
Also happy to see the 24 hour Maccy D's for a hot chocolate at 03.00.
Longest commute ever, for me!


----------



## biggs682 (7 Apr 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> First commute for a while. Usual 12.5 there, at lunchtime. No issues, no numpties to report.
> 
> I finished early, 22.30, so decided to take the long way home using a RWGPS route I'd created..
> 63 miles later, I was home
> ...



Talk about scenic route covering 63 instead of 12


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Talk about scenic route covering 63 instead of 12


I doubt I'll do it again!


----------



## rugby bloke (8 Apr 2019)

Pretty foggy in Northants, but otherwise unremarkable. Damp, almost autumnal in London, the ironwork in the road seemed especially slippy. This would seem to be a disadvantage of being on a road bike rather than a Boris Bike. After a couple of big sideways moments I learnt to back off a bit and choose my line better !


----------



## biggs682 (8 Apr 2019)

Back on the bike for commuting  today will see how it goes


----------



## roubaixtuesday (8 Apr 2019)

First commute of the year in shorts!


----------



## rugby bloke (8 Apr 2019)

roubaixtuesday said:


> First commute of the year in shorts!


Welcome back !


----------



## straas (8 Apr 2019)

Sunglasses today.....

Got a bike fit on my nice bike, so the commuter has started feeling mismatched now, will have to see if I can replicate the position.


----------



## hennbell (8 Apr 2019)

This weekend we had the first rain of the year, we have had lots of snow but this is the first rain.


----------



## Bazzer (8 Apr 2019)

Well the cycling gods were smiling on me on the way home tonight. Sunshine, an Easterly (rather than my usual Westerly) behind me for all but three miles, red lights on only 1/5th of the lights I have to cross and no dickhead drivers.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Apr 2019)

Miserably cold and thick fog/mist for the early morning ride in, but replaced by warm sunshine and a light breeze for the return trip. The sunshine put me in such a good mood that I forgot to stop in town to get some shopping and had to do a U turn.


----------



## rugby bloke (8 Apr 2019)

Great ride through London's late afternoon sunshine - an unprecedented run of green lights meant I got to St Pancras in 8 minutes, a new record. The weather hd taken a turn for the worst when I reached Welly making the Northants leg a little soggy.


----------



## skudupnorth (9 Apr 2019)

WIND !!! I hate the wind  Lets hope it goes before Sunday when I do the Spring to the Dales Audax


----------



## rivers (9 Apr 2019)

Managed to just miss the rain on my way in today. If the forecast is right, I will just miss it on my way home. Trialling my new "lighter packing of sh*te" on the way home today. Instead of a backpack full of god knows what (laptop, clothes, and whatever other various sundries are in my backpack), I am opting for a half frame pack for phone, keys, work ID, wallet, and maybe some snacks, a 6 litre seat pack with my clothes and tools/spare tube, and a slimline backpack for my laptop. If it works out, it might become a lightweight bikepacking rig for overnight trips on the bike.


----------



## gaijintendo (9 Apr 2019)

gaijintendo said:


> Had my first Fixie chain drop, and it was significantly less dramatic than I had imagined. I had always expected a chain to snap and tangle causing immediate breaking - but it just slipped off onto the spokes. I'm glad i didn't pedal on and chew them out.
> 
> I booked the bike on a railingr andand ail the chain back on then booted up in safe mode... but there was an asymmetric wobble feeling - which was a loose left pedal.
> 
> ...


That left pedal came loose again today. I just undid it by hand and pedalled on... So exhausting on the arms weirdly.


----------



## rugby bloke (10 Apr 2019)

Almost light at 6 am now. Bit of an unexpected head wind though so I was properly blowing by the time i got to the station. Hoping to be cycling in the sun before the end of the month.


----------



## rivers (10 Apr 2019)

Trialled the new bike bag configuration last night and this morning on the way to work. I must say, I like it. Backpack weighs almost nothing due to only have a laptop and a sunnies case in it. Small large saddlebag has clothes and tools/tube (in a small saddlebag so I can just pop it on for club runs, days out on the road where I don't need much) and frame bag has keys, phone, and wallet. Happy days. It also looks like it will work for a lightweight bikepacking set-up. Just need to figure out how to carry another water bottle as I can only fit one 500ml bottle with the frame bag.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Apr 2019)

I don't believe I had to use the ice bike again today!
-2 when I left at the back of 6am, bird bath frozen solid.
I knew it was coming, but, still, on the 10th of April 
There seemed to be no ice, then again I would not have noticed small patches.
On the way home, the sun was shining, 13C.


----------



## LucretiaMyReflection (10 Apr 2019)

This morning the crosswinds weren't too bad. Had a quick coffee and custard tart on the way in. Way back - cross/head winds, quite blustery so used it to do a tempo/threshold session. Lovely sunshine and took some fairly quiet back roads along the river.

Nice step up there @rivers - been pondering a framebag myself and would have the same problem with the bottle cage.


----------



## LucretiaMyReflection (10 Apr 2019)

*Set up


----------



## Grievesy (11 Apr 2019)

Bloomin came off the bike, I should know better chasing segments on Strava  pedaling into the corner and leaned over too much, pedal caught the tarmac and flipped me out. boo. Bike is fine, just some pedal grinding and the bar tape got bust a bit. it's more the gravel rash that still stings..


----------



## rugby bloke (11 Apr 2019)

Grievesy said:


> Bloomin came off the bike, I should know better chasing segments on Strava  pedaling into the corner and leaned over too much, pedal caught the tarmac and flipped me out. boo. Bike is fine, just some pedal grinding and the bar tape got bust a bit. it's more the gravel rash that still stings..


Ouch ... Get well soon. As long as the bike is ok !


----------



## biggs682 (11 Apr 2019)

Got the ok to start doing a bit more , so back on the bike for commuting duties 
Not been given the all clear for a road bike though so using the old Marin mtb


----------



## ianrauk (11 Apr 2019)

Blimey, it's gone back to being very chilly on the morning commute.
Back into leg warmers and long finger gloves. 2° this morning when I left for work. Well at least it's nice and dry.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (11 Apr 2019)

It's that time of year where you ride in at c1 degree and home in 15/16 degrees. Forgot I was on the fixie this morning when I took a corner a bit sharpish ... just managed to stay upright as pedal said hello to the tarmac, "concentrate you twit!" Luckily not far from work, so straight to the loo


----------



## palinurus (11 Apr 2019)

First Mobike I've seen in Watford (likely smuggled in from London)


----------



## biggs682 (12 Apr 2019)

Chilly and just about a frost on the commute in this morning , went the slightly longer route for the first time for about 3 weeks .

It's amazing how some hgv drivers give cyclist's loads of room when other's don't but i guess whats new on that front


----------



## Alba Zeus (12 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Chilly and just about a frost on the commute in this morning , went the slightly longer route for the first time for about 3 weeks .
> 
> It's amazing how some hgv drivers give cyclist's loads of room when other's don't but i guess whats new on that front



Had one give me plenty of room with the front of his cab yesterday and pulled in too quickly so the end of his wagon almost hit me.


----------



## Alba Zeus (12 Apr 2019)

Had my first ever left hook yesterday. I can only assume the fud thought I was taking the first exit on the roundabout and thought he would just go round me and when I continued on to pass the exit he was already committed to going round me.

Was actually stunned!!


----------



## ianrauk (12 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Chilly and just about a frost on the commute in this morning , went the slightly longer route for the first time for about 3 weeks .




I was surprised when I looked out of the windy this morning and saw a layer of frost.
And funnily enough, I also took a longer route this morning


----------



## rugby bloke (12 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Chilly and just about a frost on the commute in this morning , went the slightly longer route for the first time for about 3 weeks .
> 
> It's amazing how some hgv drivers give cyclist's loads of room when other's don't but i guess whats new on that front


I'm finding that the HGV drivers, given their limited options, probaly try the hardest to be considerate. Some drivers of much smaller vehicles on the other hand ...


----------



## Jenkins (12 Apr 2019)

Thank goodness this week of commuting is over - mostly grey & cloudy, always cold & windy. To top it all I stopped to get some shopping on the way home, and couldn't find the key to my lock once I'd packed my backpack. Nothing in my pockets, emptied the bag & nothing found. Looked outof the supermarket window having resigned myself to a 2 mile walk home to get the spare key and saw...




I'd hung it from the saddle while taking off my gloves and removing the Garmin and had just left it there. I blame tiredness.


----------



## Bazzer (15 Apr 2019)

Opted for shorts, but was glad I also chose winter gloves and a buff. Whilst the South Easterly made almost every mile harder, it was also biting in places and waiting at traffic lights was chilly. Quite looking forward to the journey home though, with a tailwind and some sunshine.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Apr 2019)

@Bazzer anything below 10° then it's longs or knee warmers. Look after yer knees. 

A lovely commute this morning. Bright. blue, sunny morning. No school traffic to contend with which meant clear roads. Vehicle drivers behaving. A few traffic lights in my favour and meeting up with a fellow commuting chum to while away the SE London wastelands. Made for a very enjoyable commute indeed.


----------



## Moodyman (15 Apr 2019)

Bazzer said:


> Quite looking forward to the journey home though, with a *tailwind* and some sunshine.



Fugged about it. Tailwinds only exist in cycling fairyland.


----------



## icowden (15 Apr 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> I'm finding that the HGV drivers, given their limited options, probaly try the hardest to be considerate. Some drivers of much smaller vehicles on the other hand ...



Same here. I've found they also tend to be deeply appreciative of cyclists who wait for them to complete their difficult reversing maneuver rather than darting behind them / in front of them. My mantra is chillax.


----------



## Bazzer (15 Apr 2019)

Moodyman said:


> Fugged about it. Tailwinds only exist in cycling fairyland.



I'll let you know if I manage to cross the border on the way home. 

Edit. Whilst the wind could have been better placed, certainly for the most exposed part of my commute home, a young woman with a narrow waist, long tresses and overly twinkly eyes, was singing soprano, as I comfortably rode along at 21/22mph on the flat. So may be just a glimpse over the fence into fairyland.


----------



## Arjimlad (15 Apr 2019)

Alba Zeus said:


> Had my first ever left hook yesterday. I can only assume the fud thought I was taking the first exit on the roundabout and thought he would just go round me and when I continued on to pass the exit he was already committed to going round me.
> 
> Was actually stunned!!



Nasty.. hope you avoided a collision.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Apr 2019)

Breezy almost headwind on the way home and an easy ride back to work
But it's dry


----------



## Alba Zeus (15 Apr 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Nasty.. hope you avoided a collision.



Yeah I was riding the hoods with my fingers on the brakes so slammed them on.


----------



## Arjimlad (15 Apr 2019)

Second one of the day - this one reported as I caught him fiddling away texting in a moving car. Approaching a busy roundabout


----------



## biggs682 (16 Apr 2019)

Nice morning for commuting by bike


----------



## ianrauk (16 Apr 2019)

I would say glorious morning for commuting by bike.
Not cold
No wind
No traffic
A good few green lights
and some good natured SCR

Yes, glorious


----------



## AndreaJ (16 Apr 2019)

First post in commuting thread although I have been commuting on bike when I can for 2 years now. I agree lovely morning for it, no wind, cold or school traffic here either.


----------



## rivers (16 Apr 2019)

Bit of a damp commute this morning, but no wind so not too bad. I was running late so took the more direct route into work. I hate the roads at rush hour


----------



## Alba Zeus (16 Apr 2019)

Nice commute this morning. Not too cold and a couple of strava records broke :-)


----------



## rugby bloke (16 Apr 2019)

Excellent commute this morning. Its now pretty much light at 6 am, so the ride to the station was in the dawn light. No wind but a gentle mist hanging over the Nene valley. Very few cars out and about so nothing much to worry about. I did feel a bit short of energy and heavy legged so no records set, just cruised along nicely. Felt a bit more energised by the time I got to London so managed a quick blast through the city. Really enjoying being able to keep up with the traffic, albeit for just 2 miles ... not sure I would be able to manage it for much longer !


----------



## richardfm (16 Apr 2019)

A typical exert from my ride home in Cardiff city centre, pedestrians who cross the road without looking (one even runs in front of me when he sees me), a taxi stopping in the cyclists' advances stop zone at the traffic lights, a poorly maintained road surface and then more pedestrians who cross without looking.


----------



## rugby bloke (17 Apr 2019)

richardfm said:


> A typical exert from my ride home in Cardiff city centre, pedestrians who cross the road without looking (one even runs in front of me when he sees me), a taxi stopping in the cyclists' advances stop zone at the traffic lights, a poorly maintained road surface and then more pedestrians who cross without looking.




I won't like the post, is there empathy emoj ? The pedestrians walking across the world without checking really gets me, some cyclists are reckless and jump red lights but at least they tend to look before they do so.


----------



## rugby bloke (17 Apr 2019)

An interesting commute yesterday evening. On the London leg a fellow cyclist complimented my bike - apparently it looks nice and is fast, so that's very much a first and most likely a last for me. On the Northants leg I had a close pass by a learner driver under instruction. I would hope that the instructor had a talk to her about the lack of anticipation - if she had lifted off for a couple of seconds the car coming towards us would have passed and she could have given me a decent berth. If the instructor was happy with the maneuver then we really are in trouble. Finally when approaching my home village I saw a group ride coming the other way. I offered up a cheery "good evening" and was completely blanked by every rider. I have never seen a more miserable bunch of riders, hay ho, each to their own I guess.


----------



## AndreaJ (17 Apr 2019)

Another lovely morning, getting warmer here so first ride in shorts this year. Not much traffic again few cars, a lady on a horse, some ramblers and 2 cyclists- cheery good morning off all of them! ( not the cars obviously)


----------



## ianrauk (17 Apr 2019)

A absolutely gorgeous commute this morning. Such a lovely sun shiney day.. now just counting down the last few days of the school holidays and light traffic. Next week it will be back to the usual moton carnage.


----------



## Arjimlad (17 Apr 2019)

A misty start, with three drivers choosing to overtake blind and causing alarm to oncoming drivers emerging round bends all within two miles of road. 

But the mist made for beautiful scenery and I made 160 new friends as they made their way to the milking parlour

Some hideous flytipping reported too
Nearly 15 miles into work today.


----------



## T675Rich (17 Apr 2019)

I broke my ride to work record by 7 whole seconds.


----------



## Sixmile (17 Apr 2019)

A still from a 'punishment pass' on Friday evening.


----------



## C R (17 Apr 2019)

Sixmile said:


> A still from a 'punishment pass' on Friday evening.
> 
> View attachment 462697


That really is close, some people should not be allowed on the road, ever.


----------



## Arjimlad (17 Apr 2019)

Sixmile said:


> A still from a 'punishment pass' on Friday evening.
> 
> View attachment 462697


I do hope the police will act on that.


----------



## Sixmile (17 Apr 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> I do hope the police will act on that.



To be fair to the police, they've been very supportive. They will be requesting the driver to come in for an interview


----------



## biggs682 (18 Apr 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> I have never seen a more miserable bunch of riders, hay ho, each to their own I guess.



It always makes me chuckle when other riders don't acknowledge or even reply to me when out on my bike


----------



## rugby bloke (18 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> It always makes me chuckle when other riders don't acknowledge or even reply to me when out on my bike


I know, it's cycling, its meant to be fun ! By way of contrast a cyclist caught me up last night, we shared the road for a mile or so, had a good old chat and then went our separate ways. That's how I feel it should be.


----------



## rivers (18 Apr 2019)

Extended my ride home last night to include my first proper gravel ride. Not the longest of rides, but definitely one of the toughest rides I've done in a long while. And it was so much fun


----------



## Toshiba Boy (18 Apr 2019)

Short commute tonight, but riding across Taunton saw no fewer than 25 other cyclists (norm would be 6 to 10) from commuters on road, fixed, urban and MTB through teenagers on BMX to Mums with kids in bike trailers and balance bikes....awesome!


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (18 Apr 2019)

Pubs should have a "fair weather cyclists use the lamp post outside" rule on their bike stands


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Apr 2019)

Back home, now, from a 13 mile midnight commute.
Beautiful full moon to ride the country lanes by... Which is just as well, as my front light was faltering badly!
Not sure if it's the battery (I'm certain it was charged) or getting to the end of its life 
I do carry a spare set of lights, but they're emergency jobbies only.


----------



## dhd.evans (19 Apr 2019)

Went on a 37mi hilly ride with a local CC last night, second real training session for the Kinross Sportive next week, so no ride today.

I'm really sore


----------



## Grievesy (19 Apr 2019)

beautiful ride in this afternoon, first time in Short Sleeves! even broke 2 Strava segment records 
finish at 21:15 and looking forward to the ride home.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Apr 2019)

Lovely quiet commute, there and back, yesterday (and this morning). Full moon, really beautiful through the moonlit lanes from Isham to Sywell.
@biggs682 There is a new temporary bridge over the railway by Weetabix







Accessing it is still a bit of a manoeuvre, though! Great fun in the dark, at midnight, as it's totally unlit 

Back home by 01.00.
Car today, as the warehouses are locked up, so no access to the bike shed and lockers at my finish time


----------



## biggs682 (20 Apr 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Lovely quiet commute, there and back, yesterday (and this morning). Full moon, really beautiful through the moonlit lanes from Isham to Sywell.
> @biggs682 There is a new temporary bridge over the railway by Weetabix
> 
> View attachment 463119
> ...



Thanks @PeteXXX I did wonder as I was in Burton Latimer earlier


----------



## Jenkins (22 Apr 2019)

The only good part of being at work today was the commute. Thanks to the good weather it got extended to 17 miles in and 28 miles home for a 45 mile round trip!


----------



## Grievesy (23 Apr 2019)

after the scorchio weather yesterday I turned the 4 mile commute into a 21 mile one on country roads. complete soul food.

Today was a bit different on the way in as commuting through town as it's quiet at 06.30. I had a slight altercation with a taxi driver who felt he could just abuse cyclists by shouting at them and get away with it. Yes, there was a reason I was using the middle of the road, the big f#@k off pot hole at the side of it. Did you need to over rev your engine, wheel spin and drive on the other side of the road to pass me aggressively only to get caught at the lights 50m on? no. fud. end of. 

Have a nice day folks! bad weathers creeping back in from tomorrow, and I swear I heard the weatherman mention snow on the TV this morning.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Apr 2019)

Back to the nutty school moton traffic. Oh well. The last 2 school holiday weeks were bloody marvellous. Roll on the next school holidays.


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Apr 2019)

Filtering this morning when SUV turns his wheel & blocks me off whilst I am alongside. Either deliberate, or done without checking mirrors. I can't decide.. I chose not to ask the driver.


----------



## hennbell (23 Apr 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Filtering this morning when SUV turns his wheel & blocks me off whilst I am alongside. Either deliberate, or done without checking mirrors. I can't decide.. I chose not to ask the driver.




More than anything I am confused by by the SUV that looks like a VW truck.


----------



## I like Skol (23 Apr 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Filtering this morning when SUV turns his wheel & blocks me off whilst I am alongside. Either deliberate, or done without checking mirrors. I can't decide.. I chose not to ask the driver.



To be fair, there's a bloody big truck coming the opposite way...





He was slightly out of line with the rest of the queue before that, so I give him the benefit of the doubt on this one,






Nothing intentional or spiteful in his manoeuvre IMO.


----------



## littlejojo (24 Apr 2019)

As i approached one this morning on my commute. Sunny day, head lights on blinking mode I slowed down, looked right, no car, looked left car coming slowly but about 20meters away.
So, i enter the round about and half way through that very car does not stop but continues on through. It's clear the driver doesn't see me so i have to break to avoid t-boning the car. As she drives past my lights catch her eye and she realises what has happened, freaks out and continues.

The driver behind me clearly has seen what happened but honks their horn anyway in frustration that i have apparently made them stop in the middle of the round about. Then slams the accelerator to get around me as we exit.


Love Sydney drivers.


----------



## rugby bloke (24 Apr 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Filtering this morning when SUV turns his wheel & blocks me off whilst I am alongside. Either deliberate, or done without checking mirrors. I can't decide.. I chose not to ask the driver.



To be honest, that is a pretty narrow gap, I would not fancy squeezing through. That is a massive traffic jam - is that a regular event or was the road particularly bad that day ?


----------



## rivers (24 Apr 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> To be honest, that is a pretty narrow gap, I would not fancy squeezing through. That is a massive traffic jam - is that a regular event or was the road particularly bad that day ?



Bristol isn't exactly known for it's freeflowing traffic.


----------



## rugby bloke (24 Apr 2019)

The Sun was up at 6am so a very pleasant ride to the station, albeit with a bit of a niggly headwind - we seem to have had Easterly winds for ever. A surprising amount of traffic for the time of day but nothing to report. A segregated cyclepath is being build alongside St Pancras station, which can cause the traffic to snarl up, I was surprised at the number of cyclists happily riding down the pavement rather than waiting their turn in the queue. I would have thought that they would at least walked their bikes. 
Further down Grey's Inn Road I saw an altercation between a car and a cyclist at a zebra crossing, did not see the lead up so I did not get involved.


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Apr 2019)

I like Skol said:


> To be fair, there's a bloody big truck coming the opposite way...
> View attachment 463872
> 
> He was slightly out of line with the rest of the queue before that, so I give him the benefit of the doubt on this one,
> ...



Thanks. Agreed - a mirror check might've been prudent perhaps but it is just part of the warp & weave of filtering.


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Apr 2019)

hennbell said:


> More than anything I am confused by by the SUV that looks like a VW truck.



I thought an Amarok was an SUV ?


----------



## straas (24 Apr 2019)

Forgot to swap my saddlebag (with tube, levers and pump) over to my commuter after the weekend. No issue as I havn't p**ctured for about 4 months.

3km down the road, and flat tyre :_( luckily bike shop within a km with levers and track pump - but whilst there noticed my wheel was out of true! ARGH

spent half the evening getting the wheel as true as I could manage - didn't do a terrible job in the end.


----------



## dhd.evans (24 Apr 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Thanks. Agreed - a mirror check might've been prudent perhaps but it is just part of the warp & weave of filtering.



Hindsight 20/20 and all that. I would have filtered that way myself, no question, but watching the video back though I'd be thinking "Hmmm, I probably shouldn't have done that". In this case the driver is just not switched on, sees the truck and pulls in - no mirror check. Of course, this begs the question of where you would have gone next anyway given that the silver car in front of that is locked into the kerb.

Not that any of this is criticism of you or the driver, just an objective analysis of the footage in front of me.

Subjectively, I would have considered filtering on the outside in this cramped instance but, as i say, hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## DCBassman (24 Apr 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> I thought an Amarok was an SUV ?


No, a pickup truck. SUV means, usually, a 4WD like a Range Rover or similar. A truck is a truck!


----------



## hennbell (24 Apr 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> I thought an Amarok was an SUV ?



Here in Canada if it has a box, its a pickup truck, possible exception an El Camino
Even if the box is ridiculously small or has a lockable cover it is a truck.
I am amazed that the Amarok is not available in Canada, but here your typical VW driver is either a Hippie or an architect.

SUV's are off road vehicles never used off road and do not have a box.

"VW truck" is bit of an oxymoron, I had no idea they made them.


----------



## dhd.evans (25 Apr 2019)

Got me a numpty today:


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Apr 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> Got me a numpty today:



Just report that. A dangerous driver clearly in need of substantial re-education.


----------



## dhd.evans (25 Apr 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Just report that. A dangerous driver clearly in need of substantial re-education.



Yeah, but she pays road tax - i can't compete with that!


----------



## rugby bloke (25 Apr 2019)

Had my first real near miss whilst cycling through London last night. Heading up Grey's Inn Road a car pulled out from a side street - either it had not seen me, had seen me and misjudged my speed or seen me and ignored me, who knows. Anyway, very appreciative of the disc brakes - now I have got used to them they are amazing at bringing you to a halt without any drama. The driver immediately apologized so I left it and got on with my journey.


----------



## rugby bloke (25 Apr 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> Got me a numpty today:



Just unbelievable, it is worrying that people have these attitudes. Glad you rode away without any injuries.


----------



## Dec66 (25 Apr 2019)

Got taken off my bike on Walworth Road yesterday, by the corner of Penrose Street; white van (Peugeot?) overtook me then cut sharply across me to turn left, leaving me nowhere to go but down.

Didn't see the reg number, which is a shame as I had lots of witnesses.

Today, I got a flat by the Elephant & Castle. Whipped off the wheel, whipped off the tyre, whipped out the tube, whipped in the new tube... Only to find the replacement was a dud and wouldn't hold pressure.

No LBS open till 10pm and nowhere selling tubes. Had to walk to Evans at London Bridge for a replacement. Then had to cross London Bridge, which was not for the fainthearted due to being utterly rammed with traffic.

I've had better weeks.


----------



## C R (25 Apr 2019)

Dec66 said:


> Got taken off my bike on Walworth Road yesterday, by the corner of Penrose Street; white van (Peugeot?) overtook me then cut sharply across me to turn left, leaving me nowhere to go but down.
> 
> Didn't see the reg number, which is a shame as I had lots of witnesses.
> 
> ...


Both you and bike ok I hope.


----------



## Dec66 (25 Apr 2019)

C R said:


> Both you and bike ok I hope.


No damage to Old Reliable.

Bruised hip and knee for me.

Thankfully I was slowing up as there was traffic ahead.


----------



## rugby bloke (25 Apr 2019)

Dec66 said:


> Got taken off my bike on Walworth Road yesterday, by the corner of Penrose Street; white van (Peugeot?) overtook me then cut sharply across me to turn left, leaving me nowhere to go but down.
> 
> Didn't see the reg number, which is a shame as I had lots of witnesses.
> 
> ...


Hopefully you can write off this week and start again afresh next week.


----------



## Dec66 (25 Apr 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> Hopefully you can write off this week and start again afresh next week.


I'm wondering what tomorrow has in store...!


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Apr 2019)

Dec66 said:


> I'm wondering what tomorrow has in store...!



Sack the bike and take the space hopper. What a week !


----------



## Dec66 (25 Apr 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Sack the bike and take the space hopper. What a week !


21k each way is a bit of an ask on a spacehopper.

Besides, the bugger would probably p******e in Camberwell.


----------



## Arjimlad (26 Apr 2019)

Very funny interaction with a driver this morning ... blasted past me well over the 30 mph limit - nice and wide but he only just made it due to oncoming traffic.

He continued to hoon down the road until the lights changed. I asked him if he was aware that the speed limit had recently been reduced from 40mph to 30mph.

He was, he said he'd sped past to give me plenty of clearance, and he was also trying to beat the lights. He then flew off down a 30mph side road again well over the speed limit. 19 reg Mercedes, very nice fast car !


----------



## roubaixtuesday (26 Apr 2019)

MGIF x2 two for me today.

I go over two separate sets of road humps on my commute a couple of miles apart.

Not just on one, but on both of these this morning, motorists attempted overtakes, drew alongside, then abandoned because they had to slow down for the road humps.


----------



## Maverick Goose (26 Apr 2019)

Dec66 said:


> Got taken off my bike on Walworth Road yesterday, by the corner of Penrose Street; white van (Peugeot?) overtook me then cut sharply across me to turn left, leaving me nowhere to go but down.
> 
> Didn't see the reg number, which is a shame as I had lots of witnesses.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that Dec, hope you get some better commutes . I've just had a bit of rain and a few close passes by a few numpties (including several Audi drivers, would you believe it). Let them come and mess with these guys!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYP8hFg2X4Q


----------



## Dec66 (26 Apr 2019)

roubaixtuesday said:


> MGIF x2 two for me today.
> 
> I go over two separate sets of road humps on my commute a couple of miles apart.
> 
> Not just on one, but on both of these this morning, motorists attempted overtakes, drew alongside, then abandoned because they had to slow down for the road humps.


Got a bit of that last night... Some crank behind me in a little tin box... I indicated to turn right and started to move across the lane, so he decided that was his cue to overtake me. Which would have been bad enough, had two cars not stopped in front of me to turn right also.

In fact, yesterday evening saw me get every single conceivable driver/pedestrian hazard pop up in front of me. It was like that urban military training where cut-out baddies appear from doorways and windows; a pedestrian would step out without looking, then a car door would open at random, then someone would swing across the road in front of me to park on the opposite side of the road... Absolutely bonkers.

Oh, and I fell off. Brain fart. I bought some PDM-520's off here (@Kernow_T ) having used flats on the commute for 17 years, and I forgot I had them as I came to a dead stop. Pedals are fine, the user is at fault.

I took the train today


----------



## roubaixtuesday (26 Apr 2019)

Dec66 said:


> I took the train today



Hard to counsel against!

[btw, on the puncture issue, after bitter experience I always have two tubes rather than one, and a puncture repair kit too, just in case, but my commute is mainly countryside so there are no bail out options whatever, and 10 miles is a long way to walk...]


----------



## Maverick Goose (26 Apr 2019)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Hard to counsel against!
> 
> [btw, on the puncture issue, after bitter experience I always have two tubes rather than one, and a puncture repair kit too, just in case, but my commute is mainly countryside so there are no bail out options whatever, and 10 miles is a long way to walk...]


Me too


----------



## Dec66 (26 Apr 2019)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Hard to counsel against!
> 
> [btw, on the puncture issue, after bitter experience I always have two tubes rather than one, and a puncture repair kit too, just in case, but my commute is mainly countryside so there are no bail out options whatever, and 10 miles is a long way to walk...]


Normally I carry two for the same reason. But for some reason yesterday, I only had one.

Had it been 10am I could have popped to the LBS on Elephant Road, but it wasn't open at 8.45.

I think I need to move the pannier bag to the right hand side of the rack rather than the left, so if I do forget the clips again and start to tumble after a dead stop, I'll go to the side where I can get my foot out more quickly. Then again, I'll be falling into the road rather than the pavement. Swings and roundabouts.

This clip thing has never bothered me with the SPD-SL's on my Cube, bizarrely.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Apr 2019)

First commute this afternoon all week due to various reason oh it felt good to be back on 2 wheels


----------



## dhd.evans (29 Apr 2019)

No ride today; Kinross Sportive on Saturday past, 90 hard miles including an off at 50mi (Caution! Steep Descent! means put the brakes on. Which i did. And fell over.) back tomorrow.


----------



## stephenb (29 Apr 2019)

Two motons (separate incidents) threatened to kill me if I didn't get out of their way. A third simply tried to do it i.e kill me when his passenger gave me a shove on a busy roundabout. Really don't feel like cycling anymore


----------



## Arjimlad (29 Apr 2019)

stephenb said:


> Two motons (separate incidents) threatened to kill me if I didn't get out of their way. A third simply tried to do it i.e kill me when his passenger gave me a shove on a busy roundabout. Really don't feel like cycling anymore



Nasty. Reported ? We shouldn't have to put up with this.


----------



## KneesUp (29 Apr 2019)

Today was a "I said I'd walk next-door's dog - the kid has been sick all night so I've not slept - sugar, somehow we don't have any breakfast cereal - can you get supplies for the poorly kid while you're out - cripes, I'm supposed to be dropping the car off at the garage - I'm opening up at work' day.

Was glad to get on the bike for the bit from the garage to work. (Car has knackered brake calliper, so that's a few hundred quid - huzzah!)


----------



## rugby bloke (29 Apr 2019)

stephenb said:


> Two motons (separate incidents) threatened to kill me if I didn't get out of their way. A third simply tried to do it i.e kill me when his passenger gave me a shove on a busy roundabout. Really don't feel like cycling anymore


Glad to hear you escaped unharmed. It is tough but we cannot let these tosspots win.


----------



## KneesUp (29 Apr 2019)

stephenb said:


> Two motons (separate incidents) threatened to kill me if I didn't get out of their way. A third simply tried to do it i.e kill me when his passenger gave me a shove on a busy roundabout. Really don't feel like cycling anymore


Scrivens - I missed this. Glad you're ok, but this really should not be happening.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (29 Apr 2019)

stephenb said:


> Two motons (separate incidents) threatened to kill me if I didn't get out of their way. A third simply tried to do it i.e kill me when his passenger gave me a shove on a busy roundabout. Really don't feel like cycling anymore



Bloody hell!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (29 Apr 2019)

Managed a rather cheeky detour covering 50km and 1000m climbing on the way home.


----------



## stephenb (29 Apr 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Nasty. Reported ? We shouldn't have to put up with this.


Really unsettling. Didn't report anything as I've no evidence and TBH no expectation that it would do any good. Just have to get back on the bike and hope for the best


----------



## C R (29 Apr 2019)

stephenb said:


> Really unsettling. Didn't report anything as I've no evidence and TBH no expectation that it would do any good. *Just have to get back on the bike and hope for the best*



That's the spirit, glad you are in one piece. You have to wonder what kind of person does that sort of thing to a fellow human, though.


----------



## DCBassman (29 Apr 2019)

C R said:


> fellow human


Debatable that these...things...qualify as human beings.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Apr 2019)

Thankfully my commute went with no trouble and why are some people such numbty's


----------



## dhd.evans (30 Apr 2019)

Recovery climbs today (seeing as I sucked at them on Saturday) on the way in. Legs are fine, scabs are healing up. Onwards and upwards!


----------



## rugby bloke (30 Apr 2019)

Still a bit heavy legged still after Sunday's ride, so had to dig in this morning. Very foggy on the Northants leg but nothing to report. Good ride through London - hoping for the same on the return legs.


----------



## Arjimlad (30 Apr 2019)

Lovely day for a sunny ride to work. Minor irritations will not spoil it.


----------



## KneesUp (30 Apr 2019)

Only half a ride in today as I had to collect the car from the garage (now with brakes on all four wheels - bonus) on the way, so no ride back either. And the bit I did ride was pretty much all downhill so I scarcely pedalled. I've got twitchy legs - I think it's like a Pavlovian reaction to getting the bike out and getting on it. I don't feel like this if I just use the car, which - whisper it - I do very occasionally.


----------



## I like Skol (30 Apr 2019)

stephenb said:


> Two motons (separate incidents) threatened to kill me if I didn't get out of their way. A third simply tried to do it i.e kill me when his passenger gave me a shove on a busy roundabout. Really don't feel like cycling anymore


Where was this? It is unusual to get one threat/incident, never mind 3. Makes you wonder if there was some kind of knuckle dragging motorist event on nearby and they were daring each other to intimidate/endanger cyclists?

Would still be worth informing the police even without evidence, this could be a bigger thing than just your experience and if there is a group of idiots targeting cyclists in your area the police need to know.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Apr 2019)

Nearly got wiped out by a flatbed truck this morning. I had green at a junction. I was doing a good 20mph+, went trough the lights. He was wanting to turn right from the other lane and just went for it. He saw me alright. Luckily my spidey senses were tingling. I managed swerve around the front of him. He must have missed me by inches. Very scary moment. I don't get spooked easy on my cycle commute. But this one caused a brown pants moment big time.


----------



## DCBassman (30 Apr 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Nearly got wiped out by a flatbed truck this morning. I had green at a junction. I was doing a good 20mph+, went trough the lights. He was wanting to turn right from the other lane and just went for it. He saw me alright. Luckily my spidey senses were tingling. I managed swerve around the front of him. He must have missed me by inches. Very scary moment. I don't get spooked easy on my cycle commute. But this one caused a brown pants moment big time.


A like for survival. Nasty.


----------



## rugby bloke (30 Apr 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Nearly got wiped out by a flatbed truck this morning. I had green at a junction. I was doing a good 20mph+, went trough the lights. He was wanting to turn right from the other lane and just went for it. He saw me alright. Luckily my spidey senses were tingling. I managed swerve around the front of him. He must have missed me by inches. Very scary moment. I don't get spooked easy on my cycle commute. But this one caused a brown pants moment big time.


Glad you came out the other side unscathed, good job you had your spatial awareness super power.


----------



## Bazzer (30 Apr 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Nearly got wiped out by a flatbed truck this morning. I had green at a junction. I was doing a good 20mph+, went trough the lights. He was wanting to turn right from the other lane and just went for it. He saw me alright. Luckily my spidey senses were tingling. I managed swerve around the front of him. He must have missed me by inches. Very scary moment. I don't get spooked easy on my cycle commute. But this one caused a brown pants moment big time.



Glad you are OK. Spidey senses have saved me a few times.


----------



## Sixmile (30 Apr 2019)

Soaked through.

I knew it'd be a wet one so geared up as best i could. I'd to drop the kids to school, then leave the car at the mechanic (again) to sort a grinding/whining from a rear disc. Then it was 10 miles into work, where it took about 6 miles for my feet to be totally saturated. I suppose i should've dug out the overshoes! Thank goodness for a roasting plant room in work!


----------



## Alba Zeus (30 Apr 2019)

Lovely red van man passenger launched a can of juice at me yesterday for, in his words "not riding far enough to the left".

I was as close to the left hand kerb as I could have been without being on the pavement and the road is wide enough for 2 vans side to side going each way.

Thankfully the can wizzed past my face and into a garden. Idiots all over. Seriously considering a helmet cam


----------



## stephenb (30 Apr 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Where was this? It is unusual to get one threat/incident, never mind 3. Makes you wonder if there was some kind of knuckle dragging motorist event on nearby and they were daring each other to intimidate/endanger cyclists?
> 
> Would still be worth informing the police even without evidence, this could be a bigger thing than just your experience and if there is a group of idiots targeting cyclists in your area the police need to know.


Almost certain they were unconnected - the first was a *gangsta* in an Msomething BMW (Notting Hill), the shove happened down the road in Shepherd's Bush and third time the charm came a couple of Ks from home in wild west London from a bunch of "gentlemen" who appeared to hail from parts the Daily Hate loves to stereotype. Can't remember anything like it and hopefully it was a one (3?) off thing.


----------



## Bazzer (30 Apr 2019)

This morning's commute was really pleasant. One of those days when the clothing and weather was just right and no nobber drivers. Mist on the fields for the first 5 miles or so and as I crossed the M62 this unusual sight.





The mist was literally rolling from one side of the road to the other and rapidly thinning. A few moments later as I put my 'phone away, it was gone. 

Half a mile or so later it was good to be greeted by the sun rising.





Although it does get blinding on this section over summer. 

My legs are feeling tired tonight. I hope I am not coming down with a bug.


----------



## Jenkins (30 Apr 2019)

Back out with the thermal gloves under the mitts for the early morning starts this week!


----------



## AndreaJ (30 Apr 2019)

Lovely weather for todays commute and despite the kids being back at school no problems with the traffic . While passing the village school I did notice the local police have provided the school with a " think where you park" sign due to numerous problems with the parking and driving in the area, it is about the same size as a primary school child but in the shape of a cartoon policeman in hi vis , one of the parents appears to have run it over! They don't seem to care that the biggest danger to their children is them.


----------



## rugby bloke (1 May 2019)

Bit late with this report - After a month of commuting last night was the first night of sunshine on the Northants leg. I can see why people put up with the winter commute to enjoy the summer evenings. Once I was off the main road and the selection of drivers desperate to get home it was a glorious roll through the fields in the evening sunshine, perfect.


----------



## ianrauk (1 May 2019)

The traffic in the wastelands of SE London was at a complete standstill this morning. It was horrendous. Not helped by school run mums parking on zig zags, corners and double parking  

Also made a moton jump so much. Was on their phone, I shouted as loud as I can 'Off Your Phone'!!" Saw them jump out of their skin


----------



## dhd.evans (1 May 2019)

I give you "Climbuting":







Essence is to take in as many hills as i can to work my legs up for Etape Caledonia. 

Actuality is i'm breathing out my arse and sweating like Ian Watkins in a playpark.


----------



## Arjimlad (1 May 2019)

ianrauk said:


> The traffic in the wastelands of SE London was at a complete standstill this morning. It was horrendous. Not helped by school run mums parking on zig zags, corners and double parking
> 
> Also made a moton jump so much. Was on their phone, I shouted as loud as I can 'Off Your Phone'!!" Saw them jump out of their skin



Nice one. I embarrass my family by tooting the car horn if I am driving near one of those weak-willed phone abusers.


----------



## icowden (1 May 2019)

Nah...

<sings VERY loudly>Look Up, Look Up, You'll always be a slave, Look Up, Look Up, You're standing in your grave....
Mobile user 24601 your time is up, and your life is done, you'll end up as roadkill if you keep looking at your screen...
Hospitalised for what you did, you didn't look round till you heard the skid, because you were busy playing pokemon....
etc.... </sings>


----------



## skudupnorth (1 May 2019)

Into my first week out of four not cycling or working for that matter  
Just had the joy of an operation on my prostate and I am under serious orders from Mrs Skud and the surgeon not to even look at my bikes 
Back in a few weeks I hope, be careful out there, you know the sunshine affects those poor, trapped motorists


----------



## I like Skol (1 May 2019)

skudupnorth said:


> Into my first week out of four not cycling or working for that matter
> Just had the joy of an operation on my prostate and I am under serious orders from Mrs Skud and the surgeon not to even look at my bikes
> Back in a few weeks I hope, be careful out there, you know the sunshine affects those poor, trapped motorists


It won't be long mate. 

I know it might seem an odd thing to say, considering the circumstances, but enjoy it while it lasts. You will be back into the daily grind soon enough so make the most of the opportunity to step back from it for a little while.


----------



## hennbell (1 May 2019)

Minor amounts of snow on the ground here. Not enough to make me change back to snow tyres but enough to put away the road bicycle.


----------



## skudupnorth (1 May 2019)

I like Skol said:


> It won't be long mate.
> 
> I know it might seem an odd thing to say, considering the circumstances, but enjoy it while it lasts. You will be back into the daily grind soon enough so make the most of the opportunity to step back from it for a little while.


Cheers buddy, really is so hard not being able to do anything


----------



## BSOh (1 May 2019)

At nearly 40, the first commute last friday for me, ever. I'm a pootler and enjoy the occasional leisure ride. At 10 miles each way, i decided to drive the 1st four miles of the commute, and cycle the remaining six miles along mostly cycle path. It was hard, I walked up quite a few lumps, nearly got taken out by two foxes that came crashing out of the hedge onto the path a few feet ahead of me. But I got to work. Result.

The return leg back to the car was much harder. It was muddy, wet and I was knackered after work. There was a runner ahead of me and I never caught him up  But I took my time and got back ok. I think my average speed was about 8mph . I was really tired but pleased enough overall to be willing to do it again. 

My general fitness is pretty good, after fridays efforts I said to myself that if I stick to it, adding the extra 3 or 4 miles is doable. That's my goal, to be able to do it by the end of the summer. I just need to get the cycling legs warmed up I think. 

Events conspired against me, so I haven't been able to commute again until today. The ride in was damp, but I felt ok. Pretty much the same as Friday, perhaps a little quicker. I was reasonably happy. 

Really tired after work again so I wasn't looking forward to the return leg as much. I don't know what happened but before I knew it I was back at my car! Much quicker, and physically I felt like I had just been out for a pootle. Struggled on one of the lumps, and got off to walk half way up, but was ok on all others. Don't think I was noticably faster, but it was definitely much easier. And I loved every second of it. Pleasant way to unwind after work. 

I think perhaps I may have been a little under the weather last week. I will now be aiming for the full ten miles in a month or so.

Oh and I didn't know if the 1x7 would be enough of a range for me. At the speed I'm going I don't have to worry about that for a while yet


----------



## steve keay (1 May 2019)

First commute for me in a while.Had a blood pressure scare a few months ago when the doc said "get to A&E now" spent five hrs there. All tests came back good apart from high blood pressure.It's been brought down with medication but now to work on my fitness. 
So back on the bike. I had last week off work . Played golf,swam 2 half miles and cycled 40 miles over the week. I've now decided to commute on my bike a few times a week. it's 6miles each way so not to bad apart from its downhill into town then a climb out which ever way I go. 
It felt hard this morning but the ride home felt good. Looking forward to the ride tomorrow. Alarm set for 5.


----------



## DCBassman (1 May 2019)

skudupnorth said:


> Into my first week out of four not cycling or working for that matter
> Just had the joy of an operation on my prostate and I am under serious orders from Mrs Skud and the surgeon not to even look at my bikes
> Back in a few weeks I hope, be careful out there, you know the sunshine affects those poor, trapped motorists


I'm just coming to the end of my purdah, although for shoulder, but it's been easy enough not to want to make that purdah longer by getting back to it too soon. Take it easy, and get well speedily!


----------



## dhd.evans (2 May 2019)

Climbuting part 2!


----------



## C R (2 May 2019)

Nice commute today, though a bit grey, nothing like what @littlejojo posted. Only small annoyance was a lady coming out of a drive through the cycle path, looking the wrong way. Luckily I saw her from some distance away and reduced my speed in time.


----------



## Sixmile (2 May 2019)

It was a lovely bright morning with a tailwind. A lot of the schools are closed today to be used for local election voting so the traffic was much lighter. I was spinning happily into Belfast and I noticed 4 chinese tourists crowded around a map in an area where there wasn't really much to see so I thought they must've been lost. I spun around and went back to them and asked if they were ok. Turns out that they were looking for Belfast Castle which would've been easily an hours walk from where they were if they knew where they were going. I hailed the next bus, explained to the driver what they wanted and he let them on for nought to drop them much closer to where they wanted to be. Around 5 minutes later I pass them with a ting ting of the bell as they stood below the 'Belfast Castle' sign pointing them up the hill.


----------



## biking_fox (3 May 2019)

Things that make you smile on a wet and cold commute - Small girl in waterproofs and umbrella merrily singing out loud 'Rain rain go away, come again another day'


----------



## Arjimlad (3 May 2019)

That bum-twitching moment on a roundabout when a driver doesn't wait for you to clear her entry sliproad before surging on towards your back wheel.... had that today - only eye contact & a hand up got her to back off. Afraid I swore.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 May 2019)

It pished it down today: fortunately trams have roofs.

Cycled to the local tram stop, took the tram to where I usually leave the bike so I at least get a bit of a ride this afternoon, got off tram, locked bike, got on _my _tram (This does make sense: this tram was going to East Stuttgart, the orignal tram goes to West Stuttgart, keep up at the back) Tram to work tram stop, walked from there. Still pishing it down.

Thank goodness for Akubra hats.

I'm assured the rain will lay off this afternoon, If it doesn't I'll feel a right twit.


----------



## biggs682 (3 May 2019)

A nice commute in this morning , but had to go direct as running late .
Couldn't believe some idiot had left a shopping trolley across the path half way along an underpass !!!!


----------



## Sixmile (3 May 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> That bum-twitching moment on a roundabout when a driver doesn't wait for you to clear her entry sliproad before surging on towards your back wheel.... had that today - only eye contact & a hand up got her to back off. Afraid I swore.



What is this with drivers? I had similar this morning and at least one every day from a junction of some sort. When you're approaching on a bike and you see someone's wheels starting to move, I never assume that they've seen me and in a few occasions they haven't taken the time to look.


----------



## rugby bloke (3 May 2019)

Yesterday evening I had my first wet ride through London. Goodness the bike was twitchy going over all the ironwork. No spills but I certainly had to have my wits about me. The Northants leg was blighted by a succession of close passes - I really don't understand what is wrong with people. In most cases there was plenty of road to move into, the drivers either did not realise or did not care.


----------



## icowden (3 May 2019)

Need to get my camera back on. Going down Winchester Walk today (it's one of those one way streets with a bike lane in the opposite direction) got called a c**t for failing to evapourate out of the way of a van due to all the market traders being parked in the afore mentioned cycle lane.

Not entirely sure what he thought I should do, but he did a very good job of trying to run me down, and only braking at the last second. Took me a looooooooooooong time to get out of his way though.... !


----------



## Clanghead (3 May 2019)

On way home tonight, had a close pass at a pinch point from a driver eating a sandwich - he clearly wasn't paying full attention - and then a shouted comment from the driver following him - whether further abuse at me for reflex shouting at driver #1 to f*ck off out of it, or sympathy, I didn't wait around to find out - both turned right immediately afterwards.


----------



## AndreaJ (4 May 2019)

Another beautiful morning for my commute although colder than the start of the week so back to long sleeves/ tights, also tailwind most of the way in so a PB on a Stava segment.


----------



## Jenkins (5 May 2019)

Not a good start or end to the day! Picked up a pinch puncture less than 2 miles in, put the new tube in and then found out that I couldn't screw the CO2 canister into the pump (PDW Magic Flute) as I'd not had to use it for so long that water had got into the threads which had corroded badly. Managed to get enough air in using the hand pump part and turned round, went home & changed bikes and still made it in for 7am.

When I got home this afternoon, out came the track pump to properly inflate the replaced tube. Pumped it up to 100psi, released the head and the new tube's valve failed with the little screw in top disappearing somewhere unknown meaning new tube number 2 for the day!


----------



## dhd.evans (6 May 2019)

Really couldn't be hooped this morning - still rode but without gusto or desire.


----------



## Zanelad (7 May 2019)

My first ever cycle commute this morning. A bit chilly when I set out but comfy soon enough. 40 minutes, the same time as the bus and a little over twice as long if using the car. Getting me kit off in the loo felt odd. Luckily I'm the first one into the office each morning. Just hope that I can sneak out at 14.30 without being seen in lycra……

I never gave a though to the new Brooks Cambium saddle, so that must be good. Going to try to cycle twice a week, perhaps three times once get into the routine_._


----------



## ianrauk (7 May 2019)

Zanelad said:


> My first ever cycle commute this morning. A bit chilly when I set out but comfy soon enough. 40 minutes, the same time as the bus and a little over twice as long if using the car. Getting me kit off in the loo felt odd. Luckily I'm the first one into the office each morning. Just hope that I can sneak out at 14.30 without being seen in lycra……
> 
> I never gave a though to the new Brooks Cambium saddle, so that must be good. Going to try to cycle twice a week, perhaps three times once get into the routine_._




Well done and welcome to the cycling commuting club.
Don't worry about what others think of you in lycra. You're enjoying a bike ride every day, they are not. They may take the p!ss but they'll soon get bored with it.
Once, twice, thrice? Ha... it's a mean thing the daily cycle commute. Before you know it you'll be an every dayer..


----------



## palinurus (7 May 2019)

Nice new 25 mm Durano pluses on the Pacer this morning. Previous ones (23 mm, standard Durano, non-folding) did nearly 8000 miles! one puncture! (rear). Worth noting that I use my fixed most of the winter and usually on wet days and that picks up more punctures even though I use tougher tyres.

Also I did something to my back working on the Community Allotment yesterday so I'm having trouble moving around- didn't even feel it on the bike this morning.


----------



## biggs682 (7 May 2019)

First commute and miles on the new to me Koga that i picked up yesterday just over 11 miles in total , all went well and relaxing .
Nice weather for it as well could have quite easily turned left instead of right and carried on cycling but hey ho .
Could see plumes of smoke on my return at lunch time and later found that a warehouse at Sywell aerodrome was on fire .


----------



## palinurus (7 May 2019)

Tomorrow not looking promising for me. Wish the Met Office could do a wider grading than just one or two raindrops, can never gauge how bad it's going to be. Maybe like 1, 2... 5 raindrops, then a special category with a whole farking load for those days when it's best to have a touch of flu.

Or the runs, perhaps. No-one ever questions that one.


----------



## aferris2 (7 May 2019)

palinurus said:


> Tomorrow not looking promising for me. Wish the Met Office could do a wider grading than just one or two raindrops, can never gauge how bad it's going to be. Maybe like 1, 2... 5 raindrops, then a special category with a whole farking load for those days when it's best to have a touch of flu.
> 
> Or the runs, perhaps. No-one ever questions that one.



I always use the forecast map:


Then scroll through the day to see when you are likely to get wet. Blue can usually be ignored. Yellow and above indicates a bit of a soaking. When I used to commute, I also used NetWeather before starting out to see what the real situation was.


----------



## palinurus (8 May 2019)

palinurus said:


> View attachment 465597
> 
> 
> Tomorrow not looking promising for me. Wish the Met Office could do a wider grading than just one or two raindrops, can never gauge how bad it's going to be. Maybe like 1, 2... 5 raindrops, then a special category with a whole farking load for those days when it's best to have a touch of flu.
> ...



Wasn't so bad. Three raindrops on my new 7-point scale. Socks didn't even get wet. Gloves soggy but not wringing wet (I will use this as a specific description on my scale)

Remembered I like the rain in some way, smell reminds me of Wales


----------



## dhd.evans (8 May 2019)

Full disclosure: i was hovering on my brakes at this corner anyway:



LBS will see the bike today, recommend repairs. I reckon it's only my bar tape but we'll see. My body is slightly bruised but i'll live.


----------



## rugby bloke (8 May 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> Full disclosure: i was hovering on my brakes at this corner anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> LBS will see the bike today, recommend repairs. I reckon it's only my bar tape but we'll see. My body is slightly bruised but i'll live.



Let's hope its only bruising .. stay safe out there. I guess it was a case of SMIDSY ?


----------



## dhd.evans (8 May 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> Let's hope its only bruising .. stay safe out there. I guess it was a case of SMIDSY ?



Road rash too  Heyho. We live and learn, he was shaken up. I was just, y'know, mad. Claims of SMIDSY were mitigated by "you came flying round that corner" as if somehow I should have allowed him to go across me...


----------



## Arjimlad (8 May 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> Road rash too  Heyho. We live and learn, he was shaken up. I was just, y'know, mad. Claims of SMIDSY were mitigated by "you came flying round that corner" as if somehow I should have allowed him to go across me...



Not exactly flying, apart from when you parted company with the bike. Hope you heal well. He had loads of time to see you and wait, if only he'd been looking. At least he apologised & was concerned for your wellbeing afterwards.


----------



## Arjimlad (8 May 2019)

Soft refreshing rain this morning, with a high idiot quotient, unfortunately.
Stay frosty !


----------



## ianrauk (8 May 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> Road rash too  Heyho. We live and learn, he was shaken up. I was just, y'know, mad. Claims of SMIDSY were mitigated by "you came flying round that corner" as if somehow I should have allowed him to go across me...




Sorry to hear this. Don't let him blame you for the incident. If you were 100% in the right then stick to your guns. I hope you got his insurance details so you can claim for bike repairs and damaged clothing.


----------



## C R (8 May 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> Road rash too  Heyho. We live and learn, he was shaken up. I was just, y'know, mad. Claims of SMIDSY were mitigated by "you came flying round that corner" as if somehow I should have allowed him to go across me...


There is no mitigation he can claim, he cut across you, it is his fault. GWS


----------



## ianrauk (8 May 2019)

It started of as drizzle and by the time I got to work an hour later it was full on heavy rain. Thankfully it wasn't cold. As it had been raining all night the roads were mainly full on flooded lakes in parts with a lot of white foam.

So rainy commute scores on the doors

Rainy commute # 13 for the year
Same period 2017 7 rainy commutes (31 over all)
Same period 2018 30 rainy commute (53 over all)


----------



## icowden (8 May 2019)

aferris2 said:


> I always use the forecast map:
> Then scroll through the day to see when you are likely to get wet. Blue can usually be ignored. Yellow and above indicates a bit of a soaking. When I used to commute, I also used NetWeather before starting out to see what the real situation was.



DarkSky is quite useful when you are getting ready to go out - quite precise forecasting for the next hour and reasonably precise forecasting for the rest of the day. i'm a fan anyway.


----------



## Clanghead (8 May 2019)

Drive Like a Twat Day on this evening's commute home, including 3 very close and fast passes within the last 60 seconds of getting home.


----------



## rugby bloke (9 May 2019)

The weather was not as bad as I was expecting it to be on the Northants link, in fact by the time i got to the station I was starting to boil in the bag in my jacket. Highlight of the ride - seeing a badger, alive and well crossing the road ahead of me.
By the time I reached London the sun was out, making for a pleasant dash across town, the only frustration being getting caught at every red light on the way.


----------



## Arjimlad (9 May 2019)

School spanner syndrome strikes again.

"_I'll take off those overshoes_" thinks I as I put the shoes on at home, "_it's not due to rain until later_" ....

Office radiator is now adorned with gloves, socks, hat and shoes !


----------



## ianrauk (9 May 2019)

Beautiful warm, sunny morning for the commute. Only thing that let the side down was the amount of traffic. Far too much.


----------



## biggs682 (9 May 2019)

Second day of commuting on the Koga and managed a total of 21 miles including a pre work 11 mile ride that included three adjustment stops as i went round .

No issues to report thankfully and i even stayed dry


----------



## palinurus (9 May 2019)

Cheeky scooter pedalling guy.


----------



## hennbell (9 May 2019)

Beautiful weather here, so warm that I saw my first splatted grass snake of the year.
The grass snake is cold blooded and like to "sunbath" on the asphalt of the roads, this occurs when it is cool but sunny. Unfortunately the snake is not so good at slithering out of the way of vehicles.


----------



## rugby bloke (10 May 2019)

Had my first run in with a driver yesterday. At a roundabout he tried to put his car into a space there did not exist. Strangely enough, considering he was in such a rush to get somewhere important, he then had plenty of time to slow down and verbally assault me for the next half mile. Utter knobber. 
Other than that 2 pleasant rides, albeit a little soggy by the end. The highlight was a massive crane opposite St Pancras station. It meant having to walk the bike on the pavement as the road was closed but my inner 4 year old did not care !


----------



## Arjimlad (10 May 2019)

palinurus said:


> Cheeky scooter pedalling guy.




Nice to see someone retaining a GSOH on our roads !


----------



## Arjimlad (10 May 2019)

Felt sorry for this e-bike rider, forced to brake to avoid collision with MGIF impatient BMW driver today.


----------



## Arjimlad (13 May 2019)

BMW pulled out on me as I was riding down the A38 this morning. Later at the lights, when I asked him not to do it again, he said I was going too fast.

I was doing about 25mph in a 40 limit.

He then said that it was a difficult road to pull out on to. That annoyed me a bit as there was next to nothing behind me at the time. Hope he will wait in future.

But, oh what a beautiful morning to be riding a bike to work !


----------



## Sixmile (13 May 2019)

Headwind against me all the way in but that only means one thing... hopefully.

On the way into the city i was passed by a tractor with a massive trailer on the back. The tractor must've been going between 25 - 30mph. A junction or so later, I went past him at the lights and off he sped again. I'm not sure where it was going as there are no fields for miles. A couple of lights later I caught it again, then at the next set of major lights the tractor just sped through the red light and I never seen it again. 1 - Why was the tractor heading to the city centre and 2 - If that tractor hit anything or anyone through that red light it would've been carnage but listen up, it's only bicycles going through reds that pose any danger remember!


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2019)

Was it a muck spreader on the back, and was he headed for the town hall?


----------



## Sixmile (14 May 2019)

After a wee day off yesterday, the kids were back at school today. Of course they slept in, but I'd the bikes ready to make the most of this weeks weather. My eldest, who was my 80 mile tandem stoker at the weekend, rode like she'd never steered her own bike before. At a few points she was really wobbly, it wasn't like her at all. I definitely think the tandem experience has spoilt her. We'd a mile or so of busy 30mph road before dropping onto the shared path for another 2 miles to school. It was fantastic to see the school bike rack overflowing. After unclipping helmets and sending the girls on their way, I'd 12 miles to work on the fat bike in glorious sunshine. The traffic was pretty light but I came across more motorists on their phone than usual, meaning the 110db airhorn got a few toots.


----------



## dhd.evans (14 May 2019)

Holy forking shirtballs; it's 18c out.

Got me 10mi at lunch doing some climbing shenanigans!


----------



## ianrauk (14 May 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> Holy forking shirtballs; it's 18c out.
> 
> Got me 10mi at lunch doing some climbing shenanigans!



It was absolutely glorious & warm down her in South East Londinium for the commute this morning. Summer has finally arrived...


----------



## Jenkins (14 May 2019)

Yeah, but get anywhere near the coast such as where I am and you can take a few °C off the temperature and add a few MPH to the wind speed as it comes in off the North Sea (although it was still a lovely ride in this afternoon thanks to the sunshine).


----------



## rugby bloke (15 May 2019)

My front tyre had held pressure over night thankfully so no early morning dramas. Lovely ride on both legs of the commute this morning. A bit sharp at 6am so a good excuse to test out my new Endura light jacket, that will be now be thrown into the bag ready for the Spain trip. I was feeling really strong on the ride but Strava begged to differ. The usual dash through London, nothing of any particular note to report on either leg !


----------



## Twizit (15 May 2019)

ianrauk said:


> It was absolutely glorious & warm down her in South East Londinium for the commute this morning. Summer has finally arrived...


Definitely glorious but it certainly wasn't warm at 6am coming in from the SW - about 5 degrees first thing. Not complaining mind you - a lot warmer on the way home and a bit of sunshine does wonders for the soul after getting through winter


----------



## ianrauk (15 May 2019)

Twizit said:


> Definitely glorious but it certainly wasn't warm at 6am coming in from the SW - about 5 degrees first thing. Not complaining mind you - a lot warmer on the way home and a bit of sunshine does wonders for the soul after getting through winter




It was actually a little bit chillier this morning. But still ok for ss shirt. Just had to work at it a little harder at the beginning of the ride 
You have to love cycling in the sunshine, it's what it's all about. The sunshine also brings out the fair weather cyclists in my part of SE Londinium. Good to see more on the road at last,


----------



## biggs682 (15 May 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> A bit sharp at 6am so a good excuse to test out my new Endura light jacket, that will be now be thrown into the bag ready for the Spain trip.



It was sharper at 5.30 am when i was at Sywell Reservoir looking at the mist just floating across the water , but it really is the best time of the day for riding


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 May 2019)

After a couple of months of thinking the gear cable was ready to snap, today I was proved correct . Luckily I'd finishing do the hills at dinner time and had a flat ride back to work.

Coming home was a bit harder


----------



## John_S (15 May 2019)

At the moment in the evening on the ride home from work it seems like there is currently an explosion of insects flying in the air. I'm getting hit by so many of them it's like being pebble dashed and inevitably you end up chewing on a few of the flying things as well.

Tonight on the way home just as I was at the base of a hill and unusually large unidentified flying insect flew into my mouth and hit me right at the back of the throat making me cough and splutter and lose all of my momentum at the bottom of the clim which was really annoying.

Still I'm swallowing so many insects on the way home at the moment I'd never have any need for any fancy sports company protein gels/bars or anything like that.

I suppose that perhaps I should just close my mouth and breath through my nose but I've got a stinking cold right now and can't really breath through my nose and so I don't really have any option but to have my bought open. Maybe I need some kind of face mask/filter to wear on my face but maybe that might end up looking a bit Hannibal Lecter and scare everyone else that I see on my commute.


----------



## ianrauk (16 May 2019)

John_S said:


> At the moment in the evening on the ride home from work it seems like there is currently an explosion of insects flying in the air.



I did an Audax last Sunday down in deepest darkest Kentishire in the Garden Of Englandshire.. and jeez.. the amount of flying things in the air. By the time I got home I wasn't hungry and when I took my top off a good few fell onto the floor. Buggerers.


----------



## icowden (17 May 2019)

We all know about the days when the legs lack any enthusiasm for pedaling. Yesterday though on that lovely sunny morning, my legs felt supercharged. Got to the station in 8 minutes (usually takes me 12-15 minutes, 20 when the legs are in a bad mood). Anyone else get supercharged?

Even coming home, they were in a good mood - although I did encounter the flying insects near the meadow / pond. Remembered to shut my mouth though.


----------



## dhd.evans (17 May 2019)

Lazy flats today to rest my legs for Sunday. Nice weather for it.


----------



## Bazzer (20 May 2019)

Fog, dense in places, at dawn for the first 12 miles or so and still idiots driving with no lights.


----------



## Zanelad (20 May 2019)

A great ride into the office this morning. Every traffic light was in my favour, every junction clear. 40 minutes without the need to stop or unclip, heaven.

Sat at work with a cup of tea and an enormous sense of well-being (to quote Phil Daniels).


----------



## Arjimlad (20 May 2019)

Walked Daughter to school then rode the short route in, chiefly using my left leg for power as I've sprained my right hip doing machete bushwhacking for 2 hours on Saturday.

A lovely sunny ride to work !


----------



## dhd.evans (21 May 2019)

Rested my legs yesterday after Etape Caledonia and took lazy recovery flats this morning. Decent.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 May 2019)

I think I might have gone a little far at dinner time


----------



## Arjimlad (21 May 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I think I might have gone a little far at dinner time
> 
> View attachment 467466



Leeds to La Paz in a Lunchtime??


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 May 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Leeds to La Paz in a Lunchtime??



Leicester to somewhere in the middle of Canada.

Strava auto fixed it


----------



## Hicky (22 May 2019)

Matey boy in a 66plate big Merc calmly waited behind me whilst I filtered in the right hand lane up to a junction, as I got closer and moved left into the slow moving traffic he floors in and forces his way into the lane through the junction very dangerously.....police sirens almost immediately from the side road...karma.


----------



## Arjimlad (22 May 2019)

On the way home yesterday I caught a driver using her handheld mobile phone whilst moving, so that's been reported. Had a nasty close pass off a granny in an older Astra this morning. They're all out & about but didn't stop me enjoying the beautiful sunshine !


----------



## biggs682 (22 May 2019)

Had another day on the Koga trying to sort the set up ready for some weekend miles , think we are finally getting there 

Bl@@dy walkers wearing earphones are crazily dangerous when using cycle paths


----------



## Jenkins (22 May 2019)

Still a bit chilly setting out at 6am, but pleasanly warm & sunny by finishing time. Celebrated the first day without a northerly or easterly breeze for some time with an extended 25 mile trip to Ipswich & back as part of the commute home.


----------



## Johnno260 (23 May 2019)

Only a partial commute as the traffic in Tunbridge Wells is a joke at the moment, I was only almost knocked off twice which is good for this place, and I got insulted by an off duty nurse at the bakery for being nuisance on the road, "you should all stick to a park or track" I was told in rather colourful language, I said thanks for stereotyping me with your in-correction assumptions but I just want a sandwich


----------



## roubaixtuesday (23 May 2019)

Extended commute home through the hills interrupted by a snapped rear gear cable  only to be pleasantly surprised that I had actually acted on my resolution to stick a spare in the saddle bag the last time that happened, back up and running in 10 minutes . Wasn't looking forward to getting home on a 34/11 gear...

Even remembered to replace with a new one on my return too, and put a brake cable in as well - that's bound to go next.


----------



## Jenkins (23 May 2019)

Coming in this morning, someone pulled out of their driveway on my right without looking left to check the road was clear. A couple of taps with my knuckles on the passenger door reminded the driver that there were other road users to be considered.


----------



## dhd.evans (23 May 2019)

Slapped on my Askiums on Tuesday as my regular riding wheels (Ksyriums are shelved until my next sportive!) but neglected to do proper setup. 

Squeaky brake rubbing noises when out of the saddle or, in any case, putting any oomph through them. Straight to my local mechanic with it as there are loose spokes on the back wheel i noticed.


----------



## biggs682 (24 May 2019)

Commuted yesterday and today on the Vitus trying to sort out a couple of niggles before doing any longer rides on it , been great weather the last couple of days for cycling lets hope it continues for a while


----------



## AndreaJ (29 May 2019)

Extra day commuting on my bike due to school holidays, bit cool and breezy though. Coming in to Wem I joined the end of a long queue of traffic which I thought was a bit odd because it’s only a small market town although there are temporary traffic lights on the High street , turns out the 3 way lights are all stuck on red! Luckily I was in the queue which cracked first and went through, judging by the amount of traffic in the queue I passed they had been stuck for a while. One of those days when you are glad to be on a bike as I could have turned round or walked through instead of sitting there all morning.


----------



## Sixmile (30 May 2019)

I'd a totally impromptu, unplanned bike commute this morning.

My car wouldn't start last night, everything pointed towards a flat battery. I took the battery out overnight and had it on charge in the garage. Put it back in this morning but no, car still wouldn't start. It was 7:30am, my wife was away in our other car, I had 2 girls to get ready and 3 miles to school. Added to that, the rain had come on pretty hard. The latter had kinda ruled out my eldest riding to school (plus issues with the bike & granny's pick up later..). Thank goodness for the double trailer. My soon to be 7yo is too big for it now but still fits, so in they got with school bags in the boot and I pulled the waterproof cover down, hooked it to the 'weighty' fat bike (the only bike that I have suitable to pull it at present) and off to school we went. By the time we got there, i was sufficiently drenched, the trailer looked like it'd been pulled through a forest but vola, the kids jumped out clean and dry and off through the doors they went. I then had to drop the trailer to a relations in the town before another 12 miles wet riding, into a headwind to scrape into work just before 10am. Tough morning, tough conditions but bike to the rescue!


----------



## MrGrumpy (31 May 2019)

Car today, been soaked through 2 days on the bounce and did not fancy a third day !!


----------



## rivers (31 May 2019)

Finally broke an hour to work today. I've been hovering around the 1:01-1:05 mark for a while now, and finally eeked it under the hour mark to 59:55 according to strava (59:17 according to the wahoo) over 15.8 miles.


----------



## dhd.evans (31 May 2019)

Ordinary commute, close-passed by a bus who managed to clip me. Drove off too. Caught up, tube denied it, pointed to camera - suddenly changed tune.


----------



## rugby bloke (31 May 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> Ordinary commute, close-passed by a bus who managed to clip me. Drove off too. Caught up, tube denied it, pointed to camera - suddenly changed tune.


Nasty, I hope you are ok.


----------



## Sixmile (31 May 2019)

Second morning without a car to call on (hopefully I'll get a new battery in the morning). Thankfully the grandparents were able to take the kids to school allowing me a full commute to work, albeit against the wind with a decent amount of rainfall.


----------



## k_green (31 May 2019)

rivers said:


> Finally broke an hour to work today. I've been hovering around the 1:01-1:05 mark for a while now, and finally eeked it under the hour mark to 59:55 according to strava (59:17 according to the wahoo) over 15.8 miles.


congrats! very satisfying


----------



## Zanelad (31 May 2019)

I enjoyed the strong tailwind on the way home yesterday and again today. I reckon it shaved around 3 minutes of my 40 minute commute yesterday. I was putting in some effort, it must be said. Took it easier today but still saved some time. 

What was noticeable was that the outward journey consumed 13% of the battery, yet the homeward trip took only 6%.


----------



## Arjimlad (31 May 2019)

I've reported 39 drivers to Avon & Somerset police, using camera footage since 22.11.18. Chiefly for close passes or mobile phone abuse. Just over 1/week. Only 4 were no further action, 7 received a notice of intended prosecution, and 28 received advisory/warning letters. So that's 35 drivers who've been contacted by the Police about their dodgy driving.

Hopefully a proportion of those will up their game somewhat for the benefit of everyone else !


----------



## Bazzer (3 Jun 2019)

Odd behaviour from the driver of an Astra this morning on a roundabout I always take the lane on because drivers who signal on it are a rarity. He drove behind me revving his engine and then began hammering his horn, until I cleared the roundabout and resumed my normal road position. 
If he had wanted to add delay to his destination arrival time, I would have thought it easier to have parked up for a short while.


----------



## icowden (4 Jun 2019)

I had odd behaviour from a black cabbie last night. Decided to overtake me with a close pass whilst cornering, then try to overtake the cyclist in front, forcing him off the road. Both maneuvers were pointless as we was drawing to a set of traffic lights.

Have reported to the Met to see if it goes anywhere. Happily the GoPro recorded it all.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jun 2019)

icowden said:


> I had odd behaviour from a black cabbie last night. Decided to overtake me with a close pass whilst cornering, then try to overtake the cyclist in front, forcing him off the road. Both maneuvers were pointless as we was drawing to a set of traffic lights.
> 
> Have reported to the Met to see if it goes anywhere. Happily the GoPro recorded it all.




London black cabbies are a law unto themselves.


----------



## Poacher (4 Jun 2019)

icowden said:


> I had odd behaviour from a black cabbie last night. Decided to overtake me with a close pass whilst cornering, then try to overtake the cyclist in front, forcing him off the road. Both maneuvers were pointless as we was drawing to a set of traffic lights.
> 
> Have reported to the Met to see if it goes anywhere. Happily the GoPro recorded it all.


Maybe he didn't see you. In which case it's your fault....


icowden said:


> I'll say it again if you like. If cyclists are not seen it's their own fault.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (4 Jun 2019)

I say, a tad moist tonight, by Jove!


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jun 2019)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I say, a tad moist tonight, by Jove!


Indeedy...mucky stuff


----------



## Jenkins (4 Jun 2019)

First wet one for a while here as well.


----------



## AndreaJ (4 Jun 2019)

I finished at lunchtime today and got soaked as well.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jun 2019)

I left work in the rain. 1 minute down the road it stopped. Lots of standing water though so another mucky ride.


----------



## Bazzer (5 Jun 2019)

A wet ride home last. Started with drizzle and by the end it was heavy drops.
I had a scary few seconds his morning. Cycling through Salford and I could hear a horrendous banging and scraping coming from behind me and getting louder by the second. Some traffic lights just ahead of me were on red and as I slowed down an aggregate lorry drew up beside me. The noise was the front end of the near side impact bars detached from the lorry and gouging into the road.
Having spoken to the driver about the vehicle defect I left him to it, but I can't think what planet he was on ignoring the racket as I could hear it from some distance away.


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Jun 2019)

Slightly unusual for the commute thread. My commute is 20km each way and I leave home at 3.30am. I am taking part in the Transcontinental Race this year and have found the commute very useful for all sorts of practices during the winter. 
It is shocking how much time you can lose just by getting in and out of bed. Especially when you tot up the accumulated time over 16 days. 
Yesterday was sleeping practice. I was rubbish. I must try harder


----------



## dhd.evans (5 Jun 2019)

Wet and windy; did some little climbs on the way in but thoroughly soaked through.


----------



## Johnno260 (5 Jun 2019)

I have been doing a partial commute for a while now especially as the traffic in T Wells is a joke most days, last night the traffic was stacked everywhere, I filtered through the worst safely and my work colleagues went postal this morning! said cyclists wonder why we have a bad name etc, I replied saying it was safe to filter and they had no issue with the motorcyclists and scooters, their reply well they have engines...... that's logic for you?


----------



## C R (5 Jun 2019)

Johnno260 said:


> I have been doing a partial commute for a while now especially as the traffic in T Wells is a joke most days, last night the traffic was stacked everywhere, I filtered through the worst safely and my work colleagues went postal this morning! said cyclists wonder why we have a bad name etc, I replied saying it was safe to filter and they had no issue with the motorcyclists and scooters, their reply well they have engines...... that's logic for you?


 sounds like the Homer Simpson school of rhetoric.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jun 2019)

Johnno260 said:


> I have been doing a partial commute for a while now especially as the traffic in T Wells is a joke most days, last night the traffic was stacked everywhere, I filtered through the worst safely and my work colleagues went postal this morning! said cyclists wonder why we have a bad name etc, I replied saying it was safe to filter and they had no issue with the motorcyclists and scooters, their reply well they have engines...... that's logic for you?




people like that are best ignored. They are just getting fat and angry in their metal boxes not going anywhere.


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Jun 2019)

Good deed for the day - informing a van driver his brake lights were not working properly, which was well received as the MOT is due next week.

Also, had a refreshing unprompted and sincere apology for a close pass this morning.

I had to adjust my commute to deliver dog mixer biscuits to my son who is 16 today, and who is fishing on his birthday (although he is meant to be on "study leave") !


----------



## Johnno260 (5 Jun 2019)

I said they should thank me, I'm not adding to bad air quality and if more people parked & cycled like I do the roads would have less traffic.


----------



## DCBassman (5 Jun 2019)

Johnno260 said:


> their reply well they have engines......


Erm, what?


----------



## icowden (5 Jun 2019)

Poacher said:


> Maybe he didn't see you. In which case it's your fault....



I have a fluorescent rucksack, a shiny white cycling helmet and it was broad daylight (if it hadn't been my lights would have been on - Volt400s). If he hadn't seen me he would have knocked me off my bike and not gone round me. Can we quit petty insults now, it's not really adding to the discussion unless you can do better with your logic?


----------



## Poacher (5 Jun 2019)

icowden said:


> I have a fluorescent rucksack, a shiny white cycling helmet and it was broad daylight (if it hadn't been my lights would have been on - Volt400s). If he hadn't seen me he would have knocked me off my bike and not gone round me. Can we quit petty insults now, it's not really adding to the discussion unless you can do better with your logic?


No insult was intended, petty or otherwise, and I'm reasonably certain none was present in my post, merely an opportunity for you to consider what it's like to be subjected to unwarranted victim blaming. If you feel insulted, *please *report my post(s) to the moderators so that they can take appropriate action against me.

As for logic, having read your contributions to the "Organ donors in motion" thread, I don't feel any particular need to take lessons.


----------



## rugby bloke (6 Jun 2019)

Back on the commute after the Spanish adventure, a week working from home and a business jaunt to Zurich. Jumped on the bike and something did not feel right, Stopped after a few miles to check the seat post, the lock had come loose and it was working its way back into the frame. As I had a train to catch I did not want to start fetteling so I pushed on. Actually reached the station in good time so had plenty of time to adjust and tighten the seat post. 
The ride through London was interesting, was almost taken out by an idiot on a bike who rode across my path without looking and then proceeded to jump a succession of red lights. Then had a woman walk out into the the cycle lane in front of me, again without looking, thank goodness for disc brakes ... Got to the junction of Grey's Inn Road and Holborn and noticed a whole building had been demolished since I was last in town. Things certainly change quickly in that there London !


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jun 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> Got to the junction of Grey's Inn Road and Holborn and noticed a whole building had been demolished since I was last in town. Things certainly change quickly in that there London !



Things move a lot slower up in Poshshire that's for sure


----------



## pjd57 (6 Jun 2019)

I've been volunteering at Glasgow Green , with Free Wheel North.
They have a wide variety of bikes, trikes, side by sides etc to make cycling accessable .

7 miles there , 7 home. Usually once or twice a week.

Today when it got quiet I put some air in my tyres.
Half an hour later as I'm leaving..... puncture.
Only the front, and somewhere with pumps, patches and a mechanic on hand just in case.

If I had to pick a good place for it to happen..


----------



## roubaixtuesday (7 Jun 2019)

Cheeky extra 30 mile detour incl 1500m climbing on way home last night. Legs just the tiniest bit tired on way in this morning...


----------



## dhd.evans (7 Jun 2019)

Fun on the way home last night


----------



## Sixmile (7 Jun 2019)

Gotta love fat bike Fridays.

Eldest (6 y.o.) rode to school, youngest (5 y.o.) jumped on the rear seat for the 3 miles to school in glorious sunshine, before I headed 13 miles onto work. I haven't been on the bike since Monday due to it just lashing here all week, so I felt pretty fresh with a few days rest on the legs. It's so good to see that big yellow thing in the sky again.


----------



## icowden (7 Jun 2019)

yes - we've had it on loan for the last week dahn sarf in Surrey / London. Today however it's a bit dreich with rain, rain and a bit more rain.
Still - as long as you give it back tomorrow we'll be OK.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Jun 2019)

Bad news - Chilly & breezy on the way in.
Good news - Last day of nine consecutive at work
Bad news - Very windy & wet early afternoon. Cr*p rostering by management meant that I ended up doing an extra hour due to a lack of cover
Good news - Cr*p rostering by management meant that I ended up doing an extra hour, but by the time I left work the rain had stopped and the wind had dropped.


----------



## gaijintendo (10 Jun 2019)

First day commuting to my relocated desk.
12.4 miles a day becomes... 24.8 miles per day.

Conditions were excellent, and the cycle in was a shade over 50 mins after finding the shed keys etc.

Happy so far, let's see if I can stay awake until the kids are in bed.

Update: took ten minutes longer to get back, I expected to get a boost once I passed my old office, but my legs were having none of it.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jun 2019)

As the weather lady on the tellyboxthingy said lastnight, today's commute was a rather wet one. Not very heavy rain or cold so that was a little bonus I suppose. But wet never the less.

So, rainy commute #16 for the year to date.
2018 31 in the same period of time, 53 over all.


----------



## Johnno260 (10 Jun 2019)

Well I need a helmet cam to make money as I see too many things like this! 

Today's wally of the commute, I was waiting at some traffic lights and the lights were green, some lady ran between parked cars and into the side of a car turning right, she bounced off and sat on the floor and started raging at the driver, she did walk off, and I gave my number to the driver in case he needed a witness for anything, some peoples stupidity still astounds me.


----------



## rugby bloke (10 Jun 2019)

Mildly moist commute through the Northants leg, for some reason the roads were very quite. Proper raining by the time I reached old London time, by contrast very heavy traffic so lots of filtering and sprinting to fit through gaps. No emergency braking required so I've not yet had to test my disc brakes out in the rain. Cycling kit now hopefully drying in the changing room, ready to get soaked on the return leg ...


----------



## Arjimlad (10 Jun 2019)

Nearly clipped by this fast close pass today as he cut in - duly reported and the Police will be sending a warning/advisory letter.


----------



## rugby bloke (11 Jun 2019)

As I predicted it was properly wet last night. I thought I had got away with it on the London leg as the rain had eased off. A different story when I got off the train at Wellingborough ... wind, horizontal rain etc I am not sure I'm ready for winter commuting yet. The only benefit was a 15 mph tail wind which helped push me home in a decent time. The bike is going to need some tlc tonight.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jun 2019)

Last nights commute! Well I can only describe it as biblical. The rain was so very heavy. Completely bonkers. I could only laugh at myself cycling home in what was more akin to a tropical monsoon. At times I couldn't even see the rain was so heavy. But it wasn't cold and a stiff southerly made for a fairly raid, completely drowned rat arsed ride home. Bloody good fun though.

This morning was a completely different picture. Bright sunny day..Better make the most of it as it's looking wet gain for tomorrow and Thursday.
However, after so much rain there was a lot of flooding so traffic in my part of SE Londinium was at a standstill in places.

With last nights wet ride
Rainy commute # 17 for the year to date.
Last year for the same period 31 wet ones.


----------



## rivers (11 Jun 2019)

Absolutely pissing it down this morning. And I had to take the summer bike in as we have Dr. Bike in today, and I had booked it in last week for a final check over before Chase the Sun. But, the mechanic was actually excited to be working on a nice bike that's well taken care of as opposed to most of the other bikes in for a tune-up.


----------



## Sixmile (11 Jun 2019)

On the contrary, my last two commutes have been dry and pleasant. I felt as fit as a flea yesterday on the way in only to realise that I'd a 12mph wind with me all the way, which then I rode into all the way home. I'd a kind motorist shout obscenitys at me at a mini roundabout although I'd totally no interaction with him or his precious vehicle. This morning was another pleasant ride in, i felt fit as a flea..


----------



## Bazzer (11 Jun 2019)

Caned it on the way home last night, assisted for a change by a following wind, as I could see the sky blackening and at various times what appeared to be rain pouring down some miles from my location. Arrived home dry on the outside, sweaty on the inside and within half an hour sunshine. 
Hammering it down this morning at my usual departure time, so delayed for a few minutes and bike, train, bike.


----------



## Bazzer (11 Jun 2019)

Horrible close pass on the way home tonight. Traffic in central Manchester managed to give me room so why can't some tw@t on a much quieter road from the railway station!  Hopefully Cheshire police see it my way.


----------



## Bazzer (11 Jun 2019)

Horrible close pass on the way home tonight. Traffic in central Manchester managed to give me room so why can't some tw@t on a much quieter road from the railway station!  Hopefully Cheshire police see it my way.


----------



## rivers (11 Jun 2019)

Bazzer said:


> Horrible close pass on the way home tonight. Traffic in central Manchester managed to give me room so why can't some tw@t on a much quieter road from the railway station!  Hopefully Cheshire police see it my way.



Loads of idiots on the road today it seems. I had several close passes on my way home.
In other news, bike received a clean bill of health, nothing loose or wobbly (as suspected), and everything in good nick. Front mech was adjusted ever so slightly, so all should be well for next week. Stopped in Halfords on the way home to get some new cleats as my left cleat is a bit worn, and engaging/disengaging is a bit harder work than I would like on a 205 mile ride


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jun 2019)

I thought I would get away with a nice dry ride home yesterday evening. How wrong I was. Well it was nice and dry for at least 2/3rd of it. Got to about 5 miles from home when the heaven's decided to let go with the rain with a vengeance. An almighty cloudburst ensued and ended up with a right old soggy bottom.
Was there any point spending half an hour during the day cleaning and re-lubing the bike? 

This mornings ride in was fair and mild. But it's looking like it may be another wet one with more heavy showers forecast.

So scores on the doors
Rainy commute #18 for the year
Same period last year, 31 rainy commutes.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jun 2019)

Brakes working today after replacing pads earlier so that makes my commute a lot safer for all involved 
oh and it wasn't raining either


----------



## Dec66 (12 Jun 2019)

Anyone know why Southwark Bridge Road is closed at the junction with Borough Road, by the railway bridge?

Was closed on my way home last night and my way in today, with police tape (and police officers in attendance).


----------



## Bazzer (12 Jun 2019)

Quite a pleasant ride home today. Dry, with a gentle breeze largely behind me, no nobbers and broke into my emergency stash of jelly beans, not because I needed to, but because I wanted to.
Bonus was getting home and opening an email from Cheshire police confirming action is to be taken against yesterday's close passer.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jun 2019)

Dec66 said:


> Anyone know why Southwark Bridge Road is closed at the junction with Borough Road, by the railway bridge?
> 
> Was closed on my way home last night and my way in today, with police tape (and police officers in attendance).


Apparently it was bits falling off the bridge.


----------



## Dec66 (12 Jun 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Apparently it was bits falling off the bridge.


Ah, that explains the cherry picker under it this morning then... Cheers


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jun 2019)

Yet another commute home with torrential rain. It was just ridiculous. I was stopped at a light and I just had to laugh at myself and the situation. I think stair rods is the expression. Who in their right mind likes cycling in such extreme weather? Well I suppose I do. It would be a different situation though if it wasn't warm (ish) summer rain.

mirroring the last three days. The mornings commute has been dry, but more rain forecast later.

So.
Rainy commute #19 for the year to date
Last year, 31 in the same period, 53 over all for 2018.


----------



## Dec66 (13 Jun 2019)

It was gently raining as I left work yesterday. Within 5 minutes it was tipping it down, and soft ollies here was in regular gear, not even a rainjacket.

The only concession I'd made to the rain was putting my Sealskinz "waterproof" socks on. They are still drying out this morning.

I've put a poncho in my panniers today, so I can get alliteratively soaked in the way home tonight.


----------



## AndreaJ (13 Jun 2019)

Still raining in Shropshire and not too warm for summer. Had to take 3rd choice route today as normal lane is closed for surface dressing  and route 2 will be flooded. Got to work soaking wet luckily bosses wife who also works here likes the heating on most of the year so stuff should dry nicely for ride home.


----------



## Starchivore (13 Jun 2019)

Had a little discussion on the wet way home yesterday- was tired and hungry after work and 5-a-side but handled it okay- I had a defensive position to keep near the middle of the lane because there were bollards in the middle of the road (for one of those crossing islands). Got a nice toot from the car behind, who then over took and then slowed, wound down the window and took issue with me. 

Quite an interesting one because he didn't seem properly angry, just frustrated, said I wasn't being reasonable. I explained why I was where I was and acknowledged that it's an awkward part of the road, was quite pleased with the interaction because although it had no conclusion as such, I think by not shouting at him I've hopefully helped him see things from a cyclist's perspective. Or who knows.

I think a lot of the time motorists are just wound up from sitting in their metal cage for so long!


----------



## Starchivore (13 Jun 2019)

Dec66 said:


> It was gently raining as I left work yesterday. Within 5 minutes it was tipping it down, and soft ollies here was in regular gear, not even a rainjacket.
> 
> The only concession I'd made to the rain was putting my Sealskinz "waterproof" socks on. They are still drying out this morning.
> 
> I've put a poncho in my panniers today, so I can get alliteratively soaked in the way home tonight.



I've got Sealskins for running- they do a pretty good job but if there's enough water it still finds a way in eventually!


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jun 2019)

Starchivore said:


> I've got Sealskins for running- they do a pretty good job but if there's enough water it still finds a way in eventually!



This.. however, they do keep yer tootsies nice an warm.
I wear my sealskinz socks even on dry winter days to keep the digits warm. Saves faffing about with over shoes.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jun 2019)

Finally, an evening commute this week in the dry. Made for a pleasant ride home. This mornings commute looked like it was going to be a wet one but it decided to stay dry... well apart from a couple of minutes of fine drizzle. Let's call it a dry one anyway.

On my way home last night I was undertaking a row of backed up slowly moving traffic (I was in a cycle lane), I noticed that everytime I started to pass a certain car. (don't recollect the make) A little light came on in their nearside wing mirror to indicate I was there and passing. Never seen this before and thought it was quite clever.

Some sort of protest going on in SE Londinium this morning. Lot's of what looks like climate change protesters blocking some major junctions in the area. Causing a right old mess with the traffic.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jun 2019)

Another damp undertyre commute this morning , then it looks like someone has tried driving up one section of a shared cyclepath and spread half the verge and undergrowth along it for about half a mile


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Jun 2019)

Get back on your bike, said my wife, after I drove to work (for good reasons) on Tuesday & Wednesday.

So, yesterday was a trifle damp morning and evening. I spotted this poor mobile phone addict in slow-moving traffic & to my surprise the police want to send a Notice of Intended Prosecution. The traffic behind her was very slow-moving indeed too, because she completely failed to keep up with the vehicles in front of her, such was her attention to the phone.

Today I popped off to a breakfast meeting (chiefly dry) then off to the office (very wet) !

The rain certainly thins out the number of cyclists on the road.


----------



## Johnno260 (14 Jun 2019)

Got ranted at for going into a primary position on a blind corner to stop someone overtaking, I could hear on coming traffic. 

It didn’t help when I tried to explain my actions at the red lights, work colleague behind the ranting muppet said I was stupid for coming further into the road as well.


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Jun 2019)

Johnno260 said:


> Got ranted at for going into a primary position on a blind corner to stop someone overtaking, I could hear on coming traffic.
> 
> It didn’t help when I tried to explain my actions at the red lights, work colleague behind the ranting muppet said I was stupid for coming further into the road as well.



Makes you wonder whether these people ever passed a driving test !


----------



## 13 rider (14 Jun 2019)

Full set wet to some degree in every ride this week and working outside it hasn't been a good week


----------



## Johnno260 (14 Jun 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Makes you wonder whether these people ever passed a driving test !



True I even said, you were going to overtake as I heard the car drop down a gear, and I knew it wasn’t safe.

They just assume the cyclist is being difficult.

As for my work mates they love giving me abuse for cycling, any excuse and it’s a day of them on their high horse, when in fact their opinion means nothing as they’re talking complete nonsense.


----------



## Leaway2 (14 Jun 2019)

Aaaaaaaw.


----------



## HarryTheDog (17 Jun 2019)

After not cycling or commuting for nearly 3 months due to having to work form home as no office, then holiday then knackering my back 3 weeks ago lifting paving slabs, today was my first adventure back into commuting to a new office. My office location was now further into the jungle of London, near Tower Bridge. Once I was past Canary Wharf I was into uncharted areas for me. Luckily I spied a swift looking middle aged guy who looked like he knew where he was going and what he was doing . I asked him If I was on the right track for Tower Bridge and he said, "follow me" He was a swift but safe rider and had me delivered to my destination in no time. Cable street etc turned out not to be the stuff of legend and I found it quite tame, no evidence of legions of light jumping shoaling cycle hordes. My guide tells me that's because we were fairly early , later its a nightmare. I felt invigorated and not smashed at all which surprised me. we'll see if I feel so chipper after the commute home. Also I will probably be leaving with the marauding hordes so will be interesting to see how that goes.


----------



## macp (17 Jun 2019)

Yet again my route is water logged and my shoes and socks drying on the rad. The trusty Kona my 2 wheeled landy takes it in its stride.







On the same road found this little chap. A tiny kitten shivering at the side of the road. RSPCA could not attend quickly. Im not leaving him here so tucked him in my panniers and took him to work for a warm up and a drink. He is now safe and sound and being cared for at my local RSPCA cat sanctuary.


----------



## 13 rider (17 Jun 2019)

I didn't get wet today


----------



## dhd.evans (18 Jun 2019)

macp said:


> Yet again my route is water logged and my shoes and socks drying on the rad. The trusty Kona my 2 wheeled landy takes it in its stride.
> 
> View attachment 471224
> 
> ...



Who ever said cyclists aren't sexy was wrong. Look at you, picking up the pussy.


----------



## rugby bloke (18 Jun 2019)

Glad to say, nothing to report on either leg this morning, 2 completely unremarkable rides. The highlight on both being the complete absence on precipitation.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jun 2019)

What a glorious mornings commute. No wind, quite warm and even the traffic behaved. Throw in a bit of SCR and it made for a very nice commute. Joyous.
However.....
It's going to p!ss down later so looking for yet another wet ride home.


----------



## AndreaJ (18 Jun 2019)

No rain or wind here either and it’s almost warm, sure I saw the sun briefly as well.


----------



## dhd.evans (19 Jun 2019)

Absolutely glorious weather today; no wind, much sun and a pleasant ride on all roads.


----------



## MrGrumpy (19 Jun 2019)

Sunny commute last two days, makes a change from the rain up here of late. Anyway been using some new routes in and out, involving gravel/dirt/tarmac tracks aka old railway lines and canal paths. Nice for a change and now only ever riding my CX bike, the good bike is gathering dust ! I think its time I got myself a nice lightweight carbon CX/Gravel frame and nice wheels to match


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Jun 2019)

A nice ride in and after some reflection, I reported a BMW driver who overtook me into the path of a clearly-visible oncoming car. The oncoming car was forced to the kerb. Silly billy !


----------



## hennbell (19 Jun 2019)

Not a fan of riding in the rain 
Given the choice of +8C overcast sky and lots of rain or -15 C and snow ill take the snow. My rain gear is terrible.


----------



## John_S (20 Jun 2019)

I've had a mixed bag of riding in the recent down pours and on somedays I've been lucky in having got away with avoiding the worst of the rain. 

However today was one of those annoying days when after a largely dry day apart from a few brief showers it then changed and about 5 minutes before I left work the rain started to appear again and when I went out to get my bike it was in full on power shower mode and I got completely drenched.

It made me regret having taken the time to give my shoes a thorough clean yesterday evening which I was only doing following all the previous soakings that my shoes had taken. I shouldn't have bothered and just left the shoes dirty until this current run of rain has passed and then given them a decent clean.


----------



## rugby bloke (20 Jun 2019)

Not only was the commute dry but it was also in sunshine ! The morning started badly when I discovered my cycling shoes were still damp after the soaking they received on Tuesday evening. Should really have left them by the Aga to dry but I was in such a foul mood on Tuesday evening that I did not think about it. After this things picked up, two good rides and no unpleasant interactions with any cars.
Cycling away from St Pancras I was overtaken by an ebike, this does not bother me, each to their own but I was surprised to see that the guy was barely peddling at all, I guess he must have had the assist turned up to full.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jun 2019)

Glorious, beautiful, warm, sunny sunshine this morning for the commute.
Not much to report apart from it was a great ride in.


----------



## Arjimlad (20 Jun 2019)




----------



## rivers (20 Jun 2019)

I wasn't going to cycle today as I have Chase the Sun this weekend. But, I couldn't be asked with the buses as the final bus I need to get to work is now on an hourly basis (instead of every 10 minutes), now that the students are gone. And I didn't feel like walking the final mile to work. So I took my bike, deliberately not wearing my HRM monitor as it was going to be "a gentle ride in". Bollocks to that, took 17 seconds off my best time into work, drenched in sweat. Whoops... maybe I should have put the HRM on to keep me in check.


----------



## Arjimlad (20 Jun 2019)

I am surprised to hear that the police are seeking to prosecute yesterday's BMW driver for overtaking me in the face of oncoming traffic.

I have had far worse overtakes where the driver's been sent a warning letter.


----------



## C R (20 Jun 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> I am surprised to hear that the police are seeking to prosecute yesterday's BMW driver for overtaking me in the face of oncoming traffic.
> 
> I have had far worse overtakes where the driver's been sent a warning letter.



Good result. I get at least two of those every evening in the last half mile of my commute. Maybe I should get a camera too.


----------



## rugby bloke (20 Jun 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> I am surprised to hear that the police are seeking to prosecute yesterday's BMW driver for overtaking me in the face of oncoming traffic.
> 
> I have had far worse overtakes where the driver's been sent a warning letter.



I am impressed by your delicate use of language, I tent to be much more industrial in these situations. I guess the presence of the audio feed has a restraining influence !


----------



## Arjimlad (20 Jun 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> I am impressed by your delicate use of language, I tent to be much more industrial in these situations. I guess the presence of the audio feed has a restraining influence !



Thank you - yes I think that knowing it might be used in court helps.

I do sometimes use the f-word when endangered. Nothing wrong with showing how alarmed you are (although I am not one to shout or scream) !


----------



## Zanelad (21 Jun 2019)

My first commute for 3 weeks today. A week off, and then 2 weeks of incessant rain conspired to keep me in the car or on the bus. Today, revealed clear blue skies, a gentle breeze and near perfect temperature (for me) for cycling. It's great to be back on the bike.


----------



## HarryTheDog (21 Jun 2019)

Well after my first weeks commuting/ridding a bike in nearly 3 months and on a new destination, I find I am a stone overweight at least, my heart rate is now on average 15 BPM higher and I have lost 20 watts on average. 
Strangely before when my heart rate was over 160 I knew I was going for it,( what I use to call my race pace heart rate) 140 was my swift commute BPM, This morning my avg was 154 and now It does not feel bad at all. I decided to give a short Strava section a bash on my new commute route, flippin avg heart rate was 178! my max is supposed to be around 183. I did not feel smashed though. 
Another thing I have learnt on my new commute is no matter how fast you think you are are going a unexpected person will suddenly whizz past you maybe on a MTB or a Boris bike . Not suprising as the sections near work ( Tower Bridge) I see 20x more people or so on them than my old commute . 
I am fairly suprised at the lack of bad riding, nearly all people seem to be riding in straight lines and looking before overtaking and slowing down for zebra crossings etc.


----------



## BromyG (21 Jun 2019)

Usually nothing to report during my commuting, but unhappily two incidents this morning! Pulled up at red crossroad traffic lights intending to proceed straight on. Large 4x4 stopped opposite with no indicators showing. Lights changed to green, set off straight across only to be confronted by the said 4x4 turning right, immediately across my path; slammed the brakes on, unclipped and just managed to stop hitting him broadside before he disappeared up the road without any hesitation, leaving me stood in the middle of the junction. Slightly shaken by the near miss, got the train into London and continued my commute to the office, only to be cut up in Northumberland Avenue by another cyclist who, dodging through the traffic, missed knocking me off my bike by less than half an inch, before racing off up the road and through the red traffic lights at Trafalgar Square. Glad not every morning is so stressful - need a coffee now!


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jun 2019)

I also had a twattish 4x4 driver encounter this morning. I was at the head of some temporary traffic lights. Lights go green. I go, 4x4 goes. Tries to overtake me in a single lane restricted space. I gave him some of my finest anglo saxon.

Apart from that, what a beautiful day to cycle. I was up and out earlier then usual so I managed to hit the roads before the majority of the school run traffic. Made for great, quick progress. Made easier by bumping into another commuting pal 'Fast Lee'. I hung on to his coat tails for all I was worth. Whilst trying to hold a conversation with him whilst I was trying to skin breath. Marvellous stuff.


----------



## Johnno260 (21 Jun 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> I am surprised to hear that the police are seeking to prosecute yesterday's BMW driver for overtaking me in the face of oncoming traffic.
> 
> I have had far worse overtakes where the driver's been sent a warning letter.




Classic case of must get in front of cyclist, what a complete moron.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jun 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> Cycling away from St Pancras I was overtaken by an ebike, this does not bother me, each to their own but I was surprised to see that the guy was barely peddling at all, I guess he must have had the assist turned up to full.



You were another scalp for him then .

My commute today was in glorious sunshine again , all the dog walkers were behaved .

A women i see on a regular basis with 2 Doberman type dogs was frantically calling one of them as it was nowhere in sight hope she found it


----------



## Sixmile (21 Jun 2019)

I made a late call to cycle to school with the kids. I'd the bikes pulled out of the garage, getting them ready when mine fell over with the hamax seat attached. Unfortunately my helmet was hanging off the handlebars with glasses attached, which snapped the said glasses when the bike landed. Added to that, the back wheel dislodged so it had to be hurriedly attached again. Less than a mile into the commute, when i changed to the big rear cog, the chain slipped off. The mech must've been damaged when the bike fell. I had to try and lift my 5 yo off the rear seat without using now oily hands, as the bike lent against a wall. We were then back in action for a glorious few miles on to school, arriving only 5 or so minutes late. Once the drop off was complete, my wind assisted 12 mile commute to work was cracking, all apart from gearing which certainly now needs attention.


----------



## Johnno260 (21 Jun 2019)

Sixmile said:


> I made a late call to cycle to school with the kids. I'd the bikes pulled out of the garage, getting them ready when mine fell over with the hamax seat attached. Unfortunately my helmet was hanging off the handlebars with glasses attached, which snapped the said glasses when the bike landed. Added to that, the back wheel dislodged so it had to be hurriedly attached again. Less than a mile into the commute, when i changed to the big rear cog, the chain slipped off. The mech must've been damaged when the bike fell. I had to try and lift my 5 yo off the rear seat without using now oily hands, as the bike lent against a wall. We were then back in action for a glorious few miles on to school, arriving only 5 or so minutes late. Once the drop off was complete, my wind assisted 12 mile commute to work was cracking, all apart from gearing which certainly now needs attention.



I have used these guys for glasses before, Vision Express sorted out the RX adapter for me.

https://brightcycling.co.uk/


----------



## Sixmile (21 Jun 2019)

Johnno260 said:


> I have used these guys for glasses before, Vision Express sorted out the RX adapter for me.
> 
> https://brightcycling.co.uk/



Fortunately the glasses I use are £4 Uvex sunglasses which I have bought half a dozen of as I tend to break or lose a few sets every year.


----------



## StickyPTFE (21 Jun 2019)

Johnno260 said:


> I have used these guys for glasses before, Vision Express sorted out the RX adapter for me.
> 
> https://brightcycling.co.uk/



If you don't mind waiting for shipment, you can buy the same glasses for ~£17 from their chinese supplier.


----------



## Randombiker9 (24 Jun 2019)

How do you add videos
When it says it’s to large file?


----------



## C R (24 Jun 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> How do you add videos
> When it says it’s to large file?


I think people normally post links to youtube or other hosting sites, rather than uploading the file here.


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Jun 2019)

Reported two drivers tapping away on their mobile phones plus one nasty close pass all in the course of six miles riding home! 

That makes four reports today. What's going on ??!


----------



## palinurus (25 Jun 2019)

Warm rain, muggy. First bare leg morning commute of the year.


----------



## HarryTheDog (25 Jun 2019)

Yesterday as soon as I started to roll home ran into a old acquaintance and chatted for a couple of miles, than ran into another and then the 3 of us were joined by a 4th I did not know, but I did not mind him tagging along drafting as we were chatting for around 10 miles, we then peeled off one by one to our own destinations. Later on looking at flyby the guy I did not know was welcome to the draft as he was doing 41 miles!
Today I was expecting to be a drowned rat as when I woke up the rain was battering hell out of my conservatory roof. However a dry commute! , no waterproof and was only damp on my arrival at work due to sweating! . Had a little bit of SCR with some young guy ( ok I was drafting the hell out of him) in the last 3 miles but he suddenly swung off, much to his surprise and mine I was locking up my bike as he turned up in the garage. He gave me a look as if to say " how did that porky little old geezer beat me in"


----------



## dhd.evans (25 Jun 2019)

Got a spare 12mins to give the bike a quick wipe down this morning; applied Morgan Blue on the chain and degreased it. Running lovely.

Day is absolutely gorgeous so extended my commute from 7mi to 14mi. Blazing sun.


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Jun 2019)

I rode past 166 cars this morning. Generously assuming an occupancy rate of 1.55, that is 257 people in a 2-mile tailback.

Pleased I chose to cycle to work rather than sit in a tin box. I hope the rain washed some of the pollution out of the air.


----------



## lazybloke (25 Jun 2019)

palinurus said:


> Warm rain, muggy. First bare leg morning commute of the year.


Did your legs feel especially naked and vulnerable? I get that after the first transition from longs to shorts each year - doesn't make sense, there's not much protection in half a mm of lycra bibtights.


----------



## Randombiker9 (25 Jun 2019)

Opinions?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFp5h8qGbtM
[url=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFp5h8qGbtM]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFp5h8qGbtM
[/URL]


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Jun 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> Opinions?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFp5h8qGbtM
> [URL='https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFp5h8qGbtM']View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFp5h8qGbtM
> [/URL]




Camera angle makes it impossible to see what the problem is, I'm afraid. Knees up & down without much context.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jun 2019)

Agree. Can't see what the problem is.


----------



## C R (25 Jun 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> Opinions?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFp5h8qGbtM
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFp5h8qGbtM



As @Arjimlad and @ianrauk, it is difficult to see what is happening, the camera view of the road should be more or less the same as yours. As it is the camera is seeing just past your handlebars, so you need to angle it so that it sees further along the road.


----------



## Bazzer (25 Jun 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> Opinions?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFp5h8qGbtM
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFp5h8qGbtM




To echo what has already been said, you need to change the camera angle. I presume the camera is attached to a harness to your chest, because if it is on your helmet, there is something seriously amiss.
You need to have the camera so that it is recording (largely) what you see. This is likely to mean either on your bars or on your helmet. There are positives and negatives to both positions; weight for example.
In the clip you have linked to, even if the driver had caught your front wheel, there is nothing to link the incident to the car or driver other than the colour of the car, so your reliance would be upon witnesses. And in my personal experience, whilst a motorist giving up another one has happened, it isn't the norm.
If you look at @Arjimlad 's clips (with one exception I haven't posted mine, but they are similar), the registration plate (and in the case of mobile use, the driver as well), can be seen. That way if the police decide to take action, they will write to the registered owner of the vehicle and ask for the driver's details.

Edit: You could look at getting a gimbal for your camera, but that is likely to be expensive. A cheaper alternative would be something like https://www.amazon.co.uk/STUNTMAN-P...ocphy=9044953&hvtargid=pla-374642032714&psc=1


----------



## hennbell (25 Jun 2019)

I am not say its raining a lot here but I just ran into a old man building a boat and collecting two of each animal.

I need better rain gear! I have gortex waterproof boots but they are insulated for winter riding so I have gone back to old over boots. Unfortunately the over boots don't play well with SPD SL cleats . I have waterproof trousers but they don't breath well. My best piece of kit is my gortex rain jacket, it works a charm.


----------



## palinurus (26 Jun 2019)

lazybloke said:


> Did your legs feel especially naked and vulnerable? I get that after the first transition from longs to shorts each year - doesn't make sense, there's not much protection in half a mm of lycra bibtights.



Yeah. I'm really reluctant to go from legwarmers to shorts and partly for this reason. I'll usually spend a couple of weeks wearing a short sleeved jersey but retain the warmers until it gets proper warm.


----------



## rugby bloke (26 Jun 2019)

Nothing to report apart from the fact its a bit miserable weather wise. Set off in bibshorts and cycling t shirt at 6 am and was thinking that more layers may have been appropriate. To think it was over 30 degrees when I was working in Amsterdam yesterday, some of that weather would be nice.


----------



## dhd.evans (26 Jun 2019)

Got a 10min headstart on myself today so doubled up from 7mi to 14mi again. Glorious.


----------



## rivers (26 Jun 2019)

First day back at work and on the bike since Chase the Sun. Really gentle ride in just to keep the legs spinning. it's hot though


----------



## AndreaJ (26 Jun 2019)

After yesterday's torrential rain today is just drizzle, slight delay while a local farmer moved some sheep up the lane which is always interesting to watch the dogs working sheep, not sure the local village school run people were quite as impressed though.


----------



## Randombiker9 (26 Jun 2019)

Bazzer said:


> To echo what has already been said, you need to change the camera angle. I presume the camera is attached to a harness to your chest, because if it is on your helmet, there is something seriously amiss.
> You need to have the camera so that it is recording (largely) what you see. This is likely to mean either on your bars or on your helmet. There are positives and negatives to both positions; weight for example.
> In the clip you have linked to, even if the driver had caught your front wheel, there is nothing to link the incident to the car or driver other than the colour of the car, so your reliance would be upon witnesses. And in my personal experience, whilst a motorist giving up another one has happened, it isn't the norm.
> If you look at @Arjimlad 's clips (with one exception I haven't posted mine, but they are similar), the registration plate (and in the case of mobile use, the driver as well), can be seen. That way if the police decide to take action, they will write to the registered owner of the vehicle and ask for the driver's details.
> ...



Thanks I’ve tried it on my handlebars before but that kept loosing the screw so camera kept falling off.


----------



## Arjimlad (26 Jun 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> Thanks I’ve tried it on my handlebars before but that kept loosing the screw so camera kept falling off.



I use one of these on the bars with a small adapter to convert it to a standard tripod-bush type thing. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bike-Han...o-1-2-3-3-4-/122851708371?hash=item1c9a884dd3

However, this does not capture phone addicts in traffic, so for commuting, when I am most likely to encounter such, my Drift Stealth 2 is on my helmet with their universal clip and housing. When I am on a leisure ride or suchlike I have the camera on the bars on a mount like the one above.


----------



## icowden (26 Jun 2019)

Really concerned that my fellow cyclists living in the south-east wearing leggings might spontaneously combust! 
I haven't noticed a cold morning for months :-)


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jun 2019)

icowden said:


> Really concerned that my fellow cyclists living in the south-east wearing leggings might spontaneously combust!
> I haven't noticed a cold morning for months :-)


Indeed. I'm amazed some mornings when I'm sweating one out cycling to work there are others who are wearing the full winter commuting regalia still. I asked one such cyclist why. He replied that rain was forecast. Each to their own I suppose.


----------



## Sixmile (26 Jun 2019)

Lovely, just lovely ride in this morning. I spent an hour or two last night tinkering with the bike giving it a good old clean, lube, setting brakes, a bit more air in its circular lungs and fitted my wheel holder to my Seasucker so i can carry the front wheel on the roof instead of in the boot. Although I will be cautious in its use, as now i realise the whole bike is available for an opportunist.


----------



## Bazzer (26 Jun 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> Thanks I’ve tried it on my handlebars before but that kept loosing the screw so camera kept falling off.



In which case, threadlock is your friend. http://henkeladhesivesna.com/blog/the-difference-between-red-blue-green-and-purple-threadlockers/


----------



## Leaway2 (26 Jun 2019)

Bazzer said:


> . I presume the camera is attached to a harness to your chest, because if it is on your helmet, there is something seriously amiss.


Frooming?


----------



## Randombiker9 (26 Jun 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> I use one of these on the bars with a small adapter to convert it to a standard tripod-bush type thing. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bike-Han...o-1-2-3-3-4-/122851708371?hash=item1c9a884dd3
> 
> However, this does not capture phone addicts in traffic, so for commuting, when I am most likely to encounter such, my Drift Stealth 2 is on my helmet with their universal clip and housing. When I am on a leisure ride or suchlike I have the camera on the bars on a mount like the one above.


Thanks 


Bazzer said:


> In which case, threadlock is your friend. http://henkeladhesivesna.com/blog/the-difference-between-red-blue-green-and-purple-threadlockers/


What are those?


----------



## Bazzer (26 Jun 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> Thanks
> 
> What are those?



You put the appropriate threadlock on the screw thread and then tighten it up as normal. Leave it to cure for the recommended period and the screw should no longer come undone by vibration. 
Just make sure you get the right threadlock for the application. Hence my link which explains the different types available. At a guess I would think the choice is between purple and blue and I would be inclined to the former.


----------



## Bazzer (26 Jun 2019)

Very nearly taken out by a Fiesta driver tonight, as he decided to cross the carriageway and ignore the cyclist. Managed to stop from 20mph to inches from his passenger door and of course he just drove off.  Luckily the camera picked up his registration number, so I'm hoping GMP will take action.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Jun 2019)

A fairly stiff northerly breeze picked up during the day and I could have done with some arm warmers as it had got quite chilly by knocking off time this evening.


----------



## Arjimlad (27 Jun 2019)

Lovely sunshine but a little bit of wind. I reinstalled aero bars on the bike last night with a view to bombing down the A38, and ended up with a new PR on part of it.

Would've been quicker but for a queue of pesky cars !


----------



## HarryTheDog (27 Jun 2019)

This morning I had a bit of a tailwind that had my heart singing and I felt like I was well on my way back to fitness and I think I smiled all the way. Best avg speed and power since my return to cycling in nearly 2 weeks. Got 2 over 55 age group KOM's, one by 6 seconds. I wasn't expecting fitness to return for several weeks after my 3 month absence so chuffed, the 1.5 stone will take longer to shift, at the moment it seems determined to stay. So much harder to lose weight when you are older I think. I suspect the cycle home into a expected 15mph headwind will be a bit tiresome.


----------



## dhd.evans (28 Jun 2019)

Sometimes it just feels right to extend the commute. Glad i did:


----------



## Randombiker9 (1 Jul 2019)

Is this a better angle?


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4J5R1QQb88k&t=10s


Also does anyone know what the motorbike at 16.57 is saying?


(I thought ussually when motorbikes put there left arm out straight means there turn signals aren't working are are telling there going to turn left). Or was it just his way to saw get on pavement (which is stupid as it's not allowed.??

if any of your guys ride moped/motorbikes you might know?


----------



## Leaway2 (1 Jul 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> Is this a better angle?
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4J5R1QQb88k&t=10s
> ...



My "guess" would be that as you are in primary, he is suggesting you ride in the gutter.


----------



## Randombiker9 (1 Jul 2019)

Leaway2 said:


> My "guess" would be that as you are in primary, he is suggesting you ride in the gutter.



If your guess is right. That’s a bit stupid. I would expect more from car drivers than motorbikes as don’t motorbikes have similar hazards to cyclists)


----------



## StickyPTFE (1 Jul 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> Is this a better angle?
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4J5R1QQb88k&t=10s
> ...




I think he was signalling to one of the cars at the junction to move over.


----------



## Randombiker9 (1 Jul 2019)

StickyPTFE said:


> I think he was signalling to one of the cars at the junction to move over.



I guess no ones sure what he meant as everyone’s saying something different


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jul 2019)

First commute on the new to me Triban 500 today only 11 and a bit miles in total no major issue's but a couple of small ones showed there heads but hopefull will be easy to fix / sort


----------



## rugby bloke (2 Jul 2019)

After a very early 5am alarm call I was up and out of the house by 5.50 to catch the earlier train. Surprisingly I saw 2 cyclists on my way to the station, perhaps there is some type of early morning cycling club ?? No incidents riding to the station, I am always amazed how awake drivers seen to be. Had a great run through London - 4 green lights in a row so I was hoping for a red light so I could have a breather ... 7 minutes from St Pancras to St Paul's - happy with that.


----------



## StickyPTFE (2 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> First commute on the new to me Triban 500 today only 11 and a bit miles in total no major issue's but a couple of small ones showed there heads but hopefull will be easy to fix / sort


Just looked it up, seems like a lot of bike for £350. How are you getting on with it? Is there any particular component that requires upgrading?


----------



## Randombiker9 (2 Jul 2019)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaLd8BX9z_E

??
(this was yesterday and time date stamp is wrong for some reason it changed itself)

Who's wrong or is anyone in the wrong?


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jul 2019)

StickyPTFE said:


> Just looked it up, seems like a lot of bike for £350. How are you getting on with it? Is there any particular component that requires upgrading?



_ picked mine up 2nd hand Perils of buying 2nd hand and i think they make a lot of sense compared to other machines .

So far only covered just over 20 miles so early days but i do like it so far , makes a lot of sense for a wet weather / winter road bike as it has the guard eyes fr & rr _


----------



## rugby bloke (2 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> _ picked mine up 2nd hand Perils of buying 2nd hand and i think they make a lot of sense compared to other machines .
> 
> So far only covered just over 20 miles so early days but i do like it so far , makes a lot of sense for a wet weather / winter road bike as it has the guard eyes fr & rr _


I will follow your progress with interest - this is exactly the sort of bike I am looking for to use as a winter bike. Although as I don't have your fettling skills I would want tone that does not need any serious work.


----------



## StickyPTFE (2 Jul 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaLd8BX9z_E
> 
> ??
> (this was yesterday and time date stamp is wrong for some reason it changed itself)
> ...



I am not familiar with that junction, however, it looks like you entered first therefore the bus should have given way. But remember, a lot of people who had the right of way are now dead. I would have done the same as you, hop up the pavement and out of harms way.


----------



## rugby bloke (2 Jul 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaLd8BX9z_E
> 
> ??
> (this was yesterday and time date stamp is wrong for some reason it changed itself)
> ...



To be honest the camera angle is not great - you cannot see much of the approach to the crossing so its difficult to get an overall feel for the build up. Having said that the bus certainly did a good job of squeezing you off the road.


----------



## Randombiker9 (2 Jul 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> To be honest the camera angle is not great - you cannot see much of the approach to the crossing so its difficult to get an overall feel for the build up. Having said that the bus certainly did a good job of squeezing you off the road.


Really I changed the camera to my helmet mount


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jul 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaLd8BX9z_E
> 
> ??
> (this was yesterday and time date stamp is wrong for some reason it changed itself)
> ...





It's something over nothing. You both entered the road space at the same time. Some bus drivers will be bus drivers and think they own the road, the same as some car drivers. You can make a deal out of it or you can just continue on your way without it bothering you. The later is my choice usually.
You also have to be whiter then white when you are videoing the potential wrong in motor users. You cut the RAB. If that was a car what would you have said?
Camera angle is awful.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jul 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> I will follow your progress with interest - this is exactly the sort of bike I am looking for to use as a winter bike. Although as I don't have your fettling skills I would want tone that does not need any serious work.



If it goes well all week commuting i will be treating it to some open countryside miles at the weekend


----------



## rugby bloke (2 Jul 2019)

A curious incident at the end of the London leg. I was waiting behind another cyclist at the lights at the Argyll Street / Euston Road junction. This has a cycle lane controlled by its wn light phasing. When the lights turned green for us a couple of pedestrians wandered across the road in front of us. The guy in front of me started and rode straight into them ... it cannot have been the case that he did not see them, he just seemed to be making a point in a very passive aggressive way. I waited for a couple of seconds and then rode around the general carnage.


----------



## Randombiker9 (2 Jul 2019)

ianrauk said:


> It's something over nothing. You both entered the road space at the same time. Some bus drivers will be bus drivers and think they own the road, the same as some car drivers. You can make a deal out of it or you can just continue on your way without it bothering you. The later is my choice usually.
> You also have to be whiter then white when you are videoing the potential wrong in motor users. You cut the RAB. If that was a car what would you have said?
> Camera angle is awful.


What do you mean by RAB 
How is angle awful? This is from a change to my helmet mount.


----------



## Arjimlad (2 Jul 2019)

Ridden along here over 611 times and nobody has ever tried to overtake me in a passing space before now.  
Still, there's a first time for everything, I guess. Not sure whether to report this dangerous overtake which was only aborted after I stuck out my hand.


----------



## Arjimlad (2 Jul 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> Really I changed the camera to my helmet mount


Angle it more upwards if you can.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jul 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> What do you mean by RAB
> How is angle awful? This is from a change to my helmet mount.


Roundabout


----------



## Bazzer (3 Jul 2019)

Well that was a ride of temperature contrasts. The city warm, the suburbs (just about) tolerably cool, but rural areas were as cold as many winter rides. Had it been a non commute ride, I would have returned home for a long sleeve base layer, long fingered gloves and a buff.


----------



## Randombiker9 (3 Jul 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Roundabout


You think it’s a roundabout I view it as a unmarked junction because there’s no road markings and there’s only two ways can technically go on roundbouts theirs ussually 4 exits

Also I don’t think I cut it out because all the cobblestones circle is there


----------



## Randombiker9 (3 Jul 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Angle it more upwards if you can.


ok I’ll try


----------



## rugby bloke (3 Jul 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Ridden along here over 611 times and nobody has ever tried to overtake me in a passing space before now.
> Still, there's a first time for everything, I guess. Not sure whether to report this dangerous overtake which was only aborted after I stuck out my hand.



Blimey, the driver had an impressive trust in the car's acceleration and braking abilities if they thought they could get past in that space. Good job you were strong and confident with your line.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jul 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> You think it’s a roundabout I view it as a unmarked junction because there’s no road markings and there’s only two ways can technically go on roundbouts theirs ussually 4 exits
> 
> Also I don’t think I cut it out because all the cobblestones circle is there




Fair enough.
Looks a strange junction.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jul 2019)

So.. came across 2 ebikers on the commute this morning. Usually see one now and again on my journeys to and from work but never 2 the same ride.
The first one was on an derestricted bike. On part of the A21 into work if I work hard and I have good legs I can manage 30mph. This morning as I was at about 25, he passed me at a rate of knots. I caught up with him at the lights and asked how did he derestrict his bike. He looked very sheepish and said something about it being a chinese. I said I can usually burn you guys away on the flat. Not with this baby he said. And he was right, I just couldn't keep up with him. Gave me a great work out though.

The next ebiker had what looked like a washing machine on wheels. Strange looking contraption. But nowhere near as fast as the other guy. This one was a shoaler though. Like to ride in front and stop in front of everyone at the lights. Though this time he wasn't as fast as the other chap so a few of us had to keep re-overtaking him.


----------



## rivers (3 Jul 2019)

Got told to F off this morning by a guy on a motorbike when I questioned why he was on the railway path. Apparently he had every right to be there as his motorbike fit through the gates....


----------



## rugby bloke (3 Jul 2019)

ianrauk said:


> This one was a shoaler though. Like to ride in front and stop in front of everyone at the lights. Though this time he wasn't as fast as the other chap so a few of us had to keep re-overtaking him.


Always a frustration when you get someone who is determined to be at the front of the queue but then needs to be overtaken a few yards up the road, only to repeat the process at the next set of lights.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jul 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> Always a frustration when you get someone who is determined to be at the front of the queue but then needs to be overtaken a few yards up the road, only to repeat the process at the next set of lights.




Yep... pretty annoying.


----------



## Bazzer (3 Jul 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> You think it’s a roundabout I view it as a unmarked junction because there’s no road markings and there’s only two ways can technically go on roundbouts theirs ussually 4 exits
> 
> Also I don’t think I cut it out because all the cobblestones circle is there



The junction looks badly marked, although your camera angle doesn't help matters so that road signs can be seen. 
As @ianrauk suggested, just move on from it. In a cyclist/bus collision there is only going to be one loser.


----------



## Twizit (3 Jul 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> Always a frustration when you get someone who is determined to be at the front of the queue but then needs to be overtaken a few yards up the road, only to repeat the process at the next set of lights.


This - my absolute pet hate - the same happens with a certain type of scooter rider when I'm on the motorbike.

Never heard the term Shoaler before though - I like that!


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Jul 2019)

rivers said:


> Got told to F off this morning by a guy on a motorbike when I questioned why he was on the railway path. Apparently he had every right to be there as his motorbike fit through the gates....



I hope you got his reg number. They really need some police on bikes at peak times, it seems.


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Jul 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> Blimey, the driver had an impressive trust in the car's acceleration and braking abilities if they thought they could get past in that space. Good job you were strong and confident with your line.



I would have been squashed against the hedge if he had persisted. I took the middle of the lane after the attempted pass to make it crystal clear he would not get past me.


----------



## icowden (3 Jul 2019)

Might be worth just taking the middle of the lane at that point anyway. Some people will try anything.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jul 2019)

Another good day of commuting yesterday on the Triban 500 , still waiting for some stem washers to turn up so i can finish the setting up .

A Couple of exercise areas are going up on one part of my regular commuting route .







Strange area to place them as no house's for about a mile and nearest industrial units are closer but I never see anyone else using that route .


----------



## Grievesy (3 Jul 2019)

Haven't had an issue commuting in weeks  and this is with a split of 50/50 road/cycle path use.

jinxed it now haven't I?

have however seen some very small bit of metal embedded in my front tyre. like a tac without a head. do I pull it out and see if it's done the damage beyond the puncture proof strip or leave that bad boy in there? Now I know it's there it feels like I'm sitting on a ticking time bomb lol.

answers on a postcard! as I get the pliers.


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Jul 2019)

Grievesy said:


> Haven't had an issue commuting in weeks  and this is with a split of 50/50 road/cycle path use.
> 
> jinxed it now haven't I?
> 
> ...



Pull it out at home, leave it if you're at work ?


----------



## rugby bloke (3 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Another good day of commuting yesterday on the Triban 500 , still waiting for some stem washers to turn up so i can finish the setting up .
> 
> A Couple of exercise areas are going up on one part of my regular commuting route .
> 
> ...


And to think our council does not have a pot to piss in ...


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jul 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> And to think our council does not have a pot to piss in ...



Yeah very strange indeed , but i wouldn't be surprised if they are were not done by a n other organisation as they are on the new extension to Park Farm half way up the mad mile


----------



## Randombiker9 (3 Jul 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Fair enough.
> Looks a strange junction.





Bazzer said:


> The junction looks badly marked, although your camera angle doesn't help matters so that road signs can be seen.
> As @ianrauk suggested, just move on from it. In a cyclist/bus collision there is only going to be one loser.



I do get over it I was just curious on opinions and yes it’s badly marked. There’s no road signs or markings their but here's a picture of the junction from my side from further up 

 . (for those who want to know if there were road signs nope lol.


----------



## Randombiker9 (3 Jul 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> I hope you got his reg number. They really need some police on bikes at peak times, it seems.


don't police/pcso's already have bikes?


----------



## rivers (3 Jul 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> I hope you got his reg number. They really need some police on bikes at peak times, it seems.


 Tried, but couldn't get my phone out in time


----------



## rivers (4 Jul 2019)

Took the wife's e-bike into work today because i couldn't be asked to take my own (and the legs needed a break). I'm faster on my own bike though. But, a plain clothes commute with no HRM. It's a bit like riding an arm chair.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jul 2019)

Another glorious set of commutes this week lets hope the weather stay's good over the weekend at least


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Another glorious set of commutes this week lets hope the weather stay's good over the weekend at least




It's looking that way down here in the SE


----------



## HarryTheDog (4 Jul 2019)

Woke up this morning feeling shattered, looked in the mirror and a great big fluid filled lump ( half the size of a golf ball) had appeared under my right eye for no apparent reason than to pee me off. Good job it was sunny so I could hide it under sunglasses.
ride in felt good with a bit of a tailwind, as I was going down a incline I was aware of another cyclist on my tail, looked around briefly and spotted a set of tiny wheels and a massive basket affair on the front, I suspected it was a un-restricted e-bike, I was doing 26mph and he was drafting like a good un. When we got to the lights he sprinted off in front so I sat behind him, he was doing a steady 21.5 mph on the flat. I could not see his motor or battery unless it was in that huge basket on the front of what looked like a Brompton with Rohloff hub gears. We came to a hill so I rode beside him and complimented him on his speed which had him grinning, and he commented yes only leg power and every one thought he was on a e-bike. I still had to prove to him little wheels on a fold up were no match for "proper" wheels on a "proper" bike so tried to speed off. I could still see him a little way behind after another 6 miles. Our average over the last 8 miles was 17.6 mph ( including stops for lights slowing for obstacles etc) which I think is good going for a Brompton with a sodding great wind catcher of a basket on the front. After that we were into London proper and I did not see him again though I was expecting to turn around at any minute and find him laughing. NB .at the time of writing the fluid lump is now a 3rd of its original size, hurrah!


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jul 2019)

HarryTheDog said:


> Woke up this morning feeling shattered, looked in the mirror and a great big fluid filled lump ( half the size of a golf ball) had appeared under my right eye for no apparent reason than to pee me off. Good job it was sunny so I could hide it under sunglasses.
> ride in felt good with a bit of a tailwind, as I was going down a incline I was aware of another cyclist on my tail, looked around briefly and spotted a set of tiny wheels and a massive basket affair on the front, I suspected it was a un-restricted e-bike, I was doing 26mph and he was drafting like a good un. When we got to the lights he sprinted off in front so I sat behind him, he was doing a steady 21.5 mph on the flat. I could not see his motor or battery unless it was in that huge basket on the front of what looked like a Brompton with Rohloff hub gears. We came to a hill so I rode beside him and complimented him on his speed which had him grinning, and he commented yes only leg power and every one thought he was on a e-bike. I still had to prove to him little wheels on a fold up were no match for "proper" wheels on a "proper" bike so tried to speed off. I could still see him a little way behind after another 6 miles. Our average over the last 8 miles was 17.6 mph ( including stops for lights slowing for obstacles etc) which I think is good going for a Brompton with a sodding great wind catcher of a basket on the front. After that we were into London proper and I did not see him again though I was expecting to turn around at any minute and find him laughing. NB .at the time of writing the fluid lump is now a 3rd of its original size, hurrah!




Brompton's can be pretty quick with the right engine.
When I used to Brompton it to work. Some full on roadies used to take great exception to me overtaking them.


----------



## HarryTheDog (4 Jul 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Brompton's can be pretty quick with the right engine.
> When I used to Brompton it to work. Some full on roadies used to take great exception to me overtaking them.



Not too long ago I would have taken great exception, but now I am entering maturity I think, and can actually let a obviously faster rider go without having to turn myself inside out to catch them. ( If I think I stand a chance its game on though!)


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jul 2019)

HarryTheDog said:


> Not too long ago I would have taken great exception, but now I am entering maturity I think, and can actually let a obviously faster rider go without having to turn myself inside out to catch them. ( If I think I stand a chance its game on though!)




100%
Now the engine and legs are getting a bit worn with age. I'm having to chose my battles very carefully


----------



## HarryTheDog (4 Jul 2019)

Bit of a sombre ride home, as I was walking to my bike a guy from my company who had been visiting from another site stopped me for a chat. Turns out he had been a witness ( whilst cycling) to the death of another cyclist this morning ( Wandsworth road Clapham), I had been to a funeral 2 days ago and it got me down a bit. A few miles later I started to forget it and ramped the speed up chasing after a swift rider, my front wheel went a bit sideways on some gravel dropped by a lorry on a corner but I saved it. I Decided to take it as a sign so slowed it all down and plodded on.


----------



## Jenkins (4 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> *Another glorious set of commutes this week *lets hope the weather stay's good over the weekend at least


I'd agree with this. It's almost been worthwhile getting up at 5:30 for the commute in with this week's weather.


----------



## Zanelad (5 Jul 2019)

First ride to work in short sleeves 

Bit cool as I left the house but within a mile or two it felt very pleasant. I think the ride home will be rather hot though.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jul 2019)

Zanelad said:


> First ride to work in short sleeves
> 
> Bit cool as I left the house but within a mile or two it felt very pleasant. I think the ride home will be rather hot though.




Blimey, it was 18° at 5am this morning in the SE. Certainly not cool.


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Jul 2019)

This near miss from 3rd July was a bit hair-raising, although I was preparing to stop from the moment I saw her. Not once did the driver glance to her right.


----------



## JuanLobbe (5 Jul 2019)

Is it just me or do people on here think drivers are becoming more dangerous? This month I've been left hooked and on Tuesday got doored.. people just not looking...!


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jul 2019)

JuanLobbe said:


> Is it just me or do people on here think drivers are becoming more dangerous? This month I've been left hooked and on Tuesday got doored.. people just not looking...!




Nope. In London it's the compete opposite. Mainly because of the sheer amount of cyclists on London's roads now. If I think back to 10, 15 even 20 years back. It was far worse.


----------



## Threevok (5 Jul 2019)

It's getting worse here.

I don't know if it's the sun getting in people's eyes, or they are all rushing to get the last BBQ bun from Morrisons


----------



## rugby bloke (5 Jul 2019)

I was only thinking the other day that things seems to have generally improved on my local rides. Apart from the road out of Wellingborough on my evening commute, which is a close pass nightmare. Which is amazing as a lot of those drivers will have been with me on the train and seen me walk out of the station with my bike. Perhaps they are envious of how much quicker its is to get away from the station on a bike than a car !


----------



## I like Skol (7 Jul 2019)

Not posted in this thread for while, I suppose the commute has just been too routine and mundane, which is a good thing. Anyway, that changed tonight!

I have moved my shift this week due to work requirements so instead of the normal 7-7 I am doing 1-1, finishing at 1am. I knew this would be a bad time to be riding home over a weekend but still got caught out. Just a mile from home at exactly 1.45am I hit a pedestrian that stepped out from behind parked cars right in front of me!
I say pedestrian but actually it was a couple in their mid-late 40s. I had a fraction of a seconds notice of what was happening and had managed to hit the brakes and start losing some speed but it wasn't much. Having looked at my GPS data I was doing 17-18mph right before the collision so must have hit him/them at around 10-15mph. Amazingly we all stayed on our feet, he must have taken a pretty evenly spread hit from my front wheel, handle bars, shoulder and head. It happened very quickly but I am pretty sure I only hit him and probably knocked him into his wife which stopped him from going down. He immediately began apologising, while also trying to blame me. "I didn't see your little lights"! FFS, they are bright with one flashing and one constant, you weren't bloody looking!!!
At least he did admit to having had a few drinks. He didn't need to tell me, he was slurring his words and walking/staggering home in the early hours, I had guessed that much.
Anyway, no harm done, the bike is ok and I just feel slightly beaten up but not bruised or broken. I suspect he will be very sore in the morning. I did consider going into the police station to report it, the station was only a couple of hundred yards up the road, but decided they wouldn't be bothered, and I couldn't be bothered sitting in a waiting room waiting to make a pointless report about a non-event for 2-3 hours while all the police were out dealing with drunks.

Same shift gain tomorrow, hopefully the Sunday night will be a bit safer?


----------



## tom73 (7 Jul 2019)

Boy sounds like you're all been lucky. It's not nice hitting someone I had one a few week's ago not watching added in the mix a close pass. 
So had no room I'd spotted them so had slowed but they still went down. Hope you're less bashed up today.


----------



## C R (7 Jul 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Not posted in this thread for while, I suppose the commute has just been too routine and mundane, which is a good thing. Anyway, that changed tonight!
> 
> I have moved my shift this week due to work requirements so instead of the normal 7-7 I am doing 1-1, finishing at 1am. I knew this would be a bad time to be riding home over a weekend but still got caught out. Just a mile from home at exactly 1.45am I hit a pedestrian that stepped out from behind parked cars right in front of me!
> I say pedestrian but actually it was a couple in their mid-late 40s. I had a fraction of a seconds notice of what was happening and had managed to hit the brakes and start losing some speed but it wasn't much. Having looked at my GPS data I was doing 17-18mph right before the collision so must have hit him/them at around 10-15mph. Amazingly we all stayed on our feet, he must have taken a pretty evenly spread hit from my front wheel, handle bars, shoulder and head. It happened very quickly but I am pretty sure I only hit him and probably knocked him into his wife which stopped him from going down. He immediately began apologising, while also trying to blame me. "I didn't see your little lights"! FFS, they are bright with one flashing and one constant, you weren't bloody looking!!!
> ...


A like for sympathy. I have had a few close calls recently, including a very lucky one where the ped stopped just in time. At least no damage done, and hopefully back to uneventful commuting.


----------



## skudupnorth (7 Jul 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Not posted in this thread for while, I suppose the commute has just been too routine and mundane, which is a good thing. Anyway, that changed tonight!
> 
> I have moved my shift this week due to work requirements so instead of the normal 7-7 I am doing 1-1, finishing at 1am. I knew this would be a bad time to be riding home over a weekend but still got caught out. Just a mile from home at exactly 1.45am I hit a pedestrian that stepped out from behind parked cars right in front of me!
> I say pedestrian but actually it was a couple in their mid-late 40s. I had a fraction of a seconds notice of what was happening and had managed to hit the brakes and start losing some speed but it wasn't much. Having looked at my GPS data I was doing 17-18mph right before the collision so must have hit him/them at around 10-15mph. Amazingly we all stayed on our feet, he must have taken a pretty evenly spread hit from my front wheel, handle bars, shoulder and head. It happened very quickly but I am pretty sure I only hit him and probably knocked him into his wife which stopped him from going down. He immediately began apologising, while also trying to blame me. "I didn't see your little lights"! FFS, they are bright with one flashing and one constant, you weren't bloody looking!!!
> ...


I have clipped a few in my time but the phone zombies are getting worse and you need to be using your extra Spidey senses nowadays,they really are on the list for natural selection because if a car hits them,then its game over. 
Take care and i will be back to share some nice stories this week after my lay off courtesy of the NHS


----------



## rugby bloke (8 Jul 2019)

Having had some really good runs recently this came to an end with a couple of incidents this morning on the Northants run. A van tried to squeeze its self between me and a car that was coming the other way. You know its going to be close when the car is flashing its lights in warning before the van is even past you. A few miles further down the road I was turning right at a roundabout, a car then joined from the next road decided not to stop. I was in front of him all the time but he seemed to take exception as I kept going, held my line. I really don't know what he expected me to do, short of stopping on the roundabout and letting him pass. . Cue the expected close pass and horn blare a short distance down the road. I honestly believe he expected me to stop of the roundabout and let him pass.
Much better cycling through London although I did make a misjudgment at one junction and had to apologize to van driver I cut up.


----------



## rugby bloke (8 Jul 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Not posted in this thread for while, I suppose the commute has just been too routine and mundane, which is a good thing. Anyway, that changed tonight!
> 
> I have moved my shift this week due to work requirements so instead of the normal 7-7 I am doing 1-1, finishing at 1am. I knew this would be a bad time to be riding home over a weekend but still got caught out. Just a mile from home at exactly 1.45am I hit a pedestrian that stepped out from behind parked cars right in front of me!
> I say pedestrian but actually it was a couple in their mid-late 40s. I had a fraction of a seconds notice of what was happening and had managed to hit the brakes and start losing some speed but it wasn't much. Having looked at my GPS data I was doing 17-18mph right before the collision so must have hit him/them at around 10-15mph. Amazingly we all stayed on our feet, he must have taken a pretty evenly spread hit from my front wheel, handle bars, shoulder and head. It happened very quickly but I am pretty sure I only hit him and probably knocked him into his wife which stopped him from going down. He immediately began apologising, while also trying to blame me. "I didn't see your little lights"! FFS, they are bright with one flashing and one constant, you weren't bloody looking!!!
> ...


Glad you came through reasonably unscathed.


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Jul 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Not posted in this thread for while, I suppose the commute has just been too routine and mundane, which is a good thing. Anyway, that changed tonight!
> 
> I have moved my shift this week due to work requirements so instead of the normal 7-7 I am doing 1-1, finishing at 1am. I knew this would be a bad time to be riding home over a weekend but still got caught out. Just a mile from home at exactly 1.45am I hit a pedestrian that stepped out from behind parked cars right in front of me!
> I say pedestrian but actually it was a couple in their mid-late 40s. I had a fraction of a seconds notice of what was happening and had managed to hit the brakes and start losing some speed but it wasn't much. Having looked at my GPS data I was doing 17-18mph right before the collision so must have hit him/them at around 10-15mph. Amazingly we all stayed on our feet, he must have taken a pretty evenly spread hit from my front wheel, handle bars, shoulder and head. It happened very quickly but I am pretty sure I only hit him and probably knocked him into his wife which stopped him from going down. He immediately began apologising, while also trying to blame me. "I didn't see your little lights"! FFS, they are bright with one flashing and one constant, you weren't bloody looking!!!
> ...



Hope this morning's ride was less eventful !

Dozy pedestrians are a serious hazard. At least they bounce better when drunk.


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Jul 2019)

Poor bike got knocked over in the back garden yesterday whilst I was doing some maintenance. I was changing my wheelset around & cleaning the drivetrain.

I had to loosen & realign the right shifter as it took a whack on the grass, and the rear mech has a scratch. I adjusted the limiter screws and it was shifting beautifully afterwards, but on the ride this morning I couldn't get into the smallest two rear cogs. A bit of lunchtime TLC required !

The alignment seems to be alright though. All rather odd !


----------



## straas (8 Jul 2019)

A small bird flew into my wheel this morning, turned round and it was on its back on the ground :-(

Went over and it seemed dazed but then flew into a bush, so hopefully all ok.


----------



## skudupnorth (9 Jul 2019)

And i'm back !!! First commute in ten weeks after my first operation on the Prostate,bit sore but so glad to be back at work and commuting on the bike........just got to get back up to speed for @ColinJ Cheshire ride which i am not missing this year !!!


----------



## I like Skol (9 Jul 2019)

skudupnorth said:


> And i'm back !!! First commute in ten weeks after my first operation on the Prostate,bit sore but so glad to be back at work and commuting on the bike........just got to get back up to speed for @ColinJ Cheshire ride which i am not missing this year !!!


Welcome back into the fold 

Stay safe


----------



## Randombiker9 (9 Jul 2019)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyuwyG1sj2k


Random question do you guys know what SSE stands for? and what's your opinion? I also assume the ringing's from hands-free unless any of you guys notice different 

Is this angle better or is it too far up now lol?


----------



## C R (9 Jul 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyuwyG1sj2k
> 
> 
> Random question do you guys know what SSE stands for? and what's your opinion? I also assume the ringing's from hands-free unless any of you guys notice different
> ...



Angle is good now.

He could have waited, but a bit marginal I would say.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jul 2019)

Much better angle. But its something of nothing.


----------



## Randombiker9 (9 Jul 2019)

C R said:


> Angle is good now.
> 
> He could have waited, but a bit marginal I would say.


Thanks and also 
Marginal can mean different things to people. I personally think close overtakes are marginal because no matter what cyclist you are your bound to get close overtakes. Anything can be marginal for anyone. Just depends on people’s opinions


----------



## C R (9 Jul 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> Thanks and also
> Marginal can mean different things to people. I personally think close overtakes are marginal because no matter what cyclist you are your bound to get close overtakes. Anything can be marginal for anyone. Just depends on people’s opinions


To me it means that I would not think about it two seconds after going past.


----------



## Randombiker9 (10 Jul 2019)

Well this is awkward. I came back to find my bike with a extra lock on. That i didnt put on. See picture (my lock is the green one) I never put the grey on I found it that way.
I did try asking at a information desk but unfortunately they said they can’t do anything as if they cut someone else’s lock it’s criminal damage, I contacted my mum who tried contacting 101 but they couldn’t do anything either

So this makes me Without a bike till the lock gets taken off if it does. I left my lock on so they can’t steal it. I had no choice but to leave it.

Has anyone had a similar thing happened and if so was it a mistake or was it done on purpose or is it a trick to try to steal it?. If it was a mistake, how is that possible?

What would you guys do?


Ps also what’s the laws regarding this?


----------



## I like Skol (10 Jul 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> View attachment 474940
> Well this is awkward. I came back to find my bike with a extra lock on. That i didnt put on. See picture (my lock is the green one) I never put the grey on I found it that way.
> I did try asking at a information desk but unfortunately they said they can’t do anything as if they cut someone else’s lock it’s criminal damage, I contacted my mum who tried contacting 101 but they couldn’t do anything either
> 
> ...


I would be down there with a grinder to cut the other lock off PDQ, but you don't seem like the kind of guy who has access to a grinder....


----------



## Randombiker9 (10 Jul 2019)

I like Skol said:


> I would be down there with a grinder to cut the other lock off PDQ, but you don't seem like the kind of guy who has access to a grinder....



Nope lol I have no tools like that and also wouldn’t that raise suspicions to security guards or pedestrian/staff or all?


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jul 2019)

Get a grinder and cut it off. It's a well known bike thief scam. You go away and they come back later to cut your lock off and take your bike. There was absolutely no need for someone to lock your bike up like that.


----------



## straas (11 Jul 2019)

Get that lock off, that's not accidental - they're going to steal your bike.


----------



## Randombiker9 (11 Jul 2019)

straas said:


> Get that lock off, that's not accidental - they're going to steal your bike.



Unfortunately I had no choice but to go home due to having no tools and work. My parents told me to go home and to check back later tommorow (as in today) 
(My mum thinks it’s a Mistake but I can’t see how it’s a mistake) parents ‍♂️. I did keep my own lock on but there’s cameras everywhere in that area. It’s the worse area to pick lol


----------



## KneesUp (11 Jul 2019)

I've had someone lock up my bike accidentally because they'd locked their bike to the same post and somehow got the chain around my bike too - it was very annoying!

But if that's just a lock and not a lock securing another bike, I'd be very suspicious. Hope it all works out ok.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jul 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> Unfortunately I had no choice but to go home due to having no tools and work. My parents told me to go home and to check back later tommorow (as in today)
> (My mum thinks it’s a Mistake but I can’t see how it’s a mistake) parents ‍♂️. I did keep my own lock on but there’s cameras everywhere in that area. It’s the worse area to pick lol



Keep us updated please
Very odd for sure , think i would have been tempted to get it off , did you inform the police ?


----------



## Randombiker9 (11 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Keep us updated please
> Very odd for sure , think i would have been tempted to get it off , did you inform the police ?


Yes and thanks but they said they couldn’t do anything


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jul 2019)

That's no accident or mistake. That lock has been purposefully placed on your bike.
If it was locked from the other side and through another bike I would say it's an accident.

That lock is stopping you from retrieving your property. If I was you I would get someone with an angle grinder to come and take it off asap.
Leave it too long and you're bike will be gone.


----------



## I like Skol (11 Jul 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Leave it too long and you're bike will be gone.


Or stripped of parts, or vandalised, or both.


----------



## I like Skol (11 Jul 2019)

So where is your bike locked up, just in the town centre, at a place of work or study, or somewhere else?
Seems odd if it is totally unexplained but your bike is still there today?
Is there any chance it might be someone you have upset? Maybe someone you have fallen out with recently who thinks this will be a good way to get revenge? Is there anyone who might consider you to be parked in 'their' spot, someone who might have said they normally park their bike there?


----------



## fossyant (11 Jul 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> Unfortunately I had no choice but to go home due to having no tools and work. My parents told me to go home and to check back later tommorow (as in today)
> (My mum thinks it’s a Mistake but I can’t see how it’s a mistake) parents ‍♂️. I did keep my own lock on but there’s cameras everywhere in that area. It’s the worse area to pick lol



Cameras won't make a difference. You need to get the lock cut off - even do it yourself. If (and it's a big if) someone asks, show them the key to your lock and explain. As a minimum, get a good hacksaw if you can't afford an angle grinder !


----------



## KneesUp (11 Jul 2019)

You can hire a battery operated angle grinder for £15. You'd be there a long, long time with a hacksaw. 
https://www.hirestation.co.uk/basket/add-items/hire/210026/

(another option which I believe works if you can get the room to do it, is to put a car jack in the lock and force it apart that way)


----------



## Zanelad (11 Jul 2019)

I had an escort from a barn owl for a short part of my commute this morning. It appeared from nowhere, not sure if I disturbed it from feeding on something or if it just happened to be flying there. Around head height and it flew alongside me for 20 yards until my path went right and its left. Much bigger close up than I expected. Great sight and a nice moment.


----------



## StickyPTFE (11 Jul 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> View attachment 474940
> Well this is awkward. I came back to find my bike with a extra lock on. That i didnt put on. See picture (my lock is the green one) I never put the grey on I found it that way.
> I did try asking at a information desk but unfortunately they said they can’t do anything as if they cut someone else’s lock it’s criminal damage, I contacted my mum who tried contacting 101 but they couldn’t do anything either
> 
> ...



Never mind the law. That is your bike. Get that lock cut off and your bike secured ASAP.


----------



## Randombiker9 (11 Jul 2019)

I like Skol said:


> So where is your bike locked up, just in the town centre, at a place of work or study, or somewhere else?
> Seems odd if it is totally unexplained but your bike is still there today?
> Is there any chance it might be someone you have upset? Maybe someone you have fallen out with recently who thinks this will be a good way to get revenge? Is there anyone who might consider you to be parked in 'their' spot, someone who might have said they normally park their bike there?


Well yes it’s still same and it’s in riverside in Reading,Berkshire. which is mostly restaurants and a local shopping mall, 
The only issues I have had with people are a couple of deliveroo guys.


----------



## vickster (11 Jul 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> Well yes it’s still same and it’s in riverside in Reading,Berkshire. which is mostly restaurants and a local shopping mall,
> The only issues I have had with people are a couple of deliveroo guys.


Doesn’t sound like a good place to leave a bike overnight


----------



## C R (11 Jul 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> Well yes it’s still same and it’s in riverside in Reading,Berkshire. which is mostly restaurants and a local shopping mall,
> The only issues I have had with people are a couple of deliveroo guys.



Do you know if it is still there? You could try to see if your key would open the other lock. In any case don't leave it past tomorrow, hire a small angle grinder as suggested above and cut the lock out.


----------



## Dec66 (11 Jul 2019)

Witnessed some vile racial abuse from the driver of a VW Passat to the lady passenger of a Peugeot in Beckenham earlier. I have it on camera as well.

The problem is that, although you can hear the driver say it, and you see his car, I don't have any shot of him that would proved that he said it. It could have been someone across the street, for all the footage showed.

Saddened and angered me, that.


----------



## C R (11 Jul 2019)

Dec66 said:


> Witnessed some vile racial abuse from the driver of a VW Passat to the lady passenger of a Peugeot in Beckenham earlier. I have it on camera as well.
> 
> The problem is that, although you can hear the driver say it, and you see his car, I don't have any shot of him that would proved that he said it. It could have been someone across the street, for all the footage showed.
> 
> Saddened and angered me, that.


Still worth passing on to the police, chances are that they've been reported before, so this will add to the picture.


----------



## DRM (11 Jul 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyuwyG1sj2k
> 
> 
> Random question do you guys know what SSE stands for? and what's your opinion? I also assume the ringing's from hands-free unless any of you guys notice different
> ...



Southern and Scottish Electric, where about was this filmed? I know where they are in Leeds


----------



## DRM (11 Jul 2019)

fossyant said:


> Cameras won't make a difference. You need to get the lock cut off - even do it yourself. If (and it's a big if) someone asks, show them the key to your lock and explain. As a minimum, get a good hacksaw if you can't afford an angle grinder !


This in spades, that’ll be gone if you leave it too long.


----------



## Dec66 (12 Jul 2019)

C R said:


> Still worth passing on to the police, chances are that they've been reported before, so this will add to the picture.


Also on yesterday evening's viewing was the lad in front of me almost being knocked off, as we pulled away from the lights at Camberwell Green, by a grey van which pulled across three lanes to turn left towards Peckham and cut across him.

I offered him the footage but he didn't want to push it. Fair enough.


----------



## Randombiker9 (12 Jul 2019)

DRM said:


> Southern and Scottish Electric, where about was this filmed? I know where they are in Leeds


Reading, Berkshire


----------



## Randombiker9 (12 Jul 2019)

DRM said:


> This in spades, that’ll be gone if you leave it too long.


I know but I’m rubbish with tools don’t even know how those things work and i hate doing things in front of security


----------



## gaijintendo (12 Jul 2019)

Immediate flat on my marathon plus... Got the tube ready for some air... Just hoping some commuter will have a err... pump.

What was interesting is i found that my work fob made an excellent lever... But when i was finished, I realised I had a lever at the bottom of my bag...

It has been 20 mins and no luck, waving my wheel and along politely.

Some smiles, but looks like people are setting pbs today.

Edit: yay! Nearby attraction has 25+ cyclists employed there and a functioning track pump


----------



## vickster (12 Jul 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> I know but I’m rubbish with tools don’t even know how those things work and i hate doing things in front of security


Is the bike still there? Maybe your dad or a friend could help? If not, a locksmith?


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jul 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> I know but I’m rubbish with tools don’t even know how those things work and i hate doing things in front of security




You should have no worries about the security, after all it is your property. You just let them know what you are doing and they should be fine.


----------



## I like Skol (12 Jul 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> I know but I’m rubbish with tools don’t even know how those things work and i hate doing things in front of security


I was going to mention this. If you are not familiar with angry, whizzy powertools then get someone who is to do the cutting. If it kicks while cutting or you slip you could end up with fingers on the floor instead of bits of bike lock. Even worse, if the blade shatters you can end up with fragments embedded in your face or eyes. Obviously wear appropriate eye protection!


----------



## tom73 (12 Jul 2019)

Just seen this get the lock off ASAP. If anyone try's to stop you you can prove it's your bike. 
Take someone with you you're worried who knows what to do and or is able to back you up if anyone get's silly about it. 
No one can stop you really you're taking back your property that someone has deliberately prevented you from retrieving.


----------



## KneesUp (12 Jul 2019)

vickster said:


> Is the bike still there? Maybe your dad or a friend could help? If not, a locksmith?


We've all got fingers crossed for you @Randombiker9 - how are you getting on?


----------



## Dec66 (12 Jul 2019)

KneesUp said:


> We've all got fingers crossed for you @Randombiker9 - how are you getting on?


My two pennorth; when you get the extra lock off, put it back on the stand with a note on it saying "better luck next time".

I reckon bolt cutters might do that lock.


----------



## C R (12 Jul 2019)

Dec66 said:


> My two pennorth; when you get the extra lock off, put it back on the stand with a note on it saying "better luck next time".
> 
> I reckon bolt cutters might do that lock.


@Randombiker9, bolt cutter may be safer than an angle grinder if you haven't used it before too. You can hire a bolt cutter from HSS (other hire shops available)

https://www.hss.com/hire/p/bolt-cropper

Best of luck


----------



## palinurus (12 Jul 2019)

Elephant Bike commute today because I had to stop at the hardware shop halfway home for a bulky item.

Weight-wise it's like riding 3.2 bikes at the UCI weight limit or 2 steel road bikes. On the flats I had it in top and rode hunched down over the front basket with my hands in the centre of the bars. Uphill I twiddled at 5 mph.


----------



## fossyant (12 Jul 2019)

I like Skol said:


> I was going to mention this. If you are not familiar with angry, whizzy powertools then get someone who is to do the cutting. If it kicks while cutting or you slip you could end up with fingers on the floor instead of bits of bike lock. Even worse, if the blade shatters you can end up with fragments embedded in your face or eyes. Obviously wear appropriate eye protection!



Protection, what's that ?  Whoops....


----------



## gaijintendo (12 Jul 2019)

gaijintendo said:


> Immediate flat on my marathon plus... Got the tube ready for some air... Just hoping some commuter will have a err... pump.
> 
> What was interesting is i found that my work fob made an excellent lever... But when i was finished, I realised I had a lever at the bottom of my bag...
> 
> ...



And... rear tyre on the way home almost a kilometre away from the morning one, so pushed it to the same pump. Inflated and rolled off, but after the bumpy bit I discovered the bumpy bit was me - the beading had popped out. I pushed to a service station at the university, but the pump just deflated my tyre instantly - seemingly just for Schrader, same with the next one... Final try had a presta adapter. About 4km walking in total.

I've packed my rubbish pump for Monday.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Jul 2019)

Good news: There's a section of just under one mile of my commute that has over 40 individual potholes, areas of crazed tarmac and broken edging marked up for patching (they're all numbered) plus a number of small cracks to be filled.

Bad news: At each end is this marking...




(SD = Surface Dressing - loose chippings )


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jul 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Good news: There's a section of just under one mile of my commute that has over 40 individual potholes, areas of crazed tarmac and broken edging marked up for patching (they're all numbered) plus a number of small cracks to be filled.
> 
> Bad news: At each end is this marking...
> View attachment 475171
> ...



SD... Spawn of the devil


----------



## Jenkins (12 Jul 2019)

ianrauk said:


> SD... Spawn of the devil


Especially as this is mostly a designated "Quiet Lane" so doesn't get the volume of traffic to set the chippings into the surface properly.


----------



## Randombiker9 (13 Jul 2019)

KneesUp said:


> We've all got fingers crossed for you @Randombiker9 - how are you getting on?



Unfortunately I was at my volunteering yesterday so I couldnt check. My mums going later today to check and I had no one to back me as my friends are all working and my brothers too far away and hates me.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (13 Jul 2019)

Car swerved onto wrong side of the road, squeezing me in between two rows of cars. One that was parked up, opened their door!

Getting doored on a 9% slope at 40kph on a cargo bike would have hurt. I missed it but not without a hair raising, heart stopping 10 minutes following


----------



## Zanelad (13 Jul 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> Unfortunately I was at my volunteering yesterday so I couldnt check. My mums going later today to check and I had no one to back me as my friends are all working and my brothers too far away and hates me.



Why do you need back up to see if the bike's still there? If it isn't then your problem's gone as well.

Perhaps you should put your needs before the volunteering.


----------



## Randombiker9 (14 Jul 2019)

Zanelad said:


> Why do you need back up to see if the bike's still there? If it isn't then your problem's gone as well.
> 
> Perhaps you should put your needs before the volunteering.




Well update: it got sorted (not by me much if you want to know how PM me)


----------



## vickster (15 Jul 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> Well update: it got sorted (not by me much if you want to know how PM me)


Why not just post openly?


----------



## I like Skol (15 Jul 2019)

vickster said:


> Why not just post openly?


Because he beat 10 shades of crap out of some scumbag while getting the bike back and can't discuss it in case the police find out......


----------



## vickster (15 Jul 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Because he beat 10 shades of crap out of some scumbag while getting the bike back and can't discuss it in case the police find out......


I doubt she did


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jul 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> Well update: it got sorted (not by me much if you want to know how PM me)



A good few people on here offered helpful suggestions as to how to reclaim your bike. The best you can do is be a bit more civil and post in the thread.


----------



## gaijintendo (15 Jul 2019)

ianrauk said:


> A good few people on here offered helpful suggestions as to how to reclaim your bike. The best you can do is be a bit more civil and post in the thread.



Imagine asking for a PM! The gall!

I prefer imagining what happened! Glad you got your steed back @Randombiker9


----------



## dhd.evans (16 Jul 2019)

Wife was out when i got back to the ranch last night so stuck another 20mi on my ride:







Met this tosspot though (excuse the language):


----------



## rugby bloke (16 Jul 2019)

Strangely busy with cars on the Northants leg, encouragingly busy with cyclists through London.. Had an interesting incident with a scaffold lorry heading down Grey's Inn Road. The lorry was slowing down ahead of the group of cyclists I was with, The guy ahead of of me decides to over take the lorry at which point it swings out to the right so it is perpendicular to the road. The cyclist takes evasive action and the rest of us express mild surprise. At which point the banskman appears from no-where and the following conversation takes place:
Him: "Watch the indicators, watch the indicators !"
Me: "I can't, he's got his hazards on"
Him: "Well, what do hazards mean ? Something is going to happen"
Me: "Which is why we all slowed down whilst we accessed what to do"
Him: "Well, go past now"
Me: "Now ? The reversing lights are on and he is moving backwards, I think I'll wait thanks"

On a lighter note, for part of the ride I followed a bloke giving his young daughter a backy, she in her school uniform and carryiing a rucksack ... He was still as quick as me so I reckon he must be a pretty useful rider when he is on his own!


----------



## Arjimlad (17 Jul 2019)

Riding home on quiet roads at about 9pm after a work cricket match,I found a dangerous driver who has really shaken me up.

Cycling along the High Street dodging potholes and manhole covers, and observing the pointless painted bike symbols on the road, I became aware of a VW Golf driver travelling exceptionally close to my back wheel.

He could hardly have got closer without hitting me.

I put my right arm out with my open palm behind me in a pushing motion, and shouted "Back Off" but (unusually in this situation) he did not back off.

He continued to drive way too close to my back wheel - I was seriously alarmed by how close he continued to drive to me, but I had nowhere to go.

He then overtook me too close.

He claimed I was riding too far out in the road when I caught up with him at the red light ahead, but that was not the case. I was riding in secondary position and avoiding manhole covers and potholes. Anyway, it was no excuse at all for getting so close to me at 20mph.

I have reported him to the Police and asked for prosecution. If you want to see it you can do so here 
View: https://youtu.be/x1CdYBQiPXE
but be warned it is NSFW as my language is somewhat unparliamentary.

He referred to my camera, but I don't think he realised I had one running on the rear as well (Aldi job used as a back light). If the dashcam review officers think a letter to the registered keeper is sufficient for this driving then I will be making a formal complaint.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jul 2019)

What a complete and utter cock womble driver ^^^^
He should get done for that.


----------



## rugby bloke (17 Jul 2019)

That was bloody close, glad you are ok. Some drivers just don't realize that it just takes a pot hot or piece of road debris and you have no where to go. I have a similar run out if Wellingborough station - its down hill but the road is terrible and you have to weave your way around the pot holes and other hazards. 
Hopefully the driver will be punished.


----------



## nickAKA (17 Jul 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Riding home on quiet roads at about 9pm after a work cricket match,I found a dangerous driver who has really shaken me up.
> 
> Cycling along the High Street dodging potholes and manhole covers, and observing the pointless painted bike symbols on the road, I became aware of a VW Golf driver travelling exceptionally close to my back wheel.
> 
> ...




Good on you, you did the right thing and in a far more diplomatic way then I would have done.


----------



## dhd.evans (17 Jul 2019)

Absolute roaster in an Audi 4x4 overtook me whilst I signaled and moved into a filter lane to turn *right*. Numpty.

Otherwise a nice easy ride in.


----------



## Arjimlad (17 Jul 2019)

nickAKA said:


> Good on you, you did the right thing and in a far more diplomatic way then I would have done.


Thank you


----------



## Arjimlad (17 Jul 2019)

ianrauk said:


> What a complete and utter cock womble driver ^^^^
> He should get done for that.






rugby bloke said:


> That was bloody close, glad you are ok. Some drivers just don't realize that it just takes a pot hot or piece of road debris and you have no where to go. I have a similar run out if Wellingborough station - its down hill but the road is terrible and you have to weave your way around the pot holes and other hazards.
> Hopefully the driver will be punished.



Thanks chaps

Here's hoping - I just emailed the police's Dashcam team to reinforce my request that this is dealt with by prosecution rather than a warning letter & to offer to attend a station to give a statement.


----------



## clippetydoodah (17 Jul 2019)

Very warm commute this morning. Had some idiot try to overtake me coming through a single lane road works.
Also, a definite drug driver, the smell of weed was very obvious, and he was on his hands free too. I was glad to
turn off the road away from him.


----------



## dhd.evans (17 Jul 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> ... exceptionally close to my back wheel.



Quite the understatement there! Jeez. Hopefully the numpty gets a ticking off at the very least.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Heltor Chasca (17 Jul 2019)

I think we can all agree we are sick of bad driving no? But how you react varies from person to person.

Homeward bound on the school run bikes. Driver, turning right nearly ploughs into a group of teenage boys. They all end up shouting and swearing at each other. Driver resorts to racial language....

...and ends up with his car stranded in the middle of the road minus both his wing mirrors

The end.


----------



## palinurus (18 Jul 2019)

Good warm rain this morning, soaked. Realised when I got to work I hadn't put my socks in my bag. Went to my locker to get my work stuff and it turns out I had the foresight at some time in the past to leave a spare pair in there. This isn't typical.


----------



## palinurus (18 Jul 2019)

My feet are dry and my cap, gloves and leg warmers are in the 40C incubator in the lab.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jul 2019)

Had some warn rain too. Not heavy, more of a drizzle. But still warm.
From having one of the best commutes cycling to work yesterday morning with clear roads, to struggling today with the whole of SE London seemingly blocked with motor traffic. Horrendous. I also think the predicted rain has scared off the fair weathers. Only a couple of fellow cycling commuters on my route today.

So, rainy commute #21 for the year 2019 to date
Same period last year, 31 rainy commutes, 53 over all for the year 2018


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jul 2019)

Yet another rainy commute, but thankfully more drizzle then full on rain.
rainy commute #22 for the year 2019 to date
Same period last year, 31 rainy commutes, 53 over all for the year 2018

Garmin nearly came a cropper this morning. Rode a sleeping policeman and the Garmin went flying out of the mount. Van following me behind, I was waiting for the destructive 'crunch' of rubber over Garmin. Luckily the van missed it. First time it's ever decided to jump ship. Checked the mount and the the Garmin and no reason for it to jump. Just one of those things I guess.

Lovely cycling through the centre of Bromley this morning. A couple of burst water mains meant that the main road through (A21) was shut to motor traffic which made for a nice ride for me.

A21. Hey skinny GS Avanti rider. Repeatedly Jumping red lights, don't bother me. But in your club kit. That's not on. You sir are a berk.


----------



## icowden (19 Jul 2019)

On the school run with the daughter yesterday (aged 10) and came across this fabulous bit of parking on the cycle / foot path. Bearing in mind that this pavement is a stones throw from a primary school, nice of him to force everyone into traffic. Reported him for obstructing the highway and illegal pavement parking. Wonder if it'll go anywhere.


----------



## Randombiker9 (21 Jul 2019)

weirdly 2 things.

1. I was out having fun with my friends, I cycled into town got bus had a close call with a bus pulling out anyway but driver weirdly stopped just as he pulled out even though i slowed down to let him finish pulling out but i guess he saw me last minuite because he didn't continue till i went past.

2. then we got a difference bus to bowling since my friends don't cycle and when we came back on the bus there were teenagers messing around just being silly weaving around the bike lane and doing wheelies in the bike lane right next to bus. The bus driver ended up knocking him off, No offense too the teenager but personally i think this was karma. The driver didn't even realise till 5 mins later and then stopped at checked. Blind spot i'm guessing? The teenager was blaming him for being in cycle lane when he wasn't even in it) Luckily the teenager was ok but personally this was the teenagers fault because they should of been more careful. The driver must of been pretty annoyed or thinking it was his fault as people that got off the next few stops we could hear people asking if he was ok and saying it wasn't his fault. Police didn't get involved probs because no one got hurt. I personally don't get why teenagers are so careless. This was when we were on the bus me and my friend. I hate seeing this stuff. The driver kept his cool and wasn't rude suprsingly. The teenagers were being rude to him. 

(You could hear everything going on even though we were upstairs)


----------



## Randombiker9 (21 Jul 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> Wife was out when i got back to the ranch last night so stuck another 20mi on my ride:
> 
> View attachment 475693
> 
> ...



No need to swear


----------



## gaijintendo (21 Jul 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> weirdly 2 things.
> 
> 1. I was out having fun with my friends, I cycled into town got bus had a close call with a bus pulling out anyway but driver weirdly stopped just as he pulled out even though i slowed down to let him finish pulling out but i guess he saw me last minuite because he didn't continue till i went past.
> 
> ...



I can't do wheelies either.


----------



## palinurus (22 Jul 2019)

The cycleway/ footpath under the junction where the M25 access road/ A411/A41 meet was closed today, had to ride the crappy big roundabout and make a tricky right turn immediately on exit. Used to do it quite often in the other direction- it's easier that way around, partly signal-controlled-but haven't chosen to use it for ages.

Lately I've begun to doubt that I'm making much of a contribution at work however I had a day off on Friday and there weren't any clean spoons when I got to work on Monday so...


----------



## rivers (22 Jul 2019)

First day back to work after my holiday. Even though I didn't get home until nearly midnight after being towed back from Sheffield and have been up for well over 24 hours, I had a good run in this morning. Shaved another 20 seconds off the commute, and eeking ever so close to that 16mph mark. Quite a few new road layout changes in Bristol, so a bit confusing, and they have finally resurfaced the shoddily resurfaced bit of the B2B. I haven't missed the idiot drivers, got closed passed by an idiot in an SUV who nearly took out the car coming in the opposite direction and then had to slam on her brakes to avoid hitting the car in front of her. As her window was down, I kindly yelled "Well that was a bit stupid and pointless wasn't it?", and carried on through the queue of traffic she was desperate to join.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jul 2019)

Wahaaay.. first day of the school summer holidays. 7 and a hlf weeks of nice and clear roads to play with. Makes for great cycling and a better average speed into work


----------



## Arjimlad (22 Jul 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Wahaaay.. first day of the school summer holidays. 7 and a hlf weeks of nice and clear roads to play with. Makes for great cycling and a better average speed into work



+1 ! 
I enjoy taking my daughter to holiday club Mondays & Tuesdays but the rest of the week, weather permitting, I can get up a little earlier and squeak 20 miles in before work along some very nice roads. Splendid !


----------



## palinurus (23 Jul 2019)

palinurus said:


> The cycleway/ footpath under the junction where the M25 access road/ A411/A41 meet was closed today



Damn, there were big signs saying 'footway closed' and a load of orange barriers but I ducked down there today and got through easy (normally I would do this, only once have I failed to get through a 'road closed' situation- and that was when a bridge was missing)

If the signs had read 'cycleway closed' I would definitely have tried first time. The 'footway closed' made it seem serious.


----------



## Randombiker9 (23 Jul 2019)

Yesterday went out for a ride since I was bored only to have a driver to tell me to be in cycle lane whilst close overtaking right near a junction, I just Ignore people like that it’s not compulsory we don’t have to use cycle lanes.


----------



## rugby bloke (23 Jul 2019)

Glorious ride through the Northants countryside, it was warm even at 6 am. As its a day when you would definitely rather be on a bike than on the Tube I thought London would be packed with bikes, but it was strangely quite. I guess that must be the summer holiday effect.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jul 2019)

Goddam it's warm out there. I promised to myself to take it easy. Yeah right, like that ever happens. Especially with the very light traffic due to the school holidays. I flew in.

Did my good deed for the day. Saw a chap walking his bike with a rear puncture. Stopped to ask him if he needed help. He said he had no replacement inner tube and pump. No problem said I, I have a spare tube you can have. Took it out of my bag and gave it too him. He just looked at it a bit clueless. I asked if he knew how to change a tube. Nope he said. I did it in the end and sent him on his way.


----------



## Twizit (23 Jul 2019)

Still haven't cooled down and I've been sat at my desk in front of a fan for 2 hours...

... and it's only getting warmer this week


----------



## StickyPTFE (23 Jul 2019)

Twizit said:


> Still haven't cooled down and I've been sat at my desk in front of a fan for 2 hours...
> 
> ... and it's only getting warmer this week


I had to do exactly the same! 
The ride home is forecasted to be 31°C; might have to jump in the canal.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jul 2019)

Twizit said:


> Still haven't cooled down and I've been sat at my desk in front of a fan for 2 hours...
> 
> ... and it's only getting warmer this week





StickyPTFE said:


> I had to do exactly the same!
> The ride home is forecasted to be 31°C; might have to jump in the canal.



2 and a half hours after this mornings commute - I think I have just about managed to cool down


----------



## rugby bloke (23 Jul 2019)

Twizit said:


> Still haven't cooled down and I've been sat at my desk in front of a fan for 2 hours...
> 
> ... and it's only getting warmer this week


The joy of workplace showers, I was able to walk into the office relatively fresh whilst my colleagues who had endured the Tube were certainly wilting ...


----------



## Twizit (23 Jul 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> The joy of workplace showers, I was able to walk into the office relatively fresh whilst my colleagues who had endured the Tube were certainly wilting ...


This was after I'd emerged from the shower!!


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jul 2019)

Used my Holdsworth today for commuting on and all went well which is good news

Shared cycle / footpath awash with school holiday kids who are a law to themselves so ultra care needed


----------



## lazybloke (23 Jul 2019)

On a course this week, which enabled me to replace a sweaty commute with an hour in the hotel pool.
That is what I call perfect timing


----------



## roubaixtuesday (23 Jul 2019)

Well, that was an interesting trip home. 

Short extension into the hills curtailed by a rear tube blowout,* *BANG*,* the tyre apparently worn through, though I've never known one go so quickly from first sight of canvas to blown through. 

Booted the tyre with a large inner tube patch and a Croatian bank note, and limped the 15 miles home on about 30 psi, very cautiously and mainly out of the saddle to minimise rear tyre load. 

Finally made it only to have an idiot in one of those ridiculous Porsche 4x4s stop in front of me staring at her phone oblivious to the now empty road ahead. 

Sharp **BANG* *applied to her rear end got her moving again, followed by altercation at next stop as I ever so tactfully explained that she was breaking the law and endangering the rest of us. Needless to say, she thought she was just fine, not on the phone, at all, just looking at it for directions apparently. ..


----------



## tom73 (23 Jul 2019)

Still illegal though


----------



## Jenkins (23 Jul 2019)

6am today, not a breath of wind and the sun was burning off a heavy dew on the fields producing quite a thick mist - it was quite chilly for that mile & a half!


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jul 2019)

Wow that was a hot ride home. And the headwind was a complete and utter buggeroony. So I just took it easy and rolled home, no pint pushing it too hard on these conditions.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (23 Jul 2019)

tom73 said:


> Still illegal though



Well, quite.


----------



## Twizit (24 Jul 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Wow that was a hot ride home. And the headwind was a complete and utter buggeroony. So I just took it easy and rolled home, no *pint* pushing it too hard on these conditions.



Was that a deliberate mis-wording - definitely felt like a few pints after crawling home on the bike last night. Lovely and cool on the way in this morning though....


----------



## C R (24 Jul 2019)

A tad warm this morning, at the end of my couple of miles commute I was dripping as if I had done 20 miles.


----------



## Zanelad (24 Jul 2019)

C R said:


> A tad warm this morning, at the end of my couple of miles commute I was dripping as if I had done 20 miles.



I'm afraid I chickened out and took the car.  I took the motorbike yesterday as I had to be home earlier than I would have been on the pushbike. It was uncomfortable even with a mesh jacket. It felt like riding through a sauna.

Radio and air con turned up, or should that be down? Much more comfortable. Might opt for the car tomorrow too.


----------



## dhd.evans (24 Jul 2019)

Helluva noise last night with thunder and rain; decided to skip it this morning.


----------



## Twizit (24 Jul 2019)

Zanelad said:


> I took the motorbike yesterday as I had to be home earlier than I would have been on the pushbike. It was uncomfortable even with a mesh jacket. It felt like riding through a sauna.



Couldn't face sitting on the motorbike in this weather - it's awful through London - especially when sat stewing at traffic lights with the engine heat gently cooking your nether regions


----------



## Jenkins (24 Jul 2019)

Two thunderstorms went through last night - the last finished just 1/2 an hour before I left for work and it was still 20°C at 6am. Finishing at midday and plan on spending the afternoon somewhere in the shade.


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Jul 2019)

Extended sweaty but enjoyable ride this morning


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Jul 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Thanks chaps
> 
> Here's hoping - I just emailed the police's Dashcam team to reinforce my request that this is dealt with by prosecution rather than a warning letter & to offer to attend a station to give a statement.


After an anxious wait I am pleased to report that the Dashcam team are seeking prosecution. Now hoping to get it through the Criminal Justice team who will make a final decision.


----------



## dhd.evans (24 Jul 2019)

Got the bike over lunch and came in...


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Jul 2019)

Lovely ride in, 13 miles along country lanes, but I felt a bit weak at the knees - having exchanged morning greetings with a beautiful young woman in shorts and boots riding a fine brown horse !


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jul 2019)

Do you know who I hate. Bloody Smart car drivers. With their stupid little hair drier on wheels. Thinking they are somehow saving the environment. Well you're not. It still has four wheels, it has an engine, runs on petrol and belches out fumes. You are just as bad as all the other polluting numpty motons who likes to think you can try to bully cyclists off the road. One of the little shytebags decided he didn't like the 3 cyclists in front of him at a junction so decided to hi rev and pass us very close on a couple of occasions whilst ranting and raving out of his window. Coward wouldn't stop at the road side when I asked him so we could talk. Twat of the highest order. 

Apart from that, it was a lovely, very warm, windless, fairly traffic free, fairly fast commute in.


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Jul 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Do you know who I hate. Bloody Smart car drivers. With their stupid little hair drier on wheels. Thinking they are somehow saving the environment. Well you're not. It still has four wheels, it has an engine, runs on petrol and belches out fumes. You are just as bad as all the other polluting numpty motons who likes to think you can try to bully cyclists off the road. One of the little shytebags decided he didn't like the 3 cyclists in front of him at a junction so decided to hi rev and pass us very close on a couple of occasions whilst ranting and raving out of his window. Coward wouldn't stop at the road side when I asked him so we could talk. Twat of the highest order.
> 
> Apart from that, it was a lovely, very warm, windless, fairly traffic free, fairly fast commute in.



I've not found this but I do take extra care when I see a Prius or other electric/hybrid car especially those little BMW i3 thingies. The drivers seem to take even less care around cyclists than other motorists. Your Fartcar driver appears to be a moron but you'll have @Drago on your back if you tar them all with the same brush


----------



## dhd.evans (25 Jul 2019)

"Wife, weather looks lovely - i'm going to take a longer ride home is that alright?"







Oops. seem to have tagged on 1.5hrs onto my ride...


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jul 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> I've not found this but I do take extra care when I see a Prius or other electric/hybrid car especially those little BMW i3 thingies. The drivers seem to take even less care around cyclists than other motorists. Your Fartcar driver appears to be a moron but you'll have @Drago on your back if you tar them all with the same brush




Don't even get me started on those sh!tty London Prius cabbie drivers...


----------



## StickyPTFE (26 Jul 2019)

Does anybody else feel like the roads are worse when the weather is so nice, I feel like everybody is racing around to get to the pub. I have been papped more times than usual.
Anyway, booked yesterday off work so no commute but it was a scorcher, 34°C in the midlands.


----------



## dhd.evans (26 Jul 2019)

Cruising on my Mavic Ksyriums (which i forgot to take off) down a slight incline at about 30mph:



Guy was immensely apologetic but i did get the 'life flashing before my eyes' feeling.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jul 2019)

Very warm mornings commute interspersed with warm cooling rain. Very enjoyable.

Rain stats
Rainy commute # 24 for the year td
same period last year 31 rainy commutes 53 over all. So catching up with last years.

Previous years
Same period Jan 1st - July 26th / Year total
2017 13 / 31
2016 21 / 31
2015 14 / 35
2014 23 / 45
2013 16 / 39
2012 25 / 45


----------



## StickyPTFE (26 Jul 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> Cruising on my Mavic Ksyriums (which i forgot to take off) down a slight incline at about 30mph:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy was immensely apologetic but i did get the 'life flashing before my eyes' feeling.



Wow, that was definitely a 'Life flashing before eyes' moment. Glad you're ok.


----------



## downesy (26 Jul 2019)

downesy said:


> Well yesterday's was a belter 2 minutes from home hit a branch tried to correct come off sideways, left leg first broken tibia and fibula and something broke in the kneecap. May give the bike a miss today .
> In good hands operation tomorrow(Fri) maybe home for Christmas not the present I wanted really ho! ho! ho!



Well after nearly 8months I had my first ride since the accident only a couple of miles but man I am happy .
Was on the operating table for 5 hours 2 pins , 3 plates and 32screws plus a rebuild of my knee plateau , using milled bone paste . Almost good as new and weekly physio to help muscle strength and flexibility , so more cycling to come just build up slowly and back to commuting before I know it


----------



## Arjimlad (26 Jul 2019)

downesy said:


> Well after nearly 8months I had my first ride since the accident only a couple of miles but man I am happy .
> Was on the operating table for 5 hours 2 pins , 3 plates and 32screws plus a rebuild of my knee plateau , using milled bone paste . Almost good as new and weekly physio to help muscle strength and flexibility , so more cycling to come just build up slowly and back to commuting before I know it


Great! Really pleased for you


----------



## Arjimlad (26 Jul 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> Cruising on my Mavic Ksyriums (which i forgot to take off) down a slight incline at about 30mph:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy was immensely apologetic but i did get the 'life flashing before my eyes' feeling.



Unusual to get an apology!


----------



## DCBassman (26 Jul 2019)

downesy said:


> Well after nearly 8months I had my first ride since the accident only a couple of miles but man I am happy .
> Was on the operating table for 5 hours 2 pins , 3 plates and 32screws plus a rebuild of my knee plateau , using milled bone paste . Almost good as new and weekly physio to help muscle strength and flexibility , so more cycling to come just build up slowly and back to commuting before I know it


Great news!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (28 Jul 2019)

Back at work  It's tough doing this after 7 weeks off. On the bright side, I barely noticed the "hills" on my commute: they're nothing compared to the French Alps.


----------



## Randombiker9 (29 Jul 2019)

taxis?
why was this black taxi in such a hurry when he stopped for fuel afterwards lol  . (incase you wonder why i'm looking back it's because the black taxi was by my tail (You can't see it behind me as my cameras on my helmet and i'm not an owl i can't turn my head 360 degrees) and kept wanting to overtake when it wasn't safe too. around temporary lights even though he was just getting fuel. 


ps you guys might wonder why i didn't confront it, I don't confront drivers as it's most likely just going to make things worse or things will end up getting physical. 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlZfAABfr-k

Opinions?


ianrauk said:


> Don't even get me started on those sh!tty London Prius cabbie drivers...



how do you know where taxis are from or are most from london because i checked the number plate from the black taxi in my video and it said it was a london taxi? even though i'm in reading not london lol.


----------



## IanSmithCSE (29 Jul 2019)

Good morning,

I always love complaints about other road users accompanied by video clips. :-)

You seem completely oblivious to the fact that you are riding on the "wrong side of the road" (I know that this is permissible when safe) and are forcing oncoming drivers to divert from their route to avoid hitting you.

Bye

Ian


----------



## Randombiker9 (29 Jul 2019)

IanSmithCSE said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I always love complaints about other road users accompanied by video clips. :-)
> 
> ...


No it's called filtering, we're alllowed to fillter it's better to filter on the right side compared to the inside. and temporary traffic lights . (Roadwaorks had shut the left side off hence temp lights) So what are you talking about? did you not see the temp lights, road works or not know about filtering?


----------



## icowden (29 Jul 2019)

Nothing wrong with the cycling in that video. Everything wrong with the Cabbie.
Sweeping generalisation here but a number of them are utter s***^*^*&^^%$^%. They hate cyclists and will do anything to get past them even WHEN THERE IS NO POINT.

I'm more cautious and would probably have gone up the left side but I'd still have been in the same position going through the roadworks.


----------



## skudupnorth (29 Jul 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Do you know who I hate. Bloody Smart car drivers. With their stupid little hair drier on wheels. Thinking they are somehow saving the environment. Well you're not. It still has four wheels, it has an engine, runs on petrol and belches out fumes. You are just as bad as all the other polluting numpty motons who likes to think you can try to bully cyclists off the road. One of the little shytebags decided he didn't like the 3 cyclists in front of him at a junction so decided to hi rev and pass us very close on a couple of occasions whilst ranting and raving out of his window. Coward wouldn't stop at the road side when I asked him so we could talk. Twat of the highest order.
> 
> Apart from that, it was a lovely, very warm, windless, fairly traffic free, fairly fast commute in.


Those little $h1t boxes only run on higher octane fuel as well, bags of puss !


----------



## skudupnorth (29 Jul 2019)

Well i've been back on the bike for just over three weeks after all my old fart operations and i can safely say it's great to be back ! Still have the odd idiot trying to bugger the day up but thats not going to stop me


----------



## Randombiker9 (30 Jul 2019)

icowden said:


> Nothing wrong with the cycling in that video. Everything wrong with the Cabbie.
> Sweeping generalisation here but a number of them are utter s***^*^*&^^%$^%. They hate cyclists and will do anything to get past them even WHEN THERE IS NO POINT.
> 
> I'm more cautious and would probably have gone up the left side but I'd still have been in the same position going through the roadworks.


Lol thanks. Just wondering can you report taxis to their company and if so how do you know where they come from or are they to do with the council?. I did google te reg before and it said London. Which doesn’t make sense because I’m not in London.


----------



## I like Skol (30 Jul 2019)

Nearly forgot to mention tonight's cat and mouse commute.

Working funny shifts this week due to school holidays and child care responsibilities, so finishing work at 12.30 in the morning. I'm used to seeing plenty of wildlife when doing the nocturnal commutes, foxes, hedgehogs, badgers, owls, bats etc, even though it is a largely urban route.
Tonight was a new one. As I was heading up Stockport Road West towards Bredbury I saw something appear to tumble out into the road ahead of me, like a leaf blowing across the tarmac. As I got closer it turned out to be a short, chubby mouse which turned and dashed back toward the kerb as I got to within a foot or two of it. A few hundred yards later a fat lazy domestic cat sauntered across the road in front of me and I thought to myself 'no use being here mate, all the mice are partying in the street a short way back down the hill'!

#Ilovecyclecommuting


----------



## icowden (30 Jul 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> Lol thanks. Just wondering can you report taxis to their company and if so how do you know where they come from or are they to do with the council?. I did google te reg before and it said London. Which doesn’t make sense because I’m not in London.



The key is that little license square. It will tell you who their licensing operator is. i tried reporting one to the Met a few weeks ago but got nothing.

Iain


----------



## BeardyAndyM (30 Jul 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> No it's called filtering, we're alllowed to fillter it's better to filter on the right side compared to the inside. and temporary traffic lights . (Roadwaorks had shut the left side off hence temp lights) So what are you talking about? did you not see the temp lights, road works or not know about filtering?



I would question why he stayed on the right so long after leaving the roadworks, its not like he was carrying a lot of speed. Right or wrong it helps to be courteous and in that instance the polite thing to do would be get over to the left asap.


----------



## Randombiker9 (30 Jul 2019)

BeardyAndyM said:


> I would question why he stayed on the right so long after leaving the roadworks, its not like he was carrying a lot of speed. Right or wrong it helps to be courteous and in that instance the polite thing to do would be get over to the left asap.


What do you mean? I stopped to avoid an accident and he went past and then turned l to he could of easily knocked me off or hooked me if I stayed in the left on his inside and it’s not on a camera but a few moments after that there’s a small junction where I have to change into a bus lane (which is on the right)


----------



## skudupnorth (30 Jul 2019)

Well my commute ended in such an amazing way !! I am on phased return to work after my lay off and there was an official cutting of the ribbon for the newly completed stretch of the Bridgewater way at Astley. For those who may not know,this stretch has always been called the "muddy mile" due to it being left in an aweful condition whilst each side of it had been resurfaced into an amazing cycle/walking link. Finally everyone came together and the path has now been finished and to officially open this section we had the legend that is Chris Boardman and the Mayor of Manchester Andy Burnam along with people from Peel Holdings who own this section. After all the interviews and pomp,i spoke to Chris and he kindly had his photo taken with me and my Boardman fixie on which he commented on how good it looked even though it had a few mods and being an early 2011 model. I was a bit chuffed !!! On top of that,he had rode from Manchester on one of his latest bikes, top bloke. He was heading partially my way so it was rude not to ride with him along the canal before i turned off,i wished him a safe ride and we went our separate ways,best commute ever !!!


----------



## 13 rider (30 Jul 2019)

@skudupnorth is the last photo Chris Boardman dropping you . Please try harder


----------



## roubaixtuesday (30 Jul 2019)

Fabulous, thanks for sharing!

Burnham and Boardman, next PM and transport secretary?

I'd vote for them.

What are the odds?


----------



## Jenkins (30 Jul 2019)

My round trip commute for the past two days has been exactly the same distance to the hundredth of a mile!
(Garmin 500 tracked)


----------



## skudupnorth (30 Jul 2019)

13 rider said:


> @skudupnorth is the last photo Chris Boardman dropping you . Please try harder


 I was letting him go in front, he had those gear things and I was on my fixie


----------



## skudupnorth (30 Jul 2019)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Fabulous, thanks for sharing!
> 
> Burnham and Boardman, next PM and transport secretary?
> 
> ...


Both passionate about improving safe infrastructure for everyone who doesn’t want to drive everywhere, good times ahead I hope. Andy Burnham is so down to earth along with Chris of course


----------



## Shut Up Legs (30 Jul 2019)

0°C on my ride to work this morning. 
I miss that European heatwave, and wish I was still in the French Alps right now. 
As usual, the motorists' attitude to cyclists in Australia sucks.


----------



## I like Skol (31 Jul 2019)

skudupnorth said:


> Well my commute ended in such an amazing way !! I am on phased return to work after my lay off and there was an official cutting of the ribbon for the newly completed stretch of the Bridgewater way at Astley. For those who may not know,this stretch has always been called the "muddy mile" due to it being left in an aweful condition whilst each side of it had been resurfaced into an amazing cycle/walking link. Finally everyone came together and the path has now been finished and to officially open this section we had the legend that is Chris Boardman and the Mayor of Manchester Andy Burnam along with people from Peel Holdings who own this section. After all the interviews and pomp,i spoke to Chris and he kindly had his photo taken with me and my Boardman fixie on which he commented on how good it looked even though it had a few mods and being an early 2011 model. I was a bit chuffed !!! On top of that,he had rode from Manchester on one of his latest bikes, top bloke. He was heading partially my way so it was rude not to ride with him along the canal before i turned off,i wished him a safe ride and we went our separate ways,best commute ever !!!
> View attachment 477755
> View attachment 477756
> View attachment 477757


Absolutely fek'ing awesome. You might have put on a decent shirt though, you nobber!


----------



## skudupnorth (31 Jul 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Absolutely fek'ing awesome. You might have put on a decent shirt though, you nobber!


Cheeky bugger, it’s my fave cycling related t-shirt


----------



## Zanelad (31 Jul 2019)

Strong headwind this morning. With my luck it'll swing through 180° by the time I go home later


----------



## roubaixtuesday (31 Jul 2019)

Interesting ride in this morning. Aside from the worst flooded roads I’ve experienced in fully 20 years (!), I seem to be in a spate of idiot motorists.

Today’s featured someone driving straight at me onto a mini roundabout I was already on. Emergency stops and much agricultural language ensued (from me, as the adrenaline got to me). The fool claimed his pillar made me invisible FFS.

I’ve had about one incident a day for the past week, normally it’s more like one a month.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jul 2019)

P fairy visit due to glass penetration , at least it was 100 yrds from work so no drama quick tube change and re inflation once glass shard removed


----------



## roubaixtuesday (31 Jul 2019)

A quite remarkably wet ride home, pouring rain, lots of standing water, road closures etc. Turns out it really is exceptional - the local river has just passed its highest ever recorded level!


----------



## skudupnorth (31 Jul 2019)

I am sure i am not the only one to endure extreme wet weather today,here is the Roe Green Loop line near Astley which me and a fellow commuter attempted before taking a drier detour this afternoon !


----------



## 13 rider (31 Jul 2019)

skudupnorth said:


> I am sure i am not the only one to endure extreme wet weather today,here is the Roe Green Loop line near Astley which me and a fellow commuter attempted before taking a drier detour this afternoon !
> View attachment 477898
> View attachment 477899


Chris Boardman would have got through


----------



## skudupnorth (31 Jul 2019)

13 rider said:


> Chris Boardman would have got through


He is a God and would have glided over it


----------



## Hicky (1 Aug 2019)

Mcr last night was a joke, car drivers blocking most junctions and those who were amber gamblers were considered as generous, I've never seen so many people run red lights.
Fortunately the rain only hit me for the last couple of miles home.


----------



## BeardyAndyM (1 Aug 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> What do you mean? I stopped to avoid an accident and he went past and then turned l to he could of easily knocked me off or hooked me if I stayed in the left on his inside and it’s not on a camera but a few moments after that there’s a small junction where I have to change into a bus lane (which is on the right)



Just watched it again..

At 30 seconds in you leave the road works with the cab behind you but stay in the right hand lane, yes the cabby didn't waste anytime in cutting under you but if you'd have moved across straight away he'd not have been able to go underneath. Not saying he's right but you left the door open!


----------



## icowden (1 Aug 2019)

BeardyAndyM said:


> Just watched it again..
> At 30 seconds in you leave the road works with the cab behind you but stay in the right hand lane,



To me it looks like *she* (apols and thanks to @vickster!) starts to turn in at the end of the roadworks taking (not unreasonably) a fairly shallow angle. He senses the cab driver who has seen a gap and undercut and turns to look over his left shoulder. The cab driver sees this as weakness and keeps undercutting. He doesn't stay out because he wants to, but because he is forced to.


----------



## vickster (1 Aug 2019)

icowden said:


> To me it looks like he starts to turn in at the end of the roadworks taking (not unreasonably) a fairly shallow angle. He senses the cab driver who has seen a gap and undercut and turns to look over his left shoulder. The cab driver sees this as weakness and keeps undercutting. He doesn't stay out because he wants to, but because he is forced to.


He is a she


----------



## icowden (1 Aug 2019)

Oops - corrected now - thanks @vickster. There's my gender prejudice running away uncontrolled. (slaps own wrist).

Although that does open up an interesting question...

I personally think I would have taken the same line as @Randombiker9, but I'm quite a cautious rider, and I don't like turning that sharply. 

It would be interesting to find out whether there is a gender / confidence gap regarding the line taken. I wonder how many of us would have done as @BeardyAndyM suggests and taken a more aggressive turn in, and whether confident bikers or male bikers are more likely to take an "ownership" position on the road?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (2 Aug 2019)

My post-Alps weight loss is still present. 
On 15th June just before leaving for the Alps, it was 80kg.
On 22nd July just after returning, it was 76.5kg.
Today, after riding home from work, it was 77kg.
My height is 190cm, so I'm fairly happy with the above.


----------



## BeardyAndyM (2 Aug 2019)

icowden said:


> Oops - corrected now - thanks @vickster. There's my gender prejudice running away uncontrolled. (slaps own wrist).
> 
> Although that does open up an interesting question...
> 
> ...



Sadly the lesser vehicle always gets bullied on the road.

My mother in law used to let me borrow her Nissan Micra when i needed a break from my 50 mile round trip daily commute and the amount of cars that would try to push me around was laughable (the hardened cyclist at the wheel however was having none of it!)

I always keep well over when just riding along but will get myself in the middle of the road when turning right at a junction, if you keep right they will try and go under if they can.


----------



## Sixmile (2 Aug 2019)

My legs were really tired this morning so took 2 minutes longer to get to my 5 mile marker point of my regular 12 mile commute. Around about mile 7 I'd a horrendously unpleasant motorist threatening all sorts stopping beside me to offer insults and aggression in spade loads. His problem was that I was about 2 bike lengths over a stop line as I waited for the lights to turn green (I know every sequence on that road like the back of my hand). Fair enough, by the letter of the law I should wait behind the line but for this chap to declare all sorts of threats and abuse and that I was lucky that he's busy today because 'rules are rules' as he sat in his battered Zafira with no seat belt and illegally tinted front and rear lights, is just so ironic. I think I was most annoyed that he referred to my brand new green glasses as me sitting there with my 'wee bug eyes'! I thought they looked good


----------



## Rob Walker (4 Aug 2019)

skudupnorth said:


> I am sure i am not the only one to endure extreme wet weather today,here is the Roe Green Loop line near Astley which me and a fellow commuter attempted before taking a drier detour this afternoon !



Was that the bit leading to the leigh busway? If so, it's a good thing I took a different route on Wednesday, but it was all gone by Thursday morning.


----------



## skudupnorth (4 Aug 2019)

Rob Walker said:


> Was that the bit leading to the leigh busway? If so, it's a good thing I took a different route on Wednesday, but it was all gone by Thursday morning.


It is and it was deep


----------



## dhd.evans (5 Aug 2019)

Nearly got taken out by a BSO this morning; cruising along on the cycle path (i know, madness took over me) behind said dumpling before shoulder check and overtake was on the cards. Numpty decided to take a sharp 90 degree turn into a junction without signalling, checking shoulder or... listening out to me shouting "Oy, farkface wotcher!". Headphones where deeply implanted into his bonce...


----------



## sleuthey (6 Aug 2019)

Was darker than I was expecting when I came out of yoga at 9pm. Luckily I have put a couple of £2.50 rechargeable lights on the front and rear forks in an anti theft way so they can stay on 247. Worked a treat this evening.


----------



## rugby bloke (7 Aug 2019)

First time on the commute for 10 days and certainly felt it in the legs. Did anyone else have the high winds last night ? It was fair blowing a gale in Wellingborough which sapped whatever strength I had in my legs for the return ride. The usual succession of close passes on the climb up from Little Irchester - I think it must be people using it to avaoid the A45 roadworks but it a consistent feature of the ride.
Other than that, great the be back on the bike, hopefully be a bit stronger tomorrow.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Aug 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> First time on the commute for 10 days and certainly felt it in the legs. Did anyone else have the high winds last night ? It was fair blowing a gale in Wellingborough which sapped whatever strength I had in my legs for the return ride. The usual succession of close passes on the climb up from Little Irchester - I think it must be people using it to avaoid the A45 roadworks but it a consistent feature of the ride.
> Other than that, great the be back on the bike, hopefully be a bit stronger tomorrow.




Nasty headwinds last night, made for a tough old journey home. This evenings commute is looking the same.


----------



## sleuthey (7 Aug 2019)

Just a bit breezy in Bristol. However I got caught out in a monsoon at 6am today in the east suburbs. On the plus side, despite being completely bald, I made use of the works hair dryer:


----------



## BrumJim (8 Aug 2019)

Anyone on here:
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-sc...yclist-makes-it-through-edinburgh-flood-water


----------



## T675Rich (8 Aug 2019)

Nothing interesting but after raising my seat by about a cm last night my legs are not nearly a tired as usual, the LBS who sold it me said I wouldn't want it higher than they set it for me, I guess that was wrong. I still think I could have it a bit higher.


----------



## rugby bloke (8 Aug 2019)

BrumJim said:


> Anyone on here:
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-sc...yclist-makes-it-through-edinburgh-flood-water


Love the attitude - I avoid cycling through any water if I cannot see what lies beneath so this is very impressive !


----------



## BrumJim (8 Aug 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> Love the attitude - I avoid cycling through any water if I cannot see what lies beneath so this is very impressive !



There is a conveniently positioned CSDG* to tell him how deep the water is. Also note that he is riding on the pavement, although I guess it would take a VERY pedantic copper to pull him up on this one.


*Car-Shaped Depth Gauge.


----------



## MrGrumpy (8 Aug 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> Love the attitude - I avoid cycling through any water if I cannot see what lies beneath so this is very impressive !



Met another cyclist trying similar this morning but failed miserably ! Considering its all drainage/waste water that has siphoned back up it wouldn't be me ! Anyway I got caught in all of that heavy downpour yesterday, went from being bone dry to absolute drowned rat in all of 3 mins . Mudguards don` help ! :-D


----------



## Jenkins (8 Aug 2019)

Apparently it was Cycle to Work day today. Guess who had the only bike in the shed at work?


----------



## ianrauk (9 Aug 2019)

Looking at all the doom weather forecasts yesterday predicting moonson like conditions I was expecting this mornings commute to be akin to cycling in Hell. I must have been very lucky. Even though it rained over night and the roads were wet. The only rain I had was just a bit of drizzle for half an hour. Nothing to really moan about. I was talking to a fellow cycle commuter last night about today's predicted wet storms. He said he wasn't going to chance it and get the train. That thought really never enters my mind. I would rather be wet then get the train(s) to work.
However, the wind, it wasn't strong though it was very warm. weird.

So, scores on the doors.
Rainy commute # 27 for 2019
For the same period last year 33 rainy commutes.


----------



## Threevok (9 Aug 2019)

Lovely ride to work today. Sun shining and little wind

I suspect the ride home wont be as pleasant though


----------



## biggs682 (9 Aug 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Apparently it was Cycle to Work day today. Guess who had the only bike in the shed at work?



Same here


----------



## Threevok (9 Aug 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Same here



Me too, although that's the same every day


----------



## MrGrumpy (9 Aug 2019)

Car today because I can


----------



## clippetydoodah (9 Aug 2019)

Managed 90% of a commute on Monday. Trying out my new carbon wheels, which were great.

I had to take an alternative route as my usual way to work was stopped by a closed bridge, much to my surprise,
and disorientation. I Got near to work when my new tubular punctured on some gravel. Couldn't fix it so I did a walk
of shame to the office. Local Evans couldn't fix it. Had to get a lift home.

Abandoned the rest of this week due to being ill, and threats of electrocution.


----------



## Grievesy (10 Aug 2019)

Yesterday ride in: got wet
Ride home: got wet
Todays ride in: got wet

There is a car and a motorbike on my driveway.. but it still doesn't occur to me to use them. if anything I'm sitting at my desk in work researching waterproofs. 
Goretex here I come!


----------



## ianrauk (10 Aug 2019)

Grievesy said:


> Yesterday ride in: got wet
> Ride home: got wet
> Todays ride in: got wet
> 
> ...



I find there's really no need for waterproofs for wet riding in the summer. You'll only boil in the bag and over heat. That's why lycra clothing is so good. It dries very quickly.


----------



## Grievesy (10 Aug 2019)

I agree, but winter is around the corner. and I'm planning ahead for once.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Aug 2019)

Grievesy said:


> I agree, but winter is around the corner. and I'm planning ahead for once.


Fair enough. I find for the winter that a waterproof jacket and leggings is enough for even the coldest and wettest of days. But of course everyone is different.


----------



## I like Skol (11 Aug 2019)

clippetydoodah said:


> Managed 90% of a commute on Monday. Trying out my new carbon wheels, which were great.
> 
> I had to take an alternative route as my usual way to work was stopped by a closed bridge, much to my surprise,
> and disorientation. I Got near to work when my new tubular punctured on some gravel. Couldn't fix it so I did a walk
> ...


Commuting on carbon wheels and tubulars 
Regular sturdy wheels with clincher tyres/inner tubes you can fix yourself at the side of the road are what is required for commuting. You could have been back on your way in 10 minutes....


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Aug 2019)

Back on it after 2 weeks off. Only 6 miles ridden into work but one cockwomble in an Astra tried to overtake me in the face of oncoming traffic, and had to abort at last minute cutting in close behind me. I stuck out my arm to persuade him to desist. 

Another close pass off a Nissan Micra driver too, not close enough to bother reporting really. But it is nevertheless good to cycle to work.


----------



## dhd.evans (12 Aug 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> .... is nevertheless good to cycle to work.



Amen brother.


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Aug 2019)

Soaked ! Thankfully I can put the heating on low to dry everything out.


----------



## BromyG (14 Aug 2019)

Managed to get into work dry this morning - but not looking good for the return trip soon!


----------



## straas (16 Aug 2019)

Pretty wet today. 

Have to head back home during lunch to let the dog out, wish he'd learn how to open the door himself.


----------



## KneesUp (16 Aug 2019)

straas said:


> Pretty wet today.
> 
> Have to head back home during lunch to let the dog out, wish he'd learn how to open the door himself.


"Why is your dog called 'Blacksmith'?"
"Because whenever I come in he makes a bolt for the door"

Got in dry. Resigned to not getting home dry from the moment I decided I couldn't be bothered finding my waterproofs because I haven't unpacked them from our holiday yet. It's Friday, I don't care :-)


----------



## I like Skol (16 Aug 2019)

KneesUp said:


> Resigned to not getting home dry from the moment I decided I couldn't be bothered finding my waterproofs because I haven't unpacked them from our holiday yet. It's Friday, I don't care :-)


Some times this is the way, because it is....,.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (18 Aug 2019)

It was 2°C on my ride to work just now. I miss that European heatwave. On the bright side, I didn't get rained on, even though rain is forecast for today.


----------



## Zanelad (19 Aug 2019)

The realisation that in a couple of weeks I'm goint to need lights for the morning commute.


----------



## KneesUp (19 Aug 2019)

Zanelad said:


> The realisation that in a couple of weeks I'm goint to need lights for the morning commute.


I used mine on the way home last week because I had to stay a bit late :-(


----------



## dhd.evans (20 Aug 2019)

Numpties abound:


----------



## Arjimlad (20 Aug 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> Numpties abound:




"wah, you were going too fast!!"


----------



## biggs682 (20 Aug 2019)

Zanelad said:


> The realisation that in a couple of weeks I'm goint to need lights for the morning commute.



Been using my lights since last week on my pre work rides


----------



## Bazzer (20 Aug 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Been using my lights since last week on my pre work rides



Yep. Mine went on last week and will now be on the bike for the next 9 months.


----------



## dhd.evans (20 Aug 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> "wah, you were going too fast!!"



"How dare I ride at 17mph in a 30mph zone! I'm such a cad!"


----------



## Arjimlad (21 Aug 2019)

A few recent experiences..

Noisy strange bike




This drifting was deliberate - I saw all three drivers watching me in their wing mirrors - the first 2 made space, the third tried to shut me down from filtering.



This Jaguar driver thinks the cycle paint is his personal stop line. Don't you just hate it when they do this ?


----------



## rivers (22 Aug 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> A few recent experiences..
> 
> Noisy strange bike




I've seen disco bike man on the b2b the past couple of mornings


----------



## Arjimlad (22 Aug 2019)

rivers said:


> I've seen disco bike man on the b2b the past couple of mornings



Someone replied to my tweeting that video to say how annoyed he was at disco man spoiling the peace & tranquillity. I said good evening but he seemed rather taciturn. The trailerboard was intriguing. So much weight on that back wheel as well !


----------



## ianrauk (22 Aug 2019)

[QUOTE="Arjimlad, post: 5715756, member: 18289"
This Jaguar driver thinks the cycle paint is his personal stop line. Don't you just hate it when they do this ?[/QUOTE]



That is something that really grinds my gears. Just stop at the white line like you are supposed to. Its not very hard.
Its even worse when they start rolling forward before you have passed.


----------



## Arjimlad (22 Aug 2019)

ianrauk said:


> [QUOTE="Arjimlad, post: 5715756, member: 18289"
> This Jaguar driver thinks the cycle paint is his personal stop line. Don't you just hate it when they do this ?





That is something that really grinds my gears. Just stop at the white line like you are supposed to. Its not very hard.
Its even worse when they start rolling forward before you have passed.[/QUOTE]

Yup... he rolled into it when I was some way off, he could see me for a long time. Often, they'll roll back out of the way but not this entitled twuzzock !

Thankfully the main road was quiet. It is usually busy in term time and squeaking my way out into the traffic is hazardous. The drivers have all emerged from work and are usually fully occupied in catching up with social media on their mobile phones rather than looking out of the windscreen at the road ahead.


----------



## sleuthey (22 Aug 2019)

Today I went to collect my bike from a bike rack at Southmead hospital. I unlocked it and pushed it along the pavement towards my car. Then this security guard approaches me and asks me to produce the key for the lock and show it works. He grabbed my arm gently and said don't run and held my arm till I'd found the key and proved it worked. He then apologised, shook my hand and told his colleagues to stand down on his radio.

I asked what made him think I had stolen the bike. He said it was hard to see on the camera whether I was steeling or unlocking.

I was wearing a hoodie and baseball cap.


----------



## Poacher (22 Aug 2019)

sleuthey said:


> Today I went to collect my "don't matter" bike from a bike rack at Southmead hospital. I unlocked it and pushed it along the pavement to get to where my car was parked (no helmet, no riding). Then this security guard rushes up from behind me and asks me to produce the key for the lock and show it works. He then grabbed my arm gently and said don't run and held my arm till I'd found the key and proved it worked. He then apologised, shook my hand and told his colleagues to stand down on his radio.
> 
> I asked what made him think I had stolen the bike. He said it was hard to see on the camera whether I was steeling or unlocking.
> 
> I was wearing a hoodie and baseball cap.


Kudos to the guard! Wish more were as proactive and vigilant. (Slight downmark for stereotyping - I can live with that.)


----------



## HarryTheDog (23 Aug 2019)

Yesterdays commute got off to a bad start, at a cross road I witnessed a young lad (14 ish) on a bike fly through a red light only to be collected by the front end of a motor scooter. Neither was hurt and the lad legged it before the scooter rider could grab him. I then caught up with the lad just before a silver range rover pulled out on him from the left but not right in fornt of him, there was ample time to slow. The lad went wild swearing and carrying on.( amusing since he had just done a worse stunt) He picked the wrong guy, he filled the range rover and was very short tempered. He screached to a halt threatening all sorts. The lad legged it again. 
I thought that's enough for one day when I was catching a rather fit looking swift middle aged guy when a smartly dressed guy on a electric scooter pulled out on him from the left. Now in my opinion, the cyclist could easily have avoided him and given him room but he decided to not give him much room at all as he came out. Then ensued one of the most politest and mild mannered disagreaments I have witnessed on the road, neither raised their voices and no threats. Trouble is it went on for ages. When we stopped at the lights it still went on. I was kind of on the cyclist side, only because the previous day a cycling buddy ( and on this forum a while ago) got taken out by a motor scooter, damaged bike and himself, scooter ride legged it leaving him on the deck.

This morning my heart rate did not want to climb at all to begin with , that's until I spied my first person ever on a commute in full Ineos kit complete with Pinarello. I had to chase him down just for giggles. He was obviously a faster rider than me just cruising. He was originally doing 18mph, when I caught him, yep the speed went up. He soon get bored with me and started to freewheel. I took the hint and went past and he went back to his previous speed.


----------



## dhd.evans (23 Aug 2019)

My Aksiums have been rubbing on my back brakes when climbing out of the saddle or generally pushing it out of the saddle. Had the loose spokes sorted, realigned the brakes, reset the wheel in the drop outs and tightened the QR lever. Still rub.

Swapped to the Ksyriums this morning for a road-test before tomorrow's 60 miler. No rub.

Suspicion is that the Aksium bearings are gubbed which is a bugger.


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Aug 2019)

sleuthey said:


> Today I went to collect my bike from a bike rack at Southmead hospital. I unlocked it and pushed it along the pavement towards my car. Then this security guard approaches me and asks me to produce the key for the lock and show it works. He grabbed my arm gently and said don't run and held my arm till I'd found the key and proved it worked. He then apologised, shook my hand and told his colleagues to stand down on his radio.
> 
> I asked what made him think I had stolen the bike. He said it was hard to see on the camera whether I was steeling or unlocking.
> 
> I was wearing a hoodie and baseball cap.



My wife locks her bike up at Southmead so I'm glad they're vigilant. So many cases of cycle parking areas covered by CCTV and with security staff around and yet well-locked bikes still get stolen. The occasional false alarm is a price worth paying ?


----------



## sleuthey (23 Aug 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> My wife locks her bike up at Southmead so I'm glad they're vigilant. So many cases of cycle parking areas covered by CCTV and with security staff around and yet well-locked bikes still get stolen. The occasional false alarm is a price worth paying ?


Yep, I was cooperative in return as he was only doing his job.


----------



## dhd.evans (23 Aug 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> That is something that really grinds my gears. Just stop at the white line like you are supposed to. Its not very hard.
> Its even worse when they start rolling forward before you have passed.




Yup... he rolled into it when I was some way off, he could see me for a long time. Often, they'll roll back out of the way but not this entitled twuzzock !

Thankfully the main road was quiet. It is usually busy in term time and squeaking my way out into the traffic is hazardous. The drivers have all emerged from work and are usually fully occupied in catching up with social media on their mobile phones rather than looking out of the windscreen at the road ahead.[/QUOTE]

Should've picked the bike up and done this:


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Aug 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> Should've picked the bike up and done this:




One day...


----------



## biggs682 (23 Aug 2019)

Today's heat wave has bought out all the children who are either on a death wish or are deaf as my lunchtime cycle path commute was hard work due to the amount of them that just walked out in front of me


----------



## dhd.evans (26 Aug 2019)

Took the bike for a long ride on Saturday on my good wheels. Got not one but two punctures! First one was a stone that gashed a Mariana-sized trench hole in my tire, second was said hole causing pressure to fall out of the tire. 47mi of a 64mi done and I am proper ragey about it. 

Back on the Aksiums then this morning - heavy, cumbersome things.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Aug 2019)

Using my Dunelt fixed for commuting today first time using a fixie for ages


----------



## palinurus (27 Aug 2019)

Sunny when I left work. Five minutes later really heavy rain. Five minutes after that sunny again, pretty much dried up by the time I got home except for my shoes.


----------



## Arjimlad (28 Aug 2019)

I spotted an unexplored bridleway yesterday, so I took my Revolt to work and did some green laning much to a rabbit's surprise. 

Nettle rash on my leg but it made for a change to the norm


----------



## skudupnorth (28 Aug 2019)

Well my ride today was ok except I think the rain might have affected drivers standards.... or lack of them ! One guy passed me driving on a very flat tyre but he had his hazards on so it must be okay  
Next was a blonde “ lady “ in a BMW 1 series who must have “ thought” the poor old dear abiding by the road rules in front was below her so overtook at speed whilst I was happily pootling along. Thankfully she did not kill me but I do hope she tries that manoeuvre again against something weighing around 40 tons is facing her ! 
Lastly even though it was raining, I extended my ride home to include a ride down the Bridgewater Way to collect a few treats for my farm critters in the shape of some juicy, free apples


----------



## hennbell (28 Aug 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Someone replied to my tweeting that video to say how annoyed he was at disco man spoiling the peace & tranquillity. I said good evening but he seemed rather taciturn. The trailerboard was intriguing. So much weight on that back wheel as well !



Taciturn, good thing my wife took a year of Latin or I'd be confused


----------



## Shut Up Legs (28 Aug 2019)

After a so-called "renovation" of the end-of-trip facilities a few years ago, the management of the building where I work have progressively made changes to it to make it as impractical to use as possible. I stopped using those facilities after the "renovation" and now just change into/out of my working clothes in a toilet cubicle. Their latest effort is this:






A perfect example of discrimination based on peoples' mode of transport, except that our discrimination laws (as far as I can tell) say nothing about this kind of discrimination, so there's stuff-all I can do about it.  

Of course, it's pointless telling them that if I can cycle 30km from home in rainy weather without any harm coming to me, then I can certainly manage to cycle through a basement-level car park in a building, regardless of what type of surface it has. That's the problem with prejudice: it's generally not mitigated by any common sense.


----------



## MrGrumpy (29 Aug 2019)

Gave a tow to an electric bike today but looking at the blokes complete ride on Strava , I think his bike has been derestricted!! Just under a 20mph average for his commute?


----------



## icowden (29 Aug 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Of course, it's pointless telling them that if I can cycle 30km from home in rainy weather without any harm coming to me, then I can certainly manage to cycle through a basement-level car park in a building, regardless of what type of surface it has. That's the problem with prejudice: it's generally not mitigated by any common sense.



Just cycle as usual and if challenged ask them who has required cyclists to dismount and why. I suspect it may just be an "if you fall off we aren't responsible" sign.


----------



## goo_mason (29 Aug 2019)

I used to be able to cycle in via the barriers at my work car park, and cycle around to the bike racks. But a few years ago they decided that cyclists had to stop doing that and enter via a card-entry pedestrian gate. Of course, that's to the left of the barriers, so you get through it and immediately have to stop to let the cars coming in through the barrier turn left across you. Worse, when you leave, you have two gates-worth of cars exiting on your immediate left and turning right across you, as well as cars coming round the exit road to the left of that, and cars coming towards you on your right, which are obscured by an overgrown hedge that they're very reluctant to trim back. It couldn't be more awkward and bloody dangerous if it tried!

But not just that, we were also then forbidden to cycle in the car park.

I challenged them on this, and was told that:

(a) bikes are NOT traffic, so can't enter through the same barriers as the cars, and 
(b) "you CAN'T expect drivers to look out for cyclists in the car park"

I was told that if I disobeyed these company rules, it'd be a disciplinary matter which might result in termination of employment. So I asked for the stats on the number of bike/car collisions in the car park which may have precipitated this over the last 5 years, and was ignored by H&S. I emailed again, and was ignored again.

The sign on the gate saying we had to walk in the car park vanished a year later, so I started riding in to the bike racks. Immediately, I was called over by security on entering the main building afterwards - they'd seen me cycling in the car park on the CCTV. I pointed out that there was no sign forbidding it any more, so I'd assumed the rule had been scrapped - but they insisted there was, so I went back out with one of them and proved the sign wasn't there.

It went back up by the end of that day.

My employer did have "Cycle Friendly" accreditation at the time, but now it doesn't. 

Mind you, they did install a secure bike 'caged parking' area with two-tier parking racks in it last year after gangs were blatantly walking into the 'secure' car park with bolt-cutters and making off with three of four locked-up bikes within a minute, so I guess they're not all that bad, and just have a warped sense of what cycling actually is and why drivers should be looking where they're going in the car park!


----------



## HarryTheDog (29 Aug 2019)

@goo_mason your employer and security sound like right jobsworth Aholes. We at work have the seperate car barriers and cyclists door set up as well. Annoying as its a ruddy great kerb to get up and down to it. ( no drop kerb) . There's around 200+ cyclists in the underground garage there is no, no cycling rule. Our security ( shared facility with other companies) is great, they actually caught a bike thief last week, he cycled in on a piece of crap ducked under the car barrier and cycled out on something worth a lot more. ( not even locked up) . security saw him duck under on CCTV and watched him, caught him at the top of the ramp ( underground car park) . I dont know the rules on a private owned car park so maybe they can set any rules they like, it would annoy the hell out of me as well but a facility is better than none at all I suppose.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (29 Aug 2019)

The official minimum temperature was about 0.5°C during my ride to work just now, although my GPS computer showed -1.2°C.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (30 Aug 2019)

Managed a little detour on the commute home last night, 75k and 1400m climbing 

A little slower than normal on the way in today mind...


----------



## MrGrumpy (30 Aug 2019)

Well first full week of commuting by bike, not done this for a couple of years. Have had to drive 1 or 2 times a week due to the other commitments. Will see how next week goes. I can see me passing last years mileage. However still a long way off 2014`s total !


----------



## palinurus (2 Sep 2019)

'Cross bike canal commute this morning, nice- bit of mist, listened to a podcast.

I only do this when I happen to wake up earlier than my alarm (it's unusual), start out at 7 a.m. and there are a few joggers, dog walkers and other pedestrians about. Leave at 6:15 and there's almost no-one.

My hands were sort of numb and tingling when I got to work this morning, hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Sep 2019)

Back to school day today... so back to the backed up traffic and gawd awful drivers as the 4x4's try to get as close to the school gates as possible.


----------



## clippetydoodah (2 Sep 2019)

Decent ride in this morning. This could be my last day of commuting this year due to a change of Dad taxi
duties. I have now managed to get over the 1000 mile mark for the year. Bit down on previous years.


----------



## Sixmile (2 Sep 2019)

Even the rain didn't deter me from getting on the bike on the normally hectic first Monday of September. Overshoes and full finger gloves kept the extremities dry. It was good to see the traffic back. I was starting to miss the smug feeling I got every morning by leaving hundreds of cars in my wake.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Sep 2019)

I needed lights, knee warmers & arm warmers for this morning's ride in. It's all downhill to winter from now on...


----------



## simon the viking (2 Sep 2019)

a Muppet nearly took me out by pulling out of a junction just at the bottom of a hill... It's a wide junction so you can see the cars at the junction... I come down it quite quick but always cover the brakes, looked like he was waiting for me to go past, but no he waiting for something else (or peeing about on phone) and pulled out on me. luckily I managed to stop in time he got a very loud 'Whoa F****** Whoa!' and we made serious eye contact, couple of blokes on pavement saw it and shook their heads in amazement... as car drove he gave me a couple of pips on horn either meant either as 'sorry mate' or 'If you are going to shout at me I'm going to angrily pip you as it was your fault for riding a bike...." I reckon it was the latter... closest I've got for a while to a big off and I reckon it would have totalled my Propel. 

For anyone local to me it was in Stapenhill, Burton at Rosliston Road/Hill Street juction (And I had the serious Blues after it)


----------



## dhd.evans (3 Sep 2019)

While it doesn't look like much, I was travelling at 30mph down this hill when this jumped up numpty (clearly bereft of coffee) pulled out of the slip road:







Managed to haul myself right and clipped his wing mirror on the way past:






The bell-end then pulled off in another direction, slapped his wing mirror back into place and went on his merry way. We caught up at the traffic lights, he was aggressive about having never hit me and never come near me. 

Bit of a shame for him that when he performed said dippy driving this was the car behind him:






Plod and myself had a brief discussion and were happy to support my statement if i decide to report the driving.


----------



## GetFatty (3 Sep 2019)

Is this the longest thread on the boards? 29087 posts wow!


----------



## ianrauk (3 Sep 2019)

GetFatty said:


> Is this the longest thread on the boards? 29087 posts wow!



On the commuting section yes.
The rest of the forum, no, not by a long shot.

Funny this is, I was out cycling only the other day with Martin who started it. He's no longer of this parish unfortunately. 
He fell out of love with cycling and gave up his commute. He's now slowly starting to get back into it.


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Sep 2019)

simon the viking said:


> a Muppet nearly took me out by pulling out of a junction just at the bottom of a hill... It's a wide junction so you can see the cars at the junction... I come down it quite quick but always cover the brakes, looked like he was waiting for me to go past, but no he waiting for something else (or peeing about on phone) and pulled out on me. luckily I managed to stop in time he got a very loud 'Whoa F****** Whoa!' and we made serious eye contact, couple of blokes on pavement saw it and shook their heads in amazement... as car drove he gave me a couple of pips on horn either meant either as 'sorry mate' or 'If you are going to shout at me I'm going to angrily pip you as it was your fault for riding a bike...." I reckon it was the latter... closest I've got for a while to a big off and I reckon it would have totalled my Propel.
> 
> For anyone local to me it was in Stapenhill, Burton at Rosliston Road/Hill Street juction (And I had the serious Blues after it)



No-one realises how much this can shake you up, a nasty near miss from an inattentive careless driver. Can you report this muppet ?


----------



## MrGrumpy (3 Sep 2019)

I can understand folk packing the commute in if having to use busy roads. As i get older and possibly wiser  , I try and now avoid busy main roads if I can, lucky in that most of my commute is cycle path and quiet roads. In times gone buy I would dice it out with vehicles on busy roads, I think twice now.


----------



## Sixmile (3 Sep 2019)

Felt every bit a winter commute today. Wet, dull, windy and heavy traffic. I really don't enjoy the rain and wind combo.



dhd.evans said:


> While it doesn't look like much, I was travelling at 30mph down this hill when this jumped up numpty (clearly bereft of coffee) pulled out of the slip road:
> 
> View attachment 483274
> 
> ...



Their windows seem to be totally steamed up.


----------



## simon the viking (3 Sep 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> No-one realises how much this can shake you up, a nasty near miss from an inattentive careless driver. Can you report this muppet ?


No footage. No reg. Just chalk it up to experience.

Closest I've had to a BIG off in a while...


----------



## lazybloke (3 Sep 2019)

MrGrumpy said:


> I can understand folk packing the commute in if having to use busy roads. As i get older and possibly wiser  , I try and now avoid busy main roads if I can, lucky in that most of my commute is cycle path and quiet roads. In times gone buy I would dice it out with vehicles on busy roads, I think twice now.



Well worth extending the commute to find a route that feels more comfortable/safe (but possibly slower). That's what I did about 3 years ago - it transformed my commuting experience and made it so much more enjoyable.


----------



## dhd.evans (4 Sep 2019)

Sixmile said:


> Their windows seem to be totally steamed up.



It was! Driver was clearly on autopilot when he pulled out.


----------



## dhd.evans (4 Sep 2019)

simon the viking said:


> No footage. No reg. Just chalk it up to experience.
> 
> Closest I've had to a BIG off in a while...



It stays with you too; you're suddenly that little bit more weary and wary.


----------



## palinurus (4 Sep 2019)

Was lashing down at 4 a.m. when I woke from an odd dream.

Still at it when I woke up for the alarm.

Still at it when I opened the door for the cat.

Stopped by the time I left.

Also, from this month, I can claim £3/ day for cycling (it's for not having a car parking space at work so applies to car-sharers, public transport users, pedestrians & motorcyclists- was £2/ day until now). Pays for lunchtime coffee.


----------



## HarryTheDog (4 Sep 2019)

A soggy ride in so broke out the winter commuter with full mudguards. I was catching another cyclist on a two way cycle lane on a raised pavement right next to the A13. He was riding in a perfectly straight line so had no qualms about going past, he suddenly veered right towards me, now I didn't want to end up under the wheels of a lorry so I responded with a fairly robust shoulder barge which had him a bit shouty. We had a brief loud discussion on who's fault it was and he didn't like my explanation as to I would rather flatten him then get myself flattened by his bad cycling . We then carried on our way. 
Then cycling down the curved amp into the underground car park I heard a crash. The lady cyclist behind me had completely lost it on the bend and hit the deck. I stopped and made sure she was ok, she did the "no nothing happened here and I am not hurt at all" act but she hit the deck quite hard so I think she may be sore in a while. I was at a bit of a loss as to how it happened as she had probably 32mm tyres on and the road underground was completely dry, and I had felt no slip at all and was going faster.


----------



## GetFatty (4 Sep 2019)

No footage but very nearly in a serious accident yesterday. Heading north on Sydenham Road in Croydon I was stopped at a red light at the junction with St James' Road in the ASL. Car pulled up behind me leaving me plenty of room. Cars began turning into Sydenham Road off St James and all of a sudden there was a lot of revving and another car came flying down my right hand side, swerved to what felt like inches from me to avoid a car coming the other way and then shot straight across the red light. I'm guessing he was running from something but not sure what. Quite scary though.


----------



## Sixmile (4 Sep 2019)

Properly drenched on the way home yesterday. I particularly hate drenched commutes when on the road bike, other bikes just never seem to be that bad.

This morning I opted for a drive/cycle commute using the fat bike. It's slower by miles (per hour..) but so much more craic riding to work. Wet under wheel but I arrived in half an hour later relatively dry.


----------



## MrGrumpy (4 Sep 2019)

HarryTheDog said:


> A soggy ride in so broke out the winter commuter with full mudguards. I was catching another cyclist on a two way cycle lane on a raised pavement right next to the A13. He was riding in a perfectly straight line so had no qualms about going past, he suddenly veered right towards me,



Did you not shout or ring the bell before over taking  I assume there was some avoidance going on ?


----------



## HarryTheDog (4 Sep 2019)

@MrGrumpy very rarely does anyone around these parts ring or shout to overtake as there are so many cyclists and people expect to get overtaken. I had been following the guy for a while he was riding straight as a arrow in the wet so from behind looked like a savvy regular commuter who should not be alarmed at all by a overtake, if he had wandered about swerving to miss minor imperfections in the path etc I would have had alarm bells ringing and dinged my bell/coughed etc at him from a appropriate distance. Nowadays with the advent of unrestricted e-bikes and e-scooters banging down the cycle paths at 30mph I expect overtakers to appear out of the woodwork at any second ( defo never had a e-scooter bod ring a bell at me)


----------



## dhd.evans (4 Sep 2019)

MrGrumpy said:


> Did you not shout or ring the bell before over taking  I assume there was some avoidance going on ?



I may be in the minority here but i find doing either actually makes it more dangerous - the numpties tend to turn and jump into your road!


----------



## Heltor Chasca (4 Sep 2019)

Great school run in the morning on the school bikes.

However this afternoon was sullied by a local council worker parking his van on double yellows and over the dropped kerb. When I asked him to move he refused, leaving us no option but to step out onto the main road. But that wasn’t going to happen so I stood my ground and carried on badgering him. He said the traffic warden said it was fine. It was only when I started filming him while asking him to confirm this BS story, clarify his name and explain how pushchairs and wheel chairs could also hope to get past he gave in.

I rung the local council office and explained the embarrassing situation. They were very apologetic and have promised a phone call from the Town Clerk in the morning.

I shouldn’t have to get involved in a confrontation with another adult and speak to him like a child to ensure the safety of my daughter and myself. We have a right to use the highway safely and legally and if someone is going to break the law I’m going to sound off.


----------



## palinurus (4 Sep 2019)

Also, today, I successfully deployed my anti-commando pants.


----------



## Jenkins (4 Sep 2019)

Very wet on the way in this morning, but no problems as virtually no traffic at 6am around here and a good drying unit to get everything (including shoes) dry for home time.

However I went to get the bike out of the lock-up to go home and found a flat rear tyre. Whipped the wheel off and back into the locker room where I keep a pump, patches and tyre levers, out with the tube and ... nothing. no leak found at all. put the tube back in, pumped it up to around 80 psi, still nothing, disconnected the pump and instant deflation! Tube back out and it turned out that the valve stem had detached itself from the tube and was made worse when I pulled the pump head off the valve, so it was back out to the bike and retrieved the spare tube from the saddle pack. All fitted and ready for home about 15 minutes later than expected.


----------



## lazybloke (5 Sep 2019)

Not my best commuting today.

Expectation: glorious sunshine and empty roads for the last day of school hols.

Reality: heavy rain this morning. Traffic jams this evening and usual careless drivers. Plus a puncture on the way home (when already late).

Other pertinent info: Sunset somehow feels _suspiciously _early at the moment.

Diagnosis: Denial (of summer drawing to a close).

Worse to come tomorrow, probably.


----------



## Zanelad (5 Sep 2019)

I got caught out in some proper rain this morning. Boo. Has the odd light shower, but if rain is forecast I usually take the car or the bus. Mind you, the very close and very bright rainbow that greeted me when I opened the front door should have been a bit of a clue.

Note to self, look out of the window before deciding on which means of transport to use to get to work.

My clothes are hanging up and should be dry by 14.30 ( I hope). Wet lycra seems as pleasant to put on as wet neoprene.


----------



## dhd.evans (5 Sep 2019)

Gave the steed a good ol' clean last night, drove off all the muck, grime and grease with Morgan Blue cleaner (FYI, it is the dogs bollocks for cleaning stuff).

This morning some interesting 'clackety clack' noises from the chain. Sounded like a couple of links snagging but can't pinpoint the issue. Will take it into the LBS for a quick check over...


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Sep 2019)

Reported a close pass and a persistent determined mobile phone addict from today's ride to work. The Audi was followed by a motorcyclist who rev-bombed me whilst gesturing at the gutter. Otherwise a nice sunny 12 miles to work!


----------



## Sixmile (5 Sep 2019)

What an absolutely horrid commute last night. Freezing rain and wind in the face for an hour. It didn't help that I'd taken the fat bike to work, which is grand in the mornings when it's mostly a downhill float into the city. On the way home it's uphill and much harder work, but manageable on a decent day. On a heavy cold windy evening though, I now know it's brutal. The only silver lining is that last night, i arranged to collect up my regular commuter bike as it was in getting some tlc including new SKS guards.

So this morning, I completed my first ever bike ride with full mudguards and even without overshoes my feet were dry. Why wasn't I told about these things sooner?!


----------



## dhd.evans (5 Sep 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Reported a close pass and a persistent determined mobile phone addict from today's ride to work. The Audi was followed by a motorcyclist who rev-bombed me whilst gesturing at the gutter. Otherwise a nice sunny 12 miles to work!
> View attachment 483618



*sigh*


----------



## dhd.evans (6 Sep 2019)

Two near misses in one week on the same junction and road - should i changed my route to compensate?



Edit: Admittedly, before someone points it out, i was doing a 'fair lick'. Minimum of 28mph here.


----------



## C R (6 Sep 2019)

First time with long sleeves since spring. Was hoping to keep using short sleeves a while longer, but the temperature has dropped really quickly.


----------



## Sixmile (6 Sep 2019)

I'd a ridiculously easy and short 2 mile cross city commute this morning. I'd booked a hotel room and forgot to cancel it which meant after the N Ireland match last night, I'd a sleep in a city centre hotel on my todd. Well, not totally alone, the bike stayed in the room too obviously.


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Sep 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> Two near misses in one week on the same junction and road - should i changed my route to compensate?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Admittedly, before someone points it out, i was doing a 'fair lick'. Minimum of 28mph here.




IME A lot of drivers don't pay enough attention to judge the speed of an oncoming bike, and they simply don't expect anyone to be doing more than 10mph even if they don't look like Miss Marple. 

Or they just think SMIDAFig and pull out anyway, 'cos they can.

After all, they've got a protective steel cage around them, whereas you will break your bones and bleed if you don't or can't take evasive action in time. Just be aware would be my view, as you obviously are.


----------



## MrGrumpy (6 Sep 2019)

Nursed a puncture for 12 miles and then gave in  Tubeless is not winning me over just now.


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Sep 2019)

This evening's special drivers!


----------



## 13 rider (7 Sep 2019)

My commute takes through Bradgate park . A deer park within which no traffic is allowed so normally just see dog walkers and runners . This morning I past 3 fireman in full uniform carry oxygen cylinders. Had to ask why .They were training for a charity run doing it early so noone saw them . The things you see while on your bike


----------



## GetFatty (9 Sep 2019)

Still no traffic down my way in a morning so a nice run in even if it is Monday


----------



## confusedcyclist (9 Sep 2019)

As I nipped to the village's Co-op on my bike to pick something up for my wife, I approached one of those give way to oncoming traffic speed reduction measures which force motorist to stop and wait for the road ahead to clear. I had right of way, only last night this particular idiot felt the give way rule doesn't apply to him when oncoming traffic is just a person on a bicycle. The total arsewipe barged through at high speed as I approached, forcing me to make an emergency stop. He deliberately didn't pull back into the left lane and passed me with centimeters to spare at speed whilst blaring his horn. Why would anyone want to do this to another person? The roads are just lawless these days. Very depressing.


----------



## Heigue'r (9 Sep 2019)

3 flats in 2miles in the pouring rain this morning,aborted,headed home and drove to the tube station.


----------



## dhd.evans (9 Sep 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> This evening's special drivers!




A special kind of idiot that one!


----------



## icowden (9 Sep 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> Two near misses in one week on the same junction and road - should i changed my route to compensate?
> 
> Edit: Admittedly, before someone points it out, i was doing a 'fair lick'. Minimum of 28mph here.



If that had been me in a car I'd have thought "annoying but fair enough". Personally I'd have slowed down (yes I know that's much more annoying on a bike) once I saw he was pulling out rather than going for the pass. Ideally he should have waited but I personally think this one is a bit of a no score draw.


----------



## Arjimlad (9 Sep 2019)

confusedcyclist said:


> As I nipped to the village's Co-op on my bike to pick something up for my wife, I approached one of those give way to oncoming traffic speed reduction measures which force motorist to stop and wait for the road ahead to clear. I had right of way, only last night this particular idiot felt the give way rule doesn't apply to him when oncoming traffic is just a person on a bicycle. The total arsewipe barged through at high speed as I approached, forcing me to make an emergency stop. He deliberately didn't pull back into the left lane and passed me with centimeters to spare at speed whilst blaring his horn. Why would anyone want to do this to another person? The roads are just lawless these days. Very depressing.



Plain old bullying, sorry you had to experience this. It is very sad but I have taken to recording my local utility village riding nowadays because the drivers are no less contemptuous towards their cycling neighbours !


----------



## icowden (9 Sep 2019)

Got all excited today. I reported a black cab on 3rd June for a close pass on me, veering towards pedestrians then almost knocking off a second cyclist.
The MET e-mailed me today - I thought it was just gone forever.

Then i read the e-mail which was to thank me for the footage...

and then to upbraid me for, after remonstrating with the driver, continuing round the corner to the crossing to Waterloo Station (about 20 yards) on the pavement (albeit slowly and carefully), rather than going all the way round the roundabout with an angry taxi driver behind me. Looks like I am the bad guy... !!?! (although they did say no action would be taken against me on this occasion).

I have replied to ask if they took action against the cabbie...


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 Sep 2019)

Wet


----------



## rivers (10 Sep 2019)

I have been inching closer to a 16mph average on my commute for a while, but it's always remained elusive, hitting 15.8/9 several times throughout the summer, until this morning. When I finally hit it. I think I might have to go die now...


----------



## ianrauk (10 Sep 2019)

rivers said:


> I have been inching closer to a 16mph average on my commute for a while, but it's always remained elusive, hitting 15.8/9 several times throughout the summer, until this morning. When I finally hit it. I think I might have to go die now...


That's my target. However it's very elusive due to the sheer amount of traffic and the 40 odd sets of traffic lights and crossings on the 18 miles. Every now and again..the greens are good, the traffic is light and I manage it.


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 Sep 2019)

16mph is on a good day for me these days, gone are the 18-19mph averages that I could muster. Road changes and a different commuting route now for me means those figures are no more.......


----------



## HarryTheDog (10 Sep 2019)

Heigue'r said:


> 3 flats in 2miles in the pouring rain this morning,aborted,headed home and drove to the tube station.


 Youre making a habit of this, you punctured last time we met fella.

This morning’s ride was a bit chill, might have to break out the leg warmers tomorrow.

Only 2 semi incidents. In Dagenham I have to get from the inside lane to an outside lane ( 3 lanes) to make a right turn.
I was sprinting like a loon into a slight headwind to match traffic speed ( 28mph) to get across, I got into the middle lane no problem but there was a single car in the outside lane, he spotted me but instead of accelerating so I could drop in behind him or braking to let me in front the guy matched my speed beside me and I could see him looking at me rather than the road ahead I had a queue of cars behind me and did not want to brake as I have no brake lights and could end up being shunted, I was running out of metres for the right turn and we ended up having a conversation via hand signals where he got the message and he finally apologised with a wave and accelerated out of my way I made the turn with only around 4 metres to spare .

Then when on the 2 way CS3 coming the other way was a man and a woman cycling side by side chatting, they rode close together ( they looked like club cyclists, road bike all the gear etc.) so still room for me coming the other way so did not concern me too much,( just thought it is NOT the done thing and someone will not be happy) sure enough the rider behind me hadn’t seen them and got quite a shock and voiced his non appreciation at their riding.


----------



## Heigue'r (10 Sep 2019)

New rubber on today @HarryTheDog ..the old one was a bit square.


----------



## Sixmile (10 Sep 2019)

I intended to take the car for the first 5 miles of my commute today as I'm pressed for time later, plus it's due to bucket. I went out this morning and realised I'd a flat on the car so had to cycle the full 12.4 as usual. I can't say I'm looking forward to the forecast lashing later.


----------



## dhd.evans (11 Sep 2019)

Had a MGIF approach from a fellow cyclist in his Audi. He'll be getting a telling off next time i see him.

Also, this guy. WARNING: VERY SWEARY LANGUAGE


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Sep 2019)

"Are you for real?" I said, as I became aware of this attempted overtake this morning.

I can imagine the passenger shouting "Abort, ABORT!!" as the driver suddenly realised why overtaking when you cannot see the road ahead is not a good idea !

I hope the white Hyundai wasn't too scared by having to jam anchors on. No moments like this when I was accompanying my son learning, thankfully. The Corsa driver was able to overtake safely a few seconds further up the road.


----------



## Phaeton (12 Sep 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> "Are you for real?" I said, as I became aware of this attempted overtake this morning.


You have to wonder sometimes what these people are thinking, the road looks straight, they must have seen the Hyundai coming


----------



## confusedcyclist (12 Sep 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Plain old bullying, sorry you had to experience this. It is very sad but I have taken to recording my local utility village riding nowadays because the drivers are no less contemptuous towards their cycling neighbours !



I know. It is completely ludicrous that some feel the need to record a 3 minute ride to the local shop. It's too much hassle for me personally, and I won't let bullies stop me nipping out without the car but I have gone from 5 days commuting by bike, wind, rain or shine for 4 years to maybe once in a blue moon. It causes me much internal angst and cognitive dissonance to climb into a private motor now, but even a formly hardy rider like myself reached a limit to the flagrant disregard to the vulnerability of non-motorists on our roads. As much as I want to at times, I can't bring myself to regularly climb back on the bike for commuting purposes.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Sep 2019)

confusedcyclist said:


> even a formly hardy rider like myself reached a limit to the flagrant disregard to the vulnerability of non-motorists on our roads. As much as I want to at times, I can't bring myself to regularly climb back on the bike for commuting purposes.



Very sad to read this. Understandable, and not remotely intended as a criticism, but very sad, nonetheless.


----------



## confusedcyclist (12 Sep 2019)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Very sad to read this. Understandable, and not remotely intended as a criticism, but very sad, nonetheless.


I hope to return to it one day, if infrastructure and enforcement can be improved in favour of cyclists. My sense is that things are just getting worse as congestion and animosity worsens, and crimes committed against cyclists are regarded by the police as unimportant, "you shouldn't have been on a bike, you've only got yourself to blame for putting yourself in that position".

I have been knocked off twice, really nasty close calls another two dozen times at least, I've been spat on, had bottles thrown out of windows. I've had fireworks launched at me, I've been goaded for 2 fist fights in the middle of the road. It's no wonder hardly any women or children cycle. I'm not a small bloke. People don't pick on me in the street, but on a bike, for some reason I'm fair game, scum, I'm a target.

I was hardy up to a point, but then my resolve eventually snapped. It was something as innocuous as a close pass that triggered it. I wrote about it on this forum, and riding on the road hasn't been the same since. Stay safe out there guys.


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Sep 2019)

@confusedcyclist Unless people ride regularly I don't think they can believe the amount of dangerous driving that goes on. Or they're not bothered because they're in a modern car with airbags & crumple zones. Either way they won't be getting on their bikes anytime soon. Better infrastructure, driver training and enforcement are urgently required.


----------



## confusedcyclist (13 Sep 2019)

I cycled in to work today just to prove to myself I still can. I survived! No fuss.


----------



## Arjimlad (13 Sep 2019)

confusedcyclist said:


> I cycled in to work today just to prove to myself I still can. I survived! No fuss.



Great!

I hope you had as glorious a day to cycle to work as me.


----------



## dhd.evans (13 Sep 2019)

MIL said it was cold. It was a little nippy, but not frosty. Still sporting SS jersey and shorts on my ride. Getting autumnal though.


----------



## skudupnorth (13 Sep 2019)

It doesn’t get any better when you are greeted with views like this on the commute. This is the guided busway near Tyldesley and Roe Green link.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (16 Sep 2019)

It's supposed to be spring here, but tonight's minimum is forecast as 2 degrees, and the next one as 1 degree.  Then the forecast minimum is back up to 15 degrees by Thursday night / Friday morning, then back down under 5 degrees a few days later.


----------



## Arjimlad (16 Sep 2019)

Cracking pictures @skudupnorth !


----------



## dhd.evans (16 Sep 2019)

Well, it happened. I've caved. 3/4 bibs, base layer and SS jersey this morning. Autumn is here.


----------



## skudupnorth (16 Sep 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Cracking pictures @skudupnorth !


Thankyou, it’s a great path up to a section near Bolton which is littered with glass and shopping trolleys


----------



## HarryTheDog (16 Sep 2019)

The commute home had a couple of incidents, going through Rainham in the mid twenties staying with the car traffic and a squirrel tried to do a magic act by trying to run through my front wheel spinning and bouncing into the rear wheel as well. I kept the bike straight and did not slow down as I had visions of the traffic behind wiping me out. Car behind caught me at the next roundabout which was stuffed, pulled up beside me and and informed me he had nearly shat himself and had braked hard but fully expected to find me under his wheels.
Next incident was up a lane near a travellers site, a very young scrote ( 12-14) was coming the other way on a motorbike no helmet, saw me and decided it would be highly entertaining to wheelie straight at me. He veered away at the last moment but instead of having a big grin on his face he looked worried, I think he had got closer than intended.
Got home to take pictures off my camera ( Fly 12) computer told me disc corrupt, it had only recorded the first 30 minutes . Checked previous files all only 30 mins long. Had to format it, now works again.( filmed my living room for an hour) Dont know how long that's been faulty lucky the incidents did not have a un-happy ending.


----------



## HarryTheDog (17 Sep 2019)

On the drive to park my car I passed a cyclist doing a good pace up a drag and wondered if I would run into him later. After I parked and was getting my bike ready he whizzed by, oh well I thought there is my target for the morning and whether he liked it or not he was in my private SCR. The headwind had me frustrated and my body was refusing to warm up quick enough, it was not until after 4 miles did my heart rate get to over 140. He looked younger than me and a bit of a racing snake so did not have high hopes of catching him. I made a mental note that if I did not catch him in 5 miles I would give up. I wondered if he had guessed I was after him and had kept the speed up.

After 5 miles I had not seen even a glimpse of him so decided he was probably miles away but kept the speed at tempo. Then at 6 miles I was saved by the traffic lights, there he was! In front was a taxi, when the lights went green we both went for the draft off the lights, I managed to stay with the taxi probably 5 seconds longer than him and now was unfortunately in front. I made inroads after that and got some interesting stats off Strava fly by afterwards.

The guy like me had heart rate and power meters so I could do a comparison.

He was on a 26 mile commute I was on a 17 so he already had around 9 miles in his legs when I went after him so maybe I had a small advantage.

First thing that struck me was after he went past me he had set 8 PR’s on Strava nearly straight away,( none before) maybe he had guessed what I was up to. He was older than I thought 35-44 but still at least 13 yrs younger. His avg heart rate was 20bpm higher( mine 133 his 153) though my last mile I had gone completely into cool down mode. he must have been heavier than I thought as my weighted avg power was 150 watts his 190.( yesterday on fresh legs not chasing anyone my avg power was higher at 156) When we both sprinted for the taxi I hit 825 he did 967 and even though I am short I am fairly heavy for my size at 72kg.( I should be something like 65) For me it was quite interesting that I had completely misjudged his weight and age, also just one days commuting had drained me as today felt a lot harder than yesterday for less power . Also showed us old fellas tend to tick over and have a more limited heart rate. ( I have noticed this before) my avg speed was only 0.2 mph higher.


----------



## gaijintendo (17 Sep 2019)

I wouldn't normally log a driven commute here... but I was a bit shocked by a young kid on a fairly big disc brake mountain bike dismounting the kerb in front of my car today.

I have no idea how I managed to miss the fella. I swerved rather than braking. horrifying to think what could have happened. No helmet, and no obvious reason aside from thrill seeking?

What are you supposed to do? Email local schools? Obvious answer is probably to stop driving.


----------



## Arjimlad (17 Sep 2019)

gaijintendo said:


> I wouldn't normally log a driven commute here... but I was a bit shocked by a young kid on a fairly big disc brake mountain bike dismounting the kerb in front of my car today.
> 
> I have no idea how I managed to miss the fella. I swerved rather than braking. horrifying to think what could have happened. No helmet, and no obvious reason aside from thrill seeking?
> 
> What are you supposed to do? Email local schools? Obvious answer is probably to stop driving.



I was pleased to see lots of kids riding to school one Friday, less pleased when one lad sat on his mate's handlebars aimed a kick at me as we negotiated the shared path. A swift upload of still images sent to the school soon produced an appropriate response. In your case .. not much to be done without pictures? 

Just confirmation of the need to drive very carefully around youngsters.


----------



## skudupnorth (17 Sep 2019)

Sent a request to Salford council to clear the glass, dog crap and general rubbish on a section of the NCN55 near Bolton the other day. Got a message saying the work has been completed and would I fill the satisfaction reply form out. So before I committed to their apparent amazing service I decided to ride down the offending part of the path and guess what ? Not one bit had been cleared even though I was very specific on the section of concern ! As you can guess they got a less than satisfactory reply  
Back on the road again and nearly got slaughtered by a driver at the same spot a taxi driver killed my hybrid a couple of years ago  Luckily he saw me last moment and we all survived another day


----------



## Shut Up Legs (17 Sep 2019)

More motoring morons on the road during my ride to work this morning. I bloody hate Australia  It has to be one of the most anti-cyclist countries in the world.


----------



## John_S (18 Sep 2019)

Hi Shut Up Legs,

Sorry to hear that you had a bad commute and hopefully you have a better ride home!

Apologies for saying this but I had a good commute home and I'm really enjoying this nice late summer weather before we plunge into autumn.

Tonight I ended up riding home for a good 80% of my journey with someone who had a bike retrofitted with a ebike front hub and we chatted about all sorts of things ebike and cycle related from the local infrastructure to many other things and it was a really enjoyable ride home!


----------



## Alba Zeus (19 Sep 2019)

John_S said:


> Hi Shut Up Legs,
> 
> Sorry to hear that you had a bad commute and hopefully you have a better ride home!
> 
> ...



You should never apologise for having an enjoyable commute home mate. After all its what each and every one of us want.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Sep 2019)

Alba Zeus said:


> You should never apologise for having an enjoyable commute home mate. After all its what each and every one of us want.




Perfect reply!!!


----------



## dhd.evans (19 Sep 2019)

Like pea soup outside; could barely see 15ft in front of me. Surprised i'm not dead from all the stupid driving going on!


----------



## ianrauk (19 Sep 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> Like pea soup outside; could barely see 15ft in front of me. Surprised i'm not dead from all the stupid driving going on!




Amazing differences in weather.
Beautiful sunny, clear blue sky morning here. And being in London the drivers seem to behave more then anywhere else in the country by the looks of things. Mainly due to the sheer amount of cyclists and cycle awareness here.


----------



## John_S (19 Sep 2019)

Hi Alba Zeus & ianrauk and yes thinking about it you're right that I shouldn't apologise for having a good commute because it's what we all want everyday but having got home after a really enjoyable commute in good weather whilst having a nice chat with a stranger I just felt a bit bad saying how great it was straight after the post from Shut Up Legs saying what a bad commute he'd had.

Fingers crossed the sun keeps shining on the commutes for the rest of the week!


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Sep 2019)

Considerate wide & patient overtaking is the norm from this driver, for me. I have asked the company to say thank you on my behalf.

If only every delivery driver was as careful.


----------



## skudupnorth (19 Sep 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> More motoring morons on the road during my ride to work this morning. I bloody hate Australia  It has to be one of the most anti-cyclist countries in the world.


I have heard Australia is a little anti cyclist, stay save down there


----------



## Randombiker9 (19 Sep 2019)

Got stuck by bin men and lorry on Tuesday 
If you cycle how are you meant to get pass them because you can’t see past them and obviously you don’t want to go on inside. I had to pretty much guess.
Is their any law on this? If a bin lorry has blocked the way. Does anyone have right or way or not??


----------



## sleuthey (19 Sep 2019)

OK so I know it's not achieved on a bike but want to show off my cars efficiency for this afternoons trip back from Portsmouth. I guess 50 MPH average speed limits have a silver lining.


----------



## HarryTheDog (19 Sep 2019)

Great ride in this morning and met up with a regular and he told me he was meeting a retired commuter I used to battle back in the day at a cafe. so went to the cafe and met a couple of other regulars and my old sparring partner. Then on my way home my fly12 camera refused to turn on and just came up with a red light. Got home found it was a low power warning light. I had left it on and can report a fly 12 will record for over 5hrs. ( mostly boring footage of a garage)


----------



## 13 rider (19 Sep 2019)

Had a spoke snap 3 miles from home ,hit a minor pot hole and ping it was gone . Wheel went out of true had to slacken the rear brake to allow the wheel to spin and pootled home . Luckily I have a spare wheel so swapped it over when I got home


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Sep 2019)

13 rider said:


> Had a spoke snap 3 miles from home ,hit a minor pot hole and ping it was gone . Wheel went out of true had to slacken the rear brake to allow the wheel to spin and pootled home . Luckily I have a spare wheel so swapped it over when I got home



Was that on the Defy?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Sep 2019)

sleuthey said:


> OK so I know it's not achieved on a bike but want to show off my cars efficiency for this afternoons trip back from Portsmouth. I guess 50 MPH average speed limits have a silver lining.
> View attachment 485801



That's nowt, I did 62 miles today on 750ml, mind you I didn't get over 35mph


----------



## sleuthey (19 Sep 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> That's nowt, I did 62 miles today on 750ml, mind you I didn't get over 35mph


Diesel or Lucozade?


----------



## 13 rider (19 Sep 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Was that on the Defy?


Yes the Defy


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Sep 2019)

sleuthey said:


> Diesel or Lucozade?



Robinsons


----------



## Arjimlad (20 Sep 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> Got stuck by bin men and lorry on Tuesday
> If you cycle how are you meant to get pass them because you can’t see past them and obviously you don’t want to go on inside. I had to pretty much guess.
> Is their any law on this? If a bin lorry has blocked the way. Does anyone have right or way or not??



Prepare to follow, look to overtake. You can usually get off & walk past as a pedestrian ?


----------



## ianrauk (20 Sep 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Prepare to follow, look to overtake. You can usually get off & walk past as a pedestrian ?




It really is as simple as this.
Bin men have a job to do. I know for a fact they get abused every single day by motorists just for doing their job, so I always ask if I can pass or get off and walk if I can't get round.


----------



## KneesUp (20 Sep 2019)

sleuthey said:


> OK so I know it's not achieved on a bike but want to show off my cars efficiency for this afternoons trip back from Portsmouth. I guess 50 MPH average speed limits have a silver lining.
> View attachment 485801





Supersuperleeds said:


> That's nowt, I did 62 miles today on 750ml, mind you I didn't get over 35mph


Diesels I presume? I can get to around 50mpg in the current petrol if I concentrate, but over about 51mpg seems impossible. I got 74.4mpg out of a diesel Multipla once - that's 446.4 person-miles per gallon (6 seats). (Airbag light on because I'd turned it off because child seat)


----------



## HarryTheDog (21 Sep 2019)

Commute in Friday had me continuing with my Fly 12 camera woes and childishly chasing down another rider. 
My Fly 12 recorded for 5 minutes then jammed my light on steady full beam. I did a master reset and it continued at normal. I guess it needs a new SD memory card. I have had similar problems before with the Fly 6 as well.
Apart from that it was a nice ride in and at the 10 mile point a obviously fast guy went past so I tried to stay in contact. I did not know the guy so stayed a bit off his wheel, he kept getting away and then I would haul myself back to him. After 4 miles we had a chat at some lights and I apologised for being childish. He was ok with it and found it amusing. I kept in contact with him for the further 3 then looked at who he was on Strava fly-by. 
I recognised the name and it was from time-trialing. ( I used to have a interest as my daughter was junior national 25 champ, 2nd in the 10 to Alice Barnes. when Alice was a year older). The guy does 20 min 10's. I think I bit off more than I can actually chew if he had been going full gas. I may let him go next time.
Fly12 behaved itself on the way home and so did I as I plodded home into a 14mph headwind.


----------



## C R (23 Sep 2019)

Wet ride home, at least it isn't cold. 

To top it off though, a police car overtook me in a blind bend with traffic coming the other way, we all had to make way for them, though it didn't seem to be in an emergency, as no lights or siren. I don't have a camera, so I can't report them.


----------



## Twizit (24 Sep 2019)

Mildly wet ride home last night. 

Practically swam in this morning. Given I was soaked within minutes of leaving home it wasn't really too bad - once you're wet you can't really get wetter! Mahooosive puddles on the road in places though.


----------



## palinurus (24 Sep 2019)

Heavy, but not heavy enough to cause involuntary laughter. Socks needed wringing out. Some flooding.


----------



## StickyPTFE (24 Sep 2019)

I bottled it this morning and jumped in the car. Not worth the misery of soggy pants all day, if only my workplace would invest in shower and changing facilities.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Sep 2019)

18 miles of incessant, heavy rain. Made for a very wet commute. Wetter then an otters pocket I think the old phrase goes. Thankfully it's not cold out there and there's very little wind. It was kind of enjoyable in a silly masochistic way. The rain is set to stay today so it's going to be another we commute home later. Oh yes, tomorrow also.. and Thursday... and Friday..

Surprised at how many other cycle commuters also out there this morning. Fair play to them also. Especially the woman with child seat and kiddie on back.. the kiddie seemed to be enjoying it.

So..
Rainy commute #32 for the year today, last year in the same period, 38 wet commute with 53 over all in 2018.
2019 is catching up.


----------



## Sixmile (24 Sep 2019)

It was all going so well this morning until about 1/2 a mile from work and the skies just opened. I had actually deliberated whether to stick on overshoes at the start and I'm now glad i did. I didn't have my rain cover on my bag so was worried about a fancy new textbook I had it there but thankfully the normal outer of the bag held out. I _think _it's to be dry here this afternoon.


----------



## Twizit (24 Sep 2019)

palinurus said:


> Socks needed wringing out.



Yeah that and gloves too. Quite amazed at how much water each of them held. I should fly home later with less weight


----------



## AndreaJ (24 Sep 2019)

Heavy rain here in Shropshire too, wet stuff on radiators hopefully will dry by 1pm when I finish.


----------



## dhd.evans (24 Sep 2019)

Was feeling poorly yesterday (head stuff, not physical) so took a day off the bike. Felt rubbish for not having ridden.

Back on it today in the wet and nearly clocked me a ped who stepped out from between two buses as i filtered down the inside of traffic. Hopefully he got as much of a fright as i did.


----------



## lazybloke (24 Sep 2019)

The same torrential rain here.
My corner of the office is adorned by wet lycra hanging on the radiators (which aren't on yet), and my cycling shoes stuffed with newspaper.
Made the mistake of sitting down for 10 minutes before changing, so there's also a very wet chair. Enjoyed the ride though.


----------



## AndyCh (24 Sep 2019)

Absolutely drenched this morning, but it wasn't cold and a bit of fun, right up until I'd done about 6 miles, and then noticing that the taste of the rain was rank, and it also started stinging my eyes. I wondered if we were back in acid rain territory (haven't used that phrase for a while), but then I thought it might actually be a summer's worth of sweat washing out of the padding in my helmet with the torrential rain.
Apologies to those of you who are still having lunch and now wanting to barf.


----------



## galaxy (24 Sep 2019)

I couldny cycle today, for some reason if ts warm i dont mind a ride in the rain.


----------



## KneesUp (24 Sep 2019)

Got soaked on the way to the train. Stood and dripped between carriages for half an hour. Got off train. Got soaked again going from train station to work. Towelled down and complete change of clothes. Did a day's work. Changed back into still wet stuff from this morning, including squelchy shoes. Soaked on the way to the train. Stood and dripped between carriages for half an hour. Got off train. Got soaked again going from train station to home.

As an upside I got 13 achievements on Strava. 

I need a new waterproofs.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Sep 2019)

A dry commute home...I wasn't expecting that. It has been raining all day, sometimes quite heavy. 
Lots of flooded roads though.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Sep 2019)

Got drenched on the way home. Heavens opened about two minutes after leaving work.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Sep 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Got drenched on the way home. Heavens opened about two minutes after leaving work.


I timed it a bit better started raining as I climb the hill to home . Could see the black clouds and was riding towards them . Nearly got in dry as well but then been outside all day


----------



## Skanker (24 Sep 2019)

13 rider said:


> I timed it a bit better started raining as I climb the hill to home . Could see the black clouds and was riding towards them . Nearly got in dry as well but then been outside all day



I left 5 minutes after rain stopped this morning and stayed dry and got home 2 minutes before it started again so was pretty lucky. Listened to google maps about a shortcut on the way home though and got sent up a big muddy hill with slick tires, which was an interesting ride.


----------



## dhd.evans (25 Sep 2019)

Pea soup again. Almost scored me a phombie:







He didn't even flinch.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Sep 2019)

As luck would have it, as I left for work this morning the rain decided to stop. Managed to stay pretty much dry for the whole commute. Only getting a bit damp from flooded roads and motor vehicle spray. Walked into the office and the heavens decided to open again. Lucky me....


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Sep 2019)

I regret my decision to drive to work yesterday but I did have to pop over to PC world at lunchtime, and visit a farm on the way home. Had I been on the bike I would not have been hit by a speeding driveway minivan who couldn't stop in time on this wet road. ☹️ 
Bloody cars! We hates them, my precioussss!


----------



## dhd.evans (25 Sep 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> I regret my decision to drive to work yesterday but I did have to pop over to PC world at lunchtime, and visit a farm on the way home. Had I been on the bike I would not have been hit by a speeding driveway minivan who couldn't stop in time on this wet road. ☹️
> Bloody cars! We hates them, my precioussss!
> View attachment 486560
> View attachment 486561



Ooft, you alright?


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Sep 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> Ooft, you alright?



Yes, thanks - somewhat shaken up, didn't sleep much last night (this happened around 6pm).

The driver said it was his boss's van, and I took down the company details from the side of the van. When I rang his boss he said it belongs to the driver.

No tax since May !

Driver thought 40mph was slow enough around bends on a wet narrow lane.

All in the hands of my insurer now.


----------



## C R (25 Sep 2019)

Was fully prepared for a wet ride in, but by the time I had to set off the sun was shining. Waterproof jacket back to the hanger and rode in shorts and short sleeves, as still quite warm.


----------



## C R (25 Sep 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Yes, thanks - somewhat shaken up, didn't sleep much last night (this happened around 6pm).
> 
> The driver said it was his boss's van, and I took down the company details from the side of the van. When I rang his boss he said it belongs to the driver.
> 
> ...


A like for you being ok. Hopefully your insurer will deal with the mess.


----------



## lazybloke (25 Sep 2019)

KneesUp said:


> .<SNIP> I need a new waterproofs.



Embrace the rain, don't bother with waterproofs!
Wish I had mudguards though....


----------



## AndyCh (25 Sep 2019)

lazybloke said:


> Wish I had mudguards though....



Ah yes, you buggers with no mudguards throwing up a stream of filthy water to those of us riding behind. Get the guards on!


----------



## AndyCh (25 Sep 2019)

Especially as the drains couldn't cope with the rain in London yesterday and sewage was washing back up in to the Embankment cycleway. Pretty grim!


----------



## KneesUp (25 Sep 2019)

lazybloke said:


> Embrace the rain, don't bother with waterproofs!
> Wish I had mudguards though....


I am very glad I do have them. I saw a chap cycling in jeans with a good, black stripe of crud up his crack and back yesterday - he looked thoroughly miserable! That said, the rear guard on my (new to me) Dahon seems very short - there was a degree of crud on the bag on the rear rack when I got in, but none on me, so that's something!


----------



## StickyPTFE (25 Sep 2019)

Can anybody reccomend some decent waterproof overshoes? I am not keen on putting wet shoes to ride home in.


----------



## Skanker (25 Sep 2019)

I was battling conkers today, those things are little sh*tbags! I was too worried about the spikey shells and punctures, and the little shiny tw*ts nearly had me off a couple of times.
I might just take on the road and potholes until someone cleans the cycle paths.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Sep 2019)

StickyPTFE said:


> Can anybody reccomend some decent waterproof overshoes? I am not keen on putting wet shoes to ride home in.



I wouldget yourself a pair of waterproof socks instead, also keep some spare normal socks at work


----------



## I like Skol (25 Sep 2019)

Not been on the bike since before weekend and then drove to work for two days so it was a relief to finally throw a leg over my lovely steel Kona commuter at silly-o-clock this morning and ride the 10 miles to work. The ride home was just as pleasant but not without incident. Really thought I was going to get properly taken out in a stupid left hook situation! As I approached a large crossroads junction in a strong secondary position a little red Fiat 500 pulled alongside and then began to match my speed. I immediately sensed a problem and sure enough the car began to move closer. I then thought 'surely they can't be?' but I was wrong and next the left turn indicator came on!! I was just reaching out to bang on the windows when they appeared to realise they couldn't just turn left over the top of me and slowed to turn behind me.
Goodness knows what they thought they were doing but at least they realised their mistake before any harm was done.


----------



## palinurus (25 Sep 2019)

Just drizzle on the way in and on the way home. I'll take it.


----------



## dhd.evans (26 Sep 2019)

Casual wet ride home. Got this lovely 40mph undertake from a numpty:


----------



## StickyPTFE (26 Sep 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> Casual wet ride home. Got this lovely 40mph undertake from a numpty:



Call me a wimp, but I would never even consider riding on that road. 
I can't trust other road users enough, and that Micra confirms it.
Glad you're ok though.


----------



## dhd.evans (26 Sep 2019)

StickyPTFE said:


> Call me a wimp, but I would never even consider riding on that road.
> I can't trust other road users enough, and that Micra confirms it.
> Glad you're ok though.



Honestly, it's usually fine and the rush of hitting 30-40mph in the left lane is something else! The truck overtook me and i read the road ahead (it's all downhill ) so moved out. I cut the rest of the clip as the guy swerves from lane to lane further down the road. Not a lapse in judgment with the undertake, just a general numpty driving.


----------



## Arjimlad (26 Sep 2019)

Watch out, this murderous twonk demonstrated to me how little space he thinks that he ought to leave for us.

By his driving and with his hands.


----------



## Skanker (26 Sep 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Watch out, this murderous twonk demonstrated to me how little space he thinks that he ought to leave for us.
> 
> By his driving and with his hands.
> View attachment 486672



Well the law states 1.5m, so maybe you should pass those images onto his boss and see how he enjoys a bike when they take his lorry off him!


----------



## Arjimlad (26 Sep 2019)

Skanker said:


> Well the law states 1.5m, so maybe you should pass those images onto his boss and see how he enjoys a bike when they take his lorry off him!



I have made a complaint, although I haven't yet mentioned the existence of footage. I want to see what they say about it first on the basis of my written complaint.


----------



## dhd.evans (26 Sep 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Watch out, this murderous twonk demonstrated to me how little space he thinks that he ought to leave for us.
> 
> By his driving and with his hands.
> View attachment 486672



Wait, i thought Joseph Fritzl was dead?


----------



## captain nemo1701 (27 Sep 2019)

Found on Bristol railway path this morning, was on phone to cops when a cycling police officer turned up - lucky!. Someone hopefully reunited with stolen property.





Later on though, had a bit of an argument with shitty moped rider who insisted on riding along the segregated cyclepath in Cattle Market Road as it goes under the Temple Meads rail line. Little idiot tried to BS me that he knew the law since he passed his test. Obviously didn't since he was blatantly breaking the law & still had L plates.


----------



## dhd.evans (27 Sep 2019)

Caught a cement mixer at the bottom of my road, decided to try drafting it. He was speedy, so so was I. Bagged two KoMs!


----------



## rivers (27 Sep 2019)

captain nemo1701 said:


> Later on though, had a bit of an argument with shitty moped rider who insisted on riding along the segregated cyclepath in Cattle Market Road as it goes under the Temple Meads rail line. Little idiot tried to BS me that he knew the law since he passed his test. Obviously didn't since he was blatantly breaking the law & still had L plates.



I had that on the B2B in Saltford a couple of months back.

Took my wife's e-bike in today because the legs needed a break. Mostly a pleasant ride in and took the short way in along the A4, cutting through Keynsham/


----------



## Leaway2 (27 Sep 2019)

"there's a cycle path over there" as I cycled past standing traffic in a jam, to a side road, right hand turn. 
I wasn't wearing a helmet and don't pay road tax either


----------



## Arjimlad (27 Sep 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Not been on the bike since before weekend and then drove to work for two days so it was a relief to finally throw a leg over my lovely steel Kona commuter at silly-o-clock this morning and ride the 10 miles to work. The ride home was just as pleasant but not without incident. Really thought I was going to get properly taken out in a stupid left hook situation! As I approached a large crossroads junction in a strong secondary position a little red Fiat 500 pulled alongside and then began to match my speed. I immediately sensed a problem and sure enough the car began to move closer. I then thought 'surely they can't be?' but I was wrong and next the left turn indicator came on!! I was just reaching out to bang on the windows when they appeared to realise they couldn't just turn left over the top of me and slowed to turn behind me.
> Goodness knows what they thought they were doing but at least they realised their mistake before any harm was done.



Glad they abandoned, some drivers are v dozy early in the morning, others are just dozy all the time.


----------



## captain nemo1701 (27 Sep 2019)

rivers said:


> I had that on the B2B in Saltford a couple of months back.
> 
> Took my wife's e-bike in today because the legs needed a break. Mostly a pleasant ride in and took the short way in along the A4, cutting through Keynsham/



Always amuses me that little sh*ts can think they're smarter than older people like me with more life experience.


----------



## Skanker (28 Sep 2019)

Had some poncey SUV driving fool hovering inches beside me on the way home yesterday evening, trying to bully me out the way. 
A quick turn of my tattooed neck and a Millwall glare, along with a select finger and he quickly pulled back.
If he thinks I’m some soft c*nt because I ride a bike, then maybe the hospital staff could change his mind while they remove my bike from the soft dark orifice I would firmly place it in for him, sideways!


----------



## captain nemo1701 (30 Sep 2019)

Further to Friday's shenanigans with finding a nicked 1000cc motorbike & a run-in with an irritating moped rider who thought segregated cyclepaths make handy short cuts, I was on my way home up the B2B path, just got the flat section past Morrisons when I noted ahead what looked like a speeding disabled scooter approaching. Nope...it was a full size _electric motorbike_, replete with fairing, panniers, lights, indicators, a licence plate & Easy Rider style chopper handlebars!.

Why is it owners of electric scooters & those stupid mono-wheel things think that if it's electric, it's green & therefore OK for cyclepaths while not being legal on roads or pavements?.


----------



## Skanker (30 Sep 2019)

captain nemo1701 said:


> Further to Friday's shenanigans with finding a nicked 1000cc motorbike & a run-in with an irritating moped rider who thought segregated cyclepaths make handy short cuts, I was on my way home up the B2B path, just got the flat section past Morrisons when I noted ahead what looked like a speeding disabled scooter approaching. Nope...it was a full size _electric motorbike_, replete with fairing, panniers, lights, indicators, a licence plate & Easy Rider style chopper handlebars!.
> 
> Why is it owners of electric scooters & those stupid mono-wheel things think that if it's electric, it's green & therefore OK for cyclepaths while not being legal on roads or pavements?.


The signs on the Thames Path have a big list of vehicles that are not allowed to continue down the path, it even includes horses. It really helps the clueless ones that don’t understand.


----------



## captain nemo1701 (30 Sep 2019)

Skanker said:


> The signs on the Thames Path have a big list of vehicles that are not allowed to continue down the path, it even includes horses. It really helps the clueless ones that don’t understand.


Maybe that's what we need. However, we live in what I often call the _Age of Arrogance_, so some people just don't give a toss.


----------



## Arjimlad (30 Sep 2019)

Both feet raised in the air going through this flood, then negotiation of "can't reverse" and "won't reverse" further up.. Reasons to avoid Swan Lane, Winterbourne!


----------



## Skanker (1 Oct 2019)

The child in me wants to come and visit just so I can go hammering through that flood!
I got soaked riding home from work yesterday evening but it wasn’t from big fun puddles like that one, just due to the pouring rain (which stopped 20 minutes after getting changed into dry clothes).


----------



## GetFatty (1 Oct 2019)

So after years and years of berating RLJers I joined them today. I need chastisement. In my defence, it had only just turned red, it was a pedestrian crossing where the peds had already crossed, it was 5.30 am and there was hardly a soul around. However I throw myself on the mercy of the courts.

Other than that I took my alternative route to work which was quite pleasant at that time of a morning, might use it again.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Oct 2019)

Got a right good soaking last night. Started off as drizzle when I left work and by the time I got near to home it was pretty much a monsoon.
So, that was rainy commute # 34 for the year. Last years for the same period of time, 38 rainy commutes. So catching up. Last year in total 53.
It's looking like I'll be adding to that total on this evenings ride looking at the weather reports.

In other commuting news
Motor traffic in SE Londinium seemed to be at a complete standstill today. Backed up for pretty much most of my commute.

Bumped into a fellow long time A21 commuter who rides a Trek Gates Belt Drive. We've both ridden the same route for a good few years now and I remember when he got the bike. I asked him how old the belt drive is. 3 years and still going strong. Now that ain't bad.


----------



## Arjimlad (1 Oct 2019)

Skanker said:


> The child in me wants to come and visit just some I can go hammering through that flood!
> I got soaked riding home from work yesterday evening but it wasn’t from big fun puddles like that one, just due to the pouring rain (which stopped 20 minutes after getting changed into dry clothes).



It's rather yuck actually - horribly muddy, and with remnants of muck and grit & bits of road - thankful for mudguards !


----------



## Twizit (1 Oct 2019)

Confess to having left work early yesterday and just escaped a soaking leaving London. I don't expect to be as lucky today...


----------



## rivers (1 Oct 2019)

Well today was a bit wet, as was yesterday evening's commute. I left the wife's ebike at work over the weekend, so needed to bring that home yesterday. I had the forethought to bring the waterproofs I walk the dog in with me to work. They were drenched by the time I hit the bottom of the drive, and were quite heavy and drippy not too long after. Today I had the joy of being back in my lycra. while I was soaked through, at least it wasn't weighed down.


----------



## Arjimlad (1 Oct 2019)

Time to ponder the beauty of the skies today as various drivers sought to block me from jumping their queues.


----------



## rivers (1 Oct 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Time to ponder the beauty of the skies today as various drivers sought to block me from jumping their queues.
> 
> View attachment 487351



Traffic was awful today. I had a guy cut across me at Temple Gate roundabout and jump a red light to boot.


----------



## Arjimlad (1 Oct 2019)

rivers said:


> Traffic was awful today. I had a guy cut across me at Temple Gate roundabout and jump a red light to boot.


Yup, this morning a Golf driver just rolled through red light totally oblivious to everything apart from the movement of the vehicle in front of him. They were lulled into a semi-comatose state by the heavy traffic. With a crash by the M32/A4174 north Bristol ground to a halt. This is unsustainable.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Oct 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Yup, this morning a Golf driver just rolled through red light totally oblivious to everything apart from the movement of the vehicle in front of him. They were lulled into a semi-comatose state by the heavy traffic. With a crash by the M32/A4174 north Bristol ground to a halt. This is unsustainable.



I don't know the figures for the UK but in Germany about 12 people a day are killed by cars.

If this was a virus there would be panic.


----------



## Sixmile (1 Oct 2019)

The mudguards were simply no match for the rain last night. Saying that, after riding for a few weeks now with guards (for the first time ever may i add), I do notice it takes me significantly longer to get absolutely soaked through. My new Planet X overshoes are wick though, not a patch on the previous Planet X ones which lasted 3 winters.

This morning was wet under wheel but toasty up top. I debuted a new pair of thermal Altura gloves. I can't say they feel that warm, large is a little tight but on the plus side, really grippy palms on what are canvas grips on my Boardman.


----------



## StickyPTFE (1 Oct 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Time to ponder the beauty of the skies today as various drivers sought to block me from jumping their queues.
> 
> View attachment 487351


It astounds me how many drivers veer in front of me as I pass them in traffic. I cannot comprehend why, other than jealousy.


----------



## palinurus (1 Oct 2019)

Managed to hit a brief dry spell on the way in and on the way home


----------



## Skanker (1 Oct 2019)

Got to work lovely and dry, fantastic weather the whole way.
Return journey was not so great, walked out of work and weather looking good, got to bike shed and it started spitting, road out the gate and the heavens opened up on me, pi**ed down all the way home!!


----------



## ianrauk (1 Oct 2019)

Skanker said:


> Got to work lovely and dry, fantastic weather the whole way.
> Return journey was not so great, walked out of work and weather looking good, got to bike shed and it started spitting, road out the gate and the heavens opened up on me, pi**ed down all the way home!!


Same here. Got to about 11 miles when the heavens opened for the last 4. And I mean they opened. Not seen rain like it for years. It was so heavy that I could hardly see. Quite fun in a silly bizarre way. To say I got home looking like a drowned rat is an understatement.


----------



## Skanker (1 Oct 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Same here. Got to about 11 miles when the heavens opened for the last 4. And I mean they opened. Not seen rain like it for years. It was so heavy that I could hardly see. Quite fun in a silly bizarre way. To say I got home looking like a drowned rat is an understatement.


Yeah I was soaked right through my waterproofs, I think my work boots and gaiters are the only true waterproof items of clothing, so at least I had toasty warm feet. 
I had great fun though, I do love tearing through puddles on my mountain bike!


----------



## ianrauk (1 Oct 2019)

Skanker said:


> Yeah I was soaked right through my waterproofs, I think my work boots and gaiters are the only true waterproof items of clothing, so at least I had toasty warm feet.
> I had great fun though, I do love tearing through puddles on my mountain bike!


Lucky not to need waterproof clothing as it's so unseasonably mild here in the SE. Lycra does its stuff and dries uber quick.
And yes, cycling through puddles...nice big ones bring out the inner child.


----------



## Skanker (1 Oct 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Lucky not to need waterproof clothing as it's so unseasonably mild here in the SE. Lycra does its stuff and dries uber quick.
> And yes, cycling through puddles...nice big ones bring out the inner child.


I ride in my work clothes as they are too bulky to carry to work for the mega 4 hour shift I do. Steel toe boots need a big bag.
The waterproofs are so I don’t have to spend the shift with a wet arse! I find it very difficult to go around puddles.


----------



## HarryTheDog (2 Oct 2019)

Yesterday turned into traumatic Tuesday for me, on the way home first off I fell out with a motorcyclist as I was "holding him up" going down the gap in traffic. Then for some unknown reason another motorcyclist revved his engine and lunged his bike at me whilst I was crossing a road on a pedestrian crossing. Then I had torrential rain ( which I actually enjoyed and was buzzing along)and a nutter in a white van overtook me into the path of a oncoming vehicle making him swerve/brake then immediately left hooked ( missed me by 12 inches only because I braked) me and turned left. I was livid, got home and went through both my front and rear camera footage and edited both down to 4 minutes each( has to be 2 mins before and after event) . Even frame by frame could only make out part of the number plate.( shining lights and rain ruined it) deided to upload it to the police website anyway. well 3 hrs later and 5 attempts where the dam site kept crashing me back to the start when I pressed next, I had got pissed off with filling in the details and gave up. 
This mornings commute normal service was restored.
May try to upload again tonight.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Oct 2019)

In start contrast to yesterday evenings ride in monsoon conditions, this morning's ride couldn't have been more different. Brilliant, bright blue sky sunshine. Though the temps were quite low at 8°. As usual this time of the year the sun was very low so had to be extra vigilant looking out for muppet car drivers who don't take any sort of care in these conditions.

The Police were out in force on the A21 this morning catching all those car tax dodgers. And there was a a good few being seeing to as I went past.


----------



## dhd.evans (2 Oct 2019)

Temp said 5c so i kitted up appropriately; thermal jersey, DeFeet autumn gloves and DeFeet Woolie Boolie socks. Still a bit nippy on the old knackers.

Also, met this chap who forgot how roundabouts work (warning: swears):


----------



## Arjimlad (2 Oct 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> Temp said 5c so i kitted up appropriately; thermal jersey, DeFeet autumn gloves and DeFeet Woolie Boolie socks. Still a bit nippy on the old knackers.
> 
> Also, met this chap who forgot how roundabouts work (warning: swears):




Might is right ! 

"Sun in his eyes" would probably be his defence - yup, so just roll however many tonnes of bonecrushing HGV onto a roundabout blind !


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Oct 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Might is right !
> 
> "Sun in his eyes" would probably be his defence - yup, so just roll however many tonnes of bonecrushing HGV onto a roundabout blind !



I find a lot of drivers underestimate my speed when I'm riding. 

One major difference here is that truckers are rarely a problem, which I put down to the stringent laws about truck drivers licences, combined with presumed liability...


----------



## Skanker (2 Oct 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> Temp said 5c so i kitted up appropriately; thermal jersey, DeFeet autumn gloves and DeFeet Woolie Boolie socks. Still a bit nippy on the old knackers.
> 
> Also, met this chap who forgot how roundabouts work (warning: swears):



Your swears are a lot more polite than mine! You missed a few choice words, one begins with a C!


----------



## lazybloke (2 Oct 2019)

Interesting to see rain/thunder/lightning and (briefly) SNOW outside my 20th floor window in London yesterday afternoon. I'm still missing my bike commute, but not so much in _that _weather.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Oct 2019)

lazybloke said:


> Interesting to see rain/thunder/lightning and (briefly) SNOW outside my 20th floor window in London yesterday afternoon. I'm still missing my bike commute, but not so much in _that _weather.




I saw all of that yesterday from my office apart from snow..definitely no snow.

Why have you made the font smaller on your post? Hard to read.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Oct 2019)

ianrauk said:


> I saw all of that yesterday from my office apart from snow..definitely no snow.
> 
> *Why have you made the font smaller on your post? Hard to read.*



It's just further away...


----------



## ianrauk (2 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's just further away...


----------



## captain nemo1701 (2 Oct 2019)

On my way in this morning, about 7.30am, just getting to the S-bend in Clay Bottom on the B2B path when a dog runs around the corner, narrowly missing me. Followed by fat bloke in hi-viz vest carrying petrol can who clearly said, " The F**kin bastards are coming now", presumably to the cyclists behind me who were engaged in evading his mutt. I shouted back that he should have his dog on a lead but he ignored me. Think '8 Ace', the alcoholic superhero spoof character from Viz comic out walking a dog & you're there.


----------



## Arjimlad (2 Oct 2019)

Made my point, I think. No need to nose out like this at all. Drivers have unobstructed vision from the give way markings. 

Normally a driver who has stopped like this will reverse back when it becomes plain he's causing an obstruction, long before I actually get to him.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Oct 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Made my point, I think. No need to nose out like this at all. Drivers have unobstructed vision from the give way markings.
> 
> Normally a driver who has stopped like this will reverse back when it becomes plain he's causing an obstruction, long before I actually get to him.



That really grinds my gears. I get it every day on my commute. Twice on tonight's ride home. Selfish, ignorant a-holes.


----------



## Skanker (2 Oct 2019)

I had lovely weather today for both journeys, no rain, no idiot or ignorant car drivers, just some 40 stone woman taking up the entire path with her headphones on full blast so I couldn’t get passed her as I was taking a leisurely cycle up the hill off the road so I kept out of the way of fast moving traffic. I think she pee’d a little when I tapped on her shoulder, she nearly even jumped!


----------



## HMS_Dave (2 Oct 2019)

Skanker said:


> I had lovely weather today for both journeys, no rain, no idiot or ignorant car drivers, just some 40 stone woman taking up the entire path with her headphones on full blast so I couldn’t get passed her as I was taking a leisurely cycle up the hill off the road so I kept out of the way of fast moving traffic. I think she pee’d a little when I tapped on her shoulder, she nearly even jumped!



At least she's out and about trying to do something about it, hardly worth a mention in my opinion....


----------



## Skanker (2 Oct 2019)

HMS_Dave said:


> At least she's out and about trying to do something about it, hardly worth a mention in my opinion....


Yeah I always slip on a co-op uniform when I’m going out for some exercise too.


----------



## HMS_Dave (2 Oct 2019)

Skanker said:


> Yeah I always slip on a co-op uniform when I’m going out for some exercise too.



For an obese person, simply walking anywhere is vigorous exercise. So she's commuting, she's not driving right? There are millions that can't claim that. I say fair play to her, Loud music in ears aside, a minor annoyance im sure, but within seconds your ordeal was over no doubt....


----------



## Skanker (2 Oct 2019)

HMS_Dave said:


> For an obese person, simply walking anywhere is vigorous exercise. So she's commuting, she's not driving right? There are millions that can't claim that. I say fair play to her, Loud music in ears aside, a minor annoyance im sure, but within seconds your ordeal was over no doubt....


Yes, and if you bothered to read my post properly without filling in your own gaps before jumping in for a whinge, you would have noticed that it was the loud music that was what prevented me from getting passed as she had no clue I was behind her, which is also why I startled her by tapping on her shoulder! The fact she was walking directly in the centre of a 4 person wide path did not help either. Just as having to explain my posts to people that feel the need to niggle at others for the sake of political correctness doesn’t help me want to spend my time getting involved in a conversation.


----------



## HMS_Dave (2 Oct 2019)

Skanker said:


> Yes, and if you bothered to read my post properly without filling in your own gaps before jumping in for a whinge, you would have noticed that it was the loud music that was what prevented me from getting passed as she had no clue I was behind her, which is also why I startled her by tapping on her shoulder! The fact she was walking directly in the centre of a 4 person wide path did not help either. Just as having to explain my posts to people that feel the need to niggle at others for the sake of political correctness doesn’t help me want to spend my time getting involved in a conversation.



Political Correctness has no part in this at all and i refuse to be drawn into any such debate, i have said what i have said purely to try and offer another perspective, that is all...

Good Evening to you...


----------



## Bazzer (3 Oct 2019)

Winter's freezing hand had a little flex this morning, with ice covered cars and grass verges for the first 5 miles.


----------



## HarryTheDog (3 Oct 2019)

Feck it was chilly this morning, I wore a buff like a head scarf to keep my ears warm.
On the bike there was no one to play with till the 11 mile point when a guy on a expensive Aero Look bike pulled out in front of me. He looked a fair bit younger than me and was a bit quick.
However I am an old stager and I overtook him at a junction ( I went on the road, he stayed on the cycle path) then as I thought he came after me. Took him nearly a mile to get back to me, I chuckled as he went past then he put the hammer down. Despite the headwind he was hitting the high 20’s I had to really draft the crap out of him to stay with him. However his burst of speed barely lasted 300 metres, I thought he’d blown the doors off and was starting to rock and roll in the saddle. Next junction I pulled the same trick and went on the road with a lovely set of green lights. I now had a 40 metre or so head start on him.( or so I thought) I was wondering if he would make a effort to get back in contact or give up. I decided not to make it easy for him and kept the pressure on the pedals. I was on a mile open stretch and this would be a proper test. After half a mile he had not gone past. I looked back and he was nowhere to be seen. Looking on Strava flyby later found he was only on a 4 mile commute and had turned off at the junction, so not warmed up and his max heart rate was only 139 ( mine was around 160 when drafting him) so probably could have gone a dam sight faster, lucky for me had only been playing.


----------



## Bazzer (3 Oct 2019)

On the way home this afternoon





https%3A//i.imgur.com/fMOp0Hv.png[/img]']



I think the words irony and highway code do not form part of the driver's vocabulary.
I wonder what Transport for Greater Manchester will think ?


----------



## HarryTheDog (4 Oct 2019)

On the commute home last night I jumped off a kerb and the chain jumped off, I smacked my shin on a pedal and landed on the top tube with my gentlemans vegetables, I nearly threw up. Also made all the more embarrassing by doing it right in front of a young lady. Lost some skin on the shin but nothing major and had me peed off for the rest of the ride.
This morning had a minor shock when another cyclist came from behind and smacked my arse, turned out to be a mate unfortunately, not a lady paying me a compliment. We rolled in together for the next 10 miles catching up on news.


----------



## Arjimlad (4 Oct 2019)

HarryTheDog said:


> On the commute home last night I jumped off a kerb and the chain jumped off, I smacked my shin on a pedal and landed on the top tube with my gentlemans vegetables, I nearly threw up. Also made all the more embarrassing by doing it right in front of a young lady. Lost some skin on the shin but nothing major and had me peed off for the rest of the ride.
> This morning had a minor shock when another cyclist came from behind and smacked my arse, turned out to be a mate unfortunately, not a lady paying me a compliment. We rolled in together for the next 10 miles catching up on news.



Hope springs eternal ! 

Trust everything feels better today.


----------



## HarryTheDog (4 Oct 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Hope springs eternal !


yep hasn't happened in 57 years so probably never going to happen.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Oct 2019)

It was like a spring morning today. Very mild for the time of year. Still in short sleeves and shorts for the moment.
This afternoons commute is looking like a wet one though.


----------



## mjr (4 Oct 2019)

Bazzer said:


> On the way home this afternoon
> 
> 
> View attachment 487626
> ...


Don't know but let us know what they do. Public flogging of the driver by the blessed Boardman?


----------



## mjr (4 Oct 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Made my point, I think. No need to nose out like this at all. Drivers have unobstructed vision from the give way markings.
> 
> Normally a driver who has stopped like this will reverse back when it becomes plain he's causing an obstruction, long before I actually get to him.



I enjoy riding straight at the driver's window and stopping blocking their view until they reverse, but cycle lanes here are wider than that one.


----------



## Arjimlad (4 Oct 2019)

mjr said:


> I enjoy riding straight at the driver's window and stopping blocking their view until they reverse, but cycle lanes here are wider than that one.



I will try to let them out, but the traffic on my right was very steady & going quite fast. I am less inclined to let them out if the driver blocks me off like this, though.


----------



## mjr (4 Oct 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> I will try to let them out, but the traffic on my right was very steady & going quite fast. I am less inclined to let them out if the driver blocks me off like this, though.


Yeah, I saw you check the traffic in the next lane. I do the same, if they're not being a daffodil blocking the lane, especially if there's only one so it means I don't have to cross the front of a motorist.

Fun commutes yesterday. I went the opposite direction to usual and at the only junction where I have to cross two lanes (the cycleway crosses into the central reservation), trucks slowed on the approach and straddled both lanes to let me cross. Both out and home. Very unusual.


----------



## Arjimlad (4 Oct 2019)

I've just been informed that this driver has requested a court appearance, which is good news I think. I guess this means he has rejected a Fixed Penalty Notice.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/tales-from-todays-commute.105055/post-5681050


----------



## rivers (4 Oct 2019)

Took the winter bike in yesterday as Dr. Bike was in, and figured the winter bike could use a check over. And now it's off to my LBS this afternoon to have some new tubeless tyres fitted as my rear hutchinson overide was bald. Only 1800 miles on them, which is a shame as they aren't a cheap tyre. Going for some pirelli cinturatos this time around, and will get a second set of wheels for my off-road shenanigans.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Oct 2019)

Spectacular sunrise over the North Sea on the way in this morning - it was just a pity that I was running late and couldn't stop to properly appreciate it.


----------



## cyberknight (5 Oct 2019)

That was a fun week , one day it was like riding in the worlds for floods as it was peeing it down and road was flooded .


----------



## cyberknight (5 Oct 2019)

sleuthey said:


> Was darker than I was expecting when I came out of yoga at 9pm. Luckily I have put a couple of £2.50 rechargeable lights on the front and rear forks in an anti theft way so they can stay on 247. Worked a treat this evening.
> View attachment 478990


running cree solarstorm + flasher on front as well s 4 rear lights its proper dark on my commute at 5.45 am


----------



## sleuthey (5 Oct 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> I've just been informed that this driver has requested a court appearance, which is good news I think. I guess this means he has rejected a Fixed Penalty Notice.
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/tales-from-todays-commute.105055/post-5681050


What channel do you use to send in your video footage?


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Oct 2019)

sleuthey said:


> What channel do you use to send in your video footage?


https://www.avonandsomerset.police.uk/accidents/#/


----------



## sleuthey (5 Oct 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> https://www.avonandsomerset.police.uk/accidents/#/


Thanks. Yes I used that for the first time last night. I'm not sure if they will accept my video though as there is no time stamp on the video, just in the file names. Iv figured out how to enable it now. At least the fact that the person is going to court means they actually act on the videos.


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Oct 2019)

sleuthey said:


> Thanks. Yes I used that for the first time last night. I'm not sure if they will accept my video though as there is no time stamp on the video, just in the file names. Iv figured out how to enable it now. At least the fact that the person is going to court means they actually act on the videos.



I think they do but as you may have read in the thread about reporting mobile phone users, A&S Police have stopped giving victims feedback on what happens to their reports. Bristol Cyclists Facebook group has a long thread about this & it is being looked into on a national level too.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Oct 2019)

That was very, very wet - I really must get a decent pair of proper waterproof overshoes as my PlanetX neoprene jobs are nice & warm in the dry, but just soak up the water in conditions like today.


----------



## Skanker (6 Oct 2019)

Jenkins said:


> That was very, very wet - I really must get a decent pair of proper waterproof overshoes as my PlanetX neoprene jobs are nice & warm in the dry, but just soak up the water in conditions like today.


Was you out in that rain this morning?
It was stupidly heavy for many hours here in Surrey. I don’t think any of my waterproofs would have saved me from that, not even the heavy duty ones I have for hunting.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Oct 2019)

Not my commute, but this womans

We were in Birmingham yesterday, & at one point, in the suburbs
Seen on;
St Marys Row (Alcester Road)
Moseley


As we were stationary at traffic-lights, I saw the 'rider' get off, & took a child out of the 'skip'
When I had a look whilst taking a few photos, it appeared to have electric assistance too, as there the location of a (removed) battery














Seemingly this?
https://www.bakfiets.com/modellen/cargobike-lang/cargobike-classic-long

Pulled 'at random', when searching the name;
https://www.londongreencycles.co.uk/shop/bikes/bakfiets-classic-long/


----------



## Jenkins (6 Oct 2019)

This is part of my route in (picture from the local rag) - the rain got even heavier after I got to work. Added to which we've also got a puddle in the foyer of the building thanks to a leak!


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Oct 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Not my commute, but this womans
> 
> We were in Birmingham yesterday, & at one point, in the suburbs
> Seen on;
> ...



It looks like a more modern variation of mine with a motor added (seen here planning to run away and join the circus):


----------



## rivers (7 Oct 2019)

Another rainy commute, but just a light drizzle compare to most of last week. Also first commute with the new tyres (pirelli cinturatos). Faster rolling than the hutchinson overides, by about 4-5 minutes with dead legs. I imagine if I put a bit of effort in, I wouldn't be too far off my summer bike commute time. The bicycle rolling resistance website has also given them the best puncture protection score of any tyre on the market. We'll see how accurate that is, although I've gone tubeless on my winter bike so it might be mostly moot


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Oct 2019)

A curious commute today: all the drivers bar one mercedes driver at the start of the ride seemed a bit more aggressive and less aware of their surroundings. I saw two go over a red light which is rare enough in itself here to get a comment.

One was a school bus, egads. So much for "Being a good example" as the notices on pedestrian crossings say here to try and shame pedestrians into waiting for the green signal.

On arriving I found lots of drivers were delayed by traffic: apparently the Autobahn was bunged up and the dual carriageway in the valley has roadworks. One of the roads between the two has been reduced to one lane for months since someone crashed into a power mast, so the box inhabitants were getting proper wound up and delayed today.

Unfortunately I couldn't use this excuse as I'd been on cycleways most of the way: I'm just badly organised.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Oct 2019)

The PX Ti commuter/Tour has been boxed up for a weeks cycling in Spain next week. So I had to get out the Van Nich and have a play on the commute with it. And boy what a difference it makes. No panniers or mudguards. Lighter wheels and tyres. It was a lovely fair nimble. zippy ride in.
Not so much faster as the school traffic this morning was diabolical.
But a lovely ride never the less. Mild temperatures meant short sleeves and shorts still, but it's looking like its going to be a wet ride home.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Oct 2019)

ianrauk said:


> The PX Ti commuter/Tour has been boxed up for a weeks cycling in Spain next week. So I had to get out the Van Nich and have a play on the commute with it. And boy what a difference it makes. No panniers or mudguards. Lighter wheels and tyres. It was a lovely fair nimble. zippy ride in.
> Not so much faster as the school traffic this morning was diabolical.
> But a lovely ride never the less. Mild temperatures meant short sleeves and shorts still, but it's looking like its going to be a wet ride home.



I have a similar experience when I go from riding the Bakfiets to my tourer. It feels like it'll move if I just sneeze.

Oddly my normal commuter doesn't feel this way. I'm not sure if it's the straight handlebars or the general geometry.


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Oct 2019)

Carratti longs on, the Tenn Airflow £10 jacket doing a fine job on a "meh" morning when it isn't quite raining but everything gets damp anyway. I enjoyed the 11 miles after a weekend with little exercise. 

Today, another driver learnt why we don't overtake cyclists when we can't see the road ahead is clear. 

She had to abort her overtake around a bend to avoid a head-on collision with the oncoming driver, and then she missed other easy/safe opportunities to overtake, because she was scared by botching the first attempt.


----------



## HLaB (7 Oct 2019)

School boy error from me this morning. I forgot to check my tyres on Friday night and lifted the bike out of the boot to find a flat tyre. Pumped it up hoping it was a slow but I was wrong and it led to a pretty intense commute.

Edit: New clincher tyres ordered (pro 4 Endurance), although I think I'll steal the ones of last season's winter wheels (I've replaced them with tubeless).


----------



## Jenkins (7 Oct 2019)

Following yesterday's rain the roads were covered with all sort of rubbish - gravel, silt, loose surface dressing, sand, wet leaves and conker mulch. Add in yet more drizzle on the way home and the cut tyre thatI'd been nursing finally gave way and has now been binned - it's lasted over 200 miles since it happened and a temporary boot was fitted


It looks like this month's Premium Bond winnings will have to be spent on a pair of 23mm Michelin Pro4 Endurance tyres for the winter as the 25mm Conti Grand Prix fitted as a replacement has less than 1mm clearance under the Raceblade Long fittings, and I refuse to go back to the wired Schwalbe Durano Plus I used over last winter being both slow and ruining the Van Nick's feel.


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Oct 2019)

Good job the oncoming VW driver was paying full attention to the road & not fiddling with her stereo or phone. The Corsa driver gave me a lovely wide pass right over onto the opposite carriageway, right into the path of the oncoming VW.


----------



## straas (8 Oct 2019)

Very few toys to play with in a T4 Transporter, and they take a little more concentration to drive. 

I think all cars need to be made less comfortable.


----------



## Sixmile (8 Oct 2019)

Rode into work yesterday, leaving my car 7 miles away after dropping the kids off to school. It was only when i got into the office i realised I'd a site visit in the afternoon, around 10 miles away in the other direction. I was hoping to nab a lift with a colleague but since she was already out at another visit I had to sort my own way down. Ended up getting a train for the first 6 or so miles then it was a matter of trying to negotiate some busy roads, a mucky hard shoulder and trying to arrive at the meeting without being a sweaty mess. Not ideal by any means but doable and even with a little rain on the return leg, it was nothing a bag of crisps at the station couldn't sort it. Now how to log the split journey on my mileage form!

This morning was a little more straight forward and i even remembered to put my lights back on today after the Boardman had, what must've been it's 10th visit back to Halfords in a few months. Who says the Alfine is maintenance free?!


----------



## straas (8 Oct 2019)

A guy behind me came off his bike last night - pretty aggressive riding style on the oxford rd cycle lanes considering there's a fresh crop of students about.

Not sure what happened, assume someone stepped into the cycle lane and he swerved into the curb?


----------



## sleuthey (8 Oct 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> I think they do but as you may have read in the thread about reporting mobile phone users, A&S Police have stopped giving victims feedback on what happens to their reports. Bristol Cyclists Facebook group has a long thread about this & it is being looked into on a national level too.



Yep, heres what they have just sent me:


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Oct 2019)

sleuthey said:


> Yep, heres what they have just sent me:
> 
> View attachment 488298


If you think the matter should be prosecuted, then please add your voice to those making an official complaint about this strange policy.


----------



## rivers (8 Oct 2019)

Traffic was hideous tonight. I actually got off my bike and walked down a pavement for 1/2 a mile as I couldn't safely filter down the road


----------



## lazybloke (8 Oct 2019)

Left work 90 mins early today so i'd get home before a v heavy band of rain came over; felt v pleased with my skills at extrapolating rainfall radar data.

Obviously i'm no meteorologist. Got absolutely soaked.


----------



## skudupnorth (8 Oct 2019)

Leaway2 said:


> "there's a cycle path over there" as I cycled past standing traffic in a jam, to a side road, right hand turn.
> I wasn't wearing a helmet and don't pay road tax either


Rebel


----------



## Bazzer (9 Oct 2019)

Although travelling at my usual time, there were many more road users than I normally experience on pretty much every road used. 
Mainly cars


----------



## HarryTheDog (9 Oct 2019)

Yesterdays commute home turned into a bit of a pain, after 4 miles the gear change started to turn very dodgy, oh dear I thought, this cable is on its way out so I tried not to change gear often. However it snapped nearly straight away. I screwed the derailluer limiter screw in as far as it would go to give me a 13 tooth on the back. So ended up with 2 gears. Annoying as my usual 18ph ish speed was not comfortable 36-13 was only comfortable below 16 and the 52-13 had to be 20mph or above. 
Then my Garmin startinng showing 0mph, turned off and on etc still no sattelites. I gave up on it and just as I did at the 8 mile point @Heigue'r turned up asking if I was ok. @Heigue'r s speed is usually in the 20's so I just big ringed it. We cycled along chatting for the next 3 or 4 miles then parted ways. Amusingly as we chatted another cyclist overtook us but he looked to be struggling a bit so very soon afterwards we went past him still chatting side by side. Working from home for the next 2 days so time to fix the bike.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Oct 2019)

I got called a Twat today by a moton for no other reason that I was on a bike and I was in front of him and he couldn't pass me to get to the lights 100 yards down the road. He got a finger for his trouble. I hope that made him feel better, but I guess not.

Anyway, last nights commute home was a hoot. For the second evening in a row the heavens decided to open a few miles from home. I thought I was going to get away with a dry commute but alas not.

During the rain storm I was being tailed by another fellow cycling commuter. Doing a fair old lick on the flat, when suddenly I heard his tyre let go. A fair old noise it was too. Poor sod. Not a great time to have to change a tube.

Anyway, rain scores on the doors.
It's catching up with last years.

Rainy commute #37 for the year to date
Last year 38 rainy commutes, 53 over all for 2018


----------



## KneesUp (9 Oct 2019)

Seems like a lot of twunty driving going on now we've got darker mornings and rain!

Yesterday on the way home I was riding in the centre of a one way street as it passed a junction. I was doing this for the following reasons:

1) there were parked cars on the left and I was disinclined to cycle over them or through them
2) the bike lane peels off to the right just after the junction to take a track down the side of a gym so I needed to be that side of the road anyway

A nice lady waiting to turn right out of the junction into the queue of cars she could clearly see because it was literally 50 metres away shouted out her window that I ought to "get out the middle of the 'blinking' road"

I didn't hear her properly because it was windy - I genuinely didn't really hear - so I stopped to ask her what she said - that's how I know it was about getting out of the middle of the road. I had an issue with this because:

1) The whole parked car thing meant I had to be there
2) I was positioning for the right filter to the bike lane
3) If I was driving a car I would have been in exactly the same place and I very much doubt she would have said anything
4) Even if my positioning was totally wrong, I would simply have delayed her from getting in another queue for less than 10 seconds, which obviously would have zero impact on her journey time.

I made points 1 and 2 to her, and then she threatened to run me over.

When I caught up with her all of 20 seconds later I pointed out the large painted bicycle lane on the right hand side of the road and to giver her her due she apologised - angrily, but she did apologise. She said she was stressed. I told her I was also stressed because all I wanted to do was get home to my family and people are threatening to kill me by running me over and then cycled off.

I did feel a bit sorry for her because she did seem a bit frazzled, but I worry that 'a bit frazzled' spills over so easily into 'you've stopped me from joining that stationary traffic 50 metres away using a form of transport I object to on some level, and so the appropriate response is to swear at you from my car window and threaten to run you over'

I guess the moral is to be careful out there - you don't know what kind of day/week/month/year/life the people behind the wheel have had.


----------



## rivers (10 Oct 2019)

I overdressed today. As I am working quite late tonight, I opted for my bib tights and winter gloves as opposed to just leg warmers and medium weight long fingered gloves. I should have looked at the forecast... 15 degrees on the way home. I was covered I swear on the way in and will be much the same on the way home. Doh...


----------



## Randombiker9 (10 Oct 2019)

Lol I hate Black Cabs had another call with one today. Unfortuantly failed to realise my cameras memory was full and turned itself off so didn’t catch it. Most of the time it’s Cabs in the day time and Tesco vans at night lol 

Ps does anyone know any bike cameras that last longer then 2 hours with good audio . Because my 2 hour USB port broke and my spare one only lasts 1 hour and terrible audio and isn’t great recording at dark hours


----------



## HLaB (10 Oct 2019)

Bit of a frustrating run of p'tured for me this week. Over the weekend my rear tyre went flat (probably p'tured on Friday), so I had to change that before it even started. That was the 2nd in two weeks so I ordered a new tyre. It came but I held off fitting it, I am glad I did. Last night I had an unscheduled deflation thanks to a 1 inch nail. That would have wrecked any tyre, I am glad it was the old one. I fixed the p'ture but didn't know how long it would hold, amazingly it held around 7+ miles. It eventually went 3.5miles from where I'd park, that was a slow 3.5 miles. Put the new tyre on pumped it up and all seemed fine and in the morning it was ok too. It didn't like the 35mins in the car though. Not long after I'd parked, BANG. Another repair needed and an express ride to work ensued after :-D


----------



## Zanelad (10 Oct 2019)

First day commuting on tbe bike for 3 weeks. Constant rain kept me in the car. My bike fitness has certainly suffered in those three weeks. Lets hope for a decent spell of dry weather so I can claw some of it back. Quite like the dark though.


----------



## Bazzer (10 Oct 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> Ps does anyone know any bike cameras that last longer then 2 hours with good audio . Because my 2 hour USB port broke and my spare one only lasts 1 hour and terrible audio and isn’t great recording at dark hours



I can only speak from personal experience of a Cycliq Fly 12 (not the CE version). With a 32Mb micro SD card, the card has plenty of space before the battery runs out after 10 hours or so, (assuming the camera light isn't used). But it isn't the sort of camera I would want on a helmet.

IIRC @Arjimlad uses a different camera and has previously said which one he uses, but I can't remember what it is.

Edit. If there has been an incident with a driver and I am not sure the camera, (which is handlebar mounted), has picked up the reg plate, a raised voice of the number will be picked up by the camera, even when moving.


----------



## Arjimlad (10 Oct 2019)

Bazzer said:


> I can only speak from personal experience of a Cycliq Fly 12 (not the CE version). With a 32Mb micro SD card, the card has plenty of space before the battery runs out after 10 hours or so, (assuming the camera light isn't used). But it isn't the sort of camera I would want on a helmet.
> 
> IIRC @Arjimlad uses a different camera and has previously said which one he uses, but I can't remember what it is.



On the bars or helmet I have a Drift Stealth 2. The sound recording is not good at all when you are in motion due to wind noise. If I bellow a registration number it might be audible. 

As for stationary conversations, it isn't bad. It will pick up the inanities of arseplectrum drivers when I catch up with them at the lights.

At the rear I have an Aldi Maxtek from 2017. I don't want to say how it has been very reliable & gives great battery life even when running as a light too, as that might jinx the thing.

Audio on the Maxtek is pants, though. It will pick up a blaring horn.


----------



## I like Skol (10 Oct 2019)

Strange ride home tonight! Dark, wet, windy and lots of knobbish driving. Several 'incidents' with drivers doing stupid things resulting in some quite near misses. For some reason it felt like a Friday night or worse and as well as the near misses there were lots of drivers in 'noisy' cars racing around being noisy on the wet, busy roads


----------



## lazybloke (10 Oct 2019)

Slightly late home tonight. Was properly dark on the woodland bridlepath section. Bit of a shock to be honest.


----------



## Randombiker9 (10 Oct 2019)

Bazzer said:


> I can only speak from personal experience of a Cycliq Fly 12 (not the CE version). With a 32Mb micro SD card, the card has plenty of space before the battery runs out after 10 hours or so, (assuming the camera light isn't used). But it isn't the sort of camera I would want on a helmet.
> 
> IIRC @Arjimlad uses a different camera and has previously said which one he uses, but I can't remember what it is.
> 
> Edit. If there has been an incident with a driver and I am not sure the camera, (which is handlebar mounted), has picked up the reg plate, a raised voice of the number will be picked up by the camera, even when moving.



Interesting thanks , however if you attach at on the bike it doesn’t seem like it’s quick release however on amazon description says there’s an alarm, if possible can you explain that?
Ps I wouldn’t trust leaving a camera on bike


----------



## Arjimlad (10 Oct 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> Lol I hate Black Cabs had another call with one today. Unfortuantly failed to realise my cameras memory was full and turned itself off so didn’t catch it. Most of the time it’s Cabs in the day time and Tesco vans at night lol
> 
> Ps does anyone know any bike cameras that last longer then 2 hours with good audio . Because my 2 hour USB port broke and my spare one only lasts 1 hour and terrible audio and isn’t great recording at dark hours



The Drift Ghost X has better battery life, I would get one if my Stealth 2 conked out. You can get extra high capacity batteries for it too.


----------



## Bazzer (11 Oct 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> Interesting thanks , however if you attach at on the bike it doesn’t seem like it’s quick release however on amazon description says there’s an alarm, if possible can you explain that?
> Ps I wouldn’t trust leaving a camera on bike


It isn't a quick release. Mine is as permanently attached as a metal bracket and allen headed screws allow.
If you don't trust leaving a camera on a bike, then you need to look at other camera options. @Arjimlad has made a couple of suggestions, but there will be other cameras available.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Oct 2019)

Grimy commute this morning. The temperatures are really mild though, 15° when I left home at 7.30am. However it had rained heavy over night and it was drizzling when I left and continued to drizzle for the whole ride in. Of course, with rain comes more traffic. Seemed the whole of SE London was gridlocked this morning. A right pain in the 'arris. made for frustrating progress.

Anyway, scores on the doors. We have caught up with last years
Rainy commute #38 for the year to date
Same period last year, 38 with 53 over all.

I get a break next week as I will be do a weeks cycle touring in southern Spain where the weather is sunny and in the mid 20's. Nice.


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Oct 2019)

Impossible to avoid flooded roads this morning, at least this one was quiet. I warned several drivers "if you like your car, turn around!". 

My feet stayed dry by only pedalling at the top of each stroke. Hub and BB service in the next 7 days though.


----------



## Randombiker9 (11 Oct 2019)

Bazzer said:


> It isn't a quick release. Mine is as permanently attached as a metal bracket and allen headed screws allow.
> If you don't trust leaving a camera on a bike, then you need to look at other camera options. @Arjimlad has made a couple of suggestions, but there will be other cameras available.


It does seem like a good camera however have you ever had it stolen or is it very hard to take off and how do you upload it?


----------



## Bazzer (11 Oct 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> It does seem like a good camera however have you ever had it stolen or is it very hard to take off and how do you upload it?


To date it has never been stolen. - Although it is fitted under my handlebar to be slightly less obvious. As I said, it is fitted with metal brackets, which are held by allen headed keys. When moving it between my bikes, or changing position on my main road bike, I have used the conventional allen key, so I don't know how hard it is to remove by force.
Uploading is very easy. At the rear of the camera are two push in panels, which each have a tag hooked into the main camera body, so that they do not fully detach. Behind one is the USB charging point. Behind the other is the micro memory card, which removes and fits easily, with a simple finger push.

Please remember, mine is the older style Fly 12 not the Fly 12CE which is the more recent version. So unless you can source the older model, you will need to get feedback from others on the CE model.


----------



## rogerzilla (11 Oct 2019)

Really wet ride home. Not cold but really heavy rain. Stopped 5 mins after I got in


----------



## Skanker (12 Oct 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> Really wet ride home. Not cold but really heavy rain. Stopped 5 mins after I got in


That sounds just like every ride and dog walk I go on recently.


----------



## HLaB (14 Oct 2019)

A bit dreich today so I lowered my pace a bit, especially in town. I was quite glad when I got the classic right hook from an oncoming car.


----------



## Arjimlad (15 Oct 2019)

Daughter rode to school with me today which made a change & was rather good.


----------



## Bazzer (15 Oct 2019)

Lovely ride in this morning. The lightest of drizzle for the first couple of miles, then a very gentle breeze largely behind me for the rest of the journey. Home bound ride spoiled a couple of driver's using an allocated cycle lane to gain a few metres and by a Jaguar driver passing me a few centimetres from my leg, when there was no other traffic or road obstruction, so the full width of road could have been used. Let's see what Greater Manchester police make of it.


----------



## RoadRider400 (15 Oct 2019)

First ever tale of my commute.

Cycling home today I reach a certain section of my route. Its where the foot/cycle path passes near to a lake. To the other side is a building that has high fencing all around it. So all you have to proceed on the journey is this path and a small amount of grass to either side. Today after another deluge of rain a good 10 metres of this path was submerged several inches underwater and the grass verge not much better off. Upon approach I see a woman just exiting the end of the flooded path, her boots seemingly had done little to keep her feet dry. But credit to her a few inches of water was not going to prevent her onward journey presumably home.

Standing just before the flooded section of this path was a youth in his mid teens. Immaculate hair and wearing evidently new white fabric trainers, paper white I would have called them. I stopped just before the flood and surveyed the scene and then proceeded to cycle straight through even if I did have to lift both feet from the pedals and rely on momentum towards the end. I stopped and turned to see this lad still weighing up the certainty of turning his pristine trainers a mild shade of turd, against the alternative of a 1 mile walk back to the closest detour.

For all I know he might still be there.


----------



## HarryTheDog (15 Oct 2019)

Yesterday had a bit of a shouting match with a guy on a 3 wheel motor scooter , I was going into a S bend when I became aware of him, I got around the first left hander but he came up beside me and went into the right hander first. Not a problem apart from he couldn't handle his steed and slowed suddenly as he wasnt taking the bend well, I nearly rear ended him. I only shouted whoah. He went mental slowed his bike and instead of having a go at me personally just gave me a tirade against all cyclists. He rode beside me gobbing it off, one of his last remarks was that he was on a motorbike and was always faster than a cyclist. I replied with, "not into that bend were you?". He huffed and puffed and knobbed off.
On the way home my Garmin lost sattelites continually, ran into @Heigue'r on the way home again and we chatted in the rain.
This morning GPS on Garmin totally gave up. The three wheeled knob went past and said nowt, I then caught him at some lights and we just studied each other. Looks like I am going to be running into this guy a lot, at least he is keeping his gob shut and looks like he is unlikely to do anything silly.
On the way home I used Strava on my phone but forgot to stop it when I jumped into my car. When I loaded the ride I realised my mistake and had 40 fresh KOMS, I was flagged in 10 seconds!. Cropped it though and order was restored to the Stravaverse.


----------



## dhd.evans (16 Oct 2019)

This junction is renowned for knobbery, so this kind of thing isn't a surprise.

Warning: liberal use of frak.


----------



## Arjimlad (16 Oct 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> This junction is renowned for knobbery, so this kind of thing isn't a surprise.
> 
> Warning: liberal use of frak.



You just never know with drivers like that, will they or won't they ...


----------



## simongt (17 Oct 2019)

martint235 said:


> "This helmet is to cover your head, not to stop you getting a sunburnt neck"


This is something I often see; unfortunately it's usually lasses who are guilty. But another thing is the number of helmet wearers who have the straps hanging loose around their chin. 
My 'rule' is that if you can shake your head and the helmet moves easily, then it's too loose and won't do the job if you come off.
And then there are those who wear a Benny hat or similar under their bash hat so it ends up perched on top of their head. What good do they think that will do in a fall I wonder - ?


----------



## dhd.evans (17 Oct 2019)

Wait, that's not how a derailleur is meant to look:






Pulled off from some lights with torque last night, must have flexed the frame, wheels and hanger in the perfect storm. Derailleur caught the spokes and got taken along for a ride. Oops.

Singlespeed this morning instead!


----------



## tom73 (17 Oct 2019)




----------



## DCBassman (17 Oct 2019)

I'll put this here, as it's about a commuter...
Visiting Maritime Greenwich today, much walking and gawping done, as you do.
On return leg to Cutty Sark DLR station, stopped at lights-controlled crossing. Lights change to let us across. There are maybe 50 people crossing, it's rush-hour. And a nobber on a cycle tries to ignore the red and thread his way through 50 pedestrians.
Well, for me, I lost it. I got right in his way, stopping him, and then, nose to nose, said, "It's on RED".
Then stalked off. I didn't look to see what he did next, in case I really REALLY lost it and tried to stuff him in a litter bin.
I'm normally a total shrinking violet, but, and I know some of y'all don't think this way, this really does not help the image of cycling. I would not have remotely had the nerve to be such a total s***head.
Rant over.


----------



## dhd.evans (18 Oct 2019)

The singlespeed works a totally different set of muscles:


----------



## Bazzer (18 Oct 2019)

An update on this driver at #29,266 who seemed not to understand the words irony and highway code.




After a couple of email exchanges, the customer engagement manager for Transport for Greater Manchester, whose van it is, sent an email which among other comments included, _"....The individual member of staff has been identified by the Fleet Manager...........This behaviour falls well below the standard that we would expect of TfGM employees. I can assure you that the appropriate action will be taken if necessary to ensure this does not happen again...."_
I suspect also being asked by Cheshire Police to identify the driver may have also prodded the Fleet Manager to act.


----------



## Starchivore (19 Oct 2019)

Bazzer said:


> An update on this driver at #29,266 who seemed not to understand the words irony and highway code...............



I appreciate the irony of these things very much. For example people with prominent "baby on board" stickers, asking other road users to take special care near them, flying past cyclists without hardly moving out. 
"Please treat me carefully and as a vulnerable road-user even though I'm not going to play nicely myself with actual vulnerable road users.


----------



## Arjimlad (21 Oct 2019)

As the forecast for today was good, yesterday I prepped my best bike, popped the mudguards on it etc.. 

Of course, that guaranteed a soggy commute ! 

Had a fast pass that felt too close, but on looking at the rear footage, although the driver certainly didn't leave 1.5m from me, it was not all that close. 

50mph meant it felt worse than it was.


----------



## dhd.evans (21 Oct 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> As the forecast for today was good, yesterday I prepped my best bike, popped the mudguards on it etc..
> 
> Of course, that guaranteed a soggy commute !
> 
> ...



This. I feel you on this one. I often find myself shouting all kinds of expletives only to discover that, actually, it's not that bad just a little careless on the driver's part.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Oct 2019)

Well, after a week of cycle touring in Southern Spain in temperatures pushing 30° at times (and one morning down to 1°). It was a bit of a shock to the system to get back on the SE London commute in the dark, cold and wet.
Though after a week of Spanish mountain miles of 25,000ft of climbing, my legs felt surprisingly fresh. I've not put the commute/Tourer back together fully yet so I dug out the Van Nich and threw on a raceblade on the rear. It was lovely to throw around compared to a double panniered bike. 

So rainy commute # 39 of the year, the same amount as the same period of time last year. We are on par rainy commute wise,.


----------



## Arjimlad (21 Oct 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> This. I feel you on this one. I often find myself shouting all kinds of expletives only to discover that, actually, it's not that bad just a little careless on the driver's part.



On reflection I have reported it. This is way too close at 40-50mph. Tolerable at 30 but for Pete's sake !!


----------



## Jenkins (21 Oct 2019)

It's on mornings like this with heavy rain and minimal light that you realise just how many of those nasty, slippery metal covers there are in the roads and how badly placed they are on corners, junctions, etc. 

The good news is that I finally dug out my Northwave winter boots and got to work with dry feet despite 11 miles of heavy rain & road spray.


----------



## dhd.evans (22 Oct 2019)

Yesterday: 3c. Today? 9c. Make up your mind winter, are you coming or not?


----------



## ianrauk (22 Oct 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> Yesterday: 3c. Today? 9c. Make up your mind winter, are you coming or not?




Yep, 7° when I left this morning but looking at thr forecast, it seems to be getting warmer again with teen temperatures by the end of the week. And at least the rain has gone for a while.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Oct 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> Yesterday: 3c. Today? 9c. Make up your mind winter, are you coming or not?


It was the other way round here - over 10°C yesterday (although accompanied by heavy rain), but only 5°C this morning with clear skies.


----------



## Starchivore (22 Oct 2019)

I had a final commute from the job I'm leaving today. Got to leave a bit early, but slightly weighed down from having to bring back my big lock and a big bag of chickpeas I was giving as part of my leaving present. 

Looking forward to a change of work and commute route.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Oct 2019)

Starchivore said:


> I had a final commute from *the job* I'm leaving today. Got to leave a bit early, but slightly weighed down from having to bring back my big lock and *a big bag of chickpeas* I was giving as part of my leaving present.


Suma?


----------



## GetFatty (23 Oct 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Yep, 7° when I left this morning but looking at thr forecast, it seems to be getting warmer again with teen temperatures by the end of the week. And at least the rain has gone for a while.


Ha!!! This morning my outside thermometer was reporting 3C. The Alexa was saying 7C. Thankfully I believed the outdoor one and wore a jacket and lobster gloves.


----------



## Starchivore (23 Oct 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Suma?


Ah if only! I'm now going to be working in Huddersfield, taking the train for the first week while I scope out the secure bike storage and plan a decent route.


----------



## C R (23 Oct 2019)

Quite cold and very dense fog this morning. I should have worn my tights.


----------



## lazybloke (23 Oct 2019)

It's a poor photo taken at max zoom on a cheap phone in low light during my Mon evening commute, but there's definitely a very large giraffe in that field near Cobham. Well, a life sized model anyway.

Not sure why. Guy Fawkes? Seems a bit off to burn effigies of endangered animals.


----------



## Bazzer (23 Oct 2019)

lazybloke said:


> It's a poor photo taken at max zoom on a cheap phone in low light during my Mon evening commute, but there's definitely a very large giraffe in that field near Cobham. Well, a life sized model anyway.
> 
> Not sure why. Guy Fawkes? Seems a bit off to burn effigies of endangered animals.
> 
> View attachment 490198


Nessie gone walkabout?


----------



## Leaway2 (23 Oct 2019)

Commute via the infirmary (MRI) today which took in the segregated cycle route along Oxford road etc and the path by the Mersey.
Very pleasant and what a lovely day.


----------



## cyberknight (23 Oct 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Yep, 7° when I left this morning but looking at thr forecast, it seems to be getting warmer again with teen temperatures by the end of the week. And at least the rain has gone for a while.


its getting chilly 1.4 c when i rode home this morning .


----------



## palinurus (23 Oct 2019)

A couple of good commutes this week- left early before it was really getting light and rode through sunrise, chilly, a bit of mist. Very nice.


----------



## Bazzer (23 Oct 2019)

Main light packed in on the ride this morning. My own fault. I thought I could get another commute before recharging, but it suddenly everything went black.  Roughly half way along a three mile section with no street lights and just about to switch to an unadopted road. Luckily I had a back up light.
Motorist red light runners tonight.  Just hoping Greater Manchester Police will take some action.


----------



## GetFatty (24 Oct 2019)

So warmer today but that yucky misty stuff. The Scots have a word for it and I distracted myself for most of the commute by trying to remember what it was.

Saw a cyclist dressed all in black with no lights at around 6am. He was plainly visible though despite what car drivers say

And to the street cleaner in Norwood, thanks for sweeping all that cr*p off the pavement and into the cycle lane. Even better that you did it just as I was going past.


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Oct 2019)

I saw a pal walking his three dogs this morning & stopped for a nice chat. A bit driech but not actually raining.

But I also had two drivers overtake me on a country road into/despite oncoming traffic, which was forced to brake to avoid a collision. I have reported them just in case the rozzers see fit to re-educate them about the Highway Code overtaking rules. Some hope !!


----------



## Leaway2 (25 Oct 2019)

Had one of those "you will not pass drivers" this morning. In traffic between a series of roundabouts. He passes me and pulls into the kerbside of the road. I go round the outside. He passes me. Next roundabout same again, Next rou.................Mercedes. No indicators at any of them.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Oct 2019)

A nice commute this morning on my fixed R.E.W Reynolds , even stopped to take some pictures.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Oct 2019)

Todays commute was one of those very rare, once in a blue moon. Green traffic light, green traffic light, green traffic light type of ride. The rain also held off.
Nice one.


----------



## StickyPTFE (25 Oct 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Todays commute was one of those very rare, once in a blue moon. Green traffic light, green traffic light, green traffic light type of ride. The rain also held off.
> Nice one.


I had the same ride in today too. However, the forecast doesn't look like the ride home will be so pleasant.


----------



## GetFatty (25 Oct 2019)

Empty roads for me. Friday, half term, 5.30 am. Fantastic! Even heard an owl as I was passing Oxleas wood


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Oct 2019)

Just a long sleeved jersey on top this morning for me as it was 10 degrees. The rain only started for the last mile or so of my commute so I didn't get very wet at all. And it looks due to pass by before hometime too. 

I have been following up on a police email saying that my report of last night's stupid close pass had been "processed" and pushing for information, as the victim of dangerous driving, on what action (if any) they are going to take with this stupid lemming driver. Hope springs eternal !


----------



## sleuthey (25 Oct 2019)

My chain came off today. Obviously not going to raise a thread post because of it. But why after 2 years 3000 miles of doing the same commute would it come off? Nothing unusual about the moment when it dropped of my single narrow wide chain ring. First time in 2 years.


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Oct 2019)

sleuthey said:


> My chain came off today. Obviously not going to raise a thread post because of it. But why after 2 years 3000 miles of doing the same commute would it come off? Nothing unusual about the moment when it dropped of my single narrow wide chain ring. First time in 2 years.


That is a head scratcher... guessing it is worn. What is a narrow wide chain ring ?


----------



## sleuthey (26 Oct 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> That is a head scratcher


That is probably why I am now completely bald. 


Arjimlad said:


> What is a narrow wide chain ring ?


Here you go:


----------



## Arjimlad (26 Oct 2019)

sleuthey said:


> That is probably why I am now completely bald.
> 
> Here you go:
> View attachment 490584



Ah, I think you might've had the narrow bits of the chain on the wide bits of the chainring, and the wide bits of the chain on the narrow bits of it?


----------



## AndreaJ (26 Oct 2019)

Should have taken a boat this morning, every road in this part of Shropshire is flooded some of them too deep to drive through so I decided at least I can walk with the bike if needed which would be easier than abandoning the car. It was very wet but I didn’t need to walk.My boss and our customers decided I must be crazy.


----------



## GetFatty (28 Oct 2019)

Flipping freezing!!! Wore longs for the first time in two years!!! Fastest time since I started commuting again back in June

And in other news my tortoise came home. Bit battered, looks like a fox may have had a go at him but he's ok.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Oct 2019)

The first really cold commute of this years winter. 4° when I left home. Not freeeezing cold, but cold never the less. The knee warmers came out along with the silk glove liners. 
It was nice to leave home in brilliant blue sky sunshine, though that wont last long. And this evenings commute is going to be the first one leaving in the dark this winter.

Oh yes, and the schools are back which meant lots of traffic, made worse by emergency roadworks on the A21.


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Oct 2019)

My first puncture in 7000km. Rode on it for 2km to get to work 😁 I love Gravel Kings 😘





This is what caused it.... Flint.


----------



## Sixmile (28 Oct 2019)

I regretted my bike choice within a 1/4 of a mile after setting off this morning. For the last few months I've been riding nothing but the Boardman Alfine 8 spd to work. I fancied a change and seen that the road was dry outside my house, a little chilly but dry. But soon enough it was evident how cold it was and how slippy the roads were. I have little confidence in the road bike in any sort of inclement conditions. Still, I continued on, a few times into low lying sun. I'm strangely looking forward to the first fully dark commute of this season.


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Oct 2019)

Sixmile said:


> I regretted my bike choice within a 1/4 of a mile after setting off this morning. For the last few months I've been riding nothing but the Boardman Alfine 8 spd to work. I fancied a change and seen that the road was dry outside my house, a little chilly but dry. But soon enough it was evident how cold it was and how slippy the roads were. I have little confidence in the road bike in any sort of inclement conditions. Still, I continued on, a few times into low lying sun. I'm strangely looking forward to the first fully dark commute of this season.


Do what I do and leave home at 4.15am. Yo will soon get dark commutes 😁


----------



## Moodyman (29 Oct 2019)

Gritters were out this evening. Both commutes now in the dark. Going to be a long 6 month til April when daylight commutes return.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Oct 2019)

Strange old weather. Back to being a little mild temperature wise, so back with the mitts.
The traffic through the SE Londinium A21 wastelands is horrific at the moment. There are 2 sets of major road works going on at the moment which means a ton of tailbacks which makes for fairly slow going.


----------



## dhd.evans (29 Oct 2019)

First night time commute last night; god damn do people love to close pass in the dark.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Oct 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> First night time commute last night; god damn do people love to close pass in the dark.




Agreed. I think it's a case of having to get used to the dark evenings/nights travelling home after the lighter months. It will ease up. Always does.


----------



## captain nemo1701 (29 Oct 2019)

Wannabe Banksy twats chucking red paint onto B2B cycle path. I don't want it all over my wheels and if you are ever caught a suitable punishment would be painting you head to toe in neon bubblegum pink.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Oct 2019)

I was going to moan about the huge traffic jam on the A21 again today. Until I found out a cyclist had been killed on the South Circular in Catford at 6.30am this morning. poor soul.


----------



## C R (30 Oct 2019)

Proper cold this morning, really glad I got silk glove liners, my hands didn't notice the cold at all. 

On a positive note, with this morning's commute I have now surpassed my mileage from last year, and still two months to go.


----------



## hennbell (30 Oct 2019)

First snow of the year on Tuesday,fortunately I installed studded winter tyres on Sunday evening. The snow might not be the staying kind yet but that will be here soon. 
Cold mornings, -14 C start to the day.


----------



## HLaB (30 Oct 2019)

Been the a bit monotonous the last few days now the clock have changed and I've kept the pace up to stay warm and keep motivated. Last night's commute was livened up slightly by a draughter. After a bit he finally dropped back, only to come flying by draughting an e bike. It was quite funny watching his legs going crazys revs as he desperately tried to keep up. As you probably guessed it was a losing battle for him and he blew up completely (metaphorically of course )


----------



## C R (30 Oct 2019)

hennbell said:


> Cold mornings, -14 C start to the day.


 puts my 1C this morning into perspective!


----------



## ianrauk (31 Oct 2019)

Following on from yesterdays fatal cyclist accident. It's been playing on my mind so just didn't fancy the A21 this morning. Instead I decided to do the slower, quieter, less busy but longer parks route.

I've been doing the A21 for 15 years now and even though I have had a few comings together with cars, pedestrians and what have you, and suffered a couple of injuries, I've always got back on the bike and shrugged it off, however this tragedy has shaken me up quite a bit as it's so close to home on my commute.


----------



## HLaB (31 Oct 2019)

My turn to draft today thanks to a fellow cc'er @mangid


----------



## Twilkes (31 Oct 2019)

Could someone please tell me whether this would buff right out:


----------



## Arjimlad (1 Nov 2019)

Twilkes said:


> Could someone please tell me whether this would buff right out:
> 
> View attachment 491315


bit of broomhandle and some duck tape would sort that !


----------



## Twilkes (1 Nov 2019)

Disastrous though it was, it couldn’t have happened at a better time – right in front of my house, the day before I get another bike delivered meaning I was going to put the flat bars back on this one anyway. Coming up the hill to our house I felt the bike pulling to the left but assumed it was my toddler in the Weeride seat leaning over too far, so slowed down until we were back at the house – even managed to roll it up the kerb okay, it was only when I put the front brake on that the bar snapped. Managed to get feet down so stayed upright and no injuries.

It could have been overtightened when fitted but it’s been on the bike for five years with no problems, and it had a plastic shim around it so it wasn’t metal to metal contact. Butterfly bars might vibrate more than normal bars though, don’t know if that contributed.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Nov 2019)

Twilkes said:


> Disastrous though it was, it couldn’t have happened at a better time – right in front of my house, the day before I get another bike delivered meaning I was going to put the flat bars back on this one anyway. Coming up the hill to our house I felt the bike pulling to the left but assumed it was my toddler in the Weeride seat leaning over too far, so slowed down until we were back at the house – even managed to roll it up the kerb okay, it was only when I put the front brake on that the bar snapped. Managed to get feet down so stayed upright and no injuries.
> 
> It could have been overtightened when fitted but it’s been on the bike for five years with no problems, and it had a plastic shim around it so it wasn’t metal to metal contact. Butterfly bars might vibrate more than normal bars though, don’t know if that contributed.




Lucky.
I think it was @Origamist that once suffered a snapped handlebar. He crashed out but come off relatively lightly iirc


----------



## ianrauk (1 Nov 2019)

Another day, another death on my commute, in Orpington. This time a poor bus driver. Lat night a speeding car caused 2 buses to crash, killing one of the drivers. The driver arrested on suspicion of causing death by dangerous driving.

Not been a good week.
It was also raining this morning.
Rainy commute # 42 of the year to date.
Last year same period 39.


----------



## HarryTheDog (1 Nov 2019)

Yesterdays commute got off to a bad start, neighbors cat shat on my driveway and I stood in it, then on the commute home I was on CS3 and a cyclists with no lights screamed at me, "lights lights youre feckin blinding me" or something similar , I looked down and no my lights were on minimum, constant not strobe and pointing down he then swerved at me which really peed me off. I then remembered I had met this bad tempered middle aged bloke a few times before and he quite often mutters or says something for no apparent reason whatsoever.
This morning because of the wet I did a short commute and the first part I drove, going down a single track country lane 3 cars in front, hazards on. Some scrote had just dumped a lorry load of soil and what looked like doors and windows with smashed glass everywhere. Luckily the first vehicle was a van with 3 laborers in it who were already moving the soil and in a few minutes we were able to get past.
Then on the cycle bit guess who hove in to view. I decided to annoy the hell out of him by giving him a loud cheery good morning and a smile. It did the trick he growled and muttered. (always be nice to your enemies, its what annoys them the most)


----------



## Arjimlad (1 Nov 2019)

Early morning ride out in the dark I saw a bloke on a bike approaching me, riding on his right, with a little red flashing light on his bars. He was intending to hop onto the pavement & forced me to swerve to avoid him. 

I said "Roulez a Gauche" because he was on the wrong side of the road !


----------



## Mike_P (1 Nov 2019)

It didn't look heavy but by the time I got to work my non waterproof gloves were sodden along with the hi vi and ruck sack in parts obviously not protected by it's cover while the overshoes were a torrent of water running off them. Hence a damp trail left through the office from the entrance next to the bike shed on the 2nd floor, it's built into a hillside, to the drying room next to the showers on the 1st floor and then repeated because I had left the gloves on the saddle. Only the ruck sack dried fully so damp gloves on for the return home with everything else stuffed on the ruck sack. And them I found the stupid bike shed had failed to keep the bike dry, hello wet saddle First dark ride on the hybrid since making it an ebike and sadly the ebike Nip and Tuck front light wholly failed to adequately illuminate the roads/paths so looks like an additional front light is needed.
EDIT: something was bothering all evening that I could not put my finger on until I woke up in the wee small hours with the realisation that I had left the waterproof over trousers in the drying room. Please be dry on Monday morning and hopefully no one has "borrowed" them,


----------



## Maverick Goose (2 Nov 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> I saw a pal walking his three dogs this morning & stopped for a nice chat. A bit driech but not actually raining.
> 
> But I also had two drivers overtake me on a country road into/despite oncoming traffic, which was forced to brake to avoid a collision. I have reported them just in case the rozzers see fit to re-educate them about the Highway Code overtaking rules. Some hope !!


Numpties...I've had quite a few of those recently and all they had to do was wait 10 seconds for the road to be clear.


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Nov 2019)

Got soaked on the way in yesterday, it's that time of year again. Missed it on the way home.
Very quick on the way in this morning, I think it's going to be a bit of a slog against the wind come going home time. The journey will put the commute bike onto 15,000 miles too


----------



## straas (4 Nov 2019)

My cycling glasses broke a while ago and I'm loathe to spend money on commuting specs so I've been using some safety specs pilfered from the office.

Absolutely aaaaawful at misting up in the rain, think I might have to buy some better ones :-(


----------



## Mike_P (4 Nov 2019)

It was dry then as soon as I opened the bike shed it rained. Thankfully remembered I had another pair of over trousers, a bit on the large size, but they did the job and the other pair were still in the drying room at work


----------



## biggs682 (4 Nov 2019)

My old Marin is now in full commuting guise with its newly fitted rear carrier .


----------



## MrGrumpy (4 Nov 2019)

No bike Today as I refuse to go out in that freezing cold rain today, so drove in. However slightly better the rest of the week so will suffer


----------



## HLaB (4 Nov 2019)

It never happened, not that I planned it too I thought after quite a solid block of cycling and the end of other things I would force myself to have a rest day. The traffic and bus in was strangely fine but after 1minute tonight I decided I'd made a mistake not cycling.


----------



## Bazzer (5 Nov 2019)

First commute in 13 days. Traffic was way busier than usually experienced on a morning commute.
On the positive side aside, I avoided the forecasted rain, by the skin of my teeth. 10 metres or so from turning into work car park, I felt a heavy rain drop. By the time I was at my desk, the rain was falling steadily.


----------



## GetFatty (5 Nov 2019)

Despite approximately 33% of my cycling having taken place in the dark, I've decided I really don't like cycling in the dark. Don't know what it is about it particularly as my new commuting time of 5.30 means the roads are almost empty. Still we'll see. 

The commute time also means I rarely see another cyclist. Perhaps we should have a get together of London cyclists who don't use the radial routes into the centre


----------



## captain nemo1701 (5 Nov 2019)

Another stolen BMW reported this morning:






Second one the last few weeks. Seems to be the season for BMW...


----------



## GetFatty (5 Nov 2019)

It's actually a joy to hit the south circular. At least the drivers are concentrating on the road


----------



## AndyCh (6 Nov 2019)

biggs682 said:


> My old Marin is now in full commuting guise with its newly fitted rear carrier .
> 
> View attachment 491752


I wish I had kept my old Marin. What a brilliant workhorse that was as a commuter for about a dozen years. It did need pretty much every part of it replaced by the time I got rid of it, but I could have kept the frame! I've had better bikes since, but I don't think I've had one that I loved so much. Bit like old cars isn't it?


----------



## biggs682 (6 Nov 2019)

AndyCh said:


> I wish I had kept my old Marin.



Had this since new and i have lost count of the mile's it has done
It always makes me smile


----------



## Mike_P (6 Nov 2019)

Think it was one degree this morning and discovered that the Regatta coat, see found a bargain thread, whilst zipping up well obviously does not with a helmet strap in the way  so a buff is still needed.


----------



## HLaB (6 Nov 2019)

'Chalk & Cheese' commutes for me yesterday was 9to10deg, today was just 3deg. I ordered a new pair of overshoes at the weekend and they came yesterday just in time for the rain then and cold today.


----------



## HarryTheDog (7 Nov 2019)

Weather forecast was heavy rain, it never happened but I still stupidly donned my waterproof and sweated into work. 
Through Dagenham I went past a lady I have seen before, she is fairly quick and I only gained 2 minutes over her over the next 5 miles. ( she then turned off).
When I looked at her on Strava flyby she got 2 QOMs yesterday, smashing a old QOM by a fair way. Someone then flagged her ride.
Looking at her ride I saw nothing wrong, she was fairly quick when compared to me and where she got her QOM with the biggest margin she was still 795th compared to men. Someone obviously did not like losing their little trophy.


----------



## Twizit (7 Nov 2019)

Always nice when you end up with a dry commute when the forecast looked fairly biblical.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Nov 2019)

The traffic was simply abysmal through the SE London wastelands this morning. Due to overnight rain the roads were very wet, filthy too. The bike's covered covered in road grime and muck, so's me.


----------



## jann71 (7 Nov 2019)

Wish I'd kept my Marin too. First bike I bought myself. Still had all the original parts when I sold it.


----------



## AndyCh (7 Nov 2019)

ianrauk said:


> The traffic was simply abysmal through the SE London wastelands this morning. Due to overnight rain the roads were very wet, filthy too. The bike's covered covered in road grime and muck, so's me.


Agree with that. Everyone appeared to be driving like a bugger too, or maybe that was just my intolerant mood this morning. I was glad to get on to Q1 for a bit of peace. Lots of bikes out today though, cold and damp is not putting many off.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Nov 2019)

It was unexpectedly dry here at 05:30 but a quick check of the rain radar app showed that the rain that should have cleared through by then was later than forecast and was just about to hit. Full waterproofs and a cap to keep the rain out of my eyes took care of the downpour and strong winds, with just soaking wet gloves to dry out. 
Still got the incredulous look from my manager when the "surely you drove in today" question was met with a negative response.


----------



## All uphill (7 Nov 2019)

jann71 said:


> Wish I'd kept my Marin too. First bike I bought myself. Still had all the original parts when I sold it.


Agreed! 

I've turned my 1995 Marin Stinson into a tourer and it's great. Tange steel frame, new gears, 36 spoke wheels and a nice respray. Perfect for me.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (7 Nov 2019)

Well, that was really rather moist. And jolly bracing too, by Jiminy!

On the plus side, my posh new Showers Pass waterproof has been excellent during all the recent positively eschatological weather.


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Nov 2019)

White Audi A2 driver ... don't you just know she'll be using the handheld phone ?! 

Browsing a shopping site whilst waiting at and driving up to busy rush hour roundabouts.


----------



## HarryTheDog (8 Nov 2019)

Cold ride in this morning, wore my supposedly ultra warm Assos Bonka tights for the first time this year. They are a bit like putting a wet suit on and initially not that warm. I had a balaclava on shoe covers and all the kit. 
Off course the first other cyclist I met was in football shorts, and T shirt and a undone waterproof, flat trainers but on a rather expensive looking Trek Domaine. We ended up having a chat. He had spent all his money on the bike and was now regretting not buying some warm kit as his ears especially were ruddy freezing. He had done some research though and was interested in my opinion on tyres as whatever it had come with was giving him punctures every week. He was thinking of Marathons of course, I gave him my usual recommendation of Michelins Power endurances, as fat as would fit on the bike. I also pointed out that his bike had other gears apart from the biggest one, as he was muscling and grinding it everywhere, even when he stopped he was still on the 3rd biggest ratio gear, apparently I was not the first person to point that out.


----------



## C R (8 Nov 2019)

Warmer than forecast in here, regretted wearing an extra layer. Bright and sunny too.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Nov 2019)

Just above freezing first thing - ice on the cars, but thankfully nothing on the roads. Now it's raining and I'm due to finish in just over an hour.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (8 Nov 2019)

Took a half day holiday to enable an extended commute today to take the opportunity of a dry ride for a change after near drowning twice yesterday.

46 miles through the peaks before work warms the cockles of the heart! Lots of water running across the roads.


----------



## hennbell (8 Nov 2019)

Freezing Rain here on the Canadian prairies so no bicycle today. Even though I installed studded tyres, water on top of ice means put the bicycle away. Don't drive the car unless you have too. 

If I had a fat bicycle with studded tyres then I might give it a go.


----------



## Mike_P (8 Nov 2019)

Worked at home yesterday and contrary to the weather elsewhere they had finally completely removed sandbags by today that caused a partial closure of a cycle track last week. Had a feeling the bike was behaving itself too much - chain jumped off the small cog and got jammed on the way home  Fortunately had a pair of vinyl gloves in the rucksack to undertake the release of it


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Nov 2019)

*My Very Own 'Idiot Of The Day'*
(belatedly)

Riding to work on Tuesday morning, circa 04:45
I was on Aberford Road (A642); having left Ferry Lane, & was riding towards Wakefield


As I approached _The Graziers_ pub, where there's a central island (for the inenbriates coming out of the pub??), a white van appeared in my peripheral vision
At the island itself, numb-nuts squeezes past, with barely any reduction in speed
With a great rattling of metal, then at the narrowest point, where I'm also out to avoid the grate that's there (in pic, by the 'sandwich board sign) the plant trailer, he's towing with a mini-digger passes far too damned close 

Sadly, he ignored (or didn't hear/see) my shouts/gesticulations
And I couldn't see any company markings on the van

What a cock-womble!!!!


Behind the camera, or north-east on the map, intersects the M62 @ jct 30
https://www.instantstreetview.com/@53.70244,-1.479362,217.16h,-12.11p,0.79z


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Nov 2019)

Senior Management is starting to realise, since she started riding to the Office, that some of the tales, of drivers I tell her aren't embellished

I just nod sagely, with empathy, resisting saying
_"I Told You So"_, or _"Welcome To My World_"👼


----------



## skudupnorth (9 Nov 2019)

You can tell the clocks have changed along with some motorists skills in driving ! Lost count how many close passes, being pulled out on and the classic last night when some halfwit in a crappy little Shitroen van blundered across my right of way on a mini roundabout and got shirty when he had a very bright Cateye blinding him in his side window 😆😆😆
Stay safe everyone, they live and breed amongst us and have been given driving licences 😳
On a plus note, I cleared the 4k miles mark from my yearly target of 4.5k so I’m happy at being ahead of target even after the ten week lay off for my old farts operation in June


----------



## Grendel (10 Nov 2019)

Friday morning cycle into Edinburgh, when someone comes up behind me in a 4x4 and starts sounding the horn. So I stopped and went back to ask what the problem was. The tweed jacketed toff riding on board nodded towards a nearby cycle path and said "get on your cycle path!" before putting the foot down and disappearing. Twat.


----------



## I like Skol (10 Nov 2019)

Must have been a bit tired on my way home tonight after today's 12hr shift. Got to the first mini-roundabout after leaving work and decided to have a little lie down.
Well, not quite as elegant and relaxing as it sounds. I must apologise to anyone that heard my exclamation of FFS! as I slid across the tarmac, watching my bike racing ahead of me. No real harm done except for a wrecked pair of pants and a few knocks and scrapes to the bike.











Anyway, journey completed with no further mistakes and brake levers to be straightened later.


----------



## DCBassman (10 Nov 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Must have been a bit tired on my way home tonight after today's 12hr shift. Got to the first mini-roundabout after leaving work and decided to have a little lie down.
> Well, not quite as elegant and relaxing as it sounds. I must apologise to anyone that heard my exclamation of FFS! as I slid across the tarmac, watching my bike racing ahead of me. No real harm done except for a wrecked pair of pants and a few knocks and scrapes to the bike.
> View attachment 492554
> 
> ...


Ouch! Heal quickly!


----------



## I like Skol (10 Nov 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Ouch! Heal quickly!


Already started 

My knees were horrible anyway.....


----------



## fossyant (11 Nov 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Already started
> 
> My knees were horrible anyway.....



Blimey, not had the 'greatest' weekend on the bike ?


----------



## ianrauk (11 Nov 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Must have been a bit tired on my way home tonight after today's 12hr shift. Got to the first mini-roundabout after leaving work and decided to have a little lie down.
> Well, not quite as elegant and relaxing as it sounds. I must apologise to anyone that heard my exclamation of FFS! as I slid across the tarmac, watching my bike racing ahead of me. No real harm done except for a wrecked pair of pants and a few knocks and scrapes to the bike.
> View attachment 492554
> 
> ...




Ouch. Not nice.
What was the cause? Too quick? ice? Diesel?


----------



## I like Skol (11 Nov 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Ouch. Not nice.
> What was the cause? Too quick? ice? Diesel?


Not ice for sure and I don't think it was oil. The gritters had been out over the weekend so I think it was salt residue which can be slippy as hell. I just wasn't expecting it this early in the season... Lesson learned.


----------



## I like Skol (11 Nov 2019)

Got into work without issues today. The rain had washed the roads clean...


----------



## ianrauk (11 Nov 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Not ice for sure and I don't think it was oil. The gritters had been out over the weekend so I think it was salt residue which can be slippy as hell. I just wasn't expecting it this early in the season... Lesson learned.




what ever it was Skolly, glad to see/hear you're not too beaten up.


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Nov 2019)

Took it steady this morning on the mucky roads. I was saddened to find a very large ginger cat squashed in the middle of the road, which I laid on the verge. I was running short on time to conduct door-to-door enquiries as to its owner though.


----------



## ukoldschool (11 Nov 2019)

New one on me today, cycling along the 'alban way' cycle path to the station, and lo and behold a 26" wheel unicyclist comes past going the other way!
Odd to say the least...


----------



## ianrauk (11 Nov 2019)

ukoldschool said:


> New one on me today, cycling along the 'alban way' cycle path to the station, and lo and behold a 26" wheel unicyclist comes past going the other way!
> Odd to say the least...



A few years back I used to see a Unicyclist every morning in Greenwich.


----------



## Mike_P (11 Nov 2019)

Ouch, for some unexplained reason, leaf pulp?, the bike toppled over on the way home coming out of a bend and l less than gracefully cushioned partly its impact with the surface Despite being cushioned by shirt, jumper and thick coat (the joys of having an ebike) still managed to de-skin a bit of my right arm.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Nov 2019)

Can everyone please stop falling off.

Seriously folks..take it easy out there. It's that time of year for really crappy road conditions.


----------



## I like Skol (11 Nov 2019)

I'm going to go faster! I've had my tumble for this season...


----------



## DCBassman (11 Nov 2019)

I like Skol said:


> I'm going to go faster! I've had my tumble for this season...


To paraphrase an ancient Robin Williams movie, you've been "pre-disastered".


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Nov 2019)

Well, that was... ...invigorating!


----------



## HarryTheDog (12 Nov 2019)

Before I started I lifted the bike out of the car and though the front wheel was suddenly wobbly, turned out the through axle had nearly completely unscrewed itself, strange I did not notice it yesterday, I remember the brake being a bit noisy but that was it, I thought it was dirt in the pad.

This morning was a real slog into a 15mph+ headwind and I was mentally finding it hard to maintain 15mph. Then a un-restricted e-bike ( home built bike massive rear hub motor) went past at over 20mph and a young bloke I know who is more than a little competitive was after it. I decided to give it a bash and went after them and locked onto the young guys rear wheel. The e-bike was getting away and we were doing a good 20mph. After a mile I thought it only fair I took over and on the Newham mile “straight” pulled him along at a steady 20mph which dam near wiped me out with the headwind and my 35mm CX tyres. The e-bike was out of sight by the end of the straight. 
Then the youngster took over for half a mile and we were into traffic at Canning town. He went straight down the A13 itself, he made the mistake of trying to undertake traffic in the slow lane which some cars did not like and blocked him. I drafted a lorry in the middle lane and got 100yds ahead by the flyover.
He then reappeared on my tail after Canning Town and then overtook and he was determined to shake me off. His riding became downright dangerous, after he nearly put himself under the wheels of 2 cars crossing a road with packed moving traffic I decided this was now silly and let him go.


----------



## ukoldschool (12 Nov 2019)

Dear commuters cycling into London/City north on the CS7 via Elephant and castle. 
Yes, I know your job is very busy and very important, and your carbon fibre racing bicycle is very fast, but please stay on the left hand side of a 2 lane cycleway when approaching other commuters. I know I'm on a Brompton and therefore inferior as I dont have any lycra on, but I shouldn't really have to swerve out of the way for you when you are cycling on the wrong side of the road to overtake all the other cyclists and get to your important city job an extra 30 seconds early.....


----------



## skudupnorth (12 Nov 2019)

Absolutely lashing down this morning and with added wind ! Put on my big coat and even my waterproof leggings just to be safe. Half way into my 12 mile run, everything calms down and I’m about to self combust because I am so warm  Think I will resume shorts and light coat tomorrow


----------



## Bonus (13 Nov 2019)

Pauluk said:


> Coming home was hit by the mother off all storms. Thunder, lightening, hail and rain. Roads were absolutely chaotic with 50 per cent of them flooded. At one stage I was overtaking cars as they very cautiously maneuvered the rivers that had developed in the roads.
> 
> I've never pedaled under water before ( and I mean under water, the water level was well over my bottom bracket). It was really fun......



when you stripped off at home, did a fish or two jump out of your trousers - like in the old comics?


----------



## Zanelad (13 Nov 2019)

Got knocked off my bike today, by another cyclist! He came flying around a corner and straight into me. I was next to a railing and had nowhere to go. a quick look at the bike, it was dark though, showed a broken bar end and little else. I rode home and jumped in the car to go to work. A quick check over and the bike seems fine, but I'll have a more thorough check when I get home this afternoon.

Apparently it was my fault cos I was speeding. I countered with the fact that I had slowed down due to the crossing lights being against me and that it was him who was going to fast to react.

He rotorted that I was on an electric bike and therefore must have been speeding. I called him a **** and he rode off.

C'est la vie.


----------



## dhd.evans (13 Nov 2019)

Absototally baltic this morning (-1c) couldn't find my 'good gloves' (SealSkinz Gauntlets) so had to put on my Aldi specials from aeons ago. Decent, but not the same.

Last night was a corker - 1 hit and run, 1 close-pass-hit-and-run, 1 attempted murder on a circle. Because i can't be arsed editing all three videos, here's the first one (SWEARS!):



Low impact idiot clips me and sends my bike down. We're both totally fine, if miffed that the tit just drove away.


----------



## Arjimlad (13 Nov 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> Absototally baltic this morning (-1c) couldn't find my 'good gloves' (SealSkinz Gauntlets) so had to put on my Aldi specials from aeons ago. Decent, but not the same.
> 
> Last night was a corker - 1 hit and run, 1 close-pass-hit-and-run, 1 attempted murder on a circle. Because i can't be arsed editing all three videos, here's the first one (SWEARS!):
> 
> ...




Glad you were OK. Stupid driver !


----------



## Arjimlad (13 Nov 2019)

I reported a phone abusing driver in early September, I had excellent footage of her rolling along engrossed in her phone.

Today, she passed me closer than any other driver as I rode down the A38 at Almondsbury, so I have reported her for that as well. It would help if the police could tell me the outcome but I doubt they will bother. 

At least she fixed her brake light. This is the video of her on the phone.


----------



## dhd.evans (13 Nov 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> I reported a phone abusing driver in early September, I had excellent footage of her rolling along engrossed in her phone.
> 
> Today, she passed me closer than any other driver as I rode down the A38 at Almondsbury, so I have reported her for that as well. It would help if the police could tell me the outcome but I doubt they will bother.
> 
> At least she fixed her brake light. This is the video of her on the phone.




Idiots persist... Accidents happen.


----------



## cyberknight (13 Nov 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> Absototally baltic this morning (-1c) couldn't find my 'good gloves' (SealSkinz Gauntlets) so had to put on my Aldi specials from aeons ago. Decent, but not the same.


Indeed i was coming home after nights about 5.30 am riding through a lane in the dark that was still flooded in the cold , tired an thinking wtf am i doing


----------



## RoadRider400 (13 Nov 2019)

They say bad luck comes in threes and it turns out so do morons. My journeys home have always been uneventful until today and no doubt because I always try and give people the benefit of the doubt. On the way home I am approaching a middle aged woman from behind on a dual cycling and pedestrian walk way and I give a little ting on the bell and good dab of the brakes as I approach from behind. To which she turns around stopping right in front of me and says "You should not be on the footpath. You should be on the road". "This path is for both of us" comes my response as I now slowly pass after curving around her. Further incomprehensible ramblings from the old bat follows to which I calmly but bluntly retort "Look if you walk back or forwards thirty odd metres there are signs indicating as such. Try reading them". She then starts really yelling. I restrain myself from telling her where she could shove her opinion and continue on my way.

A couple of miles later I am cycling along a road and have reach the end. I wait as a car is approaching from main the road accoss and it starts to indicate right into the road where I am stationary. It starts to turn in and then comes to a halt right where I would be going. Young lady at the wheel just sits there looking vaguely in the direction of the road she should be driving into. I stand there waiting, and waiting, and waiting. Eventually she looks at me and I give her the gentle shrug of the shoulders and upward palms gesture to show that im not aware of her intentions. She stares vacantly at me for a while longer then proceeds to turn into the road and stop again. I am none the wiser but my path is now clear as I exit right and carry on my way. As I turn around out of curiosity I see her having now completed a U turn. How I was supposed to know that was her intention god only knows.

About 500 metres later and I am ready to turn left. Arm comes out to indicate and I notice a pedestrian walking towards the road junction I am going to turn into. Dont you just know when they are not going to look? Dont you just know? Face down looking at her phone with earphones in and I know whats coming. Well sod you. I have dealt with my fair share of feckwits today as I turn in and arc my bike in front of her giving her just enough spare metres not to walk into me. As forgiving as I usually am, I do have my breaking point.


----------



## Arjimlad (13 Nov 2019)

RoadRider400 said:


> They say bad luck comes in threes and it turns out so do morons. My journeys home have always been uneventful until today and no doubt because I always try and give people the benefit of the doubt. On the way home I am approaching a middle aged woman from behind on a dual cycling and pedestrian walk way and I give a little ting on the bell and good dab of the brakes as I approach from behind. To which she turns around stopping right in front of me and says "You should not be on the footpath. You should be on the road". "This path is for both of us" comes my response as I now slowly pass after curving around her. Further incomprehensible ramblings from the old bat follows to which I calmly but bluntly retort "Look if you walk back or forwards thirty odd metres there are signs indicating as such. Try reading them". She then starts really yelling. I restrain myself from telling her where she could shove her opinion and continue on my way.
> 
> A couple of miles later I am cycling along a road and have reach the end. I wait as a car is approaching from main the road accoss and it starts to indicate right into the road where I am stationary. It starts to turn in and then comes to a halt right where I would be going. Young lady at the wheel just sits there looking vaguely in the direction of the road she should be driving into. I stand there waiting, and waiting, and waiting. Eventually she looks at me and I give her the gentle shrug of the shoulders and upward palms gesture to show that im not aware of her intentions. She stares vacantly at me for a while longer then proceeds to turn into the road and stop again. I am none the wiser but my path is now clear as I exit right and carry on my way. As I turn around out of curiosity I see her having now completed a U turn. How I was supposed to know that was her intention god only knows.
> 
> About 500 metres later and I am ready to turn left. Arm comes out to indicate and I notice a pedestrian walking towards the road junction I am going to turn into. Dont you just know when they are not going to look? Dont you just know? Face down looking at her phone with earphones in and I know whats coming. Well sod you. I have dealt with my fair share of feckwits today as I turn in and arc my bike in front of her giving her just enough spare metres not to walk into me. As forgiving as I usually am, I do have my breaking point.


Glad you survived all that, but you do know you're meant to give way to pedestrians crossing side roads before you turn in? Or have I misunderstood the last situation? It's very annoying when the phone zombies don't look out. I nearly walloped one who shot across a zebra crossing with no sign he was going to cross. I was covering the brakes and stopped in time, thankfully.


----------



## RoadRider400 (13 Nov 2019)

Yes in such instance I would have zipped in behind and thats all fine. But in this case she was not crossing when I turned in but I read the situation ahead and took a line giving her space for when she invariably stepped out. Kind of hard to explain but her first step into the road would have been when I was most of the way through my turn.

Hopefully this semi close call might make her see sense. If I was a silent electric car that was not paying attention she could have easily ended up in hospital.


----------



## skudupnorth (13 Nov 2019)

ukoldschool said:


> New one on me today, cycling along the 'alban way' cycle path to the station, and lo and behold a 26" wheel unicyclist comes past going the other way!
> Odd to say the least...


I see one regularly on the NCN55 near Bolton but the wheel is something the size of a penny farthing !


----------



## HLaB (13 Nov 2019)

Got drafted by a wide tyred e bike this morning which was surprisingly noisy. I kept on thinking that it was a bus running along side and slowing down for the 'bus' to trigger the traffic lights. After 3 or 4 miles I took it up to 16-17mph and he started to finally drop back. To lose him for good I stepped it up again to 18-19mph.


----------



## dhd.evans (14 Nov 2019)

Found my Sealskinz Gauntlets! Hooray. Cosy hands.

Unfortunately, i don't have thermal bib longs so... uh... cold goolies.

Win some, lose some i guess.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Nov 2019)

I have to say, Black Cabbies are up their with School run mums, young lads and Flat Bed Lorry drivers as some of the worst drivers on the road.
Professional drivers? My arse. 

Black cabbie last night decided to undertake traffic on a 2 lane highway. I was in the right hand lane as I could see the left hand lane was blocked by a bus and was gunning it at about 20mph+. Cabbie undertook then realised there was a bus in his lane, so he tried to cut back in and force me back. I wasn't having any of it. He shouted at me "What the f*** are you doing?", My reply, "going faster then you dick head". I didn't let him pass until I thought it was safe to do so. He didn't like that so treated me to a punishment pass.

And then this morning another black cabbie decided to stop at the kerb without indicating, causing myself and another cyclist to swerve to avoid banging into him. Knobcheese.. really.


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Nov 2019)

HLaB said:


> Got drafted by a wide tyred e bike this morning which was surprisingly noisy. I kept on thinking that it was a bus running along side and slowing down for the 'bus' to trigger the traffic lights. After 3 or 4 miles I took it up to 16-17mph and he started to finally drop back. To lose him for good I stepped it up again to 18-19mph.
> View attachment 492847
> 
> 
> ...


Great pictures... I can imagine you thinking "Good-byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!"


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Nov 2019)

It had been sleeting for a couple of hours before I left home, but the ground was wet & temps about +2 so no ice. Only did 5 miles in. I prepared to move out around a parked car, but the Vauxhall driver approaching behind me put his foot down & barged his way through.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Nov 2019)

Wet - again.


----------



## jann71 (14 Nov 2019)

A teeenager on the way to school this morning looked at me and walked out in front of me, they didn't look the other way at oncoming car as I yelled look where your going!

2nd idiot of the day was a woman who hadn't finished defrosting her car properly and couldn't see out of her passenger window. Luckily I stopped first.


----------



## C R (15 Nov 2019)

Unremarkable commute, except for meeting a lady who was walking her bike on the way home because some toerag stole her lights while she was doing her shopping at Tesco.


----------



## Arjimlad (18 Nov 2019)

Lovely old dear grinning away, sucking her teeth as she pulled out onto the main road completely unable to see through her misted-up windscreen today. 
Jolly japes !


----------



## dhd.evans (18 Nov 2019)

Temp was 0c. Doubled up on the bib longs and tights. Was cosy.


----------



## jann71 (18 Nov 2019)

-4c this morning. Think I had brain freeze ❄️❄️❄️


----------



## dhd.evans (18 Nov 2019)

jann71 said:


> -4c this morning. Think I had brain freeze ❄❄❄



Dundee is threatening -2c on my way home tonight. One might think it's winter.


----------



## Sixmile (18 Nov 2019)

Frosty enough start this morning. Fortunately, late last night I put the car in the garage or else I wouldn't have got the Seasucker onto the roof this morning due to the frost. I decided against my standard Boardman commuter and went for the Fat Bike for extra grip. Turns out the roads weren't too bad and I was around 5 minutes slower into work but sure, it was fun.


----------



## Mike_P (18 Nov 2019)

Lidl ski gloves on today and nice and cosy. Probably could have done with overshoes on this evening but I usually only have the necessary fight with them when it's raining. Please someone design overshoes that slip on simply in a a second or two. Front wheel and rebuilt front mudguard where not a happy couple with a near constant noise being emitted but at least it meant less use of the bell.


----------



## HLaB (18 Nov 2019)

Nice tail wind in this morning and it'd dropped 5mph by tonight  Met a bit of a numpty on the commute tonight though. I paused for two seconds at one of the road crossings. As I was about to pedal he came dashing through determined that he'd get through the barrier at the other side of the road before me. If I'd pushed one half pedal revolution I would have had us both off. The path the otherside of the barrier is circa 4m wide. I hope he doesn't but if he carries on that way he'll soon be a statistic 
It supposed to be just below freezing tomorrow and whilst Im sure they grit the busway cyclepath and commuted in colder last year, and far lower temperatures in the past, I'm not sure my regrowing fingertip nerves will take it


----------



## John_S (18 Nov 2019)

When checking the weather this morning I was absolutely sure that it had said it would be dry all day and it was indeed a nice dry autumnal ride into work this morning.

However this evenings commute home was blooming wet, cold & miserable and my mood wasn't exactly improved by a close pass from a double decker bus and a DPD lorry.


----------



## lazybloke (18 Nov 2019)

Dug out 2 pairs of winter gloves at the weekend. Put them "somewhere safe"!

Had to resort to Fingerless/summer mitts for 15 sub-zero miles.... Painful.


----------



## rivers (19 Nov 2019)

A balmy -4 this morning. Lots of people out in shorts and no gloves. Absolutely mental


----------



## GetFatty (19 Nov 2019)

Bracing this morning in SE London. Usual muppets who just hop into their cars and drive without bothering to scrape any of the ice off


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Nov 2019)




----------



## HarryTheDog (19 Nov 2019)

I had my medium weight gloves on ( 2 layer with a liner) and my hands were ruddy frozen for the first 3 miles, at the 5 mile point I realised they were now toasty.
Just before Canning town the cycleway passes across the entrance ( not painted across so cyclists beware!)) and exit to a petrol station. In front of me was a young lady on a sit up and beg bike with a very striking bright gold helmet. I was a little way behind her when she was getting close to the entrance, I looked over my shoulder and a white van coming in hot from behind us indicating to turn . I could see/sense she was not going to look or slow and he was just going to turn no matter what, so I screamed in my best parade ground volume “whoah you stupid f******g b*******s” It was loud enough for both of them to hear and they both braked sharply, they were a foot away from collision, she seemed totally unaware of the danger she had been in, he was giving it the WTF hand signals.
After the petrol station I cycled up beside her and gave her my, shoulder check or end up a statistic monologue, she did the I can’t hear or see you look straight ahead reaction.


----------



## dhd.evans (19 Nov 2019)

Spoiler alert: it's cold.


----------



## 13 rider (19 Nov 2019)

First day of work this week so I would normally be on my hybrid with rack and pannier to carry the bulky clothes for the week but the rear wheel is in the LBS so I was on my Defy with a rucksack . Rucksack duly packed , cup of coffee then pushed the bike out the door checked the hall table to make sure I not forgotten anything . Nothing there . Cycle the 8 miles ( having done 13 miles ) to the papershop before work .Went to get my money and guess what no RUCKSACK !!!. It was still on the hallway floor . So no work clothes ,van keys ,work pass or money . Nothing for it head home the short way 8 miles ,Grab my rucksack ,running late now so jump into the car and make it to work with 5 mins to spare . Don't think I will do that again. How can you not notice your not wearing a rucksack


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Nov 2019)

13 rider said:


> First day of work this week so I would normally be on my hybrid with rack and pannier to carry the bulky clothes for the wheel but the rear wheel Kevin the LBS so I was on my Defy with a rucksack . Rucksack duly packed , cup of coffee then pushed the bike out the door checked the hall table to make sure I not forgotten anything . Nothing there . Cycle the 8 miles ( having done 13 miles ) to the papershop before work .Went to get my money and guess what no RUCKSACK !!!. It was still on the hallway floor . So no work clothes ,van keys ,work pass or money . Nothing for it head home the short way 8 miles ,Grab my rucksack ,running late now so jump into the car and make it to work with 5 mins to spare . Don't thinknI will do that again. How can you not notice your not wearing a rucksack



Reminds me of the time I took my daughter to school before work, and cycled 5 miles onwards to the office with a little pink "Frozen" rucksack on my back containing her PE kit.


----------



## GetFatty (19 Nov 2019)

I have a new pet hate. There’s a guy who makes a show of passing me on the way home up Rochester Way but it’s only cos he knows his car is parked near the top. 🤬🤬🤬


----------



## HLaB (19 Nov 2019)

My bad! After a slow start through town I thought I was going to be in a two up but I mistook a bus for his lights and dropped him by mistake sorry mate 😳 

That aside I've just logged my and whilst I'm 12 miles short of 3000 commuting miles this year, the Triban has done exactly 5,000miles


----------



## goo_mason (20 Nov 2019)

It got down to -6.2C on my route to work yesterday - luckily I'd fitted my first ever pair of studded Marathon Winter tyres on Sunday!

This morning it dropped to -0.3C at one point, but then it was back up to 3C just over a mile later as I got to work. Positively tropical (and I was sweating this morning by the time I arrived at work, unlike yesterday when I just felt toasty warm but not overly hot)!


----------



## dhd.evans (20 Nov 2019)

I despair. Driver tells me she was "just trying to get her child to nursery" as her way of explaining why she didn't stop on contact. I posited "what if your car knocked me down and i didn't get up? Do you know what happens when you leave the scene of accident?".


----------



## HLaB (20 Nov 2019)

It was a relatively balmy day today at +2deg. Strangely I felt colder than I did yesterday when it was -1deg. The only difference from yesterday was the socks I was wearing 😮


----------



## Arjimlad (20 Nov 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> I despair. Driver tells me she was "just trying to get her child to nursery" as her way of explaining why she didn't stop on contact. I posited "what if your car knocked me down and i didn't get up? Do you know what happens when you leave the scene of accident?".




Needs reporting for re-education, that one.


----------



## dhd.evans (20 Nov 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Needs reporting for re-education, that one.



Politely informed that the old Bill will be chasing her up; whether i bother to call up 111 and get it done is another matter...


----------



## Arjimlad (20 Nov 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> Politely informed that the old Bill will be chasing her up; whether i bother to call up 111 and get it done is another matter...



For a lot of these drivers, just seeing the video showing your point of view would be enough to get them to behave better in future.


----------



## cyberknight (20 Nov 2019)

Using the drop bar MTB the last 2 nights as the roads are covered in wet leaves , debris from the floods and the council have dug up part of the cycle path for re tarmacing but just left muddy hard core which wouldn't have been fun on a road bike
Slower and a lot heavier so its hard work but better than falling off .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Nov 2019)

White van decides to come out of a side road without looking, missed me by inches. Gave him the usual friendly greeting numpties always get 

About 5 minutes later he is at the other end of the housing estate and he flags me down. Profusely apologises to me and apologised even more when I told him how scary it is to see a vehicle coming straight at you. 

Fair play to him for looking for me to apologise as he definitely had to go round the block to catch me. Hopefully he'll be more careful in the future


----------



## roubaixtuesday (20 Nov 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Reminds me of the time I took my daughter to school before work, and cycled 5 miles onwards to the office with a little pink "Frozen" rucksack on my back containing her PE kit.



I once cycled off from a laybay on the tandem only to realise I'd left my 6yo stoker behind...


----------



## StickyPTFE (22 Nov 2019)

First ride today in overshoes. Why have I never owned a pair before now!?


----------



## Arjimlad (22 Nov 2019)

StickyPTFE said:


> First ride today in overshoes. Why have I never owned a pair before now!?


Gamechangers for me.


----------



## Arjimlad (22 Nov 2019)

Filtering along a queue of very slow-moving traffic on the left (as is normal for cyclists on this bit of road) when a driver suddenly decides to hoof her car over to the kerb without checking her wing mirror. There's a delivery van parked on the other side of the road and an approaching HGV and she was getting right over well before the HGV got to the delivery van. I managed to stop as she shut me down & managed to stay on the bike. She didn't want to talk about it although I wasn't riled or angry. Six of one & half a dozen of the other in my view.


----------



## confusedcyclist (22 Nov 2019)

Nearly lost my rear wheel on an icy mini roundabout last night, time to get the studded tyres on me-thinks. Got honked by car because I slowed down to recover my balance. HELLO BRAINLESS IDIOT, DIDN'T YOU SEE I NEARLY DECKED IT!


----------



## Arjimlad (22 Nov 2019)

Amusing thing this morning - espied a little girl cycling to school with her Mum walking a pushchair. They approached a zebra crossing, so I stopped & drivers stopped as well. 

We all (drivers, cyclist, little girl) waited patiently for the Mum to look up from her phone.


----------



## StickyPTFE (22 Nov 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Filtering along a queue of very slow-moving traffic on the left (as is normal for cyclists on this bit of road) when a driver suddenly decides to hoof her car over to the kerb without checking her wing mirror. There's a delivery van parked on the other side of the road and an approaching HGV and she was getting right over well before the HGV got to the delivery van. I managed to stop as she shut me down & managed to stay on the bike. She didn't want to talk about it although I wasn't riled or angry. Six of one & half a dozen of the other in my view.


Unfortunatley that is the risk we take when filtering. Well done for reacting quickly and keeping your cool.


----------



## lazybloke (22 Nov 2019)

Down to 3 degrees for my commute home last night, but for once the roads were dry so I extended my route (so as to improve my lunacy challenge results). 

Was on the darkest part of the route; as an oncoming car passed, a tsunami of dirty frigid water slammed into my face without any warning!
Not sure what was worse - the freezing shock to my face, right arm and right leg (now soaked and dripping), or the gross taste of the water (like coal). Fortunately was nearly home, but the rest of the ride was a bit damp/chilly! 

Have now seen the place in daylight - there's a hefty pothole which fills with run-off from an adjacent field. Lovely clean water then.

Of course the driver didn't stop to apologise, or didn't care, or perhaps didn't even notice (but that's hardly an example of good observational skills) , so hopefully the pothole bent their suspension; that would be appropriate karma.


----------



## HarryTheDog (22 Nov 2019)

Commute home was a slog last night, headwind that felt liquid in pushing me back though it wasn't that strong a wind. Got to my car ( I do a half drive/half cycle) drove off and a few miles later realised something wasn't right. Drivers side front tyre flat, pumped it up went a few miles and did it again. ( ford galaxy has no spare at all) till I got it home. Looks like someone slashed the sidewall, Now this all the more maddening as this tyre is just over a week old. the last one had a big knitting needle like hole in it resulting in a slow puncture. I think maybe someone on the road I park does not like it, but does not have the balls to talk to me. Oh well I'll have to find somewhere else to park.( and find another 120 quid for another tyre)
This morning whist waiting at one of those cyclists crossing lights, quite a queue of cyclist formed on both sides of the road. Lights go green and cyclist behind me decides he has the god given right to overtake into the face of other cyclists and force me nearly off the cycleway. I was having none of it and "resisted strongly"forcing him to back off and go behind me, he called me a "angry little man", my reply was "yes I am". ( edited for spelling)


----------



## Heigue'r (22 Nov 2019)

HarryTheDog said:


> Commute home was a slog last night, headwind that felt liquid in pushing me back though it wasn't that strong a wind. Got to my car ( I do a half drive/half cycle) drove off and a few miles later realised something wasn't right. Drivers side front tyre flat, pumped it up went a few miles and did it again. ( ford galaxy has no spare at all) till I got it home. Looks like someone slashed the sidewall, Now this all the more maddening as this tyre is just over a week old. the last one had a big knitting needle like hole in it resulting in a slow puncture. I think maybe someone on the road I park does not like it, but does not have the balls to talk to me. Oh well I'll have to find somewhere else to park.( and find another 120 quid for another tyre)
> This morning whist waiting at one of those cyclists crossing lights, quite a queue of cyclist formed on both sides of the road. Lights go green and cyclist behind me decides he has the god given right to overtake into the face of other cyclists and force me nearly off the cycleway. I was having none of it and "resisted strongly"forcing him to back off and go behind me, he called me a "angry little man", my reply was "yes I am". ( edited for spelling)


Very angry man😂😂😂bad luck with the car,barstewards


----------



## Mike_P (22 Nov 2019)

Silent at last this evening,ignoring the ebike motor but no creeks for the first time this week so presumably the slightly milder weather has caused something not to contract as much as it had.


----------



## skudupnorth (22 Nov 2019)

Ouch !!! Tonight’s ride ended up with me slipping on wet leaves on the Roe Green section of the NCN55. Normally that would have been ok but I caught various bits on the pedestrian steps next to the cycle slope do shoulder, legs and elbow are now not the same as when I left work  Bike ok except for a snapped toe clip and my jacket has ventilation holes in it now !


----------



## Twilkes (22 Nov 2019)

Followed a Chinese student cycling with no lights, on the wrong side of the road, with headphones in so she couldn't hear me shouting at her: https://maps.app.goo.gl/YsS4TwCxJSG5RYMU8

She got beeped at by about five oncoming cars until I managed to get in front and stop her - her reason was 'But I am turning right'......


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Nov 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Filtering along a queue of very slow-moving traffic on the left (as is normal for cyclists on this bit of road) when a driver suddenly decides to hoof her car over to the kerb without checking her wing mirror. There's a delivery van parked on the other side of the road and an approaching HGV and she was getting right over well before the HGV got to the delivery van. I managed to stop as she shut me down & managed to stay on the bike. She didn't want to talk about it although I wasn't riled or angry. Six of one & half a dozen of the other in my view.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sadly true, if my work-bound commute coincides with traffic (it doesn't for the, really, 'early-turn'( & there's queuing traffic at the Ferry Lane/Aberford Road junction, I'll filter to the offside
Pulling back behind the white-line, if opposing traffic presents itself
This junction; https://www.instantstreetview.com/@53.702746,-1.477712,275.87h,-5.14p,1z

Before the 'Eastern Relief Road was built, traffic sometimes backed up to the (single-track) bridge over the Aire & Calder Navigation Canal)

Coming home, if between16:00 - 18:00, it can be a similar situation on Bar Lane
This one, in the direction of the scanning car, which can be further made interesting by the ingress/egress of 'Hi-Viz yellow trucks' dashing in/out of the adjacent Pinderfields General Hospital
https://www.instantstreetview.com/@53.696091,-1.488774,84.01h,1.23p,1z


----------



## Sixmile (25 Nov 2019)

First commute in a week, even at that it was only a partial commute, riding the last 7 miles. This November has seen my lowest mileage since records began (about 4 years ago for me). For the last 3 years, I've ridden to work more in each month than I've driven to work. Unfortunately I think this month is going to see that consecutive run broken.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Nov 2019)

Had to stop this morning on my commute as i had set the saddle height way too high on my new to me https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/look-kg231.255212/ so once lowered all was good .

Rest of my commuting miles went well thankfully


----------



## skudupnorth (25 Nov 2019)

After Fridays bounce I was back on the bike today. Shoulder still aches a bit but it’s a lot better considering the hit it took. Leg and elbow are nice and scabby and the bike is still perfect. Onwards and upwards as they say


----------



## confusedcyclist (26 Nov 2019)

skudupnorth said:


> After Fridays bounce I was back on the bike today. Shoulder still aches a bit but it’s a lot better considering the hit it took. Leg and elbow are nice and scabby and the bike is still perfect. Onwards and upwards as they say


What width tyres are you running? Had the odd tumble myself, but not since I switched my road bike from 25mm to a CX bike with 38mm tyres, and my ebike has luxuriously wide 2.4" (60mm) ones which are very confidence inspiring. Not sure how much of it is down to sheer luck, but considering it was the same corner I came off on twice and I haven't been down since, I'm sold on wider tyres. 

GWS


----------



## straas (26 Nov 2019)

Friday afternoon, heading home around 16.45 on an unlit cycle path.

Noticed a woman ahead with a dog on a lead, then at the last minute noticed another dog about 15m ahead of her offlead.

Turns out she was walking three dogs, one on lead and two offlead. The ones offlead were black or brown, so not easily picked out in the dark.

Sharp braking led to be nearly losing the back end on mulched leaves.

Stopped and asked if it wouldn't be a better idea to have them on leads considering its near pitch black - but was completely blanked! Didn't even turn her head.

Had to warn two cyclists coming toward me that there were dogs offlead on the path.

So irresponsible.


----------



## confusedcyclist (26 Nov 2019)

straas said:


> Friday afternoon, heading home around 16.45 on an unlit cycle path.
> 
> Noticed a woman ahead with a dog on a lead, then at the last minute noticed another dog about 15m ahead of her offlead.
> 
> ...


You may not have gotten a response, as it's quite possible you came off a little swivel-eyed and intimdating to a female walking after dark! Walkers are perfectly entitled to have their dogs off-lead, day or night, providing they are not deemed dangerously out of control, crossing your path does not qualify as danegrously out of control. Last I checked, there were no laws about dogs having to be on leads or to have lights on after dusk for the benefit of cyclists who want to travel quickly on shared paths. If anything, you as the mounted rider were quite possibly in the wrong if you were unable to spot the animals with your own front light as you approach at speed. Surely if you were travelling slowly, this would have been a non-event. Of course, context is everything, I'm not saying she was not at all in the wrong. I wasn't there.

Yet, nearly losing control on wet leaves is not the walker or dogs fault, it is actually indicative of failure to adjust your pace to the conditions, i.e. dark environment with possibility of slippery surfaces and unexpected interruptions! Always expect the unexpected, if there are loose leaves, slow right down. I travel on a unlit NCN path after dark and always assume the possibility of off lead dogs every time I see another human. Even leashed dogs or humans could get spooked and jump into your path so care is always warranted when passing anyone.

If it means everyone is a bit safer, it doesn't matter too much about slightly slower progress. Shared paths should be shared after all, and that means respecting everyone's rights and being courteous. Proceed with care and respect. You don't have a divine right to travel at speed uninterrupted, nor do dogs have to be leashed at all times, unless there is a specific bylaw in place, but that's quite unlikely, given that you are also permitted to cycle there. From the perspective of a dog walker, who knows dogs just don't enjoy walking on leash as much as being free, they simply don't get the same stimulation from leashed walks, it's important that they are permitted off lead by owners, and whilst as an owner, I put the welfare of my dog before being free to roam, I also expect cyclists to proceed with caution, so it's not unreasonable to leave dogs off leash on shared paths (I trust my dog not to get freaked out). I would implore that you think a little more careful about how you interact with others on shared paths.


----------



## straas (26 Nov 2019)

I don't actually think off lead dogs are any more appropriate on a shared path than beside a road, dogs don't have the ability to comprehend the shared use aspects of the path.

If you can walk your dog off lead to heel then that's acceptable, but wandering or running on and across a shared path isn't exactly mindful of other users....

Dogs should be walked off lead, in the park. 

Wet leaves can cause loss of traction at pretty minor speeds aswell.


----------



## confusedcyclist (26 Nov 2019)

I simply can't see what went wrong here, other than you getting mad at having to slow down and losing traction as a result, as though you are entitled not to have to worry about others needs, and only your own?



> Dogs should be walked off lead, in the park.



Again, there are no laws about when and how dogs should be walked. Perhaps you should lobby your MP and councillors requesting that unleashed dogs should be banned from shared pavements, see how far that gets you. If you are being reasonable, then I'm sure you will receive wholehearted support from your community.



> Wet leaves can cause loss of traction at pretty minor speeds aswell.


At low speeds, your risk of harm is essentially nil.


----------



## straas (26 Nov 2019)

I don't think we'll agree on this one, so might aswell let the thread move on...


----------



## Heltor Chasca (26 Nov 2019)

Struggling to work out the human mind.

Why is it when you pull someone up for doing something illegal do you get a profoundly over the top reaction? I wagged my finger at a driver who drove through a red pedestrian light. She completely lost her rag. So instead of wagging my finger, I pointed to my dash cam. Queue volcanic eruption.

You did something that could kill. I wagged my finger. Why the reaction? What’s the matter with you?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (26 Nov 2019)

straas said:


> I don't think we'll agree on this one, so might aswell let the thread move on...



Best move. Until modes of transport are segregated you are going to have conflict. Shared paths suck if you are trying to walk your dog. Shared paths suck if you are trying to get somewhere efficiently on a bike.


----------



## confusedcyclist (26 Nov 2019)

Ego!


Heltor Chasca said:


> Struggling to work out the human mind.
> 
> Why is it when you pull someone up for doing something illegal do you get a profoundly over the top reaction? I wagged my finger at a driver who drove through a red pedestrian light. She completely lost her rag. So instead of wagging my finger, I pointed to my dash cam. Queue volcanic eruption.
> 
> You did something that could kill. I wagged my finger. Why the reaction? What’s the matter with you?


You might enjoy:
https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/...ment/201812/the-function-anger-and-resentment


----------



## Randombiker9 (26 Nov 2019)

Came back from getting some christmas stuff from town. Lol deliveroo rider told me not to have my lights on. WTF. It was raining and it was slighty getting dark. lol why would you tell someone that. The date is right but the time is wrong happend around 3 or just before

Then this driver: (if i had been going slower i would of gotten hit but luckily i was able to avoid it.) why do drivers do this? 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WD1jcbElBEA


----------



## Arjimlad (26 Nov 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> Came back from getting some christmas stuff from town. Lol deliveroo rider told me not to have my lights on. WTF. It was raining and it was slighty getting dark. lol why would you tell someone that. The date is right but the time is wrong happend around 3 or just before
> 
> Then this driver: (if i had been going slower i would of gotten hit but luckily i was able to avoid it.) why do drivers do this?
> 
> ...




The driver was just trying to bully you into stopping to let him/her turn, I would guess.


----------



## skudupnorth (26 Nov 2019)

confusedcyclist said:


> What width tyres are you running? Had the odd tumble myself, but not since I switched my road bike from 25mm to a CX bike with 38mm tyres, and my ebike has luxuriously wide 2.4" (60mm) ones which are very confidence inspiring. Not sure how much of it is down to sheer luck, but considering it was the same corner I came off on twice and I haven't been down since, I'm sold on wider tyres.
> 
> GWS


I am running 26x1.25 Scwalbe Marathon's on an old MTB frame. I went back down the route tonight and to be honest even knowing the danger, i felt it slip like i was on black ice. Leaves are nasty !!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Nov 2019)

Have emailed local Council, to enquire what the protocol/parameters are to request having a section of road re-lined to 2 solid whites

If anyone knows the area
Ferry Lane
Stanley
The section between the road-bridge, over the River Calder, over the old 'level crossing', to the (closed/converted to house) Ship Inn

*Why?
Read on*

A couple of weeks ago, I was on a 'day-turn', so heading along the road (towards) Wakefield, circa 08:15 - 08:30
Every day I had someone attempt to overtake at that point, thankfully my positioning & (arm) gestured "GET BACK!", worked

Although a while ago, one driver did force the issue
What was annoying, was that she'd followed me over the river bridge, with 100yards to overtake
Then, decided to overtake on the crest
As she came alongside, there was an oncoming car
I was already braking, believing it was going to hurt

With a loud bang, they clipped mirrors, as she'd either braked & tried to get behind me, or simply held her line???

Both pulled in, & she was very icily told what I thought
I offered both drivers my details, but did tell her that I'd state (if contacted) that I considered her driving to fall far short of a '_reasonable & competent ability'_
I will admit she appeared very shook up, & hopefully learned a very valuble lesson
I received no insurance forms, so no idea what they arranged amongst themselves

Thankfully, she was in a small car (Toyota Aygo??) but he was in a Mondeo


*Where*
The camera car give a slightly false image here, as the scanner is roof-mounted
https://www.instantstreetview.com/@53.702587,-1.464743,245.48h,-10.4p,1z

From a normal (car) drivers perspective, it's a blind-crest in either direction, but from the view shown it's even worse;
slight r/h bend
partial stone-wall to the right
bushes/branches to the right

There's no photo of on Geograph, so this is the best, looking in the opposite direction (for location purposes)
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/451689

And, it's almost as bad a location, heading back towards the bridge


Granted, some may still try it, but hopefully it'll make some think before attempting?


----------



## Randombiker9 (26 Nov 2019)

@Arjimlad A bit dumb though because it was raining and if i didn't slow down, was going slower or the a driver from the side road pulled out at the same time it would of caused an accident. luckily it didn't but drivers need to be more careful. myself i always have lights and reflective chlothing on but it shows how aware you have to be on the road as some drivers are just stupid and bit silly


----------



## skudupnorth (26 Nov 2019)

No stunts tonight and the weather was just perfect with a nice sunset. Not sure the poor souls trapped in their tin boxes on the M-61 thought the same though. The guided busway is such a great resource for all users even in the dark


----------



## DCBassman (26 Nov 2019)

straas said:


> Wet leaves can cause loss of traction at pretty minor speeds aswell.


Down to practically zero.


confusedcyclist said:


> At low speeds, your risk of harm is essentially nil


On wet leaves, your risk of harm is lower at lower speeds, yes, but not anywhere approaching nil.
DAMHIKT...


----------



## straas (27 Nov 2019)

After a very sleepless night with a newborn, a p**cture is NOT what the doctor ordered for today.

Had a check of the tyre and found nothing, new tube, wheel back on. Noticed a slight air bubble :-( Turns out there was a little shard of glass I'd missed. Managed to get to work on it though.


----------



## GetFatty (27 Nov 2019)

A surprising amount of traffic in SE London early on this morning, volumes more like 7 am than 6am. Very wet and huge puddles were an issue but other than that not too bad.

In other news, a member of my staff was hit by a car pulling out on her. She was driving a car and is unhurt but just goes to show that numpties even miss seeing cars.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Nov 2019)

Woken up by heavy rain at just after 04:30 and it was still pi55ing it down when I left for work just after 6am. At least it was warm!


----------



## C R (27 Nov 2019)

Extended commute via the doctors this morning. It wasn't raining when I left home, so didn't take the waterproof jacket, as it was warm. Of course, within five minutes of setting off it started drizzling, and getting thicker by the minute. By the time I got to the surgery it was raining, I was wet, and to top it off I had forgotten my portable lock! Luckily my bike is not particularly attractive, and it was still in the rack when I came out. Still raining all the way to work, but it has now stopped.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Nov 2019)

Bah humbug. South East London's wasteland gave me far too much traffic, and idiot in a white 4x4 who gut upset I stopped to let a ped cross the road so he had to stop also. (he got a bit more upset when I decided to go slow in front of him for a while), the silly woman on the phone nattering away swerving all over the place. Very wet and mucky roads from all last nights rain and to top it all.. a puncture.

Apart from that, a very pleasent commute. Nice and mild with hint's of sunshine.

The bike is filthy I tell's ya. Everytime I give it a wipe down it seem to attract even more crud.


----------



## HLaB (27 Nov 2019)

I'm surprised its took me a year and a half to see my first cycle accident in Cambridge, saw one last night. I stopped at a pelican crossing on Hills Road (the busy main road through central Cambridge). A crowd of peds crossed (probably in the intergreen, red for both peds and traffic). A second or two later another ped appeared and despite having the green man by this time (traffic would have had red for 7 seconds) he had a careful look before stepping out. 2 seconds later a RLJ'er continued at speed straight into him. Fortunately the ped was quite well built and was wheeling a bike which deflected the RLJ'er onto the tarmac and when he quickly got up it all ended amicably.


----------



## T675Rich (27 Nov 2019)

I've been of work for a few weeks and this is one of the first commutes I have done and it's so much harder than I remember, what little fitness I had went quick.


----------



## Mike_P (27 Nov 2019)

HLaB reminds me of a commute over 30 years ago in Nottingham. My route took me across a pelican crossing in the city centre which peds ignored the red ped signal unless a bus was about. Everyday I dutifully followed the back of a bus across it without incident but on this day their was no bus, green light for road traffic so I carried on and was immediately walked into. No apology was forthcoming as I got up off the ground but my language was somewhat forceful.


----------



## skudupnorth (27 Nov 2019)

P Fairy attack on the NCN55  Kept calm and fixed it the dark. One good thing was one cyclist and a pedestrian both asked if I needed any help


----------



## Moodyman (27 Nov 2019)

Busy at work yesterday and found myself riding home after 9pm. 3 miles into the commute, I leaned the bike against a bus shelter and walked to a grass verge to have a pee.

As I was sorting out clothing and heading back to the bike, a police van pulls up into the bus layby. Passenger window comes down and officer asks if everything is ok. I say yes, and explained of the nature stop. He smiles and said he understood. He said, he thought I'd had a mechanical and was about to offer me a lift home in the van.

Oh....bless. Ain't that nice?


----------



## HLaB (27 Nov 2019)

Moodyman said:


> Busy at work yesterday and found myself riding home after 9pm. 3 miles into the commute, I leaned the bike against a bus shelter and walked to a grass verge to have a pee.
> 
> As I was sorting out clothing and heading back to the bike, a police van pulls up into the bus layby. Passenger window comes down and officer asks if everything is ok. I say yes, and explained of the nature stop. He smiles and said he understood. He said, he thought I'd had a mechanical and was about to offer me a lift home in the van.
> 
> Oh....bless. Ain't that nice?


Weirdly it reminds me of this in a opposite sort of way  https://road.cc/content/news/269079...ity-cyclist-he-may-get-summons-he-lies-ground


----------



## confusedcyclist (28 Nov 2019)

skudupnorth said:


> P Fairy attack on the NCN55  Kept calm and fixed it the dark. One good thing was one cyclist and a pedestrian both asked if I needed any help


You've reminded me, I must remember to mount my frame pump tomorrow, I'm on a new bike and have everything but that in a backpack. I've just picked up a head torch for repairs in unlit areas. I've a long unlit stretch of NCN66 which would be a nightmare without a head torch. I used to use a detachable battery front light, but this new bikes got the lights integrated! Picked up a torch on amazon for £8. Nice and light enough to forget about in a bag and micro-USB rechargeable, ideal in a pinch.

Soggy start, but not cold. I'm settled into my new ebiking routine now. Enjoying it very much despite it seeming to rain every time I take it out, but the extra oomph on the climbs makes it a joy. The bike needs a good hose down now though. I've a lovely Brooks B27 to fit to it once I get 10 mins at home, the stock saddle is about twice as wide as what I'm used to. I'm not sure who these saddles are designed for, but it's making me rather sore.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Nov 2019)

Leaving work at 18:15 last night, I'd just got to the roundabout on Bar Lane, & was on it, to turn right towards Aberford Road - roughly where the Ford A-Max/B-Max/C-Max(?) is in the street-view link, when a chap in a red Toyota Avensis entered it off Ouchthorpe Lane (the straight across)

https://www.instantstreetview.com/@53.695933,-1.489437,3.96h,-18p,0.74z

I'd come from the right, to go straight ahead, as the camera sees it; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2740854

He stopped in front of me, with me, essentially a foot from his door, with 6 lights shining in his face (4 x 'bars, 2 x helmet) & all he did was lean forward to look around me

All I got for my shout of "*Oi!!!*" & the Italian(??) spread arms, as in 'What The Hell!?!?" gesture was (American gesture) of 'The Bird', as he pulled off

Scrote!

Still, at least today, my problem will only be visitors leaving at the same time as me; circa 20:00


----------



## C R (28 Nov 2019)

Colder than expected, so it was good that I wore my rain jacket in preparation for the expected rain on the return journey this evening.


----------



## skudupnorth (28 Nov 2019)

Warm but moist today, hopefully this rain will stop soon or I’m buying a wet suit to ride


----------



## HarryTheDog (28 Nov 2019)

Well damp this morning and I was amazed at the number of twonks still without mudguards and wet bums.
The ride in was a slog into a headwind but when I got to work the fun began.
First thing is my buiding has 4 lifts. Only 1 has been working for the last 2 weeks ( 5 storey building but we are the only tenant left and landlord is not really interested) This morning 0 lifts, so 5 storey hike.
Then at the beginning of this week hardly any cold water pressure only a mediocre hot water pressure so my shower was a case of running in and out of the water trying not to be cooked.
Today I noticed the cold water pressure was now restored maybe a little too much when using a sink. I went to turn the shower on and the shower which has one of those wide rainfall heads could not take the now big pressure and blew its seals where it connects to the incoming overhead pipe sending water at pressure vertically upwards towards the ceiling and spraying the entire cubicle in freezing water . Luckily my shirt was in a plastic bag in front of my trousers so my shirt was perfectly dry and only a bit of the legs of my trousers got wet.
I then tried using the hand held shower attachment but the cold water pressure is so high, the supposed thermostatic mixer tap could not handle it, even on hot only, cold water came out. so I had to give up and use just deodorant.
I wonder what will be knackered in the building tomorrow.


----------



## C R (28 Nov 2019)

Wet on the way back.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Nov 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Still, at least today, my problem will only be visitors leaving at the same time as me; circa 20:00


Not a single issue this evening!!!, anywhere on the route, not even by the local ASDA


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Nov 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Have emailed local Council, to enquire what the protocol/parameters are to request having a section of road re-lined to 2 solid whites
> 
> If anyone knows the area
> Ferry Lane
> ...



Email from Council stating
_Thank you for contacting Wakefield Council. 

Your request has been sent to our Traffic team and this will be dealt with no later than 2nd January 2020.. 

Your report reference number is XXXXX. This allows us to access your report history more efficiently. Please quote this number in any further correspondence with Wakefield Council regarding this matter. 

Wakefield Council can be contacted using any of the following methods 24 hours a day, 7 days per week, 365 days per year: _


----------



## Arjimlad (29 Nov 2019)

Last night .. chummy drifting along all thumbs, across the zebra crossing (thankfully vacant). Reported in hope !


----------



## Arjimlad (29 Nov 2019)

Today's clot ... HGV driver parked (needlessly) on the same zebra crossing hatchings, obscuring the view of approaching woman & child. I noticed them & hung out to stop traffic so they could cross safely.


----------



## C R (29 Nov 2019)

A bit chilly this morning, below freezing according to Garmin, but just above freezing according to my garden thermometer. Anyhow, my silk glove liners work wonders, and my fingers were still warm by the time I got to work.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Nov 2019)

On last nights commute. Came across a cycle/car accident on the A21. One of those crappy prious electric cars had shot across a junction and wiped out a cyclist. I got there just as the cyclist was picking himself up off the floor.
I made sure the cyclist was ok, luckily he apparently turned just in time taking a glancing sideways hit. I picked his bike up took it to the side of the road and gave it a quick once over. It seemed there was no damage. 
The driver, a cabbie also seemed to be in a state of shock. More so then the cyclist to be fair.
I asked him if it was his fault and he admitted that he was as he wasn't paying attention and didn't see the cyclist. Classic SMIDSY.
At this time another chap appeared saying he witnessed the collision. I grabbed the taxi driver and asked him to repeat to to the witness and cyclist what he said to me. The cabbie said again that he was at fault.
I then spoke to the cyclist (who funnily enough said he see's me on the commute a lot, but I didn't recognise him) told him to photo the cars registration and the cabbies TFL badge. I also got the cabbies phone number and got the cyclist to call it to make sure it was what the cabbie said. I then asked if the cyclist had insurance, of which he said no. I said check if he was covered on his house insurance. If not, and there's damage to his bike or himself, then get in touch with CyclingUK or The LCC.
He did ask if I was a cop with all I was saying and doing. I said, no, just that it was a cop knocking me off my bike that I learned the hard way.
I told him to get himself to A&E as soon as possible. I could see he was running on Adrenalin, which would soon wear off. He promised he would.

Y'all be careful out there folks.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Nov 2019)

C R said:


> A bit chilly this morning, below freezing according to Garmin, but just above freezing according to my garden thermometer. Anyhow, my silk glove liners work wonders, and my fingers were still warm by the time I got to work.




Silk glove liners were a revelation to me. I got them a couple of years ago and now don't go out without them.
I'm lucky that I don't really suffer from the cold anyway and wearing silk gloves under mitts my fingers are ok down to zero temps, below that, under thin long finger gloves..
Much preferable and more comfortable then thick long finger gloves.


----------



## Maverick Goose (29 Nov 2019)

Brrrr...here in North Cumbria today!


----------



## StickyPTFE (29 Nov 2019)

Rode every day this week through the rain. Today is the first day it hasn't rained, and I drove in! Big mistake, my own punishment will be later when I am sat miserable in traffic.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Nov 2019)

StickyPTFE said:


> Rode every day this week through the rain. Today is the first day it hasn't rained, and I drove in! Big mistake, my own punishment will be later when I am sat miserable in traffic.




I was just saying to a work colleague.
This weeks weather has been grim. Rain and/or drizzle everyday this week. Apart from today which is chilly but sunny.


----------



## Sixmile (29 Nov 2019)

Tim Hortons have opened a brand new store about half way along my 12 mile commute. They had staff out on the pavement this morning waving 'FREE COFFEE' at all the traffic on the road. So I roll in only to be told that bikes are not allowed in the drive through and all drinks suddenly became full price when you step foot inside the store! 

I mean, I don't think I was over the 2.7m height restriction, so what was it?!


----------



## skudupnorth (29 Nov 2019)

What a stunning day to cycle commute, usual clowns not seeing you but hey ho ! Sunset tonight from the Guided Busway with the crescent moon was worth the chill factor


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Nov 2019)

A rather cool ride-in this morning
My lane, & the next, were glistening

The rest of the route was fine though

_Senior Management_ did question why I didn't go in my car though
After using it yesterday evening, & it taking almost 15 minutes to generate enough heat to de-ice the *inside* of the windows, I know it'd have been the same this morning
At this moment in time, I can't see me using my Octavia before next Saturday, when we're supposed to be going to the 'Elf Village'
My only real (involved) concession to the (allegedly) 'festive' season

Heck!, as I didn't have any newspapers (recycling bin emptied yesterday), it was improvise with a cereal box...


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10219030894395575&set=a.10218451343707170&type=3&theater


----------



## GetFatty (2 Dec 2019)

That was brisk!! Silk liners under my lobsters and I was ok. And as it was dry the Sealskinz came out. I find them warm but unfortunately useless when it's wet so cold dry days are their only trips out.

Usual numpties out there though. Oh and a guy walking outside my house who was walking to the station in shorts.


----------



## Twizit (2 Dec 2019)

Brrrr. Cold but better than queuing for non-running South Western Trains, and roads all mostly frost and ice free. Passed by one guy in shorts going a fair lick on an MTB.

Also had two numpty car drivers within minutes of leaving home, going for the post box slot approach to windscreen clearing, with one of them pulling out on a roundabout right in front of me.

Work office on the other hand is absolutely freezing. Might have to go home early to warm up...


----------



## C R (2 Dec 2019)

Three below zero and lots of frost in the cycle path. Took it easy and got to work without incident, but then nearly slipped walking to the door at work.


----------



## Arjimlad (2 Dec 2019)

-2 degrees this morning, my first really cold one of this winter. Extra layer, liner gloves and my thickest overshoes & I stayed warm for all of the ten miles in. 

So glad I cycled today. It was beautiful.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Dec 2019)

Zero degrees for me this morning at 7.30am. It was lovely sunny blue skies. No rain for the weekend meant that the roads are finally dry of wet much and grime that winter usually brings. So for the first time in over a week I get my bike to work looking just as clean as it was when it left the garage this morning. Marvellous. 
Bonus was that for some reason the usual Monday morning rush our and school run traffic was relatively light compared to usual. Made for a nice swift ride into work.


----------



## StickyPTFE (2 Dec 2019)

Sixmile said:


> Tim Hortons have opened a brand new store about half way along my 12 mile commute. They had staff out on the pavement this morning waving 'FREE COFFEE' at all the traffic on the road. So I roll in only to be told that bikes are not allowed in the drive through and all drinks suddenly became full price when you step foot inside the store!
> 
> I mean, I don't think I was over the 2.7m height restriction, so what was it?!
> 
> View attachment 494698


I beleive it is an insurance thing.

However, I have been through various Mcdonalds "drive-thru" with varying success, I have been served more often than not; I think it is down to the employee simply not caring.


----------



## rivers (2 Dec 2019)

Absolutely freezing this morning. I just broke down and ordered a pair of road bike mitts off of amazon. I used my wife's bike over the weekend for our club costumed ride, and she has mitts fitted. It was brilliant. I don't care if it looks silly


----------



## dhd.evans (2 Dec 2019)

Had a numpty try to left hook me at a junction. According to him, and I quote, "You saw me indicating, you should have stopped".

I was ahead of him and he had tried to overtake to get around the junction.

I. was. ahead. of. him.

A WVM type stopped at the incident and gave it "You were in the wrong mate, shouldn't come up the inside of cars". He also caught my ire and expletives.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (2 Dec 2019)

3 toed sloth gloves today. Specialised Element 2 if anyone is looking. Semi lobster gloves. Best subzero gloves yet.


----------



## tobykenobi (2 Dec 2019)

It said -5° on my Garmin this morning. Not sure how accurate that is but it was bloody cold! So cold that my rear derailleur didn't want to spring back fully and the rear brake cable was also stiff. Suspect some water may have got into them (cleaned bike yesterday) as they're both fine now. 

Cheapo Lidl cycling gloves worked well. The ground was horrible and I took corners very carefully.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Dec 2019)

Zero degrees here at 7am despite the forecast of staying above. Plenty of ice on the back roads and no indication of gritting on the main road, but at least it was only damp there.


----------



## Twizit (2 Dec 2019)

tobykenobi said:


> So cold that my rear derailleur didn't want to spring back fully and the rear brake cable was also stiff. Suspect some water may have got into them (cleaned bike yesterday) as they're both fine now.



Had that before back when I had mechanical discs - rear used to quite regularly seize up when it got below zero degrees - usually once I'd been through Richmond Park and was in need of stopping at the exit gates.... Always suspected a bit of moisture in the rear cable loop


----------



## tobykenobi (3 Dec 2019)

Twizit said:


> Had that before back when I had mechanical discs - rear used to quite regularly seize up when it got below zero degrees



Worth knowing. Was hoping to upgrade my commuter to a gravel bike with disc brakes - I'll avoid mechanical ones.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Dec 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> Had a numpty try to left hook me at a junction. According to him, and I quote, "You saw me indicating, you should have stopped".
> 
> I was ahead of him and he had tried to overtake to get around the junction.
> I. was. ahead. of. him.
> A WVM type stopped at the incident and gave it "You were in the wrong mate, shouldn't come up the inside of cars". He also caught my ire and expletives.



Had it happen a couple of times, riding through Leeds (mainly on Kirkstall Road)


----------



## Jenkins (3 Dec 2019)

Despite the freezing conditions of the past few days, most drivers have been sensible and cleared their screens before setting off - until this morning that is. 

Coming up to a mini roundabout I could hear a strange scraping noise and, looking up the road to my left, I could see an Audi Q7 approaching with a couple of small holes at the base of the windscreen where the heater was just starting to work and the driver hoping that the windscreen wipers would do the job that a proper scraper, de-icing liquid or warm water should have done before setting off. Judging by the blaring horn behind me having cleared the roundabout, it would appear that the Audi didn't stop due to lack of visibility...


----------



## Shearwater Missile (3 Dec 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Despite the freezing conditions of the past few days, most drivers have been sensible and cleared their screens before setting off - until this morning that is.
> 
> Coming up to a mini roundabout I could hear a strange scraping noise and, looking up the road to my left, I could see an Audi Q7 approaching with a couple of small holes at the base of the windscreen where the heater was just starting to work and the driver hoping that the windscreen wipers would do the job that a proper scraper, de-icing liquid or warm water should have done before setting off. Judging by the blaring horn behind me having cleared the roundabout, it would appear that the Audi didn't stop due to lack of visibility...


They are just idiots playing with everyone else`s lives. The annoying thing is, is that most have garages (that is what they were built for) but are so full of old toot that they can`t get a car in. Having said that I know a lot of garages are not that wide for cars nowadays but there is always the option of windscreen covers. No excuse for peep holes.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Dec 2019)

Numpty central on this mornings commute

Numpty 1) White Van Man decides he can overtake me despite me signalling and turning right.

Numpty 2) Dizzy girl comes up my left hand side to turn right at the T junction.

Numpty 3) Decides he is on a race track and the white lines and speed limit don't count as he floors it straight at me.

Luckily I was on the ice bike so not going fast and spidey senses very much a tingling. 

It was one of those mornings were it made me feel like I was a complete novice on the road.


----------



## GetFatty (4 Dec 2019)

Xmas party day today so got a train in. Can't say my heart's in it really but will see how it goes.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Dec 2019)

GetFatty said:


> Xmas party day today so got a train in. Can't say my heart's in it really but will see how it goes.




At least getting a train makes you realise how much better a cycle commute is.


----------



## Heigue'r (4 Dec 2019)

ianrauk said:


> At least getting a train makes you realise how much better a cycle commute is.


This 100%..had a few days on the tube last week and monday this week,was so glad to be back on the bike yesterday and today


----------



## Heltor Chasca (4 Dec 2019)

Saw a stoat on our school run cycle this morning. No hi viz. No lights in the fog. Hadn’t cleared the frost from his snout. Didn't look before crossing the cycle path. All self righteous in typical mustelid fashion. Pointing his black tipped tail about like he owned the place. But cyclists.


----------



## Arjimlad (4 Dec 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Saw a stoat on our school run cycle this morning. No hi viz. No lights in the fog. Hadn’t cleared the frost from his snout. Didn't look before crossing the cycle path. All self righteous in typical mustelid fashion. Pointing his black tipped tail about like he owned the place. But cyclists.



A stoat is weaselly recognised but a weasel is stoatally different. Not cold enough to be in ermine ? Or is that something else !?


----------



## Arjimlad (4 Dec 2019)

I can't stop appreciating the view here on days like this...












but this twit in a Hyundai chose to overtake when you can see the trucks waiting ahead as the road narrows, for the oncoming grey car, leaving himself nowhere to pull back into without scrunching me. I had to brake to make a gap big enough for him to fit into. He ignored my hand held out in warning, but at least had the grace to apologise.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (4 Dec 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> A stoat is weaselly recognised but a weasel is stoatally different. Not cold enough to be in ermine ? Or is that something else !?



Ermines are stoats in winter moult. Rare this far south but better known in the Skandi areas I think. The black tail tips are the ‘dots’ on ermine coats.


----------



## Jenkins (4 Dec 2019)

The best thing about the commutes this week has been the sunrises over the North Sea and the sunsets over the fields on the way home.


----------



## Arjimlad (4 Dec 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Ermines are stoats in winter moult. Rare this far south but better known in the Skandi areas I think. The black tail tips are the ‘dots’ on ermine coats.



Have you had many encounters with feisty mustelids in your profession ?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Dec 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Have emailed local Council, to enquire what the protocol/parameters are to request having a section of road re-lined to 2 solid whites
> 
> If anyone knows the area
> Ferry Lane
> ...



Utter retard, in yes...… B*W X5 overtook at that point at dinnertime
Completely the wrong side of the lines... blind crest


----------



## captain nemo1701 (5 Dec 2019)

Attacked by a crow outside Asda:






Totally un-afraid of humans, it initially perched on my saddle but luckily didn't poop on it!. Then started pecking at my bag.


----------



## KneesUp (5 Dec 2019)

My new 3 times a week commute is 1.02 miles according to Strava (every little helps, yeah?) - this morning I didn't get any luck with the 3 sets of traffic lights so it took me a whole 4 minutes and 30 seconds. In that time and distance I had to avoid two cars whose drivers apparently hadn't seen me, one of them twice.


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Dec 2019)

Had a biscuit with my coffee this morning after doing over 10 misty enjoyable miles in full Santa get-up. Best bit was seeing a hearse complete with coffin, and four living occupants all having a good laugh at Father Christmas on a bike. I know I look daft but I don't care.


----------



## captain nemo1701 (5 Dec 2019)

captain nemo1701 said:


> Attacked by a crow outside Asda:
> 
> Totally un-afraid of humans, it initially perched on my saddle but luckily didn't poop on it!. Then started pecking at my bag.



I am informed that his name is Toby and he was raised as a chick in a nearby pub. Unafraid of humans, he'll quite happily eat out of your hand. Never seen a tame crow, funny when he started pecking my bag tassles!.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Dec 2019)

I rode home last night, after a 22:30 finish, to find SWMBO still awake, & slightly_ 'Rabbit Eyed', _wanting to tell me about how windy it had been for her 16:00 commute home, & how it kept pushing her laterally

Once more, my dear, welcome to my world


----------



## HarryTheDog (6 Dec 2019)

The rain was persistent and soaking this morning though not too cold, then Mr Ultra-competitive went past ( the guy who had on 2 previous occasions shot across a road into moving traffic to lose me) and I made a semi- attempt to stay with him, he shot through a red light at a crossroads and very, very nearly became a bonnet ornament.
I think the shock slowed him down for a while and went the lights went green I caught him up and chided him about his risk taking and where did he want to spend xmas, the hospital?. All good natured and he agreed he had been a twat, then we changed the subject and talked tyres . His shock subsided and he put the hammer down, I let him go as I think he's probably not learnt his lesson and won't till he actually gets hit and I don't want to be a witness.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Dec 2019)

A mixed old bag of a commute this morning.
Also had rain and also not that cold, which was a godsend really. Nothing worse then cold rain. But.. it did stop raining a few minutes after leaving home, just had to deal with the very wet and mucky roads. 
On the A21 there's a huge amount of works going on at a junction which has blocked traffic in all directions so took a while to get through that. 2 miles from work I noticed I had a slow puncture on the front. I couldn't be arsed to stop and sort it so took in a little easier and rolled onwards hoping it would stay inflated enough to get me to work. Approaching work a police van was blocking the road. The copper said there was no way through and I had to go round. I could see a couple of SOCO's in all the gear so something very major had obviously recently happened. @deptfordmarmoset 
Managed to nurse the puncture to work. Found the culprit in the tyre, shared of glass. Managed to patch the inner without taking the whole inner out.


----------



## C R (6 Dec 2019)

Warmer this morning, but rather windy. On the plus side, they have finally reopened a bit of cycle path that has been closed for a couple of months. On the minus side, the bit of path is covered in mud and chunks of rubble.

On the more positive side, the new cycle bridge might be opening soon, and I will be able to stop using the bit of rat run where everyone tries to kill me every evening.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Dec 2019)

ianrauk said:


> A mixed old bag of a commute this morning.
> Also had rain and also not that cold, which was a godsend really. Nothing worse then cold rain. But.. it did stop raining a few minutes after leaving home, just had to deal with the very wet and mucky roads.
> On the A21 there's a huge amount of works going on at a junction which has blocked traffic in all directions so took a while to get through that. 2 miles from work I noticed I had a slow puncture on the front. I couldn't be arsed to stop and sort it so took in a little easier and rolled onwards hoping it would stay inflated enough to get me to work. Approaching work a police van was blocking the road. The copper said there was no way through and I had to go round. I could see a couple of SOCO's in all the gear so something very major had obviously recently happened. @deptfordmarmoset
> Managed to nurse the puncture to work. Found the culprit in the tyre, shared of glass. Managed to patch the inner without taking the whole inner out.


I'm not sure where you were, not that I know anything about the incident.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Dec 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm not sure where you were, not that I know anything about the incident.



Creekside


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Dec 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Creekside


Ooh, I'll have to investigate!


----------



## HLaB (6 Dec 2019)

Wet and windy but thankfully last nights gusts settled into a more constant wind and although stronger was more manageable


----------



## Mike_P (6 Dec 2019)

Semi poorly ebike today, worked fine but display said 0.0mph and the battery indicator was on ultra low despite the battery being almost fully charged. Did suddenly on the way to work come up with the mph and battery level but steadfastly on 0 on the return. Got home powered it on and off a few times and it woke up. Managed to lose a glove at work yesterday and hoped someone would have found it but no


----------



## AndreaJ (7 Dec 2019)

Met the local hunt on my way home this morning down a narrow country lane, I offered to wait while they got past but it wasn’t necessary.This took a while for a pack of foxhounds, 30+ horses and the people following in cars to squeeze past as I slowly carried on but almost everyone thanked me for waiting or apologised for holding me up. There were even 2 people on bikes.


----------



## confusedcyclist (9 Dec 2019)

I understand that dashed cycle lanes are utterly useless and that anyone can legally park in them, but this morning one particular motorist took the complete biscuit when they veered from the oncoming lane to park right in my path as I rode in the dashed cycle lane. Why not at least wait until I passed by?

Totally useless infra on Bierley Lane, Bradford which is a sustrans route (NCN66). How does this qualify this stuff still qualify as a national cycle network. Just look at this for instance. https://www.google.com/maps/@53.765...4!1suw6P1ROUF9necsIVc4IZ0A!2e0!7i13312!8i6656 Once you leave spen valley greenway on the Bradford side is a bit naff in parts, although reasonably quiet for motor traffic. My biggest complaint at the moment is that I don't think BMDC bothers to sweep the leaves from Bowling park which makes it feel very hazardous in the dark/wet this time of year. Admittedly, I set off earlier than peak time, but I see virtually no other cyclists in the park which makes me wonder what route they are taking.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Dec 2019)

Wow, that was bloody hard work this morning. Strong headwinds made for a tough old rife in. Ok, I also did a 100+ miler yesterday, half of it into brutal headwinds too. That's probably why my legs are complaining.
Can someone please turn off the wind turbines or turn them round into a magical tailwind for this evenings commute. Ta,


----------



## Arjimlad (9 Dec 2019)

I have never seen anything on its side at this point on my commute before, although I have often thought "you're going a bit fast when there's a queue ahead around that bend!" 

Guess I'll have to watch out for slippery fluids and broken glass later on. Heavy rain tomorrow should wash it all away.


----------



## rivers (9 Dec 2019)

Blowing an absolute gale this morning when I took the dog put so opted for the bus into work. As I was waiting for the second bus, still as can be. Doh


----------



## Mike_P (9 Dec 2019)

Chicken today too - took the strange noisy polluting metal thing with windows and four wheels although the wind did seem to have calmed down, but I needed a set of walking boots for a work related exploit into the countryside; of the latter I was slightly concerned at one point as it appeared the local residents were all eager to exit their field exactly where I would be but slipping on the muddy down slope and my less than artistic rebalancing to keep my self upright plainly scared the sheep away. Double chicken tomorrow - working at home.


----------



## GetFatty (10 Dec 2019)

Cold! Am hoping for a tailwind tonight but now have 4 days in the office


----------



## ianrauk (10 Dec 2019)

GetFatty said:


> Cold! Am hoping for a tailwind tonight but now have 4 days in the office




It's going to be a tough old commute home this evening. The winds are swirling around all over the place. It's now also raining and not looking like it's going to stop for a while either. Pretty grim out there.


----------



## Threevok (10 Dec 2019)

Very wet and windy commute this morning.

Wind has dropped a bit, but the rain still heavy with more forecast for the rest of the week and beyond


----------



## skudupnorth (10 Dec 2019)

Absolute nightmare of a return commute tonight ! Rain and really strong wind made it very interesting as I headed along the final leg up the guided bus way. 
I got very moist 😆


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Dec 2019)

A breezy ride in (headwind)

I had expected a slithery morning, as my car (parked by side-gate, on street side) was white over with frost at 22:00, but at 05:30, was merely damp
So, that was a small mercy!!
Left home at 06:30, so still dark, hnce the Boardman jacket was worn
No numb-nuts attempting over-takes in the usual location either!

Likewise, leaving @ 16:15, it was dark enough (with the rain clouds) to wear it again, so filtering the 400 yards down Bar Lane was fine


----------



## lazybloke (10 Dec 2019)

Commuted mostly by train today as I have manflu, so did just 4 miles in the wind and rain tonight. 

But oh boy, I had one hell of a tailwind, felt like I was flying!


----------



## rivers (10 Dec 2019)

Windy as hell on the way in and the way home. Why is there never a tailwind? Also got pelted with hail for a good 3 miles today. That wasn't in the forecast. However, I did come home to these bad boys today. Good bye cold hands in freezing temps


----------



## Moodyman (10 Dec 2019)

confusedcyclist said:


> I understand that dashed cycle lanes are utterly useless and that anyone can legally park in them, but this morning one particular motorist took the complete biscuit when they veered from the oncoming lane to park right in my path as I rode in the dashed cycle lane. Why not at least wait until I passed by?
> 
> Totally useless infra on Bierley Lane, Bradford which is a sustrans route (NCN66). How does this qualify this stuff still qualify as a national cycle network. Just look at this for instance. https://www.google.com/maps/@53.765...4!1suw6P1ROUF9necsIVc4IZ0A!2e0!7i13312!8i6656 Admittedly, I set off earlier than peak time, but I see virtually no other cyclists in the park which makes me wonder what route they are taking.



Bowling Hall Road for me if I go that way.


----------



## lazybloke (10 Dec 2019)

rivers said:


> Windy as hell on the way in and the way home. Why is there never a tailwind? Also got pelted with hail for a good 3 miles today. That wasn't in the forecast. However, I did come home to these bad boys today. Good bye cold hands in freezing temps
> View attachment 496047


Looks like you're turning your bike into a set of bagpipes. 
Do it with a Brompton and you could busk on trains.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Dec 2019)

The headwind on the way in today was definately a good workout for the legs & lungs, but the tailwind this evening had me still accelerating on the uphill Garrison Lane coming away from Felixstowe seafront while in top gear!


----------



## ianrauk (11 Dec 2019)

Lat nights commute home was absolutely.mind blowingly brutal. 45mph gusting winds and freezing cold rain. I can honestly say it wasn't one of the most enjoyable commutes of the year. There was no point battling the winds, so stuck it in a low gear and span my way home. Every now and then the wind would drop and I found myself spinning out at rabid 150rpm :-) feeling as though I had been shoved in the back.

Roll forward to this mornings commute and it couldn't be any different. A little colder maybe but no wind, no rain and a bit of sunshine.


----------



## rivers (11 Dec 2019)

lazybloke said:


> Looks like you're turning your bike into a set of bagpipes.
> Do it with a Brompton and you could busk on trains.



They look silly, but they're warm


----------



## confusedcyclist (11 Dec 2019)

Moodyman said:


> Bowling Hall Road for me if I go that way.


Thanks, that then left down Bowling Park Road look a bit more sensible in the dark. Probably less chance of getting jumped in the pitch black too


----------



## Maverick Goose (11 Dec 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Lat nights commute home was absolutely.mind blowingly brutal. 45mph gusting winds and freezing cold rain. I can honestly say it wasn't one of the most enjoyable commutes of the year. There was no point battling the winds, so stuck it in a low gear and span my way home. Every now and then the wind would drop and I found myself spinning out at rabid 150rpm :-) feeling as though I had been shoved in the back.
> 
> Roll forward to this mornings commute and it couldn't be any different. A little colder maybe but no wind, no rain and a bit of sunshine.


Brrr...I've had a couple of those lately, combined with numpty drivers who should've gone to Specsavers. But at least I get to ride past Ullswater on my commute!🌞


----------



## Mike_P (11 Dec 2019)

Forgot to mention the other advantage of using the polluting thing Monday was my missing glove reappeared just when I did not need it. Back on the ebike today and the return was enlivened by discovering the cycle paths crossing of the A61 had a complete set of dead traffic lights
Eventually spied almost sufficiently wide a gap and made a successful crossing only then to encounter dog walkers and discover the bell had gone mute. Looks like something to add to the shopping this evening.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Dec 2019)

I got gritted on the way home this evening.


----------



## confusedcyclist (12 Dec 2019)

Very slippy on paths this AM when walking the dog, I bottled cycling and got the bus, which seemed extra cold and drafty today. It's the first time I've felt too cold outdoors this year. Despite already wearing 4 layers, I think it's time serious thermal base layers came out of storage. I've also noticed my polyester jumpers just aren't up to the job. Looks like I need to invest in some decent lambs wool crew necks. It's now getting too cold for sedentary behaviour.


----------



## HarryTheDog (12 Dec 2019)

Ride in had a bit of a tailwind and the good news is the wind is going to shift so may get a bit of a tailwind on the way home .
Through Barking it stunk like a sewer, defo wasn’t gas, never smelt that there before so I wonder what it was.
2 guys tried racing me up canning town flyover, beat the pair of them but they did not give up, 1 went through red lights and overtook me whilst I was sat at them, the other went via the shared use path circumventing the lights. However its 2 lanes after the lights and we wanted to turn right , the red light jumper could now not turn right as he was in the wrong lane and swamped by cars, the guy on the path had to wait at a ped crossing, I was in the fast lane behind a car and made the right turn, beat them to the next lights. When I went off from the lights, a guy I know who is very fast ( does 20 min 10 mile TT’s) came past and I jumped on his tail and drafted hm for the next 1.5 miles ( we did chat as well) The 2 pursuers were toast. I then could not hold onto him, 25 versus 35mm tyres and my 20+ years meant I was also beat. All good natured fun though and passes the time of day.


----------



## simongt (12 Dec 2019)

Davywalnuts said:


> Then it changed to 'damn chav's, their going to get killed and give us all a bad name' and then tutted..


You must be getting old - !  When I see such antics, I now tend to think 'We were all young & irresponsible once - !'
Maybe there's also a certain amount of envy as we didn't have the kit that youngsters have now - !


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Dec 2019)

Stupidly close slow overtake - punishment for not being on the pavement. I will report this later.


----------



## straas (12 Dec 2019)

Totally grim out there at the moment, puddles galore, rain and wind.

Extra fun are the hooded pedestrians crossing roads without looking, and rubbish wet brakes.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Dec 2019)

Heavy rain & strong winds on the way in this afternoon and a first test for my new Gore jacket which passed with flying colours. Just need a decent pair of overtrousers now.


----------



## HLaB (12 Dec 2019)

Thankfully no commute today, it was our office Christmas Party so I took today off. It had been a right changeable period in the last month, minus temps one day +10deg the next; changing winds; wet then dry, then wet, etc. Monday for instance was s dry 19.2mph near freewheel down the busway, Tuesday was a 15.1mph crawl with more effort and the night turned wet again. Yesterday was crisp and clear and icy and today (thankfully I am not out there) is miserably wet again


----------



## ianrauk (12 Dec 2019)

Looking out of the office window, it's looking absolutely dreadful and grim out there. Another not so nice commute home this evening.

Haven't totted up the rain scores recently but I can tell you that this year is the rainiest since I started looking.


----------



## hennbell (12 Dec 2019)

last couple days it has been a cool -20 C, So I put the bicycle away. Today a balmy -17 C so back on the bicycle. Big difference is that there is very little wind today so the wind chill factor is removed.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Dec 2019)

Left slightly early today (15:00), so no traffic queuing out of the grounds & down Bar Lane
A rather wet ride home, via the Barbers
Dawn's good, she lets me take the bike inside


----------



## skudupnorth (12 Dec 2019)

Moist.... that’s all folks 😆😆😆😆


----------



## GetFatty (13 Dec 2019)

Cold, dark, very wet, headwind. 13 miles.


----------



## HarryTheDog (13 Dec 2019)

Wet and a nasty headwind ride in. 
The headwind had me in the doldrums and my mind was whining like a spoilt child barely making 15mph. Then Mr Ultra fast TT’er went past. I switched to “catch that Pidgeon” mode AKA Dick Dastardly and went after him.
I had to make a 500 watt effort to get onto his rear wheel. I was pushing over 200 Watts just to stay there and he was at around 20mph everywhere, he must have been doing avg 300watts.
I actually led Up Canning Town flyover, I hit 930 watts on the sprint from the lights , 450 avg for the climb and he still sailed past me at the top, Yesterday I lasted 1.5 miles with him, today 4.5. I only lasted as I was continually saved by red traffic lights giving me a breather. We chatted at the lights but every time they went green it was back to it with a vengeance, my lungs gave out before my legs ( being a smoker for nearly 30 years probably to blame, gave up 7 years ago but the damage is done) so I eventually let him go. 
Hoping for the same wind on the way home!


----------



## Heigue'r (13 Dec 2019)

He is very quick @HarryTheDog ,Im happy to take a tow some evenings from him but other evenings I'm very happy to let him go😤😱🥵


----------



## HarryTheDog (13 Dec 2019)

@Heigue'r , he just goes fast all of the time,everywhere, suprisingly he does not appear that high on Strava leaderboards as he never makes a individual big effort. Also Mr Ultra Competitive Cyclist I have mentioned before has a similair style in that he just sits and knocks the power out, apart from that hes not on Strava and does not stop for any lights and is a bit high on the danger to himself side. Mr fast TT'r rides like a gent.


----------



## Mike_P (13 Dec 2019)

After double chicken again yesterday and working at home this morning's commute was strange, motorists not making any attempt to overtake in those places you wish they would not but normally do. Strava oddity for the return, no segments despite being exactly the same route with segments used virtually very commute.


----------



## GetFatty (14 Dec 2019)

GetFatty said:


> Cold, dark, very wet, headwind. 13 miles.


Naturally according to the laws of physics I had a headwind on the way home too. At least it was dry


----------



## roubaixtuesday (16 Dec 2019)

Back on the bike this morning after a month off; a week on a business trip followed by a nasty virus which left me prostrate then knackered and phlegm ridden for three weeks. 

I think that's my longest period without riding for a decade!

The 10 dark cold miles this morning felt like wading through treacle with a severe hangover. But still good to be back.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Dec 2019)

I woke up to the rain beating against the windows this morning. Luckily the rain stopped by the time I left for work.
Plenty of standing water on the roads still made for a wet and mucky commute.
I left a little bit earlier then usual today and it really makes a change when it comes to lack of school run traffic.


----------



## HarryTheDog (16 Dec 2019)

It felt quite warm this morning so just the 2 layers.
Ok ride in nowt to report on that.
However when entering the garages at work a guy jumped off a kerb and pinch flatted his rear wheel and continued on his rim. I pointed it out to him and instead of jumping off to check it he carried on to the racks and chucked his bike in a rack and strode off. I wondered if he had been too embarrassed to check the damage or just a bit thick.


----------



## MrGrumpy (16 Dec 2019)

Swerved the bike this morning, not been on it much last three weeks due to personal stuff at home, however got the start of a chesty cough thing which is never good news !


----------



## Mike_P (16 Dec 2019)

Today's commute by bike did not occur, foolishly had left the battery on the ebike over the weekend and one flat battery this morning
Got home this evening to find it had recovered to one green bar of its two but decided to play safe and put it on charge


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Dec 2019)

We both went by bike this morning

Wife had had to go out early this AM, to see a client, but came home & got changed
She then left the same time as me, but we went different ways, from the gate

On my return home (22:30) there was a slight glistening on the last couple of side-streets home, so maybe a frost in the morning?


----------



## MrGrumpy (17 Dec 2019)

Chesty lurgy stuff going on so no bike for me till this shows signs of clearing.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Dec 2019)

Foggy commute this morning so lights on but otherwise ok


----------



## Arjimlad (17 Dec 2019)

Passed 3,500 miles this year on today's ride to work. 

It was misty & drizzly but at least my presence on the road provided some sport for a speeding BMW driver. 

A&S Police have given up informing cyclists of the outcomes of their reports of close passes/dangerous driving. Presumably unless or until there's an inquest or serious injury.


----------



## Mike_P (17 Dec 2019)

Reports of black ice this morning so no bike again


----------



## Jenkins (17 Dec 2019)

Gloves, cap & buff in the dryer again - pi55ing it down first thing. Glad I invested in good waterproof jacket, trousers & boots.


----------



## si_c (17 Dec 2019)

Riding through a residential cut through to the main road today, black ice.

RIP rear derailleur, mech hanger and trousers.


----------



## C R (17 Dec 2019)

si_c said:


> Riding through a residential cut through to the main road today, black ice.
> 
> RIP rear derailleur, mech hanger and trousers.


Ouch, hopefully not much damage to you.


----------



## Twizit (17 Dec 2019)

Just been to check how the drying of my cycle kit is going in time for the commute home. That I stood there for 15 minutes with a hair dryer going full blast to help the drying process along speaks to how wet it was this morning commuting into Londinium


----------



## si_c (17 Dec 2019)

C R said:


> Ouch, hopefully not much damage to you.


Nah, just a skinned knee, I was half way round a 90° right hander at about 5mph. More worried about what Mrs C will say/do/damage when I inform her that I've ruined yet another pair of work pants - I'm up to four this year already. But then I think she only knows about two of them so far


----------



## Arjimlad (18 Dec 2019)

A text of wifely concern this morning (very rare) after she noted that the pavements were icy. 

I just took it steady on corners, noticed very little ice & got in fine. 

Still, it's nice to know she cares.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Dec 2019)

At last. commute with no rain.
Since MyCyclingLogs went down I haven't added up the amount of rainy commutes this year, but I can tell you it is way above any previous years and I still have a good few days left commuting. The weather outlook for the rest of this week is not looking good. 
I can honestly say this is the wettest year I have ever experienced cycle commuting.

Anyway, on this mornings commute I came across another cyclist/motor vehicle coming together. Another cyclist had already stopped and was trying to stop the two parties coming to blows. I think I turned up at the right time and managed to calm the situation down. The witness said it was 50/50. The cyclist overtook him and veered right without checking, at the same time the van driver veered left and they came together knocking him flying.
The cyclist was pretty shaken up but not badly hurt fortunately. His bike was fine too. So there wasn't much to be gained from them arguing and blaming each other. Just one to put down to experience for them both to be a little bit more careful in future.


----------



## si_c (18 Dec 2019)

Took the MTB in today as the ground was wet and potentially icy and it has big fat cushions with endless grip. No ice. No incidents. Hard work though.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Dec 2019)

Another gloomy commute today


----------



## Randombiker9 (18 Dec 2019)

Lol a driver closed passed and started to say you should be on the pavement and the started to say cu but then suddenly paused and went quiet and off. Guess he noticed my camera lol


----------



## C R (18 Dec 2019)

First commute using the new pedestrian/cycle bridge over the southern link road this morning. Nice being able to avoid the rat run road, but the access ramp to the path below is not finished yet, so I add about a mile to my commute going this way. Foggy and cold, but dry.

This evening, on the other hand, must have been the wettest commute ever.


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Dec 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> Lol a driver closed passed and started to say you should be on the pavement and the started to say cu but then suddenly paused and went quiet and off. Guess he noticed my camera lol



Report him - actions should have consequences !


----------



## Mike_P (19 Dec 2019)

Ebike was plainly not happy with me for letting the battery run flat and then not using it until today as it immediately threw it's chain off the chain wheel. Also had the annoying non active display, think it must be a damp issue, but at least the motor kicks in when appropriate.


----------



## Mike_P (19 Dec 2019)

Display woke up for the return commute but as well as the vertical rain it was pitch black to the extent I had difficulty seeing the ebikes control buttons, now is that the more power or less power one I thought at the foot of the main climb, flip got that wrong as power assist when to off rather than the hoped for maximum


----------



## Randombiker9 (19 Dec 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Report him - actions should have consequences !


Sometimes I like to give drivers a chance everyone makes mistakes sometimes at least it’s never gotten physical luckily. I don’t really see the point of reporting when it’s just a close call. Even though I known you shouldn’t make someone feel unsafe ( Although recently I read an article about an cyclist near town getting hit with a hammer) another thing is I’m also going on holiday soon. The last thing I want to do is deal with police.
(If things ever got threatening or physical etc...then I would report)

That day I also had a close call with a bus and I don’t like reporting buses unless I had too because i would feel guilty if I made the bus driver loose his job
And come on it’s nearly Christmas. If I’d report him the police might question on him on Christmas and no one wants that. 
I’ll let them off because it’s Nearly Christmas and I don’t want to ruin their Christmas as that would be unfair for his family if he has one lol 😂


----------



## Jenkins (20 Dec 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Gloves, cap & buff in the dryer again - pi55ing it down first thing. Glad I invested in good waterproof jacket, trousers & boots.


This, yet again!

Only five more shifts to go but the recent weather, while not as bad as in other areas of the country, has severely tested my resolve to go the whole year without using the car for the commute..


----------



## HarryTheDog (20 Dec 2019)

A wet commute in, loads of standing water everywhere. A couple of places water over the BB and both feet got well and truly soaked. at the end of my commute I got chatting to a middle aged lady cyclist wearing waterproof trousers and wellies . I congratulated her on her choice of attire. She informed me that the manufacturers of the trousers should be done under the trades description act as they were defo not waterproof . I thought I was doing well being now in my 15th year of commuting,( but several accidents) she had been at it for 20 years no accidents! I must be doing something wrong.
Kit now strewn around my office drying from 2 coat stands positioned under the air con units.


----------



## Mike_P (20 Dec 2019)

Surprisingly dry commutes today so sympathies with Jenkins and HarryTheDog and everyone else getting rained on.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Dec 2019)

HarryTheDog said:


> I thought I was doing well being now in my 15th year of commuting,( but several accidents) she had been at it for 20 years no accidents! I must be doing something wrong.


The best part of 30 years here,

Never had a RTC, with a moving vehicle, only one with (as it turned out) an abandoned.. .'No Registered Keeper' car (crime 'pool car'?)
Was dazzled by oncoming traffic, 1997 so lights weren't what they are now, saw it too late
Hit rear, went through glass
Had to walk home

Of course, I've had the odd '_off'_, due to ice, or diesel (but not for about 4 years)


There!!!, that's me having '_poked Fate, with a big-stick_' now
(& I'm riding to work soon too!!)


----------



## Randombiker9 (21 Dec 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> The best part of 30 years here,
> 
> Never had a RTC, with a moving vehicle, only one iwith (as it turned out) an abandoned.. .'No Registered Keeper' car (crime 'pool car'?)
> Was dazzled by oncoming traffic, 1997 so lights weren't what they are now, saw it too late
> ...


Lol I’ve only been riding for 2 years and got hit back in 1st of June due to car reversing into me. Luckily I was fine. Just after a car park. I stupidly forgot to ask for details that day so he got away as my bike camera was dead and also I had to pay for the damage to my bike luckily it only closted £15 but if it was more well dumb driver 👅
Since then I’ve had no accidents apart from close calls.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Dec 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> There!!!, that's me having '_poked Fate, with a big-stick_' now
> (& I'm riding to work soon too!!)



Ha!!

I was just leaving the grounds, & on the roundabout on Bar Lane, to head towards Aberford Road
When a car, left Ouchthorpe Lane, & was basically aiming for my side, & was well over the white line before stopping

All I got for my yelling (as she had a window partially down) was 'two fingers'.... Witch!!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (23 Dec 2019)

Two of my commutes home from work were the polar opposite ** of yours in the UK. On the Wednesday ride home, the temperature reached about 41°C, and on Friday (the last commute for the year) it reached 44.5°C.  That kind of heat just drains you of energy.

** ( see what I did there ?  )


----------



## ianrauk (23 Dec 2019)

I thought the traffic would be a bit lighter for this mornings commute. No such luck. The SE London wastelands were still chokka with metal boxes going nowhere.
Saving grace was that it's not raining and was a lovely morning for a bike ride.


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Dec 2019)

Out of bed, dressed & straight on the bike for an extended ride in today, I managed 24 miles up the road from Iron Acton to Tortworth, down round Damery then back down the A38 to Alveston where I diverted to Tockington & Lower Almondsbury. 

Just before setting out, I was surprised by an out-of-control Doberman dog which burst from the hedge opposite my home. It was chasing a fox and ran across various private gardens before coming back to my garden. There appeared to be nobody in the vicinity in charge of the dog who I could speak to. Getting confronted by such a dog in the dark early hours in my own garden was interesting !


----------



## Deafie (24 Dec 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Saving grace was that it's not raining and was a lovely morning for a bike ride.


I feel sorry for people who don't ride to work in the morning


----------



## confusedcyclist (24 Dec 2019)

Deafie said:


> I feel sorry for people who don't ride to work in the morning


Full of cold and lots of drizzle, so I drove today, which is rare for me! I do appreciate the sympathy! But the roads were deserted at 7am so it was a rare pleasure to be driving today.  Only stopping for the occasional red light and a sausage and egg mcmuffin and black coffee. Oh how the other half live!


----------



## Threevok (24 Dec 2019)

Nobber in a Volvo this morning

I saw him in my mirror. He indicated, overtook me wide, then decided to cut back in early.

He had been better close passing me


----------



## tobykenobi (24 Dec 2019)

Since starting commuting this year at the end of March, when I ride home today I will have done almost exactly 5,000 km this year (over 3,100 miles). Hope to do more (both commuting and leisure) next year!


----------



## ianrauk (24 Dec 2019)

Deafie said:


> I feel sorry for people who don't ride to work in the morning


Indeed


----------



## cyberknight (24 Dec 2019)

confusedcyclist said:


> Full of cold and lots of drizzle, so I drove today, which is rare for me! I do appreciate the sympathy! But the roads were deserted at 7am so it was a rare pleasure to be driving today.  Only stopping for the occasional red light and a sausage and egg mcmuffin and black coffee. Oh how the other half live!


dont beat yourself up about it i have ridden many a time full of cold and it just prolongs it and you feel awful anyway , rest up and get back on it soon


----------



## vickster (24 Dec 2019)

Deafie said:


> I feel sorry for people who don't ride to work in the morning


I’m working at home. Not worth bringing the bike upstairs to cross the landing from bedroom to study


----------



## ExpatTyke (24 Dec 2019)

Deafie said:


> I feel sorry for people who don't ride to work in the morning



Absolutely. My wife's unable to drive at the moment so I'm taking her into work one or two days a week, then driving on to my workplace. Far more unpleasant and stressful than my cycle commute, even when it's raining.


----------



## C R (24 Dec 2019)

vickster said:


> I’m working at home. Not worth bringing the bike upstairs to cross the landing from bedroom to study


When I work from home I tend to go out for a 10 to 15 mile lunchtime circuit, which is more than my regular commute, and sets me in a good mood for my afternoon Skypes. Not sure it counts as commuting, though.


----------



## vickster (24 Dec 2019)

C R said:


> When I work from home I tend to go out for a 10 to 15 mile lunchtime circuit, which is more than my regular commute, and sets me in a good mood for my afternoon Skypes. Not sure it counts as commuting, though.


I try to do similar if I can, weather, workload and no calls permitting. I usually only have time for 8-10 though as I have 45 mins in reality. 
I’m finishing at lunchtime so will ride later if it doesn’t rain


----------



## Deafie (25 Dec 2019)

confusedcyclist said:


> Full of cold and lots of drizzle, so I drove today, which is rare for me! I do appreciate the sympathy! But the roads were deserted at 7am so it was a rare pleasure to be driving today.  Only stopping for the occasional red light and a sausage and egg mcmuffin and black coffee. Oh how the other half live!


There is that too. Joy is where you find it!


----------



## biggs682 (27 Dec 2019)

A very quiet commute this morning


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Dec 2019)

biggs682 said:


> A very quiet commute this morning



Conversely, mine was comparatively (to when I'm normally out at that time) busy
I saw 3 moving vehicles in 5 miles, & one was an Ambulance!!

Mindst you, it was at 04:40


----------



## Jenkins (27 Dec 2019)

biggs682 said:


> A very quiet commute this morning


And here as well. Despite Felixstowe Port reopening after a 60 hour Christmas shutdown, I think most people had taken the extra day off to make it a five day break. Mind you, the seafront was busy in the afternoon with people out for a walk along the prom even with the dull conditions.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Dec 2019)

Drove to work today 

Still, it's the first time this month


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Dec 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Drove to work today
> 
> Still, it's the first time this month


Due to that & being quicker to get changed (plus a lighter afternoon) I managed to snap a picture of a recently developed sunken manhole cover
This stretch of road was closed for 3 weeks in October, whilst drains were laid/'cut in' for the (work in progress) housing estate

The presumption is, that it's due to everything around there settling, or not being compacted correctly, as it was rebuilt

Thankfully, it's too far out for a cyciist, but a motorbiker may hit it, or a driver veer off-line to avoid it, & if a cyclists alongside too......

Reported via 'Fill That Hole'





Located approximately in the blue circle, but the photo no long holds true, the view's entirely changed


----------



## confusedcyclist (30 Dec 2019)

Perfect day for a cycle commute, sunny, mild and dry. It was also the first sunrise out on the bike in a while on account of leaving 1.5hrs later than usual, I'll have to wait another month and a bit before I get that again, still it felt great and spring is mostly certainly on it's way back to us. It was forecast to be breezy, but headwinds don't register when you ride electric, 100% solar powered of course  

Loved every minute of it. Even the one numpty in a chelsea tractor who couldn't be bothered to look around their massive A-pillar couldn't upset me, the massive A-pillock. But that didn't stop me making a point of stopping at the junction and feigning ridicule to make them think about what a bad egg they were. Of course, I wouldn't expect any better from a moron driving something as impractical as that in a metropolis, but we can't let him think that can we.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Dec 2019)

Bit chilly on today's commute. Bit of frost and mist here and there too, but soon cleared up to leave a quite nice sunny blue sky commute.
The whole of SE London seem to still be holidaying so I had nice and clear roads.


----------



## Threevok (30 Dec 2019)

Very foggy ride in today

Although, that strange orange ball in the sky seems to be dispersing it


----------



## Mike_P (30 Dec 2019)

Chilly ride in, and a strong (i.e. ebike on max turbo assist) head wind for the return.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Dec 2019)

Working a 'late-turn' today. so will be heading home about 22:30
Might even go to bed early & try to sleep through all the daft fireworks, or put headphones on, & listen to some music?

Same shift tomorrow too


----------



## Mike_P (31 Dec 2019)

Zero this morning, hopped home at lunchtime due to office early closing and it's only 2.5 above Comedy from Strava which defaulted to Standup Paddling


----------



## Jenkins (31 Dec 2019)

Just one more ride home and I'll have completed the whole year without using the car on the commute.


----------



## Spartak (1 Jan 2020)

I've just checked my yearly commute details...

My commute is a 20km each way ride across Bristol although sometimes I do use the train part of the way home.

I work long shifts ( 12 hours ) and my aim was to cycle more than drive.

So out of the 125 days / nights I worked I managed to cycle on 70 occasions ... 👍


----------



## GetFatty (2 Jan 2020)

Well that was a fantastic commute to work. 5.30, empty roads, dry, not too cold.


----------



## Arjimlad (2 Jan 2020)

A lot of rain over the Christmas break has left a lot of work for the Council !


----------



## simon the viking (2 Jan 2020)

First commute of the year today... and weathers looking good for next few days, hopefully will get a few in before the weather changes.

November and December were washouts....


----------



## Jenkins (3 Jan 2020)

Well, that didn't take long. First wet commute of the year!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (5 Jan 2020)

Smoky and a bit rainy this morning, for my first commute of the year. Due to the rain, and a backpack filled with work clothes and other things, I barely noticed the benefit of my new road bike wheels. The new wheels are 1.1kg lighter than the old! I expected them to be lighter, but not by that much, so I was pretty happy with that. I'll probably notice it more this afternoon, when I ride home without the backpack.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (6 Jan 2020)

I could taste the smoke settling on my tongue as I rode home today, and the haze keeps getting thicker. There's no rain forecast until about Friday, and the smoke haze will probably get thicker.  The air quality index where I live is roughly 250 at the moment, rivalling some larger cities overseas (e.g. Delhi, India). Looking outside the house is like looking into a thick mist, except it's all bushfire smoke.

On the plus side: my new road bike wheels are bloody awesome!  I could feel how much lighter the bike was (about 1.25kg), and it definitely makes a difference when riding up the many hills on my commutes to and from work.


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Jan 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Well, that didn't take long. First wet commute of the year!



Has @ianrauk published 2019's rainy commute stats yet? I want the unexpurgated truth.


----------



## rivers (6 Jan 2020)

First day back at work after 2.5 weeks off. And it started off with the key to the shed snapping in the lock. It was a brand new lock because the same thing happened to the old lock on Saturday. Only this time I couldn't get the broken key out. Luckily (?) my nice summer bike is hung on the wall like artwork, so was able to ride that in today. Also luckily, all of my lights were inside the house and not on my winter bike in the shed. Too bad it's going to rain later.


----------



## Mike_P (6 Jan 2020)

Another half day in office, half day work at home. Despite Saturdays fettling with adding a washer behind the TSDZ2 motors main fixing nut it still creaks at times so a complete dissembly and reassembly looks necessary Replacement Halfords Backpack Indicator actually seems to work and was quite useful on the ride in for a right turn amiss a sea of potholesPretty windy just now on the return but at least missed the yet to arrive predicted rain


----------



## Sixmile (6 Jan 2020)

First day back in almost 2 weeks. Due to a flat on the fat bike and the Alfine hub no longer engaging on my >1yo Boardman, I was on the road bike today. I did drive 12 of the 14 miles though as I was running late and the wind was howling. I knew though that there would be no spaces left in our work car park by the time I would arrive so I battled against time, wind and the urge to just drive the whole way to ride those last few miles. 

I am now up to 9 miles for the year.


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Jan 2020)

Only the 2nd commute of the year, and harder than it should have been. Looks like the ride home will be wet, so the first of what may be many of them in 2020 if the long range forecast is correct


----------



## confusedcyclist (6 Jan 2020)

Sixmile said:


> I am now up to 9 miles for the year.



Christ, I've cycled more in a hour than you have all year.


----------



## skudupnorth (6 Jan 2020)

Lovely ride home tonight and an impressive menacing sky as I got to the guided busway


----------



## Moodyman (6 Jan 2020)

13c forecast tomorrow. That's April temperature! Not complaining like, but its playing havoc with my wardrobe routine.


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Jan 2020)

Into Bristol this morning and through Eastville Park. Spotted the usual resident heron, but it was a real treat to see the Kingfisher too.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Jan 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Has @ianrauk published 2019's rainy commute stats yet? I want the unexpurgated truth.


I think he's still going round the M25 on some mad quest, but I'd like to know the final total as well.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jan 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I think he's still going round the M25 on some mad quest, but I'd like to know the final total as well.


Back from the mad M25 quest.
Since mycyclinglog went tits up I lost some interest in tagging, of which MCL was great for. I'll check tomorrow and post the state up. I do know however 2019 was the wettest commute year since I can remember


----------



## Shut Up Legs (7 Jan 2020)

I got 3 punctured tubes yesterday and today just on the rear wheel, and couldn't work out why. I eventually gave up on diagnosing the problem myself, and visited a bike shop near work during my lunch break just now.

I just found out 2 interesting things about my new road bike wheels:

The mechanic told me that the punctures were caused by the rim tape (supplied with the wheel, and of the non-adhesive type) not completely covering one of the spoke holes. This was because the wheels are 24/18 (rear/front) spoke Bontrager wheels, and the rear spoke holes are all offset to one side of the wheel. This means that even if I tried to make the rim tape cover all the spoke holes, it might slide back to the centre position eventually anyway. So the mechanic installed new rim tape.
He also mentioned that my cassette was wobbling (I'm kicking myself for not noticing this). This was because the cassette is a 10 speed and the wheel was built for 11 speed. So he put a wider spacer between the cassette and wheel. I was wondering why my gears were rattling a bit yesterday and today, and now I know why.
Oh well: we live and learn.


----------



## Sixmile (7 Jan 2020)

I've broke double figures for the year, now up to 12 miles for 2020. 

Instead of totally backing out today and yesterday, I've driven 12 miles towards work and cycled the last 1.7 miles. Not heroic mileage but it all counts as cycle commutes on my fancy smancy spreadsheet.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jan 2020)

OK
Back on the commute this morning for the first time in a week.
And the legs sure did feel it after Sunday and yesterdays mad quest of 202 miles ride around the outside of the M25





No rain..
But I have just totted up 2019's rainy stats.
2018 53 Rainy commutes
2019 60 Rainy commutes
2020 0 Rainy commutes


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Jan 2020)

I am sorry that I shouted a word rhyming with Anchor at this Mini driver this morning, however, passing me with less than a metre when there's nothing oncoming, and I'm avoiding a drain cover is somewhat irritating to say the least.


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Jan 2020)

ianrauk said:


> OK
> Back on the commute this morning for the first time in a week.
> And the legs sure did feel it after Sunday and yesterdays mad quest of 202 miles ride around the outside of the M25
> View attachment 499472
> ...


Nice work on that M25 jobby ! Happy New Year


----------



## Twizit (7 Jan 2020)

ianrauk said:


> OK
> Back on the commute this morning for the first time in a week.
> And the legs sure did feel it after Sunday and yesterdays mad quest of 202 miles ride around the outside of the M25
> View attachment 499472



Great effort! Any chance you could share the exact route? It was on my bucket list for 2019 but events conspired against me doing it. Had a few friends who did and am not sure they picked the most scenic / pleasant / safe route, especially around the north side of London, so keen to pick up on any better route tips. South / West side of London is more familiar and less of an issue. Cheers


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jan 2020)

Arjimlad said:


> I am sorry that I shouted a word rhyming with Anchor at this Mini driver this morning, however, passing me with less than a metre when there's nothing oncoming, and I'm avoiding a drain cover is somewhat irritating to say the least.
> View attachment 499475



Some drivers are just frikkin hopeless.
Could have quite easily turned into a nasty situation.
W anchor is nothing less then deserved.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jan 2020)

Twizit said:


> Great effort! Any chance you could share the exact route? It was on my bucket list for 2019 but events conspired against me doing it. Had a few friends who did and am not sure they picked the most scenic / pleasant / safe route, especially around the north side of London, so keen to pick up on any better route tips. South / West side of London is more familiar and less of an issue. Cheers



Here you go
*South*
*North*

On reflection I would have done the trip differently.
I would have done it over a weekend, rather then a Sunday and Monday. Yesterdays riding through the northern part of the trip was plagued at times with horrendous traffic at times with too many close passes to count.
I would have also reversed the route. The north side of the journey was far bumpier then the south with the only hill of note being Ranmore Common. The north was just seemed to be a continual up and down with not much respite.

South Profile





North Profile


----------



## Jenkins (7 Jan 2020)

Coming home this afternoon along Gulpher Road I passed a couple out for a walk with what I presume was thier pet - she had a Macaw perched on and tethered to her left arm!


----------



## Twizit (8 Jan 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Here you go
> *South*
> *North*
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, really appreciate that - and my goodness that North route is a lot lumpier than I would have expected!


----------



## Sixmile (8 Jan 2020)

First full commute of the year which in turn doubles my 2020 mileage! Going well so far though, 3 work days & 3 commutes.


----------



## skudupnorth (8 Jan 2020)

I rode to work and was greeted by this wonderful surprise from one of the teachers I work with..... they know me so well !


----------



## icowden (8 Jan 2020)

Reported a moron to the Police today. Turned out of Upper Ground on to the segregated cycle path on Blackfriars to be greeted by a red car pulling out of Blackfriars one, onto the cycle lane and driving at me (very aggressively), as he was too lazy to go onto the road and back off. Didn't have my camera running, so I don't have high hopes, but then again there is good CCTV on Blackfriars - just depends whether the Met are interested in having a word with him or not.


----------



## vickster (8 Jan 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Coming home this afternoon along Gulpher Road I passed a couple out for a walk with what I presume was thier pet - she had a Macaw perched on and tethered to her left arm!


Aaaaaaaarh me hearties...shiver me timbers


----------



## Mike_P (8 Jan 2020)

Dreadful commute this morning, the ebike motor suddenly stopped straight at the foot of the steepest climb, so wheeled the bike up it. Hoped whatever was the fault may have cleared for the return but still dead, homeward run is less steep but even so I skipped the final climb and subsequent descent for a footpath that is relatively level. Lugging a dead motor and heavy battery about along with a packed rucksack from working at home yesterday and the same tomorrow not much fun. Bike now indoors and it looks like the evenings activity has now been arranged


----------



## Randombiker9 (8 Jan 2020)

Had a close call with a car and a bus the otherday

1st: car pulled out of its parking space Just before i was about to change lanes I didn’t signal as I didn’t need to yet but was in the centre of lane and then The car turned right. 2nd time bus pulled out right in front of me. Luckily it realised becuse the bus behind it honked at it lol 😂

as for today had a quick commute to dentist appointment. Quite a few close calls. Even a police car close passed me (it didn’t have sirens on) and I thought they would know better and then turned round back the way it came at the roundabout. Weird

My MacBook won’t let me
Upload anything because apperntly
My disk space is full
And it won’t let me
Move any pictures I don’t need
Into the trash either. Guess I need to pop into apple tommorow


----------



## Jenkins (8 Jan 2020)

Heading in this morning, approaching this junction and a driver comes straight out of the road to the right without stopping looking to park up where the white Fiat is in the link - which is roughly where I was! I just stood my ground and stared directly at the driver for about 15 seconds (roughly 3 times the amount of time she saved by not waiting) before a final slow shake of the head and cycled off.


----------



## Arjimlad (9 Jan 2020)

I bought a little USB charging bike horn thing on a whim in December, £8 on eBay. Makes various noises! 

Came in handy last night, the driver hadn't spotted me and took prompt evasive action.


View: https://youtu.be/us1jgqL7z0w


----------



## Sixmile (9 Jan 2020)

Shorter commute than yesterdays but longer than the two previous. My January and February commutes generally consist of the car for the first 5 miles then cycle the last 7.1, so this morning was the first of those type.

Year total: 4 work days & 4 cycle commutes.


----------



## RoadRider400 (9 Jan 2020)

Yesterdays commute home was a turning point. First time in months when I was able to leave work at 4pm and cycle home in good daylight. So much so that I took a little rural detour to got home for 4:30 and it was not pitch black. I know we are still mid winter but for me thats the first step on the road towards summer. Marvellous.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Jan 2020)

Beautiful full moon rising and Venus resplendent opposite on the way home tonight.


----------



## hennbell (10 Jan 2020)

So very cold here in Canada, odds are good that next week will be bicycle free. I will have to look into indoor cycling if this continues.


----------



## Mike_P (11 Jan 2020)

RoadRider400 said:


> Yesterdays commute home was a turning point. First time in months when I was able to leave work at 4pm and cycle home in good daylight.


On the other hand though it's got darker in the mornings, last couple of weeks I've had the definite need to put the lights on for my just after 8am commute.


----------



## RoadRider400 (11 Jan 2020)

Mike_P said:


> On the other hand though it's got darker in the mornings, last couple of weeks I've had the definite need to put the lights on for my just after 8am commute.



I prefer the ride home to be in light allowing a nice leisurely detour. The cycle into work doesnt bother me because its always direct from point A to point B.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jan 2020)

Really nice commute in to work this morning. Even the motorised traffic played nicely.

But... it's looking pretty horrific for the commute home this evening. I would say that headwind will be a little testing.


----------



## T675Rich (13 Jan 2020)

I'm back to cycling to work a couple of times after a very lazy holiday and I'm finding it quite hard but I'm sure I'll be back to the (low) level I was before. I generally do ok for people passing me too close on my commute but it seemed to be a bad morning. One far too close which made me wonder what the point was as the light a little way up was changing to red until I saw him speed through it after it had changed..

The one that really annoyed me was the minibus driver who overtook too close then pulled in quick and nearly took me off just to join a queue a few seconds faster to which I may have shouted something involving a swear word, I went past, they then did it again just before the next lights which were red. I got alongside them and they had wound their window down and shouted that they had kids on the bus, that ok then. I asked if they were a professional driver and if they knew how much space to give cyclists to which they said yes so I asked them to do it in future then.


----------



## HarryTheDog (13 Jan 2020)

First commute of the year today due to holiday over New Year and flu ever since! This commute also nearly never happened. Shake down of the bike on the weekend revealed seized rear wheel bearings, the wheel was depending on just the grease around the thru axle to revolve. Luckily I have spare wheels.
Then this morning the front tyre flat!!! it was solid last night, queue yet another wheel change, the tyre on this needed pumping up as been unused for over 6 months. I do a half drive half cycle at the moment, got to my parking spot pulled the bike out, front flat again!. Its tubeless so blew it up and gave it a shake to throw the sealant around. 
Luckily it sealed whatever was going on. Cycle in was great! felt brilliant. Hopefully I do not have a flat before gong home.


----------



## HarryTheDog (13 Jan 2020)

Tomorrows afternoon forecast looks crap for East London, 45mph winds and heavy rain . dont think I will be commuting tomorrow.


----------



## C R (13 Jan 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Really nice commute in to work this morning. Even the motorised traffic played nicely.
> 
> But... it's looking pretty horrific for the commute home this evening. I would say that headwind will be a little testing.
> View attachment 500347


Looks very similar to here, luckily I only have a 2.5 mile ride home, mostly in traffic free paths. Take care on your way home.


----------



## Mike_P (13 Jan 2020)

Skipped home at lunch before the gales hit. Due to dead ebike the road bike equipped with slime filled tubes got a trip on the commuter run for the first time. Deliberately avoided steep bits so a full mile further altogether than the normal 3.5 mile round commute.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 Jan 2020)

On a positive note, the ride home was an excellent opportunity to properly explore the performance envelope of my wet weather gear...


----------



## skudupnorth (13 Jan 2020)

Lovely ride this morning made even better when my work wife/ cake dealer left this beast at reception for me 😆😆 
Storm Brendan made me pay for it on the way home though, stay safe everyone, it’s twitchy out there


----------



## C R (13 Jan 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> On a positive note, the ride home was an excellent opportunity to properly explore the performance envelope of my wet weather gear...


Any good? My jacket held ok, but good loads of water down my neck due to the headwind. I got soaked in the 12 minutes it took me to get home.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 Jan 2020)

C R said:


> Any good? My jacket held ok, but good loads of water down my neck due to the headwind. I got soaked in the 12 minutes it took me to get home.



OK, here goes - full review - 40 minute journey:

Buff under helmet- ok , kept me warm and it stops rivers going direct into my eyes which I find can sting so much as to be dangerous, but wish I'd had my casquette to keep rain more off my glasses and minimise glare from oncoming cars. 

Showers Pass jacket - absolutely excellent, amazingly nearly totally dry underneath. 

Planet X crab claw gloves (with Gore liner gloves for extra warmth) - very good, kept dry and just about warm enough. 

Cheapo planet x bib tights- would like them a little warmer for winter really. Ok.

Seal skin waterproof socks: just about ok, kept worst out but proper over shoes needed for any longer ride in these conditions.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jan 2020)

C R said:


> Looks very similar to here, luckily I only have a 2.5 mile ride home, mostly in traffic free paths. Take care on your way home.


Cheers. It actually wasn't as bad as forecast. It was very windy and wet but manageable. Tomorrow is looking like more of the same.


----------



## hennbell (13 Jan 2020)

The cold weather continues, the Fahrenheit and Celsius have come together (-40) . Odds are bicycle free January continues.


----------



## C R (13 Jan 2020)

hennbell said:


> The cold weather continues, the Fahrenheit and Celsius have come together (-40) . Odds are bicycle free January continues.


Ouch! -40! -4 is enough to keep me off the bike.


----------



## C R (13 Jan 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Cheers. It actually wasn't as bad as forecast. It was very windy and wet but manageable. Tomorrow is looking like more of the same.


Forecast for here was 40mph at home time, Garmin said it was 20, bad enough when it was sideways, mind.


----------



## Mike_P (14 Jan 2020)

Blustery, showers then rain today, um do I really need to go into the office today, maybe not


----------



## confusedcyclist (14 Jan 2020)

I've got a staff social at lunch in the city centre, I refuse to pay exorbitant NCP parking charges on top of paying for my own lunch (NHS staffers don't get freebies) neither can I take the whole journey by bicycle, I'm expected back into the office promptly after lunch, so I'm mixing up my car and brompton today to dodge inner city parking. As I unfolded faithful brommie for the short ride from the car to the office, I saddled up and realised immediately that I haven't pumped the tyres in 3 months. Shameful, I'm usually fastidious about my maintenance, but this time I made the decision to go out on it last minute! 

I do have a CO2 canister with me, but sadly not one that will work with the Schrader valves.  Luckily brommie frames come with a hand pump which I got to try out for the first time here at the desk, although I've no idea how close to ideal pressure I go them, it'll have to do, because after all that pumping, there's no way I'm paying parking fees. 

Hand pump gets 3 out of 5 stars. It's functional, but the locking hinge is a little flimsy and awkward to use, catching on the spokes. I like that it's always there on the frame, though that's not any benefit to me because I always carry a backpack with all my bits in as I swap between various bikes a fair bit.


----------



## straas (14 Jan 2020)

Pretty windy last night!


----------



## Threevok (14 Jan 2020)

No wind or rain this morning. the return leg will not be so good though


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jan 2020)

Threevok said:


> No wind or rain this morning. the return leg will not be so good though




Indeed.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Jan 2020)

"Interesting" ride home this afternoon with the gusty wind. Touching just under 40mph on a very short downward slope without trying, having to brake more than usual on the approach to junctions to avoid being blown through them, a couple of moments where the front wheel got blown sideways and using parts of the cassette I didn't even know existed!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (15 Jan 2020)

I believe the air quality in Melbourne is about to dramatically improve!  This large and heavy band of rain followed me home, and hit the house 5 minutes after I walked inside.


----------



## MrGrumpy (15 Jan 2020)

Another cold coming on and moving down to the chest, so I`m dodging the bike again. Not been a good start to 2020.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (15 Jan 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I believe the air quality in Melbourne is about to dramatically improve!  This large and heavy band of rain followed me home, and hit the house 5 minutes after I walked inside.
> 
> View attachment 500548


The only problem with this rain is that it's headed for the fire areas in Victoria and NSW, where although it will no doubt help put out some fires, it's also expected to cause flash flooding, landslides, and wash ash into rivers which may cause mass fish deaths.


----------



## T675Rich (15 Jan 2020)

Bit late but it was the last commute I did but that bloody storm. Got caught in a massive hail storm, it was scary as well as painful, absolutely soaked.


----------



## steveindenmark (15 Jan 2020)

Well this morning was a complete wash and wind out. If Im not riding, you know its bad. I wouldnt have been able to stay on the bike for my 19km commute. I certainly would not have missed the debris all over the road. 
I have to get 20km in today. Hopefully I can manage it in the light this afternoon.


----------



## straas (15 Jan 2020)

Struggling a bit at the moment, combination of a bit of a cold, rubbish weather, and a baby who doesn't want to sleep.

Getting to the end of the day, I really can't be bothered changing into my gear and slogging home - the summer (or at least lighter evenings) can't come fast enough.


----------



## Maverick Goose (15 Jan 2020)

Deafie said:


> I feel sorry for people who don't ride to work in the morning


Me too


----------



## Jenkins (15 Jan 2020)

Wet again, but at least the wind has finally dropped.

Out of 20 commutes this year (10 each way) there's been two full wet ones, one with a light shower in the last couple of miles and two with occasional spots of rain.


----------



## Mike_P (15 Jan 2020)

My  at not having to go into the office yesterday did not last as a case of lower back pain developed One restless night later it seemed better so headed in on the road bike, definite twinge on the first climb of any note so decided to walk up the steep hill on the short route to work and it probably did not take any longer than cycling round the less steep route which I would otherwise have done.

Grabbed one of the adjustable height desks and worked standing, or at least trying to stay standing while in danger of nodding off. Decided best to take half a day off as this afternoon would have a been a real unproductive struggle. Headed home, the wind was noticeable if not severe and it, together with the passing traffic on the A59, promptly did a good job at waking me up. Again decided to walk a bit - the last uphill section is on a U shaped route and there is a direct footpath so again probably just as quick.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jan 2020)

Lat nights commute was actually horrific. It wasn't cold but persistent heavy rain and very strong winds made for a tough old commute ride home. Like a drowned rat I think this the expression, a bloody knackered one at that.

This mornings commute was pretty grotty too. Still raining but thankfully the wind had dropped. Just a lot of standing water anf flooded roads to contend with.

At least there's a break from the wet for this evenings commute as the sun is shining and it's looking like it will stay dry. However, tomorrow morning see's the return of more rain. Great.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Jan 2020)

And now, with just 15 minutes of the shift left, the sun has come out, there are light winds and it actually looks quite pleasant out there for about the first time this year!


----------



## T675Rich (16 Jan 2020)

Looks like Brendan has stopped my shifter gear indicator dealie from working as it was working today. I'm still really struggling but persistence in the key I guess.


----------



## straas (16 Jan 2020)

Quick chain clean and relube last night, flew in today 

*may have been the wind


----------



## Arjimlad (16 Jan 2020)

I have been away from the office on jury service, and only managed to cycle into Bristol city centre for that a couple of times in the last 10 days.

So it was a real pleasure to get back on the bike this morning & do ten miles in. The heavy rain which came on around 1pm has abated so I should have a chiefly dry ride home as well.


----------



## skudupnorth (16 Jan 2020)

Not looking forward to tonight’s commute, wind has got up a bit and there is no way it will be in my favour 😩😩😩


----------



## MrGrumpy (16 Jan 2020)

Still not much cycling for me, appt with the Doc for suspected Tonsillitis. Just gets better eh !

Yep confirmed and now on antibiotics


----------



## skudupnorth (16 Jan 2020)

Horrible ride topped off with rain ! Having a day off tomorrow


----------



## C R (17 Jan 2020)

A bit chilly this morning, but sunny, birds singing, no wind, why would anyone want to teleport?


----------



## straas (17 Jan 2020)

Brompton in today, rainy so I coupled it up with my poncho - god I'm cool.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jan 2020)

Hey-Ho

Had 2 days off, now back to it
Back on late-turns, through till Tuesday

Out of the past 6 weeks, 5 have been on afternoons


----------



## Maverick Goose (17 Jan 2020)

skudupnorth said:


> Horrible ride topped off with rain ! Having a day off tomorrow


A few patches of clearish sky in the Penrith area yesterday; lots of snow on the higher tops as well🌬. My first first ride to work for a while and it was nice to be out again...I even saw a Red Squirrel on the A592 near Stainton (happily alive🐿). Evil rain on the way back🌧 💦...my feet got the worst of it thanks to some humungous puddles. Halfway through winter now woohoo!


----------



## skudupnorth (17 Jan 2020)

Ended up riding seeing as everything had calmed down, glorious sunshine this afternoon with a splash of hailstone 😆


----------



## straas (17 Jan 2020)

Clear skies now in Manchester - might see if the brompton fancies a pub stop on the way home....


----------



## rivers (20 Jan 2020)

A lovely -5 on the way to work this morning. I opted for the main roads as I wasn't sure how the railway path would be. I should have chanced it on the path. Drivers were absolutely awful this morning. B2B it is tomorrow


----------



## HarryTheDog (20 Jan 2020)

I thought I had packed everything last night but on pulling the bike out of the car at Rainham I found I had left my shoes on the dam radiator at home.
Cycling on SPD pedals with ultra soft Salomon speedcross running shoes was interesting, my right heel kept hitting the chainstay on the right hand side every now and then. Couldn’t go mad as I was worried my feet would fly off the pedals. Managed the whole journey with no pedal/shoe interface incidents, just got to do it on the way home.


----------



## Mike_P (20 Jan 2020)

Due to the back issue and the availability of free parking for a couple of days near the office no use of the bike at the end of last week but back issue seemed a lot better late yesterday, i.e. I could get a pair of socks on without being in agony. Has made me wonder why we have not evolved to have multi jointed arms that extend to feet without bending, on the other hand (pun not intended) the cycling injuries would be emmense. Anyway all that rambling brings to a full commute circuit on the road bike today, complete with laptop on the return as its work at home in the morning and then suited into the office for an interview tomorrow afternoon, so again no bike. Applied for two jobs in the vane hope of getting one, if not then it's another interview at a future date with a possible P45 outcome


----------



## C R (20 Jan 2020)

Mike_P said:


> Due to the back issue and the availability of free parking for a couple of days near the office no use of the bike at the end of last week but back issue seemed a lot better late yesterday, i.e. I could get a pair of socks on without being in agony. Has made me wonder why we have not evolved to have multi jointed arms that extend to feet without bending, on the other hand (pun not intended) the cycling injuries would be emmense. Anyway all that rambling brings to a full commute circuit on the road bike today, complete with laptop on the return as its work at home in the morning and then suited into the office for an interview tomorrow afternoon, so again no bike. Applied for two jobs in the vane hope of getting one, if not then it's another interview at a future date with a possible P45 outcome


Best of luck for the interview.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jan 2020)

Mike_P said:


> Due to the back issue and the availability of free parking for a couple of days near the office no use of the bike at the end of last week but back issue seemed a lot better late yesterday, i.e. I could get a pair of socks on without being in agony. Has made me wonder why we have not evolved to have multi jointed arms that extend to feet without bending, on the other hand (pun not intended) the cycling injuries would be emmense. Anyway all that rambling brings to a full commute circuit on the road bike today, complete with laptop on the return as its work at home in the morning and then suited into the office for an interview tomorrow afternoon, so again no bike. Applied for two jobs in the vane hope of getting one, if not then it's another interview at a future date with a possible P45 outcome



As @C R said, all the best for tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Slartibartfast (21 Jan 2020)

Was overtaken by a yellow Velomobile this morning, which doesn't happen everyday.


----------



## Arjimlad (21 Jan 2020)

GPS read -5 by the time I got in, only did 4 miles. Should have worn ski gloves, as liner gloves inside Sealskins Highlanders weren't enough to prevent painful cold hands. Took an icy back road but it still had some silly drivers on it.


----------



## Sixmile (21 Jan 2020)

2nd morning in a row fat biking it into work. It's slower ride, better workout and an absolute ball ache to squeeze into the cleaners store at my work due to the width of the H bars.

A passat driver did a wide U turn on a main city road meaning he was coming towards me on the wrong side of the road in the bus lane. I seen it developing so had braked and went to maneuver around him. He had his window half down shouting 'you shouldn't be riding in this lane anyway' as he sat with his car in a bus lane pointing the opposite way to the direction of traffic. He looked like the kind of fella who actually just would not fully grasp or appreciate me actually pointing out the facts and wouldn't have made a titter of difference so i just rode on after just shouting a quick 'wise up'.


----------



## hennbell (21 Jan 2020)

Spectacular ride in to work, -5C with a tailwind. 
It is so warm out that the snow is getting moister than usual and we may soon be able to make a snow man. ☃


----------



## ExpatTyke (22 Jan 2020)

Used the main roads on the way in yesterday, rather than my usual route using lanes and cycle trails. Main road route was 3 miles shorter, but not enjoyable at all due to the volume of traffic.

I took my usual route home, there were a few patches of mist, until I turned onto the track along the river Brue; rode into a bank of fog that was the thickest I've ever ridden in. Very disorienting, but luckily it lifted at the far end of the track.


----------



## Starchivore (22 Jan 2020)

I had a few days on the bus last week due to various reasons- the first day was like luxury, sitting back with a book and music and relaxing. The next two were fantastic reminders of some of the reasons to cycle- buses cancelled and slow and stuck in traffic. Back on the bike yesterday, the fair weather bike, and it felt good


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jan 2020)

One of those weird weather days today. A fine mist was in the air making everything so bleedin' wet. It might as well have been raining. The temperature gauge was showing warmer temps then yesterday but due to the wetness it felt much colder.

The motor traffic in SE London is slowly coming to a complete standstill. I did 16 miles this morning and for most of those miles I seemed to be overtaking backed up traffic. Utter madness.


----------



## Sixmile (22 Jan 2020)

3rd consecutive fat bike commute this morning. I'm loving the current simplicity of just sticking on trackies and trainers and riding to work. 



ianrauk said:


> The motor traffic in SE London is slowly coming to a complete standstill. I did 16 miles this morning and for most of those miles I seemed to be overtaking backed up traffic. Utter madness.



Ah how i long for another major city gridlock, I haven't enjoyed the smugness of sailing past miles of traffic in quite a few months. I think I'm ready for it again now!


----------



## skudupnorth (22 Jan 2020)

Looks like it’s going to be a pea souper going home, be careful out there everyone. Donkeys are for added affect and no way related to any that might be driving with their eyes shut 😆😆


----------



## skudupnorth (22 Jan 2020)

Carrying on from my previous post, yes it was mad getting home with clowns in cars who apparently cannot see bright LED lights or have lost the skill to drive in anything but pure, bright summers day ! What was even more amazing were the large amount of motorists who had no lights on or just side lights 😳 
Thankfully the danger part was soon over and I rode the majority of my commute on the lovely NCN55 and guided busway





😁


----------



## skudupnorth (22 Jan 2020)

Let’s have a thought for the poor drivers trying to get into Manchester this and every morning along the M.61 😳 I bet many of them could find alternative ways to get to work but cannot be bothered


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Jan 2020)

Got up, brushed teeth, dressed & left house by 0710 to get 22.5 miles in before work this morning. Ventured out of South Gloucestershire into Gloucestershire proper !

It was great to be up & about. 

One close pass from a van, three ladies doing their eye makeup in slow-moving traffic and one persistent phone addict who continued fiddling with the phone as she pulled away from the traffic lights with no hands on the wheel. Clear footage of the latter was duly uploaded to the rozzers for re-education !


----------



## Sixmile (23 Jan 2020)

4th consecutive commute on the fat bike. I don't think I've ever ridden it as often, just my >1yo Alfine powered Boardman is off the road again for repairs but you know what they say.... Winter miles on the big heavy fat bike equals summer smiles on the wee light road bike!


----------



## biking_fox (23 Jan 2020)

Discovered at work that one of my (Brooks - 12yr old) saddle rails had snapped! Didn't feel that odd wasn't riding twisted, very surprised. (Went to move bike by lifting the saddle and it sagged!). Decided it was probably safe enough to ride home as it had got me that far. Came in today on the summer bike though, which doesn't like the mud so much.

Tomorrow? Should I stay on the summer bike? ride on the 1 rail? How long should a Brooks saddle last? I thought they were lifetime objects?


----------



## Shearwater Missile (23 Jan 2020)

biking_fox said:


> Discovered at work that one of my (Brooks - 12yr old) saddle rails had snapped! Didn't feel that odd wasn't riding twisted, very surprised. (Went to move bike by lifting the saddle and it sagged!). Decided it was probably safe enough to ride home as it had got me that far. Came in today on the summer bike though, which doesn't like the mud so much.
> 
> Tomorrow? Should I stay on the summer bike? ride on the 1 rail? How long should a Brooks saddle last? I thought they were lifetime objects?


Have you got a spare saddle to use ? What if the second rail snapped ? as that would be taking the strain. I would not rely on it.


----------



## C R (23 Jan 2020)

biking_fox said:


> Discovered at work that one of my (Brooks - 12yr old) saddle rails had snapped! Didn't feel that odd wasn't riding twisted, very surprised. (Went to move bike by lifting the saddle and it sagged!). Decided it was probably safe enough to ride home as it had got me that far. Came in today on the summer bike though, which doesn't like the mud so much.
> 
> Tomorrow? Should I stay on the summer bike? ride on the 1 rail? How long should a Brooks saddle last? I thought they were lifetime objects?


Can you not swap seats between the two bikes?


----------



## Mike_P (23 Jan 2020)

Depressing homeward commute, managed to avoid cars, potholes etc without really caring too much having found out that I had not got the "new" internal job I applied for, one that I had done for 13 years until it was foolishly scrapped 6 years ago Find out tomorrow about the other but think theres more chance of Simon Yates winning the Tour Down Under.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (24 Jan 2020)

My home/work commutes certainly melt off any holiday weight!  The weights for the last 4 Fridays (always measured on Friday afternoons) are:
- Fri 3: 86.5kg (at the end of 2 weeks holiday, with no cycling)
- Fri 10: 84.5
- Fri 17: 83.5
- Fri 24: 80.0


----------



## StickyPTFE (24 Jan 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> My home/work commutes certainly melt off any holiday weight!  The weights for the last 4 Fridays (always measured on Friday afternoons) are:
> - Fri 3: 86.5kg (at the end of 2 weeks holiday, with no cycling)
> - Fri 10: 84.5
> - Fri 17: 83.5
> - Fri 24: 80.0


Very impressive weight loss figures! Is 80kg your target weight?


----------



## biking_fox (24 Jan 2020)

Shearwater Missile said:


> Have you got a spare saddle to use ? What if the second rail snapped ? as that would be taking the strain. I would not rely on it.


Turns out I did have a spare saddle so have fitted that. Not the same though.


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 Jan 2020)

Mike_P said:


> Due to the back issue and the availability of free parking for a couple of days near the office no use of the bike at the end of last week but back issue seemed a lot better late yesterday, i.e. I could get a pair of socks on without being in agony. Has made me wonder why we have not evolved to have multi jointed arms that extend to feet without bending, on the other hand (pun not intended) the cycling injuries would be emmense. Anyway all that rambling brings to a full commute circuit on the road bike today, complete with laptop on the return as its work at home in the morning and then suited into the office for an interview tomorrow afternoon, so again no bike. Applied for two jobs in the vane hope of getting one, if not then it's another interview at a future date with a possible P45 outcome


All the very best with that! It's always better to leave in the way you want to.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (24 Jan 2020)

StickyPTFE said:


> Very impressive weight loss figures! Is 80kg your target weight?


No, probably about 76-78. I'm 190cm (or just under 6'3"), so I wouldn't want to go any lower. It definitely helps when cycling up mountains in the Pyrénées and Alps, though. The only reason it fell so fast is that I spent my 2 weeks annual leave not doing any cycling, although I still got some other exercise, but I was still relatively idle compared to what my work commute does: it's about 28.5km each way on average, with an average climbing of about 300m, as I live in a hilly area.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (24 Jan 2020)

biking_fox said:


> Turns out I did have a spare saddle so have fitted that. Not the same though.


I`d sooner use a spare saddle than use one with a broken rail until a replacement was sourced.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Jan 2020)

Decided to use the 29er and take in a couple of bridleways on the way to work. Won't be doing that again for a bit as parts have been badly torn up and rutted from tractor & truck movement for the local beet harvest. One of the "quiet lane" roads leading off one of these was also covered in a thick layer of mud - I'll see if it's been cleaned up on the way home.


----------



## Mike_P (24 Jan 2020)

Oh well, did not get the other job either but then I would have been in more shock if I had.
Anyway a bit more alert on the homeward commute and decided to see if a footpath was passable, it was  and knocked an awkward bit off the road bike route which otherwise involves a left turn onto the A59 at a busy location on it and then typically stuck in or carefully sneaking along the inside of a queue of traffic to take the first left to rejoin the A59 further on where it is noticeably less busy. Old route v new route:


----------



## ExpatTyke (26 Jan 2020)

Not a commute today, but another morning cleaning the commuting bikes.

One dry(ish) day this week, followed by three days of the wet and muddy roads that have been ongoing all through this winter.


----------



## Randombiker9 (26 Jan 2020)

was good today apart from a driver telling me I should be on the cycle path. (Why do drivers say that?)


----------



## vickster (26 Jan 2020)

Randombiker9 said:


> was good today apart from a driver telling me I should be on the cycle path. (Why do drivers say that?)


Because they're impatient and ignorant. Just ignore them


----------



## GetFatty (27 Jan 2020)

I managed to cycle to work last Weds but since then gout has kept me off the bike. Had to get a train today but hopefully I'm going to rest it up for most of this week.


----------



## Twilkes (27 Jan 2020)

If you shout at enough badly driven cars over a decade of commuting, eventually one of them will be driven by your wife.


----------



## Heigue'r (27 Jan 2020)

Twilkes said:


> If you shout at enough badly driven cars over a decade of commuting, eventually one of them will be driven by your wife.


😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Arjimlad (27 Jan 2020)

A lot of clots about this morning !

I watched a white van driver pull out on an approaching cyclist at Frogland Cross, I can't see how the rider avoided a collision. I was two cars behind the van. The cyclist was going downhill - thankfully not too fast to grab a fistful of brakes. 

I took primary & stuck my arm out to block a driver from overtaking me on the approach to a completely blind bend, which as we got there had a van coming around it in the opposite direction. If I hadn't stopped her she would have smashed into the van or swerved into me.


----------



## Maverick Goose (27 Jan 2020)

I'm somehow managing to dodge the showers on my last few commutes!☺


----------



## confusedcyclist (27 Jan 2020)

Paid too much attention to met office ice warning, not a patch in sight on the walk to the bus this AM. Annoying, but ah well, probably got to share the bus with Novel Wuhan Coronavirus. Lol.

Well as soon as it's confirmed in the UK, I'll be sticking with cycle commuting regardless of weather. I observed one bloke reading about it in the Metro, he put the paper down part way through, picked up his mobile and started searching amazon for face masks and alcohol hand rub. The paranoia is palpable.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Jan 2020)

The grotty weather of the past few months has claimed a victim in the shape of the rear mudguard of my SKS Raceblade Longs. Same failure as the last set in that the sprung slip securing the guard to the frame fixing has broken due to a combination of the guards being taken off more often for bike cleaning and road vibration. They didn't last as long as the last set probably as they've been in use more often. 

I've had a spare set in the shed ready and these have now been fitted, so I'm on the lookout for some more if anybody spots any offers.


----------



## Mike_P (27 Jan 2020)

Annoying commutes today due to kit issues. Stuck head outside this morning to see if there was any ice about, the water on the garden table cover is a good indicator and in the darkness had not expected the heavy shower that was occurring. So waterproofs donned along with the Aldi ski gloves and stuffed a pair of cycling gloves in the rucksack for the warmer return. Turned out by now it had stopped raining so cycled into work with an excess of kit.
Now for the return did I say I put a pair of normal gloves in the rucksack, turned to two different left hand gloves


----------



## skudupnorth (27 Jan 2020)

What a fantastic commute to and from work today ! No clowns about, friendly dog walkers ( and dogs) and nice weather. Topped 400 miles since New Years Day so I’m a happy bunny


----------



## roubaixtuesday (27 Jan 2020)

Superlative view of the near conjunction of new moon and Venus in the evening sky illuminated the ride home. Particularly welcome following several foggy and drizzly ones in a row last week.


----------



## hennbell (27 Jan 2020)

biking_fox said:


> Discovered at work that one of my (Brooks - 12yr old) saddle rails had snapped! Didn't feel that odd wasn't riding twisted, very surprised. (Went to move bike by lifting the saddle and it sagged!). Decided it was probably safe enough to ride home as it had got me that far. Came in today on the summer bike though, which doesn't like the mud so much.
> 
> Tomorrow? Should I stay on the summer bike? ride on the 1 rail? How long should a Brooks saddle last? I thought they were lifetime objects?



I'd be pretty happy with 12 years service from a saddle. There are spare parts available online but I'd use this opportunity to put a nice new one on my bicycle.

my Garmin 520 screen broke after 4 years of almost daily use odds are good i will step up to a 520 plus or 530 now.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (28 Jan 2020)

More evidence of how big Australia is: up north in Queensland, an entire half-metre (yes, that's 500mm) of rain is expected to fall in a day , while in the south of the country, it will top 40 degrees.


----------



## confusedcyclist (28 Jan 2020)

First real wintry showers and plenty of black ice formed on the pavements and roads here in Birstall & Bradford this AM. Hope none of you had a tumble, very nearly went down 4 times on my 1km walk from the car to the office. 

Weather is looking up rest of the week, itching to get back in the saddle. Notably one bicycle already in the shed at work, no spiked tyres either. Must be an utter crazy person!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (28 Jan 2020)

So *finally* we get a day bad enough for me to ride the spiked tyres in to work... and I've booked the car in for a service so driving. 

It's looking increasingly like they won't get a single outing this winter.


----------



## Arjimlad (28 Jan 2020)

An oncoming mini driver looked carefully at the narrow lane with passing spaces to check for cars then drove at me this morning, rather than wait five seconds for me to clear the lane. 

As she squeezed her car past me her car's wing mirror became folded in to make more space & it seems the glass fell out of her passenger side mirror as well! 

Seeing her stop I turned around, and she was (nicely) very apologetic & said she would wait in future. So it ended well, thankfully.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jan 2020)

What an absolutely beautiful morning for a cycle commute. Once the sun came up it was lovely sunny blue skies. A little chilly but not too bad. 

The horrific traffic that blighted the roads last week seemed to have cleared up a bit so was a nicer, clearer ride in today.
A bonus is I will have a little tailwind for the uphill ride home.


----------



## Sixmile (28 Jan 2020)

I expected the car to be frozen and the roads to be slippery but neither was the case. I took a late decision to put the bike on the car and part cycle commute this morning opposed to fully driving in. I'd heard the motorway was backed up so I'd much prefer doddling along 7 miles on the fat bike than first gearing the final 4 miles into work. My toes were cold as were the hands for the first few miles but it's amazing how a warm shower at work soon sorts all that out.


----------



## Randombiker9 (28 Jan 2020)

i thought ambulance drivers would know better than overtake too closely but overtook to closely 
At 
least the fire engine didn’t
(None had their sirens on) 

Also a car over took me too closely too the point my wheel touched the curb and caused my water bottle to fall off at least I was able to stay on 
though 

so now I have no water bottle and no drink for work at least i can make one though


----------



## Arjimlad (28 Jan 2020)

Sixmile said:


> I expected the car to be frozen and the roads to be slippery but neither was the case. I took a late decision to put the bike on the car and part cycle commute this morning opposed to fully driving in. I'd heard the motorway was backed up so I'd much prefer doddling along 7 miles on the fat bike than first gearing the final 4 miles into work. My toes were cold as were the hands for the first few miles but it's amazing how a warm shower at work soon sorts all that out.



Watch out for vasovagal reactions - I hopped in the shower once with painfully cold hands after a below-freezing commute, and the rush of blood to my warming extremities caused me to pass out ! 

I came round with my feet in the shower, 2 bleeding elbows and my head nestling on my bag of socks (rather than banged on the tiled floor!). Now I always sit down for a few minutes after a cold ride to let my body get used to being in the warm.


----------



## Clanghead (28 Jan 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> I'm somehow managing to dodge the showers on my last few commutes!☺



Glad I'm not sitting next to you all day then...


----------



## Jenkins (29 Jan 2020)

Starting to see a little bit of lighter coloured skies over the North Sea on the way in for 7am starts.


----------



## Twizit (30 Jan 2020)

I do worry for the health of some car drivers that the mere sight of a cyclist on the road can get them so riled up as so warrant a load of abuse out of their passenger window.... by 6am.

Smile. Breath. Ignore and carry on as you were.


----------



## StickyPTFE (30 Jan 2020)

Twizit said:


> I do worry for the health of some car drivers that the mere sight of a cyclist on the road can get them so riled up as so warrant a load of abuse out of their passenger window.... by 6am.
> 
> Smile. Breath. Ignore and carry on as you were.


Let me guess, did they shout "Get a car!"?


----------



## Twizit (30 Jan 2020)

StickyPTFE said:


> Let me guess, did they shout "Get a car!"?


Couldn't actually make out much of it, but the gist seemed to be that I just shouldn't be on "their" road on a bike. Took great delight giving it the slow headshake as I passed them seconds later as they were queued in traffic.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (30 Jan 2020)

My commute home is both long and hilly, and the hills get longer and steeper the closer I get to home. Today, it was very hard work, because it was 42 degrees when I left work, and still 38 when I got home. Now, at almost 9pm, it's still 32.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jan 2020)

Twizit said:


> Couldn't actually make out much of it, but the gist seemed to be that I just shouldn't be on "their" road on a bike. Took great delight giving it the slow headshake as I passed them seconds later as they were queued in traffic.




Should have given them a little wave too.. that would have probably given them an apoplectic rage heart attack


----------



## Shut Up Legs (31 Jan 2020)

Another hot ride home. 
It was 42 to 43 degrees during my ride home just now.


----------



## C R (31 Jan 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Another hot ride home.
> It was 42 to 43 degrees during my ride home just now.


So what is the maximum temperature range covered by CC commuters? 

We have @Shut Up Legs offering a highest of 43, any "improvement" on that? 

@hennbell, I guess we turn to you for the lowest.


----------



## confusedcyclist (31 Jan 2020)

Lots of fallen twigs and branches on paths today, still safer to navigate in the dark than sharing space with crazed motorists. I've managed to reduce the road mileage of my 10 mile commute by taking a slightly longer 13 mile trip, which means I'm changing from 8 to about 4 miles on the roads, and 2 of those are very quiet at the time I'm riding it. Loving commuting by bike again. We really need to get a move on changing our infrastructure.


----------



## HarryTheDog (31 Jan 2020)

Yesterday on the way home I passed a peloton of 3 and a peleton of 5 labourer types on MTB’s through Barking which I thought really unusual, a couple of them in the group of 5 were on E bikes. Both sets were fairly young going at a good rate for guys in work boots and donkey jackets. I ran into the group of 3 again through Dagenham this morning. Again going at a fair rate but boy were they hugging the gutter, they were using the black between the double yellow lines.

Very strange, quite often see little 3 man peletons on road bikes out that way but not MTB’s in work gear.

Again felt quite balmy and sweated in just 2 layers


----------



## Shut Up Legs (31 Jan 2020)

C R said:


> So what is the maximum temperature range covered by CC commuters?
> 
> We have @Shut Up Legs offering a highest of 43, any "improvement" on that?
> 
> @hennbell, I guess we turn to you for the lowest.


 Hey, I know there's nothing particularly nice about things like black ice, but I could really use a big bucket of snow to stick my head in. I'm at home, in a house where the airconditioning and insulation are both inadequate, and it's still in the mid 30s inside, and it's almost 8:30pm.


----------



## tom73 (31 Jan 2020)

Well it could be worse. You could be quite a bit warmer like Mrs 73's relative and be fighting the fires


----------



## Arjimlad (31 Jan 2020)

This driver apologised for the close pass when I caught up at the lights & politely asked for more room in future.


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Feb 2020)

What a morning🙄
Basically, my first incident of any kind cycling in Denmark for 15 years. This is the report I have sent to the police and also to the local papers, in case it is one of their employees. I am not expecting any action but wanted it recording because I am sure to run into this guy again.

My police report: 

I wish to report the following incident which occurred at 6am on Monday 3rd February 2020 on Genner Bygade, Genner.

At the above time and date I was cycling from the direction of Sønderballevej into Genner. As I approached the junction of the 170, Hoptrup to Aabenraa road, I could see headlights of a car parked on my side of the road just past Kirkevænget. The car then reversed into a driveway but the lights were still on. I positioned my bicycle to the centre of the road in case the car came out of the driveway. A couple of metres before I got to the driveway the car came out at speed, intending to turn right in the direction I was travelling. The car crossed completely over to the opposite side of the road. This caused me to swerve almost onto the opposite grass verge to get round the car. I literally had millimetres to spare. Had I not taken my original position, the car would have collided with me.

As I swerved passed the car I could see the interior light was on and the car was being driven by a middle eastern man with a beard and dark beanie hat. I was now in front of the car and I waved to let him know I was there and he had just missed me. This was not a giving him the finger gesture as I had full riding mitts on and so he could not see my hands. What happened next was terrifying. The man had wound down his window and was screaming at the top of his voice, he appeared to be very angry. I have a rear view mirror on my bike and could see that he was right on my back tyre, he was flashing the lights, sounding the horn and screaming at me. The road surface was wet and had I slipped or slowed down, I am sure this man would have run his car right over me.

He followed me like this past the school until we reached Nørreskovvej where he turned off. I am quite sure that he was delivering newspapers. I am a very experienced ultra distance rider and have ridden all over the world. But in 50 years of riding I have never had an incident as terrifying as this. This man is a danger to anyone on the road. It was only my experience of cycling that stopped him driving into me as he came out of the drive way. 

There is no doubt he would have seen me if he had looked before leaving the driveway. I have a very bright Exposure main light and a helmet light. I wear a glow in the dark rain jacket and a viz vest with extra reflective material and reflective ankle cuffs. On the rear of the bike I have four red lights and more reflective material. I cannot make myself any more visible in the dark. This man just did not look and then took offense that he could have killed me.

I have ridden this road from Sønder Vilstrup to Aabenraa almost every day for the past 15 year, to and from work. It has been a joy to ride it. But this incident has really frightened me and I am not sure I will continue to commute by bicycle..

I am an ex police officer from England and am aware that without a car number, make or colour, I cannot expect much action to be taken on your part. But I wanted a note of it made some where in case other instances occur in Genner. I am quite certain that he will be delivering newspapers in Genner though.

I would be obliged if someone could reply to this e mail with an incident number to which I can refer if this incident goes further. If I end up laying in the road on Genner Bygade, it will give the police somewhere to start.


----------



## hennbell (3 Feb 2020)

C R said:


> So what is the maximum temperature range covered by CC commuters?
> 
> We have @Shut Up Legs offering a highest of 43, any "improvement" on that?
> 
> @hennbell, I guess we turn to you for the lowest.



The cold end of the spectrum is dictated by the bicycle not really the cyclist.
The coldest have ridden is -30 C. If you take the grease out of the freehub and use a light oil you can go lower.
If you add wind chill I have gone colder, but wind chill is very hard to accurately account for.


----------



## roley poley (3 Feb 2020)

teacher training day so the road I take to work past the school was a clear unexpected pleasure


----------



## C R (3 Feb 2020)

hennbell said:


> The cold end of the spectrum is dictated by the bicycle not really the cyclist.
> The coldest have ridden is -30 C. If you take the grease out of the freehub and use a light oil you can go lower.
> If you add wind chill I have gone colder, but wind chill is very hard to accurately account for.


So we have a range of 73 C, from @hennbell's -30 to @Shut Up Legs 43. I think my coldest commute ever was around -3C, and my warmest around 28C.


----------



## HarryTheDog (4 Feb 2020)

I was going to give the cycling at below 130BPm a go this morning to see if it made me less tired in the evening, but the horrendous headwind meant I had to put a effort in to keep moving. It was bloody slow though.

It was defo a e-bikers paradise as I was overtaken by 3 in the 1st mile.

Going down the infamous Gale street in Dagenham 2 guys I know have been pushed off their bikes there by people in cars and is parallel to the road where I was pushed off. I became aware of a motor scooter behind me in the cycle lane, who then moved up beside my and matched my speed. My danger sensors went off and I hit the brakes and came to nearly a stop , the motor scooter slowed, looked at me then sped off. I figure he was up to no good so probably saved myself a push into the kerb.

By Canning Town I was well peed off and looking for a respite, a nice wheel to follow. My prayers were answered by 2 guysgoing at a rate, both on skinny tyred road bikes , the obviously most powerful guy was in full Castelli gear, all black bike ( no stickers etc) and deep section wheels. The second guy was on a halfords Carrera but was quite canny and no way was he letting go of this guys wheel, but he wasn’t getting on the front, I sprinted onto their rear wheels and got myself a nice tow for the next 2 miles. Mr Castelli put in a stirling effort and got me into the top 11 ( out of 704) of the over 55’s down Cable street mile!, ( fairly empty of cyclists due to the wind) avg 19.5 mph into a howling headwind.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Feb 2020)

The lowest temp I can ever remember commuting in SE London was minus 8°.

Anyhoo.... A lovely sunshiney blue sky morning. Perfect for a cycle commute. Traffic was a mare though. Backed up all over the place. Sometimes I do feel for car drivers sometimes, only sometimes. Having to sit in traffic at a crawl day after day. That would do my nut in. 'Twas windy though, niggly headwind all the way in. Which was great, as means I have a lovely push for the climb home.

@HarryTheDog Good call on pulling the brakes. Pretty sure you would have either got a shove or lost your bike, or both. Who knows, but you did the right thing.
A good few years ago, a poor chap was severely injured suffering a broken back in Orpington after being pushed off his bike by a moton.


----------



## Arjimlad (4 Feb 2020)

A close pass because the driver didn't consider the oncoming Shogun will always be reported to the police ☹️😬


----------



## hennbell (4 Feb 2020)

C R said:


> So we have a range of 73 C, from @hennbell's -30 to @Shut Up Legs 43. I think my coldest commute ever was around -3C, and my warmest around 28C.


My range is from -30 C in the winter to 33 C in the summer so 63 C. 
Would look better if we used farenheit my range would be 113.4


----------



## Sixmile (4 Feb 2020)

Wind assisted fattie ride to work this morning averaging 15.6mph over 7 miles. That was with a lot of stops at the traffic lights so the big yin was going a fair lick with the wind behind us!


----------



## Randombiker9 (5 Feb 2020)

Yesterday, On way back from work I stopped briefly as I had been stressed out recently from home and work etc.. anyway didn’t help that some young me decided to damage my bike and threatend to steal it. They didn’t steal it but now there’s damage to the seat, gears and wheels are slightly buckled. Front more than rear and possibly breaks (as the breaks are making a weird notice) They drove off as soon as I said you know your on camera (my audio doesn’t work) later on a bystanderasked if I was ok ended up calling the police and two PCSO’s came I explained and they said there colleagues were going to have a look on the shops CCTV. I do have it on camera but my battery went low so couldn’t show at time. (And the time and date but I know the date and time on my camera always is wrong for some reason.
Anyway how do you send helmet camera footage to the police because obviously I should send it. Is it possible through online


----------



## Mike_P (5 Feb 2020)

@Randombiker9 Have you a case number? I reported a close pass . Emailed the video but it got blocked due its size and they asked for it to be sent by a Dropbox. Best ask them how they want to receive it.


----------



## HarryTheDog (5 Feb 2020)

@Randombiker9 sounds like a awful experience, how did the damage the bike? hit it with a weapon or kick it?. In essex you have to upload several minutes before and after the incident so the files do tend to be huge. The police have a dedicated site for this. Think youll just have to google how your police force does it.


----------



## Randombiker9 (5 Feb 2020)

Mike_P said:


> @Randombiker9 Have you a case number? I reported a close pass . Emailed the video but it got blocked due its size and they asked for it to be sent by a Dropbox. Best ask them how they want to receive it.
> Nope, but they asked for my mobile number. Also it was PCSO's that turned up, they did say their colleagues were going to check the Shops CCTV as it happened near to outside a shop but didn't hear anything or see anyone checking unless they meant like a different day or through their radios.
> 
> 
> ...




View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2z1uLQKdi4


----------



## ianrauk (5 Feb 2020)

Why the music.
If you are going to send that to the Police get rid of the music.


----------



## Randombiker9 (5 Feb 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Why the music.
> If you are going to send that to the Police get rid of the music.


There’s no audio anyway and ok


----------



## Johnno260 (5 Feb 2020)

wow what human trash, least they didn't hurt you physically, I would say this behavior surprises me but it doesn't anymore.


----------



## Randombiker9 (5 Feb 2020)

Johnno260 said:


> wow what human trash, least they didn't hurt you physically, I would say this behavior surprises me but it doesn't anymore.


Thanks and I know but after this incident I just get shaken up. Still am in a bad mood even though I’m at volunteering I litreally only got 4 hours sleep instead of my ussuall 8 hours do have a slight wrist pain from when they kicked the bike out my hand but I think that’s more too do with my low muscle tone as I only just noticed it today when I’m typing and cleaning out at my volunteering. I’m being very quiet at my volunteering because of it but I’ve got a feeling the staff is going to ask at lunch 
yeah but Things could of been worse like if I was on it at the Time
I guess they realised there mistake as they drove off afterwards probably saw my camera


----------



## Johnno260 (5 Feb 2020)

Just take it easy and if possible avoid that location on the trip home to avoid any anxiety.

Fingers crossed the police catch this filth.


----------



## Randombiker9 (5 Feb 2020)

Thanks I don’t cycle today anyway I just cycle on Tuesdays for work and for fun in spare time luckily


----------



## Mike_P (5 Feb 2020)

First biked commute since last Tuesday today, two days worked at home and three taking cover in the 4 wheel thing from flying twigs etc so the lull in the strong winds was welcomed. Took it carefully this morning as it looked a bit glittery and quite glad the road bike has a new set of relatively grippy 28s (Vittoria Zaffiro IVs). The ebike still being in bits. On the return found a long queue of traffic on the A59, a set of TTLs have been on it for some time but now they have also closed for other road works the alternative route west as used in the opposite direction by the UCI circuit.
So spying a typically empty pavement the bike wholly on its own accord led its rider on to it Once round a bend over a beck it becomes a cycleway anyway. It looked like the cycleway was blocked further on albeit with no sign at the preceding junction so I turned off earlier than normal onto a shorter but slightly steeper route.


----------



## united4ever (5 Feb 2020)

Randombiker9 said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2z1uLQKdi4



Bloody hell. that's pretty bad. Makes me think how having a camera is a real deterrent too...looks like they would have had your bike if you hadn't mentioned they were on camera. Hope the footage leads to a prosecution. lowlife scumbags!. Hope you get over the shock soon.


----------



## Randombiker9 (6 Feb 2020)

united4ever said:


> Bloody hell. that's pretty bad. Makes me think how having a camera is a real deterrent too...looks like they would have had your bike if you hadn't mentioned they were on camera. Hope the footage leads to a prosecution. lowlife scumbags!. Hope you get over the shock soon.


lol I did yesterday afternoon as I volunteer with animals 
i know, Depends if they can get to tracked. But I did get there number plate of the car they went off so it shouldn’t be too hard to track them. 
I did report it, at first they said they’ll get back in 24 hours and then they said an officer will get back when he’s next on duty. 

Thanks I only work on Tuesdays for now and hopefully they don’t come into my work or volunteering which doesn’t open till Monday anyway but still if they do I should probably warn the manger because if they end up doing things there it could harm the kids and animals.
Although I’m sure I’ve seen them in my work before (as far as I know I don’t think my workplace has had any problems with them. 
j hoping they don’t come into my workplaces and start. 
anyway im not doing much today just got invited to a volunteer lunch at the animal park I volunteer at and then I’m going to get my bike checked by Halfords in afternoon. 

I’m still annoyed with Tuesday but hopefully it will get dealt with it. 

With that incident I actually struggle on what to do afterwards. It took me a while even to talk about it when a person walking past asked if I was ok: by that time had been 30 mins or 1 hour I don’t even know the exact time. It was probably 8 something or 8.30 (As I didn’t finish work till 7) because by the time the police got called after the PCSO’s arrived it was 9.40pm 

ps j don’t know why my camera keeps changing its date and time just wondering because like i change it one day and it’s fine that day and then the next day it changes again


----------



## vickster (6 Feb 2020)

Hope they find the idiots. Keep the receipt for the repairs to the bike as you may be able to claim back if they are prosecuted and convicted.


----------



## confusedcyclist (6 Feb 2020)

@Randombiker9 Sorry to hear about that nasty encounter. It's important to talk about this stuff, so don't pretend everything is ok when it isn't. Let people know how you feel. If it's any consolation, idiots like this will get what's coming to them eventually. You reacted in the right way. People who don't care about others, don't care about themselves and will do stupid things, which could leave you seriously injured or worse, and themselves banged up in prison which sadly not much of a deterrent to some. Always better to de-escalate any conflict unless you really know that you could overpower them yourself. Certainly not worth getting stabbed over a bike, but I hope that the damage isn't too significant.


----------



## confusedcyclist (6 Feb 2020)

Would rather be up here than down there! You can taste the fumes as you pass over. Thankfully, there's a good 8 miles of quiet road and NCN path to enjoy on my commute, so a mere blip on the radar for my commute.


----------



## Randombiker9 (6 Feb 2020)

confusedcyclist said:


> @Randombiker9 Sorry to hear about that nasty encounter. It's important to talk about this stuff, so don't pretend everything is ok when it isn't. Let people know how you feel. If it's any consolation, idiots like this will get what's coming to them eventually. You reacted in the right way. People who don't care about others, don't care about themselves and will do stupid things, which could leave you seriously injured or worse, and themselves banged up in prison which sadly not much of a deterrent to some. Always better to de-escalate any conflict unless you really know that you could overpower them yourself. Certainly not worth getting stabbed over a bike, but I hope that the damage isn't too significant.


Yeah exactly and thanks, I just mean at the time of incidents I just eventually struggle and freeze to the point I can hardly speak it takes me a while to get back into my ussual self which is ussually when they’ve gone etc... Which is about a similar
Time to when someone asks if I’m ok, I just nod to say no as I can still barely talk by that time and the police get called. If it happens I should try to stop before I end up ^ and call them as soon as it happens.

if there’s a lot of damage luckily I also have MTB I can use. Which is like a spare bike I keep.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Feb 2020)

I have come to the conclusion that all Smart car drivers are complete and utter bellends. I see a white hairdrier car every now and then that likes to intimidate cyclists. This morning it was a black hairdrier that decided to pass me far too close. I caught up with him at the lights. I asked him to roll down his window. Luckily he had a little girl in the passenger seat so I reigned in any naughty words that would have came from my lips. I asked him why the close pass. He said he gave me plenty of room. I said, You have a little child, and so do I and we all want to get to work safely, so give cyclists more room. He just looked at me blankly and said he didn't pass me too close. As I said, a bellend. 

Apart from that, a lovely chilly, blue sky, sunny commute this morning. perfect cycling conditions in fact.


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Feb 2020)

Randombiker9 said:


> Yesterday, On way back from work I stopped briefly as I had been stressed out recently from home and work etc.. anyway didn’t help that some young me decided to damage my bike and threatend to steal it. They didn’t steal it but now there’s damage to the seat, gears and wheels are slightly buckled. Front more than rear and possibly breaks (as the breaks are making a weird notice) They drove off as soon as I said you know your on camera (my audio doesn’t work) later on a bystanderasked if I was ok ended up calling the police and two PCSO’s came I explained and they said there colleagues were going to have a look on the shops CCTV. I do have it on camera but my battery went low so couldn’t show at time. (And the time and date but I know the date and time on my camera always is wrong for some reason.
> Anyway how do you send helmet camera footage to the police because obviously I should send it. Is it possible through online



Where I live the Avon & Somerset upload thing is for incidents on the road. If you report a crime in the usual way the officer in the case can give you a separate link to upload evidence footage. I hope you have been able to report this thug and that he gets caught & dealt with. Glad you were uninjured although it must have been very distressing.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (6 Feb 2020)

Lovely cycle this morning in a frosty dawn but with generally ice free roads.

But what peanuts motorists can be! Close to the start of my journey is a traffic light controlled crossroads where I go straight on. Lights go green, half a dozen motorists simply turn right across my path, I have to stop in the middle of the junction waving my arms and cursing loudly; they keep on coming, all of them. self-gratification artists.

Happily the rest of the journey was so fabulous I forgot all about it.


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Feb 2020)

ianrauk said:


> I have come to the conclusion that all Smart car drivers are complete and utter bellends. I see a white hairdrier car every now and then that likes to intimidate cyclists. This morning it was a black hairdrier that decided to pass me far too close. I caught up with him at the lights. I asked him to roll down his window. Luckily he had a little girl in the passenger seat so I reigned in any naughty words that would have came from my lips. I asked him why the close pass. He said he gave me plenty of room. I said, You have a little child, and so do I and we all want to get to work safely, so give cyclists more room. He just looked at me blankly and said he didn't pass me too close. As I said, a bellend.
> 
> Apart from that, a lovely chilly, blue sky, sunny commute this morning. perfect cycling conditions in fact.



I think you may have a point. I had two close passes from a Smart Car driver. 

When I caught up with him & said he'd passed me too close twice, and could he please leave more room in future, he raised an eyebrow & replied "Have you not considered that it may have been YOU who was too close to ME?" ...

"seeking to prosecute" was what the Police told me when they got the footage.

On the other hand the Thornbury cobbler passes me most days in his Smart Car, I get a wave from him, he's always considerate and has stopped in the past to check I'm alright when I had a minor mechanical issue at the roadside. If they were all like him the world would be wonderful !


----------



## Randombiker9 (6 Feb 2020)

Arjimlad said:


> Where I live the Avon & Somerset upload thing is for incidents on the road. If you report a crime in the usual way the officer in the case can give you a separate link to upload evidence footage. I hope you have been able to report this thug and that he gets caught & dealt with. Glad you were uninjured although it must have been very distressing.


It’s TVP where I live 
Thanks and I’ve already reported it.

to be honest when I’m at volunteering the animals make me calm down but sometimes it still gets to me in the afternoon

but for now I’m not near that area till Tuesday hopefully and I’m going to cycle a different route as I don’t want to cycle past that area.


----------



## vickster (6 Feb 2020)

Randombiker9 said:


> It’s TVP where I live
> Thanks and I’ve already reported it.
> 
> to be honest when I’m at volunteering the animals make me calm down but sometimes it still gets to me in the afternoon
> ...


Have you managed to discuss your anxiety with the GP yet?


----------



## confusedcyclist (6 Feb 2020)

Ask for a referral to CBT if you find yourself getting overly anxious.


----------



## Randombiker9 (6 Feb 2020)

Arjimlad said:


> Where I live the Avon & Somerset upload thing is for incidents on the road. If you report a crime in the usual way the officer in the case can give you a separate link to upload evidence footage. I hope you have been able to report this thug and that he gets caught & dealt with. Glad you were uninjured although it must have been very distressing.


Just wanted to update previously 
Apparently I keep limping and I can defiently tell now. . but it’s not thw one that ussuall get pain in but the other one. Weird things is nothing physical happend that day. So unless when they tried kicking my bike it landed of my foot but I didn’t feel it due to my muscles tensing up etc. (i was using my bike as a block in case they were going to aim at me. 



vickster said:


> Have you managed to discuss your anxiety with the GP yet?


I forgot to mention I already talking to a phycologist very 2 or 3 weeks my next appointment isnt till next Monday.





confusedcyclist said:


> Ask for a referral to CBT if you find yourself getting overly anxious.


^


----------



## Randombiker9 (6 Feb 2020)

vickster said:


> Hope they find the idiots. Keep the receipt for the repairs to the bike as you may be able to claim back if they are prosecuted and convicted.


Update:

I was not expecting this I got invited to my volunteer lunch/chat at animal park
And when I checked my phone in between got a no caller ID and a message telling me to get back within 3 days either by (number) or 101. I’m home now and well
I was not expecting it to be that quick response I only reported it yesterday.

just dropped my bike into Halfords there going to call me to see if anything else needs to be done including the buckled wheel, they said they’ll call tomorrow as I had to book it in and to let me know and I asked them to also check everything over.

It sounds awkard but I struggle talking on the phone as well, I know I should call the officer back .


----------



## C R (6 Feb 2020)

Randombiker9 said:


> Update:
> 
> I was not expecting this I got invited to my volunteer lunch/chat at animal park
> And when I checked my phone in between got a no caller ID and a message telling me to get back within 3 days either by (number) or 101. I’m home now and well
> ...


If you struggle talking on the phone, then it is probably a good idea if you try to arrange for a meeting in person at the police station.


----------



## tom73 (6 Feb 2020)

Randombiker9 said:


> Update:
> 
> I was not expecting this I got invited to my volunteer lunch/chat at animal park
> And when I checked my phone in between got a no caller ID and a message telling me to get back within 3 days either by (number) or 101. I’m home now and well
> ...



It's ok they do understand about things like this. Contact them and explain your not great on the phone or confident about things. Tell them you'd feel better going over things face to face. You are allowed to have someone with you if it's going to help you. From what you've said since the incident. it's clear with your ongoing problems your clearly vulnerable and this incident should be treated as such if anything comes of it. 
Remember all the officer is trying to work out is what happened, how you feel about, how it made you feel at the time and what damage and cost's you've been left with. 

You mention a limp do you have anything else in the way of injuries from this? Again just let the officer know and if it's felt the need to then they may want the FNP ( Forensic Nurse Practitioner) to document them. Again don't worry they are a nice bunch they may work for the police but they are 1st and foremost a Nurse like like another.


----------



## Randombiker9 (6 Feb 2020)

tom73 said:


> It's ok they do understand about things like this. Contact them and explain your not great on the phone or confident about things. Tell them you'd feel better going over things face to face. You are allowed to have someone with you if it's going to help you. From what you've said since the incident. it's clear with your ongoing problems your clearly vulnerable and this incident should be treated as such if anything comes of it.
> Remember all the officer is trying to work out is what happened, how you feel about, how it made you feel at the time and what damage and cost's you've been left with.
> 
> You mention a limp do you have anything else in the way of injuries from this? Again just let the officer know and if it's felt the need to then they may want the FNP ( Forensic Nurse Practitioner) to document them. Again don't worry they are a nice bunch they may work for the police but they are 1st and foremost a Nurse like like another.


Talking about calling 
Halfords just called me saying they found more damage that needs repairing since more issues. They said to go in and fill in some paperwork and so I know how much it’ll cost im going back in a few mins


----------



## vickster (6 Feb 2020)

C R said:


> If you struggle talking on the phone, then it is probably a good idea if you try to arrange for a meeting in person at the police station.


Indeed, and take a friend or family member with you


----------



## Randombiker9 (6 Feb 2020)

@vickster Boy it’s going to cost £180 the damage
Because 
Buckles wheel, gears are stuck, cassette and chain needs replacing hub makes a popping noise 
Cable damaged bent cranks etc...


----------



## vickster (6 Feb 2020)

Randombiker9 said:


> @vickster Boy it’s going to cost £180 the damage
> Because
> Buckles wheel, gears are stuck, cassette and chain needs replacing hub makes a popping noise
> Cable damaged bent cranks etc...


Perhaps get another quote. Can you do any of it yourself? Is there a local bike coop / workshop where you can go along and do stuff yourself with supervision?
Here you go in Reading for example, session this Saturday 
http://www.readingbicyclekitchen.org/


----------



## skudupnorth (6 Feb 2020)

Well yesterday and today’s commutes were basically awesome with perfect weather ! 
Certainly felt like spring had arrived and I even managed to ride home without having to put my lights on or wear gloves this evening.


----------



## Randombiker9 (6 Feb 2020)

vickster said:


> Perhaps get another quote. Can you do any of it yourself? Is there a local bike coop / workshop where you can go along and do stuff yourself with supervision?
> Here you go in Reading for example, session this Saturday
> http://www.readingbicyclekitchen.org/


Not really, due to my low muscle tone. I struggle using tools and fiddly stuff and that’s why I always wear gloves with cycling even in the summer because low muscle tone makes my wrists and ankles ache etc... To put this In perspective even at my animal park I find it hard to just do up the padlocks or use a rake and can’t climb over a fence one handed when feeding unless it’s a low fence etc etc... but I can deal with that


----------



## ianrauk (7 Feb 2020)

I'm loving these winter day commutes. Some of the years best cycling imo. Nice and chilly, no wind, lovely sunshine, dry roads. Honestly, if you are one of those peeps that put your 'nice' bike away for the winter then you really are missing out.

Now.. last nights commute. I had an apple thrown at me from a white van man. In a very dangerous place too as I was tacking downhill on the A21 at about 27-28mph. Heard a van rev up and overtake followed by an apple or something similar whizzing past my face. It just slightly scraped my chin. So was lucky as it could have been a lot worse. I tried to catch up with the van to see the company name but it waas too dark and he got away at the next RAB. Fekking cockwomble.


----------



## skudupnorth (7 Feb 2020)

ianrauk said:


> I'm loving these winter day commutes. Some of the years best cycling imo. Nice and chilly, no wind, lovely sunshine, dry roads. Honestly, if you are one of those peeps that put your 'nice' bike away for the winter then you really are missing out.
> 
> Now.. last nights commute. I had an apple thrown at me from a white van man. In a very dangerous place too as I was tacking downhill on the A21 at about 27-28mph. Heard a van rev up and overtake followed by an apple or something similar whizzing past my face. It just slightly scraped my chin. So was lucky as it could have been a lot worse. I tried to catch up with the van to see the company name but it waas too dark and he got away at the next RAB. Fekking cockwomble.


Not like the Cockwomble but agree the recent weather has made commuting enjoyable


----------



## HarryTheDog (7 Feb 2020)

Last Friday I met a similarly chunky middle aged guy as to myself on the way home and we battered each other for 9 miles in a friendly combatant way. We chatted at the lights between trying to exhaust the other. I ran in to him last night and when it was my turn to pull on the front I heard a very large bang from behind. I thought he had a catastrophic gear failure. As it was, a object unknown had flicked up, jammed itself between tyre,top of the fork and mudguard and snapped his mudguard in half. He stopped to take the rest of it off and told me to leave him to it. I was then caught by @Heigue'r and we sped along together till we parted ways.
This morning the bad frost on cycleways had people tip toeing gingerly on their skinny tyres, my tyres however were allowing me to ride with confidence.


----------



## Heigue'r (7 Feb 2020)

HarryTheDog said:


> Last Friday I met a similarly chunky middle aged guy as to myself on the way home and we battered each other for 9 miles in a friendly combatant way. We chatted at the lights between trying to exhaust the other. I ran in to him last night and when it was my turn to pull on the front I heard a very large bang from behind. I thought he had a catastrophic gear failure. As it was, a object unknown had flicked up, jammed itself between tyre,top of the fork and mudguard and snapped his mudguard in half. He stopped to take the rest of it off and told me to leave him to it. I was then caught by @Heigue'r and we sped along together till we parted ways.
> This morning the bad frost on cycleways had people tip toeing gingerly on their skinny tyres, my tyres however were allowing me to ride with confidence.


Did not fancy it this morning,roadway was icy,sliding around putting the bins out so decided to take the train today...how was it?


----------



## C R (7 Feb 2020)

Randombiker9 said:


> update:
> I got stressed out to much especially due Tuesday. The only days I seem to be happy is during my animal park volunteering and work sometimes. However I woke up with a hypo (due to low blood sugar I I sorted it and that’s back to normal and now ive got a headache and feel slightly going to throw up. I haven’t yet but last time I had a similar thing happen and I did in the afternoon. Thing is I still want to go to my volunteering but don’t want to end up throwing up especially because there’s animals around etc.. I don’t know why I feel this way.


Are you often hypo? I feel somewhat paranoid when I am hypo, but the feeling goes once my levels are back to normal, getting your levels under control might help with how you feel.


----------



## HarryTheDog (7 Feb 2020)

@Heigue'r Fine on the roads , on the cycleways a bit frosty in parts,and quite a few people taking it very easy. Suprisingly the "rat run" around the A406 roundabout was dry and frost free.
The slippiest bit was the Canning town flyover cycleway, saw a MTB'r go for a bit of a sprint up it and they ended up sideways, but saved it. Another one panicked going down the other side skidded and decided to join me on the road. 
Overall nowhere near as bad as I thought it would be when I got up and scrapped the ice of the car in Basildon.


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Feb 2020)

Nice and sunny today, looking forward to my ride in now the roads have had time to warm up.


----------



## Mike_P (7 Feb 2020)

Managed to find the one road that was icy this morning by suddenly discovering I was lying on my side on the ground still sort of sat on the bike. Slippy wheeling the bike up the road until it seemed safe to remount, and apart from a bent brake gear lever hood which hopefully just needs realigning it seemed okay. Kept on asking pedestrians on the cycle paths if it was slippy and they all looked a bit baffled when I explained what had happened. Then changed gear and thought the chain had come off the chain wheel but it turned out the rear derailleur hanger had snapped Walkies the rest of way.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Feb 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> Nice and sunny today, looking forward to my ride in now the roads have had time to warm up.



Just about to head off home... nice and sunny blue skies in SE London...


----------



## ianrauk (7 Feb 2020)

Mike_P said:


> Managed to find the one road that was icy this morning by suddenly discovering I was lying on my side on the ground still sort of sat on the bike. Slippy wheeling the bike up the road until it seemed safe to remount, and apart from a bent brake gear level hub which hopefully just needs realigning. Kept on asking pedestrians on the cycle paths if it was slippy and they all looked a bit baffled when I explained what had happened. Then changed gear and thought the chain had come off the chain wheel but it turned out the rear derailleur hanger had snapped Walkies the rest of way.




Gah.. sorry to hear this.


----------



## Threevok (7 Feb 2020)

Unfortunately, here in South Wales, it's taking longer for the sun to come out than Phillip Schofield


----------



## Randombiker9 (8 Feb 2020)

tom73 said:


> It's ok they do understand about things like this. Contact them and explain your not great on the phone or confident about things. Tell them you'd feel better going over things face to face. You are allowed to have someone with you if it's going to help you. From what you've said since the incident. it's clear with your ongoing problems your clearly vulnerable and this incident should be treated as such if anything comes of it.
> Remember all the officer is trying to work out is what happened, how you feel about, how it made you feel at the time and what damage and cost's you've been left with.
> 
> You mention a limp do you have anything else in the way of injuries from this? Again just let the officer know and if it's felt the need to then they may want the FNP ( Forensic Nurse Practitioner) to document them. Again don't worry they are a nice bunch they may work for the police but they are 1st and foremost a Nurse like like another.


Nope, I get slight wrist pain but I think that’s probably more due to my animal park volunteering as I’ve always had it
Weirdly my head of department asked if I was ono Friday? Dunno if he asked this Becuse I’ve been quiet and not been talking much well I wasn’t that day.
Also I did try calling them earlier today however there was no answer? Weird when they sent a message to say to call. Awkwardly the thing is they state it’ll be filed if they don’t hear back within 3 days they sent the message Thursday and well it’s Sunday tommorow so by 1pm tommorow it’s been 3 days I dunno what to do?
Hopefully he’ll see the miss call and call back tommorow because I’m busy tommorow as well. And it’s also Sunday


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Feb 2020)

A pair of Owls!

Heard a hoot off to the right and a harsh call immediately to my left.

One owl flew across in front of me from the right, but the calls from my left (now slightly behind) continued so I stopped, looked up into the tree and there was owl #2 lit up by my helmet light on the end of a branch.

I quite often hear owls, but very rarely see them, maybe once every other year or so, and I've never seen a pair together before.

Apparently the male hoots and the female replies with the harsher call.

Wonderful!

Oh, and the promised driving sleet didn't materialise either, so a perfect commute.


----------



## C R (10 Feb 2020)

A bit blowy today, but the sun was shining. The paths were full of twigs, but all small chunks. I guess we got off lightly around here. I have to cycle to the pharmacy at lunchtime, and unfortunately it looks like I might be getting wet.


----------



## ukoldschool (10 Feb 2020)

2 trees to climb over this morning


----------



## ianrauk (10 Feb 2020)

ukoldschool said:


> 2 trees to climb over this morning




Just the one for me 
A bit blowy out there this morning. But thanks to the wind the roads were dry from yesterday's torrential downpours.
Not many other cyclists out there this morning... wonder why.

Looking like the winds will be picking up again for this evenings commute.


----------



## Heigue'r (10 Feb 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Not many other cyclists out there this morning... wonder why.



I didn't fancy 23miles of headwind at 6am this morning,I do know that I will be missing out on a smile on the face ride home though


----------



## straas (10 Feb 2020)

Tailwind this morning, was too tired to take advantage though.

Not looking forward to the return leg...


----------



## Arjimlad (10 Feb 2020)

The strong wind stopped me evaluating my new Superstar CX wheels but I can say they ran very smoothly & the bike felt lighter. After dire predictions of fallen trees and flooded roads I was pleased to be able to do my 10-mile route without any problem.

I stopped halfway to work with a nagging doubt, and confirmed that I had indeed installed the new tension wheel the wrong way round on my derailleur. 

It was but a five minute job to turn it around, and the bike is now sat next to my desk in the warm.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Feb 2020)

straas said:


> Not looking forward to the return leg...



I hear ya...
It's gonna be a tough one.
Just started raining here too.


----------



## skudupnorth (10 Feb 2020)

Rear wheel started making a noise this morning which turned out to be the rim ready to split 😳 Managed to get me home one last time so still alive 😁


----------



## C R (10 Feb 2020)

A tad moist on the way back. Heavens opened as soon as I wheeled my bike out of the shed at work, very cold rain and wind driving it sideways. Of course, it stopped as soon as I opened the garage door to put the bike away at home.

My tights and shorts were as wet today as they were yesterday out of the washing machine .


----------



## Twizit (10 Feb 2020)

C R said:


> My tights and shorts were as wet today as they were yesterday out of the washing machine .



Working from home commute for me today... but I hear you on the wet cycle kit - mine was like that after an hour on a wattbike in the gym  would rather be outside, just not in this weather.


----------



## skudupnorth (11 Feb 2020)

Hailstones really hurt ! Bit of a blockage on the Roe Green trail after the storm


----------



## Heigue'r (11 Feb 2020)

22 miles of full on headwind,slowest commute ever including when I used to do it on the mountain bike...heres hoping it stays blowing the same way at the same strength,saw someone with panniers have to get off and walk up a short sharp incline..just pure wind power stopped them in their tracks..Im usually 20mins early for work,today I was 10 mins late.


----------



## hennbell (11 Feb 2020)

skudupnorth said:


> Rear wheel started making a noise this morning which turned out to be the rim ready to split 😳 Managed to get me home one last time so still alive 😁
> View attachment 504026


This is a good excuse to get a new bicycle with disk brakes, or a nice set of wheels.


----------



## Sixmile (12 Feb 2020)

Surely only a buck eejit would own a fat bike yet take out a skinny tyred hybrid on a snowy morning commute...


----------



## ExpatTyke (13 Feb 2020)

This morning's commute in a few short words....

Rain, sleet, sixteen miles of headwind.

Still better than driving.


----------



## straas (13 Feb 2020)

alarm went off at 6.40 - closed my eyes for a second.

Woke up at 7.15 :_(

Had to run out in bare feet to put the bins out, and take the short route to work.


----------



## Maverick Goose (13 Feb 2020)

Humungous snowfall❄☃ in the wee small hours here in Cumbria; luckily after I got back from work. Something called V-day tomorrow apaz...I'm sure that was May 8th though. Take care on the roads. 'chatters!


----------



## Randombiker9 (13 Feb 2020)

Update: my damage bike had finally be repaire even though Halfords Called me 2 days later. Even though that Tuesday incident had been reported to police last Thursday when received message . Tried calling that following Saturday no answer and haven’t heard since. I dunno why?. Perhaps I should wait till end off week? Would you guys just leave it or contact them through online?

(Truth is ever since that day I’m afraid to cycle past that side road anymore Incase I see the same guys)
I’ve not heard back since..


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 Feb 2020)

ExpatTyke said:


> This morning's commute in a few short words....
> 
> Rain, sleet, sixteen miles of headwind.
> 
> Still better than driving.



That was the forecast here too, but I've had eight dry rides, two owls and a buzzard. Top week so far. 

Forecast tomorrow reasonable as well so will probably get sucked up by a tornado and deposited in Kansas.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Feb 2020)

Heavy rain this morning accompanied by winds gusting around 45mph - even harder work than the 'windy' days on Monday & Tuesday. I don't think I've had a week of having to put more constant effort into the commute for a very long time.


----------



## jamin100 (14 Feb 2020)

After a long hiatus from commuting (but not cycling), i've returned to my 7 mile commute by bike.

Fed up of the faff either end of getting in and out of Lycra, i've decided to go all hipster (well as hipster as a 37 year old can be ) and get a single speed dolan with foot straps, wearing my jeans and tshirt and take it easy on the way in. 24 minutes to do 7 miles with roughly 400ft of climbing doesnt seem too bad.

The single speed got come getting used too, and to begin with any slight incline hurt, however its getting easier after each commute. 

Usually leave the house at 6:20 so the roads into Birmingham are pretty quiet at that time of day


----------



## confusedcyclist (14 Feb 2020)

Randombiker9 said:


> (Truth is ever since that day I’m afraid to cycle past that side road anymore Incase I see the same guys)
> I’ve not heard back since..


It's a normal survival instinct, but remind yourself what chances that they are hanging out there all day every day? Pretty slim and they left you alone after you warned them of your camera, why would they try again if they fear being recorded? Don't let them win! Also, have a heavy D-lock at the ready to clobber them with if need be 

Maybe attend some self defence training if this is giving you anxiety, that will put you back in control.


----------



## confusedcyclist (14 Feb 2020)

jamin100 said:


> Fed up of the faff either end of getting in and out of Lycra, i've decided to go all hipster (well as hipster as a 37 year old can be ) and get a single speed dolan with foot straps, wearing my jeans and tshirt and take it easy on the way in. 24 minutes to do 7 miles with roughly 400ft of climbing doesnt seem too bad.



I did the whole 'buy special gear for a 7 mile commute' thing when I first started cycling, the lycra came in handy when riding with the local club and joining friends leisure rides but for a relatively short commuter ride like, I see newbies getting drawn in by the fizzy lemon stuff and die a little inside every time I see someone in a flouro high viz helmet cover. Cycling for normal people in normal clothes is massively underrated.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (14 Feb 2020)

Another wonderful commute this morning, a quite spectacular dawn with just the slightest smidgen of frost.

That's 9/9 dry commutes this week, against all expectations. Fingers crossed for the return tonight, then plan on building an ark for the forecast non-stop deluge over the entire weekend.


----------



## straas (14 Feb 2020)

Brompton Fridays - such a nice change not having to get changed at both ends. Slowly learning to take it steady enough not to sweat...


----------



## captain nemo1701 (14 Feb 2020)

Last nights commuting shenanigans:
Waiting at a crossing, light turns red, woman in front steps out into highway to cross but nearly gets hit by two kids jumping the red light on e-scooters (no lights), swerving around cars in rush hour traffic. I make eye contact with younger kid who shouts ‘F**k off ‘ at me. Both ride down main carriageway, beeping car horns…etc. Candidates for the Darwin Awards.
Leaving Railway Path up dark unlit lane, little white LED light coming towards me appears to be about 6 inches off the floor. Always see chap with his Jack Russell which has white LED on it’s collar. I assume it’s the dog and think it’s off the lead so I stop, angle my lights up expecting to see it…nope..…bloke dressed in black on a black e-scooter coming towards me with pathetic tiny LED on it, just above wheel arch. Hardly adequate lighting.
Stopped at local shop to but milk. Unlock bike, wheel it to kerb only to narrowly miss twit rushing past on….yep…another e-scooter thundering along pavement.
I’m beginning to really dislike these bloody things. They’re currently illegal plus don’t tell me they’re the ‘cool future of transport’…how cool is it looking like a mannequin nailed to a plank of wood?.

Wind?...no problems really. I make sure I fart quietly & discreetly.


----------



## confusedcyclist (14 Feb 2020)

captain nemo1701 said:


> …how cool is it looking like a mannequin nailed to a plank of wood?.


Hah! You came to the wrong forum, clearly no one here cares what they look like on their commute as most of us are decked out in lycra, high viz and/or plaine old rain coats.

I've yet to see any e-scooter's in the wild. I wonder if it's our hilly terrain that is keeping them at bay?


----------



## rivers (14 Feb 2020)

First full commute of the week. Fairly pleasant. Looks like rain on the way home


----------



## roubaixtuesday (14 Feb 2020)

So, it pissed it down all afternoon, then just as I mounted my steed, the clouds parted and...

...a full 10/10 dry commutes this week.


----------



## HLaB (14 Feb 2020)

On my commute to night there was an almighty bang beneath me as I went through a potholed cycle lane so I prepared my self for the worst. Strangely all was fine so I sat back down. Lol, my saddle rail clamp must have came loose enough for the nose to go down when I hit a bump. I thought for a moment about fixing it but decided to cycle the 16 miles or so with it pointing down.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Feb 2020)

After my comments yesterday about the strength of thie wind so far this week, today was...actually quite pleasant with just a slight breeze & bright sunshine this morning and a stiff, but mostly side/tail wind for the afternoon ride home.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Feb 2020)

I was riding home this afternoon, & had pulled up in a queue of traffic (I was turning left here), when a totally brain-dead scrote on a 'BSO' came riding along the pavement, off the kerb, over the junction, & back onto the kerb
A car turning left into Lidl had to brake very sharply, I heard little noises as the ABS stopped the tyres from locking
I really thought driver was going to have a new bonnet ornament, & was (very quickly) mentally writing a witness statement for the insurers & the Coroner

Said scrote was wearing a 'snorkel parka' with the hood up
What kind of fools are we raising, apart from candidates for Darwinism


I was heading in the same direction as the camera is looking, but obviously on the left of the road

https://www.instantstreetview.com/@53.70078,-1.420709,197.46h,3.17p,0z


----------



## Randombiker9 (15 Feb 2020)

If your cycling this Saturday or and Sunday be careful. There’s going to be strong winds again.


----------



## Randombiker9 (15 Feb 2020)

lol wind wasn’t too bad but took the river shortcut. Probably wasn’t the best idea but I got into town fine. Luckily I have no hills on the way Into town and left early before the wind got stronger


----------



## C R (15 Feb 2020)

Randombiker9 said:


> lol wind wasn’t too bad but took the river shortcut. Probably wasn’t the best idea but I got into town fine. Luckily I have no hills on the way Into town and left early before the wind got stronger


Take care on the way back, it seems to be getting worse, and gusty winds are very treacherous.


----------



## Magpies (15 Feb 2020)

Each morning I've commuted this week I have battled the gusts on my way in, in the expectation that they'd speed me up on the way home in the evening. Not once! Headwinds ..... always headwinds!


----------



## HLaB (18 Feb 2020)

I need to get back on time tonight so I've no time for 18 miles Commute. So I am sat on the busway bus. Not sure that'll be much faster (it takes around 45mins, I do it 60mins) but at least it will save my legs as it's a VO2max turbore session I need to get back for.


----------



## Randombiker9 (18 Feb 2020)

Really drivers on way to work. Driver close passed me to the point I had to go onto the pavement to avoid hitting him and then when I got back on the road another driver said use the cycle path. When the pavement isn’t even a cycle path.
Sometimes i think drivers are just bullies and looking for a reaction. So I just ignore the drivers


----------



## ianrauk (18 Feb 2020)

Randombiker9 said:


> So I just ignore the drivers



Just do this.. better for your piece of mind.


----------



## C R (18 Feb 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Just do this.. better for your *piece of mind*.


My favourite maiden album 

View: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL4YsnucVIwWpi7bt1Z9FH9AXgwuiEXTIh


----------



## phillip scott (18 Feb 2020)

Riding to work this morning cold & tired, I looked to my left & a kestrel was flying beside me for about 30 meters,absolutely buzzing when I got in, the wonders of nature


----------



## rivers (18 Feb 2020)

\Tough slog home into a headwind. Was crawling along at 8mph on a bit I normally do twice that


----------



## ianrauk (18 Feb 2020)

rivers said:


> \Tough slog home into a headwind. Was crawling along at 8mph on a bit I normally do twice that


Yep. Same here. Was a tough old commute home this evening
Luckily the storms passed through before I left work.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (18 Feb 2020)

It's like winter here today: about 40mm of rain has fallen in the last 24 hours, at home and at work. I arrived at work this morning with wet clothes and shoes. I stuffed the shoes with balled-up newspaper, and used a different approach for the clothes. For these, I lay a sheet of newspaper flat on the floor, then put the clothes flat on the sheet, with optionally another sheet of newspaper on top of the clothes. I then roll this package up, starting at one end. I call it the "Cannelloni Method".  It's surprisingly effective at drying my clothes, although the socks are drying out the slowest.


----------



## Twizit (19 Feb 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> For these, I lay a sheet of newspaper flat on the floor, then put the clothes flat on the sheet, with optionally another sheet of newspaper on top of the clothes. I then roll this package up, starting at one end. I call it the "Cannelloni Method".



Exactly same method used when travelling with work and having rinsed out gym kit in the shower - just use hotel towels instead - really quick way of drying out stuff.

Somehow mostly avoided the showers this week (which means I will get soaked on the way home tonight) but am fairly beat up by the strong headwinds on the way home each day. Not breaking any speed records just now...


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Feb 2020)

It was clear this morning so I fitted an extended commute in before breakfast.

I seem to have slowed down a lot recently. I'd normally expect 16-18mph average but that's dropped to 14mph for the past month or more. The wind's been responsible for some of that, and I'm on my heavier bike too I suppose. 

Slogging on towards springtime..


----------



## straas (19 Feb 2020)

Twizit said:


> Exactly same method used when travelling with work and having rinsed out gym kit in the shower - just use hotel towels instead - really quick way of drying out stuff.
> 
> Somehow mostly avoided the showers this week (which means I will get soaked on the way home tonight) but am fairly beat up by the strong headwinds on the way home each day. Not breaking any speed records just now...



LOVE it when the hotel has one of those spinny machines for wet swimwear. Quick soap rinse of the gym kit and get it in there. Bonus points if there's a heated towel rail in the room.


----------



## ExpatTyke (20 Feb 2020)

I saw a barn owl yesterday morning on the way into work - took off from a branch and floated down the track in front of me, completely silent. I see tawny owls occasionally, but that was the first time I've seen a barn owl on the commute.

Going past a field of sheep a few miles further on I noticed a funny looking sheep amongst the other sheep. Stopped for a look, and it wandered over towards me - it was a llama, or possibly an alpaca.


----------



## Arjimlad (20 Feb 2020)

It was nice to leave work before it was properly dark yesterday - feels like spring is underway.

Four miles of 35mph wind right in my face down the A38 was a good workout this morning, though !


----------



## ukoldschool (21 Feb 2020)

Now that its light out at 5pm I have been cycling from Tooting to Blackfriars instead of getting the overground. Its a nice easy ride along London CS7 (although Im still confused about where it goes when you get to Elephant...) and I get to Blackfriars at the same time I would do if I rode to the station then got on the train 

Could have sworn I saw Julian Assange coming out of a costcutter somewhere in Oval/Kennington, but he is still in HMP Bellmarsh so it must have been a doppelganger...


----------



## HLaB (21 Feb 2020)

The wind and floods have been horrible this week. I found out yesterday another reason why I don't use converted foot way farcilities. Unfortunately the cyclist who was hasn't learnt that lesson. He was going along that 0.5m wide bumpy foot (loosely cycle) way when a van went by on the road through a massive flood and soaked him on the foot (ahem cycle) way. I went by a minute later on the road moved out round the flood and was overtook by a car that couldn't go through the flood.
A little later I went through a road closure only to find that the council had put out a few cones round a small sink hole and continued on. Lol, with that in the memory I went down the road again today to find out that the council had dug a circa 3ft by 4ft trench from hedge to hedge. I managed to get by but had to indulge in some cyclocross


----------



## straas (21 Feb 2020)

So fed up of this weather now - windy and wet every day.

Looks like it'll be another wet one on the way home :-/


----------



## ManiaMuse (22 Feb 2020)

straas said:


> So fed up of this weather now - windy and wet every day.
> 
> Looks like it'll be another wet one on the way home :-/


Yup, me too. Don't mind rain too much but the wind can go and do one.

And why is it never a tailwind?


----------



## GetFatty (24 Feb 2020)

With the issues with my knee and then last week's infection in my arm, today was my first commute in over a month. Everything seemed to hold up well although the knee is in a brace. Absolutely knackered though and a few minutes slower than usual, still good to be back on the bike


----------



## C R (24 Feb 2020)

Moist and blowy this morning. Had the wind behind me most of the time, but in the bit where it was on my side I had to lean against it to ride straight!


----------



## ianrauk (24 Feb 2020)

GetFatty said:


> With the issues with my knee and then last week's infection in my arm, today was my first commute in over a month. Everything seemed to hold up well although the knee is in a brace. Absolutely knackered though and a few minutes slower than usual, still good to be back on the bike



Have the antibiotics worked? Looked very painful.


----------



## straas (24 Feb 2020)

over 20 minutes late to work today because I sat in bed listening to the rain when I woke up.

Didn't really fancy going outside...


----------



## roubaixtuesday (24 Feb 2020)

Positively apocalyptic this morning, kept on expecting to meet the four horsemen coming the other way. 

Still, better than being in a steel box.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Feb 2020)

That annoying fine drizzle, blown on a strong, swirling breeze all the way in. Can we please just have one week of normal, calm weather?


----------



## Sixmile (24 Feb 2020)

First cycle commute in 12 days  almost ashamed to admit that! I drove the first 12 miles too and only managed 2.5 on the bike but yes, the weather has been foul. Come on March, give us something decent.


----------



## GetFatty (24 Feb 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Have the antibiotics worked? Looked very painful.


Kind of. It's down to a ping pong ball size now on the actual elbow. Waiting for a call back from my GP to see if she needs to see me again. It's still quite painful!!!


----------



## ren531 (24 Feb 2020)

On my way in to work today in Lancasters one way at a very busy junction in the dark me doing about 18mph ran right over a 2 inch dia branch about 4-5foot long and green with moss never saw it coming, luckily it was at 90degrees to my front wheel and i bounced over it staying upright, if it had been at any other angle i think it would have had me on the floor, so could have been a lot worse, just shows theres always some new hazard to look out for.


----------



## straas (25 Feb 2020)

Lying in bed last night listening to the wind howling, woke up this morning to the rain hammering off the roof.

Another soaking commute.

Pi** off February, you terrible terrible month.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Feb 2020)

straas said:


> Lying in bed last night listening to the wind howling, woke up this morning to the rain hammering off the roof.
> 
> Another soaking commute.
> 
> Pi** off February, you terrible terrible month.




Also woke up to rain this morning but by the time I left for home it had stopped. Turned out to be a very pleasant commute. Cloudy now but sunshine is breaking through.


----------



## rivers (25 Feb 2020)

only 25mph gusts today. Felt calm in comparison


----------



## AndreaJ (25 Feb 2020)

Lovely morning here in Shropshire, blue sky, sunshine and no wind. Unfortunately according to the weather forecast it’s not going to last long with sleet and hail by lunchtime.


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Feb 2020)

I did a passable imitation of Bambi as I walked down to the shed to collect my bike this morning. The ice was a bit a of a surprise. I went straight past the shed and drove to work in the car.

I walked into the canteen to grab a coffee before changing out of my cycling gear and received a fair amount of congratulations for making it into work on my bike in such conditions.

Im trying to work out if I can sneak back to my car wearing my viz vest and day glo helmet at knocking off time.


----------



## straas (26 Feb 2020)

Nearly made it in to work today without getting wet, only for it to chuck it down for the last 1km.

My lower back is currently knackered, makes setting off from lights a very pedestrian experience.


----------



## C R (26 Feb 2020)

The forecast for this morning was cold, and possibly icy. Glorious sunshine when I set off, dry, no ice and for the first time in a couple of weeks no wind!

Of course, to level things, some impatient idiot tried to squeeze me out of the lane to join the queueing traffic five meters further down. A stern stare and some choice words changed his mind.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Feb 2020)

Gorgeous blue sky sunny, chilly morning. I was expecting plenty of frost and ice from last nights sleet and rain but it was dry roads all the way.

Perfect cycling weather this morning. Made for a very nice commute.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (26 Feb 2020)

My mastery of the weather gods continues: very pleasant bright albeit cold ride in, just a tiny bit of slush on the road, but hills white with snow. 

Got changed, emerged from changing room, lashing down with sleet.

I'm due my comeuppance very, very soon.


----------



## I like Skol (26 Feb 2020)

Not posted in here for a while but todays commute is worth noting for several reasons...

 Had to help a colleague get his bike roadworthy for the trip home before I too left the bike shed this morning. He had swapped in an old emergency rear wheel last night after finding his tubeless tyre flat. Unfortunately this had caused some problems with the disc brake which had somehow managed to eat the spring plate. Luckily I managed to pop the spring out and leave functioning brakes to allow him to get home 

This was the 4th of 4 commutes, meaning I had done a full set without resorting to the car despite some atrocious weather, and still grinning! 

I rode home this morning with some trepidation after it occurred to me in the wee small hours that today, 26th Feb, is exactly 2yrs since I was knocked off my bike on the ride home from work by an inattentive driver. The resulting broken neck and fractured skull didn't stop me from getting back on my bike again (eventually) but I still regularly wonder if I should ride on the busy roads when I think about the narrow escape I had from my brush with death or paralysis!
Note to self: Tubeless tyres are not real world practical!!!


----------



## rivers (26 Feb 2020)

I like Skol said:


> Not posted in here for a while but todays commute is worth noting for several reasons...
> 
> Had to help a colleague get his bike roadworthy for the trip home before I too left the bike shed this morning. He had swapped in an old emergency rear wheel last night after finding his tubeless tyre flat. Unfortunately this had caused some problems with the disc brake which had somehow managed to eat the spring plate. Luckily I managed to pop the spring out and leave functioning brakes to allow him to get home
> Note to self: Tubeless tyres are not real world practical!!!


Why did you have to change out the entire wheel? Pop the tyre off, put a tube in, inflate and re-fit the wheel. It's a little messy, but that's it.


----------



## I like Skol (26 Feb 2020)

rivers said:


> Why did you have to change out the entire wheel? Pop the tyre off, put a tube in, inflate and re-fit the wheel. It's a little messy, but that's it.


I don't know why, it wasn't me! I guess coming to his bike at his usual departure time and finding the tyre flat and unable to inflate meant the quickest solution (and least messy!!!) was the alternative wheel option?

The mess alone is a valid reason to avoid tubeless IMO.


----------



## straas (26 Feb 2020)

I have tubeless on my summer bike and Im still terrified of it.

Lovely smooth ride though.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Feb 2020)

Another one with the clear skies (at last), but a cold breeze and wet roads from overnight rain. No thoughts about ice until I came across a driver scaping their windscreen...


----------



## skudupnorth (26 Feb 2020)

Snow, sleet, hail and damn wind still greeting me on this mornings commute along with a fallen tree on the NCN55 near Bolton. 
Better ride this evening though, spring is on its way......... I hope 😳


----------



## GetFatty (27 Feb 2020)

Wet, cold, dark. But this being the 3rd day of commuting this week (after over a month off) I'm feeling fitter than I was on Monday and Tuesday so still in a happy frame of mind! Just hoping to get my kit dry by lunchtime when I'm planning on "relocating my working environment"


----------



## straas (27 Feb 2020)

Expected snow and / or ice this morning, so was almost pleasant to just have rain. 

Wish there was some sort of enforcement on 20mph roads, I always maintain around 20 on them and get overtaken at what feels like 40.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Feb 2020)

Well that was a complete change from yesterdays glorious sunny weather.
Cold, wet and grim.. not a nice morning's commute weather wise.
It's now snowing/sleeting in SE Londonshire.


----------



## ukoldschool (27 Feb 2020)

Thick clumpy snow that seemed to find your eyes nomatter what direction you were going in Snorbans this morning, then depart the train in Sarf Laandaan and its just wet and nasty


----------



## Arjimlad (27 Feb 2020)

Left home in sleety rain, but after 3 miles it had stopped and I finished up in some sunshine. Gave it a bit more oomph & broke the 15mph threshold which is better than of late.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (27 Feb 2020)

Felt utterly drained as I left work tonight, but whilst dragging my sorry and unwilling carcass up a hill, the magnificent sight of Venus in close conjunction with a sliver of crescent moon hoved into view. 

The lifting of my spirits was completed by the celestial wonders being serenaded by the loud hooting of at least two owls, sight unseen. 

I dawdled the remaining miles home gazing in wonderment at the heavenly splendour, and quite forgot my weary limbs.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Feb 2020)

What an amazing change in weather for the commute home. Where it was cold, wet and grim this morning. This evening's commute started in sunshine before dusk. Was dry and no wind. It made for a really great ride home.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Feb 2020)

Very cold and constant rain this morning, bright skies, but a 15-20mph headwind in the afternoon. Thankfully I had taken the day off in advance so missed all that


----------



## roubaixtuesday (28 Feb 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> My mastery of the weather gods continues: very pleasant bright albeit cold ride in, just a tiny bit of slush on the road, but hills white with snow.
> 
> Got changed, emerged from changing room, lashing down with sleet.
> 
> I'm due my comeuppance very, very soon.



And true to form, the weather gods punish me for my hubris.

Left the house in the dry this morning, only to meet 40 minutes of driving sleet into a strong headwind.

Definitively the most unpleasant commute of the entire winter.


----------



## C R (28 Feb 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> And true to form, the weather gods punish me for my hubris.
> 
> Left the house in the dry this morning, only to meet 40 minutes of driving sleet into a strong headwind.
> 
> Definitively the most unpleasant commute of the entire winter.


I gave up today, first car commute since September. It isn't particularly bad, just heavy rain and a bit cold, but somehow I just couldn't face it.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (28 Feb 2020)

C R said:


> I gave up today, first car commute since September. It isn't particularly bad, just heavy rain and a bit cold, but somehow I just couldn't face it.



Despair not. The vernal equinox is just three weeks away!


----------



## straas (28 Feb 2020)

Took both panniers in yesterday because of Lidls French specialbuy week - went a bit mad

2kg of pommes noisette
bottle of normandie cider
20 mini filled crepes
2 pack ham and cheese croissant
jam pastries
2 pack mini salami
Camembert 
munster cheese
canal AOP cheese
pack of breaded cheeses for baking
profiteroles


definitely didn't make me enjoy the headwind on the way home.


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Mar 2020)

on my arris this morning due to black ice grrrrrrrr.


----------



## Arjimlad (2 Mar 2020)

My usual ten mile route was very nice today although I had to go very carefully along Shellard's Lane which was more like riding along a stream. It wasn't up to the BB though, which was good. 

At last some sunshine and a dry forecast so the waters should subside !


----------



## rivers (3 Mar 2020)

I just finished getting everything together for this morning's commute, and I was just enjoying my morning coffee, when our Airbnb guest informed us that our dog had helped herself to his dark chocolate bar. 10 minutes later, I'm in the car, in my lycra on my way to the vets. No coffee, no cycling. Today can do one


----------



## Jenkins (3 Mar 2020)

The just above zero temperature helped wake me up after only 4.5 hours sleep. Now stuck in a traffic jam on the way to Heathrow for a meeting. Why did I agree to this?


----------



## ukoldschool (3 Mar 2020)

drafted a roadie on the way back to Blackfriars the other day, all good, got a nice tow (which is useful on a brompton with a full bag on the front acting like reverse sail...) but then he went through a puddle......


----------



## straas (4 Mar 2020)

rivers said:


> I just finished getting everything together for this morning's commute, and I was just enjoying my morning coffee, when our Airbnb guest informed us that our dog had helped herself to his dark chocolate bar. 10 minutes later, I'm in the car, in my lycra on my way to the vets. No coffee, no cycling. Today can do one




How's the dog?

Mine once ate a disposable shaving razor!


----------



## rivers (4 Mar 2020)

straas said:


> How's the dog?
> 
> Mine once ate a disposable shaving razor!



She's fine as we got to the vet within an hour. 
Spent yesterday following me around work feeling sorry for herself, but enjoying cuddles with students


----------



## dhd.evans (4 Mar 2020)

Someone lost a wing mirror this morning. It wasn't me.

Chap tried to squeeze through a gap, flegged me and as I steadied myself caught his wing mirror with my hand. How much is a close pass worth? about £30 apparently.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (4 Mar 2020)

I got soaked riding to work just now, with light to moderate rain for the whole 1 hour commute.

Melbourne's weather has been odd lately: after one of the hottest Decembers ever (which is our first month of summer over here), and with thick smoke from massive bushfires covering Melbourne, January and February were completely different (a welcome change, actually). In my part of Melbourne, the January rainfall total was almost triple the long-term average, and February rain was about double the long-term average. January was a lot cooler than December, and February had average maxima about 2 degrees lower than the long-term average. I also just noticed that my area received about 42mm of rain in the last 8 hours.


I've done a "cannelloni wrap" of various bits of cycling clothing, and my cycling shoes, using newspaper, so they're not too soggy when I put them on to ride home. This weekend, when I'm not too busy packing for my upcoming house move (Friday next week), I'll be giving the poor bike a very thorough clean.


----------



## confusedcyclist (5 Mar 2020)

Today's ride was trivial. The ebike makes sure of that. I always arrive feeling like I've still had a work out. So weird because you just don't feel it at the time and there no sweating to deal with after. I left my beanie hat in the washing machine last night, so too damp to wear on my commute today. Surprisingly I need not have worried, my melon didn't feel the cold much, but on account of the misty fog, my bike, trousers and hair were a bit damp on arrival. Nothing a quick pat down wouldn't dissipate. Funny old weather. Very much looking forward to spring. Tantalisingly close now.


----------



## dhd.evans (5 Mar 2020)

WARNING: MANY SWEARS.


----------



## DCBassman (5 Mar 2020)

dhd.evans said:


> WARNING: MANY SWEARS.



Jeez, lucky he didn't have you down!


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Mar 2020)

dhd.evans said:


> WARNING: MANY SWEARS.



Eek ! 

What happened next ? A robust exchange of views or what ?


----------



## dhd.evans (5 Mar 2020)

Arjimlad said:


> Eek !
> 
> What happened next ? A robust exchange of views or what ?



Honestly, he seemed resigned to it. Just took it on the nose that the wingmirror was gone and i was fine. Chalk it up to another day on the silly roads of Dundee!


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Mar 2020)

dhd.evans said:


> Honestly, he seemed resigned to it. Just took it on the nose that the wingmirror was gone and i was fine. Chalk it up to another day on the silly roads of Dundee!



Well I hope he has learned a lesson for the sake of everyone else !


----------



## straas (5 Mar 2020)

How did it come off? would have thought if you'd been hit with it you'd have been off?!


----------



## dhd.evans (5 Mar 2020)

straas said:


> How did it come off? would have thought if you'd been hit with it you'd have been off?!



My hand went up as I got a fleg from the car suddenly appearing which caught the wingmirror. There were scuffs on my bars and the bar end was loose so must have caught that as well.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Mar 2020)

Nasty that @dhd.evans 
Lucky didn't have you off. Scumbag driver.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Mar 2020)

Wow.. how much rain this year? Every day on this commute week I have had rain either morning or evening or both. Last nights was torrential. It's wetty wet again for this evenings commute home. Thankfully a tailwind is helping me home just that little bit quicker then usual.


----------



## straas (5 Mar 2020)

Has that gone to the police? Think that driver needs a bit of re-education...


----------



## dhd.evans (5 Mar 2020)

straas said:


> Has that gone to the police? Think that driver needs a bit of re-education...



Nah, Tayside Polis are lovely people but there's nothing for them to do here. Remember, this the force that don't think Operation Close Pass is worth doing because their OIC suggested cyclists bring this on themselves.


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Mar 2020)

This was my morning's chief cockwomble. The poor oncoming Toyota driver had a proper fright. The Beetle driver didn't want to discuss it with me so I have reported it to A&S Police. 

I am afraid I also swore a bit so there's no audio on this.


----------



## skudupnorth (5 Mar 2020)

Spring has arrived !!!! Cracking weather this afternoon was a good reason to extend my commute home along the NCN55 to Monton and back down the Bridgewater Way


----------



## straas (6 Mar 2020)

The weather today is luxurious


----------



## ianrauk (6 Mar 2020)

Like a summers day out there. Beautiful blue sky sunshine.
Makes a nice change from the 3 last torrential wet commutes.


----------



## skudupnorth (6 Mar 2020)

Cannot call it commuting when the weather is so good 😁 Decided to get out earlier due to the stunning clear, blue skies and make the most of the commute to work along the Bridgewater way and NCN55.
Sorry about the photo fest, it’s just too good not to share


----------



## skudupnorth (9 Mar 2020)

I’m sorry everyone but no scenic shots tonight for your pleasure unless you like my moist ankle shot with a cyclists tan line of trail goop 🤢


----------



## Mike_P (9 Mar 2020)

First cycled commute today since 7 Feb when the road bike broke it derauilleur hanger. New ebike on the duty today and dry this morning with the weather forecast seeming to indicate the same might be possible for the return but clearly by mid afternoon that was clearly no longer the case. Was slightly murky with the rain and tried to switch the fitted lights on, nothing. Display indicated low but adequate battery power with 2 bars showing. At home pressed the checker on the battery and a single bar struggled into life. So an almost flat battery after only 28 miles albeit with 1724 Strava feet of elevational gain . The ebikes app however gives far greater climbing figures i.e. a 452ft Strava record is 2231ft and has nearly 6200ft in total


----------



## hennbell (9 Mar 2020)

worst luck in the last 24 hours. Upon inspection my winter commuting bicycle 2013 Scott Sub 10 has a crack in the Frame where the top tube meets the down tube. Warranty is for 5 years, bike is almost 7 years old.

Using my Trek MTB today rear wheel did not feel entirely good. Pumped it up cleaned the rim to find a crack in the rim, formed on both sides of the spoke nipple.


----------



## DCBassman (9 Mar 2020)

hennbell said:


> worst luck in the last 24 hours. Upon inspection my winter commuting bicycle 2013 Scott Sub 10 has a crack in the Frame where the top tube meets the down tube. Warranty is for 5 years, bike is almost 7 years old.
> 
> Using my Trek MTB today rear wheel did not feel entirely good. Pumped it up cleaned the rim to find a crack in the rim, formed on both sides of the spoke nipple.


Expensive day...


----------



## GetFatty (10 Mar 2020)

Good news: Summer kit was out today! Yay!!! 
Bad news: Head wind all the way to work 
Worse news: I've decided my reading glasses now need to form an integral part of my repair kit


----------



## HarryTheDog (10 Mar 2020)

GetFatty said:


> Good news: Summer kit was out today! Yay!!!
> Bad news: Head wind all the way to work
> Worse news: I've decided my reading glasses now need to form an integral part of my repair kit


My reading glasses have been part of my repair kit for years now, real pain when they are not there .


----------



## GetFatty (10 Mar 2020)

HarryTheDog said:


> My reading glasses have been part of my repair kit for years now, real pain when they are not there .


I have reading glasses all over the place but not until now in my cycling kit. We have a policy at work that if you arrive before 7am on Monday you have to sign in. I have to ask the security guard to read my pass number to me


----------



## ianrauk (10 Mar 2020)

GetFatty said:


> Good news: Summer kit was out today! Yay!!!
> Bad news: Head wind all the way to work
> Worse news: I've decided my reading glasses now need to form an integral part of my repair kit




Bought the vest out of retirement then?

Same too though.. very mild ride in this morning.
...Did see another cycle commuter who was dressed for arctic conditions. Boy he must have been boiling in there somewhere.


----------



## Heigue'r (10 Mar 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Bought the vest out of retirement then?
> 
> Same too though.. very mild ride in this morning.
> ...Did see another cycle commuter who was dressed for arctic conditions. Boy he must have been boiling in there somewhere.


I was dressed for arctic conditions myself..general kit for anything minus...dont know what I was thinking..just eased off and plodded along into the headwind..will break out the shorts tomorrow id say


----------



## straas (10 Mar 2020)

Had to drop off the van for its annual health check today, so had to cycle in from east of stockport.

Some very very hostile roads out that way during rush hour!


----------



## Arjimlad (10 Mar 2020)

Arjimlad said:


> Watch out, this murderous twonk demonstrated to me how little space he thinks that he ought to leave for us.
> 
> By his driving and with his hands.
> View attachment 486672



Last week I had a call to say I was wanted in court on this matter tomorrow !

The driver's pleaded not guilty to driving without due care & attention. 

It should prove interesting. Morning off work, train to Bath for 0930.


----------



## C R (10 Mar 2020)

Arjimlad said:


> Last week I had a call to say I was wanted in court on this matter tomorrow !
> 
> The driver's pleaded not guilty to driving without due care & attention.
> 
> It should prove interesting. Morning off work, train to Bath for 0930.


Good luck, hopefully you get a good result.


----------



## Magpies (10 Mar 2020)

Went out lightly clothed on a mild, sunny morning .....
Just cycled back in headwinds so blustery it was a struggle, plus horizontal rain, wishing I had warmer gear on.
Am I looking forward to summer this year !!


----------



## Jenkins (10 Mar 2020)

I had to extend the commute with a trip to Ipswich this afternoon to collect my car having been serviced & MOT'd. Thanks to it being mostly westwards, I took the longer way there due to better hedgerow coverage providing a bit of shelter from the strongest of the afternoon wind. It was still bloody hard work.


----------



## hennbell (10 Mar 2020)

Early spring means strange weather here. Mornings rides at -16C with afternoon rides close to Zero.
Also, as the temperature increases the characteristics of the snow change. For months the snow has been so dry that snowballs could not be formed. Now I have to restrain myself from scooping up some snow to lob at close passers. I would never throw snow in anger but I will always think about it.


----------



## GetFatty (11 Mar 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Bought the vest out of retirement then?
> 
> Same too though.. very mild ride in this morning.
> ...Did see another cycle commuter who was dressed for arctic conditions. Boy he must have been boiling in there somewhere.


I'd just like to point out that it's not a vest, it's an expensive, well designed Triathlon top!!


----------



## C R (11 Mar 2020)

It almost feels like spring is round the corner, and no wind! Magic.


----------



## straas (11 Mar 2020)

Don't know if I had a tailwind, or if it was just not being rained on for a change - but that was a really nice commute in this morning.


----------



## Heigue'r (11 Mar 2020)

Used the summer bike today..what a pleasure..effortless in comparrison to the commuter


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Mar 2020)

C R said:


> Good luck, hopefully you get a good result.



Thanks - full account here !

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/court-result-after-hgv-close-pass.258327/


----------



## Magpies (11 Mar 2020)

Passed the 750km mark in about 6 weeks' commuting despite the wettest windiest winter period I can remember.
That must be worth a few brownie points!


----------



## skudupnorth (11 Mar 2020)

Another lovely commute home along the Bridgewater way from Worsley to Astley 
Sky was amazing and gave a perfect backdrop to the pit head at the Lancashire Mining Museum


----------



## ianrauk (11 Mar 2020)

Cor... that was a naughty headwind for the ride home. Had at a near standstill in places, along with crappy backed up traffic made for a tough, slow commute home this evening.


----------



## C R (11 Mar 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Cor... that was a naughty headwind for the ride home. Had at a near standstill in places, along with crappy backed up traffic made for a tough, slow commute home this evening.


Same here, though my commute is rather shorter than yours. The last bit for me was rather unnerving, trying to turn right, with the wind throwing me side to side and traffic behind, made for an "interesting" experience.

Is the wind ever going to calm down?


----------



## Mike_P (11 Mar 2020)

C R said:


> Is the wind ever going to calm down?


Friday possibly but as for tomorrow, just glad I have the day off albeit it looks like a day for indoor tasks.


----------



## Twizit (12 Mar 2020)

Almost felt like Spring this morning. First commute in daylight, sun and no rain. Suspect strong headwind to come on way home though


----------



## Randombiker9 (12 Mar 2020)

Just fell off my own error anyone know how to fix






Brake levers are messed up


----------



## si_c (12 Mar 2020)

Randombiker9 said:


> Just fell off my own error anyone know how to fix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes! Normally just one side gets pushed over!!!

The quickest and easiest way to fix that is to hit them repeatedly with the palm of your hand in the direction you want them to go - they have likely just rotated inwards rather than up or down on the bars - so you can just hit them until they are back in place, if they go too far, just hit the other side.


----------



## straas (12 Mar 2020)

^ What he said. You can loosen and rotate, but you'll get the same end effect. 

Worth looking over bars, fork etc for any dents or cracks whilst you're at it.


----------



## Randombiker9 (12 Mar 2020)

si_c said:


> Yikes! Normally just one side gets pushed over!!!
> 
> The quickest and easiest way to fix that is to hit them repeatedly with the palm of your hand in the direction you want them to go - they have likely just rotated inwards rather than up or down on the bars - so you can just hit them until they are back in place, if they go too far, just hit the other side.


Thanks, I just went to Halfords to check it over and it’s was fine however it needed Allen Key to put it into place. (They were Able to fix it and said it was lucky it was just that and that I was fine.)

I was cutting through the river and there was a big like
Off road pothole. I avoided it but accienrtly pressed rear brake and wheel lost traction . There’s somehow a tiny crack In my helmet. But other than that my knees took all the impact. Luckily there just sore a hurt A tiny bit and a tiny scrape so I guess I’m lucky with that. 
lol I was only on my way to town to get a Mother’s Day and housemates birthday present. I was going to feed the ducks as well but I’ll do that another day. I’m just continuing my day 

. I’ll keep an eye on myself whilst shopping Incase I start to feel worse and I’m in town now anyway.

If you cycle your bound to fall off at least once it’s part of cycling


----------



## captain nemo1701 (12 Mar 2020)

My commute appears to be a bit wet (Warning- local ad-laden rag):

Flooded cycle path


----------



## ManiaMuse (12 Mar 2020)

Why is it always so bloody windy?

Nasty crosswinds last night and I suspect the same this evening. There are a couple of apartment blocks on one part of my route which I am starting to develop a phobia of because they funnel the wind really violently and unpredictably.


----------



## C R (12 Mar 2020)

ManiaMuse said:


> Why is it always so bloody windy?
> 
> Nasty crosswinds last night and I suspect the same this evening. There are a couple of apartment blocks on one part of my route which I am starting to develop a phobia of because they funnel the wind really violently and unpredictably.


Quite. The wind is really getting tiresome now.


----------



## GetFatty (12 Mar 2020)

My commute to my sofa was pretty unremarkable today.


----------



## skudupnorth (12 Mar 2020)

Well that ride home hurt ! Serious head wind with added pointy rain along a very straight guided busway ! Finally cleared the 1k miles mark since New Year so it was worth it


----------



## Arjimlad (13 Mar 2020)

This is great, I thought as I headed ten miles north this morning, averaging over 18mph. Crossing the M5 at Falfield was tough in the westerly wind, but all set for a smooth ten miles back south again... well you can guess the rest. 

Lovely day for it and great to have some dry roads !


----------



## fossyant (13 Mar 2020)

Terrible today, walked down stairs and put the kettle on. Working from home. Might pop on the turbo at lunch.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 Mar 2020)

Last cycle commute for the foreseeable as working from home imposed from Monday. 

Was planning a gentle dawdle in, but met up with a workmate who seems to regard cycling, whether solo or in a group, as a form of unarmed combat, so chased him while he wrestled with his machine and arrived rather overheated.

Thinking about starting a "Cycle to work at home" group or somesuch. I'll go batshit crazy in about two days without the regular exercise.


----------



## lazybloke (13 Mar 2020)

Back on the bike for a commute today- first time in over 2 months. Have really missed it.
SLightly shocked that just 6 miles has made be a bit sore "below". Mind you, I was wearing jeans.

However, work boots and SPD pedals weren't nearly as bad as I feared.


----------



## Brooks (13 Mar 2020)

Travelled from Bexleyheath to Ilford via the woolwich Ferry only the ferry wasn't running this morning due to strike action, not to worry I'll use the foot tunnel instead. That was flooded at its lowest point but I managed to get by with just wet feet.
On the way home the foot tunnel was shut so I had to go via the Greenwich foot tunnel. Funny enough I enjoyed the diversion as it was a lovely mild evening.


----------



## ManiaMuse (13 Mar 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Last cycle commute for the foreseeable as working from home imposed from Monday.
> 
> 
> Thinking about starting a "Cycle to work at home" group or somesuch. I'll go batshit crazy in about two days without the regular exercise.


Yeah same here, if I get banned from going in to the office I am definitely going to have to make up the miles, mostly for my sanity. But it is going to be hard to find motivation to ride when the weather is rubbish when I don't have a reason to get on the bike to go from A to B.

Luckily my workplace is not particularly well equiped for remote working. We have lots of contigency planning reserved office space in other buildings should our office burn down/flood etc. But that's completely useless if we are not allowed to be working in the same place!

They have very few work laptops or phones and seem to be about 20 years behind in terms of arrangements to work from home.

The managers were going round the office today personally asking employees if they have any underlying health conditions and it sounds like they might be told to work from home as early as next week.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (15 Mar 2020)

I just did my first bicycle commute from my new location. The old one was from the Melbourne suburb of Ringwood North, and was about 26.5km with 225m climbing, while the new, from Montmorency is 24.9km with 400m climbing. There's some major hills in the early part of my new ride to work, with grades of 10-15%, but overall the route is easy enough, particularly since I ride it between 5 and 6am when there's not much traffic.

Montmorency (named after an old farm, which itself was named after Montmorency just north of Paris) is nice, but _aïe, c'est très vallonné_!


----------



## Tom B (15 Mar 2020)

Popped into the shops today enroute to work. 
Geez people have been loosing their heads around the shops, one bloke pulled out of a T juntion without even looking right. I could have been a double decker and he wouldnt have seen, some daft old biddy pulled a u-turn across me in the high street. 

Anyway I was locking the bike up, to the only cycle rack in town when a kindly looking old couple (70s) dressed like they were crossing the Himalayas ambled over and then detoured around rack.
The owd codger turned back and said jovially enough

Him - "We've just come back from a holiday in Devon.."
Me - "ooooh I love Devon and Cornwall, its fantastic."
Him - "Bloody cyclists were a pissing nuisance there too getting in the way in all the narrow lanes"
He then walks off...
All I could do was catch him up and reply, "Well you wont have to worry about cyclists much longer, you'll soon be dead, was it your farewell holiday?" He didn't miss a beat but his Mrs face was a picture.

A little bit bitter and unkind, but it was all could manage after being wrong footed by his approach.

I've been tittering about it all day cheered me right up. I suppose they represent the babyboomer car-car-car generation, something we have to break.

Still on the other side I think spring has sprung. The number of kids I've seen on bikes today was heartening.


----------



## GetFatty (16 Mar 2020)

Bit chilly this morning and quite a few cars who seem to think imminent sun rise means they don't have to put their lights on  Other than that a very pleasant commute into work


----------



## Shut Up Legs (16 Mar 2020)

The ride home was far hillier than I realised it would be. It was only 28.5km instead of the roughly 30 I expected, but instead of the expected 350m of climbing, it was about 460m, and like the ride to work, had some steep hills. So my round trip commute is about 53.5km with 860m climbing. I think my legs will take a while to get used to that.


----------



## ukoldschool (16 Mar 2020)

I managed to break the 100km mark last week for the first time  

Lovely day today here in the big smoke, trains empty, roads feel emptier


----------



## HarryTheDog (16 Mar 2020)

The wind seemed to have eased this morning, first time in what seems ages. Not a lot of traffic, it was bliss!. Got to work only me the receptionist and one other in out of over 60 odd people.


----------



## ManiaMuse (16 Mar 2020)

Tom B said:


> Popped into the shops today enroute to work.
> Geez people have been loosing their heads around the shops, one bloke pulled out of a T juntion without even looking right. I could have been a double decker and he wouldnt have seen, some daft old biddy pulled a u-turn across me in the high street.
> 
> Anyway I was locking the bike up, to the only cycle rack in town when a kindly looking old couple (70s) dressed like they were crossing the Himalayas ambled over and then detoured around rack.
> ...


Ha brilliant, though you should have asked if he was towing a caravan. 

I'm off work today as getting the car serviced (hopefully not too costly as just sits on the drive all the time) but interested to see if the usually awful traffic is any better tomorrow.


----------



## rivers (16 Mar 2020)

The sun was shining this morning, no wind and only a slight chill in the air, which meant I took my summer bike out. The first 7 miles were really hard work and my legs felt like lead. I thought I might have been cycling too much, and might need to take the rest of the week off and use the car or bus, just to give myself a break. But no, it was just my brake block rubbing on my rim. Once that was sorted, I was flying. One more day of cycling this week on Wednesday (I have a 14 hour of day tomorrow so taking the car, and Thursday I have a trial working from home day so we'll see how it goes).


----------



## ManiaMuse (17 Mar 2020)

Bloody windy again cycling home today (although of course no sign of a tailwind in the morning).

Tomorrow looks wet again but looks like Spring might finally start to appear from next week.


----------



## Magpies (17 Mar 2020)

Dodging the occasional snot rocket has become graver than just a nuisance in these troubled times of Covid-19. I'm taking evasive action as if they were live ammo .....!


----------



## ukoldschool (18 Mar 2020)

lovely ride back to Blackfriars last night
Trains in and home are fantastic! don't need to fold the bike at the mo and always a seat.
long live COVID


----------



## Shut Up Legs (18 Mar 2020)

My legs are aching a lot.  My new bicycle commute is a lot tougher than I thought it would be: it seems I've moved to a much hillier area of Melbourne.
The old commute is about 57km / day with 670m climbing, and the new is 53.5km / day with 875m climbing (based on 7 commutes out of 10 so far). My legs are going to take a few more weeks to get used to it. Not that they'll get a chance, since I will start working from home very shortly, and won't return to the regular home/work/home commutes for at least a month.


----------



## ManiaMuse (18 Mar 2020)

Roads starting to quieten down now, 5 minutes quicker than my average cycling home this evening (got lucky with traffic light sequences admittedly). Lucking forward to all the school run tractors disappearing off the roads soon as well.


----------



## Magpies (18 Mar 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> it seems I've moved to a much hillier area of Melbourne.


Brings back fond memories of a bike ride from the Melbourne CBD down past MCG and the Botanic Gardens, along the river to visit a friend in Yarra Bend. Wonderful flora and fauna all the way! Including trees along the river hung thick with flying foxes, and the odd snake (or two). Makes my current daily commute in Cambridge seem very tame indeed ☹️


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Mar 2020)

Is it just me or is the general angst coming out in a worsening of driving standards at commuting times ? 

This clot blazed up behind me & didn't stop until he was inches from my rear wheel, he proceeded to tailgate me around some blind bends where there's no chance of a safe overtake. I took primary to deter him.







Another driver just before this left me very little room on a close pass.





Both have been reported & in both cases Police say that they will be sending advice letter, or FPN or prosecuting (your guess as to which is as good as mine but from recent experience I'd guess advice for the close pass and FPN/course for the tailgating).


----------



## Shut Up Legs (19 Mar 2020)

Yesterday, when I was almost home, some idiot in a ridiculously large 4WD with ridiculously bright headlights decided to turn them on to high beam as he approached me, then yelled something garbled at me as I rode past. I'd raised my hand to shield my eyes because his headlight beams were too bright. I had my headlights and taillights on, as I always use them, even during the day. If he thought my headlights were too bright, then he's a bloody hypocrite. My headlights are about average for brightness compared to other cyclists' lights, and they're also angled down so that the main beam hits the road several metres in front of me.

Anyway, today's ride home will be my last bicycle commute for a while, as I'll be working from home starting next week. I'm lucky to work for a company that supports its employees with very good technology for this, not surprising, really, because its a software/hardware engineering company, and I develop ATC (air traffic control) software in my job role.


----------



## HarryTheDog (23 Mar 2020)

A glorious day for a ride, tailwind and bright sunshine had me whooshing in, in good spirits. Cars and cyclist numbers down, made for a swift commute. Got to work its going to be me and one other work colleague and the security guard until Wednesday in a 5 storey building. Then no one Thursday+Friday. I started emtying some of the gone off milk out of the fridge ( milk for over 60 people).


----------



## ianrauk (23 Mar 2020)

It was like a sunday morning out there on the roads this morning. Only 1 other cycle commuter to been seen.
Glorious sunny blue sky day too.


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 Mar 2020)

My last commute for a while today, as the hotel where I work in the Lakes is shutting for a month thanks to the Peroni virus-I've been expecting something like this for a while now, so while it's not great, I'm going to get out on the fells or on my bike as much as I can. And I'll even have time to read the whole of the Mundane Thread...not to mention lots of baking.


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Mar 2020)

I cycled to work from home yesterday but this morning the work WhatsApp and emails were buzzing with various arrangements being made to cover everything, so I couldn't get away from the tech. I might get out for a ride after work hours instead, but I'm likely to be doing extra workload of more junior colleagues who don't have the same access to systems as I do. Hunker down & enjoy those rides where you can !


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Mar 2020)

Beautiful at 5.30am for my 20km commute. No cars, no people. Lots of deer and a couple of foxes. Watching the sun come up was lovely. Still a bit chilly though. A month or so I will be stopping for breakfast and a swim on the sea.


----------



## Moodyman (24 Mar 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> Beautiful at 5.30am for my 20km commute. No cars, no people. Lots of deer and a couple of foxes. Watching the sun come up was lovely. Still a bit chilly though. A month or so I will be stopping for breakfast and a swim on the sea.



Will you stop banging on about how good Denmark is? 😄


----------



## ianrauk (24 Mar 2020)

My last commute for a while this morning.
Came in to work to set up the computers for home access and working.
..twas a beautiful morning for a commute, lovely sunny blue skies with very little traffic.


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Mar 2020)

Moodyman said:


> Will you stop banging on about how good Denmark is? 😄


I never even mentioned it  How on earth did you know I was riding in Denmark


----------



## Randombiker9 (24 Mar 2020)

I went out for a hour cycle for my one form of excersize when I came downhill there were temporarily traffic lights so I stopped and then as soon as they turned green I continued downhill which was really bendy this driver decided pull up right on a bend saying I’m holding him/her up when I wasn’t. The downhill I was on is bendy and filled with potholes and also due to this virus the roads are quiet. You can’t not avoid braking on a bend. Anyway I didn’t say anything as I knew she or he pulled up by the bend was dangerous and would cause an accident if another driver was behind and also were not supposed to come in contact with anyone. So I just ignored her. Afterwards due to way she pulled up I nearly went into the curb after since her car. 
why are people this stupid?


----------



## ManiaMuse (24 Mar 2020)

Looks like I am going to be included in the 20% of workers at my office who still get to work in the office and the roads are absolutely dead woop!

Looking forward to several blissful weeks of not having to filter past hundreds of stationary cars every morning/evening. Even got the summer bike out as well.

With a bit of luck this lockdown/schools closed thing will last for at least the rest of the Summer term and then it will be quiet-ish roads during the summer holidays by the time things start to return to normal.


----------



## Landsurfer (24 Mar 2020)

We are working and still travelling.
Commuting...
We provide essential engineering support to the Rail companies ... and to the stand by power companies supporting NHS hospitals .....
We really did not appreciate how much support we were expected to provide until this morning ...
Rail Operators, major stand by power (GenSet) companies, where phoning the office to confirm we where in a position to support them.
We've split our teams up into cells to allow support to continue ... and to allow cells to retire if illness of a single member occurs ... Commercial testing kits, good hygiene, and common sense will keep our staff safe and allow us to give the support the NHS and the Rail Operators need to keep their worlds moving ... 
What ever happens our staff will be paid their full salaries ... working or not ....... we are definitely not Weatherspoon's.
Theres only 19 of us !
Newcastle, Derby, Stoke, Doncaster, Bristol, Bournemouth .... every week ......


----------



## Shut Up Legs (25 Mar 2020)

I miss my bicycle commute.


----------



## C R (25 Mar 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I miss my bicycle commute.


Me too.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Mar 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I miss my bicycle commute.


I hear ya...


----------



## dhd.evans (25 Mar 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I miss my bicycle commute.



Was just logging into this thread to say same


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Mar 2020)

Somehow it takes extra motivation to cycle to work from home, finding a new route or suchlike


----------



## roubaixtuesday (25 Mar 2020)

Yeah. I find it harder to get out of bed for a lovely sunny ride on a route of my choosing now than I did through the winter for a cold, dark wet cycle on the same old roads. 

Weird isn't it?


----------



## straas (25 Mar 2020)

Little tip for motivation:

Make a series of routes on ridewithgps of varying time lengths (20 mins - 2 hours) and load them onto your navigation device (if you have one)

Then you always have an option of a route whatever time you wake up. 

Works for me anyway


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Mar 2020)

Did you see that RWGPS now has a function called "Collections"?

That makes things a lot easier


----------



## 13 rider (26 Mar 2020)

Still commuting as apparently I'm a key worker . Morning commutes are lovely and quiet . However my afternoon return leg is now being spoilt by the fact I keep getting overtaken by all the weekend warriors out doing there daily exercise while their not at work .


----------



## AndreaJ (26 Mar 2020)

I’m still commuting too enjoying the sunshine and lack of school run traffic, lots of people out walking in the lanes on my way home though.


----------



## I like Skol (28 Mar 2020)

Summer was nice this year, hope you all made the most of it?
Service as normal tonight, chilly, windy and a hint of rain.
Roads still really quiet but some tit in an Audi hatchback managed to scare me with a fast, close pass carried out on an otherwise empty road! Fekwit


----------



## ManiaMuse (1 Apr 2020)

Saw someone on a BSO yesterday cycling on the pavement with no rear tyre. Literally cycling on the wheelrim making lots of scraping noises!

Seemed to be managing a fast walking pace though it looked sketchy as hell.


----------



## I like Skol (1 Apr 2020)

ManiaMuse said:


> Saw someone on a BSO yesterday cycling on the pavement with no rear tyre. Literally cycling on the wheelrim making lots of scraping noises!
> 
> Seemed to be managing a fast walking pace though it looked sketchy as hell.


Seen a couple of riders with flat or barely inflated tyres recently and thought how could they bare to keep going, but no tyre at all takes the prize


----------



## hennbell (1 Apr 2020)

When will spring get here? 15cm of snow 2 days ago then -34C (with wind chill) this morning.


----------



## palinurus (1 Apr 2020)

Every other day I'm doing a 19 mile loop starting out at about 6:45 a.m. then back to work from home (half my job involves lab work so I've got mostly tedious admin to do at home). Almost no-one about on the lanes, occasional jogger. Saw a buzzard on Monday, a deer this morning. It was colder than I expected today, haven't been that cold during this winter, hands went numb (it was only around freezing, I was just a bit underdressed). Might do a longer one on Friday, no-one seems to Skype me before 8:30.


----------



## skudupnorth (1 Apr 2020)

Well the NCN55 is still heaving with kids and families, I guess they are really taking this virus seriously going off the information poster ripped from the fence and dumped 😡


----------



## Jenkins (1 Apr 2020)

Bit of a shock this morning with -2°C showing on the garden thermometer at 6am and it felt even colder out in the open areas.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Apr 2020)

Treated myself to using the 'best' bike for today's commute and put a bit of effort into it. The result for the round trip - an average of 17.4mph over the 28 miles. Possibly my best ever and I'm loving the quiet main roads, but it's like a slalom course giving all the walkers & other cyclist an extra wide berth on the back roads!


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Apr 2020)

I decided to start at 7am instead of my usual 5am or 6am. I extended my 20km to 25km as it was so nice this morning. I started off with an almost full moon which led on to a wonderful dawn and now it is bright sunshine and 18 degrees.

Probably the best commute of the year, so far.


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Apr 2020)

4.30am. Summer gloves..... freezing hands. 

Around freezing when I go to work and 16 degrees when I go home. I need summer and winter kit on the same day. 🙄🇩🇰


----------



## skudupnorth (7 Apr 2020)

Well I never thought I would be saying this but my return commutes are going to be back in the roads because they are safer and less congested than the shared paths along the NCN55 and guided busway to Tyldesley ! 
Lockdown means “ extended holiday” to the most of the clowns on those routes with large groups blundering along and not giving a toss how serious this virus is ! Mornings are still good because they will no doubt be still in bed whilst I go to work ! 
Stay safe everyone


----------



## Mike_P (7 Apr 2020)

skudupnorth said:


> Well I never thought I would be saying this but my return commutes are going to be back in the roads because they are safer and less congested than the shared paths along the NCN55 and guided busway to Tyldesley !
> Lockdown means “ extended holiday” to the most of the clowns on those routes with large groups blundering along and not giving a toss how serious this virus is ! Mornings are still good because they will no doubt be still in bed whilst I go to work !
> Stay safe everyone


Seems to me that avoiding CV19 means avoiding any no directional off road cycle route in or close to an urban area. In any case om most you cannot get 2m away from someone going the other way.


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Apr 2020)

Absolutely loving my commute .. it's as though cars have been vaporised..
Just surreal


----------



## skudupnorth (7 Apr 2020)

Mike_P said:


> Seems to me that avoiding CV19 means avoiding any no directional off road cycle route in or close to an urban area. In any case om most you cannot get 2m away from someone going the other way.


So true, I was at times squeezing past groups so I’m giving up the shared routes until normality returns and everyone gives up on their right to exercise 😆😆


----------



## skudupnorth (7 Apr 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Absolutely loving my commute .. it's as though cars have been vaporised..
> Just surreal


From tomorrow, I’m returning to the big cycle paths called roads after losing the will to live on the shared paths


----------



## confusedcyclist (8 Apr 2020)

Beautiful morning. First journey into the office since I went into precautionary isolation, now we are in lockdown, I luckily still have work, but I only need to be in once every other week for the time being. I was intensely looking forward to the journey. Peaceful roads, hardly any numpties in sight. Still, one moron in hurry couldn't wait 3 seconds for the oncoming car to pass in a sea of empty roads. They just had to squeeze in the gap, leaving me a few cm to spare.

Funny how everything changes, except idiots behind the wheel. Everyone should know what 2 meters looks like these days, and it's fair to say that 1.5m for a safe overtake isn't that far off. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Randombiker9 (9 Apr 2020)

In my area of Reading, it seems like most people are following the rules. What’s it like in other areas of Berkshire

when I’ve gone out as for my one form of excersize. (As allowed per restrictions). I only see a few seperate people running, walking, cycling, walking there dogs (and only 2 people max at a time or a family like parents and children. Yes there’s a few veichles out but there most likely key workers. But there do seem to be a few more idiots drivers out but that’s most likely everywhere

I don’t bother using the cycle paths as you can’t social distance yourself on them When I’m going out for my one form of excersize
And it’s good it’s still allowed compareed other countries that have banned outdoor excersize


----------



## MrGrumpy (9 Apr 2020)

The tale today is of a double puncture front and back . Front sealed up quick without needing to put air in, the rear just spewed sealant everywhere due to the large gaping slash ! Oh well stuck a tube in to get me home and will try a tyre worm and some new sealant at home. If not I shall need to purchase a new tyre.


----------



## skudupnorth (9 Apr 2020)

Ruffled a chap on an electric assist bike this morning after I passed him only for him to blitz pass me and jump a red light ( he did indicate though 😆) Maybe he was more upset I was riding my usual single speed commuter tank 😆😆😆
Ride home was a lot quieter for some reason even though the weather was perfect and it was topped off by seeing this freshly born Shetland pony along the East Lancs


----------



## I like Skol (11 Apr 2020)

Very mild on the ride home this morning. Thinking about it now I am actually surprised to still be enjoying the same identical cycle commute after 10 years!!!
Is that a bit weird? It's not like it is a picturesque or rural commute, just 10 miles of mostly urban grind in each direction....


----------



## DCBassman (11 Apr 2020)

I like Skol said:


> Very mild on the ride home this morning. Thinking about it now I am actually surprised to still be enjoying the same identical cycle commute after 10 years!!!
> Is that a bit weird? It's not like it is a picturesque or rural commute, just 10 miles of mostly urban grind in each direction....


If it works for you, it does!


----------



## I like Skol (12 Apr 2020)

Plodded home on empty legs this AM!

#TooTiredToTryhard


----------



## Tom B (12 Apr 2020)

Just re-entering civilisation on one commute this week when an earphoned jogger decided to step off the pavement and cross the road without bothering to look about 2m in front of me. Shouted, slammed on and dodged but still clipped her with my shoulder knocking her to the floor.

Stopped to check she was fine and was somewhat surprised to be berated with you should have rung your bell and the no insurance nonsense came out. A driver who also stopped told her it was a good job i hit her not his car and told her he had dash cam which seemed to shut her up.

I doubt it'll be needed but having the Cycle UK Insurance gives great piece of mind and satisfaction at being able to turn around and tell her I do have insurance and ask what insurance she carried for her jogging. Worth every penny of the £6 a month and I usually really look forward to end enjoy the magazine too.


----------



## I like Skol (12 Apr 2020)

Peds are being doubly idiotic at the mo, as are the few drivers. Seems like everyone has taken their eye off the ball during the lockdown and as cyclists we have to be extra alert and continually vigilant!


----------



## Jenkins (13 Apr 2020)

Bit of a change in conditions this morning - back into thermal gloves, trousers and three layers up top for the ride in. Strong north easterly provided a decent push down the seafront leg of the trip and it looks to have eased up a bit for the return trip up the seafront.


----------



## Tom B (13 Apr 2020)

The puncture fairy had been out last night, found myself with two others fixing a puncture at the side of the road. One thorn one bit of glass one unknown.

Given the early hour the bloke with the unknown was a bit concerned he'd missed the source of the puncture and he was from about 40miles away so gave him my spare, spare tube and bottle of gas. 

He insisted on taking my PayPal details but it really wasn't necessary.


----------



## hennbell (13 Apr 2020)

-16C this morning and I broke a chain, when does spring start?

The chain broke in the most unusual way, I was soft pedaling on a slight down hill. I shifted a gear in the rear and the chain came apart. Any snaps I have had in the past have come under very hard effort (usually climbing a hill). The chain wrapped around my cassette as I coasted to a stop. No other damage done. Had to call the wife for a rescue.


----------



## Landsurfer (14 Apr 2020)

I never leave the house without a chain tool and a quick link or 2 .... though i mostly have fixed fellow cyclists chains not my own ...so far ...


----------



## Randombiker9 (14 Apr 2020)

Was out for my
Quick cycle for one
Form of excerize.

weird question but someone said to move up becuse of the sensor. As a traffic light was taking ages to
Turn green. I only told him to go away because he was way to close no 2m (social distancing) 
1. According to Highway Code your not allowed to go over white stop line I was already On it and I aren’t traffic lights on timers? It turned anyway eventually after I just moved a inch forward. just wondering if I was judging his opinion wrong or if
I’m wrong about timers and they are sensors or he’s wrong or we’re both right?


----------



## C R (14 Apr 2020)

Randombiker9 said:


> Was out for my
> Quick cycle for one
> Form of excerize.
> 
> ...


Some traffic lights have sensors. For instance, the lights that control traffic over a narrow bridge around here are both normally red, but they have an infrared sensor each. that detects when traffic arrives, and tells the other side to stay red. Depending on the approach, the sensor doesn't always notices a bike, and have to move around to trigger the change, that may have been what the other person was talking about.


----------



## Tom B (14 Apr 2020)

Randombiker9 said:


> Was out for my
> Quick cycle for one
> Form of excerize.
> 
> ...




Some have sensors (detector loops)in the road that again bikes struggle to trigger. You can usually see those because of the tar lines filling them in. Sometimes circling over them will trigger them, other times it needs a car so pulling forwards allows the cars into the detector loops.

If they're constantly failing to detect then report them. They can turn up the gain on the loops or sensitivity on the IR sensors. Though sometimes they remain crap.

The tfgm traffic signal engineer generally emails back... From his response I'd wager he's a cyclist.


----------



## roley poley (14 Apr 2020)

the barrier at work wont lift if I cycle at right angles to the tar filled detector lines but will if I cycle ALONG the lines every time


----------



## Mike_P (14 Apr 2020)

Tom B said:


> If they're constantly failing to detect then report them. They can turn up the gain on the loops or sensitivity on the IR sensors.


A set of lights near me have a default change built into them to allow a couple of cars out of the side road regardless of what the IR sensor says. So one very frosty rush hour with the IR sensor frosted over their was one very long queue of traffic on the side road going nowhere quickly. And yes I was stick in it having decided it was too slippy to use the bike.


----------



## Tom B (14 Apr 2020)

roley poley said:


> the barrier at work wont lift if I cycle at right angles to the tar filled detector lines but will if I cycle ALONG the lines every time



Ditto another option is to stop on the loop and lower the bike towards it as if putting it down on its side.



Mike_P said:


> A set of lights near me have a default change built into them to allow a couple of cars out of the side road regardless of what the IR sensor says. So one very frosty rush hour with the IR sensor frosted over their was one very long queue of traffic on the side road going nowhere quickly. And yes I was stick in it having decided it was too slippy to use the bike.



If that's an issue report that. 

I've reported all sorts of oddities including long delays on pedestrian push buttons, errors in programming meaning left turns clear first despite being last to clear conflicting moves, lamp faults and timing errors. Generally well received by tfgm, and mostly cleared up. But the local council don't give a toss or acknowledge emails you have to speak directly to tfgm in GM land.


----------



## Mike_P (14 Apr 2020)

Tom B said:


> If that's an issue report that.


I did but as to NYCC doing anything about it is probably another matter.


----------



## Zanelad (15 Apr 2020)

I had to take my work lap top into the office today for the IT boffins to do some work on it. A very nice 26 mile ride in sunny, but slightly fresh conditions. It was a real pleasure riding almost deserted roads. Even the few cars I encountered seemed more accommodating than usual.


----------



## ManiaMuse (20 Apr 2020)

Bloody windy this evening, swirling Easterly winds, nearly had me off a couple of times. Looks like similar again tomorrow. It's just so bizarre with perfectly blue skies though, was windier than some of the named storms this winter.


----------



## Elybazza61 (20 Apr 2020)

Some people still drive like twats;that is all.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Apr 2020)

Elybazza61 said:


> Some people still drive like twats;that is all.


Even more so since the lockdown


----------



## icowden (21 Apr 2020)

Agreed. I had a short shouting match last week with a git who drove up behind me and started beeping me (I was shadowing my younger daughter who was on the pavement / cycle path which has about 8 left turns going through it - I thought "well the roads are really quiet so I'll stay on the road then I don't constantly have to look over my shoulder").

I of course moved to Prime to prevent him trying to do a close pass as there was a road refuge, then moved back, and I still get beeping at which point i slowed and he drove into my rear wheel and then proceeded to shout at me for not being on the cycle path. Completely oblivious to the fact that the road was completely empty about from him and me. No damage to me and the bike and I didn't want to get close enough for his spittle to hit me. He then turned left and drove off thus achieving ABSOLUTELY NOTHING.


----------



## Arjimlad (21 Apr 2020)

Tom B said:


> Just re-entering civilisation on one commute this week when an earphoned jogger decided to step off the pavement and cross the road without bothering to look about 2m in front of me. Shouted, slammed on and dodged but still clipped her with my shoulder knocking her to the floor.
> 
> Stopped to check she was fine and was somewhat surprised to be berated with you should have rung your bell and the no insurance nonsense came out. A driver who also stopped told her it was a good job i hit her not his car and told her he had dash cam which seemed to shut her up.
> 
> I doubt it'll be needed but having the Cycle UK Insurance gives great piece of mind and satisfaction at being able to turn around and tell her I do have insurance and ask what insurance she carried for her jogging. Worth every penny of the £6 a month and I usually really look forward to end enjoy the magazine too.



We had a lady complaining about a no-bell cyclist going too fast not in the Tour de france etc etc on a local Facebook page.

She explained that she had stepped off the pavement without checking, avoiding an oncoming pedestrian. 

I was expecting the usual pile-on about cyclists but it was refreshing when most people pointed out that she really should have looked behind her before stepping out into the road, and you can't expect cyclists to ring bells every time they see a pedestrian. I think a lot more people are getting out on bikes and perhaps realising what it is like to be hated so much.


----------



## hennbell (21 Apr 2020)

Finally looks like Spring is here, overnight lows are above freezing and its is expected to warm up to 16C this afternoon.
Almost all of the snow is gone.

I am lucky to still get to commute to work everyday, where I live there are no cases of Covid 19 at this time.


----------



## HarryTheDog (22 Apr 2020)

Had to go into work for the first time since lockdown. The ride in was glorious, bright sunshine and a tailwind.
Hardly any cyclists even on CS3, the only Cyclist I did meet going my way had to be a prat though, a middle aged cyclist in full winter kit.

I was about to overtake , gave him a "coming past on your right" warning and he seemed to think he could change lanes in front of me without looking at all so I nearly rear ended him but swerved onto the pavement . I simply called him a knob and left it at that.

Then 100yds from work a nasty ticking noise from the rear wheel followed by mangling of gears noise. A spoke had broken then found its way into the chain and derailleur.

Going to have to take it easy on the way home as the wheel is now likely to develop a wobble. Means taking a wheel off the old cx bike or looking in the loft to see if I kept a shimano hub rear wheel.

( I know I have 2 campagnola clincher wheels and several CX wheels with shimano hub but all are tubs, ( glued on tyre)

At work in reception I found a large ripped open box with a note from royal mail saying it had been opened as it had dangerous goods in it which had been removed.

What was left was bags of various nuts, loads of chocolate bars, sweets, soap and shampoo, looks like it was a food parcel from Bulgaria for the security guard .

Normally you would have expected it to be the other way around, ie a food parcel to Bulgaria. I wonder what the dangerous goods were


----------



## Arjimlad (22 Apr 2020)

Planned to go into the office today, first time since 6th April. I got away about 7.05 and enjoyed a 21 miler up to Tortworth and Damery, then straight back down the A38. I had a real hankering to ride through Damery although it is only a little part of the ride, as the bluebells & wild garlic put on a great show and it is nice riding alongside the Little Avon.


----------



## HarryTheDog (22 Apr 2020)

Turns out all the hot water has been turned off completely ( not even cold out of the hot water taps) so a day in the office with my one co-worker in Lycra for me.


----------



## Heigue'r (22 Apr 2020)

HarryTheDog said:


> Turns out all the hot water has been turned off completely ( not even cold out of the hot water taps) so a day in the office with my one co-worker in Lycra for me.



At least you are out and about


----------



## Mike_P (22 Apr 2020)

HarryTheDog said:


> I wonder what the dangerous goods were


Given RMs banned list of items probably a can of shaving gel or something similar. Amazing what all other carriers will accept that RM will not.


----------



## Elybazza61 (22 Apr 2020)

Commutes again yesterday and today.

Yesterday got to the shop to see the bike mostly covered in Orange sealant,didn't notice going along so it did it's job and stayed up enough to ride to the station in the evening.

Fresh sealant popped in this morning and still ok,maybe losing a few psi but good enough to keep me going without further repairs.


It does go everywhere;






Before the damage was done;


----------



## palinurus (23 Apr 2020)

Commuted to work three days this week, almost had the site to myself. Car park almost totally empty.

The roads have been so quiet, the commute so much more pleasant. Riding home down the Bedmond road just after 4 pm and there are other cyclists and pedestrians about, I usually see no-one who isn't in a car. A lot of cyclists have reported that there's still a lot of crap driving and speeding but where I am most drivers seem to be extra careful, hanging back- no dodgy overtakes- apart from a van passenger shouting something incomprehensible I've not had any negative interactions.

Tomorrow woking from home so maybe a loop, more likely I'll get up late.


----------



## palinurus (23 Apr 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> I never leave the house without a chain tool and a quick link or 2 .... though i mostly have fixed fellow cyclists chains not my own ...so far ...



I've fixed mine twice- in 30 + years. Both on the commute.

One was due to badly set-up rear mech / chain mangling type incident and the other because I lost a jockey wheel.


----------



## skudupnorth (24 Apr 2020)

Well that was a bad idea thinking the NCN55 would be clearer on the way home from Bolton today ! I have never seen so many groups of families, joggers, cyclists and dog walkers on that trail since the start of lockdown, we are fooked with these clowns not giving a damn ! One bag head on a MTB was happily clearing his nose whilst weaving all over the path, one group of males were having a nice beer whilst riding along and then we have the kids and dogs who’s respective owners had no control which route they we going to run in front of you ☹️
Definitely taking my chances on the roads next week until the weather breaks and all those new bikes, running shoes and dogs are dumped at home ! 
Stay safe everyone, some communities don’t give a damn about spreading the virus


----------



## skudupnorth (29 Apr 2020)

And if by magic the trails are clear 😆😆😆 I wonder if the weather had anything to do with it 🌧 🤔


----------



## skudupnorth (29 Apr 2020)

It doesn’t get any better when after a day at work in the rain you are greeted with sunshine and the fresh smell of summer along the NCN55 from Bolton and the Bridgewater Way


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Apr 2020)

Rode to work, as I do practically every working day yesterday
Granted, it's less than 5 miles, but I was only passed by 1 car!
Two trucks passed in the opposite direction though

And, that was at 12:30
There was more traffic heading back home at 22:30

I wonder if today will be the same?


----------



## skudupnorth (30 Apr 2020)

Ahhhhhhhh !!! This happened on the NCN55 to work. Sly piece of glass beat the Schwalbe Marathon puncture proofing


----------



## ianrauk (30 Apr 2020)

skudupnorth said:


> Ahhhhhhhh !!! This happened on the NCN55 to work. Sly piece of glass beat the Schwalbe Marathon puncture proofing
> 
> View attachment 518899


Very rarely seen in the wild.


----------



## MrGrumpy (30 Apr 2020)

Nearly wiped out at a roundabout this morning . Hardly a soul on the road and I thought the driver had saw me with the lights on as well ! Nope came out at me from the side. Anyway after much verbal and hand signals from me  driver did pullover further up the road and was very apologetic. Which is just as well as I know where he stays and know his parents ! Anyway explained the dangers of this particular roundabout and quiet roads doesn`t mean you can drop your guard ! We left as pals


----------



## DCBassman (30 Apr 2020)

MrGrumpy said:


> Nearly wiped out at a roundabout this morning . Hardly a soul on the road and I thought the driver had saw me with the lights on as well ! Nope came out at me from the side. Anyway after much verbal and hand signals from me  driver did pullover further up the road and was very apologetic. Which is just as well as I know where he stays and know his parents ! Anyway explained the dangers of this particular roundabout and quiet roads doesn`t mean you can drop your guard ! We left as pals


Yup, what happened to me a couple of weeks ago. 
Guy just assumed there was only him on the road, and just slowly tried to flatten me...


----------



## skudupnorth (30 Apr 2020)

Well after this mornings hiccup with the “ P” fairy, this afternoons ride home was looking a tad damp but I was determined to clear the 1800 mile mark so I rode the extra miles along the NCN55 to link up with the Bridgewater Way back to Astley. It absolutely bounced down until I got to Worsley where it suddenly stopped and became very pleasant. 
All routes are nice and clear now the weather has stopped the Lockdown groups coming out 😆😆


----------



## Jenkins (30 Apr 2020)

I can't remember the last wet commute before today's homeward leg!


----------



## Jenkins (1 May 2020)

Wet commutes are like buses - you wait ages for one and then two come along together. This time with added hail


----------



## ianrauk (1 May 2020)

Had to got to work today to sort some stuff out so it the door at 6am to very deserted roads. About five minutes into the ride a short, sharp cloudburst hit. Buggerations, I had only cleaned the bike yesterday. Oh well.
The traffic was very light for most of my route which in parts can be insufferable due to 4x4 school drop mums causing havoc. By the time I got Deptford, where I cross the east to west A20, it was at a standstill? A traffic jam heading into Central London at 6.45am. WTAF?
Homewards, at about 3 miles from home, another cloudburst, much heavier than this morning's and also including some stinging hail. Ting, ting, ting on my Ti frame.
No other commuting cyclists seen this morning. A couple this afternoon.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 May 2020)

I took an alternative route to work yesterday dinner-time
Well, it's one I used to ride occasionally (& ran a lot)

Through NewLands Woods (past the stable-block, of the old Hall), & out onto the river (Calder) bank (*1*)

First was NewLands Lane, past the 'Pylon Pond'

After the single-track in the woods, was the site of Stanley Lodge, where there's the climb to the 'Summer-House' in NewLand Park Woods (*2*)

The climb is just to the left of the gate





And directly behind me, is the track to the river embankment, where the colliery line ran (*3*)







Then onto the embankment, which winds between trees, a lot of Silver Birch & young Oaks







I decided to take an early finish, so rode back the same way, in the evening, passing to the other side of the Canal over the relatively new Ramsden Bridge (*4*)
Then behind Calder Row (a short terraced housing row, built for Canal company employees) & over the Trash Screen Bridge
It's been cleared out, as there was the suspicion that a missing person may have ended up in the river, & caught up in the debris held there (*5*)

Now all the wood/plastics/oil-drums (*6*) has been cleared away, that was removed during the search, it looks far better











At the other side of the bridge, I went right to retrace dinnertimes wheel-tracks


*1. *The Hall is gone, no traces, but the stable-block is largely intact
Seen to the right, in the very first picture; https://www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/Newland-Estate.html

*2. *https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/change-of-tyres-poll.259999/post-5975025
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4157678

*3. *If you scroll down this link, to the photograph of a saddle-tank, posed before reversing a 'Tom Pudding' into the Canal, that's what ran along the embankment; https://www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/Ferry-Lane-Photos.html

*4. *This is a pedestrian/cyclist/equestrian bridge only, its predecessor was vehicular, but showing definite signs of age
Plus it was cheaper to replace with a lower capacity bridge...….
Seen here, from the adjacent (now gated off) footbridge, during construction; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5701925

*5. *https://www.yorkshireeveningpost.co...n-launched-after-body-found-wakefield-2525564

*6. *https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-bike-on-a-bridge-pics.235087/page-15#post-5892114


----------



## skudupnorth (4 May 2020)

Another good run into work today, NCN55 is perfect in the morning with only a few other bods about


----------



## I like Skol (5 May 2020)

Catching up on two days of commutes.
Yesterday morning I went off-road and caught the mist off the river Tame at Reddish Vale, seen here looking west towards the M60 bridge between Denton and Bredbury. Picture taken at 5.40am






Tonight's ride home at 7pm was notable for the massive amount of kids out riding with one or both parents. It really lifts my spirits to see these children getting out on the roads and pavements while traffic levels are so low. Fingers crossed this teaches them a habit for life.....


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 May 2020)

Yes, I can forgive them for being a bit wobbly!


----------



## hennbell (6 May 2020)

3 weeks ago I was complaining about -16C morning commutes. 3 weeks and a *36 degree* temperature change, today the high is expected to be 20C.


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 May 2020)

Possibly the best ride to work so far this year.
Went the long way ,extra 2 miles which takes in Ferry Meadows "local to north cambs will know it"
Absolutely glorious, mill pond lakes and hardly a soul, with brilliant sunshine..

Such a shame I'm now at work, wish my commute was 50 miles and not 9


----------



## hennbell (8 May 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I took an alternative route to work yesterday dinner-time
> Well, it's one I used to ride occasionally (& ran a lot)
> 
> Through NewLands Woods (past the stable-block, of the old Hall), & out onto the river (Calder) bank (*1*)
> ...



I just want a clear picture of the yellow bicycles top tube, what is painted on there?
I cant quiet make it out on the last picture.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 May 2020)

hennbell said:


> I just want a clear picture of the yellow bicycles top tube, what is painted on there?
> I cant quiet make it out on the last picture.



Sure!
It's a decal/transfer/sticker - whatever phrase is used over there

I have no idea if the UK magazine Mountain Biking UK' ever made it over there?
The decal is based on a cartoon strip in the magazine, called 'Mint Sauce'
Rather curiously this is a bike-riding Ovine (Sheep)

More information/history/psyche/strips here; https://www.thisiswhy.co.uk/blank-mpvle












This is the supplying store
Some interesting designs (head-tube too!!)
https://www.indibike.co.uk/top-tube-graphics-41-c.asps


----------



## skudupnorth (12 May 2020)

And as if by magic, the idiots are back on the roads ☹️ Bollards at a pinch point I go through are now destroyed, two pull outs without looking, one idiot in a Micra Cabriolet overtook me as I was positioned to turn right at some traffic lights and one red light jumper on the guided busway crossing ( gutted a bus did not hit him) Stay safe everyone, the lockdown respite is over 😩😩😩😩


----------



## ruffers (12 May 2020)

skudupnorth said:


> And as if by magic, the idiots are back on the roads ☹ Bollards at a pinch point I go through are now destroyed, two pull outs without looking, one idiot in a Micra Cabriolet overtook me as I was positioned to turn right at some traffic lights and one red light jumper on the guided busway crossing ( gutted a bus did not hit him) Stay safe everyone, the lockdown respite is over 😩😩😩😩



suppose the peace and quiet was good whilst it lasted 🤔


----------



## I like Skol (12 May 2020)

Yep, seen a lot of dangerous and high speed red light jumping by cars/vans in the last few days. Sometimes wish I was a rogue phsyco copper


----------



## skudupnorth (13 May 2020)

ruffers said:


> suppose the peace and quiet was good whilst it lasted 🤔



It was brilliant but I feared driving standards would return to the bad old days as soon as they got a sniff they could return to the roads fully ☹️


----------



## skudupnorth (20 May 2020)

Stunning weather and commute this morning along the NCN55 to Bolton. Going off the heat, I will be going home down the roads because the trails will be rammed


----------



## ruffers (20 May 2020)

skudupnorth said:


> Stunning weather and commute this morning along the NCN55 to Bolton. Going off the heat, I will be going home down the roads because the trails will be rammed
> 
> View attachment 523624



Great picture


----------



## skudupnorth (20 May 2020)

ruffers said:


> Great picture


Thankyou, it’s the best time to ride this route


----------



## Jenkins (20 May 2020)

My regular "Quiet Lane" on the commute had all the drains and utility covers taped over ready for surface dressing this morning - I'm hoping they won't start until tomorrow as I don't go back into the office until next Wednesday.


----------



## skudupnorth (20 May 2020)

Well either everyone had been beamed up by aliens or they have gone back to work because the busway was deserted !


----------



## hennbell (21 May 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sure!
> It's a decal/transfer/sticker - whatever phrase is used over there
> 
> I have no idea if the UK magazine Mountain Biking UK' ever made it over there?
> ...



This Mint Sauce is all very new to me, looks great. 
A nice way to make a bicycle much more personal.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 May 2020)

skudupnorth said:


> And as if by magic, the idiots are back on the roads ☹ Bollards at a pinch point I go through are now destroyed, two pull outs without looking, one idiot in a Micra Cabriolet overtook me as I was positioned to turn right at some traffic lights and one red light jumper on the guided busway crossing ( gutted a bus did not hit him) Stay safe everyone, the lockdown respite is over 😩😩😩😩




Likewise, there's a hell of a lot on bikes, who seem to have got what little road-sense they have out of a cereal box!
A couple I've seen on a semi-regular basis are nominees for a Darwin Award, & someone scraping them up with a shovel


----------



## skudupnorth (21 May 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Likewise, there's a hell of a lot on bikes, who seem to have got what little road-sense they have out of a cereal box!
> A couple I've seen on a semi-regular basis are nominees for a Darwin Award, & someone scraping them up with a shovel


I’ve seen a few pack animals on MTB’s along the trails who seem to think they can just ride three or four abreast and expect everyone to move 😡 Made one shift over today as he was riding whilst texting, they don’t half wobble when they realise you are keeping your line 😆😆


----------



## I like Skol (21 May 2020)

skudupnorth said:


> I’ve seen a few pack animals on MTB’s along the trails who seem to think they can just ride three or four abreast and expect everyone to move 😡 Made one shift over today as he was riding whilst texting, they don’t half wobble when they realise you are keeping your line 😆😆


Had this last night. 3 lads riding towards me all spread out across the towpath. 2 clocked me, the 3rd didn't and continued to ride straight towards me. He nearly fell in the canal and may have needed clean underwear when I shouted "Watch where you're F'in going!" almost in his face


----------



## ManiaMuse (22 May 2020)

Scary crosswinds cycling home this evening. Glad it is the weekend so I don't have to ride tomorrow because it looks like it is going to be windy again tomorrow and Sunday.


----------



## captain nemo1701 (26 May 2020)

Went out for a pootle up the Bristol railway Path yesterday just to get some air. Anyone out about 2pm along the connecting section with the Avon ring Road path would have encountered the two selfish idiots racing petrol-driven scooters about at speed. These things were the forerunners of e-scooters.

Speaking of these, just before the lockdown, idiot Boris decided that the south west (he has a Tory 'Super- mayor' here) would trial these blasted things. This now means that any e-scooter user now thinks they're magically OK to race along cyclepaths, trial or not, they 'think' it legitimatises them. Coming back home, I was overtaken by a bloke on one toward the Staple Hill tunnel. This was not your rent-a-scooter restricted Lime thing. Nope - had fat wheels, much bigger battery housing and I estimate was probably doing about 30mph....on a path which had families with small children on it. Definitely unrestricted. We don't allow 30 mph mopeds on cyclepaths but some selfish people seem to think high speed e-scooters are magically exempt because they are electric.


----------



## Arjimlad (28 May 2020)

captain nemo1701 said:


> Went out for a pootle up the Bristol railway Path yesterday just to get some air. Anyone out about 2pm along the connecting section with the Avon ring Road path would have encountered the two selfish idiots racing petrol-driven scooters about at speed. These things were the forerunners of e-scooters.
> 
> Speaking of these, just before the lockdown, idiot Boris decided that the south west (he has a Tory 'Super- mayor' here) would trial these blasted things. This now means that any e-scooter user now thinks they're magically OK to race along cyclepaths, trial or not, they 'think' it legitimatises them. Coming back home, I was overtaken by a bloke on one toward the Staple Hill tunnel. This was not your rent-a-scooter restricted Lime thing. Nope - had fat wheels, much bigger battery housing and I estimate was probably doing about 30mph....on a path which had families with small children on it. Definitely unrestricted. We don't allow 30 mph mopeds on cyclepaths but some selfish people seem to think high speed e-scooters are magically exempt because they are electric.


A pal of mine rode to Bath yesterday & encountered predictable lack of social distancing/crowded lane. I am sticking to the roads.


----------



## StickyPTFE (4 Jun 2020)

I have 'upgraded' to SPD-SL pedals and I think it was a big mistake for commuting. They are difficult to walk in when I get to the office, harder to clip back after stopping at a red light and worst of all I cannot seem to find a comfortable adjustment.

I am going to swap back tonight, before I do, can anybody suggest a benefit for these pedals in terms of commuting.


----------



## I like Skol (4 Jun 2020)

StickyPTFE said:


> I have 'upgraded' to SPD-SL pedals and I think it was a big mistake for commuting. They are difficult to walk in when I get to the office, harder to clip back after stopping at a red light and worst of all I cannot seem to find a comfortable adjustment.
> 
> I am going to swap back tonight, before I do, can anybody suggest a benefit for these pedals in terms of commuting.


What are you swapping back to?

I use mtb SPD pedals and shoes which avoids pretty much all the issues you are experiencing as the pedals are double sided and the shoe soles make the cleat almost flush so walking is safe and easy.

It might be that for a short commute or one with lots of stop start that a flat pedal and non-clipless shoes would be more practical?


----------



## StickyPTFE (4 Jun 2020)

I like Skol said:


> What are you swapping back to?
> 
> I use mtb SPD pedals and shoes which avoids pretty much all the issues you are experiencing as the pedals are double sided and the shoe soles make the cleat almost flush so walking is safe and easy.
> 
> It might be that for a short commute or one with lots of stop start that a flat pedal and non-clipless shoes would be more practical?


I have a set of SPD pedals and shoes that I have used for the past 3 years. I was under the impression SPD-SL would be an upgrade, however, for my application (12 mile round trip) it is not worth it. I can't get used to only have one side to clip into.

I do sometimes commute on my MTB with flat pedals, which is comfortable. Putting flats on a road bike would look strange.


----------



## I like Skol (4 Jun 2020)

StickyPTFE said:


> I have a set of SPD pedals and shoes that I have used for the past 3 years. I was under the impression SPD-SL would be an upgrade, however, for my application (12 mile round trip) it is not worth it. I can't get used to only have one side to clip into.
> 
> I do sometimes commute on my MTB with flat pedals, which is comfortable. Putting flats on a road bike would look strange.


MTB SPDs on all my fleet, mtb/commuter/carbon roadbike and use the same shoe for them all. Never felt the need to experiment with the single sided SPD-SL system as the mtb ones cover all bases so well.


----------



## I like Skol (4 Jun 2020)

I must admit I treated my £3k rrp carbon roadbike to the XTR version


----------



## MrGrumpy (5 Jun 2020)

5 day commute this week. Not done one of these since last Autumn. Thought it was about time I upped it again.


----------



## I like Skol (5 Jun 2020)

Set off to work in the monsoon season this morning. Luckily it only lasted a couple of minutes.
It's been a while since I last wore the waterproofs.


----------



## skudupnorth (8 Jun 2020)

Traffic is definitely getting busier on the roads, thankfully I don’t have to commute on many . I could not resist extending my commute home through Worsley woods just off NCN55 and on the home run along the Bridgewater Way 












c










ld


----------



## StickyPTFE (9 Jun 2020)

skudupnorth said:


> Traffic is definitely getting busier on the roads, thankfully I don’t have to commute on many . I could not resist extending my commute home through Worsley woods just off NCN55 and on the home run along the Bridgewater Way
> 
> View attachment 528433
> 
> ...


Traffic is certainly getting heavier around here too. I have taken to commuting via the canal as much as possible, the odd oblivious headphone user / dog walker is much better to deal with than close passing white vans! 

Great photos.


----------



## mythste (9 Jun 2020)

Been a while since I've been here! But compelled to post following my increased cycle commuting over the last few weeks. My commute is now ~14 miles each way and I'm trying to commit to 3 days a week whilst I adjust. It's an hour commute by bike or 50 minutes over a train and a tram, which I'm avoiding because, world. 

There's a definite increase in traffic and notable decrease in patience over the last ten days, but it's almost charming at this point! A shred of normality in an otherwise weird world. who'd have thunk it.


----------



## hennbell (9 Jun 2020)

StickyPTFE said:


> I have 'upgraded' to SPD-SL pedals and I think it was a big mistake for commuting. They are difficult to walk in when I get to the office, harder to clip back after stopping at a red light and worst of all I cannot seem to find a comfortable adjustment.
> 
> I am going to swap back tonight, before I do, can anybody suggest a benefit for these pedals in terms of commuting.



I understand SPD's are easier but as a (mostly) roadie, the power transfer and efficiency of the SPD sl are worth it to me.
Clipping in only gets better with practice, it eventually will become second nature, just the same as with SPD's.
Riding a road bike with tiny little SPD cleats feels strange to me now.

I use cleats covers religiously on my SPD sl's. I always have covers with me in case I have to walk. 
Cleat covers help with traction and extends cleat life.


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 Jun 2020)

To be honest I ride with either depending on bike and I note little difference. Just easier to walk in spd shoes


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jun 2020)

First commute in a long time and it bleeding rained.


----------



## united4ever (10 Jun 2020)

Been using the pop up cycle lane down the a56 in trafford (coned off one lane). It's good and gets extended almost every day. Got to shoulder check every side road though and they come thick and fast.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jun 2020)

After getting rained on Wednesday and Thursday, the cycling gods decided to be kind yesterday and let me stay dry.

They then decided that would be too nice and gave me a puncture.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jun 2020)

Having had a laugh at @Supersuperleeds misfortune on Wednesday, it was my first day back in the office for just over a week yesterday - it rained on the way home!

Still, it was an absolutely gorgeous ride in this morning to make up for it, and it's even better for the return leg this afternoon


----------



## Spartak (15 Jun 2020)

Picture from yesterday early morning commute...


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jun 2020)

Well, first Monday since some shops are allowed to open and I get the shittiest pass I have had in a long, long time, certainly since lockdown began. He closely undertook me at speed and swung back in front of me. Scared the living daylights out of me. Not nice at all. It was lucky he managed to get through the lights and turn off at the next junction as he would have had a cleated shoe racked across his paintwork.
Not a nice start to the week.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jun 2020)

Good news: Dry commute both ways today.

Bad news: Bike has been creaking for a while, got even worse tonight so had a look when I got home, cracked frame; just over 19,500 miles it has done.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jun 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Good news: Dry commute both ways today.
> 
> Bad news: Bike has been creaking for a while, got even worse tonight so had a look when I got home, cracked frame; just over 19,500 miles it has done.


Repairable?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jun 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Repairable?



I wouldn't have thought so, it's gone probably 80% of the way round the seat post area. Should be covered by warranty (fingers crossed)


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jun 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I wouldn't have thought so, it's gone probably 80% of the way round the seat post area. Should be covered by warranty (fingers crossed)


Fingers crossed indeed


----------



## 13 rider (15 Jun 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Good news: Dry commute both ways today.
> 
> Bad news: Bike has been creaking for a while, got even worse tonight so had a look when I got home, cracked frame; just over 19,500 miles it has done.


Which bike ,not the Diverge again ?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jun 2020)

13 rider said:


> Which bike ,not the Diverge again ?



Yep, same place as the last one.


----------



## 13 rider (15 Jun 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Yep, same place as the last one.


I thought that's were the other one went


----------



## Houthakker (16 Jun 2020)

14 miles home in a thunderstorm tonight. Thunder & lightning, soaked through but the rain was still warm
Loved it!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (17 Jun 2020)

StickyPTFE said:


> I have 'upgraded' to SPD-SL pedals and I think it was a big mistake for commuting. They are difficult to walk in when I get to the office, harder to clip back after stopping at a red light and worst of all I cannot seem to find a comfortable adjustment.
> 
> I am going to swap back tonight, before I do, can anybody suggest a benefit for these pedals in terms of commuting.



What are you swapping back to?


----------



## 13 rider (17 Jun 2020)

Spent this evening commute heading for a really really dark cloud . Was in home 1 minute and it absolutely chucked it down ,biblical rain, excellent timing for a change


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jun 2020)

13 rider said:


> Spent this evening commute heading for a really really dark cloud . Was in home 1 minute and it absolutely chucked it down ,biblical rain, excellent timing for a change



I waited half an hour for the worst of it to go over, still get wet though.


----------



## Specialeyes (17 Jun 2020)

Looks like the warm spring has brought the crop of _abandoned caravans full of $hit_ early. 

It was August last year before the A127 became a caravan graveyard.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Jun 2020)

Only one way to describe this mornings commute:

I feel it in my fingers, I feel it in my toes. Wet Wet Wet.


----------



## StickyPTFE (18 Jun 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> What are you swapping back to?


Back to double sided SPD pedals and recessed cleat shoes. Since I posted this I have been commuting on my MTB with flats and trainers, really enjoyed it until the recent thunderstorms!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Jun 2020)

Dry ride home


----------



## skudupnorth (19 Jun 2020)

Bloody hell ! That was moist ! Two days of getting drenched and everything is now full of water. Rain can stop now, everything has been watered


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Jun 2020)

Found my commuting mojo this morning. 31 miles to work and 26 miles home, sandwiching a dinner time ride of 17 miles


----------



## 13 rider (22 Jun 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Found my commuting mojo this morning. 31 miles to work and 26 miles home, sandwiching a dinner time ride of 17 miles


And the universal realigns as @Supersuperleeds does more commuting miles than me


----------



## ExpatTyke (25 Jun 2020)

I'm back at work after furlough, and have had two commutes on the bike.

Traffic has been a bit lighter than before lockdown, but speeds are noticeably faster. A lot more people out on bikes, even at 7am though.

What has changed for me is using the rack and top bag I bought for shopping during furlough, instead of a rucksack - what a differemce, so much more comfortable. I've ordered racks for a couple of other bikes I use for commuting.


----------



## gzoom (25 Jun 2020)

StickyPTFE said:


> I am going to swap back tonight, before I do, can anybody suggest a benefit for these pedals in terms of commuting.



Nope, its why my commuter bike has flats with open toe clips. Good think about Look pedals is you can use normal shoes when its dry, the surface area is nice and big, so on some days I just use my road bike with normal shoes.

Incidentally hows everyone dealing with heat on their commute. Morning cruise to work if fine, but afternoon return trip has me roasting like a turkey before xmas dinner.1


----------



## ExpatTyke (25 Jun 2020)

gzoom said:


> Incidentally hows everyone dealing with heat on their commute. Morning cruise to work if fine, but afternoon return trip has me roasting like a turkey before xmas dinner.1



Struggling last night - filled up my bottle before I left work, and it was empty before I got home. I've got an extra bottle in my bag for tonight that I'll fill before I leave.


----------



## AndreaJ (26 Jun 2020)

Commuting in a heatwave came to an end this morning with a very wet ride in torrential rain, thunder and lightning which obviously stopped soon after I got to work. Now trying to dry wet stuff ready for a repeat on the way home.


----------



## DCBassman (26 Jun 2020)

A like for the commute, rather than the weather @


----------



## skudupnorth (29 Jun 2020)

Grim ride in this morning 🌧🌧🌧🌧,don’t you just love summer 😩😩😩


----------



## MrGrumpy (29 Jun 2020)

Wet that is all, clothes currently drying out on radiator !


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jun 2020)

Lovely warm, dry morning and afternoon commute..however the wind was a complete biatch


----------



## I like Skol (30 Jun 2020)

Ducked the cycle commute last night because it rained ALL day so the car won. Feel a bit disappointed this morning as it was moderately ok for the return trip 



Supersuperleeds said:


> Bad news: Bike has been creaking for a while, got even worse tonight so had a look when I got home, cracked frame; just over 19,500 miles it has done.


That's just about the same distance my last commuter cracked. New one fast approaching 5k 



skudupnorth said:


> Bloody hell ! That was moist ! Two days of getting drenched and everything is now full of water. Rain can stop now, everything has been watered
> 
> View attachment 530972
> 
> ...


Still riding that old BSO! I should never have given it away it's far too good for you


----------



## skudupnorth (30 Jun 2020)

@I like Skol 
😆😆😆it has been such a good frame.
To be honest I wasn’t feeling the joy this week and the car keys looked so tempting but I did it


----------



## palinurus (1 Jul 2020)

Had to put the washing out before riding to work. How did I not realise before that a cycling jersey is designed for this very activity! built-in peg bag.


----------



## palinurus (1 Jul 2020)

palinurus said:


> Had to put the washing out before riding to work. How did I not realise before that a cycling jersey is designed for this very activity! built-in peg bag.



Shite! just started pissing down.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Jul 2020)

Coming up the back road from Old Felixstowe I'd been watching a thick black cloud line get bigger & darker and saw a couple of lightning bolts so stopped at the crossroads where I can either do 1.5 miles or 4 miles home to check the rain radar. A few seconds later I had to take cover in a bus shelter for 10 minutes while a thunderstorm & downpour hit.


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Jul 2020)

This was nice today, a doe and a fawn crossing the road in front of me. I thought the fawn was crossing OK so didn't halt, but he/she decided to abort the crossing


----------



## I like Skol (3 Jul 2020)

Arjimlad said:


> This was nice today, a doe and a fawn crossing the road in front of me. I thought the fawn was crossing OK so didn't halt, but he/she decided to abort the crossing



That's what helmet cameras are for 

There's loads of stuff I've seen while cycling that I wish I had on camera, and none of it involves the fekwittery of motorists.....


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Jul 2020)

I like Skol said:


> That's what helmet cameras are for
> 
> There's loads of stuff I've seen while cycling that I wish I had on camera, and none of it involves the fekwittery of motorists.....


Yup, there's a few happy riding videos on my channel too here and there!


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 Jul 2020)

Homeward journey was busier than normal, staycation or furloughed walkers , not sure but really busy going over Forth Road Bridge .


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Jul 2020)

I had a farm track/bridleway adventure yesterday in my quest for alternative routes to work. It was unintended, so I was tackling it on my TCR road bike with 25mm tyres. One for the other bike. 18 miles into work was nice.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jul 2020)

Rain on this mornings commute for the first time since.... gawd... I really cant remember when.
It wasn't cold though which made for a nice refreshing ride to work.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Jul 2020)

Can we return to the lockdown levels of sunshine & warmth please. Very wet, both ways.


----------



## StickyPTFE (9 Jul 2020)

Arjimlad said:


> I had a farm track/bridleway adventure yesterday in my quest for alternative routes to work. It was unintended, so I was tackling it on my TCR road bike with 25mm tyres. One for the other bike. 18 miles into work was nice.



How do you plan your routes?


----------



## Arjimlad (9 Jul 2020)

StickyPTFE said:


> How do you plan your routes?


I looked at RWGPS for this one without checking anything else like the OS map - silly me - but it made for some fun. I've explored all the other ways to cross the M5 between junctions 15 and 14 (well most of them!)


----------



## rivers (13 Jul 2020)

First commute back since early lockdown days, and as it looks like it is going to chuck it down on my way home, I opted for my winter bike. Normally, on the winter bike, My commute is between 1:09-1:12, and today it's down to 1:02, which is around my summer bike speed. All of the work over lockdown is paying off. Tomorrow should be interesting as I'm taking the TT bike into work since I'm going to play at Castle Combe after work. I've only made it under an hour a handful of times (and just, talking seconds here). Can I break 58 minutes?


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jul 2020)

Rain. Yep we had rain this morning for the commute to work. The last time I had rain on one of my commute was on the 1st May. 
'twas nice and refreshing rain and didn't really hit hard until I was tucked up at work. I started out with a lightweight jacket but got a bit boil in the baggy.
So not only with a lot of people still working from home along with the school holiday. Its an absolute joy to cycle on near deserted roads. My normal commuter bike is waiting for a new bottom bracket so I am using my lovely Van Nich...such cycling joy


----------



## skudupnorth (30 Jul 2020)

Damn you glass fairy !!! NCN55 near Bolton strikes again


----------



## skudupnorth (31 Jul 2020)

Better ride today, just love the off road route to and from work along the NCN55


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Aug 2020)

Lovely ride in today, despite having to point out this pedestrian refuge to a driver trying to overtake me! 

Eye testing needed.


----------



## rivers (6 Aug 2020)

Lovely ride in this morning, railway path was fairly quiet, even for these times. I'm heading straight from work to a club TT, so i looked fairly out of place with tt bike,skinsuit, aero helmet, and backpack... oh well.


----------



## skudupnorth (6 Aug 2020)

Warm ride this morning to work, greeted by my two loons 😆


----------



## Jenkins (6 Aug 2020)

Looks like I missed Cycle to Work Day yet again as it was my rest day. I think 2018 was the only time I've not been on leave or rest day since it started in 2011.


----------



## Zanelad (7 Aug 2020)

I made it, but didn't realise it was Cycle to Work Day until later in the evening. Today was certainly not a cycle to work day. I took the car. Far to hot and uncomfortable for me to be on the bike.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Aug 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Good news: Dry commute both ways today.
> 
> Bad news: Bike has been creaking for a while, got even worse tonight so had a look when I got home, cracked frame; just over 19,500 miles it has done.



Bad form replying to yourself, but picked up the replacement today. Diverge 2021 frame with the GRX groupset. though he binned the front 46 cog and put my old one on, he knows I don't do spinning. The rear has a cog on it the size of a dinner plate, don't think that will get used often.

Lovely frame, only downside is no mounts for mudguards, and since this is the commuting bike I think I'll have to go with clip ons.


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Aug 2020)

Rode home last night, I was on a narrow lane with passing spaces when I saw a Transit-type van approaching... I prepared to brake & stop in a passing space but the van driver stopped, flashed me on and waited for me!

This morning, I waited at a T junction to turn right with a scaffolding truck behind me. The driver put me under no pressure to pull out until the road was clear, then followed me slowly uphill at a respectful distance, waiting to pass me safely when the road widened & was clear. Although he was "stuck behind me" for a whole minute.

Sometimes you need to have it on film to believe it yourself !


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Aug 2020)

A mixed bag riding home yesterday. A driver got way too close to me overtaking on a roundabout, and I rapped my knuckles on the rear pillar to stop him side-swiping me (that's how close he got).

He stopped up the road & my hopes for a civilised exchange were thwarted by his angry aggressive behaviour. Duly reported for careless driving and threatening behaviour. Man has issues... 

The perfect antidote a couple of miles further on my ride home, though...

I stopped to let four cars come through a narrow road, they all waved thanks (which is rare) but it was especially lovely to have a wave from a Dad and his little girl smiling and waving like mad in the front seat !


----------



## MrGrumpy (12 Aug 2020)

Drove today, no danger was I cycling in that storm that passed slowly over us last night. Never experienced anything quite so powerful !


----------



## 13 rider (12 Aug 2020)

Got caught in a biblical shower this morning ,roads like rivers ,weirdly I enjoyed it


----------



## cyberknight (12 Aug 2020)

13 rider said:


> Got caught in a biblical shower this morning ,roads like rivers ,weirdly I enjoyed it


no rain here, just terribly warm. im on shut down so no commuting but went out at 9 and it was already 26 c


----------



## skudupnorth (12 Aug 2020)

Stunning ride this morning along the Roe Green Loop line to Bolton. Glass chavs had been out again but I survived 😄


----------



## ianrauk (13 Aug 2020)

I left the house at 7.30am in a heavy rain burst. Very refreshing in this heat. 10 minutes later it had passed. It is still very warm so dried out quickly. Half an hour later it's as if there was no rain. The roads were bone dry.


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Aug 2020)

Mr Angrypants from Tuesday who didn't like me rapping lightly on the side of his car with my knuckles to stop him side-swiping me off the road, is being reported by the dashcam review ticket office, for driving w/o due care and public order offence of threatening behaviour. 

Reading of a rider near Swindon who got beaten up badly by a Mercedes driver who close-passed him, where the rider appears to have merely raised a verbal objection or waved, perhaps I got off lightly!


----------



## HarryTheDog (18 Aug 2020)

@Arjimlad good luck with the police taking any action against mrangrypants.
Yesterday I commuted in for the first time in 3 months as I needed to train one of my colleagues for some work while I am away on Holiday.
well it turned out to be a right faff, took me ages to get out of the house as I kept realising I was leaving something vital behind ( water bottle, cycle park pass, key to bike lock etc etc) 
Then within 1 mile on the road a car very nearly left hooked me and the car behind him just followed him and I had to brake and give him my best parade ground shout so we both came to a shuddering halt inches away from each other. Silly bugger apologised but he had just followed the car in front without looking.
Then literally 200 yds later at a cross roads a white van driver approaching from the opposite direction just cut in front of me I thought with very little space ( right hook) I shouted at him so he gave me the finger with a bored epression on his face. I thought brilliant welcome back. The next 11 miles were fine, I think I had re-booted my extra sense powers and was avoiding possible dangers.
Not many cyclists about and the only bit of SCR action was when I met a very young man ( probably 18 ) at some lights. I was in full cycle fig and he kept looking me up and down which I though a bit rude. He went off the lights like a bat out of hell but I reeled him in within 50yds then sat on him waiting for him to blow up. half a mile later his hamster spinning legs slowed considerably and I sauntered past. 
Got to work and found I had dropped my sunglasses somewhere,( fell out of a back pocket) luckily I often break and damage sunglasses so they were my usual about 5 quids worth.
Cycle home was blessed as I missed all the rain and no incidents at all.


----------



## gzoom (19 Aug 2020)

Anyone else get wet last two days, I get home drenched and 1hr after getting home its bone dry outside and my wife is wondering why I moaned so much about cycling in the rain!


----------



## Jenkins (19 Aug 2020)

Yep - first wet* commute both ways for some time, plus the wind was starting to pick up for the homeward leg this evening.

*light rain/drizzle - not the heavy rain to the west of the country


----------



## dbeattie (20 Aug 2020)

I was riding to work this morning, minding my own business, when suddenly a large quantity of seagull excrement splattered on the road about 3 feet in front and to the left of me, and I thought that could have been a lot worse.


----------



## gzoom (21 Aug 2020)

No rain but will be gusty today, luckily the eBike is back with me after spending 2 weeks waiting for parts so will be taking that.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Aug 2020)

gzoom said:


> No rain but will be gusty today, luckily the eBike is back with me after spending 2 weeks waiting for parts so will be taking that.
> 
> View attachment 542799




very similar down here in SE London. I didn't even break a sweat cycling to work this morning. However, that does mean Its going to be very hard work for the home journey.


----------



## Badger_Boom (21 Aug 2020)

Arjimlad said:


> Mr Angrypants from Tuesday who didn't like me rapping lightly on the side of his car with my knuckles to stop him side-swiping me off the road, is being reported by the dashcam review ticket office, for driving w/o due care and public order offence of threatening behaviour.
> 
> Reading of a rider near Swindon who got beaten up badly by a Mercedes driver who close-passed him, where the rider appears to have merely raised a verbal objection or waved, perhaps I got off lightly!


The number of people who seem to be in a permanent state of rage behind the wheel (and in other everyday situations) is both astonishing and worrying.


----------



## 13 rider (21 Aug 2020)

An interesting ride home battling mainly side winds and a block headwind for some of it . Lots of debris in the country lanes definitely a bit blowy


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Aug 2020)

I was down to 8mph on the flat coming home tonight


----------



## ianrauk (21 Aug 2020)

Yep..had to work very hard for the journey home. Blowing a hoolie out there.


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Aug 2020)

It’s looking decidedly sh....ty tomorrow once again ! Determined to keep it going. Just the wind that’s the spoiler, will it be strong enough to close the bridge to pedestrians and cyclists


----------



## Lovacott (25 Aug 2020)

MrGrumpy said:


> It’s looking decidedly sh....ty tomorrow once again ! Determined to keep it going. Just the wind that’s the spoiler, will it be strong enough to close the bridge to pedestrians and cyclists


I rode yesterday and got an absolute soaking. I didn't bother wearing a jacket because the one I bought for £25 quid cooks me from the inside out and I end up getting soaked with sweat instead (maybe it will make a good winter jacket?).

I arrived at work looking like I'd jumped in the river fully clothed. I take a towel and my work clothes with me along with spare undies and socks. I leave my work boots at work. It didn't take me long to go from drowned rat to looking half respectable again.

I cycled home wearing my work boots and left my trainers at work to dry out overnight. Today, I'm driving in because 60mph winds are forecast.

Wednesday looks better but at the moment 40mph is forecast at 6am so I'll have to see what it is actually like when I get up tomorrow.


----------



## gzoom (25 Aug 2020)

Am driving too today!!


----------



## MrGrumpy (25 Aug 2020)

Cycled in


----------



## ianrauk (25 Aug 2020)

Not too bad out. Got wet on both last nights and this mornings commute. I decided to wear a lightweight rain jacket this morning, I was soon boiling in the ol' bag,
Looks like the wind is going to pick up and be a bit naughty for this afternoons commute home.


----------



## Pikey (25 Aug 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Not too bad out. Got wet on both last nights and this mornings commute. I decided to wear a lightweight rain jacket this morning, I was soon boiling in the ol' bag,
> Looks like the wind is going to pick up and be a bit naughty for this afternoons commute home.


I just looked out the window wondering whether to ride this eve to see the sunflowers in the garden going over and the fence bowing. Nope!
Stay safe the weather is a bit sporty.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Aug 2020)

Pikey said:


> I just looked out the window wondering whether to ride this eve to see the sunflowers in the garden going over and the fence bowing. Nope!
> Stay safe the weather is a bit sporty.


Just been for a walk.. its blowing a hoolie.
However, I've never come across wind so bad that I felt it's undafe to cycle.
All part of the daily commute fun.


----------



## Pikey (25 Aug 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Just been for a walk.. its blowing a hoolie.
> However, I've never come across wind so bad that I felt it's undafe to cycle.
> All part of the daily commute fun.



About 20 years ago I used to commute to the station in Bristol over a flyover over the M32. I remember leaning at what felt like 45 degrees into the wind going over that...


----------



## StickyPTFE (25 Aug 2020)

I rode in today. Wanted to challenge myself, turned out to be an ok ride, all things considered. I got to work, stripped off and loaded my wet clobber into one of the low temperature ovens on the shopfloor. Now all my gear is dry ready to get soaked through on the way home.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Aug 2020)

Forecast wind proved to be absolutely correct bloody brutal average speed of 10.6 mph suggests It was mainly a headwind


----------



## AndreaJ (25 Aug 2020)

Very windy here too although the heavy rain which was on the weather forecast didn’t appear. Slowest ride in for a long time and not much better coming home getting blown sideways most of the way.


----------



## MrGrumpy (25 Aug 2020)

Let’s just say I was shelling out chocolate buttons going over the Forth Road Bridge  . Nearly had to get off and walk !


----------



## Lovacott (25 Aug 2020)

I drove the car today and that was bad enough. Part of my route to work is high up overlooking the Atlantic and some of the gusts were insane.

Winds are supposed to drop to 40mph by five in the morning so I will take a chance then. Wednesday afternoon for the return home looks fine.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Aug 2020)

Well, I got lucky with the weather as the rain here near the Suffolk coast wasn't that heavy for the early morning start and, by the time the wind had picked up in the afternoon, it was a mostly tail or side wind for the homeward leg.

Unfortunately I had to do a 3.5 mile walk of shame on the way in. I hit something with the front wheel which caused a very quick deflation. Whipped the wheel off and took the tube out, but couldn't get enough air into it to trace where the hole was to patch (it iurned out to be a large snakebite type so the tube was binned at work- even the small track pump I keep at work had trouble getting any pressure in). Quickly put in a new tube instead - too quickly it turned out as I didn't properly check the tyre was seated correctly so when the CO2 was added there was a very large bang as the tube found the gap and exploded!


----------



## C R (25 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Well, I got lucky with the weather as the rain here near the Suffolk coast wasn't that heavy for the early morning start and, by the time the wind had picked up in the afternoon, it was a mostly tail or side wind for the homeward leg.
> 
> Unfortunately I had to do a 3.5 mile walk of shame on the way in. I hit something with the front wheel which caused a very quick deflation. Whipped the wheel off and took the tube out, but couldn't get enough air into it to trace where the hole was to patch (it iurned out to be a large snakebite type so the tube was binned at work- even the small track pump I keep at work had trouble getting any pressure in). Quickly put in a new tube instead - too quickly it turned out as I didn't properly check the tyre was seated correctly so when the CO2 was added there was a very large bang as the tube found the gap and exploded!


One of those days you feel like everything that could go wrong goes wrong.


----------



## skudupnorth (25 Aug 2020)

Moist and some today ! NCN55 was starting to flood again in the usual places which might be interesting tomorrow if this rain doesn’t stop tonight.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Aug 2020)

C R said:


> One of those days you feel like everything that could go wrong goes wrong.


Oddly it wasn't that bad. There was only light rain, it was blustery but nothing strong, quite warm despite being 6:30 in the morning and I was wearing my Northwave boots where the cleats are fully recessed in the sole and (reltively) comfortable to walk in. I phoned work just after 7am when the others came in to warn them I'd be about half an hour late and they offered to come out and pick me up in one of the works' cars, but I was quite enjoying the walk along the seafront so declined!

Just got to remember to take in a spare tube to replace the one I keep in my locker just for days like this.


----------



## Lovacott (26 Aug 2020)

Blustery this morning (40mph), but dry.

Side wind most of the way but the big Devon banks (hedgerows) provided a fair bit of protection. 

Quite a pleasant ride in.


----------



## rivers (28 Aug 2020)

First commute on the bike this week (winter bike went in for a service Monday so had to drop it in with the car, plus had my pupper as an office mate Monday and Tuesday, worked from home Wednesday and Thursday). As my winter bike is still in the shop waiting for a few parts, I had no choice but to take the summer bike today. I am well aware it's going to heave it down later, and I'm not happy about it getting wet. But I was greeted with this fun on the railway path today:


----------



## C R (28 Aug 2020)

rivers said:


> First commute on the bike this week (winter bike went in for a service Monday so had to drop it in with the car, plus had my pupper as an office mate Monday and Tuesday, worked from home Wednesday and Thursday). As my winter bike is still in the shop waiting for a few parts, I had no choice but to take the summer bike today. I am well aware it's going to heave it down later, and I'm not happy about it getting wet. But I was greeted with this fun on the railway path today:



You are brave. Last time I tried to do that I hit the deck.


----------



## palinurus (2 Sep 2020)

First time there was a queue on the Leverstock Green Road since March.


----------



## palinurus (3 Sep 2020)

*searching around bedroom in semi-darkness* Where did I put that other leg warmer?

Finds it on leg.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Sep 2020)

Muggy for this mornings commute. Got a bit of a sweat on. Strange old weather considering I got wet on the way home due to the rain that wasnt forecast.

And... the schools are back today around my way. Traffic no where near pre Covid lockdown levels but a good barometer is a road into Bromley that I take. Normal weekday mornings I overtake 3/4 a mile of school run traffic. This morning its about half that. No doubt it will start to build up again.


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Sep 2020)

First really wet commute in ages. I put on a Ribble water resistant jersey which kept the worst off, and merino socks do stay warm when wet (thanks Planet X) under deteriorating overshoes. Did the usual 10 miles in regardless. Traffic was noticeably busier with the schools going back though.


----------



## rivers (3 Sep 2020)

Also a wet commute in this morning. Currently have my kit set up in the dressing room at my "drying station" (portable heater and a bunch of chairs). Bit of a slow commute in due to last night's fun (?) on the turbo. The legs were definitely rebelling against me. Just a short ride home followed by a hill climb later today...


----------



## palinurus (9 Sep 2020)

That's it, most of the traffic was back today.


----------



## Arjimlad (9 Sep 2020)

Delightful 15 miles in today, enjoyed some great birdsong and sight of a green woodpecker on the lanes.



Slightly marred near the start by a reckless overtake on a bend, which forced the oncoming driver to swerve/brake.


----------



## Arjimlad (9 Sep 2020)

palinurus said:


> That's it, most of the traffic was back today.


Yes, much busier round here too. Schools & workplaces back, heavy traffic - the lockdown dream of quieter less polluted roads has gone.


----------



## MrGrumpy (9 Sep 2020)

I`m back on No1 summer bike which has been in the garage this past year unloved . But due to a technical issue with my regular commuter, its gonna get a lot of miles put on it till I get the CX fixed. . It did remind me about the lack of miles put on it by a puncture on the way home. Dam i miss the tubeless tyres .


----------



## rivers (10 Sep 2020)

You can tell the kids are back to school. The B2B was heaving this morning. I think I'll start leaving the house at 7:30 again. Roads weren't too bad, traffic still isn't quite back to pre-Covid levels on the couple miles of road I use in the morning. A tough ride in today though. I've been off work for the past 2 days due to illness (non-Covid), and I could feel it. Heart rate way up on a much lower effort this morning.


----------



## Twilkes (11 Sep 2020)

Riding at about 18mph, vaguely saw something brown blowing across the road to the side of me, probably a leaf. Felt a little sideways bump on the back wheel as if I'd hit a pebble at an angle but I don't think the wheel actually moved. So maybe it was a little piece of wood or stick that bounced off the rim.

Looking behind me there was a squirrel making its way to the pavement. Did I just get hit by a squirrel?

As if reading my thoughts, the driver in the car behind pulled alongside and said 'You just got hit by a squirrel.'

So I just got hit by a squirrel. Not quite the 'spokes of death' but couldn't have been far off.


----------



## Gez73 (11 Sep 2020)

I don't like cats!! G


----------



## cyberknight (12 Sep 2020)

Had a motor bike nearly clip me on a mini rounabout as the rider decided to chance it when i was turning right , i shouted a warnig and he turned around and chased me through the estate blocking me in and mouthing off , i nealry got hit by a car as i tried to undercut his attempt to block me in


----------



## cyberknight (12 Sep 2020)

Twilkes said:


> Riding at about 18mph, vaguely saw something brown blowing across the road to the side of me, probably a leaf. Felt a little sideways bump on the back wheel as if I'd hit a pebble at an angle but I don't think the wheel actually moved. So maybe it was a little piece of wood or stick that bounced off the rim.
> 
> Looking behind me there was a squirrel making its way to the pavement. Did I just get hit by a squirrel?
> 
> ...


ruddy rabbits inhabit the cycle path i use and they like to play chicken in front of me instead of just running into the bushes , one once ran in front of the wheel and had me off .


----------



## I like Skol (13 Sep 2020)

Punctured on the way home last night . Ran over something small a few miles earlier and the rear tyre picked it up before it was dislodged by the mudguard so I was half expecting a soggy tyre and a bit surprised to get so far before it became noticeable. At this point there was only 2 miles to go and dinner was due on the table so I gambled on the slow puncture and fired in a CO2 cartridge rather than swapping the inner tube. It was a gamble that paid off and after then sprinting the final couple of miles as fast as possible I arrived home with a tyre that was still reassuringly firm.
I woke up this morning and the first thing that came into my mind was 'be careful fixing this puncture, it could have been a hypodermic syringe'! 
I think it might have been. Luckily no pointy bits left in the tyre (checked extremely carefully) but the tube was punctured with pin prick holes in two places where the needle had tried to pass right through.

While sorting the puncture on the pavement a car pulled up and a few people got out and just at this moment a kid came hurtling along the pavement at full speed on his e-scooter and weaved recklessly between us all without slowing at all. As it happens this was not my first encounter with him. Earlier in the week I caught and passed him riding along the main road in the dark on his black scooter, dressed all in black and weaving in and out of the parked cars and shadows. It was madness and I slowed down to tell him to get off the road because he WOULD get run over as he was very hard to see.
I just wonder what his parents think he is doing on this scooter at night? Not really an appropriate toy to give a child IMO.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Sep 2020)

First of the autumn mists over the fields on the way in this morning.


----------



## Arjimlad (15 Sep 2020)

Got out 45 mins earlier than usual to enjoy an extended 23 mile commute, northwards up the Old Gloucester Road corridor to Tortworth & Damery, then I just bashed on down the A38 back to Bradley Stoke.

It was very enjoyable, although next time I will remember to take a banana for something at the halfway point.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Sep 2020)

The morning rush hour traffic is now near back to pre Covid times. Chaos in Bromley and Deptford this morning.

I met my first one this morning too... A Covicyclist. He started chatting to me at a set of lights. He's only just started commuting by bike. Asked if the traffic was always this bad. I said usually yes. He then said he used to drive and until he cycled didn't realise the rush hour chaos was as bad from inside the comfort of a car, but on the bike it all becomes clear.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (18 Sep 2020)

Send week of commuting by bike and here we go :-) Tried a different route this morning using a big chunk of main road i normally avoid, all going well until I mover out to turn right onto a cycle path and I felt it. Lucky it wasnt and instant flat so managed to get across the road to safety.

At least it was a sunny friday and not a rainy monday.


----------



## Arjimlad (18 Sep 2020)

Yay - a rare Strava PR on a mile-long segment down the A38 which I have ridden 699 times this morning - thank you modest tail-wind and aero bars! 

Not aided by the Audi Q7 driver who was flashed out of a side road by the car behind me, and pulled out in front of me as though I wasn't there.

She didn't like my electronic bike horn much, and didn't have the grace to apologise when we arrived at the red light ahead. The horn did have the effect of keeping her over to the right, out of my way though. I don't think she realised cyclists do more than 10mph. I had the situation under control.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Sep 2020)

Arjimlad said:


> which I have ridden 699 times this morning


Well deserved and great perseverance 😄


----------



## Arjimlad (18 Sep 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Well deserved and great perseverance 😄


Oops, must do better -but you know what I meant !


----------



## Jenkins (21 Sep 2020)

Quite misty/foggy here this morning. Too many idiots relying on the automatic setting for their headlights. Which don't switch on when there's enough daylight like today.


----------



## Arjimlad (21 Sep 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Quite misty/foggy here this morning. Too many idiots relying on the automatic setting for their headlights. Which don't switch on when there's enough daylight like today.


Same here, silver/dark cars hard to see through the mists. And the drivers who can't be bothered to clear side windows of dew are another hazard.


----------



## 13 rider (21 Sep 2020)

On holidays last week . It's was proper dark this morning I suppose you don't really notice it getting darker day by day but after a week it was really noticeable


----------



## Arjimlad (22 Sep 2020)

My thoughtful wife suggested I might like to get up a little earlier & have a extended commute today as the forecast for the rest of the week is poor.

So I left about 6.35 and squeezed over 30 miles in up to the Severn Vale. Actually found the flat bits around Hill, Shepperdine & Oldbury on Severn a bit boring in the dull conditions, but I kept moving. The mists seem to linger longer down there. 

Rewarded myself with a bacon egg & black pudding baguette when I got to work.


----------



## StickyPTFE (23 Sep 2020)

Arjimlad said:


> My thoughtful wife suggested I might like to get up a little earlier & have a extended commute today as the forecast for the rest of the week is poor.
> 
> So I left about 6.35 and squeezed over 30 miles in up to the Severn Vale. Actually found the flat bits around Hill, Shepperdine & Oldbury on Severn a bit boring in the dull conditions, but I kept moving. The mists seem to linger longer down there.
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure the only reason I ride to work is to reward myself with food when I get there!


----------



## rivers (23 Sep 2020)

TT bike commute to work in the rain :-/. Car is on the fritz at the minute, so I'm taking the work van to the Castle Combe TT tonight. But that meant I had to commute on the TT bike, in the skinsuit, with the aero helmet and a backpack. Always a good look on the commute... Arrived at work with the bike covered in muck, quick clean and into the office I went.


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Sep 2020)

StickyPTFE said:


> I am pretty sure the only reason I ride to work is to reward myself with food when I get there!


Yes, me too - but my cholesterol levels say I cannot out-exercise a bad diet  - still the occasional treat doesn't hurt I guess


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Sep 2020)

rivers said:


> TT bike commute to work in the rain :-/. Car is on the fritz at the minute, so I'm taking the work van to the Castle Combe TT tonight. But that meant I had to commute on the TT bike, in the skinsuit, with the aero helmet and a backpack. Always a good look on the commute... Arrived at work with the bike covered in muck, quick clean and into the office I went.



Ha - can we expect to see people moaning about lycra clad racers on the B2B again then ? 

Good luck at the TT. Some of my friends went to CC yesterday evening, I have never got around to going to see what it's all about.


----------



## rivers (23 Sep 2020)

Arjimlad said:


> Ha - can we expect to see people moaning about lycra clad racers on the B2B again then ?
> 
> Good luck at the TT. Some of my friends went to CC yesterday evening, I have never got around to going to see what it's all about.


 I hope not. I kept it slower than usual due to a) being on the TT bike and looking like a right twat (so wanted to avoid any potential for complaints), and b) saving the legs for this evening.
Thanks. I've gone to quite a few of the Tuesday evenings to check/tweak/get used to the TT position. It's good for a laugh/social. Lots of families with young children, clubs/groups of friends, and my favourite, the chap on his penny farthing.


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Sep 2020)

My commute today ended up nearly getting squeezed off the road.


----------



## StickyPTFE (23 Sep 2020)

Arjimlad said:


> My commute today ended up nearly getting squeezed off the road.
> View attachment 548725


They have an entire other lane to use!


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Sep 2020)

StickyPTFE said:


> They have an entire other lane to use!



Yes, when they're patient enough to wait for it to be clear, drivers normally use the other lane. 

This driver wasn't patient . I have reported it to Avon & Somerset police online.


----------



## steve292 (23 Sep 2020)

Arjimlad said:


> Yes, when they're patient enough to wait for it to be clear, drivers normally use the other lane.
> 
> This driver wasn't patient . I have reported it to Avon & Somerset police online.


That driver will most likely get a NIP. A & S seem pretty hot on it.


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Sep 2020)

steve292 said:


> That driver will most likely get a NIP. A & S seem pretty hot on it.



I expect so, a FPN or the offer of a paid-for course would be the norm I think. Not that they tell us much, eh.... "processed" with any one of three possible outcomes. I have seen this distinctive Land Rover on the road before, not with any previous concerns about his driving, so I hope he will behave better in future.


----------



## steve292 (23 Sep 2020)

Arjimlad said:


> I expect so, a FPN or the offer of a paid-for course would be the norm I think. Not that they tell us much, eh.... "processed" with any one of three possible outcomes. I have seen this distinctive Land Rover on the road before, not with any previous concerns about his driving, so I hope he will behave better in future.


TBF, unless there was an injury or damage I wouldn't expect much other info from them.


----------



## palinurus (29 Sep 2020)

Speed sign is on the fritz. This morning it said:

*TOO
FAST*

Followed by a big green 

(I was doing about 14)


----------



## skudupnorth (29 Sep 2020)

Another stunning day along the guided busway and Roe Green Loop line to Bolton. Weather is due to turn tomorrow so it might be a moist one


----------



## skudupnorth (30 Sep 2020)

Moist ride home plus I hit the 4k miles mark for the year 😁
Clothes are still drying out !


----------



## ianrauk (2 Oct 2020)

Well that was a wet one. A drowned rat comes to mind. Pretty gusty in places too. Thankfully it's not cold. It's looking like this afternoons commute will be the same. Joy.

the traffic now seems to be back up to pre Covid levels. Twas a nightmare in places, and of course, with rain a good few motons become blind so had a couple of close passes and a SMIDSY.


----------



## palinurus (2 Oct 2020)

palinurus said:


> Speed sign is on the fritz. This morning it said:
> 
> *TOO
> FAST*
> ...



I think it doesn't like the rain. This morning it was:

*5
8
10
5
16*(that's better)


----------



## palinurus (2 Oct 2020)

Christened my new cycling shoes in the rain.


----------



## Arjimlad (2 Oct 2020)

BBB BWS_19 Rainflex overshoes did a good job keeping my feet dry this morning, without getting too hot. I hope they last OK.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Oct 2020)

Arjimlad said:


> BBB BWS_19 Rainflex overshoes did a good job keeping my feet dry this morning, without getting too hot. I hope they last OK.


Tbh I really can't be arsed with overshoes. They never seem to work properly or last that long. Its not cold at the moment so normal shoes it is, dried on a heater at work. In the winter the winter boots come out. Far better than overshoes.


----------



## Arjimlad (2 Oct 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Tbh I really can't be arsed with overshoes. They never seem to work properly or last that long. Its not cold at the moment so normal shoes it is, dried on a heater at work. In the winter the winter boots come out. Far better than overshoes.


That reminded me to check my gloves on the radiator - it had gone cold  
My thicker BBB neoprene overshoes have been great, probably done 4 winters at least now. Granted they will all eventually let some wet in.. if I found some bargain boots I might be tempted.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Oct 2020)

Arjimlad said:


> That reminded me to check my gloves on the radiator - it had gone cold
> My thicker BBB neoprene overshoes have been great, probably done 4 winters at least now. Granted they will all eventually let some wet in.. if I found some bargain boots I might be tempted.


4 winters? That's good going for overshoes. Was it @fossyant that used to sing their praises too?


----------



## Arjimlad (2 Oct 2020)

@ianrauk I just checked. Bought them in September 2013!!


----------



## Lovacott (2 Oct 2020)

My commute has been an absolute $hit over the last couple of days, mainly due to me arriving at work with soaking wet trainers and socks from the rain and puddles whilst drenched in sweat on the top half from my rain jacket.

I've spent a small fortune on my bike this year and now I'm looking for some practical (but inexpensive) solutions to a couple of things.

1. Keeping my feet dry on a flat pedalled MTB (I'm thinking either waterproof hiking boots or wellies).

2. Keeping my top half dry from both the sweat and the rain at the same time.

I know that I could solve both of the above with many hundreds of pounds, but I'm looking at a budget of between £50 and £100 tops.


----------



## C R (2 Oct 2020)

Lovacott said:


> My commute has been an absolute $hit over the last couple of days, mainly due to me arriving at work with soaking wet trainers and socks from the rain and puddles whilst drenched in sweat on the top half from my rain jacket.
> 
> I've spent a small fortune on my bike this year and now I'm looking for some practical (but inexpensive) solutions to a couple of things.
> 
> ...


Overshoes should address no 1, I don't think there's a lot you can do about no 2, even spending some money.


----------



## Lovacott (2 Oct 2020)

C R said:


> Overshoes should address no 1, I don't think there's a lot you can do about no 2, even spending some money.


I was thinking more along the lines of waterproof or water resistant boots. I've ridden home quite a few times in steel toe capped work boots and on a flat MTB pedal, they work quite well. A water proof baseball or hiking boot would probably do the job. I've looked at overshoes but I don't really want to spend tens of pounds trying out different types.


----------



## rivers (3 Oct 2020)

Lovacott said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of waterproof or water resistant boots. I've ridden home quite a few times in steel toe capped work boots and on a flat MTB pedal, they work quite well. A water proof baseball or hiking boot would probably do the job. I've looked at overshoes but I don't really want to spend tens of pounds trying out different types.



Velotoze. They are a bitch to get on, but as long as the latex is against the skin, there will be no water ingress


----------



## Lovacott (3 Oct 2020)

rivers said:


> Velotoze. They are a bitch to get on, but as long as the latex is against the skin, there will be no water ingress


I commuted for all five days of last week and today I have feet which feel like blocks of ice. I'm getting a deep aching pain in my foot bones which is similar to the pain I would get if I'd put my feet into a bucket of freezing water for a week?

Meanwhile, my top half has been sweating buckets up the big hills.

I'm willing to try anything to keep my feet dry and I must admit that Velotoze do look pretty good. 

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## cyberknight (3 Oct 2020)

Got pish wet through both ways today, no mount of gear was going to keep me dry as the roads were already starting to flood at 5 .3 0 am .


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Oct 2020)

I wear good walking boots for everything and if it rains cheap waterproofs trousers and jacket from Go Outdoors. Never had an issue getting wet. I don't race when in waterproofs so don't sweat any more than normal.


----------



## Lovacott (3 Oct 2020)

Oldhippy said:


> I wear good walking boots for everything and if it rains cheap waterproofs trousers and jacket from Go Outdoors. Never had an issue getting wet. I don't race when in waterproofs so don't sweat any more than normal.


Because I ride an MTB down muddy lanes, waterproof workboots would probably be ideal. I'm looking at wider and grippier flat MTB pedals to replace the crappy standard set of plastic ones I got from Halfords.


----------



## Lovacott (3 Oct 2020)

cyberknight said:


> Got pish wet through both ways today, no mount of gear was going to keep me dry as the roads were already starting to flood at 5 .3 0 am .


On the way in wasn't too bad. I just got very wet. 

On the way home, I was getting blown all over the shop and got even more wet.

But it was an experience I will always remember as opposed to the humdrum routine of sitting in a car listening to Radio 2 in a traffic jam.


----------



## C R (3 Oct 2020)

Lovacott said:


> On the way in wasn't too bad. I just got very wet.
> 
> On the way home, I was getting blown all over the shop and got even more wet.
> 
> But it was an experience I will always remember as opposed to the humdrum routine of sitting in a car listening to Radio 2 in a traffic jam.


I don't mind much getting wet, it is the being blown about by the wind that I don't like.


----------



## Lovacott (3 Oct 2020)

C R said:


> I don't mind much getting wet, it is the being blown about by the wind that I don't like.


I have big Devon banks either side of me on the lanes but where the lanes bend or whenever I pass a farm gate, I get a nasty sideways gust.

I haven't been blown off my bike by the wind yet, but I've had to fight it more than few times.


----------



## Lovacott (10 Oct 2020)

Yesterday evening on my way home, the weather was fine with a 10% chance of showers when I left work so I stuck with shorts and tee shirt for the ride home.

About three miles in, on a country lane as I rounded a bend, I could see three greyhounds walking together on the left and I assumed the owner was out of sight on the right holding the lead. As the bend straightened, I saw that the greyhounds were walking without an owner?

As I got closer, one of the greyhounds clocked me and all three started to run. This is when I realised that I was actually seeing three Deer.

They ran in a mad panic up ahead of me and tried to leap every farm gate they came across in order to escape. Fearing one of them would get injured. I stopped for a couple of minutes and let them get clear (rather than chase them onto the main road a mile ahead).

About five minutes later, brilliant sunshine disappeared under the blackest of clouds and I got pelted half to death by hailstones and hit face on by a 30mph headwind. 

Memories are made from days like this.


----------



## cyberknight (10 Oct 2020)

Not been riding much this week due to having time off , someone else at work who cycles came up to me as i i got to work ( in the car as i was looking at being awake for 22 hours that day ) and told me a car had crashed off the main slip road straight through the side gate cyclists enter through and totally wiped the gate out ,I shudder to think what could hav happended if someone had been there at the same time.Apparently the driver got out and legged it,


----------



## cyberknight (14 Oct 2020)

what can i say ?
Got the bike pit last night , the garmin was flat as i must have left it on , strap for bike light battery snapped and the rear wheel was rubbing !
Then it was the 1st frost of this autumn on the way home so a bit chillier than i had expected


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Oct 2020)

One section of this afternoons commute home









This route leads off, out of shot here; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4907912
Likewise, here, it heads off to the extreme left

The grade 1 listed Aquaduct ahead; https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101261690-stanley-ferry-aqueduct-normanton




In the shot below, I'd ridden from the bottom-left of the picture
The bridge over the River Calder

*Picture is taken facing almost North*

Past the big cream coloured building British Waterways 'Stanley Ferry' Workships; where they make Lock-Gates
Over the arched bridge (single-track/traffic-lights) spanning the Aire & Calder Navigation Canal
Turn right after the bridge, to head back towards the Calder (along the 'crescent shaped' gravel area)
Go left (right on the pic) upstream along the riverbank, towards NewLands Woods & NewLands Lane


----------



## DRM (14 Oct 2020)

The grass on the other side of the viaduct was waterlogged on Sunday when I went across, the mesh plating is a bit weird to ride across, seeing the water beneath you while it clangs away!


----------



## StickyPTFE (15 Oct 2020)

I rode into Birmingham city centre on the way home, I used the A38 cyclepath to Selly Oak, wow! That is easily the best cycle infracturce I have used in the UK. I loved it, it was brilliant; we need more cycle paths like that.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Oct 2020)

A bit muddier today too!
I made slightly harder for myself having put a few more PSI in the tyres last night



DRM said:


> The grass on the other side of the viaduct was waterlogged on Sunday when I went across, the mesh plating is a bit weird to ride across, seeing the water beneath you while it clangs away!


Yes, the river's been up
Think it was last Thursday, that the Trash Screen Bridge was doing its job
Agreed, said 'T S B' is an odd one to ride over, particularly when the river's up to the decking


@DRM
Do you ever ride along there?
If so, have you ever ridden (what I call, no idea if it has a local name) 'Summer-House'?

Ie; from the old 'Stanley Lodge' site, between the fences, to this; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2091008
It's interesting..... on '28'tyres in the wet/mud


----------



## DRM (15 Oct 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> A bit muddier today too!
> I made slightly harder for myself having put a few more PSI in the tyres last night
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve never been that way, usually go from the Nagger Line, to Stanley Ferry, then cross the canal and head up towards Methley and go past St Aidens and into Leeds


----------



## Dan77 (15 Oct 2020)

3rd puncture in 3 days and only one thorn found although it was possibly responsible for the first 2 despite what I thought was a thorough check. Hope I don't have the same issue tomorrow (couldn't find any sharps) but have ordered some Schwalbe Marathon Plus to be delivered tomorrow so hopefully that will put a stop to it. Current tyres have done almost 2000km anyway.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Oct 2020)

First time since earlier this year I have felt cold on the bike. 
Think I'm going to have to dig out the LS jersey's, knee warmers and long finger gloves for next weeks commute.
And it's only one more week until the clocks go back so back to dark evening commutes. Better try find the lights.


----------



## Arjimlad (16 Oct 2020)

Lovely sunny ride into work yesterday - but a close pass on an uphill section wasn't great. Again on the way home, another close pass from a VW T5 approaching a red light. The driver told me to "get a life" when I asked for more room. 

Both have been processed by A&S Police with their standard response this morning that a warning letter, fixed penalty or prosecution has been issued.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Oct 2020)

DRM said:


> I’ve never been that way, usually go from the Nagger Line, to Stanley Ferry, then cross the canal and head up towards Methley and go past St Aidens and into Leeds


Know it well


----------



## palinurus (16 Oct 2020)

The farking shame of it, getting too old and tired.


----------



## palinurus (16 Oct 2020)

Lovacott said:


> 1. Keeping my feet dry on a flat pedalled MTB (I'm thinking either waterproof hiking boots or wellies).



Poncho/ cape. Stops water wicking down your legs into your socks. Surprisingly good in heavy rain. Surprisingly hard work if also windy though.


----------



## palinurus (16 Oct 2020)

palinurus said:


> The farking shame of it, getting too old and tired.



'I am turning old. I just left work because I cannot manage going up and down hills. I know I will soon die"


----------



## Dan77 (16 Oct 2020)

4th puncture in 4 days and only one thorn found on day 2. Yes there must be another in there which I can't find but it no longer matters as they're going in the bin tomorrow when I fit the Marathon Plus. Also had a close pass by a VW Transporter who almost immediately then stopped in front of me because he couldn't get through the gap due to oncoming traffic. I would have been able to keep moving no problem if he had waited and he'd have got through just as quickly.


----------



## Lovacott (16 Oct 2020)

Dan77 said:


> 4th puncture in 4 days and only one thorn found on day 2. Yes there must be another in there which I can't find but it no longer matters as they're going in the bin tomorrow when I fit the Marathon Plus. Also had a close pass by a VW Transporter who almost immediately then stopped in front of me because he couldn't get through the gap due to oncoming traffic. I would have been able to keep moving no problem if he had waited and he'd have got through just as quickly.


I started wearing a cheap helmet camera I bought off Amazon this week and I've noticed that close passes have dropped off to practically zero.

It's a bit bulky and boxy looking but weighs next to nothing and I don't notice that it's there myself.

But it's obviously visible to anyone thinking of overtaking me and I reckon it's doing what I intended it to do (acting as a deterrent).


----------



## Ollie W (17 Oct 2020)

First commute back yesterday after covid isolation. Was expecting to struggle but it felt like an out of body experience! Chain and pedals sound a bit clunky so some lube and cleaning needed this weekend.
Little bit cold despite new gloves and a long sleeve base layer - thankfully I’ve been bought a reflective jacket for my birthday on Monday. Not sure where it lies on the windproof/waterproof scale but an extra layer + visibility is great news!


----------



## rivers (19 Oct 2020)

Came across this interesting "bike" today on the B2B. There is a little placard on the back of it thst says "electric assist pedal bicycle". While it didn't look like it was capable of going particularly fast, and it did have pedals, he wasn't using them.


----------



## StickyPTFE (20 Oct 2020)

rivers said:


> Came across this interesting "bike" today on the B2B. There is a little placard on the back of it thst says "electric assist pedal bicycle". While it didn't look like it was capable of going particularly fast, and it did have pedals, he wasn't using them.



I am not too sure about the legality of that. In all fairness you overtook very easily, can't be that powerful.


----------



## rivers (20 Oct 2020)

StickyPTFE said:


> I am not too sure about the legality of that. In all fairness you overtook very easily, can't be that powerful.


He couldn't have been doing more than 12-13mph. I was around up 18 on the approach, then slowed to about 15 for the overtake


----------



## simongt (20 Oct 2020)

Lovacott said:


> I got pelted half to death by hailstones


If you do a regular route, it pays to notice where the dry areas under trees / large bushes / structures etc. are on the way. They make useful places to shelter temporarily on occasions like that.  I've done this several times, as have others.


----------



## cyberknight (20 Oct 2020)

Very close pass by a double decker bus today , nearly took me out !
Now i know the bus route and it stops a lot so followed it and confronted the driver , he siad "dont shout at me " and shut the window so i took the number plate and reported him for dangerous driving to the depot who confirmed that they had that bus and would check the cctv on the bus .


----------



## palinurus (21 Oct 2020)

Meh


----------



## ianrauk (21 Oct 2020)

Wey, wet. wet.. and dark.. though not cold...
Looking like it's going to be wet all day and for the commute home too.


----------



## Jenkins (21 Oct 2020)

Not as bad as I expected it to be first thing, plus it's started clearing up just in time for going home.


----------



## Ollie W (21 Oct 2020)

Left my waterproof in my classroom overnight. Won’t be doing that again...


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Oct 2020)

Bugger!


----------



## Badger_Boom (21 Oct 2020)

I like Skol said:


> ...Earlier in the week I caught and passed him riding along the main road in the dark on his black scooter, dressed all in black and weaving in and out of the parked cars and shadows. It was madness and I slowed down to tell him to get off the road because he WOULD get run over as he was very hard to see.
> I just wonder what his parents think he is doing on this scooter at night? Not really an appropriate toy to give a child IMO.


"The Shadow. Coming to a morgue near you soon" (see from 1.50).


----------



## Jenkins (23 Oct 2020)

Never trust a dry weather forecast...


----------



## Lovacott (24 Oct 2020)

simongt said:


> If you do a regular route, it pays to notice where the dry areas under trees / large bushes / structures etc. are on the way. They make useful places to shelter temporarily on occasions like that.  I've done this several times, as have others.


There's about 4 miles of my commute which is through farm lanes high up with a sea view. No trees or anything much at all (apart from sheep).

When I was commuting in London, I rarely got really wet because I'd just nip into a garage forecourt or pop under a shop canopy until it passed.

Having done both city and country commuting, I'd say that on balance, city commuting is easier. The traffic may be a pain in the arse, but it's mainly slow moving and with the roads well lit, a front light is more for being seen than actually being able to see things.

With country commuting, on my way into work (5.45am), I rarely see a car and I sometimes wonder how long it would be before I was found if I had some kind of mishap? The roads I use are not gritted and we get more than our fair share of rain down here ("Sunny Devon" my arse). On the occasions where I do meet up with a car, very often they are driving like lunatics in the belief that they have empty roads all to themselves. I've had so many near misses from close passes recently that I've fitted a huge,cheap, rear facing action camera to my pannier rack to act as a deterrent.

The views are brilliant though and I do get to see some pretty impressive local wildlife. A Barn Owl overtook me on Thursday morning and then glided along the hedgerow in front of me for about 20 seconds. Huge wingspan. 

Either way, it beats going to work on the tube.


----------



## Lovacott (24 Oct 2020)

cyberknight said:


> Very close pass by a double decker bus today , nearly took me out !
> Now i know the bus route and it stops a lot so followed it and confronted the driver , he siad "dont shout at me " and shut the window so i took the number plate and reported him for dangerous driving to the depot who confirmed that they had that bus and would check the cctv on the bus .


I had an issue with a bus at the Triangle junction in Wembley about 20 years ago. 

He started to overtake me at the junction and then cut back in sharply to pull in at a bus stop lay-by just ahead.

The last quarter of the bus rubbed along my side and pushed me over onto the pavement.

I had a couple of bruises and a grazed shin but got myself up and went to confront the driver.

I asked him why he felt the need to overtake me when if he'd waited a few seconds, he could have let me go past the lay-by before pulling in.

All I got was "you bloody cyclists shouldn't be on the bloody road".

A beat bobby (remember those?) saw me arguing with the driver and took both of our details.

I never heard a thing afterwards.

Maybe that's why the Go-Pro was invented?


----------



## Lovacott (24 Oct 2020)

Not a very nice day today so I've spent all of it giving the bike a thorough going over and adding in a few mods I've been thinking about for a while.

First up, I dismantled the rear wheel hub and gave the bearings and hub a good flush out in a dish of petrol.

I cleaned the freewheel with a toothbrush and petrol and put the whole lot back together again with plenty of lithium grease.

I then did a fresh gear indexing routine using the knowledge I have gained on here over the last few months (thanks folks).

One of the major problems I've had over the last few months, is road mud getting onto my drivetrain. I've been toying with the idea of building something out of plastic akin to a cars engine protector and yesterday, I got hold of a "hip support tray" which roofers use to keep hip tiles in alignment on hipped roofs.

You can buy them from any building supplies company for about two quid each (they are 1000mm x 300mm).

If you pour boiling water onto a hip tray, you will get a five second window where you can form the plastic into any shape you want before it sets back hard again. You can repeat the process over and over until you get the exact shape you are looking for.

I made this today and I am dead chuffed. It's copied from the fairings that you would get on a 1960's scooter. It works a bloody treat.


----------



## Ian A (29 Oct 2020)

A tale from the other side today. I was commuting on my fairly noisy motorbike, overtaking a cyclist on a road which turned to the left and had speeds bumps so I was going quite slowly and well below the legal limit. As I was about to make the pass at a sensible speed, giving the cyclist plenty of room, he turned across the front of me without looking or signalling to make a right hand turn off to a side road. Side road had junction lines and was not the same direction the road we were riding went. I stopped quickly and didn't hit the cyclist, he saw me last minute and gesticulated from the side road with the "what are you doing?" questioning arms. The answer is an emergency stop I guess . Daft thing is I was going almost as slow on my motorbike round the corner as I would when I cycle the same route due to the speed bumps but I'd be a lot quieter I when I cycle and my lights aren't as bright so would have still almost had an accident with him.


----------



## Dan77 (30 Oct 2020)

Been commuting by car for the last week and a half. Firstly due to a cold and then new bike going on the trainer which has meant I've been doing most of my riding indoors while I get used to it all.

On my way back yesterday evening passed a cyclist with no lights. Opened my window and (politely?) shouted 'lights!' as I passed. It was about 5:15pm and already quite dark. On a busy main road too. Absolutely baffles/annoys me that people are willing to put themselves in so much danger.


----------



## Lovacott (30 Oct 2020)

Dan77 said:


> Been commuting by car for the last week and a half.  Firstly due to a cold and then new bike going on the trainer which has meant I've been doing most of my riding indoors while I get used to it all.
> 
> On my way back yesterday evening passed a cyclist with no lights. Opened my window and (politely?) shouted 'lights!' as I passed. It was about 5:15pm and already quite dark. On a busy main road too. Absolutely baffles/annoys me that people are willing to put themselves in so much danger.


Obviously they've never driven a car in their life and have no idea how hard it is to spot a cyclist without lights and Hi Viz.

I covered my bike with Hi Viz tape two weeks ago plus I have three rear lights and a Hi Viz vest.


----------



## rivers (30 Oct 2020)

Lovacott said:


> Obviously they've never driven a car in their life and have no idea how hard it is to spot a cyclist without lights and Hi Viz.
> 
> I covered my bike with Hi Viz tape two weeks ago plus I have three rear lights and a Hi Viz vest.


Not hard at all to spot a cyclist not wearing hi viz. It's called paying attention to your surroundings.


----------



## Lovacott (30 Oct 2020)

rivers said:


> Not hard at all to spot a cyclist not wearing hi viz. It's called paying attention to your surroundings.


I disagree.

On a dark road in rain, an unlit and darkly dressed cyclist is an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## rivers (30 Oct 2020)

Lovacott said:


> I disagree.
> 
> On a dark road in rain, an unlit and darkly dressed cyclist is an accident waiting to happen.


I'd wager my mostly black and red gilet with reflective piping and pixel covered back is more visible than a my hi vis yellow rain jacket, fluoro green helmet and fluoro green velotoze. Hi viz colours aren't anymore visible in the dark and dreary weather. Reflective material is where it's at if you want to be seen.


----------



## Lovacott (30 Oct 2020)

rivers said:


> I'd wager my mostly black and red gilet with reflective piping and pixel covered back is more visible than a my hi vis yellow rain jacket, fluoro green helmet and fluoro green velotoze. Hi viz colours aren't anymore visible in the dark and dreary weather. Reflective material is where it's at if you want to be seen.



I have a works issue Hi Viz vest which has the wide reflective hoops around it. I have also added reflective tape to the bike.

When it's raining, I have a yellow cycling rain jacket with reflective piping and detail.

Today was my first day of this particular commute where I've had to cycle all the way in and back in the pitch dark. 

I'm mainly on country lanes but I do have a stretch of A road and a busy town centre to negotiate on the way.

Plusses. 
1. Car headlights are an early warning system which let me if know something is coming up from behind.
2. Cars coming towards me on narrow lanes slow down when they see my lights because they can't tell that I am on a bike (in daylight, they tend to just bully on past and expect me to squeeze into the hedgerows).

Minuses.
1. Potholes filled with water don't look like potholes under artificial light.
2. Being buzzed by mental Bats.


----------



## skudupnorth (2 Nov 2020)

Not been on bike for a couple of weeks but returned with big smile and spring in my step ( or pedals) 
Return leg along the Roe Green Loop line was dark but fun. Helped a lovely lady out with a puncture at the Ellenbrook end of our guided busway so all in all it was a good commute


----------



## skudupnorth (3 Nov 2020)

Mojo definitely back after my break, loving dark commutes even on the Roe Green Loop line with ninja joggers and dog walkers


----------



## Tom B (3 Nov 2020)

Had a few fun commutes on the last set

1. Was hammering down and a car passing in opposite direction passed a rivulet over the road in such a way the it threw what seemed like gallons at me frim the other side of the road. Must have been a freak function of speed, position, water level, wind as I've been that way thousands of times and never has this happened.

2. Was flagged down in the early hours by a taxi driver who was in tears. Apparently the car in front had hit bagger (turned out to be a badger) and killed it. Turned out Tommy Brock was still lying in the middle of the road and thae taxi driver couldn't bring himself to move him. Was a bit perplexed by his upset state but I deposited Mr Brock in the hedgerow and was profusely thanked by the driver. Turned out he was upset about his own lack of manliness and at finding himself unable to touch Brock. Apparently my wife and mother should be proud.

3. Got a sudden flat and found about a 5mm square chunk of glass in my marathon tyre. Gave it a courtesy spin and found a huge inch long thorn too. Found both had holed the tube, probably one as a result of running flat for a short distance.

4. Was sworn at repeatedly by a fellow cyclist who told me to f off. My commute is up and down repeatly. I tend to spin out on the down and others slip past or away, conversely I tend to catch people on the climbs. Daydreaming down the first descent I was passed by this chap, sure enough I caught him at the foot of the next climb which is a bit of a short and sharp. In situations like this i tend to sit behind and let them go on the flat or descent. It just seems better than passing and repassing. This was what happens over the next two miles. Admittedly he didn't disappear into the distance like others do but he pulled away a bit and the gap waxed and waned.
In any event I wasn't really thinking about it and just tootling on thinking about work.
Approaching the last hill he pulled out wide said "oi do me a favour and just f.... Off past" startled of my daydream I may have suggested he should just pedal his plastic bike and castelli kit a bit faster. Then he wouldn't be caught by people in supermarket leggings with backpacks and on £400bikes. He f'd some more about peope taking the piss sitting on and turned off.
I think.he was perhaps trying to drop me up the hills and struggled to get away down hill because he was blowing a bit, but my mind was elsewhere and I wasn't really playing.
I guess I feel slightly bad I inadvertently peed him off. If I'd known I'd have tried harder.


----------



## Lovacott (4 Nov 2020)

I'm cheating today.

It's currently 1 degree out there and I'm not risking the lanes after all of the rain we had yesterday. There are spots on my route where the temperature is always three or four degrees below the headline number which means a good chance of ice.

So I'm taking the estuary cycle path to the train station ten miles away and catching a train which drops me two minutes from work. The cycle path generally doesn't freeze up due to the salt water spray from the estuary.

I'll commute home by the normal route because the forecast for later is sunshine and 11 degrees.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Nov 2020)

An absolute stunningly gorgeous blue sky sunny morning. Dry too, which makes for fantastic commuting. 2°.. so out with the winter jacket, long finger gloves and leg warmers.
Last commute before lockdown #2 so will be very interesting to see what the traffic will be like for tomorrows commute. As recently it's been back to normal pre covd levels,


----------



## Lovacott (4 Nov 2020)

ianrauk said:


> An absolute stunningly gorgeous blue sky sunny morning. Dry too, which makes for fantastic commuting.



I'll second that..


----------



## MrGrumpy (4 Nov 2020)

Was sweating like a fat lad in a sweetie shop this morning, opted for a long sleeve base layer ( thermal ) and my gabba style jacket. Far too warm, not cold enough yet


----------



## Lovacott (7 Nov 2020)

MrGrumpy said:


> Was sweating like a fat lad in a sweetie shop this morning, opted for a long sleeve base layer ( thermal ) and my gabba style jacket. Far too warm, not cold enough yet


It was 1c yesterday morning and It's the first day this year that I haven't arrived at work with a sweaty head.

I wore a rugby shirt and a pair of tracksuit bottoms.


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 Nov 2020)

I do run quite hot. As long as my feet and hands are warm enough , I’m usually good . However the new jacket Perfetto Jacket is a game changer for me . Only need one layer underneath. Even with a back pack I’m not that sweaty for the 16 mile commute


----------



## Lovacott (7 Nov 2020)

MrGrumpy said:


> I do run quite hot. As long as my feet and hands are warm enough , I’m usually good . However the new jacket Perfetto Jacket is a game changer for me . Only need one layer underneath. Even with a back pack I’m not that sweaty for the 16 mile commute


If you could post a link, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 Nov 2020)

Castelli Perfetto ROS Long Sleeve Jersey
https://www.wiggle.co.uk/castelli-perfetto-ros-long-sleeve-jersey

available elsewhere !


----------



## I like Skol (7 Nov 2020)

Jeez! Was like the Wild West out there tonight. Multiple fast, close passes, the lockdown appears to have brought out the weekend boyracers in force? Also had to push my way through the queue of cars waiting to get into a McDonald's drive through and blocking the junction as a result. Must be the hi-light of some people's weekend queuing for a Maccy D's 
Had a strange incident when I passed a taxi/minibus unloading passengers. As I approached, the side door slid open and the occupants began disembarking into live traffic just in front of me. Luckily the following cars were far enough behind for me to take evasive action! The strange thing I realised as I passed them by was that they were getting out of the driver's side. I thought the side passenger doors on these type of vehicles was always on the nearside?


----------



## Lovacott (8 Nov 2020)

MrGrumpy said:


> Castelli Perfetto ROS Long Sleeve Jersey
> https://www.wiggle.co.uk/castelli-perfetto-ros-long-sleeve-jersey
> available elsewhere !


It looks and sounds awesome. All I have to do now is convince her majesty to allow me to spend another £130 on "stupid cycling stuff".


----------



## Arjimlad (9 Nov 2020)

Arjimlad said:


> A mixed bag riding home yesterday. A driver got way too close to me overtaking on a roundabout, and I rapped my knuckles on the rear pillar to stop him side-swiping me (that's how close he got).
> 
> He stopped up the road & my hopes for a civilised exchange were thwarted by his angry aggressive behaviour. Duly reported for careless driving and threatening behaviour. Man has issues...
> View attachment 541210
> ...



I've heard that this chap is going into the police station next month for an interview about his conduct.. fingers crossed.


----------



## I like Skol (14 Nov 2020)

I need to rant! Just realised it is a week since I posted this so maybe it is just Saturdays?I


I like Skol said:


> Jeez! Was like the Wild West out there tonight. Multiple fast, close passes, the lockdown appears to have brought out the weekend boyracers in force? Also had to push my way through the queue of cars waiting to get into a McDonald's drive through and blocking the junction as a result. Must be the hi-light of some people's weekend queuing for a Maccy D's



Another night commute with stupid, selfish, dangerous, unaware, incapable drivers doing idiotic things without thinking or caring about the consequences. Quite a few of them occurred within a short distance of leaving work and I suspect some of the drivers may have been 'colleagues' from my place of employment, rushing home at silly speeds after spewing out of the factory 
It won't stop me cycle commuting but I do wonder why they just don't think or care?

Another thing that is real!y getting on my nerves at the moment is ninja cyclists! Not the hoody youths that ride along the pavements and hop in and out of traffic as they please, pulling wheelies and giving motorists the finger, but the regular commuters, riding along the roads early in the morning and late at night, in all weathers, sometimes wearing a hiviz vest or helmet, BUT WITH NO BLOOODY LIGHTS! Why, just WHY? It is proper dark now.

Apart from that, just loving my commute as usual. Hope I can maybe stay dry tomorrow......


----------



## Lovacott (15 Nov 2020)

I like Skol said:


> Another night commute with stupid, selfish, dangerous, unaware, incapable drivers doing idiotic things without thinking or caring about the consequences. Quite a few of them occurred within a short distance of leaving work..



People just leaving work are a nightmare. They are in such a rush to get out of the gate, they'll drive the first fifty yards with a misty window whilst checking their social media feeds, texting the missus and farting around with the entertainment system looking for a track to play.

I only have this for 200 yards until I turn off along a farm track but that 200 yards is pretty terrifying.


----------



## Arjimlad (17 Nov 2020)

Odd behaviour from an HGV driver this morning. He/she started to overtake me way too close, before properly clearing a pedestrian refuge. 

Only once the trailer was about halfway past me, the driver moved way out- almost fully out of our lane - before pulling in again about 50 yards ahead of me. It was like s/he was overtaking an imaginary cyclist 25 yards ahead of me. 

I guess the HGV had dashcam & the driver wanted to try to make it look like s/he had done the right thing. My front & rear cameras show differently, of course., so I have reported it.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Nov 2020)

Very odd weather out there this week.
Yesterday the forecast was for a mild day with no rain. It was bleedin cold and it rained.
Today was meant to be a cold start and warming up. It was a warm start (shorts and s/s shirt) and having just popped out its bleedin' ciold


----------



## Lovacott (19 Nov 2020)

50mph crosswind this morning.

I survived.


----------



## Sixmile (19 Nov 2020)

The MGIF brigade never cease to amaze me, had a flashy Porsche rip by me this morning in a 30 to sit in a queue 300 yards further on. Only 20 seconds later I overtake her, filter to the front of the queue and pass through the junction.


----------



## MrGrumpy (19 Nov 2020)

Today’s commute was brought to you by some dude riding a Bianche ( bike irrelevant) , however eye bleach was required as he had big hole in the erse of his lycra shorts


----------



## I like Skol (24 Nov 2020)

MrGrumpy said:


> Today’s commute was brought to you by some dude riding a Bianche ( bike irrelevant) , however eye bleach was required as he had big hole in the erse of his lycra shorts


Probably fell off but got back on and continued the ride? Well ard!


----------



## Sixmile (26 Nov 2020)

Ah the bliss of sailing past the stupidity of some motorists. On my way home from dropping the kids off to school on the tandem, I pass another school where directly outside the road is always down to one half width due to parking. Both directions had met each other in the middle with no where to go, queues behind in each side. The only way out of that jam would've been for 8 or 9 cars from one end to reverse a fair bit back but I didn't hang around to advise, instead simply sailed past at 10mph and put the kettle on while they sit there and convince themselves that cars get you about quicker.


----------



## palinurus (27 Nov 2020)

Tights, lobster gloves and wooly hat day. Forecast said maybe freezing fog but actually very nice, misty- great commute!


----------



## palinurus (27 Nov 2020)

fark work though.


----------



## confusedcyclist (27 Nov 2020)

Moron in a car objected to my filtering past him in stationary traffic at a red light this morning. I tucked in behind the 1st car at the red since there is no ASL, 2nd car objected to this by honking, and trying to cut me off from the left as the traffic moved off. I wasn't going to hang around in the middle of two lanes, so I took primary, que more honking and then some verbal abuse. Traffic moving quite slowly up hill, I was able to pass the 1st car, but then the road opens up to two lanes, along comes the numpty for a punishment pass despite there being two lanes, then he's off speeding 20mph or so over the limit up the dual carriageway during the school run time. World class TW*T. Then as I approach work, an Audi S4 piloted by a colleague I recognise (not known by name, but seen around the place) overtakes with mm to spare despite a car in the oncoming lane. Beggars belief. Took a quick detour to the car park to find him for a quick chat. I kept it courteous, explaining the dangers, they apologised looking quiet sheepish, promising not to do it again, I hope they were sincere. Lucky for these two numpties I didn't have my camera installed, I need to pop it on tonight and start tallying points on licenses again.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Nov 2020)

palinurus said:


> Tights, lobster gloves and wooly hat day. Forecast said maybe freezing fog but actually very nice, misty- great commute!



Yep, foggy here in SE Londinium this morning. A balmy 2° when I left home at 7.30am. 
Perfect cycling weather though. Dry and no winds to contend with.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Nov 2020)

<Four Yorkshire men mode> 

2°C - would have been luxury for me this morning. At 6am when I left it was -2°C warming up to -1°C nearer the North Sea with cystal clear skies. Despite the sub zero temps being forecast, there wasn't any sign of the council having sent out the gritters overnight.

</Four Yorkshire men mode>


----------



## lazybloke (30 Nov 2020)

Train into London this morning, then back home, but 15 miles of cycling between customer sites.
Enjoying the quietways and all the bus lanes and dedicated cycle lanes, but London cycling seems pretty good on ANY roads - thanks to the 20 limit meaning very small speed differentials.

Only problem is very sore heels - almost in blisters from a new pair of site boots I've been breaking-in. And they don't grip spd pedals very well!


----------



## ianrauk (1 Dec 2020)

A very chilly commute this morning. Decided to dig out the winter jacket for the first time this winter and it was the right choice. Though I should have worn long finger gloves instead of mitts. The pesky northern headwind made the commute a little harder than it should have been. The SE London traffic was abysmal this morning too. Far too much of it Lovely sunny morning though.


----------



## palinurus (3 Dec 2020)

Still using an old Hope Vision II that I bought ages ago. Charged up the (original) battery pack on Monday. Did a couple of commutes, left the light on when I put it away yesterday (easy to do- you have to hold the button for ages to turn it off), was still going this morning and during the commute. Good to know it'll do it.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Dec 2020)

palinurus said:


> Still using an old Hope Vision II that I bought ages ago. Charged up the (original) battery pack on Monday. Did a couple of commutes, left the light on when I put it away yesterday (easy to do- you have to hold the button for ages to turn it off), was still going this morning and during the commute. Good to know it'll do it.




Still using 2 Hope Vision II's. Been going strong for a good few years now. I did actually forgot to turn them off after Monday evenings commute, so they were blazing all night in the garage. Have more then enough juice to get me home with light that evening. 

Other news.. its wasn't a very nice commute out there this morning. Cold, dark and wet with far too much awful, backed up traffic to deal with.


----------



## palinurus (3 Dec 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Other news.. its wasn't a very nice commute out there this morning. Cold, dark and wet with far too much awful, backed up traffic to deal with.



Cold & dark but I was only mildly dampened this morning. Expecting a soaking on the way home though, it's horrible out there at the moment.


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Dec 2020)

Yesterday's ride to work featured a close pass from a Mercedes driver, and riding home I was nearly tailwhipped by a Lexus driver cutting back in after overtaking me on a junction. 

Both matters were easily uploaded with footage and both will be getting a warning letter, a fixed penalty or a prosecution. Neither marred the enjoyment of the ten miles each way though 👍🚴.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Dec 2020)

palinurus said:


> Cold & dark but I was only mildly dampened this morning. Expecting a soaking on the way home though, it's horrible out there at the moment.


It rained all day whilst at work. Left for the commute home in the rain but luckily it stopped 5 minutes in and stayed dry for the rest of the time. Plenty of flooded roads to contend with though.


----------



## palinurus (4 Dec 2020)

ianrauk said:


> It rained all day whilst at work. Left for the commute home in the rain but luckily it stopped 5 minutes in and stayed dry for the rest of the time. Plenty of flooded roads to contend with though.



I got lucky too- it was raining steadily when I checked outside before leaving but by the time I'd got changed it was only raining lightly. Puddles tho', yeah.


----------



## palinurus (4 Dec 2020)

Lost my cap on the way to work, was wearing a buff underneath so didn't immediately notice. It was dark so I carried on.

Found it at the roadside on the way home!


----------



## ianrauk (7 Dec 2020)

palinurus said:


> Lost my cap on the way to work, was wearing a buff underneath so didn't immediately notice. It was dark so I carried on.
> 
> Found it at the roadside on the way home!




I'm know in my cycling circles as often having what is called a 'Capatastrophie' ie Losing ones cycling cap whilst on the move.

A couple of capastraphie's
.
In France with @Trickedem , I was descending a very long hill when halfway down, my cap decided to break for freedom, flying off my head. I spent an age looking for it getting angrier and angrier that I couldn't find it. In the end Tim came back up the hill wondering where I was and just as he rode into view I found the cap. As it had flown off it had caught on the velcro on the collar of my jacket and was hanging off my shoulder.. 

Another time, I was cycle commuting home when my cap decided to fly off. Luckily there was another cycle commuter just behind me. He caught it mid flight, caught up with me and gave it back...good man


----------



## Trickedem (7 Dec 2020)

ianrauk said:


> I'm know in my cycling circles as often having what is called a 'Capatastrophie' ie Losing ones cycling cap whilst on the move.
> 
> A couple of capastraphie's
> .
> ...


I can't wait to cycle on the Continent again. This was on our ride from Geneva to Calais and what a route it is. Although next time we will be doing it in reverse.


----------



## Tom B (8 Dec 2020)

Bit of a tough one today...

Set off extra early to call at the co-op to get supplies for our monthly bacon butty day at work. Got to co-op popped the bike in the foyer as I have for thr last 8yrs but was promptly admonished and told to take it out. He couldn't offer any explanation as to why it was suddenly an issue at 6am with only me and him in the shop. He clearly want going to change his mind so I went on my way.

Won't let it ruin my life. But had to put up with whinging colleagues. Next time I'll go to Aldi on the way home the day before.

Got to the half way point on the ride and the rear felt squidgy a mile further and it was flat. Decided it was only a smallish hole and because it was horrible weather just blew it up with a co2 and rode pretty much to work.

At some point after the flat my gluey makeshift repair on the sks chromoplastics jacked and the remaining bit of split leaving it flopping about. Stripped off the remnants at work.

Got wet and dirty on the way home. As odd as it may be the bike sounds odd with the missing guard.

Anyone want any front 35mm SKS Chromoplastics in black. I'll now have two spares!


----------



## ianrauk (9 Dec 2020)

@Tom B , A flat I can deal with, no problem. Not getting the bacon? Well I dunno about that one.


----------



## simongt (9 Dec 2020)

What does intruge me is the number of cyclists that ride in the dark with only a rear light. Usually wearing dark clothing, it's very difficult to see them from the front, especially if they decide to turn at the last moment. If a car is coming from their left; e.g., junction or roundabout, thus won't be able to pick them out in headlights, how does the cyclist expect to be seen in time - ?


----------



## gzoom (9 Dec 2020)

Tom B said:


> Bit of a tough one today...



I've tapped out last few days, been taking the car


----------



## hennbell (9 Dec 2020)

Here we are early December and we have had almost a week without the temperature dipping below -10C.
Was plus 3 yesterday, got up this morning looking for my shorts. Next week we are expecting a return to "normal" temperatures.


----------



## Tom B (9 Dec 2020)

ianrauk said:


> @Tom B , A flat I can deal with, no problem. Not getting the bacon? Well I dunno about that one.



Least it was on the way to work and not on the way home... Can't be accused of not bringing home the bacon...

Sorry...



gzoom said:


> I've tapped out last few days, been taking the car



Not been in the car for over 4years now


----------



## simongt (10 Dec 2020)

I've tapped out last few days, been taking the car 
[/QUOTE]
So have I. But with the potential of riding twelve miles late at night in freezing fog and having ridden less far in such conditions before , decided the car was a more sensible option. But back on the bike today - !


----------



## hennbell (15 Dec 2020)

Almost at the end of my commuting year, last day biking to work will be the 23rd. So just 5 workdays days and I am done.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Dec 2020)

hennbell said:


> Almost at the end of my commuting year, last day biking to work will be the 23rd. So just 5 workdays days and I am done.




how's the weather looking?


----------



## C R (15 Dec 2020)

hennbell said:


> Almost at the end of my commuting year, last day biking to work will be the 23rd. So just 5 workdays days and I am done.


I haven't had a commute since mid March, still working from home.


----------



## hennbell (15 Dec 2020)

ianrauk said:


> how's the weather looking?


Up until recently really good, the coldest day was -16C. 
Yesterday was -26C so no bike yesterday Today it is -16C .
The cycling has been hindered more by warm temperatures rather than cold. The snow was very loose over an ice layer, was like riding in oatmeal no grip slow going. 

But I am taking a couple days off the bicycle due sore knee from a "chainsaw incident", how very Canadian

A friend was cutting a fallen tree into firewood. Without warning he changed the direction he was cutting, and sent a large branch shooting at me. I was 15 feet away and it hit me just below the knee. I was lucky it just a cut and bruised up. Tomorrow the low is -12C so back to the bicycle tomorrow.


----------



## Tom B (16 Dec 2020)

How on earth do you keep your fingers and feet warm?


----------



## ianrauk (16 Dec 2020)

hennbell said:


> Up until recently really good, the coldest day was -16C.
> Yesterday was -26C so no bike yesterday Today it is -16C .
> The cycling has been hindered more by warm temperatures rather than cold. The snow was very loose over an ice layer, was like riding in oatmeal no grip slow going.
> 
> ...




And we moan at zero temps 
Hope the knee heals up quick, sounds painful


----------



## Tom B (16 Dec 2020)

After a couple of uneventful trips I went to work via a dentist's appointment yesterday. I thought it was for a quick session of disparaging looks and disapproval from the queen of clean. But it turned out it was an 70mins of awkward filling. Then carried on to work with a numb even more asymmetric head!

This morning was battling the wind and rain along one of the estate roads, noticed a woman stood in the middle of the road as if halfway crossing. Just as I got to her point she decided to run back to my side how we didn't hit at about 20-25mph I have no idea, felt her breath on me ear!


----------



## ianrauk (16 Dec 2020)

So here's a commuting tale for you.
On this mornings commute, I caught up with another commuting roadie. He looked over to me and asked how long I had been doing the A21 commute. About 15 years I told him. He said that for the last 10 years he had been driving to work along the A21 and had seen me quite regular over the years, along with a few other regular cycle commuters, come rain or shine, every month, overtaking the backed up traffic, including him. 
In the summer, partly due to the pandemic and wanting to get fitter, he bought a bike. He was hoping that he'd see me, but hadn't until today.
Nice chap, nice conversation.


----------



## palinurus (16 Dec 2020)

Today is a notable day on my commute calendar- earliest sunset; from today the sunset starts to get later (the days continue to get shorter, but all the action is at the start of the day)

Next notable day is 21st Jan for that 16:30 sunset- means I can get home in the light if I leave at 16:00 on Friday.

Looks like a soggy ride home later.


----------



## hennbell (16 Dec 2020)

Tom B said:


> How on earth do you keep your fingers and feet warm?


Lobster claw gloves and Gore-Tex lined insulated boots.
Also the relative humidity is very low, so it is not as cold as you think.


----------



## palinurus (16 Dec 2020)

euh, wasn't too bad in the end. Just regular rain.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Dec 2020)

palinurus said:


> euh, wasn't too bad in the end. Just regular rain.


Left work to small amount of drizzle. Stopped for about 15 minutes then headed it down for the next 40 minutes. Thankfully not cold.


----------



## skudupnorth (16 Dec 2020)

gzoom said:


> I've tapped out last few days, been taking the car


To be honest I’ve done the same just because I have had enough of dangerous manoeuvres from a lot of motorists and one tipper truck this past few weeks 😡
It got to the point of me actually dreading/ hating the cycle commute which is unusual for me.
The break will do me good because I am sure I will equally hate being trapped in my tin box and will WANT to ride again.
Stay safe everyone


----------



## palinurus (21 Dec 2020)

Soggy. It still appeared totally dark at 8:15.

There's almost no-one on site today and we have a lab area permanently heated to 25C so good chance of getting stuff dry.


----------



## Lovacott (22 Dec 2020)

Wet.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Dec 2020)

Very muddy on the way home at 14:30
(as you can guess, I didn't go that way, at 04:45)

I'd ridden along the road, as far as 'Stanley Ferry'
If you look at the OS map, under the Geograph picture, the first was taken roughly at the point where the 'disused railway line' starts below the 'T' of 'Stanley Ferry
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/509903





Barring the stop for the photograph, I cleaned (bad work for this mud) the entire stretch, & partway up a 1-in-10 section by the stableblock

The clogged pic, was taken by the crossroad of paths to the east of the blue circle
Rubbing & noisy, but still rotating

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/190194





*EDIT @ 19:57*

It's not an every-day diversion, due to the mud (at this time of year)
In summer I may go that way more often, as it's hard-packed

When I was running, I'd go that way a lot, as it was less boring than the road


----------



## gzoom (30 Dec 2020)

My commute in today, it may be cold but I cannot think of a better way to start the day .


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Dec 2020)

gzoom said:


> My commute in today, it may be cold but I cannot think of a better way to start the day .
> 
> View attachment 566188



I looked at that and actually thought "Not long before I can go back to work"...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Dec 2020)

Studded tyres on the bike ready for the final commute of the year tomorrow.


----------



## rockyroller (30 Dec 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> due to the mud (at this time of year)


mud is evil


----------



## Jenkins (30 Dec 2020)

That's the end of another year's commuting and, with the exeption of one day, it was all done by bike.
The one exception was the Sunday of storm Ciara when I offered to go in on my day off so the rostered person wouldn't have to endure a 60+ mile round trip from Harwich with the Orwell Bridge being closed in advance and any other problems that happened on the day. Still think I could have biked in & back with care...


----------



## skudupnorth (31 Dec 2020)

Had a break from cycle commuting after a few too many dangerous close manoeuvres from motorists including a very close pass from a tipper truck. Basically I had began to dread and even hate cycling so a break was just what I needed.
Well I’m back with a smile and enjoyed today’s snow commute along the guided busway and NCN55 to Bolton. 7.30am was perfect with fresh snow and very few people about. The return leg was busier and the snow had started to thaw which is better than it freezing. Enjoy the photos


----------



## rockyroller (31 Dec 2020)

skudupnorth said:


> Well I’m back with a smile and enjoyed today’s snow commute


nice! just enough snow to be fun


----------



## gzoom (31 Dec 2020)

Final ride of 2020, empty roads, beautiful scenery, this is why I love cycling .


----------



## Tom B (31 Dec 2020)

Woke up and we'd been blessed with suprise snow. Nursery was shut for training / drinks so little lad had to make the 5 mile trip to druncle Simon's daycare centre.

Let the dog out for a waz and slipped on my backside, decided on the studded tyres.

Popped them on the bike, ably assisted by a three year old throwing ice at me and getting covered in oil. Slipped on my arse again. Noticed the rear pads were beyond worn and being wary that brand new disk on these wheels may take extra pad material off to bed in I quickly changed the pads (is say quickly, changing the pads wasn't an issue it was finding the new pads that took the time)

Got the littlun togged up, he's had the pox over crimbo so he's a bit scratchy and fussy over clothes. But we settled on a fleecy jumper and puddlesuit.

With Gary Garmin showing -2 We then set off, little lad was loving it spotting snowmen and screaming faster. Received some disapproving looks through the town but then got onto the old railway line and was able to crack on tons of dog walkers about. Dropped a very cheery happy lad off along with the seat and decided to have a look at the rub on the front mudguard. Found it was really a severe rub and bind due to the mudguard being badly bent over the years not amounts of fiddling sorted it so stripped off the flap which improved things and set off to work.

Forgot how much more hardwork the winter studded tyres are and noticed the front wasn't sat on the rim properly giving a bump/flatspot feel. Resolved to have a go at that when I got to work when I could pour a bucket of boiling water over it to soften it up.

Arrived at work an hour late 🥺 

Late start meant late finish.
Return commute is more up than down which reaffirmed the tyres are hardwork.

Reseating the tyre seems to have not improved the matter, probably some corrosion or much on the rim but I was trying to sort it in a rush in the dark. It's in the to-do list.


----------



## palinurus (4 Jan 2021)

Up early and commuting for the first time since the 22nd Dec. Light rain.

Didn't ride over the break except Elephant bike shopping trips and Beryl bikes (local bikeshare) for some other trips (an example: on Saturday I wanted to go for a walk so I took a Beryl bike to get closer to the start of my walk- gets the boring bit out of the way)


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jan 2021)

Also back on the commute, first since 23rd Dec.
And a crappy morning it is too. Cold, dark and wet. Welcome to 2021.


----------



## confusedcyclist (4 Jan 2021)

This morning I paid for removing my mudguards from my bike which is usually on the smart trainer. Since it's also the only bike to which I can fit studded marathon winter tyres for icy conditions, I got a proper caking of road spray and my lovely clean bike (and backside) is filthy! Waaa!


----------



## Jenkins (4 Jan 2021)

ianrauk said:


> And a crappy morning it is too. Cold, dark and wet. Welcome to 2021.


I've already had three of those, plus two of the afternon return legs as well. Looks like tomorrow will be number 4.


----------



## gzoom (4 Jan 2021)

Managed to resist the car and take the bike today, wasn't half as cold as I had feared. Rest of the week should be easy on the bike


----------



## hennbell (4 Jan 2021)

I got a Gopro 8 for Christmas, What an upgrade from my 3. The built in image stability, clarity, and brightness of night time photos and video are excellent.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jan 2021)

hennbell said:


> I got a Gopro 8 for Christmas, What an upgrade from my 3. The built in image stability, clarity, and brightness of night time photos and video are excellent.


Like to see a vid of one of your commutes


----------



## Tom B (5 Jan 2021)

gzoom said:


> Managed to resist the car and take the bike today, wasn't half as cold as I had feared. Rest of the week should be easy on the bike



I find that getting through the door is the hard bit.

Interestingly when the car isn't an option I just don't think twice it's only having the option that makes it more difficult.

But last year when the car was uninsured for a while it rained for about a month solidly. That wore thin, constantly having to dry and find dry clothes was a real chore.


----------



## gzoom (5 Jan 2021)

^ Cold and wind is fine, but *wet* + cold + wind is too much for me. Looking out of the window I see clear sky today, and dry roads unlike yesterday. No excuses not to take the bike .


----------



## palinurus (5 Jan 2021)

Start of the last lockdown traffic was at England vs Germany levels. Today was more Sweden vs Cameroon.

Heavy going. Headwind- not a strong one, felt worse than it should have done.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jan 2021)

palinurus said:


> Start of the last lockdown traffic was at England vs Germany levels.



I remember that: the roads were empty and I could ride for hours without seeing more than a handful of cars.

Mind you, for the half hour before the match it was a nightmare of speeding drivers trying to get to a TV in time...


----------



## MrGrumpy (6 Jan 2021)

Hopefully back on the bike from Monday. To get milder so all the black ice will do one


----------



## palinurus (6 Jan 2021)

A little bit quieter yesterday evening and this morning. Maybe Germany vs. Croatia, early stages, England still in competition.

Lockdown #1 I almost never had to push the button on the crossing to get across the A412 or wait for traffic while turning right into work. Had to do both this morning.

Still substantially quieter than usual of course, I've noticed the bus drivers waiting at stops to keep to the timetable as they are ahead of schedule due to lighter traffic.

Wind similar to yesterday, from the North, touch of easterly. Cold. Dense. Hard work.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Jan 2021)

Dry


----------



## palinurus (7 Jan 2021)

That wind has dropped, makes quite a difference.
_
Much _less traffic today.

Yesterday evening I left about 40 minutes after sunset, 10 minutes later once I got out of town and onto the Bedmond road there was a fantastic swath of the deepest red across the horizon- don't get to see that in June.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jan 2021)

palinurus said:


> That wind has dropped, makes quite a difference.
> 
> _Much _less traffic today.
> 
> Yesterday evening I left about 40 minutes after sunset, 10 minutes later once I got out of town and onto the Bedmond road there was a fantastic swath of the deepest red across the horizon- don't get to see that in June.




Same here. It was hovering just about 0° when I left for work this morning.
Nice and dry, non busy roads. Made for a quite pleasant commute.


----------



## AndreaJ (7 Jan 2021)

Coldest commute of the winter for me -6 here this morning, beautiful morning but very cold.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Jan 2021)

AndreaJ said:


> Coldest commute of the winter for me -6 here this morning, beautiful morning but very cold.


-6? There must have been lots of ice everywhere


----------



## AndreaJ (7 Jan 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> -6? There must have been lots of ice everywhere


Lots of frost but the lanes are now dry so no ice apart from the occasional puddle on the side.


----------



## JhnBssll (7 Jan 2021)

0 Degrees here this morning for my first bicycle commute of the year 😊 I realised it was quite cold but I'm glad I didn't check the temperature before I left as I would probably have jumped in the car  It was the first outing for the Charge since I fettled the brakes to stop the rub due to non-square post mount facing and knackered discs. It rides much better and no irritating brake rub anymore 

It was 1 whole degree on the way home at about 6pm, positively barmy. I do need to fettle my front light as its drifting up as I go over bumps, I'll try and remember to do that later this evening 







She's not a dainty beast but she sure is comfy and does a cracking job of carting heavy stuff about on the back


----------



## palinurus (8 Jan 2021)

Tiny flakes of snow blowing around this morning so opted for the old 'cross bike just in case.

I've heard that stuff about riding fixed giving you 'souplesse' but it doesn't work for me, I had to re-learn to pedal this morning- I was so mashy it felt like both my cranks had simultaneously come loose on the first hill.

Later an extra-special commute: I plan to leave at four, and sunset is ten past.


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Jan 2021)

JhnBssll said:


> 0 Degrees here this morning for my first bicycle commute of the year 😊 I realised it was quite cold but I'm glad I didn't check the temperature before I left as I would probably have jumped in the car  It was the first outing for the Charge since I fettled the brakes to stop the rub due to non-square post mount facing and knackered discs. It rides much better and no irritating brake rub anymore
> 
> It was 1 whole degree on the way home at about 6pm, positively barmy. I do need to fettle my front light as its drifting up as I go over bumps, I'll try and remember to do that later this evening
> 
> ...


Beautiful bike - how would you get a D-lock on that stand though? Sad she's so lonely during the day, too.. does she have any more company in the warmer months ?


----------



## JhnBssll (8 Jan 2021)

Arjimlad said:


> Beautiful bike - how would you get a D-lock on that stand though? Sad she's so lonely during the day, too.. does she have any more company in the warmer months ?



Thanks, she's running really nicely now and really looks the part  Sadly the bike stands are now relatively empty all year round, even pre-Covid. We closed our manufacturing plant and laid off over 100 staff at the end of 2019, prior to that the bike racks were generally full all year round. Now they've fallen in to disrepair and are largely rotten - even if you could fit a D-lock to them it would be pretty easy to pull the rack apart to take the bike  We do have the benefit of 24hr security on site and a big empty factory building to repurpose - I'm going to suggest some secure indoor bike storage at the next management meeting


----------



## skudupnorth (9 Jan 2021)

Not been a bad week commuting even with the ice. Lockdown hasn’t decreased traffic like the first so spidey senses are still required. Caught two shady characters eyeing my bike up at work as well 😆


----------



## MrGrumpy (12 Jan 2021)

Managed yesterday by bike as it was very mild compared to last few weeks. Ice was gone however short lived ! Black ice and frost is back again , sleet snow etc all forecasted  .Car back in action and it’s looking like that till end of the month !!


----------



## cyberknight (13 Jan 2021)

Back to commuting on a regular basis after a 2 week lay off of regular cycling due to x mas and weather , gawd my legs are struggling !
I know i have lost stamina but its the legs that feel it on the commute as im not on the rivet its the legs that are feeling it .


----------



## hennbell (13 Jan 2021)

Accursed Alexa let me know todays weather, low of -5C high of -1C with potential snow in the afternoon.

With less than a 1km to go to work I get 3 weather alerts from my Garmin in a row,
1 - High winds,
2 - Winter Storm warning,
3 - Freezing Rain warning.

There is now half a centimeter of wet ice covering the entire city. Hopefully things will get better this afternoon or I will not be cycling home.


----------



## 13 rider (13 Jan 2021)

Close passed tonight nothing unusual in that except it was a police car  . It wasn't ridiculously close but close enough


----------



## hennbell (13 Jan 2021)

hennbell said:


> Accursed Alexa let me know todays weather, low of -5C high of -1C with potential snow in the afternoon.
> 
> With less than a 1km to go to work I get 3 weather alerts from my Garmin in a row,
> 1 - High winds,
> ...



It is only -1C out but there is no way I would ride my bicycle home, and I am running studded tyres today.
Winds of 70kmh, Rain, and Snow. All of this on top of wet ice earlier in the day.


----------



## JhnBssll (13 Jan 2021)

hennbell said:


> It is only -1C out but there is no way I would ride my bicycle home, and I am running studded tyres today.
> Winds of 70kmh, Rain, and Snow. All of this on top of wet ice earlier in the day.



Certainly not my idea of perfect cycling weather - I would be making the same decision. Not worth the risk


----------



## MrGrumpy (14 Jan 2021)

I’m overly cautious with the ice just now. Don’t fancy a trip to A&E !! Last place you want to be right now ....


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jan 2021)

Luckily here in the south east it's relatively mild at the moment. Just have to contend with rain and drizzle.


----------



## gzoom (14 Jan 2021)

Been off the bike last few days, too wet and cold! Tomorrow is looking better though .


----------



## carvelos (14 Jan 2021)

Determined (yes I know it's january) to make this year cycle to work every day year.. Grit snot and puddles are all good for the skin.
I now have 3 bikes (of the many) ready for the pitch black track rides that take me to hospital each day - no frickin excuses man!


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jan 2021)

carvelos said:


> Determined (yes I know it's january) to make this year cycle to work every day year.. Grit snot and puddles are all good for the skin.
> I now have 3 bikes (of the many) ready for the pitch black track rides that take me to hospital each day - no frickin excuses man!



Just completed the ugliest commute ever on snowy iced over roads, whith the added adventure that they don't have fences here, so all you know for sure is that some of the white expanse is road, somewhere...


----------



## palinurus (15 Jan 2021)

Sunset 16:20 today!

Mudguard bolt fell out this morning, cabletied on for the way home.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jan 2021)

palinurus said:


> Sunset 16:20 today!
> 
> Mudguard bolt fell out this morning, cabletied on for the way home.



Sun is going down here as well, about the same time...


----------



## hennbell (15 Jan 2021)

Well it has been 3 days since the freezing rain occurred. I am back on the bicycle today. Roads are in very good condition but the bike paths are like ice skating rinks. 
I now look at my dropper seat post as a safety item. When I am approaching a sketchy section of road I hit the button lower my center of gravity and instantly my bicycle is much more stable.


----------



## rockyroller (15 Jan 2021)

palinurus said:


> Sunset 16:20 today!Mudguard bolt fell out this morning, cabletied on for the way home.


those are great to have in your bag


----------



## rockyroller (15 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just completed the ugliest commute ever on snowy iced over roads, whith the added adventure that they don't have fences here, so all you know for sure is that some of the white expanse is road, somewhere...


that must be gorgeous!


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jan 2021)

rockyroller said:


> that must be gorgeous!



Indeed, a bit impractical though.


----------



## ManiaMuse (15 Jan 2021)

Sketchy as hell conditions this morning after all the rain over the previous days.

Freezing fog for the whole commute, pretty bad in places. Black ice and large frozen puddles everywhere. Was being very defensive and was trying to stay well away from the gutters but still ended up riding through a couple of frozen puddles which I didn't see in time. Just had to stop pedalling, keep the handlebars pointing straight and hope for the best.

And for some reason bad weather conditions encourage drivers to drive like muppets. Had several close and pointless passes and a ridiculous left hook at the place I got knocked off my bike a year ago where they ended up blocking my path because there was a pedestrian crossing the side road.

Wish all the cold and dark and wet would just go away. On the plus side sunset was at 4.20 today, slowly improving.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Jan 2021)

Two weeks of cycle commuting into the new year and it's not got off to a good start - 12 days of commutes, 7 wet in at least one direction raging from constant drizzle to "why the Fark didn't I use the car today", 2 being icy enough to need a change of route and only 3 'normal' days.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jan 2021)

Spare tyre? Spare inner? I go the whole hog and take a spare wheel with me on the cycle commute.





Wheel going into lbs for new bearings.


----------



## BalkanExpress (18 Jan 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Spare tyre? Spare inner? I go the whole hog and take a spare wheel with me on the cycle commute.
> View attachment 569506
> 
> Wheel going into lbs for new bearings.



Just the one? you really need to carry a pair to be on the safe side


----------



## lejogger (19 Jan 2021)

A very damp one on the Party Peninsular (Wirral) this morning. Although 'technically' it's not really a commute (it's just the miles I would do on my commute if I wasn't working from home... which I am...), it's basically just a diversion between moving from the bed to the dining room table.

Anyway, my overshoes, gloves and jacket all decided that keeping the rain, puddles and flooding at bay was too much like hard work, so I've had to turn the heater on in the garage to try and dry everything out. 

Got similarly drenched last week (Thursday), and my bar tape still hadn't dried out by yesterday morning. I've ridden in the rain hundreds and hundreds of times before and never known that to happen before. I can't figure out if it's simply the time of year (too cold to dry out), the new bar tape I'm using (holding all the moisture), or if there's an environmental change in the garage of my new house contributing (insulated, 'habitable' garage conversion), as opposed to a bog standard garage at the old house.


----------



## skudupnorth (19 Jan 2021)

Considering how grim it was today I had no issues with any motorists, everyone played nice and I even got let out by an SUV !
NCN55 from Bolton was flooded in places this evening but the old tank made it through.


----------



## palinurus (20 Jan 2021)

Pushed by the gentle hand of storm Christoph all the way in.

SSW FTW. Those are the days when I think I'm finally getting fit.

Mudguard still held on with cable tie.


----------



## skudupnorth (20 Jan 2021)

Moist and some ! NCN55 flooded in places, this spot went over the crank 😳


----------



## BalkanExpress (20 Jan 2021)

skudupnorth said:


> Moist and some ! NCN55 flooded in places, this spot went over the crank 😳
> View attachment 569778


 I hope you have sealed bearings !


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jan 2021)

Storm Christopher hasn't really effected us in the SE. All we have is a bit of a breeze and some rain. Nothing bad. Luckily, I'm not working today so no cycle commute, so don't have to contend with it. Looking much drier tomorrow and Friday here.


----------



## skudupnorth (20 Jan 2021)

BalkanExpress said:


> I hope you have sealed bearings !


It’s my old commuter tank, she takes anything in her stride 😆


----------



## rockyroller (20 Jan 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Spare tyre? Spare inner? I go the whole hog and take a spare wheel with me on the cycle commute.


that's great, I needed that 1 morning!


----------



## skudupnorth (20 Jan 2021)

Return ride home was even more moist ! Managed to stay up until I lost the edge of the path and ended up stopping axle deep in water 😳 At least my walk of shame confirmed to the dog Walker waiting on the other side that it would be a bad idea to try it 😆


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Jan 2021)

That's a big puddle!


----------



## skudupnorth (20 Jan 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> That's a big puddle!


And some 😁 Got to ride through another nearer home which didn’t stop me pedalling and seeing as I was soggy already, I had a ball hitting that one 😆


----------



## palinurus (21 Jan 2021)

Finally a non-cloudy day so I could experience the sunrise. Quiet most of the way and then busier than ever on the industrial estate. Had to wait an entire light cycle to turn right.

Also: extra special day today:


----------



## GeekDadZoid (22 Jan 2021)

First commute of the year today and the bike is in its new config, now my commute is only 10 mins or so on the bike I use a messenger bag rather than panniers as I only need to take a laptop and a few other bits, no need to get changed etc. The bar bag is great for holding keys, wallet, phone, mask etc and nice and accessible. 

I really enjoyed getting out today, I have done a quite a few leisure / fitness rides since christmas but they are not quite the same.


----------



## skudupnorth (22 Jan 2021)

Black ice and an abnormal higher rate of tossers in vehicles only slightly spoiled today’s commute due to the weather being wonderful. 
I really don’t want to go down the camera route but I can see a need if peanuts in cars feel they can be dangerous around vulnerable road users !


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Jan 2021)

Everything was white & frosted at 04:30, this morning
Barring about 500 yards of Aberford Road (A642) between Ferry Lane & the bottom of 'Stanley Hill', all the roads had a lovely glistening sheen


----------



## hennbell (25 Jan 2021)

How do they Calculate wind chill? 
It is very cold here today -30C with wind chill it is claimed to be -41C

O yeah, I put the bicycle away today


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jan 2021)

hennbell said:


> How do they Calculate wind chill?
> It is very cold here today -30C with wind chill it is claimed to be -41C
> 
> O yeah, I put the bicycle away today



And there I was moaning that it was minus 3 this morning.


----------



## DCBassman (25 Jan 2021)

hennbell said:


> How do they Calculate wind chill?
> It is very cold here today -30C with wind chill it is claimed to be -41C


----------



## skudupnorth (25 Jan 2021)

Stunning morning riding to work, light dusting of snow helped the grip and my two Donkeys were happy to see me when I arrived in work


----------



## palinurus (26 Jan 2021)

Bit of snow on Sunday but had a day off Monday so no commute. Had to go to Sainsbury's on the Elephant Bike on Monday though- felt confident using an icy shared path on it (it's an easy bike to bail out of if necessary). Cross bike with studs this morning for the brief bits of compacted icy snow at the start and end of my commute (no ice at all for the majority of the route).

This kind of stuff.


----------



## palinurus (26 Jan 2021)

Crappy ride home. Because I had the crosser I just had my old Hope rechargeable front light fitted. Left work about sunset but it was raining so it was already dark, had been charging the battery pack all day but plugged in the lamp and it wasn't working. Gave a brief flash and died.

Got through the unlit rural section while it was still light-ish, hardly any junctions to the left so that wasn't too bad. Then once I got about halfway home- it was getting proper dark then- I sneaked down little residential streets, walked tricky junctions, cut through footpaths- at one point crossed a road using a pedestrian footbridge which was covered with the only ice still hanging around so I could hardly walk and got my gloves soaked holding the parapet for support. Took a bit longer than usual.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jan 2021)

"It must be really hard to ride back from work right now" said one of my clients today...






"Yeah", I said: It's tough..."


----------



## palinurus (27 Jan 2021)

palinurus said:


> Crappy ride home. Because I had the crosser I just had my old Hope rechargeable front light fitted. Left work about sunset but it was raining so it was already dark, had been charging the battery pack all day but plugged in the lamp and it wasn't working. Gave a brief flash and died.



Well, I'm getting the expected 8.4V from the charger and 7.4V from the battery pack, nothing obviously adrift in the light unit.

Left early this morning, total darkness all the way. Back to the regular bike / lighting setup. Ordered a Lezyne USB front as a backup yesterday (used to always keep a blinky in my bag but never needed to use it, lost it eventually)


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jan 2021)

There was a lot of snow while I was at work, but by the time I left the roads had melted







Behold the power of the quantum snow repelling spiked tyres...


----------



## All uphill (27 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> There was a lot of snow while I was at work, but by the time I left the roads had melted
> 
> 
> View attachment 570861
> ...


The roads had melted, Andy? That is some temperature change!


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jan 2021)

All uphill said:


> The roads had melted, Andy? That is some temperature change!



Expatriate life is full of unexpected hazards.


----------



## skudupnorth (28 Jan 2021)

Suppose I better clean the commuter tank this weekend 😆


----------



## Jenkins (28 Jan 2021)

skudupnorth said:


> Suppose I better clean the commuter tank this weekend 😆
> View attachment 570990


I seem to spend almost as much time cleaning as commuting at the moment. Had to lube the chain before going to work and before leaving work as well such was the amount of rain/muck this morning. It's got to the stage gthat I keep a bottle of cheap oil in my locker.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jan 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I seem to spend almost as much time cleaning as commuting at the moment. Had to lube the chain before going to work and before leaving work as well such was the amount of rain/muck this morning. It's got to the stage gthat I keep a bottle of cheap oil in my locker.


Yep, same here. Bottle of chain lube sat on my work desk.


----------



## skudupnorth (28 Jan 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I seem to spend almost as much time cleaning as commuting at the moment. Had to lube the chain before going to work and before leaving work as well such was the amount of rain/muck this morning. It's got to the stage gthat I keep a bottle of cheap oil in my locker.


I’m just glad mines a single speed conversion, so much easier


----------



## MrGrumpy (1 Feb 2021)

Decided that , if I watch what I’m about I can cycle in even if it’s a wee bit frosty. So big boy pants on and commuted today , will see what I can manage this week. However once again the weather gods are conspiring against me ! I don’t mind the cold freezing conditions but preferable when it’s dry not this sleety wet shoot . Makes it’s utterly miserable.


----------



## MrGrumpy (3 Feb 2021)

Its sleety wet shoot today, soaked two days on the bounce, nae much fun on an easterly either !! Car today, will look again tomorrow.


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Feb 2021)

Arjimlad said:


> A mixed bag riding home yesterday. A driver got way too close to me overtaking on a roundabout, and I rapped my knuckles on the rear pillar to stop him side-swiping me (that's how close he got).
> 
> He stopped up the road & my hopes for a civilised exchange were thwarted by his angry aggressive behaviour. Duly reported for careless driving and threatening behaviour. Man has issues...
> View attachment 541210
> ...



This threatening driver is getting summonsed to court for careless driving and a s4 Public Order offence. It's taken a while, but I look forward to hearing how it goes.


----------



## skudupnorth (3 Feb 2021)

Drove yesterday and to be honest I’m glad I did because the weather was horrendous. Bit the bullet today and was greeted to lovely sunshine along the Roe Green Loop line ( NCN55)


----------



## MrGrumpy (3 Feb 2021)

Weathers gotten worse up here, amber warnings in coming ! Can see the car being used till next week ☹


----------



## Jenkins (4 Feb 2021)

I know that there's only a couple of us regulars that use the very nice, large & secure bike shed at work, but a fair bit of it has been taken over as a temporary storage area simply because it's one of the few covered spots with all the rain at the moment




(No I'm not using the wheelbender, the handlebars & saddle are resting on the railings)


----------



## skudupnorth (4 Feb 2021)

Cycling doesn’t get any better when you are greeted with this stunning sky on the commute.
love using our guided busway path


----------



## MrGrumpy (4 Feb 2021)

Wished I’d cycled now, weather not quite so bad !


----------



## ianrauk (4 Feb 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> Wished I’d cycled now, weather not quite so bad !




Sorry to rub it in but it was a lovely mornings commute here in SE London.
i left home just before half seven and didn't even need lights.


----------



## rockyroller (4 Feb 2021)

skudupnorth said:


> guided busway


fascinating!


----------



## skudupnorth (4 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> fascinating!


One of the best things they ever built around here, it gets you off some dodgy roads and links the Roe Green Loop Line either to Bolton or into Manchester City centre or deepest Cheshire and beyond


----------



## palinurus (4 Feb 2021)

Good sunset on the ride home yesterday.

Had another tinker with my dead Hope Vision II today.



palinurus said:


> Well, I'm getting the expected 8.4V from the charger and 7.4V from the battery pack, nothing obviously adrift in the light unit.



Took the lamp apart and inspected it with the lab microscope. No obvious faults (build quality of the electronics looks pretty good). Applied 7.4V from a DC bench power supply at work to the lamp unit and had no luck so perhaps it's banjaxed (as my motorcycle-restoring colleague would say).

I'm sure I'll tinker with it again before hoofing it in the electronics waste bin, but the hoofing time might not be far away.

It's done more than 9 years of service and the original battery was giving excellent run time recently.


----------



## palinurus (4 Feb 2021)

Not going to be seeing the sunset tonight, sadly. Grey as fark.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Feb 2021)

palinurus said:


> Good sunset on the ride home yesterday.
> 
> Had another tinker with my dead Hope Vision II today.
> 
> ...


Why don't you send it back to Hope see if they can fix it.


----------



## palinurus (4 Feb 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Why don't you send it back to Hope see if they can fix it.



I thought about it. They have done a couple of free fixes on it for me a while back (once when it wasn't accepting charge and another time when I managed to pull the cable out of the lamp!)

They do have a section on their website about lamp units over five years old: 

_"This includes HID Mk 1 and Mk 2, Vision 1 LED Mk 1, Vision 1 LED Adventure Mk 1, Vision 2 LED Mk 1 and Mk 2, Vision 4 LED, District rear light Mk 1, R1, R4 Mk1.
These are not covered under warranty and we are no longer able to carry our any repair work due to spare parts being discontinued. PLEASE DO NOT SEND THEM BACK TO US.
If we receive any of these lamps, no work will be carried out and they will be sent back"_


----------



## palinurus (4 Feb 2021)

Might check eBay for some 'spares or repairs' units.


----------



## palinurus (4 Feb 2021)

Good ride home, only soggy during the final section. Padlock on the alleyway gate was jammed so had to drag bike through the flat.

Got it sort of working with Plusgas but it's not very reliable- at least got it open. Pain in the arse because it might mean buying a new lock and a bunch of keys to distribute to nearby neighbours. Again!


----------



## ianrauk (4 Feb 2021)

palinurus said:


> I thought about it. They have done a couple of free fixes on it for me a while back (once when it wasn't accepting charge and another time when I managed to pull the cable out of the lamp!)
> 
> They do have a section on their website about lamp units over five years old:
> 
> ...


Ah shame. Great lights. Love the 2 I have and will be miffed if or when they fail.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Feb 2021)

On the way into work today, I was astonished to see this:







That's genuine daylight that is.

On the way back it wasn't quite as pretty though:






On the other hand it's nice not to be picking my way back with a headlight...


----------



## ianrauk (4 Feb 2021)

What time was that in the morning @Andy in Germany 
This mornings commute I didn't need lights. I left at 7.30am.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Feb 2021)

ianrauk said:


> What time was that in the morning @Andy in Germany
> This mornings commute I didn't need lights. I left at 7.30am.



That would be soon after seven in the morning: I aim to be at work by 07:15.


----------



## Lovacott (6 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> That would be soon after seven in the morning: I aim to be at work by 07:15.


I leave at 5.45 am and I saw some chinks of daylight in the east just before getting in to work at 6.45am.

The commute home is getting lighter though. Another couple of weeks and I shall be arriving home in daylight.


----------



## Lovacott (6 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> On the way back it wasn't quite as pretty though:


I'd give a kidney for a stretch of road that flat and straight.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Feb 2021)

Lovacott said:


> I'd give a kidney for a stretch of road that flat and straight.



It's also closed to motor vehicles (as are many similar roads).

I know: I have it better than I deserve and probably shouldn't be complaining about anything, least of all the "Dull" weather...


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Feb 2021)

Lovacott said:


> I leave at 5.45 am and I saw some chinks of daylight in the east just before getting in to work at 6.45am.
> 
> The commute home is getting lighter though. Another couple of weeks and I shall be arriving home in daylight.



I've noticed before that the daylight difference is less extreme here, I'm well south of the most southerly part of the UK, and often the amount of daylight we have is noticable shorter at this time of year.


----------



## Lovacott (6 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've noticed before that the daylight difference is less extreme here, I'm well south of the most southerly part of the UK, and often the amount of daylight we have is noticable shorter at this time of year.


I spent some time in Southern China a few years back and being near the Equator, it was literally as though someone had just turned off the light. 

There was hardly any difference in sunset times between summer and winter. It was something like an hour or so (from memory.

Here in the UK, it varies by about six hours and in places like Aberdeen, night almost becomes day in June.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Feb 2021)

Lovacott said:


> I spent some time in Southern China a few years back and being near the Equator, it was literally as though someone had just turned off the light.
> 
> There was hardly any difference in sunset times between summer and winter. It was something like an hour or so (from memory.
> 
> Here in the UK, it varies by about six hours and in places like Aberdeen, night almost becomes day in June.



I've experienced similar in Japan: The sky and everything else glows pink then after 15 minutes it's dark.


----------



## rockyroller (6 Feb 2021)

Lovacott said:


> Another couple of weeks and I shall be arriving home in daylight.


time to crack open a cold one, eh?


----------



## Lovacott (6 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> time to crack open a cold one, eh?


Did that already.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Feb 2021)

Bottled it this morning. My local roads are covered in snow from yesterday and with the minus temperatures have mostly turned to ice. Very treacherous. Its very rare that I don't cycle commute. But today was the day.





I bus w@nkered it instead. Which takes longer than a cycle commute.


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Feb 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Bottled it this morning. My local roads are covered in snow from yesterday and with the minus temperatures have mostly turned to ice. Very treacherous. Its very rare that I don't cycle commute. But today was the day.
> View attachment 572805
> 
> I bus w@nkered it instead. Which takes longer than a cycle commute.


Sensible. Pal of mine fell off in the last snow & ice and bust his hip, now got months off the bike recovering. It is not worth it.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Feb 2021)

Arjimlad said:


> Sensible. Pal of mine fell off in the last snow & ice and bust his hip, now got months off the bike recovering. It is not worth it.




Indeed. We are still having flurries of snow in London at the moment.
The main roads however are very clear, the gritters did a good job.


----------



## cyberknight (8 Feb 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Bottled it this morning. My local roads are covered in snow from yesterday and with the minus temperatures have mostly turned to ice. Very treacherous. Its very rare that I don't cycle commute. But today was the day.
> View attachment 572805
> 
> I bus w@nkered it instead. Which takes longer than a cycle commute.


i will be in the car for the next few days too on night shift , it was like that when i got up today and its still snowing


----------



## rockyroller (8 Feb 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Bottled it this morning. My local roads are covered in snow from yesterday and with the minus temperatures have mostly turned to ice. Very treacherous. Its very rare that I don't cycle commute. But today was the day.
> I bus w@nkered it instead. Which takes longer than a cycle commute.


don't get enough snow to warrant studded tires?


----------



## ianrauk (8 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> don't get enough snow to warrant studded tires?




Nope. Here in London we only get snow once or twice a year at the most and it rarely hangs around for long. As I said earlier the main roads have been gritted and are very clear.
So studded tyres not worth the expense.


----------



## Johnno260 (8 Feb 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Bottled it this morning. My local roads are covered in snow from yesterday and with the minus temperatures have mostly turned to ice. Very treacherous. Its very rare that I don't cycle commute. But today was the day.
> View attachment 572805
> 
> I bus w@nkered it instead. Which takes longer than a cycle commute.



Totally sensible its not just if you slip, it's people not driving to the conditions that make it more hazardous.


----------



## cyberknight (8 Feb 2021)

Johnno260 said:


> Totally sensible its not just if you slip, it's people not driving to the conditions that make it more hazardous.


indeed
FIL just phoned up to say the roads are icy , we still have floods that will be frozen so i just darent risk it


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Feb 2021)

Johnno260 said:


> Totally sensible its not just if you slip, it's people not driving to the conditions that make it more hazardous.



Honestly, I find it safer when there's snow on the roads because drivers take it more seriously. It's when the snow melts and refreezes so it's more slippery and less visible that the problems start because drivers tend to assume it's business as usual.


----------



## palinurus (9 Feb 2021)

Cold, but not much snow today, hardly any yesterday either so roads were fine. With the cold weather the traffic is almost approaching lockdown #1 levels.

Still pretty light when I got home  At eight I went back out on the Elephant bike with the trailer to do shopping- had some bulky stuff like cat litter to get. Hardly anyone in Sainsbury's. A little falling snow on the way home- I was nice and warm so it was very pleasant.


----------



## hennbell (9 Feb 2021)

Been off the bike since last Tuesday so very cold, -50C with wind chill. 
Hopefully it will warm up next week.


----------



## cyberknight (10 Feb 2021)

made the right choice last night to use the car , snow overnight left even the main roads covered in maybe an inch of snow that had been compacted by only a few vehicles at around 5 am when i came home


----------



## gzoom (10 Feb 2021)

Absolutely beautiful commute to work today, but am glad I wasn't on the bike, though I did stop to admire the view. Blinding sun light, -5, partially frozen roads, some cars still driving aiming to hit the NSL on country roads.....I was happy to enjoy the view from warmth and comfort .


----------



## cyberknight (10 Feb 2021)

gzoom said:


> Absolutely beautiful commute to work today, but am glad I wasn't on the bike, though I did stop to admire the view. Blinding sun light, -5, partially frozen roads, some cars still driving aiming to hit the NSL on country roads.....I was happy to enjoy the view from warmth and comfort .
> 
> View attachment 573228


looks like my commute , country lanes but i was coming home at 5 am so still dark and no traffic to clear the road at that time


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Feb 2021)

It snowed a bit today:


----------



## palinurus (11 Feb 2021)

"I was sober and could have walked a chalk line, but it was pleasanter to stagger"





The lightest dusting of snow last night. Just enough to make tracks on the quietest sections of the ride in.


----------



## palinurus (11 Feb 2021)

So much lighter. I've been at work 17 minutes and one of my lights is charged already.


----------



## Juan Kog (11 Feb 2021)

@palinurus I give up. I have spent ages trying to work out the location of the photo , which park are you crossing. I’m assuming it is in the Watford area.


----------



## palinurus (11 Feb 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> @palinurus I give up. I have spent ages trying to work out the location of the photo , which park are you crossing. I’m assuming it is in the Watford area.



Cassiobury Estate- shared path between Cassiobury Drive and Glen Way (sometimes I go that way, sometimes up through Nascot Wood)


----------



## palinurus (11 Feb 2021)

Just a little pocket park really. With the worlds smallest sledging hill.


----------



## Juan Kog (11 Feb 2021)

palinurus said:


> "I was sober and could have walked a chalk line, but it was pleasanter to stagger"
> View attachment 573352
> 
> 
> The lightest dusting of snow last night. Just enough to make tracks on the quietest sections of the ride in.





palinurus said:


> Cassiobury Estate- shared path between Cassiobury Drive and Glen Way (sometimes I go that way, sometimes up through Nascot Wood)


Thanks when I was working my route was through the estate and across Cassiobury park , never knew that cut through existed .


----------



## palinurus (12 Feb 2021)

Very nice ride in today, sunrise over suburbia.

Getting acclimatised to the cold now.


----------



## ManiaMuse (12 Feb 2021)

This evening should be the last cold ride for a while  Getting used to it now, just wearing a hat under my helmet which helps.

Thankfully Manchester has been spared from most of the snow so managed to cycle every day this week. Roads were not as damp as that cold spell in January so ice has not been too much of a problem.

Evenings are getting lighter now as well which is nice. Will be leaving work before sunset from next week.


----------



## palinurus (12 Feb 2021)

Barbeque weather on Monday: +10C


----------



## ManiaMuse (12 Feb 2021)

palinurus said:


> Barbeque weather on Monday: +10C


I for one am looking forward to it.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Feb 2021)

palinurus said:


> Barbeque weather on Monday: +10C


With rain forecast as well. Guess who goes back to work on Monday having had this week on pre-planned leave.

Edited to add: I don't think the daytime temperatures will have totalled +10°C this week, even by Sunday


----------



## Lovacott (12 Feb 2021)

No snow or ice in my part of North Devon but the winds have been insane. I've missed a whole week for the first time in a year.


----------



## palinurus (14 Feb 2021)

Jenkins said:


> With rain forecast as well. Guess who goes back to work on Monday having had this week on pre-planned leave.
> 
> Edited to add: I don't think the daytime temperatures will have totalled +10°C this week, even by Sunday



I'm not looking forward to the warmer weather quite so much now I've seen the rain forecast. 

I'd got quite used to the colder weather, after a day or so of breeze and low humidity the roads were dry, no ice.

Tomorrow will be an orange chain day for sure.


----------



## DCBassman (15 Feb 2021)

hennbell said:


> Been off the bike since last Tuesday so very cold, -50C with wind chill.
> Hopefully it will warm up next week.


Now, that adds a little perspective for us UK folk...
-50!
Blummin' eck...


----------



## Jenkins (15 Feb 2021)

True to form, 10 miles of heavy rain on the way in to work. Most of the ice has gone, but still difficult to see in the conditions and enough to produce a couple of brown trouser moments.


----------



## hennbell (16 Feb 2021)

Weather has not improved much here in Canada still very cold.
In the last 3 weeks I have only got 4 days of bicycle commuting.


----------



## palinurus (17 Feb 2021)

Weather has been filthy, lunchtime chain-wiping a daily chore. However have avoided an absolute soaking so far (mild dampening, no wringing out of socks)


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Feb 2021)

palinurus said:


> Weather has been filthy, lunchtime chain-wiping a daily chore. However have avoided an absolute soaking so far (mild dampening, no wringing out of socks)



Somehow that's worse after a while: it feels like the weather is just being apathetic.


----------



## palinurus (17 Feb 2021)

Well, it had a go at me on the way home- windy too- but my socks are still dry.

Going to turn this thread into one where it's me moaning about the weather.


----------



## gzoom (17 Feb 2021)

Amazing how something so small can make cause so much bother!! It just got through the canvas.


----------



## palinurus (18 Feb 2021)

So yesterday I was riding home and it was raining fairly heavily. As I left the industrial estate and headed through Leverstock Green there was a Mr Whippy van parked up with a fair queue of people outside. Saw a group leaving while eating ice creams (so if it was a front operation it was a good one).

Sort of wish I'd stopped for one.


----------



## confusedcyclist (18 Feb 2021)

A flat tyre spoiled my only chance to commute to work this week. On the bright side, it was discovered in my garage, and not at the other end of my journey far from warmth and tools.


----------



## palinurus (18 Feb 2021)

palinurus said:


> So yesterday I was riding home and it was raining fairly heavily. As I left the industrial estate and headed through Leverstock Green there was a Mr Whippy van parked up with a fair queue of people outside. Saw a group leaving while eating ice creams (so if it was a front operation it was a good one).
> 
> Sort of wish I'd stopped for one.



No pic but I wonder if I caught it on the Fly6? …

Here you go:


----------



## hennbell (18 Feb 2021)

First ride in a long time, warmed up 20C from last week, so it is now -17C.


----------



## cosmicbike (22 Feb 2021)

Nice to ride in in short sleeves for a change, somehow got out of the house before 0525hrs so added an extra few miles on. Get the feeling homeward bound is going to be a tough headwind all the way. Ho hum, I need the exercise.


----------



## palinurus (23 Feb 2021)

Just missed him yesterday.


----------



## palinurus (23 Feb 2021)

Forgot to put my cap on this morning, felt weird.
Good sunrise (no pic.)


----------



## gzoom (23 Feb 2021)

First commute of the year on the road bike, hello again sun......Newly serviced 105 drivetrain and Dura-Ace wheelset, its a joy to ride, even into a mad headwind .


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Feb 2021)

Long stretch in again today, 11.8 miles for an 8 mile commute, must be the nicer weather. No ice cream van on my commute though, sadly..


----------



## hennbell (23 Feb 2021)

So very nice out yesterday I put away the mountain bike and rode my cyclocross.
Cyclocross has mudguards so with the warm temperatures a mudguards are essential. 
Was harassed by a trio of teenagers in a lowrider truck. But got my revenge when I ran into them later in the commute. Rather than confront me they choose to try to hide down a one way street. I just let them go.


----------



## palinurus (24 Feb 2021)

It's only been warm for a few days and already my eyes are itching after the ride in.

On the plus side I can dry washing outside instead of using the fluff-coating cycle on the machine.

Good sunrise again.


----------



## gzoom (24 Feb 2021)

So warm today I overheated, left gloves/jacket at work.....Lets hope its doesn't get cold again anytime soon


----------



## rivers (25 Feb 2021)

First commute into work in.... a while. Students are beginning to return on the 8th, so we're in to prep all of our spaces. My normal commute is the Bristol to Bath railway path, but there are currently diversions in place. As I couldn't be asked to try and find my way around the diversions, I took the main roads. I hate taking the main roads into work (not so bad on the way home). Regardless, it was nice to be out on the bike (and not on the turbo), and I managed to shave 6 minutes off my main road commute time. Hopefully I don't get told off by my coach for putting out too much effort (supposed to be a recovery week, but I was excited to be outside, on my summer bike on a beautiful morning).


----------



## confusedcyclist (25 Feb 2021)

Beautiful ride in this morning on the ebike. The looks you get overtaking lycra, hi-viz and helmet clad roadies while wearing a casual jacket, leather tan boots and denim jeans, whizzing past these unsuspecting folk slogging their guts out on climbs never fails to amuse me. Spring is on it's way and glorious sunshine!!! 



confusedcyclist said:


> A flat tyre spoiled my only chance to commute to work this week. On the bright side, it was discovered in my garage, and not at the other end of my journey far from warmth and tools.


I have to confess, that night when I got home, I removed the tyre and checked for any sharp bits protruding, nothing. Filled a bucket and checked the tube for air bubbles, I went very slowly around the circumference at least 4 times, no sign of a leak. The valve was fine too. So what the heck caused my tyre to deflate? I was totally baffled. Then I realised, I recalled I found the valve cap on a shelf in the garage and I didn't remember putting it there, about a week before I topped up the tubes up and must have forgotten to seal the presta valve completely, the air must have just slowly leaked out. 1 hour of my life I won't get back .


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Feb 2021)

I had similar a few weeks back. Fine when I got in. Next day chucked panniers on for supply run and as I rolled backwards I noticed the rear was flat. Switched for a new tube and pumped old one up and went out. It is still inflated in the dining room? No clue.


----------



## confusedcyclist (25 Feb 2021)

Maybe a prankster was messing with your valves? In my case, it was me!


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Feb 2021)

I suspect the Bast*rd Cable Fairy might be branching out.


----------



## Lovacott (26 Feb 2021)

Got caught out today by the cold when I left home in thin socks and gloves and by the time I arrived at work, I couldn't feel my fingers or toes.

On the way home, I rode through about 1,000 metres of shite covered lane (muck spreading time) until I came across a slurry tanker blocking the lane as it pumped liquid poo into a spreader. The farmer (I know him) said I could walk though the adjacent field to the gate just a bit further up where I could rejoin the lane.

500 metres of muddy field later, I rejoined the lane only to find it equally covered in shite and mud.

I wouldn't have minded, but I'd spent my lunch hour cleaning and lubing the bike in anticipation of a nice clean and dry ride home.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Feb 2021)

Not on my current commute, but if all goes to plan, this is one of the villages on my future 14k (ca. 8 miles) ride to work each morning...







I think I'll tell myself it's 8 miles more often, it sounds more manageable than 14k...


----------



## skudupnorth (1 Mar 2021)

Just perfect along the Roe Green Loop Line NCN55


----------



## skudupnorth (2 Mar 2021)

Commuter tank being eyed up by my two Donks


----------



## palinurus (3 Mar 2021)

Bit foggy.

The site cat was waiting to cross the entrance when I arrived (he lives down the road but he likes to prowl around the site)


----------



## palinurus (3 Mar 2021)

Raining, bah! 

I realise I like riding fixed when it rains, like slowing down without bothering the brake pads. Unfortunately decided to leave it at home today.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Mar 2021)

First commute this year without lights. Nice.


----------



## Lovacott (4 Mar 2021)

ianrauk said:


> First commute this year without lights. Nice.


I'm still on lights when I leave for work at 5.45am but it's pretty much daylight by the time I arrive an hour later. Full daylight for the whole ride home though.

It's weird being able to see things which I couldn't see a few weeks ago. There's a fishing lake I ride past which I'd forgotten all about until I saw it again for the first time in four months.


----------



## united4ever (5 Mar 2021)

Love this time of year. Got my bike fixed at end of Feb (new mech, chain, disk brakes, cassette and chain ring) it's been riding like a dream since and been dry all week but cool enough not to get sweaty. Loved it. 

Oh yes, the light as well is the icing on the cake.


----------



## Lovacott (6 Mar 2021)

united4ever said:


> Love this time of year. Got my bike fixed at end of Feb (new mech, chain, disk brakes, cassette and chain ring) it's been riding like a dream since and been dry all week but cool enough not to get sweaty. Loved it.
> 
> Oh yes, the light as well is the icing on the cake.


The current conditions are really good. It's just cold enough to stop me sweating like a pig on the up hill stretches.


----------



## skudupnorth (9 Mar 2021)

Well you could definitely tell some schools had gone back with the increased traffic. No real issues other than the odd idiot we are all hardened to. Return leg down the NCN55 was not as fun as it should be with lots of crap at the Bolton end and just generally busier than normal with a scattering of vacant dog walkers among the responsible ones. To brighten up the ride I stopped by a bench that has become a bit of a celebrity after someone “ Zapped” it with a sticker ! Look up the name and parish council if you missed the famous zoom meeting that made the news 
😆


----------



## gzoom (9 Mar 2021)

skudupnorth said:


> Well you could definitely tell some schools had gone back with the increased traffic.



I made the mistake of driving yesterday as I was running late, had forgotten what traffic jams were with no school traffic recently.....Wouldn't be making the same mistake today.


----------



## rivers (9 Mar 2021)

Lovely commute in this morning. Loads more traffic on the roads though- luckily my commute is mostly off-road. Sun was shining, light wind, what more can you ask for? It's likely it will be the only commute on the bike this week, looking at the weather tomorrow and Thursday :-/


----------



## gzoom (11 Mar 2021)

Not a day for commuting on the bike today


----------



## ianrauk (11 Mar 2021)

Blustery out there this morning but not as bad as the news reports and weather apps said it would be.
I've cycled in a lot worse.


----------



## confusedcyclist (11 Mar 2021)

Nearly got splatted this AM on a double mini roundabout when a motorist failed to give way to me, luckily I was cautious on the approach and had plenty of time to stop and yell obscenities. Just another reminder why I normally avoid that stupid road, but I had merrily passed my usual turning as I was daydreaming. Thankfully karma had my back this morning, the strong winds blew bins into the road, and the debris ripped the tw*ts exhaust off, he didn't stop, presumably as he didn't want to face me. 

I need to sort out my front facing camera, it was comedy gold, except for the irritating bit where he nearly had me off.


----------



## skudupnorth (11 Mar 2021)

Wasn’t looking forward to the commute today, it was grim ! Did it all the same and was glad of the freedom not being stuck in gridlock


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Mar 2021)

A bit squally on the way to work today.

Also rainy on the way back.

And a headwind.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Mar 2021)

Today was one of those days where I really could have done with an ebike. A slight shift in the wind direction during the day didn't help one bit.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Mar 2021)

You know that time when you meet another cyclist on your commute. Swap pleasantries and have a little natter whilst pretending not to commute race each other whilst trying not to bust a gut? That this morning.  

Nice 'non commuter race' ride in this morning with Mr Hi Viz Ridley guy.

On another note, traffic was horrendous this morning. Backed up for miles. I really can't remember last time I saw it so bad. A shame, as we had a stonking tailwind for the ride in.

It's now peeing doen with rain but managed to get to work dry.


----------



## skudupnorth (12 Mar 2021)

So glad I didn’t use the car today ( I like a Friday rest day) Gridlock like the good old pre-Lockdown days, lots of unhappy motorists sat going nowhere 😁


----------



## rockyroller (12 Mar 2021)

w/ the warmer weather starting to see MANY more cyclist out at evening commute hours. not necessarily commuters but there are probably some. I'm starting to get the itch. I'll need to bring back the supplies I normally keep in the office, that I brought home 1 year ago for lockdown


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Mar 2021)

Blowy today, but worth it...


----------



## Jenkins (12 Mar 2021)

I'd forgotten how bad it could be at afternoon school run time...


----------



## ianrauk (12 Mar 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I'd forgotten how bad it could be at afternoon school run time...



View: https://twitter.com/UrbanistTOC/status/1370444764806529034?s=19


----------



## rockyroller (13 Mar 2021)

ianrauk said:


> school pickup?


yikes! some kid is gonna get hurt, or worse


----------



## hennbell (15 Mar 2021)

Spring returned to the Canadian Prairies over the weekend. We still have some snow, less than a month ago we were at -30C.
But his weekend people where out running in their shorts and motorbikes where on the road. We could still get a blast of winter yet but things are looking warm. It was 6C over the weekend.


----------



## skudupnorth (16 Mar 2021)

ianrauk said:


> View: https://twitter.com/UrbanistTOC/status/1370444764806529034?s=19



And yet some complain about cyclists riding on pavements 😡 They should all be fined for dangerous driving !


----------



## Solocle (17 Mar 2021)

Not quite todays, but Monday.
I decide to mix it up a little, and use part of the waterside cycleway instead of my normal route, then cut across. Maybe a little quieter.




I can't follow the cycleway all the way, because it becomes bumpy and muddy off roading. So I wait for a gap in the traffic, join the carriageway, and cross the roundabout to the services, where a short footpath connects to my usual route.




Backfired massively, it was blocked, so I had to use the dual carriageway! 




Vs my usual route^. As you can see, I was pretty well trapped if I wanted to get into work on time.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Mar 2021)

One of those days!

Got to work to find out that the idiot workmen that are using the bike shed as a storage area have managed to break their key off in the lock so I couldn't put my bike in the shed. Fortunately I lock my bike to the railings (as per pic below - lock is kept at work), so I could still secure it outside. 

Went to go home at the end of the shift and found a slightly soft front tyre - luckily it held up until I got home, but this will need to be looked at over the weekend as I couldn't see anything on a quick check when I got in. 

And it rained all the way in and home - not heavy rain, just that fine annoying drizzle that doesn't show up on rain radar, but soaks through nonetheless.


----------



## Lovacott (20 Mar 2021)

ianrauk said:


> On another note, traffic was horrendous this morning. Backed up for miles. I really can't remember last time I saw it so bad. A shame, as we had a stonking tailwind for the ride in.



I feel your pain.

Meanwhile, a helmet cam still from my rush hour ride home last night.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Mar 2021)

Lovacott said:


> I feel your pain.
> 
> Meanwhile, a helmet cam still from my rush hour ride home last night.
> 
> View attachment 579477


Rub it in why dontcya? 😁


----------



## GeekDadZoid (22 Mar 2021)

My commute is about 1.5 - 2 miles thsse dates depending on the route I take, the Pannonia was in full cargo mode today taking 5 boxed laptops, I could have unpacked them and fitted more on the bike but then I would have had the packaging at home to deal with.

Hardest thing was getting on and off the bike. Still got another 15 to transport up to the office.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Mar 2021)

GeekDadZoid said:


> My commute is about 1.5 - 2 miles thsse dates depending on the route I take, the Pannonia was in full cargo mode today taking 5 boxed laptops, I could have unpacked them and fitted more on the bike but then I would have had the packaging at home to deal with.
> 
> Hardest thing was getting on and off the bike. Still got another 15 to transport up to the office.
> 
> View attachment 579946



A very nice bike there too.


----------



## palinurus (24 Mar 2021)

Had to filter past traffic after leaving the Industrial Estate today. First time in a year I think.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (24 Mar 2021)

palinurus said:


> Had to filter past traffic after leaving the Industrial Estate today. First time in a year I think.



Certainly the busiest it's been at the college I ride past, been getting busier all week. Now back to the double parked cars and badly positioned cars for dropoffs.

Also had a Royal Mail van drive at me as his side of the road was blocked by a parked car, so was mine but I could still fit past, however he just drove at me 30mph, luckily I managed to pull between two cars.

On a positive note the weather was lovely.


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Mar 2021)

Not had a driver do this before !

I wonder whether he forgot his missus or his mask? 


View: https://youtu.be/kNX0AhnL1Vo


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Mar 2021)

Bugger

This happened on my ride to work today
I was just exiting a roundabout too, thankfully not too busy, as it was rather an undignified (& rapid) stop!!

I didn't take a photo of it, in the immediate post-incident, as I'd had to pull the chain out from between the cassette & spokes

It wasn't due to a derailleur hitting the spokes, as I was on the 4th (or 5th) sprocket













All I can assume is that, for some reason, the lower jockey-wheel bolt dropped out, & the chain 'swung' into the spokes, taking with it, the cage 
Which then moved over, as the chain tensioned??

From it happening, it was only 50yards into the Hospital grounds
Embarrassingly, before entering the building, I had to ask a Paramedic crew (that I knew....) to unzip my chest pocket & take my mask out, or I'd have made a grotty mess of my jacket, with oily hands

'Clinell Wipes' are surprisingly effective at removing grease/oil from hands!!!
(almost as good as swarfega, mixed with Vim)

*Damage;*
Derailleur; as seen
Chain; bent & twisted at two points
Sacrificial drop-out; sheared (Just ordered new one, from Ribble)
Cable; shredded
Wheel; out of true, 2 spokes snapped at hub


As stated above, new hanger ordered
I'll take a derailleur off my old (disused) Ridley (not moved for 6 years+)
Chain; I bought a couple of new ones, from Decathlon, not too long ago
Wheel; 'the biggie'...............
1. I could have it respoked, but the freehub has play in it, & may have been further damaged by the chain 'forcing' its way behind cassette?
2. There's substantial play in the rear bearings (press-fits)
3. If I take those points into consideration, it may be almost as cheap to buy a new pair of wheels??

I had to phone SWMBO to come & pick me up, when I finished, as due to the twisted chain I couldn't even shorten it & go 'single-speed)


----------



## skudupnorth (26 Mar 2021)

Normal commute into work this morning but had to finish early to go and get my first Covid jab. I thought I would risk the 18 miles to the Covid centre even though the weather was forecast “ grim” and many people I know who had had their first jabs advised against cycling that distance..... challenge accepted 😆 
Time to leave work and the clouds parted and I happily followed my usual route along the NCN55 to Monton and then along the Bridgewater canal to Timperley. Lots of people out and about but still managed to do the route in just over an hour. 
Got in earlier than booked and after having a cheeky coffee with my baby sister I headed back home with orders to let her know I was home safe ( 3 rings 😆) 
Perfect ride home even with the wind past some football training ground which Man United kick a bag of air around, across the Manchester Ship Canal at Irlam locks and then on to Astley Moss. Stopped to enjoy the views and fussed a horse puppy which had grown since I last saw it. 40+ miles covered today and I made sure I let my 50 year baby sister I was home safe !


----------



## lazybloke (26 Mar 2021)

skudupnorth said:


> Normal commute into work this morning but had to finish early to go and get my first Covid jab. I thought I would risk the 18 miles to the Covid centre even though the weather was forecast “ grim” and many people I know who had had their first jabs advised against cycling that distance..... challenge accepted 😆
> Time to leave work and the clouds parted and I happily followed my usual route along the NCN55 to Monton and then along the Bridgewater canal to Timperley. Lots of people out and about but still managed to do the route in just over an hour.
> Got in earlier than booked and after having a cheeky coffee with my baby sister I headed back home with orders to let her know I was home safe ( 3 rings 😆)
> Perfect ride home even with the wind past some football training ground which Man United kick a bag of air around, across the Manchester Ship Canal at Irlam locks and then on to Astley Moss. Stopped to enjoy the views and fussed a horse puppy which had grown since I last saw it. 40+ miles covered today and I made sure I let my 50 year baby sister I was home safe !
> ...


The "3 rings" on the phone is so familiar!
Some of your pics looks a little unsual; is it a wide angle lens?


----------



## skudupnorth (26 Mar 2021)

lazybloke said:


> The "3 rings" on the phone is so familiar!
> Some of your pics looks a little unsual; is it a wide angle lens?


It is a wide setting on the phone to capture the sky. I like that affect on my old and new SLR cameras


----------



## Juan Kog (27 Mar 2021)

@skudupnorth in photo 6 there is colliery winding gear ,I’m intrigued where is it .


----------



## skudupnorth (27 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> @skudupnorth in photo 6 there is colliery winding gear I’m intrigued, where is it .



It’s the Lancashire mining museum at Astley, I absolutely love this place and the work the volunteers do is amazing. It should be open again on April 12th. It was used in the “ Peaky Blinders ” series


----------



## rockyroller (27 Mar 2021)

Arjimlad said:


> Not had a driver do this before !


oh man, looks like a u-turn? or did he just turn right after thinking he'd go left?


----------



## rockyroller (27 Mar 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> BuggerThis happened on my ride to work today


yikes! in traffic! sympathies. had similar happen on a remote trail 3 miles from my car. a stick flung up into the spokes/derailleur & spun it around in similar fashion, breaking it. came to a skidding stop. I was lucky & able to move parts around & mush the fender back enough to hoble back in 1 gear


----------



## Arjimlad (27 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> oh man, looks like a u-turn? or did he just turn right after thinking he'd go left?


Yes, a U-turn! Forgot his missus or his mask?


----------



## rockyroller (28 Mar 2021)

Arjimlad said:


> Yes, a U-turn! Forgot his missus or his mask?


oh man, that's so bad!


----------



## Lovacott (28 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> oh man, that's so bad!


You can do anything you want if being surrounded by thin steel and toughened glass gives you a false sense of security.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> yikes! in traffic! sympathies. had similar happen on a remote trail 3 miles from my car. a stick flung up into the spokes/derailleur & spun it around in similar fashion, breaking it. came to a skidding stop. I was lucky & able to move parts around & mush the fender back enough to hoble back in 1 gear
> View attachment 580835



Crikey!! 

Your bike's interlinked with mine!!
Glad you were away from traffic

I couldn't even single-speed mine, with chain bending to about 60 degrees

Hope you get it sorted easily/quickly!


----------



## rockyroller (28 Mar 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Hope you get it sorted easily/quickly!


oh thank you, same to you. my incident was a cpl years ago. just needed a new derailleur & hanger


----------



## palinurus (29 Mar 2021)

I go past this most days. This bicycle has been locked to this street sign for over a year. At Christmas it was decorated with tinsel, after that someone attached a big heart with 'NHS' written in it to the top tube, then it was decorated for red nose day. Now Easter.


----------



## rockyroller (29 Mar 2021)

palinurus said:


> I go past this most days. This bicycle has been locked to this street sign for over a year. At Christmas it was decorated with tinsel, after that someone attached a big heart with 'NHS' written in it to the top tube, then it was decorated for red nose day. Now Easter.


here in the states, if someone dies on their bike, a white ghost bike is locked in the location where they died. do you guys do that there? I wonder what the purpose of this bike is


----------



## Solocle (29 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> yikes! in traffic! sympathies. had similar happen on a remote trail 3 miles from my car. a stick flung up into the spokes/derailleur & spun it around in similar fashion, breaking it. came to a skidding stop. I was lucky & able to move parts around & mush the fender back enough to hoble back in 1 gear
> View attachment 580835


The most significant similar I had was the derailleur doing exactly that. I was on Bridge End St in Leeds at the time... naturally, I couldn't pull over left, as there were sodding great barriers! So I actually had to pull over to the right hand side... 
Google Maps
Coincidentally the same ride where I negotiated the Armley Gyratory and nearly ended up on the A58(M) (well, "nearly" may be overdoing it, but I was certainly a bit lost!) Strava



rockyroller said:


> here in the states, if someone dies on their bike, a white ghost bike is locked in the location where they died. do you guys do that there? I wonder what the purpose of this bike is


Yes, there are some ghost bikes here.
One I know of that I'd pass regularly - Google Maps
And the case - Oxford Mail


----------



## palinurus (29 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> here in the states, if someone dies on their bike, a white ghost bike is locked in the location where they died. do you guys do that there? I wonder what the purpose of this bike is



We do ghost bikes in the UK. As you say ghost bikes are generally painted white. This practice is rarer out in the suburbs- they tend to appear in cities where there's more organization/ activism around cycling. Probably someone locked it there and left it.

Only accident involving a cyclist in that area that I could find was a minor injury.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> here in the states, if someone dies on their bike, a white ghost bike is locked in the location where they died. do you guys do that there? I wonder what the purpose of this bike is



Not here, in fact one local restaurant has a white bike as part of the decorations which used to make me feel a bit uneasy.


----------



## roley poley (29 Mar 2021)

There are still some yellow bikes chained up in Leeds etc to remember the 2014 TDF route but not seen any white ones on my commute


----------



## hennbell (29 Mar 2021)

No bicycle ride today , late winter storm. Zero visibility , snow and lots of wind. 
Vehicles where all over the roads. Lots of stupid drivers, should last all day.


----------



## palinurus (29 Mar 2021)

Super warm for March. Could have worn shorts on the way home (didn't). Covid jab tomorrow so working from home- going to be nice, lunchtime nap likely.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Mar 2021)

palinurus said:


> Super warm for March. Could have worn shorts on the way home (didn't). Covid jab tomorrow so working from home- going to be nice, lunchtime nap likely.


Yep. Super warm on the commute home. Shorts and short sleeves all the way.
Tomorrow is looking even better.


----------



## Solocle (30 Mar 2021)

Yesterday I took the car in because I was running late. As my ride that evening shows, that may have been a mistake...




First ride of the year in nought but my skin(suit).

This morning, I didn't put on a jacket, and it was surprisingly bloody nippy! But lunchtime and the ride home should be glorious.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Mar 2021)

Now I'm leaving an hour earlier than usual, I'm getting to see sunrises again. It's still cold though.






Thankfully it generally warms up by the time I'm coming back...


----------



## Tom B (30 Mar 2021)

Was working from a different location that i rarely use today. Turned my 6-8mile commute into a 17 mile ride in, 9mile lunch ride and a 42 mile ride home. Wish I'd chosen to take less kit now.

Perhaps pie and chips wasn't the best lunch.

Lunch Ride and ride home was to try and snag a few Veleviewer squares. Turned out to be a google / garmin mystery tour which took me down some skinny muddy footpaths. 70 pacey miles and a day at work as left me feeling battered and a bit bonky and sick when I got home. Again perhaps the pie and chips wasn't the best choice.

Still got my VV score to 99.539, Explorer max 16×16 with 1436 tiles in total. There are a couple of easy wins coming up soon.I remember getting to 16×16 and being pretty depressed because getting anything bigger was going to mean a lot of new squares, all out from my usual sphere (or circle) of riding. Slowly been picking few off and now have a 16×16 a couple of times that will grow quite nicely if i can pick a a few more off. Some of which are handily grouped. in blocks of 2×2 or along routes.

Something that promptly evaporated snagged into my front mudguard and smashed it off. The SKS breakaway mounts saving me from flying off - they've only lasted 7 yrs  - Ill have to use some of the spares I have from the replacement sets for the rear that I have in stock.

I was surprised by how light the traffic was at 6am, but then surprised how heavy it was at 1630.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Apr 2021)

Snapped the chain on the Bootzipper on the way in this afternoon. Thankfully it was only a couple of miles from home so a quick scoot back to change bikes and made it to work on time. Having checked the price of 12 speed chains, all I can say is


----------



## Lovacott (1 Apr 2021)

Brilliant ride home Tuesday and I managed to knock 3 minutes off my PB for the route.

Yesterday though, I found it pretty tough going on the middle section, like I was riding into a 30mph headwind or something?

At one stage, I looked back at the freewheel to make sure that I really was on the largest sprocket and noticed that the rear tyre was about a third deflated. Popped in some air and off I went like a rocket.

I've got slime in my tubed tyres and I'd copped a thorn which had let out some air before the slime formed a seal. The tyre is still fully inflated this morning.


----------



## Lovacott (1 Apr 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Snapped the chain on the Bootzipper on the way in this afternoon. Thankfully it was only a couple of miles from home so a quick scoot back to change bikes and made it to work on time. Having checked the price of 12 speed chains, all I can say is



I've noticed that all bike parts seem to have shot up in price over the last few weeks? I like to have a set of drivetrain spares ready to swap out if I get a problem but some parts are double what I paid for them only a few months ago (freewheel, crankset etc.).

I wondered if it was anything to do with the Suez canal hold up or maybe Brexit? Or is it just normal for this time of year?


----------



## C R (1 Apr 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Snapped the chain on the Bootzipper on the way in this afternoon. Thankfully it was only a couple of miles from home so a quick scoot back to change bikes and made it to work on time. Having checked the price of 12 speed chains, all I can say is
> View attachment 581650


It isn't just the price, availability is rather patchy with lots of components.


----------



## confusedcyclist (1 Apr 2021)

C R said:


> It isn't just the price, availability is rather patchy with lots of components.



Yep, I've been waiting on a new bike since last Autumn. Supposed to be due next month but since I just got a goodie bag in the post from Trek apologising for the delay, I'm preparing for an even longer wait. A sales rep told me long lead times are primarily due to availability of the components. Since I put my order in, the same bike will set you back an additional £200, probably due to inflation in component pricing.


----------



## Tom B (1 Apr 2021)

Apparently suppliers and wholesalers are being asked to put in orders now for end of the year.


----------



## Arjimlad (1 Apr 2021)

As a keyholder for the office, I had a phone call at 0515 this morning from the alarm monitoring company about our alarm going off.

After driving the five miles there, meeting a rather lovely PC, sorting the alarm out, and driving home again, I had an early breakfast and did a 24-mile ride back into the office for a day at my proper desk. Makes a change from WFH !


----------



## Lovacott (1 Apr 2021)

I'm back to starting my morning commute in the dark with the daylight starting to show about half way. Cycling around dawn is pretty awesome in the country if you are into wildlife.

The dawn chorus is deafening and it's the time of day when night time predators can catch early rising prey. I've seen two Barn Owls in full flight this week, one of them for a good ten seconds as it skirted the hedgerow ahead of me. 

Pheasants are all over the place before dawn. They walk around in the roads but can't see a thing. On a bike, they don't hear you until the last second and one nearly flew straight into my face as I got close and startled it. I now make a point of calling out "beep beep" so that they can commence their panic flight before I get too close. It's Bat time again as they return to their barns and attics about half an hour before sunrise. One flew directly in front of me this morning and it was so close, I could have grabbed it out of the air.

I've also seen plenty of wild Roe Deer this week along with a handful of foxes and I've chased quite a few Hares along the road as well (by god, they can run).

The weather the last few days has been perfect. Chilly mornings, warm days. 

This afternoon, I had the pleasure of a 15mph easterly pushing me home on my east to west commute ( a rarity in North Devon where the prevailing wind is a westerly).

It's a pretty special time of year for bike riding.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Apr 2021)

C R said:


> It isn't just the price, availability is rather patchy with lots of components.





confusedcyclist said:


> Yep, I've been waiting on a new bike since last Autumn. Supposed to be due next month but since I just got a goodie bag in the post from Trek apologising for the delay, I'm preparing for an even longer wait. A sales rep told me long lead times are primarily due to availability of the components. Since I put my order in, the same bike will set you back an additional £200, probably due to inflation in component pricing.


You're not wrong about availablity - I've been looking for a replacement SRAM NX or GX Eagle chain that's in stock and available for delivery (rather than "with supplier") and they seem to be rarer than hens' teeth.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Apr 2021)

A few days ago on the way to work:







The hill is called the "Kaiserstühl" or Emperor's Seat" and the latitude and the hills give a unique Mediterranean climate to the region, apparently good for wine growing and also unusual creatures like Praying Mantisis..is... is. Mantises.


----------



## palinurus (6 Apr 2021)

Raleigh Shopper dumped in the Pocket Park this morning, looked pretty tidy at a glance. Wasn't going to stop because I wanted to be at work a bit early. Maybe someone will adopt it.


----------



## C R (6 Apr 2021)

palinurus said:


> Raleigh Shopper dumped in the Pocket Park this morning, looked pretty tidy at a glance. Wasn't going to stop because I wanted to be at work a bit early. Maybe someone will adopt it.
> View attachment 582593


Stolen "for a larf" and then dumped?


----------



## ianrauk (6 Apr 2021)

Had to get all the winter gear out for this mornings commute. Leg warmers, Winter jacket, Wooly gloves and bobble hat. A tad chilly it was. The northern wind was a bit of a bind making the going quite tough. It should be quite nice for the return home though.


----------



## palinurus (6 Apr 2021)

C R said:


> Stolen "for a larf" and then dumped?



Maybe.


----------



## gzoom (6 Apr 2021)

You have to love the British weather, starts the day looking like summer...






Left work early to get home before the clouds move in...






Come out of the shower to be greeted by a snow storm, all this fun non cyclists miss out on .


----------



## palinurus (6 Apr 2021)

Snowing when I left work. Unusual to have a wooly hat commute home in April.

Shopper bike was still there on the way home. Rear wheel is out of the dropouts so not wheel-able.


----------



## palinurus (7 Apr 2021)

palinurus said:


> Snowing when I left work. Unusual to have a wooly hat commute home in April.
> 
> Shopper bike was still there on the way home. Rear wheel is out of the dropouts so not wheel-able.



Thankfully it had gone this evening, saved me 'having' to go out in the cold later with my wheel spanner to rescue it.

It wasn't a Raleigh btw. BSA.

Wooly hat both ways again. It was well cold this morning, lobster gloves on.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Apr 2021)

Wed 7th

Old railway embankment
Between ‘Stanley Ferry & NewLands Woods
(circa 16:20)

It's nicely dried out now, but wider?!
It looks like either a pick-up, or the local ‘Moto-Cross Mob’/‘Quad-Squad’ have been along it?

It was certainly a lot drier than one of my last rides along the same diversionary route home
(I also rode along here in mid-March, & failed a climb, due to wheelspin)









I'm approximately where the _'d'_ of '_Dismantled Railway'_ is on the OS map
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2451643


*Edit @ 19:39*
I rode that way, to look  for this stone


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Apr 2021)

Thursday 8th

Old railway embankment
Between ‘Stanley Ferry & NewLands Woods
(circa 16:25)

Just a few hundred yards along from yesterdays picture, I tend to drop off the embankment here, & then turn left towards the (remaining ruinous) Stable Block of NewLands Hall
The River Calder can just be seen, to my right


----------



## Lovacott (9 Apr 2021)

No pictures today, but half the way in at 6.15am, I rounded a bend and came across a Roe Deer grazing on one of the banks. It stared at my lights and froze for a few seconds and then began a gentle trot ahead and I followed it for a 1/4 mile maintaining a distance of about 30 yards. It then popped though an open gate into a field and stopped to watch me pass.

A mile or so further on, I startled two Roe Deer in a field to my left and they bounded away like Springboks being chased by a lion.

I've seen more deer in the last few weeks on my bike than I have ever seen in my preceding 59 years put together (it helps that on an MTB, my head is above hedge height).

Turns out there's a bit more to cycle commuting than riding a bike to work.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Apr 2021)

Right weather Gods. What the hell is with the snow in SE Londonshire this morning? It's bloody April. I'm a commuting cyclist. I don't want to be battling a full blown arctic blizzard on the way to work OK. 

This time last year under lockdown we were sunning ourselves in the garden supping on Pink Gin and Lemonade.


----------



## Rooster1 (12 Apr 2021)

On arrival to work today I was mostly frozen. The snow/freezing rain constantly grated my eyeballs and my legs took an hour to defrost.


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Apr 2021)

Bravo - we had none of that in the mild South West this morning !


----------



## skudupnorth (12 Apr 2021)

Back on the usual commute after a week off, NCN55 was noticeably quieter now everyone seems to be back to work but the roads !!!! Good grief, that’s where all the lockdown people are 😆 It was carnage and mega gridlock ! My commute was so much calmer


----------



## palinurus (14 Apr 2021)

palinurus said:


> Sunset 16:20 today!
> 
> Mudguard bolt fell out this morning, cabletied on for the way home.



Still cable tied. The brake bridge clip (plastic) gave way today so that has been replaced by a cable tie. There is also a cable tie attaching the bit between the chainstays*

One bolt left...

Now it's light in the evenings I might get around to looking in the bits box for a replacement.

*I generally always do that anyway- it's a good way to fix them down there.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Apr 2021)

An ‘interesting’ commute to work this morning....


*1. *Passing Lee Brigg Chemist, there was a Ford Focus behind me, holding back
As usual, there were parked cars to my side, by George Street
Opposing traffic appeared, l’m holding a ‘primary’ position
The Focus driver decided to try to overtake, then move left into me
A thump on the car drew attention
The elderly male driver was apologetic in response to my polite question of “What was that manoeuvre?”
Apparently he didn’t see me... on a lime-green bike/lime-green jacket

*2.* By the bridge over the Aire & Calder Navigation Canal, a Renault coming the other way
The driver had a huge mobile phone stuck in the screen (about the size of a postcard)
I couldn’t see her face/shoulders!
Imagine a kiddie/OAP crossing the road, & her not seeing them
Needs charging with _‘Driving Under The Influence Of Stupidity’_


*3. *This could have been nasty
Aberford Road, approaching the right turn, onto Stanley Hill
I had my arm out signalling a turn
The driver of a 8x4 tipper decided he was going to try & come round me, as l was moving over
(he was well back, when l looked over shoulder, before putting arm out)
Thankfully he decided to back off, & hang back
And for his disregard, l got 2-fingers out of his win


----------



## Zanelad (16 Apr 2021)

First commute by bike for over 15 months today. It felt great to be back on the bike. I stopped as the worst of winter 2019 kicked in. Having been furloughed for much of 2020 and the start of 2021, I'm hopefully getting back to normal. Bit nippy this morning but the ride home looks to be a little warmer.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Apr 2021)

On the way to work yesterday...






Then in the afternoon, trying out what will hopefully be the commute from the new job in a couple of months...


----------



## skudupnorth (19 Apr 2021)

Well the commute to Bolton was not a nice one with quite a few close passes and just basic halfwits being allowed out behind the wheel ! 
The return leg was much better with an extended ride down the Bridgewater Way back to Astley


----------



## skudupnorth (22 Apr 2021)

Driving standards are back in there usual gutter but riding past lines of trapped, gridlocked motorists makes up for it 😆
Did my usual extended route home down the Roe Green Loop line through Worsley woods and on to the Bridgewater canal in beautiful sunshine. The other plus point for the roads being busier is the off road routes are far quieter


----------



## Zanelad (23 Apr 2021)

A commute of two halves. I fell off in the office car park a couple of feet from where I dismount. The front wheel stopped dead in a rut in the gravel. I hate riding on gravel! Usually I unclip one side for such eventualities. Today I didn't. I had time to consider my foolishness as I toppled slowly to the floor. No harm done apart from my pride and a sore foot that took the brunt of the fall.

The ride home was the first of the year iin a short sleeved top.


----------



## palinurus (23 Apr 2021)

palinurus said:


> I go past this most days. This bicycle has been locked to this street sign for over a year. At Christmas it was decorated with tinsel, after that someone attached a big heart with 'NHS' written in it to the top tube, then it was decorated for red nose day. Now Easter.
> 
> View attachment 581234



Getting boring now, hope the council cut the lock and recycle it.


----------



## palinurus (23 Apr 2021)

There's a new crossing now on the A414 Breakspear way so rather than going around roundabout with a dual-carriageway running through it I can take the lane behind work and go that way. Avoids the traffic queues so no filtering required.

The lights have a sensor and respond really quickly (or not at all- this morning they just didn't want to work). Shame it's a two-stage crossing with a dog-leg in the middle. Sometimes if I was going into London after work (haven't done that for a while!) I'd get the bus on the other side of that road- it was really shitty to cross sometimes. Anyway- it's already made a difference to my commute, I've tried almost all possible routes in the past but never went exactly that way before.


----------



## Lovacott (23 Apr 2021)

Brilliant week this week. Easterlies have given me a tail wind home with today gifting me a 20mph shove from behind.

I've been getting some pretty speccy sunrises on the way in as well.


----------



## Juan Kog (23 Apr 2021)

palinurus said:


> There's a new crossing now on the A414 Breakspear way so rather than going around roundabout with a dual-carriageway running through it I can take the lane behind work and go that way. Avoids the traffic queues so no filtering required.
> 
> The lights have a sensor and respond really quickly (or not at all- this morning they just didn't want to work). Shame it's a two-stage crossing with a dog-leg in the middle. Sometimes if I was going into London after work (haven't done that for a while!) I'd get the bus on the other side of that road- it was really shitty to cross sometimes. Anyway- it's already made a difference to my commute, I've tried almost all possible routes in the past but never went exactly that way before.


Thanks @palinurus it’s good to know the work on Buncefield lane /Breakspear way crossing has finally Been competed , it’s taken a long time . I have avoided it since Christmas.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Apr 2021)

WTF is going on with the weather? Bloody freezing again this morning. That wind is fair biting.
I had to cycle just that little bit faster to warm up and keep warm.

On anther note, lockdown traffic is now a distant memory. Sarf East London traffic snarled up in all directions.


----------



## gzoom (26 Apr 2021)

^Didn't take my gloves this morning, that was a mistake. Looking out of the window my feet are going to boil in the winter socks on the ride home.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Apr 2021)

gzoom said:


> ^Didn't take my gloves this morning, that was a mistake. Looking out of the window my feet are going to boil in the winter socks on the ride home.




Its nuts isnt it.
Looks like I'm going to boil for the commute home.

My cycling barometer is based on my partners cycling adventures. She will only cycle in warm weather. This time last year we had already done 4 rides together. So far this year? Nothing, nada, zilch..


----------



## Jenkins (26 Apr 2021)

ianrauk said:


> WTF is going on with the weather? Bloody freezing again this morning. That wind is fair biting.
> I had to cycle just that little bit faster to warm up and keep warm.
> 
> On anther note, lockdown traffic is now a distant memory. Sarf East London traffic snarled up in all directions.


Here on the Suffolk coast, we seem to have been subject to an easterly or north easterly breeze straight off the North Sea since the start of April. Doesn't matter how sunny it is, that wind is bitterly cold.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Apr 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Here on the Suffolk coast, we seem to have been subject to an easterly or north easterly breeze straight off the North Sea since the start of April. Doesn't matter how sunny it is, that wind is bitterly cold.


Cycling home, the sunshine was really warm. But the wind was very cold. Risked a ss jersey.. just on the edge of being cold.


----------



## HarryTheDog (27 Apr 2021)

Well my first commute in Months , now the office has to have the phones manned by someone everyday till it closes in june. My turn today so I did a half drive and ride , still 18 miles cycle each way though. 
Its been a long time since I had that much traffic around also not used to nearly 10Kg of stuff on my back, but I soon got back in the groove. I noticed I did not meet another cyclist till 10 miles then even going toward tower bridge very cyclist quiet . Going through Barking a motorist welcomed me back into the fold by sitting behind me and blasting his horn for a good solid 5 seconds. My crime being on the road and not the pavement. I gave zero reaction. 
Then when going down the fast straight bit towards Canning Town I was doing 25mph when a unrestricted MTB-ebike came past me doing probably 30+ unusually for me I let him go instead of jumping on his tail for a tow, I still had a little pain in my ribs from my crash in a XC race on Sunday. However I overtook him twice later in the journey due to him being unable to read the quickest way through sections ( use the road not the cyclepath etc) He did me in the end but I was not racing.
The workplace was depressing, a five storey empty building, stuff everywhere with half demolished desk etc as stuff is slowly being removed, today however just me in. The fridges had all been removed and the instant hot water machine ripped out. Showers still operational though.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Apr 2021)

HarryTheDog said:


> Well my first commute in Months , now the office has to have the phones manned by someone everyday till it closes in june. My turn today so I did a half drive and ride , still 18 miles cycle each way though.
> Its been a long time since I had that much traffic around also not used to nearly 10Kg of stuff on my back, but I soon got back in the groove. I noticed I did not meet another cyclist till 10 miles then even going toward tower bridge very cyclist quiet . Going through Barking a motorist welcomed me back into the fold by sitting behind me and blasting his horn for a good solid 5 seconds. My crime being on the road and not the pavement. I gave zero reaction.
> Then when going down the fast straight bit towards Canning Town I was doing 25mph when a unrestricted MTB-ebike came past me doing probably 30+ unusually for me I let him go instead of jumping on his tail for a tow, I still had a little pain in my ribs from my crash in a XC race on Sunday. However I overtook him twice later in the journey due to him being unable to read the quickest way through sections ( use the road not the cyclepath etc) He did me in the end but I was not racing.
> The workplace was depressing, a five storey empty building, stuff everywhere with half demolished desk etc as stuff is slowly being removed, today however just me in. The fridges had all been removed and the instant hot water machine ripped out. Showers still operational though.


Can the phone number not be redirected? Seems daft having just one person in the office. Plus isn't there a H&S concern?


----------



## HarryTheDog (27 Apr 2021)

@LeetleGreyCells Maybe I was a little bit misleading ,the phones isnt the overriding reason and being a Telecomms company yes we can redirect phones anywhere . We have certain computer systems that cannot be accessed from anywhere but onsite to make them virtually un-hackable.
All the cctv is still live to a permanaently manned security company just next door , I have to tell them when I arrive and when I leave and they keep a eye on me from there. I am not fussed but my missus is. We had 2 guys who could not work from home who had been comming in for the last year and covered. Now both have resigned so there are only 3 of us left technically competent ( everyone else got moved, made redundant, found other jobs)


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Apr 2021)

HarryTheDog said:


> @LeetleGreyCells Maybe I was a little bit misleading ,the phones isnt the overriding reason and being a Telecomms company yes we can redirect phones anywhere . We have certain computer systems that cannot be accessed from anywhere but onsite to make them virtually un-hackable.
> All the cctv is still live to a permanaently manned security company just next door , I have to tell them when I arrive and when I leave and they keep a eye on me from there. I am not fussed but my missus is. We had 2 guys who could not work from home who had been comming in for the last year and covered. Now both have resigned so there are only 3 of us left technically competent ( everyone else got moved, made redundant, found other jobs)


That makes more sense


----------



## palinurus (28 Apr 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Thanks @palinurus it’s good to know the work on Buncefield lane /Breakspear way crossing has finally Been competed , it’s taken a long time . I have avoided it since Christmas.



I have avoided it for 30 years


----------



## palinurus (28 Apr 2021)

palinurus said:


> There's a new crossing now on the A414 Breakspear way so rather than going around roundabout with a dual-carriageway running through it I can take the lane behind work and go that way. Avoids the traffic queues so no filtering required.



Of course I've been grumbling to myself that it's the long way around. Measured it yesterday, it adds 350 metres to my journey.

It feels much more, perhaps because it's unfamiliar.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Apr 2021)

1: Yesterdays evening commute. Freezing cold rain. WTF is that about? Luckily it wasn't really heavy and only lasted for about 15 minutes, but hell's teeth I felt frozen for a while. An hour later by the time I had got home sun appeared and I was sweating one out 
2: This mornings commute. Lovely sunny blue skies. But that bloody chilly north wind. Twas mighty cold and made for hard going.

Grrrrr.. its nearly May for gawds sake. This time last year whilst on furlough, we were sitting in the garden sipping on Pink Gin and topping up our tan lines.


----------



## hennbell (29 Apr 2021)

ianrauk said:


> 1: Yesterdays evening commute. Freezing cold rain. WTF is that about? Luckily it wasn't really heavy and only lasted for about 15 minutes, but hell's teeth I felt frozen for a while. An hour later by the time I had got home sun appeared and I was sweating one out
> 2: This mornings commute. Lovely sunny blue skies. But that bloody chilly north wind. Twas mighty cold and made for hard going.
> 
> Grrrrr.. its nearly May for gawds sake. This time last year whilst on furlough, we were sitting in the garden sipping on Pink Gin and topping up our tan lines.


It snowed here yesterday morning, snow did not stay for long.
It is not unusual to get a quick dusting of snow in the morning and a sunny 15C in the afternoon, even into late May.


----------



## skudupnorth (29 Apr 2021)

Another extended commute away from the roads and gridlock. Rode down my usual route along the NCN55 ( Roe Green Loop line) through Worsley woods and stopped to admire the Delph. Then on to the Bridgewater canal back home to Astley. It was bitterly cold but well worth it


----------



## tinywheels (29 Apr 2021)

nippy in the morning, but warmer on the return. Close call with a dog off lead,it leapt out of some woods.The brompton nearly went sideways as I applied brakes. It's owner was oblivious as usual.


----------



## cyberknight (30 Apr 2021)

New shift pattern and now commuting to work in the early afternoon, is it me or is the standard of driving really bad that time of day ? i now get 3-4 close passes most days now compared to when i used to ride in on my old shift when it was so few and far between i couldnt even remember the last time one happened.


----------



## palinurus (30 Apr 2021)

Well, the Follet Drive bicycle has been decorated again. Was hoping to see it covered in depictions of noble workers but being as it's Abbots Langley they done a may pole.


----------



## palinurus (30 Apr 2021)

Four people, two Beryl (e-)bikes. Nice going,


----------



## palinurus (4 May 2021)

🌬


----------



## hennbell (4 May 2021)

I nearly got taken out by a 10 year old child on an electric moped. Was more a child's toy than an actual moped. Dam thing was silent, very small only 3 feet tall, and zoomed out from 2 parked cars. Fortunately I was aware and swerved to miss her.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 May 2021)

On the way to work yesterday morning:


----------



## skudupnorth (4 May 2021)

Even after being pebble dashed with hail and rain I still carried on past my short cut turning point on the evening commute to extend the ride along the Bridgewater canal. Really helps me to wind down after a full on day at work


----------



## Arjimlad (6 May 2021)

Arjimlad said:


> A mixed bag riding home yesterday. A driver got way too close to me overtaking on a roundabout, and I rapped my knuckles on the rear pillar to stop him side-swiping me (that's how close he got).
> 
> He stopped up the road & my hopes for a civilised exchange were thwarted by his angry aggressive behaviour. Duly reported for careless driving and threatening behaviour. Man has issues...
> 
> ...



Update on this angry driver who had his trial today on a public order offence of threatening behaviour. 

He was found guilty of using threatening behaviour and fined a lot of money and costs. I'd had to fend off his car which was closing in on me, and he took great exception to that, and then wouldn't engage civilly without threatening violence. 

He or his lawyer said that I should've been no more than 50cm from the kerb, he knows this as he's a cyclist himself. His actions afterwards were reasonable remonstration for my rapping on his car, what right did I have to do that, and at no point did he intend me to think he was going to hit me. His fist, for example was not a fist but was his hand merely pointing at me and not clenched, despite the video showing otherwise. The prosecutor asked him about holding back until it was safe to overtake with more space, but he couldn't understand that idea at all.

If he'd started out with less aggression I would've been happy to apologise for touching his car and explain why I had felt it necessary to do so, especially as he stated in court that he didn't hear my horn. If he'd admitted the offence in police interview it would've ended with a caution. Instead he faces a criminal record and financial penalties of over £1300 on top of his legal costs.

It's a sad case demonstrating the need for people to realise that cycling on the road is legal and that we need to give proper space to cyclists. The highway code is going to be updated to spell out that this means 1.5 metres and that if you can't give that space safely, you need to wait until you can. And threatening to thump people may have condign legal consequences. It is nice when I can get to & from work without this sort of driving ! 



View: https://youtu.be/a6XOZ-g7wrY


----------



## Lovacott (6 May 2021)

I had an interesting ride home this afternoon.

I was dropping down gears up a hill on my lumpy Apollo when I heard a female voice call "good evening" and this vision of beauty glided gently past me on a road bike. I said "you put me to shame" and she replied, "don't worry, it's ten times easier on a road bike".

Within a minute, she had a good hundred yards on me and then began the long descent down the biggest hill on my route.

I'm a bit gung ho on downhills where as she proceeded a bit more cautiously. By the time we got to the bottom of the hill, I was right on her tail. 

I stayed pretty much with her, following her line in the road until she pulled away again on another uphill and gained about fifty yards on me by the time we got to the main junction leading into town. All the while, she didn't look behind and had no idea I was there.

She went right towards town, I went straight over, along an alley and down a shortcut which cuts out about 2/10ths of a mile (but the road is as rough as anything and no good for a roadbike).

I got to the end of the cut through and onto the main road where I found myself right behind her again as we went down the last downhill section towards a main roundabout. Again, she braked down the hill, I went hell for leather.

Bottom line is, I caught her at the roundabout, pulled up alongside her and exclaimed "caught you". She looked at me in amazement and said "god!! so you did!!!".

I then said goodbye and we went our separate ways.

If I were 30 years younger........


----------



## simongt (6 May 2021)

On a not dissimilar note, I was on an audax ride a few years back and cruising along at what I thought was a decent pace when there was a cheery 'Hello' from behind and a lass several years my senior, I was in my mid fifties at the time, glided effortlessly past on a pukka road bike and she was wearing kit with a colour scheme that complemented the bike - ! 
Huh - !


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 May 2021)

simongt said:


> On a not dissimilar note, I was on an audax ride a few years back and cruising along at what I thought was a decent pace when there was a cheery 'Hello' from behind and a lass several years my senior, I was in my mid fifties at the time, glided effortlessly past on a pukka road bike and she was wearing kit with a colour scheme that complemented the bike - !
> Huh - !



I know those moments: It's not just being overtaken, but that they have the energy to say hello as they do it...

I was recently complemented on my ability to ride "like lightening" into the wind on my evening commute. The speaker claimed that I'd left them "in the dust". This would have felt great except that he's seventy and had spent the whole day building pallets...


----------



## hennbell (6 May 2021)

Arjimlad said:


> Update on this angry driver who had his trial today on a public order offence of threatening behaviour.
> 
> He was found guilty of using threatening behaviour and fined a lot of money and costs. I'd had to fend off his car which was closing in on me, and he took great exception to that, and then wouldn't engage civilly without threatening violence.
> 
> ...




So much to take in, a truly special video. 

If he had offered to bang me I would have insisted he take me out for a nice meal first.
He looked so small, did he indeed represent the Lollipop guild?

But in all seriousness it is so sad we have to deal with such issues, you did well to keep in control.


----------



## StickyPTFE (7 May 2021)

Arjimlad said:


> Update on this angry driver who had his trial today on a public order offence of threatening behaviour.
> 
> He was found guilty of using threatening behaviour and fined a lot of money and costs. I'd had to fend off his car which was closing in on me, and he took great exception to that, and then wouldn't engage civilly without threatening violence.
> 
> ...




I get close passed like that daily. I am also regularly heckled by drivers. I need to get a camera ASAP


----------



## Arjimlad (7 May 2021)

hennbell said:


> So much to take in, a truly special video.
> 
> If he had offered to bang me I would have insisted he take me out for a nice meal first.
> He looked so small, did he indeed represent the Lollipop guild?
> ...



Thanks, that made me laugh. I really did think he was going to lump me one, which is why I disengaged towards the end. It was interesting seeing him refuse to recite the swear words in his account to the court, and try to explain away his aggression as "remonstrating". He wanted to know why I thought I had the right to touch his car, apparently. 

I suppose I could have asked why he felt he had the right to put it so close to me, or make me think he was going to knock it into me. I was glad I had the camera on the helmet rather than the bars that day.


----------



## Arjimlad (7 May 2021)

StickyPTFE said:


> I get close passed like that daily. I am also regularly heckled by drivers. I need to get a camera ASAP


I got mine because of the risk of injury but then decided to report close passes. It might encourage drivers to behave better if they realise they can be prosecuted based on this evidence. Once you are used to the process it takes very little time, and only if the occasional deluded idiot pleads NG do you have to go to court. In over 200 reports I have had to go to court 3 times.


----------



## simongt (9 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> they have the energy to say hello as they do it...


On any audax, I greet anyone I overtake. To me it's polite and friendly. On a Norwich 100 some years back, as I was passing a hefty lad on an even heftier dual susser, did the greeting thing and it was all he could manage to gasp out 'Hi' - ! And we were only about twelve miles out - !


----------



## Lovacott (9 May 2021)

simongt said:


> On any audax, I greet anyone I overtake. To me it's polite and friendly.


I haven't overtaken anyone else on a bike on my commute but I do get overtaken quite a lot by people out training on their road bikes on my way home.

I always say good evening to everyone I come across on my route (maybe four or five people per day).

I say hello to dog walkers, farmers, people cutting their front hedges and other cyclists.

It brightens my day when people say hello and I hope that it works both ways.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 May 2021)

simongt said:


> On any audax, I greet anyone I overtake. To me it's polite and friendly. On a Norwich 100 some years back, as I was passing a hefty lad on an even heftier dual susser, did the greeting thing and it was all he could manage to gasp out 'Hi' - ! And we were only about twelve miles out - !



I once was on a "meeting local politicians" ride organised by the local cycling association, and it was only after I'd asked one half a dozen questions about why he wasn't keen on cycling infrastructure that I realised I'd chosen the only uphill section on the route to do it on. He'd gone a little red and wheezy...


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 May 2021)

Lovacott said:


> I haven't overtaken anyone else on a bike on my commute but I do get overtaken quite a lot by people out training on their road bikes on my way home.
> 
> I always say good evening to everyone I come across on my route (maybe four or five people per day).
> 
> ...



This doesn't work very well in Stuttgart: people either ignore me completely or respond with a blank stare. I was therefore delighted to find that in this region most people smile back and say hello...


----------



## Lovacott (9 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> This doesn't work very well in Stuttgart: people either ignore me completely or respond with a blank stare. I was therefore delighted to find that in this region most people smile back and say hello...


In a big city, if you say hello to a stranger, you are a weirdo.

In the country, the opposite applies.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 May 2021)

Lovacott said:


> In a big city, if you say hello to a stranger, you are a weirdo.
> 
> In the country, the opposite applies.



It's a regional thing more than a city thing apparently. People don't move about as much here as in the UK, so these small cultural differences within Germany are still strong.


----------



## HarryTheDog (11 May 2021)

Back to my commute today ( will be at least twice a week) and a half amusing incident, going through Rainham just past the Jewish cemetery a lady with her probably 11 yr old daughter in the passenger seat pulled out on my from the right. I had to brake violently to avoid being taken out by her. The amusing thing was the window was down and I heard the daughter screaming at her mother that she was a crap driver and had nearly killed the little old man on a bike! but with more swear words. 
I then overtook her in traffic ( didnt bother saying anything or gesturing she knew she had cocked up) and it took her nearly 2 miles to come past me, as she went past she gave me acres of room and seemed to sink down into her seat.
10 miles in I caught up with a old commute buddy and nearly did not recognise him as he was on a different bike. Turned out his old frame had failed at the seatpost 4 weeks ago so was riding a frame donated to him by a mate and he had transferred the bits. We then wafted in together for the next 8 chatting . Despite the near miss a enjoyable ride.


----------



## skudupnorth (11 May 2021)

Proper clouds this afternoon on my commute back from Bolton ! Just missed the heavy stuff as I got home


----------



## I like Skol (12 May 2021)

skudupnorth said:


> Proper clouds this afternoon on my commute back from Bolton ! Just missed the heavy stuff as I got home
> View attachment 588273
> 
> 
> ...


Proper Manchester sky that is....


----------



## MickytheHippo (12 May 2021)

Been riding into Central London again for about three months after a year plus off, just starting to get quick again but what a purple patch in the last two rides. Yesterday evening I braked hard just on a hunch seeing a van stopped short of a petrol station in heavy traffic, i was on a well marked and raised cycle lane, just in time to watch a car whip through the gap from the opposite side with no hesitation whatsoever.

This morning slowing down for two lanes of solid stopped traffic and easing towards the curb to unclip when someone went full pelt through the tiny gap, solving the traffic issue by swerving onto the crowded pavement, also at full clip.

And 20 minutes later slowed again for two lanes of stopped traffic, a rider on an electic bike passed me on the inside and then turned into an immediate right hand turn to get to the centre of the road. 

I take a lot of care but all three of those gave me a fright because there seemed to be nothing I could have done differently.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 May 2021)

MickytheHippo said:


> Been riding into Central London again for about three months after a year plus off, just starting to get quick again but what a purple patch in the last two rides. Yesterday evening I braked hard just on a hunch seeing a van stopped short of a petrol station in heavy traffic, i was on a well marked and raised cycle lane, just in time to watch a car whip through the gap from the opposite side with no hesitation whatsoever.
> 
> This morning slowing down for two lanes of solid stopped traffic and easing towards the curb to unclip when someone went full pelt through the tiny gap, solving the traffic issue by swerving onto the crowded pavement, also at full clip.
> 
> ...



You seem to have read the road very well and ridden safely, while thinking for the people who weren't in some cases. And you came through unscathed. 
It seems to me you did what you could correctly: Do you need to do anything differently?


----------



## palinurus (12 May 2021)

Arjimlad said:


> ... he knows this as he's a cyclist himself.



Every time.


----------



## MrGrumpy (13 May 2021)

Wish I could get back commuting by bike but on hold just now till the puppy settles . Could be a while…….


----------



## Lovacott (15 May 2021)

MickytheHippo said:


> Been riding into Central London again for about three months after a year plus off.....
> 
> I take a lot of care but all three of those gave me a fright because there seemed to be nothing I could have done differently.



I commuted in London for over ten years and you learn to expect the "unexpected".

If someone overtook me just before a left hand turning, I expected them to cut across my path and turn left in front of me. Most didn't, but maybe one in one hundred did.

As I passed parked cars with people in them, I expected a door to suddenly open right in front of my face. Most didn't, but maybe one in one hundred did.

One in one hundred drivers are either complete idiots or simply anti cyclist but it's hard to tell who are the bad ones until they do something stupid.

So it's best to assume that they are all idiots about to do something stupid just in case they happen to be that one in one hundred as above.


----------



## Jenkins (17 May 2021)

Nearly got taken out by a badger on the return leg this evening. Damn thing bimbled out from the verge on an unlit lane and I just managed to swerve roud it with the rear wheel locked up. I don't fancy its chances for the future as it's in an area where cattle are kept.


----------



## ianrauk (18 May 2021)

Its not often I get overtaken on my cycle commute.. let alone by a Brompton rider.... pulling a trailer laden with stuff...wtaf? 
He couldn't make it stick though  . Had a chat. He was off to the dump. Jolly good fun.

On another note. Woman on an electric scooter decided to cut in front of me at a junction, forcing me to to an emergency stop. She was totally oblivious at everything around her.. I tried to have a word but she was wearing headphones. So the universal language of a shoulder shrug had to suffice.


----------



## DCBassman (18 May 2021)

ianrauk said:


> She was totally oblivious at everything around her.



Nobody in charge of any sort of vehicle should wear phones, except maybe bone conduction jobbies, for precisely this reason.


----------



## Scotty55 (18 May 2021)

No commuting just now for me - stuck in the house self-isolating due to son testing positive for Covid. No symptoms, fortunately, but I'm already getting bored.


----------



## skudupnorth (19 May 2021)

Calm before the threatened storms for the rest of the week, Worsley woods, Bridgewater canal and The Lancashire Mining Museum


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 May 2021)

DCBassman said:


> Nobody in charge of any sort of vehicle should wear phones, except maybe bone conduction jobbies, for precisely this reason.


So true!
Far too many riding wearing them too

Recently there seems to be a lot of drivers wearing them too, around here!
In both ears too!!!


----------



## confusedcyclist (20 May 2021)

Got honked at this morning by a motorist who took objection to my primary road positioning at a junction traffic light, bizarre as he was the one who had stopped in a yellow hatched box right behind me. Yet he still saw fit to jab his fingers to indicate I should have been in the 3 meter bit of painted lane that usually precedes cycle box ASLs. The car in front was going left and I was going straight, so I wasn't going to move in front of the other motor and put myself in that position of being left hooked at the off for this dimwits convenience.

At first I ignored him, then he kept beeping, so I had to react. I turned around and firmly stated "No! I'm not moving there, it's a filter lane, and it isn't mandatory. By the way, you shouldn't have stopped in the yellow thatched box. Next time please stop sooner. Nice one, thanks!" I think the irony was lost on him suggesting I was positioned wrongly in the wrong road. I half expected a punishment pass after, but he actually gave me a very wide birth and sheepishly avoided all eye contact. Nothing more queer than folk.


----------



## skudupnorth (20 May 2021)

MOIST !


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 May 2021)

skudupnorth said:


> MOIST !



My ride in was dry, but breezy

The ride home was decidedly damp!!


----------



## Jenkins (20 May 2021)

skudupnorth said:


> MOIST !


And breezy for me on the homeward leg.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (22 May 2021)

Been a mixed bag of commutes this week, some very wet and some in lovely sunshine. My current commute is about 7 mins on the bike so it really doesn't matter so much on the way home but as I don't get changed at work it's best if I can avoid heavy rain on the way in.

Last night I had to make a 5 mile detour for my first vaccine jab, managed most of the route on a combination of cycle paths and footpaths, had to walk the last 500m as it was not suitable for cycling.

The standing water was deep in lots of section but my hub brakes didn't care.

Got some funny looks turning up for my jab in a biblical downpour on my bike wearing shorts.


----------



## lazybloke (25 May 2021)

The forecast for London yesterday was "light showers", so I wasn't particularly bothered by the first spots of rain as I departed on bike from the York road exit of Waterloo station.

Except it turned biblical. That set the scene for various showers during the day. 
Getting fed up of the weather, although the forecast looks alright for the next week. Not sure I trust it.


----------



## HarryTheDog (25 May 2021)

Had my first group dance lesson for months last night and it went badly and I was fuming with the instructors attitude at flying through lots of stuff without ensuring over half the class had actually got it. I was so mad I got a crap nights sleep fumming. So instead of geting up at early enough to get to work for 8 I was up a hour late, then I rushed, loaded the car, got to my parking spot, dragged the bike out then realised I had left my entire back pack at home. drove back and by the time I had cycled the 18 miles from my parking spot was 2 hrs late!.
It was a slog into a headwind but had a little surreal moment. I was going down the infamous cable street towards tower bridge keeping up with traffic. A white van driver kept pace with me and started to shout encouragement through his window ( the road is one way and the cycleway is on the drivers side ie right) egging me on. At the lights turned out he was italian and a cycling fan. He then tried to convince me Pantini was the best cyclist ever despite the drugs. He had the sometimes typical attitude, they were are all on drugs etc so why make a fuss about the past.
Looking forward to tailwind home.


----------



## HarryTheDog (26 May 2021)

Ride home last night was nice with a tailwind, this morning another slog into a headwind. Only thing of note was whilst going slowly down a shared path a guy in workmans hard hat and high viz suddenly decided it was illegal for me to cycle there and tried grabbing my bars to stop me, I was quite startled but bloody angry so I got in his face a bit and pointed out the blue sign to him. He actually apologised!


----------



## hennbell (26 May 2021)

Arjimlad said:


> I got mine because of the risk of injury but then decided to report close passes. It might encourage drivers to behave better if they realise they can be prosecuted based on this evidence. Once you are used to the process it takes very little time, and only if the occasional deluded idiot pleads NG do you have to go to court. In over 200 reports I have had to go to court 3 times.



I had my incident yesterday, I was close passed by what we would call a B Train (large grain hauling truck). Things get strange when the driver stops pulls over 0.5 a kilometer down the road. Driver gets out, I move and try to ride pass him. He keeps moving to block me but I get pass him. The driver then shoves me but I steady myself on the parked B train. He has now touched me and the red mist is descending I must control myself. 
I ride a good 0.5 kilometers down the road and take a picture of the assailant and his license plate number. 

He has calmed down now and tries to explain the laws of the road to me as I was to far over into the road and that I am legally required to ride in the ditch. I call him a farking Idiot, he could not be further from the truth. I get him to Google it, proof literally in his hand, still wont concede defeat.

He then offers to call the police to settle this. I have already spent 5 minutes more than I need to on this, I head home. I know I have no proof ,I left my Gopro at home there is not point in calling the police.

About 30 minutes later when I get home I call the non emergency police line. He has already reported me for obstructing the traffic and running into him with my bicycle. At this point the constable admits the truck driver was in the wrong but nothing can be done as there is no proof.
Cop then decides I need a lecture in bicycle safety . Why does anyone ever call the police total waste of time and effort.

Gopro was charged up and on my bicycle this morning.


----------



## Arjimlad (26 May 2021)

hennbell said:


> I had my incident yesterday, I was close passed by what we would call a B Train (large grain hauling truck). Things get strange when the driver stops pulls over 0.5 a kilometer down the road. Driver gets out, I move and try to ride pass him. He keeps moving to block me but I get pass him. The driver then shoves me but I steady myself on the parked B train. He has now touched me and the red mist is descending I must control myself.
> I ride a good 0.5 kilometers down the road and take a picture of the assailant and his license plate number.
> 
> He has calmed down now and tries to explain the laws of the road to me as I was to far over into the road and that I am legally required to ride in the ditch. I call him a farking Idiot, he could not be further from the truth. I get him to Google it, proof literally in his hand, still wont concede defeat.
> ...


Nasty incident, what a twerp. It's a shame but I do feel the camera gives some protection against false accusations and possibly, evidence should any civil claim arise. Not just for reporting bad driving.. glad you stayed safe.


----------



## palinurus (27 May 2021)

Dodgy overtake on the unlit section of the Bedmond road this morning (this is where they mostly occur)

Gave me plenty of room, same can't be said for the oncoming e-biker.

Nice weather though eh?


----------



## palinurus (27 May 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Its not often I get overtaken on my cycle commute.. let alone by a Brompton rider.... pulling a trailer laden with stuff...wtaf?



There was always something about riding a Brompton with a trailer that made me ultra competitive 

(Same now with the Elephant Bike)


----------



## hennbell (28 May 2021)

Arjimlad said:


> Nasty incident, what a twerp. It's a shame but I do feel the camera gives some protection against false accusations and possibly, evidence should any civil claim arise. Not just for reporting bad driving.. glad you stayed safe.


I took some wisdom from Penny and Sheldon of the Big Bang Theory. I took my frustrations and imagined them as a pen, but not a good pen, and then I let it go.


----------



## Tom B (29 May 2021)

A few weeks of uneventful if getting busier commuting.

But then on Thursday was on my way back from picking up the little lad from nursery. On a NCN, albeit a narrow bit between barriers on each side. It's a bit of a hump back bridge shaped section.

Noticed a woman walking towards me on my left so moved right and spotted she had a chihuahua loose behind her. Kept slowing and as I got close she dodged right into my path, so inwardly tutted and moved left as I passed her I crested the hump. As I passed she grabbed my right wrist and pulled my hand off the brake and handlebars. I snatched my arm back and have her a shoved away. She screamed at me "What the f#@% was that for!" Then said something about running her dog over, and for good measure shouted "you wierdo!"

I wanted my tea so didn't hang around to discuss the matter with what was clearly an idiot.

The crackers thing is that she very nearly ended up with me, a bike and a large toddler piled up on top of her or squashing her and the pooch against a steel barrier. All the while her dog was sighted and out of harms way behind her. By grabbing my arm she took my hand off the front brake and caused me to veer towards the dog and removing what would have been an easy ability to stop for the damn pavement shitter.

Always amazes me how often people are surprised to find bikes on a clearly signed NCN.


----------



## palinurus (1 Jun 2021)

Bit of gravel on the way in (on a 'cross bike that was built up from a second-hand frame in 2008)
Too busy to stop and take a proper photo 

Shorts ride later.


----------



## rivers (1 Jun 2021)

It was a beautiful morning this morning for a ride into work. I took my TT bike because I couldn't be asked to swap the pedals onto my summer bike (or take it off of the turbo).


----------



## Arjimlad (1 Jun 2021)

Tom B said:


> A few weeks of uneventful if getting busier commuting.
> 
> But then on Thursday was on my way back from picking up the little lad from nursery. On a NCN, albeit a narrow bit between barriers on each side. It's a bit of a hump back bridge shaped section.
> 
> ...



Very odd behaviour, then again owning a handbag bitey yappy thing is odd behaviour I reckon.


----------



## biking_fox (2 Jun 2021)

Took the long way home last night - north out of Manchester centre on the Ashton canal planning to pick up the Loop back around to home. It's my standard sunny evening ride home from work, a bonus hour or so. First time I've used it this year. Was a little dismayed to find the towpath abruptly closed. "For demolition work" no diversions in place. (todays' research https://canalrivertrust.org.uk/notices/19332-brunswick-mill-bradford-road-ashton-canal). My sense of direction isn't brilliant but the road seemed to be parallel to the canal, and then there was a bridge over an obvious canal, so down onto the towpath and off I set. I was fairly sure it wasn't the same canal I recognised but heading more or less in the right direction.... It was the Rochdale canal and significantly out of my way. Fortunately the phone had enough battery to navigate me how through many Manchester districts I'd not been in before. Only a bit late back, but a fun ride.


----------



## HarryTheDog (2 Jun 2021)

This week has been tailwind in, headwind out which after a day at work is getting tedious. This afternoons ride home was made more tedious by some guy twice my size and probably 20 years younger, wheel sucking me for 5 miles. I slowed down on several occassions to give him a hint to get on the front but he refused to budge from behind me, I had to try and mentally ignore and just carry on doing my thing.


----------



## Punkawallah (3 Jun 2021)

Pauluk said:


> What a great commute today. 3 miles in and a rear wheel puncture. OK repaired using new tube in about 10 minutes. It was a slowish loud hiss so was able to find the glass in the tyre straight away. New Bontrager pump was brill.
> 
> Coming home was hit by the mother off all storms. Thunder, lightening, hail and rain. Roads were absolutely chaotic with 50 per cent of them flooded. At one stage I was overtaking cars as they very cautiously maneuvered the rivers that had developed in the roads.
> 
> ...



Yup. It only goes as far as your skin :-)


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jun 2021)

I don't think I ever get bored of this view on my commute. Picture really doesn't do it justice. 
Back in 1990 there was only the one skyscraper in the Docklands. Canada Tower (partially hidden by the street lamp in the middle) Now look at it. And they are still building.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jun 2021)

ianrauk said:


> I don't think I ever get bored of this view on my commute. Picture really doesn't do it justice.
> Back in 1990 there was only the one skyscraper in the Docklands. Canada Tower (partially hidden by the street lamp in the middle) Now look at it. And they are still building.
> View attachment 591973



It would make me want to move house, but I appreciate the picture...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> It would make me want to move house, but I appreciate the picture...


Me too. I'm 25 minutes in a car from the city and that's still too close for comfort.

Great picture though. I do wonder if the builders compete for highest building.


----------



## Punkawallah (3 Jun 2021)

"until Great Birnam wood to high Dunsinane hill Shall come against him"


----------



## Jenkins (3 Jun 2021)

ianrauk said:


> I don't think I ever get bored of this view on my commute. Picture really doesn't do it justice.
> Back in 1990 there was only the one skyscraper in the Docklands. Canada Tower (partially hidden by the street lamp in the middle) Now look at it. And they are still building.
> View attachment 591973


I think I prefer the view on my commute (from a few weeks ago)


----------



## HarryTheDog (8 Jun 2021)

Fun and games on the commute this morning, missed the opportunity to catch a bike thief. Going down CS3 there was a guy running down the cycleway shouting at a bloke all in grey , " oi bruv youve got my bike" or something similar.




you can see the thief outlined against the white van. One cyclist was on the road deciding whether to chase or not. I caught up with the runner and he confirmed the guy had nicked his bike. I had slowed to talk to the runner so the thief had a bit of a head start






He looked a bit chunky so I reckoned I would catch him no problem but he was quicker than I expected. However within 300 metres/ 25 secondsI was nearly on him




However going fast around the bend my back wheel went a little sideways which was no problem but the dam chain came off and I dam near ruined the family jewels on the cross bar trying to sprint ut of the corner. There were a couple of younger guys behind me who were on the chase so maybe they did catch him. By the time I had un-jammed the chain the victim had also ran past me and the chase was in another borough and I had no idea where they had gone so continued on with my commute. Pity I never got close enough for my pictures to be off any use.


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Jun 2021)

@HarryTheDog 

Wow, well done for trying !


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Jun 2021)

Second day of the new commute; I'm still getting into my stride on this one and trying to find the right balance between getting there in reasonable time and pacing myself so I don't wear myself out...






in other news I've just found two frames on the "rubbish" pile of the bike recycling workshop at work. One is Hi-ten steel and is rusty, but has lugs for bottom bar shifters, the other is Chromoly but I'd need to fit lugs. Both have butted frames. I dragged them away from the scrap and hid them under an old wagon in the corner of the yard, I'll have a look at them tomorrow...


----------



## Punkawallah (8 Jun 2021)

I see your problem - some sod keeps moving your bike far, far away :-)


----------



## GeekDadZoid (9 Jun 2021)

Still on my easy 1.5 mile commute with the reopening of a city centre office still no closer by all accounts.

Been a cracking week to ride about, made plenty of excuses to do extra trips, including a lunch time trip over to meet the family today.

Been some rubbish driving this week too, including one today where a car overtook me as we where approaching a lollipop man who was stopping the traffic. I knew he was going to be trouble as I passed home about 100m earlier, he was parked on the pavement outside a school waiting for his kid.

On a very positive note think I have seen more bikes this last few weeks than for ever, loads of people commuting / utility cycling.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jun 2021)

Yesterday the weather was poor while I was at work, then dry when I cycled back, and started raining heavily with added thunder when I was at the apartment. 

This was such an unnerving inversion of normality I was forced to assume it was because of Quantum, or possibly butterflies.

Today, normal service was resumed: warm and sunny until I was riding back whereupon I met a storm coming the other way.
The sudden, brief wall of heat as I went under the edge of the storm was startling


----------



## palinurus (11 Jun 2021)

Could've petted this good boy.


----------



## palinurus (11 Jun 2021)

So nice this week. Had some really fine rain one morning, but it was a pleasant kind of rain.


----------



## HarryTheDog (11 Jun 2021)

Boring headwind this morning, then going through Rainham in heavy traffic my Camera/Garmin mount decided to suddenly break ( a Lifeline mount) . The expensive heavy combo of FLy12 and Garmin 1030 then bounced down the road in front of me and luckily bounced left onto the pavement out of the way of traffic.
Luckily I had invested in a shock case and screen protector for the garmin and was completely un-scathed, my venerable Fly 12 just got a couple more battle scars. 
The pair seem to be too heavy for these mounts, this is the 2nd Lifeline mount I have wrecked along with 2 very expensive cycliq ones . Ill have to dig out my old seperate mounts and do it that way.


----------



## HarryTheDog (11 Jun 2021)

Going up a short hill another cyclist caught me up and rode beside me then gave me some unwanted advice, " you would go faster mate if you used the small ring" I thought cheeky fecker and felt like poking him in the eye.


----------



## Tom B (13 Jun 2021)

Riding to work a couple of days ago had to stop in
traffic on a road with large overhanging trees.

Was about 3 cars back from a long artic quarry tipper. While waiting noted a massive commotion in the tree above. Two grey squirrels having a massive fight on a large branch. After a short while one fell from the branch into back of the wagon hopper. Wagon the drove off with loser nutkin in the back.

Can only imagine the victorious squirrel (watching from above) being rather pleased with how that worked out.

Loser nutkin is probably forming the foundations of a road somewhere now as I can't imagine they check the hopper before filling it.


----------



## C R (14 Jun 2021)

First commute today since the first lockdown. I got to work and I realised I had left an important laptop doohickey at home, luckily my commute is only 1.6 miles each way, so no problem going back for it. Two commutes for the price of one.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jun 2021)

Rainy commute # 16 for the year.
After the blistering heat of the past few days commute, it was nice to have some cooling rain.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Jun 2021)

Somehow managed to miss the rain both ways - probably the only two dry hours in the day - but it really was horribly muggy all day.


----------



## palinurus (18 Jun 2021)

No commute yesterday, worked from home for a bit- had a roofer come around to look at the chimney stack, then in the afternoon went to the physiotherapist (got an annoying case of tennis elbow) which I usually do on the bike, but today I travelled one stop on the Met Line and walked the rest.

What I did do was take a trailer full of stuff down to the dump. A bit humid so it was harder work than usual but a good ride and there is no job I ever do which feels more satisfying once it's done. Picked up a nice white beer from the bottle shop on the way back.

Bit soaky this morning.

I've been using a new route for a while that avoids the big roundabout on the industrial estate and taking the new quietway instead. It doesn't really work in wet weather, the closed-off section of lane was flooded and covered in debris. Feet were not wet until I hit that section. It will be useless in the winter and I'll be back to using the roundabout 







The Bedmond road was flooded as usual- reported the blocked drain again.






The little rubber cover for the USB port on my Cycliq Fly6 went missing ages ago and the rubber cover over the buttons has split also (i've had it over four years). Somehow it keeps working but sometime the rain is going to kill it.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jun 2021)

Rainy commute #17 and #18 for the year.
Yesterday evenings commute was very warm with light rain.
This mornings was a whole different bag. It started off with light drizzle and slowly got heavier as I made my way to work. At times it was torrential causing flooded roads . Downside to that was that I must have hit a pot hole somewhere as I got a front puncture. I manage to nurse the bike 3 miles to work. Stopping a couple of times to pump up the tyre. Oh well.
It's looking like a very wet afternoons commute home too.


----------



## palinurus (18 Jun 2021)

Been steadily raining all day. Going to be plotting my journey home based on avoiding the roads most likely to flood.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jun 2021)

This will be my cycle commute home this afternoon


----------



## Jenkins (18 Jun 2021)

Seems like I got lucky again. Rain overnight, dry for the commute in, rain up until about half an hour ago, nothing further due showing on the radar and I'm due to finish in just over an hour.

Unusually chilly and a bit of a breeze compared to the past few weeks though.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jun 2021)

The organisation I work for has several second hand shops and a crazy golf course for reasons that are too complex to explain, and last week I had to go there with a colleague and measure some fencing that needed to be replaced. It's in a different town to my normal work, and south of where I live, so we booked a car and drove there, then my colleague left and I cycled back to my apartment.


























It was tough, but somehow I managed...


----------



## Punkawallah (21 Jun 2021)

Looks a fair trundle - at least you had good weather :-)


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jun 2021)

Punkawallah said:


> Looks a fair trundle - at least you had good weather :-)



It's about 10k, bit shorter than my usual commute; I just took lots of photos...


----------



## palinurus (21 Jun 2021)

Up and out early to avoid the forecasted rain. Spent the extra time cleaning and lubing my chain in the warehouse and then at my desk reporting drainage issues and cycleway debris on the Herts Highways site.


----------



## palinurus (21 Jun 2021)

Ah- there's the rain, right on time!


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jun 2021)

palinurus said:


> Ah- there's the rain, right on time!



I thought I would miss the rain this morning. Nearly. last 15 minutes of the commute it rained. Luckily not hard, so was more damp then wet by the time I got to work.
With Friday afternoons wet commute and this mornings, that makes rainy commutes #19 & #20


----------



## palinurus (21 Jun 2021)

ianrauk said:


> With Friday afternoons wet commute and this mornings, that makes rainy commutes #19 & #20



13 rainy commutes for me (if recorded as 'rain' that means I got wet enough to classify it as such, I didn't count entries recorded as 'light rain').

3 days wet both ways.


----------



## Arjimlad (21 Jun 2021)

Aside from a 30-mile ride last Thursday evening I was off the bike all last week. Because of the dodgy forecast I took my Giant Revolt this morning for my usual 10-mile route, half up country lanes and half back down the A38 to Almondsbury. Felt like I was riding through treacle with the north wind on the way out, and my average speed was down 1mph from the usual overall.

Drivers mostly did OK for the first 9 miles until 2 close passes, one on the A38 dual carriageway as it approaches the motorway junction, and another nearer to work where the driver overtook me too close due to just one oncoming car, he could not wait literally 2 seconds for that one car to pass which would have made enough room for a wide pass. Both drivers reported.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jun 2021)

A very fast commute today with a strong tailwind, bright sun and dry roads.

I'm looking on this as a apology from the universe for yesterdays rain.


----------



## HarryTheDog (24 Jun 2021)

Well Yesterday was a momentous commute for me, end of an era. been commuting into london by bike for over 16 years. My last commute into London certainly, maybe my last forever. My company has closed the building near Tower Bridge and once they have finished the new office I will be in a proper rubbish location in a industrial estate in Hoddesdon N of London and the M25, very difficult for a bike commute from Basildon, even a half drive/cycle, no showers etc.
Anyway the commute in was I think a great example of how good a commute can be, sunshine and a tailwind and seeing off a young wannabee on his singlespeed. No hassle from anyone, perfect!
Cycle home was a headwind and a reminder I am getting older and nearly 60 now. Going down southark high street at what I thought a good pace was overtaken by another Lycra clad Mamil at a vast rate of knots making me look like I was pootling but he was being hard pressed by a guy in jeans on a hybrid!. Then later in the commute yet another guy in jeans and on a hybrid also decided he was going to "race" the old lycra clad fool.
I caught him up at some lights and he then upped his previously plodding pace to a good 19-20 mpg into a headwind. I let him tow me for 3/4 of a mile then thought I should take to the front and give him a rest. But no he wasnt having this old geezer overtake and he put a surge on, I coud tell he wasnt going to last but he was making me puff. I then waited for a hill and lit the afterburners, instead of chasing he gave up, I looked back a short while later and he had gone back to pootling.
I was pleased my last commute was pleasant and in the sunshine.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jun 2021)

Sorry to hear you're done with the commute @HarryTheDog 
16 years is great going. i'm currently on my 15th year of commuting into the current office and I have to say it scares me to death if I am not able to cycle commute any more. In all the years, the great times outweigh the bad times a hundred more fold.

Shame you can't drive/cycle. How come it's not an option?

On last nights commute i was also put in my place by a young lycra clad roadie lad. He pushed up to 25mph+ for a fair old distance and I was trying to keep my lungs in my body just following, I blew up first. He put me in my place right there and then


----------



## HarryTheDog (24 Jun 2021)

Hi @ianrauk , I do a drive/cycle at the moment, it takes me 20 minutes to get to my parking spot and around 1hr to cycle the last 18 which is the same as me walking to the station and catching a train or driving all the way. The country lane from Basildon to N Ockendon is nearly always very light traffic.
With going to Hoddesdon the car route is A127/M25/A10 , I have driven it at rush hour and it can range from 50 minutes to 1.5 hrs.( or if a bad smash 4 hrs LOL)
If I was to park at say Epping it would take me just as long to come off the motorway and go to a decent parking spot. I have tried it. I tried cycling around the lanes Epping to Hoddesdon and the drivers there are mental, I had more close passes in one day than I do in a year of my normal commute.( my missus was with me when I tried it and she was not happy)
My favourite thing would be to Park at Lea Valley or further down near Stratford and cycle the canal path , I want around a hours cycle commute, it would be a very picturesque commute but in the time it would take me to get to Lea Valley or Stratford area I could have arrived at Hoddesdon.
Plus no showers at work and I always push it to sweating even in the winter.
However I am going to do some more homework and try to find a drive route that goes country lanes from Basildon to Epping missing out the slow pinch points of Brentwood or Chipping ongar etc. Or train to Stratford with bike but they can get a bit snotty about full sized bikes or work are flexible and I could miss rush hour maybe.
The last obstacle is my missus, she thinks its high time I gave it up, in 16 years I have been attacked, broken hand, broken wrist, hit in a hit and run (displaced collar bone) and she reckons I am pushing my luck, she would be happier with a canal path commute though she tried it with me and thought it beautiful.
Either that or I find another way to burn 1,000+ calories in a working day.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jun 2021)

@HarryTheDog 
Epping and environs has always been bad for idiot motons. It seem to be full of them week day, weekend, morning, noon and night. Don't know why that it, it's just the way it is.

How about driving to somewhere like Toot Hill or Tylers Green and cycle commute from there?


----------



## MrGrumpy (25 Jun 2021)

Off the bike for now. Osteoarthritis in the right knee is giving me serious pain the now . It’s does eventually pass .


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jun 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> Off the bike for now. Osteoarthritis in the right knee is giving me serious pain the now . It’s does eventually pass .



Ouch, that sounds nasty. I hope "eventually" comes soon.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jun 2021)

Got honked at this morning which happens about twice a year. It was probably my fault: I should remember that although I'm confident in a situation and generally can plan where I'm going so I'm well out of the way of other vehicles by the time they've finished negotiating traffic islands/partked cars et c, other drivers don't know that.

Still, honking his horn about three seconds after he'd passed me was a bit pointless...


----------



## Jenkins (29 Jun 2021)

Pinch flat caused by misjudging the edge of the speed ramp in works car park. I've been sat with the wheel & a spare tube by my desk for a while and, as it's half time, I've got 10 minutes to swap over the tube or see if the holes can be patched.


----------



## palinurus (30 Jun 2021)

Your van's on fire.





I said your van's on fire.


----------



## palinurus (30 Jun 2021)

Keeping them brakes warmed up in case they're needed in a hurry.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jun 2021)

Rainy commute #22 for the year this morning. Not heavy, more drizzle. Wet never the less. Cooler temps too. Strange old weather this year

Yesterday afternoon I left early to get home for the footy. Thing is, so did everyone else by the looks of things. Don't think I've ever seen such busy roads at half 3 in the afternoon.
Yet when my partner drove home from her work place during match time. She sailed home.


----------



## palinurus (30 Jun 2021)

Left at lunchtime yesterday, worked from home a bit, then had a physiotherapy appointment. It was raining a bit so I stuck on a light jacket and went out on the Elephant Bike. Before I'd gone 300 metres it started really pissing down.

Was dripping throughout the appointment. Should there be a next time I'll have my cape ready.


----------



## rivers (30 Jun 2021)

I tested my bikepacking set-up on my commute today (with road wheels instead of my gravel wheelset). It was a lovely morning for it, so I took the long way around into work. I really need to sort out getting my hydration bladder into my frame pack, as I don't think I want to really spend 5 days with the backpack on. Not too heavy at 15kgs, but I''m sure I can get that down a kilo or so.


----------



## hennbell (30 Jun 2021)

So hot out this week 33C yesterday, 35 today, and it's going to stay that way for a week.
Going to have to change my profile pic.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2021)

I realised there was going to be another headwind/rain combo on my ride back from work so decided to try the local train service...







Nine minutes for 4€, which is a bit steep considering I travel regularly for 2 1/2 hours to Stuttgart for about 20€. Still, it was easy enough, within five minutes of punctual and kept me dry, as I took 4 min to the station, 9 min on the train and about 10 min from the train to my apartment. 23 min is an improvement on 45, except I went way too early and ended up waiting on the platform for about 10 min too...

When I got back I found a flyer for a season ticket (54€, all public transport in the region) in the letter box. Maybe worth it in winter...


----------



## Arjimlad (2 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I realised there was going to be another headwind/rain combo on my ride back from work so decided to try the local train service...
> 
> View attachment 596680
> 
> ...



Well it would be rude not to at that price, as long as it doesn't tempt you to be lazy ! If only the UK were so enlightened.


----------



## palinurus (6 Jul 2021)

Meh.

At least I remembered my spare socks today.


----------



## cyberknight (6 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I realised there was going to be another headwind/rain combo on my ride back from work so decided to try the local train service...
> 
> View attachment 596680
> 
> ...


I had a similar situation, absolutely pissing it down and wind but it was midnight and we dont have public transport even during "normal" work hours so i did a good impression of a drowned rat instead


----------



## palinurus (6 Jul 2021)

Started hammering it down- really heavy, soaked in minutes sort of stuff- just as I was about to leave work, sheltered under a car port. 
Then got all the way home, got inside, got the tea brewing, then it started raining again.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jul 2021)

I'm starting to meet the first cycle tourists: Last week I met a group cycling up the Rhine from Mannheim to Basel.

I suspect the commute will get a bit busy over summer...


----------



## palinurus (8 Jul 2021)

Not much to report except I was riding to work today and I realized how great it was. Watching the front wheel pull the road towards me and feeling my legs working- but not too hard.

Also I saw two cats, here's one.






The closed-off section of lane where I saw the cats ('Quietway') has been blocked off by barriers last few days, no indication of why. Email enquiry sent to Herts County Council.


----------



## palinurus (8 Jul 2021)

That quietway is good for cats, they can drink from puddles and investigate the verges in peace.

It's not so good for cycling if the weather is wet (debris, bad drainage) or cold (ice), or if it is inexplicably blocked by barriers.

But it is good for cats.


----------



## cyberknight (8 Jul 2021)

piss wet through going to work in a deluge so it was soggy clothes for the return commute on late shift , cycle path strewn with debris washed onto it by the rain so i got 3 punctures in a few miles even though i checked the inside of the tyre each time .Ended up phoning home at 1 am for mrs ck to pick me up .
Checked the tyre in daylight just now and there was a sharp piece of stone chip right through the tyre and puncture strip that has totalled the tyre and had to bin 2 tubes that wouldnt repair due to the holes being to close to a seam.
Taking the ribble build till i can get a new tyre for the commuter as i dont have any 28s in stock and 25s dont fit properly due to rim width


----------



## palinurus (8 Jul 2021)

palinurus said:


> The closed-off section of lane where I saw the cats ('Quietway') has been blocked off by barriers last few days, no indication of why. Email enquiry sent to Herts County Council.



Got a response from the leader of the local council on Twitter. The barriers have been placed until additional bollards can be installed as 'cars' have been somehow driving through (really surprised there is enough space but will investigate on the way home and look for tyre tracks!)

Also some work will be done to complete signage.

A few times I've come across drivers turning around by the bollards after presumably trying to escape congestion on the dual-carriageway- some of them have figured out how to get through!


----------



## palinurus (8 Jul 2021)

The bollards are really pretty tight- I'm dead curious to figure out how someone could drive around them.


----------



## palinurus (8 Jul 2021)

Today's very bad news- I needed something bready to eat with my lunch today as it was mostly veg with no rice or pasta. 

Went to Tesco to get one of those big pretzels they do and realized at the checkout I left my wallet at work.

Fairly certain I will die at the roadside of the bonk later.


----------



## palinurus (8 Jul 2021)

I can't stop thinking about that pretzel- I had it in my hand! so close.


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Jul 2021)

In between Aztec West roundabout and the M5 junction 16 there's a lovely wide shared pavement. It stops at the Motorway!

A lot of confident cyclists (including myself) stay on the road. It's a short stretch of 40mph dual carriageway with an additional lane to the left to join the southbound M5. However, predictably, certain drivers see it as their role to punish cyclists for not using the shared pavement - by dishing out close passes. 

I have emailed the council about this & been given a load of waffle about recommended improvements (this layout was unfurled in 2017) but they cannot tell me how a cyclist is expected to safely & lawfully use the shared pavement and get back onto the A38 northbound.


----------



## palinurus (8 Jul 2021)

palinurus said:


> Fairly certain I will die at the roadside of the bonk later.



I am home! a miracle! on nothing more than tofu and vegetables.


----------



## palinurus (8 Jul 2021)

Arjimlad said:


> In between Aztec West roundabout and the M5 junction 16 there's a lovely wide shared pavement. It stops at the Motorway!
> 
> A lot of confident cyclists (including myself) stay on the road. It's a short stretch of 40mph dual carriageway with an additional lane to the left to join the southbound M5. However, predictably, certain drivers see it as their role to punish cyclists for not using the shared pavement - by dishing out close passes.
> 
> I have emailed the council about this & been given a load of waffle about recommended improvements (this layout was unfurled in 2017) but they cannot tell me how a cyclist is expected to safely & lawfully use the shared pavement and get back onto the A38 northbound.



Just been having a look at that on Google maps


----------



## palinurus (8 Jul 2021)

palinurus said:


> The bollards are really pretty tight- I'm dead curious to figure out how someone could drive around them.



The answer is by driving up a kerb, straight over the verge and through some undergrowth and going around the back of them (look at the right hand side of the image)

No way they could have got out at the other end though.


----------



## palinurus (9 Jul 2021)

palinurus said:


> No way they could have got out at the other end though.



Well they can now, the (cast iron) bollard at the other end was broken at some point between yesterday evening and this morning, plus the barriers are scattered all over the place.


----------



## palinurus (9 Jul 2021)

It does make the ride extra-interesting I suppose.


----------



## C R (9 Jul 2021)

palinurus said:


> View attachment 598066
> 
> It does make the ride extra-interesting I suppose.


But insurance and road tax innit.


----------



## cyberknight (10 Jul 2021)

cyberknight said:


> piss wet through going to work in a deluge so it was soggy clothes for the return commute on late shift , cycle path strewn with debris washed onto it by the rain so i got 3 punctures in a few miles even though i checked the inside of the tyre each time .Ended up phoning home at 1 am for mrs ck to pick me up .
> Checked the tyre in daylight just now and there was a sharp piece of stone chip right through the tyre and puncture strip that has totalled the tyre and had to bin 2 tubes that wouldnt repair due to the holes being to close to a seam.
> Taking the ribble build till i can get a new tyre for the commuter as i dont have any 28s in stock and 25s dont fit properly due to rim width


 new tyres arrived today , durano plus so todays job is to fit these as i am fed up of flats on the cycle path , i have reported it to the council repeatedly and they swept it once but every time it rains the crap gets washed back all over it and in one area ist so overgrown you cannot get through without bashing your bars on the branches even with road bars .


----------



## Spartak (10 Jul 2021)

☔


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Jul 2021)

Spartak said:


> ☔



I sympathise: I've been getting a lot of that last week too.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Jul 2021)

Spartak said:


> ☔


Snap - and not even the warm variety this afternoon.


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Jul 2021)

Turning left half a mile from work when my back wheel wouldn't follow the line, my first thought was diesel but then I realised it was flat as a pancake. 

I was thankful it was not far to walk, and also that the driver behind me was alert & not tailgating.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jul 2021)

Oh poo, all the maize has grown up over the weekend and all my sight lines have gone. 

I had an almost a near miss today (car was a safe distance from me but still a fair bit closer than I expected) because I thought that because I didn't see a car roof it meant there was no car on the road I was crossing. Will have to take that junction a bit slower in future.

Apart from that, all was well: I'm getting to know the regulars, including a lot of schoolkids coming the other way, who are generally very polite, it has to be said, and rather more aware of other cyclists than some of the adults.


----------



## Arjimlad (13 Jul 2021)

Arjimlad said:


> Turning left half a mile from work when my back wheel wouldn't follow the line, my first thought was diesel but then I realised it was flat as a pancake.
> 
> I was thankful it was not far to walk, and also that the driver behind me was alert & not tailgating.


Dangnabbit, the puncture I "fixed" at lunchtime after digging some glass out of my tyre renewed itself over the afternoon.

It turned out there was a tiny bit of wire, like a bristle from a wire brush, which I'd missed, in a different place in the tyre so I had to renew the inner tube before I could ride home. Lesson learned to double check the tyre & not to stop at the first issue.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Jul 2021)

Arjimlad said:


> Dangnabbit


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jul 2021)

Weather was filthy this morning:












I cycled a couple of K's and realised I was going to drown if I went any further, so I gave up and took the train.

On he way back the rain had stopped but the river was a bit high:


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jul 2021)

The main road alongside my cycleway is closed and a diversion is in place. However there's always one, and in this case there are several drivers who don't want to bother with diversions, oh, no, they think the traffic free _Feldweg _(think tarmacked bridleway) running behind the village is a much more convenient option so they're driving along it in cavalcades, pulling onto the verges and generally being a nuisance to all decent God-fearing folk on foot or bicycle.
Today it appears someone has had words. I'm trundling along when I round a corner and there's two police cars, a van, and more coppers I've seen in one place since the European Cup in Stuttgart in 2004.
Now of course I _want _a car to come but typically, there's nothing doing for a kilometre. Eventually one comes bombing past and disappears around the corner, I cackle evilly, knowing there are no side roads and the police are just out of sight and call "you're about to get nicked!"
Then I feel a bit guilty, but only a bit.


----------



## C R (15 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 599275
> 
> 
> The main road alongside my cycleway is closed and a diversion is in place, but there's always one, and in this case there are several who don't want to bother with diversions, oh, no, they think the traffic free _Feldweg _(think tarmacked bridleway) running behind the village is a much more convenient option so they're driving along it in cavalcades, pulling onto the verges and generally being a nuisance to all decent God-fearing folk on foot or bicycle.
> ...


It is the entitled drivers who should feel guilty, not you.


----------



## aferris2 (15 Jul 2021)

When I was commuting there was one road where the police regularly waited. I would always wave to drivers to slow down when the police weren't there. Somehow forgot to wave when the police were there. Didn't feel guilty very often...


----------



## Arjimlad (16 Jul 2021)

aferris2 said:


> When I was commuting there was one road where the police regularly waited. I would always wave to drivers to slow down when the police weren't there. Somehow forgot to wave when the police were there. Didn't feel guilty very often...


There are some speedophiles who have taken to posting photos of police speed camera vans up on local FB groups to warn each other. I've been pondering grabbing their photos & putting them up from time to time whether or not the van is there.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jul 2021)

Arjimlad said:


> There are some speedophiles who have taken to posting photos of police speed camera vans up on local FB groups to warn each other. I've been pondering grabbing their photos & putting them up from time to time whether or not the van is there.



I never understand this business of "warning" other motorists: if they need to know, they're driving too fast: it could be someone in your family they run over due to excessive speed.

Your wheeze could be extremely effective if only about three people start doing it: there would be so many false alarms it would be impossible to know which were genuine: meanwhile everyone living locally has slower traffic.


----------



## Arjimlad (16 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I never understand this business of "warning" other motorists: if they need to know, they're driving too fast: it could be someone in your family they run over.
> 
> Your wheeze could be extremely effective if only about three people start doing it: there would be so many false alarms it would be impossible to know which were genuine. Meanwhile everyone living locally has slower traffic.



It's bizarre, I think a couple of them are related to people seriously injured in high speed crashes... plain stupid.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Jul 2021)

Arjimlad said:


> There are some speedophiles who have taken to posting photos of police speed camera vans up on local FB groups to warn each other. I've been pondering grabbing their photos & putting them up from time to time whether or not the van is there.


After being caught out a couple of times, they'd think to ignore your posts - the van isn't there when he posts so feel free to speed; so make sure you also post when the van is there too and keep the speeders on their toes


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jul 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> After being caught out a couple of times, they'd think to ignore your posts - the van isn't there when he posts so feel free to speed; so make sure you also post when the van is there too and keep the speeders on their toes



That's why I think it could be extremely effective with three posters: it would be very hard to see the pattern or lack thereof...


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jul 2021)

A sequel to the previous story. On Friday the police had gone to eat doughnuts, and as I came to this location a car passed me. I found the barrier had been pushed over so cars could drive through again. I set it up again, and as an afterthought put it on the left hand side of the cycleway so it would be herder to drive around. Just as I'd finished a car came along the road and pulled onto the cycleway, saw the barrier and reversed back onto the road. 

I carried on and took a picture on the way:







Several minutes later I saw the car emerge from the village onto the main road and head back to where the diversion was signed...


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jul 2021)

This is the truth





Its a scorcher


----------



## biking_fox (20 Jul 2021)

Some bizarre driving last night:
At a crossroads, oncoming traffic held on a red light, a queue of four or so cars waiting. A car overtakes the whole queue (on the wrong side of the road) and pulls into the advance cycle stop box, (surprisingly empty), and then when there's a gap, turns left into the flowing traffic stream. As if red lights didn't even apply or exist. It wasn't just rolling through an amber, or crossing an empty road, it was utterly blatant.

It's otherwise glorious riding though, early enough in the morning to be cool.


----------



## Lovacott (20 Jul 2021)

biking_fox said:


> It's otherwise glorious riding though, early enough in the morning to be cool.


Got cooked alive on the way home last night.

I was still sweating buckets two hours after I got home.

Got that to look forward to again tonight.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jul 2021)

Lat nights commute. 
Wow. I don't think I've ever seen or experienced anything like it. It went from very hot and sunny to a massive Thunder/Lightning storm in a matter of minutes
I was 10 minutes from home when it literally all hell broke loose. First of with a lightning strike pretty close, immediately followed by the loudest clap of thunder I can ever remember hearing, Damn near fell off my bike. Frightening stuff. The last couple of miles home was agony with the heaviest of raindrops and hail stinging the face. It was completely bonkers. 

This morning was bright, hot, sunny sunshine.


----------



## palinurus (21 Jul 2021)

ianrauk said:


> I was 10 minutes from home when it literally all hell broke loose.



I had just put the bike away, picked up some washing on the line, got indoors and then it started.


----------



## rivers (21 Jul 2021)

It's hot. I decided to do my workout on the way home instead of on the turbo once I got home. A MAP workout in this heat was not nice- but I imagine better than it would have been on the turbo


----------



## palinurus (22 Jul 2021)

Bored, did a different route today. Mix of urban throroughfare (OK), dual-carriageway (meh) and lanes (nice).

Wasn't sure how far it was so measured it on gmaps pedometer- set it to 'automatically for cyclists' and it shows you the route your local authority expect you to take 😄


----------



## palinurus (22 Jul 2021)

palinurus said:


> Wasn't sure how far it was so measured it on gmaps pedometer- set it to 'automatically for cyclists' and it shows you the route your local authority expect you to take 😄



This wasn't the most hilarious one btw.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jul 2021)

palinurus said:


> Bored, did a different route today. Mix of urban throroughfare (OK), dual-carriageway (meh) and lanes (nice).
> 
> Wasn't sure how far it was so measured it on gmaps pedometer- set it to 'automatically for cyclists' and it shows you the route your local authority expect you to take 😄
> View attachment 600381


Bonkers.. but no suprise


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jul 2021)

I hit a fairly large stone today with both wheels: the front wheel wobbled and the back fired the stone to the side where it pinged a fence at the side f the road at about head height.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jul 2021)

palinurus said:


> This wasn't the most hilarious one btw.



And I'll bet if you ask them what sort of measures they're using to encourage cycling they'll say "we've made a route finding APP..."


----------



## palinurus (22 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> And I'll bet if you ask them what sort of measures they're using to encourage cycling they'll say "we've made a route finding APP..."



Last time I attended a local cycling forum in person there was plenty of stuff about apps and gleaning data on trips from Strava*

(There was also quite a lot of stuff about bike share- which admittedly has been susequently delivered)

*_These aren't the cyclists you are looking for!_


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jul 2021)

I seem to have lost about ten minutes off my commute in the last month and a half, going from about 45-50 min one way to 35-40min.

I'm _fairly _sure this isn't entirely due to tail winds.


----------



## palinurus (30 Jul 2021)

The A4147 onto the industrial estate has been completely closed this week. As a result it's been very quiet on my route so I guess most drivers are using the Motorway or the A41. My back-route to the industrial estate has got a bit of extra traffic with drivers using it to get around the closure.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jul 2021)

palinurus said:


> The A4147 onto the industrial estate has been completely closed this week. As a result it's been very quiet on my route so I guess most drivers are using the Motorway or the A41. My back-route to the industrial estate has got a bit of extra traffic with drivers using it to get around the closure.


Its the school holidays too or doesn't that effect your route?
I have to pass at least 3 schools on my route. Its an absolute joy not having to put up the with dreadful school run mums.


----------



## palinurus (30 Jul 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Its the school holidays too or doesn't that effect your route?
> I have to pass at least 3 schools on my route. Its an absolute joy not having to put up the with dreadful school run mums.



It's always a lot quieter during the school holidays, but this week it's been extra quiet.


----------



## fossyant (3 Aug 2021)

First commute in 5 1/2 years since breaking my spine. 99% off road, Peak Canal then Ashton Canal into New Islington, then cycle lanes and a tiny bit on road over to the office. 12.5 miles down hill. All uphill on the way back. 

Need to fettle the rack to add some dampening (old inner tubes wrapped round) as the panniers were bouncing and rattling. Had to stop twice as the lower 'arm' on the Ortlieb popped out from the rack both sides due to the vibrations on canal cobbles. Laptop survived in a towel - will order a better solution for next time.

Locks are going to be left at work due to weight.

Many more runners on the canal as I neared Manchester.

Oh and next to nobody here !


----------



## ianrauk (3 Aug 2021)

fossyant said:


> First commute in 5 1/2 years since breaking my spine. 99% off road, Peak Canal then Ashton Canal into New Islington, then cycle lanes and a tiny bit on road over to the office. 12.5 miles down hill. All uphill on the way back.
> 
> Need to fettle the rack to add some dampening (old inner tubes wrapped round) as the panniers were bouncing and rattling. Had to stop twice as the lower 'arm' on the Ortlieb popped out from the rack both sides due to the vibrations on canal cobbles. Laptop survived in a towel - will order a better solution for next time.
> 
> ...


Good to see you back on the commute Fossy


----------



## fossyant (3 Aug 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Good to see you back on the commute Fossy



Been a long time - not 'officially' back into work till September, so will see how the days go - possibly still car sharing with MrsF, but the traffic between my work and her's is bad this side of Manchester, so I might take the opportunity of more cycle commutes. It's 25 mile round trip and about 8 is on gravel/mud tow path. I'll still be paying for car parking (otherwise impossible). Not so sure I'll ride if it's tipping it down in the mornings.


----------



## fossyant (3 Aug 2021)

Must say today's commute was rather pleasant along the canal. Two tricky cobbled bridges to negotiate, one you've got to walk down as it's stepped and slippy, then a rather 'interesting' bridge under Alan Turing way which is right next to a lock. Very tight switchback - says cyclist's dismount- I know why now - I went down both legs out sat on the top tube . I'll go up the ramp and dash across the dual carriageway instead.

Panniers were heavy - not ridden with them for a while. The old MTB is a tank, but felt more of a tank today. I did set a strava second fastest time over a 3 mile flat stretch, so can't be too much slower. Ride home will be a little more jiggery pokery getting across near Piccadilly station than this morning - need to work out a decent route.


----------



## fossyant (3 Aug 2021)

Only one nobber on the ride back, just on the last 1/2 mile at some traffic lights. Me going straight on, one driver chances turning right, wait for it, second driver goes for it. I'm on the brakes and shout 'wow', driver slows. I point to my eyes and say 'use your eyes'. Woman driver gives me the Vs so she gets told to go forth.

World is full of em.


----------



## fossyant (3 Aug 2021)

Oh, despite the idiot, it was a decent ride back along the canals. Lot's of pleasantaries exhanged with dog walkers, walkers, runners, families. The cobbled climbs were OK with the panniers except one on a tight turning circle and the gradient/weight lifted the front wheel. Despite some adjustments the panniers still pinged off the lower clip. If I remember correctly, I think I added a bungee cord to hold the bottom on when I previously MTB commuted. Definately need to use chopped up inner tube for some cushioning as they don't half rattle (some would say a safety feature for pedestrians).


----------



## Tom B (3 Aug 2021)

One from last week...

Took the nipper to nursery, part of the route follows the NCN. Midway along a nice tarmac section which is used by dog walkers cars and vehicles accessing the houses (as wel as those following sat Nov to oblivion) a 60yr old dude on an eMTB just popped it out from a footpath at 90degrees to the road, didn't look just popped out and got on with his ride. Cutting me up and causing me to have to anchor on. Little lad shouted from the back. "DADDY, THATS A SILLY MAN" he gave a surprised look and wave of acknowledgement.

Deciding I'd rather have him in front and that he'd probably get away from me up the next hill with his ebike and lack of passenger, I sat behind. After about half a mile the track turns to half tarmac half lumpy bumpy stuff. I stayed on the tarmac and gathered a bit of speed. He stayed on teh bumpy stuff. After about a quarter of a mile there is a barrier to stop cars in the centre of the way. Bikes can freely go either side. I wrongly assumed he'd take the wide open muddy side and drew along side... But nope he decided he'd swing it left without looking and chop me off again.

He was given words of advice, mostly about looking and not being the only person in the world.

Dropped number 1 off then went to work. Just crossing a major X roads on a green filter for me approaching straightening up as I entered my road when some lycra clad loon presumably in a starve segment mission blasted up my inside having spanked the red light opposite. Apparently that was my fault.

On the up side the motorists have been great!

Damn cyclists.


----------



## C R (4 Aug 2021)

Rode with our two younger to holiday club, short route mostly through cycle paths. Children quite enjoyed it. All good riding except for a car transporter who overtook us at a roundabout. I'm drafting an email to the company now.


----------



## palinurus (4 Aug 2021)

Rear mech cable broke today so did the last part of the ride in the 11.

Quickly bodged for the way home to give me a better gear option.


----------



## palinurus (4 Aug 2021)

Nice ride in though. Left 30 minutes earlier than usual, combined with ongoing road closures it was really quiet.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Aug 2021)

palinurus said:


> Rear mech cable broke today so did the last part of the ride in the 11.
> 
> Quickly bodged for the way home to give me a better gear option.
> View attachment 602568




Neat trick that. *Stashes it in back pocket if ever needed*


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Aug 2021)

palinurus said:


> Rear mech cable broke today so did the last part of the ride in the 11.
> 
> Quickly bodged for the way home to give me a better gear option.
> View attachment 602568





ianrauk said:


> Neat trick that. *Stashes it in back pocket if ever needed*



Agreed, an impressive bodge that wouldn't have occurred to me. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## palinurus (4 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Agreed, an impressive bodge that wouldn't have occurred to me. Thanks for sharing it.



I was ready to ride home in the 11 (I have a triple so not awful), then I thought- I could cut the cable and tie it somewhere to tension it. I thought about tying it to the bottle cage and then I saw the bolts- perfect!


----------



## StickyPTFE (4 Aug 2021)

palinurus said:


> I was ready to ride home in the 11 (I have a triple so not awful), then I thought- I could cut the cable and tie it somewhere to tension it. I thought about tying it to the bottle cage and then I saw the bolts- perfect!


My rear cable snapped earlier this year, my solution was to wind up the cable and ride all the way home in "the hardest gear". I wish I had seen this post back then! At least I got in some good training.


----------



## palinurus (4 Aug 2021)

3 x 1 works well as it goes. Would have been better if I'd used a smaller sprocket at the back. Off to dig out a new cable now.

Perhaps I could have got it in about the right gear just by using the limit screw to fix it.


----------



## palinurus (4 Aug 2021)

Even more of the A4147 was closed this evening- I had to sneak around some barriers to get through (and past a standoff in the lane between a truck and a woman in an SUV)- anyway, on the newly-closed part there were quite a few young people riding and scooting around! it was excellent!


----------



## Tom B (4 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Agreed, an impressive bodge that wouldn't have occurred to me. Thanks for sharing it.




Beats my cranking the limit screw in from a few months back.


----------



## palinurus (4 Aug 2021)

All done, also cleaned and replaced brake pads.

Was going to ride the fixed tomorrow because it'll probably rain but when cleaning the rims noticed what looked like a little split in the front tyre and when I poked at it the rubber started peeling away from the carcass. Got my money's worth out of that one.


----------



## palinurus (4 Aug 2021)

Tom B said:


> Beats my cranking the limit screw in from a few months back.



TBH that would've probably worked as well for me- oddly I didn't think of that until later.


----------



## Juan Kog (4 Aug 2021)

palinurus said:


> Even more of the A4147 was closed this evening- I had to sneak around some barriers to get through (and past a standoff in the lane between a truck and a woman in an SUV)- anyway, on the newly-closed part there were quite a few young people riding and scooting around! it was excellent!


Going by my daytime ride yesterday, a lot of drivers have discovered Westwick Row and Pancake lane .


----------



## palinurus (5 Aug 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Going by my daytime ride yesterday, a lot of drivers have discovered Westwick Row and Pancake lane .



Yeah- they have!


----------



## palinurus (5 Aug 2021)

palinurus said:


> Even more of the A4147 was closed this evening- I had to sneak around some barriers to get through (and past a standoff in the lane between a truck and a woman in an SUV)- anyway, on the newly-closed part there were quite a few young people riding and scooting around! it was excellent!


----------



## MrGrumpy (5 Aug 2021)

Long time since I’ve cycled in and out of work. Three days this week, getting back into it but painful !! Puppy is sleeping longer now so morning commutes are back on rather than the car !


----------



## Tom B (6 Aug 2021)

Poo.

Came home from work in the early hours. Opened the back gate and felt a bit of squash resistance. Stepped into the garden. Squish!

Damn dog has done a dump behind the gate, the gate had smeared it across the path and the bit that didn't get smeared I stood in. 

Dogdump in the cleats, just what you need at 2am.

To make matters worse it was raining, it's bin day today so I had to clean everything up to put the bins (and the holidaying neighbours bins) out.

To add insult to injury as I was hosing the path down the end blew off the hose and squirted me square in the face clown style... If only I had Cctv and YBF was still going...


----------



## palinurus (6 Aug 2021)

I've got to ask myself one question: do I feel lucky?

! update- I was lucky. No more than a brief shower. Sounds like it's getting going now though.


----------



## palinurus (6 Aug 2021)

Lucky enough to avoid the lightning at least.


----------



## biking_fox (6 Aug 2021)

fossyant said:


> Must say today's commute was rather pleasant along the canal. Two tricky cobbled bridges to negotiate, one you've got to walk down as it's stepped and slippy, then a rather 'interesting' bridge under Alan Turing way which is right next to a lock. Very tight switchback - says cyclist's dismount- I know why now - I went down both legs out sat on the top tube . I'll go up the ramp and dash across the dual carriageway instead.
> 
> Panniers were heavy - not ridden with them for a while. The old MTB is a tank, but felt more of a tank today. I did set a strava second fastest time over a 3 mile flat stretch, so can't be too much slower. Ride home will be a little more jiggery pokery getting across near Piccadilly station than this morning - need to work out a decent route.



I'm sure it's great to be back on the commute!

I've never tried the AT bridge downhill, but I walk up it. Still seems easier than crossing the road.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Aug 2021)

Well this mornings commute was wetter than an otters pocket. Not heavy rain, but non stop rain for the whole hours commute. Savings grace that it's not cold and that the schools are off so made for decent progress quite quickly.

So that's the 26th rainy commute of the year. It's proving to be a wet one.


----------



## palinurus (9 Aug 2021)

A4147 was open again this morning but what with leaving 20 minutes earlier than usual and drivers probably being unaware (scheduled closure was longer than actual) it was dead quiet again today.


----------



## palinurus (9 Aug 2021)

palinurus said:


> Was going to ride the fixed tomorrow because it'll probably rain but when cleaning the rims noticed what looked like a little split in the front tyre and when I poked at it the rubber started peeling away from the carcass. Got my money's worth out of that one.



Got a nice new Schwalbe something-or-other on there now (whatever was available at the bike hub at the weekend)


----------



## Dec66 (9 Aug 2021)

First commute in 16 months today.

Hosed it down all the way there. Brakes not filling me with much confidence. Weatherproofs on, so soaking inside as well as outside. Overshoes and Sealskins socks proved useless. Tons of stuff in the panniers adding considerable weight, which given I've also put on about 15kg, I could have done without. 

The climb to Crystal Palace felt like Ventoux.

Needless to say the rain stopped when I got to work. However, after a sunny day, it started again about ten to five, ready for me to go home in it. This time it was like a monsoon. Dulwich was basically a series of lakes. The sodding hill up to Crystal Palace was even harder. 

The rain stopped the moment I got off the bike outside my house. I stripped the garage. My clothes all made slapping sounds as they hit the floor.

I'd still rather do all of that than take my chances with the anti-maskers on the train.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Aug 2021)

Dec66 said:


> First commute in 16 months today.
> 
> Hosed it down all the way there. Brakes not filling me with much confidence. Weatherproofs on, so soaking inside as well as outside. Overshoes and Sealskins socks proved useless. Tons of stuff in the panniers adding considerable weight, which given I've also put on about 15kg, I could have done without.
> 
> ...


At least you're back on the bike on the commute.
Yesterday was the same for me. In the warmer months there's absolutely no point in putting on any wet weather gear. As you found, rain gets through anyway. Its more for keeping warm rather then dry.
I just wore my usual summer commute gear yesterday, got wet but wasn't cold.


----------



## rivers (10 Aug 2021)

Dec66 said:


> First commute in 16 months today.
> 
> Hosed it down all the way there. Brakes not filling me with much confidence. Weatherproofs on, so soaking inside as well as outside. Overshoes and Sealskins socks proved useless. Tons of stuff in the panniers adding considerable weight, which given I've also put on about 15kg, I could have done without.
> 
> ...


Well done on getting back on the bike for the commute. To keep water out of the feet either velotoze or overshoes that have latex at that top. The latex needs to rest directly on the skin


----------



## C R (10 Aug 2021)

rivers said:


> Well done on getting back on the bike for the commute. To keep water out of the feet either velotoze or overshoes that have latex at that top. The latex needs to rest directly on the skin


I have a pair of neoprene socks I got from Lidl a couple of years back. Together with a pair of neoprene overshoes also from Lidl they keep the rain well away from my feet. Feet still get wet from the boil in the bag effect, but stay warm.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Aug 2021)

C R said:


> ...Feet still get wet from the boil in the bag effect...



You aren't selling this as a concept you know.


----------



## C R (10 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> You aren't selling this as a concept you know.


As @ianrauk said, you get wet either way, the main advantage is not getting cold water on your feet.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Aug 2021)

Well that was a much better, more enjoyable, pleasant cycle commute this morning. Nice, mildly warm sunny, dry morning.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Aug 2021)

C R said:


> As @ianrauk said, you get wet either way, the main advantage is not getting cold water on your feet.



I tend to wear hiking/trekking boots when riding because I need the ankle support: they are pretty good at keeping my feet dry.


----------



## Dec66 (10 Aug 2021)

C R said:


> As @ianrauk said, you get wet either way, the main advantage is not getting cold water on your feet.


The Sealskinz socks I have are meant to be water resistant. By and large, they are, and they were a worthwhile investment.

On days like yesterday, though... Well, it would have been like trying to stop a tsunami with a table tennis bat.


----------



## Dec66 (10 Aug 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Well that was a much better, more enjoyable, pleasant cycle commute this morning. Nice, mildly warm sunny, dry morning.


D'accord.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Aug 2021)

Dec66 said:


> The Sealskinz socks I have are meant to be water resistant. By and large, they are, and they were a worthwhile investment.
> 
> On days like yesterday, though... Well, it would have been like trying to stop a tsunami with a table tennis bat.


I really like my Sealskinz socks. They work for me but know they don't for others or others don't get on with them.
Apart from being waterproof, they do make for brilliant freezing cold weather footwear.


----------



## fossyant (10 Aug 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Well that was a much better, more enjoyable, pleasant cycle commute this morning. Nice, mildly warm sunny, dry morning.



Not 'oop North' - Wet.

My next commute is 31st August (Tuesday). There is a good chance I'll be commuting more by bike again as MrsF has applied for a parking space (has got - salary sacrifice), and given the choice, I can ride in on my new route. We won't be car sharing too much as the route I'd take to drop her off is congested. I think my 'office' hours will be a bit less 'formal' than MrsF's - I'll be in when needed, rather than set days. 

I've literally just been given parking space (today), which I pay for - it's the only benefit I've had from breaking my spine - I have a doctors note that says my 'condition' is permanent. I'd never applied for one before my accident.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Aug 2021)

fossyant said:


> Not 'oop North' - Wet.



Well that's a given.
Looking at the long term forecast for London and the south east. We're done with the rain for a few weeks now. Fingers crossed that's the case. You norvern muppets can those north of the order can have it all


----------



## Badger_Boom (10 Aug 2021)

Not a commute but driving my partner to a dental appointment earlier today, I was waiting at a red traffic light and idly watching a cyclist riding the opposite way when a transit van decided to overtake him. I was so concerned that there wasn't enough space for this that I only realsied how close he was when the van clipped my wing mirror. No damage was done (to the cyclist or my car), but what an absolute c*ck and for the sake if saving probably less than two seconds out of his journey.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Aug 2021)

As stupid twat on an electric bike nearly had me off this morning. I was waiting at a junction at red, lights turned to go, I push off gaining speed quite quick when this prat decided to left hook me nearly taking out my front wheel. It was very close. I couldn't be arsed to follow him as was on my way to work, but low and behold he came out of a side road about a mile further down the road. Once again turning into the road without stopping or looking. I just managed to catch up with him (which surprised him no end) and called him out but he decided to ignore me and zoomed off at a silly unrestricted electric bike speed. once again I couldn't be arsed to try catch him.
Ruined a thoroughly pleasant commute this morning.


----------



## Tom B (11 Aug 2021)

I've long since stopped worrying about staying dry and now just worry about staying warm. Don't mind being wet as long as I'm warm. Chose clothing that keeps you warm when wet.

The problem with waterproof boots and socks is the big holes in them where your hands and feet go in.

If I'm remotely bothered I either use waterproof booties, boots or walking boots and over trousers taped with insulting tape around the ankles.


----------



## Tom B (11 Aug 2021)

ianrauk said:


> As stupid twat on an electric bike nearly had me off this morning. I was waiting at a junction at red, lights turned to go, I push off gaining speed quit quick when this prat decided to left hook me nearly taking out my front wheel. It was very close. I couldn't be arsed to follow him as was on my way to work, but low and behold he came out of a side road about a mile further down the road. Once again turning into the road without stopping or looking. I just managed to catch up with him (which surprised him no end) and called him out but he decided to ignore me and zoomed off at a silly unrestricted electric bike speed. once again I couldn't be arsed to try catch him.
> Ruined a thoroughly pleasant commute this morning.



There are couple of them near me... Usually retirement age+ coffin Dodgers. Probably daily mail reading sorts who always slag cyclists off.


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Aug 2021)

I had a great commute today. Got out at 7.15 intending to extend it to pass through Tortworth and Damery to do a 23 mile route. As I left my house I spotted lots of hot air balloons and followed these northwards for 12 miles before turning back south with a moderate headwind. Saw a beautiful roe doe, paused to allow her to calm down and make good her escape. No bad driving at all. I needed that.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Aug 2021)

17 miles of mizzle commuting this morning. Is this August or what?
I'll call it the 27th rainy commute for this year.

Had a nice bit of silly commuter racing this morning with a leccy bike. For a nice change, not an illegal one. He was quick off the mark but once at speed I had no trouble staying ahead. I had to work a bit up a hill though where he slowly wheeled me in but I got to the top first.. just.
Jolly good fun, jolly good work out. Jolly good ride... despite the mizzle.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Aug 2021)

ianrauk said:


> 17 miles of mizzle commuting this morning. Is this August or what?
> I'll call it the 27th rainy commute for this year.
> 
> Had a nice bit of silly commuter racing this morning with a leccy bike. For a nice change, not an illegal one. He was quick off the mark but once at speed I had no trouble staying ahead. I had to work a bit up a hill though where he slowly wheeled me in but I got to the top first.. just.
> Jolly good fun, jolly good work out. Jolly good ride... despite the mizzle.



In a similar vein while riding my elderly steel tourer with hub dynamo and metal mudguards on the evening commute today, I overtook a couple of leisure cyclists on high-end carbon bikes going for their annual bike ride.

To make it worse I was going uphill at the time.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (21 Aug 2021)

Long way to work tonight as I've been off the bike a week ish.
Wet is all to report, thank goodness for work showers and coffee


----------



## palinurus (23 Aug 2021)

Arjimlad said:


> As I left my house I spotted lots of hot air balloons and followed these northwards for 12 miles before turning back south



Hard to resist following a balloon!

Hot air ballons in the morning are one of the things I recognize as a sign of autumn approaching- or they were, none about last year.


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Aug 2021)

palinurus said:


> Hard to resist following a balloon!
> 
> Hot air ballons in the morning are one of the things I recognize as a sign of autumn approaching- or they were, none about last year.



Yes, this year's Bristol Balloon Fiesta was a remote-event with liftoffs in various places - and on this day, a south wind so it was great for where I live. Missed seeing them last year.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Aug 2021)

I get held up by a swan today. 

It had got lost and was being guided back to the canal by a good natured fella.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Aug 2021)

Okay, it's yesterdays commute, but still...


----------



## Elybazza61 (27 Aug 2021)

Yesterday I was mostly avoiding a suicidal Squirrel trying to take me out.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Aug 2021)

Elybazza61 said:


> Yesterday I was mostly avoiding a suicidal Squirrel trying to take me out.


Add in a couple more of the furry tailed rats, pigeons & muntjac deer and that was my one this morning


----------



## Lovacott (28 Aug 2021)

Elybazza61 said:


> Yesterday I was mostly avoiding a suicidal Squirrel trying to take me out.


The squirrels have been out in force locally foraging in the hedgerows. I've never seen so many.

The sunflowers in the fallow fields are also doing their stuff.

Brilliant time of the year.


----------



## fossyant (31 Aug 2021)

That's it, back into it - first regular ride back to work. Panniers are still bouncing off the bottom clip due to the speed bumps on the canal (yes speed bumps) - bungies ordered as my 'others' have been 'used' by family.

The office is dead. A few 'returning' students around, but next to no staff, other than loads of Cleaning and Facilities folk. Nobody in my office where there would usually be over 20.


----------



## fossyant (31 Aug 2021)

The day nearly didn't start well, the front tyre was soft - the bike hadn't been used for about 10 days (using others). Pumped up and it's held air all the way to work. I suspect a thorn. That said, I better go take a look at lunch.


----------



## fossyant (31 Aug 2021)

Thorn as suspected. Tube swapped, and 'hole' fixed in the office.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Sep 2021)

Puncture this morning two miles from work. I ride Marathon Plus and though they aren't designed for it, you can, if careful ride them flat, so limped to work before fixing it.

Pulled out a two inch nail and then another 1/4 inch or so bit of it when I ran my finger round the inside of the tyre.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Sep 2021)

On the way back from work today I noticed something was different on the cycleway along the last section of the ride. It took a few moments before I realised what it was, and I was so startled I took a picture:






The town council have _cut the grass verges_ along the cycleway.

Not only this, but the marks on the tarmac show that they then cleaned up the clippings so no-one gets a puncture.

I'm not sure I can handle all this helpfulness from local authorities...


----------



## palinurus (3 Sep 2021)

Yeah boi





Went 'cross country for the middle section this morning


----------



## skudupnorth (3 Sep 2021)

Good ride home along the Roe Green Loop line with an extended run along the Bridgewater canal. Had to watch out for those pesky squirrels near Worsley 😆


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Sep 2021)

After the excitement of cleared grass verges comes more thrilling news: the road to the north of the village is to be resurfaced, as is the cycleway.

Even better, the road will be closed but -apparently- bicycles will still be able to use it. This theory will be tested to destruction over the next few weeks.


----------



## cyberknight (4 Sep 2021)

The usual unlit country lane about 4.30 am two small deer ran across in front of me , slammed the brakes on and swore a lot ! Why they couldnt run the other way you know away from me into the field is beyond me .Same goes for rabbits who seem to like running in front of you or under your wheel instead of going sideways and out the way .


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Sep 2021)

The Deloitte Ride across Britain riders crossed my commute at two points this morning, it was great to see so many riders where I usually only see one or two.


----------



## Dec66 (6 Sep 2021)

Left Old Reliable in the garage this morning, as we're both creaking; instead I took the Dolan Multi-X I purchased from @DCLane ages ago.

One thing I did after I bought it was to fit it with a rather unsuited set of Miche Excites, shod with Mavic Aksion tyres. Needless to say, when pressed into commuting service, a flat tyre was a given, and so it proved, going up Sunray Avenue toward Denmark Hill. Thankfully, it was the front one; less thankfully, the tyres are tighter than a camel's @rse in a sandstorm on the rim. This being the case, I managed to snap one of my tyre levers, which left me buggered.

I was saved by a guy riding past the same way who asked me if I was OK for a spare tube, who luckily had spare levers, including a metal one which he let me have. If he happens to be reading this, thanks very much, mate, you're a star.

Pump turned out to be useless as well, I'd have been better blowing into the tube I reckon. Lunchtime today was a trip round to Evans to use their track pump, and to get my kecks pulled down for the cost of a new spare tube.


----------



## skudupnorth (6 Sep 2021)

Well it didn’t take long for the local vermin to deface the amazing artwork in Little Hulton 😡 
Roads were definitely busy with everyone in a rush


----------



## palinurus (7 Sep 2021)

It's all up with me lads- i'm finished.


----------



## palinurus (7 Sep 2021)

Hear me out here: braces, but for armwarmers.


----------



## palinurus (7 Sep 2021)

From yesterday- first time this summer I've seen mist in the frost hollow at Gypsy Lane (I like going this way as autumn approaches)


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Sep 2021)

palinurus said:


> It's all up with me lads- i'm finished.
> 
> View attachment 608018


What generation of weaklings are we nurturing with this electrickery?


----------



## fossyant (7 Sep 2021)

Misty commute along the canal this morning. All good. Checking out the old Garmin 200 still works well (rather than using the Explore).


----------



## skudupnorth (7 Sep 2021)

Stunning start to the day on the Roe Green Loop line


----------



## Jenkins (7 Sep 2021)

Much as I dislike early mornings, days like today with the mist still over the fields and the tops of the trees poking through for the dawn commute make it worthwhile.


----------



## palinurus (7 Sep 2021)

Love it when I get a notification on my phone that Google have made me a photobook- and fully half of the images are of road defects.


----------



## Dec66 (7 Sep 2021)

Arjimlad said:


> What generation of weaklings are we nurturing with this electrickery?


I used to chase down any ebike passing me up a hill. It was a matter of defending one's honour.

Now I just wave them goodbye. Must be amusing to the casual observer, watching a fat man in Lycra puffing and panting his way up a hill, while an old lady with a shopping basket on the front of her bike breezes past him while hardly pedalling.


----------



## fossyant (8 Sep 2021)

Another pleasant commute and the canal is open a little further into Manchester city centre, removing a need to cross the ring road.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Sep 2021)

Third day in a row of the warm, misty dawn commutes. Today's delay on my way in was caused by a couple of young muntjac deer walking in the road. 

Days like the past three almost make up for the cool, grey conditions of most of August.


----------



## palinurus (8 Sep 2021)

Unusual shorts-wearing commute this morning- quite warm. Was out during sunrise too- a rare morning where I get to appreciate the mist without the chill nipping at my fingers.


----------



## palinurus (9 Sep 2021)

Still persisting with going around the back way through the 'quietway' but it's a mess, in the picture it might look like a fallen tree but actually someone has dragged a tree trunk across the lane, and a bunch of other stuff. It does add considerable interest to my commute.

Another report to the Highways Agency.


----------



## palinurus (9 Sep 2021)

It is quiet though. I'll grant them that.


----------



## sasquath (9 Sep 2021)

Followed komoot suggested route, looked good on "paper".
Bridleway it deemed ride-able is fit for rabbits, maybe, overgrown so badly I rode twice past it before I found it.


----------



## C R (9 Sep 2021)

sasquath said:


> Followed komoot suggested route, looked good on "paper".
> Bridleway it deemed ride-able is fit for rabbits, maybe, overgrown so badly I rode twice past it before I found it.


I never trust suggestions for unpaved routes unless I have personal knowledge of the area. I do wonder what the criteria are for routes to be considered rideable.


----------



## sasquath (9 Sep 2021)

C R said:


> I never trust suggestions for unpaved routes unless I have personal knowledge of the area. I do wonder what the criteria are for routes to be considered rideable.


It was only 1mile detour on the way home, so why not. It could be nice busy uphill road diversion.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (10 Sep 2021)

Back to having a City Centre office again so I will be heading it probably 2 days a week. I will probably head in on the Brompton most days as the cycle storage is less than stellar, but it will do on the odd day I want to take the road bike or Dutch bike.

I was there yesterday and got an absolute soaking on the way home, but it was nice and warm so did not really bother me, except it made all the poor drivers come out and I had a close pass chain of about 6 cars as I rode up the hill up to my house. After getting a helmet cam for my birthday I have put a report in to the police so we will see what happens.


----------



## sasquath (10 Sep 2021)

GeekDadZoid said:


> Back to having a City Centre office again so I will be heading it probably 2 days a week. I will probably head in on the Brompton most days as the cycle storage is less than stellar, but it will do on the odd day I want to take the road bike or Dutch bike.
> 
> I was there yesterday and got an absolute soaking on the way home, but it was nice and warm so did not really bother me, except it made all the poor drivers come out and I had a close pass chain of about 6 cars as I rode up the hill up to my house. After getting a helmet cam for my birthday I have put a report in to the police so we will see what happens.


Nothing will happen, its impossible to prove dangerous driving based on wide angle camera footage in the rain. You want them done for it you have to fall over and state they clipped you with a mirror... Don't!!!


----------



## GeekDadZoid (11 Sep 2021)

sasquath said:


> Nothing will happen, its impossible to prove dangerous driving based on wide angle camera footage in the rain. You want them done for it you have to fall over and state they clipped you with a mirror... Don't!!!



Is it really impossible? There are fixed points of reference which can be used to calculate distances. For example, if the video evidence shows them not crossing the center line, the width of the car and lane are known, then the passing distance can be calculated with a fair degree of accuracy, so can the speed.

Are the police going to make the effort above? I am not sure.


----------



## palinurus (13 Sep 2021)

palinurus said:


> Still persisting with going around the back way through the 'quietway' but it's a mess, in the picture it might look like a fallen tree but actually someone has dragged a tree trunk across the lane, and a bunch of other stuff. It does add considerable interest to my commute.
> 
> Another report to the Highways Agency.



So the Highways Agency have been to the quietway over the weekend and removed... one pallet. Left the rest of the stuff. I realize now each separate type of problem needs it's own report (fallen tree is one, debris in road another, fly tipping etc.)

Will get to work later,

Weather very pleasant right now.


----------



## palinurus (13 Sep 2021)

At least it doesn't take long to put those reports in. Let's see...


----------



## palinurus (13 Sep 2021)

Really missed a chance to get some photos of myself scowling at some of these defects.


----------



## C R (13 Sep 2021)

palinurus said:


> So the Highways Agency have been to the quietway over the weekend and removed... one pallet. Left the rest of the stuff. I realize now each separate type of problem needs it's own report (fallen tree is one, debris in road another, fly tipping etc.)
> 
> Will get to work later,
> 
> Weather very pleasant right now.


That's pro level jobsworth there.


----------



## sasquath (13 Sep 2021)

It was not highway agency job it was a pikey specialising in pallets. Unless other debris is metal then not a pikey.


----------



## Arjimlad (13 Sep 2021)

GeekDadZoid said:


> Is it really impossible? There are fixed points of reference which can be used to calculate distances. For example, if the video evidence shows them not crossing the center line, the width of the car and lane are known, then the passing distance can be calculated with a fair degree of accuracy, so can the speed.
> 
> Are the police going to make the effort above? I am not sure.


Depends where you live. Some are better than others. I'm confident that if I report similar incidents action is taken, warning letter, fixed penalty, conditional course offer or prosecution. It'll be interesting to see what happens with your reports & what area you are in.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (13 Sep 2021)

Arjimlad said:


> Depends where you live. Some are better than others. I'm confident that if I report similar incidents action is taken, warning letter, fixed penalty, conditional course offer or prosecution. It'll be interesting to see what happens with your reports & what area you are in.



I live in Greater Manchester so GMP.

I received an email from them saying that they will investigate but will get no update unless I am needed in court, which is a bit annoying.


----------



## Arjimlad (13 Sep 2021)

GeekDadZoid said:


> I live in Greater Manchester so GMP.
> 
> I received an email from them saying that they will investigate but will get no update unless I am needed in court, which is a bit annoying.


Yup, disheartening.


----------



## palinurus (14 Sep 2021)

Pretty much assumed it was never going to rain again so this morning was a shock.


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2021)

GeekDadZoid said:


> I live in Greater Manchester so GMP.
> 
> I received an email from them saying that they will investigate but will get no update unless I am needed in court, which is a bit annoying.



GMP, you've no chance. They are shocking. Myself and another forum member were badly injured by drivers, separate incidents, GMP weren't interested. One 'inspector' said to my wife (whilst I was in hospital in intensive care) - your insurance will sort it.

Absolutely useless they are.


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2021)

Was expecting rain, but it was dry at 6:30am. Got a little spits and spots on the way in. Took it steady Eddy on the canal, but arrived in exactly the same time as usual 58 minutes.

My pannier bag needs a repair - new nut and bolt in the top rail as one has popped off.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Sep 2021)

palinurus said:


> Pretty much assumed it was never going to rain again so this morning was a shock.



Yep, a pretty dark, dull, grey, wet commute. Though thankfully it's not cold.


----------



## Johnno260 (14 Sep 2021)

palinurus said:


> Still persisting with going around the back way through the 'quietway' but it's a mess, in the picture it might look like a fallen tree but actually someone has dragged a tree trunk across the lane, and a bunch of other stuff. It does add considerable interest to my commute.
> 
> Another report to the Highways Agency.
> 
> ...



This looks similar to my morning ride except it's fly tipping, I was dodging mattresses and broken up wardrobes, not even on the side of the road, they looked like someone just pushed them off the back of a flat bed truck.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Sep 2021)

fossyant said:


> GMP, you've no chance. They are shocking. Myself and another forum member were badly injured by drivers, separate incidents, GMP weren't interested. One 'inspector' said to my wife (whilst I was in hospital in intensive care) - your insurance will sort it.
> 
> Absolutely useless they are.



INteresting: here we have to involve the police otherwise it's a hit and run.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (14 Sep 2021)

fossyant said:


> GMP, you've no chance. They are shocking. Myself and another forum member were badly injured by drivers, separate incidents, GMP weren't interested. One 'inspector' said to my wife (whilst I was in hospital in intensive care) - your insurance will sort it.
> 
> Absolutely useless they are.



That's not good news and very frustrating for you. I'll probably not submit them anymore just upload them to YouTube.


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2021)

GeekDadZoid said:


> That's not good news and very frustrating for you. I'll probably not submit them anymore just upload them to YouTube.



You can keep trying. Might make 'em listen.


----------



## palinurus (15 Sep 2021)

So I have a hypothesis about the frequent obstructions in the Quietway. The barriers get moved, the bollard lifted- it's broken and just sits loosely in it's hole- and people drive down it. Likely some disgruntled local is dragging stuff into the road to try to stop this happening. One decent bollard would work.

Passed a van at the barriers this morning. The barriers at the upper end were scattered around. Kept the video in the event that I find a load of stuff dumped in the lane later.


----------



## rivers (15 Sep 2021)

One of my friends and I basically do the same commute to work, but in opposite directions. We always have a smile and a wave as we pass each other. This morning she yells out, "Do you have a minute? I'm having an issue that I can't figure out". I quickly pull over to see what's going on. Turns out, she's been using her new bike with a SRAM groupset, she had forgotten how to change gear on her Shimano groupset. In other news, it was a




beautiful morning.


----------



## simon the viking (15 Sep 2021)

Lovely commute tonight, I was on the MTB (as Road bike got a puncture about a week ago and is still flat in shed) So I swung off the road at a river path, ive done this before but normally get back on the road about a mile later.... Tonight a took a slight detour and carried on along the river path and ended up just half a mile from my house on the road... added bonus is the river path is a right of way across the edge of a golf course... so possibly annoyed a few golf by just catching a couple of greens


----------



## MrGrumpy (15 Sep 2021)

Trying to be positive about getting back into cycle commuting. I’ve been easily swayed but just driving in. However 2 days in the bounce now. Hoping to manage the rest of the week.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Sep 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> Trying to be positive about getting back into cycle commuting. I’ve been easily swayed but just driving in. However 2 days in the bounce now. Hoping to manage the rest of the week.


what's stopping you from a daily cycle commute? What's the distance?


----------



## MrGrumpy (15 Sep 2021)

Just out of the habit that’s all. Was 30 miles a day which I was managing. Just got lazy due to various reasons. However getting my head round it again .


----------



## ianrauk (15 Sep 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> Just out of the habit that’s all. Was 30 miles a day which I was managing. Just got lazy due to various reasons. However getting my head round it again .


good to hear you're back on it.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (17 Sep 2021)

Uneventful first commute for 18 months, pleasantly surprised to find locker contents still here. 

I can report what smart shoes look like after 18 months unattended in a changing room!


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (17 Sep 2021)

GeekDadZoid said:


> That's not good news and very frustrating for you. I'll probably not submit them anymore just upload them to YouTube.



GMP used to have a portal for submitting videos, but I can't find it anymore. It was done under operartion "considerate"
I submitted 23 videos and all but one were deemed to be bad (or good) enough for them to take some kind of action. I have no idea what action was taken, but someone else I know followed up on the stuff they submitted and i was about a 50/50 split between points/course or a letter reminding them of their driving standards.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (17 Sep 2021)

Pumpkin the robot said:


> GMP used to have a portal for submitting videos, but I can't find it anymore. It was done under operartion "considerate"
> I submitted 23 videos and all but one were deemed to be bad (or good) enough for them to take some kind of action. I have no idea what action was taken, but someone else I know followed up on the stuff they submitted and i was about a 50/50 split between points/course or a letter reminding them of their driving standards.



They still have the option to do this, it's via report a crime I think on the website.


----------



## Arjimlad (18 Sep 2021)

Who'd have thought there'd be room for a cyclist and a Transit van side by side at the give way arrow here? 

Not me, until the van driver turned up as I approached the mini roundabout 🤦☹️


----------



## sasquath (18 Sep 2021)

Arjimlad said:


> Who'd have thought there'd be room for a cyclist and a Transit van side by side at the give way arrow here?
> 
> Not me, until the van driver turned up as I approached the mini roundabout 🤦☹
> View attachment 609771


And that is why you should approach it bang in the middle. Carry on trough in the middle and move over after island on the other end.
As a rule when there is not enough room for safe overtake position yourself in a way that makes unsafe overtake impossible.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (19 Sep 2021)

I have not been commuting by push bike for a few years, for various reasons. I did the commute one day this week. I had forgotten how inconsiderate and stupid some motorists can be in rush hour traffic.
It seems you need a different mindset when commuting, defensive riding being the order of the day.


----------



## DCBassman (19 Sep 2021)

Pumpkin the robot said:


> defensive riding


...and driving, is _always_ the order of the day.


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Sep 2021)

sasquath said:


> And that is why you should approach it bang in the middle. Carry on trough in the middle and move over after island on the other end.
> As a rule when there is not enough room for safe overtake position yourself in a way that makes unsafe overtake impossible.


I'd just emerged from a painted cycle lane and was going to take primary when chuckles stuck his van next to me 🤦


----------



## palinurus (20 Sep 2021)

Highways agency have been and cut the branch that had been dragged across the quietway!

Next the replacement of the bollard- someone has already reported it but might report it again anyhow.


----------



## palinurus (20 Sep 2021)

Nice at the moment, cool, not chilly. If it's fine the sky is just a little pink when I leave.


----------



## sasquath (20 Sep 2021)

palinurus said:


> Highways agency have been and cut the branch that had been dragged across the quietway!
> 
> Next the replacement of the bollard- someone has already reported it but might report it again anyhow.


That bollard might be the workers access point. Or is there a proper gate/padlock removable bollard/post?

Drove in today, only to find major junction under 3 way temporary traffic lights. Added 35 minutes to 10 minute journey. Dreading commute back. It will be an 1hr queue, or massive detour and 45 minute crawl.


----------



## palinurus (20 Sep 2021)

sasquath said:


> That bollard might be the workers access point. Or is there a proper gate/padlock removable bollard/post?



There was a cast-iron bollard at the top but it's broken. Sometimes it sits loosely in the hole, sometimes it is removed and left on the verge. 

Needs a new bollard, a locking one would work well in the event that the road ever gets swept.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Sep 2021)

First commute to work today. First time riding through the city too. It was interesting. And I had a huge smug look in my face as I zoomed past all the traffic.

Nothing to report of note other than the feeling of freedom at not being stuck in a steel box.

There was one numpty in a white van who passed very close to me despite the other lane being completely empty.

And finally, apologies for the lack of photos.The journey took every second of the time window I had (childcare aka breakfast club opening and my being on time for work).


----------



## fossyant (21 Sep 2021)

Lovely ride in along the canal this morning - didn't push too hard as slightly sore from the weekend's 150 miles. Loads of Canada Geese out and there 'babies' are almost fully grown - still in big family groups though. Not so busy until I got near Manchester centre by the 'posh flats'. At least it's a warm down as after this point it's mainly negotiating shared paths until I get to the office.

I do not miss commuting by road on the bike. We had no trouble over the 150 miles we did at weekend, but rush hour on roads is a nightmare.


----------



## rivers (21 Sep 2021)

Lovely and cool commute in this morning. Sunny and loads of balloons in the sky, which always puts a smile on my face. A few idiot drivers as per usual, but you always get them.


----------



## sasquath (21 Sep 2021)

A bit chilly this morning, at least for a t-shirt. Felt ecstatic whizzing past 40 minute 1 mile long car queue. Fingers crossed for no rain until roadworks are finished. (Yeah yeah I'm a fair weather cycle commuter  )


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Sep 2021)

It was a wee bit warmer yesterday morning and I arrived with a bit of a sweat on, but I didn't mind much after rinsing my face in the wash basin as I was outside all day anyway.

On the way home, I think I hit every set of traffic lights on red all the way through the city.

I also remembered I have a rear-facing camera with built-in rear light so I've put it on charge and will try it out on today's ride. I've never used it much as the battery life isn't long enough for my leisure rides, but it'll be perfect for the commute as a single charge should last both the out and return journey without needing charging in between (commute is about 1h 15m, but today is my last day at this location before I'm somewhere else tomorrow and next week).


----------



## palinurus (22 Sep 2021)

So nice today. Just a little chilly. Of course it's getting to that time of year when I obsess over sunset and sunrise times- helplessly like an investment banker continually checking plummeting prices during a financial meltdown. I will be like this until March.

The light is so good though, that will help for quite some time.

And the quietway? a load of dead branches and crap have been cleared away, the carriageway swept, vegetation cut back, encroaching verges scraped up, a few overhanging trees sorted out- at least one small tree removed. No new bollard yet. Barriers still in place (someone always moves one aside for access)


----------



## palinurus (22 Sep 2021)

It is world car-free day (I just found out because the Beryl bike share scheme notified me I can get free minutes today)

Traffic was pretty heavy today. Didn't need to push the button to cross the dual-carriageway today- straight through the stationary traffic both sides.


----------



## palinurus (22 Sep 2021)

palinurus said:


> And the quietway? a load of dead branches and crap have been cleared away, the carriageway swept, vegetation cut back, encroaching verges scraped up, a few overhanging trees sorted out- at least one small tree removed.









Edges could have done with a better sweep but not bad, comparatively.


----------



## BurningLegs (22 Sep 2021)

Anyone got any experience of road cams for commuting? I’ve no intention of becoming a YouTube warrior (or looking like one) but had an incident on my commute today where a van driver drove deliberately at me while I was stationary alongside so considering it now. If I’d had footage today I’d have submitted it to the police!

Thinking of a combined light and camera with good audio recording. Is Cyliq still the leader?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Sep 2021)

As my job moves me around, I get lots of different commutes. My three days at one location has come to an end and I'm off somewhere new tomorrow. Still the same distance (20km) but tomorrow's route has 120m less elevation. With 270m it's still lumpy, but the 394m of elevation for the (20km) route of the last three days has left a mark...

A mouse ran across the cycle path today. Later a squirrel ran across the road. 

The traffic in the city was horrendous today. It didn't bother me one jot :smugface:


----------



## sasquath (22 Sep 2021)

BurningLegs said:


> Anyone got any experience of road cams for commuting? I’ve no intention of becoming a YouTube warrior (or looking like one) but had an incident on my commute today where a van driver drove deliberately at me while I was stationary alongside so considering it now. If I’d had footage today I’d have submitted it to the police!
> 
> Thinking of a combined light and camera with good audio recording. Is Cyliq still the leader?


Aldi has light/camera in cycliq fly12 style for £100, quality unknown.
On a cheap side I used sj4000 clone for years in my car, motorbike and now bicycle.
Not very aero, but does the job done, 1h battery is enought for my commute, for £40 hard to beat imho. 

Others recommend chilli cams, around 40-60 sale sale offer dependant, bullet form bars and helmet mountable.


----------



## palinurus (23 Sep 2021)

palinurus said:


> Traffic was pretty heavy today. Didn't need to push the button to cross the dual-carriageway today- straight through the stationary traffic both sides.



Including the return journey's observations I'd say that was the most traffic I've seen since before the original lockdown.

This morning it was congested around the work end of the commute- Redbourn road is closed for a while. I've been avoiding the industrial estate and nipping around the back most days so perhaps it's been like that a while (The local new sites have headlines about 'traffic chaos' and 'parents fear ... 10 week road closure')


----------



## palinurus (23 Sep 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Later a squirrel ran across the road.



They tend to do that. I'm glad I have plenty of spokes in my wheels.


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Sep 2021)

BurningLegs said:


> Anyone got any experience of road cams for commuting? I’ve no intention of becoming a YouTube warrior (or looking like one) but had an incident on my commute today where a van driver drove deliberately at me while I was stationary alongside so considering it now. If I’d had footage today I’d have submitted it to the police!
> 
> Thinking of a combined light and camera with good audio recording. Is Cyliq still the leader?


https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/searching-for-a-reasonably-priced-helmet-cam.279596/ and part 3 of an article I wrote is here https://bristolcycling.org.uk/cycling-with-video-cameras-a-cyclists-perspective-part-3-kit/ hope this helps


----------



## simongt (23 Sep 2021)

You know when summer's over when you're having to shoogle about avoiding conker shells on cycle paths - !


----------



## Jenkins (23 Sep 2021)

Nine consecutive days of commuting completed. Thanks to the late summer suunshine and warm evenings for the homeward leg, I extended the commute to an average 32 mile round trip each day!


----------



## sasquath (24 Sep 2021)

It's so boring, nearly demoralising after roadworks finished yesterday, so I did have a race with an ebike. Damn, those things are fast when hacked. Had him at 23-24 mph on flat-ish road, we had a chat at traffic light later. Chineese controller fitted with 35kph/22mph restriction on that one.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Sep 2021)

Yesterday's commute was interesting as I was working at a different location. Totally new area to me, never been anywhere near there before. Lots of climbing and I swear one descent was about 20% (or at least it felt like it) about 3 km from the end of the 21km route. Then the thought occurred that I was going to have to ride up that on the way home  At lunch I tried to edit the route on my phone to avoid the hill. The app wasn't having it and there were too many different roads I'd have to take without using my Wahoo GPS. So up the hill it was. After being on my feet all day after commuting there in the morning, I feel no shame in saying I walked half the hill 🚶‍♂️. I had no desire to kill myself on the hill then ride another 18km home which includes more (but less steep) hills.

When I'm riding for riding's sake, I have no issues tackling hills, I even enjoy it. But not on a work commute when I'm going to be on my feet all day.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (24 Sep 2021)

sasquath said:


> It's so boring, nearly demoralising after roadworks finished yesterday, so I did have a race with an ebike. Damn, those things are fast when hacked. Had him at 23-24 mph on flat-ish road, we had a chat at traffic light later. Chineese controller fitted with 35kph/22mph restriction on that one.



I sometimes meet a friend on my commute and we ride about 6 miles together to the office. He has an Electric Brompton and I now have a standard one, even with a legal ebike there are certainly places where they really come into their own.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Sep 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Yesterday's commute was interesting as I was working at a different location. Totally new area to me, never been anywhere near there before. Lots of climbing and I swear one descent was about 20% (or at least it felt like it) about 3 km from the end of the 21km route. Then the thought occurred that I was going to have to ride up that on the way home  At lunch I tried to edit the route on my phone to avoid the hill. The app wasn't having it and there were too many different roads I'd have to take without using my Wahoo GPS. So up the hill it was. After being on my feet all day after commuting there in the morning, I feel no shame in saying I walked half the hill 🚶‍♂️. I had no desire to kill myself on the hill then ride another 18km home which includes more (but less steep) hills.
> 
> When I'm riding for riding's sake, I have no issues tackling hills, I even enjoy it. But not on a work commute when I'm going to be on my feet all day.


I have just had a look at yesterday's commuting route - I'm at the same place for two days next week then another place a couple of miles up the road from there for a day and a half (so the same route with a bit tagged on the end). I've managed to plot a route that is 2km further, but cuts 110+m of climbing and takes the same amount of time as the original route. That'll do me.


----------



## sasquath (24 Sep 2021)

GeekDadZoid said:


> I sometimes meet a friend on my commute and we ride about 6 miles together to the office. He has an Electric Brompton and I now have a standard one, even with a legal ebike there are certainly places where they really come into their own.


There's no denying, even on dead flat road they may not be faster but rider will arrive (much) less sweaty. Throw hills into the mix and it's hard game beating them, at least at my fitness level.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Sep 2021)

A wet commute. I can’t remember the last one. At least I had the wind behind me


----------



## palinurus (27 Sep 2021)

Soggy. Heavy traffic (in the opposite direction). Another unauthorized roadblock on the quietway, another report...

The petrol station near work was closed.

Maybe, just maybe, the flooding issue on the Bedmond road has been fixed (really need heavier rain to be sure, but no lake today)


----------



## palinurus (27 Sep 2021)

Need to buy some waterproofing spray for my jacket.


----------



## palinurus (27 Sep 2021)

It's right nasty out there now- whoa!


----------



## biking_fox (27 Sep 2021)

Yeah soggy for me too. I've had a few weeks of either great sunny riding or away, bit of nasty shock to the system riding in today. 

The Manchester cycleway is making it's way towards me with a new section opened since I was last there. Segregated cycle lane with lumps guarding the traffic and 'behind-the-bus-stop' sections. It even has drains. Unfortunately they're already blocked! Some big puddles to either splosh through or swerve into the road to avoid.


----------



## Arjimlad (27 Sep 2021)

6am hearing the gales and rain battering the house, I got up and shut the bedroom window and thought I would end up driving to work. But the skies cleared and I had a sunny ride in, although on wet roads.

I caught up with a slower rider wearing Rapha & looking very slick! 

I would have expected her to be faster from the way she looked.

But her bike had front suspension & as I passed I noticed it was an e-bike. 

A sub-optimal pass from a T5 driver was not something I would bother to report, it wasn't all that close, but it drew my attention to the driver when I passed at the lights and the film of him using his mobile phone will be uploaded.


----------



## cyberknight (27 Sep 2021)

Just started raining as I got to work,it's been hammering it down most of the morning so I hope it blows over by home time


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Sep 2021)

On the way to work this morning:


----------



## fossyant (28 Sep 2021)

Light rain on the way in, canal surface seems to be holding well at the moment despite yesterday's rain. Nearly ended up in the water though, coming down the canal, and a guy with his hood up, pulls onto the towpath on his single speed without looking, straight into my path. 'Whooaaahh' I said. He apologised. 'No problem' I said. It was close as he went quite wide, and I had to brake and go round him without running out of towpath.

Slight issue is my works 'pass' is at our caravan ! I knew I couldn't get in the 'cage' but could still use the external lockers as I had a 'key' still. We're supposed to open the lockers with shared alike keys then use our own locks, then take our locks home, although over 70% now had people's own locks on, and I know very few are currently used. Found one with a shared padlock. Then couldn't get my FAGH to fit the hasp as it's too thick. Argh. 
Popped the FAGH on the bike, re-locked with the 'shared padlock'. Got changed and went out and locked it with a spare Abus Bordo I keep in the drawer. Phew. 

I don't think I have a 'd-lock' with a small enough diameter to fit.


----------



## Arjimlad (28 Sep 2021)

Set off a little earlier today and as I approached some blind S-bends a Juke driver decided to pass me - right into the path of a car coming round the bend! 

I don't know how they avoided a collision but the Juke driver managed not to swerve back into me, and I then realised my helmet camera was off. The rear camera probably isn't enough to report this reckless driving.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Sep 2021)

Rode to work in glorious sunshine. Wonderful.

Rode home in heavy rain. Drenched.


----------



## palinurus (29 Sep 2021)

I'm at work, waiting for my colleague- who gets the bus- to arrive. The buses have been screwed up this week due delays from the queues at petrol stations.

Very bad rain yesterday but I missed the worst of it on the way home. Cycled home via the big roundabout (Dome roundabout for anyone who knows Watford) where all the petrol stations are- I heard it was pretty congested and wanted to take a look but it was no worse than it usually is- I mean it was bad, just not unusually bad for the time of day. Perhaps it's more that the congestion is continuing outside of the usual hours.


----------



## rivers (29 Sep 2021)

Chilly commute in this morning, though dry. I was debating putting my bar mitts onto the bike this morning. I decided against it, but I really should have done. They'll go on tonight for the next 6 months or so. It was an arm and leg warmer day, but perhaps should have put a thermal baselayer on as well.


----------



## cyberknight (29 Sep 2021)

5 c today, caught me by surprise 😬


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Sep 2021)

It was chillier today. Yesterday morning I wore mitts, today full-fingered gloves.

As my commute changes depending where I am sent to work, it's never boring. The route to the school for these few days is 45% heavy traffic roads with 50/60mph limits and 45% cycleways where I hardly see a soul. The remaining 10% is the village roads where the school is. Last day tomorrow then somewhere new for Friday. 

I forgot to mention yesterday as being soaked to the skin took all my attention, but yesterday morning I was riding along a road and see a pinch point coming up so I move into primary to control the traffic (i.e. stop any dozy b*gger trying to over take me in the pinch point there is lots of oncoming traffic. When some driver overtakes me! He's about 6" off my right elbow and forces the car in the oncoming lane to swerve toward the kerb! The muppet then swerves back in front of me to avoid hitting the centre island and bollards. Good job I had my hands covering the brakes. The driver must have been a nat's whisker off hitting the centre island.

It made me raise an eyebrow. Then I carried on. 

I did mention it to my colleagues in the school staff room. One of the teachers in the room quickly ducked out... did it happen that they had to be elsewhere just as I was telling the story or were they the culprit... hmmm... I never saw them again.


----------



## fossyant (30 Sep 2021)

Damp one today. 2nd day in wotk this week and 2nd cycle commute. So far the 'muddy' end of the canal is holding up well, despite some monster puddles. My extended mudflap is doing the job. Quiet today though as it was raining. Only one other cyclist on the canal.


----------



## palinurus (30 Sep 2021)

Overcast, light rain, a bit chilly too. Heavy traffic- bus colleague 50 minutes late.


----------



## rivers (30 Sep 2021)

With rain forecast for the foreseeable, I chucked my bar mitts onto my drop bars last night. None of my waterproof gloves are still waterproof, but the neoprene bar mitts do the job. I ended up being 30 minutes late for work this morning. My rear tyre was flat, and neither of my other 2 bikes were ready to go (plus my TT bike isn't really appropriate for commuting). My winter bike is tubeless and the flat caused the tyre bead to unseat from the rim, and couldn't get it re-seated without the help of a compressor. So I had to go and search out my spare tubes for 32mm tyres. I eventually found one, and took the wheel outside so I didn't continue spraying sealant around the living room. About 20 minutes later, wheel back on the bike, I left work. But holy hell the headwind today. I was about 2.5mph slower than usual. Probably won't have a tailwind home either...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Oct 2021)

I have come to the conclusion that I need waterproof trousers.

Either that or swap the bike for a boat (or possibly a combo of both? There's got to be some dry sections of road somewhere...)

And this morning does not look much better either.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Oct 2021)

It's grape harvesting season, which means lots of thes big bins are appearing all over the place.







Oddly, they don't nest inside each other. I appreciate that may make the interior dirty, but they aren't going to be sterile after sidding in a field all night...


----------



## C R (1 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's grape harvesting season, which means lots of thes big bins are appearing all over the place.
> 
> View attachment 611632
> 
> ...


They don't need to be sterile, just clean, they are exposed to the same environment as the grapes in there after all.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Oct 2021)

C R said:


> They don't need to be sterile, just clean, they are exposed to the same environment as the grapes in there after all.



I wonder why they don't make them to nest then? They need whacking great big trailers to shift relatively few of the things, surely if the fitted inside each other they could transport them easier?


----------



## MrGrumpy (1 Oct 2021)

Damp ride in today however mojo coming back, 3 days commuting this week.


----------



## Arjimlad (1 Oct 2021)

Fast and dangerous close pass this evening. Reporting to the police. Nearly didn't get home safely.


----------



## Arjimlad (4 Oct 2021)

After Friday's double attacks (one on each way to work) I decided to have some music as I rode this morning. Strangely the Muse song "Uprising" came as I took primary on a pinch point, and the lyrics raised a wry smile.

They will not force us
They will stop degrading us
They will not control us
We will be victorious 

Oh, and this view helps enormously with motivation!


----------



## sasquath (4 Oct 2021)

Arjimlad said:


> After Friday's double attacks (one on each way to work) I decided to have some music as I rode this morning. Strangely the Muse song "Uprising" came as I took primary on a pinch point, and the lyrics raised a wry smile.
> 
> They will not force us
> They will stop degrading us
> ...


You make no sense to me.
You felt endangered on the road so you blocked out with music one of the senses that can save you from being mowed down by speeding moron behind the wheel...


----------



## ianrauk (4 Oct 2021)

Back on the commute after 10 days sunning myself in the Crete sunshine. Complete with a 6 magnitude earthquake. Scary stuff.
Anyway, Monday morning, rain to start, cleared up a little later. Was hit from behind at lights by not paying attention woman in a BMW. Only a tap so nothing serious. I asked if she was on her phone. Nope, she showed me her tissue/hanky she was blowing her nose with


----------



## Arjimlad (4 Oct 2021)

sasquath said:


> You make no sense to me.
> You felt endangered on the road so you blocked out with music one of the senses that can save you from being mowed down by speeding moron behind the wheel...



I didn't block my hearing. I used a speaker, not headphones. Traffic was louder than the speaker.


----------



## sasquath (4 Oct 2021)

Arjimlad said:


> I didn't block my hearing. I used a speaker, not headphones. Traffic was louder than the speaker.


Aaaah, makes more sense now


----------



## Jenkins (4 Oct 2021)

The clothes dryer that was in the locker room has been removed as a potential fire hazard. Let's hope is doesn't rain on the way in to work for a while as they have no idea what to replace it with. The only other option is to keep a change of cycle wear in the locker as, if anything gets wet on the way in, it won't dry out as there is no other heating or ventilation in the locker room and I'm in a big open plan office so can't drape stuff over radiators.


----------



## rivers (4 Oct 2021)

Jenkins said:


> The clothes dryer that was in the locker room has been removed as a potential fire hazard. Let's hope is doesn't rain on the way in to work for a while as they have no idea what to replace it with. The only other option is to keep a change of cycle wear in the locker as, if anything gets wet on the way in, it won't dry out as there is no other heating or ventilation in the locker room and I'm in a big open plan office so can't drape stuff over radiators.


Is there power in the locker room? If so, could you ask management for a small electric heater and a clothes rail to replace the dryer for the time being? It would be a fairly inexpensive solution. On rainy days, it's what I set up in my building's changing room and it works well.


----------



## Jenkins (4 Oct 2021)

rivers said:


> Is there power in the locker room? If so, could you ask management for a small electric heater and a clothes rail to replace the dryer for the time being? It would be a fairly inexpensive solution. On rainy days, it's what I set up in my building's changing room and it works well.


The use of electric heaters is the problem! Apparently the fire inspector has deemed them to be a complete no go area and even removed all the small fan heaters people had under their desks ready for the winter when the main office heating usually goes on the fritz. All that's left are a couple of the plug-in oil filled radiators that are of little to no use.


----------



## rivers (4 Oct 2021)

Jenkins said:


> The use of electric heaters is the problem! Apparently the fire inspector has deemed them to be a complete no go area and even removed all the small fan heaters people had under their desks ready for the winter when the main office heating usually goes on the fritz. All that's left are a couple of the plug-in oil filled radiators that are of little to no use.


That's no good then. Good luck!


----------



## sasquath (4 Oct 2021)

Oil filled radiator will dry clothes nicely, especially when coupled with dehumidifier in small locked room.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Oct 2021)

sasquath said:


> Oil filled radiator will dry clothes nicely, especially when coupled with dehumidifier in small locked room.


Its what I have to make do with


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Oct 2021)

Proper drenching tonight on the way home, full on cloud burst sort of drenching, and I still preferred it to being in a car


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Oct 2021)

Puncture, not more tubes from the morning's puncture, 2 mile walk, rescue from my wife in the car. Hanging my head in shame.


----------



## Jenkins (4 Oct 2021)

sasquath said:


> Oil filled radiator will dry clothes nicely, especially when coupled with dehumidifier in small locked room.


The small room is exactly the opposite of what we now have - a very large locker room for the whole building created by knocking the walls down between an office, the post room, a large storage area and one of the multiple previous smaller locker rooms during the recent building renovation fiasco. And all this without changing the ventilation or heating so it's permanently cold in there.

Never mind, a spare pair of trousers, jersey, gloves and armwarmers will be taken in tomorrow to be left in the locker, just in case.


----------



## fossyant (4 Oct 2021)

My clothes drying facilities aren't so good now. We used to have a drying cabinet but thats been a no go since covid, and I just hang my stuff off hangers in a store room. No nearby power to run a fan unfortunately, although, I do have two USB fans I could run off a powerbank. Hmm


----------



## sasquath (5 Oct 2021)

fossyant said:


> My clothes drying facilities aren't so good now. We used to have a drying cabinet but thats been a no go since covid, and I just hang my stuff off hangers in a store room. No nearby power to run a fan unfortunately, although, I do have two USB fans I could run off a powerbank. Hmm


You can make dryin cupboard covid safe by adding an ioniser to any fan running in it.

Like this one:
https://www.orionair.co.uk/ioniser.htm


----------



## palinurus (5 Oct 2021)

Conker skog season.


----------



## fossyant (5 Oct 2021)

Another flat - picked one up Thursday morning, and again today. Another thorn. Canal bushes have been trimmed in places, so pretty unavoidable. They are lightweight cheaper tyres that fit under my mudgards (26 x 2.0) so time to fine others, or put the snow studs on early


----------



## Alex321 (5 Oct 2021)

fossyant said:


> Another flat - picked one up Thursday morning, and again today. Another thorn. Canal bushes have been trimmed in places, so pretty unavoidable. They are lightweight cheaper tyres that fit under my mudgards (26 x 2.0) so time to fine others, or put the snow studs on early


There's been a lot of hedge trimming round here recently as well. My last puncture before I fitted tubeless was caused by that.

Back to regular (twice a week) commuting from tomorrow, so wanted more puncture resistance.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Oct 2021)

I've been so lucky on the three commutes so far this week. Each times it's peed down before I left home/work but each time it's stopped raining for the commute. Lucky me. Not expecting it to last though.


----------



## rivers (5 Oct 2021)

Tough slog to work today. Legs just had nothing in them. Not quite sure why I struggled so much today. The headwind on the way home should be fun


----------



## Jenkins (5 Oct 2021)

Absolutely chucked it down this morning and flooded roads - haven't ridden in conditions that bad for a long time and only did half the normal mileage. Thankfully the waterproofs kept things mostly dry and half an hour after I got in, the sun came out.


----------



## fossyant (7 Oct 2021)

palinurus said:


> Conker skog season.



It's Nox canister avoiding season near work (students are back).


----------



## fossyant (7 Oct 2021)

Canal puddles had dried for this morning's commute. No overshoes needed for the way home !


----------



## ManiaMuse (7 Oct 2021)

Rear mudguard spontaneously snapped going at 20mph. Mudguard ended up getting dragged underneath the back wheel and Jammed against the frame locking the back wheel which was now on top of part of the mudguard. Completely bent back and twisted the mudguard stays inside out.

Couldn't stop for about 30 metres as I had barely any control and pulling the front brake was just trying to make me go over the bars. Somehow managed to stay upright by pure luck.


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Oct 2021)

ManiaMuse said:


> Rear mudguard spontaneously snapped going at 20mph. Mudguard ended up getting dragged underneath the back wheel and Jammed against the frame locking the back wheel which was now on top of part of the mudguard. Completely bent back and twisted the mudguard stays inside out.
> 
> Couldn't stop for about 30 metres as I had barely any control and pulling the front brake was just trying to make me go over the bars. Somehow managed to stay upright by pure luck.


Nasty, mine did this and borked the derailleur hanger, cage, chain etc


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Oct 2021)

I had to commute by car today otherwise it would have been a 5-hour round trip by bike!


----------



## Spartak (7 Oct 2021)

From last week.... 😉
On the Avonmouth M5 bridge cycle path.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Oct 2021)

Typical: tailwinds on the way to work and headwinds on the ride back from work for three days straight. Today I have to catch the train after work and had a vicious headwind all the way in...


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Oct 2021)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 612504
> 
> 
> From last week.... 😉
> On the Avonmouth M5 bridge cycle path.


Great shot !


----------



## GeekDadZoid (10 Oct 2021)

Hitting our new Manchester office 3 days a week now, which hopefully will help the waistline if I can keep lunch time excursions to the minimum. 

We are up near the Arndale now so have been trying to work out the best route from Oxford Road Cyclepath.

A few of my colleagues drive very similar routes to me in and they are on average taking the same amount of time as me to get in, plus having to pay £6 parking. 

Also found a fab coffee shop very close to the new office which is a great treat.


----------



## sasquath (10 Oct 2021)

GeekDadZoid said:


> Also found a fab coffee shop very close to the new office which is a great treat.


Bad for a waistline too


----------



## GeekDadZoid (10 Oct 2021)

sasquath said:


> Bad for a waistline too



If it was cheaper then it probably would be, however its a weekly treat at most I expect.


----------



## Alex321 (10 Oct 2021)

GeekDadZoid said:


> Hitting our new Manchester office 3 days a week now, which hopefully will help the waistline if I can keep lunch time excursions to the minimum.



We started going in 2 days a week from last week. We still have to book desks for each time we go in, because only abit more than half of them are in use.

I went in Wednesday and Friday, and have booked the same for the next few weeks. Takes me round about an hour each way elapsed time.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (10 Oct 2021)

Alex321 said:


> We started going in 2 days a week from last week. We still have to book desks for each time we go in, because only abit more than half of them are in use.
> 
> I went in Wednesday and Friday, and have booked the same for the next few weeks. Takes me round about an hour each way elapsed time.



We are the same with booking desks, we have actually moved to smaller offices dues to the mixed working. Takes me roughly an hour door to door going at a nice easy pace, which I think is ideal, I also avoid the most direct route, so I actually ride 9 miles but the shortest route is about 6. When I used to get the train it would take between 45 mins and an hour, so pretty much on par.


----------



## Alex321 (10 Oct 2021)

GeekDadZoid said:


> We are the same with booking desks, we have actually moved to smaller offices dues to the mixed working. Takes me roughly an hour door to door going at a nice easy pace, which I think is ideal, I also avoid the most direct route, so I actually ride 9 miles but the shortest route is about 6. When I used to get the train it would take between 45 mins and an hour, so pretty much on par.


Ours are considering moving to a smaller office when the current lease runs out in May.

It is just over 15 miles for me - 15.8 on the way in, 15.2 on the way home (longer way in to avoid a steep hill at the start). That is using back roads until fairly close to the centre of Cardiff. Train really isn't practical for me, and driving would vary considerably depending on traffic. I think I'd usually beat the worst of it on the way in, and do the journey in about half an hour, but going home would most likely usually be more like 50 minutes.,


----------



## palinurus (11 Oct 2021)

Getting involved in the quietway shenanigans myself now- went past a van stuck at the barrier at the bottom of the lane today so when I got to the top I replaced the barrier and the bollard (despite my gammy arm).


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Oct 2021)

Six degrees this morning, cold enough for a warm jersey/jacket over a vest, and a thin reflective gilet on top. Not sure what I can shed & carry home this evening though when it'll be 9 degrees warmer ! 

Winter gloves for the first time this season too. A lovely sunny ride chasing a fine cock pheasant along a lane until he broke into flight back to his wood.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Oct 2021)

We had ground frost today, air was still, and a lovely sunrise. 

Days don't start much better than that.


----------



## rivers (11 Oct 2021)

Arjimlad said:


> Six degrees this morning, cold enough for a warm jersey/jacket over a vest, and a thin reflective gilet on top. Not sure what I can shed & carry home this evening though when it'll be 9 degrees warmer !
> 
> Winter gloves for the first time this season too. A lovely sunny ride chasing a fine cock pheasant along a lane until he broke into flight back to his wood.



I chucked my long sleeve gabba over my short sleeve jersey, and popped my leg warmers on. If needed, I'll pack the gabba into my saddlebag for the ride home. I'm glad I put my handlebar mitts onto the winter bike when it was raining last week. At least my hands were toasty this morning. My wahoo was reading 1-2 on my way in this morning. And it felt it.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (11 Oct 2021)

Certainly was cooler this morning. I was glad I put my buff on as my first 2km is down hill so no chance to warm up. 

Went with just my thin softshell jacket and a short sleeve jersey, plus gloves. 

On a plus point my order from Freewheel with more of their bargain Hump gear arrived today, so got a couple more pairs of shorts which have become my commute / office favourites.


----------



## Howard_Moon (13 Oct 2021)

No fog on the Tyne this morning


----------



## palinurus (13 Oct 2021)

Had a 'beeper' yesterday evening. Twice in one section of road- residential area, shops- hardly holding him* up. Mildly close overtake followed. Overtook the same car a minute later in a small queue at a junction. I don't mind, but for consistency I would prefer he had beeped the cars in front until they cleared the junction.

*assumption, but likely.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (13 Oct 2021)

When we where deciding on a new office I successfully petitioned for secure bike storage, however having the Brompton I have not needed to use it yet, so I thought I better use it today so came in on the road bike. 

Door to door I was 10 mins faster and not really any more sweaty.

Carradice Saddle Bag was perfect for my laptop and change of clothes.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (13 Oct 2021)

Had to rush home this afternoon which I timed very badly and lost about 5 minutes wading through the students off to lectures, it was walking place.

Still shaved 5 mins off my normal time.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Oct 2021)

palinurus said:


> for consistency I would prefer he had beeped the cars in front until they cleared the junction.



I've noticed this inconsistency too.


----------



## Alex321 (15 Oct 2021)

Mostly nice ride in this morning. Virtually no wind, and not too cold for 7-8am in October.

Just one iffy moment, when I almost took out a pair of pedestrians (woman and her daughter). I was in the marked and bollarded cycle lane, they were crossing the road, and just carried on across the cycle lane part without the slightest attempt to check for any oncoming bikes. Just totally oblivious until I shouted "Watch out!".


----------



## gzoom (15 Oct 2021)

Just enjoying my commute home today, suddenly I feel a 'tag' than pain around my chest.....Humm, weird, I rub the area for a bit than make it home. 

This joyful fella than falls out as I take off my shirt to see whats going on, amazing the amount of pain a tiny sting can do. Just had to take some Ibuprofen just now. Adventurous stuff this pedal bike commuting!!


----------



## palinurus (15 Oct 2021)

What an excellent day- the quietway barriers have been removed and new bollards installed!




Also, I've no idea what this is but I like it.


----------



## fossyant (15 Oct 2021)

Didn't commute on the bike on Tuesday as had a dodgy knee. Didn't feel like it today, but the reminder of an hour in traffic changed that.

Picked up another thorn on the way in due to more trimming on the canal. Fixed it after work, but tyre went down again a few miles later. Thats two tubes patched. Winter tyres will be on soon, so I'll risk it. Averaging a thorn every other ride


----------



## C R (15 Oct 2021)

palinurus said:


> What an excellent day- the quietway barriers have been removed and new bollards installed!
> View attachment 613758
> 
> Also, I've no idea what this is but I like it.
> View attachment 613759


Was it a velomobile?


----------



## Juan Kog (15 Oct 2021)

palinurus said:


> What an excellent day- the quietway barriers have been removed and new bollards installed!
> View attachment 613758


New bollards ! It will be interesting to see how long these last. They may still be there on Monday morning.


----------



## palinurus (16 Oct 2021)

C R said:


> Was it a velomobile?



It had a noisy engine- sounded like a light aircraft!


----------



## palinurus (16 Oct 2021)

C R said:


> Was it a velomobile?



I think it is a sort of enclosed motorcycle. It has a chain drive to the rear wheel. I would guess it is a custom build (I can't find any others that look like it by searching and the aircraft-type appearance suggests a custom build). I did find some photographs of it taken in the local area- suggesting a one-off.

From Flickr

Alamy (stock photo site)

Alamy- shows chain drive


----------



## C R (16 Oct 2021)

palinurus said:


> I think it is a sort of enclosed motorcycle. It has a chain drive to the rear wheel. I would guess it is a custom build (I can't find any others that look like it by searching). I did find some photographs of it taken in the local area- suggesting a one-off.
> 
> From Flickr
> 
> ...


But wouldn't a custom build require a Q plate? Nice build.


----------



## palinurus (16 Oct 2021)

C R said:


> But wouldn't a custom build require a Q plate? Nice build.



I don't know! it might do- good point.


----------



## sasquath (16 Oct 2021)

C R said:


> But wouldn't a custom build require a Q plate? Nice build.


I've seen many garage/shed built trikes on normal plates. Don't ask me how and why but they were all heavily modded motorbikes or reliant robins.


----------



## palinurus (16 Oct 2021)

C R said:


> But wouldn't a custom build require a Q plate? Nice build.



Of course- we have a plate so ...





'MBS' doesn't throw up anything that seems to be a manufacturer.


----------



## sasquath (16 Oct 2021)

palinurus said:


> Of course- we have a plate so ...
> 
> View attachment 613859
> 
> 'MBS' doesn't throw up anything that seems to be a manufacturer.


MOT history check says it's petrol, not diesel.


----------



## palinurus (16 Oct 2021)

sasquath said:


> MOT history check says it's petrol, not diesel.



That would make more sense. Not many diesel motorcycles out there, and a self-builder almost certainly wouldn't do this!


----------



## sasquath (16 Oct 2021)

palinurus said:


> That would make more sense. Not many diesel motorcycles out there, and a self-builder almost certainly wouldn't do this!


875cc is common triumph engine size.
Only 875 diesel I could find is shaft drive Polaris ranger atv.


----------



## palinurus (18 Oct 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> New bollards ! It will be interesting to see how long these last. They may still be there on Monday morning.



Still there earlier!


----------



## palinurus (18 Oct 2021)

Was lovely earlier.







But red sky in the morning and all that...


----------



## ianrauk (18 Oct 2021)

palinurus said:


> Was lovely earlier.
> 
> View attachment 614147
> 
> ...




Twas real deep red skies this morning


----------



## palinurus (18 Oct 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Twas real deep red skies this morning



It was really nice. When I left it was quite dark and there was a deep crimson glow close to the horizon, and it gradually changed to a sort of salmon pink wash when I arrived. About mid-way it was at it's best.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Oct 2021)

Yesterday there were traffic jams in Kenizngen, a town I have to commute through. This despite the bypass and Autobahn running past the town.

Drivers reacted the way they always do and went along the supposedly traffic free route through the fields, which is very narrow, full of pedestrians, and has several blind bends. I still can't understand the sense of entitlement that allows people to drive along a road that is clearly signed as traffic free, endangering other people in the process, just to avoid five minutes in a traffic jam.

However, I could see them all pouring out of the side roads and I've learned that in this situation it's a lot safer to ride down the main road because the traffic snarls itself up so much that it's travelling at my natural speed anyway.

At the other end of the town I went back onto the cycle way and happily passed all the stationary cars as I continued on my merry way...


----------



## Punkawallah (19 Oct 2021)

Schadenfreude?


----------



## ianrauk (19 Oct 2021)

Blimey... near sweated one out on this mornings commute. Was a light drizzle in the air but luckily the heavy showers came through before I left for work. Hopefully I can time it just right to dodge any showers which are predicted for this afternoon.


----------



## fossyant (19 Oct 2021)

That was a wet one. Steady rain at the start, but pitch black along the canal - visibility wasn't great. Rain worsened to torrential as I neared the city. The bike looks quite clean considering. Shoes and clothing soaked. No drying facilities any more, so clothes hung on shelves, with two usb fans running off a power bank to try and dry them. My shoes are on an electric radiator in the store room.

Must find out what happened to the drying cabinet we used to have.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Oct 2021)

Nearly 16°C when I left for work this morning - at 6am! Even the slight drizzle was warm.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Oct 2021)

Oh yes, and another thing about this mornings commute. First time this part of the year for lights.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Oct 2021)

I didn’t fancy a 65-minute ride in torrential rain this morning so opted to take the car. And had a 65-minute drive instead. The SatNav did it’s best to avoid the traffic, but I never expected miracles. One thing the SatNav did do was take me to the wrong end of the very long road I needed to get to, but hey ho, that’s why I normally ride and plot the route myself. Hope we have better weather tomorrow, today I didn’t fancy getting soaked yet to the skin then spending all day outside in it before riding home during the forecast rain later.


----------



## Howard_Moon (19 Oct 2021)

Missed the rain by 5 mins this morning just getting into the Passive Aggressive Freak Show before the clouds unleashed. Tyne high on the way back.


----------



## skudupnorth (19 Oct 2021)

Moist and more moist but still better than being stuck in gridlock


----------



## palinurus (20 Oct 2021)

This morning: Half overcast and sweaty, half wet and sweaty.

Reported a pothole (direct to Herts Highways) on Monday evening and when I rode home yesterday they'd already fixed it. The've apparently fixed a huge buddlia bush blocking a cycleway also but I haven't been that way to inspect the works. Also this morning there wasn't a huge puddle on the Bedmond road so I wonder if they've also dug out the drains?


----------



## ianrauk (20 Oct 2021)

It pissed down with rain all night. I woke up at 5.30 to the rain. Luckily by the time I left for work at 7.30 it was just a very light drizzle and a few minutes on it had stopped completely. Off with the softshell as once again it was a very warm ride in.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Oct 2021)

Very strange experience on the way in today. I pulled onto the river path which is almost dead straight for a kilometre at this point. Suddenly I saw a light appear in the distance: there's only two ways onto the path and it wasn't near either, so it was switched on as the owner saw my light.

Fair enough: someone wants to ride by night vision I'm not complaining. I was having trouble judging the distance though because the light was shining directly at me, and suddenly I saw it reflected in a puddle and realised it was on "my" side of the 2m wide path and only a few metres away, so I braked hard and swerved left. 

It was a pedestrian; they'd been walking on the left side of the path. It's a shared use path but convention here is that people and bikes stay to the right to avoid exactly this sort of situation. On top of that they'd been shining their torch at my face as I approached, rather than down where they were about to walk. Now they were clucking their way into the distance about "cycling too fast; slow down...".

As I rode on I looked back and they'd switched their torch off again...


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Oct 2021)

In other news, it was misty earlier this week, and the villages looked even more like a postcard than usual.


----------



## Alex321 (20 Oct 2021)

It had been raining fairly heavily most of the night here, and was still raining when I got up.

But it was dying down by the time I got on the bike, and all the water on the way in was what was coming up from the road (quite a lot of it!). My feet were soaked, but the rest of me wasn't too bad.

Actually not a bad ride in at all, though I hadn't been looking forward to it when I got up and looked out at the weather.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Oct 2021)

Definitely got away with it this morning - the heavy rain & strong winds that were forecast to hit at commute time never materialised and it was merely damp and breezy. Warm enough at 6am for just a long sleeved summer weight jersey. There was even bright sunshine for the ride home, but that's when the wind did pick up.


----------



## Alex321 (20 Oct 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Definitely got away with it this morning - the heavy rain & strong winds that were forecast to hit at commute time never materialised and it was merely damp and breezy. Warm enough at 6am for just a long sleeved summer weight jersey. There was even bright sunshine for the ride home, but that's when the wind did pick up.



Even the wind had dropped a fair amount by the time I rode home this afternoon, though what there was, was against me. And just a few spots of rain in the last mile or so, with the roads dry all the way home.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Oct 2021)

Showers on the way to and from work. This afternoon saw a beautiful, fully defined rainbow over Sheffield. No picture though as I was in the middle of my usual Wednesday rush home to start my second (unpaid) job as Dad's Taxi.

If the showers hadn't got me, I'd have still been wet due to the burst water main on the way home.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Oct 2021)

Alex321 said:


> Even the wind had dropped a fair amount by the time I rode home this afternoon, though what there was, was against me. And just a few spots of rain in the last mile or so, with the roads dry all the way home.



No rain here, but blowing a serious hooley against me on the way back tonight: normally I can comfortably be in the highest middle gear 99% of the route back, but today I was down one or two gears all the way, and occasionally three. I barely reached top gear on a downhill section.

Wide flat plains have disadvantages...


----------



## fossyant (21 Oct 2021)

Clear skys, but damp this morning - I'm sure it was raining at 5am when the cats got me up.

I think the winter tyres can go on this weekend - thorns are decimating my current tyres along the canal.


----------



## rivers (21 Oct 2021)

First commute in nearly 2 weeks thanks to covid. Felt slightly harder than usual, but not too bad. Lovely, crisp morning


----------



## Arjimlad (21 Oct 2021)

Rode to the office for the first time in ten days this morning. Lovely sunshine but as @rivers says lawks it felt hard, must have been the colder air!


----------



## Jenkins (21 Oct 2021)

Somewhat chillier this morning - first time this end of the year for thin thermal gloves under the mitts and three layers up top instead of the single layer yesterday & Tuesday.


----------



## palinurus (27 Oct 2021)

Overtaken by an Invacar today- haven't seen one of those for some time.


----------



## Alex321 (27 Oct 2021)

Nothing much to report really today. Pretty uneventful rides in and home. Raining a bit for the first few miles on the way in, then dried up. 

Needed the front light on full mode pretty well until I hit Cardiff this morning. Next week I suspect it will need t be on most of the way home, but I should have a week or two without needing more than flashing mode in the morning.

As per usual, took a slightly longer way in to avoid the steep hill up Sandy Lane at the start, so 15.71 miles in, 15.06 home.


----------



## biking_fox (28 Oct 2021)

Forecast this morning (in manchester) was for heavy rain from lunchtime through to tomorrow. It's now 16:30 and not started raining (forecast is for current rain). Should I try to nip home early and beat it or will I get soaked whatever?

Lights here are variably necessary between 5-6pm depending on cloud cover. Not required for an 8:15am ride in. Clocks go back this weekend, so will require lights every night, but may escape them on morning riders all year.


----------



## fossyant (28 Oct 2021)

biking_fox said:


> Forecast this morning (in manchester) was for heavy rain from lunchtime through to tomorrow. It's now 16:30 and not started raining (forecast is for current rain). Should I try to nip home early and beat it or will I get soaked whatever?
> 
> Lights here are variably necessary between 5-6pm depending on cloud cover. Not required for an 8:15am ride in. Clocks go back this weekend, so will require lights every night, but may escape them on morning riders all year.



Rained a bit after 5 on my way home. Didn't need waterproofs. The cobbles bit back though. Ive got a tight 270 cobbled climb on the canal near home. Its tight in the dry, but with added clippings and wet cobbles, the front wheel went on the climb, dumping me on the cobbles. Good job the laptop is in a padded shock case. New tyres are resistant to thorns, but not great on wet cobbles.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Oct 2021)

Much excitement: the cycleway alongside the closed section of between our village and the next has been resurfaced: we have 2.5km of smooth flat goodness.

And still güügle tries to send me along a 3.5km triangle with two unnecessary hills...


----------



## fossyant (28 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Much excitement: the cycleway alongside the closed section of between our village and the next has been resurfaced: we have 2.5km of smooth flat goodness.
> 
> And still güügle tries to send me along a 3.5km triangle with two unnecessary hills...



You need to go play Pool on it, if it's that good.


----------



## Alex321 (28 Oct 2021)

biking_fox said:


> Forecast this morning (in manchester) was for heavy rain from lunchtime through to tomorrow. It's now 16:30 and not started raining (forecast is for current rain). Should I try to nip home early and beat it or will I get soaked whatever?
> 
> Lights here are variably necessary between 5-6pm depending on cloud cover. Not required for an 8:15am ride in. Clocks go back this weekend, so will require lights every night, but may escape them on morning riders all year.


I leave the house at about 7:00 for the ride in, so have been needing full lights for the early part of the ride for a while now, switching to flashing later on.

Coming home, I leave the office just after 4:30, getting home between 5:30 and 5:45, so will definitely be needing full seeing mode lights for a lot of that after the clocks go back.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Oct 2021)

First rainy commute for over 3 weeks. Not torrential but we nevertheless.
Brightening up now and hopefully a dry commute home.

Rainy commute # 28 for the year


----------



## Alex321 (29 Oct 2021)

Mixed weather for me on the way in. AT least the rain had stopped long enough overnight that roads weren't actually flooded, which I was worried about when I went to bed.

First 8 miles or so, no rain, fairly windy. It started raining at about St Brides Super-Ely, eased off just after St Fagans, then started again as I turned onto the Taff embankments, and absolutely pissed down from there to the office. Really glad we not only have a shower, but also a tumble drier in eth office, so at least I won't be putting wet kit on when I start the journey home.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Oct 2021)

Alex321 said:


> Mixed weather for me on the way in. AT least the rain had stopped long enough overnight that roads weren't actually flooded, which I was worried about when I went to bed.
> 
> First 8 miles or so, no rain, fairly windy. It started raining at about St Brides Super-Ely, eased off just after St Fagans,



Blimey. Some of my family live in Taffs Well, near the footy ground. not to far from your commute.


----------



## Alex321 (29 Oct 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Blimey. Some of my family live in Taffs Well, near the footy ground. not to far from your commute.


I used to go that way when I commuted previously, 25 years or so ago, when I lived in Pontypridd and worked in Cardiff.

But now I live in the Vale of Glamorgan (Ystradowen), and work in Cardiff Bay - we are now back in the office two days a week, which I choose to be Wednesday and Friday. I'd have more hills (and would be further) if I went round by Taffs Well from where I am now.

This is my route in at the moment




https://www.strava.com/activities/6182129076


----------



## fossyant (2 Nov 2021)

Torrential rain last 4 miles. Absolutely soaked. Ah well.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Nov 2021)

fossyant said:


> Torrential rain last 4 miles. Absolutely soaked. Ah well.


Raining oop Norf...whoda thunk it 
Better not mention the sunny blue skies we had today


----------



## fossyant (2 Nov 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Raining oop Norf...whoda thunk it
> Better not mention the sunny blue skies we had today



Yeh yeh.. was nice until home time.


----------



## rivers (2 Nov 2021)

I was going to start testing bits for an off-road commute today. Turned off onto a bridleway to be met by a lake. I think I'll let it dry out a bit first.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Nov 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Raining oop Norf...whoda thunk it
> Better not mention the sunny blue skies we had today


And the light winds - it really was quite pleasant down here.

From tonights commute home, it looks like the gritters have been out for the first time of this half of the year - just a light dusting on the main roads.


----------



## cyberknight (3 Nov 2021)

first sub zero commute coming home after lates 
garmin was registering -0.7 and it was certainly chilly , the car windscreens were frosting over .


----------



## rivers (3 Nov 2021)

Wahoo was reading between -1 and 0 the entire way into work. Definitely chilly out there this morning.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Nov 2021)

rivers said:


> Wahoo was reading between -1 and 0 the entire way into work. Definitely chilly out there this morning.




Yup, a frost and fog this morning. But all burned off by the time I got to work.
Chilly willy time.


----------



## fossyant (3 Nov 2021)

Keeping an eye on temperatures. On will go the snow studs first time of frost - frosty/icy canal cobbles are lethal.


----------



## Howard_Moon (3 Nov 2021)

Bright but chilly along the River Tyne this morning. Don't think I bumped into anyone who wasn't in a car till the last mile...perfect


----------



## rivers (3 Nov 2021)

I had a bit of fun on the way home last night- nothing dangerous just a little annoying/funny. I overtook another cyclist near Keynsham High Street, and carried on towards the A4/Bristol. It's a little down hill bit, before hitting a roundabout, followed by a flat section of road, another mini roundabout, and then you start heading uphill towards the fire station. I'm about halfway up the hill, and can see the flashing light of another cyclist behind me. He overtakes, and I notice it's the cyclist I overtook by the high street. Not a big deal, I don't really care if I'm overtaken. I'm on my way home, and I still have a training session that I need to do once I'm home. Except he slows down... So I overtake him again, and continue on my way. As I rejoin the main carriageway on the A4, I can now see he his several hundred metres behind.

View: https://youtu.be/sklaBTY2x4g


----------



## ianrauk (3 Nov 2021)

You can tell by the head bobbing and weaving that he's having to put an effort in


----------



## Tom B (4 Nov 2021)

My route to work consists of a right turn off one main road to another (in a tight turn lane) then a few hundred metres later a left turn then very quickly a right turn. Just turning into the side road today about to make the right turn into the work carpark when got a big blast on a horn. Looked around thinking it'd be a comedy colleague following me in but no. It was some random woman who took exception to me holding the right hand side of the lane (to turn right)

Not content with blowing her horn she decided to turn around by mounting the pavement to continue arguing. Well I say arguing... Ranting.

The first right turn turns into a dual carriageway I tend to hold the primary position in lane 1 as there are always parked cars in lane 1 and relinquish it quickly if there are no parked cars. Today we had parked cars so I'd taken the primary position, prior to turning left off the main road the road surface is badly deteriorated rutted alligatored and sunken (thanks Transco) so I tend to hold the lane 1 primary to the lights at this junction, turn left into the side road and hold the right side of the left side of the road for my right turn.

I signalled but admittedly I hadn't held my signal turning right at the first turn partly because I was digging in hard to accelerate and because the surface at the turn is very loose and gravelly.

At the left turn I again didn't signal as the road surface is so rough both approaching the junction and on the actual turn. I also thought it prudent to brake leaning on the rear brake as the front would possibly get away from me on the loose surface. As she blew up I was about to signal as I use my right arm out with my pass in hand to trigger the gate to open.

There was no arguing with the woman no idea what her issue was that caused her to take time out of her day to be so angry and rude. But she was upset when I suggested she got out of her tin box and came to discuss it like and adult. I was about to invite her in and we could borrow another bike so she could see it from my POV.

She can be rude to me but I can't be rude to her...

Ohumm

If you see this Little Miss Angry The offer stands - PS Just chill out life will be far more pleasurable.


----------



## Hover Fly (4 Nov 2021)

Bright but chilly morning , had to go t a different place took the scenic route, which goes over Gummers How road (Fell Foot Brow on maps) a hill so horrific even the Fred Whitton doesn’t go over it, As I approached the brow, a cargo trike approached from the other direction, its rider on the phone so he was approaching a terrible long steep descent, with a deep ditch, steering and braking with one hand. “This isn’t going to go well” I thought and stopped to watch. Didn’t have to watch long. About 20metres into his descent he started to weave about, then he went into the ditch. Eventually He climbed out, _still talking into his phone_, last thing I heard him say was “Oh, I just fell off my trike, it was nothing”.
https://www.google.com/maps/@54.2847912,-2.9376813,3001m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## cyberknight (5 Nov 2021)

fossyant said:


> Keeping an eye on temperatures. On will go the snow studs first time of frost - frosty/icy canal cobbles are lethal.


-3 this morning


----------



## Alex321 (5 Nov 2021)

cyberknight said:


> -3 this morning


Chilly but not quite that bad here. Between 1 and 4 all the way in.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Nov 2021)

Alex321 said:


> Chilly but not quite that bad here. Between 1 and 4 all the way in.




Yep, about same in South East Londinium. Pesky low sun though.


----------



## cyberknight (5 Nov 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Yep, about same in South East Londinium. Pesky low sun though.


not an issue after 1 am


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Nov 2021)

rivers said:


> I had a bit of fun on the way home last night- nothing dangerous just a little annoying/funny. I overtook another cyclist near Keynsham High Street, and carried on towards the A4/Bristol. It's a little down hill bit, before hitting a roundabout, followed by a flat section of road, another mini roundabout, and then you start heading uphill towards the fire station. I'm about halfway up the hill, and can see the flashing light of another cyclist behind me. He overtakes, and I notice it's the cyclist I overtook by the high street. Not a big deal, I don't really care if I'm overtaken. I'm on my way home, and I still have a training session that I need to do once I'm home. Except he slows down... So I overtake him again, and continue on my way. As I rejoin the main carriageway on the A4, I can now see he his several hundred metres behind.
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/sklaBTY2x4g



Sexist ? Or just writing a cheque he could not cash?


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Nov 2021)

Tom B said:


> My route to work consists of a right turn off one main road to another (in a tight turn lane) then a few hundred metres later a left turn then very quickly a right turn. Just turning into the side road today about to make the right turn into the work carpark when got a big blast on a horn. Looked around thinking it'd be a comedy colleague following me in but no. It was some random woman who took exception to me holding the right hand side of the lane (to turn right)
> 
> Not content with blowing her horn she decided to turn around by mounting the pavement to continue arguing. Well I say arguing... Ranting.
> 
> ...



Some people are provoked just by the presence of another person riding a bike in front of them. Needs to chill out, as you say.


----------



## rivers (5 Nov 2021)

Arjimlad said:


> Sexist ? Or just writing a cheque he could not cash?


I hope it was just writing a cheque he couldn't cash. Not really sure. Haven't seen him since. Might ask if I see him again


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Nov 2021)

rivers said:


> I hope it was just writing a cheque he couldn't cash. Not really sure. Haven't seen him since. Might ask if I see him again


That'd be an interesting conversation !


----------



## palinurus (8 Nov 2021)

Hover Fly said:


> Eventually He climbed out, _still talking into his phone_, last thing I heard him say was “Oh, I just fell off my trike, it was nothing”.



I like him.


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Nov 2021)

Five miles north along country lanes and five miles south again down the A38 resulting in a nice ride not spoilt by a scary close fast pass from a white van, a BMW overtaking around a blind bend at speed & stinking of weed, and a close pass approaching traffic lights from a flat-bed LDV truck. Just means 3 drivers to report ! 

I know Mondays are tough but fancy needing a spliff to get to work?!


----------



## rivers (8 Nov 2021)

Arjimlad said:


> Five miles north along country lanes and five miles south again down the A38 resulting in a nice ride not spoilt by a scary close fast pass from a white van, a BMW overtaking around a blind bend at speed & stinking of weed, and a close pass approaching traffic lights from a flat-bed LDV truck. Just means 3 drivers to report !
> 
> I know Mondays are tough but fancy needing a spliff to get to work?!


When I used to ride the B2B to work, some mornings it would stink of weed the entire way. Like the entire corridor between Bristol and Bath decided to wake and bake...


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Nov 2021)

rivers said:


> When I used to ride the B2B to work, some mornings it would stink of weed the entire way. Like the entire corridor between Bristol and Bath decided to wake and bake...



Colour me surprised !!

At least they weren't all driving, I hope.


----------



## Tom B (10 Nov 2021)

So after crowing about escaping puncture season unscathed I got a puncture on my first propper early commute for a while. Of course it was raining too.l Basted it up again with a co2 cartridge (sorry Greta) and made my way smartly to work. Thought I'd fix it at lunch but then forgot so had to do it when I finished. Grr

On the way home noticed the free hub was not engaging sometimes. So orders a new unit as this one has a lot of wear it's been cleaned a good few times, has been feeling sloppy and got through last winter by being doused in hot water.


Fingers crossed it lasts until the new one arrives.


----------



## ManiaMuse (10 Nov 2021)

Had a Range Rover close overtake me at a pedestrian Island only to hear a sudden 'pop' sound followed by the sound of rushing air and then see that it had got a right rear puncture in the process.

Karma I guess? Puncture fairy strikes cars as well.


----------



## Alex321 (10 Nov 2021)

Nice easy ride in this morning. No wind, overcast, so not cold, wet roads and bits of drizzle at times, but nothing heavy. 16.9mph average (over 15.74 miles with 686ft climbing)


----------



## ianrauk (10 Nov 2021)

No rain was forecast on any off the apps or channels for today....so wtaf? OK not heavy rain, more of a drizzle, but wet never the less. Thankfully mild temperatures.
Rainy commute # 31 for the year.


----------



## Arjimlad (10 Nov 2021)

ManiaMuse said:


> Had a Range Rover close overtake me at a pedestrian Island only to hear a sudden 'pop' sound followed by the sound of rushing air and then see that it had got a right rear puncture in the process.
> 
> Karma I guess? Puncture fairy strikes cars as well.



Poetic justice. Maybe next time they'll be more patient.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (10 Nov 2021)

When we where choosing new offices in the city centre at every opportunity I demanded cycling facilities and they came up trumps, to a degree.

I wouldn't want to store an expensive bike in here but it very warm, secure enough for all but my Brompton, which comes in the office, and I am in negotiations for them to install a shower.

Once that's done I'll get on to them about improving the racking.

My preferred route into Manchester involves a stretch of the Fallowfield Loop, which anyone local will know it has a reputation for being a bit dodgy, especially in the dark riding a nice bike. So I recommissioned the Saracen as the new build is not ready yet and today took it for its first commute since last winter. I also tried an alternative route both ways which I need to fine tune but am quite happy with for the darker rides.


----------



## Alex321 (10 Nov 2021)

My commute home wasn't as straightforward as the one in today.

It turns out there are big steel solid gates which get closed across the exit from the Ely trail onto Bwlch road. According to documents I found later, they are supposed to be closed from 7PM to 5AM, but I found them closed at about 5:03PM.

Stupidly, I then tried to find my way via an alternative without first looking at maps, which lead to a significant detour, and going round in circles in a housing estate until I did stop and get my phone out to look at the map - I know the normal route well enough now that I didnt have it o my Elemnt Roam for it to be able to re-route me once I went away from the normal route.

Only ended up being just over 2 miles extra, but about 20 minutes as I kept stopping to decide which way to try.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (12 Nov 2021)

Fab if changeable weather commute today.

Rode over to a friend's house in Cheadle at 0645 to help out with something, about 7km all down hill, then met my colleague and we rode pretty decent route into Manchester from Cheadle, I think we hit every light the whole way in on green, no close passes and the rain disappeared. Had time for a breakfast before the office.

Ride home pretty much the same way but I do diverted off to cut some of the extra km off my ride and ended up the last 15 mins in horrible rain. Classic rainy driving from many drivers, who seem to lose all skill when it rains. 

Ended up doing 37km in total for the day which is 7km more than my normal commute bit no bother really.

The Saracen performed fab again but I really need to do a cable swap on it as I can feel there is quite a bit of friction in the gear shifts. Might order one of the jagwire kits of eBay and just get it done.


----------



## rivers (16 Nov 2021)

First day of the new commute today. It is a bike-train-bike commute now instead of just bike. Started off okay, got on the train, got to Temple Meads to switch, and that's where it went horribly wrong. Got on the wrong train- headed to Bath Spa instead of Keynsham. Not a massive deal as it's still the same distance from work, but I only had a ticket to Keynsham. The woman at the ticket gate took pity on me and let me out. Then, I got lost in Bath... Commute:1, Me:0


----------



## ianrauk (16 Nov 2021)

rivers said:


> First day of the new commute today. It is a bike-train-bike commute now instead of just bike. Started off okay, got on the train, got to Temple Meads to switch, and that's where it went horribly wrong. Got on the wrong train- headed to Bath Spa instead of Keynsham. Not a massive deal as it's still the same distance from work, but I only had a ticket to Keynsham. The woman at the ticket gate took pity on me and let me out. Then, I got lost in Bath... Commute:1, Me:0



Did you have to get a folding bike for the train?


----------



## rivers (16 Nov 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Did you have to get a folding bike for the train?



Nope. Thankfully. The last thing I want is a folding bike


----------



## ianrauk (16 Nov 2021)

rivers said:


> Nope. Thankfully. The last thing I want is a folding bike




Indeed. I had to go down that route a few years back when I moved. Bike/Train/Bike. I bought myself a Brommie, which I just didn't enjoy riding. Luckily the train route I was using wasn't fantastically busy so I changed back to a big boys bike.
So your train company are allowing non foldable bikes at rush hour then?


----------



## rivers (16 Nov 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Indeed. I had to go down that route a few years back when I moved. Bike/Train/Bike. I bought myself a Brommie, which I just didn't enjoy riding. Luckily the train route I was using wasn't fantastically busy so I changed back to a big boys bike.
> So your train company are allowing non foldable bikes at rush hour then?


It's GWR. No one said anything on the first local service. And it has the stupid compartments on the second train, which were empty.


----------



## hennbell (16 Nov 2021)

No bicycle today, first real snow of the year. This is a staying snow will be on the ground until March/April. 
I bought a elite trainer so I will do an hour on Zwift to make up for lost commute time,


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Nov 2021)

First commute today after not riding to work last week due to painful hip flexor. Enjoyable except for two incidents - one in the morning when a driver pulled out onto the roundabout I was using right in front of me (I could foresee what they were going to do and had the brakes covered); and the second on the way home when I had a van honking their horn at me for taking primary as I rode through a pinch point of an already narrow road.

Unfortunately, no cycle commute tomorrow as time doesn't allow due to Dad's Taxi being in full demand for _Wacky Wednesday_ as usual.


----------



## Arjimlad (17 Nov 2021)

After a driver ranted & swore at me on Monday for wearing hi-vis, having lights and having a camera sign, which had deterred him from trying to squeeze past me on a narrow country lane, and having observed the same driver on the same lane at the same time yesterday (from my car) I altered my route/timing to work to avoid him. 

Things started very well, with a driver letting me out in traffic, all smiles, then got even better when a friend driving to work followed a little way behind me and greeted me at a junction. 

Then the climb up & around the quarry featured an enormous rat sat in the middle of the road which was amusing. 

The A38 was full of queuing drivers though, which made it easy to sail happily past them on the outside, giving way to drivers emerging from the right again with many smiles. Splendid !


----------



## HLaB (18 Nov 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Indeed. I had to go down that route a few years back when I moved. Bike/Train/Bike. I bought myself a Brommie, which I just didn't enjoy riding. Luckily the train route I was using wasn't fantastically busy so I changed back to a big boys bike.
> So your train company are allowing non foldable bikes at rush hour then?


I did the bike/train/bike thing today and thankfully Great Northern allow full size bikes just North of London. The route surprisingly was fairly quiet although I could see it being a bit of a 'rat run' some days despite sections of it being on roads with passing points. I also heard about plans to add a road closure/ sustainable filter which would be ideal for me.


----------



## cyberknight (18 Nov 2021)

ruddy goose on the cyclepath yesterday , wandered into the road as i slowly approached , unfortunatly coming home i saw it had had a knock of some sort and was dead


----------



## GeekDadZoid (18 Nov 2021)

Closest call for a long while today and I was only on the short commute.

Turning right at one of those small but not mini roundabouts a car accelerated onto it as I was passing their entrance, luckily I was alert and the driver's brakes did not let them down when they finally spotted me.

I think what happened is there was a fellow cyclists in front of her and he pulled out as there was plenty of space for us both, she obviously presumed it was clear and floored it. 

Got the heart racing


----------



## Alex321 (19 Nov 2021)

Had a rather close pass today just before Fairwater
Close Pass

Otherwise a routine commute
https://www.strava.com/activities/6277824904


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Nov 2021)

Alex321 said:


> Had a rather close pass today just before Fairwater
> Close Pass
> 
> Otherwise a routine commute
> https://www.strava.com/activities/6277824904


One for OPSnap there, I believe they take it seriously in Wales?


----------



## Alex321 (19 Nov 2021)

Arjimlad said:


> One for OPSnap there, I believe they take it seriously in Wales?


You know, I never even thought about that. Duh!

But I can't make out the registration number, so probably no point


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Nov 2021)

Had the most delightful chat with a driver last night. I had been concerned about the lack of stopping distance just before these lights, so took the chance to say something politely, and it was just lovely. If only all chats could be so positive. 


View: https://youtu.be/EAM6aKUn9R8


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Nov 2021)

Alex321 said:


> You know, I never even thought about that. Duh!
> 
> But I can't make out the registration number, so probably no point


That's a shame, yes you do need the registration. Frame -by- frame view might yield it, or rear camera? Driver should certainly be warned about this dangerous behaviour otherwise they'll carry on until they kill.


----------



## Tom B (19 Nov 2021)

Got up...

Found dog had been sick _in_ _both_ winter cycling shoes.

That's all


----------



## cyberknight (19 Nov 2021)

Off to work on late shift and had an into my ear.Shook my head and swatted at it then caught a bump in the road and lost control into the mud at the side of the road and crashed into a hedge.
Shoulder felt sore and as I straightened the bars I realized it painful.I was about to try and get back on the bike when it dawned on me I was really hurt.
Phoned home but no answer so had to contact the father in law who took me to hospital.
After getting painkillers they managed to get my jersey off without cutting it and was sent for an x-ray.
Yup I have broke my collar bone 🙁 and with a manual job I guess I'm off work for a while. Apparently I'm being referred to a fracture consultant so I guess when that comes I can pass it onto my private health care provider for faster help.
Ready now for more painkillers!


----------



## GeekDadZoid (19 Nov 2021)

Cracking autumn commute today, fine tuning the fully on road route which is coming along nicely.

Was on the Brompton today which performed excellent as ever.


----------



## simongt (21 Nov 2021)

Not actual commuting, but whilst having an al fresco coffee on Saturday morning in the city, an auld manny walking his dog on a footpath was narrowly missed by a food courier cyclist on the same footpath. Odd thing was that the pedestrian apologised to the cyclist - ! 
A new take on pedestrians thanking drivers for stopping at the red on a pelican crossing - !


----------



## slow scot (21 Nov 2021)

simongt said:


> Not actual commuting, but whilst having an al fresco coffee on Saturday morning in the city, an auld manny walking his dog on a footpath was narrowly missed by a food courier cyclist on the same footpath. Odd thing was that the pedestrian apologised to the cyclist - !
> A new take on pedestrians thanking drivers for stopping at the red on a pelican crossing - !


“Auld Manny”?
Are you sure you’re frae Norwich? An Aberdonian surely!!


----------



## Arjimlad (22 Nov 2021)

Tom B said:


> Got up...
> 
> Found dog had been sick _in_ _both_ winter cycling shoes.
> 
> That's all



I hope the weekend was better and this week is free of vomit !


----------



## GeekDadZoid (22 Nov 2021)

It was gold this morning, took my hands a fair while to warm up.

Really enjoyed it though.


----------



## skudupnorth (22 Nov 2021)

Cracking ride this morning and evening. This is definitely my favourite season to ride ( I’ve never been a fan of really hot weather) 
Sunset was wonderful but I don’t think the poor, trapped souls on the M.61 heading towards Manchester thought so


----------



## HarryTheDog (23 Nov 2021)

Having not commuted on a bike for over a year now due to Covid and the office moving . I thought the size of my gut now indicated that I should get my arse back into gear and try a commute to the new office which is situated in a ghastly industrial estate in Hoddesdon.
The commute seemed it was going to a pain in the proverbial, ( it does not make a huge amount of practical sense to commute by bike its only my lack of fitness and expanding waistline forces me back into the game) very early train to West Ham then a 20 mile blast up the canal path northwards.
I was expecting pitch blackness and hordes of cyclests wobbling all over the place and pedestrians throwing themselves under my wheels as i dinged my bell at them.
I was on the path by 06:40 and it was quite light, 30 mins later no light needed. As it was hardly any cyclist at all, on the way up one guy on a ebike sailed past and I went past a whole 3, only saw probably 10 coming the other way. It was similar with joggers/dog walkers.
I thouroughly enjoyed it, 2 sets of traffic lights in 20 miles , probably only 1-2 miles on road, the rest just me a tow path,canal and shed loads of boats. Very slow compared to my old road route to the old office but I think 2 or 3 times a week will be fun, hopefully journey home tonight will be just as enjoyable.


----------



## palinurus (24 Nov 2021)

Tom B said:


> Got up...
> 
> Found dog had been sick _in_ _both_ winter cycling shoes.
> 
> That's all



I guess sick in both shoes is not really substantially worse than just one.

Did you find out before or after you put them on?


----------



## palinurus (24 Nov 2021)

It's got to that time of year where it doesn't matter much if the sunset gets any earlier or sunrise later, it's dark at the start of both legs of my commute.


----------



## palinurus (24 Nov 2021)

Still going throught the quietway (bollards still intact) even though it's really dark and leaf-skoggy in the evening.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Nov 2021)

Wooly bobble hat on the noggin for the first time this winter. A tad chilly this morning.
Lovely bit of A21 SCR this morning too to get the blood pumping. Made for a thoroughly enjoyable ride in this morning.


----------



## HarryTheDog (24 Nov 2021)

Well my new commute route not so enjoyable on the way home last night, only due to being very dark and relying on my exposure Strada light nearly all the way to keep me on the path and out of the canal and avoid pot holes, I was not used to the levels of concentration needed. At the 15 mile point I hit a bump and I whaked the back of the saddle causing it to tilt up , bouncing on the front of the saddle did not budge it. I could not be arsed to stop and get tools out to sort it.
I did the commute again this morning and found my butt needs toughening up for the relatively bumpy canal path route . Also found my main obstacles were now Geese and Moor Hens wombling all over the place, makes a change from lunatics in white vans


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Nov 2021)

My 10 mile ride to WFH was cut short as I stopped to help a lady with a puncture in her back tyre. 

Noticing the Bristol Audax sticker on her bike it emerged we had ridden the same audaxes locally, nice to chat !


----------



## GeekDadZoid (24 Nov 2021)

Was a fair bit warmer this morning and I think I have the route dialled in nicely for the darker rides.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Nov 2021)

Todays route home, or a section of it, anyway

It varies in condition


----------



## HarryTheDog (29 Nov 2021)

Shortly after joining the canal path I spotted a red light winking in and out far ahead and idly wondered if I would catch it. Slowly but surely I caught up and at the 8 mile point I caught the light that was strangely disapearing and re-appearing. Mystery solved, it was two riders the lead rider had front and rear lights, the rear rider none at all. They looked to be father and son with the son being about 15 with no lights at all. Seemed a bit strange to me that the dad had not insisted the kid had lights as at 06:30 in the morning its pretty pitch black on the tow path.


----------



## Arjimlad (29 Nov 2021)

This morning I had some gobby gammon in an oncoming old 5-series shaking his beans at me & telling me to "move over a bit" to let traffic behind me past. 

The traffic behind me had only been there for a few seconds, the road is not wide enough for them to pass me in the same lane, and the main obstacle to them passing me was oncoming traffic. Plus I needed to get to work, and stopping every five minutes isn't compatible with making progress.


----------



## palinurus (29 Nov 2021)

Proper wintery-feeling ride today. Autumn always seems to take so long to get going, I expect the leaves to start going brown in September (as soon as_ I _start feeling the first chill) but most trees are still pretty green at the end of October, then half-way through November I realise they've all changed colour and I barely noticed the transition, now they've gone mostly bare within what seems like a few days.

Anyway, nice crunchy frost this morning- I like the sound the tyres make on it.


----------



## rivers (29 Nov 2021)

Brutally cold this morning (-4 according to the wahoo), and a miserable commute to boot. My connecting train was delayed by 12 minutes, which wouldn't be an issue in and of itself, except that they decided to cancel all of the non-major stops along the route (including mine). So I had to wait over 40 minutes for the next train (I'm so glad I've started carrying a winter jacket that packs up small in my saddle bag), absolutely freezing my a*s off. Finally got to Keynsham, but more traffic on the roads. Nearly got taken out by some absolute bell end on a BSO who didn't seem to look where he was going. Eventually got to work over an hour late...


----------



## C R (29 Nov 2021)

rivers said:


> Brutally cold this morning (-4 according to the wahoo), and a miserable commute to boot. My connecting train was delayed by 12 minutes, which wouldn't be an issue in and of itself, except that they decided to cancel all of the non-major stops along the route (including mine). So I had to wait over 40 minutes for the next train (I'm so glad I've started carrying a winter jacket that packs up small in my saddle bag), absolutely freezing my a*s off. Finally got to Keynsham, but more traffic on the roads. Nearly got taken out by some absolute bell end on a BSO who didn't seem to look where he was going. Eventually got to work over an hour late...



Cor, that shared path looks nasty, regardless of BSO riding idiots.


----------



## rivers (29 Nov 2021)

C R said:


> Cor, that shared path looks nasty, regardless of BSO riding idiots.


It's not great, but was a better option than trying to navigate the roundabout at that point. It's a bit better further on when it gets wider (and also about an hour earlier when there are no school children).


----------



## Svendo (29 Nov 2021)

Snowy ad cold this morning. Garmin went as low as -7.7°C, road’s has cleared on the trafficked areas but slush and frozen snow in the gutters. Then from Littleborough to Rochdale it was creeping nose to tail motorists. I was mostly on the outside passing whereas usually I can use the inside, when necessary. Think I must have saved about 30 minutes vs driving.
Also some ice forming in my water bottle when I got to work.


----------



## Arjimlad (29 Nov 2021)

rivers said:


> Brutally cold this morning (-4 according to the wahoo), and a miserable commute to boot. My connecting train was delayed by 12 minutes, which wouldn't be an issue in and of itself, except that they decided to cancel all of the non-major stops along the route (including mine). So I had to wait over 40 minutes for the next train (I'm so glad I've started carrying a winter jacket that packs up small in my saddle bag), absolutely freezing my a*s off. Finally got to Keynsham, but more traffic on the roads. Nearly got taken out by some absolute bell end on a BSO who didn't seem to look where he was going. Eventually got to work over an hour late...




Too occupied with checking the vehicular traffic to see if the shared pavement was clear enough. What a knob, and in icy conditions too. Hope your week improves !


----------



## rivers (29 Nov 2021)

Arjimlad said:


> Too occupied with checking the vehicular traffic to see if the shared pavement was clear enough. What a knob, and in icy conditions too. Hope your week improves !


Thanks me too


----------



## GeekDadZoid (29 Nov 2021)

Wanted to be in the office for 7am this morning which required a 6am pushoff but after assessing the road and pavement outside my house I decided to abandon the idea of riding in. The first 3km of my ride is almost exclusively on shared paths with no nice alternative, these are untreated and are bad enough with the wet leaves at the moment.

First train commute in 18 months, glad I don't do this every day anymore.


----------



## simongt (29 Nov 2021)

slow scot said:


> “Auld Manny”?
> Are you sure you’re frae Norwich? An Aberdonian surely!!


Ethincally, I'm Franco Irish, but being married to a Dundonian for twenty three years does have it's 'speech altering effects' - !


----------



## Svendo (29 Nov 2021)

So from this mornings sublime heroics through the snow to the ridiculous. Got hit from behind by an older lady driving a Y Reg Yaris on Drake St in Rochdale. Both rear lights on, I was in between the tram lines and bang. All very low speed. She tried to claim I was going too slow.got very cagey about swapping details, I’ve got her mobile number, reg and a photo. No real damage discovered yet, which I’m actually pleased about as I built the rear wheel!. Big lump on my shin though. She was trying to offer £10, £20 etc but I was saying I just need you’re insurance company. I’ll try 101 or do an online report once kids in bed, as she might have just wanted to avoid insurance claims but I’m concerned she might not have been insured.


----------



## Svendo (29 Nov 2021)

Svendo said:


> So from this mornings sublime heroics through the snow to the ridiculous. Got hit from behind by an older lady driving a Y Reg Yaris on Drake St in Rochdale. Both rear lights on, I was in between the tram lines and bang. All very low speed. She tried to claim I was going too slow.got very cagey about swapping details, I’ve got her mobile number, reg and a photo. No real damage discovered yet, which I’m actually pleased about as I built the rear wheel!. Big lump on my shin though. She was trying to offer £10, £20 etc but I was saying I just need you’re insurance company. I’ll try 101 or do an online report once kids in bed, as she might have just wanted to avoid insurance claims but I’m concerned she might not have been insured.


Rather annoyingly now I'm home and I've cleaned the bike I've found a fatal crack in the down tube, just at the head tube junction, half way round from side to side across the bottom, just clear of the weld. Not where I'd expect a rear ending to crack the frame so didn't notice at the time.
Most annoying is I only found it after I'd mickled the chain and drive train, cleaned the wheels and braked and was just tickling the frame. I've reported to the Police and will start the claim process for replacing the frame tomorrow. In the meantime it's n+1 time! Please look here to help me go shopping!


----------



## Arjimlad (30 Nov 2021)

Svendo said:


> Rather annoyingly now I'm home and I've cleaned the bike I've found a fatal crack in the down tube, just at the head tube junction, half way round from side to side across the bottom, just clear of the weld. Not where I'd expect a rear ending to crack the frame so didn't notice at the time.
> Most annoying is I only found it after I'd mickled the chain and drive train, cleaned the wheels and braked and was just tickling the frame. I've reported to the Police and will start the claim process for replacing the frame tomorrow. In the meantime it's n+1 time! Please look here to help me go shopping!



Have you used AskMID to check she is insured? I hope you can get it sorted out without a scrap. She sounds rather unreliable, it was a good idea to report it.

Good job you weren't injured. Happy new bike hunt.


----------



## HarryTheDog (30 Nov 2021)

Yesterdays commute home was a bit more interesting. Bowling down the tow path over the frozen puddles I saw what I thought at first was 2 policeman getting off a canal boat by the light of my bike light. I slowed and saw it was 2 paramedics carrying a portable ECG machine. Made me think that yes living on a canal boat isnt that romantic in a emergency when the ambulance cant get to you and the paramedics have to walk at least half a mile to you.
Second incident was I got to West Ham to get on the train, A fairly oiky looking bloke ( mid 30's) turned up after me and immediately lit up a fag. nobody commented as he did not look that peaceable. Unusually his bike ( a spezalised rockhopper) looked absolutely brand new. When the train came he went to push in front but I was having none of it and I got on and managed to fit my bike in the wheelchair area with 2 other bikes. He was left having to hold his and he did not look best pleased at me.
He then got off at the same stop as me and I forgot about him, had a vape sorted my lights out and set off. Suddenly oik flashes past extremely close and swerves in front of me, probably to intimidate me. Instead of being , I decided to make him suffer, So I just caught him up and sat on his tail. As expected his burst of speed did not last long and as soon as he slowed I just went past. I kept the pace high but he still tried to stay in contact but I was dropping him.
We then came to a dual carriageway to cross, oik decides he must get past at all costs and just leaps off the pavement and nearly gets taken out by a little old lady who blows her horn at him. I decided he may be a knob but I am not going force him into any more dangerous maneuveres and let him go.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Dec 2021)

Meh.. that was my commute this morning... meh
I have a bit of a lurgy (non covid type), so am full of snot.
The traffic is absolutely horrendous out there in SE Londinium.
And it raIned cold rain. Not heavy.. but enough.

Rainy commute #32 for the year


----------



## skudupnorth (1 Dec 2021)

Well after killing the freewheel on my single speed commuter tank earlier in the week, I had to use my lovely Boardman Fixie which is perfect in ice and snow which we had a dusting of in Manchester.
To be honest, it is such a good bike but I fear it attracts dicks in vehicles unlike the scruffy commuter tank which seems to make them stay away 😆 
The week has been good up to tonight’s ride when the damn p fairy struck ! On top of that, the offending glass shard also made its mark on my fingers 😩 Enjoy the weeks photos


----------



## DCBassman (2 Dec 2021)

Ouch!


----------



## skudupnorth (2 Dec 2021)

Sunrise and sunset on my commute,




















Manchester to Bolton


----------



## palinurus (7 Dec 2021)

My new route using the Buncefield Lane Quietway means I have now become a sort of small time, single-issue cycle campaigner. Have been reporting a lot of parking issues lately and bollards are now proliferating! now the width restriction bollards have been replaced and they are burly big boys- most traffic turning around and giving up.

Some motorists have found they can use the cycle bypass/ verge to get around so I will be requesting - another bollard!
Next up maybe street lighting and a good maintenance schedule for the unlit section.











This morning started overcast and grey-looking but as the sun started to rise it changed completely- a really good sunrise. Stopped at the bridge over the M25 just to look at it.


----------



## Juan Kog (7 Dec 2021)

palinurus said:


> My new route using the Buncefield Lane Quietway means I have now become a sort of small time, single-issue cycle campaigner. Have been reporting a lot of parking issues lately and bollards are now proliferating! now the width restriction bollards have been replaced and they are burly big boys- most traffic turning around and giving up.
> 
> Some motorists have found they can use the cycle bypass/ verge to get around so I will be requesting - another bollard!
> Next up maybe street lighting and a good maintenance schedule for the unlit section.
> ...


Last time I passed this way the cycle bypass section was being used as a car park . I presumed cars owned by the construction workers.

(edit) Thanks for your campaigning , it does require vigilance to stop the misuse.Too me it is no longer Buncefield lane but palinurus way .


----------



## palinurus (7 Dec 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Last time I passed this way the cycle bypass section was being used as a car park . I presumed cars owned by the construction workers.



There are lot of contractors currently working at Jones Engineering and they were parking all over the place (this is a new building so they would have to have submitted a travel plan with parking requirements). Something was done about the parking in the cycle bypass because it stopped occurring, then bollards were added to the shared path bit. Oddly I got a response from Dacorum council which suggested they couldn't do very much unless cars were blocking the carriageway, but the actual response was good- clearly some enforcement was done within a couple of days and then extra bollards were put in.


----------



## palinurus (7 Dec 2021)

Sitting at my desk and I can hear heavy rain on the metal roof not far above. Looks grim.


----------



## palinurus (7 Dec 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> it does require vigilance to stop the misuse.



The price of barely-adequate cycle infrastructure is eternal vigilance.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Dec 2021)

palinurus said:


> Sitting at my desk and I can hear heavy rain on the metal roof not far above. Looks grim.


Yep, looking out of my glass building.. completely grim out there. Gonna be tough work cycling home.


----------



## Alex321 (7 Dec 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Yep, looking out of my glass building.. completely grim out there. Gonna be tough work cycling home.


I suspect I may not be on the bike for tomorrow's commute, if the forecast is correct.

Winds gusting to 70mph+ is just not safe.


----------



## palinurus (7 Dec 2021)

Sounds like it's calmed down a bit- right on time for me. Will find out soon- has it stopped? will I just ride straight into it again?


----------



## ianrauk (7 Dec 2021)

Alex321 said:


> I suspect I may not be on the bike for tomorrow's commute, if the forecast is correct.
> 
> Winds gusting to 70mph+ is just not safe.


Luckily, London very rarely has such extreme weather. I think I can count on one hand the amount of times I've not cycled commuted in the last 16 years


----------



## palinurus (7 Dec 2021)

Well, it was fine- not a drop of rain on me and even the puddles had drained away sufficiently by the time I was underway.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Dec 2021)

Same here @palinurus
Very lucky indeed. I had to stay a little later for work. At usual leaving time it was hissing down big time. By the time I left it had passed. Was actually a quite pleasant ride home.


----------



## Alex321 (7 Dec 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Luckily, London very rarely has such extreme weather. I think I can count on one hand the amount of times I've not cycled commuted in the last 16 years


Yeah, the Yellow weather warnings in force for tonight are different for Wales and South West England to what they are for the rest of England. And the warning for tomorrow doesn't extend into the rest of England at all.

This is what is says for the current warning for South and West Wales and South West England:
" Storm Barra will bring severe gales to coastal areas for a time before starting to ease during Tuesday evening. South to southeast winds will gust to 70-80 mph at times across exposed coastal areas and widely 50-60 mph inland. Winds will veer southwesterly across Wales and southwest England this afternoon, still with gusts 60-70 mph, perhaps 80 mph along exposed coasts. The winds, large coastal waves and high tides may lead to some coastal impacts. In addition to wind, showers and longer spells of rain will make for unpleasant and difficult travel conditions. "

Then for tomorrow (midnight - 6PM)
" Strong westerly winds slowly moderating through Wednesday. Wind gusts of 45-50 mph expected widely across the region, with a potential of 55-65 mph for exposed coastal locations. In addition to strong winds, there is a potential for large waves along windward coasts. "

I'll see what it feels like when I get up before deciding whether to cycle. If it is feasible in the morning, it should be easing by the time I head home.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (8 Dec 2021)

My word it was wet this morning... shoes still not dry, think everythign else is. Fingers crossed for a slightly nicer return.


----------



## Alex321 (8 Dec 2021)

I decided not to cycle today. Just too windy to be safe.

And people parked in the office car park, rather than the Qpark have just been warned to move their cars, as there are tiles coming off the roof here. I think not cycling was the best decision this morning. Hopefully by Friday it will be Ok.


----------



## palinurus (9 Dec 2021)

Sunset in London is 15:51 today- and was yesterday too. Although winter solstice isn't until the 21st, sunset doesn't get any earlier from now (sunrise keeps getting later until early in the new year though)

Nice ride today, left too late- got stuck behind the dustcart in Pancake Lane. On Thursdays need to be that bit earlier to overtake it before it gets to the narrow part- or at least to remember to go another way.


----------



## Juan Kog (9 Dec 2021)

palinurus said:


> The price of barely-adequate cycle infrastructure is eternal vigilance.









@palinurus I’ve been checking your vigilance today . . There is some one at Dacorum council who dreads your next email or phone call.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (10 Dec 2021)

Dry ride in yesterday and a wet one on the way home, but nothing to bad.

Cycling chinos where great, but they seem to get marks from my leather saddle in the wet :-(


----------



## HarryTheDog (13 Dec 2021)

Positively balmy this morning, thin gloves on and still my hands sweated. 
4 miles in I spotted a winking light ahead on the canal path, I had to catch it of course but it was hard going. I had to average 18 to catch him. when I caught him he was on a 29er, young and fast averaging a steady 17 in a turbine like action, never letting off the rhythm. Couldnt draft him road bike style as gravely,muddy and puddles but it was a good test of whether I was getting any fitter by hanging onto him. After a couple of miles I felt I was taking the pee a bit so thought I should do my turn, so went to overtake . He was having none of it and just went a bit faster. After 4 miles he finally pulled to one side and waved me through. I was disappointed that just a couple of hundred yards later he pulled off. 
He helped me do the full 20 miles 12 minutes faster and I got a age group KOM on a 7.5 mile Strava section by a good 3 minutes. I reckon going home will be a lot slower though I may have over done it a little, garmin is telling me to take 4 days off!


----------



## ianrauk (13 Dec 2021)

Another mild morning. mitts and a windcheater rather then a jacket.

After yesterday's 100 miler, I had to force the legs to work. What's the saying? Shut up legs. I had to give them both a virtual slap to get them moving quicker. 
No difference to the car traffic despite people being asked to work from home. Just as busy as usual.


----------



## HarryTheDog (13 Dec 2021)

commute home was indeed slower than the morning in, mainly due to 2 puntures. The first at the 2 mile point. As I run tubeless this was fixed by locating the hole and sitting it in a pool of its own sealant. However when i blew it up even more it blew the sealant out again so i had to leave it again then pumped it up to probably only 30 psi so as not to blow it out again.
This peed me off as it happened on the muddiest part of my commute. Then at the 6 mile point there was a on your right from behind and a guy went past. I tried to hang onto him but had to admit defeat a soggy rear tyre and this mornings efforts had drained me. Then at the 11 mile point hit a tree root and got the feeling that the front tyre had met the rim. Indeed it was now flat. Could find no puncture so just blew it up. At the 18 mile point the front was defo nearly flat again. Blew it up again and limped itto the railway station..


----------



## HarryTheDog (14 Dec 2021)

After getting home and cleaning the wheels and inspecting them, my front wheel has a dented rim. Not too important on a tubed set up but on tubeless using it could be asking for trouble. Sorry for the poor focus but thats my camera phone.Luckily I have spare wheels . I dont know if a wheel bloke can straighten it, or it means a new rim.


----------



## HarryTheDog (15 Dec 2021)

Another mild morning, a runner I past by thought it was summer as he was only wearing shorts, socks and trainers.
Got to work to the news another person had Covid. Only 8 of us working in the building ( not including security) and thats 2 this week. Made all the more mad by the security guard being a rabid ant-vaxer and overheard him trying to convince the security guard going off shift that he shouldnt get the booster.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Dec 2021)

HarryTheDog said:


> Another mild morning, a runner I past by thought it was summer as he was only wearing shorts, socks and trainers.
> Got to work to the news another person had Covid. Only 8 of us working in the building ( not including security) and thats 2 this week. Made all the more mad by the security guard being a rabid ant-vaxer and overheard him trying to convince the security guard going off shift that he shouldnt get the booster.


It did surprise me at how mild it was when I left home this morning at 7.30am. Warmer then yesterday despite the weather peeps saying it was going to be colder.


----------



## Alex321 (15 Dec 2021)

Grrrr.

See my post Here. Not a good morning


----------



## Alex321 (15 Dec 2021)

Alex321 said:


> Grrrr.
> 
> See my post Here. Not a good morning


Well, a colleague who I had a Teams meeting with in the morning who is also cyclist was coming to the office for the afternoon and kindly brought me a spare inner tube. So I popped that in, pumped it up (no problem), and the ride home was then pretty well completely uneventful.

Even had some good behaviour from car drivers  One coming past me (I was in one of those painted cycle lanes) while indicating left for a junction about 10 yards away actually stopped until I was past him. And a couple of different cars waiting patiently behind me until a properly wide bit of road, rather than squeezing past where there was room but only just if they were going to leave the recommended space.

Altogether a much better trip home than the trip in


----------



## palinurus (17 Dec 2021)

palinurus said:


> now the width restriction bollards have been replaced and they are burly big boys- most traffic turning around and giving up.



Jeez, noticed this morning that the bollards have been removed


----------



## Alex321 (22 Dec 2021)

Hmm.

Commuted in today, as usual for Wednesdays and Fridays.

THEN found out that in Wales, they introduced new regulations yesterday effective from last Monday, saying you can be fined £60 for working in the office when you could have worked from home - and the company can be fined up to £10,000 if they don't allow you to work from home.

So today will be my last commute until that regulation gets rescinded.


----------



## HarryTheDog (22 Dec 2021)

A really annoying commute today. Cycled 20 miles in only to realise I had left my laptop at home, also i was getting some chaffing on my right sit bone. So I drank some coffee and fuelled up on my sandwiches and headed back ( had,had no breakfast as I cant face food at 05:00 in the morning) . Chaffing instantly worse, did a lot of pedalling stood up and sitting on my left sit bone. Going to have to get some larger volume tyres, the canal path is kicking my butt on my 33mm cx tyres. Also not enough energy as was distinctly feeling the cold after 2 miles which I didnt on the way in.
Missed a train by 30 seconds and hand to wait on a cold platform for 30 minutes, no room for the bike ( full of push chairs) so I had to stand up all the way holding onto it. Not a happy bunny. Got home in time to join the online Oracle training course which was more boring than a boring thing.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Dec 2021)

And with this evenings ride home, it bought up the final cycle commute of 2021


----------



## cosmicbike (30 Dec 2021)

First commute on the bike since having the dreaded Covid back in October. Needed to break the car habit so up before 5 and just the direct route, 8.8 miles to work rather than my usual extended route. All good, great to be back on the bike (ask me again in after a 12 hour shift and the headwind home, might be a different response...). Only 1200 commuting miles this year


----------



## Alex321 (30 Dec 2021)

cosmicbike said:


> First commute on the bike since having the dreaded Covid back in October. Needed to break the car habit so up before 5 and just the direct route, 8.8 miles to work rather than my usual extended route. All good, great to be back on the bike (ask me again in after a 12 hour shift and the headwind home, might be a different response...). Only 1200 commuting miles this year


We aren't allowed into the office at the moment in Wales. £60 fine if we go in when we could have worked from home. So no more commuting for me until that regulation is rescinded.


----------



## cosmicbike (30 Dec 2021)

Alex321 said:


> We aren't allowed into the office at the moment in Wales. £60 fine if we go in when we could have worked from home. So no more commuting for me until that regulation is rescinded.


No option for me, operational role at a little airport near London....


----------



## Jenkins (31 Dec 2021)

Yet another year of commuting finished and every day was a cycle commute.


----------



## palinurus (4 Jan 2022)

Here we go again... up early (rain forecast, so started out early to beat it- successfully). Got up at least three hours earlier than I have been over the holidays- if allowed I sleep like a teenager.

Will be an 'interesting' year. Company I work for has sold the business I work for to another company, will transfer to the new organization in the spring. For the next two years though no change of site.

Good start to the year- went straight into the lab and the long-term test I left over the holidays is still going- generally always I find it's been scuppered by a power cut, a water supply failure, or both.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jan 2022)

Another year, another commute. Not the nicest of mornings commute. It wasn't cold but it was dark and wet. Not heavy rain but rain never the less. Its looking changeable for the rest of the week.

I purposely stayed off the bike for my holidays, last ride was the commute home on the 23rd.
Absolutely loved getting back on the bike again, despite the weather.

So.. rainy commute #1 for the year


----------



## HarryTheDog (5 Jan 2022)

First commute of the year and seemed weird, I got the bike on the 05:57 train ok and a seat, but by West Ham the train was rammed and standing room only which it never was last year. Then on the commute I saw over twice the normal number of cyclists coming the other way and at one time a chain gang of 6 coming down the tow path which is usually the most I see in the whole journey. I stopped to check my watch in case I was a hour late or something. Then more weird I reached a long bumpy lane where I usually meet a load of dog walkers and joggers only one solitary jogger. 
The only real incident was, I was catching someone on a Brompton when they went to take a left hand turn they ended up completely low siding it and ended up in a sprawl on the floor. Turned out to be a young lady, when I asked if she was ok, I got a un-inteligible reply and she jumped back on and pedalled away twice as fast . So I figured the only thing hurt was her pride. 
The tow path was a full of puddle after puddle and by the 10 mile point my feet were well and truly wet and frozen. I was glad when I got out into rural properly, the puddles started to freeze so my feet didnt continually get dowsed. My shoe covers need replacing soon as they are looking very ragged.
I was amazed when I got to Broxbourne to see 2 young ladies getting thier rowing skiffs out at the rowing club and preparing to set off, bad enough cycling beside water without getting in it.
I had changed my tyres up from 33mm Vitoria terrano to Bontanger GR1 team issue 40mm tyres, a little more comfort but defo slower, I will keep them on though . Still not enough comfort for me and I will take the Specialized standard saddle off and go to my proven Prologo Nago tri 40 one. ( the squarer profile and cut out specialized saddle seems to rub and concentrate the weight onto the squared of sides, the Prologo is rounded with no cut out and seems to distribute weight better)


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Jan 2022)

First ride to the office of 2022 yesterday, uneventful, with a hard north headwind for the first half and a trifle damp. The roads were very quiet indeed.

Doubtless that'll change next week, especially when one-way traffic lights go up on the A38 at Almondsbury/Hortham for a few months, which will push more traffic onto the back roads and provide a queue of slow-moving vehicles for me to filter past/record using their handheld mobiles.

I did my usual 10 mile loop which involves a lot of ring road shared pavement before WFH this morning. It's a beautiful sunny morning here, a bit slippery in places but good to see people out burning off the Christmas pud.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (5 Jan 2022)

Tool the Holdsworth in today for its first commute and my first commute of the year. Had the Carradice SQR Slim on the back and chucked a 9l Carradice Audax saddlebag on the front to carry my spares and tools. I have a Carradry Handlebar bag on the way so that will go on the front. Also got the Carradice top tube bag for phone and wallet. 

The big 26x2.0 Schwalbe Landcruisers are great for the horrible roads, and after the off road rides I have been taking this on it was nice and easy going. 

Obviously there is a fair bit of drag from such big tyres, not as fast as my 23mm tyred road bike, but probably a little faster than my Brompton and Hybrid. 

Commute this morning was later than normal as I wanted to ride in the light, it was still frosty out there, home return was just the same but all in the dark.


----------



## StickyPTFE (6 Jan 2022)

First fall in 6 years of commuting yesterday morning. I saw the road twinkling in the street light but left it too late to slow down into the turn. Fortunately it was 6am on a cul-de-sac so nobody was around. Picked myself up, bike is fine although my hip took the brunt of the fall so is bruising up nicely. 

It was probably for the best, as this was a minor incident with no cars about, could have been much worse if I was moving faster near moving vehicles. More care to be taken in future.


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Jan 2022)

Just the right side of freezing temperatures this morning, beautiful skies. The A38 was busy due to roadworks, so one impatient close passing driver getting reported.


----------



## palinurus (7 Jan 2022)

Fell off on some ice. Almost always follow the bus route in winter which gets both gritted and more traffic but nipped through the lane this morning as the rest of the route was OK and it was warmer today- obviously not uniformly so.

On the plus side I didn't damage my clothing because the road was nice and slidey. Not hurt, probably a bruise on my hip.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jan 2022)

@palinurus 
Ouch.. glad to hear not too much damage to you or your clothing. What about the bike.

Luckily, in SE London, we have above zero temperatures today. Had a bit of rain last night so the roads were wet, but no frost or ice.


----------



## Alex321 (7 Jan 2022)

palinurus said:


> Fell off on some ice. Almost always follow the bus route in winter which gets both gritted and more traffic but nipped through the lane this morning as the rest of the route was OK and it was warmer today- obviously not uniformly so.
> 
> On the plus side I didn't damage my clothing because the road was nice and slidey. Not hurt, probably a bruise on my hip.


Ouch.

Hope you fell off to the left, so as not to damage the gears


----------



## palinurus (7 Jan 2022)

ianrauk said:


> @palinurus
> Ouch.. glad to hear not too much damage to you or your clothing. What about the bike.
> 
> Luckily, in SE London, we have above zero temperatures today. Had a bit of rain last night so the roads were wet, but no frost or ice.


Bike seems OK. It was above zero this morning when I left. Perhaps a bit of a frost hollow in that spot.


Alex321 said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Hope you fell off to the left, so as not to damage the gears



I did fall off to the left (which is my preferred side when it comes to falling off). But was riding fixed anyway.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (7 Jan 2022)

Yesterday saw temperatures at -3C after a 12-hour night shift. Could not get warm, even with a (stated) 17% climb, one heavy touring bike, two full panniers & a D lock. 

That's the first time, in 25+ years of commuting, that my winter gloves weren't good enough: two cautious descents into the headwind really brought out the wind chill. 

Still, the bike is the finest way to get to, and, return home from work.


----------



## skudupnorth (8 Jan 2022)

Not a bad commute on Friday even with the dusting of snow. Sadly that hid some glass the local little darlings scattered in a certain area know for this behaviour so first P fairy visit of 2022 happened. 
The pony had a mooch at the bike on her quest for food and the stunning sky on the return leg along the guided busway made up for the morning’s trauma


----------



## palinurus (10 Jan 2022)

Sunset at 16:13 today- should be still fairly light assuming I leave today around 16:40 as usual.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Jan 2022)

-2°C when leaving for work this moring - didn't appear that the gritters had been out overnight, but the main roads were ice free.


----------



## Solocle (11 Jan 2022)

Saw that there was a nice big traffic jam on the fastest driving route to work today... so I took the bike down the bypass instead.
Easily claimed the record for my fastest ever bike commute (plenty I don't record, but they won't have been faster).


----------



## palinurus (11 Jan 2022)

palinurus said:


> Sunset at 16:13 today- should be still fairly light assuming I leave today around 16:40 as usual.



Oh well, delayed in the end. Was pretty dark when I left and the same happened today.

Noticed my mudguard was rattling this morning, saw it was almost in two pieces when I got to work (so looks like I did damage my bike in the fall last week)

Had to fix it at lunchtime with Duck tape.


----------



## skudupnorth (11 Jan 2022)

Well that hurt and I scuffed my nice bike ! Powering up a slope on the fixie and the chain snapped 😳 I ended up flying over the bars in a ball of snot ! Poor jogger witnessed the acrobatics and tried to help even though I was more concerned about the bike and the fresh bar tape that was now “ Used” 
Thankfully I had a chain splitter and managed to complete the commute, scare students at school with my gruesome wounds and then ride eight miles home to my awaiting good lady who is used to the odd bike related war wound 😆
It’s always handy to have a passing Sheep called Bob to wash a bit of the blood off


----------



## HarryTheDog (12 Jan 2022)

Got a annoying emai lfrom C2C last night they are reducing the size of the trains from 12 to 8 carriages due to lack of demand, seems they were not looking at my train where even at 05:57 it was 2 deep on the platform this morning. I got my bike parked up no problem, again people standing by West Ham maybe next week it will be a little harder getting a prime spot on the train.
I am having second thoughts about my new 40mm bontranger tyres, yes they are more comfy but they are really draggy also they have a really peculiar and sometimes alarming trait of "following the grip" sometimes it feels like the front wheel is in a force field and suddenly starts to go left or right and I can do sod all about it. At one time this morning on a pariculary narrow part of the path with a concrete edge by the canal the bike just suddenly went towards the water quite suddenly. My commute is nearly all on canal path with rubbish tarmac made bumpy by tree roots or hardpack/grit. I have never felt a tyre do this before its very strange my old 33mm tyres kept a straight line no matter the surface and undulations. Maybe I will get used to this, I dont know.


----------



## skudupnorth (12 Jan 2022)

Less bloody commute today with stunning weather. Leg is fine even with a weeping wound but hand was less comfortable but doable on the shorter eight mile ride along the guided busway and Roe Green Loop line (NCN55) to Bolton


----------



## Arjimlad (13 Jan 2022)

skudupnorth said:


> Less bloody commute today with stunning weather. Leg is fine even with a weeping wound but hand was less comfortable but doable on the shorter eight mile ride along the guided busway and Roe Green Loop line (NCN55) to Bolton


Well done getting back on again after those wounds.


----------



## skudupnorth (13 Jan 2022)

Arjimlad said:


> Well done getting back on again after those wounds.


Cheers, definitely a good idea to carry on riding, leg isn’t bad at all now and the hand is a lot better with decent padding on the wound….. wife not happy I went straight back on the bike though 😆


----------



## skudupnorth (13 Jan 2022)

Another commute done along the amazing guided busway and Roe Green Loop line ( NCN55) to Bolton 
Hand properly padded out with plenty of plasters to help make the ride less uncomfortable, I won’t show the leg shot just in case you haven’t had your tea yet 😆


----------



## HarryTheDog (14 Jan 2022)

On my last commute home the chain dropped off the front chainring 6 ruddy times. Once home and on the bike stand found that the chain was near its limit and also there was a very large wiggle in the chain ring, put a new chain on and took the chain ring off and laid it on a flat surface and it seemed flat , measured the distance between the frame and each f the 5 spider arms and one was distinctly bent . Being aluminium and not that thick I figured if I tried bending it, it would snap so put the ring back on attached to just 4 arms. I may try bending it on the weekend.
when I looked online even though the bike is only 3 yrs old Praxis do not make that crankset anymore. . also seems specialized did a bodge on my CX crux and put a single ring on, on what was originally sold as a double ring crankset instead of putting a SRAM proper single ring on which the elite version of my bike has. since I have a praxis powermeter crankarm I am forced to buy another praxis. Off course now thier aluminium cheaper single ring mtb cranksets do not go to 40T ring so I am forced to get a carbon direct mount road single ring job costing around 270 quid and they are a bit like hens teeth to get .All the secondhand older aluminium Praxis zayante cranksets online have double rings on.
Anyway this morning commute quieter drivetrain and no drops and some rowers out on the river for some early morning training


----------



## simongt (14 Jan 2022)

Cycling to work @ about 06.00h. with the frost on the cycle path glistening in my headlight. Magical - !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 Jan 2022)

I’ll just leave this here…


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jan 2022)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I’ll just leave this here…
> 
> View attachment 626567


Thats just rubbish....what hair? 😀


----------



## skudupnorth (14 Jan 2022)

This weather is fantastic at the moment for cycling even with a sore hand from Tuesday’s off. Everything is healing nicely so todays commute was even more enjoyable to and from Bolton.


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Jan 2022)

Only my 2nd commute of the year, and cycling in last night was very nice, if a little chilly. Riding home after a 12 hour night shift in freezing fog with icy roads this morning somewhat less so. Frosty eyebrows by the time I got home.


----------



## HarryTheDog (17 Jan 2022)

Cycle home on friday was a pain, felt that the front tyre was getting squidgy, sure enough it was soft, put some more air in it and carried on, but got progressively flat. The sealant was not sealing wherever the puncture was, but not a bad enough leak to stop me. Got to the train station and found both tyres were soft. At home found both tyres had gone down to 30 Psi. Over the weekend I tried to straighten the 5th spider arm on the crank which was only partially succesful , its a short arm and refused to completely straighten so the chain ring now held on by 4 bolts tightly, got it loose on the 5th to keep the chainring straight. Found I have a praxis Direct mount crank in the loft( came with the praxis power meter) , however now just need a praxis DM 40T chainring,none in the country, importer expecting more in, in febuary so Ill have to put up with it till then.
The rear tyre once pumped up did not leak again. The front however kept going down, even put it in the sink fully pumped up to find the leak, could see no bubbles at all. Went down again though after 2 hrs. took the tyre patially off , put more sealant in and put in the sink again. stayed up for 4 hrs. got up this morning, soft again. Thought sod it put air in, maybe the ride will sort it out. Thankfully it stayed up all the way in. Mystery as to where it was leaking from.
At the 15 mile point got a cheery on your right mate and a youngster went past on a very green Stevens CX bike. He kept a good pace and I drafted him mercicesly. to keep his speed up he sometimes rode the concrete right on the canal edge, I did not follow him there, I just hate the idea of ending up in a freezing cold canal.


----------



## Solocle (18 Jan 2022)

This is becoming quite the guilty pleasure, from yesterday's commute.



"Guilty" because of how I make my escape before it gets all Mad Max.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (18 Jan 2022)

It was a frosty one this morning, the shared path was very slippy. But I really wanted to get the Raleigh out for a ride with its new look, deffo got a list of jobs to do on it now. Cotter pin came loose ( don't ask!!! ) so had to walk / scoot home.


----------



## HarryTheDog (19 Jan 2022)

Decided to take it easy to begin with, my Xert training app tells me I am fatigued and I felt it . However by 10 miles I was on top of the world again. At the 13 mile point saw a winking light ahead so went after it. Turned out to be a young bloke in work clothes,paint spattered jeans and trainers but going at a ok pace and mucking about grabbing air on any little hump he could. I figured pointless going past for the moment, then he realised I was behind him and put a bit of a surge on, I off course responded and waited to see what would happen. After a mile or so I figured it was my turn, but no he wasnt going to let me pass and speeded up even more. We then got slowed by a convey of 3 riders, which is the first time I have seen that many in convey going my way.
Once past them he really went for it, however I knew it was going to be brief, he slowed turned and smiled and waved me past the only word I caught was "shoot". I then gave it some beans but he did not follow.









I then had further reason to grin when I got to a proper road just before work, a Mclaren car was sitting on my tail then blew past making lots of noise etc, 100yds later I cycled past him in slow traffic.


----------



## rivers (19 Jan 2022)

First commute of the year. It was fairly uneventful, and a pleasant temperature.


----------



## skudupnorth (19 Jan 2022)

Another good start to the week riding to sunny Bolton. Sunrises and sunsets have been amazing. Sadly the section near Bolton is always blighted with glass and rubbish but also the remains of a probably stolen motorcycle which had obviously been used to destroy the grass verges 😡


----------



## HarryTheDog (19 Jan 2022)

A bad day at work followed by a crap ride home. First off despite my front camera being charged all day at work it was completely dead. I thought last time this happened I got hit by a car in a hit and run, so was very wary when setting off. No I didnt get hit by a car, I got hit by a stone thrown by a primary school kid lurking in bushes. It hit me in the leg, didnt hurt just really peed me off at the cheek of it. He had 3 little mates with him, pointless stopping to say anything I was likely to get in more trouble than them. 

Then when I was going over stone corrugations at Ponders End Lock my chain bounced off the front chainwheel, once I had got it back on, the noise it made made me realise it had jumped off one of the wide-narrow jockey wheels and was now wide tooth to narrow part of the chain. Had to stop again to sort that out so fingers now covered in oil.
Got home to a phone call from my son, he has to move out of his flat a month early so can he come back and live with me for a few weeks. Nice lad just a pain to live with.


----------



## simongt (21 Jan 2022)

HarryTheDog said:


> Nice lad just a pain to live with.


Ahh, the pleasures of having children, I mind of them well - !


----------



## fossyant (21 Jan 2022)

Fingers crossed, I'll be back commuting two days a week when in the office. Work currently checking DFE and Local Health guidelines before inviting us back office staff back. I was really enjoying the two days a week canal commute. I've managed to lose one of my rear lights in the house. It was on the bedroom windowsill with another light, but it's vanished - I think it's become a new cat toy.


----------



## Alex321 (21 Jan 2022)

fossyant said:


> Fingers crossed, I'll be back commuting two days a week when in the office. Work currently checking DFE and Local Health guidelines before inviting us back office staff back. I was really enjoying the two days a week canal commute. I've managed to lose one of my rear lights in the house. It was on the bedroom windowsill with another light, but it's vanished - I think it's become a new cat toy.


I expect I'll be going back to two days a week from the start of February as well, as the Welsh government are removing the *legal requirement* to work from home if possible from 29th Jan.


----------



## skudupnorth (21 Jan 2022)

Just one from yesterday’s commute with no destruction from the local thieves . Moonrise over Little Hulton


----------



## HarryTheDog (24 Jan 2022)

I noticed catching the train this morning that far less people bothered with masks despite the repeated messages on the tannoy to wear them.
Over the weekend fitted a single chainring guide, no dropped chain for me today!
Towards the end of my commute I saw the 3 man convey I had gone past on Wednesday. I saw them all stop and go into a cafe, all looked to be of the retired variety. I thought it a bit wierd to have a old fellas ride before 08:00 on a weekday and was this a regular thing?


----------



## HLaB (25 Jan 2022)

My first commute today since the start of December last year. Its just 1 mile to the train station and 11 miles at the other end. There wasn't anything of note, except when I got to the office and folks said it was icy, Lol, I had come down the road at tempo/threshold and whilst it was fresh the roads were lovely and dry  Quite pleased now I know the route, I've got it down to 45mins in the morning and 47mins in the dark.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Jan 2022)

Forgive me Cyclechatters, for I have sinned.

Today, for the first time in two years I drove into work instead of cycled. In my defense I got back home after a night away just 30 minutes before I was due to start work and (only) just didn't have enough time to change, bike to work and then change into uniform when I got there. Then to rub it in, I was sent out to examine a trailer load of Trek bikes


----------



## palinurus (27 Jan 2022)

Left work early today to go to the dentist- so got to ride in daylight! (disappointing- I felt I was going slower than usual, also it looked like rain).

Got home, changed and switched bikes to ride to the dentist- Elephant bike for that. Nice ride through the eastern end of the Ebury Way, slippery shoes so riding with my heels right up against the pedals which is the best way to ride an Elephant bike. In Riverside park the overhanging trees I reported have been cut back. The sun was shining now and I could feel the warmth for the first time in ages. No gloves, coat flapping open.

Then to the dentist, parked up at Bushy station in their bike room (it smelled of weed), walked the short distance to the dentist. Had a cleaning, arranged a filling for Saturday - finally aged 50+ I've found a dentist I like (I've been so many times in the last year). The dentist gave me a gift card because Ms. P keeps referring people to her.

Then a short ride to B&Q- I wanted some paint mixing to cover a gap in a seam in some blue wallpaper and they have this amazing paint mixing machine- first they scan the sample, then the result gets input into a machine which automatically doses a pot of base paint with the right colours, then it goes in a shaker. Got a tester pot of paint made up for that job and a really small tin of exterior black to repaint the front step.

Then rode into town for a haircut- and my day just got even better- the barber understood just what I wanted -long like that here- how do you style it? just muss it up here in front? - YES! _exactly_. Gave a £6 tip. When I was unlocking my bike outside a guy said "nice bike, sir"

Then to Sainsbury's for cat litter and other bulky stuff (I had the bike so why not?). Also picked up a Duvel for later.

Got to have been one of the best commuting days ever.


----------



## palinurus (27 Jan 2022)

"Drunk as hell, but no throwin' up
Halfway home and my pager still blowin' up"


----------



## Sixmile (28 Jan 2022)

First off of the year and first ever spill on the tandem I think. I was on route to pick up my eldest from school and took a right hand corner I take hundreds of times throughout the year, front wheel went and I landed in the middle of the road. Thankfully there were no cars oncoming or close behind. The car coming out of the side road had a brief glance at me then drove on. My right knee took most of the impact and bar both handlebars being twisted round, I think the bike got off scot free.


----------



## palinurus (31 Jan 2022)

Headwind! also this morning it was like gaining an extra 20 minutes of daylight all at once (it was overcast most of last week)


----------



## HarryTheDog (31 Jan 2022)

First commute for a week, after my last commute came down with the Lurgy been feeling rough all week. ( defo not Covid) This morning decided to take it easy there was a nasty biting 16mph crosswind. The plan for a easy ride was working fine until at the 15 mile point I got the on your right mate and a guy went past. I recognised him as the bloke who went past the other week on a green Stevens Cx but this time on a road bike with probably 28mm road tyres. ( I recognised the back pack, riding style and dhb tights). He managed well on the mix of mud/hard pack etc and when we got to the rubbish tarmac he started to drop me. I thought I'll get him back on the really rough stuff ahead but no he dropped even more through the really rough lane with slick bits of mud and foot deep puddles .


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jan 2022)

palinurus said:


> Headwind! also this morning it was like gaining an extra 20 minutes of daylight all at once (it was overcast most of last week)


Yep, didn't need the lights on this morning. Fair blowy too. Especially around the tower blocks of Lewisham.
Should be a cracking ride home with that wind.


----------



## HarryTheDog (31 Jan 2022)

Rough Lane as I call it/matey managed it fine on road slicks.


----------



## Arjimlad (31 Jan 2022)

Tough ride to work this morning after 7 days off the bike with a flu bug. A bit grey, somehow a few drivers had missed the Highway Code update about leaving 1.5m for cyclists though


----------



## palinurus (31 Jan 2022)

Nice today, looking forward to the ride home. Ms P dried the washing outside.

If I leave on time it'll be dusky rather than dark when I get home.


----------



## Alex321 (31 Jan 2022)

I'll be going back in on Wednesday. Will be dark when I leave home (just after 7AM), but should be light enough to not need the light to see with from about 20 minutes in, and for at least half the ride home (leaving the office about 16:40).


----------



## fossyant (1 Feb 2022)

Slight obstacle this morning. Had to remove panniers, climb up bank with bike, hoist over two tree trunks, slide back down, then crawl under tree to get my panniers. I'll have to repeat tonight unless I get google maps out now.


----------



## Alex321 (1 Feb 2022)

fossyant said:


> Slight obstacle this morning. Had to remove panniers, climb up bank with bike, hoist over two tree trunks, slide back down, then crawl under tree to get my panniers. I'll have to repeat tonight unless I get google maps out now.
> View attachment 629164


If you're lucky, somebody will have been out with a chainsaw before you go home. Is that canal actually used by boats? They will want to keep the towpath clear if it is (even though canal boats aren't generally towed by horses nowadays).


----------



## Jenkins (1 Feb 2022)

Can't believe it's taken until February, but first wet commute of the year this morning.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Feb 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Can't believe it's taken until February, but first wet commute of the year this morning.



It rained overnight here, but stopped early morning thankfully.


----------



## fossyant (1 Feb 2022)

Alex321 said:


> If you're lucky, somebody will have been out with a chainsaw before you go home. Is that canal actually used by boats? They will want to keep the towpath clear if it is (even though canal boats aren't generally towed by horses nowadays).



Quite a few boats moored a few hundred yards away. Would make good timber for their log burners. Going via the back roads tonight as not trying that again in the pitch black.


----------



## HLaB (1 Feb 2022)

It was forecast to be a bit damp, cloudy ad a little blowy today but thankfully it was nothing like that. I was glad I had decided to wear overshoes as there might have been a slight rainfall over night but nothing major. By the evening it was totally clear and I managed to dash out of the office in enough time to have twighlight for the unlit twisty roads (except for a hollow in a heavily wooded bit) and it didn't go pitch black untill I was on the partially lit main road and cycle paths. Lol, I forgot that it brings out the ninja's  and I made a wrong turning up a short sharp hill realised by mistake turned round and descended. I never clocked the ninja  until I was at the cycle path giveway and slammed on the brakes but with the bend and sharpness of the hill combined with my momentum I had a clipless moment  I probably would have modulated it better on one of my other bikes but the cheap commuter (a Btwin 500) whilst good value doesn't quite have as good brakes and I'm not using them regularly, so it caught me out


----------



## rivers (2 Feb 2022)

It was dry and warm-ish this morning, so I thought "F*ck it, I'll take the summer bike today". I love riding my Sublime. It's such a fun bike on the roads. The only downside is the pedals (for commuting). They're Look Keo compatible power meter pedals, so not great for walking. It wasn't an issue when I lived in Bristol and cycled straight to work, but now I have the added fun of the train and meandering through stations. Looks like I'll be ordering some shoe covers so I don't eat through my cleats.


----------



## Alex321 (2 Feb 2022)

Back into the office today for the first time since the week before Christmas.
Nice easy ride in. Not much wind, but what there was, was a tailwind  
Temperature 7C, which is very warm for 7-8AM at the start of February.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (2 Feb 2022)

Flat this morning, sounded like a gun shot when it went bang, I think the woods valve went pop, I have had this before and it sounded the same.

Did not bother to repair as I was only a 15 minute walk from work and changing a tube on this Gazelle is a real process. I have some Marathon Plus incoming for these and new tubes so will get them fitted when they arrive. Fortunately direct route home is only 30 min walk so I will walk home tonight and pop up with the car later and bring it home. Luckily with a decent stable of bikes I can just ride an alternative to work tomorrow.


----------



## Arjimlad (2 Feb 2022)

The HC changes made me feel more empowered taking primary through a pinch point this morning. 

Had a reportable close pass from a bus further up the road, punishment for not using the shared pavement perhaps. 

The shared pavement is coned off with a missing manhole cover a little further up the road though, so I have very good reasons not to use it. Either way it doesn't justify a bus driver skimming me. 

Reported to the police and to the bus company. The latter will say "sorry you have complained" to me, and that's about it.


----------



## HarryTheDog (2 Feb 2022)

Not a commute story but it is related. For some time I have been trying to get the IT dept to agrea that me bringing in my laptop by bike over rough ground over 40 miles is likely going to end up with me breaking it at some time, I used to have a Tower PC at work as well as my laptop but that got taken off me durring lockdown. ( my part of the company got sold off and my tower PC was put on the old companies inventory) Today they have agread to give me a Tower PC to leave at work, result! hopefully soon no more lugging that around. 
Next job is to get the new owners to build me a shower room.......


----------



## palinurus (4 Feb 2022)

The dry spell ended and I rode to work in light rain. Sitting at my desk and I was lucky with the timing today because it's hammering down now (there's a big metal roof above me and it get's noisy when it rains)


----------



## ianrauk (4 Feb 2022)

Like you @palinurus light drizzle for half the commute, the first half being quite mild and dry. Buggerations, got a puncture about half mile from work. Couldn't be arsed to fix roadside so walked rest of the way. Walked through the door then all hell broke loose with a mad windy cloudburst.
Looking at the forecast it's clearing eastwards and away, so looking like a dry commute home this afternoon. 

So that's rainy commute #2 for the year, #2 over all
Same period last year 4 rainy commutes.


----------



## Jenkins (4 Feb 2022)

I got lucky with the weather - the rain started just as I switched on the PC in the office. It was a bit of a cold & breezy ride in though. The sun has just come out.


----------



## Alex321 (4 Feb 2022)

Light rain when I left home this morning, but had stopped by about 15 minutes in. Roads still pretty wet thougfh, so must have been heavier overnight.

Dry for the ride home, but quite windy and several degrees colder.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Feb 2022)

First mostly dry commute in weeks today; perhaps Spring is coming at last...


----------



## ianrauk (7 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> First mostly dry commute in weeks today; perhaps Spring is coming at last...


It's a lovey, blue sky, crisp morning here in SE London. A little while to go yet until it starts warming up looking at the weather apps,


----------



## fossyant (8 Feb 2022)

Not raining here. Peak canal rather soggy, but decent ride in, fairly breezy (headwind) but pretty mild. The new Co-Op Live Arena is coming on - it's going to be massive (next door to Etihad).


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (8 Feb 2022)

Currently sat outside my house waiting for my girlfriend to come from work with the door keys.
Went and left mine in my work trousers didn't I


----------



## HLaB (8 Feb 2022)

In the morning I had that satisfying moment of a MGIF who was determined to get to that mile long queue one and a half car lengths in front of me 

I maybe should have thanked this evenings SMIDSY (or maybe I am too big and important to stop). Pulled straight out onto a mini roundabout in front of me so he could join a big queue, fortunately it was dry and I anticipated the muppet doing it. When he responded to my shouts of feckin idiot, my thoughts were at least your ears are working. It must have got my hr into the right zone though for a pb commute, so a belated thanks Mr big posh car driver.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Feb 2022)

On the final approach to my village there is a short wooden pedestrian covered bridge linking the levees alongside the river and a road. It has a roof, is relatively out of the way, fairly quiet and has a railing wide enough for beer bottles it is a favourite among the local youth. It's also unlit. As I approached yesterday I saw several bikes in my headlights so I knew the usual crowd were blocking the entrance. 

Pinged bell and turned.

"Evening, mate" came a cheery voice as I turned. 
Evening lads"
The speaker turned along the bridge "Hey, cyclist coming through, move over; Oi Kris, wake up, someone wants to cross"
Further down 'Kris' Looked up from his phone.
"Oh, sorry mate." he moved away.
"No worries. Thanks lads" I said as I crossed
"Any time mate, have a good evening."
"And you..."

Honestly, what is the youth of today coming to?


----------



## ianrauk (11 Feb 2022)

Chilly willy time again this morning. Bit frosty out there. Lovely blue sky, sunny commute though.
Only soured by a div hi viz custard cyclist who decided to over take me as I was indicating to move right. Gave me the fright of my life. He heard me call him a dick head and was lucky he got through the next set of lights before they changed on me.


----------



## Etern4l (11 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> On the final approach to my village there is a short wooden pedestrian covered bridge linking the levees alongside the river and a road. It has a roof, is relatively out of the way, fairly quiet and has a railing wide enough for beer bottles it is a favourite among the local youth. It's also unlit. As I approached yesterday I saw several bikes in my headlights so I knew the usual crowd were blocking the entrance.
> 
> Pinged bell and turned.
> 
> ...



At a similar spot in London these days, you would suddenly exoerience a massive force hitting you in the head, followed by a brief flash of bright light, then darkness and possibly some faint heavenly voice.


----------



## HarryTheDog (14 Feb 2022)

Commute this morning started of nicely, at the 8 mile point i had someone to chase/pace me on my way. It was a real puddle fest this morning so no drafting. I went past him at the 10 mile point and he gradually lost contact.
Then 3 miles from work I did a stupid thing, I took some wet off camber cobbles at too much speed and strangely slipped got caught in a large crack in the cobbles, front wheel suddenly steered into the railings and ended up going headfirst into them and somersaulted over the bars to end on my back with a whack. Steering well out of true so had to get the tools out and straighten it all up.











I was winded but otherwise ok, no doubt will feel it later though.

Yet again caught up with the old gadgers cafe group, 4 of them today though.


----------



## HarryTheDog (14 Feb 2022)

At work I got informed that I was to work from home for the rest of the week due to electrical work in the office, so no more commuting this week, the turbo beckons.
Despite my acrobatics this morning I was only slightly stiff in the back for the pleasant commute home. That was until I got to West Ham Station where some young guy started to question me about my bike, how much was it etc etc. I figured he was more likely to be a scrote working out whether it was worth the hassle of fighting me for the bike rather than a genuinely interested potential cyclist. So I curtly told him that was all my business and not his. He got the message and sloped off.


----------



## fossyant (15 Feb 2022)

Soggy ride in today. I have commandeered a radiator in the office move, so now drying my kit on it at the side of my desk. Fortunately I'm near a wall so can tuck the radiator and widow twanky's washing out of sight.


----------



## Alex321 (15 Feb 2022)

fossyant said:


> Soggy ride in today. I have commandeered a radiator in the office move, so now drying my kit on it at the side of my desk. Fortunately I'm near a wall so can tuck the radiator and widow twanky's washing out of sight.


We are lucky in that we have a tumble drier available in the office, so after a wet ride (like you, this morning's ride was very much a wet one), I can dry my riding clothes ready for the evening ride home.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Feb 2022)

Last week' re-jig of the locker room made all the plug sockets inaccessible so I threatened to move the clothes dryer into the file storage room if it wasn't sorted. Someone found an extension lead just in time for today's somewhat wet & windy commute.


----------



## fossyant (15 Feb 2022)

Clothing only just dry for the ride home !


----------



## rivers (15 Feb 2022)

It felt like riding through treacle into the headwind on the way to work. And the tailwind was not as strong as I hoped on the way home.


----------



## Alex321 (15 Feb 2022)

rivers said:


> It felt like riding through treacle into the headwind on the way to work. And the tailwind was not as strong as I hoped on the way home.


I had a tailwind on the way in, and then the wind had dropped considerably for most of the ride home, though what was still there was a headwind of course.

Took a different route home to usual though, because I needed new brake pads, and Decathlon (at Culverhouse Cross) seem to be the only local store with any in stock compatible with a 105 disc brake set. 

That meant I was riding most of the way home on the A48 - a rather busier road than the back roads I usually take. But there were 50 yards of roadworks in Bonvilston, with defective lights, which meant traffic was backed up to beyond ST Nicholas (around 2 miles of tailback). While I was of course able to sail past all the near stationary traffic, it still slowed me noticeably, and added to about 6 extra sets of traffic lights on the way out of Cardiff, meant I only averaged 14.4 mph, when I usually manage over 15 on the way home.

I don't think I will generally ride that way out of choice.


----------



## HLaB (15 Feb 2022)

This morning's commute was a bliss with it being half term. It was extra quiet due to the road closure half way. I managed to get by on the verge but the barriers were rather firm and covered most of the verge too. There was no works but when I got to work I found out it was closed for works on a gas main, so I decided to take a different way home. The only other thing this morning's commute was notable for was that I beat the rain. About 30mins after I got to work it turned torrential and rained for about 5 hours.

My different route was via a small little rain not much wider than 2.5m and flooded in places particularly at the end where it was flooded for 20m or more. I am not too familiar with the lane so I decided to cautiously climb the verge again. At least it was in the twilight, a few weeks ago it would have been pitched black. 

The commuter is out of the way so I have room to move in my tiny flat but I'll have to remember to dig it out and give it a good clean at the weekend.


----------



## HLaB (15 Feb 2022)

rivers said:


> It felt like riding through treacle into the headwind on the way to work. And the tailwind was not as strong as I hoped on the way home.


Ditto. After all that effort this morning I was expecting something bigger tonight


----------



## Jenkins (16 Feb 2022)

I am not enjoying the wind so far this week - according to the readings from my Garmin Venu & Garmin Connect I have done the equivalent of 122 minutes of "Intensity" in just 53 miles of commuting. in a normal week I dont get anything at all! Add in today's heavy rain and the predicted high winds for Wednesday & Friday (I have Thursday off) and it looks like being one of the worst weeks for quite some time.


----------



## Alex321 (16 Feb 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I am not enjoying the wind so far this week - according to the readings from my Garmin Venu & Garmin Connect I have done the equivalent of 122 minutes of "Intensity" in just 53 miles of commuting. in a normal week I dont get anything at all! Add in today's heavy rain and the predicted high winds for Wednesday & Friday (I have Thursday off) and it looks like being one of the worst weeks for quite some time.


Friday is the only other day I'm due to go in, and that is when the storm is supposed to hit down here (Northern parts of the UK get it much earlier).


----------



## ianrauk (16 Feb 2022)

Last nights commute.. yuk. Dark, cold and wet, very wet. Not at all pleasant. Got home doing a very good impression of a drowned rat. The commute was made even worse by a bus deciding to overtake then pull in immediately, leaving me kno room. Tosser. He got the finger alright.

So that was rainy commute #4 for the year
Same period last year 5 rainy commutes

This mornings commute, a whole world of difference. Mildly warm with temperatures in double figures. Meant I had to change my jacket for a windcheater and long finger gloves for mits. Nice and sunny out but boy it was a bit blowy. Going to be even windier apparently for the ride home.


----------



## Alex321 (16 Feb 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Friday is the only other day I'm due to go in, and that is when the storm is supposed to hit down here (Northern parts of the UK get it much earlier).


If the wind here is going to be worse on Friday than it is today, there is no way I'll be on the bike.


----------



## fossyant (16 Feb 2022)

Fair old headwind on the way in, looks promising for the way home though

Except the last 4 miles are a bit of a dog leg, so I'll have a cross to headwind, better not end up in the canal with a 55 mph gust.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Feb 2022)

Alex321 said:


> If the wind here is going to be worse on Friday than it is today, there is no way I'll be on the bike.


Its not often I bail out of a windy ride as here in London it's rarely that bad. But there's predicted 66mph winds.. so think will be working from home that day.


----------



## fossyant (16 Feb 2022)

The Boss has just phoned saying if it's bad later, I could cycle over to her in Salford for a lift home - I said the bike is covered in mud, so I'll cycle 

I'll probably beat her home. I'm more likely to get hurt cycling over to Salford than from a little bit of wind.


----------



## Etern4l (16 Feb 2022)

fossyant said:


> The Boss has just phoned saying if it's bad later, I could cycle over to her in Salford for a lift home - I said the bike is covered in mud, so I'll cycle
> 
> I'll probably beat her home. I'm more likely to get hurt cycling over to Salford than from a little bit of wind.



Tsk, turning the boss down like that... Cold.


----------



## fossyant (16 Feb 2022)

Etern4l said:


> Tsk, turning the boss down like that... Cold.



I cycled. Blooming windy.


----------



## Arjimlad (16 Feb 2022)

Lovely windy ride home, beautiful moonlight through the clouds along the lanes, then some twonk switches his main beams on for a bit of sport coming towards me  never mind didn't let it spoil the ride.


----------



## palinurus (18 Feb 2022)

Boss texted me yesterday evening and she asked if I would prefer to work from home as it would be windy. Replied I wasn't sure and that I was planning to be onsite as planned to use mixing machinery in the pilot plant. Then replied again 30 minutes later saying that it could wait until Monday. There's only a couple of us so the department is closed today.

Not actually that windy at the time I would have left but forecast to strengthen. Nice because my cat would have been at home alone a long time today as Ms P will be out all day.


----------



## palinurus (18 Feb 2022)

palinurus said:


> Boss texted me yesterday evening and she asked if I would prefer to work from home as it would be windy. Replied I wasn't sure and that I was planning to be onsite as planned to use mixing machinery in the pilot plant. Then replied again 30 minutes later saying that it could wait until Monday. There's only a couple of us so the department is closed today.
> 
> Not actually that windy at the time I would have left but forecast to strengthen. Nice because my cat would have been at home alone a long time today as Ms P will be out all day.



Shite, an engineer turned up to fix the X-ray machine and I was sitting on my arse at home. 

It is actually windy now though.


----------



## Jenkins (18 Feb 2022)

Very little wind when I got up this morning, but a quick line of rain showers heralded a big pick-up in the wind strength. Nothing too bad and still cyclable, but I decided to use one of the bikes fitted with flat pedals so that I can get off & walk comfortably if it does get really bad/unsafe on the way home. Also cut the mileage back from the usual 10-12 miles in to just under 6 keeping to the mostly sheltered areas, and the seafront stretch into the wind was 'interesting'


----------



## palinurus (18 Feb 2022)

Well, I'm more productive at work but opportunity for a lunchtime nap was good.

Back to the usual on Monday. Just noticed there's a smashed chimney pot in the alleyway, don't know if it's ours or the neighbours- can't say I ever counted them.


----------



## palinurus (19 Feb 2022)

palinurus said:


> Just noticed there's a smashed chimney pot in the alleyway, don't know if it's ours or the neighbours- can't say I ever counted them.



Looked on Streetview- there were four of them, each with a little cowl over the top. And there are still four, each with it's little cowl over the top.

Looked at the neighbours house on Streetview and they have two, and they still have two.

So god knows what the smashed masonry is in the alleyway.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Feb 2022)

palinurus said:


> Looked on Streetview- there were four of them, each with a little cowl over the top. And there are still four, each with it's little cowl over the top.
> 
> Looked at the neighbours house on Streetview and they have two, and they still have two.
> 
> So god knows what the smashed masonry is in the alleyway.



Quantum chimneys.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (21 Feb 2022)

Last night saw proper pouring rain & a vicious westerly gale - you could see lines of water on the road moving east. 
Anytime moving south was battling & risking crosswinds strong enough to throw you off the bike. 
A lot of branches & twig debris around. Still, the tailwind meant being able to pull higher gears & get home sooner. All good.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Feb 2022)

A fair old breezy ride into work this morning. It was very blustery. Having to be aware of any out of nowhere gusts and at times a vicious headwind made for slower going. At time's having to rely on a death grip of the handlebars. 
One particular road of which I call windy alley for obvious reasons as a nightmare. I turned into it and near come to a standstill. It was if someone had put a hand on my chest to try push me back. Tough old work.
Fingers cross for a far easier ride home later.


----------



## RoadRider400 (21 Feb 2022)

palinurus said:


> Looked on Streetview- there were four of them, each with a little cowl over the top. And there are still four, each with it's little cowl over the top.
> 
> Looked at the neighbours house on Streetview and they have two, and they still have two.
> 
> So god knows what the smashed masonry is in the alleyway.


You might even call it masonawry.


----------



## palinurus (21 Feb 2022)

Blowy this morning, but only alarmingly so on the most exposed bit while crossing the M25. Expecting maybe a bit of assistance on the way home as the wind should swing around to the NW.

Now it's light in the mornings and evenings I can see how dirty my bike is.


----------



## HarryTheDog (22 Feb 2022)

Having not ridden through the storms I was interested to see how my Canal path route was. turned out not too bad, lots of twigs and cack about but only one tree blown over low so i had to get off and limbo under it and another small one completely down but I could skirt around it. Bloody chain came off on the daft stone corrugations and when I put it back on found that stupid noise where the chain is on the wrong teeth of the narrow wide jockey wheel so had to stop again to sort that out. 
NB face mask wearing on the train now seems to be very now NOT in fashion.


----------



## HarryTheDog (22 Feb 2022)

Worth a mention, I looked on flyby and saw I had overtaken someone on a 16 mile journey. I thought I never overtook a cyclist at that point. Went into the guys activity, 16 mile run at a 7.43 mph average ( not tarmac canal path) . Looks like the guy runs 48 miles a week. Not bad going I thought.


----------



## HLaB (22 Feb 2022)

Nothing really interesting happened on my commute. There was a change of route for me because of gasworks (the alternate circa 3m wide lane was a little worse for wear after the recent storms), the usual SMIDSY/IDGAFs/MGIFs (nothing unexpected) and I finally got to grips with the cycle entrance to the office (I had been going round the maze of a building to the cycle store and entrance rather than going through it).


----------



## Jenkins (22 Feb 2022)

For the first time in a few commutes the wind was only at 'very breezy' strength, rather than 'this is fecking ridiculous' strength. The rain showers both ways were an unwelcome addition.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Feb 2022)

For the first time in a couple of weeks the weather cleared sufficiently that I could see the Vosges mountains on the way into work.


----------



## Alex321 (23 Feb 2022)

Surprise rain (heavy drizzle) for the first third or so of the ride today. Came out of nowhere - it was dry as I goit the bike out, but started raining just as I got on it.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Feb 2022)

What a glorious, chilly, blue sunny sky morning today. The commute on only soured by the sheer amount of traffic today. 
Better make the most of the nice weather as it looks like rain for tomorrows commute.


----------



## palinurus (23 Feb 2022)

It was still light enough when I got home last night that- even after leaving work a little late- I had enough light to clean my bike.

This morning was chilly and bright, sun not quite up when I left. Stopped to take photographs at one point. Overtook a guy on a Pinarello with bare legs whose shorts needed replacing (it's rare I see anyone else going my way). Saw someone I know walking her dogs (wife of a drummer I was in a band with until a few years ago) and noticed she had a couple of extra dogs so stopped to ask about that and catch up quickly.


----------



## fossyant (23 Feb 2022)

WFH today, so did 40 minutes or so in the garage on Zwift. Back in the office tomorrow. Missed the rain on Monday, and debris wasn't too bad on the canal - lots of small branches, but not an issue for a MTB.

It's getting lighter - seem to notice it more being in the office on a tuesday and Thursday, that 4 day gap over the weekend is quite noticeable how much lighter it is. Reminds me, better pop one of the lights on charge for tomorrow


----------



## palinurus (24 Feb 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Better make the most of the nice weather as it looks like rain for tomorrows commute.



Going by the puddles it had been raining heavily at some point, but rain was pretty light when I left and it was a nice ride in.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Feb 2022)

palinurus said:


> Going by the puddles it had been raining heavily at some point, but rain was pretty light when I left and it was a nice ride in.


The rain started here at about 5am and was quite heavy until 7.30am. There was a dry window so I left about then to very wet roads. It was only when I got near to work about 50 minutes later did it start to rain heavy again. Not nice conditions out there this morning. Because of the rain, the traffic was absolutely metal.
the rain looks like it's here all day unfortunately, so looking forward to a wet ride home.

So.
Rainy commute # 5 for the year
For the same period last year, 5


----------



## Alex321 (24 Feb 2022)

ianrauk said:


> The rain started here at about 5am and was quite heavy until 7.30am. There was a dry window so I left about then to very wet roads. It was only when I got near to work about 50 minutes later did it start to rain heavy again. Not nice conditions out there this morning. Because of the rain, the traffic was absolutely metal.
> the rain looks like it's here all day unfortunately, so looking forward to a wet ride home.
> 
> So.
> ...


I must admit, rain really doesn't bother me too much. Certainly not enough to bother counting how many rainy commutes I have.

I am lucky in that not only do we have a shower in work, but we also have a tumble drier available, so if I get wet, my kit goes in ath and I at least start out dry on the way home.

There is one downhill on the way into work where I normally get up enough speed that rain will sting my face quite a bit, that hill was qiute uncomfortable yesterday.

Not in the office today, but going in again tomorrow.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Feb 2022)

ianrauk said:


> The rain started here at about 5am and was quite heavy until 7.30am. There was a dry window so I left about then to very wet roads. It was only when I got near to work about 50 minutes later did it start to rain heavy again. Not nice conditions out there this morning. Because of the rain, the traffic was absolutely metal.
> the rain looks like it's here all day unfortunately, so looking forward to a wet ride home.
> 
> So.
> ...



Ugh. I had about three weeks solid rain and/or wind and general dampness. 

I've now had two days of dry sunshine but I'm too scared to wash the bike.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Ugh. I had about three weeks solid rain and/or wind and general dampness.
> 
> I've now had two days of dry sunshine but I'm too scared to wash the bike.


Typical.. I cleaned my bike yesterday


----------



## ianrauk (24 Feb 2022)

Alex321 said:


> I must admit, rain really doesn't bother me too much. Certainly not enough to bother counting how many rainy commutes I have.
> 
> I am lucky in that not only do we have a shower in work, but we also have a tumble drier available, so if I get wet, my kit goes in ath and I at least start out dry on the way home.
> 
> ...


It doesn't bother me either. Far to many years of cycle commuting to let it bother me. 
I started posting these stats on the forum years ago and some people find it interesting to see that in a years cycle commute, and in the scheme of things, there's really not that many wet rides in a year.


----------



## HarryTheDog (28 Feb 2022)

I have not been doing this cycle route for long, ( started after new year I think) and today was a morning of firsts.
First morning no lights needed at all ( 06:30 start on the commute) 
First time I have meant plonker cyclist cycling on wrong side of the cycle path ( first 2 cyclists I met) 
First time anyone has said hello or head nod, 2 hellos and 1 head nod. The 2 hellos very unexpected, the first a Rastafarion on a hybrid and the 2nd a middle aged lady on a Brompton.
First time a complete tailwind instead of crosswind, recorded fastest commute in . ( sounds slow 14.5 mph but in my defense 20 miles on rough canal path on 40mm gravel tyres, at least a stone overweight )
First time I got a bit shouty at another cyclist for having a dying sun strapped to his handlebars, quite a light morning but still got my eyeballs burnt out by his stupidly bright light.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (28 Feb 2022)

A recent commute saw the wind direction change 180 degrees - while working- which meant a headwind there & a headwind return home.
It doesn't happen too often, and I don't recall ever having a tailwind-assisted commute for both journeys. All good though, extra cardio workout!


----------



## HarryTheDog (28 Feb 2022)

Just some pics of mr bright light, I saw him coming half a mile away. you can see his light just below the bridge ahead.














my camera could not deal with his light


----------



## Alex321 (28 Feb 2022)

HarryTheDog said:


> Just some pics of mr bright light, I saw him coming half a mile away. you can see his light just below the bridge ahead.
> 
> 
> my camera could not deal with his light


Amateur level cameras IME aren't much use for that. They can't cope with any moderately bright light, so you really can't judge from the photos how bad it was.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (28 Feb 2022)

Back on the Gazelle today after its three weeks or so off the road after getting a blow out. I had in the interim fitted some Marathon Plus, new tubes, swapped the 18t to a 20t, fitted a new chain and also a nice new shifter. I had also done a little service on the brakes. 

I had kinda forgotten how heavy it is, but got back into the swing of things quickly. Commute itself was fairly plain as I am still heading to the local office so it's only a 10 min ride, but the cargo box was welcome.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Mar 2022)

After yesterday's glorious sunny blue sky commute, the predicted forecast of rain wasn't wrong. Even though it wasn't heavy, more drizzle then anything, It still made for a wet commute.

As touch on in another thread elsewhere where someone asked if the traffic was getting worse post pandemic. Today's back up traffic was horrendous. No doubt the roan not helping and a set of roadworks. Lewisham was at a standstill in all directions it seemed. It can't remember when I have ever seen it so snarled up. 

So, rainy commute # 6 for the year out of 66 commutes
Same period last year, 5 rainy commutes.


----------



## HLaB (1 Mar 2022)

The last week of the Gas works which has seen me having to divert my new commute. The first time the route I took via a little was flooded and 2nd time I decided the alternative route also via a little lane was a little too storm damaged. So I thought Id take a road that appeared on the default level of google (without zooming in) in a line as thick as what is decent width road and it was also sign posted. You guessed it, it was also a little lane. The lanes will probably be ideal in the summer but with traffic 'rat running' to avoid the gas works they were quite busy and I'm spending too much time looking forward or glancing over my shoulder and not looking directly down at my front wheel. So I ended up with a p'ture. Sod's law I read a post on here about p'tures last night and it was bound to happen. There if you have read this you are cursed now, hopefully not using the full 'p' word negates the curse


----------



## HarryTheDog (2 Mar 2022)

A drizzly commute that got off to a bad start, C2c smartcard did not work on the train had to argue with the gate guy and ticket office lady to get let through at Basildon, same excercise at West Ham though no ticket office lady as no ticket office open, got it to look forward to on the way home as well. 
When I got on the the West Ham Greenway which is pretty dam wide a prat on a escooter decided instead of overtaking on the right properly where there was acres of space, no he was going to "buzz" me by overtaking in the foot gap on my left. Gave me a bit of a startle, lucky for him I did not shove him into the verge. He made his escape at nearly 30mph.
Then I came across my friendly Rastafarion in full foul weather gear complete with a blue plastic bag over his head. 
A the ten mile point, oh dam soft rear tyre. I run tubeless could find no hissing or evidence of a object. Blew it back up. 2 miles later soft again. Again no evidence of a puncture. Blew it back up and it lasted the last 8 miles. Pleased that I had 2 offers of help from other cyclists though. Hopefully it was just sealant doing its job. Will fully inspect at dinner time.


----------



## Spartak (2 Mar 2022)

Avonmouth Bridge taken from Lamplighters Marsh in Bristol on Monday evenings commute.


----------



## Alex321 (2 Mar 2022)

Very wet commute in this morning, but pretty uneventful. A little slower than usual, mainly because of water on the road increasing rolling resistance, but also traffic pretty heavy once I hit the city, and while you can get past OK on a bike, you still can't really go quite as fast as you would with a clear road.


----------



## rivers (2 Mar 2022)

HarryTheDog said:


> A drizzly commute that got off to a bad start, C2c smartcard did not work on the train had to argue with the gate guy and ticket office lady to get let through at Basildon, same excercise at West Ham though no ticket office lady as no ticket office open, got it to look forward to on the way home as well.
> When I got on the the West Ham Greenway which is pretty dam wide a prat on a escooter decided instead of overtaking on the right properly where there was acres of space, no he was going to "buzz" me by overtaking in the foot gap on my left. Gave me a bit of a startle, lucky for him I did not shove him into the verge. He made his escape at nearly 30mph.
> Then I came across my friendly Rastafarion in full foul weather gear complete with a blue plastic bag over his head.
> A the ten mile point, oh dam soft rear tyre. I run tubeless could find no hissing or evidence of a object. Blew it back up. 2 miles later soft again. Again no evidence of a puncture. Blew it back up and it lasted the last 8 miles. Pleased that I had 2 offers of help from other cyclists though. Hopefully it was just sealant doing its job. Will fully inspect at dinner time.


I have the same issue with my GWR smartcard. The station staff can see that I have season ticket on the smartcard, but for whatever reason, it will not open the gates for me. They've gotten to know me at the railway station in Bath and just let me through (no gates at my destination). But the lovely people at the ticket office have written me a note (stamped by the ticket office) detailing my smartcard info, so I just show that if there is a new person on the gate.


----------



## Arjimlad (2 Mar 2022)

This morning's 10 mile ride to WFH was memorable because 

1. It was grey, misty and threatening to rain hard but I got up & got out anyway and enjoyed it; 
2. A driver overtook me too fast & too close on a supposed "quietway" - and when putting the report in I noted that their MOT expired last October so that's a good one to get reported. 

Bon courage!


----------



## HarryTheDog (2 Mar 2022)

rivers said:


> I have the same issue with my GWR smartcard. The station staff can see that I have season ticket on the smartcard, but for whatever reason, it will not open the gates for me. They've gotten to know me at the railway station in Bath and just let me through (no gates at my destination). But the lovely people at the ticket office have written me a note (stamped by the ticket office) detailing my smartcard info, so I just show that if there is a new person on the gate.


It happened to me yesterday as well, also just happened that the lady sat across from me last night also had the same problem. ( I know cos she rang her husband and had a right good moan) . For her and me same as you, the booking office lady could read our tickets were on the dam card but didnt work on the gate. I have ordered a new card.( as ticket office lady said mine was a real old type card) Its a real pain in the butt for me as I catch a very early train and I always cut it fine , on the way home if I finish work at 5 it takes me 10 mins to change and if there are no hiccups I can make the fast train ( only 1 stop before mine all others have 4) with 10 minutes to spare any chaindrops, punctures or hold up at the barriers could mean I miss it . Less hassle just to buy a real ticket at this rate. I rang C2C oh no problems like this reported sir, complete twaddle.


----------



## HarryTheDog (2 Mar 2022)

Sorry I seem to be hogging this thread today. Left work late due to urgent customer request and made the fast train just before it left the station.
I also have to report e-scooters are now top of my s**t list. Saw 2 lights coming towards me on the canal path, just as we were about to meet the one behind went to overtake, it was a e-scooter. So we met 3 abreast in a 5ft space and I had the shitty end of the stick as I was canal side. No way was I ending up in the canal so I slowed and leant inwards fully expecting to smack him hard with my shoulder, instead we just brushed and he shouted something. A bit rich since the whole situation was brought about by him being a twat.


----------



## Alex321 (2 Mar 2022)

My trip home, while drier, didn't go quite as well as my trip to work.

All was good, even a bit of a tailwind, until about 1.5 miles or so from home when the dreaded p* fairy paid another visit. And this time my old multitool decided that a stiff through-axle was too much for it, so I finished up walking that last bit.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Mar 2022)

I nearly got taken out by some form of wildlife on the way home on Wednesday night - given that it was gone 22:30 and it was on the unlit country lane part of my commute I suspect a badger. All I know is that out of nowhere the front wheel was suddenly knocked off course and the rear bumped over something fairly large & solid where my headlight hadn't picked up anything in the road. There was no way I was going to go back and see if whatever I'd hit was still there as I was just glad not to have come off or hit the verge having regained control.


----------



## fossyant (3 Mar 2022)

What a difference a set of tyres make - changed from the studs as I've not seen any ice on the canal (awaits next week's snow bomb) and swapped to a closer ratio set of sprockets, and I'm 5 minutes quicker. 

Decent morning, no rain !


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Mar 2022)

fossyant said:


> What a difference a set of tyres make - changed from the studs as I've not seen any ice on the canal (awaits next week's snow bomb) and swapped to a closer ratio set of sprockets, and I'm 5 minutes quicker.
> 
> Decent morning, no rain !



The first day riding with normal tyres is almost worth using spikes for.

Of course it generally causes a localised winter apocalypse within a week...


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Mar 2022)

"Hmm, don't expect too much by way of speed today" I thought as I donned a heavy rucksack with laptop, charger, shirts, cable ties & cutter for a rainy ride to work.

The commute was all of 14 seconds longer than last time's ride in the dry, unencumbered by aforementioned rucksack!


----------



## GeekDadZoid (5 Mar 2022)

Bit of an incident on yesterdays commute into the city centre. I was with my mate, my on my Houldsworth him on his electric Brompton. We were heading down the Wilmslow Road cycle path just before Rusholme and there is a turning for a private school which is particularly bad for left hooks in my experience, just before we got there an escooter wizzed past me and a left turning car had to break to avoid him, the car started to move, albeit slowly as I approached at about 20km/h, unsure of his intentions I put on the anchors, not too harshly but with enough time to stop before the turn. I came to a stop, as did the car after what seemed like 5 seconds I head a shrek and my mates comes bundling into the back of me. Fortunately no-one was hurt nor was anything damaged, but it made me think.

The driver had not encroached on the cyclelane, so he legally had done nothing wrong.

I was unsure of his intentions so I was not comfortable proceeding.

Would you have done different?

99% of the time when we ride together I take the lead, I normally have the route planned in my head and he likes to follow. I constantly check over my shoulder to see where he is so I don't lose him and he generally does not ride on my back wheel, and from memory my last glance possibly 20m back, he was 20m behind me, he also confirmed he had seen the car, but not noticed I had stopped.

For future rides what kind of planning would you put in place for this kind of incident? Shouting can work but not so easy on a busy road, adaptive brake lights might be an option, I have a see.sense, but find it naff.

Anyway, turned out we had a great coffee at Takk and a fab ride home.


----------



## HarryTheDog (7 Mar 2022)

Over the weekend I found 2 thorns in my rear tyre which was probably the cause of my rear tyre continually going soft. I got them out and let the sealant do its job. Last night checked the tyres were still hard.
This morning dam, rear tyre flat. Blew it back up and hoped it would be fine. I was also looking forward to being able to go through the train station gates straight away with my new C2C smartcard, I had tested it yesterday and it worked.
Got to the station, tapped in, nope didnt work, or the 2nd time. Then a very fat middle aged behind me started shouting hysterically that she was going to miss her train cos of the bloody stupid cyclist. I was not best chuffed but on the 3rd time the gate opened. I was thinking of saying if she wasnt so fat she could go through the normal gates but I kept my gob shut.
Train was quite full so I had to stand with my bike. when I went to get off I suddenly realised that a bloke probably mid 50's stood behind me was taking the piss out of my bike ( its very pink) and my shoes and my cycling tights , to his mate in a loud enough voice to ensure I heard . Well this time I was not going to keep my gob shut so informed him it was best for his health if he kept his gob shut. He smirked but it was a shot across his bows and no more piss taking.
All this put me in a foul mood but I decided to take a chill pill and saunter into work and enjoy the ride , recorded my slowest ever commute ( 12.7 mph avg) but took my time to look at the many boats on my route, arrived at work feeling much better. I really do miss my old commute where I did not have to use the dam train, its by far the worst part of my commute.


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Mar 2022)

GeekDadZoid said:


> Bit of an incident on yesterdays commute into the city centre. I was with my mate, my on my Houldsworth him on his electric Brompton. We were heading down the Wilmslow Road cycle path just before Rusholme and there is a turning for a private school which is particularly bad for left hooks in my experience, just before we got there an escooter wizzed past me and a left turning car had to break to avoid him, the car started to move, albeit slowly as I approached at about 20km/h, unsure of his intentions I put on the anchors, not too harshly but with enough time to stop before the turn. I came to a stop, as did the car after what seemed like 5 seconds I head a shrek and my mates comes bundling into the back of me. Fortunately no-one was hurt nor was anything damaged, but it made me think.
> 
> The driver had not encroached on the cyclelane, so he legally had done nothing wrong.
> 
> ...


I don't see what you could have done differently, maybe shout out to your pal that you're slowing/stopping in case he's in a daydream.. had this a couple of times on family rides when my daughter was younger, so we shout out now. If your companion doesn't notice you slowing down he's not going to notice the SeeSense brake light either. I can understand how he'd be focussing on the car ahead & not you, though.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (7 Mar 2022)

Slightly extended commute for tonight's shift to take in a Hull marina sunset. Surprisingly warm, need to tell myself I can wear shorts


----------



## HarryTheDog (7 Mar 2022)

I must have a sign on my forehead today that says please annoy this guy as much as possible. After this morning shennanigans I was hoping for a quiet day but disaster struck at work and I did not leave work till after 18:00.
On the ride to the station I had a guy start drafting me who then started to roar like a lion and then whoop like a Chimpanzee for no apparent reason. I deemed him slightly un-hinged, not dangerous but bloody annoying.
Then I got to the station and the duty drunk decided I was to be his next best friend, luckily he was catching a different train so only had to put up with him for ten long minutes.


----------



## C R (7 Mar 2022)

HarryTheDog said:


> I must have a sign on my forehead today that says please annoy this guy as much as possible. After this morning shennanigans I was hoping for a quiet day but disaster struck at work and I did not leave work till after 18:00.
> On the ride to the station I had a guy start drafting me who then started to roar like a lion and then whoop like a Chimpanzee for no apparent reason. I deemed him slightly un-hinged, not dangerous but bloody annoying.
> Then I got to the station and the duty drunk decided I was to be his next best friend, luckily he was catching a different train so only had to put up with him for ten long minutes.


At least you didn't have to sit in traffic.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Mar 2022)

I had to take a client to an interview yesterday. This meant catching the train together, riding past my apartment to their possible future place of work, catching the train back past my apartment to get them back to their local station, then cycling back to my apartment. 

I was late back. Still, it's overtime.


----------



## HarryTheDog (8 Mar 2022)

C R said:


> At least you didn't have to sit in traffic.


I think yestarday I would have rather sat in traffic. I ended up on the work computer till 23:00 last night and fell out of bed still working on yestardays problems this morning. Now WFH today and Thursday. Wed and Friday customer meetings so no cycle commutes.


----------



## C R (8 Mar 2022)

HarryTheDog said:


> I think yestarday I would have rather sat in traffic. I ended up on the work computer till 23:00 last night and fell out of bed still working on yestardays problems this morning. Now WFH today and Thursday. Wed and Friday customer meetings so no cycle commutes.


You should have taken this week on holiday by the sound of it.


----------



## fossyant (8 Mar 2022)

WFH yesterday so did 21 miles on the road bike at lunch. In the office today - cold and breezy, but, first time in months, I got to work not covered in mud. The canal was surprisingly dry - long may this continue.


----------



## palinurus (8 Mar 2022)

Nice ride home. Not quite halfway back I noticed a cyclist ahead of me had slowed and pulled into a parking space and was looking back at me so I stopped- turns out it was @Juan Kog.


----------



## HLaB (8 Mar 2022)

A bit of a chalk and cheese commute for me today. In the morning it was a strong headwind all the way and 0deg. At a guess I was 35mins to town on another day I'd be around 30mins. That 5mins makes a massive difference and puts me right into the middle of school run chaos. That said my stationary time is only 2 mins, a driver probably faces 10mins. Just as I got through town I p'tured (I made the mistake of seeing the thread that has the full p word. That's a curse and it was bound to happen). I decided though I was close enough to the office and powered up the 1/4 mile 5 % hill then round the bend to the office to warm up. That was the right decision and I fixed it at lunch in 10deg sunshine.
That heat had hung around to this evening and I managed with a strong tailie to do the hillier reverse about 6 minutes faster and get to the station before it got dark and the temperature started to fall again.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (8 Mar 2022)

Was working at my mate's ( and colleague's ) house today so had a fab 9km ride over to his, including a great section of Riverside path. 

Saw loads of people out and about on their bikes too, really felt like winter is coming to the end.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Mar 2022)

First commute in almost daylight both ways for this year.


----------



## Alex321 (9 Mar 2022)

"Interesting" commute in to work this morning. Coming down the road between Pendoylan and Gwern-y-Steeple, came up behind a recent coming-together of van and car. Car was right up on the bank at one side, leaning against the front of the van. If the van reversed out, the odds are the car would fall on its' side.

After a few minutes, when it was obvious nobody was going anywhere soon (and by which time a bus had also pulled up behind me), I managed to hand my bike over the top of the car bonnet to the car driver (both drivers were out of the vehicles and OK, no passengers), then wriggle myself past the other side of the van and carry on.

Then, once in Cardiff, a van pulled out across my path from a side street - fortunately he saw me and stopped just in time for me to swerve around the front - if he hadn't stopped, I'd have hit him, because I couldn't have stopped in time.

And then a few hundred yards on, a raised crossing with a woman walking parallel to the road, suddenly turned onto the crossing without glancing up to see if anything coming too close to stop - again, I had to swerve around her front. I was less than 3 seconds from the crossing when she turned towards it, doing 18mph.


----------



## fossyant (10 Mar 2022)

Same as Tuesday, WFH Weds, so out on road bike again, then today MTB on the canal to work - it's dry, my bike is clean  Massive difference to last week where the bike looked like a mobile swamp.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Mar 2022)

Daylight both ways, at last...

On the way in...






On the way back...


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 Mar 2022)

Back on the bike this week , been a while . Anyway pesky kids from local high school been dropping drawing pins on the cycle path . Managed to clear 5 of them with my tyres  . Tubeless wins again !


----------



## avecReynolds531 (11 Mar 2022)

After a striking rose colored sunrise, the sun arrived for leaving after a night shift. There wasn't one rain cloud (or what I've learned to recognise as rain clouds!) in the sky, but there was persistent showery rain for most of the commute. Couldn't see where the rain was originating from at all - bizarre & beyond my limited understanding. 
No matter, cycling home in the morning after work is always good.


----------



## Alex321 (11 Mar 2022)

Breezy ride in this morning, headwind almost all the way - which is unusual, given I'm heading mainly East. Officially a 20mph wind from the SE.

But totally incident free, just a bit slow. The wind made it fairly chilly, and it started raining about half a mile from the office.


----------



## Poacher (11 Mar 2022)

avecReynolds531 said:


> There wasn't one rain cloud (or what I've learned to recognise as rain clouds!) in the sky, but there was persistent showery rain for most of the commute. Couldn't see where the rain was originating from at all - bizarre & beyond my limited understanding.


Any aircraft in the vicinity?


----------



## avecReynolds531 (11 Mar 2022)

Poacher said:


> Any aircraft in the vicinity?


None that could be seen or heard. There was a decent southerly breeze-turning-gale that may have carried some unwanted precipitation northwards - don't know.
Bike was promptly cleaned & dried on returning home.


----------



## Alex321 (13 Mar 2022)

Well that (Friday PM) will be my last commute, or any bike ride for a few weeks or months.

Half a mile from home, at the bottom of a steep hill, coming round a bend, met a car coming the other way. She stopped, I made the mistake of braking, much too hard, looked up the back wheel, and skidded across the road, hitting the car towards the nearside front bumper. Sailed over the corner of the car and hit the ground rather hard.

Spent the next few hours in A&E. Two dislocated fingers on left hand, but badly smashed up right wrist. In a cast at the moment, but likely to need surgery and metalwork. Fracture clinic on Wednesday when I think they will decide.

All my own fault, and TBH I'm lucky it wasn't even worse. But if I hadn't braked, I'd probably have got past.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (13 Mar 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Well that (Friday PM) will be my last commute, or any bike ride for a few weeks or months.
> 
> Half a mile from home, at the bottom of a steep hill, coming round a bend, met a car coming the other way. She stopped, I made the mistake of braking, much too hard, looked up the back wheel, and skidded across the road, hitting the car towards the nearside front bumper. Sailed over the corner of the car and hit the ground rather hard.
> 
> ...


Hope your not feeling too bad and the recovery is speedy.


----------



## cyberknight (14 Mar 2022)

back to commuting today, first one since the interesting events of nov 19


----------



## GeekDadZoid (14 Mar 2022)

Gave the new project a ride in today, only a few miles so walkable if it fails. Can't quite workout if I am happy with the size yet.


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Mar 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Well that (Friday PM) will be my last commute, or any bike ride for a few weeks or months.
> 
> Half a mile from home, at the bottom of a steep hill, coming round a bend, met a car coming the other way. She stopped, I made the mistake of braking, much too hard, looked up the back wheel, and skidded across the road, hitting the car towards the nearside front bumper. Sailed over the corner of the car and hit the ground rather hard.
> 
> ...


Hope you heal well, what a nightmare.


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Mar 2022)

cyberknight said:


> back to commuting today, first one since the interesting events of nov 19


That's good to hear ! Hope it went well.


----------



## cyberknight (14 Mar 2022)

Arjimlad said:


> That's good to hear ! Hope it went well.


No power on hills cos I'm fat and don't enjoy getting out of the saddle yet as the shoulder is still weak


----------



## ianrauk (15 Mar 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Well that (Friday PM) will be my last commute, or any bike ride for a few weeks or months.
> 
> Half a mile from home, at the bottom of a steep hill, coming round a bend, met a car coming the other way. She stopped, I made the mistake of braking, much too hard, looked up the back wheel, and skidded across the road, hitting the car towards the nearside front bumper. Sailed over the corner of the car and hit the ground rather hard.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear this Alex.


----------



## cyberknight (15 Mar 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Well that (Friday PM) will be my last commute, or any bike ride for a few weeks or months.
> 
> Half a mile from home, at the bottom of a steep hill, coming round a bend, met a car coming the other way. She stopped, I made the mistake of braking, much too hard, looked up the back wheel, and skidded across the road, hitting the car towards the nearside front bumper. Sailed over the corner of the car and hit the ground rather hard.
> 
> ...


ouch heal up fast


----------



## cyberknight (15 Mar 2022)

1st commute went uneventfully , shoulder was aching from physio but no worse than i have had from work sometimes.Coming home it was close to freezing so i could have done with thicker gloves and it was a shock to the system riding after midnight.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Mar 2022)

Today was a decidedly grey day, so no pretty pictures of distant mountains et c. On the other hand it was thankfully dry, the gravel paths had drained the water away, and there was no headwind, so basically a 0-0 win...


----------



## rivers (15 Mar 2022)

Dry and warm day, so that means one thing: Time to take the summer bike out (yes, I use my best bike for commuting. It's fun to ride and I have secure storage). I love my Sublime, it's such a great ride. And it's faster with less effort (2 minutes over 4.5 miles), and I cannot wait for the extended commute home once the days get a little bit longer (50 miles, down around the lake).
Although, I did have wonky power meter readings, so either something is wrong with the power meter or I had a 350 watt increase in power overnight. Luckily, these pedals were given to me for the cost of a beer


----------



## T4tomo (15 Mar 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Well that (Friday PM) will be my last commute, or any bike ride for a few weeks or months.
> 
> Half a mile from home, at the bottom of a steep hill, coming round a bend, met a car coming the other way. She stopped, I made the mistake of braking, much too hard, looked up the back wheel, and skidded across the road, hitting the car towards the nearside front bumper. Sailed over the corner of the car and hit the ground rather hard.
> 
> ...


ouch nightmare, hope you heal soon and the bike is OK


----------



## DCBassman (15 Mar 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Well that (Friday PM) will be my last commute, or any bike ride for a few weeks or months.
> 
> Half a mile from home, at the bottom of a steep hill, coming round a bend, met a car coming the other way. She stopped, I made the mistake of braking, much too hard, looked up the back wheel, and skidded across the road, hitting the car towards the nearside front bumper. Sailed over the corner of the car and hit the ground rather hard.
> 
> ...


Ow, GWS!


----------



## GeekDadZoid (15 Mar 2022)

Fab commute in today, my mate was with me on his electric brompton and we managed so quite long runs with all green lights, really makes a difference.

Even managed to stop for a coffee at my favourite coffee shop on the way in.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Mar 2022)

A colleague who lives in the same village as me didn't believe that I could get the 10k (6 miles) back from work in half an hour, so when she drove off she said she'd wait at the edge of the village.

Apparently I made it in 25 minutes...


----------



## fossyant (15 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> A colleague who lives in the same village as me didn't believe that I could get the 10k (6 miles) back from work in half an hour, so when she drove off she said she'd wait at the edge of the village.
> 
> Apparently I made it in 25 minutes...


As long as that


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Mar 2022)

fossyant said:


> As long as that



Well, I didn't want to rush...


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (15 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Today was a decidedly grey day, so no pretty pictures of distant mountains et c. On the other hand it was thankfully dry, the gravel paths had drained the water away, and there was no headwind, so basically a 0-0 win...


Yes 100% agree I'd take grey/dull/miserable and overcast over a headwind any day!


----------



## HLaB (15 Mar 2022)

Today's commute was a bliss and that was maybe due to the fairweather commuters (thanks folk) with them out of their cars there was more gaps in the traffic and my commute which is circa 45mins + was circa 40 mins (42mins AM and 39mins PM). I am doing it on my heavy Triban but I bought for locking up outside at my old work, my new work has a nice secure bike shed so I might reclaiming my aluminium Kinesis which is in a mates garage or even rebuilding the Ti Kinesis. It would be a shame to lose the Triban though apart from a broken spoke and the usual wear and tear it has not let me down in 6000+ miles despite me not being to precious of it.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Mar 2022)

So is the Sahara desert still there? Just asking as I think most of it was deposited on SE London. Everywhere is covered in fine red sandy dust. After yesterday evenings commute, the peak of my cycling cap had a red line of sand. Didn't help my throat much either. Made for a bit coughy. It rained all day yesterday too. Not heavy rain, but rain never the less. In complete contrast today which is a beautiful blue sky, sunny day.

So rainy commute #10 for the year
Last year compared. 5 rainy commutes.


----------



## fossyant (17 Mar 2022)

Fine morning today - bit frosty so took the cobbled locks on the canal with care - only one was a bit dicey. Our cycle shelter has a broken mag lock again - it has two entrances but the one to the street is open. I've thrown the manual 'lock' on it and put a poster on the door telling others not to use it as it will not lock behind them. I've alerted Estates, but the job is going to take a while to fix.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Mar 2022)

ianrauk said:


> So is the Sahara desert still there? Just asking as I think most of it was deposited on SE London. Everywhere is covered in fine red sandy dust. After yesterday evenings commute, the peak of my cycling cap had a red line of sand. Didn't help my throat much either. Made for a bit coughy. It rained all day yesterday too. Not heavy rain, but rain never the less. In complete contrast today which is a beautiful blue sky, sunny day.
> 
> So rainy commute #10 for the year
> Last year compared. 5 rainy commutes.


Just light drizze yesterday afternoon on my way home - I didn't notice the effect of the sand until I picked up my glasses this afternoon and it turns out the bike could also do with a wipe down


----------



## GeekDadZoid (18 Mar 2022)

Wouldn't normally test a major change on a commute, but been busy and only finished the brakes at about 10pm last night. 

Slight rear wheel issue due to its poor rim condition, but I have a new set incoming. Brakes seemed nice and sharp even with the nasty included pads.

I could really feel the difference in rolling resistance over the chunky 26 inch tyres I've been using over the winter. Think my mate sat on my back wheel noticed it on the fast straights too.

Was a lovely day to ride in today.


----------



## rivers (19 Mar 2022)

I have to work today, which sucks. But I did take advantage of the weather and ride the 21 miles into work on this lovely day. I took the TT bike in seeing as I have a race next week and I haven't ridden my TT bike outside in nearly 6 months. Pity there was a headwind the entire way in, or else it would have been pretty speedy.


----------



## skudupnorth (20 Mar 2022)

Fridays commute was bliss with the fantastic weather and lack of wind.
Outward journey became interesting when a lady pulled out and I just managed to skid to a halt before I made a nice mark on her bumper. I guess bright LED’s are not bright enough but at least she might pay more attention in future.
The return trip be was trouble free and it would be rude not to extend it from Bolton and along the Bridgewater canal home. With all the stops to enjoy the ride and scenery, I got “ The where are you” call from my good lady…. I was only an hour overdue 😆


----------



## Tom B (20 Mar 2022)

Starting to feel like the corner has been turned weather wise.

On my new commute now, turns out a route I thought was a no no is actually quite quick.

Puncture on Friday when I was looking forward to an hour of me time before nursery collection.

Then on Saturday went down a path I've used hundreds of times on bikes that are far wider. Managed to clip a boulder and end up face first in a chain link fence. Oh um.


----------



## HarryTheDog (21 Mar 2022)

After a weeks holiday it was back to it today.
On the ride to the Station my rear brake was squeaking annoyingly. Got off the train and now the brake wasn't squeaking it was binding and I felt like pedaling through treacle. On closer inspection after taking the wheel off found one piston semi siezed and one pad with meat on it and the other bare and grinding through the spring. Opened the pad gap with my multi tool and squeezed and opened the pistons multiple times. Put it all back together. ( did this while talking to another cyclist who had stopped and I was showing him what I was up to, he had never tried disc brakes and after watching me he assured me he wasnt going to bother trying them) and found a few miles later it was binding again. Stopped opened the pads and decided just not to use the rear brake for the rest of the journey. 
Then another ruddy puncture, I could see where it was by the sealant seeping out. No foreign object, let it sit in the sealant blew it up carried on, few miles later soft tyre again. this time seemed to be seeping around the valve seat. bounced the wheel to get sealant into the leak. It stayed up for the last 13 miles . I am now officially getting gripped off with these ruddy tyres seemingly puncturing every other commute.
Got to work to find they had been busy re-branding the office and now every wall was covered in trite posters with those silly statements , stronger , longer , higher etc. Humf !


----------



## Arjimlad (21 Mar 2022)

Dude emerges from side road then proceeds to drift out of his lane as I'm trying to filter. Sure enough he's distracted by his handheld mobile phone. 

Polite chat but I reckon I'm doing him a favour reporting this today, rather than seeing it again next week when he'd get six points rather than a mere warning.


----------



## HarryTheDog (21 Mar 2022)

Fine commute home only slightly marred by some middle class whinger shouting my light was too bright and not angled down. Now one of my pet hates is people with flashing or stupidly bright lights so I was a bit put out as when there are other cyclists about I have my exposure on minimum and pointed down. I stopped and stood in front of my bike. Nope it wasnt dazzling and was pointed at a spot on the floor 6 foot in front of the bike. 
There was no seat on the train so sat on the floor by my bike which seemed to upset a middle aged woman immensely and she kept scowling at me. I smiled back, just to annoy her a bit more.


----------



## hennbell (21 Mar 2022)

We are at a a point where you can talk about spring without sounding like an idiot or indeed tempting fate. The snow is melting very quickly, I can actually see patches of grass in my back yard. We did have a snow fall warning for the last 24 hours but luckily no new snow today.


----------



## rivers (21 Mar 2022)

I got the legs out for the first time this year on my way home. It felt good.
Weather was lush. However, someone was hit by a train somewhere between Bristol and Taunton, so all services were terminating at Temple Meads. But that meant a sort of extended ride home. My wife decided she wanted me home quicker than I could ride, so she met me halfway. Still had an additional 5 miles on the bike today.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Mar 2022)

What a lovely morning for a cycle commute. Just above the 10° cut off point where I don't have to waer a jacket or windcheater. So short sleeves all the way today. For the first time this year.

I got my arse handed to me on a plate by a baggy tracky, trainer wearing big young lad on a dodgy bent rear wheel mtb. Over took me at speed at the lights. I caught him ok but knew if I overtook I couldn't make it stick and pull away. He had me working hard. In the end as he was a big lad I just tucked in behind him before he turned off.  Fair play to him.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (22 Mar 2022)

ianrauk said:


> What a lovely morning for a cycle commute. Just above the 10° cut off point where I don't have to waer a jacket or windcheater. So short sleeves all the way today. For the first time this year.
> 
> I got my arse handed to me on a plate by a baggy tracky, trainer wearing big young lad on a dodgy bent rear wheel mtb. Over took me at speed at the lights. I caught him ok but knew if I overtook I couldn't make it stick and pull away. He had me working hard. In the end as he was a big lad I just tucked in behind him before he turned off.  Fair play to him.


I remember a good 4 years back when I still did night shifts a guy used to pull out of Polypipe round the corner from my work a set of lights in front of me. Tried my best each morning to close the gap and failed miserabley. At a distance I'd put him as early 60's full hiviz work gear standard looking hybrid bike and puzzled me why I couldn't for the life of me catch him. One night shift managed to get off early and low and behold who pulls up at the lights next to me the guy in question on his Electric bike! Managed to have a quick chat and laugh about my attempts to catch him and off he went like a rocket. Needless to say didn't even try to keep up this time, made me feel better as well lol!


----------



## fossyant (22 Mar 2022)

Lovely ride in this morning - the 'big' lights are now off the bike. Bit nippy, but I recon it's legs out on the way home given the forecast. The mag lock has been fixed on the bike shelter, so it's now not open to the street !

The canal back to being dry, although it's getting busier. Nearly hit another cyclist as he was riding head down, fortunately I'd stopped.


----------



## palinurus (22 Mar 2022)

Nippy in the morning so still went with mostly winterwear. Shirtsheeves weather this lunchtime. Going to be a bit overdressed later.

Love spring on the industrial estate, lunchtime walk to see what wildflowers are growing on the verges, then off to pick up one of those big pretzels from Tesco Metro to dunk in my coffee.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (22 Mar 2022)

I didn't leave the house until 8am this morning so it was think cycling jacket and jersey weather, however half way though the ride to my mates which is only 10km I hit a patch of glass, I saw it late and couldn't avoid it, unfortunately got a puncture from a horrible shard of glass. Nice weather to change a tube and it went smoothly. This was using the halfords commute folding tyres that they have on offer for £5.

Rest of the commute was fine and the ride home was shorts and thirt weather, both ways where disturbed by numerous phone calls though.


----------



## HLaB (22 Mar 2022)

Today was a beautiful day to commute 🌞 In the morning I had summer kit on with arm warmers and knee warmers. At night they came off for my fastest commute. 

Bizarrely when I was wheeling the bike around the platform I must of p'tured but I was only 1.75miles from home from the station so I decided to fix it in the light. I removed the tube and pumped it up 2.5hours ago to find the hole and it's still solid and I can't find anything in the tyre or rim bed. I'll probably put the tube back in and pump it up to 90psi and if it goes down overnight try the sink or simply replace.


----------



## Seevio (23 Mar 2022)

Sadly since changing to a field based job I don't get to cycle to work anymore. Today, however, I was in Oxford. For those that don't know Oxford, there is nowhere obvious near the centre that you can park all day for anything less than an exorbitant price. The park and rides are dirt cheap though so one bike loaded into the back of the van and I was ready to go.

Park up at Redbridge P&R, unload the bike and set off. Weather is glorious, route is flat (apart from a small slope by the museum) and the car drivers have resigned themselves to the fact that they can't go very fast and are used to lots of cyclists. Sadly the other aspects of the site mean that I wouldn't want to do this every day.


----------



## HarryTheDog (23 Mar 2022)

A really nice commute today and a bit of a truce between me and another cyclist I had kind of fallen out with. 
A few commutes ago ( I put it in a post in this thread) a oiky looking guy had been smoking on the platform with his bike and then tried to push on in front of me, but failed. When we got off he gave me a very close pass ( probably for not letting him push in front of me on the train) and when I chased him he only got away by nearly getting himself killed crossing a dual carriageway.
Well he was on the platform this morning before me so no problem. He refused to make eye contact and kept his back to me, so I thought ok so he remembers me and still bears a grudge. When we got on there were already 2 e-scooters and another bike so nowhere for our bikes. I left mine in the door way and sat on the floor with it. He pushed himself onto a seat and held his bike. 
A guy in his fifties started gobbing off about all the bikes and e-scooters in the way, so my fella just says well thats tough shoot mate what do you expect us to do?
I nearly pissed myself laughing, my fella catches me smiling and grins back, we are now comrades in arms.


----------



## HLaB (23 Mar 2022)

HLaB said:


> Today was a beautiful day to commute 🌞 In the morning I had summer kit on with arm warmers and knee warmers. At night they came off for my fastest commute.
> 
> Bizarrely when I was wheeling the bike around the platform I must of p'tured but I was only 1.75miles from home from the station so I decided to fix it in the light. I removed the tube and pumped it up 2.5hours ago to find the hole and it's still solid and I can't find anything in the tyre or rim bed. I'll probably put the tube back in and pump it up to 90psi and if it goes down overnight try the sink or simply replace.


Well that gets more bizarre. I waited 4hours and the tube never went down. So I put it back in the tyre and pumped it up solid with a track pump. It's still solid this morning. It was solid all the way to Stevenage station and as far as I recall was fine when I got on and off the train. But after wheeling it around Peterborough station when I got on the bike for the 1.75miles home, the tyre was as flat as a pancake. No one could have let the tyre down without me noticing as I was standing on the train with the bike and then wheeling it around the station, and all the time it had a valve cap on 🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Mar 2022)

HLaB said:


> Well that gets more bizarre. I waited 4hours and the tube never went down. So I put it back in the tyre and pumped it up solid with a track pump. It's still solid this morning. It was solid all the way to Stevenage station and as far as I recall was fine when I got on and off the train. But after wheeling it around Peterborough station when I got on the bike for the 1.75miles home, the tyre was as flat as a pancake. No one could have let the tyre down without me noticing as I was standing on the train with the bike and then wheeling it around the station, and all the time it had a valve cap on 🤔🤔🤔



I had a similar experience with the Xtracycle a couple of weeks ago: flat tire, pumped up inner tube and left it; all well. Checked tyre, no problems, back in tyre, pfffffft...


----------



## GeekDadZoid (23 Mar 2022)

New wheel day so commute was my test run, running 8 speed on this wheelset courtesy of @Darius_Jedburgh which worked fab with my shifters friction mode, also got 28mm fitted which rolled really nicely. Really love my luggage setup too.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Mar 2022)

What a lovely day - too good to waste in the office so, as I was owed a couple of hours, I knocked off at 2pm and did an extended commute home


----------



## Tom B (23 Mar 2022)

Tootling up to a pelican crossing today on red. Just as it was about to change a bloke started to amble diagonally across towards me slowing all the while. As the lights turned green I was about to stop at the line he'd slowed almost to a stop in front of me.

He then looked at me and said "if you come near me on that bike I'll _&#@*!+ knock you off"

Properly amused me!

I went around him and let the cars usher him into the next pub.


Got home and decided to put a few squirts of air in the tyres. Unscrewed the valve and the the inner part snapped off. Gah


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (24 Mar 2022)

Fairly warm no wind and next to no traffic (4:30am) not a bad way to get back into commuting to work. Very kind bloke I work with is lending me his bike till he decides wether he's keeping it or selling it. Hill from Barnburgh to High Melton got my legs burning its been a while! 12.5 mile then same again after my shift


----------



## ianrauk (24 Mar 2022)

What a glorious morning cycle commute. You really can't beat cycling on a sunny day.
It started off a little chilly as I was wearing short sleeves. A couple of miles of work and I warmed up nicely.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Mar 2022)

Thorn Sherpa said:


> View attachment 636680
> Fairly warm no wind and next to no traffic (4:30am) not a bad way to get back into commuting to work. Very kind bloke I work with is lending me his bike till he decides wether he's keeping it or selling it. Hill from Barnburgh to High Melton got my legs burning its been a while! 12.5 mile then same again after my shift



That's a very nice 80's bike. Built like a tank and will go on forever...


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (24 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's a very nice 80's bike. Built like a tank and will go on forever...


I'm not 100% sure on the age I think your right either late 80's or early 90's. It is a very nice ride I love steel framed bikes


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Mar 2022)

Thorn Sherpa said:


> I'm not 100% sure on the age I think your right either late 80's or early 90's. It is a very nice ride I love steel framed bikes



True, to be fair my trusty M-Trax was set up like that and bought in 1997, although it was getting a bit dated by then. 

Those Canti bosses would take V-brakes, and it has the threads for things like luggage racks and mudguards too, a minimum requirement for any civilised bike (otherwise one may get mud on ones tweeds).


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (24 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> True, to be fair my trusty M-Trax was set up like that and bought in 1997, although it was getting a bit dated by then.
> 
> Those Canti bosses would take V-brakes, and it has the threads for things like luggage racks and mudguards too, a minimum requirement for any civilised bike (otherwise one may get mud on ones tweeds).


Yes mud guards are the next purchase definitely a must for the wet. It's only on loan but if he does sell it to me I will upgrade components as they wear out


----------



## fossyant (24 Mar 2022)

Good ride in and back on the canal on the old MTB. Only down side, noticed rear brake was a bit grabby (cantis) near home. Couldn't see a buckle. At home, dispatched the panniers and looked closer. Rim worn and cracked in a couple of areas on the braking surface. Mavic Crossrides. 

Can't complain as they have seen loads of use the last 6 years off road. Never touched the bearings once. New cheap 26" wheels ordered via Decathlon. Will see if I can find a rim at some point and rebuild it.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (25 Mar 2022)

Slight head wind today but not too bad, my rear end is feeling it after a good 3 years off riding I think some padded shorts are needed! Next to no traffic again other than a few waggons passing me giving me lots of space. Happy days!


----------



## GeekDadZoid (25 Mar 2022)

Ride in this morning on my own was without incident, but I needed to head to our other site this afternoon which is near my house, so perfect early Friday finish. However on my ride home a student stepped out Infront of me with about 21.5 m gap between us, I was just entering a section of segregated cycle path as he stepped off the pavement and there was no escape route. I don't remember it all as it was a flash but I slowed as much as I could and the majority of impact was body on body before we hit the floor.

Fortunately at this point I have no lasting damage just a bit sore and a few cuts and scrapes, the lad was the same and was a really nice guy, he admitted to not seeing me and had his headphones in. We both waited for a while to check each other was ok.

I had been stopped at the lights/crossing about 30 m before this and had gone fairly slow from their as lots of people run across this road after the lights change to green. So I can't have been going fast, obviously my Garmin failed to record the entire ride or even bother sending and SOS.

Had a steady ride back from them and just came home for a lie down. Back up and feeling ok now.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Mar 2022)

GeekDadZoid said:


> Ride in this morning on my own was without incident, but I needed to head to our other site this afternoon which is near my house, so perfect early Friday finish. However on my ride home a student stepped out Infront of me with about 21.5 m gap between us, I was just entering a section of segregated cycle path as he stepped off the pavement and there was no escape route. I don't remember it all as it was a flash but I slowed as much as I could and the majority of impact was body on body before we hit the floor.
> 
> Fortunately at this point I have no lasting damage just a bit sore and a few cuts and scrapes, the lad was the same and was a really nice guy, he admitted to not seeing me and had his headphones in. We both waited for a while to check each other was ok.
> 
> ...



Glad to hear you're both okay.

We have been seeing more and more "cycle streets" here, where cars are permitted but actively discouraged, and I've noticed one danger when they're in cities is that people seem to have a logic that says "No cars = no traffic = no need to look" and wander into the street looking the other way and/or with headphones on.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Mar 2022)

I went the "other way to work today, because I'm brash and daring like that. On the other side of this bridge there's a junction; Right goes into an industrial estate and left along the riverbank. They meet near the white building in the distance so there's not much in it, but with a headwind smooth tarmac is preferable to the gravel.

Today was a Riverbank day, which meant I travelled about five of the ten kilometres (3 of 6 miles) along the river.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (25 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Glad to hear you're both okay.
> 
> We have been seeing more and more "cycle streets" here, where cars are permitted but actively discouraged, and I've noticed one danger when they're in cities is that people seem to have a logic that says "No cars = no traffic = no need to look" and wander into the street looking the other way and/or with headphones on.


This road has quite a bit of no car sections, but it's all very busy with buses, legend has it that it's the busiest bus route in Europe so it's certainly not the kind of road to step out onto without looking. 

Bike looks fine too now I have had a better luck, helmet more dings and scuffs that I would have imagined so I will order a new one tonight l


----------



## Arjimlad (29 Mar 2022)

ianrauk said:


> What a glorious morning cycle commute. You really can't beat cycling on a sunny day.
> It started off a little chilly as I was wearing short sleeves. A couple of miles of work and I warmed up nicely.
> 
> View attachment 636683


Gorgeous picture Ian!


----------



## GeekDadZoid (29 Mar 2022)

Left the house earlier this morning for a solo ride into the office and the roads where nice and quiet.

Bit nippy but warmed up nicely.


----------



## HLaB (29 Mar 2022)

A bit cooler today compared to my last commute. I think it was about 6deg and last week was 16deg and there was a wee bit of drizzle but nothing to actually get you wet. But that was enough to scare the fair weather commuters away and you could tell it took me around 5mins longer to get across town. At least I got across in time, I doubt the drivers did. It was a total stand still up the 5.6% hill but I was able to get half way up dodging between the cars and crossing the centre lines at times. When I got halfway up I was going to walk in the pedestrian access on my right but some eejit was sitting in their people waggon letting their kids out blocking the access and the road turned busy down the hill too. So I had to unclip and wait. They let (at least I hope they were aware of them) 5 or 6 cars or more go by. The 2nd last car was followed by yet another driver tailgating it and this coincided with her having let her last kid out. She immediately pulled out into the traffic. Thankfully for me I think she realised and skidded into the bank (verge) and the other car that had began skidding was able to skid straight down the road rather than into me waiting to turn right. If she had continued to pull out she would have pushed the other car into me.


----------



## HarryTheDog (30 Mar 2022)

As per usual the worst part of my commute is the train bit. This morning already 4 bikes in the bike area. So I leant mine in the doorway and sat close to it so I could move it if people wanted to get off or on. Got to a station, left my bag and helmet on the seat and moved my bike to let people on. Now there were lots of spare seats but a large middle aged woman makes a bee line for my bag and helmet and dumps them on the floor, now I am a bit pissed off with this as there is a expensive computer in my bag and I came out with a rather strange "Oi cease and desist thats my stuff" which stopped her in her tracks. She gave me a stare but kept her gob shut and waddled off to a spare seat. Guy sat opposite me nearly choked.
Cycle in was surreal, On the West Ham green way I did not see one cyclist and its usually buzzing. I then did not see another cyclist for nearly 4 miles I was wondering if there had been a declaration of war and I had missed it. 
At the 8 mile point I spied a cyclist ahead and slowly reeled him in. He was dressed in waterprroofs and wellies on a old BSO but still managing a steady 15mph (no it was not a E bike) . So I went past and tried to keep it a steady 16mph, he drafted me like a pro. After 2 miles he suprised me by saying my turn mate and instead of keeping at my 16 he pushed it to 17. Now he was half my age so I figured we were fairly evenly matched seeing as I am on one of the finest CX bikes you can buy but he impresed me for about half a mile ( remember this is hardpack not tarmac) then he started to fade and waved me past. We then had a little chat and turned out he was about to turn off anyway. We both said till next time and tootled off in our own directions.


----------



## rivers (30 Mar 2022)

My normal train service is starting to get busy, so I'm having to reserve a bike space for the all of 2 stops I need to go. But I digress, at least it guarantees me a space. 
I am tired, my legs are fried, absolutely nothing in them today. I've been feeling under the weather/absolutely shattered the past few days. Covid is rampant at work, but I'm testing negative so in I go. I just need next Friday to get here and I'll finally have some much needed R&R.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (30 Mar 2022)

Route in was busy, I left later than normal and also tried a new route which was rubbish.

Home was pretty quiet but plenty of bad drivers. 

Didn't get too wet either way though.


----------



## Arjimlad (31 Mar 2022)

Yesterday before leaving work I had just read this case report here about a woman driving her Range Rover Sport along having a text conversation with her boss. 

http://www.civillitigationbrief.com...ut-enthusiasm-but-the-evidence-is-compelling/

Distraction meant she could not react promptly to a developing dangerous situation ahead, and her last-minute swerve sent her off the road altogether into collision with a train. Her own child passenger was suing her for civil damages because he was catastrophically injured in the collision.

Imagine having that on your conscience! 

On emerging from work I filmed and reported two handheld phone users. I hope that police action will help them to put their phones away. I could not believe the first one, he got his phone out as I passed & started a conversation with the phone brazenly to his ear, in slow-moving traffic. I had to ask him to stop his call, as I was going to be in front of his car and didn't fancy getting squashed.


----------



## Jenkins (31 Mar 2022)

Winter has returned. Only about 3°C with a 20mph constant northerly wind, plus stronger gusts on top of that taking the windchill to below zero. Add in hail, sleet & snow and that was my commute in this afternoon!


----------



## Tom B (1 Apr 2022)

Had to take an alternative route today. Was battling a headwind uphill head down in the dark when at the last moment I noticed a strange object sticking it from the gutter and almost ran over it. Turns out it was a police stinger with two cops at the other side holding a rope to extend it at the key moment.

I think it was a training exercise but never the less it almost got me.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (2 Apr 2022)

Nice sunny ride from work to the in-laws after my shift, steady one through Shaw Wood Doncaster


----------



## HarryTheDog (4 Apr 2022)

Dismal and wet ride in, at the 11 mile point my front chainring started being very noisy like the chain was rubbing on the chain guide. Stopped, it wasn't the chain guide, the chainring seemed out of alignment and the noise was the chain mis-engaging with the teeth. Checked I had not got wide to narrow ( single chainring) So I thought the crank must be loose and its moved. Got my hex tool out ( I have a small adapter to fit the big hex bolt), nope its tight and there is no play in the cranks at all. A mystery so just had to carry on with it. At the 16 mile point had to go through a mile of whats known as the pothole challenge a very rough track and came out the other side with the noise gone. 
I will have a look again at dinner time, knowing my luck it will come back on the way home.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Apr 2022)

Yep, gotta agree with @HarryTheDog 
A dismal, cold, wet ride in. Not at all pleasant. Only made slightly better as the schools are off for easter half term.
Rainy commute # 11 for the year
Same period last year 6 rainy commutes


----------



## cyberknight (4 Apr 2022)

Left home about 4.30 am and going through the country lanes exposed to the wind and rain I was wondering wtf I was doing out here


----------



## ianrauk (4 Apr 2022)

cyberknight said:


> Left home about 4.30 am and going through the country lanes exposed to the wind and rain I was wondering wtf I was doing out here



Yep, I hear ya.
I think I have asked myself that questions hundreds of times over the years.
But we keep doing it don't we.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (4 Apr 2022)

Proper drizzle today, but as others have said nice quite roads.


----------



## gzoom (4 Apr 2022)

HarryTheDog said:


> Dismal and wet ride in



I was going to commute in on the bike today, even fitted a new bell yesterday, but the rain and cold was enough for me to jump in the car!!

The car is getting dropped for a service tomorrow though, so no excuses but to take bike


----------



## GeekDadZoid (4 Apr 2022)

Wet ride home too. However the new Fibrax brake pads on the brompton where fab.


----------



## HarryTheDog (4 Apr 2022)

My commute home proved to me some people will whinge no matter what you do. I was going down the canal path when I spied a group of 3 very old doddery people who had their back to me. So I slowed, matched their pace and tinkled my bell once and said excuse me. They parted slowly and one of them sharply told me I needed to slow down, err I was going the same speed as them going slower would have been a track stand.


----------



## Tom B (6 Apr 2022)

Today the run in was just one of those really unpleasant days, wet headwind, hardwork, legs wouldn't perform where the only positive was the thought of saving £ on fuel.

The run home was a rarity though as the wind stayed in the same direction instead of performing its usual 180 degree turn, and the sun came out.


----------



## HarryTheDog (6 Apr 2022)

Fine commute in, the forecast 15mph croswind felt like a bit of a tailwind. I felt on top of the world so gave it some beans. Got a top 6 overall on a 14 mile Strava section. Fastest in the last 2 years ( KOM set 2013) . At 60 yrs old I may be on the slippery slope but still life in the old dog yet!
NB I dont chase strava sections anymore it was just a result of being in a good mood.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Apr 2022)

On the way to work this morning. The cycleway along the right bank in the pic is being resurfaced so it's always an interesting experience finding out what I'm going to be riding along.

Also, it seems having an extinct volcano in the middle of the commute plays hob with wind direction.


----------



## hennbell (6 Apr 2022)

Rain yesterday, light snow today. The roads have not been clean of the winter grit yet so use your road bike with caution.


----------



## HarryTheDog (6 Apr 2022)

Biblical weather on the way home , spent about 40 minutes in a downpour, horizontal rain at one point and then hail. Some people sheltered under bridges etc, I had a train to catch so just endured. There was a bit of comradery between us mad cyclists and joggers who stuck at it and got grinned at by a few of the hardy souls so I grinned back.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Apr 2022)

Yep, also got hit by a couple of heavy downpours mixed in with bright sunshine. Pretty mad commute home.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (6 Apr 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Yep, also got hit by a couple of heavy downpours mixed in with bright sunshine. Pretty mad commute home.


Was pretty horrible out today, luckily I was working from home, so only got wet going from the office in the garden back to the house.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Apr 2022)

It tried to rain on me on the way back from work, but it wasn't trying too hard...


----------



## ianrauk (7 Apr 2022)

Wow that was hard work this morning. A vert strong, blustery north wind made things very hard going. That wind was cold too. Thankfully it was dry, with a bit of sun peeking from behind the clouds. After yesterdays torrential rains, there was a heck of of flooded roads and standing water. So wet feet this morning.

Yesterdays commute home was rainy commute #12 for the year
Same period last year 6 rainy commutes.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (7 Apr 2022)

Well I chickened out this morning and jumped in the car with my work mate. I hang my head in shame


----------



## gzoom (8 Apr 2022)

Lovely day today, but did someone bring back winter! Glad I worse my warm shocks and had some gloves.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (8 Apr 2022)

Decided on a chilled ride to work today, I normally wear shorts and change at work but rode in today in my jeans and coat. It was very cold so kept a decent place in the end without getting too warm. 

Return leg I experimented on a few tweaks to one of my routes, a few spots of rain in the last few KM, then as I was folding the brompton, the loudest thunder crash and rain and hail starts just after, so perfect timing.


----------



## simongt (9 Apr 2022)

On the way back from the shops today, stopped at a red light in the city. A cyclist decided to ignore said red light and carried on. Nothing surprising about that. However, the car following the cyclist also ran the red light - !
Two thoughts crossed my tiny mind - 
Did the driver of said car assume it was green without looking as the cyclist had just run the light, or did they think, 'If he can get away with it, I'm going to do the same.' 
Thoughts - ?


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (9 Apr 2022)

Lovely ride in tonight, first in shorts which I may regret at 7 in morning.
Forgot my lock so into the changing room for the bike, no one uses it and is lovely and secure.
One incident with a Saturday night yob, drunk crossing the road causing cars to brake then decided to have a kick at my bike as I passed in the cycle lane. Completely missed and nearly fell as I rode off laughing listening to his unintelligible abuse 😁


----------



## gzoom (10 Apr 2022)

Due to a housing extension, there is a 26 weeks road closure in place along my main commute. In the car its an extra 3 mile diversion, but on the pedal bike adds about 15 second extra to hop on/off the pavement .


----------



## HarryTheDog (11 Apr 2022)

Another road closed story. I had a fine chilled ride in till I nearly got to Broxbourne and there was a Police road closed sign and blue tape everywhere. I thought flip I dont know this area how do I get around it, also what has happened, a attack etc etc. just then a dog walker appeared from the closed path so I asked him if he knew what the path was closed for. He told me it was just safety as they had been cutting down trees etc and it was ok to go through, they were not working there now.
So I went through with a nagging thought I shouldnt be doing this but it was evident that they had been chopping down trees and digging the path up etc. I thought bit of a misuse of signs.
When I got to work just to be sure I searched for any news on incidents etc around that area, came up with this story from last year.

https://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/1548939/indecent-assault-police-attacker-caught-Hertfordshire

So If I meet nervous women in this area I now know why. The guy had targeted 13 women on the tow path, 17 incidents.


----------



## hennbell (11 Apr 2022)

We got blowing snow here today, so I will zwift to make up millage.


----------



## HLaB (12 Apr 2022)

It was a typical east of England weather forecast for me last night. I was going to get soaked! So it turned out to be bone dry. With the schools being off it would have been my fastest commute despite a 98% headwind according to myWindSock.com but I p'tured somewhere in town (maybe when I bypassed a bus stuck in traffic, stuck in road works) and by the bottom of the last roundabout at the bottom of the 1/4 mile 5.6% average hill it had got pretty flat but I decided I'd be better off fixing it at lunch. At night with that wind behind me I did indeed do my fastest PM commute. It helps that for the last few commutes I've used my Kinesis T2 rather than the Triban, there's not actually much in it on the flat but even though the T2 is fully mudguarded its just that we bit smoother over hills.


----------



## HarryTheDog (13 Apr 2022)

Fine weather and a bit of a tailwind had me in good spirits. Then I came across a cyclist on the canal path who was trying to cycle one handed whilst swigging from a can with the other, zig zaging all over the place. I rang my bell 3 times , coughed, loudly said excuse me, then as he persisted to swerve I just gave him a " I am coming past on your right" and rode the verge around him still givinng him plenty of room. He promptly fell off with a load of swearing. We had a brief conversation on who's fault it was, it was obvious he was drunk at 07:30 in the morning so waste of my breath and I tootled off. 
Got to work found the hot water turned off due to work in the kitchen and had a shower out of a can, also seems no coffee machines or anything to drink apart from cold water for the rest of the day.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Apr 2022)

It may be a lovely sunny bank holiday a few miles inland, but here on the Felixstowe coast where my office is, it is about 9°C, fairly thick sea mist and a cold breeze coming in off the North Sea. Having done an inland loop in short sleeves as part of the commute, I had to stop and put on a jacket when I got into town it was that cold.


----------



## MichaelW2 (15 Apr 2022)

Coming back home at midnight I saw a large and very active hedgehog cross the road. They can run fast.


----------



## HarryTheDog (20 Apr 2022)

A mixed commute, my work colleague rang last night, he has been off with Covid , he rang to tell me his MIL had just died so we had a quick chat, which gave me a disturbed night thinking about mortality . This morning I get up, boiler wont come on so no hot shower. So tonight as soon as I get in , its into the loft to sort that if possible.
However once on the commute all was fine though a chilly 8mph headwind. 
Only incident this morning was coming up to a narrowing point under a bridge , a guy about my age coming the other way , similarly dressed ie ready to race the Strada Bianche. I was much closer to the narrow than him so I was expecting him to slow so just one of us goes through ie me, but he shouts and sprints towards it which I thought wierd and a bit arrogant so we met in the narrow, he was canal side, he wasnt happy but his own stupid fault and I felt like shouldering him into the canal.


----------



## HarryTheDog (20 Apr 2022)

Got to work, water leak, no hot water here either!


----------



## C R (20 Apr 2022)

Working at the office today, I braved the 10 minutes each way bike commute . Beautiful day to ride, it would have been nice to have a longer distance to ride.

I haven't used my commuter much in the last two years, and it feels strange to ride in flat pedals. I find myself trying to pull back at the bottom of the stroke, and my feet nearly come off the pedal. Hadn't really expected that my pedalling technique would change that much.


----------



## hennbell (20 Apr 2022)

springtime snow storm last night, zwift session to make up missed kilometers.


----------



## HarryTheDog (20 Apr 2022)

Commute home was frustarating and a bit surreal. Front tyre flat when I went to ride off. I was still at work so blew it up and investigated, tubeless valve leaking around the base shook the wheel and it slowly sealed but anything above 40 psi it leaked again so just accepted it. Then got 3 miles from work at Broxbourne and found myself surrounded by Orthodox Jews, scads of them. Picnicing, cycling , rowing , paddling canoes and on narrow boats, all in traditional gear, lots in those huge oversized bowler hats trimmed with fur , was a bit surreal. Must be a traditional holiday for them. Most of them seem to have never shared a canal path before as very slow to move, or in some cases not move at all, I was very patient though as I understood they were on a fun day out, I was on a mission. Time was ticking for me to catch the fast train from West Ham. I continued to bump into groups of them for the next few miles and then nearer Westham some more who are used to cyclists( they are usually in that area though) . 
My front tyre went down again, stopped , blew it up, made the train with 5 minutes to spare. Sometimes tubeless is a boon other times a right royal pain in the arse.
Got home fixed the boiler in 30 seconds. Low water pressure in the radiator system stopping the boiler coming on. A shower at last!


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (22 Apr 2022)

Steady scenic ride through Shaw Wood again much nicer than the usual route to and from work


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (25 Apr 2022)

This mornings commute home ended up being 3 miles longer in search of the perfect off road commute and was more frustrating with the early morning dog walkers/earphone runners and alot slower. 
Still enjoyable though, managed shorts this morning too, getting warmer!


----------



## fossyant (25 Apr 2022)

Back to work after two weeks off. Three days commuting into the office this week. Saw my first two goslings ths evening (separate parts of the canal commute). 

Long day though - set off at 7:30am, didn't get home until 7:45pm !


----------



## I like Skol (25 Apr 2022)

fossyant said:


> Saw my first two goslings ths evening (separate parts of the canal commute).
> 
> Long day though - set off at 7:30am, didn't get home until 7:45pm !



Give it another week or two and the towpath will be over run with little yellow suicide missiles!

Might try the canal commute one day this week, although it makes for an even longer day. Already set off around 5.25am and get home at 7.50!


----------



## simongt (25 Apr 2022)

Biked a 12 mile round trip to get a prescription for one of our cats. 🐱 And why not - ? Decent ride, reasonably sunny and stopped on the way back for a coffee and cake at a very good caff on a local industrial estate.


----------



## fossyant (26 Apr 2022)

No goslings this morning, obviously having a lie in. 

Had a bit of a chat with another commuter near Etihad Stadium. He'd gone down the steep section of canal path on foot near the Lock Keepers cottage on Alan Turing Way. I'd nipped past it taking the long route, but still beat him back down the lock. I said 'this way is quicker'. He said he'd been doing that route for 2 years and not tried the longer path. Means you don't have to get off the bike.

We continued into the centre, but encountered a lot of headphone wearing walkers, couldn't hear our bells. Grr.


----------



## I like Skol (26 Apr 2022)

fossyant said:


> No goslings this morning, obviously having a lie in.
> 
> Had a bit of a chat with another commuter near Etihad Stadium. He'd gone down the steep section of canal path on foot near the Lock Keepers cottage on Alan Turing Way. I'd nipped past it taking the long route, but still beat him back down the lock. I said 'this way is quicker'. He said he'd been doing that route for 2 years and not tried the longer path. Means you don't have to get off the bike.
> 
> We continued into the centre, but encountered a lot of headphone wearing walkers, couldn't hear our bells. Grr.



You mean you don't ride the helter skelter? I would


----------



## Arjimlad (26 Apr 2022)

Lovely morning to ride to work in the sunshine!

I had to bale out of a cycle paint lane though, when a van driver ahead of me was veering about all over the road & failing to keep up with traffic. Of course he was engrossed in his handheld mobile phone when I drew level with the driver's side window. Reported for correction.


----------



## HarryTheDog (27 Apr 2022)

Senior moment this morning, unlocked the door, put bike and bag on the drive, then shut the front door. AAAGH! I have locked myself out with the keys on the inside, in the lock means I cant even open it with the missus's spare. Oh well a expensive date with the locksmith planned for the evening. 
Ride in was chilly got to see many new goslings and ducklings on the way in. 
Caught up with the old boy MTB group just before thier usual stop at the Dobbs Weir cafe. They apologised for holding me up but it was only 400yds so just tootled along behind them.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Apr 2022)

Most of my ride is on shared use paths and I tend to ping people as I approach so I don't make them jump. We also get a lot of people people riding clapped out three speed bikes here with all kinds of implements hanging off them and the most inefficient riding styles imaginable. 

I pinged such a cyclist today as I approached and as I passed he gave me a big thumbs up and called, "That's a good bell"...


----------



## HarryTheDog (27 Apr 2022)

3 incidents on the way home.
First one pleasant, a guy my age was swinging a double handed axe chopping wood on the canal path. I slowed and waited till he saw me, he stopped and apoligised, I said careful with that axe Eugene, he smiled and replied Pink Floyd and gave me a thumbs up.
2nd not so pleasant. In West Ham saw a guy approaching a zebra crossing I slowed so he could cross, he got halfway across and I went behind him. He rounded on me and went absolutely mad, shouting and screaming, I thought he was going to chase me up the road. 
3rd again not so pleasant, wheeling my bike up West Ham station platform, now my bike is probably one of the easiest bikes to see being Acid Pink, but this guy coming the other way, despite being a whole platform to miss me with , walked straight into it. He shouted in my face and called me a naughty word. I told him next time to bring his guide dog.
Got home locksmith turned up 5 minutes later. Looked at my lock and said oh dear its a high security lock, I told him the key was still in the inside and I had a spare in my hand ( got it from the missus) he smiled, banged the door ten times or so and the dam key dropped out. Cost me 124 quid. Apparently he had to drill out every lock so far today and I was the lucky one. 124 quid for 1 minutes work, nice earner I'd say.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Apr 2022)

I managed to snap the quick link on the chain on the homward commute today. Somehow I misjudged the gap to the left of one of the speed humps and caught the edge with the right hand pedal which put a shock through the drivetrain and snapped the link. It took a few minutes to fit the spare link I carry (at one point I wondered if it was for a 10 speed chain, not the 11 speed I was using) as the plates would just not engage, but eventually everything was back to normal and a new spare link & disposable gloves are now in the saddlebag to replace the bits used.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (30 Apr 2022)

At least you know for next time if there is one with the lock 🙊


HarryTheDog said:


> 3 incidents on the way home.
> First one pleasant, a guy my age was swinging a double handed axe chopping wood on the canal path. I slowed and waited till he saw me, he stopped and apoligised, I said careful with that axe Eugene, he smiled and replied Pink Floyd and gave me a thumbs up.
> 2nd not so pleasant. In West Ham saw a guy approaching a zebra crossing I slowed so he could cross, he got halfway across and I went behind him. He rounded on me and went absolutely mad, shouting and screaming, I thought he was going to chase me up the road.
> 3rd again not so pleasant, wheeling my bike up West Ham station platform, now my bike is probably one of the easiest bikes to see being Acid Pink, but this guy coming the other way, despite being a whole platform to miss me with , walked straight into it. He shouted in my face and called me a naughty word. I told him next time to bring his guide dog.
> Got home locksmith turned up 5 minutes later. Looked at my lock and said oh dear its a high security lock, I told him the key was still in the inside and I had a spare in my hand ( got it from the missus) he smiled, banged the door ten times or so and the dam key dropped out. Cost me 124 quid. Apparently he had to drill out every lock so far today and I was the lucky one. 124 quid for 1 minutes work, nice earner I'd say.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (30 Apr 2022)

My commutes have been quite samey for the last few weeks. But I convinced my friend who I normally ride in on a Friday with, to give it a go on his own another day in the week. He normally drives to my house, but I worked out a reasonable route for him cutting his drive down by 10 miles each way and the cycle by 4km.

So Friday I arranged to meet him at the start of the cycle route with him so we could iron out any issues. So a 15km ride over to Sale from Stockport, then we rode the Bridgwater Canal to Stretford and then along Talbot Road / Stretford Road all the way to the university to grab a coffee at Takk before heading into the office.

His solo trip home went well too.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (1 May 2022)

Doubled the commute tonight to 10 miles and did some urban exploring.

Passed the Siemens turbine factory, photo doesn't do justice to the size of these rotor blades.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 May 2022)

speedfreak said:


> Doubled the commute tonight to 10 miles and did some urban exploring.
> 
> Passed the Siemens turbine factory, photo doesn't do justice to the size of these rotor blades.
> 
> View attachment 642711



They are seriously massive. These are just a few of the many in the Black Forest, bear in mind those are pine trees around the base, and that's a collection of several farms in the valley in front of them. The nacelles must be the size of a bus; they appear to have two sets oif windows but I don't know how big they are.






Although this isn't my commute (thank goodness) I'm pretty sure these are the wind turbines I can see from my commute in the Rhine Valley which is 20 kilometres away.


----------



## HarryTheDog (4 May 2022)

2 miles into my commute going over cobbles, bang, clatter,clatter,tick,tick tick. sounded like a puncture and something hitting the mudguard.
On investigation a over 1 inch nail in the rear tyre. Pulled it out, put the hole at the lowest point and let the sealant do its job. Had a vape while it cured and blew it up and carried on. As I said before sometimes tubless is a boon sometimes a right royal pain in the ass. Today it was a boon.


----------



## ianrauk (5 May 2022)

A few things from my commute this morning

#1 Over taking a long jam of traffic. Saw white mini van man looking at me in his mirror. As i passed he called me a C***!
Charming. No reason what so ever for it. I could have stopped and had words, but couldn't be arsed.

#2 Near to work, in an ASL. Another cyclist to my left. Said to me "You've been doing this commute for years haven't you". 16 years I said. "You still in Orpington?" Yep "Haven't seen you for a while" he said, Nor you I said, not telling him I didn't even recognise him 

Did my duty this morning on the way to work. Shame the pub wasn't serving that early


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (6 May 2022)

Nothing too exciting, mixing up some routes recently so the commute doesn't get too stale.
Tonight was my first wet ride this year.


----------



## HarryTheDog (9 May 2022)

Couldn't believe it when I got to the train station this morning at 05:50 the platform was packed with more people than I have ever seen this time of the morning, usually I am the only bike getting on, this morning 3 others. Standing room only only on the train and already 3 bikes aboard so bikes everywhere. So defo in the season of the fair weather cyclist.
However once I got to West Ham and on my commute there was strangely less cycle traffic. 
It was a lovely morning and I stopped at the 12 mile point for a drink and to admire the view. Suddenly a young man on a Stevens CX bike gave me a cheery hello . I have met him a few times before, he usually catches me up and overtakes. So I put my drink away and see if I could do the same trick on him. I knew I had 8 miles to catch him in. I caught him within 3 and got 87th out of over 11,000 on Strava on a 2.4 mile section.
Then he knew I was on his tail and upped the rate. I puffed along behind him and after another 2 miles or so he seemingly had ,had enough of the little old man and really lit the afterburners. We then hit the really bumpy mile section past Broxbourne and the elastic snapped I just could not keep up his speed over the ruts and holes, I backed off and let him go. Got to work to look on Strava and the bit where he really went for it I got 6th overall out of over 8,000 on a half mile section. He did not have fly-by on so I still dont know who he is. Also Garmin detected a new FTP by a couple of Watts so pleased.


----------



## Arjimlad (9 May 2022)

speedfreak said:


> Nothing too exciting, mixing up some routes recently so the commute doesn't get too stale.
> Tonight was my first wet ride this year.
> 
> View attachment 643409



Awesome door zone paint there! Council hates cyclists?


----------



## Arjimlad (9 May 2022)

Audi nonsense this morning! 

I was following another cyclist who I don't know or recognise and admiring his Giant Revolt not unlike my own. Both of us wearing hi-vis.

After emerging onto a main road, he was about 25m in front of me and an Audi driver was waiting to emerge from a side road ahead on our left .

I intended to turn left into that road myself and indicated accordingly, whereupon the silly Audi driver pulled out right in front of the rider in front of me, who had given no such indication, and who had to brake and swerve to avoid hitting the Audi! 

She seemed to have presumed we were riding together, obviously you'd make no such assumption for cars.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (9 May 2022)

Arjimlad said:


> Awesome door zone paint there! Council hates cyclists?



Council spent alot of money on bike lanes over the last few years however it would seem they haven't even consulted the majority of cyclists.
It's actually wider than it looks there but most of them aren't great imo.


----------



## DCBassman (9 May 2022)

speedfreak said:


> it would seem they haven't even ever consulted the majority of any cyclists.


FTFY


----------



## HarryTheDog (9 May 2022)

Cycle home was a tale of 2 ladies, one very rude, one very nice.
Cycling down the canal path a middle aged Hippy looking lady waved me down and blocked the canal path declaring I must stop. I asked why, the reply, because her cat was in the bush and if it ran out I could run it over. I told her I was not going to wait all day for her cat to get out of the bush, she then FORBID me from moving. Before I could tell her to go and do one her very nervous apologetic partner appeared , apologising on her behalf, I thought no mate I am sorry for you! her manner was totally rude. I decided to save a showdown and offered to walk past the bush . The guy seemed extremely grateful so I walked past , I cycled on still feeling sorry for the bloke.
Then when I got off the train a lady came up to me gushing about my bike , ( I have mentioned before its very pink). She had just bought a bike 2nd hand but seeing mine she wished she could have one. I told her they have changed the colour and now are a boring grey. I failed to mention she would now have to part with over 4K ( 2k 3 years ago)


----------



## fossyant (10 May 2022)

Many more goslings on the commute, and my first sighting of ducklings.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 May 2022)

fossyant said:


> Many more goslings on the commute, and my first sighting of ducklings.



I saw a parade of ducklings crossing the road and heading for the river on the way back from work last night. The road is on a slight curve and the mother had already entered the grass verge; from a distance they looked like a moving horse poo.


----------



## cyberknight (10 May 2022)

Coming home on lates , werewolf like wind howling  
Pretty much all the way home into the teeth of the wind with a bit of rain mixed in although not enough to need a coat and at one point blown to a stop as i crested a bridge .Forecast for today looks windy although at least its warm enough now so i can ride home without the need for base layer or legwarmers


----------



## HarryTheDog (11 May 2022)

Fine commute and with talk of Goslings up thread, here is my contribution, a goose doing a good job of intimitading me to stop.


----------



## rivers (11 May 2022)

Very wet commute this morning. Poor girl on a new bike/train/bike commute nearly got booted off for not having reserved a space. She didn't know she had to and was only going one stop, so they let her stay. I told her how to go about it- it's a bit of a faff, but easy enough to do.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (11 May 2022)

rivers said:


> Very wet commute this morning. Poor girl on a new bike/train/bike commute nearly got booted off for not having reserved a space. She didn't know she had to and was only going one stop, so they let her stay. I told her how to go about it- it's a bit of a faff, but easy enough to do.



Do you have to reserve every day?
Way proper wet today here too, not too cold though.


----------



## HarryTheDog (11 May 2022)

rivers said:


> Very wet commute this morning. Poor girl on a new bike/train/bike commute nearly got booted off for not having reserved a space. She didn't know she had to and was only going one stop, so they let her stay. I told her how to go about it- it's a bit of a faff, but easy enough to do.


What a horrible system, the trains here are less than 15 mins apart and in the morning or evening I can choose to use around 3 different times, having to book a specific time would really give me the pip. Its bad enough I have to catch one before 06:30 in the morning and home one supposedly after 19:00 ( full size bike) though I slip onto the 18:56 and no one has ever said anything to me. What is the train company?
What if you had a puncture etc and missed your alloted train? can you change it on a app or do you have to get someone to pick you up?


----------



## rivers (11 May 2022)

GeekDadZoid said:


> Do you have to reserve every day?
> Way proper wet today here too, not too cold though.





HarryTheDog said:


> What a horrible system, the trains here are less than 15 mins apart and in the morning or evening I can choose to use around 3 different times, having to book a specific time would really give me the pip. Its bad enough I have to catch one before 06:30 in the morning and home one supposedly after 19:00 ( full size bike) though I slip onto the 18:56 and no one has ever said anything to me. What is the train company?
> What if you had a puncture etc and missed your alloted train? can you change it on a app or do you have to get someone to pick you up?



It's a train that runs from somewhere (I think Weston Super Mare) to London Paddington so the train staff want you to book. Most of the time, there is a space, but not always. So I just spend 10 minutes every Sunday booking my space for the week.


----------



## cyberknight (11 May 2022)

rivers said:


> Very wet commute this morning. Poor girl on a new bike/train/bike commute nearly got booted off for not having reserved a space. She didn't know she had to and was only going one stop, so they let her stay. I told her how to go about it- it's a bit of a faff, but easy enough to do.



im on late shift , hoping it clears up by the time i go .If not i might take the car as my arthritic hand plays up so i have dosed up but i cant see the point in aggravating it .I dont mind getting damp although getting soaked when i dont have too seems a bit daft


----------



## GeekDadZoid (11 May 2022)

rivers said:


> It's a train that runs from somewhere (I think Weston Super Mare) to London Paddington so the train staff want you to book. Most of the time, there is a space, but not always. So I just spend 10 minutes every Sunday booking my space for the week.



Ahh ok, not too bad if you can do them weekly on mass. 
I am fortunately that I do not have to use the train for my commute and if I did I would use my brompton.


----------



## HarryTheDog (11 May 2022)

I am now convinced that Canals attract wierdo's and rude people. I have commuted into work for over 17 years. This route to a new place of work for 5 months, I have encountered more rude angry people in the last months than the years before.
Spotted a young man by the side of the path with the wheel off his bike, I slowed and asked if he needed any help, I just got a mouthful for my troubles.
Not so bad but annoying was the next thing. I realised I was being drafted by a bloke late 30's maybe, in all the gear. He sat there for over a mile. Then he said on your right and went past. I expected him to maybe go a little faster but basically repay the favour, nope flat out sprint to ensure I did not draft him.


----------



## C R (11 May 2022)

First wet commute since 2020 this morning on the way in, but glorious sunshine on the way back. It takes less than ten minutes from the house to the office, so didn't really get wet anyway.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (11 May 2022)

Ride home was nice weather but the bike ride like a dog. Needed a fettle when home and will do a full lube tomorrow.


----------



## cyberknight (12 May 2022)

cyberknight said:


> im on late shift , hoping it clears up by the time i go .If not i might take the car as my arthritic hand plays up so i have dosed up but i cant see the point in aggravating it .I dont mind getting damp although getting soaked when i dont have too seems a bit daft



absolutely hammering it down when i was due to leave so decided to take the car, by the time i left the ruddy sun was out ! but a hill that drops down to a junction was covered in gravel that has washed onto the road so i probably dodged a bullet


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 May 2022)

Riding home on a shared pavement, a wee boy approaching on a scooter, his dad walking behind.
I stop for the boy, because we are also sharing the pavement with a bus stop 
The boy, just about school age, looks at me and states:
"you must wear a helmet when you are riding a bike"
This wee boy will probably, in 20 years time, shout at cyclists "you must use the cycle path"


----------



## gaijintendo (12 May 2022)

I know it's technically tomorrow's commute, but it is my first proper one in forever. I had a lovely loose jacket before all this kicked off and now it's extremely "aero". Oh well, it'll have to do. Wish me luck.
Update:
Made it. Nothing to report, but my new security pass is going to be ruddy cheeked. Mad how turbo trainers never quite replicate the anxiety of a bit of slippy bit of mud or a bunch of mulching blossom on the path ahead.


----------



## Ripple (13 May 2022)

Uneventful commute apart from disturbed fox which just wanted to have a no.1 or no.2 ... right in the middle of the cycle path.


----------



## fossyant (13 May 2022)

HarryTheDog said:


> I am now convinced that Canals attract wierdo's and rude people. I have commuted into work for over 17 years. This route to a new place of work for 5 months, I have encountered more rude angry people in the last months than the years before.
> Spotted a young man by the side of the path with the wheel off his bike, I slowed and asked if he needed any help, I just got a mouthful for my troubles.
> Not so bad but annoying was the next thing. I realised I was being drafted by a bloke late 30's maybe, in all the gear. He sat there for over a mile. Then he said on your right and went past. I expected him to maybe go a little faster but basically repay the favour, nope flat out sprint to ensure I did not draft him.



Bit 'nicer' up North. Much prefer my 13 mile canal commute into Manchester than the 9 mile direct road route. I've a few 'regulars' that always get a cheery 'morning'. One old couple must walk a few miles up the canal every morning - if I'm early or late, I always see them at various points. Around 7:30am every day. Then there is another friendly old chap walking his dog around 7:15am. Same in the evening, but another couple of people walking dogs at exactly the same time every day.

There are a few 'scallies' on bikes but they tend to get out of the way when they see me coming at speed. Not had any trouble since starting this 'commute' in September after a 6 year 'commuting break' after getting my spine broken on the way to work (road).


----------



## Ripple (13 May 2022)

On my way home ... Roadworks.


----------



## cosmicbike (15 May 2022)

Got wet. Pleased to have managed my 3 x 12hr early shifts on the bike though, made it my biggest week this year which is shockingly poor.


----------



## Ripple (16 May 2022)

This time I had a companion for about 200 metres on my way home. I was riding alongside a 6 feet high brick wall that separates a road from buildings. Noticed a flash of movement next to my head but thought it's a cat running on that wall. Then a second later I realised that it's a squirrel.  It ran next to me on that wall for about 100 metres and then jumped on the pavement right in front of me and ran another 100 metres until the wall ended and the squirrel jumped into a hedge.

P.S. squirrel ran steady 15 kmh on a pavement.


----------



## HarryTheDog (16 May 2022)

Over the weekend replaced my BB bearings ( drive side bearings completely dry, non drive side there was grease in them but they were moving)
I completely fettled the drive train and had a gleaming chain and cassette etc. Bike felt like new this morning.
The only downer was this morning for some completely wierd reason I gained a puncture whilst the bike was sat in the living room overnight, it was flat, I pumped it up , spun the wheel and sealant came out of a hole, let it seal itself and that was it.
My contribution to a wildlife theme this morning is this Muntjac deer


----------



## cyberknight (16 May 2022)

I wish that wind would just fleck off !


----------



## GeekDadZoid (16 May 2022)

Proper mixed one today.

Roads seem very quiet on Mondays so i take a slightly more direct route using the A6, this morning I had a skinny road sat on my wheel for a few KM and he commented he was impressed at the speed I was getting out of my Brompton. Had started off bad with a badly panned over take by a driver not 200m from my house, followed by a close pass by a pickup.

Ride home was wet, very wet, although it stopped about 10 mins out and I was pretty much dry by home.


----------



## cyberknight (16 May 2022)

In other news from today heard a crack from the rear wheel on the way home, couldnt work out what it was so carried on .Gave a couple of bikes a well needed wash and found i had a broken spoke.
By the time i had found out it was getting a bit late for rummaging through the parts bin to see if the spokes i have fit so set up the ribble rebuild for tomorrow .


----------



## Tom B (16 May 2022)

One from last week. Was over taken by an ebike who decided to ride on the pavement through a red light while I waited. Caught him on the flat and passed him. Hit 2mile brew (a local hill that's 2 miles long) and after about half a mile he was back past as I averaged 11mph and he shouted "you want to get an e bike".

Didn't think much of it and he was a speck in the distance as I crested the hill and set of on the ups and downs that followed. After about a mile I caught him rather rapidly and past him up hill. Could t resist shouting "you want to get fit pal" as I whistled off down the road. 

A few miles on I decided I'd better test the beer at the local pub before picking the kids up. As the beer testing was in progress matey boy pulled up and went in the shop next door. Cos I'm the friendly sort I acknowledged him with a tip of my glass!


----------



## rivers (17 May 2022)

I got to ride a chunk of my old commute today, and it was lush. My hours are shifted at work this week, so my wife and I went out for lunch at a friend's cafe near where we used to live. Popped my bike on the back, and left for work from there, and got to ride down all of the country lanes on the outskirts of Bristol into the outskirts of Bath, and oh how I've missed it. I hate my new commute (bike-train-bike, but no nice country lanes, just the busy roads of Bath or a busy canal path to work). I was really hoping I could suss out my mullet drivetrain issues for today as I wanted to use some of the bridleways, but that's for another day. I still got to ride my old commute, which put me in a good mood.


----------



## cyberknight (17 May 2022)

teach me to check stuff, installed a new stem and i thought i had tightened it up right nah ! set off and handlebars went down straight away


----------



## C R (17 May 2022)

cyberknight said:


> teach me to check stuff, installed a new stem and i thought i had tightened it up right nah ! set off and handlebars went down straight away



All teeth still in place, I hope.


----------



## cyberknight (17 May 2022)

C R said:


> All teeth still in place, I hope.



indeed i had just set off  apart from the one that needs a visit to the dentist if i can get in


----------



## HarryTheDog (18 May 2022)

This morning I met 3 plonkers cyclinging the wrong side of the path, one of them caused me to nearly take out the chap below who was silently overtaking me at around 25mph , partly my fault for not shoulder checking before I avoided the plonker. I was really suprised the guy on the single wheel thingy didnt react at all, not a shout not a word, not a gesture. I must raise the angle of my camera as well.


----------



## Tom... (18 May 2022)

HarryTheDog said:


> View attachment 645182



Is he in full motorbike gear?


----------



## HarryTheDog (18 May 2022)

From the rear camera view not motorbike gear but a proper helmet and MTB knee pads. Unlike the scooter guy who also overtook me at around 25mph, but did warn me and said thanks. You cant see very well from this picture but single wheel guy had his hands in his pockets before he overtook, probably relying on ultra quick reactions, seemed very chilled and skillful.


----------



## palinurus (18 May 2022)

First shorts in the morning day for me this year.


----------



## spen666 (18 May 2022)

First cycle commute to the office in over 26 months for me - and only 3rd time in office in that time.

Good job my Garmin remembered where I work get paid to occasionally attend


----------



## Oldhippy (18 May 2022)

HarryTheDog said:


> From the rear camera view not motorbike gear but a proper helmet and MTB knee pads. Unlike the scooter guy who also overtook me at around 25mph, but did warn me and said thanks. You cant see very well from this picture but single wheel guy had his hands in his pockets before he overtook, probably relying on ultra quick reactions, seemed very chilled and skillful.
> View attachment 645185



He does look rather silly as well.


----------



## cyberknight (18 May 2022)

palinurus said:


> First shorts in the morning day for me this year.



i have been in shorts for a couple of weeks , even at midnight as long as its 10 c im ok leg wise , i still need arm warmers and a gilet at times though !


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 May 2022)

cyberknight said:


> *i have been in shorts for a couple of weeks* , even at midnight as long as its 10 c im ok leg wise , i still need arm warmers and a gilet at times though !



I think your family may prefer you to change clothes more frequently.


----------



## cyberknight (18 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I think your family may prefer you to change clothes more frequently.


----------



## Arjimlad (19 May 2022)

I drove to work today, observing the speed limits, along a road I usually cycle. 

What I found interesting was that I observed a similar number of drivers "stuck" behind me as when I ride my bike. 

And still the one-second rule seems to have supplanted the two-second rule. At least in my car I had a towbar & steel cage to protect me from being rear-ended if I'd needed to stop suddenly.


----------



## cyberknight (19 May 2022)

close pass by a coach , shouted a warning so the driver stops dead in the road , this is one of the main routes into Repton so a busy road.I stop behind the bus as im not daft enough to try and reason with anyone who acts like that , eventually the coach pulls off but no faster than 12 mph for the next half a mile or so.Theres a big queue of traffic now backed up behind us all i assume are not very happy and i gesture to the car behind about the coach .
Eventually the driver must have got bored and sped up 

What a sub normal twonk !


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (21 May 2022)

Actually a commute from yesterday but head wind majority of the way back, the usual 45 mins turned into an hour but felt like an eternity!


----------



## C R (23 May 2022)

Nothing much to report this morning, other than beautiful weather and having to duck to avoid a kamikaze pigeon.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 May 2022)

C R said:


> Nothing much to report this morning, other than beautiful weather and having to duck to avoid a kamikaze pigeon.



I'm not sure there's much divine about pigeons. Wind, possibly, but divine?


----------



## rivers (23 May 2022)

I've got some long days this week that require either the 6:40am or 7:11am train to work and a sometime after 10pm train home. I decided to use my Sublime (aero road bike with 25mm tyres) instead of my Orro (gravel bike with 40mm tyres) so I could get to the train station as quickly as possible. I forgot how jarring it is on the bumpy canal path. Good thing I'll be taking the roads tonight. My gravel bike is so smooth on the bumpy path, but it is a good 6 minutes slower to the train station.


----------



## C R (23 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm not sure there's much divine about pigeons. Wind, possibly, but divine?



Sorry, I used the word in the sense it's being used in here, which I guess is not the actual meaning of the word, iyswim, .


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 May 2022)

C R said:


> Sorry, I used the word in the sense it's being used in here, which I guess is not the actual meaning of the word, iyswim, .



No more than a poor attempt at humour on my part, the juxtaposition of divine dragons and UK pigeons amused me...


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 May 2022)

The first 5k of the commute on Mondays is flat and on a paved "Feldweg" closed to traffic but paved. It also runs alongside the main road which my colleague drives along, so of course I try to be as far along as possible before she overtakes me in her car.

Today the tailwind was so strong I was in the big ring the whole way, but I didn't see her car so I assumed I'd missed it or she'd passed me as I went behind a building.

Then she passed the end of a street in the next town as I was approaching the junction. The way through this town for cars is a bit longer than for bikes so I pushed it a bit and caught up with her in the main road. 

I bet she didn't notice.

The second half of the ride turns towards the south so the tailwind becane a vicious cross wind that dropped twigs in me and tried to blow the bike sideways, which isn't fun when riding along a 5m high embankment; I was glad to get back out of the wind...


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (23 May 2022)

17° so stopped to take jacket off and snapped a quick pic. GF text to say she was leaving work late so 4 miles became 10. Bike is in urgent need of service, lots of squeaks, creaks amd crunches. Tomorrow will be its last commute for a while while it gets stripped down for the new groupset, headset and full service.


----------



## rivers (23 May 2022)

I left the house at 6:30 this morning and it was lovely. I left work at 9:30pm and its pissing it down with rain. And I forgot my rain jacket :-/


----------



## HarryTheDog (24 May 2022)

Persisting it down for the first 2 miles, then gentle rain for the next 8 then dry for the rest. Not many cyclists or joggers or dog walkers about so a serene ride by the canal. got to work to find a email anouncing Bruce Springstein is touring in 2023, not in the uk though but this may be my last chance. So emailed the missus as first tickets go on sale in 2 days.


----------



## ianrauk (24 May 2022)

Been a little while since I had a wet commute. Had a 10 minute heavy downpour this morning. No need for wet weather gear as it wasn't cold and was near enough dry by the time I got to work.

So that's the 15th rainy commute for 2022
Same period last year. 14 rainy commutes


----------



## HLaB (24 May 2022)

We were lucky just up the road in Hertfordshire. It was a little damp in the morning (mainly from the road surface) and in the evening everything was bone dry


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> The first 5k of the commute on Mondays is flat and on a paved "Feldweg" closed to traffic but paved. It also runs alongside the main road which my colleague drives along, so of course I try to be as far along as possible before she overtakes me in her car.
> 
> Today the tailwind was so strong I was in the big ring the whole way, but I didn't see her car so I assumed I'd missed it or she'd passed me as I went behind a building.
> 
> ...



She didn't notice...


----------



## hennbell (25 May 2022)

speedfreak said:


> 17° so stopped to take jacket off and snapped a quick pic. GF text to say she was leaving work late so 4 miles became 10. Bike is in urgent need of service, lots of squeaks, creaks amd crunches. Tomorrow will be its last commute for a while while it gets stripped down for the new groupset, headset and full service.
> 
> View attachment 646012



A new groupset would be nice. I've been trying for 2 years to get a mechanical groupset to update my Trek Emonda, no luck at all unless I put on mixed lower quality bits, nothing even close to 105's. Local bike store still thinks we have a year until things go back to normal.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (25 May 2022)

@hennbell I've managed to get a full SRAM NX 1 x 12 grouspet from wiggle. Its probably not as sought after as others to be fair and the 3 x 9 Alivio/Altus on mine now is knackered so anything is an upgrade and more than acceptable on a commuter/utility bike. 
My mates been upgrading some bikes with SRAMS etap groupsets and has had to buy parts from all over so understand the annoyance.
I know Merlin have some Ultegra disc grouspets in stock as I'm debating upgrading my Cube from 105, think they have some 105 sets in too.


----------



## hennbell (26 May 2022)

speedfreak said:


> @hennbell I've managed to get a full SRAM NX 1 x 12 grouspet from wiggle. Its probably not as sought after as others to be fair and the 3 x 9 Alivio/Altus on mine now is knackered so anything is an upgrade and more than acceptable on a commuter/utility bike.
> My mates been upgrading some bikes with SRAMS etap groupsets and has had to buy parts from all over so understand the annoyance.
> I know Merlin have some Ultegra disc grouspets in stock as I'm debating upgrading my Cube from 105, think they have some 105 sets in too.



My frame is rim brake only, this is also part of the problem. Its my nice bike so I want a mostly matching groupset.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (27 May 2022)

@hennbell Apologies, I assumed disc my bad for being such a convert and assuming this is what everyone needs .
Bad times for bike parts isn't it, hopefully there'll be some stock soon, even ebay is short on stuff at the moment


----------



## si_c (27 May 2022)

hennbell said:


> A new groupset would be nice. I've been trying for 2 years to get a mechanical groupset to update my Trek Emonda, no luck at all unless I put on mixed lower quality bits, nothing even close to 105's. Local bike store still thinks we have a year until things go back to normal.



Merlin have the R7000 rim brake groupset in stock now, discounted.


----------



## DCBassman (27 May 2022)

si_c said:


> Merlin have the R7000 rim brake groupset in stock now, discounted.


Shipping to Canada won't be cheap...


----------



## GeekDadZoid (27 May 2022)

3 commutes to the city centre this week, mostly uneventful however I have been getting quite a few close passes, so yesterday got my camera back in action. Behaviour was much better today, maybe coincidence.


----------



## hennbell (27 May 2022)

speedfreak said:


> @hennbell Apologies, I assumed disc my bad for being such a convert and assuming this is what everyone needs .
> Bad times for bike parts isn't it, hopefully there'll be some stock soon, even ebay is short on stuff at the moment



No apology required, I am a convert too, my wallet unfortunately is not.


----------



## Elybazza61 (27 May 2022)

Yesterday had a very pleasant short commute from Waterbeach to Cambridge; mostly off road and cycle paths so only had to deal with cows, swans,runners and rowing coaches























And three more from previous commutes;


----------



## Elybazza61 (29 May 2022)

Yesterdays pleasant commute on the Stayer all-road(Saturdays much better and quieter on the road);seriously thinking of retiring the Helium to the turbo as not that much slower on this and far more comfortable.






https://www.strava.com/activities/7214180177


----------



## Jenkins (29 May 2022)

As of next week my commuting mileage will take a bit of a hit as, after nearly 38 years of shift & weekend work, I'm taking partial retirement and moving to 3 days per week on normal office hours. 

I will be starting my final late evening commute home in about half an hour


----------



## HarryTheDog (30 May 2022)

Cycle commute in and out was fine, it rained on the way to the railway station but it kept the dog walkers at home so made my journey quicker.
The real pain came on the train. A young man got on the train playing music on a bluetooth speaker. 
It was absaloute filth, with swearing and lots of references to sex and ladies parts. 
I thought this guy is deliberately trying to provoke someone and it was having the desired effect on me.
Then his mum rang and I realised he had the body of a 20yr old but the mind of a child. 
Luckily he got off at the first stop without someone giving him a slap.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (31 May 2022)

Only commute of the week yesterday as I am off on holiday tomorrow.
Was a pretty wet one on the way in but not too bad on the way home, traffic was light but the city centre was full of crazy people not looking where they where going on the way home.


----------



## ianrauk (31 May 2022)

As in the words of The Fast Show. BRILLIANT.
Half term holiday and the roads are clear... making for a really nice, quick, clear roads ride in. BRILLIANT.


----------



## Jenkins (31 May 2022)

Buggerations





2 mile walk of shame when this happened going uphill on Gulphur Road


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 May 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Buggerations
> View attachment 647083
> 
> 2 mile walk of shame when this happened going uphill on Gulphur Road



Oooff. Not nice. I'm assuming your weren't hurt.


----------



## ianrauk (31 May 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Buggerations
> View attachment 647083
> 
> 2 mile walk of shame when this happened going uphill on Gulphur Road



Could have been nasty


----------



## Jenkins (31 May 2022)

It happened at low speed and under very little load - I'd just slowed down down down to allow an oncomming vehicle to pass on the narrow road and was maintaining a steady speed when it just went. My first thought that the chain had come off the inner ring having changed down a couple of hundred yards earlier. I've a feeling that it was a fairly high mileage chain (only the 3rd one on a bike that's done over 9,000 miles) but hadn't shown any indication of a problem before and nothing wrong was seen when I cleaned & lubed it last week.


----------



## HLaB (31 May 2022)

I enjoyed the distinct lack of traffic, particularly in the AM, today. Although part of me kinda likes when its congested and I can go straight down the middle of the dual carriageway and easily turn right at one of its roundabouts when it too free flowing and fast I usually take the option to pull off to the left and use the staggered Toucan. 

As I was in the bike cage this evening it started to really chuck it down and it was still raining when I left. So I expected to be soaked but once out of town it faired. Which was much better than I expected. As I said to a colleague dress for bad weather and it never comes 🤞

Edit: I forgot the one eventful thing which probably means it wasn't. There was temporary traffic lights and I went by about 10 or 15 cars and slotted in the generous gap 3 cars from the front. It was a big car which would offer a good draft. I soon found out why it was pretty generous. The car I slotted in behind if it had an MOT tomorrow it would fail. I thought for a moment about drafting it but the thick clouds coming out of its exhaust convinced me otherwise 🙄


----------



## HarryTheDog (1 Jun 2022)

A nice commute in this morning, got a fair amount of good mornings and smiles from joggers dog walkers and other cyclists. The expected 3 plonker cyclists cycling the wrong side of the path towards me and 2 more going my way with headphones in who were oblivious to my bell and verbal requests to move over. The first cacked himself when I went past, the 2 nd apologised and cycled into the hedge ( slowly) 
Spotted a pump in the undergrowth, stopped to pick it up, and looked like it had been there for some while so thought pointless leaving it there, whoever lost it, probably lost it some time ago and was unlikely to come back for it. It is only a cheap tesco one but with a guage and it works!


----------



## HarryTheDog (6 Jun 2022)

Unusually half empty train on the way in. Once on the Canal path it rained for the first 10 miles and was a maze of puddles which I didnt bother to dodge as I had my Spatz GravelR over shoes on. The rain kept most of the dog walkers, plonker cyclists and joggers at home so it was actually a very pleasant cycle.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jun 2022)

HarryTheDog said:


> Unusually half empty train on the way in. Once on the Canal path it rained for the first 10 miles and was a maze of puddles which I didnt bother to dodge as I had my Spatz GravelR over shoes on. The rain kept most of the dog walkers, plonker cyclists and joggers at home so it was actually a very pleasant cycle.



Rained for the whole ride in. Not heavy, more drizzle. It was still mildly warm so wasn't unpleasant. I was mostly grumpy that I spent an hour yesterday cleaning the bike.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (7 Jun 2022)

Nice sunny ride in this morning. Very light traffic too caused me to take the main road the whole way in, which I have not done since lockdowns where a thing.


----------



## Alex321 (8 Jun 2022)

First time back to commuting on the bike since my crash in March.

Looed at the wind before I set out, thought it wasn't *TOO* bad, so went for it. Nice tailwind all the way to work, enjoyed the ride in, but was hoping the wind would ease a bit during the day.

Hah!. Far from easing, it got significantly stronger, and it had been a fairly close decision this morning. No incidents, but really hard work cycling against that wind Absolutely cream crackered when I arrived home, with an average speed of only 13.8mph - usually I'm over 15mph on the way home, while being a LOT less knackered.

Probably not the best day to choose for my first commute as I recover fitness. Next in the office on Friday, I will only use the bike if the wind is significantly less than today.


----------



## Tom... (10 Jun 2022)

Perfect weather this morning ☀


----------



## rivers (11 Jun 2022)

First day back to work after my latest bout with covid. It took me nearly 30 minutes as opposed to my usual 22 and my heart rate was about 20 beats higher than usual. Not very fun....


----------



## HarryTheDog (14 Jun 2022)

Having got totally fed up with the train part of my train/cycle commute I researched over the weekend how I could do a drive cycle commute instead . I picked on a route and tried it out but there was question over whether I would get parked a Bukhurst hill, I got parked no problem on the weekend but when I tried it yesterday no parking anywhere so I gave up. Researched a longer commute to a guaranteed free parking lot.

So I tried it this morning following my downloaded route. Outside of Chigwell 5 miles of A and B roads to Bukhurst hill, a mile of offroad up and down Pole hill just for giggles then a mile to the canal path and 10 miles up the canal path.

The first 5 miles was on B and A roads and was actually quite pleasant. A lot of up and down, more down than up so going home is going to be a chore. No close passes etc. Came across one cyclist who decided to push in front of me at some lights ( tall and skinny probably in his 50's) so I made him pay the price ie I drafted the cack out of him for half a mile before I turned off.
I then did a bit of offroad up pole hill and down the steep descent, it was a right giggle.
On the canal path I hit a kerb stone hard with the rear tyre and it "burped " some air. So I pumped it up.
Whilst I was pumping it up a guy on crutches wandered up and remarked what a nice bike. We got talking, he was a roofer and had fell off a roof, smashed pelvis, been off work for 3 months so far.
He obviously needed someone to to talk to and told me about the accident and his depression. I thought sod it I'd give him some of my time and he seemed grateful and shook my hand before we parted ways.
( I seem to have gained a face that people want to talk to in my old age, Saturday night a 70 yr old was telling me all about his terrible 3 yrs, 3 heart stents, cancer chemo etc and the saturday before a 63 yr old telling me all about his divorce, his wife of 38 yrs walked out on him to go back to her boyfriend of 40 yrs ago!)
Overall a slower commute and I used less calories but this was due to the fact I didnt really know where I was going for the first 7 miles.
Going home I may miss out the offroad Pole hill as I can see myself walking up it.
Now got over 2 weeks off though before I try it again, might get a 42 tooth cassette my 36 just I just not enough with my 42 x 1 11 speed set up.


----------



## HLaB (14 Jun 2022)

An almost perfect commute today, particularly at night when I looped into some Hertfordshire villages after following an off road path (my cycling colleague gave me a good tip off to a good surface after a short gravel car park that would put most folk off). Lol I managed to add 6 tiles to my veloviewer explorer score 😂

This morning after circa 6 months of commuting but only one day a week I finally had someone desperately dive through the gap to beat me to the central island as I climbed out of Stevenage. Ive been expecting it for ages but the drivers are really polite there waiting patiently as I pass two central islands climbing up a steep hill and wait till I get to the compulsory cycle lane well beyond them. I think most people can guess what type of car the impatient person had 😂


----------



## fossyant (15 Jun 2022)

Back on the commute last two days following dodgy knee. Despite knee still being painful, managed some PR's on the way home (no idea). This morning went from a steady pace to wacky races down the canal from Ashton to Manchester (overtook two riders, one then latched onto my wheel the whole way in), and I knocked 3 minutes of a fast time - felt a bit knackered. My banana did not survive - had completely turned to mush in my panniers - took ages to clean them up, and my waterproofs.


----------



## Arjimlad (15 Jun 2022)

rivers said:


> First day back to work after my latest bout with covid. It took me nearly 30 minutes as opposed to my usual 22 and my heart rate was about 20 beats higher than usual. Not very fun....



Hope you feel better soon, don't push yourself hard!


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jun 2022)

London commuting (not my video)


----------



## T4tomo (16 Jun 2022)

Had a few beers in the office last night for a colleagues 40th birthday so got a lift home and decided to cycle in. The direct route involves narrow ish 60mph minor A road (if that isnt an oxymoron) so i thought I'd take a part gravel part paved route through a private estate (Gorhambury) that is some sort of permissive byway. My end has a pedestrian cycle gate with a manual fastener (alongside the electronic vehicle gates) , the other end, which i hadn't been through before, has bloomin electronic pedestrian /cycle gate that firmly refuses to open pre 8am! oops. Luckily a delivery van arrived and opened the vehicle gate!


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jun 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Had a few beers in the office last night for a colleagues 40th birthday so got a lift home and decided to cycle in. The direct route involves narrow ish 60mph minor A road (if that isnt an oxymoron) so i thought I'd take a part gravel part paved route through a private estate (Gorhambury) that is some sort of permissive byway. My end has a pedestrian cycle gate with a manual fastener (alongside the electronic vehicle gates) , the other end, which i hadn't been through before, has bloomin electronic pedestrian /cycle gate that firmly refuses to open pre 8am! oops. Luckily a delivery van arrived and opened the vehicle gate!



So, anyone cycling through early in the morning is suspect, but drivers are okay?


----------



## T4tomo (16 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> So, anyone cycling through early in the morning is suspect, but drivers are okay?



No there are several houses in the estate grounds and a key code / "blipper" electric security gate, so anyone needing legit access can get though, but general public cannot drive through at anytime. The gate at the busy end has a manned security lodge during the day. I guess they restrict cyclists and pedestrians to 8am -6pm for resident privacy / peace and quiet reasons.

There is one other entry exit point I haven't fully checked out, the path I cycled down ended at a house with similar gates and no right of way (I was investigating whether it went thru to the pub next to the house) but consulting OS maps, a foot / bridal path peels off just before that thru to a road. It looked a bit rough but could be rideable / push-able as it was only about 200m to the road.

that would also open up the opportunity for an illicit evening pub ride, although may attract attention cycling back past residents well after the 6pm curfew


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jun 2022)

T4tomo said:


> No there are several houses in the estate grounds and a key code / "blipper" electric security gate, so anyone needing legit access can get though. I guess they restrict cyclists and pedestrians to 8am -6pm for resident privacy / peace and quiet reasons.
> 
> there is one other entry exit point I haven't fully checked out, the path I cycled down ended at a house with similar gates and no right of way (I was investigating whether it went thru to the pub next to the house) but consulting OS maps, a foot / bridal path peels off just before that thru to a road. It looked a bit rough but could be rideable / push-able as it was only about 200m to the road.



Very nice if you can do it. Could we have the same on Autobahns in cities, do you think?


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (17 Jun 2022)

Cycle in this morning was rough, tired legs and brain meant a steady and slightly painful ride (calves burning).
Ride home was beaut, felt good, slight tailwind with 28° weather and was waved at by some workmates in a pub on the way so obviously had to stop for 1 or 2 () maybe 3.....


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jun 2022)

On the way back from work, stopped because I got a phone call...


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (20 Jun 2022)

@Andy in Germany envious of your commuting roads, looks beaut


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jun 2022)

This morning I saw an announcement by the roadside that there's a triathlon locally so roads will be closed on that day. I'd been passing stacked barriers at road junctions, so now I knew what they were for

Fretted about it being on a work day, then got to work and realised it was last week...


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jun 2022)

speedfreak said:


> @Andy in Germany envious of your commuting roads, looks beaut



It's a great place to ride here, this is true.

The wind can get a bit fierce though on occasion.


----------



## Threevok (21 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's a great place to ride here, this is true.
> 
> The wind can get a bit fierce though on occasion.



That will be the Beef Knockwurst & Sauerkraut, I suspect


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jun 2022)

Threevok said:


> That will be the Beef Knockwurst & Sauerkraut, I suspect



I keep telling people to eat Marmite, but will they listen?


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jun 2022)

Here's the commute where I go under the Basel-Karlsruhe Autobahn, so @speedfreak knows it isn't all pretty fields...







Of course the path goes under the Autobahn on the river side of the embankment, so if the river really floods, it's blocked. Hasn't happened yet, but it came close a couple of times. Funny how Autobahns never go through flood areas isn't it?


----------



## HLaB (22 Jun 2022)

With yesterday's rail strike, the longest day and the glorious weather. I was inspired to cycle my whole train/cycle commute. All was going well in the morning until about 20miles from work when the rear mudguard snapped, which made that last 20miles a slog. I'd just about recovered at night and relatively flew up and over Barkway but the last 44miles into a wind that had completely changed direction from the morning (It was a SSW wind in the morning and NNE at night) made it a right slog. It a bit too long to do as a regular alternative but I am glad I did it.


----------



## Alex321 (22 Jun 2022)

HLaB said:


> It a bit too long to do as a regular alternative but I am glad I did it.


At 9 hours round trip, I think "a bit too long" is a slight understatement!

Well done though.


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Jun 2022)

HLaB said:


> With yesterday's rail strike, the longest day and the glorious weather. I was inspired to cycle my whole train/cycle commute. All was going well in the morning until about 20miles from work when the rear mudguard snapped, which made that last 20miles a slog. I'd just about recovered at night and relatively flew up and over Barkway but the last 44miles into a wind that had completely changed direction from the morning (It was a SSW wind in the morning and NNE at night) made it a right slog. It a bit too long to do as a regular alternative but I am glad I did it.
> View attachment 649992
> 
> 
> ...



Chapeau indeed!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (23 Jun 2022)

HLaB said:


> With yesterday's rail strike, the longest day and the glorious weather. I was inspired to cycle my whole train/cycle commute. All was going well in the morning until about 20miles from work when the rear mudguard snapped, which made that last 20miles a slog. I'd just about recovered at night and relatively flew up and over Barkway but the last 44miles into a wind that had completely changed direction from the morning (It was a SSW wind in the morning and NNE at night) made it a right slog. It a bit too long to do as a regular alternative but I am glad I did it.
> View attachment 649992
> 
> 
> ...



'kinell!

That's further than I've ever cycled in a day without working as well!!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (24 Jun 2022)

Not going to bore anyone with the details, but truly the twatterati have been out in force in their steel boxes these past couple of days.

On the bright side, the weather has been glorious, and the ride a pleasure, as long as you refuse to let the bustards grind you down.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jun 2022)

Got a massive shove to work on this mornings commute by a very helpful southern tail wind. The wind is expected to get quite a bit strong later today which will make for a very hard cycle home.


----------



## newfhouse (28 Jun 2022)

Not my happiest commute today. It started well, sunny with a tail wind, but followed by a four mile walk home carrying the bike.

A driver pulled out on me without looking properly. He was very quick to offer to pay for the damage so I’m off to the bike shop today for a quote. The wheel is obvious but I fear for the forks. My favourite bike too. Somehow I managed to remain upright so at least I’m not injured.


----------



## si_c (28 Jun 2022)

newfhouse said:


> Not my happiest commute today. It started well, sunny with a tail wind, but followed by a four mile walk home carrying the bike.
> 
> A driver pulled out on me without looking properly. He was very quick to offer to pay for the damage so I’m off to the bike shop today for a quote. The wheel is obvious but I fear for the forks. My favourite bike too. Somehow I managed to remain upright so at least I’m not injured.
> 
> ...



Had similar, hopefully it's just the wheel, steel is remarkably resilient after an impact.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jun 2022)

newfhouse said:


> Not my happiest commute today. It started well, sunny with a tail wind, but followed by a four mile walk home carrying the bike.
> 
> A driver pulled out on me without looking properly. He was very quick to offer to pay for the damage so I’m off to the bike shop today for a quote. The wheel is obvious but I fear for the forks. My favourite bike too. Somehow I managed to remain upright so at least I’m not injured.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear this chap. Fingers crossed he sticks to his word and does pay for the damage. Some drivers think repair costs are peanuts and when they do find out it actually costs a bit to repair or replace they start to get all huffy.


----------



## newfhouse (28 Jun 2022)

Uninsured according to askMID, which may explain his quick offer to settle direct. Off to the police if he messes me about.


----------



## newfhouse (28 Jun 2022)

si_c said:


> Had similar, hopefully it's just the wheel, steel is remarkably resilient after an impact.



No wrinkled paint as far as I can see so fingers crossed.


----------



## C R (28 Jun 2022)

newfhouse said:


> Uninsured according to askMID, which may explain his quick offer to settle direct. Off to the police if he messes me about.



If they are uninsured I would go to the police straight away.


----------



## rivers (28 Jun 2022)

newfhouse said:


> Not my happiest commute today. It started well, sunny with a tail wind, but followed by a four mile walk home carrying the bike.
> 
> A driver pulled out on me without looking properly. He was very quick to offer to pay for the damage so I’m off to the bike shop today for a quote. The wheel is obvious but I fear for the forks. My favourite bike too. Somehow I managed to remain upright so at least I’m not injured.
> 
> ...



Ouch, glad you are okay. Sucks that he is uninsured. Fingers crossed everything works out for you


----------



## tinywheels (28 Jun 2022)

I was knocked off by a female driver in Brixton back in 82.
Despite promises to pay for damages, nothing materialised. 
I say set the old bill on them,at least they should be prosecuted. 
If someone is driving illegally what makes you feel they will do the right thing by you?


----------



## newfhouse (28 Jun 2022)

tinywheels said:


> If someone is driving illegally what makes you feel they will do the right thing by you?



Nothing, but I'm pretty sure that if I report him before he has a chance to cough up he definitely won't pay. So, he has one chance.

Bike geometry being checked as I write.


----------



## bonker (28 Jun 2022)

newfhouse said:


> Not my happiest commute today. It started well, sunny with a tail wind, but followed by a four mile walk home carrying the bike.
> 
> A driver pulled out on me without looking properly. He was very quick to offer to pay for the damage so I’m off to the bike shop today for a quote. The wheel is obvious but I fear for the forks. My favourite bike too. Somehow I managed to remain upright so at least I’m not injured.
> 
> ...



I hope the frame is OK. To damage that would be a sin. 
My steel Pearson died when I hit a man hole cover and the rear mech managed to wrench a bit of the frame off. That was 10 years ago and I'm still in mourning.


----------



## Gwylan (28 Jun 2022)

Tuesday routine - leisurely down to the station. Avoiding the school mum rush hysteria. They do not take prisoners - or keep a look out for old man on bike!
Stand in queue for ticket machine whilst another old codger who has no grasp of what is supposed to happen grows the queue.

Eventually get my ticket. The train which has been 5 mins late every Tuesday for the last month is on time. Doh!

Overweight old codger with heavy bike has to push said bicycle up the stairs. Collapses, breathless on the train for the 9 minute journey. 
Now knows his recovery time is about eight minutes. 

Arrive, some twerp woman insists on helping me get off the train. I was doing fine until she heaved the bike away from me. At that point she discovers how heavy the bike is and drops the bloody thing on me. Yes, I am old and not as quick or strong as I was. But I didn't get this far in life without knowing how to manoeuvre my bike off the train. 

Maybe calling her a total muckwit wasn't too nice. But she deserved it. Anyway that's what I hope she heard. Not what I said. 

Cycle to the exercise class in the sunshine on the outer boundaries of a cricket pitch. Puts me in an excellent mood. 

Decide to cycle home in the sunshine, after the lesson. Google maps does a reasonable job of finding me a route. Better than last week's little brush with a dead end on the sea wall. 

Along the estuary and into territory that I know. Branch off onto a track that flows through orchards and meadows. Idyllic

Anyway, all thoroughly excellent. Except that I now know to the Km what my battery bike will do. Got to the end of the road, the steep part, and found out how heavy the bike really is when you lose the support of the battery. 

A morning well spent for and old codger.


----------



## newfhouse (28 Jun 2022)

bonker said:


> I hope the frame is OK. To damage that would be a sin.
> My steel Pearson died when I hit a man hole cover and the rear mech managed to wrench a bit of the frame off. That was 10 years ago and I'm still in mourning.



The bad news is that the fork is twisted.






The good news is that the driver has already paid me what the bike cost me when I bought it second hand, so I can now take time to consider my options. Expect a separate thread as I make up my mind.

I'm still grieving though - I love this bike.


----------



## C R (28 Jun 2022)

newfhouse said:


> The bad news is that the fork is twisted.
> View attachment 650803
> 
> 
> ...



Being steel, can that be straightened?


----------



## newfhouse (28 Jun 2022)

C R said:


> Being steel, can that be straightened?



Probably but it’s beyond my LBS. I may sell it on to someone that fancies having a go. Anyway, no more thread drift, I will start a new one when I’m ready to consider options.


----------



## HLaB (28 Jun 2022)

In the morning it seemed like there was almost no traffic and being as it was a lovely evening I decided to extend my commute by some twisty, 2-3m wide lanes and catch a less busy later train. I quickly found out where all the traffic was it was on these lanes and I had to dodge a fair few Chelsea Tractors cutting bends. On the narrowest of hedgelined roads and up a steep hill with nowhere to pull in I got one on my tail. Just as I got to the top and started on a steep twisty one I spotted a electric one flying round the bend at the bottom which was too close and pulled the brakes. I must've hit gravel or something as I wasn't able to stop and found my self heading towards their bumper. Fortunately it was a steep enough hill that they scrubbed enough speed and somehow although there was hard contact my wheel seemed to take it without buckling and I bounced off the side of the car and managed only to bang a bit of my knee that doesn't seem vital and the scrapes aren't deep. It must've sounded very loud in the car though as the driver to give her her due was very concerned about me. Other than mild wobbly legs though (mild shock) I think I escaped pretty lightly. I spent a little while checking everything apart from the mudguard designed to break away everything seemed good. I also took time to let the wobbly legs pass before heading the 10miles to Stevenage. Because I was a little later though Knebworth complete standstill so I decided to go round the streets at the back. Amazingly they were almost completely free of traffic. Got to the train and typically the train I thought would be quieter was busy due to others being cancelled, including the one with nice bike storage areas (usually folk are sitting in but there's more space and eventually they get off). Amazingly I managed to be near the disabled area of this train which is also slightly larger and within a few minutes a Brompton rider noticed that I had been in an off and insisted I take his seat. Over the next 50mins my knee did seize up a bit and was tender pushing off at the other end but it seemed to free up quickly. Touchwood it continues to be like that. Whatever stung me on the back of my calf and forearm is slightly more stingy annoying.


----------



## tinywheels (29 Jun 2022)

I despair. 
So it's OK for an uninsured clown to drive round with no repercussions, as long as they pay your damages. 
Perhaps you should consider the matter in a different way. 
let's say you came off badly your now in intensive care .
Unable to work for the foreseeable future, if you live that is.
Would said clown be paying your bills etc supporting your dependents?
His next victim will not thank you for turning a blind eye.
if driving without insurance its probably certain they have an illegal car,plus no licence. I say do your duty and stop making excuses.


----------



## newfhouse (29 Jun 2022)

tinywheels said:


> I despair.
> So it's OK for an uninsured clown to drive round with no repercussions, as long as they pay your damages.


I posted about sequencing events such that I recovered my losses. Read into that what you will.


----------



## Alex321 (29 Jun 2022)

tinywheels said:


> I despair.
> So it's OK for an uninsured clown to drive round with no repercussions, as long as they pay your damages.


Nobody said it is "OK". 

It was just said that reporting him to the police *before* he pays for the damage is likely to result in not getting paid.


----------



## Alex321 (29 Jun 2022)

Back on topic - first commute for 3 weeks, due to catching COVID and taking 13 days before getting a negative test.

Nice regular ride today, no real incidents, little wind, some light rain going through Cardiff, though it stopped in a few minutes, well before I reached the office.


----------



## Mazz (1 Jul 2022)

It's amazing how passengers in a car are all gobby when they overtake you, but somehow lose their voice and blank you when you catch up with them at the lights.


----------



## Gwylan (1 Jul 2022)

Was in a country lane popular with Chelsea tractors where a lot of drivers have no idea how wide their vehicle is. And certainly do not move to their left.

Anyway a SloaneRover was some distance behind me. I intended turning right into a farm drive. Stuck my arm out to indicate my intention to move across the road to turn right.
Scream of brakes and a flood of invective.
I opted for the hedge. Then, recovered, stood behind my bike in front of the personalised number plate and engaged the driver 

Me : "and your problem is?"
Him: " you F* pulled across the F* road in front of me. You were in the F* middle of the F* road. I could run you over!"
Me: "well, the arm waving meant something? Did you think I was drying my nail varnish?"
Him: Take your F* bike and clear off. I' ll F* have you if I see you again"
Cannot really argue with that type of intellectual approach 

Always good to see that well conducted rational debate can still be experienced.
Just not with some drivers 

But there are knob cyclists about too!


----------



## Gwylan (5 Jul 2022)

Well, today, right here right now. Was wending my way along a line of parked cars.
There's a transit van, sort of has to be, parked facing oncoming traffic. 
Suddenly pulls out and continues on the wrong side of the road towards me.

Gives me a lot of verbal for being in his way. Usual informed and thought through reasoning with creative use of his repertoire of profanities. 
Led me to wonder why we don't teach profanity as a subject, in school. That way at least these exchanges might embrace some variety and allow a creative outlet.

We could start the F*Oscars with different classes, styles and genres. There would have to the F*d'Or for the best spontaneous and unrehearsed outburst.


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Jul 2022)

I've avoided the A38 southbound for the past couple of days, picking up some country lanes culminating in a steep climb out of Almondsbury village before rejoining the main road. 

It's been great to make a change to the normal route whilst only adding 1.5 miles to it. I was getting bored of the same old same old.

I have options to extend it further by going further north before heading back down south again too, which I sometimes use in the school summer holidays when others in the household aren't getting up for work.


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Jul 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Well, today, right here right now. Was wending my way along a line of parked cars.
> There's a transit van, sort of has to be, parked facing oncoming traffic.
> Suddenly pulls out and continues on the wrong side of the road towards me.
> 
> ...



I would usually address such a driver in French, "On roule a gauche ici, Monsieur!", and then if they look baffled, in German "Hier muss man auf die linken seite fahren!" ... really winds them up !!


----------



## Gwylan (6 Jul 2022)

i have to be good and not share those words my naughty colleagues taught me.


----------



## C R (6 Jul 2022)

Gwylan said:


> i have to be good and not share those words my naughty colleagues taught me.



Also known as don't stoop yo the imbecile's level.


----------



## cyberknight (8 Jul 2022)

I have been complaining to the council for years about the state of the cyclepath near work , boris resigns and it gets swept


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Jul 2022)

Todays commute happened twice: I cycled to work on the tourer, and then a few hours later realised I needed to pick something up for work, so cycled back, swapped for the load carrier and went to do the pickup.

This is the advantage of a short, flat, largely traffic free commute.

On the way home I'm going to Lidl which will be exciting.


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (8 Jul 2022)

Not from today, as I did my first commute in around 5 years on Tuesday.

I loved the ride in the morning, traffic wasn't heavy, I wasn't feeling rushed or stressed. Got to work with a few minutes to spare, which I hadn't accounted for taking a little longer on my first attempt.
Tuesday was drizzling/mizzling, no major downpour, but was nice enough.

I got to work ok, but trying to get home was another story.

Clearly me not eating during the day took part of the toll, plus I felt like I'd damaged some muscles in my calves (both outer sides killed), and I could not get on the pedals for more than a few rotations.
My commute is 30 minutes, but clearly a mix of dehydration, lack of food, heat and my arthritis all took hold of me.

I was forced to slowly walk home, hating each time I heard my cleat scrape pavement.
I tried to ask a neighbour to help me, but they didn't respond till I'd gotten home.

Wednesday, I simply died.

Oh, and add to the above. I've shredded both inner thighs to bits. So that's always _fun_!


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jul 2022)

PlymSlimCyclist said:


> Not from today, as I did my first commute in around 5 years on Tuesday.
> 
> I loved the ride in the morning, traffic wasn't heavy, I wasn't feeling rushed or stressed. Got to work with a few minutes to spare, which I hadn't accounted for taking a little longer on my first attempt.
> Tuesday was drizzling/mizzling, no major downpour, but was nice enough.
> ...



Ouch. 

On the other hand, you've identified the things you need to do differently. Next week will be better.


----------



## gzoom (9 Jul 2022)

PlymSlimCyclist said:


> Wednesday, I simply died.



Someone needs an eBike


----------



## hennbell (11 Jul 2022)

First morning commute since September 9th. I had to step away from riding due to health issues. I am not quiet all better, but so nice to be back on the road again.


----------



## rivers (11 Jul 2022)

My TT bike was my easiest accessible bike this morning (ie not in the cupboard and had pedals attached) so that's what I took to work. 4 minutes faster to the train station with less effort and 3 minutes faster from the train station home. But, you can't hang it on the stupid GWR racks due to the deep section wheels


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 Jul 2022)

Should be good for 10 miles home?

Right?

Right??

😬


----------



## C R (13 Jul 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Should be good for 10 miles home?
> 
> Right?
> 
> ...



How old is that tyre?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 Jul 2022)

C R said:


> How old is that tyre?



Maybe a couple of years at most, no wear on tread at all. 

I'm very unimpressed!


----------



## DCLane (13 Jul 2022)

A steady, meandering, commute into work as my work's car part is out of action due to a graduation elsewhere and I'm back on steroids since I'm not recovering quickly enough from Covid and the doc's worried.

The bus strike has returned locally, but no so many cars. Lots, and lots, of cyclists in central Leeds though


----------



## HarryTheDog (13 Jul 2022)

Well the first commute in nearly a month due to going on holiday where I trapped a nerve in my upper back, 4 days of pain which then suddenly vanished as I went for a swim. then a few days later I pulled a hamstring trying out that physically demanding sport of crown green bowls, just as I got over that I woke up with a painful knee which persisted for 4 days.
so last night I prepared everything with the bike sat in the living room I pumped the tyres up a smidge more, then sat and watched the TDF highlights as the programme finished there was a pop and a hiss, a puncture suddenly had appeared in the middle of the tread. ( tubeless) pumped it up again and sat it in its own sealant. This morning still hard. Loaded it into the car got to my parking spot in Chigwell, unloaded the car, tyre flat, pumped it up no leaks WTF!
Commute was fine apart from a small incident came across some workmen setting up roadworks and the lights , it went around a bend so you cant see the other side of the lights. Well traffic got well pissed off with the workmen taking their time and generally lounging about with one guy trying to figure out the lights so a fair amount of honking horns went on with the workmen basically giving the drivers the finger. Well the one bloke fecked up as when our lights went green so must have the other sides as there was nearly a head on smash, whilst they tried to sort out who was to back up I slipped through the roadworks another advantage of having a bike!


----------



## Tom... (13 Jul 2022)

HarryTheDog said:


> I pulled a hamstring trying out that physically demanding sport of crown green bowls



Serves you right for being such an adrenaline junkie!


----------



## HarryTheDog (13 Jul 2022)

Well @Tom... now I find this
https://top-10-list.org/2009/11/30/ten-violent-dangerous-sports/

Lawn bowls is the most dangerous sport for fatalities followed by base jumping .
I think its more to do with the age group rather than actual danger LOL.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (14 Jul 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Should be good for 10 miles home?
> 
> Right?
> 
> ...



Uneventful ride home, shower on the downhills than usual mind!

New one fitted, extended ride home planned tonight.


----------



## HarryTheDog (14 Jul 2022)

On the way home the tubeless puncture woes continued with the hole in the middle of the tread opening a couple of times. I tried a tubless dart plug which was effective for a little while, finished the ride with the back of the bike sprayed with latex. Going to take the tyre off and patch it from the inside.
On the way home going up Kings Head hill ( 132 ft of climb over 0.58 miles) with a 10Kg pack on my bag a lady on a electric cargo bike sailed by. She smiled and told me to keep going. Now this slightly pissed me off but as she smiled and I think she meant to be encouraging not piss taking I smiled back and wished her a good afternoon. Once over the hill I of course had to chase her down and pass her with a merry good afternoon again.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jul 2022)

Argh, my Tortec rack has snapped just above the lug that bolts to the dropout. It's been hammered though. Will limp it home and get another on order - done, but beefed up with a Tortec expedition


----------



## fossyant (14 Jul 2022)

Limped home. Had 3 stops early on as the canal cobbles put the paperclip under great strain. Settled on this eventually for the last 8 miles.


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (15 Jul 2022)

gzoom said:


> Someone needs an eBike



While I'd love an ebike, I also don't want it.
I'd much rather lose weight and feel like I've achieved something than feel like I'm cheating myself.

My brain isn't the friendliest of places, moreso to myself.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jul 2022)

PlymSlimCyclist said:


> While I'd love an ebike, I also don't want it.
> I'd much rather lose weight and feel like I've achieved something than feel like I'm cheating myself.
> 
> My brain isn't the friendliest of places, moreso to myself.



I understand your feelings on this. In a way I feel the same.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (17 Jul 2022)

Not today's commute but tomorrows. 

What's everyone's plan with riding in tomorrow? Obviously normal go too of heading in early will work for the inward journey but the 35+ degree heat is due to stay into the late evening so I am planning a very slow ride home. 

I'll take the Brompton and if I don't feel up to it an airconned train or tram could be a bailout option.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jul 2022)

Yep, just take the commute it a little easier then usual. Making sure water bottle is filled up before each journey.

I love cycling in hot weather and will thoroughly enjoy it whilst it lasts.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (17 Jul 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Yep, just take the commute it a little easier then usual. Making sure water bottle is filled up before each journey.
> 
> I love cycling in hot weather and will thoroughly enjoy it whilst it lasts.



I went out for an easy 20km mixed surface ride about 0730 this morning and it was quite nice, was starting to get a bit warm by the end though.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Jul 2022)

I'm off tomorrow, but back in on Tuesday morning. I may leave for work half an hour earlier in the hope that it will be a bit cooler and stop off at the local supermarket and buy a couple of dozen icre creams/lollies for the office.
Leaving work at 3pm at the height of the heat will be 'interesting' - let's hope that the predicted sea breeze will take a bit of the edge off the heat.


----------



## HarryTheDog (17 Jul 2022)

The other half has banned me from riding tomorrow, she may have a point, on my way home it might just be a little fool hardy with the heat at my age with high blood pressure and the hills around Buckhurst Hill.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jul 2022)

I'll be riding between job locations this afternoon at about 14:00 local time, when it'll be approx 32°c. There will be a slight breeze though.

Rather more pertinent is the discovery that the cable to the rear mech on the commuter is damaged, so it's a choice of nursing the commuter to one shop and back, or taking the rather heavier Xtracycle. Either way I'll stop off at my apartment on the way back so I can swap to the commuter and take it to the bike workshop for a cable change.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jul 2022)

Just about to head out for the cycle commute home. Bottle filled with iced water. Cycling Cap has been immersed in cold water.
Love it.


----------



## palinurus (18 Jul 2022)

That was warm. Soaked my cap in the sink before I left work and it was bone dry 15 minutes in. The air was hot and thick and smelled like the dust in the bottom of the dry cat food bag.

The road surface was intact, I was half expecting it to go the way of one of my cycling dreams where I'm riding along but can hardly make progress and the road is becoming like molasses and sucking at the wheels and then I no longer have a bike and I'm trying to crawl along by grabbing handfuls of gloopy road.

But it wasn't like that, although it was harder than usual to make progress.

Ms P kept the windows and curtains shut all day so only 26C in the main room.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jul 2022)

ianrauk said:


> . Cycling Cap has been immersed in cold water.



I've been doing that too; there's a fountain just around the corner from work which regularly serves as my cap dunking facility.


----------



## palinurus (18 Jul 2022)

There was much less traffic today, which was good.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (18 Jul 2022)

palinurus said:


> That was warm. Soaked my cap in the sink before I left work and it was bone dry 15 minutes in. The air was hot and thick and smelled like the dust in the bottom of the dry cat food bag.
> 
> The road surface was intact, I was half expecting it to go the way of one of my cycling dreams where I'm riding along but can hardly make progress and the road is becoming like molasses and sucking at the wheels and then I no longer have a bike and I'm trying to crawl along by grabbing handfuls of gloopy road.
> 
> ...



A bit like this 😱


View: https://youtu.be/_d9SfK6fyck


Not going to lie, that was a horrible ride. I stopped every 2km for a drink of water. Used as much shade as it could and walked up the steep hill ( In the shade ) and I still feel worse than I did after my first 100km just a week ago. 

Working from home tomorrow hoping I can keep my office cool enough in the morning and then I can move into the house once my meeting are over.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (18 Jul 2022)

Very pleasant 10 miles home, cycling being the coolest form of transport in the heat, and further improved by motorists abandoning their air conditioned boxes en masse.


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Jul 2022)

Lovely on the way in this morning at 0700hrs, so much so that the usual 8 mile commute extended to 12. After a day in an air conditioned office it was like a wall of heat at 1630, and a headwind all the way home that felt like a hairdryer in my face Note to self, fill bottle from chilled tap immediately before leaving tomorrow, warm water is not nice. Garmin said 36.9C.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Jul 2022)

Set off at 06:30 this morning and it was already 20°C - so much for a cooler start.


----------



## biking_fox (19 Jul 2022)

Yesterday's morning ride in was lovely. The afternoon expectedly hot but once I'd reached the parks and off-road section it was shady and pleasant. Just took it slow.... 

This morning it's already very hot.. Slow ride in, this afternoon might be bad. Maybe I need a cycling cap instead of a helmet.


----------



## fossyant (19 Jul 2022)

Took it steady this morning, but still knocked up a quick time ?

Looks like public transport is playing up - only a few in the office - and this is in Manchester. I know some trains were cancelled and the Bury metrolink is brokened.


----------



## palinurus (19 Jul 2022)

GeekDadZoid said:


> Not going to lie, that was a horrible ride. I stopped every 2km for a drink of water. Used as much shade as it could and walked up the steep hill ( In the shade ) and I still feel worse than I did after my first 100km just a week ago.



There's a threshold of temperature and humidity where things start to become difficult for me too, but I haven't quite crossed it over the last two days. A few years ago I was in Lyon in August during 'la canicule', supposed to stay a few days but I could barely function, we changed our tickets and left, went north to Lille where it was still hot but bearable.


----------



## palinurus (19 Jul 2022)

Was in before 7:30 and it was already warm. Left just after lunch today so probably before the peak, I diverted through a park to re-soak my cap.


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Jul 2022)

Already in the mid-20's on the way in this morning at 0700hrs, the near I get to the airport the hotter it gets. Early away today but it felt hotter, Garmin on 38.6C on the way home.
I look forward to this breaking...


----------



## palinurus (19 Jul 2022)

Went out again in the afternoon using a bikeshare bike (Beryl)- had a dental appointment so had an extra dose of heat.

There was an electric bike available for the journey home- I was very pleased, unlocked it with my phone and started riding and the rear end was wobbling all over the place- felt like a broken frame or something, really bad (tyre was inflated and wheel was true enough- couldn't see any obvious issue). It was easy to get my pound refunded with the app. but I had to hire a regular bike so I was grumpy- there's this hill on the way home...

Sitting on the sofa now with my feet in a bowl of cold water- very, very nice.


----------



## palinurus (19 Jul 2022)

palinurus said:


> Was in before 7:30 and it was already warm. Left just after lunch today so probably before the peak, I diverted through a park to re-soak my cap.



And the air still smelled like cat food bag dust.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jul 2022)

Well that was a very hot and crispy commute home. Not the hottest I've cycled in but hot never the less.
I soaked my shorts, shirt and cap before leaving, they were dry from the heat within 5 minutes. Took it easy on the way taking the short route home.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jul 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Well that was a very hot and crispy commute home. Not the hottest I've cycled in but hot never the less.
> I soaked my shorts, shirt and cap before leaving, they were dry from the heat within 5 minutes. Took it easy on the way taking the short route home.



It was much the same here although I didn't soak my shorts as jumping into the fountain would probably cause a bit of a stir...


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jul 2022)

palinurus said:


> And the air still smelled like cat food bag dust.



Dude, I've known clients snort pretty weird stuff, but none ever went that far...


----------



## simongt (19 Jul 2022)

Good to see that on the way into work this moring at 06.30h., several folk had he good sense to walk their dogs b4 it go too hot. More than I usually see on my commute.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (19 Jul 2022)

Felt great this morning, lovely ride in, very light traffic.

Inspired to a little detour home via the Cat & Fiddle tonight . Wonderful outing, nearly as quiet as lockdown. I love the heat despite my 90kgs, temperatures were fine as long as you didn't stop! 30 miles, 800m climbing on the way home.


----------



## biking_fox (21 Jul 2022)

two days later 20C cooler and riding in the drizzle. Felt quite pleasant in comparison! British summer is nuts.


----------



## Arjimlad (21 Jul 2022)

Had an eventful ride in today, I decided to inspect a field on my way in, ended up coming a cropper because I failed to bunny hop onto the verge! 

A bashed elbow and a little roadrash, bruised ego... oncoming car stopped in plenty of time, thankfully. 

And then an extremely close pass from a BMW SUV to cap it off, leaving me three drivers to report in total for close passes!




















At least the sun was shining & the countryside was beautiful. 17 miles covered.


----------



## cosmicbike (21 Jul 2022)

Far more sensible temperature today, and much less wind. Actually felt a bit chilly this morning.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jul 2022)

You know that cycle commute to work were all the planets aligned, where each traffic light was green and the roads were clear. Giving you the fastest time you've had all year. Well that.


----------



## karajorg3 (22 Jul 2022)

I really don't. 
Living in Athens where even when traffic light is green, a car will block your way ...


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jul 2022)

karajorg3 said:


> I really don't.
> Living in Athens where even when traffic light is green, a car will block your way ...



Hi there. Yes, having been to Athens a couple of times. I can imagine.
But hey. Athens or London.. hmmmmmm I know which I would prefer


----------



## HarryTheDog (25 Jul 2022)

Pleasant commute in, I am starting t get the measure of Buckhurst Hill, hills now. Had a slightly amusing meeting with a guy on a Brompton about my age , I went passed him as he was going slow and he immediately upped his rate and caught me at the next lights, then I went away and he caught me at the next junction, and then the same with the next junction. Then we started the first hill into Buckhurst hill he tried to stay with me and then gave up when I got out of the saddle, good effort on his part though.
On the Canal path a big willow had come down but easy to get around it.


----------



## bikingdad90 (25 Jul 2022)

ianrauk said:


> You know that cycle commute to work were all the planets aligned, where each traffic light was green and the roads were clear. Giving you the fastest time you've had all year. Well that.



Only thing better is when you get a bus or Luton can you can draft behind and hammer along at a decent speed. My best ever 5.2mile commute was sub 17mins, Normally took me 19mins. 

There was a set of traffic lights under a bridge where you had to be a bit ballsie and either brake last minute or keep going as the lights would change from red to green on a sensor. Was always a fun game. If you got it wrong then there would be car coming under the bridge in a few mins.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jul 2022)

Oi! Where did that wind come from, bloody nuisance. Made it hard work turning the pedals this morning.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jul 2022)

First rain in over a month on this mornings commute. No heavy thankfully, more drizzle. Quite refreshing in this muggy heat.

So, rainy commute of the year # 17 for the year
Same period last year 26 rainy commutes. 
It's looking like a dry year.


----------



## HLaB (26 Jul 2022)

I got to Sandy on the train part of my commute, when the train started to slow down. The train is not supposed to stop there They announced pretty quickly that the overhead lines had been pulled down 😮 It was another 15 or 20mins before they announced a what they were going to do about it. In between I had googled the office and it said it was a 30miles cycle. So when they announced that they were reversing back to St Neots I decided to make my own replacement bus service. I used the Garmin's navigation sat nav which I never realised although a great road route had calculated 36 miles Lol, I got about 2 or 3 miles down and there was a ping. I instantly knew it was a snapped spoke. Although the wheel stayed true a few weeks back my run in with a car's bumper must have stressed it.




In the evening I took the kind offer of a lift to Royston station where I got a train to Cambridge and another through the Fens to Peterborough so my evening commute was less than 2 miles by bike. I'll have to Google how to get access to Fulcrum 7 spokes and use a spare wheel for my next commute if I don't manage over the weekend.


----------



## gaijintendo (27 Jul 2022)

I wiped the sweat off my upper-beard and the velcro on the glove grazed my lip. Which is annoying because when I took a parking ticket on the weekend I put it in my mouth and it somehow welded and ripped the skin of that little middle lip bit.
Otherwise wonderful first ride on a bike I get cheap on gumtree and fixed up 👍👍


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Jul 2022)

Sunday 31st 

Ride home from work, about 14:30

The new ‘Aubisque’ (bought as frame/forks) on the railway embankment, alongside the River Calder








I'm approximately where the 'm' of Dismantled Railway' is on the OS map;
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2451643


----------



## HarryTheDog (1 Aug 2022)

Nice commute in and I have got the hang of my new commute route and its hills and this morning fairly flew in by my standards, quickest one so far by 1mph avg. It was helped in the last few miles by having a bit of a competitive angle with a young guy on a MTB on the canal path who was knocking out a good 17mph avg, I had to take my turn and cranked it up a notch. Then nearly got taken out by a muntjac deer.


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Aug 2022)

No real excitement over the past 2 nights of commuting, though I did enjoy the ride home at 0700hrs far more than the ride in at 1800hrs due to the heat and humidity. Last night made it just over 1000 miles for the year, terrible even by my standards but I haven't found much riding time this year, so most of that is commuting..


----------



## rivers (1 Aug 2022)

I'm off over Dartmoor and Exmoor at the end of next week, and today was my final chance to test my set-up out before then. So I fully loaded my bike, and set off on a 24 mile mixed off/on road commute home that took me along the Conham River Path, off-piste at Ashton Court, through some singletrack and bridleways and then onto the bridleways of Tyntesfield before rejoining the main road home. It was absolutely lush and 95% off road or on quiet roads. The 5% on the main road was absolutely shite. Close passes, dangerous overtakes and general impatience just to get to the queuing traffic half a mile down the road. Definitely a route to do again.


----------



## skudupnorth (2 Aug 2022)

Moist ! Still nice to ride the guided busway and Roe Green Loop line in warm rain though


----------



## fossyant (2 Aug 2022)

skudupnorth said:


> Moist ! Still nice to ride the guided busway and Roe Green Loop line in warm rain though
> 
> View attachment 655368



I bailed - had a poor sleep, and didn't fancy the canal, cooking in my waterproofs. Took the dinky toy to work (Aygo). Well done Skud.


----------



## skudupnorth (2 Aug 2022)

fossyant said:


> I bailed - had a poor sleep, and didn't fancy the canal, cooking in my waterproofs. Took the dinky toy to work (Aygo). Well done Skud.



Must admit I boiled in my waterproof jacket, I might as well left it off ! 
Don’t blame you taking it easy, nothing worse than trying to ride when you are not 100%


----------



## ianrauk (2 Aug 2022)

Oi norvern muppet chums. 
What's this rain you talk of? We need some of that down here in the boiling SE.


----------



## Juan Kog (2 Aug 2022)

skudupnorth said:


> Moist ! Still nice to ride the guided busway and Roe Green Loop line in warm rain though
> 
> View attachment 655368


Rain 🤔 ? Remind me that’s the wet stuff that falls from the sky isn’t it .
No sign of it in the arid south .
(edit) slow typing, Ian beat me to it.


----------



## fossyant (2 Aug 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Oi norvern muppet chums.
> What's this rain you talk of? We need some of that down here in the boiling SE.



Been whizzing it down since last night, just as I finished building a shed. Happy to report the shed is waterproof - phew - built from scratch, not a kit. Got the roof on and roofing felt before I made the doors, good job. Only a 2.2m x 1.2m storage shed, nothing exciting, although it will be used for son's car junk, and free up my bike garage ! 😊

Dried up a bit now.


----------



## skudupnorth (2 Aug 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Oi norvern muppet chums.
> What's this rain you talk of? We need some of that down here in the boiling SE.



It started just as the schools broke up a week ago ! At least my new lawn is nice and lush


----------



## skudupnorth (2 Aug 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> Rain 🤔 ? Remind me that’s the wet stuff that falls from the sky isn’t it .
> No sign of it in the arid south .
> (edit) slow typing, Ian beat me to it.



Not stopped properly since we broke up for the six weeks holidays…. We had a few days with that round thing in the sky but we scared it away by throwing stones at it 😁


----------



## biking_fox (2 Aug 2022)

Yeah another really soggy rider here this morning too - warm so can't complain but I'm not sure if I'd have been less wet without my reflect360 jacket. They're good and waterproof in winter, but quite warm. Hope it's all dried out for a less damp afternoon.


----------



## HLaB (2 Aug 2022)

Nothing exiting on todays commute. The closest I have to news is that the strong SW headwind which would have been good for the evening (SE would be better) switched slightly so it was more of a westerly wind at night. According to mywindsock it was 63% headwind in the morning 56% at night


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Aug 2022)

I think right now I'd settle for the weather on one of the more Northern commutes mentioned here! Toasty hot and very humid, add that to a headwind all the way home and it was a very sweaty pedal. Still, extended both ways makes a good start to the month.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (4 Aug 2022)

Cycle to Work Day today apparently. I gave the Dawes Super Galaxy its first commute in and smashed about 80% of my Strava PBs.

Someone sat right on my back wheel for a good 4km this morning, which I don't really enjoy.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Aug 2022)

Yesterdays commute included a repeat because apparently I'd left some paperwork in my apartment. Fortunately my apartment is about 10min away and it wasn't raining.
This will soon further reduce to about 3 min, which will be handy for the next time I forget something...


----------



## fossyant (4 Aug 2022)

Bananas.

Why don't they survive the commute to work. Lovely nice fresh banana in the top of the pannier, not squashed or anything. Get to work, it's mush ! The bumpy canal does not help. 👅


----------



## Tom... (4 Aug 2022)

fossyant said:


> Bananas.
> 
> Why don't they survive the commute to work. Lovely nice fresh banana in the top of the pannier, not squashed or anything. Get to work, it's mush ! The bumpy canal does not help. 👅



Happens to mine every day


----------



## fossyant (4 Aug 2022)

Tom... said:


> Happens to mine every day



I don't even think one of those 'weird' banana cases would work either (nor would I be brave enough to have one of them in the 'office'.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Aug 2022)

fossyant said:


> I don't even think one of those 'weird' banana cases would work either (nor would I be brave enough to have one of them in the 'office'.



You're doing it all wrong Fossy


----------



## Arjimlad (4 Aug 2022)

Nice ride into work today, thanks to the cyclist who let me know the Old Gloucester Road was actually passable on foot. Water leak repairs carrying on apace!


----------



## fossyant (4 Aug 2022)

ianrauk said:


> You're doing it all wrong Fossy
> View attachment 655673



No bendy bars on my 'commuter'.


----------



## fossyant (4 Aug 2022)

Arjimlad said:


> Nice ride into work today, thanks to the cyclist who let me know the Old Gloucester Road was actually passable on foot. Water leak repairs carrying on apace!
> 
> View attachment 655679
> 
> ...



Perfectly passable that !


----------



## fossyant (4 Aug 2022)

Unlike this - Llanerch Bridge over the Clywd - right pain in the butt this as it's a fair old detour on my training rides, not many bridges. It's been 'out' since Jan 21.

I thought, it will be passable after going through the road closed signs...erm no.


----------



## Arjimlad (4 Aug 2022)

fossyant said:


> Unlike this - Llanerch Bridge over the Clywd - right pain in the butt this as it's a fair old detour on my training rides, not many bridges. It's been 'out' since Jan 21.
> 
> I thought, it will be passable after going through the road closed signs...erm no.
> 
> View attachment 655684



Needs a good run-up but that pesky Heras fencing will get in the way! 

Put a "General Lee" horn on your orange bike and up up & away!


----------



## GeekDadZoid (4 Aug 2022)

Ride home was uncomfortable. My underwear/ shorts combo just didn't quite work 😰😰😰


----------



## Jenkins (4 Aug 2022)

So much or cycle to work day. There were a total of five bikes in the cage at work today - mine, a colleague who does a couple of miles to & from the train station and three long term abandoned wrecks.


----------



## fossyant (5 Aug 2022)

Jenkins said:


> So much or cycle to work day. There were a total of five bikes in the cage at work today - mine, a colleague who does a couple of miles to & from the train station and three long term abandoned wrecks.



I didn't even know it was cycle to work day - just 3 other bikes in the bike compound, two of which I know haven't moved for a year ! No publicity at work, although they tend to do something around May/June.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (5 Aug 2022)

fossyant said:


> I didn't even know it was cycle to work day - just 3 other bikes in the bike compound, two of which I know haven't moved for a year ! No publicity at work, although they tend to do something around May/June.



I didn't see anything either untill I saw it on twitter the day before. I think it's a marketing gimmick from one of the cycle to work schemes as much as anything else


----------



## GeekDadZoid (5 Aug 2022)

Second day of commuting for the Super Galaxy and it handled the rain fantastically this morning. Combo of my hotpocket jacket and the mudguards I stayed as dry as I think would have been possible. 

Lovely weather this evening so did a slightly longer route home.


----------



## Peter Salt (5 Aug 2022)

Not quite today's commute but it was supposedly 'Cycle to Work Day' yesterday and it attracted a few people in the office. I normally work from home and am there maybe once a month but also decided to cycle. York-Hull along the TPT.





Parts were a bit $h!tty


----------



## newfhouse (5 Aug 2022)

I bumped into a fellow Fridays member on one of his ‘bents this morning and had a chat as we cycled through the bottom end of Streatham. I left him and rode ahead only to come within millimetres of being taken out by an inattentive Lambeth parking enforcement moped rider turning right across me. I’m still replaying it in my mind wondering how we managed to avoid a collision. I really don’t need that sort of excitement on my commute, or another bike damaged.

The road was not much busier than you see here.
https://goo.gl/maps/fjoveRQcTBVfu4u28


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Aug 2022)

I'm having a day off tomorrow. Today saw my first 100+ mile week this year, and my knees felt it on the way home, so tomorrow will be old Volvo commute. Plan to be back on the bike for my night shifts, traffic tends to be much worse trying to get to the airport in the evening.


----------



## biking_fox (8 Aug 2022)

Must have done something right* as today I had green lights all the way in, every single one (it's about a dozen) bar the very last one...


*Friday's ride home had been a bit more dramatic than usual - was involved with holding/helping a young girl on the outside of bridge that overlooks the cyclepath. It's only a 3-4m high but could have been nasty. Coppers called and sorted it safely within about half an hour, but I properly had the shakes when I got home. Adrenaline is a stupid design.


----------



## HarryTheDog (8 Aug 2022)

@biking_fox bit unsure as to what occured? was she contemplating jumping or had tried climbing it etc?. Good you stopped and helped though.
My commute today was glorious, lovely weather and for some reason every cyclist and jogger I met, waved/nodded or actually said good morning


----------



## palinurus (9 Aug 2022)

Broke a spoke on the way home yesterday, rear wheel- made a racket clattering around the frame tubes. Stopped and wrapped it around a neighbouring spoke, opened up the rear brake and wobbled home. Had a nice spare wheel already so swapped over the cassette to that (10 speed to a 9 speed freehub- there was even a 1mm spacer behind the cassette, although I'd already bought one on eBay before I found this out). Was a basic Shimano wheel and I intended to retire it once I'd got some use out of it. Turned out some use was 9 years (but not big mileage, maybe 12,000 miles)


----------



## HarryTheDog (10 Aug 2022)

My commutes of late have been fine affairs, sunshine no numpties etc. This morning all was fine until approaching Broxbourne on the canal path, sudden stabbing pain just below the collar bone, I had been stung by a wasp and the bugger was stuck in my jersey. Queue a emergency stop, threw the bike and my pack and took my jersey off in a flash. I quite often have a bad reaction to wasp stings, the last one on my head closed both my eyes with swelling etc. So far I am ok so might not have to call a taxi to get home this evening. 
Whilst I was stood by the canal being peed off, a cyclist went past, coming towards him were 2 joggers, one with a puppy french pug tied on a lead from her waist . Jogger went right, pug went left, cyclist straight down the middle. He hit the lead on his tyre, pug did a enforced back somersault and was scrabbling on his back. The lady went mad screaming, cyclist slowed for a nano second then forged on. So guess who got the tirade on all cyclists being not nice people.


----------



## fossyant (10 Aug 2022)

Bloody hate extendable leads !


----------



## C R (10 Aug 2022)

fossyant said:


> Bloody hate extendable leads !



Too many inconsiderate dog owners about.


----------



## fossyant (10 Aug 2022)

C R said:


> Too many inconsiderate dog owners about.



Too many don't give a hoot in shared spaces, and have zero control over themselves (I won't blame the dog). I'd rather not hit an animal, but if you've got a 'gang' of them, please control them, even at crawling pace I'll have to stop. Or you get the owner who jumps the wrong way, whilst the dog stays where it is. Roll on some bad weather. I'm off out on a 'fake' commute today on the road bike (WFH).


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Aug 2022)

Aside from it being a tad warm, the notable thing for last nights commute into work was the trusty 2014 Boardman CX Team reaching just over 20,000 miles. I started cycle commuting in 2015 and so far just over 13,000 miles of the total are commutes. All I have done aside from basic maintenance (chains/cassettes etc) is a dynamo hub and changed the rear wheel. I hope the new one coming later this year does me just as well.


----------



## scragend (10 Aug 2022)

I had an interesting experience on the way to work yesterday morning.

I was riding along (urban roads), minding my own business when I started to hear a squealing sound behind me. A car came past, with its left front wheel splayed out and pointing very much in the wrong direction! Not long after the car passed me, it veered to the left, hit the kerb, bounced off it and then carried on down the road. If that had happened a few seconds sooner it would have cleaned me out.

I was hoping to be able to catch up with it at the traffic lights a bit further up and have a little chat with the driver. Unfortunately they changed to green before I reached them so I didn't get the chance. The driver turned right at the lights but, with his left front wheel pointing to the left, struggled to make the turn, hit the kerb again on the outside of the corner and then just carried on.

I was so speechless and baffled at what I'd just witnessed that I didn't have the presence of mind to get the registration number. Still can't quite believe it!


----------



## fossyant (11 Aug 2022)

Warm one this morning.

Passed a chap sat at the side of the canal with his bike. I shouted 'oh a Frank Herety' and stopped and went back. Rare beasts. I said 'I've got one too', then started five minutes of conversation. He apparently had 3.

His was number 60, mine is 141


----------



## biking_fox (11 Aug 2022)

Lovely long ride home last night, as the crow flies it's a 3mile, normally I do 6, but just kept going, enjoying the cycle breeze coolness. 3 canals : 1 aquaduct, a long tunnel (should've brought my lights!), numerous locks and wacky bridges, shady forest sections and pleasant people 28.6 miles by the time I to home. The Peak Forest Canal is absolute joy to ride along.


----------



## fossyant (11 Aug 2022)

biking_fox said:


> Lovely long ride home last night, as the crow flies it's a 3mile, normally I do 6, but just kept going, enjoying the cycle breeze coolness. 3 canals : 1 aquaduct, a long tunnel (should've brought my lights!), numerous locks and wacky bridges, shady forest sections and pleasant people 28.6 miles by the time I to home. The Peak Forest Canal is absolute joy to ride along.



Ah the tunnel at Woodley and then onto Marple Aquaduct. I get on and off the Peak Forest Canal just before the tunnel on my commute ! I assume you had to negotiate the two twisty bridges after Hyde, one of which is stepped ! That's a pain with a heavy panniered bike.


----------



## biking_fox (11 Aug 2022)

fossyant said:


> Ah the tunnel at Woodley and then onto Marple Aquaduct. I get on and off the Peak Forest Canal just before the tunnel on my commute ! I assume you had to negotiate the two twisty bridges after Hyde, one of which is stepped ! That's a pain with a heavy panniered bike.



I had to dismount 3 times for bridge ascents, and one descent was holding onto the hand rail... they're very pretty and I'm sure were practical for canal horses, but somewhat inconvenient for cyclists, all part of the fun. Not sure I'd want to do that every day though.


----------



## fossyant (11 Aug 2022)

biking_fox said:


> I had to dismount 3 times for bridge ascents, and one descent was holding onto the hand rail... they're very pretty and I'm sure were practical for canal horses, but somewhat inconvenient for cyclists, all part of the fun. Not sure I'd want to do that every day though.



The 'stepped' one is a bit inconvenient every day - it's really slippy with SPD MTB shoes on. A few weeks ago, there was a guy with road shoes struggling, me struggling with MTB shoes, then a guy in normal boots just strode past us with his bike ! The other sharp one near the tunnel by Aldi in Hyde is ridable, but I usually push up, as it's very slippy and easy to lose a wheel.


----------



## BSRU (11 Aug 2022)

Do not normally ride during rush hour but due to school holidays have been getting out for early rides, to avoid the heat later in the day.
I'm riding the same roads as normal but it seems the quality of driving seriously drops during rush hour, the same as it was when I used to commute to work during rush hour seven years ago.
So many drivers who just cannot be bothered to wait to make a safe overtake, putting me and other road users at risk.


----------



## simongt (13 Aug 2022)

GeekDadZoid said:


> Someone sat right on my back wheel for a good 4km this morning, which I don't really enjoy.


Happened to me on a Norwich 100 once, some lad drafting me. So at an appropriate moment, I did a brake check at speed.
He stayed well away from after that - !


----------



## fossyant (16 Aug 2022)

Dark one this morning, so lights went on for the first road section. Heavy cloud and very humid. Only got 3 miles down the canal and picked up a 3 inch piece of thick wire in the tyre, knock, knock, pssst.

Got the tube changed, then had one cyclist going too fast round a bridge without looking, then two girls walking a dog, that couldn't decide which way to go, complete chaos !

And to complete it all, my two nice Pink Lady Apples were mush by the time I got to work


----------



## ianrauk (16 Aug 2022)

What time did you set off Fossy?


----------



## GeekDadZoid (16 Aug 2022)

ianrauk said:


> What time did you set off Fossy?



It's was quite dull at 0655 when I set off this morning. Going to have to sort my lights out.


----------



## fossyant (16 Aug 2022)

ianrauk said:


> What time did you set off Fossy?



7am


----------



## ianrauk (16 Aug 2022)

fossyant said:


> 7am



Wow, still very light here down in London at that time.


----------



## fossyant (17 Aug 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Wow, still very light here down in London at that time.



It was the thick muggy cloud yesterday - much better today, even with rain clouds.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (19 Aug 2022)

Early start this morning to ride over to Altrincham to meet my mate so we could ride in together. The extra 18km was on main roads, but in the pre-7 am traffic it was nice and fast.


----------



## HarryTheDog (19 Aug 2022)

Bad start to the commute , got up 30 minute late, made up my bidon but managed to not screw the top on for some daft reason. Went to take a swig before I left and covered me and the kitchen in orange squash. Further delay to clean up and change my top. when I got to the parking lot of my drive/cycle commute , got the bike out and my heart sank as sealant dribbled out of a spoke hole. Tyre seemed to have only lost 5-10 psi. So pumped it up and rest of the comute was fine. On the canal path it seemed to be nice to other people day and joggers and dog walkers all got out of my way and said hello or smiled.


----------



## GetFatty (21 Aug 2022)

31,800 posts since I started this (under a different name) because I’d had a c**py commute 😂


----------



## GeekDadZoid (22 Aug 2022)

Managed to dodge the rain today on both legs of the commute. But whilst riding down the river I had to ram the brakes on as this fell from the tree, it wasn't windy so who knows why.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Aug 2022)

GeekDadZoid said:


> Managed to dodge the rain today on both legs of the commute. But whilst riding down the river I had to ram the brakes on as this fell from the tree, it wasn't windy so who knows why.
> 
> 
> View attachment 658391



Have you been looking for business @classic33?


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Have you been looking for business @classic33?


Always me!

I've not been on the beans the last weekend, so the wind isn't my fault.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Always me!



What do you mean? I haven't blamed you for anything in a week.


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> What do you mean? I haven't blamed you for anything in a week.


True, the 14th July is over a week ago.


----------



## HarryTheDog (23 Aug 2022)

Important commute for me yesterday, it was the last time I had to carry my ruddy laptop. Around 3 months ago my boss ok'd it for IT to provide me ( and 2 co-workers) with a tower PC to have at work . The IT guy did not like this and has been a monumental pain in the arse about providing them, he only moved when I got a VP to kick his butt. ( NB everyone in the UK part of the company hates this guy he should have been fired years ago, never met a employee with a good word to say about him). 
So I am really happy now, shed 5kg in a instant.
The promised shower is still far away, not in this years budget apparently.


----------



## HLaB (23 Aug 2022)

Nothing really happened on my commute. Of note to me though the AM Commute was the fastest I've done that route despite the headwind but that was probably because the traffic was so light in town. The PM was in contrast a wee bit slow as I went exploring and did a few gravel tracks with slicks.


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Aug 2022)

It was a game of two halves this morning!


----------



## palinurus (25 Aug 2022)

ITS RAINING (haven't noted proper rain on my commute since 4th May, 20th May 'light rain'- which I know is my code for barely any rain)

All the drains were backed up and my feet were wet within minutes. Fly6 made a strange sound when I plugged it in to charge, now drying it in a an incubator in the lab (along with my socks and towel).

Shoes are stuffed full of paper towel under my desk.


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Aug 2022)

The last couple of early shifts have been in the dark, leaving at 0530hrs. Quite nice riding in the dark, something peaceful about it. Bit of a change this morning though, leaving work at 0700hrs and I hadn't looked at the forecast Stair rods it was, and proper soaked within a couple of miles. Was very mild so actually enjoyed it, less so the visit from the P fairy but at least that occurred literally on my doorstep. Car tonight as my shoes are still soaked...


----------



## simongt (27 Aug 2022)

Coming back well loaded from an Aldi shop, turned left into my road and was nearly felled by a jerk who had parked on the left, almost on the corner and decided to pull out without looking or signalling. 
Hey ho - !


----------



## Oldhippy (27 Aug 2022)

simongt said:


> Coming back well loaded from an Aldi shop, turned left into my road and was nearly felled by a jerk who had parked on the left, almost on the corner and decided to pull out without looking or signalling.
> Hey ho - !



Don't you just love those people. I try not to get grumpy with those that don't look properly but not always successful.


----------



## HLaB (30 Aug 2022)

I almost had a good laugh at the end of my commute tonight; unfortunately the twerp recovered it. Call it Karma for the noisy exhaust, couldn't have been anything else, as he was no where near me when he passed really wide but a bit too fast before the road was narrowed again by parked cars


----------



## HarryTheDog (31 Aug 2022)

This mornings general feeling of everyone being in a good mood on the the canal path this morning was momentarily interrupted by a older gent insisting on walking in the middle of the canal path ( with his back to me) and refusing to budge despite bell ringing, a polite excuse me etc, so I squeezed past and got a lecture on pedestrians have priority over all other traffic . I knew it was a waste of time having a discussion so just shut up and pushed on.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Aug 2022)

HarryTheDog said:


> This mornings general feeling of everyone being in a good mood on the the canal path this morning was momentarily interrupted by a older gent insisting on walking in the middle of the canal path ( with his back to me) and refusing to budge despite bell ringing, a polite excuse me etc, so I squeezed past and got a lecture on pedestrians have priority over all other traffic . I knew it was a waste of time having a discussion so just shut up and pushed on.



I generally agree with enthusiasm and add "have a nice day".


----------



## rivers (31 Aug 2022)

I left work early today with the intention of cycling all the way home- about 25 miles. and for the first time in my 6 years of commuting, the puncture fairy paid me a visit (on a commute). After about 20 minutes of fighting with my tyres, I got it back on and decided I would only cycle to temple meads.


----------



## Alex321 (31 Aug 2022)

Blooming hard commute in this morning, due to a combination of a headwind and low sun in my eyes. There were times I was cycling with one hand on the handlebars and the other shading my eyes, in order to be able to see more than 10 yards ahead. As a result, my average speed was one of the slowest for going in, at 15.5mph (I'm usually between 16.2 and 16.8 on the way in, between 15.3 and 15.7 on the way home.

But on the way home, the wind was still the same, so with a nice tail wind, and the sun high enough to be no issue, I had the fastest ride home I've ever had, at 16.5mph. I think that is the first time ever I've been faster on the way home than the way in (there is 50m more climbing on the way home, and one climb which is significantly harder and slower than anything on the way in, plus the usual wind direction is tailwind on the way in, headwind home).


----------



## cyberknight (3 Sep 2022)

replacing the chain on the carrera vanquish when i noticed the wheel was out of true , started playing with the spoke key and noticed a few cracks around the nipples , erm some are worse than others !
i do check the bike for damage regularly so this is recent ( last full check about 3-4 weeks ago ) , a good job i spotted it as it could have been interesting if the wheel went boom whilst riding

EDIT popped into the local halfords who said their tech sheet doesnt tell them what spec the wheel is , staff helpful and said if i bought it in they can get another wheel but nothing i cant do myself


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Sep 2022)

Thankfully today was incident free, unlike yesterdays ride in which ticked the windy, wet and to round off the commuting bingo card, a visit from the p*ncture fairy half way in. Add that to a 13hr shift and I wasn't the happiest commuting cyclist on the way home last night


----------



## cyberknight (4 Sep 2022)

cosmicbike said:


> Thankfully today was incident free, unlike yesterdays ride in which ticked the windy, wet and to round off the commuting bingo card, a visit from the p*ncture fairy half way in. Add that to a 13hr shift and I wasn't the happiest commuting cyclist on the way home last night



been there done that , well not the 13 hour shift but done piddling it down, tired, hungry, knackered trying to mend a flat in the dark by streetlight under a petrol station price sign hiding from the rain , fun innit


----------



## palinurus (5 Sep 2022)

First morning in a long time when there's been mist in the frost hollow on one of the little back roads I take sometimes.

Something was a bit off today, didn't feel quite right. When I got to work I found I had a Santini legwarmer on my left leg and a somewhat looser fitting Gore Bike Wear legwarmer on the right.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Sep 2022)

My normal commute bike is being stripped down for some work. So it was out with my Van Nick road bike. Wow.. what a difference. Without using a rack and panniers, the bike accelerates, climbs and cruises along like no body's business. Super quick and nimble on the commute. I forget how much weight rack and panniers slows down a bike. However, I had to use a rucksack, which is just awful. I hate all the weight on my back along with the sweat it causes. Yuk. Not nice. 

On another note, I made a woman motorist jump out of her skin. She was slowly pulling into my lane but couldn't get anywhere due to a car in front. I pulled alongside to see she was texting on her phone. I tapped on her window and she near threw her phone onto the passenger seat. Looking very sheepish, she mouthed sorry. I just shrugged and said 6 points and 200 quid. Hopefully she thinks I have a camera (I don't) and that she's going to get reported to the police.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Sep 2022)

First day of the new commute, so I timed it for future reference: 4 minutes and 27 seconds, including carrying the bike up the stairs to the workshop.

I may need to be a bit more creative in my route planning.


----------



## HarryTheDog (5 Sep 2022)

Over the weekend I thought my road bike was looking a bit un-loved so planned a route for today on all tarmac. It was lovely getting back on the road bike, no squishy off road tyres to take the power out of the climbs, I got used to my speedplay cleats in a instant and remembered why I love them. Also got used to my shimano shifters over my srams quickly. Overall I was expecting the extra 10 miles of road traffic to put me off but nope, it was cars all the way but nobody managed to pee me off which surprised the hell out of me in a good way.
Despit numerous traffic lights, roundabouts and xebra crossings in a fairly built up commute I managed the 17 mies at 16.4 mph avg. Not a lot faster than the CX on the road/canal route but used less calories and less power. ( power meters on both bikes) . Set some PR's on my old hills using less power as well. I think I will be mixing up the bikes and routes a bit more if the ride home is ok.


----------



## Regular.Cyclist (5 Sep 2022)

This morning’s commute was on tired legs having done a 30km run yesterday (currently marathon training). Roads were surprisingly quiet in the city centre and rain stayed in abeyance so was a pleasant ride in.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (6 Sep 2022)

Well the traffic is back in full force!!!


----------



## fossyant (6 Sep 2022)

GeekDadZoid said:


> Well the traffic is back in full force!!!



What, the ducks and geese will be in my way tomorrow ?

Got 3 days in the office this week, but only one bike day. Seeing a musical on Thursday, so will get the train in, stopping overnight in Manchester, then into work for the morning, before getting the train back at lunch to work from home in the afternoon. Shame really as diary has moved about this week - should have been cycling in today too, but I'll get a lunch ride in if the weather holds out.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Sep 2022)

It was rainy today so I had to get my jacket. This took longer than the commute.

It doesn't seem right, somehow...


----------



## ianrauk (6 Sep 2022)

Put a raceblade mudguard on the back of my bike this morning, due to the forecast thunderstorms and rain later this afternoon. 
At a junction I spoke to another cycle commuter. He mentioned that we may get wet later, I replied with, yep, I put a mudguard on the bike this morning because of it. He replied that he did to but the rubbing was annoying him. I said I seem to have got it right and no rubbing. 
Closer to work I was following another cyclist and there was a loud scraping, whistling noise. I said to the other cyclist. Hey, is that noise coming from your bike? No, he said, it's yours.

Ooops.. it was my mudguard of course.


----------



## cyberknight (6 Sep 2022)

storm last had washed gravel across a dark descent which made it interesting this morning .....


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Sep 2022)

cyberknight said:


> storm last had washed gravel across a dark descent which made it interesting this morning .....



Did you keep all your teeth?


----------



## GeekDadZoid (6 Sep 2022)

Rode home a longer way today so I could get a few extra km in the legs and also spend the first 1/3 of the ride with my mate. Traffic was horrible on that route, I spent 20 mins stationary 🤦


----------



## cyberknight (6 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Did you keep all your teeth?


i managed to stay upright , which for me is good going


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Sep 2022)

cyberknight said:


> i managed to stay upright , which for me is good going



I'd count that as a win.


----------



## fossyant (7 Sep 2022)

Back on the commute after two weeks hols.

Tried a modified old route that I used to do in the winter when it was icy. Unfortunately, it does use a section of road where I broke my spine, so the small amount I needed to use on the road, I covered on the pavement as I'd avoided most of it going through a local park, before popping onto the Fallowfield Loop. It's a mile or two shorter and saves about 10 minutes. Does mean it's slightly less risky on cold mornings, even with studded tyres, as my main route has a number of cobbled locks to navigate that are rather wet (iced up in winter).

Happy to report the Fallowfield Loop is still like the M1 for bikes !😊 - Not been on it for nearly 7 years.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Sep 2022)

AAAGGGHHHHHHHH!!! Traffic was a complete and utter nightmare this morning. You can tell that all the schools are back now, even the private ones. Cars everywhere, going nowhere. Made for a frustrating commute this morning, especially after eight weeks of lovely, traffic free roads.


----------



## Oldhippy (7 Sep 2022)

ianrauk said:


> AAAGGGHHHHHHHH!!! Traffic was a complete and utter nightmare this morning. You can tell that all the schools are back now, even the private ones. Cars everywhere, going nowhere. Made for a frustrating commute this morning, especially after eight weeks of lovely, traffic free roads.



Nice to see people taking Climate change seriously. I wish!


----------



## Tom... (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## HarryTheDog (7 Sep 2022)

I have to agree with @ianrauk traffic was mental this morning, the drive part of my drive/cycle commute has gone from 18 miles in 30 mins to this morning 1hr 20!. I then foolishly tried a different route on my start of the cycle trying to miss a big hill and ended up in miles of stop start traffic having to filter/under/overtake. I finally got onto the canal path and order was restored.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Sep 2022)

HarryTheDog said:


> I then foolishly tried a different route


never works does it?


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Sep 2022)

Towards the end of my new epic 1km cycle commute, I cross the river to the next town. This is carefully manages with high levees and wide banks to take spring floodwater.
Today a local kindergarten had sensibly decided that bringing the children to play in the river was the best use of the morning so the bank was all manner of bright colours as a swarm of about forty small children ran about and splashed in the water.
Cheered me up no end...


----------



## fossyant (7 Sep 2022)

What traffic ? - Mine was 90% off road though !


----------



## fossyant (7 Sep 2022)

Meant to add, our bike parking is insecure. Outer door (to the street) is catching the floor and sticking, so isn't closing properly, and the 'inner door' isn't locking on the magnetic lock, so anyone can walk in from the car park.

Fall back option is Velo Lockers on the surface car park, except, 90% of them have folk's own padlocks on them, and I know only one or two are in use out of about 40. Had to hunt for a locker that had a 'keyed alike' padlock on. The process is all lockers have a 'keyed alike' padlock, you come along, pop the padlock inside the locker, and use your own lock. Upon leaving you remove your lock, and put padlock back on. Except folk haven't and this has meant the lockers can't be used.

Emails fired of to Estates.


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Sep 2022)

fossyant said:


> Meant to add, out bike parking is insecure. Outer door (to the street) is catching the floor and sticking, so isn't closing properly, and the 'inner door' isn't locking on the magnetic lock, so anyone can walk in from the car park.
> 
> Fall back option is Velo Lockers on the surface car park, except, 90% of them have folk's own padlocks on them, and I know only one or two are in use out of about 40. Had to hunt for a locker that had a 'keyed alike' padlock on. The process is all lockers have a 'keyed alike' padlock, you come along, pop the padlock inside the locker, and use your own lock. Upon leaving you remove your lock, and put padlock back on. Except folk haven't and this has meant the lockers can't be used.
> 
> Emails fired of to Estates.



Sounds better than many employers. I have railings outside the office. I returned to my bike yesterday to find that I had completely forgotten to lock it at all, and it had been there all day under the beady eyes of our staff.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (7 Sep 2022)

fossyant said:


> Meant to add, our bike parking is insecure. Outer door (to the street) is catching the floor and sticking, so isn't closing properly, and the 'inner door' isn't locking on the magnetic lock, so anyone can walk in from the car park.
> 
> Fall back option is Velo Lockers on the surface car park, except, 90% of them have folk's own padlocks on them, and I know only one or two are in use out of about 40. Had to hunt for a locker that had a 'keyed alike' padlock on. The process is all lockers have a 'keyed alike' padlock, you come along, pop the padlock inside the locker, and use your own lock. Upon leaving you remove your lock, and put padlock back on. Except folk haven't and this has meant the lockers can't be used.
> 
> Emails fired of to Estates.



We are moving buildings in a few months and it looks like ill lose my secure bike parking but gain showers. I think I will start paying for the Cycle Hub in Piccadilly Plaza


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Sep 2022)

I'm afraid I just couldn't do the fifth 12 hrs shift with the cycle commute, so last night resorted to the car. I have put new tyres on the commuter though, I think the originals did well to get to 13,500 miles and the new ones have notably more rubber on them...


----------



## cyberknight (7 Sep 2022)

got to the bike shed and it started to rain, then it turned torrential, thunder , hail so i waited till it had passed over before setting off although i needed full gear as the 1st couple of miles i run against the flow of lorries along a dual carriageway so the spray and play dodge the the drenching from puddles


----------



## ianrauk (8 Sep 2022)

I've been very lucky this week so far. Managing to dodge all the rain showers. But this morning my luck ran out. rain for the whole hours commute. Thankfully it wasn't cold.
Of course, as soon as I walk into work, the rain bloody stops and the sky clears. 


So. That's rainy commute # 20 for the year
Last year for the same period, 27 rainy commutes.


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Sep 2022)

A poor start today, got bike out of shed, front tyre flat. Spent breakfast munching granola and replacing inner tube. Very steady wet ride in, brand new tyres combined with wet roads not very nice. At least I missed the rain on the way home. Popped into the bike shop lunchtime, the new commuter is still on track for delivery on 22nd


----------



## GeekDadZoid (9 Sep 2022)

Just got caught in a proper downpour on the way home, nice and warm though.


----------



## cyberknight (9 Sep 2022)

another torrential downpour i couldn't wait out as it looked set for a while, 2 punctures in the space of 3 miles changing the tube in the downpour and it went down again even though i checked the tyre the best i could in the conditions , had to phone mrs ck to pick me up .
Luckily it ruddy stopped raining and the sun came out by the time she arrived but i was soaked to the skin and my reynauds was kicking in .


----------



## GeekDadZoid (12 Sep 2022)

Felt like the first ride of autumn this morning, lights on, gloves on and leaves all over the road. It rained most of the way in too.

Got to try out my Castelli Gabba and was very impressed with it, temp is still a little warm for it.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Sep 2022)

GeekDadZoid said:


> Felt like the first ride of autumn this morning, lights on, gloves on and leaves all over the road. It rained most of the way in too.
> 
> Got to try out my Castelli Gabba and was very impressed with it, temp is still a little warm for it.



Where are you?
Here in lovely SE London, it was very mild bordering on a bit muggy.


----------



## biking_fox (12 Sep 2022)

Missed all of last week's heavy showers - it only needs to be dry for the 20odd minutes I'm riding. Even today which was forecast non-stop rain was only a few sprinkles. 

On Manchester's new Bee-line cyclelanes go past plenty of side roads. 3 out of 4 cars at the junctions had at least half a bonnet sticking out into the way. It really doesn't help.


----------



## fossyant (12 Sep 2022)

Tried my 'old' route on the Fallowfield Loop last week. 

With the weather changing, and more days in the office, the canal is going to be very muddy - the bike is geared up for it - long mud flaps etc, but drive chain wear is heavy, and the constant bumping for 13 miles is a bit wearing. Also, when ICY there will be a few cobbled climbs/descents at the canal locks, that I don't think even my studs will be helpful - slippy as heck when wet !

Old route is 10 minutes quicker (2 miles less). Only down side is there is a section between an off road section and the 'Loop' which is proper rubbish with traffic/drivers, and this is the section I broke my spine on. A bit of assistance with google maps and I've plotted a slightly longer route at this point which nips through a couple of back streets and a local park. One other option was down a small lane, but looking on google street view, it was leading to a small industrial estate, with lots of HGV's using the small lane - Nope.

Revised route is much less muddy and a bit better in the hissing rain. - Three days in the Office this week !


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Sep 2022)

Nice ride into work today, and I came across packs of riders from the Deloitte Ride Across Britain.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (12 Sep 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Where are you?
> Here in lovely SE London, it was very mild bordering on a bit muggy.



Manchester



biking_fox said:


> Missed all of last week's heavy showers - it only needs to be dry for the 20odd minutes I'm riding. Even today which was forecast non-stop rain was only a few sprinkles.
> 
> On Manchester's new Bee-line cyclelanes go past plenty of side roads. 3 out of 4 cars at the junctions had at least half a bonnet sticking out into the way. It really doesn't help.



I find that very frustrating too, which of the routes do you use?



fossyant said:


> Tried my 'old' route on the Fallowfield Loop last week.
> 
> With the weather changing, and more days in the office, the canal is going to be very muddy - the bike is geared up for it - long mud flaps etc, but drive chain wear is heavy, and the constant bumping for 13 miles is a bit wearing. Also, when ICY there will be a few cobbled climbs/descents at the canal locks, that I don't think even my studs will be helpful - slippy as heck when wet !
> 
> ...



Hopefully, you have found a winner there, where about do you use the Floop from / too?


----------



## fossyant (12 Sep 2022)

GeekDadZoid said:


> Hopefully, you have found a winner there, where about do you use the Floop from / too?



North Reddish at Longford Road - that's the road I avoid and the junction due to sleepy idiots in cars. I'm coming from East Stockport, so road route was a mix of a long route via Hyde, Denton, Windmill Lane and Reddish North, Fallowfield Loop through to Whalley Range, then up to Hulme via Alexander Road or the Park. This route is similar, but goes via the TPT from where I live through to Reddish Vale Park, then picks up the Floop off Longford Road - it was my ICY weather route when the fixed gear stayed in. That bike has gone, and the old MTB is in service for commuting. 

Other route I use is Peak Forest Canal, Ashton Canal into City Centre then out to Hulme on the bike routes.


----------



## fossyant (12 Sep 2022)

GeekDadZoid said:


> Hopefully, you have found a winner there, where about do you use the Floop from / too?



Route I've been using since returning to commuting last year - canals - just short of 13 miles each way and around 55-60 mins






And slightly revised route cutting commute time to 45-50 mins and 11 miles


----------



## GeekDadZoid (12 Sep 2022)

fossyant said:


> Route I've been using since returning to commuting last year - canals - just short of 13 miles each way and around 55-60 mins
> 
> View attachment 660832
> 
> ...



You must not be too far from me, I live near Woodbank Park in Stockport and quite often meet my mate down near the Hulme Arch on a Friday so we can go for a coffee at Takk on Oxford Road.

How do you find the Fallowfield loop these days? Is it busy again, I stopped using it when I found it became very quiet in the evenings.


----------



## fossyant (12 Sep 2022)

GeekDadZoid said:


> You must not be too far from me, I live near Woodbank Park in Stockport and quite often meet my mate down near the Hulme Arch on a Friday so we can go for a coffee at Takk on Oxford Road.
> 
> How do you find the Fallowfield loop these days? Is it busy again, I stopped using it when I found it became very quiet in the evenings.



Stones throw (well walking distance from Woodbank) - near St Marks Church in Woodley/Bredbury. Work just next to Hulme Arch ! 

The loop was busy last week and will get busier. Seems fine at rush hour. I think the trouble is during the day, although the 'issues' are not too common - it's better than using the canal in the pitch black. The canal has been busy, especially from New Islington into town, so I've been getting off there, just as you hit the flats as there are too many 'city dwellers' with headphones on.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (12 Sep 2022)

fossyant said:


> Stones throw (well walking distance from Woodbank) - near St Marks Church in Woodley/Bredbury. Work just next to Hulme Arch !
> 
> The loop was busy last week and will get busier. Seems fine at rush hour. I think the trouble is during the day, although the 'issues' are not too common - it's better than using the canal in the pitch black. The canal has been busy, especially from New Islington into town, so I've been getting off there, just as you hit the flats as there are too many 'city dwellers' with headphones on.



Not too far then, especially with the new Woodbank bridge. 

I have an adversion to riding next to canal but am trying to overcome that, I rode from Woodley to Marple on the canal the other week as part of my plan to overcome it, I am also terrified of heights so the aquaduct was like walking the tightrope. 

Tonight's ride home was wet, I am not that happy with the brakes on Super Galaxy in the wet, so took it easy. Will try and swap the pads later to some Fibrax ones which I love on my Brompton so will hopefully feel the same.


----------



## cyberknight (13 Sep 2022)

another day another puncture  
coming home from late shift and already running late when i could feel the tyre going soft so i thought i could get away with pumping it up , in the end stopped 3 times in about 4 miles and made it home but i didnt get to to till 1.40am 
im going to stick another tyre on in a bit from my spares and order a replacement as well as mend the flat when the caffeine has soaked in enough


----------



## HLaB (13 Sep 2022)

I've tweaked my commute route so instead of trying to cross n-s over a dual carriageway (which runs e - w). I now go along the dual c'w which gives me a few options. Pulling to the left and using both sides of a staggered crossing or if traffic allows, moving to the outside and using one of the crossing. The latter was very easy today. The dual carriageway was a complete standstill. I could have carried onto the roundabout but I prefer the toucan crossing route it leads me to a steeper hill but a narrower road where no one dares overtake.


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2022)

Couple of route tweaks last night. Came off the TPT in Reddish Vale for Brinnington and used the roads to cross the motorway before picking up another track that takes me near home. Tonight, I'll tweak the back street in Brinnington to take me over a footbridge (we've a choice of three routes, road, footbridge, then a wide farm bridge, all at different points over half a mile). Just perfecting the crappy weather route so I don't get covered in mud.

The canal has been lovely and dry for about 6 months, but that will soon change into a mud bog of drive chain eating quality. It's also nice getting home 20 minutes earlier !


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Sep 2022)

The river is getting deeper.


----------



## fossyant (15 Sep 2022)

Looks like the 'Floop' has struck again (Fallowfield Loop). It's well known for glass - woe betide anyone that doesn't use good tyres.

WFH today but popped in the garage and the back is flat. Noticed a fair sized hole in the middle of the tread of my 26x2" Schwalbe Landcruisers, and dug out debris. Ah well. 

I had to bin Conti 4 Seasons when riding the Floop previously and go to Durano Plus. They fared well, rarely 'holed' but they looked a right mess with all the cuts in them.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (15 Sep 2022)

fossyant said:


> Looks like the 'Floop' has struck again (Fallowfield Loop). It's well known for glass - woe betide anyone that doesn't use good tyres.
> 
> WFH today but popped in the garage and the back is flat. Noticed a fair sized hole in the middle of the tread of my 26x2" Schwalbe Landcruisers, and dug out debris. Ah well.
> 
> I had to bin Conti 4 Seasons when riding the Floop previously and go to Durano Plus. They fared well, rarely 'holed' but they looked a right mess with all the cuts in them.



Thats one of the tamer ways the FLOOP can strike though :-)


----------



## fossyant (15 Sep 2022)

GeekDadZoid said:


> Thats one of the tamer ways the FLOOP can strike though :-)



Daytime muggings, and also wire over the entrance routes - that happened when I was commuting some years back.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Sep 2022)

Riding home this evening I came across this rather splendid chap and his canine companion. Blasting out the Clash's White Riot at nuclear volume.


----------



## fossyant (15 Sep 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Riding home this evening I came across this rather splendid chap and his canine companion. Blasting out the Clash's White Riot at nuclear volume.
> View attachment 661125



We've a chap that rides from the Northern Quarter to Hulme every day (Manchester) to see his mum. He's been in the Manchester Evening News and is well known. Always has his sound system on (regge etc) , and we can hear it in our building as he passes (it's very loud - the building is sound proof). Anyway, yesterday he whizzed past on an e-scooter.... OMG, he used to be always on a bike. Might be due to his age as he's not young. He's a lovely character.


----------



## fossyant (15 Sep 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Riding home this evening I came across this rather splendid chap and his canine companion. Blasting out the Clash's White Riot at nuclear volume.
> View attachment 661125




Actually, he needs a Soundcore Motion Boom or the new big one - smaller and better sound, and much lighter !


----------



## fossyant (15 Sep 2022)

This is our man... 

https://www.manchestereveningnews.c...arrington-manchesters-favourite-boom-17753667


----------



## GeekDadZoid (16 Sep 2022)

I enjoyed the cold but sunny ride in this morning, ended up taking some inspiration from @fossyant and using the FLOOP then my mate was a bit late so I ended up meeting him down in Old Trafford before riding back up to the city centre, so an extra few KM in the legs this morning. Then I booked a meeting with one of my team at Rapha so I could have a nosey at some of the winter gear.


----------



## fossyant (16 Sep 2022)

GeekDadZoid said:


> I enjoyed the cold but sunny ride in this morning, ended up taking some inspiration from @fossyant and using the FLOOP then my mate was a bit late so I ended up meeting him down in Old Trafford before riding back up to the city centre, so an extra few KM in the legs this morning. Then I booked a meeting with one of my team at Rapha so I could have a nosey at some of the winter gear.
> 
> View attachment 661206



You'll need a bank loan for any clothing from Rapha. Decathlon is the place, and it's round the corner from you. Nippy on the Floop today.


----------



## cyberknight (16 Sep 2022)

just phoned the shop about my wheel thats kaput regarding the replacement that i have been in twice to tell them to order, last time was 6 days ago....
no record of me telling them to order it so they have had it for a week and a half and done nothing, called head office to complain


----------



## GeekDadZoid (16 Sep 2022)

fossyant said:


> You'll need a bank loan for any clothing from Rapha. Decathlon is the place, and it's round the corner from you. Nippy on the Floop today.



I only buy secondhand :-) I was looking as I had seen someone selling a thermal gilet and I wanted to see one in real life before I decided if I should buy it. Plus it is one of the cheaper places to buy nice coffee.

Yes is was nippy.


----------



## cosmicbike (16 Sep 2022)

Chilly start this morning at 0530hrs, first time since Spring for the jacket to be worn. Out early for some reason so a nice little extend to 15 miles.


----------



## simongt (18 Sep 2022)

Cycling to the shops and with a car approaching me, I was ready to slow or take necessary correcting action. Suddenly, the door of a car parked on my left and at the moment the other car was passing it, was flung open for therdriver to get out and the approaching car had to swerve away to avoid a clout and was heading straight for me - !  Fortunately, nothing undue happened as the approaching car driver was in good control and I had slowed down anyway, but just goes to show what unexpected things can happen, even on a quiet road - !


----------



## skudupnorth (19 Sep 2022)

fossyant said:


> Bananas.
> 
> Why don't they survive the commute to work. Lovely nice fresh banana in the top of the pannier, not squashed or anything. Get to work, it's mush ! The bumpy canal does not help. 👅



Pears and apples are also rubbish traveler’s


----------



## fossyant (20 Sep 2022)

Barstid dog owners. Feckin dog got me. Me one side of floop track over 6 feet away from bloody spaniel on a lead.

It's getting a kicking tomorrow (the owner).


----------



## C R (20 Sep 2022)

fossyant said:


> Barstid dog owners. Feckin dog got me. Me one side of floop track over 6 feet away from bloody spaniel on a lead.
> 
> It's getting a kicking tomorrow (the owner).
> 
> View attachment 661720



Dog owners are the main reason I avoid shared paths wherever I can. As with many things, with chances of any enforcement action being so low, people just don't learn.


----------



## fossyant (20 Sep 2022)

C R said:


> Dog owners are the main reason I avoid shared paths wherever I can. As with many things, with chances of any enforcement action being so low, people just don't learn.



I'm using shared paths to avoid the idiot car drivers in Manchester. I was going about 15 mph when the dog struck - it's a wide path that is a main cycle route - loads of bikes use it. I didn't really have chance to stop other than 'fecking hell' shouted out loud. At least two other cyclists near me and a couple of other dog walkers would have seen/heard it.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Sep 2022)

fossyant said:


> Barstid dog owners. Feckin dog got me. Me one side of floop track over 6 feet away from bloody spaniel on a lead.
> 
> It's getting a kicking tomorrow (the owner).
> 
> View attachment 661720



Is that from the dog or something else?


----------



## fossyant (20 Sep 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Is that from the dog or something else?



Dogs claws ! - spot the muddy foot print.  Unless the dog had a muddy face from the previous victim !


----------



## ianrauk (20 Sep 2022)

fossyant said:


> Dogs claws ! - spot the muddy foot print.  Unless the dog had a muddy face from the previous victim !



Wow.
What did the owner say?


----------



## fossyant (20 Sep 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Wow.
> What did the owner say?



Not a peep.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Sep 2022)

fossyant said:


> Not a peep.



Well I hope you had some very rude words with them


----------



## fossyant (20 Sep 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Well I hope you had some very rude words with them



Is the Pope Catholic ?


----------



## cyberknight (20 Sep 2022)

Caught the school rush hour traffic coming home so loads of numpty close passes and a long queue into the1st village as there was a diversion so everyone was going my way , i was directly behind a nee naah car so decided not to filter as the road is not wide enough to get by safely and obviously the pavements is a no no


----------



## HLaB (20 Sep 2022)

A long one thanks to the train part! After a heavy weekend and bank holiday cycling wise I decided it was wise to make my commute an active recovery and at night I was glad I did. I probably got to the station about 15mins later than I would have and apparently folk had already been waiting for nearly 2 hours but at least that was 15mins less I'd have to wait  2 hours later the trains were finally moving again. If there had been more daylight I would have cycled 55% of the way home by the time the trains started to move  At least by the time they did most folk had gone and I got a seat on the train next to the bike rack


----------



## fossyant (21 Sep 2022)

The Floop was 'quiet' this morning.

That said in the 3-3.5 mile section I cover, counted one dog walker, two folk walking, 4 runners and 19 cyclists. Must have been quiet if I had nothing to do. Fairly quick ride in today, 42 minutes for just over 10 miles on a heavy MTB.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (21 Sep 2022)

I used a part of the a6 which I normally would avoid like the plague this morning, due to being a little late and not wanting to run the left hook gauntlet that is the cluster of primary schools off Plymouth Grove. All was fine except some lad decided to run across the road as the lights changed to green for me, luckily I clocked him just in time and so did the car to my right.


----------



## cosmicbike (21 Sep 2022)

My mojo seems to have returned a little, for the first time in ages I cycle commuted all 5 weekend shifts, 3x 12hr earlies, 2 x 12hr nights finishing this morning at 0700. Unless its delayed, new bike day tomorrow too


----------



## ianrauk (21 Sep 2022)

cosmicbike said:


> My mojo seems to have returned a little, for the first time in ages I cycle commuted all 5 weekend shifts, 3x 12hr earlies, 2 x 12hr nights finishing this morning at 0700. Unless its delayed, new bike day tomorrow too



Good to hear


----------



## GeekDadZoid (21 Sep 2022)

Took an alternative route home today as I was feeling under the weather and felt like the fresh air would help.

Headed down the Ashton canal to the old Stockport branch, then along the floop to reddish where I dropped into reddish vale, under the creepy rail tunnel and then home.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Sep 2022)

Sunset today...


----------



## simongt (22 Sep 2022)

fossyant said:


> Me one side of floop track over 6 feet away from bloody spaniel on a lead.


With the popularity of extending leads, it appears that most appear to be set on 'auto extend' i.e., the dog walks / runs away from the owner and the lead just pays out until it reaches it max, or the owner realises, or someone trips over the lead.


----------



## cyberknight (22 Sep 2022)

the bike wheel saga reaches its conclusion 
Ended up contacting the company via facefluff as the store were still dragging there heels and within 36 hours the store have a replacement wheel with 10% off and installed the tyre, cassette and disk brake disk for free from my old wheel


----------



## skudupnorth (25 Sep 2022)

Just a few from my cracking route to Bolton along the Guided busway and Roe Green Loop line. Autumn is my favourite time of the year especially when you are greeted with atmospheric mists


----------



## skudupnorth (25 Sep 2022)

First night ride in a while after my school’s open evening. Left at 9pm with numerous colleagues shocked that I was cycling home in the dark and I was daring to ride along the very dark Roe Green Loop line 😁 Loved it !


----------



## cyberknight (25 Sep 2022)

skudupnorth said:


> First night ride in a while after my school’s open evening. Left at 9pm with numerous colleagues shocked that I was cycling home in the dark and I was daring to ride along the very dark Roe Green Loop line 😁 Loved it !
> 
> View attachment 662365
> 
> ...



I commute most of the year one way in the dark, on ealies im out of the door at 4,20 am and lates i can leave work after midnight .Half of my commute is on an unlit country lane dependant of the route i take and i nearly ran over a badger who was just standing in the middle of the road a few days ago


----------



## skudupnorth (25 Sep 2022)

cyberknight said:


> I commute most of the year one way in the dark, on ealies im out of the door at 4,20 am and lates i can leave work after midnight .Half of my commute is on an unlit country lane dependant of the route i take and i nearly ran over a badger who was just standing in the middle of the road a few days ago



There is normally only one winner when you have a determined Badger 😁


----------



## cyberknight (25 Sep 2022)

skudupnorth said:


> There is normally only one winner when you have a determined Badger 😁



bunny hopped one further down the road a few years ago , felt the fur under the chainrings i have never pedalled so fast !


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Sep 2022)

If I tried to bunny hop on my tourer it wouldn't end well.


----------



## cyberknight (25 Sep 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> If I tried to bunny hop on my tourer it wouldn't end well.



it was downhill so i had inertia on my side


----------



## palinurus (26 Sep 2022)

skudupnorth said:


> There is normally only one winner when you have a determined Badger 😁



I have heard of quite a few accidents involving badger collisions. I know of two involving dead badgers (they don't even need to be determined)


----------



## GeekDadZoid (26 Sep 2022)

Rain came down fairly consistently during the night, however, I delayed my departure for 20 mins and had a nice sry ride into the office today. Leg and Arm Warmers were needed though.

Roads where still pretty wet and I was pleased with the performance of the Fibrax pads I fitted at the weekend.


----------



## skudupnorth (26 Sep 2022)

Good commute for me today even with the odd shower. 
Helped a lad out on the Roe Green Loop line with a shiny new gravel bike who suffered a double puncture five miles from work. 15 minutes later and a couple of quick patches helped him on his way
Ride home was glorious with sunshine and a light breeze


----------



## biking_fox (27 Sep 2022)

One of those days on my normally incident free route - a fall, two mechanicals (none of them me, all ok and had it under control) - and then a car door thrown recklessly into the cycle lane. Dodged that one too. At least it didn't rain (yet).


----------



## rivers (27 Sep 2022)

Chilly start to the morning, actually put on tights and a long sleeve jersey today. But, it was dry so I took the summer road bike. Most of the summer actually saw me on my gravel bike for commuting and leisure, and I forgot how much fun my road bike can be. 4 minutes faster over 4.8 miles. It's nearly time to put the winter road wheels on the gravel bike- I'll have to see how those affect the commute.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Sep 2022)

As what @rivers said, a chilly start. First time since winter last year I felt cold on the bike. Had to don the windcheater.


----------



## fossyant (27 Sep 2022)

Wet under tyre this morning. Heavier weight top was put on, but I think I'll be moving to the bib shorts (currently using MTB shorts with in built cycling shorts) as I could feel the cool air on my lower back. The separate shorts and bibs give a bit more coverage ! Still staying in shorts for now though.


----------



## Arjimlad (27 Sep 2022)

Popped a gilet on this morning and some full-finger gloves as it was showing 9 degrees outside... now it is going very grey, looking like my waterproof jacket will take the place of the gilet. I keep some waterproof overshoes at work for days like this.


----------



## Alex321 (27 Sep 2022)

Arjimlad said:


> Popped a gilet on this morning and some full-finger gloves as it was showing 9 degrees outside... now it is going very grey, looking like my waterproof jacket will take the place of the gilet. I keep some waterproof overshoes at work for days like this.



They go in my rucksack if it isn't raining in the morning but looks likely to later.

They go on my feet if it is cold enough, regardless of rain.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Sep 2022)

It's rained in the hills; the river has gone up some more:






Previous picture here.


----------



## Oldhippy (27 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's rained in the hills; the river has gone up some more:
> 
> View attachment 662581
> 
> ...



Every time I see a photo of your bike I think Cor! That's nice.


----------



## skudupnorth (27 Sep 2022)

Stunning sky this morning along the guided busway. Puncture fairy got me just before I arrived at work so s couple of stops with the pump got me through the gates so I could repair the offending tube at leisure in work time 😁


----------



## Jenkins (27 Sep 2022)

Definite change for the worst this morning - back into the Bikesters & a short sleeved baselayer under a summer weight long sleeve jersey. Lights will probably be needed for the first few miles either next week or the week after.


----------



## fossyant (27 Sep 2022)

Missed most of the rain. A colleague was pulling on full waterproofs and I said I was in too minds. Only put the overshoes on. Good choice. The colleague was on a massive ebike, so could have avoided boiling alive.


----------



## HLaB (27 Sep 2022)

First Autumn commute of the year. Two weeks ago was bib shorts and short sleeves, last week was bib shorts with a jacket ontop of a summer base layer (needed in the morning but the jacket's sleeves and the knee warmers came off at night) and today was thin bib longs and long sleeves were needed for both morning and night. The morning seemed busier than usual and drivers more aggressive but when I got to town they all disappeared; it was a bit damp too. Tonight was the exact opposite; traffic was a standstill in town and the few drivers I met on the rest of the commute were nice and courteous.


----------



## fossyant (28 Sep 2022)

Nippy this morning. Bib shorts stopped the draft around my lower back, but my feet and hands were a bit cold. Winter boots, or put the overshoes on, and thicker gloves tomorrow ! I wasn't the only cyclist, with gloves, shaking their hands at traffic lights.


----------



## palinurus (28 Sep 2022)

Mitts on this morning, left just after six. Still dark.

Couldn't type my password properly when I arrived at work.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (28 Sep 2022)

Leg and arm warmers this morning plus gilet. Headed in a bit later for a meeting and ended up racing my boss in ( she was driving ) as I pulled in behind her about 4km from the office. I was locked up, changed and sat at my desk with a brew and a crumpet by the time she arrived. 

Left at 1ish so just ride home in a t-shirt, gilet and my chinos. Was nice then.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Sep 2022)

palinurus said:


> Mitts on this morning, left just after six. Still dark.
> 
> Couldn't type my password properly when I arrived at work.



I just tried to get into my apartment with my workshop key.


----------



## Oldhippy (28 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just tried to get into my apartment with my workshop key.



I do that so often. Office key on a lanyaround my neck and house keys on lanyard on a belt loop in my pocket (keys not belt loop). I regularly stand at my flat door trying figure out why the key won't fit.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Sep 2022)

Water level still high: large rock clusters that had grass growing on them last month are hidden under waves now.


----------



## C R (28 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 662684
> 
> 
> Water level still high: large rocks clusters that had grass growing on them last month are hidden under waves now.



Looks like it is about to break over the bank.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Sep 2022)

C R said:


> Looks like it is about to break over the bank.



It isn't; it's not obvious from the picture but the banks on both sides are levees which come up to the height of the bridge. You can -just- see a path on the top on both sides, so the water has lots of space yet.
This is helpful because I think my apartment is on or under the level of the water in this picture. 
Maybe next time I'll tale a picture from another angle so it's more obvious.


----------



## Jenkins (28 Sep 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Definite change for the worst this morning - back into the Bikesters & a short sleeved baselayer under a summer weight long sleeve jersey. Lights will probably be needed for the first few miles either next week or the week after.


Thanks to clear skies it was even colder this morning - the sensor in my back garden was only just registering 5°C as I left at 7am. So you can add to the above arm warmers (couldn't be bothered going upstairs and changing to a long sleeve baselayer) and a buff this morning and waterproofs for the ride home


----------



## cyberknight (28 Sep 2022)

Very close overtake by one of those massive range rovers into incoming traffic squeezing me into the kerb.Caught up with it at a mini roundabout so I shouted about how close it had been.Driver shouts back"do you want you're head knocking off ?".
I get onto the pavement,off the bike and wave and reply "come on then".driver sits there thinking about it so I ask again and he drives off.
Knuckle dragging numpty


----------



## ianrauk (29 Sep 2022)

Closest I have come to being wiped out on a cycle commute for a long time. An entitled white Tesla driver decided he needed to park in a restricted bus lane, at speed, whilst I was on coming doing 24mph+. Only my gut instinct & quick reactions saved my skin, just. I takes a lot to shake me up on my commute, but that interaction did. Made for a very unsettled last part of commute to work.
I've got to say Tesla drivers are fast becoming my most hated car drivers, up there with those sh!tty Prius things, Smart Cars, Black Cabs & flatbed lorry drivers.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Sep 2022)

One for @C R; this bridge taken from the side:






Hopefully it shows the river would have to rise and expand great deal to even come close to threatening the banks.

It can rise a fair bit; here it is a view a couple of kilometres downstream in 2021;


----------



## C R (29 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> One for @C R; this bridge taken from the side:
> 
> View attachment 662751
> 
> ...



Thanks @Andy in Germany, that makes it clear. From the photo yesterday I couldn't tell the slope of the grass bank.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Sep 2022)

C R said:


> Thanks @Andy in Germany, that makes it clear. From the photo yesterday I couldn't tell the slope of the grass bank.



I realised that when I looked at the picture again. It's funny how our eyes will "add" details we know are present in a picture of something familiar, even if they aren't obvious to someone else.


----------



## cyberknight (30 Sep 2022)

cyberknight said:


> Very close overtake by one of those massive range rovers into incoming traffic squeezing me into the kerb.Caught up with it at a mini roundabout so I shouted about how close it had been.Driver shouts back"do you want you're head knocking off ?".
> I get onto the pavement,off the bike and wave and reply "come on then".driver sits there thinking about it so I ask again and he drives off.
> Knuckle dragging numpty


Quoting myself  
Chap i work with who has started cycling to work on reckons i must have cut the driver up , with that sort of reaction what hope do we have of getting through to the masses ?
On another note i got a slow puncture last night but managed to get home without changing it , patched the tube this morning and found a cut in the tyre so put a fresh tyre on too .The cut isnt a tyre killer so i glued it and will keep the tyre as a back up if i shred one and need to change it asap .


----------



## GeekDadZoid (30 Sep 2022)

Wow where did that wind come from. On the Brompton today and there where times I was having to pedal hard down hill. Fully in my face the whole way home. 

BBC gave the commute 100% chance of a rain, which I a avoided untill 2 km out from home when the sky opened and I was pretty wet.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Sep 2022)

GeekDadZoid said:


> Wow where did that wind come from.


Yep, surprised me to. Was pretty strong at times.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (30 Sep 2022)

Roads overflowing with absolute pillocks today. Tossers.


----------



## skudupnorth (3 Oct 2022)

Guided busway was stunning this morning with the sunrise.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Oct 2022)

skudupnorth said:


> Guided busway was stunning this morning with the sunrise.
> 
> View attachment 663261
> 
> ...



You're so lucky having something like that for your commute


----------



## skudupnorth (3 Oct 2022)

ianrauk said:


> You're so lucky having something like that for your commute



It takes a lot of nasty road riding out around here, out of the 11 miles I commute I only have about 3 miles on road which is enough at the Bolton end 😳 The busway links the NCN55 which is even better


----------



## GeekDadZoid (4 Oct 2022)

My youngest is at primary school now so when I am working my local office I can drop him off before riding up. The outdoor living Union is the ideal bike for the job as it is nice and quick to get going. We walk to school then I hop on the bike and ride off. Although he has been known to sit in the crate whilst I push the bike.

As much as I love my longer commute to Manchester, nothing beats this.


----------



## skudupnorth (4 Oct 2022)

GeekDadZoid said:


> My youngest is at primary school now so when I am working my local office I can drop him off before riding up. The outdoor living Union is the ideal bike for the job as it is nice and quick to get going. We walk to school then I hop on the bike and ride off. Although he has been known to sit in the crate whilst I push the bike.
> 
> As much as I love my longer commute to Manchester, nothing beats this.
> 
> View attachment 663342



Gorgeous bike !


----------



## MichaelO (4 Oct 2022)

Looking forward to 5pm - I cycled into work in March, and the bike has remained here since - riding home tonight! Various excuses for months, if not years - used to cycle 3,000-4,000 miles commuting (6,000 total) 2014-2018 but totally fallen away since then. No more than 1,000 miles (including weekends) in the last few years. Determined to try & get it back on track! 

Be interesting to see how much I ache after the 20 miles home....


----------



## fossyant (4 Oct 2022)

skudupnorth said:


> It takes a lot of nasty road riding out around here, out of the 11 miles I commute I only have about 3 miles on road which is enough at the Bolton end 😳 The busway links the NCN55 which is even better
> 
> View attachment 663272



Don't rub it in to the Londoners.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Oct 2022)

On the way back today I had to brake for a squirrel.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Oct 2022)

MichaelO said:


> Looking forward to 5pm - I cycled into work in March, and the bike has remained here since - riding home tonight! Various excuses for months, if not years - used to cycle 3,000-4,000 miles commuting (6,000 total) 2014-2018 but totally fallen away since then. No more than 1,000 miles (including weekends) in the last few years. Determined to try & get it back on track!
> 
> Be interesting to see how much I ache after the 20 miles home....



Good to hear you're back on the commute. It shouldn't take too long to get back into it.


----------



## skudupnorth (4 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> On the way back today I had to brake for a squirrel.



They are the ultimate suicidal critter !


----------



## skudupnorth (4 Oct 2022)

Moist but warm commute home this evening. Ended up extending the ride home through Worsley woods and onto the Bridgewater canal


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Oct 2022)

skudupnorth said:


> They are the ultimate suicidal critter !



Exactly; don't talk to me about the dangers of commuting...


----------



## fossyant (4 Oct 2022)

Moist here, slightly further south than Skud ! Pleasant enough ride, just kept the afterburner off in the waterproofs.


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Oct 2022)

Milder start today so back to short sleeves and mitts, changeable weather makes it hit and miss with clothing choices so I end up either adding or removing layer spart way into the commute.


----------



## HLaB (4 Oct 2022)

Really mild again on the commute. This morning was into a strong/ warm headwind and knee warmers and shorts were just about right for the bottom half but the choice of a soft shell was a bit too much. At night though I zipped the arms off the jacket and it was just about perfect. Whilst I felt a bit of a tailwind it didn't feel as solid as this morning's headwind. Mywindsock confirmed it, it was +10.6% of a weather impact in the morning but it was only -2.4% at night


----------



## fossyant (5 Oct 2022)

Very soggy this morning, but the prospect of getting stuck in traffic on a 'strike' day meant the 'bike' was the only option. Took it steady to avoid boiling, and still arrived in work within 45 minutes. Colleagues thought I was mad, but then there were tales of taking an hour and a half to get home last night, someone else's husband not getting home from London until gone 1am.

I did say I get into work in 45 minutes no matter what, and I can't get in quicker than that in the car. 

Glad I didn't have to drive today as my daughter's Lecturer has decided it would take her (the lecturer) too long to get into work via the bus (the thought of getting an earlier bus hasn't entered her head). I would have had to give daughter a lift in but her lesson is on-line (daughter at same Uni I work at).


----------



## GeekDadZoid (5 Oct 2022)

Proper soggy one and the traffic was awful. I don't worry about getting wet so I wore my Gabba with armwarmers and bib shorts with a nice bright gilet. The last 10 mins the rain was about as bad as it gets but I stayed warm.

Took 1 hour door to door including getting the bike out and locking it up at work, about 10 mins longer than normal but still faster than any other mode.


----------



## biking_fox (5 Oct 2022)

Distinctly soggy in manchester today. Paused in the garage to wait for the worst of the sheeting down to abate and then road in the short way ~3miles (cf 6 for normal). Blocked drain covers on the Beenetwork cycle lanes meant several substantial puddles around, and we've barely entered leaf drop season. Could have been a lot wetter.


----------



## fossyant (5 Oct 2022)

GeekDadZoid said:


> Proper soggy one and the traffic was awful. I don't worry about getting wet so I wore my Gabba with armwarmers and bib shorts with a nice bright gilet. The last 10 mins the rain was about as bad as it gets but I stayed warm.
> 
> Took 1 hour door to door including getting the bike out and locking it up at work, about 10 mins longer than normal but still faster than any other mode.



Can't say I noticed the traffic. The M60 was busy around Bredbury, but I cycled over it. Reddish looked OK - but I went through North Reddish Park. Slightly less folk on the Fallowfield Loop, and then Alex Road was OK as it usually is. Colleague just said it took her an hour from the near the Airport to end of Princess Parkway.  A few others are quite late too, one has just rolled in at 9:40.


----------



## fossyant (5 Oct 2022)

biking_fox said:


> Distinctly soggy in manchester today. Paused in the garage to wait for the worst of the sheeting down to abate and then road in the short way ~3miles (cf 6 for normal). Blocked drain covers on the Beenetwork cycle lanes meant several substantial puddles around, and we've barely entered leaf drop season. Could have been a lot wetter.



I was in the office when the rain came down heavy !


----------



## Jenkins (5 Oct 2022)

Quite mild but dry with a very stiff breeze. We're due the rain later this afternoon, but I plan to miss it by knocking off a couple of hours early and going to play with the contents of a (commuting related) large box which has been left by my back door by Parcelforce.


----------



## MichaelO (5 Oct 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Good to hear you're back on the commute. It shouldn't take too long to get back into it.



Feels like it may take some time - can't believe I used to do a 40 mile round trip 3-4 times a week a few years ago! But it's something to strive towards again!


----------



## fossyant (5 Oct 2022)

Feeling more 'smug' by the minute. Took another colleague two hours to get home last night, only 3 miles or so on the bus !


----------



## Alex321 (5 Oct 2022)

Mostly dry here for the commute in today. Drizzle for about half a mile of the 15, but not enough to be uncomfortable.

Breezy but I've known worse, and was more often tailwind than headwind.


----------



## fossyant (5 Oct 2022)

The 'pop bottle' and duct tape mud flap was doing a great job keeping spray down last night and today. Got to love bodges !


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Oct 2022)

fossyant said:


> The 'pop bottle' and duct tape mud flap was doing a great job keeping spray down last night and today. Got to love bodges !



I've got a decidedly cool inner tube mudflap. The amount of muck that doesn't hit the bike any more is astonishing.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Oct 2022)

Riding to work yesterday.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Oct 2022)

Riding to work this morning. I'm about 200m away from work at this point; the sun is rising over one of the taller mountains of the Black Forest, about ten kilometres away.

There are some issues with living here, mainly being away from the family all week which is frankly pants.

On the other hand, at times like this, I feel blessed.


----------



## skudupnorth (5 Oct 2022)

Any else have issues with donkeys getting in the way while you are drying your cycling gear ?


----------



## Oldhippy (5 Oct 2022)

skudupnorth said:


> Any else have issues with donkeys getting in the way while you are drying your cycling gear ?
> 
> View attachment 663479



A perennial problem in some places I'd imagine. 😁


----------



## Alex321 (5 Oct 2022)

skudupnorth said:


> Any else have issues with donkeys getting in the way while you are drying your cycling gear ?
> 
> View attachment 663479



Could be worse. If it were goats, they'd probably eat the gear


----------



## Alex321 (5 Oct 2022)

Of course, the wind got much stronger during the day today, and was now a headwind on the way home. Made the ride hard work and slow, exacerbated by additional traffic due to the rail strike.


----------



## skudupnorth (5 Oct 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Could be worse. If it were goats, they'd probably eat the gear


I have two of those aswell 😆


----------



## Jenkins (5 Oct 2022)

Why couldn't this have turned up 24 hours earlier - it would have made coping with today's wind so much easier


----------



## fossyant (5 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've got a decidedly cool inner tube mudflap. The amount of muck that doesn't hit the bike any more is astonishing.



My bike was clean on arrival at work...


----------



## GeekDadZoid (6 Oct 2022)

Had to make an unplanned early dash home so I could get to the hospital to visit my Uncle in hospital. My gear was all very horribly damp and the rear brakes are very noisy.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Oct 2022)

GeekDadZoid said:


> Had to make an unplanned early dash home so I could get to the hospital to visit my Uncle in hospital. My gear was all very horribly damp and the rear brakes are very noisy.



That doesn't sound good. I hope the situation with your uncle is resolving.


----------



## skudupnorth (6 Oct 2022)

Well considering how moist I was from the morning commute, I decided to risk my my usual extended route home down the Roe Green Loop line ( NCN55), Worsley woods, Old Warke Dam, Worsley Delph and the Bridgewater canal. I dodged the wet stuff ten minutes from home and then it lashed down ! Still worth it though


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Oct 2022)

Nice fast ride into work last night with a hefty tailwind, but coming how this morning was sooo slow and I had no energy. I may succumb to the car tonight


----------



## Zanelad (7 Oct 2022)

cosmicbike said:


> Nice fast ride into work last night with a hefty tailwind, but coming how this morning was sooo slow and I had no energy. I may succumb to the car tonight



I had one of my fastest rides home yesterday with the strong tailwind. Flying along at 21-22 mph on the flat. Mrs Z remarked that I was home earlier than normal so the benefit must have been noticeable. Sadly, I didn't look at my watch when I left work, so I don't know the actual journey time.


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Oct 2022)

cosmicbike said:


> Nice fast ride into work last night with a hefty tailwind, but coming how this morning was sooo slow and I had no energy. I may succumb to the car tonight



Volvo got pressed into service. Pick up the new commuter tomorrow, I'm not getting any younger and with the airport likely to become part of the ULEZ next year (and owning no compliant cars), I've opted for some assistance and the 2014 Boardman CX Team will be replaced with a Cannondale Topstone Neo SL2. The Boardman will be retained for shopping, and at nearly 21,000 miles owes me nothing. Meanwhile I look forward to some lightly E-assisted commutes through the Winter.


----------



## cyberknight (8 Oct 2022)

last 2 days the main route through a village has been closed due to a burst drain , now i dont use that route anyway as i prefer to take a single track lane that has only the odd vehicle but as you can guess rather than follow the diversion some have been coming "my way " and squeezing past at full speed with only about a foot or so between us even though its clearly not safe to do so .
One even had the temerity to shout " watch where you going " as they blasted past  
Next week im on late shift so at least there will be no one about for the return trip


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Oct 2022)

cyberknight said:


> last 2 days the main route through a village has been closed due to a burst drain , now i dont use that route anyway as i prefer to take a single track lane that has only the odd vehicle but as you can guess rather than follow the diversion some have been coming "my way " and squeezing past at full speed with only about a foot or so between us even though its clearly not safe to do so .
> One even had the temerity to shout " watch where you going " as they blasted past
> Next week im on late shift so at least there will be no one about for the return trip



I tend to ignore diversion signs on the basis it's safer for me to navigate the roadworks, which are predictable, than deal with the drivers trying to find a short cut past, because they are almost by definition driving too fast and looking at their Navi, not the road and are highly unpredictable.

Also, because I can generally find a way through I also get to watch all the drivers who also ignored the diversion signs trying to turn around in a very small space...


----------



## cyberknight (8 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I tend to ignore diversion signs on the basis it's safer for me to navigate the roadworks, which are predictable, than deal with the drivers trying to find a short cut past, because they are almost by definition driving too fast and looking at their Navi, not the road and are highly unpredictable.
> 
> Also, because I can generally find a way through I also get to watch all the drivers who also ignored the diversion signs trying to turn around in a very small space...



this is my normal route , in this case its locals who know the area ignoring the diversion for a shorter but trickier route .if another vehicle was coming the other way there are only a few passing places so if they met another vehicle at full speed then it would be carnage .


----------



## skudupnorth (8 Oct 2022)

The Buff is back in service 😁 It’s wearing thin but still works


----------



## ianrauk (8 Oct 2022)

And the older version. Still in use and still going strong.


----------



## DCBassman (8 Oct 2022)

skudupnorth said:


> The Buff is back in service 😁 It’s wearing thin but still works





ianrauk said:


> And the older version. Still in use and still going strong.
> View attachment 663825



I need one of these. I have a merino Buff, but NEED a Cyclechat one...


----------



## ianrauk (8 Oct 2022)

DCBassman said:


> I need one of these. I have a merino Buff, but NEED a Cyclechat one...



Unfortunately you're out of luck. They haven't been made for years.


----------



## HarryTheDog (10 Oct 2022)

Well its been a while since I commuted, week off for trapped nerve in my back, week off for holiday then a week off for flu. This morning started off very wet then receeded to just a drizzle.
Came across this young lady who could have had a nasty accident wih her scarf. I pulled it out of her chain etc and plonked it in her hand and warned her it could get jammed in the chain. She thanked me which was nice. However at the next set of lights she pulled up behind me and still had it flapping around her chainstays.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Oct 2022)

After a week off work I was really looking forward to getting back on the commute. I even spent a good part of Wednesday stripping down the bike and giving it a good clean. So what happened today? It was bloody raining when I woke up. Ok it was only a light drizzle. So just suck it up I thought to myself. What further happened? The rain got heavier and heavier, it came down in sheets. Bloody hell. It was dark too. So luckily I did put lights back on the bike.
So... uneventful, wet, dark and miserable commute.
Got to work and guess. Blue sky and sunshine and it's stayed for it for the rest of the day. Oh well, at least it will be a nice commute home. Still in shorts and short sleeves. But wont be long until that changes.

So, rainy commute # 24 for the year.
Same period last year 30 rainy commutes.


----------



## Tom... (10 Oct 2022)

ianrauk said:


> After a week off work I was really looking forward to getting back on the commute. I even spent a good part of Wednesday stripping down the bike and giving it a good clean. So what happened today? It was bloody raining when I woke up. Ok it was only a light drizzle. So just suck it up I thought to myself. What further happened? The rain got heavier and heavier, it came down in sheets. Bloody hell. It was dark too. So luckily I did put lights back on the bike.
> So... uneventful, wet, dark and miserable commute.
> Got to work and guess. Blue sky and sunshine and it's stayed for it for the rest of the day. Oh well, at least it will be a nice commute home. Still in shorts and short sleeves. But wont be long until that changes.
> 
> ...



At least you missed all the wind last week


----------



## ianrauk (10 Oct 2022)

Tom... said:


> At least you missed all the wind last week



Yep I did. However I did do a 121 mile ride in it one day last week


----------



## palinurus (10 Oct 2022)

ianrauk said:


> And the older version. Still in use and still going strong.
> View attachment 663825



I still have one of those. Rarely wear it on the bike, instead put it over my head if Ms P is watching something on her tablet so I can sleep without being disturbed by the flickering light (works great).


----------



## palinurus (10 Oct 2022)

Bit of rain this morning but I was happy because I just got a new jacket. Stopped after 10 minutes anyway.


----------



## cyberknight (10 Oct 2022)

Clear , sunny but cold wind on the way in forecast is 5-6 c for the homeward trip so carting extra gear ⛄


----------



## GeekDadZoid (11 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> That doesn't sound good. I hope the situation with your uncle is resolving.



Sadly he passed away on Sunday night. Work where very good and arranged for me to be able to me and I was able to be by his side through that time.

Really want to get on a ride now to give my head some space, but it will have to wait unfortunately.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Oct 2022)

GeekDadZoid said:


> Really want to get on a ride now to give my head some space


Do it. riding can be a great healer. 
Sorry to hear about you Uncle.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Oct 2022)

GeekDadZoid said:


> Sadly he passed away on Sunday night. Work where very good and arranged for me to be able to me and I was able to be by his side through that time.
> 
> Really want to get on a ride now to give my head some space, but it will have to wait unfortunately.



I'm sorry to hear that. I hope you get the necessary head space you need.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Oct 2022)

The street is blocked by a building site so I have to make a detour through the houses. This has increased my commute from 940m (4 min) to 960m (4 min 30 seconds).

Somehow I can't work up much indignation about this.


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Oct 2022)

I was glad to find my liner gloves this morning, as it was only 3 degrees when I set out. Decent warm jacket and toe covers worked well for the usual ten mile ride in. Beautiful sunny misty fields.


----------



## HLaB (11 Oct 2022)

Nothing much to report apart from it was dry, sunny and a bit of a temperature shift from morning to night (Garmin 2 deg in the morning 12deg at night). I did go a slightly different way tonight but I never took any pictures; I mainly wanted to get home before the temperature dropped. I did stop to take a picture of a massive bird of prey that was bizarrely in the middle of a field. He never flinched as I slowly cycled towards him but the moment I got off the bike he took flight (I was actually glad to see him take to the air).


----------



## ianrauk (12 Oct 2022)

Right! Its getting a bit silly now, near mid October and at 7.30am I'm still cycling in shorts and short sleeve shirt. 12° when I left for work. I think the earth is heading for the sun and the government are not telling us. 

Anyhoo... Great riding conditions at the moment. Nice still, dry, windless weather makes for a thoroughly enjoyable commute. Only soured by crap drivers. Especially the 4x4 driver who decided to pull out from a side road as myself and a fellow cycling commuter were bombing along at a fair old lick. We both had to slam on the anchors. Card driver got some choice words thrown at his direction. He gave the finger back. Angry, fat, red faced tosser.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Oct 2022)

@GeekDadZoid 
Hey chap, how are you doing this morning?


----------



## GeekDadZoid (12 Oct 2022)

ianrauk said:


> @GeekDadZoid
> Hey chap, how are you doing this morning?



Thanks for checking in. Been a tough but busy few days, been back at work and keeping busy, but my Wife goes away tonight so I have a week or so off, as I cannot really do the school pickups and dropoffs whilst working. I will be planning some nice rides for when the boys are in school, which I am really looking forward to.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Oct 2022)

GeekDadZoid said:


> Thanks for checking in. Been a tough but busy few days, been back at work and keeping busy, but my Wife goes away tonight so I have a week or so off, as I cannot really do the school pickups and dropoffs whilst working. I will be planning some nice rides for when the boys are in school, which I am really looking forward to.



No worries. Get out on that bike. As I said previous. Riding is a great healer.
All the best.


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Oct 2022)

An un-exciting commute this morning, chilly and the first time out for the mild Winter boots. Warm on the ride home though. Still on the CX, the new commuter is here but I need to get some miles in to get it proper comfy.


----------



## simongt (15 Oct 2022)

I'm currently working a 12 hour shift; 06.00h - 18.00h. Not a problem, but it's interesting that on the commute ( about 6 miles each way ) into work, the roads are nice and quite, but on the return commute, it a ruddy madhouse - !


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Oct 2022)

simongt said:


> I'm currently working a 12 hour shift; 06.00h - 18.00h. Not a problem, but it's interesting that on the commute ( about 6 miles each way ) into work, the roads are nice and quite, but on the return commute, it a ruddy madhouse - !



Mine are either 0700-1900, or 1900-0700. Very varied traffic, but the nicest time to ride is around 0530hrs on the way in.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (17 Oct 2022)

Still not been able to get out for a proper ride with my wife being away and helping with family etc.

Managed to get my shopping done today though.


----------



## rivers (18 Oct 2022)

Currently sat at Bath Spa Station trying to stay warm while I wait for one of the local bike shops to open. Got a puncture somewhere between home and Bath Spa station, and I can't get enough purchase with my miniature 6mm Allen key to take off the properly torqued thru axle. So going to be late for work


----------



## HarryTheDog (18 Oct 2022)

Well this morning was a dam site colder than yesterday, did a canal path only commute today and rode through cold mist all the way. The only distraction was a escaped horse. It looked calm and I could not see how it go out. I figured it would not stray far from the rest of the herd ( around 20 -40 horses in the field) so left it to its breakfast.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Oct 2022)

Yep, a bit nipper this morning. Lovely blue, sunny skies though. Getting close to digging out the knee warmers.


----------



## fossyant (18 Oct 2022)

GeekDadZoid said:


> Still not been able to get out for a proper ride with my wife being away and helping with family etc.
> 
> Managed to get my shopping done today though.
> 
> View attachment 664954



Lidl on Hempshaw Lane - recognise that.


----------



## biking_fox (18 Oct 2022)

Really rather fine morning here in Manchester, bright skies just a hint of mist of the canal. Two fast riders to overtake, (SCR) and some strava segment PBs.

Car driver moan - overly polite. If you're more than a car-length in front of me and correctly indicating left approaching the junction, please continue to take your priority and turn in. If you stop and wait for me to undercut you I'll have to stop because I'm not doing something silly like that and then we're both slower.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (18 Oct 2022)

fossyant said:


> Lidl on Hempshaw Lane - recognise that.



Sure is. After spending about a year fighting with them over thier cycle parking, I make sure I use it as much as possible now. Still not perfect but at least it's not full of trolleys. 

I got out for a much needed ride today. Took in the Bridleways around Manchester airport, Morley Green, Wilmslow and Styal. Perfect weather for it and my vinted special Rapha Brevet Jersey and Insulated gilet where fab. The repair on the gilet held up too. 

Normal commuting to resume on Monday.


----------



## HLaB (18 Oct 2022)

A bit of a fresh start this morning the Garmin recorded 2deg but at night it was a warm 13deg average according to the Garmin. Given the good weather I decided to go a slightly different route out of town in the morning. It only worked out to be 0.6miles longer and what I had thought would be busy section wasn't. I might take that route more often. I wouldn't fancy it in the dark though as it's a bit of a narrow and twisty descent northbound, probably fine southbound (the descent is longer on wider roads and would likely be done in the light).


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Oct 2022)

Riding to work at 5am this morning. I stopped at the end of a seperated, designated cycle path and had a drink before moving onto a cycle path shared with the road. While stopped I checked my rear lights. I even took my helmet off at checked my rear helmet light. I rode across the road and onto the shared cycle path. I have been riding this road for 16 years. 2 minutes later a car driver was behind me sounding his horn. My immediate thought was my rear lights were out. But I have 2 usb lights and a dynamo light. I had just checked them and they were fine.

I stopped and the driver got out and was quite irate for 5am. He wanted to know why I had not turned left and followed the " Perfectly good cycle path" and why was I riding on the road." I told him I was not going in the direction and was turning right about 2km ahead. He explained that this road was prohibited to cyclists and I should turn around and follow the cycle path.

Dont you love it when you find a prat. 

I flicked on the main beam of my front light and said " Can you see that big blue round sign up ahead? The one with a bike on it. What do you think that means? I looked at the floor and asked " You see the painted bike that you are standing on? What do you think that means?

"I didnt think this was a cycle path" he said. "Thats your problem pal, you didnt think". I said. "You didnt think that where I ride has nothing to do with you and you didnt think that this is how people get killed. By stopping strangers in the middle of the night, in the middle of nowhere and getting confrontational with them. 

I then advised him to get in his car and go away 

I think I ruined someones day before it started. An odd encounter to start my day.


----------



## biking_fox (19 Oct 2022)

First time running the Manchester Oxford road cycle lanes since the start of University Term. Gratifying and pleasing numbers of cyclists around, enough to constitute a swarm, and nearly all of them stopped at the red lights too.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (19 Oct 2022)

biking_fox said:


> ......and nearly all of them stopped at the red lights too.



Probably worth getting a lottery ticket today 😁


----------



## scragend (19 Oct 2022)

Long traffic queues for the last couple of mornings. Narrow roads make it difficult to filter through, so slow progress.

The only real incident to report was on the way home on Monday though. It's dusk, but I am fully and correctly lit. And wearing an orange jacket.

Arriving at a three-arm mini roundabout where I am taking the second exit (turning right, effectively). I'm in the middle of the road with my right arm outstretched. There is nothing coming from the right. I enter the roundabout.

As I'm rounding the painted circle, a lady in a Mercedes arrives from the road on the left. She hesitates and seems in two minds about whether to go for it or not.

She doesn't seem keen to wait. But faced with the option of doing that or mowing down the cyclist, fortunately she chooses the former. But as I exit the roundabout I hear a long blast on a horn behind me.

A few seconds later she passes me, pressing constantly on the horn as she does so, and frantically gesticulating at me. Then I see brake lights and wonder if she's stopping. Maybe we could have a chat about giving way to traffic on a roundabout. But sadly she is just slowing to turn right. Bye then.

What goes through the minds of these people?


----------



## HarryTheDog (20 Oct 2022)

My Garmin and Xert training programme were telling me to only do a recovery ride today so just bimbled alongside the canal slowly, making sure heart rate was below 130. It was very pleasant in the drizzle, got really close to 2 herons. here is a pic of one of them


----------



## rivers (20 Oct 2022)

I rode all the way into work today as I had to stop and pick up some parts I ordered earlier in the week (and shipping was going to be 3x the cost of the parts). Incidentally, it was from the same company I'm moving to in 3 weeks time, so I got to try out the new commute. It needs some tweaking. I didn't realise how much traffic I was going to hit coming through Bedminster, so I might opt for the slightly longer way (about 3/4 mile) that uses shared paths to avoid South Bristol traffic. In other news, I'm tired and I think I'm coming down with something. My heart rate was way higher than it should have been for the given effort. I hope it's not covid, but I work in a university currently, so it could be.


----------



## Arjimlad (20 Oct 2022)

A rare wet commute for me this morning, with 2 close passes and a pointless MGIF which forced me to stop, and forced oncoming drivers to stop as well.

But the standout moment was a lovely driver who patiently waited for an open clear road ahead to pass me fully in the opposite lane, nice and wide. Really wonderful - apart from the bum-smackingly enormous splash from the puddle in the middle of the road which drenched my undercarriage for the rest of the ride ! 

Literally felt like I'd had a whack across the backside with a wet tea-towel.


----------



## si_c (20 Oct 2022)

Arjimlad said:


> Literally felt like I'd had a whack across the backside with a wet tea-towel.



I've had that effect from a lorry passing me in the opposite direction in the furthest lane of a dual carriageway with a decent sized central reservation. There was a definite wobble as hit by a wall of water.


----------



## cosmicbike (20 Oct 2022)

Too wet for just short sleeves, too warm for waterproof jacket, so a wet and sweaty ride in this morning. Nice on the way home though.


----------



## HarryTheDog (24 Oct 2022)

A real puddle fest on the canal path this morning but my Spatx GravelR overshoes kept me dry and toastie. ( Expensive but worth it to me)
for the the 3rd commute in a row some right Karen has told me to slow down, the Thursday one I would give the benefit of the doubt as she was coming towards me and I was doing over 15 but still plenty of room, Fridays the same woman, I saw her and slowed down to 9mph and she still waved and shouted. Today was a real pee take as I was on a wide open part of the path doing 15mph and the woman in question wasnt on the canal path but on a boat.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (24 Oct 2022)

First, commute in 2.5 weeks this morning and it is Half Term so the roads were empty.

It was one of those pleasant autumn commutes we dream about, treated myself to a MacDonalds breakfast muffin when I got in too.
Going to take a wander to Evans at lunch to try and find a light I can mount to the rear mudguard.


----------



## HarryTheDog (24 Oct 2022)

On the way home I came across some Orthodox Jews Canoeing , all in normal Orthodox Jew clothes no neoprene in sight. One guy was on the bank pulling a circa 10 yr year old in a canoe. The bloke was very,very wet. I presume good old Dad had,had to leap in to rescue his son from some mishap. Luckily its quite warm for this time of year, I hope he had a change of clothes as travelling home wet through will be no fun.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Oct 2022)

Still in shorts and shot sleeves. 12° When I left home for the rise to work this morning. At this rate it's going to be into November by the time I have to wear warmer clothing.  Not that I'm complaining of course.

Had a bit of drizzle for about 10 minutes so will class it as a rainy commute
Rainy commute #29 for the year
Last year in the same period, 30 rainy commutes.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (25 Oct 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Still in shorts and shot sleeves. 12° When I left home for the rise to work this morning. At this rate it's going to be into November by the time I have to wear warmer clothing.  Not that I'm complaining of course.
> 
> Had a bit of drizzle for about 10 minutes so will class it as a rainy commute
> Rainy commute #29 for the year
> Last year in the same period, 30 rainy commutes.



I wore long sleeves and long bibs this morning, I was probably a ouch warm when I arrived at work.
Lovely empty roads again and plenty of fellow riders.


----------



## Alex321 (25 Oct 2022)

I haven't gone in yet this week (I usually Do Wednesday & Friday), but have been wearing arm warmers for the ride in (leaving at 7AM) for the last couple of weeks, not using them on the ride home. No leg warmers or longs on the legs yet though.


----------



## HLaB (25 Oct 2022)

Half term bliss for me today and given its exceptionally warm I decided to explore some country lanes just off my regular route. It will probably be too 🌑 for that next week with the 🕰👈


----------



## Alex321 (26 Oct 2022)

HLaB said:


> Half term bliss for me today and given its exceptionally warm I decided to explore some country lanes just off my regular route. It will probably be too 🌑 for that next week with the 🕰👈



Not half term yet here. I think it is next week. So roads still fairly busy this morning.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Oct 2022)

16° this morning at 7.30am which is ridiculous for the time of year. Jackets, arm warmers and longs are a long forgotten memory at the moment. But hey, I'm not complaining. Along with the nice and clear school run roads, it made for a very nice, normal route, extended by an extra 4 miles, cycle commute.


----------



## fossyant (26 Oct 2022)

It was warm this morning - bit of a fair old breeze too. There has been a drop in cyclist numbers on the Fallowfield Loop in the dark though, numbers OK in evening. Impressed with the new lights with the 'cut off' - really do keep the light down on the ground with no spill upwards.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Oct 2022)

fossyant said:


> It was warm this morning - bit of a fair old breeze too. There has been a drop in cyclist numbers on the Fallowfield Loop in the dark though, numbers OK in evening. Impressed with the new lights with the 'cut off' - really do keep the light down on the ground with no spill upwards.



What new lights have you got Fossy?


----------



## fossyant (26 Oct 2022)

ianrauk said:


> What new lights have you got Fossy?



Ali Express - took two weeks (£20 each when you add VAT, no customs).

Newboler lights, where the LED is tucked in the top of the lamp, so it's mainly reflector. 1000 lumens max, but all on the road, and nothing above waist height. RockBros do similar.

It's the LIG520 at about £15, but then add on at checkout for VAT etc.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003745985767.html?pdp_npi=2@dis!GBP!￡20.53!￡10.47!!!!!@0b0a0ac216667746229168941e0565!12000028575287590!sh01&spm=a2g0o.store_pc_home.productList_6001924728423.pic_0


----------



## ianrauk (26 Oct 2022)

fossyant said:


> Ali Express - took two weeks (£20 each when you add VAT, no customs).
> 
> Newboler lights, where the LED is tucked in the top of the lamp, so it's mainly reflector. 1000 lumens max, but all on the road, and nothing above waist height. RockBros do similar.
> 
> ...



How long do they last on a charge?
I'm still using my Hope Vision 1's. Great lights and last a weeks worth of dark commute with 4 rechargeable AAA batteries.
But looking for a back up.


----------



## fossyant (26 Oct 2022)

ianrauk said:


> How long do they last on a charge?
> I'm still using my Hope Vision 1's. Great lights and last a weeks worth of dark commute with 4 rechargeable AAA batteries.
> But looking for a back up.



Not sure yet. I'm charging every day as just plug it into the work laptop. I charge once a day, and the lights are on low-high for two hours a day.


----------



## fossyant (26 Oct 2022)

Just realised why the A34 in Fallowfield was very quiet as I crossed it this morning. Unfortunately it was closed slightly further up as a young man was murdered last night.


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Oct 2022)

ianrauk said:


> How long do they last on a charge?
> I'm still using my Hope Vision 1's. Great lights and last a weeks worth of dark commute with 4 rechargeable AAA batteries.
> But looking for a back up.



I still have my Hope Vision 1's too, bought on your recommendation. I have recently doubled up with a USB Cateye AMPP800 which is quite impressive, if more prcey than the Aliexpress variant (I'm off hunting for a good rear light now).


----------



## ianrauk (26 Oct 2022)

cosmicbike said:


> I still have my Hope Vision 1's too, bought on your recommendation. I have recently doubled up with a USB Cateye AMPP800 which is quite impressive, if more prcey than the Aliexpress variant (I'm off hunting for a good rear light now).



They've paid for themselves ten fold with the amount of usage I've had out of them over the years and show now signs of giving up the ghost yet. Very well made piece of kit.
I don't think Hope make them anymore.


----------



## HLaB (26 Oct 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Not half term yet here. I think it is next week. So roads still fairly busy this morning.



Something to look forward to then


----------



## fossyant (27 Oct 2022)

Wife beat me home last night, only just (similar distance and we work about 2 miles apart. Half Term locally. 

Soggy ride in this morning, but still had shorts on - warm indeed.


----------



## biking_fox (27 Oct 2022)

Dirty season has arrived - leaf fall on the Loop now well mixed with rain and mud. But the empty half term roads for the other half of the journey are much appreciated.


----------



## HarryTheDog (27 Oct 2022)

Yesterdays ride in was brightened up with a bit of SCR with a young surfer dude looking bloke on a 29er, we swapped places over a couple of miles then chatted.
On the way home I came across a middle aged lady in all the gear going at a fair rate again on a 29er with a seat post mudguard skewed off to the right so her backside was getting very wet and muddy. When the path got wider I went up beside her and informed her, she told me it was the least of her worries and had hit a fallen branch earlier and done a header off her bike and went for a swim in the canal. Her partner was just ahead so nothing I could do , I was impressed that she was not really whining and saw the funny side.
This mornings ride has turned out expensive, I was coming to a bit of the path that narrows and curves to the left under a bridge, I tinkled my bell and just as I got to the bend someone tinkled their bell. We both braked but to my surprise my bike did not slow at all. I had braked with my forefingers but left the other fingers under the brake lever . I ended up going into the wall sliding along its slimy surface and putting a hole in my Endura waterproof and a big black slime mark. Its years old and grubby despite being cleaned several times so was due replacement.


----------



## fossyant (27 Oct 2022)

biking_fox said:


> Dirty season has arrived - leaf fall on the Loop now well mixed with rain and mud. But the empty half term roads for the other half of the journey are much appreciated.



My road bike used to pick up all the mulch off the Loop, but, so far, the MTB with Landcruiser tyres seems OK - just got to watch it as some bits are getting a little slippy. I do have a long 'botched' front mudflap though. 

The main road in Fallowfield was open again last night. Unfortunately it was one of MMU's student's that was stabbed on the way home from a party. Shocking.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (28 Oct 2022)

Warm weather today for the commute. My mate who has been electric bromptoning but now has a gravel bike was wanting to start commuting on it. He was worried about carrying his lock in as it was very heavy and had put him self off for a few weeks, so today I arranged to ride over to his parking location and ride in with him, so I could carry the lock.

He was a bit late and I was a bit early which is pretty standard. 

Added a nice 16km on the morning ride all before sunrise and before there was much traffic. Had to go along the Bridgewater Canal on his route in which I hate but hey ho it was nice to support him.


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Oct 2022)

Wish this weather would make it's mind up. Raining this morning but stopped before I set off, light rain on the way home. Still too warm for a jacket so still shorts and short sleeves. Had my covid booster yesterday and it took the wind out of my sails, so I had someone else's legs on the way in and struggles to get any pace going. Hopefully tomorrow will be better...


----------



## HarryTheDog (30 Oct 2022)

No commuting for me this week or the week after , my missus has COVID ( i have tested negative) but work has told me to stay away. Then week after I am holiday.


----------



## cosmicbike (30 Oct 2022)

Better today, felt a bit chilly on the way home but then it was technically an hour later I guess. Headwind home reminded me to get the new commuter sorted, could have done with that little bit of assistance.


----------



## biking_fox (31 Oct 2022)

Only remembered this morning that when I'd been riding home last week I'd thought - better charge the lights... Fortunately the office has a spare micro-USB cable to plug into. And the P-fairy came along as punishment. Just made it to work on evert softening tyre, so have a mucky lunchbreak coming up.


----------



## Arjimlad (31 Oct 2022)

Nice sunny ride in along the lanes and down the A38. I am prepared for a dark and wet ride home this evening though. My monkeylights wheel lights will see good service again this winter providing good side visibility and multicoloured entertainment!


----------



## Arjimlad (1 Nov 2022)

It caned it down last night on my ride home, I lazily omitted to put my overshoes on when I left work and had very soggy feet. I was disgusted by a driver who failed to allow me to move out into a filter lane to turn right, dry and warm in her Quashqai as she ignored my indication and powered on past me. 

Lovely morning today though. PX Das Boots on for the ride home which again will be wet.


----------



## cyberknight (1 Nov 2022)

torrential doesnt even cover it for today return ride .
I was in full wet weather gear and i was soaked to the skin within half a mile , the drains were overflowing and i would not like to guess what the brown stuff in the water was !
After about 6 miles it stopped so i decided to take the leggings off and change my gloves as the were soaked through and my hands had gone white .
About another mile from home it started again but by then i was in dilligaf mode and just wanted to get home so i could warm up


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Nov 2022)

I'm afraid with 40 knot winds and heavy rain I bailed and took the car. Shame on me On the plus side, found my spare rack and ordered mudguards for the new commuter, so maybe next week that'll get some action...


----------



## Alex321 (1 Nov 2022)

cosmicbike said:


> I'm afraid with 40 knot winds and heavy rain I bailed and took the car. Shame on me On the plus side, found my spare rack and ordered mudguards for the new commuter, so maybe next week that'll get some action...



Me too 

Then the winds actually died down enough during the day that I could have coped.


----------



## HLaB (1 Nov 2022)

Well that was the first commute in the dark and I had forgotten how dark the country lanes were. My lights didn't seem to cut it tonight but I think I must've had their angles right last year as the same lights seemed better then. I could have done with those guards I was looking at too on the way home. It started to rain pretty heavy at circa 8 miles and a few minutes later the sky was lit up followed quickly by a bang. I spent the rest of the commute in a near primary position to avoid the flooding. I think it was so bad that none of the drivers seemed to mind, even though the roads were busy. On the positive the morning had been completely dry, the roads were quiet and the threatened head wind all the way wasn't half as strong as forecasted.


----------



## palinurus (2 Nov 2022)

Really pissed down on the way home yesterday- ducked down a footpath to shelter under a tree! the really heavy rain didn't last long. Happier than I would normally be with the rain because I have a new jacket and I got to use it.

Also I prefered it dark in the morning.


----------



## Alex321 (2 Nov 2022)

Decided to risk the wind today. Not bad at all on the way in, but there was a tree down over the road just outside Welsh St Donats. I was just about able to scramble through the branches, carrying my bike. Would have been a fairly significant detour otherwise.

Half term here, so roads nice & quiet once I reached the city, though being a few minutes late due to the tree meant I came across several rubbish trucks.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Nov 2022)

palinurus said:


> Really pissed down on the way home yesterday- ducked down a footpath to shelter under a tree! the really heavy rain didn't last long. Happier than I would normally be with the rain because I have a new jacket and I got to use it.
> 
> Also I prefered it dark in the morning.



2 nights in a row I've had the same. Very heavy rain.
Rainy commutes # 31 & # 32
Finally over taken last years to date at 31.
Mainly due to the rains over the past month.


----------



## fossyant (2 Nov 2022)

Missed the commute and rain yesterday as had 'car' stuff to sort. Damp ride in this morning, but pleasant. Loads of leaf fall on the route though.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (2 Nov 2022)

MOT Day yesterday so I went to our office up the road on my Brompton, but car was not ready :-(

Today back in the City Center and the roads where very busy, but it was dry and a nice temp. 47 mins door to door even going a quieter route still makes for probably the quickest way for me to get to the office.


----------



## cyberknight (2 Nov 2022)

Shoes and lid still wet,n+1 counts for more than bikes 👍


----------



## fossyant (2 Nov 2022)

Wet return and howling a gale. Took it steady.


----------



## cyberknight (2 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> Wet return and howling a gale. Took it steady.



dry for me but yes the wind was literally blowing me to a standstill, it was a bit dicey when a bus went past and the crosswind and backdraft combined to suck me towards it


----------



## ianrauk (2 Nov 2022)

Dry for me also buf the wind was a pain, with a couple of hairy moments due to side wind gusts.


----------



## Alex321 (2 Nov 2022)

Wind increased considerably during the day, to the point where I wimped out and took the train for most of my journey home. Meant about a mile from the office to Cardiff central, then almost 3 miles from Pontyclun home. Much better than the 15 miles with a *strong* headwind if I'd cycled all the way home.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (2 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> Wet return and howling a gale. Took it steady.



Oh my word it was so horrible. Luckily not cold, but just like you I took it steady.


----------



## fossyant (3 Nov 2022)

GeekDadZoid said:


> Oh my word it was so horrible. Luckily not cold, but just like you I took it steady.



First half of my commute was horrible, but it eased off the last bit. I was about 6 minutes slower but in full waterproofs. Shoes lovely and dry when I got home. Just oiled the chain and squirted WD40 on both mechs. I'll wash the bike tonight. Chain looks like an oil bath though. That will get 'mickled' later.

Totally different weather this morning, dry and no wind. Leaf mulch is building up on the paths, some places quite deep.


----------



## palinurus (3 Nov 2022)

Meh

Very heavy rain overnight and regularly heavy rain on the ride in. Flooding in places.


----------



## palinurus (3 Nov 2022)

Glad I have use of a laboratory permanently heated to 25C. The air con. unit in there throws out so much warm & dry air, I keep a coat rack next to it.


----------



## fossyant (3 Nov 2022)

palinurus said:


> Glad I have use of a laboratory permanently heated to 25C. The air con. unit in there throws out so much warm & dry air, I keep a coat rack next to it.



Thanks for the reminder, forgot to pop the oil filled radiator on to dry my gear !


----------



## Alex321 (3 Nov 2022)

palinurus said:


> Glad I have use of a laboratory permanently heated to 25C. The air con. unit in there throws out so much warm & dry air, I keep a coat rack next to it.



We are lucky to have a tumble dryer available in the office, which I use when my kit has got wet on the way in.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (3 Nov 2022)

Well much better today back to bib shorts, as jersey and arm warmers. 

Roads where much quieter than yesterday but some woefully bad driving. 

My Super Galaxy hit 1000km on the clock ( in my ownership) on the way home today.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (4 Nov 2022)

Lovely ride this morning.


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Nov 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Lovely ride this morning.
> 
> View attachment 666847
> 
> ...



Looks like Oak Road.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (4 Nov 2022)

Hacienda71 said:


> Looks like Oak Road.



Yes indeed. I guess you're local?

[edit, could just have looked at your profile, of course...]


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Nov 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Yes indeed. I guess you're local?
> 
> [edit, could just have looked at your profile, of course...]



I am. Strava says I have ridden up it 674 times. Definitely one of the nicer direct roads to commute to Macc on.


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Nov 2022)

Well Saturday was OK, but with a dreadful forecast for this morning I thought I'd be in the car. But it was only misty rain when I got up, so I set off thinking it would be a dry-ish ride. 2 miles in the first clap of thunder and some lightening, then torrential rain. Despite having a decent drying room at work my boots were still wet through after my 12hr shift, so a dry ride home with wet feet. Still really mild though.


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> Ali Express - took two weeks (£20 each when you add VAT, no customs).
> 
> Newboler lights, where the LED is tucked in the top of the lamp, so it's mainly reflector. 1000 lumens max, but all on the road, and nothing above waist height. RockBros do similar.
> 
> ...



Thanks for mentioning this light, I ordered one on 27th October and it arrived yesterday. I had the version with two mounts, which cost £22. 

Not had it out in the dark yet, that is for tomorrow, but the beam looks very good indeed and much brighter and a more directed beam than my old Moon Vortex. I hope the plastic clip on the bottom of the light, where it clips into the metal bar mount lasts OK.


----------



## fossyant (8 Nov 2022)

Arjimlad said:


> Thanks for mentioning this light, I ordered one on 27th October and it arrived yesterday. I had the version with two mounts, which cost £22.
> 
> Not had it out in the dark yet, that is for tomorrow, but the beam looks very good indeed and much brighter and a more directed beam than my old Moon Vortex. I hope the plastic clip on the bottom of the light, where it clips into the metal bar mount lasts OK.



So far so good with the mount, and I recon you could retrofit a hopt one mount if it ever broke. Looks strong enough ! Happy with the beam pattern and it really does not go above waist height of approaching walkers/cyclists. I just have to slow a little on a couple of unlit descents as the beam is on the ground, not lighting up the world ahead.


----------



## biking_fox (8 Nov 2022)

HLaB said:


> Well that was the first commute in the dark and I had forgotten how dark the country lanes were. My lights didn't seem to cut it tonight but I think I must've had their angles right last year as the same lights seemed better then.


I find the wet/dry makes a big difference to how effective my lights feel. Wet nights need a lot more lighting than dry, even with the same amount of cloud/moon cover.


----------



## Alex321 (8 Nov 2022)

Quite a pleasant ride in today, though more traffic than usual on the rural part of it, less than usual in the city. Very odd, half term is over, all the kids were out waiting for busses, so that doesn't explain the quiet city roads.

Moderate wind, not raining, but still several large puddles left over from the rain of the last few days.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Nov 2022)

Started off in temperatures of 12° degrees this morning but as soon as I left for the ride to work it decided to piss down with rain which bought the temps down a little. So on with the rain jacket. 10 minutes later it has stopped and out popped the sunshine. Off with the rain jacket. 
Back to mild temps and dry for the rest of the commute.
Still in short sleeves and shorts. Bit mad for November.


----------



## Alex321 (8 Nov 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Still in short sleeves and shorts. Bit mad for November.


I'm still in shorts, but have been using arm warmers early and late for a couple of weeks now, and switched to the long sleeved jersey today.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (8 Nov 2022)

Bib tights and my Galibier jacket today, but I managed to miss the rain both ways. 

Was busy this morning, I noticed I was whizzing past lots more cars than usual, the chaps I was sat with today said it took them an extra 45 drive this morning, so 1.5 hours, i am 45 mins door to door including locking up, they all live pretty close to me.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Nov 2022)

That pesky, large full moon trying to jump through my bike frame on the commute home tonight.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Nov 2022)

Best part of the day.

The second part of the commute was in a car being driven into Freiburg and back. I'm glad I don't have to deal with _that _every day.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Nov 2022)

I've managed to avoid most of the bad weather of the past couple of weeks - up untill this afternoon. I knew there was a bit of rain coming thanks to the rain radar online so the waterproofs went on as I left work, but I don't know why I bothered as nothing would have stopped the 15 minutes of heavy rain followed by another 10 minutes of torrential downpour that followed. The only bit that stayed dry was my feet thanks to a pair of Sugoi overshoes.


----------



## HLaB (8 Nov 2022)

I stupidly thought with the rail strike being called off last Friday, the rail network would be sorted by today and the rail web site saying only 1-2 trains per hour into London was wrong. It was right and I could of had an extra 1/2 in bed. The only benefit with being early I missed the rain when cycling to the station. The other benefit I got first into the bike space (it usually empty but another 3 bikes got in after me). Then as we progressed down the line the train got rammed. But if by magic the cyclists one by one got off in the right order and most of the standing people were nice and polite. 
The cycling bit of the AM commute with me being a bit later saw the main school chaos near the start and when I got to town it was mostly over. However the dual carriageway was a complete standstill except the free flow left turn onto it which I was in. Mr Audi driver decided that he wanted to drift over the hatching into it. I found out a second later why he was so oblivious of nearly wiping me out. He was on the mobile; where's Cycling Mikey when you need him 😉
The PM commute started with a flat and it was pitch dark through the rural lanes so I didn't go flat out. That meant I got a later train than usual. Which turned out to be a blessing it was a faster slow train (only stopping every third station) and it was relatively quiet and I got on and got a seat with the bike straight away (First time that has ever happened).😎


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Nov 2022)

Sludgy day this morning so I had to cut the commute short.

Yesterday a client came in saying the police were stopping cyclists for not having lights and giving out 20 € fines.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Nov 2022)

Checked the rain radar before leaving home this morning with nothing showing, got a few yards up the road and there were a few drops of rain, followed up by continual rain for the whole ride to work. I'd missed the warning on the Netweather site that they weren't getting updates from the Met Office due to a technical problem. 
Everything is now dry thanks to the air dryer we have in the locker room and it looks like it may be a dry & sunny ride home.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Checked the rain radar before leaving home this morning with nothing showing, got a few yards up the road and there were a few drops of rain, followed up by continual rain for the whole ride to work. I'd missed the warning on the Netweather site that they weren't getting updates from the Met Office due to a technical problem.
> Everything is now dry thanks to the air dryer we have in the locker room and it looks like it may be a dry & sunny ride home.



Download an app called weather&radar. A great app with live rain radar.
I also checked this morning. It told me it would rain for the first half hour of my commute. It was pretty much spot on.


----------



## Arjimlad (9 Nov 2022)

In the garage getting my bike ready as it absolutely hoofed it down outside. 

I put my waterproof overtrousers on (first time in ages) and of course, the rain then abated to a light drizzle, so I bravely took them off again before venturing forth - and had a less-than-torrential-rain damp-ish ride!


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Nov 2022)

Training day at work rather than WFH, so thought I'd try the new commuter. Only finished getting the rack and lights on this week. A good day tp test with a proper headwind all the way home which would have been hard work to do 10mph, on the new bike a little E assist and it was around 15mph with a decent bit of effort. Anyone who thinks electric takes all the work out is mistaken, it just makes you try harder!


----------



## Jenkins (10 Nov 2022)

cosmicbike said:


> Training day at work rather than WFH, so thought I'd try the new commuter. Only finished getting the rack and lights on this week. A good day tp test with a proper headwind all the way home which would have been hard work to do 10mph, on the new bike a little E assist and it was around 15mph with a decent bit of effort. *Anyone who thinks electric takes all the work out is mistaken, it just makes you try harder!*


I've left mine in minimum assist and find myself trying to keep above the assist cut off speed as much as possible as a challenge - to the extent that I got 195 miles of commuting out of the first charge when the battery dropped below 25% about a mile from home. You don't half get a bit of a work out on a 15kg bike (Ribble Hybrid ALe) doing this, but the light boost is wonderful around town and I've not used any other bike on the commute since I got it.


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I've left mine in minimum assist and find myself trying to keep above the assist cut off speed as much as possible as a challenge - to the extent that I got 195 miles of commuting out of the first charge when the battery dropped below 25% about a mile from home. You don't half get a bit of a work out on a 15kg bike (Ribble Hybrid ALe) doing this, but the light boost is wonderful around town and I've not used any other bike on the commute since I got it.



Similar here, 105 miles so far on the fully charged battery it came with, 42% left and predicted 71 miles on the app. Agree, you get a decent workout pulling all the weight around, Cannondale Topstone Neo SL2, same drive system and weight I would imagine.


----------



## rivers (10 Nov 2022)

Last day of the bike-train-bike commute. Going for leaving drinks after work tomorrow, so will be a stumble home from the train station. New job and commute starts Monday- here's to commuting a decent distance again


----------



## biking_fox (11 Nov 2022)

Really blowy in manchester last couple of days, unseasonably warm. Between two buildings had a channelled gust headwind and could barely move forwards at all fortunately eased off again. Nice not to have the rain .


----------



## cyberknight (12 Nov 2022)

last commute of the week on lates thank gawd , had a block headwind all the way home all week .
Friday nights mean less traffic but there are people wandering around after midnight who i try to give a wide berth as you never know how drunk/stupid/ violent they could be at that time of the day and had one stagger into the road as i went past .
At least my knee has been getting better since i got rid of the shoes that were wrong for me and im starting to enjoy riding again .
In another week it will be a year since i twatted my collar bone and i have really bounced back cycling wise as im as strong as i ever was and my mileage is higher than some full years already


----------



## biking_fox (15 Nov 2022)

Soggy this morning. And will continue sogging all day - hopefully letting up enough for the ride home. 

Innovative ways to beat the rain - saw a gentleman carrying his child in one arm, steering with the other, and the child bravely holding an umbrella. Rather them than me.


----------



## HarryTheDog (15 Nov 2022)

First commute in over 2 weeks ( missus with Covid, then on holiday) .
A misty rain but I was enjoying being back on a bike.
I was catching a middle aged guy on the canal path on his 26 inch wheel MTB, we were coming to a gate that then led onto tarmac. The transition from canal path to tarmac had quite a big step to it so I hung back to let him negotiate it. He realised I was behind him and he waved me past, I picked the smallest step, lifted my front wheel and lightened the load on the rear and was away . He however probably due to letting me past managed to pick the biggest step, got his front wheel up it, but his rear smacked into the ledge and I heard the sound of rim on something hard., then the sound of air escaping and a bit of swearing.
I felt a little bit reponsible for it so stopped to see if I could help. He was in a snotty mood and said it was the last time he would try to help someone and was a bit aggressive. My feeling of guilt evaporated and left him to it.


----------



## cyberknight (15 Nov 2022)

biking_fox said:


> Soggy this morning. And will continue sogging all day - hopefully letting up enough for the ride home.
> 
> Innovative ways to beat the rain - saw a gentleman carrying his child in one arm, steering with the other, and the child bravely holding an umbrella. Rather them than me.



I Dodged a bullet today as it's awful ,off work today so no commuting.I had ideas about a quick spin but I don't think I will bother ☔


----------



## cyberknight (15 Nov 2022)

biking_fox said:


> Soggy this morning. And will continue sogging all day - hopefully letting up enough for the ride home.
> 
> Innovative ways to beat the rain - saw a gentleman carrying his child in one arm, steering with the other, and the child bravely holding an umbrella. Rather them than me.



I Dodged a bullet today as it's awful ,off work today so no commuting.I had ideas about a quick spin but I don't think I will bother ☔


----------



## Alex321 (15 Nov 2022)

cyberknight said:


> I Dodged a bullet today as it's awful ,off work today so no commuting.I had ideas about a quick spin but I don't think I will bother ☔



It was raining most of the way in here, but quite light rain, and otherwise OK.


----------



## HLaB (15 Nov 2022)

Lol, I had tried to stop my front mudguard from skiffing the tyre under braking. Found out on the way to the station I had made it worse. It's only just over a mile to the station so I decided to fettle it on the train. It worked, which was a good thing as it was rather wet for the 11miles at the other end. Not much really to report except in a lot of places I was the only person who had a moving vehicle 😂


----------



## GeekDadZoid (15 Nov 2022)

Proper soggy this morning, left about 30 mins later than my ideal set off time due to a rubbish sleep as my youngest was having growing pains in the night.

I also noticed this morning my new front light had arrived yesterday but noone had told me, so I faffed with the mount a bit too. Only a cheap one but I saw a nice review and tool a punt.

Actual ride was fine but busy, plenty of traffic beating and not too many knobbers.

Ride home should have been dry but my bottoms and gloves where still wet.


----------



## si_c (15 Nov 2022)

GeekDadZoid said:


> Proper soggy this morning, left about 30 mins later than my ideal set off time due to a rubbish sleep as my youngest was having growing pains in the night.
> 
> I also noticed this morning my new front light had arrived yesterday but noone had told me, so I faffed with the mount a bit too. Only a cheap one but I saw a nice review and tool a punt.
> 
> ...



Good trick when commuting is always have a dry pair of gloves for the ride home. That and dry socks.


----------



## Alex321 (16 Nov 2022)

si_c said:


> Good trick when commuting is always have a dry pair of gloves for the ride home. That and dry socks.



Ideally, have an office with a tumble drier, like mine 

All my kit is always dry to put one for the ride home, except sometimes shoes.


----------



## si_c (16 Nov 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Ideally, have an office with a tumble drier, like mine
> 
> All my kit is always dry to put one for the ride home, except sometimes shoes.



Oooh Posh. Find a radiator for the shoes  Or keep a spare pair in the office and rotate them.


----------



## Alex321 (16 Nov 2022)

si_c said:


> Oooh Posh. Find a radiator for the shoes  Or keep a spare pair in the office and rotate them.



It has to be very wet for them to be significantly wet 8 hours after wearing them, unless I was caught by surprise and didn't have the overshoes on.

I do like our office though. Shower and tumble drier for the cyclist (or runners etc.), two well equipped kitchens, a "breakout"/games area with table tennis, darts, pool, various board games & a beer fridge (with free beer and soft drinks available).


----------



## GeekDadZoid (16 Nov 2022)

si_c said:


> Good trick when commuting is always have a dry pair of gloves for the ride home. That and dry socks.



I need to do a proper glove audit and find my other winter pairs.


----------



## HarryTheDog (16 Nov 2022)

Firstly where have all the cyclists gone, only saw 2 in 10 miles today, must have been 5 times that yesterday.
Secondly I got shat on from a great height this morning, I think it was a goose by the size of the mess it left on my arm.


----------



## biking_fox (16 Nov 2022)

HarryTheDog said:


> Firstly where have all the cyclists gone, only saw 2 in 10 miles today, must have been 5 times that yesterday.
> Secondly I got shat on from a great height this morning, I think it was a goose by the size of the mess it left on my arm.


That's not one of the risks normally associated with cycling!


----------



## HLaB (16 Nov 2022)

GeekDadZoid said:


> Proper soggy this morning, left about 30 mins later than my ideal set off time due to a rubbish sleep as my youngest was having growing pains in the night.
> 
> I also noticed this morning my new front light had arrived yesterday but noone had told me, so I faffed with the mount a bit too. Only a cheap one but I saw a nice review and tool a punt.
> 
> ...



My socks & gloves had just dried out fortunately before I left the office my over shoes were still slightly damp. The overshoes did a good job in keeping the feet drier and warmer though. My softshell jacket had dried out earlier in the day (it doesn't take too long). Lol, a colleague wanted to go to the town at lunch when it was torrential, my jacket had just dried out then and had to explain to him it wasn't worth getting it soaked again and cycling home in a damp jacket.

I perhaps could have done with the new front light I picked up on a black Friday deal. A Garmin Varia UT800. It got successfully delivered when there was no one there to collect it :-/ Although my existing lights seemed to do better through the dark country lanes last night so I am a little underwhelmed by the purchase now :-/


----------



## palinurus (17 Nov 2022)

Three soggy days in a row.

It hurts my bike more than it does me I suppose.


si_c said:


> Good trick when commuting is always have a dry pair of gloves for the ride home. That and dry socks.



Spare socks, spare shorts and anti-commando pants in my locker.


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Nov 2022)

si_c said:


> Good trick when commuting is always have a dry pair of gloves for the ride home. That and dry socks.


I'm lucky and have a decent drying room, as long as I put the boots on the heater I normally end up with dry kit after a 12hr shift.

I may as well have swum into work last night, windy and only a little rai to start but 4 miles in and it was proper wet rain. Arrived far too early so added an extra 6 miles, after all, once you're wet you're wet, and skin's waterproof.
Chilly ride home in light rain but the wind was against me, the new bike helped


----------



## cyberknight (17 Nov 2022)

Absolutely awful this morning , chucking it down and lots of leaves on the country lane i use,Managed to get the kit dry at work even though its been raining all day and was prepared for another soaking 
Pulled my shoulder at work ,the one i broke last year and i coulndt manage the job at the end so someone i work with who lives close gave me a lift home .I dont normally wimp out but today with the weather, my shoulder and the fact i have a puncture from this morning i would have had to fix before i set off i accepted the offer .


----------



## ianrauk (17 Nov 2022)

Yep, like others, the whole of this week has been a horrid wash out. This mornings commute was vile. Dark, cold, windy and very wet. Not nice.
Not helped by a cockwomble BMW driver with a stupid matt grey paint job and darkened windows passing so close that his wing mirror near brushed my elbow. It was a good thing he/she got away otherwise they would have had a nice cleat scratch mark down their crappy paintwork. I haven't been that close passed in a long time.

So, rainy commute number 38 for the year (a new yearly record)
Same period of time last year, 34 rainy commutes.

Tomorrow's commute looks dry thankfully.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (17 Nov 2022)

Wet and wetter today. 

Much improved outlook for tomorrow though...


----------



## Arjimlad (18 Nov 2022)

Nice to see drivers saluting a superior road user at last! 

I was so shocked I failed to return the salute!


----------



## cyberknight (18 Nov 2022)

Shoulder still sore today but better than yesterday so chanced it and rode to work .Managed ok albeit slower than normal.
I will take tomoorow off the bike and see how i feel for sunday .


----------



## GeekDadZoid (19 Nov 2022)

Pretty much avoided the rain yesterday. Just a few light showers on the way in and the first 5 mins of the ride home. 

The roads where quiet too.


----------



## Arjimlad (21 Nov 2022)

A wet ride, but I managed to resist the urge to shorten my usual ten miles. Notable for the 500th report to police which my wife and have made since November 2018 - a standard close pass from the driver of a red Mini. 

Apparently 1.5m is just too much space to give, for some drivers.


----------



## cyberknight (21 Nov 2022)

cold and wet , shoulder still sore so im lucky the car is free.Tried a ride yesterday and after about an hour it was aching so im giving it a rest


----------



## palinurus (21 Nov 2022)

Leaving soon and it sounds very shitty outside. Gradually moving north- but I suspect not quickly enough for me.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (21 Nov 2022)

Lovely but one the edge of chilly ride in this morning. Stopping to wait for my mate for a coffee got me cold. 

Ride home was the opposite, cold, wet and miserable. Probably shouldn't have gone in bib shorts.


----------



## DCLane (21 Nov 2022)

This morning: ice and frost for the first 5 miles, then freezing fog for the next 5 and finally a nice final 3 miles into Leeds. I'm glad I chose to fetch the studded tyres at 6.30am.

This evening: wet, very wet then extremely wet all the way home.


----------



## cyberknight (22 Nov 2022)

made the right decision yesterday as the lanes were starting to flood and the rain didnt stop all night , coming home just after midnight the weather was still dire and the road in places had places where the water was ll the way across .
Shoulder a lot better today so i should be back at it later


----------



## Arjimlad (22 Nov 2022)

One of those days when I was very glad not to be driving, the roads were rammed with single-occupant commuters all sat still for ages. Roadworks and a crash on the M5 seem to be to blame. My commute was at least a minute slower because of all this, and I pulled over to let drivers past on a road where the opposite carriageway was clogged with queuing vehicles.


----------



## HLaB (22 Nov 2022)

I was expecting it to be finally dry this morning. It was mostly but when I cycled to the train station it was still horrible. When I got off the train though it was grey but dry main ride but by the time I was sitting in the office I was staring out to a beautiful day, typical 🙄

It's supposed to be a recovery week so I didn't plan a hard commute in the evening but I wanted to test out my new Garmin front light which reacts to speed. It was so good in conjunction with my other lights (The Garmin UT800 + 2xNiterider Swifts + a Cateye Volt 400 on the helmet) that I got a bit carried away on the dark country lanes. No driver flashed, so hopefully they are not overpowering but on dark lanes they were ideal 👍


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Nov 2022)

Weather has gone from lovely to pants every day, so it's been the short commute. Bike still filthy.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Nov 2022)

The weather has been completely shyte this month. I don't think i've ever has so much continual rain on my commutes.
The most I have ever recorded over a year is 34 rainy commutes. So far this year we are now up to 41 rainy commutes.

We had an almost completely dry spring & summer. The rain has come in blocks since end of Spetember.


----------



## biking_fox (23 Nov 2022)

AT least yesterday was dry for me - the Pfairy hit. 1st time this year on MarathonPluses. Bit of arse to change by the roadside. Compounded by the fact I'd managed to pack the OtherHalf's schraeder valve tube instead of my own presta. :-( At least I had Park patches with me too. Still went flat again and a 2mile walk home in the dry could have been worse. Investigation at home in decent light showed the glass chunk buried sideways under the tyre construction which had poke through for a 2nd go. Couldn't feel it or see it, but knew something had to be in there somewhere and a bit of hunting found it.

And then very soggy - but with a still solid tyre - this morning. Looking lovely and bright sun just now.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Nov 2022)

It started raining as I left work, and I just made it back before it started kerspluschening it down.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (23 Nov 2022)

This mornings ride was proper wet and soggy. Busy day at work and a wet but in showers ride home. 

No more commute this week though.


----------



## rivers (23 Nov 2022)

Due to the weather, I did the bike-train-bike commute to and from work today. No major issues on the way in. However, on the way home, I hit a pothole about halfway up the drive to Temple Meads (didn't see it until it was too late to avoid)- instant puncture in the rear wheel (currently have a tube fitted as I need a new tubeless valve). So the wife collected me from the train station at the other end. She's had a hell of a day with our little one- turns out he has hand, foot, and mouth


----------



## cyberknight (24 Nov 2022)

Nasty ride home on late shift , all the way near enough into a strong headwind and driving rain  
Shoulder now sore again which i reckon the cold and damp is a factor


----------



## ianrauk (24 Nov 2022)

Nissan Juke.. Nissan Joke more like. What a shitbox, fugly cars, especially driven by entitled tossers who think it is ok to use a restricted bus lane to squeeze pass me very close to get 100 yards to the lights. Then proceeded to look direct ahead to now acknowledge me. Only doing so by beeping his horn when he got a w@nker sign from me. 

Anyhoo.. lovely mornings commute. Not too cold, bit of sunshine and relatively clear roads. However, this afternoons ride home is looking like a complete washout with heavy rain.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Nov 2022)

cyberknight said:


> Shoulder now sore again which i reckon the cold and damp is a factor



Bit like an old war wound.


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Nov 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Nissan Juke.. Nissan Joke more like. What a shitbox, fugly cars, especially driven by entitled tossers who think it is ok to use a restricted bus lane to squeeze pass me very close to get 100 yards to the lights. Then proceeded to look direct ahead to now acknowledge me. Only doing so by beeping his horn when he got a w@nker sign from me.
> 
> Anyhoo.. lovely mornings commute. Not too cold, bit of sunshine and relatively clear roads. However, this afternoons ride home is looking like a complete washout with heavy rain.



I have the Juke of Hazard near me, it's a local hairdresser driving 
View: https://youtu.be/JO8THp2PEaY


----------



## ianrauk (24 Nov 2022)

Arjimlad said:


> I have the Juke of Hazard near me, it's a local hairdresser driving
> View: https://youtu.be/JO8THp2PEaY




Yep, shitbox joke.

Personally I would have been more lane centre to stop that.


----------



## HLaB (24 Nov 2022)

Arjimlad said:


> I have the Juke of Hazard near me, it's a local hairdresser driving
> View: https://youtu.be/JO8THp2PEaY




A Micra on steroids !


----------



## cyberknight (25 Nov 2022)

what a fecking day !
Got soaked both ways and coming home a chap i had never seen before on an old rigid mtb with slicks came off the cycle path in front of me without looking into the road and when i raised it to him as i passed he got angry and gave chase !I stopped and tried to talk to him calmly but he was the usual chip on the shoulder kind of guy and apparantly i should watch my mouth even though hes the one chasing and mouthing off at gone 1 am in the morning


----------



## ianrauk (25 Nov 2022)

@cyberknight It takes all sorts. Just one of lifes angry people.

So, last nights commute was horrendous for rain and win. The only saving grace was that it wasn't cold. In stark contrast, todays commutes was in bright sunshine blue skies. The roads are still wet and there's a good few huge puddles to negotiate due to the sheer amount of rain we have had recently.


----------



## cyberknight (25 Nov 2022)

ianrauk said:


> @cyberknight It takes all sorts. Just one of lifes angry people.
> 
> So, last nights commute was horrendous for rain and win. The only saving grace was that it wasn't cold. In stark contrast, todays commutes was in bright sunshine blue skies. The roads are still wet and there's a good few huge puddles to negotiate due to the sheer amount of rain we have had recently.



In other news I managed to get to work today in one piece and it's the first day it hasn't been raining 😂


----------



## GeekDadZoid (28 Nov 2022)

Really decent weather today, both ways, one of those days you dream about. I did an extra 4km this morning as my mate was late so I went and met him.

Also, my bottom bracket replacement tested well, it is so quiet and smooth, compared to the original.


----------



## cyberknight (28 Nov 2022)

GeekDadZoid said:


> Really decent weather today, both ways, one of those days you dream about. I did an extra 4km this morning as my mate was late so I went and met him.
> 
> Also, my bottom bracket replacement tested well, it is so quiet and smooth, compared to the original.



cold and foggy for me 1st thing, forecast is 4c for tomorrow morning so i have the bib tights ready just in case


----------



## rivers (28 Nov 2022)

I needed to bring my personal laptop into work today as I needed to do some work with a program not available on my work PC. When I bought this laptop a couple of years back, I decided to go for a beefy gaming laptop as I didn't need it for work so it could stay home. Man is it heavy. It was just this massive lump on my back, which I'm not used to. Normally, I commute with a 6 litre saddle bag and a hip pack, so no weight on my back whatsoever. I won't be doing that again in a hurry.


----------



## C R (28 Nov 2022)

rivers said:


> I needed to bring my personal laptop into work today as I needed to do some work with a program not available on my work PC. When I bought this laptop a couple of years back, I decided to go for a beefy gaming laptop as I didn't need it for work so it could stay home. Man is it heavy. It was just this massive lump on my back, which I'm not used to. Normally, I commute with a 6 litre saddle bag and a hip pack, so no weight on my back whatsoever. I won't be doing that again in a hurry.



My work laptop weighs a ton, despite being pretty slim. I have a short commute, so I cope with a backpack, but I would be getting panniers if it was a longer trip. The worst bit is when standing on the pedals and the backpack starts bouncing.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Nov 2022)

Rainy an soggy for the last couple of days. "German Tuscany" my bottom. Bike bespattered with muddy water.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Nov 2022)

OK I finally caved in. I got the leg warmers out of the drawer for the first time since earlier this year. I was pretty cold riding home last night so thought this morning I should go a little toaster, and toastier I was. Still a few cyclists out this morning bare legged. Braver then me, but then again, looking at them, I'm a fair bit older. So need to keep the old knees warm.


----------



## Alex321 (30 Nov 2022)

ianrauk said:


> OK I finally caved in. I got the leg warmers out of the drawer for the first time since earlier this year. I was pretty cold riding home last night so thought this morning I should go a little toaster, and toastier I was. Still a few cyclists out this morning bare legged. Braver then me, but then again, looking at them, I'm a fair bit older. So need to keep the old knees warm.



I've had the leg warmers on for the last week now. Did see a cyclist in shorts on the way in yesterday - at 2C.

Last night's ride home was "interesting", with vary variable mist/fog. At some points I could hardly see the side of the road. It was completely clear this morning though. And a degree or two warmer.


----------



## Arjimlad (30 Nov 2022)

I have a pain in my shoulder, my subscapular muscle aches, when it's at its worst it feels like there's a marble stuck between my shoulder blade and my ribs. I think it happened when I was lifting boxes into the loft ten days ago. So I had to cut my commute to 6 miles today. All was well until a Nissan Juke (@ianrauk !!) driver chose to overtake me on the approach to a left turn and then turned side-by-side with me, all within 1.5m.

Although the rear camera was suffering some SD card issues (resolved by reformatting the card in a PC) the helmet camera recorded it successfully so that's another Juke driver getting reported.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (30 Nov 2022)

One of those days where you just imagine commuting any other way. Lovely weather, plenty of traffic filtering and a decent day at work.


----------



## Jenkins (30 Nov 2022)

This morning's wet commute has finally done for my shoes. Walking to the bike shed ready to go home, the left one sounded a little 'flappy' so I had a look and found this...




(picture taken when I got home)
I don't think I've unclipped less on any commute when using SPDs just incase the rest of the sole came away from the body of the shoe. I then had a look at the right shoe before salvaging the cleats from both to transfer to the next pair of shoes (yes I am that tight!) and at least the toe & heel were still attached...


----------



## cosmicbike (30 Nov 2022)

Nice to be back on the bike today, not as cold as I dressed for and felt too warm with trousers and long sleeves on the way in, but it was just right for the way home.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Dec 2022)

Oh goody - another wet one.


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Dec 2022)

Cold and dry today, pea soup on the way in thankfully cleared by home time.


----------



## Arjimlad (2 Dec 2022)

Yesterday on the way home, I observed a young-ish driver rolling along in slow-moving traffic with two handheld mobile phones on the go. Once was on Instagram or similar, the other he was using to send and receive messages, with both his hands on the latter and none on the wheel. 

Often when someone using a handheld phone sees that they have been spotted, they put it down pretty sharp. 

This lad, however, noticed me and just carried on with his texting. He just waved me away. I was left to wonder if he was on a cloned registration plate or something. 

Obviously the very clear footage from my helmet camera has gone in to the police, and in the normal run of events I would expect him to get a six points/£200 fine fixed penalty which should make him think again about his phone use at the wheel.


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Dec 2022)

Certainly colder the past couple of days, and this morning the ride home was at just shy of 2 degrees with that horrible fine cold spitting rain. Resorted to trousers now, and will have to start layering up soon based on the forecast.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Dec 2022)

Yep, this coming commuting week the coldest of the season so far. Layer up people.


----------



## palinurus (5 Dec 2022)

Noticed it was cooler at the weekend so winter gear on, including my fleecy jersey.

Too warm! every year this happens. Will probably need it from Wednesday though.

Before leaving was changing in the disabled toilet. Had my bag on the cistern, was getting stuff out and dropped my buff down the pan


----------



## ianrauk (6 Dec 2022)

What a gorgeous, crisp, sunny, blue sky day for a commute. Only marred by crap, back up traffic and cars edging out of side roads. gggrrrrr 

Had a nice bit of SCR this morning. A chap I usually see on the morning blast along the A21 went past as I was waiting to pull out at a junction. Having seen him a good few times over the past few months, I knew I could catch and over take him. As it was I caught him at the lights and had a little chat. We were then joined by a (much) younger lad I see now and again who I knew would blow us both out of the water with his speed. And so it was to be. I tried my best to keep up but I think he was playing with me. Once he put the power down the elastic went snap very quickly and he was gone. Good lad.

Oh yes, my commuting sock for the day. Pizza anyone?


----------



## GeekDadZoid (6 Dec 2022)

No commute this week for me. Using the last few days of leave before the Christmas break. 

However yesterday I took my wife out for brunch to Knutsford and I spotted a bargain Micro 4/3 Camera on Facebook for sale there, unfortunately I was pipped to the post by someone else. 

Late last night I got a message from the seller as they person had not showed up, so today I cycled over to pick it up. 50km round trip, but not having to stump for diesel in the car made it more of a bargain. The seller thought I was crazy. 

That being said it was cold, on my return it felt the temp had dropped even lower with the cold air being really uncomfortable on my lungs. 

Don't envy anyone riding home tonight.


----------



## biking_fox (7 Dec 2022)

Properly frosty for the first time this year - full winter mode for me:

All zips fully done up including pit zips. The BIG gloves, over sleeves and under jacket seals. Buff under helmet, lip balm. And then stay off the cycle lanes and take the roads, cycle a gear or two lower, keep the wind chill down by being less fast, the increasing the rpm which gets the blood flowing faster, added bonus of better control if you do find an icy patch.


----------



## annirak (7 Dec 2022)

Lots of black ice today. Had a long chat about cycling discipline when the ground is slippery with Kid #1. None of that mattered when we hit 20m^2 of black ice. First she went down, then I did. Then the lady behind with a child carrier on the back. Then the other lady coming towards us.

We found a local grit bin, conveniently full of rubbish, as is the local custom, and after after displacing the rubbish deployed grit to the whole area. I wish someone had done that *before* we got there…


----------



## cyberknight (7 Dec 2022)

1st ground frost commute on the way home last night on late shift, forecast colder tonight and for the next week so the bar mitts have gone on for a while as my hands went through freezing to painful about 3 miles from home which wasnt pleasant .
Weekend non commute rides are a no no as its not forecast to get above freezing on sunday


----------



## rivers (7 Dec 2022)

I opted for bike-train-bike today as that keeps me on main/busy roads. Will probably do the same tomorrow.


----------



## palinurus (7 Dec 2022)

Chilly today, but just above freezing. Tomorrow expected to be just below. Guaranteed I won't be able to find my overshoes.


----------



## cyberknight (7 Dec 2022)

Another bad commute🙁
Nearly Knocked off and when I shouted an expletive the driver pulled up and started shouting.he then drove a bit further down the road and jumped out welding a stick or something.i stopped far enough back then cars were peeping so I rode past .about a mile further down the road a car pulled next to me at a junction and asked if I was ok as apparently the nutter was following me !
From now on I'm keeping my gob shut and looking for a camera as the level of aggression on the roads around here is getting to be dangerous


----------



## DCLane (7 Dec 2022)

@cyberknight - try a PassPixi. Mine was a tenner delivered and I'm testing it out; it seems to be getting me lots of wide passes and less idiots. Yes I've a camera but I can't be bothered using it. And they make me fighty.

This morning's commute was a longer one each way to get some Turf zones as my class was being covered by a new member of staff to free up some of my time.

Three miles into the 21-mile commute I end up going over a hawthorn branch, with a thorn embedded deep into the front tyre. I run Schwalbe cyclocross tyres in the winter, with tubes, but this didn't seem to be going down. So ... options ...

*1. Change the tube as the thorn's gone through and it'll go flat.* Well it _may_ do, but it _wasn't_ and it was freezing. Nope, not that one. Oh, and I only had one spare tube - get another flat and I'm stuck.

*2. Keep going, hoping that it'll hold air until I can catch the train in five miles' time.* Nice plan. Sensible plan. And I was going past the station. But the train costs money. And I live in Yorkshire.

*3. Keep going, knowing that if it went flat further on I'd have to change it - with no 'easy' option after this until I got to work another 13 miles later.* I chose this option last month and ended up riding 10 miles on a flat back tub (I'd been experimenting with a £2 set of tubular wheels and tyres on the commute).

Of course I chose option 3. I'm stupid. But the front tyre held and seemed to be OK with the thorn thoroughly wedged in.

For the return home? Options 1 / 2 / 3 in reverse this time, although the train's after one or ten miles. Well ... it _seemed_ to be OK when I left work so 'option 3' it was again. And I made it fine - 41 miles with a thorn embedded into the tyre and tube.

Methinks that'll do and I'll not chance it further though. Edited: it'd mostly deflated by this morning, so giant thorn taken out and tube changed. The thorn had gone in vertical and through to the rim so I'm guessing that's why it acted almost like a plug.


----------



## palinurus (8 Dec 2022)

palinurus said:


> Chilly today, but just above freezing. Tomorrow expected to be just below. Guaranteed I won't be able to find my overshoes.



This was the case.

Kept the bike in the flat last night so at least the cranks and pedals were starting out at room temperature. Feet were OK.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Dec 2022)

-2°C this morning but at least the roads were dry so no ice - even on the couple of miles of country lane I use. Thermals, thin cap and thick gloves in use for the first time at this part of the year.


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Dec 2022)

I shortened my commute to 6.5 miles this morning as my poor hands were cold, despite wearing silk liners and ski gloves. One punishment pass, my offence was filtering (I think). One dilbert who had failed to defrost half of his windscreen or his side windows.

About five miles in my back brake jammed on, presumably some moisture in the cable outer had frozen so I will have to give that a going-over this evening. 

It was lovely riding along the frosty lanes towards the big full moon.


----------



## annirak (8 Dec 2022)

annirak said:


> Lots of black ice today. Had a long chat about cycling discipline when the ground is slippery with Kid #1. None of that mattered when we hit 20m^2 of black ice. First she went down, then I did. Then the lady behind with a child carrier on the back. Then the other lady coming towards us.
> 
> We found a local grit bin, conveniently full of rubbish, as is the local custom, and after after displacing the rubbish deployed grit to the whole area. I wish someone had done that *before* we got there…


The gritter had found that road last night; much better today!


----------



## palinurus (8 Dec 2022)

Checked Time & Date today and noticed that the sunset doesn't get any earlier than today (London). Sunrise continues to get later until the 28th.


----------



## cyberknight (9 Dec 2022)

1st dusting of snow on the way home , bloomin chilly too last night


----------



## ianrauk (9 Dec 2022)

No snow down here in Londinium but it's a tad chilly this morning. Temperature gauge still showing 0°. Thankfully all the roads seem to have been gritted. But, there's been no rain for a little while so the roads were dry.

Todays cycling sock.
A nice Palm Tree number as a reminder of warmer climes


----------



## gzoom (9 Dec 2022)

cyberknight said:


> From now on I'm keeping my gob shut and looking for a camera as the level of aggression on the roads around here is getting to be dangerous



Honestly it's nor worth it, I've gone back to driving after 18 months or so commuting on the bike.

If you are in the city centre with slow traffic it's OK, but out on faster roads with less traffic it really does feel increasingly like you are just waiting to become another statistic.

As it happens I might end up with a needing to go to the our city centre site more for work, a bike is perfect as it skips traffic and no worries on parking but no chance I want to do the urban/rural roads day in day out. 

I'll probably end up using the car and taking the folding bike/rack option for the last mile approach - most of the that will be on cycle lanes.


----------



## cyberknight (10 Dec 2022)

Cycle path had sections covered in white and a few sections had proper ice patches so i had to take it steady and even unclipped at a couple of points just to be safe .
Club rides this weekend cancelled so i had planned to get the turbo set up but now i have a sore throat and the sniffles so i will more than likely take a break .


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Dec 2022)

Car for me the last 2 shifts, no way I'm riding the roads to work as they are horrible, and the cycle path options are all white, so not risking it.


----------



## cyberknight (10 Dec 2022)

commute set up, bar mitts and bento box to save reaching into back pocket for tissue as im a snotty rider this time of year


----------



## Spartak (11 Dec 2022)

Snow 🌨 & Ice on my commute across Bristol this morning just after 04:00 !

Gritters had been out overnight so roads clear... 👍






Bromley Heath Bridge.... 😬


----------



## palinurus (12 Dec 2022)

Almost perfect snow, just enough so that there was fresh snow to ride on along the back routes but not so much that it remained on the bus routes which were completely clear. Part of my route today was along a tree-lined lane closed to motor traffic. Mine were the second set of tracks. So good.

'cross bike with mud tyres, found an old raceblade in the shed to keep my back free from slush.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Dec 2022)

I didn't risk the ride into work yesterday, instead became a bus w@nker for the day. Tedious and horrid in equal measure. There were no trains so I had no choice. I wasn't going to do the same today so dragged the bike out the garage.
Sticking to the main roads was fine due to being heavily gritted over the past few days The only problem I had was getting out of my road and a little back road I use to avoid a busy crap small roundabout. 
Being a day of rail strikes I thought the roads would be much busier but it proved not to be. Most people I think being sensible and staying home racking up the heating bills.
Taking the cycle commute slower then usual, nice, steady and easy, more of a cruise then the usual all out go for it commute, I got to work with no drama's. It was a tad cold though but I got the clothing right.
It looks like this cold snap is here for the rest of the week, only warming up Sunday onwards.

I think for next year I will invest in a pair of studded tyres and bung on an old wheelset to swap over when needed. Any one use them? Recommendations for a road bike fit?

Cycle Sock of the day
Burgers and fries anyone? Encased in nice & toasty Spesh defrosters.


----------



## annirak (13 Dec 2022)

ianrauk said:


> I think for next year I will invest in a pair of studded tyres and bung on an old wheelset to swap over when needed. Any one use them? Recommendations for a road bike fit?


I’ve just ordered a pair of 700Cx30 Schwalbe marathon winter guard + for £15 each on wiggle. CRC appears to have the same price.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Dec 2022)

annirak said:


> I’ve just ordered a pair of 700Cx30 Schwalbe marathon winter guard + for £15 each on wiggle. CRC appears to have the same price.



Yep, thanks for the heads up. I saw those when I had a cursory glance around the web earlier.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Dec 2022)

Got dressed & gloved up for the -3°C shown on the guage in my back garden, only to find out a couple of miles later that the temperature nearer the coast had stayed above zero all night so I found myself slightly overheating. Just wish I'd kept the thermals on when I later found myself working in an unheated warehouse just west of Thetford where the temperature was below zero all day.


----------



## annirak (13 Dec 2022)

annirak said:


> I’ve just ordered a pair of 700Cx30 Schwalbe marathon winter guard + for £15 each on wiggle. CRC appears to have the same price.


Beware: apparently you’re supposed to ride these tyres 40km on bare dry roads to bed them in before riding in snow/ice.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (14 Dec 2022)

Absolutely nithering cold this morning, and well before sunrise too in the depths of winter.

A rich reward though, with the sight of a barn owl floating low above the frosted fields through the etheral pre-dawn light.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Dec 2022)

No suck luck seeing a barn owl where I live in SE Londinium this morning. Don't get many of those in these here parts.

It was a tad cold again this morning. I had trouble with the garage lock freezing. After a couple of minutes tooing and froing with the key, manage to free it. A quick squirt of WD40 will hopefully stoop that from happening again.

Most of the roads are now very clear with the main roads completely fine now and starting to see other hardy cycle commuting souls venturing out again.

Today's commuting sock.
Ice Cream and donuts


----------



## palinurus (14 Dec 2022)

I often tell people that my commute takes about the same amount of time all year round but I don't think it's true. When it's cold it takes me ages, the legs don't work so well and then there's the fatter, softer, tyres (a studded one on the front for the last two days)
Feet got cold today- still haven't found those overshoes.

Will find them in June no doubt.


----------



## Alex321 (14 Dec 2022)

palinurus said:


> I often tell people that my commute takes about the same amount of time all year round but I don't think it's true. When it's cold it takes me ages, the legs don't work so well and then there's the fatter, softer, tyres (a studded one on the front for the last two days)
> Feet got cold today- still haven't found those overshoes.
> 
> Will find them in June no doubt.



Yes, I'm definitely slower in the winter.

A combination of a lot of the commute being in the dark, wearing more clothes, wet roads meaning higher rolling resistance, and as you say, cold legs just not working quite as well. I don't change my tyres, but I can see that would make another difference for those who do.


----------



## biking_fox (14 Dec 2022)

I deliberately ride slower in winter - higher leg rpm in a lower gear - in order to generate body heat and reduce wind chill. 
My first ride for a week! too many parties! -severalC but not too bad once I'd got going. Stayed off the ungritted cyclelanes but the roads were fine.


----------



## ren531 (14 Dec 2022)

Minus 6 on my regular commute through Lancaster this morning, dry but still very icy on a local shared use path with very patchy gritting, on a long continuous stretch big gaps in between the grit were its very icy indeed.


----------



## cyberknight (14 Dec 2022)

Very cold this morning , so cold the edge 130 packed up before i got to work .First of all i though the battery was iffy but it started up fine and was about 2/3 full on the battery indicator .
Although it was cold the roads were clear as they have gritted and there were no patches of ice as its been dry for so long there is no standing water .


----------



## Spartak (15 Dec 2022)

Minus 8 this morning on the cycle commute across Bristol.... ❄️😬


----------



## roubaixtuesday (15 Dec 2022)

No idea what the temperature was this morning, but definitely the coldest so far, and it's been damn cold every day recently.

Beautiful mind.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Dec 2022)

Yep, definitely coldest so far. -5° according to my Garmin. My fingers have only just come back to life after this mornings commute. Tomorrow is looking the same. Monday's commute forcast is for 14º, positively balmy. Back to shorts


----------



## biking_fox (15 Dec 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Yep, definitely coldest so far. -5° according to my Garmin. My fingers have only just come back to life after this mornings commute. Tomorrow is looking the same. Monday's commute forcast is for 14º, positively balmy. Back to shorts


And waterproofs
Tomorrow's less cold although still freezing.
Doesn't look like they've been repeating the gritting in Manchester, a couple of squirmy spots even on the main roads.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Dec 2022)

biking_fox said:


> Doesn't look like they've been repeating the gritting in Manchester, a couple of squirmy spots even on the main roads.



Luckily, seems down here in Londinium the gritters are actually doing their job. Though the roads are actually quite dry anyway.


----------



## chriswoody (15 Dec 2022)

Minus 12 this morning, possibly the coldest I've commuted in, though it's been minus 9 on average all week and not warming up by much during the day. Spectacular morning though, all the fields and trees coated in frost and the sun low in the sky. I love riding my bike in these conditions.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Dec 2022)

Where's @hennbell ? Our piffly little minus temperatures will be put to shame I bet


----------



## cyberknight (15 Dec 2022)

Spartak said:


> Minus 8 this morning on the cycle commute across Bristol.... ❄️😬
> 
> View attachment 671230



My Garmin packed up within half a mile from home this morning,someone said - 10 in the car at 4.30 am.
Plenty of frosty patches in some areas and blooming cold ina dip where it's always a couple of degrees colder


----------



## Alex321 (15 Dec 2022)

I wasn't on the bike this morning, but -7 when I got in the car.


----------



## Spartak (15 Dec 2022)

cyberknight said:


> My Garmin packed up within half a mile from home this morning,someone said - 10 in the car at 4.30 am.
> Plenty of frosty patches in some areas and blooming cold ina dip where it's always a couple of degrees colder



Fortunately most of my route to work follows either gritted cycle lanes or bus routes which are also well gritted.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Dec 2022)

-5°C here by the coast as well this morning. My hands were nice & warm thanks to a pair of ski gloves from either Aldi or Lidl (can't remember which & I've cut the labels out), but I think I could do with a pair of windproof fronted boxer shorts to keep that area of the body warm.
Kept mostly to the main roads which I knew had been gritted, but the few ungritted areas were at least dry and ice free if not frost free.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (15 Dec 2022)

I was at the local office today, so I decided to walk as there was plenty of slippy stuff despite being very dry since Monday. Riding into Manchester tomorrow so a slight increase in temp would be appreciated.

My eldest was moaning about walking to school so I made him a hot chocolate and sent him on his way.


----------



## Arjimlad (15 Dec 2022)

Today I put on my Santa suit over my usual cycling clobber and headed out, light woollen gloves under the ski gloves. Rode ten miles around Bradley Stoke and got to work with a big smile and cold toes. One nasty close pass but lots of smiles, waves and happiness to drown it out!

This footbridge was thick with ice - compare it to the road & shared pavement below!


----------



## Spartak (15 Dec 2022)

Arjimlad said:


> Today I put on my Santa suit over my usual cycling clobber and headed out, light woollen gloves under the ski gloves. Rode ten miles around Bradley Stoke and got to work with a big smile and cold toes. One nasty close pass but lots of smiles, waves and happiness to drown it out!
> 
> This footbridge was thick with ice - compare it to the road & shared pavement below!
> 
> View attachment 671273



Where to that bridge @Arjimlad ...?


----------



## Spartak (15 Dec 2022)

Spartak said:


> Minus 8 this morning on the cycle commute across Bristol.... ❄️😬
> 
> View attachment 671230



A balmy minus 5 on the journey home...


----------



## ianrauk (16 Dec 2022)

Phew.. another very cold one both last night and this morning, -4° again. This time I dug out the extra thick gloves, less I loose the feeling from my fingertips permanently. 

On last nights trip home I got nudged/pushed from behind by a divvy moton. I think it was becuase I had the nerve to pull up in front of him in an ASL. When everyone moved off he tried to get round me I think pushing the rear of my pannier. Noting to major, just a nudge. He got the pointed finger and the stare of death.

Rolling into next week, Monday is looking very mild 13°, but wet. Staying in the double figures all week. I'll take that any day over this freezing cold snap.

Todays cycle commuting sock.
Hotdogs, ketchup & mustard.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (16 Dec 2022)

That was fresh! I had bought a bundle of two decathlon cycling jackets a few months ago on Vinted as I wanted one of them and the price was too good to pass. The second one was too big and far too thick until there was plenty of room for layers and the thickness was welcome. Paired with some roubaix style bibs, a long sleeve jersey, long sleeve base layer, a buff, winter cycling cap and my nice thick work gloves, I was pretty toasty. My feet were the old cold bit, I wear indoor football trainers to cycle in and they are quite slim so do not allow a very thick sock.

Got in to be greeted with an empty office, treated myself to a greggs and now sat on my own in an office, well worth the commute. Although I have he heating on full wack.


----------



## biking_fox (16 Dec 2022)

> Rolling into next week, Monday is looking very mild 13°, but wet. Staying in the double figures all week. I'll take that any day over this freezing cold snap.



Urgh no I'd rather the cold. I can always add more layers, but the damp gets in somehow anyway. I can at least see in the cold, but the rain/dark/light glare on my glasses is etra stressful. 

Less cold than yesterday I think, but still freezing. Fine riding.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (16 Dec 2022)

biking_fox said:


> Urgh no I'd rather the cold. I can always add more layers, but the damp gets in somehow anyway. I can at least see in the cold, but the rain/dark/light glare on my glasses is etra stressful.
> 
> Less cold than yesterday I think, but still freezing. Fine riding.



Same! I'm really enjoyed the last couple of weeks, wonderful moonlit rides and the frosty dawns. Feeling a bit gutted that we seem to be back to traditional British winter next week ie dark and wet. 

Slow this morning after work Christmas do last night, didn't get to bed until about 2am. Was -7 on the way home then, would guess a degree or two colder this morning. 

I've recently discovered the virtues of putting a casquette under the helmet in the rain, surprisingly effective at keeping the rain off my glasses.


----------



## Arjimlad (16 Dec 2022)

Spartak said:


> Where to that bridge @Arjimlad ...?



Over Bradley Stoke Way between Tesco and Aldi roundabouts


----------



## GeekDadZoid (16 Dec 2022)

Much warmer on the way home, at least -2


----------



## ianrauk (16 Dec 2022)

GeekDadZoid said:


> Much warmer on the way home, at least -2



Yep... I even got a little bit of a sweat on


----------



## Spartak (16 Dec 2022)

Arjimlad said:


> Over Bradley Stoke Way between Tesco and Aldi roundabouts



Oh yes, I recognise it now...


----------



## ianrauk (19 Dec 2022)

Much milder temperatures this morning. A balmy 12° at 7.30am. Though paired with a little drizzle and a bit of a tailwind. Last weeks cold commute was a tough one. This week's is just looking mild and damp. I can live with that. 

Lovely to have nice and clear roads too now that the schools have closed.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (19 Dec 2022)

20 degrees warmer than last week! Felt like summer (mild, windy, light rain).

Much preferred the spectacular frosted fields last week, personally.


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Dec 2022)

Putting the non-studded tyres wheelset back on my bike was lovely this morning. I flew along and thought how quickly I had forgotten how much easier it was on normal tyres - but then realised that there was a 20mph tailwind.


----------



## Alex321 (19 Dec 2022)

Arjimlad said:


> Putting the non-studded tyres wheelset back on my bike was lovely this morning. I flew along and thought how quickly I had forgotten how much easier it was on normal tyres - but then realised that there was a 20mph tailwind.



That'll be fun going home then (NOT!).


----------



## Spartak (20 Dec 2022)

The rain had stopped by the time I left on this mornings commute but as you can see by the picture below the Ford at Henbury was very full !


----------



## Arjimlad (20 Dec 2022)

Spartak said:


> The rain had stopped by the time I left on this mornings commute but as you can see by the picture below the Ford at Henbury was very full !
> 
> View attachment 671776



Yowch! A lot of water about.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (21 Dec 2022)

Last commute of the year for me today, beautiful clear morning with a gossamer sliver of crescent moon to admire, and not too cold.

Ride back will leave me 10km short of 8000km for the year, so might have to extend a bit (may also be my last ride of the year).


----------



## cyberknight (21 Dec 2022)

Major break down at work on monday early shift , as im on late shift this week it means we are having to pick up the lost production to catch back before the end of the week  
starting at 2.30 pm and finishing after 2 am every day till friday when we might actually be done for midnight if we are lucky ,
This means i leave the house at 1.40 pm and dont get back till 3.15 am so im knackered but with having kids the morning " get up now " shouts from mrs ck to the kids ( they dont move otherwise) wake me up then i try to sleep on the sofa a bit but its no substitute for a decent amount of sleep .
Last 2 nights have been into the strong headwinds home with a nice bit of rain just to make it a bit more fun  
Amazing how many people are walking about at that time of morning including a bloke walking 3 dogs at 3 am !


----------



## Jenkins (29 Dec 2022)

And so ends another year of cycle commuting. Only missed one day this year - back in January when it was not the weather, but being unable to get back from London in time to bike in for my late shift that caused me to take the car for the only time. 
Two changes afecting the commute - taking partial retirement in June and moving to normal office hours for 3 days per week instead of shifts and weekend working no doubt helped, while getting an ebike on cycle to work in October has added another challenge in trying to keep above 15.5mph for as much time as possible when it's used.


----------



## fossyant (2 Jan 2023)

Back to it tomorrow after 8 weeks off from Covid (and two weeks hols). Bike has had a lovely refresh (new paint job) and new cables, wheels regreased, headset etc. so should be like new


----------



## sevenfourate (2 Jan 2023)

fossyant said:


> Back to it tomorrow after 8 weeks off from Covid (and two weeks hols). Bike has had a lovely refresh (new paint job) and new cables, wheels regreased, headset etc. so should be like new



Good luck !

Tell me about the paint job please: diy, p/coat. Wet sprayed, decals (lacquered over ?) etc etc ???


----------



## cyberknight (3 Jan 2023)

Bit of a shock to the system when I got the back out at 4.15 am☔


----------



## Alex321 (3 Jan 2023)

cyberknight said:


> Bit of a shock to the system when I got the back out at 4.15 am☔



Yeah, I decided I wasn't going in to the office today, first day back at work. 

It makes an hour difference in the time I get up, and going back to 7:15 from my holiday times of 8:30-9:00 is enough of a shock.


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Jan 2023)

A grey, wet ride to work. 
January. 
Meh. 

2 close passes but one will get away with it as the lenses on both cameras were obscured by rain/not enough light to catch the reg.


----------



## sevenfourate (3 Jan 2023)

Arjimlad said:


> A grey, wet ride to work.
> January.
> Meh.
> 
> 2 close passes but one will get away with it as the lenses on both cameras were obscured by rain/not enough light to catch the reg.



…..and the other ?


----------



## fossyant (3 Jan 2023)

sevenfourate said:


> Good luck !
> 
> Tell me about the paint job please: diy, p/coat. Wet sprayed, decals (lacquered over ?) etc etc ???



TADA

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/90s-diamond-back-ascent-refurbishment.289352/


----------



## fossyant (3 Jan 2023)

Wasn't too bad but MTB shorts were a bit tight not having ridden for 8 weeks - got to address that. Chest took 5 miles to ease up and was puffing a bit on the lumps - got to be expected after covid and a lay off.


----------



## sevenfourate (3 Jan 2023)

fossyant said:


> Wasn't too bad but MTB shorts were a bit tight not having ridden for 8 weeks - got to address that. Chest took 5 miles to ease up and was puffing a bit on the lumps - got to be expected after covid and a lay off.



Good to ‘get out’ though ? I see no mention of any enjoyment 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Jan 2023)

sevenfourate said:


> …..and the other ?



Sadly for the blue Audi driver there was a very clear frame or two of their reg number, so that has been reported.


----------



## sevenfourate (3 Jan 2023)

Arjimlad said:


> Sadly for the blue Audi driver there was a very clear frame or two of their reg number, so that has been reported.



Have you done that before ? Does it actually get you anywhere ?


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Jan 2023)

sevenfourate said:


> Have you done that before ? Does it actually get you anywhere ?



Yes and yes. 

My wife and I have submitted over 500 instances of close passing, phone use, reckless overtakes since Nov 2018. 21 reports only were "no further action". 

So, in Avon & Somerset reports do get acted upon, although we are only told that it is a "positive outcome" in that the driver will receive either a warning letter, a fixed penalty or a prosecution. Sometimes when a driver has contested the police's decision I have had to go to court, or provide a statement. 

On a positive note, I regularly see drivers I've reported for close passes being more cautious around me. 

These are Avon & Somerset's statistics for third party reporting from 12 months before Nov 2022.


----------



## fossyant (3 Jan 2023)

sevenfourate said:


> Good to ‘get out’ though ? I see no mention of any enjoyment 🤣🤣🤣



Well, it was better than sitting in a car nose to tale for 10 miles and taking 'longer' to get to work, despite the rain and wind - looking wet for the return


----------



## sevenfourate (3 Jan 2023)

fossyant said:


> Well, it was better than sitting in a car nose to tale for 10 miles and taking 'longer' to get to work, despite the rain and wind - looking wet for the return



Be brave ! And good luck….


----------



## fossyant (3 Jan 2023)

sevenfourate said:


> Be brave ! And good luck….



No braveness, I'll be stuck in work if I don't bear the weather.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jan 2023)

I took the Xtracycle today and dropped off the glass recycling on the way.

If I can stand the excitement I'll make a detour on the way back and get some glue.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jan 2023)

Andy in Germany said:


> I took the Xtracycle today and dropped off the glass recycling on the way.
> 
> If I can stand the excitement I'll make a detour on the way back and get some glue.



I made the detour. It more than doubled my commute.

I rode 2,2km /1.4 miles.


----------



## cyberknight (3 Jan 2023)

Alex321 said:


> Yeah, I decided I wasn't going in to the office today, first day back at work.
> 
> It makes an hour difference in the time I get up, and going back to 7:15 from my holiday times of 8:30-9:00 is enough of a shock.



bloomin into the teeth of the wind all they way home  ,one good thing about an early start is i am home by 4 but bedtime is 8.30 pm


----------



## sevenfourate (3 Jan 2023)

Andy in Germany said:


> I made the detour. It more than doubled my commute.
> 
> I rode 2,2km /1.4 miles.



A one man whirlwind of activity you are….😎


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jan 2023)

sevenfourate said:


> A one man whirlwind of activity you are….😎



I surprise myself sometimes.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Jan 2023)

First commute of the year and the first wet one - at least it was only the homeward part. Add in the strong breezes predicted for the next couple of days and the year hasn't got off to the best start.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jan 2023)

Same here. Was fine this morning but was pretty grim this evening. Cold, wet and windy. Made for a grinding, slow commute home.


----------



## cyberknight (3 Jan 2023)

ianrauk said:


> Same here. Was fine this morning but was pretty grim this evening. Cold, wet and windy. Made for a grinding, slow commute home.



indeed struggled to AVG 13 mph


----------



## rivers (3 Jan 2023)

Wet and windy commute today. I also had a visit from the p*ncture fairy on the way home. Luckily, there was a convenient bus shelter for me to swap out the tube. I really need to get off my arse and order a new tubeless valve and rim tape for my winter bike


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jan 2023)

Another dark, wet and windy commute this morning. Only saving grace was that the temps are pretty mild.
Looking at the forecast for the next couple of weeks, it seems we will be having ongoing bouts of wet weather, Nice, not. Oh well, just have to suck it up and get on with it. Roll on lighter, drier days.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jan 2023)

Popped an extra 10 PSI in the ice tyres as it didn't turn out icy yesterday, so wasn't dragging them along another day. No rain today, but a fair headwind, but my lungs felt more open today. Decent ride in, nothing's worked loose on the rebuilt commuter, so all good. Not many bikes in the bike shed at the moment, just mine and one other (there are two others in there but they haven't moved in a year). Still not many bikes on the route.


----------



## cyberknight (4 Jan 2023)

Got soaked within a couple of minutes when we had a cloudburst on the way to work,at least I can get the kit dry in time for the return trip


----------



## GeekDadZoid (4 Jan 2023)

Had to do an unplanned dash up to the local office so got a short commute ride in this morning on the Brompton. Need to shed some winter weight and illness.
First ride into the city centre tomorrow.


----------



## annirak (4 Jan 2023)

First school run of the year today. Kid #1 did alright given she hasn't ridden her bike in 3 weeks.

The commuter bike is about 80% finished the upgrade, so I was still on the road bike today. It's developed a rubbing noise, but only when I coast with my weight on my right foot. I think the 8.5-year old aluminum frame--never intended to pull a trailer--may be on its last legs.

Strong tail wind on the way to the school run. The ride back was windy but not too bad.


----------



## Jenkins (4 Jan 2023)

Only a light shower on the way in this morning, but that's 2 days out of two this year. Add in a stiff headwind for large parts and it was a bit of a struggle.


----------



## fossyant (5 Jan 2023)

Another mild and dry commute (damp roads but nothing from the sky). Loads more bikes on the "Floop" this morning, and it was just starting to get light as nearer work at around 8am this morning (i.e. not pitch black). 

Lungs getting back to normal having had a work out, and times improving having had 8 weeks off. Also helps if you remember to take your medication - I'd forgotten since Saturday at least and only realised yesterday morning, hence struggling a bit.


----------



## biking_fox (5 Jan 2023)

Whereas almost an hour latter it was definitely coming out of the sky. Heavy cloud/constant drizzle and quite grim.

But glad to back on the bike again, first ride back to work today. Still a bit battered from the end of last year, but all working fine.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (5 Jan 2023)

Second amazingly mild day of the week today, more forecast tomorrow. Might need to break the shorts out!


----------



## fossyant (5 Jan 2023)

biking_fox said:


> Whereas almost an hour latter it was definitely coming out of the sky. Heavy cloud/constant drizzle and quite grim.
> 
> But glad to back on the bike again, first ride back to work today. Still a bit battered from the end of last year, but all working fine.



Oh dear, looks out of the window, oh the roads are wet ! It was pleasant between 7 and 8am !


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Jan 2023)

Soggingtons again. 

And that thing where you see the lights go to amber, and stop for the red, but the driver behind you boots it because red lights are for other people. Close pass delivered in the process, of course. All very January grey.


----------



## annirak (5 Jan 2023)

Second ride with the newly refreshed commuter. The reach is definitely too long. That was always a risk. I moved the seat all the way forward, which has alleviated the problem a bit.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (5 Jan 2023)

It was a nice ride in this morning and the good news is it looks like the three-day-a-week commute to the city centre will be continuing for the foreseeable. There was talk of just using the office 2km from my house, would miss the commute.


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Jan 2023)

It was so good to have some bright sky stuff going on this morning!


----------



## palinurus (6 Jan 2023)

From tomorrow the sunrise starts getting earlier each day.

Already quite a difference at the other end of the day.

Had an extended break to use up some leave. Didn't ride at all except Elephant Bike shopping / Beryl bikes. Three commutes and I'm wiped out.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (6 Jan 2023)

Proper tired on the way home today 😴 

Got a ride out with a club on Sunday, I am hoping they are not too fast. Then working home on Monday so bit of time to recover.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jan 2023)

GeekDadZoid said:


> Proper tired on the way home today 😴
> 
> Got a ride out with a club on Sunday, I am hoping they are not too fast. Then working home on Monday so bit of time to recover.



It's certainly been a tough old cycle commuting week no doubt.


----------



## cyberknight (6 Jan 2023)

Puncture as soon as i left the house , very quick deflation so obviously something big and as it was bloomin early , dark and cold i thought sod this and took the car as the kids are still off school and mrs ck wasn't going anywhere .
When i got home there was indeed a big cut in the tyre so i binned it rather than just changing the tube and haveing another potential deflation.
Just done a zwift session to make up for it


----------



## fossyant (Tuesday at 08:50)

Wet one today, thought I might get away with it as we didn't have any rain until around 6am, and it didn't sound much on the window. Got changed and off I set and realised it was heavy, but not biblical. Just got the issue of drying gloves, waterproofs and sweaty clothing now. Feet were lovely and dry with my Shimano Winter Boots.

Everyone is moaning about how 'horrible' it is. It were 'all reet' on the bike TBH. 90% of my route is off road, so pleasant. One colleague had enough issues crossing the roads in the rain on foot !


----------



## ianrauk (Tuesday at 08:57)

The rain started off light when I left home this morning, getting progressively heavier as I got more into my commute. Not cold though which at least was something. Drowned rat comes to mind. Looking much drier for the ride home thankfully.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (Tuesday at 09:13)

Easily the wettest commute this winter. Feels good now though after a hot shower.


----------



## Arjimlad (Tuesday at 11:33)

I think drivers get less careful, not more, in the rain.

2 close passes reported from today, straight road, no reason for them at all. One a large Range Rover squeezing past at a pedestrian refuge pinch point rather than easing off for a few seconds.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (Tuesday at 11:39)

Weather warning and the sound of the rain this morning made me change my office day till Thursday. Means I am in Wednesday to Friday.


----------



## biking_fox (Tuesday at 14:26)

Some quite significant puddles this morning, sure to get worse during the day. I've normally done quite well with just gortex office shoes, but maybe I should get some actual dry cycling shoes. Certainly wet enough to go the quick way in. (3miles rather than 6).


----------



## Jenkins (Wednesday at 11:19)

The puncture fairy finally caught up with me for the first time in a while. Unfortunately it was in the dark and on the ebike which I've not looked at removing wires & wheels yet, so a 3 mile stroll along Felixstowe prom in to work. I'll walk home later as it's a nice sunny day, pick up the car and drive back to work to get the bike to work on at home.


----------



## Alex321 (Wednesday at 13:23)

Fairly windy and some heavy rain between Peterstone and St Brides this morning, but not too bad a ride. Not really looking forward to the ride home, as the wind seems stronger and will be mostly head wind.


----------



## Alex321 (Wednesday at 20:36)

Alex321 said:


> Fairly windy and some heavy rain between Peterstone and St Brides this morning, but not too bad a ride. Not really looking forward to the ride home, as the wind seems stronger and will be mostly head wind.



The wind as indeed MUCH stronger on the way home, plus some heavy driving rain for a chunk of it. 

If the weather had been that bad this morning, I would not have been taking the bike. But strangely, even through the hard work and occasional struggles for control, I never actually reached the point of wishing I hadn't taken it.


----------



## tinywheels (Wednesday at 23:16)

I hate winter


----------



## fossyant (Wednesday at 23:38)

Missed the worst of it today, although fully waterproofed on way home, the rain stopped. Very wet now, just come back from Cinema. Some flooding, hopefully the rain will blow away by morning.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (Yesterday at 09:00)

Nice ride today, wet road but nothing was coming from the sky.

Really surprises me that some people with costly looking commuter setups don't use mudguards, even clip on ones for the winter.


----------



## biking_fox (Yesterday at 09:03)

Hopefully according to the forecast, a dry day's riding! (first of the year?!) Started out well. Obviously reached saturation point now, last night's rain caused several minor puddles to become somewhat more significant.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (Yesterday at 22:51)

Nice dry one home too, although a bit windy. 

Blowing quite hard out there now, hope it calms by the morning or becomes a nice southerly wind for the morning.


----------

